# Home of the Old Fart's Club



## Keef

Greetings -- I'm an old fart and I was wondering if there are other old carts out there quietly growing weed !-- I grow a White Widow rotation in aero under LEDs!-  I hope there are other seniors out there who find it easier to talk to people closer to their age.  Coming out of the shadows is a big step for me and I hope others will come around maybe have a morning communal Wake and Bake!-  I'm just barely computer literate so don't let that stop U ! We will learn from each other !  I'll figure out that profile thing later !


----------



## Locked

Welcome to MP...I don't consider 50 year olds seniors though.


----------



## DrFever

! am one of them   old smelling people  51   and a psycho as well lol   but i  still can perform in the sack like if i was 20 lol  least i think so  i can't remember now  hell i forgot the  question hahahaha


----------



## Hackerman

Nah, no old people here. We are all very very young.

Well, compared to the pyramids, anyway.


----------



## bozzo420

:vap_bong__emoticon:62 and a happy grower my man keef.   new to this site   hi all


----------



## Locked

bozzo420 said:


> :vap_bong__emoticon:62 and a happy grower my man keef.   new to this site   hi all



Welcome to MP....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Sixty-two years young and enjoying life!.. LOL...50 isn't a senior!

Welcome to MP, both Keef and bozzo420.


----------



## vostok

Keef said:


> Greetings -- I'm an old fart and I was wondering if there are other old carts out there quietly growing weed !-- I grow a White Widow rotation in aero under LEDs!-  I hope there are other seniors out there who find it easier to talk to people closer to their age.  Coming out of the shadows is a big step for me and I hope others will come around maybe have a morning communal Wake and Bake!-  I'm just barely computer literate so don't let that stop U ! We will learn from each other !  I'll figure out that profile thing later !


*Welcome and yes an interesting concept, of a canna site devoted to those over 50 years old ...? like my first attempt to grow cannabis back iin 1974....!  Oh the horrors ....lol*


----------



## Rosebud

Welcome Keef, you found us,  the AARP of pot growing. We are glad you are here.

Welcome to you too Bozzo420!   You and I are the same age.  Glad you are here as well! Enjoy.


----------



## yooper420

Looky here, and what did I find ? 
A bunch of like minded old farts, if I do say so myself.
Keef, bozzo420, sounds familiar through the haze in my head.
Wake and bake, with the Widow you say ? I say...hell yes.
Peace.

PS,
I be 66 years young.


----------



## Keef

WOW !-- I think I found my people !-- Ole Keef be a young 58 yr. old Wildman !-- so many people responded so quick I'm kinda overwhelmed !-- Good to be here thanks for the welcome !  Some of U I might already know and I Hope to make many new friends here !  About my grow-- I have 2 grow rooms one for Veg. and one for bloom -- I have 6 aero boxes with plans to add 2 more -- I've been running my W.W. -- SOG rotation for about a year !  On the first of the month I move a box into bloom!  I veg. 18-6 and bloom at 12-12--  I'm looking for a legendary indica to cross on my best Widow line to shorten finish timewithout hurting her potency -- any suggestions ??  Thanks for the Big Welcome !!- We gonna have coffee and smoke a little something for breakfast ?


----------



## Keef

Any of U guys and dolls make your own Medicine -- Cannacaps ? Other extracts?  Any recipes for a good E-cig liquid ?  Anyone make their own alcohol for extractions ?  Green Dragon ?  Ole Keef like a little Widow Juice anyway it come !  U dirt farmers having a good year -- Ain't nothing wrong with dirt farmers !-- I would still be one myself if it wouldn't have been for an infestation of them Damn Dog Pecker knats !! Made me crazy!-- That severe head injury back in '99 had nothing to do with me being crazy !! It was the knats !!


----------



## yooper420

keef,
Dog pecker knats ? Water from the bottom only .... no more knats. Never had a problem with `em.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake time.
Coffee and the Widow go great together. 
Time to check on my baby girls.
Have 11 sprouts, about 2 1/2 weeks old. 
Any guesses on the number of females ?


----------



## Keef

Morning all !-- glad I ain't smoking alone this morning !-- Wake and Bake Ya'll !-- I  crippled into the kitchen made me some coffee !- couple tokes later I passed myself in the hall -- I just know it's gonna be a good day !! Yoop -- 3-boys- 3 girls- 3 hermies!!--


----------



## yooper420

keef, my good man, got a question. 
3+3+3=9, what about the other 2 ?
NO hermies, never have had one.
I understand the math problem, the Widow did it.


----------



## Keef

Let me get my calculator out !  --U might be right !-- Yep !!-- just came back from checking on the girls -- U never had a hermie Yoop ?-- Do U grow feminized seed ?-- I haven 't had to start any seed since last year !-- I got 2 -- 34 spot aero boxes in grow and I try to keep them full of clones at assorted stages of rooting-- now that I'm having about 80% success rate at revegging I've had to really cut back on cloning !-- the revegges produce more the second time around and I got a couple I'm about to harvest for the third time !  Water from the bottom ?-- I got that covered with aero !-- just don't know how to start seed except in dirt !- got to do that in a couple months-- got to get my Widow to finish closer to 60 days-- thinking about crossing it with AK-47 -- Chem Dawg- G-13 x Hash Plant -- or Northern Lights #1-- WHY Breed it myself instead of just buying seed ? -- I know what I got and  and the right male will give me something no one else has !-- it's not about a variety-- it's the search for the right plant !--


----------



## yooper420

First 2 grows were from photo period seeds.
Next 3 were feminized. 
This time, back to photo period seeds. 
And yes, never had a hermie. 
Have only grown in dirt.
Sprout all seeds directly in dirt with 90-100% success rate.
All grows consisted of 4-12 plants to start with, before eliminating the males from the photo period grows. 
Also have grown auto`s twice.


----------



## Hippie420

So, this is where the banished Curmudgeonlanders found sanctuary?


----------



## bozzo420

good morning  all. Dog pecker Gnats easy to get rid of. A1/4 inch of sand on top of the dirt . Smothers the larva that are in roots.  ....no more gnats. I just wish mold was as easy to get rid of. **** sucks.  Nothing but seeds from now on.   Clones from assholes that sell them to you knowing what they have sucks big time.  but between peroxide and water ,vinegar and water and milk and water.......I'll be ok    . but still sucks.... otherwise    GOOD MORNING  life is great...


----------



## yooper420

Greetings hippie, glad you found the new "Curmudgeonland". Hope they can put up with all us old farts.
 We need to rename this thread "Curmudgeonland", if that`s possible. Keef where you be ?


----------



## bozzo420

1,2,3,4........what are we fighting for..............don't give a damn ,going to Viet Nam.  damn life is good   morning


----------



## yooper420

Greetings bozzo, welcome to the new "Curmudgeonland".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Keef said:


> Any of U guys and dolls make your own Medicine -- Cannacaps ? Other extracts? Any recipes for a good E-cig liquid ? Anyone make their own alcohol for extractions ? Green Dragon ? Ole Keef like a little Widow Juice anyway it come ! U dirt farmers having a good year -- Ain't nothing wrong with dirt farmers !-- I would still be one myself if it wouldn't have been for an infestation of them Damn Dog Pecker knats !! Made me crazy!-- That severe head injury back in '99 had nothing to do with me being crazy !! It was the knats !!



 Morning!  I make an e-cig liquid with vegetable glycerin.  Also make an alcohol extract.  I have things to make BHO, but decided to make bubble hash with the trim I had on hand.  I made some RSO a while ago, but that is gone now.  Nothing special about anything I do--I pretty much get all my recipes off the internet.

 I dirt farm organic in the summer and do hydro in the winter.  Seems to work for me.  We get a lot of snow where I live and dealing with dirt in the winter would be tough.  In contrast, we have summers in the triple digits and it is hard to keep res temps down.  I have 2 rooms, too--I like doing perpetual grows.

 I usually wake and bake with some kind of sativa--Satori is my favorite.  Glad you are in fine spirits.  Having 3 hermies and 3 males out of 9 plants would make me particularly cranky and out of sorts.


----------



## yooper420

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Morning! I make an e-cig liquid with vegetable glycerin. Also make an alcohol extract. I have things to make BHO, but decided to make bubble hash with the trim I had on hand. I made some RSO a while ago, but that is gone now. Nothing special about anything I do--I pretty much get all my recipes off the internet.
> 
> I dirt farm organic in the summer and do hydro in the winter. Seems to work for me. We get a lot of snow where I live and dealing with dirt in the winter would be tough. In contrast, we have summers in the triple digits and it is hard to keep res temps down. I have 2 rooms, too--I like doing perpetual grows.
> 
> I usually wake and bake with some kind of sativa--Satori is my favorite. Glad you are in fine spirits. Having 3 hermies and 3 males out of 9 plants would make me particularly cranky and out of sorts.




Greetings 
Dirt in the summer, then switch to hydro in the winter. Just wondering why the switch ? I live where it gets cold and lots of snow. Have built a grow room in my garage, well insulated and heated. Inside room is 7' x 7' x 7'. Using 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s as lights for back half of room. Even have some heat problems in the summer with the LED`s, can`t imagine the problems with the "hot" lights. Presently have a "vegging box"
 and a storage cabinet in room. Will be building an addition to room for storage (6 ' x 10'). Have about half the materials, will start soon. Favorite wake and bake was Dr. Grinspoon, all out. Also really like Tangerine Dream, small amount left. No more seeds of either one left. Out of my 11 sprouts, hoping for 6 or 7 girls. Time will tell. Want to grow Satori myself, she sounds right up my alley.


----------



## yooper420

orange baby, 
 Done with the old geezer jokes ? Might have to get up and whip a young whipper-snapper with my homemade cane !!!! Us Curmudgeonlanders are still feisty in our senior years, he, he, he. Password ? What that be ? We be glad we found our way somewhere. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Keef

Hippie good to see U made it !--  I was about to share my top secret Cannacap recipe !!- This is gonna go against everything we thought we knew -- I'm not asking for U to take my word -- try it then confirm or deny !-- I use the less desirable or lower part of the plant -- dried, roughly ground -- I use 1 part weed to 5 parts coconut oil -- add the weed to the oil and heat over med. High heat !-- fry that **** up !! Bring it right up to oils smoke point stirring regularly -- a nice nutty smell let's U know it is ready !  Cool strain and cap up the oil in 00 capsules -- my little pocket rockets ! It has to be morning somewhere time to Wake and Bake again !


----------



## Keef

Busted !-Miss Orangesunshine you're a doll -- we're good people and I'm expecting more !-- U start mistreating seniors and U end up with a rebellion -- one thing leads to another !!-- So here we are !-  Hope to make a lot of new friends over here !!-- Thanks for having us !


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> orange baby,
> Done with the old geezer jokes ? Might have to get up and whip a young whipper-snapper with my homemade cane !!!! Us Curmudgeonlanders are still feisty in our senior years, he, he, he. Password ? What that be ? We be glad we found our way somewhere. Thanks for the welcome.


Better hold onto that walker when you're swinging that cane, Yoop! My back's too bad to pick ya up! I'd have to let Bozo take care of the heavy work.

 Bozo, those damn copters are doing a minimum of three pass overs a day at my ranch. I know I'm on a major VFR flyway, but it's getting spooky! Legal as a beagle as far as the state goes, but the feds make me nervous! We've got people in the area selling overages on Craig's List, so I'm thinking I'm just a small fish in a really big pond (I hope).
 Craig's List: a prosecuting attorney's best friend!

 Keef, how's RWS doing?


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonland, Curmudgeonland, Curmudgeonland, home of the "Old Farts Club", alias the "Over Fifty Club". New members are welcome. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

hey hippie its bozzo  . I'm no clown.  since I posted my registration number facing to the sky, they don't fly over so much. But sometimes early in morning they do. Probably to see what it looks like for the new guys to see. 

 the  chances of them picking on us retired old guys is slim.


----------



## Keef

My wife the legendary R.W.S. (Runs With Scissors) is doing O.K. -- the death of our oldest Shi-Tzu pup hurt her pretty bad but she's coming back strong !-- problem is she smokes entirely too much weed !  Miss Goddess -- I got a gallon of Vegatable Glycerin and still working out the recipe for my E-cig formula -- people don't seem to understand that taking the same amount of THC in a toke and putting it in a toke of e-cig liquid is hard !  I'm at about 6-7 tokes for a buzz but I think I can do better!  We'll have to talk shop one day !  Ice cold alcohol extraction ?


----------



## yooper420

Home of all the old farts, the over 50 folks. All we wanna do is grow our medicine, medicate and enjoy life. All old farts are welcome to come aboard, we do not bite (at least not hard anyway). Peace.


----------



## yooper420

Had a flyover about 10 days ago. Small fixed wing came from the direction of the small local airport, did a U over my place and left. Nothing growing outdoors for the eye in the sky to see....this time. All legal here.


----------



## Hippie420

Ain't too sure I'm going to grow outside again. The Old Hen got a bit nervous when the state bulls showed up in force in the front yard.  Got to admit that they were professional and almost friendly. With nine cops and a dog, I wonder what they'd do for a real badass rather than a broke down old hippie?


----------



## Keef

I bet I know how many they would have used if U started some **** !-- Too much can happen growing outside !-- My luck I'd walk up on a ripper and things would get serious real quick !  Bugs, critters,weather,helicopters, rippers.!--Scary **** !!- I'll grow inside thank you !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

yooper420 said:


> Greetings
> Dirt in the summer, then switch to hydro in the winter. Just wondering why the switch ? I live where it gets cold and lots of snow. Have built a grow room in my garage, well insulated and heated. Inside room is 7' x 7' x 7'. Using 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s as lights for back half of room. Even have some heat problems in the summer with the LED`s, can`t imagine the problems with the "hot" lights. Presently have a "vegging box"
> and a storage cabinet in room. Will be building an addition to room for storage (6 ' x 10'). Have about half the materials, will start soon. Favorite wake and bake was Dr. Grinspoon, all out. Also really like Tangerine Dream, small amount left. No more seeds of either one left. Out of my 11 sprouts, hoping for 6 or 7 girls. Time will tell. Want to grow Satori myself, she sounds right up my alley.


 
 We get snow by the foot.  It is common to have single snowfalls that accumulate 12-18".  By the middle of Jan we are usually up to our eyeballs in snow (or higher).  I really have no place to deal with dirt and I cannot cook any super soils or compost in the cold.  No place to mix anything.  In addition, I live in a tiny little town and have to drive an hour and a half or so to get soil and amendments.  I also believe that it would arouse the suspicions of my neighbors if I start dragging dozens of bags of soil and amendments into my place in the winter.  In the summer triple digit temps make it hard to keep the res temps under 75.

 We are happy to welcome you new old geezers to join with us other old geezers already here.  I can change the name of the thread if you would like.


----------



## Keef

Lady Goddess-- Keef got no problem with changing the name of the thread !-- I also want to apologize for using a 4 letter word -- It won't happen again !!  Snow ? Is that that unnatural cold white stuff that falls out the sky -- seen it on T.V. --  the heat index was 110 today !--  ain't had no rain since April !  If my res. Temp is 77 -78 my Widow doesn't seem to mind!-- tried frozen water bottles finally got tired of it and quit ! I got 4 fine Widow lines after dropping the slowest this month !-- 2 indica phenotypes - one of which thinks it's a sativa and two sativa leaning lines that grow like indicas with long thin leaves ! Crazy Variety !--


----------



## yooper420

keef,
got pm`s in for that, will send ya same.


----------



## bozzo420

I have grown indoors and I would sit in the room for long periods......I would rather walk outdoors and spend my quality time with the girls outdoors. But the wife said she's getting her card, so an indoor room will probably follow. But the outdoor one stays. 

had a political pole taker today. She started asking me about abortion and Obama care. I told her that the first one to come out for pot  legalization gets my vote and hung up. Don't they GET IT yet?


----------



## Keef

Hey Guys -- Coming up on an important date for me and R.W.S. -- Back in 2005 I was growing weed across the Pontchartrain from New Orleans when Hurricane Katrina came to call !--R.W.S. was working the night shift and by the time she made it home the roads were gridlocked !-- here would be no running for us !-- We were out side the N.O. bowl so we didn't get the flooding they had in the city but the wind blew the leaves off the trees !-- We were prepared as best we could !-- generator worked for an hour before biting the dust -- had an AC/DC inverter for camping and after another hour it went up in smoke -- all I had left was a tiny old inverter but it help up !-- for 2 weeks I ran a lamp, radio and a small fan off the car batteries !-- Word on the radio was that N.O. had dodged the bullet once again !-- It was almost that long before the men in our subdivision cut our way out towards the main road where we met people cutting their way into us !!- Our "Passover Meal" celebrating surviving is hamburger and pork n' beans cooked on a gas grill !-- I saw the best in people and I saw others turn to the dark side !- ugly thing !-- The only thing missing in my kit was a night vision device !-- there were bad people out at night and it was pitch black !-- The sound of jacking a road into the chamber of a 12 ga. Pump gun will make most people look for a softer target !  Never want to see things like that again !  When we finally saw pictures of what had happened in N.O. We just sat and cried !! Not only had we survived , we had thrived !-- came outthat swamp under our own power with our heads held high !


----------



## Keef

Double post !-- thought I lost the first one so tried to repet it !!-- Ups!!-- can someone one eliminate one for me !-- take your pick-- It was the Widows fault !!- R.W.S. told me -- U gotta quit smoking that stuff sonny boy ! Pardon my buzz !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> hey hippie its bozzo . I'm no clown. since I posted my registration number facing to the sky, they don't fly over so much. But sometimes early in morning they do. Probably to see what it looks like for the new guys to see.
> 
> the chances of them picking on us retired old guys is slim.


Sorry, BoZZo! Forgot a Z. Out of everything I've lost in life, I miss my mind the most.....

 I'd give ya a pat on the back with the apology, but I'd have to find a ladder!
I had an old friend (deceased) named Bozo. This dude was around 5'5", but dynamite in a small package. Saw him single handedly take out all the male patrons of a local biker bar that cared to get off their chair. When I met you in person at the Cup, I wondered how you got through the gate without bumping your head! Anyhoo, two Zs from now on, promise!


----------



## yooper420

The Hemp Goddess said:


> We are happy to welcome you new old geezers to join with us other old geezers already here. I can change the name of the thread if you would like.




 HELP PLEASE,
 Sent you a PM yesterday asking for your help in changing the name. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks for your anticipated help. yooper420


----------



## Keef

Morning all !!-- got lit up and forgot to check in !-- a mind is a terrible thing to lose !- think I saw the dog playing my mine while ago !  Need to round up my paperwork in case the Po-Po need to verify that I'm all legal and stuff !!  That little Widow boy of mine be in full bloom in a week or so !-- gonna put some W.W. seed up in case something happens to the grow !-- about decided to order some AK- 47 seed !-- in another time and place I could get some AK -47 pollen from one of my pot farming buddies and save myself a year of grow time !-- and if I had Widow pollen and a friend wanted to do a cross I could send them some W.W. pollen or seed ! Shame we don't live in a world like that !-- Maybe one day !! Soon as they find the cure to the aging disease -- I'll be the first in line !!-- got  pain and stiffness that a younger body wouldn't have ! Onward thru the fog !


----------



## yooper420

Grew AK-49 before, turned out good, don`t know if I have any seeds left without checking though.

PS,
Surprise, surprise, surprise, got 4 seeds left. (through the magic of editing)


----------



## giggy

who you calling a senior? ain't 50 the new 20? i passed 50 almost 4 years ago, been popping beans since i was a young teen (not saying i knew what i was doing back then). i love growing and love smoking just as much. forgot to add welcome to the site, you'll like it here it's pretty laid back.


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> HELP PLEASE,
> Sent you a PM yesterday asking for your help in changing the name. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks for your anticipated help. yooper420



might want to shift to the coffee club section also, just a thought


----------



## yooper420

The Hemp Goddess,
THANK YOU, THANK YOU.
yooper420


----------



## Hippie420

Count me in! Superior? You mean East Wisconsin, don't ya?:vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> who you calling a senior? ain't 50 the new 20? i passed 50 almost 4 years ago, been popping beans since i was a young teen (not saying i knew what i was doing back then). i love growing and love smoking just as much. forgot to add welcome to the site, you'll like it here it's pretty laid back.



I don't know about the new twenties thing. I'm pushing the hell out of 59, but the back feels like 90. Hard work won't kill ya, but it'll darn sure mess you up. Still on the green side of the sod, so I'm not whining.....
 Thank Buddha for canna caps! The Big Pharma stuff sure doesn't work!


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> might want to shift to the coffee club section also, just a thought



What say thee, Admins? Would the Old Fart's Club best be taken to the coffee club section?
 We're just glad to have a new home and will be happy anyplace you want to put us!


----------



## Rosebud

You are officially in the coffee table... Glad to have you old people. lol


----------



## Keef

Curmurgerland -- Can't say it-- don't know how to spell it either !-- I'm a Proud member of The Over Fifty Club !-- located in that Curburger place !- I can live with that !-- Was that Giggy from the South ??   I didn't list my home state in my profile on purpose.  My state don't play !-- I 'm amazed by some of the stories I hear from the free states !-- The Po-Po comes to his house inspect his crop and wish him well -- The Hippie had his stuff all legal -- they didn't destroy his crop -- no one went to jail !  I have trouble wrapping my mind around that whole thing !!-- If it had been me then I'd be in jail !!-- my crop would be destroyed and my grow equipment smashed !!-- Maybe one day my state will be like that !!


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> who you calling a senior? ain't 50 the new 20? i passed 50 almost 4 years ago, been popping beans since i was a young teen (not saying i knew what i was doing back then). i love growing and love smoking just as much. forgot to add welcome to the site, you'll like it here it's pretty laid back.


thanks for welcome.   back then we smoked the leaves and the plants never made it to October......funny now that we think of it.    Don't worry the bible belt is coming around to pot time. Florida voting this year.  I may have to rethink where I spend my winter.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Curmurgerland -- Can't say it-- don't know how to spell it either !-- I'm a Proud member of The Over Fifty Club !-- located in that Curburger place !- I can live with that !-- Was that Giggy from the South ?? I didn't list my home state in my profile on purpose. My state don't play !-- I 'm amazed by some of the stories I hear from the free states !-- The Po-Po comes to his house inspect his crop and wish him well -- The Hippie had his stuff all legal -- they didn't destroy his crop -- no one went to jail ! I have trouble wrapping my mind around that whole thing !!-- If it had been me then I'd be in jail !!-- my crop would be destroyed and my grow equipment smashed !!-- Maybe one day my state will be like that !!



just remember when the political machine calls for your vote. Let them know what would get it. 

 the first side to go for reform of the pot laws .......WINS


----------



## Keef

Old Farts Club !! I can live with that !!-- I want to say it has been a pleasure to be on this site so far !  We had over 600 pages of history at that old site-- wish we could have brought a transcript or something to continue the culture !!  Oh ! I have and will vote !!-  This will be my second career !! Growing weed ain't work !  Be great to move off Copperhead Road and just be one of many growing weed without a worrying about going to jail for growing the forbidden plant !!   I saw on T.V. that this guy in the R.O.C. got pulled over with a trailor full of pot plants-- he got a ticket for speeding !!-- a ticket !! Just can't wrap my mind around getting busted and not going to jail !!


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> You are officially in the coffee table... Glad to have you old people. lol


Thank you, Miss Rosebud! I think us Old Farts have found a new home.
 Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## ArtVandolay

60 here! 

_Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.
Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat all day drinking beer._


----------



## Locked

Art!  How the hell are you my friend?


----------



## ArtVandolay

Busy Hammy, good to see you. How are you?


----------



## Locked

ArtVandolay said:


> Busy Hammy, good to see you. How are you?



Same here. Work takes up way too much of my time.  Looking forward to vacation in 2 more weeks.  Need some time to charge my battery.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> I don't know about the new twenties thing. I'm pushing the hell out of 59, but the back feels like 90. Hard work won't kill ya, but it'll darn sure mess you up. Still on the green side of the sod, so I'm not whining.....
> Thank Buddha for canna caps! The Big Pharma stuff sure doesn't work!



i know what you mean. arthritis has eat me up, needing a knee replacement but i won't do it. i have been on the meds for awhile and hate them. i give most out the family members. always look forward to getting home with the wife and burning a good one to ease the pains. i have been a machinist and iron worker most of my life and between lifting heavy iron and or loading a machine and bending over my work well lets just say i'm not young body wise anymore.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Curmurgerland -- Can't say it-- don't know how to spell it either !-- I'm a Proud member of The Over Fifty Club !-- located in that Curburger place !- I can live with that !-- Was that Giggy from the South ??   I didn't list my home state in my profile on purpose.  My state don't play !-- I 'm amazed by some of the stories I hear from the free states !-- The Po-Po comes to his house inspect his crop and wish him well -- The Hippie had his stuff all legal -- they didn't destroy his crop -- no one went to jail !  I have trouble wrapping my mind around that whole thing !!-- If it had been me then I'd be in jail !!-- my crop would be destroyed and my grow equipment smashed !!-- Maybe one day my state will be like that !!



yes i was born and raised in the south (texas) and now live in the deep south.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> thanks for welcome.   back then we smoked the leaves and the plants never made it to October......funny now that we think of it.    Don't worry the bible belt is coming around to pot time. Florida voting this year.  I may have to rethink where I spend my winter.



ain't that the truth, and i still find it hard to wait for them to get ripe. the Bible belt will be the last to fall, most of the prison pop is for mary jane.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> You are officially in the coffee table... Glad to have you old people. lol




 Let`s try this again. First time, when I went to post, it didn`t, page appeared said lost connection. When I got it back, my post was deleted. Thank You for accommodating a bunch of cantankerous old farts. Please excuse my, and some others, lack of computer skills. Especially mine.


----------



## Keef

Giggy girl -- we'll have to talk more about the problems growing in the south presents !! Look out your kitchen window and that's me waving at U ! What part of the Great State of Texas do U hail !-- I was born and raised in Conroe --- joined the army in '73 and left the area !!  It's fantastic to have a fellow Texan to hang out with most don't know the problems we face here ! On another topic -- Yoop was our official greeter at that other place and as I called him -- The great and powerful Yooper Rex -- THE  SUPREME JUSTICE OF TBE JOINT !!-- It was rumoured that he had a direct line to the gods !! I heard he once killed a moose with a ball point pen ! As far as I'm concerned -- he speaks for the old krewe !!  Packing my pipe --- about to engage on an epic rematched with the Widow !  She has hurt me before !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I heard he once killed a moose with a ball point pen ! As far as I'm concerned -- he speaks for the old krewe !! Packing my pipe --- about to engage on an epic rematched with the Widow ! She has hurt me before !


 That was when he was three. He just grins 'em to death now a days!



yooper420 said:


> Let`s try this again. First time, when I went to post, it didn`t, page appeared said lost connection. When I got it back, my post was deleted. Thank You for accommodating a bunch of cantankerous old farts. Please excuse my, and some others, lack of computer skills. Especially mine.


 You musta ate the rest of that gummy bear!


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> i know what you mean. arthritis has eat me up, needing a knee replacement but i won't do it. i have been on the meds for awhile and hate them. i give most out the family members. always look forward to getting home with the wife and burning a good one to ease the pains. i have been a machinist and iron worker most of my life and between lifting heavy iron and or loading a machine and bending over my work well lets just say i'm not young body wise anymore.



My bridge partner use to look like she was in bad pain all the time. Then she had her knee replaced. Now when she plays, you can tell by her smile how much better it is. my aunt had both hips done. she said it was the best thing she ever did. she died at 99 last year, but she walked to the end. no power buggy for her.


----------



## Keef

When U make Cannacaps -- it's O.K. to lick the oil off your finger-- hate to waste it-- it's O.K. to lick all the utensils used !-- It would be perfectly acceptable to clean the bowl of wayward oil-- Keef shouldn't have done it all !!-- Can U hear that ? It's my head !!!  I hope it peaks soon !!-- Lawdy, Lawdy ,Lawdy -- Keef done over did it on the oil -- Somebody hand me a cane -- Walking ain't something I can do right now -- already have to squint and close one eye to see letters on my keyboard !! Am I gonna die ??


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy girl -- we'll have to talk more about the problems growing in the south presents !! Look out your kitchen window and that's me waving at U ! What part of the Great State of Texas do U hail !-- I was born and raised in Conroe --- joined the army in '73 and left the area !!  It's fantastic to have a fellow Texan to hang out with most don't know the problems we face here ! On another topic -- Yoop was our official greeter at that other place and as I called him -- The great and powerful Yooper Rex -- THE  SUPREME JUSTICE OF TBE JOINT !!-- It was rumoured that he had a direct line to the gods !! I heard he once killed a moose with a ball point pen ! As far as I'm concerned -- he speaks for the old krewe !!  Packing my pipe --- about to engage on an epic rematched with the Widow !  She has hurt me before !



keef, bro i'm a dude. i was from houston and new caney, but after i got home from the navy i married and moved to bama.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> My bridge partner use to look like she was in bad pain all the time. Then she had her knee replaced. Now when she plays, you can tell by her smile how much better it is. my aunt had both hips done. she said it was the best thing she ever did. she died at 99 last year, but she walked to the end. no power buggy for her.



that is what most say. i got a friend that had his replaced and has already wore out two sets (yes both knees) and needs one reworked now. that is why i'm not sure about it yet, and the 90 days on the couch doesn't sound good either. hell i'm already fat, i would hate to see what i would look like then.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> When U make Cannacaps -- it's O.K. to lick the oil off your finger-- hate to waste it-- it's O.K. to lick all the utensils used !-- It would be perfectly acceptable to clean the bowl of wayward oil-- Keef shouldn't have done it all !!-- Can U hear that ? It's my head !!!  I hope it peaks soon !!-- Lawdy, Lawdy ,Lawdy -- Keef done over did it on the oil -- Somebody hand me a cane -- Walking ain't something I can do right now -- already have to squint and close one eye to see letters on my keyboard !! Am I gonna die ??


----------



## Keef

I think I might live !-- long as.I close one eye it ain't too blurry -- Ya'll talking about knee and hip replacements-- 20 years in the O.R. -- assisted on many, many total hip and knee replacements ! Got intimate knowledge of the procedure !!  Outcome depends on several things, takes longer to recover for big people -- one thing for sure.is the pain that comes with healing !! A good attitude and as much activity as U can stand makes for a quicker recovery !  Hey Mr. Giggly - Keef is easily confused - so about the mix up -- Honest mistake !!-- We may very well have bumped into each other growing up !--


----------



## Hackerman

Keef is sure right about the recovery part. It's definitely the worst part of any surgery. I've had about 10 so far and I have more coming. All minor stuff so far. Arthroscopic in both knees for torn tendons. Herniated discs, torn this and that. Both of my knee  surgeons said the joints looked pretty rough and that I would be a definite candidate for replacement in 5 to 7 years.

That was 7 years ago. LOL

I have plenty of pain but they still work and I work them pretty good. Went mountain climbing last year and they worked. LMAO Sore for a week after but...... LOL 

But the recovery is always a nightmare. Who said something about laying on the couch for 3 months????? NO WAY. You are in physical therapy almost immediately and those therapists kick your butt (at least the good ones do. LOL). Activity is the way to recover from [most] surgery. If you sit on the couch for 3 months after knee replacement, you'll never walk again. LOL

Like my good friend Susan Powder used to say...... You gotta EAT, you gotta BREATH and you gotta MOVE.

After 60, you know you have to keep moving. After 80, you're afraid to stop. LMAO


----------



## yooper420

That was me after I ate that gummy bear. What a buzz. Needed the wife on one side and my cane on the other, so I could go pee. Back of package says 10 doses. Yea, I know, I know, read the package first. But what fun is that ?


----------



## Keef

I got a message from TheGloman at the old site !-- Says he'll be around soon to check out the new digs!-- Sent me some pics of some Widow he's growing -- Looking Good !!-- Musta had some high class seed! Says he's been working as hard as an old one handed pot farmer can !  To our new friends -- the Man knows his chemistry !! He's a hoot !-- Looking forward to his joining us !  Catch Ya'll tommorrow for the Wake and Bake --- Keef out !!


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> That was me after I ate that gummy bear. What a buzz. Needed the wife on one side and my cane on the other, so I could go pee. Back of package says 10 doses. Yea, I know, I know, read the package first. But what fun is that ?




wasn't quite that bad for me but was pretty close when i tried my first run of iso.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake, wake and bake time. Goes great with coffee first thing in the morning. Let the Widow wake ya up. Sorry about being late with the morning call. The time they keep here screws me up, cause that`s not what time we live by. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, you mean there was instructions on the package? Whoda thunk it? I just bit the head off like the guy at the Cup said. Damn glad I listened. The whole thing would NOT have been what I call an enjoyable experience.

I see what you mean about the time. I know the PRK is three hours behind us, but where in the east are they three hours ahead? Sure isn't in this country!


----------



## yooper420

Did it again. Type out a long reply, go to post it and get a message saying you can`t do that, you gotta sign in. So I sign in, come to my post and it`s gone, deleted or whatever. Can`t help it if I`m a slow typer. This timing me out pisses me off. Was signed in when I started typing. What gives ?


----------



## MR1

Yooper, I am also a slow typer, if I have a long post sometimes I will copy a section , that way if I lose it I just have to paste it back in.


----------



## Hackerman

Often, when I make an exceptionally long or detailed post, I will hit CTRL-A, CTRL-C before I click the post button.


----------



## Hippie420

The only two things I got out of the eighth grade worth a darn was the A+ I got in typing class and the Temptations of Eve from Becky Ann.
Becky's long, long gone, but the typing skills are still handy.


----------



## Keef

Sorry I missed the Wake and Bake this morning !---  I was on a top secret mission !-- Been thinking about getting me another truck -- a nice boat would be nice too !!-- Every year they have a fishing tourney where they tag some redfish and if U return the tag U win a new truck, trailor and a fine boat !!  I want to clear the air of any accusations --  I was NOT fishing with electricity !!-- And I did not find a tag !! That would not be fair !!-- got about another month in the tourney-- Ole Keef kinda took a shine to that Big purple truck and if U got a purple truck , U gotta have a purple boat to match !  Them redfish is fast they are only stunned for a few seconds so U gotta be quick ! I mean if U were gonna do something like that -- I imagine that's the way it would be if someone were fishing with electricity !!  I NEED that truck , boat package !!  Maybe I should try another bait !!


----------



## Hippie420

How about a stick of dynamite taped to a rock with a short fuse?
(this comment void where prohibited by law or common sense.....)


----------



## Keef

Trying to be P.C. Hippie !!-- with electricity there's no permenant damage - unless U the fish with that tag worth a truck, trailor and boat attached to your fin !!  A little weight under a bobber on a piece of piano wire-- throw that weighted bobber into the water -- hook the other end of the wire to the unhooked spark plug wire -- Hit that electric start and up they come to the surface stunned momentarily ! Don't use an aluminum boat !!! This is of course just a story for entertainment purposes only !  Peace !-- Ya'll !!


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> How about a stick of dynamite taped to a rock with a short fuse?
> (this comment void where prohibited by law or common sense.....)



In Viet Nam , I put 3 pounds of C-4 around a dud mortar round and a hand grenade. rapped together  with det cord.   found a bend in the river with a high bank. Pulled the pin on hand grenade and tossed it in.  The water spout shot up at least  a hundred feet. I had scrap metal dropping all around me.  there were carp everywhere. We  had a carp bake that day. And it was the closest I came to getting wounded.


----------



## yooper420

MR1 said:


> Yooper, I am also a slow typer, if I have a long post sometimes I will copy a section , that way if I lose it I just have to paste it back in.



self taught computer dummy here, do not know how, but thanks



Hackerman said:


> Often, when I make an exceptionally long or detailed post, I will hit CTRL-A, CTRL-C before I click the post button.



can try this, thanks



Hippie420 said:


> The only two things I got out of the eighth grade worth a darn was the A+ I got in typing class and the Temptations of Eve from Becky Ann.
> Becky's long, long gone, but the typing skills are still handy.



would not let me into typing class

Thanks to all for helping out an old fart.


----------



## Keef

U know I was just talking trash about fishing with electricity--- When I was younger it would have been no big deal !!-- these days I don't have to do such things to put food on the table !!  I should watch what I joke about !!-- I joked about splitting a $10,000 pack of seed once and got banned for trying to -- "hook-up " with other growers-- a clear violation of the rules !!  That's the way us old reparbates roll !!  I got my breeding done today !-- be breeding up a sack of seed just in case something happens!! Looks like some A.K. is in the tubes from " Green Santa""  I used to not believe in Santa but "Green Santa " is real !! He sent one of his little helper U.P.S. guys around with a little something that made me a believer !


----------



## Keef

I'm seeing a common thread here when it comes to computers--- Most seniors it seems have varying degrees of computer problems!-- In A year or 2 congress will change the rules pertaining to weed !  We all know how it can make our lives better and in general require less medications to fight the diseases of aging !! Well when half a gillion seniors can legally grow their own meds -- they will need people to teach them !-- People like U and I who are also experiencing the problems inherent with aging !!  Who do U think these people will want to teach them -- someone who has hundreds of hours doing research online or people their own age that have grown weed for decades and have many of the problems they suffer from !!-- I remember that one lady who wanted to know why some of her plants produced seedy bud-- some of the others produced no bud at all !! They will need us !!  It promises to be bedlam when prohibition ends !-- Everyone and their mother will want to grow but most won't have a clue about how to go about it !!  We can be there for our brother's and sisters -- they will need us !! Later my Peeps -- Keef Out !!


----------



## Hippie420

Who you tryin' to kid, you old Swamp Rat? You wouldn't do it to put food on the table, but you'd do it to put a big purple truck with a big purple boat attached in your driveway!


----------



## yooper420

Can`t figure out this time we keep here. All I know is it`s "wake and bake" time this morning. So let`s get with the program....."wake and bake". Repeat as necessary throughout the day. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Guess who's found us? Miss Lisa!


----------



## Keef

Mornin' my Peeps !-- Whoa !!- I think Keef done went one step over the line on the Wake and Bake !  Have I mentioned my quest for the most potent variety I can lay hands on ??  Annihilation Bud, God Bud, Indica 50,  and many more dead ends -- diploid - alien space bud,  voodoo Satan bud , -- don't care about where it comes from !  I will be using most of it to make "T-cig " liquid-- more THC in the same space is my goal !  Got stuff to do !-- remember !-- always hit the end that isn't burning -- a lip is a terrible thing to burn !!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Mornin', Old Farts! Guess who's found us? Miss Lisa!



Miss Lisa ? She found her way here, great. mcloadie may be next. Exchanged PM`s with him at the old place. Private my ***, they deleted the link to when I tried to preview it, added a PS with my email. Waiting to hear back, he said he`s very busy getting ready for harvest. The more old farts, the better.


----------



## Keef

Cool! - I hope Miss Lisa ain't still mad at me !-- McLoadie too !!-- be good to.hear from them !-- Making some new friends here too !!-- Turns out me and Giggy grew up in the same neck of the woods !  Yoop U gonna do that Welcome to the club thing ?? Lay out the rules n stuff ?  Think I'll just fire my pipe up and watch the grass grow today !!  Got some maintenance work to do -- got to get a.box cleaned filled and ready for the 1 st.  -- drilling holes in my boxes checkerboard pattern lids turn them from 17 spot to 34 spot aero boxes !  Anyone else sending 8 inch plants to bloom ?


----------



## Hippie420

Never sent an eight incher to bloom, but I have a few twelve. If it's sativa heavy, they stretch like a mother when they go into flower mode.


----------



## Keef

U got that right !-- the sativa in my Widow has been a pain in the butt -- still worth all the trouble !  This black line of mine grows and looks like a nice indica-- move it into bloom and watch the intermixed space get wider and wider for the first 2-3 weeks in bloom !  My favorite is my purple line-- (for those who don't know - I use 2 inch cups and collars-- the foam collars are color coded so I know who's who !) Long skinny leaves but grows like a true indica !-- growing a S.O.G. -- U have to sent them to bloom small or they will get out of control !!!  Hippie how's the Black Light doing -- it must be getting close to fall up there --  seen a sign today pointing to the end of the World !!-- For about 15 minutes water was falling out the sky -- like the sky was crying -- strange times !!


----------



## MR1

Keef, is that the Black Widow from Mr.Nice seeds?


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> Cool! - I hope Miss Lisa ain't still mad at me !-- McLoadie too !!-- be good to.hear from them !-- Making some new friends here too !!-- Turns out me and Giggy grew up in the same neck of the woods ! Yoop U gonna do that Welcome to the club thing ?? Lay out the rules n stuff ? Think I'll just fire my pipe up and watch the grass grow today !! Got some maintenance work to do -- got to get a.box cleaned filled and ready for the 1 st. -- drilling holes in my boxes checkerboard pattern lids turn them from 17 spot to 34 spot aero boxes ! Anyone else sending 8 inch plants to bloom ?





 Keef,
 You know, I am wanting to but, if I knew how to keep from getting timed out it would be a grin. Way too frustrating to work that long and loose it when you try to post it. Don`t know how to keep it from happening for sure.


----------



## Keef

Grettings MR1- no it's not the Black Widow -- Little over a year ago I bought 50 White Widow ( I think it was from (buydutchseed.com) or Mr.Nice I can't be sure anymore !-- I grew them up a little then sexed them -- saved one little boy out back.-- trashed the hermies and isolated the finest females! Over the months I have culled them down to the best 4 lines through cloning.  When I switched to aero the collars I ordered were color coded so I choose a color to represent each clone line.  A freaky mutant indica phenotype ended up in A black collar !--- I have no Mother Plants and clone from clones in veg ! I have been tempted to order some Black WIDOW seed and reunite the family but the Widow isn't the most stable variety phenotypes cover the spectrum !  She takes about 70 days to finish and my rotation is set up by the month which screws me up -- a 60 day finish time is my goal !!  Gonna cross my Widow with some A.K. and see if doesn't do the trick !  I'm not looking for the perfect variety but instead I'm searching for the perfect plant --- when I find it I'll clone the hell out of it and grow it for decades !


----------



## MR1

Sounds good Keef, there are too many White Widows out there , that is why I would like to try Mr.Nice Black Widow,is it not the original White Widow , he changed the name. If you cross the Widow with an Ak47 I think you get White Russian, 53 to 63 days flower.


----------



## bozzo420

MAN I'm GLAD THAT THESE JAPANEESE BEATLES  LIKE MY RASPBERRIES BETTER THAN MARIJUANA. THEY ARE DISTROYING THEM.  I FOUND ONE IN MY GROW ,BUT THEY ARE BIG ENOUGH TO PICK OFF IF THEY GET  TO BE A PROBLEM. BUT THE RASPBERRIES ARE A TOTAL LOSS. SORRY I MISSED THE COFFEE THIS MORNING. HAD TO GO TO TOWN.


----------



## Keef

I think U right !-- have to check seedfinders strains and their crosses --  should do the trick or at least bring finish time closer to 60 days-- Was Looking at God Bud but crossing it on my Widow would at least get me in trouble !-- Hey Guys-- met the new Game Warden today-- they got no sense of humor at all !! The last one moved after that run in with that lady from P.E.T.A. --- The infamous coyote scandal and all !! Anyway !- Apparently it is against the law to strap a jacked up leaf blower to the back of a kayak !  Some wings and that puppy would have lifted off !  Next time I'll give him a run for his money !!  Twin blowers and it won't be nothing but a blur !!


----------



## bozzo420

my brother put a electric trolling motor through the bottom of a canoe  through a bushing. Then he made steering with foot pedals and a bike sprocket and chain. he could do about 5 miles an hour without ever putting his paddle in the water. it was neat as heck. people could not figure out how he was moving.


----------



## yooper420

Gotta quit sleeping in and having a late "wake and bake" call. So here goes, it`s "WAKE AND BAKE" time ya`ll. Coffee and Stacked Kush this morning. Think this is my most potent strain yet. It kicks butt, in a good way. Repeat as necessary. Peace.

PS,
4 am bedtime leads to sleeping in a little.


----------



## bozzo420

leads to a late coffee club .......good morning all. Seems like the best T.V. is on late at night .


----------



## Keef

Mornin' all !--- I do like a good wake and bake -- I would like a toke or two of that " Stacked Kush" for breakfast-- sounds all toasty !!  Tried lots of drugs over the years but good weed just never disappoints !! I have a plan today -- I only plan on getting lit once !!   Got a good headstart already !!-- who was it who used to say -- Have a good Fryday all !!  I need alcohol to do my extractions so I got this electric hot water heater in the garage that has been begging me to turn it into a moonshine still !! Everclear cost $30 a quart and my recipe say add one gallon per pound of weed !!  I can't pay that everytime!!


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Got my wake and bake on this morning. Doesn't take much of that Black Lights bubble hash to do it, either. I don't have to brew my caffeine like you do, Yoop. I just pop the top and dump it over a glass of ice.

Bozzo, head down to your local hardware/farm supply/big box store and find a little number called "BAG-A-BUG". It's a hormone based trap made by Spectracide. These buggers WORK! If you've got a big infestation, you'll be changing the bag every day.
These things put out a smell that you can't smell but the beetles can and LOVE. They crash into the thing, fall in the bag, and then can't crawl back out.

I've used 'em for years.

Keef, you make nice nice-nice with the GW, ok? Maybe he'll turn a blind eye when you go on another creepy crawley mission with your pellet rifle......


----------



## lisabelinda

HIGH Y/ALL!!!!!!

follow the white ribbit (that's me.) smoke more smoke.  generate good vibrations.  love one another.  rock on peace you smoke more pot.  mosh for peace, or peas, if you're hungry!


----------



## Keef

What is this ? Someone imitating Lisabelinda ?  Lisa glad U made it !  Hope all goes well !   Welcome to the new homeland !


----------



## yooper420

keef,
Stacked Kush was a freebie seed. Not a high yielder, but the most potent strain I have grown, so far. Sure happy that lonely seed sprouted and grew to maturity. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

lisabelinda said:


> HIGH Y/ALL!!!!!!
> 
> follow the white ribbit (that's me.) smoke more smoke. generate good vibrations. love one another. rock on peace you smoke more pot. mosh for peace, or peas, if you're hungry!


'Bout time ya showed up! You still out in the PRK?


----------



## Keef

My Widow seed came with 10 free seed with no idea what they were !-- I will never use seeds agin with no idea of their heritage !!  Trying to find the highest THC variety available was informative !  First I found Indica 50 which was supposed to produce 50% THC. -- then Annihilation Bud at 54.3% -- all tracing back to the same seed company -- starting at $1,000 per bean !  Somebody be running a scam ! Another company selling Blue Elephant Bud have complaints about hermie seed !  I quess I 'll just have to breed Cup Winners and look for a diamond in the dust !!


----------



## Keef

I made it ya'll only got loaded once today -- Now if I can only get someone to build me a small barge or pontoon boat that has lockdowns for R.V. wheels-- Drive me a R.V. right up on to it lock down the wheels and drop the drive shaft down to prop shaft-- Off to New Orleans for Mardi Gras---intercoastal waterway goes from Mexico to the Keys and up or down Old Man River .--- just need a floating grow room and I'm down -- can U call something like that a houseboat ??


----------



## lisabelinda

Keef said:


> Greetings -- I'm an old fart and I was wondering if there are other old carts out there quietly growing weed !-- I grow a White Widow rotation in aero under LEDs!-  I hope there are other seniors out there who find it easier to talk to people closer to their age.  Coming out of the shadows is a big step for me and I hope others will come around maybe have a morning communal Wake and Bake!-  I'm just barely computer literate so don't let that stop U ! We will learn from each other !  I'll figure out that profile thing later !



hello you old fart.


----------



## lisabelinda

Hippie420 said:


> 'Bout time ya showed up! You still out in the PRK?



i am still alive.  arar


----------



## lisabelinda

did you old farts go to bed?  do i have to plead my case to yoin up with you, again?


----------



## lisabelinda

Keef said:


> What is this ? Someone imitating Lisabelinda ?  Lisa glad U made it !  Hope all goes well !   Welcome to the new homeland !


  it is a good homeland, requiring only the sowing of the seeds of discontent.  i'd become the "stoned yoda of G+" but you guys are my faves.  HIGH!  howrya?


----------



## yooper420

OK all you old farts, where ya at on a Frieday night ? Know it`s to early to be in bed, unless of course you`re ah, ah, ah, you know, he, he, he. Wake and bake time again, cause it`s raining here. That`s my excuse and I`m sticking to it. Peace.


----------



## Hackerman

Ya know... for all you youngin's posting in this thread, I remember when I got married, the new wife and I were going to go to Egypt and see the pyramids for our honeymoon but..... they weren't finished yet.

Bunch a kids.

LMAO


----------



## yooper420

Youngin`s ? And you don`t leave your age ? Me ? I`m a young 66. You ?


----------



## Hackerman

Not even 61 yet. 

You and your wife could have gone to see Noah build the ark for your honeymoon.

LMAO


----------



## yooper420

You qualify for membership in the old "Over 50 Club" aka the "Old Farts Club". Come, join us in "Curmudgeonland", our ancestral home. Find a sittin` place and join us, as we enjoy some of "Mother Nature`s" finest medicinal herbs.


----------



## yooper420

Oops, gotta call for the morning ritual. Wake and bake time on this fine Sativaday morning. Coffee and the Widow for breakfast. Start the day off the right way. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

I went to bed early......well as soon as the Tiger game was over. But I'm first up. Rolled over and heard thunder . Had to jump up and get a fan put up so I did not get wet. GOOD MORNING  all. Mrs. Lisa good to see you. As for membership.  For me ........If you is .........you is..... Welcome.     got to get my coffee.


----------



## bozzo420

Damn Yooper ......second up lol


----------



## yooper420

Yup, bozzo, got my 3.5 hours of shuteye (3 am - 6:30 am), then up and at `em.  Even caught "Tractor Tales" on the "Farm Report".


----------



## bozzo420

this is funny. Rosebud mentioned her hydrangeas so I asked a question about my wife's. they never bloom. Then I figured search for the answer. Hell they have Hydrangea sites just like pot sites. who knew. lol Answered all my questions ...... key is do not cut them down in the fall.... We must have been a dumb bunch before computers. Amazing things aren't they.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Keef,
> You know, I am wanting to but, if I knew how to keep from getting timed out it would be a grin. Way too frustrating to work that long and loose it when you try to post it. Don`t know how to keep it from happening for sure.



to keep from getting timed out you need to check the stay logged in box. then when you leave you either stay logged in, or you log out manually.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Nodded off around 03:00 and actually slept until 08:00! Feels good! I've noticed that, if I take a few drags on the hash pipe before the TV goes off and the covers come up, I can sleep a lot longer than my usual 3-3.5 hours. Still wake up sore and stiff as hell, but a wake and bake makes it livable.

Outdoor gals are getting BIG! The Skunk #1, usually a smallish plant, really jumps under natural sunlight. Keeping my fingers crossed and praying they all get big buds before the white stuff starts flying. If not, there's gonna be a lot of RSO in the fridge.


----------



## Hackerman

I don't sleep, I pass out. LOL

Went to an outdoor concert last night, drank about 300 draft beers. Went to the bars after the concert, drank 300 more beers. Got home at 2:30 after the bars closed.

Total hangover today. This is the worse part about being old. The next day is really hard. LOL It will be a hashish day today. That and mow the lawn.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, wake and bake. wow a saturday off with two more days behind it. i don't sleep real well but this morning, lets just say i was almost a hour late turning the a/c on. oh wake and bake again, coffee time too. peace


----------



## giggy

morning hippie and hackerman.:joint:


----------



## yooper420

giggy said:


> to keep from getting timed out you need to check the stay logged in box. then when you leave you either stay logged in, or you log out manually.



giggy,
 Thanks for the tip, but I do not know my way around computers. So where is this box ? 
 This would be very frustration relieving.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> giggy,
> Thanks for the tip, but I do not know my way around computers. So where is this box ?
> This would be very frustration relieving.



it is next to your login and password boxes, little white square. the writing around some of them is hard to see sometimes. when you enter your password and login check the square then hit login or enter.


----------



## yooper420

Only little white box by the login and password boxes says "remember me?" Is this the right one ?


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Only little white box by the login and password boxes says "remember me?" Is this the right one ?



that's it, forgive me i'm stoned already. peace


----------



## Keef

They's some wild people up in here !-- Giggy - I was over at seedfinders looking at Widow crosses and you're right about widow x AK being called White Russian -- another company calls it White AK.  Hey , I think I like this Hackerman -- funny man -quess he was around when Jesus was a private !  -- Mane- it be raining down here too !-- only one thing to do on a day like this !!  Gonna get me another cup of coffee, refill my pipe and get on with the day ! I got a message from TheGloman last night he said he had been here but didn't find our thread !-- told him as best as I could -- but I ride the short bus -- hope he finds us !


----------



## Hackerman

yooper420 said:


> Only little white box by the login and password boxes says "remember me?" Is this the right one ?



Yep, that's the one.


----------



## giggy

i think i need one of these, but the coffee needs to be straight up.


----------



## Hackerman

Now, THAT'S funny.

Gotta have one.

And, of course, the travel model. LOL 

View attachment s919Sv4.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning old people!


----------



## Keef

Gotta have one of them puppies-- The North got all the good toys !!-- THC Gummy bears !!-- dispensaries -- can even get a permit and grow weed legally !!-- Understand these things are only pipe dreams in the southern war zone !  There's no hash, no edibles, no freaking gummy bears-- unless U grow your own - there ain't nothing but Mexican brick weed ! One day my friends I'll be able to sit on my stoop and fire one up without the fear of jail !! What a dream ! In the mean time I'll have to let the Widow comfort me !!


----------



## Rosebud

One day you will be able to sit on your porch and smoke til your hearts content. The south needs to get with the times.... Either that or you need to move...


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> Good morning old people!




 That`s old farts , don`t want people thinkin` we`re all sophisticated or something worse.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> One day you will be able to sit on your porch and smoke til your hearts content. The south needs to get with the times.... Either that or you need to move...



it is hard fur a southerner to live anywhere else, it's just not the same. the only place i have been outside of the south that i liked was washington state.


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Good morning old people!



didn't I see where you have been growing  plants {not pot}40 years Rosebud?:**::vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## yooper420

giggy said:


> that's it, forgive me i'm stoned already. peace





Hackerman said:


> Yep, that's the one.




 Thanks for the heads up. Clicked on it, got check mark, then logged in. Hope this helps as it is really frustrating to type up a long post and then loose part or all of it when you go to post it. Maybe you can teach this old fart something new. If I knew my way around computers I might be in trouble.


----------



## Keef

Move out the south ? No-No - No -- spent 8 years in the army and got to see some other places but I'm allergic to cold weather !  The only sign I have seen that the war on weed is ending was when I read that a local got caught selling THC brownies --  around here U can get up to 99 years for making or selling a concentrate ! He spent a month in jail and when he went before the judge he was sentenced to time served !!  One day I will smoke without worry on my porch in my state -- until then -- this war ain't over ! Personally -- I refuse to obey an unjust law !!


----------



## yooper420

Think that little white box thing did the trick, at least I`m still signed in. Had a long response typed up and when I went to post it, got the blank page again, but I had lost the internet. Just came back on site and I`m still signed in, but lost my post.


----------



## Hippie420

Just ain't yer day, Yoop! You guys getting storms up that way? Rained here twice for five minutes each. Came down like pouring urine out of cowboy footwear. It'll make the weeds easier to pull tomorrow.

If I could get a nickel a bale for ragweed (the real ragweed), I could put a big dent in paying off the National Debt.


----------



## Keef

Yoop I told U how to handle computer problems -- to my new friends -- I have been accused of attacking uncooperative computers with firearms !-- blew that smart phone to a million pieces with a 12 ga. Shotgun -- that device will never frustrate anyone again -- no one saw me so I deny it ! That wasn't my first computer execution either -- but I learned to take it outside !-- firing a 38 police special in the house will make your ears bleed !!


----------



## lisabelinda

yooper420 said:


> Keef,
> You know, I am wanting to but, if I knew how to keep from getting timed out it would be a grin. Way too frustrating to work that long and loose it when you try to post it. Don`t know how to keep it from happening for sure.




howdy, ya'all.  rock on peace out smoke more pot.  follow the white ribbit.  that's me. ribbit.  smoke more pot.


----------



## Keef

Lisa U still planning on taking a Cup within three years ?  Inept begging people to breed and let me just grow the stuff -- no one stepped up so I'll just do the breeding myself !--- got a clone only variety that has a bright future especially with breeder -- G-13-- and Chem Dawg is another one !  Good Luck !


----------



## giggy

i got one fem bean of purple pine berry that i want to mother. take clones and use the colloidal silver trick to get me a bean supply. still got a few other good strains and a boat load of bag seeds. my avatar is bag seed that was called pink. as it grew it had alot of pink then turned at finish. looking through sites at different plants, the only one i found like it was u-pink kush. i really believe that is it too. i don't believe i would ever match up to the cup. sorry the pics aren't that great.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. nice looking girl giggy. pretty. I will get a picture of my grow later today and post.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo and the rest of the old farts around Curmudgeonland. Mid-morning wake and bake time.

PS,
Looking good giggy.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- like that pink hope the silver works -- Hippie what were U using to change sex !  If it doesn't work maybe U can use some widow pollen on it and get some seed !  I need to figure out Howe to post pics so I can show my boxes and how my rotation works ! Bozzo -- did U ever get that mold under control !  Time to refill my pipe and get some more coffee-- Have a great day all !


----------



## yooper420

Thread is 1 week old, 9 pages long, not bad for a bunch of reprobate old farts. Type on people, were doing it. Peace.


----------



## giggy

i use photobucket and have it set to private, the pink was from last summer, i lost most this year to mold and bud rot. what few i saved are in my unfinished box with a mix of light the is not enough. thought about a 400 watt mh, but this bunch is almost done. then it will be time to change. got a seedling of sour diesel started, thinking about mainlining and moving more to the leds.


----------



## giggy

yall know what is bad? 
not having nothing to smoke. 

yall know what is worst?
having something to smoke, and your lighter dying. i got one small bowl of some early bud and the lighter quit. but i did find that the early bud is pretty good, can't wait for the nugs.


----------



## yooper420

Tangerine Dreamin` in the morning. My wake and bake was coffee and a vaped bowl of Tangerine Dream. `bout time to go check on my garden. Can`t say girls, they ain`t been sexed yet. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Giggy, love the bud porn! Trying to remember a field expedient for making fire without matches or lighters. I think you rub two girl scouts together or something like that...
Got enough rain this morning to make the weeds easier to pull, so it's out to do battle with the ragweed today.
Mental note: A six foot wide, six foot high, twenty foot long enclosure isn't big enough for nine plants. I figured if I planted 'em in a line dead center of the pen, I'd have just enough room to squeeze by on both sides. Wrong. Even the Skunk, which is easily managed indoors, has turned into a big, fat beast. I guess come harvest time, I'll start hacking at the door and work my way to the end one plant at a time. I'll try and get a plant porn pic of the group up today.

If I grow outside again next year, I think I'll just add on and make it a 12'X20'.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I thought I'd join you old farts for a little wake and bake.  I have anice cup of Joe sitting in front of me with a little Irish Cream added, toking on some of the last Satori I have on the shelf.  Hope you all of you in the US are enjoying this Labor Day weekend.

So jealous of those of you that can grow outdoors.  I'm hoping to be in a mmj state by this time next year.


----------



## bozzo420

yes Hippy If I had not taken 4 moldy ones out. it would have been full.  the small ones were put out Aug first.  they  were replacements for the forced ones.  I'm down to 8 . the mold is under control, hope it holds out.   I'm enlarging my fenced  next year. 

View attachment DSC02880 (800x532).jpg


View attachment DSC02883 (800x532).jpg


View attachment DSC02888 (800x532).jpg


View attachment DSC02889 (800x532).jpg


View attachment DSC02898 (800x532).jpg


----------



## bozzo420

every spring home depot puts their fence boards on sale for 1.06  each. Down from 1.56. I buy a bunch and start the fence build.  2 boards per foot plus 4x4 and 2x4s.  I'm getting pretty good at fencing lol


----------



## Rosebud

HI UMBRA, so nice to see you. I can't wait for your "pepsi challenge". Lots of kids that age do think the same way as your son... This will be fun to watch.

Bozzo, I love the shot of the lady bug on your baby. Really nice shots. Are you going to cover that hooped grow?


----------



## bozzo420

hoop is to hold chicken wire. top needs to be covered here.  but it makes a cheep greenhouse ,but I have my 8x8 stick built.

so hippie the question is how much room do you need for each plant?  4x4 probably to small......  6x6 7x7 8x8?


----------



## lisabelinda

yooper420 said:


> Youngin`s ? And you don`t leave your age ? Me ? I`m a young 66. You ?




infantile at 57.  arar


----------



## yooper420

Been trying to get some pictures uploaded, but you know me, problems again. Thought I had it figured out, but when I hit upload, the crawl said "uploading, please wait". After a few minutes walked away for a few. Upon return, had message saying to contact the admin and inform. No idea what happened.


----------



## lisabelinda

Hippie420 said:


> Mornin', Old Farts! Guess who's found us? Miss Lisa!



i followed the stems and seeds arar


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> so hippie the question is how much room do you need for each plant? 4x4 probably to small...... 6x6 7x7 8x8?


Ain't too sure, Bozzo. I've stuffed a dozen under a four foot by four foot SCROG screen, but outside, left to their own device, nine is a crowd in a 6' X 20'. I've got 'em in line about thirty inches apart, so maybe that's why they went wide.
The pen is six foot wide, and you can see there's not much room to get around in there. I think they'd grow to fill an eight foot spot just as bad, so I'm thinking ten might be the minimum. If I do it again next year, I'll go twelve and stagger 'em back and forth off center to give 'em a little more breathing room.
No mold yet, and not much bug damage. 

View attachment HPIM0765.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

yooper420 said:


> Been trying to get some pictures uploaded, but you know me, problems again. Thought I had it figured out, but when I hit upload, the crawl said "uploading, please wait". After a few minutes walked away for a few. Upon return, had message saying to contact the admin and inform. No idea what happened.



Make sure you are within the size and pixel limits of the board. 

View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Hackerman said:


> Make sure you are within the size and pixel limits of the board.




 You`re getting` technical on me now. Don`t know how to tell. Every thing went right until, nothing said anything was wrong.


----------



## lisabelinda

yooper420 said:


> Only little white box by the login and password boxes says "remember me?" Is this the right one ?



remember what?  arar


----------



## Hackerman

yooper420 said:


> You`re getting` technical on me now. Don`t know how to tell. Every thing went right until, nothing said anything was wrong.



Before you upload a picture, right click on the file and select "Properties" from the list.

That will tell you the file's size and some other info.

Depending on what operating system you're using, you might be able to just move the cursor over the file name and it will tell you the size and dimensions of the pic.


----------



## yooper420

lisa,
Checking this box before clicking on the login box will allow you to NOT be timed out while typing up a long winded post. You will have to sign out. It works too. Got turned on to it yesterday, don`t remember by who.


----------



## yooper420

Hackerman said:


> Before you upload a picture, right click on the file and select "Properties" from the list.
> 
> That will tell you the file's size and some other info.
> 
> Depending on what operating system you're using, you might be able to just move the cursor over the file name and it will tell you the size and dimensions of the pic.




 Have very limited computer knowledge and even less of the words used. Self taught with no help around. Thanks, I`ll see what I can do. No trouble on the old place doing it.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake call on this Labor Day morning. Hope a great day is to be had by all. Peace and great growing y`all.


----------



## yooper420

Guess I don`t know what I`m doing, I`ll admit it. Still can`t get pictures to load. No problems on old site, don`t know what`s wrong. I give up . No pictures.


----------



## Hippie420

Back atcha, Yoop! The only labor I'm going to do today is some 24 ounce curls at the local watering hole.

Gotta get the grow room reorganized and the flower room rehabbed pretty soon. Putting down a new vinyl floor and some unistrut on the ceiling to make hanging lights easier, but it ain't gonna be today.

I was going to dump the Skunk #1 line, but after seeing what they'll do in the great outdoors, I'm rethinking it. Got to get the clone area ready. Right after the fall harvest, the local growers start snatching up clones for the winter inside grows. I've never made any money off of my finished product, but I've paid for my lights, air conditioners, dehumidifiers, and all sorts of odd and end equipment by wholesaling out clones to the local caregiver co-op. Never planed on making a dime on my endeavors, but breaking even on expenses sure is sweet, not to mention all the dog gone weed I could ever smoke/eat for free.


----------



## yooper420

24 ounce curls ? Gotta be 2 handed curls there, ya old hippie. Trying to do good things here, but just like anything different I try on a computer , all I have are problems. Makes me wanna go keef on this damn thing. Bang, bang no more problems.

PS,
New garden is growing great.


----------



## bozzo420

late to the coffee  but heck its a holiday. could not sleep till this morning ,then I slept fine. I love this time of the year. Every morning you see bigger buds and crazy growth.  fun days in September.


----------



## bozzo420

yooper ,you have to resize them ,then save them to documents.  then click the paperclip .


----------



## MR1

I just tried uploading a picture without re-sizing, it took longer to upload but it worked. Sometimes I can upload multiple pictures at a time but not very often, mostly one at a time or I get lost connection message. Yooper, I did get the same message as you did way back. Just keep trying you may get it to work. Yooper , I am also self taught, I just play around and figure things out .


----------



## kaotik

yooper420 said:


> Guess I don`t know what I`m doing, I`ll admit it. Still can`t get pictures to load. No problems on old site, don`t know what`s wrong. I give up . No pictures.



don't feel too bad, i've been here years and pictures still give me trouble 
*not near as bad as they used to be though.
as mentioned, you gotta check the properties to make sure it's acceptable size. and best to go 1 at a time (i know; PITA)

*lets see if it works for me today, aint tried one in a bit 


hey hey success!   

View attachment A11d - 8.22.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Pot porn! Love it!


----------



## lisabelinda

did you deploy the splooge deflector?


----------



## lovbnstoned

well i'm turning 67 this month n i do fart alot,, so i could say i ccould join  hahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahaha
  n i finally got my central air back in the house,, its been a livin hell for 1 year,  with a window unit  n just livin in the living room


----------



## yooper420

Just lost all the mf`ing work i been doing, pictures gone after finally getting them to load one at a time. Fuxx it, now i`m pissed.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> yooper ,you have to resize them ,then save them to documents. then click the paperclip .




 Don`t know what you`re talking about.


----------



## yooper420

I`m done. Bye.


----------



## lisabelinda

Hippie420 said:


> So, this is where the banished Curmudgeonlanders found sanctuary?



http://youtu.be/c5zzRcKlxKI


----------



## Hippie420

lisabelinda said:


> did you deploy the splooge deflector?



NOW you remind me? I gotta buy another roll of Saran rap.


----------



## Hippie420

lovbnstoned said:


> well i'm turning 67 this month n i do fart alot,, so i could say i ccould join hahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahaha
> n i finally got my central air back in the house,, its been a livin hell for 1 year, with a window unit n just livin in the living room


Yep, you qualify! Our official greeter has just had a meltdown. Yoop and electronics don't always get along. It would probably help if he didn't have dialup service on a party line.
 Anyhoo, welcome to the Old Fart's Club!


----------



## Keef

Hey my Peeps been doing the krimple Keef thing face kinda swollen from the weather change but I come with a warning -- I do this ice cold extraction thing for E-cig juice  with Everclear --This is not for drinking !! Wow!!!


----------



## Hippie420

lisabelinda said:


> high all. me yesterday.


 
 Damn, girl! You look good enough to @#!&!


----------



## Keef

Wow! Carmilized onion with peaches and pork chops -- any questions about why I married a crazy women ?  I tell U guys not to drink an extract and I do it anyway !  Who is this craziest ?  The Scout is Out !!!  I might just hit that stuff again !  R.W.S. is watching " Fast times at Ridgemont High !-- I 'm thinking may be when she ain't looking -  I'm'm gonna hit that stuff again !-- Ya'll have to remind me not to do this again !!  Life is good !!-- it is good to be the Keef ! III -- EEE -CRAWLEND NOW U HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME !! AS A FRIEND SAYS -- AARRR ! --HOW FAR WE GONING SARGE ?? ALL THE WAY SOLDIER--ALL THE WAY !! Breaki.g trail is what I do !! Catch me if U dare !!


----------



## Keef

Do U dare to go beyond comfortable ?  When U find that dark spot that frightens U -- Never fear !!- I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death--- Follow my trail !!  I have faced my demons and turned them into pets !   Fear is my friend !  Looking beyond the Vail is only for the Curendero -- Come see if U dare !  Wow !!


----------



## yooper420

Yeah, though I walk through the Valley of the Shadow of Death,
I fear no evil,
For I am the evilest son of a b---- in the valley.


----------



## lisabelinda

Hippie420 said:


> Damn, girl! You look good enough to @#!&!



just a little more that way.  ararararar


----------



## yooper420

Which way ?
Oh that way.

PS, 
Got pictures to load in the DIY section.


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonlanders,
Wake and bake time on this fine Tuesday morning. Leaves are changing color already. Here comes my favorite time of the year. Better mood this morning as I finally got a few pictures up. What a struggle, nothing comes easy to me on this modern technology. Once in a while something gets through. Thanks to all who tried to help me. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, hope everybody had a great weekend and a great week to come. peace


----------



## yooper420

The Old Farts Club,
This is a club, as such, all good clubs must have rules to live by. Our membership is governed by our rules we strictly adhere to. 
#1,
This is the Old Farts Club. Must be 50 years old or older (waived if you beg).
#2,
Membership in our exclusive club means that you must live by our very strict rules and guidelines. In reality we have only one rule that we, very strictly, adhere to. And that is we tell no fibs, no half truths, no little white lies, no white lies, no half baked lies, no bold faced lies, no down right lies, no lies in any way, shape or form. Now, to the best of my knowledge, no one has ever been caught. Do not be the first one. This is due to circumstances beyond our control, those being, but not limited to, hearing loss, failing eyesight, brain farts, senior moments, but mainly due to a "who gives a s**t  " attitude. Our rules have been explained, if you still wanna join our exclusive club, membership is open to all. He, he, he, he.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Glad you got it together, Yoop.

Giggy, thanks for the kind thoughts and same back atcha!

Think I'm gonna try some 21 century technology and buy my first vaporizer. So far, it's a toss up between a Snoop Dog G pen and an Atmos Jr.
It'll be for dry herb. I might try making some wax, but after smoking some at the Cup this year, I can't see the added costs and work verses plain old buds. Both slap me silly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Morning all.  Hope everyone had a great long weekend and got to smoke tot heuir heart's content.

I have deleted a couple of posts that had personal pictures in them.  We ask that you not post any personal information, including pictures of yourself.  Not only is it part of the site rules, but it is for your safety.  Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hippie420 said:


> Mornin', Old Farts! Glad you got it together, Yoop.
> 
> Giggy, thanks for the kind thoughts and same back atcha!
> 
> Think I'm gonna try some 21 century technology and buy my first vaporizer. So far, it's a toss up between a Snoop Dog G pen and an Atmos Jr.
> It'll be for dry herb. I might try making some wax, but after smoking some at the Cup this year, I can't see the added costs and work verses plain old buds. Both slap me silly.


 
 Hippy, the Atmos will not work for dry herb (regardless of what they say).  I do not know about the Snoop Dog, but I have yet to find a pen that will do dry herb.  If you want it specifically for dry herb, I would recommend a Solo or a Pax.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Mornin', Old Farts! Glad you got it together, Yoop.
> 
> Giggy, thanks for the kind thoughts and same back atcha!
> 
> Think I'm gonna try some 21 century technology and buy my first vaporizer. So far, it's a toss up between a Snoop Dog G pen and an Atmos Jr.
> It'll be for dry herb. I might try making some wax, but after smoking some at the Cup this year, I can't see the added costs and work verses plain old buds. Both slap me silly.




 hippie,
 Slap us silly at the cup, oh yeah that did happen, didn`t it ? Still gotta recommend the Arizer Solo. Love mine. We used it at the Cup. Paw through the haze in your mind, my ol` friend. Smoke `em if you got `em. Remember hearing that somewhere. Peace.


----------



## lovbnstoned

i use a Rasy Vape myself, n have got awesome results


----------



## lovbnstoned

Kaotik,, those plants look awesome,  n thank everyone for a warm welcome


----------



## Hippie420

They're a bit pricy for an old cheap skate like me. My old brass pipe has never failed in 43 years, and a pack of ZigZags is only a couple o' bucks.
I figure I'll keep it under a Grant when I buy one. Both the Atmos and G pen are under a pair of Jacksons.

I'll have to check out the Rasy. Never heard of 'em 'til now.


----------



## Hippie420

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hippy, the Atmos will not work for dry herb (regardless of what they say). I do not know about the Snoop Dog, but I have yet to find a pen that will do dry herb. If you want it specifically for dry herb, I would recommend a Solo or a Pax.


Thanks for the heads up! That's one option off the board. I'll keep lookin'.


----------



## yooper420

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Morning all. Hope everyone had a great long weekend and got to smoke tot heuir heart's content.
> 
> I have deleted a couple of posts that had personal pictures in them. We ask that you not post any personal information, including pictures of yourself. Not only is it part of the site rules, but it is for your safety. Thanks.



THG,
 Don`t want to appear to be nitpicking but have come across pictures of people in other threads here. Thanks for listening. Peace.
 yooper420


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> THG,
> Don`t want to appear to be nitpicking but have come across pictures of people in other threads here. Thanks for listening. Peace.
> yooper420



Yeah, but their pictures aren't hanging in the post office like Miss Lisa's are.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. Yes, fellow old farts, time to get up and at `em, with the breakfast of champion growers. As always, repeat as necessary through out the day. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with ya, Yoop! Back took a dump yesterday, so I pretty much stayed in a haze all day. Don't know what the hell I'd do without herb and canna caps.

Might venture out and try to accomplish something today. Then again, I'll take a toke or two and flip a nickel. Might just spend another day horizontal and see if it lets up.
I learned a few years ago if I push it, it pushes back. It always wins!

Should have been a porn star rather than a construction worker!


----------



## yooper420

You got the right equipment bro ?


----------



## Keef

Thought I better check in and let my Peeps know I'm still alive but it was a close thing !-  hadn't had a drink in several years and I tangled with Everclear !! Told U I was brain damaged !!-  Why did I do that ??  Anyway I'm still laid up with with a swollen face and some pain !! Eating Cannacaps and smoking Widow !!-- This too shall pass !! Catch up with U guys in A day or two !! -- R.W.S. says I should not interact with people when I'm like this cause I have a tendency to pick a fight !!  I ain't fighting with my Peeps -- Later Ya'll !


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> You got the right equipment bro ?



Only missed it by six inches or so.........


----------



## lisabelinda

Hippie420 said:


> I'm with ya, Yoop! Back took a dump yesterday, so I pretty much stayed in a haze all day. Don't know what the hell I'd do without herb and canna caps.
> 
> Might venture out and try to accomplish something today. Then again, I'll take a toke or two and flip a nickel. Might just spend another day horizontal and see if it lets up.
> I learned a few years ago if I push it, it pushes back. It always wins!
> 
> Should have been a porn star rather than a construction worker!




http://youtu.be/l6Vj1xrkmno


----------



## Riverbuzzrat

New old guy here been growing for years  I'm 53


----------



## giggy

Riverbuzzrat said:


> New old guy here been growing for years  I'm 53



welcome rbr, i'm 53 myself.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Hey, new, old guy, that is a wanna be old fart and join our exclusive club. Let`s see if you even qualify for membership. 
53 years old, guess that`s over 50 (been a long time since I been in school)
Not of sound mind.....Proved that by wanting to join our exclusive club. 
OK, you qualify. 
Club rules that all members must live by. Actually we have only one rule to live by. That rule is.... We tell no fibs, no half truths, no little white lies, no white lies, no half baked lies, no bold faced lies, no down right lies, no lies in any way, shape or form. No one has ever been caught. Do not be number one. This is due to circumstances beyond our control. These are, but not limited too, hearing loss, failing eyesight, brain farts, senior moments, but mostly due to a "who gives a s**t attitude". OK, now you will, for ever more, be known as an old fart and curmudgeon. As a member you must move to Curmudgeonland, our ancestral home. That`s done, time for our favorite part. Come join the rest of us old farts and partake in the enjoyment of some of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herbs. You are now a curmudgeonly, old fart. Congrats. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

Morning giggy, wake and bake time y`all.


----------



## Hippie420

That's Curmudgeonlander, Yoop. You've been above the bridge too long! With a Social Security number of 3, I think you're the oldest official member. (Noah, Mrs. Noah, Yoop.)

Keef, must be the weather. Your face swells up, my back goes to hell. Pain lets us know we're still alive, and canna caps and buds make it bearable.

Buzzrat, glad you've joined the fray. You still in the race or are you happily retired?


----------



## Hippie420

Forgot to mention, I've taken the first step in a wax experiment. I'd heard about the stuff but was a virgin until the Great Cannabis Cup of '14. Read a bunch of articles (some conflicting, as usual), grabbed an ounce out of my stash, bought a stainless steel turkey baster, and am going to chase down some butane today.

 Already got the Pyrex dishes and a secluded spot at least a thousand feet away from homes or occupied dwellings, I'll leave the cigarettes and lighter behind, and I might even make a copper ground strap for my ankle incase of static charges. Outside of a lightening strike, I can't see how I could do it any safer.

I've got an Old School hash oil pipe and figure it'll be good enough to try out the new goodies if I'm successful, but I can see a G pen vaporizer in my near future if it all turns out right.


----------



## yooper420

hippie,
Gotta be the weather. It poured last night and believe we`re gonna get more this afternoon. Just got done transplanting and doing the big rearrangement in the garden room. Done working for the day, even if I wanted to , my back says NO. Tangerine Dream to the rescue, about out though. Other strains to the forefront.

PS,
Yup, we got us a rat, a buzzrat even. Welcome to the fray.


----------



## Hackerman

Uhhhhhhhhhhh, feel really bad today. Didn't do any shots last night but I drank way too many beers. And, there were a couple other drummers so I really didn't play that much, which means I spent more time drinking beer. LOL

I used my vap with some cannabis glycerin in it while I was playing but I couldn't really tell if it was working because I would go out every break and smoke a joint on the patio. LOL

Oddly enough, the sun is shining today. High of 91. I'll be out in it burning off this hangover and cruisin' with the top down and my best friend in the car with me.


----------



## Riverbuzzrat

Do any of you old farts have one of theses ? Of this size and proportion ? View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1409846917.326051.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Yep! Didn't tie any cute little flowers on 'em, though. Pretty neat idea for camouflage!
State says mine have to be in a cage or they'll put me in a cage. I've got some beautiful places to put a guerilla crop, but with the whirlybirds buzzing daily, I'm glad I didn't.

I know of a local guy that's got a card and patients that put a few outside and not enclosed as per state law. They came over after a fly by, jerked all of his plants, and hit him with a 40K fine. Beats going to jail, but 40K would put a large dent in my rocking chair fund. Just think, a hundred bucks or so of fencing and a little work would have saved him his plants and a lot of money.


----------



## lisabelinda

high all!


----------



## Hippie420

lisabelinda said:


> high all!


Am, too!


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonlanders,
Been busy today. Transplanted all 11 of my cannabis plants. They went from 3" coco coir pots to 6" coco coir pots to 5 gallon square plastic pots. Even got pictures (hopefully).

Seeds were put directly into the soil, in 3" pots, on 8-1-14. On 8-7-14, 10 sprouts. Next day, 8-8-14, number 11 showed up. So at around 1 month old , they look pretty good to me. Have 8 Ghost Train Haze and 3 Vale' Vale' in 2 different soils, Sunshine Mix #4 and Dr. O`s Organic Growing Medium. All have been topped. 

View attachment IMG_0416.jpg


View attachment IMG_0417.jpg


View attachment IMG_0418.jpg


View attachment IMG_0419.jpg


View attachment IMG_0420.jpg


View attachment IMG_0421.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well aren't those just the cutest babies. Are you vegging with LED?


----------



## Hippie420

I hear the local cops are looking for the mysterious man that's been stealing milk crates. Got to be the biggest crime in UP history......


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud,
Been under the LED`s since the get go. Planted the seeds directly into the soil in 3" coco coir pots, then the pot and all into 6" coco coir pots, then the whole thing into the 5 gallon pots. First time using the LED`s from the sprout to maturity. Happy with the results, so far..


----------



## yooper420

hippie, my good man, those milk crates are antiques. That`s how long I`ve had `em, even bought the orange ones, on close out, from Meijer`s. The others have been "acquired". Peace.


----------



## Keef

Mornin' All -- I know it's early but can I kick this bake and shake off this morning !-- nightmare woke me up -- I was losing a gunfight with an alligator -- half the swamp was flattened  -- woke up and realized that alligator wasn't near as fast as he thought he was -- cause he didn't catch me !   Don' t want no rematch though !!-- swelling is going down and I'll live to run another day -- today I'm just happy to be here !!  Got some new Old Farts !!-- Welcome !!   That LED U show Yoop is it -- how many clots it got ?  I  use AGROWMAX 3 band  and love them presently using a 7 band in veg.  -- working well !! Looking for 2 more but they are getting hard to find -- except the expensive ones ! Pipe went out coffee got cold -- I can fix this ! Later !


----------



## yooper420

And a good Frieday morning to the residents of Curmudgeonland. Grab a cup of coffee, your favorite herb, and join us old farts in our morning ritual.....Wake and Bake. Remember, repeat as necessary. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
I`m using 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s, 11 band LED`s. On my 5th grow with them. Need more coffee and wake and bake materials. Later, gotta toke.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> hippie, my good man, those milk crates are antiques. That`s how long I`ve had `em, even bought the orange ones, on close out, from Meijer`s. The others have been "acquired". Peace.



"Acquired"? I always called it "liberated in the name of the Revolution".:farm:


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, glad to see you back in the world.
Sounds like those gators are trying to call the old Swamp Rat back. They miss ya!


----------



## Keef

I do miss the swamp sometimes  Hippie !-- Hey when U do the thang with butane-- could U film it in case it don't go so well we'll know what not to do ?  U guys make me feel better just knowing I ain't the onliest crazy person up in here!  Go Hippie !-- who put them pretty bows on that plant ? Wonder if I could get away with that ?


----------



## Hippie420

Oops! Already done! Hot, muggy, and windy as hell here today. Parked the golf cart on the crest of the hill, walked down to the middle of the slope and gassed away. Figured it would head down slope, but since it was windy enough I saw one of my hens lay the same egg twice, I don't think any accumulated anywhere.

Think I got maybe a gram or better outta 21 grams of weed. I only did a single run on it, so I might get froggy and try it again tomorrow. The stuff is like Brylcreem, a little dab will do ya.


----------



## yooper420

A little dab will do ya, huh ?  One dab, two dab, three dab, four..................or more ?


----------



## Hippie420

I'm a lightweight. One good coughing, hacking hit and my jib's in the wind.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, happy saturday morning. WAKE AND BAKE! got my buzz on, coffee brewing. yall have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonlanders,
A good Sativaday morning to all. 
giggy got the wake and bake w/ coffee going this morning, thank you. 
Will join you in the morning ritual.
Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC!! Enjoy your wake and bake!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Rosebud. Won`t you join us in our morning ritual ? You know it must be time for the second edition. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all if I did it right there's a picture of my unknown purple 

View attachment DSC02904 (800x532).jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Bud porn! Makes my naughty parts tingle........


----------



## bozzo420

a couple of questions. what is the hard bud that forms after the white hairs form. I call it the pine cone . Must be a real name for them.   When they formed on my forced flower girls it was almost a perfect half way point. right about 30 day mark.   Anyone else noticed this?  Anyone know what their called?


----------



## Hippie420

I think you're talking about the cola. We just call 'em buds. The little white hairs are called pistils.
This is coming from a high school dropout, so you might want to wait until somebody smart chimes in.


----------



## ston-loc

Not a bad view for a Saturday morning wake and bake. Coffee in hand. Have a great day everyone 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Lookin' good, Ston! I can tell by the size o' those buds you're a heck of a lot farther south than I am.

I left the flower room empty this summer and just did an outside grow. Sure is a lonely place right now. I miss my inside gals.


----------



## ston-loc

NorCal, hippie :48: thanks!


----------



## yooper420

bozzo, 
Two little helpers on your purple girl. Cool. Looking good.

ston,
What a sight to wake and bake to. Great job.


----------



## lovbnstoned

those r awesome plants Ston-loc,  i can't wait till i can start grown outside, instead of inside n private


----------



## yooper420

Sunday morning "wake and bake" call. Get your coffee, get your bowl, get your day started with the morning ritual of the Old Farts Club. All are welcome to join us. What better way to start the day ?


----------



## giggy

morning everyone, i got coffee brewing my bowl packed, so it is WAKE AND BAKE. i slept in this morning and would have been later if the 3rd movie was out. i got to watch the first two movies to the hobbit last night, now i may just have to go see the 3rd movie in the theaters in dec. the lord of the rings was a great series too. i don't watch many movies but when i do i do it stoned. peace


----------



## giggy

ston-loc said:


> Not a bad view for a Saturday morning wake and bake. Coffee in hand. Have a great day everyone



great looking grow there.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Sunday morning "wake and bake" call. Get your coffee, get your bowl, get your day started with the morning ritual of the Old Farts Club. All are welcome to join us. What better way to start the day ?



i took to long to type. ha ha


----------



## yooper420

lovbnstoned said:


> those r awesome plants Ston-loc, i can't wait till i can start grown outside, instead of inside n private




 A visit from the helicopter popo may change your mind, even if you are legal. Trust me on this, ain`t no fun when you get raided. Draws all the attention you do not want. Inside, private and legal has it`s advantages. Think it over, inside and stealth for me. The air Nazi`s convinced me of this. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

giggy said:


> i took to long to type. ha ha




 Are you saying that my one finger typing method can actually be faster then yours ? Cool, there`s hope for this old fart yet. Ha, ha, ha. Second session of "w & b" must be in order. Join me.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Are you saying that my one finger typing method can actually be faster then yours ? Cool, there`s hope for this old fart yet. Ha, ha, ha. Second session of "w & b" must be in order. Join me.



i was hitting the bowl while typing. i'm a one finger typer (is that a word) too, but some times do two.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Gotta be brothers from different mothers. Peace bro.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> giggy,
> Gotta be brothers from different mothers. Peace bro.



bro aren't we all?


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> A visit from the helicopter popo may change your mind, even if you are legal. Trust me on this, ain`t no fun when you get raided. Draws all the attention you do not want. Inside, private and legal has it`s advantages. Think it over, inside and stealth for me. The air Nazi`s convinced me of this. Peace.



i had quit growing for a good while. the last two summers i have gone outdoors again. i hate everytime a plane or helio fly over.


----------



## giggy

anybody use military camo netting to hide a greenhouse? i was navy so i never have been around the stuff. after this summers losses i want a greenhouse to grow a couple of plants in during the summer. would it let enough light in?


----------



## bozzo420

do what I do force flower a few early. this year I was a little late but they finished the last of July.  start early in pots. when they get big enough, put them in a dark room every night   at 6 p.m. and take them back out after dark.  60 days later, your done early. Before the planes start their hunt in September. Now you have to be a home every day at 6. But It becomes a habit . I got a pound out of 4 this year. why 6pm. because that time of the year the sun rises at 6am. so you get 12/12. Try it you will love having buds in July ....before the planes fly.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> do what I do force flower a few early. this year I was a little late but they finished the last of July.  start early in pots. when they get big enough, put them in a dark room every night   at 6 p.m. and take them back out after dark.  60 days later, your done early. Before the planes start their hunt in September. Now you have to be a home every day at 6. But It becomes a habit . I got a pound out of 4 this year. why 6pm. because that time of the year the sun rises at 6am. so you get 12/12. Try it you will love having buds in July ....before the planes fly.



what killed me this year was bud rot, early season through mid summer we had rain and more rain. i saved 2 bagseed plants and lost the cola off one of them to bud rot. i also saved a c99, a northern lights and a train wreck. they just wouldn't grow, so i brought them all in and flowered them. didn't get much from them but i did get some good looking bud from them. i just don't want to go through that much loss again. i figure a greenhouse open on both ends for air movement but not rain.


----------



## bozzo420

oh bud rot happens in greenhouses also. last year I went out to mine and the biggest cola looked like a dandelion blooming out. A white puff ball. it was harvest day then lol.
I'm hoping the stuff I'm using for PM also helps with bud rot.  It has kicked the PM's  butt.. Called NO POWERY MILDEW. It's a geranium oil base . went out this morning and no PM for 5 days and its only 10 days since I started it.  great stuff. It will be a staple of my grows from now on.   from what I understand bud rot is a mold to. So I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## ston-loc

yooper420 said:


> A visit from the helicopter popo may change your mind, even if you are legal. Trust me on this, ain`t no fun when you get raided. Draws all the attention you do not want. Inside, private and legal has it`s advantages. Think it over, inside and stealth for me. The air Nazi`s convinced me of this. Peace.



Planes and helicopters fly over every 10 minutes or so. They have every year.  If you were "legal", and they messed with you I suspect you were doing something illegal, or over your numbers, or something. 

Police are the least of my worries with growing. Thieves are what gets the nerves on edge come this time of year.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> A visit from the helicopter popo may change your mind, even if you are legal. Trust me on this, ain`t no fun when you get raided. Draws all the attention you do not want. Inside, private and legal has it`s advantages. Think it over, inside and stealth for me. The air Nazi`s convinced me of this. Peace.


The fly-over fuzz are no fun, I'm here to tell ya! The nine State Troopers (ten if you count the German Shepard) were respectful and professional, though. I kept a cool head, but you couldn't have pounded a hatpin up my arse with a sledge hammer!


----------



## ston-loc

I can have twelve flowering plants by state law, with the two med rec's in my house. I have 6 now flowering plants. Helicopters have literally hovered over, circled around, then fly away all the time. Have never had a problem. Then again this is california :fly:


----------



## Hippie420

ston-loc said:


> Planes and helicopters fly over every 10 minutes or so. They have every year. If you were "legal", and they messed with you I suspect you were doing something illegal, or over your numbers, or something.
> 
> Police are the least of my worries with growing. Thieves are what gets the nerves on edge come this time of year.


I don't know about other med states, but in mine, the cops can't access your license info unless you've been pulled over and they find weed. Then, they can contact only to verify you're a legal medical marihuana patient.

 They did a fly over of my place, came in with a crew ready to confiscate and arrest, looked at my license, verified my plant count, apologized for the intrusion, and went about their merry way. If they could legally access my info, they probably would have cross referenced my address with my name, checked to see if I had a card, saved themselves a wasted trip, and I'd never been the wiser.


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah, unless it looks like a commercial grow op, the cops here aren't wasting their time. Everyone grows here. Not as well as MP family, but grows are everywhere. This time of year, going for bike rides or even driving you can smell it haha


----------



## yooper420

Had 2 plants on my covered porch, as the chopper flew by, they spotted them,  came back and circled my house. Next thing, here come 5 or 6 vehicles flying up my driveway. Out they jumped, all in camo w/ flak jackets and pistols at the ready. Very professional acting, did take my plants. The sergeant explained to me ways to be legal. Voices were never raised, not hand cuffed, no ticket. Said it was up to the prosecutor to do anything. Never heard a word about it, been over 3 years ago now.


----------



## ston-loc

Dang. Glad I live in Ca :watchplant:


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> Had 2 plants on my covered porch, as the chopper flew by, they spotted them, came back and circled my house. Next thing, here come 5 or 6 vehicles flying up my driveway. Out they jumped, all in camo w/ flak jackets and pistols at the ready. Very professional acting, did take my plants. The sergeant explained to me ways to be legal. Voices were never raised, not hand cuffed, no ticket. Said it was up to the prosecutor to do anything. Never heard a word about it, been over 3 years ago now.



ok you  got me curious....what did the man tell you ? what had to be done do to be legal? And why not do it?  :bolt::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
My porch is covered, but not enclosed. Good, heavy duty chicken wire and fence the porch in. That went over real good with the wife. The enclosed dog pen. No more outdoor. Happy with my garden room. Do get jealous over some of you guys outdoor ladies though. Them big busted in out all over girls. Later bro.


----------



## Keef

Mighta bragged about being back on my feet -- a little early !!-- I usually have something to say about just about everything so when I'm quiet I'm probably laid up !! Nice pics Ya'll !!  I quess I better get all my permits and stuff together just in case !!--  I saw some names I didn't recognize -- Welcome !!   Weather has had me -- on the run !!  I was a surgical assistant and scrubbed for surgery for 20 years -- came around a corner too fast one morning and hit a wet spot-- tried to bust a concrete floor with my face ! - shattered my face and they put ole Humpty Dumpty back together with 2 metal plates, a metal bar and a fistfull screws !!-- also bulged some discs in my neck !!-- most days I do O.K. !-- Hell of a lot better than being paralyzed or dead !!   I 'll have to talk to tech and see if I can get some help posting some picks of my grow !!  Yoop think he got problems with computers !!   Now ! I don't grow the way most do !--  WHITE WIDOW , SEA OF GREEN , MODIFIED SHORT CYCLE ROTATION , AERO ,UNDER LEDs!!  Sounds a lot more technical than it is !-- soon as I feel better , I'll get tech to help me get some pics posted !


----------



## Hippie420

Stay up, Cuz.

Gettin' nervous about the gals outside. Got down in the mid 40s last night, and going back down to the high 40s tonight.


----------



## giggy

morning everyone, another monday at work. everybody have a great day.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Stay up, Cuz.
> 
> Gettin' nervous about the gals outside. Got down in the mid 40s last night, and going back down to the high 40s tonight.



yep I'm getting some clear plastic to cover the hoops if frost coming.   But the girls can survive the cold. Last year I left the bottom half of one girl in the greenhouse trying to get some late nanner seeds. In November, it froze solid about 4 times at night. But when the temps went back up , she started growing again. I pulled her in December , she was still growing. And the ladybugs were still active.    so get a sheet of plastic to keep the frost off them.   good morning   all


----------



## yooper420

giggy said:


> morning everyone, another monday at work. everybody have a great day.




 WORK, giggy, stop swearin` at us old, retired farts. And before wake and bake even. Gotta get another cup of coffee and a bowl to vape. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
Good morning ol`buddy. All I did was turn my heater on in the garden room. One advantage of growing indoors.


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> bozzo,
> Good morning ol`buddy. All I did was turn my heater on in the garden room. One advantage of growing indoors.



heck you could have snow any day now lol


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> All I did was turn my heater on in the garden room. One advantage of growing indoors.


It's free to let the sun do it, and consumer's power gets into my pocket enough already.

 I'm thinking about suing Canada. It's a Canadian cold front that's dropped the temps around here. Usually, August and September are the hottest months around here.

 I've still got weed left over from the last four grows, so if they all die, I'll have a mess of bubble hash to make out of 'em. Gotta get out and cut some clones off the Black Lights, though. They get too big to keep a mother of 'em for long. My breeding program was a total failure, but I might try it again. Sure would be nice to have a bag of seeds to stash for when I want to grow that strain again.


----------



## MR1

Your welcome Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420

MR1 said:


> Your welcome Hippie.


I could be enticed to settle out of court.
Whatcha got in your stash?


----------



## MR1

Hippie, I have some Satori, The Purps and Kristalica in my cupboard right now, take your pic, I wish I could share some with you.


----------



## Hippie420

Would be nice if we all lived close and could have a "pot luck" once or twice a day and share our harvests.
How about once a day, every day, all day long?
Someday.........


----------



## yooper420

Pot luck you say ? Let`s see now, I can come up with some White Widow, LA Confidential, Stacked Kush, Silver LA, a little AK-49, and very little Tangerine Dream.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie how was the pucker factor on the Butane extraction ??   Feeling better this afternoon !!-  40 degrees up there already ??-- Do Ya'll have to dig post holes in the ice to go fishing in the winter ?? Seen it on that Alaska show !!-- That's some hard core fishing !!!   My Father is still fishing at his age !!--  He catches them great big catfish !!-- I can't count the times someone asked him where he caught them ??-- Thru the lip has always been his answer !!  Anyway,  We shaking and baking down here !-  Who was that talking about varieties ??  Keep Ole Keef in mind when U looking at varieties !  I'm looking for the most potent variety I can lay hands on that will finish in 60 days or less ! If I can't find something more potent than my Widow , just have to breed one !!  There ain't nothing wrong with White Widow !  But I'm looking for that mutant, diploid, voodoo weed that people only hear rumours about !!


----------



## Keef

While I'm on a roll about varieties !!- I'm amazed by what can be done with a single hybrid like the White Widow - 60%-- Sativa and 40% --Indica -- growing a sativa indoors can be problamatic but everyone loves that trippy sativa buzz !!-  I got lucky and got 2 Indica heavy phenotypes and 2 manageable sativa phenotypes !! This month I've bred the Indica phenotypes back to a W.W. boy I have out back !  I get an Indica heavy phenotype boy and girl out the cross and breed them I can have a W.W. that appears to be all indica and will whip U like a redheaded stepchild !-- was chasing a G.E. variety called "Indica 50" but found out it was probably a scam ! I may never win a Cup but maybe we need our own P.M. Outlaw Cup !!--- bring the best U can get -- no restrictions!!-- G.E. -- mutant !- diploid!- Space weed !!-- don't matter !!   What U think ?? The laws they be changing and what is taboo today could be common in  couple years !  The best weed though will always be the best weed !


----------



## Hippie420

Pucker factor wasn't there. All ya gotta be is careful. Honestly ain't that crazy about it. I get just as high off the buds and I don't have to mess with the butane or the sticky assed wax!

It was worth the try but I'll stay with the buds and bubble.

I can bring a few flavors to the party. Black Lights, White Widow, Northern Lights, Skunk #1, Green Giant, three flavors of bubble, and some mystery buds that a guy gave me. Well, kinda gave me. He owed me fifty bucks, so he handed me this oz instead.
Took it home, tossed some in the bowl, took three hits, felt a little something. Fifteen minutes later, I'm hiding under the bed, counting dust bunnies. Couch lock to the max. Basically comma weed.


----------



## Blackie54

What is couch lock?


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Pucker factor wasn't there. All ya gotta be is careful. Honestly ain't that crazy about it. I get just as high off the buds and I don't have to mess with the butane or the sticky assed wax!
> 
> It was worth the try but I'll stay with the buds and bubble.
> 
> I can bring a few flavors to the party. Black Lights, White Widow, Northern Lights, Skunk #1, Green Giant, three flavors of bubble, and some mystery buds that a guy gave me. Well, kinda gave me. He owed me fifty bucks, so he handed me this oz instead.
> Took it home, tossed some in the bowl, took three hits, felt a little something. Fifteen minutes later, I'm hiding under the bed, counting dust bunnies. Couch lock to the max. Basically comma weed.



i have never done any bubble or buo, but i have made lots of iso.


----------



## giggy

Blackie54 said:


> What is couch lock?



something i like later in the day. lol


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, have a great day.


----------



## Hippie420

Blackie54 said:


> What is couch lock?


Couch lock basically takes your legs away from you. If the house catches fire, you'd better hope you're good at crawling.


 Mornin', giggy. Same to the rest of you Old Farts. Gotta do the wake and bake and head out back and play with the backhoe. Nothing like using hydraulic equipment with a glo going. Poetry in motion!


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> i have never done any bubble or buo, but i have made lots of iso.


If you liked blond Lebanese hash from later days, you'd love bubble. Same taste, better buzz when using medical grade weed, and no investment in solvents, just ice and water and a little work. I use a small cement mixer 'cause I'm lazy.
I like the taste a lot better than bho, and water doesn't blow up or burn. Cheaper, too!


----------



## Keef

Sorry I'm late -- Keef be lit up like a light bulb this morning !!-- kept getting side tracked !   I quess we'll have some of the Go-rilla grows coming around after the crop is harvested !! They get kinda freaky as the crop matures !!--  the sun maybe free but the PO-PO and anyone else looking can find your crop! -- My next move is solar panels to run my indoor grow room !!-- can't do that with any lights but LEDS !  Face it !-- What we grow is very valuable and others will take it if they can !-- our best defense is stealth !! U can't take it if U don't know it is there !  Giggy -- I grew my share of bag seed but mane they got over 2,000 varieties listed over at seedfinders and most seed companies have very good stealth shipping !-- It is worth every penny !!!  I basically run a clone factory so seed aren't necessary !-- My Widow just had her first birthday ! If I want I could run these lines forever ! I my not really looking for a variety but a plant !-- One mutant Queen Mother is all I need !-- I know how to do the rest !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, led's by solar panels sound very interesting.  Enjoy your day you old farts.


----------



## giggy

i have found some good stuff in bagseeds over the years. most all these strains of old were bagseed at one time, that is where chem dog came from. i like the better strains too, but i have to order them and take that chance. i try to breed a little and am looking for that one that is really good and doesn't dry my eyes out.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
hippie,
keef,
Rosebud,
OFC,
Good morning one and all. Late this morning, got sidetracked, vaped a bowl and got more sidetracked. You know how that goes. Any way, need to go take care of my garden now. Later.


----------



## Keef

Seedfinders got all them old school varieties -- Lots of serious breeders been working a long time to breed better varieties -- I'm an Outlaw Grower !-- I'll take a breeders best work and combine it with the best of others !!-- U can never overlook what Giggy said about bag seed!-- Got to always be looking for a diamond in the dirt !!-- G-13--- Chem Dawg-- Elephant Bud--- Annihilation Bud --- God Bud-- Indica 50--- and others-- I know these stories -- some true some questionable !!-- A quest for the best in the age of computers and the internet -- I'll find it !!  Or breed it !!  I might be breeding it right now !!  Shantibaba and them boys did something funny to my Widow when they were developing it !! Don't know what but my question is -- did they reach it's full potential or did they run off to the cup to get paid after breaking 25% ??  Or is the peak yet to be reached !!  I won't use a mutagenic on the girl again but I think she more potential with the proper cross !!


----------



## Hackerman

Blackie54 said:


> What is couch lock?



Couch lock is a term used to describe the type of high you get (often from Indica). It means that you are so laid back, stoned, you can't get off the couch.


----------



## giggy

Blackie54 said:


> What is couch lock?



my bad, i thought you was asking as in a joke. what they said, when you can't even raise the remote to change the station on the tv.


----------



## Keef

Couch lock ?? That's why I like a good hybrid -- the best of both worlds !!   It really doesn't matter what U call it but my Widow will hurt U !!-- It ain't for smoking when U need to do something complicated like walk and talk !!  I have a little more tolerance now but she don't lie !!  I don't need a stronger weed to smoke but for extracts - e-cig liquid and stuff -- more THC in the same amount of space  is what I'm looking for !  Who knows I may need one of them store bought moonshine stills they call a hot water heater !!  Got to reuse that stuff it's too expensive to evap away !


----------



## giggy

i got a couple strains that i'm looking forward to trying, but i have seen some bad talk about one herming. dream reaper is the bad one i have heard stories on. then i got some grand daddy purp, jack the ripper, blue moonshine x buddas sister cross, purple pineberry, sour diesel, c99, blue dream, trainwreck, northern lights, and a bucket of bagseed old and new to play with. you know it is hard when you don't have anything growing, that is my retreat. i do got a baby sour diesel going just long enough to pinch the top yesterday. i think i want to try mainlining, just to see if i like it or not. as you can tell i caught the 420 on the way home then had to have a repeat, well and a drink to go along with it. peace


----------



## Keef

Not sure if I'm up late or up early !!--  Went to bed early and startled awake little while ago -- feels like I got a alka seltzer going off under my left cheek bone !!--  Sound like Ole Giggy got the makings for a breeding program -- between him and the Hippie must have 18-20 varieties represented ! -- Giggy I heard about that seed company with complaints about selling hermie seed !! That ain't right !  I was looking at some very high dollar seed but no just another scam !  Good thing too !-- I was prepared to spend $450 for a dozen seed  especially when the only other company selling the variety wanted $1,000 per seed !!--  I know quality ain't cheap but I also know there's a sucker born every minute !!  -- -- took a double dose of Cannacaps and filled my pipe -- I'll be O.K. soon ! Anyone tried my fried Cannacap recipe yet ?  Don't knock it until U try it !--


----------



## Keef

I think them caps is kicking in !!-- I might just live !  -- M.P. -- I want to thank U for Welcoming us Orphans into the fold !-- We are no longer Orphans !!-- We belong to the M.P. Family !!   Beach report Ya'll !!-- about 80 degrees with about a 15 mph breeze off the gulf !!  Surfs up tonight !!-- I can hear the waves coming in about every 5 seconds !!--  After Katrina we had a decision to make -- mud or sand -- already did mud !!  It is good to be Keef !!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Not sure if I'm up late or up early !!--  Went to bed early and startled awake little while ago -- feels like I got a alka seltzer going off under my left cheek bone !!--  Sound like Ole Giggy got the makings for a breeding program -- between him and the Hippie must have 18-20 varieties represented ! -- Giggy I heard about that seed company with complaints about selling hermie seed !! That ain't right !  I was looking at some very high dollar seed but no just another scam !  Good thing too !-- I was prepared to spend $450 for a dozen seed  especially when the only other company selling the variety wanted $1,000 per seed !!--  I know quality ain't cheap but I also know there's a sucker born every minute !!  -- -- took a double dose of Cannacaps and filled my pipe -- I'll be O.K. soon ! Anyone tried my fried Cannacap recipe yet ?  Don't knock it until U try it !--



no this was a new company and the bad part is i know them. the highest priced seeds i have looked at are the dr greenthumb, looks like they have some nice gear. i do plan some breeding but i got to get a better place to grow for something like that. right now i think i'm gonna go with one or two plants at a time. just keep my stuff for the wife and i. i have been looking into trying a off the grid grow room, thinking about building some wind turbines to start with then add the panels. as you stated you would have to go led, but you know you and i both have to have a a/c in the warm months.


----------



## giggy

morning everyone have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonlanders,
Wake and bake time this morning, late again, but better late then never they say. Anywho, repeat as necessary. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Damn ! Lost a post ! I'm a thumb typer and fumbled the phone !  Anyway -- let me try again !--  Morning again all !! Ya'll missed a very early wake and bake - I was entertaining the Hell out myself -- shoulda been there !-   Every area has it's own set of growing obstacles !-- growing world class weed in sand and poison water when U can fry an egg on the side walk be a real challenge !!   Get a Res. Temp down in the lower 70's ? Right !! Let me go do that real quick !  Grow outside ?-- Everything out there is Brown by July !!  Seems like it took forever but my Widow SOG rotation is beginning to work for me !-- I think I have finally reached weed independence !   I hope !!  Got work to do before prohibition ends !!


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Nice and cool around here thanks to that Canadian cold front. They're calling for a little rain today, so I think I'll hall my lazy arse out to the pot pen and toss a few handfuls of Shultz 10-54-10 and some foot soak on 'em and let the rain do the work.

Can't wait for harvest to be over. I miss my inside girls. They kept me on  a regular schedule. Wake up, take a whizz, scratch the scratchables, stagger downstairs, check the PPMs and PH, and wonder at the beauty that is called marijuana.

Still got plenty of weed in the pantry, so I don't think I'll go for a cash crop this winter. I've got some seeds that made it from India to England to Texas to Michigan via a cousin of mine (he's a swamp rat turned beach bum) that I'm going to make a first run with. Gonna pop all the seeds, keep the females and one or two males, and let 'em breed. I'll keep the seeds for future breeding and make bubble outta everything else.

The next run after that is going to be something exotic. The owner of the local compassion club is a cash cropper. He gets all kinds of exotic seeds but has no room to experiment with 'em, so I'll see what kind of deal he can come up with. I figure if he supplies the seeds, I'll supply the knowhow and room. I figure he'll be after a healthy mother or a butt load of clones, either of which I can live with. I'll wind up with breeding stock, a new momma, and some pollen to keep on ice. Sounds like a win-win for both of us.

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Keef. Takes more than a smashed head to kill a swamp rat!


----------



## Keef

Hippie got a plan !!  Be interested in how that Winter crop works for U !   Didn't plan it this way but with my Aero boxes I can  make a lot of crosses every month if needed !  I would prefer to just run production cycles !  No worry about males or Hermies !!   I've reconfigured my boxes from 17 spots to 34 spots --  take clones and at about one month -- they go to bloom ! All 100% female !!  4 pristeen Queen lines out of 50 seed !!  Need only 2 but which child goes !!  Truely, I only have 4 plants !!   Never had room to keep a mother so I clone clones -- color coded foam collars indentify each line !-- I need to find a way to post pics of what I do it would be easier to understand !  Only thing is I work off a smart phone that is on it's last legs !-- Let me think about this awhile there is always another way !!  Yoop -- got your hunt planned out yet ??


----------



## Keef

Hippie U missed a spot on the route those seed took ! From a restricted villiage in the Indus Valley to England to Oklahoma to Texas to Michigan !!  Now the Jamaican Ice might need to go outside !! They from a family farm up in the Blue Mountains ! Private stock !!


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts!

Forgot about the Jamaician seeds, Cuz! Those get moved to the head of the line!

Cold and rainy here today. Don't think it's supposed to get above the mid sixties!


----------



## Keef

Mornin' -- Ya'll know what time it is !! -- Nice evening yesterday!-- It was the time of a historical rematch !-- Last time I took the Widow over to the dunes she really mistreated me !-- sat up there and fired up a joint to see what I was growing !-- When I finished smoking and stood up  she threw my happy *** right down -- Two and a half cartwheels with a face plant landing!--  didn't feel a thing !-- Last evening we went back up them dunes !!-- I am proud to announce that I came down the dunes with grace and dignity !!-- Sat up there watching the Po-Po giving tickets to out of town beach visitors !-- That ain't right!!-- Somebody needs to do something !!  Who would have the cahones to fix this ?? As Runs With Scissors says -- S.D.S.!! Somebody Do Something !!


----------



## giggy

morning folks. when i was in the navy i got to go to montego bay jamaica. set on the rocks checking out the waves as that was all i could do, haven't been stoned like that in years.


----------



## yooper420

keef, hippie, giggy,
Good morning guys and good morning to all the old farts of Curmudgeonland. Got beat to the wake bake session this morning. That`s OK, must call for a second session, so wake and bake again. What better to do on a rainy, cool morning. Time to go take care of my garden. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

I'm down with a second wake and bake !!-- it's gonna be hot again today -- big surprise !!  Think I'll just hang out and stay lit up today just because I can !-- Water Farmers-- I just finished a run in bloom without changing the nute solution -- am I gonna go to hell for that ??--- ppms reached 1100 -- I saw no change in production or health of the plants !!  I did drain off 2 out of 10 gals. and top off solution at the halfway point !  Seems like each cycle the production and quality of my Widow improves like the plant is adapting to my grow conditions !!  5 mils of aquasheild and 10 mils of botonicares pro bloom or grow per gal.  Bring my source water pH. To about 5.8-- works for me !!  Now back to the quest for the green grail !!


----------



## Keef

Jamiaca - Hippie U remember me telling of my honeymoon there ??  Before we made it to our room I had a bag of ganga !-- R.W.S. said what just happened ? up on the north shore at Rick's Cafe I got double teamed !-- I was watching the cliff divers when that over proof rum and ganga pushed me off the cliff !! Fell for about an hour !!-- I seen the pictures !! It wasn't pretty ! Lost a perfectly good buzz !!


----------



## Hippie420

At least you didn't hit the rocks!

53 cold assed degrees here. Hope you're sweatin'.........


----------



## Hippie420

My cousin Keef sent me these pics to share with the Old Farts. I'll post 'em, and he can do the 'splaining. 

View attachment IMAG0475.jpg


View attachment IMAG0476.jpg


View attachment IMAG0477.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's the Bat Cave !!-- top pic with open box shows how they work !  Probably fill it up this week !  That submersible pump with a PVC spray manifold -- the red micro sprayers spray the roots -- On 15 min. Off 30 min. That is a bubbler stone sitting beside the pump -- pump has removable filter which prevents plugging the sprayer !-- if U look close at the grow box U will see that about half are revegging -- Before anyone starts counting -- I did the math !!-- 6 boxes -34 spots per box -- carry the 2 -- I got 4 plants !  --  bloom 1 were only moved over on the first -- bloom .2 is a month ahead of that !!  -- and that's how my SOG rotation works !   Thanks for the assist Hippie !-- U da man !!


----------



## Hippie420

Tain't nothin' but a thing, Cuz!


----------



## yooper420

Teamwork.......see you can teach an old fart or two a new trick. Good job guys.


----------



## Keef

Just heard from The Gloman !-- He showed me things and stuff !-- Said he'll be around soon !!   He has my first child ! I used his Big Betty pollen on one of my sativa heavy Widows and Now he has Big White Betty !!  Make me proud !! I been holding out and feel guilty !!-- My Widow is about to give birth again !!-- I got HIGH hopes !!-- Be expecting a sack of Franken Widow seed to mature real soon !! Makes me scared just thinking about it !!-- The Daddy ?? Let's let the weed speak for itself !!-- Weed don't know how to lie !!


----------



## giggy

morning folks, happy fry-day. have a great day and start the weekend right WAKE AND BAKE.


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonlanders,
giggy started us off right on this Frieday morning, with coffee and a session of wake and bake. On with the day.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, I'm there, but with a bowl of bubble and a glass of Coke.

Giggy, every day is a weekend when you're retired!

Keef, glad to hear the Glomeister might be making his way here. Now all we need to do is to kidnap Beemer Bill and Jaga.

Yooper, you still go on the "other" site. If you get a chance, ask Bill if he'd mind if I shared the recipe for "Beemer Bill's Botanical Balm" with the kind folks on this site. I swear by the stuff, and so does the folks that have tried my attempt at making it.

Cold, damp, and dreary here again today. Good day to stay high and watch the boob tube.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. This is my favorite few weeks of the grow. Opened the window last night and got that sweet smell of flowering girls. What a way to fall asleep. And to wake up to. the buds are starting to harden up . I think they are about half way home.the cool nights have not slowed them down a bit.


last year I was picking them darn caterpillars off the buds. This year not a one. We had a bad tick infestation here this spring, so I bought a bag of flea,tick,and grub killer and spread it on all my grass. I saw all kinds of moths flopping around . Dying . Hardly any moths flying around. At least ones that were not dying. And all the moles are gone.I had one poke his head out in the greenhouse while I watched him. I stuffed a poison worm down the hole. Apparently just  a few moles can make a bunch of trails.


----------



## Keef

Mornin' All !-- is it Fryday already ??  I don't know how to contact Bill like to see Ole McLoadie come around too !!  Sorry I had to show U guys my grow a few weeks after harvest and while I'm in the middle of expanding -- got 2 more boxes to drill and change from 17 to 34 spots!  Just wanted to show the family how I do what I do !!  Gonna be researching some Aussie seed sources today !-- Dem people smoke a lot of week !!- they kinda like us !  I'm trying to be nice and not go off on my rant about Autos and Feminized plants being abominations and should be wiped off the face of the earth !  I have learned since that some like these plants and who am I to judge ! Just Not on My Pharm !!!-- more coffee and and a joint ??


----------



## Keef

Forgot something !-- I might need some help with sorting out this new breeding -- I'll have to dig thru the plants and dig out the females and find what I expect !-- About 30% should be freakish !!  All will be top notch weed but I'm after the I know will be there !!


----------



## Hippie420

Can't slam autos until I've tried 'em. If I do another outdoor grow next year, it'll probably be with autos, just incase we get an early cold snap like this year. Think I'll buy the regular non-feminized seeds and let 'em breed so I've got seed stock for the next time. I like to turn most of my crop into bubble hash anyways.

Looks like the temps are going back up where they should be by the middle of next week, I hope.


----------



## Keef

The way I grow I can only use photos !!  Once I isolate me a true 100% Queen -- I will be cloning the Hell out of her for who knows how long !! Can't do that with Autos !! Feminized is just another word for Latent Hermophidite !!-- soon or later IT will pop some male flowers maybe only a few but that is too many for me !!  Breeding some Rodilias or what ever they call that useless **** to a variety like the Widow to Produce an Auto Widow -- that's like breeding an inbred plow horse to a Derby Winner and calling the offspring a race horse !! Who would do such a thing !!  Unless U were a seed supplier attempting to assure that farmers have to buy new seed every year !   Personally -- When I find my Derby Winner -- I'm gonna ride that horse for years !! Chances are I got that Winner developing into seed right now !!


----------



## Keef

Sorry to be long winded today but I wanted to tell U guys that U really need to try my oil !! I use -- Cold pressed unrefined Coconut oil !!-- The health benefits added to weeds anti- carcinogenic properties might just make U live forever !!-- Like it or not , another 10-15 years they find the cure to aging !!!-- I look forward to telling people what it was like to be old !!  Spending 20 years nose to nose with brilliant surgeons -- U can't help but learn a thing or two !!  This will happen !! Would anyone here turn down the cure !!


----------



## Hippie420

Ten to fifteen years? Dig me up and tell me about it.


----------



## Keef

Foiled again !-- ran out of "cups" the little plastic baskets and "collars" the foam that stabilizes the plant !  Hippie U remember when I was having a problem with my boxes springing a leak sometimes ??  Finally took my time and solved that problem -- little bead of caulk on the inside lip of the box -- let it cure and problem solved !  Had my jewellers loop out inspecting my little pregnant girl -- she making seed !! Gets me all worked up thinking about it !!--  I just need that one Queen Mother that does what is expected !  Ever seen Black weed that looks like it is covered in A light layer of snow ??


----------



## thegloman

Howdy All!
Dang!  I may be old,,,,but I'm SLOW TOO!  
What's goin on?

Thanks again brother for the invite.  I just don't recognize anybody over there anymore   hehe  guess cuz you're ALL here!  
Me TOO!  

SO! can one of you old farts explain to this old fart HTF to post pics?
I got a few I'd like to show


----------



## yooper420

glo,
You made it to the other side. Great to see you here. Only loaded pictures one time and don`t know how I did it. Do remember, had to do it one at a time. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, Glo! Good to hear from ya again. Did you remember to turn out the lights when you left? It's actually easier to post pics here than it was at the "other" site. Mods are a lot nicer, too.

At the bottom of the "quick reply" box, bottom left side, you'll see a "Manage Attachments" spot to click. Click it and the browse menu comes up. Just click on one and go to your stored pics in your computer to attach 'em. When you get 'em all attached, just hit upload. Easy!


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake time on this fine Sativaday morning. Coffee and a bowl and the weedend is off to a great start.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning  coffee in hand   welcome aboard Gloman.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo, ya old fart, tag, you`re it bro.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, had a bowl on the way to work this morning, got coffee in hand. got to watching youtube and got lost in some old songs. peace


----------



## giggy

thegloman said:


> Howdy All!
> Dang!  I may be old,,,,but I'm SLOW TOO!
> What's goin on?
> 
> Thanks again brother for the invite.  I just don't recognize anybody over there anymore   hehe  guess cuz you're ALL here!
> Me TOO!
> 
> SO! can one of you old farts explain to this old fart HTF to post pics?
> I got a few I'd like to show



welcome to the site.:48:


----------



## thegloman

Good Sativa Saturday old farts!
Got some plumbing repairs today, but I'll try to get back this after noon

here's a few shots of this years girls.  LOTS more to come.  Started out with 6 varieties this year.  This is a dark shot of the WW & Purple Haze colitas 

View attachment 0 (10).jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


----------



## Keef

Mornin' all !-- it's stormy and I was dragging !-- then a little birdy told me Green Santa was seen in the area -- HE WAS HERE !! Doing another Wake and Bake with this tasty Stacked Kush !!  It is good to be Keef !!-


----------



## Keef

"G" I told them U showed me things and stuff but U didn't show me all these pics !--  Yo Giggy I do the same thing with old music !-- Had Z.Z. Tops -- " My Heads in Mississippi ".  Feels like X-mas around here !! Later !


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! 48 lovely degrees here this morning. I'd love to shove that global warming crap right up Al Gore's kiester! Fired up the boiler this morning. To hell with this cold crap! Supposed to get down to 34 tonight/tomorrow morning, so I'm lookin' for some tarps to cover the outside girls up with just incase they fudged a couple 'o degrees.

Nice looking gals there, Glo. You guys must not get the fly-overs like we do up here. I see you've got 'em tucked in by some pines. Is that for stealth or is that just were you can plant 'em?

Got to cop an early buzz. The neighbor (great dude) turns 80 today, and I've been invited down for a little party. Wish he was a stoner; I'd bring him a nice little treat. He's not, so I bought him a pocket sized Buck knife. Any man, no matter what the age, should have a good quality pocket knife!

Got pulled over by a State Trooper once. He checked me out and said, "You're carrying a gun AND a knife?"

I said, "You ever try to split a sandwich at work or clean out your fingernails with a 9mm?"


----------



## giggy

keef i started out with this.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1PLT0GljPA[/ame]

and as my buzz turned i was watching some stupid videos like this.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Giggy I couldn't get the vids to run -- in this weather I'm lucky to have any service -- Now, what was I doing ?? Am I the only one that happens to ?-- Oh Yeah !!-- I got lit up like a Christmas tree and got lost in the jungle room !!-  had to play musical chairs with the girls to free up a box-- that's what I love about my aero boxes -- any question about root growth U just pull the basket out and look !  Somebody not getting enough like move it !!-- Question !!-- trying to get my Widow to finish in 60 days or less !!--got some A.K. seed do I cross a male widow on a female A.K. or a male A.K. on a female widow ??


----------



## Keef

I wanted to tell U guys about when I was scouting for a new home for the Old Farts Club-- there's a site I won't say their name but it was "Plantery" or something like that !-- Anyway , I introduced myself just like I did here and told them very briefly about looking for a new home -- I was instantly BANNED for 999999999999999999999 days-- ain't that a hoot !!-- Sure didn't want to trade one set of Nazis for another !--


----------



## Hippie420

You suppose Cannafart might have had something to do with it?

I miss a few of the folks over there, but it's getting less and less as they're all heading over here! MUCH nicer home. It's nice being around mods and admins that can take a joke and not get badge heavy. A sweeter bunch you'll not find!

I will say one thing for the mods; If you come on here trolling for trouble, you'll get a warning and ample time to adjust your attitude. If you don't, bye bye. It's the way it should be everywhere.


----------



## Keef

Don't know what triggered them to do that !   About the Old Farts Club -- it might have began with a group of Orphans but if U an Old Fart that grows weed -- U are already an Old Fart U just haven''t found home yet !!  When U do we'll be here waiting to welcome U !!--  like Hippie said M.P. has been like a dream come true !-- sometimes we do get lit and say things maybe we shouldn't but we're Old and stoned most of the time -- for one I'm glad the mods got that covered cause I can get stupid sometimes !!  We gonna blow this place up !!-- At one time we had a large following of people who watched from the shadows but wouldn't post out of fear of exposure !!  We are all old warriors from a war we never expected to end !!  One day I too will be able to enjoy grow and smoke without fear of the handcuffs and the greybar hotel !!-- I want people to know and remember -- even under that threat I was still in the trenches growing the best I can !!  The war is over -- We won -- U lost !!- Leave us alone!!-


----------



## Keef

Sorry -- Ya'll know know how I be !-- I have a suggestion !!-- I think we should make the mods honorary old Farts no matter what their age and insist they participate in the conversation --  That way we could get to know them !-- Then perhaps when someone makes a joke -- asking if anyone wants to split a $10,000 pack of seed -- they won't get BANNED for life for trying to " hook-up"  with other members !!--


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> Sorry -- Ya'll know know how I be !-- I have a suggestion !!-- I think we should make the mods honorary old Farts no matter what their age and insist they participate in the conversation -- That way we could get to know them !-- Then perhaps when someone makes a joke -- asking if anyone wants to split a $10,000 pack of seed -- they won't get BANNED for life for trying to " hook-up" with other members !!--



keef,
 Second that suggestion. Honorary Old Farts they are !!!!!  $10,000 pack of seeds.....I`ll take a dozen. Yeah, right, like that`s ever gonna happen.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE everyone, i know your not sleeping, cause we forgot how to sleep. bowl packed and take a hit - check. coffee on to brew - check. wake everybody up - well as yall show up. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all.  you have to remember what us old farts think is funny ,my not be so funny to some. We have a warped sense of humor sometimes. We have for the most part learned not to be rude. But sometimes we stumble telling jokes.:vap_bong__emoticon::


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders,
Guess I`m late to wake and bake this morning, but better late then never. Slept in, I guess you call it. Went to bed at 5:15, wide awake at 8:15. Weather been rainy, cool, and not outdoor working weather. Wanna transplant more trees. Try to do some every year. Over 100 transplanted and living for at least 2 years now. Been here 10 1/2 years, some of my first ones (12"-18") are now 7'-8' tall. Mostly spruces, pines and a few oaks. Peace.


----------



## MR1

Yooper, do you have any experience with cedar trees? I want to take some cuts from my cedar trees out front and transplant them in the back yard next year.


----------



## Keef

Whasup!!-- what we smoking dis mornin'??  If it wasn't raining I'd go climb the dunes -- get lit up and see if I can get down without getting hurt !!--  Ain't feeling no pain today !!  Had a couple Cannacaps and fired up  L.A. Silver !!-- it's nice !!  Think the Caps just kicked in too !!-- Hey I got a question about that old place that's had me wondering for awhile !-- when I was EXCUSED I slipped in the back to watch from the shadows -- who went into that mods profile and changed his favorite variety to DITCHWEED ?? That was FUNNY !!- Ya'lls a wild bunch !!-- Was it U BOZZO who posted -- F.T.R.C. ? I fell out when I saw that !!


----------



## Hippie420

Holy crap! There's a great, glowing ball in the sky! It hurts my eyes to look at it! Is it an alien invasion?


----------



## bozzo420

I got 18000 lady bugs the first of Aug. and I was going to finish them off today. But there was to many left. So I dumped lots , and will let the  rest go tomorrow. I have released a hand full every day.  

this is the unknown purple.  any Ideas on the strain?  deep purple deep into the bud and cures up a light burgundy .

these 4 were put out the first day of Aug.  I can't believe how they stretched. 

notice the one in center. It's Critical Kush  ,someone has a thread questioning weather it is a indica . Sure looks  like sativa leaves to me.  but some good smoke none the less. 

View attachment DSC02917.JPG


View attachment DSC02923.JPG


View attachment DSC02925.JPG


----------



## yooper420

MR1 said:


> Yooper, do you have any experience with cedar trees? I want to take some cuts from my cedar trees out front and transplant them in the back yard next year.




I transplant whole small trees. Have to fence `em off to keep the deer from munchin` on `em though. Put 15 - 18 cedars close to my feeder, the deer ate `em for desert. Only 3 left with fences around `em.


----------



## MR1

Thanks Yooper, yes I will have to watch out for deer, they ate all the tops off my tomatoes this year. I am going to try and clone my cedars out front, i have no small ones to transplant.


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, those sure do look like sativa leaves to me, too!


----------



## Keef

I wonder if cedar or spruce would root in an aerocloner !! Everything else seems to have not problem -- Herbs and stuff -  no problem !!-- I've never cloned anything with a woody stem !!-- Bet it would work !!  Mane Ole Keef gonna have a decent harvest this month -- nugs are firming up and smell is like god's perfume !  Maybe one day one of U guys will give aeropoonics a shot !!-- If anyone ever wants to give it a try -- I'll teach U everything I know and I OWN AERO UNDER LEDs !!   Never over water -- never under water -- never have any bugs -- never over fertilize -- never under fertilize -- no exposed water !  No real maintenance once it's up and running !!-- it doesn't have to be a SOG  aero makes a great Mother keeper !  $10 box - $20 pump-- cheap aquarium pump and 2 cheap timers !  My first box was a 24 spot cloned -- after seeing how it worked I began to build my big boxes -- My clones spend a month rooting in Grow then 2 months in Bloom !  Boo-Ya !! Takes almost a year to get a SOG rotation going from seed but worth every minute !


----------



## Keef

Widow gonna have company -- got some A.K. 49 seed germinating -- dispute the praise I give aero--I still have to start seed in dirt !! When they unfold their 6-8 set of leaves I cut the top off and stick it in the cloner then wash the roots off and put the bottom half in the cloner too!! -- I own it then !!  From seed -- I'll take one of the clones when it is 6-8 inches tall and move it to bloom and sex the plant !!   If it is a girl -- I'll start cloning the Hell out of the clones still in Grow !! Anyone got a better idea on how I can germ seed in my cloner ??


----------



## Hippie420

I start seeds in vermiculate. Much easier to wash off than dirt is when it comes time to stick 'em in hydro.


----------



## Keef

Time to Wake and Bake U bunch of Old Farts !!-- Ya'll know that morning buzz is the best buzz of the day get up get some coffee !!  Vermiculite !!- So obvious , I missed it .-- Giggy , I bet U be up headed to work soon , Sorry Dude !!-- Get nice and Baked and maybe it won't be so bad !!  Second time I had to go thru the Army's basic training -- I showed up with several exacto knives-- the ones that look kinda like a thick ball point pen -- there were no blades in them -- the inside was packed with weed -- I could take both caps off light it up and take a hit or two then put the caps back on and put it back in my pocket !!  U can pack a lot of weed in those things !! Time to relight my pipe !!


----------



## giggy

keef, yes at work, but that is the life before you retire. i didn't wake and bake this morning. they changed one of my meds and i'm still trying to get adjusted. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy I know that's right !-  had to get up at O- Dark Thirty to be ready to cut meat at 7 am!!   Now I'm preparing for the end of prohibition and my second career !!  Gonna put up weed - Hash, Cannacaps , Green Dragon and lots of e-cig liquid !-- I don't know much but the new Green World Order is gonna want lots of weed !!-- plan on putting up as much inventory as possible before then !!  What med is giving U trouble !!--  Doc had me on 180 mg of morphine a day for 7 years- it was killing me !-- One day I no more !!-- Hello Withdrawals !!  That's a place I hope others never have to see !!-- Cannacaps and a toke or 2 and I manage !!


----------



## bozzo420

I have neuropathy and the  2 pain meds listed are morphine and cannabis. So I go to my doctor and he tries to put me on an old seizure drug that they do not use for seizures any more. So they are trying to repurpose  it for neuropathy. So I asked about cannabis and he looked shocked and said "oh no". I told him to keep his seizure dope.  I'm sure one of those drug reps were pushing the seizure drug that week.  all I need is another pill I have to take for the rest of my life. Probably have seizures if you stop taking it. 

 around here the pot industry is the only one hiring.


----------



## yooper420

OK, OK, I`m late to wake and bake again. Only excuse I got, and I`m stickin` to it, is I went to bed at 4:30 and up at 8:30, wide awake. Where`s Waldo ? I mean my coffee and my vape. There that`s better. Good morning world.


----------



## yooper420

hippie,
Waiting to hear back from beemer about your question. Gonna try and get him to come to the other side. Time will tell.


----------



## thegloman

Don't forget ME!  I'm baking to the sweet smell of Purple Haze this morning.
 It's raining again, so I sit on my back porch & evaluate the meaning of.........What was I saying?
 Oh well, anyway   I LOVE harvest season


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Good news! The alien invasion is over! The great glowing ball in the sky is gone. Back to the damp, dark, and dreary days I'm used to.

With it getting down into the high thirties the last few nights, I've been avoiding the pot pen. I didn't want to see my dead ladies. Just had to take a peek after feeding the critters this morning. Wow! They've got buds! Big buds! Not as big as when they're grown inside with added CO2 and climate controlled, but it isn't going to be a wasted endeavor.

I'd read somewhere that weed dies after a few below 50 degree excursions. I've got living, thriving proof that Skunk#1, Green Giant, and Black Lights are the exception. These gals have made it through a week of below forty nights.
Maybe Buddha watches over his less intelligent followers.


----------



## Keef

M.J. is good medicine !!  I smoked for decades but only started making my own Cannacaps in the last 6-8 months -- what a difference !-- even when my face swells up and I become the Cyclops -- it doesn't last as long or get as severe as it once did !  Another thing about weed is -- Stress kills but it is very hard to be stretched to the breaking point if U lit up most of the time !  I don't need blood pressure meds anymore !  -- Giggy we need to hook U up with Beemer Bill's balm - it'll fix that nueropathy !! He'll be over soon -- He even has a suppository recipe !!-- What flavor were they Hippie ??  I'm still thinking about a salve or rub with RSO and DMSO for absorbsion but it will have to be cleaner than I can do right now because DMSO will cause everything in the RSO to be absorbed by the body !-- CBD's is good pain med !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> He even has a suppository recipe !!-- What flavor were they Hippie ??


 
 I don't know. My bunghole hasn't got taste buds! I can tell ya that they put the kibosh on lower back pain pretty quickly.
 I made some for a friend with IBS. I never give someone something that I haven't tried out first. She was too scared to put 'em where they were supposed to go, so I made her some canna caps. She takes one a day and her constant bleeding stops! I thought it was just a fluke or coincidence. She stopped taking the caps for a couple of days and the bleeding started again. She started taking 'em again, and the bleeding stopped. It convinced me and her both that the stuff works!


----------



## Keef

Hey guys we need to organize another raid and go get some more of our people !-- anyone know how to contact Harley ?? I was liking them new guys too -- Colorado Kid, that guy from Hawaii , don't remember his name -- we gotta get Bill and McLoadie -- we gonna bring U.T.H. ? Just kidding !- I like to jack with his mind -- very smart farmer !--  Any ideas ??


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, how are you guys? 

Canna oil works. I make rick simpson oil and it really does work... Awesomeness abounds.


----------



## Hippie420

Colorado Kid is a mod. He's also full of crap. The dude claims that maple leaves don't make good compost for fertilizing weed. **! When it comes harvest time, I'll post some pics of what the power of maple leaf compost can do!

UTH? They bought him off by giving him his own little thread called The Mountain. He took the pat on the back while they were kicking the rest of us in the teeth. He did have some decent info, but a boot licker none the less.

Who was that other guy that's from the mitten? He was pretty cool, and I imagine he got the boot, too. I hear the place is about as dull as a Baptist picnic now a days. Bet their sponsors have noticed the difference, too.


----------



## Keef

Good Morning Rosebud !! - glad U could join us -- Yo "G" U gonna let Jaga know where we at ??   Sorry Miss Rosebud we gonna be bad and go get the rest of our people !-- I'd like to ask the family what they thought about starting a thread like they pulled on us over there !-- Listen to my reasoning before U start booing !-- The O.F.C. is in the coffee table section U have to be looking for it to find it !-- I like that and think it's where it should be !- a growing advice thread sponsored by the O.F.C. would be on the first page of the M.P. catalogue directing seniors who are not computer experts to the O.F.C. - like a sign post !-- I can't answer all grow questions myself . Aero under LEDs I got but I don't know about bugs and dirt and stuff -- it has to be a group project -- what say Ye ?


----------



## Hippie420

WoW! You can't say bee sss?


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC, how are you guys?
> 
> Canna oil works. I make rick simpson oil and it really does work... Awesomeness abounds.



good morning Rose. yes RSO does work . I had this respiratory virus that they are saying that just kids get.  Adults are getting it to. Nothing made me feel better .Then I remembered the RSO I made . Took a small drop and it was the first time I felt ok for a week. 
 I bought the remake of the 70's  ISOII machine.  makes RSO without the dangers of boiling the alcohol off on a stove.
 A friend had a 80 year old friend that got burned bad trying to make it. She was a cancer patient who gave up on the chemo that was killing her. 
 extracts are still illegal here ,so I'm waiting for that to change before I start running any more.   I ran 2 batches for my friend that has lung cancer.


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Been in contact with beemer, invited him  to come check out the new homestead. Invited loadie a week ago, don`t know how much of the pm went threw. 
hippie,
beemer said have at it.


----------



## Rosebud

Bozzo, you use iso to make RSO? I used everclear but my husband has an opinion..lol he thinks we should use iso. Iso scares me. Can you tell me how you did it. We do our outside on the patio with fans blowing it away while "cooking" We are very careful..YIkes.


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Bozzo, you use iso to make RSO? I used everclear but my husband has an opinion..lol he thinks we should use iso. Iso scares me. Can you tell me how you did it. We do our outside on the patio with fans blowing it away while "cooking" We are very careful..YIkes.



no the ISO-2 is a 1970's  machine . I used one back then. Its a cross of a coffee pot and a still.  The old ones were selling on EBAY for 800 to 1500 dollars. Then last year someone made a remake of them. New for 500 dollars.   the new one is called a "FLOWER POWER TOWER". They are out of Florida. I use ever clear also  the 190 proof stuff. it's got a bowl that you put pot in and a couple of cups of ever clear. Put top on the let it run for a day or more.   Take the pot out and replace with a glass  ,and the ever clear condenses into the glass .  they sell on ebay. pricy at 500 , but I have always purchased the tools I need . then you have it for ever. the heating element is a light bulb. in the 70's I used rubbing alcohol...but I'm a little smarter now.


----------



## Beemer

Good day weed to all. I see some names I have seen before so this land be the one for me. Beemer here. Old fart at 66 and I live in one of the legal states. :dancing: Love growing in dirt.


----------



## thegloman

Hey folks, while we're on the subject of oil & such,  I was wanting some input on a different twist on butter.

 Has anyone ever put the weed in a cheese cloth sack & kept it below the water surface & put in the butter so the weed never actually touches the butter?

 Won't the hot water boil the oils out of the weed & then the oil bond with the butter & not have to squeeze out the weed?

 Don't know about y'all, but I lose a lot only having one hand to squeeze with I can't really get it all out.

 Seems like it would just be cleaner too, if it works.


----------



## thegloman

What up Bill!
 Good to see ya here.  I just made it over myself not long ago.

 I'm having a bad problem here from bud rot.  It's been raining all the time for the last month or so & I was wondering if there are any tricks to help?

 Normally there isn't any problem from too much rain.

 Also, I was wondering if you got any of the PGG in flower yet?  
 Mine are about 11' tall, but no sign of flowers yet


----------



## bozzo420

Mr. B.  I thought I pushed the wrong button. lol  how's that retirement treating you?   I found out a couple of days ago that them hoops come in handy when its tie up time.  no sticks needed.


----------



## Beemer

thegloman said:


> What up Bill!
> Good to see ya here.  I just made it over myself not long ago.
> 
> I'm having a bad problem here from bud rot.  It's been raining all the time for the last month or so & I was wondering if there are any tricks to help?
> 
> Normally there isn't any problem from too much rain.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if you got any of the PGG in flower yet?
> Mine are about 11' tall, but no sign of flowers yet



Good afternoon Gman. *BUD ROT* I hate that crap. I had a little earlier with the autos I was growing but only around 10 grams out of 300. But fall is coming and our humidity is already up there. You can spray with some organic methods or spray Serenade or Actinovate which are bacteria to munch on the mold. Make sure the plant is opened up so the air flow is good. If I had a really still evening I would fire up the sulfur burner for a few hours. 

The PGG is a crazy plant. No buds but there are pistils in the colas. The colas on mine are growing very fine leaves and I mean a lot of them and there are pistils in there. I have one in the greenhouse and it's about 6 foot tall and 10' across but it's even weirder. The ones outside range in the 10 to 13'. 

Happy Days


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> Mr. B.  I thought I pushed the wrong button. lol  how's that retirement treating you?   I found out a couple of days ago that them hoops come in handy when its tie up time.  no sticks needed.



Hey boozo and a happy munchday you youngin.  the hoops do come in handy. All my tomato's are tied to them. But I still use stakes for the one PGG I have in the greenhouse. Not a pretty girl but 

View attachment 0914141631.jpg


----------



## yooper420

beemer made it, 
gloman made it over yesterday,
Welcome guys, think you`ll like it here. I`ve found it to my liking (gee, imagine that) The mods even talk to us like we`re real people. Great, green, growin` days ahead. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

beemer,
That thing looks carnivorous to me, be careful ol` buddy.


----------



## Beemer

yooper420 said:


> beemer,
> That thing looks carnivorous to me, be careful ol` buddy.



I'm not sure it looks carnivorous but it does look all haggered. Oh well time to :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer said:


> Good day weed to all. I see some names I have seen before so this land be the one for me. Beemer here. Old fart at 66 and I live in one of the legal states. :dancing: Love growing in dirt.




 BILL! Good to see you again, old friend! Hope every thing is going great for you. Missed you and a few others. Your salve has kept me outta extreme pain for as long as I've been making it.


----------



## Keef

Yo Bill long time no see !-  Welcome - we been missing U !--  seen them picks !!-- Looking good !-- U remember I never post any pics over there !!-- Hippie helped me post some pics of what I do a few pages back !  U and that sulfur !!-- Hey if it works it works !!-- Got to get me one of them ISO machines -- The guys at the liquor store think I'm a closet drunk !-- 30 mph wind and a hot plate out side with a cheese cloth over the top !!-- When it has reduced to about half -- to make e-cig juice I add the concentrate to the Veg. Glycerin and refuce it the rest of the way stirring regularly -- takes several reductions to get enough THC into the glycerin -- think about how many tokes in a cc. Of e-cig liquid ? Takes a lot !!--  Green Dragon - I reduce it down to a dose is about a cc. -- U have to test your stuff your self and adjust the dosage ! Had my hash bags out the other day -- it won't be long before I put them to work ! Got to go take a box of clones !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy I know that's right !-  had to get up at O- Dark Thirty to be ready to cut meat at 7 am!!   Now I'm preparing for the end of prohibition and my second career !!  Gonna put up weed - Hash, Cannacaps , Green Dragon and lots of e-cig liquid !-- I don't know much but the new Green World Order is gonna want lots of weed !!-- plan on putting up as much inventory as possible before then !!  What med is giving U trouble !!--  Doc had me on 180 mg of morphine a day for 7 years- it was killing me !-- One day I no more !!-- Hello Withdrawals !!  That's a place I hope others never have to see !!-- Cannacaps and a toke or 2 and I manage !!



i have been rough on myself over the years, they have me on blood pressure, stomach meds as well as pain and muscle relaxers. i take a few pain meds but hardly ever take the muscle relaxers. the one that is messing with me is my thyroid meds, they had me on .150 for the last 5 or 6 years took me to .137 three months ago. that wasn't good enough so they dropped me to .100 now i can't get motivated to save my life. said they have been overdosing me for the last 5 or 6 years. i asked if i was overdosed then shouldn't i be on the smaller side, they said no. just like taking to much arsenic, it doesn't kill you, but a small amount will. now maybe i can get some of this weight off of me, i would love to be about 200 again.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Bozzo, you use iso to make RSO? I used everclear but my husband has an opinion..lol he thinks we should use iso. Iso scares me. Can you tell me how you did it. We do our outside on the patio with fans blowing it away while "cooking" We are very careful..YIkes.



cooking? i air evap, and i'll set my second run in the sun till it turns red. it smooths it out a little and seems to make for a cleaner buzz. i also use 90% rubbing alcohol to make mine.


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> BILL! Good to see you again, old friend! Hope every thing is going great for you. Missed you and a few others. Your salve has kept me outta extreme pain for as long as I've been making it.



Going pretty darned good for me. Retired and starting to enjoy myself. To many things to do so haven't done any major travel. Sure good to hear that the salve is working like it should. Pain sucks. I've been taking epsom salt baths to raise my magnesium level in the muscles.  To early to tell but it seems to be working. Happy Day Hippie:vap_smiley:


----------



## Beemer

Keef said:


> Yo Bill long time no see !-  Welcome - we been missing U !--  seen them picks !!-- Looking good !-- U remember I never post any pics over there !!-- Hippie helped me post some pics of what I do a few pages back !  U and that sulfur !!-- Hey if it works it works !!-- Got to get me one of them ISO machines -- The guys at the liquor store think I'm a closet drunk !-- 30 mph wind and a hot plate out side with a cheese cloth over the top !!-- When it has reduced to about half -- to make e-cig juice I add the concentrate to the Veg. Glycerin and refuce it the rest of the way stirring regularly -- takes several reductions to get enough THC into the glycerin -- think about how many tokes in a cc. Of e-cig liquid ? Takes a lot !!--  Green Dragon - I reduce it down to a dose is about a cc. -- U have to test your stuff your self and adjust the dosage ! Had my hash bags out the other day -- it won't be long before I put them to work ! Got to go take a box of clones !



Keef go to see you. Looks like you have been busy and It's nice you figured out the E cig thing. I haven't had much mold in the greenhouse but I did have a little bud rot. Grrrrrr sulfur works but not when you have buds. It would make them taste like ssshhhhhhheeeeeeeet

Happy Munchday


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> no the ISO-2 is a 1970's  machine . I used one back then. Its a cross of a coffee pot and a still.  The old ones were selling on EBAY for 800 to 1500 dollars. Then last year someone made a remake of them. New for 500 dollars.   the new one is called a "FLOWER POWER TOWER". They are out of Florida. I use ever clear also  the 190 proof stuff. it's got a bowl that you put pot in and a couple of cups of ever clear. Put top on the let it run for a day or more.   Take the pot out and replace with a glass  ,and the ever clear condenses into the glass .  they sell on ebay. pricy at 500 , but I have always purchased the tools I need . then you have it for ever. the heating element is a light bulb. in the 70's I used rubbing alcohol...but I'm a little smarter now.



i had to look this thing up, never heard of them before. be nice to have around.  i use rubbing alcohol and air evap. for a week or two, then i scrape it up let it cure some more. i have made some pretty mean stuff that way. been wanting to go with the everclear route and make a tincture. does the everclear iso dry like the 90% rubbing alcohol iso?


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Good day weed to all. I see some names I have seen before so this land be the one for me. Beemer here. Old fart at 66 and I live in one of the legal states. :dancing: Love growing in dirt.



welcome to marijuana passion.:48:


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Hey boozo and a happy munchday you youngin.  the hoops do come in handy. All my tomato's are tied to them. But I still use stakes for the one PGG I have in the greenhouse. Not a pretty girl but



my 4 sour diesels i had this year looked like that before bud rot got em. never could figure it out, they were in the ground with good sun. looked great till they matured then it went down hill.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U in trouble now !!- We gonna heal U !!  First !-- that work thing is killing U !!  U gonna have to find a place in the Green wave to pay the bills !-- Work is a 4 letter word around here ! Growing weed ain't work !  Sensor this if I'm out of line Miss Rosebud !-- Chai seed tea is a stimulate that may help U get motivated Giggy !-- Curendero here !!  "G" ain't no reason that water - oil thing won't work is it ?? Solvent pairs and all !-  I might have to give that a try ! Should get it all with no waste !! U already did this didn't U ?? Damn Wizard !!


----------



## Keef

Yo "G" do U weight the cheesecloth down so when the solution cools the weed bag won't be floating n the oil ?  Cool that stuff in the fridge and scoop that oil off like it was cold bacon grease !  This will work !!


----------



## thegloman

Hey Keef!
 No, I haven't tried this yet, but you know I'm ALWAYS on the hunt for improved methods.
 Had some early harvest on a few plants due to bud rot, & I can't afford to throw it away so I guess I'll turn it into oil for my personal use. hehe!
 Probably make some ejuice with some of it & let you check how mine turns out


----------



## Beemer

thegloman said:


> Hey Keef!
> No, I haven't tried this yet, but you know I'm ALWAYS on the hunt for improved methods.
> Had some early harvest on a few plants due to bud rot, & I can't afford to throw it away so I guess I'll turn it into oil for my personal use. hehe!
> Probably make some ejuice with some of it & let you check how mine turns out



I don't think it would hurt to try it. If it isn't up to par take it out of the bag and redo. Also you could, after trying it with the bag run the bud for hash. That would tell you if you got it all or not. Just my thoughts. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Beemer

giggy said:


> my 4 sour diesels i had this year looked like that before bud rot got em. never could figure it out, they were in the ground with good sun. looked great till they matured then it went down hill.



Good evening weed giggy. It says you are are from the deep south. Not sure where but I bet your humidity is crazy high. That's what killed you. Humidity gets up around 75 to 80% or above and you have to try and jump through a lot of hoops to try and save them. Trying to keep the buds dry so mold can get going is the only thing you can do. sprays, fans etc etc


----------



## Keef

"G" I got a mess of 2 mil dropper bottles if U want some I'll send them to U with the lights or sooner if U want -- I was thinking that process would be great for Cannacaps or Cannabutter !!-- But what if U took it to the next level ?---- do a slow boil on the weed with water only -- with the weed weighted down -- pour into a tall thin glass vessel and cool -- if this works the RSO will congeal on top of the water when cooled-- and U got solventless RSO!! I gots to know !!


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> "G" I got a mess of 2 mil dropper bottles if U want some I'll send them to U with the lights or sooner if U want -- I was thinking that process would be great for Cannacaps or Cannabutter !!-- But what if U took it to the next level ?---- do a slow boil on the weed with water only -- with the weed weighted down -- pour into a tall thin glass vessel and cool -- if this works the RSO will congeal on top of the water when cooled-- and U got solventless RSO!! I gots to know !!




 Only problem I see with that is that you could lose a lot of your oil to steam.
 With the coconut oil or butter, there is a place for the volatile oils to go besides with the steam
   ie: steam distillation


----------



## Keef

Got a pot of leaves and stems coming up to a gentle boil now -- lid up side down with ice in it -- swamp refluxing !-- will know if the oil comes out and can be recovered before I sleep tonight -- report back later !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Got a pot of leaves and stems coming up to a gentle boil now -- lid up side down with ice in it -- swamp refluxing !-- will know if the oil comes out and can be recovered before I sleep tonight -- report back later !



done a LOT of that "swamp refluxing" .  Slow but it works


----------



## Keef

Slow simmer for half an hour filtered thru screen -- got the water in fridge -- don't expect much but if ANY oil seperates then I can perfect the process !


----------



## Keef

I HAVE OIL !-- a thin layer of oil is floating on top the water !-- I can work with this !


----------



## giggy

morning folks WAKE AND BAKE hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy U in trouble now !!- We gonna heal U !!  First !-- that work thing is killing U !!  U gonna have to find a place in the Green wave to pay the bills !-- Work is a 4 letter word around here ! Growing weed ain't work !  Sensor this if I'm out of line Miss Rosebud !-- Chai seed tea is a stimulate that may help U get motivated Giggy !-- Curendero here !!  "G" ain't no reason that water - oil thing won't work is it ?? Solvent pairs and all !-  I might have to give that a try ! Should get it all with no waste !! U already did this didn't U ?? Damn Wizard !!



no nothing but a baby sour diesel going now. i lost most everything outdoors this year. brought 5 in and brought the mites in with them. so this was a bad year. i ended up with about 6 1/2 oz from 5 plants. them little buggers are a pain to get rid of, hope i never have to deal with them again. as for getting motivated it will work out, it has to. i got to build the wife a greenhouse and build a bigger shop.


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Good evening weed giggy. It says you are are from the deep south. Not sure where but I bet your humidity is crazy high. That's what killed you. Humidity gets up around 75 to 80% or above and you have to try and jump through a lot of hoops to try and save them. Trying to keep the buds dry so mold can get going is the only thing you can do. sprays, fans etc etc



if it wasn't humidity it was rain, we stayed soaked for a good while. washington state, wet side or dry side? i picked up my ship at lockheed shipyard in seattle well kinda i think it was on a island but that has been many a moon ago.


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonlanders,
Good Morning all, late to bed, late to rise, makes a man, ah forget it. Where`s my coffee and vape ? Giggy, you the "wake and bake" man anymore. Guess that`s what happens when ya gotta go to work. Sorry for using a swear word guys. He, he, he.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin' Yoop and all the other Old Farts!
You gettin' the same crappy weather above the bridge, Yoop? Don't ya just love getting November weather in September? Global warming my arse!


----------



## Keef

What Yoop said -- UHG !-- need coffe need y pipe need Cannacaps -- U guys gonna kill me before this is over !-- My brain hurts !--  Think I had a brain hernia trying to figure out how to recover oil floating on water without a sepratory funnel and some lab glass ! "G". Go get a bag of fan leaves and collar up them greens  -- I don't know how long to cook it !-- crock pot might be best !  Pour the water into a tall. Thin container -- let rest and cool then freeze-- water will freeze oil won't -- pour off R.S.O.--  just a theory from what I saw lastnight experimenting !-- Good day all ! -- got to get pickled now !!


----------



## thegloman

Morning all!
Here's a little of todays porn to start the day
No wonder it's hazy around here

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

My keyboard is sticky........


----------



## Keef

Love them pics !  I might just live !--- got some little A.K. beans busting -- look like little commas !   Fold these puppies right into the  rotation !


----------



## Beemer

giggy said:


> if it wasn't humidity it was rain, we stayed soaked for a good while. washington state, wet side or dry side? i picked up my ship at lockheed shipyard in seattle well kinda i think it was on a island but that has been many a moon ago.



Bud rot haven with conditions like that. Just like it is here on the wet side. You probably picked it up on Harbor Island. Happy Tokerday giggy


----------



## Beemer

You guys were mentioning holler. He was on the mountain on 8/2 and hasn't been seen since. Probably lot of work on the farm. Great looking girl there Gman. Here's a few shots of the back yard. Just to see what I have going. Not sure the PGG will finish. They are the big ones 

View attachment 0913141007.jpg


View attachment 0915141610.jpg


View attachment 0914141630b.jpg


View attachment 0915141610b.jpg


View attachment 0915141612b.jpg


View attachment 0915141614.jpg


View attachment 0915141611.jpg


View attachment 0915141618b.jpg


View attachment 0915141618.jpg


View attachment 0915141612.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Just lovely.


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> Just lovely.




Thank you Rosebud. :48:


----------



## Keef

Mornin' Rosebud -- just lovely --I agree !-- make me all jealous and stuff !!-- I can't grow outside like that too many flying Po-Po down here they got three layers of coverage down so close to the border !-- AWACs flying top cap--some fixed wigs doing mid cap -- and every Po-Po and his brother has a helicopter they bought with seized drug money !!  I feel safer growing inside -- I done had too many close calls and lost too many fields outside !  Once I was hauling water at 5:30 in the morning and they caught me in the middle of that field !-- They got so close I could have reach out and touch one Po-Po!  They shoulda had me that day -- I was just highly motivated not to get caught !-- it was restricted military land ! They were so intent on catching me they didn't even see the weed ! Maybe one day I can grow outside again !


----------



## Beemer

Keef I would have a hard time living like that. sounds like you have a nice place next to the gulf but to have the eye in the sky is way to much for me. I thinking about redoing my inside grow area to take advantage of the 10' ceiling. Thanks for being jealous. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Bill it can be a challenge to grow down here -- I guess U guys don't have Po-Po checkpoint to deal with either -- When I list my location as in the southern war zone -- I ain't lying !--  not only do we have Po-Po everywhere there's the cartels !-- I can't get the ultralight airplane I want because the cartells would hunt me down and make me fly for them !  One day, I'm gonna help the Po-Po shut them down !!-- the enemy of my enemy is my friend !!


----------



## bozzo420

I hope this is not offensive .lol talk of bud porn 

View attachment DSC02927.JPG


----------



## Keef

Like Pa-Pa said -- U going to the same jail whether U get caught hauling ten gallons of Shine or a hundred !-- If U gotta take a chance -- how much U gonna haul ?


----------



## MR1

Bug porn.


----------



## Hippie420

Bill, you don't have to have 'em under lock and key? You can grow outside here, but they've gotta be fenced on five sides. My little pot pen passed state police inspection. Got a visit from nine of 'em, ten if you count the dog.


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Bill, you don't have to have 'em under lock and key? You can grow outside here, but they've gotta be fenced on five sides. My little pot pen passed state police inspection. Got a visit from nine of 'em, ten if you count the dog.



Good day weed hippie. Nope no lock and key. the way the law reads  is they have to be out of pubic view.


----------



## Keef

We have a plant limit here too !-- 0 plants anywhere !--  There was a traffic jam headed north when Colorado ended prohibition !-- an ambulance running lights and siren was cut off at an intersection and crashed -- no patient inside just another load of weed !  An R.V. with a sweet little old couple pulled off the road not far  away and the exhaust started a grass fire -- R.V. and the load of weed went up in smoke !


----------



## Keef

Gotta change my Cannacap recipe !-- before I was making them from brickweed to save the Widow for smoking !-- One part weed five parts coconut oil -- Now that I 'm independent - I make them from bud trim and such !-- going to 1 to 7 -- 1 to 5 is just too strong ! Everybody knows dogs can't talk !!


----------



## giggy

morning folks WAKE AND BAKE. looks like i'm first again. yall have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Good Weednesday morning to the old farts of Curmudgeonland. Let`s all do the morning ritual together now 1, 2, 3, and go cat go. That`s "wake and bake" to the uninformed. Repeat as necessary through out the day. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

Damn, giggy, beat me again. So, we`ll double up on the wake and bake this morning.


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Bud rot haven with conditions like that. Just like it is here on the wet side. You probably picked it up on Harbor Island. Happy Tokerday giggy



last year we had more rain then this year and only one plant that had rot. it was the grass hoppers that drove me crazy last year. harbor island, that's it. last time i was there was dec. 79.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Damn, giggy, beat me again. So, we`ll double up on the wake and bake this morning.



sorry, tomorrow i'll wait till the coffee is done. peace


----------



## bozzo420

giggy has to get here early .....he's got to get to work lol.  I have been here for a while. 

good morning all. Last golf today.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
Good morning there ol` friend. Yeah, I cruise around a bit before I can get the typing finger going. Gotta let the brain catch up first.


----------



## thegloman

*Happy Weedsday old farts!*

*Started my day off with 4 canna caps & a doob. Things are shaping up nicely. *

*Well, I think I have a real problem going on now too on top of the bud rot.*

*I'm thinking my soils ph is way too low. All of a sudden the leafs are turning yellow.*

*I pick up my PH meter today,so then I'll know for sure.*

*If I'm too low, how much lime & how do you apply it for best results? One person told me they just throw a little around the base of the plant, but it seems that could be a problem too.*

*Mr. Bill, you got some pretty plants there! I checked mine again yesterday & still no sign of pistols, but I'm getting purple stems so I think I have a PH problem. I'll get that figured out today.*

*Here's a few shots of the Widow Twins & My PGG.*

View attachment DSCF0007.jpg

Widow Twins

View attachment DSCF0008.jpg

Widow flower
View attachment DSCF0009.jpg

Widow flower

View attachment DSCF0010.jpg

PGG

View attachment DSCF0014.jpg

PGG


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. in da house !!-- Giggy somebody got to kick off the Wake and Bake what's wrong with it being U ?  Done had a little coffee, couple tokes - waiting for the caps to kick in-- looks like I might just live!! Hey we got any artist in da club ?? I was thinking !!-- We need a logo and stuff !!-- If I show up at a Cup and plan to meet my peeps it would be a lot easier if we had I.D. like a hat or Tee shirt with our logo !!  O.K. I'm done ! Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

Now that makes me proud !-- I remember when I put the pollen on the Widow twins Momma !  I'm trying to stablize an indica heavy White Widow -- inthe spring I forced a male to bloom and bred him to my indica heavy phenotype widow -- DRM that breeding I got a indica heavy lmale -- I have bred him back to his mother so most seed should be indica heavy !!-- Like I said -- I got high hopes !--


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. It's Weedsday so I will partake. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Got two outta five acres mowed yesterday, so the only thing I have to accomplish today is getting my truck license renewed (done!), buying a dozen roses for my dear old Mother, and getting stoned/drunk with a designated driver, of course.

The sun is shining, my wife and daughter took the day off from work to be with me, and life is GOOD!


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed Gman. Good looking girls you have there. Yea the PGG is a different one for sure. If they weren't so dam big I would cover them with black plastic to see if I could shock them into flowering faster.  Here's a couple of pics of what mine are doing. 

View attachment 0831141734.jpg


View attachment 0909141042.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Friggin` outside growers anyway. Make me jealous, until I think back and remember my visit from the LEO`s because of a flyover. So on second thought, inside ain`t so bad after all. Just smaller, but just as good. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Friggin` outside growers anyway. Make me jealous, until I think back and remember my visit from the LEO`s because of a flyover. So on second thought, inside ain`t so bad after all. Just smaller, but just as good. Peace.


If you do it right, they just shake your hand and apologize for the inconvenience, Yoop.

 It was a leg wetter, though!


----------



## Keef

I killed my PPG by being over confident -- might be a good thing -- they's monsters !-- Hippie good days are precious -- enjoy it !!-- I got 3 out of 4 - A.K. 49 seed popped and growing and the other one may just be late !-- I own this W.W. and there's no reason not to incorporate other varieties!-- Think I'm gonna try some of the root varieties like Northern Lights #1-- Chem Dawg and some of those other legendary varieties -- does anyone else ever search varieties on seedfinder until U get a headache ? They got like 6,000 varieties and their genealogy reviews and all !


----------



## Keef

The pump on my Oct.1- harvest went out some time between yesterday and this morning !-- My bastardized grow boxes saved me again !-- If I was running true aero where the water drained to a res. after spraying -- that whole box would have dried out killing all the plants !-- since my nute solution is
In the bottom of the box with a bubbler in it and the roots float around in it -- it acts like a DWC system whether the pump works or not !  No damage at all to the plants ! We up and running again like it never happened ! Chem Dawg-- Northern Lights-- O.G. Kush -- I'm coming for U !!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> If you do it right, they just shake your hand and apologize for the inconvenience, Yoop.
> 
> It was a leg wetter, though!




 hippie,
 Sometimes ya gotta learn a lesson the hard way, or at least semi hard. Cause they just took my plants. Told me ways to comply. Never hand cuffed, no ticket, never heard back from `em, no nothing. Been over 3 years now. The Sgt. talked to me man to man, he was just doing his job, was very professional. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

I'll be happy when it's legal to sow the whole back field in the stuff and give it away!

You got lucky. I know of one person that got slapped pretty hard. He didn't go to jail, put they kicked him in his wallet hard.

Most cops are just doing their job. I know of a few that smoke weed on a regular basis. They'll still pop ya if you get caught without a card, though.


----------



## yooper420

Played on a softball team that was mostly firefighters and cops, they did party hardy. During our annual police and firefighter golf tournament, years back, we had a long wait to tee off on the 3rd hole. We were in some woods, when the one cop pulled out a dooby and said "do you mind ?" Our answer, as we pulled out a dooby, was "no, do you mind ? That day was, by far, the most stoned I ever tried to play golf. Both twosomes ended up in last place respectively. We had a great time, just took us a little longer then the rest of `em. And the rest of `em wondered how we had such a good time. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

What a wonderful day! Spent the day with the three women I'd kill/die for (mother, wife, daughter), had a great meal and a few drinks, got a new camera (pot pics, here I come), and got to watch my mother's eyes light up when I laid the roses in her lap. My Little Darling is 93, and she knows she always gets a dozen red roses on my birthday, but her little mind is going, so it seemed like it was something new to her.
What a lucky man I am! Let the world come to an end tomorrow, for today I am truly happy.


----------



## Keef

I haven't mentioned it on this thread but I was a Military Policeman from '73-75 !!-- they trained me well !!-- worked close security on President Ford's stop on his trip to China ! -- They didn't know what they were doing !-- U should never train someone like me in police tactics-- even if he can shoot the hair off a knats *** without drawing blood !  Happy Birthday Hippie !  Many More !


----------



## Beemer

*Happy Birthday Hippie*


----------



## yooper420

Happy B-Day Hippie
     Sorry it`s late bro.


----------



## yooper420

It`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. All hands present and accounted for ?


----------



## Keef

Hello !!-- is this thing on !!-- beat Giggy to the early Wake and Bake !    Mornin' All !--  The wife and I were laughing last night about Keef's light gambit !!--  indoor farmers this will get U a new light but it only works once !--  start the wife an herb garden -- basil, thyme, anything she might use-- as the herbs start to look good transplant them into larger container and crowd them around your weed !--bring the C.F.O. to see her herb garden -- show her how the herbs are taking up all your grow room and her herbs need their own light !-- When your new light arrives -- crowd them herbs together into one pot -- push them to the fringes of the light and plant more weed !


----------



## Keef

Lights !-- got another ploy that will get U another light !-- The Cannacap angle !-- I got the boss liking them Cannacaps then I had to explain that with the extra drain on the weed supply I would have to buy regularly to supplement that supply -- or I quess we could get another light so I can grow more !  We got hustle them lights anyway we can!  The triband LEDs (90 watt) I use cost about $150 each .  Sounds like a lot but divide the cost of the light over 5-6 cycles ( LEDs last much longer than that ) and it is really not that much !  Have a GOOD DAY ALL !!


----------



## giggy

morning folks, late but baked. just now getting coffee, i had to go to the machine shop as soon as i got here this morning. peace


----------



## Hackerman

Ugh... another hangover Thursday. Wednesday nights are killing me. 6 years we have been playing this gig....every Wednesday. And, 6 years of hangover Thursday.

The pot is definitely medicinal today. LMAO


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy-- Hackerman --- Giggy as a young man I made my live running a milling machine , lathe or ran a M.I.G. welder- that the kind of machine shop U talking about ? Hackerman U make me jealous -- I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket !-- Love my music but I'm a listener---  hair of the dog dude !! Or just get lit and lay up till it's better !  Hate hangovers !!


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks for the B day wishes, Old Farts! It was a riot! It does kinda chill the fun I have with the wife (at her expense!). From the tail end of April until the 16th of September, she's two years older than I am, and I don't let her forget it. It starts out mildly with comments about cougars and such, and then evolves into the "she pulled me off my mother's teet and dragged me to the alter" type comments.
She's a good sport (she'd have to be. She married me), and she knows the 17th will be the end of the ribbing, until next April.........

On a more serious note, it's supposed to get down to 34 tonight! I'm taking Bozzo's advice and finding some tarps to cover the top of the pot pen just incase it drops a couple degrees lower than the "experts" claim.
Coldest September I can ever remember. Damn that global warming!!!!!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning Giggy-- Hackerman --- Giggy as a young man I made my live running a milling machine , lathe or ran a M.I.G. welder- that the kind of machine shop U talking about ? Hackerman U make me jealous -- I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket !-- Love my music but I'm a listener---  hair of the dog dude !! Or just get lit and lay up till it's better !  Hate hangovers !!



yes i'm a machinist iron worker welder and fabricator, as well as anything else i need to be. i'm lucky to the point that i was taught that if a man done it one time then another man can do it again. i wear many hats and a pro at none.


----------



## Beemer

:vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Shaping steel to your will is hard work Giggy !-- When I came home from the army in '75 I went to work for a concrete machine company -- owner used to drink and sell things that didn't exist !- my introduction to R.&D-- went on to build one of the first self powered concrete screeds--  My dream build is to put a computer control system on the power plant used to drive the Bliss- Leavit Mark 7 torpedo in W.W.2-- a rudder on a test model stuck and the one ton torpedo leaped 45 ft. Out the water setting a new record !-- it has no moving parts like other engines !  Open up a whole new world of water sports !


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks for the B day wishes, Old Farts! It was a riot! It does kinda chill the fun I have with the wife (at her expense!). From the tail end of April until the 16th of September, she's two years older than I am, and I don't let her forget it. It starts out mildly with comments about cougars and such, and then evolves into the "she pulled me off my mother's teet and dragged me to the alter" type comments.
> She's a good sport (she'd have to be. She married me), and she knows the 17th will be the end of the ribbing, until next April.........
> 
> On a more serious note, it's supposed to get down to 34 tonight! I'm taking Bozzo's advice and finding some tarps to cover the top of the pot pen just incase it drops a couple degrees lower than the "experts" claim.
> Coldest September I can ever remember. Damn that global warming!!!!!



Good morning weed Hippie. Sounds like you have a great family and how you show your love. :cool2: 

Getting down there is right. 34 for the middle of Sept. is not a good sign. I have heard the weather man saying that now that the ice cap is melting off there will be colder weather down in the lower 48. There's nothing to stop the cold from slipping south. 20" of snow in Montana last week might have been the start of this winter. Last year it was the beginning of Oct. that they had 4 feet of snow in the Black Hills. Everything was still green. Crazy weather all over the US. Sure hope it's only for a few days for you. Not a bad idea to try and cover them. Yours are caged so it will be easier. Happy Thurweedday


----------



## yooper420

When I got up this morning the temp. was 30 - 31 degrees. Too cold already. Canada take your cold back!!!!!


----------



## Keef

Crazy weather !-- We had a cold front move over too !--high of only 90 today !


----------



## Hippie420

Careful, Yoop! They might send the Canadian Navy after ya if they can get the canoe patched.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Shaping steel to your will is hard work Giggy !-- When I came home from the army in '75 I went to work for a concrete machine company -- owner used to drink and sell things that didn't exist !- my introduction to R.&D-- went on to build one of the first self powered concrete screeds--  My dream build is to put a computer control system on the power plant used to drive the Bliss- Leavit Mark 7 torpedo in W.W.2-- a rudder on a test model stuck and the one ton torpedo leaped 45 ft. Out the water setting a new record !-- it has no moving parts like other engines !  Open up a whole new world of water sports !



i can do just about anything with steel i want to, but don't hand me a board. they still haven't made a welding rod for that yet. what are you gonna do with a torpedo? we had some on my ship but we had them for the subs. never was around em, i was below the waterline in the engine room. i had some of the best liberty in the navy, my ship hardly ever left the pier.


----------



## Keef

Wake and Bake !-- it's got to be morning somewhere !--  been making Cannacaps and sampling the oil -- It'll work !!  Smells like coconut weed around here - Nice !-   the " processed " coconut oil has been bleached to remove the smell and taste!  That's why I use the "cold pressed- unprocessed oil " they have it and empty capsules at most health food stores !-- Good times !--  haven't made any cannabutter yet but it should be just as good since any oil works !   I'm content with my caps but R.W.S. has been mumbling something about Bread Pudding with Electric Bourbon Sauce !!-- I'm down !!


----------



## giggy

happy b-lated b-day hippie.:smoke1:


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> happy b-lated b-day hippie.:smoke1:


Thanks! It was a good one!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, the cannabutter is easy to make. I just dumped the weed in a crock pot, put enough water in to cover the weed, tossed in four sticks of butter, and let her cook!

After she's gone long enough for ya,  put some doubled up cheese cloth over a good sized bowl. Dump the goodies from the crock into the bowl, squeeze out the weed left in the cloth, and chuck the bowl in the refrigerator. Next morning, you'll have your cannabutter slab floating on top of the water. Pull it out, dump the water, and you're done.

I like to take the slab and re-melt it in a small sauce pan over a really low burner and put two tablespoonful's in each hole in a ice tray. Chuck it in the freezer and when she's hard, pop 'em out and put 'em in a Tupperware bowl and back in the freezer until cooking time.


----------



## wlm

right on!!


----------



## wlm

It's just about getting right in the morning and carrying on from there with the best of intentions


----------



## MiGrowB

hi all I am 30 and a noob to the site and from michigan I was told to come check you all out bih hey from kzoo


----------



## Keef

Welcome new guys !--  hope U can join us for WAKE and BAKE mornings !-- Giggy - what am I gonna do with a jacked up torpedo engine ? Put it on a personal water and see if I can make it fly !- or dive or whatever U do when U ride a rocket !-- got 3 A.K. sprouts in da dirt !  Hey Hippie do U think U could make cannacap oil the same way -- my coconut oil solidifies when cold ?  Remelt it and cap it up ?  Made up about 75 to a hundred caps today -- I get to sampling the oil and can't keep count !-- 15 grams of trim and 110 mils of oil  -- I think !!  Anyway -- see ya'll at da Wake and Bake !


----------



## Beemer

Keef said:


> Welcome new guys !--  hope U can join us for WAKE and BAKE mornings !-- Giggy - what am I gonna do with a jacked up torpedo engine ? Put it on a personal water and see if I can make it fly !- or dive or whatever U do when U ride a rocket !-- got 3 A.K. sprouts in da dirt !  Hey Hippie do U think U could make cannacap oil the same way -- my coconut oil solidifies when cold ?  Remelt it and cap it up ?  Made up about 75 to a hundred caps today -- I get to sampling the oil and can't keep count !-- 15 grams of trim and 110 mils of oil  -- I think !!  Anyway -- see ya'll at da Wake and Bake !



Good evening weed Keef. do you just use the oil when filling the caps? If that is the way you do it then it may work. Hoping the bud will stay down in the water and the oil comes out a lot cleaner and less to strain out. Try a small amount and see.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie mine are covered. And I am keeping them covered when it rains, it also keeps the dew off them .Its been a heavy dew the last few days. I'll try to keep them dry as I can.
I use clear plastic so I can leave it on  if needed. It pulls over the hoops easy. I have a plan for my forced flower ones next summer.  grow them under hoops and cover with black plastic. easy on and off. I'm getting to old to move 4 to 6 plants every night.
welcome MGB


----------



## yooper420

MiGrowB,
Welcome to MP and welcome to Curmudgeonland, now that you found us. From Flint, until I retired. We`re all old farts, but still think young and enjoy your thoughts and visits.


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Don`t know if these qualify as bud porn or not, but it`s all I got. The beans took the dirt dive on August 1st and by the 6th, 11 of 12 had sprouted. All have been topped. Tallest is 22 inches. 

View attachment IMG_0422.jpg


View attachment IMG_0423.jpg


View attachment IMG_0424.jpg


View attachment IMG_0425.jpg


View attachment IMG_0426.jpg


View attachment IMG_0427.jpg


View attachment IMG_0428.jpg


View attachment IMG_0429.jpg


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE folks happy fry-day morning. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> OFC,
> Don`t know if these qualify as bud porn or not, but it`s all I got. The beans took the dirt dive on August 1st and by the 6th, 11 of 12 had sprouted. All have been topped. Tallest is 22 inches.



nice setup, i got a baby sour diesel but fear planting anything at the moment. i'm bombing and spraying. i had to crop early to get rid of mites. once i get that taken care of, it will be on again. i wasn't supposed to have been indoor with the last batch, but was losing everything to bud rot i had to bring them in. i wasn't seeing anything then one day i noticed freckles on my leaves then i knew what it was. i was well into flower so i cut my loses.


----------



## Keef

Morning all! Feel like I was shot at and missed-- **** at and hit !--  need my pipe !-- Bill  I haven't tried the water oil extraction yet I simmer/fry my weed in the oil on top of the stove -- 5 minutes I'm done ! I used to powder my weed in a coffee grinder and use weed and oil in the caps -- it was a pain in the *** to get it into the caps -- I got lazy and filter it thru a screen and only use the oil to fill the caps-- suck it up in a syringe and fill the caps and done -- keep them in the fridge -  Yoop- I'm jealous your grow stuff looks all neet and stuff -- with pumps, lights and bubbler tubing -- times 6 --I got a mess of  electrical cords, and air lines that I alone can make sense of !  Long as it all works -- I'm good !!


----------



## yooper420

Late again to wake and bake, but here I am, ready, willing and able.....ah, cut the crap and find my vape, so I can drink my coffee. 
Thanks all for taking a look at my kids. Soon to be flipped to 12/12, so we can find the bad guys. 
Thinking about trying to keep a male and pollinating a bud or two. Afraid I might pollinate the whole crop though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hey Yooper, curious.. why is there 25-50 seedlings in one pot? hah


----------



## bozzo420

giggy I have made the rule at my house . once a plant goes outside. It does not come back in.  once outdoors its contaminated.   I sprayed the young plants with mitywash every week during veg.   then ladybugs starting the first of Aug.   them mites are still going to come but they are just food for the ladybugs . got 18000 delivered for 70 dollars. Put some out every day . Just put the rest out a couple of days ago. they are staying on the outdoors ones, so there is still "food" for them.  daddy longlegs are great. pick everyone up you see and put them on your plant. when one take up residency  you have a friend.


----------



## bozzo420

then they make babies. the larva eat lots more mites. For 3 years I have been looking for egg sacks .Have not found any yet. but I do see the little larva. little black long speck. moving lol


----------



## yooper420

Knew somebody would ask about them little ones. Companion planting, they`re Marigolds. They help with bugs and odor control. Suggested the Marigolds on another site and several months later one of the mods said it was the best suggestion ever as it solved his Aphid problem. Bought one small pot of them years ago and save the seed heads. Get thousands of seeds every year. Cant beat freebies. Peace.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ohhh nice yooper :aok: 

I just assumed it was MJ ... bah!


----------



## Keef

Think I might just live !   Someone correct me if I'm wrong I learn by experimenting !-- THC melts at 235 degrees and vaporizes at 325 -- We were always taught not to get the weed above 212 -- some of U still make Cannacap oil in a crockpot floating a jar with weed and oil in the water bath for hours !-- it works --  THC would rather bind with oil than evaporate -- the smoke point of the oil I use is 350 -- I heat the mixture on the stove until I get close to the smoke point !   Stirring constantly !  I have used fan leaves in caps as well -- dried in the oven at 200 until dry --  fry that **** up --- cool recover the oil and use it on another batch of leaves -- getting as much THC as needed in the oil !


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, putting spiders in my pot pen would keep the mites AND me out! I freakin' HATE spiders! I've handled snakes that could kill you in half an hour with one bite and big ones that could choke you out even quicker, but those eight legged critters give me the willies.

Yoop, are those the beans you got at the Cup?

Morning to the rest of the Old Farts! Gonna try and get out and take some pics of the outside gals today, but I doubt I'll get anything more than the first gal. They've filled up the pen to the max. Might grab a ladder and take an "aerial" view. Need to take the loupe out and see if it's harvest time. I should start covering 'em up at night like Bozzo does because the morning dew is really heavy the last few weeks. No signs of bud rot though, but I'd hate to lose it this late in the game.


----------



## Keef

While I'm on a roll -- Decarbing weed -- if U are going to lesser weed in caps or extracts -- get the most out of it -- TO Decarb weed put it in a mason jar (dry weed !) and bake the jar at 235 for 30 min. This is what they mean by "Activated THC" -- It even improve the quality of weed that U smoke although I don't understand why !  Let the jar cool to room temp. before opening ! Now do your extraction or make oil !--


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, are those the beans you got at the Cup?
> 
> 
> Those be the ones hippie.
> Ghost Train Haze....8 of 8 germinated. (bought 12)
> Vale' Vale'....3 of 4 germinated. (10 freebies)


----------



## giggy

bozzo are you talking these?
http://www.chattanoogan.com/2008/6/23/130290/The-Truth-About-Granddaddy-Longlegs.aspx

hippie if bozzo is talking these then they ain't spiders, so they aren't as bad.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Hippie420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoop, are those the beans you got at the Cup?
> 
> 
> Those be the ones hippie.
> Ghost Train Haze....8 of 8 germinated. (bought 12)
> Vale' Vale'....3 of 4 germinated. (10 freebies)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to see how they turn out. I think they got second place at the Cup.
> 
> Giggy, I don't think that's the flavor of bug Bozzzo's talking about. Spider or not, if I saw them in my pot pen at a distance, I'd back off quickly and call in snake and nape, maybe even a daisycutter. If one magically appeared on me, I'd run squealing like a six year old girl if I hadn't keeled over with a heart attack!
Click to expand...


----------



## Keef

Got 3 A.K. seed sticking out the ground !-- Dear M.P. -- Something has been brought to my attention that needs to be addressed !-- Could U explain to us who is paying the bills since there are no advertisers ?  Also -- Who is Nurse Larry ? One final question --- What country host this site ?  Nothing but Love for M.P.  --


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Got 3 A.K. seed sticking out the ground !-- Dear M.P. -- Something has been brought to my attention that needs to be addressed !-- Could U explain to us who is paying the bills since there are no advertisers ? Also -- Who is Nurse Larry ? One final question --- What country host this site ? Nothing but Love for M.P. --


Nosey little bugger, aren't ya?


----------



## Keef

Where's ROSEBUD ?? Apparently the O.F.C. ain't the only group of Outlaw farmers to find each other !-- I just can't see the O.F.C. becoming moderators !!-- Except the Hippie !--- I think he'd make a great moderator !-- How did that group grow work out anyway ?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I just can't see the O.F.C. becoming moderators !!-- Except the Hippie !--- I think he'd make a great moderator !-- How did that group grow work out anyway ?


THAT'S IT!! YOU'RE OUTTA HERE!!!

 (Just kiddin', Cuz!)

 Hey, if it was up to me, I'd throw a benefit for ya so you could buy a pack of those $1000 seeds as long as a clone found it's way North........


----------



## Keef

Hippie U ever notice how mods. be there all the time unless U looking for one !--  Lucy!-- U got some 'splaining to do !!


----------



## Keef

If U ban me Hippie I'll ban U back !  Tic-God- Tic Toc !!-- is there no one watching the kids ??  Hippie U think I should break a rule just to see if anyone is watching ?? I'll do !!!


----------



## thegloman

OK Keef, 
Obviously you need a little Bud Porn to calm you down.

Here's a shot of the Purple Haze. BELIEVE me, she smells as sweet as she looks. 

View attachment 0 (33).jpg


Hope you're ALL having as good a FRYday as I am. Weather here is beautiful for a change. It won't last, but I'm lovin it now. 
Peace!


----------



## Rosebud

Did someone call???? Here I am. What can I do for the OFC?

Nice shot up there gloman. I do enjoy smoking a haze, have never grown one.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Got 3 A.K. seed sticking out the ground !-- Dear M.P. -- Something has been brought to my attention that needs to be addressed !-- Could U explain to us who is paying the bills since there are no advertisers ?  Also -- Who is Nurse Larry ? One final question --- What country host this site ?  Nothing but Love for M.P.  --



OK, THere is an owner of MP. His name is TechAdmin. He has several sights I believe.  We really didn't want any advertisers and I for one am happy there are not any.

Nurse Larry is a cross that I made. When we thought MP was going away we went to another site where they allowed seed trading and I sent a few folks Nurse larry seeds. She is a cross from Larry og kush Male and Medicine woman clone only from Oregon. She, Medicine woman was a lovely lady who actually felt  like medicine. My shoulders relaxed the first time i smoked her. She is very good as RSO.

WHere is the site located? I wish I could tell you for sure. I thought it went to Holland but someone said that wasn't true, so I am sorry, I don' t know for sure.  Maybe someone else will know.

Ok, is that it? Glad your here OFC....


----------



## Hackerman

The IP trace goes to the Netherlands, Noord-holland, Amsterdam	The host is Digital Ocean Inc. However, the servers are probably located in NYC, USA.


----------



## bozzo420

thanks. was wondering about why everyone was growing the same thing. must be nice to name your own strain.  and to get so many to grow her. they are beautiful.  and exclusive

now I'm wondering what keef is going to name his girls.

thanks for keeping this site going,   I know it has to be extremely hard with no advertisers . Most of these sites are seed and fertilizer  companies with the forums as fronts for their sales.


thanks agaain


----------



## Rosebud

I didn't name her, one of the guys on here did.. The name made me laugh.


----------



## yooper420

Is that the "Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers" that I spy ?


----------



## Keef

Rosebud -- there U are !-- sorry sweetheart !-- I was hoping there was an explanation ! U can't be too careful !-- I invited a lot of these guys to come join us here , if there was a problem, I would feel responsible !-- Nurse Larry !-- I like it !-- indica-sativa ?  What I bred is still a White Widow ( which is not recomended  for a SOG) 60% sativa 40% indica -- I just got lucky and got one indica heavy phenotype - from her I'm trying to isolate more of the indica side without giving up that W.W. buzz!  I've got my Widow and 3 little A.K. just up .-- I will be bringing in Northern Lights-- O.G. Kush  and Chem Dawg to round out the pack !   When they all grow up it is gonna get buck wild out on the Island !   I don't know what'll come out the Bat Cave but U can bet it will ring your bell !  About Nurse Larry ? Can we swap seed on this site ?


----------



## Hippie420

Read the rulz, cuz!

Short answer: NO!...........unless ya buy a bag o' them thousand dollar seeds and send a few to your favorite yankee cousin........


----------



## bozzo420

nice thegolman..... wish mine were that close to being done.

everyone ready Sunday for the fall equinox ? 12/12 finally outdoors.      21st     extra toking Sunday morning


----------



## Rosebud

Hackerman said:


> The IP trace goes to the Netherlands, Noord-holland, Amsterdam	The host is Digital Ocean Inc. However, the servers are probably located in NYC, USA.




Hackerman, can you explain that to me.  The IP in Holland, but the servers are in NYC?  What does that mean to the safety of this site?  And digital ocean, what is that? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Keef

Hippie are U sure ? That'd be cool !  That seed company Named after a University in British Columbia must give tours -- Mane somebody from up there needs to go on a tour ! -- Do like my Grandma did when they took her on a tour of the botanical gardens with her big *** purse !-- next year she had the botanical garden growing in her back yard !  Let me give U my shopping list -- Indica 50 -- Annihilation Bud -- Blue Elephant Bud -- Forever Bud -- God Bud -  $10,000 for 10 seed !--  Shame it is a scam !   That's O.K. I'll watch the Cups -- No reason I can't grow some of the best weed in the world ! All I need is the seed-- until then I'll see what I can do to get there first !


----------



## Keef

My wish list -- don't forget U.B.C. Chemo -- I'll be wanting some of that too !


----------



## bozzo420

I checked out BC seeds looking for early strains. But they have come up with an ever bearing strain. never dies and gives 21 pounds a year. be nice in florida or texas.  they only want 200,000 dollars for a seed.


----------



## Keef

I know Bozzo !!-- Forever Bud !-- if I could grow outside I'd like something like that !  U. B. C. Chemo stipped out of their grasp but is hard to find -- same with Annihilation Bud but the place I found it wanted$450 a 12 pack -- I was ready to commit when I read a review that said don't expect a reliable mother out of a pack of only 12!--  Why people try to breed them Feminized abominations anyway !  That's O.K.  I had a vision of the plant I'll breed !-- Black plant that looked like it had a light frosting of snow on it !--  get U high just looking at it !!


----------



## Keef

Let me break some hearts before I shut it down for the night -- in order to find that little indica heavy phenotype widow that I bred back to his mother -- over two dozen seed went in the dirt - when I found my male I chopped down the rest of the plants because I had what I needed !  I feel lucky it was a  male and I found it before going thru even a hundred seed !


----------



## Keef

Hippie said it would be wrong if I bred my White Widow to that God Bud !!-- He may be right !-- I wouldn't know what to call the cross !!


----------



## yooper420

Good Sativaday morning to all of the Old Farts Club. 
It`s wake and bake time ya`ll.
Better with coffee.
Repeat as necessary.
Curmudgeonland is awake and up and at `em.
Peace.


----------



## Keef

Whas up Ya'll -  Morning all !--  Woke up about 4:30 with some pain in my face so I kicked it off then !  Pretty comfortable now !!   Yoop can I pencil U in for a half dozen or so of those $200,000 seed ?   I been bird dogging Indica 50 for almost a year now !-- I remember that majical phrase that put me on the quest in the first place !  ---it's Indica 50 -- $400 an eighth -----  I knew then what side of the equation I wanted to be on !  One day I'll tree this variety --  so what if Forever Bud can produce 20 lbs. A year !-- I would rather grow 20 lbs of Indica 50 -- I tried to add that up in my mind but had a melt down !  Told R.W.S. -- find me some of those seed and I'll buy U a Porsche !


----------



## bozzo420

up early aren't we yoop. or are you still up?    good morning all


----------



## giggy

morning folks, hope everyone is doing well. get your buzz on. trying some early trainwreck. supposed to be uppy, very heavy med type buzz. makes me wonder what it really is. my northern lights really doesn't look the part either. had a couple of bag seed going with them and they turned out really good. i'll be glad when i'm sure the room is clean, learned a lesson on that one. peace


----------



## Rosebud

I used to love me some trainwrecK...enjoy.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> up early aren't we yoop. or are you still up? good morning all




 Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise. 
 Yeah, right.
 How about, late to bed, early to rise, makes a man........ah forget it.
 How about, pass the vape and let`s have another bowl.
 Anyway, went to bed at 4 am and wide awake at 7 am.
 Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Yoop can I pencil U in for a half dozen or so of those $200,000 seed ?


Careful, Cuz! It was a similar comment that got you banned from 420 Magazine!

 What a bunch of anal morons! I don't think any of the mods on here would consider your comment "soliciting sales"!

 Yoop, I clocked in close to five hours of sleep. I feel drugged! It's unusual for the Gods to allow me that much rest. Must have been the bowl of bubble hash.

 Going to finish the battle with the appliances today, take some pics of the outdoor harem, and put the eyeball on 'em to see what the trics look like.
 I'm not going to be a slave to the shears this harvest. Big buds get trimmed, the rest along with the trimmings go to the cement mixer.


----------



## yooper420

Yup, my usual 3 - 3 1/2 hours. If I get 4 I slept in. Missed the Farm Show this morning, got up late. Oh well, you know what happens. Later.


PS, 
Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers, nice touch hippie.


----------



## bozzo420

my Chernobyl is a cross of trainwreck x trinity x jack the ripper.   I already have more seeds for next years grow.


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, Yooper. You were the first to notice!

Bozzo, I forgot. What flavors did you buy at the cup, lose, and find again?


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. I've been up for awhile and I got 7.5 hours of sleep. Since I started tacking a good RSO indica I sleep like a rock. To the point that my heart rate when I get up and have a cup of coffee is still in the mid 50s. 12 years or so ago I had A-fib really bad and nothing would stop it. I got shocked 7 times over a 3 year period to get me back in rhythm. I had two heart ablations and I've been on heart meds ever since. Well now that I'm doing rso and have been for about 2 months the meds are getting to be a little too much. I go see the heart doctor on Munchday to see if I can cut it down. Same doc that told my wife to get off the morphine and try MMJ so we will see what he has to say. Anyway time to get medicated.


----------



## Beemer

Boozo I have 6 Chernobyls growing outside. Two of them are pretty small. I planted the small ones in the dirt a while back for OMM. Not sure you know but he had a heart attack. Not a bad one and come to find out he had another before. He was at the hospital when the last one happened. He's doing pretty good and may start another grow soon. After the heart attack he and Thsea chopping all of his plants. 

A grower friend gave me the Chernobyl clones. He went to high school with TGA seed guy. They are looking good and starting to smell oh so nice. It's Shatterday so have fun.


----------



## Hippie420

Sweet, Bill! I haven't slept that long since I was a youngin'.

Quick question for the OFC Brain Trust: Has anybody done a complete grow with the seeds Jaga sent from across the pond? I'm a month or so away from starting the indoor winter grow and it's still a tossup between those or some Blue Mountain Jamaican seeds that wandered up from Texas.

Speaking of Jaga, has anyone told him of our newly found nirvana? Sure would like to talk to him again as well as OMM and a few others still living under oppression.


----------



## Beemer

Jaga is getting close to chopping his PGG and the little he cut off last week is dry and he is loving the results. It's a really strange plant and takes forever to flower, if you can call it that. Mine has really started to flower yet so i doubt my will be able to finish. I have one that is 13ft and 2 more that are 11ft. I'm thinking about putting black plastic bags over a few colas to see if I can trick it. I will let him know.


----------



## umbra

good morning old farts. I don't normally have time for wake n bake, but not going anywhere today, so seemed more than appropriate. just smoking some hash. quite good.


----------



## Hippie420

I know at first he thought is was a indica strain, but after seeing pics I knew she was a sativa. Never heard of an indica that got that tall or had long, skinny leaves.
Sativas were my first love and will probably be my last love. The Black Vietnamese-Northern Lights cross I grow is a full 12 week plant, but the buzz is great and the buds are huge. The originator of the strain claims the BV uncrossed takes anywhere from 14 to 18 weeks to flower, and he's had some he's thrown away at 20.
The Green Giant's buds are darn near as big, and it's claimed to be a 8 week plant, but mine always go 10. You'd be surprised how much bigger the buds get in the last two weeks!
Wonder what a PGG daddy bred with a Skunk#1 momma would be like? Might be what it needs to tame the size and improve the flower time.


----------



## Keef

Do love me a good nap !-- gonna have to do me a whole new Wake and Bake -- -- need me a big chunk of hash like Umbra !--  All I got is my W. W. outa Mr.Nice -- she alright !   Mane it's like 90 degrees out there and it's so bright !!   I ain't ready for that stuff yet !   Kilt my PPG !-- looks like these A.K.  gonna do O.K. 3 out 4 ain't bad !   Anyone ever do biz with those seed company that sell single seed ?  Rosebud it's admirable of U guys to keep the site up !-- Don't know what the O.F.C. can do to help but ask - U never know !  I was afraid to ask about the Old Medicine Man -- it's good to hear he's alive and kicking ! Back to the pipe !!


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a good afternoon -- watching " The Who at Kilburn "-- followed by " The Doors at the Hollywood Bowl !--finishing up with - Styx- The Grand Illusion/ Pieces of Eight proformance -- yes it's good to be Keef !


----------



## Hippie420

Went out and checked the ladies. They're done! I didn't crawl through the whole pen because I didn't want to break off any trics, but the ones I could grab and pull over to the fencing were straight milky. I'm gonna give 'em a little longer, (A) Because my back is killing me at the moment, and (B) I'm feeling pretty lazy.
I figure I'll get around to it the middle of next week, or at the latest, the week after. It finally warmed up a bit, so I'll let ole Saul do his thing for a little longer.

This pic is of the Skunk#1. Little buggers grow nice outside! 

View attachment DSCN0010.JPG


----------



## yooper420

umbra, 
Welcome to Curmudgeonland.
Real nice chunk you got there. Bet it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## yooper420

hippie,
Your skunk looks super, sure do get bigger outdoors. Is your pen 8' tall ? Anyway good job bro.


----------



## Keef

Nice Skunk Hippie -- Anybody seen my mind ?  I put the afterburner on it -- a mime is a terrible thing to lose !--  Here's Keef 's Afterburner ----  take a healthy dose of Cannacaps about an hour before U plan to eat -- about a half hour before U eat twist up a fatty !!  A good munchie weed  or something like my Wobble Head Widow !!-- When  U get nice and toasted fall in on some food or smacks -- U think U high before U eat ?? When that food hits your stomach them Cannacaps come flooding into your bloodstream !!  Like I said Afterburner !! Strap in !!


----------



## yooper420

keef,
You be a man after my own heart.

"Ground control to Major Tom".......


----------



## Keef

Thanks Yoop but talk is cheap !-- I hope to submit a sample of my best to The O.F.C.  Lab. to have it evaluated  by the O.F.C. Quality Control Committee after the first !--  If it meets their stringent standards I hope to receive the O.F.C. stamp of Approval !


----------



## umbra

hey yooper, it has that old school taste


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> hippie,
> Your skunk looks super, sure do get bigger outdoors. Is your pen 8' tall ? Anyway good job bro.


Thanks! Nope, it's just six feet tall and WAY too narrow.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. Coffee and a bowl gets an old fart going in the morning. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## giggy

right behind you bro. bowl packed and coffee on to brew, waiting on my meds to kick in. i must have slept wrong last night, i got up hurting pretty bad this morning.


----------



## Keef

UHG !- Know what I mean ?  Did U know that there are people out there that use MJ everyday ??  Heard that on the news !-- Anyway , Morning all !! I gotta get right catch U later !  UHG !


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. It's Skunkday and time to mediate. :vap_smiley:


----------



## yooper420

Outdoors....12 hours light, 12 hours dark.
Indoors......Time to flip the switch to 12 light / 12 dark.
Flower time in my garden room.


----------



## yooper420

beemer,
Luv the addition to your avatar.


----------



## bozzo420

A big happy fall equinox to all.    12 /12 today they will start budding now


----------



## Beemer

No more pee tests. :dancing::48:


----------



## bozzo420

keef said:


> uhg !- know what i mean ? Did u know that there are people out there that use mj everyday ?? Heard that on the news !-- anyway , morning all !! I gotta get right catch u later ! Uhg !



47 years and counting every day


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> A big happy fall equinox to all.    12 /12 today they will start budding now



I sure as hell hope they start budding. :headbang:


----------



## Keef

Having trouble finding my happy place today !-- raining and when I check pH  in grow -- pH pen says 13.9 -- piece of crap -- dig out the old manual test kit -- 5.8 !-- we good !   I saw on this one place people saying U have to use R.O. water if plan on water farming !! Went on to break down the light spectrum and swear that if U don't have like a $2500 -- special LED -- He said don't even bother trying  !!  Good thing I didn't know that !!-- Dumb*** !! Why do people talk trashike that ?? My source water has a pH of 8.5+ after filtering it still has 250+/- PPMs !! I got cheap 3 band LEDs and I grow aero in storage boxes !!-- If U B 21 years old and have studied all about weed and saw your neighbor grow one time --- U ain't no friggin expert !!   GET OUT MY FACE !


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Got a Noah Event rain last night! Got heavy enough the ducks and geese turned tail and ran for the coop.

I'm with ya there, Cousin Keef! Some folks have the idea you've gotta have deep pockets to grow a simple weed. The ones I really like are the ones that say you can't use Miracle Gro on marijuana. I did a complete hydro grow using nothing BUT MG and Epsom's salts. Huge buds, happy plants, and the buzz was a real barn burner. Did the lights all wrong, too. Vegged under T8s and flowered under a 600 watt HPS. Thank God no one told the plants I was screwing up.

I always like playing myth buster. I've got a book by a well known author that claims vegging 24/0 will KILL a plant! Glad the nine ladies out in the pot pen didn't read the book!


----------



## bozzo420

THE COVER HAS SURE COME IN HANDY  THE LAST 24 HOURS HIPPIE. IT'S STAYING ON TODAY. oops  caps on lol .  rain ,rain, and rain,. I think it's the remnants from the hurricane on west coast. Because its spinning counter clockwise  right over us now.

the hoops are working well beemer. thanks for showing me them. next year ill have a new blackout shed  made from the hoop. easy to cover with black plastic.  2 cropping  is the only way for me to grow outdoors. one done in July and the October  main harvest. I'm smoking the spring crop now.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning Hippie. I have to laugh at some that insist that this is the only way to get the best buds. I have grown with osmocote plus and had great luck. It's a weed and when I was a kid we had 16' plants down in the creek bottom with stocks 4 to 6" in diameter. I was regular hemp but no one babied it. Happy Skunkday to all


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> THE COVER HAS SURE COME IN HANDY  THE LAST 24 HOURS HIPPIE. IT'S STAYING ON TODAY. oops  caps on lol .  rain ,rain, and rain,. I think it's the remnants from the hurricane on west coast. Because its spinning counter clockwise  right over us now.
> 
> the hoops are working well beemer. thanks for showing me them. next year ill have a new blackout shed  made from the hoop. easy to cover with black plastic.  2 cropping  is the only way for me to grow outdoors. one done in July and the October  main harvest. I'm smoking the spring crop now.



Good morning bozzo. Since you started talking about a new black out tent I have been scheming on how it could be automated. I'm thinking electric actuators to open and close the top or some sort of roll up and out device. HMMMM


----------



## jaga

_Well well I found ya 
 _


----------



## Beemer

*jaga is here :yay:*


----------



## Hackerman

bozzo420 said:


> THE COVER HAS SURE COME IN HANDY  THE LAST 24 H..... oops  caps on lol



Pry that baby off (the Cap Lock key) and pop it in the drawer. Best thing I've ever done to a computer. LOL


----------



## giggy

jaga said:


> _Well well I found ya
> _



welcome to mp.:48:


----------



## bozzo420

here's a new question. When do you set outdoor plants out. The ones that I set out in early June . they are 6 feet tall but the bottom 2 feet are bare and have been lollypoped off. The 4 that were replacement of the forced ones were set out the first day of August.  They have grown into some fine looking girls. all bud from the top to the bottom. one of the Critical Kush's is 5 feet tall . the other 3 are a little shorter.   

I got some advise from someone I trust. He said the last week of July.  veg them until then under light's  until then.  the 4  sure are pretty ladies. And they went wild in the stretch

So when does every one set theirs out?


----------



## giggy

anybody know any good strains that don't dry your eye's out of your head? i would really like to find some. i got a girl from some bag seed that is a great high but man the visine won't cut the red or lube my eyes, i even tried the tears2 drops. my trainwreck and northern lights do me the same way but not as bad. over the years of not growing i ran across a few that didn't bother my eye's at all.


----------



## bozzo420

jaga said:


> _Well well I found ya
> _



great you made it to the 12/12 party


----------



## jaga

Hippie420 said:


> So, this is where the banished Curmudgeonlanders found sanctuary?



Hey Hippie so glad to get here an find you my friend :aok:


----------



## jaga

Beemer said:


> *jaga is here :yay:*



:tokie:Thanks beemer I normally have trouble navigating but so far as long as I keep my eyes on the thread ahead I shall be passing by a fair bit,, who is the signer in of old farts :fly:


----------



## Beemer

jaga said:


> :tokie:Thanks beemer I normally have trouble navigating but so far as long as I keep my eyes on the thread ahead I shall be passing by a fair bit,, who is the signer in of old farts :fly:



Howdy my friend. I think the signer is yooper. :vap_smiley:


----------



## jaga

giggy said:


> welcome to mp.:48:



Thanks giggy so glad to have made it feel like I am among friends again


----------



## jaga

_A home from home its all the right way around as well _


----------



## MR1

Morning Jaga, I hope you like it here.:joint:


----------



## bozzo420

they are safe and mostly dry 

View attachment DSC02944.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

jaga said:


> _Well well I found ya
> _


WELCOME, MY BROTHER! Glad to see you made the trip! Hope things have been well for you and your lady.


----------



## yooper420

jaga,
Hey there ol` friend, ya found your way here. Great to see ya again. Sign ya in ? You ain`t no noob, you know what`s up, ya old fart. OK, the good part, join the rest of the old farts and sit back, relax, and enjoy some of "Mother Nature`s" finest medicinal herbs.


----------



## Hippie420

This is SWEET! Now, if we could just Shanghai OMM...........

Keef, I owe you a large debt of gratitude for finding our family a new home. I thought we'd all be laughing with Buddha before we got to talk together again.

All Hail the OFC! Hell, yes!


----------



## Hippie420

Oops! Forgot my manners. A great big THANKS to MP for allowing a bunch of ragtag orphans to find a new home.


----------



## Keef

JAGA MADE IT !  LONG TIME NO SEE CUZ !--- WELCOME TO M.P. !! They just keep coming ain't this great !  U still growing that Bliss ?-- Anyway it is good U found us -- we've picked up a few more  along the way ! Good people !!  Just Woke up from  a Nap -- anyone Down with another Wake and Bake --it's got to be morning somewhere !


----------



## Keef

Oh Yeah !-- Found my happy place !-- Did something out of character for Keef -- I read the rules !! I can live with that !-- hope no one took me seriously about them $200,000 seed -- that was a joke !  No Cussing, No Fighting or name calling , no buying and selling, no seed swapping -- got a question about that one -- if someone were to slide over to that site Rosebud didn't mention and did a little something, something and came back -- looks to me like that ain't breaking no rules am I right !--  We got a good thing here and I plan on being a good boy !!-- I wonder where that site is ??


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> -- hope no one took me seriously about them $200,000 seed -- that was a joke !


You mean I took out a third mortgage on the farm for nothing? You'd better pony up them seeds, cuz!!!!!


----------



## Keef

Them seed are all latent hermorphidites Hippie U just have to pony up again next year -- that ain't right !  U Don't want any !! Besides - I been researching this top secret variety  that I'm thinking of folding into the flock !-- do a little quick draw crossing like I do and maybe come up with something like Nurse White -- White Larry -- Nurse A.K. White-- I do.'t know every cross ain't a good one !


----------



## Keef

I have a suggestion !-- early in the thread we made our moderators honorary members of the O.F.C. and insisted they participate in the discussion ! They did and made us feel at home !  I think we should adopt the entire Nurse Larry Krewe as full members in the O.F.C. !-- I'm not asking them to jump up and introduce themselves --time will erase any doubts ! Unless someone objects!-- I'd like to ask them to join us when they feel comfortable !-- we've already interacted with some and I'm looking forward to meeting the rest !-- kinda like meeting a whole new branch on the family tree ain't !


----------



## yooper420

OK now, where`d everybody go ?  Been over 4 hours since anyone`s posted on here. Everybody go to bed did they ? Bunch of light weights. 
 keef,
Go ahead and ask `em. The more, the merrier.
OFC forever.


----------



## Hackerman

This place always closes early. Old people need their sleep. LOL


----------



## Hippie420

Hackerman said:


> This place always closes early. Old people need their sleep. LOL


Nope, some of us sleep the sleep of the damned.
 Some nights I wrestle with my demons.
 Some nights we just snuggle.


----------



## yooper420

Sleep ? About 3 hours a night, 4 on a good one.


----------



## jaga

yooper420 said:


> jaga,
> Hey there ol` friend, ya found your way here. Great to see ya again. Sign ya in ? You ain`t no noob, you know what`s up, ya old fart. OK, the good part, join the rest of the old farts and sit back, relax, and enjoy some of "Mother Nature`s" finest medicinal herbs.



Thanks my Yooper 
great to see you again,, its a bit like the couch has been moved but it is still the same couch and the best wake an bake zone on the planet :aok:
And so far I am able to get around as well I need to do my face though:banana:


----------



## jaga

Hello Hippie 
Hey this is like the Old farts reincarnated I am so glad to find you


----------



## yooper420

Up and at `em. there`s something we`ve got to do this morning. Oh yeah, it`s "wake and bake" time. Where`s my coffee ? Where`s my vape ? Got `em, now it`s "wake and bake" time.


----------



## jaga

Hippie420 said:


> This is SWEET! Now, if we could just Shanghai OMM...........
> 
> Keef, I owe you a large debt of gratitude for finding our family a new home. I thought we'd all be laughing with Buddha before we got to talk together again.
> 
> All Hail the OFC! Hell, yes!



Yep All hail the OFC and I second that hippie we have to shanghai OMM :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## jaga

High Yopper hey buddy what time is it at your location my clock isnt set to USA time and its an hour before my time over here


----------



## yooper420

jaga,
Right now it`s almost 8 am (7:55am)


----------



## giggy

morning folks, done had the munchies and waiting on the coffee. yall have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

jaga,
Click on the "User CP"
Scroll down to "Options","Time and Date"
Set to your time zone.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning.. dang It's finally stopped raining. finally got the cover off the girls.


----------



## Hippie420

AMEN! Got another toad strangler last night. Supposed to be clear the rest of the week, so I'll let the breeze dry the gals off for a few days and start hacking my way through the pot pen. Figure I'll do it the easy/lazy way and hack and trim a plant a day. 

Did a water change on the two mothers downstairs. I've got to send a note to the AARP concerning the dangers of wearing flip-flops on a wet tile floor..........


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC!   I am glad you guys are finding our home acceptable and comfortable. And Hackerman is right, this old lady goes to bed EARLY.... I will join you all for some wake and bake.... It is a great day!  Glad you all are here.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. It's 7:02 here and still dark. We are at 12/12 and I'm hoping the PGG will start flowering. Happy Munchday you old farts. :joint:


----------



## Hippie420

Hope you post lots o' pics when she does, Beemer. I'm anxious to see how she looks. I saw a few of Jaga's on "the other site", but if I remember right, they were far from the flowering stage.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
hippie,
Raining below the bridge huh ? Troll land getting flooded huh? All sand here, the rain soaks in. Think you guys are getting more rain and weather then me. Let the sun shine.

beemer,
You`re 3 hours behind me, no wonder it was still dark.

jaga,
Did you get the time figured out ?

Peace


----------



## Hippie420

Not flooded, just really, really wet.
Troll land? If you'd have been born up there, you'd still be working, buddy!


----------



## jaga

Thanks yopper I like to have it set on NYC time then I can roughly no what time you folks are up


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> WOW !-- I think I found my people !-- Ole Keef be a young 58 yr. old Wildman !-- so many people responded so quick I'm kinda overwhelmed !-- Good to be here thanks for the welcome !  Some of U I might already know and I Hope to make many new friends here !  About my grow-- I have 2 grow rooms one for Veg. and one for bloom -- I have 6 aero boxes with plans to add 2 more -- I've been running my W.W. -- SOG rotation for about a year !  On the first of the month I move a box into bloom!  I veg. 18-6 and bloom at 12-12--  I'm looking for a legendary indica to cross on my best Widow line to shorten finish timewithout hurting her potency -- any suggestions ??  Thanks for the Big Welcome !!- We gonna have coffee and smoke a little something for breakfast ?



O my Lord we have take OFF


----------



## thegloman

Beemer said:


> Good morning weed everyone. It's 7:02 here and still dark. We are at 12/12 and I'm hoping the PGG will start flowering. Happy Munchday you old farts. :joint:




 Hey there Mr. B.
 I'm running out of time fast for the PGG to flower too so today I covered them in black plastic.  took a heck of a lot.

 How long do you think I can get away with having them enclosed before they start to choke?  I don't want to kill them & I can't cover & uncover every day.

 Any thoughts?


----------



## Beemer

Howdy Gman. Hopefully if won't get to hot out. The one I have in the greenhouse has a hard time with the heat now for some reason. All the fine little leaves that are coming out on the colas are dying off. I thought it was the fans so I shut them off and it is still doing it. I tried putting black plastic bags on a couple of colas on the girls outside and a little breeze came up and it almost went to the ground. I'm just going to let it go and see what will happen. Mine are just to tall to cover without drawing to much attention. Heck jaga has been at it for 7 months and the buds never have finished. He chopped it a couple days ago. Says it good smoke but not a lot of it. Happy days.


----------



## Hippie420

Has anyone tried growing PGG inside, or are they all outside grows?

Keef, you gonna be the first?


----------



## Beemer

Jaga had on he just chopped inside. It was 7 months old and still wasn't a good bud.


----------



## Hippie420

Don't think I want to pay a seven month light bill for inferior buds. My Black Lights take three, but the buds are huge and slap this old hippie pretty hard.

Wonder if he used the DLS method?


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like all the Old Farts went to bed. Think I'll take a few hits off the pipe and join 'em.


----------



## Keef

Lit up like a x-mas tree down at he beach Ya'll !-- Sorry I missed Wake and Bake yesterday !-- I had a sore throat and lost my voice !-- No ! No !-- It was Sunday and I was at church all day !   I don't even have a garage -- U can call home and ask my wife !--  got to take a fifth on the whole day !--- good times ! -- Anyway !-- Wake and Bake my peeps !  The 2 in. plastic plastic nets came in yesterday !-- be cloning  today !-- I seen the pics of that PPG !-- I'd have to cut my way into the grow room with a chainsaw !  No thanks !-- I am gonna add some other varieties to my Widow rotation soon !-- Got my mind set on Chem Dawg, Northern Lights and O.G. Kush -- Want to explore some other varieties as well !-- Yo Rosebud !-- does Nurse Larry grow well indoors or is it one of them big*** sativas?


----------



## giggy

wake and bake #2 did some northern lights this morning, got my coffee. i guess i'm ready for the day. i guess no one knew of a good strain that doesn't dry your eyes real bad. yall have a great day, cause this ol fat boy is going to try his best. peace


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like all the Old Farts went to bed. Think I'll take a few hits off the pipe and join 'em.



hippie i came in here last night between 7:30 & 8:00 and this whole site was dead calm. this morning the site is taking forever to do anything, moving real slow.


----------



## Keef

Ain't the first wake and bake I did by myself !-- Them nugs is getting hard and frosty !  Does anyone else pretrim buds while they still on the vine ?  Stress the Hell out them  and squeeze the best out of it ! !-- Another thing !-- I swear this Widow is adapting to my grow conditions !-- each cycle they get stronger and do better thatn the last cycle !-- these LEDs are made for a SOG or SCROG-- as plants get taller the less light the lower part of a plant gets-- with a SOG or SCROG  the light is roughly the same distance from the plant !  These AERO BOXES is the best, easiest and most dependable way I 've ever grown !  When the Widow Jap slapped me down them dunes-- 2 and a half cartwheels and a face plant ?   Well R.W.S. slid down the dunes to check on me or more correctly laugh at me ! She said what do U need to keep us supplied with this kind of weed ?  As U saw by the pics Hippie posted for me I went a little buckwild !-- she's happy now !-- Stuff turns her into a WOOBLEHEAD !!


----------



## Keef

I'm not alone !-- Morning Giggy !--


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonland and all of the old farts that reside there. Sorry I missed the first wake and bake, so let`s have another session. Hard to make it when you don`t go to bed till 5am. Peace.


----------



## Keef

7 months for one harvest ?-- I quess I just an impatient water farmer !--- U might get more than me per harvest -- but I'm gonna harvest 7 times in that same 7 months !  Clone gets about a month to root out then 2 months in bloom -- move some to bloom every month !-- got one little A.K. in aero and another one soon!--  long as it is not a hermie I can use it !  Everyone sleeping in today ?


----------



## yooper420

Morning keef, patience, patience and more patience. Enough patience and you can grow anything. Years back (20-25) had a quite large cacti collection growing in my living room. They seem to take forever to grow and water, got to be careful with the water here. Very easy to over water them. Anywho, dirt farming and a moisture meter go hand in hand to achieve your goal. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> wake and bake #2 did some northern lights this morning, got my coffee. i guess i'm ready for the day. i guess no one knew of a good strain that doesn't dry your eyes real bad. yall have a great day, cause this ol fat boy is going to try his best. peace



 Giggy, I can't recommend a particular strain for ya because I don't remember the last time weed gave me dry eyes. I smoked some of a friend's a few months back that gave me the old "cotton mouth" effect, but no dryness of the eyeballs.

 I tossed a couple of extra ladies outside last year rather than trashing them, and they grew up around a mess of ragweed. I can still get the sneezing fits anytime I smoke any of it!

 Peace and love to the rest of my peeps! Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day for a change. Gotta hold back on the bake part of wake and bake until this afternoon. Mom's got a doctors appointment at 13:00, and I'm getting old enough I don't like driving blitzed. Besides, when you have to wait for it, it's all that much sweeter when it gets here.


----------



## bozzo420

morning all. Got the first bad sign today. A dead leaf coming from bud on the purple. took bud out ,but it may be close to harvest on the purple. You see that is my harvest sign. Bud rot  means its time.   It is just starting to pack on the weight, but if it's time ,its time.  will wait  and see if I'm right.


----------



## Beemer

giggy said:


> wake and bake #2 did some northern lights this morning, got my coffee. i guess i'm ready for the day. i guess no one knew of a good strain that doesn't dry your eyes real bad. yall have a great day, cause this ol fat boy is going to try his best. peace




Giggy I can't really help on the strains. There's a web site out here that has around 800 different strains with a lot of reviews. Pretty cool site with a lot of info. Go to Leafy  . com  and in the strain/dispensary search box type in no dry eyes. quite a few come up. Afghooey is one. Happy Tokerday:vap-Bong_smoker:

*
*


----------



## jaga

Beemer said:


> Good morning weed everyone. It's 7:02 here and still dark. We are at 12/12 and I'm hoping the PGG will start flowering. Happy Munchday you old farts. :joint:



Beemerbill I need some anxiety icons 
so sorry mate I just seen them pictures you put up a couple of days ago 
I never thought they would do that cause they grow in a jungle I thought mould resistant it looks like they have trichomes on them or is that just the spors from the mold did you chop them bits off


----------



## jaga

Hippie420 said:


> Giggy, I can't recommend a particular strain for ya because I don't remember the last time weed gave me dry eyes. I smoked some of a friend's a few months back that gave me the old "cotton mouth" effect, but no dryness of the eyeballs.
> 
> I tossed a couple of extra ladies outside last year rather than trashing them, and they grew up around a mess of ragweed. I can still get the sneezing fits anytime I smoke any of it!
> 
> Peace and love to the rest of my peeps! Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day for a change. Gotta hold back on the bake part of wake and bake until this afternoon. Mom's got a doctors appointment at 13:00, and I'm getting old enough I don't like driving blitzed. Besides, when you have to wait for it, it's all that much sweeter when it gets here.



Morning Hippie Hey bro I hope the appointment goes good for her 
we dont get ragweed here that I no off sounds like one of them bushy things that blow about on the films I used to watch


----------



## Beemer

jaga said:


> Beemerbill I need some anxiety icons
> so sorry mate I just seen them pictures you put up a couple of days ago
> I never thought they would do that cause they grow in a jungle I thought mould resistant it looks like they have trichomes on them or is that just the spors from the mold did you chop them bits off




Good morning weed jaga or I should say good evening weed to yea. the pictures you saw aren't PGG. That was the branch that broke off the Chernobyl a few weeks ago. Being under stress of no roots it was weak and there were 3 or 4 buds that had mold so I chopped it. I might get a couple of grams from it. Better than watching it mold away. Happy Tokerday


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I'm not alone !-- Morning Giggy !--



morning keef, haven't been at my desk much today. have a good one.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Giggy, I can't recommend a particular strain for ya because I don't remember the last time weed gave me dry eyes. I smoked some of a friend's a few months back that gave me the old "cotton mouth" effect, but no dryness of the eyeballs.
> 
> I tossed a couple of extra ladies outside last year rather than trashing them, and they grew up around a mess of ragweed. I can still get the sneezing fits anytime I smoke any of it!
> 
> Peace and love to the rest of my peeps! Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day for a change. Gotta hold back on the bake part of wake and bake until this afternoon. Mom's got a doctors appointment at 13:00, and I'm getting old enough I don't like driving blitzed. Besides, when you have to wait for it, it's all that much sweeter when it gets here.




i hear that bro, sneezing on the tokes could be bad.


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Giggy I can't really help on the strains. There's a web site out here that has around 800 different strains with a lot of reviews. Pretty cool site with a lot of info. Go to Leafy  . com  and in the strain/dispensary search box type in no dry eyes. quite a few come up. Afghooey is one. Happy Tokerday:vap-Bong_smoker:



i'm on leafy all the time but never searched that way, i'll give it a try later. have a good one.


----------



## giggy

well the buzzer just went off, so it is back to it. peace


----------



## jaga

Hello giggy is that my coffee drinking friend from Duck country


----------



## Hippie420

Watching westerns again, Jaga? I think you're thinking of tumbleweed. You find 'em way south west of yankeeland.
This stuff is NASTY for anyone with allegories. I've heard it said that your heart stops for a nanosecond every time you sneeze. In that case, I've been legally dead for at least an hour so far this year.
Sneezing, eyes that itch so bad you want to use a belt sander on 'em, nose running like sap in the spring, and ears you want to dig out with a knitting needle, that's what ragweed does to me. It went as far as swelling my right eye shut for a few days this year.
The rains and the heavy dews help, but the snow covering it up will be the real relief. Some years are worse than others, and this has been above average for me anyway.

Ain't nothin' I haven't lived through before. It's not life threatening, just a PITA. If it's the worst thing that happens to me this year, it's been a good year!

Please share with us your experiences with the PGG you've been growing. Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Keef

Don't need no stinking patience !-- can't over water - can't underwater-- won't burn my plants with too much nutes or too little !-- When it comes to weed my weakest parts is starting seed !-- when I figure out how to start them in my in my boxes -I'll have it Down!   Stuff don't dry my eyes out anymore either !-- Giggy I forgot about seedfinder -- good site for variety research -- I''ve been lusting for some of the black varieties !  Hey !-- How many ways are their to make Cannacaps ? I know some use that long water bath process-- Some just pack weed in caps and have a peanut butter sandwich chaser ---I fry mine up and filter out the oil to fill caps --  anyone know a different way ? Morning Yoop !


----------



## jaga

Hippie420 said:


> Watching westerns again, Jaga? I think you're thinking of tumbleweed. You find 'em way south west of yankeeland.
> This stuff is NASTY for anyone with allegories. I've heard it said that your heart stops for a nanosecond every time you sneeze. In that case, I've been legally dead for at least an hour so far this year.
> Sneezing, eyes that itch so bad you want to use a belt sander on 'em, nose running like sap in the spring, and ears you want to dig out with a knitting needle, that's what ragweed does to me. It went as far as swelling my right eye shut for a few days this year.
> The rains and the heavy dews help, but the snow covering it up will be the real relief. Some years are worse than others, and this has been above average for me anyway.
> 
> Ain't nothin' I haven't lived through before. It's not life threatening, just a PITA. If it's the worst thing that happens to me this year, it's been a good year!
> 
> Please share with us your experiences with the PGG you've been growing. Curious minds want to know.


OMG I have a dust allergy but the ragweed from what I just read I reckon would do me right in I get a touch of hayfever as well so I would be stuffed around that plant
Yea the good old westerns whatever happened to them,, I only ever get to see one if every one is out cause they say I am stuck in the days of Black an white LMAO I love what I see an read of the states amazingly wonderful place,, happy days


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> Don't need no stinking patience !-- can't over water - can't underwater-- won't burn my plants with too much nutes or too little !-- When it comes to weed my weakest parts is starting seed !-- when I figure out how to start them in my in my boxes -I'll have it Down!   Stuff don't dry my eyes out anymore either !-- Giggy I forgot about seedfinder -- good site for variety research -- I''ve been lusting for some of the black varieties !  Hey !-- How many ways are their to make Cannacaps ? I know some use that long water bath process-- Some just pack weed in caps and have a peanut butter sandwich chaser ---I fry mine up and filter out the oil to fill caps --  anyone know a different way ? Morning Yoop !



Hey Keef 
mine as well I have 3 seeds in at the moment an its the 3rd day for 2 still not a sign of anything pipping either,, an yep the seedfinder is a great place for seed information and choice


----------



## Keef

Allergies ?-- went over to the beach one day and red tide was blooming -- OMG!  No is immune to that stuff -- it's like tear gas makes it hard to breath !-  YES ! We have tumble weeds !-  cedar bloom up north of here is bad when the wind blows right ! We got goat weed too !


----------



## jaga

What the freak is red tide when I pop over for a visit hopefully I think I will brig a g mask LOL


----------



## jaga

OFC what a motley crew of Ganja lovers:chuck::aok::bolt:


----------



## Keef

Red Tide is an algae that blooms when the conditions are just right hasn't happened last 2 years !!  Did some math !-  Jaga our temp here hovers around 50 C. About 6 months out the year !  Hardly ever freezes! No one around here has cold weather clothes other than a light jacket !-- except the snowbirds !--  retirees from further north-- some of Hippie and Hoops neighbors who come south in winter to escape the cold then return home in summer to escape our heat !  We call them winter Texans !


----------



## bozzo420

keef said:


> red tide is an algae that blooms when the conditions are just right hasn't happened last 2 years !! Did some math !- jaga our temp here hovers around 50 c. About 6 months out the year ! Hardly ever freezes! No one around here has cold weather clothes other than a light jacket !-- except the snowbirds !-- retirees from further north-- some of hippie and hoops neighbors who come south in winter to escape the cold then return home in summer to escape our heat ! We call them winter texans !



 where we go they call us d--m yankies. What is the rent down there?  Snowbird  and happy


----------



## bozzo420

BEEMER  I found mold fix. the grow store guy finally gave a good tip, No Powdery Mildew.  Best I found. Its geranium oil and citric acid. works wonders. I am trying a test. the dead leaf that probably means bud rot showed up. The bud was ok , but I took it off . Then sprayed good on that part of the stem.  I just wonder if it works for PM. How about bud rot.  give it a shot. 

 the 3 friends I gave clones this year report zero mold. So my clone closet is ok ,but the outdoors area has got to be fixed.  the sulfur burner will be going for weeks. I wonder ,is there an outdoor spore killer for off season use? I what want commercial growers  use.
I now have 3 fans running out there all the time. 2 in greenhouse and 1 outside. 
no sign of PM in 10 days so all is good there.


----------



## Beemer

Good weed to you bozzo. Did the grow store have it in stock or did you make it up yourself? Sound like I will be trying it.


----------



## bozzo420

Beemer said:


> Good weed to you bozzo. Did the grow store have it in stock or did you make it up yourself? Sound like I will be trying it.



in stock 45 dollars ...makes 5 gallons. works get it quick. great stuff. best stuff I have found and natural oils.   was using peroxide and water  but this keeps it away for much longer


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - not sure about the rent. -- Lots of the snowbirds come down in R.V.s -- since they started this Eagle Ford Shale project property value have went up about 25 % -- everyone wants an island home !- many of the snowbirds used to have a second home here but most seem to be selling out !   Now they putting in a big water park Down the road !-- property values go high enough or a hurricane wipes us out -- I'm going back to the swamp !  There's places that can't be found unless U know where they are ! Spiders big as dinner plates -- snakes U can mistake for logs !-  alligators big as a cow !--  things and stuff out in the pitch black night --  bad things !!-- things that are afraid of me !


----------



## Keef

It ain't just me ! Swamp people will make some Gumbo or other tasty dish outa just about anything we can catch !


----------



## giggy

jaga said:


> Hello giggy is that my coffee drinking friend from Duck country



i don't know. duck country?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> It ain't just me ! Swamp people will make some Gumbo or other tasty dish outa just about anything we can catch !



I learned quickly that you never tell a Cajun cook to "make it the way you eat it".
 Took care of my hemorrhoids, though.

 You queered swamp living for me when you mentioned spiders as big as dinner plates. Snakes and gators are cool, though.


----------



## yooper420

keef,
Let me ask ya something OK. How long can you go away and leave your garden running on it`s own for ? My way of growing let`s me go away, stay 3 or 4 nights, come home and all`s well. Besides, I`m too cheap to go buy all the crap I would need to be a water grower. It`s all fun bro, just keep doin` it.


----------



## Keef

Yoop -- as I get more experienced I'm beginning to trust my system more and more !--  I like being around but if I had to I would trust it for a week or two !   Don't be talking about it being too hard or too expensive !-- the storage boxes cost about $10- the pump $20 - $10 aquarium air pump -- and a timer for the pumps !  I checked my power bill last April and the April before when I wasn't growing inside ! The bill was higher for the month I wasn't growing !  as far a nutes !-- I use three concentrates and PH. Down !-- One is a water conditioner and I use a grow solution and a bloom solution . About $10 a quart each ! I use 5 cc. Of the conditioner and 10 cc. Of bloom or grow solution per gallon of water and adjust the pH.   -- I don't even use a rooting solution anymore !-- Widow clones just as well with out it!   Took another box of cuttings this morning !  Got a nice little A.K. sitting in the middle looking good !-- if it turns out to be a girl !-- I could end up taking thousands of clones and growing it for years !


----------



## Keef

It's Yoop's fault he got me on a roll !-- My first box was a store bought 24 spot aero cloner . Cost me $25 !-- after using it and knowing how it worked I went to the hardware store - came home and built my first big box !  I started growing in the cloner and blooming in my homemade boxes !  Added a box every time I could hustle another light !-- U can get two of my boxes in one square yard / meter !   How long could my boxes go unattended ? I'm not ready to take the risk yet but possibly a month or more !-


----------



## bozzo420

just checked the triclones .they are purple stem white head mushrooms. prettiest little things.

heck I can't leave mine for more than a half hour or I get panic attacks .


----------



## Hippie420

PICS! PICS! PICS! We need pics, bozzo! I gotta see them pretty purple stems!


Keef, I'm with you, except I never bought any store bought boxes. Plastic storage boxes, bulkhead fittings, and a cheap Harbor Freight pump works wonders for building a R-DWC. I'll bet the dirt growers spend more on soil than I do boxes and nutes.


----------



## umbra

As I am reading about your powder mildew issues, I can tell you that it is systemic, that regardless of what you do, you will not eliminate it. All you can hope to do is control it. My area of expertise is Infection Prevention and Disease Control, I work with destroying micro organisms all day long. My best results have been with using lactic acid bacteria sprayed on the plant during lights off. Any clones taken from a plant with white powder mildew, will also have it. It is much harder to deal with once you have it than to prevent it. It is cause mostly by poor air flow and high humidty and eliminating those problems will go a long way in preventing the problem in the first place.


----------



## giggy

i have wanted to go dwc, but just haven't collected a meter yet. soil is pretty easy to come by here. don't ask about hydroponic stuff around here, you get that deer in the headlights look. i know i can get them online but prefer not to. i have had to use pool test strips to test ph, now i say the heck with it. i pull the water from the hose and let it set a day or two then use it. i'm not having any ph problems so i guess i'm lucky to have some good city water. i know if i go hydro them days are over.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> As I am reading about your powder mildew issues, I can tell you that it is systemic, that regardless of what you do, you will not eliminate it. All you can hope to do is control it. My area of expertise is Infection Prevention and Disease Control, I work with destroying micro organisms all day long. My best results have been with using lactic acid bacteria sprayed on the plant during lights off. Any clones taken from a plant with white powder mildew, will also have it. It is much harder to deal with once you have it than to prevent it. It is cause mostly by poor air flow and high humidty and eliminating those problems will go a long way in preventing the problem in the first place.



yep your right .just trying to get them home. will get it right next year.     will be doing better prevention .  and better air flow.  have 2 fans in greenhouse and one outdoors. they are doing ok  with this stuff. its geranium oil and light acids.  both years I have got the mold, it was from bad clones. wont happen again. had to rip the bad ones ,and treated the lightly infected ones.  I know it will creep back ,but I inspect them everyday.   outdoors, you got bugs and mold ......but the girls and I are happy outdoors.       thanks for the reply


----------



## thegloman

High Everybody!   Been busy plucking leaves & covering the PGG 
I sure hope it works & they start to bud.
Here's some bud porn for ya
Today's shots

View attachment little one.jpg

My Boy

View attachment PGG.jpg

PGG

View attachment purple haze.jpg

View attachment purple haze1.jpg

View attachment purple haze2.jpg

Purple Haze

View attachment White Widow.jpg

White Widow


----------



## Hippie420

Yum!


Glad to see you've got an attack dog on duty!


----------



## Keef

Umbra U shouldn't have told us your area of expertise -- We will ask question as they arise !  Just had to check today and my seed look mature !-- I'm mentioned my Widow was thriving more each cycle !  I was expecting another week but some of it is already ripe !-  I want to see those purple stem tricomes too !--


----------



## Keef

Anyone who grew PPG this year and weren't happy with it -- let me know !-- can't fix this crop but maybe there 's something we can do about future crops !   Wake and Bake in the morning ?? Be there or  check in when U can .-- I was thinking (always a dangerous thing ) -- Some of our people can't make the Wake and Bake !-- We need another service sometimes in the afternoon /evening !  -- What would we even call such an event ?? Anyway just another stoner thought !


----------



## Keef

Found another strain I gotta have !-- Medicine Woman !--  maybe even a cross of Medicine Woman and some good O.G. Maybe something like Larry O.G. !--  I would love to cross my indica heavy Widow on that Medicine Woman !--  Since I spent 20 years scrubbing for surgery -- I see it as a sign I'm on the right path ! Medicine Woman on My widow then put a good Black on it do a little tinkering with it -- might be a contender !


----------



## yooper420

Good Weednesday morning old farts. Gotta be time for coffee and wake and bake, coffee and wake and bake. This will help ya get up and at `em. If nothing else ya can think about it. Peace.


----------



## giggy

good morning yooper and everybody else as yall show up. no wake and bake for me this morning, my lighter quit, so i'll catch the 420 on the way home. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning all -- quess that.means me and Yoop this.early !--  Oh Well !-- we'll just wake and bake by our selves !   We got good weed and fire - we got this !  Surprised Giggy didn't beat us to it !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. baked   I think I'm awake.


----------



## Beemer

good morning weed everyone and a Happy Weedsday. Bozzo what was the name of the product. The grow store was close yesterday for some reason. Happy days all


----------



## jaga

Morning folks :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Hippie420

Hi kids. I'm late. Zoned out on a bowl of bubble this morning. Time traveling again. Lost a hour somewhere.

Checked the outside gals with the loupe the other day. They looked nice and milky, but I wanted to wait until the sun went down so I could get a good look. Got stoned and forgot, so I went out this morning before the sun came up. Bad idea. With the dew on 'em, they looked clear. I'll try sundown tonight.........if I don't forget..........


----------



## bozzo420

beemer said:


> good morning weed everyone and a happy weedsday. Bozzo what was the name of the product. The grow store was close yesterday for some reason. Happy days all



:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## bozzo420

beemer said:


> good morning weed everyone and a happy weedsday. Bozzo what was the name of the product. The grow store was close yesterday for some reason. Happy days all



no powdery midew


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> As I am reading about your powder mildew issues, I can tell you that it is systemic, that regardless of what you do, you will not eliminate it. All you can hope to do is control it. My area of expertise is Infection Prevention and Disease Control, I work with destroying micro organisms all day long. My best results have been with using lactic acid bacteria sprayed on the plant during lights off. Any clones taken from a plant with white powder mildew, will also have it. It is much harder to deal with once you have it than to prevent it. It is cause mostly by poor air flow and high humidty and eliminating those problems will go a long way in preventing the problem in the first place.



UMBRA  I like what I have read about lactic acid bacteria.  could you tell us more. where do you get it. How do you mix. and  anything we need to know. does it do anything to prevent bud rot to? or is it just for PM.  Great to hear from someone that knows. Tell us more please

lactic acid bacteria is used in beer making , is the  same as you use?


----------



## Keef

Hey O.F.C. --  The Nurse Larry Group could teach us.a.thing or two !  They have access to some fine and hard to locate varieties !--  We would do.well to listen ! Perhaps one day we can share knowledge and resources !


----------



## lovbnstoned

hope that everyone is doing well im here with 4 dogs ,, watch 2 for a fiend tht went up north
   stay high for all my fello tokers


----------



## Keef

Got a question for O.F.C. and the N.L. Group!--  together someone surely has an answer -- My wife  suffers from an auto-immune system disorder called Fibro- Myalsia -- most of the time no one would know anything was wrong !-- When it flares - she says her skin hurts,  The gentlest touch causes pain!-- fortunately I've used My Widow and extracts to treat her the best I can  but there has to be a variety that will give her more relief !! Any ideas ?


----------



## Beemer

Keef sorry to here the your wife has fibro-myalsia. Being it's an auto immune problem she needs to be on RSO. Using a high thc/cbd mix she can repair the receptors that control the immune system. I use the oil for the few little things i have problems with a mix of high thc sativa and a high cbd strain. I will be using a 1:1 ratio for my dosing. It doesn't take a lot, a little on your finger tacked to your lower gum or under tongue, will go straight to the receptors and there's no high involved. For something you need to do 3 or 4 times a day, most people would rather not get high and get healthy again. Go to the old digs and read motoco's how to make RSO and his dosing regiment. She can be cured.


----------



## yooper420

Know I`m glad that I never had to deal with powdery mildew or bud rot. That`s one point for indoor grows (I think). 

On another point, beemer, that RSO, sounds like I need to check into it. Then grow enough to make some.


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> Know I`m glad that I never had to deal with powdery mildew or bud rot. That`s one point for indoor grows (I think).
> 
> On another point, beemer, that RSO, sounds like I need to check into it. Then grow enough to make some.


 
 indoor growers get it to but not in that clean  white surgery room you have.

 the good thing is you may lose 10 % but you grow 300% more . enough for plenty of RSO.  best way is a combined grow. Right Hippie


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Got a question for O.F.C. and the N.L. Group!--  together someone surely has an answer -- My wife  suffers from an auto-immune system disorder called Fibro- Myalsia -- most of the time no one would know anything was wrong !-- When it flares - she says her skin hurts,  The gentlest touch causes pain!-- fortunately I've used My Widow and extracts to treat her the best I can  but there has to be a variety that will give her more relief !! Any ideas ?




Keef, I am sorry your wife is suffering with FMS. It is the pits, but Beemer is right RSO will really help. I use 1/2 the size of a piece of rice  rso at night. 

Mostly a good indica is usually where you go for pain. I know that with Fibromyalgia getting a good night sleep is really important and hard to get  with a flare up. I promise some good RSO will help her sleep and help her pain.

 I have made rso out of a couple different varieties and it has helped some folks. If you or anyone on here can come up with a good indica that makes your muscles relax, that is what you want.  You could start a thread that asked which pot was best for pain and see what you can find.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> best way is a combined grow. Right Hippie


Yup!

 I got bud rot on one bud last grow. It was the Black Lights, and the one plant at the back of the room had this HUGE bud that was white in the extreme middle. I blame it on my old dehumidifier taking a dump on me before I could afford to buy the new one.
 I just peeled the bud open, tossed out the center, and made oil out of the rest.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm waiting to hear back on the lactic acid bacteria.   I'll be treating BEFORE I get the stuff from now on. worked with the mites this year. From now on they get weekly sprays while in veg. mite and mold


----------



## Keef

Guys got a family health crisis I have to deal with --- I'll be back in a few days !  Take care of each other !!!


----------



## jaga

Sitting down in the lounge this morning it dawned on me that my weed stinks through the house now :vap-Bong_smoker:can any one vouch for the Ona blocks I read good stuff about them but I would rather hear it from one of you guys


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE, lets get the day starter.


----------



## giggy

jaga said:


> Sitting down in the lounge this morning it dawned on me that my weed stinks through the house now :vap-Bong_smoker:can any one vouch for the Ona blocks I read good stuff about them but I would rather hear it from one of you guys



i use a carbon filter in the shed that i grow in. i had to come home from work to move plants, i wasn't using a filter and had the hood smelling of herb. i have heard of people using ona but always as a add on to their filters.


----------



## bozzo420

thanks unbra.       good morning all


----------



## yooper420

Old farts of Curmudgeonland,
Good morning to one and all. It turns to fall on the calendar and the warm weather returns. Supposed to be low 70`s through the weekend, that`s about 10 degrees above average. Beautiful weather, outside chores gotta get done before winter sets in. Oh yeah, missed the first call, so here goes again. Wake and bake with coffee, can`t be beat.


----------



## Hackerman

I'm late again. I need to start waking up earlier.

Hungover, as usual.

Going to hang my new T5 light today.


----------



## Hippie420

Jaga, never had a problem with smell. I've got a nose like a DEA agent, and I can't smell my outside gals unless I'm within fifteen feet on the down wind side. For strangers to get close enough, they'd have to be at least 200 feet inside my property lines and well within range.
The inside gals? About a week before they get chopped, when you open the basement door, you get the mildest of whiffs. After I start chopping and trimming, you can smell 'em if I open the front door! The whole house reeks of weed, but I kind of enjoy the smell.
Of course, I live on a dead end road that's got five houses on it, so there aren't many worries about the wrong person getting a whiff.

I had a friend that lived in a condo. He had problems with odor until he found some sort of goodies in a little plastic pot. Not too sure what they were, but they worked like a charm.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed you old farts. took a few pictures yesterday and found this. I will be looking very close today to see if she is a he. the biggest of the PGGs showed this yesterday. It wasn't there the day before. 

View attachment 0924141429a.jpg


View attachment 0924141435.jpg


----------



## Beemer

Here's a few more of the ladies outside. 

View attachment 0924140901a.jpg


View attachment 0924141426a.jpg


View attachment 0924141427.jpg


View attachment 0924141430b.jpg


View attachment 0924141430c.jpg


View attachment 0924141427c.jpg


View attachment 0924141431a.jpg


View attachment 0924141432.jpg


View attachment 0924141433a.jpg


View attachment 0924141434.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Beautiful, Beemer! Who needs porn with pics like those?


----------



## Hippie420

Talked to a guerilla grower yesterday. I've known this guy for ten years or so, don't know his name, and he doesn't know mine. He told me he harvested 100 plants this year (believable), that he grows nothing but indicias (believable), that some of his indicias get 14 feet tall (really?) and he grows from feminized seeds and has never had a hermie.

He plants along river banks and tends them via canoe (great idea), and one of his buds weighted 127 grams dry (?), and that each indicia plant averaged six pounds (wow!).

Of course, he had to mention that he flies to Amsterdam every four months (why?) and spends 20K for seeds and whores each trip. He mails the seeds back and they get here before he gets home.

Not too sure how much is bull and how much is true. I can see a single man wanting to get his "freak on" four times a year, but why seeds each time, especially when he only grows outside and we only have one season for growing? Has anybody heard of an indicia strain that gets that big and produces that kind of weight? Has anybody grown a single cola that weighed 127 grams dry, even from a sativa?


----------



## lovbnstoned

nice pic's Beemer,,   i use Ona just to clear the air of all the nasty smell in the air,, i can't afford all that all that stuff.  the Ona works gret for me
  looks like i should b starting  grow next month 
  may all my fello toker stay high:joint:


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Beautiful, Beemer! Who needs porn with pics like those?



Hippie here's a horror story for you





lovbnstoned said:


> nice pic's Beemer,,   i use Ona just to clear the air of all the nasty smell in the air,, i can't afford all that all that stuff.  the Ona works gret for me
> looks like i should b starting  grow next month
> may all my fello toker stay high:joint:



Thank you lovbnstoned. I have used Ona and it works pretty darned good. Happy Thurweedday :vap_smiley: 

View attachment 0925140919.jpg


View attachment 0925140919a.jpg


View attachment 0925140922.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thought I would check in !  Shoot up here amongest us --- Somebody got to have some relief !! As for R.S.O. -- I still don't have enough weed to treat her properly !  Working on it !  Not getting better yet but I have fought it to a standstill !   It's tough but I now have the O.F.C. and the N.L.G. to help !-- I can't lose !! Just may take a cycle or 2--- A high THC and High C.B.D. TREATMENT --- Maybe Chem Dawg and Charlottes Web ?  Anyway she's calling !-- Take Care Of EACH OTHER !! LATER !


----------



## Hippie420

Ouch, Beemer! Sure looks like your lady's got balls! Doesn't look like they're split and doing any fertilizing yet, though. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya.

20:00 hours here and dark as the inside of a cow. Went out to the pot pen and checked the first plant in line, a Skunk#1. Trics are nice and milky. Might start hacking my way to the back of the pen this weekend. I figure a plant a day is all I really want to monkey with. Might have a good day and do a Norman Bates on a bunch of 'em, though.

Keef, hope RWS gets better soon. Don't know much about what she's got, but if it's putting her down, it's gotta be mean.

lovbnstoned, that's the stuff! It comes in little plastic tubs, right?


----------



## Keef

What's F.M. ? Well this week it is the lost income of 3 -- 12 hour shifts at $40+ per mour --truth be that her health is worth many times that to me !   Never seen her this bad !  It rips my heart out but I know it will be better when the crisis ends !  If I can keep this from happening again I'll do what I have to -- law plant limits ?? Screw that I'll do what I have to !


----------



## Hippie420

Wish you were in Michigan, cuz. The town caregiver connection sells  RSO in the syringe. There's enough in one to keep ya in orbit for quite a while.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Wish you were in Michigan, cuz. The town caregiver connection sells RSO in the syringe. There's enough in one to keep ya in orbit for quite a while.[/QUOTE
> 
> AFTER NOV ELECTION YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET IT IN FLORIDA  A LITTLE CLOSER. OR COLORADO NOW.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> I make my own LAB. No it doesn't help with bud rot. 2 diferent problems, but both are about air flow. I brew beer as well and in brewing it is used for sour beers (lambic) like a Flanders. I use EM1 on a regular basis in my organic grows. EM1 is a consortium of symbionic micro organisms developed by Dr Higa in Japan. Orginally for waste management, it has many unique properties. Some consume it for probiotic properties, but I find that it helps with many pests and diseases that my plants see on a regular basis. LAB is part of the consortium of EM1. PC Duck has really taken info from me and run with it. I believe there is still a thread here in a discussion I had with Mass Producer about EM1. Very good info and well worth a read.



sorry ...another question. Do you make yours with rice water (fermented) then milk  and fermented again? or do you use a starter culture?   with starter culture  ..it's like wine making . 
 If I use it after this falls harvest outside and in the greenhouse ,will it kill the mold spores in the soil?
 most people seem to use it as a soil amendment.  is that what people mean by a tea?
 Thanks I have learned so mush about this stuff . I can't wait to brew my first batch.


----------



## yooper420

keef,
Take good care of RWS, hope she`s better very soon. We got things here. 

bozzo,
Or is it the "Mad Scientist" ?


----------



## bozzo420

yep. fighting scientist. I'm killing that stuff before I get it. just like ladybugs.....I'm letting the microbes  do their work.  you know last summer I ordered some nematodes with my ladybugs. you could not see them they were so small. 5 million on a sponge.  Sprayed them on my front yard. Guess what . no grubs ......means no  moles. All from some tiny no see ems. 

this stuff protects against bugs and mold. natural


----------



## bozzo420

I'm just wondering if its used in beer and wine..........can't you just spray them with some Ripple


----------



## yooper420

Sounds like a winner bozzo. I know the ladybugs work.


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> I'm just wondering if its used in beer and wine..........can't you just spray them with some Ripple




I don't think so. You have a better chance with Bonnes Farm :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer said:


> I don't think so. You have a better chance with Bonnes Farm :vap_smiley:


 
 I threw up a little bit when I read that.......Had a really bad experience with that stuff as a teenager.


 Any of you Old Farts know anything about breeding? If you do, I'd love to pick your brains a little.


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> I threw up a little bit when I read that.......Had a really bad experience with that stuff as a teenager.
> 
> 
> Any of you Old Farts know anything about breeding? If you do, I'd love to pick your brains a little.



Well Hippie it goes like this. When mommy wants :vap_smiley::vap_smiley::vap_smiley::vap_smiley:'

It's a guy 

View attachment 0925141749a.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

I've made some decent cannabutter outta males.

I bought a book a hundred years ago about breeding weed. It was so far over my head I felt like a short bus rider at Harvard.

One of my best strains was a project of a guy I knew. He took a landrace sativa, Black Vietnamese, and crossed it with Northern Lights. When he was growing the Vietnamese, he said most took 18 weeks to flower, and some he gave up on after 22 weeks. He bred the quicker flowering plants with Northern Lights, which took the average flower time down to 12 weeks.
My question is, do you breed a male Northern with a female Black, or the other way around?
I was given some Jamaican Blue Mountain seeds by a really nice guy in Texas, but I've read where they're a 17 week plus flower time. Maybe breeding them with Northern Lights would bring down the flower time?
I'm not trying to ruin the gene pool, nor am I trying for the Cup. I just like Jamaican weed but don't have an outside season near long enough or deep enough pockets to afford to let 'em suck kilowatts for five months or more indoors.

Any input from the brain trust would be appreciated.


----------



## Keef

Is it still Wake and Bake if U didn't sleep ?   Hippie -- put a fast finishing Indica cross on that ganga and I bet she'll finish a lot faster !   Maybe a Black Vietnam Northern Widow --- or Nurse Larry Blacklight Thanks for the support guys !-- sometimes it is just nice to know someone cares !    Check in tommorrow !-- stuff has to break before I do !  Anyway , I'm about to get lit cause I'm dragging a little low!


----------



## yooper420

beemer,
Had to kick the boy outta the hood huh ? 

hippie,
Boone`s Farm Strawberry Hill, made the best of us puke. Yech. 

keef,
Don`t worry about us, you take care of RWS. Hope she feels better real soon. 

Curmudgeonlanders,
Wake and bake time.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> I threw up a little bit when I read that.......Had a really bad experience with that stuff as a teenager.
> 
> 
> Any of you Old Farts know anything about breeding? If you do, I'd love to pick your brains a little.



good morning 

 in Viet Nam a guys family sent him 2 bottles of Ripple  Pagan Pink.  That was a good night. I had mine sent 2 big mac's  They were great even after 2 weeks in the mail.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> What's F.M. ? Well this week it is the lost income of 3 -- 12 hour shifts at $40+ per mour --truth be that her health is worth many times that to me !   Never seen her this bad !  It rips my heart out but I know it will be better when the crisis ends !  If I can keep this from happening again I'll do what I have to -- law plant limits ?? Screw that I'll do what I have to !



FMS stands for firbromyalgia syndrome. She needs rest, light exercise and a good indica for pain. The oil will take it away... You gotta get your grow on so you can make some RSO.


----------



## bozzo420

My man Keef. use your trim. makes great RSO. one ounce will give you 2 to 3 grams. that's a lot of RSO. need 60 grams for cancer treatment they say. I used good bud ,but also used trim.  even plain leafs make oil.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> sorry ...another question. Do you make yours with rice water (fermented) then milk  and fermented again? or do you use a starter culture?   with starter culture  ..it's like wine making .
> If I use it after this falls harvest outside and in the greenhouse ,will it kill the mold spores in the soil?
> most people seem to use it as a soil amendment.  is that what people mean by a tea?
> Thanks I have learned so mush about this stuff . I can't wait to brew my first batch.


Yes the rice water and milk fermented. With EM1 I use a culture. For just LAB there is no need for a starter culture, the yeast in the air is enough to start fermentation. The starch in the rice and the lactose in the milk are enough sugar for fermentation.


----------



## umbra

No aerated composted teas are another way to develop herds of beneficial micro organisms.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rosebud -- stuff only grows so fast !--  Let me go gather a bag of trim and stuff and whip up a batch of R.S.O. --- Oh ! That's right I've used it all up -- now all I can do is watch her suffer!!-- the death of our oldest Shi- Tzu has not helped.a bit !  Spent this months mortage of trying to.save my pup ! I'm sure the situation kicked off the crisis !--- What hurts me the worst if when I can do nothing to help !  We've been down that narcotic road and leads straight to.addiction !  Won't do that again !-- It's not a.good day to.be Keef !!


----------



## lovbnstoned

how do i Join the Od Farts Club ??


----------



## thegloman

Keef,  I'm gonna send you an email,  check it soon & get back to me ok?


----------



## Keef

Lovbnstoned..-- Yoop the " Supreme Justice of the Joint " and our official greeter Thakes care of that !  Lovbnstoned -- I went back and read "The Nurse Larry thread".  I know who U guys are !---  Mane a front is moving thru --- Taking care of R.W.S. and myself is going to be tough -- No preblem !-- Learned in the aftermath of Katina -- U better learn to function  cause ain't no one coming to help !


----------



## Hippie420

lovbnstoned said:


> how do i Join the Od Farts Club ??


Are you over 50? Do you admit to being an old fart? If you answered "yes" to the above questions, you're in! Welcome!

 Yoop, you ain't done it in a coon's age. Can you give him the "official" greeting? Purdy please?


----------



## yooper420

Purdy please ? Guess I gotta get off my lazy behind and do something here, be it good, bad, or indifferent, gotta do it. 
OK now, looks like we got a wanna be member of the "Old Farts Club". Let`s see if he/she can meet our stringent criteria for membership in our exclusive club. 
#1...You be 50 yet ? 
       Said he/she is over 50, so OK on that one.
#2...Not of sound mind.
       Proved that by wanting to join the OFC.
Looks like the very strict criteria for membership in our exclusive club has been met. 
Rules, yes, rules. All good clubs have rules, as do we. 
Old Farts Club Rules,
In reality we only have one rule that we strictly live by. And that is we tell no fibs, no half truths, no little white lies, no white lies, no half baked lies, no bold faced lies, no down right lies, no lies in any way, shape or form. Now no one has ever been caught tellin` lies, so do not be the first one. This has been due to, but not limited to, hearing loss, failing eyesight, brain farts (many of `em), senior moments (many of these too), but mostly to a who gives a sh(crap) attitude. That`s over with, so let`s get to everyone`s favorite part. Find a place to park it and sit back and partake with us in the enjoyment of some of "Mother Nature`s" finest medicinal herbs. Now you will, forever more, be known as an old fart and curmudgeon. That just leaves one final thing to do. Ya gotta move to Curmudgeonland, our ancestral home. Welcome home, ya old fart.


----------



## umbra

microbeorganics.com is a good source of info for brewing ACT. Tim has a lot of information


----------



## Beemer

lovbnstoned said:


> how do i Join the Od Farts Club ??




Are you an old fart? :vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Guys I'm sorry I been such a downer -- The wife is slowly coming out the crisis --- All will be well until next time !-- She's resting well for a change !   Thanks for the support !-- I got e-mails from some of U ! It's beginning to feel like I got family here !-- I checked this afternoon and the grow seems to be taking care of it's self !!  Got that little A.K. in aero and if if a female it's the only A.K. I need !  Without the Widow R.W.S. would probably have ended up in the hospital-- Gonna try some other varieties and a mix of 2 like Rosebud said !--- Maybe an ultra clean R.S.O. with a DMSO  base !   Storming tonight and the face is swelling !--- A cripple nursing a cripple !-- When it rains it pours !!


----------



## jaga

Hippie420 said:


> Jaga, never had a problem with smell. I've got a nose like a DEA agent, and I can't smell my outside gals unless I'm within fifteen feet on the down wind side. For strangers to get close enough, they'd have to be at least 200 feet inside my property lines and well within range.
> The inside gals? About a week before they get chopped, when you open the basement door, you get the mildest of whiffs. After I start chopping and trimming, you can smell 'em if I open the front door! The whole house reeks of weed, but I kind of enjoy the smell.
> Of course, I live on a dead end road that's got five houses on it, so there aren't many worries about the wrong person getting a whiff.
> 
> I had a friend that lived in a condo. He had problems with odor until he found some sort of goodies in a little plastic pot. Not too sure what they were, but they worked like a charm.



Yep that would be about how I imagine it to be where you are I so need to get it together 
the stuff from the plastic pot could be the stuff I am thinking to get :aok:
have a great morning wake an bake when you guys arrive its shaterday


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> Guys I'm sorry I been such a downer -- The wife is slowly coming out the crisis --- All will be well until next time !-- She's resting well for a change !   Thanks for the support !-- I got e-mails from some of U ! It's beginning to feel like I got family here !-- I checked this afternoon and the grow seems to be taking care of it's self !!  Got that little A.K. in aero and if if a female it's the only A.K. I need !  Without the Widow R.W.S. would probably have ended up in the hospital-- Gonna try some other varieties and a mix of 2 like Rosebud said !--- Maybe an ultra clean R.S.O. with a DMSO  base !   Storming tonight and the face is swelling !--- A cripple nursing a cripple !-- When it rains it pours !!



Hey Keef bless you mate 
I understand how upsetting it is,, strange but Paddy dosent so much have attacks any more   
its a horrible thing to go through have you tried doing a metal flush or,, we dd one a couple of years back it really makes a difference you would be best to do the Dr Holda Clarck Parasite cleanse and follow with the metal flush or vice a versa Paddy became much better but she only had the strength to do the metal flush 
I think it is called Humit R if I am right if you want I will check for ya just give me a shout:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Wake and Bake !--- We gonna be O.K. !--- Jaga-- don't understand this metal flush thing ! U asked if I tried to grow some PPG -- as the seeds were germinating  I messed up and let them dry out !-- kilt them grave yard dead !  Immune diseases are hard to treat !   Perhaps my peeps can understand-- I can't work anymore and I'm not sure how long she can !--- I got one choice-- One way or another -- Weed got to pay the bills soon!  Gonna have a good day today even if it kills me !-- smoke'm if U got'm !


----------



## Keef

Looks like I'm gonna need a steady supply of RSO --- Time to break out that R&D mind and solve a problem !-- To make RSO -- I need weed -got that covered soon -- I need alcohol for the extraction-- the amount needed would cost too much if I use d Everclear and not reuse it!-- I know how to make 'shine cheaper than any store bought alcohol  so I quess it's time to polish up Pa-Pa's  tech and make my own ! I'm thinking out loud incase someone has any input !-- I know how to make mash and a hot water heater will easily convert to a moonshine still-- electric of course --- I can use a crockpot on low as a thump bucket-- from there the vapor can be condensed in a ice bath !  The same still can be used to reduce and reuse alcohol extract !-- drain concentrate out and finish reduction in a smaller device with a little heat and some suction !  What's my peeps got to say ?


----------



## yooper420

Made it to the weedend, late to wake and bake. Solution....have second wake and bake. That was easy enough, on with the rest of the day.


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self Yoop !!-- I 'm in my happy place this morning -- took a couple tokes -- but  I think I might survive to fight another day ! My body might not agree but I get the mind right and let the body rest and heal -- We B  O.K. !


----------



## bozzo420

mind says yes I can.....but the body says  nope.........sounds like everyday to me lol
good morning all. The purple is coming down today I think. And the rest went into overdrive on the 21st. Its like they said oops its 12/12 time to finish up.


----------



## Hackerman

Ahhhhhh, here we go again. I am tired of waking up with hangovers.

Gig didn't go too bad. We only raised about $700 cash but we got an entire trailer of instruments. Some of the kids were there so we let them pick out instruments for themselves and play with us a little.

Went OK, I guess. The kids were happy. I guess that's what counts.

My head sure hurts, today. LOL


----------



## jaga

Boyz I will be crawling up the stairs tonight I been having some bad arguments with me bed around about 2am an it always wins in the end an chucks me out by 5:30 at the latest:rant:


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, hope everyone's doing ok/ i have been a little under the weather, but trying to get better. glad i don't have a grow going at the moment cause i don't belive i would like bending over to check if need watering. gonna set off another bomb later today, don't want them bugs again.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> mind says yes I can.....but the body says  nope.........sounds like everyday to me lol
> good morning all. The purple is coming down today I think. And the rest went into overdrive on the 21st. Its like they said oops its 12/12 time to finish up.



when i read your post the first line reminded me of this.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5XuBgP7dOo[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, get down with your bad self???? that made me laugh and cry at the same time. Our one time best bud used to say that all the time... we still say that here sometimes. I love that. 
I also hear ya about the sick taking care of the sick. That just plain sucks when your both down. My dad when he was 80 used to say, "oh to feel 60 again"... WHAT???? 
I hope you and your wife feel lots better soon.

Hackerman, there is a way to not wake up with a hangover you know. ....lol

You old flatulence group have a great day!


----------



## Keef

Rosebud - glad that amused U ---a little humor never hurts !-- ain't my first rodeo -- Momma said -- Sometimes it just be that way !  What's up with Hackerman ? -- like U said there is one sure way to avoid hangovers !  Dude I would hate to be your liver !!  My last run in with the Po-Po ,  that Crown Royal almost got my *** kicked !  It may be funny when Jeff Foxworthy jokes about telling the Po-Po -- if I lay down will ya'll draw my picture with that chalk Ya'll got ?? They do not find this humorous at all !!


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie -- When U were talking about being able to cobble up a DWC system from found items !  I grew up around a metal working shop and the neighbor had an auto repair biz !-- I can cobble stuff together with the best but I knew I was gonna build several aero boxes and the parts had to be interchangeable -- can't do that from a junk yard !--- hardware store was my best choice --   I finally have it together ! I have now what I call a unit -- I use 2 boxes in grow to feed the 4 in bloom !-- I move one box of 34 plants into bloom every month -- having 4 ---34 spot boxes in bloom I'm able to spread them out to avoid crowding and provide air flow !  When the law changes - I'll know what I can do with a unit -- then it's just a matter of adding units to achieve the desired harvest !


----------



## Hackerman

Rosebud said:


> Hackerman, there is a way to not wake up with a hangover you know. ....lol



There is????


----------



## Keef

Since ya'll got me all stretched out and on my soapbox let's talk about power production !-- my last R&D project was to produce electricity from sea water !-- I ain't no Keano Reeves but I figured it out !  I found out about the Bagdad battery and wheels started turning !-- we got better stuff to work with than they Did--- made my version out of PVC , Copper wire and a steel screw !-- any acidic or alkaline liquid will work !-- produced 3 volt per cell and build 24 -- connected in series and stuff to produce 12 volts !-- no charging required !--  a solar panel collect only so much power in a give space !-- U could stack my panels producing more power in a given space than any solar panel! One of my battery bank as big as.a fridge could power a home !--  Yeah !  I'm crazy as Hell -- someone without a bunch of  engineering degrees could never do anything like that !!-- too late I.already did it !


----------



## bwanabud

Hackerman said:


> There is????



Keep drinking


----------



## Hackerman

bwanabud said:


> Keep drinking



Yep, that works. I did that from about 15 years old until I was 35. Worked like a charm.

I think I died from alcoholism when I was 35 and I was so well pickled that I just haven't expired yet. LOL


----------



## lovbnstoned

i'm 67,, just turn this sept,, nn tell no lies ,, smoke the MMJ,, even tho no legal yet here in Florida,, n Fart like hell    hahahhhaahhahahahhahhahah


----------



## Keef

Lovbnstoned -- Dude U got the right attitude !--- smoked my first joint back in '73 at the military police school !-- I knew then I'd found an old friend !  U would be surprised at all the stuff people will stick under the seat when they think they might be in trouble -- never busted anyone for possession always gave them a chance to hide it in my jeep !  Came home from the Army with a sack of seed and a plan !  Haul a 5 gal bucket up into a bald cypress tree -- wire that puppy in place and when the seedlings were ready stick them up there !-- people in the swamp hardly ever look up !


----------



## bozzo420

lovbnstoned said:


> i'm 67,, just turn this sept,, nn tell no lies ,, smoke the MMJ,, even tho no legal yet here in Florida,, n Fart like hell hahahhhaahhahahahhahhahah



one month left then you legal. But I have heard that the ballot proposal calls for 2500 dispensaries but no home growing. Who wrote the proposal up the farmers in south Florida?  or have I heard wrong?  I will be coming there for the winters if it passes.  Welcome to the old farts


----------



## bozzo420

I have been trimming the purple all day. forgot how much work it is.  it sure makes the rest of the girls  look pale. I love the smoke ,it even taste purple.


----------



## yooper420

lovbnstoned said:


> i'm 67,, just turn this sept,, nn tell no lies ,, smoke the MMJ,, even tho no legal yet here in Florida,, n Fart like hell hahahhhaahhahahahhahhahah




 Glad you decided to join us in Curmudgeonland. I turn 67 in November, live in the U.P. of Michigan. Spend the winters in Florida (sometimes).  Have used MJ daily since July `68. Wife farts enough for both of us. Peace.


----------



## Beemer

Good afternoon weed everyone. Took the male down and now it's drying in the garage. Just can't throw it away. Not sure what I will do with it. Wish I had a juicer. I cut 4  - 5' walking stick off the bottom end and it is still 8 plus ft hanging. Pretty plant even if it was a guy. Every time I say it's a guy I remember we were on liberty call in New Zealand, can't remember where in New Zealand, but it was almost closing time and Carlos picked up a gorgeous blond and head out across the street and up the stairs with her. We were all outside because of the bar closing when from across the street we heard this horrendous roar and about 10 seconds later Carlos was at the bottom of the stair screaming "she's a flucking guy. That brings back a lot of memories form 1970. Now I will be sitting here for the next hour or so thinking about all the good times on liberty. 

View attachment 0926141740.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - wasn't it U who asked me about rent on the island ? --- bumped into some snowbirds and asked them where do most snowbirds stay for the winter ?  Some stayed in an R.V. park but some said they bought a condo and have a management firm rent it out during peak season and stay there themselves durin winter !  They say they pretty much break even for the year !


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Wife farts enough for both of us. Peace.


I'm gonna tell her that next time I see her!


 Bill, chop that dude up and throw some schwag in with it and make some butter! It works!


----------



## Keef

Never to old to learn !-- been over at seedfinder -- Just when did they change the name of a Northern Lights - White Widow cross from White Rhino to Medicine Man ?  Hello Mr. Nice !  Gotta have it !!


----------



## Hippie420

Question for the Brain Trust: How many lumens per square foot are you running? I've seen the figure of 3000 tossed around here in many posts.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Bozzo - wasn't it U who asked me about rent on the island ? --- bumped into some snowbirds and asked them where do most snowbirds stay for the winter ? Some stayed in an R.V. park but some said they bought a condo and have a management firm rent it out during peak season and stay there themselves durin winter ! They say they pretty much break even for the year !



I had rental houses for 20 years...you could not give me another one.  I rent and do not have to worry till I get down the next year. And those R.V.s pay half of what I pay for a spot to park them.  It's to far down there. Would be another day of travel each way.


----------



## Beemer

good evening hippie. In my 4x4 tent I run any where's from 4500 to 6000 lumens per square foot. I have dropped it down to 2500 but after a week I put it back up to 4500. this is MH lumens.


----------



## Rosebud

I have been told by smarter people then me that you need 3000 lumens per sq feet during veg. 5,000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, Bill and Miss Rose. I don't believe all the hype in lumen output by the manufacturers (they rate a 600W at 96K), so realistically I'm running over 5000 and feeling under gunned. I've been scrog-ing a four foot by four foot screen with a 600 watt HPS. I bought an exact duplicate and am going to throw that in the mix during peak/final stage of growth. That should put me at over 11K per square foot if my ciphering is correct.

I know you can bake 'em with heat, but I've never heard of killing 'em with too much light.


----------



## Hippie420

Meant to mention that I've read where you should shoot for 50 watts per square foot, so my 16 sq. ft. should have 800, and two fixtures would put me at 1200. I'm pretty sure when it comes to lights, too much is never enough. They all pale in comparison to Old Saul.


----------



## Beemer

I agree with the manufactures idea of what there bulbs will put out. With going up to 11k you better have some good height to you tent. Even at 6000 you should be around 20" away from the plant.


----------



## Hippie420

I use a XL cool tube reflector, and with the ballast on 100%, I can get the light within 12-16 inches of the tops. I always went by the old adage, if you can put your hand over the top of the bud and the bulb doesn't make the back of your hand uncomfortable, you're fine.

The tube is hooked up to six inch ducting with a inline fan, and the ballast aren't in the room. I run a dehumidifier and an air conditioner in a sealed room.

The single fixture worked fine, but after three grows in the room, I just get the feeling the extra fixture wouldn't hurt. I guess the proof will be in the weight of the harvest and the quality of the weed.


----------



## Beemer

sounds like you have it handled just fine. A couple of months ago I cooked some weed in whole milk and so added cream. turned out really good but I made to much. So I froze it in an ice tray. Made myself a nice smoothie tonight with 3 cubes in it and I'm about ready to blast off. See yea:bolt:


----------



## Keef

Time to get up so we can get down !!--- Bunch of Old Fartknockers !   Lumins, Watts , square feet -- Ya'll know math hurts my brain !--  How's this ? I use one 90 watt triband LED per box.--My aero boxes are about 20 in. X 36 in. -- if that's too much or too little , don't tell the my Widow ! Girlfriend is over a year old and I swear this plant has adapted to my grow conditions !--  just took another box of clones --  My box lids have a checkerboard pattern -- 5 rows of 7 squares-- I drill a 2" hole in each square -  I use one for pump and bubbler cords and hoses -- that leaves 34 spots for plants -- 8-12 in. tall they go to bloom !  She bolts for 2 weeks then settles down to make bud !


----------



## Keef

Weed may be legal in some states but under federal law we all Outlaws !  Pa-Pa said if they made a law saying everyone had to jump off a cliff would U ?


----------



## yooper420

All this commotion going on this morning. The big problem is no wake and bake yet this morning. So here goes....get your wake and bake on, with coffee no less. Go for it.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning boys and girls. waked ,uncovered girls ,coffee ,on line........oh yea forgot  Bake.   Have to go back and start over.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, got the wake and bake going. still a little under the weather and slept in this morning too. peace


----------



## yooper420

The Sunday morning sleep in gang. I know it felt good, can`t remember the last time I got 5 hours of sleep.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Weed may be legal in some states but under federal law we all Outlaws ! Pa-Pa said if they made a law saying everyone had to jump off a cliff would U ?



My Dad had 20 plants in a bedroom when he died. He had been growing for years in his garden. A friend grew in his ,and it was a contest between them. Who could grow the best looking tomato's, peppers, bean and pot. 
 They were friends from North Alabama.  But what was beautiful , my dad never smoked a joint . Never.  But tell a hillbilly something is against the law, and he is going to do it on principle .


----------



## Keef

Still Baking at the beach !  Bozzo -- I think U might be right about that principle thing !  Swamp People ,Hillbillies-- same kind of people -- U don't want to chase a Hillbilly up in the hills and hollers he grew up in !-- same with the swamp !!   Wife always wanted to live at the beach - so here we are !-- Too wide open for me U can see for miles !-- in the swamp you're lucky to see a hundred yards !!  Don't like people getting in my biz or telling me what I can and can't do !


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> The Sunday morning sleep in gang. I know it felt good, can`t remember the last time I got 5 hours of sleep.



yea, but do you still take the afternoon nap? a fire hall tradition.


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing wrong with a nap!!--  I hear that some people go to church on Sunday and  do that confession thing !!-- I got a confession.!--- I cheated on every drug screen I ever took !  AND I WOULD DO IT AGAIN !


----------



## umbra

wake n bake time :vap-Bong_smoker: Got get ready for some football. Going to 49's vs Eagles. Its only 175 miles away :ciao:


----------



## Strawberryslilpatch

I was thinking ( for like three hours ) what to write. Now I can't remember much of what I wanted to say. At 57 I think I think I'm allowed to get away with something sometimes.
 Oh yeah,
  Do any of you remember the very first time you smoked Pot? I do back in 1971. The Hippies hanging out in the City Park where I grew up as a kid asked me if I wanted to get High, I was only 14yrs old coming back from swimming at the Pool riding my Schwinn Stingray ( Lemon Peeler ). lol Bought my first lid about a week later for $2.00. A "5 Finger Lid" of Panama Red stuffed in a big letter envelope. This Hippie Chick told me she was really hungry, and that they wanted to walk to A&W to get something to eat but needed some money. This guy walked over while I was talking to her, and said "Hey Man, wanna buy a Lid"? lol I told him I only have 2 bucks to go swimming with and to go eat afterwards, but "How much do you want"? He said; 2.00. Sold!
 I remember my older Brother ( step ) had just left for Vietnam after he came home on leave from boot camp for about a week, and I'll never forget telling him that I got stoned in the Park with the Hippies, and bought a Lid.  He confessed saying he got stoned there before too and had some hidden downstairs in his bedroom. That was the first time I got stoned with him. He said to save some for him when he comes back, so I did. It was quite the reunion when he finally came back and didn't have to go back again. For two years, I saved that pot and didn't dare smoke any. Since then,...I've been a tok'in



:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Got introduced at the same age back in '69. Two friends, one a year older and one a year younger brought over a joint and we headed for the woods. We smoked the  joint. They started acting weird; I got nothing out of it. Next day, the older one brought down another joint. Same results. Third day the younger one brought a chunk of Blond Lebanese hash and a pipe. That worked!

The Temptations of Eve hit that summer, too. 1969 was a GOOD year.


----------



## Keef

Welcome Strawberry !!-- Or did U already join the club and I missed it ?  Us Old Farts have been known to miss a thing or two on occassion !-- Yoop our official greeter will be around to lay down our harsh rules !!--  I remember the first time I got stoned today -- I think !-- just woke up from a nap and having to Wake and Bake again!!   Umbra -- can U swing by and pick me up for the concert ?  I'm 'bout tired of feeding dirt !  Back yard is a mess !-- think I kilt the last of the little bastard ( can I say that ?) Now a couple of little chipmunk looking things have moved in !!-- I got principles !!-- I ain't shooting Chip and Dale !  Gotta replace the defrost timer kit and heating element in the fridge today !!-- gonna have to finish this fatty first cause I don't know  **** about a  fridge !!


----------



## Keef

Concert !-- that was funny to me Umbra !-- Don't know squat about the NFL except the players like to beat up a woman once in awhile !  Think I've assassinated the last of the pocket gophers!  Hard to grow a yard or anything else in this sand and saltwater !


----------



## Keef

I apologize to all the NFL fans !-- That comment was in poor taste !-- I'm sure all NFL players aren't woman beaters !--


----------



## giggy

i think i was 12 the first time i turned on. been toking since. having a bowl on northern lights right now. night before last the wife and i had a doobie of trainwreck, and it wrecked us both into our pillows.


----------



## Keef

Alrighty then -- just finished a batch of Cannacaps !-- got bud hanging and next months crop is kicking it !! It's good to be Keef !


----------



## yooper420

Let`s see now, my first taste of some of Mother Nature`s finest was over the winter of `63 / `64, down at the ice skating pond. So I was 16 at the time. Some h/s senior had a couple of joints. Thus began my life long quest for the best weed I could find. The last few years, figured out that I can grow some good buds myself.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> yea, but do you still take the afternoon nap? a fire hall tradition.




 bozzo ol` buddy,
 Don`t take naps now a days. Very seldom took a nap at the fire station, unless it had been a rough night. Had a few of those, make roll call, do housework, go to bed. Any more it`s 3-3 1/2 hours a night.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> The Temptations of Eve hit that summer, too. 1969 was a GOOD year.




 hippie,
 All depends on where you where that year. Spent that year in Vietnam, in country June `68 to June `70, courtesy of Uncle Sam. Peace.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for your service Yooper420!


----------



## Keef

Anyone watch Dr. Sanjay Gupta on CNN singing the praises of weed ?? Yoop -- I think we can fix that sleep problem !   Right med, right dose right delivery system U gonna sleep like a baby !  When I was 16 I was hauling hay and mowing yards !- there was a big New lake and the local fire dept. Paired for scuba lesson and I was doing rescue and recovery for them !  I had seen that "Reefer Madness" movie and I was scared of pot !  Ten years later I was middlemaning weed!-- Yes I dealt quanity !  I could get kilo bricks for $150 and people were paying $90 a quarter pound ! Haven't moved any weed since I met RWS and she shut me down !!


----------



## Keef

Never have got to do any scuba in clear water like on T.V.-- Three feet deep and U can't see your hand on your mask !  Pitch Black in a.submerged forest 30 ft. Underwater  when I found my first body ! Some people couldn't do it others refused !   Found one man who had been missing for two weeks !  The fish and turtles had been feeding !


----------



## Rosebud

I really loved that Dr. Sanja Gupta program Keef. It was a good one.


----------



## yooper420

strawberrypatch,
A wanna be Curmuudgeonlander huh ? 
Now that I got rooked into this, somebody gotta pay, he, he, he, guess who ?
Gonna make this extra hard. So let`s check `em out. Here we go.
First ya gotta meet our very strict criteria for membership. 
#1 .... Over 50.
 He / she said as much. So OK, cause we catch `em lying, off with there heads.
#2 ... Not of Sound Mind. 
 Proved that by wanting to join us.
Now that you`ve met the very strict criteria for membership, you must live by the rules of the club. Yes rules, all good clubs have rules, and this is a good club. Actually we only have one rule that we live by and that rule is.... We tell no fibs, no half truths, no little white lies, no white lies, no half baked lies, no bold faced lies, no down right lies, no lies in any way, shape or form. OK, no one has ever been caught, do not be the first. This is due to circumstances beyond our control. These are, but not limited to, hearing loss, failing eyesight, brain farts (many of `em), senior moments (many of these too), but mostly due to a who gives a sh(crap) attitude. Now and forever more you will be known as an old fart and curmudgeon. Congrats on your membership. Now for the part we all been waiting for. Find a sittin` spot and partake with us in some of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herbs. Almost forget, one last thing, ya gotta move to Curmudgeonland, our ancestral home. Now you be one of us, he, he, he.


----------



## Keef

RWS says I shouldn't talk about many things from my past !  I'm sorry I shared that with U guys !   Even gave a psych doctor nightmares !!-- All is well at the beach tonight !!-- them Cannacaps kicked in - got a box cleaned and refilled ready for move to bloom !-- might move another box over on the 15th. too !! If the clones are big enough !  At this point ain't no.sense in holding back  grow as.much as I can !  Holding back would be like being a little bit pregnant !!-- E - Haw -- Open The Chute !!


----------



## Keef

Yoop -- U a hunter !-- thinking about taking some ducks this year -- what's the most shells supposed to fit in a pump gun ?? I'm not sure but I bet 7 is too many ain't it ? Can I use a piece of broom stick or do I need to buy a plug ? Good Night All !


----------



## Hippie420

Been doin' a little pharming myself today. Cleaned out my clone-o-matic and cut 33 off of my Green Giant mother. Could have easily cut another 33. She's a big ole bushy thing!
Her mother and aunt are part of my pot pen harem.

Went out this morning and looked at the trics again. Could have sworn I saw some clear ones, so I didn't pull a Norman Bates on 'em. Went out tonight after sundown and they're all milky!

I keep thinking about just getting it over with, but ole Fishcakes keeps whispering in my ear, "Give 'em another week, Hippie."

It ain't like I need it. I've got enough stashed to keep me happy for a really long time. As long as the weather holds, I think I'll let 'em ride. If they're anything like my indoor grows, they'll really bulk up the last few weeks.

I am going to pull a clone off the one Skunk#1 plant. That girl is big! I've never had one get this large or put out so many big buds. It'll take forever to get it to root, but I've got the time to wait. I was going to phase out the line, but she changed my mind.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Ya'll time to get up so we can get down !-- it's National Coffee Day !-- got to do your share !   Six hours of sleep is plenty !!-- Hippie -- I been counting at U -- ain't U only supposed to have like six plants!- I have found that it is easier to root cutting when the plant is in Veg. -- Let's play what hurts the most this morning -- I got a tie going between my left face and my left shoulderblade !-- The herb gonna make it all good !! I smoke for pleasure -- I eat the herb to help with what ever ails me !-- Rose must be in a different time zone - she's never around in the morning -- come on Rosebud get down with your bad self !


----------



## Keef

Have to Wake and Bake by myself ? Smell of smoke outside -- it always reminds of the aftermath of Katrina -- the next morning when we could see what had happened-- RWS  had a panic attack-  I told her Babydoll -- I got a pound of weed - my house is still standing -- I got a street sweeper and an A.K. with extra mags. -- We gonna be just fine !! And we were !!


----------



## sasnak

Good morning curmudgeonlanders...I've been shadowing this thread with interest for the past month, and would like to ask permission to come aboard.
I have read the rules and agree to abide.......

The first time I smoked was 45 years ago...the last time I smoked was 45 seconds ago.

I'm 75 and lovin life.


----------



## yooper420

sasnak,
75 and lovin` life, sure can`t argue with that. Been lurking in the shadows and reading about all us old farts huh ? So, you know the drill and gonna abide huh? OK by me, too early to do the long version. Besides he can spell Curmudgeonlander, he be in. Congrats, your are now an old fart. Keef took care of wake and bake ya`ll. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

darn I'm late.  got 2 new members  . welcome strawberry and sanak.     I'm with you hippie. The first couple of tokes did nothing . But then I got to Berlin Germany and found 50 cent a gram hash. My favorite was what we called choking red Lebanese.  They did not have any pot there ,so we mixed it with tobacco to smoke it in a joint. To this day when I get some hash ,I mix a little tobacco in. and 420 was about the time we all met on the roof every day. The code words were  "lets Be Doing Something"  I think that is where DOOBIE came from.  
then came Viet Nam, the first night they put me on guard duty. I was sitting on the bunker ,and a guy comes up  and asks if I'm alright. I said sure .He pulled out a big pipe and started to fill it. first some pot ,the some opium balls. ,more pot ,then more "O balls". That is the last thing I remember about the first night.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> O.K. Ya'll time to get up so we can get down !-- it's National Coffee Day !-- got to do your share ! Six hours of sleep is plenty !!-- Hippie -- I been counting at U -- ain't U only supposed to have like six plants!- I have found that it is easier to root cutting when the plant is in Veg. -- Let's play what hurts the most this morning -- I got a tie going between my left face and my left shoulderblade !-- The herb gonna make it all good !! I smoke for pleasure -- I eat the herb to help with what ever ails me !-- Rose must be in a different time zone - she's never around in the morning -- come on Rosebud get down with your bad self !



but keef ,when you clone a flowering plant at about 2 or 3 weeks, when it roots, the growth is crazy. limb's everywhere. turns into a shrub.  don't have to do any training.


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> Yoop -- U a hunter !-- thinking about taking some ducks this year -- what's the most shells supposed to fit in a pump gun ?? I'm not sure but I bet 7 is too many ain't it ? Can I use a piece of broom stick or do I need to buy a plug ? Good Night All !




 keef,
 Yes I`m a hunter. Don`t hunt duck cause I do not like eating duck. Myself, I`d buy a plug just to be safe. Gotta check your state laws concerning the number of shells you can have onboard. Anymore then 3 is a waste, cause if you didn`t hit with the first 2 all you are doing is shooting lead at the sky, IMO. Remember.... gun control means hitting your target. Peace.

PS,
One shot.....one kill.


----------



## Hippie420

If my memory serves me right, and sometimes it doesn't, the states don't have anything to do with migratory fowl game rules. It's the feds that limit the quantity of shells held by a shotgun.
Long answer shortened up, with a pump shotgun, one in the chamber, two up the tube, for a grand total of, ah......er..........three?
A homemade plug works fine. A friend of mine's girlfriend wanted to hunt deer with a SKS Russian made rifle. The rifle, as issued, could hold ten in the magazine and one in the chamber. Michigan law says no more than six rounds total in the rifle. I took a scrap chunk of oak and made a plug that fit under the follower and would only allow five rounds in the mag. It passed the DNR warden's field inspection one weekend. That Saturday, she scored a double on two bucks at the same time, both head shots! Her name used to be Annie. It was Annie Oakley from that day forward.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, my state allows 12 plants per person. It's not my fault the school system failed me in math!

You're right about cuttings being better in veg state. I've also had good luck with making clones out of SCROG clippings during the second week of flower. The Skunk outside has gone way longer than that, but it'll work. It just takes a really, really long time for them to root.

It's kinda like re-vegging. What you leave of the main plant takes a while to go back into veg cycle, but they do.


----------



## Keef

Hey guys TheGloman's little four legged best friend has been sick so ya'll send some love his way !-- it hasn't been that long ago that I lost my buddy " Jazz". I know how it hurts !-- I hope his pup recovers soon and is back running the farm before U know it !!-- Best Wishes Cuz!!


----------



## Keef

Thanks for the hunting advice !-- I think I  might just go to the gunshow and get me another shotgun !-- I 'd have to change the barrel remove the combat kit and put it back in the wooden stock !  Got me an SKS too !- highly modified with 30 round mag.  Not for hunting !!


----------



## Keef

U know I was just making up that stuff about guns-- I wouldn't even know which end the bullet comes out !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> U know I was just making up that stuff about guns-- I wouldn't even know which end the bullet comes out !


You ain't gotta lie to me! I'm not your parole officer!


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> Hey guys TheGloman's little four legged best friend has been sick so ya'll send some love his way !-- it hasn't been that long ago that I lost my buddy " Jazz". I know how it hurts !-- I hope his pup recovers soon and is back running the farm before U know it !!-- Best Wishes Cuz!!



:vap_bong__emoticon:High Keef 
tell the Gman I am sorry an hope it gets better and are his PGG flowering ? 
and how is your dear lady I hope feeling much better its swings an roundabouts 
Padma is having cancer checks I so feel **** today when I read up the posts it makes me wish I was in the States health care here is just very not good it takes us a month to get an appointment if we want to see the doc we want the lady we saw today was sweet and a good doc but she nows nothing about my love 
Love to all feeling


----------



## Keef

Jaga- "G" be a member here and U can private message if U want but I'll pass it on !  The wife is back on her feet and doing well !!-- thought for a change I'd have extra weed but I burned thru that stuff making Cannacaps and keeping her as comfortable as possible with the pipe !  I get freaky when she gets sick and need weed for my own state of mine !--  maybe next month !   Really Hippie -- I got brain damage I musta just been halucinating about guns !!-- or I 'm just old and don't have to.'splain nothin to nobody cause I'm old !


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> If my memory serves me right, and sometimes it doesn't, the states don't have anything to do with migratory fowl game rules. It's the feds that limit the quantity of shells held by a shotgun.
> Long answer shortened up, with a pump shotgun, one in the chamber, two up the tube, for a grand total of, ah......er..........three?
> A homemade plug works fine. A friend of mine's girlfriend wanted to hunt deer with a SKS Russian made rifle. The rifle, as issued, could hold ten in the magazine and one in the chamber. Michigan law says no more than six rounds total in the rifle. I took a scrap chunk of oak and made a plug that fit under the follower and would only allow five rounds in the mag. It passed the DNR warden's field inspection one weekend. That Saturday, she scored a double on two bucks at the same time, both head shots! Her name used to be Annie. It was Annie Oakley from that day forward.



i had the man sneak up on me one time while hunting deer, had a m1 carbine. the problem was i had a big long banana clip (30 rounds if i remember right). i only had about 6 rounds in the rifle but the bucket i was setting on had two more fully loaded banana clips taped together and who knows how many rounds laying lose in it. he really didn't say much asked about my license, told him i didn't have one, he asked why and i told him i was 14 yo and didn't have to have one. he just walked away. as a adult i think i have bought two hunting license's and that has to be 30 years ago.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> -- or I 'm just old and don't have to.'splain nothin to nobody cause I'm old !


Yep, along with the fact that it ain't nobody's damn business!


----------



## bozzo420

you got rain coming your way hippie pouring down here. the girls are covered


----------



## Keef

We got rain down here too !! And it's killing me !!-- We need it bad but that don't mean my face likes it !


----------



## yooper420

Rained here most of the day, but sure got cold compared to yesterday.


----------



## umbra

I woke up Saturday morning and it had rained. Maybe not a big deal to most folks, but it hasn't rained here in 3 years. You guys make me laugh...I have a suppressor for my SKS, and its not for hunting either. I like my Mossberg 930 better though.


----------



## superman

So this is where the Old Farts hang. Won't say exactly how long I've been kicking but  50 was quite a while back. I could tell when I was getting old when I noticed that the only women that would flirt with me were either drunk or named Ma-Maw or Both. That's not counting the strippers of course.
  Peace, SM


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> you got rain coming your way hippie pouring down here. the girls are covered


 
 Got a little drizzle late this evening, but nothing to speak of.



yooper420 said:


> Rained here most of the day, but sure got cold compared to yesterday.


 
 Not a drop today, and it was 78 degrees and a bit muggy.

 Supposed to rain it's arse off Wednesday. Think I'll be pulling a hack and slash either this weekend or during next week. Glad it warmed back up. Thought I was seein' snow clouds there for a while.....


----------



## Hippie420

superman said:


> So this is where the Old Farts hang. Won't say exactly how long I've been kicking but 50 was quite a while back. I could tell when I was getting old when I noticed that the only women that would flirt with me were either drunk or named Ma-Maw or Both. That's not counting the strippers of course.
> Peace, SM


Howdy! If you used to pledge allegiance to a flag that had 48 stars or less, you'll fit right in with this motely crew.


----------



## yooper420

OK now that I`ve got one cup of coffee down, t`s that time again. Wake and bake time, that`s what time it is. Go for it, you`ll like it. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
No rain in 3 years ? You must be living in a desert. I gotta have trees and woods and green growing things around me. Just my choice, to each, his own.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and everybody else as yall stagger in. i can't wake and bake for that matter i can't bake at all. we changed to a new workmans comp and 4 out of 10 of us are stoners, we are all cleaning out just in case. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

superman said:


> So this is where the Old Farts hang. Won't say exactly how long I've been kicking but 50 was quite a while back. I could tell when I was getting old when I noticed that the only women that would flirt with me were either drunk or named Ma-Maw or Both. That's not counting the strippers of course.
> Peace, SM



Welcome to the old farts .    yep when grey hair became SEXY  we all knew we were old.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> I woke up Saturday morning and it had rained. Maybe not a big deal to most folks, but it hasn't rained here in 3 years. You guys make me laugh...I have a suppressor for my SKS, and its not for hunting either. I like my Mossberg 930 better though.



silencers are against the Geneva convention.   that's why the military calls them sound suppressers.


----------



## yooper420

If I can make this thing work again, gonna post an update. 
Got some pictures before the switch-a-roo happens.

The before pictures.
The last 3 are after the switch.
The seeds took the dirt dive on August 1st.
Went 12/12 on Sept. 21st.
Switch here refers to the rearrangement to lower the plants from the light.
8 plants (red zip ties) are Ghost Train Haze
3 plants (yellow zip ties) are Vale' Vale'.
8 are in Sunshine Mix #4, other 3 are in Dr. O`s (local product) 

View attachment IMG_0432.jpg


View attachment IMG_0433.jpg


View attachment IMG_0434.jpg


View attachment IMG_0435.jpg


View attachment IMG_0436.jpg


View attachment IMG_0437.jpg


View attachment IMG_0438.jpg


View attachment IMG_0439.jpg


View attachment IMG_0440.jpg


View attachment IMG_0441.jpg


View attachment IMG_0442.jpg


----------



## umbra

yooper420 said:


> umbra,
> No rain in 3 years ? You must be living in a desert. I gotta have trees and woods and green growing things around me. Just my choice, to each, his own.


I actually never thought of California as a desert until moving here. Based on actual rainfall it is a semi arid desert, but no one who think that based on how much food is grown here. The agriculture from california is based on, if you water it enough, you could grow a forest in the sand...there are trees and woods...they're just dead or dying...or on fire


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> silencers are against the Geneva convention. that's why the military calls them sound suppressers.


 
 Not to mention they're also highly regulated by the BAFTE. Sure wouldn't want to get caught with an unregistered one. Ten years, ten thousand dollars, or both? OUCH! The ten grand would hurt my wallet. The ten years would effectively be a life sentence for me.



 Yoop, the ladies are looking great! You save any males out of the Ghost Train for breeding? How was the germination rate for that bunch o' seeds?


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> I actually never thought of California as a desert until moving here. Based on actual rainfall it is a semi arid desert, but no one who think that based on how much food is grown here. The agriculture from california is based on, if you water it enough, you could grow a forest in the sand...there are trees and woods...they're just dead or dying...or on fire



you either use it  ,or it runs out to the ocean. at least the rivers. Around here they just cut them trees down before they can burn. Then every 20 years, they cut them again.   on the national forest, they replant . The state just slashes it down . they claim its helps the deer to have small trees to eat. Speaking of deer. I'll have to get up before daylight and get to the woods . First of Oct. William Tell time.


----------



## bozzo420

Ok Yoop. now I know 2 months from buying seed to flip.

 I always wanted to try the pop bottle taped to over the barrel .


----------



## giggy

gonna set off another bomb tonight and another one friday night, then pop some beans this weekend. i think i'll go with some blue dream and hope i get some girls from it. they were supposed to be fems but turned out to be regs. i believe i'll save a male this time if i get one. got some beans that i breed to try to keep the pink trait of a girl i had last summer, and hope it shows too. yall have a great day folks.


----------



## yooper420

Got another update already even. Found 2 young men trying to mingle with my young ladies. 1 of each strain. They will spend eternity in my burn barrel. Let`s take a look. 

View attachment IMG_0444.jpg


View attachment IMG_0445.jpg


View attachment IMG_0446.jpg


View attachment IMG_0447.jpg


View attachment IMG_0456.jpg


----------



## Keef

It has to be morning somewhere weather put me down but I'll get up again !-- just not right now !  Yoop -- looks like U might have done this before -- nice pics!-- Hey U remember the game warden - the P.E.T.A.  Lady and the coyotes ??  He's back saw his truck yesterday !-- that must mean the P.E.T.A. lady is gone cause they can't stand each other !-- Stupid coyotes !-- must be genetic cause they can not resist that wounded rabbit call !   If U don't know what I'm talking about it's best !-- it started out funny but them people went Crazy !! It's something I'm not real proud of  anymore !


----------



## yooper420

hippie,
Could not figure out where to keep the boy growing to maturity, so he took the burn barrel dive. Wish I could have got seeds. Ghost Train popped 8 of 8, Vale' Vale' popped 3 of 4. Have 4 GTH left and 6 VV.
The last picture is the bottom of the root ball from the one male showing the "wicking" pieces and the roots around them. All these plants were started from seed on August 1.

PS,
All watering was done from the bottom only.


----------



## Hippie420

Too bad you live so far away. I've got a tent you could borrow or I could have raised it for ya.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
You be right, about 2 months from seed to sexing. Flipped to 12/12 on the 21st. So far, 2 males and 5 females, 4 to go.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Too bad you live so far away. I've got a tent you could borrow or I could have raised it for ya.




 Thanks, took care of the problem. Wish I could get the bad boy to ya some how. Still have 4 seeds.


----------



## yooper420

keef,
Thanks. And yes, I do kinda remember the story. You know what happens to the ol` memory, mine anyway.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Not to mention they're also highly regulated by the BAFTE. Sure wouldn't want to get caught with an unregistered one. Ten years, ten thousand dollars, or both? OUCH! The ten grand would hurt my wallet. The ten years would effectively be a life sentence for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yoop, the ladies are looking great! You save any males out of the Ghost Train for breeding? How was the germination rate for that bunch o' seeds?


It helps to have a firearm manufacturer's license. If all I did was worry about going to jail, I wouldn't have grown for the last 38 years in a state with very strict laws and live 2 house away from LEO. While the state I came from has mmj, no MD would write a recommendation because the Governor has told them if they write a recommendation, the patient must be terminal with less than 6mths to live, or they will lose their DEA privileges. And a MD that can not write prescriptions, is not an MD. Perhaps I am too old to care anymore. I left everything behind, so I could live my life the way I see fit.


----------



## Hippie420

Yes, a manufacturing license through the Feds would be handy in that case.

A MD can't prescribe marijuana in Michigan, either. They can recommend, but that's all.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, Bozzo! Did you hack your gals yet? Looks like tomorrow is going to be the last dry day around here for a week. Might just go for it.


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
superman,
Ah ha, wannabe`s. A 2 for 1 shot even, can`t miss. Getting` close to deer season, need some target practice, oops, gotta get my mind on the right subject. Wanna join our exclusive club, ok, ok, got it right now. Let`s see if they measure up to our strict criteria for membership. 
#1. Over 50.
 Yeah, they look like they be old enough to be old farts. We`ll give it to `em. 
#2. Not of sound mind. 
 Both have proved that by wanting to join our club. He, he. he.
   Old Farts Club Rules
Yes we got rules. All good clubs have rules and we be a good club. Actually we have only one rule. 
We tell no fibs, no half truths, no little white lies, no white lies, no half baked lies, no bold faced lies, no down right lies, no lies in any way, shape or form. Now no one has ever been caught in a lie, so do not be the first one. This has been due to circumstances beyond our control, such as, but not limited to, hearing loss, failing eyesight, brain farts (many of `em), senior moments (many of these too). But mostly due to a "who gives a sh(crap) attitude. OK, the law been laid down, now comes everybody`s favorite part. Find a sittin` spot and partake with us in enjoying some of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herbs. Now and forever more you will be known as an old fart and curmudgeon. Almost forgot, ya gotta move to Curmudgeonland, our ancestral home. Congrats, now you`re one of us, he, he, he.


----------



## Keef

Well all my firearmes are registered !!--- not to me !! But I'm sure they musta been registered to someone !  I'm inline to sign up as a registered MMJ grower just as soon as they allow it !!   The war is over when weed is legal as lettuce !   Or I get to set up a little beach front cannabis cafe !--  if like in the other states pharmacies have to grow  80% of what they sell !--  would a growers coop be able to open such a place ??  Lot of important questions to be answered before my name goes on a growers list !!


----------



## Hippie420

I think flying hogs will be common place before Tex-*** makes weed legal.

I hope and pray I'm wrong, but you know Texas. Their state bird is the armadillo.


----------



## Keef

I was up late and while I was sitting outside once -- I thought I saw a UFO then when he made a turn -- I could see that it was that magical Green Santa headed north !!  Ya'll keep an eye open for that lowrider sled -- green metal flake with pin stripes -- nice ride !  I seen it once !  Anyway thought I better get the word out !


----------



## Hippie420

Hey Cuz, you do a little breeding now and then, so how would you do a northern lights and blue mountain Jamaican cross? Northern lights male with a blue female, or direct opposite?

Could you imagine a cross like that crossed with the black lights? We could call it Black&Blue!

I gotta put the hash pipe down.........


----------



## superman

yooper420 said:


> umbra,
> superman,
> Ah ha, wannabe`s. A 2 for 1 shot even, can`t miss. Getting` close to deer season, need some target practice, oops, gotta get my mind on the right subject. Wanna join our exclusive club, ok, ok, got it right now. Let`s see if they measure up to our strict criteria for membership.
> #1. Over 50.
> Yeah, they look like they be old enough to be old farts. We`ll give it to `em.
> #2. Not of sound mind.
> Both have proved that by wanting to join our club. He, he. he.
> Old Farts Club Rules
> Yes we got rules. All good clubs have rules and we be a good club. Actually we have only one rule.
> We tell no fibs, no half truths, no little white lies, no white lies, no half baked lies, no bold faced lies, no down right lies, no lies in any way, shape or form. Now no one has ever been caught in a lie, so do not be the first one. This has been due to circumstances beyond our control, such as, but not limited to, hearing loss, failing eyesight, brain farts (many of `em), senior moments (many of these too). But mostly due to a "who gives a sh(crap) attitude. OK, the law been laid down, now comes everybody`s favorite part. Find a sittin` spot and partake with us in enjoying some of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herbs. Now and forever more you will be known as an old fart and curmudgeon. Almost forgot, ya gotta move to Curmudgeonland, our ancestral home. Congrats, now you`re one of us, he, he, he.


Cool, now that the formality has been completed and membership granted I'll do my best to live up to the title of "Curmudgeon". I get called a lot of things so we'll ad that to the list.
I couldn't find directions to Curmudgeonland on google maps. So I'm assuming it's a dimension of the mind only reachable thru the wormhole that's created by the 5th big hit of the hash bowl. I just hope it's close to my recliner, because after that 5th hit, I won't get much further than that.:vap-Bong_smoker:
Peace, SM


----------



## yooper420

sup,
Ya found da place. Now, sit down and have another bowl.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake, wake and bake, sleepy heads. Got up at 7:30 and got coffee going and it`s done so wake and bake.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper you must be a hour ahead of me, and the rest of yall. remember me as yall bake through out the day. got home yesterday and the wife was toking up a doobie, i had to settle for a beer. still waiting to see what is going to happen, hell even the owner is cleaning out just in case. that's alright i'm popping beans this weekend. yall all have a great day.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, Bozzo! Did you hack your gals yet? Looks like tomorrow is going to be the last dry day around here for a week. Might just go for it.



I had to cut the purple. It was showing a little mold on a few sugar leaves. Then yesterday, I trimmed a few low branches off 2 . but the others are a few days off. I'll cover them with any rain. But as long as the mold holds off ,they are not done . They all live on with the grace of the pot gods.
   I could live with them now, but they will get much  bigger if all goes well. 
 Then I have one Chernobyl that never got the mold. Lived right next to 2 others that did.  so I trimmed the side branches away from her . I don't want her to get it now. She is in the greenhouse, and she gets to live a long life.   She is huge to.

 the 4 left outside were set outdoors on the first day of Aug.  they are prefect.   That is the right time to set them out. Veg them indoors  under lights. Set them out the last of July, and they stretch and start flowering right off. they are buds from top to bottom. The ones set out earlier, all have the bottom 2 or 3 feet bare. lollypoped off.


----------



## giggy

i know i haven't been on much i'm not trying to be unsocial, just got a lot going on. maybe it will change up some soon. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning All!-- We.B smoking dis morning are am I at the wrong place !   I hope U Can save that  N.L. male Hippie -- chop all the flowers off before they open and get the boy back into veg. until U got a place to bloom him -- U can't do do it in the same room !-- bring the pollen to the girls and just brush a flowering lower limb or two !-- mark them !-- U can cross a girl with as many boys as U want at the same time .-- N.L. is one of the core breeds that modern varieties came from !!   N.L.-- Chem Dawg - O.G. Kush  -- W.W.  -- what's that other one? Anyway just about everything we got came is probably related to one of these varieties !--


----------



## Keef

Woke up this morning to find Ebola done come to Texas !- -- I get blamed for lots of stuff but I didn't do this !!--  Who said it would be a cold day in Hell before Texas ends prohibition ??  Big election in Nov. Might change that ! I predict a dem. Governor next term for Texas.  That would change everything fast !  As for as prohibition -- I WAS growing when Reagan was raping America !- I didn't stop growing then ain't quiting now !--


----------



## Rosebud

We are not supposed to talk politics, but I gotta say i hope your right about new democratic gov in Texas... I loved Ann Richards... Ok... i am breaking the rules... 

Wake and bake as directed.. enjoy your day OFC!


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Ok... i am breaking the rules...


As the self appointed Sargent at Arms of the OFC, I hereby sentence you to a bowl of bubble hash and thirteen lashes with a wet scampi.


----------



## umbra

Morning crew. Nothing like the 5:30 am knock at the door by LEO, lol. They caught someone trying to break into my car. Better they caught her, than me.


----------



## Hippie420

Great day here in the Mitten if you're a duck! Looks like Transylvania at high noon around here. WAS supposed to be a nice day. I'm sure the sun is shining somewhere, but it ain't here.

Think I'm going to hook up a clothes line in the garage and start hacking buds. With another five day forecast of nothing but cooler weather and rain, I think the Great Outdoor Grow of 2014 is about to come to an end.

Where is the HEMP boys when I really need 'em? I'll bet they're great at hacking 'em down, but I'm not too sure about their trimming skills.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Morning crew. Nothing like the 5:30 am knock at the door by LEO, lol. They caught someone trying to break into my car. Better they caught her, than me.


 
 I'll bet the initial pucker factor was high.


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> We are not supposed to talk politics, but I gotta say i hope your right about new democratic gov in Texas... I loved Ann Richards... Ok... i am breaking the rules...
> 
> Wake and bake as directed.. enjoy your day OFC!



lol I was going to say    none of that. lol  but the first one to support repeal of marijuana laws    WINS.thats .non political .....FACT every city that votes here passes by 60+%.


----------



## Keef

I didn't mean to trick Rose into breaking the rules !--  I'm sorry for speaking of politics -- it was me who broke the rule I'm sorry -- I have tried very hard to be a good boy in the new homeland !- It has been hard not to poke around for some Nurse Larry seed but I have been strong and resisted the temptation !-  I'm not talking about religion or politics and I'm gonna try not to hustle seeds and no offensive language of course !  Is that about it on the rules ?


----------



## Keef

WAIT !-- WAIT !-WAIT !-- I found a way out !-- Rose and I were NOT discussing political topics !!-- We were discussing political history !!-- totally different Thang !!- wasn't no rule broke at all !!


----------



## Rosebud

Good cover Keef. It was history!  Glad you guys are here!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> WAIT !-- WAIT !-WAIT !-- I found a way out !-- Rose and I were NOT discussing political topics !!-- We were discussing political history !!-- totally different Thang !!- wasn't no rule broke at all !!




 Er....I've got an entire bag of scampi. Don't make me have to break out another one, Cuz. Between the two of you, it's gonna tear up my rotator cuff.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Good cover Keef. It was history! Glad you guys are here!


Keef claimed he was doing his sex education homework when his grandpa caught him out behind the shed, too........


----------



## Keef

That was a close one !-- I try but I just never been good at rules !-- Even back in school - they used to always put me in the class with all the trouble makers ! --  Is that what this is am I back in the class with all the trouble makers !  Don't Ya'll pay attention to the law !-- It is against the law to grow weed !- Quit now and send me all your weed and we'll let it slide this time ! I'll tell !!


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Great day here in the Mitten if you're a duck! Looks like Transylvania at high noon around here. WAS supposed to be a nice day. I'm sure the sun is shining somewhere, but it ain't here.
> 
> Think I'm going to hook up a clothes line in the garage and start hacking buds. With another five day forecast of nothing but cooler weather and rain, I think the Great Outdoor Grow of 2014 is about to come to an end.
> 
> Where is the HEMP boys when I really need 'em? I'll bet they're great at hacking 'em down, but I'm not too sure about their trimming skills.



start from the bottom....that will keep you busy for a few days.
 I just covered mine. Its misting here. I'm just going to leave it on till rain passes. Its clear, they are getting plenty of light. I think they need another 10 days or more. but like I said the pot gods rule.   one thing I changed. I found a single bud rot   spot. about 10 days ago. Last year as soon as I found one ,I pulled the whole plant. This time I just cut it off below that bud. It never came back.    still learning this trade


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> That was a close one !-- I try but I just never been good at rules !-- Even back in school - they used to always put me in the class with all the trouble makers ! -- Is that what this is am I back in the class with all the trouble makers ! Don't Ya'll pay attention to the law !-- It is against the law to grow weed !- Quit now and send me all your weed and we'll let it slide this time ! I'll tell !!



When I was in Berlin in the army, I was a member of the FTA squad. We NEVER broke starch, polished boots or got hair cuts unless directly ordered to do so. Drove our lieutenant nuts.


----------



## superman

Hippie420 said:


> Keef claimed he was doing his sex education homework when his grandpa caught him out behind the shed, too........


  Every time I got caught I said I was just checking for ticks!!!
  Peace, SM


----------



## Keef

Superman !- greetings I musta been under the weather when U joined Welcome -- U gotta ask yourself -- do U really want to hang out with this bunch of old Farts ??  They trouble makers !-- We do have a good time though !---


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> That was a close one !-- I try but I just never been good at rules !-- Even back in school - they used to always put me in the class with all the trouble makers ! -- Is that what this is am I back in the class with all the trouble makers ! Don't Ya'll pay attention to the law !-- It is against the law to grow weed !- Quit now and send me all your weed and we'll let it slide this time ! I'll tell !!





bozzo420 said:


> When I was in Berlin in the army, I was a member of the FTA squad. We NEVER broke starch, polished boots or got hair cuts unless directly ordered to do so. Drove our lieutenant nuts.




Branded trouble maker in high school...check.
FTA squad...or something like that...check. 
Familiar life styles guys...What Up ?
Bro`s from different mothers.
Later.
Peace.


----------



## Keef

Hey Bozzo -- '74 Camp Casey Korea -- Lt Col.  Tried to jack me up and I stuck a .45 in his face and sat him in the corner ! -- until my boss got there !-- the whole incident was quietly covered up after he apologized !!


----------



## Keef

I WAS a M.P. then who woulda ever guess that in '80 I would reenlist and have to repeat basic training !  Man did that suck !


----------



## superman

Keef said:


> Superman !- greetings I musta been under the weather when U joined Welcome -- U gotta ask yourself -- do U really want to hang out with this bunch of old Farts ?? They trouble makers !-- We do have a good time though !---


  The old farts know more, the kids just think they do.
 Peace, SM


----------



## yooper420

superman said:


> The old farts know more, the kids just think they do.
> Peace, SM




 Hey, we got us a smart old fart too. How `bout that ?


----------



## Keef

Wish one of U old Farts would breed me that frosted black mindbender I dream of cause I am having the worst luck with seed !-- of the four A.K. seed I planted I got one plant that may not live - time will tell I've saved worse !-- My Widow owns the grow room !--- I think she trying to kill it !-- I quess my niche is cloning and my production cycle is working out nicely too!-- My next move when this monthly cycle gets straightened out is to move some to bloom every two weeks !-  -- I dare'm to end prohibition !-- If I didn't have to hide I could crank out lots and lots of weed ! The finest I can lay hands on !


----------



## Hippie420

Well, I got the first plant in the pot pen hacked today. It's the biggest Skunk#1 I've ever grown. Had the slightest bit of bud rot on two bottom buds. Been hacking and trimming since 14:00 hrs. Still got eight to go, and tomorrows plant is a Green Giant. Makes my fingers numb just thinking about it.

I started out trimming anything bigger than a quarter. The first few buds could have gone on a High Times magazine cover. After an hour, I got a little less diligent on the trimming and anything smaller than a golf ball went into the bubble hash fixings. Got two grocery bags full of little buds and leaves, and the goodies on the table. Came up with a few huge buds, too! 

View attachment DSCN0012.JPG


View attachment DSCN0013.JPG


View attachment DSCN0014.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice... Great cola ya got there. Nice job.


----------



## superman

Keef said:


> Wish one of U old Farts would breed me that frosted black mindbender I dream of cause I am having the worst luck with seed !-- of the four A.K. seed I planted I got one plant that may not live - time will tell I've saved worse !-- My Widow owns the grow room !--- I think she trying to kill it !-- I quess my niche is cloning and my production cycle is working out nicely too!-- My next move when this monthly cycle gets straightened out is to move some to bloom every two weeks !- -- I dare'm to end prohibition !-- If I didn't have to hide I could crank out lots and lots of weed ! The finest I can lay hands on !


Which AK are you working on. I've never done the AK47 but have grown the AK48 for over 7 years and love it. Matter of fact it was the last I started from seed. Starting from seed it a damn pain once you've gotten used to cloning. Takes too much patience for me to fool with very often.
I did break down and start 3 different Kush ( OG kush, Critical kush , 8 ball kush) about 3 weeks ago for something different. It's driving me crazy waiting on these things! I've grown the same 2 strains for over seven years and pretty much got them down. But the AK-48 is a keeper so no way I'll let her go.
Peace, SM


----------



## superman

Oh yeah Hippy, those are some nice looking buds dude!! Trimming is a *****, but necessary. With the arthritis in my hands I had to break down and buy a bud trimmer which was worth every penny. I wished I'd got it a long time ago.
  I hate the F.... bud rot!!! Hope it didn't hit ya too hard.
  I didn't grow outside this year. Good thing too cause it's rained for a month solid here so the rot would have eaten me up.
  Peace, SM


----------



## yooper420

Hippie, you be da man. Great job, and you got 8 more to go ? Awesome bro. If I lived closer, I`d come give ya a hand trimming.
My 2 boys found a new home in the basement. Hope they don`t out grow it.


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks guys and gals. The whole house smells SO nice! I'm enjoying a gob of scissor hash at the moment. If the arthritis in my paws gets much worse (does it ever get better? ), I might be looking into one of those new fangled trimmer machines.

Looking forward and dreading tomorrow's harvest. She's a GG, and probably twice the size of the Skunk. I think any buds smaller than a tennis ball are going in the hash-O-matic. I'll be making the first run of bubble, too.

The real fun is going to be plants number 3, 4, 7, & 8. They're the Black Lights, the biggest producers of any strain I grow. The last two were mothers I'd had for a year, and those old gals are bushy.

I could actually shake water out of the buds from today, so the Old Hen and I took a ratty old tarp and covered the pot pen. Bless Bozzo for the idea!


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, if I'd done a full twelve, I'd send a limo for ya!


----------



## learning2fly

Hippie420,
love the buds and the table cloth too  
its very 'fallish'!

Your table covered with delicious buds has me both drueling and jealous,.......okay and excited too, as ive never done the outdoor thing yet and look forward to it.... I cant tell you how many times I have heard, " outdoor is the best I have ever had"! Its the Sun's free and intense energy that grows this medicine so purely and perfectly.

Thanks for sharing your pics,

peace :48:


----------



## learning2fly

please share the dry weights on those 2 beautiful buds! 

i am guessing 24 g's on then1st, and 22 on the 2nd.


looks so nice!


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks! This is my first real outside grow. Other than getting a visit from the boys from HEMP, it's been a good move on my part. I got more off of one Skunk plant than I would off of six scroged indoors.

I gotta quit gettin' high while I do this crap. I just went out to the garage to shut things down and found ten more branches I forgot about on the back of the golf cart. Thank Buddha there were only four that have to be trimmed. The other six are going to the bubble hash stash.


----------



## Hippie420

learning2fly said:


> please share the dry weights on those 2 beautiful buds!
> 
> i am guessing 24 g's on then1st, and 22 on the 2nd.
> 
> 
> looks so nice!


 , 
 Will do! I normally don't weight stuff, but a Skunk bud that big just has to be weighed.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!--Ack!- Ack!  Oh!---'bout covers it !-- Wake and Bake ?  Get in my way I shoot U !!  Ugh !- I need my pipe.and coffee !!   Later!


----------



## giggy

morning keef, i wish i could pick up my pipe, but i kinda feel the same way. not smoking is getting to me a bit, and i'm not much of a drinker either. yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

I ain't sick !-- but I ain't well either !-- I saw how to breed my frosted black in a dream sorry but I need to write it down before I lose it !-- cross a Black Dawg male on a White Rhino (Mr. Nice -- Medicine Man )  girl -- look for Black phenotype female ------ do the cross the other way White Rhino male on a Black Dawg female -- look for Black phenotype male -- cross the two and there in the litter will be my Frosted Black !! Boo-Ya !- -- Now I just gotta do it !!--


----------



## yooper420

I got my coffee, my vape and my dog. All is good this morning. 
Good morning keef, giggy, hippie, bozzo, beemer and the rest of my old fart friends.
Good morning Rosebud, can`t forget the ones who keep us straight.


----------



## Keef

Sorry to hear about your weed situation Giggy !-- Suck !-- without my weed I'm kinda homicidal -- not a nice person at all !-- hang in there dude - ain't been that long ago I WAS having to buy my weed from Jesus -- the dealer not the bible dude !!  Haven't had to deal with the thief since early Aug. -- woulda been sooner but these guys taught me about Cannacaps!  They really do help !-- morning Yoop and the rest of U old Farts --  weatherman says we might not break 90 today !-- A/C is going down hill  -- gotta call the man I gotta.have my A/C !


----------



## Hackerman

Ugh, another Thursday hangover. Only did 1 shot last night. The place was pretty busy so I played more than drank. Only had 8 or 10 beers. I really shouldn't have a hangover today.

Maybe my body is so used to being hungover on Thursday, it does it whether I drink or not. LOL

Bong hits and coffee will save the day.

I think it's harvest day so I have a busy day ahead, for sure.

Cheers, all you OF's


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts. Speaking of Beemer (& Jaga), they've been AWOL for a day or two.

Waiting for the fog to burn off. Guess what I'll be doing today? Yep. Think I'll work on 'em 'til around 16:00 then I'm heading for the watering hole. My fingers will thank me.

If the rest of the gals are as wet as the first, I might break a golden rule and put 'em in the sealed flower room with a dehumidifier. Sure don't want to lose 'em to rot at this stage of the game.


----------



## Keef

I might live !-- ain't Jaga like 12 hours ahead or behind us !-- I know when his wife Patma is sick he vanishes for awhile -- Hope all is well Jaga !-- Beemer's hands probably won't work anymore from scissor hand !-- Hippie probably be typing with one finger tommorrow -- Hackerman too ! Seen it before !-- think about ole "G" man out there doing the same or more with only the one hand ! My hat is off to U gloman !!--


----------



## Hippie420

When you guys post bud porn, I don't need hands to type!


----------



## Beemer

Good morning you old farts. Sounds like a few have been really busy. I had to take a few plants because the bud rot was getting crazy bad. I've been watching it every day snd then two days ago it was there and going crazy. Nothing was at the finish but it's better to take it young than to have none. I chopped one of the PCBRs on Monday and got a little and then on Tuesday I had to chop the unknown. Over night a 1/4 of the plant got rot. Friggin rain and in the 60s isn't a good thing. Chopped the two White Rhinos yesterday. They are mostly cloudy but just not filled in. Nice buds but the rot was there so down they came. I only lost around 10 to 12 grams. The PGG still isn't really doing anything except grow. Now the Chernobyl is looking pretty good and has no mold. It's suppose to be very mold resistant so I sure hope it is. If it can get filled in they will be at least pound plants if not more. Crossing fingers.  The last bud porn is the chernobyl 

View attachment 1002140653.jpg


View attachment 1001141938a.jpg


View attachment 1001141806.jpg


View attachment 1001141805.jpg


View attachment 1001141810.jpg


View attachment 1001141811.jpg


View attachment 1001141811a.jpg


----------



## Keef

This be my favorite time of year and I don't even grow outside !--  Love that bud porn !-- Hippie U wear latex gloves when U trim then put them in the freezer ? -- peel that scissor hash off -- that's taxes -- smoke that stuff right now !


----------



## Keef

Where's Rosebud? Got a question -- do U still have Medicine Woman ?


----------



## Beemer

From dadums 

View attachment 32d2936023a101329f7f005056a9545d.gif


----------



## yooper420

dadums is a curmudgeon, dadums is a curmudgeon. How ya doin`, for an old fart ?


----------



## bozzo420

ready set GO TIGERS. just got home . Had a visit to the VA by you hippie. I don't know what they are talking about. The VA here is a top of the line . plus when they do something ,they bill BCBS and my deductible is filled for the year. But they never charge me. I love them.  The cover stayed on . hippie is your tarp clear plastic?  my girls are dry . Had 2 leaves with a little mold. Sprayed the limb with peroxide and water. That's all ill use from now on.  knocks it right out. but they will come down soon. 
all except the one Chernobyl that never got it. Your right MR B it was next to 2 others that got it ,but the biggest one never got even a little. She gets to finish like she is supposed to. But the other one did.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Well, I got the first plant in the pot pen hacked today. It's the biggest Skunk#1 I've ever grown. Had the slightest bit of bud rot on two bottom buds. Been hacking and trimming since 14:00 hrs. Still got eight to go, and tomorrows plant is a Green Giant. Makes my fingers numb just thinking about it.
> 
> I started out trimming anything bigger than a quarter. The first few buds could have gone on a High Times magazine cover. After an hour, I got a little less diligent on the trimming and anything smaller than a golf ball went into the bubble hash fixings. Got two grocery bags full of little buds and leaves, and the goodies on the table. Came up with a few huge buds, too!



nice bud porn!


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Good morning you old farts. Sounds like a few have been really busy. I had to take a few plants because the bud rot was getting crazy bad. I've been watching it every day snd then two days ago it was there and going crazy. Nothing was at the finish but it's better to take it young than to have none. I chopped one of the PCBRs on Monday and got a little and then on Tuesday I had to chop the unknown. Over night a 1/4 of the plant got rot. Friggin rain and in the 60s isn't a good thing. Chopped the two White Rhinos yesterday. They are mostly cloudy but just not filled in. Nice buds but the rot was there so down they came. I only lost around 10 to 12 grams. The PGG still isn't really doing anything except grow. Now the Chernobyl is looking pretty good and has no mold. It's suppose to be very mold resistant so I sure hope it is. If it can get filled in they will be at least pound plants if not more. Crossing fingers.  The last bud porn is the chernobyl



more nice bud porn!


----------



## bozzo420

nice porn......or is that your wife?   Liked the way you blocked her face.


----------



## Keef

Oh!  Mane !-- I'm changing my cannacap recipe !-- got lazy this morning -- was out of caps and was in no mood to make any -- crumbled up a little bud and just stuffed it in caps-- washed them down with a tablespoon of coconut oil-- stuff is good for U too !-- anyway spent most of the afternoon as a wobblehead !--


----------



## Keef

I'm allergic to doctors !  Last one I went put me on morphine !  I don't trust them any further than I can throw them !-- patients think doctors really care for their patients-- Doctors care about getting paid ! Ya'll have laughed at me before when I said I WAS holding out for the cure to aging !-- The compound that will accomplish this is the same compound that makes cancer grow out of control !--  Now ain't that a B***h !  Smart Brothers and computers gonna separate the two on day soon !---  the aches and pains of aging gone ? I am sooo down with that !  Having my body at it's prime again ! I swear I will treat it better !


----------



## bozzo420

first one 2 obsessions then 2 critical kush  and the Chernobyl  indoors.  all doing fine and not done.  the Chernobyl has zero mold so far. she gets to grow as long as she wants. the others live by the grace of the pot gods.  the first 4 were set outdoors on Aug. first.  I think that is the right time . veg indoors  2 months in the weather. look through the greenhouse ,you can see the plastic covering the ladies. 

View attachment DSC02973.JPG


View attachment DSC02967.JPG


View attachment DSC02964.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, which VA, the one in Sag-nasty? I didn't have a clear or white tarp, so I just hauled an old blue tarp over 'em. Hacked the next plant, a Green Giant, at 12:00. Hit the half way mark trimming the monster at 20:00 hrs. I'm about whipped! Next year, it's a bud trimmer machine or I'm running the whole shebang through a wood chipper and making bubble hash out of it.

Oh well, tomorrow leaves seven more to go.....and the biggest two (black lights) are the last. Hope my fingers hold out.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Bozzo, which VA, the one in Sag-nasty? I didn't have a clear or white tarp, so I just hauled an old blue tarp over 'em. Hacked the next plant, a Green Giant, at 12:00. Hit the half way mark trimming the monster at 20:00 hrs. I'm about whipped! Next year, it's a bud trimmer machine or I'm running the whole shebang through a wood chipper and making bubble hash out of it.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow leaves seven more to go.....and the biggest two (black lights) are the last. Hope my fingers hold out.



I got a clear 3 mil 10x25 at home depot. if it rains, I can leave it on. and its light weight. I can pull it over real easy. pull it over the wood fence and tack it down. wind cant blow it off then.


----------



## yooper420

Hooray, hooray, my last two plants finally showed sex...both female. That makes the final count 7 females and 4 males. 
Ghost Train Haze...5 of 8 sprouted
Vale' Vale'...2 of 3 sprouted


----------



## yooper420

bozzo`s girls are stealing the show. Looking like a bountiful harvest awaits. Nice looking greenhouse too.


----------



## Rosebud

If you guys get any time or are interested, there is a neat lady grower here named TCBUD, she does great outdoor grows every year. I just thought you might like to see her and her husbands work. The pictures are really pretty. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67686

Evidently she lives in a place that loves to grow pot.

Bozzo, your plants are looking nice!.


----------



## Keef

A/C man just left with my $500 -- the wife says I have anger issues -- do U think !-- got up to 85 degrees in the house today !!-- would somebody please break into my car or my house -- I feel the need for extreme violence !!   It's gonna drop all the way down to 80 tonight -- cold front !!--


----------



## Hippie420

68 here tonight, high of 50 tomorrow! Got all of plant number two trimmed except the last two on the back far right. 

View attachment DSCN0017.JPG


----------



## Keef

Better Now !-- Heard on the news -- they say if U live in Dallas and are afraid U might catch Ebola -- go to the Cowboy's stadium -- no body ever catches anything there !


----------



## Beemer

Looking good hippie. is that a vespa?


----------



## Hippie420

Yep! PX 150.


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> Wish one of U old Farts would breed me that frosted black mindbender I dream of cause I am having the worst luck with seed !-- of the four A.K. seed I planted I got one plant that may not live - time will tell I've saved worse !-- My Widow owns the grow room !--- I think she trying to kill it !-- I quess my niche is cloning and my production cycle is working out nicely too!-- My next move when this monthly cycle gets straightened out is to move some to bloom every two weeks !-  -- I dare'm to end prohibition !-- If I didn't have to hide I could crank out lots and lots of weed ! The finest I can lay hands on !



Morning Old farts alredy woke an baked 
hell Keef I totally understand you may be thinking you have a hard time I have had 1 seed out of 6 they have been in the right place everything but only 1 popped so far


----------



## giggy

morning folks yall get the wake and bake going as well as the coffee. the coffee makes the world go round and the bake lets you go for the ride. now where are my pain meds? yall have a great day. peace


----------



## sasnak

Good morning Cumudgeonland......
Cat woke me up at 5:30...as usual... 4 cups of coffee has my motor running...the old wooden pipe has my mellow mood goin on...life is good.

You outdoor guys are killing me with those monsters...good work.

Hippie, my first taste of freedom was around 1954, when I got a Vespa. My parents ordered it from the Sears-Robuck catalog. Sears renamed it Allstate..... I've been enjoying 2 wheels ever since.


----------



## yooper420

Need coffee, need coffee, and I`m late to wake and bake again. Wait a minute, there`s no late to wake and bake, we just do it again. There, problem solved. Wake and bake.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning jaga, giggy, sasnak. Curmudgeonland has awoken.


----------



## bozzo420

oh heck I forgot to sign in.  rain all night. I guess the cover stays on today.  The girls look bigger everyday now.    opps need another coffee.   #3


----------



## bozzo420

Beemer said:


> Looking good hippie. is that a vespa?



 a Vespa with a matching cement mixer. cool


----------



## Keef

Mornin All!-- Am I late ?-- I've had some coffee and most of a pipe -- Sorry for the rants lately !!-- I just erased a venomous rant full of  political and religious things I shouldn't say -- even if they true !  Better fire that pipe up before I start breaking rules !!


----------



## yooper420

Very concerned over keeping the males, make that male, as I chopped the one last night. Do not want to carry pollen into my garden room and pollinate all the girls. Is this going to work out, or am I biting off more then I can chew ?


----------



## bozzo420

yoop I have been wondering. Is there anybody that sells pollen like they do seeds? Seems like there would be a hot market for small amounts  of pollen.   I know I would order some if there is  a site that sells it. I could pollenate one or more of my early forced ones.  if you did happen to do that, you would have enough seeds for years.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> a Vespa with a matching cement mixer. cool



That's a cement mixer that's never seen cement. It's what I use for making bubble hash, otherwise known as the "Hash-O-Matic".

 Yoop, just don't give your son a big hug before visiting your gals, or you'll be doing a bee's job.

 Sasnak, my folks bought me a brand new Monkey Wards Riverside (Benelli) the summer of '65. Rode that old bike into the ground. Jumped on a '72 FLH in '76 and rode HDs for the next thirty years until the back went to hell. Still have a FLHTC and a FXST, but haven't rode 'em in years. If I'm only going to town, I take a (God forgive me) Honda Metropolitan, or if it's somewhere that going 35MPH will get you killed, I take the Vespa.

 Anything over 50 miles or so puts me flat on my back for a couple of days, but two wheels is hard to get out of your blood.

 Morning to the rest of the Old Farts. Back to hacking and slashing........
 The first person that invents a plant that the leaves fall off of at harvest time receives my undying love and admiration.


----------



## bozzo420

sasnak said:


> Good morning Cumudgeonland......
> Cat woke me up at 5:30...as usual... 4 cups of coffee has my motor running...the old wooden pipe has my mellow mood goin on...life is good.
> 
> You outdoor guys are killing me with those monsters...good work.
> 
> Hippie, my first taste of freedom was around 1954, when I got a Vespa. My parents ordered it from the Sears-Robuck catalog. Sears renamed it Allstate..... I've been enjoying 2 wheels ever since.



I bought my daughter a Spree. A week later I saw her taking a corner at top speed . I think it was 25.  Boy was I sorry I bought it . She was a only child.  Had to ban the grandkids off my quads. 2 of them hit the same tree on my street doing the same thing. they only know one speed .....top


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed all you old farts. Two wheeler were part of my life for a long time also. Started out with a Cushman Road King and then a BSA Lighting, on to a few dirt bikes and then a FLHS and on to Beemers. Right now I only have an old 1972 CB350 with a Vetter fairing. Doesn't run but still a cool old bike. I had a 1974 Harley Sprint that I was fixing up and I gave it to my nephew who has put a ton into it so that was a good idea to give it to him. I would have never got it done. Any way I have to go out and check the Chernobyl. Found a little bud rot yesterday on it so I need to really watch it. It's not even close to finished. It sure would be nice to get another week or so. It Freetheweed day so everyone lets get stone.


----------



## umbra

I was told years ago, never call yourself a biker. I am a motorcycle enthusiast. My BSA is an itsa bitsa...71 oif with a weld on hardtail, 67 hornet motor with a Nourish crank, SRM flowed head. Then there's my triton, velocette, norton, AJS, and my vincent. I have sold the harleys, but do have a buell.


----------



## Beemer

umbra said:


> I was told years ago, never call yourself a biker. I am a motorcycle enthusiast. My BSA is an itsa bitsa...71 oif with a weld on hardtail, 67 hornet motor with a Nourish crank, SRM flowed head. Then there's my triton, velocette, norton, AJS, and my vincent. I have sold the harleys, but do have a buell.



Very nice umbra. You have a nice collection. That Beeser sound really cool. Happy days.


----------



## Keef

Bunch of Old pot growing bikers -- I knew it !-- don't know much about bikes except!-- put me on a little street/dirt bike -- it takes more than 2 Po-Po patrols to catch me !-- proved that already !


----------



## yooper420

Had several dirt bikes through the years. First 2 wheeler was a Cushman scooter, late 50`s early 60`s. Then 3 wheelers, had 3 of those. Absolute blast, if you took the time to learn how to ride `em. Bought a new `96 Harley Dyna Convertible. Sold it when I moved up here and bought 4 wheelers.


----------



## sasnak

umbra said:


> I was told years ago, never call yourself a biker. I am a motorcycle enthusiast. My BSA is an itsa bitsa...71 oif with a weld on hardtail, 67 hornet motor with a Nourish crank, SRM flowed head. Then there's my triton, velocette, norton, AJS, and my vincent. I have sold the harleys, but do have a buell.


 Wow!! umbra, thats cool.

Beemer, those CB 350's have become very collectable.

I'm down to just a few...KTM 450 for the dirt.....ride it every week.
1977 Honda CB550.....love the whine of single overhead cam 4's.
1998 Harley super glide....when I wanna feel the rumble.


----------



## Keef

Never had nothing but small riceburners !-- no way I was gonna out run anything on an open road !-- forest and swamps that I know well -- I'm gonna play U till I get tired and leave !  U in a car U can't do how I do !   They tried to ambush me same time next week !--  good times !!!


----------



## Keef

Don't remember telling about when I went to jail !--- I was in the wrong place at the wrong time --  still got a black eye, busted lip and bruised wrists -- when they realized I was guilty of nothing and knew nothing - just another innocent motorist -- I had to pay $7 to be released !


----------



## bozzo420

Beemer said:


> Good morning weed all you old farts. Two wheeler were part of my life for a long time also. Started out with a Cushman Road King and then a BSA Lighting, on to a few dirt bikes and then a FLHS and on to Beemers. Right now I only have an old 1972 CB350 with a Vetter fairing. Doesn't run but still a cool old bike. I had a 1974 Harley Sprint that I was fixing up and I gave it to my nephew who has put a ton into it so that was a good idea to give it to him. I would have never got it done. Any way I have to go out and check the Chernobyl. Found a little bud rot yesterday on it so I need to really watch it. It's not even close to finished. It sure would be nice to get another week or so. It Freetheweed day so everyone lets get stone.



Chernobyl 60 % sativa  mine not close either. but that is why I put both in the greenhouse. Mr B cut that bud rot out and watch. I had one bud that got the rot on the critical kush. I cut below it and the next  bud down never got it.  that was at least 2 weeks ago. I just harvested her and all was good. But my Chernobyl are far off. but frosty.

  I have 2  2 wheelers  1970 Honda 70 trail with the big tires. I call it my clown bike. And a 1988 Honda trail 110. Less than 2000 miles on both. I took them to the Honda dealer for tune-ups and the owner really wanted to buy them.     then there's my quad. I could not go hunting  with her.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
If ya feel like it, bring your quad, your wife and come on up hunting. 

Hippie, 
Don`t recall if you deer hunt or not. Anyway bring your wife and come hunting.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - things get complicated real quick when U trying to grow males and females and do veg. and bloom on both !  My little Widow boy is dying !-  he's given his last !- got a test tube of 6 month old widow pollen in the fridge !-- don't think it is still viable though !--  at least with aero I can just pop a plant out the box and take it to a male in bloom and just slap him around some with it !-- still don't know optimum time to pollenate a female !- but I'm learning ! Got a frosted black Mindbender in my sights !


----------



## Keef

Christmas B coming soon !-  been making my wish list !-- I want a pack of Mr. Nice -- White Rhino seed  and the best Black Dawg I can find !-- I shouldn't B.S. my friends -- there's no complicated breeding and back breeding to breed my frosted black ! She's in the first cross !!  One hundred seed from that cross should produce several ! Remember I'm not after a new variety !-- just  that one female freak !


----------



## Hippie420

When you say female freak, it harkens me back to Sherwood Forest days............

Yoop, thanks for the invite, but I doubt my back would make the trip this year. Sure would be fun, though. Might even shoot a deer by accident.
Where you gonna find a deer blind big enough for Bozzo?


----------



## giggy

did somebody say bike? 2004 v92 victory. i still have a 77 ironhead and a 82 gl1100 too.


----------



## giggy

how is everybody tonight? i hope all are well. my tremors have gave me a hard time today, so it was a long day at work. when they kick in i don't want to be anywhere and really don't want to be at work. they have calmed some to the point i can almost stand myself, i really think a good toke would help but i still can't. i'll see yall in the morning. peace


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry giggy. Are you having to take a test or something? Does pot help tremors? Peace to you guy.


----------



## P Jammers

I sure like me some steak and baked potato.

Umm Umm

Follow that up with some Instant Cookies and it's a good day.

Man you guys are old!


----------



## Hippie420

P Jammers said:


> Man you guys are old!


 
 Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## jaga

_Morning Hippy 
Boy made me sit up when I see them pix :bong:hey mine are so small you would have double what I got from 1 branch they look lovely :yay:
On to the task at hand WAKE & BAKE   _ 

View attachment DSC_0245 (1).jpg


View attachment DSC_0246.jpg


View attachment DSC_0250.jpg


View attachment DSC_0251.jpg


----------



## Beemer

Looking good jaga. :heart::48: Buds are starting to look mighty juicy. :icon_smile:


----------



## jaga

I really like this place an I am thinking to do a journal I have 2 White Widow Beans I am hoping will pop soon .. I got so anoyed with myself I went to a headshop in town had a word with the girl who was working there an walked away with a vile containing 5 WW seeds,, she wanted 35 for them an when she see me nearly choke over the price,, she pause for a decond an then said I could have £10 off so I got me 5 WW seeds for :yay:£15


----------



## yooper420

Coffee and my vape and we got the makings for something. Oh yeah, it`s wake and bake time on this fine Saturday morning. Good morning to Curmudgeonland.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> yoop I have been wondering. Is there anybody that sells pollen like they do seeds? Seems like there would be a hot market for small amounts of pollen. I know I would order some if there is a site that sells it. I could pollenate one or more of my early forced ones. if you did happen to do that, you would have enough seeds for years.





Hippie420 said:


> When you say female freak, it harkens me back to Sherwood Forest days............
> 
> Yoop, thanks for the invite, but I doubt my back would make the trip this year. Sure would be fun, though. Might even shoot a deer by accident.
> Where you gonna find a deer blind big enough for Bozzo?





P Jammers said:


> I sure like me some steak and baked potato.
> 
> Umm Umm
> 
> Follow that up with some Instant Cookies and it's a good day.
> 
> Man you guys are old!




Bozzo,
Never saw pollen for sale, but it seems like somebody would be selling some. If my experiment works, I`ll send ya all ya want. 

 hippie,
Get us together to deer hunt would be a blast. And we might even shoot a deer. Don`t worry about a blind big enough for bozzo. This is the land of Paul Bunyon and Babe, the blue ox. We got big things up here. Besides, we get stoned enough to see Babe the blue ox, we ain`t gonna care about hunting. We be laughing too hard to hit anything. Sherwood Forest, Wild Wednesdays, etc., etc.

P Jammers,
Steak, potatoes and instant cookies, an old fart meal. More than one of us resemble that "old" remark. Just means we`re experienced.

 Later, Peace.


----------



## yooper420

jaga,
Looks like a happy harvest is just around the corner. God to see ya coming around this place.
 beemer,
Hey you old retired fart, how ya doing ? Hope the weather cooperates and gives you enough time for the girls finish up.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> When you say female freak, it harkens me back to Sherwood Forest days............
> 
> Yoop, thanks for the invite, but I doubt my back would make the trip this year. Sure would be fun, though. Might even shoot a deer by accident.
> Where you gonna find a deer blind big enough for Bozzo?



went out to my 8x8 tree house  ,I don't know if my back will let me hunt much. I always say when my back hurts and I get my cough ,it must be hunting season. The back was awful last night . And what happened to the nice October hunts. It was November cold last night.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, coffee brewing. gotta get the day started. peace


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Sorry giggy. Are you having to take a test or something? Does pot help tremors? Peace to you guy.



we got a new workmans comp and don't know if they are going to try to test us or not. the owner, the foreman myself and one worker are all trying to be clean for a bit. i don't know if it really works for tremors on most people but yes it helps me alot.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Good morning, mr. late to wake and bake. But, better late then never though.


----------



## giggy

jaga said:


> _Morning Hippy
> Boy made me sit up when I see them pix :bong:hey mine are so small you would have double what I got from 1 branch they look lovely :yay:
> On to the task at hand WAKE & BAKE   _



i like!


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> giggy,
> Good morning, mr. late to wake and bake. But, better late then never though.



morning yooper, how are you today?


----------



## giggy

nothing like shrimp etouffee for breakfast. yum yum


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> went out to my 8x8 tree house  ,I don't know if my back will let me hunt much. I always say when my back hurts and I get my cough ,it must be hunting season. The back was awful last night . And what happened to the nice October hunts. It was November cold last night.



morning bozzo, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning All !-- Giggy -- order some freeze dried clean urine online -- screw'm !!-- last time I took a drug screen I sat in the parking lot and finished a fatty before doing the screen !   Let me hold them shrimp for U shaming !!  Got some grits ?  Ain't no doubt in my mind weed helps  tremors !-- Jaga !-- Old man is that red mylar in the grow room ?  I use it and have that same red glow !- -- somebody calling us old ?? Just means we done smoked and or growed a lot mor weed than U junior !  Mane it nice at the beach today - temp is only 74 this morning and beach water is at 83 degrees - Oct. and April are pretty nice around here !  Someone ask me what kind of A.K.  I was growing -- that would be the dead kind !


----------



## Keef

U guys I might not be he sharpest tack in the box - but my phone just decides to change words and stuff -- thing about microwaving it !  Been warned not to shoot anymore phones !


----------



## umbra

Morning old farts. Its hard for me to do wake n bake during the week. But weekends, that's another story. Unfortunately, I have no idea what I'm smoking. My buddy NCH gave it to me, but maybe chem 91. Heading to the new house, tons of stuff to do. Taking the dogs.


----------



## Beemer

The morning is here and all the old farts are wandering aimlessly about the kitchen :confused2: scratching various part of their body thinking "what happened" and then Oh Yea it's "WAKE and BAKE time.  :vap_smiley: Happy Shatterday everyone.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- better late than never !-- caught the tail end of the first wake and bake -- I got 2 mighty Shi-Tzu hunting dogs !-- My rehab pup Jazz passed away a month or so ago -- Legendary cat fighting dog ! -- she was 12 and it was sudden and unexpected and the wife is still a wreck !  Hey !!-- Old Farts even The Young Farts -- if U ain't eating weed start !!-- smoking is for pleasure -- eating weed is for your health -- not much it won't help !!  Fix U right up Giggy !!


----------



## bozzo420

I have had a dog every since I was 10. BOBO was a coon dog that had been injured. My dads friend gave him to me. He use to pull all the other kids around the skating rink . he was following me ,pulling them. 
In Viet Nam, I found Alpha in a rice paddy. She was starving and wet puppy. She became the company dog. All the patrols would come and ask if alpha could go on patrol with them. She would play bird dog with the point man. They always knew no ambush . And I would of rather lost her than the point man to booby traps.
I always had labs after that ,till I downsized to yorkies.  but when l lost my best dog ever a couple of years ago I decided not to replace her. She was my baby .


----------



## Keef

To some dogs are just dogs but to some of us they B family and like the Hippie said-- The price of being alive -- is burying our dead !  Done buried too many !  Itsy - Bitsy was a black Shi-Tzu and my sidekick for 17 years !-- she's been gone almost 5 years and I still miss her !  Bozzo -- I got to do that two more times !-- no wonder U don't want another pup !


----------



## umbra

I have a chocolate lab and a rottie/husky mix. They are as much my family as my 2 sons. I've had dogs since I was born. When I was looking for a house, my dogs needs were as important to me as my own needs.


----------



## MR1

Gotta love the pooches.


----------



## Keef

I might have a temporary run of bad luck starting seed but I don't seem to have a problem cloning !--  got over 60 cuttings rooting out now !!--  got a plan !-- STACKED SOG's  -Aero -under LEDs !-- double the size of a grow room !-- got to be indica or heavy indica hybrid !-- can't do it with this Widow -- she bolts or stretches a bit !  Motivation to breed that frosted black I do believe !!-- can't go wrong with anscestors like -- Black Kush, Chem Dawg, White Widow and Northern Lights !  Did I miss anyone ? I want to bring all the heavy hitters to the party !


----------



## lovbnstoned

awesome pic's yesterday,, Gaja,, i was going to show all of Y'all how i get a aesome high,, but the dam camera won't work so i will have to wait till another time


----------



## Keef

Lovbnstoned -- I think teasers like that should be against the law ! Ain't right !-- Ya'll when Texas be free--- Ole Keef B coming up out the bad lands in his own little airplane -- shouldn't have never taught me to fly " nap of the earth"  that means 150 mph. 3ft. Off the ground -- need a co-pilot -- any volunteers just U me and some killer weed ?


----------



## Keef

No need for nap of the earth anymore but seriously -- One day I plan to make most Cannibis Cups and I hope we have a cap with a logo or something by then so I can find my peeps !-- I plan on grow some of the best weed in da world !!  I got the skills if I have access to the seed -- why not ?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning Umbra !-- better late than never !-- caught the tail end of the first wake and bake -- I got 2 mighty Shi-Tzu hunting dogs !-- My rehab pup Jazz passed away a month or so ago -- Legendary cat fighting dog ! -- she was 12 and it was sudden and unexpected and the wife is still a wreck !  Hey !!-- Old Farts even The Young Farts -- if U ain't eating weed start !!-- smoking is for pleasure -- eating weed is for your health -- not much it won't help !!  Fix U right up Giggy !!



brother i wish i could, and i'm feeling the pain today, really feeling homicidal is a better way to say it. i use it as a med and it is like withdraws and i know it is not, the pain meds make me feel like crap and in the mood i'm in drinking would not be a good thing. most people that know me hardly ever see me straight. i have lost over 20 pounds and am still a big guy and with a bad attitude it isn't good. o-well i just got to make the best of it, bad part is the essential tremors is really messing with me again today, and it is driving me crazy.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> To some dogs are just dogs but to some of us they B family and like the Hippie said-- The price of being alive -- is burying our dead !  Done buried too many !  Itsy - Bitsy was a black Shi-Tzu and my sidekick for 17 years !-- she's been gone almost 5 years and I still miss her !  Bozzo -- I got to do that two more times !-- no wonder U don't want another pup !



all my pets, cats and dogs are family and i protect them just as i would my wife and grand kids. when i lose one i take it very hard. it is amazing how tough people can be softened up, by these little guys and girls.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Lovbnstoned -- I think teasers like that should be against the law ! Ain't right !-- Ya'll when Texas be free--- Ole Keef B coming up out the bad lands in his own little airplane -- shouldn't have never taught me to fly " nap of the earth" that means 150 mph. 3ft. Off the ground -- need a co-pilot -- any volunteers just U me and some killer weed ?



HEHEHE!
Sign me up brother! I'm about ready for some REAL fun! I ain't skeerd

Howdy y'all, just a quick drive by so ya don't forget about me. I been pretty busy with harvest & My boy. (dog) He's doing pretty well. Lymphoma is in remission for now. CCNU & RSO seem to be doing something good for him.

At long last I got my Hep C drugs! Start Monday night. Good thing it's almost winter. Not as much to do.

I finely got one of the PGG in flower. 3 of them flipped to males & I chopped them out. 1 pretty big one left. I'm sure she won't finnish, but soon as I can I'll pollinate her with my early flowering strains & see what happens next year. They sure do get big.

Purple Haze is doing real well, but I've had so many other problems this year I'm not real proud of the other produce this year. It's there & it works, but it just isn't too pretty.
Looks like the White Widow I got from one of our outlaw growers (who shall remain nameless) is gonna make it. (I hope) Don't think they grow em that big in Texas though. hehehe!

Peace Y'all


----------



## yooper420

Dogs are family. Was raised with a dog and have had one ever since. Got a Chihuahua now, first small dog I ever had. Off the leash he`s the best dog I ever had or used to be.  He`s going on 14, got cataracts and can`t hear. Gonna be hard when he goes. Had labs, lab mixes and a couple of deerhounds.


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> Lovbnstoned -- I think teasers like that should be against the law ! Ain't right !-- Ya'll when Texas be free--- Ole Keef B coming up out the bad lands in his own little airplane -- shouldn't have never taught me to fly " nap of the earth" that means 150 mph. 3ft. Off the ground -- need a co-pilot -- any volunteers just U me and some killer weed ?





 150 mph @ 3ft., sounds like fun. Kinda like in `nam, low leveling down the river @ 10 foot, 120 knots  and watch `em scatter.


----------



## Keef

I always knew the "G" Man would take that ride with me !!-- is U making fun of my bonsai weed plants ? Looks like some pretty good genetics in them Widow Twins !!  "G"  I finally came around to your way of making caps !-- simplest is bestest -- pack some weed in them caps and chase them with  tablespoon of unprocessed coconut oil !-- or a peanut butter sandwich !--  Hey Ya'll -- "The gloman " been dying slowly -- he just got the cure !-- Party at my house !!-- got 8 miles of wild beach to play on !-- Come the end of prohibition -- Big Blow Out at the Beach !!


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> I always knew the "G" Man would take that ride with me !!-- is U making fun of my bonsai weed plants ? Looks like some pretty good genetics in them Widow Twins !! "G" I finally came around to your way of making caps !-- simplest is bestest -- pack some weed in them caps and chase them with tablespoon of unprocessed coconut oil !-- or a peanut butter sandwich !-- Hey Ya'll -- "The gloman " been dying slowly -- he just got the cure !-- Party at my house !!-- got 8 miles of wild beach to play on !-- Come the end of prohibition -- Big Blow Out at the Beach !!



Hehehe! Well, I'm no expert on nothing, but I been getting high a LOOOOOOOOONG time & I've tried about everything there is every way it can be done, & for my money, filling caps with dry bud is quicker, cleaner, easier & just as good as any other way. Might have to eat 4 instead of 2 oil caps, but for my money, it's worth it.

Yup! 12 weeks of the new Hep C meds & it's over! beats the heck out of 1 1/2-2yrs. of the old stuff. Soon as I'm virus free, this old tom cat is gonna go prowling! hehehe Well, in my mind anyway.


----------



## yooper420

gloman,
So good to hear that you are finally getting your meds. Hep-C free in 12weeks is a lot faster then I was aware of. I have tested positive for Hep-C for around 20 years. Had a liver biopsy 15 years ago, showed no virus. Peace.


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed Gman. It's good to hear that at least one PGG is flowering. Do you have a picture of the flower. Mine are doing some weird things and look like they may be flowering. How's the farm doing? busy time of year. Did your friend ever show? Happy Shatterday :48:


----------



## Keef

Got the hepatis vaccine in the days when they made it from blood products !!-- good ole army stuff !-- wonder how many of us vets ended up with hep-c ? There is no telling what was in all those injections they gave us !


----------



## Keef

Yoop - does this sound familiar ? U have surface and core antigens -- no liver damage or virus ? If U ever gave blood did the Red Cross ask U not to give blood again did they say U don't have anyhing U just set off all our alarms?


----------



## yooper420

Yup, The Red Cross told me they could not use my blood anymore. That was the first time I heard I had any thing. Went to the doctor, had tests, etc, etc.


----------



## Hippie420

Got the last gals chopped and hanging. Got four trimmed and four to go, but the last four are the biggest four. Blisters on my thumb from the damned scissors, the whole house reeks of weed, and I'm sick of looking at 'em! Suffering major burnout, but I ain't quitting.

Took two deep tokes off the scissor hash last night. For a minute or two, I though about hiding under the bed. If the buds are as good, I'm happy with the results. Got a guestimated ounce of bubble so far, and lots more to make.

Wife took one look at all the green goodies and said, "Guess you won't have to grow any for a really long time." She's right, but she's wrong. I don't HAVE to grow any, but you know I WILL.

My fingers haven't been this sticky since my freshman year of high school!


----------



## Keef

Ugh! Ack- Ack -- Oh!-- why does that hurt ?? Morning All !  I was alittle lit last night !-- Any vet who served where they have rice paddies probably was exposed to hepatitis and who knows what else!-- when human do-do is used to fertilize crops for human consumption -- this and worse is what happens ! I could have been exposed in Korea , they do the same thing !-- I'll never know !-- over 20 years scrubbing for surgery I got stuck with dirty needles -- stabbed with a dirty knife, splashed in the eyes with blood and other body fluids at least a dozen times I went to the E.R. for a gammagobulin shot as a precaution !--  I feel Lucky just to still be alive !   When U  assist on surgery for AIDS patients -- U best better know your stuff or U a walking deadman !


----------



## MR1

Did you fall asleep on the recliner like I did Keef, that is why I am up so early, it is starting to become a habit .Time for a puff I guess. :48:


----------



## yooper420

Better late then never to wake and bake. Coffee and a bowl for breakfast. What better way to start the day ? 
keef,
We picked `em up off the street, outta wrecked cars or wherever they crashed, got shot or stabbed and shipped `em to the E.R. Did this before the advent of "universal precautions".


----------



## bozzo420

KEEF did you know that they used Agent orange in Korea? Also on some marine bases in the States. check it out you may be covered .See a VA rep.  Golman I went through the hep-c treatment back in 99 . been virus free since.  When I started on the fire dept., we never had plastic gloves. Auto wrecks were pretty bloody sometimes. then the shooting and stabbings and baby deliveries. 


ok back to the crop.  I'm down to 5,  2 critical Kush came down  a little mold on a few sugar leaves and they were close.   had a little white on the 2 remaining outdoor ones yesterday. obsessions. they are not done, so I sprayed with peroxide and water. That's all I'm using from here on in. Works great. No white  at all this morning. They are packing on the weight now. But the one giant Chernobyl  is my favorite. never got the stuff.  

keeping the water off them and adding more fans really helped.  I have 4 fans running now. 2 in greenhouse and 2 outdoors.  and its been raining so much, I'll just leave the cover on top of them.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, slept in. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## giggy

the wife pocked a muscle relaxer down my throat yesterday evening. man them things make me stupid, got up feeling a little drunk but doing better. i had been about 3 months since i had the tremors last. i hope they stay away for awhile again. gonna talk to my doctor tuesday about it. we discussed it before but he didn't have no test run. the essential tremors run in my family, my mom has it and grandmother had em too, so the doctor said you do to without testing. the day before yesterday they were so bad i couldn't hardly write. at any rate the day is starting better and i hope it stays that way.


----------



## umbra

agent orange is still around, now its called Roundup


----------



## giggy

i was in the navy a little behind you guys but it seemed like everyday in boot i got one or two shots for something. there is no telling what all, all of us were exposed to. you army boys where probably around more then i, but i was around some radioactive stuff and a lot of chemicals while in. i worked in the engine room but when we took on stores or anything else they called on the engine room and fire room for workers. back then we were all young and bulletproof, little did any of us know what was going to happen in later years.


----------



## bozzo420

when I first got out, my first girlfriend 's  mother was a nurse. I remember asking her why my toes were always numb. She said it was probably circulatory problem. I was 21. So I never thought much about it. finally associated it with agent orange. Neuropathy is the only thing that you had to report with in 2 years of discharge. 
last year I saw the state road guys spraying along the freeway to kill off the trees growing up.  and I just shook my head.   Don't we ever learn.


----------



## Keef

MR1- woke up with my face feeling like it was on fire !-- wish I could have fallen back asleep in my chair but that wasn't gonna happen today !-- better now ! Maybe a nap later !  I'm sorry guys but I stay as far away from the VA as I can get ! Doctors in general !-- if I can successfully treat my problems myself I will !  I got good ankles, knees, hips and a good right arm !  Sometimes the left arm even works O.K. - good heart and lungs -- no need for regular meds now that I'm off the morphine and muscle relaxers !-- 7 + years an addict was enough !-- I was down to 105 pounds soaking wet !-- back up to almost 170 again !  I have bad days but so does everyone else !  If I could just motivate myself to move more ,  I could probably feel even better !-- I'm a lazy man these days !


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> when I first got out, my first girlfriend 's mother was a nurse. I remember asking her why my toes were always numb. She said it was probably circulatory problem. I was 21. So I never thought much about it. finally associated it with agent orange. Neuropathy is the only thing that you had to report with in 2 years of discharge.
> last year I saw the state road guys spraying along the freeway to kill off the trees growing up. and I just shook my head. Don't we ever learn.




 Got turned down by the VA earlier this year on Neuropathy in my feet, on my hearing and on my R.L.S. Said had to report it within 2 years. Do take Requip XL for the R.L.S., can`t function without it. Just like the Hep-C virus, takes 30-40 years to manifest itself. The VA ? They screw more vets then they help.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. I was lucky to go into the Navy. My draft number came up and I joined. I wasn't about to go get shot at or shot someone if I could avoid it. What the hell is the two year thing. Good grief. The rich that want to get richer send us to war and then forget us. After I got out I moved from good old South Dakota out to Seattle and took Horticulture for 3 years. They never taught you to stay away from the chemicals, just said this is what you have to do. I sprayed so dam many weeds and bugs in the field of work with hardly any protection it's funny I'm alive. I spilled 5 gallon of this chemical called Norton all over me once from head to toe. I was lucky and didn't get it in my eyes or I would be blind. I stopped using all nasty sheet about 3 years ago. Finally got smarter. Nobody cares except yourself. I slept in also so it's time to wake and bake. Happy Skunkday


----------



## Keef

R.L.S. manifested itself after my fall -- feel for U Cuz !--  no wonder U have trouble sleeping !   Since I been eating weed it has vanished !-- I mean gone !   Pain is better !-- even the mind is settling down some !-- I should be dead or paralyzed  !-- I can live with a few bad days !-- The judge who over ruled both sides at my disablity hearing and decided that I could fold clothes (sometimes) I wasn't disabled at all -- I could get a job folding clothes !-- Plan on making a little run to the cemetary one day soon to pee on his grave !-- he commited suicide a year or so ago !


----------



## Keef

One day Runs With Scissors (my wife ) came home with a newspaper with the report of the judges suicide -- made me look in her eyes and swear I had nothing to do with it or knew anything about it !  -- I promised her after the disablity hearing I would not do anything about it ! -- kept my word ! Made my day to see that newspaper !


----------



## Beemer

umbra said:


> agent orange is still around, now its called Roundup



This is so true. The x Vice president of Monsanto is the head of the FDA and one of Monsanto's lawyers is one of the Supreme Court Judges now. Hell you can't even take Monsanto to court. Monsanto takes organic farmer to court saying they cross pollinated the corn or soybeans and win. Crazy


----------



## bozzo420

shoot Beemer, the Navy ships had all that asbestos in them. The Infantry was like the ultimate hunting trip. When the game can shoot back.....now that's sporting. talk of adrenalin rushes .


----------



## umbra

Monstano = death to all living things


----------



## Beemer

OH yea I forgot about the asbestos. It was everywhere and right above my rack is where I hid all my goodies in the wrapping around duct work. I bet it was an adrenalin rush, way more than I could have handled. Heck I had a hard enough time with a pissed off father chasing me down the back road back home.


----------



## Hippie420

As a 18 year old kid, I tended plasterers. Used to mix asbestos in hundred pound sacks in brown mud. First time I did it, I noticed all the other laborers standing around watching me. I knew they'd seen me tote a hundred pound bag before, so I couldn't figure out why. Tossed the bag on my shoulder, ran up the plank, tossed the bag on top of the mixer grate, and ripped it open. Fell off the plank, hit the ground blind, choking, with tears and snot running down my face.

By the time I got my excrement organized, I looked up to see the whole bunch of 'em rolling with laughter. The oldest one of the bunch said, "ALWAYS take a deep breath before you bust the bag open and don't breathe again until you clear the plank."

Masks? That's what the Lone Ranger wore.


----------



## thegloman

Howdy Y'all!

 Allrighty then!
6 1/2hrs. it took me to chop, trim, wash & hang 2 plants. Whew!
My drying room, 4'X15' is full. One Lady & one Purple Haze.
I'm so pleased with myself I can hardly stand it & I still got PGG & WHITE WIDOW out there building buds. Widow might make it, but PGG isn't going to. I'm gonna try to cross some of my early flowering strains to the PGG. The flowers are just beginning, only a few hairs showing but maybe next week I can pollinate.
I been using an electric bowl trimmer & MAN does it ever do a nice job. I get more trimmed off the buds than I want really, but I save the trim to use later for canna caps.
Whole house smells like a dispensery, hehe, Wish I could get air freshener in this scent. 

 Peace out Y'all!


----------



## Beemer

Howdy Gman I posted something to you yesterday. Not sure you have seen it. Here's one of my PGG flowering. maybe 

View attachment 1004141709.jpg


----------



## Keef

The book say -- the farther north U live the more indica heavy U need to be -- unless U go inside !   That PPG looks like a straight up sativa to me !-- might need a month longer to bloom than U got !   Who had that beautiful White Rhino ??  That's the ticket right there !  Beemer got that mold resistant variety too !-- There's many indica heavy varieties that'll ring your bell too!   Hippie -- if I had a matching vespa and cement mixer -- I'd spring for some of them trimmers "G" man talking about !   Doing me a little after nap wake and bake !  Make a great easy chair quarterback don't I ? Peace ! Stay warm !  Shoot'm Yoop shoot'm !


----------



## Hippie420

I'm sold! Can I get one in red?


----------



## thegloman

Good Skunkday Evening Y'all!

Just wanted to share a couple pics  
Enjoy


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 024.jpg


Bill, my PGG look odd too.  I'll try to get a pic tomorrow


----------



## Keef

I hate dirt farmers -- make me so jealous !--  I'm trying to figure out how to stack SOGs in an 8X8X40 high top reefer shipping container and U guys are growing 15ft. Sativas in the dirt !  Tell U one thing !-- this Widow ain't the variety for  a SOG endeavor !!-- 60% sativa ain't gonna cut it except for that indica heavy phenotype line -- I figure I got another year maybe two to get it all figured out and find a killer plant for the weed factory I'm running after prohibition ends !


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Monstano = death to all living things




I so hardily agree!


----------



## Rosebud

Gloman, is that powdery mildew you have going on in pic 1028? I sure hope not. I had to take a plant out yesterday because of it. The first I have ever had. shoot.


----------



## Keef

I'm confused !-- Monsanto is da.devil ?? -- I thought the benezene ring was da devil !   Too much of anything is poison !  Knowledge is power ?? So does that mean that knowledge of how to manipulate the benzene ring is power ?-- I got a headache !-- Ya'll protect da earth I just grow da weed !


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> OH yea I forgot about the asbestos. It was everywhere and right above my rack is where I hid all my goodies in the wrapping around duct work. I bet it was an adrenalin rush, way more than I could have handled. Heck I had a hard enough time with a pissed off father chasing me down the back road back home.



beemer i was lucky enough to get a brand new ship, no asbestos. i'm a plank owner to the frank cable as40. commissioned jan. 1980, the main engines (steam turbines) were dated 1943 and the sstg's (ship service turbine generators) were dated 2-1941, 1-1942, 1-1944 that is if i remember right.


----------



## Beemer

giggy said:


> beemer i was lucky enough to get a brand new ship, no asbestos. i'm a plank owner to the frank cable as40. commissioned jan. 1980, the main engines (steam turbines) were dated 1943 and the sstg's (ship service turbine generators) were dated 2-1941, 1-1942, 1-1944 that is if i remember right.



giggy I was on the oldest attack air craft carrier in the navy at the time. The USS Shangri la . A real hunk of sheet. It was launched in 1944 . I was a Aviation boatswain's mate fuels and it wasn't any fun until you got to port. I got out Dec of 1970 and it was decommissioned in july 1971


----------



## thegloman

Rosebud said:


> Gloman, is that powdery mildew you have going on in pic 1028? I sure hope not. I had to take a plant out yesterday because of it. The first I have ever had. shoot.




Hi Rosebud, no, it's just the light. I DID have a problem with bud rot in my Strawberry Kush. We've had such a cool & wet season here.

I do wash everything in hot lemon juice/baking soda solution, then cold H2O2 solution, then cold clean water rinses. 

I've seen big a difference in the washed vs. not washed from same plants.
First thing I noticed was all the dirt & bugs that washed out that I would have smoked/eaten. The smoke was slightly smoother & it lost a lot of its smell. I don't see any difference in potentcy. I think I like it better not washed except for the crud that's on it. I'll wash all my outdoor plants from now on for sure.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> I'm confused !-- Monsanto is da.devil ?? -- I thought the benezene ring was da devil ! Too much of anything is poison ! Knowledge is power ?? So does that mean that knowledge of how to manipulate the benzene ring is power ?-- I got a headache !-- Ya'll protect da earth I just grow da weed !



*Hehehe!  Keef, you speakin my language now brother. swim used to play a bit with that benzene ring.  hehe,  long time ago, in a land far away.   *


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> I hate dirt farmers -- make me so jealous !-- I'm trying to figure out how to stack SOGs in an 8X8X40 high top reefer shipping container and U guys are growing 15ft. Sativas in the dirt ! Tell U one thing !-- this Widow ain't the variety for a SOG endeavor !!-- 60% sativa ain't gonna cut it except for that indica heavy phenotype line -- I figure I got another year maybe two to get it all figured out and find a killer plant for the weed factory I'm running after prohibition ends !



Them WW I got were started pretty late for here & they still are about 7'-8' tall. I stripped all the large fan leaf off of them exposing all the inner buds to light & air in an attempt to beat the first frost. I like the structure of these girls too. Pretty sturdy & nice distribution of the buds. I'm almost ready to sample a small bud, but I'm trying to maintain.

Time for me to get a turn with the widow. I never met no "widow" that could make me *crash n burn* in the sand dunes. heehee! :headbang:


----------



## yooper420

Gotta keep a close eye on the last 2 girls as I think they may be more then girls....hermies. If so, they will be my first 2. Know more in the morning.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, rough night last night. didn't get much sleep, so i guess we will see what the day brings. supposed to get some storms this evening, i hope they don't get bad. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
You be up before wake and bake. Keep forgetting you still work. Anyhow, for the retired old farts, it`s wake and bake time. Get a cup of coffee to go with it. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- ack! ack!- ack!- Oh!-- working on some coffee and my pipe -- might just live another day !!  Who was that talking about when they was 18 some father chasing him down the road !--was single for 5 years before meeting R.W.S.  working in a hospital with 90% women is asking for trouble !-- I wasn't scared of much and these hot little married women kept showing up at my house in the middle of the night !!--  What U gonna do ?? Fathers might get pissed off but husbands get extremely pissed off !  I do have to say when they have a sawed of double barreled 12 Ga. Pistol like the road warriors gun stuck in their face they  mostly reevaluate their life !    Weeds looking good !  No dirt , no bugs , no mold , don't need any chemical !-- since my nute solution is made from natural ingredients and chenical free and my aquasheild is made from chicken  **** !-- does that mean I'm an organic weed farmer -- didn't think about it -- if so it was an accident !  Just it is time for me to do the ritual morning thing !-- get up -- do a little wake and bake -- check on my peeps also doing the wake and bake !-- then suddenly everything goes quite --- used to puzzle me !--  that's when my peeps go check the grow room and do the farming for the day !-- this time of years the dirt farmers be trimming and trimming all day long after the wake and bake--  maybe post some pics in the evening !--   "G" -- the benzene ring is the devil-- one day maybe U can 'splain that -- my point was there are many devils out there --many things that can ruin your life !-- everything in moderation !!- except weed !!! Where's my pipe ! -


----------



## Keef

When I met R.W.S. I was not looking for a wife ! Life as a single man was sweet !-- I came around a corner one day and boom fell in love !-- I was to learn that R.W.S. had been in a religious cult for 12 yrs and when she left everyone she ever knew turned their back on her -  and worst of all she was getting a divorce !!--  I wrapped my dirty wings around her and hissed at he world !-- First time I ever went to war with a cult before !-- Apparently they had had great results manipulating people with guilt !-- Smoked their belief system like a cheap cigar !  I also made sure no one would ever be able to manipulate R.W.S. again with guilt - not even me !!   Lit her up for the first time in her life ! Watched that stress just melt away !-- We moved to the swamp after returning home from a trip to Dallas to find our home burned to the ground !--  fire dept said it was an accident - I'll never know !


----------



## Hippie420

learning2fly said:


> please share the dry weights on those 2 beautiful buds!
> 
> i am guessing 24 g's on then1st, and 22 on the 2nd.
> 
> 
> looks so nice!



Little smaller than we though. First one was 22 grams, and the second was only 14.


----------



## Keef

Nice Nap !-- afternoon Wake and Bake !-- Surf's up !-- water temp 80 ish !   Air temp nice at 86 --nothing special just another day in paradise !--  Umbra - I'm a water farmer that feed the soil thing just doesn't apply to me !-- I take it U have some university horticulture schooling !-- The O.F.C. needs a go to dirt doctor -- save a lot of research and quessing !-- what do U think can U be the go to person for dirt problems ?  I still haven't received my Nurse Larry seed !-- they musta got lost in the mail !   Just kidding !-- historically when two groups come together there is an exchange of gifts that bonds the two.groups into one !  That time is coming soon enough !  Hey !- Rosebud how's it going ?  How goes the grow ?  Thought about going back and reviewing your past post and exploits along with the whole Nurse Larry Group -- but U know I would rather get to know U guys as U are now with added responsibilities and stuff -- still hasn't been an introduction to the individuals in the group !-- how many already post on the O.F.C. I'm quessing -- 75% ? -- is that even close ?


----------



## Hippie420

Fishing without a license again, Cuz?


----------



## Keef

Hippie can't slide nothing past U !   I was in no way suggesting breaking a rule !   Fact is the Nurse Larry Group found a way without breaking an M.P. rule !-- U would think they would be willing to share their solution to the problem !  Doesn't have to be but one link between the groups -- not the triad spider web we had at stalag 420 !  They kinda closed the door after the animals had already broke free!-- it has been a hoot interacting with the NLG as if I didn't know who they were !   Giggy - man U got to quit posting weather reports !-- I already have a general idea where ya at ! That just between U and me !


----------



## Keef

Hey guys I'm back on this logo for a hat or tee shirt thing !-- if someone with an artistic flares doesn't design it I 'll just get the the logo design team at one of the hat and tee shirt places to design it for us !-- I'm thinking  an arc across the top saying Curmudgeland -- with a logo of Dadums burning one - under Big -- O.F.C.  logo with room underneath for our user names !  Be making my first Cup one day and would like to be able to I.D. any of my peeps who might be there !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- I have received my first spanking at M.P. --  it was too gentle to really be called a spanking !-- I was wrong and  got a good talking to !--  I think I shoulda been banned for a few days myself !-- anyway  to prove my humility -- I'm gonna ban myself for three days !!   I promise when I return I will be a good boy and try not to pick on our moderators !--  See U guys Thursday morning for wake and bake !


----------



## yooper420

Well it looks to me like I got 2 hermies. These 2 plants are in the new soil I picked up at the Cup. Not the least bit impressed with it. Supposed to be formulated just for MJ and no nutes need to be added for entire grow. The plants are about 1/4 the size of the ones in Sunshine #4. Tried to email the company once and voce my displeasure with their product, but it would not go through. I will try again. Let`s see if the pictures tell the story. 
hermie #1 (first 4 pictures)  hermie #2 (second 5 pictures) 

View attachment DSCN5901.JPG


View attachment DSCN5902.JPG


View attachment DSCN5903.JPG


View attachment DSCN5904.JPG


View attachment DSCN5905.JPG


View attachment DSCN5906.JPG


View attachment DSCN5907.JPG


View attachment DSCN5908.JPG


View attachment DSCN5909.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

great pictures yoop   . both in the same dirt?


----------



## yooper420

Yep, they both in that new sh#% I got at the cup. Only had enough to plant 3 pots. Got 1 male and 2 hermies in it. First hermies I`ve ever had.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders. Wake and bake is late this morning, so let`s get with it. It`s wake and bake time. Get your coffee and your bowl and have at it. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. got my coffee. man i died around 8:00 last night and awoke at 4:00 this morning. i haven't slept like that in a long time. yall have a wonderful day.


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning all. yep I don't think I would use that dirt anymore. yesterday I went out hunting. Got rained on. Good thing I took my rain coat. Saw a monster buck. He was coming right for me. Then he scented me and turned around and ran off. But It was nice seeing him. When I got back to my quad, there was ice on my seat .  Won't be long, it will be snowing .

Have you noticed how little the outdoor growers are posting?   there busy trimming.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo. A monster buck in sight the first hunt, very interesting. Gotta mean more hunting time. Yeah, we had a hard frost yesterday morning. You`re right about the outside growers, they be busy making scissor hash.


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, trimming and making bubble hash! Got three more to trim and God knows how many more batches of hash to make.

Yoop, which seeds were the hermies? I can believe you can't contact the soil people. Just for ships and giggles, I took out all the fliers that were handed to me at the Cup. Damn near every one was kaput. Lots of fly-by-night companies taking advantage of us poor old stoners.

I think Bozzo was the only one to make out at the Cup. He conned enough free T shirts to pay for his ticket in!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning hippie. How`s the trimming` fingers holding out ? Don`t know how many tee`s he got, but I got 3. The hermies were 1 of each seed. Only common denominator was the dirt. Both of `em were only 1/4 the size of the girls in Sunshine #4.  
Dr.O`s Universal Growing Medium, IMHO just plain sucks. Takes way too long to dry out.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Nice Nap !-- afternoon Wake and Bake !-- Surf's up !-- water temp 80 ish ! Air temp nice at 86 --nothing special just another day in paradise !-- Umbra - I'm a water farmer that feed the soil thing just doesn't apply to me !-- I take it U have some university horticulture schooling !-- The O.F.C. needs a go to dirt doctor -- save a lot of research and quessing !-- what do U think can U be the go to person for dirt problems ? I still haven't received my Nurse Larry seed !-- they musta got lost in the mail ! Just kidding !-- historically when two groups come together there is an exchange of gifts that bonds the two.groups into one ! That time is coming soon enough ! Hey !- Rosebud how's it going ? How goes the grow ? Thought about going back and reviewing your past post and exploits along with the whole Nurse Larry Group -- but U know I would rather get to know U guys as U are now with added responsibilities and stuff -- still hasn't been an introduction to the individuals in the group !-- how many already post on the O.F.C. I'm quessing -- 75% ? -- is that even close ?



 I will try to answer any questions you have, and if I don't know, I will try and point you in the right direction. I have no formal training in horticulture. Its just a hobby. I have been growing cannabis since 1975 and have made every mistake you can make. Its just a lot of trial and error, and I have read lots of books.
 5 years ago or so I got together with a few other members here for 420. First thing was an exchange of seeds, lol. I belong to a few other sites where they have a seed shop. Most have a freebie program when you purchase seeds. I have been giving away stuff as freebies for a few years.


----------



## Rosebud

Yopper that stinks about your hermies. That is a big fat drag. sorry.

Umbra, so good to see you.


----------



## jaga

She was a good healthy plant I share the pain Yoops


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Good morning hippie. How`s the trimming` fingers holding out ?


To quote Ring Starr, "I've got blisters on me fingers!"

 Got three more to go, and it'll be two after today. Got a big load of bubble done, with much more to go. I honestly couldn't smoke all this crop in five years, and I've still got half a dozen quart mason jars from my first grow two years ago, not to mention all the grows since then.

 I'll be shifting into breeding mode this winter. Gonna start some from seed and let them go to seed. At four bucks a pop, I can't resist. Not sure what flavor I'm going to shoot for yet, but I've got a few ideas. I've also got the tent for a second project.

 I'd really like to cross that Blue Mountain Jamaican with something that would bring the flower time down to something reasonable. Northern Lights worked for the Vietnamese Black, so I'm thinking it should work for the Jamaican, too. Still trying to figure out which males with which females.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef! Don't be lookin' for new real-estate. I'm kinda liking it here!


----------



## bozzo420

it will be time to break out the flower power tower soon. it's a remake of the 70's ISO-2
will be making some RSO soon. this thing makes it easy and safe.  I know of at least one person that has got burned  making it on  a stove. She was 80 year old cancer victim.  I ran 2 batches last year when I got it. My plan is to get 60 grams put away for the future. Never know when  It might be needed. I had to give a good friend all of those 2 batches. He has lung cancer and not long to live I'm afraid. They say that 60 grams is the treatment that is needed . That's how I came up with 60 grams. I have paper bags all over with trim . Lots of oil
Rosebud. You said you get all the ever clear out.  It has to be pretty thick. How do you draw it up into the syringe?  I get mine down to where I  think any thicker would not be able to get it into the syringe. I'm not worried about a little booze .
The flower power tower is a cross between a coffee maker and a still. A neat little machine. I used one back in the 70's.  I just had to have one. $500 price was high, but once buy a tool, you have it for a life time.


----------



## Rosebud

Bozzo, it is very hard to suck up the last syring. Using a small cup on a coffee warmer is how we finish. It is much easier to get it out of a small container.  A coffee mug. I will be making some this fall along with a tincture Bwanabud told me about. So many people need it. I am using the last of last years and it is thick. But you push out a piece the size of a half a grain of short grain rice ...and there you go.

I have a friend with her third go round of cancer and she is only using the oil, no chemo. Man, i hope it helps her. She got our last syring.   Good luck with yours. peace and love in rso.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Yopper that stinks about your hermies. That is a big fat drag. sorry.
> 
> Umbra, so good to see you.


Thank you Rose


----------



## umbra

To quote Ring Starr, "I've got blisters on me fingers!"
LOL that wasn't Ringo, it was John that said that on the top of Apple Recording Studio during the filming of Let it Be.


----------



## lovbnstoned

n a mornming high to all,, i'm sittin here ith a case of the dam flu,, sware it hell when it's such a nice day out side, n can't do a thing but sneezy n cough even time i go outside,,, hope thatn ll my fello tokers r doing better


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> To quote Ring Starr, "I've got blisters on me fingers!"
> LOL that wasn't Ringo, it was John that said that on the top of Apple Recording Studio during the filming of Let it Be.




http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/ringo-starr/videos/20092266/title/ive-blisters-on-fingers


----------



## Hippie420

Damn, LBS! It's too friggin' early for that crap! Hope ya get to feelin' better.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/ringo-starr/videos/20092266/title/ive-blisters-on-fingers



It wouldn't play for me, lol.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> Yopper that stinks about your hermies. That is a big fat drag. sorry.
> 
> 
> Thanks Rosebud. It sure does stink. I blame it on the new type of soil I tried. All 3 plants in it, I got a male and 2 hermies. First hermies I ever had. Gonna stick with my tried and true, Sunshine #4. The 2 hermies are 1/4 the size of the girls in Sunshine.


----------



## yooper420

Just wasted some more time trying to contact the company that makes the new soil. Typed out all the info they wanted, along with a long email. Try to post it and everything deletes and says invalid entry. After a couple of times I gave up. No phone number, address is a P.O. box. All I can say is "Dr. O`s Universal Growing Medium" is NO GOOD for growing our beloved herb. Takes forever to dry out. Not good. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Breaking my self imposed ban to update my peeps -- I sneezed this morning and busted a blood vessel somewhere up in there somewhere !-- underneath -- my face is not like others -- within 15 minutes I had lost a cup of blood ! And it wasn't slowing at all !   Combat Medic, ex E.M.T.  E.R. tech , surgical assistant -- mane I had to pull out all the stops before I bled to death !  Had to do something fast or bleed to death in the back of an ambulance !--- I ain't got time to die !!-- saved myself with the help of my trusty sidekick !-- there is one pic U guys will never see !-- That's Ole Keef with a playtex slender tampoon ( with extra absorbent pearls) stuffed so far up my nose U could see it thru my ear !--if it breaks loose again I have to go to the hospital and have it burned !!-- might be out of touch for a few days !!-- Listen to me my People !-- Take Care of Each other !-- We is all we got !  Take more than this to kill me ! Later


----------



## Hippie420

That sucks, Cuz. Sorry to hear about it.

Forgive me, but I got a mental image of you with a plug up your nose. I had to laugh, but it's really not a laughing matter. Guess it' the way you told it or maybe the scissor hash....

Anyhoo, knock off the bleeding stuff, OK? Don't need my peeps in a bad way.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, is that the dirt ya bought at the Cup?

You gonna hack 'em or just pinch the balls off as they show up?


----------



## Keef

Morning All !!-- since this is 48 hours with no sleep I think I qualify to open up this official Wake and Bake on this ( what day is it anyway ?). Nose seems to be behaving somewhat !-  I know my head be somewhat pickled !-- Anyway, come on in the water's fine !-- I should probably apologize to my newer friends--- I've given some of U a hard time but understand -- if I didn't like U guys I wouldn't pick on U so much  !!  I've probably harrassed poor little Rosebud worst of all !  She's alright in my book !  There's just such a limit  on my knowledge about how to push her bottoms -- Time to move on and find someone else to pick on !  Picked up a gallon of 91% isopropol alcohol yesterday ---  got some stuff and things
I WANT TO TRY !!  --- CHICKEN FOOT IN A CIRCLE TO ALL !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. leef i got two bowls of iso evapping as we speak. the first run looks really good, and i set the second run in the sun to turn it from green to red and smooth it out. i'll post some pics when i get it scraped up. everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, is that the dirt ya bought at the Cup?
> 
> You gonna hack 'em or just pinch the balls off as they show up?




 Yes, that is the dirt. Guess I gonna have to write `em a letter and tell `em how I feel. Don`t know exactly what to do with the hermies. Right now they reside in the basement along side the male. Never did this seed thing before. Do not know what way to go or do. Do I keep all 3 ? Are the hermies good for anything ? The male looks ready to spew it`s pollen all over. Help make up my mind my peeps.

 PS,
 Late to wake and bake this morning, gotta go for it.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning.     hermie pollen makes hermie seeds. Kill the cross dressers.  and toss that dirt way out back so it does not contaminate any good dirt.


----------



## umbra

death to all hermi's


----------



## Hippie420

If they were in my basement, I'd shake the male in a garbage bag and toss him in the oil/butter pot, and I'd just pinch the balls off the hermies. I would not breed the hermies, because as Bozzo said, hermies make hermies.
Don't worry about pollenating the garage gals. Just make sure you visit them first in the morning, and the downstairs bunch after, not the other way around.

That pollen will keep in the fridge for a few months until you figure out which female to pollenate. Just stick it in a small vial or a sandwich sized ziplock.


----------



## bozzo420

this is my Chernobyl . this one never got any sign of PM .Even though it was in the greenhouse that had PM on 3 other plants in it.   your right Mr. Beemer. the Chernobyl  is very high in mold resistance. This one got zero ,and the other one only got a slight case of it ,and has fought it off completely.  I think all 4 plants in the greenhouse next year will be Chernobyl's.    the 4th picture of the purple. I cut the tops off and left the bottom. It just wont die.    Pretty Flowers. 

View attachment DSC02994.JPG


View attachment DSC03002.JPG


View attachment DSC02990.JPG


View attachment DSC03001.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

Sweet lookin' buds there, Bozzo! Makes my eyes red just lookin' at 'em.


----------



## bozzo420

try this blow up 

View attachment bud.JPG


----------



## yooper420

Wow bozzo, your girls became the queens of the ball. Great job. The last one got snowed on huh ? She be purdy.


----------



## yooper420

umbra said:


> death to all hermi's





Hippie420 said:


> If they were in my basement, I'd shake the male in a garbage bag and toss him in the oil/butter pot, and I'd just pinch the balls off the hermies. I would not breed the hermies, because as Bozzo said, hermies make hermies.
> Don't worry about pollenating the garage gals. Just make sure you visit them first in the morning, and the downstairs bunch after, not the other way around.
> 
> That pollen will keep in the fridge for a few months until you figure out which female to pollenate. Just stick it in a small vial or a sandwich sized ziplock.



Thanks guys. It always helps to hear what ya got to say. Agree with it and it reaffirmed my thoughts on the matter. Not having did this before, was afraid of pollenating the whole bunch. The hermies are headed for the burn barrel. Mr. male`s not quite ready so he`ll see another day. OK, gotta go chop, chop, burn. Later.


----------



## giggy

one lone soldier sour diesel, planted before i found i had mites. it has been through 6 bombings and i'm going to get some rosemary oil to mix up for it. i hope it is female. this is the fifth one of these i have popped and the other four were female. i bleached it under a white led being to close. all in all it has been through hell but still alive.


----------



## Keef

Like I said !-- I hate dirt farmers !-- make me so jealous !-- that Chernoble is a beautiful plant !-- they all fine plants !  Just found out Giggy and I grew up very close to the same place !  I knew there was something familiar about his accent !!   Might actually be kin !  Who knows !--  That woulda been me in the burnt orange ---' 57 Chevy Belair -- 327 cubic inches-- 3-11 rear end - ran like a scalded dog.!


----------



## yooper420

Way back I had 2  57 Chevy`s. A red convertible, and,, my baby, a black 2 door hardtop with, stock from the factory, a high performance 283, with two 4 barrels. Put in a 4 speed and  4.88 posi rear end gears. Guy I sold it to, totaled it 2 weeks later.


----------



## yooper420

Forgot I took a couple of pictures earlier. Let`s take a look and see here.
The line up is, l to r. GTH, VV, GTH, GTH, GTH.
GTH...Ghost Train Haze
VV...Vale' Vale' 

View attachment IMG_0457.jpg


View attachment IMG_0458.jpg


View attachment IMG_0459.jpg


View attachment IMG_0461.jpg


View attachment IMG_0462.jpg


----------



## bwanabud

Can I join ? 

There isn't any crazy hazing, like Vodka shots in the eye ball or smoking a bong thru your bum is there ?....cuz I don't like things in my eye


----------



## Rosebud

smoking a bong thru your bum? I am outta here if that is a requirement. LOL

Well look at yooper....you have it going on... LIke your cages. A lot. Looking good.

Loved the 57 chevy and the 55 i drove...with the 8 track screaming Moody Blues... fun day. thanks for the memory.


----------



## bwanabud

Rosebud said:


> smoking a bong thru your bum? I am outta here if that is a requirement. LOL



The crazy college kids have infiltrated the publics minds, wasn't sure if it spread to MP  I'm with you Rose, I'm outta here if anything more than a special handshake...and a secret decoder ring of course :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yooper420

bwanabud ?
bwanabud what ?
Oh, a wanna be, a bawana be....joiner of our exclusive club. First gotta meet our stringent criteria for membership. 
 #1...Over 50
Nobody in there right mind would wanna be this old.
Gotta give `em this one. Pass.
#2...Not of sound mind
Proved this by wanting to join our exclusive club. 
Pass.
OK then, he/she meets the strict criteria for membership. As a member you must live by the club rules. Yes rules. All good clubs have rules, and this is a good club. Actually we have only one rule. 
We tell no fibs, no half truths, no little white lies, no white lies, no half baked lies, no bold faced lies, no down right lies, no lies in any way, shape or form. Now, no one has ever been caught, do not be the first one. This is due to circumstances beyond our control. These are, but not limited to, hearing loss, failing eyesight, brain farts (many of `em), senior moments (many of these too), but mostly due to a " who gives a sh%$ attitude". The formalities are done with, on to everyone`s favorite part. Find a sittin` spot and partake with us in the enjoyment of some of "Mother Nature`s" finest medicinal herbs. There, you be a member, to be for evermore known as an old fart and curmudgeon. One thing left to do, and that is, ya gotta move to "Curmudgeonland", our ancestral home. Congrats, you be one of us, he, he, he.


----------



## Keef

I would like to file a complaint !-- I was not issued a decoder ring !  --  What's a bong ? We don't get that fancy stuff  Iike that down south !-- I hope this is not a descrimination problem !  By the way it may be 3:15 am but I'm calling a special WAKE AND BAKE SESSION !  I only drove Uncle's '57 Chevy during his deployment to the jungle !-- for many years after that I drove a '64 Chevy Belair ! Same 283 factory with that 2 barrel ! Got loved in that car , a lot !-- got a little secret project happening in the grow room !!  Need more lights Scotty !  Rosebud listening to Moody Blues -- brings back memories !-My first concert was Eric Clapton which was opened by a big bluesman named Albert King !  Left.with a new love interest -- The Blues !-- don't know Blues ? - give a listen to Kenny Wayne Sheppard -- 10 years out !


----------



## yooper420

Up at 7 am, just in time for wake and bake. Coffee`s done, got my pipe, let`s go for it. Wake and bake, ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. got the coffee brewing. yall have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy, and the rest of the OFC. We already had the first session of wake and bake. Time then for session number two. Wake and bake #2. Enjoy the day, don`t waste `em, as you are allotted only so many. Peace.


----------



## bwanabud

Good morning Curmy's,,,coffee here, busy busy day here today.


----------



## bozzo420

Dang get up at 9, I miss half the coffee bake.      good morning all


----------



## bozzo420

bwanabud said:


> Good morning Curmy's,,,coffee here, busy busy day here today.



are we trimming today?


----------



## bozzo420

first real frost today. I have a couple of limbs hanging out the window of the greenhouse. So they got wet with every rain. Had a bud rot on one of them today. I am glad the whole plant is not out there .


----------



## bwanabud

bozzo420 said:


> are we trimming today?



Thank God no trimming today, took 45 girls out on Sunday....have 40 more coming out in 3 weeks.

Rain barrels and table drains today,,,,then a death mission to kill all of the mice here, 24 traps & 6 boxes of poison should be a good start


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, boys and girls. Working on my second Coke and second batch of bubble already. Got ONE more damn plant to trim and I'm DONE!!!!

Misplaced a pair of my trimming scissors. Found 'em this morning in the cement mixer, tangled in with the weed! They're six inch surgical scissors, so I was really happy that they were blunt/sharps and not sharps. Coulda/woulda hurt like hell the way I found 'em.


----------



## thegloman

Morning All!
Well I guess all us dirt farmers are doin the same thing about now. hehe
Here's a pic of what I been doing.

View attachment 001.jpg


Still got 3 Widows & 1 PGG out there. Widow MIGHT finish, PGG not a chance. There ARE little white hairs showing here & there, but still too early to even cross my Betty or Lady into.

I'm still working on getting a pic to compare with yours Bill. I think mine look a little different than yours. This one plant has been purple stemmed since it was just little. Of course PH, Nutes, deficiancies were my first thoughts, so I got a PH meter for dirt. PH was in the Slightly acid side, so I "sweetened" the soil very little with dolomite lime, added cow manure throughout its growth & it grew Very big & very fast & has been healthy in every other way, so I just ignore the purple & let her grow.

It's raining here again, so I'll get a pic soon as the sun comes back out. If it ever does!
:hairpull:


----------



## Rosebud

My gosh, that is a haul~~~ congrats on all that wonderful smoke up there^^^^ Congrats.


----------



## Kindbud

nice haul gloman! its break day for me


----------



## Beemer

Good morning Gman. Mine will never make it either. The one in the greenhouse has the best chance of giving me something to taste. Heck my Chernobyl has to get chopped or at least some of them, today. Starting to lose to much to rot. I smoke a little last night of some I trimmed last week and 4 hits and I was in the chair for awhile. Good stuff. Here's a picture of a bud of the PGG in the greenhouse. 

View attachment 1007141628b.jpg


View attachment 1007141628c.jpg


----------



## thegloman

bwanabud said:


> Thank God no trimming today, took 45 girls out on Sunday....have 40 more coming out in 3 weeks.
> 
> Rain barrels and table drains today,,,,then a death mission to kill all of the mice here, 24 traps & 6 boxes of poison should be a good start



Hey bwanabud,  I found a product that works GREAT for getting rid of mice & it's not poison.  They just move out, so no traps to empty & no dead ones in the walls stinking up the place.  Not sure if we're allowed to say names of products, but I'm gonna, cuz it works & it isn't chemicals it's made by shake-away.  go to shake-away.com for more info.
 I live in the country. Got a large house & Lots of mice.  This Mouse Repellent by shake-away WORKS.  Gets persistant ground squirls to move out too.


----------



## Hippie420

Lookin' good, Glo! That outta keep ya' 'til next fall.

I'm farther north than you are, but everything managed to come in alright. It was a real leg wetter waiting for the Black Lights, and due to the monsoons we've had, I did lose a small amount to bud rot.

 Just to be on the safe side, next year's outdoor grow is going to be nothing but indicas, and probably Skunk#1. I was impressed with the size of the buds from what normally is a small plant and not a great producer inside. She sure showed her colors out in Mother Nature.


----------



## lovbnstoned

just sayn highn,, love those pic's or all those plants,, i can't wait till i start Gron


----------



## bwanabud

thegloman said:


> Hey bwanabud,  I found a product that works GREAT for getting rid of mice & it's not poison.  They just move out, so no traps to empty & no dead ones in the walls stinking up the place.  Not sure if we're allowed to say names of products, but I'm gonna, cuz it works & it isn't chemicals it's made by shake-away.  go to shake-away.com for more info.
> I live in the country. Got a large house & Lots of mice.  This Mouse Repellent by shake-away WORKS.  Gets persistant ground squirls to move out too.



I appreciate the info, I live in the middle of the woods here...they try to move in every fall. If death by extreme measures doesn't work, I'll try the Shake-Away.

Last year I smoked a doobie...sat in the garage, and shot them with a BB gun


----------



## lovbnstoned

Gloman,, i'd b happy with just one jar of any kind.


----------



## thegloman

Wow Bill!  My plant is NOWHERE as far along as that one.  I'd start pollinating if mine was that far along.  I've got some REAL early flowerers I want to cross in to her if I can.

 Did any of yours do that purple stem thing?  I had another plant about a foot away from that one & it never had any purple & got to almost 12' before showing me his balls.


----------



## Beemer

Nope I don't have any purple as of yet. The PGG outside aren't as far along. I think this is one of them 

View attachment 1007141647a.jpg


----------



## Beemer

Gman did your friend show up?


----------



## thegloman

Hehe, Thanks guys.  This is the crop I was left with after my conciance made me chop 30 plants out from the original 50.  I lost about 6 to males & a couple from high winds.
So, this is relatively small to what I had planned on.
I have to get my years supply all at once here in the Red Neck Belt
Next year I'll get my 3 years worth.  I've come to the conclusion, this weed is well worth investing some time & a little cash into growing it right.
The holes I planted where it was straight composted cow manure produced the best plants with NO fussing over. Other holes that I used amended soil did good too.  The ones that I just planted in the native soil didn't do well at all.
I'm sold.  All my plants are going into at least one sack of composted cow manure from now on.
hehe, I'm rambling again.  Might have baked a bit much this morning.  Oh who am I kidding,  I'm retired, there is no such thing as too much now. 

Peace out!


----------



## thegloman

Beemer said:


> Gman did your friend show up?



No, I got her as far as Phoenix, but I'm thinking she just isn't going to come.
 There's a couple of road blocks she's having a hard time with, & I already have enough road block of my own.
 If she gets the things done she needs to do, I'll go get her, but not till then.
 I'm a butt head sometimes, but I'm very clear about what I expect.


----------



## Beemer

:farm:


----------



## bozzo420

great canning. not like grandmas canned goods. to bad pot wont keep long time like grandmas tomato's. what is the shelf life of pot?


----------



## Beemer

I popped a jar of Sour Diesel about a month ago that was vacuum packed and in the freezer for the last year and half. Still a very good high. They say RSO will last 5 years if stored in cool dry dark place.


----------



## thegloman

bozzo420 said:


> great canning. not like grandmas canned goods. to bad pot wont keep long time like grandmas tomato's. what is the shelf life of pot?



I'm not really sure what the shelf life is.  
 I plan to keep them curing in the jars for at least 2 months, then I'll vacume pack them & keep the pkgs. in the refrigerator.
 Helps keep me from going too wild on baking.  I could easily go thru my whole years supply in 3 months by cooking & making chocolates, & oil caps.


----------



## bozzo420

I have a vacuum seal machine. I did 4 ounces ,it shrank it down till it looked like the old brick weed. I'm assuming you have the jar vacuum sealer attachment I don't have yet .right? I sure don't want to  make anymore brick weed.


----------



## lovbnstoned

hope one is high n enjoying the day


----------



## Keef

Drooled on my phone !-- I still hate U guys !   The pics of my system early in the thread showed how I use 2 boxes in grow to feed 4 boxes in bloom !--  moving grow so I can convert the 2 in grow to bloom -- adding .2 boxes -- the new grow !-- E.I. -- E.I.E.I.O. !--  change it up from monthly harvest --to every two weeks !!  E.Ha.!---


----------



## Keef

Update on the new sidekick !--  We call him "Jake" but his screet name is " Joliet Jake " -  The little Shiti-Tzu gurl ave ruled the roost so long they don't know how to deal with a little Llapsa Apsa that's done some time !-- first thing he did was move the toy box!-- one toy at a time -- this is mine!-- this is mine !-- this is mine !-- scary little thug !


----------



## thegloman

keef said:


> drooled on my phone !-- i still hate u guys ! The pics of my system early in the thread showed how i use 2 boxes in grow to feed 4 boxes in bloom !-- moving grow so i can convert the 2 in grow to bloom -- adding .2 boxes -- the new grow !-- e.i. -- e.i.e.i.o. !-- change it up from monthly harvest --to every two weeks !! E.ha.!---



nanny, nanny, nannny!


----------



## Keef

Yo " G"-- U won't ever hear of me chopping down plants cause I got a conscience !!-- I don't do guilt !!  I got a clear plan and  chopping down perfectly good plants and paying taxes is way down the list !  Did U have problems with bugs , critters, storms, too much water? - too little water ? too much nutes ?- too little ?? Winter come too soon spring too late ! Any hail ? Tornados?-- I gotta hand it to dirt farmers !-- gamblers to the core !--gonna bet it all on one harvest a year !-- my hats off to U !


----------



## giggy

i believe i could get lost in there for awhile. great looking emergency stock. lol 




thegloman said:


> Morning All!
> Well I guess all us dirt farmers are doin the same thing about now. hehe
> Here's a pic of what I been doing.
> 
> View attachment 218585
> 
> 
> Still got 3 Widows & 1 PGG out there. Widow MIGHT finish, PGG not a chance. There ARE little white hairs showing here & there, but still too early to even cross my Betty or Lady into.
> 
> I'm still working on getting a pic to compare with yours Bill. I think mine look a little different than yours. This one plant has been purple stemmed since it was just little. Of course PH, Nutes, deficiancies were my first thoughts, so I got a PH meter for dirt. PH was in the Slightly acid side, so I "sweetened" the soil very little with dolomite lime, added cow manure throughout its growth & it grew Very big & very fast & has been healthy in every other way, so I just ignore the purple & let her grow.
> 
> It's raining here again, so I'll get a pic soon as the sun comes back out. If it ever does!
> :hairpull:


----------



## giggy

sorry to hear you'll have to chop early, i lost most of mine this year to bud rot too. 




Beemer said:


> Good morning Gman. Mine will never make it either. The one in the greenhouse has the best chance of giving me something to taste. Heck my Chernobyl has to get chopped or at least some of them, today. Starting to lose to much to rot. I smoke a little last night of some I trimmed last week and 4 hits and I was in the chair for awhile. Good stuff. Here's a picture of a bud of the PGG in the greenhouse.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yo " G"-- U won't ever hear of me chopping down plants cause I got a conscience !!-- I don't do guilt !!  I got a clear plan and  chopping down perfectly good plants and paying taxes is way down the list !  Did U have problems with bugs , critters, storms, too much water? - too little water ? too much nutes ?- too little ?? Winter come too soon spring too late ! Any hail ? Tornados?-- I gotta hand it to dirt farmers !-- gamblers to the core !--gonna bet it all on one harvest a year !-- my hats off to U !



brother i love dirt farming, maybe because i never slowed down to learn hydro and can't find any good meters around here without getting to much attention. lost most of my outdoors crop, but i still do indoors with dirt. got one sour diesel out in the box now, but i am thinking a jack the ripper, a blue dream, and a blue moon shine x buddha's sister are calling to me that they want their turn.


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed everyone. Giggy sorry to hear that you lost most of your crop to bud rot. I started this morning are 9:30 and got done about an hour ago chopping and rough trimming the Chernobyl. I chopped them all. I bet i threw away 2 oz of bud rot. Sucks but at least I have some. I washed the buds doing a three step wash. 5 gallon buckets full of water. First wash was with h2o2 and water and second was water a cup of lemon and a cup of baking soda and the final was just water. I washed using this process to try and control the mold. It may not work the best with bud rot but I just want to control the mold. I took all rot out but you never know. Turned the heat up in the garage and the fans are running. 

View attachment 1009141644a.jpg


View attachment 1009141444a.jpg


View attachment 1009141444.jpg


View attachment 1009141645.jpg


View attachment 1009141646.jpg


View attachment 1009141646a.jpg


View attachment 1009141647.jpg


View attachment 1009141647a.jpg


----------



## giggy

looks like will have enough for a good taste. i use the h202 water then just water too. learned it watching jorge cervantes on a video. i'm also a member of his forums but they move pretty slow.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. coffee brewing and ready for the weekend. yall have a wonderful day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good crop Mr. Beemer.  summers almost gone. Now is when I wish I had an indoor grow going  like you do.    my Chernobyl's live on so far no mold or rot. except one limb that was hanging out a window. It was in the rain and got one but rotted. water the key.  


good morning all


----------



## Keef

Morning All !-- just finished my first cup of coffee--still working on my morning pipe and have decided the world ain't such a bad place after all !-- I may never be president , go to the moon or accomplish some great feat but I did good yesterday !--  Jake spent most of his short life in a box but little before sundown I gathered the pack and we went for a walk on the beach !-- Jake never seen such a place !-- Little man had a good time !-- fatten him up some and let him run the beach -- he'll healthy as Hell before U know it !--  has that unnatural white stuff started falling out the sky yet !-- and cold enough to freeze water ?-- Ya'lls a tough lot up there !--- only supposed to get up to 87 today !- nice !  Got the Wake part down now let me get back to that Bake part! Later !


----------



## sasnak

Good morning to all of you old farts.
This geezer is awake and baked....fed & watered my 4 girls while getting baked. Just wondering if its okay to smoke in front of the ladies? Don't want them to suspect anything.

Sorry to hear about the bud rot.... problems late in the grow are a bummer.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Morning OFC, hope ya`ll doing better then here. Wife got problems, went to E.R. yesterday, to doctor today. Somebody better do something cause I`m on my last rope. Somebody gonna pay. Later.


----------



## Keef

Sesnak - Is there a moral problems smoking in front of he plants ?-- If scaring them to death would ring out that last little bit of goodness-- I B dressing up like Freddy and sneak up on them regularly !  Yo - Giggy -- there's a dozen ways to grow weed do what works for U !- One thing U can't claim around here is ignorance !--  If someone has a grow question -- the answer lives in Crumudgenland !--  U know how to shape steel to your will !-- U could build a jam up Hydro , Aero or even one of them space monkey grow systems in your sleep !-- nutes, meters , grow supplies -- ain't nothing to it !-- Green Santa has been known to haul more than just weed in that Lowrider sled of his !


----------



## thegloman

Mornin All!  Just putting in my 2 cents this morn.  I started my wake & bake @ 3am.  So I got a little head start on y'all.  All that really means is I get to do a 2nd wake n bake with all y'all.  
Got the jars all burped & now it's time to check on the widows.  
Y'all have a great FRY day.

Peace


----------



## bwanabud

....


----------



## Keef

What's up with the wife Yoop ?  Hope she feels better soon !-


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> What's up with the wife Yoop ? Hope she feels better soon !-




 Wish I knew, think she`s headed for another bout with Gastro-peressis. Hope not, but we`ll see. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Rosebud

Yooper, i hope she doesn't have that. Here is a great book that deals with and helps with gastroparesis. It was a life saver for me.   I hope she feels better soon. There is a good medicine with less side affects too...

Here is the link to the book: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Living-Gastroparesis-Crystal-Zaborowski-Saltrelli-ebook/dp/B006ZEFMCQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1412951906&sr=1-1&keywords=gastroparesis[/ame]


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud, thanks. It`s nothing new, she`s had it 6,8,10 times, lost track. I`ll check out the book.


----------



## bozzo420

thought and prayers are with  you yoop


----------



## Hippie420

Fingers and toes crossed for the Misses, Yoop. Never heard of the stuff she's got, but judging by your concern, it's gotta be nasty.


The trimming is DONE! Most the goodies are in jars, and in three days, the rest will be too. Six to eight more batches of bubble to run and I'll tally up the Great Outdoor Grow of '14. Bragging rites and pics to follow.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
hippie,
Thanks for thinking about us. Sure she will appreciate your concern. 

PS, 
Congrats are in order for your harvest and hash makin`.


----------



## Hippie420

Wish your misses felt better and both of ya were helping me taste the new batch and the old ones, too!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Wish your misses felt better and both of ya were helping me taste the new batch and the old ones, too!




 Thanks bro, me to.


----------



## sasnak

Wake & Bake time Y'all.............

 Smoke alarm went off at 5:30 meowing in my ear....Smokey Joe, is my cat.
Yoop, sorry to hear about your wifes suffering. I hope all is well now and stays well forever.

To all of you elderly tookers.... have a very mellow day.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, coffee brewing. i fell off the wagon, man was it ever nice.


----------



## giggy

yooper i hope your wife gets to feeling better. i hate it when my wife is sick and i can't do anything to help but to be there.


----------



## umbra

wake n bake while coffee brewing, such a natural way to wake up


----------



## bozzo420

good  morning all... cold here. makes coffee better.


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Thanks for your concern over my wife. It`s much appreciated. Gotta hit the road as she got transferred. 77 mile trip, one way. Later.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no yooper, that is not good. We are all thinking of her and you.


----------



## Beemer

Dang I wrote a message yesterday to you yooper and it's not here. Sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Beemer

It's Shatterday everyone so everyone lets get stoned. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer said:


> It's Shatterday everyone so everyone lets get stoned. :vap_smiley:


 
 My thoughts exactly! Got two more grocery sacks full of popcorn buds/sugar leaves to process and I'm DONE! This is too much work for a broke down retired hippie. Worth it, though.


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> My thoughts exactly! Got two more grocery sacks full of popcorn buds/sugar leaves to process and I'm DONE! This is too much work for a broke down retired hippie. Worth it, though.



Everything is chopped that will get chopped. I have a bunch of shake also but haven't done anything with it. I'm going to do the ice method this time like you do. I have never done it but it sure looks like it give you a better end product. I will go and youtube it and get it done one of these days. Sure wish I could have got the Chernobyl to finish but I got a fair amount. Not sure what my final tally will be but I'm up to around 3 lbs including the tent this spring. Can't complain.


----------



## Hippie420

That outta hold ya 'til next fall!


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> That outta hold ya 'til next fall!



Hell that will hold me for long time. Mid summer maybe. :rofl::rofl: If I grow it will be for something realllllllllly good


----------



## yooper420

Back home, back home at last. Loooong day is finally over. I hate days like this, nothing good ever comes of it. Slight change for the good in 24 hrs., but still not good overall. Expected more change then this, so don`t know anything. This just plain sucks.


----------



## Beemer

good evening yooper. Good to hear that there was some change. We are behind you with all the support we can give. Hope tomorrow bring good news.


----------



## Hippie420

Amen. A little better is better than a little worse.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, coffee brewing. gonna go try to find me some soil today. thinking about popping a jack the ripper, blue moonshine x buddhas sister, blue dream, and something else i can't remember at the moment. everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning . thinking of you two much yoop.

 all my plants are hanging except the biggest Chernobyl. Trying to get her finish like she should. not real happy with the end. I had to rip the 4 biggest plants out from mold on Aug first. The stuff sucks. I will be treating it like the mites next year. Not going to wait till it shows up. this year I sprayed for mites way before the plants went out. and had no bad mite infestation this year. Will do the same for mold next year. And no more clones from strangers.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders,
Gotta thank everyone for their concern over my wife`s health. Hopefully today will be better. No hospital today, will go tomorrow. Go every other day. 77 miles to hospital, spend the day, 77 miles home, makes a long, hard day. Limit after dark driving as night vision is not good any more. This getting` old sucks, but it`s better then the alternative. Thanks again. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

Been reading up on pollinating. My isolated male is dropping pollen. Want to pollinate a couple of branches only, not the whole plant. Very worried I`m gonna pollinate the whole room. Has anyone did this ? Any comments are welcome, cause I haven`t did this before.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Been reading up on pollinating. My isolated male is dropping pollen. Want to pollinate a couple of branches only, not the whole plant. Very worried I`m gonna pollinate the whole room. Has anyone did this ? Any comments are welcome, cause I haven`t did this before.



when i do mine i turn the fan off and use a small paint brush. i dip it in the pollen and hold it above where i want it and tap on the brush. some people brush it on but i don't touch with the brush. good luck.


----------



## umbra

good morning ofc. Hey yooper when you pollinate, if you spray the other plants with water it will keep the pollen from spreading.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
umbra,
Thanks for the help. Needed it on this endeavor. 
Spray the other girls with water huh ? Sounds like something I can do, without screwing it up. Then tap the pollen on the selected buds. 
Do you cover the pollinated buds with a paper sack ? Think I read this some where.


----------



## Rosebud

I would take the girl you want to pollinate and put her in the bathtub and do the pollination thing then rinse out your bathtub and the plant you don't want pollinated. Then KILL HIM.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud,
Thanks, but no can do. Plant`s too big to move that far.


----------



## bozzo420

so yoop...what kind of seeds are  we making? Straight up  or a cross-?


----------



## lovbnstoned

hello to everyone,, stoney Sunday to everyone,, try to get over the touch of the Flu,, scrathy throat,, runny nose , n kick film up,, this is hell in the heat down here


----------



## thegloman

*Howdy Y'all,
I been sayin I'm gonna get some pics of my PGG flowers, so here are the first shots. 
Bill, these gals grow faster than anything I've ever had.  3 days after I took these shots, they are actually starting to look like little buds.  I'm going to pollinate with some Big Betty & some Lady.  They both flower real early.

These first 2 are the PGG   the other one is some of the buds from Betty

View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


*


----------



## sasnak

yooper420 said:


> Been reading up on pollinating. My isolated male is dropping pollen. Want to pollinate a couple of branches only, not the whole plant. Very worried I`m gonna pollinate the whole room. Has anyone did this ? Any comments are welcome, cause I haven`t did this before.


 Hey Yopper, when I pollinate, I put the pollin in a zip lock baggie and place the baggie over the selected bud and zip it shut.  Leave it in place for a few days, giving it a shake every once and a while.


----------



## yooper420

sasnak,
Hey, thanks. Sounds simple enough, even for me.

Couple of pictures of my girls in waiting. 

View attachment IMG_0463.jpg


View attachment IMG_0464.jpg


----------



## yooper420

OK, I did it. At least I think I did. Did not collect much pollen, hope it was enough. Tapped pollen into a small glass bottle. Set bottle outside, took shower. Then into garage and tapped pollen into 2 zip lock baggies. Into the grow room and put the baggies over a bud and zipped closed. Rest of the male plant now resides in the burn barrel, his job is done. Pollinated one of each strain. Ghost Train Haze X Ghost Train Haze and Ghost Train Haze X Vale' Vale'. Fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## umbra

best of luck


----------



## yooper420

umbra said:


> best of luck




 Thanks. I`m nervous as heck over this. Worried that I pollinated the whole garden. Only time will tell.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, if you do, all is not lost. Four bucks a seed will put some change in your pocket and you can still make bubble hash out of the buds and leaves.

Speaking of bubble hash, if you plan on buying a pollen press, save your money and don't buy this POS. The threads stripped out after approximately 200 grams. 

View attachment $(KGrHqJ,!qgFGemcnmqbBRukzl(g4!~~60_1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning All !-- Just getting myself back together  -- Nose started seeing and the Doc had to cauterize it !  -- Took me to a place words can't go when he pushed that button !  Thought I better check in before U guys thought I was in jail or something !-- Got to get back up what choice do we have ? Let me get my mind right and take aook at what I missed . Later !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. yall have a wonderful day.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin' boys and girls. Got the pharming done and got my wake and bake going nicely.

All the buds are in jars finally. Wound up with eleven gallons of weed and, so far, 104 grams of bubble and the last batch drying.

All in all, I'd say my outdoor excursion was something I'll be repeating. Outside of the visit from HEMP, it was an easy grow. Weeded three times, watered once. and fertilized once. Old Saul and Mother Nature did all the work. 

View attachment DSCN0022.JPG


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy - was reading up on what was up while I was down !- Yoop -sorry to hear about your wife -- Hope she gets better soon !-- on handling pollen -- Cuz , take a paper bag and put it over a  a male flowering top and tie it off -- slap it around some or just let the wind shake pollen loose !-- careful to bend plant over when removing the bag so U don't spill the collected pollen -- take the bag to a girl and tie it over desired. Limb and slap it around some !-- careful when removing bag so as not spill pollen !-- do this 2-3 times a couple days apart !-- at the peak of pistol production ! Good Luck !  Mane ya'll I almost bled to death from a nose bleed !!


----------



## thegloman

Dang dude!  I guess you better start trimming your nails before you stick your finger up there.    Just kidding ya bro.  I hate going to the dr. & hate it even more when they gotta go poking holes in ya. (and burning places)  I feel ya brother.

Thought you might like to see how the widows are doing.  I took these this morning.
I hope you all have completed the obligatory wake & bake by now.  If not, please do so at your first & earliest opportunity. 
Y'all have a great day!

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005 (2).jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 015.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Morning all, ain`t nothing good about it. Wife in hospital, no change, long drive and day ahead. Hope my pollination efforts yesterday come to fruition. Had to do something to take my mind off my wife. FTW.


----------



## Beemer

thegloman said:


> *Howdy Y'all,
> I been sayin I'm gonna get some pics of my PGG flowers, so here are the first shots.
> Bill, these gals grow faster than anything I've ever had.  3 days after I took these shots, they are actually starting to look like little buds.  I'm going to pollinate with some Big Betty & some Lady.  They both flower real early.
> 
> These first 2 are the PGG   the other one is some of the buds from Betty*




*Good morning weed Gman. Those buds are starting to look like you may get something. Mine are looking similar but don't have that coloring. I may have a little luck getting the one in the greenhouse close to the finish. They are all definitely flowering but outside with the humidity of 75 to 80 percent all the time it's tough. Cleaned and put a couple of tarps on the floor of the greenhouse to try and control the moisture. I'm running 4 fans 24/7 to try and keep the plant kind of dry. 


* 

View attachment 1011141302.jpg


View attachment 1011141103.jpg


View attachment 1011141103a.jpg


View attachment 1010141712.jpg


----------



## Beemer

Morning Hippie. Love the gallon jars. I going to ask at a restaurant to see if I can get a few of those. Nice quantity of bud and hash. :clap::tokie: Great summer. Happy Days


----------



## Keef

Wish I had smell-o-vision !-- Love that dank smell !-- U.T.H. taught me about using a paper bag to pollenate when I asked  how to collect pollen in 30 mph wind - Works great and it's a good way to save pollen for later !-- Call it a Holler Bag ! Bet Up The Holler is working it off at the farm !  Man I love these pics !


----------



## bozzo420

darn sometimes these hot spots are not so hot. Took  an hour  to get on then left a post that got killed.  finally got up and made some salsa out of the last of the tomato's.   working ok now .


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. yoop you and your other half are still in our thoughts and prayers. i hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Yesterday, my wife started coming around and talking, answering questions and such. Today, she should get moved out of ICU to a regular room. The worst is over. I know what time it is know. It`s wake and bake time for a reason this morning. 
giggy,
Thanks for thinking about my wife.
gloman, beemer,
#%[email protected] outside growers and their monsters. Great looking monsters by the way.


----------



## umbra

Morning ofc, no wake n bake for me. Off to make the doughnuts...lol. My daily commute is over 200 miles each way and the San Fran traffic makes NYC seem like a cake walk. After 6 months of this commute, I am tired. Moving more than 100 miles closer this weekend. I haven't grown in 2 years because my LEO neighbor was telling the other neighbors not to talk to me, because I was under a criminal investigation for my electric bill. One day closer to popping some beans


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, glad to hear the worst is over. I'd rather have a root canal than have a loved one in the hospital.
Back in my working days, I worked in many hospitals doing remodeling. Strap sixty pounds worth of tools around my waste and give me something to do and the day would fly by. Doing bed watch with a sick friend/relative? Time stood still. Last time I was in, I told the wife NOT to come. No sense in both of us being miserable. Like usual, she didn't listen.

Umbra, I thought everybody in the PRK was growing! Might be time to head for a free state.

Was going to see just what the outdoor harvest weighed in at, but I loaned the triple beams to a friend "only for a day" three days ago. He was kind enough to email me and tell me his crop weighed a whopping 254 grams. Can't wait to weigh mine up and hurt his feelings! I'm not usually that mean, but he's quick to borrow and S-L-O-W to return.

Good morning to the rest of you old farts. Hope you find some sunshine in this dreary day.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed yooper. It's really good to hear that the wife is getting better. time to wake and bake even if I'm a little late.


----------



## Hippie420

Quick question for the OFs living in free states: How much are they getting for a gram of bubble hash? I have a MM card holding friend that's got his eye on my bubble stash, and he's got a table saw I've coveted for a while, so I'm trying to figure out what a good swap would be.


----------



## bozzo420

Good news yooper. Glad to hear the girl is doing better.
 I could not wait any longer . To many small buds rotting and a limb had some on it. I could not wait till the large tops started to rot.  At least the top half of the Chernobyl is hanging up. the bottom half can grow more. I got  a good ounce from the purple by leaving the bottom to grow more.  those little sprouts grow into some nice buds after the big tops taken off. Great take. 
Umbry sounds like one of your other neighbors let you know what was being said. Like Hippie said ,we thought the PRK was  ahead of us. I guess we are all in the same danger from LEO. Sometimes I can not believe how far some people have to drive to get to a job.

First coffee ,I'm late. Been trimming all morning.


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Quick question for the OFs living in free states: How much are they getting for a gram of bubble hash? I have a MM card holding friend that's got his eye on my bubble stash, and he's got a table saw I've coveted for a while, so I'm trying to figure out what a good swap would be.



Hippie I went to leafy.com and the places in Seattle are selling it for anywhere from $20 to $60 an oz. Sound cheap to me.


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, Beemer. I hope you meant gram and not ounce. If it's sixty bucks an ounce, I'm not going to bother growing anymore! Cheaper to buy it than grow it.


----------



## Beemer

I have to agree hippie. It says an oz but I'm thinking it's a gram. The shatter is by the gram so I'm thinking it's an over site.


----------



## yooper420

Wife just called, she got moved to a regular room and maybe home tomorrow. Got a new little water pipe today, time for bowl #3 in it. Later. Peace. 

PS,
OFC, thanks for ya`ll`s compassion, it was appreciated.


----------



## Hippie420

SWEET, Yoop! Glad to hear it.


----------



## MR1

That is good news Yooper.


----------



## yooper420

Just got another phone call from our pension administration. Medical (Medi-care) is now gonna cost me $225 a month extra. This turnip`s bled dry. People gonna have to start standing in line, cause somebody ain`t getting` paid.


----------



## Rosebud

Good news on your wife's condition, stupid medicare news, sorry.


----------



## yooper420

Thanks Rosebud. The only thing not going up is my pension.


----------



## umbra

Umbra, I thought everybody in the PRK was growing! Might be time to head for a free state.
 I did move, but have not been able to start growing because I knew I was moving again. Someone else picked where I moved, and it was wrong. So now I'm moving again. I will be back to being me, very shortly.:vap-Bong_smoker::smoke1::banana::dancing:


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> Just got another phone call from our pension administration. Medical (Medi-care) is now gonna cost me $225 a month extra. This turnip`s bled dry. People gonna have to start standing in line, cause somebody ain`t getting` paid.



I got the same letter from our broke city. mine went up 200 a month to $575.  promises made don't mean anything.


----------



## Beemer

That's great news yooper about the wife but sucks about the pension :vap_smiley:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, yall get your coffee and get started. hope everyone has a great day. yoop you be careful on your ride and tell your wife we are thinking of her.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Wife just called, she got moved to a regular room and maybe home tomorrow. Got a new little water pipe today, time for bowl #3 in it. Later. Peace.
> 
> PS,
> OFC, thanks for ya`ll`s compassion, it was appreciated.



that is some good news. sorry about the pension.


----------



## yooper420

Yep, wife called, she get`s to come home this afternoon. Good news for sure, cept she called at 6am, didn`t get to bed `till 4am. Used to it I guess, running on 2 hours. Thanks OFC, couldn`t done it without ya.


----------



## Keef

Morning All -- guess I tried to get up to soon !-- Great News on your wife Yoop !-- I been thinking about this "Free State "- thing .  --  seems like they be getting into your biz no matter what !-- I'm not putting my name on no list !-- I'm gonna stay gorilla !--  my SOG. rotation is beginning to work for out closer to what I had hoped !-- right now I'm happy that it can finally support me !  It only gets better from here !  Take care all !


----------



## Hippie420

Great news, Yooper. We can all relax a little bit.

Finally got my scales back last night. Wound up with 4.4 pounds worth of goodies for my efforts. Should have the tally on the bubble this afternoon.

I love outdoor grows! It's the lazy man's way, at least 'til harvest.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. It's Weedsday. Yooper that is great news. It will be nice to be beyond that. Hippie that is a nice haul. You might make it through to the next harvest.  I have to get busy and trim all the Chernobyl. The humidity has been so high it's having a hard time drying. Have a great day all :vap_smiley:


----------



## bozzo420

good news yooper.   Dang went out to the tree house at 5am and next thing I know its noon when I came out. Must of been the half a joint of Chernobyl  that I never finished yesterday.


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> good news yooper.   Dang went out to the tree house at 5am and next thing I know its noon when I came out. Must of been the half a joint of Chernobyl  that I never finished yesterday.



That is good stuff. 4 hits and I was walking on the moon. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

Got the last gram weighed and wrapped. Grand total = 122 grams. Lot of work, but it'll keep me in dreams for a LONG time......


----------



## Keef

U da man Hippie !-- I was watching this show called " The News" -- is this the end of the world ?  I still got close contact with the medical people and they scared !-- and the stock market down 400 points ?  Think I'll just stay lit up and hope it all goes away !  One thing I know is if the dollar was worthless -- I could trade weed for just about anything I would need !- Like more bullets !  Never realized how important knowing how to grow weed could be !-- Ya'll be safe !


----------



## Keef

O.K. bring on the end of the world !-  Baking in the afternoon -- if I'm wrong-- I don't want to be right !


----------



## Hippie420

Bake away, Cuz! It ain't freezin' up here, but I've only seen the sun for about a half hour today.

Kinda shot myself in the foot with this grow. The Old Hen says, "Looks like you can take a couple of years off."
I CAN take a couple of years off from growing, but I CAN'T. Growing this stuff is way too much fun. As soon as you ship me up a dozen of those thousand dollar seeds, the Great Indoor Grow of '14-'15 gets started!


----------



## Keef

I'll get right on that Hippie !-- I'm gonna add some A.K. 47 or another fast finishing variety to the rotation around the first of the year !-- got me a battle with management coming up !-  I'm dropping the two Widow lines that take the longest to finish !-- got a nice indica heavy phenotype that finishes in 60 days that is staying !-- it is great to finally be weed independent but a big harvest like the other guys is a ways off but I'm still working on it !-We get by !--  I am mostly still pick and dry in the oven at 200 degrees !- Hey ! it is much better than buying !  I don't want some of the new guys to think we all got big harvests !   I'm working with what I got !  Love my LEDs !--


----------



## Hippie420

SWEET! Knew I could count on ya!

Guess I'm going to have to go over to the breeding forum and humble myself and ask some what they'll think are really stupid questions. With all the weed and hash floating around, I can devote the winter grow to breeding something. Never done it before, and it's on the Bucket List.


----------



## Keef

Using a paper bag to transfer the pollen from the boy to the girl works great !-- my question is when is the best time to pollenate -- I did it several times over several days as I judged pistol production at kit's peak !-- Got to use some Kentucky windage on it !-- need a boy bloom room and a girl bloom room !-- more seed U got to work with the better -- are U willing to take out a bunch of girls because U only need the male ?? Gonna have to make some hard decisions !-- are U gonna make a cross both ways ?? It can get complicated ! Good Luck !-- I been pushing to do some breeding since we met !!--What U got planned ?


----------



## umbra

Hippy you don't have to go over to the Breeders section, just post your question here


----------



## Hippie420

I want to take a Blue Mountain Jamaican from 17 week flower to more like 12. They did it with Black Lights, so I figure I can do it with the Blue. I plan on the whole grow being pollinated, so I'm not worried about bagging one branch.

Question is, do I mate a Blue male with a NL female, or a NL male with a Blue female, or both?


----------



## Hippie420

Guess I should have specified for folks that don't know; The Black Lights is a cross between Black Vietnameese and Northern Lights. A guy I knew came up with the concoction when he tried to flower out some straight Black Vietnamese. Some took up to 20 weeks, and anything that took longer he axed. He bred them to Northern Lights and wound up getting (he claimed) a ten week flower time. They're not. They take a full twelve, but that's still a heck of a lot quicker than 20.

Don't get me wrong; You CAN take the plants at ten weeks, but if you saw the difference that two more weeks makes, you wouldn't.

I'd love to do the same thing with the Blue.


----------



## Keef

That's what I been waiting to hear Umbra !-- I'm want to do some breeding myself but it has been touch and go !- mostly just shooting in the dark !--  I plan to bring Black Dawg and Medicine Man together to get my Frosted Black .--- I have no choice but to cross both ways !-- with my Aero system I can run lots of plants thru fast looking for a particular variation !  I think my Frosted Black will come from a Medicine Man mom and a Black Dawg dad !-- first cross!  Have to keep the rotation rolling always learning !!  I'd feel better knowing if Yoop and his Lady made it home safe and sound !


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> I want to take a Blue Mountain Jamaican from 17 week flower to more like 12. They did it with Black Lights, so I figure I can do it with the Blue. I plan on the whole grow being pollinated, so I'm not worried about bagging one branch.
> 
> Question is, do I mate a Blue male with a NL female, or a NL male with a Blue female, or both?


Genetically speaking it doesn't matter which is male and which is female. Breeders loose mothers and dads, and many have recreated breedings by reversing the parents. Depending on your desires, u might reconsider the NL and go with Cindy99. I took a black Columbian from 26 weeks to 14 weeks with Cindy99.


----------



## Keef

Da Hippie be a Sativa Man !-- My plan is to bring Mad Dawg - Black Kush -- Northern Lights and White Widow together in that Frosted Black -- I want to ruffle thru at least a hundred seed looking for Frosted Black girls -- I can run a clone thru bloom while keeping another in veg.  -- when I isolate the Frosted Black girls -- I'll go thru them keeping the best until I find the freak that combines the best of the root varieties !-- then everything but that one plant can go away ! I'm not after a variety -- just one freakish Mindbender !


----------



## umbra

females are a dime a dozen, they show many of their traits easily...males are another story


----------



## Keef

My reasoning for keeping a clone from a plant in veg. While I run a clone from the same plant thru bloom is that I can smoke the weed while still have a clone of it in Veg.  If it is what I want or a contender I can chop it into lots of clones for bloom if it is not it and it's clones go away ! I spent $250 for 50 White Widow seed -- that one indica heavy girl is working on her second year and she'll be producing for years to come !- worth every penny ! If I got that diamond in the dust out of 50 seed-  I'll find the plant I want out of one hundred !


----------



## umbra

the best breeders run those kind of numbers


----------



## umbra

the beans I used to give away at another site, eh maybe 4 keepers out of 10


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got the coffee brewing. i'll be glad to have the internet back at home again. we had a fast moving storm monday evening that split my big cedar tree and took out the phone line. said it would be saturday before they make it out. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Ugh !- Oh !Oh!- Man I am stiff this morning !- got most of a cup of coffee and half a pipe left and starting to feel a little better !-- Morning All !-- Beautiful day at the beach light wind -- smell of Ebola in the air !-- it good to be alive !-- Umbra -- wish I had the room to run a thousand seed -- U know there will be anomolies and mutations in any cross -- the hard work is filtering thru the seed !--- Like I said I'm not looking for a variety I'm looking for A Plant !-- I'll clone it for production until I find something better !- I can see some other varieties that could spin off a monster also !  Better finish my pipe !


----------



## yooper420

OFC of Curmudgeonland,
Thanks again for helping me get my life back to some sort of normalcy. 

hippie,
Great harvest numbers.....congrats are definitely in order, so congrats.

bozzo,
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

keef,
keep trying.......you gonna find that special girl yet.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning OFs. Got the morning pharming done and even started cleaning out the pig pen I call a grow room. Things always get messy during harvest time. Got the experiment tent cleaned out and the tanks cleaned and hooked up. Everything too slow to get away from me got wiped down in 6% H2O2.

Might get froggy and cut a couple of dozen clones off my Green Giant mother. The indoor bunch will be crying for clones soon, and their money helps offset the electric bill. Then again, it's beer day, and there's always tomorrow........


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop! Momma comin' home today?


----------



## Keef

Great !- Yoop made it home safely !--  been hauling water and doing the pharming !-- filtered water add 5 mils of Aquasheild and 10 mils of Pro - Grow or Pro- Bloom brings that water that started at a pH. Of 8.4 down to 5.8 -- and ppms that started at 230 ppms up to about 700 ppms! Check pH. and ppms 1-2 times a week .-- only topping off with fresh nutes as needed -- when I move plants to bloom they start in fresh nutes and only top off as needed until harvest !-- ppms climb to about 1,000 -1,100 by harvest! I see no stress in the plants !


----------



## yooper420

Opps, guess I didn't really say it, but I got the wife home yesterday evening. Now it`s wake and bake time.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Opps, guess I didn't really say it, but I got the wife home yesterday evening. Now it`s wake and bake time.


Glad to hear it, Brother! I know that's got to be a really big load off your soul.
 I only met your wife once, but I could tell right away she was a keeper. She's a very sweet woman that compliments you perfectly.


----------



## yooper420

The daily turkey trot. 

View attachment IMG_0465.jpg


View attachment IMG_0466.jpg


----------



## Beemer

yooper420 said:


> Opps, guess I didn't really say it, but I got the wife home yesterday evening. Now it`s wake and bake time.



That is really good news yooper. :clap: Those turkeys are looking pretty delicious. Do they come around during Thanksgiving?  Happy Days my friend. :vap_smiley:


----------



## yooper420

beemer,
That`s the big flock. There`s 2 smaller ones around, also. They come by everyday. Wild turkey is all dark meat, not bad tasting though.


----------



## Hippie420

Keep 'em away from your sliding glass door! You remember what happened to me last year, don't ya?


----------



## Keef

We used to take the breast and slice it and chicken fry it !  Been decades since I had wild turkey !  We got a wild pig problem getting worse every year all over the south !-- would rather have turkey -- hogs will tear U up !


----------



## MR1

Brine it, smoke it and have turkey ham.


----------



## Keef

Mid Afternoon Burn !  I got no excuse !-- it's just what I do !


----------



## Hippie420

Belly full of beer, lung full of bubble, and life is good!


----------



## Keef

Note to self -- stay the Hell away from Dallas !--  What's up Ya'll ? Hippie got the right attitude !-- Never developed a taste for beer myself !-- Did drink more than my share of good Canadian Whiskey before I finally quit !  I have an addictive personality so I had to choose my drug !-- Weed has never let me down so Weed be my drug !


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Belly full of beer, lung full of bubble, and life is good!



I brew my own beer. Won a few awards. But now live in wine country, lol.


----------



## bozzo420

zzzzzzzzzzzzz Thursdays are my big day in town.  card time.
 We had lots of turkeys a couple of years ago....Now we have lots of foxes .  still some turkeys ,but not like they use to be.  I killed one once at my tree house. Shot his head off with my bow. For real. The wife would not help eat it . It was better than store bought. Sweet
great to have mom home .


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed everyone. Took a few pictures today so thought I might as well. I chopped the Chernobyl last week but I left a few lower buds to see if they would fill in a little. Well I don't think that's going to happen but they sure are pretty. The rest of the pictures are of the PGG. They are flowering and the one in the greenhouse is doing pretty good. But it isn't happening real fast. 

View attachment 1016141427b.jpg


View attachment 1016141429a.jpg


View attachment 1016141427.jpg


View attachment 1016141428.jpg


View attachment 1016141429.jpg


View attachment 1016141430.jpg


View attachment 1016141428b.jpg


View attachment 1016141428a.jpg


View attachment 1016141427a.jpg


----------



## Keef

Wake and Bake and Bud porn !-- does it get any better ??--  looks like that PPG is straight up Sativa !-- when she does finish bet she gonna be trippy !  Woke up haunted by that Frosted Black again !-- quess I gotta breed it !!- located the best White Rhino seed I can find out of Amsterdam but the Black Dawg is still running loose but I'll find them seed !-- already thinking about what to do after I breed my Mindbender ! It'll be there I just need to find it !-- already thinking about what's next !-- it starts with U.B.C. Chemo then gets freaky ! Back to the pipe !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## giggy

nice bud porn beemer, i really like the purple.


----------



## umbra

Morning ofc....tgif...lots to do....time to make the doughnutz


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, do love that purple!

Got some more cleaning done. Moved a big pile of dead leaves by the mother tank and spotted two of those damn gnats! Dumped some H2O2 on the rocks in the pots and cursed myself for letting the littler accumulate. Got a spray can of some stuff that starts with a P and supposedly made from flowers that kills 'em pretty quick. Got to nip those little buggers quick or they'll take over.

More cleaning to do and clones to cut. Somewhere in between I'll manage to get a good buzz going.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all.    morning hunt is done . nice morning in the woods. I love October.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> good morning all. morning hunt is done . nice morning in the woods. I love October.



Take another Chernobyl doobie with ya. Give Bambi a chance.......

 I took an older cousin hunting with me one year. Jessie loved his John Barley Corn a lot. It was getting late, so I took a slow stroll over to where he was hunting. Sure enough, he was passed out, laying back on a downed log, rifle still in his arms, with a dead soldier laying next to him.

 I carefully took the gun off his lap and replaced it with a stick and headed back to the trailer. About an hour later, in he stumbles. His face was swollen up enough he looked like a mongoloid from all the mosquito bites, and he claimed he'd still be out there sleeping if the deer hadn't walked up and sniffed his face.

 He wasn't mad about being disarmed. Claimed he jumped too high when the deer woke him up to get off a shot anyway.


----------



## Keef

Early afternoon Burn ?-- it's what I do !-- got a headache from looking around at seedfinder.com -- I can say that right ?- they don't sell anything !  Anyway -- tracing varieties back to their roots -- try to limit it with indica and indica heavy crosses !  Learned something from my Widow though !-- 60% Sativa -- 40 % indica means that there will be some indica heavy phenotypes -- finally presented my plan for breeding that Frosted Black to the C.F.O. and  my intention of dropping the 2 lastest finishing Widow lines !-- was ready for A fight -- She said -- Make it so !!! WOW !-- wasn't expecting that ! Talk is Cheap !-- quess we be seeing if I can breed that Frosted Black or if I 'm just talking trash !


----------



## bozzo420

one day I was sleeping in a tree stand . The DNR guy parked right by me. He walked right by me to check up on the property owners right behind me.  I woke up and saw his truck and got out of there before he came back. He had to be laughing pretty hard when he walked past me. No need to check my license, I was not hunting lol. Yep I got 3 rolled and I'm out of here .


----------



## Keef

Shoot him Bozzo !!  Good Luck !-- saw a buck in a neighbors yard last year -- big  rack but he probably weighed about 70 pounds ! Little Bitty deer !


----------



## umbra

in NJ 4 pts is a trophy


----------



## Keef

Yo Umbra -- U know about seed and seed companies -- hook me up with the 411 on U.B.C seed-- I was lusting after their Indica 50 but I keep hearing that the company is an old scam !-- is there any reliable G.E. seed companies ?  I don't mind paying for quality but I have been known to get real a little angry when I get ripped off !  It's not complicated -- I want seed to the most potent indica or indica hybrid known to man ! What's the name of that variety and where can I get seed ?


----------



## umbra

tranquil elephantizer Bodhi seeds...Attitude 
William's Wonder  SickMed seeds...Attitude
Four Corners   Rare Dankness....Attitude (might be sold out)


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, and a fine weedend morning it is. It`s also wake and bake time. So let`s get with the program and wake and bake ya`ll. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning All !- Wake and Bake it Be !-- Umbra thanks for the seed tip !-- "Attitude"  gonna check that out !  Get up the rest of U Old Farts -- just because it's Saturday that's no excuse for sleeping in !


----------



## Keef

Umbra Dude -- What variety do U think would work best in a SOG ?  I planning on doing some breeding but the SOG rotation has to keep producing !--


----------



## bozzo420

sat in the rain and had a big 4 point  come in . big deer . but we have to have 6 points or more. Darn. but he was a big fella.

what I want is an early indica.something that is really finished in late September. I have to grow early girl tomato's so I want an early girl marijuana . What is the best one?

good morning all. I hunted hard yesterday, today a day off . to old to hunt hard every day anymore.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra Dude -- What variety do U think would work best in a SOG ? I planning on doing some breeding but the SOG rotation has to keep producing !--



It depends on what you are trying to achieve. Tons of plants work well in SOG.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> sat in the rain and had a big 4 point come in . big deer . but we have to have 6 points or more. Darn. but he was a big fella.
> 
> what I want is an early indica.something that is really finished in late September. I have to grow early girl tomato's so I want an early girl marijuana . What is the best one?
> 
> good morning all. I hunted hard yesterday, today a day off . to old to hunt hard every day anymore.



Have you ever tried DNA's LA Confidential?


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> what I want is an early indica.something that is really finished in late September. I have to grow early girl tomato's so I want an early girl marijuana . What is the best one?
> 
> good morning all. I hunted hard yesterday, today a day off . to old to hunt hard every day anymore.


That's my problem. The back just won't take setting still that long anymore. Maybe I can build a blind big enough for a cot?

 I think if I do an outdoor grow next year, it's going to be nothing but Skunk#1. They finished first and had big buds. Didn't get one bit of bud rot on the Skunk, either.


----------



## bozzo420

that's what I want .Early big bud and mold resistant. A dream grow.  
                :vap_bong__emoticon: you got me dreaming  :vap-Bong_smoker:

 Shoot Hippie I have  a 8x8 tree house on 10 foot stilts. with a bed and swivel rocker. Come on up ride to house on a quad. But I sat out at my other blind in the rain last night.


----------



## Beemer

Here's bozzo's blind. So exotic they put it on the net. 

View attachment pezulu-tree-house-mountain.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

CLASSY! Bozzo, the man with the better idea!


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm talking about !-- that's da way to hunt !-- only thing missing is a pet doe in heat on a leash out front !  Take your pick !-- that should be against the law !  --Umbra -- what I'm looking for is a fast finishing heavy hitter !-- I'm gonna be turning most of my harvest into e-cig liquid !-- so as much THC out of the smallest area as fast as possible !   -- Any suggestion ? -- I can clone the Hell out of some weed !  -- the plan has always been to stack SOGs but it has to be the right plant !


----------



## Keef

I plan to stack SOGs down both sides of an 8X8X40 Reefer shipping container !-- a little plumbing, a little electrical , a shelf down each side -- bring in aero under LEDs and -- Boo-ya !!-- back to the present !-- gotta find the right plant and become proficient at all aspects of growing it !  I 'm a long ways from a reefer at this point !-- some of U guys got pensions and retirement -- that wasn't my lot - as much as I wish it was !-- Growing weed ain't work !-- and the perks of never running out !-- sign me up !


----------



## yooper420

beemer, bozzo,
I could spend a couple of days at a time in a blind like that. 

keef,
Man, ya gotta bring that pet doe of yours that`s in season. Promise, won`t let the big bucks have their way with her.


----------



## Hippie420

Question for the Brain Trust: Is marijuana (or, in the state of Michigan, marihuana  ) considered a herbaceous or woody plant?

Since it's used in cloth, rope, or paper making, I'm thinking woody, but that's why I'm consulting you folks.


----------



## bozzo420

well that depends.... Are you smoking it ? or making paper  or rope? It all depends on the end use. If you want to make rope .....I have some stems to trade for the scrap buds.


----------



## Beemer

It's a herbaceous plant. Most annuals are herbaceous :vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Morning to the O.F.C. !  I know why the Hippie asked that question !-- rooting solution !  Am I right U Long Haired Leaping Knome  ?  I don't use it anymore !  Mane !--I'm here to testify this morning !!-- Ain't nothing wrong some Widow for breakfast !


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Sorry I be late for the first session of wake and bake. I been seed shopping, shopping, not buying, yet. So let`s have session # 2 of wake and bake. Here goes. Enjoy.


----------



## Keef

Yoop -- U right not to just jump up and start buying seed !--  ain't no hurry !-- what U got on your mind anyway?  I'm working a disadvantage right now one of my LEDs has only half the lights working !-  not enough light and this Widow will stretch !-- I'm still looking for those Black Dawg seed !  Been doing some work in the grow room before I kick this off !-- Learned from my Widow that knowing what U want to do and having a plan is so much better than just jumping in and trying to swim !!  I'm also still looking for that fast high producer !-- What I want in that Frosted Black may not lend itself to factory farming !--


----------



## Hippie420

I got my lazy fingers working and hit google. After about three or four pages, I figured it's both. 
The reason I was curious is because I ran across an article claiming a 300 PPM increase in CO2 would give herb plants a 30% increase in growth and a woody plant 50%.

My basement runs around 500 PPM, depending on how many people are down there breathing. My flower room is kept at 1400. I'm just not buying the 50% contention.

They do grow faster, stay greener, and seem to be "happier" (only growers know plants can be happy), and I'd never stop the CO2 enrichment, but I aint buyin' the article's hype.

Keef, when it comes to rooting goodies, I head for Wall-Fart and buy a jar of the cheapest powdered crap they sell. Works like a charm.

I clone two ways. The first is a R-DWC with foam plugs. Some clones will pop in a week or two, and some will go a month or better. I also pop holes in the bottom of those tiny little white plastic cups, fill 'em full of vermiculate, and put 'em in a flower flat with a half inch of water in it. Some strains actually root faster like that.

I've heard glorious things about aero cloning. I might just MacGyver one up if all the hype is true.


----------



## bozzo420

I took a cutting last year. Stuck it in promix  in a 3 inch small pot. Sat it in a bowl with a 1/2 in of water in it. Sat it in the greenhouse and it grew. That was mid July. I got an ounce and a half off that one.

good morning


----------



## Keef

Hippie , I thought it was rooting solution because the stuff I used to use had different strengths for herbaceous and woody plants --  about cloning -- it's like growing -- lot of different techniques get U to the same place !  What ever works for U !-  Still looking for info on a factory farm variety !-- Looks like an A.K. or White Rhino until I know better !--


----------



## Keef

Hey ! What's them green dots by our names mean ? -- If I'm on a count down I'd like to know !


----------



## bozzo420

anyone ever order from Dutch passion seeds?  I want the Holland's Hope . very mold resistant early finisher . Been grown for over a hundred years. 100% indica. Outdoor  in Holland's weather. I don't want new wonder hybrids. I want a proven outdoor strain. anyone order from them?


----------



## Hippie420

I was thinking about a landrace Afghani strain myself until the Skunk#1s did so good this year.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- When U get up -- if nothing hurts -- U probably in the wrong club !!--  This rest of U know what to do -- Hey Giggy did U ever get past the drug screens yet ?-- Bozzo -- I ran across the record of when I bought my Widow seed the other day !-- I  thought RWS got them from Mr. Nice seed but they were from buydutchseed and all 50 germed -- I'll will be buying seed from Amsterdam in the near future !  If U run across those Black Dawg seed let me know - -- there's so many seed companies it's not easy to keep it sorted out !--  I hope U find what U looking for ! Back to the pipe my peeps and a good day to all !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. keef that green dot means your online and lets us know you are, i am always running invisible so mine doesn't show and to me it is red. no we haven't had one but i already fell off the wagon. i hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy I was talking about the series of dark and light green dots below user name !-- about ordering seed -- I will wait until early December or so to order hopefully getting this years seed !  Saw some very interesting things Mr. Nice seed !-   Yo Hippie --when U use your cement mixer to make hash do U place the weed ,ice and water in the mixer then pour thru hash bag after mixing ?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning to all of Curmudgeonland. Been lazy this morning, but now it`s time to start the day. It`s wake and bake time.


----------



## Hippie420

Naw, I'm too lazy for that. I chuck the ice, weed, and water in, let her spin for an hour, put a chunk of quarter inch hardware cloth over the mouth of the mixer, and pour the water into the 220 micron bag. Fill the mixer up with more ice and water and let her spin again.
The water left in the bucket after the 220 bag is pulled out gets poured into a bucket with a 25 micron bag in it. Drain out the water, scrape out the hash, chuck it on a 25 micron screen, and let her start drying until the next batch gets done.
At the end of the day, I take the screen and roll it up, twist the ends, wring it out, and place the whole shebang on a couple of paper towels for a hour or so. Then the hash goes into a rectangular Pyres dish to be chopped up with a single edge razor blade, and after a few days of drying, it gets weighted into grams and squashed in a pollen press and wrapped in aluminum foil.

I was looking for those cloth draw string bags to chuck an ounce of powder in rather than weighing every gram, but I didn't find any when I needed them. The wife found the perfect bags at a store in the big city, so I've got three for next year's outdoor harvest. Cost a whopping buck and a half for three of 'em.

I've been smoking the scissor hash for the last week and STILL have got a week's worth left. Damn, that stuff is GOOD!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, those green dots under your name are "rep" points. You must have got demoted after your smack down.

Rep points? We don't need no stinking rep points!


----------



## yooper420

Rep points ? You mean I got a rep ? Had one before, not always good or was it ? Too long ago to remember correctly. Bad rep, most likely. Any way, peace.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Scissor hash huh, sounds great bro. Still haven`t tried to make some. Got the bags, just do not want to mess up on making the bubble hash.


----------



## Hippie420

It's hard to mess up, Yoop. Try it out small scale and you'll see. Next time you hack a plant, take some fan and sugar leaves and pop corn buds and chuck 'em in a five gallon bucket. Put in a couple of trays worth of ice, add water to cover the whole mess, and stir. When your arm gets tired, dump the whole mess in a bucket with a 25 micron bag with a 220 micron bag on the top. Let it set for a joint or so and pull the 220 bag out. Everything in the 25 m bag is the good stuff, you just have to drain the water out.

You can also use a drill motor and a drywall mud paddle or a smaller paint mixer instead of arm power. If you beat it up too much, all you do is get a little extra plant material in the hash, no biggie.

Wish ya was my neighbor. I'd come over and walk you through it. Hell, you could bring your goodies over and chuck 'em in my mixer and we could burn one while we waited!


----------



## Hippie420

Scissor hash is just the sticky stuff you scrape off the scissors so they'll keep working. Mine get so gummed up you've got to scrape 'em, so why waste the scrapings? The stuff slaps me HARD!


----------



## bozzo420

making RSO with mine. I have plenty of smoke. The first load just went in .  all of last years went to a friend with cancer. This one for me. Trying to stockpile the 60 grams they recommend for a treatment program. Don't need it yet , but ya never know.
Before I made dry ice hash. Just put in 100 micron bag with dry ice and shake it on glass  window. made some fine cooking hash. easy 5 min .


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Hey ! What's them green dots by our names mean ? -- If I'm on a count down I'd like to know !



It means people like you.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> It means people like you.



Keef? That old swamp rat? He does kinda grow on ya. Kinda like foot fungus........

 Just kiddin', Cuz!


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, never tried the dry ice method. I hear is quicker and cleaner, but I'd have to run into the south end of Murder City to get it, and the water's right here in the hose.

Do you get more leaf debris in the hash? Also, how long can you store the RSO?


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Scissor hash is just the sticky stuff you scrape off the scissors so they'll keep working. Mine get so gummed up you've got to scrape 'em, so why waste the scrapings? The stuff slaps me HARD!




 Yeah, scissor hash, done that. That`s something I can`t screw up, unless I cut myself with the razor blade. Should`ve been clearer, cause I was meaning the bubble hash. Got a set of 5, five gallon bags, 25, 73, 90, 160, and 220 mesh. Also bought 2 food grade 5 gallon buckets. Got some trimmings in the freezer.............................................


----------



## Keef

I take a nap and look what I miss !-- Hey Rosebud !-- how U been ?  Hippie - Do U have to dry your weed before baking your bubble hash ?  I was listening hard when talked about just running the whole crop thru a shredder and making it all into hash !  Green weed no drying ?  Anyone buying hash bags -- don't bother getting the one gallons size -- they'll just p*** U off !-- think I just lost another green dot !


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Bozzo, never tried the dry ice method. I hear is quicker and cleaner, but I'd have to run into the south end of Murder City to get it, and the water's right here in the hose.
> 
> Do you get more leaf debris in the hash? Also, how long can you store the RSO?



you shake it for about 30 seconds. stop and collect it up . then shake for another minute. The first batch will be blonde . the second kind of green. but its all good.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie - Do U have to dry your weed before baking your bubble hash ? I was listening hard when talked about just running the whole crop thru a shredder and making it all into hash ! Green weed no drying ?!


Nope, no drying, no curing, no nothing besides cutting it up and doing it.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> you shake it for about 30 seconds. stop and collect it up . then shake for another minute. The first batch will be blonde . the second kind of green. but its all good.


Kinda like making bubble. The first three or four batches will be brown, and after that, they'll start turning green. The quality goes down the more you run the same stuff.


----------



## Keef

Hope nobody is holding back on the afternoon burn !--  been looking at seed again !-- U peoples is killing me !-- It'll take me two months to sort out this mess I got before I can even consider bringing in a new variety !--  get a headache everytime I shop for seed !--


----------



## Keef

After beating seedfinder with a stick I finally got the answer to my question !-  There is no "Best " the leaps and bounds of higher and higher THC content have began to level out !-- The next step is obviously genetic engineered weed -- when U have reached the peak of what can be done naturally what more is there ? Every time I ask about G.E. seed companies -- I hit a wall !-- don't tell me someone has not tinkered with weed DNA !--  I will have those seed !


----------



## Hippie420

Betcha Monsanto has. You'll probably grow an extra butthole after you smoke it, though.


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
I hear ya on the seed shopping. So many strains to try and sort through. It`s mind boggling at times, but will find something.

Hippie,
Sure would be nice if we lived closer to each other. We`ed be too stoned to get in trouble, yeah right.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got to get the day started. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning .left my glasses out in the woods. guess I'm going to the same spot tonight.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. - U know what time it is !!  Wake and Bake !!-- they used to say I was part bird dog when it came to finding weed !-- I can't prove it but there is something out there !-- something that is not for the masses !  I wonder what very wealthy people who demand the best are smoking !  I tried to talk myself out of the quest for the "Green Grail" but U know what ? Screw that ! I will find it and bring it home ! Don't get me wrong I do like some Widow for breakfast !  When I cut trail we might even put the   "Banned " back together for A drive by !


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning n High to everyone,,,, hope that everyone is having a awesome day today


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts. Another dreary fall day here.

Yoop, I've got a feeling we'd just invent new and weirder ways to get into trouble. I used to look for it in my younger days. Now it just follows me around like a puppy dog.

Bozzo, that wasn't a Chernobyl incident, l was it?

Giggy, any day I'm above ground is a good day. Hope you get to find out just how sweet retirement is soon!

LBS, same to ya, my friend.

Keef, when you find the Holy Grail, don't forget your Yankee cousins, mmmk?


----------



## yooper420

giggy, 
bozzo,
keef,
lov,
hippie,
OFC,
Good morning to one and all. Had a terrible time getting on line this morning, computer operator error most likely cause. Opp`s, telling on myself again. Already did my wake and bake. Peace.


----------



## Keef

A stoned Old Fart having computer problems - how could that be !--I may not lay hands on the "Green Grail " until after the end of prohibition !-- I have nightmares of getting busted coming back to Texas with a $10,000 clone !-- That would really suck !  I cut trail on this about 3-4 months ago when I came across a name and the term $400 an eighth oz.  - Waiting is the hardest part !! RWS says I don't know the value of the dollars !-- How many lbs. is $10,000 ?


----------



## bozzo420

the holy grail...................a strain that kills spider mites, eats mold for nutes and gives half ounce buds and finishes by labor  day.  is that the one your looking for?

hippie I take my glasses off so I can use my binoculars. I just forget to put them back on before I leave.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. :vap_smiley: Wind and rain is here to stay the way it looks. There's alway next year. My greenhouse PGG is starting to smell a little and looking with the scope there are shinny little spots on the sugar leaves so that's getting exciting. I ran the sulfur burner last night for an hour to try and control the mold a little. have to make it another 3 weeks at least to see the PGG finish. Gman how's yours coming along? 

View attachment 1019141613.jpg


View attachment 1019141614.jpg


View attachment 1019141611b.jpg


View attachment 1019141612b.jpg


View attachment 1019141613a.jpg


View attachment 1019141613c.jpg


View attachment 1019141612.jpg


View attachment 1019141614a.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, that would be the strain!

I do the same thing you do to use binoculars, but the world would be fuzzy enough without my glasses I'd notice before I made it ten steps from the blind, unless I was stoned!


----------



## Hippie420

Lookin' good, Beemer! I love those skinny leaves. Sativa makes me smile (or giggle like an idiot).


----------



## Beemer

I really like a good sativa also. I just finished the last of the durban poison that I grew early last year. Thanks for the kudos. :48:


----------



## Keef

I haven't heard from the Gman lately !-- I'll send him an e-mail -- he was busy with harvest last I heard !- I think he was trying to cross one of his early finishing variety on that PPG but he was worried about running out of time !  Look what they've done with G.E. corn !-- all them mold resistant , fast finishing things and stuff .   If my Grail ain't there yet , it will be !!  All they have to do is make the plant turn all the cannabinoids into THC. Instead of CBDs and the rest !  When I find it , I'll be bringing it home to the O.F.C.


----------



## Keef

Sent the Gman a holler !- I quess we'll hear from him when he checks his mail !-- The man is a modern day Wizard !-- When I still had an interest in processing kilo bricks when the law changes and they get dirt cheap, he taught me about decarbing and isomerizing , ice cold alcohol extraction and the works ! Like I said the man is a Wizard , after harvest and he gets behind that table full of lab glass and weed there is no telling what he'll unleash on the world !-- I already got dibs on being the first lab rat !


----------



## Hippie420

I'll build the maze, Gman can put a sack o' buds at the end, and we'll time ya........... 

I'm bettin' on ya, Cuz!


----------



## Hippie420

Makin' a big batch of split pea & ham soup. Anybody hungry?


----------



## Beemer

Just had fried potatoes, sausage and eggs with toast so I'm not hungry BUTT I will be in a few hours. Hope you can wait until I get there :tokie:


----------



## yooper420

Beemer`s bud porn, looking good. We can always count on beemer for some bud porn. 

Hippie,
Wife said no thanks, she`s not a pea soup person. She`s making chicken noodle right now. Next time.

PS,
Sativa Lovers Club


----------



## Keef

Ya'll making me hungry !-- Have to see if RWS is up to some Gumbo later !-- it won't be that hard !-- put the T.V. on the Blues music choice channel and get her a little bottle of So Co 100 proof and boo-ya she be cooking ! It's her culture she can't help it !


----------



## Keef

Lost my negotiations for gumbo tonight !-- Seafood Gumbo tommorrow afternoon !-- tonight I had to settle for a rib eye over at the bay watching the sun go down -- I can live with that !  It's a good day to be Keef !


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, give her my recipe for noodles. Two eggs, two teaspoons of salt, two cups of flower, and enough milk to make it thick like a bread dough.
Not hard to make, a mild pain to roll out and cut, but worth the effort. The gals like 'em so much they bought me a pasta roller for Christmas.
Wide and flat, they work well for lasaugna, too. I like 'em plain with butter and a sprinkling of the chicken seasoning powder they sell in Karuat Town.

Keef, I gotta try that gumbo!


----------



## Beemer

Egg noodles mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mom used to make them once a month. 
Good memories. Have you ever fried left overs. Left over pasta fried in butter :dancing:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> After beating seedfinder with a stick I finally got the answer to my question !- There is no "Best " the leaps and bounds of higher and higher THC content have began to level out !-- The next step is obviously genetic engineered weed -- when U have reached the peak of what can be done naturally what more is there ? Every time I ask about G.E. seed companies -- I hit a wall !-- don't tell me someone has not tinkered with weed DNA !-- I will have those seed !


Actually Monsanto contract Sam the Skunkman to do something along those lines, except it was about breeding males with no THC or CBD to aggressively pollinate all outdoor cannabis plants. It was part of a larger CIA operation... or so I am told


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer said:


> Have you ever fried left overs. Left over pasta fried in butter :dancing:


That sounds just weird enough to be good! I'll give it a try next time. You fry 'em 'til their nice and crunchy?


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Actually Monsanto contract Sam the Skunkman to do something along those lines, except it was about breeding males with no THC or CBD to aggressively pollinate all outdoor cannabis plants. It was part of a larger CIA operation... or so I am told




Have i mentioned how much I hate monsanto?   If that is true, that is just wrong, like everything else they do.


----------



## Beemer

Crispy but not to crispy. We make a pasta pocket type of thing with cheeses on the inside and after cooking until done mix sour cream and home made croutons. Bread cut in squares and fried in butter. It's a German thing called casconifla (sp) So good and that fried later with egg oh my.


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> Have i mentioned how much I hate monsanto?   If that is true, that is just wrong, like everything else they do.



I agree with you 10000000% on that statement. The old vice president of Monsanto is the head of the FDA now and one of their past lawyers is a chief justice. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Giggy, any day I'm above ground is a good day. Hope you get to find out just how sweet retirement is soon!
> 
> hippie i don't believe i'll ever get to retire, what savings i had to go towards it is pretty much gone thanks to o'bummer and his crap. i work in the coal industry, and they are killing us. we are trying to hang but i don't know if we will recover or not.


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Good morning weed everyone. :vap_smiley: Wind and rain is here to stay the way it looks. There's alway next year. My greenhouse PGG is starting to smell a little and looking with the scope there are shinny little spots on the sugar leaves so that's getting exciting. I ran the sulfur burner last night for an hour to try and control the mold a little. have to make it another 3 weeks at least to see the PGG finish. Gman how's yours coming along?



looking good there brother beemer.


----------



## umbra

I popped some beans today


----------



## thegloman

*Howdy old farts*
Been feeling a little under the weather lately.  I started the Hep C therapy.  Interfuron, Ribivirin & sovaldi.  I have to say, I'm surprised at how mild the side effects of the drugs are.  I was really expecting to have a bad time.

I'm still nursing a few girls along, hoping to get close to finnish.  I'm going to build temporary "greenhouses" around them to keep the frost off.
I'll get some pics soon as I get them up.

Here's some pics of the PGG & white widow (widows are from seed one of our southern brothers provided for me) PGG is from seed from our brother across the pond.  THANK YOU BOTH!  

View attachment PGG.jpg

PGG

View attachment PGG budlets.jpg

PGG

View attachment purple stems of PGG with budlets.jpg

PGG

View attachment twin widows.jpg

WIDOW

View attachment widow colitas.jpg

WIDOW

View attachment widow top.jpg

WIDOW

View attachment widow bud.jpg

WIDOW


----------



## Rosebud

Beemer said:


> Crispy but not to crispy. We make a pasta pocket type of thing with cheeses on the inside and after cooking until done mix sour cream and home made croutons. Bread cut in squares and fried in butter. It's a German thing called casconifla (sp) So good and that fried later with egg oh my.





That sounds fabulous but deadly!!! Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> That sounds fabulous but deadly!!! Sounds like heaven.



 Who wants to live forever?

 Gloman, WOW! Sure look sweet!


----------



## thegloman

Hey Bill,  I'm curious, what ratio of weed to coconut oil do you use for canna caps?

Also, you don't by chance have a tried & true recipe for canna chocolates do you?
I picked up some cool molds, & I'm just itching to try them out


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer, the Old Hen makes something like that. Polocks call 'em porogies, and the Ruskies call 'em something that starts with a V and is pronounced with a W that I can't even attempt to spell. She takes the noodle dough and makes these little pocket things with large curd cottage cheese in some and sauerkraut in others, boils 'em until they're done, then she sticks 'em in a rectangular glass baking dish and layers bacon on top of 'em and bakes 'em 'til they're done.

You can gain ten pounds just looking at the damn things, but smothered in sour cream and salted, they really stick to your ribs.


----------



## thegloman

Hippie420 said:


> Who wants to live forever?
> 
> Gloman, WOW! Sure look sweet!



Thanks Hippie, it's getting pretty cold here at night so I'm kind of chewing on my finger nails hoping that we get no frost until I get the shelters built.
 Gonna use PVC to build a frame around them & cover with plastic

 The PGG has been a real interesting grow.  These plants are HUGE compared to any other I've grown & they grow fast.
 This one has been a strange one.  You see the stems are almost black.It has been that way since it first started.  I checked the soil for PH & nutes.
 The PH was a little low, 6.0 so I added some dolomite lime & got it up to 6.5-7.0  perfect in my book, but it still has purple/black stems.  She seems healthy, she's very big & grows fast & bushy, so I just let her go.
 The plants that were next to her were all normal, so who knows?


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> I popped some beans today


Whatcha growin'?


----------



## Keef

Rain turned that steak into just getting a burger !-- Monsanto ?? Sounds like a pretty name for A little boy !-- Umbra -- I don't know about U Dude !-- U gotta be more careful about what U say !-- these people will start adding at U and stuff !-- Personally -- I don't care what U used to do !-- U B a member of the O.F.C. now !-- Good luck on the grow , but from what I saw of your double serrated  "Cindy " was it ?  Luck got nothing to do with it !   Giggy -- get ready to do what I'm gonna do and make my second career growing weed !--  This war is over and we won !--  they's plenty places up in them hills to grow a good living !  Hippie do they make them cement mixers in camo ?


----------



## Beemer

thegloman said:


> Hey Bill,  I'm curious, what ratio of weed to coconut oil do you use for canna caps?
> 
> Also, you don't by chance have a tried & true recipe for canna chocolates do you?
> I picked up some cool molds, & I'm just itching to try them out



Good evening weed Gman. I use a ratio of 5 to 6 oil to 1 bud. For us that is strong. For time you may want to up the ratio of oil to weaken them up a little. If you have to take more you can. I always freeze the caps after filling. 

I don't have a good recipe. When I make my salve I strain the oil out of the rough ground bud and then melt a big chocolate bar and pour and mix. Let cool and mmmmmmmmmmmm. Matter of fact I just ate some about a hour ago so I'm waiting for the warmth.

Dam I almost forgot. The PGG is looking pretty good. I chopped the main colas off today. It's been in the 50s with humidity around 70 to 80% lately and today the girls outside just didn't look like they would be there tomorrow. Really looking ratty. I will take a couple of picture of the one I cut off. If you can get them to finish you will have colas 18" long or longer.


----------



## Keef

Hey Gman -- high tunnel that s*** with PVC and plastic sheeting !-- for starting so late those Widow twins did O.K. sure hope they finish for U .! Love me some PVC but clones don't ship well in it do they ?


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Whatcha growin'?



Pink Louie 13th og
 Chocolate piss
 Apollo 13
 gdp


----------



## Keef

So this Sam the Skunkman could manipulate weed DNA -- Proves my point and gives me hope !- No way is he the only one who can do that !  That has been an awfully long time ago too !  So there must be many, many who could produce my " Green Grail "  !-- U can't tell me someone else hasn't took it to the other extreme !  Keef got his eyes on the prize !-- bring that girl home to the O.F.C. where we can give her a good home !--


----------



## Keef

This is all political history ! Right ?- Monsanto , The Company ,  secret government contracts from back when Da Devil was president ?


----------



## bozzo420

It's been a long time since I was looking for caps. Where do you get them Mr. Beemer?


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> It's been a long time since I was looking for caps. Where do you get them Mr. Beemer?



amazon I use 00 and they have different colors. I bought the clear ones one time and will never again. Some caps won't fit that one but would that one. sucked. All the colored ones work great.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlander`s, it`s gotta be wake and bake time, so let`s have at it. Reading all this food talk`s making me hungry, wife`s still sleeping, sooooo, wake and bake.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. trying to get the day started, coffee brewing. everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning to the O.F.C. -- Bozzo -- I use the OO caps too !-- every Vitamin Shoppe or any health store carries them if U in a hurry !--  I use the clear ones and haven't had a problem !  --  I got lazy and started making caps the way the Gman does -- crumble the weed up and pack it into caps and chase a few with a table spoon of coconut although a peanut butter sandwich works just as well !-- Giggy - been thinking about U brother !-- I remember after I fell that I trusted that the right thing would be done and I would receive my disablity -- judge decided I could get a job folding towels !!-- My point is it ain't over till it's over !-- I felt helpless and hopeless -- almost took my own life things got so bad !-- I am soo glad I took that pistol out my mouth !-- Cuz-- the future is so bright I gotta wear shades !-- How much does hash go for up there ?-- that's what I thought !-- Can't get it can U ?? U way ahead of the curve !-- in a year or two at most the law changes and U be in the cat birds seat !  Grow baby Grow !--


----------



## bozzo420

good morning. I'm thinking  I'll fill them with pot and a drop of RSO will do the trick. Right now I just put a drop in a spoon and lick. not very mobile. Pills sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Keef

Was sitting here thinking about all the products the O.F.C. can make with weed !- Help me now !-- the world class weed itself, Cannacaps, hash, R.S.O. ( added all sorts of edibles and meds) shatter, wax, THC e-cig liquid , (the Gman makes one out of P.G. that I'm sure is better than what they sell in the free states!) THC drops,  -- Green Dragon --(riding the dragon is not for novices !)  What else can we do ?


----------



## bozzo420

so grapes get the mold that causes bud rot. I have grapes about 25 feet from my pot grow.  should I yank them up? I don't use the grapes since I planted seed grapes.  I'm thinking of tearing them out.  as a preventive move. what do you think?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Perhaps you will find this interesting...a breeder, Motarebel has a new strain...Yooper Kush. I thought yopper420 might like that. LOL enjoy the day my friends.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin' Old Farts. Bozzo, if it's the same kind of mold and you don't use the grapes anymore, I'd hack 'em just to make sure. Twenty five feet isn't too far for mold spores on a breeze.

Keef, you keep dreaming, brother! I went to one of those disability hearings. The state had their own vocational expert there. The judge asked her if, considering the shape I was in, my age, and my education if I could work an eight hour day, five days a week. She said no. Still got denied. I've got the pension, but the extra bucks wouldn't hurt. I'll start drawing SSI in three years and be dead three years after that, so somebody will get to enjoy all the money I paid in.

Beemer, I've got folks around these parts that love you and don't have a clue who you are. I've turned a few folks on to your botanical balm and they love it. They always ask, "Who's Beemer?", to which I reply, "A very wise man!"

Glo, you've got me re-evaluating what I'll grow this winter. Those PPGs look sweet!

Umbra, out of all the strains you listed, I recognize the Apollo 13. I hear it's a good 'en.

Giggy, maybe after the current moron gets replaced with the next moron, things will look better in your industry. I sure as hell hope so. I try to keep a positive outlook, but it's an awkward time in America. It might be too late to save it, but it's still too soon to start shooting people in the face.

Got a butt load of clones to cut today, but like Keef says, growin' weed ain't work!


----------



## umbra

Hippie I have access to lots of strains you've never heard of...most of them mine. More than 1 breeder has stepped up to help replace everything I lost in my move. I have been forever humbled by this experience. But I will be back with a focus so intense it can cut 1" cold rolled steel at the rate of 5' a minute.


----------



## Keef

Beemer's balm !- forgot about that !-- Yo Hippie since I'm so close to the Mexican border I was wondering --  do U think I could make hash out them kilo bricks using your method ? My first thought  is no because all the tricomes would be pressed into the weed !-- what do U think ?- Morning Umbra !  Yooper Kush -- I like it !  Trying out my latest attempt at making e-cig juice this morning !-- not bad but I think I can do better !- if not I'll switch from V.G. to P.G. and do the Gman way !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Beemer's balm !- forgot about that !-- Yo Hippie since I'm so close to the Mexican border I was wondering -- do U think I could make hash out them kilo bricks using your method ? My first thought is no because all the tricomes would be pressed into the weed !-- what do U think ?- Morning Umbra ! Yooper Kush -- I like it ! Trying out my latest attempt at making e-cig juice this morning !-- not bad but I think I can do better !- if not I'll switch from V.G. to P.G. and do the Gman way !



Are you familar with Skunkpharmresearch.com? Their articles will help with the e-juice. Bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- thanks for the tip !-- I'll have to check it out !-- about breeding -- what was that mutagenic they used to use to make them diploid plants ? Colcholine or something like that ! Any idea ! Talk about focus !-- if I can't buy my "Green Grail" I'll have to breed it !   For me all that I'm doing now is just research and practice for when prohibition !-- know what kind of weed products are available around here is brickweed !-- they have a special task force to trace down and bust anyone moving the kind of stuff I grow - I ain't moving squat around here !-- When the law changes though-- look out !


----------



## Hippie420

I would give an ounce or two a try before I'd try it with the whole brick, Keef. If you try an ounce and don't get any return worth while, you didn't lose much.


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning n a happy high to all


----------



## umbra

yes colchicine is used to create polyploidy plants. I have not used this lately. Caffine has some value in breeding as well. The clockwork orange that I run was created this way.


----------



## bozzo420

yooyper  I was thinking .When you get the seeds . think of the memories it will bring back of breaking a bud up and using your license to separate the seeds from the pot.  Use to be mad if it was heavy in seeds. But you will be happy for everyone you get.   I'm thinking of doing a seed plant for my forced ones next year.  take a Holland's hope feminized plant and sprinkle Chernobyl sperm ,I mean pollen on it.  I might like some seeds.
  I use to grow giant pumpkins for the grandkids . you have to break a male flower off and put it into a female to make sure you got pumpkins.   Its funny ,the males looked like males .And the females looked like females lol.   I loved making pumpkins.


----------



## umbra

Hey bozzo, just wondering why you are so focused with Dutch genetics? I know lots of Dutch that want nothing but USA genetics.


----------



## Keef

Brother Umbra -- something has been bothering me so I'm not gonna beat around the bush !-- Weed breeder and  Federal Firearm License don't really have much overlap and suppressor license is even harder to explain without a Po-Po connection -- I was a M.P. once people change ! Make me understand !


----------



## thegloman

Check out the new way for e-juice!
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/game-changer-emulsifying-vegetable-glycerin-and-bho-for-e-juice/


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> Hey bozzo, just wondering why you are so focused with Dutch genetics? I know lots of Dutch that want nothing but USA genetics.



I am looking for a strain  resistant to mold. Holland's hope is one and has been grown for a hundred plus years. It's 100 % indica . I'm also looking for a very early strain since I'm in the north country. Not hung on  Dutch.  I just want a proven  strain, early and mold resistant.  as close to mold proof as I can get. Along with your tea and other measures, I hope to avoid another long stressful moldy season.


----------



## bozzo420

And if I am going to breed once , I want to start with mold resistant  one. Do they have US seed banks that send through the mail? I thought they were all in Europe .


----------



## bozzo420

keef pot laws do not keep you from it does it? Gun laws are the same. I have hunting items that are not legal, does not stop me.  it's not a fowl until the umpire tosses the yellow flag.


----------



## Keef

Umbra hope U understand , I had to ask !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> it's not a fowl until the umpire tosses the yellow flag.


Amen, Brother! Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## umbra

no problem Keef. I'm not sure what you want to know. My early career was devoted to weapons development. In CO, every grower I know has a firearms permit. I don't have a suppressor license, I have a firearms manufactures license. Just one of my hobbies, no different than photography, or motorcycles, or gardening.


----------



## Hippie420

Just got back from clone hacking. Stopped off at the local cultivation store and bought some cheap flats. The owner was behind the counter with a joint honestly bigger around than a cigarette and asked me if I wanted to burn one. Told him I had too much crap to do but I'd take a hit for the taste. Took two tokes while he was showing me the strain, Deadhead OG. Shouldn't have done it. Stuff kicked like a friggin mule. The seeds were $100 for ten regular (I think) seeds. I kinda flinched at the price, but the stuff is mighty fine. I'm going to do a little further research before I jump though. I'm clean out of room for mothers.


----------



## umbra

Obviously, I can go into too much detail about certain things. And I would guess you have figured out that I have an advanced degree in a scientific discipline. I have known the Mods here for sometime, and I am not a new member. I have been active on a number of sites for 10 years or so. The genetics that I give away, are world class, cannabis cup contenders. My reasons for doing it, well that's a personal matter and not meant to be fodder for a public forum.


----------



## Keef

Yeah ! I was aware of most of that Umbra !-- was wondering which degree !--  Hope we good !-- The years of paranoia are hard to shed !--  By the way maybe U could build me one of them S.A.W.s with a 40 mm granade launcher underneath - with rails for toys !  Just kidding people !


----------



## umbra

physics...my thesis was on optical phase conjugation


----------



## Keef

Mane !-- A good buzz and the smell of gumbo cooking -- Blues playing in the background -- it's good to be Keef !


----------



## Keef

y bloom room is Down to one box-- looks so empty !-- I had to do a stutter step on my rotation to have enough clones to expand the grow !--  Be sending a SOG to bloom every 2 week's starting on the first !-- dropping 2 Widow lines at once hurt my clone supply !  She's set up on a 60 day rotation !- 4 boxes in bloom and two in My nursery/ veg. Room !   As much as I'd like to move veg. and add the two veg boxes to bloom !-- I just can' t figure out a workable rotation with a 60 day Widow and six boxes ! Hep me !


----------



## yooper420

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Perhaps you will find this interesting...a breeder, Motarebel has a new strain...Yooper Kush. I thought yopper420 might like that. LOL enjoy the day my friends.



umbra,
 Thanks for the tip about Yooper Kush. Must have something to do with my neck of the woods, cause we`re the only Yooper area of the country. 
 FYI.....Yooper : a resident of Michigan`s Upper Peninsula. Peace.


----------



## Keef

I just gotta face it !-- I'll be spending the next 3-4 months getting this SOG rotation running right. -- I'm not gonna have the space to start breeding anything !- There are others who have more experience and knowledge than me !-- I really don't want to breed anything !-- I want that G.E. Mindshredder in production rotation and I'm good !


----------



## Hippie420

Anything much stronger than what I'm smoking now might not work for me. I take two or three hits and I'm good. If I want to get ignorant, I'll take five or six. That mind shredder sounds like it would be one toke and hide stuff for me.

I think I'll just look for that dream sativa that makes you giggle 'til your ribs hurt. Sounds more fun than hiding under the bed. Can't wait to hear what the PPG buzz is like.


----------



## Keef

Hippie -this is going to be how I pay the bills in the future--  The best sells itself !-- I'll have to find my niche in the green economy --  If I'm wrong for wanting the best then I don't want to be right !--


----------



## Keef

Did I just read over at that skunkpharm place that I could make BHO out of them kilo bricks and turn that BHO into e-cig juice ? Hey ! First I gotta pay the bills !-- RWS has taken care of me long enough !-- My turn is coming soon !-- sell that to the masses and grow the best for myself !-- I can live with that !


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> physics...my thesis was on optical phase conjugation





I am pretty impressed Umbra. I would be even more so if I knew a shred of what  optical phase conjugation was.  I am just glad you are back here at MP.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I am pretty impressed Umbra. I would be even more so if I knew a shred of what optical phase conjugation was.


 
 Same here, and I ain't gotta clue either.


----------



## umbra

I am glad to be here as well, I hope I can help others. During a shaman ritual with ayahuasca I remember 3 words. learn, meditate, and teach. This why I am here.


----------



## Keef

I'm glad somebody know something !  I'm glad U be here too Umbra we needed a smart brother !-- Hey Rosebud !-- how U doing ?  U sure this is Umbra and not his doppelganger ?  I'd trip with the ghost !  Only as a learning experience of course !--


----------



## Keef

They are using that stuff to treat P.T.S.D. aren't they  !-- I was a mental and physical wreck and couldn't trust my thought processes after I shattered my face !-- brain chemistry could run me thru every intense emotion there is in ten minutes and then do it again !-- Weed probably prevented any further brain damage !-  I was pretty much bed bound when Hurricane Katrina came to call !-- I knew there was no help coming !-- I got out of bed - dusted off my chain saw and went out to help others!  I been up ever since ,mostly ! I'll tell the story of the day I fell one day but it is hard to think about !- I.should be dead or paralized !


----------



## bozzo420

I had a long post umbra.  It got erased.   I'm going to the wine and beer making shop, to get the jug and supplies. what kind of culture should I ask for? Just lactic acid bacteria. Or is there another name to ask for.  I really appreciate the help and information .  
Also what US genetics are real early finishers and mold resistant? I know with your brew I won't need resistant. but how about a fast finisher? The season is just to short here.my forced flowered plants always do better .


----------



## yooper420

Ready or not, here comes an update on my little garden. My girls are 11 weeks old and have been on 12/12 for flowering for 4 1/2 weeks now. Tallest girl is 55 inches (4' 7"). 

    Outside / Inside 
Outside :
Invaded by wild critters (4 pics)
Inside :
Garden Girls (2 pics, 5 plants)
4 Ghost Train Haze
1 Vale' Vale' (white pipe cleaner wrapped around cage)
GTH, V'V', GTH, GTH, GTH 

View attachment IMG_0467.jpg


View attachment IMG_0468.jpg


View attachment IMG_0469.jpg


View attachment IMG_0470.jpg


View attachment IMG_0471.jpg


View attachment IMG_0472.jpg


----------



## Keef

Belly full of gumbo and a pipe full of Widow !-- I'm gonna leave it with U guys out west !   It was a good day !


----------



## Hippie420

Big pot of fifteen bean soup on low. Smell is quaffing through the house. Kid will be happy as hell to have a hot breakfast before she goes to work.
That batch of split pea must have been good. It was a dutch oven full and there's only a couple of small bowls left.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc lets get the day started. coffee is brewing and done had breakfast. been having some small bouts with my tremors, and had been making some iso for some friends, anyway i had to redisolve it as it was to thick to dry right. i didn't have no gloves so i just used my finger, to be honest i slept great for most of the night and no tremors this morning. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. As the sun rises on another great day in Curmudgeonland, we must carry on with our morning ritual. It`s "Wake and Bake" time. Let`s do it now. Coffee and a buzz, breakfast of growers everywhere. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm up. No bake this morning. got to remember the cards being played. Baked does not work well with card remembering.  See you all this evening. Making ISO here to giggy. My first batch got a little gooey to.  second batch in right now.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> I had a long post umbra. It got erased. I'm going to the wine and beer making shop, to get the jug and supplies. what kind of culture should I ask for? Just lactic acid bacteria. Or is there another name to ask for. I really appreciate the help and information .
> Also what US genetics are real early finishers and mold resistant? I know with your brew I won't need resistant. but how about a fast finisher? The season is just to short here.my forced flowered plants always do better .



either lactic acid bacteria or lactobacillus is what it is called.


----------



## Keef

Morning to the O.F.C. -- I had a rough night ,-- the nightmares wouldn't stop --same thing over and over !-- I gotta do something here for myself -  I don't need pity or anything - I just have to talk about sometime if I'm ever to make peace with it !-- Dec.13 1999-- I was scrubbing for a series knee Arthroscopy at a hospital in New Orleans !-- I  came around a corner too fast and slipped on a wet floor.  Feet went up and I tried to bust a concrete floor with my face !- When they found me they stood me and walked me thru the E.R. and put me in a van for a ride to the Worker comp. Clinic  down the bumpiesst road in N.O. while I tried to hold my face together !-- The clinic took and X-ray and after an hour wait I had to ride the van back to the hospital !-  I was running scared - I was afraid I might pass out I made it back to the hospital !-- When they told me I was to injured to drive and that van would take me home later !-- I knew the only one I could trust to help was my wife -- I got my keys and left even though they tried to stop me !   I don't remember the drive home but I knew they couldn't hurt me anymore !- spent 2 weeks in bed with nothing for pain but Advil -- Two weeks later I had to go back to that place of woe to have my face rebuilt !  I was terrified -- 6 months later a nose doctor found 3 bulged disc in my neck --  I've tried to convince myself this can't happen in real life - but I lived it !


----------



## umbra

Keef...I feel your pain. I have 2 in the back and 1 in the neck. I have my demons that keep me from sleeping. I just keep looking forward.


----------



## Hippie420

Three blown disks, arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero, severe sciatic and cervical nerve damage, carpel tunnel syndrome in both wrists, and still nursing a broken heart that Becky Vigus gave me back in '69.

It slows me down a bit, but it doesn't stop me from anything. I don't have to look far to find someone that's got problems a hell of a lot worse than I do. Pain lets you know you're still alive. Weed makes it easier to live with.


----------



## umbra

yes it does. you can tell I belong here. arthritis is just starting in my hands, but is a sign of things to come.

people my age 
have started looking gross
I can't say all
and I shouldn't say most
I've seen them in the grocery
I've seen them up close
people my age 
have started looking gross


----------



## Hippie420

My hands were the first place it started. My Old Man used to say, "Boy, hard work won't kill ya." He neglected to tell me it will damn sure mess your body up and make an old man out of ya quick.

I should have been born rich instead of good looking and humble......


----------



## Rosebud

Ya know what the bummer about this all is I remember my 80 year old dad cutting wood in the mountains, saying, "boy to feel 60 again"!   WHAT?????? it gets worse?????

Keef that was a horrible story and I am glad you lived to tell it.  That is nuts that they treated you so badly. I am sorry that happened. 

After harvest this last weekend, i am pretty sure i have polio...kidding...but geez to walk normal would be nice.  Hang in...laugh whenever possible.


----------



## Keef

Thanks for the support guys !-- This is usually when I go to ground because I don't want people to see me this way !-- The physical injury was bad but when everything U ever believed about your occupation becomes a lie it really screws with your mind !  I was in a bad mental place when this happened already !-  A couple weeks before my fall I had weekend call for any emergency surgery -- One of our heart surgeons was leaving on vacation on Sunday and asked the O.R. supervisor if he could clear his surgery schedule before he left !- The boss said your lucky we have Keef and a heart team --use them ! Friday after a full days work we began a series of five heart by-pass surgeries !-- We finished about noon Sunday -- non stop -- I had to take three of the patients to the morgue !-- The Doctor made his flight on time !-- I just sat in the corner and cried !


----------



## umbra

I had a doctor blame me for a patient's death. It had nothing to do with me, but made me feel very bad. My oldest son is a radiologist. He called me the first month after he started working to tell me about a really tough day. He was contacted by the medical examiners' office that some fetal remains were being sent over and full body x rays were required. There might be criminal charges involved. So the first body bag contained a 3 month old infant that...someone used as a punching bag, as every bone was broken. The second infant had been thrown from a car at 75 miles an hr, all the skin had been torn off of its body. There are horror stories everywhere you look. I told my son...this what keeps MD's humble.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you need to cry healing tears. I would of lost it. Umbra, what your son and you went through is more then most could handle.

I was an xray tech for 20 years. I never saw anything like that. I worked in an office not a hospital.  

Keef, you can cry on here anytime you need to... I got kleenex. It is all the truth and we have to deal with it. so sorry for both your stories but glad you shared them.


----------



## Keef

I''m not going to ground this time-- Umbra has talked about some horrors -- I dealt with horrors for 20 years then something in my mind broke when I fell !--  The mind doctor said I had seen too much blood , guts and death for one lifetime !--  Sometimes I can 't stop reliving each of those horrors -- it just won't stop !  The babies were the worse !  If I get all freaky and out of line -- Rosebud if I get out of line ban me - there will be no hard feeling !-- I'm gonna ride this crisis out without hiding -- something I always knew I had to do one day !-- This is me trying to heal myself !  There were just so many horrors !  I was trained at Brooke Army Medical Center in San Antonio-- the best of the best !! But look at me now ! Thrown away like a broken piece of equipment !


----------



## yooper420

Damn people, horror stories all around. Makes my close calls with the reaper seem inconsequential. Sure did see my life pass in front of me as I knew this was it at 21 years old. So, yes it definitely does happen. The worst thing about it was that I could have been 1200 miles away just by having said no and going home. 3 more times later in life, or is it 4 ?


----------



## Beemer

Keef I am feeling your pain. I have injured myself many times and did nothing about it. I was young and dumb thinking I was invincible. Now being an old fart I'm paying. Maybe I should have had the broken bone fixed or the hip put back in place the right way but that wasn't my way. Now I have really bad hip and leg pain that when put off to the side with our beloved herb it's a lot better. I also have had heart problems that were taken care of with surgery but there is always something going on with it. Skipped beats, slow then fast. I am using RSO now 3 times a day to see if I can heal those problems too. Modern medicine isn't teaching the doctors how to heal anymore. Only how to make money.


----------



## Beemer

I forgot to mention we also use Holy Basil for a lot of problems.  It's a great herb that is an adaptogens which means it goes to where it's needed in the body. Look it up, I think it something we should all be growing and using. I'm waiting for mine to germinate.


----------



## Keef

Rosebud -- I owe U an apology !-- I don't know why I picked on U about your Nurse Larry !-- I didn't really have an interest in it!-- I just just zeroed in on U and started looking looking for emotional buttons to push !-- I'm really sorry ! I don't understand why my mind does things like that ! Something just takes over and I'm just along for the ride. !


----------



## Keef

4 Cannacaps out of prime bud and two Soma are starting to kick in !  Can't walk and talk very well but it's keeping the horrors at bay !  Hippie says he don't want to get so high he ends up with the dust bunnies under the couch !-- Cuz, I gotta go at least that far to make it quit !


----------



## Beemer

Good day weed everyone. Hey bozzo,, oh that's right he's playing cards today, Anyway I have burned the sulfur burner for a couple of hours and it took care of the mold in the greenhouse. PGG is looking really good again. Bozzo it's at least 3 week or longer to the finish of this plant, do you think I can burn again in a week and not get the taste if i wash the buds. ??????????


----------



## umbra

Keef...pain is pain, and it always hurts. I have my share of stories...just not able to share them. Its all water under the bridge. There is a prison called yesterday and another called tomorrow, and the only place you're free is in between. Right here, right now, and fully engaged.


----------



## umbra

from the eons of time to the passing of stars
everyone is looking for who they are,
the ones that know
don't have the words to tell,
and the ones with the words
don't know too well...
could be a famine
could be a feast
could be the pusher
could be the priest,
it's always ourselves
we love the least,
because that's the burden of the angel/beast.


----------



## bozzo420

Beemer said:


> Good day weed everyone. Hey bozzo,, oh that's right he's playing cards today, Anyway I have burned the sulfur burner for a couple of hours and it took care of the mold in the greenhouse. PGG is looking really good again. Bozzo it's at least 3 week or longer to the finish of this plant, do you think I can burn again in a week and not get the taste if i wash the buds. ??????????



I don't use burner anytime during flower. peroxide and water works great and the no powdery mildew is great stuff . can use either till harvest. both makes any mold disappear. peroxide and water works for several days and the other works for at least a week. I would not do anymore burning.  I'm going with mold resistant varieties and umbra's lactic acid bacteria  brew net year.   try peroxide and water 10to1  , that and the no powdery mildew got me to harvest ,but I don't want to do it again.


----------



## Keef

Thanks agaain all !-- I didn't mean to take the forum to a dark place !  Sorry !-- We all have our own demons to deal with mine are no worse than others !-- I'm trying to deal with mine but I have a broken mind !-- Umbra -- One day I hope to sit down with U and burn one !   I have no idea what happened to U but I recognize a kindred spirit when I meet one !  Hey !- When I had to run away from the hospital to get help -- The boss sent a couple of big boys to stop me from leaving -- I heard them coming and Palmed the butterfly knife from my bag !-  When they openned the door and told me I couldn't leave-- I flipped the blade open and spun it around in the air and flipped it around a few time and had it put up before they knew what happened !- I told them if you're going to stop me you're gonna need some help and pushed right passed them !-- I wasn't even sure that had happened until I bumped into one of the guys and he asked me about it ! Quess they never met anyone who was proficient with a butterfly knife !


----------



## umbra

a friend of mine shot himself in the head with a .45 while sitting next to me


----------



## bozzo420

to many of our friends did not think they would live past 40. When the did ,they could not take it . the rest of us are not quitters. had one friend ask if I wanted to go for a dune buggy ride in his new buggy. I was cooking a apple pie ,so my best friend ever went instead.  He died when they hit a tree. We are all lucky to be around . peace everyone.


----------



## Hippie420

Let's all take a couple of tokes and turn those frowns upside down. 

Life is way too important to take seriously. We're all just here to have fun. The rest is inconsequential.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, when i read that I almost got sick. How in the world do you deal with something like that? Did he want you to be the last person to be with him? I have so many thoughts. That thoughtless bastard comes to mind. A really sick soul, comes to mind, a very brave friend comes to mind. There are no words.

I love your poem. Thank you.


----------



## yooper420

Typed my story up twice and lost `em both. Must not be the time to tell it. Later.


----------



## Keef

Was gonna post some song lyrics but I'm to lit to do it !-- Been listening to Stephen Stills -- Tree Top Flyer -- Arlo Guthry - Coming into Los Angeles -- and Alice's Restaurant --  Charlie Daniels Band -- Still in Saigon --- Robin Troyer -- Bridge of Sighs -- Green Day and U 2-- The Saints are Coming !  Steve Earl -- Cooperhead Road !  Canned Heat -- Going Up the Country -- Johnny Cash --Hurt -- his last song ! Music always helps ! Good Night O.F.C. !!-- see ya in da morning for Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

Sleep would have been nice but my demons decided not to let me !--Looks to be a long night ! Anyone up I Could use the company --  but no discussing horror stories -- O.K. !


----------



## giggy

good fry-day morning ofc. looks like my knee is going to give me problems today, but if that is all that bothers me then it will be a good day. got the coffee brewing, so it is time to get started. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Giggy. I'll see your knee and raise you a spine. Mine's letting me know it didn't appreciate bouncing around on the tractor sucking up 90 cubic feet of maple leaves yesterday.

My 80 year old neighbor came walking down yesterday and asked if I needed more leaves. Had a smile on his face when he said it, too, so no rest for the wicked. I'll get all the parts moving and head to his place and start over again.

Hey, they make great fertilizer in my organic gardens, not to mention the old boy is as good of a neighbor as they get. I can't mow the back five without seeing his tractor heading my way, and he won't take a dime for gas.

Good neighbors are as dear as good weed.


----------



## bozzo420

good  morning . It is a fine day with all the aches and pains .We are all ok because we can still REMEMBER things that have happened.


----------



## yooper420

Not a good morning in yooperland. Looking at the girls this morning, I was feeling good, cause it looked like my pollination endeavor was a success. Both buds I pollinated appeared different looking then the others on the same plant. Looked like they had seed pods developing. Then I noticed some white stuff on a small leaf. *** is this ? Vale' Vale' had hermied in a spot or two and dropped pollen. Removed the ***** and am hoping for the best. Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated. No peace this morning, only war.


----------



## Hippie420

Hope ya remembered to spray water on the plants before you pulled he/she out. It would help not spreading the pollen around.

Seeds from the Cup?


----------



## yooper420

No I did not remember, too pissed off to think, just pulled her out. Beautiful looking plant too. Yes the seeds were from the cup. They were the freebies. Sure hope the rest are OK. Should I burn her or grow her separately from the others ? Will her buds be any good for anything ?


----------



## bozzo420

and now you know why they were free. to bad yoop


----------



## Hippie420

That far along, I'd grow her out for S&Gs. I've smoked hermie weed before. Nothing to write home about but a definite buzz. It's just not anything you'd want to breed or clone.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Friday...yes. I have so much to do, I took the day off from work so I could...work. Going back to the rental property to pick up more stuff. Still have several loads of motorcycle parts, frames, wheels, front ends...wow. I am glad I didn't bring my Bridgeport. Bong it up


----------



## bozzo420

I hate moving. And since my dad and I built this house....I don't think I will ever move again. It's paid for. My dad was a hillbilly . carpenter. But He built 3 houses and never had a mortgage on any of them.   He taught me right.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --- Shame about the Hermies !--  Umbra - when U said "Bridgeport" were U talking about a Bridgeport milling machine ?  Ran one for several years !-   I'm holding my own this morning, maybe talking about my demons shortened the crisis !  Thanks for putting up with me !  Hippie -- switch to aero and screw some compost !


----------



## umbra

yes Keef, I sold my milling machine and lathe before moving. I thought the weight and space would make it impractical to move cross country. I wasn't sure if I would find a place with the space. Of course I did.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. Dam shouldn't have talked about the pains yesterday. My hips were talking to me last night and I had shitty nights sleep. I did wake up so that's a good thing. 

Hippie I forgot to say thanks for the kudos on the balm. I'm sure glad it's been helping you and others. 

Yooper now that just sucks. I had one of my PGGs be a male. I hated to chop him. He was 14.5' tall and oh so pretty. At least I caught it in time and the Chernobyl, which was next to it didn't get spooged on. 



Happy Freetheweed day :vap_smiley: 

View attachment 0925141749a.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra - others might not understand but having to get rid of a lathe and milling machine musta been a hard thing to do !!  My sympathy !


----------



## Rosebud

My husband is a retired machinist, and I am not telling him.


----------



## Keef

When I was younger I made my living working steel !-- in a fab shop mostly -- ran a milling machine, lather, assorted punches and presses and a M.I.G. welder !-- Moved on to R&D for concrete machine companies !-- The reason I re-enlisted in the Army in '80 was because I had set designed a new type of concrete machine !-- When I had the shop set up to produce the thing and the bugs worked out of the manufacturing -- They no longer needed R&D !-- I received an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day -- my ex was 7 months pregnant and mine was the only income !--  I decided to return to the army if this was the way the world worked !  My plan was to keep a notebook of things I wanted to build when I retired and could have my own Fab. Shop !-- The fall changed all that !-- people laugh at me when I tell them that I have a new engine design that has no moving parts !-- Wonder what they gonna say when I build it and it works like I say it will !  Maybe one day !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie -- switch to aero and screw some compost !


I'm not sure I've got the money for a 40 X 140 foot aero garden! Not too sure how I'd keep the corn from falling over or the pumpkins from squashing it, either. Hydro inside, dirt outside.


----------



## bozzo420

hippie, I'm wondering. you can see your plants with no  solid fence around it. is the plastic enough to block view or are there no neighbors that can see it?. Same for access. Can anyone reach through the fence? Just wondering what LEO told you. also how high is enclosure? and what kind of fence did you use?   thanks  from happy camper


----------



## Hippie420

The pot pen is six foot tall, six foot wide (barely wide enough), and twenty feet long. With the plastic, you can see there's something growing in there, but you can't tell what. .I use the welded wire fencing that's two inch by four inch galvanized metal. Yes, you could reach a finger through and snag a bud, but that wasn't addressed in the law, just the fact it has to be fenced on five sides and have a locked gate. I used the tiniest little lock I could find. According to the laws as written, the plants can't be seen at ground level from any adjacent property. You can't see my pen unless you are ON my property, but I put the plastic on it just incase a neighbor decided to walk over out back, which has happened because they're perfectly welcome. I've got great neighbors, but they don't need to know everything I'm doing.

My setup passed the HEMP inspection with flying colors! I kept my plants and didn't go to jail, so I must have done something right.

Next year I'm going to take a flat piece of 1" X 10" board and paint my MMJ card number on it large enough that the whirlybirds can read it and stick it on top of a six foot 4X4, aimed at the sky. The wife gets nervous when nine cops and a drug dog show up uninvited......


----------



## Keef

Hippie I was just talking about growing weed -- not corn, squash beans and stuff !-- I forget U got hydro down pat !-- I get loaded and forget who grows how !-- I'm on a mission to talk Yoop into growing aero -- it gets lonely being the only aero guy !-- He's already using LEDs ! Give me someone to compare notes with !  U know all U guys look the same to me !


----------



## Hippie420

Dirt farmers are pretty hard to convert, Keef. Personally, I prefer hydro simply because I can control every aspect of what they eat, breathe, the humidity they get, and the temperature they get it at.
Dirt is easier. You can take off for three or four days with no problem. If you had an auto watering setup, I imagine you could leave it for weeks. I wouldn't leave hydro for two days, but you probably could. I check 'em once a day until flower time, then it's the first thing I do in the morning and one of the last things I do at night.


----------



## umbra

are you guys familiar with under current dwc. heath robinson has this dialed in like nobody's business. He routinely gets 50 0z or more from a single indoor plant. I've seen him get 72 oz from a single plant.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- U da Man !-- just got thru looking up Williams Wonder !--  Looks like exactly what I'm looking for ! Thanks for the tip !


----------



## umbra

here is a small sample of pix from his grows. these are not my pix, plants, or grow; they are Heath's


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, not sure what you mean by undercurrent DWC. Is it like a R-DWC?

Those are some FINE looking buds!


----------



## Keef

Got any pics of Tranquil Elephantizer ?   Or 4 corners ?   My peeps in the O.F.C. -- Listen to this man !--  if U have any doubt --Look up Williams Wonder-- Tranquil Elephantizer -- there's more but these will make U a believer !


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Umbra, not sure what you mean by undercurrent DWC. Is it like a R-DWC?
> 
> Those are some FINE looking buds!



yes it is similar. I got the blackrose from Heath. It was one of his breedings.


----------



## Keef

Williams Wonder had me sold then I looked up Tranquil  Elephantizer -- I will have this variety !  There is no reason for me to breed anything !  I found what I was looking for !! Screw a Frosted Black !


----------



## umbra

Bodhi's tranquil elephantizer pix are hard to come by, but here is the stock photo from Attitude seeds


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Williams Wonder had me sold then I looked up Tranquil Elephantizer -- I will have this variety ! There is no reason for me to breed anything ! I found what I was looking for !! Screw a Frosted Black !



Yes my friend. Cannazon has the tranquil elephantizer if Attitude doesn't


----------



## umbra

From Rare Dankness' site


----------



## Keef

I'm sold !-- Umbra gave me 4 varieties when I ask about the most potent variety known to man !   I thought yeah anyone can look it up on the net !--  I knew I was wrong when I looked up Williams Wonder but when I looked up  Tranquil Elephantizer -- That be the variety for me although each and every one would have impressed me !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, looks like a great day to me from where i'm at. got my cup of coffee had breakfast. now to set back till quitting time.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. After living on the East Coast for 57 years, I find it hard to change the time built into my body. So its 5:30 here, but my body thinks its 8:30. Coffee is ready


----------



## yooper420

Well it`s the weedend is all I can say. Still upset over yesterday`s development. Only hope the whole garden did not get pollinated. So wake and bake and bake and bake and bake and bake some more. Drown my sorrow in my vaporizer.


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
Those pictures are awesome. Sure shows what a master can do. Will strive to get my plants to look half as nice and I will be a very happy camper. New goals to reach for.


----------



## giggy

umbra love the bud porn.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- Morning O.F.C. Dragging down in TEXAS--  Feeling like I was shot at and missed-- S*** at and hit !  Winter done hit the coast !--- got down to a frosty 69 degrees last light !


----------



## Keef

Umbra your tag always says feed the soil-- dirt ain't dirt -- What kind of "dirt" do U use ? Do U have your own dirt recipe ?  -- And for my sative brothers -- What is the most potent sative U know of ?---Laws change and Ole Keef might have to pop answer or 2--


----------



## Beemer

Now that is some nice buds. Thanks for sharing umbra. :tokie::48:


----------



## Keef

Beemer I'm impressed by the pics too !--   No doubt -- Tranquil Elephantizer is coming to the beach SOON !  --Ya'll I'm laid up today and if that wasn't enough , I'm doing my best to take care of RWS who has a bad stomach bug !  Shoot up here amongst us - one of us needs some relief !  Still having coffee and about to light up when she vomited all over everything !  Cleaning up vomit ain't no way to start the day !


----------



## MR1

Getting yourself some " slow motion love potion" Keef?


----------



## Keef

Just figured out about them green dots and why they disappear --  Kiss them dots goodbye !-- I had no idea it was a way of rating  someone's post !-- Ain't no way I'm gonna win a popularity contest cause if I got something to say ,I'll post it !  Life is too short to be a conformist -- U stand for nothing U are nothing ! U can take the dots now - I said what I got to say !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra your tag always says feed the soil-- dirt ain't dirt -- What kind of "dirt" do U use ? Do U have your own dirt recipe ? -- And for my sative brothers -- What is the most potent sative U know of ?---Laws change and Ole Keef might have to pop answer or 2--


Yes I mix my own dirt. I will do a post when I get ready to mix it. It changes some according to what's available locally. I normally reuse my soil, but with the move I will be starting out fresh.

 most potent sativa...wow

 501st OG...rare dankness
 Dr Xeus....snowhigh
 OJ's Haze...connoisseur genetics
 Neville's haze...mr nice


----------



## Hippie420

Well, after listening to Keef sing the praises of aero growing, I pulled the moths out of the wallet and ordered 50 easy clone spray heads and a timer I can mod for one minute on, five minutes off. I've heard incredible stories about how fast you can root clones this way, so I'm out to either prove it or disprove it. It'll have a remote reservoir, because I like 'em, but other than that, it'll be pretty much the same as every tutorial you've ever seen on building one.

Been hearing good things about adding chlorine in the mix, too. Won't hurt to try.


----------



## umbra

imo h2o2 is better


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> imo h2o2 is better


 
 That's a given for me. Veg or flower, they get their daily dose in the res. I buy it in gallon jugs at 35% strength and then cut it back with distilled water until it's around 6%.

 Some people swear by the stuff, some swear at it. I just go with what works for me. YMMV.

 I've never tried the chlorine trick before. Again, some like it and some don't. I won't be able to give an honest, non parroting opinion until I try it myself.


----------



## jaga

Good morning old farts 
did the clocks go back on your side of the water


----------



## Keef

Greetings Jaga my old friend !-- Did U see the pics of that " Tranquil Elephantizer ". I've been searching European genetics but one of our new friends steered me to this American variety !-- I should have beans in the ground by the end of the year. Keep U posted on the progress!-- Supposed to be one of the best indicas and after Umbra posted the pics - I'm sold ! I hope U and Parma are well,  best wishes !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. it's 5:30 CST -- Woke with the nightmares about 3-- Ya'll need to get up so we can get down !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Been up and searching Leafly. Coffee`s done, fill the vape bowl and wake and bake shall commence. Then back to seed searching.


----------



## giggy

morning keef and yooper, sorry i'm late this morning. i had to go to facebook and get on one of my buddies for posting crap like i hate my life, my life sux, i wish i could close my eyes and never open them again. i told him that if i was closer i would beat him till all he felt was life. told him he was the only one that could make the change and to get off his lazy and make the changes. sorry for the rant but i'm still a little pissed at him. we only get one and i can't see why anyone would want to waste it. wish i had a bowl, but we are on the lite side at the moment so i'll do coffee till my other half is up, then it will be bake time. peace


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts. Hope this Sunday finds you all happy and healthy.

Keef, we must be shift sleepers. You woke up about the time I got to sleep. Been tossing and turning a lot the last few days. Smeared Beemer's Botanical Balm on the back and got an honest four hours worth of sleep. Good stuff!

I did some seed shopping, too. I've spotted a strain called ""Light of Yah" that's supposed to be a real butt kicker. It's 25/75 percent indica/sativa, and up to 25% THC, if you believe the hype.

Still trying to figure out what to do for a winter grow. I've got enough Skunk, GG, and BL to last me for years, so I'm thinking about trying something new. Will it be the PPG, Jamaican Blue, or something else?

I might just head up to the local caregiver connection and see what the owner can come up with. He's offered free seeds from his reserve stock if I'd grow 'em out and share the goodies with him. I think all he's after is just a select clone to keep for a mother. What ever I do, I want to get the flower room going sometime in November.


----------



## umbra

Morn OFC...heading out to hydro store. Like a kid in a candy store...


----------



## Keef

Woke up from 2nd sleep so I might live after all !  Sounds like me and Giggy be in the same boat !  I held back a SOG so that I can expand which makes weed scares this month !-- It'll pay off but this month sucks !  Seems like  me  and the Hippie do a tag team when it comes to sleep ! Giggy - the story of your friend's post brings back bad memories -- My Baby brother took his own life about 2 years ago!  He was an alcoholic and couldn't make peace with the world !-- I have a lot of guilt there-- I blame myself for not doing more for him !  Brother used a shotgun to the head and my mother was the one who found him ! I can never forgive myself -- surely there was something I could have done to avoid what happened !


----------



## umbra

Keef, when someone decides to do that, there is little anyone can do. Mostly its about a long term solution to a short term problem. My ex is bi-polar with psychotic features and suicidal tendencies. She can never be happy, because she won't let her self. I have found that to be true with all the friends I've had that choose to end their lives.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - my ex was a demon from hell and her mission in life was to make my life miserable-- and she was good at it ! I made a terrible mistake in the relation -- I taught her to shot ! Fortunately for me she was a lousy shot !-- I was bobbing and weaving with a purpose !  Cuz - do U know how to start seed in aero ? Beach report today -- 80 degrees and not a cloud in the sky !


----------



## Hippie420

Sure don't, Cuz. Figured I'd pop 'em in rockwool or maybe vermiculate. I've done both with great success.


----------



## Keef

Hippie did those pics of my aero system help any ?  They make the plastic baskets and collars in several sizes -- with the 6 inch cups and collars U can put a mother in a 5 gallon bucket if U insist on growing large plants !  I prefer lots of smaller plants because the light is pretty much the same distance from  each !  U got LEDs over a 4 ft plant the lower part of the plants is too far away from it to get enough light !  Gman's Widow Twins seed came from a 1 ft. Tall plant !


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, pics showed everything. Never figured you for the "socks and sandals" type, though.

The light penetration thing is why I grow SCROG. Get some pretty big buds that way, and trained right, they're all the same height, too.


----------



## Keef

It is usually just the sandals !-- but socks with sandals are not a problem as long as U don't give a s*** !  I got a lot of that in me !


----------



## Keef

Hippie got me on a roll !-- pics of my boxes are somewhere in the first 5 pages or so -- if anyone else is interested -- something U won't see or read is that without a good seal, if a sprayer is positioned just right the box WILL leak around the lid !!--- a thin bead of caulk around the lid eliminates that problem!  The black and yellow boxes in the pic are the best because the lid is in a checkerboard pattern dividing the lit into 4" inch squares ! The pattern also reinforces the lid !


----------



## Keef

Jaga -- is it morning there yet !--  U might be missing a few days on occassion but U a long  time member of the O.F.C. and we worry when U go missing !  Had to use the old 420 triad spiderweb telegraph to sent word where we were -- Really glad U could join us -- for awhile I wasn't sure we could contact U but one person had your contact info and that's all it took !-- I'm still wondering if U kept seed to "Jaga's Bliss " sounded like a winner to me ! What are U growing anyway ?"


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Wake and Bake !--- Could someone maybe make a post so it don't look like I'm the only one posting !  Sitting out back listening to the waves this morning -- it's in the high 60s and the gulf sounds angry this morning !  I live less than a mile from the beach and it sounds like a busy highway today -- Maybe we go for a walk today looking for sand dollars 'tis the season !-- The winter Texans are settling in .--- U can easily tell them from the locals.  When it gets into the 60s or so the locals be all bundled up in coats and stuff while the snowbirds are running around in swim suits and loving it !--  Anyway -- it's time to get up so we can get down !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. won 2 tickets to a major haunted attraction off the local radio station this morning. i'll end up giving them to the daughter to get her out of the house for a bit of peace and quite. everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Woke up from 2nd sleep so I might live after all !  Sounds like me and Giggy be in the same boat !  I held back a SOG so that I can expand which makes weed scares this month !-- It'll pay off but this month sucks !  Seems like  me  and the Hippie do a tag team when it comes to sleep ! Giggy - the story of your friend's post brings back bad memories -- My Baby brother took his own life about 2 years ago!  He was an alcoholic and couldn't make peace with the world !-- I have a lot of guilt there-- I blame myself for not doing more for him !  Brother used a shotgun to the head and my mother was the one who found him ! I can never forgive myself -- surely there was something I could have done to avoid what happened !



keef when folks decide they are going to end their life, there is nothing any of us can do. it got to the point that we unfriend each other last night. i hope the best for him but i really believe he just wants to whine. he has family all around him and has done this crap for a couple of years now. i got on facebook yesterday morning and that was one of the first post and i snapped.


----------



## yooper420

keef,
giggy,
OFC,
Good morning one and all. Ain`t late to wake and bake, was late to bed (4am) up at 7:45, wake and bake at 8:11. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Giggy - I go thru lots of emotions about my baby brothers suicide!-- He saws the reason I got to see the greybar hotel from the inside !--  He showed up Drunk with our nephew one evening -- they had been Fri.k on their way from Texas to Louisiana -- He wanted to check up on a friend after we visited awhile-- I couldn't let him drive drunk as he was !--  When I picked him up an hour or so later we pulled over by the Po-Po -- Brother had just scored him some crack , which I have never used and didn't know he did !-- We were handcuffed and searched but brother had already threw it on the floor of the car !-- When they found it they ask me - what is this ?-- I didn't know what it was !-- So he slammed my face into the hood so I could get another look !-- I still didn't know what it was-- my first and only look at crack---So he slammed my face into the hood again ! Someone began to believe maybe I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time !!  Got a busted lip and a black eye from being slammed into the car hood .   No apology and a seven dollar bail in cash only!-- I only had credit cards ! My wife and teenage daughter came and bailed me out !--- All charges were dropped-- Anyway I was very angry at him and we were estranged when he did the deed !-- Still mad about the pain he caused the family ! --


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, boys and girls! Think I might get off my lazy butt and head to the local big box store and buy some more parts for my skinflint aero cloner. Got goodies coming in the mail (I love ebay!). It's weird; I can get stuff from the leftist coast quicker than I can the east side of the country, and I'm a lot closer to the east coast than the PRK. Weird.

 Took six pickup loads of leaves from my mother's front yard yesterday, all hand raked. Sure was glad the kid decided to help her dear old daddy. Figured I'd be hurtin' for certain this morning, but awoke to a normal pain level of 4. Usually that kind of exertion will lay me up for a day or two, but Buddha smiled on my efforts. Made momma smile, too.

Today is beer day. I know it's evil, but as long as they make it, I'll keep drinking it. When they quit making it, I'll pull an Umbra and brew my own!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Hey Hippie, there are some beers that I am going to have to brew, or I'll never drink them again because I can't buy them here in Cali. Heck, I have drive 200 miles to get Pliney the Elder. Season for the Mad Elf getting very close.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, you could have made some money off the county up here. A ten year younger friend of mine got pulled over by the county cops for doing 40 in a 35. The cop drags him out of the car, tells him to put his hands on the hood while he searches Matt's car. Matt asks him just who the hell gave permission for the search? Mr. Barney Badass cop walks over and punches him in the kidney. Matt turns around, drops the cop like a wet sack of crap and commences to shine his boots on the cops head. He's having so much fun, he forgets about the cops partner.

He wakes up the next morning handcuffed to a bed in the hospital, charged with felonious assault on a police officer. His lawyer subpoenas the dash cam tapes. The cops claim they "lost 'em". After a month, they magically appeared, showing the cop was completely out of order.

Six stitches in his head and 24 hours in jail netted him a cool 10K. He never would tell me what happened to the cop after he found him drunk at a bar a few months later.


----------



## Keef

On my way to take RWS for a walk on the beach this morning and hunt for sand dollars !  May just twist one up to burn on the dunes !-- Good day to all !


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Hey Hippie, there are some beers that I am going to have to brew, or I'll never drink them again because I can't buy them here in Cali. Heck, I have drive 200 miles to get Pliney the Elder. Season for the Mad Elf getting very close.


I'm not a coinsure, but I do like my beer, only if it's a Pilsner, the colder the better, draught preferably.

 The father of my childhood friend used to make beer. He'd put his concoction in a large crock covered with an old towel and let it ferment.

 I was over there one night with him and his two sons, playing peanut poker. We heard a BOOM, followed by a succession of BOOMS, coming out of the basement. Upon investigation, it turned out he'd capped a "green" batch that actually built up enough pressure to blow up one bottle which triggered the destruction of the rest of the case.
 The beer was mopped up and the glass disposed of. Took weeks to get the smell out of the basement. It was the last batch I can ever remember him making.


----------



## Keef

Hippie if what happened to me would have happened anywhere -- I would be financially secure -- Not in Louisiana !-- Sucks but there was nothing I could do !   Life goes on !-- Umbra -- never liked the taste of beer !-- But I can take 100 gallons of water-- 100 pounds of sugar and a pound of brewers yeast -- ferment that mash for a week and distill some White Mule that will kick your a** !


----------



## Hippie420

No corn?


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning ,, all my fello tokers:joint:


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. You say it's wake and bake time. figured you old farts would like this. 

View attachment 14 - 1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Beemer where did U get that pic ?  I took that pic of RWS wasn't no one else supposed to see it !


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> Jaga -- is it morning there yet !--  U might be missing a few days on occassion but U a long  time member of the O.F.C. and we worry when U go missing !  Had to use the old 420 triad spiderweb telegraph to sent word where we were -- Really glad U could join us -- for awhile I wasn't sure we could contact U but one person had your contact info and that's all it took !-- I'm still wondering if U kept seed to "Jaga's Bliss " sounded like a winner to me ! What are U growing anyway ?"



High Keef I am always reading the posts you guys are making I also so so wish we was nearer ,, I share so many similarity's with a lot of you ,, I hate to say I didnt have the penitence or the room for the PG,, she is a strange plant to grow BUT I do think she has some thing to offer certainly medical a proper sleeper not like the up hit of the norm Sativa.
And that dam Hour I now start waking up at 3:30am it feels like me bed chucks me out:rofl: an today of all days Paddy had to go for a scan ,,,an honestly I reckon the NHS here is like your VA stuff RUBISH thank god for Ganja & god bless you Keef Hippie Yooper Bozo Beemer Umbra Giggy if I missed any names its cause of my memory O an the GMAN Love all you Guys 
By the way I got a Flash Babylon from Samsara an 2 WWidows


----------



## Beemer

Keef said:


> Beemer where did U get that pic ?  I took that pic of RWS wasn't no one else supposed to see it !



Just looking over your shoulder. :ciao::vap_smiley:


----------



## jaga

Beemer said:


> Good morning weed everyone. You say it's wake and bake time. figured you old farts would like this.



:chillpill:wow wake an bake stylieee


----------



## Beemer

Good morning jaga. quit staring. :rofl::tokie::smoke1:


----------



## Hippie420

A lass like that would make it pretty hard...........to get out of bed, that is!


----------



## Keef

Beemer I gotta quit getting so high I forget stuff !  U didn't see what happened next did U ?


----------



## yooper420

Bunch of dirty old pot smokers anyway.


----------



## Beemer

Keef I closed my eyes. Wasn't for my eyes. :vap_smiley: But it was kind of funny see you hang from the fan.


----------



## bozzo420

hi all its doctor visit time. got to keep script valid for another year. I'll be home and back Friday.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> hi all its doctor visit time. got to keep script valid for another year. I'll be home and back Friday.



Bozzo,
 It`s good for 2 years now a days. Sure is nicer.


----------



## Keef

A script for what ?  Last for a year --or two ? What does all this mean ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hippie if what happened to me would have happened anywhere -- I would be financially secure -- Not in Louisiana !-- Sucks but there was nothing I could do ! Life goes on !-- Umbra -- never liked the taste of beer !-- But I can take 100 gallons of water-- 100 pounds of sugar and a pound of brewers yeast -- ferment that mash for a week and distill some White Mule that will kick your a** !


You'd like my buddy Ozzie. He's a member here, but has his own site. He did 5 years for shine. Heck of a grower.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Bunch of dirty old pot smokers anyway.



Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Keef

Oh ! A script for smoking weed !--- Or a list to pick up all the pot farmers should the need arise !  I don't know about being on some govt. list --- remember over at that other place ? Mick vanished when Canada decided to change the rules !  I wish U all well and applaud your effort to be legal !-- Just not sure if that's right for Ole Keef !-- Been an Outlaw way to long to change now !-- Like I said before -- The war ain't over until it is legal as lettuce !


----------



## Hippie420

If the visit from HEMP would have been six years ago, I'd be doing time at the Graybar College, the wife would have lost the house and everything in it due to confiscation, and my life would be a shambles. As it was, I got an apology and a handshake and the police went about their merry way, and I kept my crop.

I don't mind some lists.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders,
That little card that says I can, kept me outta big trouble when UPSET crashed my garden party. Lost my garden, but not my freedom. Lesson learned, popped more seeds to grow again. Peace.

PS,
Wake and bake time ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning hippie, yooper and the rest of the ofc. iyooper i hope i'm not reading that the boys in blue showed at your place. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Not to worry, that visit was over 3 years ago. Lesson learned, completely stealth now.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I have been illegal so long, that moving to a legal state hasn't changed much about the way I grow. However for the longest time, I would stand on the toilet and blow the smoke into the exhaust vent. Now, I do smoke in my living room and sit on the couch with the door wide open. I truly enjoy sitting around the pool, chillin, smoking a fatty. But I expect when it comes to the grow...total stealth. Not just LEO, the rippers. Been thinking about how do to an outdoor and not attract any attention. I might do some auto's.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, I know what HEMP is, Help Eradicate Marijuana Planting, which is a MSP group with a 200K grant from the Feds.

What is UPSET?


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, I know what HEMP is, Help Eradicate Marijuana Planting, which is a MSP group with a 200K grant from the Feds.
> 
> What is UPSET?



It has to be the way you feel when they show up. DUH :vap_smiley:


----------



## lovbnstoned

Beemer,, on that n bake,,, i'd do the wake,, but contune in well U know whatnmi mean,, no leave the Bed with something like that in bed..  hahahahahaahahahahahhaahahahha


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, I know what HEMP is, Help Eradicate Marijuana Planting, which is a MSP group with a 200K grant from the Feds.
> 
> What is UPSET?



Upper Peninsula Substance Eradication Team, another MSP group. Think that`s the right name.


----------



## yooper420

lovbnstoned said:


> Beemer,, on that n bake,,, i'd do the wake,, but contune in well U know whatnmi mean,, no leave the Bed with something like that in bed.. hahahahahaahahahahahhaahahahha



lov,
 Refer to post #1525.


----------



## Beemer

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Had a hell of a scare yesterday. First thing in the morning, the kid comes stumbling out of her room almost in tears, claiming her back and neck ache, along with a splitting headache. First thing that comes to mind is either a kidney infection or meningitis. Packed her off to the doctor that had the same idea. He tested for the kidney infection, which proved negative, and sent her straight to the hospital.

Six hours and CT scans, various blood tests, and a spinal tap showed no signs of meningitis (thank Buddha). The doctors claimed it was some kind of viral infection causing the back pain and tension causing the stiff neck/headache. A couple of scripts from the pharmacy and the world is lovely again.

Glad the little snot's got another year on my insurance. I'd wager the hospital bill will be 30K or better. Just tippy toed into her room. She's still breathing. Dad's happy.


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Been cruising around this morning, drinking my coffee and....something`s missing. Oh, now I remember, it`s gotta be "wake and bake". Let`s get the morning going the right way. Go for it.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Happy your daughter is ok. They can really scare ya, cause ya feel helpless and you`re doing all you can. Peace bro.


----------



## giggy

morning hippie, yooper and the rest of the ofc. we got rain today and highs in the 60's for this weekend. i put afew bag seeds on to germ last night, if the wife knew how many she would flip. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## jaga

**** Hippie 
so glad she is al right 30k phew not a great way to start the day


----------



## Beemer

Scary is right Hippie. Family feelings run so deep that it's hard to explain the scariness. Sure glad that she is doing better. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks for the good thoughts, folks. Tried to hog tie the little bugger and make her stay in bed today and heal up, but a 24 year old girl (woman) is hard to wrangle, especially when the batteries are dead in my cattle prod. She was up and out this morning, heading off to work like a little drone bee.

I'd like to think I was smart enough at her age that when I got knocked down, I stayed down long enough to heal, but I know better. My motto was I can stay home and feel miserable, or I can go to work and make money and feel miserable. Apparently, the nut doesn't fall far from the tree. It didn't help when the doc told her it wasn't contagious, which was weird to me. I thought all viruses were contagious. Then again, I'm not a doctor, either.

Gotta chase down one more part for my clone-o-matic. Pics to follow when she's done.


----------



## umbra

Hippie, when I came to Cali the first time, it was 1976. The anti bicentennial tour. Couple of friends and I rode motorcycles as far away from Philly as we could. So we rode to Alaska. On the way back we stop at Haight and Asbury streets and found the building where the published the Furious Freak Bros comics. Phineas, Free Wheelin' Franklin and of course Fat Freddy. Oh and Fat Freddy's cat...Omnibus. I consider it a once in a life time experience. Just thinking about your avatar.


----------



## Hippie420

You didn't want to leave your hat laying around when Fat Freddie's cat was around!

I've still got a couple of issues stashed somewhere. I think every stoner had a few.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Sorry !-- Doing Keef stuff - gotta go !- I'm good !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. looking forward to saturday morning supposed to be 33º did have a lite snow in the forecast but they took it out. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

OFC of Curmudgeonland,
Good morning one and all. We got snow (new cuss word) in the forecast for Halloween. Must be wake and bake time, join me anyway.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning gents. Yoop, you didn't have to mention the "S" word, did ya?

Sounds like a Halloween like I had when I was a kid. You'd spend weeks getting a costume together, only to cover it up with a giant coat.

Used to be a little old lady at the end of the block that still had a small farm from which she sold eggs. She'd invite us into the heated chicken coup, hand us each an apple from her orchard, and a hot cup of home pressed cider with a cinnamon stick in it. It not only tasted good, it gave your fingers a chance to thaw out.

The women of the neighborhood would start baking three or four days before. If you got store bought candy, it was because it was the rare family that both the wife and husband worked outside the home. Cookies, brownies, caramel pop corn balls with peanuts, rice crispy treats, etc.

After I was grown and married, I confessed to one of the ladies that made the pop corn balls that I had always hit her place twice, sometimes three times, via a mask change. To my chagrin, she told me she knew it all along. She told me how she made them, and it's been a favorite holiday treat around the ranch ever since.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
All good Halloween memories, sounds familiar. Remember one house always had a bushel of apples, get there early or loose out. I always lost out. On another note, still waiting on a reply.


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all,, hope that everyone is having a high ole time


----------



## umbra

Halloween as a child, I remember filling a pillow case on my way home from school, then emptying it and heading out again. I remember having candy until Easter. As an adult things are quite different, though. In Cali, I have no idea what it will be like. Back on the East Coast, there was a curfew of 7 pm. So no door bells ringing after that time.


----------



## Hippie420

My daughter took a drive through the old neighborhood last Haloween. She said that out of the 130 houses in the subdivision, only eleven were handing out candy.

I can remember when I was just married, it was nothing to get over 400 kids in one night. Where I live now, there's six houses on the whole road. Nobody trick-or-treats. I've been trying to talk the wife into doing a reverse trick or treat with me. We'll dress up, take a pillow case full of candy, and go house to house handing it out. Should be good for a grin!


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> My daughter took a drive through the old neighborhood last Haloween. She said that out of the 130 houses in the subdivision, only eleven were handing out candy.
> 
> I can remember when I was just married, it was nothing to get over 400 kids in one night. Where I live now, there's six houses on the whole road. Nobody trick-or-treats. I've been trying to talk the wife into doing a reverse trick or treat with me. We'll dress up, take a pillow case full of candy, and go house to house handing it out. Should be good for a grin!



We don't get any kids up our street. no sidewalks, no street lights and in the country. Kids don't like the sparse housing. Can't get there bags full. Hippie that sounds like a very cool idea. would love to see the reaction of people when you offer candy. Happy Days guys.


----------



## yooper420

Lived here 10 years, in the country, we used to get a carful of kids, same family, every year and that was it. Probably too old now, so we wait and see, with candy in hand.


----------



## umbra

My son has eaten 3/4 of the candy for Halloween already...lol


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> My son has eaten 3/4 of the candy for Halloween already...lol



Mom always kept it hidden.......


----------



## thegloman

*Howdy All!

Well, this one handed old retired outlaw has gone & done it again!

We been getting some pretty heavy frost at night, so I built a shelter for the twins.  Still working on the one for PGG.  Should finish it tomorrow.  tonight they gotta just deal with sheets & blankets covered in plastic.

I put an alcohol lamp in a coffee can & place it between the twins on the inside of the shelter to keep the temp from freezing the plants.*
Smudge pot style without the soot.

I swear, I'm gonna get these twins to finish if it's the last thing I do!  

View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 219349


View attachment 219350


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg




View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 015.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg




*These are shots of the PGG.  If I can get her shelter finished tomorrow I think I'll get her finished too*

View attachment 017.jpg


View attachment 018.jpg


View attachment 019.jpg


haven't really had much time for the internet lately with my hep c treatment & trying to get stuff done before it freezes hard.
I hope you all are doing well.
I'll check back in soo.

Oh, by the way,  Thanks Bill for the ratio's on the coconut oil & weed for caps.
I used some less potent weed to try it out & I wasn't too impressed with the strength so I just eat more of them
6 caps with the hep meds, a doob & I feel pretty good.  Gotta keep bumping it now & then though, just for good measure.   
Why use when you can abuse!    (just kidding)  Maybe.  

Peace Out Y'all  !


----------



## thegloman

Just goin over the Halloween posts back a page.
That's so cool.  I been without kids around me so long now I'd let those memories slip.
I was a kid in Chicago during the early 60's & I lived in one of the many ethnic neighborhoods.  We lived in the Hungarian neighborhood where every Mother or Grand Mother shared the raising of the kids.  We were welcome in every home in the hood & we got all the home made stuff too.  Boy it was good.  We always hit out favorites at least 2 times & the moms just acted like it was the only time we were there.  
THOSE were the "Good Ol Days!
Thanks for the memories folks!


----------



## yooper420

gloman,
Great looking girls ya got there, hope you get to finish `em. Very ingenuous on the coverups. Halloween was always my favorite "holiday", many good memories.


----------



## bozzo420

just got home from doctors visit. wish I had gone earlier. if you have not heard. all controlled pain meds can only get 30 days at a time and must revisit doctor every 30 days . So I said give me the non narcotic one the wife gets. He tells me that that one is controlled now.  started October 6th. wish I had known .  Good thing I have my pot. I only take one pill every night . So a 30 day supply lasts 90. But the wife takes hers. Maybe she will try some RSO canna caps.  

But it is great to be at home.


----------



## bozzo420

snowing yet yoop.? I heard 6 to 8 inches .


----------



## thegloman

yooper420 said:


> gloman,
> Great looking girls ya got there, hope you get to finish `em. Very ingenuous on the coverups. Halloween was always my favorite "holiday", many good memories.



Thanks yoop! yeah, the PVC is cheep, easy & fairly strong. I do use anchoring ropes on either side to keep them from taking off like a kite. Each corner sits over a pc. of 3/8" rebar too.

Anybody got an opinion on if the light from the Bunsen burner might stop the flowering process once it's this far along?

Keef, I know there is a size diff. cuz of indoor & outdoor, but do your widow buds look about the same, or are yours whiter?
I been trying to find pics of the widows, but they're so many of them that look so different, I was just wondering if I was in the ball park of yours.

Peace


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed Gman. Looking pretty darned good there. I think I will get the PGG I have in the greenhouse finished. It's looking like yours. The greenhouse you made looks very nicely done. That should work. Happy Days 

View attachment cannabis-funny-weed-pictures-hemp-humor-marijuana-weed-Favim.com-431296-1-1.jpeg


----------



## thegloman

Beemer said:


> Good evening weed Gman. Looking pretty darned good there. I think I will get the PGG I have in the greenhouse finished. It's looking like yours. The greenhouse you made looks very nicely done. That should work. Happy Days



Thanks Bill!  What do YOU think about the idea of trimming off the small lower branches?  Do you think since the buds on them would be very small anyway, it might be better to let their share of nutes go to the upper buds?
 I think I can go several more weeks with the shelters & maybe a coleman propane stove burning low during the coldest hours.


----------



## Hippie420

Fine looking job, Glo. I can't wait to get an octane report on the strain. It might be what I do for a winter grow if it's a head spinner.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> snowing yet yoop.? I heard 6 to 8 inches .



bozzo,
 No snow yet. 6 to 8 ? I heard 2 to 4, either way, it`s still too warm to stick around, will just melt away.


----------



## thegloman

Hippie420 said:


> Fine looking job, Glo. I can't wait to get an octane report on the strain. It might be what I do for a winter grow if it's a head spinner.



 Thanks Hippie,
 I did do an early sample of a couple buds from the twins, & although it was fast dried & not done yet, I was impressed.  Enough so that even though my bulk of my crops is already in, I want to try everything to get them finished.  Won't be much volume, probably less than a pound, but it sure tastes good already.
 I'm going to start some auto's indoors this winter in pots & move them out to the shelters soon as it thaws, then start a 2nd. crop of auto's in the shelters later in the spring.   I feel a greenhouse in my future built on a skid that can be pulled with the tractor for relocating & avoiding property taxes.  We have a creek that runs year round on the edge of the property.  I was thinking about installing a couple Ram Pumps to bring water up to the greenhouse.

 Y'all have a great GREEN DAY!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hope all is well !-- I had a Brain Fog flare up and don't remember anything from this week !-- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !  Hope all have been well !


----------



## giggy

morning gloman, keef and the rest of the ofc. hope everybody is doing well. yall have a great day.t


----------



## giggy

gloman thems pretty.


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonland, home of the OFC, what a place to be. Good morning, good morning. Gotta be that time in the morning. Wake and bake ya`ll. Busy day ahead, now that it`s off to a good start. Later.


----------



## Keef

Gman !- Looking good Cuz !-  I thought I was a PVC Honcho but I tip my hat to U !-- Wonder how big the Widow Twins would be if U could have had them in the ground in early spring !-- Been doing a little something, something in the grow room to get ready to bring " Tranquil Elephantizer" into the fold !  Since I only use regular seed ,U know I'll have a male !  U also know I'll have to put him on my Widow !-- Maybe next year there will be some pics of that cross !    An indica phenotype Widow (60% sativa/40% indica)  mother with a most potent T.E. pure indica father !--  I don't think it's gonna even need a name !-- U ain't gonna be able to remember it after a few tokes anyway ! Storming at the beach today !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning. If I put black plastic on your tube frame, it would make a good   blackout shed for my forced flower ones next year.      just flip it over them every night.


----------



## umbra

Morn OFC. Its Friday and Halloween. All the candy I bought was finished last night after I went to bed, lol. Lots to do today. Enjoy the day.


----------



## jaga

_Hey glo brother 
You really got it going on there mate very impressed with yer dedication Blessings from me an Paddy  _


----------



## Keef

Good Morning Umbra !-- Thanks for pointing me in the right direction !-- I want all four of those varieties U recommended but it would be too much to handle at one time !--  It was a hard decision but I'm bringing in that " Tranquil Elephantizer " first then add another a month or two later !- "William's Wonder "  probably !   Gonna get complicated come spring !  O.F.C. !-- if Umbra gives U some advice --Listen to the Brother !


----------



## yooper420

Halloween and snow is falling. Brings back memories of "trick or treating" while the snow was falling. Looking back, it was all good.


----------



## thegloman

jaga said:


> _Hey glo brother
> You really got it going on there mate very impressed with yer dedication Blessings from me an Paddy  _



Well Hello, there brother!   Good to see ya!
 Boy oh boy are them PGG some strange plants.  They are bigger than any other I've grown.
 The buds are still very small, but I'll have the 2nd. enclosure up & running tonight.
 I've gotten some old Tiki Torches out of the shed today to use as smudge pots with 91* rubbing alcohol in them to keep frost away.
 If it gets too cold I'll put my propane coleman camp stove in there & fire it up.

 I hope you & Padma are doing well.   Is Paddy still getting good relief from the canna caps?
 I've started my Hep C treatments & this new stuff is REALLY good.  I was expecting to be real sick, but not bad at all really.  Fatigue is the worst of it.  Only 8 more weeks & I'll be cured!  
 Hehe, then I can get back out there & sample the new stock!  hehehe!

 Glad to hear from you bro.  Give Padma my best!  

 Peace!


----------



## yooper420

gloman and jaga,
Good to see you stopping by guys. The OFC is alive and well, getting bigger and better.


----------



## yooper420

gloman,
So good to hear that the new Hep C treatments work in such a short time. I have a personal interest as I have tested positive for Hep C for 20+ years. Liver biopsy 14 years ago showed no detectable virus. I live on.


----------



## Hippie420

Set a goal to finish up the scissor hash by the end of this week. I've fallen WAY short of my goals.


----------



## bozzo420

Big flakes falling and its sticking 

View attachment DSC03063.JPG


----------



## Beemer

thegloman said:


> Thanks Bill!  What do YOU think about the idea of trimming off the small lower branches?  Do you think since the buds on them would be very small anyway, it might be better to let their share of nutes go to the upper buds?
> I think I can go several more weeks with the shelters & maybe a coleman propane stove burning low during the coldest hours.




Good morning weed Gman.... I wouldn't hesitate to cut the lower branches off. This time of year they will never finish to the point of being any good. I pull them and dry for the hash pile. I have the cola's from the big girls that were outside. they are almost dry so we will see if it was worth cutting and drying. Not really any bud but some very dense leaves with pistils. Need to go and buy some papers. I haven't had any rolling paper for years. Always use a pipe but this looks like rolling material. It's Freetheweed day so everyone lets get stoned. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

Pictures, as promised. Pardon the clutter; I'm still rearranging after the harvest. Tried it out with a little 200 GPH pump just for kicks. Way too small. 

View attachment DSCN0023.jpg


View attachment DSCN0024.JPG


View attachment DSCN0025.JPG


View attachment DSCN0026.JPG


View attachment DSCN0028.JPG


----------



## thegloman

yooper420 said:


> gloman,
> So good to hear that the new Hep C treatments work in such a short time. I have a personal interest as I have tested positive for Hep C for 20+ years. Liver biopsy 14 years ago showed no detectable virus. I live on.



Yoop!  If you can, go ahead & give the treatment with sovaldi a try.
 They claim 90% cure rate in 12 weeks.
 It's VERY expensive though.  12 weeks cost 84,000 bucks.  My ins. wouldn't cover it so I applied for Patient assistance from the drug co. & got approved.


----------



## Keef

Go Hippie !! - U nailed it !-- that's a lot of sprayers though and the more sprayers the bigger pump U need ! - I use a deeper box so it splashes all around better !  A seperate reservoir too !  I feel like I'm driving a model "T" and U got a Porsche !-- May it serve U well for a long time !--


----------



## Keef

Hippie have U ordered the plastic baskets yet ? If U haven't -- get the wide lip cups !-- the thinner lip is 1/16 and the wide lip is 1/8 inch !  both work but you'll like the 1/8 better !  I run my pump on for 15 minutes and off for 30 minutes -- Keep us posted on what U do !-- U got a bubbler in that res. ?  I use clones about 4 inches with 2 inches in the cup and the rest on top !-- U could run a set of clones up to about 8 inches and send the whole SOG to bloom!   That' s what Keef do !-- 4 boxes in bloom with a Widow that finishes in 60 days means I can move a box top to bloom every two weeks ! Factory pharming !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, what size pump do you use on yours?


----------



## yooper420

thegloman said:


> Yoop! If you can, go ahead & give the treatment with sovaldi a try.
> They claim 90% cure rate in 12 weeks.
> It's VERY expensive though. 12 weeks cost 84,000 bucks. My ins. wouldn't cover it so I applied for Patient assistance from the drug co. & got approved.




 gloman,
 Thanks for the info, very good to know. Since the biopsy, liver function has been the same. Dr. said it was a false positive. Get blood tests several times a year. Don`t know if my insurance  would cover it, hope I don`t have to find out. Peace bro.


----------



## yooper420

Took a couple of pictures a day or two ago. Girls are 11 weeks and 5 days old. Been on flowering, 12/12, for 5 weeks and 2 days. Tallest is 55 inches, none of them have grown in height for 5-6 days. Now the buds are fattening up. Let`s take a look. 

Ghost Train Haze by Rare Dankness 

View attachment IMG_0473.jpg


View attachment IMG_0474.jpg


View attachment IMG_0475.jpg


View attachment IMG_0477.jpg


View attachment IMG_0478.jpg


View attachment IMG_0479.jpg


View attachment IMG_0476.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippie I use the " ECO 396 from ECOPLUS"  because it has a filter to keep my sprayers from clogging up !  My sprayers are about 4" apart  so I have round a dozen sprayers per box about 6" below the lid!  They'll spray up about 18 high ( I know because I turned it on with the lid off !- made a mess ) !  Water splashes everywhere in the box !   Lid has to fit tight or it WILL Leak !-- put a little bead of caulk around top of the lid then after it skims over put the lid on to even out the fit !-- remove it and let it cure before using !


----------



## Keef

Halloween Bud Porn !-- Life is good !-- I quess if I could change one thing about my grow room it would be to have left a spot for mothers !  Keeping the lines going cloning from clones leaves me always clone short !-- Dropping the two lines hurt my clone supply but I'm making up for it and learning as I go ! Gonna break out my little store bought aerocloner to keep some little mothers and solve the problem ! Getting excited about this  " Tranquil Elephantizer"!-- I'll have a Widow girl daring a little boy to show himself ! I'll be wanting a pure bred T.E. lady most though ! Can't lose !


----------



## umbra

Halloween bud porn, very nice job


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
Thanks for the good words, much appreciated. Not the best job on the buds, needed to get my other camera out. It takes better close ups, my fault.


----------



## Beemer

Looking really good yooper. Love bud porn especially gorgeous ones. :headbang2::icon_smile::48:


----------



## lovbnstoned

Hippy420,, awesome lookin setup
  Happy halloweed to all  :yay:


----------



## yooper420

beemer,
Glad ya liked `em, thanks for stopping. 

hippie,
Don`t know what I`m looking at, but it sure looks purdy bro.


----------



## Beemer

Dam Hippie are you going to start a cloning business?? I know a couple of guys that do just that. At the farmers markets they sell them all the time plus the dispensaries. Good money in it. Very nice job on the build.


----------



## Keef

I'm not adding up cloning spots !- By my math -- Hippie could get 2 maybe 3 plants in that box ! -- The weather is cooling off and Croptober is over so the Po-Po won't be looking for outdoor plants !--This B the start of Keef's winter breeding season!  There's a very good chance I won't get a killing frost all winter which means I can use outdoors as my male grow !--  When I'm growing from seed and do the sexing , I can just move any male outside and let him bloom his a** off !-- I bring my girls out to him !  Got until the end of April to be able to bloom males outside !


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, guys!

Beemer, believe it or not, clones are the only thing I've ever made money off of in my growing. I sell 'em to the local caregiver connection. I wholesale them out for five bucks a piece for well rooted clones, and ten bucks each for ones you can throw into flower.

Clones are weird. I have a bubble cloner, and some clones root really fast, while others are happy to set there for a month and not pop one root. They don't die, they just don't root. Some strains I have better luck in tiny solo cups with vermiculate.

I think some clones are just lazy. If they've got all they need, why root? I'm thinking the aero cloner might just do the trick a little faster. Gives 'em just enough to make 'em want more.

Time will tell if my newest endeavor will be worth the trouble or not. For now, I've still got clones in the bubbler and in cups and flats. Gotta get a higher output pump and get the lid sealed from leaks.

The guerilla boys cleaned me out this year. Everyone wanted clones early, so I ran a couple of batches. I had a feeling they were putting them out too quick for the weather, so I started a couple more batches. They'd just gotten big enough to sell when the boys came back complaining that the frosts had taken it's toll. A win-win for me, and I didn't even have the heart to say, "I told you so."

Now that the outside harvests are over, they'll be screaming for more for the winter grow. I'll be ready for 'em!


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed everyone. Hippie I will agree with on rooting of clones. Some seem to be perfectly happy just sitting there and others root the next day. 

I went out and took a few pictures of the PGG in the greenhouse today and it's really starting to smell nice in there. I don't think I will be growing any more until next year at least so I'm growing some Holy Basil and cucumbers in the tent using hydro. A guy gave me the tubes a year or so ago so I figured I would get her going. First the lady. 

View attachment 1031141130.jpg


View attachment 1031141131.jpg


View attachment 1031141131a.jpg


View attachment 1031141212b.jpg


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self Hippie !-- I'm gonna be making my living from weed one day real soon ! I'm attracted to the idea of selling clones but at the same time -- Selling clones of my best work doesn't sit well with me !  We got 4 bills about weed scheduled for the next Texas congressional session !-- I figure the Wild, Wild West bout to bust wide open down here !--


----------



## Keef

Beemer too ? U guys make me proud to be a member of the O.F.C.  !!  Got to be something we can do with that big a** PPG !  Things get massive don't they how's she smoke ?


----------



## jaga

thegloman said:


> Well Hello, there brother!   Good to see ya!
> Boy oh boy are them PGG some strange plants.  They are bigger than any other I've grown.
> The buds are still very small, but I'll have the 2nd. enclosure up & running tonight.
> I've gotten some old Tiki Torches out of the shed today to use as smudge pots with 91* rubbing alcohol in them to keep frost away.
> If it gets too cold I'll put my propane coleman camp stove in there & fire it up.
> 
> I hope you & Padma are doing well.   Is Paddy still getting good relief from the canna caps?
> I've started my Hep C treatments & this new stuff is REALLY good.  I was expecting to be real sick, but not bad at all really.  Fatigue is the worst of it.  Only 8 more weeks & I'll be cured!
> Hehe, then I can get back out there & sample the new stock!  hehehe!
> 
> Glad to hear from you bro.  Give Padma my best!
> 
> Peace!


Much better after seeing this post 
Hey I would like to go back to India and go with one of the tribal cheifs an say *** ya growing a cash crop that takes so darn long an all :farm::rofl::rofl:
I will tell you though I thought it was Indica because of the relaxing an sleepy hit she has a touch of Sativa Para going on but hrdly anything like what they normally do as far as a good pain killer she ticks the boxes an a few more,, I hope you get there she dont seem to have so many trichs and as a plant for growing a nightmare for me she was,, I still dont no if I chopped her early But after 7 months I couldnt let her mess the others up,, good luck:lama:


----------



## giggy

morning jaga and the rest of the ofc. happy saturday. my sour diesel is doing better, but looked like the leaves were bleaching so i raised the lights, i had them at about 2' now they are atleast 3'. i am using white leds and thinking about firing up the 400 watt mh to push these through. i dropped 12 germed bag seed in soil yesterday and have more for today. i think i will wait a week after they all break the surface then flip to 12/12. anyway hope to be on later, in the mean time yall have a great day.


----------



## jaga

Beemer said:


> Good evening weed everyone. Hippie I will agree with on rooting of clones. Some seem to be perfectly happy just sitting there and others root the next day.
> 
> I went out and took a few pictures of the PGG in the greenhouse today and it's really starting to smell nice in there. I don't think I will be growing any more until next year at least so I'm growing some Holy Basil and cucumbers in the tent using hydro. A guy gave me the tubes a year or so ago so I figured I would get her going. First the lady.



Shucks an this one Beemerbill


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Morning one and all. Let`s make it a good morning by starting off with our traditional "wake and bake" session. Got coffee, got vape, let`s wake and bake. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

good looking girls yooper. and that is a nice set up hippie. Everyone growing except me now.  Beemer your greenhouse is sure making a nice show for you. She is really coming on for you.. Good morning to all you old farts. Tipping my coffee to all of you.


----------



## Hippie420

What's this white crap all over my yard?


----------



## Hippie420

Boozo, Yoop, you guys could have kept this stuff up there! There's things I'd rather you didn't share with me.
Wife and kid are heading for Murder City. Got a HF 620 GPH pump on my wish list. That outta mist things up pretty good. 

View attachment DSCN0029.JPG


----------



## lovbnstoned

very nice Beemer,,, n a Happy High Morning to all from down south,,, of course it's in the 50's this morning,, love this cool weather


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> The pot pen is six foot tall, six foot wide (barely wide enough), and twenty feet long. With the plastic, you can see there's something growing in there, but you can't tell what. .I use the welded wire fencing that's two inch by four inch galvanized metal. Yes, you could reach a finger through and snag a bud, but that wasn't addressed in the law, just the fact it has to be fenced on five sides and have a locked gate. I used the tiniest little lock I could find. According to the laws as written, the plants can't be seen at ground level from any adjacent property. You can't see my pen unless you are ON my property, but I put the plastic on it just incase a neighbor decided to walk over out back, which has happened because they're perfectly welcome. I've got great neighbors, but they don't need to know everything I'm doing.
> 
> My setup passed the HEMP inspection with flying colors! I kept my plants and didn't go to jail, so I must have done something righ
> Next year I'm going to take a flat piece of 1" X 10" board and paint my MMJ card number on it large enough that the whirlybirds can read it and stick it on top of a six foot 4X4, aimed at the sky. The wife gets nervous when nine cops and a drug dog show up uninvited......



  I posted mine facing the sky. They almost never fly over now. Before I posted it ,they flew over all the time.  It takes away one reason for a visit.
 I might try the fencing on my grow yard expansion .
 you planted them single file down the 20 feet? I'm guessing they need 6 feet minimum. that's why I need more room.

It took me forever to find this. You miss 3 days and your 8 pages behind...


----------



## Beemer

Keef said:


> Beemer too ? U guys make me proud to be a member of the O.F.C.  !!  Got to be something we can do with that big a** PPG !  Things get massive don't they how's she smoke ?



Happy Shatterday Keef. A little over a week ago I chopped the cola's off the outside girls. There wasn't any buds but there was a lot of fine leaves and some pistils. Last night I roll a dub and smoked about half. Not cured so it didn't taste very good but I got a real nice high. Very up lifting. Didn't last very long but while it was there I enjoyed it. Looking forward to getting the lady in the greenhouse finished and getting it cured. Should be nice. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> I posted mine facing the sky. They almost never fly over now. Before I posted it ,they flew over all the time. It takes away one reason for a visit.
> I might try the fencing on my grow yard expansion .
> you planted them single file down the 20 feet? I'm guessing they need 6 feet minimum. that's why I need more room.
> 
> It took me forever to find this. You miss 3 days and your 8 pages behind...


I planted nine straight down the center. One of the Black Lights and one Green Giant in the middle pretty much got shaded out, which is not in character of the breed. They're usually the ones doing the shading.

 Next year, it's six only, and they'll be Skunk#1s. They were the first to finish, and I got some huge buds off of them.


----------



## Hippie420

lovbnstoned said:


> very nice Beemer,,, n a Happy High Morning to all from down south,,, of course it's in the 50's this morning,, love this cool weather


If I could drug the wife long enough to sell the ranch and head south, I'd do it. The older I get, the less I like snow.


----------



## umbra

When I left the East Coast, we had 65" of snow last year. Not likely to see that now unless I go to Tahoe.


----------



## Hippie420

Snow looks good on a postcard. It could snow the night before Christmas and be gone by the third of January and I'd be a happy camper!

Umbra, you said you prefer H2O2 to chlorine for clones. What percent and what ratio to H2O do you use?

I just modified a cheap little timer to go on for 50 seconds and go off for 4 minutes, 12 seconds. Total cost is under eight bucks. Told ya I was cheap!

Girls decided to go to Murder City tomorrow, so the new pump will be a day late. It'll give me a chance to water proof the lid on the tank. Thought about using Keef's method, but I think I'll just hot glue a strip of shower curtain around the inside top of the lid and let it hang.


----------



## Keef

What's up O.F.C.?? --  Sometimes I can't take my phone where I go !--  I know I 'm late for the Wake and Bake but that don't mean I ain't Bakin'!!-- We was talking about cloning yesterday !--  I have used tap water , filtered pH. Water, 1/4 nute pH. Water , 1/2 strength nutes, full strength pH nute solution !!-- I don't know about other varieties but this Widow doesn't seem to care !--  I clone and veg. In the same box now !  I get 90-95 % rooting success-- either root out or get thrown out has thinned the lines until I have the hardiest !--  Hey !- When is someone gonna get one of these BHO machines and teach the rest of us how to use it ?  Don't make it be me ! I like for things to blow up when I say not accidentally !


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie - don't matter how U seal them boxes !-- I'm watching close how it works for U !-- What the Hippie is doing is what I can true aero !-- the roots are sprayed and the water drains back into a res. !-- What I do is place a pump in the bottom of a box with a spray manifold and sprayers right on top the pump spraying straight up and falling back Down for another trip !! I have to leave a clone spot empty for pump cord and bubbler hose access ! The roots soon reach the nute solution in the bottom of the box and it becomes a bastardized Aero/DWC system !--


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
Looking at your picture tells me that you got more snow then we did. He, he, he.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, it's the whole oxygenating the roots bit is why I go with remote reservoirs. A lot of people think that the air pump/air stone actually pumps oxygen into the water. It doesn't. What it does is break up the surface tension of the water, giving it a larger area to absorb oxygen from the open air. There's only so much "open" air inside of a plastic box.

Take an aquarium for example. If you had one four foot tall, a foot wide, by a foot long, you'd have room for maybe a dozen neon tetra fish. Take the same dimensions, make the aquarium one foot tall, one foot wide, and four feet long, and it will have four times the exchange area for oxygen, so you could run four dozen fish.

Happy roots = happy plant.


----------



## giggy

happy sunday morning or happy day of the dead if you practice that. hope everybody is doing well. got to sow some more beans today. already one had broke the surface yesterday. i had to turn on some cfl's to add a bit of heat, and am thinking about removing the main led and adding a 400 watt mh for the winter grows. i really need nore light anyway. everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> If I could drug the wife long enough to sell the ranch and head south, I'd do it. The older I get, the less I like snow.



do like the birds, south for winter and north for summer. we may not always have snow but it can still get cold. my family lives in south texas and run the a/c most of the year, but have been stuck on the ranch because of snow. here in the south when it snows we are shut down.


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Good evening weed everyone. Hippie I will agree with on rooting of clones. Some seem to be perfectly happy just sitting there and others root the next day.
> 
> I went out and took a few pictures of the PGG in the greenhouse today and it's really starting to smell nice in there. I don't think I will be growing any more until next year at least so I'm growing some Holy Basil and cucumbers in the tent using hydro. A guy gave me the tubes a year or so ago so I figured I would get her going. First the lady.



nice bud porn, and i like your cloning station.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Pictures, as promised. Pardon the clutter; I'm still rearranging after the harvest. Tried it out with a little 200 GPH pump just for kicks. Way too small.



nice setup hippie, maybe one day i'll have the room to do cloning likr that. my cloning is when something gets broke.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Took a couple of pictures a day or two ago. Girls are 11 weeks and 5 days old. Been on flowering, 12/12, for 5 weeks and 2 days. Tallest is 55 inches, none of them have grown in height for 5-6 days. Now the buds are fattening up. Let`s take a look.
> 
> Ghost Train Haze by Rare Dankness



nice bud porn, and i still like your cages.


----------



## giggy

thegloman said:


> *Howdy All!
> 
> Well, this one handed old retired outlaw has gone & done it again!
> 
> We been getting some pretty heavy frost at night, so I built a shelter for the twins.  Still working on the one for PGG.  Should finish it tomorrow.  tonight they gotta just deal with sheets & blankets covered in plastic.
> 
> I put an alcohol lamp in a coffee can & place it between the twins on the inside of the shelter to keep the temp from freezing the plants.*
> Smudge pot style without the soot.
> 
> I swear, I'm gonna get these twins to finish if it's the last thing I do!
> 
> View attachment 219333
> 
> 
> View attachment 219334
> 
> 
> View attachment 219335
> 
> 
> View attachment 219351
> 
> 
> View attachment 219349
> 
> 
> View attachment 219350
> 
> 
> View attachment 219336
> 
> 
> View attachment 219337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219338
> 
> 
> View attachment 219339
> 
> 
> View attachment 219340
> 
> 
> View attachment 219341
> 
> 
> View attachment 219342
> 
> 
> View attachment 219343
> 
> 
> View attachment 219344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These are shots of the PGG.  If I can get her shelter finished tomorrow I think I'll get her finished too*
> 
> View attachment 219345
> 
> 
> View attachment 219346
> 
> 
> View attachment 219347
> 
> 
> haven't really had much time for the internet lately with my hep c treatment & trying to get stuff done before it freezes hard.
> I hope you all are doing well.
> I'll check back in soo.
> 
> Oh, by the way,  Thanks Bill for the ratio's on the coconut oil & weed for caps.
> I used some less potent weed to try it out & I wasn't too impressed with the strength so I just eat more of them
> 6 caps with the hep meds, a doob & I feel pretty good.  Gotta keep bumping it now & then though, just for good measure.
> Why use when you can abuse!    (just kidding)  Maybe.
> 
> Peace Out Y'all  !



nice bud porn. no way i could do a small hut like that here, between my father in law and the boys in blue i would be done.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. cold and frosty here.    I take it you guys are staying home yooper. I have not heard you talk of heading south. The daughter -in-law ended up in the hospital after a bad fall. The wife may have to do some baby sitting here. It may be lonely by myself. lol


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
It`s cold and frosty here too, hunting season weather. If we do go to Florida it won`t be until Feb. (tax return). Too many unexpected bills due to changes in medical insurance and other changes due to our state government. Know you have many of the same issues happening. If you get too lonely, come on up hunting. Peace.

PS,
Only the best wishes for a speedy recovery for your daughter in law.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Thanks for the good comments. Got the cages on clearance, 2 for 1. Still expensive, but are heavy duty, lifetime cages.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh ! - What time is it really ?--  We done had us an  Artic Vortex or something lastnight -- it's about 65 degrees out this morning !--  Yo, I read about a bubbler not being effective at oxygenating the roots because the bubbles is too big and stuff !  Seems to me that my bubblers are pumping room air into my boxes 24/7  -- if the bubblers aren't effective -- no biggie da !--when that  pump comes on  the spray banging around in the box will oxygenated it's self !   Don't know how often the air in the box is replaced but the plants say -- often enough !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Wake n bake is job #1. My friend NCH helped me out with some head stash until the room is built and I start rocking. Even then the first crop I will be phenol shopping. But NCH dropped off some chem 91 that is truly outstanding. Between that and the black hash, my wake n bake is starting things off right this morning. With all the moving and unpacking, I threw out my back, my lungs have been working overtime and the COPD is taking its toll. Nothing like getting old...lol


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
"With a little help from my friends", heard this somewhere before, I do believe. Good friends like that are priceless. Getting old sure sucks when you feel that way. Healing karma heading your way.


----------



## Keef

Hope U get settled in soon Umbra !-- I hate moving !- it's hard on the body !-- Hey all U dirt farmers !-- is there one among U who moves extra air through your roots so they get oxygenated ?  So I quess my boxes have more air available than your dirt but I seen them PPG and the roots seem plenty oxygenated to me !--


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> bozzo,
> It`s cold and frosty here too, hunting season weather. If we do go to Florida it won`t be until Feb. (tax return). Too many unexpected bills due to changes in medical insurance and other changes due to our state government. Know you have many of the same issues happening. If you get too lonely, come on up hunting. Peace.
> 
> PS,
> Only the best wishes for a speedy recovery for your daughter in law.



yoop I have found a way out of some health bills. I have been going to the VA. in fact, Wed. they are doing my colonoscopy. They bill Blue cross. Blue cross denies payment because its part of my deductible . But the VA never bills me. So my deductible is met for the year and I did not have to pay for it. A 1500 dollar saving. I even showed them my mmj card.  the directions for colonoscopy said no marijuana smoking for 72 hours before the test. that means I have 2 hours to bake. lol


----------



## Rosebud

I have never heard that no  pot 72 hours before.... wow, i smoked on the way in...hmmm.

Umbra, ice that back, smoke lots of pot and relax today.  Rosebuds orders.


----------



## bozzo420

nice to see you Mrs. Rosebud  ,I just figure ,I'll see if I'm a addict or not. If I make it ,I can always say "I did not smoke for THREE days back in 2014" lol

Umbra ,My back always tells me when I'm done. Might be able to go for hours and sometimes only a few minutes. But the back always makes that choice.


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck bozzo420. It is always a relief when that test is OVER!!  Although I enjoy the drugs they give you to knock you out... 

Best wishes to you bozzo!


----------



## bozzo420

hippie. your wire is flat across the top of your pen. Did they grow through the top? my greenhouse has 8 foot walls and a attic area under the rafters. 2 years my sativa plants stretched to within 2 inches of the roof. Just right. 
So here my question. Why didn't you buy longer 4x4's.
Ok back to my real plan. my wife wanted something to grow a vine plant on. So for an arbor ,I used one section of hog fence. When I bought it at farm and fleet, I asked how to haul it home. the guy said just bend it  and it fit fine. That's how I got the idea. When I got home I buried both ends still bent.  I'll take a picture and get it up. 

So I'm thinking instead of a flat top, Why not a pitched fence roof. I want to span more than 6 feet. Might even put 2 poles and a ridge to hold them up  

see I am planning for next year already.


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Good luck bozzo420. It is always a relief when that test is OVER!! Although I enjoy the drugs they give you to knock you out...
> 
> Best wishes to you bozzo!



When I had a knee operation  a long time ago. they gave me the prep shot of Demerol. It usually knocks most out . I was sitting up talking and having a good time. A nurse came buy and thought that I had not had the shot yet. lol I had stronger tolerances back then lol


----------



## Keef

Hey Rosebud !-- We missed ya !-- Hippie if U like me U don't like surprises in a grow !-- just so U know !-- if light penetrates your cloner U gonna grow some bluegreen algae inside !--  it doesn't seem to hurt anything and may even protect your box from white slime and other bad stuff !- a filter will protect your sprayers from clogging if any chunks that come loose !


----------



## Keef

180 mgs. of morphine everyday for 7 years -- the thrill is gone !  Cold Turkey has got me -- on the run ! As John Lennon said ! Been clean for about 2 years now !-- I just can't go thru withdrawals again it almost killed me !


----------



## bozzo420

that's why I don't use my aero cloner. The lime in my water plugs up the sprayer. Have to use distilled water. I just use a dome and tray of 50. 95 % is good enough for me. But I'm a dirt farmer.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> 180 mgs. of morphine everyday for 7 years -- the thrill is gone ! Cold Turkey has got me -- on the run ! As John Lennon said ! Been clean for about 2 years now !-- I just can't go thru withdrawals again it almost killed me !



I read somewhere that treatment for neuropathy pain were morphine and cannabis.  I do take one pill at night ,or I don't sleep.  I never thought that a sheet could hurt so bad. I tried RSO at night, and I was awake having a good time in my mind all night. But pot does fine during the day.


----------



## umbra

Rose thank you for the advice. I have sat in on a couple 100 colonoscopies and have seen some MD's skimp on the "starlight" medication and seen folks who could feel the whole procedure


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> Why didn't you buy longer 4x4s


 Dude, if I was as tall as you, I'd have bought twelve footers!

 A couple of the Black Lights buds almost came through, but didn't. If they would have, I'd just bend 'em over. No biggie.

 Mother Earth just had a short article on using arched hog pen panels in building greenhouses. I just did mine the way I did because I'm cheap. Already had a bunch of 4 X 4s and 2 X 4s, so the out of pocket costs were on a 50 foot roll of welded wire. Already had a couple of hinges and a hasp, so I got off for about fifty bucks total.

 I thought about adding another six foot onto the 20'x6'. All it would take is another 2 2x4s and 5 4x4s and a roll of wire, but why? I got over four pounds outta what I planted. I don't need that much, so why grow more? I honestly could take a year off growing and still have smoke. Trouble is, it's just too much fun to grow the stuff!

  A peaked setup would be a much better idea than the flat one I have if you're worried about late flowering plants during the monsoons we had this fall. My tarp loaded up enough in a half hour to take my cage height from six food down to less than five. A couple of quick stabs with a sharp knife saved the wire from pulling out and squashing my girls.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I've used opaque plastic boxes just like that one before. Never got any algae in it, but the res tanks get it within a week or so. It's no big deal to put a little peroxide on a paper towel and wipe it off. Sometimes I get lazy and just wait until I do a water change every ten days to two weeks. I don't need any more visits from the moss gnats, and I hear they're really attracted to the stuff.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> yoop I have found a way out of some health bills. I have been going to the VA. in fact, Wed. they are doing my colonoscopy. They bill Blue cross. Blue cross denies payment because its part of my deductible . But the VA never bills me. So my deductible is met for the year and I did not have to pay for it. A 1500 dollar saving. I even showed them my mmj card. the directions for colonoscopy said no marijuana smoking for 72 hours before the test. that means I have 2 hours to bake. lol




 bozzo,
 Going to the VA huh ? Good idea. Closest VA hospital is 125 miles one way. They did open a VA outreach clinic in town, Don`t know what they do there. Original plans came out in the papers and it was going to be a new Mickey D`s. Could`ve split it 50/50, something to eat while you wait.


----------



## lovbnstoned

they say that it's sippose to have a bad winter ,, lowlow here in florida ,, it already hit 48 last night,,, felt good,, no ac,, but we usually have the AC on christmas,, but the weather man,, say not this year.
  hope that everyone is havin n awesomr high all day


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> bozzo,
> Going to the VA huh ? Good idea. Closest VA hospital is 125 miles one way. They did open a VA outreach clinic in town, Don`t know what they do there. Original plans came out in the papers and it was going to be a new Mickey D`s. Could`ve split it 50/50, something to eat while you wait.



if its a va medical clinic you can go for like doctor visits.  but my colonoscopy is in about the same 120. maybe little more.  they are doing the other way down   checking on my ulcer.  double dipping.


----------



## bozzo420

coffee is up


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo and the rest of the ofc. got coffee brewing and 32º this morning. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

lovbnstoned said:


> they say that it's sippose to have a bad winter ,, lowlow here in florida ,, it already hit 48 last night,,, felt good,, no ac,, but we usually have the AC on christmas,, but the weather man,, say not this year.
> hope that everyone is havin n awesomr high all day



big vote coming tomorrow for Florida. I can't wait to get down for the winter and being legal .


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> big vote coming tomorrow for Florida. I can't wait to get down for the winter and being legal .



Don't hold your breath and be prepared to keep it under your hat, just like last year.

 Got the pump yesterday for the clone-o-matic, so today is r&d for getting a watertight seal on the lid.

 Good morning to the rest of the OFC. Hope this fall morning finds you all high and happy.


----------



## umbra

It is down to 44 here this morning. I need to winterize the pool. With so many other things going on, I have not had the time to deal with the pool. But I'm thinking this needs to get put at the top of my list.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. !-- What Ya'll been up to ?? When the statute of limitation expires-- I got a Hell of a story to tell !  U know I was thinking about growing and what's true for one may not apply to all !-- My grow demon is the heat !-- A warm, moist, nute enriched environment can grow lots of stuff !-- After a battle with white slime, I started innoculating each fresh nute change with a scoop of the old healthy nute solution for whatever beneficial bugs live in it !-- Haven't had a problem since and my res. Temp runs 77-78 degrees !  Any higher and I got problems !  -- Was it Rose who talked about needing a pain pill at night ?-- Getting off the morphine was a personal choice !--I don't judge others who need them !  It took me about a year after I quit to begin to find a new balance !-- I was down to a hundred pounds and it was killing me slowly !  Ole Keef is a fat boy these days kicking 170 ! Still have some bad days but who doesn't ?


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Up and out to preform my civic duty. Buzz to follow.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonland...Home of the Old Farts Club. Coffee in one hand, vape in the other, must mean it`s wake and bake time.


----------



## Keef

Time to get up so U can get down with the O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake Time !--  After that take your old stoned a** out and Vote !-- I voted early so I have to dig out my other I.D. so I can vote today !  Keep your fingers crossed for Florida !--  I done told R.W.S. that when I get a ticket for a weed related offense and don't go to jail -- we gonna frame that puppy !-- How do I know I would be getting a ticket for a weed related offense ? Trust me when the law changes -- I'll get a ticket !


----------



## yooper420

VOTE, VOTE, VOTE
[Get out and vote today, cause if you do not vote, do not complain about the results. The only way we have gotten our favorite herb where it is, is by voting. Do not think the opposition is standing still, the fight is not over. Do not get complacent.


----------



## giggy

morning hippie, yooper, keef and the rest of the ofc. got to see the doctor today, go vote and thinking about showing up at lodge tonight. haven't been to lodge in awhile, after i left the masters chair i wanted to spend time with the family, but really i ended up just being inactive. we had 40º this morning with temps coming up for afew days. so far i have 24 cups with two on the surface and should drop atleast two more in dirt later today, so it looks like i'll be getting the grow on real soon. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

The other morning I saw 20 or 21 degrees.


----------



## bozzo420

I was number 3 at voting and number 3 at the VA for my lab test. just call me #3
starvation diet  today  broth and jello.
 But coffee and tea ok . great


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> The other morning I saw 20 or 21 degrees.


In two months, we'll be thinking 20 degrees was a heat wave.


 Keef,I like your Chicago method. Vote early, vote often! I had to inform the old ladies working the polls that they were in violation of the law by asking for a driver's or non-driver's license, but I didn't give them a hard time. They're just volunteers doing what they were told.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> In two months, we'll be thinking 20 degrees was a heat wave.
> 
> 
> Keef,I like your Chicago method. Vote early, vote often! I had to inform the old ladies working the polls that they were in violation of the law by asking for a driver's or non-driver's license, but I didn't give them a hard time. They're just volunteers doing what they were told.



drivers license should state weather or not your a US citizen. like a red white and blue star in the corner.


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a big night !-- There's three states voting on some kind of weed law right ? Alaska and who else ? Just a few more states and we have a majority and then we go national !-- It still feels like a dream sometimes !-- The right to be myself in public without going to jail !  Wow !--  Hey !-- I went looking for those Tranquil Elephantizer seed and they sold out !-- Well I could go look for some other variety but there may be a reason they out !  No I got this one treed !-- I WILL have it !-- I start bird dogging it hard come December !


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> In two months, we'll be thinking 20 degrees was a heat wave.
> 
> 
> Keef,I like your Chicago method. Vote early, vote often! I had to inform the old ladies working the polls that they were in violation of the law by asking for a driver's or non-driver's license, but I didn't give them a hard time. They're just volunteers doing what they were told.



here in the south, well the state i'm in. if you don't have a picture id you don't vote. we have done this for afew years now and now it is the state law.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> here in the south, well the state i'm in. if you don't have a picture id you don't vote. we have done this for afew years now and now it is the state law.




 Same here. Technically, it's illegal according to the 24th amendment unless the picture ID can be acquired for free. Otherwise, it could be construed as a "poll tax", which before 1964 was used to stop poor people from voting.


----------



## Keef

Any news on the weed vote ?-- Haven't heard squat about it on the news !


----------



## lovbnstoned

crossing my fingers toes n dog paws for the legalizing CANNABIS IN FLORIDA


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got my coffee brewing. i hope everybody's vote went the way they wanted. everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Good Day to all !-- We got a storm moving in to the beach this morning !-- pressure changes jack with my face something fierce !--  Gonna be a long one so I'll just have to stay lit and hang out with the O.F.C. !


----------



## yooper420

Morning Curmudgeonlanders, hope everybody went out and voted yesterday. I did, not happy with some of the outcomes, but at least now I can ***** about it, if I choose to. If you missed out on the first session, it`s time for #2. So it`s wake and bake time. Later.  Peace.


----------



## Keef

I'm down with a second Wake and Bake !-- Took my socks off so I could do some higher math !-- I planted my Widow seed over 15 months ago -- she old - but she still do the trick !  This time next year I expect her to still be around !  Bring this " Slow Motion Love Potion" into the stable and she'll stay just as long !  Cross it on my Widow the way they put Northern Lights on the Widow for the White Rhino !- Keep a pure Widow Line -- Develop the Cross into it's best for another keeper and hang onto a T.E. line ! In the mean time I continue the "Quest For The Green Grail ". Hope I have to smoke a lot of weed to find it !


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Same here. Technically, it's illegal according to the 24th amendment unless the picture ID can be acquired for free. Otherwise, it could be construed as a "poll tax", which before 1964 was used to stop poor people from voting.


i think they wanted to make sure both sides of the graveyard got to vote. lol


----------



## Keef

I just found a test tube of Widow pollen !  That complicates everything !!-- Where's Umbra ? They developed the T.E. when they reversed the parents right ?-- there's some complicated geneology here !-- which phenotype is the Freak ?  Sure it is mostly indica but plenty sativa floating around in the gene pool !-  that means that F-1 cross WILL have a variety of phenotypes !  Drop some 411 on a brother !


----------



## giggy

man i wish i had enough for the wake and bakes, but give me a couple months and i should be back up to snuff. got my sour diesel and about 11 bag seeds on the surface so far.


----------



## giggy

anybody know where i can get a good used 600w hid system?


----------



## umbra

craigslist


----------



## lovbnstoned

it was close but no Cannabis,, i'm just pissed,, it's all over but yet can't legalize it,, it's a shame when people won't let sick people get some comfort


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> craigslist


nothing worth getting in my area, i'll check other places later/


----------



## giggy

lovbnstoned said:


> it was close but no Cannabis,, i'm just pissed,, it's all over but yet can't legalize it,, it's a shame when people won't let sick people get some comfort


sorry to hear that, was hoping it would open some doors. you know the south will be the last of it.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> anybody know where i can get a good used 600w hid system?


If your local CL is anything like mine, you can buy 'em new for the same price. EBay's got a dealer that sells dimmable, digital ballasts with HPS and MH bulbs and a cheap batwing reflector for a buck and a half. If you want the XL cool tube, add fifty. I've bought four from the guy so far, and it's always delivered fast and stealthy as far as markings on the outside of the boxes.

I bought a 400 watt for my experiment tent from another guy and it came with GROW LIGHT printed in large letters on the box. Not cool. I'm in a "legal" state, but I don't need rippers and others knowing my business.


----------



## umbra

used lights in good shape are hard to come by. I'm very lucky though, someone I know is upgrading their lights so I will be buying some used stuff soon.


----------



## giggy

i got a couple m59 400 watt high bays and have thought about making one of them remote ballast. i also have a new universal position bulb, but they are 4 3/8" od and would take a lot of space in a 6" cool tube. if i do this i'll just run mh all the way. mh used in flower will give you small buds but they will be stronger, sweeter and denser almost like running all led. i think my bulb is a 4100k.


----------



## Keef

Lovebnstoned !-- Sorry Cuz, I was hoping Florida would roll over !-- I think U , Giggy and I are the only Old Farts growing in Outlaw states !  Ain't nothing changed !-- We keep doing what we do until it is legal as lettuce !   After the end of prohibition ,I would still stay safe and keep growing in stealth !  Rippers ain't going away even if the law does !  Never forget the value of what U grow ! Onward thru the Fog !


----------



## Hippie420

Never tried using MH during flower. I have heard of folks that have used HPS right after their clones had roots, but I've never tried that, either. I'll be watching for your results!


----------



## Keef

Bozzo did U make it back from your scope yet ? The reason they didn't want U smoking weed before the scope was that they aren't sure yet whether it will affect their drugs in any way !-- I know it doesn't but they like to be safe !  Hippie did U fill that cloner up yet ?-- it's gonna work great !--


----------



## Keef

O.K. !-- I'm just lit enough to ask !-- One of the rules is that we not discuss politics !-- I'm good with that !-- We are not here to argue politics !-- But !-- is the legalization of weed not a political issue itself ??  Admit it !-- We all been bad !  While we being bad would someone with keys to the old place swing by and see if we left any strays ? Peace !-- Keef out !


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed you old farts. Haven't been around much. I don't get notification anymore so I space. 

Giggy to bad your not up in my neck of the woods. I just bought a 600watt LED so I will be selling one of my lights. I think I will keep the dimmable one. I going to add two more tubes to my hydro system to put under the LED. 

Great to hear that Oregon, Alaska and Washington DC legalized our fine herb. Now the country. 

Happy Weedsday :vap_smiley:


----------



## giggy

good morning ofc. hope everybody is doing well. got my coffee brewing and waiting on my meds to kick in, i have been down in my back for two weeks now. i can't tell which one hurts the worst, my knee or my back. the good news is i have 16 on the surface and about that many more to go. i'll wait a week after the last one then i'll flip to 12/12. yall have a great day.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> If your local CL is anything like mine, you can buy 'em new for the same price. EBay's got a dealer that sells dimmable, digital ballasts with HPS and MH bulbs and a cheap batwing reflector for a buck and a half. If you want the XL cool tube, add fifty. I've bought four from the guy so far, and it's always delivered fast and stealthy as far as markings on the outside of the boxes.
> 
> I bought a 400 watt for my experiment tent from another guy and it came with GROW LIGHT printed in large letters on the box. Not cool. I'm in a "legal" state, but I don't need rippers and others knowing my business.



i know someone who got a new light and it came with grow light on the outside of the box, really not cool.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- A doctor once told me that pain is your body's way of letting U know you're still alive !  I be knowing I'm alive this morning !-- May be I should run me a SOG of poppies !-- spray an extract of poppie juice on some Widow as it dries !-- That wasn't me it was the voices in my head !- don't listen to them !-- they get U in trouble !--


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
A better late then never good morning to Curmudgeonland. A better late then never "wake and bake". Congrats to Alaska, Oregon and D.C., battles won in the war. State by state, soon the country. I now think I will see it happen in my lifetime, but hurry up, `cause I ain`t getting any younger.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts.

Test run of the clone-o-matic was a failure. No leaks, perfect sprayer action, but the pump runs out of water in 20 seconds, and the timer is set for 50 seconds. Back to the grow shop for some fittings. Bigger res in the works. I shall prevail.


----------



## lovbnstoned

afternoon CL,, Hope that everyone is enjoying a happy high


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Old Farts.
> 
> Test run of the clone-o-matic was a failure. No leaks, perfect sprayer action, but the pump runs out of water in 20 seconds, and the timer is set for 50 seconds. Back to the grow shop for some fittings. Bigger res in the works. I shall prevail.



Howdy Hippie, It's amazing how much water the piping takes. maybe put a loop in the pump to piping hose so it doesn't drain back and then add a little more water. Just a thought.


----------



## Beemer

One more thing Hippie. You will have to put a small hole to stop the siphon. It will spray a little but it only has to be a 1/16"


----------



## Keef

Is it time for the afternoon burn ?  Hippie ain't nothing worthwhile ever comes easy !-- Mane we be treading water Down here !  Alaska, Oregon, D.C. rolled over !-- I'm with Yoop !-- Ya'll better hurry !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, that's why they call it research & development. Mistakes will be made, and there's always a turd in the bunch bowl. Win or lose, I never quit.

Got the new goodies, too drunk to bother with it, and tomorrow's another day.


----------



## bozzo420

had to attend a friends funeral today. I hate losing another friend.  but we all get a turn. 
 Hippie  what did you do get a pump for a lawn sprinkler? lol.
  I had to come right home after the funeral. It looks like snow and cold weather coming.  good hunting weather.


----------



## Keef

U right Hippie !--- I'm watching with great interest !--  Stacked SOGs - Aero under LEDs-- Truth is I can't do that effiecently the way I grow now !-- one pump --one box just won't cut it !  I'll be needing a large res. With a central pump feeding each SOG !-- Make it work !-- I might be old but I can still learn !


----------



## Keef

When I first started thinking about stacked SOGs , my first hurdle was -  how do U get a sheetload of clones all about the same size on a regular basis ?  One of U d Farts posted a pic of your SCROG !-- I didn't know what SCROG meant but I knew I just solved my clone supply problem !  Find me a Freakish Mindbender -- SCROG that girl up and put her to work cranking out clones !


----------



## yooper420

It`s Friday, good morning OFC. Looks like it`s wake and bake with coffee. Get with the program and start your day off the OFC way. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- Morning O.F.C. !-- I was laughing at U guys yesterday about being paranoid of having grow stuff sent to your home !-- Everything I got -- I got from Amazon delivered to my front door !  They don't got the time and resources to track down some little guy growing for himself !-- the man even brought me them Widow seed and they were the best stealth shipment I ever seen !  WAKE AND BAKE !!


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, keef and the rest of the ofc. happy fry-day, coffee brewing trying to get the day started.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. So much to do...redoing the grow space and starting over is a big job.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning .  happy baked day to you all


----------



## Keef

Ya'll stay warm up there ! -- Been laid up today -- hope tommorrow is better -- see ya at the Wake and Bake !-- Keef out !


----------



## bozzo420

I ordered some seeds from Herbies  yesterday. Nice easy order . Just like any other online order. We will see how it goes.        wake and bake all . Another good day. coffee is up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake !-- Bozzo what variety did U order ?


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, keef and the rest of the ofc. i caught the wake and bake train this morning, got coffee almost done. my back feels better, it looks like a good day to me. hope yall have a great one too. peace


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake !-- Bozzo what variety did U order ?



10 Holland's hope and 3 strain hunters money maker. got 2 white widow  and 2 deep cheese all feminized and 5 regular afghan free.

 half of garden next year will be mold resistant strains and separated from the other half . 

 so looks like maybe some of you white widow and deep cheese and a few skunks on one side and Holland's hope  on the other side.  Have not decided on the greenhouse yet. oh yea ,I forgot the strain hunters.


----------



## bozzo420

probably will have to save some for the future. I like to stick to about 4 strains .but I do have friends.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> probably will have to save some for the future. I like to stick to about 4 strains .but I do have friends.


I always liked you, Bozzo!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. As a temporary set up, I think I am going to do a 4 x 8 tent. It gives me the space for phenol selection while the construction is happening. I think 2 1000w air cooled hoods will work. I'm allowed 40 plants in flower and 40 in veg, but I am no where near ready for that. Wake n bake


----------



## Keef

Glad to hear you're feeling better Giggy !-- I might be climbing out of this weather funk myself just to early to tell !--  about got my nursery in order so I can bring in that T.E. -- end of the month I'll get serious about it !-- there was just no room yet !--  hurt my weed and clone supply dropping those two lines !  Hope to be back on track soon !-- My biggest problem with the grow is RWS !  Woman smokes entirely too much and loves her cannacaps!!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better Giggy !-- I might be climbing out of this weather funk myself just to early to tell !--  about got my nursery in order so I can bring in that T.E. -- end of the month I'll get serious about it !-- there was just no room yet !--  hurt my weed and clone supply dropping those two lines !  Hope to be back on track soon !-- My biggest problem with the grow is RWS !  Woman smokes entirely too much and loves her cannacaps!!


i hear that bro, the wife smokes what i grow but is paranoid while it is growing. that is why this time she will not know how many. i think as of last night i still had seven that haven't broke the surface. i'm hoping to be 12/12 with in two weeks.


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy , I'm confused , U got seed coming up and U about to go 12/12 and put them in bloom ?  Umbra !-- 40 in veg and 40 in bloom ?  Tent big enough for pheno selection ? I don't even have to take my socks off to add this up ! U bout to do some breeding !-- What's the plan ?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yo Giggy , I'm confused , U got seed coming up and U about to go 12/12 and put them in bloom ?  Umbra !-- 40 in veg and 40 in bloom ?  Tent big enough for pheno selection ? I don't even have to take my socks off to add this up ! U bout to do some breeding !-- What's the plan ?


yes it is a bunch of bag seed and a modified 12/12 from seed. trying to get me some stach and then i'll throw in some good strains after that in a regular grow with 30 days veg. it would all be bag seed but i had this sour diesel that i popped to try to keep a grow going, that was before the mite problem.


----------



## Keef

I bet I can tell U exact how many Autos and Feminized plants Umbra gonna grow !--  I need seed from where he gets his !--  So I can grow and possess 2 ounces in our nation's capital but that same thing would send me to jail in Texas ? Possession with intent to distribute !-- I figure I got maybe 2 years to get set up and locate the best I can lay hands on !  All the while keeping Keef's a** out of jail ! I have made arrangements to notify the O.F.C. should that problem arise !  Not to worry though !-- They trained me well !


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all,, y'all have a Happy high all day


----------



## umbra

Yes and no on the breeding. I am hanging with commercial growers these days. I have never grown commercially before. I will be supplying a few dispensaries. There are certain expectations about presentation and strains in demand here. For me, growing several phenol's of the same strain is no big deal. When I would harvest, it all went into 1 container. Here, that would not be acceptable. Uniformity rules, so everybody runs clones. Clearly within a pack of beans, some will be danker and some will be bigger yielders. The trick is finding the best of both and dialing her in. OG's dominate in this part of Cali, so it only makes sense to run some OG's. Except there are tons of exceptional growers, all running the same OG's. As just another face in the crowd, I want to run some things nobody else has, or at least a different phenol of the OG's.
All of my collection that was lost, has been replaced. I have been breeding for more than 20 years. I have been giving away beans as freebies for 5 years or so. There is some interest in my returning to do the same at 2 sites currently. So while the real reason for the phenol selection is for a Mom to run clones of, if anything outstanding comes out, I have every intention of breeding them.
There were some things that I had started before my move that I would like to continue. I have been working on a high CBD auto for a few friends that were in motorcycle accidents. Their left legs were amputated and they are addicted to opiates at this point. The high CBD strain has allowed them to reduce their dependence on the opiates to once a day. They have put on weight and exercise regularly. Before...it was a slow death and a complete withdrawal from society. The idea is for them to not need me either, by giving them the tools and the genetics to do their own thing in their own time.


----------



## Keef

I got U Giggy !--  Kinda like I do with my clones !-- I just modified my system !-- Got room for 4 SOG boxes in bloom -- My Widow finishes in 60 days so I began moving a box to bloom every two weeks!  If I had room for a mother it sure would make things easier ! Live and learn !


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- thanks for the info !-- High CBD Auto !-- cool !-- wish there would have been someone to help when I went Cold Turkey !--  U working with Charlote's Web or another High C.B.D. variety ? -- We bout to send Jaga back to the Indus Valley on a seed scouting trip !-- Maybe an unknown indica with High C.B.D. and high T.H.C.-- Your peeps don't just need C.B.D. !- that kinda of pain jacks your mind too !


----------



## umbra

Harlequin mostly. the harlequin x bubba kush might do the trick. Charlotte's web is pretty much on lock down in CO. Some rumors of it coming to Cali, just haven't seen it here yet.


----------



## Keef

Hope that Old One Handed Pot Farmer is holding up O.K. !  Gman where U at ?  Umbra I lost the list of most potent indicas U sent me !-- Two I remember !-- Williams Wonder and Tranquil Elephantizer !-  what were the other two ?  U know I'm looking for a Freak Pheno !  Any pointers will be greatly appreciated !  Bringing that T.E. first if I can find it !  When I saw it's geneology -- I realized just how little I know about breeding !  Teach me stuff Cuz !


----------



## WeedHopper

Just popped my old Ace in to say Howdy to my friends.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hope that Old One Handed Pot Farmer is holding up O.K. ! Gman where U at ? Umbra I lost the list of most potent indicas U sent me !-- Two I remember !-- Williams Wonder and Tranquil Elephantizer !- what were the other two ? U know I'm looking for a Freak Pheno ! Any pointers will be greatly appreciated ! Bringing that T.E. first if I can find it ! When I saw it's geneology -- I realized just how little I know about breeding ! Teach me stuff Cuz !


another was 4 corners by Rare Dankness and the 4th I can't remember, lol. I am a stoner.


----------



## Keef

Cool Umbra !- glad U could remember-- I couldn't !-- it is written down somewhere!-- I'll find it !--  They threw me away like a broken tool after my fall !-- Then said I wasn't disabled because I helped my wife around the house when I could-- Judge said I could get a job folding clothes !-- I been to some bad mental places but it didn't kill me yet !  I'm better now !-- My wife -- RWS (Runs With Scissors)  Has paid the bills and taken care of me long enough !-- I see weed as my chance to pay her back !-- Soon it will be my turn !-- I just got this personal thing -- If I'm gonna grow weed -- There is no excuse for anything less than the best !-- I get the genetics -- I got the skills !--


----------



## yooper420

On this wonderful Sunday in November, up early, coffee in hand, wipe the cobwebs outta the brain and figure out what`s missing. Oh, yeah it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Time for the OFC to rise and shine.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. as yooper said wonderful sunday morning. i slept in this morning didn't crawl out of bed till 6:00. coffee brewing and thinking of how to build myself a cool hood. rewired my 400 watt mh high bays yesterday. the temp is supposed to drop and i hang yje mh light and switch to 12/12. i did tell the wife a white lie yesterday, she asked me how many i told her a almost a half truth at 12. i think i still have 3 that haven't broke the surface yet. yall have a great day.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I got U Giggy !--  Kinda like I do with my clones !-- I just modified my system !-- Got room for 4 SOG boxes in bloom -- My Widow finishes in 60 days so I began moving a box to bloom every two weeks!  If I had room for a mother it sure would make things easier ! Live and learn !



kinda brother, your clones are further along then seedlings, but yes the same.


----------



## lovbnstoned

love this crazy weather,, Happy High to all my Toker Friends,, crazy avatar there Giggy


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Slept in this morning !-- Coffee, my pipe, sunny and 70 degrees at the beach !-- all is well with the World !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. A balmy 39 degrees here, dull and dismal. Clone-o-matic is working, but not the way I want it to. Think I might just use the tanks as a second veg setup and go another approach for the cloner it's self. The modified timer took a dump after two days, so I'm using Keef's method, fifteen on and fifteen off. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Sunny and 50* at 7:00 am. Going to 78* just like yesterday. Keef, I have had a number of conversations with commercial growers, and imo when everything goes legal, its the ones with the right genetics that will come out on top.


----------



## Keef

Still Baking at the beach !-- Hippie- I'm running my pumps 15 on 30 off now days -- saw no change when changed from 15 on 15 off !-- about to build a new lid for one of my big boxes  and replace my 2 Tupperware 40 spot cloners with one box !-- I be studying how things work in the free states so I be ready when the law changes !-- staying flexible in my plans to make a living off weed !-- looking at a BHO machine and trying to find a homogenizer for e-cig juice, I'm so close to the border I can't rule out making it with brick weed !-- I got some little hash bags !-- I'd like to have an opportunity to supply a weed store !-- I can grow the sheet out some clones but no way in Hell am I gonna sell clones of my best !-- The Widow taught me a lot about phenotypes !-- she ain't recommended for a Sea Of Green !-- but I got two phenos that do it well !-- if there is a hybrid that has only 10 % indica-- if I have enough seed I can find an indica pheno of that hybrid !  Enough B.S. back to my pipe !-- I plan to only get high once today ! Later !


----------



## Hippie420

You do the fifteen on, thirty off for fresh cut clones, too?


----------



## giggy

lovbnstoned said:


> love this crazy weather,, Happy High to all my Toker Friends,, crazy avatar there Giggy



thought i would do something different. was looking for a pic of a black light poster i had when i was a teen and found this too.


----------



## Keef

Yep!- I got one timer running the nursery and one running bloom ! I even clone fresh cut in the same nute solution they will grow in !-- quess I"m doing something right !-- The CFO said she about got the bills caught up !- she ask how many packs of seed do I need !-- I only need one !-- she says I can get 2 more LEDs in February !--


----------



## Beemer

Good morning to all, you old farts. I worked my but off yesterday over at the sons place putting a new stove top exhaust in. What a pain. took 5 hours of going up and down the dam ladder to get it finished. Luckily it was a great day. Raining like a cow on a flat rock this morning so glad I got the roof finished. BUTT I hurt like I don't know what so it's time to medicate and I'm not sure I'm awake. Happy Skunkday all. 

Oh yea I took a couple of pictures of the PGG on Friday, I think it was Friday, and it's still putting a little weight on. I will go out today and start tying the branches up. She looks healthy but I don't get a lot of sun so we will see. 

View attachment 1106141548a.jpg


View attachment 1106141548b.jpg


View attachment 1106141548c.jpg


View attachment 1106141549.jpg


View attachment 1106141547a.jpg


View attachment 1106141548.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

Mr B. she is looking good.  Heck its snowing here and freeze coming.  I wish I still had one looking that good.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Yep!- I got one timer running the nursery and one running bloom ! I even clone fresh cut in the same nute solution they will grow in !-- quess I"m doing something right !-- The CFO said she about got the bills caught up !- she ask how many packs of seed do I need !-- I only need one !-- she says I can get 2 more LEDs in February !--



 now that's a good gal you have . Keef:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> You do the fifteen on, thirty off for fresh cut clones, too?



why on and off. why not leave them on all the time?


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self Bill !-- it is starting to fatten up ain't it ?  -- Hippie I like being able to pop those clones out when the pumps are off and follow root development from a sand paper roughness to white nodules that shoot out a root !  I'll have to start these T.E. seed in dirt until they are big enough  for the cloner !-- sex a clone from each and thin the herd !-- boys go outside so I get some pollen and I destroy any Hermie that shows up !-- I don't play that way !! Run the girls through a few cycles while I see what works best !-- don't need but one Queen Mother and I instantly forget the name of the strain ! Hopefully work her for years !


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> why on and off. why not leave them on all the time?



For clones I would leave it on all the time also. This is from the net for a aeroponic cloner tip and hints section

*Golden Rule*:  When cuttings go into the system, fill the tank with water and leave  the pump on 24/7. Constant access to water and oxygen encourages the  cutting to root quickly. When roots begin to show add nutrient at a  quarter of the manufacturers recommended dosage.
   Once roots begin to show, open the vents slightly. Gradually  increase the opening every day and remove the lid completely to harden  off for a couple of days before transplanting on.
  Rooting gels and powder can still be used with the Clone Master.  When the cutting is dipped, all active ingredients are absorbed  immediately and will not be washed off by the misting.
  Cuttings are ready to transplant into soil or coco when roots begin  to poke through the mesh pot. Pot on into 3 or 4 pots and grow on for  a few days before transplanting on to larger pots.
  To transplant cuttings into rockwool cubes: 
Either; remove from  the Clone Master when roots begin to poke through the mesh pot.  Sandwich the cutting between two halves of a Grodan SBS cube, Jiffy 7C  or a few Grodan Grow Cubes and place into a 3 or 4 cube. Allow to grow  on until the larger cube is root bound, then transplant.
 Or; remove when roots have grown 3 to 4 out of the mesh pot. Punch a  hole in the bottom of a 3 or 4 Grodan cube, and place the cutting and  mesh pot into the cube, allowing the roots to trail through the punched  hole. Transplant immediately.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo , I'm running 6 pumps and wanted to see what was the least I could run them for saving power !  Once the roots reach the nute solution in the bottom of the box they could get by with even less !  Knocked a plug loose on a box in bloom last month and didn't notice it until the next morning !-- no damage to the plants at all !  12 hours without the roots being sprayed !  I could veg for 24 hours but I saw no difference when I went to 18/6 !--again I got 6 LEDs so I save power by vegging 18!--


----------



## Keef

I remember reading that Bill !-- tried everything -- kept what worked for me !-- My Widow roots out in 2 weeks or so in anything from tap water to nute solution and I quit using rooting solution and they root just as fine !-- I use full strength nute solution because half a box might be fresh cut and the other half rooted clones not ready to move !  This Widow is so easy to grow in aero !-  She almost 16 months old now and going strong !


----------



## Keef

I bought an aero cloner then made my own in 35 gal. Storage boxes !-- when my rooted clones are about 8 inches tall I move a box top of them to bloom!  They finish at about 18 inches tall !  Any taller and they get top heavy and have to be supported !  Each produces a uniform kola and some popcorn !


----------



## Hippie420

Can't wait for an octane report on your girls, Beemer!

Keef, pop those seeds in vermiculate. It's a lot easier to get off when it comes time to swap to aero.

Bozzo, you gettin' snow? I'll give ya a dollar to keep it up there. Still got some outside things to finish before the Great Winter of '14-`15. No matter how soon I start, I always get caught.

When I discovered the timer had gone south, the newly cut clones were laying limp on the lid. Figured they were dead for sure. Stuck the other timer on and let her rip. Clones are sticking up straight and proud.
The clones were Green Giant. Can't kill 'em with a stick.


----------



## bozzo420

yea but us dirt farmers just need a dome and 50 spot tray.  put them in and 10 days later their ready.


has anyone ordered from Herbies? Just wondering how long it took.


----------



## bozzo420

last year I took a cutting .Put it in a 4 inch pot and sat the pot in a bowl with water in it. Sat the bowl in the greenhouse and it grew .


----------



## Keef

Bozzo, Never ordered from Herbies but oif they say "stealth shipping" they will probably send U a baseball cap with the seed tucked behind the sweat band .-- my widow came from buydutchseed and they were in a special made greeting card , when openned there were little cut out recess for the seed packs !  Mane I was a committed dirt farmer until I had a run in with Hippie's " Dog Pecker Knats "  I didn't know what to do . That was right before I found the O.F.C. -- I bought that aero cloner ,ripped them out the dirt and never went back !  pH and ppm meant nothing to me before then ! I started " Bag seed" as Giggy calls them from the best I could find !-- grew in 5 gal buckets in the swamps and stuff !-  I' d put my buckets of potting soil out early and when spring came I would bring the seedlings out !-- in the fall I kept a close eye out for males and Hermies !-- I had no one to tell me I could sex them first ! Chopped Down some big A** males and Hermies or what I called morphidites !-- I was after quanity and the Sensimillia I grew was better than the Momma was !  Lost a field of about a dozen 12 ft plants once !-- F'ing rippers ! No more outside because if I caught a ripper in one of my fields I would shot him on the spot ! I


----------



## umbra

no offense, but telling everyone the stealth they used on a public forum is probably not a good idea


----------



## Keef

U right Umbra , Old stoner don't always think before speaking !   They mix up their stealth because of people like me !   Hey I read some things about Attitude seed have they had a problem with delivery ?  I'll try to remember this is an open forum but I Kinda got an attitude about the whole prohibition thing !-- Screw'm !!-- if all they have to do is harrass little guys like me then I'll break out that old booby trap book from the jungle !- they play fair and I will too !


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> no offense, but telling everyone the stealth they used on a public forum is probably not a good idea


You should read the thread that one of the mods started. People told every way possible that seed companies hide 'em.


----------



## bozzo420

keef  I know I told you but gnats are easy to get rid of in dirt. A layer if sand a 1/4 inch thick will smother them peckers. I just wish mold and mites were as easy.

I think we have turned the corner. it's a matter of time before legal pot will be here. I'm just hoping home growing will be allowed. They will be trying to tax it somehow I'm sure.


----------



## Keef

U guys did teach me that it was easy to get rid of knats but I was already in aero and okay free by then !-- RWS is a good women but buying me grow stuff is not just to make me happy !-- She has Fibro Myalgia ,  miagraines and other problems and has found that Cannacaps and a toke or two soothes the symptoms and gives her a more normal life !-- At this time there is only one source for that medicine-- growing it !  If giving her an easier life after what she's done for me is wrong , I don't want to be right !  I wonder how many have and continue to suffer because of this stupid A** law ?


----------



## Keef

And another thing !- -  I don't move any of my weed except for that one time last year !-- One of RWS friends was in the end stages of terminal cancer and all she wanted was to sit on the beach and smoke a joint before she died ! She got that wish and more !-- When she got home she found a bag of my finest a pipe and lighter in her purse ! I have no guilt and would do it again in a heartbeat !


----------



## Keef

Got lit and started thinking about light !-- Where's  Umbra ? I bet the smart brother can 'splain it for me !- Is light a particle or a wave ?  And -- Can U really see the stars behind the sun during a total eclipse ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got the coffee brewing. time to get the day started. got my 400w mh ready to go, i still need to find a cool tube or a cool hood. 1000bulbs has a nice tube but it looks like the box has a pic and cool tube on the side of it. when i got my fan and filter last year i had it delivered to work on ups, my boss walked it and told me my fan and filter were here. that wasn't cool even if he is. yall have yourself's a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Morning to the O.F.C. !--  catch U later - got some burning to do and I need more coffee !


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts.

Giggy, check ebay for your tube. Just type in "cool tube reflector" and when the results come up, click the arrow by the "best match" box and select "price + shipping, lowest first" and see what comes up. I've found 'em for less than fifty bucks with free shipping.
The sellers on ebay are a cut throat bunch. It's hard to beat some of their deals.

Going to start the clone-o-matic, take two project today.


----------



## Keef

Fire that mother up Hippie !-- did U get it to drain fast enough to keep the pump underwater ?  I know I took the easy way by just copying a cheap aero cloner !-- it took awhile anyway -- I had problems at first with the pump sucking in roots and pieces of root would break off and plug spray heads and I fought leaky boxes till I was about finished with some aero !-- RWS found that Echo 396 with a filter and no more plugged sprayers !-- finally got an extra box and caulked the lid and exchanged box tops until each was sealed !-- but if it ain't one thing it's another !-- went to check pH. this morning and my pH. Pen says 19.3 !!-- had to break out the old the three drops and check the color kit !   Close to 6 -- I'm good !-- got to get another pH.Pen cause this one lies ! PPMs 800 or a little less on all boxes !-  No Problems mate !  Gonna try Hippies way of starting seed !-- Gonna practice on the only seed I have on hand !-- it's some of the Gmans Big Betty and Lady hope he'll forgive me !  He is either laid up from the hep - c cure or he's been working his harvest !


----------



## Hippie420

It works. I've never popped seeds in dirt in my life. Vermiculate works great. When you get ready to switch 'em over to aero, just grab the cup in one hand and the plant stem in the other, flip it upside down, pull the cup off, and most of the vermiculate will just fall off. Take a cup of water and dunk the roots in it in a slight agitating motion and almost all of the vermiculate will come off in the water.

I don't pre-germ the seeds, either. I soak 'em overnight in a small cup filled with 50-50 water/H2O2 and then stick 'em in the cups. Done deal. Last beans I popped were 100% hatch.

I gave up on the remote res for the cloner. Heading to WalleyWorld for a 30 gallon tote. I'll use the remote tank setup for another veg operation.


----------



## umbra

Keef I am around...lol. light is both a wave and a particle. On the West Coast, I can see more stars in my backyard, than I could 1 mile out to sea on the East Coast.


----------



## Keef

Hauling water this morning !-- seems like I been hauling water to pot plants my whole life !  Got a box to move to bloom in a couple days so got to get stuff ready !-- Yo Hippie !-- Look for those black Commander XL boxes with a yellow lid with a checkerboard pattern on top -- can't beat them -- Umbra --I was just playing with U !-- was gonna get U explaining the speed of light as an absolute then ask -- if light goes in one end of an Einstein-Rosen bridge - -- when it comes out the other end has it not exceeded the speed of light !  Brain damage !


----------



## umbra

lol...quarks go faster than the speed of light, but it makes them hard to see...


----------



## lovbnstoned

Beemer always love pic's of Cannabisd growing,, awesome pic,, my friend
 n to all my fello tokers:joint:,, may u stay high all thro the day


----------



## Keef

Mid Day Burn ?  Lovbnstoned U should stop by more often !-- Umbra -- U a smart brother !- quarks is that fast ?  I thought that middle bridge on seven bridges road was an Einstein - Rosen bridge !-- shows U how much I know !-- Cuz I'm still haven't found any tranquil elephantizer seed !-- they sold out at Bohdi seed !-- Williams Wonder is looking good but the genetics of that T. E.  means it has a better chance of being exactly what I want !--  that 4 Corners is out of Colorado and they don't ship seed !


----------



## umbra

Yes Rare Dankness doesn't ship outside of CO but their seeds are available at several seedbanks. Because of the nature of the seed biz, there are ways around things. If a seed producing company in say Spain, where it is legal to own a seed biz, were to make seed for you...using your clone mom and dad. And lets say they shipped them to a country where it is legal to sell beans as novelty items. Still no laws have been broken...and yet it would be possible to buy those same seeds, outside of CO or anywhere. I would try Attitude and Cannazon for all of them. Bodhi hangs at Breedbay. You could ask him what's up with the TE and restocking estimates. He might actually have something more toward what you are looking for. You never know, unless you ask. Bodhi is one of the nicest and coolest folks you will ever meet.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra ,-- I have a fine commercial Widow line that works great in my aero SOGs that is gonna pay lots of bills after prohibition ends !  I'm looking for a pheno of a premium variety that will make U stupid !--  Every growers dream !-- A pheno that everyone wants and U are the only source !   That T.E. is the one if I can find a pheno that clone easy and works great in a SOG !  It has some sativa in it so maybe I can find what I need !-- on a scale of 1-10 with 100 % indica being 1-- and 100% sativa being a 10 --it seems that something around a 3 to 4 seems to work best for my style of growing ! Any suggestion ?


----------



## Keef

O.K. Ya'll !-- think I about got this thang figured out -- I wanted to work out a " Grow Unit ". -- what I need to feed clones to 4 bloom boxes -- a box of 34 uniform 8 inch clones every 2 weeks - on the 15th will only be my 2nd such box after changing from one box of clones once a month !  the next group is where it should be !-- so here it is -  a 70 spot cloner with half 2 weeks ahead of the other half -- it feeds a 34 spot grow box for 2 weeks bring them up to about 8inches -- the box then goes to bloom for 60 days -- harvested and the cycle continues !--  Once I have the numbers on production I can decide how many "Units" I need !-- My goal is 200-250 grams per box which is about 1/2 sq.meters! 34 uniform kolas per box !-- with popcorn and trim going to extracts and hash ! So what do U think ?


----------



## giggy

morning to all the ofc. thank you to all my military veteran brothers and sisters. coffee brewing, lets get the day started. peace


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, Bozzo, Keef, and others; Thanks for a job well done. Glad you made it back.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- How far we going today Sarge ?-- All the way -- G.I.-- All the way !   -- Watching the news this morning and starting now if U get busted with less than 25 grams in N.Y.C. -- U get a ticket !!-  Hot Dam -- I got to have me one of them tickets one day !   Plan on following Sarge's advice when it comes to growing weed !  How much am I gonna grow ?? Much am I gonna grow ? As much of the finest I can lay hands on as I can !


----------



## umbra

smoke em, if you got em....time for wake n bake


----------



## jaga

_Happy days OFC 
A guy on the other channel donated me 4 XG Budmaster panels
I only have the 1 in so far But the go crazy under this light :vap-Bong_smoker: _


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- Yo Hippie -- did U get that box ?  I've got a New top for use as a cloner !-  3/8 inch marine plywood drilled with 70 -- 2 inch holes for clones -- got it laid out but got to cut it out and finished up ! Then my first grow "Unit" is complete -- now to fill it up and start cranking out some weed !  When I get some production numbers -- I'll let U know when I get them !  -- the next step - 3 more Units and killer mothers from outstanding varieties ! One at a time !-- Help me find 2 more !!


----------



## lovbnstoned

Hippy420,, how good r those Cool Tube reflector for use in flowering ????


----------



## lovbnstoned

Keef I try,, just i'm in so much pain,, i can hardly do anything more,, even with my pills,, tryin to get a grow going this week
Kalashnikova
Chronic Thunder
 both of those r high in CDB


----------



## lovbnstoned

JaGa what r the Budmasters ???


----------



## Keef

Hello Jaga !- I know it's not morning where U are but glad U could join us !- When are U planning a trip to India !-  Now that U have more lights U need that freak indica from a villiage back home !-  Morning Giggy !  Good Day to all !


----------



## lovbnstoned

Keef,, i just got some seeds from Attitude,, with no problems


----------



## yooper420

Veterans Day in the OFC, thanks to all of our veterans for helping to keep the American way live and well. Wake and bake time ya`ll.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Lovebnstoned !-- I was a little worried about Attitude !-- Trying to find Tranquil Elephantizer seed !-- if I can't find it in a month or so I'll go ahead with Williams Wonder -- Love to have some viciously dank unknown indica from India too !! I think Jaga said budmaster !  Don't know what they are !-- After going to LEDs I can"t go back !--


----------



## Keef

Sorry about your pain olstoner !-- Umbra is working on something that will help !-  I need to talk with  the Gman !-- he taught me how to decarb and isomerize !-- there has to be a way to degrade THC into CBDs !- if it can be done he knows how !- Jaga - U mentioned another site -- if there are Old Farts there bring them home !


----------



## bozzo420

A good day to you all. Been sitting out in the woods all morning. it is the last nice day around here.  Cold coming ,so I just sat there and enjoyed the 50 degree morning. yooper you guys are getting slammed. Good for  the hunters at least.


----------



## yooper420

Not too bad here, yet. We got 4-5 inches, a little freezing rain and now it`s snowing again. Good for hunting, if it stays. Will be hunting no matter what, all set up last weekend. Not a lot of deer, TOO many WOLVES.


----------



## Hippie420

lovbnstoned said:


> Hippy420,, how good r those Cool Tube reflector for use in flowering ????


Work great in either veg or flower. I can get a 600 watt light within ten to twelve inches of the tops of the plants with no burn.


----------



## Keef

Guys U know I'm almost computer illiterate !-- I can do e-mail and find my way here !-- I was just trying to answer a friend request and I don't know what happened but I got lost !  Same thing last time I tried to answer a P.M. !--U people all are my friends -- I have to live a double life cause of weed !- The O.F.C. is the only place I can just be myself !  I had to sit quietly the other day during a conversation about MMJ !


----------



## Keef

Forgot !- I can google but R.W..S. has place orders and stuff - my computer problem- there's nothing wrong with the way this site is laid out !-- My peeps from our old site know I'm also known as "The Smart Phone Assassin " double tapped the first one with a 38 police special !-- do NOT shoot a gun in the house it will make your ears bleed !-- turned my second one into dust with a 12 gauge !-  RWS says my computer problems have to do with my Traumatic Brain Injury ! Some difficult things are easy to me and some things that should be easy are beyond me! I have been warned that if I shoot this one I won't get a replacement this time !


----------



## yooper420

Keef, calm down bro. RWS will get you through, same as you got her through. Remember, computers do not belong outside in the presence or firearms. Only bad things can happen. I`m in the same boat with ya, cause the little I know about computers I taught myself, which isn`t much. Hang in there, we`ll help each other through. Peace bro.


----------



## Keef

We good Yoop !-- Sometimes it takes teamwork !-- I got kinda frustrated about it this morning !-- Ain't killed a phone in quite awhile -- I'm just trying to learn to deal with it !-- Just accept that there are some things I can't do that other see as second nature !-- Upside is -- I can clone the Hell out this Widow and the bloom room will be full before I know it !  I know how she is and what to expect !  These people down here never had nothing like this and I'm fixin to take it to a whole new level !--


----------



## Keef

Hey O.F.C. -- I went to that breedbay place Umbra told me about and found the Bohdi website -- Ya'll I seen things and stuff !-- this ain't no generic seedsite !-- they got things -- U got to look for yourself !  Umbra !-- U Da Man !- Think I found what I been looking for !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I knew you would. Bodhi has a great selection of genetics with medicine in mind. Of course, a Bodhisattva is a teacher. And at the moment that Buddha reach enlightenment it was beneath a Bodhi tree. Just some useless info that leaks out of my brain sometimes.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, lets get the day started. got my coffee brewing. well it looks like tomight i change from led to metal halide as it temps are going down. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake this morning, then it`s time to deal with the snow. Gotta get the blower on my 4 wheeler, give the snow a blow job, and then back to the important stuff. Deer season starts Saturday, so back to setting up blinds and camera`s (maybe on the camera`s). Gettin` the itch.


----------



## giggy

thinking about taking my grandson home to texas to do some hunting with my brothers.


----------



## bozzo420

I missed one last night. I would come up yoop, but the drive today on just a little snow was enough for this old timer. my tests last week showed I have Barrette's esophagus . but no cancers.....all is good. take my Prilosec's and I'm fine.    I think it is fix coffee for the evening hunt and go on out and spend the rest of my day out in the tree house. Dubbies and coffee makes for a good hunt.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Happy High to all my fello tokers:joint: n hope that everyone is doing well today


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> I missed one last night. I would come up yoop, but the drive today on just a little snow was enough for this old timer. my tests last week showed I have Barrette's esophagus . but no cancers.....all is good. take my Prilosec's and I'm fine.    I think it is fix coffee for the evening hunt and go on out and spend the rest of my day out in the tree house. Dubbies and coffee makes for a good hunt.



Good morning weed everyone. I'm in the same boat with you bozzo. I was diagnosed 4 years ago with Barrette's. Too many years of acid reflux. I'm on a prescription which is the same as prilosec. Cheaper than over the counter as long as insurance covers it. I'm tacking RSO everyday and I'm hoping when I go in again in a couple of years it will be esophagus cells instead of stomach cells or goblet cells. I would love to go in and be free of that crap. I am about ready to get off the prescription and try natural controls along with a good diet. They say that about 5% of the people that have Barrette's have it go to cancer. That is something we don't want and will not get. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

Is Barrett's where you have a little pocket in your throat that makes swallowing food difficult at times? If it is, count me in. I suffered with acid reflux for three years until it eventually went away on it's own. I always figured the best way to stay healthy is to stay the hell away from doctors when at all possible.

Eleven years ago, they tried to claim I might have either bladder or kidney cancer. They wanted to shove a camera up a place I didn't figure it would fit too well, so I told 'em to shove it up theirs. Still alive and well with absolutely NO symptoms.

I was thinking about you earlier today, Beemer. Just got done making the dough for egg noodles. Wish ya lived next door!


----------



## Beemer

Oh man EGG NOODLES and home made. Well if I did an Iron Butt ride I would be there Friday morning. Left overs?? Oh yea fried leftover egg noodles.


----------



## Hippie420

Buddy, if you make it this far, I'll make ya a batch you couldn't eat in a week!

How do you fry them? Is it like you fry potatoes?


----------



## Beemer

Yup fried in butter until golden brown.


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like I'll have to try it next time. The girls came home after a day's worth of power shopping and ate every damn one of 'em. I did win a nomination for father/husband of the year though when they saw I even made homemade butter to go on 'em! Might have aced neighbor of the year after I sent a big bowl of my potato/cheese/ham soup next door, too.

I love to cook........


----------



## Keef

Is it too late for Wake and Bake ? Keef been shot and missed-- sheet at and hit !  Try to make in the morning !--couple of weather fronts double teamed me !-- I'll get back up soon as I can !-- don't know any other way !  Don't think I'll be able to get that Tranquil Elephantizer but Williams Wonder is available and since they give it 9.5 out of 10 stars so I'm down with Willy !--  straight up powerful indica !- found some fine second choices too !-- Snow Lotus , Ancient O.G. -- White Dawg !-- Headband and others !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, trying to get the day started. i have been down in my back for almost three weeks now and i don't know how much more i can stand. my pain meds did me bad yesterday and made me feel sick the bad part is i ate one and a half over the day so it wasn't like i took to much. anyway i got coffee brewing and trying my best. i hope everybody has a great day. supposed to go down in the mid 20's tonight. peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I hear ya Giggy !-- hang in there Cuz !--  Ya'll it took me 16 months to  narrow  7 Widow lines down the one !--  it'll be another 2 month's until I'm there but the decisions been made !-- got to get ready for Willy !--  if I could juggle all them Widow lines -- I can fold William's Wonder into the mix no problem !-- got myself a plan to have something above and beyond anything around here come the end of prohibition !-- Think I'm gonna keep my mouth shut publicly about what I'm gonna do !  My Widow -- she be for the masses and they'll love it but this little thang will be a legend !--


----------



## Keef

Of course I'll be crossing Williams Wonder on my Widow and "White Willy" will probably be my production variety !-  When I bring this mystery variety in I won't have room for my Widow !- I put a lot of work and time into her and I'm hoping to find an Old Fart who'll adopt her and give her a good home !- I had one of them moments of clarity while studying the work going on over a breedbay !  They doing some stuff and things over there !  I saw the light !


----------



## umbra

Keef...I left MP to follow a few breeders over at Breedbay, and it took me full circle back here. There is so much others are doing, that MP alone was not enough for me. I can tell you are interested in what others are doing, and you are on a journey my friend. For me, breeding was my path.

They said I would shine
like the lights in the city,
I hoped it would be
like the moon on the sea.
There was no one around
when I started to breed,
and now there's a million people
waiting for my seeds.
It's what my sight is,
it's what my fight is,
it's what my life is.


----------



## Keef

Would expect nothing less from our Umbra !-- I don't really want to breed Cuz !--  But it may be the only way to get what I want !--  I just want a couple of  very outstanding Mothers and to crank out enough so my wife can quit her job!--  I was over at breedbay not so much to find a variety but to understand why they crossed this on that !  I saw a pattern and I think I saw something they've missed! Or they just don't talk about it !


----------



## umbra

I think there is a common theme when it comes to breeding. My first crosses were to find a medicine that I couldn't buy or find. There are plenty of things that breeders and pollen chuckers don't talk about. Some of it, they expect you already know, whether you do or not. And other things are more about their own signature, or stamp of what they are looking for. Personally, I see patterns in every day things. Pattern recognition is a weird brain thing, that's all I can say. I can not tell you if my epilepsy has anything to do with it or not. I think it is more the experimental drug my mother had me on in a drug trial in the 60's. It was supposed to bridge new neuro pathways for the left and right sides on my brain to communicate and therefore cure my epilepsy. It didn't cure my epilepsy, but it had very strange side effects.


----------



## thegloman

What up Old Farts?
Well, my attempt to get the widows & the PGG to finish failed.  We've had high winds & low temps here for a week or so.  Now it's S**wing again.  
All the widows & PGG got frozen so they came in.  Widows buds didn't get a chance to tighten up, so I have 12 jars of fluffy sparkely buds.
The PGG pretty much got vac. packed and will be turned into butter.
Oh well, maybe next year.  I'm gonna try to cross Big Betty & Lady into it so we can shorten the flowering time.
I hope everybody is doing well.  I'm still doing the interferon, but it ain't near as bad *** as me.  Only 6 weeks left & I should be free of the Hep.  Then I can destroy my liver with tequila & beer!  Whoo-Hoo!
Take care Y'all!


----------



## Hippie420

Sorry to hear Old Man Winter got to your gals, Glo. Looks like Beemer's got the last one standing.


----------



## Keef

Da Gman is still with us !-- I been worried about U Cuz !-- was afraid U ended up in the hospital -- knew it was that or working on Harvest !--  Umbra -- I never saw patterns in things like I do since my fall !  All I know about breeding is what I learned about pertaining to horses and cows, dogs and the such - farm stuff !-- Something tells me this is not the farming the meant in the F.F.A. !-- I know the plant I'm looking for is an F-1 cross !-  probably an indica heavy hybrid  !-- William's Wonder is a great place to start !--  that T.E. if I remember right -- was an O.G. ' 88. X Hashplant they then put a Snow Lotus male on the offspring of that first cross !  I don't want an F-3 or 4  cross !-- Willy reminds me of that hashplant cross !--


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie -- did U get that box ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- U know I'm not after a variety but just one plant so I got a question !  When I find that Queen -- I am gonna forget or lie about what she is -- just let the weed speak for itself !   If people don't know her geneology they can't replicate her -- is that wrong !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Da Gman is still with us !-- I been worried about U Cuz !-- was afraid U ended up in the hospital -- knew it was that or working on Harvest !-- Umbra -- I never saw patterns in things like I do since my fall ! All I know about breeding is what I learned about pertaining to horses and cows, dogs and the such - farm stuff !-- Something tells me this is not the farming the meant in the F.F.A. !-- I know the plant I'm looking for is an F-1 cross !- probably an indica heavy hybrid !-- William's Wonder is a great place to start !-- that T.E. if I remember right -- was an O.G. ' 88. X Hashplant they then put a Snow Lotus male on the offspring of that first cross ! I don't want an F-3 or 4 cross !-- Willy reminds me of that hashplant cross !--



Yeah bro, I'm still upright & breathing.    The meds triggered some sort of attack on my hips, knees, ankles & hand.  I got so sore I couldn't walk for a while & asking for a pain med here makes you public enemy #1.  Never been anyplace where the Dr's act like freaking cops before.
 No matter tho, they sent me to the behavior health to get my brain picked. I guess to see if I was just wanting to be a junkie.  My Goodness, after all, I HAVE a big bottle of Methadone. I just choose not to use it.  So, by the time they were done with me I had the poor young lady shrink twitching in her chair.   I just love playing "Mind F#*k" with the "pro's".
 I think SHE probably went for the pills when I left. Hehehe!

 I'm thinking seriously about building a wine press for making butter in large batches. Might even work on large RSO extractions. I was frugel this year & saved my leaf.  So how many sticks of butter for 6 pounds of leaf? hehehe!

 Keef, I been thinking about the iso thing again.  With a butt load of oil gathered from leaf winterized & charcoal filtered there might be a huge improvement on potentcy.  Leaf contains a higher percentage of cbd per weight than buds do from what I'm told & all the cbd can be iso'd into THC. Thus giving you a larger usable volume of good oil for cooking. I don't like the taste of iso'd oil for smoking, but it does work.  Wild Hemp from what I understand has a high % of cbd but almost no THC. What if you iso'd the hemp oil?

 Anybody else got any views on that 'ol Hemp plant?   Breeders?
 Cross some low Thc strain into hemp & get a balanced % of THC & CBD?


----------



## umbra

Keef yes '88 G13/hp. Hazeman has the cut in seed form. A '88g13/hp x William's Wonder might do the trick.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- U know I'm not after a variety but just one plant so I got a question ! When I find that Queen -- I am gonna forget or lie about what she is -- just let the weed speak for itself ! If people don't know her geneology they can't replicate her -- is that wrong !


absolutely correct. I have mentioned some of my crosses and some breeders went and bred them to release commercially. And then there are those who take someone's strain and rename it and call it theirs.


----------



## Beemer

thegloman said:


> What up Old Farts?
> Well, my attempt to get the widows & the PGG to finish failed.  We've had high winds & low temps here for a week or so.  Now it's S**wing again.
> All the widows & PGG got frozen so they came in.  Widows buds didn't get a chance to tighten up, so I have 12 jars of fluffy sparkely buds.
> The PGG pretty much got vac. packed and will be turned into butter.
> Oh well, maybe next year.  I'm gonna try to cross Big Betty & Lady into it so we can shorten the flowering time.
> I hope everybody is doing well.  I'm still doing the interferon, but it ain't near as bad *** as me.  Only 6 weeks left & I should be free of the Hep.  Then I can destroy my liver with tequila & beer!  Whoo-Hoo!
> Take care Y'all!



Good afternoon weed Gman. Mother Nature has her ways. I'm down to almost no sun out here because of tree's and of course our figgin rain. My PGG is still hanging in there. I put a heater in the greenhouse to try and keep the frost away and ato dry the air a little. Seems to be working. The branches are getting a little heavier and the buds seem to be filling in. Very very slow going though. I cut the cola's off the ones outside a few weeks back and I rolled a dub with it and I got pleasantly stoned and a nice sativa high at that. Tasted like sheet because I never got cured but what the hell, it was nice to see how it might be when it finishes. 

View attachment 1106141547a.jpg


View attachment 1106141548c.jpg


View attachment 1106141547.jpg


View attachment 1106141549.jpg


View attachment 1113140850.jpg


View attachment 1113140851.jpg


View attachment 1113140851a.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Look like Christmas trees. Nice job.


----------



## Beemer

WeedHopper said:


> Look like Christmas trees. Nice job.



It's only one plant but does look like a couple of Christmas trees. :48:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Beemer !-- needed some bud porn !-- Umbra -- not exactly what I have in mind but it would be a good match wouldn't ?  We know it ain't just the cross but the phenotype that matters most ! I had Widow girls that were all over the place from sativa to indica strong !  The girls finished anywhere from 60-75 days depending on the line !  Made me crazy !--  Hey Gman !-- I still got some Lady and Big Betty seed !  Should I introduce them to William ?


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> absolutely correct. I have mentioned some of my crosses and some breeders went and bred them to release commercially. And then there are those who take someone's strain and rename it and call it theirs.



I have been checking on  the genetics of the Holland's hope . It is a cross of  Hindu Kush and skunk #1.  But then another cross of the same 2 is called Hindu skunk.

 Reminds me of a good friend long ago. He sold pot back in the 70's.  I was at his house one day and someone came in and asked if Rick had some of the good Columbian that was around. Rick Said I got some of that. Then another guy come in and asked if he had any of the Jamaican that was in town. Yep ,He says he had some of that.  We laughed for weeks . Rick had one kind and it was neither Columbian or Jamaican. 

 hey Hippy that skunk #1 is mold resistant And has been crossed with many others.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## bozzo420

Beemer said:


> It's only one plant but does look like a couple of Christmas trees. :48:



sweet Mr. B.  if it was here it would be a stiff.  It might be 20 here. maybe.


----------



## bozzo420

thegloman said:


> What up Old Farts?
> Well, my attempt to get the widows & the PGG to finish failed. We've had high winds & low temps here for a week or so. Now it's S**wing again.
> All the widows & PGG got frozen so they came in. Widows buds didn't get a chance to tighten up, so I have 12 jars of fluffy sparkely buds.
> The PGG pretty much got vac. packed and will be turned into butter.
> Oh well, maybe next year. I'm gonna try to cross Big Betty & Lady into it so we can shorten the flowering time.
> I hope everybody is doing well. I'm still doing the interferon, but it ain't near as bad *** as me. Only 6 weeks left & I should be free of the Hep. Then I can destroy my liver with tequila & beer! Whoo-Hoo!
> Take care Y'all!



I took it for a year with ribroviron . I lost 30 pounds . the pills sure dampen the appetite. After I was done, I asked my doctor if I could keep taking the pills. I needed to lose more weight. My doctor laughed. liver good function numbers and virus free foe 15 years now.


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> sweet Mr. B.  if it was here it would be a stiff.  It might be 20 here. maybe.



BRRRR it's was 30 here this morning so it's cold all over the country. Happy Days :vap_smiley:


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> hey Hippy that skunk #1 is mold resistant And has been crossed with many others.:vap_bong__emoticon:


Got some waitin' on ya when ya get back!


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Thanks Beemer !-- needed some bud porn !-- Umbra -- not exactly what I have in mind but it would be a good match wouldn't ? We know it ain't just the cross but the phenotype that matters most ! I had Widow girls that were all over the place from sativa to indica strong ! The girls finished anywhere from 60-75 days depending on the line ! Made me crazy !-- Hey Gman !-- I still got some Lady and Big Betty seed ! Should I introduce them to William ?



Lady & Betty didn't perform too well this year, but they sure do finish early.
 I planted them in the first part of june & harvested fully finished in first of Oct.  Good yields, but not as potent this year.  Could be me, but I'm going to bring in some new blood next year.

 That T.E. sounds pretty good.  
*Bodhi Seeds Sunshine Daydream Regular looks like a winner too.  Thinking about this one seriously.*


----------



## Keef

Saw that when I was looking for that T.E. -- come away with a whole new plan !--   might as well grow the best we can get !


----------



## Beemer

Just took a few pictures of the buds. Not the best pictures but it's showing some sparkle in there. :ccc: 

View attachment 1113141508.jpg


View attachment 1113141508a.jpg


View attachment 1113141510.jpg


----------



## Keef

Got another SOG moved to bloom today -- got a set of rooted clones for the 1st and  a set rooting for the 15th.  by then William should be ready for a run !--   Love it when a plan comes together !


----------



## lovbnstoned

those pic's still look awesome to me ,, beemer


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, lets get the day started. got my folgers black silk brewing. got me a couple hours ot yesterday, got to do some fab work. didn't miss a beat, but i'm paying for it this morning. my back has gave me hell for about three weeks now, and working on the floor is rough for me anymore. one of our customers had a track brake and wad up under the deck, pushed the handrail higher then the dust box. the dust box is a little over eight foot tall. needless to say it was a mess. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, tgif.   Keef, I am not one to let obstacles keep me from my goals, so I try to find alternate solutions. Your choice of strains should not keep you from the meds you need. So in my way, I am trying to help you find another path to the same thing. Of course, some paths are dead ends...but you will never know what is possible unless you try.


----------



## giggy

this is what a rotary blast drill looks like.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Late to wake and bake, but I`m here now. Ah, coffee and a bowl, then deal with the snow, and more snow, and more snow. Now it`s gonna get cold. Not all is lost though as deer season starts in the morning, gun season anyway. So far we`ve had 20 inches or so, getting` deep in the woods. Life is good. My garden is getting close also. Life is better now. Peace.


----------



## umbra

thegloman the sunshine daydream is great smoke. Couple of keepers in every pack


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Umbra -- not letting obstacles stand in my way has led encounters with the Po-Po more than once !  I try to temper it some these days !-- What U are doing with the Autos with High CBDs is an honorable endeavor and I salute U !-- I would do it different but that's just me !-- There was a guy back in 1966  named Mechaulam (sp?) Who published a paper on synthesizing the delta 9 and delta 6 isomers !-- I don't have the smarts to replicate his work but if I could I would use a synthetic CBD balance with a nice natural honey oil to make an homogenized e-cig juice that was maybe 40% THC and maybe 10% CBDs !  or use the CBDs in a 1000 other ways !-- Wish I was a smart brother !


----------



## Hippie420

Anybody got a cheap way of getting rid of powdery mildew? I jacked the humidity up too high for the clones and now mom's got the crap.


----------



## Keef

I guess what I just said was --when I find a street chemist who can teach me to make synthetic CBDs -- I'd have to cook up me about a quart of that stuff !  Control the pain of a whole city !!  Cause once I know how - I can't unlearn it !-- Umbra !-- can U break 1% CBDs with those autos ?


----------



## umbra

Keef...I graduated from high school at 16 and had a full ride to Princeton. Princton has one of the world's greatest research libraries. The Israeli papers were the first thing I found. I was expelled for my experiments with olevitol. And that was 1975.


----------



## umbra

there is a company in CO making 100% cbd RSO extracts


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody got a cheap way of getting rid of powdery mildew? I jacked the humidity up too high for the clones and now mom's got the crap.


i use a tablespoon of baking soda to a gallon of water. i took a old spray boddle and sprayed them real well then after a day or so sprayed them with just water. hope that helps.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody got a cheap way of getting rid of powdery mildew? I jacked the humidity up too high for the clones and now mom's got the crap.



no powdery mildew  , peroxide and water  real cheap.  But once you have it .... you have it.  I had to deal with it outdoors this year. but once you have it  all you can do is control it.  The no powdery mildew is good. but any clones taken from the mother will have it.  time to drop another seed I'm afraid my friend.


----------



## bozzo420

It is not the skunk#1 is it?   That's why I'm going for early mold resistant  next year . that stuff sucks.


----------



## lovbnstoned

arternoon,, n how is everyone today,, high as hell i hope hahahahaahaahahaahahaahaaha


----------



## lovbnstoned

Giggy,, what is that Rotary Blaster used for ???


----------



## Keef

Lovebnstoned is in da house !-- I still haven't answered the question - just how high can I get ?  Working on it !--  Umbra - In 1975 I came back to the states after a year in Korea !-  I joined the army after high school -- cause they draft white trash first , round here anyway !-- I was my families sacrifice to the war effort !-- really disappointed them by surviving and not ending up in the jungle !-- Fought in the race riots between soldiers and stood my ground as a proud ,skilled and talented Military Policeman ! Could have went to work for any law enforcement -- my mind was screwed -- had lots of guilt !- So I went back to shaping steel to my will !-- wasn't enough income for the demon I was married to so I started moving weed ! I could make more on Friday night than I could make working all week but it never was enough ! I had a fragile mind and she stomped on it every chance she had !-- Only problem is if U screws Keef over and he survives shame on yo happy a** !  I slowly began to heal !


----------



## giggy

lovbnstoned said:


> Giggy,, what is that Rotary Blaster used for ???


they are used in strip mining, in my business it is used to get to coal and in rock quarries. they are used to drill the holes for the blasting agent.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDXZgAaTVqA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akSmI2FeZEo[/ame]


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> It is not the skunk#1 is it? That's why I'm going for early mold resistant next year . that stuff sucks.


Nope. Didn't bother the Skunk a bit. Green Giant got it, but I think I caught it early enough to kill it. Sprayed the whole plant with H2O2, and I might try Giggy's baking soda trick just for good measure.

 They claim Potassium Bicarbonate will kill it permanently. If it keeps coming back after the peroxide and baking soda, I'll hunt some up.


----------



## Keef

I got a divorce in 85 when my daughter was 7 -- Met RWS at work and we married in 90 and shortly after that we got custody of my child !-- I gave her the opportunities that I never had -- she is an engineer now and lives a very nice life !-- being a child of her mother she decided I wasn't good enough !-  she does not want her children exposed to my life style !- perhaps when they are older my grandchildren will want to meet their grandfather !--  I'm at peace with it all now and one thing U can bet on is that Keef is gonna be Keef !- -- Life is good !


----------



## Beemer

Good afternoon weed everyone. Well the power went out last night for around 4 hours and the greenhouse froze. Just got done chopping and rough trimming the PGG. Lot of airy buds and a lot of shake. Weight wise it won't be very good but I'm hoping for some nice sativa smoke. The 2014 season is done. Here's the last pictures of the year. First one is the 2 pepper plants, that actually had blooms on it, that froze also. I didn't take a picture of the pgg before chopping. It was hanging on the ground. Sad looking thing. Anyway here they are 

View attachment 1114141317a.jpg


View attachment 1114141317.jpg


View attachment 1114141328.jpg


View attachment 1114141329.jpg


View attachment 1114141328a.jpg


----------



## umbra

Beemer I am sorry for your loss. You managed to save some of her, good job.


----------



## umbra

Giggy, the only time I got to use some thermite was for the blasting hole at a quarry.


----------



## Keef

Beemer that sucks !-  I just knew U would be the one to get that PPG to finish !  Still U got smoke and it ain't the end of the world !-- U people up north need to plant indica and indica heavy hybrids next year !  It's been a nail biter this fall watching U guys all race the weather ! When Prohibition ends I'm gonna grow me some big a** sativas outside like some old school Thai Stick or Blue Mountain Jamaican and the list goes on !  Still hasn't froze her and may not !-- I coulda rode that PPG till January if it needed it to finish !-- it's just not worth going to jail for -- They's some killer indica hybrids with a fast finish and the right one will give U that sweet trippy sativa head buzz and a laid back indica body buzz -- U got the whole winter to research the variety best suited to U !-- Next year is gonna be a great year with a huge harvest of world class weed for the whole O.F.C.  The Oracle has spoken !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> I guess what I just said was --when I find a street chemist who can teach me to make synthetic CBDs -- I'd have to cook up me about a quart of that stuff ! Control the pain of a whole city !! Cause once I know how - I can't unlearn it !-- Umbra !-- can U break 1% CBDs with those autos ?



Interestingly enough keef, CBD is "from all I've found", NOT a controlled substance in any way as long as there is no THC in it.  Well, I figured I'd just look & guess what? you can buy CBD oil legally over the internet from some legit sources.

 Makes a guy wonder about things, in more ways than one.  First, if this is so, why isn't it being made available more?  Could it be really just because of the financial influence it could have on the MMJ business?
 Seems if a person wanted a 50/50 mix of THC & CBD it would be easy.
 Maybe I'm just high, but I've considered this more than once.

 If I knew someone who wanted to trade say, 25ml of CBD oil for 25ml of cold extract bud oil I'd try that, but I don't.


----------



## thegloman

Dog Gone It Beemer!
I was hoping you would get her finished.  Well it looks like she got further along than mine & what the heck, it still smokes & makes good brownies. 
Mine had a sort of a chocolate hint to it as it was getting dried, but now it's just green smelling.

I'm getting ready to pick up supplies for your canna balm recipe.  I'm having a lot of sore joints now with winter here & this looks like just the ticket.
Thanks B


----------



## giggy

morning ofc WAKE AND BAKE, got coffee and a good buzz. chilly here today, but looks to be a nice one. yall have a great one.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Giggy, the only time I got to use some thermite was for the blasting hole at a quarry.


around here they use ammonia nitrate (sodie) and diesel mix. the same stuff they got the federal building in oklahoma city with. you used to could buy sodie, i have by the pallets but not so much anymore.


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Good afternoon weed everyone. Well the power went out last night for around 4 hours and the greenhouse froze. Just got done chopping and rough trimming the PGG. Lot of airy buds and a lot of shake. Weight wise it won't be very good but I'm hoping for some nice sativa smoke. The 2014 season is done. Here's the last pictures of the year. First one is the 2 pepper plants, that actually had blooms on it, that froze also. I didn't take a picture of the pgg before chopping. It was hanging on the ground. Sad looking thing. Anyway here they are


sorry to hear that beemer, but i hope it's good.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy U it so far this morning ?  Mane !- I just love it when U can see the smoke coming out the Gman's ears !! -- So Gman -- if U had a supply of this concentrated CBD solution and some fine weed with a High THC level -- anyway U could like add C.B.D.s to a desired level to the weed ? That would be some fine medicine wouldn't it ?  Couple tokes and the pain goes away and U get a fine a** buzz on the side !  Now where can I get this stuff !--


----------



## umbra

bluebird botanical is 1 that I have heard of, but there are several


----------



## Keef

Umbra's in da house !--  I just be pushing the G'Man's buttons this morning Cuz !  Make him focus that brilliant mind !-- I've seen what he can do !-- it would not surprise me one bit if he could synthesis the stuff himself !  Depending on cost I'll use it in e-cig juice and work out the dosage on myself !-  Shoot   U turned me onto that website that solved the potency and seperation problem ,adding some C.B.D.s to the formula shouldn't be a problem !


----------



## Keef

C.B.D.s and DMSO in a topic application ?


----------



## Beemer

Keef said:


> C.B.D.s and DMSO in a topic application ?



Good morning weed to all. Keef do you know how you would infuse it into the DMSO? I can get it down at the Grange. Thought about infusing it with Harlequin.


----------



## Keef

Beemer -- DMSO takes things across the skin and into the blood stream !-- Every compound in the weed would get in the blood stream both good and bad !  Perhaps a very clean BHO but even that could have some bad compounds that could do harm !-- I wouldn't do it but if U must then talk to the G'man !  My advice would be to wait a little longer and let's explore this store bought C.B.D. stuff !-- see how clean it is first !  Might just be what a lot of us need !--


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> around here they use ammonia nitrate (sodie) and diesel mix. the same stuff they got the federal building in oklahoma city with. you used to could buy sodie, i have by the pallets but not so much anymore.



giggy  my dad was from your state. He is the only person ever called  it sodie.  When ever he planted a garden, he had to have his sodie. A little in every hole with a plant lol  thanks for the memories.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> giggy  my dad was from your state. He is the only person ever called  it sodie.  When ever he planted a garden, he had to have his sodie. A little in every hole with a plant lol  thanks for the memories.


i'm from texas (born in and raised) and while my great grand father was alive he called it sodie. after he passed i never heard it called that till i moved to bama after i got married, then my father inlaw and his brothers called it sodie. my great grand father (born in and raised in texas) called pecans, pee-cans too.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Didn't bother the Skunk a bit. Green Giant got it, but I think I caught it early enough to kill it. Sprayed the whole plant with H2O2, and I might try Giggy's baking soda trick just for good measure.
> 
> They claim Potassium Bicarbonate will kill it permanently. If it keeps coming back after the peroxide and baking soda, I'll hunt some up.



the skunk#1 is a mold resistant strain.  I had one Chernobyl that never got it when the other 3 plants in the greenhouse got it. But.

 I used everything and got mine to harvest ,except the 4 I ripped up. They were the same 2 strains I got from one source. But they infected most of the rest. except that one .strange. 
 I would still protect the uninfected ones from the infected ones. 

 problem is there is a difference between finishing an outdoor grow and making clones. outdoors I  had no choice.  

 umbra  uses lactic acid bacteria as a preventative treatment. I am making some next year.   some use other treatments as  preventive treatment.  Better to never get it.  I'm trying lots of things to stay away from it.


----------



## Keef

Knocked a pump plug loose this morning !-- found a box of wilted plants about a hour ago !-- they all standing proud again except 2 and they may come around !-- tight space in the grow room but if I had more room I'd add more boxes ! They paying 36% tax rate on weed in Colorado ?  Oh!- Hell No !-- I quess they'll have to give me one of them tickets or fine me !-- be a Hell of a lot cheaper than 36% !


----------



## Hippie420

If I can't kill it rather than control it, I'll hack the whole bunch and start fresh. I'm not going to run the risk of passing out infected clones. They claim potassium bicarbonate is the only thing known to actually kill the stuff, so I'll give it a try. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll got me thinking this morning !-- It would be against the law so I would never do it but would it be possible ?-- If I had a sheet load of fan leaves and stuff and I could synthesis THC and CBDs could I not crumble up them dried leaves and spray the desired amount of that THC and CBDs on it and produce a desireable product from something I might have thrown away ?


----------



## Keef

Anyone know anything about that variety called "Girl Scout Cookies ?-- Umbra U know anything about  the Bohdi variety called "Bizare "-- ? Sounds tricky to grow but is supposed to throw some mutants !


----------



## Rosebud

Girl scout cookies is a great up speedy type high.   I like everything i have tried by Bodhi.


----------



## samarta

Keef-
Wow, Just joined and hope you check back.  These are for you. One is similar to yours only it is white widow big bud, and one I'm sure will take you back - Colombian Gold Bud 

View attachment pi 2WWBB.JPG


View attachment pic1GB.JPG


----------



## samarta

57 and that was the best year for Chevy!  Great finding some other oldies.  It was age that caused me to no longer allow my money to go to cartels, gangs, and thugs!  What a whole new world of quality and consistent smoke!!  Unbelievable the overwhelming number of strains I will never live long enough to try.  But try I will.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rosebud - where ya been ? We missed ya !-- Welcome Sam !-- Yoop our official greeter will be around to lay down our stringent rules and stuff later !--  So Rosebud likes Girl Scout Cookies !-- that's a plus there's so many varieties sometimes it can be hard to find someone to give U a little review !  Thanks for the pics Sam we do like some pics !-- Now it's time for the morning Wake and Bake !------- 
O.K. Old Farts -- time to get up so we can get down !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. samarta welcome to the ofc. i gotta get the coffee brewing and a wake and bake, then the morning will be right. going to set the timer up today. i put my 400w mh yesterday, not as much heat as i expected. that leaves a 100w hps, 2 par 38 2700k-3000k leds, a 18w 3000k fixture flood led, and a 78w 3000k led high bay to add as i go. i also have a bucket of 2700k cfls from 23w to 55w to play with too. yall have a great morning. peace


----------



## Keef

Go Giggy !-- sounds like U got this covered !--  I stuck my head out the back door this morning  and it's cold and nasty out there !-- I'm gonna get lit and keep a gentle glow going all day !-- already did the pharming !-- all my numbers were good yesterday so I don't have to do anything but look in on the girls !  Hey !-- yesterday when I checked in there were 8 guests and me !  What's up with that ?


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Ya'll got me thinking this morning !-- It would be against the law so I would never do it but would it be possible ?-- If I had a sheet load of fan leaves and stuff and I could synthesis THC and CBDs could I not crumble up them dried leaves and spray the desired amount of that THC and CBDs on it and produce a desireable product from something I might have thrown away ?



Well keef, if you go back to the 60's you'll probably remember the weed sprayed with "Angle Dust".  Same diff.  They took worthless Hemp, dried it & lightly sprayed PCP on it & it sold as the best "connisour" weed @ as much as 100 bucks a bag. Keep in mind the bags we bought then were from the guy with the largest hands.  No such thing as "ounces".

 If a person had a good amount of THC & CBD, they could very easily add it to their weed for the desired % of each, however, leaf will still always taste like leaf in my experience which would prevent too many people from wanting it no matter how good it is.  That's just human nature.

 Leaf is a VERY good source of CBD to extract tho.  Oil is rich in CBD from the leaf. More so than the buds per weight.
 If I had a way to measure the percentages I'd probably extract the leaf I have put up.  I'm sure there is enough to be worth collecting in 6 pounds.


----------



## thegloman

Just depends on how devoted a person is.  THC can be built & manipulated in the lab.
Our gov. has done a great deal of this research that they don't say much about.  At one time THC was being considered as a chemical weapon.  It has several delta arrangements & I know of there being THC-THC V.  Like LSD, there are several different versions.
Remember STP?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Missed wake and bake, so let`s have session number 2. Been missing cause it`s deer hunting season. Will drop in and keep track, but will be scarce for the next month. Yesterday (Saturday) was opening day of gun season. It dawned sunny and bright. COLD ? Try 8 degrees to open the season, with 16 - 18 inches of snow in the last couple of days. First time in 25 years (at least), I did not hear a gunshot all day, strange, very strange. Deer sign...yes, deer movement...yes, deer sightings...no. Such is life in the deer woods. Only good thing is, did not see any sign of wolves....yet.


----------



## Hippie420

From what I hear, it's what tobacco companies do with cigarettes. It makes for a more uniform distribution of nicotine.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Anyone know anything about that variety called "Girl Scout Cookies ?-- Umbra U know anything about the Bohdi variety called "Bizare "-- ? Sounds tricky to grow but is supposed to throw some mutants !


I know nothing about it. The emerald cup is coming in a month. I saw some vendors posting they will have some Bodhi's beans for sale. ET was listed. I don't know if Bodhi will be there or not, but my friend Reddog from Sickmed seeds will be there from Spain.


----------



## umbra

the real girl scout cookies is clone only and very hard to find clones to buy. most I know that have it, its on lock down. there are lots of copies and crosses available though. I have a version called strawberry cookies I'm getting ready to pop. the gsc in this cross came from Phatty's Farm and tested at 26% THC.


----------



## Rosebud

I ran an instant cookies, from clone,  that gives satori a run for her money on my favorite smoke.I think it is Bodhi's.  Not a huge producer, might have been operator error... But i kept a clone.  I really like speedy pot.


----------



## umbra

the real gsc is spindly, hard to grow and a very low yield.


----------



## lovbnstoned

i'm just 67,, but frisky heheheheheheheheeheheheh


----------



## Beemer

I'm 66 and only frisky in my mind. :rofl::tokie:


----------



## umbra

I think I'm the youngster around here...57


----------



## bozzo420

I grew some tobacco for the wife a few years ago. And I built  a curing kiln out of a refrigerator. It quick cured the tobacco. Otherwise it has to hang for a year.  Shoot I still have a bunch hanging. 
But I have thought of running some pot leaves through it  .It would mellow it way out. Tobacco is un smoke able unless  its cured.  It would make mild smoking leaf smoke. 

the kiln keeps it at 100% humidity and 100 degrees for 3 weeks and its done.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !-- quess I get to do the Wake and Bake all over again !--  Let me ask the brain trust a question !-- U know I run a Sea Of Green rotation -- I root out a bunch of cuttings and move them to bloom when the clones are healthly !-- Anyway , my question is what variety would lend itself best to this style of growing !- I need to choose carefully because she might be with me for awhile !- My Widow be 16 months old and going strong !   Any suggestions on varieties !-- Umbra -- I can't pop up to the Triangle to pick up a pack of those T.E. seed !-- what I do to get some ?  That was my choice on gut instinct ! Couldn't find them so I was moving on !-- Like to follow my gut feeling when I can !


----------



## Keef

About that Triangle Cup !-- I still got a problem with California !-- Last time I came thru LAX was in '75 - I just got kicked out of Korea where a M.P. escorted me on to a plane and stayed until right before take off !!-- When we got to LAX some freaky looking protesters spit on me and called me a baby killer !!-- I dropped my bag and commenced cleaning house !-- was in handcuffs before I made it to baggage claim ! U just don't do that to some people without getting your nose broken !


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> I think I'm the youngster around here...57



nope i'll be 54 in march.


----------



## Keef

I come from a line of centurians and my plan is to stay alive until they find the cure to the disease called aging !-- One day when I get my body back at it's peak -- One of my biggest stories is gonna be what it was like to grow old !


----------



## Keef

These "clone only " varieties -- I understand !-- I buy a pack of seed to get one plant !-- if I had 10 packs of seed I would still be looking for one plant !-- the best the variety has to offer - ride that girl for years !-- till I find or breed something even better !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> These "clone only " varieties -- I understand !-- I buy a pack of seed to get one plant !-- if I had 10 packs of seed I would still be looking for one plant !-- the best the variety has to offer - ride that girl for years !-- till I find or breed something even better !



HeHeHe! That's right keef! Run the wheels off of it!  
 I've gotten a few seed from the widow twins this year, & I'm figuring they have to be a cross in from BB.  Hopefully that will give it an earlier flowering gene. I just need everything to come in no later than the end of Oct.
 Still got the BWB seeds I got from our southern brother to start this spring.


----------



## samarta

Keef, wish I could have been there to help you clean house but I was off to West Germany when there was still an east and west.  I hate holier than thou, self righteous, lily white asses.


----------



## bozzo420

I always said they have the right to burn the flag......But I have the right....no the obligation to kick their butts.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got the coffee brewing so i guess it is time to get the day started. plants started the first dark cycle this morning. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- waiting on the coffee - Sam the airport Po-Po at LAX turned out to be nice guys !- I got blood on my uniform from the head butt and they took me to the men's room I changed clothes and they escorted me to my connection to Houston !-- the world had changed while I was gone !


----------



## yooper420

After midnight I shall attain the young age of 67 years. Only wish the body felt as good as the mind. Oh well, off to the deer woods. It`s 8 degrees, with more snow coming, 6-16 inches, 2-3 feet in the snow belt areas. Enough is enough Mother Nature, it`s only November. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Its been a nice fall in Cali. The tree are shedding their leaves with night temps in the 40's, but daytime temps still in the 70's. I didn't even bother packing a snow shovel when I moved, lol.


----------



## bozzo420

happy birthday yooper. May the hunting gods have a big 14 pointer walk in front of you tonight.  I almost got him right up the road from you. Sitting in the Seaney , the doe walked right in front of me. so I get ready for the boy I know is coming. But he took his path  behind me.......down wind.......I'll never forget the sound of his antlers hitting all the small trees as he is running off.       good luck  birthday boy

oh yea it's 5 inches so far here and more coming. nobody hunting much around here. I just ran carrots and beats out to the tree house. Before the snow gets so deep the quad wont make it up the hill.  about 8 inches.


----------



## Keef

Shoot him Yoop !-- Happy Birthday !!  Umbra I bet U really miss shoveling that snow -- U got some room to do a little outdoor farming next year or are U strickly an indoor farmer ?  Sam them G.I. from Germany had it going on !-  They introduced me to hash !-- Fine Lebonese Blond and some kind of Temple Balls , don't remember what it was called !-- I had to spend a few months in Ft. Polk before my discharge ,  came from the 2nd Inf. Div. at Camp Casey Korea and was sent as one of the first 100 to Ft. Polk . When they re- activated the 5 th Inf.Div. !-- just like in high school, both assignments I ended up with the trouble makers -- we was a wild bunch !!


----------



## umbra

Nepalese temple balls and fingers. Hand rolled black opiated hash. I remember it well


----------



## Beemer

*Happy Birthday yooper* I hope it's legal to hunt by your house because the big boy is coming to your house. :banana::48:


----------



## bozzo420

I preferred the Choking Red Lebanese.     Berlin 1969. Was absolutely no pot . to this day I mix a little tobacco with good hash.


----------



## Keef

That's the one Umbra !-- In Korea I had discovered what they called O.J.s  -- rolled a joint ,rolled it in opium then rolled back in powdered weed to keep them from being sticky -- 5 for a dollar !-- fire one up and U better be where U want to because U wasn't going no where for awhile !  Remembering that was kinda what led me to start asking about synthetic THC and CBDs  and using it on something similar!  Maybe find a use for all them fan leaves !-- I bet if U used something like that tobacco curing system , Might be able to make fan leaves tasty , chemistry can do the rest !  My eyes are on cheap kilo bricks when the law changes -- maybe make BHO with them and use it half and half with BHO from what I grow for e-cig liquid !  It'll still be better than most around here have ever smoked !-- No one here has ever had THC e-cig juice !-- Then there's the top shelf stuff -- at a premium price !


----------



## Keef

I can hear it already -- Keef why don't just forget about that stuff and concentrate on growing !--  My answer is -- do U know how how big Texas is ?  Just for the records ,I don't and won't move anything near my home , but I got contacts in Houston and New Orleans that would take any and everything I could produce !  So I quess I'll be riding dirty again one day !  Still don't know how many pounds a little airplane cost !  Told them I'd fly again one day !-- it ain't gonna be below treetop level in a huey but I'll fly again one day ! Take off fire up a joint and see how high I can get and still land with the shiny side up ! Anyone want to tag along ?


----------



## lovbnstoned

ya'll make me feel like Grandpa  hahahaahahahaahahaah


----------



## lovbnstoned

Keef U flew CH-1"s assault ??


----------



## Keef

Lovebnstoned -- no I went back into the army in ' 80 and applied for helicopter flight school !-- had a month left when my past bit me in the butt !-- kinda like Umbra and his work with Olivetol !-- I was ALLOWED to resign !   I quess it was better than jail !  they had me and didn't know it !-- they wanted a name I ain't stupid enough to tell them it was me !


----------



## bozzo420

keef when I was in so many wanted out and the army would not let them out. If they said if  you smoke pot we will toss you out. There would of been dubbies lit up at the morning formations. One guy played with a yo-yo every day trying to get a mental discharge. He never got it.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo they had suspended the draft about the time I finished high school -- they were having those peace talk again -- I figured I was next and maybe I could get in and out before the talks broke down again !-- so I volunteered for the draft so I only had to do two years .  They choose to send me to M.P. school  !-- at the end cop training -- of the 50 in the class -- 48 went to Viet Nam !-- 2 of us went to Korea !  I had never been to a year long party before !  The pharmacies had walk up windows ,no prescriptions required !  I shoulda died more than once but somehow -- I partied on !


----------



## Keef

When I re-enlisted in late '80 it had been more than 5 years since my discharge so I had to go thru basic training again !-- they trained me as a surgical assistant at Brooke Army Med Ctr.  Then after a couple years in Virginia I applied for flight school -- but 1st. U had to complete that Warrant Officer Canidate Development Course !-- way worse than both both basic trainings together !-- They spent 8 weeks trying to make me quit !-- I can be a wee bit hard headed ! Don't like people trying to make me do nothing !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. 23º here this morning, had to thaw the lock out on the gate. got coffee brewing and ready for the day. yall have a great one. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- been up awhile just forgot to check in !--got Baked and went to check on the girls !-- RWS been playing musical chairs with the clones -- U can take my aero ones out with it'si basket and foam collar -- take a look at it's roots or move it to another spot -- RWS got a system!-- I don't understand it but the clones keep coming so I'm good !-- Anyway got lost tinkering with stuff !-- U know how we do !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Yoop, any new pains this morning, or are you just one step higher on Jacob's Ladder?


----------



## Keef

I got my feelings hurt yesterday and I needed to complain to someone !-  I been pushing for a new variety to add to the stable !-- RWS said - just what can U do with another variety that U can't do with your Widow !! I didn't have an answer !


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Thanks for the B-Day wishes. Getting` more SNOW, 8"-18" on top of the 16"-!8" we already got. Got things to do, later. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

got a big guy last night. he had broke both antlers off. I thought it was a big girl. I'm all done. this old fart just barley got him hung and took it in to have it cut up this morning before it froze solid. I always did it myself , but I'm just to old for that any more.  

global warming  my butt  ................new ice age


----------



## Keef

Hey Bozzo  glad U had a good hunt !-- I have a rule -- when the temp is lower than my age -- I stay inside when possible !  40's howling wind with some rain !-  sucks !


----------



## AluminumMonster

bozzo420 said:


> got a big guy last night. he had broke both antlers off. I thought it was a big girl. I'm all done. this old fart just barley got him hung and took it in to have it cut up this morning before it froze solid. I always did it myself , but I'm just to old for that any more.
> 
> global warming  my butt  ................new ice age



I know I don't belong in here, buuttttt........

On average, how much does it cost to process a deer?


----------



## Hippie420

AluminumMonster said:


> I know I don't belong in here, buuttttt........
> 
> On average, how much does it cost to process a deer?


 
 Whatcha mean you don't belong in here? Everyone is welcome!

 Only deer I've heard of gettin' processed cost a hundred bucks back thirty years ago, and the guy was sure he didn't get back the meat from his deer.
 I always hack 'em up myself. Cut out the back straps and cut the hind legs off, grind up everything else into burger, slice a few flank steaks, and turn the rest into jerky. Yummmm.......


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hippie420 said:


> Whatcha mean you don't belong in here? Everyone is welcome!
> 
> Only deer I've heard of gettin' processed cost a hundred bucks back thirty years ago, and the guy was sure he didn't get back the meat from his deer.
> I always hack 'em up myself. Cut out the back straps and cut the hind legs off, grind up everything else into burger, slice a few flank steaks, and turn the rest into jerky. Yummmm.......



I thought I was too young to be in here lol.

So, I have never hunted. I just got my first Xbow and want/need to learn everything I can about hunting deer before next fall. I still have to take my state mandated class as well.


----------



## Hippie420

AluminumMonster said:


> I thought I was too young to be in here lol.



I don't care if I've got tattoos older than you. You're still welcome!

 Deer hunting is fun. I haven't been hunting since my last deer hunting partner died. I'll never forget the last words he said to me:

 "Watch where you're pointing that thing! It might be loaded!"


----------



## bozzo420

AluminumMonster said:


> I know I don't belong in here, buuttttt........
> 
> On average, how much does it cost to process a deer?



60 dollars is what I'm paying


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie .how's the sick mama?
 I'm still waiting for my seeds to get here. I'm going to have to learn to grow seeds. I have been clone only so far.
I think my season is over ,I have  a daughter-in-law that took a fall and is in hospital. That's why I did not cut it up myself .Besides it is cold as  bleep. And the back said let someone else do it. The back rules.


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, the back is always the boss.

Skunk mama looks like she's getting it now. Got the goodies coming in the mail Thursday. I've already been looking at the next strains I'll be trying if I can't completely eradicate the mold. The one Green Giant is a bushy old monster, so I might keep her around if I can control it and let her bud out, but the strain will die with her. Ain't no clones coming outta here until I start fresh.

Think I'm going landrace this time. I figure a nice Afghani for a indica and an African genotype for a sativa. Might get a wild hair and bred 'em together just for s&g's.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, it's a whopping 19º this morning. we are colder then billings montana this morning. coffee brewing and ready to start the day. i have been trying to keep my plants warm, this morning at lights out it was 50º but the temps are going up to 50ºtoday. sunday is supposed to be in the 70's with a chance of tornadoes. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

the ones that got it were able to get to the finish ,but  outcome was reduced quantity .  And very frustrating . VERY FRUSTRATING. most indoor growers kill and clean and start clean. You can not put new girls anywhere near the infected ones  It's like they have Ebola. I would rather have mites any day. You can get rid of them suckers.  very  sorry to hear about the skunk.


----------



## AluminumMonster

bozzo420 said:


> 60 dollars is what I'm paying



That's not nearly as bad as I thought it would be.


Good morning OFC! Wake'N'Bake anyone?:bong:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- what else U gonna do ? Go outside and get a tan ?--


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, don't feel alone. It's 19 here, too.


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all  U fello tokers:48: 40 here:holysheep:,, in the land of sunshine    BBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lovbnstoned

Keef,,,, i was on assault helicopters for 3 years ( doorgunner )  thats enough for me


----------



## bozzo420

need a hurricane from the south to push the cold back home. 19 is cold down there giggy


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie - what was the air temp and humidity when U got that white powdery mold ?  My temp in grow room runs at 80 or below and humidity dances around 50% !--it would be good to know what numbers to stay away from -- Lovebnstoned -- Cuz , I really don't like it when peoples is shooting at me know matter what I'm in !  Did U do that " Spray and Pray " technique ?  Melt any barrels ?


----------



## Keef

Lovebnstoned -- U know if U can't hover U can't fly a helicopter !-- my most terrifying flight was when the instructer told me to land !-- I do and he said -- If you're gonna fly like that U flying alone !-- Call the tower and tell U taking your solo flight !- had a grip on the seat with my butt cheeks on that flight !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Cold ? The temp here is a balmy 5 degrees with snow up to your ying yang. Pulled my blind last night. Been hunting this area for over 25 years, lived here over 10 years and have never seen this much snow this early. Hunt about 10 miles from my house, the snow there is over knee deep, too deep for this 67 year old to tromp through every day. Snow there is 2-3 times what is around the house.

Spent 2 years in `nam as a crew chief on a Cobra helicopter gunship.
30 caliber....2000 rounds
40mm cannon...200 rounds
2.75 inch rockets...52


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. looks like it rained last night. In the 50's last night. It was chilly when I got up. Busy day planned; wake n bake, then buy a new car. Actually car is already bought, just have to pick it up.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed you old farts. All you guys flying helos and shooting guns. My number was up in 66 and I wasn't about to go shoot someone or be shot at so i joined the Navy. Did my 3 years 10 months 17 day and 10 hours and got out and haven't looked back. Well maybe a little. Still in contact with a few guys. I fueled the planes that carried the bombs so I was there by proxy. One thing we sure got a lot of good weed and opium in the Philippines. Had a lot of fun there. We are warming up a little. It was 36 this morning instead of 24 which it has been for the last week. That's cold for here. Sure glad I'm not in New York, looks like there are place that got 6' of snow yesterday and last night. Now that is crazy. You guys that have to shovel today be careful, we are old farts.


----------



## Keef

Today it's getting nice again around here !--temps. Today -70/60 -- I should really mow and do some yard work --  I'm not rubbing the temps in anyone's face no matter where U live U got problems !-- Ya'll got snow -- I done Sat on a scorpion twice since we been here and in high summer it can hit 110 !  When them little sand colored scorpions sting sting U -- U forget everything except the pain !!- Little basstids !  One of RWS co workers only got her thumb and pointer finger !-- shark got the rest of them !  Sting Rays ? We got them too !-- get U with that barb , U going to the hospital !


----------



## Hippie420

Twenty five lovely degrees here with a wind chill of eighteen.

It ain't winter 'til I SAY it's winter! 

View attachment DSCN0032.JPG


----------



## Keef

Hippie -- U need socks !-- Hope I don't get that stuff !-- I'm gonna start them Williams Wonder seed like U said and ain't nothing that has been in dirt is coming into the grow room !  I got rid of those grey Rubbermaid boxes and got that 25 spot store bought aero cloner and one of my 34 spot boxes in my nursery / veg. room !-- get that 70 spot box top finished to replace the cloner this Unit be complete !-- the nursery can feed 25-30 -- 8 inch clones every 2 weeks -- start a Unit for William as I sort out a little mother !  Answer the question of whether Keef can stack SOGs !


----------



## Hippie420

I'll wear socks with sandals when I join the DFC, Dead Fart's Club.

Don't know if you can stack SOGs, but I'll guarantee you can stack SCROGs!


----------



## Keef

I do what I want to do !-- I still wear scrub clothes around most of the time -- I get home kick of my shoes and slide into sandals !-- If I have to go out -- I might just keep my socks on and go in my sandals !-- Cause they comfortable and I could give a sheet what others think !   Now that would just be wrong if I had on some cut-off jeans ! Got to draw a line somewhere !  How much hash did U end up with ? I don't remember U giving a total !


----------



## umbra

I have a nephew that is 6'7". He wears size 15 EE shoes. He has a hard time finding shoes that fit, so he wear birkenstock sandals year round. In the winter he wears socks with them. The other day, I went to the grocery store and wore sandals with socks, and I thought everybody was staring at me because of my T shirt. Maybe it was the sandals.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, it was a hundred and twenty something grams. I forget the exact count. It's a few grams less than it was. Love that stuff!

Umbra, it was the socks. Around these parts, if you want to see people wear socks with sandals, all you have to do is take a tour of the local wrinkle farm.
On second thought, I guess it depends on what your T shirt had on it. I used to get looks that quickly disappeared when I wore a shirt that had "FREE MANSON" emblazed across the front. Some folks can't take a joke.


----------



## Keef

Good for U Umbra !-- as I get older my feets get cold easy !-  and my I don't give a flock attitude gets stronger every year !--  That woman better get the bills caught up so I can get my seed soon!-- I'm getting impatient !-- might have to kill me a phone, T.V or computer to reminder her how crazy I am !  I can be crazy as I need to be !  She gone to the grocery !-- let me get my bullets !


----------



## Keef

I'm just playing ! I'm not gonna shoot any more phones and stuff !-- that is if I get my seed !  Either that T.E. if I can find it by then or Williams Wonder and a pack of Snow Lotus seed -- mainly to get a male ! Who knows ? I Might get a fine Snow Lotus line out the deal ? Can U feel me Umbra ?


----------



## umbra

the T shirt read " if it smells like fish...eat it"


----------



## Keef

I can dig that !  It 's all in the way U look at it !-- Did I ever tell U guys that a witch taught me to read the tarot -- Called " The Book of Thoth " and taught me to interpet the Viking Rune Stones and  how to read the coins of an I-Ching spread ?  Freaky stuff !-- I try to tell people it don't matter how much U believe something it don't make it true !--  Want me to tell U your future ??   Can U tell if U sat down and got  toasted with Keef -- He'd steal your soul !-- Beware ! Don't look in his eyes what ever U do !-- Especially when he's real high like right now !--


----------



## Hippie420

You can take the man out of the swamp, but ya can't take the swamp outta the man, right?


----------



## Keef

Hey !- What's that white stuff on top of chicken sheet ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, we are in a thaw now as there was no ice on the windsheild this morning. got my coffee almost done. plants are starting to smell this morn and i'll bet it is the diesel as it is the only one that should have smell yet. i got to figure a way to keep the shed warm cause that 400w mh ain't as hot as i thought it would be. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ya got to forgive me about last night !-- Sometimes I just be entertaining myself -- if any one else finds some humor in it that's great !-- if not -- Oh well !  Pipe be amusing the Hell out of me this morning ! Have a good day all !


----------



## Keef

Hey Ya'll -- We gonna have nice temps today at the beach !-- 73/66 -- Sunday we supposed to hit 83 -- gonna be some rain today but I can live with that !--  already made up my mind anyway -- gonna get nice and twisted and watch it rain !-- keep a gentle glow going all day !--


----------



## Joe420Camel

"keep a gentle glow going all day !"

I LOVE it!!!

that phrase is going to get used now and again as, well... I usually do! 


rolling my morning "glow stick" as we speak:smoke1:


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all ,, its a brisk49 here,, n thats cold for Florida,, usually this time,, we still hitting the pool


----------



## Keef

Three post in a row !- do I win a prize ?-- I wants to tell ya'll about the dangers of trying to multi- task when U high !-- I had just finished filling my e-cig and washed my hands so I could put some drops in my eyes !-- Washed my hands good because U don't want to get high nicotine e--cig juice in your eyes -- I then picked up my eye drop bottle and as that molten fire hit my eye balls I knew it wasn't eye drops !  Warning ! If U put e-cig juice in your eye U WILL have a religious experience !-- NEVER EVER  do this !  Thought I was had died and this was certainly Hell !  Ruined a perfectly good buzz !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Three post in a row !- do I win a prize ?-- I wants to tell ya'll about the dangers of trying to multi- task when U high !-- I had just finished filling my e-cig and washed my hands so I could put some drops in my eyes !-- Washed my hands good because U don't want to get high nicotine e--cig juice in your eyes -- I then picked up my eye drop bottle and as that molten fire hit my eye balls I knew it wasn't eye drops ! Warning ! If U put e-cig juice in your eye U WILL have a religious experience !-- NEVER EVER do this ! Thought I was had died and this was certainly Hell ! Ruined a perfectly good buzz !




 OMG keef, first I hope you're ok,,,,,,then bro, I gotta say, OMG!  teehee!
 No thanks, on the nicotine in the eye,,,,maybe might try a drop of good canna ejuice tho.  Hmmmm, I wonder?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

ouch ouch ouch ouch... hurts just thinking about it!!

Here ya go Keef, some Curmudgeonland porn to take your mind off that (ouch) eye...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRBAZJ4lF0U[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Morning G !-- Don't do it !-- Cuz they be some things U just don't need to know !-- I was Lucky !-- I had a bottle of lidocaine numbing drops in the drawer beside me !-- No damage except my to my mind !- Hey !- I got a serious question !-- I ain't been to the barber much but they got them U.V. lights that sterilize they combs and stuff !-- Could a light  like that help with problems like the Hippie's white powdery mold ? Seems like it would !--


----------



## Keef

Yo Gman , I got that file where I want it !-- failed to open it but will get RWS to help -- Thanks !  I was thinking about a cheap still to help growers who want to do some ice cold alcohol extractions -- do they make a little R.V. hot water heater or smaller ?-- cause if U put a good thermostat on that puppy ---- She'd make a fine little still !-- U could use the hot water out line as a mash in line !-- use the water in line as the alcohol out vapor line -- run copper tubing from there straight to a worm -- ( where a coil of copper is submerged in cold water to condense the vapor back liguid) an igloo cooler with the end of the copper tubing coming out the spout !-- keep the temp under 200 and she'll make 'shine just fine !-- don't drink the first 10% of any run !


----------



## Keef

Don't be building a still or anything else I tell U about unless U understand how things work !-- I might leave a step or part out !-- sometimes on purpose sometimes without thinking !   I'm getting me a BHO machine and an homogenizer  in 6-8 months I won't need alcohol !  RWS don't know it yet !  I need a plan and $600 -- Hope Willy will be ready to help me and the Widow convince her ! Have a good day all I got pharming to do !


----------



## Hippie420

I made my first still out of a tea kettle. Worked great but too small. The next one was made from a big 60 year old pressure cooker. It works just fine. I've made a few test batches of alcohol with it, but haven't made RSO with it yet. I like the idea of being able to reclaim the alcohol using the still. All it costs me is the cracked corn, sugar, and a little yeast, plus the bud/shake/leaves.


----------



## Keef

U got that mold stuff under control yet ?  This was a big day for Keef !-- I did a little stutter step in my cloning when I dropped my blue and purple lines ( for the color of foam collar they wore for I.D.)  I was concerned that I would come up short for my 3rd box in this new every two week cycle ! I got enough fresh cuts today to assure myself this modified short cycle Sea of Green rotation will sustain it's self ! 
Did my measurements and yes I can stack SOGs !! I can do it with the Widow and William is shorter and bushy !-- 1st though Williams Wonder and her secret consort gonna do a little sumthin- sumthin !-- Then I look for the little freaky pheno to keep as a mother ! I will instantly have memory loss and have no idea of the plants heritage !-- She gonna be fine ya'll !-- the kind of weed that if U look at it -- it'll get U high !!


----------



## bozzo420

good news . seed order got here. have a good selection now. 10 Holland's hope,5  Chernobyl's ,5  91 chemdog x the sugar, 3 money makers, one white widow,2 deep cheese, and 5 Afghani's. now I have to choose  

I bought my RSO still. It's a remake of the 70's ISOII machine.  It uses just 2 and a half cups of ever clear per batch. It reclaims some , but most is lost in the process.  but 2 1/2 cups is a small amount. its a cross of a still and a coffee maker. runs a quarter pound at a time.  It's 500 dollars. but now I have it forever. safer than cooking on a stove for sure.


----------



## Keef

Good Deal Bozzo !!-- I have an interest In that Chem Dawg X The Sugar !- make sure U keep us posted ! -- Hey did Ya'll see that the O.F.C. just turned over 100 pages !-- We be making new friends and teaching each other stuff !-- Proud to be a part of it !!


----------



## Rosebud

Glad ya all are here.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Good Deal Bozzo !!-- I have an interest In that Chem Dawg X The Sugar !- make sure U keep us posted ! -- Hey did Ya'll see that the O.F.C. just turned over 100 pages !-- We be making new friends and teaching each other stuff !-- Proud to be a part of it !!



I'm calling them my karma seeds. I was in the parking lot at the cannabis cup ,and 4 guys were next to me. one yells at another one and said  call Bob and have him bring us some Verners ginger ale. I had a cooler full of them ,so I gave them all one.  they were seed dealers and they gave me the 91 chemdog x the sugar seeds . Karma seeds were born.  the 91 chemdog was a male and the sugar a female.  Does it make a difference ?


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Glad ya all are here.





 GLAD YOU ARE HERE MRS. ROSEBUD ALSO:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you bozzo420, that is nice to hear.


----------



## Keef

Rosebud in da house !  How U been ? U don't drop in often enough U know ! Hey Bozzo-- every time I be researching a strain seems like there be Chem Dawg in there !-- must be one of them core varieties !--  my problem is I want everything and I know I don't have enough room ! That Tranquil Elephantizer had me hooked but I can't find it !-- everyone is out of stock-- probably wouldn't get F-1 cross anyway !  So if U want something done right -- do it yourself !--  Gonna start with Williams Wonder and put a mystery male on her and find a majic seed in the cross !  Chem Dawg would be a great Dad !


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud, a question for a new seed planter. Would you start the seeds outdoors in my greenhouse just like my tomato's or under lights. . I'm just talking of the feminized seeds. The regular ones will all be flowered early .so they will get 24/7 lights till it's time . I'm thinking just start them in the greenhouse.
Anyone else?


----------



## Keef

Bozzo -- I was thinking about what U said about does it make a difference which parent is which ??-- I think it probably does !-- I'm no expert but I know.some farm stuff !-- if U want a mule U put a Jack on a mare !-- If U put a horse on a Jenny -- I don't know what U call it -- but Mule it Ain't !-- I guess in weed U would use the mother with the closest traits to what U want then put a male on her from a variety that reenforces some of those desired traits !-- the more distant their kinship the more chance of a wide variety of phenotypes !-- perhaps one that has a double dose of mom and dad's  THC production gene !  One of them freaks I search for !  Not a variety but a single plant that has the best of what mom and dad had to offer ! Then like the Gman says -- I'll ride her till the wheels fall off !


----------



## bozzo420

yep. the purple I had this year. The guy that gave me the clone said every other seed was purple and every other one was a green.


----------



## Keef

We gonna have to run this by Umbra !-- speaking of hybrids like mules -- member back in the day the weed manuals always talked about perhaps U could cross Hops and weed and maybe breed something legal ?-- What if U turned that around and instead of Hops with a weed dad -- U used a Hops dad on a viciously wicked  most potent weed mom-- then went thru those seed looking for a pheno that had that Hops bitterness but had mom's potency !  I don't even know if Hops has male and female flowers !-- something to think about though !-- Brother Umbra can set us straight !--


----------



## Keef

This is what happens when I get lit !!-- it ain't my fault !-- I'm just a product of my environment !-- Okie-Dokie ? -- there's always more than one way to skin a cat (metaphoracly ) weed is soo versitile ! Look at all the flavored and froo-froo varieties out there!-- A smart brother who knew about breeding weed and making beer could probably eventually breed a variety that had a hoppy taste and could be used in beer !-- gives me a headache !-- do I want the low cal high THC beer or the high CBD full flavored ??- see what I mean ? Lager ? Ale ? Pilsner ? Bach ?


----------



## Rosebud

I would think you could start them in the greenhouse. As with any new seedlings I like to get them under T5's or whatever you use asap to avoid stretch. Even when i do that I always get stretch and end up burying  the stem up to the leaves like we do with tomatoes.  Is it warm in your greenhouse?  Is it lit? I have never had a greenhouse as we have no room, but I know I would enjoy it.  Mojo for the seeds.


----------



## bozzo420

I think I will try both ways to compare them


----------



## giggy

good morning old farts club, happy fry-day. coffee brewing and feeling good this morning. both my back and knee have eased off, so it is the start of a great day. temp this morn 46º and should have a rainy high of 73º sunday. i think i'm gonna add the led high bay this weekend, right now i just have the 400w mh high bay. maybe one day i'll build my lights, well i need to by summer anyway. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

No wake and bake in Curmudgeonland yet this morning ? We gonna fix that. Time for wake and bake with your coffee. Now that`s better. Gotta face the cold this morning, it`s only 4 below.


----------



## lovbnstoned

saw the Grandma smokin on Facebook this morning
  hope that everyone is doing well n stayn high on the fine day


----------



## bozzo420

I did not even look at the time till I read your post yooper... Dang 10 AM and I just got up . Happy Fryday to all . Guess I should make some coffee.

4degrees.....I was going to blow the snow off the driveway today. Maybe tomorrow.

dates not up yet but almost time to reserve a room for July.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- We doing a late Wake and Bake this morning ? -- I'll catch up quick as I can !--


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, OFC. Cold as an ex-wife's heart, but the sun is shining bright.

I'm remaining cautiously pessimistic, but it looks like the potassium bicarbonate might be a miracle worker. I put a tablespoonful in a gallon of water with four drops of liquid hand soap and shook it up. Poured a quart in a squeeze bottle and soaked 'em all down. The only spots I could find were on a few of the GG's leaves that I'd missed. I did it again today and will wait and see if all is well.

Everyone talking about popping seeds has my green thumb itching. Anybody ever dealt with Herbies Head Shop? They've got a couple of flavors that I'm really interested in.


----------



## umbra

Herbie's ok. They're definitely on the Customs hit list. Tons of their packages have been intercepted recently from what I was reading. Personally, I shop more by the breeder than the plant description. I am less disappointed that way. And considering that my seed collection is worth well over $25K, I have bought seeds from just about every body, the plant description help sell beans, but rarely live up to it.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, OFC. Cold as an ex-wife's heart, but the sun is shining bright.
> 
> I'm remaining cautiously pessimistic, but it looks like the potassium bicarbonate might be a miracle worker. I put a tablespoonful in a gallon of water with four drops of liquid hand soap and shook it up. Poured a quart in a squeeze bottle and soaked 'em all down. The only spots I could find were on a few of the GG's leaves that I'd missed. I did it again today and will wait and see if all is well.
> 
> Everyone talking about popping seeds has my green thumb itching. Anybody ever dealt with Herbies Head Shop? They've got a couple of flavors that I'm really interested in.



that's where I got mine . they just got here about 2 weeks after order.


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear you got 'em without problems, Bozzo.

 As I don't have access to a 25K seed stash, I guess I'll pay my money and take my chances.

I'm not after the latest and greatest or the Holy Grail that Keef's looking for, just a pure landrace indica and a pure landrace sativa. Some like their up buzz and some like a good couch lock weed. I have occasions to like both!

Umbra, you mean people exaggerate or outright lie about their strains? Next thing you'll be telling me is the Aussies aren't growing 40% THC weed!


----------



## Keef

I know about that green thumb itching - I have been assured that my seed will be ordered within the next month !-- said she couldn't take my witching anymore !  Hey ! It worked for me !  Working with clones has given me a real itch to grow some from seed !- I was able to keep up with 7 Widow line for awhile till I started thinning the herd !  Them colored foam collars did the trick !- So dealing with two more varieties at one time is doable .-- like I told RWS -- I need to do this before spring so I can put males outside to finish !-- that way I can collect pollen  from both !-- My Widow ain't no slouch but an upgrade is always good !--Pollen from 2 males and females from 3 varieties -- some body's seed from the crosses gonna have to stay in the fridge till I get to them!-- take me 2 years to sort thru that stuff !


----------



## Keef

Yo O.F.C. Brain Trust !-- when they crossed The Widow and Northern Lights to make White Rhino -- Which one was the male ?-- I got half dozen seed that should give me a Widow male and pollen if I need it !-- Williams Wonder is a straight up indica like N.L. so it might make a good production cross !-  in the end I'm gonna have room for only 4 plants !-  gonna have some hard decisions !


----------



## umbra

actually NL is a hybrid, it's exact parents are unknown, just like Williams Wonder. The NL came from someone Neville Schoenmaker met in the PNW. There were 9 seeds, hence NL #1-#9 designation. Williams Wonder was popularized by SSSC, but not bred by them. It was given to Kees to continue its logical development by someone in the USA. It was the first cannabis plant bred for indoor use. It actually reqires inducing flowering indoors before being taken outside.


----------



## Keef

So Umbra !--which one was the daddy in the White Rhino ? Brother Umbra don't be talking about how valuable your seed collects is on the open forum some body might come looking for U ! Keef don't got no seed collection but he can take one plant and turn it into $25,000 !-- Sure when the law changes that is not unreasonable !-- Still gonna need 4 plants !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I apologize for messing with U about your seed collection !-- So like if we didn't have all these rules and the law had changed , knowing my style of growing and the quality I'm looking --- What variety would U send me for X-mas?-- I'm not breaking any rules it's hypothetical !!!--


----------



## umbra

TE I have several packs to breed from. With most of my collection I bought several packs of every strain I have.


----------



## umbra

As to the white rhino, you would need to ask Shantibabba. I don't think Scott is in the seed biz anymore.


----------



## MR1

Correct me if I am wrong Umbra, isn't White Rhino sold as Medicin Man now, he changed the name like he did with White Widow to Black Widow.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll mind if I think out load for a minute !-- see in case I forget -- it's written down !-- O.K. I found a half fleet tube of widow pollen and about a half dozen seed so I get get viable widow pollen !-- When I sex the Williams Wonder -- I'll put the widow on a Willy Girl and put those seed up to work on later !- I'll move a Willy Boy out side to collect pollen -- take a few months to find the right Willy Girl for a mother !  Then maybe late February bring in that secret variety for a male to put on my Queen Willy !-- Put the seed from that cross up for a few months !-- all the .time keeping the SOG rotation going !  Break out the seed from that White Willy cross and start looking for a Queen Mother !   -- something dank that produces  big uniform kolas in a SOG !-- That's 1 plant -- A straight up Willy girl will be the #2 mother !-- 3 will be the secret variety if it proves manageable-- #4 is a long way off !-- Any thing proves better than what I got something gets dropped for the new line !  I know U guys call a female plant U clone from a mother but I'm gonna ride these girls until the wheels fall off !-- Little Respect for the Girls -- They be my Queen Mothers to me !


----------



## Keef

Shantibaba and Mr. Nice Seed is calling it Medicine Man and calling their Widow the Black Widow -- almost brought in that Black Widow but it looks an awful lot like my indica heavy widow that just happen. to wear a black foam collar !  I just found another way -- a way to kill 2 birds with one stone !-- putting a Widow boy on a Willy Girl  will not give me Medicine Man or White Rhino but for a production variety it has real possibilities !


----------



## Keef

Remember when I was talking trash about breeding a "Frosted Black " ? I was just playing !  - No way I could do something like that !-- So if one shows up it is a complete accident !!


----------



## bozzo420

you got my head swimming keef.      to much to think about. 

Good morning all coffee is on.

30 days till this snow bird takes off. brrrr.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo and the rest of the ofc. wake and bake, coffee ready to go.


----------



## yooper420

Joiners on the wake and bake with coffee. Good morning OFC, and the best to all Curmudgeonlanders.


----------



## jaga

umbra said:


> Herbie's ok. They're definitely on the Customs hit list. Tons of their packages have been intercepted recently from what I was reading. Personally, I shop more by the breeder than the plant description. I am less disappointed that way. And considering that my seed collection is worth well over $25K, I have bought seeds from just about every body, the plant description help sell beans, but rarely live up to it.



Morning OFC 
Man I feel a numbskull I was the guy that always went with the guide
an I was let down with a couple :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Love my Kuerig coffee maker and hate it at the same time !  Makes a perfect cup but them K-cups cost about $.50 each !-- They got me , I can't go back !-- Toking on my pipe and watch it rain !  Temps at the beach today 73/66 -- Nice except for the sideways rain ! Seen a seagul fly by backwards while ago !-- Yo Bozzo -- I didn't know anyone even read my rambles !-- Gives me a headache too !-- That secret variety I plan to cross on Willy is one of those Snow varieties !- -- then things get really complicated !-  Do I take that White Rhino like cross and use that Snow male on it and see what happens ? It might be a keeper !-  I put that Snow male on Willy and I got  me something that should rival that Friggin' Tranquil Elephantizer I wanted to start with !


----------



## Keef

Hey Jaga how goes it ? Missed your post U should come around more often !--  Been laying out my plan for my 2014-15 winter breeding season !-  In my mind it's already done !- Already thinking about next year !--


----------



## umbra

MR1 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong Umbra, isn't White Rhino sold as Medicin Man now, he changed the name like he did with White Widow to Black Widow.



Yes this is because of the confusion that resulted when Neville sold the SeedBank to Sam at Sensi seeds. To distinguish his and Shanti's work from Sensi seeds. As I recall Igmar claimed he bred the white widow and claimed all subsequent breeding were his work. Shanti called him on it, and basically said put up or shut up. Shanti showed both the mom and the dad he used to make the white widow, Igmar never showed anything and no longer claims he bred it.


----------



## umbra

I am growing a genetically altered version of white rhino/medicine man. The beans were soaked in a mix of  colchicine, gibberellic acids, naphthoxyacetic acids. It is called...clockwork orange.


----------



## Rosebud

You gmo'er you Umbra... Very interesting. What do you hope to have with that alteration?

Keef, I  hate it when seagulls are flying backwards, that is windy right there. lol


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose, I didn't do the genetic alterations. They were done in an attempt to increase female ratio of the seeds and resulted in other mutations. Matt Riot is the breeder, but this is how it was created. There used to be a product you could buy called sensi soak. This is what was used.


----------



## Rosebud

How do you feel about that Umbra? I guess ok, since your growing out the seeds.  I guess I am asking because I don't like it but don't have a decent argument against it.  This old organic girl just feels like we shouldn't mess with our beautiful seeds. But that is a lousy argument as I have made crosses... but it is the chemicals I guess that bug me.
Could you enlighten me?


----------



## umbra

plant hormones actually...think of it as hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Morning all U young farts,, beautiful morning here in Florida  70 degress n lovn it.  hope that all my fello tokers:joint:  have a high day


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed OFC. woke up with a dam sinus headache and the hips hurting like crazy. What the fug. That was at 4 this morning. Headache is finally going away but the hips are still telling me they are there. Tacked some oil early and I'm thinking I better do more. Have a lot of places to go to today so I don't like smoking before I drive. Traffic is to crazy around here. It is Shatterday so I will be partaking later on. Happy Days OFC


----------



## bozzo420

So umbra. once you soak the seeds its a clockwork orange. does the clockwork orange  make clockwork orange seeds or does it make white Rhino/medicine man seeds?


----------



## Rosebud

Feel better Beemer. 

Thanks Umbra.


----------



## Beemer

Thanks Rose already starting to feel better.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> So umbra. once you soak the seeds its a clockwork orange. does the clockwork orange make clockwork orange seeds or does it make white Rhino/medicine man seeds?



Well I think Matt is at F15 or so and it looks like they make CWO seeds.


----------



## umbra

actually the breeding process for cwo was an S1. so it was selfed. this is where my smart alex phenol came from. Matt then bred the S1 to Neville's skunk. Took a male from this and backcrossed it with the S1. This became cwo bx. I bred the S1 to the Bx. It has a physical deformity of a crinkled leaf pattern. It is an easy way to spot if the mutation was passed in it's offspring.


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self Umbra !-- Hey Rose missed U this morning -- Hope all is well -  Yo Umbra is that deformity U talking about those double serrated leaves ?  U top out the THC potential -- I don't care if U did it with voodoo -- I be wanting some !--  I'm getting excited about this Widow X Williams Wonder cross -- Once I realized the parents have similar traits as the White Rhino parents it grabbed my attention !--Same with that T.E. -- Not even kin but U can get there by more than one path !


----------



## Keef

I'm brain damaged so I ain't afraid to ask dumba** questions !-- pray tell !-- What be a Clock Work Orange ?


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Keef, when we were kids there was a scary movie named Clockwork Orange. So I just assume that this pot Umbra is talking about is very good and perhaps scary good.  

I just smoked a joint of something called Matriarch and it was a lousy producer but it is a nice fun high.  Have a good night all ya all's with your bad selves.


----------



## Keef

Brother Umbra -- in that seed collection of yours, would U have some U.B.C. Chemo ?  Ya'll got to teach the heathan southern brother !-  that dream about coming back into Texas hauling a very expensive clone may have been a premonition !-- For the undisputed most potent variety known to man -- I'd haul it across state lines ,break just about any law that got in the way ,and yes even break any rule even at the risk of being banned !-- Sorry !-- not that it's going to happen !-- just making my position clear !--


----------



## umbra

Yes Rose clockwork orange was 1 of Stanley Kubrick"s films. Maybe not so scary, more about social control and behavior modification. No UBC Chemo I'm afraid.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know I was just playing !-- Keef's a good boy !-- Ain't nothing that easy !-- Looks like I'll have to create what I'm looking for !-- One plant !-- One freakish mindbender !-- I apologize ahead of time for misguiding , misdirecting or just flat out lying about this winter's breeding season !-- It's an open forum so I hope U guys understand !


----------



## yooper420

Sunday morning in Curmudgeonland. Good morning OFC. Get your coffee, get your bowl, it`s wake and bake time. Another stoned Sunday in the making.


----------



## Keef

Am I doing the Wake and Bake by myself this morning ?  U can't be half stepping if U want to catch up with me !-- I know I'm slow and it takes awhile for things to sink in -- The young and hip generation's drug of choice is ecstacy with some Kush !-- I got a feeling I ain't the only one around here who knows what speed ball is !-- M.D.M.A. -- Ecstacy-- Molly -- same thing !-- they using a couch lock weed to slowdown so they don't party till they die !-- I know my experience with speed ball was that an upper and downer together produced a different experience than U would expect !--  Just a thought !-- but if they want couch lock weed -- I can hook them up ! After the end of prohibition of course !


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, keef and the rest of the ofc, slept in so i didn't get to check the plants. got coffee and had a dab, life is good. peace


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> Hey Jaga how goes it ? Missed your post U should come around more often !--  Been laying out my plan for my 2014-15 winter breeding season !-  In my mind it's already done !- Already thinking about next year !--



High Keef I normally read yer posts an dream of being with you well I mean at least in the same country all the best to ya budding star an all the OFC,s l


----------



## jaga

Keef said:


> Am I doing the Wake and Bake by myself this morning ?  U can't be half stepping if U want to catch up with me !-- I know I'm slow and it takes awhile for things to sink in -- The young and hip generation's drug of choice is ecstacy with some Kush !-- I got a feeling I ain't the only one around here who knows what speed ball is !-- M.D.M.A. -- Ecstacy-- Molly -- same thing !-- they using a couch lock weed to slowdown so they don't party till they die !-- I know my experience with speed ball was that an upper and downer together produced a different experience than U would expect !--  Just a thought !-- but if they want couch lock weed -- I can hook them up ! After the end of prohibition of course !



I love that idea 
Thing is you guys there really will be able to do that an sooner the better cause it takes us what 10 years to get where you are 
Up until 2 years ago I liked MDMA an could get good stuff but its run out now an I am glad I have an addictive nature:fly:


----------



## bozzo420

Heck I remember MDNA.....I THINK I REMEMBER LOL.  Been a long time.

I have done them all including booze. But a pot head am I. Always have been. 

I know several old alcoholics that have got completely  off the booze when they found pot. Funny thing is they never smoked till they were pushing 70. They all say that they wished they had tried it sooner.  The liver is the only organ that will get better if you quit abusing it.


----------



## umbra

I was working for the Lab at Livermore in the 80's. MDMA was still legal and was being used for couples therapy. It was around in the early 70's, they called it sassafras then. Not really interested in it


----------



## giggy

i love sassafras tea but i don't think it is the same thing yall are talking about.


----------



## bozzo420

When you call it couples therapy .....  maybe I want some now .lol

I have Sassafras trees all up and down my street. They are pests. Grow  really fast . I'm cutting them back every year.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> When you call it couples therapy .....  maybe I want some now .lol
> 
> I have Sassafras trees all up and down my street. They are pests. Grow  really fast . I'm cutting them back every year.



dig up some roots and make some tea.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> I have Sassafras trees all up and down my street. They are pests. Grow really fast . I'm cutting them back every year.


 
 I miss the hell out of mine. I had a bunch over at the old ranch and yes, they'll pop up everywhere. Don't have a one at the new digs. I can find 'em in a woods by smell alone. Nothing like hacking off a green stem, skinning the bark off, and chewing on the stem. Taste like root beer.
I really do miss the smell.


----------



## bozzo420

hippie how are you at sniffing out mushrooms?
I will try to clone you some baby Sassafras  plants. If not just dig some up. Think I will be coming your way in july.

I do the same with fan leaves. I get a good juice buzz. ever try it?


----------



## Hippie420

I can spot 'em, but I know nothing about 'em. Thought about planting some morels out in the woods for the crew because I don't eat 'em.
I'd owe ya big time for the sassafras! I've got all kinds of spots I'd love to start a stand. More trees equals less grass. Less grass equals less mowing. I'm lazy.


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning all . Toke them if you got em.  Hippie I'm just the opposite. The more trees I cut down means less leaves to blow and more  sun for the pot garden.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC`ers. Bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning (not). Get some coffee and a bowl in me, then I`ll be started with the day. So far deer season sucks, Mother Nature`s throwing her best at us, but we are survivors. We shall prevail.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, yooper, and the rest of the ofc. wake and bake. my back is bothering me so i had a toke, coffee is almost ready. short weeks are always nice, and the grand daughter will be home tomorrow night. yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Hope all have a good day !--


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Bozzo, I don't mind the leaves. With all the trees I've got here at the ranch, a few more won't be noticed (except to my sassafras sniffer!). I lost at least two dozen ash trees to the green bugs, so any trees that they don't eat are welcome.

Morning pharming is done. Couldn't find a sign of PM anywhere, but I keep checking. Still holding back on selling any clones 'til I make damn sure they're healthy and going to stay that way. Still scratching my head about what to grow this winter. I've got a few Blue Mountain seeds that a southern cousin sent me. I'm just wondering what the flower time is on 'em.


----------



## Keef

I was just identifying a future weed market and what kind of weed they want !- Someone said something about an addictive personality !-- that would describe me !-- I picked my drug of choice or it picked me !-  In the past it was always something else and weed !  Back when I was on morphine sometimes when I took too much and ran out before time !-- there were times when I took dried poppy pods and made poppy tea !-- Nastiest Sheet on the face of the earth !- but it helped with pain and kept the W.D.s away !-  thought about growing me a flower bed full of poppies and a couple coca plants !-- them Indians don't get addicted to chewing them coca leaves !-  I bet that be some nasty Sheet too !  Grew up during sassafrass tea -- taste like flat roobeer !


----------



## bozzo420

I'm going for all early mold resistant varieties .  .Keef your white widow is one named for being mold resistant. then my Holland's hope . and the Chernobyl is a cross of train wreak. Any  cross of train wreak is supposed to be molds resistant. I had 2 last year. one never got it and the other one fought it off pretty good.  The only problem it the Chernobyl's are  regular seeds . The rest are feminized. I need someone to grow them up for clones after their sexed. mmm. So do some feminized seeds still go to a male?

The Chernobyl's re not early, but good candidates for the greenhouse. Great strain. Would make some fine indoor buds.


----------



## bozzo420

In south America  they just chew the coco leaf. We are the only ones that use the powder. Do they grow anywhere in the USA......maybe.  When I was growing up the neighbors had huge oriental poppy beds.


----------



## jaga

bozzo420 said:


> In south America  they just chew the coco leaf. We are the only ones that use the powder. Do they grow anywhere in the USA......maybe.  When I was growing up the neighbors had huge oriental poppy beds.



Hey Bozzo here in the UK an more where I am in the south east Oriental poppies are now all over the place Back about ten years I would go get em boil em an OMG I dont wanna go down there no more :vap-Bong_smoker: 
I think it would be much better if we could have the Coco leaf that would be alright not so adictive


----------



## Rosebud

@ Bozzo, "So do some feminized seeds still go to a male?" 

yes and they have been known to hermi.  Not all of course.


----------



## Keef

Jaga knows about poppy tea !-- He!He !- nasty stuff !- but it do the trick !-- when I was looking at seed I think I remember seeing coca seed for sale !--  Hippie tell me again how U start seed ipn vermiculite for hydro or what ever !- U said U soak them over night in a 50/50 solution of H2O2 and H2O -- but what strength is the peroxide ?  Do U use starter cups filled with vermiculite sitting in water !-- tell mwe I don't want to start them in dirt if I can help it !-- Once I got them in aero I'll feel more comfortable !--  Chernobyl-- Huh ? Sounds interesting !-- I got my hands busy right now !-- make me a friggin' mindbender !


----------



## bozzo420

ok teach me Rosebud. How do you grab just one sentence to answer instead of the whole post? thanks


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed OFC :vap_smiley:


----------



## umbra

morning OFC. Thanksgiving is knocking at the door. Its gonna be different this year. No family but my youngest son and the dogs.


----------



## Keef

Yo Bozzo -- From what I understand "Feminized" means "latent hermorphidite ". I think they do it by breeding a male to a hermie !-  I got no use for them -- Autos and feminized just won't work for the way I grow !-  I can't take the chance that a feminized plant might pop a few male flowers in a room full of budding girls !-- In order to get a clone line like my 16 month old Widow , I have to have regular photo seed !--  I like to start seed in the winter so when I sex them ,I can take a strong male and let him finish outside and collect pollen !-- pop the selected girl out the box and stick her in the pollen bag and shake it around !-- shake her off ,bring her back in to her place in the box !! Never had an unintentional breeding ! The 2 Widow lines I got aren't going anywhere !-- She don't disappoint !


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo420 said:


> ok teach me Rosebud. How do you grab just one sentence to answer instead of the whole post? thanks




I wish i knew. Other people can do it, i can't. I just typed your sentence and put quotations around it.  I have tired for 5 years to be able to do that..LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hippie420

Glad the site is back up! Keef, here's the post I was going to make that wouldn't go through.

Morning, Beemer!

Keef, the peroxide is the 3% you can buy anywhere. Take some small cups (I like the kind that are about the size of a shot glass, but any size will work), pop half a dozen holes in the bottom rim, fill 'em up with vermiculite, and put 'em in a shallow pan of water. You can stick the pan on a heat mat if you want. That's it! Just plant the seeds a quarter inch or a little deeper and let nature take over. After they start getting their first set of serrated leaves, give 'em a little taste of your nutes.

If you're heading 'em off to aero, it's a lot easier to remove most of the vermiculate than it is dirt, not to mention that vermiculate is neutral and won't change the ph or nute ratio of your goodies.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippie !-- A pack of seed for one plant !-- I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed !-- got a few Widow seed I 'm gonna germ at the same time -- see if I can get some fresh pollen !--  a male Widow on a female Willy just seems right instead of the other way !--  pick of the litter is all I need from the cross !-- got a feeling I'll be riding that plant for year's !


----------



## Beemer

bozzo420 said:


> ok teach me Rosebud. How do you grab just one sentence to answer instead of the whole post? thanks



Bozzo if you want to only have part of the text in the quote you have to highlight the text that you don't want and hit delete. That will take out the unwanted text. I right click on the spot I want to start removing text and then while you are holding the right button on the mouse move towards the spot you want to stop. It will be blued out and when you take your finger off the right button hit delete. Try it you'll like it:vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud

Beemer said:


> Bozzo if you want to only have part of the text in the quote you have to highlight the text that you don't want and hit delete.
> 
> 
> Thanks Beemer!!!!!!


----------



## Beemer

It worked??? Cool


----------



## Keef

Hey Ya'll -- Been pharming -- made some big changes real quick but the grow is finally catching up !-- I changed my boxes from 17 spots to 34 spot boxes and went from moving one 17 spot box to bloom once a month to a 34 spot box every 2 weeks !- While at the same time dropping 2 Widow clone lines and making up the difference clone supplies !-- Moving third box in on the first so bloom will be full on the 15 of Dec. --after that ,I'll have a box for harvest every two weeks !- right now I'm only running about 24 clones per box and they seem pretty crowded !  We be cranking out a surplus of Widow soon !-  Still got them hash bags waiting !-- Been waiting awhile for some Widow hash !


----------



## bozzo420

Beemer said:


> Bozzo if you want to only have part of the text in the quote you have to highlight the text :vap_smiley:



oh heck yea. thanks Mr. B.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo and the rest of the ofc, wake and bake coffee brewing. lets get the day started, yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I think I need more coffee and a few more hits off this pipe before I face the world !-  I 'll catch up later --- good day to all !


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Yo Bozzo -- From what I understand "Feminized" means "latent hermorphidite ". I think they do it by breeding a male to a hermie !- I
> 
> 
> oh heck Keef. now you got me worried for the whole winter.lol
> 
> well if you do breed a male to a hermie sure it will be one. But I can't believe  that's how they do it. :vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

I might just live !-- Bozzo - don't take my word about what feminized means -- sometimes I remember things wrong !-- lots of peeps grow feminized and it seems to work for them !-- the Autos are another thing I have no use for -- others do -- it's like crossing a race horse on a plowhorse -- what U get ain't no race horse !!  Umbra is breeding a high C.B.D. Auto -- so I guess they have a place -- just not in my pharm !!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Wild weather yesterday! More rain than I've seen since spring, and winds that had trees down and power out all over hell's creation. Peeled the roofing right off the south side of my main chicken coup; rolled it up like a doobie!

Headed off to the big box store and ran across my first out of order stop light. I'm on a two lane highway trying to cross a five lane, and the five lane boys aren't wanting to play by the rules. Waited for my turn and TOOK it. I've been married almost 40 years. Whacha gonna do to me?

Hit the big box that was running on a generator, got my goodies, figured I didn't want a repeat of what I'd just been through, so I took a two mile detour, I thought. The road I was going to use was blocked by the fire department trucks because of a downed wire, so alternate route number 2 kicked in, a four mile detour.

Got up to the watering hole, drank my share, and headed home the stealth way. Sorry, Charlie! Stealth way blocked by a huge tree across the road with a cop parked on the other side. Saw where I could get around it on the shoulder, headed for it, and the cop jacked his cruiser in front of me! Didn't figure arguing with a cop with beer on my breath was a good idea, so an alternate route was in order (again). Thank Buddha, that one let me make it home. 

On a growing note, I know guerilla growers that only grow with fem seeds. I know a couple of respected breeders that won't have anything to do with them. Neither one of them grow autos. Guess I'm old school. I just grow with regular seeds.


----------



## Keef

Yo Bozzo was that U that mentioned a tobacco curing device !-- I'm gonna need a drying / curing device !-- we used to keep welding rods in a broken fridge with a light bulb inside to keep them dry !- maybe I could line one with cedar and put in a temp / humidity gauge !-- put in a vent at the bottom and one at the top with way to control air flow !-- any ideas?


----------



## Keef

Hippie that sounds like the kinda sheet that happens to me !-- I feel for U !-- I seen seagulls flying backwards Cuz !-- About Autos and Feminized varieties -- one flowers when it is ready not when I say and the other one could pop out a male flower at any given time !-- Grow either one and U will need seed again next year !-- U don't clone "Things" like them !-- and they ain't for breeding !- Back in the swamp before I even knew about cloning, I would have been all over feminized seed !-- it's a one crop deal where all plant produce bud and there may be an occasional seed !  -- it is just not for the way I grow !-- I keep a plant until I find something better !- if what I breed this winter is not a notch above what I have it won't live long !--since I'm after one particular plant I can tell U exactly what I'm doing and it doesn't matter !-- look at a litter of puppies -- same momma same daddy -- but all different !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> look at a litter of puppies -- same momma same daddy -- but all different !


Profound! Pretty much 'splains it all!


----------



## Beemer

This ones for the Gman and anyone else that cares. :ccc: I smoked a little of the PGG even if it's not cured yet and I'm happy. I took 3 tokes and was nicely stoned and pain free for about 2 hours. This stuff works. Sure wish I would have been able to get it to the finish. I'm sure it would be a good thing. Happy Days you old farts.


----------



## bozzo420

my tobacco curing kiln is a refrigerator with a crock pot in the bottom. put water in it and it keeps humidity at 90 to 100%. I have a aquarium thermostat  ($30. on eBay)  it shuts crock pot on and off to keep temps right. 100 to 125 Degrees.  in 3 weeks the tobacco is cured.  Without this ,you have to let it hang a year to cure. If you pick and dry tobacco like we do pot, it is so harsh you can not smoke it.


if you just wanted to dry, don't put any water in.  and leave the door cracked.


----------



## bozzo420

you could just use any heat source and any box  with the aquarium thermostat to regulate temps. it has digital high and low settings. real easy to use


----------



## bozzo420

I don't have any vents. If you keep temps above 90, mold can not form, then just stop putting water in will let it dry . I have not used it on pot, but next year I'll run some big buds through it.  over heating is bad also. so you want to stay in the 90/125 range.

I take it back its not a refrigerator ,it's a upright freezer. one compartment not two.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bozzo !-- Aquarium heater thermostat ! Who woulda ever thunk it !-- that'd do it !-- just need a way to control air movement !-- I got no problem cutting a hole in a broke fridge !  Just might have to shoot me a refridgerator !- When is fridge hunting season anyway !  Had me a nap -- having coffee and got a full pipe !-- Life is good !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Jaga knows about poppy tea !-- He!He !- nasty stuff !- but it do the trick !-- when I was looking at seed I think I remember seeing coca seed for sale !-- Hippie tell me again how U start seed ipn vermiculite for hydro or what ever !- U said U soak them over night in a 50/50 solution of H2O2 and H2O -- but what strength is the peroxide ? Do U use starter cups filled with vermiculite sitting in water !-- tell mwe I don't want to start them in dirt if I can help it !-- Once I got them in aero I'll feel more comfortable !-- Chernobyl-- Huh ? Sounds interesting !-- I got my hands busy right now !-- make me a friggin' mindbender !



HeHeHe!  Poppies, Poppies, Poppies will make you sleep!  Ah hahaha!
 I really like that poppy tea.  It really helps curb the pain.
 Pods are too expensive for me to buy though.  Wish they grew around here


----------



## bozzo420

I just checked the RSO batch. Took the top off and the oil is purple. Must be trim from the purple. lol looked odd.


----------



## Keef

Is that oil from that machine Bozzo ?  Hey Gman -- been working ?--  poppies ain't illegal until U start processing them !-- pods ain't near as expensive if U grow and dry your own !--


----------



## umbra

IMO the main reason for feminized seed is because not many people are capable of selecting males for breeding. It is much easier to take a female clone and reverse its sex and then breed with it. The justification for it came after the creation. The justification is for mmj states with low plant counts. This way every plant is a female...or so you hope. Most feminized seed is done using plant hormones ( gibberellic acid ) or colloidal water ( silver ions suspended in water ). With gibberellic acid, it fills the male sex receptors with a compound that mimics the actual hormonal compound. With colloidal water it blocks the female sex receptor with an antagonist compound, so that only male sex can be displayed.


----------



## bozzo420

I agree about plant count. 12 the limit here. But are feminized seeds more likely to hermi? 

 I am unable to keep pants through the winter. I  fly the coop till spring. April first and a all new start. I have always done clones ,but I want to go with seeds next year. I'm tired of getting infected clones. mold and mites this year.
Ill be growing all the regular seeds for early forced flowering. and when I get the females ,I can take a few clones . But it will be nice to just plant the seeds and watch them grow .


----------



## umbra

IMO hermi's are part of the cannabis life cycle. The plant's main function is to reproduce and if that's what it takes to continue the species, it will. It is ultimately the breeders skill that suppresses those traits. I do not think it is possible to breed it out completely, only make it recessive enough that it is not an issue.


----------



## Keef

So Umbra let me see if I understand about feminized -- They take a proven female and treat it with this stuff that makes it turn into a male !-- If U breed that male to the source female or is it to any female and U get feminized seed !-- so that thing about breeding a male to a hermie isn't the way the do it ?


----------



## Keef

Brother Umbra !- One time I saw a clone that had been abused turn into a male !-- don't know the rules about such things but I saw it happen so I know plant sex can be changed !-  Since then I have often wondered if I could take some clones and put them on some kind of random time light schedule and see if I could get one to change to a male !-- what do U think could it work ?


----------



## umbra

yes it will work to breed hermi's. This is how feminized seed got a bad rep, buy thinking that forcing it to hermi will give you feminized seed. It will give you hermi's. This is why nobody does it this way.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee brewing and a good buzz starts the day right. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to get up so we can get down !--  A little coffee -- a toke or two - U B alright !-- Works for me everytime !  Doing all this chemical Voodoo on the plant is the work of others !-- I would prefer to leave the breeding and voodoo to others and just lay hands on the best and crank it out !  Umbra says they could manipulate the DNA of weed 40 year's ago !-- So where is my G.E. freak !-- No one talks about it !-- I keep getting misdirected and stuff every time I go looking !-  I'll keep doing what I do until I cut trail and I will !-- Sooner or later someone will say the wrong thing or I'll put two and two together !  We grow great weed but if this is weed for the masses and there is a special reserve variety -- Movie star weed -- Then I'll be having some of that ! Until then I be riding with the Widow !


----------



## Keef

Never gave my breeding plan -- I'll be using a Widow male on a Williams Wonder female for something similar to first generation Medicine Man -- hopefully even better -- but I still keep a pure William female !-  I then plan on bringing in the Snow Lotus -- as a father it has shown some great potential -- I'll put a Snow Lotus male on Williams Wonder famale -- should have something special in the litter !  I will also put a Snow Lotus male on my Widow  X Willy cross just to see what happens --  it'll take me a year -year and a half to sort thru the product of those crosses --  all bets and plans are off if I find that G.E.mutant !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Wake n bake, hhhhhmmmmm. Keef, just so ya know those Williams Wonders were 40 year old beans when Reddog got a hold of those. Snow has a bunch more of those 40 year old beans from SSSC that he is trying to save.
The 1 thing I missed when not growing for the last 2 years, the passion...every waking minute thinking about creating something different. Following the genetic trail of a new hybrid and seeing the genetic connections. Every day is more exciting than the last.


----------



## Keef

I don't know these peeps Umbra !-- The cards the stones and the I-Ching -- all point to Israel as the source of my G.E. mutant !-- If I convert and change my name to Keefsteen -- U think maybe they'd let me have a clone or some seed ?  No wonder the subject of G.E. is taboo round breeders and seed companies !- A genetically engineered weed with THC level a natural breeder can never hope to match !  I'm not a breeder-- I'm an Outlaw -- I don't care how it came to be !-  My biggest question is how can I get it from Isreal to Texas !  Seed would be easier !  Keefsteen got some digging to do !   Anyone know where I can get me one of them funny little hats ?


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know I was just playing !-- I haven't needed divination tools since my fall !-- If anyone runs across info about G.E. weed keep me posted !-- I want to be like that Greek dude that stole fire from the gods and gave it to man !-- it would do my heart good to bring that mutant weed home to the O.F.C. !-- don't know how it would happen but that freak would be grown by Old Farts all across the homeland !


----------



## lovbnstoned

wishing everyone a Happy Gobble Day


----------



## Hippie420

Back atcha, stoned! Just got done makin' four pounds of Swedish meatballs and a big pot of chicken & herb dumplings for tomorrow's shindig.


----------



## Beemer

Happy Turkey weed to all the old farts. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Turkey Day ? No!No!No!- There's Blues playing -- RWS is in the kitchen lit up on the Widow ,, sipping 100 proof SoCo -- the smell of seafood gumbo be wafting up from where she do her magic !-- Keef done slickied himself a couple percocets and a Soma !-- Which is just kicking in on top that Widow !-- I must admit it is good to be the Keef ! Happy Thanksgivi.g to all no matter how U celebrate !-  For one I am thankful for the good friends I have here at the O.F.C. !-- I've always been the freaky one in a group !-- here I'm just one freak among many !-  I mean that as a good thing !! Fixin' to get lit up like a Christmas tree !-- wish ya'll were all here !-- it would be a memorable throw down -- that I can promise ! Maybe one day !


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, Keef! You were lookin' for some genetically modified plants, check out BC Seeds. They've got four flavors, all sound WAY too good to be true!


----------



## Keef

I was right about them things kicking in !-- So I got kicked out the kitchen !-- "Poison Ivy" had me picking crab for the gumbo -- We use king crab clusters since the blue crab around here are to small !-- Anyway -- I got my scissors and I'm hoo.g to town on them crab !-- I feel a man in that situation has every right to taxes !  And apparently the bowl of drawn butter beside me was not part of her game plan !-- dam good crab !-- I have been exciled to my easy chair !-- banned from the kitchen for a bite or two of crab !-- what's the world coming to ?  That's O.K. !-- she gonna want some help peeling scrimps in a while !-- A smart brother would have foreseen this and put some cocktail sauce in the fridge to chill ! I'll lay up in my chair and listen to some Robert Johnson , Howling Wolf , Robert Cray , and all them King boys sing the blues -- and take another toke or two !- all's well in my world !


----------



## Keef

Hippie U know U.B.C. seed have been a thorn in my side for a year now !-- The other seed companies refuse to even acknowledge their exisitance !-- Indica 50 -- Amnesia bud -- and the others !-- most people seem to think it is an old scam !-- never talked to anyone who actually bought seed from them !-- I don't know who to believe anymore -- seed companies and breeders got a vetted interest in saying it is a scam !-- they can never breed a plant with 50% THC in many lifetimes !-- it's possible --so someone is doing it !-- Where are they ?


----------



## Keef

My only snippit of info leading me to look for a G.E. variety was over hearing a single phrase -- "it's.Indica 50.--sells for $400 an eighth oz.-- Thus began my quest for the "Green Grail " !  They can do it with corn and a host of other plants -- there is no acceptable reason why someone hasn't  done it ! I feel like I have been denied vital info!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It 's time to begin the clubs most holy ceremony !  The most sacred of all our rituals !-- The Wake and Bake !--  Mane was ole Keef loaded last night ! RWS works 7pm -- 7 am tonight and they always do a pot luck supper at holidays and they always insist that RWS bring gumbo !  After Keef extracts taxes !  Ya'll do what U do on turkey day !-- I'm lit up and plan to stay that way all day long ! Might take Jake and the girls for a walk on the beach !-


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Wake and bake on turkey day ? Grab your coffee, grab your bowl and let`s start turkey day off the OFC way. It`s WAKE and BAKE time ya`ll. 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all.


----------



## giggy

morning keef, yooper and the rest of the ofc. happy turkey day. coffee brewing, pipe loaded and a dab of iso to boot, it's gonna be a great start to a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning   HAPPY TURKEY DAY   turkey just went in. 

400 an eighth I don't think so.

I'm kind of old school. If you need  to buy pot, buy an oz at least. And I'm kind of stuck with the 70s pricing.  thanks to mmj and the changing times, I think my buying days are over.  I like the 2010s pricing better.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, gents! If I figure in my investment in money and time, I'm paying a lot less than I did back in the late 60s.

It takes me around a week to smoke up a gram of bubble hash. With what I made this year along with last year's production, I've got WAY over a two year supply, and that's hash only. If you tacked on the weed from this year's harvest only, we're talking at least an additional six years minimum. With an eight year supply of goodies, it should last me all the way up to dirt nap time. Still gonna do a winter grow and planning next year's outdoor grow, though. What a great hobby!


----------



## lovbnstoned

cookn19 lb turkeyon the grill


----------



## Beemer

Good morning OFC. Happy Thanksgiving. 

View attachment happydanksgiving.jpg


View attachment Weedist-is-Thankful-For.jpg


----------



## umbra

Beemer I like that...weed art. Kinda homesick. But honestly, one of the reasons I moved was, I didn't like the way I was treated by my family. Its just hard to remember all the bad stuff sometimes, but when I do...I remember why I left in the first place. Thomas Wolfe was right, you never can go back home, because it is more a state of mind than some place. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Rosebud

This first year will be way different for you Umbra. Thinking of you, homesick is hard.

Happy thanksgiving all ya all!


----------



## umbra

Thanks Rose. My son is growing some dreamlotus. Just some Bodhi beans I had laying around. The last time I saw my son this excited was when he won the football state championship. He even went and registered for school. And this above all else, I am thankful for.


----------



## Rosebud

That is great! Good for him  and you!


----------



## bozzo420

you did something right dad.  always nice when they make you proud to be a papa. hope  you both have a great thanksgiving.      
 oops it's time for  da Bears and da Lions :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Good Nap!-- Anyone ready for a mid day burn ?  When I saw they were getting $50 an oz. In Colorado -- I knew which side of that equation I wanted to be on !  A week or so ago I was running low on weed and didn't have enough to smoke and make Cannacaps so I called Jesus and bought 2 Oz. To use for Cannacaps so I could save the Widow for smoking !-- cost me $100 an oz. !-- the friggin blood sucker ! Anyway -- busted it to pieces and run it thru my blender -- popped it in a small pickle bottle and decarbed it -- Did this by baking it in a 230 degree oven from 30 minutes !  After letting it cool to room temp I popped the top and it was ready to make caps !  Had to smoke a bowl of it before decarbing and later after it was decarbed !-- Decarbing increased the potency by about 20% !  Makes acceptable Cannacaps too !--hell of a lot better than doing without !


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud...have you ever capped up some RSO and tried it in pill form instead of straight on gum? I was thinking of gel caps with a little weed and a few drops of RSO. What do you think? I know for cancer treatment ,you want it straight in mouth. But for  pain relief maybe pill form would do ok.


----------



## Rosebud

I am going to tell you my secret bozzo, don't tell anyone. Every night i take one chocolate chip and put a 1/2 piece of rice size oil and then i take another chocolate chip and make a oil sandwich. Then i let it melt in my mouth till small and swallow. Works like a charm. Best sleep ever.  I am out and need to make some more. I need it to be warm out on the patio, at least not cold to make it. When you do it in the cold it takes forever.

Another thing I did and you can't tell anyone this either, i wanted to see the color of my oil as it is supposed to be gold but looks black in the tube, well, i spread a TINY bit on a rolling paper so i could hold that up to the light to see the true color... Well, it was gold, but what was a girl to do but roll a joint with that paper. OMG...totally stoned quick.  i didn't do that again, as I could see it becoming a problem. lol..

Now you know all my tricks with my rso, that people tell me i shouldn't call it that, but you know what i mean.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo make some and try them out !-- When it comes to weed we have to be the crash test dummy ! I have no way of measuring THC levels in weed except for firing one and see what she does ! Hey ! Giggy !-- did U get that em-mail I sent ! Was gonna show U some pics and have U do ay


----------



## bozzo420

that's funny Rosebud. I just had to bring my oil machine in . It got to cold and it was not working right out in the garage. In the house now and its working fine now.

that's how I clean up the stuff. Rolling papers everywhere with oil on them. You  stay high a lot longer with oil. Heck the next day it affects my card playing.


----------



## giggy

may have to try to make oil sometime. we are done eating for now, we got enough left overs for a couple days. got a good buzz going to boot. i wish i could have spent thanksgiving with my mom, this is the first one she has had without her mom. i'm used to not being with my blood family cause i live in another state then them, truthfully i haven't been home for thanksgiving or christmas in 29 years. i do spend them with my wife's family and my grand kids. i hope everyone is having a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

How's the O.F.C. hanging on a thanksgiving evening ?-- Rosebud !-- Tell us more secrets - we won't tell !--  Can U believe that some of us southerners don't have no RSO machine and have to smoke what we got !-- I know that's a real disadvantage but we get by !-- which works better an RSO machine or a BHO machine ?  I need 411 so I get the right kind !-- too much Mexican kilo bricks for me not to consider an extraction machine !  I'll work me one of the ' sheens till it falls apart !--  Ya'll got to teach the wildman these things !  Widow is flourishing and the rotation will be producing plenty starting in a month or so !-- I excited to try the extracts wand stuff U guys take for granted -- We don't got hash oil ,gummy bears or even hash !--Happy to have the Widow in papers or pipe !--


----------



## Keef

RWS was supposed to work tonight .-- They were over staffed and held a lottery to see who got the night off :-- She won and we get to spend thanksgiving evening together for a change !-- U know she's a bad influence on me !-- She smokes entirely too much weed !-- She always be getting me high and stuff !  Anyway we got a big a** pot of seafood gumbo plenty of weed so we be O.K. -- Since RWS gonna be home tonight we might as well get tore down !-- it's good to be Keef !


----------



## bozzo420

I'm using 70' s technology . but it works for me.   you don't need any machine .  Easiest way is dry ice  and a 100mm mesh bottom bag. put trim and ice and shake for a minute over a piece of glass. The only thing the machine does is saves on the amount of ever clear  that gets used. That stuff is expensive and hard to get. And it is safe.
But for good smoking extracts I think most use butane and then they put it in a vacuum oven to get rid of the solvent residue. Then you have pure THC for Dabbing.  doing dabs will mess you up.

from what I see a butane extractor is a glass tube you put the pot in. spray butane in one end and honey drips out the bottom.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> doing dabs will mess you up.


amen!


----------



## bozzo420

hippie   how's the plants? ordered any seeds yet?


----------



## Keef

I want to do some dabs !--Down here getting caught doing or selling extracts can put U in the grey bar hotel for up to 99 years !-- feel like I'm living in the twilight zone !-- Most of Texas is weed ignorant !-- that don't mean stupid it just means they do.'t know !-- come the end of prohibition I'm gonna have things that will tear them down !-- things they never even heard of before !  -- I'm gonna be like the South Texas Magic Man !


----------



## Hippie420

The Green Giant mom looks rough but surviving. I went a little nuts before I got the potassium bicarbonate and sprayed 'em down with six percent hydrogen peroxide. Kinda burned 'em a bit. The skunk looks great, and the Black Lights are green and jumping. I'd love to see one of those beasts left to it's own devices near the equator. Bet they'd give the Redwoods a run for their money.

I hope you never have another problem with PM, but keep the bicarb in mind. Fifteen bucks for a pound, and you only mix one tablespoonful in a gallon of water.


----------



## Keef

Yo Bozzo would that ISO machine U got run on 90% isopropal alcohol !-- seems if U weren't eating it shouldn't be a problem - should it ?  Should make RSO that could be homogenized with veg. glycerin to make e-cig juice !-- I 'll need either a RSO machine or a BHO machine to make my e-cig juice , and all the other things made from RSO -- The brain trust needs to help me figure out which would work best for me ! Still haven't found a little homogenizer !-- A hash oil machine and a homogenizer and I 'm in the e-cig juice biz ! RWS , the Widow and I took the pack over to the beach for a walk !-- Now I remember why it cost so much to live here !  The pups enjoyed it as much as I !--Now I got a belly full of fine gumbo and nice buzz and nothing to do !-- It's good to be Keef !


----------



## Keef

Hippie says a gram of hash will last him a week !-- RWS and I can go thru an ounce of weed in a week and if I'm making Cannacaps it doubles !-- So U wonder why Keef don't have a reserve like the Hippie -- I need a half lb. Per month just to supply us !.  No choice but to grow !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, doing a bowl and a dab of iso this morning. got coffee brewing so lets get the day started. WAKE AND BAKE. peace


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hippie says a gram of hash will last him a week !-- RWS and I can go thru an ounce of weed in a week and if I'm making Cannacaps it doubles !-- So U wonder why Keef don't have a reserve like the Hippie -- I need a half lb. Per month just to supply us !.  No choice but to grow !



sounds like you and yours smoke like the ol lady and i. then when i run out, and have to get some swag to hold us over she says i spoil her with mine. that is why i didn't tell her how many plants i have. after they are in flower for a bit i'm gonna pop a new bean and star a rotation, well i hope to.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !-- I'm telling U if that woman didn't use -- I'd be rolling in weed !-  it don't take that much Widow but we still go thru a lot of weed !--  this rotation seems like the best solution to my problem !-- We might struggle one more month then I'll be harvesting it quicker than she can smoke it !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning Giggy !-- I'm telling U if that woman didn't use -- I'd be rolling in weed !-  it don't take that much Widow but we still go thru a lot of weed !--  this rotation seems like the best solution to my problem !-- We might struggle one more month then I'll be harvesting it quicker than she can smoke it !



i hear that. i like to smoke as much as she does maybe even more. that is the reason i threw the seedlings into 12/12 so i could get something a little sooner. as they do their thing i'm bringing in the few fem seeds i got over time with veg time to try for a rotation of sorts. then i got to break down and order some beans from somewhere.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I hope U try a Rotation and it works as well for U as it works for me!-- U need a veg area and one for bloom !--move some plants to bloom once a month !- since my widow finishes in 60 days having 4 boxes means I can move plants to bloom -- then after 2 months when I move plants to bloom I put them in the box that is being harvesting !-- 2 weeks later I do it again !


----------



## Keef

A rotation of sorts is where it all begins -- it will evolve with time !-- I know that the clones I take will be harvested 3 months later !   I was gonna go with hydro when I move to a production grow but after Hippie's problem with. Separate res . Convinced me to stay aero !-- one box one pump one light !  Plan on stacking  second unit on a shelf dividing the ceiling and floor in half ! This way if anything goes wrong it will be confined to one box !!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, if you and RWS are going through a half pound a month, you might want to consider drying out for a few months!

Back in the day, I used to go through an ounce a week, but keep in mind, if I had weed, everyone got high. Never was shy about sharing with friends. It was good stuff, but not medical grade goodies like today. After taking a 19 year hiatus raising a kid, you could wave a pack of zig zags in front of me and I got high!

Now a days, two or three tokes in the morning, the same in the afternoon, and a few extra at night works just fine for me. I wish the Old Hen would get high with me. She did promise to do it before I take the Big Nap, but I wonder. We used to have such fun together stoned. She always had the weirdest sense of humor.

One time, I broke a bone in the top of my left foot. Tried to bite the bullet, but the damn thing HURT! Went to the doctor, got an Xray, was told it was definatly broken, and told to stay off it for two weeks. She looks the doctor straight in the face and says, "It's a good thing it was his left foot."
The doctor looks at her funny and says, "Why?"
The Old Hen says, "Because he's right handed!"
The look on that doctor's face was priceless......


----------



## lovbnstoned

Beemer love ur turkey,, it doesn't gobble,, but does make feel ,, gooblin    hahahahahhahaah


----------



## Keef

Hippie say I need. To back off my weed !!--are there any other suggestions cause that ain't gonna happen !--I'll just have to grow more !   See if I can't keep her one-hitter full !  Hey !-- I was over at Skunk Pharm they have a syatem for making BHO in a metal thermos no real machine needed !


----------



## Keef

My better half way just waxing nostalgic and as is her way she cut thru the chase and right to the point !-- Sitting there thumbing thru a magazine she suddenly said -- If the pilgrims had brought a donkey instead of turkey -- Just think !-- On Thanksgiving instead of turkey we'd all be getting a piece of ***!


----------



## Hippie420

Would we still get stuffing and gravy?


----------



## lovbnstoned

hello


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed OFC. lovbnstoned I had to share that picture. I wish I had that kind of imagination to do things like that. 

Hippie yes we still can get stuffing and gravy. Sure better than a kick in the head. This was our contribution to the feast yesterday. 6 lb pork loin, butterflied and stuffed and wrapped in bacon. It was great. 

View attachment 1127141343.jpg


----------



## Keef

Beautiful day at the.beach !-- I was feeling guilty about how much weed I use -- so I promise I won't smoke anymore !  I won't smoke.any less either !-- Staying stoned is a natural state for me !-- I smoke from the Wake and Bake until bedtime !-- all day.everyday !


----------



## Rosebud

Beemer, that is just beautiful. 

Hippy, i like your wife, that was funny.  It has taken mr rb over a year to get the hang of smoking again after a 25 year hiatus. He still doesn't smoke much, but I have hopes. I know what you mean about the old times laughing like that. 

Hi Lovb! How are you?


----------



## bozzo420

My wife never smoked much. When I first started to grow she did not like the clone room being our closet. was pretty much against my first grow. Then she tried some .Now she rolls her own joints. 

Hippie , I think that skunk of yours sure has been around. I have been researching my seeds. 
Holland's Hope is Hindu Kush x skunk #1
Money Maker is Afghan x Skunk
Deep Cheese is Afghani x Skunk

dang the skunk is a tramp


----------



## Keef

RWS was taken in by a pentacostal family when she was 12- No SECULAR music and limited contact with outsiders --- When we met she was waiting for her divorce from a pentacostal preacher to be finalized !--The little girl was a nervous wreck and about half crazy from the indoctrination and the fact that when she filed for divorce everyone she knew turned their back on her !--  When I heard of this after we were introduced --Keef got a little upset !-- I spread my dirty wings around her and hissed at they evil a** !  Thus began my war with that cult !-- They never met nobody immune to their little manipulating guilt game !!--  On the bright side I got to introduce her to music that wasn't religious !  Took her to her first rock and roll concert -- Almond Brothers Band and Bad Company openned for them !-- To see her standing there with her mouth hanging open was priceless !-- got her high for the first time -- had to teach her how to inhale !--  taught her how to shot tequila too -- she'll never do that again !  Just teaching her to live in the real world was amazing ! There was so much she didn't know !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> dang the skunk is a tramp


 
 The more research you do, the more she'll pop up, too. She grows fine indoors, but not a heavy producer. Outside, she amazed me.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. toking up a dab and waiting on the coffee, looks like a great day to me. peace


----------



## giggy

keef i too know a bunch of pentacostal folks. one of my old good friends is pentacostal. i believe your right with some being more like a cult, but the one i knew were just as wild as i and my other friends were. i have set a drank with them as well as toked with them. some are very manipulating with more then just guilt. but i have found people like both in most all different beliefs. glad you showed her the outside world.


----------



## giggy

bozzo and hippie i love me some good skunk but i have to deal with smells around here. i have a fan and filter and so far so good. i got some reg beans of stews skunk i want to try.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- gonna be a nice day at the beach !-- temps are 80/60 with 30 mph winds later ! About that skunk -- what's it's geneology ?-- was it bred from N.Y. Diesel - Chronic ?  Got a SOG ready to move to bloom on the first and a whole set of fresh cuts in the cloner !-- give me a month and see if RWS ever says "Is this all we got ?" Again !  Got more coffee to drink and half a pipe !-  When it comes to Wake and Bake -- I try to do my share !-- Think I'll just stay lit all day !


----------



## umbra

skunk #1 although popularized by SSSC was bred by the sacred seed company, circa 1975 or so NorCal. Most skunk strains are derived from this strain. Neville did a large volume of work with skunk #1.


----------



## bozzo420

geneology looks to be Columbian gold x Afghani x Mexican gold.    as far as I can see.

Umbra  you have mentioned  Neville a couple of times . Tell us more.


----------



## umbra

Neville Schoenmaker. He owned the SeedBank back in the 80's. He did a lot of the original breeding with cannabis, that has made it what it is today. I first met him in Holland in the 80's at the 1st HT Cannabis cup. It was at his castle. He sold the castle and the SeedBank to Sam Drucker at Sensi Seeds. He went from there to Greenhouse seeds where he and Shatibaba met and starting breeding together. Another falling out and Neville ran a coffee shop and Shantibaba hooked up with Howard Marks and formed Mr Nice seeds. Neville went back home to Australia and has been breeding exotic birds. A year or so ago, he resurfaced with new beans. There was a bunch of excitement, but it seems to have sizzled out now. Rumors at the time were that the beans were from his son and not him. He did all the original work with Northern Lights, hazes ( haze was a term used to honor the Haze Bros who developed the strain), early pearl, shiva, and all kinds of hindu kushes.


----------



## Keef

Maybe one day we can grow stanky weed like Skunk with out fear the smell will bring unwanted "guest"-- U guys must think I'm crazy about looking for the most potent variety I can find !-- After all there are some great and diverse varieties !-- Not being satisfied with what I grow got nothing to do with it ! Since I hope most of my harvest will eventually be turned into e-cig juice I want to get the most THC per square meter !--  Did I mention that over at skunkpharm they decribe how to use a metal thermos as a BHO machine ?  I find a way to homogenize the BHO and V.G. and I can make "T" cig juice as RWS calls it as strong as needed !-- more potent per toke than the source weed !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I see this as the wave of the future. Back in NJ, I saw a politician with an e cig and there was no nicotine involved. He was at a fund raiser, and his eyes got really glassy and bloodshot. I could tell what was going on, lol. I have pitched this idea to some venture capitalists.


----------



## Keef

Umbra weed is to be my 2nd career so I'm interested in any process , product or whatever will pay the bills !-- It ain't work if U enjoy what U do !-- about homogenizers -- how do we do this ?  - I understand how it works -- break the compounds down so small they can never separate again !-- been studying about BHO -- I like skunkpharms metal thermos method !-- this I can do !-- need a simple way to homogenize it !-- I got a gallon of Vegatable Glycerin and 100 -2 mil bottles !-- All I need is a homogenizer or process and I'm gonna be all over this !   SkunkPharm says they made it 50% V.G. and 50% BHO and people said is was way to strong !-- Have to find a good strength !!- I won't be making any BHO out of brickweed and mixing it with BHO from trim and popcorn to make a commercial "T - cig" juice Wink ! Wink !


----------



## bozzo420

it's going to be big business. heck nicotine  shops are the big thing.  pot e juice will be huge.


----------



## umbra

for the homogenizers I think a dremel tool will work.


----------



## Keef

I was wondering if a wire loop spinning the 11,000 rpm of a dremel would be enough !-- it would be way cool if all I needed was a dremel and a metal thermos bottle !-- I quess we be seeing just what it takes to make it cause I'm all in !--


----------



## yooper420

Sunday morning "Wake and Bake", start the day off right. Coffee and a bowl on the last day of rifle deer season. Been hunting this area for more then 25 years and this was the worst weather Mother Nature has ever thrown at us. Snow, snow and more snow, then cold (around zero), now rain and melting snow. Single digits tonight and tomorrow. Muzzle loading will be better, can`t be any worse. That starts Friday. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. coffee and a dab to get the day started. it's a hell of a note, i had 4 days off and didn't sleep in till today. peace


----------



## giggy

yooper, bow season started oct. 15 and goes till jan. 31, muzzle loader starts nov. 17-21, rifle season starts nov. 22 to jan. 31 state wide one a day.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!- Morning O.F.C. - the body be working me this morning -- I mowed and did some yard work yesterday lots of stuff hurts today !-- wish I had some of Giggy dab !-- ain't never had none !  Got some Widow working on my aches and about to have some more !-- can't smoke when my thumbs be busy-- Good day to all !-- I gots to get right !-- Later !


----------



## Keef

I got the cure !- think I might live ! Umbra be working my mind about THC e-cig liquid !-- I've been using a nicotine e-cig for about 3 years after smoking for 30 something years !  When I can make a good THC juice I'll add some nicotine and have it all in on system I can smoke anywhere ! I wouldn't add it to all I make just what I keep for myself !-- found a good way to make nicotine concentrate and plan to make all my e-cig juice one day soon !- Powerful stuff !   That metal thermos BHO extraction looks like da bomb !-- can't wait to try it !  Build me a little wire loop for my dremel -- Keef got himself a plan !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, GreyWolf does a great job of taking science to the people, demystifying it, and making it more accessible to everyone. I am glad the links to various sites I leave here are not just ignored. There is nothing more exciting to me, than to see some one so engaged about something, that it gives them purpose. Keef, I believe you are a man with a plan.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> yooper, bow season started oct. 15 and goes till jan. 31, muzzle loader starts nov. 17-21, rifle season starts nov. 22 to jan. 31 state wide one a day.



Is that for those little swamp deer that you shoot and stick in your hip pocket?


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Is that for those little swamp deer that you shoot and stick in your hip pocket?



there are some small deer through out the south, but management has bulked them up a lot. i know yall have some big azz white tail up north, but they are starting to be that way here too. my brothers hunt in south texas and one of my brothers is pestered by a doe that is not much bigger then her fawns. they are now talking of running a quarter mile of deer fence (that is all they need to close up the ranch) and stocking with some new stuff, but they will have to kill out all that are on the ranch now to do it. got a nice pic of one a good friend killed but i can't post it as he is in it too.


----------



## Keef

Little deers is camp meat !-- put them in your hip pocket !- Hippie U so funny !-- if something ain't done soon the south will be over run with feral hogs !-- they need to put a bounty on them or something !-- $25 for each tail or ears that proves the kill !-- give people a way to make money while stopping the problem !-- Keef be thinking maybe  whole hog BBQ place ! -- Hey I'm doing a little experiment -- cleaned out some planters out back yesterday -- this morning I remembered that bottle of brickweed seed I found -- scattered a fistfull in each planter !-- will they come up at all? Will they come up and go right into bloom ?-- we'll see !--  Umbra is right ole Keef got a plan -- when prohibition ends I plan to have the weed and the skills to turn it into whatever is in demand !-- Looks like I'm gonna have to smoke a lot weed doing quality control !-- it'll be tough but I'll do my best !


----------



## Keef

One day Keef gonna take 4 shipping containers place them in a square with a roof over the open center!-- Use what the army taught me and make the thing vanish into the landscape by making it look like something it's not !--  make me a good living out of it !-- still working on the interior design  but I can't run stacked SOGs in all 4 containers -- need a nursery to provide clones-- need a work area --need a drying system -- need a mother keeper area-- see what I mean? it's more complicated than it sounds ! Oh !-- The place also need a killer sound system and a lounge !


----------



## umbra

I have my fingers into many different things. Always with certain thoughts whatever I do. So when I was looking at houses, or just a drive in the country, I always think about better growing spots. Warehouses, fields, farms, deserted industrial spaces...you get the idea. So Keef, keep your ideas flowing brother.

concretecanvas.com


----------



## Keef

Been practicing my quality control skills !!-- Keef be feeling bullet proof !-- I just know I could stop a speeding bullet !!-- Well-- maybe once !


----------



## Keef

Concretecanvas.com -- I'm not the sharpest tack in the box but U know I have to look !--  RWS be working my mind !-- after watching "Buying the Bayou " She's decided she wants a houseboat !  How the "F" can I build a houseboat with a grow room ?  She tasks me ! --But !-- it's another example why I'm gonna need a little float plane !-- got to be able to fly in for Mardi Gras !   Or to bring in a bottle of e-cig juice - after the end of prohibition !  Coming in from London up over the pole -- seldom seen especially when I land !-  The world is changing and those old laws are almost history !   Still I would rather run a quart of e-cig liquid than a truck load of weed , any day !


----------



## Keef

Heads up ! Tonight on CNN at 8 central time 2 weed shows back to back !


----------



## lovbnstoned

hows everyone doing,, from the weekend,, all that black friday n stuff,,, i went to one, n never do that again
  a 420 day to everyone


----------



## lovbnstoned

finally getting my first grow going,, with germination first,, in the Growing Indoor section


----------



## giggy

morning lovbnstone and the rest of the ofc. coffee brewing and time to get back to the grind. yall have a great day/


----------



## giggy

lovbnstone congrats on your first grow, keep it green.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- dragging a little today -- Lovebnstoned -- Good Luck with the grow !-- one thing is for sure -- U got a problem or question about growing weed -- somebody here has the solution !  -- it's the 1st of December -- big day for Keef -- moving my 3rd. SOG into bloom -- won't be a full 34  in the SOG -- Maybe 24 -- on the 15th I'll move a 4th box into bloom and then it'll be full -- after that I'll be harvesting a box every 1st. And 15th !-- replace the harvested box with one from the nursery !  We fixin to be growin some weed now !  Now it's time to bring Williams Wonder in and see if it will flourish in my grow system !--  Got High Hopes !-- time to see if I can find the bottom of this pipe !-- Later my friends !


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning..  Its packing day here. pack them guns away and start packing for the winter . I'm still drinking coffee and the wife is eager to get started.   guess were starting lol later all.
 great  lovbnstoned will be watching


----------



## Keef

Bozzo have a safe trip !-- Let us know when U get settled in !!-- Guys I was having a talk with the Widow about shipping container grow and stuff when my Muse dropped in !-- He's a Smart Brother !  He say why don't U just get a V.A. loan and buy a house down the street and use it as your grow house ! Be a good investment and the Widow she say she'll pay for it !-- Maybe buy a waterfront canal home and use this place to grow !-- It's hard to argue with my Muse --he has access to info that I don't !


----------



## bozzo420

Umbra.... I have  a question for you. I have been looking into mold prevention ,and you told me what you use. Lactic acid bacteria. or lacto bacillus.  while looking it up I ran across Bacillus Subtillis. It is what Serenade is.    I find a lot on the latter. but not so much on lactic acid as a  soil amendment and foliar spray for mold. my questions are 

1. are they similar in their affects.
2 why use lactic acid bacteria instead of bacillus Subtillis?
3. could I use both as a cocktail?
4. would they grow together?

serenade is pretty cheep.  20 dollars makes 8 gallons.  could I just pour some serenade into the vat of lacto bacteria  and let it brew.?  

Just wondering why so much is written about the one and not much about the other. 

I will be using one ,both, or a cocktail next year for sure.

                           thanks


----------



## Hippie420

For 15 bucks delivered, you can buy a pound of Potassium Bicarbonate. It doesn't necessarily prevent it, but it kills it on contact. Not sure how many tablespoonful's you get to a pound, but each one makes a gallon of spray solution.

It works.


----------



## bozzo420

hippie ,I'm doing it all next year. just like I did for mites this year. I'm not waiting to get it. I'm killing it before it shows up. I'm doing sulfur burns ,lactic acid bacteria in the soil and  leaf spray, potassium bicarbonate , 4 fans running 24/7, planting mold resistant strains, you name anymore, I'll use it.

I'm even treating my grapes and raspberries just in case.

Oh yea I forgot...I'll be dipping clones in eagle 20. and will spray greenhouse and grow fence with it also before the plants go in. I did the same thing with flora mite this spring for mites . no mite problem at all

I also read  over watering and over fertilizing can cause mold. and I probably do both.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> Umbra.... I have a question for you. I have been looking into mold prevention ,and you told me what you use. Lactic acid bacteria. or lacto bacillus. while looking it up I ran across Bacillus Subtillis. It is what Serenade is. I find a lot on the latter. but not so much on lactic acid as a soil amendment and foliar spray for mold. my questions are
> 
> 1. are they similar in their affects.
> 2 why use lactic acid bacteria instead of bacillus Subtillis?
> 3. could I use both as a cocktail?
> 4. would they grow together?
> 
> serenade is pretty cheep. 20 dollars makes 8 gallons. could I just pour some serenade into the vat of lacto bacteria and let it brew.?
> 
> Just wondering why so much is written about the one and not much about the other.
> 
> I will be using one ,both, or a cocktail next year for sure.
> 
> thanks



For me LAB is easy and cheap. I do not know if they will grow together or compete with each other. LAB is in a consortium of microbes in EM1. Someone here turned me on to it, and using LAB for powder mildew. I tried it, and it worked. I think its efficacy is unknown outside the cannabis forum. The key to prevention imo is air flow not other microbes. However, I have found that using microbes as part of an organic process just has less issues in regards to pests and diseases. It is not that they are eliminated, just not dominate, so their effects are minimal.


----------



## umbra

looks like some of my freebies are hitting the streets. I sent out 20 packs of freebies at Cannazon. Trying to do some freebies at firestax as well. These were gdp x bpu


----------



## Keef

Congrats Umbra !-- I hope your "children " make U proud !  Why didn't I get any of them freebie seed ? Oh! That's right we can't do that !-- there has to be a backdoor here somewhere !  Mane !-- I used to think aero would be all complicated and stuff .-- listening to U guys talk about chemicals , bacteria, mold and all make me glad I fell into aero !-- I got good air flow and my humidity hovers around 50% and my worse problem so far has been a slime problem when my temp got too high on one box !-- added a couple gallons of nute solution since I felt the pump was heating my res.  Dropped the res. Temp to about 77/78 and have had no problem since !  Be taking another set of clones tommorrow !-  Life is good !


----------



## bozzo420

I agree about the air flow. the more fans I put in the better it got. but I am not going to depend on one thing. 

Umbra . I guess Neville is out of retirement . there is a Neville seed company. and his seeds are expensive.


----------



## Keef

While we got Umbra cornered !-- Cuz U said the peeps in Cali was liking their Kush !-- if they want it there they'll want it here !-- what flavor do U suggest as a good starting point ?


----------



## Beemer

Bozzo when the one in the greenhouse started to flower I burnt some sulfur for about an hour and I had no mold of any kind after that. I did have 4 fans running. Now I'm smoking it and it is as smooth as can be and gets a person high. Sure wish I would have been able to get it to the finish. Have a safe trip south.


----------



## bozzo420

last year I ordered some nematodes when I ordered my ladybugs. There was a few million on a sponge so the said. I soaked the sponge in a bucket of water and sprayed my front yard. Those unseen nematodes killed the grubs and got rid of the moles .everywhere I sprayed nematodes. the moles left because they had no food there. All from microbe size nematodes.  I love microbes lol


----------



## Rosebud

Bozzo, i need to get some for root vine weevil  that eat my rose and lilacs. I hate those guys. I used to go outside with a flashlight at midnight just to kill those guys as they sleep during the day. I think those nematodes will help... Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> While we got Umbra cornered !-- Cuz U said the peeps in Cali was liking their Kush !-- if they want it there they'll want it here !-- what flavor do U suggest as a good starting point ?


There are quite a few that are good, everybody's preference is a little different so with that in mind...
 abusive kush...lots of crosses out there
 fire og
 Tahoe og
 holy grail og
 jesus og
 chem
 skywalker og is a little finicky but straight fire
 yeti og
 ghost og


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, lets get the day started. this morning when i checked the plants before the lights went out. the sour diesel is a girl. i was gifted 12 sd beans, i have popped 6 5 girls and one that didn't make it. i believe i still have 4 more. the bag seed seedlings are moving along but i don't expect them to show anything for a couple more weeks. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- My aches have pains !-- coffee brewing ,gonna fill my pipe and get right !  Umbra thanks for that list -- thought it might be a good idea to bring in a Kush !-- was looking at Ancient O.G. - think I'll take another look !-- Jesus O.G. ?-- might have to grow some just because of the name !- Wanted to cross my Widow on that God Bud but RWS shut that down !-- Everytime I come up with a cool idea she shuts me down -- Asked her about maybe a little beach side Cannibis cafe but she didn't like " Keef's Kannabis Kafe "  at all ! Coffee is ready got to hit that pipe !-- Good day to all !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning  OFC. I love it when I dream about pot growing. of course I daydream al day long .


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Had to giggle; I got a message from the old site that read:
I'm sorry, but the photo you submitted to 420 Magazine, titled
"The beginning", has been deleted.  Some reasons for photo deletions include:



-Images that were partially uploaded/incomplete
-Broken images
-Extremely poor quality/images (impossible to make out the image itself)
-Images that did not conform to our published site contribution and usage guidelines such as offensive images
If you would like to submit another photo, please return to our photo upload form: xxxxxxx

How long has it been since I got booted off their site? I told them to delete them all for all I care. I wanted to tell them to stick 'em where they'd need a endoscope to see 'em, but I chose to be civil to folks that don't deserve civility. It is kinda strange how the pics could be nice enough to stay up for a year, but suddenly are no longer good/appropriate enough now.....


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all my fello tokers:48::joint:   sittin with with some coffe n my new pipeView attachment DSC00054.JPG
,, hope everyone had n awesome Thanksgiving,, pic of my first Turkey on the Propan[/ATTACH]e grill


----------



## lovbnstoned

it taste better then it looks,, nice n juicy


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. The 3 year drought has ended, lol. Been raining 3 days straight. Weather forecast is for 4 more days of rain. Keef, I have not grown out ancient og, but I bet it is a good one. Bodhi's work is very special, once you grow out his stuff...its hard to find others in the same level. I have a couple packs of ancient og, just trying to find time and space to grow everything.


----------



## Hippie420

Stoned, I've started my diet as of the first. You've got my guts growling!!!!! Somebody post some bud porn, QUICK!


----------



## Keef

Make me hongery !-- I'm down with Umbra's smoked turkey ham !-- Swamp people usually prefer fried turkey but I like what I like !-- Now they got something in the swamp called a Cajun Microwave and I need to build me one !- cook a whole hog in 4 hours !  Hippie -- they sent U a message after U went off on them like U did !-- Made me proud !-- Hippie is a monster when he go off the deep end !  I look back on that whole melt down and laugh these days !  We fought a good fight !  Yo Umbra - You've said U were working on isolating a special Kush pheno type -- U could tell us what U bred because U looking for a pheno not a variety !-- How goes it ?  I hope to isolate me 4-5 killer phenos so that when prohibition ends I 'll have what I need to kick it into high gear !- On that WEED 2 show on CNN a company specializing in products from extraction was trying to buy trim and stuff from a grower !-- Can't do squat without weed !!  I got some and I'm lit up like a street light !  Feel sorry for people who can't start the day with a few hits of good weed !


----------



## lovbnstoned

Keef ,,thats what i do,, with that new pipe,, starts the day right,, i say high  hahahahahaahahahaahahahah


----------



## thegloman

Howdy all!
Hey, I been looking to buy some new seed stock this year & I'm finding a problem using my debit card for international orders due to fraud.
Can anyone give me the names of any Good US based seed banks?


----------



## umbra

thegloman said:


> Howdy all!
> Hey, I been looking to buy some new seed stock this year & I'm finding a problem using my debit card for international orders due to fraud.
> Can anyone give me the names of any Good US based seed banks?



there aren't any


----------



## umbra

go buy a prepaid international credit card and use that


----------



## thegloman

umbra said:


> go buy a prepaid international credit card and use that



Thanks umbra,  I was afraid of that.


----------



## thegloman

umbra, or anybody,
Got any recommendations as far as seed companies that have the best, most dependable genetics?
What I've seen so far is it can just be a crap shoot. There's so many of the same name strains by everybody.  Who has the best?  Maybe I'm not supposed to ask like that, but I gotta try.  I could look at seed banks forever.
Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Beemer

Good afternoon Weed Gman. I've been smoking the PGG and I'm very pleased with it. If it could be shortened up a little so a person could grow it outside it would be a nice addition to the stash. Happy Days


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer, if you had to guestimate how long it would take to flower indoors on a DLS, what would you think? 14-16 weeks? More?


----------



## Beemer

Good afternoon weed Hippie. I think with the right environment, heat and humidity under DLS it should, from flower start to finish in about 10 to 12 weeks. Maybe a bit longer. An average joint the other night at thanksgiving got 4 of us pleasantly stoned. Great pain killer. I will be trying it under lights sometime in the future. Temps of around 80 to 85 with 45 to 50% humidity would put it at kind of like where it comes from. It's about the same as the middle of the gulf of mexico or 15 to 20% north.


----------



## umbra

I go more by breeders' work I'm familiar with, than the seedbank per se. So I like DNA,
Ace, Bodhi, Connoisseurs Genetics, DJ Short, Dynasty, Gooey Breeder, Illuminati, Mosca, Rare Dankness, Sickmed, Snowhigh, and Matt Riot. I think you will find something you like and solid breeding as well. Good luck


----------



## thegloman

Beemer said:


> Good afternoon Weed Gman. I've been smoking the PGG and I'm very pleased with it. If it could be shortened up a little so a person could grow it outside it would be a nice addition to the stash. Happy Days



Howdy Bill!
 Yes, I agree. If I could have gotten her to finish I think she would have been quite nice. As it is these budlets have a nice buzz, but it is short lived.  I say, ANY weed is good weed.  Know what I mean? hehe!


----------



## thegloman

umbra said:


> I go more by breeders' work I'm familiar with, than the seedbank per se. So I like DNA,
> Ace, Bodhi, Connoisseurs Genetics, DJ Short, Dynasty, Gooey Breeder, Illuminati, Mosca, Rare Dankness, Sickmed, Snowhigh, and Matt Riot. I think you will find something you like and solid breeding as well. Good luck



Cool, I've scanned through a few of these & found several out of each I will keep on my wish list.
I'll keep on searching. I'm sure I can find just the right 3-4 strains to add into next years lineup.

I'm really pretty new to all this strain selection business. I'm another one who always just grew from the best pot I bought. Hehehe!
Now I don't buy pot. It's time to up the bloodlines so to speak.
I'm SURE I need a large pole barn with lots of power access & water.
Maybe Santa will bring me one.


----------



## Keef

G'man in da house looking for genetics !-- Looking for seed can be a headache !-- Like I said before seed is like a litter of puppies same momma same daddy ,  but all different !-- The trick is finding that special puppy out the litter and cloning the Hell out of it!-- Umbra be the seed company smart brother !  I took a box of clones today which will be my February 15 th harvest !-- If my stoned a** did the math right !-  looks like I've got this rotation working the way I wanted !-- Next step is to clone whole grow unit !-- That will be the Williams Wonder Unit !  Then I just need to figure out how many Units it will take to meet my financial needs ! Who said they dream about growing weed ? I'm still haunted by that "Frosted Black "-- there's just many paths to the same place !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, coffee brewing time to get the day started. yall have a great one. peace


----------



## AluminumMonster

Made it to the range yesterday. It was completely empty. I had a good time. 

View attachment 20141202_095053.jpg


View attachment 20141202_095059.jpg


View attachment 20141202_095116.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like somethin' outta Star Wars........


----------



## bozzo420

good morning Been making Rso all week. I'm all done .Well not done, but done till next summer when its warm enough to do it outdoors.  
  umbra I looked at those 2 sites you mentioned. Lots of good strains. Did not find any early finishers.  Are there any breeders that are breeding early strains for us cold weather farmers outdoors?  probably Canada has a few.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like somethin' outta Star Wars........



LOL. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> good morning Been making Rso all week. I'm all done .Well not done, but done till next summer when its warm enough to do it outdoors.
> umbra I looked at those 2 sites you mentioned. Lots of good strains. Did not find any early finishers. Are there any breeders that are breeding early strains for us cold weather farmers outdoors? probably Canada has a few.



In terms of early finishers...Mosca's C99 finishes in 45-50 days. There are some others. Just not on top of those early strains


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Late for wake and bake (happens when ya sleep in 4am-8am), but I`ll catch up fast. So far, Mother Nature and her weather ...1, deer hunters...0. On a 4 day break between rifle and muzzle loading seasons. Muzzle loading season starts Friday for 10 days (my favorite...1 shot, 1 kill). 

PS,
Tried loading some bud porn from my micro-scope last night, but did not get it to work.


----------



## yooper420

AM,
How`s that *** backwards crossbow shoot ? Always wondered about that design. Have an Excalibur, simple design that I can work on.


----------



## AluminumMonster

yooper420 said:


> AM,
> How`s that *** backwards crossbow shoot ? Always wondered about that design. Have an Excalibur, simple design that I can work on.



It shoots like a dream. Zero recoil, the weight is distributed very evenly, and it's a tack driver. The only thing I don't like is you can't cock it by hand. Because of the reverse draw the angle of the cable is too sharp to keep your fingers out of the way. 

The picatinny rail on the under side of the foregrip is a great feature. I removed the quiver and added a bipod for bench shooting. Sighting it in was so easy with the bipod attached.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- rough night and I'm still dragging !-- nice rig there Aluminium Dude !- I quess I'm just old fashioned !-- I like having more than one shot - just in case -- more bullets- more better !


----------



## Keef

Was watching the weather -- I hope Umbra can list swimming as one of his skills !


----------



## yooper420

AluminumMonster said:


> It shoots like a dream. Zero recoil, the weight is distributed very evenly, and it's a tack driver. The only thing I don't like is you can't cock it by hand. Because of the reverse draw the angle of the cable is too sharp to keep your fingers out of the way.
> 
> The picatinny rail on the under side of the foregrip is a great feature. I removed the quiver and added a bipod for bench shooting. Sighting it in was so easy with the bipod attached.



My old lazy butt got a crank right away. Easy to sight in and work on, along with being fun to shoot. Drives the bolts deep into my target, hard to pull out. Hate to say it, but I did leave 2 in the target until my son came up and pulled `em out. Fun, fun, fun.....now, `til daddy takes the T-bird away.


----------



## Hippie420

Monster, what's the poundage rated on that beast?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hippie420 said:


> Monster, what's the poundage rated on that beast?



140lbs to cock it. 365fps with a 400 grain arrow. 125flb of energy at impact. Total weight with quiver and 3 bolts is 7.9lbs.

I had to leave an arrow in the backstop yesterday. I tried 4 or 5 different times to pull it out and couldn't do it. 

It did come with a draw string to cock it, which is very easy to use.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Was watching the weather -- I hope Umbra can list swimming as one of his skills !



you are not kidding, rain is coming down...couple more days of rain


----------



## Hippie420

AluminumMonster said:


> 140lbs to cock it. 365fps with a 400 grain arrow. 125flb of energy at impact. Total weight with quiver and 3 bolts is 7.9lbs.



 That could come in handy. If you catch a deer standing next to a tree, you could pin him there like a butterfly and not have to chase him!


----------



## bozzo420

I saw a u tube video of a claiming rope in a tree that had frayed under the knot . twice bucks got hung up on the frayed end of the rope. funny video. After releasing the second one ,they cut the frayed end off.  So my idea ..........yep put up a frayed rope at the tree house.  to the big buck, it looks like a tree branch to mark with his horns.   then he's waiting hung up in the morning ......my kind of hunting lol

good morning all. I took some of last years left overs out and smoked it last night. Pot is just like tobacco .After a year it is  cured right. Tobacco smokers would not even try smoking it till it's cured. Really harsh uncured.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. i got a little toasted on my way in this morning. coffee brewing. gotta go see the sawbones today. hope everybody has a great day. peace.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, you slipped in on me. peace


----------



## bozzo420

umbra that  Masca's c99  just what I'm looking for thanks    45/55 day  . I'l order some in the spring. to late now.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Good morning fellas.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Mudslides and flooding is everywhere. Just another day in paradise


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts!

Bozzo, where'd ya find 'em? I couldn't find the seeds or the breeder. I'm thinking about flowering out my two mothers and starting fresh just to make sure the PM doesn't come back.

Umbra, the Old Hen had an uncle that lived in the PRK. He built a nice home on the side of a mountain and bragged he could drive ten minutes up the hill and ski, or ten minutes down the hill and swim. The first monsoon took the house down the hill. Insurance paid off and he rebuilt. Next monsoon took the house down the hill. Insurance paid off and told him to find another insurance company. He took the money and moved to Arkansas.

Giggy, hope the meeting with the witch doctor goes great for ya.

Monster, I love the looks of that contraption ya got. I'm just too old school I guess. Used to use a long bow in my youth and changed to a Bear Whitetail recurve in early adulthood. The wife bought me a Bear Whitetail compound bow when I was in my 30s, and bought me a Whitetail magnum ten years later. The magnum doesn't see much use, even though it's easier to wield in a tree stand.
I still don't use sights. Don't need 'em. Don't like push button release gizmos, either. Gotta feel that string. Thinking seriously about going back to a longbow. If the back doesn't magically get better, the deer around here are safe. I won't shoot the ones here at the ranch anyways. I enjoy seeing 'em romp and play too much, even if they are hell on my garden.


----------



## lovbnstoned

AM  igot a barnet Horton summit,, i love it


----------



## bozzo420

Bozzo, where'd ya find 'em? I couldn't find the seeds or the breeder

herbies.

Google baby where I find every thing

it would be a great mother strain for your outdoor growers.   45/55 day


----------



## giggy

how is everybody this afternoon? getting ready to put up inflatables and lights. i know i should have done it already, but in the words of dr. hook. i got stoned and missed it. just thought i would drop in and say hello. peace


----------



## umbra

I am notorious for never doing decorations of any kind...damn I must be a curmudgeon


----------



## umbra

I see we have a number of guests who like to read this thread


----------



## MR1

Thanks for the reminder Giggy.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> I am notorious for never doing decorations of any kind...damn I must be a curmudgeon



If the Old Hen didn't do it, it wouldn't get done. They do look pretty, though.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Hippie don't feel alone,, i dp light once in a while not all the time,, just don't get in the mood these days


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- been laid up -- trying to get back up -- what else U gonna do !-- I don't do holiday decorating !-- being in the medical field all those years ended up working lots of them anyway !- Giggy I hope there was good news from the Dr. -- Frayed Knot -- sounds like a good name !- should I need another !  Hope all have a good day !-  Just don't know about them jacked up crossbows -- did I say I prefer guns ?-- with lots of bullets !-- I don't hunt anymore !-- Haven't hunted since I got out of the army the first time !-- Glad I grew up in the woods and learned all those survival skills but go sit out in the freezing a** cold ?-- to ambush Bambi ? This ain't fun to me !


----------



## Keef

Coyotes don't count as hunting !- that was community service !- Any pocket gopher dumb enough to dig in my yard will get a pellet to the head -- does that count as hunting ? Is catching alligators fishing or hunting ?


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc, wake and bake. i caught the train this morning, and maybe a bit much. been read the post about fast flower strains, and really thought my northern lights was supposed to be fast. mine was working on three months when i chopped because of mites and was way early, the same with my c99 and trainwreck. so i go look at sour diesels and i'll be three months or more with it too. i need to find me a good indica and a good sativa that both the ol lady and i like. my problem i like to get a buzz but would rather be stoned. the sawbones changed my muscle relaxers, i told him what he gave me knocks me down, he says take it while at home. i made me some brownie points by giving them to the ol lady. i'll stick with what i already have. something else my blood pressure was high on the high side but normal on the low side, most of the time it is the other way around. yall have a great day and i'll try to check in later. peace


----------



## AluminumMonster

*Good Morning OFC.*



Hippie420 said:


> Monster, I love the looks of that contraption ya got. I'm just too old school I guess. Used to use a long bow in my youth and changed to a Bear Whitetail recurve in early adulthood. The wife bought me a Bear Whitetail compound bow when I was in my 30s, and bought me a Whitetail magnum ten years later. The magnum doesn't see much use, even though it's easier to wield in a tree stand.
> I still don't use sights. Don't need 'em. Don't like push button release gizmos, either. Gotta feel that string. Thinking seriously about going back to a longbow. If the back doesn't magically get better, the deer around here are safe. I won't shoot the ones here at the ranch anyways. I enjoy seeing 'em romp and play too much, even if they are hell on my garden.



I've been wanting a compound bow as well. Shooting a long bow brings me back to my BoyScout days lol. I used to really enjoy all forms of archery but for some reason I stopped in my mid teens. 

One reason i've gotten back in to archery is I can practice in my back yard. Around here I can't even use my air rifle in the back yard without neighbors calling the police. So archery has replaced the air rifle fever I had lol. It's a shame too, because I love shooting my Diana 54 air rifle.


----------



## bozzo420

as long as I can pull my bow back ,I will. But It was harder this year. I think I only have a few years left to hunt. It's more like sitting in the woods and hoping nothing big walks  by. 

good morning......


----------



## bozzo420

I have been hunting for years for the eggs. I have never found them ...but I know they are there :vap_bong__emoticon: 

View attachment DSC02927 (640x430).jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Bug porn!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, tgif.


----------



## Hippie420

Every day is a Friday!


----------



## Keef

EHang in there Giggy , it is harder to have hypertension when U stoned !  Before my last little episode I had thrown some brickweed seed into some planters out back just to see what would happen !-- little buggers came up !-- Will they go straight into bloom or what ? It may not freeze here so I was wondering what would happen !  Next set of clones rooting out nicely and three boxes in bloom 2 weeks apart ! Next box goes to bloom on the 15th and try to continue the cycle !  Just keep cloning the sheet out the Widow ! Glad I made to the grow room this morning nute levels were getting low !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Still deer hunting, muzzle loading started this morning for 10 days. This is my favorite method of hunting. One shot, no buck fever, no misses, no excuses.


----------



## Keef

Shoot him Yoop !-- Gun control means hitting what U shoot at !


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE. morning ofc, coffee brewing and ready for the day. yall have a great one.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !- Where's the O.F.C.? -- I quess  We'll just have to do another Wake and Bake later !-- I'm down with that !- I just might make it an all day affair !-


----------



## yooper420

Oop`s, forgot the rest of the OFC. Got up in time to watch the U.S. Farm Report, with coffee and the first bowl of the day. Sorry peeps, but I enjoyed it. I know, let`s do it again. Wake and bake #2 is in order, go for it. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning Yoop !-- did U bust a cap yesterday ?


----------



## bozzo420

good morning ofc


----------



## umbra

still wake n bake here, morning ofc


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all,, hitting on the Blueberry Kush,, it'sd n awesome strain,, y'all should try some


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all U young fart,, hope that all mym fello tokers :joint:  a having n exccellent high all threw the day


----------



## Keef

My peeps when it rains it pours - Right Umbra !-- What I'm really talking about is a lighting problem !- in a week half of 2 different LEDs quit working !-- moved them over my clones and seedling until get more lights or these fixed !-- Never worked on no LED before !--  I got to do something !-- I was beginning to wonder if my clones would be ready for bloom on the 15th !-- Almost had my cycle worked out too!--


----------



## Keef

Well guys it's almost 4 !-- I just got RWS in bed !!-- I dropped her off at her work's X-Mas party and about 9:30 a guy walked out the bathroom and had a heart attack and fell to the floor in front of her !-- She and another couple performed CPR until an ambulance arrived !-- She's a wreck !-- Doctors say I've seen too much blood guts and death for one life time !- I got to find a way to get her out of the hospital before she ends up like me !  Keef be growing with a purpose !-- It's my last ace in the hole !  I'll probably miss the Wake and Bake !- Have a good day O.F.C. !


----------



## giggy

morning to the fine folks of the ofc. i would say wake and bake but i have to wait for the other half to wake up. she really doesn't like to wake and bake, says it makes her not want to do anything. i grew out trainwreck for her as it was supposed to be a up high, but it would really knock your socks off and lay you down. my sour diesel is flowering and from what i understand it should be done in late jan. to early feb. really looking forward to it. around christmas i think i'll start some more like maybe a trainwreck, a northern lights and a purple pineberry, veg them for a month then throw em in flower. that is if i wait that long to start em. yall have a great day, i'm gonna nurse my hurting back. peace


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Keef, giggy and the rest of the OFC. Gonna catch up on the wake and bake. Coffee and a bowl.....ahhhhh good. My smokepole hasn`t barked yet, but it`s ready. Gotta go check on my girls, they`re close. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

yooper  they have to be pretty close. I was hoping they would be done by now.  I wanted to know if I could get seeds at the cup and get them finished before we leave. It is real close. I'm thinking of a single plant closet grow for after the outdoor season is over. I miss the girls in November and December.
come on take off that red and black wool hat and put on your photographer hat.

Good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, baked and ready for the day.Hope ya all have a good one.  Keef that sounds horrific, i am sorry about your wife's experience.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Getting ready to fly out for a meeting in Utah. Be back Tuesday or so.  I was at NorCalHal's yesterday, he gave me a few purple tangies clones. He said they don't yield enough, but they might be worth breeding too. The taste is very much like tangerines.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> My smokepole hasn`t barked yet, but it`s ready.


What flavor of smoke pole are ya usin'?

 Can't remember if it was the Wife or brother that bought me a 50 cal.TC Hawkins kit forty years ago. Spent the whole winter sculpting the stock, hand rubbing BLO into it, and putting a brown finish on the barrel. It was my go to gun for ML season for thirty years. Then, my now deceased best friend, Redskin, bought me a cheap little CVA inline 50 cal. for Christmas. I tossed a 4X Weaver scope on it that I had laying around. What a tack driver! Liked it so much I just had to go out and blow five times the money on a Remington 700 ML and a Leopold 3X9 scope.

 Guess what? The CVA shoots just as accurately as the Remington at less than 20% of the price!

 If I wanted to don the buckskins and hit the woods for a primitive style hunt, I'd take the Hawkins. If I want to put meat on the table across the bean field, I'd take the inline. 

 Damn! Now I'm hungry for some venison jerky!


----------



## Keef

Ugh !- It has to be morning somewhere !-- Thanks Rose !-- I'm sure U know the stress those situation brings !--  Baby Doll said why are my arms so sore ?-- Our biggest problem in life is that we are both lightning rods !-- if something is going to happen we be in the middle of it !-- Never a dull moment !- Giggy -- catch up with U later about that info!-- Time for Keef to have some coffee and refill my pipe ! Later my Peeps !


----------



## lovbnstoned

RoseBud   how ya doing these days ??


----------



## yooper420

Monday morning in the OFC. Wake and bake is in order for all Curmudgeonlanders. Grab your bowl, grab your coffee and have at it. Peace.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Good morning ya OFs!:heart::smoke1:


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> What flavor of smoke pole are ya usin'?
> 
> Can't remember if it was the Wife or brother that bought me a 50 cal.TC Hawkins kit forty years ago. Spent the whole winter sculpting the stock, hand rubbing BLO into it, and putting a brown finish on the barrel. It was my go to gun for ML season for thirty years. Then, my now deceased best friend, Redskin, bought me a cheap little CVA inline 50 cal. for Christmas. I tossed a 4X Weaver scope on it that I had laying around. What a tack driver! Liked it so much I just had to go out and blow five times the money on a Remington 700 ML and a Leopold 3X9 scope.
> 
> Guess what? The CVA shoots just as accurately as the Remington at less than 20% of the price!
> 
> If I wanted to don the buckskins and hit the woods for a primitive style hunt, I'd take the Hawkins. If I want to put meat on the table across the bean field, I'd take the inline.
> 
> Damn! Now I'm hungry for some venison jerky!




 Hippie, ol` friend, my first m/l was a Thompson Center New Englander about 30 years ago. Next came a Thompson Center Scout with a stainless steel barrel. Last, but not least, I bought a Remington 700, with a stainless barrel, a few years ago. Last season, put a Nikon Omega 1.65-5x36 scope on it. Eyes ain`t what they used to be. Even put a scope on my Ruger 44 carbine (Nikon Monarch 6x42). Need to get your behind up here and deer hunt with me next season. If nothing else, we`ll get a good buzz and stay that way. The wives will understand, it`s that time of the year.


----------



## yooper420

AM,
Good morning to ya. 
Wake and bake time, my friend.
Coffee and a bowl.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, monster and the rest of the ofc. yall do a wake and bake for me. got my coffee now i got to start the end of year inventory. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## yooper420

giggy, 
Good morning to ya. Taking inventory ? Yeck, glad it`s you and not me. Peace.


----------



## AluminumMonster

yooper420 said:


> AM,
> Good morning to ya.
> Wake and bake time, my friend.
> Coffee and a bowl.



I'll smoke one with ya Yooper!:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- missed the first Wake and Bake - but I'm catching up best I can !  A Good Day to All !


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, an old drinking buddy gave me a TC Renegade 54 cal. that he'd butchered. He'd hung it on his wall by making straps out of an old leather belt, but didn't realize that the old leather belt had been salt cured. Salt + humidity + blued steel = Oh, my God! It had deep pitting everywhere the leather had touched the barrel.

He took it apart and then tried to get the breach plug out with a pipe wrench!

I took it home and lovingly took it apart and spent the next three days carefully draw filing and sanding the barrel and re-contouring the breach plug. After about eight coats of bluing and some 0000 steel wool with oil, I had it looking darn near new. Steamed the dents out of the stock and hand rubbed some linseed oil into it until it looked like glass. 
Showed it to him a week later and the first thing out of his mouth was, "I'd like to have that back!". My comment? "I'll bet you would!"

Wish I'd picked up a TC Seneca 36 cal. while they were still in production. Would have made a great little bunny/squirrel rifle.

You cast your own slugs? I cast the maxi-balls in 50 & 54 cal.


----------



## Keef

Who says Old Farts can't learn new skills ? 6 months ago I didn't know squat about fixing a broken fridge .-- Was broke as usual and had a three round match with that beast !-- Then this morning I notice the temp was dropping !-- She's cooling again !-- Have to do better than that to beat ole Keef !  My next challenge is those 2 LEDs with only one side working !-- If I'm gonna use they expensive a** -- I gotta be able to repair them !- Giggy gave me some pointers so I'm gonna play musical chc'airs with lights tommorrow and take one apart and take a look !-- with a line down the middle and one side of that line works and the other don't -- We'll see !--  Anything I learn I'll share with the O.F.C. -- If I have a problem -- I'll be asking the brain trust for any help they can give !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake time !-- Good Day to All !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, lets get the day started. coffee brewing yall remember to take a toke for me when you wake and bake. peace


----------



## giggy

i have been planning on starting some more plants to add to the grow so i could keep it going. not sure if i want to go outdoors this season or not, after losing most everything outdoors last season. i got a old standup freezer and i'm thinking about turning it into a veg box. when i first started growing indoors i had a 2'x2'x4' box with over 500 watts of cfl and a bathroom exhaust fan with homemade carbon filters. it worked ok but was to small to keep a supply growing in. i'm thinking of using all my left overs and cfls to set it up. i'll know by this weekend what i'm gonna do, as i believe it would be better then in my closet.


----------



## AluminumMonster

G'morning all.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Back from Utah. It was cold. Glad to be home. Giggy, your refrigerator idea might work well for you. I may try my first ever outdoor in the Spring.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Had the rare pleasure of meeting up with one of our very own alumni, Boozo! He informed me that the Cup was coming back to Michigan next year, but hadn't posted a date yet.

Yoop, you gonna be there? We'll come up and kidnap yer butt if we have to!


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all u yougn farts  hahahha,, tht that everything is ur way,, just sittin here,, sippin on some irish coffee with a bong hit or 2 ,, smoken a blurberry kush,, this n awesome strain
420 to u all


----------



## lovbnstoned

blaming the niss spell on the smoke  hahahahahahahahhah


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Old Farts! Had the rare pleasure of meeting up with one of our very own alumni, Boozo! He informed me that the Cup was coming back to Michigan next year, but hadn't posted a date yet.
> 
> Yoop, you gonna be there? We'll come up and kidnap yer butt if we have to!



I did not think I would ever make it to the mother in laws. I'm use to driving the roads by my self and never after dark. It was dark and crazy drivers every where. Panic attack time.     I'm sure glad I made it and I was not even high.     great to meet the wife. Mine will come with me to the cup this year.  
 I'm late for the wake and bake. I went shopping with my daughter this morning... that was totally a fun time . :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Beemer

This one is for you Keef

http://www.inquisitr.com/1660305/ma...s-is-waste-of-time-houston-police-chief-says/


----------



## Keef

Bozzo, having troubl with my phone today !- lost reception when I tried to pull up the link !- get later ! Olstoner ain't the only one that has a problem with spelling !-- my problem be I get lit and just don't care  - hey U can figure it out !-- been babying the wife after her traumatic experience at her X-mas party !  Dude had a heart attack at the bar and RWS had to do CPR ! They got him back but he had another attack at the hospital and pasted away !-- Trying to convince her she's a Hero !-- Put the Widow on her today numbed her up ! My Old Widow gonna be hard to beat !-- turned us both into wobbleheads !- I think she getting better as she gets older !  Taking some more clones in the morning and getting ready to move another set to bloom !


----------



## umbra

as a kid I won a spelling bee, my word was
pnuemonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## yooper420

OFC, no wake and bake yet ? We gonna fix that. WAKE and BAKE time in Curmudgeonland. Grab your coffee and your bowl and have at it. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. i'll second the wake and bake. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Old Farts! Had the rare pleasure of meeting up with one of our very own alumni, Boozo! He informed me that the Cup was coming back to Michigan next year, but hadn't posted a date yet.
> 
> Yoop, you gonna be there? We'll come up and kidnap yer butt if we have to!




 Hippie,
 Well, gonna try to answer this again. Had a long post typed up last night, but when I went to post it, I had lost my internet connection. So I lost my post. 
 Hooray, hooray, the Cup cometh back. Really be great if they have it at the Speedway again. Think it worked out good there, never saw a LEO there. The wife and I will visit the land of the trolls for such an occasion. Count us in. 
 Now to answer an earlier question. Years ago, at work, we cast some round balls. Haven`t did it since or shot any. Bought a Thompson/Center New Englander about 35 years ago. Next came a T/C Scout inline with a stainless steel barrel. Few years back I bought a Remington also. Last season, broke down and put a scope on it, 1.65-5x36 Nikon Omega. The eyes ain`t what they used to be. Use 2 pellets of 777 and a Powerbelt Platinum bullet, along with a 209 shotshell primer. Touched one off Monday, cause I had not shot it yet this season. One of those shots where you want all of your hunting buddies as witnesses. I smoked it.... dead center. Time to hunt. You need to come up and hunt next year. Can`t guarantee a deer, but can guarantee a stoned good time. The wives will enjoy it too. Gotta keep them happy to be happy. Bring Bozzo and his better half and we have a party. Better not loose this one, here goes.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- pass the pipe -- U know the rules puff- puff -- pass !-- think I'm gonna be alright!-- Umbra - U a freak !-- I'd like to party with the Brother !-   Yoop-- U still in the woods ? Just shoot something and go home !-- it has got to be cold up there!-- Giggy -- We all in different situations so we all grow anyway we can !-- do what U got to do !-- When the southern brothers can grow legally we'll have the knowledge and ability !- That'll be a fine day !  Good Day all !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- One of our own has been in a lot of pain, The Hep-C cure the Gman is going thru ain't no picnic !-- Ya'll send good vibes and stuff !-- Hand in there Cuz it'll be over soon !  I hear the Green Santa is headed your way keep an eye open !


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> as a kid I won a spelling bee, my word was
> pnuemonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis



Fourth or fifth grade?


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Back from Utah. It was cold. Glad to be home. Giggy, your refrigerator idea might work well for you. I may try my first ever outdoor in the Spring.



You will enjoy outdoor, I sure did.

Good morning all you elderly flatulence laden folks.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Fourth or fifth grade?



fifth grade


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. We are expecting a severe storm. 4 to 8" of rain and 80+ mph winds. Tahoe is expecting 3'+ snow. This is going to be a 3 day storm. Giggy hang in there. Weed makes all the bad things go away.

I love to live in an altered state
it makes me love all the things I hate


----------



## Keef

Spotty reception today !-- Hippie did U ever get that cloner working ? Umbra be right about weed making everything better !-- Got my pharming done -- clone box is full --grow box is full -- bloom be full on the 15 !-- we were struggling to grow enough to support our needs so I doubled everything !--  RWS done become a talented grower!-- after the end of prohibition , I'll have introduce her to the O.F.C.!


----------



## Keef

I said the Gman was getting the Hep-C Cure !-- I was referring to TheGloMan not Giggy !- Sorry I should have been more clear !  Old One Handed Farmer work circles around most of us !-- He'll be up and around before U know it but that don't help when U in pain and time seems to stop !


----------



## umbra

My mistake...much to my chagrin, Giggy hunt on
TheGloMan...pain is pain no matter what, but friends can make a difference and so does weed


----------



## umbra

one of the methods to prepare samples for gas chromatography is called microwave assisted extraction. As the canna industry goes legal more of these type of devices will be seen. solventless extraction is the future.

http://www.labcompare.com/1221-Muff...System/4596-NEOS-Microwave-Extraction-System/


----------



## umbra

Microwave extraction is becoming the choice for the extraction of a diverse array of solid matrices for organic analyte analysis by GC, GC-MS, HPLC, and other analytical techniques. Since it operates at a far higher temperature and pressure than traditional Soxhlet and sonication technologies, it can be applied to a broader range of samples. One of the biggest benefits is realized in the reduced amount of time the extraction takes for multiple samples in a single extraction operation. With microwave extraction, samples are enclosed in high quality Teflon vessels together with solvent and heated to a controlled temperature with microwave power. With the flexibility of vessel options, choices of sample size, temperature/pressure, amounts of solvent, and number of samples make this an attractive technology for high-throughput sample preparation as well as the ability to process more difficult samples. This technology can also be applied to open-vessel applications depending on the matrix and substrate analyzed. One of the major benefits seen with this approach is moving to solvent-free applications.


----------



## Keef

U a Wildman Umbra !-- Give up !-- I will not let U give me a headache ,thinking about what U said !-- U got me once but I'm on to your tricks now ! Besides I just did my afternoon burn and I don't need nobody to teach me to pack a pipe. !-- Gas Chromata- what ? -- Did any swimming lately ? Thinking about doing some ?


----------



## Keef

They can do some high tech stuff with some weed these days -- got to have weed to do any of it !-- comes right back to us Pot Farmers !-  it's not gonna be about how much weed we grow in a specific area -- but how much THC do U get from a specific area ! Bring on that G.E. Weed with 40% THC -- I got no problem growing it !-- double the amount of THC I can get out of a limited area !


----------



## Keef

Got interrupted before I finished !-  Back on my soap box about G.E. weed !-- Sure they can synthesis THC but U can't create those nuances and differences between Sativas and Indica in the lab much less the tangerines, strawberry ,citrus and other tasty tidbits we can do on the farm !  Now just imagine what we could do when we started crossing a G.E. freak with double the THC on some of them tasty little girls !  Just Imagine -- an Atomic Tangerine !  Just look at it and get high !


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> My mistake...much to my chagrin, Giggy hunt on
> TheGloMan...pain is pain no matter what, but friends can make a difference and so does weed



umbra my pains are everyday pains of getting older, i would never wish what the gloman is going through on anybody. my thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## yooper420

All good karma headed the Gloman`s way. Know that you`re tougher then this, grin, bare it and burn another one. 
Gonna try to post a little porn. All 4 are Ghost Train Haze. The scrawny one is the one the16 inch piece of 4x4 dive bombed through, destroying half of it. Nice little buzz from it though, must mean good things when it`s fully mature. Tallest one is 53 inches. 

View attachment IMG_0480.jpg


View attachment IMG_0481.jpg


View attachment IMG_0482.jpg


View attachment IMG_0483.jpg


View attachment IMG_0484.jpg


View attachment IMG_0485.jpg


View attachment IMG_0486.jpg


----------



## lovbnstoned

Yooper420,, love ur Cannabis plants n the idea of using tomatoe braces


----------



## yooper420

Where`s all of the OFC ? It`s wake and bake time. Got my coffee, my bowl....it`s time to enjoy the first session of the day. I`m outta here to deer camp to hunt the last 4 days of muzzle loading season. I won`t be around until late Sunday. Peace.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Nice looking buds there Yooper! And Good Morning!!!


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, monster and the rest of the ofc. second the wake and bake. yooper i wish i could grow some trees like that, they look really nice. how long do you veg? i killed a king this morning, found him way in the back wearing a crown of balls. i guess the seedlings are starting to mature. i need to build my veg box so i can keep it rolling. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## Keef

Bud Porn Wake and Bake -- I think U on to something Yoop !-- Morning O.F.C. ! -- Took extra caps this morning -- funny how U start to feel better before they even kick in because U know help is coming !  Got a pipe to finish and another cup of coffee !  Good Day to All !


----------



## AluminumMonster

G'morning Giggy and Keef!


----------



## Keef

Morning Monster !-- Beemer -- I was able to open that link U sent about the Houston Chief Of Police sayin it is time to legalze it !-- Wow !- Who woulda ever thunk it !  I got to kick it if I'm gonna be ready to crank out lots of high quality weed !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Hurricane level wind today. Rain has not started yet. Going to be a long drive into San Fran today


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts.

I murdered my favorite mother this morning. She wasn't looking too good after the bout with PM. I kept holding out hope, but hope was wasted. She'd given me many pounds of weed through the last two years via offspring, and extra cash in my pocket from her babies being sold off. I grabbed a pair of side cutters and went at her like she was Sharon Tate, with pretty much the same results.

Green Giant Mother
February 23, 2012
December 11, 2014

Rest in Peace​


----------



## Keef

Hippie U got no clone or anything ?-- The whole line gone ? Sorry Cuz !-- I hope to keep my Widow going for years to come !-- or until I find something noticeably better !--  I was doing some math after that article about Houston Police Chief saying it's time to make it legal -- I can't grow enough for Houston !-- I tried algabra even like carried the one several times !-- Can't do it !-- That's as much as the whole state of Colorado ! Maybe more !-- I don't think I could even haul that much !-- Gave me a headache !-- Time to burn !-- Thinking hurts my head !


----------



## bozzo420

hey all............late wake and bake for me.  Hippie I always hate to kill a plant that I  have grown all year.  But I enjoy doing different strains every year.


umbra I hope you do not wash away. But you guys needed rain.


----------



## umbra

We got rain...more than we can handle. Wind has been bad. The corrugated roofing over the patio has suffered the worst of it. Lost a few pieces in the 50+ mph winds


----------



## lovbnstoned

evening all, just got back from pickn up a Green House by rubber maid 9ft long by 6ft wide by 8 ft tall
  happy high to all


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. killed another male last night, may have two today to take care of. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- That breakfast buzz is the best buzz of the day !  Not long ago I lost my Jazz my 12 year old Shi-Tzu sidekick -- she rescued me when I was lost after my fall !-- In her honor we adopted a puppy from a shelter !-- Jake a Llasa Apsa he's a good boy !-- loves the beach !-- the reason I tell this is that the wife made me go to the shelter to look at a dog she heard about !-- Of course we brought him home !-- Sam is 5 lbs of Big Dog !-- I tolt da woman -- that's it no more dogs and dem loud a** parakeets got to go !  I need a toke !


----------



## AluminumMonster

Good morning fellas


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC...rain! not even a little let up. not going anywhere today, well except to wake n bake


----------



## bozzo420

Keef. one day I was walking my yorkie. I took a fall and hit my head and twisted my ankle . I told her to go get help, like lassie would do.....lol. she just sat there kissing me. She was no  lassie. but she was my best dog. The next day I had an egg size bump on my head. I did not even know that I had hit my head. 

good morning all . last Christmas shopping for me today. But wake and bake first. enjoy all


----------



## lovbnstoned

afternoon to all


----------



## Keef

U never know about them little dogs Bozzo !-- My two Shi-Tzu girls don't do tricks !-- They look at U like -- if U want the ball go get it yourself !-- Yesterday I just went out to that farm to please the wife !-- When the lady brought Sam out on a leash he led me around the corner -- I 'bout passed out !-- there's this Big A** Buff- a-friggin -low looking me in the face-- I'm talking a bison big as a SUV !-- And Sam at almost 5 lbs was trying to tree him !-- Looked like he done it before !  I decided he had to much attitude to be a farm dog -- So he come home with me !


----------



## Keef

Yesterday gave me a whole new respect for our ancestors !-- Walking around a corner and suddenly have a friggin buffalo breath on U touch an ancient cord in me !-- My first thought was U got to be high to hunt something like that with a sharp stick !-- It was one of them epiphany moments when U suddenly understand the deepest truths of a thing !-- My ancestors were a bunch of old stoners !


----------



## umbra

when I was a freshman in college, I took a class in cultural anthropology. we studied the yanomami tribe in South America. They take a halluncinogenic powder made from the roots of a tree. they have a vision of a particular place in the jungle at a specific time of day. they will go there and hunt exactly at that time and place. this is how ancient, primitive people still hunt.


----------



## Hippie420

That's my kind of hunting!


----------



## Keef

U would have to get me real high to run out and poke a buffalo with a sharp stick !  I seen pics of them cave drawing and recognized them for what they were right off the bat ! We can't discuss religion here even ancient belief systems, I guess !-- A good Shaman would get U blitzed out your mind and with props and stuff --make U a believer !-- A very effective way for one or a few to control a larger group !


----------



## Keef

If I got to poke a buffalo with a sprear -- I want one made by them early Clovis people !-  12 in. Razor sharp finely crafted flint point !--  No -- I know in my heart-- my peeps woulda drove a herd off a cliff if possible first ! Ya'll will never know how close to hunting buffalo with a snubnose .38 I came yesterday!-- May not have even slowed him down but it woulda made me feel better !  Scared the sheet out of me !-- I feel vital info was denied me !--


----------



## Keef

I can't help it if I'm on a roll !-- I mean a little 411 for a brother !-- Tell me keep an eye open for the buffalo and I'm on it !  U go to look at a 5 lb puppy and come nose to nose with a buffalo that breathes on U !-- Personally -- I think if I woulda emptied my pistol on him I shouldn't have to go to jail ! When I looked up and saw nothing but hairy beast -- he breathed on me !-- I was way to close to miss a head shot !-- nothing between me and him but A raggedy fence !-- Truely convinced me I need a bigger pistol !--


----------



## thegloman

Howdy all!
OMG keef!  You got me ROLLIN!  I guess it would kind of freak a guy out if ya wasn't expecting it. Hehehe!
I've been making a lot of extract for my dog & me. He's in total remission. 3-4 months ago he was diagnosed with very aggressive Lymphoma. Since then he's been getting the CCNU every 3 weeks & RSO 2 times a day. Doc. said it won't last, but he knows nothing of the RSO yet.  Time will tell. As for me, well, I'm guilty of loving a very strong buzz so I fill gel caps with extract & swallow.  I can't seem to get very high no matter how much I smoke, but the oil now, that's a whole different game. hehehe!

Been picking up supplies to make some super soil to use outdoors this year, but I'm thinking a cement mixer needs to be at the top of the list.  lol

Peace Out


----------



## MR1

Keef was it you looking for the Tranquil Elephantizer? Cannazon has it .
http://www.cannazon.com/Bodhi-Seeds-Tranquil-Elephantizer


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee brewing and ready to go.


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning n a a wake n bake to all


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- That was me MR1- have to check it out !  I be back later ya'll I need to hit that pipe some more and coffee-- need coffee!


----------



## Keef

Startled awake last night from a nightmare !-- I was trying to reload in the middle of a buffalo stampede and an alligator was chasing me !--- When I woke up I thought dammm that would be bad !!!


----------



## jaga

thegloman said:


> Howdy all!
> OMG keef!  You got me ROLLIN!  I guess it would kind of freak a guy out if ya wasn't expecting it. Hehehe!
> I've been making a lot of extract for my dog & me. He's in total remission. 3-4 months ago he was diagnosed with very aggressive Lymphoma. Since then he's been getting the CCNU every 3 weeks & RSO 2 times a day. Doc. said it won't last, but he knows nothing of the RSO yet.  Time will tell. As for me, well, I'm guilty of loving a very strong buzz so I fill gel caps with extract & swallow.  I can't seem to get very high no matter how much I smoke, but the oil now, that's a whole different game. hehehe!
> 
> Been picking up supplies to make some super soil to use outdoors this year, but I'm thinking a cement mixer needs to be at the top of the list.  lol
> 
> Peace Out



Hey Gman 
How are you doing
great news about your dog,, the only problem will be having to share yer stash with him!
My mates dog got its life back on the RSO ,, it was like he became pupy looking again with his coat an super wet nose.How is the weather down your way ,, my side is having a freeze at the moment . Take care my friend


----------



## Keef

Anyone who don't know about my alligator reference -- We relocated back to Texas after 12 yrs in the swamp north of the Big Easy !-- Once I was fishing on the bayou and an alligator came swimming by so I switched to a treble hook and snagged his happy a** !-- I learned some deep lessons resulting from that one act !-- Think things through before U act !-- Like if U snag a gator -- what's the game plan !- I had no such plan !-- When I got him close to the bank he got REALLY pissed off !  He came out the water like a rocket !-- Like a gunfighter, I whipped that pistol out opened fire while I was headed for the car !  Speed loader and ammo was in my tacklebox !-- Another deep lesson !-- keep extra ammo on your body !-- The Little Bastid had me treed on top of my car !-- Shot everything but him in my tactical retreat !


----------



## lovbnstoned

that Tranquil Elephantizer,, sounds like more then a wake n bake,,, but a dig deep in the couch n mellow out,,, my kind of strain.
  the Train Wreck i'm growing ,, suppose to have a Physco effect really back


----------



## Keef

Yeah Olstoner I been chasing it since Umbra told me about it !-- always "unavailable"-- quess I better get on the ball !-  I had given up and was gonna bring in Williams Wonder -- my second choice on a list of most potent Umbra posted for me ! See if I can get a pheno that thrives in a Sea Of Green rotation !-- Clone her till the cows come in !-- T.E. supposed to grow some potent weight too !-- Only one way to know --- seed don't lie !  If instead of couch lock the T.E. gives U couch paralysis-- then I can put a Widow boy on her and bring some sativa to the party !  Widow make U stare down a friggin buffalo!  I'm proud that I did not wet my pants or shoot somebody's pet bison !


----------



## Keef

I'll be ordering them Tranquil Elephantizer seed tommorrow when RWS can help me ! Quess it was.a.good thing I didn't rush out to buy Williams Wonder!- T.E. was my first choice and unless Cannazon runs out by tommorrow -- I'd like to see if my first impression was right !-- I'm a tricky little bugger -- first I showed her that article Bozzo linked me to about Houston Po-Po saying legalize it !- I then complained about being behind if the change the law anytime soon!-- I said we need to order those T.E. seed and she agreed ! Boo-Ya !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. got coffee brewing and my bowl in my hand. peace


----------



## AluminumMonster

Morning giggy and the OFC! 

I'm on my second cup of joe and I just finished a dooby of Bubba Chunk! It's trimming day over here so I have lots to do today.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy , Monster and the rest of the O.F.C. -  still trying to figure out which way is up !-- got some pharming to do ! -- but I got a pipe to smoke first !-- need more coffee !  Have a good day all !


----------



## Keef

Sheet !-- I thought that T.E. was heavy indica and would finish faster than 9 weeks !-- I gotta think about this !- I hate thinking !-- I got 4 boxes in bloom and this 60 day Widow allows me to move a SOG to bloom, every 2 week's !-- If I can get a T.E. that finishes in 9 weeks how many boxes do I need in bloom to move a SOG of T.E. to bloom every 2 week's ? I knew I shouldn't have skipped math class to go fishing a lot ! Will 5 boxes do it !- My brain hurts !  Maybe it's best if I just use my patented " Just Jump In Method" figure it out on the fly no math required !


----------



## Keef

9 X 7 - 63 -- Sorry the Widow did it ! I can work with this !-


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all,, sittin here,, with my irish coffee n a apple friter from apple b's.  i love that place
  n a wake n bake to everyone


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Yesterday was a long day of smoking fatties, hash, and bho with every breeder I could find. The Emerald Cup was a trip. It was like a Grateful Dead concert at a fair grounds. Most definitely a circus. Easy 10,000 people. My son is still in awe. When we were in the vape lounge, we smoked out a good 20 people. They had a hard time walking away, or just walking for that matter. Bought some seeds...like I need more seeds, lol. I had a chance to support a few folks I know and that was truly the best part. Doobie Duck, thank you for your Art.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds wonderful Umbra.


----------



## Keef

One day we have a Cup in Texas too !-- got my errands done !  Ain't nothing to do but fire something up!   It's exciting thing bringing in a new variety !--  I know U guys might plant seed from several varieties each year but by the time this T.E. sprouts my Widow will be pushing 18 months old !--She ain't going nowhere !-- I won't need seed for a long time !


----------



## umbra

Oh yeah...forgot some pix. Some of the entries


----------



## Keef

Tranquil Elephantizer seed are on the way to Texas !- 11 seed for $84 and $16 shipping !-- $100 for pack of seed !-- feel kinda like Jack and the Beanstalk !-- trading gold for some magic beans !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- no cameo in the pics ?-- it musta been hard resisting the urge !


----------



## umbra

No Keef I have been camera shy for a long time. When I was at Spannabis in Barcelona, my friend took tons of photos of me with Remo and Big [email protected] AN, Jorge, Soma, and Mr Nice Howard Marks I erased them all. Couple of TV cameras were in my face and I put my hand over the lens. They asked for permission to use me and I refused.


----------



## thegloman

jaga said:


> Hey Gman
> How are you doing
> great news about your dog,, the only problem will be having to share yer stash with him!
> My mates dog got its life back on the RSO ,, it was like he became pupy looking again with his coat an super wet nose.How is the weather down your way ,, my side is having a freeze at the moment . Take care my friend






Hey there jaga my friend! Yes, I'm cautiously optimistic on my dogs lymphoma. I'm very grateful for every day his health allows him good quality life. He IS getting to almost enjoy taking his medicine. lol

We're frozen here. We get one or two days nice & then it hits again.

Santa stopped by here yesterday & dropped off some cfl grow lights, so today I'm planning out my little grow space & choosing which strains to grow indoors.
I've decided to go with seed I created from that female star I had this year crossed with White Rhino pollen and seed I got from crossing Strawberry Kush with White Rhino and White Widow I crossed with pollen from Lady, who flowers real early.

I hope you & Padma are doing well.
Peace!


----------



## Keef

Jaga how U been ?-- I saw your post and meant to say hello !-- Too many tokes I quess !-- Glad U could drop by !-Gloman is it like them withdrawals leg cramps ?- Them's bad !-- it is like withdrawals and WILL get better !-- Bringing that T.E. to Texas !-- These Cowboys ain't ready for what I'm gonna unleash on them come the end of prohibition ! Give'm a hit of some T.E. BHO and watch'm melt ! Turn Shaman on them and make'm think they just had a religious experience !


----------



## lovbnstoned

thought i would show my guard dogs[/ATTACH]
the one guarding the ceiln is Rocky, my Bishon have had him since he was 2 months, the one guarding the floor is Lil_bit,, he's a maltese , i found him on the street.


----------



## MR1

Glad to see they are still doing good.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Jaga how U been ?-- I saw your post and meant to say hello !-- Too many tokes I quess !-- Glad U could drop by !-Gloman is it like them withdrawals leg cramps ?- Them's bad !-- it is like withdrawals and WILL get better !-- Bringing that T.E. to Texas !-- These Cowboys ain't ready for what I'm gonna unleash on them come the end of prohibition ! Give'm a hit of some T.E. BHO and watch'm melt ! Turn Shaman on them and make'm think they just had a religious experience !



Hehehe!  Sounds like that TE will make short work of my tolerance problem.
 Dang shame I can't seem to use a little more self control, but I like it!  lol
 Some people like heroin, some coke, some booze.  Me? Well I'm a worn out old doper who has at long last discovered the true value of weed.  

 Keef, I was privy to some info from that green santa guy again this year.
 He usually clues me in to the places he is gonna stop & your name was on his list.  I hope you been good cuz you know he always checks it twice.  

 Oh man keef, let me tell you bro, I never been so cramped up in my life.  Not even when I kicked smack or methadone.  Doc said its from the meds working on the virus, but I'm having a pretty tuff time of it.
 No worries though, I got a shot tomorrow & then 1 more in a week & I'm done.  Last blood test was negative on virus count.

 I'm gonna look around the lab & see if I can find any GOOD  filter discs.  You wouldn't believe the difference in your cold extracts of RSO.
 If you're gonna make good e-juice, you HAVE to do good filtrations.

 Any new info on a homoginizer?  Have you used PG in your e-juice?
 It seems to be thinner which makes me think there will be less "clogging" using it.  What do you think?  I hate to buy a whole gallon, but that seems to be all there is on the shelves here.  Gotta love farm stores.

 Started making my extract totally cold now.  No heat at all even for evaporation of the everclear.  I can tell you for sure that heat makes a huge difference.  The cold extract is at least twice as potent as the stuff I used low heat evaporating.


----------



## Keef

Yo Gloman -- I don't know if Green Santa will come back my way again !--I did kinda try to jack his ride!  Little Low rider sled ,had them hubcaps that keep spinning even when he sitting still !-- U talk to him tell him I was just teasing !  He know my heart !-- After doing some reading over at skunkpharm I'm a BHO believer !-- Get me a big metal thermos -- take that inner plastic plug out the metal lid -- drill 2 holes in the lid -- fill it with crumbled weed and freeze -- fill with butane thru one hole while other provides a vent -- pour thru filter after an hour -- then repeat with fresh butane for a half hour -- evap butane and U got BHO -- apparently !-- U can mix BHO with V.G. or P.G at desired percent and homogenize with a wire whip on a dremel !-- Did I Get it right guys ?


----------



## Keef

That's what I read !-- seems to me that -- a piece of say 4 inch metal pipe ( metal because of the low temps) reduced down to a quarter inch or so on each end -- the crumbled weed could be loaded into the 4" central pipe -- the whole device frozen -- supported over a collection vessel butane is sprayed into the top opening until it runs clear out the bottom !-- Would that work ?-- it's just a theory of mine !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got coffee brewing. no wake and bake for me this morning, so yall take a hit for me. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> That's what I read !-- seems to me that -- a piece of say 4 inch metal pipe ( metal because of the low temps) reduced down to a quarter inch or so on each end -- the crumbled weed could be loaded into the 4" central pipe -- the whole device frozen -- supported over a collection vessel butane is sprayed into the top opening until it runs clear out the bottom !-- Would that work ?-- it's just a theory of mine !



I tell ya keef, it isn't all that complicated.
 I do this in a glass jar.
 I fill jar about half way with crumbled bud, put lid on & freeze.
 Poke 2 small holes in the metal lid, spray butane in one hole while gas escapes from other.  Fill jar just enough to cover weed.
 Quickly stir it around & pour through filters into collection vessel.
 Add more butane to the weed & stir again quickly & filter again.
 All the good stuff is in the butane now & just needs to be evaporated, vacuumed & then used however you please.
 Save weed to be used in butter or whatever.
 Trust me, BHO has its share of garbage that comes along too.
 Proper filtration is a must. after collecting your BHO, evaporate till it's thick but still runs. Now add everclear & dissolve it in the everclear completely. Now filter carefully, evap to half volume & filter again. Go back & run a little clean everclear through the used filters & refilter that then combine & filter again. Now evap under room temp. only. Vacume will remove last traces of solvent.
Now add PG or VG to your desired viscosity & homogenize.
Wah-Lah!  e-juice.


 My point is, I never used a special extraction device.  You have to be very careful, but this method works just as well as any.

 I had a little talk to that short green santa guy & he said he forgives you & will be stopping by this week.


----------



## umbra

I wouldn't use just a steel 4" pipes. Stainless steel or glass only. I remember when everyone was using plastic for bho, I told them about the freezing and thawing effects and cross link plastics. And now I am telling you stainless or glass only


----------



## bozzo420

they sell BHO  glass tubes for between $30 and $50 . about 2 inch tubes open on one end and a small hole on the other end. .put pot in and blow Butane in the open end and oil comes out small hole. they had 2 sizes when I looked at them. one 18 inch and the other about twice as long. I think it was a one oz and a 2 or 3 oz sizes.


----------



## Keef

Gloman - I was fishing !-- I knew U knew how !-- I just wanted your recipe !  Thanks Cuz !-- I messed around and missed Wake and Bake and most of the day !-- Got stoned and missed it !-- No -- I got started in the grow room !-- ran some errands -- got stoned and forgot all about the O.F.C. -- I'm a long way from making BHO !- it's still up to 99 years in the grey bar hotel for any concentrate !  I didn't even know they made a glass device for making BHO !-- around here there's 2 choices !-- this brickweed or that brickweed -- nothing else !! I'm just trying to learn all I can before the end of prohibition !-- that and learn to grow the best weed these peeps ever had !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee brewing, and still doing inventory. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, giggy, and this morning it`s bake and no wake. Coffee grinder broke. Thought about using my weed grinder, but, do not wanna vape or smoke coffee. So, after breakfast, it`s to town we go, a new coffee grinder to be had.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Yoop -- don't get one of them Kuerig coffee machines !-- the little individual k-cups can cost up to fifty cents per cup !   Once U have coffee from a Kuerig -- it's hard to go back to regular coffee !-- best coffee I ever had !--  I drink Newman's Own and RWS has her Emeril's dark Cajun coffee!  Large selection of coffees and teas !--  I gotta get back to my pipe ! Good Day All !


----------



## Keef

I now I'm properly Baked !-- It's gonna take me 6-12 months to get his T.E. to where I want it to be!-- I won't even know about it without the O.F.C. -- Umbra suggested it - I couldn't find it!-- MR1 remembered I was looking for it and gave  me a heads up when he ran across them !-- I used an article Bozzo posted to show RWS the urgency of getting them now !-  O.F.C. team work got me those seed !-- Thanks !-- I got a whole year to chase down another  variety !-- Ya'll your eyes open !-B looking for a legendary indica/indica heavy hybrid -- don't care what it taste, smells or looks like !-- I'm looking for the biggest hammer !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Keef I'm glad it was in stock at cannazon. I bet you rock it.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC . Good to get them seeds keef. any free ones? might be some good ones. any indica's there?


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- Bozzo I just ordered them over the weekend !-- Cannazon said this was a limited offering of Tranquil Elephantizer because the mother died in a heat wave this summer !  Last time I got " Free Seed" the pack said free seed not a clue what they were !-- I don't do them kind of seed !  Even if they are labeled -- I'll be busy finding me a Queen Mother that thrives in my grow conditions !-- Hopefully I'll have several to choose from !-- It is still hard to turn a clone line loose !-- Only need the best one ! So I didn't spend $100 for a pack of seed !-- I spent $100 for a plant !


----------



## Keef

Umbra !-- Did U see what I had planned for Williams Wonder if I couldn't get that T.E. ?-- I was gonna put a Snow Lotus male on a Willy girl and breed my own Version of T.E. !-- That Snow Lotus works exceptional as the male in a couple crosses I've seen !--  I don't think I need to do any breeding to get what I want now !-- Who knows though when U run over 2 dozen clones a cycle it is no problem dusting one or more with pollen from one or more males ! -- I hope to alternate My Widow and the T.E. by running a SOG of one then two weeks later a SOG of the other !-- then later clone the whole grow Unit so the Widow and T.E. have their own Unit !-- 6 more boxes -- 6 more pumps-- 6 more Tri-band LEDs-- 2 multiport air pumps-- some PVC -- micro sprayers- 2" baskets with foam collars ! That's my needs list for one of my grow Units !   Things are really coming together on this rotation too !  My goal is to get a half pound out of each Unit every two weeks and have as many Units as it takes to pay the bills and give us a comfortable life !-- RWS been waxing nastlogic for the swamp !-- I'll be needing a houseboat !-- With all the modern conveniences !-- O.F.C. Mardi Gras throwdown ?


----------



## umbra

I was thinking there would be a white elephant in your future. Lol. I have been reading a text book on plant hormones and flower development, so when I was at the Emerald Cup and talking to breeders, we talked about hormone and reversing plants. I mentioned an article I read about pruning the roots and seeing sex reversal. Well it turns out this is how a number of breeders are doing it.



The role of roots in sex expression in hemp plants.


Authors

Chailakhyan MK1, Khryanin VN.
Author information

Journal

Planta. 1978 Jan;138(2):185-7. doi: 10.1007/BF00391177.

Affiliation


Abstract

When the shoots of young hemp (Cannabis sativa L.) plants were cut off the roots, cultured as cuttings, and regenerating (adventitious) roots were removed as soon as appearing, ca. 80-90% of the plants became male (had staminate flowers) whereas if the roots were allowed to develop a similar percentage became female (pistillate flowers). Treatment of de-rooted cuttings with 6-benzylaminopurine (15 mg/l) restored the percent of female plants to ca. 80. It is suggested that the root system plays an essential role in sex expression in hemp and that this role is related to cytokinin synthesis in the root. 


PMID 24414015 [PubMed]


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed you old farts. Hope everyone is having a great start to Christmas and the Holidays. I enjoy this time of year, spoiling the kids and eating all the good stuff. Happy Tokerday OFC. Thanks Yooper. :48:


----------



## Keef

So Umbra -- I could take a clone of my Widow and turn it into a male and breed it back to my girl and produce feminized seed ? Cuz ,what are the trends in California ? What's winning at the cup? Indica / Indica hybrid ?  I don't even have the T.E. in hand and I'm already looking for my next variety !-- White Elephant ? I'll put a T.E. male out side and collect pollen !-- If I were going to do that cross I would use a male Widow on a female T.E. -- I do have some Widow pollen off that little inbred male I had ! I've accepted that I just don't have the room to explore many crosses !-  Filled up the bloom room today ! On the first I harvest the first group to go through this every two week rotation !-- Looks like most hurdles to making this rotation work are behind me !  Now it's time to get T.E. up to speed and start cranking out some fine weed !  Looking for the best down here so if U even hear a rumour let ole Keef know !


----------



## umbra

The same dispensary won 1st, 2nd, and 5th. All hybrids


----------



## Keef

Where's the Hippie ? - Haven't heard from the leaping knome in a few days -- Hope all is well !-- Umbra I never been to no Cup but reviewing past winners -- I think they are a great place for people to gather and enjoy weed and each others company but it appears they have went from a place people could show off their breeding skills -- to an event where money and contacts rule the day !-- I wonder how much it cost to win one of them regional cups anyway ?  It's about time to rise above this THC plateau we've on for a decade !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE, got coffee and ready to go. right! i hate inventory but i have to do it every three months. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Where's the Hippie ? - Haven't heard from the leaping knome in a few days -- Hope all is well !-- Umbra I never been to no Cup but reviewing past winners -- I think they are a great place for people to gather and enjoy weed and each others company but it appears they have went from a place people could show off their breeding skills -- to an event where money and contacts rule the day !-- I wonder how much it cost to win one of them regional cups anyway ?  It's about time to rise above this THC plateau we've on for a decade !


last i saw of hippie, he was going hunting said it would be three or four days.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders (OFC, giggy, keef, bozzo, hippie, gloman, yaga, beemer and the rest). It was me that went hunting not hippie. He`s missing in action. The deer are all safe this year.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> last i saw of hippie, he was going hunting said it would be three or four days.



Nope, that was Yoop. The Hippie's back doesn't tolerate hunting anymore.

 In the Christmas spirit, I've been out spending cash like they're not going to make any more. Bought the Old Hen a new Equinox, going to pick up a Cruze for the kid, and I grabbed a 50" flat screen on sale for my bedroom.
 My buggy is ten years old, but she's only got 73K on her, so I might keep it a while longer. Then again, I've been toying with the idea of taking a new Transit Connect and turning it into the ultimate retro hippie van........


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- working on a good buzz at the beach !-- Last night RWS and I were reminiscing about life in the aftermath of Katrina -- Best thing I ever had -- almost two weeks after the storm we still had no power and when they finally got the road open, a little truck made it in with food and ICE !  We were eating well but I snagged two bags of ice !-- Best thing ever was a glass of ice water !


----------



## Rosebud

What a life changing event for all of you. Glad you and your wife are alive to talk about it. 
Ice water. It is the basics. Nice post Keef.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Curmudgeonlanders (OFC, giggy, keef, bozzo, hippie, gloman, yaga, beemer and the rest). It was me that went hunting not hippie. He`s missing in action. The deer are all safe this year.


my bad, but i knew it was one of yall.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Nope, that was Yoop. The Hippie's back doesn't tolerate hunting anymore.
> 
> In the Christmas spirit, I've been out spending cash like they're not going to make any more. Bought the Old Hen a new Equinox, going to pick up a Cruze for the kid, and I grabbed a 50" flat screen on sale for my bedroom.
> My buggy is ten years old, but she's only got 73K on her, so I might keep it a while longer. Then again, I've been toying with the idea of taking a new Transit Connect and turning it into the ultimate retro hippie van........


i'm glad yall are here to keep me straight. peace


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Where's the Hippie ? - Haven't heard from the leaping knome in a few days -- Hope all is well !-- Umbra I never been to no Cup but reviewing past winners -- I think they are a great place for people to gather and enjoy weed and each others company but it appears they have went from a place people could show off their breeding skills -- to an event where money and contacts rule the day !-- I wonder how much it cost to win one of them regional cups anyway ?  It's about time to rise above this THC plateau we've on for a decade !


i know what you mean keef, i rode out alicia in houston in 83.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Sayn Hello n Wake n Bake,, to all
 n how u doing Giggy ?? under the weather,, hate tryn to get rid of the flu,, i can't handle just layin around,, drive me nuts,, so i get into doing something .


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> my bad, but i knew it was one of yall.


All hippies look alike! Besides, I can think of a lot worse people to get confused with other than my bro, Yoop.

 You turning vegetarian Yoop, or are the deer just messin' with ya?


----------



## Keef

Rosebud in da house !-- Happy Holidays to U !-- Life changing events is what we seem to do !-- Before moving to Hammond La. we lived in Rusk Tx. -- We went to Dallas for the weekend and returned to find our home had burned down !-- Drove up and saw 4 stubby corners the rest of the house was gone !  We had to  find a new place to live so we picked Hammond off the map because it was about in the middle of New Orleans and Baton Rouge!- We could work either one !  Bought a house and started over!-


----------



## Keef

Why is it that simple things can get complicated real quick !  We took the puppies over to to beach for a walk !-- In my stoned mind this seemed like a laid back thing to do not a lot of effort required !  Things were going good !-- The wife had the two Shih-Tzu girls and I had the two wild boys !-  I was admiring the surf when things went bad !-- The youngest girl slipped her harnest and off she went at a dead run !-- That single brain cell of mine realized we had a problem when Jake my biggest boy (a Malti-Poo ) hit the end of his leash and jerked it out of my hand and he was off !-- I'm tired ya'll !-- it was not a fun trip !-- I can't breath and my chest is burning !-- Sorry !-- I need my pipe !-- I don't do much stoned running !--


----------



## bozzo420

giggy. I'm heading your way.    hippie I think my hunting is over. had to a hemorrhoid cut out 2 years ago .another one bothering me now. it's from sitting on a stump for 2 months a year.
I will never let them cut another one out. so I think my hunting is done.  

keef. at the cup you get so high on dabs , you don't care who wins.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Why is it that simple things can get complicated real quick ! We took the puppies over to to beach for a walk !-- In my stoned mind this seemed like a laid back thing to do not a lot of effort required ! Things were going good !-- The wife had the two Shih-Tzu girls and I had the two wild boys !- I was admiring the surf when things went bad !-- The youngest girl slipped her harnest and off she went at a dead run !-- That single brain cell of mine realized we had a problem when Jake my biggest boy (a Malti-Poo ) hit the end of his leash and jerked it out of my hand and he was off !-- I'm tired ya'll !-- it was not a fun trip !-- I can't breath and my chest is burning !-- Sorry !-- I need my pipe !-- I don't do much stoned running !--



last year the neighbor at the beach and my wife went shopping. So I dog sat her dog. She did not tell me she was a "RUNNER". Damn near had a stroke chasing that dog with mine under my arm. I finally just went back  to the condo and the damn dog came back on its own. When she walked in the open door I sprung up and slammed the door shut.   I do not dog set anymore.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee is ready and i'm ready to go. killed 4 more kings this morning, i believe it is the last of them. got a deficiency on one of the seedlings this morning i got to figure out, had it on another one but it was a king. the diesel is doing well, and should be done late jan. to early feb. so after christmas i'm gonna start another one or two more fem plants. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- O.M.G. I be hurting this morning !-- Not sure what hurts worse !-- Little Bastids !  I know if I moved more I wouldn't hurt as much -- just got no motivation !--  get me a shock collar -- drop that pup on the spot for running away !-- My dogs don't do tricks !-- like obey and stuff !-  they spoiled ! Oh!- That hurts ! Bozzo - I'm just jealous !-- I can't even sit on my porch and smoke a " J" without keeping an eye out !-- I could go to jail for it and U guys have festivals that celebrate weed ! Is there any wonder why I got an attitude !


----------



## lovbnstoned

wake n bake everyone,, hope that everyone is getting ready for santa clauses,, christmas to me is having kids,, with that christmas gleam in their eyes


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. More rain, lol. On vacation until the 5th. My son has the flu, which means I'll be sick for Christmas.


----------



## MR1

Start chomping on the vit c.


----------



## Hippie420

lovbnstoned said:


> christmas to me is having kids,, with that christmas gleam in their eyes


You've got that right in a BIG way, Stoned! The only thing I've accomplished in my life that will mean a damn thing a hundred years from now was having my daughter.

 I'm sitting here now, giddy with anticipation on seeing my brat's eyes when she pulls in the driveway with her new ride. The Old Hen met her at the dealer's half an hour ago, so they should be here any minute.

 The kid deserves the world, if only I could give it to her. She's been the ideal daughter for almost 25 years now. Told her when she was just a tiny girl that if she never smoked, stayed away from drugs, and kept her grades up, I'd buy her a brand spanking new car when she turned 16. She kept up her end of the deal, as well as I. Fast forward a month shy of nine years. She's still stuck to the bargain, the car is looking a bit worse for the wear, so dad's spoiling her with another one. Once the thing's paid off, she's got a green light to turn into a crack head 'cause dad's not paying for number three!


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.  smoke em if you got em.


----------



## lovbnstoned

hippy420 ,, glad to hear that ur Christmass will b filled joy n happiness


----------



## Beemer

Good morning all you old farts. Umbra start ginger tea with honey and lemon. Very good for flu/cold. Christmas is a wonderful time of year. You get to spoil the kids and buy what you want for yourself and no one seems to mind. Love it when I'm in a store and kids walk by looking up at me and I will do a HoHoHo. I have a foot long beard, almost white, and doing that just makes my day. 

Dam i got nominated for member of the month over on the other site. Who knows how that will turn out but it sure would be nice to get all the goodies. 

Here's one for all you old farts. 

On average, an American man will have sex two to three times a week, whereas a Japanese man will have sex only one or two times a year. 

This was upsetting news to me and my coffee buddies,  we had no idea we were Japanese.


----------



## lovbnstoned

the old farts of MP  hahahahahhaahahaahahaha  n always  high


----------



## Keef

Let me put on my psychic hat !-- Hippie bought red cars !   Umbra try to stay comfortable while the flu runs it's course !  Vitamin C, Zinc , plenty of fluids-- U be O.K. !!--  I don't have the flu but chasing them dogs last night gave me aches on my pains !-- It wouldn't be so bad if I had me a morphine sandwich !


----------



## lovbnstoned

Keef where U at in the south ??


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer, that's good news. Finally the morons pry their heads out of their butts and recognize the REAL people of the forum! By the sounds of your beard description, we'd look like the Luden's brothers side by side. 

Keef, the wife and kid don't like red vehicles. The kid got "blue ray metallic", and the wife got "Silver Topaz Metalic". Neither would have been my choice, but then again, they're not my vehicles (I just get to pay for 'em). My last Harley, Vespa, and my own personal car and truck were red. Guess what color the hippie van's gonna be?


----------



## Keef

Olstoner -- I'm on the Texas coast on an island about a half mile from the beach down close to Mexico! -- Hippie and his red stuff !-- That is the first red cement mixer I ever saw !--  I was checking the farm and by George my rotation is gonna work !-- I've got rooted clones ready for the first which is when my first harvest from this every two week thing matures !-- Next step as I bring this T.E. in is to put a shelf in and stack my next Unit right on top the first !-- Umbra -- will those free seed from Cannazon be labeled ? I got no use for unknown free seed !-- Will one of your varieties be among them ?


----------



## Keef

Beemer I hope U win member of the month over there !- -- Ain't many know more about weed than U !  Tell'm Keef said high !  No don't do that they'll ban yo happy a** for sure !  Me and the Hippie ain't allowed cause we bad !--


----------



## Keef

I quess they'll never forgive me for calling AARP on them !-- he !-he !- he!-- U mess with seniors -- Stuff happens ! Bet they won't forget me for awhile ! Wasn't my first fight !-- I let it go because hurting them would hurt fellow tokers who did nothing wrong !


----------



## Keef

Lovebnstoned -- I shouldn't lie --I'm in southern Minnesota !-- and it's real cold !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Olstoner -- I'm on the Texas coast on an island about a half mile from the beach down close to Mexico! -- Hippie and his red stuff !-- That is the first red cement mixer I ever saw !-- I was checking the farm and by George my rotation is gonna work !-- I've got rooted clones ready for the first which is when my first harvest from this every two week thing matures !-- Next step as I bring this T.E. in is to put a shelf in and stack my next Unit right on top the first !-- Umbra -- will those free seed from Cannazon be labeled ? I got no use for unknown free seed !-- Will one of your varieties be among them ?



The seeds will be labeled. The freebies at cannazon are good enough that some folks buy beans just to get the freebies. Mine are going out with auctions winners, I believe. You can try to request them. free_tatu, auctions, or Mr C should be able to help.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- When the seed come in I'll tell U what they are and maybe U can tell me what U think!-- I'm gonna plant about half the T.E. seed in case anything happens !-- If there's anything in the free seed that sounds tasty I may plant a couple of them !-- Cuz -- why am I repeatedly drawn to that Snow Lotus and Super Snow Lotus ?--  There's something there and I want to understand it !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. i think i found another king this morning, i'll be keeping a eye on it. keef i'd love to do a rotation like your setting up, but all i have to work in is a 3'x3'x7' box and i'm really lite on the light right now. if i ever build my shop, i'll build a grow room on the side and will give rotation a try. with what i have now i'll set up a veg box then after 30 days veg pop into the bloom box. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## giggy

umbra thanks for looking for info on that strain, i know i have searched and haven't been able to come up with anything.


----------



## lovbnstoned

it should b national,, not just a few states,, it's the government they want to spend that dam money to bust people


----------



## lovbnstoned

View attachment 10848025_676217345810379_3003343801763314170_n.jpg
   enjoy


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. On vacation and slept until 9 today. 1st time since I moved to Cali that I slept passed 6. Guess what, its going to rain again. The good sister called me the other day and asked about the weather, I told her its not much different than NJ. Maybe 10 degrees warmer. Kind of sums it up.
Why are NY'ers always grumpy and rude? Because the light at the end of the tunnel is...NJ


----------



## yooper420

Last couple of days, me and this modern technology have been at war.....again. Some how, my anti-virus keeps getting turned off and another keeps popping up and says "buy me". Gets old real quick. 
Harvested my girls two days ago at 1-2 am. Took pictures beforehand and viewed them on the computer, but could not get them to download. After getting some sleep, tried again....no pictures on camera. Do not know what happened. So NO bud porn, sorry.


----------



## 000StankDank000

So this is how it feels when doves cry yooper420


----------



## Keef

Reception problems today !-- I was baking with U anyway !-- Green Santa done slipped in and left me a present while I was at the store this afternoon !-- I was gonna not do any breeding this winter and just concentrate of this T.E. -- then Umbra tells me these free seed from Cannazon might be worth looking at !-- then I get this package and it has some Widow grown outside from seed I bred !  She don't lie !-  See if I can't get the brother a faster finishing F-1 cross ready by spring !-- Yo Stank !-- Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- Me and Yoop -- sometimes we have compter problems !--- Gotta get back to sampling some of this Widow !-- This is Nice !


----------



## Hippie420

Speaking of tech problems, I got dragged into the 21st century today. Old Hen stole my flip phone and brought me a Android Turbo.

Keef, a question if I may? When shooting a smart phone, is it better to aim for center mass, or pick a corner and get the "skip" effect?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hippie --I feel your pain !-- my first smart phone kill was a rage kill !-- set it down and tried to walk away !-- then it just happened - no plan -- no thought -- just double tap !-- Done !-- The second was a premeditated assassination !  On the ground in the back yard so my ears wouldn't bleed! -- 12 ga. Center mass -- nothing left but a shower of sparkly pieces ! Those smart phones will frustrate no one else !  Yoop -- just harvested ?-- what's on deck !  Wake and Bake-- we got weed to burn !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc, i'll second the wake and bake. peace


----------



## thegloman

Gooooood Moooorning O F C !

Well, it's colder than a well diggers A** here now.  Glad I got plenty of firewood stacked up.
Green Santa stopped by here last week too!  He brought me some CFL grow lights!
That Santa guy sure is a nice guy.  I've decided to use my same grow box I made last year to do a full indoor grow.  This will be much easier to do a good journal on than the outdoor plants.  I'm all jazzed up.  I have some special crosses I'll get to watch much more closely & let them REALLY finish.  I'm mostly excited to see how the Strawberry Kush X White Rhino turns out.  I'd LOVE me some Strawberry Rhino.
Well, for today I have a selection of fresh brownies, extract caps & 5 different flavors of weed to smoke.  It's days like this that make all the waiting worth every second.  
Hope everybody is doing well!
Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys...

Nice gloman..happy for you. That is what it is all about. Merry Christmas to you too.

Yooper, I really like Super antispyware... Consumer reports recommended it years ago. I like it.  

Smoke um like ya mean it...


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFCC.   Mrs. Rosebud.  Do you do any cooking with your RSO?  I have always used my dry ice hash for cooking. but I made all RSO this year. I figure that it will cook well. Just hope I do not over do it. the last batch of cookies got double dry ice hash. it was way to strong for the light weights.  we were cutting cookies in quarters.


my father n-in-law was a used car salesman. He called blue cars....."no sale blue"


----------



## Rosebud

No, i haven't cooked with rso. It is too precious. It can be soooo strong just a half a peice of rice. I am going to try the tacking that I learned about  from Beemer and Multi. I am out now but I ordered the magical butter machine, and I think that will cut a lot of hours in making the RSO. I have all my out door grow with a two month cure, so it is time to do that rso again.  Mine is like tar, so i don't know how you could cook with it..wow  Did you get a lot of rso?   I think i made mine way too strong, i think i did a pound of shake and buds and ended up with on ounce of oil.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I ate two Gel caps filled with RO 2 Grams great buzz but was very hard on my stomach.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, late again I see. Such is Life. Only thing to do is catch up. This chem 91 is outstanding smoke. Old timers might remember reefers. Joints soaked in a tincture. So we are doing a salad reefer ( weed and hash mixed together ) then soaked in a tincture. Good way to start off the day.


----------



## lovbnstoned

wake n bake everyone,, hope tht everyone is havin n awesome high weekend


----------



## lovbnstoned

giggy ,, what strain U lookn for ,, n where have u been lookn ?? n how ur dy doing so far ???


----------



## Keef

My kinda peeps each and everyone of U !-- I should be producing an excess shortly after the first of the year !-- Then I'll be having all kinds of questions about extracts and such !   Hopefully by spring I'll be alternating SOGs of Widow and T.E. -- Tell U what after the first I'll get someone to help post some pics of my grow !-- it's just the same 6 boxes -- 2 in my veg./ nursery-- which feed clones to the 4 boxes in bloom .-- my boxes have 34 grow spots but about 24 plants per box seems to produce a nice SOG .--


----------



## Keef

I think I want to nominate Lovebnstoned as the official Cuban Cigar procurement officer for the O.F.C. !-- Sounds like they may be legal soon !  -- I was laughing to myself earlier !- remember in early summer or so the Gloman said he got religion and chopped down all but what he needed !-- Mane that's a sure sign a grower is having a good year !-- What U got Now Gloman about a dozen varieties !-- Glad the lights worked out for U they were just too hot for what I do !  In the confined area I grow in I couldn't do what I do with anything but LEDs !-- They expensive but in the long run cheaper than anything else !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> I think I want to nominate Lovebnstoned as the official Cuban Cigar procurement officer for the O.F.C. !-- Sounds like they may be legal soon ! -- I was laughing to myself earlier !- remember in early summer or so the Gloman said he got religion and chopped down all but what he needed !-- Mane that's a sure sign a grower is having a good year !-- What U got Now Gloman about a dozen varieties !-- Glad the lights worked out for U they were just too hot for what I do ! In the confined area I grow in I couldn't do what I do with anything but LEDs !-- They expensive but in the long run cheaper than anything else !



Hehehe!  Well, as a matter of fact, I now have 15 varieties in seed. lol   Gonna get more new blood after the holidays.  I've found WAY more than I can decide on.  Gonna have to make a list & just close my eyes & point to one.
 If it were legal for me I could very happily spend the rest of my days just growing natures finest plants.  Not only limited to Marijuana.  There are a great many natural & legal plants/herbs that we've come to enjoy for one reason or another.

 Hehe, I don't know about the getting religion thing, lol, but I think if I hadn't chopped 30 plants out last year I might have had TOOOO much weed.  Is There Such A Thing?  As it stands I ended up with almost double my previous years harvest.  I'm fairly sure I'll have enough to last this year till next crop.  I picked up one of them vacume food saver doojobbers last year.  I tell ya it has already paid for itself keeping things fresh & now I get to use it for keeping my Medicine fresh.  Some technology is good.
 Next year now, it won't be my fault if the wild stands of "hemp" around here take a turn for the better. lol  I got my tractor with a tiller on the back & a lot of seed.  lmao!

 I made some butter from weed I made RSO from.  WOW!
 I saved up 3oz of ground up buds I've extracted once with everclear, dried the everclear out of it & then put it all in the crock pot on Med. (180*) added 2 sticks of butter & let it go over night with occasional stirring.
 Next day I processed it as usual only the butter came back BLACK.
 I'm a bit of an adventurer so I broke off a piece about the size of a patty of butter & ate it.   I'll never throw the weed away again till I've made butter with it.  That stuff is WAY too strong. I should have used at least 4 sticks & still would have been very strong.
 Maybe I just need help with my portions. hehe!  That's why I'm fat I suppose.

 Y'all enjoy!


----------



## bozzo420

I do not get the rso to a tar consistency . How can you get it into a syringe if you do that? I figure I can just put it but on a piece of glass if I want to dry it out. Its more like dirty motor oil. Yes I will have to be careful not to over do the mix. I did not finish all that I had to do. But I have quiet a bit done. I ran out of everclear. I will finish up in the spring. I will be making some cookies. i'll let you know how they turn out.

  dang I tossed everything after  I was done. lol


----------



## Keef

U guys gotta teach me stuff !-- I plan to jar cure the kolas and concentrate everything else !-- I want to use it for e-cig liquid mostly but remain flexible !-- How do I get the cleanest hash oil ?  Everclear and filter, filter, filter or BHO or is there another way ? I'm willing to buy some equipment or build what I need !  So I'm gonna be doing this on a regular basis -- what kind of set up would the brain trust recommend ?


----------



## umbra

the cleanest would be bho then winterize. But for e juice it is not necessary. Just an alcohol extraction will work. The key to e juice is the pg and mixing, not how it is extracted.


----------



## Keef

Why is it always butane and not another liquid hydrocarbon ? -- Or ether ?-- ie: starting fluid !-  I even understand a little about solvent pairs -- could U clean a dirty extraction with ether and water ?  I told ya'll I got questions !--  Can U decarb oil after extraction ?-- I'm very interested in how to clean dirty oil!


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC .   umbra  I am really wanting to make some e juice also.   what do you mean by winterize and what is PG?   What  do you mix with ?  

the snowbird has landed.   65 is much better than 6.5


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- better late than never !--I quess I'm the only one to ever get lit and wander away !  Anyway !--I'm back !-- Bozzo -- P.G.-- Propalene Glycol-- V.G.-- Vegatable Glycerin--- When I first quit smoking and switched to an e-cig I was using one with a P.G. base !-  Within a few weeks I developed a smokers cough -- never had one smoking !-- switched to a V.G. base and no more cough- been usin it 3-4 years !-- I got a gallon of food grade V.G. for about $25 and a hundred 2 mil dropper bottles !- Soon as I got excess weed I 'll get serious about this e-cig liquid !--


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> good morning OFC . umbra I am really wanting to make some e juice also. what do you mean by winterize and what is PG? What do you mix with ?
> 
> the snowbird has landed. 65 is much better than 6.5



After bho extraction, dissolve bho in alcohol. Then freeze. Then filter. It removes plant fats and lipids. Evaporate. Tons of youtube videos. GreyWolf @ skunkpharm has a detailed e juice instructions


----------



## Keef

How much of the plants different taste buzz etc. is lost in a concentrate ?  I was thinking if they call that T.E. --the Slow Motion Love Potion -- then I'll concentrate it and rock they world !  Am I wrong ?-- will concentrate get rid of all those little nuances that make different strain have a different buzz?-- I got some hash bags waiting for it too ! It all starts with weed U can't do extractions or anything else without the weed !  Widow is doing fine !-- she make forget stuff sometime though !


----------



## thegloman

bozzo420 said:


> I do not get the rso to a tar consistency . How can you get it into a syringe if you do that? I figure I can just put it but on a piece of glass if I want to dry it out. Its more like dirty motor oil. Yes I will have to be careful not to over do the mix. I did not finish all that I had to do. But I have quiet a bit done. I ran out of everclear. I will finish up in the spring. I will be making some cookies. i'll let you know how they turn out.
> 
> dang I tossed everything after I was done. lol




If you just warm it up a little it will get runny enough to suck up into a syringe. Then you just squeeze out your desired amount & it don't run all over the place making a mess.


----------



## Keef

Happy Winter Solstice !-- The longest night of the year !-- it only gets better from here !


----------



## bozzo420

thegloman said:


> If you just warm it up a little it will get runny enough to suck up into a syringe. Then you just squeeze out your desired amount & it don't run all over the place making a mess.



oh if it was not warm,it would not go in . maybe were on the same page. If its not warm it is like tar.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. internet problems somewhere around the house, looks like after christmas till it will be fixed but i hope it's sooner. yall have your self's a great day, peace.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, you slipped in on me.


----------



## bozzo420

keef said:


> happy winter solstice !-- the longest night of the year !-- it only gets better from here !



happy solstice all     plant them seeds


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning ,, wake n bake to all


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning and happy winter solstice. Our neighbors lost their home to fire a year ago today. It was traumatic for all. Horrible. Now a year has gone by and they are back in there new and improved house across the street from me. No one was hurt....  I am feeling relieved that that year is over.  So, in other words, i am celebrating, wanna join  me?


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', OFC.

My name is Hippie, and I've been sober for over a week. Yuck! It's Monday beer day! Time for bud and beer! Probably be my last beer 'til next year. New Year's Eve is for amateurs and people who can afford OUI tickets and don't mind the concrete bunks at the county. Might even con the Old Hen into a couple of tokes on the 31st. Back in the day, she sure was fun to get stoned with. Kept me laughing 'til my face hurt.

The kid's turning a quarter century old in a month, so it's time for Mom to get back to being herself. Besides, dad always could get sober in a nanosecond if SHTF.
Life is way too important to take seriously.......


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake.....Missed it, again.
Solution...............Wake and bake, again.
Good morning OFC (hippie, bozzo, keef, giggy, gloman, lbstoned, beemer, jaga)
Wake and bake.....Again.
Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Good morning and happy winter solstice. Our neighbors lost their home to fire a year ago today. It was traumatic for all. Horrible. Now a year has gone by and they are back in there new and improved house across the street from me. No one was hurt.... I am feeling relieved that that year is over. So, in other words, i am celebrating, wanna join me?



:vap_bong__emoticon::vap-Bong_smoker::joint: sure I just celebrated  happy new home- solstice party


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. More rain. NorCalHal gave me some purple tangie clones. He doesn't think the yield is high enough to keep. I was planning on some breeding with them. They have mites, and now my other plants are infected as well. On the East Coast, bug problems are easier to deal with because of our cold winters kill tons of pests. I knew that I would have to deal with more pests in Cali. Time to figure out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, I love  the SNS products. Sierra Natural Science. They work and aren't toxic.

Bozzo, Thanks for joining me.


----------



## umbra

Thanks Rose


----------



## Keef

Got lost again this morning and forgot to check in !-- mites !-- That why I hate growing in dirt -- there could be bugs, mites, mold, all sorts of nasty stuff !-- Rosebud -- I celebrate with U -- I don't need much of an excuse to party !-- Good Luck to U Hippie !-- Get that woman to smoke and U gonna need a bigger grow room ! I be watching the mailbox like a chicken hawk !-- Them T.E. seed should be here anytime starting today !  Excited to see what kind of free seed they send !-- Umbra got me worked up about them !


----------



## umbra

You can get mites from hydro as well, as nothing to do with dirt. Here in Cali, we are in the AG capital and the pests come from outside. They get on your clothes, in your hair, everywhere. Then you go in your grow space and there they are. NCH was telling me about when his grow was across the street from a corn field. He struggled with pests, could not get ahead of them. He moved his grow, and problems abated. So we will see what happens


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, she could smoke twice as much as I do a day and I'd STILL have a five year supply stockpiled. When it only takes a toke or two to get you there, the stuff lasts forever!

Lately, I've been doing a quad layer bowl: I take last year's keef, this years bubble hash, last year's weed, and a booger's worth of BHO and load my antique pipe up. It last me damn near a week!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. time to get the day started, yall have a great day peace.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> You can get mites from hydro as well, as nothing to do with dirt. Here in Cali, we are in the AG capital and the pests come from outside. They get on your clothes, in your hair, everywhere. Then you go in your grow space and there they are. NCH was telling me about when his grow was across the street from a corn field. He struggled with pests, could not get ahead of them. He moved his grow, and problems abated. So we will see what happens


i had a bout with mites last grow, bombed 5 or 6 times (bengal roach and flea bomb) and got me some rosemary extract  and made a spray, took care of busness for me. i had never had them before and i never want them again. still have a bottle mixed up just in case i see something again. good luck.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- stuff hurts !-- I hope I don't get mites -them dog pecker knats bout drove me crazy !-- I guess if I hadn't got them I'd still be growing in dirt !-- Since I switched to Aeroponics I've had no problems with bugs of any kind !-- When I harvest a box I clean it --add 10 gals of filtered water - 100 mils of nute concentrate-- 50 mils of Aquasheild ( aero/ hydro conditioner)  -- move the new group of plants into it and fire that mother up !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all you Farts.     The day just feels longer today .  smoke em if  you  got em.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Keef, she could smoke twice as much as I do a day and I'd STILL have a five year supply stockpiled. When it only takes a toke or two to get you there, the stuff lasts forever!
> 
> Lately, I've been doing a quad layer bowl: I take last year's keef, this years bubble hash, last year's weed, and a booger's worth of BHO and load my antique pipe up. It last me damn near a week!



so  what is the freezer life of pot? or shelf life.    Hippie I use to think I was immune to pot......brick weed just never got me High.  lol    Now a joint lasts all day......sometimes 2.


----------



## bozzo420

does anyone else have a problem getting here? on my laptop which I'm using now I have never been able to bookmark this page. it rejects it every time I try.   so I go through the search memory every time. and sometimes that does not work either.   this morning I had to go through the back door. outdoor growing first. then getting hare after I got to outdoor grow.  I think the word Marijuana as a first word gets it blocked some times.i think its google. does anyone else have problems?


----------



## thegloman

bozzo420 said:


> oh if it was not warm,it would not go in . maybe were on the same page. If its not warm it is like tar.



That is correct if you have carefully removed all solvent it will be like tar.
 Be sure to watch your heat tho.  As I just discovered, it is very easy to be using too much heat & destroy a lot of the good stuff in the oil.
 As the solvent is removed, heat will rise in the oil.  Be sure to monitor it.
 I take my extract & fill gel caps with it & swallow 1 when I want to get truly baked, which is MOST of the time. lol


----------



## Keef

Mailman better bring my seed today !-- I been patient long enough !   Yo Hippie- I was just saying that I use any excuse to upgrade the grow room -- wife starts smoking -- U expand !- that's all !-- this year I hope to add one of Hippie' s CO 2 systems !- I will have questions when it's time !--  The size of my grow will continue to increase as I bring in the most potent varieties I can find !  I dig around in their genes and find a freakish pheno that outshines the rest and clone the Hell out of it !  They said the Widow was not suited for a Sea Of Green -- it is not a problem if U have the proper pheno ! I have the right pheno !-- The Widow be 40% indica - enough seed and U can find an indica heavy pheno !-  if she was 90% sativa -- with enough seed I could find an indica heavy pheno !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- What's the scoop on " Blockhead " ?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I am homesick. It is very hard to leave everything behind and start over. Breaking into the scene out here is not so easy. I guess I figured the dank would speak for itself. I was at a dispensary to discuss being a vendor and they showed me the schedule for vendor orientation, and asked when I was available. An interview, really?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- What's the scoop on " Blockhead " ?



buy it


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> so what is the freezer life of pot? or shelf life. Hippie I use to think I was immune to pot......brick weed just never got me High. lol Now a joint lasts all day......sometimes 2.


 
 Bozzo, I've triple bagged weed and chucked it in the freezer and left it for two years. It came out just as good as the day I froze it. I've read many articles that claim it doesn't work, but it does. YMMV.

 I hear seal-a-meal bagging works great too, but I've personally never tried it.


----------



## bozzo420

let's call it freezer cure..............when I took last years left overs out ......they were lots better than the this years fresh cut. It may be like whine. and fine liquors. But long storage in jars does not work well. In the freezer it never molds. I just wondered if 5 year old freezer pot would still be as good. or 10 years.


----------



## Hippie420

Ten years might be pushing it, but I'd try some I'd had on ice for that long before I'd toss it. I found a seven gram chunk of commercial Lebanese hash I'd forgotten for six years. It was stuck off in a drawer. Didn't taste too great, so I ground it up and made canna caps out of it. She still had a nice kick!


----------



## giggy

anybody ever grew bc bud depot pinewarp?


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- give it some time -- I hate moving -- just do what U do and they'll come around !-- either that or find a toxic G.E. and rock they world !  If only that Indica 50 was for real !  No seed today !


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy -- seedfinder says B.C. Pinewarp is good outside plant with big harvest -- is that what U want?  They have them at Pick and Mix too !-- If U thinking about this consider B.C. God Bud !-- Never ordered from them but once considered it ! Good Luck !- hope U find what U looking for !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. i still don't have internet at the house so Merry Christmas to each and everyone of yall. i'll try to get back on later, so yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yo Giggy -- seedfinder says B.C. Pinewarp is good outside plant with big harvest -- is that what U want?  They have them at Pick and Mix too !-- If U thinking about this consider B.C. God Bud !-- Never ordered from them but once considered it ! Good Luck !- hope U find what U looking for !


keef, i'm looking for the christmas tree pine tree bud that we had for two or three years in houston in the early 80's. i know this isn't it but it may be some good breeding stock to get my christmas/pine bud from. i have been hunting for that strain for a few years. as for it being outdoor, it all is. that just means to veg shorter and breed it with something short. how is your wife doing?


----------



## Rosebud

Merry Christmas all of you, glad you found MP this year.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Rosebud thanks for having us !-- Merry Christmas to All !-- Giggy I hope U find it !-  U know U right about veg. time !- I'm a fine example of that !- fresh cuts root out in the cloner in  little less than 2 weeks then spend a month in veg. before going to bloom !  I been putting together my variety wish list -- Williams Wonder -- Girl Scout Cookies- and even though it's the mother of Tranquil Elephantizer ( does the mail run today ?)  I want the Snow Lotus !-  ( Aphgooey X Blockhead)  and still looking !-


----------



## yooper420

Did I miss the first wake and bake this morning ? Well then, we gonna have another session, so it`s time to wake and bake, with coffee makes it better. Now the morning feels right. Think it`s getting close to some holiday, cause everyone`s going nuts.


----------



## bozzo420

Thank you Mrs. Rosebud and a Merry Christmas to you all.    Get ready the New years party is almost here.


----------



## Hippie420

Good morning, gents of the OFC! No white Christmas this year. I'm not complaining about the warm(er) weather, though. It's a little easier on the wallet than the sub zero crap that'll be coming.

Got to get my butt busy after the festivities and get the grow room cleaned out and ready to rock. Got some Afghani seeds from a Michigan brother to hatch out for the Great Outdoor Grow of '15.

Anybody hear anything more about the Cup dates?


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> so what is the freezer life of pot? or shelf life. Hippie I use to think I was immune to pot......brick weed just never got me High. lol Now a joint lasts all day......sometimes 2.





Hippie420 said:


> Bozzo, I've triple bagged weed and chucked it in the freezer and left it for two years. It came out just as good as the day I froze it. I've read many articles that claim it doesn't work, but it does. YMMV.
> 
> I hear seal-a-meal bagging works great too, but I've personally never tried it.





bozzo420 said:


> let's call it freezer cure..............when I took last years left overs out ......they were lots better than the this years fresh cut. It may be like whine. and fine liquors. But long storage in jars does not work well. In the freezer it never molds. I just wondered if 5 year old freezer pot would still be as good. or 10 years.





Hippie420 said:


> Ten years might be pushing it, but I'd try some I'd had on ice for that long before I'd toss it. I found a seven gram chunk of commercial Lebanese hash I'd forgotten for six years. It was stuck off in a drawer. Didn't taste too great, so I ground it up and made canna caps out of it. She still had a nice kick!



Store mine in jars, in the cool basement, with 62% Boveda humidity packs in `em, burp the jars once a week or two. When the pack gets hard you throw it out and put a new one in. Have weed over a year old that is as good as the day it was stored. How long can you store it ? Good question.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, gents of the OFC! No white Christmas this year. I'm not complaining about the warm(er) weather, though. It's a little easier on the wallet than the sub zero crap that'll be coming.
> 
> Got to get my butt busy after the festivities and get the grow room cleaned out and ready to rock. Got some Afghani seeds from a Michigan brother to hatch out for the Great Outdoor Grow of '15.
> 
> Anybody hear anything more about the Cup dates?




 No dates yet or tickets on sale. Site says it`s gonna be at Clio again. Thought it worked out great there. Peace.


----------



## Beemer

HO HO HO Merry Christmas everyone. Happy Days are here again. Hope you all have a great Holiday. :heart::48:


----------



## Keef

Never had weed last a year so I've no clue about shelf life !-- Umbra -- U need to come over to the dark side !-- I know U working on high CBD weed but U could do both at the same time - Do something like crossing Snow Lotus on G.S.C. and find U a signature pheno !-- it'll be there !-- I just might do that myself one day be a hellova cross !-- Soon as I find my plants-- I forget what it is or just plain old lie to those who push the issue !-- Perhaps , I may even cross that with this T.E. and forget what it is too !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Merry Christmas everyone. Keef I have several breeding projects planned. Immediate breeding is going to be tangie x clusterfunk , tangie x clockwork orange, and tangie x starburst. But the cookies...I see  gsc x BoC ( box of chocolate ) to make chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer said:


> HO HO HO Merry Christmas everyone. Happy Days are here again. Hope you all have a great Holiday. :heart::48:


 
 Back atcha, Beemer! Hope you and yours have a wonderful ending to this year, and a great one in '15.

 That goes for the rest of you chuckle heads, too!


----------



## Keef

I like it Umbra !-- knew U were doing more than high CBD !-- just didn't want to be nosey !   Chocolate GSC !-- I'd grow it !-- may I ask what's the end game with this tangie ? -- I'm very interested in what the smoking public is asking for !- if they want a Kush I'll get something like Lotus Larry maybe cross it on Blockhead and see what I can find !  I've got a feeling though that this T.E. is gonna be da bomb !  We'll be finding out soon !


----------



## umbra

there is 1 plant everybody wants, everywhere...the real road kill skunk...lol


----------



## Keef

Real Road Kill Skunk ?- - Should this be funny or should I be a little pissed off ? Because it means nothing to me ! Explain it please !


----------



## umbra

back in the 80's there was a strain that smelled like a skunk just sprayed you. Like you ran over a skunk, stopped the car, got out to see if it was ok and with his last dying energy sprayed you with a stank that will never leave you. Like a Voodoo curse. At least this is how everybody remembers it, lol. It was called road kill skunk. Lots of folks claim to have smoked it, but no one has it anymore. Kind of like Elvis


----------



## Keef

Hey I don't know these things !-- I spent the late 70's and the 80's just one step ahead of the Po-Po !- O.K. the 90's and the 00's too!-- I never could relax and talk about growing with anyone !-- growing quanity because that's all I knew and all I could get !  I'm on it now and making up ground fast !-- I came here to learn !- Once U accept that society sees U as an Outlaw -- it is hard to be anything else !  36% tax on weed -- I don't think so ! There will probably be no place for me in the legal weed business and I'm O.K. with that !  Pa-Pa said the only thing that can catch a ghost is another ghost !


----------



## Hippie420

Happy birthday, Jesus! Hope all the OFC have a great day with friends and family. Hold 'em close and enjoy the time you share together.


----------



## yooper420

OFC brothers and sisters, Curmudgeonlanders at heart or by breeding or whatever....

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Beemer

*Merry Christmas everyone. *


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, Merry Christmas


----------



## Keef

Merry Christmas O.F.C. !-- Hope all had a great day !-- I gots a question for the brain trust --Denatured alcohol --- How hard would it be to remove the denaturing agent ?-- would an activated charcoal filter clean it up ?  A household water filter !--  How about one of them survival type water filters ?   Sure would be cheaper than Everclear !


----------



## Hippie420

They don't sell sugar and yeast in Texas?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --Ho ! Ho! Ho! -- is over now back to the important stuff -- I want my SEED !--


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie -- always looking for the easy way !--  if I can buy 5 gals of denatured alcohol for $25-30 and do a quick process and use it for extraction there's no need for a still !--


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.   Got up early for 50% off candy .  Tradition  lol


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake is in order this morning in Curmudgeonland, go for it. Hope ya`ll got everything you wanted for Christmas, if not go buy it now, it`s on sale. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Good morning, Gents. Hope everyone got to spend yesterday with their loved ones and got a few goodies to enjoy. Judging by the boxes under the tree and one that was too big to fit, I'd say Santa is either going blind, getting senile, or just isn't watching as close as he used to.

We got just enough snow to have a white Christmas, but it's back to green now. The temps are great for my wallet, but any Michigander knows the longer it's decent in December/January, the harder we're going to get clobbered in February/March.

Only got two Black Light plants left, and every week I find another spot of that damn PM on 'em. Not sure if I want to finish 'em out or just hack them like the rest. I'm not starting any seeds until they're gone, and if I'm going to do another outdoor grow in the spring, I've got to get 'em started soon. Logic would say to hack 'em, but it's taking a while to work up to it.

Keef, I'm waiting for a critique on that project you've got coming in the mail. It sounds like it's a fast finisher, which is what we yankee growers need for sure. Might be a candidate for the Great Outdoor Grow of '16. I'm going with the Afghani for '15 (I think).


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Don`t think too much or you`ll out think yourself. Think about it, think about it and think about it some more. OK ?
Watch`ya think ?


----------



## Keef

Hippie did U get that pic of my outside grow ?  After hearing Giggy talk about turning the lights down on baby plants,  it made me wonder what would happen if I threw a fistful of  brickweed seed outside in a planter !-  they up to about 6" and no sign of bloom !-- We'll see what happens !  Now back to mailman watch !


----------



## thegloman

Howdy all!
Hey, whoever was thinking about trying to get the methanol out of denatured alcohol, DON'T!
Denatured alcohol can NOT be made nonpoisonous.  It CAN be used in extractions, but you have to be VERY careful to get it all out.  Just like the 91* rubbing alcohol.  (iso)
Even redistilling it won't work cuz the denaturing agent they use is primarily Methanol.


----------



## thegloman

OK, I'm getting ready to start an indoor grow in a soil mix.
I have a bag of FoxFarm ocean forest potting soil.
My question is, should I use the foxfarm soil for the whole 2gal. pot, or just the bottom 1/2 & the top half just regular potting soil?
I've never used the foxfarm before & wonder if it's too hot for young plants?    I'll have room for about 2' tall plants after the containers & lights are added to the grow space.


----------



## umbra

the fox farm can be hit or miss with seedlings. sometimes its too hot and sometimes it seems just right. I would add some lime and worm castings to help buffer it a bit more.
Keef you can not separate ethanol and methanol.


----------



## Keef

Had to ask about denatured alcohol !--  No one ever answered my question about other liquid hydrocarbons like propane !-- Why must it be butane ? I'm not saying I have a plan but if I were to grind up a kilo brick for extraction -- I'm gonna need a lot of solvent !-- Started watching that Moonshine show to sharpen my memory !--  the alcohol for extraction can be sugar liquor -- When RWS ask what I'm building I need a story ! More research required before I go down that road !  They legalize weed and I go to jail for making moonshine -- Now would just be wrong !


----------



## Keef

O.K. been mulling it over !-- let me see if I got this right -- As long as I dry the oil under vacuum and remove ALL the alcohol then denatured alcohol seems to be the most economical way way to extract !  Another plus may be the water content of the alcohol . What % is denatured alcohol ?


----------



## Keef

Vacuum pump ?-- electric motor and an auto airconditioner compressor !-  hook up to the suction side for vacuum !-- Cheaper and easier than a still ! Am I wrong ?


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Keef you can not separate ethanol and methanol.




 Sure you can! Methanol vaporizes at 148 degrees. Ethanol is higher. Looks like you're building a still, Keef! A pressure cooker adapted to the cause and a good thermometer coupled with a digital hot plate should do the trick.


----------



## Keef

That's what I love about the O.F.C Brain Trust !-- Hippie just confirmed that I can use denatured alcohol !- under vacuum in a water bath warmed to about 180 and the methanol comes off first -- and I do want to remove ALL solvent !-- See back when I was single I used to hang out in the lab with this gorgeous pair of twin lab techs !-- Good times but I learned a lot too !  Did U know about all the things associated with manipulating the benzene ring ?  Wish I would have paid more attention to lab stuff instead of the twins !


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Sure you can! Methanol vaporizes at 148 degrees. Ethanol is higher. Looks like you're building a still, Keef! A pressure cooker adapted to the cause and a good thermometer coupled with a digital hot plate should do the trick.



Yes fractional distillation works. Methanol was used as denaturing compound because it isn't easy or cheap to remove. I am not saying it is impossible to do. 1 of the first things that comes out of a still, is methanol because it evaporates at a lower temperature. It's more about it's toxicity even in trace amounts that makes it impractical.


----------



## Keef

I'm not talking fractional distillation !-- I'm talking using it straight up and removing all alcohol from the extraction via vacuum !  Then again I haven't explored the possibility of PET Ether yet !-- I hate being told I can't do something !-- In flight school they told us that Hughes 300 training helicopter wouldn't hover at a 1,000 ft. -- Thought it best not to correct them - but it hovered at a 1,000 for me!-- In School I was faced with having to take Microbiology as well as Anatomy and Physiology in the same semester !-- In my book there is always another way !-- One Saturday I went down and took the C.L.E.P. test and passed out of both classes -- 8 college hours in one day -- Boo-Ya !


----------



## umbra

ether is a great solvent. It is however a watched DEA compound. Back in the 70's, folks doing oil extractions used ether. Before Neville started breeding cannabis, he was in Holland making oil with ether. Of course it did not work out to well. The spark proof hot plate he was using sparked, and he blew himself up. 3rd degree burns @ 20% of his body. I saw the scars on his arms. Just be careful


----------



## Keef

What about using other liquid hydro carbons instead of butane ?  I feel confident I can drive off the solvent without making boom !--  Why would U need a hot plate to drive off ether anyway ? Set the extract outside and the ether would be gone before U know it !  Using denatured alcohol seems doable too !-- just like a still -- U hit 180 and the methanol will be long gone halfway thru the run !- Same thing  when U start removing alcohol from the extract !  Ethenol will come off last !


----------



## umbra

part of the winterizing, beyond fat and lipid removal are the trace amount of butane. Its more about polar solvents. Alcohol is much easier to remove. Between methanol and ethanol, ethanol has less toxicity. I can see this being regulated very quickly.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef! The kid just informed me that my phone is made from ballistic Kevlar nylon. I'm thinking a '14 with AP rounds would still work. If not, I'm sure a golf ball sized chunk of Semtex would send it to the next county.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> That's what I love about the O.F.C Brain Trust !-- Hippie just confirmed that I can use denatured alcohol !- under vacuum in a water bath warmed to about 180 and the methanol comes off first -- and I do want to remove ALL solvent !-- See back when I was single I used to hang out in the lab with this gorgeous pair of twin lab techs !-- Good times but I learned a lot too ! Did U know about all the things associated with manipulating the benzene ring ? Wish I would have paid more attention to lab stuff instead of the twins !



HEHEHE!  There ya go talking my forgotten language.
 Benzene ring is a beautiful thing, and fun to play with too!


----------



## Keef

Gloman in da house !-- that benzene reference was for U Cuz !  Wish I knew half what U know about those Thangs !  Guys - I had to go fill up the car for RWS who just left for work - the second of 3 in a row !-- Anyway on the drive home my Muse came to me !-- He started coming around after my head injury --- Umbra probably got a Muse to so he might understand !-- Loki -is the name I call my Muse!  Loki don't talk he puts pictures of mechanical things in my mind and leaves me to figure it out !-- The picture I saw today was of a fine extraction machine !-- Some of U understand what reflux means for the others -- I saw a device much like a perculater coffee pot !-- the hot water rises through a central tube and drip down thru the coffee grounds this is repeated over and over ! -- I saw a device that performed like that but at temps below freezing !  Instead of heat moving the solvent a small aquarium pump forces ice cold alcohol up so it can filter down thru the shredded weed over and over again until most of the THC is dissolved in the alcohol !-- it should increase the yield since it should dissolved the left over THC U guys use to make butter !-- the whole extraction process can be done at low temps in the freezer !  Can anyone tell me why this is a bad or flawed concept !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Gloman in da house !-- that benzene reference was for U Cuz !  Wish I knew half what U know about those Thangs !  Guys - I had to go fill up the car for RWS who just left for work - the second of 3 in a row !-- Anyway on the drive home my Muse came to me !-- He started coming around after my head injury --- Umbra probably got a Muse to so he might understand !-- Loki -is the name I call my Muse!  Loki don't talk he puts pictures of mechanical things in my mind and leaves me to figure it out !-- The picture I saw today was of a fine extraction machine !-- Some of U understand what reflux means for the others -- I saw a device much like a perculater coffee pot !-- the hot water rises through a central tube and drip down thru the coffee grounds this is repeated over and over ! -- I saw a device that performed like that but at temps below freezing !  Instead of heat moving the solvent a small aquarium pump forces ice cold alcohol up so it can filter down thru the shredded weed over and over again until most of the THC is dissolved in the alcohol !-- it should increase the yield since it should dissolved the left over THC U guys use to make butter !-- the whole extraction process can be done at low temps in the freezer !  Can anyone tell me why this is a bad or flawed concept !



Or use an anti griddle


----------



## Keef

What's an Anti - Griddle ?


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> What's an Anti - Griddle ?



Got me with that one too.   ??????????


----------



## lyfespan

Cooking device for instantly freezing items, it runs at subzero temps. You old farts need to hit the cooking network, they are always using it on Iron Chef.


----------



## lyfespan

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-griddle


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  an anti griddle I don't got but a freezer will work just fine -- Welcome Lyfespan -- Welcome to the O.F.C.-- We's a wild bunch !--


----------



## bozzo420

I'll stick to my 70's  ISO-2 remake. Like you imagine Keef. It works like a coffee maker and a still combined. just not a cold setup.  I use 2 1/2 cups of everclear and I recoup a little over 1 cup .the rest is lost in the process .    But like Umbra highlighted, It is safe.  It is limited to about a quarter of a pound  per batch.  
At the cannabis cup they were selling vacuum ovens for extracting the solvents. But they were pretty expensive. You would have to be a pretty big operation to make them worth while.

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

I heard that Bozzo !-- Many of the O.F.C. are retired, living on a pension or retirement pension !-- On the other hand many of us have trade skills of one sort or another !  One the other hand some of us can build or adapt just about anything we need !-- Together it becomes the brain trust !-- U got a question somebody here got the answer !  I might have to invest in one of them ISO machine Bozzo !-- Speaking of which I need to give respect to Beemer !-- I clone from clones and used to take them while the plants were in veg. -- they clone out just fine but I wanted to know if Bill was right or wrong about when to take clones after saying that I take ones from plant 2-3 weeks into bloom !-- He was RIGHT -- taking them then has reduced rooting time by about 4 days !!  On Mailbox again today !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Gents. I made RSO one time the old fashioned way and vowed not to bother doing it again until I came up with a better idea. I made a still out of an old pressure cooker, a condenser out of soft copper tubing, a coil cooler out of a coffee can, and used the mash I'd been utilizing for CO2 production to make the alcohol.

It dawned on me, why couldn't I do the RSO conventionally, strain all the vegetable matter out, chuck it back in the still, and reclaim the alcohol? You'd never get the goodies above 180 degrees or so, so it wouldn't hurt the RSO, and you catch the alcohol condensation to reuse it at a further date. Once you got the batch thickened considerably, I'd let the rest evaporate via air. I don't think you'd have enough ethanol residue left to match what's in a 3/2 beer. Any water could be carefully poured off.

My coffee can cooler is being replaced with a coil in a igloo water jug, hooked up to a recirculating pump drawing ice water from a laundry tub, which should work a lot better than chucking more and more ice in a quickly heating coffee can and dealing with the spill over.

This is all from the brain of a high school dropout, so try it at your own risk. I know for a fact that the still part works. I wound up with some 180 proof shine. Anyone sampling it claimed it was good! I did the fermentation in 5 gallon plastic carboys with home made air locks, with two pounds of cracked corn, two pounds of sugar, and a package of cheap Fleishman's yeast. Once the bubbles stopped, I chucked in another two pounds of sugar and let her start all over again. Didn't need to add corn or yeast as long as the water being added was warm.


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning everyone ,,  hope that ya'll had n awesome christmas


----------



## Keef

I'm down with easy !-- Bozzo where I get one of them Iso machines-- How much they cost ?   Would it fit in a standup freezer with no shelves !  Sounds like the best thing since sliced bread to me !-- U mentioned it before and I thought for making Cannabutter ! Mane I get tired of building stuff !-- if there is a machine that will make RSO -- I'll spend the money !!  Now an homogenizer and I'm good !


----------



## umbra

edenlabs.com


----------



## lyfespan

bozzo420 said:


> I'll stick to my 70's  ISO-2 remake. Like you imagine Keef. It works like a coffee maker and a still combined. just not a cold setup.  I use 2 1/2 cups of everclear and I recoup a little over 1 cup .the rest is lost in the process .    But like Umbra highlighted, It is safe.  It is limited to about a quarter of a pound  per batch.
> At the cannabis cup they were selling vacuum ovens for extracting the solvents. But they were pretty expensive. You would have to be a pretty big operation to make them worth while.
> 
> Good morning OFC.



I really enjoyed the closed loop system demo, those guys were pretty Kool. Another one is that extraction contraption with the stil attachment, it uses dry ice, but it's just for rough concentrates.


----------



## bozzo420

e bay baby.  called a flower tower now ,but it is a duplicate of the ISO-2 machine of the 70's.   $500.   stands about 3 feet tall.

but you could make one. heat source is a light bulb


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--  an anti griddle I don't got but a freezer will work just fine -- Welcome Lyfespan -- Welcome to the O.F.C.-- We's a wild bunch !--



Maybe a wild bunch, but you guys are the only ones talking about refinement of MJ oil. I would love to see more plastics and other daily use items made from the reifning of hemp and MJ oils. 

This forum and it's member always make me feel welcome, we got great minds here.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I heard that Bozzo !-- Many of the O.F.C. are retired, living on a pension or retirement pension !-- On the other hand many of us have trade skills of one sort or another !  One the other hand some of us can build or adapt just about anything we need !-- Together it becomes the brain trust !-- U got a question somebody here got the answer !  I might have to invest in one of them ISO machine Bozzo !-- Speaking of which I need to give respect to Beemer !-- I clone from clones and used to take them while the plants were in veg. -- they clone out just fine but I wanted to know if Bill was right or wrong about when to take clones after saying that I take ones from plant 2-3 weeks into bloom !-- He was RIGHT -- taking them then has reduced rooting time by about 4 days !!  On Mailbox again today !



Oooooooo, clones from a flowering mother? Supercrop clones? I had tremendous results from a supercrop clone, the trich production was almost 3x the clones taken from the same mother. 

While I'm not retired yet, I'm not the richest guy either.


----------



## bozzo420

so let's figure  2 cups in a pint,2 pints in a quart so 8 cups in a half gallon of everclear...right?   40 dollars a half gallon of 190 proof everclear.  500 divided by 40=12  so that's  12 x 8_ 96. 

So I figure after  100 batches the machine pays for itself in recouped everclear.
only 90 more to go .

But safety is the key at any price Like Umbra ,I know of people that have been burnt making RSO.


----------



## Keef

Flower Tower about $500-  Making e-cig liquid just got easier !-- If I get one of them then , the only other tool  I'd need to build is homogenizer !-- make me a little whisk for my dremel to beat the RSO into the V.G. (or P.G. ) Just like milk -- break the fat molecules such small pieces that they can never again seperate ! Do the same with e-cig liquid !  Can extracted oil be decarbed ?


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I'm down with easy !-- Bozzo where I get one of them Iso machines-- How much they cost ?   Would it fit in a standup freezer with no shelves !  Sounds like the best thing since sliced bread to me !-- U mentioned it before and I thought for making Cannabutter ! Mane I get tired of building stuff !-- if there is a machine that will make RSO -- I'll spend the money !!  Now an homogenizer and I'm good !



I just bought one of these, don't go on eBay or amazon, the price is stupid more.

Here's a code for 25 bux off too. 

This big ***** will make butters, rso, oils, and tinctures. It's no joke, heavy as hell, all stainless steel, multi temp settings, it can decarb or not.

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/WRCMK5L.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo I know U don't sell but weed has a high value --  What would be the value of 100 runs thru the machine at market price ? It'll pay for itself quickly !


----------



## jaga

Hope you all had a great Christmas :fly:
how is things ,, onwards and upwards to the new year :afroweed:


----------



## yooper420

jaga ol` friend, good to see ya stopping by. How`s things in your neck of the woods ? Like you said, onwards and upwards to the new year. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Hot Dam !-- guess what came in the mail today ?--- The Tranquil Elephantizer is in the house !-- My free seed are " Phantom Cookies "  Umbra !-- Ever heard of them ?  Anything kin to GSC has got to be good !--


----------



## Keef

I want to give a shout out to Cannazon !-- Talk about stealth shipping !-- I did not find the seed on my first attempt !-- Was beginning to think it was just junk mail !-- Boys is good !-- I would recommend themto anyone on their stealth shipments alone !-- It will get thru !--  I plan to plant 6 T.E. and 3 Phantom Cookies and we off to the races !


----------



## MR1

Keef , I was eying up those Phantom Cookies, looks good.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/granddaddy-purple-seeds-phantom-cookies/prod_3995.html


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Bozzo I know U don't sell but weed has a high value -- What would be the value of 100 runs thru the machine at market price ? It'll pay for itself quickly !



I was just talking of the cost of recouped everclear


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan what did U pay for it and where did U get yours ?  MR 1-- it is the.same thing listed in seedfinder as Phantom of the Cookies isn't it !  6 T.E. and 3 Phantom Cookies are soaking tonight !  Put them in a medium tommorrow !


----------



## MR1

Looks similar but Phantom of The Cookies has Girl Scout Cookies as well it seems, Umbra should know.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan what did U pay for it and where did U get yours ?  MR 1-- it is the.same thing listed in seedfinder as Phantom of the Cookies isn't it !  6 T.E. and 3 Phantom Cookies are soaking tonight !  Put them in a medium tommorrow !



I paid 170 after the discount, you can follow the link in my post. You get a one year warranty when you order from the site, no warranty from amazon or eBay.


----------



## tapco1

Hi Keef -

68 years here.

My 1st MJ Forum. Doing a lot of reading. Just ordered my 1st batch of seeds AK 47.

Will be installing my new lighting system in a second bathroom. Been gardening for over 40 years now and currently have a Flouresent setup for my Flower and Veggie plants and I move them to my Bathroom Greenhouse when they are ready.

new system is an Appolo 600 Watt MH Phs system this is an upgrade from my 2 - 4ft flouresent set up. 

tapco1


----------



## umbra

MR1 said:


> Looks similar but Phantom of The Cookies has Girl Scout Cookies as well it seems, Umbra should know.



Granddaddy Purple seeds Phantom cookies = cherry pie x gdp


----------



## yooper420

Sunday morning wake and bake. Bowl of bud and cup of coffee equals one happy old hippie. Any one wanna join me ?


----------



## Hippie420

Right there with ya, Yoop. Critters fed, bowl blazing, and a Coke on ice setting next to me.
Life is good!

Looks like we've got a new member. Welcome, Tap!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !  ---Tapco -- Welcome to Curmedgenland-- Homeland of The Old Farts Club !--  I soaked those seed overnight and planted them this morning .-- Tap - If U got a question about growing weed -- one of us will have the answer !  I planted 6 of the Tranquil Elephantizer and 3 of the Phantom Cookies --if all works well I'll have 2 more clone lines -- Once I got. Piece in the cloner -- I own it !  Then I sex the clone -- If it is male or hermie , it's whole li.e goes away !  If it's a girl I'll take clones for the SOG -- this year I plan on moving the boys outside and collect pollen !  The Widow rotation is kickin'-- A harvest every 2 week's is da bomb !--  I was thinking that if I added 2 more boxes to the rotation , I could add a month to my bloom cycle and run some sativa and still get a harvest every 2 week's ! That's not practical now but maybe one day !


----------



## Keef

I just wanted to say again how impressed I was with Cannazon's stealth shipping !  I knew they had to be there but couldn't find them at first !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. wake n bake/coffee is ready. This chem 91 never gets old. Beautiful sunny morning.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I just wanted to say again how impressed I was with Cannazon's stealth shipping ! I knew they had to be there but couldn't find them at first !



That's how I send in my freebies.


----------



## lyfespan

Morning fellas, coffes on, joints lit and I'm feeding the critters too, why do they get to eat before me? Lol


----------



## Keef

Loves myself a nap !  I get to do the Wake and Bake all over again !  Feeling no pain down in Texas !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !!-- Up early this morning -- guess I'll kick off the Wake and Bake !-- Coffee and Weed -- breakfast of champions !-- The official breakfast of the O.F.C. !--  Low of 37 this morning -- Make me worry about my outside experimental grow -- Earlier this month I sowed so brickweed seed into a planter out back ,just to see what they would do -- they up about 6-8 inches with no sign of sex !-- don't have a clue if they'll go right into bloom or keep vegging until spring !-- Waiting for T.E. and that Phantom Cookies to break dirt !-- Good Day to All !


----------



## Keef

I got one of them stoner questions -- they say they can track where U are from your cell phone -- somebody 'splain how a whole plane full of people can vanish again !   Really !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. i second the wake and bake. i hope everybody had a great christmas. i noticed my sour diesel was looking a little sad this morning. she needs n. so i was reading that the sour diesel is a nitrogen hog, so she is going to get a good boost next watering, maybe a little tonight. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> I got one of them stoner questions -- they say they can track where U are from your cell phone -- somebody 'splain how a whole plane full of people can vanish again ! Really !



 Keef, you're the only one who asked the same question as I did.  Was starting to think it was ME that was over thinking things.


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning OFC . 150 feet of water ....this ones going to be found and raised.

I can't wait to plant some seeds next spring . It's been a long time since I planted seeds. I have done clones only. :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Hey ! I got Tranquil Elephantizer sprouts !--- I got the seed Friday and soaked them overnight Hippie style  -- I took 2 inch peat cups and filled them with good soil and slid them into aero cups-- the peat cups are sprayed  from the bottom and stay moist !-- Like Yoop always says " water from the bottom "--a piece of coffee filter in the peat cups keep most dirt from getting into the box.  I think Keef done found a way to start seed in aero !-- Got 2 " Curls" looping out the ground already !


----------



## lovbnstoned

wake n bake


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I got one of them stoner questions -- they say they can track where U are from your cell phone -- somebody 'splain how a whole plane full of people can vanish again !   Really !



You need to go to privacy settings and turn off your location services, to your pictures and internet, or everything. Other wise your blowing your location


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Hey ! I got Tranquil Elephantizer sprouts !--- I got the seed Friday and soaked them overnight Hippie style  -- I took 2 inch peat cups and filled them with good soil and slid them into aero cups-- the peat cups are sprayed  from the bottom and stay moist !-- Like Yoop always says " water from the bottom "--a piece of coffee filter in the peat cups keep most dirt from getting into the box.  I think Keef done found a way to start seed in aero !-- Got 2 " Curls" looping out the ground already !



Just dropped some beans too


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC...wake n bake


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan I know all them people on that plane didn't have they stuff shut off !-- What's them things U put on a car so if it gets stolen they can track it ? Seems like U could put one of them on a plane !


----------



## 000StankDank000

Just burned some Pink Alien she is a very nice indica smoke wish I had more then the small gift I got.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan I know all them people on that plane didn't have they stuff shut off !-- What's them things U put on a car so if it gets stolen they can track it ? Seems like U could put one of them on a plane !



My old eyes didn't even read that plane part, hahaha. Man you know that plane went into the Bermuda Triangle, save your sanity for better things. Hey watch Wag The Dog, you'll like that movie.


----------



## Keef

Got two T.E. sprouts and two Phantom Cookie sprouts -- thought it would take longer !  Looking for a couple mothers -- that's all I need !-- Widow is really coming into her own !--  Might have to order me some more of them expensive seed !-- I don't need them but I'm developing a variety addiction !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc,  WAKE AND BAKE. coffee brewing and the rain is leaving for a couple days. starting to look forward to the outdoor season, and hope it is better then last. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !  Been awake and Baked awhile , doing a little second Wake and Bake ,  Help me ! There's weed to be smoked !-- Good Day to All !


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning OFC  
  Looking forward to outdoor here also. I am going to be a little more proactive  this year though. Hope and pray got me in trouble in the past. I went to prevent for mites last year and it worked ,so this year I'll be doing the same for mold also. When you wait for the mite webs to show up, its to late. Same for them white spots.  More than one have said prevention is better than cure.
What do these huge grows do? They don't wait for problems to show up I'm sure. 

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Hope it all works out for U Bozzo !-- I got 4 out of 6 -- T.E. seed sprouted along with 2 out of 3 - Phantom Cookies !-- and it is still early !-- Widow is kickin' -- rotation is working and I'll have some numbers on how much harvest per square meter on the Widow !-- others will be different ! Making plans for expansion !--  doubling up !


----------



## bozzo420

I do my best thinking  while asleep in the dream mode.     I do not think RSO is any good for  vape oil. to many impurities.  So here's my dream idea.     Do a dry ice hash . Then add Everclear  to dissolve then filter out and let air  evaporate the Everclear. No heat involved. Should get a clean honey oil .  At least in my dream it did. lol


----------



## lyfespan

Morning fellers coffes on, joints lit and animals are fed. Looks like rain


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC...wake n bake. Getting used to being on vacation. Keef congrats on the babies.


----------



## lovbnstoned

hope that everyone hasn awesome New yearView attachment happy_new_year_shine.gif


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - that's when I do my best thinking too !!-- trying not to think of something then boom there it is!-  hash then oil would make a cleaner oil -- I'd like to try to clean the oil -- add some Everclear to get it in solution then freeze it , and filter, filter, filter !-- then dry , maybe under vacuum -- I got a shop vac and duct tape -- I can put a vacuum on it !


----------



## Keef

And another thing !-- Looks like I got 100% germ rate on those seed and I only planted half !  Umbra !-- Dude I want to tell how those seed were shipped so bad it hurts !-- It was the way I would do something !  I was impressed !  The sprouts are lifting the seed head up so I'm thinking I got this !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- we have a mission !-- this Flower Tower makes R.S. O. -- I challenge the brain trust to describe a way to cleen RSO into a honey oil !--  Gloman !-- U know these things -- talk to me !!  I need a system I can use twice a month !


----------



## yooper420

Get your coffee, get your bowl, it`s hump day wake and bake time, ya`ll. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, multi, and the rest of the ofc. i second the wake and bake. coffee brewing so i guess i'm ready. if i don't get to post later yall have a happy new year. peace


----------



## bozzo420

multifarious said:


> "quick wash" = clean extract
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/cannabis-oil/217726-how-make-concentrated-cannabis-oil.html



exactly   .  how about quick wash of dry ice hash?   less everclear than a quart per ounce.

keef I would watch putting a vacuum near oil. I once sucked a key off my computer trying to clean my keyboard up. lol  I dug it out of the bag and fixed it. lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Last Wake and Bake for the year -- Got to do it right !  Thanks for the hook-up Multi !  I plan to do my share -- Just getting high once today !


----------



## yooper420

multi,
Good idea, except some people are banned from 420 mag.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning multi, giggy, bozzo, keef and the rest of the OFC (hippie, umbra, gloman, yaga). 
HAPPY NEW YEAR YA`LL.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Get your coffee, get your bowl, it`s hump day wake and bake time, ya`ll. Peace.


What's a retired old fart care what day it is? Every day's a Friday when you're not a slave anymore.

 420 magazine proves that absolute power corrupts absolutely. Give an egotistical bastard a little power and see what happens.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Yes last wake n bake of 2014. Party on


----------



## Keef

Well surely there's one of us who haven't been banned, yet,  who can get the info and share with the rest !  Over there U post " BHO" and they warn U  or bann U for a week !  As for as I know , no one has done anything to get punished for since we came here !   All 5 of the 6 T.E. are up and all 3 Phantom Cookies are up too !   Unless something happens they'll be here for years !   Harvested over and over again !   Getting kinda lit in Texas and I'm just getting started !


----------



## MR1

Congrats on your sprouts Keef, I hope you put up some pics along the way.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone and *HAPPY NEW YEAR almost*Anyone can goes on the 420 mag and read the posts as a guest and they don't have any idea who you are. Motoco really knows his stuff and has been doing it a long time. Really good info. Last day of the year so does everyone have there plan on what next year is going to bring. Me neither like Hippie says it's just another day. Hope you all got what you wanted for Christmas but like most old farts I was happy to wake up the next day. Happy Days all:vap-red vapor:


----------



## lyfespan

Up late today, went antiquing yesterday in  Temecula. Got tons of cool cursing jars, I also went on a hunt for old snake oil and drug bottles for my rso, I also got extras so as to share.  Got a awesome graduated cylinder from kodak, some porcelain coated pans for clone clippings, just had a blast looking at al the great stuff.

If anyone wants an item found I'll gladly hunt it for ya.

Oh there a ton of old pipes, hash pipes, snuff pipes, opium and peace.

I will post pix in another thread later


----------



## Keef

I'll get someone to post some pics and show my grow system again !--  Looks like I might get what I need with only half the seed !-- Already researching other premium varieties !  I'll have males and females from each of the White Widow, Tranquil Elephantizer and Phantom Cookies !  Anyone see a cross with promise remember it can be important which is the father or the mother !-- Same cross - with parents in opposite positions the off spring WILL be different from each other !


----------



## lyfespan

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Beemer

Those are some cool bottles. Out here when I go look at the second hand stores they want way to much for the older bottles. I am looking for large, quart and half gallon brown jars. We have a lot of medical herbs that I like to keep in brown bottles to keep the light away from them. But the ones I find are crazy expensive. I love doing the same thing you do. Off the beaten track stores are so cool.


----------



## lyfespan

Beemer said:


> Those are some cool bottles. Out here when I go look at the second hand stores they want way to much for the older bottles. I am looking for large, quart and half gallon brown jars. We have a lot of medical herbs that I like to keep in brown bottles to keep the light away from them. But the ones I find are crazy expensive. I love doing the same thing you do. Off the beaten track stores are so cool.



Brown bottles with large lid openings?


----------



## lyfespan

I found this bad *** joint holder, it's a music box too, oh sole moi

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hope all are well !--  Doing a little afternoon after a harrowing trip with RWS to the grocery ! Now it's time to shake that off and slid into my throne and fire up this pipe !--lowers the blood pressure  !   Might just forgo my annual marching powder tradition !-- no promises cause it is way to early !  Gotta Go !!


----------



## Hippie420

lyfespan said:


> I found this bad *** joint holder, it's a music box too, oh sole moi



Wish I'd been with ya and could out run ya to it! That's SWEET!


----------



## lovbnstoned

Lyfespan,, thts rally cool   awesome


----------



## 000StankDank000

Hope 2015 brings the stankiest dank of ALL to everyone at MP and nothing but positive vibes and all Canadian medical patients get the right to grow our own meds.
Happy and safe 2015


----------



## Beemer

lyfespan said:


> Brown bottles with large lid openings?



Yup wide mouth brown or amber. they are hard to find. Even new


----------



## Beemer

:stoned:  How weird I posted on this post about that cool joint holder and the only thing that posted was the stoned character. That thing is cool and would be nice sitting on the mantle. Happy New Year all you old farts.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Wish everyone a Happy New Year


----------



## Hippie420

Same to you and the rest of the OFC!


----------



## yooper420

curmudgeonlanders

happy new year to one and all


----------



## yooper420

lyfe,
Wow, that`s the coolest thingy I`ve seen in a long time.


----------



## bozzo420

I use to have a friend . He would go digging in old dumps. Old farms did not go to a dump, they made their own. They are full of old bottles for free. its like digging for gold. All the organics are long gone. He had a fine collection. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR OFC  And all the MP nation :vap_bong__emoticon: It's going to be a good year


----------



## yooper420

New day, new year, coffee and a bowl=wake and bake, first one of the new year. Happy New Year to the OFC and MP. Peace.


----------



## tapco1

Happy New Year Everyone !! Looking to be a fine year!! War in Afghanistan is over Now
Praise the Lord.

Just received my 1st batch of seeds ever!! Got them germinating is distilled H2O.

My lighting system just arrived and its ready to go.

So everything is looking up.

My research Library of MJ sites and Books have been very helpful. 
Now the plan is to execute!!!

:48:

Glad I found you guys I'm going to need all the help I can Get.

Hope the New Year brings you everything you desire!!

Tapco


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> I use to have a friend . He would go digging in old dumps. Old farms did not go to a dump, they made their own. They are full of old bottles for free. its like digging for gold. All the organics are long gone. He had a fine collection.


As a young man, I did most of my shooting on old farm land. When I think of the thousands of dollars worth of antique bottles that met their demise via a long rifle launched by me, I can see why the values have gone up! At the time, it was old trash and a target of opportunity.


----------



## yooper420

:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, Happy New Year. Back in NJ, they used bottles as land fill along the banks of the Delaware River. We would find them all the time when digging for worms when we went fishing. The blue cobalt bottles were the most common.


----------



## yooper420

tapco1,
Welcome to Curmudgeonland, home of the OFC (Old Farts Club).
Happy New Year. Any questions, feel free to ask. Someone will answer. 
If you haven`t yet, wake and bake. If you have, I`ll bake with ya. Peace.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy new year you guys!


----------



## lyfespan

Hippie420 said:


> Wish I'd been with ya and could out run ya to it! That's SWEET!


I had to Rock Paper Scissors the ex for it, but she knows I'll use it so I won.


lovbnstoned said:


> Lyfespan,, thts rally cool   awesome


There was so much Kool stuff, we are going to make a weekend vacation just to see more, we only made it thru 1 antique mall, outta 15.



Beemer said:


> :stoned:  How weird I posted on this post about that cool joint holder and the only thing that posted was the stoned character. That thing is cool and would be nice sitting on the mantle. Happy New Year all you old farts.


I thought it was an awesome lil  souvenir, and with purpose I had to have it   



yooper420 said:


> lyfe,
> Wow, that`s the coolest thingy I`ve seen in a long time.


I'm always finding thing like that, so if ya got any requests, I'll try and find it.



bozzo420 said:


> I use to have a friend . He would go digging in old dumps. Old farms did not go to a dump, they made their own. They are full of old bottles for free. its like digging for gold. All the organics are long gone. He had a fine collection.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR OFC  And all the MP nation :vap_bong__emoticon: It's going to be a good year



Oh man I love estate hunting, hidden treasure everywhere, I once found a roll of liberty head dimes(1890-1901) on a property behind a built in dresser, it was so Kool. 1100 dollars in dimes, one was worth 400 bux.


----------



## lyfespan

Hippie420 said:


> As a young man, I did most of my shooting on old farm land. When I think of the thousands of dollars worth of antique bottles that met their demise via a long rifle launched by me, I can see why the values have gone up! At the time, it was old trash and a target of opportunity.



Hahaha you shot a fortune I bet. I found a bottle I had to have, it's an amber bottle with Mary J medicine embossed in the glass, some rso will definitely be filling that bottle again.


----------



## Keef

Wake and Bake !-- it's morning in my head !-- I feel like I got beat up last night !-- Anyway, I need more coffee and smoke !-- it's cold and nasty outside -- hope I ain't getting the flu !  Happy New Year to all !-- got a feeling it's gonna be a good year !-- time to bake some more - Later my Peeps !


----------



## lovbnstoned

best wishes to all


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It maybe Friday, but feels like a Monday. Got a call, time to hit the road. That was a short vacation. Little wake n bake today


----------



## yooper420

Good morning umbra and the rest of the OFC. We gotta join ya in the wake and bake this morning. Coffee and a bowl......OFC`s official breakfast. Later. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Lyfespan got me thinking about how once discarded things are now sought after stuff.
Back when I was a young man, I went to a gun show in Lapeer. It was a small show at the armory with a couple of dozen dealers. One table immediately struck my eye. The guy had two 1900 American Eagle, dish toggled Lugers, one in a beautifully fitted walnut case with accessories, and the other in a cardboard box. The price on the cased one was a grand even, and the one in the box was $1200. I told the guy he had the prices mixed up. He assured me that they were priced right. I asked him, "Why is the one in the cardboard box worth more?". He smiled and said, "How many people do you know that will throw away a walnut presentation case?"

Didn't leave with either one (damn it!), as they were beyond the reasonable price range for a freshly married young fella with apprentice wages and a house payment to handle. I did walk out with a brand new, in the box Colt SP1 AR15 with all the fixings for $265. Shows you how long ago THAT was!

If only I could have seen the future, I'd have built a pole barn and bought every drivable '55-57 Chevy listed in the paper. When I first started driving, you could buy a running '57 in decent shape for six bills. Check out the restored prices on 'em!

The future's always fuzzy, but hindsight is 20/20........


----------



## lyfespan

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Old Farts. Lyfespan got me thinking about how once discarded things are now sought after stuff.
> Back when I was a young man, I went to a gun show in Lapeer. It was a small show at the armory with a couple of dozen dealers. One table immediately struck my eye. The guy had two 1900 American Eagle, dish toggled Lugers, one in a beautifully fitted walnut case with accessories, and the other in a cardboard box. The price on the cased one was a grand even, and the one in the box was $1200. I told the guy he had the prices mixed up. He assured me that they were priced right. I asked him, "Why is the one in the cardboard box worth more?". He smiled and said, "How many people do you know that will throw away a walnut presentation case?"
> 
> Didn't leave with either one (damn it!), as they were beyond the reasonable price range for a freshly married young fella with apprentice wages and a house payment to handle. I did walk out with a brand new, in the box Colt SP1 AR15 with all the fixings for $265. Shows you how long ago THAT was!
> 
> If only I could have seen the future, I'd have built a pole barn and bought every drivable '55-57 Chevy listed in the paper. When I first started driving, you could buy a running '57 in decent shape for six bills. Check out the restored prices on 'em!
> 
> The future's always fuzzy, but hindsight is 20/20........


I'm starting to watch what trending as far as decorating and design, and stocking up. I wish I had done this the last time around, junk sells for a great price in SoCal, and being able to refurbish said junk helps. Lighting is a good place to make a killing.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Howdy folks! Thank goodness the holidays are over!


----------



## Keef

Hope all survived the holidays !-- it was a close thing !-- Anybody seen my mind ?  Got these super seed up !-- planted 6 of The T.E. and 3 of the free Phantom Cookies -- I lost one T.E. due to my clumbsiness !-  the rest are doing well -- already got 2 T.E. and 2 P.C. sprouts in aero -- pretty sure I got this !  Still running 2 Widow lines in the S.O.G. rotation just can't seem to turn loose either one !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. i'm back online as of last night. my dsl box got knocked off the counter and it busted, must have gotten something inside of it cause i had to order another. lets get the day started. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. yooper, have you started any new plants yet? I can't wait to get my beans in the ground.   Hippie how about you?    
I'm golfing tomorrow morning. I bought myself a Christmas present. It's called a golf buddy.  It's about 1 inch square and is a gps devise. it recognizes the course and hole. You push the button and she talks to you telling you how far it is to the center of the hole.     neat stuff. I love it.


----------



## Hippie420

lyfespan said:


> I'm starting to watch what trending as far as decorating and design, and stocking up. I wish I had done this the last time around, junk sells for a great price in SoCal, and being able to refurbish said junk helps. Lighting is a good place to make a killing.


 Hope it works for ya! I don't dare go to the PRK, and Nevada is out, too.

 Bozzo, everyone at the ranch except me is sick. Wife looks like death on a cracker, kids doing a little better, and mom's dementia has gone full blown. That, coupled with the fact that I'm going through a lazy streak, has held me back from starting any seeds. I'm hoping to get an energy burst next week and clean out the grow rooms and get busy. Time is flying. Hope to get some seed stock growing as well as a mother for the spring outdoor grow clones. Got a snow bird buddy coming back that I owe a few to.

 I always though a golf course was a perfectly good waste of a rifle range!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. wake n bake...coffee is ready, now so am I.


----------



## Rosebud

Coffee and some I Cookies going on here on this chilly 17 degree morn. Enjoy you old farts.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed OFC. Our cold snap is over but the rain is back. I took a little of the RSO last night and mixed it with a little bud and smoked it. Now that was nice. Hopefully I can remember to do that again. :rofl: Hope the holidays weren't to tough on all of you. Love this time of year but I'm glad it's done for the year. Happy Days


----------



## 000StankDank000

Red bull G13 and grocery shopping yea munchies


----------



## yooper420

Good day to the OFC, late checking in today, but I  did not miss wake and bake. How about an early afternoon bake ? I`m going to enjoy one now, join me. 
Bozzo,
No beans underground yet. Wanna do some work in my grow room before I start any more seeds. Putting an addition on so I can get all of the growing junk out of grow/flower room. Wanna put a small vegging area in the addition. 2 more lights in the flower room is more then I can hope for. Wifey is not on board with that idea.....yet. Will keep trying to convince her of lights importance to a better crop. Maybe when we get our tax return back. Anyway, gotta stop being lazy and get to work....soon. Of course, after a bowl of LA Confidential (100% Indica, I believe), think I will relax for a bit more, can`t rush into anything that involves work. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

I'm down with U Yoop !-- I been dragging !-- not quite bed bound but not real froggy !-- got healthy T.E. sprouts in Aero !-- She belong to me now !-- I got this Phantom Cookies too but she be 65% Sativa so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it !-- it took a lot of White Widow seed to find a Widow that would work in a SOG !


----------



## 000StankDank000

We are getting slammed with snow in Toronto and I gotta drive 45 min in this for meds. Wish me luck you old hippies lol JK. Hope all is well guys


----------



## Beemer

Magical Butter Machine is coming along with a bunch of other stuff. Oh yea


----------



## bozzo420

yes I will yooper. I just think I'm to cheep to grow indoors . plus the wife hates losing a closet even just for clones. lol mama rules

 close to 70  here. snowbird heven


----------



## lovbnstoned

I say High,,, hope that everyone is enjoyn the New Years Weekend
:guitar:  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

I just finished setting up my temp setup with 2 1000w and 2 600w and it rocks. Heat is going to be a big issue, but the lumens are impressive.


----------



## yooper420

Got my cup of coffee, got my vape bowl, must mean it`s wake and bake time. Good morning all. Up and at `em, wake and bake time. Later. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

beemer,
Congrats you old fart. Hope you enjoy your bounty. Beemer won "Member of the Month" on another forum.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. i second the wake and bake, coffee brewing. well it look like winter will be here this week. wed. through fri. morning bitter cold for my area, thurs. isn't supposed to get above freezing. i think i'll putt the a/c out of the window to try for some extra insulation in my building. the bad part is all i have is a small space heater in there. o-well it is what it is, i figure out something. peace


----------



## yooper420

Gonna get cold here the next couple of days. High of zero tomorrow and Tuesday. Lows of 10 below zero. The cold invades the U.P. of Michigan, Yooperland, the 51st state, the great state of Superior. It gonna be COLD. Later. Peace.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> All good karma headed the Gloman`s way. Know that you`re tougher then this, grin, bare it and burn another one.
> Gonna try to post a little porn. All 4 are Ghost Train Haze. The scrawny one is the one the16 inch piece of 4x4 dive bombed through, destroying half of it. Nice little buzz from it though, must mean good things when it`s fully mature. Tallest one is 53 inches.



hey yooper how long do you veg your plants? my sour diesel vegged for about two months or more, and is about 32 to 34 inches tall, but this plant really should have died after all it went through with mites and the cure for them. i have only had a few indoor grows but they do get bigger each time.


----------



## Beemer

yooper420 said:


> beemer,
> Congrats you old fart. Hope you enjoy your bounty. Beemer won "Member of the Month" on another forum.



Good morning weed everyone and thanks Yooper. Our nice little freeze is over and now the dam rain is dumping. Kind of like the sunshine and clear sky's. Happy Days OFC:vap_smiley:


----------



## bozzo420

:vap_bong__emoticon: late bake


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Vegged them until they were 22-24 inches tall. They were sativa`s, so had to allow room for them to double in height by the time they were mature. They more then doubled. Timewise , think it was about 7 weeks when I flipped the lights to 12/12.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee brewing, breakfast done well i guess it's time to get started. yall all have a great day, peace.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> giggy,
> Vegged them until they were 22-24 inches tall. They were sativa`s, so had to allow room for them to double in height by the time they were mature. They more then doubled. Timewise , think it was about 7 weeks when I flipped the lights to 12/12.


thanks yooper, i believe my diesel is running time wise about the same, but i am running more blue light then most. my main light is a 400 watt metal halide with 2700k and 3000k leds.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning all. Coffee and wake and bake on the menu. Would anyone like some COLD ? My thermometer is reading 16-18 BELOW ZERO right now. Think the doctor`s appointment this afternoon will get cancelled. Later. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.  plumbers dream down south. them outdoor plastic pipes start popping all over the place.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Way too cold for me yooper, I went put a sweater on just thinking about it. It's 42*F here this morning, brrrr. I laugh when I see the locals out in the weather like this...shorts, sandals, and an expedition parka.


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
This cold is not fit for man nor beast. It`s already warmed up.......to 8 below. Cancelled the doctor appointment for this afternoon. Need to snow blow the driveway ?????? I can get out, 4 wheel drive pick-up, but others can`t get in (USPS, UPS). See kids going to school, shoes or boots, socks (sometimes), shorts and their winter parka. Saw my youngest boy dress similarly in high school, he`ll be 29 in a month, and got a bit smarter in his old age. Later. Peace.


----------



## lyfespan

Morning fellers, coffees on, got English muffins with bud butter, and a bowl of purps to start the day..


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, our southern/western brothers don't realize just how cold below zero is! If you boys ever come up to the Winter Wonderland, best take an ax with ya if'n you have to whiz outside........


----------



## lyfespan

Finally getting a lil swarm spell here in SoCal, going from 50 degree days to 75.


----------



## Joe420Camel

11F and gusty winds ... nasty cold wind-chills
No-Oh (northern Oh-high-oh) is a beech this time of year!

mutter mutter 75F mutter SoCal humph


----------



## lyfespan

Joe420Camel said:


> 11F and gusty winds ... nasty cold wind-chills
> No-Oh (northern Oh-high-oh) is a beech this time of year!
> 
> mutter mutter 75F mutter SoCal humph



Hahahaha, yeah SoCal, snow 30 mins heading north, hot desert  30 min heading east, beach 30 min heading west, sunny Mexico 2 hours south.

 80 on thanks giving and Christmas, yeah everyone thinks it's great but me, I miss the seasons.


----------



## Joe420Camel

110% agree 

without black there is no white; hot cold, happy sad.
without work, vacation is meaningless etc etc

plus I sun burn in the shade so... ya :S


----------



## Keef

Kripple Keef checking in with the O.F.C. !-- That was bad !-- still not getting around very well but the worst is over !-- What did I miss ?--  got 4 Tranquil Elephantizer and 2 Phantom Cookie plants in aero !- starting seed is my weak point cause I hate messing with dirt !  They look a lot alike at this point but quite different from my Widow -- Wide leaves with rounded serrations !--  just a matter of time now !-- odds are I have a male and female T.E. and  just might get a female P.C. too !-- time will tell !-- saved half my seed in case something were to happen !  Won't need to plant anymore seed  for awhile !--


----------



## Keef

Beemer -- Congrats on your win !-- Was that Giggy talking about cow pasture pool ?-- never understood the game myself --  Now that this T. E. is up I've already been back looking at other varieties !-- I have an addictive personality and growing weed has me on the run !  I got 2 more LEDs coming in this week to replace 2 that are only working on one side -- quess it's about time I learn to repair LEDs !--  Still searching for that most potent thing on earth !-- Keep me in mind if U see something like that ! Sounds like this T.E. might be a candidate -- can't wait to see!


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.  there will be no golf for this week.   polar vortex here again.   If it is this cold in the south, It is bitter cold for the north. Stay warm guys. only 75 days till spring planting.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo and the rest of the ofc, wake and bake, coffee brewing. we should be 11º thursday morning with a high around 30º. it supposed to last 24 to 48 hours below freezing starting tomorrow night to friday morning. the weather doesn't bother me much cause i can't do nothing about it but live with it. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Maybe it should be the Cold Farts Club ?   I got some Brickweed seed in a planter out back kicking it !-   Wanted to see what they would do if planted  in winter !--  Thinking about some outside winter weed next year !-- No one would be looking !--  lowest the temp here so far has been 37 on the mainland probably 40 at the house !--  Umbra is right about locals !- down here sunbirds be getting a suntan when it is 50 degrees !-- locals be wrapped up in multiple layers and stuff !-- I just don't got out if the temp is less than my age !


----------



## bozzo420

take 3 sheets of plywood and make a u shaped enclosure. cover with tin foil .aim towards the sun and put a solar blanket on ground and you can sun tan in cold weather. warms right up.


----------



## Keef

I was over at Cannazon looking at seed and my T.E. is unavailable again !-- I wouldn't have it if not for the O.F.C.!-- Thanks guys !-- Yo Bozzo -- mess with some plywood in this 30 mph wind and U fly instead of tan !--  When I was looking at seed I decided if it is sold out it might be something I want !--  I got the itch !--  Yoop at that other place we promised not to tell fibs or even white lies -- When it comes to what I 'm planning to breed -- I gotta opt out that agreement !--   Blockhead -- Williams Wonder -- plus something I saw at Cannazon -- If I got 18 months before the end of prohibition --I can be ready to crank out some fine weed !-- 2 years and it'll be toxic !!--My Muse came to me while I was sick and I seen some stuff and things !   I know how to get where I wanted to go now !  Grow that weed that makes U high just looking at it !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> only 75 days till spring planting.:vap_bong__emoticon:


Where? It sure as hell won't be Michigan!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning to the OFC. This member is trying to stay warm as it`s slightly cold out this morning, about 12 below zero. Think it might be a "wake and bake", all day long session. Sounds like a plan to me. Gotta get started on the first session, coffee in one hand, vape bowl in the other hand, so now it`s......go, cat, go. Later. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Hard getting back to a routine after the holidays. Having some issues with the 4x8 tent...with both 1000w lights on temps are 93*F. Too high for me. Using 2 750 cfm fans. 1 for the lights and 1 for the carbon filter, still not enough.


----------



## Keef

Had something to say but the Widow made me forget !-- don't U hate it when that happens !-- Sunny with a high of 65 today -- Umbra being in a warmer climate heat in the grow room is your worst enemy!-- There is no way I could do what I do with any other kind of light !-- This was my first attempt at starting seed under aero -- I took a 2" peat cup filled it with good soil and dropped it into an aero basket and stuck it in a box with everything else !-- worked like a charm but next time I use vermiculite! -- as soon as they lost the seed shell I washed them off and put them in a foam collar !-- the roots are fish boning and the plants are thriving !  Ready for another variety !-- starting seed ain't hard !


----------



## Keef

U know them seed I just sprouted ?-- can't seem to remember the variety !-- Well I got religion and chopped them all down !-- I don't know nothing about nothing !--  No what really happened was that the snow kilt them !


----------



## 000StankDank000

Umbra what's the ambient temp? You pulling from outside threw lights then out?  That's crazy high hope you using co2 lol


----------



## Beemer

Good afternoon weed my fellow old farts. Hey I have a link to share if anyone is interested in buying a Magical Butter Machine and saving $25. http://go.referralcandy.com/share/838H4QM Go their and there will be a discount code. Follow the go shopping


----------



## umbra

000StankDank000 said:


> Umbra what's the ambient temp? You pulling from outside threw lights then out? That's crazy high hope you using co2 lol



Not using CO2 yet. This is a temp setup while I build the actual space. The new space will have CO2 burner and a 5 ton A/C unit. Ambient is 70 in the room. Managed to tweak a few things and steady at 86.4*F. Still higher than I am used to it being, but it will work.


----------



## lovbnstoned

evening all,, hope that things r going well for everyone


----------



## giggy

morning everyone, WAKE AND BAKE, got coffee and ready to go. got to put a timing belt on my company truck today, i never really worked on 4 bangers so it will be new to me i'm a american v8 man. yall have a great day and stay warm, we get our cold day tomorrow. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.  yesterday I put a couple of drops of RSO in my coffee as I left  the house . It was a wonderful day. I may do RSO coffee every day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Been looking for my pipe !-- I had it my hand all along !-- Quess it's safe to say I'm Baked !--  When U guys be looking for spring seed keep your eyes open -- Ole Keef thinking about adding some Girl Scout Cookies to the stable !--  Ya'll stay warm today !-- I seen the weather this morning !-- Looks an all day Wake and Bake might be in order !--  That's my plan !  Do the pharming and call it a day !  Still waiting on my replacement LEDs -  On one of the weed shows last night a weed store said they harvest 100 plus pounds per week !-- I'm gonna need lots more lights for a rotation like that!!-- Have a good day all !


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> got to put a timing belt on my company truck today, i never really worked on 4 bangers so it will be new to me i'm a american v8 man.


 Hope your boss doesn't think like most of 'em do. He'll figure it'll take you half the time because it's only half an engine!


----------



## Keef

Anyone ever heard of a Lavender Oil Extraction Machine ?


----------



## umbra

What up OFC. Dialing in the tent and the grow. Mites are gone and everything has bounced back. Transplanting into bigger pots. I've been using air pots. I have the 1 gal and 3 gal. Only have 20 of the 1 gal and 10 of the 3 gal. I never needed more than that. So I go to buy some more...nobody carries them. So I check mail order and sticker shock hits me. For the 3 gal equivalent ( because they're not even 3gal ) they want $11.30 ea + $10 shipping ea. No way!! So bought some 7 gal smart pots instead. Time for some pix, later today maybe.


----------



## Hippie420

Made a pot of fifteen bean & ham soup. Anybody hungry?


----------



## Beemer

:yay::heart::banana::dancing::clap::woohoo:I'll be right over. We just finished a pot of 5 bean ham soup. Love ham and bean. 





Hippie420 said:


> Made a pot of fifteen bean & ham soup. Anybody hungry?


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Hope your boss doesn't think like most of 'em do. He'll figure it'll take you half the time because it's only half an engine!



it's still not done either, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Made a pot of fifteen bean & ham soup. Anybody hungry?



Think I can talk the wife into comin` down for some of that.


----------



## Hippie420

Wish we all lived in a hippie commune somewhere warm together. I'd keep ya all fat, high, and happy!


----------



## giggy

a little bud porn to close the night with, it aint much but it should be good. i believe i still have 6 to 7 weeks left. don't know why the one pic has stripes.


----------



## lyfespan

giggy said:


> a little bud porn to close the night with, it aint much but it should be good. i believe i still have 6 to 7 weeks left. don't know why the one pic has stripes.



It has hertz striping, those are the light waves you caught, or it's just a reflection from something lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Looking good Giggy !-- them stripes look like magic to me !-- U keep warm out there today !--  time for some more coffee -- where's my pipe ?


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc, wake and bake. coffee brewing. a wopping 5º this morning, makes my bad fingers hurt. yall stay warm. peace


----------



## giggy

lyfespan said:


> It has hertz striping, those are the light waves you caught, or it's just a reflection from something lol


i was thinking light waves, just saw it on the one pic.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Looking good Giggy !-- them stripes look like magic to me !-- U keep warm out there today !--  time for some more coffee -- where's my pipe ?


thanks keef, it's the first round with a hid as the main light.


----------



## bozzo420

good cold *** good  morning to you all. If it's this cold in the south, it's bitter cold at home . Stay warm all. Giggy I hope your truck is indoors with heat. It is a bad day to be working in a car. It is one year to the day of last years ice storm .brrrrr


----------



## Keef

We missed the freeze last night !-- 36 and raining sideways at the beach this morning !-- I know it's colder other places but Keef don't do cold !  I plan to stay lit all day and watch the weather through the window !  Thought it would kill them outside brickweed plants but they standing strong !  Tranquil Elephantizer and Phantom Cookies are thriving and the Widow just keeps doing what it do !


----------



## SNWbunie27

thegloman said:


> Keef, you're the only one who asked the same question as I did.  Was starting to think it was ME that was over thinking things.


I think the government is using all these accidents and viruses and the Isis as a popation control mechanism. Government peeps are totally messed up


----------



## yooper420

A frozen good morning to the OFC. Outside temp. is reading 10 below zero. Gotta get out and snow blow my driveway this morning.....brrrrrr. After wake and bake, of course. Later. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Got flu shot yesterday, now I got the flu. Woke up in cold sweats. Not feeling very good at all. Totally jammed this week as well as next week.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Got flu shot yesterday, now I got the flu. Woke up in cold sweats. Not feeling very good at all. Totally jammed this week as well as next week.



 That's exactly why I DON'T get flu shots! If people knew just how many flavors of the flu bug were out there, they'd realize that it's a crap shoot to see if the medical world chooses the right one each year to immunize against.
They tried to talk me into a pneumonia shot last year. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Keef

I worked in the O.R. for 20 years at the scrub nurse position -- Got so many needle sticks and body fluid splashed in my eyes more times than I can count !-- I feel lucky to be alive and disease free !  These old country bodies are tough -- As for any government plan to control population -- Somebody done got all paranoid !-- If they wanted to use something to control population it would be something like the Spanish flu that ended W.W.1 -- kilt millions-- when the population is 7 billion that's a drop in the bucket !-- I think aliens done it !-- How U vacinate for alien diseases !


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
Got flu shot yesterday, got flu today........sounds par for the course. Do feel for ya though. The flu ain`t never fun. Got my shot in October, as soon as they were available. Too old to screw around with the flu. Later. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Posting some picks for my swamp rat cousin. He'll do the 'splainin'. 

View attachment IMAG0503.jpg


View attachment IMAG0504.jpg


View attachment IMAG0505.jpg


View attachment IMAG0506.jpg


----------



## Keef

65 million year's ago a 6 mile rock hit the Yucatan and kilt the last of the dinosaurs !-- it also blasted earth rock with life growing in it into space-- Last year they found 20 new planets in the " Goldilocks" zone of their sun -- if a piece of that earth rock ever reaches a planet like that the spores would revive and thrive !-- Can U say it couldn't have happened like that here ?  Perhaps when a asteroid or something hits earth it can spread a new disease through the atmosphere which rains down on the land !  Just saying !


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
Picked `em up off the street for 25 years. If we didn`t kill first, we patched `em up and carted `em to you guys in the E.R.  Cuts and sticks were part of the job. Universal precautions ? Not thought of yet. With ya on that one, Keef, lucky to be alive, although I picked up the hep-C virus somehow. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippie -- that what Keef do Ya'll -- top pick is of a SOG that is coming up on 6 weeks in bloom -- the next is of 2 SOGs 1 was sent to bloom on Dec 15 and the smallest on Jan 1-- then there's this outside brickweed experiment --- The T.E. and P.C. sprouts in aero !-- I know it ain't right but once I got them in aero I own they A** !  All the plants in bloom are from my 17 month old Widow !-- The sprouts are in one of my nursery boxes -- I have a box to root fresh cuts and a box to veg. for about a month after rooting them 6-8 plants are off to bloom !-- every two weeks a new box of clones are moved to bloom and a box is harvested !


----------



## Keef

Correction !- I said every two weeks 6-8 plants are moved to bloom -  I meant a box of 6-8 inch plants are moved to bloom !


----------



## lyfespan

giggy said:


> i was thinking light waves, just saw it on the one pic.



It's on all those pix, it's just not as dark


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all  wake n bake,,, awesome pic's Hippie


----------



## Hippie420

lyfespan said:


> It's on all those pix, it's just not as dark


Whatcha wanna bet Giggy's got a magnetic ballast? Electronic ballasts don't seem to bother cameras.


----------



## lyfespan

Hippie420 said:


> Whatcha wanna bet Giggy's got a magnetic ballast? Electronic ballasts don't seem to bother cameras.



Yeah just goes to show the difference in light performance, that's why I'm seriously looking into the DE fixtures, they're even faster than reg ele. Ballasts


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
hippie,
The cup is scheduled in August, no dates or tickets yet, does say in Clio again. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

The future of indoor pharming is LEDs-- Replacement lights supposed to be here tommorrow --  First I learn to repair them -- then I learn to build my own !--  use the color spectrum that I need and adjust as needed !--  be stacking SOGs by spring -- a 4 ft high grow area on the ground and a 4 ft high grow area above it -- can't do that with any other light !-- it would get too hot -- put in a CO 2 system and double the size of my grow in the same space !


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, glad to hear it. I'll be there, and I know you and Bozzo will, too.

Keef, the stuff I grow slaps me hard. I can't imagine LEDs doing the job any better than my MH/HPS lights do. With an eight by eight foot room with a 6000 BTU air conditioner in it, the heat doesn't factor in. They're a hell of a lot cheaper, too!


----------



## Keef

Hippie I didn't say other lights were inferior to LEDs !-- and they are expensive !-- It's the heat !-- which is wasted power !-- I don't have a seperate A/C  for my grow either just a couple 6 inch fans and the fans on the LEDs -- get plenty air movement and temp runs about 81 in a walkin closet with 6 LEDs - 6 pumps - 2 air pumps and 2 -- 6 inch fans !  -- one end is my veg. / nursery and the other end has 4 boxes shoe horned into it ! each side has a light curtain of mylar I open during the day !-- I teed of the A/C vent and routed it to each side with 4 in PVC !


----------



## Keef

Why do I grow in a walk in closet ?-- Cause I haven't been able to talk RWS into letting me have that spare bedroom YET !  Later I plan to use the closet as a nursery and that bedroom as bloom !  Don't tell her O.K. !-- I'm thinking I'll get in the same amount of trouble if I'm busted with what I got now or 4 times as much !-- Told RWS if I got busted make sure the newspaper writes that I was growing high quality , high tech weed !-- might need a reference if I ever have to work in the weed biz.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll don't be breaking the law and stuff !-- I had a traumatic brain injury , P.T.S.D.  and I'm crazy as I need to be !-- Been crazy so I'm good at it !


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Whatcha wanna bet Giggy's got a magnetic ballast? Electronic ballasts don't seem to bother cameras.


i bet it is too, being it is a m59 400 watt metal halide high bay light. with white leds in the warm white range.


----------



## giggy

lyfespan said:


> Yeah just goes to show the difference in light performance, that's why I'm seriously looking into the DE fixtures, they're even faster than reg ele. Ballasts


just be careful with de ballast, i know someone that had to change his because it was messing up his neighbor's tv, but not his and his was closer.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hippie I didn't say other lights were inferior to LEDs !-- and they are expensive !-- It's the heat !-- which is wasted power !-- I don't have a seperate A/C  for my grow either just a couple 6 inch fans and the fans on the LEDs -- get plenty air movement and temp runs about 81 in a walkin closet with 6 LEDs - 6 pumps - 2 air pumps and 2 -- 6 inch fans !  -- one end is my veg. / nursery and the other end has 4 boxes shoe horned into it ! each side has a light curtain of mylar I open during the day !-- I teed of the A/C vent and routed it to each side with 4 in PVC !


i like my leds even better in summer, but the metal halide helps me keep the building warm.


----------



## giggy

lyfespan said:


> It's on all those pix, it's just not as dark


it sure is, my old eyes didn't see it. i had to look hard to see them.


----------



## Keef

Hippie Mane it be summer 9 months out the year down here !-- Hey Ya'll now that I got that T.E. up I'm thinking about what to add next !-- thought I should ask the brain trust what they would recommend.-- it needs to be indica or an indica heavy hybrid - what do people in your area want ?--


----------



## Keef

Bhogart hash oil machine -- said to recover 95 % of solvent-- and extract 20 % more -- 1 lb. Size $1500-- Anyone know anything about it ?


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> i bet it is too, being it is a m59 400 watt metal halide high bay light. with white leds in the warm white range.


 
 Nothing wrong with a magnetic ballast. They use a little more juice, but a new one will out live 99% of the OFC. A digital electronic ballast probably won't.


----------



## MR1

Magnetics are also serviceable.


----------



## Keef

Hey- I came up with a great idea this afternoon -- U know that box wine ?-- I think it should come with one of them sippy straws like a juice box !


----------



## Keef

No-No !-- Even better put liquor in juice boxes -- if U can't get the straw in the box -- U had enough !


----------



## yooper420

keef,
That`s all you need, a one gallon wine/liquor box with a long straw on one side of your lazy boy and your pipe and stash box on the other. Later. Peace.


----------



## lyfespan

giggy said:


> just be careful with de ballast, i know someone that had to change his because it was messing up his neighbor's tv, but not his and his was closer.



I live in an industrial park no neighbors to work about


----------



## giggy

morning ofc WAKE AND BAKE on this fry-day. coffee in hand and a good buzz, makes for a great start. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## giggy

lyfespan said:


> I live in an industrial park no neighbors to work about


i hear that brother, i wanted to go electronic but i never could scrape up the doe. i have a plan on some vero leds but the same thing, everytime i get some money in my pocket the wife says something to the effect. if i had x amount of money then i could pay this bill. i wish she was working but she is taking care of a older family member, and i would never stop her from that. so i do with what i can. i bought 2 new 400 watt mh high bay lights for $40.00 but will have to do something different this summer. now i got to get some more good soil.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey- I came up with a great idea this afternoon -- U know that box wine ?-- I think it should come with one of them sippy straws like a juice box !


i thought wine was grape juice and vodka, never mind just give me the vodka straight.


----------



## yooper420

And another morning dawns in the OFC. Good morning to all. What do we need this morning ? Ahhhh, yes, I know. Wake and bake time ya`ll. Join me and start the day off the OFC way. Later. Peace.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Good morning, ya old fart. Beat me up again this morning. Double wake and bake ? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Gents! Giggy, you gonna fix that engine or dog it for another day?

(starting to sound like your boss at work, aren't I?)


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I have always run magnetic ballasts, until now. I was able to buy some of NorCalHal's slightly used stuff. He's upgrading with the Gravitas, so I bought 2 Sun air cooled hoods, 2 Nova ballasts, 2 HPS bulbs and 2 MH bulbs for the canna friendly price of $420. This is a smoking deal.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Gents! Giggy, you gonna fix that engine or dog it for another day?
> 
> (starting to sound like your boss at work, aren't I?)


yes i cranked it this morning, the boss called me off of it every time i started on it to find parts for the jobs that we have going. so i get my truck back today, now i can listen to cd's again. the radio stations around here suck. i listen to the oldies station cause they play a lot of classic rock, and their sister station that plays classic country, but we have no metal stations around here.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- running late but I'll catch up quick !--  A good day to all !


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, you truly are the Prince of Pun!

Giggy, you into metal? Not many around here, either.

Keef, you're late. We're gonna have to dock ya..........


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. I have always run magnetic ballasts, until now. I was able to buy some of NorCalHal's slightly used stuff. He's upgrading with the Gravitas, so I bought 2 Sun air cooled hoods, 2 Nova ballasts, 2 HPS bulbs and 2 MH bulbs for the canna friendly price of $420. This is a smoking deal.



Nice to have people with equipment that needs to go, just spent a good chunk getting my veg room set up with 112 HO T-5 tubes, totaling a lil over a half a million lumens for 140 sq ft. Which I'm proud to say I spent less than 1K on, found killer deals I could not pass up. 

Now I'm shopping bloom fixtures and I must say these http://nanoluxtech.com/product-deremote-series.php Nanolux remote DE ballasts are looking awesome. I'm thinking of pairing them with these https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/sun-system-de-reflectors/ac-de-air-cooled-double-ended-reflector-8-in. Yes the hoods will take some tuning with the air system, but any amount of heat moved out will help when the SoCal summer gets here.


----------



## Keef

My body might be broke and my mind twisted but when I got off morphine I realized how hard the work RWS did to pay the bills and remembered how eventually it will break your body and mind !  Told her I only got one ace left -- the laws are changing and I know how to grow weed !  She tolerated my "project" then came that first tiny Widow harvest !- When the Widow pushed me off them dunes and I did like two and a half cartwheels and a face plant -- RWS came sliding down beside me and asked -- what do U need to grow more of this !  Now she's beginning to see the end of her medical career !  Soon I'll be paying the bills !-- Growing Weed ain't work !  Growing the best U can lay hands on just seemsike the thing to do !


----------



## Keef

Don't laugh but 2 year's ago , I didn't know U could buy seed online !-- shortly after that I stumbled into Yoop and the guys from that other place ! Mane have I learned a lot since then !-- Feel like I'm just finishing up my 3rd year in a 4 year program !  There was some forbidden topics at that other place but my new brothers and sisters be teaching all sorts of stuff !-- Concentrates are what I'm birddoging now!-- First time RWS had a taste of some Yankee Hash , she said - can U learn to make this ?-- We both sat down and slid Down the dunes !-- I ain't no dum Sheet !-- Standing up on the dunes after smoking can get U hurt !


----------



## umbra

I stand corrected the ballasts from NCH are nano and the 8" sun hoods look the same


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I stand corrected the ballasts from NCH are nano and the 8" sun hoods look the same



I though NCH would also go with the best, nanolux's DE remote ballast is one bad machine, and sunlight supply really did their homework when developing that air cooled hood.


----------



## bozzo420

good after noon all. If you have not noticed ,when I'm down here ,I do less computer time . lots to do down here. Had a hold em poker day today. Won 60 dollars and took the wife out. and had last 2 years tax returns amended so far today. BUSY.  yooper I will be sending you a pm about our taxes.    bake them late partners


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Umbra, you truly are the Prince of Pun!
> 
> Giggy, you into metal? Not many around here, either.
> 
> Keef, you're late. We're gonna have to dock ya..........



i love heavy metal, the heavier the better. i'll listen to most anything but i don't prefer blues, southern rock, modern country, disco or rap, but just about everything else. the guys at work just couldn't under me, i'd listen to metal and the next day it would be crying in your beer classic country. but no matter what it is is has to be loud, i guess to much deep purple growing up..


----------



## giggy

i'm gonna take a pic of two plants i got after the lights come on, i gave them to a friend. she had them under cfls and doing 24/7, and they wouldn't grow. she gave them back to me. i put them in the box with the rest but i'm 12/12. i watched them a couple weeks and decided they where dead cause they didn't grow any so i didn't water them for about two weeks. i got to looking at them and saw new growth so i started watering them again. i was checking everything out last night and noticed they are flowering. i know it wont amount to anything but they are kinda cute.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with ya there, Giggy! Garage band old style rock & roll loud as hell or head banging metal for me, thanks. Disco makes me ill, rap is limited to vintage Beastie Boys or 2 Live Crew, and then in small doses, and country & western makes me want to make violent love to my sister.

Good thing I don't have one!


Bozzo! Hope ya get sunburned!!!!! You coulda stayed here and been miserable along with the rest of us!


Keef, let me know when you need the easy way recipe for that "Yankee Hash".


----------



## Keef

Will do Hippie !-- got my LEDs in and hanging !--  Safe to say I didn't get a deal like Umbra !-- 300 watt lights -- got a switch on them for grow and bloom !-- got one over my nursery and one covering two boxes ( 1 sq. Yd.) In bloom -- we'll see.how they do !


----------



## Bloodbooger

Hi...56 years young here..toker for 40 plus years, grower for 30....nice to see a few of my compatriots here...looking forward to being a part of this community. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. got my buzz and coffee, i'm ready.


----------



## giggy

Bloodbooger said:


> Hi...56 years young here..toker for 40 plus years, grower for 30....nice to see a few of my compatriots here...looking forward to being a part of this community. Peace.


bloodbooger welcome to marijuana passion. 56 years old, toker for 40 and grower for 30, hell yeah. i'm one of the younger ones, i'll be 54 in march been token since is was 13/14 and and growing about the same. that's if you want to call early growing growing, back then it all got smoked.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> I'm with ya there, Giggy! Garage band old style rock & roll loud as hell or head banging metal for me, thanks. Disco makes me ill, rap is limited to vintage Beastie Boys or 2 Live Crew, and then in small doses, and country & western makes me want to make violent love to my sister.
> 
> Good thing I don't have one!
> 
> 
> Bozzo! Hope ya get sunburned!!!!! You coulda stayed here and been miserable along with the rest of us!
> 
> 
> Keef, let me know when you need the easy way recipe for that "Yankee Hash".


we don't even have a alternative rock station, so when i'm around a  computer i have something playing from the net. here's one i play a lot,  cause it's a decent station after the morning show goes off.
http://www.kissrocks.com/


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.   Up early ,the wife has a plan for today......I'm following orders this morning.... She is the boss on Saturday at least. The rest are toss ups.  I  watched Bob Seagar back  when he  was a local band in the late 60's. one night at the teen club he was up stairs and the MC-5 was down stairs singing their new song . Kick out the jams MF. Before they were forced to change the name.  3 nights a week for $2. good time. So it's old time rock and roll for me. But hank Williams senior was ok to.
:vap_bong__emoticon::vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## giggy

i don't know what i'm gonna do with these.









they are in 24oz cups so i could finish them. i don't know what she did to them. she said she feed them and kept the lights (cfl) on 24/7. i put them in my box and mistreated them bad but they are flowering. i think their cute little bonsi's. they are in the 2 1/2 to 3 inch range. she says they are in scott's organic soil, but no perlite.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> good morning OFC.   Up early ,the wife has a plan for today......I'm following orders this morning.... She is the boss on Saturday at least. The rest are toss ups.  I  watched Bob Seagar back  when he  was a local band in the late 60's. one night at the teen club he was up stairs and the MC-5 was down stairs singing their new song . Kick out the jams MF. Before they were forced to change the name.  3 nights a week for $2. good time. So it's old time rock and roll for me. But hank Williams senior was ok to.
> :vap_bong__emoticon::vap-bobby_on_the_be


morning bozzo, love me some seger.


----------



## yooper420

Old time rock and roll will never die. Wake and bake with it, cup of coffee and a bowl. OFC breakfast at it`s finest. As a teenager, went to Sherwood Forest and listened to Bob Seeger, Alice Cooper, Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes, Jazz Masters who morphed into Grand Funk Railroad. All these groups were local bands, not famous....yet. 

PS,
We got an old booger in da house ? Welcome to the OFC, enter at your OWN RISK.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Up early ain`t ya ? I got up at 6am, but brain does not function at that time. Need wake and bake first. The second one will do to. Anyway, good morning.

PS,
Them little girls don`t look bad. You should get a few grams from `em.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Welcome Booger !  37 and raining sideways at the beach this morning !-- had to pick RWS up at work this morning - smuggling weather out there!-- wind blowing about 30mph with gust -- I was doing some of that snow driving -- forget some brakes !-- First time I ever run a redight going backwards !-- home safe trying to rebuild my buzz !  I was driving my a** off ya'll !


----------



## lovbnstoned

wAKE N bAKE EVERYONE


----------



## Keef

I think these new lights are gonna work well for me !-- This T.E. is thriving in my grow conditions !  Got one weak P.C. but they were free anyway !-- Yo Giggy I'm more of a classic rock guy although I keep up with current rock as well -- Got to see Bob Dylan - Eric Clapton-- Elton John -- Neil Young - Aerosmith - Alice Cooper and others !-- Got some pharming to do have a good day all !


----------



## Keef

Forgot about Pink Floyd -- Wow !!-- what a concert !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Forgot about Pink Floyd -- Wow !!-- what a concert !


one of the best concerts i went to was pink floyd, and i have seen some good shows over the years, eagles/jimmy buffet, kansas/molly hatchet/georgia satellites, doobie brothers/pablo cruise, zz top, styx/kansas, reo speed wagon, boston, bad company/damn yankees that is just some of the rock side country is about as many too. the wife and i hardly go to anything anymore, i guess we got to where we don't like crowds and got lazy.


----------



## Keef

Nice Giggy !-- Pink Floyd in concert is hard to beat ain't it ?  Hey Umbra - Every potent variety I wanted seems to be a parent or grand parent of the Tranquil Elephantizer -- Snow Lotus- Blockhead-- G88 Hashplant -- point me at some monster that is unrelated to my White Widow or this T.E. and I'll chase it to the ends of the earth !  That's a good thing about traumatic brain injury -- U can focus and go bird dog on something and not stop until it is resolved !  Looking for a legend ya'll !-- don't make me breed my own !


----------



## Keef

This T.E. might be da bomb but U gotta push the envelope !-- If I have to breed my own monster -- I'll start be crossing a female T.E. with a male Blockhead BX or Snow Lotus male !   Work it out from there !


----------



## Keef

So!- I post too much !-- it's my way of thinking out loud -- I got my eye on this -- Bhogart Hash Oil machine - the one pound size -- $1500-- says it recovers 95% of Butane and extracts 20% more oil than traditional methods -- no time soon maybe this time next year -- Texas got 4 MJ laws to vote on this session -- if anyone of them pass -- I'm on it like stink !-- I got a morals question cause ya'll know I have problems with that at times - Anyway they always be sending me credit card applications -- So if I don't have one by then I'll just open one -- buy my hash oil machine -- turn the oil into potent e-cig liquid or whatever the underground market desires -- pay the credit card off when I get the first bill and close it !-- would that be wrong ? I got questions to answer !-- like how much of the characteristics of the source weed comes across in the oil ?-- Like mixing oil from a killer sativa and a dank indica - I'm just wondering if I can tailor make e-cig juice for a desired buzz or effect ?  Sounds like my kind of R&D!


----------



## Keef

I got those new LEDs to replace 2 that were broken - round lights-- draw a line down the middle -- one side worked the other didn't-- bulbs don't burn out like that -- took one apart this afternoon -- took one look at it and understood -- a prefab light board with plug in connectors -- one for each side -- connected to twin electronic boxes -- and they got numbers !--  I can combine them and have a whole light now and order the replacement parts whenever-- when I find a place to buy the components -- I am so over buying LEDs -- be building my own !  I wouldn't even need my glasses to build these puppies !


----------



## MR1

Keef ,what are the specs on the driver? maybe I can find one for you if you like.


----------



## bozzo420

guess who I thought of when I saw this one?:vap_bong__emoticon:   I can see Keef's LED room ......wall to wall 

View attachment 10929102_796730133737285_852931665506852133_n.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. bowl in hand and coffee brewing. seems my alarm wanted to go off this morning, so i did my usual now i got a early sunday start. need to make some changes in my box but i'll try to do that tonight, just want to add more light. not used to the lights running at night so i have to make special times for it. still don't want the daughter to know what i have going, and will be glad when she is out of my house.


----------



## yooper420

Good Morning OFC,
Guess wake and bake #2 is on the table. Can`t get up before giggy anymore it seems. All that means is 2 sessions, cha...ching. Sunday morning`s off to a good start now. Later. Peace.

PS,
Giggy, tried that lights on at night. Pain in the behind to me.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Giggy, tried that lights on at night. Pain in the behind to me.


 
It's the only way I've done it. I'm too cheap to pay for juice on peak time.


----------



## giggy

fire'em up folks, i'm on bowl 3 now but they are small bowls and second pot of joe. morning yooper and hippie.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> It's the only way I've done it. I'm too cheap to pay for juice on peak time.


 

Seems like I could never get out to the garden before the light went out. Then set and stew all day cause what I wanted to do, I couldn't cause the lights were off. Just butt backwards to me. Later. Peace.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Giggly you live In a mansion? That's crazy you can hide it from ppl in same house congrats brp


----------



## yooper420

Well, was trying to get a seed order together, but, seems like it always happens. Something comes up. Yesterday, had to spend $250 to replace the batteries on my truck. Priorities suck sometimes. Later. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, the beginning of my flower cycle starts at 23:00 and ends at 11:00. It's gotta be a really rough night if I can't make it out of bed by 11:00 AM!

Besides, with the RDWC setup, all the nutes/PH/PPMS can be tended to outside the grow room any time of day or night.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Seems like I could never get out to the garden before the light went out. Then set and stew all day cause what I wanted to do, I couldn't cause the lights were off. Just butt backwards to me. Later. Peace.



i'm with you on this, i get caught every time. working i'm away most of the lights out time, but i'm lost on the weekends.


----------



## giggy

000StankDank000 said:


> Giggly you live In a mansion? That's crazy you can hide it from ppl in same house congrats brp



no brother, i have my grow in a locked out building. she knew i was growing but after the first cold snap i told her that everything died. so i try to only go early in the morning before anybody gets up.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, the beginning of my flower cycle starts at 23:00 and ends at 11:00. It's gotta be a really rough night if I can't make it out of bed by 11:00 AM!
> 
> Besides, with the RDWC setup, all the nutes/PH/PPMS can be tended to outside the grow room any time of day or night.



mine runs 6:30 pm to 6:30 am, i try not to use military times anymore. lol


----------



## lyfespan

Good morning gents, it's raining here in SoCal this morning, Nice brisk first bowl of the day popped another wave of genetics last night. The machine is just winding up


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Well, was trying to get a seed order together, but, seems like it always happens. Something comes up. Yesterday, had to spend $250 to replace the batteries on my truck. Priorities suck sometimes. Later. Peace.



money is tight around here too. i'd love to make a seed order, but it looks like it's not gonna happen this year. glad i still have a few left overs.


----------



## giggy

lyfespan said:


> Good morning gents, it's raining here in SoCal this morning, Nice brisk first bowl of the day popped another wave of genetics last night. The machine is just winding up



morning lyfespan. what you popping?


----------



## lyfespan

giggy said:


> morning lyfespan. what you popping?



This is a list of what we have down so far

Cabin Fever Seeds Breeders
Satori Haze
Neville's Chem

Pacific North West Roots
Blue Alien

Delicious Seeds
Cheese Candy
Caramelo
Critical Sensi Star

Auto Seeds
Berry Ryder

Humdbolt Seeds Organization
Blueberry Headband

G-13 Labs Seeds
Blue OG 

710 Genetics Seeds
710 Gum

Paradise Seeds
Atomical Haze
Wappa 

CBD Crew
Yummy
Girl Scout Cookies

BOG Seeds
Bogglegum

Sensi Seeds
Black Domina(this is my F2) pheno a, and pheno b

Forgotten OG
OG Kush


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, the beginning of my flower cycle starts at 23:00 and ends at 11:00. It's gotta be a really rough night if I can't make it out of bed by 11:00 AM!
> 
> Besides, with the RDWC setup, all the nutes/PH/PPMS can be tended to outside the grow room any time of day or night.


 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, you got me there. Usually had mine running on the 8`s and growin` in the dirt. 




giggy said:


> money is tight around here too. i'd love to make a seed order, but it looks like it's not gonna happen this year. glad i still have a few left overs.


 
Tax return time will be here soon. Got leftovers too, but WANT more beans.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Feeling better with a couple days rest. Managed to get the temps in the tent to 77.6*F. My son is so happy with the dreamlotus he's growing, he popped a few more beans; White Bubba x vanilluna, and temple. I added some clones of Larry OG that NCH gave me. Space is filling up quickly.
Hey Lyfespan I got a pack of satori/haze as a freebie from firestax.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.-- I got real stoned and lost my phone last night !-- Only way I knew to find it was to get real stoned again !-- Found it !-- The lights in my nursery come on at 5 am and go off at 11 pm - the lights in bloom come on at 7 am and go off at 7 pm. -- I haven't adjusted it since time change -- Bozzo-- gotta watch that mylar - it can be like a mirror !-- Now that I'm confident I'm gonna get me a mother T.E. out this planting -- I feel the need !-- Umbra -- U recommended Williams Wonder -- got any other ideas before I commit ?-- mostly indica - swings a big hammer ?


----------



## umbra

LA Confidential


----------



## 000StankDank000

I love Cali connections gear. Wish I could get my hands on the Tangalien from dirty water organics


----------



## umbra

NCH gave me some tangie clones and I'm breeding them to my pink louie. tangielouie


----------



## lovbnstoned

Bozzo  that awesome,, is that a Rose ???


----------



## Keef

Did I mention -- I had to get really stoned to find my phone ?--  Bozzo -- Loved that rose pic !- Was laughing about something U said when I had one of them epiphany moments !-- Since I realized the end of prohibition was truely gonna happen, I've been burning out brain cells trying to decide on some nondescript place to locate a little mom and pop grow that would pay the bills and provide us with a nice life .-- I'm a blind man sometimes !-- I wonder if a 3 bedroom house would be big enough ? No !- just kidding !-- I did see a nice place waterfront finger tip canal home on the bay the other day ! Hmm!


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Feeling better with a couple days rest. Managed to get the temps in the tent to 77.6*F. My son is so happy with the dreamlotus he's growing, he popped a few more beans; White Bubba x vanilluna, and temple. I added some clones of Larry OG that NCH gave me. Space is filling up quickly.
> Hey Lyfespan I got a pack of satori/haze as a freebie from firestax.



Oh nice, I'm curious to see how uppity it's going to be with clear to mostly cloudy trichs, I have a handful of satori as well. I grabbed some of that vanilluna from DJ when I was at the cup.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.-- I got real stoned and lost my phone last night !-- Only way I knew to find it was to get real stoned again !-- Found it !-- The lights in my nursery come on at 5 am and go off at 11 pm - the lights in bloom come on at 7 am and go off at 7 pm. -- I haven't adjusted it since time change -- Bozzo-- gotta watch that mylar - it can be like a mirror !-- Now that I'm confident I'm gonna get me a mother T.E. out this planting -- I feel the need !-- Umbra -- U recommended Williams Wonder -- got any other ideas before I commit ?-- mostly indica - swings a big hammer ?



These guys have an awesome Williams wonder, 100% indica 
https://www.sickmeds.com/cannabis-seeds/willywonder.php
I grabbed up a pak while I was at the cup, and will be popping them in a month or two.


----------



## giggy

lyfespan said:


> This is a list of what we have down so far
> 
> Cabin Fever Seeds Breeders
> Satori Haze
> Neville's Chem
> 
> Pacific North West Roots
> Blue Alien
> 
> Delicious Seeds
> Cheese Candy
> Caramelo
> Critical Sensi Star
> 
> Auto Seeds
> Berry Ryder
> 
> Humdbolt Seeds Organization
> Blueberry Headband
> 
> G-13 Labs Seeds
> Blue OG
> 
> 710 Genetics Seeds
> 710 Gum
> 
> Paradise Seeds
> Atomical Haze
> Wappa
> 
> CBD Crew
> Yummy
> Girl Scout Cookies
> 
> BOG Seeds
> Bogglegum
> 
> Sensi Seeds
> Black Domina(this is my F2) pheno a, and pheno b
> 
> Forgotten OG
> OG Kush



nice, sounds like you got your work cut out for you for a while. i like variety big on a much smaller scale.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, you got me there. Usually had mine running on the 8`s and growin` in the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax return time will be here soon. Got leftovers too, but WANT more beans.



i think i'll end up having to pay this year. some times the things we do do come back and bite us.


----------



## Keef

That's a lot of variety there lyfespan !-- is that a list of what U want or what U plan to order ?  That would drive me crazy trying to keep up with that many !- Cause once I got me a mama -- I get all pimpish on her !-- work her a** off !-- That Slow Motion Love Potion T.E. gonna be getting sexed next six weeks or soon as I have a viable clone !  Starting my 2nd --6 box "Unit" soon as I can produce the clones to kick it off ! My boxes have 35 spots but I've found that abot 20-24 plants make a full SOG ! So I'll be going from taking about 2 dozen clones every 2 week's to taking about 50 !  Then I'm done expanding until the law changes ! Well there is that hash oil machine !


----------



## Keef

Broke one of those Phantom Cookie plants -- dropped a cord on it !-- I still got one left and those 4 -- T.E. -- If the P.C. is a girl --I got another mother !-- If it's a male I got a fine Widow for him -- same with the T.E. !-- out of 4 -- I should have a male and a female -- finish the boys outside and collect pollen for use now and or later !-- W.W. female - X- T.E. male--- W.W. female -P. C. male -- T.E. female -X - -- T.E. male !- I even have enough W.W. seed to get me a W.W. male and do this with opposite crossings -- I gotta make a chart to visualize this !-- Yoop !-- What am I gonna do with all these seed ?


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> That's a lot of variety there lyfespan !-- is that a list of what U want or what U plan to order ?  That would drive me crazy trying to keep up with that many !- Cause once I got me a mama -- I get all pimpish on her !-- work her a** off !-- That Slow Motion Love Potion T.E. gonna be getting sexed next six weeks or soon as I have a viable clone !  Starting my 2nd --6 box "Unit" soon as I can produce the clones to kick it off ! My boxes have 35 spots but I've found that abot 20-24 plants make a full SOG ! So I'll be going from taking about 2 dozen clones every 2 week's to taking about 50 !  Then I'm done expanding until the law changes ! Well there is that hash oil machine !



That is a list of what I have in the dirt already, whatever don't pop, or look healthy will be pulled and I'll move on to the next seeds I have in the line up.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know I ain't doing all them crosses ?-- Get down with your bad self Lyfespan !-- G.S.C. ?-- how much indica that puppie got in it ?-- I got a short list !-- I'm being driven towards Blockhead and Snow Lotus crosses !-- Then Williams Wonder which I think is a sleeper for breeding something special !  Might have to put a T.E. male on Willy and open the chute !


----------



## Keef

I don't think I ever explained about this outside brickweed experiment !-- If this goes well -- next October or so I'll plant me a potent sativa and do an outside winter grow !-- Everybody knows U don't grow weed outside in the winter !  Last year outside worked great for finishing that little inbred Widow male I grew !-- crossed a widow male on my best indica heavy widow female - then found an indica heavy boy from that breeding and crossed him back on his mother !- Presto- Change-o!--  A Widow that's 65% sativa looking like a strong indica !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Where ya at ?-- Wake and Bake is in session !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. wake but no bake this morning, yall have a great day. peace


----------



## giggy

i'm thinking potassium deficiency. what yall think? i found two lower leaves the other day that started with some purple, then i found this last night. i mixed up some epson salt, molasses and 10-10-10 this morning for her. i already know she is a nitrogen hogg. oh sour diesel.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning keef, giggy, and all Curmudgeonlanders. Late to wake and bake .... again. But I promise to catch up. Coffee and a vape bowl and here we go. Now the morning`s off to a good start. Later Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Coke's on ice, sucking nicotine, and the bowl is prepped. Watching the kid have a melt down over her card getting jacked on Google. Banged her for over two bills. Ever seen a banty hen in a shower? Hint-Paypal is your online friend! Keep telling her it's not the end of the world. Everybody steps in dog doodie now and then.

It is kinda fun to watch her rant. I pity the man that ever scorns her. Females can be dangerous!


----------



## giggy

i forgot to add. the other day when i found the two small purple leaves i also found a nitrogen def. and gave a good dose of 10-10-10 and crushed some garden lime for that round then i find this, but it has been on the colder side for a bit.


----------



## bozzo420

more additions are not always what's needed.  number one .........Do no harm.   I personally do not add anything  to a pot  but nutrients. And I probably use to much of them.   my opinion .....but I have never seen dark leaves like that.   anyone else?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. All kinds of things to get done today. Wake n bake, and coffee. Culled 4 males yesterday. Yeah flipped the tent and couple of males popped immediately. We'll see


----------



## Keef

That's what I love about aero !-- Mane I put 5 mils of Aquasheild and 10 mils of Botanicare's Grow or Bloom per gal -- 10 gals of water per box -- I keep a bottle of CalMag around but I never need it !  depending on size and age a gallon or 2  to top it off every couple weeks !-- I used to be meticulous about PPM and PH. but now I look at the plants -- if they happy --I'm happy !-- growing in dirt I was notorious for over feeding or over watering -- that is not a problem anymore !  Probably be cloning the T.E. and P.C. around the 1 st of Febuary -- after the clone roots out it'll go to bloom -- if it is a boy the clone and root stock go into dirt to finish blooming outside -- if it is a Hermie the clone and root stock are destroyed -- If it is a female -- I'll clone the Hell out of it for years to come !  Was it Beemer or Bozzo who said clones were faster to root around 2-3 weeks into bloom ?-- It's true and what I do now!- -- although I have taken clones from all stages and they will root !-- gonna build another couple boxes over the next several months - a PVC closed loop square with micro sprayers every couple inches -- attached to a pump by a tee in the center -- I glue the pump to a ceramic floor tile for stability - - drill the top with a 2" hole saw (for doorknobs)  the box top has a checkerboard pattern with 5 rows of 7 --4X4 inch square -- for 35 in all -- one is for pump cord and bubbler access -- add nute solution ,plants in 2 " baskets and foam collars for support and we growing aero under LEDs !


----------



## giggy

yall think it could be from the temps being in the 40 to 50 deg. range? here'sa pic i found from a purple sd. i never got to grow one all the way as the ones i had last summer died on me. and i don't know who's diesel this is, cause i won the seeds in a contest.


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan -- Keep me posted about that Black Domina - I have a keen interest in the Black varieties -- I had a dream about a " Frosted Black "-- Can't find it so quess I gotta breed it one day !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan -- Keep me posted about that Black Domina - I have a keen interest in the Black varieties -- I had a dream about a " Frosted Black "-- Can't find it so quess I gotta breed it one day !



I have quite a bit of the domina, she's my project. I have some really great phenos so far, I will be developing her more this year.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> more additions are not always what's needed.  number one .........Do no harm.   I personally do not add anything  to a pot  but nutrients. And I probably use to much of them.   my opinion .....but I have never seen dark leaves like that.   anyone else?


i have to feed, my soil is organic with no nutes.


----------



## Keef

Figured out why I been so stoned the last couple days !- The Gloman had taught me that I could decarb that brickweed and make it 20% stronger for Cannacaps -- I had a plate full of leaves and broken bits and pieces from bloom so I put them in a pickle jar and popped them into a 230 degree oven for 30 minutes then let it cool to room temp befote openning -- Anyway I made a batch of caps out of it and it has been ringing my bell !  This T.E. gonna have to be potent to hang with the Widow !


----------



## bozzo420

could be the temps for sure


----------



## bozzo420

they look awesome. only top fan leaves.....cold . Last year I was forcing a Chernobyl and we got 2 nights in the low 40's and she went purple. 




giggy said:


> yall think it could be from the temps being in the 40 to 50 deg. range? here'sa pic i found from a purple sd. i never got to grow one all the way as the ones i had last summer died on me. and i don't know who's diesel this is, cause i won the seeds in a contest.


----------



## Keef

I'm with Bozzo !-- I think it natural and no problem -- she's shutting down nutes to the leaves causes she's using it to make bud !-- pretty though !-- Lyfespan - So U know about some black Kush !  That's cool !-- When I get ready to breed that Frosted Black -- I know who to talk to !--  looking forward to my first taste of this T.E. so I can see what I got -- if she better than my widow then I'm in trouble -- good trouble !  Giggy on your temp question. -- them brickweed plants out back have shown no change and in got into the mid 30s and they still thriving ! No change in leaf color !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I'm with Bozzo !-- I think it natural and no problem -- she's shutting down nutes to the leaves causes she's using it to make bud !-- pretty though !-- Lyfespan - So U know about some black Kush !  That's cool !-- When I get ready to breed that Frosted Black -- I know who to talk to !--  looking forward to my first taste of this T.E. so I can see what I got -- if she better than my widow then I'm in trouble -- good trouble !  Giggy on your temp question. -- them brickweed plants out back have shown no change and in got into the mid 30s and they still thriving ! No change in leaf color !



Oh yes I know the domina very well. I have 10 of her popped as a matter of fact, 5 of two phenos I really like


----------



## Keef

Hey Ya'll -- I'm brain damaged but help me understand -- I was watching " Buying the Bayou" and then Buying Alaska came on .-- $350,000. for a place that only thaws out 3 months out the year and got mosquitos the size eagles-- Mane I could get a waterfront canal home on the island less than 2 miles from the beach and we got like a 2 week long winter and a freeze is extremely rare !-- I don't understand !


----------



## Keef

I'm in awe of my snow brothers !-- Ya'll got them mooses or do U call them meese up there ? Stomp U to death in a heartbeat !-- I almost got into a gun fight with a buffalo a month or so ago !-- I don't need to tangle with no moose !  I don't chop wood neither !  We got an agreement down on the Third Coast !-- If we loose this house to a hurricane -- We move back to the swamp !   Turn me loose in the swamp with what I done learned about weed and Keef would buy him a fine house boat ! -- (It's hard to find a place to stay during Mardi Gras !)


----------



## umbra

giggy, most definitely the temps


----------



## giggy

after doing a lot of research today, i believe the same way. that it is temps and genetics. which took a load off of me. really thought i had done something wrong to her. yall have a great night. later


----------



## yooper420

OFC wake and bake is in order this morning. Good morning to all. Get your cup of coffee, grab your bowl and join me. Later. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc, had my bowl and waiting on the coffee. peace


----------



## lovbnstoned

morning all wakw n bake,, sayn high to all


----------



## yooper420

Stoner smurf looks a little blue around the gills. Must need another session of wake and bake. Later. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

wake and bake. later.....cards this morning. I make to many mistakes stoned. So on  card day I wait for baking till cards are over. I think I can make it.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Baking at the Beach !-- temps - 53/65 partly cloudy --  Waiting for them Cannacaps, nicotine and caffiene to get to operating levels !-- getting better but I'm still in that - if U jack with me I will shoot your a** stage !-- more coffee !-- need pipe !-- Later guys !


----------



## umbra

Morning all. COFFEE, no wake n bake today. My lungs can't take it. Culled 3 more males. Fog is so thick, it's going to be dangerous to drive any where today.


----------



## Keef

Sorry to hear that Umbra -- Doctor Keef says find 3-4 caps in the med drawer and empty them in the sink -- refill with crumbled weed -- pack it in with something- chase it with a peanutbutter sandwich or even heat up a piece of pizza - anything with some oil in it !-- In a hour or so U be alright !  I am !- It don't meanI'm not gonna finish that pipe ! All is right at the pharm !-- I'll be taking the top off them T.E. soon so I can sex them while still having a clone in veg.  Thinking about a wire rack like Yoop used in that SCROG to support the Widow -- if she finishes much taller than about 18" she gets top heavy !-- those 2" cups can't stop it - too small a base!


----------



## Keef

Don't U think it is about time they cure the disease of aging ?-- This old body be stiff and sore today !-- If they found the cure to aging and I could have my 30-35 year old body back --I would take better care of it !--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Don't U think it is about time they cure the disease of aging ?-- This old body be stiff and sore today !-- If they found the cure to aging and I could have my 30-35 year old body back --I would take better care of it !--



with all the rain and cool temps we are getting, i have been hurting like hell. starts at my feet and goes to my neck, at least i don't have a headache.


----------



## Hippie420

Just made a big pot of split pea and ham soup. Anybody hungry?


----------



## yooper420

Sounds good to me, ain`t had split pea w/ham in a long time.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Mane this Phantom Cookies supposed to be 65% Sativa !-- It sure looks like the T.E. to me !-- Been trying to remember if there was a chance I got them mixed up -- no problem if I did I got 5 T.E. instead of 4 !-- won't know for sure for awhile !-- Split Pea Soup With Ham -- didn't we have this last week ?-- I was thinking about that earlier -- Was wondering is there was an easy Cajun recipe I could share with the O.F.C.  !-  Bread pudding with bourbon sauce ? The Bourbon Sauce would make a stick taste good !-- Keeps in the fridge -- good on pancakes ,bisquits, toast or anything ! The same sauce made with Southern Comfort make an outstanding butterscotch sauce to die for !-- Anyone wanna give it a try ?--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Don't U think it is about time they cure the disease of aging ?-- This old body be stiff and sore today !-- If they found the cure to aging and I could have my 30-35 year old body back --I would take better care of it !--


 They did...HGH. It's all about the cell's ability to continue to replicate itself. Uncontrolled replication is cancer, and life extension. Figuring how to suppress the cancer is the key.


----------



## Keef

Keef's Bourbon Sauce

1 stick butter
1-1/2 cup powdered sugar
3 egg yolks
3 Tablespoons more or less bourbon of choice ( Evan Williams works fine )

In the top of a double boiler melt butter and sugar -- whisk until smooth and hot-- whisk egg yolks and add slowly to mixture while whisking your a** off !--remove from heat add bourbon whisking until smooth -- if U don't get the eggs whisked in good before they cook sauce will be lumpy -- if so strain thru screen basket !-- Don't trust me on this find out for yourself !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll get out of my head !-- I didn't say nothing about a butter machine or electric bourbon sauce !  Umbra -- nailed it !-- the same chemical that causes cancer will cause the body to repair itself to the specs of the blueprint !-- just a matter of time !- they got some big a** computers these days !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Coffee plus bowl equals wake and bake time. Start the day off the OFC way and join me as I do. Later. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Feeling much better. Culled 3 more males, germinating strawberry cookies. My son is germinating white bubba x vanillaluna and Bodhi's temple. On deck for me...SnowHigh's 3 x purple ( purple urkle x grape ape x grape krush F3 ). My son told me if we pop 20 packs of seed a year it will take more than 10 years to get thru everything, lol.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, umbra and the rest of the ofc. second the wake and bake now waiting on the coffee. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning umbra, giggy, bozzo....................wake and bake.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Yooper  hahahahahahhahhahaahaah:dancing::48::rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts!


----------



## lovbnstoned

hope that everyone is stoned n feeln awesome  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Beemer

Good morning OFC I don't wake and bake. I would be worthless for the rest of the day.  I use cannabis oil morning and night to repair my body. I've had a lot of heart problems in the past so about a year ago I decided to try and repair the old bod. I figure if i keep doing it plus a few other herbs I should be able to live long enough to piss a lot of people off. Happy Days guys.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Feeling much better. Culled 3 more males, germinating strawberry cookies. My son is germinating white bubba x vanillaluna and Bodhi's temple. On deck for me...SnowHigh's 3 x purple ( purple urkle x grape ape x grape krush F3 ). My son told me if we pop 20 packs of seed a year it will take more than 10 years to get thru everything, lol.



I'm curious about that vanilluna, I grabbed a pak from short at the cup.

That's a lot of beans, jack


----------



## lyfespan

Wakey, Wakey , hands off snakey. Great morning here fellers, stoned it's sunny, and I got the dam power finally turned on in my new space.

Time to build up a few walls, run some electrical, pipe some water, set up some AC and get this machine fired up, YEAAAAAAAA


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Got lit then got lost in the grow room !-- must be seeing things -- never got out the 40's yesterday more of the same dreary overcast today !--  that brickweed out back just keeps growing!  Getting another box of Widow ready for bloom !   Good day to all !


----------



## Joe420Camel

Green Mojo for the build!

safety first, 1 slip and a LOT goes wrong and there is soooo much to be gained.
:48:


----------



## Keef

Box of 34 fresh cuts in the cloner and another box goes to bloom !--  had a pitiful harvest but that was me picking on them !-- but we back on track - good thing about clones-- if U kill one learn the lesson and try again !-- The old widow keeps giving and I keep taking !--thought I had lost one of the P.C. but I'm not so sure anymore it might live !-- these 300 watt LEDs from Mars Hydro seem to be just what I needed -- the plants is liking them !  The T. E. Will be cloned soon and sexed looking for a mama !


----------



## Keef

This is WAR !-- I got my loop out checking tricomes and this little spider mite walks into view !  I hate me some dirt !-- I shoulda sterilized the soil I started those seed in !!  Only found a few which means I got thousands !!-  First assault is with soapy water --  1 part dawn 9 parts water-- sprayed everything !-- tommorrow stage 2 -- spray everything with 1 third alcohol and 2 thirds water -- I will not give up my Widow without a fight !--


----------



## Keef

Love me some aero !- mixed up a trash can of soapy water -- removed each and every plant and submerged the greenery right down to the foam collar !  Looks like I'll be doing a nute change too !-- Res. In the bottom of boxes looks all bubbly like dishwater !-- this will not happen again and the mites will not take my Widow !


----------



## Keef

If it breathes through it's skin and lived in my grow room it be dead now !-- Math question !-- If U got 6 aero boxes with sprayers and BUBBLERS -- when soap is added what to U get ?-- Help !-- U know those washing machine repair commercials with bubbles chest high ?  I seen it with my own eyes !  Mane I almost didn't survive !-- good luck to some freaking spider mites -- and I'll be back in about 3 days to do it again !-- got some pretty roots -- all clean and stuff !  The Widow and her side kick act like nothing happened !  Got it under control for now while I figure out what to do next !


----------



## bozzo420

Giggy here is one of my forced flower girls last summer. We had a few low 40's nights. The leaves turned purple just like yours.

Do we have any other forcers out there?   I take my mother clones after I have got all my clones and when they are big enough they get put in the dark every night at 6pm. Why 6pm? Because the sun rises at 6am right in may/june. Giving them 12/12 light. After dark I bring them back out and they are ready for the next day.  Start the first week in May and they finish for the 4th of July. They are the best buds of the entire crop.Some I put in my dark room ,and some in my tent.

any other forcers out there? 

View attachment DSC02848.JPG


View attachment DSC02855.JPG


View attachment DSC02854.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

I'm ready for spring to get here.


----------



## yooper420

:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. had my bowl and waiting on the coffee. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> Giggy here is one of my forced flower girls last summer. We had a few low 40's nights. The leaves turned purple just like yours.
> 
> Do we have any other forcers out there?   I take my mother clones after I have got all my clones and when they are big enough they get put in the dark every night at 6pm. Why 6pm? Because the sun rises at 6am right in may/june. Giving them 12/12 light. After dark I bring them back out and they are ready for the next day.  Start the first week in May and they finish for the 4th of July. They are the best buds of the entire crop.Some I put in my dark room ,and some in my tent.
> 
> any other forcers out there?


nice, love your dark rooms. all my force is indoors, if my father inlaw didn't walk around i'd have one outdoors as well as a green house.


----------



## giggy

bozzo and yooper i'm with yall on spring. i think i'll start some in april, some in may and some in june. i have started as late as july 20 but they were still going late nov. and had to pull early cause of cold and a surgery i had to have.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. Coffee and a bowl must mean it`s wake and bake time. Gotta get this non electronic brain of mine functioning so I can deal with the electronics of daily life. If I knew what I was doing I`d be dangerous. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning  O.F.C. !-- I was afraid of what I'd find in the grow this morning when the lights came on after yesterday !-- I got over 150 Widow clones and the babies in there and each got a bubble bath !-- Mane it's hard to kill some dam White Widow -- they a little worse from wear and tear with all the handling but standing loud and proud !-- in aero if U screw up U can kill your plants in hours not days !-- RWS spent 2 hours last night looking for bugs !-- nothing that moves !-- popped a lid to look at roots -- smells like a mountain meadow and the roots is all white and clean ! Time to refill my pipe and get some more coffee -- Good Day to all !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> I'm ready for spring to get here.


 

Wait until the middle of next month. You'll REALLY wish spring was here!


----------



## umbra

My son's cluster migraines have him in so much pain, it is hard to watch. I'm just grumpy and tired. Still not well. Frustrated about my progress, questioning the choices I've made. Wondering if the struggle to grow and to be me, is worth all the sacrifices...just being a curmudgeon. It'll pass...


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> My son's cluster migraines have him in so much pain, it is hard to watch. I'm just grumpy and tired. Still not well. Frustrated about my progress, questioning the choices I've made. Wondering if the struggle to grow and to be me, is worth all the sacrifices...just being a curmudgeon. It'll pass...



Hang in there, life is a test, can't second guess everything.

Migraines suck, my ex wife had the really bad till menopause. Don't know if you have had a hormone panel done yet for him but might be something to look into.

I used to put pressure at the base of her neck, there's a point just below the base of the cranium, that will alleviate some of the pain he's experiencing. Try to put the pressure going up not just in, just some suggestions.


----------



## umbra

Thanks. His migraines seem to have come from the concussions he received when playing football. He played high school football and was RT on offensive line at 120lbs, lol.


----------



## Keef

Sorry about your zone Umbra -- The wife has them and get botox at these trigger points around her head and they've cut the number of headaches way back !-- goes every three months !  Had them as a young man myself !  Questioning the choices you've made -- smoking weed has been a double edge sword in my life -- it has kept me sane and but the price was a constant fear of discovery -- now that I can see the end of prohibition -- I feel vindicated!-- I was right !- it is good medicine !


----------



## Keef

Don't U just love an auto correct feature !-- Son not zone how does a phone even do that ?  I wasn't finished anyway !-- Umbra we all got a path to walk -- some paths are harder than others -- Cuz all U can do is be true to yourself ! We ain't perfect -- We make mistakes !-- I'm gonna be making a mistake soon when my phone falls out the window of the car when I'm doing about 70 ! I been warned not to shoot another phone !-- So I won't shoot it !-- I have to do something crazy every once in awhile so people don't forget I'm brain damaged ! Playing a crazy man with a gun is one of my faves !


----------



## Joe420Camel

The only time one should question a choice is before you make it.  
Once you made that one, move on and look forward, the next one is right around the corner and your only going to be distracted if your looking (thinking) behind you.
:48:


----------



## Keef

I was lying in bed last night thinking -- where did I go wrong ?-- a voice in my head said -- this is gonna take more than one night !


----------



## Joe420Camel

LOL Keef

it took me a lifetime to make this many mistakes 
(it took me a lifetime to learn this many lessons)


----------



## yooper420

I`m 67 and learning the lessons of life is a never ending education.


----------



## bozzo420

you got that right . Good morning . just saw weather .......heat wave coming.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh!-- stuff hurts !-- I hate it when life teaches me lesson !--  Life just blind sided me with those spider mites and I coulda lost my whole grow !  Lesson Learned !-- Banged the plants up some but I kilt the mites -- bugs breath thru their skin and a film of soapy water will suffacate them- I didn't mess around with trying to stay some soapy water or chemicals on the exposed surfaces -- The Widow went scuba diving in soapy water !-- What is the next lesson is life is gonna teach me about growing ? I dealt with white slime and it won't happen again !-- Won't be no more bugs !  I'm about to double down !


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo keef and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and the coffee is almost done, and it smells good too.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> you got that right . Good morning . just saw weather .......heat wave coming.


we are going to the 50's today, i know my plants will like it warmer too.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh!-- stuff hurts !-- I hate it when life teaches me lesson !--  Life just blind sided me with those spider mites and I coulda lost my whole grow !  Lesson Learned !-- Banged the plants up some but I kilt the mites -- bugs breath thru their skin and a film of soapy water will suffacate them- I didn't mess around with trying to stay some soapy water or chemicals on the exposed surfaces -- The Widow went scuba diving in soapy water !-- What is the next lesson is life is gonna teach me about growing ? I dealt with white slime and it won't happen again !-- Won't be no more bugs !  I'm about to double down !


keef the sns214 i think i got that right is rosemary oil and water. i went to wally world and got the scented oil but mine has mint in it too. stuff worked great. i used 1/4 teaspoon to a 32oz spray bottle.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Giggy - I'll try that rosemary oil -- something to prevent an infestation from starting - I plan to move my clone factory/ veg. area and add 2 more boxes to bloom so I can have a  square meter (2 boxes) to harvest every 2 weeks. -- get T.E. sexed and into the rotation as soon as I can !   Won't be long before I'll have the weed to start doing extractions - Looking forward to smoking "Widow Juice" in my e-cig !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Coffee is brewing. A little chem 91 and hash this morning. Popping more beans. I had this pack of beans for 8 years or so and its been burning a hole in my pocket all that time. They're from Hot House Flowers...his double wreck. It's an e-32 Arcata cut of trainwreck. I gave some of my heavy hitters to my son for his medicine. He's popping William's Wonder, Dank Sinatra, four corners, and LA Confidential. It looks like I am growing sativas and my son indicas.


----------



## Joe420Camel

umbra, you ever have that grow-off between father and son?
hehe family fun :48:

Hope his head is feeling better today, migraines suck the life out of you. (pain in general) 


"28F and Haze" is the weather right now.... don't mind if I do! (too bad I have no Haze's to enjoy)


edit:
good luck Keef! 
I'm only a little over a year into my growing journey but I've been introduced to the BORG already... NOT friendly!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo, giggy, keef and the rest of the OFC. Late to wake and bake (again) cause I been shopping, not buying, shopping. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

I been putting this off but I'm gonna pick up some sugar and yeast today and start some mash !-- Maybe I should try some denatured alcohol  before becoming a moonshiner -- methonol should come off first since it has a lower boiling point !-- I can't pay $20 a fifth for Everclear if I need a gal. at a time !


----------



## Hippie420

Make sure you stick your fermenting vat in the grow room! Free CO2.


----------



## Hippie420

Hippie's mash recipe: Two pounds of sugar, two pounds of either cracked corn or corn meal, and a packet of yeast in a five gallon carboy filled with warm water. After a few weeks when the bubbles stop, pour in more sugar. After she stops the next time, pour off the liquid, refill with warm water and two more pounds of sugar, repeat as necessary. Cracked corn will work for four or five batches. If you don't wait until there's enough alcohol in the vat to kill off the yeast, you won't need to add any. There will be plenty left in the wet corn mash.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippie !-- been slapping my mind around thinking about recovery and reuse of the alcohol - drying under vacuum to remove it all !--  I built a concrete screed in the 70 's that changed the industry !-- I can do this !-- -- Butane scares me ya'll !-- quess I gotta build a still whether I use it to recover alcohol off the extraction or making shine !--  My goal is 500 grams per sq.meter every 2 weeks so I need an easy system to use over and over again ! Come on brain trust !-- this ain''t just for me but for anyone in the O.F.C. who wants to do extracts !-- We need a machine !


----------



## Keef

C.E.O. shut down my plans to bring in Williams Wonder or any other variety !-- She say before I spend another $100 on seed -- Tranquil Elephantizer got to be better than my Widow !  She says if it's not then I got what I need !  I conceded but come income tax time I get 2 more LEDs !  It's a deal I can live with !


----------



## Keef

That brickweed I planted out back I planted in early December is  thriving -- it hit 37 last night !-- They have shown no sign of going into bloom !-- Does this mean I could put me a killer sativa out there as early as December for a fall harvest !  That thing would be big as a tree !


----------



## Keef

Can I clone a sprig of rosemary from the grocery store ?  I'll let U know the answer to that question !  Thinking about putting a romemary clone in each box !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> That brickweed I planted out back I planted in early December is  thriving -- it hit 37 last night !-- They have shown no sign of going into bloom !-- Does this mean I could put me a killer sativa out there as early as December for a fall harvest !  That thing would be big as a tree !



i think they would start to flower and then reveg on you. i have made the mistake of early veg in the house to go outside, they immediately went to flower and in june they revegged on me. lets just say it was bad.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Can I clone a sprig of rosemary from the grocery store ?  I'll let U know the answer to that question !  Thinking about putting a rosemary clone in each box !



now that is a thought there. i bet rosemary and garlic would grow good in your room with your plants. i bet if you look around there are other companion plants that would help with pest. i have thought about it, but that is as far as it went.


----------



## giggy

umbra did you ever run across any piney strains like we talked about? i have found that texada timewarp has been around since the late 70's, just not sure if that is it or not. i know timewarp and purple pine berry cross makes pinewarp. it supposed to be big with a yield of up to 3 pounds. don't you know that one is piney.


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> i think they would start to flower and then reveg on you. i have made the mistake of early veg in the house to go outside, they immediately went to flower and in june they revegged on me. lets just say it was bad.


 that's why I'm just going to plant my seeds in the greenhouse just like the tomato's.  natural seed grow.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee is smelling good. it's amazing being able to smell for a change, it doesn't happen much. i believe it is from when i was young and dumb, putting a fine white powder up my nose for a few years. like my boss says. if i knew i was going to live this long, i would have taken better care of myself. i look at him and say, damn it was fun though. hope yall have a great morning.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> that's why I'm just going to plant my seeds in the greenhouse just like the tomato's.  natural seed grow.


i think i'll plant on three different days, say april 30, may 30 and june 30. i have read that later planting does better. i don't see how so i think i'll do a experiment to see. i did plant in mid to late july once but they did run late, i pulled late nov and they needed more.


----------



## yooper420

Late to bed (4am), late to wake and bake (8am). Gotta start the day off the right way, the OFC way. Hope everyone is doing well. More coffee. Need more coffee. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Baked again !-- gonna pick up some rosemary at the grocery today -- I already know basil clones well and grows well I aero cause I did it !-- if  rosemary clones I'll run a plant with each cycle !-- that outside brickweed has to die before spring it seems it's still against the law round here !  I am just testing the weather !--No doubt I woulda had time to finish that PPG !  What'cha think I should do ? I got my Widow girls - A Phantom Cookies of unknown sex and I should have a male and female Tranquil Elephantizer !--  U know I gotta breed something !-- What and which way ?


----------



## umbra

Joe420Camel said:


> umbra, you ever have that grow-off between father and son?
> hehe family fun :48:
> 
> Hope his head is feeling better today, migraines suck the life out of you. (pain in general)
> 
> 
> "28F and Haze" is the weather right now.... don't mind if I do! (too bad I have no Haze's to enjoy)
> 
> 
> edit:
> good luck Keef!
> I'm only a little over a year into my growing journey but I've been introduced to the BORG already... NOT friendly!


 Hey Joe,

Well we are sort of doing the grow off now, except things have changed a little. It started with he knew how to germinate seeds, except they didn't pop so well. So he watched me, asked questions, then tried again. The same with transplanting...he knew everything until it didn't work so great. Then he watched me, asked questions, and then tried again. The ph was off a little and some leaves were yellowing with slow growth, he watched as I added lime and 2 days later the leaves were all green again. So we are making progress, no need to rub it in.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra ,I just watched a few u tube videos  on em-1 making. I can not wait to start making the stuff. really excited about the stuff. will be using it in the yard and flowers as well as my garden. might even drink some lol.  a couple of wine making jugs and stoppers and some starter cultures....I'm in business.


----------



## Keef

Lost power in the veg. room sometime during the night -- no pumps- no bubbler - nothing !-- shoulda kilt everything -- had a loose main power cord !-- fixed the problem and all seems well !-- dunking the plants killed the bugs but I did it several hours before lights out and burned some leaves!-- lesson learned !  I like the look of this P.C. !-- supposed to be 65% sativa but that's not what I see !  Mostly indica is what I see!  Bugs then the lights !-- things seem to happen in threes to me !-- got me looking over my shoulder for number three !


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> umbra ,I just watched a few u tube videos on em-1 making. I can not wait to start making the stuff. really excited about the stuff. will be using it in the yard and flowers as well as my garden. might even drink some lol. a couple of wine making jugs and stoppers and some starter cultures....I'm in business.


 It's very easy. I'm brewing some now. I use it everything. Compost bins, and the worm farm. Besides the liquid form, I use bokashi in all my grows.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> It's very easy. I'm brewing some now. I use it everything. Compost bins, and the worm farm. Besides the liquid form, I use bokashi in all my grows.



That teraorganix site has mad crazy ideas for using that em1, it does everything.  

Can't wait till things get all settled after this move, can finally research again.


----------



## Joe420Camel

y'all start so early for a night owl (vampire) like me... yawn (1:15pm) COFFEE! PIPE!
:48:

umbra, sound like the perfect setup for learning!  
Hurdles, overcome, are lessons learned but until you know there is a drive within him that can/will over come, outright failures could still derail him.

you know this all too well already... how many seedlings have you tended to? 

.


----------



## bozzo420

one video showed a large scale greenhouse spraying the stuff with a huge fan blower. that's what I want. What are the big commercial growers using. I think that is the site ,teraganix, that sells it. 15 dollars for a quart. Another video used that em-1 for starter culture to brew more. 

umbra ,I was wondering what the bokashi was used for. mix it into the soil right?

brew a batch with bran in it, drain liquid= bokashi ,right?

or you can use any organic material instead of bran right?


----------



## Keef

Got rosemary in the cloner -- see if it roots out !-- B-What ?-- if there is something I can do in aero I'm all ears !  What's it do ? I just got back from the grocery store !-- Gotta get baked before my head explodes !-- just an observation but stupid people shouldn't breathe !-- in closing it's a good thing cars aren't built like bumper cars cause I woulda blind sided that awhole on purpose !  I'm done now got to refill that pipe !


----------



## Keef

What's the O.F.C. do in the evening ?  It's always morning somewhere and we is an international club !  Got calmed down after my shopping adventure !-- be taking the tops off a couple T.E. and that P.C. on th. 1st. - I'm convinced that P.C. ain't a P.C. !-- it's different enough to tell it is not a T.E. either !-- what's the chance I would get an indica pheno out of a 65% sativa ? In the only example I have ! This is something else !-- can't wait to get a clone of it sexed !-- When I said that when I found what I was looking for I was gonna forget what it was ?-- This ain't what I meant !-- My motto is -- Spark it up !-- Weed Don't Lie !


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE, always someone to wake everybody up. hope i didn't make to much noise making coffee. oh wait a minute, that's here. so for the rest of yall morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE, coffee brewing and having a bowl now. peace


----------



## yooper420

I be with ya giggy. Wake and bake time, get the day started off the right way. Coffee and a bowl, the official OFC breakfast. Later. Peace.


----------



## Kraven

I'm 46 here and been at it almost 30 years now, I went from outside guerrilla grows (I live in the southeast) to indoor soil and HID lighting and now I have transitioned into hydro....first timer though...just started my first DWC with Barney's Farms Critical Kush.


----------



## bozzo420

you  will love the critical Kush. fine looking, large output, fine smoke. one that I would regrow in a second.   

good morning OFC


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> umbra did you ever run across any piney strains like we talked about? i have found that texada timewarp has been around since the late 70's, just not sure if that is it or not. i know timewarp and purple pine berry cross makes pinewarp. it supposed to be big with a yield of up to 3 pounds. don't you know that one is piney.


 I remember some green bud but it was from Hawaii. The first seedless weed we got in the 70's was a piney flavor sativa from Hawaii, but I have seen anything like that in a long time.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> one video showed a large scale greenhouse spraying the stuff with a huge fan blower. that's what I want. What are the big commercial growers using. I think that is the site ,teraganix, that sells it. 15 dollars for a quart. Another video used that em-1 for starter culture to brew more.
> 
> umbra ,I was wondering what the bokashi was used for. mix it into the soil right?
> 
> brew a batch with bran in it, drain liquid= bokashi ,right?
> 
> or you can use any organic material instead of bran right?


 I use the bokashi directly mixed in the soil, and as a top dressing. Yes after EM1 is activated it is mixed with the rice bran, yes you can use any organic material.


----------



## umbra

By the way, Morning OFC. Wake n bake is underway.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Welcome to the club Kravenhead !--  U got questions somebody here got answers !--  there's a couple wild eyed southern Outlaws  around that understand the risk of growing under threat of jail !-  Like me !-- I grew in dirt until I had a run in with them dam dog pecker knats -- bought an aero cloner -- saw how it worked and started to building my own !-- I run a White Widow SOG rotation - aero under LEDs !  Hey guys that rosemary I put in my cloner looks all perky this morning -- might just root out for me !  Should be able to take the top off 2 of the T.E. babies and the P.C. around the first - root it out and sex it!-- My new LEDs is da bomb !-- I've had problems getting the Widow bud to harden up !- Looks like I found the answer !-- the box for harvest on the first are rock hard already !  I do love me some Widow in the morning !


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> I'm 46 here and been at it almost 30 years now, I went from outside guerrilla grows (I live in the southeast) to indoor soil and HID lighting and now I have transitioned into hydro....first timer though...just started my first DWC with Barney's Farms Critical Kush.



welcome to the ofc from another southerner.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> I remember some green bud but it was from Hawaii. The first seedless weed we got in the 70's was a piney flavor sativa from Hawaii, but I have seen anything like that in a long time.



thanks anyway, it's bad when we lose strains we liked. i hoping to try to get some timewarp and see what it does. everybody says northern lights is piney, but the one i grew wasn't piney at all. i got 4 or 5 more brans maybe i should give it another try.


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy -- that piney bud that numbs your lips ?  When prohibition ends maybe we can recreate some of these old faves !-- I'm seeking that G.E. weed someone is gonna create sooner or later -- Something like those U.B.C. myths like U.B.C. Chemo , Indica 50 except for real !-- I believe the plants exist already !-- I kinda understand because if I had a variety like that --- I wouldn't let it out of my hands either !


----------



## Keef

Looks like come spring or so I'll have this rotation up to harvesting a square meter every two weeks with a goal of about 500 grams per meter -- jar the uniform kolas and extract everything else !  Then when prohibition ends I hope to kick it up to a 100-120 lbs a year !  That should be a manageable mom and pop grow especially when it is broken down into a harvest every two weeks!-- The wife wanted to rumble when I told her I was gonna need the spare bedroom !-  Wonder what she gonna say when I tell her I'll be needing the whole house after prohibition ends ?


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> welcome to the ofc from another southerner.



Thanks to all for the warm welcome, I'm sparking some Master Kush from last grow as we speak. The move to hydro has got me really excited, so far everything I have put in the water has grown fast except ma' pecker...My master kush popped two days ago and it looks awesome, it looks a week old and it continues to grow like a monster. A lil' luck and some old skills and I think this is going to be a fun grow, I may never go back to soil. Feel free to drop in on my grow and see how and ol' fart does his first hydro.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- What do U know of Jordan of the Islands and what he calls Chemo ?  Chemo vs. Blockhead what would be your choice ?  Kravenhead -  once U do some water pharming it is hard to go back !-  I root out a mess of clones and grow them up to about 8" and move them to bloom -- my aero boxes have 34 grow spots but about 24 make a nice Sea of Green -- they finish at about 18" !--any higher they get top heavy before harvest ! The Widow ain't recommended for a SOG but I got a couple phenos that work !  My old Widow be coming up on 18 months old with no end in sight !  Got baby T.E. plants coming on strong !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. had my bowl and coffee is brewing, lets get this week started.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yo Giggy -- that piney bud that numbs your lips ?  When prohibition ends maybe we can recreate some of these old faves !-- I'm seeking that G.E. weed someone is gonna create sooner or later -- Something like those U.B.C. myths like U.B.C. Chemo , Indica 50 except for real !-- I believe the plants exist already !-- I kinda understand because if I had a variety like that --- I wouldn't let it out of my hands either !


keef i don't remember it numbing my lips but i remember being really stoned from it. it smelled and tasted just like pine needles.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome, I'm sparking some Master Kush from last grow as we speak. The move to hydro has got me really excited, so far everything I have put in the water has grown fast except ma' pecker...My master kush popped two days ago and it looks awesome, it looks a week old and it continues to grow like a monster. A lil' luck and some old skills and I think this is going to be a fun grow, I may never go back to soil. Feel free to drop in on my grow and see how and ol' fart does his first hydro.


no problem, glad to have you here with us.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- stuff hurts !-- temp might reach 75 today -- Time for Keef to get baked !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- What do U know of Jordan of the Islands and what he calls Chemo ? Chemo vs. Blockhead what would be your choice ? Kravenhead - once U do some water pharming it is hard to go back !- I root out a mess of clones and grow them up to about 8" and move them to bloom -- my aero boxes have 34 grow spots but about 24 make a nice Sea of Green -- they finish at about 18" !--any higher they get top heavy before harvest ! The Widow ain't recommended for a SOG but I got a couple phenos that work ! My old Widow be coming up on 18 months old with no end in sight ! Got baby T.E. plants coming on strong !


I know very little about their chemo. All I ever grew of theirs was sweet island skunk.


----------



## lyfespan

Morning fellers, coffees on, mammals are fed, and a bowl is getting burnt what a way to start the day..


----------



## Hippie420

Not a great start to the morning. Woke up out of a sound sleep hollering in pain. Damn back! Damn me for earning my money the hard way!

Thirty degrees, snows almost gone, and it's beer day. Going to burn a bowl and crawl to the shower. Maybe the hot water will help. It pays to die young!

Made a batch of cream chipped beef yesterday. Haven't even felt like trying it, but the wife tucked into a dollop on some toast and gave it her seal of approval. If I can get mobile, I'll take some to Mom and see how she likes it. If I don't make sure she eats, she'll go a couple of days without eating anything. Don't know if she forgets to eat or just doesn't get hungry anymore.


----------



## Keef

My sympathy Hippie !- Some days it even hurts to think !-- I'm moving a little better but not up to a foot race !-- Somedays it just bees that way !-  Thanks Umbra ! Just doing some widow shopping !-- I like the looks of this T.E. but the P.C. free seed that came with the order looks like something I would want too !-- Be sexing them soon -- might have to pop the 3 P.C. seed I have left if the one I have up comes up male or hermie !--


----------



## Keef

Once the Hippie ask how long I felt comfortable leaving my aero boxes -- I replied something like 2-3 weeks-- I would like to take that back !-- after the spider mites and my "cure" which was almost as bad!-  ( there is a reason U don't put wet plants under lights ) then a minor electrical plug problem --- I'm afraid to leave them overnight !  Lost some fresh cuts but everything else is recovering -- rosemary looks like it will root out fine in my cloner -- that should keep the mites out but I'm getting some rosemary oils anyway !  Soon as everything recovers I'm adding an additional box to my rotation !


----------



## tapco1

Things are going well with my 1st Grow. I will be able to wake and back in 2 months time, can't wait 

My only outstanding issue is "Humidity" My research says Seedlings need 70 - 80 % rH and 50 - 70 rH for the vegetative stage.

Here is my Issue:

When starting my 1st grow the humidity was at 32%. I bought from Amazon what I thought was the best buy Humidifier for a One room rig. It started off ok but about 20 minutes later the mist was just air. The temperature in my Grow Room is between 72 and 78 Degrees F.  The instruction say not to use hot water when filling the tank. I think the room temperature is actually heating up the water in the humidifier and preventing me from getting a mist.

Tried the humidifier in another room after 1 hour and it worked fine. I have a call into the manufacturer to see if they can get me buy this issue.

I have been spraying my plants with water and a dash of worm compost tea. They perk right up. I have water containers filled with water around the room and that does nothing. I don't want to spend any more money to resolve this problem.

I would appreciate any thoughts you may have to help me solve the problem.

Thanks, tapco1


----------



## MR1

DId you check the humidity when it started to blow just air? Maybe it jwas just cycling.


----------



## tapco1

Moved my humidifier away from my lights and within a half hour it took off.

Problem Solved 

Humidity is now  55 - 65 degrees and my temperature is running between 72 -76 degrees.

Think these cute little seedlings like my home made Worm Compost Tea.

Their leaves are pointed upward like a dog on the hunt.

Can't wait till I wake and bake with you guys

Tapco1


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Let`s start the day off the right way, the OFC way. It`s wake and bake time. Grab a cup of coffee, grab your bowl and join me in the OFC breakfast. Wake and bake ya`ll. Later. Peace.

PS,
tapco1,
Welcome to the OFC, enjoy.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and waiting on the coffee. yall have a great day.


----------



## giggy

tapco1 said:


> Things are going well with my 1st Grow. I will be able to wake and back in 2 months time, can't wait
> 
> My only outstanding issue is "Humidity" My research says Seedlings need 70 - 80 % rH and 50 - 70 rH for the vegetative stage.
> 
> Here is my Issue:
> 
> When starting my 1st grow the humidity was at 32%. I bought from Amazon what I thought was the best buy Humidifier for a One room rig. It started off ok but about 20 minutes later the mist was just air. The temperature in my Grow Room is between 72 and 78 Degrees F.  The instruction say not to use hot water when filling the tank. I think the room temperature is actually heating up the water in the humidifier and preventing me from getting a mist.
> 
> Tried the humidifier in another room after 1 hour and it worked fine. I have a call into the manufacturer to see if they can get me buy this issue.
> 
> I have been spraying my plants with water and a dash of worm compost tea. They perk right up. I have water containers filled with water around the room and that does nothing. I don't want to spend any more money to resolve this problem.
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts you may have to help me solve the problem.
> 
> Thanks, tapco1


welcome to the ofc.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Welcome to the O.F.C. Taco !  -  What variety U growing ?  Gonna be 78 at the beach today !-- those brickweed seed I got in a planter outback are about a foot high and show no signs of sexing !  All's well at the inside pharm !-- need more coffee and my pipe !-- Taco it hasn't been long since I was supplementing my grow with brickweed !-- I think it was August when I last bought weed ! Good Day to All.!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and bozzo. I`ll join in your wake and bake. Never hurts to double up on the wake and bakes. Later. Peace.

PS,
Good morning keef.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Wake n bake is underway. 2 weeks into flower and they are starting to look pretty good.


----------



## Joe420Camel

reporting for baking sirs !
present (coffee) MUG!
about SIP!
HIT..2,3,4
HIT!..5,6,7


----

Phosphorus deficiency? 
start of 5th week
63F lowest temperature she's seen, usually >66F
NO flash , LED flashlight lighting  

:48: 

View attachment PICT1145.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Umbra,
Good morning. Wake and bake ? I`ll join ya, don`t hurt to triple up either. Later. Peace.

PS,
Good morning Joe c.


----------



## Keef

Too much nutes ? Too close to the light ?  Maybe flush it and Give it a few days !  I do not miss growing in dirt -- always guessing !-  I'm a water pharmer now !  Never over or under water , never over or under fertilize-- and as for lights -- I'm a LED grower and will never use anythong else !  Gonna be building my own soon !-- power converter and a prefab light bar and a case is all I need !


----------



## Joe420Camel

what ph do you shoot for in your reservoir Keef?
this is a LED, DWC hydroponic (5 gal tote) grow

the purple discoloration was all but impossible to see under LED lighting and I hadn't done any photography or peeking in during DARK hours to notice 

:48:


----------



## yooper420

My thought on the purple is that it`s strain related. Low of 63f won`t cause it as mine hit that low and never turned purple. IMO.

PS,
Great tokin` with ya Joe.


----------



## Keef

Yoop I think U right !- all the pics I've found of my T.E. have that look !  Joe I keep my pH at 5.4-6.4-- most times it runs at about 6 !  I use botonacares pro grow and pro bloom --and Aquasheild their water treatment !


----------



## Dman1234

Joe420Camel said:


> reporting for baking sirs !
> present (coffee) MUG!
> about SIP!
> HIT..2,3,4
> HIT!..5,6,7
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Phosphorus deficiency?
> start of 5th week
> 63F lowest temperature she's seen, usually >66F
> NO flash , LED flashlight lighting
> 
> :48:



Week 5 might be slightly early and purple stems are one thing, but you have awesome purple leaves, dont flush it just carry on and enjoy the show, nothing to worry about imo.


----------



## tapco1

Thanks for the tip. My humidity in the grow room was about 32 Degrees when I first turned on my Humidifier.

I am up and running now. I called Crane customer Care and I was told that on a new machine it may take the "Nebulizer"?? awhile to kick in.

Nice Unit - 4 star rating on amazon

Best seller @ [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005PK7RW4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## Joe420Camel

its a DinaFem White Siberian (W-widow vs AK-47)
I run 5.5 - 6.0 ph

Works for me Dman!

first grow with a new light etc etc 
just nerves

thanks all! :48:


----------



## Keef

Joe I been cloning my Widow for 18 months -- might have to throw her a b-day party !-- waiting for this T.E.. from Canazon to get big enough to clone -- get me a momma and she ain't going no where but into the rotation !


----------



## Keef

The wife says I got O.C.D. -- I told her no , I have C.D.O. -- it's the same thing just with the letters in alphabetic order -- as they should be !


----------



## giggy

Joe420Camel said:


> reporting for baking sirs !
> present (coffee) MUG!
> about SIP!
> HIT..2,3,4
> HIT!..5,6,7
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Phosphorus deficiency?
> start of 5th week
> 63F lowest temperature she's seen, usually >66F
> NO flash , LED flashlight lighting
> 
> :48:



at least it's not as purple as mine, but my temps did get real low like upper 30's to lower 40's one day. nice looking flower.


----------



## umbra

Joe I don't think there's anything wrong with the plant, it looks like a genetic trait.


----------



## Kraven

Evening, got home and the washer was broke. Smoked a bowl. Got out manual. Put manual up. You tube search. Ten minute video. Work and hour. Smoke a bowl. Work and hour. Smoke a bowl. Call repair man and found out I just saved myself $350.00. Get out moonshine. Turn on computer.....and post my triumph. Happy Tuesday to all!!


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- sounds like my adventure in refrigerator repair !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. i'm late this morning but it appears i'm not the only one. coffee brewing, let's get the day started. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning...yesterday was spent in urgent care with the wife. She thought she had another blood clot in her leg. The ultra sound came up negative ,so We were happy later. Great weather  for the south. 2 more months and the grow starts. I can't wait to pop them seeds. it will be a completely new  for me . I have used clones for the last 5 years. 
may still have some clones ,but seeds will fly early in the greenhouse. Also will be brewing lots of EM1  .that will be all new also. I will order the culture and stop at a wine making shop for wine jugs to brew it in. I will be fighting the bugs and the mold way before any plants get planted. Along with bug and mold resistant strains. I'm throwing the whole book at them this year. Even though I can beat them after I find them, It is so much less stress not to ever have to fight them.

The line up looking good. Got one of Keef's white widow, a Deep cheese, 3 money makers , and 10 Holland's hope. All feminized . That's before I add any clones. 

Have a great day all of you.


----------



## Hippie420

Sorry to hear the wife's not feeling right, Bozzo.

Snow's back. Just can't get motivated to clean out the grow room and get started! Got to have a heart to heart talk with my lazy side.


----------



## Joe420Camel

"worst" snow-fall of the season.  

LOVE IT! (because I don't have to drive in it)

think its wake-n-BONG today!

BE safe out there!
:48: 

View attachment IMG_0415.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- looks like the rosemary is rooting in my cloner -- Best Wishes to the wife Bozzo !-- Umbra -- This "Phantom Cookies" I got can't be 65% sativa !-- wide shortish leaves with small internode spaces but not a dwarf !-- P.C. supposed to be a cross of Cherry Pie and Grand Daddy Purple -- I want to pop them other 3 P.C. seed to see if they look this way too ! I think I'll sex it first !-- Yo Giggy that outside brickweed is about a foot tall and going into bloom found a male yesterday !  Hippie how's the back today ? Lay up and rest that back the grow room ain't going nowhere ! The T.E. is kicking it !-- Looking forward to getting it in the rotation !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Bozzo I just use plastic milk jugs to brew EM1, no need to buy anything. 2 weeks in and the tangies are starting smell like fresh cut tangerines. the dreamlotus if pinched has that blue dream smell. Phenol selection continues...


----------



## Keef

White out from fog this morning - I vote for an extended Wake and Bake !-- Umbra -- Dream Lotus ?-- is this another child of the Snow Lotus ?--


----------



## Keef

That's it !-- Snow Lotus got to come to Texas !-- Yes it is the mother of my T.E. !-- researching varieties and Snow Lotus keeps showing up in the geneology -- quess it is fate !-- be keeping a male and female cause it produces legendary crosses !  U do know I don't always do what the C.E.O. says !


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie -- U still got those Jamaican seed ?-- Can U guys imagine a world where we could freely exchange clones,seed and pollen ?   It sure would make for some fine weed !-- Shoot !-- I think I got half of my " Frosted Black" and one of U might have the other half -- still have to do pheno selection !- can't rush some things !  The other day I ran across something else I just gotta breed !-- Was coming back from the grow room and  " Dirty Diana " was playing on the music channel -- Seemed like a good project name to me !  One cross and find the pheno !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Yo Hippie -- U still got those Jamaican seed ?-- Can U guys imagine a world where we could freely exchange clones,seed and pollen ? It sure would make for some fine weed !-- Shoot !-- I think I got half of my " Frosted Black" and one of U might have the other half -- still have to do pheno selection !- can't rush some things ! The other day I ran across something else I just gotta breed !-- Was coming back from the grow room and " Dirty Diana " was playing on the music channel -- Seemed like a good project name to me ! One cross and find the pheno !


 I belong to a private site where we do all that. I offered some BPU pollen to anyone who wanted it, and 1 person accepted it Down Under. lol.


----------



## Keef

I think I posted a rant at one time about genetics denied to the public !-- Told U so !-- 'splains why every time I ask about G.E. -- I hit a wall !--Underground gene sharing group !-- Tell us more !  U do know one day I'll want in !  Got approval for a R.O. system next month !  We moving up in the grow world !


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> I belong to a private site where we do all that. I offered some BPU pollen to anyone who wanted it, and 1 person accepted it Down Under. lol.



that would be cool.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Bozzo I just use plastic milk jugs to brew EM1, no need to buy anything. 2 weeks in and the tangies are starting smell like fresh cut tangerines. the dreamlotus if pinched has that blue dream smell. Phenol selection continues...


 

yes I know you can. one  video used 2 liter pop bottles. But I like the big wine making bottles and airlock stoppers. I love tools.  and I may make some wine while I'm at it. Have you ever thought of pot wine? or RSO wine. Now Keef  ,that would be a unique money maker in the future.


----------



## MR1

I think they already have the pot wine Bozzo, very pricey.


----------



## bozzo420

not if you brew your own


----------



## MR1

Probably be better than the expensive stuff.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Got approval for a R.O. system next month ! We moving up in the grow world !


 
What's your PPM out of the tap?


----------



## yooper420

I`m back. Computer was crashed most of the day. Logged on and all I had was a black screen. Another bake session is in order. Any joiners ?


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE in ol folks land, morning ofc. smell the coffee and lets get started.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> WAKE AND BAKE in ol folks land, morning ofc. smell the coffee and lets get started.




Same here giggy. Good morning ofg.


----------



## bozzo420

darn got to sleep in today.  And the grow dreams were flying all night. I love grow dreams.    good morning OFC


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> smell the coffee and lets get started.


 
Reminds me of when I was a sprout, living home with Mom & Dad. I woke up every morning to the smell of bacon frying in the pan and coffee brewing. Haven't smelled coffee in the pot for many years. Loved the smell, but didn't care for the product. You could put all the coffee I've drank in 59 years in a #3 wash tub and it wouldn't be enough to get my feet wet! Now, if you're talking beer, I could float a battle ship.

Speaking of beer, the back has eased up enough that I think I can hold down a bar stool for a couple of hours this afternoon. I like to stay in touch with the "working class" people. Within them lies the real folks, not the polyester wearing bunch.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, you're gonna keep running into computer crashes if you continue to download all that Korean lesbian midget amputee porn!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, you're gonna keep running into computer crashes if you continue to download all that Korean lesbian midget amputee porn!


 
Yeah, but I`m addicted to it. Luv the wierdo`s, I fit in. Ha,ha,ha. Join me. Took me an hour or more to get here this morning. Better post this before I loose it. Later. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Trading with folks might seem like a good idea, and sometimes it is...BUT you never know what you are getting, or the breeders skill until you grow it out. Then it could ruin your entire crop by hermi and bad genetics. Just something to think about.
Went to the Rosicrucians' Museum. My son kept going on and on about the 33 degree Free Masons and the Knights Templar...nope just the largest private collection of Egyptology outside of Cairo. LOL...its all about expectations


----------



## lyfespan

Joe420Camel said:


> "worst" snow-fall of the season.
> 
> LOVE IT! (because I don't have to drive in it)
> 
> think its wake-n-BONG today!
> 
> BE safe out there!
> :48:



That's just a lovely scene, lucky


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time for yall to  WAKE AND BAKE. yall got to catchup. coffee brewing. yall have a great day.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Trading with folks might seem like a good idea, and sometimes it is...BUT you never know what you are getting, or the breeders skill until you grow it out. Then it could ruin your entire crop by hermi and bad genetics. Just something to think about.
> Went to the Rosicrucians' Museum. My son kept going on and on about the 33 degree Free Masons and the Knights Templar...nope just the largest private collection of Egyptology outside of Cairo. LOL...its all about expectations


umbre i am a free mason, past master of my lodge and i'm a knight templar too. my family has a long line of masons and my brothers have been grand lodge officers in texas.. when i met my wifes family i found a bunch of them are masons too.


----------



## Joe420Camel

fnord






:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- hurt myself - feel like I got hit by a truck but I'm up today -- maybe !-- anyway I couldn't miss the Wake and Bake again !--  never adapted to the taste of beer -- I drank for effect !  Problem is when drink I can't count past 3 ! So I don't drink anymore !-- Weed is my drug of choice !  Until I have some coffee and a toke or two -- I am not a very nice guy !  U guys don't seem to understand my quest for geneticly engineered weed !-- it's simple economics !-- if I do an extraction on weed that's 20% THC how much more extract would I get if that weed was 30-40% ?  Weed that is too potent to smoke but great for extraction !


----------



## giggy

Joe420Camel said:


> fnord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :48:



In what term would you use that word in?  I have seen it used im so many ways.


----------



## Keef

I'm with Giggy -- can U use that word in a sentence Joe ?-- Umbra I went to see the King Tut exhibit in New Orleans -- amazing what they did with hand tools !-- I thought the church wiped out the rosacrutions  when they eliminated that other sect can't remember what they were called !  I have an interest in ancient history and how little we know !-- some things just can't be explained !-- I saw something strange in the sky once but I was REALLY loaded so who knows what it was !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Gents! Did you know kids make you old? Seems like just a few years ago today that I brought a pretty little pink baby girl home from the hospital. Freaks the crap out of me that it was 25 years ago!

Giggy, the term "fnord" is the nerd way of saying "someone is being ironic, humorous or surreal." I didn't get it either. Google is your friend.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Little problems keep popping up...power in room is fine, then suddenly outlet is dead. Check breakers and nothing is tripped. Reset everything still no power. Ran an extension cord to another outlet. Everything works, then no power on new outlet. Check breakers again. Breaker tripped, so I reset it. Old outlets still not working


----------



## Joe420Camel

ground protection pop on some socket fnord in another room?
those "bathroom/kitchen" little breakers ON the wall socket.

just throwing darts

good luck
:48:

edit


> Certain words are intended to be undefinable and "fnord" is one of them. First used in Robert Anton Wilson' trilogy, The Illuminati Papers , fnord has developed a group of devotees that meet at certain pages in cyberspace to celebrate the word's sense of the apparent but indefinite. The editors of whatis.com have spent far too much chasing the meaning of this elusive term, and this is what we are left with:
> &#8226;Fnord is the space between the pixels on your screen.
> &#8226;Fnord is the "ooo" in varooom of race cars.
> &#8226;Fnord is the smallest number greater than zero.
> &#8226;Fnord keeps a spare eyebrow in his pocket.
> 
> In Wilson's trilogy, (based on reports from users), truth is revealed to those who know where to look. The enlightened can see fnord in the empty spaces between unjustified columns of text in newspapers and magazines. Called sticky spots, these spaces are not really blank, but contain fnord, visible only to those privy to heavily guarded secrets and occult powers. Fans of the novel began using the word as a private joke and the concept spread to many who had never read the book but had no trouble discovering new places where fnord must clearly exist.



wink wink Free Mason 23 Knight Templar nudge nudge


----------



## bozzo420

..





Joe420Camel said:


> ground protection pop on some socket fnord in another room?
> those "bathroom/kitchen" little breakers ON the wall socket.
> 
> just throwing darts
> 
> good luck
> :48:
> 
> edit
> 
> I'm with joe. it happened in our condo last year. GFI plug was in the other bathroom. Had me stumped .
> 
> wink wink Free Mason 23 Knight Templar nudge nudge


----------



## umbra

will look for one


----------



## Keef

Mane !-- my peeps is funny !-- I wish we could all sit down and smoke and joke together !  Got my amazon order in - more baskets, foam collars , another pump an air pump and a bag of vermiculite !-- I gots to know about this P.C. -- a cross of Cherry Pie and Grand Daddy Purple should not look like what I got growing back there ! Pop my last 3 seed and see if they are the same .  Umbra told me that some people get more excited about their free seed as they are about what they ordered !  Put me on that list!


----------



## Keef

Someone asked about the pH of my source water -- my filtered tap water has a pH of 8.5 with 230 ppms - which explains my interest in R.O. -- Hey guys I was thinking about that site Umbra mentioned-  If U haven't noticed threre is no advertisers on M.P. !--- I don't do well with rules and laws but M.P. has provided a free site for us -- I wonder if M.P. could sent up one of those private sites like Umbra mentioned ?-- I would have no problem with a modest  membership fee -- I'd like to help M.P. pay the bills without having ads showing up on the site or M.P.shutting down our site !-- Any thoughts ?


----------



## MR1

That is exactly what my tap water reads Keef.


----------



## Keef

There's a 9 yr.old girl with that seizure disease set to testify before Texas congress asking them to please change the law so she want have to move to Colorado !-- If Texas rolls over there's no one within a hundred miles with a better chance of stocking the shelves of a weed store than me !-- I know some fine weed Pharmers !-- Skid up to the line and stop Keef !


----------



## bozzo420

umbra  ,why not hook  a dedicated plug for lights. one new circuit breaker and some wire and plug box.   easy to install.


----------



## Keef

I run everything thru a power strip with built in circuit breaker -- works for me !  How much power ya'll be sucking out a socket they U need a seperate circuit anyway !  Back in March when I was running 4 boxes and a cloner, I compared my power bill to the previous March before I set up the grow room .-- don't know what I was doing back then but my bill was less than the one with the grow on it !


----------



## Hippie420

Got two breakers for the flower room; one for the two 600 watt HPS lights/fan, and one for the air conditioner/dehumidifier/fans. Have two separate breakers for the veg room, too. Run your breakers with the load at 80% of rating and you'll stay away from the fire department.
Note: Firemen (active or retired) are a hoot to party with, but standing in your yard watching the house burn isn't the way to do it.


----------



## umbra

running 2 1K lights, 3 fans, 6ft T5, and heat mat. But I lost outlets in 3 rooms, without tripping the breaker. I had it on 2 separate 20A circuits, now only 1 seems to be working. I guess I could have a bad breaker. I tried running everything on 1 circuit and it is too much. Called an electrician. We'll see...maybe a broken wire in a series circuit.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> running 2 1K lights, 3 fans, 6ft T5, and heat mat. But I lost outlets in 3 rooms, without tripping the breaker. I had it on 2 separate 20A circuits, now only 1 seems to be working. I guess I could have a bad breaker. I tried running everything on 1 circuit and it is too much. Called an electrician. We'll see...maybe a broken wire in a series circuit.





Have you turned all breakers off and back on? Sometimes the tripped breaker position look like they are still on.

 If it's a tripped gfci plug it will be in the garage, kitchen, bathroom, or porch  usually.

Neutral could have come loose at the terminal in the panel also, that's another cause to check.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Wake and Bake !- Are we there yet ?--  any comments on that Majic Butter Machine before I get one !-- They gonna openly discuss MMJ in the Texas congress !-- That be my signal to stand on it son !  More lights more boxes - T.E. and P.C. be coming into the line up soon !  Time to quit playing and start cranking out lots of the best weed I can grow !  Start getting serious about extracts !--


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. hoping for sunshine today with a high in the 50's. right now it's gloomy and about 32 to 33 deg. i second the wake and bake. peace


----------



## yooper420

Old Farts Club, good morning to one and all. Got my computer fixed, had to call for help from the computer nerds. Let`s see how long it takes me to screw it up again. Made a decision. Seeing how I can`t buy more lights right now, gonna build a wall to make the flower room more conducive to the light pattern. Sounds good anyway, give me something to do. Later. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. Rained overnight. Still limping by with the electricity. I see the East Coast is getting a little snow. I am so glad I don't have to deal with that anymore. Time for wake n bake and coffee


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning old farts.

Keef, i like the magical butter machine and the customer service is awesome. my 2 cents. 
http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8 
that will get you 25% off if you would like to use it.
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all....wake and bake in progress as the coffee brews. Did my res change already so just enjoying the morning with my wife and a bowl.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning . great weather .good coffee ,great people .....It does not get any better.
might have to have one of those butter machines.


----------



## umbra

I see the site is soliciting donations...this is not a good sign. I see lots of advertisers spamming every post, every second of the day. This is not good. I do not see this site lasting very long at this rate. Not trying to be a hater, its just I seen this happen before and it never ends well.


----------



## Rosebud

I was surprised too, i guess if we don't want advertising we will support our site with donations.  It better end well.  I belong to a private site that everyone kicks in 20 bucks a year, i think. Has worked for them for years.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - did U get up on the wrong side of the bed ?--turn lemons into lemonade -- start yourself a seed company and be one of them advertisers !-- everything ends sooner or later ! Rosebud - Lovbnstoned and there was someone else talking about the butter machine - that's good enough for me !-- gotta combine 2 broke LEDs into one -- after tearing one apart to see how it works -  I got this!  Be another month or so before I start doubling down with more lights and boxes but I be building my own lights !-- it's like a shop light -- prefab light panel = light tube -- power converter = ballast - add a prefab fan and all U need is a frame to hold those parts !


----------



## Keef

I be wanting onto one of them private sites !-- But-  When I stumbled into M.P. I had been banned by a couple sites yet M.P. welcomed me with open arms -- I'm going down with the ship !-- and I'll do what I can to help keep it afloat !


----------



## umbra

Yeah Keef maybe I did get up on wrong side of the bed, lol. Obviously, I joined this site sometime ago and still enjoy coming here. Electrical problem and other issues seem to be my focus right now. Outlets suddenly all worked. So I pushed my luck and plugged in 1 of the lights. Outlets went again, no breaker tripped. Still too early to try to call electrician again.


----------



## Rosebud

Great attitude Keef. Umbra, i love having you here.


----------



## bozzo420

sounds like a lose wire on one plug. closest one toward the box. plugs go out breakers do not. at least I don't think so.


----------



## bozzo420

I do not have much faith in the dollar.........I have zero in bitcoins. Same feeling as when someone try's to get you into AMWAY.  boy that is a long way back.......Remember AMWAY? A company that sells cleaning products.............but you do not have to sell any products......... get others to sell them and get your cut.......remember?  

but $20 I can do.


----------



## umbra

home depot sells an outlet tester, I will try that. Yes I was thinking that somewhere in the series circuit there was a broken wire or a bad outlet pulling the others down. Although a bad breaker is not impossible, if it is affecting 1 leg of the circuit.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> home depot sells an outlet tester, I will try that. Yes I was thinking that somewhere in the series circuit there was a broken wire or a bad outlet pulling the others down. Although a bad breaker is not impossible, if it is affecting 1 leg of the circuit.



Umbra I see this quite often, you take a circuit that has not been used in awhile, you put a good load on it and the wire looses contact in the panel or at the outlet, leaving you with an open neutral issue. This is especially dangerous in homes with aluminum wiring, if you have aluminum wiring you will need a lil bit of noalox to put on the connection area to help conductivity. Most likely the bad outlet is the one you're plugging the light into, someone didn't tighten the lug, or it loosened when stuffing the plug into the box.


----------



## Keef

My professional opinion!-- it's gremlins !-- I'm with the Hippie about bitcoins and even the dollar !  I see these survivalist stockpiling stuff for the end of the world and laugh !-- I grow weed !- Sooner or later they'd be trading that stuff to me for weed ! Better than cash money !


----------



## Keef

U know that feeling when U took 4 canna caps and realize 2 would have been plenty ?  Whoa ! -- This buz better top out soon !-- Got Ole Keef twisted up into his alterego -- Frayed Knot !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Have any of U ever woke up in the morning and U still high ?-- Dang ! -- Why fight it ?-- I'm kicking it up a notch !-- Hey U guys with the butter machine --do U decarb the weed before U put it in the machine ?-  I know from experience that I can take brickweed and increase the potence by about 20% -- noticeably so by putting it in a pickle jar and baking it in a 230 degree oven for half hour !-- the more weed the bigger pickle jar !-- just wondering if it was needed when U start with good weed ?


----------



## giggy

happy sunday morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. pulling on a bowl as i type and smelling the coffee as it's brewing.


----------



## giggy

morning keef


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy !-- About decarbing in a pickle jar -- I left out the most important thing -- after heating thru to 230 degrees -- Do Not !- open the pickle jar until it cools to room temp !-


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC....wake and bake in progress as I'm also on cup #2 of coffee.....cold here this morning. Keef I'm just some o'l dumb country-boy....but what are you talking about with the weed and the pickle jar? I just keep learning things here....love it here, would cough up 20 to keep it running too!


----------



## yooper420

Sleep in. (4am-8am)
Miss wake and bake.
Make up session of wake and bake.
That`s better, any joiners ?
Now, Good Morning OFC.


----------



## yooper420

keef,
Did I hear that your LED`s are failing already ? Did you buy cheap ones ? Been using mine for about 3 years with NO problems. My only problem is I want more lights. Believe more light will harden up the buds. Later. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Kravenhead said:


> Morning OFC....wake and bake in progress as I'm also on cup #2 of coffee.....cold here this morning. Keef I'm just some o'l dumb country-boy....but what are you talking about with the weed and the pickle jar? I just keep learning things here....love it here, would cough up 20 to keep it running too!


 He is referring converting THCA to THC by heating it. This process occurs naturally when you smoke cannabis, but if eating it, you need to convert the THC Acid to THC. And Keef, the magic butter machine heats up the alcohol during the extraction process, however I do not think that it gets hot enough nor does it stay hot long enough for a thorough decarboxylation. I would decarb first.


----------



## umbra

Ohhhh by the way, Good Morning OFC


----------



## Keef

I know decarbing is only supposed to improve potency when U eat it but I've done side by side test of decarbed weed and the same weed as is -- I swear the decarbed weed is more potent than not !  I don't understand and don't need to !--  someone ask how long jar aged weed last !-  I know I've decarbed right when the dimple in the pickle jar is sucked in and the jar pops when opened !  "Canned Weed "!


----------



## Keef

Yoop everything was great with the LEDs then one side of 2 lights quit !-  after I got a replacement I took one apart -- the LEDs are good but the power converter (ballast) for one side went out !-- easy fix !-- when I need I'll be chasing Down the parts -- hardest part is something to use as a fixture ! In the mean time I combine them and make one light !


----------



## Keef

Yoop and anyone else using LEDs !-- when U can - remove the outside of the case and dust that puppy out-- that fan causes dust to build up inside-- makes power converter heat up and fail !-- my opinion but inside mine was nasty !


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> He is referring converting THCA to THC by heating it. This process occurs naturally when you smoke cannabis, but if eating it, you need to convert the THC Acid to THC. And Keef, the magic butter machine heats up the alcohol during the extraction process, however I do not think that it gets hot enough nor does it stay hot long enough for a thorough decarboxylation. I would decarb first.



You should definitely decarb for tinctures. Gotta love that machine is just awesome, so dam easy, set it and forget it.


----------



## Keef

So the butter machine will heat the Everclear bring the waxes and stuff too !-- If I freeze the Everclear overnight then refiltered-- couldn't I remove the majority of those comtaminates ?  Umbra -- U got a way with words !-- 'splain isomerize for me !-- and if an unnamed weed farmer who lived like a stone throw from the Mexican border was considering extracting bricks would it be too much trouble to turn it into a clean oil ??-


----------



## Keef

If I'm asking about secret - sacred knowledge that is supposed to be kept on private sites and not shared with the public somebody got to tell me !-- I don't know the rules about such things !


----------



## Hippie420

Got a chuckle head on the local Craig's List selling an ounce of wax for $560 like he's safe or something. Question is, how can he make it that cheap? They claim the Colorado boys are getting around a 10% return, which means he's got ten ounces of weed tied up in it, not to mention two bills in butane. Even during the fall harvest, you never see medical stuff go for less than $150.

$150 X 10 = $1500 + $200 for the butane = $1700. Divide that by 28 grams and you've got over $60 a gram. At $560 an ounce, he's selling it for $20 a gram, a third of what it costs to make it. How?


----------



## Beemer

Most of those outrageous items are the law trying to get you to buy and then bust. It happens out here. this is what I have heard but no first hand info. Happy Days you old farts.  




Hippie420 said:


> Got a chuckle head on the local Craig's List selling an ounce of wax for $560 like he's safe or something. Question is, how can he make it that cheap? They claim the Colorado boys are getting around a 10% return, which means he's got ten ounces of weed tied up in it, not to mention two bills in butane. Even during the fall harvest, you never see medical stuff go for less than $150.
> 
> $150 X 10 = $1500 + $200 for the butane = $1700. Divide that by 28 grams and you've got over $60 a gram. At $560 an ounce, he's selling it for $20 a gram, a third of what it costs to make it. How?


----------



## Keef

If it sounds too good to be true then it probably is !-- what does it say -- meet somebody you've never met in a dark alley and bring lots of cash money ?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yoop and anyone else using LEDs !-- when U can - remove the outside of the case and dust that puppy out-- that fan causes dust to build up inside-- makes power converter heat up and fail !-- my opinion but inside mine was nasty !



that goes the same for your computer, or atleast have it done.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Got a chuckle head on the local Craig's List selling an ounce of wax for $560 like he's safe or something. Question is, how can he make it that cheap? They claim the Colorado boys are getting around a 10% return, which means he's got ten ounces of weed tied up in it, not to mention two bills in butane. Even during the fall harvest, you never see medical stuff go for less than $150.
> 
> $150 X 10 = $1500 + $200 for the butane = $1700. Divide that by 28 grams and you've got over $60 a gram. At $560 an ounce, he's selling it for $20 a gram, a third of what it costs to make it. How?


 LOL they use trim and not bud...they are growers and not buying the trim...they use a recovery type system so butane usage is about $40


----------



## umbra

Electrical is FIXED! I replaced all but 1 outlet. Call in an electrician. He spent about 2 hrs. He punched by bedroom wall and power came on like the Fonze would do. It was the 1 outlet I didn't replace.


----------



## Keef

Or a bunch of thugs fishing for the greedy and are gonna just take your money !- What U gonna do go to the Po- Po and say a drug dealer ripped me off ?  That Bhogart hash oil machine says it reclaims 95% !-- My question is can I extract brickweed and make it clean enough to male an e-cig for the masses ?-- I got the Widow T.E. and probably P.C. for premium - The peeps goons need some e-cig liquid !-- My Cuz, who I hope joins us soon -- was saying that the Colorado people would move in and take over if Texas ever rolled over cause they Big Weed !-  I told him Colorado got lime one city , Denver -- do U know how big Texas is ?


----------



## Keef

By the way if anyone is interested !-- I got some beach front property for sale In north Texas and for a modest deposit I'll hold a lot especially for U !  Hurry before they all gone !


----------



## Keef

Hippie were supposed to play the satisfied custumer or sales rep this time ?-- Same split ? Umbra talk to me about cleaning RSO well enough for e-cig juice -- the freeze then filter helps some - what about centrafuge or solvent pairs? Got to be a way !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. yall catchup and have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonlanders, members of the OFC.......Good morning one and all. Giggy started it, coffee and a bowl, (gonna catch up) means it`s "wake and bake" time. Later. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

I just read about e-juice. he made it just like I dreamed it. you take dry ice hash, mix enough everclear to it. filter out solids. then add glycerin . then sweat out the everclear. easy . I will be make some as soon as I get home.


----------



## bozzo420

keef if you do the quick wash with everclear you do not get the rso ,you get the honey oil.


----------



## giggy

Mayday mayday comes a voice over the control tower radio. The pilot has had a heart attack then nothing. Then one of the tower personnels phone begins to ring. Over the phone comes mayday mayday I'm flying at 18000 feet at 180 knots  and upside down. Then the voice says the pilot told me he had the tower on speed dial. So they put it on speaker phone and start telling him to calm down and we will talk you down. First they ask how do you know your flying at 18000 feet? He answers because the dial on the dash says I am. Ok then how do you know your flying at 180 knots. He comes back because the dail on the dash say so. Ok then how do you know your upside down? He comes back and says because the crap that was in my pants is now coming out my shirt collar.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Bozzo -- The problem U gonna have making e-cig juice is that the V.G. or P.G. will keep seperating from the hash oil !  It cod frustrate U to the point U shoot something -- not saying I shot something !  Go over to skunkpharm.com --it's a group of researchers who post the 411 !-- U have to homogenize the e-cig liquid so it never seperates again !  I'm still working on that but I know it involves a dremel !- U know me -- I asking how to make something acceptable with brickweed !  Getting rid of the mites cost me two weeks but getting right back on track !  Got rosemary growing as a companion plant to keep them away !


----------



## umbra

When making bho it would be much cheaper to use your trim than buying brickweed, probably have tons more THC as well. Morning OFC. Coffee is brewing, so glad not to be on East Coast today. wake n bake. Tangi's are starting to turn purple.


----------



## Joe420Camel

schools were delayed 2 hours here so the whole morning/day is off to a VERY awkward start

pipe and coffee are nice and familiar 
should help put things back in proper order
:48:


----------



## umbra

Hey Keef, I was at another site and someone posted pix of their Platinum Cookies...thought you might like a preview of what to expect


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Hey Keef, I was at another site and someone posted pix of their Platinum Cookies...thought you might like a preview of what to expect



That's pretty


----------



## Keef

Umbra - my free seed were Phantom Cookies -- what I got looks alot like that but P.C. says it's 65% sativa -- that pic ain't 65% sativa !-- 6 " and it got buttom limbs long enough to clone on the first !  Be taking P.C. and T.E. clones on the first !-- waiting on vermicite to start those P.C. seed to confirm what they are !-- be my first time to start seed in aero from the start !  My new LEDs  are what the Dr. Ordered !-- tightened these widow buds right up !  Took me a most wonderful nap and woke up stoned !--  Cannacaps have put RWS's Fibro into remission -- what I''m doing right now is buying brickweed decarbing it and making Cannacaps out of it and keeping the widow for smoke !  Be totally independent in a moth or so !


----------



## Keef

Mane I feel for the northeast -  The dangers of cold weather were impressed upon my as a teen-- I grew up ot too far north of Houston -- growing up I saw snow once !-- after school I joined the army and 4 months later I was 12 miles from North Korea !-- It was 40 below zero and snowing sideways !-- Ever since I got back I've been migrating south !-- My hats off to U guys -- I 'm too old to have deal with winters like that !-- it's 76 and sunny today and all's well !  Can U hear that surf pounding ? Might have to have a rematch with the widow up on the dunes today !


----------



## Keef

So I'm lit up and got something to say !-- I want to talk about power !-- after Katrina my generator went out within hours -  I ran a lamp, a fan and a radio off my car battery for two weeks ! We did have two vehicles and I had a 12 volt solar panel !  The long side of my house here faces south and we have mostly sunny weather with 20+ mph most times !-- I get the money for solar panels and they begin to approve some windmills --get the systems that feed power back into the system -- I think I could set this place up as a grow house and produce an excess of power !-- That would just make my day !


----------



## Keef

Yeah it's mean again !--- got me twisted enough to talk about my secret side !-  After Katrina I became obsessed with learning how to produce my own power !-- auto alternators is always an option !- but I came an ancient oddity called the " Baghdad Battery ". -- made me a version out of PVC -- it made 2-3 volts when I used either a slightly acidic or any electrolite including sea water !- So I made a bank of 36 -- hooked up in sequence and/or series to produce 12 volts -- low amperage but and steady 12 volt current that never needs charging !--


----------



## giggy

keef ametek makes different dc low speed motors that are perfect for wind generators. i have been looking for some but haven't run across any yet. i know i can buy but i'm not in a hurry yet, i'd like to get a solar bank first.


----------



## Hippie420

Love my Monday beer day! Came home on IFR, listening to Iron Butterfly's In da godda da vidda. Tucked into a bowl full of keef. It's good to be me.


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, about a hit away from finishing this bowl and mama just called dinner time, Ham green beans mashed potatoes deviled eggs and fresh biscuits ...wohooo be back ina few lol.....


----------



## Kraven

Kravenhead said:


> Evening OFC, about a hit away from finishing this bowl and mama just called dinner time, Ham green beans mashed potatoes deviled eggs and fresh biscuits ...wohooo be back ina few lol.....




just realized if your not from the south, you probably don't know that mamma is a loving way to refer to your wife :guitar:


----------



## Keef

The local Nazis ( P.O.A) have tentatively approved a limited test of special windmills but the system that allows power to be fed back into the grid are not yet available !-- This is the same P.O.A. that requires that homes be built at ground level when we're about 4 ft. Above sea level !-- Hey I got flood insurance !-- Ain't hanging around if a storm is coming !-- grab the dogs a fist full of ones and and a light or two and we out !-- I tend to have to start over every decade or so !-- getting pretty good at it !  But Man do I hate it !


----------



## umbra

the sea of energy.....Moray

www.rexresearch.com/moray2/morayrer.htm


----------



## Keef

I didn't understand that Umbra but I am glowing like a christamas tree -- U might be too -- I don't know!--one thing I do know is that the bar/ restaurant on the pier over the gulf is having all U can eat boiled shrimp and crab tonight and I'm on my way to commit the sin of glutany , prey for me !  Gonna hit that Widow and fall in on some seafood !


----------



## Keef

I'm ready to fall in on some seafood and she ain't ready yet !-- With the head injury and stuff -- I don't know these things !-- Is this unusual or just a burdon I have to bear alone ?


----------



## Hippie420

You could lock me in a room full of shrimp and crab and come back a month later, you'd find a room full of rotted sea food and a rotted hippie.

The Old Hen loves to take me to a sea food restaurant. I woof down my burger and peel legs for her.


----------



## Keef

Foiled again !--Shrimp Boil is Wednesday !-- Had a burger and fries - good burger !-- Hey I'm full as a tick !-- I'm lit up !-- All is well !-- It was a good day to be Keef !  -- When I was bad mouthing Colorado earlier and said it only had one city --I forgot about South Park !-- one of my favorite cartoons -- Little Bastids -- I also have other faves !-- Boondocks !-- Black Dynomite -- and a comedy called Black Jesus !-- most on the toon channel !  Yes I'm a sick individual !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- maybe it was that nap today but went to bed 10 ish --2:30 my eyes are open and I'm alert and ready for the day -- Only one solution!-- Solo Wake and Bake !-- quess l watch the evolution of metal music on the classic Vh 1 Classics video channel !-- I use it like a radio !-- I'm not limited to that though -- I can discuss current pop -- I keep up with the count down !-- Ed Sheerhan has made some very nice pop music !-- I'm a fan , Fall Out Boy , I could go on !  Making coffee about to repack my pipe -- might even pop 3-4 of them Cannacaps !-- If U gonna be up -- might as welligjt it up !


----------



## Keef

I be alright now !-- I was just thinking about Hippie not liking seafood !-  I'm a surf and turf guy myself!-- crawfish season will be here in a month or so ! They ship live mudbugs worldwide !--Love me some crawfish !-- I bet me and the Hippie could agree on the most perfect food animal on earth !-- The Pig!- it has bacon on it's belly ya'll !-- Ham, porkchops, pork roast , anyone know what cracklins are ?  U can even eat the skin !-- Oh and it comes with it's own cooking oil !-- did I mention spare ribs ?-- O.K. I got half a lb. of bacon in the fridge !-- I gotta go !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Coffee`s done, vape bowl is full, gotta be wake and bake time. Any joiners ? Later. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

yep . Good morning yooper.  bake and coffee time .


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Good morning OFC. Coffee`s done, vape bowl is full, gotta be wake and bake time. Any joiners ? Later. Peace.


i agree wake and bake, the rest of yall need to catch up. peace


----------



## Keef

I'm glad I got back up !-- I was waking and baking and took too many Cannacaps --I held the line best I could by myself !  Anyone medical know the Thorazine shuffle ?-- That would be me if I tried to do difficult things like walking !-- Being this high should be against the law !


----------



## lyfespan

Good morning fellas, coffees finally done, bowls have been burnt, and I got a moment of peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, folks! Keef, I know the shuffle well. Used to have a friend with a life time prescription to the stuff. Take two on an empty stomach and you've got half an hour to find a nest. The cops could draw a chalk line around you and twelve hours later, you haven't moved a muscle. Bang off of every wall on the way to the john. Took a couple of hours to get your frog back in the race. Twelve pain free hours! Came in handy from time to time. Canna caps work almost as well without the residuals the next morning.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'm glad I got back up !-- I was waking and baking and took too many Cannacaps --I held the line best I could by myself ! Anyone medical know the Thorazine shuffle ?-- That would be me if I tried to do difficult things like walking !-- Being this high should be against the law !


Yes I know the Thorazine shuffle, my ex wife was a guest at the psych ward several times. She had a script for thorazine, haladol, and lithium the entire 13 years we were married. Still only 6:30 am here...wake n bake has begun :smoke1:


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Yes I know the Thorazine shuffle, my ex wife was a guest at the psych ward several times. She had a script for thorazine, haladol, and lithium the entire 13 years we were married. Still only 6:30 am here...wake n bake has begun :smoke1:



Thorazines wicked, I hate that haladol, worst side affects after getting hit with that stuff.


----------



## Keef

Sad thing , mental illness !-- got a first cousin in an institute !-- Seen some sad stuff !-- Ever see someone going thru the D.T.s or narc withdrawals -- survived Cold Turkey after a 7 year run on morphine !-- I say this because U can recover from something like that but the mentally ill can't ciome back !- it's sad to see what my Cuz is now and remember how he once was !--  This calls for more caps and a bowl !-- I'm on a quest today to see just how high I can get !


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry about your cousin Keef. sorry bout your x-wife umbra, glad she is your x, sounds like...not fun.
Yes, lets stick to this marvelous herb we all love. join me please.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I was married to this demon from Hell for 10 years !-- Her mission in life was to make me miserable !-  And she was good at it !-- We had a daughter - because she thought a baby would bring us closer and decided to quit taking birth control without discussing it with me !--  I left when my baby girl was 7 but when she was 12 she came to live with RWS and I and I got custody !-- She got all the things I ever hoped for her !-- She's an engineer making great money and I have two grand daughters ! She became an ultra conservative republican an views me as an Outlaw and doesn't want her daughter's exposed to my life style !-- One day they'll grow up and maybe then I can get to know them !


----------



## umbra

Wow echo life I guess. Mine went off birth control without telling me because she wanted a friend. The children coming to live with me, was never an issue with my ex's medical history. But I remember the Judge asking why I left with the children in the middle of the night, and I told him about the 3 butcher's knives in her in her panty drawer with my name and my sons names scratched into the handles. My oldest son is a Radiologist. I figure I did something right.


----------



## Keef

I'll tell U one thing !-- don't teach your wife to shoot !-- U never know when U could end up on the wrong end !-- If U insist , start practicing agility !-- Never know when that bob and weave stuff might save your life !-- Bob and weave-- tuck and roll -- adrenine will help !  I don't have to tell U to scream -- Don't Shoot !-- but don't stay still ! A moving target is harder to hit !-- Rage will help !-- A woman full of rage is usually a bad shot !--


----------



## Hippie420

Taught the wife to shoot before we were married. If she wants me dead, I deserve it.


----------



## Keef

I want to make it clear I wasn't looking for sympathy !-- If the bad stuff wouldn't have happened I might not have met RWS !-- I certainly wasn't looking for a wife --life for a single man in the medical field dominated by women can be SWEET !--  Then I stumble across an angel who had spent the last decade plus in a cult mostly cut off from the world !-- Everyone she had ever known turned their back on her !  When I was told her situation -- I went ballistic !-- Wrapped my dirty wings around her and hissed at the world !-- it had nothing to do with romance -- she was a damsel in distress !-- 25 year's later she's my everything !


----------



## Hippie420

I love a happy ending!


----------



## Keef

One more thing !-- has anyone ever heard about an indice variety called " Bruce Banner"-- they say it tested out at like 28.5 THC !


----------



## Keef

Took the pack to the beach for a walk -- it was nice to see some bikinis that fit so well !-- I sent the Hippie a pic or two of my pups and ask him to post them for me so I can show U my wolf pack ! I owe U Hippie !


----------



## bozzo420

zanax is another good one. On the fire dept, we called them zombie pills. Because people on them were zombie looking.

The doctors wanted to put me on an old seizure med that they do not use anymore for seizures. So they are repurposing them for neuropathy. I told my doctor no thanks ,I would try alternative methods..


----------



## Hippie420

Ask, and thy shall receive....... 

View attachment tn.jpg


View attachment tnk.jpg


----------



## Keef

U da man Hippie !- as some of U know several months ago I lost Jazz my side kick for 12 years !-- Since Jazz rescued me from a very dark time . We decided to adopt a rescue dog in her honor ! Went from the two Shiti - Tzus to 4 dogs in a month !-- The tan and White Shiti-Tzu is Ginger - The black and white is my other Shiti-Tzu girl -- Jo-Jo -- The larger cream colored bigger dog is Jake ( as in Joliet Jake ) cause he did a little time in doggy jail !-- The tiny black and white is Jet the latest addition -- he's a great big dog in a little dogs body !-- That's the one that almost got me into a gunfight with a buffalo ! Trouble would have been a better name !


----------



## Keef

I want to make it perfectly clear that I ain't the one who dresses the dogs!


----------



## yooper420

keef,
Ain`t those the dogs playing poker in that picture that`s been around for years ?


----------



## yooper420

OFC, good morning all. Seems like everyone`s sleeping in this morning. Well now, it`s up and at `em time. Grab your bowl, get a cup of coffee and now it`s wake and bake time in the OFC. Later. Peace.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. come on folks yall got to catchup. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## bozzo420

keef ,you can tell a lot about anyone by the dogs they love........you have some good looking babies.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I just woke up but the weed done did a drive by on me !-- one of those mornings where weed slaps up aroundike a red headed step child -- excellent buz this morning !-- feel like I been run over by a cement truck and Iike it ! Good to l!


----------



## Keef

Hey -- back to that variety called --  Bruce Banner #3-- hightimes had their officially # at 28.3 THC -- I have not found anything higher that could be had !  No rumors !-- Can anyone show me a variety that has tested higher. ?


----------



## Keef

I had a dream last night about building a vacuum dryer --Used a pressure cooker as a vacuum chamber and started with a vented shop vac for suction but switched to a modified seal-a-meal for suction -- was on the look out for a used hospital portable suction machine when I woke up !-  Depends on how much suction U need but -- I built it in my mind and it works !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. My time here may not last too much longer. I saw some changes to the rules here, or at least an attempt to commit criminal acts by TechAdmin by stealing watermarked photos belonging to every individual here. I will be filing criminal charges against this site if they in any way try to steal any of my intellectual property or watermarked photos. I told TA in a pm to go F himself. I will bring this site down personally if any other attempts at criminal acts are committed!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Umbra, where did you get your info? From Multi?


----------



## Keef

When I get mad --- that's the way I be !-- perhaps we should do the triad spider web thing -- Everyone knows how to contact at least 2 other people -that way we can get a message to one or all !-- just saying !-- Sometimes things blow up and are resolved but when the house burns down -- U need to communicate !--


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Gents.

Umbra, time to find us a new home?


----------



## umbra

not sure Hippy. I'm not trying to rain on anybody's parade. So I'm Irish and now my dander is up. I would say that there is no much to worry about and let it go at that.


----------



## Keef

Once O.F.C. stood for " Over Fifty Club "--- because we had a rough spiderweb contact system when that ended and I went looking for us a new home -- we had over- 600 pages of history there !-- By being able to pass a message around we were able to migrate to M.P.   I said I was going Down with the M.P. ship if it came to that !-- After that I'll still want to know that we can still reconstitute the group somewhere else !


----------



## Rosebud

I guess I am really not too bright, tell me why I should care if my words and pictures are property of MP.. Aren't all your pictures saved on your computer?  Sorry, i need to smoke something and get a little smarter.


----------



## Keef

Good enough for me !-- Now if U don't mind -- Rosebud and I are gonna be getting smart !-- I took enough Cannacaps to be doing the thorazine shuffle in about a half hour !  I'm a professional !-- don't do this without supervision !-- Now where were we Rosebud ?--


----------



## Rosebud

:vap_bong__emoticon::48:  Hit this Keef... I am coughing and choking on some lousy dried cookies...But it is doing the job... getting smarter.


----------



## Keef

Rose I thought U just ran a batch of RSO thru your butter machine !-- Hey some days a good cough is the most exercise I get !   Gonna excercise today !  I want to share a forbidden secret !-- I'm really from the future !-- don't get all uppity and stuff but there will be books.written about underground weed farmers before prohibition ended !-- U people become cult hero's -- Umbra breeds this legendary variety that -- I 've went too.far !-- This thread is mandatory reading for 1 st. year.of a cannabis cultivators degree !


----------



## Keef

Umbra - one of the grandparents was ".Jesus OG"  !   Ring a Bell ?


----------



## Rosebud

I did make some 8 hour tincture and made rso from that FAST... Very cool. But i don't do rso in the mornings... But i smoke um...


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I did make some 8 hour tincture and made rso from that FAST... Very cool. But i don't do rso in the mornings... But i smoke um...



Rose I have a half gallon mason stuffed with buds and filled with everclear that has been soaking for almost a month now. I think my first batch of rso oil is going to be made this weekend finally. Gonna go thru your post and see about anything to watch out for or to do or not do, lol


----------



## lyfespan

Coffee, a dab, and cream of wheat, starts the machine today.


----------



## umbra

Sorry for my rant. We all get them. When TA uses my stuff, is when I'll aim both barrels. I was involved in a copyright law suit over photos and won a few years ago. I always keep the unresized orginals on a separate drive and can prove all of my photos are mine. But clearly TA is a douche bag


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Sorry for my rant. We all get them. When TA uses my stuff, is when I'll aim both barrels. I was involved in a copyright law suit over photos and won a few years ago. I always keep the unresized orginals on a separate drive and can prove all of my photos are mine. But clearly TA is a douche bag



Seems some mornings, when swinging our feet outta the bed, we step in it without knowing, just great.


----------



## Rosebud

lyfespan said:


> Rose I have a half gallon mason stuffed with buds and filled with everclear that has been soaking for almost a month now. I think my first batch of rso oil is going to be made this weekend finally. Gonna go thru your post and see about anything to watch out for or to do or not do, lol



WOW, you are in for a treat. If you need anything, let me know.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> WOW, you are in for a treat. If you need anything, let me know.



Just hoping to get her done right.


----------



## Keef

Does the machine remove any of the solvent ?-- if not -- how U make it go away ?-- I learned about GREEN  DRAGON. the hard way !-- I did an extraction on trim, stems , fan leaves -- anything I didn't smoke went into a jar of Everclear kept in the fridge !-- I strained, put it in the freezer overnight and filtered again ! Had reduced it down to about 25% original volume !-- Got a wild hair and took a shot of it !-- I can't count past 2 when I drink but O know I had at least 2 shots of the deadly green dragon ! I am a professional !-- Do not attempt this feat !  The dragon don't play !-- I seen stuff and things I think!


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Does the machine remove any of the solvent ?-- if not -- how U make it go away ?-- I learned about GREEN  DRAGON. the hard way !-- I did an extraction on trim, stems , fan leaves -- anything I didn't smoke went into a jar of Everclear kept in the fridge !-- I strained, put it in the freezer overnight and filtered again ! Had reduced it down to about 25% original volume !-- Got a wild hair and took a shot of it !-- I can't count past 2 when I drink but O know I had at least 2 shots of the deadly green dragon ! I am a professional !-- Do not attempt this feat !  The dragon don't play !-- I seen stuff and things I think!



Hahahaha I mixed a couple drinks with the everclear outta my jar, the one mixed with limoncello was tolerable, but the straight shot tasted like grass clippings soaked in butt juice, could not drink it, valerian root would be better to drink than that stuff, yuck.


----------



## Rosebud

I must admit the harlequin tincture i made tastes maybe like you said Lyfespan. 

Keef, you cook off all the booze and it leaves you with oil. It is very cool in the last minute of cooking where you can see it has changed from liquid to hot oil. Then you add 5 drops or water and cook till the water is gone and it is RSO...Very cool to do.


----------



## umbra

add a little honey and the green dragon tastes much better


----------



## Rosebud

Great idea Umbra... It is horrible. I am thinking of de capping it and let some more booze evaporate... Some local honey is a great idea...Thanks.


----------



## umbra

so upset about the site...I took a hot shower and shaved. I haven't shaved in a few years, so quite the difference. Look like a little kid, lol.


----------



## Keef

Didn.'t say it taste good !-- I just knocked it back and did the chicken dance !   It was fairly concentrated so I do.'t know if I was too drunk or too high !  But I was too much something ! I don't play with the Dragon anymore -  cause I'm ascared of it!!


----------



## Rosebud

It was very upsetting..my inbox was upset. We do good work here at MP, thanks to posters like you and lots of others...most others. All ya all. this is my home.

Keef, i wanna see the chicken dance!!!! HA


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> so upset about the site...I took a hot shower and shaved. I haven't shaved in a few years, so quite the difference. Look like a little kid, lol.



I thought it was go blow off some steam, not go sit in some steam:joint:


----------



## Rosebud

I wish if i shaved i would look like a little kid... Maybe i should try it...start shaving...maybe not.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I wish if i shaved i would look like a little kid... Maybe i should try it...start shaving...maybe not.



Only one place we want the women to have hair!:smoke1:


----------



## Joe420Camel

lol Umbra, I shave my head when things get too crazy

its been a few years since the last time... now that I'm balding it wont be as  as it was in my youth.


----------



## Joe420Camel

whelp, the employees are all gone, time to have a 2nd coffee+vape session.

umbra, lyfe, Rose, Keef... lets burn one to(lovbnstoned)gether!


----------



## Keef

Rose take a shot of Everclear and U too will do the chicken dance !-- Hey I understand RSO !-- what I want to do is find a way to take RSO and clean it up so it can be used in E-cig liquid !-- U saw the Hippies numbers - they recover about half the oil when Making honey oil !-- I know the process of making RSO with warm solvent extracts more THC but also plant waxes and other contaminates !  Freezing turns those waxes to sludge and can be filtered out !  Still not clean enough !


----------



## Rosebud

To LOVB!   Healing wishes are being sent to you thru the healing wishes carrier.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Rose take a shot of Everclear and U too will do the chicken dance !-- Hey I understand RSO !-- what I want to do is find a way to take RSO and clean it up so it can be used in E-cig liquid !-- U saw the Hippies numbers - they recover about half the oil when Making honey oil !-- I know the process of making RSO with warm solvent extracts more THC but also plant waxes and other contaminates !  Freezing turns those waxes to sludge and can be filtered out !  Still not clean enough !




I will have mine tested for impurities as soon as I can.


----------



## Hippie420

lyfespan said:


> .... the straight shot tasted like grass clippings soaked in butt juice.......


 

You made me spit Coke all over my laptop! Thanks for the first laugh of the day!


----------



## Joe420Camel

I was going to go do ... ummm, something (I don't remember) after work,
but then I got high.
I was gon.... 

muahahaaa
:48:


edit: think I'll scope out the local head-shop before school lets out and I feel too old to go in there.


----------



## Keef

Happens to me l the time Joe !  Tied a string around my finger to remember something -- later I cluldn't understand why I would tie a string to my finger ? Rosebud -- when I was talking about contaminates in RSO -- I was talking about natural plant compounds that could it up the wick on an e-cig !-- I quit smoking cigs 3-4 year's ago and been using one since !-- never gave up the nicotine addiction just changed delivery devices !-- I'm made several attempts at " T juice" as the with calls it , but it seperates and goo soon Plugs up the wick !--  My dremel turns at 11,000 rpms so I thinking of some kind of whisk that would fit my dremel -- and a vessel that would keep the oil from being thrown all over everything ! That should homogenize it so it can never seperate again !


----------



## Keef

Jesus OG and Bruce Banner were two of the most potent indicas of 2014 says hightimes !-- both tested close to 28% !-  Got to have me some !


----------



## Hippie420

Don't have a clue what percent the stuff I grow is running, but I can feel the first toke, and if I take three or four, I turn into a Gumby.


----------



## lyfespan

Hippie420 said:


> You made me spit Coke all over my laptop! Thanks for the first laugh of the day!



I only aim to please, hehe:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

NOT exactly what I wanted but once your there, ya gotta buy something!
("only" $20)

If it were twice the size it would be damn near what I actually wanted.

:vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment PICT1169.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

I think I'd be too clumsy for a glass pipe. Here's my 43 year old vaporizer. 

View attachment late january 014.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is cute Joe.. I like it.

Hippy, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Keef

My pipe looks. Looks like the one I bought after losing the one before it !  My smoking handycap is that Iearned to roll a joint with a dollar bill !-- I can lay the paper down and roll on a flat surface but I don't dance or roll free hand joints ! -- Poison Ivy -- aka-- RWS broke my bong !-- A few more lights and I might forgive her !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Jesus OG and Bruce Banner were two of the most potent indicas of 2014 says hightimes !-- both tested close to 28% !-  Got to have me some !



Keef look into Barneys Farm Night Shade....been growing it for years and it hits about 25% thc and the cbd is like 1.41 % or some crazy number. Too medicated to go and look but I will say this....Night Shade is short and bushy and packs alot of weight...not uncommon to get 1/4lb without training. I have seen 7 + ounces when she is trained. Just a suggestion if you like indica heavy hybrids...she won the cup in 2006 I believe. (Dried/Cured weight)


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> That is cute Joe.. I like it.
> 
> Hippy, that is gorgeous.



Yea hippy.....Here is my old rig....she has seen some smoke in her days.


----------



## Rosebud

That is really cute Kraven. I bet it feels smooth and well loved.


----------



## umbra

My illadelph my son broke trying to clean, my zob  the dog swiped it with her tail and crashed, the pipe I've had since 1970...my son borrowed without asking, took it to a party, and someone really liked it and stole it. Now I roll joints. Hash joints, bho joints, I don't care...as long as they're joints. But... if I was to buy something...it'd be a sublimator.  http://www.sublimator.ca/ not cheap


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> That is really cute Kraven. I bet it feels smooth and well loved.



Uh huh....her cherry wood bowl is set in a clay pipe. A Seminole Indian made it for me in 1978...she stays cool and smokes oh so clean and rich, it just feels warm to take a rip off her.


----------



## Keef

Just give me some tin foil and a pencil -- or even a beer can -- have weed -- will find a way to smoke it !  Even used a corn cob pipe I made from a corn cob , a ball point pen barrel and some of that metal paste in. Tube !-- smoked that puppy for a couple years before I lost it !  My prime objective is to get that smoke in my lungs !  I'm profecient at it !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Just give me some tin foil and a pencil -- or even a beer can -- have weed -- will find a way to smoke it !  Even used a corn cob pipe I made from a corn cob , a ball point pen barrel and some of that metal paste in. Tube !-- smoked that puppy for a couple years before I lost it !  My prime objective is to get that smoke in my lungs !  I'm profecient at it !



Sounds dangerous to me, probably not a good idea to oxidize aluminum and then inhale it. Hopefully you have stopped that practice?


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, are those really worth that much money? wow.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, are those really worth that much money? wow.



I second that, that's really expensive. I just bought a PAX and that seemed pricey a bit.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I quit that a long  time ago !-- can't remember last time I was out of papers and pipe !  Been times I had everything but fire -- Army SEAR training !-- I can build a fire !-- Can't keep Keef away from a buz !-- oxidizing aluminum might be bad for your health !-- This from people who get stoned and play with butane !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, are those really worth that much money? wow.


 yes they are. 1 hit and I was so high, I had to sit down for 2 hrs


----------



## Joe420Camel

wow, no hesitation in that answer!

pulls chin-hair... hummmmm


Hippie, that pipe blows everything I've seen today outa' the water!
that thing is .... it's  priceless.  

umbra, sorry for your losses.  I know In my youth I destroyed more than I have left to cherish of personal items from my parents' youth.  I'm (were) sorry. 

Keef, gotta scrape the paint off the can before ya burn that (pin hole punched) "screen" section of the can-pipe LOL

:48:

EDIT
this silly LITTLE bubbler actually hits... fairly smooth


----------



## Keef

Night Shade from Barneys Farm -- I'll check it out !-- Thanks for thé 411 Joe ! Goodnight all !


----------



## Keef

Gonna send thé Gloman an e-mail tommorrow and check on him !-- Man gets thé hep-c cure and is virus free -- wonder What hé's catching up on ?--  ready to see if hé put those CFLs I sent to him to good use !


----------



## Keef

Face is swelling so it looks like I'm in for a long night !-- Guys I'm  hoping my cousin will be stopping by as a visitor today !-- Do me a favor and be on your worst behavior !-- Hé's one of us - Hé just don't know it get !


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE. morning everybody, it's gonna be a great day. yall come let's get it started. done had a bowl and the coffee is almost done. peace


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Good morning ya old fart. And good morning to the rest of the OFC. Done waked and baked by myself, couple hours ago. Went to bed early, 2am, hoping to get a little more sleep. No, didn`t work, woke up, wide awake at 5:30am. Nothing against another wake and bake with ya though. Sounds good to me. Wife just got up and made some fresh coffee, so I`m ready. Later. Peace.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning . Way back I would make aluminum foil pipes. wrap them around a broom stick to form the tube and shape a bowl and make a screen by poking holes in more foil. I called it a broom stick pipe . works great in a hurry.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Fog is so thick, I can't see across the street. It's been warm during the day and cold at night, so the difference in temp creates all the fog. Glad I just cut the grass yesterday. We had great glass blowers in NJ. Wheaton Village has a great glass blower program. There is a movie on Netflix about making really sick glass pipes. Degenerate Art.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, kids! Been chatting with Miss Lisa. She said the cure had Glo down a bit, but his computer also took a dump on him, so maybe that's why he hasn't been around.

Yoop, guess I got enough sleep for the both of us. Went out around 04:00 and woke up at 10:00. Six hours! Woke up feeling drugged! Back's been giving me hell for the last week, so the extra nod time was pure bliss. Feels good enough to be able to hold down a bar stool for a couple hours this afternoon.

That old weed burner I posted a pic of is an exact duplicate of one that was taken from me by a State Storm Trooper back in '71 after a lengthy traffic stop. Soon as the bastard cut me loose I headed for Touch Boutique and bought three pipes, tore 'em all apart, and made one just like the confiscated one. Learned to travel with joints only.
I've got a top that fits it that hooks up to an aquarium pump for continuous shotguns. Messed up a lot of gray matter with it back in the day.


----------



## lyfespan

Morning fellers, coffees on, bowls burnt, and in just ordered new seeds from Greenpoint seeds, no shipping. Went with Gu's ONYCDxSTARDAWG, wanted to see what Co. has going on.


----------



## Keef

Hello is this thing on ?-- Morning O.F.C. !--  I may be late but I'm building a memberable buzz !


----------



## Rosebud

keef, i gotta say you make me laugh every day. Thank you.  I just got back from the personal trainer,,,she took one look at me and went easy on me... Good thing.

I will be smoking a lot of pot now if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Keef

Personal Trainer ?-- The only way to make me run is to shoot at me !   I'm down with an after workout  burn !  Just woke up and giving my lungs a workout right now !-


----------



## Rosebud

She is only 12 bucks a session and I am getting strong like bull, not really, strong like...an old lady trying to get strong.  
I don't run either..lol


----------



## Hippie420

I forgot to go to the gym today. That makes 27 years straight........


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,.
Touch Boutique ? Many memories from that old house. Remember the original location on Court ST. ? if I`m thinking right, the mural from the front is in the museum.


----------



## Keef

The year we moved to the beach we bought new bicycles because it's only a mile from the house !  That first ride to the beach was easy -- I thought I can get this old body in shape again - No Problem 
!-- the trip home was not so fun !-- We had a 20-25 mph tailwind on the way to the beach !-- Ever try to ride a bike into a 20 mph head wind ?-- I had to just carry my bike most of the way home which seemed like it took 2 years - 6 months !!  The bike is in the garage and I haven 't been on it since !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven I quit that a long  time ago !-- can't remember last time I was out of papers and pipe !  Been times I had everything but fire -- Army SEAR training !-- I can build a fire !-- Can't keep Keef away from a buz !-- oxidizing aluminum might be bad for your health !-- This from people who get stoned and play with butane !



Keef was not trying to be a buzz kill, and yes I understand SEAR training. I was a Marine (1st Mar. Div. 2nd Battalion 4th Marines Hotel Company). I was well indoctrinated in Advanced SF training...it's not important what my MOS was, I just did my service and got out. Since 1996 I have been an RN and was just worried that you were causing yourself harm. Peace dude!


----------



## Keef

Kraven -  I was just jacking with U !-- O 2 can be a poison in too high a concentration !  As U know !-- Do any time in the O.R. or recovery ?  Worked as an O.R. Scrub Tech for 20 years !-- I met my wife in the horsepital !-- She is a professional like yourself but still working so she stays in the closet until the law changes !   I guess U would understand what that really means more than others !-- RWS-- Runs With Scissors !--  At her x-mas party a guy had a heart attack at the bar and fell out !-- This is in a room full of Docs and nurses !-- R.W.S. was right there when it happened and we.t right into C.P.R mode while everyone one else froze in place !  He was dead !-- RWS - said not on my shift and worked him !  A respiratory guy finally broke his panic and took over breathing him !-- When EMS got there he was pink and breathing !  Girl friend then got a So Co 100 proof refill and headed back to the dance floor !---- Since then I try to be careful not to step on her cape !


----------



## Keef

This has always been funny to me but back in the day I took the EMS classes so I could work in the E.R.  or the O.R. -- At the beginning of the program they ask each of us to stand and explain why we wanted to be EMTs -- I knew better than to get high before class but I did it anyway !-- When I'm high I have a tendency to entertain myself -- My turn and I stood up ,introduced myself and said the reason I wanted to be an EMT was because U get to go fast as U want and U can run redlights without getting a ticket !-- Told them I was more qualified to drive an ambulance than any of them and I got the tickets to prove it !  U could hear a pin drop !


----------



## Keef

Cool!-- RWS is calling in sick and hanging out with me tonight !-- I convinced her she had a " Brain Cloud"-- as in Joe vs. The Valcano !-  Everybody knows U can't work with a brain cloud !


----------



## yooper420

"Brain Cloud", is that any different from a "Brain Fart" ? That`s what we call `em up north anyway. Rattle, rattle, shake, shake.


----------



## Keef

In the Tom Banks movie Tom plays a patients who believes he's coming down with every disease he hears of -- His Dr.who tells him he has a brain fog and has only months to live so he should live it up ! Just to get rid of him for awhile ! So begins the saga of Joe vs. The Valcano !


----------



## Hippie420

64 oz of the finest pilsner ever made, four canna caps, six flexrls, a big dab of Beemer's Botanical Balm, and a bowl full of weed/keef/oil, and the back is doing OK.


----------



## Keef

I'm already thinking about recovery and reuse of Everclear when drying an extract -- The things I have to work with are a pressure cooker, 25 ft of Aquarium bubbler tubing , a remote temp gauge, an army surplus suction machine or a seal -a- meal machine and plenty of ice ! How would I dry extracted oil ?


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven -  I was just jacking with U !-- O 2 can be a poison in too high a concentration !  As U know !-- Do any time in the O.R. or recovery ?  Worked as an O.R. Scrub Tech for 20 years !-- I met my wife in the horsepital !-- She is a professional like yourself but still working so she stays in the closet until the law changes !   I guess U would understand what that really means more than others !-- RWS-- Runs With Scissors !--  At her x-mas party a guy had a heart attack at the bar and fell out !-- This is in a room full of Docs and nurses !-- R.W.S. was right there when it happened and we.t right into C.P.R mode while everyone one else froze in place !  He was dead !-- RWS - said not on my shift and worked him !  A respiratory guy finally broke his panic and took over breathing him !-- When EMS got there he was pink and breathing !  Girl friend then got a So Co 100 proof refill and headed back to the dance floor !---- Since then I try to be careful not to step on her cape !


Woot Great to hear, I'm just an ortho. love it though. After taking so many lives i wanted to give back, so becoming a nurse was my dream when i made it back to the world. I'm glad we had a chance to chat, I like you and hope we can develop a friendship over time. It's nice to know that other share my fate in the seep south....tell RWC good job with the code !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> In the Tom Banks movie Tom plays a patients who believes he's coming down with every disease he hears of -- His Dr.who tells him he has a brain fog and has only months to live so he should live it up ! Just to get rid of him for awhile ! So begins the saga of Joe vs. The Valcano !



Loved that movie! They asked me what my desire was to be a nurse was and I just told them flat out I love the idea of having access to all the good meds.......then slowly followed it up with to help all the people who need a caring hand. Wow this new PAX came today and I am high!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for your service Kravenhead, then and now.


----------



## Keef

My route to medicine was a little different than yours but there are perks to it !-- I grew up working steel and went into the army after high school -- the army in all it's wisdom decided I would make a good -- military policeman -- go figure ?-- lots of free weed !-- Went Back home and went back to working steel-- worked for a man who drank a little much and sold concrete machines that didn't exist !-- Back at the shop my mentor and I had to bud said machine -- was doing R.&D for a concrete company up north whenI built a revolutionary New type machine -- They had what they needed from me and after setting the shop up to produce the machine -- I got an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day ! Decided to go back into the army and never build for anyone else but myself in the future !-- picked O.R. Scrub Tech off a list after repeating basic training again and testing !- I figured I could clean just about anything -- no shooting in war time seemedike the job for me !-- Somebody could at least have told me a scrub nurse do.'t have nothing to with cleaning !  Turned out the adrenaline junky inside me thrived in day life or death decisions ! One day I build again !-- Wet Heat !-- a totally New type of engine !-- I must be high as a kite to even mention this !


----------



## yooper420

I be the first one here this morning. Not a problem, it`s "wake and bake" time. Grab a bowl, a cup of coffee and join me, it ain`t gonna hurt ya, only get ya buzzed.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. wake but no bake this morning, i got to go in the machine this morning. coffee is smelling pretty good at this point. yall have a great day, peace.


----------



## bozzo420

I quit high school and joined the army in the middle of Viet Nam war.  Picked the infantry. Proof of what drugs and alcohol will do to your brain. I learned how to fire a mortar. Not much use for that in real life. One day the sergeant asked if anyone wanted to take a test. You got the rest of the day off. I raised my hand. I did not even know what the GED test was.  I write 84 on every test I have taken.   All in all it was best choice I ever made .    good morning OFC


----------



## Hippie420

My lottery number was 003. Came real close to living in the Land of Maple Syrup.


----------



## yooper420

Draft lottery ? What the hell was that ? When I got drafted, they took everyone born during that week or month. Got that letter that started off thusly : Greetings from the President of the United States. You are hereby ordered to report for induction at 0600 hrs. on 21 November 1967. Just what I wanted to hear. Yeah, right.

PS,
3 days after my 20th birthday. Good friend was 2 weeks older, got drafted a year earlier.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- still trying to figure out which way is up !-Love my Kuerig Coffee -- found my pipe soon all will be well with the world !  Mane - I had to do basic training twice -- but that Warrant Officer Development course was the worst !-- I was an infantry M.P. -- 2nd Inf. Division -- had my feelings hurt at flight school -- they called infantry " crunchies" cause when U land a helicopter on them the go crunch !


----------



## Keef

I know it is not politically correct but at one time there was a phrase I remember --Kill them all - Let God sort'm out !  It was a different time and I don't expect those that followed to understand --like my tee shirt used to say -- Southeast Asia War Games -- 2nd Place !  Confusing ain't it !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Weird morning is all I can say. I remember my mother making arrangements to smuggle me to Canada, in order to not get drafted. I remembering laughing at her and saying, they will never take me. They don't draft epileptics.


----------



## yooper420

Basic training. A royal PITA. Anywho, they asked if anyone wanted to be a chopper pilot. Choice to make : Walk through it or fly over it ? Me ? I wanna fly over it. Go to sign up for it and get told you wear glasses you can`t be a pilot (which changed before I got out). OK, I can be a crew chief and get to fly over it anyway. Did it, became a crew chief on a Huey and then a Cobra Helicopter gunship. Had to be a catch and not a pleasant one. Chopper crewmen suffered a 75% casualty rate and I volunteered for it. Glad I got the Cobra crewchief job. Not the end of the story, but enough for now.


----------



## Keef

Let's not start reminiscing about -- back in the day !--  I don't know about U guys but I've made peace with the past !--  Dang !-- They about to legalize weed !-- It's a great time to be alive !-- Did U know that U can order world class pot seed on the new fangled thang they call the internet ?  My first time I felt like Jack and the Bean Stalk !-- trading gold for some magic beans !-- 50 -- White Widow seed for $250 !-- it was a fair trade !   Looking for that Jesus O.G. and Bruce Banner seed now !  Love me some good weed !-- Anyone know if one of those new R.O.V. drone things could carry say a kilo ?


----------



## Keef

It's good to dream and have goals in your life.-- Personally , I have some unfinished biz to complete before I kick the bucket !-- I will fly again!- and I still have to build my masterpiece -- there was once a torpedo being tested and the rudder stuck causing the one ton torpedo to leap 40ft . Out the water !-- I want to take my  jacked up version of that torpedo engine and strap it to a personal watercraft !--


----------



## Keef

Is it obvious how lit up I am today ?


----------



## yooper420

I be gettin` that way. Shortly after noon and I`m on bowl #4 as we speak. Think it`s time to find lunch.


----------



## lyfespan

Ugh hard on the start today, coffee is making me a bit crazy anxious, switched to dabs. Hopefully my heart will calm down jeez


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, here's some porn just for you!
Guess all those ducks, geese, and chickens of mine didn't agree with him. Maybe too much lead in his diet?

Talk about perfect timing! Went to the kitchen to grab another Coke, looked out the kitchen window to check on the critters, and this bastard had his head sticking inside the coup. Grabbed the rifle, threw on the field jacket, and out in the snow I go in slippers and boxers. Critters-1, yotes-0. 

View attachment DSCN0047 - Copy.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Hippie420 said:


> Keef, here's some porn just for you!
> Guess all those ducks, geese, and chickens of mine didn't agree with him. Maybe too much lead in his diet?
> 
> Talk about perfect timing! Went to the kitchen to grab another Coke, looked out the kitchen window to check on the critters, and this bastard had his head sticking inside the coup. Grabbed the rifle, threw on the field jacket, and out in the snow I go in slippers and boxers. Critters-1, yotes-0.



I got a nice mount of a winter coyote, people trip out on how big he is.


----------



## Keef

That ain't hunting !-- critter comes after livestock U get to practice gun control - Coyotes down here have longer legs and not as stocky as that !-  the other day I was on my way across the bay and saw what looked like a huge oil slick -- as I got closer I realized it was a huge flock of ducks--must have been thousands !-- Once in a while some strange animal from the King Ranch wades out to the island and gets bigger and badder with each telling of the story !-- Story of a big hog making the rounds right now !-- If I see evidence I'll quietly make him go away !  Mmmm-- Pork !


----------



## Keef

Don't know if they still make it but I used to have my eye on this kit gun called a Griffen -- single shot 50 caliber -- stop anything U hit including vehicles !-- not much of a rabbit gun though !


----------



## yooper420

A good `yote.


----------



## Keef

U guys were talking about pipes so I rebuilt my bong -- This was my first time having the Widow out of a bong !-- WOW !  This ain't weed for the novice !  My new LEDs work great !-- Tommorrow is harvest / clone day !--  gonna make the change from 1 box every two weeks to 2 boxes every two weeks !-- got about 35 clones ready for bloom !- not a big harvest but nice hard nugs -- the box for harvest on the 15th looks to be my best yet !  Got some supplies coming to start some of those Phantom Cookies and a few more Tranquil Elephantizer !-- be cloning the T.E. and P.C. tommorrow -- root out a clone and send it to bloom if it is a girl the original root stock will be big enough to chop up into many clones. If either is a boy it goes outside to make me some pollen -- I got a girl waiting on it !-- W.W.  X  T.E. ---- or W. W.  X P.C. -- might make some nice crosses !


----------



## yooper420

If I can get this to work right, gonna put up a couple of pictures off my ol` "Table Pipe". Saw it, had to have it. Bought it from a tobacco and pipe store. If you can smoke a whole bowl at one setting, you`re a better man then me, and one stoned mother. The year ? 1972. Remember it well, we got married later that summer. 

View attachment IMG_0498.jpg


View attachment IMG_0499.jpg


View attachment IMG_0500.jpg


View attachment IMG_0501.jpg


View attachment IMG_0503.jpg


----------



## Keef

I like it !-- is that bowl briar or cedar ?  I can make me one of them !-- how hard is it to clean between the bowl and the tubing ?  It's got one of them tootsie pop bowl -- last all day !


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, is that a big chunk of briarwood?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

BEAUTIFUL wood yooper!!


------

LED's are no joke!
(but a real PITA to take pictures under)

:48: 

View attachment PICT1172.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC. Wow, so I got a PAX the other day and I don't think I have been sober since, that thing will blow your mind. Now remember I'm a n00b to vaping so this is all new candy to me. Good to know I'm around some real vet's....I did SWA not SEA. It's like comparing bad-mitten to grenade tossin'. Tip of the hat to the nam vets, they are the real hero's. Enough war talk, gonna pack another bowl!


----------



## Kraven

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> BEAUTIFUL wood yooper!!
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> LED's are no joke!
> (but a real PITA to take pictures under)
> 
> :48:





Whew Joe....thats bad a**.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Joe420Camel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03D7sr5_3BI&x-yt-ts=1422579428&x-yt-cl=85114404[/ame]

there are more modes if you roll it 3 times again 

as far as I know all it does is change the light "show" and delay or turn off (I have not tested) the SLEEP mode timer.   (blue light)

just turn it off (click-in) to reset
:48:


edit
thanks she's a few days from harvest 

NOT me in the vid

don't ya LOVE the taste?!!! combustion ...phhhht -but- the high from burning will keep you coming back now and again


----------



## Kraven

Joe420Camel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03D7sr5_3BI&x-yt-ts=1422579428&x-yt-cl=85114404
> 
> there are more modes if you roll it 3 times again
> 
> as far as I know all it does is change the light "show" and delay or turn off (I have not tested) the SLEEP mode timer.   (blue light)
> 
> just turn it off (click-in) to reset
> :48:
> 
> 
> edit
> thanks she's a few days from harvest




Yea, I love my pax, im using it now. gosh it makes me happy.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yooper420

That`s a chunk of briar wood. Top of the pipe is stamped "Table Pipe", "Imported Briar, Italy". It`s an honest to goodness tobacco pipe, imagine that.


----------



## yooper420

Thanks all for the comments on my ol` chunk of briarwood. Loved it then and still do. And yes, it`s an all day long bowl, seems like it never burns up.


----------



## Rosebud

It looks well loved. That is a great pipe Yopper. 

The dead coyote made me cry... oh well.


----------



## Keef

Mane I done pulled an all day buz again !-- think I more loaded than I was at Wake and Bake !-- it was the bong !  U do know I ain't through yet !--  nice pic Kraven !-- U got red mylar too?  I got some new LEDs from Mars Hydro - 300 watt but has a switch that turns on the red for bloom and blue/white for grow !-- I run both whether in grow or bloom !


----------



## yarddog

Nice looking coyote. That's the last time he ever tries to steal a chicken.


----------



## Hippie420

It's eaten chickens, four ducks, and my prize goose. He had to go. Not too crazy about killing critters, but it's my job to keep the flock safe. Plenty of bunnies and squirrels he could have been munchin' on! I'd be happy if he'd eaten all the whistle pigs, too.


----------



## Keef

The coyote -- LOKI -- trickster god of the Norse !-- also the trickster god of many native tribes -- He do good or do bad !-- Contact with.LOKI is always an omen !-- Beware the unknown is Loki's message !-- didn't know I could read runes did U ?  That's all I can tell U without a full reading !-- Now that Hippie done shot the dam thang I believe the message is clear --- DO NOT --F-- WITH HIPPIES CHICKENS !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Wake and Bake !-- time to get up so U can get down !


----------



## Keef

Three and a half months from fresh cut clones to harvest !-- I don't get to grow the big beauties like some of U but I get by !-- just took my last little SOG with only about a dozen plants the group for harvest on the 15 th will be a full SOG of about 24 plants !   That should put me over the top with an excess for a change !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc, happy saturday.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Three and a half months from fresh cut clones to harvest !-- I don't get to grow the big beauties like some of U but I get by !-- just took my last little SOG with only about a dozen plants the group for harvest on the 15 th will be a full SOG of about 24 plants !   That should put me over the top with an excess for a change !


cool, i would say. where's the pics but i don't think you like posting pics if i remember right.


----------



## umbra

Morning guys. coffee and fog, lol. Plants are amazing. I love starting my day by sitting in the room with my plants. May need to take business trip, soon. Thinking of turning it into a little vacation. My son is already packing, lol. Hawaii for 2 weeks, I'll be in meetings during the day, but partying at night.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC. Did my res change this am and she continues to look great. Fired up the o'l pax and I'm off to grab coffee....second cup. Happy wake and bake all!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Lots 'o sunshine this morning.

Hey Yoop, isn't the vaporizer you had at the Cup a PAX?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning keef, giggy and the rest of the OFC. Got up in time to watch "The Farm Show". Just now turned my computer on. Had my coffee and bowl, ready for another wake and bake on Super Bowl Sunday Eve. Hey, wake and bake all day long. Why not ?
Printed this out several hours ago and duh, didn`t post it. Must be time for another session of wake and bake.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
No, I have an Arizer Solo. Never tried a Pax. When I did my research the Solo won over the Pax. Don`t remember why, other then I liked it better.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Hippie,
> No, I have an Arizer Solo. Never tried a Pax. When I did my research the Solo won over the Pax. Don`t remember why, other then I liked it better.



420, I had a very hard time choosing one over the other....liked them both...PAX won out due to stealth....it just does not look the part to untrained eyes.


----------



## Hippie420

Here's a pic of Keef's crop. 

View attachment IMAG0516.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Think it was Stank found out about the new Solo, called the "Air". It`s a slimmed down version of the Solo. The same mouthpiece fits both. No price. I`m a self taught computer dummie. So if you know your way around a computer you should be able to find out more.


----------



## yooper420

keef`s crop ? What is it? Please, please, please me with the particulars.


----------



## yooper420

Why come some peeps have the little pictures and some only have the numbers ?
Like me.


----------



## Keef

I ask Hippie to post that pics of my little harvest !-- it's not impressive but  I wanted to point out the difference in the way I grow and what some of U do !-- 3 -1/2 months ago these were fresh cut clones.-- I need to trim the bud today and hang it to dry -- 2 weeks from now I'll harvest about 3 times as much !  Beginning today I'll be sending twice as much to bloom as I 've been doing !  U do.'t have to grow x-mas tree looking plants to grow good weed !  That technique allows one maybe two harvest a year -- I'll harvest 26 times in the next year !


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
What ya got there ?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

chopped her DOWN last night 

:48:

in the FULL pic, you cold trace my fingerprints clear as day :vap-bobby_on_the_be

I have a 9" thumb to pinky open-hand, just for perspective. 

View attachment IMG_0421chop.jpg


----------



## Keef

Make me jealous Joe !--maybe these squat T.E. and P.C. will not bolt as much as my widow in bloom -- Widow get all to heavy in bloom -- it's a work in progress - took 4 dozen fresh cuts and they in the cloner -- got 2 P.C. and one TE. clones -- got my eye on that Jesus OG and Bruce Banner 3--- get these T.E. and P.C. sexed -- with a female of each to clone I'll start hunting those seed !  Got some popcorn to trim catch U Later


----------



## bozzo420

what happened ,I use to see the picture. now I see a small black box with an x  . can't open.?


----------



## Keef

When I get the details worked out on this production cycle and the law changes --- I'm gonna plant something like Girl Scout Cookies out side and grow me some weed trees !  That brick weed I planted around the first of December is sexing -- wish I had a plan -- just wanted to see how it would grow before starting revegging !----  All U guys growing big bud --I hate U -- I hate U so very very much !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> what happened ,I use to see the picture. now I see a small black box with an x . can't open.?


 Must be you, Bozzo. All I see is pretty pot pics!


----------



## bozzo420

now I'm fine lol I see them now


----------



## yooper420

Joe,
What I see is a fat hand...................and 3 big fat buds. 
Lookin` good, nice job.


----------



## Keef

Time for a an afternoon burn ? That's what I'm gonna do !


----------



## yooper420

I`m with ya keef.


----------



## yooper420

Any body know why our little pictures that correspond to the numbers in our signature do not work anymore ?


----------



## Joe420Camel

yooper, 
thank you (6'2 260 with hands to match )
I think there was a change in the forum settings and they disabled smiles in our signatures.
Rose is/did ask about it.
we'll see if we get them back

-------

Time for a new kitchen disposal and faucet.
Old disposal (as of last night) just leaks everything straight out the bottom and we hated the faucet since we moved here.

Got to get my smoke on before doing home improvements... nothing goes as planned and I (sometimes, on rare occasions) have been known to get a weee-bit frustrated... (and make things worse)  :hitchair:

:bong: :48: :bong:

-----

thank you keef
just know I get very jealous of growers with more than 4 sqft of flower room :farm:
26" x 22"

. 

View attachment PICT1180.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Hey Joe, you got the little characters back. How`d you do it ?


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, guess it's show your "bud" day. All I have is big green fan leaves....two months and I'll be starting to show off my lady. Bowl loaded, tokes taken!


----------



## Beemer

Good evening you old farts. Stopped getting notices of posts so I just spaced it. My hips have been giving me a lot of pain so I started tacking and taking capsules. Been doing the caps about a week now and my pain is a lot better. Dam I hate pain. you guys were talking about the military. My number was up back in 66 so I joined the Navy. I didn't not want to shoot anyone or get shot at. 3 year 10 months 17 day and 10 hours later got stoned and went home. Happy Days everyone.


----------



## yooper420

Beemer,
Good to hear from ya, you old fart. Believe it or not, we miss your old mug with that big joint in it. Pain is your body`s way of letting you know you`re still alive.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. happy sunday, coffee brewing and having a bowl with a dab of iso. peace


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Ya beat me to it on Super Bowl Sunday. Good morning giggy, good morning to all of the OFC members. Curmudgeonland is alive and well. Another "wake and bake" gotta be in order. Join me.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.    60 days  and counting . outdoor season right around the corner.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC. Bowl packed coffee sitting next to me, wake and bake  and then we are going to head out to the breakfast buffet in an hour......whoohoo Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo,
Good morning Krav,
Are you ready for some football ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Feel like I tried to bust a concrete floor with my face !-  Oh! That's right !- I did !  RWS down with a miagraine !-- Taking care of her best I can !-- I've got a sink , faucet , and disposal to replace also --I hate plumbing !  Gotta find my pipe  -- I just had it !-- Later guys ,!- take care of yourself Beemer !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I guess I am always late to the party being on the West Coast, lol. This Spring will be my first try outdoors. My son and I have been debating what will go outside. Apparently March1 is when outdoor starts out here. There are quite a few seedlings that are being sexed now, so I think will be more about what is ready than any one strain preference. I'm hoping the William's Wonder or the 4 corners will be going outside. Of course, the WWonder can't go outside until it has already begun to flower, just one of those funny traits.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Keef. Hope your plumbing adventure turns out in your favor. Have another bowl and think about it some more. If nothing else you`ll get higher.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning umbra. You`re not late, just a little behind. Easy to catch up. Set down with your son, have a couple of bowls and contemplate the who, what, where and why of it.


----------



## Keef

I'm not doing the plumbing today Yoop -- I patched it up but I need to replace it all soon !- I'm dragging today - Was that Joe wishing he had more bloom room ?  I bet everyone here wishes they had more room !-- if this P.C. or T.E. doesn't stretch like my Widow in bloom , I'm gonna try stacking my Aero SOGs -- 8' ft. Ceiling - shelf at 4 ' and if it works I can double the size of my grow ! LEDs don't produce the heat other lights do so maybe !  Right now I got 2 sq meters in bloom and 1 sq. meter in grow!


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
Sounds like you`re gonna have it rockin`soon. You`re doing the plumbing project the right way, don`t rush into it. Have another bowl and contemplate the project.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning you old farts. Superbowl Sunday here, always make deviled eggs for mr rb...GO HAWKS.
Feel better beemer.

I can't wait to think about growing outdoors!
Good luck with the plumbing, sorry about rws's headache. Keef.


----------



## Keef

The Honey List is never completed !-- got plans to paint outside and inside -- redo the front yard - A rock yard is low maintance if done right -- my wasn't -- looks like a rock weed garden !-- got hardwood floors to install !-  The world won't end if I take the day off !-  I'm gonna do what Yoop said -- I popped those plants out the box for that pic and put them back !-- still haven't harvested them - I got the room and time to give them a few more days --watching tricomes just a hint of amber ! If I needed it I could take it now !  The Rosemary in my cloner is blooming even as it roots !


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. I guess I am always late to the party being on the West Coast, lol. This Spring will be my first try outdoors. My son and I have been debating what will go outside. Apparently March1 is when outdoor starts out here. There are quite a few seedlings that are being sexed now, so I think will be more about what is ready than any one strain preference. I'm hoping the William's Wonder or the 4 corners will be going outside. Of course, the WWonder can't go outside until it has already begun to flower, just one of those funny traits.




http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/usa/rancho-cucamonga?month=3&year=2015
According to this, the days start 12hours on March 17, but March 7 will be the easiest day being when daylight savings ends. So get those girls going out used to the time frame, get em nice and big, and they'll take the transitions it's ease.


----------



## lyfespan

Morning fellas, got some shatter blown out of some of my outdoor left over buds, so a big ole dab of that, blueberry waffles with canna butter and coffee, I'm a happy man


----------



## lyfespan

Oh and the pooty tats seems really happy too, I grabbed one of these, it's like ludes to my cats.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Feliway-Plug--Diffuser-bottle-Milliliters/dp/B000WHUOEI/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1422806914&sr=1-1&keywords=feliway"]http://www.amazon.com/Feliway-Plug--Diffuser-bottle-Milliliters/dp/B000WHUOEI/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1422806914&sr=1-1&keywords=feliway[/ame]


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. I can spend the day trying to find something on the tube that isn't football or I can clean out the grow room and get some seeds a poppin'. By the time I get to the bottom of this bowl, I'll have it figured.

Found a pill bottle full of Green Giant that had been ground up, ready for the bowl two years ago. Figured I'd give it a try before tossing it. Damn! This stuff tastes great and kicks like a Misouri mule!


----------



## bozzo420

I just finished cooking 3 pounds of gulf shrimp for the game party.   games on.


----------



## bozzo420

..





Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Old Farts. I can spend the day trying to find something on the tube that isn't football or I can clean out the grow room and get some seeds a poppin'. By the time I get to the bottom of this bowl, I'll have it figured.
> 
> Found a pill bottle full of Green Giant that had been ground up, ready for the bowl two years ago. Figured I'd give it a try before tossing it. Damn! This stuff tastes great and kicks like a Misouri mule!


 

  that's funny ,my father in law hated football. every Sunday he would put a old movie on. I never said a word....It was his TV


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> The Honey List is never completed !-- got plans to paint outside and inside -- redo the front yard - A rock yard is low maintance if done right -- my wasn't -- looks like a rock weed garden !-- got hardwood floors to install !-  The world won't end if I take the day off !-  I'm gonna do what Yoop said -- I popped those plants out the box for that pic and put them back !-- still haven't harvested them - I got the room and time to give them a few more days --watching tricomes just a hint of amber ! If I needed it I could take it now !  The Rosemary in my cloner is blooming even as it roots !



My honey do list is very short, NO HONEY, HAHAHAHA


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
On my way, need directions.


----------



## Keef

I went out on a shrimp boat -- we didn't catch many shrimp but boy did we bring back a load !


----------



## Beemer

I'm with yooper, boozo. I need directions to this party. If I left right now I might be able t make it. Smoke a bunch of oil and the trip will happen. Happy Days OFC


----------



## 000StankDank000

Yooper so we will smoke the pipe and there will be no lies between us.   Great pipe


----------



## yooper420

Thanks Stank, smoke the pipe (if it don`t kill us) and no lies. Sounds good.


----------



## umbra

Hey Keef, back in the 70's and 80's we would go to Key West and fish for square grouper, lol


----------



## Keef

Square Grouper ?-- hadn't heard that in decades !!-- Of course RWS made me clean my act up !  Paid the fines and got the warrants lifted !  I still get tempted at times !-- I tell myself I'm a soon to be a semi - legal pot farmer - no need for that risk anymore !-- I run a clone factory to feed my rotation but I haven't forgotten how to grow outside !-- It could happen one day -- I know where to get some fine clones !


----------



## Hippie420

Got six on the ground and more coming for the gigantic stupendous blizzard to end all blizzards of 2015. FEL made short work of the first six, and the next six can wait 'til tomorrow.

I love using heavy equipment stoned!


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, loaded a bowl and ready for an after dinner coffee. Rain is falling and it's around a balmy 68F so got the porch windows open and enjoying nature with all my senses. Checked my little girl, she is growing up so fast.... here is a pic I took today, 21 days from germination. Really pleased with my first hydro grow so far. wish me luck.


----------



## yooper420

Great lookin` girl, what do you call her ? (strain)


----------



## jaga

_Good morning all I am coming out of hibernation a lil early _


----------



## jaga

_Has any one grown Flash babylon 
she is an auto that just keeps going , I still havent chopped her and she is a good month past her due harvest date_ 

View attachment DSC_0408 (1).jpg


----------



## jaga

she has good but loose buds   

View attachment DSC_0410.jpg


----------



## yooper420

jaga,
So good to see you stop by, my old friend. Join us as we have wake and bake this morning. Buds looking good.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Glad U could join us  Jaga !-- I'm up early practicing for the Wake and Bake !-- Think I'm ready !


----------



## Keef

Toasted !-- Mane I think this Tranquil Elephantizer and Phantom Cookies are gonna work out great !  They make me understand why the Widow is not recommended for a Sea Of Green !-- short squaty plants won't be as top heavy as my widow in bloom -- U guys helped me find the T.E. seed  a week later and they woulda been gone -- if anyone runs across those hightimes most potent indica winners - Bruce Banner #3 and I can't remember the other one -- we talked about the two !-- gotta have me some of them seed !-  if it's the best then I Gotta have it !


----------



## giggy

morning everyone looks like i am late to the wake and bake. that's ok cause i already had my bowl and coffee is almost done. yall have a great day.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Today sucks crazy storm
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422883983.096241.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Little bit of a cold spell here.....20 below zero. Only good thing...no wind. COLD, COLD, COLD.


----------



## bozzo420

great game  ,what a finish. good morning OFC.


----------



## yooper420

Definitely agree with ya on that one bozzo, it was a kinda boring game until the last few minutes of the game.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC...no wake and bake today, headed out the door to check on a friend who's been sick. see ya'll this afternoon.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Great lookin` girl, what do you call her ? (strain)



Barney's Farm critical kush. It's one of the two strains I prefer, the other being night shade....also a Barney's Farm strain.


----------



## bozzo420

critical was the best one last summer for me.  one toker


----------



## umbra

Morning Guys. Keef, the Jesus OG is subfools work. It's in stock at Attitude.. I feel for everyone with snow and cold...mostly I feel glad I ain't no where near ya. Gonna be 68 today. Just went out into the backyard and picked a naval orange for breakfast. I am digging Cali every time I see snow somewhere else. 4 weeks in and the plants are rocking. Tangies are beginning to turn color. Visible trichomes spreading down the leaves. Going to need to take a few pix.


----------



## Hippie420

Got all the wind down here, Yoop. The foot of snow got whipped into drifts by up to 50 mile an hour winds. Kids got a drift level with the top of her car. Gonna finish watching Springer and fire up the FEL after firing up a bowl. I'll get mine cleaned out and head for my neighbor's. Don't know why: Unless you're in a monster truck, you ain't making it down the road.


----------



## umbra

dreamlotus at 4 weeks


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra ! Waiting on refund check !  Nice pic is that under blue LEDs ?  It was 70ish yesterday and 55 today !--Lots of citrus here in Rio Grande Valley -- they grow a sweet lemon I've been looking for !  I've got bannana trees !-- no one told me they grow new plants from the root !  Started with one now I got five and chop new shoots !-- got bannanas last year !- nasty little things !


----------



## umbra

No Keef, no leds. Under a MH and using a ring flash. When I lived in NJ, I was growing dwarf citrus and bananas in 5 gal buckets. Brought them indoors during the winter. My orange lemons were interesting to say the least. I took those to a local bar, and they cut them up and folks tried them. They were a little freaked out, and not expecting a lemon.


----------



## Hippie420

Driveway's cleared and didn't peal the side out of the Old Hen's new ride with the bucket. Watched the County Road Commission get stuck with their Galion road grader. Took him a while, but he managed to get it going again. You know you've got some snow when they manage to stick one of those!

Road's open, the bar is calling!

Nice looking bud porn, Umbra. When I think of you out in the PRK breathing all that crap they call air, I don't mind the snow so much.

Kraven, love the looks of your lady. Easy to see the indica in her.


----------



## Keef

Scares me to think of Hippie on heavy equiptment doing his best Stoned Road Warrior !-- orange lemons -- dog you'll breed anything !-- sounds good !-- I hate to say it but -- I hope I get another year to prepare for the end of prohibition !--  I want 4 outstanding clone lines !-- Nothing wrong with my Widow but she would do better outside -- T.E. I got !-- P.C. looks promising !-- see if I can lay hands on that Jesus O.G. !-- How's that Williams Wonder look Umbra ?  Any suggestions ?


----------



## umbra

Like the dreamlotus, the Williams Wonder are being grown by my son. They are just seedlings at the moment, but placed into the 12/12 tent to force flowering. The are quite vigorous, large leaves, very afghani looking.


----------



## Joe420Camel

how soon do you 12/12 a seedling? (for sexing)
any tips/tricks to re-veging
:48:


----------



## umbra

when I do reveg, I flush them to a certain degree and give them high N. Try to keep as many leaves on the plant as I can. Pretty much it. After the seed sprouts I put them in rooter cubes. Once the roots come out of them I transplant into 20 oz cups and place in 12/12. So maybe 2 weeks from germ, they are at 12/12. Of course, they are not sexually mature yet.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
We just got cold, no snow. Had been windy for3-4 days before that.


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
Very sexy picture of that "dream girl". I`m in love.


----------



## Keef

Yo Joe -- I'm the freak and do things different !-- don't know if it'll help -- I've got those 4 T.E. seedlings in aero and when they have about 5-6 sets of leaves I take the top off and put it in the cloner -- when it has roots I can move the root stock to bloom and let it it finish if it's a girl and begin to clone the Hell out of the exams in veg.-- if it is a boy I  take all examples outside to finish in winter and gather me some pollen -  Hermies are destroyed ! I also revegg some -- but my Widow finishes at about 18 inches - I don't know about revegging big plants !


----------



## Keef

I explained what I do but not why -- When I move the T.E. I've cloned to bloom and it's a girl -- I could.pull it back and let it veg more bit since I'll already have an example in grow I can let the little girl finish!- that way I get a taste and find out howong it takes to finish -- then when I move a mess of her clones to bloom I know what to expect !


----------



## Joe420Camel

right on.  thank you both!

that sounds soooo early for the poor lil rascals to go through the stress but that's where your experience trumps my guess/feeling!!

I've topped the plant in question and that top is in an aero-cloner as I type, only been a few days so no roots.
Just trying to learn another way. Alternatives are always nice to have.


kids asleep, looks like there will be school tomorrow, ... mumble, coffee, mumble, check, OK!

Lets get ready to  Boooooooong  Iiiiiiiiit  Uuuuuuuup  !!!!! 
:48:


----------



## yooper420

Thought that I was gonna be late to the opening session of "wake and bake" this morning, but alas, not late. So that means it`s time, get a cup of coffee and a bowl and let`s have at it. Wake and bake time ya`ll.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Joe U got to experiment !--  I played around with some grafting enough to know it can be done !--  44 and raining at the beach with a high of 50 --  been up about an hour - working on an all day buzz !- What's the outside pharmers planting this spring ?--   If that Jesus O.G. is available In a couple weeks I'll be getting seed -- The Widow , T.E. , P.C. and Jesus O.G. and I'll have my hands full. --  time for more coffee and another pipe !-  Do another Wake and Bake !


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, keef and the rest of the ofc. sorry i haven't been around much, been busy around the house and dealing with nute problems. i think i may have that under control, well i hope anyway. yall have a great day.


----------



## bozzo420

cold in the south, so It's bitter cold in the north.   morning OFC. Personally I would wait and take clones after they show their sex. reveging clones from 2 week budding plants gives you  crazy bushes.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo that's when I take clones from my Widow and I learned it from U !-- The reason I clone new seed plants is just for insurance !-- if I have more than one example of a plant I can lose one and I haven't lost the plant !-- it'll take me a few months after sexing to get enough clones to be able to work it like I worm my Widow - got my store bought 25 spot cloner full of fresh cuts one of my homemade 34 spot boxes full and  a 34 spot box  where they veg for about a month before going to bloom !  Finally too the point I have time to air dry instead of oven drying at 195 degrees !--   Hey Joe - I use a 396 gpm pump in my boxes that has a filter - it almost eliminates plugged micro sprayers !


----------



## Keef

Hot dam !- got very nice tax refund coming !-- this is Keef x-mas time !- I got myself list !-- 2 more LEDs. - a magical butter machine -- some Jesus O.G. seed !-- 2 more pumps and another bubbler pump !  Gonna move my veg. So I can have 8 boxes in bloom !  Then done until prohibition ends!-- I want to be able to fill a warehouse with clones at that time !-- The time comes I got some friends who can tell me what kind of frog dirt or whatever to grow in !


----------



## Joe420Camel

nice!!

friends, I wish I could experiment more!!
I'm hiding from my daughter and the state I live in down here in my basement in a 2' (wide)x 4'3" (deep)x 5'8" (tall)  stealth "cabinet" ... ONE plant in flower and maybe 2 "bonsai moms" + an 8 sight clone bucket in VEG is all the space I have.  
Just can't pop 6 seeds and let nature take its course.
FEM seeds are easy but these regular beans pose a problem to my space.
Still learning the best way to use/abuse the space 

now, wake-up!! and bake-up!!
:48:


----------



## umbra

Morning Guys. Wake n bake is under way. Firing up a hash joint covered with bho. If that doesn't get things started, not much will.


----------



## yooper420

Joe,
Do understand your problem keeping it all underground. Gotta hide from the state. Is your daughter old enough to understand the medical benefits of MJ ? (none of my business really, so just tell me to shut up). My 3 kids, all adults, know about my hobby. 
#1 boy, knows more about growing then me, used to grow, can not use now because of job
#2 girl, never has used, knows about my hobby, voted in favor of MJ
#3 boy, never has used due to job, only kid to actually be in my garden room
#1 is oldest 40, #2 is 30, #3 is 29


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
You trying to get a buzz or something ? Any joiners ?
Good morning too.


----------



## Joe420Camel

8 years old... 

could still innocently narc me out @ school etc

plans are on the (stalled out) move to "finish" the basement with a bathroom, craft/play room, a utility sink, few lockable doors between my area and the rest of the world and Oh, a "lost" / 100% stealth room big enough to fit two 3x3 tents on either side of the opening/door. (9' x 3') 

THEN I can really start to play!! :guitar:


----------



## Keef

I'm a lucky man when it comes to the grow !-  Just me and R.W.S. here !-- The plan is to get her out the hospital when prohibition ends !-- until then I stay hid and prepare !-- I may be brain damaged but I can grow some weed !-- Joe I'm growing in a walk in closet and I'm about to confiscate a bath tub size shower stall as a temp. home for my veg./ nursery !  Recently reached weed independence - be jarring the kolas and extracting everything else to put up some inventory for when prohibition ends !   Should I ever want to partner with someone as a grow master -- I quess the O.F. C. Is kinda like a resume !-- Anyone can say they know how to grow weed but I can show them who taught me ! Sure I used to grow gorrila weed but I did not know how much I didn't know !   Now I got the O.F.C. and their combined knowledge  !


----------



## yooper420

Joe420Camel said:


> 8 years old...
> 
> could still innocently narc me out @ school etc
> 
> plans are on the (stalled out) move to "finish" the basement with a bathroom, craft/play room, a utility sink, few lockable doors between my area and the rest of the world and Oh, a "lost" / 100% stealth room big enough to fit two 3x3 tents on either side of the opening/door. (9' x 3')
> 
> THEN I can really start to play!! :guitar:


 

Sounds like a plan, a good one too. Hope it all comes to fruition soon. 8 year olds are neat, good age. Understand where you`re coming from though.


----------



## umbra

Joe, I grew in a box I built. I put it under the stairs in the basement. I added a carbon filter and a secret panel to hide it. My sons never knew I grew. They found out after they went off to college and came home for Christmas 1 year and I upgraded to a tent.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning everyone. Keef the Magic butter machine people just sent  me the butter machine discount again. Get $25 off 
http://go.referralcandy.com/share/838H4QM


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Beemer !-- I might talk a good game about being part of the legal weed biz !-- but-- 36% tax rate is a hard pill to swallow - I'll probably stay Outlaw !-- If I have the best weed U can find this won't be a problem !  My daughter grew up knowing what I was doing making late night runs and I never hid my medicine from her !-- She never used and now she's an ultra conservative and doesn't want my two granddaughters exposed to my life style !-- ones 10 the other 8 and I have only met the oldest when she was born and never met the younger !-- One day they'll begin to ask questions and perhaps I can get to know them when they are older !


----------



## Keef

I didn't make that last post looking for sympathy !-- all I ever wanted for my daughter was an easier life than I had !-- She's an engineer and married to one and them babies will never want for a thing !  I did good !-- When she was born my ex said get this thing away from me !-- I did !    Life is good now for both of us !


----------



## giggy

hey how is everybody? damn i made it here in the evening time for change. joe i hide my grow from the daughter too, but she is 36 and tries to use things against you.


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC. Getting my swerve on. Cold here...brrrrr!


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef said:


> I didn't make that last post looking for sympathy !-- all I ever wanted for my daughter was an easier life than I had !-- She's an engineer and married to one and them babies will never want for a thing ! I did good !-- When she was born my ex said get this thing away from me !-- I did ! Life is good now for both of us !


 
I was going to say Keef...

but say it anyway
That sucks man, not fair to you but I bet you raised her to be a strong willed, confident mofo just like you and guess what? ya DID!
She's only doing EXACTRLY what you would have done in her position, what she thinks is RIGHT! and watch out who ever or what ever is in her way! 
It's just a shame you can't have a little contact with the grandkids.
... 
emotional aspirin? don't mind if I do :48:


----------



## Rosebud

My daughter turned 40 today, how can she be older then me.  

We raise our kids to be independent, then they are...

Join me for a bowl of satori?


----------



## Joe420Camel

trying a wet bud from my latest while she (they) are @ (hip-hop) dance-class as I type (too) Rosebud
:48:

reading my posts: its like 2 sentences in one lol


edit
I'd like to think the wife and I are old enough (early 40s) to see/appreciate her and parenthood.  
neither of us "rushed" or oops-ed into it in our 20s, both intending on doing the parent thing in our early/mid 30's

It's tough, HER stability and strength and independence is EVERYTHING, that's our job/obligation/best thing for her and yet we have to teach her that knowing it will pull her away from us... ENJOY NOW!!! It aint here long!!
[good weed!]


----------



## Keef

I got to quit doing that !- I made a batch of Cannacaps out of some decarbed trim and had to test for potence !-- They passed !-- Two would have been plenty but I took 4 !--  thought all was well till I stood up !--  Ain't making them out of trim anymore !--  got to close one eye to focus !-- bout ready for it to peak !--


----------



## yooper420

Time for a Curmudgeonland wake and bake session. Are you ready for it ? 
1. Good morning OFC
2. Cup of coffee
3. Bowl of favorite herb
4. What ya got ?
5. Wake and bake time


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and waiting on the coffee right now. yall have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy, knew you`d be here before long. All going to bed early means to me is that I get up earlier.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  I see on the news that Texans are getting caught bringing a little something home from a Colorado pot vacation !-- I feel like I need to make a public announcement !- If U just have to bring a little something special home -- drop it in the mail to yourself in one them boxes they got !  Travel clean !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Coffee is ready, and so am I.


----------



## Hippie420

Are small amounts of weed a misdemeanor in Texass? Contraband sent through the US mail system is a felony.......if ya get caught!


----------



## Keef

I never ate weed before some Old Farts turned me on to it !-- Now that I can I'm dialing it in !--  I prefer it with cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil -- the kind that taste like coconut !  After my pipe and coffee - I take a couple caps wash them with about five mills of coconut oil -- I've been following that with a cup of vanilla coffee !-- Really helps with the pain and the buzz is nice !  I used to go thru the trouble of cooking the weed in the oil then filtering out weed and filling caps with oil -- now I just pack weed into caps and chase it with some oil !-- or food -- I don't like to eat breakfast !


----------



## Keef

Hippie they find a roach in your car -  U will go to jail and they may take your car !   I live on a major smuggling route -- There are fixed and mobile border patrol check points !  --


----------



## Keef

Although it is a felony to send contraband thru the mail -- U.P.S. and Fed -Ex just don't seem to care - more weed is moved by them than anyone else !   I would never do anything like that but that's what I hear !


----------



## Hippie420

When I was a pup, they had a guy in the mitten doing ten long for two joints! Now I can burn one in the front yard and wave at the Klingons as they pass by on the highway.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> When I was a pup, they had a guy in the mitten doing ten long for two joints! Now I can burn one in the front yard and wave at the Klingons as they pass by on the highway.


 

John Sinclair is of who you speak. Went to the "John Sinclair Freedom Rally" at Crisler Arena in Ann Arbor, headed by John Lennon, with guest star Stevie Wonder. Been to many, many concerts, but at this one, the only one I can say this about, you did not have to smoke anything as literally, all you had to due was inhale. Smoke in that building was that thick. John Sinclair lives in Amsterdam and is a seed merchant.


----------



## Keef

Texas will roll over soon for only one reason --- Colorado collected 286 million in weed sales tax last year !-- but as of now they have a special task force around -- if any weed like we grow shows up on the street they are tasked with tracing it back to the source !--  I ain't moving squat !  This is truely the south Texas war zone ! The war on weed  continues !


----------



## bozzo420

shoot keef you should of seen me when the first batch of hot chocolate chip cookies came out of the oven. 2 glasses of milk later I was toast.


----------



## Keef

Around here people smoke brickweed or nothing !-- They know nothing about other uses !-- there's no hash, no RSO or anykind of concentrate !- They ain't got a clue what I'm gonna unleash on them come the end of prohibition !-- Thanks to the O.F.C. !   I hope I get another year to practice with concentrates and build up a supply !


----------



## Hippie420

Got lucky, almost. Old Hen walked in the bedroom, grabbed my shorts, pulled 'em clean off of me, tossed 'em in the laundry basket and walked out........

Oh well, I get some clean shorts outta it.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Got lucky, almost. Old Hen walked in the bedroom, grabbed my shorts, pulled 'em clean off of me, tossed 'em in the laundry basket and walked out........
> 
> Oh well, I get some clean shorts outta it.



damn hippie if we lived in the same state i'd say that was my ol lady.


----------



## giggy

how is everybody this evening? we are doing ok out this way. just got home from the doctors, told me i was a fatass which i already knew, got on to me about my knee, then dropped a bomb and told me i needed to get a colonoscopy. this is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Rosebud

Bummer giggy. I keep hearing i need a new knee.. I am not doing it.. What did they do in the olden days? Limp? lol  At least with your scope there should be good drugs involved.

I have never removed my husbands shorts for laundry... just saying..


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> how is everybody this evening? we are doing ok out this way. just got home from the doctors, told me i was a fatass which i already knew, got on to me about my knee, then dropped a bomb and told me i needed to get a colonoscopy. this is not my cup of tea.



Evening OFC...Gig....you will end up getting the colonoscopy in the end (ha-ha). Sorry to hear your knee is troubling you...I'm an ortho nurse so if you ever have questions I would be glad to answer them to the best of my knowledge and if I don't know I won't bullshit you. Cold a here and spitting rain.....just a miserable day to be out in!


----------



## giggy

i walk with a bad limp now, and if i walk to much it almost takes me down. i have been on tabs for a few years now, 10's at that and i'm supposed to take one every 4 hours. noway i can do that 2 a day at the most and they get broke in half, i really don't like them. now a packed bowl or a doobie and i'm ready.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> Evening OFC...Gig....you will end up getting the colonoscopy in the end (ha-ha). Sorry to hear your knee is troubling you...I'm an ortho nurse so if you ever have questions I would be glad to answer them to the best of my knowledge and if I don't know I won't bullshit you. Cold a here and spitting rain.....just a miserable day to be out in!



we do the light bright jokes here. the surgery is what scares me and has for a long time. then i read this, where a buddy on a car site i belong to, that came on late the week before and says, i lost my donna today and she went in my arms. he came back to let us know what happen, seems she had knee surgery and about 9 days later she had a blood clot. i know this can happen anytime but when i had my tumor removed i had a asthma attack while on the table, i have never had asthma in my life, so i get my attention real quick.


----------



## bozzo420

John Sinclair was at the 420 party in Flint . he spends a lot of time there. Smoked a big one with him.


----------



## Rosebud

giggy said:


> we do the light bright jokes here. the surgery is what scares me and has for a long time. then i read this, where a buddy on a car site i belong to, that came on late the week before and says, i lost my donna today and she went in my arms. he came back to let us know what happen, seems she had knee surgery and about 9 days later she had a blood clot. i know this can happen anytime but when i had my tumor removed i had a asthma attack while on the table, i have never had asthma in my life, so i get my attention real quick.



I read a book about it and it scares me to death. I have never had surgery and I am 6almost3... My sister had a friend that had a stroke with one knee replacement and a heart attack with the second.. NO thank you. I take a lot of natural stuff, anti inflammatories like Ginger and collagen complex and I am working out to be stronger so if i had to have it I could take care of myself. I will do anything to avoid it. Glad to hear I am not the only one giggy.


----------



## Kraven

All good, my belief is the least invasive the better. To be honest each town has maybe 1 or 2 good knee doc's...I have seen many horror stories personally. My advice is if you ever have to have it done, wait till the other one goes, get them both at the same time.....cause the pain and rehab is so intense you will only go through that once!


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- When I started in the O.R. it was before scopes -- 12 inch incision for a  for any knee surgery !--Ya'll quit being sissies about surgery !-- After having to run away from the hospital to get up after shattering my face , I had to walk back into that place of Woe for surgery to reconstruct my face !-- Kraven - I had a Complex Zygomatic / Maxilary repair with plates and screws !  Since no one ever checked or stabilized my c-spine it was 6 months before the 3 bulged disc in my neck !  Woke upin recovery room in 4 point restraints !--Seems I woke up fighting ! Never been that scared  all my life !


----------



## Rosebud

See, it is stories like that make me crazy. Your poor face.  who you calling a sissy. I had natural childbirth. LOL.


----------



## Keef

It was a year before I was diagnosed with traumatic brain injury and post traumatic stress disorder !-- Come a long ways since those dark days of almost suicidal agony !  There were times I knew I could not trust my own instincts !-- but guess what -- HE'S BACK !!!


----------



## giggy

it's a wonder that i'm doing as well as i am. i have been rough on myself over the years. bad part is the list is getting longer everyday.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I read a book about it and it scares me to death. I have never had surgery and I am 6almost3... My sister had a friend that had a stroke with one knee replacement and a heart attack with the second.. NO thank you. I take a lot of natural stuff, anti inflammatories like Ginger and collagen complex and I am working out to be stronger so if i had to have it I could take care of myself. I will do anything to avoid it. Glad to hear I am not the only one giggy.



i'm not a paranoid person till it comes to something like a surgery on myself or one of my love ones. i had to have my hand put back together two surgeries, and then i had a warthin's tumor i had to get removed. and i a grown man was terrified even with the minor one i have had to have, hell i cringe to needles.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Kraven -- When I started in the O.R. it was before scopes -- 12 inch incision for a  for any knee surgery !--Ya'll quit being sissies about surgery !-- After having to run away from the hospital to get up after shattering my face , I had to walk back into that place of Woe for surgery to reconstruct my face !-- Kraven - I had a Complex Zygomatic / Maxilary repair with plates and screws !  Since no one ever checked or stabilized my c-spine it was 6 months before the 3 bulged disc in my neck !  Woke upin recovery room in 4 point restraints !--Seems I woke up fighting ! Never been that scared  all my life !



bro aint no sissy, i'll stand up to a buzz saw if i have to, but surgery scares the crap out of me. lol. when they removed the tumor from my throat area i was on the table almost 3 hours. while i was under i had a asthma attack, i have never had asthma and don't now. but i do have sleep apnea.


----------



## Hippie420

The white coats claim surgery is the only thing that'll take away my pain, but I ain't doin' it. Working union construction my entire life, I've seen the aftereffects. It's pretty much flip a nickel. 48% say they wished they'd gotten the operation twenty years ago, 48% say they wish they'd left good enough alone, and 4% walked in to the hospital and came out in a wheel chair, never to walk again.

I figure if I wait 'til I'm already in a chair, I've got nothing to lose. Right now, this bowl full of bubble from a batch that's two years old is helping out a lot! Besides, I don't have to look too long or far to find some poor bastard that's a hell of a lot worse off than I am!


----------



## Rosebud

It has to be a billion dollar business with all of us bb getting old.


----------



## Keef

I had always been on the giving end of surgery .  This was my first time on the recieving end !-- Most likely my last !-- Terrifying experience !--  I was pretty much a bed bound invalid until Katrina.-- just laying around feeling sorry for myself !-- The next morning when I looked out at the damage -- I got up dusted off my chain saw and went out to help !-- It was clear that help couldn't get in if they wanted to !--  couldn't trust the grip on my left hand so I duct taped it to the chainsaw !-- Came out that swamp without any help but a couple bags of ice !--


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> John Sinclair was at the 420 party in Flint . he spends a lot of time there. Smoked a big one with him.


 

Would like to meet and set down and talk and burn one with him.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Bright and early this morning, who am I fooling ? It`s still dark out. But I`m up, so, coffee`s done, bowl`s full, it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. wake but no bake this morning, just didn't feel it yet today. anyway i got my coffee and eyes open. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

do you still have the cup I gave you? If you go there on  April 20th you will be able to sit and smoke one with him.





yooper420 said:


> Would like to meet and set down and talk and burn one with him.


----------



## lyfespan

Yawn= silent scream for coffee.

Coffee in hand, eyes opened, dab on the pin and torch on the nail.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- getting tight at the beach this morning -- I bet Keef didn't tell U it wasn't force of will that got him out the swamp -- it was chemistry !  Rose I need to move more how do U motivate yourself to excercise -- I'd feel so much better !--


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> do you still have the cup I gave you? If you go there on April 20th you will be able to sit and smoke one with him.


 

Sure do, it`s become one of my prized possessions. Luv it. 4/20 at 4C`s huh ?


----------



## lyfespan

:vap_bong__emoticon: watch that first dab, it's a doozy.


----------



## umbra

Morning one and all. Surgery is scary, no doubt. I have seen many procedures in the OR, from colonoscopies to open heart surgeries. But in my mind, its not the procedure to be worried about, its the MD. If you heard some of the things they say when the patient is unconscious, would scare you heck of a lot more.


----------



## Keef

I want a dab !-- Morning Umbra !-- these new LEDs are the bomb !- was using a 135 watts over one SOG box - Now I have 300 watts over 2 boxes (1 sq.meter)  I was having trouble getting the nugs to tighten up -- Fixed that problem !  The group for harvest on the 15 th are looking great !  T.E. and P.C. clones have rough stems and will pop roots any day !  Got Widow clones I took on the 31 st. that popped roots over night !.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Caffeine and nicotine levels are taken care of and the first bowl is frying as I type. Just chased a mud monkey off my back porch and getting ready for a nice hot shower in preparation for beer day.

All this talk about the white coats makes me nervous! I always try my best to stay away from 'em. The guy I go to is a decent enough guy, but he's still a white coat. Before I turned 50, he wanted to stick his finger in a spot that I consider exit only. Told me the evils of prostate cancer. Told him I'd just as soon die with dignity. Next year, he want's to stick a camera up my tail pipe. Told him he seemed to have an unnatural fascination with my arse. Twelve years ago, he tells me I've either got kidney or bladder cancer and wants to stick a camera up a spot that I didn't figure it would fit. Told him it wasn't happening. Still alive and well twelve years later. Wonder why? Five years ago, he tells me I'm a diabetic and I need to start taking insulin. Told him he was crazy as hell. This educated idiot didn't take into consideration that my breakfast/lunch consists of two or three Cokes. Made a morning appointment and didn't do breakfast. Blood work came back normal. Duh?

Ain't none of us getting out of this life alive. You just have to ask yourself how much indignity are you willing to suffer for the promise of another day? Like ole Hank Sr. said, "If a tree don't fall on me, I'll live 'til I die!"


----------



## Keef

Well I have decided that I'm gonna live long enough to get the cure to the disease of aging !--100 year's from now I plan on growing weed the likes of which I can't even imagine today !  Sitting around telling stories about what it was like to grow old !  As for Doctors -- they NEED to get paid !-- everything else is secondary !


----------



## umbra

well cancer runs in my family, so my 1st colonoscopy was when I was 40. They checked my prostate as well. I get them every 5 years now. I remember getting into a conversation with the Urologist about how they collect sperm from brain dead patients by electrically stimulating the prostate. I spent part of my career involved with green lasers and contact tips for BPH.


----------



## Keef

Ain't worried about cancer !-- I'm on the pill !-- just got up from a nap and missed the 3:40 burn !-- Just finished a cup of coffee and took another dose of caps and bout to fire up the pipe !


----------



## Keef

Yes !- I'm lit up again !-- Got a question for the smart brothers -- THC vaporized at what 250 ish ?-- Is there not a way to vaporize the THC then recondense it just like distilling alcohol ?  Maybe producing pure- THC  Crystals ?


----------



## Rosebud

benign prostate hyperplasia? Umbre?


----------



## umbra

yes Rose


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Yes !- I'm lit up again !-- Got a question for the smart brothers -- THC vaporized at what 250 ish ?-- Is there not a way to vaporize the THC then recondense it just like distilling alcohol ? Maybe producing pure- THC Crystals ?


 no it vaporizes at 392 *F


----------



## umbra

Well actually several different compounds come off at a range of temps from about 365*F to about 394*F


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Coffee in hand, bowl in the other, must be "wake and bake time". If ya miss this session, it will be repeated soon.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC. Coffee in one hand medicine in the other. Still cool here this morning but at least it is sunny.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, not sure if it is good. When I moved to Cali, I developed a weird sinus infection. It has spread to my root canals. The crowns that have failed were because of this infection. So they removed a crown that was cracked, and in the process they shattered the root. So they filled the cavity with antibiotics and put in a bone graft and stitched it up. So no smoking, no hot liquids, and no solid food. Waiting for coffee to get cool enough to drink and just staring at the half smoked joint in the ash tray...lol.


----------



## Hippie420

You just made my teeth ache........


----------



## yooper420

Ouch, mine too (what`s left of `em) that is.


----------



## umbra

they tell me that they will need to remove every crown, redo the root canal, in every one and redo the crown. So like another 4 teeth they will need to redo. Not really looking forward to it.


----------



## jaga

Just recently I dont seem to be getting much of a buzz from any of the weed around here.Even my own just seems the normal ? Does anyone else have this trouble,,its happened to me befor its just not the spot I want to be in at the moment I have been well for me I have been hammering all my stash and some Jamaican. Any ideas I got a vape and its the same with that it has an awesome taste Love to every one of ya Yoops an Hippie Giggy Umbra an Keef along with an occasional Gloman
PS what time do you start the wake and bake ?? I think we are around 5 hours difference.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- So I was up early and didn't want to wake U guys !-- started piddling around now look at the time !--  Umbra -- T.U.R.P. ?-- lost my battle to save my teeth with the fall !-- one whole side gone !-- I have 6 implants on the bottom connected by a bar that my bottom dentures clip onto !-- Anyone can wear a top plate with this set-up I can eat just about anything anyone else can eat !-- don't miss the mouth pain at all !   I'm happy with them !--  only thing I'd change if I could would be to get them to build me some fighting teeth !


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> well cancer runs in my family, so my 1st colonoscopy was when I was 40. They checked my prostate as well. I get them every 5 years now. I remember getting into a conversation with the Urologist about how they collect sperm from brain dead patients by electrically stimulating the prostate. I spent part of my career involved with green lasers and contact tips for BPH.



And taking tons of saw palmetto, and other dht controlling supplements.


----------



## Hippie420

Jaga, my goodies still kick my butt pretty well, but when I notice the buds aren't kicking quite as hard, I switch off to hash for a couple of days.

Umbra, if they had to redo every crown and root cannal in my head, I'd need to take out a mortgage on the ranch. I've got more gold in my teeth than I do in my wallet.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed OFC. Raining here like a cow p$$$ing on a flat rock and it's suppose to be like that for the next 4 days. 6 to 8 inches here and a lot more in the mountains but no snow. We have sky areas that aren't open so we need snow up there plus with no snow pack who knows what the summer will bring as far as water goes. Our community well gets really iffy in the late summer. Time will tell. 

Just to let you old farts from the other side know>>> OldMedMan is getting married today to his X who has never moved out. He's in his 70s and probably figures what the hell. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, "fighting teeth"? You swamp rats bite like gators?


----------



## lyfespan

80 here today nice and sunny, looks like the same with a lil morning clouds for tomorrow and Sunday, will be really nice frog the Hightimes Cup


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer said:


> OldMedMan is getting married today to his X who has never moved out. He's in his 70s and probably figures what the hell. Have a great day everyone.


 
Hope he doesn't wind up remembering why she was an x in the first place! Glad to hear OMM is still alive and kicking.

I knew a guy that had been with his gal for over ten years. They got married and divorced in six months.

I keep my Old Hen around because it would take too damn long to train another one!


----------



## Keef

Jaga -- first one up starts the Wake and Bake -- it's always morning somewhere !-- things be happening around here all the time !   I'm still growing my same old Widow and added Tranquil Elephantizer and Phantom Cookies -  Jesus O.G. will be here soon!-- Umbra pack some caps with weed and swallow them !- U too Jaga !-- I did !-- be able to walk on the ceiling soon !


----------



## yooper420

Beemer said:


> Good morning weed OFC.
> Just to let you old farts from the other side know>>> OldMedMan is getting married today to his X who has never moved out. He's in his 70s and probably figures what the hell.


 

OMM and Jo getting` hitched today, huh ? Gonna have to stop by and see `em. Them two been fightin` together since I knew `em. Gotta be love. Thanks Beemer.


----------



## bozzo420

my brother had a high school girlfriend......he joined the army 3 years later when he got out ,he married her. Six weeks later ,they split and got divorced . she joined the marines. 4 years later she got out. They remarried. lasted 3 weeks.  everyone should try at least 2 times is my opinion. my first wife gave me 23 years. I told this one she had to give me at least 27 so I could get my 50 in. We are 15 years now. 12 more for sure I hope. the first 23 felt like 80. this 15 feels like 5 ,so I'm pretty sure we can make it.


----------



## Keef

2:30 !-- time for the afternoon burn !--


----------



## Hippie420

When you have a good woman by your side, you've got 99% of life kicked square in the ***.


----------



## lyfespan

Alright which one of you owns a pig, come on I know this is about one of you, KEEF, what aren't you telling us, lol

https://screen.yahoo.com/pig-eats-marijuana-stash-ohio-100741995.html


----------



## Keef

Twert me !-- I grew up in the country but I'm a city boy now !--  Hippie got farm animals or is it just chickens !-- Hippie I'm been wondering something -- If Mrs. Hippie is cooking and a recipe and it calls for one egg -- How many Banty eggs does that equal ?-- what if U got turkey eggs ?  Ya'll were talking about good women -- RWS is a good woman but she works Fri. ,Sat ,Sunday -7p-7a and Friday afternoon she becomes evil and I cannot defeat her !  That's why I NEED to grow enough weed to get her out of there !


----------



## Joe420Camel

leave it to the fools in that backwards state of oh-hi.... oh-my
...
musta been from _southern_ oh-high-oh

mental note: check that fence in the backyard, the one between you and the sheep pasture

:48:

ohio is a weird place, on the other side of the sheep pasture is a (light) industrial development, across the street is a 30acre cornfield and two houses down has an outdoor tennis court complete with two story fence and lights.
good thing were in a township and can shoot firearms off on our property or the whole town would go to hell LOL

.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, the honest answer is it varies. Itty bitty banty eggs - three to one. Larger banty eggs- two. If you've never eaten free range chicken eggs, you're in for a treat. Factory eggs are yellow like the noonday sun. Free range are orange like the setting sun. Night and day difference on the taste. A lot healthier, too.

Joe, took a two holer through south eastern buckeyeville into WV. One of the prettiest rides I've been on. Folks were friendly, too!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no Umbra, that sounds horrible. Sorry that happened. I have never heard of that happening. Did you have the sinus infection for a long time? Sorry you have to go thru that and yes my teeth now all hurt too.


----------



## Keef

Hippie -- I grew up on free range eggs -- ducks turkeys chickens of all shapes and sizes -- lot of people have no idea what fresh milk taste or how to make butter !-- I was even in the F.F.A. an officier in the club !-- Wonder what them guys would think about growing weed ?- -- Aero and LEDs didn't exist then !  What happened at that livestock show was not my fault !!-- things started innocently and just got totally out of hand !  Po-Po came to the party !


----------



## Keef

Don't know why I had to share that 'cept I'm lit and was just reminising !  I used to tell people -- if U see me running -- try to stay up cause -- I don't have to outrun the Po-Po -- just U !!


----------



## Rosebud

My dad was a great farmer. I wonder what he would think of my grows now. Fresh farm eggs, beef, we had all that, now i pay more for free range, which probably means they go to a bigger pen...  

Hippy my husband is from WV. It is beautiful, you are right.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Dutch news reports indicate that the police strategy of looking for snow-free areas is routinely used and 
that Dutch authorities have uncovered illegal pot plantations in residential homes throughout the country.

:48: :vap-bobby_on_the_be 

View attachment hotair.png


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC Bowl in hand....wake and bake in progress. Gonna do a res change in a bit then switch bulbs and heat up the HPS.....yup she looks like she is ready to flip...now the fun begins. I'm doing research now as to whether to put flowering nutes in or run veg nutes one more week after the flip to 12/12. Seems to me I should just do up the flowering nutes at the current EC I'm running, but not really sure on the DWC. Here is the pic's of her healed up.....only took three days, in soil it always took 5-7 to see this type of healing. Nice even canopy....this grow is fixing to get epic!


----------



## yooper420

Little bit of insulation would go a long way in alleviating the "hot spot". Stealth mode. 

Oops, been up drinking coffee for 2 hours, so get your bowl and let`s have a session of "wake and bake". Any joiners ?


----------



## 000StankDank000

Good morning I'm blazing bong loads of power plant this AM. It's Cold and snowing in Toronto.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Good lookin` start. Keep it up.


----------



## yooper420

Stank,
Good morning, fire it up, I`ll join ya.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- got lost doing the E.I.E.I.O. thing !-  Go Kraven !-- I change to bloom nutes at same EC/ PPM and PH ! -- I killed a little AK one time with pH shock !- learned my lesson !  Found me a RO system for $145 !-- Anyone got any experience with RO ?-- I want to know what the ppms in my water are !-- gonna start more T.E. and P.C. seed on the 15 th -- got my vermiculite -- wanted to fill one of my 2" baskets with it and start seed directly in aero !-  the vermiculite is too fine and would fall thru basket into res. so that's a no go !-- working on something else !-- my Kuerig coffee comes in little plastic cups that fit perfectly into my aero baskets -- been been busy burning holes in one with a hot paper clip !-  with bother ? Because I don't have any room except in aero !- Shout out to Umbra !-  hope U fell better -- I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone !


----------



## Keef

Melting snow on the roof ?-- another reason to use LEDs -- can't have the little island critters using my electric meter for a fan either !-- power company WILL tell on U !


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Krav,
> Good lookin` start. Keep it up.




Thanks Yooper and Keef. I'm such a n00b with the DWC, but so far I have been really pleased. Let's hope the most important half of my grow goes as smooth. Been a dirt farmer for decades, so not new to me by any means, I'm just amazed at how close I feel to my plants....I used to just drop em in the dirt and let them do their thing...DWC, I get to give them love twice a day!


----------



## Keef

Love me some water farming !-- I can pop a clone in it's basket and foam collar out the box and check root development -- U got no idea what's happening in dirt !- but if I was gonna grow in a warehouse I would probably have to grow in dirt maybe some of that Happy Frog or that sea weed stuff !  I got rosemary growing as a companion plant so I won't have to deal with them evil little spider mite Bastids again !-- I have a religious conviction that I brought them in in the dirt I started those T.E. seed!-  Won't happen again !  On power usage - I got an all electric home !-- after these next two lights - No more expanding until I cut power usage -- be changing to a gas stove, water heater and clothes dryer !


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. Feeling better. Keef I put some weed and coconut oil together and swallowed it. Slept most of the day. Taking it slowly. Speaking of WV, my youngest did a year at WVU. He talks about it all the time. He loved it there.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning old guys. lol
Have a Bonged day.


----------



## Joe420Camel

steam-rollered here :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, find a pair of panty hose RWS was going to throw out, cut a chunk out of 'em, and line the basket with 'em before you put the vermiculate in.
If you don't want to do that, find a disposable cup that'll fit the hole, pop some small holes around the bottom rim, and use it instead of the basket pots.


----------



## Keef

I'm on it Hippie !-- no reason I can't start seed in aero !  Got to wait till the 15th --  got no room !-- Umbra got my coconut oil and 00 caps in yesterday !-- Love me some good caps !-- had a nap so I'm doing the Wake and Bake all over again !-- 1:10 time for the afternoon burn !


----------



## Keef

My peeps !-- U know I have plans to expand from one box at a time in my rotation to two boxes or about a square yd -- Took enough clones on the first to have enough ready for bloom on 15 March !  Two boxes of about 20 clones each !-- My goal -- 500 gms. per meter !-- Widow must know she got competion cause them clones popping roots after a week !- moving a T.E. and P.C. to bloom for sexing on the 15th !-- worst case scenario is I get two males and breed them to my Widow -- White Cookies or White Elephant don't matter test comes with the burn ! What's in a name ?  Best case I end up with my two widow lines a T.E. and P.C. clone lines !-- Start 3 P.C. and 3 T.E. on the 15 th. as back up !-- Then Jesus O.G. coming to Texas !- it's gonna be hard to beat my quality come the end of prohibition !


----------



## Rosebud

I thought Jesus lived in Texas....oops, i think i just broke two rules... Jesus and texas.. lol


----------



## Keef

U a bad, bad woman Rose !-- I took the name of the variety as an omen - gots to have it !  Might have to tell people it be something else so they won't hang me up on a mesquite tree !-- U know how they do -- No reference to anything just.saying !


----------



## Keef

Maybe I should just tell people it's " Old Gangsta " !


----------



## Keef

Get me a male Old Gangsta and cross it on the Elephant -- makes me high just thinking about it !  Texas congress starts Feb . 15 - there's 4 proposals that could reach a vote that could legalize it in one form or another -- I'm down here yelling WAIT I AIN'T READY YET !-- but I'm close enough ! Do it !! I dare U !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. got coffee brewing and pulling on a bowl as i type. how is everybody doing?


----------



## yooper420

Gonna try this again. First time when I hit the reply button, it flipped to a different thread, with no post. 
Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. Coffee in hand, bowl in the other hand, i`m joining the wake and bake session. Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## Hippie420

Took the last hit off the hash pipe at 03:00 and just woke up. Sleeping in feels deliciously wicked.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F. C. !-  Yoop , Giggy -- We it this morning ?-- looks to be a nice day at the beach -- 75+ partly cloudy but socked in by fog so far !  Woke up about 4 from a nightmare !-- dreamed I was outta weed !-- Very Traumatic !-- got up had a cup of coffee and a pipe and went back to bed !  All's well !- Little surprised I didn't get at least a 3 day vacation for being bad !-- It's because of the head injury !-  That's my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## Keef

Can anyone recommend a plumber to install a RO system in my grow room ? I may also need an electrician later if U know someone !-- We a different breed ain't we ?-- gotta be a plumber an electrician, carpenter and anything else that 's needed to grow !  Get-R-Done !


----------



## Hippie420

I've installed several RO units for friends. Pretty easy. I don't have one, and it's not because I'm cheap. Never could see the point of taking all the goodies out of water just to put 'em back in......


----------



## Keef

It should be against the law to be this high in Texas !-- Hippie U use well water -- My source water comes from a city water source !- I got your chlorine ,floride, salts and things I can't even spell in my water -- can't even drink it out the tap !- have to use a filter !--  Never installed one but there's a first  time for everything !-- I love hanging out with a bunch of stoner pot farmers -- I've learned so much !-- Hippie I wanted to go to a common res. for my boxes -- I just had one question -- would it drain fast enough not to empty the res.!- I learned the answer to that from U !-- Umbra move to Cali. has taught me that I need a$$ kicker of signature plant when the law changes !-- Only way to have something unique is to breed it yourself and keep your mouth shut about what it is !   Or just lie !


----------



## umbra

working in the garden. some of the tangies are turning color, lol


----------



## lyfespan

Well preparing for another day out at the Hightimes cup today, yesterday was just great.

Umbra those are looking very nice.

Well have a good one fellers


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan get to go to the Cup and smoke a dab !- I get caught smoking a dab -- I get to go to jail!! -- America !-- gotta Love it !  My time will come one day !--  Teach me well !   When my time comes --I want to blow they mind !-


----------



## bozzo420

sweet looking girl Umbra.    late bake here. company just left.  good day all


----------



## 000StankDank000

Umbra is that a DNA Tangie? Those look awesome well done sir hats off positive vibes bro


----------



## Hippie420

Yes, pretty girls indeed, Umbra.

Finally started on cleaning up/out the grow rooms. What a PITA! Dragged a waste paper basket full of dead plants outside and torched 'em in the chimera. Hope the birds enjoyed the buzz.

Got some of the equipment cleaned up but lots more to go. I figure if I spend an honest two hours a day working on it, I should be standing tall in Bristol fashion by Friday. Putting the beans on to soak that a kind member was nice enough to gift me. By the time they pop, I'll have their new home all ready for 'em.

Could have saved myself a lot of plants and grief if I'd just followed Bozzo's golden rule: Once it's outside, leave it outside.
Had to bring in the outside buds last fall due to the late monsoons. Saved the buds, but killed my indoor mothers/clones.

Oh, well. It was time for a new strain. Think I'll stick with the Afghani this winter/spring, keep a male and female inside to breed up some seed stock, and turn the rest loose in the pot pen. Think I'll save the Blue Mountain for this coming fall for an indoor winter crop. That is, unless something else comes up or I change my ever-changing mind.

Then again, the PPG crossed with the Afghani might bring it's harvest time down a few weeks.........


----------



## Keef

Spring will be here before U know it !- Hope U outside guys got your varieties picked out and your seed in hand !-- Be hard to find some in another month !-- I'll be sexing a T.E. and P.C. starting on the first -  Take me all spring and summer to get another line developed the way I want it !   I just can't grow a plant in one season and be done with it !-- Old Widow is 18 months old and showing no signs of slowing down !-- Got an e-mail from B.C. Seed today trying to sell me some of their " Forever Bud" !-- They say they can get like 20 something lbs a year from a G.E. plant !-- Should I tell them I can do that with my Widow ? Or any other line I develop ?  Ain't there yet but soon !


----------



## umbra

000StankDank000 said:


> Umbra is that a DNA Tangie? Those look awesome well done sir hats off positive vibes bro


 Yes they are DNA's. NorCalHal went through them and gave me a couple clones.


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
Them some pretty girls ya got there, great growing. And they`re not done yet, only gonna get bigger and prettier.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Fire it up !-- This day has officially started !-  Join the Wake and Bake as the bus makes your stop !


----------



## Keef

I was just laughing at a memory from that other place !-- This lady wanted to know why last year some of her plants had real seedy bud and some had no bud at all !-- The guys were polite !-- I laughed so hard I almost popped a hernia !--


----------



## bozzo420

live and learn.  good morning ofc.   old memories are good. remember when your bag of pot was half seeds.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - I remember that when I found something kinda nice for bag weed -- next year I sell that "Sensi" I grew from them seed back to them and they loved it !  Wish I woulda knew U guys back then !  I didn't know squat !


----------



## Hippie420

I can remember when the first major quantity of weed I bought was a kilo of Southern Michoacán for $75. Wish I still had some of the seeds!


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. wake n bake is underway.


----------



## Keef

Hippie - it probably wouldn't be as good as U remember anyway !- I mean compared to what U grow now !-- Umbra -- don't be over doing it !  -- Take it easy and heal up some !-- Whatever U got planned for that Tangi can wait a little -- cause I know U gonna do something to it !-- My T.E. and P.C.  clones got white spots on the stem -- the spots will become roots in days !  Be bringing Jesus O.G. seed to Texas in nextweek or so !-- My Widow , T.E. the Old Gangsta and some killer Black gonna play the Hoki-Poki !  -- in a prescribed manner !-- U breed monsters -- U get monsters but if U treat those seed like an easter egg hunt and U looking for a golden egg among many -- U get something they will never forget !  Hippie -- I be looking for some sprinkles !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OGC.... Jesus going to Texas, i tell you that is where he lives.  According to my brother in law. 
Smoke um if you got um.


----------



## lyfespan

The cup was a beautiful thing, so many people it was crazy. Things are really starting to move along fast now. Saw many forum members, traded genetics and smokes my butt off, ate more edibles than humanly possible(cuz I'm a monster, not human). And saw more li naked beauties running around than a Viagra induced dream. Just great times.


----------



## yooper420

Anyone wanna join a late "wake and bake" ? Computer was being worked on. OK now, got my bowl (#3), got a glass of ice water, now it`s time. "Wake and Bake" in Curmudgeonland home of the OFC. Good day to all.


----------



## yooper420

lyf,
Color me green with envy. Sounds like you be having a great time. Went to the Cup in Michigan last summer, had a blast. It`s coming back this summer and so am I. Only about 5,000 stoned peeps and NO LEO`s all weekend.


----------



## Hippie420

lyfespan said:


> And saw more li naked beauties running around than a Viagra induced dream. Just great times.


 
Next time, take a white cane with a red tip with ya. That way, you can enjoy 'em in braille......


----------



## Keef

2:30 !-- Time for the afternoon burn !-- Rose-- Rose Rose -- what we gonna do with U ?-- Girlfriend it's even funnier than U know !  I did not name that variety and a variety name is in no way religious !!-- Lyfespan - glad U had a good time -- Don't listen to the Hippie -- He's bad to the bone !


----------



## Keef

Hey at 28.5% THC-- If they called it " Sissy Man Weed "-- I'd still have to have it !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef at that % you might just see Jesus.


----------



## bozzo420

for sure will have my sunglasses hippie. but heck I just stare , if they come out like that stare at them. I know where to find you.......in the free dab line. lol


----------



## Joe420Camel

y'all make me feel like I'm really missing something, not doing dabs/concentrate.

is it REALLY "All that"?

I have the trim and popcorn from all 5 grows I've ever done (so 5 plants worth total)

I've got bubble bags, a sift/shake box and a magic butter machine and last time I was @ the store, I noticed they had glass blast-tubes...

edit:
I've been sooo happy smoking DANK flowers for this past year+ I couldn't have cared less about concentrate but maybe its time...
:48:


----------



## Kraven

Evening all...trying to get caught up with everyone.....takes a big rip!


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- FYI -- rosemary from the grocery will root out in a cloner !  Gonna keep a plant in every SOG !- No more spider mites !-- Hey. Rose !- I would buy something stronger but I think this is about it !-- Should make a scary extract !


----------



## Rosebud

I can't even imagine. I doubt i have ever had anything that potent...   Rosemary is a good idea...


----------



## bozzo420

rosebud that RSO is the strongest thing I know.   at the cannabis cups they are giving free dabs .I took pot ,but never rolled any. this year I will not take much pot at all. 

good morning OFC


----------



## Kraven

Good Morning OFC. Wake and bake in progress. Coffee by my side and a day full of work ahead of me. see ya'll this evening.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Joe, you are not missing anything with dabs. Yeah, you get high real fast, but...I still prefer flowers. Honestly, sometimes a dab goes a long way. There are times when it is the only way to medicate, but I don't think it would ever replace flowers. At least, not for me.


----------



## Joe420Camel

good perspective, thank you.

:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Rough night !-- Ugh !-- Need more coffee !-- Flowers is all I've ever known except for a little hash a few times !-  I'm good with that !-  I'll catch up later I NEED some medicine !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, do you think removing the meristem slows maturing of the plant?

My first batch of RSO was so strong it woke ya up..lol 
this batch from last summers grow didn't get enough amber and it is not strong at all. I am planning my od garden and reading Marijuana botany by clark and he says removing the main stem slows ripening.  You OF have any ideas about this. I needed two more weeks last fall. So i am here with pounds of ok pot, not great pot.  I need to finish quicker this year.  I am in the NW and that is pretty north.. :smoke1:


----------



## lyfespan

Morning all, baked when I waked, hand around coffee, eyes open, I think


----------



## Keef

I think I'll be alright now !-- Rosebud I been meaning to meaning to read your thread on RSO but I don't have the weed yet !--  Did U decarb !-  one gallon pickle jars will hold a lot of weed !   I was to the point of having excess when I discovered Cannacaps !  Almost there again !-- I been using decarbed brickweed for caps and smoking the Widow !-- RWS says if the T.E. isn't better than the Widow then I'm banned from variety selection !  Wouldn't be the first time I been banned from something!-- Gonna grab this Jesus O.G. before she even knows it !-- I can take the heat !  Old Widow might be hard to beat !


----------



## Rosebud

Yes I decarbed the  weed Keef. I have made a small batch of rso with 40 grams of pot. In my  thread i was using 10 oz or another batch was a pound.. So you don't have to have a pound to make some.


----------



## Keef

I thought U probably did Rose but some people don't !-- I think I need an eye patch -- ran out of brickweed and made some caps outta Widow -- got to close one eye to focus !-- I always take too many Widow caps !-- Hey where's Giggy ?-- He usually kicks off the wake and bake and he been awol !  Hope he's O.K. !-- Couldn't believe that rosemary rooted out in my cloner !   Eventually there will be plenty to make RSO cause I keep doubling the grow !  The extract use that interest me most is e-cig liquid !  I understand the honey oil V.G. or P.G. - homogenize method !-- seems to be the gold standard!  Been using an e-cig for 4-5 years - my first attempts were never strong enough !  I can do this when I get the weed !-- Got my mind set on cleaning RSO from brickweed good enough to make an e-cig liquid for the masses !-- I don't think they ready for Widow Juice !


----------



## Keef

Been missing TheGloman too !- hope he get's his computer fixed soon!-- He was teaching me how to isomerize !-- might come in handy if I choose to try to do something with brickweed !--  Anyone got a little tiny whisk that will fit on my dremel ?-- Thought not !-- I 'm bout tired of having to build everything I need !


----------



## bozzo420

rosebud. I am growing all  indica this year. they finish sooner. the hybrids take longer .   also growing mold resistant strain. if I do not grow earlygirl tomato's they never finish before the frost either. So I'm looking for earlygirl type pot strains.    for the greenhouse I'll grow some hybrids, but outdoors  will be Holland's hope this year along with other indica's.  also will be forcing a few in mid July trying to get faster finishers.


----------



## bozzo420

rosebud ,have you ever tried forcing flower? my forced flower plants are always the best buds. I take my mothers that I take my clones from and start putting in a dark room every night to cut light to 12/12. I start them in the first part of may and they are finished by the 4th of July. the sun rises at 6 am that time of the year. so I put them in a dark room at 6pm every night. then take them back out after dark. Then they are ready for the next day. Do that for 8 weeks and they are finished. best buds of the year always. Now you have to be at home every day at 6 for 2 months, but I love doing it.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, do you think removing the meristem slows maturing of the plant?
> 
> My first batch of RSO was so strong it woke ya up..lol
> this batch from last summers grow didn't get enough amber and it is not strong at all. I am planning my od garden and reading Marijuana botany by clark and he says removing the main stem slows ripening. You OF have any ideas about this. I needed two more weeks last fall. So i am here with pounds of ok pot, not great pot. I need to finish quicker this year. I am in the NW and that is pretty north.. :smoke1:


My experience is Yes it slows ripening. So NCH was over today and he gave me the thumbs up on the grow. Those Louies are something special. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Took the pack for a walk at the beach !-- No Sand Dollars but lots of bikinis !-- Umbra when U said --- Louies -- U talking about those Dream Lotus ?   The T.E.  ( child of Snow Lotus) looks exacy like what I was looking for thanks for the tip !  That P.C. is a bush ! It'll take me 6-8 months to develop them to the point I can have 40 clones every 2 weeks !   Might as well work that Jesus O.G. at the same time !  Looking for some Queen Mothers !


----------



## 8ThFlightOut

Soon be 60 and just starting back. Last enjoyment was 1974. Have so many ailments now studying CBD oil. Has to be better than the 15 meds per day I am now taking. Never without any pain.


----------



## umbra

Keef, King Louie 13th OG. This is a great OG. The Dreamlotus = blue dream x snowlotus. Blue dream is big out here. Blueberry x Super silver haze. But it so easy to grow, everybody has it in their garden. While it is tasty, it is not a great strain for commercial scale growing. Louie is kind of rare, hard to get, and in big demand.


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC. Getting the making of a bowl together now....sure do love my PAX. Just finished in the tent and she looks like a monster....cant wait to see what the next 8 weeks hold. Thought I would take a pic, she is on 12/12 but way too early to show, it will still be a week or so. Counted 14 tops, each should make a good sized cola...you know my motto, go big or go home. I'm really loving the DWC, it has been far easier than I thought and now it's down to just a few minutes in the tent in the morning and night....check E.C. / PPM and adjust Ph.


----------



## Keef

8thFlightOut -- Welcome Home !-- Where U been ? U where U need to be !-- Weed ain't what it used to be Cuz !--  Round here we grow stuff that will rock your world !-- That's a work of art Kraven !-- U a water pharmer now !-- Ain't no going back !-- What I do is not true aero but it is not really DWC either !  My nute water is underneath my plants with a bubbler and the pump sprays it up at the roots 15 min on 15 off -- doesn't take long for the roots to reach the nutes -- Hey works for me !--


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo420 said:


> rosebud ,have you ever tried forcing flower? my forced flower plants are always the best buds. I take my mothers that I take my clones from and start putting in a dark room every night to cut light to 12/12. I start them in the first part of may and they are finished by the 4th of July. the sun rises at 6 am that time of the year. so I put them in a dark room at 6pm every night. then take them back out after dark. Then they are ready for the next day. Do that for 8 weeks and they are finished. best buds of the year always. Now you have to be at home every day at 6 for 2 months, but I love doing it.




What size pots do you use? I was going to put them in the ground again this year. That is amazing that you can do that. I am very interested.... hmm Thank you.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> 8thFlightOut -- Welcome Home !-- Where U been ? U where U need to be !-- Weed ain't what it used to be Cuz !--  Round here we grow stuff that will rock your world !-- That's a work of art Kraven !-- U a water pharmer now !-- Ain't no going back !-- What I do is not true aero but it is not really DWC either !  My nute water is underneath my plants with a bubbler and the pump sprays it up at the roots 15 min on 15 off -- doesn't take long for the roots to reach the nutes -- Hey works for me !--



Thanks Keef, sounds like your set-up gives you the best of both worlds. Yea, this first DWC just has me hooked, and I know I can get better (kinda the OJT you can't get from forums). She is only 30 days old from germination....yea I'm hooked on water farming!


----------



## Keef

Kraven what I grow in ain't nothing but big old homemade aero cloners !-- I'm an impatient pot farmer - 2 weeks to root fresh cuts -- a month in Veg. Then off to bloom for 60 days !   Got 4 boxes in bloom so 4 X 15 = 60 -- so a box moved to bloom every 1st and 15th -- until I double up !- I'm not as vigilant as U either -- I used to be but now I check ppms and PH about once a week !-- I look for any change in the plant !-- They talk to U !-- let my ppms creep up over a thousand and the plants complained -- dark veins lighter edges !- Fixed it !-  We good !


----------



## yooper420

Good evening all, let`s see who`s up for an evening "wake and bake". Got me a full vape bowl and an ice cold drink, I`m ready, set and going for it. 
krav got a pretty girl on his hands there.  Good job. 
keef, keep it up, you`ll get to where you wanna be. Got confidence in ya.


----------



## yooper420

8thflight, welcome to the show that never ends. Good that you found this place, any questions, feel free to ask, someone will answer. 
Gotta ask, what happened to the first 7 flights ?


----------



## Keef

Yoop what's up ?  Been a good day to be Keef !-  Yo Kraven -  let me tell U what I would do to that plant in the pic !-- U gonna hate me for the thought !-- We all grow different !-- I'd chop that little girl into a couple- dozen pieces and put them in my cloner !  Have me a couple dozen just like it in a few months !


----------



## 000StankDank000

I drove 1 1/2 Hours in Traffic to college to have class cancelled. All I have is whack outdoor power punch meds sucks. The compassion club is slacking on strains I like also .
Some of these pics you old farts post up sure make me jealous lol.
Is it spring yet? I hate all this snow!


----------



## yooper420

Hey Stank, don`t blame ya for being pissed off, but just remember the old saying, that "it`s better to be pissed off then pissed on". Go ahead, whack me up side the head for being an idiot old fart. But like ya said, some of us old farts can grow some good weed. Later bro.


----------



## bozzo420

if you don't want to move plants  a hoop frame could be built and covered insted 

View attachment DSC02846.JPG


View attachment DSC02854.JPG


View attachment DSC02855.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

shed 

View attachment DSC02855.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

or tent. heck I once did it in a 50 gallon drum. 

View attachment DSC02854.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

these were taken in late June outdoors.


----------



## Rosebud

That is so cool bozzo. Ingenious. My only problem is the first year i grew od i had 10 gallon pots and couldn't move them very easily... last year in the ground was stellar except the finishing early part, but i like that i can pull a couple to 3 pounds once a year. But it has to finish. We have freezing temps the end of October. 

Your plants look great. I bet they smoke well.  Thanks, now you have me thinking more...oh dear.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm going to test out this year if I do this for about 2 weeks in mid july on one plant to see if I can get it flowering early and keep flowering after I stop .I have heard that it will work.

the plants for sure get bigger in the ground. . twice as big as pots.


----------



## Keef

Yo Stank -- I gots a question for U -- How many lbs a year would it take to make the same kinda money U gonna make with whatever degree U getting ?  Remember I had a traumatic brain injury so I don't always think like other people !   Yoop U should dig up a pic of that SCROG U grew !-- I thought that was cool -  I could get like a thousand clones a week off something like that !   Give some Old Farts access to world class seed and just stand back -- We know what to do and if we got a question another got the answer !   Rose -- Rosemary, Dill, Garlic or a combination as a companion plant will prevent spidermites inside or outside !-- I'm also adding one of them bug repelling electric dewhicky things to my grow room as a backup !


----------



## 000StankDank000

KeeF a bug zapper ? 
How much is the LB worth ? $2200 you want me to put a gun in my mouth don't ya lol.
Would take 50 Lbs at $2200 . I don't think I would get health care or pension . 
I got layed off to finish my school and I'm going squirely I wanna go back to work. I joke that if I won the lottery I would buy a tow truck and chase wrecks on our highway.....the sad part is I probably would and grow meds.


----------



## Keef

Just asking Stank !-- I'm headed for 100 lbs a yr. !-  The O.F.C. be teaching me about every type of extract there is !-- If a 100 lbs ain't enough -- I just grow more !-- I think it'll be enough !--  don't know what E-cig juice strong enough to drop superman is worth -- but I can do that !


----------



## Keef

I haven't done it yet !-- I asked -- Umbra sent me to skunkpharm.com and boom there it is in black and white !-- apparently 50/50 BHO / V.G. or P.G. is entirely too strong or so they say !-- I gots to know !


----------



## Keef

I've called an e-cig juice made from White Widow as Widow Juice -- Rose could U help me ? -- What can I call an e-cig juice made from that Jesus O.G. variety ?


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know I ain't real good at math when I'm lit up and I'm always lit up !-- Remember when Hippie was talking about an ounce of wax or shatter -I can't remember !-on his local craiglist for $ $500 + - Anyway if a smart brother were to take that oz. and added an equal weight of P.G. or V.G. maybe with just enough alcohol to barely liquify the wax - and homogenized it - How many mils of $50 + a mil  e-cig juice would that make ? No really ! No joke how many ?


----------



## yooper420

Yawn, as i crawled out of bed and got the day started. OK now, coffee in hand, vape bowl in the other hand......must be "wake and bake" time. That`s better now.
Good morning OFC, good morning to all Curmudgeonlanders.


----------



## Joe420Camel

blurry minded and dreary sighted, these first few sips of warm... CAFFEENE!!!! 

ah, much better, I can (almost) see straight now.
good enough to pack and light the next thing in line this morning

high of 39F  rain/snow mix 
meh, the drive-way, oops, ICE-way could use some more layers I guess

:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000

Keef a weak pre filled e cig head sells for $50 CDN in Toronto .  I wish I could make it for my sick dad all places sell out so fast.  That's awesome keef!

I got no meds today  Truck lost it's load on highway took 2 hrs to get to class not a good day


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ya'll got to quit letting me get so lit up in the evening !-- I go off entertaining myself and that usually gets me in trouble !-- Funny I can't do math this morning either !-- The E-cig juice I described would be Pharmers Reserve -- Way to potent for the public !-- Just another perk of being a pot farmer !-- I know U guys did the math in your head !  Probably cut it in half and rock they world !  Still working on a device to homogenize an e-cig juice got a gallon of V.G. and 100 -2 mil dropper bottles and shrink wrap !   Slow Motion Love Potion in an e-cig juice !-- Who will not want some !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. More dental work today. Found a stray dog last night. The girls and he are getting along quite well. Male wiemereiner, about a year old. Well cared for/ Collar, no tag.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts! Got the morning glow going, went out to feed the critters, and here's the same damn hawk that took out one of my chickens yesterday (makes #5 this winter) with another chicken in his grasp. He flew up in a tree, I beat a hasty retreat to the house and grabbed my coyote killer, found an angle that would be safe to shoot up in, and Mr. Hawk decided to fly towards a subdivision that's a half mile away. ****. Not worth the risk of collateral damage. Went back in, loaded up a .410 shot gun, and am looking forward to ruining his day tomorrow.

I understand it's his nature. I put up with a couple of losses a year, but this bird is treating my ranch like an all you can eat buffet. Plenty of squirrels and bunnies around, but he's developed a fondness for chicken!


----------



## Keef

Best Wishes Umbra !-- Got the pharming done !-- Gonna have no problem taking 40 clones on the 15th!  Gotta breakout my 40 spot tuperware cloner and put up that 20 spot storebought one !  The fresh cuts I take on the 15 th will be my harvest 3-1/2 months later !  Widow is thriving !-- Tranquil Elephantizer and That Phantom Cookies are kicking it !-- This time next month - I'll know if I got a mother from either !  If I have girls I don't need to start anymore seed !  If I have boys I''ll bag them up with one of my widow clones !  Put the seed up for later !   Looking forward to doing some quality control on that T.E. !


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Can`t say that I blame the hawk on it`s choice of meat. As I like yard bird better then squirrels or bunnies myself. He, he, he. Remember, one shot.....one kill. (you seem to be proficient at it). Later bro.


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
You got my sympathy today. I HATE dental work. Quality meds will sure help.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Iv yet to find something to strong keef. I except your challenge.

Take care old guys


----------



## Keef

Hey smart safe brothers !-- if I put something like a needle or paperclip in glass bottle with an e-cig mixture then expose it to a magnet spinning at about 10,000 rpms -- do U think that would homogenize the juice !  Or maybe I could do it with a sonic denture/jewelry cleaner ?  Any Ideas ? I'm down with Stank about never finding something that was too strong !  Still looking !  I gots a feeling that BHO from that 28.5 Old Gansta might be a contender !- This T.E. lives up to the hype -- it might do the trick too !-- Hippie been hunting or something been hunting his chickens ?


----------



## 000StankDank000

Keef use one of these to spin.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423675256.886355.jpg


You trying to get the mixture to sepreate?


----------



## umbra

no not separate, homegenize


----------



## bozzo420

the u tube tape showed using dry ice hash mixed with everclear and glycerin. he then cooked it in a crock pot for 3 hours. I think that was to homogenize it. I may be wrong , but will heat do the trick?


----------



## Keef

75 and sunny at the beach today -- was trimming a Valentine Day Bouquet and ate the scissor hash had to go walk it off !-- it didn't work !-  Yo Bozzo I've tried that method and it will seperate !   No matter how much U heat it and stir it !  Have to break it down so fine it can never seperate again !-- See How to homogenize milk !--  I'm thinking a whip / whisk on a dremel at 10,000 rpm should do it !-- got to have the right container and whisk !  Warm it up to make less viscous and whip it without splashing it everywhere !


----------



## Keef

Some other e-cig recipes that won't work !-- combine and store in a warm place shaking daily for a month or more !-- extracting with P.G. or V.G. -- good luck recovering the glycerin from the weed !  THC will dissolve in P.G. or V.G. but so slow and incompletely that it is not really viable process !-- skunkpharm's process is the only one that will work !   I haven't been there in awhile !   Need to drop in again !


----------



## Keef

Something to be aware of  when it comes to e-cig liquid --  if U aren't a nicotine addict like some of us -- a low quality e-cig juice with high nicotine will get U high from nicotine !-- don't fall for it !


----------



## Hippie420

Grew up with a chuckle head that got addicted to tobacco by getting high on it. He'd mooch a hit off my cig, hit it like a joint, and his eyeballs would roll back in his head. Weird.

What about one of those mini blenders? Heat the stuff up a bit, chuck it in, and let her spin?

Main laptop with windows 8 took a dump. Glad I had my old reliable windows 7 to fall back on. My computer gee whiz is MIA and not answering texts. Might have to go over and beat on his door for a while.


----------



## bozzo420

I stopped smoking them camel non filters back in 1975.   If  I smoked one now I would get a buzz for sure.


----------



## Keef

My e-cig hangs in a lanyard around my neck !-- I use a high nicotine juice that has a light tobacco taste !-- I pay about $25 for a 30 mil bottle and use about 2 mils a day and this is the premium stuff !  Homemade nicotine e-cig juice can be made by boiling the tobacco in a cup of water 10-15  minutes straining it thru a coffee filter then reduce to about a quarter cup !-- adjust strength by adding to V.G. or P.G. dropwise !-- a gallon of food grade V.G. cost about $25 !  If U ain't figured it out Keef is out to make him a nice nicotine / THC  e-cig juice that will keep me pleasantly lit all day long !  And maybe one with a hammer for the Wake and Bake and evenings !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> My e-cig hangs in a lanyard around my neck !-- I use a high nicotine juice that has a light tobacco taste !-- I pay about $25 for a 30 mil bottle and use about 2 mils a day and this is the premium stuff !  Homemade nicotine e-cig juice can be made by boiling the tobacco in a cup of water 10-15  minutes straining it thru a coffee filter then reduce to about a quarter cup !-- adjust strength by adding to V.G. or P.G. dropwise !-- a gallon of food grade V.G. cost about $25 !  If U ain't figured it out Keef is out to make him a nice nicotine / THC  e-cig juice that will keep me pleasantly lit all day long !  And maybe one with a hammer for the Wake and Bake and evenings !



I'm too old! Never took a "dab" , quit smoking 2 years ago (34 years 2 pack a day habit) so had no interest in an e-cig...was to hard to get away from the nicotine addiction. Learned about the benefits of vapor so bought a PAX that I'm supremely happy with. But up until then, I just preferred to "pack a bowl" and sit back and joy the smoke. My uncle grew and he taught me a few decades ago, so I really don't understand what VP or PE or why you would want to homogenize ...heck it's all very confusing for me and I just want to be part of the conversation?


----------



## Keef

Kraven !-- Cuz, I hooked up with these Old Farts to learn everything I can before prohibition ends in Texas !-- Lot to learn !- I never had a dab either ! These guys be talking about plant limits and stuff - we got a plant limit in Texas too ZERO !  It's gonna be like the wild west when the law changes !-  I plan to be ready !-- A BHOgart hash oil machine - a batch homogenizer -- a steady supply of the finest weed  and I'm bottling green gold !   Best part is I get to smoke the best for free ! I may run as much as 90% thru an extractor !   Chasing that 500 grams per sq. meter every 2 weeks from my grow !  Law changes and I have the stats on my grow -- I''ll know how many of my " Grow Units" it will take to pay the bills !   I'm guessing 4 - therefore the 4 varieties I seek !


----------



## Keef

Kraven - while I'm at it -- I want to tell on the Hippie !-- The long haired leaping knome makes bubble hash with a red cement mixer that ain't ever met cement !- It is a lot like that Lebanese Blond from back in the day -- I mean that's what I hear anyway !--


----------



## Keef

One more thing !-- The O.F.C. is like a hive mind Kraven -- Hippie knows Bubble hash - Bozzo uses the dry ice method of hash making -- Rose , Bozzo and others use a magic butter machine -- if U not eating weed U wrong !-  it's an effective anti-- carcenogenic !  Rose makes and eats RSO -- good medicine ain't it Rose !-- I use Cannacaps the crudest way -- pack some 00 caps with weed and chase it with a tablespoon of coconut oil !   Anyway I quess what I'm saying is - I don't know what U know or want to learn but ask !--  Ain't never gonna be a time when a good pipe won't do the trick !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Out the door early today. No wake n bake. My mouth and face hurt. Not feeling like much of anything.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland, home of the Old Farts Club. Good morning all.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- weather changed last night so my face is swollen -- having some pain -- Not like Umbra !--  I hope they giving the brother something with poppy juice in it !-- did my dance with the devil for seven years. -- she's sweet till U run out or try to quit then them withdrawals start !-  U don't want to go there !   Gonna take me a double dose of caps  and get the bong out !  Get bulletproof !- Well at least get high enough to think I'm bulletproof !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> One more thing !-- The O.F.C. is like a hive mind Kraven -- Hippie knows Bubble hash - Bozzo uses the dry ice method of hash making -- Rose , Bozzo and others use a magic butter machine -- if U not eating weed U wrong !-  it's an effective anti-- carcenogenic !  Rose makes and eats RSO -- good medicine ain't it Rose !-- I use Cannacaps the crudest way -- pack some 00 caps with weed and chase it with a tablespoon of coconut oil !   Anyway I quess what I'm saying is - I don't know what U know or want to learn but ask !--  Ain't never gonna be a time when a good pipe won't do the trick !



All good to know, guess I have a more country boy approach. Grow damn fine weed, make damn fine shine...and keep my head low and my grows stealthy. Both weed and shine, well lets just say a few states over from you the prohibition is even worse! It will all come to pass...they let us make shine now with a hobbyist license (cost $4k a year and you can only make 76,000 gallons) I would go that route, but way too much red tape and oversight so I make a few gallons of shine in the summer and have three grows a year and that keeps me in everything I feel is necessary.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning yooper. can't burn yet. cards today. but later this afternoon. got anything growing now?


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
I grow 2 gardens a year, indoors. 76,000 gallons of "shine" a year huh ? You and a buddy could stay drunk for a year or two. I don`t drink anymore, quit about 20 years ago. About 30 years ago, had a New Year`s Eve party. Wife made a great bowl of punch. Sis inlaw`s husband dumped a quart bottle of shine in it. Had to put a "use at own risk" sign above the bowl. A few peeps stopped by, said they had another party to go to. About 3am they headed home. Twas a good party, lotsa weed and lotsa drink.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo ol`buddy, we`ll have an afternoon wake and bake. Nothing growing yet. Doing some remodeling in the garden room. Getting anxious with no garden to attend to. Waiting on tax return. Fixed income living, no raises, just bigger and more bills.


----------



## Rosebud

Good mornin OFC...Keef and Umbra hope you guys are not in so much pain now... I go to the dentist this morning, but nothing like you guys.. Keef, why is your face swollen?


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven -- Ain't nothing wrong with a country boy approach !-- Cuz U got everything U need !- One day the law WILL change for us too !-- 'Shine and Weed !-- Somebody tell the brother what all he can do with them 2 ingredients !  I want to testiify about the power of eating weed !  Since I started taking Cannacaps -- I ain't shot nothing in a fit of rage !-- I haven't even shot anything that didn't need to be shot !-- F.Y.I. -- if U catch a shark on a public beach U ain't allowed to shoot him !  Widow be kicking in !-- Think I might live !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> good morning yooper. can't burn yet. cards today. but later this afternoon. got anything growing now?


 
Ah, harkens me back to the good old days of full contact euchre. I can remember quite a few Friday nights sitting around with a bunch of stoners playing cards. Everyone was high as hell, having fun, screwing up (that was the left bower, dummy) and laughing about it. Then some second shift drunk shop rat friend would show up. Soon as they sat in, the whole attitude of the game changed. A Mary Jane renege would be cause for the drunk to flip the table over and accuse the offending party of cheating (which they weren't; it was a stoner moment), and sometimes take a swing. Thank Buddha drunks swing slow. Thank Mary Jane for making finding someone's chin with an uppercut really easy!

Sounds worse than it was. Nobody suffered any permanent damage, and everyone still standing would help with the clean up. Good times, fond memories.


----------



## Keef

Rose - I slipped on a wet floor in the O.R. and shattered my face - they put old Humpty- Dumpty back together with plates and screws !  When the weather changes it swells up but it don't always need an excuse to hurt !


----------



## Keef

Kraven let me give this a shot and maybe the more informed will correct me !-  Up in the free states close to 60% of weed sales are edibles and e-cig liquid !-- Several ways to make an extract -- Ice cold alcohol extraction - makes the cleanest alcohol extraction -- Hot alcohol extraction-- The Magical Butter machine some of these guys use can make Cannabutter or by adding 2/12 cups of Everclear (shine) instead of butter they make RSO -- Rick Simpson Oil - right Rose ?- evaporate the extract and U got RSO -- BHO -- Butane Hash Oil -- makes Honey Hash Oil -- evap all the solvent off and U get THC wax or Shatter - the most potent of extracts !-- A Dab is a dab of hash oil smoked in a special pipe !  What did I miss Ya'll !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh god that is horrible Keef. glad you have your own medicine to help..geez, feel better soon guy.


----------



## Keef

Kraven - they got gummy bears up there with THC in them !- Eat a gummy bear and get high -- Who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks. Puffen on some Girl Scout Cookies this AM. Hope ya all have a great day.


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper!!!!!  I love gsc.


----------



## WeedHopper

Meeee Tooooo. One of my Faves,,course i aint tried Satori yet. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

I also decarbed some and ate it on my Toast,,,yummy,,,and its a great buzzz from ingesting.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper - How long does it take for GSC to finish ?  Umbra -- when U feel better , could U post a pic of that Williams Wonder your son is growing ?-- need to size that puppy up !- it's still on the short list !  Gonna have to back of the number of plants in a SOG with this T.E. she be short and fat !  Firecrackers for breakfast Hopper ?-- put some weed on a cracker cover with cheese and toast until cheese is melted ! I gotta put it in caps -- to each his own !-  Onward Thru the Fog !


----------



## Keef

3:30 !-- Time for the afternoon burn !--


----------



## bozzo420

right on keef... its 420 here. in 2 minutes


----------



## Keef

Yo Bozzo !-- We burning ?-- How did cards go this morning ?  Turned out to be a nice day at the beach!   That big old junk yard dog next door stood up against the fence this morning ,had his face covered in dirt !-- He said Yo Keef - I had a talk with the groundhog !-- Winter is over !  He might be right !- Spring Break kicks off around here in a little less than a month !--We measure the success of spring break by the B.P.M. scale around here !-- That be Bikinis Per Mile !-- it's good to be Keef !-- Bozzo bout time U head home -  U got pharming to do !-- be sexing 2 Tranquil Elephantizer and a Phantom Cookies in a few days !- Odds are I got me at least one mother out of the 3 !-- Eager to put her to work !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven let me give this a shot and maybe the more informed will correct me !-  Up in the free states close to 60% of weed sales are edibles and e-cig liquid !-- Several ways to make an extract -- Ice cold alcohol extraction - makes the cleanest alcohol extraction -- Hot alcohol extraction-- The Magical Butter machine some of these guys use can make Cannabutter or by adding 2/12 cups of Everclear (shine) instead of butter they make RSO -- Rick Simpson Oil - right Rose ?- evaporate the extract and U got RSO -- BHO -- Butane Hash Oil -- makes Honey Hash Oil -- evap all the solvent off and U get THC wax or Shatter - the most potent of extracts !-- A Dab is a dab of hash oil smoked in a special pipe !  What did I miss Ya'll !



Thanks Keef, to be honest that really cleared up a whole bunch. I take a 1/4 cup coconut oil and a 14g of my bud....heat slightly on warm while you take a wooden spoon and slowly work the THC into the oil...it takes me about an hour and when I'm done I just use a mesh coffee filter and let it drain back into the measuring cup...takes a few hours but I get 1/4 cup of thunder....then mix that into my brownie mix...using the "weed oil" as the required oil for the recipe and cut that into 1.5x1.5 squares when cooked and cooled. I can eat two max at a time. That my friend is the only edible I have ever tried. I just need to go to Colorado this summer and see what the new "scene" looks like. I'm getting old, but I'm glad to see Mary coming into her own. I'm a nurse and knew it was good medicine 20 years ago!


----------



## Keef

Kraven glad it helped !-- Others may disagree !- but I used to make my Cannacaps in a similar fashion !-  seen a lot of recipes that are very close !-- Try this and verify or deny for yourself !-  first put some weed in a pickle jar and heat for 30 minutes at 2:30 degrees -- let cool to room temp before openning -- U just decarbed your weed !-  turns THC acid into the active form !-  Now crumble the weed into a small pan and add just enough oil to cover it -- turn the heat up and fry that sheet !-  coconut oil will smoke before the evap point of THC- THC would also rather go into oil than evaporate !  Remove from heat and continue stirring for a few minutes as cooking stops . Strain thru coffee filter ! U can put it in gelatine caps after it cools or use a syringe to measure dosage and down the hatch !- should kickin in about an hour !-  Leave it up to U to determine dosage !- can also be used in any recipe needing oil just don't add too much !


----------



## Keef

Kraven U got me on a roll today !-- The law will change soon !-- What U do is hard on the mind and body !- U plan on nursing the rest of your life ?  I know another way !  U got until the law changes to learn everything about weed U can !-- After prohibition ends everybody and they momma gonna say they been growing forever -- Your state is gonna need people who can walk the walk !  Need to produce credentials ? Tell them look up the O.F.C. and tell them U are Kravenhead !- No one else will be able to verify squat !  One other thing - do U grow your own strains or store bought varieties !  I paid $5 each for 50 White Widow seed out of Amsterdam almost 2 years ago -  Narrowed it down to the 2 female lines that worked best for me !-- I still take cuttings every 2 weeks that's what they call clones ! Root them out and send them to bloom !-  Recently I bought 11 seed for $10 each !-- Tranquil Elephantizer from CANNAZON seed !   Check out SEEDFINDER.com for info on over 6,000 varieties !


----------



## umbra

Hi guys. Just so ya know, if ya make hash oil from everclear or shine it wont be amber. It will if use butane it will. Alcohol will pull the chlorophyll from the plant and butane won't. Again its all about polar solvents. Keef, they gave me ibuprofen and antibiotics. The Williams wonder are small still. Plants wont sex until they are mature enough, roughly 4 weeks or so. I threw these in the flowering tent and they sexed immediately. Killed the males and threw the females back into veg. So maybe 4 nodes and they are showing. I will take some pix and throw them up later. Just tired. Drove to Mt Shasta today. 650 miles round trip, I'm beat.


----------



## umbra

it can, but if you planning on any type of breeding, it is better to stress your plants before you breed them.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Five Afghani seeds in vermiculate this morning. Many thanks to a fellow Michigander (and you know who you are )

If everything works out as planned, there will be lots of landrace Afghani seeds to be had for friends looking to interbreed some of the long winded strains, and lots of clones for friends heading for the cup this summer.


----------



## umbra

green mojo Hippie. I'm starting more seeds as well. I keep putting them in the flowering tent and sexing them, and every time there is a space open, from killing a male, I pop more beans, lol. Right now, maybe 9 different strains.


----------



## Hippie420

I've only done three strains at a time, but I'm trying to hold to one for a while. If this Afghani line does what I hope it will, maybe next year (or this fall) I'll try to interbreed it with the Black Lights and see if I can get it's harvest time down to something that will finish well in the Mitten.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Texas News story this morning -- A new form of potent MJ has come to Houston called " Wax" !- They say it is more dangerous to the manufacturer than users !-- been several home explosions lately !-- Ain't no one in the O.F.C. dumb enough to make BHO in the house is there?-- Let's not do that O.K. !-- Umbra  gonna end up in the hospital if U don't slow down and heal awhile !  Pet sitting for a few days - the pack been working me !  Obsessed -- Welcome to the O.F.C. - I quess in a way -- we all obsessed with weed !   Thanks again Umbra for pointing me at that T.E. looking great !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys!

Your afgani line sounds very fun Hippie, i hope you run a journal or at least show us here..

Umbra, listen to Keef. rest. Have a great Friday the 13th guys.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Umbra !-- I need more advice about varieties too Cuz !-- been planning on bringing in that Jesus O.G. -- when it says tall does it mean tall for an indica ?-- Besides it seems like Bruce Banner #3 keeps getting my attention !-- I know they both swing a mighty hammer and then there's Bruce Banner #5 !  Which would U choose ?--The spring seed feeding frenzy will start soon if not already !  That T.E. is 6" tall and 12" wide -- never grew such a thing !  Don't know how potent that Phantom Cookies is but it would work great in a SOG !-- limbs for the cloning everywhere !-- That White Widow line of mine that wears a black foam collar is begging for it to be a boy !


----------



## Keef

Keef need a new plant I.D. system !-- The 2 inch foam collars I use come in a variety of colors - My most indica pheno wears black and other wears pink !-- I've got the 2 T.E. on their way to the bloom room that wear purple and marked 1-2 - A mother earns her own color !- Hope one of the 2 become purple !-- The P.C. wears yellow for now -- Of the three headed to bloom odds are I get another line !  The foam collars come in an assorted colors pack !- I got too many of some colors and not enough of others !  I'll be taking 40 cuttings tommorrow !-- Not sure how I'll keep up with 3-4 strains !


----------



## Keef

When I was juggling 8 W.W. lines trying to decide who stayed and what got got dropped was complicated !   I don't want to go there again !   Help !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Yeah Umbra !-- I need more advice about varieties too Cuz !-- been planning on bringing in that Jesus O.G. -- when it says tall does it mean tall for an indica ?-- Besides it seems like Bruce Banner #3 keeps getting my attention !-- I know they both swing a mighty hammer and then there's Bruce Banner #5 ! Which would U choose ?--The spring seed feeding frenzy will start soon if not already ! That T.E. is 6" tall and 12" wide -- never grew such a thing ! Don't know how potent that Phantom Cookies is but it would work great in a SOG !-- limbs for the cloning everywhere !-- That White Widow line of mine that wears a black foam collar is begging for it to be a boy !


 Jesus OG would not be an indica. Most OG's are sativa dominant hybrids. Seriously potent, over the top sativas, not indicas. I would expect 3x stretch or more in flowering. I think Bruce Banner is also a sativa dominant hybrid. I have never smoked it, so I can't tell you what the high is like. There is most definitely indica in there, just not the dominant visual aspects of the plant. It looks very sativa.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, blue sticky tape with a magic marker.


----------



## np68716

Up top & bookmark Isu500.............................!!!


----------



## yooper420

Late to the party today, but not the "bake" portion. So, good afternoon old farts. Sounds like I better get my remodeling done in my garden room. Especially if I want the girls finished in time for the cup in August. 

keef, use tie wraps, cheap, in many colors
hippie, sounds great
umbra, many irons in the fire


----------



## Keef

Colored craft pipe cleaners !--U da man Yoop !-   That'll do the trick !   Thanks Umbra !-- by stretch U mean the height they are when bloom begins to height when finished ?  Shucks !- I found an indica heavy pheno in my 60% sativa Widow !-- Maybe I should give ole Bruce a chance !-- Not sure yet things about to get interesting with the T.E. and P.C. !- Still got 5 T.E. and 3 P.C. seed !-  Wouldn't mind having a male from each !  If I could never get seed again - I could be content with what I got !   Or maybe the way of the Lotus ?


----------



## Keef

4:30 !- Time for the afternoon burn !


----------



## bozzo420

here we come summer.  yooper, I will not even be bringing much of my grown weed to the cup. Last time I never took my bag out. to stoned on the free stuff.

hippie them Afghani's will do well outdoors.. I'm trying more for early finishers also.  where we are from is just to far north for sativa's to finish before the freeze.  except for my greenhouse , it will be mostly straight Indica's. 

  I will try an  experiment this year, forcing a couple for 2 weeks in mid July to see it will get them going sooner and still finish without doing it for the whole 8 weeks.  if it works, sativa's would finish then.  I do like my forced girls every summer. people say ,but you  have to do it every day. The funny thing is I check on my girls about every half hour.  I get up and head out and the wife always says "where ya going" .She knows, but she always asks.  Anybody else OCD about keeping an eye on them? once a day heck. every half hour. Tears me up to leave for even a day.


----------



## Joe420Camel

lol yup
any chance I get (alone) to open up the cabinet door (except during 12 dark) I sure DO!

and if allowed to, I've stood staring into the "magic box" as I call it for a good 30-45 mins

It's a passion thing.

:48:

here is my sick, (hopefully) girl, Chucky's Bride.
pH issues with my hand-watering mix, now that it's in the tote EVERYTHING will be fine [crossfingers]


. 

View attachment PICT1209.jpg


----------



## umbra

Joe, I would give them some time to bounce back before flowering them. As it is, your flowers are going to be disapointing


----------



## Keef

I thought maybe it was just me and my head injury doing the O.C.D. with the grow !   Got real work to do tommorrow - clean up a box -- refill it with fresh nutes - pH and let her run for a day before putting the plants in it -- the 15th move a box lid of 8 inch clones to bloom !-- frees up a box in my veg. Room so I fill it up from my 25 spot cloner and exchange the cloner for one of my 40 spot tuperware cloners -- then fill it up with fresh cuts -- except for changing out the cloners that's my routine on the first and fifteenth of every month after harvesting !


----------



## Keef

Hey I been watching that Ancient Aliens show -- wonder what would be good UFO bait ?-- I'd like to have a ride like that !-- Lure one in and jack that thing -- what they gonna do call 911 ?  Wonder how many kilos U could get into one them puppies ?- Coast Guard wouldn't have a chance !- zip-zip !


----------



## Hippie420

Just got done making four batches of homemade potato chips and Indian fry bread. Had to make four batches 'cause the Old Hen and the Pullet kept wiping the tray as fast as they came out of the oil. Got the girls stuffed enough that I got half of the last batch to myself.


----------



## Keef

Told ya'll about leaving me alone to entertain myself !-- I know what ya'll thinking too !-- What makes that old stoner think he could drive a UFO ? Well - according to this show aliens be crashing them things all over the places all the time !  -  Maybe they wouldn't miss just one !  I can see me now !- double clutching a U.F.O.  -- standing on it - putting the tach in the red !-- wonder how they corner !  I could have some good times with one of them !--


----------



## Hippie420

Sounds like yer already flyin' pretty high, Cuz!


----------



## Joe420Camel

umbra said:


> Joe, I would give them some time to bounce back before flowering them. As it is, your flowers are going to be disapointing


yes, absolutely at this point... what's another week or two.

maybe it will show sex while we wait for her (I keep hoping) to recover.
or maybe the clone will take root... though my flower side is now a VEG, meh, I'd fit it back over in veg SOMEHOW.

TY for the input: :48:


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Happy Valentine`s Day to all. Get a bowl along with a cup of coffee, cause it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and my coffee is in hand. sorry i haven't been around, not like i talk a whole lot anyway. i have been busy so i have been getting off my lazy as and doing things. spring is coming and i need to lose so weight anyway. got a couple bud shots, i'm know i could have done better on my sour diesel but she has been a temperamental beech. i look forward to trying her again with good soil and better nutes. what is the best way to tell when the diesels are done? i have been told not to let them amber. time wise she should be there first or second week of march.









here is the other toy i'm playing with. it's a glass 26 ford t roadster. i took the body off and drug it out for the first time in about three years. pulled the small block out. gonna redo the rear suspension add a big block and build new headers.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Good morning. Got a hot rod huh ? Sure makes me sad that I sold mine. Heard the guy that ended up with it got it on the road. Was a `34 Ford pick-up. Steel body, fenders and hood. Bed was square tubing with wood inserts. Powered by a 289 Ford, 4 speed, 4:11 gears. Kick myself for ever selling it.


----------



## Hippie420

OMG, are those Craiger mags on the front? Haven't seen a pair of those in forty years!


----------



## yooper420

Oops, ya got some really nice buds staring at me. Got me all excited talking about hot rods.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy - I was hoping U weren't in the horsepital !  What U doing there ?-- Let me help!-- 3- 11 rear end - put a blower on it and a double shot NOZ -  maybe a little methenol !-  need some power steering -  5 point harness -- a scoop to keep her on the ground ?  And one of them racing shift kits !-  Still ain't figured out any good UFO bait !  I get high as I was last night - I won't need any help flying !-- 5 dogs Ya'll I just couldn't take it !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know half the time I don't know what I'm talking about and the other half , I'm probably having a senior stoner moment !-- took that dog Charley home !  Mine need some rest !  Last night I'm just chillin and five dogs ran over me like I was a speed bump !- Anyway -- What we smokin ?


----------



## Hippie420

Was going to head for the D yesterday to buy a van to customize, but when I saw the wind chill was close to -20, I said to hell with it. There'll be vans for sale after it warms up. I can wait.

Since my very first car at 16, I've always owned practical vehicles; Trucks for work, small fuel efficient cars for long commutes. I figure the hippie-mobile will be my bucket truck. Not too sure how the wife is gonna sell it after I take the dirt nap, but I'm sure I won't care.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I'm not a great mechanic, but have managed to keep most stuff on the road. I like old trucks the most, but have owed my share of sports cars. That bud is looking spectacular. Very large puppy followed my son home from walking the girls. You can tell he's been lost for a little while, very thin and very frightened. Taking him to the Vet today. Took pix of garden and battery died, will post later. Wake n bake. I actually have a few things to choose from today. Took some louie early, and think it might do the trick. Very up high taken this early.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC.... Coffee going in me....PAX fired up.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy Valentines day you old sweethearts.  Smokeumup.


----------



## lyfespan

It's a lovely sunny 80 degrees here, got a fat dab of Sohum seeds Ringo Star about to be nailed, coffee is a fair trade blend and a day of more soil mixing and transplanting planned


----------



## Hippie420

13 degrees here with 24 mile an hour winds with gusts up to 38. Good day to stay in bed.....


----------



## brianflower

I'm a Golden Oldie from 1952.
if you wanna get encouraged from a first grow get autos.
Thrilling,simply thrilling !!!


----------



## umbra

It was 80 here yesterday. Today feels like it will be warmer. I see tons of almond trees are starting to flower. Early spring here in Cali I guess.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - U be Old !-- I be 60 in early April !-- some days I feel 90 - somedays like I'm 40 !-- My wife of 20 something years watch Buy the Bayou and now RWS (Runs With Scissors) has decided she wants a houseboat -- that we can drive over for Mardi Gras in New Orleans !-- My response was can we buy one ?-- Don't make me build it - Please !  Hey Hey -  Bozzo ask if one of them little bullet blenders would homogenize e-cig liquid -- I think it might !-- it would probably need at least a total 3 oz. To work right -- with a value of $3,000 an ounce !  WoW!


----------



## Keef

Oh! - The temp was 80 not Umbra !-- now that's funny -- Welcome Brainflower !-- U be home now !-- This is where Old Farts like us teach each other to grow the finest weed !- We even got us a world class breeder in Umbra !-- jump on in !


----------



## Keef

Hope all have had a Happy Vanentines Day -- The horsepital runs 24/7/365-- RWS be working !   We'll celebrate later this week !  Think I'm gonna stick with the varieties I got until next year !  If anything I think maybe Snow Lotus or that Snow Lotus XL or something like that -- from Cannazon seed !- the one where they bred Snow Lotus back to Blockhead !-- Looks like I gotta breed what I want after all !  I'll need a year or so !-  Larry O.G.-- anyone know anything about it ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc WAKE AND BAKE got my bowl in hand and coffee brewing. wife and i went to the home and garden show yesterday, really wasn't much to see at all. beds and hot tubs real disappointed.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> giggy,
> Good morning. Got a hot rod huh ? Sure makes me sad that I sold mine. Heard the guy that ended up with it got it on the road. Was a `34 Ford pick-up. Steel body, fenders and hood. Bed was square tubing with wood inserts. Powered by a 289 Ford, 4 speed, 4:11 gears. Kick myself for ever selling it.


yoop i have played with hot rod all my life, my grandfather and uncle had a big part in my life.


Hippie420 said:


> OMG, are those Craiger mags on the front? Haven't seen a pair of those in forty years!


hippie those are factory pinto wheels, i used independent front suspension instead of the suicide front suspension with the straight axle.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Oops, ya got some really nice buds staring at me. Got me all excited talking about hot rods.


they do look nice but i know i could have done better. thanks.


Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy - I was hoping U weren't in the horsepital !  What U doing there ?-- Let me help!-- 3- 11 rear end - put a blower on it and a double shot NOZ -  maybe a little methenol !-  need some power steering -  5 point harness -- a scoop to keep her on the ground ?  And one of them racing shift kits !-  Still ain't figured out any good UFO bait !  I get high as I was last night - I won't need any help flying !-- 5 dogs Ya'll I just couldn't take it !


no keef just busy, set on my as all winter and let to many things slip.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Was going to head for the D yesterday to buy a van to customize, but when I saw the wind chill was close to -20, I said to hell with it. There'll be vans for sale after it warms up. I can wait.
> 
> Since my very first car at 16, I've always owned practical vehicles; Trucks for work, small fuel efficient cars for long commutes. I figure the hippie-mobile will be my bucket truck. Not too sure how the wife is gonna sell it after I take the dirt nap, but I'm sure I won't care.


i drove a car to school 55 ford, my brother drove a 57 chevy then changed to a custom dodge van.


umbra said:


> Morning OFC. I'm not a great mechanic, but have managed to keep most stuff on the road. I like old trucks the most, but have owed my share of sports cars. That bud is looking spectacular. Very large puppy followed my son home from walking the girls. You can tell he's been lost for a little while, very thin and very frightened. Taking him to the Vet today. Took pix of garden and battery died, will post later. Wake n bake. I actually have a few things to choose from today. Took some louie early, and think it might do the trick. Very up high taken this early.


i have a 63 chevy truck i already have disc brakes on front and changed to five lug front and rear. i want to put cragar ss wheels on, just something about them wheels and i take it hippie likes them too. truck never had seat belts so it is high to insure.


----------



## giggy

ice and snow starting early tomorrow morning, i'm not ready for this crap again.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let me 'splain to any of our new how the Wake and Bake works !- Get up -- select the beverage of your choice -- select a THC delivery system -- get out your cigar box or other weed preparation and storage container -- get ready, set , go !--  after U take the edge off -- check in with the O.F.C. !-- I like a couple Cannacaps and coconut oil before I finish my first cup !  After a nice wake and bake most are off to do the pharming -- we also have begun a mid- afternoon burn !-- I started early !- I'mit up like a x-mas tree !


----------



## Keef

I know it's cold out there for most but I got good news !-- the duck that winter here have been making big practice " Vs" like they do before heading north ! It won't be long before spring !  Crop looks good !--moving another SOG of Widow to bloom today - along with 2 T.E. and that one of them P.C. cookie thangs--from now on a rosemary plant will be in each box to repell the hated spider mite !


----------



## yooper420

HELP, it`s too cold this morning. 26 degrees BELOW ZERO. At least the wind stopped. Gotta snow blow the drifts outta the driveway. High around zero today. Multiple sessions of "wake and bake" are in order. Ready for number two.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Keef you be a posten mofo. Lol
Have a Bonged day to all.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Been a car nut all my life. Back in `65 my dad took me to look at a car for my graduation present. He said it was a `58 Chevy. Turned out it was a `58 Impala 2 door hardtop. Black in color, 3 speed on the tree. Lift the hood and big surprise, a 348 with 3 deuces. Hell yes, best $500 car I ever had. Also had a black `57  2 door hardtop, with a high performance 283 with 2  4 barrels, factory stock. Brings back many great memories.


----------



## Keef

I entertain myself at times Weed Hopper !-- Yoop it's all overcast today with rain on the way -- temp - high in the 50s -- got RWS tucked in so she can work tonight - I thought I'd do like Yoop and only get high once today !  Tax refund came in !-- Keef got shopping to do this week !-- 2 more lights and boxes !- get veg. moved so I can have 4 sq. meters in bloom ! Double the size of the grow !


----------



## umbra

Morning guys. Yooper, too cold for me. Slept late today. Time for wake n bake. Decided to roll a joint with the tangie, chem 91, and pink louie mixed together. Hmmm


----------



## Rosebud

I am smoking on some vortex/ cindy cross.. and it is HEAVEN.... It is called Cinex and I am in love. Very up and speedy which this ole lady needs.
The sun is shining I am going to be in the garden. Roses to prune..WOOHOO...

Keef, i am almost ready to get you some seeds.....lol


----------



## Hippie420

Heat wave down here, Yoop. Minus ten degrees, lots of wind, and a wind chill of minus 24. Don't think I'll be putting my tongue on the pump handle today......

My first car was a '68 Chevy Impala, box stock, no chrome reverse, no glass packs. Looked like a little old ladies car. When you're 16 and selling weed in high school, the last thing you want to do is attract attention.


----------



## lyfespan

Bright sunny morning here, coffee in hand and the torch on the nail, with my dab in hand. Lookalike another nice day.


----------



## Keef

Rose U so funny !-- Got any Medicine Man seed too ?   Still overcast but might break 70 today !  Let me look at my weed selection and decide what I'm gonna smoke !-- Since all I got right now is my Widow - quess I'll smoke the Widow !-- She'll do just fine !-- I'll be glad to get that RO system -- 'bout tired of hauling water !-- Time for a break !- it's 1:23 time for an afternoon burn !


----------



## Keef

I can twist a wrench but I don't like it !- A car/truck has always been just another tool to me !-- 'cept I probably broke more rides than tools !-  When I took the EMT courses they ask us to stand up introduce ourselves and tell why we wanted to be an EMT !-- I had worked with the instructor on many codes and he did not want to call on me ! When he finally did -- I stood up and said my name is Keef and I want to be an EMT so I can turn them lights on and drive my a** off !- I said I can drive faster than anyone here - and I got the tickets to prove it !-- for about a minute U could hear a pin drop!- the instructor just banged his head on the table and shook his head !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I'm just popping some Medicine Man F2. They'll be part of the gro and sho in no time


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Heat wave down here, Yoop. Minus ten degrees, lots of wind, and a wind chill of minus 24. Don't think I'll be putting my tongue on the pump handle today......
> 
> My first car was a '68 Chevy Impala, box stock, no chrome reverse, no glass packs. Looked like a little old ladies car. When you're 16 and selling weed in high school, the last thing you want to do is attract attention.


 

Got back from `nam , summer of `70 and bought me a `68 Impala, silver with a black vinyl top, 305 auto.


----------



## Hippie420

Mine was teal blue, two door, slope back, 307 auto. What a boat! I could easily stuff four stoners in the trunk and she wouldn't even squat. Pull the bulb out of the trunk light and four friends got in the drive-in for free!

Didn't know they stuck a 305 in 'em back in '68.


----------



## lyfespan

I did a 69 VW bug restoration, cal bug style


----------



## Keef

It is against the rules on M.P. to exchange seed Rose and I were teasing and would not break the rules !  I think I'll just concentrate on getting this Tranquil Elephantizer and Phantom Cookies developed to the point I can produce a mess of clones !-  With parents like the T.E. it promises to pack a hammer !


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Mine was teal blue, two door, slope back, 307 auto. What a boat! I could easily stuff four stoners in the trunk and she wouldn't even squat. Pull the bulb out of the trunk light and four friends got in the drive-in for free!
> 
> Didn't know they stuck a 305 in 'em back in '68.


 

Same ride. 307 ? what`s a couple c.i.`s amongst friends ? Stoned ones at that. Liked that car.


----------



## tapco1

My 1st car was a 1956 Chevy Convertible with a re-built engine. Bought it from the right fielder on our fast pitch softball team. He was a great hitter batted over 400 every year. That was back in 1965. God I loved that car, a real chick magnet. Put it in storage  67,  until I returned from the Nam in 1969.

I remember processing out of the service in Oakland Cali, going back East  to Buffalo, NY. They gave us steak dinner's, what a treat. Stopped at Chicago's  O'hare airport, changed into civis because they were not treating us very well when we went home. 

My first grow  is doing well. MJ plants are about 12 inches high and ready to be transplanted into  3 gallon cloth pots with handles.

All I do is read, for 3 hours a day, about the life cycle of the MJ Plants. Can't wait for my first Shake and Bake with you dudes. The AK-47's have been topped and getting ready for their flouring stage. Lookin real good!! :vap_bong__emoticon:

Tapco1


----------



## Keef

Tapco 1- That don't mean U can't join us !-- I've noticed that as we get closer to the end of prohibition -- More and more seniors are rediscovering weed !  This year U outside guys need plant a companion plant to prevent them spider mites and other bugs !- I use rosemary but I hear garlic and dill are also effective !   Better start them seed and get them up and started before the thaw !  Been studying about Colorado by watching a South Park marathon !


----------



## Keef

Tapco there's a lot of bogus info out there !-- I know this group of guys and dolls that know just about everything there is to know about weed !-- U got a question just ask !- We learn from each other !-- I'm about to cross the threshold into having an excess and am learning all about extracts !  For instance could somebody please explain how much of the weeds characteristics come across in an extract ?  Am I gonna be able to tell the difference in BHO from my Widow and T.E. ?  Same with RSO !- and am I wrong in thinking U could take weed used for BHO and make butter from it ?  Enlighten the brother !


----------



## 000StankDank000

I want what keefs smoking lol.
If you do it right and don't destroy the terpines then yes they will come across in the exstract.
Should go for some full melt hash keef that's the good stuff


----------



## Keef

Tell me about this magical stuff Dankness ?  I'm in the southern war zone where making an extract can get U 99 years !- We can go to jail for even listening to this blasphemy !-  Thinking about doing some UFO hunting tonight !- Goodness knows I'm high enough !-- How U reacon U could lure them boss aliens outside ?-  Do U think they can see that little laser dot ? I think I would look real good cruising around in a ride like that !  What kinda stereo U think they got cause I like my jams ?


----------



## Keef

What do U think ?-- full metal jacket or solid core ? Flachetes every other round in the pump gun ? What about close in work ? Do U think aliens would understand what was about to happen if they saw a butterfly knife twinkling in the moonlight ?  I read they can't control an addled mind just short circuits them trying to rationalize it !-- Let them rationalize this mind !


----------



## yooper420

keef,
You be a high dog tonight bro.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Did everybody get a good nights sleep ? Whether or not you did, now it`s time again. Time for what you say. Time for "wake and bake". Get your coffee, get a bowl and join me.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. no ice but we do have a cold as rain right now.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> giggy,
> Been a car nut all my life. Back in `65 my dad took me to look at a car for my graduation present. He said it was a `58 Chevy. Turned out it was a `58 Impala 2 door hardtop. Black in color, 3 speed on the tree. Lift the hood and big surprise, a 348 with 3 deuces. Hell yes, best $500 car I ever had. Also had a black `57  2 door hardtop, with a high performance 283 with 2  4 barrels, factory stock. Brings back many great memories.


i love a 58 impala it's already half way done on the customizing. really want a 61 impala to be in my stable.


yooper420 said:


> Got back from `nam , summer of `70 and bought me a `68 Impala, silver with a black vinyl top, 305 auto.





Hippie420 said:


> Mine was teal blue, two door, slope back, 307 auto. What a boat! I could easily stuff four stoners in the trunk and she wouldn't even squat. Pull the bulb out of the trunk light and four friends got in the drive-in for free!
> 
> Didn't know they stuck a 305 in 'em back in '68.


i had a 68 caprice 2 door short top/hard top with a 396 while i was navy 79 to 82. tore it up the got a 72 javelin amx 360 go package car, sold it to a buddy and went home


lyfespan said:


> I did a 69 VW bug restoration, cal bug style


i have always wanted to do a bug, but with a v8 in front for a toy.


----------



## yooper420

`62 Chevy w/bubble top. Would love to have one of them. Had a `62 Impala 327/250 4 speed.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, wake and bake....coffee in hand. Just checked on my girl....she started showing today. She is gonna be a monster (hopefully). Gotta say I love the hydro, miss the dirt but am amazed at how well my first DWC has gone. Yooper, my first "rod" was a 68 chevy c-10 w/ a 383, built from the ground up by me. The local dyno put her just under 464 hp. never got around to NOS..... here is a pic of my girl today...getting ready to do the monster flower dance


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- No more getting high and hunting UFOs !-- if U see a UFO on the beach and it has red and blue blinky lights - it ain't a UFO!-- that was close !-Looking good Kraven !-- I gots to take some caps I'm stiff and sore today !  I think I deserve another cup of coffee and and another pipe !-- that dude almost stepped on me !


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Pretty girl ya got there. 

keef,
Ya survived yourself, great.

"Wake and bake" #2 session is about to commence. Join in peeps, it won`t kill ya.


----------



## Keef

Yoop -- UFO ain't a code word like square grouper !-- I got a head injury - I'm crazy and I was hunting UFOs !- that's my story and I'm sticking to it !  Looks to be a nice day !


----------



## Keef

Got work to do in the grow room but think I'll wait and let the nute solution bubble awhile and pH it later!- get my veg/ clone specialist to help -- got a fine group headed to bloom - have to do the move and change solution in 2 boxes in the right order to keep roots from drying out !  Widow be kicking it !-- she gonna give me 40 clones without a problem - hope I find a little T.E. girl in a few weeks !   Ya'll got me looking at that BHOgart hash oil machine !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I live in the American Graffiti area, there are hot rods everywhere out here. Small little car dealer has a 67 chevy w 396, 59 Lincoln, and 62 Imperial with a 331 hemi just sitting on the lot. Back in NJ, I know someone who bought Pelle Lindberg's wrecked 930 turbo. He put that motor in a Karman Ghia...pushing 500 hp. Wake n bake my friends.


----------



## Rosebud

karman Ghia....that was fun.


----------



## Keef

Rose Let's be good now !--He said Karma Gia !- That's different !   Mane- I got alot of weed growing back there !-- I kinda like these aero SOGs -- I didn't know U could grow weed like this !-- I could grow weed without any new seed for as long as I need !-- I can breed a clone without losing the plant line as many times as I want !-- Yes right now I'm limited to a variety that finishes in 60 days or less !-  Excuse me while I kiss the sky !-- Sorry I think them caps just kicked in !


----------



## Keef

Rose -- I can't be hanging out with people like U !-- I'm just gonna get in trouble if I say anything at all !-- I can think of a thousand ways to get in trouble !  I'm just gonna just let it go !


----------



## Hippie420

Finally got above zero. Burrrrrrr. Today's bar day. First person to mention global warming is getting socked square in the snot locker.


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie - U probably could use a brisk walk - up hill both ways in the snow -- be good for U !  See me and U be different !-- I'd call the bar and have it delivered !-- That's what I miss about New Orleans and tommorrow is Mardi Gras is the drive thru frozen daquari shops-- RWS favorite - Almond Joy !-  it is not an open container unless U stick a straw in it !


----------



## Hippie420

Tell RWS she outta try a frozen strawberry daiquiri made with vodka instead of rum. Yumm! My watering hole before this current one had a bartender that loved to get me to try stuff. Tried one, ordered a pitcher full. You don't even know you've got a glow going until you stand up to head for the john. Bounced off a lot of chairs before I got there!

Try strawberry ice cream with Kahlua in a blender sometime.


----------



## lyfespan

giggy said:


> i love a 58 impala it's already half way done on the customizing. really want a 61 impala to be in my stable.
> 
> 
> 
> i had a 68 caprice 2 door short top/hard top with a 396 while i was navy 79 to 82. tore it up the got a 72 javelin amx 360 go package car, sold it to a buddy and went home
> 
> i have always wanted to do a bug, but with a v8 in front for a toy.



Oh the real fun with Bugs is had when you put a turbo charged 20B in them, then you have a 1300 pound car with 750-900 HP to the wheels


----------



## Keef

Hippie in New Orleans they make them in an slushy machine , like at a quickly store !- got maybe 20 flavors and it's 2 for 1 on Tuesday every week !  Two for Tuesday !-- Next time I'm out looking for Unidentified Floating Objects - like they throw out from them smuggling boats -- I'm taking a motorcycle !-  I need one of them UFOs -- I'll be able to tell what it is !  I just want to find one of them 40 lb Objects !


----------



## Keef

4:30 -- Time for the afternoon burn!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good, I thought I was late.


----------



## lyfespan

It's 3:20 here guess I'll smoke too, just finished a ton of edibles


----------



## Keef

Who really knows what time it is anyway ?  How many hours is west coast behind central time ? Got the E.I.EI.O. done and put the girls to bed !- take clones tomorrow -- I'm to lit to be wielding scissors !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Gotta be time for "wake and bake". Get your coffee, get your bowl and let`s have at it. "Wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning HAPPY FAT TUESDAY ALL
:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC...still waking but well baked, coffee next!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--  raining and chilly at the beach !-- catching up fast as I can !


----------



## yooper420

morning, bozzo, krav and keef. zero in da U.P.


----------



## Hippie420

Six degrees under the bridge. If I can get the gas axe to fire up, I'll hack a hole in the creek and go swimming......


----------



## Keef

Bozzo-- I KNOW it's Fat Tuesday !   -- I wish I was in a balcony room at The Royal Senesta overlooking Bourbon Street ,people watching today !-- Anytime U go to New Orleans ,this is the place to be !   On the balcony U have the best view to be had -- and U have a bathroom -- Most don't realize --Ain't No Place to pee on Mardi Gras Day !


----------



## Hippie420

Here's the pics you wanted posted, Keef. I'll let you do the 'splanin'. 

View attachment IMAG0517 (1).jpg


View attachment IMAG0519.jpg


----------



## Keef

That looks just like my grow !- Oh!- it is !-- Thanks Hippie !-  The top one is bloom -- those 2 boxes are a month apart because of spider mites - the box on the right has about 2 more weeks !- all from my 2 19 month old Widow !-- The second pic is my veg. / grow - the box in the rear was moved to bloom last night !- most of those little clones are rooted -- it all started with that 25 spot square cloner in the corner !-  after I bought it , I built my own !  took it out last night and replaced it with a 40 spot tuperware cloner I built !  Be filling it up today !-  in the process of changing from one box of about 20 clones every 2 weeks to two boxes !  Oh!- in that box of plants from veg. are 2 T.E. and that P.C. -it's the funny colored plant - front ,right of box !- Anyway -- that's how I do what I do !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I see the East Coast is getting more snow. So glad I am not there. Keef, I see how your setup works. Not much room to grow trees, though. Wound up taking 1 of the purple tangies down last night. They are so close, I just couldn't stand it anymore. The calyx's are swelling and the buds are hard as a rock. My son trimmed it up and it was just gorgeous.


----------



## Keef

U nailed it Umbra - No trees !-- No Mothers !-- 2 weeks rooting then a month to veg then off to bloom for 2 months then done !-  The Widow keeps giving and I keep taking !  Hope the T.E. and P.C. are girls - if so I won't need the rest of the seed ! Put them girls to work !


----------



## Hippie420

More plant porn from Keef. 

View attachment IMAG0522.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's the Tranquil Elephantizer on the way to bloom !- Sex it and hope for a girl !-- I might have a use for a boy too ! Hippie Thanks again !-- My phone keeps wanting to jump out the car window maybe I can post my own pics with a new device !-  I don't know about ya'll but I'm gonna burn something !


----------



## yooper420

keef porn. Lookin` good there bro.


----------



## umbra

those are very healthy looking


----------



## Keef

Thanks for recommending it Umbra !-- Only need me one girl !-- One square meter of veg room is enough to feed 4 square meters of bloom on a 2 week rotation producing a one meter harvest every two weeks with a goal of 500 grams per meter !-- that is not just bud -- take the finest bud and extract everything else !  Change the law and 4 of these units pay the bills and keep Keef high long time !


----------



## yooper420

OFC, good morning to all. If you`re up, get a cup of coffee, get a bowl, cause it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-


----------



## yooper420

Sounds like keef had a hard night. Wake and bake might help, go for it, I`ll join ya.


----------



## Keef

Morning Yoop !-- better now !- front moved thru last night -- sunny and 40 this morning !  -- got the pharming done - trying to catch up on the Wake and Bake !-- should be about right when the West Coast Wake and Bake kicks In-- been quite round here last couple days !  More coffee- refill the pipe - onward thru the fog !


----------



## umbra

good morning OFC. looking forward to getting some of the stitches out today


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, gents! Put the five Afghani seeds on to soak last Wednesday, let 'em soak for 36 hours (got lazy), and stuffed 'em in vermiculate Friday morning. Had two up Monday, a third Tuesday, and waiting on the other two. Perhaps Buddha will smile on my efforts and reward me with one of each sex, but I'll be happy with what ever they turn out to be. If it's a sausage fest, the pollen will come in handy for breeding with the PPG.

Would be nice to have a mother for clones for the great outdoor grow of '15, though.


----------



## Keef

Get well soon Umbra !-- that means - take it easy for a few days Cuz !-- Good Luck Hippie !   Got a RO system , 2 lights and pumps , and an airpump ordered last night !-- pick 2 boxes up at Lowe's - get Veg. Moved and I'm done !   Gotta get this square meter every two week rotation working right so I can get some numbers !--


----------



## Keef

Hippie remember when I used to say pharmers got to decide whether they be growers or breeders ?  My system is set up for production - I can do some breeding but it takes room out of my rotation !-- Now if I was gonna do some serious breeding -- I'd have to have a Snow Lotus male and female !-- just look at what parented on seedfinder.com !-- I would then bring in the most potent varieties I could find -- Jesus O.G and Bruce Banner #3-- this year!-- a Snow Lotus Dad has been used to breed legends -- Now the Snow Lotus Mom is strutting her stuff over at Cannazon !  Whatever came out of those crosses would be Monsters -- next year I'd take the best in the world and do it again !


----------



## Hippie420

I think if I truly was to get into serious breeding, I'd go back to basics and start out with landrace strains. Hashing and re-hashing something that someone else has already done the ground work on doesn't sound all that exciting.

For a production grower (which I'm not), doing it your way really makes more sense.


----------



## Keef

One day I might have to see how an Afghani works in a SOG !- This T.E. got my scratching my head - don't look like I can get but about a dozen in a SOG !  I wonder if U could put a smallish clone in a pickle jar and overnight it across the country ?  I mean after the end of prohibition of course !  Also think I finally figured out a place for grafting -- A multi male plant - grow some male clone in veg and pull them together when large enough - peel back some "bark" so the raw parts meet and secure the 3 or so boys together !-- after a month or so the root stock on all but one can be cut and U got a boy tree ! When U want to breed take a cutting from desired variety and root it before breeding !


----------



## Hippie420

Don't the males die after they release their pollen? If so, I wonder if you could graft a male shoot onto a female mother? I gotta put the pipe down........


----------



## Keef

RWS had to work Valentine's Day so we gonna throwdown tonight !-- Gonna do the " East Texas Slide"-- that's where U get really , really high and slide into an all U can eat seafood buffet !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> RWS had to work Valentine's Day so we gonna throwdown tonight !-- Gonna do the " East Texas Slide"-- that's where U get really , really high and slide into an all U can eat seafood buffet !



That sounds delicious....and I know Gulf seafood well. Gonna get to 24 tonight and tomorrow....so chili is done and about to grab a bowl, we are getting our week of winter this week, then it will be spring


----------



## Keef

I don't want anymore seafood !-- Another thing !-- Everybody don't know it's dirty forehead Wednesday!-- Try to help a brother out and almost get in a fight !


----------



## Hippie420

BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Did the same thing twenty years ago to a friend. Reached over and wiped the soot off his forehead and he came unglued. Called me a dummy. Told him that HE was the one with crap all over his face!

Just made a batch of carnival style elephant ears. Haven't heard a peep out of the Old Hen and Pullet. Think they ate until they popped.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Chucky's Bride, get'n her sea legs

I seem to have the pH issue under control... now, onto the sex thing! :watchplant:


:48: 

View attachment PICT1224.jpg


----------



## yooper420

No wake and bake yet ? We gonna cure that oversight right now. Coffee in one hand, vape bowl in the other hand. OK now it`s "wake and bake" time for the OFC. Good morning all.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Looking good Joe !-- got some catching up to do !-- more coffee and a toke or two I'll be O.K. !   Looking for a lady in the grow room !-- I know they only been in bloom a few days but I got my eye on them !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys... made some rso yesterday... got a good yield..tickled.

Umbra, hope your mouth is better.

Keef, Hippy, Yooper, Joe, please join me for wake and bake.


----------



## bozzo420

I will join in. Company gone I'm ready.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rosebud!- I'm fairly well baked but it ain't like I'm gonna O.D. !  I'll smoke one with U Rose !   Took two doses of Cannacaps about an hour apart and the first dose just kicked in !-  guess I'm gonna be worthless again today !


----------



## Keef

Rose how do U evap the Everclear after running it thru that butter machine ?


----------



## bozzo420

my flower tower machine recovers 50% of the everclear. not bad. but I will not be making anymore until the law is changed.  not permitted at this time, but things are changing soon. the tower is a remake of the 70's ISOII.it is a self contained still.
after that you use a coffee cup warmer keef. got mine in  a resale store for a buck. perfect for a slow cook off of the everclear.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, 
I take it outside and plug in a hot plate on the patio... sometimes the wind is blowing which is nice, but it not a fan blowing the fumes away, and it only takes a half an hour or so to cook off the everclear.  I will never get used to it when you are stirring and in an instant it turns. It is awesome...one second you are stirring booze, the next instant you got oil... it is very cool to see the chlorophyll just leave the pot and go away in a light green cloud. I was stupid about the packaging though. didn't wash my hands before i sealed the box... please come and see my in prison.  Got to ups and realized I reeked of mj and booze.... oh dear.   I was in too big of a hurry to get it there... hope i don't get caught....


----------



## Keef

Rose if U didn't put your return address on it and they took it then U don't know nothing about nothing!--  Next time wear gloves and freeze them to recover oil from gloves ! I'll keep my eye peeled for the UPS man !  Just teasing guys !-- Hey Bozzo -- That Idea about using one of them bullet blenders to homogenize an e-cig juice might work !-  We gotta solve this little problem !  Some peeps say they get 10% BHO return on extraction !  That would give U about 2.7 ounces of BHO per lb. -- let's call it 2 oz.  -- weight and volume are different but for an estimate let's call it all volume !-  I hope to use around 25% BHO 75% Vegatable Glycerine so 1 oz BHO to 3 oz of V.G. - homogenize and done !- That one oz of BHO is now 4 ounces of e-cig liquid -- 30 mils an oz X  4 = 120 mils worth $50 a mil retail !  I gotta get me a BHO machine !-- How much is that wholesale ?


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -- I usually pick me out a good bible name and use the local church as the return address !-- Hey Ya'll about them numbers -- I'd rather see a weed farmer process his crop into a shelf ready product than to see them sell excess to someone for $1,000 a lb. and see them make all the money !-- Even if U a hobby pharmer -- know the value of what U grow !


----------



## Rosebud

That is a great idea Keef. return addy, Mary, from St. Pauls.  The guy this is going to is a very sick fellow grower. I sure hope it helps him. So far so good.  It should be there tomorrow and i will quit worrying or be asking you guys to pony up bail.


----------



## Keef

Quit worrying Rose !-- unless U put your actual return addy -- if that's the case get someone to let us know what jail U in !  I'll send U a care package with a special Bengay tube in it full of RSO or something!  Bengay tube done hauled my weed thru every major airport in the states - it should get thru !


----------



## Keef

Just talking trash !-- I'd never do anything like that !


----------



## Rosebud

I put my return address on it. I have an account with ups. I am not blond.

That is a fantastic idea the bengay tubes, how did you do that?


----------



## Keef

Metal Bengay tube !-- squeeze out most of the Bengay - unfold flat end - clean inside of tube with soap and water -- stand tube on cap end - pour enough melted wax inside to seal the end - after the wax has cooled - scoup a little out a little and fill it with a smear of Bengay - be sloppy -- the tube is now ready for contraband !-- perhaps a bag of cleaned manicured weed ready to roll !-- crush the tube to remove as much air as possible - flatten out end and apply Bengay with every fold ! be sloppy -- Ain't no dog snorting him some Bengay !


----------



## Rosebud

Brilliant.


----------



## Keef

U know they make things like a can of fix a flat , WD 40 and  other everyday container with stealth screw on caps -- they'll hold a couple ounces depending on size - so I've been told !-- I would never do such a thing as that Bengay tube trick - I musta read about it somewhere !  Quit worrying !- UPS don't care !


----------



## umbra

not that I know anything about things like that, but a jar of peanut butter... a larger jar of peanut butter can hold many surprises


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Keef,
> I take it outside and plug in a hot plate on the patio... sometimes the wind is blowing which is nice, but it not a fan blowing the fumes away, and it only takes a half an hour or so to cook off the everclear.  I will never get used to it when you are stirring and in an instant it turns. It is awesome...one second you are stirring booze, the next instant you got oil... it is very cool to see the chlorophyll just leave the pot and go away in a light green cloud. I was stupid about the packaging though. didn't wash my hands before i sealed the box... please come and see my in prison.  Got to ups and realized I reeked of mj and booze.... oh dear.   I was in too big of a hurry to get it there... hope i don't get caught....



Rose we would get you bail and then transport to a non extradition county :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks guys. It left here and is half way there, that is good news right?

Peanut butter, another great idea.


----------



## Keef

Peanut Butter ?- recently a person returning from Colorado to Dallas had a jar of peanut butter in their carry on luggage !-- Seems odd ?-- So was the weed and cute little pipe stuffed inside !-  I think they mounted the x-ray for amusement !-  it should never seem out of place -- When it comes to UPS -- vacuum pack it and throw it in one them boxes they got -- get thru EVERY TIME !   Post office has reported weed packaged in Colorado has been intercepted in EVERY other state !-- UPS has none reported that I know of !


----------



## Hippie420

Wake and bake, Old Farts! It's only -19 out there! Good day to stay under the covers.


----------



## 000StankDank000

It's -39 with windchill today. Good thing I got some Tuna shatter .


----------



## yooper420

Got me a chill when I looked outside at the temp. It stared back at me and said : 30 degrees BELOW ZERO. Do not know what the wind chill is, except COLD. Wake and bake ? Going on as we speak, cause it`s too cold to do anything else.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 30 below !-- I can't even imagine that !-- I put some brickweed seed in a planter outside Dec. 1 st. - They about 18 inches tall and making bud !  Wanted to see if I could run an outside winter grow next year !-- Can do if I plant in Oct. !- No one is looking for weed growing outside in winter! -  I woulda checked in earlier but I got high and forgot !


----------



## IQof420

I'm thinking the same,Keef,been thinking about those swiss strains,can't get much info on them,mostly worried about potency,but would be so awesome to see flowers in jan.


----------



## Keef

68- cloudy with chance of rain !-  nice but when it hits 110 in the shade this summer - I'll be wishing I was farther north ! 2 T.E. and a P.C. - what's the chance all three are female ?--  I'm watching like a hawk !- had a dream last night that a boy got loose among my girls !--ain't gonna happen !


----------



## Keef

Morning Q !-- I hear ya !-- I got flowers outside in Feb. !- but - they'll reveg in a few weeks !-- it's just some old brickweed but boy is it stanky !-- My Tranquil Elephantizer seems to like the way I grow so I needs me a girl !-- Widow keeps giving and I keep taking !-- it's good to be Keef !


----------



## giggy

Good afternoon to the ofc. I'm still kicking. Right now it is 28 deg snowing and sleeting with rain on the way to freeze tonight. Yall have a great day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Is Rose in jail ?-- Has Umbra's mouth healed enough to take a toke -- will Yoop survive the freeze-- Where's Giggy and TheGloman ?- Will Bozzo be thrown out of Florida ?-- Just what is the Hippie doing in the basement ?-- Is Kravenhead really playing with extracts ?-Like a Soap Opera up in here !-- and everyone ends up high !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Keef, not yet, ups says it is out for delivery....YIKES... I will be glad when it is in his hands and he has no other visitors like the police...   Soap opera indeed... to be continued... Thanks for the giggle. I am off to the dentist...no biggy. Umbra i hope you are feeling all the way better.

Peace out ya'll.


----------



## Keef

Where's Umbra ? That T.E. in the pic has these double serrations on the leaves -- I remember seeing a pic U posted somewhere about a plant with double serrations -- What's it mean ?- I never grew anything like this before !  13 lobes on the leaves and counting !-- 12 clones would fill one of my boxes!  Truth will be told by the smoke !- Widow stays until something better kicks her out !


----------



## Keef

2:40 - time for Afternoon Burn !-- West Coast - time for the Brunch Burn !


----------



## yooper420

Afternoon crash and burn ? Oops, make that wake and bake, in the afternoon. I`m with ya keef, let`s do it.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Afternoon crash and burn ? Oops, make that wake and bake, in the afternoon. I`m with ya keef, let`s do it.




I'm in, packing a bowl now....woke up with the flu today....life does truly sucketh now. Girls becoming a monster....loving the DWC. Hope Umbra's mouth has healed, Rose aint going to jail, yoop gets a warm front, heck a back too (lol), I too wonder what Hippie is doing in the basement, and yes I think I want to give this RSO a shot, my shine is 188 proof coming outa the still so that ought to be pure enough. And Rose has laid down the correct method to proceed....wow I'm high and sick....weird combo.


----------



## Keef

I be lit up !-- Kraven glad U around -- did U see those pics of my aero boxes ?  I wanted to show U how I water pharm !-- Aero doesn't need as much nute solution as DWC or hydro - less chance of root rot too!- My boxes are 35 gals and I use about 9 gals of solution - pump in the bottom sprays roots 15 min on/15 off !- also have bubbler !-- Any way - back to the burn !


----------



## Rosebud

i am not in jail yet. The tracking shows it was delivered, but i haven't heard from him yet..

Kraven, so sorry you are sick, I hope it is a quick version. Loaded and sick... better then just sick imo.  Get better.  Ginger tea is my favorite.


----------



## umbra

been around, just not much to say. Drove to Reno today. Long day. Left at 4 am, just getting in.


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed everyone. I've been around but not much to say. Sounds like everyone is making it to another day, good thing for old farts. We have been having really warm weather for the last couple of weeks. Really strange and no snow in the mountains. Could be a bad summer as far a water goes. Happy Days all.


----------



## Rosebud

Have you been as warm as us beemer? 60 degrees today.  The guy got the package, thanks for worrying with me. I will be way more careful next time.


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> Have you been as warm as us beemer? 60 degrees today.  The guy got the package, thanks for worrying with me. I will be way more careful next time.



It's been in the high 50s most of the time and it hit the 60s a couple of times. When you can work outside in February in a t shirt that is weird. Sure glad there was a problem with the delivery. That was a very nice thing you did. Now they have the meds they need. Happy days.


----------



## Keef

Bill U hurt my feelings -- I thought U went over to that other place and just forgot about us ! Good to see U around !  Rose U so funny worrying like that !-- U.P.S. move more weed than anyone else in da world !-- There are some limiting factors but they just common sense stuff !-- Like if I go to U.P.S. with a package with the dimensions of a kilo brick -- it might draw a little attention !-- With a fake return addy -- once U walk out the place U out the loop and untraceable !-- With an agreed on receiver name -- if the Po-Po come with the package -  The recipient know what is in the package and this ain't me !   And I don't even know anyone named Jesus Jones anyway !


----------



## Rosebud

jesus jones? :rofl:

Beemer i wonder if we live close to each other. I am in the desert in eastern wa.


----------



## Keef

I once received a care package from Norman Greenbaum--it was addressed to Bruce Barry at my address !-  U figure it out !


----------



## Keef

Have U ever been in one of those situations where U realize you've revealed that U know way more about a topic than U should ?-- Ya'll know I just made up that stuff trying to look cool ?  I got a brain cloud from the fall sometimes I be talking trash about stuff I know absolutely nothing about !  PTSD and a Traumatic Brain Injury -- did I ever tell U about hearing voices ?-- they say -- Don't go to jail Keef U way too pretty !


----------



## bozzo420

they have not tossed me out yet keef. I'm just one old fart down here.


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> jesus jones? :rofl:
> 
> Beemer i wonder if we live close to each other. I am in the desert in eastern wa.




Keef I read everything you write so I'm around but just don't say much. 

Rose I live on the west side in between Issaquah and North Bend. Lived here for 40 years.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice and pretty over there Beemer.. We are about 4 hours away.


----------



## yooper420

What ? No wake and bake in Curmudgeonland yet this morning ? We gonna take care of that. OK now, it`s time for the morning ritual, coffee in one hand, bowl in the other and now it`s wake and bake time. Any joiners ?


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> What ? No wake and bake in Curmudgeonland yet this morning ? We gonna take care of that. OK now, it`s time for the morning ritual, coffee in one hand, bowl in the other and now it`s wake and bake time. Any joiners ?




I'm in. Getting coffee and loading bowl now.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Krav, glad you could join me this morning.


----------



## Kraven

Me too yoop. Woke up with the flu yesterday so life is sucking right now.....


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> What ? No wake and bake in Curmudgeonland yet this morning ? We gonna take care of that. OK now, it`s time for the morning ritual, coffee in one hand, bowl in the other and now it`s wake and bake time. Any joiners ?


i came in earlier made out my post and then got a data base erroe. and any rate morning ofc.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi yopper, i will join you. 

Sorry that happened Giggy, good morning.

Kraven is it the high fever flu? I am so sorry, get well...

Coffee is hot... pot is coming on .......NOW.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I did it again got up at about 6 -- got lit and forgot to check in !-- Dam Widow make U forget stuff !  Got my pharming done and gonna sit and do a 2nd Wake and Bake with my peeps !- Rose is up early !-- Kraven maybe U need a dose pack !-- it'll keep U on your feet but it would be best just to treat the symptoms and let it run it's course !  188 proof ?-- U got that thump bucket dialed in Cuz !- U use a black pot submarine or a copper pot ?  A Hot Tottie with some honey and lemon might help !-- listen to me tell a nurse how to take care of the flu !  I gotta find my pipe !


----------



## Rosebud

Morning Keef.  Morning Umbra, morning bozzo.


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. Wake n bake began before I even got on line. Went to make coffee and the coffee maker died. Very frustrating. It was about a year old. I bought myself a new coffee maker when I moved to Cali. Stainless steel, programmable, really very nice. I pulled out my old coffee maker, it was a $12 Walmart special. In so many ways, this is how my life goes; the flashy new possession that costs way too much and doesn't last, only to be replaced by a reliable, cost effective replacement. There is meaning in everything, if you see it that way. I've been having a very tough time with work, and have a tendency to let my mind wander, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, sometimes it is the older more comfortable version that is the best. That is what I think about my husband. ha. We have had 5-6 espresso machines that cost under 200 bucks a piece.... i fear when this one breaks we will be in for big money and i won't like it the way i do my old comfortable cheap machine.... 

It took me a year to get the hang of driving my  new car last year... I couldn't bop around like i used too... a year later I can bop.  I ramble...sorry.


----------



## Keef

Repairing LEDs last night !-- Why would someone build a light board so that when one LED burns out , the rest quit too , and they are soldered in place !-- one LED burns out U have to replace the whole light board !- Bastids !-  So I'll replace the light board !   Ain't nothing easy !  Still no sex indicators on T.E. or P.C. - my gut say 3 girls out of 3 !-- 60s and overcast today --


----------



## bozzo420

wake and bake .I'm here great day down here . cold gone for a while. coffee is on and bake coming soon.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. Almost coffeeed out but not wake and baking. Need to use the tablesaw today so I think I will reframe from baking. Coffee machines get you hooked and then Bam let you down. About 5 years ago we got hooked on the K-cup brewing system and the first one crapped out about a year ago so we bought another one. DUH I think we should went with a french press or something that brings the cost down. We all love our coffee. Have a great day all.


----------



## umbra

I got away from coffee and caffeine completely for about 3 years. But have gone back to drinking coffee. Soda not so much. Energy drinks I never touch. My mother had a percolator type coffee pot, that she always used. Part of the handle had cracked and my Aunt threw it away. My mother went and got it out of the trash. My Aunt was surprised and asked why she would want a coffee pot with a broken handle? My mom's answer, because it makes good coffee.


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer, table saws and weed go fine together. Number one rule is count your fingers before you start and after you're done. If the count comes up the same, good job!

Found out something I never knew yesterday. Did you know eating free range chickens is bad for your health? There's been a hawk hanging around like my back yard is an all you can eat chicken buffet. He'd taken four in five days, and would have been five if I hadn't chased him off of the last one. Well, apparently chicken wasn't good for his diet. Plenty of fat squirrels and bunnies around, but he just had to have his daily chicken. Found him dead, out by the coup. Too much naturally grown meat or lead poisoning?

One can only wonder........


----------



## yooper420

My bet......Lead poisoning.


----------



## umbra

Are sprinkles in order?


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Are sprinkles in order?


 
Not for the hawk! The flock sure could use some; they live to die another day.

My chickens die from old age or predation. I love to eat chicken, but when you've raised 'em from the egg, it's hard to kill 'em. I can't, anyways. I have no qualms about eating their delicious eggs, though.


----------



## umbra

I know some people who train hawks and falcons to hunt.


----------



## Rosebud

I myself enjoy a good free range organic chicken...why the lead Hippie?


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon OFC, managed to get outa bed for a bit. Fever is up and down, just a nasty case of the flu. I started tamaflu yesterday so it should only really kick my but for a couple of days and I should be able to power through the rest...I just think today and tomorrow will the worse. Glad to see you all. hope everyone is having a wonderful day. Gonna try and get through another bowl, no drugs=pain....I have non-specific small bowel disease. they cut me open last summer and did not find any cancer just a bunch of sub-mucosal tissue that is not normal, but not cancer either.....it's my Gulf War illness. Gov't knows I have it but has no clue how to fix it...they really messed us up in South West Asia. Have two friends that have died as a result of what I have but their deaths cannot fully be explained, basically their bowels just seemed to quit functioning...and they wont even grant me a disability since i cannot prove it's service related.....whole agent orange thing all over again! Sorry did not mean to rant, just sick and I hurt....love you all. peace.


----------



## Rosebud

Get better soon Kraven. Rest, smoke, rest, drink fluid.. oh i forgot you know all that.  Just get better.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Get better soon Kraven. Rest, smoke, rest, drink fluid.. oh i forgot you know all that.  Just get better.



Thanks Rose, I'm back off to bed


----------



## yooper420

krav,
Hope you gonna be all back to normal soon. Take care of yourself first. Another Agent Orange ? I hope to hell not. Think some of my problems could be traced back to A.O., but the V.A. says no.


----------



## umbra

I just talked to someone I knew in High School. He invited me to his place and mentioned his top 10 winners at the Emerald Cup. He has been competing for more than 10 years. We had so much to talk about. He lives in the triangle.


----------



## yooper420

Speaking of high school, hate to say it , but, I`ve got my 50th reunion coming up this summer. 50 years, I`m startin` to get old.


----------



## Keef

I Loves myself a nap !- Kraven !-- Empty some capsules pack them with weed - have with food or some coconut oil -- some buttered toast !-  take 3-4 -- be better in a hour or so !-- I use them for pain ! U not gonna O.D. - I promise !   Rose that Chicken Hawk got lead poisoning from a shotgun !- U just don't kill a man's yardbirds like that without getting shot !  Put a mess of assorted eggs under a hen that wants to sit and she'll raise U a whole new flock -- U know that - but it's the principle of the thing !


----------



## Keef

Don't be a hater !  It's 75 and sunny at the beach !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, it's the old Michigan farmer's saying. "Show me a man with chickens in his back yard and I'll show you a man with a rifle by the back door."

Seems like everything wants to eat my critters!

25 degrees and sunny here. Going for a swim.


----------



## Keef

Hippie -I raised them big meaty White Rocks ( think that's what they were called )  9 weeks -- 4-5 lbs. -- then butcher day !-- Friend down the road lived on a chicken farm -- 60,000 of them white egg layers!- some people don't know there's meat chickens and egg laying chickens-- meat chickens lay an egg every few days -- at peak a layer might produce more than one egg a day !  Old egg laying hens do stew up nicely! Not for frying ! Yo do know it's time for the Afternoon Burn !


----------



## Keef

I raised a big ole Hereford steer for the Livestock show in high school !--After I got him they told me he needed exercise and I need to walk him 4 miles everyday !- This is Keef there had to be another way !-- Took about 6 weeks before I could climb up and ride them 4 miles !- Gotta still be pics of Keef and Rebel  taking a nice walk down the highway !


----------



## Keef

Umbra this T.E. U recommended is a monster !-- If it smokes as good as it grows -- U tell me the sky is falling -- I'm gonna believe it !  I'm having to re-evaluate how I'm gonna grow it !-- Cause I don't think T.E. going anywhere !- a boy and a girl would be nice !-- Something about halfway between my Widow and T.E. would be perfect for a SOG ! -- As long as it swings a mighty hammer !   This is gonna get real interesting if I get a male and female T.E. !-- I still got that inbred Widow pollen too !


----------



## umbra

Hey Keef, my son is vegging our TE. Killed off the males. They are 1 gal air pots. Going to veg a few weeks then transplant and start flowering. Bodhi described as a green Quaalude.


----------



## Hippie420

Had three Afghanis up since Tuesday. Went down tonight to make sure they had water and low and behold, I've got number four up. Talk about a time delay/late sleeper. I was going to toss the last two cups, but now I'm glad I waited. Might give number five another couple of days and see.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Yo Hippie did U know that Afghani was one of the parents of Afgooy which is one of the parents Snow Lotus which is one of the parents of Tranquil Elephantizer !-- We practically family !  Umbra every day I don't see balls on those 2 T.E.s is a good day !-- They monsters !-  Still not sure the most productive way to grow it -- get the mostest out of the leastest room !--  Mine went to bloom on the 1st so I expect to see sex soon-- I've got 2 rooted T.E. clones off one T.E. and about 4 - 5 off that single P.C. so if they are female I can let them run and find out how long they take to finish and what the smoke is like !


----------



## umbra

Keef you should check the pure gooey from gooeybreeder and you will see what the afgooey is really all about, lol. I have a few of gooeybreeders work, yet to pop. Up there with Bodhi, every step of the way. One of the Williams wonder turned hermi, killed it. Cut down the clusterfunk and she is rocking. Yes Keef, it shares the '88 G13/hp with the TE as a parent.


----------



## Hippie420

Got ninety days to get 'em up big enough and get enough rooted clones to put out the first of June. Got to keep a mom and, if I get a male, breed a plant for more seed stock.

I know June sounds late to you southern growers, but I made a few bucks on the boys that planted in May last year. Nothing like selling a batch of clones to the locals and selling the same clones again a month later after the frost got the first planting.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC....I'm up early, just could not sleep.....flu is kicking my *ss. Keef I have a fem Afgooey seed that I was not sure of (it's waiting in the line-up of fem freebee seeds I got) , so tell me is afgooey worth a grow? Also weed helps the flu, it totally gets rid of my aches and pains...who knew. Anyway just wanted to say good morning to all, and hope your Sunday surpasses your Saturday.


----------



## bozzo420

yep hippie ,in our area, the first of June for monsters and later in June for medium sized ones. ...I'm off for more cards today.....later you all. have a great bake.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> krav,
> Hope you gonna be all back to normal soon. Take care of yourself first. Another Agent Orange ? I hope to hell not. Think some of my problems could be traced back to A.O., but the V.A. says no.



Most of our problems can be traced back to the heavy use of depleted uranium. when it hits something it turns to a super fine powder and its half life is 4.2 billion years. South West Asia is covered in it, the U.S. gov't found out it was dense and harder than steel so they took the waste products from uranium enrichment, weaponized it and it was used against combatants, its in the bullets the bombs and the tank rounds and the artillary....it was everywhere and we all breathed it in, drank it and ate it....hence all the digestive problems for the vets. Our cancer rate is 50x higher than the normal public and most of the people who started families were met with horrible birth defects, not to mention the horrible birth abnormalities in the region since we have arrived. I would do some investigating, it will shock you.

On a better note, wake...bake and then head out to breakfast buffet. Still sick, but not as bad as yesterday....so far.....


----------



## Kraven

Decided to skip the buffet...just did not feel up to going so sent wife off to meet friends for breakfast....I'll go next Sunday. Hot coffee and a bowl and some friends is what I want.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- glad U feel better !--Umbra I thought Blockhead brought the hammer to Snow Lotus -- gonna have to check into this Afgooey !-- I thought that Clusterfunk sounded familiar - I saw it at Cannazon - My T.E. has been unavailable since the day after I ordered my seed !- Lots of fine weed over there !


----------



## yooper420

Good Sunday morning to the OFC and all it`s members. 
Krav, good to hear you`re feeling better. 
Keef, WW + the beach + the dogs = a fun crash & burn.
bozzo, Sunday cards, good luck.

DAYTONA 500 this afternoon.


----------



## Keef

Starting a new fitness program today -- gonna be doing Diddily Squats all day !


----------



## yooper420

Diddly Squats while you watch the 500 ?


----------



## Keef

Yoop - I think it would be more interesting if they'd throw a couple right turns in there !-- maybe hauling a load with the Po-Po chasing them -- Good Times !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Coffee is good, coffee is my friend. Taking the dogs on a trail hike today. The new puppy that followed my son home, is a handful. And he needs to run and walk a lot. I can see why no one has claimed him, lol. Since they are used for hunting deer and bears, my son is going to train him. He already shows he has a soft mouth when fetching something. All the seedlings and clones are in veg in the tent. The temples and the strawberry cookies are already standing out from all the other plants.


----------



## Hippie420

Race day! Wonder if ole Jeff will go out with a bang? I should send him a Christmas card every year. He sure made me a lot of money betting on him back in my working days.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys,

Keef, that "practically related" made me laugh out loud.  I love Hereford cows. I grew up with them. Tried to ride a holstein/angus cross named Phillip once... it didn't work out well for either of us.

Hippy, i am in wa state and i have trouble with my outdoor finishing, not starting... hmmmm

Umbra, what kind of dog? I love a soft mouth that retrievers have..  i posted pic's huge ones in the bhc last week, of our furry kids.

Kraven, man, i thought we could quit worrying about influenza but it sounds like not. Glad the pot helps your aching.  You got coffee and friends and pot...you are a winner with the flu.

Some cookies in the vape and some coffee in my hand.. It is a good day.


----------



## Keef

Wish my dogs could do tricks !-- After my buddy Jazz died we adopted 2 rescue dogs -- she rescued me after my fall so I rescued Jake and Jet .  I never had boys dogs before and even though they're neutered they stay in trouble !  Jet the little Pappi-Ox that almost got me into a gunfight with a buffalo is a terror !  The Shiti-Tzu girls aren't real dogs and are totally disgusted by the boys !-- That little sheet Jet done found that weed in the planter out back !-- Stood up against the side and ate all the weed he could reach!  I know it was him because I caught him at it !  Never seen him this laid back !- He be walking sideways !  Little Bastid better stay out my weed !


----------



## lyfespan

Morning fellas and ladys, it was sunny al week till the weekend, now rain, lol welcome to SoCal. Gonna be transplanting the ladies today, although I should just wait till I move them this week..

Yep this week is the week to finally get these into their new home, going on a field trip.

Can't wait to get these girls all spaced outView attachment image.jpg


----------



## yooper420

lyfe,
A little field trip huh ? Sounds like a gorilla grow in the making. Looks like you`re in for a lot of work with all of those good lookin` girls. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good lyfe.


----------



## Keef

Gonna be trees by fall !-- what varieties are people wanting in SoCal ?  Is it time for the Afternoon Burn yet ?


----------



## yooper420

umbra, 
Deer hunting dogs huh ? What breed are we talking about ? Through the years I`ve had 2 Scottish Deerhounds. They were 2 completely different dogs, but both big baby`s.

Rose,
Think you had a couple full size poodles and a little fur ball.


----------



## yooper420

Afternoon burn ? You`re late, had mine, will do another. Ready, set, go stoners go.


----------



## Rosebud

yooper, that little blank, she will kiss me and sleep with us and then tear the black poodle a new one and want to run away. She has trained us well. She is smart in a different way then the poodles. The big boy knows a lot of words and they are so easy to train... Had my patience strained with this little girl. She is ferocious. seriously.  We have had 4 standards in our life..


----------



## Keef

I put a doggie door in when we moved here -- I got free range dogs !--  Hope it never gets stuck -- they hit that thing at a dead run when they play in the back yard !  It'll be springbreak around here In about 2 weeks !--  This is a big springbreak destination -- We can drive on the beach and every year sunbathers get run over during springbreak !-- Most locals try to just stay home !-- I have to sit on the dunes and people watch with RWS -- see who can spot the person doing the stupidest thing ! Lots of choices !


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud, I'm in the same as you in north location. the 45th parallel is real close.  I am doing a test this year. I'm taking 2 plants after my early forced ones are done, and I will be forcing them until they are good into flowering ,then I'm letting them stay out for the rest of the time. Give them a jump start in mid July. Hoping that they stay flowering  after that. Days will be longer ,but they will be getting shorter every day. 

want to do a group force? If your home every evening ,it's east. my forced ones are always better buds.  I know people that put them on carts and wheel them in and out.

there is nothing like outdoor plants finishing by the 4th of July. When its hot and sunny.

but the other outdoor plants will be all pure Indica's trying to get them to finish on time. Where I live the only tomato's  I can get to finish are "early girls" so I'm going for early girl pot also.


----------



## bozzo420

keef ,you should see my view of the pool. Spring break  is great.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo & keef, you guys both members of the BBWC ? Gotta have a membership card to watch.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo is it just me ?- the bikinis seem even smaller this year !--  Just the other day I saw -- wait this is a "G" rated sight I can't even descibe what I saw !-- U know it has got to hurt to get a piercing like that !


----------



## Keef

Yoop -- them boys still making left turns ?  Got a step-brother makes left turns in a stock car on a dirt track !  I be out there yelling -- Cut across Shortly !--


----------



## Hippie420

Obsessed said:


> okay to post pics in here?
> 
> thanks


 
It would be a sin not to! Pretty gals!


----------



## IQof420

Great pics! Does she always get that coloring or cool temps,pheno,etc?


----------



## yooper420

Very nice looking young ladies ya got there.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE ofc, good morning everybody. Had to have the grandson at the airport yesterday morning at 05:00 to go to washington dc for a week. Not used to getting up at 03:00 man it sure messed me up. Anyway yall have a great monday, if there is such a thing. Peace


----------



## giggy

Welcome to the ofc obsessed and iqof420.


----------



## IQof420

Thanks Giggy, have a great wake n bake everyone!


----------



## bozzo420

got to post them pictures. and welcome to mp. wake and bake all


----------



## Kraven

Morning all....looks like I lived through the flu...was a nasty case, well enough to head out to work soon. Welcome to obsessed and iqof420. Lungs still hurt so no wake and bake today but will make up for it when I get home. Happy Monday all.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys... Oh man that satori... my favorite too. Nice to meet you obsessed. What day do you take your satori? i usually take mine at 64 days or so..  Beautiful pic's.

Kraven glad you are better. sorry you have to go to work.

I am fixing to load up the vape with some cookies. Join me please.


----------



## yooper420

OFC,
Wake and bake is happening as we speak. Will join in with ya Rose. Welcome to the new peeps, if I haven`t already. Will be gone all day. Later.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Tricomes pics for Wake and Bake !  Life is good !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Looks like I got the pH issue under control.

Check out that new growth and the super white roots look'n sweet

Oh my... balls 



dropped a FEM C99 bean, now almost 2 months behind schedule.

:48: 

View attachment PICT1243.jpg


View attachment PICT1241.jpg


View attachment PICT1244.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

best looking roots so far, to bad its a plant I'm about to put down 

I'll try regular beans again when I have enough room to grow-out more than 1 @ a time...
then, the Satori and Chuck's wife can come play with this C99

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Kravenhead said:


> Morning all....looks like I lived through the flu...was a nasty case, well enough to head out to work soon.


 
Glad to hear you're back in the land of the living, but you don't have to use the "W" word. I've been allergic to it since '05!


----------



## Keef

Root Porn too !-- that's what Iove about water pharming -- can't pull one out the dirt to check root development !  Still no sign of sex on my T.E. or P.C. -- all three are making shorter and shorter internodes spaces - packing those leaves together -- everyday I don't see balls is a good day ! -I got high hopes !  -- Temp at the beach today is in the low 40s and raining  so I guess it's back to doing Diddily Squats !


----------



## umbra

yooper420 said:


> umbra,
> Deer hunting dogs huh ? What breed are we talking about ? Through the years I`ve had 2 Scottish Deerhounds. They were 2 completely different dogs, but both big baby`s.
> 
> Rose,
> Think you had a couple full size poodles and a little fur ball.


 He's a weimaraner. I'd say between 6 to 8 months old, 60 lbs with a good disposition. He wasn't house broken or trained. He is a handful. Lots of energy. My chocolate lab can't keep up with him. My girls are fixed but he is not. He mounted the lab, and she wanted nothing to do with it. Then she mounted him. And the pack grows, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Our female terrier mutt  humps the male cat...I give up. inter species weirdness and they are all fixed.

Is he beautiful Umbra that gun metal gray?


----------



## umbra

Yes Rose, he is beautiful. Blue gray coat with yellow eyes


----------



## Rosebud

Obsessed, me too, almost lost my cookies when i witnessed that.


----------



## Kraven

Welp....all petered out. Was able to get a half day of work done, flu still not gone but feeling much better. I come back to see if anyone wants to spark up a bowl with me and I get greeted by female fixed dogs humping cats, I blew juice out my nose....and that does not tickle


----------



## Hippie420

Poodle porn, plant porn, bud porn, and root porn. 

Keef! What kind 'o site did you bring me to?

(I love it!)


----------



## Hippie420

?? 

View attachment 00v0v_eZKUhNj6anE_600x450.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> ??



Cold medicine and my weed......


----------



## Keef

I was not napping !--dogs and cats - that's just nasty !--gonna have some coffee and another pipe -- and some Cannacaps !  --


----------



## Kraven

Obsessed said:


> Is that really Johnny Cash?
> 
> too damn funny !




 :guitar:Yup...... the Cash was a stray cat at times.:fly:


----------



## lyfespan

joe420camel said:


> best looking roots so far, to bad its a plant i'm about to put down
> 
> i'll try regular beans again when i have enough room to grow-out more than 1 @ a time...
> Then, the satori and chuck's wife can come play with this c99
> 
> :48:



View attachment image.jpg

I was transplanting last night, when ADD hit me and I was like ROOT PORN


----------



## Keef

Root Porn in dirt !-- I like it !-- if by mid swimmer everything wasn't Brown -- I'd do an outside gorrila grow in a minute !


----------



## WeedHopper

Obsessed said:


> now were talking...
> 
> I've been a fan of caps for almost 5 years now and love them!
> I used to make them with coconut oil, but have since then really become fond of just decarbing my buds, grinding the flowers to a dust,  and packing them straight into the caps.
> 
> They can be so strong and sometimes last a little too long if taking more than one.
> 
> peace


  Im with you guys on the Decarbing and ingesting. I had to stop smoking for awhile because of my Esophagus was so irritated. So I started decarbing and putting my herb on Toast or with my Oatmeal. Now Im loving the high and it last so much longer. Also it keeps my Blood Pressure down to about 107/76. Weed is the best blood pressure meds ever. Ever since my Open Heart Surgery they wanted me on BP Meds but they make me ill where i can do crap,,so I quit taking them over a yr ago cause I found out the Weed does a much better job without the side effects. My Doc freaked when he foumd out my BP was 108/77 from an edible i ingested 4 hrs ago. lol


----------



## Rosebud

Ok tell me one more time how do you make your canna caps?


----------



## Keef

Rose I used to decarb ([email protected] degrees) then cook my weed in coconut oil strain and put the oil in caps !-  now I buy 00 empty caps at the vitamin store and just grind up my weed and pack it in the caps and chase them with some coconut oil !-  works for me !  Seems to be the simplest way and it'll get-r-done !


----------



## Keef

One more thing !-- a fixed male or female dog will mount another animal as a show of dominance ! Nothing sexual about it !


----------



## umbra

Ha the rottie alpha female I have, just bites him until he cries and runs away


----------



## Keef

Got a question for the brain trust - I got a RO system coming in this week -- do I need to worry about any kind of shock when I switch from filtered water to RO ?


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Got a question for the brain trust - I got a RO system coming in this week -- do I need to worry about any kind of shock when I switch from filtered water to RO ?



Some people swear RO water needs cal mag


----------



## Keef

Thanks Lyfe !-- I got Cal Mag if I need it !-- RO has got to be better for my girls than filtered city water !-230 ppms and pH of 8.5 after filtering !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Thanks Lyfe !-- I got Cal Mag if I need it !-- RO has got to be better for my girls than filtered city water !-230 ppms and pH of 8.5 after filtering !



That's what I thought, so I got the hydro stealth 200


----------



## 000StankDank000

Keef said:


> Got a question for the brain trust - I got a RO system coming in this week -- do I need to worry about any kind of shock when I switch from filtered water to RO ?




I bounce back and forth mine don't mind. My tap water is 190 ppm PH 9


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Thanks for the feedback on RO guys !-- Time to get up so we can get down !- Wake and Bake has began !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. I be joining keef on the wake and bake. Trying to get my remodeling in my garden room finished. Wanna pop some beans, getting anxious. Decided to sort through the seeds I have (cheap way out) and get growing. I`ll admit it, I`m addicted to growing a simple weed. Who`d have thunk it.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.  Had a  black out episode last night. Got a leg cramp and got out of bed to stretch. Asked the wife to get me a magnesium pill. When she gave it to me I popped in my mouth and it got stuck going down so I asked for some more water. that's the last thing I remember till I woke up a minute later. She said my eyes were open and my bladder let lose. First time that that has ever happened. I think I was dehydrated. Now the wife says I'm not allowed to drive . It's a ***** getting old.   She even took my walk with me and is driving me to cards today.


----------



## Keef

Don't be doing that Bozzo !-- Hey -- Clerk at the store ask what I was giving up for Lent -- told him I was giving up kosher bacon !-- I'm not sure he ever got it !  It's in the low 40s and rainy again !-- Sucks !-- The snow.brothers got my respect -- I couldn't do it !


----------



## Kraven

bozzo420 said:


> good morning OFC.  Had a  black out episode last night. Got a leg cramp and got out of bed to stretch. Asked the wife to get me a magnesium pill. When she gave it to me I popped in my mouth and it got stuck going down so I asked for some more water. that's the last thing I remember till I woke up a minute later. She said my eyes were open and my bladder let lose. First time that that has ever happened. I think I was dehydrated. Now the wife says I'm not allowed to drive . It's a ***** getting old.   She even took my walk with me and is driving me to cards today.



Bozzo that sounds suspiciously like a light seizure. Did you break out in a sweat after, or have visual/auditory anomalies? Bowl packed and coffee in hand, not my business but worried about your "episode". Hope all is well...Good morning OFC 55 rainy and cold here today....


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> One more thing !-- a fixed male or female dog will mount another animal as a show of dominance ! Nothing sexual about it !


 
Is THAT why the Old Hen humps my leg?

I just step on her hind toes. Seems to work.


BOOZO! Knock that stuff off, dude! Cup's coming and Yoop and I are too screwed up in the back department to drag ya too far.
We'd get you to the shade, though!

I used to go through spells where if I got up too quick, I'd either hit the ground or squat down so I didn't have as far to fall. Squatting, my legs would twitch, trying desperately to hold me up. Thousands of dollars and many test later, they told me they didn't have a clue. Said if I can feel it coming on to keep doing what I've been doing (get low). I tried to fight it one time and wound up falling the full distance until a solid oak bookcase and my skull broke my fall. Low is better......

Swapped the new babies into the veg tank yesterday. It's nice to have the little green buggers in my life again.
I ask the wife if she thought it was a good idea to do another outdoor legal grow again. She started off with, "Well, you've already got enough to last you for....". I shut her down with, "Yeah, but I've GOT to grow."
Inside or out, there will be weed growing at the ranch. I feel naked without having at least a few.


----------



## Rosebud

Geez bozzo, that was scary for you and your wife. Did you get up too fast? I woke up with leg cramp in the night too, it was from going to costco. I took my own cbd tincture last night, it does help with pain.

Hippie, that is funny. I was planting seeds and cloning and mr rb said, i just looked in the cloest and you have lots of pot in there.   Wonder what his point was....

Keef, kosher bacon... lol 

Drinking hot lemon water with cayenne pepper in it... Soon it will be coffee and nugs.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Keef

I just did the pharming -- I'm so confused !-- my boxes got 35 grow spots and I used one for pump and bubbler cord - 34 spots - I've been running about 20 Widow clones or so in a SOG -- I can get maybe 6 of this T.E. in a box !  I'm gonna grow it !-- I'm just not sure which way would give me the best return !  Should show sex any day now -- I get me a girl and I'm not gonna need the rest of these seed if I don't I'll plant the rest !  Got a plan if this T.E. is a male too !--My Widow that wears a black foam collar is waiting on a handsome young man !- My black line finishes at about 56-57 days -- She has indica leaves and stretches in bloom like a sativa for about 2 weeks then gets busy making bud !  Something in the middle of T.E. and that BLack line Widow would great ! We be waiting !


----------



## umbra

Kravenhead said:


> Bozzo that sounds suspiciously like a light seizure. Did you break out in a sweat after, or have visual/auditory anomalies? Bowl packed and coffee in hand, not my business but worried about your "episode". Hope all is well...Good morning OFC 55 rainy and cold here today....


 When I have a seizure, I get sort of a tunnel vision where only my central vision remains and then returns to normal.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo, wow man, black out, take care of #1 first (you) and like hippie said, the Cup`s coming and you`re too big to drag far, but don`t worry, we could manage to get you to some shade, then collapse. Krav`s a nurse (me thinks) so he`s got some good advice.


----------



## TangieDank

hey old folks


----------



## yooper420

Old folk`s....Never, Old Fart`s....That`s what we resemble. You found the place, too late for wake and bake, but that` not a problem, you be just in time to join me in noon and bake. HE, he, he. More then one way to skin a cat or get a buzz. Welcome to "Curmudgeonland".

PS,
Vaping some Ghost Train Haze. Wish I had some Tangerine Dream or Dr. Grinspoon left to compare it to.


----------



## Keef

Isn't that Ghost Train Haze another of one of them Snow Lotus crosses ?


----------



## umbra

Keef no ghost train haze is not a snowlotus cross different breeders, and different breeding stock


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like our Alaskan brothers and sisters have thrown off their chains! Three down, 47 more to go!


----------



## Keef

Looked it up -- I was way off !-- Umbra seen the new thread -- Don't know the guy but best wishes 
!-- Rose, Rose, Rose -- I don't know what to say !-- I'm amused !


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, I see an 8 car slap-and-tickle session has got the bridge to the Land of the Finns closed down.

Got up this morning with the pain level elevated from the normal 4 to a solid 7. Got the Old Hen to slather some of Beemer's Botanical Balm on my back. Twenty minutes later and it's back to it's normal 4. Good stuff! Works on chapped lips and zoomers, too.


----------



## umbra

I was hanging with NorCalHal, trying the louie. Going to try and document some of his stuff with some pix and see what I can do. Going to pop some cherry pie x key lime beans.


----------



## yooper420

Must be the day for accidents, Big Mac closed, US-2 closed for an accident. Just talked to my buddy, he said he waited over an hour at that one, ambulance went by , no lights, not good, also saw a helicopter lift off. Think 2 semi`s involved, was by a rest area.


----------



## yooper420

Hooray for Alaska, like hippie said, 47 more to go.
Ghost Train Haze is from Rare Dankness. Pretty nice weed, worth growing again. Need to have others check it out as my tolerance is so high it`s hard to say how good it is. Did drop off some at the hydro shop and she really liked it. She even found a seed. Had 4 plants, now in separate jars. Other then the branch I pollinated, I have not found any other seeds.


----------



## bozzo420

been doing fine all day. I think I was dehydrated. skin had that look.  wife is freaked out ,but the big guy will be ok . I do not drink enough water. never have. but I have been sucking it down today.  Don't think it was a seizure. it was over to quick.   

yooper you know what DFO is right?        done fell out.  remember?


----------



## Keef

U peeps in the north have a little more experience driving on snow and ice than Dallas !-- there's a semi hanging off an overpass and the rest of town is playing bumper cars !


----------



## Keef

Time to burn !


----------



## yooper420

I`m ready, let`s do it.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good, i though you would never ask!!! In am vaping some boysenberry with a tens unit on my back... haven't had this on for 5 years... Went crazy cleaning the bathroom and over did it a bit... Should be better very soon.  

Have ya ll ever heard of Herijuana?I just learned about it at a crazy % of THC... Has some cbd's too can't remember the %  I am on the hunt.  I guess there are some crap genetics and some great genetics with the same name..


----------



## yooper420

Have seen the name at a seed bank before, which one ? I have no idea.


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer, this one's for you, bud! If anybody else wants some homemade egg noodles covered in Italian bread crumbs and Zender's seasoning, let me know and I'll put on another batch. 

View attachment DSCN0051.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Looks like gluten heaven.


----------



## yooper420

Zehnders you say ? Have not eaten there in years. Old time Frankenmuth. Good friends wife works at a store downtown, over 30 years and a friend works at the brewery.

PS,
Them noodles, excuse me will I kiss the sky, meant wipe the drool off, sure do look good.


----------



## Keef

Poor me !- I cooked a box of Mac and Cheese and fried up some pork chops seasoned with Tony Chacheres Creole seasoning !  Fried them up in coconut oil ! Pork one of the reasons I could never be a vegatarian !-- other reasons include chicken, beef, fish and stuff !  Rose feel better soon -- if this variety is supposed to be most potent - then I need to know about it !-- I be feeling no pain at the beach!- Been that way most of the day !-- Yo Umbra - why don't your friend NorCalHal stop in and say hello sometimes !-  I saw his name down there the other day ! Back to the pipe !- Cannacaps be kicking in right about now !


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Beemer, this one's for you, bud! If anybody else wants some homemade egg noodles covered in Italian bread crumbs and Zender's seasoning, let me know and I'll put on another batch.



I will call when I land so you can get another batch started. Try frying beard cubes about a half an inch square in butter until golden and a spoon of sour cream and of course your seasoning. Make sure you make way to much so you have some leftovers for frying with eggs in the morning.


----------



## Beemer

Keef said:


> Poor me !- I cooked a box of Mac and Cheese and fried up some pork chops seasoned with Tony Chacheres Creole seasoning !  Fried them up in coconut oil ! Pork one of the reasons I could never be a vegatarian !-- other reasons include chicken, beef, fish and stuff !  Rose feel better soon -- if this variety is supposed to be most potent - then I need to know about it !-- I be feeling no pain at the beach!- Been that way most of the day !-- Yo Umbra - why don't your friend NorCalHal stop in and say hello sometimes !-  I saw his name down there the other day ! Back to the pipe !- Cannacaps be kicking in right about now !



I figure eating meal is still vegatarian. they only eat vegan things so I figure what the heck.  Pork is so good. I prefer pork steaks. More good stuff in there. FAT


----------



## Keef

BACON !-- what else can U say !  I love me some meat candy !


----------



## Keef

Got a smoker picked out !-- we make our own dry rub and BBQ sauce !-- I can do things to brisket and spare ribs that will give U a religious experience !-  to drive the point home all I have to do is open a bottle of SoCo 100 proof and put on some blues -- RWS can't help herself -- she has to cook !-- knows what she's doing too !


----------



## Beemer

Keef said:


> BACON !-- what else can U say !  I love me some meat candy !



Thanksgiving  bacon wrapped stuffed pork tenderloin 

View attachment 1127141310.jpg


View attachment 1127141343.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Ohmy gosh that looks yummy.  Was it fabulous?

keef your a lucky man to have a wife for a good cook. Mr rb did ok in that department. If i didn't cook we would starve...he dials when he cooks.  But he does everything else. I am lucky too.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Oh good, i though you would never ask!!! In am vaping some boysenberry with a tens unit on my back... haven't had this on for 5 years... Went crazy cleaning the bathroom and over did it a bit... Should be better very soon.
> 
> Have ya ll ever heard of Herijuana?I just learned about it at a crazy % of THC... Has some cbd's too can't remember the % I am on the hunt. I guess there are some crap genetics and some great genetics with the same name..


 sanniesshop.com originally a Motarebel strain, sannie has run with it


----------



## Hippie420

Damn Beemer, ya got me drollin'. Good thing we all don't live close. We'd have to put a garage door up instead of a front door and get the fire department to get us out in the sun from time to time.


----------



## Keef

Yo Rose -- I can follow a recipe and cook well enough to get by !-- I had been cooking for RWS for a month before I found out what she could do in the kitchen !-- That's also the night she dyed my hair pumpkin orange and I asked her to marry me !-- Evil woman said-- ask me again next year !-- I did !


----------



## Rosebud

Love that story!!!!!  I like RWS.


----------



## Keef

Well to hear others tell it --she had just divorced a pentacostal preacher and left the church -- when the devil come to town !


----------



## umbra

Keef, unfortunately NorCalHal doesn't have much time to go on line. 100 1K setup is a 7 day/wk gig.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE ofc. Morning everyone. Supposed to get 4 to 6 inches snow today. In other words  our road sanders wont be able to keep up, after all it is a pickup and two guys with shovels. I hope to get a fullday in at work at any rate. Yall have a great day.


----------



## bozzo420

first up and no DFO. had another cramp last night ,but no fall out.   wake,bake already.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C !-- Looks like we got us an early bird Wake and Bake !


----------



## yooper420

OK, OK, ready to join in on the morning ritual. Coffee and a bowl means wake and bake time. 
Point of information, the accident that closed US-2 yesterday morning involved 2 semi`s. The one turning into the rest area, that was rear ended, was carrying 20 tons of DYNOMITE. Had the makings of a big boom.


----------



## lyfespan

Can't sleep either, yeah


----------



## Kraven

Bowl in hand ....coffee in cup....wake and and bake ya'll!


----------



## Keef

A new form of edible MJ has reared it's ugly head in San Antonio !-- It is Canna- Chocolate !--packaged in the evil state of California !-- they say other Po- Po need to learn to identify this evil so they can protect us against it !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> A new form of edible MJ has reared it's ugly head in San Antonio !-- It is Canna- Chocolate !--packaged in the evil state of California !-- they say other Po- Po need to learn to identify this evil so they can protect us against it !



Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm chooocoolate


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys.... Got me some butter coffee and some gsc vaping and thought i would check in on you all. I have been busy banning spammers this morning.  we have a beautiful morning... 31 degrees and sunny.  Join me will ya?


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Had the makings of a big boom.


 
Back in '75, the work got really tight around here in the construction field. A guy I'd worked with had a CDL and a house full of kids to feed, so he headed to Alaska to work on the pipeline. He hired on for an outfit that hauled/supplied all the explosives used for clearing the route. A factory rep gave a one day seminar on explosives to ease the fears for the guys that had never been around the stuff.

He takes a stick of dynamite and throws it across the room. He takes a stick and slams it with a hammer, trying to show that the stuff is "safe".

My buddy had noticed that damn near every road sign around town had bullet holes in them. He asked the rep, "What happens if some yokel shoots into the back of the trailer when I'm driving?"

The rep smiled and said, "You'll never hear the bang......"


----------



## yooper420

"You`ll never hear the bang", got that right. Reminds me of the time we was low leveling down the Mekong River in Vietnam, and my pilot asked me if I knew what would happen if we had an engine failure right now ?  Told him that "We ain`t gonna  be writing home about it".

PS,
It`s not above zero here, got down to 18 below last night.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys.... Got me some butter coffee and some gsc vaping and thought i would check in on you all. I have been busy banning spammers this morning. we have a beautiful morning... 31 degrees and sunny. Join me will ya?


 

You talking about that Adam Walkner guy ? I did complain about him and not afraid to say it.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, it's kinda like the guy that asked the pilot of the twin engine plane how far they could go on one engine. The reply? "All the way to the crash site."


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no yopper, there were many to delete.... his was just one.  No worries. 

I can't imagine what you guys have been through.  All the way to the crash site.... oh man.


----------



## Keef

I'll fly again one day !-- they say if U can fly a helicopter U can fly anything !-- about the time I started thinking -- I can do this !-- we tooling along at about a thousand feet when he turns the engine off!-- I was not amused !-  only thing to do is drop that collective and pick a spot right down there and fall for 900 ft. and flare out at the end !  Flying nap of the earth or below tree top level is a rush U can't explain !  100 mph 3 feet off the ground !  It's hard to find anything that will give U an adreniline rush like that !


----------



## Keef

On a helicopter there's something called V.N.E. -- Velocity to Never Exceed -- when U get close the whole bird starts shaking !-  it can shake itself to pieces !-  That solo flight in that Hughes 300 was one of the most terrifying things I've ever done !  The instructor was riding me hard that day !-  told me sit it down right there !-- Then he said if you're gonna fly like that you're flying alone -- now call the tower and tell them you're flying solo !-  I didn't need a seat belt !-- I had a grip on the seat with my butt cheeks !


----------



## Keef

Hey guys I don't mess with seed much -- I sent that T.E. and P.C. to bloom on the 15 th and got no sign of sex yet -- when should I see something ?


----------



## Hippie420

Last time I was in a 'copter was at the county fair. A guy was selling rides for $20. I handed the guy that was collecting the cash $30. He said it's only twenty bucks. I told him the extra ten was for a scare ride. He walked over to the pilot, talked with him for a second, and I could see the pilot's face go all smiles. Dude came back, tucked the ten spot in my shirt pocket and said, "The pilot says the scare is for free."

Climbed in, passed pleasantries with the pilot, heard the revs come up, and BOOM! I swear this bird jumped straight up like a rocket. Got her up a thousand feet or so and he asked if my seat belt was on. Told me to feel free to stick my feet out the door and enjoy the view, then he rolls it up on it's starboard side and leaves me hanging. He rolls it back hard to port and drops it down 500 feet in a nano-second. Takes off pulling pitch, gets her up to max speed,  stands it straight up on it's tail for a stall, and lets it drop like a rock, backwards. Pulls out at the very last minute, takes off like a bat out of Detroit, and is knocking the tops off of the cattails in the nearby swamp. Pulls it up just in time for the skids to lick the tops of the trees. He heads up for a few thousand feet and every bell and whistle starts going off, along with the dash lights flashing red. He smiles and says, "Don't worry, we're just out of fuel."

Got the bird landed and he looks me in the face and says, "I feel like I should give you your money back. I didn't scare you a bit!"
I replied, "It was worth every penny. Didn't figure you could kill me without killing yourself, so I just sat back and enjoyed the ride. By the way, I could tell the way you danced with the cattails that you'd done that somewhere before."
He says, "Yeah, but it was in rice paddies."


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you should be seeing something anytime now.

Hippie, just reading that  kinda made me dizzy.... Wow, what a story. My liver would have fallen out the first boom.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Last time I was in a 'copter was at the county fair. A guy was selling rides for $20. I handed the guy that was collecting the cash $30. He said it's only twenty bucks. I told him the extra ten was for a scare ride. He walked over to the pilot, talked with him for a second, and I could see the pilot's face go all smiles. Dude came back, tucked the ten spot in my shirt pocket and said, "The pilot says the scare is for free."
> 
> Climbed in, passed pleasantries with the pilot, heard the revs come up, and BOOM! I swear this bird jumped straight up like a rocket. Got her up a thousand feet or so and he asked if my seat belt was on. Told me to feel free to stick my feet out the door and enjoy the view, then he rolls it up on it's starboard side and leaves me hanging. He rolls it back hard to port and drops it down 500 feet in a nano-second. Takes off pulling pitch, gets her up to max speed,  stands it straight up on it's tail for a stall, and lets it drop like a rock, backwards. Pulls out at the very last minute, takes off like a bat out of Detroit, and is knocking the tops off of the cattails in the nearby swamp. Pulls it up just in time for the skids to lick the tops of the trees. He heads up for a few thousand feet and every bell and whistle starts going off, along with the dash lights flashing red. He smiles and says, "Don't worry, we're just out of fuel."
> 
> Got the bird landed and he looks me in the face and says, "I feel like I should give you your money back. I didn't scare you a bit!"
> I replied, "It was worth every penny. Didn't figure you could kill me without killing yourself, so I just sat back and enjoyed the ride. By the way, I could tell the way you danced with the cattails that you'd done that somewhere before."
> He says, "Yeah, but it was in rice paddies."




That just warmed and o'l vet's heart (South West Asia 1990-1992). I have the most respect for you ...anyone who survived the NAM get's my heartfelt thank-you for your service. It meant a lot to our country and I am thankful you served. :yeahthat:


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Welcome home and thank you and thank you for your service.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Krav,
> Welcome home and thank you and thank you for your service.




Same to you yoop, the Mekong Delta was hell, your a hero.


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> WAKE AND BAKE ofc. Morning everyone. Supposed to get 4 to 6 inches snow today. In other words our road sanders wont be able to keep up, after all it is a pickup and two guys with shovels. I hope to get a fullday in at work at any rate. Yall have a great day.


 

Giggy is not telling lies. that's a sand spreader in the south. seen it myself


----------



## Keef

Installed my RO system -- turned the water on and it sprayed me in the eyeball -- after try #15 she ain't leaking anywhere !-- RWS is so funny -- when I finally got it fixed -- my pistols was missing !


----------



## umbra

Reading the crash stories reminded me of someone I worked with a while back. PhD in physics, he lost his first laser company due to issues with the FDA. So he sold it and started another laser company. It too was ear marked for certain death and after going through it all once, he decided he wasn't going through it again. He was flying from Salt Lake to his ranch in Georgia and just let his Lear jet drop in altitude until he hit the side of a mountain.


----------



## Keef

Yo Umbra -- Speaking of. Light -- I been wanting U to 'splain something to me -- How is it that light passes through the Higgs - Bosen  field and slows down -- develops mass and becomes matter !-- where does that mass come from?


----------



## Hippie420

Kravenhead said:


> That just warmed and o'l vet's heart (South West Asia 1990-1992). I have the most respect for you ...anyone who survived the NAM get's my heartfelt thank-you for your service. It meant a lot to our country and I am thankful you served. :yeahthat:


I am not now, nor have I ever been a member of or affiliated with any United States Governmental Agency. Bless those that are/were.


Made a big batch of lasagna. I feel like a bloated tick! Four different kinds of cheese and enough of it to clog every artery you've got. Who says cooking has to be healthy?


----------



## umbra

Keef, that whole black hole/ time space continuum is hard for me to accept, let alone explain. The boson particle has mass and a spin resonance. As it begins to travel, it attracts other particles. Due to the number of particles accumulating around the boson, the boson particle acquires a mass greater than normal, in physical terms. I hope that helps some.
I had a meltdown tonight. I had just had enough of all the crap in my life. I came home and started pacing and couldn't stop until I yelled at the top of my lungs for 5 minutes straight. I cooked dinner, made coffee...then dumped it all down the sink and threw the dishes in the trash and put 357 through the stainless frying pan. My son freaked out, the dogs went nuts, and I went for a walk. Its taken an hour to calm down. I'm still not right yet...still just paying for my sins in a previous life...


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Hope the sun shines on Curmudgeonland and all of it`s residents. Now, let`s get the morning started off the OFC way. Cup of coffee in one hand, bowl in the other means it`s "wake and bake" time ya`ll. Join in peeps.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Think you gonna be appointed the head cook (and bottle washer). You keep posting all these delicious recipes, you leave no choice in the matter. Now you are the OFC COOK.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra my dog knew what the F bomb meant and she hid when it started flying from my mouth. Dogs are so smart. and always our best friend. I wish I had done better with the first wife, but that's life.  She died 5 years ago and I will be forever sad for not being there for her end.

Hippie I was never "part" of the government." I counted it as a big camping ,hunting  trip. If I had known before  what I know now I would of never gone. Them people just wanted to grow their rice. And the Afghani's just want to grow their poppies. How many of them are we going to kill trying to make them like us.

bake one if you got one


----------



## Kraven

bozzo420 said:


> umbra my dog knew what the F bomb meant and she hid when it started flying from my mouth. Dogs are so smart. and always our best friend. I wish I had done better with the first wife, but that's life.  She died 5 years ago and I will be forever sad for not being there for her end.
> 
> Hippie I was never "part" of the government." I counted it as a big camping ,hunting  trip. If I had known before  what I know now I would of never gone. Them people just wanted to grow their rice. And the Afghani's just want to grow their poppies. How many of them are we going to kill trying to make them like us.
> 
> bake one if you got one



Same here Hippie. I was young, dumb and full of fire. There is not a day that goes by that I don't regret my actions. I was not part of the machine, I just wanted to make it back to the world. Now, there would have to be enemy in my back yard before I lifted a finger, my specialty was not nor has it ever been to close with and destroy the enemy. My heart aches for all the troops, but it goes deeper and farther, everyone in the region is touched by war, and if you have never been to war it's hard to see how it really affects everyone, up and down generations. I'm ready for the the gov't to stop sticking their nose in other peoples business. Bring the troops home from all 186 foreign bases, stop all the fighting and lets concentrate on healing america, feed our homeless, helping our sick, educate our young, fix our roads and infrastructure and the list just goes on, you don't know how much I hate war now! But I did serve my county, just like kennedy asked, it's just our country is not serving us anymore....that's not where the money is at...but that's a whole new rant.....Coffee in hand, lit  bowl chasing it to my lips.


----------



## Kraven

Here is a pretty picture of my girl this morning. 46 days from seed.


----------



## yooper420

Got that infamous letter that started thusly : Greetings from the President of the United States. You are hear by ordered to report for induction on 21 Nov. 1967 at 0600 hours at the Federal building. That`s how it started for me. When I got that letter, I did not open it for a couple weeks cause I knew what it said.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Got that infamous letter that started thusly : Greetings from the President of the United States. You are hear by ordered to report for induction on 21 Nov. 1967 at 0600 hours at the Federal building. That`s how it started for me. When I got that letter, I did not open it for a couple weeks cause I knew what it said.




:bolt:

You should have went to Canada......


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead said:


> :bolt:
> 
> You should have went to Canada......


 

Thought about it but........   At that time I knew no one in Canada and not much more about Canada. Figured, how bad could it be ? Example, in basic training, the drill sgt. asked who wanted to fly helicopters ? Me, thought it was better to fly over the country then walk through it. At the time you could not wear glasses (which I did) and fly. OK, next best is a crew chief, so I volunteered. Later I found out about the 75% casualty rate that I just volunteered for.

PS,
Your girl is rockin` it.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, snowed in at the moment. had a pot of coffee already and fixin to burn one with the ol lady. lucky we didn't lose power so the plants stayed warm. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

giggy said:


> morning ofc, snowed in at the moment. had a pot of coffee already and fixin to burn one with the ol lady. lucky we didn't lose power so the plants stayed warm. yall have a great day. peace


 

Snowed in, in da deep south ? Feel for ya, it`s was 26 below when I got up, now it`s 12 below. But we ain`t snowed in. He, he, he.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys....THAT IS COLD Yooper.
My husband enlisted in 1969 as that was the year of the numbers.. i think his was 6 or something.. Air Force... mostly stayed in Alaska, he was lucky.. all his buddy's went to nam. 

It is in the 40s here but rain is expected. Having some coffee and some cinex cross of cindy 99 and vortex. I like it.. i am a happy girl for the moment..have to go to the personal trainer this morning... She said something horrible to me last week." We are done with general conditioning, now it is time to hit it."  I was sucking air before... i am very scared to go...the little 24 year old runs this ole lady ragged.

Have a great day all of you and I am glad you guys came here and enriched our site. Thank you.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Lit up at the beach !-- Umbra -- that rage thing is a beech !-- I have some control now but it's best U never let it out to play !-- U have to practice thinking of nothing -- got to shut internal dialogue down !--  In '73  when I got out of high school they were having those Geneva peace talks--I broke up with my girlfriend and blew the engine in my 57 Chevy and joined the Army !-- I had no sense at that age !-- got real lucky  and got sent to Korea instead of the jungle !-  Why would they train someone like me to be a military policeman in the first place !-- Once one of my friends got busted with 7 kilos of weed by the Korean Po-Po!-- For $200 I negotiated his release and the return of half the weed !-- loaded him and the weed in my patrol jeep and took him home ! I never wanted for weed after that !-- it really hurt my feelings when they kicked me out of Korea !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Yeah I saw Texas got hit hard with snow, pretty much everything East of the Rockies. Still trying to shake off getting screwed by my business partners. Both of my sons talked to me about stuff. Stuff I have never talked about before to them. They helped get me back on track and focused. Of course, everytime I go to NorCalHal's, I feel like a total noob. He has his plants so dialed in, ...I am speechless. I am in awe of his skills. I'm seeing weird anomalies in some plants. I should take some pix. The clockwork orange is showing pre flowering with buds forming at the leaf bottom.


----------



## Rosebud

NCH is my hero. One of them, i have lots.  Umbra I am glad you have your kids to talk to. Adult kids can be so wonderful.


----------



## Keef

I had some trouble making a honest living so I re-enlisted in '80 had to do basic training again and extended my enlistment to got to helicopter pilot school - if I was gonna stay in the army I was gonna be an officer !-- One month to go when the cops one military the other civilian show up wanting to talk to me !-- all Hell had broken lose at my prior duty station and my name had surfaced ! They wanted a name or they were going to ruin my life !-- that cop slapped me in my whole face but I just let him ! I had no choice !-- I was not gonna say -- it is me you're looking for ! So I was ALLOWED to resign from flight school !-- they kept their word !-  but I didn't go to jail !


----------



## Hippie420

Kravenhead said:


> :bolt:
> 
> You should have went to Canada......


 
My lottery number was 003. The Old Man, a WWII hero, bronze star, silver star, and two purple, told me he'd pay for my keep in Canada until I could find a job. Claimed that war was a made up piece of $hit where a poor man dies for a rich man's money.

 There was such an influx of draft age white males heading for Canada that they shut the borders down for long hairs. It's too bad our government didn't do the same thing when Michigan was overran with French speaking, back stabbing bastards that tried to take over the construction industry.

They won't let me across the bridge with my gun, anyhow. I've been carrying so long, I'd feel naked without it.


----------



## Keef

I think we done went far enough across that bridge of sighs !-- I'm  high you,re high -- weed is almost legal --it's a great day to be alive !   Smoke'm if U got'm !


----------



## 000StankDank000

Not till we get our gardens back in Canada. Make me buy from government only not a good day should have the right to grow my own medicine.

Keef what you smoking on today?
I'm on some pink berry nice stuff just got home from my exam gonna medicate then nap. I'm getting old lol


----------



## Keef

Stank -- I been running this White Widow SOG rotation going on 19 months-- So I be smoking the Widow -- got 2 Tranquil Elephantizer and a Phantom Cookies sexing in bloom -- soon as I get me a T.E. girl I'll be cloning the Hell out of her !  Excited to have something new to smoke !-- Ain't nothing wrong with my Widow !--


----------



## Keef

Stank I'm in Texas where I can still go to jail for a roach !  I only wish the government was gonna try to tell me what I could and couldn't grow !  For an extract U could get up to 99 years here !-- The war on weed is alive and well in Texas !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Stank -- I been running this White Widow SOG rotation going on 19 months-- So I be smoking the Widow -- got 2 Tranquil Elephantizer and a Phantom Cookies sexing in bloom -- soon as I get me a T.E. girl I'll be cloning the Hell out of her !  Excited to have something new to smoke !-- Ain't nothing wrong with my Widow !--



The white widow joins my garden this year too, white widowXberry bomb, we have both male and  female


----------



## Keef

So I post too much !-- Umbra - U have to understand that what is happening to U is chemistry -  a chemical imbalance and your mind justifies it with appropriate memories !-- Take Cannacaps or eat weed in some form every day !-- when U start to feel the little things that let U know an imbalance has began --eat extra weed !-- it's hard to be depressed or full of rage when U lit up like a Christmas tree !


----------



## yooper420

My White Widow is just about gone, no more seeds either.


----------



## lyfespan

yooper420 said:


> My White Widow is just about gone, no more seeds either.



Can't have that, Sounds like we might need to fix that huh?


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> My White Widow is just about gone, no more seeds either.


 Was that what you had in your vaporizer at the club? Between that and the free daubs, I stayed puckered up for a solid four hours!


----------



## Hippie420

000StankDank000 said:


> Not till we get our gardens back in Canada. Make me buy from government only not a good day should have the right to grow my own medicine.


 
Yep! Like Cousin Keef says, "....'til it's legal as lettuce."


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Was that what you had in your vaporizer at the club? Between that and the free daubs, I stayed puckered up for a solid four hours!


 

Yes, no and maybe. Believe I had 4 strains with me and WW was one of them. We used it, just don`t know when.


----------



## bozzo420

I got one feminized white widow free with my order. along  with a deep cheese feminized , and  5 regular Afghani.  not bad for free ones.  might have to makes some clones of her ,you guys keep talking of the widow.


----------



## bozzo420

I feel for you. that is our worst night mare. Make it legal as long as you buy from the government store. 




000StankDank000 said:


> Not till we get our gardens back in Canada. Make me buy from government only not a good day should have the right to grow my own medicine.
> 
> Keef what you smoking on today?
> I'm on some pink berry nice stuff just got home from my exam gonna medicate then nap. I'm getting old lol


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> So I post too much !-- Umbra - U have to understand that what is happening to U is chemistry -  a chemical imbalance and your mind justifies it with appropriate memories !-- Take Cannacaps or eat weed in some form every day !-- when U start to feel the little things that let U know an imbalance has began --eat extra weed !-- it's hard to be depressed or full of rage when U lit up like a Christmas tree !



Same here in Florida, it aint always sunny here too. I'm beginning to feel like it's gotta get real cold in hell before they even consider moving toward some kind of decent proposal for medical use, we got Charlotte's web last year for the epileptic kids , and the DOH has done nothing to set-up infrastructure to make dispensing it possible, words....that's all it was was just words. Glad to be here with all the Old Farts, tea in hand....bowl in mind. Time to medicate, been hurting most of the afternoon.


----------



## Keef

Legal as lettuce!-- Hippie remembered !-- I just don't want to go to jail for growing weed !--  When they start giving tickets for possession as one Texas bill proposes -- I'm gonna have to have one !-- I been an Outlaw long time -- remove the threat of jail and I don't care what U say - just give me my ticket and let's move along ! I got weed to grow !  They say I can only grow Charlottes Web -- they all C.W. can't U tell ?-- still no sign of sex on my T.E. or P.C. -- everything about the T.E. say female but still no pistols ! Hey my new RO system makes 4 gals an hour !-- got 6 ppms !


----------



## Keef

My Widow ain't going anywhere !-- When the law changes-- anyone from the O.F.C. that has a male they think will make a good cross -- they can send me pollen and I'll do the cross and share the seed !  I could cross my widow with a 1,000 different males and still have a pure pick of the litter Widow line !  I get a male T.E. -- I should have  seed for a most potent Widow cross  maybe by spring !  I'm not gonna have room to grow any for awhile !  Just saying !-- Now if this P.C. is a male a Widow cross - it'll make an excellent outdoor hybrid !-- Again an F-1 cross of these 2 unrelated hybrids should kick it ! -- If it happens the O.F.C. will name it -- Phantom Cookies X White Widow !-- name the T.E. X W.W. cross too ! The latter will happen !- I have some W.W. pollen if there is no male T.E. !   For me the results are more important than the name !  Bottom line -- I'm gonna have seed and no room to grow them !-  I hate rules !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I'll be ok. My #1 son asked me how did I manage the rage going through the divorce and working and all the other stuff? I asked him he remembers me going to the gym? He said yeah. So gym 5x a week and dojo 3 x week, and I punched and kicked everything around me for 2 years, lol. I just need to find a gym.


----------



## Keef

One more and I'm finished !-- U see I got a dream -- When prohibition ends -- I see a beach side Weed store , pharmacy - whatever U call it -- stocked by me and my peeps in the O.F.C. !-- If I have anything to do with it -- O.F.C. will be part of the name of the place !--  When prohibition ends -- Unlike any other grower in the area -- I have documentation of my experience and proof of my contacts with the finest pharmers in the world thru this very thread !-- I don't have the funds or contacts to secure one of those hard to get retail weed license -- but I'm a member of the legendary O.F.C. -- Who else would have credentials like that in this backwater place !  I plan to be a hot commodity on the developing weed scene !--  Should this happen I hope my peeps can drop in when in the area !


----------



## Keef

Umbra- I know what U mean !-- I ran to control the rage after my divorce !-- The rage I was speaking of was what I experienced after my fall when my brain chemistry and mood swings were bad !-- I still have some residual problems sometimes !-- Stress is a trigger so I try to stay loaded and eat me some Cannacaps twice a day along with the burn !  Take away my medicine and I'd end up in jail or a mental institute !-- I'm serious as a heart attack !  What art do U practice in a dojo ?  I used to fight in some Tae-Kwon-Do tournaments !-- Nothing like getting your butt kicked in front of a crowd !   I don't do that - I hit U - U hit me stuff anymore !


----------



## umbra

Brazilian judo, akido, hap ki do, muay thai, kendo, krav maga, and samba


----------



## Keef

My Korean patrol partner was a 4th degree black belt in HOP-KI-Do -- My Tae -Kwon- Do - sensi would teach me a move and partner would teach me how to counter the move !-- We were quite the team -- I would get in the offenders face and my partner would work the crowd -  move along nothing to see here !-- he'd work his way behind the offender and the minute the man made an aggressive move on me -- he'd get smacked right on the elbow with a night stick and the fight was over !  I had a noob with me one night when the perp pushed me nothing happened -- my new partner was sitting in the jeep !-- that's the night I learned to bite !-- That monster of a man , musta weighed 250 + and every bit of 6'6"-- grabbed me in a bear hug with my arms pinned to my side !  I started biting him all over the chest and neck !-- His screams were in rage at first but when he switched from trying to squeeze me to death and started to try to peel me off -- I started holding on !-  When he started screaming like a lady - I knew the tide had turned in that fight ! Got my night stick between his legs from behind and ran him across the parking lot and into my jeep !  I found out that night that if U whip the biggest guy in the place the others don't want to fight anymore !-- He and I ended up friends !!


----------



## Keef

Hap- Ki- Do is probably the most effective martial art there is-- to this day if I can get a finger , a hand ,an ear it doesn't matter if I can control one part of the body I can control the whole body thru that part !-  I get control of a finger or hand and I'll break fingers until U do what I say ! It's an art of submission !


----------



## bozzo420

Umbra , my divorce after 23 years was the toughest thing I have ever gone through. worse than war. But probably the best thing  that ever happened to me in the end. Long story. but I'm better off now than I ever was with her. Mind ,body, and sole.   It's like a death......you must live on .  When I married my present wife 14 years ago, I informed her  that she had to give me 27 years also so I could get my 50 in.  she only has to put up with me for 13 more. But the Serenity Prayer was said many times. 

I just woke up from a nightmare......some one had come into the condo and stole all the furniture and all my pot. I was in panic mode. So glad I woke up in bed.  it was gone in the dream.


----------



## giggy

bozzo sorry to hear about the nightmarre. so that means you opened the wake and bake right? coffee brewing and waiting on the boss to say rather we are going to try to work today or not. a lot of the snow melted but then it froze again last night. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yooper420

Divorce in the OFC ? Wake and bake in the OFC ? That`s where we`re at. Get a cup of coffee and a bowl of medicinal herb and let`s commence with wake and bake. Join me. Divorce, been there, done that (3 times). 
#1...Married 7 years, divorced.
#2...Married 6 months, divorced.
#3...Married 16 years, divorced.
#4...Remarried wife #1, 14 years and going strong.

PS,
Good morning bozzo and giggy


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> I just woke up from a nightmare......some one had come into the condo and stole all the furniture and all my pot. I was in panic mode. So glad I woke up in bed. it was gone in the dream.


 
For me, the furniture wouldn't be a big yank as I've been known to pick a corner and sit Indian style for hours. The weed? Brother, it's only a couple days away in the form of a Green Santa care package, over night if you don't mind popping for the shipping! Ain't gonna leave a fellow Curmudgeonlander dry on their vacation!

Wake and bake, OF's! It's Friedday.


----------



## Hippie420

My comments were strictly hypothetical, and in no way violates any state, federal, or MP rules, honest!


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC joining the wake and bake.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning again, gotta be time for wake and bake #2 to commence. I`ll join in.


----------



## Kraven

Me two. bowl 2 sparked up and cup 2 of coffee before I go off the the "W" place.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- This morning I'm the proud Pa-Pa of a new clone line !-- One of my T.E. gots pistols this morning !  The other T.E. -- the monster I'm holding in that pic posted recently is a boy !-- I could not have picked a better breeding male !  Thinking about a wire cage covered with thigh high ladies -- my thought is it would let air and light in but the hose should keep pollen from fertilizing everything !-- place a boy and girl in the "cage" and let them finish together !  He's gonna be a great match for my black line Widow !-- This cross will probably be one of my final 4 clone lines for production !  Still no sign of sex on the P.C. --Wait !-- I got a new fridge coming early next week -  hope it comes with a box/ breeding tent !   Now Keef get to do what Keef do best !--- I have rooted clones of my new lady so she get to finish in the bloom room -- so in about 6 weeks I get a taste of T.E. - find out if it lives up to the hype !  Still have to wait and watch for either to hermie on me !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- This morning I'm the proud Pa-Pa of a new clone line !-- One of my T.E. gots pistols this morning !  The other T.E. -- the monster I'm holding in that pic posted recently is a boy !-- I could not have picked a better breeding male !  Thinking about a wire cage covered with thigh high ladies -- my thought is it would let air and light in but the hose should keep pollen from fertilizing everything !-- place a boy and girl in the "cage" and let them finish together !  He's gonna be a great match for my black line Widow !-- This cross will probably be one of my final 4 clone lines for production !  Still no sign of sex on the P.C. --Wait !-- I got a new fridge coming early next week -  hope it comes with a box/ breeding tent !   Now Keef get to do what Keef do best !--- I have rooted clones of my new lady so she get to finish in the bloom room -- so in about 6 weeks I get a taste of T.E. - find out if it lives up to the hype !  Still have to wait and watch for either to hermie on me !




Great new Keef, greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## Hippie420

Just an FYI to OFC members that might be as dumb as I am: Don't eat four pieces of 4 milligram Nicorette gum for breakfast. Woah! A real head spinner!


----------



## Keef

Time for an e-cig Hippie !-- keep the habit but change delivery system !  U think eating 4 pieces of nicotine is bad -- Early one morning I was doing a Wake and Bake -- my eyes were dry and scratchy  so I reached up and got my visine -- Only problem was that I was still groggy and multi tasking -- coffee, pipe nicotine !-- I needed to refill my e-cig so I grabbed my bottle of eye drops and put a few drops of high nicotine e-cig juice in my eye ! Yes !- my friends I did have a religious experience !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Working on transplanting all the sexed girls. 1 of the things I have learned from NorCalHal, grow bags work better than pots for many reasons. The pre flowers on these girls are insane. I need to take some pix so you can see the root development. It too is pretty intense. The strawberry cookies and the temples are growing faster than I can water them, lol. Big cup of joe and purple tangie and hash joint on deck. TGIF and thank god for weed


----------



## Hippie420

We need PIX, Umbra! Nobody's posted any plant/bud porn today!


----------



## umbra

here ya go


----------



## Keef

Yoop - U got mail !


----------



## Hippie420

Aahh, that's better! Great plant porn! Ya got some healthy looking gals there.


----------



## umbra

thanks Hippie


----------



## yooper420

keef,
thank you
umbra,
thanks for the porn, lookin` good


----------



## Beemer

Good day weed everyone. Good looking girls you have there umbra. :aok: On the other end of the marriage thing. I've been married to the same gal for 41 years. There are times a person wonders why but to find someone else just doesn't sound like something I would want to do. Have a great all.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys!  Umbra, i wonder if you are going to cover up those roots?

Beemer, we are very close to the same. 42 years for us. we got lucky. Real lucky.

Eating left over thai food and thinking about why I didn't label some clone cups...dumb rookie mistake, but i think i know which ones are which...GULP, i hope so.

Have a nice Friday all ya all.


----------



## Beemer

Rose that is fantastic. To find someone to be with this long is a good thing. Forgetting to put names on your plants. Heehee I know I have done it and I'm sure most have. I have a few jars that have unknown written on the top.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Beemer, i try to always be grateful for him.  He is making me a chocolate cake (gluten free) with 7 minute frosting for my birthday...Hope it is like my mom used to make.. .i love 7 minute frosting.  Yes, I would marry him again 99 % of the time.  
Beemer i hope you guys have many more years together..


----------



## umbra

Actually Rose leaving the roots that way is something I learned from NCH. It's what the almond growers do, and I was skeptical. But NCH has not let me down yet and the results are hard to argue with.


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer said:


> Good day weed everyone. Good looking girls you have there umbra. :aok: On the other end of the marriage thing. I've been married to the same gal for 41 years. There are times a person wonders why but to find someone else just doesn't sound like something I would want to do. Have a great all.


 
Guess I'm just a newlywed. The Old Hen and I are coming up on number 40.
Did I tell you about the mood ring I bought her? When she's happy, it turns a nice shade of green. When she's sad, it turns a deep shade of blue, and when she's mad, it leaves a bright red knot on my forehead.......


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Hippie... 

Umbra, what is the reasoning behind that root thing?


----------



## bozzo420

ever grow iris flowers? if you plant bulbs below the ground ,they will not flower. plant them half out of the soil,they thrive and bloom.


----------



## Keef

Red mark on the forehead ?-- that be funny Hippie - I told U - U got to bob and weave !-- No RWS and I are the newlyweds !-- coming up on 25 years of some wild a** times !-- U know what it means for someone to be a lightening rod -- not for real lightening but one of those people that if something is gonna happen it happens to them ??- I've always been one and I had to mess around and marry one !-- A fine example would be that guy having a heart attack at RWS x-mas party and she ends up doing CPR !  Hundreds of people but there is my baby doll right in the middle of it !  Double lightening rods means there is never a dull moment !


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, a tuber, not roots, but they don't look like  feeder roots. I would love to  hear NCH's explanation, i would believe anything he said.


----------



## umbra

Rose my understanding is aeration and the wet/dry cycle together help the roots to breathe. The other part is using an enzyme to clean out the dead roots and decaying matter. NCH uses cannazyme, I have always used hydrozyme, but now buy it as a bulk powder from kelpforless


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Umbra. I wasn't positive hydrozyme was organic.. I couldn't find the info to prove it to me.. And when i was looking at it didn't have the organic label. Is cannazyme?

I have been known to stick a pencil in my pots for aeration, so that part makes sense.

There is a chocolate cake cooling on my counter...WOOHOO. it has been a very long time since i had cake.  I work out now lol, i am buffed, i thought it was a tumor but it was a muscle...who knew.


----------



## Keef

Putting together a honeymoon suite for 2 Widow girls and that T.E. stud !  Putting the plants in my little aero cloner and let them finish together !-- When I was being told what to do and what plants would be used -- RWS announced That this cross would be called --The Tranquil Widow !


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Rose !-- U know this is The Old Farts Club !  Aren't U a little young to be hanging with us ?


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Happy Birthday Rose !-- U know this is The Old Farts Club !  Aren't U a little young to be hanging with us ?



Evening OFB.....loading a bowl......Yea, Happy Birthday Rose. :tokie:



I'm pissed, made a rookie mistake at res change last Saturday, well for the last two days my pH has been nose diving into the high 4's. and when I looked at the roots today they were browning a little, not much but I could tell the color had begun to darken, also the res was really bubbly, not foamy just the bubbles were not poping fast enough so it covered half the res, water did not smell nasty but did have an old smell (res change tomorrow + some H2O2 cleaning and soaking for the roots and all my grow gear). I had some old carb load/ bloom booster and I threw it in the res last week, darn what a rookie mistake, I'm doing strict chemistry here, why would I pull a stupid move.....so now just waiting till the shop opens in the morning so I can get some H2O2.



Here is how she looked tonight....


----------



## Rosebud

Looks ok to me kraven... Thank Keef, tomorrow i will be 63...how can that be?? 

What age do you guys feel inside, i am not talking pain, i am talking you...how old do you feel?  I feel 40.


----------



## Kraven

I feel 40ish too


----------



## umbra

16


----------



## yooper420

30


----------



## 000StankDank000

Age 2


----------



## bozzo420

Happy birthday girl:vap_bong__emoticon:

Umbra, I have another 3 weeks down here , but your pictures have me homesick. I can not wait till the light goes on and I can start. But not homesick enough to go back early. lol

It had better warm up pretty quick :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you bozzo, are you guys having fun???/ Enjoy.

Interesting Umbra, 16.  Yooper, 30,, isn't that strange.. I thought we would feel old and we don't.  Stank... 2 huh...well, what can i say? lol  Remember when we thought 40 was old?


----------



## bozzo420

lost of fun .warm and safe till the thaw.




the mind says 28....the body says 70


----------



## Keef

I would like my body to feel 35 again and maybe one day it will !-- I'm holding out for the cure to aging !-- I hope to have that 35 year old body again one day !-- Looking at where medicine was when I first started and where it is now make me feel like I got a fair to middling chance of seeing that happen !  I don't plan on "retiring " --just changing careers !-- I'd like to see what kind of weed we be having a hundred year's from now ! I ain't no where near ready for no dirt nap !


----------



## Hippie420

Time is just a number, but time is relative. Remember when you were a kid and summers went on forever and the school year seemed like an eternity?
Well, when you get older, it does go by faster. Case in point: When you were six, a year was one sixth of your entire existence on the planet. When you turn sixty, a year is one sixtieth of your life.

Carve a pie into six pieces, you've got a decent slice of pie in front of you. Cut it into sixty pieces and it's not enough to bother getting a fork dirty for.

I gotta put the bowl down.....


----------



## Beemer

I forgot to say Happy Birthday Rose. 39 ay


----------



## yooper420

Saturday morning and no wake and bake yet ? We gonna take care of that. OK then, it`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland, home of the Old Farts Club. Coffee and a bowl and join me in the wake and bake.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning yooper......48 here, but I'm golfing . see ya later this afternoon.   It will warm up for sure.  weather channel says coldest Feb. ever.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo, 48 huh ? Here that would be a major heat wave, cause it`s 8 below here. Make today a "birdie" day.


----------



## Kraven

I'm here coffee and a bowl...wake and bake my friends. I just cleaned and sanitized my DWC today....think I was developing Pythium....thought I would post a few picks after the clean up and see what peeps think, sure would like your opinion, was this pythium or is it light staining from my nutes (DWC n00b here), they don't muck up the water but it does get a slight tint to it after nutes. Water temps stay between 65F-68F air temps lights on 72F lights off 68F, EC of 2.0 w/ a pH of between 5.6-6.0 (three to four day drift and the ppm drops with the water level(I'm dialed in tight so just a little discoloration on the leave tips but no burn), she drinks 1/3 of a gal a day now! Thanks all, cold and spitting rain here, must be in the 40's


----------



## Hippie420

Weed and Scooby Do go great together!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Kraven -- if it ain't broke - don't fix it -- I use Botonicare nutes !-- The Pro-Grow and Pro- Bloom are a brown concentrate -- my roots start out pearlly white and slowly take on a whitish brown color !-- doesn't slow them down !-- they're phasing out Aquasheild -- my water conditioner but I got a gallon left !-- it's that time of the month again -- next few days - I harvest , clean the box and move another box to bloom then take 40 more clones -- the clones I take today will be ready for harvest in 3-1/2 months !  Tickled pink with my new T.E. lady -- watch her to make sure she don't hermie but-- I think she gonna be my newest Queen Mother !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Kraven -- if it ain't broke - don't fix it -- I use Botonicare nutes !-- The Pro-Grow and Pro- Bloom are a brown concentrate -- my roots start out pearlly white and slowly take on a whitish brown color !-- doesn't slow them down !-- they're phasing out Aquasheild -- my water conditioner but I got a gallon left !-- it's that time of the month again -- next few days - I harvest , clean the box and move another box to bloom then take 40 more clones -- the clones I take today will be ready for harvest in 3-1/2 months !  Tickled pink with my new T.E. lady -- watch her to make sure she don't hermie but-- I think she gonna be my newest Queen Mother !




Thanks Keef, water was doing some weird stuff, bubbles were not popping fast enough on the top of the res so it was not foamy but looked like it was heading that way and it had begun to smell old, not bad just sorta old/stale?
Did my weekly res change this morning, she looks super happy, just don't want to loose her 5-6 weeks away from completion.


Great to hear about your rotation, and good luck with the T.E., sounds like things are going great for you


----------



## Keef

Shame on that doctor !-- everytime I see a new doc and he takes an x-ray of my face they always ask what helps-- - I was on morphine for 7 years-- I can't keep pain meds around or take them the way he say or I get addicted again -- He gave me a bottle of Norco !-- only one thing to do -- Norco binge and be done !-- Feeling No pain at the beach ya'll !  The Widow and Norco for breakfast ! Look Out !


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie420 said:


> Time is just a number, but time is relative. Remember when you were a kid and summers went on forever and the school year seemed like an eternity?
> Well, when you get older, it does go by faster. Case in point: When you were six, a year was one sixth of your entire existence on the planet. When you turn sixty, a year is one sixtieth of your life.
> 
> Carve a pie into six pieces, you've got a decent slice of pie in front of you. Cut it into sixty pieces and it's not enough to bother getting a fork dirty for.
> 
> I gotta put the bowl down.....




That was very well put, thanks Hippie. and very true, i had never thought of it that way.. You better keep that bowl up.

Beemer thank you.  not 36 anymore, now 63.. 

Kraven, how could you even lift that...omg.HUGE


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> That was very well put, thanks Hippie. and very true, i had never thought of it that way.. You better keep that bowl up.
> 
> Beemer thank you.  not 36 anymore, now 63..
> 
> Kraven, how could you even lift that...omg.HUGE




----Sly Grin---- I know, right.....she is a beast. Hydro is insane.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Weed and Scooby Do go great together!



Yuppers Hippie, I enjoy scooby-doo with a buz....lol

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Kraven, very nice roots. Happy Birthday Rose. Getting ready to head out for the triangle. Its about a 5 hr drive. Weather here has been pretty nice, cut the grass yesterday. Spring is already here. It's nice to see the trees with leaves again.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Kraven, very nice roots. Happy Birthday Rose. Getting ready to head out for the triangle. Its about a 5 hr drive. Weather here has been pretty nice, cut the grass yesterday. Spring is already here. It's nice to see the trees with leaves again.



Thanks Umbra, enjoy the day as it sounds gorgeous, 42F and spitting rain here, from tomorrow on tough, mid 70's and nice mid 50's at night. We will get that for about two weeks, then a cold snap around Easter.....and just plain hot from the on out till jan 2016.


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy BD Rose,,and hopes yas have many more. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Kraven got me looking out the window wondering if he's one of my neighbors cause he just described the weather around here !   That age thing -- What would U do if U had your body back at it's prime ?  Retire ?  Still gotta pay the bills !-- Get a job ?-- Move to the tropics ?-- go back to school ?-- learn a new trade ?--I gots myself a plan !-- just keep growing lots of the finest weed I can and everything else will fall in place !-- plus do lots and lots of quality control !


----------



## Kraven

Were not too far from each other, about 16 hours drive I guess?


----------



## umbra

my trip is postponed...I'm in such a pissey mood it is better to not be around people for a while. I think my son is hiding out by the pool. I need to go shopping and clean and laundry, and not motivated at all.


----------



## Kraven

Woot, season three of House of Cards, I'm three episodes in again so I'll be enthralled most of the day, hope everyone's day goes as well as mine so


----------



## Keef

Did I mention I was on a NORCO binge ?-- Make U feel like U 30 again !--  Umbra - when the mood reaches that level -- I retire to the Fortress of Solitude -- AKA -- The grow room !-- Something to drink a nice pipe , and some music for U and the girls !-- I suggest David Gilmore -- On an Island !--- get comfortable and spend some time with the girls -- try not even thinking of the real world -- just try to enjoy the buzz and look with satisfaction on the work U do with weed !-- make it where for awhile that's all that matters ! Now U know about my Fortress Of Solitude !-- did I mention I will shoot a mofo for messing with me when I'm in the grow room !


----------



## bozzo420

kravenhead I get the feeling we are much closer. :vap_bong__emoticon:Good afternoon OGC


----------



## umbra

I went into the Fortress of Solitude ( the grow tent ) and my son rearranged everything so that only the plants he germinated were getting any light, only his plants got watered and transplanted, so going into there was not the ideal chilling space. Just one of those days I guess.

You may try to avoid the public eye today, yet you could be needed by others in a way that puts you front and center with everyone's attention on you. Oddly enough, it's not that you want to remain unseen; it's just that you feel awkward in the spotlight now. Whether you like it or not, it's time to choose between hiding out and stepping up to the plate. Finding balance is one of the recurring themes in your life; seek a comfortable place between being the star of the show and remaining a complete unknown.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Dude this be much easier than U making it !-- First U got to be true to yourself -- peel all the layers off like and onion and find what conflict or truth lines at the center !-- The first step to enlightenment is to know yourself !-- accept that no one is perfect including yourself !  Being at peace with yourself requires a difficult journey !-- The prize is worth all the pain !  I sucked on a pistol one night after my injury -- coulda ended all that pain once and for all !-- Best thing I ever did was unload the pistol and put it away !-- Life is better now than I could have imagined back then !


----------



## Hippie420

And if that doesn't work, I always use the Norman Bates method: Hack it to death with a kitchen knife.


I have to remind myself from time to time that life is way too important to take seriously.


----------



## Kraven

bozzo420 said:


> kravenhead I get the feeling we are much closer. :vap_bong__emoticon:Good afternoon OGC



Cool, I always wanted some "Bozzo" for a neighbor 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Keef

Hippie U a freak !-- don't change a thing !-- Be the Best Hippie U can be !-- If I had to give U a grade on how well U be the Hippie - I'd give U an A+  !  The Long Haired Leaping Knome seems to be at peace with himself !  Good for U!-- Some spend a life time trying to be someone else !-- Me and the Hippie be what we be !-- I wouldn't want to be anyone else !


----------



## Kraven

Sounds to me like the original 11 long haired friends of Jesus in a VW chartreuse micro-bug.


----------



## Keef

Which one is Jesus ?-- Hippie is building the van !-- Gonna have a plug in hula system - just plug your hose into one of the convenient outlets ! A fridge with a built in keg cooler !-- capitan seats with built in ash trays - solar panels on the roof !-- One of them airbrushed fantasy scenes on both sides !  It's gonna have everything !-- If I were building it I would put it up on a 4 wheel drive with maybe 36 inch tires !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- in the grow room there's only room for one cook!-- Hope that is not the problem but if so Jr. Needs his own grow room !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, are you real hard on yourself. Bad self talk?  Sometimes I wish people could see themselves as others see them.  I had a friend tell me once to treat myself the way i treat others.... And don't talk bad about her friend, (myself)

I just spent 2 hours with a 92 year old lady. Now I am smoking myself silly.  I am a good listener and I am worn out... Smoking some Mars.... pretty good. but i think when you smoke as much as i do you just don't get as high as I used to.  Probably need to take a day off.  nah.


----------



## Keef

One of the most important steps in healing is accepting that U make mistakes !  One of the hardest things for people to do is to forgive themselves !-- Rose I'm convinced U be a redhead ! Am I right ?


----------



## bozzo420

umbra , that was so well said ,I just read it over and over. Going through the same in my life right now..i did love it when no one knew me. the good old days. my grow is my security blanket. :vap-bobby_on_the_be




umbra said:


> I went into the Fortress of Solitude ( the grow tent ) and my son rearranged everything so that only the plants he germinated were getting any light, only his plants got watered and transplanted, so going into there was not the ideal chilling space. Just one of those days I guess.
> 
> You may try to avoid the public eye today, yet you could be needed by others in a way that puts you front and center with everyone's attention on you. Oddly enough, it's not that you want to remain unseen; it's just that you feel awkward in the spotlight now. Whether you like it or not, it's time to choose between hiding out and stepping up to the plate. Finding balance is one of the recurring themes in your life; seek a comfortable place between being the star of the show and remaining a complete unknown.


----------



## bozzo420

keef.......you know your old when grey hair is sexy to you. lol    I wish my wife would quit dyeing hers. but she has not given up yet.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> keef.......you know your old when grey hair is sexy to you. lol I wish my wife would quit dyeing hers. but she has not given up yet.


 

bozzo,
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Rosebud

My daughter is a red head, does that count? I have brown hair...just boring brown. But it is kinda curly.


----------



## Keef

Close enough Rose - You've got attitude like a redhead !--I took a life span development a physcology course !-- Learned a new word in class -- Generativity !-- As we become seniors some are moody ,thinking of the mistakes of life and in general being an A** hole because you're not happy -- Reaching generativity is being at peace with yourself and not being angry because U getting old and angry at the world !-- I think grey hair is sexy -not blue hair -- got me a pony tail down to about to the middle of my back and I've been thinking of going silver !-- I earned each and everyone of these grey hairs-- If I got the cure to aging -- I think I'd keep my hair silver !  I have reached generativity !-- Life is good !


----------



## yooper420

My wife`s a redhead and I have a ponytail down to the middle of my back, gray in color.


----------



## SmokinMom

Redheads for the win!


----------



## yooper420

Redheads for the morning ritual in Curmudgeonland. Good morning OFC. Cup of coffee in one hand, bowl of medicinal herb in the other, makes for "wake and bake" in the morning. Everyone join in. Here we go.....Wake and bake ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

yooper i'll join you in a bowl, but waiting on the coffee.  my wife has brown hair with natural red highlights, now she has gray highlights i guess she got that from putting up with me for over 30 years. i have brown hair with red highlights but gray highlights have taken over, with a ponytail past my shoulder blades.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> keef.......you know your old when grey hair is sexy to you. lol    I wish my wife would quit dyeing hers. but she has not given up yet.



lets just say it kinda added itself to the women when i watch, hell that's all i can do is watch. lol i used to think the gray's was old people now i have gray all through my hair, and now i don't think it's old people no more. your only as old as you feel, and until the meds and coffee take affect i'm 54.


----------



## giggy

ok yoop it's on, second bowl and first cup. wake and bake everybody.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
#2 is a go. Why not ? It`s Sunday morning. What else ya got to do ?


----------



## giggy

set and listen to youtube video's with a buzz going strong. i shared a few on the what are you listening to thread.


----------



## bozzo420

I use to be a blonde. that explains all my problems.  late bake


----------



## yooper420

Used to have hair too !!! Oops (slaps self for saying that) sorry man. But I could not resist myself. He, he, he.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

My daughter is a red head


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc....so nice to see everyone with ponytails!!! that is awesome, you ole hippies you.. .love it.

Smoke myself silly last night. Can ya be a tiny bit hung over from smoking? I haven't had my first bowl, maybe that is the problem.  Ok, i heard ya ll, i will load one now..

Have a great Sunday all ya all.


----------



## umbra

Late to the party ...again. No problems, I'm good at catching up.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Pony Tail is hanging on my wall in my house. Lol
I am now a clean shaven, Bald Headed Bastage


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
Welcome to the wake and bake party. We get a head start every morning cause of where you live. Catching up is fun to do. I`ll go for #3 of the morning. Wake and bake #3 in order. Doin` it now.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> My Pony Tail is hanging on my wall in my house. Lol
> I am not clean shaven, Bald Headed Bastage


 Mine's still hanging off my shoulders, but my forehead has turned into a fivehead.

Whacked six inches off the beard yesterday and it's still longer than anyone else's in town.

My hair was so blonde when I was little, they called me cotton top. Long about the 4th grade, it turned brown in the winter and went back to blonde in the summer. Eighth grade my beard came in fire engine red! By the time I'd hit adulthood, both were brown.
Started getting grey in my temples around 25. Now it's all silver. Wife covers her's up. I wear mine like a lifer wears the hash marks on his sleeve. All natural, all hippie, and all a little worse for the wear.


----------



## lovbnstoned

just thought i would drop in an say Hi,, n hope things r going well for everyone


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Giggy, saw you posted Santana.. mr rb fell asleep in a Santana concert in 1973.. Sound asleep... I will never let him forget it...


----------



## yooper420

lovbnstoned said:


> just thought i would drop in an say Hi,, n hope things r going well for everyone


 

Good to see ya stopping` by. Hope your health and your garden are doin` great.


----------



## Kraven

Finally sitting down to medicate, sure over due.....bake and bake some more in progress.


----------



## Keef

It's got to be morning somewhere !-- Morning O.F.C. !-- I musta been walking on the ceiling last night -- Hair of the Dog ?-- Got lost doing the E.I.E.I.O. thing this morning !-- Dam Pharm is shaping right up nicely !-- Had to get the breeding parlor in order !- - That Elephant King gonna sire at least one killer cross !  I got lucky with the hair , still got a headfull !-- light Brown with lots of grey -- I wanted it to be silver !-- Didn't plan to marry a redhead either , but I did !  Redheads is crazy !-- I mean that in a good way !  I got 2 clones off that T.E. and plan to take 4 more and still leave a piece to finish !  Stuff to do !


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Hey Giggy, saw you posted Santana.. mr rb fell asleep in a Santana concert in 1973.. Sound asleep... I will never let him forget it...



never fell asleep at a rock concert, but i did watch pablo cruise with one eye open and one eye shut, but by the time the doobie brothers took ther stage i was good. i did fall asleep at the grand ole opry, what can i say that is some good sleeping music.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> It's got to be morning somewhere !-- Morning O.F.C. !-- I musta been walking on the ceiling last night -- Hair of the Dog ?-- Got lost doing the E.I.E.I.O. thing this morning !-- Dam Pharm is shaping right up nicely !-- Had to get the breeding parlor in order !- - That Elephant King gonna sire at least one killer cross !  I got lucky with the hair , still got a headfull !-- light Brown with lots of grey -- I wanted it to be silver !-- Didn't plan to marry a redhead either , but I did !  Redheads is crazy !-- I mean that in a good way !  I got 2 clones off that T.E. and plan to take 4 more and still leave a piece to finish !  Stuff to do !



keef my mom was a red and i have at least 7 more family members that are reds, i believe it came from the irish part of the family.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- about music - did U know Sir Paul McCartney has two collabs on the billboard top 40 ?  I keep one of the music channels on most times !-- There's a time for Classic rock but I keep up with the pop count down too !-- Bruno Mars -- Charlie XCX - Katy Perry -- Taylor Swift -- don't mind the pop but I'm not a real big rap fan !   There is almost always some music on around here !  RWS missed a whole decade of music because of that cult !-- it gave me great pleasure to watch her discover what she had missed !--  Got her so high she was seeing stuff about that time the curtain openned on Pink Floyd -- yes pigs can fly ! Ask RWS !


----------



## Keef

Texas congress hasn't had time to take up any weed bills because they been busy debating same sex marriage and an open carry bill -- U know important stuff !  Gotta stop them homosexuals from taking over !--( sic:-- that means it's a joke ) -- Also the god given right to strap your gun belt on before U go buy more beer !  Sure as Hell can't let them Colorado and California -- long haired dope smoking communist Bastids be having them hippie music festivals and stuff around here !  They'll be out there corrupting your daughter's and turning your sons into pot addicts ! Can't have that !


----------



## yooper420

All of the redheads come from my mother-in-law`s side. She was born and raised in Scotland. Don`t know how many reds for sure.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, do you think texas is the most conservative state in our nation?

My daughter has seen paul McCartney 3 times, i am not sure why i even like her.

Have a pot roast in the oven.. Son is coming over, will be nice to see him. You guys are old enough to remember Jack Webb, dragnet, right? That is kinda what we call our son. The straightest kid to ever be born.   we blame it on mr rb.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ole Stoner -- U need to come around more often !-- That Black Domina prize of yours still doing fine ?  One day Cuz !- maybe just maybe -- I still got plans for a Frosted Black !  Gotta be a safe way to ship clones !  I'm gonna have to work on it !   I am soo high!


----------



## yooper420

Dragnet ? How about my favorite comedy....Amos and Andy ?


----------



## Rosebud

I liked amos and andy too.


----------



## Keef

The Lawrence Welk Show -- Ed Sullivan -- Hee-Haw --I Love Lucy -- Flipper - Lassy ?-- black and white T.V. s with rabbit ears and only 3 channels if U Lucky ?-- Party lines where the phone was tethered to the wall ?--- Drive-in theaters ?-- That was all way before my time -- I even hear at one time the didn't even have microwaves !-- musta been like living in the stone age !


----------



## Keef

The Texas government is probably one of the most conservative of the states but money talks !-- Weed will be legal soon because of the potential tax revenue !-- That 36% tax rates has politicians adding and stuff !  Still we got people like some hard core people like Ted Cruz !  There's 4 bills up for debate but that doesn't mean they'll even get a vote !-- Best chance lies in what happens in D.C. -- Maybe it'll be the end of prohibition nationally !


----------



## bozzo420

All of your congress people can legally buy and smoke pot  in Washington D.C. But most of you can still go to jail for the same thing. Your right Keef ,the tax money will free the weed finally.   :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## giggy

i should be taking this down in a week or so, the trichomes are standing straight and starting to cloud. it is a sour diesel. here's three of the buds.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I never could watch Lassie movies. Hack someone to death with a machete, set 'em on fire, I don't care. Let that damn dog get mistreated or hurt and the tears would well up in my eyes big as horse turds.

I think it was around '65 before the family got the first color TV. The folks bought my brother and me portable black & white TVs and quickly regretted it, as we stayed in our rooms watching our own stuff. The Old Man knew a color looky-box would get us back into the living room again.

Yoop, I kinda liked Kingfisher and Sapphire. 
"Ya gives me no ultomato...."


----------



## yooper420

Monday morning in Curmudgeonland, home of the Old Farts Club. What ain`t right in this picture ? Gotta have the morning ritual. It`s "wake and bake" time. Coffee and a bowl and join me, cause we gonna wake and bake.


----------



## Kraven

I'm in, bowl in hand coffee in the cup. Morning OFC


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummmm, Sour OG ON TOAST. YUMMY
Morning friends.


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead and WeedHopper,
Good to have ya join in on the morning ritual.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
The "Amos and Andy Show" was the original kings of comedy IMO. Haven`t seen any reruns in years and years. Remember it as the best comedy show on tv. Many good laughs. These peeps were funny as hell.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cinderella 99 is going into the bong. I do not dare put bubble hash on this, so I'm opting out of the bubble this morning.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im a Bonanza guy myself. That theme song Drives my Wife crazy. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

3 stooges here.  Good  morning all. 3 weeks till my grow gets started.  I can't wait. 
smoke em if you got em:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> Im a Bonanza guy myself. That theme song Drives my Wife crazy. Lol


 
Adam, Hoss and Lil` Joe, a classic western. Sunday evenings I think it was on.


----------



## WeedHopper

I watch it everyday.:stoned:


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
3 stooges huh ? At the Cup.....bozzo420, hippie 420 and yooper420, are these the 3 you are referring too ? Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## bozzo420

we were the 3 blind mice for sure. I will be learning lots more about them vacuum ovens this year.  might have to invest in one some day. But first I'm going to learn how to use one. I will be asking a lot of questions this time. The wife will be coming this year. That's if I can leave the garden un attended for 3 days lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!

I hope you guys have the best time at cup.  I am having a bit of Satori this morning...about to make my coffee... I loved I love Lucy. Mr rb watches old westerns sometime..

Hope i am not late... smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- did it again !-- got up early , got nice and toasted and forgot my peeps !  Hope all have a good day !--- I remember the tech we grew up with -- I was the remote control !-- U guys remember all the shows that came on after midnight ?-- T.V. was off the air till 6 am !  Chicago still got that radio station -- The Loop ?- I think !  -- Mean while back in the bat cave !-- The Elephant King is slowly getting ready to bloom !-- thinking about taking a cut from him just in case !  My new T.E. Lady is thriving as well ! I since I gambled and took a couple clones before I knew it's sex, I'll have 6 clones and the root stock !  Be having plenty T.E. before U know it !


----------



## Keef

Think I got a solution for Bozzo, Yoop and The Hippie about the trials and tribulations of attending that Cup !-- My boys need to rent one of those motorized wheelchairs each !-- If Bozzo does the DFO thing he's already sitting down , no problem , The Hippie hits them free dabs a few too many times he don't have to be able to walk - he in a chair he can drive !  Also remember that people in wheelchairs usually get to go to the front of the line !-- And-- the chair comes with a built in drink holder !  Plus if someone passes out U just tow them back to the car !  U got to learn to take advantage of being old !


----------



## Hippie420

Got us covered, Cuz. Got a golf cart that'll hold six stoners!

The Bonanza talk has got me smiling. I had a cousin (died last year) that was a stone assed drunk. Worked hard, drank harder, and funny as hell to party with.

He gets home from work one day, climbs in the shower, gets clean, puts on his boxer shorts, cowboy hat, and holster with two cheap Hawes single action 22 pistols and sits back in his chair with a six pack on ice in a bucket by his chair to watch Bonanza.

The Bad Guy of the Week called out Little Joe, so the both of them were having a showdown in the street. Bad guy pulls up on Joe, Jessie (my cousin) whips out his hog leg and promptly blows the tube out of his TV!

Unbeknownst to Jessie, his wife had an altercation with the neighbor and decided to load one of his revolvers. Just happened to be the one that he tried to "defend" Little Joe with.
(Let this be a lesson, kids. Treat all guns like they're loaded and you'll never get into trouble.)

He said the last sound coming out of the TV before it went up in smoke was Hoss saying, "I think you got 'em, Little Joe."


----------



## umbra

yooper420 said:


> Adam, Hoss and Lil` Joe, a classic western. Sunday evenings I think it was on.


 Eugene Horowitz went to the same high school as moi. A girl I dated, her Mother went to the prom with him. While I remember all the old shows, I have no interest in watching any of them. Most of them are available these days...well maybe Wanted Dead or Alive with Steve McQueen.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> bozzo,
> 3 stooges huh ? At the Cup.....bozzo420, hippie 420 and yooper420, are these the 3 you are referring too ? Ha, ha, ha.


 Oh, a wise guy, eh? Nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------



## Beemer

Good day all you old farts. There were a lot of good shows way back when. George Gobble comes to mind. Very funny. so many clean funny people. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efHVcgUajtA


----------



## Hippie420

What? No one mentioned Uncle Milton?


----------



## umbra

the classic is Soupy Sales telling kids to go get a $1 from Mommy's purse and send it in to him, he always reminded me of PeeWee Herman


----------



## bozzo420

I have a friend that knows Walker Texas Ranger and Beverly Hillbillies  so good. After 15 seconds, he can tell you the whole episode start to finish.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> the classic is Soupy Sales telling kids to go get a $1 from Mommy's purse and send it in to him, he always reminded me of PeeWee Herman


Now thats funny.


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC...you know what time it is....anyone want to join me, PAX heating as we speak.


----------



## Keef

I took a nap !-- I' m Old !-- I do what I want ! Dam left coast port strike been holding up my LEDs !-- Got plants that need to move to bloom and I need the lights to do that !-- They jamming me bro!   Texas needs to go ahead and pass a MMJ law so I can get to work !  No not yet !-- I need a year !  See what they think of the Tranquil Widow !  Caps is kicking in -pipe is full-- did I say I been on a Percocet binge? Life is good !


----------



## Rosebud

I will join you Kraven.  My little baby seedlings have popped...cute.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> I will join you Kraven.  My little baby seedlings have popped...cute.



Great to hear, I always get excited when beans pop.....your right they are cute.

:48:


----------



## Keef

It's I had a nap, it's Wake and Bake all over again so U know I'm Down with a burn !-- I like some of the shows that make fun of - back in the day !-- Reefer Madness : the musical -- one of my favs-- Tom Hanks in Volunteers !-- Tropic Thunder !--  The Money Pit -- just a funny movie !--  Yes !- I'm high !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I took a nap !-- I' m Old !-- I do what I want ! Dam left coast port strike been holding up my LEDs !-- Got plants that need to move to bloom and I need the lights to do that !-- They jamming me bro! Texas needs to go ahead and pass a MMJ law so I can get to work ! No not yet !-- I need a year ! See what they think of the Tranquil Widow ! Caps is kicking in -pipe is full-- did I say I been on a Percocet binge? Life is good !


 

Can't be true! Unions only constitute 11% of the workforce. Must  be a scab strike!

Old Hen and I came home from the watering hole on IFR, listening to Crosby, Stills & Nash on the radio. Judy Blue Eyes explains it all.


----------



## Kraven

Me too keef.


:48:


----------



## Keef

I don't know where it came from -- but I 'm high so who knows -- Anyway !-- If a person had a concentrate from an extraction and wanted to use vacuum to remove the last of the solvent-- Could he not take a clean wet vac.-- place  container of concentrate in the wet vac. and then seal the lid -- turn the wet vac on and by partially restrict the vacuum hose - would he not be able to remove all traces of the solvent without heat ?   This buzz needs a little nursing !- let me get my pipe and solve another grower problem !


----------



## Kraven

Hmmm I'll smoke with ya....I'm baked....just like a Virginia ham and listening to great tunes like this.





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing wrong with some Queen -- When I get really lit seems like sooner or later I end up listening to -- Steve Earl - Copperhead Road -- Stephen Stills - Tree Top Flyer-- Arlo Guthry - Coming into Los Angeles -- Then Pink Floyd's -- Dogs of War - seems to show up !--  The Eagles -Life in the fast Lane -- and some how Robin Trower's Bridge of Sighs !-- Anyway my pipe is out my pipe is cold --


----------



## umbra

I just popped those cherry pie x key lime pie beans...its going to be a pot pie


----------



## Keef

Kraven are U too old or young to appreciate the music of groups like -- Audioslave-- Alice in Chains-Pearl Jam and music from that era ?


----------



## Kraven

I'm 46 but enjoy everything from the 60's up, well except classical. love pearl jam, lincoln park NIN haven't really gotten into the new country, so i sorta listen to pop these days when I'm not jamming on older tunes.


----------



## Keef

Kraven - sounds like we got similar musical preference !--Since I been learning about extracts -- looks like I need a still !-- I ran across an untapped source of fermentable material the other day !-- The donut shop was throwing out 2 trash bags of old baked goods !  First thing that came to my mind was -- Donut  'Shine !


----------



## Beemer

Here you go keef. a couple from you part of the world. 

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/i...tion-aims-lessen-penalties-marijuana-use.html

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/i...lization-medical-marijuana-save-her-life.html


----------



## Keef

Yo Beemer -- Thanks but I'm not even allowed there even as a visitor !-- Cause I was bad ! Hey tommorrow I want U guys to tell me all I need to know about a CO2 system !-- How much improvement should I see ?-- How much they cost to install ?-- How much does it cost to run ?--  since my bubblers run on room air - will I be cutting back on the O2- available to the roots ?-- How high in percentage of room air are we talking about ?- 20% ? 30% ? Is it safe for humans in a grow room with elevated CO2 levels ??  Got me 6 T.E. clones working hard to make more clones !-- Get a little taste of it in 2 months ! Good Night O.F.C. !


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE everybody. Let's get this twos day started.


----------



## yooper420

I`m with ya. It`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning...Ok  all it's grow help time.

I'm growing from seed this summer, first time in 30 years starting from seed. Would you all start them under lights indoors  or wait and start them in the greenhouse with the rest of my garden plants? I'm thinking do the greenhouse. 3 years ago I started my tobacco plants in the greenhouse and they did great.    I guess I'm answering my own question, but I need reinforcement. It's like I'm starting all over this year. I'm so use to doing clones . Damn will have to do some clones for the friends just to feel right.

what do the rest of you seed planters do?


----------



## bozzo420

spring ,,,these guys took residency in my grow last year. 

View attachment birds 14.JPG


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --  Bozzo I'm with U about starting seed !-- I would start the seed early and move them outside when weather permits -- This ain't coming from a seed specialist - Now that I got me a T.E. Lady to clone -- I won't need to mess with seed for awhile !-- I started the T.E. in dirt and introduced the spider mite to my grow !-- I paid a price for that !--  I need to check on the Fortress of Solitude this morning -- make sure that P.C. hasn't popped out any balls !--Good Day to All !


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC....waking and baking with coffee in hand


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> good morning...Ok all it's grow help time.
> 
> I'm growing from seed this summer, first time in 30 years starting from seed. Would you all start them under lights indoors or wait and start them in the greenhouse with the rest of my garden plants? I'm thinking do the greenhouse. 3 years ago I started my tobacco plants in the greenhouse and they did great. I guess I'm answering my own question, but I need reinforcement. It's like I'm starting all over this year. I'm so use to doing clones . Damn will have to do some clones for the friends just to feel right.
> 
> what do the rest of you seed planters do?


 
bozzo,
The method that I have settled on using results in 90%-!00% germination rate. I use coco coir pots, 3" & 6", along with Sunshine Mix #4. Scarify the seeds slightly. Sand paper inside an empty toilet paper roll will do the trick. Put the seed about 1/4" deep in the 3" pot and keep damp. They need to be in a humid environment to start with. I use an opaque tote box as a mini greenhouse. After sprouting and out growing the small pot you transplant the pot and all into the 6" coco coir pot. Then into the permanent pot. NO transplant shock using this method.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Old Farts. Got a bit crispy last night. Alcohol is EVIL!

Keef, figure $500 or less for a nice setup. They measure CO2 in PPMs. Normal indoor CO2 can range from 300-700. You're going to want to shoot for around 1400.

I picked up a nice controller off of ebay for $200, and an electric valve/flow meter for $50.
You can rent the tank or buy a nice aluminum one for around a hundred. It's fifteen bucks around here to fill a twenty pounder. How often you need to fill the tank depends on how sealed your room is. A friend of mine goes through a tank every two weeks. I use one every two months or so.

Does added CO2 really make a difference? I think so.


----------



## Hippie420

Here's the ebay goodies.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Co2...665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cf88b521

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponics...164?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338f4070cc


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippie !-- The grow room is coming along nicely !-- had to do some carpentry yesterday but now I can add my final 2 boxes -- moving Veg. So I can have 8 boxes in bloom -- Veg with have 3 - 40 spot cloners- take 40 cuts every 2 week's --move 2 boxes of 20 to bloom every 2 week's --  Got 6 T.E. clones I'll hold back for a few weeks as a source of clones !-  before I move veg -- I got a honeymoon suite sent up for the Elephant King and his chosen Ladies ! This ain't no random breeding !  I have a plan !


----------



## umbra

Late as always, catch up in progress. Spraying for bugs has become second nature out here. I spray every grow whether I see them or not. Spraying today.


----------



## Keef

Got to be morning somewhere - I'm with Umbra !-- Time to burn !


----------



## 000StankDank000

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425404811.231657.jpg

Having lunch at the vape lounge with Roach princess.
Good day. Got some super tastee G13


----------



## Keef

Umbra - U said something the other day about your identity !-- Cuz - this is the O.F.C. !-- it don't matter if U have some letters in front of your name or if your name has a hyphen in it !   U just a brother from another mother to us !-- I don't care if U really be Prince Charles or a Vanderbilt -- U still just Umbra to us !--  When I'm ready to add another variety , U got a reputation to uphold !-- This T.E. is perfect for what I do !-- U better be looking for something outstanding to top this T.E. !   I'm already a believer but 2 in a row would seal the deal !-- Find me a monster and I'll grow it !-- Who knows - Green Santa might develop a way to overnight clones !  Wierder things have happened !


----------



## Keef

Had a wonderful daydream !-- Wonder how many pounds an undeveloped tropic island off Belize or Honduras would cost ?-- I was thinking maybe a O.F.C. snow bird partial retirement resort !-- I 'm not talking a fancy umbrella drink place -- I'm going about a place where the O.F.C. could do it's top secret breeding program and members could build their own little place - permanent or part time !-- If nothing more than a place for the O.F.C. to vacation among those they've only met on line !-- Big bonfire - passing around some of Kraven's aged Apple Pie 'Shine !-- Big ole moon !-- trying out the latest varieties Umbra done bred or discussing the nuances of Hippies latest batch of bubble hash !  Just a day dream but sounds like a party to me !


----------



## Keef

Before U laugh ole Krazy Keef off -- Just remember weed done paid for lots of dreams !-- a down payment and weed pays for the rest !-- U know with a market I might just do something like that on my own !  Forget I said anything !--  How many crops a year could U grow down there anyway ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, no worries...I'm not a Vanderbilt or a Kennedy. I have been to Belize. The local weed is called Belize breeze. It would make a great place to grow. I will always worry about folks figuring out who I am, lol. Someone here figured it out a few years ago. He is no longer here and I figured my secret is safe.


----------



## Keef

Cuz - U Umbra that's enough for me ! -- One day when prohibition ends maybe "Umbra" will breed a monster for ole Keef !-- I still think U know of some G.E. weed and one day maybe I can get a cut off one !-- I don't need to know what it is where it come from as long as the bud does the talking !  It would be well cared for !  U ain't Reagan Jr. Or one of them Rand Paul boys are U ? U not kin to Ted Cruz are U?  As far as I'm concerned U in the O.F.C. Witless Protection Program ?


----------



## umbra

No I'm not one of those either. When I was a kid, I had a Big Brother. You know, Big Brothers of America for kids without Dads. He was a Republican to the max. I remember him making me campaign for Richard Nixon, lol. We had a parting of the ways when I lit up a cigarette. He told me he would rather that I smoked a joint than a cigarette, so I lit a joint up and passed it to him. I guess I was 13 then.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I'm with ya on the island! Can I be in charge of ordnance? Gotta have some sort of security down that way. All kinds of bad folks running around thanks to the white powder trade. Maybe we'll have an underground hidie-hole!

You just reminded me when you mentioned bubble hash. I was supposed to swap over from weed to bubble yesterday. What will I do?


----------



## umbra

better stock up on the NATO 223 rounds, lol


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Had a wonderful daydream !-- Wonder how many pounds an undeveloped tropic island off Belize or Honduras would cost ?-- I was thinking maybe a O.F.C. snow bird partial retirement resort !-- I 'm not talking a fancy umbrella drink place -- I'm going about a place where the O.F.C. could do it's top secret breeding program and members could build their own little place - permanent or part time !-- If nothing more than a place for the O.F.C. to vacation among those they've only met on line !-- Big bonfire - passing around some of Kraven's aged Apple Pie 'Shine !-- Big ole moon !-- trying out the latest varieties Umbra done bred or discussing the nuances of Hippies latest batch of bubble hash !  Just a day dream but sounds like a party to me !




dern skippy! thats sounds like the place i wanna be ...FOREVER. What a gorgeous daydream.....Keef rocks!:48:


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> better stock up on the NATO 223 rounds, lol



I'm pretty handy with a pea shooter myself.

M-40A1.
Caliber: 308 Win / 7.62 NATO                                                
Action: Remington 700 Short Action


----------



## Hippie420

I've got a 700 in 300WM for my "bean field" rifle.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a 700 in 300WM for my "bean field" rifle.




:watchplant:


----------



## NorCalHal

Hello OFC! I guess this is my virgin post in this thread. I'm 45...do I qualify? 

First off, I gotta say I am humbled by your posts regarding me Umbra, thanks bro, it means a lot. I am horrible about keeping a grow journal or taking pics, so it is nice that you have seen my work and can see what it takes to really grow a lot of bomb herb.

As Umbra stated, I am not on as much as I used to because my grows keep me super busy. Today I find myself with a little time and a great buzz...

To answer one of Rosebuds questions, when I transplant, I set the plant a little higher causing the roots directly at the base of the plant to wet/dry a lot faster, thus getting them bigger and more robust. It will make the whole stalk of the plant get thicker a lot quicker and develop crazy root growth. I have a lot of Almond grower buddies, and this is a thing they do on Almond farms. Helps tree development and health.

I will try to make it to the thread more often. I usually check out MP for a few min in the morn, then I'm out the door, each day brings new issues, so I never know if it's a 8 hour day or a 18.


----------



## giggy

norcalhal i've heard a lot of good thing about you. welcome to the ofc.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> norcalhal i've heard a lot of good thing about you. welcome to the ofc.



same here, nice to see you post


----------



## umbra

Kravenhead said:


> I'm pretty handy with a pea shooter myself.
> 
> M-40A1.
> Caliber: 308 Win / 7.62 NATO
> Action: Remington 700 Short Action


 There is current legislation to discontinue the manufacture of the 223 rounds. The idea is that they can not ban the AR15, so they will stop the manufacture of the rounds. Control takes many different paths.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> There is current legislation to discontinue the manufacture of the 223 rounds. The idea is that they can not ban the AR15, so they will stop the manufacture of the rounds. Control takes many different paths.



Darn, they keep just stepping on the 2nd amendment!!


----------



## bozzo420

stepping on a lot of amendments.

great tip Norcalhal.  

wake and bake coffee club every morning.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yooper420

NorCalHal said:


> Hello OFC! I guess this is my virgin post in this thread. I'm 45...do I qualify?
> 
> First off, I gotta say I am humbled by your posts regarding me Umbra, thanks bro, it means a lot. I am horrible about keeping a grow journal or taking pics, so it is nice that you have seen my work and can see what it takes to really grow a lot of bomb herb.
> 
> As Umbra stated, I am not on as much as I used to because my grows keep me super busy. Today I find myself with a little time and a great buzz...
> 
> To answer one of Rosebuds questions, when I transplant, I set the plant a little higher causing the roots directly at the base of the plant to wet/dry a lot faster, thus getting them bigger and more robust. It will make the whole stalk of the plant get thicker a lot quicker and develop crazy root growth. I have a lot of Almond grower buddies, and this is a thing they do on Almond farms. Helps tree development and health.
> 
> I will try to make it to the thread more often. I usually check out MP for a few min in the morn, then I'm out the door, each day brings new issues, so I never know if it's a 8 hour day or a 18.


 

Welcome to Curmudgeonland, home of the Old Farts Club. Good to see you stop by, join us on our morning ritual of "wake and bake". Umbra posts about having to catch up, because of where you guys live. But ain`t catchin` up fun too ? Anyway welcome and join in when you can.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> There is current legislation to discontinue the manufacture of the 223 rounds. The idea is that they can not ban the AR15, so they will stop the manufacture of the rounds. Control takes many different paths.


 
I believe it's only the M855 green tip AP rounds that are on the chopping block. If not, there will be a run on 222 Remington Magnum rounds, which are easily shortened and resized.

If they want to ban anything that'll pop through a cop's body armor, they'd better ban the 22 magnum rim fire.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE you bunch of ol farts. Got a chance of winter mix again tomorrow, but yesterday and today are 70 degree days. Tomorrows high 34 degree. Come on spring time to be outdoors. Yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Glad U stopped by NorCalHal !-- to hear Umbra tell it U can walk on water !-- Welcome to the zoo!-- Up early working on building good buzz !-- Yeah they be stepping all over the 2nd amendment !-- Did U know it is almost impossible to get rounds for my M-79 grenade launcher and fifty cal. Brass is extremely rare !-- What's the world coming to ?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. I better catch up on the wake and bake session. Been trying to straighten out my email account. My computer skills suck.


----------



## giggy

session #2 this time backed by coffee. fellas that is why they make reloading machines.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. when  the war starts ,you just get ammo off the dead. Lol I have enough to get started .. what's happening is the big money anti gun people are buying ammo companies. that is how they will control supply.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> session #2 this time backed by coffee. fellas that is why they make reloading machines.



:goodposting: Now to get some wake and bake action going with my coffee....Good morning OFC :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Good to see you Norcal.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> fellas that is why they make reloading machines.


 I reload everything from 5.56 through .458WM. Saw this crap coming 20 years ago. Started stocking up back when you could get a thousand rounds delivered for $110. Beat the big primer shortage a few years back, too.

An old school chum is on the local FD. Told him if the fire is on the north end of the house to dump everything he's got on it. If it's on the south end, evacuate the neighborhood, head for the tree line, and enjoy the show.

Critters are fed; Time to feed my head.


----------



## Keef

Thick fog and 70 at the beach today !-- Mane ya'll make me wanna go shoot something !-- Hey if anyone is interested - I did some research and Umbra's real name is D.B. Cooper !-- Just what I thought !-- The O.F.C. don't care !  We mostly interested in weed stuff !  I gots a fine Tranquil Elephantizer Lady and a Gentleman too !-- He'll be spenting some time with this indica heavy pheno Widow I got !-- The Lady Elephant is already working !- I got 6 clones and one that will finish the bloom cycle so I can see how long she takes !  One thing is for sure - I'll be cloning the Hell out that girl !


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> I reload everything from 5.56 through .458WM. Saw this crap coming 20 years ago. Started stocking up back when you could get a thousand rounds delivered for $110. Beat the big primer shortage a few years back, too.
> 
> An old school chum is on the local FD. Told him if the fire is on the north end of the house to dump everything he's got on it. If it's on the south end, evacuate the neighborhood, head for the tree line, and enjoy the show.
> 
> Critters are fed; Time to feed my head.


Morning OFC. My son had a discussion about controlling ammo, and I put it to him this way; in Utah they only brew 3.5% abv beer, but you can still get wine @ 12% and whiskey @ 80% or higher, so it doesn't stop you if you want to get drunk. So if they stop manufacturing the .223, there is still the 5.56 and 7.26 that will still penetrate a vest. Time for wake n bake  :vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## NorCalHal

Yes, they are trying to ban the sale of 5.56 Green Tip M855 ammo only, as of right now at least. The reasoning is it contains a Steel Core in the projectile. This was not on the original "cop killer" ammo ban, as that ban was only directed at handgun ammo.

They now sell an "AR-15" pistol, that will fire that ammo, and since it is considered a handgun, they are trying to lump in the M855 5.56 ammo as an unsafe handgun ammo.
A loophole for sure.
Try finding M855 on the internet. It is already crazy overpriced, and it was just getting to Pre-Sandy Hook prices.
The talk of the ban has caused a frenzied buying of all AR-15 ammo, not just the M855, but it is only the M855 that they are considering banning.


----------



## Hippie420

Funny thing is, there has been NO reported cases of a cop being shot with an AR-15 pistol!

They also made a handgun version of the M1 Carbine. The FMJ Carbine round is notorious for penetrating Kevlar vests. Ruger used to make a single action revolver in that caliber. Wonder why the BATFE hasn't been all over that?

I don't know any "right wing religious terrorists" that don't practice head shots.

Let 'em ban what they will. Anybody they should be scared of is already sitting on mountains of goodies.......


----------



## MR1

I think you are talking about the Lar-15 pistol, I have a couple of Lar-15 10 round magazines for my rifle, we are limited to 5 rounds in Canada.


----------



## Keef

Just like weed if there is a demand someone is gonna fill it !- When it becomes illegal ,it just drives the price up !-- it gets high enough someone sets up a screw machine ( automatic turret lathe) and a punch press and start cranking out brass bullet cases !-- demand drives supply -- down here on the southern border 90% of guns bought at gunshow are headed for Mexico !-- a new in the box AR-15 bought for $2,500 can fetch U $25,000 in Mexico !-- Ammo same mark up !  We got a problem down here folks !


----------



## WeedHopper

I know thats right Keef.


----------



## Keef

I can't solve the problems of the world this afternoon so I might as well get high !-- Time for the Afternoon Burn here !-- Use whatever excuse U need but fire it up !


----------



## Keef

One of the most important lessons I learned in the aftermath of Katrina was how valuable a set of nightvision goggles would have been !-- From experience I say they are a must in a disaster kit !


----------



## umbra

I bought my son a Soviet surplus night vision mono goggle. He gave to a friend before we moved to Cali. They are cheap enough, I may buy another for him.


----------



## Kraven

NVG's, 30mm spotting scope, 30 cal model 700WM with a  Barska  6-24x50 scope, plenty of rounds. I bet you'll never see me, and I can drop you at 1000+ meters. Enough shop talk, if ya got it burn it! Coffee in hand PAX in the other, evening OFC....


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> I reload everything from 5.56 through .458WM. Saw this crap coming 20 years ago. Started stocking up back when you could get a thousand rounds delivered for $110. Beat the big primer shortage a few years back, too.
> 
> An old school chum is on the local FD. Told him if the fire is on the north end of the house to dump everything he's got on it. If it's on the south end, evacuate the neighborhood, head for the tree line, and enjoy the show.
> 
> Critters are fed; Time to feed my head.



before i move to this state i gave my bullet and shot gun shell reloaders to my younger brothers, as well as my rifle and shot gun. after 30 years things have been misplaced. they have so many rifles and shot guns that mine have blended in and don't know which is which. i guess we all shouldn't have bought the same guns. i have found two different sets of reloaders but mine where red and the ones they have are green and gray (i think).


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Thick fog and 70 at the beach today !-- Mane ya'll make me wanna go shoot something !-- Hey if anyone is interested - I did some research and Umbra's real name is D.B. Cooper !-- Just what I thought !-- The O.F.C. don't care !  We mostly interested in weed stuff !  I gots a fine Tranquil Elephantizer Lady and a Gentleman too !-- He'll be spenting some time with this indica heavy pheno Widow I got !-- The Lady Elephant is already working !- I got 6 clones and one that will finish the bloom cycle so I can see how long she takes !  One thing is for sure - I'll be cloning the Hell out that girl !



keef we hit 80 or 81 deg. today with a low tonight of 31º and tomorrows high of 33º with freezing rain starting tonight till late tomorrow. at this rate we may have another april blizzard.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Texas Republican Mounts Pro-Marijuana Campaign, Bible in Hand

a conservative Christian lawmaker in Texas is arguing that since God made cannabis, the government should regulate it like any other plant.

http://www.newsmax.com/US/texas-republican-pro-marijuana/2015/03/04/id/628232/

:48:



I feel like such a wuss with my .30 cal "pellet" gun (a 44.75g pellet )


----------



## Kraven

It was 81 here yesterday with a low of 58 and today I think we hit 80 again and tonight's lows are gonna be around 50ish....think there is one more cold snap coming and then we are done, nothing but the steam rising from the ground as the sun scorches the sand. If I could only take advantage of it where I live, would take a chain saw to cut it down in October lol.


----------



## Kraven

~giggle~

:banana:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UCFNOPJIJU[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Kraven U a freak !-- Minions !-- I'd party with U Cuz- Such a sick sense of humor !- I love it !  I think I might be the highest I've been today ! Got my LEDs in today !-- ay before yesterday UPS brought me 3 gallons of nutes and additives - yesterday he brought me aero pumps and bubblers - today he brought my LEDs !-- Today when he made the delivery he asked how the crop was doing !-- Nice guy !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven U a freak !-- Minions !-- I'd party with U Cuz- Such a sick sense of humor !- I love it !  I think I might be the highest I've been today ! Got my LEDs in today !-- ay before yesterday UPS brought me 3 gallons of nutes and additives - yesterday he brought me aero pumps and bubblers - today he brought my LEDs !-- Today when he made the delivery he asked how the crop was doing !-- Nice guy !



Oh yea, we could party my fiend , :yay:


----------



## Hippie420

Kravenhead said:


> and I can drop you at 1000+ meters.


 
Wow! Really? I know there's people out there that can, and I've met many that claimed they could, at least until they got to the range.


----------



## Keef

Hippie -- the sniper now  days has tools we didn't have !-- They got this semi- auto 50 cal that allows U to bracket a 3 shot group in a  man sized target !-- Barret got this new .446 (?) Lapua round that travels further  before dropping !-- A thousand yards would still be a hard shot to make !-- 300 yards with iron sights was a shot I could make ! Been lusting after this thing they call an AA-12 !--fully auto stainless steel,drum fed 12 gauge with almost no recoil - can fire this new 12 gauge grenade shell they got !  The ultimate close in weapon ! Oh!- and they got the SAW !-- Ibe needing one of them one day !


----------



## Hippie420

Save your money and buy one of those new fangled vaporizers. More fun and a lot more friendly!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Save your money and buy one of those new fangled vaporizers. More fun and a lot more friendly!


 

Better idea guys, but let`s do the morning ritual. Coffee in one hand and a bowl in the other hand and we got a session of "wake and bake" going on. Join in peeps.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummm, Sour OG to get the day started. Everythings covered in snow this morning Should be the last of it here in Dallas for the yr,,,,I HOPE. LOL
Bongs this morning, no guns. :48:


----------



## yooper420

For years on the Saturday of Thanksgiving weekend a good friend of mine and his family had a shooting contest. The "goose shoot" consisted of 3 shoots at 125 yards. Stand up, shoulder your rifle and shoot. No rest, no wrapping the sling around your fore arm, just stand and shoot. The shooting was an all day affair. A pot of venison stew was on the fire. Up here in the great white northern deer woods, a 100 yard shot is about as long as it gets cause of all the trees. Last spring, I broke down and put scopes on my muzzle loader and my favorite deer rifle, my Ruger 44 magnum carbine. The old eyes ain`t what they used to be.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, weedhopper and the rest of the ofc. bowl in hand and coffee brewing. right now i have rain, but where the shop is is sleet and freezing rain. it is heading my way too. so i'm just setting here waiting to see it we are gonna try to work or not.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> For years on the Saturday of Thanksgiving weekend a good friend of mine and his family had a shooting contest. The "goose shoot" consisted of 3 shoots at 125 yards. Stand up, shoulder your rifle and shoot. No rest, no wrapping the sling around your fore arm, just stand and shoot. The shooting was an all day affair. A pot of venison stew was on the fire. Up here in the great white northern deer woods, a 100 yard shot is about as long as it gets cause of all the trees. Last spring, I broke down and put scopes on my muzzle loader and my favorite deer rifle, my Ruger 44 magnum carbine. The old eyes ain`t what they used to be.



my family did things like that when my brothers and myself were growing up. now we just talk on the phone once in a blue moon. i know what your saying on the old eyes, mine give me hell, can't read with glasses on starting to get to where i can't read with them off either. already wanting to put me in bifocals, but i said hell no.


----------



## WeedHopper

There is a time and place for guns,,,and this aint it, its early and im still in my underware.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
I`m past the bifocal stage. Can`t read with `em on, can`t read with `em off. Gotta look around the double vision and do the best I can. 

WeedHopper,
Sour OG to start the morning huh ? Don`t think that I`ve ever tried that strain. I just did some Ghost Train Haze. Nice sativa buzz, gotta go to the doctor at 11, so no couch lock. Guns ? Us old farts need something to talk about. Underwear ? Me too.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Wow! Really? I know there's people out there that can, and I've met many that claimed they could, at least until they got to the range.



Hippie - been a long time but if ya give me a month to put rounds down range and get the dope right on the rifle, the rest is just proper bone support and natural point of aim and a bit of SWAG (scientific wild *** guess). Long shots like that are not difficult if you know the weapon, the round and what conditions your shooting into, elevation of the sun, time of day, cross breeze, angle of attack, temperature....it takes alot of practice to be good and to find the right firing solution. Today I would say I could probably make a good shot @ 400-500m mark.....but give me a month, sorta like riding a bike 


Awake, bowl in hand, coffee brewing....morning OFC. Agreed, enough talking shop....talked more about it than I had planed. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bozzo420

yooper ,I also have a 44 mag carbine.....love it. only gun I need.  wake and bake all 2 feet of snow in Kentucky . glad I 'm not heading home right now 65 a parking lot.


----------



## Joe420Camel

up, up and (yawn) awaaaay!
:48:


----------



## bozzo420

cutting back 

View attachment 1779752_717123171660628_645413355_n.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- had to hold off on the Wake and Bake cause they delivered RWS New fridge !-- They gone and I'm burning !-- I will be in hot water for awhile !-- apparently U ain't supposed to stab a fridge !-- Yes I stabbed that beech !-- first time I ever got in a knife fight with a fridge !  Good thing they took it away cause I was about to open up on it with that 12 gauge !  I can only take so much then I get a gun !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. When I was a kid working at Super City, I sold the crap out of those Ruger 44s. Probably one of the best brush guns for Michigan hunting.

My old eyeballs aren't what they used to be, either. I remember when mom caught me whacking off and told me I'd go blind, I told her I'd quit when I needed glasses. Well, I've been wearing glasses since I was 16, and every time I go back to the doctor, he kicks up the magnification a bit.......

Never have been the best shot in the world, but I did take pride with the fact that if I could see it, I could hit it. At a thousand meters, it would have to be a blue whale, painted in neon colors. Road flares on either end would help, too.


----------



## Hippie420

Had to crawl out early today to check a friend's grow before the lights turned off. It's ready to hack. Leaves looked kinda funny, and when I grabbed the tip of a sugar leave to pull the bud closer to my loupe, it crumbled into dust! Damn fool did the same thing last grow, running the dehumidifier on high and drying everything up. Making mistakes is just part of being human, but consistently making the same mistakes every time is harboring on insanity.

Love the guy to death, but he's living proof that any idiot can grow weed! He sure comes in handy when one of my computers fries, though.


----------



## Joe420Camel

:cool2:


> Drinking up to five cups of coffee a day could help prevent heart disease, new research has found.
> 
> 
> A team of experts studied a group of more than 25,000 Korean men and women with an average age of 41.
> 
> They had no previous signs of heart disease.
> 
> Their coffee consumption was listed as none, less than one cup a day, one to three cups a day, three to five cups a day and five or more every day.
> 
> The researchers discovered those who drank between three and five cups were less likely to show signs of heart disease.


http://news.sky.com/story/1437336/coffee-prevents-heart-attacks-study-says

Wait long enough and "they" will be telling us "wake-n-bake" is good for you!
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome...  on the coffee Joe.. Thanks!! I will start having three double shots of espresso now.   I have stupid high cholesterol and wont take the statins.. so i will just up my coffee. LOVE Coffee.

I made some butter this week. tastes like heave...salted caramel goodness. use good butter, 30 grams of shake/bud, and yum.

Have a great day all you guys, I have been reading but didn't have anything to add about guns.

Bozzo, that is the size of my cup of coffee, how did you know?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, coffee in hand. Decided to change up what I am smoking. Today some clusterfunk. I have to work, so no couch lock for me. I can see bringing up guns was a hot topic. My bad. While there may be interest here, this is not the right forum about that. So I wont bring it up again.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i was in no way chastising anyone. It was a fine discussion.


----------



## umbra

Rose, I know that. But I felt I started something that I should not have done. My own self imposed censorship is kicking in. While I can see interest in the subject, I can see some may not see it that way. And it might be inconsiderate of others to continue.


----------



## Keef

Mane I gotta get this T.E. male out the grow room !-- He's 2-3 days away from openning flowers !  He's a fine looking young man !-- I'm just gonna put him in a cloner with the choosen girls and let them do the dirty -- probably shake them around some better pollen distribution !- Not gonna have time or space to plant them for awhile - they'll be there when I do !-- I'm liking this RO system !  Went from 230 ppms to 6-- dropped the PH too !-- got clones so I'm gonna let that T.E. lady finish and see what I got !


----------



## umbra

1 of the TE that my son is growing is showing visible trichomes down the fan leaves, while still in veg. I'm thinking this might be an indication of things to come.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> While I can see interest in the subject, I can see some may not see it that way. And it might be inconsiderate of others to continue.


 
Maybe out in the PRK or the rest of MP, but not in Curmudgeonland. We all grew up with firearms as part of our culture, and I'd venture to say 99% of us still enjoy shooting or hunting. I remember wiling away many hours in an old abandon farmer's field with a couple of joints, a brick of long rifles, and a can of Coke. Good, clean fun. Alcohol and guns? No way.

As long as it's not against MP's TOU, I think everything is fair game in the Old Fart's Club. I also don't think the Old Farts give a damn about political correctness.
If I'm wrong, I'm sure I'll hear about it quickly.


----------



## yooper420

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

I vote with the Hippie on guns !-- it would be great if we lived in a fairy tale world where all was peace and love !  I was there for the aftermath of Katrina - in a disaster some people revert to animal behavior !- The strong taking from the weak who couldn't defend themselves !  The crop we grow is valuable - there may come a time when U have to defend what is yours !  Any pot pharmer should have tools needed pharm-- one of those tools just happens to be a gun ! No one should have a guns that is not profiecent with firearms !-- I know if someone decided to just come take my weed and anything else of value they fancied !  They picked the wrong house !- the dogs job is to wake me if I'm sleeping !  I am proficient with firearms !  And smoking weed !


----------



## yooper420

I`m too old to be politically correct, even if I cared about it, which I don`t. Always thought that plinking with a .22 for hours was part of growing up and staying outta trouble. Helped me I know that.


----------



## Keef

Politically Correct -- musta missed that class !-- Is growing weed P.C. ?  I will speak my mind even tbough I know others may not like it !  squirrel hunting when I was growing up meant a head shot -- catch Hell for tearing up the meat !  At the time I didn't know it was illegal to hunt duck when they still on the water !-- I could ease Down thru the cattails and fill my limit quickly !  Nothing but head shots !   Like it or night guns and growing are a common thing !


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> I`m too old to be politically correct, even if I cared about it, which I don`t. Always thought that plinking with a .22 for hours was part of growing up and staying outta trouble. Helped me I know that.



Yup

:48:


----------



## bozzo420

well said keef. We do not own guns to be aggressive, we own them to protect our family if disasters happen.    

good morning OFC


----------



## giggy

Morning bozzo and the rest of the ofc. Happy fry-day.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. TGIF. Need to transplant this weekend.


----------



## lyfespan

Morning people looks like I get to grow that buckeye purps, got beans yesterday.

Lights, film and the biggest can filter came in yesterday. Girls will finally go on 12/12 some got 8-10 weeks veg, yikes

Sunny and nice this week again


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. TGIF. Need to transplant this weekend.


 Every day is a Friday when you've been put out to pasture! Beat you to the transplanting, too. The four Afghanis are out of vermiculate and into four inch net pots with rocks as of half an hour ago.

One of 'em is picture perfect beautiful, one is big but a bit mutant looking, one is flat out mutant looking, and the one that was late to the party looks weird, but had the longest root system going.

I keep looking at this twenty site tank with four itty-bitty babies in it. Really tempted to pop at least five more.......

Keef, head shots on squirrels would get you a fanny chewing if old Redskin was still around. He loved to scramble up squirrel brains with his eggs in the morning. Yuck! Ever bark one?


----------



## Hippie420

Ole Keef was caught basking with this beach babe. Hope RWS doesn't find out! 

View attachment IMAG0524.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Good Fryday morning to the OFC. I be late to the wake and bake, (only late cause I did not come here), but baked. Session #2 is in order. Afterwards I gotta try to get my heater fixed in my grow room. So far no luck.


----------



## Hippie420

News flash! ABC TV10-Retired firefighter burns down garage with defective space heater. Film at eleven........


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC running around this am, will pop in tonight to smoke and joke. Hope everyone has a glorious day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys, love the pup up there. Cutey pie.  Making more butter as i type... yum...Have a great day you OFC's!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> News flash! ABC TV10-Retired firefighter burns down garage with defective space heater. Film at eleven........


 


Is that what all the excitement was about out there ? Must`ve been when I went out to help the propane truck driver get his truck unstuck in my driveway approach. Rookie driver, never been here before. He tried backing down the driveway and slid off the hard packed, frozen part and stuck it. Told him that there`s plenty of room to turn around up by the garage. Driveway is about 350 foot long. Expensive winter heating this season. Might have to break down and buy a new one. (heater)


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. - That pic is my boy Jake-- got his doggles on -- got my male T.E. and his ladies set up yesterday !-- if something goes wrong -- my fault --your fault or nobody's fault -- I'm gonna have A LOT of seed !


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Every day is a Friday when you've been put out to pasture! Beat you to the transplanting, too. The four Afghanis are out of vermiculate and into four inch net pots with rocks as of half an hour ago.
> 
> One of 'em is picture perfect beautiful, one is big but a bit mutant looking, one is flat out mutant looking, and the one that was late to the party looks weird, but had the longest root system going.
> 
> I keep looking at this twenty site tank with four itty-bitty babies in it. Really tempted to pop at least five more.......
> 
> Keef, head shots on squirrels would get you a fanny chewing if old Redskin was still around. He loved to scramble up squirrel brains with his eggs in the morning. Yuck! Ever bark one?


My son tells me I am the king of mutants. I popped a couple dozen seeds and a bunch were all twisted up and deformed leaves. I popped some trainwreck beans and they should all be sativas, but there is no way these are sativa dominant. I should post up some more pix, I guess. I'll get to it later, light are off right now.


----------



## Keef

Umbra-- is it natural mutation or have U been treating them seed with that voodoo stuff ?


----------



## bozzo420

yep Hippie. you should pop the Chernobyl's. great   frosty  stuff.   indoor  fruit for sure.

I can't wait to pop mine in a little over 2 weeks.  also a friend has some seeded plants about to go into flower. will be perfect for a few clones in 2 weeks.  vanilla Kush, peppermint Kush and heavyweight fruit punch . might be my forced ones this year.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra-- is it natural mutation or have U been treating them seed with that voodoo stuff ?


 I didn't soak them in anything other water and H2O2. I suspect some are natural and some from age. The trainwreck is almost 20 years old, so I attribute some of it to that. I decided to pop some of my oldest strains to keep from loosing them. I can make F2 if they are worth it. But otherwise, I'd like to go through some of my collection and get rid of the poorer performing strains.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC....wake and bake in progress, coffee in hand. Two days ago it was 80F, now its 38F and yesterday it did not break 50F....looks like today is the last cool day, then back to 60F/80F night/day.


----------



## yooper420

Good Saturday morning to the OFC and all of it`s members. Got up early and watched "The Farm Show", started at 6am. Now to the important stuff, it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Get another cup of coffee and a bowl and we shall commence with the ritual. Wake and bake ya`ll.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Good morning, ya beat me to it so we gonna double up on the wake and bake. He, he, he.


----------



## giggy

morning kraven, yooper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and now having my coffee.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> morning kraven, yooper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and now having my coffee.



Woo hoo a three way smoke-fest.....wake and bake y'all.


:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin'! Gonna be a heat wave starting today! If it wasn't for the fact I was born and raised in this state, I'd think we'd seen the last of snow.

Yeah, right.


----------



## yooper420

Morning Hippie, join me, Krav and giggy and we gonna have a 4 way. Snow in Michigan,  in March ? No way, never happened, never will. Also have a bridge for sale, good deal, cheap.


----------



## umbra

slept in this morning, felt good. decided to change things up a bit, smoking some hash this morning. I thought I might cut the grass and the idea of smoking a bowl of hash while sitting on my John Deere just popped into my head, and I like it. truly beautiful morning here.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Awesome Umbra! :aok: Feelin' it through the screen!


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> slept in this morning, felt good. decided to change things up a bit, smoking some hash this morning. I thought I might cut the grass and the idea of smoking a bowl of hash while sitting on my John Deere just popped into my head, and I like it. truly beautiful morning here.


 Got six acres, five of which are mowed. Don't think it would be near as fun to do it sober!


Yoop, I remember back in '85 I bought my first brand spanking new Harley the last week in April. Started snowing on the ride home and continued to snow six inches worth. Slapped a plank on the steps to the sliding doors and rode the little lady into the dining room where it sat for the next two weeks.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
My `96 Dyna Convertible, rode home in March of that year, snow on the ground,was not supposed to be in until May.


----------



## yooper420

Like Hippie, I got 6 acres and mow about 4 1/2, don`t think I was ever not stoned cutting it.


----------



## 000StankDank000

yooper420 said:


> Like Hippie, I got 6 acres and mow about 4 1/2, don`t think I was ever not stoned cutting it.




Well that's why it ain't all getting cut yooper. Medicate things get done!


----------



## Hippie420

Ok, got one for you old farts. Remember back in the 60s-70s? They had a remake of the song "Don't roll those blood shot eyes at me" that was done with a swing/big band beat. Funny as hell. I've googled my fingers to the bone and can't find out who did the version I'm talking about. Remember it? At the end, they had a line, "On the good ship lolly pop you can take a choice of hash or pot".

It's gonna bug me 'til I figure it out. The group kinda reminded me of the one that did the Curly Shuffle, but I don't think it was.

Can anybody with two connected brain cells help a hippie out?


----------



## Hippie420

Here's one for ya while you're scratching your head....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rpq6u8hYgk


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Time change got everyone screwed up ? Anyway it`s time for "wake and bake" on this Sunday morning.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. it being 7:09 i guess you could say i slept it this morning. having my bowl and waiting on the coffee.


----------



## bozzo420

time changed? lol  damn clocks change on their own who even knows anymore.


----------



## Kraven

yawn....morning OFC. Wake and bake for me now


----------



## giggy

time for a second session. yall join in. peace


----------



## yooper420

Session #2 in session.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning OFC, waking not baking...baked too much last night. Don't know that i have ever been hung over on pot....oh dear... Have a great Sunday, ya'll.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Lots of projects today. Wake n bake in progress


----------



## Hippie420

Nobody knows the song, huh? Must be a figment of my twisted imagination.

Daylight savings time sucks! If it makes that big of a difference, set the clocks ahead HALF an hour and leave the damn thing there! The only time 30 minutes matter is if you're strapped in a chair with electrodes attached, waiting for word from the governor.

Time for a buzz, no matter what time the clock says!


----------



## Joe420Camel

nice and sunny (for now) think I'll roll this stuff up and go:smoke1: in the sun

still cold enough most neighbors will have windows closed so I can blow smoke without too much worry



I KNOW I left that hour around here somewhere... maybe I'll find it later (November)
:48:


----------



## giggy

hippy is this the one?
Pat Benatar - Bloodshot Eyes
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcMEHl0wTqY[/ame]


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, that's the song, but not the version I'm looking for. The original came out in '56, but the swing version was somewhere in the '70s, before Pretty Patty got into the business. 

I sent an email to Miss Lisa. If anyone can remember useless crap, she can! A true trivia master, she it.


----------



## giggy

Wynonie Harris - Blood Shot Eyes - 1951 Great R&B!!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvC6OGU3c6g[/ame]


----------



## giggy

here's a link on all that have done the song. good luck.
http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/b/bloodshoteyes.shtml


----------



## yooper420

Warmest day that we`ve had since last year, 28 degrees. There`s hope yet, c`mon early spring. Gonna vape a bowl and think about it.


----------



## Keef

Been laid up with pain and swelling in my face -- Doing best I can to take care of the grow !-- I'm not a nice guy when I'm like this so I'll catch up later !


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry Keef, feel better. I know you don't want sympathy but i can't help it.


----------



## Hippie420

Wake and bake, ya Old Farts! Knew I'd beat you to the punch sooner or later.



To be honest, I haven't managed to hammer my eyelids shut yet.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE there old farts club lets get the week started. Peace


----------



## yooper420

Gonna join in on the wake and bake session. Been warmer the last couple days, do I dare hope for an early spring ? Anyways, good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> WAKE AND BAKE there old farts club lets get the week started. Peace





yooper420 said:


> Gonna join in on the wake and bake session. Been warmer the last couple days, do I dare hope for an early spring ? Anyways, good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC.



Morning all. Waked but not baked yet...coffee brewing.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Wake but no bake today. Too much to do. The weather has been so nice, I shouldn't say anything.


----------



## bozzo420

thought I had posted . must be toasted insted:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Hippie420

Better start packing your bags, Bozzo. 44 degrees and sunny! Thought about running around out back sky clad, but last time I did, the squirrels went off their feed for a couple of weeks.....


----------



## Keef

Ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !- I be alright in a couple days !-- Anyone changing to RO - just go ahead and add 1 mil per gal. Of Cal-Mag !


----------



## bozzo420

shoot I'm not packing anything. it's spring break.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE there ofc. Lets get the day started. Having a bowl waiting on the first cup coffee. Man this time change really has me messed up still.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC, when you get up and at `em that is. Gonna join giggy and wake and bake in the morning.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> shoot I'm not packing anything. it's spring break.


 
Talked with my oldest boy yesterday. He said it`s "Bike Week" in Daytona Beach. A couple hundred thousand people strong.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Talked with my oldest boy yesterday. He said it`s "Bike Week" in Daytona Beach. A couple hundred thousand people strong.



Uh huh 

Morning ofc, n o wake and bake today. Getting my gear ready to sub for another piss test today.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- He's back !-- Mane that was bad !--  That T.E. male looks like the flowers may start openning today -- I got until the 15 th to get him bred to my black line widow cause that space becomes grow in a week !  She's an indica heavy widow pheno but when she goes to bloom she stretches like a sativa !  Other than that I'm happy with her -- this T.E. male should fix that without reducing potency.-- My Phantom Cookies is a male and I'll get rid of him today !-- I have myself a beautiful Tranquil Elephantizer Mother line .  Be cloning the Hell out that girl for years to come !


----------



## bozzo420

damn I hate getting up before daylight.   I'm off early for a full day here. see y'all later.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## umbra

Yeah its about 7 before the sun comes up. Morning OFC. SSDD


----------



## Joe420Camel

isn't it odd how that hour makes such a difference?
I swear I'm more tired when I "should be" less... 
oh-well, I must be baked first and foremost, we'll let the rest work its self out on its own 

Good Luck on the (fake) piss-test Kraven
(I may use that synthetic stuff for my life insurance piss-test... being labeled a "smoker" has me paying twice the yearly amount I could be paying)


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- dehydrated urine kit ?-- I had clean pee in an Elmer's Glue bottle in my pants once for a test !-- when I squeezed it out the bottle into the cup - it went glug,glug,glug when I finished !- just knew I was caught cheating !- Nope !- good to go - that's when I switched to dehydrated and got a proper kit !  Finished doing that stuff !-- Bozzo - have A good day Cuz !-- I think spring break start next week here! RWS will become a breeder this week when her Tranquil Widow is conceived !- is it wrong that there will only be one female representive of the cross ? Working my way toward that monster Frosted Black !


----------



## Keef

On CNN this morning - 4 senators will introduce a bill to congress on national MMJ !


----------



## Joe420Camel

Maybe I wont have to finish my basement (+stealth grow-room) after all!

not holding my breath...


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, sunshine daydream?? Nice.

Hi guys... sunny here in the pnw. Off to the trainer...


----------



## Keef

I've thought a lot about legalization -- I'm not sure much will change when it comes growing - weed is a high dollar crop and the number of rippers will increase !  Stay stealth Joe !-- can't wrap my mind around it yet ! Quess I been an Outlaw too long to change now !-- 36% interest ?-- not so sure about that !


----------



## WeedHopper

bozzo420 said:


> damn I hate getting up before daylight.   I'm off early for a full day here. see y'all later.:vap_bong__emoticon:


 Texas has a Bill that will Opt us out of Daylight Savings Time if it passes. Parents are complaining about children standing at the Bus Stop in the dark. I understand with all the sick bastages roaming the streets,but man do I hate it getting dark at 5:30. I personally love Daylight Savings time because I have always gotten up with the Chickens so its always dark when I get up and I likey. Dark at 5:30 me no Likey,,,but I live In Texas where they think they are their own Country,,so I guess I will roll with the Flow here in the Country Of Republicans and Rednecks,,I mean TEXAS. lol:rant:


----------



## Keef

Weed Hopper -- Cuz I didn't know there was another Texan up in here !   - U described it perfectly !- One day maybe we too can sit on the porch and burn one with fear of jail !


----------



## WeedHopper

That would be cool.  Yep im Texan born and raised.


----------



## Hippie420

Brothers and sisters, take some sage advice from an old hippie; If you don't reach Nirvana at the end of your time on earth, don't come back as a chicken! Everything wants to eat ya!

Laying flat on my back in bed, and in comes the Old Hen, asking if it's normal to see opossums during the early afternoon. I told her they are normally nocturnal. She tells me there's one out by the coup, and it's dragging something brown.

I jump up, run out there in my boxers, and sure as hell, the bastard's got one of my hens. Hen's already dead, he's enjoying his munch, and winds up getting a bad case of lead poisoning.

I think my flock has fed the whole damn county this winter.


----------



## Keef

Do Not mess with Hippie's chickens - he will shoot U -- seems like the message would get out !-- Me too Hopper came back to Texas after Katrina !   I'm jealous of the guys in the north !- ain't much changed down here !-- get caught holding - go to jail !-- I don't plan to experience either !-- Breeding a monster Down here -- gonna want a indica heavy variety with a mighty hammer for next year !  I would appreciate any ideas !


----------



## Rosebud

I think that is what i am looking for too Keef. Have you heard of herijuana?


----------



## Keef

Rosebud I done searched my fingers off and I think we just gotta breed it !-- right, wrong or indifferent -- I will take the best I can find from one source and breed it to the best from another source -- U breed monsters to monsters U get F-1 monsters -- This Tranquil Widow cross ain't gonna be no slouch !-- good thing with my style of growing is I can breed one of my girls as many times as I want and I still keep a pure line as long as I want ! -- Still looking for that G.E. with the broken THC switch !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, sunshine daydream?? Nice.
> 
> Hi guys... sunny here in the pnw. Off to the trainer...


Hey Rose, while I am growing Sunshine Daydream, that's not what I meant. I meant same sh*t, different day :vap_smiley:


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC. Was a fine day today, partly cloudy with a light sea breeze on a balmy 84 degree day


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Rose -- U know I had to look it up !-- Herijuana - has Hash Plant as a grandparent -- My T.E. has G88 hashplant and Blockhead grandparents -- I can't wait to sample it !  Umbra's Clusterfunk got a hashplant grandparent too !--  I think we on the right path !


----------



## umbra

Herijuana was bred by Motarebel and later refined and additional breeding have been from Sannie. I first got beans from Elite Genetics before he went down. They were mota's F2. Very heavy indica, very medical.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - Is there a direct G88 Hashplant - Blockhead cross ?


----------



## umbra

Not that I know of. Bodhi has gotten away from using the '88G13/hp male because it is so dominant in all its crosses. When he was doing the blockhead crosses, he used something else for the Dad. Trying to post a youtube video. Its from Sannie's. I love the time lapse photography.
http://youtu.be/0wpQKTDLquE


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- got my hands full bringing this T.E. on line !  Might have to get me some Blockhead anyway !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc WAKE AND BAKE lets get this hump day staryed.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> That would be cool.  Yep im Texan born and raised.



Always good to hear we have another texan. Born and rasied in houston and new caney. But after I got married I moved to bama and have lived here for 30 years.


----------



## yooper420

Wake and bake ? Gotta join ya giggy. Good morning OFC. Caught me a cold yesterday, first one in several years. Shot of Buckley`s last night, feel better this morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy I was keeping my mouth shut !- Wasn't sure U wanted anyone to know !  Giggy and I were practically neighbors growing up ! Waked and Baked at the beach !  Saw on the news this morning Texas has an emergency situation down here !-- We almost out of execution drugs !-- other states are reevaluating the death penalty -- Texas put in an express lane !-  I heard they busted a guy from a legal state the other day-- he whipped out his MMJ card and the Po-Po just laughed and laughed !-


----------



## bozzo420

up and ready.   yep Keef, when I got down for the winter, I packed my mmj card away. I figured it would just be a good cause for a vehicle search .    wake and bake if you got em.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, waking and baking with y'all. I never said but my wife lost her job at the Florida Supreme Court in February, me I have just been cruising at the hydro shop (and taking home cases for IVT or wound care/ management, I'm an RN) since she was pulling down way more than what we needed. Well that lasted for five years, yesterday I had to interview for my first full time nursing job in years. All seemed to go well, just have to pass the background and drug test, both should be no problem. I guess what I'm getting at is our Governor is an ***, 22 years she was there, for them to tell her her position had been cut. So she had her first interview Monday. We are trying to put our lives back together, hell we were on the fast tract to retirement and now we both have to work like hell again. So if you don't see me on as much, or if I seem grumpy I'm sorry, just stressed out right now, they let her go three months after we bought two new vehicles and a new house.....


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Kraven !-- Life changing events like that sucks !--  I had to learn the hard way -- no matter how comfortable your future looks -- it can all be gone tommorrow !-- one thing they can't take away is what U know !-- U know how to grow fine weed !-- Don't write off early retirement yet !-- all it takes is one vote and we'll be borrowing money to put in larger grows of the most expensive cash crop around ! They broke me Kraven and threw me away like a broken tool - then denied me disability because I could get a job folding clothes !-- took a decade but I'm back jack with a vengeance !-  Broken and worthless ?-- think again !-- Have to kill me to stop me now !


----------



## WeedHopper

MMJ CARD in Texas, now thats funny. Only if the Millions of Churches here in Texas CLOSE. Two Words will answer any question about Texas and MMJ, ####BIBLE BELT####.
Freaken Religion , Republicans, and Gun Toating Tobacco spitten Rednecks wont let that happen here.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. ssdd


----------



## Keef

Hopper I think U wrong about Texas !  I think taxes on weed will make Texas roll over if the federal law doesn't change first ! Cuz -- this WILL happen !-- once I said I give some numbers on how I grow - I have about 5 meters in the grow - one meter in veg. Which feeds clones to the other 4 meters of bloom !-- my widow finishes in about 60 days- I move a mess of rooted clones to bloom every two weeks - There are cheaper ways to grow but in the south we have to go deep stealth !- each sq. Meter cost a little less than $250 to set up !  My goal is 500 grams per sq.meter every two weeks !  So about a lb. Per month and almost all headed for extraction !-- Soon as me and Bozzo find a simple way to homogenize e-cig liquid that's where my extracts are.headed !


----------



## WeedHopper

I hope so Keef,,,but I have lived here all my Life and I am 59,,and I see no way thats gonna happen anytime soon. Better look at the PPL running Texas Bro. OH they love Money,,but they hate Pot Smoking Sinners. LOL


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Freaken Religion , Republicans, and Gun Toating Tobacco spitten Rednecks wont let that happen here.


 
Just shows the difference in geographical locations. Up here, the "gun toating, tobacco spitting republican religious rednecks" ALL smoke weed. Maybe it's just Texass in general?


Damn coon chewed through the bottom of the coup door last night and ate one of my big barred rock roosters. Never had a winter this bad as far as predation of my flock. I'll stick the rooster's remains in a live trap tonight. Wanna bet what that coon's lead levels will be tomorrow?


----------



## umbra

I woke up and it was raining. This is the kind of rain you get when it hasn't rained in a few years, lol. I actually put a couple of girls outside. For me, this is a huge step. In NJ, paranoia is just common sense. It is hard to overcome. Just like my talking about smoking while cutting my grass on my John Deere, for me it is new. More than new, it is a life changing act for me. Weather during the day has been 70's and at night hi 50's. The dogs did not piss on them or eat them. They are hidden from view by the saga palms and they look happy, but soaked. Once the rain stops, I'll put a few more out.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Just shows the difference in geographical locations. Up here, the "gun toating, tobacco spitting republican religious rednecks" ALL smoke weed. Maybe it's just Texass in general?
> 
> 
> Damn coon chewed through the bottom of the coup door last night and ate one of my big barred rock roosters. Never had a winter this bad as far as predation of my flock. I'll stick the rooster's remains in a live trap tonight. Wanna bet what that coon's lead levels will be tomorrow?


When do they find time to Smoke Weed. Lol
Yep those Coons can be a real pain in the Ace. Use to hunt them with my Grandpa. He had some real good Coon Dogs. Red Bones and Blue Ticks.


----------



## Keef

One day maybe I can grow without fear of jail !  As far as I'm concerned stealth ain't going away let's just call it security !  U can't take if U can't find it !  I'm not there yet but give me a year and I'll have 4-6 of these 5 meter grow units I got !-- Texas law don't change or is too oppressive - there are other options-- not that different than running whiskey !-- Personally I'd rather run a quart of e-cig liquid than a truck full of weed !- but that would be against the law and I would never break the law -- but UPS will !


----------



## WeedHopper

UPS,,,,,Thats funny Keef. Lol
Yes i sure hope they change Keef. Me and the Wife would love to Grow and Smoke our Meds without fear. Im gonna think Positive with ya Bro.


----------



## Keef

Hopper they made us Outlaws !-- Now they gonna have to deal with the lessons we had to learn to survive !-- UPS was a joke wasn't it Rose !-- that's one of them things that can mean several things !-- I don't plan on being busted but I told the wife if it does happen make sure the paper says - he was growing high tech top shelf weed -  might have to use it as a job reference one day !-- Anyone can say they can grow weed !  Well I quess I could always tell them to look up the O.F.C. and tell them I be Keef ! No I'm thru working for someone else !  -- Hey - flowers on my Tranquil Elephantizer are openning !  The Tranquil Widow has been conceived !-  How is the quickest way to dry the seed so I can plant some ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Bro, ya lost me at Hopper. Lol. Im high, i mean toasted. Ate me some ameds earlier.:48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hopper they made us Outlaws !-- Now they gonna have to deal with the lessons we had to learn to survive !-- UPS was a joke wasn't it Rose !-- that's one of them things that can mean several things !-- I don't plan on being busted but I told the wife if it does happen make sure the paper says - he was growing high tech top shelf weed - might have to use it as a job reference one day !-- Anyone can say they can grow weed ! Well I quess I could always tell them to look up the O.F.C. and tell them I be Keef ! No I'm thru working for someone else ! -- Hey - flowers on my Tranquil Elephantizer are openning ! The Tranquil Widow has been conceived !- How is the quickest way to dry the seed so I can plant some ?


 air dry for about 2 weeks, then put then in the freezer for a day or so, then germinate them


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Umbra,,told ya i was high.


----------



## Beemer

Good afternoon weed to all you good old pot smoking farts. I've been going for a week. I went back to South Dakota to visit my nephew how has pancreatic cancer and isn't doing to well. Hell I started crying when I saw him. Last year when we went back in June he looking good and weighted around 170, now he's 126. Friggin scarey. I have talked to him about MMJ but he is still working and doesn't want to lose his job. Sucks. Also my drunkin sister, which is his aunt, was found in her apartment a couple of weeks ago on the floor in her own waste and is now in rehab but is only waiting to get out to start drinking her liter a day habit. I really doubt she will get out to do that, I hope anyway.  Her brain is fried and dementia is setting in. My nephew has been watch over her and helping but this is something he really doesn't need. His life is so stressful and has been for over an year and half fighting the dreaded C word. Anyway life continues


----------



## yooper420

Finally got seeds planted this afternoon. Took me long enough after the remodel and the heater fiasco. Gotta put the electric heater back in cause I could not get the propane one to work right. Before I put any more money in it, I`ll buy a new one.


----------



## bozzo420

keef you talk religion and republicans. of which I'm neither. but careful grouping them all together. They had a harvest church a few years ago ,before mmj. they smoked pot during the service. Thought weed was god given . Until the police found out. LOL. And you have our best hope in republicans coming around. in Michigan the republicans are talking pot tax to fix the roads.  But they still have dry counties in the bible belt, but there is hope. I think its Texas not religion and republicans.in that case your screwed.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Hang in there Kraven !-- Life changing events like that sucks !--  I had to learn the hard way -- no matter how comfortable your future looks -- it can all be gone tommorrow !-- one thing they can't take away is what U know !-- U know how to grow fine weed !-- Don't write off early retirement yet !-- all it takes is one vote and we'll be borrowing money to put in larger grows of the most expensive cash crop around ! They broke me Kraven and threw me away like a broken tool - then denied me disability because I could get a job folding clothes !-- took a decade but I'm back jack with a vengeance !-  Broken and worthless ?-- think again !-- Have to kill me to stop me now !




Thanks for the words Keef. I really didn't mean to gush like that this morning, my worries are not the groups burden. I was just having a moment..... you know we will share a joint together one day, your within "spittin" distance ya know.:48:


----------



## Keef

We'll do that Kraven ! I hope U don't think U the only one ever went off on a rant around here ! Bozzo it wasn't me this time about religion and politics ! I'm doing my best to stay away from those forbidden topics !--


----------



## umbra

It has been a couple of years since I have been to Texas. It was for the memorial services at West, Texas. My sons met and shook POTUS' hand. I have had job offers in Texas, and I don't think it would work out well. I have to grow and I'm tired of playing stupid games about it. I feel so liberated by putting plants outside, I'll never be able to go back to hiding all the time.


----------



## Keef

Thanks for the 411 Umbra !-- if I'm growing seed how much longer do I need to let it run ? Last time I took the plants like I normally do and some of the seed weren't mature yet !-- Beemer sorry about the family health problems - U better keep taking your meds we expect U to be around for awhile !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i love seeing you on the john deere smoking a doobie..  I am so happy that constant necessary paranoia can leave your brain, although I worry about being ripped off.. or that someone would hurt my dogs to get my pot, but it doesn't stop me.

Beemer I have like 6 friends with cancer right now. WTH is up with this, i am sorry for your family. It is so horrible to go through. I think it was honest of you to cry when you saw him. I know he appreciated the honesty.

Keef, did you know the mail man had a package for me today as he and my husband visited and I am thinking holy cow that is a big package..... bout to have a heart attack, but all is well. This was from a man with brain cancer and he is going to heal himself with his own genetics. He is a great grower and pollen chucker.   Anyway it will go back in the mail as oil... much smaller package.  One of the buds is so purple it is almost black. i sampled it...nice. He is in a legal state and so am i. I use a private carrier as to not mess w/ the gov. 

This pot makes you type a lot. See ya guys. Glad you are all here to help us get through this condition called life.


----------



## mossycrew479

Wish these phones had scratch n sniff look wonderful


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Thanks for the 411 Umbra !-- if I'm growing seed how much longer do I need to let it run ? Last time I took the plants like I normally do and some of the seed weren't mature yet !-- Beemer sorry about the family health problems - U better keep taking your meds we expect U to be around for awhile !


 Keef, I like to pollinate when the females are 10 to 14 days past showing, and then I let them go full term for when the plant is ready by checking trichome ripeness. Then the dry, and freeze cycle. The deep cold helps trigger the germination. If they are immature, then they were seeded at some weeks after when they first started showing. Its fairly easy to crack open a seed pod without taking the whole plant. If they are not ready, let them go a little longer. I have done tons of revegs, and have deliberately left seeds in the bud and revegged the plant. They were mature and very healthy seeds. So I would conclude that once the seed is made, the photo period has little do with the maturity of the seed.


----------



## Keef

Thanks again Umbra !-- aero under LEDs - I can do that !--  RWS has taken a clone from my other Widow line (my pink line ) ( the mother of TheGlomans Widow Twins from last year) and put it in with the T.E. and announced - there is your White Elephant !-- She needs to be an outside plant !-- If I had my way it would be gone - she bolts the first few weeks of bloom and gets top heavy making it hard to SOG !-- What U gonna do ? Ain't nothing wrong with the smoke !-- Rosebud !-- Be careful girlfriend !- remember how I told U to do that stuff !  Testing a new batch of caps this evening !-- they work !


----------



## bozzo420

ok .......so now I'm a seed maker. you guy have me going .   I love making clones, and I know I will love making baby beans.

Hippie are you saving any male Afghani plants out of yours?   clone a male?    I think a cross of pure Afghani with the money maker. Which is  a cross of master kush x Hindu kush x Skunk. 

 I want to keep it all indica  

If I'm going to breed seeds, I'm breeding the early girl of pot. Looking for a mid September finish.

 I'm also trying to force start flower in early July for 2 weeks trial run. I have heard that it works. When I set my clones out in early June they do not go into flower They have been grown in 24 hour light . You would think they would start flowering when set out. but they don't. Because the days are still getting longer, I think. So I'm thinking if I can force it into flower by depriving light down to 12/12 for 2 weeks in July. Once I put them out, the light will be longer, but getting shorter every day. I think they will continue flowering instead of reveging.

what do you think umbra? possible?


----------



## umbra

yes I think that is possible. I would say that naturally they would start by middle to end of July. So I don't think there would be time for it to reveg.


----------



## Rosebud

A mid september finish would be awesome, is there such a thing?


----------



## Keef

Don't know about mid September finisher - I took down that brickweed I planted in a container out back !-planted those seed December 1st !  They started to bud but were starting to revegg !-- Next year Keef be planting him some outside weed about the time everybody else begins to harvest !   Growing weed outside in the winter ?- who woulda ever thunk it !


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer, mighty sorry to hear about the family being on hard times. Hope your nephew realizes that it's better to keep your life than to keep a job. You need both, but life comes first.

Bozzo, if I get a male out of the bunch, green Santa will save some powder for ya, unless you'd rather have a clone or two.


----------



## mossycrew479

Man between umbra rosebud keef the two 420s your exploding my head with so much knowledge I'd just like to quit my job and hang out with you all sorry to here about all the health problems but we are getting to that age.Love reading all your stuff it just amazes me the knowledge you all have..thank you


----------



## bozzo420

welcome to the crew mossy. lots to learn  . just a little time to get it right.  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## ebsatellite1

Anyone familiar with the Strain : 
Blackberry Trainwreck? 
Just wondering if she is possibly a little finicky or hardy? 
[emoji106] [emoji107]


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Let`s get started off the OFC way this morning. It`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Grab a cup of coffee in one hand, a bowl of your favorite herb in the other and have at it. "Wake and bake" time.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I promised myself I would only get high once today !-- Another toke or two and a little more coffee, all will be right with the world !--  Welcome EB - never grew any BlackBerry Trainwreck-- sounds tasty though !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc. I grew trainwreck, loved it, nice stature in a plant.. I have not grown the blackberry.. sounds good.

Keef, only once today? Is that a typo?

Hope you guys all feel good today and the sunshine's on all of you


----------



## Joe420Camel

once every hour... that I could do.
once per day...
GL with that

:48:

sunny ALL day (mid 50's)
the patio was in the mid 80's yesterday
might have to open a window today


----------



## Hippie420

Once a day, every day, all day long!


----------



## yooper420

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:
Good morning hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all and have a bonged day.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Meetings today and tomorrow. CLEO ( Conference on Lasers and Electro Optics) is in San Jose this year. Lots to do. Be gone for a week or so at the end of the month.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> :yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:
> Good morning hippie.


 Morning, Yoop. I'm seeing bare patches here at the ranch. Critters are loving it. Hate to get my hopes up, 'cause I know Michigan. Sure am enjoying the warmer days.

You know you're from Michigan when you walk around in a T shirt at 50 degrees.

Bar exam coming up in three hours. Hope I pass!


----------



## Keef

Hippie knew what I meant about only getting high once !   Still nursing that buzz too !- I went to a laser inservice for O.R. use one time -- I got my hands on it and cleaned house - they did not like that little green light pointed at them one bit !-- I was properly chastised but it was totally worth it !


----------



## Beemer

Good morning everyone. Thanks for the nice words. Driving to South Dakota was a breeze. I couldn't believe the amount of snow. Almost nothing. Snow fences with only a foot behind them and the passes didn't even have snow. Crazy year out west. Going to be a tough year for farmers. Have a great day everyone. 

Oh yeah Hippie. What kind of Bar are you testing for? Crow, Wrecking, Stool.    Just checking. :ccc:


----------



## Keef

I was laughing about Bozzo not getting baked before cards !-- Trying burning one at lunch and walk back into the middle of open heart surgery gone bad !-- U learn to deal !-- they were always amazed at my calm during the storm !  I was just lit up like a x-mas tree and just very good at my job !-- Anyone can do it straight !


----------



## Rosebud

You rock Keef.


----------



## Keef

Another time another place Rose !-- They never did let me drive an Ambulance !-- I told them we could get some work done and the right tires and outrun everybody !- they said I missed the point !--


----------



## bozzo420

all you Michigan folks.......high times cup dates are 22 /23 Aug. not up on HT site, but auto city speedway site has those dates posted as rented to HT.


----------



## yooper420

Thanks bozzo, gotta call and get the room I want.


----------



## yooper420

gloman, where you been ? long time, no see.


----------



## thegloman

Howdy everybody!
I been dead in the water here in the RedNeck Belt.
My debit card got lost & the bank has screwed delivery up for so long I lost my internet.
Finaly got it straightened out, but dang!
I've been busy with my first indoor grow in 30+ years.  It's really a lot easier than I anticpated.  I'm using foxfarm ocean with about25% coco added to it.  Next I'll try 100% coco.  I picked up nutes at the hydro store.

The member who gave me some lights has created a monster!  lol  I really like the cfl's & have added to the original design so I now have 1010wats in a 2'x4'x6' grow box with fans removing the heat.  

SOMEBODY gave me some widow seeds last year that I planted & grew.  Some of you have seen my pic's.  Well, I found a couple seeds in them & planted them indoors.
I got some males & I got some females.  ok, now I've never seen this before, but all 4 of these females began flowering in only 3 days of 12x12  coming from 18x6.  Im hoping to collect pollen from the males & make some seeds.  Only thing I ever seen flower that quick was auto.  This for sure isn't an auto cuz it had no sign of sex till the lights were set back.

Anyway, I missed you all & I won't be such a stranger any more.

Did the TE give you a lot of seeds Keef?
I sent off for some of nirvana's ICE seeds today.  I'll give you a report on how well cash gets processed.  IF it makes it through.

Happy Tokin Old Farts!


----------



## yooper420

Beemer said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks for the nice words. Driving to South Dakota was a breeze. I couldn't believe the amount of snow. Almost nothing. Snow fences with only a foot behind them and the passes didn't even have snow. Crazy year out west. Going to be a tough year for farmers. Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Oh yeah Hippie. What kind of Bar are you testing for? Crow, Wrecking, Stool. Just checking. :ccc:


 

mr. beemer, did you want a little snow ? We got lots and cold. Well the cold did break the last couple of days. Hippie pass the bar ? on the way to the crapper, is the only way. Sorry to hear about you family health problems. Hang in there beemer.


----------



## Keef

Gloman !-- glad U made it back !-- Cuz - I got a T.E. Lady with half dozen clones -- And a fine specimen of a male T.E. having his way with the Widow Twins Momma even as we speak !   Looking forward to pics of the grow !


----------



## yooper420

OFC, good morning, good morning. Get your coffee, grab a bowl and let`s  commence with the "wake and bake". Can`t post , no internet this morning at 6am.


----------



## Hippie420

New door on the coup got chewed through last night. Counting all the body parts, it looks like I'm down four more chickens and the wife's prize Crested Pekin duck.

On a happier note, an old friend I set up in growing brought me a taste of champagne yesterday. He finished his harvest and brought me a nice helping of scissor hash. Yum! I told him he was breaking tradition, as scissor hash always goes to the trimmers, but I wasn't going to turn it down!

Good to see ya back, Glo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Peeps. Hope yas haves a nice day.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Hippie,
Good morning WeedHopper
Calling all Curmudgeonlanders, it`s that time again. You know the ritual, it`s wake and bake time #2.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- catching up fast as I can ! Good Day to all !-- Got to get to Lowe's this weekend and get the stuff to put my last two boxes together before I end up with a mess of rooted clones and no place to put them !


----------



## Rosebud

Sad story keef...my clones keep dying... I suck at cloning all of a sudden. The last three times have sucked. I thought it was the cold at night in the house, got a heated mat, all the seedlings popped and all the clones died... I will get this back... I will.

I am a little jealous of your clone story.

Smoke um up peeps.


----------



## Keef

Rose - I use a 25 spot aero cloner - cost me about $30 -- others say clone in pH tapwater no nutes -- I use full strength nute solution so there is no nute shock after they root !  Take 2-3" cuttings - secure them in place inside a 2" basket with a foam collar -- put them in the cloner with constant bubbler - pump set for 15 min. On/15 Off -- 8-12 days later most if not all will be rooted or rooting -- the first indication roots are forming is a sandpaper appearance along fresh cut stem - this will develop into a patchwork of white bumps - a day or two later and the first true root shoots out - I always take more than I need just in case !-- most root !


----------



## Rosebud

I made my own cloner a long time ago and went back to just dirt and did fine. I clone roses for heavens sake.  I like your suggestions. I will think about going back to that.. Thanks!


----------



## WeedHopper

I always had better luck with Bubblers when clonning. My Roses are easier to Clone,i just set the cutting in my Outside Fountain ,,to they get roots.


----------



## Keef

My whole grown system is based on an aero cloner !- Gloman !-- U have no idea who fathered those widow seed U got !-- if it was a hermie all the offspring will be hermies !-- watch them !


----------



## Keef

I cloned rosemary from the grocery store and now grow it as a companion plant to ward off the evil spider mite !- I am where I'm at now because of a dreaded " Dog Pecker Knat " infestation drove me to cut the tops off a mess of plants and throw all dirt containers out !!-- re- rooted the tops and no more dirt !-- then I learned that if my res temp was 80 or higher the white slime developed !-- micro sprayers will drive U mad plugging up with root debris -- until U find a pump with a filter -- pumps will be unstable and easily knocked over in the bottom of cloner unless glued to a base like a ceramic tile - Biggest problem making boxes like I make is leakage around the lid !-- drove me crazy until I ran a bead of caulk around the lid inside edges - problem solved !  No more major problems to solve !-


----------



## Hippie420

Try mounting your pump like this, Cuz. No chance it'll fall over, and it takes all the strain off the cheap plastic housing.

Start using H2O2 in your res and the slimy stuff will go away. 

View attachment DSCN0052.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Nice.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> My whole grown system is based on an aero cloner !- Gloman !-- U have no idea who fathered those widow seed U got !-- if it was a hermie all the offspring will be hermies !-- watch them !


 

Thinking back I had to pull 2 HUGE males of PGG right next to them widows.
Most likely they got hit with some left over pollen from them but not for sure. I live in a place where hemp still grows wild, so it could have been that Who knows, but I'm sure they ALL will produce some of what we're going for. If I could get 4-5 hundred to come up & grow, I'll need to build a good sized still to produce enough ethanol & since I only got 1 hand, I'll be short handed again. lmao! Have to get keef & his expertice to come over & help. lol
Anyway, I don't give two craps about morphs. I'm putting all my saved up mixed seed, about 3oz. of them in a "wild" patch. I figure I can use the tractor to clear out the weeds and about 2' of soil & fill it back in with good black gumbo dirt, broadcast the seed in that patch & see what happens. Hehehe So far Mother Nature has smiled upon me.
other weeds will grow right in with them & I don't mind at all.
End of the grow season I just drive the tractor back & load whatever is there into the bucket & take it to the drying center
After that bro we gonna see how much oil is in a bunch of "wild" "ditch weed".:vap_smiley: I'm starting to to get the indoor growing itch. My first attempt is going well. Only problem with indoor that I see is volume. I use approx. 5lb a year to keep walking and another 3-4 for recreation. That's 8-9 lbs.
I'm pretty sure I couldn't produce that much. So, for me, it's mainly outdoor.
I really am digging the 3 indoor girls I have though. I'll get some pic's up soon.

Peace Y'all!


----------



## c420supplyinc

Hi yall


----------



## Keef

Hippie if I had it to again I'd do something like that !-- I gotta have eight !-- and I already got 6 already working !-- I use about half as many sprayers but I bet it'll crank out the clones !-- How many clones spots U got in that box top ?


----------



## Keef

I'm brain damaged and very amused !


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Try mounting your pump like this, Cuz. No chance it'll fall over, and it takes all the strain off the cheap plastic housing.
> 
> Start using H2O2 in your res and the slimy stuff will go away.



Nice rig hippie    :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool setup Hippie.


----------



## bozzo420

space to grow is key outdoors. the first grow in the 8x8 greenhouse had all 12 plants. Should I even have to say too crowded. last year the greenhouse had just 4 and it was crowded. I think 2 or 3 is right number. I think 6x6 per plant is right .
I know when I first started planting food plots for deer. I planted it so thick ,It hardly grew at all. plant it thin and the stuff grew knee high.
same with all garden plants . give them space to produce .

and last year I grew some potted plants and some in the ground. In the ground were double what the potted ones did for the same clones. But pots were moveable. which has its advantages .


----------



## Rosebud

I am dealing with that too bozzo, I really like them in the ground but you can't really have company.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I've only had that slime once !-- I do use a water treatment called Aquasheild from Botonicare but as long as my temp is below 80 - no problem !-- I run about 77 now !-- same set up in that pic but my closed loop spray manifold  is made from 4 - Ls and 3 - Ts- less parts be good when U gotta make 8 !  --


----------



## Keef

Well the male T.E. has done his job !-- he dies tommorrow !- Man I hate turning loose of genetics like that but his sister is going no where !   In a way he lives too I've crossed him on a fine Widow !-- U got to work to find an indica heavy pheno from a 65% sativa Widow !   When U come down to the Texas Outlaw Beach Cup -- Bring your - A- game !


----------



## yooper420

Good Saturday morning OFC. Got up in time to watch "The Farm Show" this morning. Had a cup, will get another and a bowl to "wake and bake" with ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

good morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. yooper that farm show is it on the rfd channel? we used to have plant shows on tv, the we got direct tv and had the home and garden show. hgtv should change their name to the home channel as they aint got no garden shows now. had my bowl and having my coffee now. let's get this day started.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning boys,

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and Rose. Have Direct TV also and The Farm Report is on CBS, channel 3 here.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Keef, Yoop,Giggy and Rose. Got my coffee and already finished my first bowl. Got up and did the res change, took a few pic's and now settle in to chat with my mentor and friends. I'm going to post the pic's in my journal. She is still about 3-4 weeks away but looking sweet.


----------



## WeedHopper

The Rifleman and a bowl of Platinum OG. Morning Yopper,Rose,Kraven,Keef,Giggy,Hippi,Thg,Bozzo,Umbra,and now i gotta take another hit.:48:


----------



## giggy

took down my diesel last weekend. i wasn't able to push a good grow this round as i had prying eyes watching me all the time. i just wish she would get a job and her own place. have tested it and it's pretty damn good, and stinks to high hell. i got 4 more beans left of this sour diesel and look forward to being able to push a good grow with it. till then i'm going to enjoy what i got. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Spring Break done come to town !-- 70's and sun !-- Rough night so I slept in !- took some caps about an hour ago - little more coffee and a toke or two and I might live !


----------



## Kraven

Well time for bowl #2......anyone wanna join?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. It was a long drive to Portland and then back. Hippie I like your cloner. Giggy, nice buds. I have 6 plants I put outside. I have them in pots still. My son and I were discussing putting them in the ground, and having folks over and hanging at the pool will definitely be a problem. It's going to be 82 today. My son is sleeping in a hammock outside, it's really that nice.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef, sniffing Rosemary is supposed to improve your memory . I'm thinking of growing some . lots if it helps with bugs. like all around my fencing.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Good lookin` bud porn.
keef,
Good Spring Break morning to ya. Better you then I.
Khead,
I`ll be more then happy to join ya.
umbra,
Glad ya made it back in one piece. Pool party and cannabis plants = OK, the problem would come from one of the unexpected guests.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo. Marigolds help also. I usually grow a pot of`em in with my plants. Very cheap to grow. Only have to buy one plant and save the seeds. I bought one plant 10 years ago and am swimming in seeds.


----------



## Keef

Can't seem to get moving today !-- Bozzo the Rosemary seems to be keeping the spidermites out the grow room !-- I'm gonna keep a plant in every SOG !  I'm still gonna keep my jewellers loop close and keep checking for them buggers !  I said when I went to RO - I added 1 mil. Of Cal/Mag per gallon of RO water that was on the way to 5 mils per gal. !   Think I got it now but the Widow wants more nutes and the T.E. less ! It's always something !


----------



## bozzo420

I was cutting a lot of trees down a couple of years ago. For more sun light. Well of course the neighbors had to come and watch. So they all know.  the greenhouse was full that day. But there are a lot of us today growing our own meds.   It will be so nice when we don't have to hide our girls any more. I'm proud if them .


----------



## Keef

One day Bozzo !--  Until then I keep gathering the best genetics I can find and tinkering around with them some !  That Phantom Cookies that came free with my T.E. had way too much sativa and I don't have the seed to do what I did with the Widow !-- The example I had was a male and I was already working with that T.E. male so the P.C. had to die !  Only one flowering male at a time or U have no idea who the dad is !


----------



## Beemer

Good Day weed all you old farts. Well, now this is exciting. 

http://www.420magazine.com/2015/03/senators-introduce-bill-to-legalize-medical-marijuana/


----------



## Keef

Beemer - I'm liking that bill !-- 100 Senators - 23 MMJ states - 46 and they need 51 for it to pass !-- Maybe Texas won't have to roll over after all !  Ha!


----------



## Keef

Beemer I had to look at that weed bill they sent to the Senate !-- I got to get busy if I want something unique that packs a mighty hammer !-- The Tranquil Widow seed are't even mature and I'm already looking for the next generation !-- Yo Umbra !- if I took either that Bruce Banner #3 or Jesus O.G. and crossed it on that Williams Wonder - How hard would it be to find an indica heavy pheno male ?  Got a mighty F-1 cross that needs a boy that is not related to the Widow or the T.E..-- Point me in the general direction !


----------



## yooper420

Beans are a poppin`. Got 14 of 18 so far. Happy camper.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. got my bowl in hand and coffee brewing, happy sunday.


----------



## bozzo420

are those all your fresh ghost haze beans yooper?   baked and coffee time


----------



## yooper420

Morning all. Last night about midnight my wife fell going down the basement stairs. She broke her arm and fractured her pelvis. Got to bed at 5:30, here it is 8:30, I`m wide awake. So I may not be around much for a few days. 
bozzo,
Only 4 are the seeds I made, did start a journal about it.


----------



## pcduck

That sucks 

Hope she get well soon


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Morning all. Last night about midnight my wife fell going down the basement stairs. She broke her arm and fractured her pelvis. Got to bed at 5:30, here it is 8:30, I`m wide awake. So I may not be around much for a few days.
> bozzo,
> Only 4 are the seeds I made, did start a journal about it.



I'm really sorry to hear yoop, I hope she makes a speedy recovery. I'm waking and baking but worried about yoops wife, what a horrible experience.


----------



## yooper420

pcduck, Kravenhead,
Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wow, really sorry to hear that Yooper  Hoping for the best!


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Morning all. Last night about midnight my wife fell going down the basement stairs. She broke her arm and fractured her pelvis. Got to bed at 5:30, here it is 8:30, I`m wide awake. So I may not be around much for a few days.
> bozzo,
> Only 4 are the seeds I made, did start a journal about it.



brother sorry to hear this, thoughts and prayers going out yall's way.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Yoop - I wish I knew some words that would help !  I more than most know how one little slip can change your life !-- Best Wishes !


----------



## yooper420

Doc, giggy, Keef,
Thanks for the well wishes, much appreciated.


----------



## bozzo420

so sorry to hear that bro. did the big red truck come?  stairs are bad news for us old farts. had a set get me last year.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Yoop, wow. Don't worry about being on the site, just take care.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Bro, hope she gets well soon.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo, umbra, WeedHopper,
Thanks for being there, it sure helps.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
No big red truck, believe it or not they`re black trucks. Just a med, with only a 30 minute response time. Happy I did not have to do CPR, cause they would`ve had 2 patients.


----------



## Beemer

Wow Yooper so sorry to hear this. Sure hope there is a relatively fast recovery. Sending good vibes.


----------



## umbra

I mentioned previously that I was going to document some NorCalHal's work. I thought about whether to start another thread or just doing it here. So I'll do it here and if it's a problem a mod can move it, lol. We added some shots of NCH's hands to give some perspective to the photos...and now for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## umbra

ok a few more


----------



## Keef

Love the pics Umbra !-- Hal needs to drop by more !-- Are those all the same variety ?-  Wish I could grow in a greenhouse but it gets 115 in the shade down here !  Always fighting the heat !-- Hippie still Down with the flu ?-- We might have to pitch in and buy him some more chickens -- by the time he recovers from the flu the critters will be tired of chicken !


----------



## umbra

No Keef they are not all the same. Original OG, GSC, and some lemon kush. That's not a greenhouse. It a warehouse. Electric bill is like $9K/m


----------



## umbra

It gets in the 100's here as well. Couple of 5 ton HVAC units keep it at 75* year round


----------



## Keef

RWS say 9 K a month power bill is totally unacceptable !   U just sold me on LEDs all over again !- I too will grow a warehouse full of weed one day !-- Right now it would be Tranquil Widow - Sea Of Green -modified  short cycle rotation --  Aero under LEDs !--


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Burn ? -dedicated to the Great and Mighty -- Supreme Justice Of The Joint !-  Yooper Rex !


----------



## Kraven

Wow, compare that to my little rinky dink operation, makes me look like a n00b. NorCal well what can I say other than wow, wish I was where i could really get my grow on too.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Afternoon Burn ? -dedicated to the Great and Mighty -- Supreme Justice Of The Joint !- Yooper Rex !


 
Yooper Rex? Is that kinda like Tyrannosaurs Rex, but older?


----------



## umbra

I do not know how NorCalHal would feel if I said this, but DJ Short wants 1 of Hal's cuts. It's that good.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Yooper Rex? Is that kinda like Tyrannosaurs Rex, but older?



I'm in, rolling a fattie now.  :48:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Keef

I'd like to Thank the O.F.C. for the hook-up !-- Yesterday Beemer posted a link to that new national MMJ bill !- I had to make RWS read the article -- Today Umbra posted the pics of Hal's warehouse grow and his estimated power bill - I showed the post to RWS -- before she left for work tonight she asked how much would it cost to double the grow ? I gave her the numbers !- quess I need to kick it up a notch !-


----------



## bozzo420

I'm  doubling my outdoor area. getting pretty good at fence building.    for all that don't know every spring home depot has a wood fence board sale regular 1.56 on sale for 1.06

need 2 boards for every foot of fence you want.


----------



## NorCalHal

I'm in too! Just rolled a fatty OG. Time to chill the rest of the day. Just got back from having my Wife learn some cooking skills from my Mom..been a great day!


Thanks for comin' by and taking those shots Umbra, I appreciate it!

Umbra took pics of a couple of rooms, the ones he has shown so far is a 25'x25' area lit by 16 lights, half Gavita pro 1000de, 1 row of Sunsystems AC/DE DE hood set up and 1 row of traditional digi's. The room is 4 weeks into flower right now.

The other pics he took was of a room that is getting cut this week, he took some great shots of the bud I think. I am fortunate and get gifted a lot of great strains.

Power bills are all relative, it's just the cost of doing business. The power company and the tax man love me. The Bill floats between 7-9, lower end now, while it is cooler out, higher end in the summer when I battle 100+ days. A good way to figure a bill, depending on what the rates are in your area, is a good $100 per 1000w, that includes everything in the grow room that runs electricity. Now, $100 per light is high end, as it will float lower then that most of the time. But that is a quick way to look at it.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - I told the woman !-- Wait !- Weed only grows so fast !-- I'm moving grow this week and this "Unit" "Section" whatever U want to call it is finished !- 8 of  my aero boxes (in groups of two- about a sq. Meter !)  with a square meter in Veg. Feeding a group of clones to bloom every two weeks and harvesting two boxes every two weeks !  The plan right now is 4 sections with a different variety in each !-- Looks like I got good seed set from that T.E. on my Widow !-


----------



## yooper420

NCH,
Wow, lotsa great buds. And we love bud porn. thanks.

My wife will have surgery tomorrow to set her arm, the pelvis is bed rest now. The worst part is that her parents are flying up on April 4th. Think coming all the way up is gonna change.


----------



## Keef

Hal's with us !-- been admiring your work all day !-- I thought those were pics of different rooms -- cost is relevant !- Even more so down here in the Texas bad lands where stealth is mandatory !-  This is how I want to make my living !-- Teach me stuff Hal !


----------



## Keef

Hal - it's the law !- I have to ask !- I'm on a quest for the Green Grail !- In my mind -- it's a genetically engineered weed with a broken THC limit switch !-- U ever hear rumors of such a weed ? -


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pulling up a bowl of C99 right now. And DAMN NoCal... that's nice! :aok: 

If my LED's start doing what I'm told they will do, I will be doubling my area this summer


----------



## Keef

I got Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival on the T.V. a big bowl of my Widow and I'm already blitzed !- Ain't nothing wrong with weed and some blues !  Hanging with the West Coast !


----------



## yooper420

Monday morning in Curmudgeonland. Good morning OFC. Hope everyone`s bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning cause it`s time to grab a coffee and a bowl and commence with the first session of wake and bake. Have at it.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. had a bowl and waiting on my coffee. yoop keep us informed on your better half, hope everything goes good. peace


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Thanks for your concern. She`s supposed to have surgery today to set her arm, the pelvis is bed rest. Waiting on times.


----------



## Kraven

a little late but I'm in :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

To all a Great Morning and have a wounderful day.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I'm glad Hal stopped by. I recently connected with someone I went to high school with, who lives in Mendocino County. He told me about his multiple top 10 entries in the Emerald Cup. There may be some new stuff on the horizon.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- I'm catching up quick as I can !-- Rainy at the beach today so the plan be to get high and watch the rain thru the Window !  Maybe do some pharming later !-- Full day !


----------



## Joe420Camel

OFC, please check out my virgin canna-cap making thread and add any thought/comments you may have
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=920904#post920904

looking @ you Mr Canna-cap Keef 

edit:
68 and sunny today ... 68 !!!
we've still got 2" of snow in shady spots around the yard


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> She`s supposed to have surgery today to set her arm, the pelvis is bed rest. Waiting on times.


 Got you both in my heart, Brother.

Bed rest? If yours is anything like mine, you'll have to hobble her.


----------



## Keef

U find something for Keef up in the triangle Umbra ?-  I'm not one to change varieties every couple months - just give me a couple powerhouse girls and I'm good !-- Ole Widow girls will be 2 years old first of August !  Planted them $10 T.E. seed Jan. 1st. -- I got a fine young lady I'm already cloning and I'll probably still have her till I find something better !   Hey Joe !-- I'll stop in later at your thread and say Hello !-- I take caps 2-3 times a day !--


----------



## Keef

Hey !- I was looking for Joe's Canna-Cap thread and guess what I found in the coffe table section ?-- Green Fang and his -- Tommorrowland -- Home of the Young Farts Club !-- That's way cool !-- Can we stop in and check on them sometime ?-- Have to teach them how to do a proper Wake and Bake !


----------



## Rosebud

They can learn a lot from us.

Morning boys... Had a great weekend danced my you know what off. smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## Joe420Camel

cooking section Keef

50g of trim ... how much coconut oil?

never changed the silly title, was too late lol
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70968


----------



## Keef

Never fails !- I get really stoned and somebody wants me to do math !  Told them over at Joe's Place that if U want to get real high - fill them caps with RSO and chase them with some coconut oil !-


----------



## Hippie420

It's official, spring is HERE! Sandals went back on last week, I spotted a flock of female redwing black birds three weeks ago, and today I had three male redwings on my feeder. The gals always show up before the boys, but in the fall they all leave together.

Lived through another winter.


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Hippie.  It is glorious here today, forsythia in full bloom. Daffodils, etc.. love spring. Saw a pink peach orchard that was beautiful in oregon yesterday. I love spring.


----------



## giggy

I know them stinking as*  bradford pear trees are in bloom in my yard. Who would like a bouquet of flowers?


----------



## Kraven

Yup hasn't gotten below 60 in a week. Our spring is quick then it's off to the 100% humidity and 100 degree days, but here on the beach its always a balmy 85ish with a breeze. Oh ....smokin a bowl if anybody wants to join in.


----------



## umbra

I'm in K. a little salad...dreamlotus and chem 91 hash


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> I'm in K. a little salad...dreamlotus and chem 91 hash



Sounds both exquisite and delicious :48:


----------



## bozzo420

to soon for peach blossoms. Its going to get cold again. 2 years ago peaches bloomed in late March. there was no peaches or apples that year.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- I'm gonna go out and honk the horn 3 times tell me if U hear it ! I think U got me located at the wrong place !-- I'm not in Galveston Cuz !--  I'm much closer to the border !--  How's that Job working out ?-  I guess it's time for Bozzo to head north soon !-- Hippie got to order new chickens - All the spring chores !-- Outlaw farmers hauling seedlings into the woods !  U know ?


----------



## yooper420

Wasted days and wasted nights. The day started off on a good note, but turned sour and wasted by the time I got there. Her operation was called off because the Anithisiologist did not want to do it. Why ? Cause he`s an ***. He has did her at least twice before with no problems. Had the Orthopedic surgeon with a general surgeon to assist. No, I don`t wanna do it, take her to Marquette, 88 miles away. Walked in the hospital, brand new, one year old hospital and walked out several hours later frowning, fuming and cussing. Something about a brand new hospital could at least hire some doctors that had confidence in their abilities. Don`t think I made any new friends, but they know how I feel.


----------



## Keef

Big pipe Yoop !-- Calm that blood pressure down !-- Start over again tommorrow !


----------



## yooper420

Doing vape bowl #3 since I got home. Then comes #4.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Smoking oilers......Dang harvest can't come fast enough then the cure ahh man gonna be buying meds till end of April FML.
I will wig out Tommorow and blow $100 at the compassion club should have a platinum frequent flyers card by now.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven -- I'm gonna go out and honk the horn 3 times tell me if U hear it ! I think U got me located at the wrong place !-- I'm not in Galveston Cuz !--  I'm much closer to the border !--  How's that Job working out ?-  I guess it's time for Bozzo to head north soon !-- Hippie got to order new chickens - All the spring chores !-- Outlaw farmers hauling seedlings into the woods !  U know ?



Have not heard back yet, but I nailed The interview and the piss test so I'm all good thoughts. Wait yup, think I might have just barely heard a horn. Them days of heading off to the woods with burlap bags full of dirt and a couple hundred feet of rope are done. But i sure got some good stories lol. :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel

000StankDank000 said:


> Smoking oilers......Dang harvest can't come fast enough then the cure ahh man gonna be buying meds till end of April FML.
> I will wig out Tommorow and blow $100 at the compassion club should have a platinum frequent flyers card by now.


 
that's no fun!

I'm about 2 months behind schedule.
My flower space was VEG space for a MALE till he showed and now I'm scrambling to get the "B" clone of my last harvest into flower. 
(had 2, wanted the stronger to be bonsai-mom)

I'm not feeling the pinch yet but in a month, or two...


Feels like these (sugar trim only, no buds) cannacaps will help me conserve a fair amount. 

Wish I could share
:48:


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. This is my favorite time of the morning, cause I got both hands full of good stuff. Coffee in one hand and my vape bowl in the other must mean it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Happy St. Patty's Day! Looks like I can get in the first limerick of the day:

There once was a girl named Alice,
who used a dynamite stick for a phallus.
They found her vagina in South Carolina,
and part of her anus in Dallas!


----------



## WeedHopper

Who you calling old,, ya long haired hippi. Lol
Morning friends.


----------



## yooper420

Morning Hippie,
Morning WeedHopper,
Happy St. Pats Day one and all (did forget what day it was) till now. 
Green Beer. 
Supper last night was a Corned Beef and Cabbage Pasty with gravy, mmmm good.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, guess the THG hate thread got closed and I finally was going to respond.....oh well no need to stir poo poo. Yep all things seem to resolve themselves in the end. Have a great day all.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Joe like some Caps ?- I forgot to explain how I pack weed into caps !-- Whittled down the big end of a chopstick to fit inside !-- I can pack 'bout half pound in a cap ! No need to use your best bud !- decarbed trim and sugar leaves make great caps !   It's gonna rain again today and I gotta serious box building and cloning to do !  Cloning the clones no need or space for Mothers !   Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Joe420Camel

Don't mind if I do !

Nice little mix, once the caps kick in, then add a few pipe hits on-top. :stoned:

I plan to smear the "wet sand", (that's now cooled to solid chunks) that I filtered out of the oil, into caps... chalk it up to a little extra fiber in the diet and double dose those.


edit
got to find some scrap wood to make a row of holes in to hold empty caps 
should speedup filling by a TON!
all I keep finding is "furniture" wood... lol don't think the wife would understand or truly appreciate a row of holes along the edge of a table or shelf.

:48:


----------



## Keef

Was doing a plant count - I seem to be slightly over the legal limit !  What IS the legal definition of - a plant ?- By my count I only got 3 plants !-- if they count rootballs then they gonna need a calcator !  How much rooted clones worth up there anyway !


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like the THG thread disappeared. I didn't read it. I stay here in the OFC where it's safe. Got some rude youngins that are allowed/encouraged to break the rules out in the other forums. Can't see why anybody would be rude to THG, though. She's set in her ways about growing, but that's fine. Best mod on the site, IMHO.

I just come here for the fun and bud porn.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven I closed it, didn't know what else to do. If you want to start a pro thread, go ahead. I wanted to post in that stupid thread too. I was going to say if it wasn't for THG I wouldn't know how to grow..


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie - took a couple pics before redoing the grow !-- wanna post'm for me ? Just trying to change the subject !- U guys are bringing me down !


----------



## Rosebud

THG is brilliant. And my friend. We smoked so much pot in the three days she was here and she did some plumbing for us..... can't beat that.

I agree Hippie.


----------



## yooper420

Sounds to me like another "WAKE AND BAKE" is in order. Any joiners ? Maybe that would keep some mouths shut.


----------



## umbra

I'm in Yoop. I posted in the THG thread, and thought he would take my advice and move on to another site, but instead he took my comments as a warrior's cry. When he mentioned that Backwoods guy was the best poster and most knowledgeable grower on this site, I knew it was heading in the wrong direction.
Ireland forever....Erin Go Brah. May you be in heaven a half hour before the Devil knows your dead.


----------



## Rosebud

I am in too YOOP, smoking something with a whole bunch of initials.. but i call it Purple Haze.

Yooper, where did you get your tangerine dream, who is the breeder?


Exactly Umbra, when he started siting BWD as a good grower i new he was cwazy.


----------



## Joe420Camel

and 

the FREE Multi thread... [taps foot]


:angrywife:  hehe:bolt:


hey!
look @ the cannacap porn 

View attachment PICT1261.jpg


----------



## Keef

When did the first.Wake and Bake end ?-- I'm still going strong !  Ain't got nothing to do that can't wait !


----------



## NorCalHal

OG twisted up n headin' out da door....Cutting GSC today! THG rox!


----------



## Rosebud

NCH, always a pleasure... love me some gsc!


----------



## Joe420Camel

kids have to grow up in front of the world more or less these days
cyber-bully / harassment is a [email protected]#

as the father of a under 10 daughter:  she's just now watching youtube videos and wanting to participate in the comments posts... her post is exposed to (possibly) millions of judges and critics.
and she's still not on fachbook... g..someone help her/me!!

you/we (born 72) had what? the classroom, the grade, the whole school, the whole town?... still a drop in the bucket compared to who she can completely embarrass herself in front of.

and the power the net gives "EVERYONE"... search "swatting" if you don't already know what that is. as if "identity theft" isn't

sorry Keef  big ol downer post


----------



## Keef

Hey Joe - U figuring out the dosage on them caps ?-- there's no hard and fast recipe just get decarbed weed and some oil in your belly and your body will do the rest !  Save that weed U extracted with the oil !-- pack it in caps - it's as good as the oil !--  Rose !- that butter machine -- can U run a batch of decarded lesser weed then top it off and run another batch before evaping ?


----------



## Rosebud

i don't know anything about evaping.   I am making two batches of rso today. One is ready for the cook off the other is still in the machine.  That machine is awesome though.


----------



## Keef

Gotta have me one !-- Rose - I'm asking do your ever do the equivalent to making coffee -- do U ever - take out the used coffee grounds -- add fresh "coffee "-and run it again ?- evaporating - cooking off alcohol same thing !-- just wondering if it would save on Everclear !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hey Hippie - took a couple pics before redoing the grow !-- wanna post'm for me ? Just trying to change the subject !- U guys are bringing me down !


 Ask, and thy shall receive, Cuz! 

View attachment IMAG0525.jpg


View attachment IMAG0526.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Gotta have me one !-- Rose - I'm asking do your ever do the equivalent to making coffee -- do U ever - take out the used coffee grounds -- add fresh "coffee "-and run it again ?- evaporating - cooking off alcohol same thing !-- just wondering if it would save on Everclear !



No I haven't done that. I see what you are saying I think, use the same everclear and load the machine with 80 grams more of pot?  You are making me think.


----------



## Keef

Exactly what I meant Rose !-- Hey Ya'll that's Keef's SOGs up there !- Thanks Hippie !-- What I wanted to explain is that I started my rotation with 4 boxes like this and grow was a 24 spot aero cloner-- I moved one box of clones to bloom every 2 week's - after 60 days I was able to harvest a box every 2 week's !-- I've been doubling to 2 boxes every 2 weeks. -- 3 1/2 months from fresh cut to harvest !-- 1 sq.yd. feeding 4 sq. Yds. Of bloom and it never has to quit !--


----------



## Rosebud

You are rocking that Keef. Looking good.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- See why for me it's about one plant not a variety !  -- Everclear recovery system !-- supplies -- crock pot -- aquarium air tubing or similar tubing -- fitting for extending tubing ( a coupler) glass bottle -- bucket of ice -- remove center handle on lid exposing screw hole that connects it - using coupler ( and washers if nessasary to prevent vapor leak ) place glass bottle in bucket of ice-- run tubing from crock pot lid into glass bottle with a couple extra loops -- when cooking off Everclear place container in crock pot and cover with lid -- Everclear will evaporate , travel through tubing and condense on inside of cold glass bottle !-  I did not say this - I was not here !


----------



## yooper420

Rose, 
Sorry, but the breeder for my Tangerine Dream escapes me, I looked in my so called journal and no breeder listed, even found pictures on another forum. I got the seeds  from Attitude though, if that might help. 

Keef,
You be smoking` that grow, lookin` great bro.


----------



## Keef

Won't be no trees Yoop !--  Now to hit that 500 grams per sq.yd. every 2 weeks!  2 of those plants in that older box have been bred to the T.E. and are making seed !


----------



## yooper420

Seeds, seeds, seeds, seeds, seeds, seeds, we want seeds, seeds, seeds and more seeds.


----------



## Keef

U guys have heard me talk about the cure to aging ?-- there's a firm in Texas that will take " about a tablespoon " of belly fat and extract the stem cells -- grow a whole mess of them and give them back !-- it is experimental and the procedure has to be done overseas -- $15-20,000 to feel and look 10 yrs younger !  How many pounds is that ?  RWS say she want a double dose !


----------



## yooper420

Got my LED journal up and going. Six days from the dirt dive and we have 18 for 18 healthy looking sprouts. 
THIS GROW WILL BE UNDER LED LIGHTS ONLY FROM SPROUT TO HARVEST. 
Think I read somewhere that you couldn`t sprout under LED`s. If I did read that it`s wrong because this is the second time I have sprouted under LED`s.


----------



## yooper420

Just read an article, thanks to 7greeneyes, that the powers that be, are trying to get a proposal to legalize marijuana in Michigan on the ballot in 2016. Hooray.


----------



## Keef

Time for a national law !-- Yoop I couldn't grow like I do with any other light !-- The power company will make a call if the little critters be using your power meter for a fan !  I did locate me a warehouse to grow in come the end of prohibition !-- 3 bedroom 2 bath -- I just got to get all my stuff out first !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven I closed it, didn't know what else to do. If you want to start a pro thread, go ahead. I wanted to post in that stupid thread too. I was going to say if it wasn't for THG I wouldn't know how to grow..



Thanks Rose, to be honest I had held my tongue as long as I could....I'm glad you closed it, I was fixing to verbally put him over my knee and spank him, what he said was ugly.


Now to a better topic, I accepted the new nursing job and a 5k raise  

Smokem if ya gotem :48:


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Congrats, and I`ll smoke one with ya. $5,000 a year will come in handy.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Krav,
> Congrats, and I`ll smoke one with ya. $5,000 a year will come in handy.




thanks yoop, always great to share legendary smoke with a master artist.


:48:


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Ask, and thy shall receive, Cuz!



Keef looking awesome as always, greenest mojo...let the Mary Jane grow


----------



## Keef

Good thing they won't let me bring my guns to Lowe's !-- B/P might be up a little !-- Burning for my health !-- got 2 more of my black and yellow boxes and 3 littler boxes for grow !-- Soon as I get right - I got work to do !  fixin to grow some weed Now !  Thanks Kraven and I hope it works out for U !   The Widow keeps giving and I keep taking !--  Time to start pimping the T.E. !  Better get out there and make me some money !  I mean when the law changes of course !


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Kraven I closed it, didn't know what else to do. If you want to start a pro thread, go ahead. I wanted to post in that stupid thread too. I was going to say if it wasn't for THG I wouldn't know how to grow..


tell me these folks aren't here no more. thg is cool folks.


Hippie420 said:


> Ask, and thy shall receive, Cuz!



keef looking good bro. looks like it's starting to go your way now. keep it green.


----------



## umbra

NCH gave me 6 of those original OG clones that he's chopping today. They were fat and had that OG smell. hhhmmmm. Keef, life extension is tied to telomere length at the end of the DNA strand. This is what are being extracted from the T cells. However, omega 3 have shown to do similar effects and it suppress the cancer trigger as well.


----------



## giggy

yoop how is the better half? if you posted it i missed it.


----------



## yooper420

Giggy,
Nothing yet, still waiting to hear.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, congratulations, that is so awesome. Good for you!!!!  Good for your whole family! Happy for you.


----------



## Keef

I need a clarification on the rules !-- We are not allowed to exchange seeds on this site -- I can live with that but some of us were in contact before we got here - if seed changed hands at a private site - are we not supposed to mention it or what ?  Last year before we got here some of my seed may have ended up somewhere else !  What if it happened again ?  I don't want to get in trouble !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef you won't be in trouble for exchanges you did before coming here.


I have left a message for the tech admin as I feel we need to change that rule in lieu of legalization in a few states and medical in lots of states.  There are people I would love to send Harlequin clones to that are trying to treat sick folks. jmo


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- Keep us posted !-- it's a sin that U can help others but are forbidden !   Twisted world we live in !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose while U are checking on a seed rule clarification -- what's the call on packing a rooted clone safely in a pickle jar and overnighting that puppy !-- I guess that would be pushing it some huh?


----------



## Rosebud

A pickle jar sounds heavy and do you put the lid on it? I must admit I have received some beautiful clones, but they were not from this site, i belong to another.  I also received a dead clone in winter, such a sad thing.
It is really an honor to see folks growing your very own genetics. I think it is very fun.


----------



## Keef

How prey tell were the successfull clones packaged for shipment ?  Not that I would do anything like that -- just asking ?--


----------



## yooper420

Well my wife came through her surgery ok, no problems. Will know more tomorrow after seeing Dr. again. Thanks for everyone`s concern.  It`s greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rosebud

That is great new yooper, i hope she gets better soon.

well they were in small cups with a rooter plug of some kind and then a papertowel center, you know the cardboard roll, the leaves are in there and the roll goes down to the pot and is taped together. and there were 3 in a small shipping box and the rolls were cut to fit perfectly.  I hope that made sense.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Well my wife came through her surgery ok, no problems. Will know more tomorrow after seeing Dr. again. Thanks for everyone`s concern.  It`s greatly appreciated.



Glad she is out and ok yoop.


----------



## umbra

Good news Yoop


----------



## Beemer

That's really good news yooper. I see that Michigan may be going for legalizing in 2016.


----------



## Keef

Made sense to me Rose !-- Glad everything went well Yoop !--  Good night all see ya at the Wake and Bake !


----------



## Joe420Camel

sleep well tonight yoop!
hopefully a layer of worry has been removed and your load a little lighter tonight.

but don't "loose any sleep over it",  it'll all be back soon enough. :48:


----------



## giggy

Good to hear yoop.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Eye gunk.... bahhh!!! Wipin' em out.  Good morning crew


----------



## yooper420

After my usual short nights sleep it`s up and at `em time. That means, coffee`s done, get a cup and a bowl and then we can commence with "wake and bake" this morning.  So good morning OFC and let`s do it, "wake and bake" time ya`ll.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Doc, glad you could join us with wake and bake.
Good morning Gloman, you too.


----------



## Kraven

I'm here to yoop, just getting ready to head out to my new nursing job today. I'll see y'all this afternoon. Got a few days of 8's then it will be on to the the 12's. I like them better, don't have to work as many days


----------



## giggy

morning doc, yoop, krav and the rest of the ofc. done had a bowl but still waiting on my coffee. yall have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Krav. Good luck with the new job. 8`s are ok, 12`s are better, but 24`s are the cat`s meow. Worked 24 on, 48 off for 25 years. Definitely the best schedule, for me anyway. Only thing that beats it is retirement.
Good morning giggy, can`t forget you.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Only thing that beats it is retirement.


 I second that emotion!


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Ladies and (using word loosely)Gentleman.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Looks like a storm today !--  GOT to build my boxes and take clones today -- shoulda had it done by the 15th !   I predict that in 3 1/2 months -- Keef gonna have a very good day !


----------



## Joe420Camel

loosy ladies?
too many married men around here... 

caps, bubbler and mug-o-joe 
set and ready, here we... GO!

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Time for Platinum OG on Toast. Yummy in the tummy


----------



## Keef

Looks like it's clearing up storm moving on toward Houston !-- Hey Texas passed an open gun carry law !-  I needs me a gunbelt !-- I'm partial to a shoulder holster but  a tied down peacemaker would look good on me !-  get me one them hats and spurs - I be jingling when I walk !-- This be a crazy a** world we live in !-- I think when I get high enough , I might go outside and shoot something see if the Po-Po show up again !  They know about me !-- Couple years ago I hit a car in a parking lot !-- At the time I was taking 180 mgs of morphine and muscle relaxed all the time !-- I didn't even get a ticket - they brought me home and tried to tell RWS I shouldn't be allowed to drive !  That woman ripped them boys a new one !-  I laughed my a** off after they left !  Later we went and picked up my car !


----------



## Hippie420

Ate five caps last night due to the back wailing. I think five was one too many. At it's peak, it reminded me of an acid buzz.

Next batch, I'm going to try it Keef's way. Keef, do you grind it up before decarbing it and then grind it again after it's crispy?


----------



## Keef

Get down with yo bad self Hippie !-- I powder it by running it thru a screen - decarb before or after no matter !   I like  cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil from the vitamin store cause it still taste like coconut !-- processed will have all flavor removed !-


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Hippie, WeedHopper, Keef and Joe420Camel.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - U need to make U some Cannacaps !- stop by a vitamin store and pick up 1,000 empty --00 - caps !-- find something that fits inside the caps to pack weed in with !-- with some oil or food and it'll help Cuz !  Like the Hippie you'll have to figure out your dosage !--  Take care of yourself so U can take care of her !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. For someone who has never grown out doors, I am hooked. The plants are so happy. They are growing couple inches a day. Totally amazed


----------



## Keef

I got bad memories from outside grows !-- I was hauling water to a grow on restricted government land in Virginia early one morning when soldier boys came the woods on three sides after me !-- They tried to drive me into a trap like an animal !-  Military trained me too boys !-- They were so intent on finding me they never saw the weed they were walking thru !-- I made the wood line and watched them search !  Too much adrenalin for 5:30 in the morning !  Man almost stepped on me !


----------



## Rosebud

Growing outdoors is awesome Umbra. The plants give off amazing energy and they are beautiful.  They made me happy everyday and I miss those beauties.. Enjoy this first outdoor grow.

Yooper I hope your wife is doing pretty darn good this morinig.

Get down with your bad self? LOL, i just read that to mr rb, we used to say that all the time. Thanks again Keef.

For you umbra View attachment 210.jpg


View attachment 174.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Keef said:


> I got bad memories from outside grows !-- I was hauling water to a grow on restricted government land in Virginia early one morning when soldier boys came the woods on three sides after me !-- They tried to drive me into a trap like an animal !-  Military trained me too boys !-- They were so intent on finding me they never saw the weed they were walking thru !-- I made the wood line and watched them search !  Too much adrenalin for 5:30 in the morning !  Man almost stepped on me !




Damn Keef!!


----------



## WeedHopper

I grew Pinapple Express couple yrs ago outside in my Garden between my Tomatoes and Peppers.  Just bent her over and ran her close to the ground. Toughest plant i ever grew,,even came back from my Dog chewing on her. Lol. Loved the grow outside,,was awesome,,just dangerous for me in Texas. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822481&postcount=18


----------



## Beemer

Hippie420 said:


> Ate five caps last night due to the back  wailing. I think five was one too many. At it's peak, it reminded me of  an acid buzz.
> 
> Next batch, I'm going to try it Keef's way. Keef, do you grind it up  before decarbing it and then grind it again after it's crispy?






Good morning weed all you old farts. Hippie I did the same thing a while back with infused milk. I froze it in an ice cube tray. I put 3 in a smoothie and it got me back to the good old acid days. Not sure I want to do it all the time but it sure was fun. I did the same with caps 2 nights ago. Hip was burning so instead of 3 caps I took 4 and it was to much but still fun. 

Here's a chart on temps for all the goodies in our beloved herb. Above this and things disappear.

CANNABINOID, TURPENOID, AND FLAVOID PROPERTIES

?-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)
Boiling point: 157*C / 314.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Euphoriant, Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antiemetic

cannabidiol (CBD)
Boiling point: 160-180*C / 320-356 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Anxiolytic, Analgesic, Antipsychotic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antispasmodic

Cannabinol (CBN)
Boiling point: 185*C / 365 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Oxidation, breakdown, product, Sedative, Antibiotic

cannabichromene (CBC)
Boiling point: 220*C / 428 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal

cannabigerol (CBG)
Boiling point: MP52
Properties: Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal

?-8-tetrahydrocannabinol (?-8-THC)
Boiling point: 175-178*C / 347-352.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Resembles ?-9-THC, Less psychoactive, More stable Antiemetic

tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV)
Boiling point: < 220*C / <428 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Analgesic, Euphoriant



Terpenoid essential oils, their boiling points, and properties


ß-myrcene
Boiling point: 166-168*C / 330.8-334.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Analgesic. Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antimutagenic

ß-caryophyllene
Boiling point: 119*C / 246.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, Cytoprotective (gastric mucosa), Antimalarial

d-limonene
Boiling point: 177*C / 350.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Cannabinoid agonist?, Immune potentiator, Antidepressant, Antimutagenic

linalool
Boiling point: 198*C / 388.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Sedative, Antidepressant, Anxiolytic, Immune potentiator

pulegone
Boiling point: 224*C / 435.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Memory booster?, AChE inhibitor, Sedative, Antipyretic

1,8-cineole (eucalyptol)
Boiling point: 176*C / 348.8 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: AChE inhibitor, Increases cerebral, blood flow, Stimulant, Antibiotic, Antiviral, Antiinflammatory, Antinociceptive

a-pinene
Boiling point: 156*C / 312.8 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, Bronchodilator, Stimulant, Antibiotic, Antineoplastic, AChE inhibitor

a-terpineol
Boiling point: 217-218*C / 422.6-424.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Sedative, Antibiotic, AChE inhibitor, Antioxidant, Antimalarial

terpineol-4-ol
Boiling point: 209*C / 408.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: AChE inhibitor. Antibiotic

p-cymene
Boiling point: 177*C / 350.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antibiotic, Anticandidal, AChE inhibitor



Flavonoid and phytosterol components, their boiling points, and properties


apigenin
Boiling point: 178*C / 352.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Anxiolytic, Antiinflammatory, Estrogenic

quercetin
Boiling point: 250*C / 482 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antioxidant, Antimutagenic, Antiviral, Antineoplastic

cannflavin A
Boiling point: 182*C / 359.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: COX inhibitor, LO inhibitor

ß-sitosterol
Boiling point: 134*C / 273.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, 5-a-reductase, inhibitor


----------



## WeedHopper

I bake mine at 270 for 30 mins,,,and it kicks my butt if i ingest over 7 or 8 tenths of a gram. I use it everyday This way,,,last for 4hrs and up. Love the high.


----------



## umbra

I don't have the Beta symbol on my keyboard, lol, but the sitosterol and the 5 a reductase inhibitor is a Beta antagonist. The beta is the receptor name, just like cb1 or cb2. They inhibit DHT and BPH.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

I use the list/chart Beemer posted for when I vape.


I used [SEE below] for my decarb plan
link: http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/


my cap dosage learning curve:
somewhere between 2-5 caps for me

4 was fun! (just a hint of jittery) 
2 was pleasant but not "high" enough

haven't tried 5 or 3 yet

:48: 

View attachment decarboxylation-graph-1-11.jpg


----------



## Keef

It gets U high too !  Got my new grow boxes drilled out all that's left is to build the spray manifold -- take about 5 minutes and it'll be time move my veg. !-- we fixin to grow some weed now !  3 boxes with 35 grow spots each !   They gonna be full of clones by the time I go to bed tonight !   Growing outside ?-- Good Times ?-- I remember the year of stumps -- I don't want to talk about it !-- rippers got me one day before harvest !  Love the pics Rose !


----------



## bozzo420

see if I have it right. Decarbing is "curing" right?  someone said that hanging pot on the stem for long periods , naturally decarbs it. With the tobacco I grew  had to be cured before smoking. it is really harsh if you smoke it right away. So I built what they call it a kiln. It is a old stand up freezer with a crock pot in the bottom . You put the tobacco in and keep it at 120 degrees for a week. Otherwise you let it hang for a year. It cures naturally in a year.The crock pot has water in it and it keeps it at 90 to 100% humidity  . So If I hang buds in it for a week. is that decarbing it?   just Bozzo thinking......


----------



## Hippie420

Damned if I won't try it at least on a few buds, Bozzo! You might have stumbled onto something there.

Keef, I use the 000 sized caps. You'd have to be Linda Lovelace to swallow anything bigger. I always keep a glass of coke or water close. When one of those babies hang up in your throat, it'll put the hurt on ya.


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo420 said:


> see if I have it right. Decarbing is "curing" right?  someone said that hanging pot on the stem for long periods , naturally decarbs it. With the tobacco I grew  had to be cured before smoking. it is really harsh if you smoke it right away. So I built what they call it a kiln. It is a old stand up freezer with a crock pot in the bottom . You put the tobacco in and keep it at 120 degrees for a week. Otherwise you let it hang for a year. It cures naturally in a year.The crock pot has water in it and it keeps it at 90 to 100% humidity  . So If I hang buds in it for a week. is that decarbing it?   just Bozzo thinking......



bozzo my understanding of decarbing is what we do when we smoke it.. fire decarbs.  But if it is going in your tummy you need to decarb first to change the THA (acids) to THC. You can CURE and do a three month cure in jars but if you are going to eat it then you have to decarb. They are two different things.


----------



## Keef

Rose Nose !-- Got kicked out my own grow room !-- All done with the grow boxes !-- Later when SHE gets out my way I 'll take the freshcuts and be done !   Take my time on my last 2 Bloom boxes won't need them for 2 weeks !   RO system is holding me up !-- had 10 gallon jugs full but now gotta refill them 2 more times at 15 minutes a gallon !-- gotta get me a holding tank !


----------



## bozzo420

ok thanks rose.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, great info Beemer :48:
Thanks


----------



## Kraven

All great info from all you MP artists, I was so excited about what beemer posted I missed this whole page :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

I also begain with that chart. For me and the moisture content of the Weed i am using,,,,, i had to use 270 for 30 mins. The moisture content of your Weed makes a difference on Temps and Drying times to Decarb without loosing potentcy. Also how much your weed is ground makes a difference. Keef decarbs quicker when baking.


----------



## Keef

O.K. let's get kinky !-  somebody 'splain isomerization ! and how to do it !


----------



## Keef

Hopper I haven't been over to skunk pharm in awhile they got a pic of an e-cig liquid homogenizer yet ?


----------



## umbra

Hi Keef, I hope you don't mind if I try to explain isomerization. basicaaly you are taking molecules that are similar in structure and converting them to Delta 9. It is done by heating and adding an acid to the extract. It is only effective with low grade, low thc cannabis. There is more than 1 compound in cannabis. They have slightly different structural formulas. They are described by their elemental positions of the molecules. I only mention this because this is how the description part woks. And again, I am not an organic chemist, but with that said...starting with cannabidiol, by adding heat we end up with
 delta 9 -3,4-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol [alpha] CHCl3 and by adding heat the molecule becomes Delta 8 - 3,4- trans- tetrahydrocannabinol [alpha] EtOH.
The changes that occur are minor, the first reaction forms a third ring by attaching the oxygen at 1' to the carbon at 8. The 2nd reaction is just shifting of 1 double bond from the 1,2 position to the 6,1 position. Once refluxed for 2 hrs then washed with 5% bicarbonate of soda solution. Then separated.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Hi Keef, I hope you don't mind if I try to explain isomerization. basicaaly you are taking molecules that are similar in structure and converting them to Delta 9. It is done by heating and adding an acid to the extract. It is only effective with low grade, low thc cannabis. There is more than 1 compound in cannabis. They have slightly different structural formulas. They are described by their elemental positions of the molecules. I only mention this because this is how the description part woks. And again, I am not an organic chemist, but with that said...starting with cannabidiol, by adding heat we end up with
> delta 9 -3,4-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol [alpha] CHCl3 and by adding heat the molecule becomes Delta 8 - 3,4- trans- tetrahydrocannabinol [alpha] EtOH.
> The changes that occur are minor, the first reaction forms a third ring by attaching the oxygen at 1' to the carbon at 8. The 2nd reaction is just shifting of 1 double bond from the 1,2 position to the 6,1 position. Once refluxed for 2 hrs then washed with 5% bicarbonate of soda solution. Then separated.



:yeahthat:


----------



## umbra

take a bunch of oil add 10 times the volume with ethyl alcohol. add 1 drop of sulphuric acid per gram of oil, 1 drop at a time. boil for 2 hrs. let it cool. add an equal volume of water and 1/2 volume of ether. shake vigorously. the water and ether will separate. wash the ether layer with bicarbonate of soda. separate water and ether again. let evaporate.


----------



## yooper420

Understand a little about the chemistry, probably enough to get myself in trouble. On another note, my wife came through fine, sounded in good spirits when I just talked to her. She should be out of the hospital by the weekend, not home though. Wanna thank everyone for their concern and well wishes.


----------



## Keef

Thank U Brother Umbra !-- So unless U working with something like kilos of brickweed it is not worth the effort !-- trying to figure out How U can do that without pickle jars and 5 gallon buckets !  I got the battery acid !-- No microwave cooking ?-- that reminds me !-- microwave decarbing ?


----------



## umbra

microwave decarb problem is temp stabilization and time duration. No iso oil is not worth the effort unless swag. there is microwave distillation. however, it is professional item and not cheap. But Grey Wolf might be able to adapt something. You might ask next time you're at skunkpharm.


----------



## umbra

here is what I am talking about
http://www.labcompare.com/1221-Muff...NEOS-Microwave-Extraction-System/?ppim=4596_0


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I love when U talk all scientific and stuff !-- I already knew but the method I was taught is street chemistry !-- I'm like -- that far from the Mexican border !--  I feel a responsibility to provide a basic THC e-cig liquid for the masses made from mex. Kilos  at a reasonable price !-- I have to build a market after the law changes and most have never had anything but brickweed !-- Peeps be loving them some E-cig liquid if they ever try it !  Then and only then does the premium liquid show up !


----------



## Keef

Keef wants a BHOgart hash oil machine for his birthday - the one pound size !-- gonna have to run some brickweed thru it just to know !  All I have left to do is build a homogenizer and get some shrink wrap for packaging !-- got a gallon of food grade vegatable glycerin and a hundred 2 mil dropper bottles !-- Ain't playing !


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear it, Yoop. Hope she comes home soon. Trying to get a good night's sleep in a hospital is like a football bat.


----------



## bozzo420

good news yoop.  long drive for you back and forth,   take care my friend. 

one week and I'll have the grow up and started. I will start off with 4 seeds. white widow, a deep cheese, a money maker and a Holland's hope. all feminized. for clone mothers, and they will become my early forced flower girls .that gives me 70 days before the force starts.  is that enough? we will see.    I like what I see about the money makers . Master kush x Hindu kush x skunk.......that skunk guy sure got around.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, up and at `em, it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

C99... mmm.. I love you Cinderella!  

Good morning Yoop and all of OFC!


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, dressed in white scrub's this am...new job requires the skilled nursing positions to be in white, all others....CNA's, Tech's they can wear whatever color they want....it's a darn good thing they are paying me so well, I feel like one of the guys you call when things get a lil crazy :rofl:


----------



## yooper420

The white coats are coming, the white coats are coming, run, hide, hurry up and.........



........"wake and bake".


----------



## bozzo420

the 4 strains from last year all good , but blended together......kick butt good.   morning bake done.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.-- Kraven - be glad they don't make U wear one of them little nurse hats !-- Mane ya'll I feel like I took a beating yesterday !- Everything hurts !-- Got most of it done !- One of my new veg boxes had a hole in it so I had to patch it -- fill it up with fresh cuts this morning -  Hey !-- this RO water is tricky !-- Filtered tap water has a pH of 8.5 -- RO water is 6.2 -- add the nutes and it drops to 4.7 !--got to add 5 mils Cal/Mag per gallon or I could show U what boron defiecncy looks like !-  dialing in on the plants Happy Zone !  Taking a long Wake and Bake this morning cause I feel old today hope it be better later !


----------



## WeedHopper

I wear white too. I own a Paint Company. Lol
Im a wall Doctor. WAKING AND BAKING.
Morning my Friends.


----------



## Keef

Shuffling thru the Texas sand - but my head's in Mississippi !--


----------



## Hippie420

Whatcha use to bring the PH back up, Cuz?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, and to you dr. paint. I love paint... 

Keef, i hear you... i am a little trashed today after just cooking off two rso batches.

Kraven, have a great first day. They are lucky to have you!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- Hippie -- pH UP !- got a bottle of pH DOWN too !-- pH UP is potent !-- 1/4 mil per gallon gets me from 4.7 to 6 -- I let pH drift between 5.4-6.4-  any higher or lower and I adjust it !


----------



## Hippie420

Wanna save a fortune? Buy a box of NaHCO3. Any generic will work, but I use Arm & Hammer.
PH down? Phosphoric acid. You can buy the orange stuff from GN, or you can buy the orange stuff from TSC and save five bucks or more per gallon. Look for "Milkstone remover". It's used for cleaning milking equipment in dairy production.
I keep a little tighter rein on my PH. At 5.6 it gets raised, and at 6.0 it gets lowered.

Just tucked into a bowl of bubble that I made two years ago. I thought this stuff was supposed to degrade? Holy crap! Kicks like a Missouri mule!


----------



## bozzo420

every since I changed to Cogo's nutrients I have never needed ph up or down or cal mag.
that's why I love the stuff.2 bottles and forget all else.

hippie how's the girls coming along?


----------



## Hippie420

One beauty, one so-so, and two mutant runts. All I need is for the beauty to be a lady.

If it wasn't for the love of growing the stuff, I wouldn't bother. I've still got 75% of the weed from my first grow years ago, not to mention all the successive grows that have followed.


----------



## Keef

Hippie just send all your excess to me and you'll have plenty room to build up stock ! That hash too !!    U don't want that stuff to get too old !--   I promise I'll take very good care of it !-  Guess I better add a disclaimer -- just joking folks!


----------



## Keef

I was worried that I would end up pollenating my whole crop when I bred that T.E. to my girls .-- He openned them flowers within 8 feet of my girls !-- I have found only one seed pod on one plant that got fertilized that wasn't intentional !   I'm real excited about the cross --looks like the seed will be ready in a couple weeks !-- All I want from the cross is to take some of the sativa stretch out my Widow shorten her up some without hurting her potency -- The T.E. might just do the trick and bring something of it's own to the party too !-- I'll know shortly !


----------



## umbra

I get home from work and I see a helicopter circling overhead. My neighbor is out and says they've been circling for 3 hours. Pulled the outdoor plants into a shed for a bit, just to be sure.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra could be something simple as a lost child or a fugitive. From my guerrilla experience They fly grids in the day and come back at night with FLIR, if it's not a structure, they have to have a specific warrant to do that. Anyway if they spotted you they would have just logged the GPS spot and left the area so as not to tip you off. Then they do a night FLIR run. The reason is that pot seems to either hold heat or is just naturally ~2-3 degrees F hotter than the surrounding vegetation and it makes an impressive FLIR signature.


----------



## Keef

So if I was a ripper the thing to do is go out in a small plane at night with some flir and mark my target on a map ?  Scary sheet !-- finished with the grow room up grade !-- got 100 plus clones  in 3 different stages of rooting -- 35 fresh cuts --  100 plus in bloom at 4 different stages of bloom 2 weeks apart !  They's a lot of weed back there ya'll !   My first grow " Unit " is complete!-- next step - clone the Unit !


----------



## thegloman

Howdy all!  Hippie, I'd be willling to take all that nasty OLD weed off your hands for you. lol  I'm sure Keef & me could find a use for it.  LMAO!

I'm having to use an old compaq now days with WinXP on it & oh boy is it slow.  I need a new hard drive for my Acer.  It seems they keep laptop hard drives locked up someplace special cuz I can't find one locally.  Guess I'll have to try online if this boat anchor will cooperate.

I've been practicing my indoor skills a bit & thought y'all might like to see a pic.
This is a White Widow X ? and a strawberry kush X White Rhino.   WW on the right WR on the left  These were germ'd on 12/1/15
The one in the middle is just a freak. lol

View attachment DSCF0035.jpg


----------



## umbra

Kravenhead said:


> Umbra could be something simple as a lost child or a fugitive. From my guerrilla experience They fly grids in the day and come back at night with FLIR, if it's not a structure, they have to have a specific warrant to do that. Anyway if they spotted you they would have just logged the GPS spot and left the area so as not to tip you off. Then they do a night FLIR run. The reason is that pot seems to either hold heat or is just naturally ~2-3 degrees F hotter than the surrounding vegetation and it makes an impressive FLIR signature.


 So I put the plants back out and added a few more.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> So I put the plants back out and added a few more.



:aok:


----------



## Keef

Looking good Gloman !-- Go Umbra ! -- I like the attitude !   Man I got aches on my pains !-- capped up and waiting on relief !  Keep that pipe hot for a little while and I be alright !--


----------



## Hippie420

Glo, ebay is a great place to buy computer parts. Save wear and tear and have 'em shipped to yer mailbox.

Thanks for the offer of eradicating my nasty old stash, too!


----------



## Keef

Looking good Gloman -- is that Widow my grandbaby ? Rose knows and since it happened before we got here we've been forgiven - I think !-- Umbra - I be liking that attitude !


----------



## Keef

Somebody got high and posted twice !-


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. I see I`m just in time for the first session of "wake and bake". So coffee in one hand and a bowl in the other hand and what do we have ?  "Wake and Bake", let`s go for it ya`ll.


----------



## yooper420

My wife did not get transferred to the rehab facility last night (paperwork), so we wait for it this morning. Sure will be nice having her here, instead of 88 miles away.


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
When I tried, for the first time ever, to pollinate a bud, it worked as planned. Only the one bud and branch had seeds, 68 of `em. Gave a couple of buds to a friend to try, lo and behold, she found one seed. I have not found any other seeds. I gave her 6 more seeds, hopefully she can get a girl or two. We`ll find out soon enough. Told her all 4 of the seeds I planted, sprouted.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Looking good Gloman -- is that Widow my grandbaby ? Rose knows and since it happened before we got here we've been forgiven - I think !-- Umbra - I be liking that attitude !


 

Why Yes !  Grandpa.  That's one of your widows grand daughters.  Don't know who her mama got down with, but she began flowering in only 3 days after the light went to 12X12.  You also have a grand son, but I've put him in isolation to collect his pollen.


----------



## thegloman

Good Morning OFC!  Starting the day out with a full 00 cap of RSO & a doob of Purple Haze.  I Think I'm gonna make it another day!  Whoo-Hoo!

I'm getting a kick out of this indoor growing buisness.  Pollinating only chosen buds?
Can't do that outside.  This is cool!


----------



## yooper420

gloman,
Real good to see you stopping around to check on the rest of us old farts. Your indoor girls are lookin` good, keep it up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Why does stuff always hurt when U get up ?--  That dam Widow do get around !- Been a long time but I 'm pretty sure who grandma was and she's still kicking !-- She's carrying The T.E. seed right now !   Supervised RWS as she created the new cross !  I keep talking about the cross but that T.E. is magnificent !-- She will be with me a long time I hope !   Beat this old body up some redoing the grow room but will be worth it and I'll heal !-- Gloman I  clone ole mama widow and she continues to put some pistols (white Vs ). on for the whole 6 weeks in veg. -- Then send her to bloom and she starts kicking right away !   Good Day to all !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys.... I need to get my pipe...brb....  Ok having some that black goodness is LBH x BD8  I call it purple haze and I LOVE IT. Very speedy but leaves you after a few hours very relaxed.. I wish i could take credit for growing it, but i cant. 

Yopper I  bet it will be so nice to have mrs yopper back home. Sending healing wishes for her.  
Keef, no forgiveness needed.  You guys rock.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- do love a good morning buzz !-- In a world where we could freely exchange genetics the O.F.C. would REALLY ROCK !-- breed us an O.F.C. Sledge Hammer !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Yoop that is good news. The helicopters overhead is a hard one to shake. I am totally compliant with State and Local ordinances, so there shouldn't be any surprises but...you never know. The tent is as full as it can get and getting ready to flip the switch to start flowering. Anything that is still vegging, is in the closet or outside.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, I have always been legal, 6 years or so, and I am still paranoid... It is crazy. I feel ya!


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> The helicopters overhead is a hard one to shake. I am totally compliant with State and Local ordinances, so there shouldn't be any surprises but...you never know.


 Wait 'til they come storming in with five vehicles and nine cops (ten if you count the K9), only to say "sorry" and leave.
Spooky sh*t.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hippie420 said:


> Wait 'til they come storming in with five vehicles and nine cops (ten if you count the K9), only to say "sorry" and leave.
> Spooky sh*t.



................I would die..


----------



## yooper420

Rose, umbra,
Thanks, it will be good to get her home, but that`s still a couple weeks away. She`s coming back here for a "swing bed", a bed in physical rehab. 
The helicopter Nazi`s will put the fear of something in ya, they did me, even though I thought I was legal, at the time, not according to them. Did not go to jail, they took my girls and told me it was up to the Prosecuting Attorney. Never heard a word from him, even after a call from my attorney. Good for me.


----------



## Keef

I might be a wee bit over Texas plant limit !  For me it's like being a little bit pregnant !-- One plant or a couple hundred -- I get caught -- I go to jail !   Rose can I assume that the pardon also covers PPG and Jamaican Ice seed ?   Would have liked to grow some of that Jamaican Ice but I'm just not set up for a sativa like that !  -- They came from a family farm up in the Blue Mountains !-- The PPG came from India -- Wasn't it a monster ? Did anyone get it to finish properly ?  -- Don't worry I ain't naming names !--


----------



## Hippie420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ................I would die..


 Cool as a cucumber when they were here, and after they left, I walked down to a park bench I have by the creek and shook like I was having a grand mall seizure.
Never let the bastards see you sweat.


----------



## Joe420Camel

years ago, I was living in a condo and my neighbor went crazy (with power) once she became the HOA secretary...
This was before I grew but LONG after I started smoking (that was in full force, just mexi-schwag-weed) 
anyway
I had 5 computers FOLD-ing (think bit-coin-minig except for cancer research) in my basement which ran the PC's @ 100% use = lots of HEAT.  I used a portable AC unit ducted to the basement window...

while I was @ work, a state away doing a delivery, I get a call from the wife (not married @ that time yet) saying there are 2 local LEO's and a DEA agent @ the door... 

the F((*&^^$(_*^ing&%(%%#*unt got the DEA to come to my door assuming the AC duct was for growing weed

no, there was no growing but there was weed and paraphernalia galore... 
she turned them away!  
no warrant and the person your asking for is not here = come back later now please leave.

bottom line is I had to call the DEA and ask them to come out and walk through my house (dog stayed in the car) to prove there was no grow in the basement. 

FUN times :vap-bobby_on_the_be



lets see what 5 caps = ... took them 50 minutes ago... 2 hits off the bubbler too... (rollercoaster) clack clack clack clack


----------



## Keef

All to oppress gentle people who want to grow or use a non addictive plant !-- I used to think I was crazy and I might be but this world we live in makes no sense sometimes !   Hey U know them Po-Po Interceptor cars they got ?-- They don't do sharp right turns very well at high speed !-- Just saying !


----------



## yooper420

When the chopper was circling my house I was sitting on the porch, with my feet on the railing watching them, through binoculars, as they fly by. Did I mention that on the railing, on either side of me was a flowering marijuana plant ? The caravan hit my driveway and up it they came. Out of the trucks they came, all in camo, flak jackets and pistols. The head honcho came up to me, said I`m Sgt so and so of the State po-po. He asked "Have you got a card ?" Sure do, I`ll get it.


----------



## Rosebud

Good for you yooper... Keef, exactly, gentle people growing a health giving plant... You guys have it so hard in the south.


----------



## Keef

Such a waste of time and tax dollars !-- Never thought I'd live long enough to see the law change !-- To not be an Outlaw anymore is hard for me to wrap my mind around !-- I keep thinking it must be some kind of trick !  Not sure I could just jump up and say look what I can do with weed just yet !  I'm headed towards a hundred pounds a year -- little late for me to back off now !-- Any idea how much the value of the e-cig liquid and such  would be !-- I come from a line of centurians -- I'm 59 and have no plans to try to survive on a pension and Medicare !   I'm sorry !-- I like living well !  The green revolution is right up my alley -- I'm just beginning !-- Somewhere out there is a genetically engineered weed with unheard of THC. levels and Keef is bird dogging it !-- Come on home Keef take real good care of U !


----------



## Keef

Spring Break down here and a breaker was busted and went to jail for 7 grams of weed !  7 GRAMS!!  Glad they got that dangerous man off the beach !  Makes me VERY ANGRY !


----------



## bozzo420

they use to fly over my grow all the time. until I posted my registry number pointing up. I don't get to many fly overs anymore. 

I remember years ago I had one plant and it was looking good. I taped plastic flowers to it to make it look like a flowering bush. I was standing right next to it when a chopper flew over at tree top level. I could see the guy real good and he could see me good also. lets just say the plant died that day .after my shorts got washed.


----------



## Keef

Going to jail would be bad but what would hurt me more would be the loss of the genetics !  Popped one of my precious Tranquil Widow seed out to see how they developing -- they'll be mature in 2 weeks or so !   That little mother is packed with seed !


----------



## yooper420

Got the word, my wife is leaving the hospital, via ambulance, for the 100 mile ride here to our hospital. She`ll be in a "swing bed" for 2 weeks, then home, hopefully. She should be here around 6:30. Time for me to get supper and go visit.


----------



## Hippie420

Good to hear, Yoop!


A question for the Brain Trust; It's been a few years since I've started from seed, and I've never grown an Indica only strain. What's wrong with this plant? 

View attachment DSCN0053.JPG


----------



## Keef

TOO MUCH NUTES !-- This is not SATIVA -- Starve the thing Hippie and it'll thrive !-- half what U would feed a Sativa ! -- or it needs CAL/MAG !- can't be anything else U got the pH nailed !


----------



## Hippie420

I thought about that, but the indica heavy breeds I worked with before loved high nutes that would kill a sativa dominant plant.

I'll throttle the nutes back for a week and see if it improves.


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't be the first time I been wrong !-- if it is something else let me know what it is in case it happens to me !


----------



## bozzo420

no idea...to much is my guess. but that's what it is a guess.  never done hydro.


----------



## Rosebud

Does this help Hippie? I have not seen that up close and personal before. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233


----------



## Hippie420

It did help. Thank you. The PH has been climbing on occasion, so I'll monitor it a bit closer. I know when the PH goes up, it locks out all the goodies that the chart concerns as far as nitrogen and potash.
I'll cut back on the nutes a bit, too. Maybe the babies don't need 'em all that strong.


----------



## Keef

I'm a bad man !- convinced RWS she was sick so she would call in sick tonight !-- after she did I healed her and talked her into making me some chicken etouffee for supper !  Yoop hope all went well on the transfer !-- Tell Mrs. Yoop that the O.F.C. sends best wishes and hope she heals rapidly !-


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I'm a bad man !- convinced RWS she was sick so she would call in sick tonight !-- after she did I healed her and talked her into making me some chicken etouffee for supper !  Yoop hope all went well on the transfer !-- Tell Mrs. Yoop that the O.F.C. sends best wishes and hope she heals rapidly !-




Woot keef, yoop, same here best wished on a sppedy recovery. Tired, but glad to be home OFC


----------



## Keef

Kraven in da house !-- U should slide on over and we'll burn a fatty on the back porch and  fall in on some cajun food !--  Hey do ya'll still use those old Austin -Moore hip implants ? Used to work with a Dr. Before all these high dollar drills saws and stuff came out - Had 2 Black and Decker battery drills that we gas sterilized and me and that old man would do hip replacement in 60 minutes - skin to skin !  I bet they got fancy stuff now !


----------



## Kraven

Yea hips/ knees have come a long way. But what I'm doing now is being the charge nurse at a nursing home, it's was rewarding work today, and I'm there because they offered me more money than where I was at, and I was ready for a change....had gotten tired of hospital work.


----------



## Kraven

Got the fatty rolled and walking yo way :48:


----------



## Keef

3 - 12s a week nights ? I know what U mean about the hospital !- I trained and stayed on staff a couple years up at B.A.M.C. in San Antonio back in the early 80s -- it was peace time so we took all trauma in town especially gunshot wounds to train the Docs and staff !-- I left big hospitals twice to take a job in a one horse small town hospitals -- took the EMT courses and worked the ER when surgery was slow which was most times !  I had been single for 5 years and -- there are just so many cute little girls up in there ! Then one day I came around the corner and there she was !-  The notorious RWS and my single days were over !


----------



## Hippie420

Had an old bar room buddy that worked at the local nursing home. When asked what he did for a living, he said he was a wrinkle roller at a raisin farm.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, i am the first one up!!!! Just got up to let the dogs out, noticed the babies needed water, smoked some nurse larry and here i am. not doing coffee yet.. It is the middle of the night here.. 
Hope you guys catch up!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Morning all! Hope everyone is well in here and medicated.  

I did a large picture update in my journal yesterday, "The Dr's Office", on post #196. Hope to see some of you in there, especially since I dove not only back into hydro.. but into 100% LED flowering action!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, Rose and Doc. Was up in time to watch "The Farm Show" at 6am here, with coffee and a bowl of White Widow. Just now getting around to typing, one finger at that.


----------



## giggy

good saturday morning rosey, doc, yoop, and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl on the way in and waiting on my coffee. yoop i type one most of the time. how is your wife yoop? i got some reading to catch up on, so you may have posted it already. peace


----------



## Kraven

G'mornin OFC
G'mornin Rose
G'mornin Doc
G'mornin yoop (still worried about mrs. yoop)
G'mornin Giggy

did the res change and filled back with plain pH'ed water, she still has a weeks worth of stores to use up and she will come off soon after next weekend maybe in as little as 8-12 days tops. Bowl in hand coffee in other....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> did the res change and filled back with plain pH'ed water, she still has a weeks worth of stores to use up and she will come off soon after next weekend maybe in as little as 8-12 days tops. Bowl in hand coffee in other....




Good, I'm interested in your run particularly at the moment, so keep us updated! :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends.


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Good, I'm interested in your run particularly at the moment, so keep us updated! :aok:



Sure thing Doc. Gonna pop that sweet seeds dark devil auto this weekend so its ready to slip into the DWC when I pull my other plant.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yooper420

I thank everyone for their concern and well wishes for my wife. Yesterday evening she was moved from the hospital to a nursing home for rehab. We hope 2 weeks will do it, but don`t know. This place sucks, no tv, no phone, one metal folding chair to sit on, but it is clean. So, gotta take the cell phone and chager, the tv and I ain`t takin` no lazy boy up there. May I`ll just use a pillow on the metal chair.


----------



## WeedHopper

A nursing home with no TV,,,what tha hell.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> A nursing home with no TV,,,what tha hell.


 I'll bet starvation and torture are their only forms of entertainment. The oldsters around these parts would have the place burnt to the ground before sundown!

Yoop, do they have flush toilets?


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, i just watched the link you posted. Very interesting.. Good points bad points.  I don't think he knows that the daily smokers are old people.  

That nursing home sounds awful... You need a recliner in there to visit well.  Shoot.


----------



## yooper420

Last post before I go. My buddy just stopped by and he told me his wife worked as a RN in one. According to Federal law, a nursing home will have no TV, no phone, no bed rails. One reason, the oldsters got further to fall with bed rails and they want the family to supply the TV, etc. They better have an extra pillow cause my behind ain`t that big. Gotta go.

PS,
Maybe should say does not have to supply rather then will not have.


----------



## WeedHopper

THAT sounds like a Crap Hole.
These are our Elderly and they deserve to be treated with dignity. my Mother was in a Nursing Home for almost a yr due to lung problems from open heart surgery. She had a TV and was treated very well, by some awesome Nurses at a nice place.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hippie, i just watched the link you posted.


 Wasn't me. What link?


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Morning O.F.C. !- kinda kripple !-- Green Fang !--  I run nothing but LEDs- they are one reason I run a Sea Of Green -- LIGHT PENETRATION --U  have a 6 ft. Plant with LEDs above only the top third or so gets sufficient light !-- For best results I'd suggest SOG or SCROG  or a quick turn around of small plants !- REASONING -- light penetration is even over the whole plant !-- not enough light and buds won't harden up !-- This isn't from a book it's something I had to learn !


----------



## Keef

Why is it when U dragging the world piles on the B.S. -- RWS developed a spidermite phobia after the infestation !-- She was.back there an hour with my scope looking and just brought me a leaf with one of them Bastids on it !-- insert a stream of profanity here !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> I might be a wee bit over Texas plant limit ! For me it's like being a little bit pregnant !-- One plant or a couple hundred -- I get caught -- I go to jail ! Rose can I assume that the pardon also covers PPG and Jamaican Ice seed ? Would have liked to grow some of that Jamaican Ice but I'm just not set up for a sativa like that ! -- They came from a family farm up in the Blue Mountains !-- The PPG came from India -- Wasn't it a monster ? Did anyone get it to finish properly ? -- Don't worry I ain't naming names !--


 
I thought I was gonna, but winter said otherwise.
I just sent off for some of Nirvanas ICE. Looks like a pretty good Indica.
I'm going to do a PGG indoors after the ones I have are done.
Even though they're Monsters, I think I can tame one. lol
If so, I'll give her some of your grandsons pollen keef & see if the early turnover will carry through.

Keef I'm gonna have some pics up soon of the modified lights. I cut 3 holes on either side of the hood & put a 100w cfl in each on the ends.
Two bulbs in the middle on either side giving the whole set up 1050w. in a very small space. 2x4x5 The girls seem to like it long as they don't get too close.
Heat is a problem already without a fan going all the time. I'll get a better exhaust sys. soon.


----------



## Keef

I like what you've done Gloman !-- the cfls - U were able to use that adapter on on of those extra CFL bulbs ?--  Me and these spidermites are.about to go to war or should I say genecide !-- my rosemary plants just aren't big enough to be a deterent yet !-- boiling some rosemary to make rosemary.spray -- thinking about a regular fumigation with  rosemary -- dry it and light it and let it smolder till the grow room is smoky !   Gloman don't put that pollen on anything yet !--  Cooking up some caps - got stuff to do and the body is holding me back !-- I got a sidekick that has become on hell of a pot pharmer -- pretty soon I won't be teaching her she'll be teaching me !   These spidermites don't stand a chance !   I thought the pharm was kicking it but RWS convinced me to cut the nutes in half !-- It looks like I hit them with some kind of high power fertilizer or something -- I am here to say  Less is More when it comes to growing my Widow and the T.E. -


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry Hippie, another Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yur all a bunch a long haired Hippies,,ya dang potheads. LOL


----------



## Rosebud

I resemble that remark WH.


----------



## Keef

How U know I got a pony tail ?  Hopper's in Texas ?-- I'll have to sic some Widow on the young whippersnapper !-- I'll leave the bud home and break out some Widow Hash or some of that 50/50 Widow BHO and Veg. Glycerin I'm working on !--. Turn Junior into a Wobble Head !


----------



## Keef

Hey Guys - Is there a special pipe U smoke BHO in ? Where might might a person obtain such a device? Drop some 411 on a brother !--


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Yur all a bunch a long haired Hippies,,ya dang potheads. LOL


 I beg to differ with you, Sir. You are a pothead. I'm a medical marijuana patient. Got the card to prove it!


----------



## Keef

Goodnight O.F.C. !-- Rosebud or any of U other night owls -- Maybe I shouldn't do this but I'd like to introduce U to the family -- Go to a cable channel called "Destination America" and see the family on a show called "Mountain Monsters "!


----------



## Hippie420

Is that you, Rougarou?


----------



## yooper420

Morning OFC, got coffee, got a bowl, must mean morning ritual time. Time to "wake and bake". Do not like going to the nursing home to see my wife. No matter how you look at it, it`s 99% old people waiting to die. At least this place is clean. During my career, was in a couple that were not nice, not clean and not caring. Time for another bowl.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Yoop hang in there - she'll be home before U know it !- And -  U know better than to bring out them old memories and toss them around !-- this Ain't then and this is just for what -- 2 weeks !--  We gonna have a glorious Sunday Morning Wake and Bake Thowdown !


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> Yur all a bunch a long haired Hippies,,ya dang potheads. LOL


 
Huh ? Takes one to know one. So, join yer long haired pot smoking` brothers and sisters. I`ll burn one with ya, ya hippie.
.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, keef and the rest of the ofc. got my bowl and my cup o coffee. i be smoking home grown bag seed this morning, they have all ganged up against me smoking the sour diesel indoors. hell i open a jar and i start hearing them. the ol lady loves the smoke but isn't much on the smell. i told her i had 4 more beans. i pulled it at milky(12 1/2 weeks) but the next time i'm gonna let it amber some a little more to my liking.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Morning OFC, got coffee, got a bowl, must mean morning ritual time. Time to "wake and bake". Do not like going to the nursing home to see my wife. No matter how you look at it, it`s 99% old people waiting to die. At least this place is clean. During my career, was in a couple that were not nice, not clean and not caring. Time for another bowl.





Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.!-- Yoop hang in there - she'll be home before U know it !- And -  U know better than to bring out them old memories and toss them around !-- this Ain't then and this is just for what -- 2 weeks !--  We gonna have a glorious Sunday Morning Wake and Bake Thowdown !





Morning all, I'm in for the wake and bake. Hang in there yoop, it looks like a bad situation but it's all gonna get better in a week or two, wishing your wife the best healing mojo i got....and for you a big o'l man hug....it's gotta be tougher than your letting on and i feel ya.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Yur all a bunch a long haired Hippies,,ya dang potheads. LOL



yes we have long hair but i'm more redneck then hippy. i grew up a country boy there in texas but i was also around bikers all my life. now a days i'm just a long haired pot grower/smoker. lol


----------



## giggy

morning krav, let keep the fires lit.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Thanks man, it helps.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
morning, ya long haired pot grower/smoker.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Morning OFC, got coffee, got a bowl, must mean morning ritual time. Time to "wake and bake". Do not like going to the nursing home to see my wife. No matter how you look at it, it`s 99% old people waiting to die. At least this place is clean. During my career, was in a couple that were not nice, not clean and not caring. Time for another bowl.



yoop sometimes we have to deal, good thing a couple weeks if i remember right, then home. with no tv and such then you are the bright light to her day. i take a toke to her speedy recovery and your sanity brother.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Is that you, Rougarou?



i thought i heard something growling last night, or was that the puppies playing?


----------



## giggy

someone here either yooper or hippie that likes heavy metal rock too. i found a online station that is pretty good. it is called metal nation radio here's a link.
http://www.metalnationradio.com/


----------



## Keef

Waiting for my AM caps to kick in !-- I took a couple extra this morning for Yoop !-- 'bout the time the pipe is empty - the caps kick in !-- I don't even throw fan leaves from bloom away !-- I decarb and eat it anything except the best for smoke !  Just take more !-- this morning I ate 8-- 00-- caps full of fan leaves from bloom !-- no doubt in my mind - I be alright in a few !


----------



## Keef

Hippie what U know about the Roogaroo and the skunk ape ?-- I used to pack one them Road Warrior 12 Ga. Double barrel pistols back in the swamp !-- Any threat within 10-15 feet gets turned into hamburger !-- Ain't no reason to be scared - when U the baddest thing in the swamp !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Hippie what U know about the Roogaroo and the skunk ape ?-- I used to pack one them Road Warrior 12 Ga. Double barrel pistols back in the swamp !-- Any threat within 10-15 feet gets turned into hamburger !-- Ain't no reason to be scared - when U the baddest thing in the swamp !



Yup Keef a mossburg dbl barrel 12ga. cut stock /barrel and load 00 buck with rock salt. Don't wanna kill anyone just make them remember me.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys!


----------



## giggy

morning keef and rose, second round going.


----------



## Keef

Maybe 8 caps was too many caps !-- All was well before I stood up !-- Not sure if I'm bullet proof but I could probably stop one or two !   Got to close one eye to see only one keyboard !-- Kraven - No rock salt for me !- I'm an Outlaw remember !-- miss that ole pistol - they was a incident with a husband when I was single !-- I bet he was 8 ft. tall and 300 pounds !-  looked like that anyway !- He wanted to.hurt me real bad but not enough to charge a little man with a great big gun !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Maybe 8 caps was too many caps !-- All was well before I stood up !-- Not sure if I'm bullet proof but I could probably stop one or two !   Got to close one eye to see only one keyboard !-- Kraven - No rock salt for me !- I'm an Outlaw remember !-- miss that ole pistol - they was a incident with a husband when I was single !-- I bet he was 8 ft. tall and 300 pounds !-  looked like that anyway !- He wanted to.hurt me real bad but not enough to charge a little man with a great big gun !



lol 8 caps, your along for the ride now...and rock salt will really get somethings attention, not only does the initial impact not tickle but the burn that comes after is something to behold, plus it's hard to prove you shot someone when they cant find any lead


----------



## Grower13

Y'all get this 50 year old up to speed........... what is a "cap"?...... they sound like something good........ hope yall are high as you wanna be.


----------



## Keef

Welcome Home Grower !- U found your people !-- Caps?-- Cannacaps !-- I make them the lazy way !-  dry weed run thru a screen and decarbed ( baked in a mason jar at 230 for 30 min.)  Pack that sheet into empty gelatin capsules and chase it with a tablespoon of coconut oil !  Any oil or food with oil like a peanut butter sandwich works just fine !-- 'bout an hour later Boom !- Boom !


----------



## Keef

Kraven - I still haven't got that bottle of Apple Pie 'shine !- what's up with that ?


----------



## Kraven

O goodness, you won't want to mess my shine up with all them silly additives. A good wallup of my shine is like takin' a deep sip of really cold ice water.... and thats all you'll be needin'    ~wicked grin~


----------



## giggy

Grower13 said:


> Y'all get this 50 year old up to speed........... what is a "cap"?...... they sound like something good........ hope yall are high as you wanna be.



welcome to the ofc grower. keef and a few others use what they call canna caps, it is a cap filled with the good stuff kinda like eating brownies or cookies. damn now i got the munchies.


----------



## Keef

It's not for me Kraven !- I had to give it up along with the morphine !-- U see I give RWS a couple fingers of 100 proof Southern Comfort and turn on some blues and she has to cook Cajun food !-  she can't help it !-  I was just wondering what would happen if I gave her some White Mule Apple Pie !  190+ proof U say ?-- might be a little hot for even her !


----------



## Keef

Caps -- Grower 13 ?-- I'm a light weight !-- The Gloman and Rose eat caps made with RSO !   Look up and you'll see them fly by once in awhile !


----------



## Keef

I think I'm allergic to alcohol anyway !-- I used to wake up with whiskey bumps !-- U know when U drink too much and bump into things - trees, doors , people's fists , things that U can 't seem to remember !


----------



## Rosebud

:rofl::stoned::clap::giggle::lama::heart:


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Flipped the tent last night. Bunch of girls outside as well. Met someone who makes RSO in WA. He mentioned leaving some RSO for me with NCH. I will let you know how I like it.


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning all giggy I forgot to wave when I passed your country yesterday. Just passed Bowling green Ky. will be home soon. I can't wait t0o get the light up and some clones cooking. I have a friend with 3 different Kush strains ready to lollypop some clones for me.
the snowbirds are flying home .


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> Good morning all giggy I forgot to wave when I passed your country yesterday. Just passed Bowling green Ky. will be home soon. I can't wait t0o get the light up and some clones cooking. I have a friend with 3 different Kush strains ready to lollypop some clones for me.
> the snowbirds are flying home .



maybe one of these trips we can meet. i'll get keef to forward you my email.


----------



## Rosebud

I would make you rso Umbra..


----------



## Keef

I'll take care of that Giggy !-- Had a nap -  did the E.I.E.I.O. thing -- Time for an afternoon burn !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I would make you rso Umbra..


 I know you would. I am hoping to make some for myself if things go well. Hal and I mentioned you to his friend. But we couldn't give him too much detail, because we don't know nothing, lol.:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Keef

They is some sick individuals up in here !-- It takes a twisted genius to put a mushroom extract in they RSO - Hash Oil or e-cig liquid !-- Ya'll scare me !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> They is some sick individuals up in here !-- It takes a twisted genius to put a mushroom extract in they RSO - Hash Oil or e-cig liquid !-- Ya'll scare me !



That would knock your socks off....


----------



## Keef

Axiom ?-- Enlighten a brother !--


----------



## Keef

HALO - Axiom- Messenger -- are the trade names -- Umbra I thought I would hear U scream when U saw this post !-- it's too late !-- I already openned this can of worms !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> HALO - Axiom- Messenger -- are the trade names -- Umbra I thought I would hear U scream when U saw this post !-- it's too late !-- I already openned this can of worms !


 why would I scream?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper

Missed this morning. I was on the road to Baton Rouge. Ill be back home by Tuesday. Hates being in Motel Rooms.


----------



## Keef

Umbra it's contraversial and Messenger is banned in Cali. -- Hopper - I spent twelve year's down the road from Baton Rouge in Hammond !  U need to go to the drive thru daquiri shop and get one of them Almond Joy daquiris !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Umbra it's contraversial and Messenger is banned in Cali. -- Hopper - I spent twelve year's down the road from Baton Rouge in Hammond !  U need to go to the drive thru daquiri shop and get one of them Almond Joy daquiris !--


Yeah,,,i lived in Kenner for 2 yrs. I was there when they won the Super Bowl.
Did not find Bourbon Street all that great. Dirty as hell. But to each his own.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Umbra it's contraversial and Messenger is banned in Cali. -- Hopper - I spent twelve year's down the road from Baton Rouge in Hammond !  U need to go to the drive thru daquiri shop and get one of them Almond Joy daquiris !--


Yeah,,,i lived in(New Orleans ) or Kenner,,, for 2 yrs. I was there when they won the Super Bowl.
Did not find Bourbon Street all that great. Dirty as hell. But to each his own.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Caps -- Grower 13 ?-- I'm a light weight !-- The Gloman and Rose eat caps made with RSO ! Look up and you'll see them fly by once in awhile !


 
Hehe, Yup! I love them oil caps.  Just made 6 from a 50/50 mix of purple Haze & Lady.  I can get 1cc of extract into a 00 cap. 
I use 3cc syringes without a needle of course, fill with semi warm extract & load 3 caps.  One cap is enough, hehe, for a horse, but I like 2. I figure if 1 is good 2 must be better.
I have to say though, I'm not gonna be doing anything too complicated for about 6-8hrs when I eat 2.


----------



## Keef

I was.working at a.hospital in Kenner when I tried to bust that concrete floor with my face !  I'm easily amused so sitting on a balcony over the quarter watching drunks while nursing a fatty is high entertainment to me !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> They is some sick individuals up in here !-- It takes a twisted genius to put a mushroom extract in they RSO - Hash Oil or e-cig liquid !-- Ya'll scare me !


 

Mwah-ha-ha! Well since you brought it up my brother, I can tell you first hand that it is a WONDERFUL thing.
SWIM made a little & it was OHHH so good. Not enough of the fungas oil to trip by any means, but enough to enhance the weed high. I kind of over do it & have built a tolerance to my weed. A little shroom oil brings it back home hehehe!


----------



## Rosebud

How's the weather?


----------



## umbra

Netflix Neurons to Nirvana


----------



## Keef

Umbra !-- U- O.K. ? How many fingers am I holding up ?--


----------



## yooper420

Well another day gone by, just means one day closer to getting her back home. She was sitting up in a wheelchair for 2 hours this afternoon, first time out of bed. Making progress. Gotta put an update in my journal, couple of pictures even.


----------



## Joe420Camel

great news yooper!!
No major set-backs or issues so far...forward/positive momentum kicking in.  :yay:


My step grand mother had to spend her 90th in recovery/rehab due to a pelvis break/fall (not stairs, walker).  This is about 10 months after she got home from a broken hip...

Stubborn ol gal has 110% of her mind but the body just can't keep up.
:48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC off to the "W" word, no wake and bake, will catch up tonight when i get home....hope all have a good day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im up ,,waiten on the wounderful motel breakfast. Lol
Best thing im eating this morning is my toast with meds. Yummy.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, hopper and the rest of the ofc. just not feeling it this morning, so wake but no bake. tremors got to me a bit late last night and made for a rough night, so here's hoping for a better day. yall have a great one.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- No Wake and Bake -- I don't understand !-- I smoke a joint on the way to a drug screen !  We need to get Giggy on regular doses of Cannacaps about 3 times a day and bet them tremors won't be as bad !-  Had that restless leg stuff after my head injury -- Hardly ever bothers me anymore !-- When it does I take some caps and forget about it !-- My cousin has Crones -- told him I can't heal U but I can put it in remission for the rest of your life !


----------



## yooper420

Joe420Camel,
Kravenhead,
WeedHopper,
giggy,
Keef,
OFC,
Good morning one and all. Slept in a little this morning, or was it cause I went to bed later, that`s it.....later to bed, later to rise, later to "wake and bake". But I`m here now so let`s "wake and bake". Did it already ? Well then session #2 is in order then, go fot it.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.. Yopper, glad your wife was able to sit up a while. I am sending her healing wishes.. SHe is brave. So are you.
Time for wake and bake??? Ok, i am in.


----------



## Joe420Camel

present and accounted four, five, six :bong: :fly:

:48:

25F  springish I guess.


----------



## Rosebud

Did ya'll ever hid something so well you can't find it?

Keef, you smoke on a way to a drug test...LOL


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> Did ya'll ever hid something so well you can't find it?



LOL Rose :aok:


----------



## Keef

Why not Rose ?- Always get a little nervous for drug screens - calms me down !  They get nothing but clean pee anyway !-  It's pretty funny to go in there with a nice buzz and watch all the people getting a little freaky about having to take a drug screen !  Used to show up at work with a nice buzz and accuse them all of smelling like weed !  Once I brought one of RWS legendary Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce to work and they cleaned that stuff up ! Afterwards I said - Anyone who had that bread pudding might want to avoid a drug screen for awhile !- it was clean but they didn't !-- Told them -- that's all it takes for me to get U fired - think about it !!


----------



## bozzo420

oh how nice it is to be back in my home state. The wife is driving and I'm smoking a big legal dubbie .. Good vibes for the wife, yooper.
yes Rose .. I have "hid" stuff and totally forget where. I hide stuff pretty  good. I have looked all over  at all my places. But when I really want to hide something, I think of a new place.  Then after looking for a long time, I  will be sitting  watching TV and it will pop into my mind

.:vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Time for an Afternoon Burn !-- it's what I do !


----------



## Keef

Spring time in the Homeland and everybody disappears !-- What could a bunch of pot pharmers be doing in the spring ?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Time for an Afternoon Burn !-- it's what I do !


 


me too....... and most everybody here......... there was this college student here one time doing a study.......... wonder if we rubbed off on him.....lol


----------



## Keef

Grower 13 !- Was wondering if you'd hang around Cuz !-- What U growing and how ? --


----------



## Keef

Harpin Alpha Beta Protein -- Fulvic Acid !-- U might want to know about these things !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Grower 13 !- Was wondering if you'd hang around Cuz !-- What U growing and how ? --


 

I don't have a grow going now.......... I do have my room ready and I've got a bunch of different beans stored in the fridge.......... I've mostly run in dirt in my past grows........ I did a couple of DWC grows also....... I've redone my grow room since I shut down about a year ago. Got to get a few things done and I'll be on the hunt for females.......... plants yall.........   I'll start a GJ as soon as I wet some seeds........:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud

I should hope so G13.  Nurse Larry is getting tested this week. pretty excited
There are so many plants to grow and so little time.


----------



## Kraven

Home....bowl, coffee....friends....hiya's OFC come smoke with me ! :48:


----------



## Keef

Go Rosebud !- I got a problem down here with this T.E. -- U know about them cute little puppies that grow up into massive dogs ?   I got one in the T.E. !- I don't know if I can SOG this monster !   Gonna have to try running a short cycle on it -- meaning as soon as it roots it goes to bloom -- I'm not giving it up - just gotta figure out how to manage it !-- the leaves are the size of paper plates!- 13 finger leaves !-- instead of taming my black line Widow I've bred her to a mutant monster !  I 'm thinking of getting that Williams Wonder Umbra recommended !   See if I can harness this big dog !  White Widow -X- Tranquil Elephantizer --X -- Williams Wonder -- What Ya'll think ?


----------



## Keef

I'm wit U Kraven !


----------



## Rosebud

Can you bend them over? Sounds beautiful 13 finger leaves. How tall are they now? Too late to top? Talk to me Keef.


----------



## Grower13

just got off the elliptical.......... time to get stoned to the bone.

:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Rose-- Bunch of plants in a box and with the original T.E. girl --  She's a about a month into bloom !-- massive stalk and beginning to overshadow the other plants !--I can run about 20 widow clones in a box but I might get 6-8 of this T.E. and it's gonna be a fight !  She's already got tricomes like my Widow 2 weeks before harvest !- This is a fight I WILL NOT lose !--  This WILL be worth it !  For me it's like the rodeo -- can I tame it ?-- open the chute and let's find out !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Go Rosebud !- I got a problem down here with this T.E. -- U know about them cute little puppies that grow up into massive dogs ? I got one in the T.E. !- I don't know if I can SOG this monster ! Gonna have to try running a short cycle on it -- meaning as soon as it roots it goes to bloom -- I'm not giving it up - just gotta figure out how to manage it !-- the leaves are the size of paper plates!- 13 finger leaves !-- instead of taming my black line Widow I've bred her to a mutant monster ! I 'm thinking of getting that Williams Wonder Umbra recommended ! See if I can harness this big dog ! White Widow -X- Tranquil Elephantizer --X -- Williams Wonder -- What Ya'll think ?


 


super crop it and tame that beast.


----------



## Kraven

Fur sure keef super crop that bad girl and get your grow on! :48:


----------



## Keef

So I'm an ignorant swamper -- Super crop ?-- what's that mean ?


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so since she is a month in bloom. You can take a cola and bend it over. Use a weight tied on the end or a stake. Don't pull it so hard you break the branch, but if you did it would still be ok, but try not to.  They can take a lot of pressure but go gently.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> So I'm an ignorant swamper -- Super crop ?-- what's that mean ?


 
at least do some high stress training on her........... bend her over and tie her down.


----------



## Kraven

I'm a dummy ...yea dont super crop not after the flip. Guess i was too high to actually follow the conversation :48:


----------



## Grower13

Kravenhead said:


> I'm a dummy ...yea dont super crop not after the flip. Guess i was too high to actually follow the conversation :48:


 

yep to late for any of that............. if she isn't done growing at 4 weeks in bloom you got a sure enough sativa strain going........... is she still growing taller?


----------



## yooper420

Got home, tended to the dogs, ate supper, tended to the garden and now tending to me and my head. A couple of bowls through the vape should do it. By the way, wife went to physical therapy for the first time today, went as well as could be expected.


----------



## Rosebud

Did she have a hip replacement yooper? Excuse me for being nosy. I live at PT.. some say it stands for pain and torture.. I think it is hard but necessary.. Good for her. she needs a cheer leader!!  YAY Ms Yooper!


----------



## Kraven

Yup, take it from an ortho nurse...pt sucks but is very necessary. Healing mojo to you both!


----------



## umbra

Hey Keef, the TE's I have are pretty darn big, still in veg and there are trichomes on the fan leaves. The intermodal spacing is very tight and the leaves ...freakish. All four are exactly like this. Bodhi does call it a green Quaalude.


----------



## Keef

I don't think so !-- My Widow girls will be 2 years old this summer !-- Don't know how many times I've harvested the girls !--I got a dozen T.E. clones so I own her she ain't going nowhere !-- I've got the original in bloom to see how long she takes to finish and to get a taste of what I'm working with !-- 3-1/2 months from fresh cut to harvest on my Widow so I hope the T.E. is close to that !  Super Crop to me would be to exactly what I'm doing !-- I think harvesting that same T.E. plant every 2 weeks should qualify as a super crop !  For year's !!


----------



## Keef

She is a freak Umbra !-- I think I can make it SOG if I sent them to bloom as soon as it roots !  The intermixed spaces stretch for the first 2 weeks of bloom !


----------



## Keef

When and how are some of us Southern Outlaws gonna be able to get some of these clone only varieties like Death Star ?--


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> When and how are some of us Southern Outlaws gonna be able to get some of these clone only varieties like Death Star ?--


 

when Alabama Tennessee or Florida go legal.......


----------



## Keef

Give me another year before legalization and I ain't gonna need them !-- I gots myself a plan and one more breeding might give me what I'm looking for !-- They gonna be a freakish mutant coming up outa south Texas come the end of prohibition !


----------



## Keef

Make my on clone only variety that swings a sledgehammer and good luck getting a clone if U ain't in the O.F.C. !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Make my on clone only variety that swings a sledgehammer and good luck getting a clone if U ain't in the O.F.C. !


 

How do you know it will be a clone only?.......... the jar of pineapple chunk I just opened has hit me like a sledgehammer.


----------



## Keef

Yo Grower !-- I'm not out to breed a variety just one plant !-- that's all I need !--  I may take the liberty of lying about what happens next !


----------



## Keef

Nurse Larry -- X-- Tranquil Widow -- just a thought !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hey Hey My My - gonna be a great day in the homeland !- U got to get up so we can get down !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc, had me a birthday bowl and hope i didn't over do it. today is a special day to me cause on this day 31 years ago the wife and i started dating, she fixed me a big dinner and i never let her go. yooper man be her strength as pt is bad and good at the same time. glad to her she keeps improving bro.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Yo Grower !-- I'm not out to breed a variety just one plant !-- that's all I need !-- I may take the liberty of lying about what happens next !


 

lol.........I thought you were going to teach me something.



 Hit it hard yall......... this is no place for lightweights.


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Giggy !- and many more !-- Morning Grower !-- No Cuz, I'm here to learn too !--I grow aittle different than most of the O.F.C. -- Working on a factory type farming system !-- I sq.yd.of veg. that feeds clones to 4 sq. yrds. of bloom allowing me to harvest a sq yd. every 2 weeks!-  Got a few kinks to work out but mostly it works great !  If I can run on of my " Grow Units"-- I can run 100 but 4-5 should do the trick !-- be saving some bud but most everything will go thru a BHOgart machine and used for extracts and e-cig liquid !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Hope all is well in your world today. OK, about what happened to my wife. She fell at the bottom of the basement stairs. She broke her upper arm bone (name escapes me) requiring surgery and insertion of 2 rods. She also fractured her pelvis in 4 places which requires bed rest. Yesterday was her first physical therapy. We go on from there.


----------



## yooper420

Morning Keef, giggy, Grower13.
giggy, Happy B-Day, now you be a one year older, old fart.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh dear yooper, how fast our worlds can change. I am glad she is over the worst of it. Give her a hug, on her foot or somewhere that doesn't hurt... so sorry she has to go thru that.

GIGGY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!! AND MANY MANY MORE!!! View attachment pot birthday cake.jpg


Let's smoke one for Giggy!


----------



## Keef

Yoop -- this too will pass!- One day U tooling along without a worry in the world and then one miss step changes everything !  One day I was 45 and life was good - I hit that wet floor on a corner and the life I knew ended in that moment !--Lost a decade-- I remember some and know that I was there but it's kinda foggy !- 15 year's later I'm a pot pharmer on a mission and life is good !  Love me some good weed and growing it ain't work !-- This be my pension !  Quality control be my favorite part !


----------



## Joe420Camel

Think I'll roll me a bone and go watch the last of the snow that fell last night melt away in the sun.
Only 25F now... might take a few bones @ that rate.
Finish-up (and start another) cup-o-joe and then begin thinking about the day's activities... work may (have to) be involved 
:48:

PS I feel ya Keef, for 40 years I've been told that when you find your passion, work wont feel like work... to date, growing is the ONLY thing that fits that description.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you know about life changing in a moment.. So scary. I am sorry you had to go thru all that too.. I guess we all go thru stuff that changes us at that moment. Keef, i am glad you and all your buddies are here. You have enriched our site.. 

Is it time to smokeum? I think so.


----------



## yooper420

JoeC,
25 degrees ? Ya got a heat wave going on bro. Right now it`s ZERO degrees here. But at least we did not get any more snow. Still have enough on the ground.


----------



## yooper420

Life changing moments ? We all have `em`, some more then others. Truth be told I should have died in July of 1969. When your life passes in front of your eyes, it is a life changing experience. A very calm experience. The thought going through my mind was.... I`ve been here too long to die like this, cause I could`ve been home, safe and secure, but I extended my tour............................


----------



## Kraven

Yoop, I know the feeling.....combat changes us all....for the worst it seems. Just got back home from the VA....had a doc apt this am at 8 so no wake and bake, but now I have my coffee and I'M SMOKING SOME OF MY 8 BALL KUSH, whew the taste is phenomenal and the aroma is delightful.....and it's hitting like a brick from space. Yoop, me and my wife continue to send healing wishes.


Giggy Happy birthday! Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Keef

Gonna hit 80 at the beach today !-- No Rose thank U for Welcoming us to M.P. !-- Wish we would have found U before that other place --friggin Nazis -- Hey my 3 new 35 spot aero cloners are working great !-- They full too !-- 8 -of my bigger 35 spot aerogrowers spitting out bud every 2 week's -- can't use all the spot or they'd be too crowded !-- Using these Mars 300 reflector series LEDs and plants love them!-- 1st of May I'll have a Sea Of Green rotation that is all T.E. -- Eventually it'll need it's own Unit !


----------



## Kraven

Gratz Keef you got it rolling now :aok:


----------



## Keef

Only down side is my rotation is set up for a 60 day finisher !-- I'd have to add an additional sq. yd. for every 2 week's longer a plant took to finish !-- I could run with my Widow but I want something unique that has only one source -- Me!!


----------



## Grower13

I wonder what's inside a cake decorated like that.......... could make for an interesting b-day party........ PT today is so different than the way things were done 25 years ago....... they get you up and moving the next day after a lot of surgeries these days......... Keef it would be great to set up a little stand on the side of the road and sell mj the same way farmers sell watermelons.


----------



## Keef

No doubt Grower but I gots myself a plan !-- With my one up and running Unit my goal is 500 grams per sq.yd. every 2 week's-- about a lb. per month !-- Make BHO out of most of it !--Recover maybe 10% of the weight in oil -- Homogenize the oil and vegatable glycerin to make e-cig liquid !-- gonna be a lot of quality control done to find the proper strength !-- They can't keep the weak a** stuff they sell on the shelf at $50 a gram (cc)  retail !-- When the law changes -- I got something for they happy a** !  I 'm thinking of a growers reserve made of 50 % oil 50 % V.G. for my friends at the O.F.C. -- AFTER the end of prohibition of course !  Yo weed be maybe 20% THC - I'm not sure U ready for this jelly !


----------



## Keef

Does anyone know if there will be enough THC left in weed after making BHO to make butter or RSO ?


----------



## Keef

Ya'll better be glad it's way too hot down here to grow mushrooms -- I 'd give U a religious experience in an e-cig !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, there is nothing left but sludge when you make RSO. 

One of the rules we need to follow is no talk of other drugs.. So when i ask how the weather is, that is what i am saying... you knew that though right? 

I have to say i am pretty excited about a friend getting my nurse larry tested... I am not even sure what the %'s are. Like 16 -23 or something for THC is normal? I need to look that up. What if there are no cbd's. ha, these are things a stoned mind thinks about... woo hoo.


----------



## ston-loc

^^^ :48:


----------



## Keef

Sorry Rose it won't happen again !- Promise !    Hope Nurse Larry tests sky high !


----------



## Keef

That's what happens when U get stoned and stupid !-- I didn't mean to break the rules it just never occurred to me I was stepping out side the lines !-- Rose what I ask about RSO -- if U make BHO -- U only  wash out part of the THC -- I think I can make BHO -- Then use alcohol or butter to remove the rest of the THC !


----------



## Rosebud

No problem Keef, just a gentle reminder.. no biggy at all.

I have no idea how to make BHO but Ston-loc does and he does an awesome job. Just tried to find his thread about it but I can't seem to find it. That means I might need to smoke some pot.


----------



## Keef

Rose - I plan to get one of those BHOgart Hash oil machines later this summer -- I'm hoping it will work as well as your butter machine -- if so the question is moot !  The last hurdle to making Widow Juice is a way to  homogenize the e-cig liquid !  I've got some ideas but waiting on the weed !   I wonder where the Hippie has been I hope he's not sick !


----------



## Kraven

Well she is hung! Evening OFC, she finished about 5 days faster than I had guessed.....still getting used to the hydro. If ya get curious you can check my thread, I feel pleased with my grow. Sparking up a bowl of the 8 ball Kush I just took down, I cropped a low branch last week so it's a decent smoke now. Sure is nice when your finished....hate trimming but it's an act of love :aok:


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Does anyone know if there will be enough THC left in weed after making BHO to make butter or RSO ?


 
Depends on how much butane you send through.
Just a one pass extract will almost certainly leave enough for butter.
I even put weed that has had one pass of everclear.  RSO the best part & butter the rest.
Just be sure all solvants are gone b/4 you do whatever you choose.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Gloman !-- been back pharming -- I can manage this T.E. - it matches my Widow for internode space -  My Widow reacts to bloom faster but maybe by the time I've harvested the T.E. as many times as I've harvested the Widow it'll be trained too !  My little widow mother looks like the seed will be mature in a week or so !-- get them dried out and germed so I can see what I've done !  They are no where near kin and it's a F-1 cross from two power houses so hopefully I get the best of both !  Worst that happens is I'm stuck with my T.E. and Widow -- poor me !


----------



## Hippie420

Still alive and well, Cuz. Been a little stove up after picking up the winter's trash on my little half mile long road. I'm the third oldest buck on the road, but the only one that takes pride in where I live enough to clean it up. Older ones are too bad off to do it, and the younger bucks could give two $hits less. I get lots of compliments when I get it done (without help) though.

Got some donated Chernobyl seeds that should be above ground in the next day or two. Not too sure the Afghanis are going to make it or not. Thinking about hedging my bet and buying some Skunk #1 seeds just in case. I know they'll finish in time 'cause they did last year. Got some huge buds growing in the ground outside, too.


----------



## Keef

I feel ya Hippie !-- I was under the sink today preparing to change the faucet and I got twisted up and  I think I've irritated one of those bulged disc in my neck !-- Left arm and hand are twitching -- I'm a thumb typer and I'm not sure the thumb is gonna do what I tell it tommorrow !-- So if I'm missing at the wake and bake it ain't cause I'm sulking !-- I hope the heat pack stops it from getting worse !-- Ain't getting old fun ?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Ain't getting old fun ?


 
Considering the alternatives, yes!


----------



## Rosebud

There will be an official announcement soon but let's just say MP will be allowing exchanging of Genetics. The site itself will not be involved. The rule against it will be removed and basically what has been already going on via pm will be allowed. It needs to be done discreetly and safely. Remember, the biggest reason people get pinched is from loose lips. Telling anyone is dangerous, but swapping seeds and cuts is also risky. The person you swap with needs to be trustworthy. More info soon.


----------



## yooper420

And I thought I was late, but alas, I gotta do what I gotta do. It`s "wake and bake " time in the OFC. Up and at `em boys and girls. 
Rose brings good news I see.


----------



## Grower13

wake and bake......... coffee and Satori........ hit like you mean it.


----------



## giggy

morning rose, yoop, grower and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and waiting on me coffee. i had a great day yesterday and thank you all for the b-day wishes. had white cake with cream cheese icing but will get my dr. pepper cake this weekend. yall have a great day, i'll try to get back on later. peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

:ciao: 

Coffee..
Critical Sensi Star..
Roses awesome announcement.. 

YEP! It _is _a good morning!


----------



## umbra

I've been a member of this site for a couple of years or so, lol, and this is the 1st time they have changed the seed and exchange policy. It has always been for everyone's protection and before everybody gets crazy about this, keep yourself protected and don't use real return addresses. With that said, use discretions and DON"T bug people for free seed. What people do in private, is just that...private. And if smoking and growing cannabis isn't about personal freedom, I don't know what is.
I am of the belief that seeds should not cost $200 for a pack, it is 1 of the reasons I have never sold a single seed, but have given away 1000's for free. I have traded seeds at other sites and have had both good and bad experiences. New pollenchuckers tend to breed poorly. The parental selection is limited and choosing a male is difficult at best, but sometimes shear luck create some noteworthy work. Experienced pollenchuckers do much better with their work and create more stable genetics. Just a FYI


----------



## Keef

OFC !-I - B- here !-- yea!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes be carefull when making deals, as with anything thats not Legal.
We have always kept seed exchange in the PMs.
 I agree with Umbra,,paying rediculous prices for Beans sucks.


----------



## yooper420

Takin` a ride on the Ghost Train this morning`. All aboard, it`s ridin` time.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Caps and heat pack are helping little jerky but lefty working some !   Umbra !-- Teach my people how and why to breed !-- Who should be the mom or dad and why !  How to properly pollenate and how to preserve pollen !-- I had no teacher and still have many questions!  Like can U breed a feminized plant ?-- If we gonna do this - let's do a good job !


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
WeedHopper,
Totally agree, seed prices get ridiculous. Gotta stay with stealth also. Do not like looking out from the "gray bar hotel".


----------



## Keef

Sending contraband thru the U.S. mail is a felony - if decide to use the mail -- at least set up a drop box!-  A drop box is a mailing address at one of them places that rent mail boxes using another name !  The safest way is a U.P.S. or the like !-- vacuum sealed gets thru EVERY TIME !  Never had a problem with seed sending it U.P.S. or mail - When U set up a drop with an assumed name just remember -- Jesus Jones is taken !


----------



## umbra

I think the OFC has members with some common sense, but there are guests on here all the time that read this thread and a few LEO in the crowd. If you've ever looked at who's on line, there are some members who have never posted a single time but are constantly sending a never ending PM. Yeah, I think you know who you are. You guys must sit around and jerk off to pictures of Mitt Romney. Tax dollars are better spent solving real crime.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Sending contraband thru the U.S. mail is a felony - if decide to use the mail -- at least set up a drop box!- A drop box is a mailing address at one of them places that rent mail boxes using another name ! The safest way is a U.P.S. or the like !-- vacuum sealed gets thru EVERY TIME ! Never had a problem with seed sending it U.P.S. or mail - When U set up a drop with an assumed name just remember -- Jesus Jones is taken !


 If you use a fake ID, that might get you in more trouble than the seeds in the mail


----------



## Hippie420

Dull, dreary day here, but the bowl full of two year old bubble hash makes it so much nicer!
I thought this stuff was supposed to degrade. Seems like it gets better!


----------



## yooper420

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:

Hippie jumped in the way. Started snowing hard here about an hour or two ago. we got 2-3 inches so far.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> You guys must sit around and jerk off to pictures of Mitt Romney.


 There are rules about discussing politics on MP, but apparently as long as you're bashing republicans, it's OK.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> :yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:
> 
> Hippie jumped in the way. Started snowing hard here about an hour or two ago. we got 2-3 inches so far.


 
Yikes! Got snow to the north of me, and it's supposedly snowing in Chicago. Good to be where I'm at, I guess.

Nice looking bud porn, Glo!


----------



## thegloman

Well, I don't know what happened, but my last post dissapeared.
Kind of like my mind.
Anyway, GOOD MORNING OFC  I've waked & baked & then finished a project.

Not long ago SWIM with a very generous nature sent me some cfl lights.
After putting them together I had 250w from above & then I had an idea.  I had to act fast as my ideas often stray & then get lost. Hmmmmm
Anyway, I added 8-100w cfl's to the reflector hood for a total of 1050w from above & since I already had them I also have 800w shining up from below.
the girls seem to be happy with more lumens too.
My grow space is about 2'x4'x5'.  Rather small, but it fits in just the right spot behind some stuff that conceals it.

Don't be shy now.  Bust out if you got it & we all gonna be singing silly!
Peace Out Y'Alll


View attachment DSCF0040.jpg


View attachment DSCF0044.jpg


View attachment DSCF0048.jpg


----------



## thegloman

Hippie420 said:


> Yikes! Got snow to the north of me, and it's supposedly snowing in Chicago. Good to be where I'm at, I guess.
> 
> Nice looking bud porn, Glo!


 
Hehe, thanks Hippie.  I wasn't in the know about the snow just north of me. Usually if Chicago gets hit, we do too, but so far today we only have light rain.
Sure do miss the Phoenix weather.  My partners out there say it has been in the 80's & 90's.  MAN! That's JUST my game.


----------



## Keef

U would be crazy to think Po-Po don't read this thread !-- it gives me great pleasure to drop false info that sounds like I'm giving out telling info !-- Jesus Jones !-- good luck finding him !  Now that's funny ! Momma didn't raise no dumb sheet !   Why would U use a false ID U gonna pay for it with a credit card ?


----------



## Keef

Hippie !-- Last time I outrun the Po-Po -- I really didn't care if they was democrat or republican !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys.

Raining like crazy here in this desert today, we need it, but it makes the bones hurt, ya know?

I am reading a book about de clutering. HA... don't do it just read about it. I guess i need to move or something to get rid of some stuff. It isn't horrible, i am not a horder but I think i would feel better with less "stuff" around. Mr rb is very tidy, and me not so much.. So i wonder when i will quit reading and start doing... I think i will smoke on this purply haze and ponder.  

Smokeumifyougotum
Umbra, i know just who you mean.. always PM'ing... really?

Keef, feel better.

Gloman, look at all those flowers.... Wow.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- I'm doing pretty good now !--Looking good Gloman -- I don't think U need that much light !  Them CFLs should be enough !-- if not - turn that adapter into a third fixture for one of them extra CFLs --  Hey everyone goes off on a rant once in awhile let it go !  Hippie getting snowed on and he in a bad mood !  The dualality of life ya'll -- U can't have a shadow without light -Ying and Yang !  Nope I'm stopping there - no rant from me !  We grow weed -- weed don't care !-- That's great news about the policy change !-- There will be a grandfather clause that pardons any past transgressions ? I may have skidded slightly over the line a time or two myself !


----------



## Keef

I am sooo--high !-- Hey I was looking at one of them mobility scooters the other day and it got me thinking !-- U think maybe I could shoehorn one of them rotax snowmobile engines into one of them things ?-- Make it do the speed limit !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I am sooo--high !-- Hey I was looking at one of them mobility scooters the other day and it got me thinking !-- U think maybe I could shoehorn one of them rotax snowmobile engines into one of them things ?-- Make it do the speed limit !


 

I've seen a lawnmower go nearly a 100 mph......... so yes it could be done........  should you do it is next question........lol...... your high!!!   enjoy!


----------



## Keef

Still high !--  Hey I been back in the grow room talking to the girls and they think ChemDawg #4 needs to come live with them -- I think it's clone only - what is the closest thing ?


----------



## Hippie420

Grower13 said:


> I've seen a lawnmower go nearly a 100 mph......... so yes it could be done........ should you do it is next question........lol...... your high!!! enjoy!


 If we're talkin' 'bout my Cousin Keef, that would be a big hell ya!


----------



## Keef

Gocart racing slicks-- 1shot NOZ -- blower - methenol racing fuel - Wheelie bar out back -- some weight up front to bring the front end back down -- I bet I could outrun that lawn mower in the 1/4 mile!


----------



## Keef

That would be something worth remembering !-- Hit that NOZ coming off the line --- The frontend comes up and I do my best to smoke them tires as little as possible -- for about 30-40 ft -- I see nothing but sky -- When that front comes back down and I got that engine just about redlined -- I kick in the blower-- if that lawnmower ain't already ahead of me --  he ain't catching me -- have to do something about that steering first it would be way too tight !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Thanks Rose !- I'm doing pretty good now !--Looking good Gloman -- I don't think U need that much light ! Them CFLs should be enough !-- if not - turn that adapter into a third fixture for one of them extra CFLs -- Hey everyone goes off on a rant once in awhile let it go ! Hippie getting snowed on and he in a bad mood ! The dualality of life ya'll -- U can't have a shadow without light -Ying and Yang ! Nope I'm stopping there - no rant from me ! We grow weed -- weed don't care !-- That's great news about the policy change !-- There will be a grandfather clause that pardons any past transgressions ? I may have skidded slightly over the line a time or two myself !


 

Hehe, yeah, well, you know.  I'm a firm beliver in overkill.
Now with more light I can expand my growing chamber.  hehe  growing IS addicting.
Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I think the OFC has members with some common sense, but there are guests on here all the time that read this thread and a few LEO in the crowd. If you've ever looked at who's on line, there are some members who have never posted a single time but are constantly sending a never ending PM. Yeah, I think you know who you are. You guys must sit around and jerk off to pictures of Mitt Romney. Tax dollars are better spent solving real crime.



Now thats funny. Mitt Romney porn. Lol


----------



## Keef

Gloman !- Rose said it was O.K. !-- The seed on that little Widow mother will be ripe in a week or so -- air dry for 2 weeks then a few days in the fridge before they ready to germ !-- Save a spot !  I will expect to see pics !  Not sure how many seed I'll get but I only need a dozen or so !   Found my old Widow pollen and I got that T.E. pollen thinking about doing this cross the other way and make some F-2 T.E. seed while I'm at it !  I don't need the T.E. seed but who knows !   I was serious about them Chem Dawg #4 seed -- help me find the closest thing since I think it's a clone only !- Maybe Tres Dawg - I need some 411 my peeps !


----------



## Rosebud

Blanc dog?


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, just got home....what a day. Wife had a bowl waiting for me, so I'm grinding up my second one now....wont you smoke with me? The whole house smells like cana-fest. O'l girl was really stinky, seems the hydro is the way to grow. I checked the buds tonight and they are ever so slightly starting to dry. I love a 7-10 day dry then a good two week cure before the final airtight store. I'm just happy I pulled off my first hydro, I can now finally tell people that I have successfully grown hydro. Probably wont drop the Afgooey till closer to the end of my dry....the drawbacks of only having one grow space. I'm really looking forward to the Afgooey, it a seed hunters strain and I have heard good things about it, this will be the first time I have grown afgooey, and I have never smoked it so it should be an all around treat.


----------



## Rosebud

I think i have smoked that, but have not grown it Kraven. I can't remember who the breeder is?  I would love to join you. Mr rb just brought me a nug of pink mama that he found while in the oven.. So it has been decarbed and it works~ Thought i got it all in the oil, but lucky me i will smoke some. 

Hope you guys all have a nice evening.. I am planning on doing some serious sleeping. Didn't happen last night.

PS, you ole guys, i posted up an update of my grow if ya wanna go all the way over to another thread.


----------



## Keef

Thanks again Rose !-  Evening Kraven !-- Afgooey -- One of the grandparents of my T.E. - Afgooey - Hash Plant -- Blockhead -- can't remember the other one -- the other parent of Snow Lotus ?-- that's why they got seedfinder !--  Rose I hope U sleep well tonight !  I hate it when. I don't sleep for a few days !   When do U get the numbers on Nurse Larry ?


----------



## yooper420

Good evening OFC, I see it`s nice and lively this evening. Been out repotting my brood, got 10 of 18 done, ran out of soil, did not feel like opening a new bag, so we will finish in the morning.


----------



## Keef

Rose I quess it's my turn to be unable to sleep !-- I have a problem with M.P. perhaps U can fix !-- I got adventurous and looked around at some of the other threads -- Now I get an e-mail from M.P. everyday from each and everyone of those threads and if I don't go thru some process to unsubscribe from each of them I'll keep getting e-mail for eternity !-- I never subscribed to them in the first place !  I simply wanted to look around the site !-- So no I'm not gonna go look around anymore !--


----------



## yooper420

Up nice and early this morning. So we gonna start the morning off the OFC way. That means only one thing, it`s time for "wake and bake". A bowl, a cup of coffee and let`s "wake and bake".


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and coffee is brewing. had a bit from one of my bag seed plants, but i got a nice little bud of sour diesel for on the way home this evening. it fits it's name, has a sour skunky smell and leaves your tongue with a fuel taste. not really the strain i'm looking for so i got plenty more choice's out there.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Morning all! Everything is green around these parts  Love when gardens are healthy. 

Time to take out this bubble hash. MmmmHmmm!


----------



## Grower13

wake and bake   coffee and satori.......... watching my hummingbirds......... they showed up yesterday........ love feeding them


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, coffee and bowl in hand....got me a day off....need to mow the yard but it looks like rain


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> wake and bake   coffee and satori.......... watching my hummingbirds......... they showed up yesterday........ love feeding them


Seen a few Hummers couple days ago myself. Put up my feeders. 
Time for toast with my Med Spread. Yummy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WeedHopper said:


> Time for toast with my Med Spread. Yummy




Grrr, I've read how you all do this a bunch of places. I need to suck it up, and try for real one day. I cooked butter one time, but didn't clean it... gosh did it taste horrible! lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Its easy fang. Put my herb in to bake at 270 for 30 mins. Butter my toast real good,,sprinkle 6 to 7 tenths of a gram,,eat with my breakfast and about an hour later im good for about 4 or 5 hours. Keeps me calm all day,,keeps my BP around 110 /72, sometimes lower. I dont wanna beat ppl up or nothing. Yehawwww


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

See, my issue is.. I always freeze my herb directly after trimming. I've done this since the beginning, beside one time that I saved it to dry / cure before making butter. I did NOT decarb before making my butter though, but I did use the slow cooker all day (etc). 

Is there anyway to decarb from the freezer or does that not work properly? I'd assume it would mess it up all sorts of ways. Ohh.. I could grind some dried bud and decarb that. Let's see.. I have some Crit Jack Herer that I hate the taste of, but it surely has stuff on it. I can give it a try now. Should I start low at .5 g or go right to .7? I'm not usually good with edibles so I'm trying to see if I can get used to it. 

Grind it up and decarb 270 for 30 mins? I have a nice convection oven, that I can get precise so that's good


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

OMG that smell is intense! LOL  

.68g of Crit Jack in the convection oven at 270° precisely. I always get "scared" and think I should eat less than prescribed (lol) 

You see, from age 15 - 20 I did a LOT of drugs, and now-a-days even advil gives me the creeps in my mind, just taking that. 

I know.. I'm weird


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Can I use peanut butter and jelly? lol.. didn't know if the butter had anything to do with it. 

If not, regular butter it is.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Gave the bubble a few days off and am smoking up my miserable attempt at wax. Stuff does get better the older it gets, but it's probably because I didn't invest in a vacuum container to de-gas it. Took a coughing hit last night and did some time traveling.

No Chernobyl plants up yet. Should be up by tomorrow. Got a care package coming with some GTH seeds. Might just pop them, too.


----------



## Rosebud

So many replies to you all, i hope i can remember. Keef, that is so weird you getting pm's like that, i have never heard of it. I will go into your stuff if you want and see why that got checked... I didn't even know we had that. Sorry that happened, i will try to get someone if not me to fix that.  
Thank you. I did sleep well, we had a small crisis with our grown nice guy son. Found out last night everything is ok so I slept like the angels..ha, however angels sleep. I hope you got some sleep too. "sleep knits up the ragged sleeve of care" Shakespeare, thru my mom... She was always quoting something of his or the bible, never knew which was which. I hope you weren't in pain keef.

G13, coffee and satori? you sweet talker you!  YUM ANd hummingbirds already.. wow thanks for that visual.. happy day.

WH, butter makes me lose the day. Makes me drool and walk around and be stupid... I thought i was a heavy weight smoker, but man, i can't do butter. I make if for others in my machine..but not for me doood.

Hippie, i have never done wax. made it or smoked it. 

Kraven, glad you have the day off.    DGF, the smell is pretty darn strong huh.

Giggy, i love sour D... speedy up high.

SO YES, the results of nurse larry *shake* are in. My friend Ston~ didn't decarb before making his hard candy and it had 3% thcA, which i assume maybe wrongly, that would have converted to THC. am i right Umbra?  So it was 15 % thc and 3% cbd's. So i figure the shake was maybe 18 thc 3 cbd.  I would like the flowers tested  or the candy after decarbed..  We were both surprised the candy tested low cause it puts you out. So maybe the THCA puts you out??? Beats me..

Sorry i wrote a book. bye

PS, i think that got fixed now Keef. Try again and let me know please.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> There are rules about discussing politics on MP, but apparently as long as you're bashing republicans, it's OK.


 Hippie if you were offended, I apologize. I was in a mood and I wasn't bashing republicans as much as LEO. I have always been...anti authoritarian and the Draconian laws against cannabis get to me sometimes and I lash out at useless LEO trying to bust people for possession of small amounts for personal use. I think particularly in the OFC thread, we are using cannabis as medicine, and not just an excuse to get high.
If I were going to bash Republicans, I'd just run the evening news, lol.


----------



## Joe420Camel

[blank] morning
skipping the "good" for now...

woke up with my right leg/calf trying to point my toes around backwards!

If I stretch my leg by pointing my toe and "push" the calf can/will LOCK up BAD!
too bad I forget this fact in my sleep.
My whole leg isn't quite right and the calf itself is still VERY sore to the touch

[nothing 5 caps, a few mugs of coffee and a bubbler can't "fix"]


oh-well, I'm awake and toking... life is GOOD!
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, can you take some magnesium? Really, saves me all the time. If you take too much it will make you go potty. But works on spams really well.  Here is the one i use.  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HYE2RO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame] was recommended by my doctor.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Dang, sorry to hear Joe


----------



## Kraven

yea sorry joe, but Rose is right the sodium/ magnesium pump is what controls muscle contractions. If you get low on either you will cramp or go into a full on contraction that is rather painful. You need to eat some nanner's that will help if you like them, or in a smoothie, but one a day will keep the cramps at bay


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Hippie if you were offended, I apologize.
> If I were going to bash Republicans, I'd just run the evening news, lol.


 No offense taken. I was just noting that the forum rules are selectively enforced, depending upon who you are.
I'm sure the evening news would be a good place to bash the democrats, too.


----------



## Rosebud

When they are horrible i take potassium and magnesium, kraven is right.


----------



## giggy

I used to get cramps all the time, and I ate bananas all the time as I was told it would help. Wrong they got worst, now I don't eat many over the year and the cramps have pretty much stopped. Aint nothing like waking up and stretching and getting a cramp or getting woke up in the middle of the night from a cramp. Hope you get to feeling better joe.


----------



## Grower13

drink you some sweet pickle juice to stop cramps..............


----------



## WeedHopper

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Can I use peanut butter and jelly? lol.. didn't know if the butter had anything to do with it.
> 
> If not, regular butter it is.


i always take my meds with an oil. Butter,Walnut oil, peanut butter,,all are good. When im out of town working i mix it with peanut butter and eat it right off the spoon. 4 or 5 tenths of a gram should be safe for ya. Thats decarbed weight.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ohhh.. decarb'd weight? I broke up .68g of SUPER dry herb, then decarbed. Probably not far off the same exact weight considering how old and dry that stuff was LOL


----------



## Kraven

Woot a thunderstorm...and a big one at that has popped up and I have to head out for my annual physical...o joy all the idiots will be out in force as they really like to drive when it rains


----------



## WeedHopper

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ohhh.. decarb'd weight? I broke up .68g of SUPER dry herb, then decarbed. Probably not far off the same exact weight considering how old and dry that stuff was LOL



Yeah probably wont be far off. Make sure you eat food with it,,that will help distribute the Meds a little slower.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I did it on a totally empty stomach....

....as a matter of fact, that's STILL the only thing I've eaten today. I should probably eat something...maybe just do this again!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,thats cool too if your good with it. Eat on Little Brother. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

I wonder if i could decarb the schwag I have put up plus the trim from this last grow and use it for edibles? I could use the scale from another post for temp, to weight and dryness?


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> No offense taken. I was just noting that the forum rules are selectively enforced, depending upon who you are.
> I'm sure the evening news would be a good place to bash the democrats, too.


 from what I see, it is a good place to bash anyone who has done something they shouldn't have done...to me that would be both political parties. I'm not anyone special here or any other site as far as I know, I don't ask for special treatment, and as far as I know, I've never been given any, here or anywhere else. :aok: I'm just outspoken sometimes and sometimes I don't say anything...about anything. I have always been...a square peg in a round hole, and I'm guessing I always will be.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Hippie420 said:


> No offense taken. I was just noting that the forum rules are selectively enforced, depending upon who you are.
> I'm sure the evening news would be a good place to bash the democrats, too.




Glad I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !-- I either been out doing all sorts of nefarious and illegal things or stove up take your  pick !-  Found my DAWG !-- I'm done guys !-- Ya'll help me name it -- White Widow mom --X -- Tranquil Elephantizer dad-- =-- Tranquil Widow mom-- X-- ? Dawg dad-- =-- ?--  So what we gonna called it ?  Hey let's wait till we dranking to talk about politics !-- When we all drunk and fighting we'll let the LEO come play -- Don't let them put me in a cell with the Hippie or Umbra !   Dis place about weed not politics !-- Thanks for looking into that for me !- I get an e-mail every morning listing the post for the last 24 hrs !-- I went visiting Green Fangs thread and dropped by the edibles section and the music thread - after that every morning I started getting an e-mail listing all the post on each of those threads every day !-- just starting to get around some ! I'll check later !


----------



## Keef

One thing about naming this thang -- I have been told in no uncertain terms that I will be banned to the couch if I even think about naming it -- Lazy White B*tch !


----------



## umbra

lol


----------



## giggy

Grower13 said:


> drink you some sweet pickle juice to stop cramps..............



Sweet pickles are nasty, but love the dill.


----------



## Keef

Think I got the spidermites on the run !-- RWS hasn't been able to find anymore after I sprayed with a boiled rosemary spray !-- just in case I'm boiling a pound of serano peppers for some homemade pepper spray !- little Bastids -- come get U some !  Ain't living in my grow room !


----------



## Rosebud

Do you drink cayenne pepper tea anyone?


----------



## Keef

FYI !-- When boiling a pound of serano peppers -- it might be wise to put them in a crockpot outside !-- Cough ! Cough!-- military remember the gas chamber -- I did it in my kitchen !   Cough !- Cough !-- it's much worse than the words !  Gonna strain it after an hour or so and reduce it to 1/2 !-- After lights out tonight -- I'm turning off the fans and unleash Hell on they happy a** !-- By the way the Dawg of choice at this time is Chem D -- BX3 out of ISP out Umbra's way !  Anyone got an alternative speak up !  Just  between us -- we need to pick an acceptable name -- but we'll always know it's secret name !


----------



## umbra

that chem d bx3 is pretty wicked. I popped some of ISP's cantaloupe skunk, still in veg. The bug spray I would add some tobacco and a little lemon dish soap, just a drop or two. The soap acts as a surfactant and softens the exterior skeleton and helps the pepper and tobacco do their thing.


----------



## Keef

Was hoping U would give me your opinion Umbra !-- U never know about them square pegs !-- Cuz look around at our peeps - nothing but square pegs !-- U ain't special !-- Thing is I hang on to my Ladies so I plan on a fine Chem D-- BX3 mother out the deal too !   So my breeding days will be over after this unless I see something that needs to be bred !-- got my last light in today along with some humid acid and some Harpin protein ( RWS call) -- before the Widow whipped our a** up on the dunes -- I had to fight for every piece of grow equipment I had !-- I did that 2 1/2 cartwheels and a face plant in the sand -- she say -- what else do we need to grow that kind of weed !  Became a hellova research assistant and a fine pharmer in her own right !-- She runs veg. and I run bloom - we harvest together !


----------



## Rosebud

Nice Keef. Mr rb is my grunt guy I tell you for sure. He doesn't do stuff with the plants except water for me once in a while. But he is a peach about setting up the grow. Anything for the grow he says. lol  we are lucky!

White elephant?


----------



## Grower13

My white elephant dawg
:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll Keef be lit up like a Christmas tree !-- I know I post too much but let me talk !   I got some of the finest genetics to be had !- White Widow - Tranquil Elephantizer - (  fine grandparents -- check seedfinder to see for yourself ) hashplant, Blockhead, Afgooey , and a Snow Lotus mom !  I got the right Widow pheno -- I got 2 one would do great outside ( my pink line )  Check the pics of the Glomans Widow Twins - I put that T.E. male on her for outside pharmers !-- Check the Glomans Widow Twins for the child of my pink line !-- She's the bomb !-- Got the same mother with a T.E. male on her this time !  It'll be mid summer before I bring in the Dawg by then I'll have my Tranquil Widow up and ready to meet the Dawg !-- I may have to throw out 3/4 of the females produced to find the right one for the Dawg !  I know which pheno from the Dawg that I want !--May even put the Dawg on the T.E. and my Widow and see what happens ! Might have to get someone else to grow some and see what we got !   I don't have room !  I might have to ask for help from the Texas chapter of the O.F.C !-- When the law changes - I want the Texas O.F.C. to represent the O.F.C. with weed that is superior to anything in the state !


----------



## Keef

RWS. Has named the T.E. -- pink line Widow cross The White Elephant - the pink line widow is her baby !-- My precious indica heavy pheno Widow that wears a black foam collar crossed with a T.E. male will be the Tranquil Widow -- The White Elephant seed can go where ever - it'll be a fine cross but my black line will be the mother of a legend !  Picking the right mom and dad will be very important !  The pheno I dreamed of WILL be there !-- I find her and I don't need the rest of the seed !--  Whatever will I do with them ?


----------



## Keef

Lazy White Dog ?


----------



## Keef

Rose U need to get Nurse Larry tested again !-- To boost the THC levels put that puppy in the dark for 3 days before harvest !-- should buy U another 3-5 %!  Maybe depends on the plant !


----------



## Rosebud

I just keep thinking that was shake. no flowers...


----------



## yooper420

Time for an evening bake session. Come, one and all, join in on the fun.


----------



## umbra

I'm in yoop


----------



## Keef

Ya'll be backing up if U waiting on me !-- All this talk of Cannacaps and butter can be complicated !-- It is really ,really simple !-- I can't eat my weed on toast like Hopper !-- besides I like taking an extra dose with me just in case !-- Listen to me !-- decarb yo weed -- Kraven -- all that trim makes great caps !-- Go to the vitamin shop and pick up a pack of a 1,000 empty gel caps !-- they cheap !-- At the same place they got unprocessed - cold pressed unprocessed !-- processing it removes the coconut taste !  Any oil will do even bacon grease !  The coconut oil though brings some health benefits of it's own !-- decarb the weed run it thru a screen !-- Pack your choice of 000-- or 00 -caps with powdered weed !--  take some in the morning and drop a dose in your pocket for lunch !-- your morning will be laid back with no worries !-- take your lunch dose before U eat !-- U be chilling all afternoon and may find your job is not so bad after all !-- before U do this figure out your dose !


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> Do you drink cayenne pepper tea anyone?



Good evening weed Rose. We add cayenne pepper to tea every once in awhile. I will add it to a sweet and spicy tea with ginger and honey. Great cold fighter. Plus it's a good anti-inflammatory and pain reliever.


----------



## Keef

Well it's almost 2:30 and I can't sleep !  Want to , need to , but can't !-- Rose we'll see in the morning if U fixed my problem !-- U say U had to go into my file to find the problem -- So I can assume U know my name and location ?-- I got no problem with that !-- Send me an e-mail !  It's a pretty safe bet I ain't the Po-Po !--  I can promise I'm not trying to hustle seeds or anything !-- Doing my own little wake and bake in the middle of the night !  Beemer - where U been ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc WAKE AND BAKE. surprised i'm here first as i'm running late. had a good bowl and forgot to turn on the coffee.


----------



## yooper420

No wake and bake yet ? We gonna take care of that little problem right now. OK then, it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland, home of the Old Farts Club. Coffee in one hand, bowl in the other and join in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wake, bake, and TRIMMING today!  

Took down 4 yesterday. Hope to get the other 8 today! Good morning everyone!


----------



## Grower13

wake and bake........ coffee and satori.......... little oatmeal this morning while watching the hummingbirds.......... the azaleas will be in full bloom in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> FYI !-- When boiling a pound of serano peppers -- it might be wise to put them in a crockpot outside !-- Cough ! Cough!-- military remember the gas chamber -- I did it in my kitchen !   Cough !- Cough !-- it's much worse than the words !  Gonna strain it after an hour or so and reduce it to 1/2 !-- After lights out tonight -- I'm turning off the fans and unleash Hell on they happy a** !-- By the way the Dawg of choice at this time is Chem D -- BX3 out of ISP out Umbra's way !  Anyone got an alternative speak up !  Just  between us -- we need to pick an acceptable name -- but we'll always know it's secret name !


i remember someone doing that in the past, the reason i went with the rosemary. i was talking to thg and someone in another thread and they where telling me that the rosemary doesn't work. it did for me and i did some bombing too. so i'll still use it till it doesn't work then i'll go to the chile or habanero peppers.garlic is supposed to be good to but i would worry about the taste afterwards as that is some strong stuff.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys!

Having my first hit of the morning here with you guys...Coffee in hand.

Keef, i only looked at your settings. I didn't look at where you are or email or anything.
I hope what i changed works for you though.

Beemer, i have been using it in the mornings, cayenne.. I think it does everything you said. I have never liked really hot spicy but i am getting used to this.. Mixing it with ginger would be realy hot. I make fresh ginger tea every week. love it. 

Giggy, i think rosemary works awesome, you do need a tiny bit of carrier oil like Umbra said.

G13, i wish i was at your house. sounds like spring. I pruned some more roses yesterday.. We can't do azaleas here, to alkaline. Enjoy your morning... all of ya all.


----------



## Hippie420

Just read an article on yahoo news claiming some 22 year old kid shot himself in the head after eating FIVE marijuana infused candies out in Colorado.

I was given a gummy bear at the cup last year and told to just bite the head off. If I had eaten five of 'em, I couldn't have found my arse with both hands, much less a handgun!


----------



## Rosebud

Well Hippie that doesn't help our cause any... I wonder if that is true.. I have od'd before on edibles, and all i could do was throw up... how does someone kill themselves being loaded on pot?  That is pretty horrible.


----------



## Joe420Camel

(light) snow and 28F
w00t w00t!
sigh
Wife is in bed puking (NOT ozone related nausea )
so I guess it could be worse...

wake-n-vape-bong today :vap_smiley:


----------



## Joe420Camel

the "wrong" people doing too much

but that story... it was @ a ski resort (wasn't it?)
who brings a gun to a ski resort (besides Keef) without a "reason"?
sounds more like a premeditated suicide to me but I might be looking for an excuse

sad either/every way though
RIP


----------



## bozzo420

good morning. I missed a few days. I left my hot spot at the mother-in-laws. She had to mail it to me. 
leg cramps . ..... If you take any of the stomach pills. Prilosec here. They cause magnesium deficiency. other meds do also. But all the stomach pill do. They are finding that magnesium deficiency causes other health problems also. so take them magnesium pills.
I skip a few days and miss a bunch of pages.


----------



## Hippie420

Something tells me the little moron ate the candy, waited until he began to feel the effects, and did what he would have done regardless.

Like I said, five of those gummys and the only thing I could have found is the floor. I'm thinking there's a lot more to the story, and the yellow journalists are seizing the moment to stir the pot against legalization. Nothing new.


----------



## Rosebud

I fear you are right Hippie.


----------



## Grower13

I want gummies!!!!:fly:


----------



## Rosebud

lol G13


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, my hang was down to 50% RH (love my dehumidifier) so it was time to do the final trim and weight as I get ready for the cure. Wont bore you with the details here but will add an entry to my grow journal. Time to re set-up the DWC and get this Afgooey going. I have already had one bowl but starting another with my third cup of coffee....raining here today and I'm off so just gonna get stoned and relax, maybe take a nap, got a three day pull starting tomorrow @ 5am.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have been jacked many times from over indulging in my edibles,,,and never was shooting myself a way to come down Off the trip. Most the time i just drooled and fell asleep. Lol
i have never seen anybody so high on Dank they wanted to shoot anyone,,much less themselfs.
I call it total bullshet. Maybe there was more in his Edibles then Weed or maybe he took someting with it.

OR HE WAS GONNA OFF HIMSELF ANYWAY AND WANTED TO GO CHILLED ON EDIBLES.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I read about that suicide also and would agree that there is more to the story. We have been in Spring mode for a month or so now. While azaleas do well here, the drought has been killing off lots of these plants. I did just buy some prickly pear cactus and a few succulants. With the pool and all, I bought a few aloe vera plants. 2 pastey white irish guys in the California sun, lol.


----------



## Kraven

Sad to hear about the suicide, but agree he wasn't just on edibles and if he was then he just found the courage to do what he was going to do anyway  In either case it is sad for all involved....but we know the news is not going to get it right...they will simply stop at drugs/suicide and try to spin a story on these two sound bites.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- it's not noon yet so it's still morning !  Sad when someone feelsife is so bad they feel they want to end it !-- It became personal when 2 years ago -- My Baby Brother blew his head off with a shotgun !  It sucks to have to bury your Baby Brother !  Anyone want to burn one with me since I'm late to the wake and bake !


----------



## Joe420Camel

I just had toast and canna-coconut-oil ... does that count?

wait let me find the bubbler...

:bong:


only child so no on the brother.


----------



## Keef

Was taught when I was young to carry the things U might need -- a handkerchief , a pocket knife and a pistol!-- Baby brother had a big belt buckle that featured an ornimental  2 shot deringer !-- only thing was U mash a button and the pistol pops out into your hand !-- 2 shot 32 cal. With double triggers !  No one would have quess that it was a functionable self defense weapon !-- I saw him patted down for weapons and contraband and allowed to pass!  I could build a .22 cal Zip gun when I was still a teenager !  Guns don't kill -- people do !


----------



## Rosebud

I will join you keef, just got home from the doc and could use a hit or ten. Just routine.


----------



## Keef

Fire it up Rose !-- I had no problem with U having access to my info !-- Maybe one day you'll be testing  my work and I'll be testing your RSO !  I Most certainly need someone to test my e-cig juice !  Time to put the phone down and fire that pipe up again !


----------



## Rosebud

That would be fun Keef.

Can you hear those roses holloring at me? They want pruned.. I wish they would take a hit and just chill.

Smoking some of 420 Benny's black dahlia and haze mix, awesomeness. He breeds very speedy pot and I love it. He is sick right now and is treating with CBD's. It was his first thougth for treatment. love him and wish him the very best.


----------



## Keef

I got Purple Sage and boy does it need to be trimmed !--  I look forward to being able to sample many strains -- For now I'm limited to what I can grow !  I look forward to sampling  RSO, Wax, and BHO !- I have never tried these things !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I got Purple Sage and boy does it need to be trimmed !--  I look forward to being able to sample many strains -- For now I'm limited to what I can grow !  I look forward to sampling  RSO, Wax, and BHO !- I have never tried these things !



Dont feel lonely, I though it was something that I could make good pot brownies....here that is  just blah compared to the cool and interesting ways to ingest cannibals.


----------



## Rosebud

For me when i made rso the first time I knew it was medicine, not the same as the pot that went into it. I can't imagine doing rso for fun... too strong. Take a pound of pot and make 2 ounces of oil....not fun for me..  Maybe you with your canna caps could do it Keef.


----------



## umbra

So I get a knock at the door last night while I was making dinner. I go to answer it and some guy is begging for food. He asking for $8 to feed his family, he has no teeth and was as high as a kite. My son lets the dogs in from out back, and they go nuts. I have a security door with 2 dead bolts instead of a screen door, like everybody in Cali, or the dogs would have gone right through the door. My son yells he's getting his shot gun, this guy didn't even open the gate, he just jumped over the fence as fast as he could. So today I put up a sign by the front door...We don't call 911, except for the body bags. I hope we don't have anymore problems.


----------



## Kraven

Yup, thats the way to solve that Umbra  Loading a bowl, is anyone in ?


----------



## Rosebud

I'm in, neighbor coming over gonna have a little tea party... Friday night, look out! 

PS, when you are old, 5:00 pm is night. LOL


----------



## Kraven

Woot smoking with Rose :48:


----------



## Grower13

spring has sprung........ Azaleas 

View attachment IMG_0237 (800 x 450).jpg


View attachment IMG_0236 (800 x 450).jpg


View attachment IMG_0239 (800 x 450).jpg


View attachment IMG_0235 (800 x 450).jpg


----------



## Kraven

Nice, love to see the spring blooms...heck love to see any blooms


----------



## Keef

Keef is always ready for a burn !   Those religious people that always got a tie and sneakers on came calling last year and caught RWS in a bad mood !-- I kinda felt a little sorry for them !-- U see RWS memorized most of that black book they l carry !-- Me !-- Religious history and how they come to be the way they are now is more my forte !-- I let RWS take care of them !-- She calmnly proceeeded to destroy they religious beliefs !-- it was a site to behold !--  How can U sway someone to your belief system when they know more about it than U !  They have never been back !-- The counsel of Nycea - and how the threat of withholding funds formed the old book !-- Then the enclave of King James -- same thing-- We don't get paid until we have an agreed upon New Book!-- Think it took all of 2 days to come to an agreement when the funds were terminated !  That's after 1-2 year's of bickering about what should be included !-- Guess we got the best book money could buy !   Poor guys hung their heads and shuffled off after RWS destroyed every point they tried to make !  They never came back !-- If they would have it was my turn and I ain't nice as here !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> So I get a knock at the door last night while I was making dinner. I go to answer it and some guy is begging for food. He asking for $8 to feed his family, he has no teeth and was as high as a kite. My son lets the dogs in from out back, and they go nuts. I have a security door with 2 dead bolts instead of a screen door, like everybody in Cali, or the dogs would have gone right through the door. My son yells he's getting his shot gun, this guy didn't even open the gate, he just jumped over the fence as fast as he could. So today I put up a sign by the front door...We don't call 911, except for the body bags. I hope we don't have anymore problems.


 No teeth ,,ya shoulda gave him some Oatmeal,,where is your compassion ..lol he needed a bump. It is still very sad though.


----------



## umbra

I just tell them I'm jewish and they run away


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> No teeth ,,ya shoulda gave him some Oatmeal,,where is your compassion ..lol he needed a bump. It is still very sad though.


 WeedHopper it is sad. But he might be casing the place to come back to rob me. My son started feeding a stray dog, and now I can't rid of him either. Same problem and the same result. I really don't want my compassion to be used against me. It is hard to turn someone away that needs help. But I guess I make a distinction between a hand up and a hand out. I don't think they are the same things.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with ya Little Brother. I have been burned a few times from such crap,,but it is something that i understand. ive seen alot of peeps screwed up on that nasty Ice crap. I hate that ****.


----------



## umbra

It is


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for the azaleas, so pretty. I love white flowers, and that hot pink is pretty cool. So delicate.

So I am stoned, how bout ya'll.. You guys have a nice evening.. See ya all tamale.


----------



## yooper420

Glass of ice water in one, my filled vape in the other means I gonna R&R the rest of the evening.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> I just tell them I'm jewish and they run away


 Told 'em I was Catholic. They figured I was too far gone to bother with.

Don't ever tell 'em you're an atheist. They'll make it their life's mission to convert you.

This isn't talking religion, is it? Ain't tryin' to sway anyone's beliefs. To each his own. What ever it takes to get you through life, and happy if possible.


----------



## thegloman

First of all,, How very sad about that kid in colo. shooting himself, but as far as doing it cuz he ate 5 gummies?  Well, I've only been smokeing & eating pot for roughly 48 years so I'm still kind of green, but come on, really?  I've tried I don't know how many times to get so loaded it felt like too much & I've never hit that level yet.
As I said, it's very sad, and of course the media is going to make it as ugly as possible.  Dirty laundry sells & pays their bills.  Myself, I wouldn't be able to stand myself if I made a living like that.
Just in case anybody missed it, hehehe   that was a bit of a challenge to anyone who wants 'ol gloman to test their wares lol  just kidding (or am I)
Peace Y'All


----------



## Keef

Rose we've almost made it thru lent -- Can't wait to indulge in a big plate of  that Kosher Bacon !  I grow weed if U come to my house to sell something or save my soul -- U at the wrong place !   I can not be swayed by guilt which pretty much takes the wind out they sails !  When RWS and I met - there was a group of good pentacostal  elders who came to me and told me to stay away from her so they could bring her back into the womb of Jesus !-- Then they ask if I wanted them to pray for me !-- My reponse was if  U come around here again or harrass RWS in anyway -- U better start praying for yourself !  I'm immune to your guilt try it if U dare !-- They never approached me again !-- I wrapped my dirty wings around her and dared the religious  community to approach her in any way or try they guilt sheet on her in anyway !  To make my point --Ole Keefe went to church one Sunday morning !-  Begging them to lay some hands on me !!-- End up drawing back a nub !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Told 'em I was Catholic. They figured I was too far gone to bother with.
> 
> Don't ever tell 'em you're an atheist. They'll make it their life's mission to convert you.
> 
> This isn't talking religion, is it? Ain't tryin' to sway anyone's beliefs. To each his own. What ever it takes to get you through life, and happy if possible.



:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh by the way my Bro just brought me some Dank called Cherry Pie.  Very nice. Yummy


----------



## thegloman

going down to 20*F tonight & supposed to snow a bit.   This midwest weather is screwey.
Sure do miss the Arizona sunshine
Think it was about 6 months ago give or take when my 4 legged best friend was diagnosed with very aggressive lymphoma. Started him on CCNU every 3 weeks.  Without the vets knowlege I've also been giving him 2 doses a day of RSO.
He gets a blood test every 3 weeks too.  This is the GOOD part.  I know we have pet lovers here so dig this! EVERY blood test after starting him on RSO has been in the NORMAL range.  Not normal for cancer, but no sign of the lymphoma at all.
We aren't out of the woods yet, but I'm thinking with prayer, chemo and RSO it's looking good.  There was a thread on vet uses on that other site. Isn't it just Amazing how money can sway poloticians even though the truth could have helped hundreds, thousands or even millions of people in the past?   ooops, sorry, that may have been construed as political. sorry.
We're so lucky the reserch is being done now & we are allowed to use it medicinally if we jump through enough hoops.  not that any of us here needed permission hehe, but it says a lot on Who is at the helm now.  BABY BOOMERS RULE!  lmsao!!!!!


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear the pooch is doing better. I like animals more than I do most people.

Keef, are you using wax/oil for your e juice, or RSO?


----------



## Joe420Camel

geez, you "old farts" are sensitive to the rules.  lol

relax!  I'm sure Rose will give ya a few warnings before a slap on the wrist.
After that, the beatings may begin but I doubt they will be too sever.




2 cats, 1: dog, gecko, hamster, bunny and 20 some birds. ALL indoor...
I'm going to need to grow a plant just for them :guitar:

:48:

20F and a dusting of snow across the yard as I type
tomorrow wont be over freezing
crazy winter!


----------



## thegloman

Joe420Camel said:


> geez, you "old farts" are sensitive to the rules. lol
> 
> 
> Old farts, lol not Me, I'm in my Prime! hehehe!


----------



## Joe420Camel

and THIS is exactly why I love posting in this thread

its more about helping and putting a big-ol' smile on each others faces rather than proving who knows more or does things better.
Heck, if any of you are honestly "in the know" on a subject you share the knowledge to any who ask/listen.

LONG LIVE Curmudgeonland !!!

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Joe, I've only got one indoor bird plus one old dog, two cats, and a mess of fish. I've had Rodan since '76. The wife hates her (it's mutual), the kid hates her (ditto), but she loves me! Thought it was a male for many years until "he" laid a few eggs.

She's probably got forty more years. I don't.


----------



## thegloman

You betcha Joe, if we can't get a smile here, well it just ain't right. hehe
I've learned quite a lot from this small group of misfits. 
 Hopefully I can contribute a bit back.

:vap_smiley:

Hot Dang Joe!  You got CRITTERS!   I had a few mutt dogs in Az. 3 cats & a 5' Iguana & no kidding, they all tolerated each other.  I too prefer critters to most humans.


----------



## thegloman

Hippie420 said:


> Joe, I've only got one indoor bird plus one old dog, two cats, and a mess of fish. I've had Rodan since '76. The wife hates her (it's mutual), the kid hates her (ditto), but she loves me! Thought it was a male for many years until "he" laid a few eggs.
> 
> She's probably got forty more years. I don't.


 

So Hippie, this may be obvious & I'm missing it but is Rodan a fish or a goose?


----------



## Kraven

Good Morning OFC, got three days straight of work ahead of me so just coffee and more coffee as I head out to the W word. hope all have a good weekend, I'll check in tonight when I get home


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest of the ofc, lets get the bake part of wake going. krav be careful at work.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders. I see that the OFC is up bright and early. Got my coffee and my vape, gotta catch up on the "wake and bake". Better do something, cause Mother Nature pulled a fast one on us here. IT`S 10 DEGREES BELOW ZERO, thought it was spring.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- been up about an hour and I'm lit up !--  join me if U dare !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Pot Heads.
:48:


----------



## giggy

reading through some of the post i saw where someone posted about not getting as high. well i was just thinking about that this morning. living in a state that will put you in jail for a seed i don't have the advantage of trying the different strains. i have grow bag seed all my time of growing and have only tried some breeder strains. i have tried bubble gum and grew c99, northern lights, train wreck, and sour diesel and their not what i looking for yet. don't get me wrong i get a buzz from them but i remember a sativa buzz being a soaring almost trippy high, and a indica being finding how deep the shag carpet was and forgetting what you was doing high. i don't find this in these strains that i have tried, maybe i just haven't found what i'm looking for yet but i can tell you, i guess i just get high and not stoned anymore.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, keef and hopper yall gotta catchup.


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Pot Heads.
> :48:


 

Morning pot head and thank you, I will hit on that.


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Giggy. Morning my friend. Thats one of thr reason i like Ingesting everyday cause it works better for me. I also have been smoking along time. Started at 16,,and i am almost 60. I love a good Bowl,,but i get more out of eating it for some reason.


----------



## yooper420

giggy said:


> morning yoop, keef and hopper yall gotta catchup.


 

Catchin` up, catchin` up, I be catchin` up.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yo Yooper what up Little Brother.


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> What up Giggy. Morning my friend. Thats one of thr reason i like Ingesting everyday cause it works better for me. I also have been smoking along time. Started at 16,,and i am almost 60. I love a good Bowl,,but i get more out of eating it for some reason.


 

Ain`t been straight since sixty-eight. 
1968 that is, cause I won`t be 68 until November.


----------



## WeedHopper

Old Goat.lol


----------



## Keef

Hippie ask if I use RSO or BHO in e-cig liquid -- I been researching and testing for a year !-- First, I still don't have the weed to do a proper batch !-- I've tried every recipe I could find and they all 2nd rate !  I've simmered it in a crockpot and mixed it this way and that and it's always lacking-- Skunk Pharm found the right formula --- So here is the top secret formula -- Make BHO - mix it with the desired amount of V.G. or P.G. -  Homogenize it so it can never seperate again !-- Skunkpharm say 50/50 is entirely to strong !-- 25-30% BHO the mix should ring a few bells !  How to homogenize a small batch of an ounce or so is the answer I'm looking for !-- mix , homogenize , package and done !  Yoop !-- 10 degrees - really ?-- Full blown spring down here and we've yet to see a freeze !-- Don't know how U do It !!


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> Old Goat.lol


 
Excuse me sir.......That is old STONED goat. He, he, he, he.


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
Do not know where spring went, but 10 below sucks at this time of year. No wonder my "garden room" is 60 degrees. Hard to heat incoming air that cold, but need that air exchange.


----------



## Keef

Giggy , we can fix that !--  I'm with Hopper about eating weed !   -- I finally can grow enough to support the habit so I doubled the grow and I'll do it again !-- Hippie be the Hash Honcho !


----------



## giggy

may have to try eating it, i've had brownies before but i love smoking it so i never really ate that much. i started smoking in jr high so i was so i was 12 or 13 when i had my first toke and i just turned 54 the other day, so i have been smoking for a while.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. The weather has been warm enough, I'm running the lights at night to keep the temps under 80. WeedHopper, I'm growing some cherry pie x keylime pie for NCH right now. The pink Louie 13th has turned out to be very strong sativa with an almost lemon jolly rancher taste. Liking it a lot. Wake n bake, lol. Heading to the land of ice and snow for meetings, thinking I should dig out my winter coat and take it with me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yummmm,,that sounds tasty Umbra. Send me a Slice will ya. NCH said it was ok.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm up showered and fed. Baking time now. I think I did it in the wrong order, but they are all  done. 
:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## yooper420

Morning bozzo, good to see you got back home OK.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, i get up and there are three pages to keep up with. Love reading your guys thread. so i am betting it was the bird that layed the eggs in the gloman's post.  I sure hope it heals your dog. Yes, we are animal lovers, i think all stoners are. We have three dogs one cat.. Used to have two cockatiels that I loved but mr rb didn't and when he retired they needed a new home and got one. It still makes me cry about Georgie being gone, but i don't miss Gracey one bit. lol  

Keef, i use sunflower lecithin as an emulsifier in the butter I make. I only knew because the magical butter machine book told me to use it. I got it at the health food store.  I made a batch with out it and it isn't nearly as nice... just fyi..

Pot head?? Yes?

Enjoy your Saturday. take your winter coat Umbra.. We have high winds..but warm.


----------



## Hippie420

thegloman said:


> So Hippie, this may be obvious & I'm missing it but is Rodan a fish or a goose?


 Rodan was named after a winged reptile that used to give Godzilla hell. She's a blue& gold macaw, one of the last ones to be wild caught in Brazil before the ban. All the ones since then are either domestically bred or come from Guyana.

She was two years old when I bought her and deathly afraid of hands, as hands were what caught her. I got her used to me by feeding her peanuts from my lips. Guess she remembered how her mother fed her. Pretty soon, she'd take anything offered by my hand. She loves bacon, McDonald's French fries, and everything else besides pickles. Back in the bag seed days, she'd waddle over to the coffee table, grab hold of my rolling tray, and eat the seeds out of the buds. She always left the husks, though.

She's 41 now and has probably that much more to go. The power the old gal's got on her beak is amazing. She's completely capable of removing someone's finger from their hand with one quick bite. When old Redskin used to come to visit, he liked to stick his fingers in the cage to tease her. I handed her a Brazil nut and she quickly snapped it in half. He quit offering her a finger after that!


----------



## Rosebud

Birds are amazing. I would love to see a pic of her Hippie.  Does she talk, yell, sing or what? tell us more. That is so cool you got her to take food from you. George really liked kissing on the lips. Till his girlfriend came to live with us..Then it was just bird sex and babies all the time.. lol


----------



## Keef

What we smoking O.F.C. ?-- made the mistake of taming a muscle relaxed with my Cannacaps this morning and they knocked me out !-- It  maybe noon (CDT) but I got coffee and another pipe and doing the Wake and Bake all over again !-- Speaking of pets , anyone want a pair of parakeets?  I made a mistake !-- No one said it would be like living in the jungle !-- Then there's the pups !-- My Shi-Tzu girls -- Ginger a tricolor and Jo- Jo who is black and white !   6 months or so ago my other one-- Jazz - passed away !-- We decided to adopt a rescue dog in her honor since she saved my life after my fall !   We adopted Tee Shirt Jake first -- sweetest dog in the world but don't take his tee shirt away !  Then the wife saw a pic ofa Jet a black and white -- Papi-Ox -- 6 pounds of terror !-- shoulda known he was trouble when he almost made me shoot a Buffalo with a .25 autoloader !--  He tried to tree a bison ya'll!  Life has never been the same since them two boys moved in !   Tee Shirt Jake weighs about 15 pounds but Jet keeps hom on the run !-- I installed a doggie door so they could come and go as needed then a neighbor moved in with a couple German shepards -- Jet just knows if he could get thru that fence he could whoop both of them !


----------



## giggy

had some more sour diesel in the mid day it's 4:20 some where ride home. i'll try to get back on later.


----------



## Hippie420

Here ya go, Rose. I tried to get a nice close-up pic, but it's apparently breeding season, and she only wanted to give me her "come hither" pose. Got a second pic when she wasn't paying attention. 

View attachment DSCN0056.JPG


View attachment DSCN0057.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

OMG she is beautiful! That is one big perch!  Does she say anything or sing or yell or what. What lovely coloring. Wish people could be teal and orange. with a white and black face.. Look at thos tale feathers... So fun, thank you.


----------



## MR1

Cool bird Hippie.


----------



## Keef

Wonder what they taste like ?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Wonder what they taste like ?


 
Chicken.

She doesn't talk, and rarely makes any sound, but when she's perturbed, she can make a glass shattering screech. Watch an old Jap sy-fy and you'll see how she earned the name Rodan!


----------



## Keef

Got some Humid Acid and Harpin Protein yesterday -- humid / fulvic acid helps with the uptake of nutes -- the Harpin protein can't be digested by bugs like spidermites and kills them when they munch on the plant !  Approved by the FDA on all food crops !-- Will keep my peeps posted on how it works !


----------



## 000StankDank000

Smoking OG Kush my old farts . Hippie first thing I thought of is that bird that was rescued from a domestic violent house and it yells the fights it used to hear and it's new owners think it's halarious guess it would be for a bit but get old fast. Does it's head feather perk up when he is mad? Is it that style?


----------



## Hippie420

No, they perk up when she's horney! She sees me as her mate. It's the reason she hates the wife and daughter. She views them as competition.

Before Keef mentions it, I'm NOT into inter-species sex!

Got a visit from Green Santa this afternoon. What a great dude!


----------



## Rosebud

Humic acid rocks! ha, literally rocks, get it? Don't know about Harpin protein, I guess I better look it up.

I bet your bird could break a window with her screech.. 

Green santa in March... awesome.


----------



## Keef

Pharming is done !-- I think I'll just have to burn one !


----------



## Keef

Green Santa Rose ?  I know the dude personally -- He  do get around !  Dropped off or picked up more than one package round here !  Hey this T.E. is about 2 weeks ahead of my Widow on tricome production !-- I got high hopes !


----------



## Keef

One more thing !-- Was that Hopper says he freezes his weed ?-- Keef never plays by the rules and U may disagree!-- Dry your frozen weed in the oven at about 230 degrees -- run dry weed thru a screen and put back in oven for another 10 minutes or so !  The weed will be decarbed and ready for consumption !-- Another thing-- before I had enough widow I used to buy brickweed and decarb it for caps and saved my Widow to smoke !--  The research says different but I can increase the potency of brickweed by 20% --- Even when smoked !!


----------



## N.E.wguy

Hamster Lewis said:


> Welcome to MP...I don't consider 50 year olds seniors though.



i look at 35 at senior i'm 36 lol :bump:


----------



## Keef

Welcome New guy !-- I've seen some 20 year old Farts !-- It's not an age thing but more of an attitude!-- I know I said one more thing but I thought of something else !-- The way to make the cleanest alcohol extraction is to freeze the weed and Everclear overnight !-- the waxes and undesirables form a sludge at low temps which will be trapped by a filter ! Have your stuff ready and planned out because once U begin U got to do the extraction in 3 minutes or less or the waxes will also dissolve in the alcohol as it warms !--  filter, filter, filter after extraction !-- I call it Honey oil !-- then U can do a warm extraction to make RSO !-- OR --Party Oil as I was taught !  Clean enough and it may be used in an e- cig formula - I can not stress how important it is to Filter repeatedly !


----------



## Kraven

Home for my bake, missed you all today, sure was a tough one at the "office" Gonna smoke up some 8 ball and take a nice deep sip o'me shine.


----------



## Hippie420

I did it that way once and it still turned out black and nasty. Looked like regular RSO.


----------



## Keef

I agree Hippie that's why I gotta get that BHOgart Hash Oil Machine !  Drive me crazy trying to get it clean enough for e-cig juice -- Maybe it's just me but an Ice Cold extraction has a little different buzz than RSO !-- Make some and put it in a cap and U tell me !  Kraven's in da house !-- Been meaning yo have a talk with U anyway !-- Your dog came over to crap in my yard again !-- That ain't right Cuz !


----------



## Kraven

Kraven getting really high and letting the day wash off him, ended my shift doing compressions on corpse.


----------



## Keef

Kraven that sucks !-- U can never forget the sound and feel of brittle ribs breaking during CPR.-- RWS had to do compressions at her x-mas party this year !   Some things I think people outside the medical field should never experience or maybe even know about !   First time I had to drop an E.T. tube on the side of a road is burned into my mind forever !  In one emergency I got a miracle I.V. in the  saphenous vein in the stump of an amputated leg !  Took things and stuff out of places they shouldn't be more than once !


----------



## Kraven

lol yea...just still sucks


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, so sorry, breathe and do let that wash away if you can. They were lucky to have you there today. 

You guys are all heros.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
I know the feeling, did it many times. Puttin` on a show.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Christmas in March ? A green one at that, wow.


----------



## Keef

That is the reason there is a high number of Medical people who have substance abuse problems !   Just trying to forget something that gets burned into your mind !- It never gets easier !-- Told this story before but I was on weekend call when a heart surgeon was scheduled to leave on vacation noonish Sunday and wanted to clear his schedule .-- After a day of  knee scopes on Friday we began a marathon heart bypass surgeries !-- We did 5 in a row -- I took 3 of them to the morque !-- When we finished about noon Sunday - I just sat in a corner and cried like a baby !-- The good Doctor made his flight ! This happened about 3 weeks before my fall and I was still trying to make sense of what had happened !-- I did the best I could and they died anyway !


----------



## Rosebud

You did your best. So sorry people have to go thru so much in this life. but if i was in the hospital I would want ya'll around because you care.


----------



## WeedHopper

No wasnt me keef that said i froze my weed. I only bake and eat. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

Kraven, yooper and I both know where your at. 25 years  on fire department ....you see it all. Like rose said they are lucky to have you. It usually ends in death. But I do remember one guy. We found him no pulse ,no respirations.15 minutes later he was sitting up talking to us. funny ,he did not want to go to the hospital....but we insisted.

I have been doing some figuring . Got some pretreatments for outdoor area. but they all give you amounts to mix 100 gallons. 
So if 4 to 6 ounces for 100 gal. say 5. so one ounce makes 20 gal 
29.5 milliliters per ounce  make it 30 divided by 20 =1.5 milliliters per gal.

I  pretreated for mites last year, I'm doing the same for mold also this year. plus I have a row of grapes that act like a fence . I did not know grapes usually have PM if untreated. So I'll be treating them early also. It worked or the mites ,I hope the mold prevention works also. 

Got the EM-1 ordered umbra. got one quart. and will be growing a bunch more for treatment of the girls themselves.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey! You folks wanna hear an honest to God, no hippie ** funny dog story?

An old friend of mine had a big, black Newfoundland dog. This thing was HUGE. Big ole drooling monster. His wife hated big dogs and insisted in buying one of those little ankle biting poodles.

Rick comes home from a hot day at work, grabs a shower, hops in his summer robe, and heads for the couch for a doobie break. His wife's dog climbs up in his lap for some lovin'. Unbeknown to Rick, the poodle was coming in heat.

Rick drops the remote, bends over to pick it up, the Newfoundland gets a whiff............can you see where this is going?

He's screaming for Kathy to shoot the dog, and she's laughing so hard she can't see straight. Let's just say the dog went where no other man had been before.

Bless Kathy's heart, she couldn't wait to call me to tell me about it. She was still laughing.


----------



## WeedHopper

NOW THATS FREAKEN FUNNY AS HELL. Cold nose up the ole buta..:rofl:

Bet he keeps that Dogs nose warm from now on..


----------



## Hippie420

It wasn't exactly the dog's nose..........


----------



## WeedHopper

Kill the little Bastage,,,,,,lol..Oh thats just not right.
He will never be able to look that Dog in the eyes again ,,,,then again,,maybe he shoulda been looking him in the eyes in the 1st place. :rofl:


----------



## yooper420

What, no video ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC off to the "w" word again, rinse and repeat. today will be a better day


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Up early trying to get right !   I woulda cut that dog up Hippie but that's funny !  When I was a young soldier in Korea there was a dark alley next to a bar .-- living in the back of that alley lived one of the big ole Mastiff , musta weighed 200 lbs. -- biggest dog I ever saw .-- The best seat in town was across the street from that alley at night !-- Bar patrons would come out and decide to relieve themselves in the alley before moving on !--  The dog had seen this before !-- So many people with their pants down around their ankles trying to run from Cujo , the terror in their faces was priceless ! Never saw the dog hurt anyone !


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mornin' folks! Up and at em today, with a LOAD of work to do in the room! I took down the entire tent over the last couple days, and now it's time to reinvent that tent, and go back hydro. After this tent, I'll be 100% hydro again.. woo hoo! 

So I have an experiment I'm about to start. Would love you all to come on over to this thread and cast a vote in my poll!  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71104


----------



## Keef

Morning Fang !-- I'm just finishing a redo of the grow room myself !-- I've never did hydro -- Went from dirt straight to Aero !--  I love me some water pharming !   My plan is stacked SOGs -- 8 ft ceilings so if I can find or breed a killer that I can send to bloom at about 6-8 inches and finish around 18-20 inches-- I start stacking !-- twice the harvest in the same amount of floor space !-- I could never do that with any light except LEDs !


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

8 ft ceilings?!?! *drools*!! 

What I would do in a large space... oh mannnn!!  Cheers to you and your adventures Keef! Please step on into my journal if and when you get a moment. 8 LED fixtures, 3 tents of madness..stop by! (The Dr's Office, in my sig) 

Why send so short if you have such high ceilings? Stacking? You mean different vertical levels within' your space? (sorry for confusion and silly questions)


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, still dark here in the pacific northwest.. Having a coffee and some purple haze.. 

Keef, what is your favorite smoke? I have only had WW once. Now, i haven't wanted to tell you this because you might freak, but I gave it all away. It made me paranoid. I grew it had a couple of hits and gave it to the neighbor. I think i must be weird, i have never had that experience with any other plant.

So do you like knock ya down stuff? I hear I am getting a Herijuana strain out of canada  that is like in the 20 % thc realm... the guy says he has paperwork... anyway, thought maybe you might like that. 
I go for speedy up pot all day then something that relaxes this body at night. 

Hope your day is less horrible Kraven. Your doing good work out there but at what cost to you I don't know.

Hippie, i am going to try to forget that story... I have no sense of humor. sorry. I would have died. dead.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, keef, doc, rose and the rest of the ofc. woke up at 5:00 said to myself i'll just lay here a few more, well it was after 7:00 when i opened my eyes again. i guess you could say i slept in. morning bowl going and coffee brewing. i'm trying to catch up.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all my MP Friends. Hope ya haves a great day.,!,,,OH and dont be bending over with yur dog behind you. Sorry i cant stop laughing at Hippies story.
Gonna have some Cherry Pie mixed wit a little Platinum.


----------



## yooper420

Really had trouble trying to post this morning, just would not work. Any way,, I be here catching up on the wake and bake. Hope a good day is in store for the OFC clubbers.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> You did your best. So sorry people have to go thru so much in this life. but if i was in the hospital I would want ya'll around because you care.



rose you are right on point with that one.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Morning to all my MP Friends. Hope ya haves a great day.,!,,,OH and dont be bending over with yur dog behind you. Sorry i cant stop laughing at Hippies story.
> Gonna have some Cherry Pie mixed wit a little Platinum.



morning hopper, enjoy you smoke. peace


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Really had trouble trying to post this morning, just would not work. Any way,, I be here catching up on the wake and bake. Hope a good day is in store for the OFC clubbers.



morning yoop, was wondering where you were.


----------



## bozzo420

lol 9:30 just got up. did not realize I was late. but I'm catching up quick. good morning all


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> What, no video ?


 Didn't have video back then, and she'd been laughing too hard to hold the camera straight anyhow!

I just HAD to go over the next day. The look on his face when I let out a low toned "WOOF" proved she wasn't lying, and the deep scratches on his back were all the proof I needed.

Been seven days since the Chernobyl seeds got planted. Nothing yet. Think this one might be a wash. The Afghanis are looking pretty sick. Think I'm snake bit on this run. I'm heading for the pot shop tomorrow and buying some Skunk #1 seeds. That's one plant that's damn near impossible to kill.


----------



## WeedHopper

:guitar::guitar::guitar::rofl:Scratches on his back. This took alittle longer then i first imagined.


----------



## Grower13

been cleaning my birdfeeders and  dog kennels........ it is cold in the Southeast this am....... y'all hit it like you mean it...........:bongin:


----------



## umbra

packing for the cold...sucks. Still sexing a bunch of recruits. The doublewreck are all males. My own chocolate berry are all female and the cantaloupe skunk are outside vegging still. The tangies and William's Wonder outside are turning purple already. The Tranquil Elephantizers are in beast mode, dark green and greasy with trichomes reaching to the tips of the fan leaves. Oh yeah, wake n bake. Smoking some clusterfunk


----------



## oldandstilldoinit

Hi all, I have a grow going of strawberry blue and white widow big bud hybrid and I was wondering if anyone has ever tried growing the w.w.b.b. strain?


----------



## Keef

Morning again O.F.C. !-- Rose ask about my Widow -- I had thrown out my lights and swore off growing inside because  I was frustrated. To get enough light the heat cooked my plants more or less !-- Hard to grow in 110 degree room !   3 year's ago I didn't even know I could order seed online -- I had always grown brickweed seed !  RWS is responsible for convincing me to grow again !-- First she ordered me some CFLs which were still too hot !-- Another grower from the O.F.C. now has them and making it work !--  All that was ever available to me was brickweed seed.  Then the Lady discovered that U could buy world class seed online !-- After some research she ordered me 50 White Widow seed out of Amsterdam !  The LEDs showed up a few days before the seed . I did.'t know she had ordered them!--  So I got sucked back in to see what these " White Widow "seed would grow !  So Rose except for a few jewels back in the day -- The Widow is the only quality weed I've ever had !  Oh !-- there have been a few deliveries from Green Santa since !-- I knew there would be a freak or two among those widow seed so I went to work planting 10 a month and  I found my freaks !-- I had to learn that U could clone on my own!   Now I got this T.E.  and like Umbra said she makes tricomes on her tricomes !  She stays!


----------



## Rosebud

You have a wonderful wife, Keef.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef's surgery story and the phrase "compressions on a corps" have been haunting my mind since reading them

to any/all in the medical field.
I don't know how you do it.  How to look @ a human being and treat it like meat or a thing that needs fixing... 
the "switches" and emotions you have to manipulate within yourself to be able to function in that reality blows my mind!

Kraven, what you did may not have done (him or her) any good but you SAVED every single one of the rest of those peoples faith 
in humanity and put their minds @ ease that they are being cared for and about and that every and all attempts will be made to keep them safe and alive...
@ that point in their lives (more or less defenseless and @ the mercy of those around) that's a LOT, it's all they have.
(wife worked in a nursing home for 10+ years, starting before graduation until she "broke" her back trying to catch someone from falling.)

I cant imagine my words can do much of anything against the memories you (all) have floating in your minds (veterans and/or medical) but there they are.

:48:

ok, enough! 
sorry to bring it back up.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- She was in her 30s when I whipped out a joint and asked if she knew what it was- she didn't so I turned her on !-- She never looked back ,says it's the best stress meds she's ever had !   At first she bought me seeds and LEDs to give me something to do !-  Our first taste of Widow we we.t over and sat on the dunes for the burn !   When finished I stood up and the Widow pushed me off the dunes-- Two and a half cartwheels and a face plant !  She came sliding down the dunes beside me and said -- What do U need to grow a bunch of this ?--  Now she's as good as me at running a SOG rotation!-


----------



## Keef

Green Fang ask what I meant by " Stacking SOGs"-- 8 ft. Ceilings ?- I plan on expanding up !-- one SOG on a shelf over another !-- Twice the growing area in the same amount of space !


----------



## Rosebud

If you guys ever run low on pot and your like me, just turn your keyboard over and shake... oh dear.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Rosebud said:


> If you guys ever run low on pot and your like me, just turn your keyboard over and shake... oh dear.



lmao


----------



## Keef

When I run low on weed I have no choice but to call Jesus my dealer !-- His real name just pronounced a little different !-- I was just to the point where I could supply us with smoking weed whenI hooked up with a group called -- The Over Fifty Club and they taught me the benefits of Cannacaps !  We may have moved and changed the name but most of that old crew are with us today !-- I ended up having to start buying some again !-- make Cannacaps out of decarbed brickweed and smoke the Widow !-- Doubled the grow and now I don't need to buy anymore !  Getting very close to having enough to begin practicing extractions !-- Yes I have done some brickweed extractions but it's just too dirty !  By the way I be twisted up tight right now and watching Neil Young's -- A journey thru Time !   Love the man's music !


----------



## Keef

I don't like talking about it cause it still makes me mad !-- I was banned for life from 420 for jokingly asking if anyone wanted to split a $10,000 pack of Indica 50 seed !


----------



## Hippie420

You got banned for having too much fun. Phuck 'em!


How many seeds in the pack?


----------



## Keef

Hippie U was there and could still be if U wouldn't have went off on that moderator !-- Hippie a bad man ya'll !  They wouldn't even let peeps exchange e-mail addresses !  They also read our P.M.s !


----------



## Hippie420

I left once and let a swamp rat talk me into going back. I wouldn't go back now if they gave me the damn site!


Speaking of Old Farts, anybody heard from Jaga lately?


----------



## Keef

The Gloman has his e-mail .-- Hippie I was angry at the time but if that wouldn't have happened ,we wouldn't have the family we have now !-- Shame we couldn't bring them 600+ pages with us !-- This site is what I thought a pot pharmers site should be !-- I'm tickled pink with the new friends we've made here !


----------



## Keef

Since I'm confessing my sins !--I have another !-- I was scouting for a new home for the O.F.C. and made one post over at the growery - very similar to my first post on this thread -- still don't know what I did wrong -- I suspect the mods were in communication with each other .  I was banned from that site for 9999999999999999 days !


----------



## Hippie420

How many days ya got left to go? GRIN!


I've been wondering about Jaga. I believe his wife wasn't in the best of health.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Keef you have a Real cut of Tranquil elephant? If you do your a lucky guy. That strain should make some real nice exstracts?
Keef have you looked into Rosin hash?


----------



## Keef

Enlighten me Stank -- never heard of it !   I have nothing else to compare it to but it be a magnificent plant !--  I've crossed it on my pride and joy indica heavy Pheno Widow  and have a fine T.E. Queen that will be with me for years !   Seed will be ready in a few days and I can't wait to get some them germed and growing !-- Then after I get her producing regular SOGs -- maybe 3-6 months -- I plan on bringing in Chem D -  B.x3 - The biggest Dawg I can find  and put a nice male on the pick of the litter from this cross !  I 'll also get a new female Dawg line out the deal too!-- And once I get a fine clone line , I keep it!  My Widow is almost 2 yrs old and shows no sign of slowing down !


----------



## 000StankDank000

Rosin hash is bubble hash that is put between parchment paper then you use a hair iron to flatten it out and it turns into shatter and taste amazing no chemicals etc.

Keef what is the TE?


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC ......WoooHooo got through the shift w/o anyone dying  A nurse got mad mid shift and told the DON to go fish and she left.....So I got half her patients, thanks god she had done the heavy lifting this am so it was no sweat. Home, PAX in hand and vapin' the last bit of BF Nightshade, sure do love this smoke. thats whats up next after the Afgooey....hope tha Afgooey blows my mind like the Nightshade does :48:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Stank !-- T.E. -- Tranquil Elephantizer from Cannazon seed !-- "The Slow Motion Love Potion " is it's nickname !-- got legendary genetics -- 88-G13 Hashplant , Blockhead , Afgooey , Snow Lotus mom !


----------



## Rosebud

I got so lucky when i found MP. First of all i checked only a couple of other sites, but had no idea what anyone was talking about.  I came here and they were adults and there didn't seem to be much drama. ha, that wasn't true. But this was my first home and it means a lot to me. I came as a gardener and consulting rosarian for the ARS, but didn't know the difference between indica and sativa. Some nice old hippy explained it to me in a hot car in july. We smoked a joint, it was heaven. I still love that guy. He gave me clones told me to buy a book. ha... Jorge to the rescue, but this place, MP taught me to grow dank and be able to help some folks, i hope. So i get all mushy about mp. sorry. And there were women growers. Not many but a few.. THG to the rescue.. Then she came to visit me and we were kindred spirits. She is wonderful and smokes a lot of weed. I am talking a lot of pot. HA. She kept up with me just fine.  I have met some heros of mine here. Some amazing folks that make my jaw drop when i see their grows. Most people are very kind and want to help. 
I am done...sorry. I don't usually do that. must be the satori.
That is my long story.


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !-- Don't stop now Rose !-- It seems to me that if U let a bunch of experienced  ( not old)  stoners hang out and exchange ideas and genetics ( maybe ) before U know it they's some vicious stuff gets grown !  Rose got freaked out by the White Widow !-- Ha!- One day I hope to turn her into a wobblehead !-- Weed so potent it make U high just looking at it!


----------



## bozzo420

you got me scared now Hippie. when your use to clones ,jumping to seeds . I don't know. 

good to be home.


----------



## Hippie420

I think I'm lucky to have found MP, too! It ain't perfect, but if it was, I wouldn't be allowed.

Keef, get with Yoop and Bozzo and book a room for the Cup. I'll pick your arse up at Bishop Airport. Don't bother bringing anything to smoke. You'll get all you need at the Cup, and I'll make sure you're stoned at the hotel, too!


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> you got me scared now Hippie. when your use to clones ,jumping to seeds . I don't know.
> 
> good to be home.


 

Started out with seeds and then cut clones off of mothers. I can pop seeds.
Betcha I've got five Skunks up by Friday! Hell, it's just a weed!


----------



## Keef

Hippie !-- RWS and I talked about that the other day !-- Before the end of prohibition I need to know how things work in the free states !-- if it can be made from weed -- I need to know how to make it !  If there is a more potent variety than what I got -- I be needing a cut or seed.!  RWS has taken care of me for a long time and soon it'll be my turn !-- If she did work similar to what Kraven does-- I would think she would probably take care of patients that were weighed in grams instead of pounds , probably in a critical care setting !-- If so she would make pretty good money so it would probably take more than a pound or two of weed to replace and income like that !   I could do that !


----------



## yooper420

We did not get suspended or banned until they dumped us in that dark hole and we let `em know how we felt. Told us we did not talk about growing enough. To this day there are other threads there that the owner even said it had nothing to do with growing, but that thread was left alone. Guess we were not old enough, just got too popular. Thier loss, MP`s gain.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC....off to "W" I go.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- U know how it is-- can't sleep like we used to and wake up cause stuff hurts !-- Go get'em Kraven ! -- Speaking of "Off Topic" subjects -- I grow fine weed but I also got another skill too !-- I'm supposed to pick up a new smoker this week !-- Grilling ain't BBQ -- I can take a brisket , pork shoulder , Turkey , Chicken or just about any other cut of meat and make magic !  I get smoked and the meat can spend all day getting smoked too !  Smoke a brisket for 12-16 hours and turn U into a meat junkie !  The sauce we make goes on after the meat is cooked not during - if U even want any !  My next project is suckling pig and  then whole hog in a Cajun microwave !


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Stop swearing at us as you go out the door, that "w" word. We gonna get back on track with the right "w" word. WAKE and BAKE, the morning ritual of the OFC. Join in ya`ll.


----------



## Keef

Do what Yoop says !-- there should be a rule banning the use of that "W" word !  Yoop I'm refilling the pipe !   I see U there Grower - U down with the Wake and Bake ?


----------



## Grower13

I guess I'm lucky........ I work high and get high while working............ y'all hit it an extra time or two this AM........... hope your all high as you wanna be.......... ordered some 5 gallon bubble bags........ going to start smoking more hash.


----------



## Keef

Morning Grower !-- I hear there are some people who smoke weed everyday !-  Can U believe that ?


----------



## Keef

Grower I forgot !-- Talk to Hippie about bubble hash !-- The man got a cement mixer for making bubble !--it get way hot down here to make bubble but dry ice is available everywhere !-- Same bags but no drying involved !-- Ready to smoke as soon as it's made -- got a pollen press ?   Which 2 bags do U use Hippie ?  If I had sampled his bubble I would probably like it !-- Giggy !-- I think I found that piney variety U were looking for !--


----------



## giggy

morning krav,keef,yoop,grower and the rest of the ofc, wake but no bake, just not feeling it as i had a rough night last night.  we will just have to see what the day brings, yall have a great one.


----------



## yooper420

Time to go raise hell at the nursing home. Just talked to my wife, late last night/early this morning they took her to the hospital for x-rays of her broken arm cause she could not stand for it to be touched. They BROKE HER ARM below the other one. This means back to the hospital 77 miles away for more surgery. I am mother ******* pissed off and do not care what I say right now.


----------



## Keef

Dam Yoop !-- Get'm !!


----------



## bozzo420

Sorry to hear that bud. I would be pissed to.


----------



## Rosebud

God Yopper that is so horrible. I am so sorry for you both. Does she have osteoporosis? Is that why the bone is breaking. I know you don't care why right now.. I would be livid myself.  I am sending healing wishes to mrs yopper right now. sheesh, you  must be so pissed and worried.

Giggy, hope you feel better, do you need coffee?

Kraven, hope your day is a good one and no one dies.  
G 13, i couldn't go to work loaded.. taking xrays loaded, did it once not again. ha.. but boy can i garden loaded and do everything else with my head bad.
Have a good monday if ya can ya'll.


----------



## Keef

Good thing it wasn't my wife cause I would already be in jail !-- Throw a fit !- Her treatment and care can be done by a home health company !   U can't take x-rays stoned Rose ?-  So I quess running a C-arm in the O.R. would be totally out the question !   I've been exposed to so many rads I'm surprised I don't glow in the dark !-  Wearing lead all day is tough on the body !  How much do the long lead gowns and thyroid collar weigh anyway !


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, sorry to hear about the Mrs. and the new breakage. Sounds like someone screwed up majorly. My heart goes out to her.

Keef, I only use the 200 and the 25. Works for me.

Here's the Afghanis after 44 days above ground. I think I'm going to hand them over to Jack Kevorkian this afternoon. That's a quart jar for size reference. 

View attachment DSCN0059.JPG


----------



## Keef

Hippie what's this ?--  Sorry Cuz !-- Time to rethink your whole nute formula !-  Start from scratch !  Can U hold off a couple weeks ?   Do you have any exposed steel in your res. ?   Don't worry the brain trust got your back !--  Remember that pic I sent of my aero grow kit ?-- all U need is the Pro-Grow -- Aquasheild and Pro- Bloom ! U got the rest !   Can U say Tranquil Widow ?


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Time to go raise hell at the nursing home. Just talked to my wife, late last night/early this morning they took her to the hospital for x-rays of her broken arm cause she could not stand for it to be touched. They BROKE HER ARM below the other one. This means back to the hospital 77 miles away for more surgery. I am mother ******* pissed off and do not care what I say right now.


sorry to hear this yoop, give them hell. i hope she gets to come home soon.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> God Yopper that is so horrible. I am so sorry for you both. Does she have osteoporosis? Is that why the bone is breaking. I know you don't care why right now.. I would be livid myself.  I am sending healing wishes to mrs yopper right now. sheesh, you  must be so pissed and worried.
> 
> Giggy, hope you feel better, do you need coffee?
> 
> Kraven, hope your day is a good one and no one dies.
> G 13, i couldn't go to work loaded.. taking xrays loaded, did it once not again. ha.. but boy can i garden loaded and do everything else with my head bad.
> Have a good monday if ya can ya'll.


rose thanks, but i have already had a pot of coffee, and i don't like to do it but the pain meds too. didn't sleep much and my knee is swollen which starts a waterfall of other things. when i did get to sleep lightening struck something close and the ol lady jumped up grabbed me then ran to the window to see. it was still pitch black outside but the three dogs decided to share our bed last night tried to trample me when this went down. gotta love the dogs but they sure don't like the lightening and thunder.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie what's this ?-- Sorry Cuz !-- Time to rethink your whole nute formula !- Start from scratch !  Do you have any exposed steel in your res. ?


 Same nutes I've used for five highly successful indoor grows, and the same tank set up, too.
I just popped a baker's dozen WW's that a southern Green Santa sent me. If they pop without problems, I'll know it was just a bad run of seed stock. Seeds get old, and one never knows how they were taken care of until you try to germinate 'em. Can't complain either way. Free is free!


----------



## Keef

Hippie the Lady say it's O.K. -- Yeah I sent him them seed last year !-- I hope they do U right ! But -- The same Widow mom that produced them seed is the mom heavy with T.E. seed right now !   Seed do get old sometime -- I've seen pics of your other grows with your nute mix !-  My thought was that if U don't know what the problem is then throw it all out and try something new !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Yooper, 
don't go making it worse, you getting arrested doesn't help her... but short of that.... &^%$#$  them mo*^$%^ *&^%$$*  UP!!



Hippie420,
looks like pH issues to me.
this was my last plant that barley survived my pH meter going bad... only to turn out male.
The browned out leafs and spots look similar to yours.
(my pH was too low)

edited in a pic of what my stuff looks like with a working pH meter
(flipping her tomorrow)


:48: 

View attachment PICT1212.jpg


View attachment PICT1264.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey old timers  :48:   I know I saw one of ya guys mention doing Alcohol extractions...?  but I cant find the post now...  Keef or Hippie possibly?  if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated...  thanks in advance


----------



## Hippie420

Joe, I'm anal about a lot of things (ask my wife), and really overly anal about PH levels. Been known to calibrate my meter every other day. I'll know in a week or two if it's something other than an old batch of seeds.

I had a Green Giant go hermie on me, at least one seed worth. Just for grins, I hatched it. The plant grew up to a whopping three inches tall and didn't have enough roots to pack in a sparrow's butt, but the dog gone thing stayed alive for months until I finally did a mercy killing on it. Looked like a perfectly formed miniature plant. Go figure....

Nice job of bringing that plant back to beautiful!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, if those seeds are from the same line, I'll be sure to post some pics of how they do outside. I'm amazed how much better job Mom Nature can do when it comes to growing stuff. Night and day difference on size and harvest weight.


----------



## Joe420Camel

2 different plants, sorry 

I almost killed what turned out to be a male (and thus killed anyway) Chucky's bride (first pic).

figured out my one pen was going bad and the continuous meter was out of calibration... at the same time, checking against each other, wasn't pretty.  
(its hydro, pH is ALL we have to steer this ship! lol)

2nd pic is a White Siberian clone off my bonsai to quick-fix-fill the hole in my flower room that male left.


----------



## Keef

Yo Ant -- not sure if it's the post U asked about !-- Ice Cold Extraction ?-- Freeze weed green or dry freeze overnight along with Everclear -- a piece of PVC pipe with cap that has drain hole !-  U can crumble green weed when frozen !-- pack the PVC with weed keep everything frozen !-- pour the Everclear thru extraction tube !  Get the Everclear drained thru weed as fast as possible -- what it does is dissolve the caps off the tricomes -- the freezing keeps waxes and stuff from coming over with the extraction !-- Need a better filter than a coffee filter to get a fairly clean oil !  Filter the extract several times and evaporate alcohol  and U might get a nice oil !-- depends on the filter process !  Hope I helped !  Rose got a magical butter machine that makes RSO!


----------



## Rosebud

My machine actually makes the tincture, i make the rso out of that.

Jaam, is a good friend.. I want to use the extraction stuff he told us about on here.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71108


----------



## Keef

Took a look Rose !-- Kraven knows a little about distlling !-- U want to talk about pure alcohol talk to him !  For me the numbers seem to point to an BHO machine that reclaims some of the Butane !   I plan to run it several times a month and I can't afford $100 a gallon Moonshine !  Unless I started making my own and the ATF take a very dim view of that !  I 'm gonna make BHO work !


----------



## Hippie420

Ahh, but in making the moonshine, you'll be supplementing the CO2 in your grow room. Win-win!

Just bought five Hawaiian Afghani and five Skunk #1 seeds. Got an offer to rear a strain of Vietnamese weed that takes a full six months to flower after the flip. The dude wants to cross it with C99. Says the original is the trippiest stuff he's ever smoked. Said  if you don't have anxiety issues, you will after two tokes.


----------



## Keef

Great Rose I hope it works for U !-- I looked at that butter machine and understand how it works and if it's RSO U want that.machine will make it !-- I have decided that I'm not a pot pharmer !-- I'm a.tricome pharmer!-- the more the better !


----------



## Rosebud

keef: trichome farmer extraordinaire.

LOL C99 can make ya a little nuts, just the way i like it. ha. funny i can do those but not the ww... must have just been the cut i had. I have a c99 crossed with another speedy pot named Pink zilla, that may be my outside speedy pot this summer. Can't wait to try that out.  Maybe I should make some seeds....hmmm

So, you guys, i don't drink. Do i still need to make moon shine?


----------



## Keef

Rose Kraven makes some 'Shine stronger than Everclear !-- Do U need to make your own " Everclear"?-  U use it for extraction , I don't drink anymore either -- U can make sugar liquor easily and save yourself $100 a gallon on Everclear if U want !    I don't recomment it but here it is -- Adapt the % as needed -- 100 gallons of water -- 100 lbs of sugar -- 1lb brewers yeast -- mix throughly cover with cheese clothe and ferment for a week !-- if U picky they got a sacrometer to measure sugar content -- if not taste the mash and see if it's sweet !-- if so it needs more time -- A pressure cooker is a good place to.start building a small still !-- We won't talk of 800 gallon black pot submarine stills or thump buckets !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- U know how it is-- can't sleep like we used to and wake up cause stuff hurts !-- Go get'em Kraven ! -- Speaking of "Off Topic" subjects -- I grow fine weed but I also got another skill too !-- I'm supposed to pick up a new smoker this week !-- Grilling ain't BBQ -- I can take a brisket , pork shoulder , Turkey , Chicken or just about any other cut of meat and make magic !  I get smoked and the meat can spend all day getting smoked too !  Smoke a brisket for 12-16 hours and turn U into a meat junkie !  The sauce we make goes on after the meat is cooked not during - if U even want any !  My next project is suckling pig and  then whole hog in a Cajun microwave !



Nothin like a pig in the ground and bud in your bong :48:


----------



## Kraven

Please be careful, making shine is not safe unless you know what your doing, if you don't know where to cut the high shot at, or where the heads run into the cut, or what the tails smell like your just gonna end up with bad shine the will blind you quickly. Keef - 1 gal of water will hold 4 lbs of sugar. My shine does not have any refined sugar in it, just corn, 6 row barley(it has the enzyme that breaks down the long chain sugars into much smaller sugars so that the natural yeast can feed on it), a touch of molasses and fresh cold spring water. Keef -  please don't use a pressure cooker to make a still, bad idea all around. I would give anyone of you a gallon for free, I never charge friends, just the outlaws I deal with.


----------



## Keef

Kraven's in da house !-- Tell'm about making ' Shine for extractions - I tried but it's been so long !-   Hey !- Rose was it U that mentioned Cindy 99 ?  Doesn't it come from the Chem Dawg line ?


----------



## Kraven

OMG my friend gave me a bud of "skywalker something" after work. He had just recently came back from san fran ca last week and he told me he had a treat. Smoked it a bit ago and this is a trippy kinda sativa ride, I like it but it's making me wordy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Skywalker Kush perhaps? Pretty popular one 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-skywalker-kush/prod_3469.html

I've been curious about this one in the past


----------



## Keef

Sounds great !-  Sure would like a cut of Death Star ! -  Been thinking about something new !   Chem D - Bx3 is unavailable but I won't need it for 6 months or so !   In my mind that project is over all I have to do is find that diamond in the dust -- that WILL be there !   Cloning day tommorow !-- which means it's also harvest day !-- filling up my final meter SOG in bloom !-- then in about 3 weeks we bust some Tranquil Widow seed and see what we've done -- don't make me change positions of the parents and do it again cause I can !-- I just need to find that jewel !-- it' ll be there but many would.n't understand the number of seed I'll sacrafice to find that jewel !


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keef said:


> Rose Kraven makes some 'Shine stronger than Everclear !-- Do U need to make your own " Everclear"?-  U use it for extraction , I don't drink anymore either -- U can make sugar liquor easily and save yourself $100 a gallon on Everclear if U want !    I don't recomment it but here it is -- Adapt the % as needed -- 100 gallons of water -- 100 lbs of sugar -- 1lb brewers yeast -- mix throughly cover with cheese clothe and ferment for a week !-- if U picky they got a sacrometer to measure sugar content -- if not taste the mash and see if it's sweet !-- if so it needs more time -- A pressure cooker is a good place to.start building a small still !-- We won't talk of 800 gallon black pot submarine stills or thump buckets !



mind blown


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so just to be clear, i have no desire to make anything but rso. I am sorry, just not wanting to distill...  Thanks for thinking of me. What better to spend your ss on then everclear. ha. 

Have a good evening all ya all. Just smoked a bowl w/ mr rb. that was nice. He is a nice guy. Hope we have better news about mrs yooper in the morning.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, why is a pressure cooker still a bad idea? Done it several times without a hitch.

My recipe is pretty simple compared to yours. Two pounds of sugar, two pounds of cracked corn, one package of yeast, and enough warm water to fill a five gallon carboy. Add an airlock and you've got shine in the making and CO2 for your green friends.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to do what we do !-- been upong enough to take the edge off !-  hope all are well !-- Yoop !-- keep us posted about the Mrs.  -  Giggy wrap that knee and try heat or cold - stay off of it when U can !-- Rose if U just want RSO - just keep running that machine - be nice to recover some of the alcohol for reuse but what U do is working - go for it !--  Kraven - U got to go to that place again today ?--Rose just wants to make RSO -- Well I want to make mostly BHO -there are just too many uses for it !-- U can smoke it - use it in any edible -- No one has yet to tell me if the nuances of the type of weed comes across or if all BHO will be the same !    I be finding out soon !- This T.E. is a Tricome machine !-- thinking about popping the rest of the seed to have more girls to clone but There will be no more T.E. seed since the mom died !  Good Day All !


----------



## Keef

Rose said something about there not being many female growers --When it won't be so risky , I' m gonna trot out RWS -  we a team and she keeps up with the O.F.C. !-  I'm beginning to be jealous of her - she's a research machine !  I used to teach her but I think she'll be teaching me very soon !-- I got no problem with that -- don't care where the answers come from!


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Kraven, why is a pressure cooker still a bad idea? Done it several times without a hitch.
> 
> My recipe is pretty simple compared to yours. Two pounds of sugar, two pounds of cracked corn, one package of yeast, and enough warm water to fill a five gallon carboy. Add an airlock and you've got shine in the making and CO2 for your green friends.



Hippie, to be honest it can be done in a a pressure cooker, as long as you know what your doing, it sounds to me like you know what your doing  I just dont want anyone to hurt themselves. Please don't take my words as discouraging, but to be honest if you don't know what your doing it can be a bad idea, and "learning" from youtube is not where you learn to make shine. This is a MJ board so i wont expand on my thoughts other than to say please be careful, I have seen the end results of pressure cooking to distill. I just prefer 100 copper for the pot the cap and the worm, but that was how i was taught by my grandfather.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC, off to the VA for my gulf war check up.....same thing every year, yep you got it, nope we dont have a clue how to help you, no marijuana does not help. I smile, and light a J when i leave the parking lot


----------



## Keef

Kraven - I shoulda known U was a copper pot still man !-  Did U make your own ?-- always wanted to make one - grew up shaping steel to my will - I could build one -- tell them what happens when U have a alcohol vapor leak and the vapor reaches the burner. !  Or if U make a run and forget to take the cap off while it cools !-- when something cools it contracts that means if U forget to vent the pot it will crumble and Ruin your pot !-- This is a pot pharmers forum but  some use Everclear to make RSO so like it or not making and using alcohol is a part of our culture whether U drink it or not !


----------



## giggy

morning hippie, keef, krav and the rest of the ofc.got myself tuned up this morn with some diesel. coffee is almost done. it's amazing what a good nights sleep will get you. i got to start inventory, but no push. yall have a great day , peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Friends. Eating my Meds and about to head to Ft Worth to work.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WH, I was thinking of you last night... when I ate a piece of toast at 8:30pm. I was so tired after the days work, I knew just how to relax. Ate a .7 on PB toast hah


----------



## WeedHopper

Yummy in the tummy Yehaaaaaa.
Thats the way i start my day. Lol


----------



## Grower13

good morning ofc.......... the fog has rolled in this am in the southland......... reading lots of info about extraction.......... wanna have the freedom it allows........ love how it would allow me to use mj and go about my business without having to smoke flowers all the time......... any experience ideas and advice is much appreciated.......... now hit what you got and enjoy..... repeat often......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> WH, I was thinking of you last night... when I ate a piece of toast at 8:30pm. I was so tired after the days work, I knew just how to relax. Ate a .7 on PB toast hah



you have budder? i got some in the freezer sounds like a yummy idea


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> you have budder? i got some in the freezer sounds like a yummy idea



Actually no, I've been doing something WH mentioned a couple weeks ago. He decarbs about .7 g of weed, by grinding and cooking at 270° for 30 minutes in the oven, then puts that on Toast (he uses butter I believe, I use peanut butter) 

I tried it and love it. It actually tastes good, but generally I don't even taste it... just what I do taste, I oddly like! lol 

It's almost like toasted coconut!


----------



## Keef

Morning Fang and Hopper - Keef just decarb some weed grind it and pack it into empty 00 Gel caps- I like to chase the caps with a spoon on coconut oil then my coffee!- I can drop some caps in my pocket for later !  EZ !!


----------



## yooper420

A good night`s sleep, what does that consist of ? Ain`t had over 4 hours in a couple of years. My usual is 3 - 3 1/2 hours. Then it`s "wake and bake" time. Got up at 7, been deleting emails and un subscribing. Do not know how all of that got on here in the first place. After breakfast, it`s back to the nursing home and......... Had to leave yesterday before I ended up in jail as I was completely pissed off and let them know. I will be talking to an attorney about this. It took 6 hours yesterday to get her a pain shot. That is not right, that is why I`m so pissed. At least that`s one of the reasons, I got more.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

6 hours??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bozzo420

morning all. I like to just put a couple of drops of RSO in my coffee.Nice smoke free buzz.
yooper ,I hope things get better for your love. I know how it would be here if mine was in pain. not a good feeling. Keep the faith bro. 
Well man coming tomorrow. After he's done ,I'll be cutting some clones at a friends house. I can't wait to get a growing.


----------



## Keef

That sucks Yoop but I seen it before !-When I shattered my face all I had for pain the first two weeks was Motrin !-  I feel her pain !   Take care of yourself so U can take care of her!-- Taking a break from pharming -- making nute water doing the pH thing -- this RO water is the bomb once U know to use cal/mag !-- Had an oops !- but fixed the problem -- I Might take 60-70 cuts today if I have room !  EIEIO!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys.

Yooper, i think you have a good cause and case for an attorney. My friend sued a nursing home...it took years but she got a huge amount of money, before the attorney of course.
I just hate that she is being mis treated.. Man, i wish you could bring her closer.

Keef, want me to send you some butter? man, that stuff just screws me up and it is a lost day.  About your questions about do the pheno's keep their qualities, I think no, but i have always wondered. Satori is a very speedy pot, made butter with her...knocks me out. I always take too much. So i think it just all turns to dank...
People use it to make cookies, the butter. or in coffee. and it does taste like toasted coconut sometimes DGF.  I make it in the machine and add the lecithin...like the recipe says. 
Hope you all have a better day than usual!


----------



## Hippie420

The white crap is back.

Yoop, I've never been the litigious type, but after what those morons did to your wife, I'll be damned if I wouldn't call 1-800-CALL SAM. Let ole Bernstein get ahold of 'em. Slapping 'em in the head would make you feel better, but slapping them in the wallet would hurt them worse. Bastards.

Pulled the plug on the Afghanis. Got twelve WWs underground. One of 'em split in half while soaking overnight. Putting seven Skunk#1s & eight Hawaiian Afghani seeds in soak for planting tomorrow.

I've never heard of Hawaiian Afghanis before, but Chris hasn't steered me wrong in all the years I've known him. He claims it's a straight Afghani strain that has been developed in the Islands and was part of the original recipe for Maui Wowie. Time will tell.

Got to drag my 93 year old sweetheart out in this crap to take her to a doctor's appointment. Wish it could have held off for one more day. Slow but steady will get her there. Bought a wheelchair for her but she won't use it. Got to let her have her pride, I guess.


----------



## Rosebud

wheelchair, snow. i have pushed that, be careful.


----------



## Joe420Camel

yup, all the "warm and fuzzy" feelings Kraven left with me have been replaced with ... "NOT so happy thoughts" after reading about Mrs. Yooper.

Not sure I can make it down to Texas and back up to Michigan (starting in Ohio) before tomorrow... was thinking about a lil OFC road-trip 
Yoop, me, and Keef (and Keef's shoot'n (golf) iron) could raise plenty of heck/attention, plenty quick! :chuck:

Keep your head Yoop.
We can all type crap but your the one right THERE.
Just know you've got any support we can offer!!

:48:


----------



## Keef

Rose-- Does the Pope wear a funny hat ? -- Made from my Widow ?-- We should probably discuss this at another place !  Ever grown any Tranquil Elephantizer ?  No hurry !-- I just broke my phone charger and the bat is running low !  Gott go get another !


----------



## Keef

25 fresh cuts in my store bought cloner and 35 in one of my boxes !   Pharming almost done !


----------



## Joe420Camel

toke a quick break...:48:
that's a LOT of plants!


----------



## Keef

Yo Joe !- taking a break - like U said !-  They is a few plants back there !--- but I don't grow trees like U guys !-- I can get maybe 20 in one of my boxes -- Send two boxes to bloom every two weeks -- fresh cuts spend 2 weeks rooting then veg for a month then into bloom at maybe 8 inches -  60 days later they finish at about 18 inches !-- My first harvest since I changed from one box to two every two weeks  will be ready around the 15th !  I got popped them Tranquil Elephantizer seed on Jan 1-  I got one In bloom and about a dozen clones -  Bred that T.E. boy to both my widow girls and I have yet to have a taste of it !-- I just got a feeling I did good !-- seed don't lie and I'll be seeing what I did !   Took some caps earlier and Keef be chilling now !


----------



## Joe420Camel

you can kAke a break... I tOke mine 

1.6 hours since 4 caps went plop in ma'tummy... here we go!

My "trees" :rofl:  go about 2-2.5 months from (dry) seed, 1.5-2 months from (cut) clone.


----------



## Keef

Joe - I know I might be a wee bit over any allowable plant limit in any state !-- I look at it like being a little bit pregnant !  I go to the same jail if I get caught with one or 100 !  So I'm cramming every thing I can into all the space I got !-- This rotation I'm running is working -  It's factory pharming at it's best !-  Working toward a goal of 500 grams per sq.yd..(2boxes) every two weeks - The law changes and I can clone my system as many times as I want ! -  Next  investment is a Bhogart hash oil machine for about $600 and a homogenizer for about $900 -- The first batch of THC E-cig liquid will pay for everything I have invested in my whole grow and equipment !  Then I'm gonna do it again every two weeks !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I know there's gotta be a reason, but why couldn't somebody use RSO in e cig liquid instead of BHO?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi hippy, because it is like tar. the does is a half of piece of rice size. It isn't liquid. It is nearly solid.


----------



## Keef

Maybe I took a cap or two too many !- glad I got the pharming done !-- Ain't it cool that we can grow this weed so many different ways and there's so many varieties that do so many things !  With my rotation I'm limited to pretty much an indica heavy 60 day finisher- it would take another sq. yd. for every two weeks of bloom over 60 !-- I don't get to grow all the varieties U guys do and it makes me jealous then I spark some Widow and forget what I was jealous about!


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven - I shoulda known U was a copper pot still man !-  Did U make your own ?--  -- tell them what happens when U have a alcohol vapor leak and the vapor reaches the burner. !  Or if U make a run and forget to take the cap off while it cools !-- when something cools it contracts that means if U forget to vent the pot it will crumble and Ruin your pot !--





yooper420 said:


> . After breakfast, it`s back to the nursing home and......... Had to leave yesterday before I ended up in jail as I was completely pissed off and let them know. I will be talking to an attorney about this. It took 6 hours yesterday to get her a pain shot. That is not right, that is why I`m so pissed. At least that`s one of the reasons, I got more.





Joe420Camel said:


> yup, all the "warm and fuzzy" feelings Kraven left with me have been replaced with ... "NOT so happy thoughts" after reading about Mrs. Yooper.
> 
> Not sure I can make it down to Texas and back up to Michigan (starting in Ohio) before tomorrow... was thinking about a lil OFC road-trip
> Yoop, me, and Keef (and Keef's shoot'n (golf) iron) could raise plenty of heck/attention, plenty quick! :chuck:



Not when Kraven, can help the cause from well over a klik away......"the descision is mine"



Yoop it make's me really sad and angry that you and your wife are having to endure. Thats why I hate medicine, it pays so well everyone wants to get the money, few of us are really willing to do the work. Report them for elder abuse and gross negligence, there has to be some department in your state that oversees this type of medical institution, hit them in the wallet, that's where it really hurts. Sending the best of my healing energies for you and your wife, may pain leave your life and let you find happiness again. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Full belly-- Good Buzz-- Life is Good- but I will take another toke or two if U insist !


----------



## Kraven

Evening Keef....same here, nice fat steak with a salad and baked potato. Now got a big mug of coffee and smoking some 8 ball kush.


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Kraven - Burger and fries for me but it worked -- Wife and I picked up burgers and went over to the beach to eat !  Do the B&B couple times a month ( that is - Burgers at the Beach ) then went and picked up the pups and took them back for a walk !  Spring Breakers all gone few locals out surfing in those wet suits must 68 degrees out there !  Freezing !-  Life could be a lot worse !


----------



## Joe420Camel

pressure cooker pork roast and potatoes taking up most of the space 
that and a 2nd set of caps  in ma'tummy, sipping warm coffee to melt them all away and a bubbler full of WhiteSiberian (WW x AK-47) to tide me over till they kick in.

yes, life is gud :48:


{wish I could help the Yooper's feel this way too right now... healing, calming vibes!}


----------



## Keef

It is good !-- I just found out I'm getting a new phone !- Now that shouldn't be a big deal - but -  I kilt my first two smart phones !- Shot them both !- doubled tapped one with a pistol -  DO NOT shot a pistol in the house - it will make your ears bleed !-- just plain old assassinated my second with a pump gun nothing left but a silver shower !-- I'm getting better !


----------



## 000StankDank000

Hope all is well in the MP Old age home!
Keef can I have the TE in your will bro? 
LOL I see you got a good scenes of humor figured I'd ask 

That will teach that phone to be smart eh


----------



## Joe420Camel

LOL

skip to 3:50 for the shoot'n
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw7GJXvmxC0[/ame]


I just got an upgrade too 
IMO the I-phone 6+ is just too big and awkward to be a phone.
as a tablet its fine and the bigger screen/buttons are great but (again) not a phone.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC wake and bake time, got my coffee and a bowl and just waiting for some company as the sun comes up here on the east coast. Sure was busy yesterday, it took me several hours and three trips to the hydro store....30 mins away to get my new gear up and running. I think I'm going to like the bigger res, and I still have my 5 gal DWC. Life is good my friends, life is good. Sure hope yoop gets his situation under control, whats happening to his wife and him is just unacceptable. Wish I was there to look after her


----------



## Kraven

Joe420Camel said:


> LOL
> 
> skip to 3:50 for the shoot'n
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw7GJXvmxC0




Nice, he just needs to follow it up with a good old fashioned spanking:aok:


----------



## Grower13

good morning OFC......... nice spring morning here in the south....... got my Satori packed and coffee poured........... Happy April Fools Day.......... hit it like you mean it......... and repeat often............ hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, Nice to see you here G13.  

Hope today is a better day for the yoopers. 

Got me some coffee and some marijuana i am fixing to smoke here in a second. 

Smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Grower, Rose. Nice to share a smoke with y'all. Beautiful spring morning here with the temps in the mid to upper sixties....looking for a balmy 86 or so today.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow 86 Kraven? Are you off today? Lets have more coffee.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, grower, rose and the rest of the ofc. tuned up and ready to go, oh coffee in hand. yall have a wonderful day folks.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Nice here in Dallas,,a little wet,,but nice. Have a great day folks.


----------



## yooper420

Gotta thank all of my friends here in the OFC and MP for your support and well wishes. My wife thanks everyone also, she`s hanging in there. Late afternoon yesterday, the RN was on the phone with the Dr.`s office and asked about the surgery schedule so that I would know where to go. Dr.`s office looked it up and said, she`s not scheduled for surgery, only an appointment to see the Dr. Said he had seen the new x-rays. So here we go again.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Wow 86 Kraven? Are you off today? Lets have more coffee.



Yes ma'am I'm off and on my second cup of coffee and fixing to spark up bowl # 2.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Little Brother that your dealing with such Morons.makes me wanna choke thier asses Till they get a clue.Bastages.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Gotta thank all of my friends here in the OFC and MP for your support and well wishes. My wife thanks everyone also, she`s hanging in there. Late afternoon yesterday, the RN was on the phone with the Dr.`s office and asked about the surgery schedule so that I would know where to go. Dr.`s office looked it up and said, she`s not scheduled for surgery, only an appointment to see the Dr. Said he had seen the new x-rays. So here we go again.



Hang in there yoop, we are all pulling for you and your wife, good wishes for the day


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Got the new beans underground and the first coke gone. Bubble time!

Rose, I know the one and only batch of RSO I made turned out thick and nasty, but I wonder if you could catch it before all the alcohol had evaporated off and homogenize it with the vape liquid? I hear the trick is warming the glycerin before trying. As concentrated as it is, it wouldn't take much.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hello all! :ciao: 

Yooper, thinkin' of you and yours bud... 

So yeah, good morning all. Super flyin' on this Pineapple Express right now. Always a good one  

It's cold around here on this day of fools.... bah! C-mon warmer weather!


----------



## Rosebud

hippie, you probably could do that. I don't know.It is a trick to know when the alcohol is gone but not over cooked. I wanted to know if my rso was really golden like they say it should be so i put some (with a toothpick) on a rolling paper and held it to the light and sure enough it was gold, I was relieved. Anyway,  you know whats coming right? I rolled a joint with that paper... oh dear...night night. That was pretty fun.

Mr rb is going to wake up and think he died and went to heaven. I am making bacon.. in the oven..his favorite. 

Yooper, so wthell? I think we need to ship Kraven down there to take care of her and I will take and read her films. Jeez  If good thoughts and wishes and prayers help, she will be well in no time.


----------



## bozzo420

wake and bake done....    good day . after well guy leaves, its clone time.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> wake and bake done.... good day . after well guy leaves, its clone time.


 I'll bet that's a pretty good kick in the wallet!


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !-  Paying the price for yesterday !--  Was that Stank asking if I'd leave him my T.E. in my will ?-- Stank I'm about to turn 59 (again) and I come from a line of centurians -- I hope by then they've cured the disease of Aging !-- Anyway I might outlive U !   I'll get a little taste in a few weeks so I know what I got-- then spend a couple months building a clone supply !-- I'm drying seed from my Widow fathered by a fine T.E. dad right now ! Who knows ?  Have a good afternoon all !


----------



## Keef

If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- It appears this T.E. ain't broke - she got my Widow beat in tricome production for the same time in bloom !-- The kind of tricomes I hoped to produce in the cross ! Big tops on long stems !-- Frosty !-- I'm not sure I can do anything to improve it !- The buzz will tell the tale!-  If it truely be the " Slow Motion Love Potion "-- Then all I did with that Tranquil Widow is throw some freak off into the party !


----------



## 000StankDank000

Keef you ever post pics of these nugs you speak of?
Sure sounds nice I have heard that TE is a great strain and hard to get. My purple buckeye all germed Today 5-5 and my 3 Goblins blood all germed life is good. Hope keef is having an awesome day


----------



## bozzo420

well was 600 dollars. but I have no water or sewer bill.  well's done and light is hanging and on. waiting for friend to get back from fishing. then clone time.

Keef I talked to the know it all guy. I asked about making vape oil. He said "why would you want to vape glycerin "  He said get a herb vaporizer and put dry ice hash in it.   Vaping straight herb then. sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Keef

I got one of the " dry herb vape pens "!-  My pipe does the same thing !- I was disappointed !-- Why would U vape glycerin ?- I been smoking an e-cig most of 5 years-- They make it out of Nicotine extract added to either. P.G. -  Propolene Glycol or V. G. - Vegetable Glycerin !-- they can add flavors and or nicotine !-  I never had a smokers cough until I started using an e-cig with P.G. and smoked for decades -- When I switched to V.G. and no more cough !-  They say either will take up THC but good luck with that !- If U can keep them from separating teach me !-  Skunk Pharm say screw that just homogenize them !- break the particles into such small pieces they can never separate again ! Then make it as strong as U want !   25% BHO should rock they world and the smell will only be slight and easily covered !-- Skunk Pharm say 50% BHO is totally unnessasary !- I gots to know !


----------



## Kraven

I'm just smoking and reading, afternoon OFC.


----------



## Rosebud

Just finished pruning way too many roses. I have the scratches to prove it. Epson salts bath coming up!~

Keef, i wondered where you were this morning.. Hope all is well now. 

Mp was hopping when i got here this morning, i love that.


----------



## bozzo420

Keff, you have to get an adjustable vape. one where you can turn it down so the herb is not combusted. you don't want to burn it like a pipe.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo I'm just fine just smoking fine dry herb in my pipe !-- The reason I been bird dogging THC e-cig liquid is because people want to get high without others even knowing it !-- Even in Colorado they frown on smoking weed in public places !-- They paying $50 a mil for juice with 100mg THC per mil !  I be knowing which side of that transaction I want to be on !  I've done enough testing to know I can do it now !  How about I make a juice out some T.E. and triple their potency !  Them tricomes is GOLD !  ROSE- I woke up hurting today just took awhile to get moving again ! Did too much yesterday and it won't be the last time !


----------



## yooper420

Tomorrow brings another 100 mile bus ride to see the specialist it`s broke so bad. Then surgery gets scheduled, I guess. I just feel so sorry for her, for all the misery she`s going through.


----------



## yooper420

Easter Dinner ?????????? 

View attachment IMG_0551.jpg


View attachment IMG_0552.jpg


View attachment IMG_0553.jpg


View attachment IMG_0554.jpg


View attachment IMG_0555.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Time to start the day off the right way, the OFC way. That means it`s "wake and bake" time. Get a cup of coffee, a bowl and let`s commence with "wake and bake".


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Friends. Eating my meds and heading to Abilene to work. Been singing that Stupid song all morning. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

morning all. yooper,that's the problem for us living in the boonies. It's so far to everything. I'm 75 miles from  specialists , and 150 from the VA. 10 miles from a restaurant and 30 miles from Wall Mart. And I know where you live is 3 times worse than me. I kept my doctor down state, its 180 to see him, but we have family down there so it's not that bad . Thinking of your love.  I just spent a week without mine while she was visiting her family. I was real happy when she got home. I wish I could come up and visit you bro. Take care of yourself .

friend was fishing till midnight, so I get some clones this morning.


----------



## Grower13

Good morning OFC........ I checked out some payroll records for a few employees of who were wondering about how a certain business  payroll was being done in to avoid paying overtime......... lets just say I'd hate to be the owner this am......... he is going to have a lot of questions to answer in just a few minutes........ yall hit it like you mean it......... hope your all high as you wanna be.

nice pics yooper....... I love chasing turkeys this time of year.


----------



## Kraven

Yoop, what a way to wake up, I haven't had farm raised in ten years now, nothing but wild will suite my tastes now, and them birds look just a bit bigger than they get down here. I like shooting them in the head with my .22 cal. It's challenging and a blast cause the meat does not get torn up. Now if you wanna line all the A'holes up that screwed your wife's arm up, I'm game for taking a few more shots. Gosh I hope she gets a good set and this thing heals up right. You need to sue, just plain and simple, they have caused more harm than the stairs. Coffee and bowl in hand, hope your day gets better yoop


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, those birds look better off of your back porch than they do busting through my sliding glass door!

My heart goes out to the Misses. Poor gal's gotten her fair share of problems in the last year. Gotta be hell on you, too. I'm shopping ebay for a nerf suit and a helmet for her.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys, oh oh, Keef isn't here yet, hope he is ok.

Mrs Yooper, i think of her often. I hope she can get this nightmare behind her soon. Makes me cringe for her and yooper.

Hippie, i love when those big fat turkeys are in the trees at night. That blows my mind..How do they get up there? aren't the too fat and big to fly?  I bet they would be a good easter dinner, free range turkeys and all.  Look how big and macho those Tom's look and the ladies and are just kinda not all that cute.  boy birds are always better looking then girl birds..nature.


----------



## Hippie420

Those are wild turkeys and fly really well. I had one zoom through my sliding glass door two years ago. Broke it's neck and blew glass into Rodan's cage.

The wife and I had talked about changing the slider for a French door, but the turkey put the plans on the fast track.


----------



## Kraven

lol, sorry that happened Hippie, the darn things can run about 30 mph too. I love em, smart, fast, agile and tasty


----------



## Rosebud

Can they fly high? how much do they weigh? Rosebud has questions. 

 I am off to the trainer... she has her work cut out for her today. I would rather nap.


----------



## Kraven

I have seen them roost in 75 ft pine tree's, and they weight  (down here) between 10-17 pounds, but they are very lean, it does not even taste close to the commercial version.


----------



## Grower13

A wild turkey gobbler can weigh well over 20 pounds........... and can fly better and faster than you would believe......... cut  up in bite sized chunks... battered up and deep fried is some good eating.


----------



## MR1

Beautiful birds, even better brined and smoked.


----------



## Joe420Camel

lets hope Keef is just figuring out his new phone...

I'm WAY late but still here to start with coffee and a few hits.

Spring break for the daughter = no break for the parents :joint:


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed everyone. Yooper I've been in the shadows watching this craziness evolve and my heart goes out to your wife and yourself. Our medical system can be so good and also so bad. So sorry to hear this kind of carp happening to you guys. You and you wife are in our prayers. Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Little beat up and a front swole up my face but I been beat worse !  Got up this morning and my weed wasn't dry enough to smoke - outta gelcaps - dried some in the oven - fried up some decarbed sugar leaves in coconut oil - cooled it in the fridge and ate a spoonful - Ain't the first time I had to dry some weed in the oven !  Some is always better than none !


----------



## thegloman

Morning All!  Well, did the wake n bake around 3am & had another session just before I took my dog for blood tests again.  It's a miracle is all I can say.  No sign of the cancer at all.

Real good looking birds there yoop!  We have a flock here on our land about that many, but ours don't get quite that big.  Sure do taste good though. hehehe!

I read an artical on increasing the thc content in your buds as they're growing.
Artical said there has been as much as 28% increases in the thc content by using  UVB light in conjunction with your regular lights.
Now I HAVE heard of people putting black lights in with their lights but never heard of such a huge difference from using them.
Maybe I missed something, but here's a link to it if anyone else wants to check it out.

http://www.weedpals.com/index.php?d...ow-hack-how-to-use-a-uv-lamp-to-increase-thc/

Started clearing & leveling the site for my greenhouse yesterday.  Going for a approx. 10'X14'X24' arched using 1" plastic electrical conduit for the frame & clear plastic panals all attached to a RR tie footer.  Looking for a small pot belly stove to put in it for winter months.  ANOTHER work in progress.  

Well, I think it's time for a few booster hits!  Peace out Y'All!


----------



## Keef

Gloman in da house !- Hey!- O.F.C. - I'm tracking a Dawg anyone sees it available sing out !-  I woulda missed those T.E. seed if one of U guys hadn't spotted it they were available less than a week and there were only 3 packs left when my order went thru !- The "Dawg" I'm after is the Chem "D" BX3- From Insane Seed Posse -- it is the 4th seed from the Chem- Dawg series !  Chem- Dawg " D" is a one only plant !-- they bred it to an Afghani then back bred the offspring to the third generation to produce  a Chem- Dawg from seed as close as possible to the mom !-  Why do I want it ?- it was worth $500 an ounce in the 90s -- good a reason as any !


----------



## Keef

I'm not ready for the end of prohibition -- Never thought I'd say that !-- I need another year to be where I want to be on that great day !- Maybe 6 months if I knew the date !-- Keef needs to gets paid !-- Before I fell I had something I wanted to do in my retirement !  As a young man I made my living doing R&D for concrete machine companies -- I have yet to build my masterpiece !-- there was once a torpedo engine that was.before it's time and the technology was not there to do it justice !-  a rudder on a one ton torpedo stuck during testing and the thing leaped 40 feet out the water !-  So Keef  plans to put a jacked up torpedo engine on a.modified personal water craft and make it scream !- Unfinished biz and it has to happen one day !


----------



## thegloman

Anybody here ever tried adding a little H2O2 to the water when using a soil based growing medium?  I'm wondering if the extra O2 in the water would be of any benifit?

I'm using a 50/50 mix of F.F. Ocean/forest bag soil & coco coir. I've been using nutes since about 6 weeks in.  Planted 1/1/15 & they're close to being done.  Still have clear trich's.  Haven't had any complaints other than they get thirsty fast.
Just always looking & learning. You old farts have quite a mass of first hand knowlege and like us old farts are, we're always willing to share.  OFC ROCKS!


----------



## Kraven

Ok thunderstorm is here so time to fire up the fatties, I'm really loving this 8 Ball, I think it's the first time I was able to grow with minimal nutes and really get the true flavor. It's much more complex than I remembered. Anyway if your here wont you smoke with me :48:


----------



## Rosebud

HI guys, Gloman, i have a friend that does that with the H2O2. I think he likes using it. I think it would destroy my beneficial colony though so I don't think i would.

I am available Kraven. lets do this. Bummer on the shipping.


----------



## Kraven

Yea, i looked and the dig ballast i want to get is like 156.00 lol so I'll get it or wait a bit longer and go LED. Wow, Im baked...well baked....like a virginia ham :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Glo, it's an everyday thing in my grows, but I don't grow in dirt. I think Rose nailed the reason why.


----------



## Keef

I'm Down for a burn always am !- Doing better this afternoon !-  empty caps and coconut oil came I had the rest !- I'm sorry I get a little freaky when I'm hurting my mind gets stuck and don't work right !-  Staying stoned levels out the highs and lows some !   Where's my pipe ?- got some pork spare ribs to check on too !


----------



## Rosebud

Pain can make ya nuts quick.  Glad your feeling better Keef. 

I came home from the trainer and took a nap. I seem to be toast today, toast and toasted.   Too many roses. Not cooking dinner, we have leftover pinto beans and ham hocks..Maybe someone could make some corn bread.

Smoking a joint of Northern lights from my last summer od grow. It is still soft in the jar.. Not wet, but supple and nice. I think the buds were just right for a long cure. kinda big.  Not braggin, just fact. lol


----------



## Keef

Yo Rose !-- Fix me a bowl !- Monday in New Orleans is beans and rice day used to be wash day so they put a pot of beans on and let them cook all day - with andouille sausage !  Mmm!.  We got another front coming tomorrow -- be glad when spring is over !


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> morning all. yooper,that's the problem for us living in the boonies. It's so far to everything. I'm 75 miles from specialists , and 150 from the VA. 10 miles from a restaurant and 30 miles from Wall Mart. And I know where you live is 3 times worse than me. I kept my doctor down state, its 180 to see him, but we have family down there so it's not that bad . Thinking of your love. I just spent a week without mine while she was visiting her family. I was real happy when she got home. I wish I could come up and visit you bro. Take care of yourself .
> 
> friend was fishing till midnight, so I get some clones this morning.


 
bozzo,
Living in the boonies sure beats living in the city though. Grab hold of your Mrs. and come on up, just about anytime.


----------



## yooper420

Grower13 said:


> Good morning OFC.
> 
> nice pics yooper....... I love chasing turkeys this time of year.


 
Thanks, took the pictures through the slider. Small flock.


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead said:


> Yoop, what a way to wake up, I haven't had farm raised in ten years now, nothing but wild will suite my tastes now, and them birds look just a bit bigger than they get down here. I like shooting them in the head with my .22 cal. It's challenging and a blast cause the meat does not get torn up. Now if you wanna line all the A'holes up that screwed your wife's arm up, I'm game for taking a few more shots. Gosh I hope she gets a good set and this thing heals up right. You need to sue, just plain and simple, they have caused more harm than the stairs. Coffee and bowl in hand, hope your day gets better yoop


 
Krav,
Sure do hope she heals up right from this after her surgery. Have never sued anyone, so this is gonna be a first.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, those birds look better off of your back porch than they do busting through my sliding glass door!
> 
> My heart goes out to the Misses. Poor gal's gotten her fair share of problems in the last year. Gotta be hell on you, too. I'm shopping ebay for a nerf suit and a helmet for her.


 
Hippie,
She sure has had her share of problems, and then some. Hope you find that suit, I`ll tell her you`re looking for one.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> Mrs Yooper, i think of her often. I hope she can get this nightmare behind her soon. Makes me cringe for her and yooper.


 
Rose,
Wish it was a nightmare, unfortunately it`s not. Thanks for caring.


----------



## yooper420

Beemer said:


> Good morning weed everyone. Yooper I've been in the shadows watching this craziness evolve and my heart goes out to your wife and yourself. Our medical system can be so good and also so bad. So sorry to hear this kind of carp happening to you guys. You and you wife are in our prayers. Good luck at the doctors.


 
Beemer,
Ol` buddy, thanks for being there. It does get crazy.


----------



## yooper420

thegloman said:


> Morning All! Well, did the wake n bake around 3am & had another session just before I took my dog for blood tests again. It's a miracle is all I can say. No sign of the cancer at all.
> 
> Real good looking birds there yoop! We have a flock here on our land about that many, but ours don't get quite that big. Sure do taste good though. hehehe!http://


 
gloman,
Great news about your dog. The turkeys look like they came through the winter in good shape.


----------



## yooper420

The latest update on my wife. She is scheduled for surgery tomorrow at 1:30 PM in Marquette, a 77 mile ride. It`s funny watching the "Head of Nursing" trying to CYA in anything concerning my wife. She thinks I just fell off the turnip truck.


----------



## bozzo420

yep I'm up early to yooper.   good morning.   hope it goes well for her. I woke up thinking of her. I might take the girl up north  this summer.   

got a bunch of clones yesterday.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo and the rest of the OFC. Been up for an hour waking, now it`s time for baking. So "wake and bake" in Curmudgeonland. Then off to the hospital.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- got a good night's sleep - might just live !- Hang in there Yoop !-- So the Gloman done cured his dog of cancer !-- bet that dog  likes his RSO !-- does he get coffee too?-   'bout got the grow straightened up again !-  it is true if U use RO water U better put Cal/Mag in it!-- my water went from a pH of 8.5+ and ppms of 230 to a pH 4.7 and ppms of 6-- I'm dialing it in after finding out how important cal/mag is in RO !  Kilt a few clones but catching up fast !  That pH up is potent -1/4 mil per gal. and pH from 4.7 to 5.8!


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC running late but came with the right tools, weed, a pipe and a cup full of hot fresh coffee. Yoop, I'm just beside myself, I hope all goes well. Gonna do some cleaning today, been eying the grow space, sure feel like I can get one more tote in there and and maybe my next grow will be in pairs, dunno yet.


----------



## Keef

Work it Kraven !- gonna get tight in my grow on the 15th when my last two boxes get filled !  Grew just barely enough for RWS and I so I moved veg . - We don't use that shower stall anyway !-- big enough for me to get 3 - 35 spot cloners in there and hang a light ! - was able to double the size of bloom by moving veg. !- Next time RWS has a Fibro crisis I hope I can stop it !-- Hurts to see your mate in pain !  Yoop - play that country bumkin part to the "T" !-- Then drop a hammer on them and show them the era of thier ways !


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> been eying the grow space, sure feel like I can get one more tote in there and and maybe my next grow will be in pairs, dunno yet.



How big is the space? If it's 2x2.. stick to one IMO. Or, do like 4 or 6 very small ones. I think PJ doesn't something like that. 

But yeah, 2x2 should just be 1 .. at least IMO


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys! 

Kraven, you will be knocking down walls any minute! lol.... You will be floor to ceiling totes.

That is awesome about gloman and his dog. That is so fabulous. I have a 12 year old standard poodle that worries me. he is the longest lived poodle i have had. And i love him and he knows so many words it is crazy. He cocks his head so far when talking to him it looks like he might fall over.  He is my boy, but i know he is coming to the winter of his life...  WHO ISN'T HA.
Have a great Friday you all.  Thinking of the surgery today Yooper.


----------



## Keef

Is there such a thing as having enough grow room ?--  Breaks your heart when U lose a four legged sidekick !-- My Itsy -Bitsy was a black Shi- Tzu that came with my daughter when she was twelve and I got custody .-- Bitsy was still a puppy and became MY dog almost immediately !-  She was at my side for 17 years !- Survived Katrina and a move to he beach !- I found her in the back yard dead one afternoon !- Man that hurt !-- Then my second Shi-Tzu who was dropped on my bed when I wanted to just die to stop the pain after my fall !-- Jazz knew I was hurt and was always there - I buried her by my Bitsy not long ago !-  I'm glad U guys can't see my tears right now !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Keef, i know that pain. We lost a 6 year old 100 pound standard on Christmas morning. He broke our heart so much. I am glad your Jazz was there for you.  We still miss Henry and that was a long time ago. Some friends helped me paint a picture of Henry on mr rb's shed. Mr rb was out of town and we did it to surprise him He loved henry more then most people he said.  I will take a picture for you.


----------



## Kraven

Doc its one of them 39" x 39" x 71" tents so basically a little under 4x4 with a 400 watt HID open hood and 6 inch inline duct / fan / filter combo


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- RSO doggie treats ?-- Bet there would be a market for when people find out what it can do !  I started in a corner of a walkin closet - later I set up the opposite end for bloom - took the built in shelving out -- Now the whole walkin closet is bloom !- Red mylar walls - red bloom lights-- Spooky !-- I call bloom the hell room !- not much room to get around any more !


----------



## Rosebud

Here you go, here is henry, who by the way is buried under the shed.

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg​
Looks like mother nature thinned the apricots for me. burr.View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's so nice Rose !-- Everything so neat too !- I'm a little messy !-- I've been upset since last week !- Someone bought the empty lot next door and a house is being built !- RWS explained to me in no uncertain terms that I am not to burn it down or interfere in anyway !- I wanted that lot !  That's O.K. this whole house gonna be my grow room one day and I'm gonna move to that finger tip lot in the bay and build me a new house!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Keef, mr rb is the tidy one. I will tell him you noticed.  Bummer on the house next door. I think you should probably listen to RWS, she has a good point. We just got patio screens to hide my grow from the new incoming next door neighbors. 
The doors on the shed are from my mom and dad's old farm house. Circa 1903 or something. love it.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ya'll I might have to go to jail a few days !- nothing to do with weed !-  Apparently - Chester the Molester is out of prison and may want to look up his daughter !-  Waited a long time to lay hands on him !- This ain't something U want to do with a weapon !--


----------



## Rosebud

Don't kill anyone Keef.


----------



## Keef

That is not my intention Rose but as long as it's not fast !-- I 'm a little guy so I people usually underestimate me - I was a military policeman !- I don't fight fair !- A head butt to the bridge of the nose then step to the left and stomp into the side of the knee usually works for me !-  Bigger they are the harder they fall ! I want this!  Please let him show up !


----------



## thegloman

Rosebud said:


> Good morning boys!
> 
> Kraven, you will be knocking down walls any minute! lol.... You will be floor to ceiling totes.
> 
> That is awesome about gloman and his dog. That is so fabulous. I have a 12 year old standard poodle that worries me. he is the longest lived poodle i have had. And i love him and he knows so many words it is crazy. He cocks his head so far when talking to him it looks like he might fall over. He is my boy, but i know he is coming to the winter of his life... WHO ISN'T HA.
> Have a great Friday you all. Thinking of the surgery today Yooper.


 

Our little buddies are always there to enrich our lives. It's very hard for me not to get all attached to every critter that comes my way. Don't know how it happens, but no matter where I live, there are always a stray or two finds there way here & oh boy do they Score.
Can't think of anything better than being reincarnated as one of my pets.
They all get the royal treatment and never want to leave. 

12 years is a long life for a poodle. Congratulations, That's a LOT of love over the years.

My guys blood results came in today. They checked his platelets & also a kidney & liver check & EVERYTHING is in the middle of the normal range.
I'm thinking prayer, chemo & RSO has been the correct treatment for my boy. I'm chomping at the bit to tell the world!
oh ohhhhh i think it may be time for another oil cap. hehe gotta love em


Mrs. Yooper is in my prayers today especially for the surgery.

PEACE Y'ALL! :vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

The best treatment for high blood pressure has 4 legs !-- This is the first time we've had boy dogs !-They were at a rescue farm !- Tee Shirt Jake a 20 lb Malti- Poo was obviously mistreated - I discovered that a Puppy tee shirt gave him security !--So he wears a tee shirt !-- the other boy is Jet-- 5 lbs of terror !-- some kind of Pappion- Terrior mix - Shoulda k.own he was troue when we picked him up !- he led me around the corner of that farmhouse right into the face of the best buffalo I ever seen !-  I almost stroked out ! Our my princess Shi -Tzu girl  Ginger it totally disgusted by his very presence in her house !  Jo- Jo - my other girl is a real dog trapped In a Shi-Tzu body !   I told RWS thats it - No more dogs !


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> Pain can make ya nuts quick.  Glad your feeling better Keef.
> 
> I came home from the trainer and took a nap. I seem to be toast today, toast and toasted.   Too many roses. Not cooking dinner, we have leftover pinto beans and ham hocks..Maybe someone could make some corn bread.
> 
> Smoking a joint of Northern lights from my last summer od grow. It is still soft in the jar.. Not wet, but supple and nice. I think the buds were just right for a long cure. kinda big.  Not braggin, just fact. lol




Rose we just finished a big pot of black eyed peas and smoked pork shank. Love bean soup.


----------



## Beemer

Good day weed everyone. Gman that is fantastic news about your dog. Now if I could just get my nephew to quit his job and get on the oil for his pancreatic cancer. It isn't going very good. It is what it is. Have a great day all. :vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Got a mess of immature seed !-- Dam !  Good thing I got some more T.E. seed !-- I can make another male -- I'll let these dry and see if any are mature enough to germ !  I think I'm finished breeding anything for awhile but I still want that Dawg !


----------



## Keef

UPS man just delivered two more LEDs !-  Somebody is obviously ready to get out the N.I.C.U. !  I got no place to go but up !- I don't have the plants yet !- I feel I'm being pressured !  But U know I gotta put'm to work !


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations Keef!!! Awesome wife~~~


----------



## Keef

Yes I do !-- but they better change this law before my happy a** ends up in jail !   No one is gonna believe this is all for personal use !-- So it would be simple possession- cultivation and possesssion with intent to distribute !- Probably have to throw manufacturing a controlled substance in there if they find any concentrate !-- File it under the RICO statute and also charge me with organized crime and take everything I have !- For growing a weed !  It's NOT a happy go lucky hobby down here !


----------



## bozzo420

left to right    Fruity punch, Blue dream, Vanilla Kush, White widow, Peppermint Kush.

not a bad start.  friend was trimming low branches in his grow. 

View attachment DSC03703.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Yes I do !-- but they better change this law before my happy a** ends up in jail ! No one is gonna believe this is all for personal use !-- So it would be simple possession- cultivation and possesssion with intent to distribute !- Probably have to throw manufacturing a controlled substance in there if they find any concentrate !-- File it under the RICO statute and also charge me with organized crime and take everything I have !- For growing a weed ! It's NOT a happy go lucky hobby down here !


 
let's just say you would make the papers keef.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice bozzo!


----------



## thegloman

I'm real happy things are going well with my pup.  I depend heavily on that little guy.  I was planning my final exit when he found me & gave me a reason NOT to exit stage left.

Sorry to hear about your nephew Bill.  Pancreatic cancer is a real bad one.

I recieved my first shipment of beans from Nirvana today.  5 fem ICE & 10 ?
I'm expecting another pkg. from them in a few days.

Keef, did you check out that article on black lights raising thc content?


----------



## Keef

I read it !- I'm trying the red only during this bloom cycle !- Iike to make only one change at a time - I had been running both bloom and grow LEDs for the whole cycle !- That why I feel I need more time to dial it in !   Keep chopping this T.E. into clones for another month or two !- Bring in that Dawg !-- hit my stride late summer and get down with some serious manufacturing of a controlled substance - BHO and all the things I'm learning from the O.F.C. ! -


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee in hand ....headed out the door to the "W" place.


----------



## WeedHopper

Good morning to all. Hope yas haves a great day Kraven.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Got up in time to watch the last half of the "US Farm Report". Got to see my favorite part, "Tractor Tales". Went real good with my "wake and bake" this morning. 
My wife came surgery OK, I guess. When I got the call saying she was in recovery, i even asked the nurse if the the Dr. was coming out to talk to me and she said he should be out any minute. Well the weasel **** mother f***** never came to talk to me. Long day, left the house at 9:30 am, got back home at 10:00 pm, after a 77 mile ride home. Worst part is I can not see very good after dark anymore.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, hopper, yoop and the rest of to ofc. yoop do you ever watch classic tractor fever on the rfd channel? i'm baked and have coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaa,,,lets have a Tractor Pull. Morning Yooper and Giggy.


----------



## yooper420

Morning giggy, WeedHopper, Tractor pull ? Good ol` fun. And no, never watched tractor fever, do not watch very much TV.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Morning old timers it's OG Kush wake and bake


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WeedHopper said:


> Good morning to all. Hope yas haves a great day Kraven.



Morning everyone.. and to you WH, I'll toast you with my toast. CHEERS! :rofl: 

Everything is wonderful this morning. Hope you're all doing well, truly!


----------



## WeedHopper

Im gonna go Spank my Wifey and make her make me some Eggs with my Toast.:angrywife::shocked::bolt:


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like MP has a problem with their reply link.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Having reception problems this morning !-- Second cup of coffee then off to the pharm !-- Tractor Pull ?-- Yo can I drive ?


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Having reception problems this morning !-- Second cup of coffee then off to the pharm !-- Tractor Pull ?-- Yo can I drive ?



Only if`n you got a tractor, bro.


----------



## Grower13

Coffee and satori this morning for me.......... rolled a fatty......... maybe I'll get stoned enough to get motivated to mow some grass.......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## WeedHopper

You mean,, Smoke some Grass? LOL


----------



## Rosebud

I learned to drive on an old john deere tractor, i am in!

Morning boys,

Is the server slow Hippie? 

Wondering this morning what it would sound like if Pavoratti did Up town Funk?

Smoking some good pot obviously... Happy Saturday guys!


----------



## bozzo420

grass here is a month from growing lol. good morning  All I can say today is GO STATE.


----------



## Keef

Oh Man !- I ain't got no tractor!-- Last year the voted to allow golf carts of the side streets on the island--Ike I suspected people got to push the rules!- They driving side by side ATVs around like they golf carts -- I do see an opportunity here !-- Soon or later there gonna be a race to see who got the fastest one on the beach !--  I'm thinking a beat up looking ,rusty old side by side -- take that engine out and put something special back in !-- Go do a little fishing !-- U don't want to out run them by much !-- that way they call they friend with what he thinks is fast !- Then get paid and get the Hell outta dodge before they figure out none of them ever had a chance of out running U !


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !- What U know about Bruno Mars ? - These old people don't know about that kinda music !  But don't try slide song names or lyrics past me!- Weed and Music ?-- I do that !--


----------



## Rosebud

At the wedding i went to a couple of week ago, i asked the dj to play that and I danced my bottom off. ha. It was so fun.  I tried to look a little like Bruno, but couldn't pull it off. ha.
I just really like that song. But yesterday i was listening to Pavarotti and his father singing Panis Angelicus? not sure of spelling. Kinda thought it would be fun to hybridize those two.  Too much pot.


----------



## Keef

Da White Boy don't dance and couldn't carry a tune In a bucket !-  An elevator version of Uptown Funk !- Even thinking that should be a sin !  U an evil woman Rose !-- FourFiveSeconds ?


----------



## Grower13

hey rose........ lets dance!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHKCHvpYq_8[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

bring it back a little....... I'm stoned to the bone

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4[/ame]


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, I clicked on the reply link twice, and both times it came up with something about a problem with the server and that MP was aware.

Yoop, does a 1947 Shaw R7 count as a tractor?


----------



## Keef

Doing justice to the Wake and Bake and the wife wakes up so What U gonna do - Quess I gotta do it all over again !- I think it would be against the law for me to drive right now !  But-- I might be able to an on water !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks G13, just did a little boogie down on your suggestion.  Hey G, have you heard Heart do Led Zepling at the Kennedy center?

I haven't had trouble today Hippie, I am sorry you are. I have not been advised of a probelm. Let's hope it is fixed.


----------



## Keef

Hey where's Umbra ?-- He be out putting laser beams on friggin sharks or something ?-- Talked RWS into letting me throw out some damaged ones and replace them with some revegges !-- Left some growth on the bottom of that orginal root stock T.E. mom !- Poor thing done gave me a dozen clones !- And a tiny taste of young T.E. bud !-- She a keeper !-- I get another taste of mature T.E. in a couple weeks then I chop the top off and she goes back to Veg.  to recover !-So we can do it all again !-  I got a couple of her clones a.month behind her -- In two months I hope to be T.E. clone heavy !--  Still hunting that Dawg !


----------



## Keef

On the 15th - I'll germ 3 seed each from the T.E. male on my 2 Widow girls !-  May not have many seed but I only need one prime girl from each and I can make more clones than the O.F.C. could grow !  Last thing this T.E. needs to tell me is how long she takes to finish !- Then we off to the races !


----------



## Kraven

Home for lunch, started raining cats and dogs, now get this i go back and in ten minutes of returning to work I report off to the 3pm nurse, then back home and time for a fatty.


----------



## Keef

Kraven did U get that pic of my new nursery ?-- shoulda waited until RWS let me throw out some of them from the middle box before I took the pic !- They may look like crap right now but I just moved a bunch to bloom couple days ago !- Hey guys !- I wanted to share some of these seed but there is just not that many !- Let me find a girl I can be proud of -- and we'll figure something else out !   I might be real proud of this T.E. too!   She not disappearing anytime soon !-


----------



## bozzo420

In the late 60's Bob Segar was a local band in Oakland county Mich. I would see him 3 nights a week for 2 dollars. Along with the MC-5 kick out the jams mf. A couple of years ago I saw frank zappa in Detroit. someone tossed whiskey bottle on the stage. He stopped the show and announced that the show was over until whoever tossed it was tossed. there was 30 fingers pointing to one guy. and the show went on.
no matter where I started I ended up in the front row . it's old time rock en roll her.


----------



## Kraven

Yea Keef just checked and it looks awesome, so do the pups....wish I still had hair 


KRAVEN IN THE HOUSE, take one down and pass it around :48:


----------



## Keef

That's a pack full of lap dogs Kraven but I'd happily trade the pony tail to be a couple decades younger !- Sent Rose a pic and the e-mail came back !-  We burning this afternoon O.F.C. ?


----------



## Kraven

Yea im just about to eat ham, deviled eggs, green baby Lima beans,home made biscuits, some sorta pear and cheese thingy as a salad, home made mashed potatoes and a big o'l glass of sweet  iced tea. Then I'm burning a few more times tonight


----------



## Kraven

Yup


----------



## WeedHopper

OHHHHH MANNNN that makes me hungry.


----------



## Rosebud

Me too, i love that pear cheese salad, had that last week. Home made biscuits??? Oh man..that looks very good. Enjoy!


----------



## Kraven

Whoo hooo it was good  Now lets smokem


----------



## Keef

I got that woman off to work !- She gonna drive me crazy Ya'll !-- I need to unwind !- where's my pipe ?


----------



## thegloman

yooper420 said:


> Only if`n you got a tractor, bro.


 

I gots me a Kubota L3750, can I play too?

Howdy all, Well, I got one of my shipmants of seed from [email protected]#$%@a. There's 5 Fem. ICE & 10 mystery freebies. Sure would be nice if the could tell you the freebie strains names too, but I have 6 freebies germing. Think I'll save the ICE seeds for the greenhouse. Probably be a couple weeks to build it by myself.

Beemer, I remember you showing a shot of your greenhouse with the PGG in it.
I was wondering if you contimplated using the greenhouse clear corrigated plastic panals at all? I haven't purchased them yet & I'm wondering if they hold up for a long time? visqueen is easy to put on & cheep, but it don;t last long in the harsh winters.

So Keef, you say you pulled the TE seeds too soon? Do you think they'll still pop? TE has a very high thc content already. If we could bump that up another 28% we'd be talking psychedelic e-juice. 

Well y'all, bac to filling solo cups with my F.F. OCEAN FOREST/ COCO COIR mix.


Here's a few pic's of the girlz. One on the left is strawberry Kush X White Rhino (strawberry rhino) smells Strong of strawberries. On the right is White Widow X ? (responds to the light @ 12 X 12 in 3 days)


View attachment DSCF0054.jpg


View attachment DSCF0059.jpg


View attachment DSCF0061.jpg


View attachment DSCF0062.jpg


View attachment DSCF0064.jpg


View attachment DSCF0065.jpg


View attachment DSCF0067.jpg


----------



## thegloman

Kravenhead said:


> Yup


 

YUM!  That looks delicious!


----------



## Keef

Go Gloman !-  Looking good Cuz !--  Yo Cuz !- I gots a fine Tranquil Elephantizer Queen - U know how I do !- My Widow girls will be two year's old about the 1st of August !  T.E. belong to me now !- Didn't get many seed at all from my black line Widow--X-- T.E. cross - got more from my other line -- the mother of last years Widow Twins !-  but not as many as I would have liked !  Germinating 3 of each starting on the 15th see what they look like !-  We need to recruit us a florist into the O.F.C. - teach us how to ship live plants !  See how this T.E. travel !-- I had to go thru the Falfurias border patrol checkpoint the other day !- I would not want to run it dirty - Let UPS do it !


----------



## Keef

Gloman !- go see what I'm after next !- Chem "D" Bx3- Bring in a Big Dawg !- I got enough T.E. seed left to be pretty sure I can get another male - one of the dogs ate the T.E. pollen I collected !  When I lay hands on the Chem Dawg "D" - I'll start some T.E. at the same time !- Maybe - make a Lazy White Dawg ! Can't lose !- I keep me a pure mother line of each !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Go Gloman !- Looking good Cuz !-- Yo Cuz !- I gots a fine Tranquil Elephantizer Queen - U know how I do !- My Widow girls will be two year's old about the 1st of August ! T.E. belong to me now !- Didn't get many seed at all from my black line Widow--X-- T.E. cross - got more from my other line -- the mother of last years Widow Twins !- but not as many as I would have liked ! Germinating 3 of each starting on the 15th see what they look like !- We need to recruit us a florist into the O.F.C. - teach us how to ship live plants ! See how this T.E. travel !-- I had to go thru the Falfurias border patrol checkpoint the other day !- I would not want to run it dirty - Let UPS do it !


 

You right there brother. I think we could do it easy enough. Just put some dirt in in a plastic container with a screw on lid. say a quart mirical whip jar. put clone in with a little damp dirt to cover the roots.
After delivery, add enough h2o to make it a slurry & pour it out. Then plant. I think the fumes from the pvc cement hurt them more than anything.


----------



## Keef

We'll talk about it later !-- sounds like U building a greenhouse with a purpose !  Did U find that wood stove yet ?-


----------



## Keef

Better check my loads been watching been watching scary T.V. !-- They was trying to catch that Jewbracobra Ya'll !


----------



## yooper420

Well my wife is back at the nursing home here in town. But the hospital can not find the wheelchair (don`t care, belongs to nursing home), her 2 bags of clothes and personal items. All were tagged by the staff. Her clothes bag had her new winter jacket and cell phone and charger. Nothing has gone right lately.


----------



## bozzo420

gloman. I used the plastic panels when I built my 8x8 greenhouse. It's been 5 years and they are great. Built it like a shed ,but put plastic  walls and roof.  being up north    It's needed  for sativa's of any kind.  

Beemer. I have been thinking of your hoop house. I put some over my outdoor girls. but only pull a roll of plastic over it  if heavy rain or frost is coming. Only takes a minute to cover them. Works great with a late season rain. like a big umbrella


----------



## Joe420Camel

yooper420 said:


> Well my wife is back at the nursing home here in town. But the hospital can not find the wheelchair (don`t care, belongs to nursing home), her 2 bags of clothes and personal items. All were tagged by the staff. Her clothes bag had her new winter jacket and cell phone and charger. Nothing has gone right lately.


 
this ain't no payback for wrongs done

the pendulum will swing IN your favor just as far as it has out of (and doggie HAS IT!)


stay strong
:48:


----------



## bozzo420

glad to hear it's fixed yooper. healing time now.


----------



## yooper420

Thought I was gonna be late to the morning ritual, but not. So here goes, time to get a cup of coffee, a bowl and commence with a session of "wake and bake" on this Sunday morning. Good morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Time to get an attitude adjustment.  Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Wakin' and Bakin' with you all. Second cup of coffee, second bowl of 8 ball  Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper

I waiting for Breakfast Kraven. Wheres the Biscuts and eggs.


----------



## yooper420

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> I waiting for Breakfast Kraven. Wheres the Biscuts and eggs.





yooper420 said:


> :yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:




This morning is fried eggs/ ham with home made hash browns, biscuits and red eye gravy.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## giggy

morning everyone, happy easter.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Giggy, and a Happy Easter to you also.


----------



## Grower13

good morning ofc......... coffee and pineapple chunk........ peeps m&m's and jelly beans.......... got my sugar high going to.......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## umbra

Happy Easter. Long trip. Didn't sleep much. While I was away, the males started showing in the plants that have not been sexed yet. They were culled. Outdoors plants are flowering big time. Purple tangies are bright purple already are filling in quickly. The fast flowering I assume is a combination of the light outdoors and that they were already sexed and chomping at the bit to flower. I have been told that folks put clones out 3/1 to grow all summer and flower in Sept or Oct, but it appears that was too soon, maybe May would have been better. As this is my 1st outdoor, bound to find my path the hard way, lol.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Happy Easter !-- I'm with Hopper about an attitude adjustment !-- Working on it now !  Don't do breakfast but I will take another toke or two !  Another cup of Not just coffee - I drink Newman's Own - special blend - from my Kuerig !- sweetened with turbinato Brown sugar !   Not picky about how I do a morning burn - pipe , joint , bong - I'm good !- one day soon maybe I too can maybe smoke some hash or have RSO even just hit my e-cig and get my nicotine and morning buzz at the same time !  Burn hard this morning team !- This is for the fate of the free world !


----------



## Rosebud

I hope they don't reveg for you Umbra. How in flower are they? You might have to finish them under 12/12... I wonder. That has happened to me before.

 Happy Easter Peeps...Easter peeps. All  you OFC!  So glad mr yooper is back in town. I hope they find her stuff. Morning Keef, i see you down there.

G13 that sounds like a lovely sugary way to start the day. I am having lemon water with cayenne. weird, but a coffee is on it's way soon.

I have seeds popping, clones cloning, and flowers blooming... it is a good day.


----------



## bozzo420

march 21 st the spring equinox. 12/12 . days getting longer now till June 21. might have some reveging going on soon.   morning all.
I put outdoor plants out around June first for huge plants or later in June for a little smaller plant. but I'm clueless on seeds. Do I  start them under lights or wait and just start them outdoors naturally in the greenhouse? my big question this year.

umbra, a question... making EM-1, I have the starter bottle. How much should I mix per gallon and how much molasses  per gallon .


----------



## Rosebud

I start my seeds in solo cups bozzo and transplant to one gallon bags then to the ground.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> march 21 st the spring equinox. 12/12 . days getting longer now till June 21. might have some reveging going on soon. morning all.
> I put outdoor plants out around June first for huge plants or later in June for a little smaller plant. but I'm clueless on seeds. Do I start them under lights or wait and just start them outdoors naturally in the greenhouse? my big question this year.
> 
> umbra, a question... making EM-1, I have the starter bottle. How much should I mix per gallon and how much molasses per gallon .


 3/4 cup EM1 and 3/4 cup molasses, I use r/o water, but as long as there is no chlorine you are good. You will know it is ready by the ph. It will drop to about 3.5 or so. Usually a week to 10 days. It will have a sweet/sour smell when ready.


----------



## Keef

Lemon pepper water ?- They's a freak I every group !-- I got played this morning ya'll !- I was packing some caps and that little five pound bastid was sitting in the chair with me being an angel- wife distracted me for a second and he snatched a bud and split !  Gotta watch him like a hawk !-- Starting seed in aero !-- Kuerig "K" cups fit perfectly into a 2 inch aero baskets - I heated up a paper clip and burned small holes in the K cup and fill it with vermiculite - drop it into an empty grow spot after it gets damp I stick a seed in about a quarter inch and forget about it until it is big enough to transplant into a real aero cup and collar ! The hole in the K cup allow water in and keep the vermiculite from getting out!


----------



## umbra

bozzo I forgot to mention, it is going to produce CO2 so you need to use an airlock to allow gas to escape but not let air in. A brewer's airlock will work, just take the cap from the 1 gal container and put a hole in it for a piece of tubing and take the other end and put it in a glass of water.


----------



## Hippie420

Happy Easter morning, Old Farts. Man, do I feel like a friggin' idiot. Planted a mess of white widow, afghani, and skunk seeds. After a week, I figured I was snake bit. Lo and behold, up pops a widow, then an afghani, then a skunk.

Just for S&Gs, I look in the waste basket where I pitched the five Chernobyl seeds that failed. Here's two spindly little plants, looking anemic as hell! I stuck 'em in a cup of vermiculate and put 'em back in the nursery. What a moron! Forgot the first rule of growing ANYTHING, and that's PATIENTS!


----------



## Keef

Umbra - glad U made it back !- I was asking about U yesterday !- We were talking about that T.E. and someone wanted to see a pic !- Mine has been chopped to pieces and the pieces chopped to pieces !- U still got your's ? I'd like to see what mine would have looked like if I wasn't a butcher !-- One more round of chopped to pieces and I can bloom a bunch at a time often for years !


----------



## umbra

I will take some pix later. I have 2 inside and 2 outside. I did take clones and my son said the roots were nutz, so he planted them. They look healthy as well. I took 5 of each female in order to pick the most robust as mom's.


----------



## bozzo420

lol. Hippie  save them 2 babies. worth saving.  I was wondering about them. if I did not have 5 strains of clones in the dome I would be popping some seeds. but soon . got to many but I love making clones for the friends.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning all you old farts. Happy Easter weed to all. Gman my next greenhouse will have the clear panels on it or I will go all the way and put tri-wall polycarbonate so I can heat it. For my hoop house I will be buying better plastic. A friend just built a hoop house and he bought some from a company that has a 4 year guarantee and say it should last for 7 to 10 years.  I have peas 6" tall in the greenhouse plus watermelon radishs, turnips, beets and kohlrabi. Should be eating fresh veggies in about a month. The wife wants to have some climbing roses so I built a trellis with a gate to the new raised bed garden. I don't think I put a picture of it on here but I'm to lazy to go back a look.  We bought the Rosa ( Zephirine Drouhin ) 

View attachment 0403151233.jpg


View attachment 0330151813.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice garden.


----------



## MR1

Very nice Beemer, I like the trellis.


----------



## Keef

Beemer always make me jealous !-  That T.E. do root fast !- I'm seeing a bunch or strong roots popping out around day 8 !  From what I saw there seems to be only one pheno !-- A weak plant can't survive what I do and the rule is root out or get thrown out !   She still needs to tell me how she takes to finish !- I'm will to add another meter to the rotation if I have to!   Bozzo one day I'll be able to make clones for friends too !- I can clone the Hell out some weed !-  No one around here can know what I do for now ! Bozzo U need to send me an e-mail make sure I still got it !- I lose stuff !   Good to see U guys got some rain Umbra !


----------



## umbra

yes some much needed rain and snow at the higher elevations. that snow will be needed come summer as it will be the only water for the central valley.


----------



## Keef

We were down to a 20% reserve in theakes that supple out water until easier this spring !- We are up to about 40% now and I can turn the sprinkler system back on !  Weeds have invaded and this "special grass" didn't do too well in the drought ! I'm a half mile from the beach , I can hear the surf at night .  Problem be that salty gulf breeze that blows most of the time !-  sand and salt not the best farming environment!  Unless U be growing aero under LEDs inside with RO water !-


----------



## Keef

Man I can't spell for sheet when I get loaded ! Can't count when I drink either !-  Anyway what I forgot - Umbra U need to tell them peeps over at ISP seed they need to get off a pack of those - Chem "D" BX3 seed , unless they got a BX4 !- If it's what they say - I'll sing their praises !


----------



## umbra

they were so popular that they sold out quickly. OhsoGreen is working a few projects at the moment


----------



## bozzo420

always wonder why they would not trap  any rivers that empty out into the ocean and pump it to the grow areas .  kind of a waste of good water to empty into the salt waters.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - the rivers empty into bays and estuaries that are the nurseries of the oceans !   Without that brackish water many species would go extinct !


----------



## Keef

Desalination Plants and people accepting that fresh water is a commodity and will cost more !- Either that or water wars !  There is and will always be a fresh water shortage !-- I got brackish water 4 ft below me and I got a RO system - makes me wonder at what point in the price of water do I get some filters and stuff then dig a hole in the backyard  and make my own fresh water !


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keef said:


> Desalination Plants and people accepting that fresh water is a commodity and will cost more !- Either that or water wars !  There is and will always be a fresh water shortage !-- I got brackish water 4 ft below me and I got a RO system - makes me wonder at what point in the price of water do I get some filters and stuff then dig a hole in the backyard  and make my own fresh water !



hmm now? if u can produce your own water and solar no brainers to me i'd do it

looking at a prefab that runs a full solar roof build and am really interested in it trying to buy a house with a lot i can divide and put the prefab with solar on the lot and sell the two in the end. and move back to where i live now with 2-300k for a few f;lips and 12 months


----------



## N.E.wguy

oh man let me find the plan of this house 

View attachment juj.PNG


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, ready for the night time weed now lol.....time to get baked and then drift off to sleep till 5a then off to "W" again.....anyone got them six numbers, if so I'll split it with ya, just want enough to pay all the bills, get me moved to a legal state and get re set up to really get serious about growing/ breeding.


----------



## Kraven

Saw this thought of Rose.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya man legal is way to go i live in mass


----------



## Keef

Caught me toking !-- I got enough wind and sun down here to provide an excess of power - My nemesis is the POA !-  Ain't got a lick of sense !- They only recently allowed top end solar shingles but the link that feeds power back into the grid is not approved !-  give me some alernators and a helical horizontal windmill and I wouldn't need the grid !  A solar still and/or a RO system and I wouldn't need they water either !   I'll tell U I had about enough of the system for one life time !-- The deal is when we get wiped out by. Hurricane -We go back to the swamp !  Time comes - I bust out of here with a Led and a fist full of clones !-- If I was a smart man - I 'd spread any weed lines out to others outside my danger area in the hopes that if I'm wiped out by a Hurricane or busted and have to watch them stomp my plants lights and equipment - perhaps I could recover some of those lines and get back to growing ! Good. Luck trying to stop me from growing !- I survived the Reagan years without going to jail !


----------



## Kraven

16 hours, thats all it takes for a one way drive....8 if I meet ya in the middle


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoking some Cherry Pie and Watching TCM. I loves old movies.


----------



## Kraven

Nice Weed, maybe one day I will keep more than one strain at a time. It is sorta how I roll, grow enough on one plant to make it to the next grow. It will be BF 8 Ball Kush till the SH Afgooey is done. What old movie are you watching?


----------



## Keef

Why drive Kraven ?-- I recently switched from one box each cycle to two ! I Should hit clone excess in about a month !-- Then if something happens down here - I'd. like to thank UPS in advance !  I make it back to the swamp - come try to find my grows -  and good luck to U !- I feel sorry for U already !


----------



## WeedHopper

Kravenhead said:


> Nice Weed, maybe one day I will keep more than one strain at a time. It is sorta how I roll, grow enough on one plant to make it to the next grow. It will be BF 8 Ball Kush till the SH Afgooey is done. What old movie are you watching?



Lifeboat. Its a Great movie.
I havent grown in awhile. Got a very good Bro that takes care of me and the Wife. We were raising our Granddaughter,for over a yr,,,but she went back home,,so i gotta clean out my Growroom.


----------



## Keef

Move back over close to the Redneck Riviera and have the swamp and the beach !


----------



## Kraven

I don't think I have seen lifeboat, but I sure do like the movies from the 60's and 70's...guess that's my favorite decades. It would be neat to see a grow of yours, maybe soon.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Move back over close to the Redneck Riviera and have the swamp and the beach !



Yup, the best of both worlds.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kravenhead said:


> I don't think I have seen lifeboat, but I sure do like the movies from the 60's and 70's...guess that's my favorite decades. It would be neat to see a grow of yours, maybe soon.


I have some pics on MP somewhere. Last grow i did was outside in my Garden,,i grew some PE. Yummy
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822481&postcount=18
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=795271&postcount=7


----------



## Keef

Last night I watched one of my all time favorite movies again !-- Tropic Thunder !


----------



## MR1

That's a good one Keef.


----------



## Keef

First time I saw it I couldn't believe that was Tom Cruise !


----------



## Keef

I can't believe I left New Orleans - The Cultural center of the South - A place where I saw Plant and Page- Pearl Jam- Neil Young - Bob Dylan ,-  Crosby ,Stills and Nash -- The Almond Brothers Band - and the list goes on -- to move to the beach where DJ Twanky plays both kinds of music - Country and Western !-- E-ha!


----------



## MR1

Keef I don't think Tom Cruise was in Tropic Thunder.


----------



## N.E.wguy

think that was Days of Thunder w/tc


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Yup !- He was !- The bald headed film exec that wanted to collect the insurance money - Did the little dance - Tom Cruise !  Man I been waxing nostolgic tonight !- I've never told the story of when I lost a gunfight with an alligator !-- I'm down at the bayou fishing and working on a memorable buzz when this alligator comes over and crunched my plastic bobbed !-  fish wasn't biting anyway so I plug another bobbed on right next to the hook and recast !- here he came and when he crunched that bobbed I nailed his a** with that treble hook under that bobber and it was on !-  'bout thirty minutes I had him almost up on the bank !  I hadn't really did much planning !- I'm barefoot in a pair of cut offs and that gator come busting out that water like a rocket and he was pissed off !- I threw my pole down and scrabbled for safety ! Grabbed that .38 police special and shot everything but the gator s I turned and jumped onto the car !- My car keys and speedloader was Down there with Him!- I 'bout had a heatstroke before he finally left !- I let him keep the rod and reel !- I just got my stuff and left !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I think I might have been down your way before


----------



## Keef

Yup!- that's what tried to get me !- I think I know that place !-- The one I caught wasn't bout as long as my leg !-  When he came out that water after me he looked like a 20 footer!-- I threw that pole down drew that police special and emptied it in the two - three steps it took me to get on the car !  I hope somebody ate him !!- He almost had me !  Blowed that mud bank to pieces - lesson learned ? Always keep a reload on your body !


----------



## ston-loc

:rofl: funny stuff Keef


----------



## WeedHopper

Good thing the Gator didnt get your gun. Lol he might not of missed.


----------



## MR1

Your right Keef, I remember now, for some reason I thought it was a different movie.


----------



## Keef

My people got a habit of shooting first and thinking later !-  Uncle Oats was checking his hoop nets when he bumped into a tree - a cotton mouth fell out the tree into the boat !- Unk shot him with a 12 Ga! - not a lot of thought involved !


----------



## WeedHopper

Shot a hole in the boat and Gator watched yall go down,,waiten for Supper he was. :48:


----------



## Keef

Made it the bank with nothing but his shotgun and some extra loads in his pocket !- Hurts to think Unk was smarter than me !-  At least he had more ammo !- Gator had mine ! But worst of all -- My lighter and weed was in my tackle box there with him !-- He was hissing and stuff  -- he eased back into the water by my tackle box and let me just cook on that car hood while he watched !  That's when I got me that double barrel 12 Ga with 12in barrels !- No aiming involved ! Pull them triggers and shoot everything !


----------



## Keef

My first run in with Local Texas law dogs - no my second - after moving here !-  I'm chilling at the beach late one night fishing !-  They say U ain't allowed to open fire on a shark !  Wanted to know if I was hunting or fishing !  Kilt that shark - yes I did !  Me and half a bottle of vodka nailed him !- I learned my lesson - I had extra rounds in my pocket this time !


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC....on my way to the "W" place.....smoke one for me


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- What's up ?- No Wake and Bake this morning ?-- To each his own --it's what I do !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning keef and ofc


----------



## Hippie420

Morning folks. Sun's shining, babies poppin', and the world is lovely. The two waste basket Chernobyls have perked up and greened up. Think I'll call them my Lazarus strain.

Hope Yoop and his Misses are having a better day than they have been.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Phone is off the hook this morning. I go away for a week and now everything is breaking. Still have jet lag. It's gonna be 1 of those days


----------



## bozzo420

HLC... Hippies Lazarus Chernobyl .      a keeper


----------



## Keef

Hippie - Umbra glad U made it !- I been getting tight this morning !-- Umbra - I keep my ringer off most times !-- Don't like talking on the phone - there may be 4 people I talk to in a month or less !- text me , send me an e-mail !-  This phone is for when I want to use it !- Still haven't got my new one !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, it is a good day, rainy. I am going to clean up my closet...if you never hear from me again....well i died in there.

On my third cup of coffee trying to get the strength to tackle it. If it "doesn't spark joy" it is outta here. Good thing mr rb and the animals spark joy.

You guys spark joy so i am keeping you if that is ok.


----------



## Joe420Camel

hummmm... ok


----------



## Keef

Rose U should probably throw out some shoes !  -Bozzo how's them clones looking ?   I really screwed up this little cross I attempted but I know what went wrong and how to fix !- did it blind without knowing enough about the T.E. and it was too late in the bloom cycle for the seed to have time to mature so I got a mess immature seed !-  shame I'll never have the plant to be able to try again ! Wrong !-  I needed an indica heavy Widow male and a T.E. female !- I had the opposite ! That indica heavy male show up in these 5-6 seed that might germinate and I'm on it !   I think they could compliment each other nicely ! As long as U don't want to do anything complicated - like walking and talking !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys! Missed ya!


----------



## Kraven

Looks like MP is back up, Glad...was getting concerned a bit. Got a few days off so I'm going to tweak my res to put a drain in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yay,  tweak that res! Quick, before the huge root mass!!!! hahaha :aok: 

Hello Rose, hello  everyone  Great to see you all. Very happy I didn't lose my detailed journal that's going on!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I wasn't sure if MP was going to be here today or not. Glad it is. We got rain and it is still raining. More like NJ than drought ridden Cali.


----------



## Kraven

Mornin Umbra, gonna rain here today, may get a storm or two. Glad MP is back myself.


----------



## Hippie420

Drizzle and cold here. Good day to get high, stay in bed, play on the computer, and watch the tube.

Yep, that's what I'm doin'.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Drizzle and cold here. Good day to get high, stay in bed, play on the computer, and watch the tube.
> 
> Yep, that's what I'm doin'.



Yea, I'm going to take a nap in a bit, storms rolling in now so perfect time to sleep an hour or two.


----------



## Keef

Wha's up OFC ?-  The Band of Gypsies was looking for a new place - I better send up smoke signals and call them back home !


----------



## Keef

Shouldn't leave Keef unsupervised - I was chasing that Dawg when I cut trail on something nasty !-- Umbra tell me about S.A.M. aka Surface to Air Missile - by Da Bean company !-- of course it is unavailable !


----------



## umbra

don't know them or their beans


----------



## Keef

It's a UBC Chemo mom with a Williams Wonder father !-  can't help but be nasty !-- Maybe we need to get U a Chemo cut and get U to put a fine Williams Wonder on it !- I was thinking SAM needs a new Home- Get A SAM male for my T.E. -- Oh!- Would that be some fine weed !


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, Did my res upgrades today. Now it will be a snap to drain. My plant looks like a weakling, 12 days old and it looks like it's 4-5 days old. Hope it is just getting a slow start. Never grew Strain Hunters beans before and Afgooey is new to me also, so gonna give it another week see if it takes off. Did a full res change and clean, so I got her as right can be, now it's time for it to take off. OK, now anyone want to spark up a bowl with me?


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven - I'm always Down for a burn !-- 2 more weeks and I'll be fully recovered from the RO/cal/mag. Incident followed by a spidermite drive by !-  My T.E. be looking good !- it might be a little more frosty than my Widow !-- I got 4 seed from my black line indica heavy Widow - and a dozen or so from my pink line !- start 3-4 of each on the 15th - I'm looking for an indica heavy boy out those 4 seed to put back on the T.E. !- No telling what kinda phenos gonna come out that T.E. pink line cross - if any of the seed will germinate !  There is something here if I can find it !- Ya'll keep your eyes open for that Dawg ! Chem "D" BX3 - and now I'm also after that SAM thang ! Collect me some legends !


----------



## Kraven

keef said:


> hey kraven - i'm always down for a burn !


:48:


----------



## Keef

Another Pipe ?- Pot roast won't be ready till 9 !


----------



## Kraven

Sounds good    :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Just got home, glad MP is still here. How you boys doing? I myself am getting my head bad.. Joining ya'll.


----------



## Keef

A smart old fart would have saved enough T.E. pollen to do it again if anything went wrong first time !-  While he was at it I would hope that smart brother woulda put some of that pollen on some of them bottom T.E. limbs to try to make some more T.E. seed !  Old Stoners ain't stupid !


----------



## Beemer

Rose you were mentioning that you have roses. we just bought a couple of climbing ones for the trellis I built. Rosa Zephirine Drouhin Rose. I posted a couple pages back pictures


----------



## Rosebud

Beemer, i LOVE that trellis you built. And that was a great choice on a climber. She is a "bourban rose" Just a classification that means it has been around since the late 1800's. She is a pretty pink girl. I haven't grown her as our yard is pretty small for climbers. Your yard is going to be gorgeous, it already is. Is your house blue I see back there? that pink will look great. when i was a consulting rosarian i would be tested on what rose was what... man that was scary.. They would show you like 20 roses on the stem and we had to identify.. so i have seen some roses i haven't grown.  Nice Beemer, please show me the first bloom. Then next year look out! huge~


----------



## Keef

Rose next time the sites gonna be down let us know !- We didn't know if it would reopen or not !-- U got my e-mail use it  we didn't know whether to start looking elsewhere or not !-- That's another reason peeps should be able to contact at least two others -- Anything happens no one is isolated and we can get together again ! Gotta check the pot roast - if U could only smell it !


----------



## Rosebud

You know Keef, I didn't know anything, but I am glad you reminded me that I have your email. I need to put that in my email not keep it here, duh.

I was scared it was over too. I hope we get a notice next time if there is time to notify some folks. I will go get that now. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed Rose and thanks for the info. We can't wait for it to bloom. that is my shop in the back ground but our house is the same color. Happy days everyone


----------



## Keef

Hope that didn't sound mean - I didn't mean it that way !--  Oh !- We got this yellow rose grows Down here !-- I'd grow roses if they'd get U high or U could eat them !  Grow room is turning into an aero herb garden -- the rosemary is liking aero and some cilantro is rooting !-- anymore tasty things bugs don't like !- I will not tolerate spidermites -- I pepper sprayed them little stupid, stupids !- and rosemary spray too -- U want some more come on back - got serrano peppers coming up by the back door !


----------



## WeedHopper

Good to see my friends are still here.


----------



## Joe420Camel

sup OFC?
syringed out another 120+ caps today
It's hard to imagine running out of caps/oil. I've grown quite accustomed to the "cooked high".
:48:


----------



## yooper420

MP is still alive I see, said the wise man. Wife got her things back. Do believe they were looking on the wrong floor. Lady that called me made mention of the 5th floor. I said 5th, she was on the 8th floor. She called back an hour later, we found `em.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Pot Heads,,,,i mean Ladies and Dawgs. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Morning weed, lets wake and bake...coffee in hand bowl in another


----------



## WeedHopper

Lets getter done Kraven. :48:


----------



## Kraven

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

:afroweed::joint::smoke1::48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC had to run to the store, I was needing some things.


Weed about gots me stoned already this am


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody was ok in the dark. i know i tried to get on here most of the day yesterday. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- nursing a pipe  and some aches and pains but good to see MP back up !-- need coffee!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Morning all. Bong and stuff.. The Dr's Office is a darn jungle and I love it!  

Hope you're all right as rain!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys. Nice to have MP back where it should be. Keef, if i didn't tell you well enough, i had no warning, either did any of the mods.  We did have a huge crash a few years back and i really missed this place.Hopefully we are good now, but i guess we never know for sure.  If you guys ever need a place because MP crashed there is another site called Marijuana-culture, and Ozzy is the best guy ever and he runs it.  I am sure you guys would like it there...but that is only if we crash out for good.. Just a heads up to the ofc.

I am suggesting you stay here though. We like you here.  
Is it time to smoke?


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with ya, Keef. This weather has got my back screaming. Crawled out of bed yesterday long enough to take Mom something to eat and was rewarded with an hour long insult session for my efforts. Woke up this morning with the back hurting even worse, so it's canna caps for breakfast. Set the damn house on fire, I ain't leavin' this bed!


----------



## Kraven

I good to go on a second bowl Rose :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Kraven, how are you?? Let's do this!

hippie, feel better soon.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--We good !-  I hope the site stays up for a very long time !  Made some good friends here !  --


----------



## Keef

Banned in less than 24 hrs !-  fast but no where near my record !-- Am I really that bad Rose ?-- Was looking around at some other sites and it didn't work out very well !   Oh well - it was an adventure !-- Think I'm gonna have to take some caps !-- Not getting around so well !


----------



## Rosebud

You guys in pain need to drink some warm lemon water with cayenne, i am telling you, it gets ya going in the morning.. I do it before coffee. It helps with pain and other stuff.  Lemon pepper water followed by copious amounts of cannabis.

I was banned from here once! HA.


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead said:


> Morning weed, lets wake and bake...coffee in hand bowl in another


 
How about the third hand ? Sorry Krav, seeing triple this morning. Up for the wake and bake though. Darn, gotta grind some first, only a minor delay.


----------



## yooper420

It`s only me Aladin Sane..............................A lad insane. Watch out, cause here I come, he, he, he, he, he, he.


----------



## Joe420Camel

yawn, geez y'all get up early.

caps and coffee and... a (clean-ish) bubbler

71F and thunder storms, DEFINATLY time to take off the snow tires!

:48:


----------



## Keef

Rose that sounds just nasty !- Cayanne lemonade ?-- I don't know about that !-- I know how it would work - pepper juice releases endorphens in the body which are the bodies feel good drug !--Only problem my tank is empty !- Maybe I'll try a shot of hot sauce !-


----------



## yooper420

Keef, 
You got banned from the familyfarm ?


----------



## Keef

Friggin Nazis !-- Done with that !-- We speak of sunshine - looking good -- feeling good - glory days !  Hope them caps kick in soon !-  Made it to my easy chair after taking a couple caps of decarbed Widow trim chased with some coconut oil !--  Wish I could go to a MMJ Nurse familiar with the ways of weed to guide me to a healthier place !  -  Did I just create a new vocation ?  -  Anyway , I'm with the Hippy !- I'd have to make my stand here !-- gonna have to do something like Kraven did installing drains !- Man handling a grow box around yesterday , that's what got me !  it's done and so am I!


----------



## Keef

When I can move - I think I got an old pump - some hose - and just pump the boxes empty for res. Change !- Oh!- that hurt !- Definitely need the cure to aging !-- but like Hippie said - it's not bad considering the alternative !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Lots of stuff going on, just none of it good. Rain has been pretty steady. The hail was different, guessing tornados were forming somewhere. The lightening was crazy, and the thunder sent my alpha dog behind the couch. Sheriff was parked by my side yard for an extended period in between the rain. While I am legal, it is hard to let go of the fight or flight response. Couple of my neighbors were drinking beer in their front yard, lol.


----------



## umbra

over at MC, I sent out some testers. it was actually a part of a group grow being done by 4U2. They were some Bodhi beans that I bred. temple x bpu ( blackberry kush x purple chitrali x ubekistani hashplant ). It was my understanding that Bodhi only released 1 pack of these. These were grown out by surfinc. I want to thank him for doing a great job of letting the genetics speak for themselves.


----------



## Keef

Looking good Umbra !-- when the Po-Po was out there was it dark enough to sneek out the back door and low crawl up behind them and let the air out the tires ?  I'd love to an innocent by stander and watch how pissed off they would get !  Good times !-- U got to be a ghost !- a little prick in a tire with an ice pick and ease on back !- Clean up and go out to watch the show !


----------



## Kraven

Nice looking bud porn today. @surfinc. I want to thank him for doing a great job of letting the genetics speak for themselves.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Banned in less than 24 hrs !-  fast but no where near my record !-- Am I really that bad Rose ?-- Was looking around at some other sites and it didn't work out very well !   Oh well - it was an adventure !-- Think I'm gonna have to take some caps !-- Not getting around so well !


keef where did you get banned from? i just went through the post and your still good.


----------



## Keef

No Giggy - I didn't get banned YET !-- Just pissed off !-- I just went on a raid a few minutes ago !- We may have some new members soon !-  I asked Rose if I was really that bad ?-- Let me answer that -  Bad to the Bone !- At least when I get pissed off !


----------



## umbra

photo shoot day at NorCalHal's. GSC, original OG, candyland, and lemon cleaner OG. Proudly grown by an American. :joint:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WOW


...that's not that much! 




*cough*


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

....did I mention "wow"?


----------



## Rosebud

The thing is, i would love NCH if he didn't grow, but he is my grow hero. Nice, thanks Umbra.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, thats very impressive. What a phenomenal set of pic's.


----------



## Keef

Love some bud porn on Wednesday !-- Tell him keep doing what he do !  My time will come !-- When the law changes in Texas -- I'm gonna rock they world and tell them that's how the OFC rolls !  I'll do my best to make U proud !


----------



## Keef

That's about the sloppiest job of breeding there ever was !-  Some pollen got loose amongst my girls - The ones I meant to breed were too far into bloom and the seed didn't have time to mature ! This Widow of mine that wears a pink foam collar must really like the T.E. - I see the seed pods developing just a scattering - But enough !-- My precious black line must be on the pill !-- She shows no sign of seed development - so I hit her again with T.E. pollen !-- Won't be difficult to establish fatherhood - That T.E. is the only male that has been inside in a year ! He the daddy ! That Pink line is a beast !-- she make U pass yourself in the hall !  Disappointed because I want to cross him on my black line ! She different !-- 65% sativa and I got an indica pheno !  She slap U off the sand dunes !- 2  1/2 cartwheels and a face plant !


----------



## umbra

Well I know I'm impressed. I didn't do his work the justice it deserves, but it's a peek into NCH's world.


----------



## N.E.wguy

bad wall to wallness in there omg i'd take my tat out of the pic tho imho


----------



## NorCalHal

No Worries N.E. I'm too legit to quit! haha

Thanks again Umbra for comin' by and taking the pics. Some great shots! I wish I would have had you come by yesterday when I chopped, better looking pics when it's on the plant I think.

This is my first pull under a whole room of DE Bulbs, and all I can say is wow. Why didn't I switch months ago.


----------



## Keef

Yo HCL - I'm jealous !-- Tell me what it's like not have to worry about the Po-Po all the time ?-- Must be paradise !-  There's like 300 clone only varieties that I can't get and I got a list of seeds denied to me!  I don't want to take a road trip to Colorado or some other free state !-- I never smuggled live plants before !-


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Thanks again Umbra for comin' by and taking the pics.



I wish you didn't live so far away....I would take some pics!!!!! hahahah


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hal, what is DE bulbs?


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hey Hal, what is DE bulbs?


 Glad you asked that. I didn't have a clue either.


Keef, did you ever figure out your thc ejuice? I've got a eleaf mod and a couple of melo tanks coming in the mail tomorrow. Gonna try and cut back on the coffin nails and wouldn't mind letting the mod do double duty.


----------



## ston-loc

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8c0nogsZkc[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Glad you asked that. I didn't have a clue either.



Glad you said that, cause I'm glad you asked, and glad this is being spoken about..

I'm just glad! 

(Rose! )


----------



## NorCalHal

The Dual Ended HPS bulbs. Phillips makes the ones I am running. They run on Gavita or Galaxy ballasts, Bulb specific ballasts. I think other companies are starting to make DE ballasts too. I have been growing a long time, and I have never seen such an impact on a garden like these lights have done for me. Need a pretty high ceiling to run these though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ahhh yeah, that's the new bizness with HID .. my store guy mentioned that to me as I was going LED's. Nifty you got that in a large environment Hal  :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

NorCalHal said:


> . Need a pretty high ceiling to run these though.



Yeah, only time I've even seen these in pics, the lights were wayyyyy up there!! It was interesting.


----------



## NorCalHal

My bad, I went with the Phantom DE Ballast, not the Galaxy. Galaxy doesn't have DE specific ballasts yet. The bulb runs a diff freq then normal HPS and even tho some digi ballasts will fire the bulb, it is not fired up fully, giving the max light.


----------



## umbra

some of my outdoor that started to flower...the purple tangies


----------



## NorCalHal

I have had a couple of runs with these lights now, and it took me a bit to get used to them. At first, I was running them too close, and it actually lessened the yield. I ran the last click with them at a constant 48" above the canopy and hit huge.
What these lights do is enable you to light up a bigger square footage then a traditional HPS. On a 4' x 20' table, I would normally run 6 traditional 1000w hps lights over the table, where now I light it with 4 DE 1000w and increased in yield with lower power.

I do have 1 row of AC/DE, the Aircooled Dual Ended hoods, so 4 of them also covering a 20' x 4' table, and they hit just as hard as the non air cooled too, I was impressed. I was able to run them a little closer, about 30"-36" above the canopy, but had a little light bleaching on some of the tops. So, for a guy with height restraints and cooling issues, the AC/DE hoods worked well for me.


----------



## NorCalHal

Nice Umbra! Those look great! Love that color!


----------



## Keef

Hippie - break up a pack of your brand - boil in water - filter and reduce to about a quarter or less of original volume - your making a concentrate !- more U reduce it the less U use !--add to your base - either V.G. or P.G. or a mixture of the two - add concentrate dropwise until U find your sweet spot !  Stir or shake - flavor will develop better if aged a few days !  If only it was that easy to make THC e-cig liquid !  -- I'm jealous again NCH -- I feel tapped out on power consumption - I've got to find a way to cut power usage to expand - Power company got no problem dropping a dime on me if my power usage is suspicious !


----------



## Keef

20 E.R. visits by people having a reaction to that " Spice"- synthetic weed stuff in a major Texas city last weekend !- I don't understand !-- Another thing I don't understand is how I'm gonna run the checkpoints next year hauling a load of clones to the woods of east Texas !- Make it to the Trinity river and I know what to do !-


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Keef,,,,,Woods of East Texas is where i was Born and raised most my life. RED RIVER COUNTY in the Piney Woods. Clarksville Texas was where i was born.
Went to School in Paris Texas before i joined the Army.
Fished Red River ever since i was a little boy.
Now i be in Dallas.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc. Hopper I grew up in the woods of new caney till I went in the navy. Know all about them piney woods and so does keef. Bad part is all the water in the woods so you was always wet.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all .got my bottle of em-1 going last night...clones should be showing some roots anytime. Spring has sprung for sure. Got the front yard cleaned up.
second cup m of coffee up. dubbie time. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice plants Umbra,,,love the purple hairs. Yummy


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Umbra Nice plants !-- All these boys from East Texas !-- When they put in lake Conroe the local fire dept .need divers for rescue &recovery !-- I volunteered and they sent me to dive school -- Black water diving ain't for the faint of heart !   I was 17 when I made my first recovery !- Found a lady on the side of a road 30ft down !  The second was a man who had been in the water for two weeks ! The fish and turtles had been at him !   Never got to scuba in clear water ! Pitch black in the middle of a sucken forest was all I knew about diving !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah you guys are SE Texas. I Was NE Texas on the Red River. My trees were bigger then your trees.:chuck::bolt::smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Spent several year's up in the Lufkin - Tyler- it is different kind of piney woods !-- Diving was the only thing that got me thru high school cause we watched the news and saw the body count and I had assumed that would be my fate so after high school it was off to Ft Polk for basic training ! -- Then the M.P. school where I discovered weed !- Knew the first time I had found a life time friend !- Came back to the woods with a plan and a sack of seed !


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy - what happened after my last post at the farm ?-- They didn't ban me - I banned them !


----------



## WeedHopper

I was in Fort Leonard Wood For Basic and AIT.
yeah i work in Tyler all the time.  Love the Piney Woods around The Red River.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Another dull and dreary day here, but a little weed will brighten it up a bit.

Yoop! I see they're having a "growers cup" up in your neck of the woods with a thousand green backs for the big prize. Check 'em out at www.upgrowerscup.com. Too far for my spine to put up with, but might be a giggle for you if it's close enough.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys,

Nice pic's up there Umbra. I am so happy for you that you made that huge move and there you are in heaven. Makes me smile, as does the purple flowers. yum.

I read a book about cleaning up the house? Might be a big mistake!  Mr rb is happy, he has always been a neat freak...Our house looks ok when you come in, but hidden in every closet is crap that is going away this spring!

I am smoking some great purple haze, almost gone, and the purple haze seeds haven't popped yet... hmm
I hope you guys have a good thursday!

thank you for the info about the lights.  Ston, can i adopt you?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rose: Mine was G13 Labs - Purple Haze. Screwed right from the beginning


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose if U happy and Mr. RB is happy what's the problem ?--  A good spring cleaning requires that I be chemically motivated !  Got lots of yard work to do but weather gonna be nasty -- can't do it today !  - Hooper I married the notorious RWS in Jacksonville !  I think I'm officially banned from upper east Texas ! They don't like me up there !-- Probably was the war with the Pentacostal cult !-- Someone who couldn't be controlled by guilt was new to them !-- We came home from Dallas to find our home burned to the ground !-  That's when we moved to the swamp in Hammond La.-- We seem to face a disaster every decade or so and it is past due !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Missed the morning ritual, again, but I always make up for it. Taking a ride on the Ghost Train as I type this. Wife is doing better, slight improvement each day. Have contacted an attorney concerning her situation, awaiting their decision on whether to take her case or not. IMO it`s just about a slam dunk. Never sued anyone or been sued before. Gotta get a refill.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Old Farts. Another dull and dreary day here, but a little weed will brighten it up a bit.
> 
> Yoop! I see they're having a "growers cup" up in your neck of the woods with a thousand green backs for the big prize. Check 'em out at www.upgrowerscup.com. Too far for my spine to put up with, but might be a giggle for you if it's close enough.


 
Thanks for the heads up, did not know anything about it. Gonna check it out though. Later.


----------



## tapco1

Where do you Guys get your Bongs, Water Pipes Etc.

I'm looking for something made of Glass. 

We must have a glass blower within this knowledgeable group of  MJ humpers


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i hope your disasters are over now. 

i laughed out loud at this "A good spring cleaning requires that I be chemically motivated".

The haze is helping. This isn't really called purple haze, it is 420 benny's cross and it is fabulous. Those seeds better pop today..The real name is LBH x BD8 And i will be cloning her and if i get a boy, we might makes some more of these seeds to share... I like it better than satori.  If you want to know what those initials are... Lemon something haze xblack dahlia.... Ok, i just looked up Benny's discription:

Howdy , that black goodness is LBH x BD8. That translates to Super Lemon Haze crossed with Black Dahlia pollen. That gives us LBH. I got two sweet female phenos of LBH, #2 and #4. #4 is the fatter budded one. I hit her with the black pheno of Black Dahlia, my #8. Almost jet black flowers. My plan was to have purple flowers with a lemony smell and the potency of the SLH.

Every seed i have had from his is good. He is a great breeder/pollen chucker.  He needs your good thoughts right now, he is fighting for his life with brain cancer. He is treating it with RSO from his own meds... awesome... He needs to live to make more fabulous genetics. So send out good wishes to Benny for me please.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Lots of coffee but no wake n bake. That will have to wait until the weekend. Too much to do today and tomorrow.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> He is a great breeder/pollen chucker.  He needs your good thoughts right now, he is fighting for his life with brain cancer. He is treating it with RSO from his own meds... awesome... He needs to live to make more fabulous genetics. So send out good wishes to Benny for me please.



Morning OFC, Rose sending out good wishes for Benny. Time to smoke a bowl, is any1 up for a mid day smoke?


----------



## yooper420

tapco1 said:


> Where do you Guys get your Bongs, Water Pipes Etc.
> 
> I'm looking for something made of Glass.
> 
> We must have a glass blower within this knowledgeable group of MJ humpers


 

Try pipesdaddy. Cheapest I`ve found.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i will join you... I am having trouble getting moving this morning.. the trainer may kill me.. or vice versa..lol


----------



## Keef

Tap-- I order anything I need on line !-- Buy papers by the box not the pack so I don't have to buy them local !- Bong leaks and I need a new one !- bought it on line !  -- Sometimes U gotta follow fate !- I'm still finding seed from the T.E. male on my pink line Widow !-- After I see if they germ and find what I want - I'll have no use for the rest of the seed might not be but 2 dozen but I'll share them with others !- Hopefully - this round I'll get more - I also used the T.E. pollen I had left my T.E. Queen and hope for some F-2 T.E. seed to share !  -- Still hoping for some seed from my black line Widow - The first round the few seed I did get were deformed !  Confirmed to me that she a freak !  I WILL breed her to the T.E. whether she likes it or not ! Then the Dawg - then SAM !  Then SAM and the Dawg on my T.E. Queen !- There will be a monster in there and I'll find it !


----------



## Kraven

rosebud said:


> kraven, i will join you... I am having trouble getting moving this morning.. The trainer may kill me.. Or vice versa..lol



:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Proud dad moment, me to my 8yr old "why don't you want to be an adult?" Her "It's a trap!"  On to the Thursday grind. And heck yeah you can adopt me Rose! Family functions would be awesome! Haha


----------



## Rosebud

Funny Ston~  Yes, the 4th of July will be awesome~


----------



## Keef

Every year people come to the beach to set off fireworks - the dogs go crazy and 3 out of the last 5 year's they've set the dunes on fire there's only one street between me and the wild part of the island !  Get stoned , sit out back and watch the light show and watch for fire !-- --Rose as for disasters -- I learn !- The aftermath of Katrina was a wake up !- We had an influx of strangers and then the storm hit!-- No way in or out for two weeks and no power !-- The two most important items I would recommend over normal precautions is a pump 12ga. and a night vision device ! It gets pitch black after dark !- Everyone knows the sound of a pump gun being cycled but U can't see squat - Some people became animals -Taking what they wanted from the weak ! They didn't take from me !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> The two most important items I would recommend over normal precautions is a pump 12ga. and a night vision device ! It gets pitch black after dark !- Everyone knows the sound of a pump gun being cycled but U can't see squat - Some people became animals -Taking what they wanted from the weak ! They didn't take from me !



Yup, if you ease in here on me, your gonna be in a pickle.


----------



## Keef

Post disaster was worse than the storm !-- Two weeks in a church group made it in with supplies !- I wouldn't have traded those two bags of ice for their weight in gold !- Saw a three way fight at the Home Depot for a generator !- Serious fur ball fight ! --- I ran a lamp , radio and fan off my car battery with and inverter  for two weeks !- run the battery Down - jump it off the other one and switch to it while charging the other !  No communication with the outside world !- Last thing we heard was that New Orleans had dodged the bullet ! When I finally climb on the house and hooked up the old antenna to a small T.V. - We saw what had happened and just watched the fuzzy picture while we cried !- There was nothing we could say !


----------



## yooper420

My Ruger 44 magnum pump will make you think twice, just have to be a little more accurate. Try me. I will protect me and mine.


----------



## Keef

Gather round the family with a pocket full of shells ?  Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine !


----------



## Keef

That was a lyric-Song title- Name of the band - didn't expect any one to know about it !- been listening to music from up Roses way this morning !-- Temple of the Dog - Audioslave - Pearl Jam - and yes Nirvana --throw in a little Neil Young !-- Did I mention seeing the Foo Fighters?-  Music and Weed - Made for each other !


----------



## Rosebud

Love Eddie Vedder, pearl jam... his voice... Southern man? good stuff.


----------



## Keef

Saw Pearl Jam in the rain in New Orleans and I would do it again !-- Rose I may be a swamper but it wasn't always that way - My daughter was born in Wheaton south west of Chicago !  Hey Guys being sloppy saved Keef this time !- When I brought the plant I intentional bred to the T.E. back to the grow room I put her next to her sister clone that was two weeks behind in the bloom cycle !-  They shared pollen and I get what I wanted accidentally - Was counting seed from my pink line Widow - RWS says it's called the White Elephant - I don't care !-- Although I still have to germ some !  "My Precious"- The Widow that wears a black foam collar is with child ! This is my pride and joy !- The Tranquil Widow !  No idea how many seed I'll get but it looks like enough to share !  I want these seed spread far and wide in case something happens !


----------



## Keef

Nothing wrong with that pink line Widow !- If that was the only plant I could have the rest of my life - I could live with that !-  She a strong plant that shows a little more sativa than her sister the black line and finishes at about 62 days!  She got that smell that says - I'm 'bout to mess U up !- There's just something different about that black line ! The dad was a perfect Tranquil Elephantizer !  Ride this White Elephant at your own risk !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy - what happened after my last post at the farm ?-- They didn't ban me - I banned them !



No bro your fine. I guess I missed something cause I really didn't see anything wrong with anybody.


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC - fixing to enjoy a nice bowl of 8 ball kush and sit in and enjoy the convo


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> That was a lyric-Song title- Name of the band - didn't expect any one to know about it !- been listening to music from up Roses way this morning !-- Temple of the Dog - Audioslave - Pearl Jam - and yes Nirvana --throw in a little Neil Young !-- Did I mention seeing the Foo Fighters?-  Music and Weed - Made for each other !



Like all of them but you can keep neil young, just never cared for him but that one song that i thought a woman was singing.


----------



## ston-loc

^^^ :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

neil young was good with crosby stills and nash. I like a couple of his, but it doesn't take long to make you want to throw something.

I am about to go in my closet and see what i should smoke this evening.


----------



## Kraven

:rofl: WEED


----------



## Rosebud

:smoke1::laugh::dancing: Boysenberry.


----------



## Kraven

Good choice. If I had skywalker kush that's what I would smoke right now


----------



## Keef

U know what I smoke !-- RWS in the kitchen throwing down !-- Coconut fried shrimp with pineapple tartar sauce - Crawfish Etouffee - Some Cagun squash !- haven't seen it yet but probably some bread pudding -and I make the bourbon sauce !- Just brought the pack back from a beach walk !- Life is good !


----------



## Keef

Note to self :-- Don't run from the Po-Po in an open field !-- They will shoot U !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Note to self :-- Don't run from the Po-Po in an open field !-- They will shoot U !


 IN THE BACK...like the scum suckers they are. Yeah that includes all you PO PO  scum on this site.


----------



## thegloman

Just ducking in real quick between storms.  Storms always knock out my sat. connection.
Been reading up on subcools "super soil" & figured I needed that so off I went to the ONLY place around here to carry everything & bought enough to make 2 large trashcans full.  Now to find a warm spot to let it cook in.  Last year I didn't put the extra effort out and I sure could tell a difference.  Well, lesson learned.  It really is all in the prep. when growing outdoors in the ground.  I've already dug the number of 10gal. holes I'll be using for "special" plants.  Was lucky last week & was able to till up a large run on the edge of the back forty for broadcast seeding.  Not much anyone can say about a "wild" patch of Ahem,,,,hemp.
The girlz I've got in bloom now are starting to get that "snowed on" look.  So cool growing indoors & being able to let them get ALL the way ready.

Peace!


----------



## Keef

Go Gloman !- We need to talk after the 15th !-- Something about seed - I can't seem to remember right now !  Cousin Umbra be in fine form this evening !-  Cuz U got to bob and weave and get something bullet proof between U and them- like right now !- I only run at night !


----------



## umbra

I shouldn't have called PO PO scum suckers. It should have been Racist, Murdering, Scum Suckers.


----------



## Keef

Umbra they ain't all bad !- They just busted a 20 yr veteran po-po Down here for escorting drug shipments across state lines !


----------



## Keef

Umbra how many Oakland Po-Po does it take to do a proper beat down ?--looks like 6-8 from the video !  One got tired and had to take a break so he tagged out !


----------



## MR1

Pizza is on.


----------



## yooper420

Keef got seeds.......................
Yoop got seeds......................


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, off to "W" I go.....


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keef said:


> Gather round the family with a pocket full of shells ?  Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine !



oh man see them live in NY on the rock the bells tour made it front row for them ended up getting out pic taken from someone on stage and it went on the net was the best concert I have ever been to hands down


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Fellow POT HEADS.:guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar::bong:


----------



## yooper420

Morning OFC. Coffee and a bowl means it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Or did I miss the first session of the day and this is number two ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got the bake on and now enjoying my coffee.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah you guys are SE Texas. I Was NE Texas on the Red River. My trees were bigger then your trees.:chuck::bolt::smoke1:


bro when i come home now my family lives in south texas now. i come 20 to texas and catch 43 to 79 to round rock at 35. you want to talk about beautiful country, you should roll yourself a few and take a ride.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Hope all survived the storm Ya'll be safe out there supposed to be nasty again lots of places !-  Keef got seed -- Yoop got seed !-- I got about 3-4 dozen seed from That T.E. male on my pink line Widow that I won't need !-- There will be more  in about a month ! -- Looks like I'll have seed from my black line which interest me most but ain't Nothing wrong with the pink line !-  Got a Wake and Bake to top off !- Check the grow- more coffee - watch the rain - smoke some more - repeat as needed !


----------



## Keef

I'm making some F-2 -- Tranquil Elephantizer seed also !-- Same T.E. dad on my T.E. mother ! Same dad on all three !-  there is a pic of him against a black curtain - late Jan .?--  mother looks just like him!- Need a month maybe little longer before the seed will be ready !  I get what I'm looking for from My Precious- I don't need anymore seed !-- I can clone my a** off !-- I do have about half dozen F-1- T.E. seed put up just in case !   I find that Dawg or SAM or even Williams Wonder - I might need to make me another T.E. male !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Keef the seeds sound like fire. Sorry for my rant. I guess I have known more than my share of the bad LEO. #1 problem with NJ State Troopers is steroid abuse. I have been around LEO and they let there true selves out, not just the public image and they were misogynists. The mean, hateful things they said about women was really scary.


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> bro when i come home now my family lives in south texas now. i come 20 to texas and catch 43 to 79 to round rock at 35. you want to talk about beautiful country, you should roll yourself a few and take a ride.


yes it is pretty around there. I Drive that way on my way to Lake Charles LA.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !- I got to experience the Po-Po from the inside !- 2 years as a military policeman during the race riots of the day 70s!-- I saw good men corrupted by power !- I was taught I could do anything I wanted as long as I could make it fall under protocol !- - Then again I was beat to a pulp up near the North Korean border by army tankers who were just looking for something to do !  A policeman's nightmare- it was a trap !  Best be somewhere else when I got a hold on my 1911!  I became judge - jury and executioner when a soldier practiced his martial arts moves on an 8 year old girl ! I did my best to do what he did to her -- my fellow officers were very slow to stop me !  Less than a minute was all I needed ! Keef was finished being Po-Po !


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Keef the seeds sound like fire. Sorry for my rant. I guess I have known more than my share of the bad LEO. #1 problem with NJ State Troopers is steroid abuse. I have been around LEO and they let there true selves out, not just the public image and they were misogynists. The mean, hateful things they said about women was really scary.




And i have known two women that were married to the pigs that abused them, and who do you call? the police, no.It is a horrible problem that will come out just as the racial stuff is out.

Good morning peeps.
Hope you all have a great Friday.


----------



## Keef

If the Po-Po have U with your hands against a wall in the search position and they whisper something offensive about your mother and sister - don't think U can throw an elbow and take him out -- it's a trap !  I fear them because I know what they can do if they choose !   I don't hate them !--


----------



## WeedHopper

If they would start putting bad cops in jail,,like they do everyone else,,,,,this crap would stop.


----------



## Keef

Where's MR1 ?-- if he know about Rage - I bet he likes the Beastie Boys and Green Day too !


----------



## bozzo420

I think im on the midnight shift.  staying up till 3 and sleeping till almost noon.   but wake and bake is on lol


----------



## Rosebud

I will join you bozzo.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed all you old farts. Taking the day off from yard work. Going to go visit friends and pick up some more 4x4 from my old work. Time to ward off pain. Have a great day all. :vap_smiley:


----------



## MR1

What can I do for you Keef? Beastie Boys suck and so does Green Day.


----------



## Keef

Ha! Ha!- U funny MR 1- to each his own !-- Some how I didn't get stuck in the music of my day !-- but - in my heart - I'm a bluesman !- Kenny Wayne Sheppard , Johnny Lang ,  Tab Benoit !  Hey Umbra - I ain't no breeder -not trying to create a variety !-- Just one plant !-- but - the girls are fine Widows and the Dad's sister is putting on copious tricomes so the offspring is gonna be frosty !  All I want is a monster by the time the law changes !  These are two unrelated top shelf varieties so the F-1- so there should be a diamond among the jewels -- maybe a lot of them !-- I just gotta get mine !


----------



## Hippie420

MR1 said:


> What can I do for you Keef? Beastie Boys suck and so does Green Day.


 I can agree with ya on Green Day, anyways.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- just realized it was my birthday today - 60 year's old -- Dam !


----------



## Rosebud

​HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEEF  and Many many more!! We are glad you are here!

View attachment pot birthday cake.jpg​


----------



## Kraven

Happy birthday keef


----------



## Kraven

now back to finish the twelve i started @ 6:30am...see yall tonight


----------



## Rosebud

Be safe Kraven.

What's the birthday boy doing for his birthday?


----------



## yooper420

The B-Day boy can`t remember what he gonna do for his B-Day ? His memory is as long as his................. Anyho it means short.


----------



## yooper420

HAPPY B-DAY Keef, ol` buddy.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef is 60? Cuz, it doesn't pay to drive back from a funeral after 60. Might just as well set down and save the gas.

I'll be joinin' ya in six months or so. Sure as hell never figured I'd live this long.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> I think im on the midnight shift. staying up till 3 and sleeping till almost noon. but wake and bake is on lol


 

bozzo,
Sounds like my shift, go to bed 3:00-3:30am, only I`m up by 6:30-7:00am.


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys !-- I'm pretty blitzed-- feel like I ate half that cake and smoked the other half !-- Got no real complaints !  Been making RO water - them little buggers back there been thirsty !   Be taking another round of T.E. clones on the 15 th as well as starting some seed !--  Only need 3-6 to see if that Phenos all over the place trait of the Widow came across !-- if it did -- I'll have to work to find what I'm looking for - if they all the same then I nailed it !- I'll pick a healthy girl and move on !


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> bozzo,
> Sounds like my shift, go to bed 3:00-3:30am, only I`m up by 6:30-7:00am.


 Yep. Me, too.


----------



## bozzo420

keef. if you like Blues. Try Memphis in May. The first weekend in May. On the river in Memphis. The best blues in the world at stage after stage. best Bluse in the world all in one place. fine weekend.


----------



## Kraven

Rose, I took these pic's as I was leaving work today(my first though was of you)....we sure have a pretty campus for our peeps. Nursing there is a pleasure.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo got it on my bucket list !-- Got RWS off to work !- I need to burn something get my blood pressure back under control !-- Woman be burned out on the hospital !-  Be ready for that law to change !-- Might have to get NCH and Umbra to teach me to grow in dirt again !  -- What do U do about all them bugs and stuff in dirt ?-- I'm spoiled with aero and I've been limited to LEDs!   I just want to grow the bestest with the leastest !  Let's burn !


----------



## yooper420

Bugs in dirt, what bugs ? Dirt don`t mean bugs. Knock on wood, but I have completed 6 indoor grows without your normal bugs. Only bugs that bothered me there were mosquitos. Got the red spots on the walls to prove it.


----------



## Keef

When the whistle blows and U guys have taught me well - I'll have to put clones in dirt !- can U trust those water gauges ? I used to have a tendency to water too much !  I 've learned that less is sometimes more !  I get 6 months notice I bet I could have a thousand clones ready to plant !-- I'm trying to keep my options open !-  If not for the power company ratting me out - I'd crank it up right now !  Give me time to work on extractions!--


----------



## umbra

Happy 60th Keef. NCH doesn't really grow in dirt. He's more a hybrid grower. He uses Promix soiless and lucas 3 part nutes, which is the same as the GH 3 part. I am finally doing a wake n bake. Smoking on some candyland. This is not the same candyland from Ken Estes. He really likes to take others people's work and rename it as his own. These seeds are not available commercially. It has a great taste and quite the kick. My son and I smoked a bowl out of his new bong and at 8:30 last night I was sound asleep. Of course, its 3am and I'm wide awake. Decidedly hungry. I can tell I'm going to be cooking. Dirty rice with some ground venison. Hmmm. Good morning OFC


----------



## Kraven

Morning Umbra...let the wake and bake continue....got my coffee and a bowl, good morning umbra.


----------



## umbra

morning Kraven


----------



## Kraven

Wonder where everyone is....it's lonely just sitting here smoking by myself. Umbra i know your busy working on a project or something so, i know your here, just not getting your swerve on with me


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

...yep... always here.


Kinda creepy when you think about it  

Naw, I just have a lot of spare time during winter months....granted it SHOULD be spring now (grrr!)


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got my bake on and pouring the coffee now. won't be on much this morning as i'm in the machine again today. yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Friends in MP Land. What up Umbra and Kraven. See yas be up early this morning. yeah I got some stuff that knockrd my butts out too. course if i sets still long enough,,im out anyway,,must be g3tten old like Keef. Lol
I will be 60 nxt yr. Helppppp


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way Umbra,,,must be very cool to hang out with NCH. Awesome to see grows like that. NCH kicks butt. Someday me and ghe Wife wants to go to Cali and check things out ,,and maybe we will meet him and Smoke a bowl.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning to all the young whippersnappers of the OFC. Hate to think that I be the oldest member at 67. Don`t matter, cause I can smoke `em all under the table. Now let`s see, time to do something, oh yeah, it`s "wake and bake" time. Join this old fart and fire it up.


----------



## WeedHopper

Old Goat,,,,,,67 ya might as well just lay down. Just playen youngster.


----------



## bozzo420

morning all . first coffee . getting tiller going today. it must be spring. mushrooms will be popping up in a week or so.


----------



## Kraven

Glad to see all you up and moving.....ok time for the next bowl :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Ugh !- stuff hurts! Need my meds !


----------



## Kraven

Morning Keef


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- I might live !-- amazing what a pipe will do for U in the morning !-- Ya'll know I was just playing when was talking about putting a thousand clones in dirt !  I'm a water farmer now and I can do what I want inside !--good to know about Frog dirt and things like NCL's three part soiless mix !   Might add more LEDs as time goes on but I turn my present grow into veg. and turn the spare bedroom into bloom -- turn most of the weed into BHO -- I can pay the bills and never run out again !   Makes me a tricome farmer - more potent weed means more tricomes !-- more more tricomes means more BHO -- more tricomes in the same amount of space - be  the name of my game for me !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Keef, how was the big 60? I am much older at 63. Hope your birthday was a good one.

Umbra, you did get up early. hope you enjoyed your breakfast and take nap.

Kraven, you still smoking? wanna join me again? I slept in.

Good morning Bozzo, enjoy tilling ..love spring.  Morning Giggy and WH!  WH if you go to cali you and the wife better come on up here and i will fix ya dinner.

Yooper, DGF.... it is saturday morning, you know what is expected... smokeum


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, you still smoking? wanna join me again? I slept in.



Yup, got the bowl packed now :48:


----------



## Rosebud

go!  awe nothing like the first hit of the day... and the first cough... lol


----------



## Kraven

Rip....hold it.....hold it......hold it......cough


----------



## Rosebud

This is the very last of the crumbs of that black looking haze.. I am coughing my head off but happy about it.


----------



## Kraven

:rofl: if ya aint chokin'....ya aint smokin'


----------



## Keef

Rose Does it count as a second wake and bake if I'm still smoking ?- I gotta tell U guys something if U ain't already figured it out !-  When I be talking trash -- usually is a sure sign Keef be up to something !- it may or may not have anything to do with the trash talk -- I will not confirm or deny anything yet !   It was a good birthday - it ain't so bad being sixty !-- I 've learned a thing or two in life !-- I'm just a product of the society that created me !- Now they gotta deal with what they created !  Ain't my fault !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i just saw those roses... and you thought of me...so sweet. thank you. LOVE THEM. I am a few weeks from that... so nice to see. I love roses.  We have a great rosarian that takes care of the roses at one of our hospitals. He does an awesome job and has an interesting variety that most nurserys don't carry.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, i just saw those roses... and you thought of me...so sweet. thank you. LOVE THEM. I am a few weeks from that... so nice to see. I love roses.  We have a great rosarian that takes care of the roses at one of our hospitals. He does an awesome job and has an interesting variety that most nurserys don't carry.



Cool , yes the campus beautiful. wish i got outside more to see it, the pt's spend a great deal of time outside so they get to enjoy it


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, my niece in portland makes desings roof top gardens for hospitals. She put one in a town near me and it ran the length of a wing. So the nurses could enjoy it too on their break. Then it was outside OB too, studies show the benefit.


----------



## Kraven

Nice. I think that would relieve stress, it can get pretty hectic at times.


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead said:


> Nice. I think that would relieve stress, it can get pretty hectic at times.


 
Know first hand how hectic a nursing home can get, or a hospital. Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb helps relieve my stress and has for 47 years. 

PS,
Good morning Rose, Kraven, WeedHopper, Keef, Bozzo, Umbra and whoever I missed.


----------



## Kraven

Hiya yoop


----------



## Keef

I be relieving some stress right now and it does involve flowers !-- Growing anything a half mile from the beach be tricky !- Salt and sand !-- Only a Wildman would attempt to grow weed around here !-- guess that would be me !--  RO- aero under LEDs - Yep!- that ought to work !


----------



## Keef

Hey !-know when U get lit and have an idea ?-- Somebody tell me why it wouldn't work !- Get me an air compressor - DWC weed in the swamp - and I do mean in the swamp ! Would I even need nutes !


----------



## Keef

I thought Texas Po-Po was the boss of the beat down !- 17 - kicks- 37 punches -4- baton strikes - -- I think Cali. Gets the crown !  What do they call that maneuver - The Modified Rodney King ?


----------



## Joe420Camel

the, more than once, knee to the family jewels while the dude was on his stomach, spread-eagle. THAT deserves some... thing.

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,... deep breath, and gooooood 

:hitchair:


----------



## Keef

When I went to jail for possession or crack cocaine!-- Relax it wasn't mine and I didn't know it was there !- Truely !-- my little brother was in the car with me and I didn't know he used that trash !  I was in handcuffs and the cop pitched it on the car hood and ask me what it was !- I didn't know and said so !- Apparently ,he thought I was being a smart a** and grabbed me by the hair and slammed my face into the hood !- I took most of it on the forehead - still rung my bell !- Couple hours later they things straighten out and it cost RWS- $7 to spring the dangerous Outlaw !  Eventually all charges were dropped ! I probably shoulda gone to jail for lots of things but this wasn't one of them !


----------



## Keef

Worst part was that an hour after I got home - the grow room was bare -- ripped up by my own hands!!  Just couldn't risk it at that time !- Hated them lights anyway !


----------



## Hippie420

If a cop asks me what the time is, I exercise my Maranda rights. A cop will give you the best advice you can get, "You have the right to remain silent.....".


----------



## WeedHopper

What ever you do,,,DONT steal a horse.  What a Bunch of punks,,beating on a man thats down. Freaken Ace Holes.


----------



## Kraven

Morning, up early...hurting this am.....so figured i would medicate and then go back to bed


----------



## yooper420

Try this again. Typed up response, tried to post, get data base error and no post.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Wake and bake time, go for it. Short and sweet, in case I loose it again.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-  surprised to see U guys up this early !- moving a little slow - then blew my nose and it started to bleed !- good thing U can't see the Kleenex sticking out my nose - looks kinda funny !- ain't gonna stop me from Baking !-- think I might have it under control !


----------



## giggy

morning krav, yoop, keef and the rest of the ofc. got my bowl in hand and coffee brewing. was on the concrete all day yesterday and paying for it this morning. the is what a comfy desk job will get you.


----------



## Keef

My busted lip and black eye from the hood of the car were healed long before my wrist !- Not really sure how I got the busted lip unless he double bounced me -  The wrists got bruised up pretty bad when they "helped" me get in the back of the squad car !   Mighta got out of jail for $7 but It cost me $250 to get my car out of impound !  Think I got my nose bleed stopped ! Good Day to All !- I need to make me some caps !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,you are a mess Little Brother. You remind me of one of my Sons,,,he could be walking thru a field  with no cows and would find a pile of crap to step in. Lol


----------



## Keef

Lightening rod Cuz !-  if it's gonna happen I end up slap in the middle !-  Slipped on a wet floor IN the Operating Room and shattered my face !- That don't happen to just everybody!-- Had to run away from the hospital to get help !- Now we in the twilight zone !- This sheet just don't happen but it happened to me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Have to wrap you in Bubble Wrap . :rofl:


----------



## Keef

No bubble wrap for me !- I done had myself some good times !-- Learn new skills all the time !- In flight school I was confronted with how do U light a cigarette in a helicopter when it takes both hands and feet to fly it !-  Scare the sheet out a normal person but it can be done !- get kinda good at it after awhile !- Light a cig while falling toward the ground at a hundred miles an hour - get it lit and back on the controls before U hit the ground and pull up ! Easy !


----------



## Rosebud

keef, please take the kleenex out of your nose before you light any joint or anything? K?


Good morning ofc.  RB needs coffee stat.


----------



## yooper420

A cyclic dive ?


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> keef, please take the kleenex out of your nose before you light any joint or anything? K?


 
Come on, Rose! Where's the fun in that? Swamp rat candles, anyone?


----------



## bozzo420

cutting trees today. I have been cutting trees for 3 years. I have 4 more that give early morning shade. that might be the last 4 for the grow area, but I have found out that every tree cut means less leaves to rake. Have to get these 4 cut before the leaves start showing.

the grass is greening up here finally.  yoop did you just get some snow? I heard rumors that it snowed in the north a few days back.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Thinking of Keef firing up with a Kleenex in his nose and it catching on fire, triggered 1 of my deeply repressed memories. My grandmother was lighting a cigarette and her hair caught on fire. She was confined to a wheel chair and couldn't get away. It was a scary memory. It resulted in the stoke that killed her. Keef, take care, ok.


----------



## WeedHopper

Check out my cayenne pepper. My peppers love my soil. Damn near big as the plant . Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Nice Pepper WH... I have never grown peppers. I love the little thai ones to cook with. I get them at the farmers market. I didn't know how cayenne looked growing, thanks.

Looks like awesome soil. Nice

Umbra, god that is horrible, you witnessed that horrific site.. Oh geez, the stories that change lives....


----------



## Kraven

Morning....ahem...afternoon. Bowl in hand coffee on the stove


----------



## Rosebud

Well i am out of my wonderful gift of haze.. On to a big ole bud with a 6 month cure of Satori seems to be doing the trick!


----------



## Keef

Tricky in that trainer Yoop- grab that cyclic between your knees !-  -- The Huey was like driving a cadilac !- Think it and it did it !  Got the bleeding stopped without doing a nasal burn out !-


----------



## Keef

Yoop - That Ghost Train Haze got numbers like GTH#1 - There's like 4-5 of them !  Got any idea which one U got ?--Even better is it indica heavy or more sativa ?--


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
GTH#9, sativa dominant.


----------



## Keef

Hey O.F.C. -- Don't judge me as wasteful when I tell U this O.K. ?-- I've been making preps for starting an aero seed SOG for the first time - 25 White Elephant seed -- I want one or more indica dominate bushy girls ! - I had no teacher !- it's the only way I know to fish around in the gene pool to find what I want !- Then I start a SOG of Tranquil Widow two weeks later !  Be thrilled if I get one freak out of 50 seed !- If I had the room I would have started a hundred seed from each ! O.K. I feel I have confessed my sins !- I'm sorry for wasting seed !- One Plant !-that's all I ask !


----------



## Keef

Oh man Yoop !- I was sure hoping it was GTH #1!!-- Have U grown it ?- if so how was it ?- Take a long time to finish I bet !--Spank it with this T.E. and see what happens ?  Looks like this T.E. gonna finish in about 65 days - I'll know better after a couple cycles.!   I can clone the snot out of it too !- dependable 8 day rooter so far !  Run out of room the hardest to grow least potent variety dies !


----------



## Hippie420

Just made a squad sized pot of spit pea & ham soup. Anybody hungry?


----------



## Keef

Just finished shrimp scampi over French bread on top of a dose of caps !- I be just fine !  Hey I was back there with the scope -- This T.E. gonna be hard to beat on tricome production !  Best hope I got of jacking it up might be a Williams Wonder dad !- beat mom or I don't need U !  Think them caps be kicking in !


----------



## Keef

Hey did U see that video ?- The 73 yr.old reserve Po-Po -- Hey say -- Tazer ! Tazer !- Boom !--OOPS!!!


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
I be vaping a bowl of GTH#9 as I type this. Right now I have 4 GTH#9 growing, plus 4 GTH#9 x GTH#9 seeds that I made. I like it. No problems that I remember. GTH#9 x TE, very interesting, luv to try it.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - which way do U think would work would best ?- Seems like they get about 60% from mom and 40% from dad !  Put a GTH dad on a T.E. mom  ?  Only way to be sure is to do it both ways and sort thru the seed for a mindbender ! It would throw phenos all over the place !-  Let's do it !!


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE everyone. It's time to get the work week started. Yall have a great day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!  It isn't really morning here yet, more like middle of the night. But it is never to early to get the stone going. 

Happy monday to you all.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Monday morning used to mean something, but what it means now is "wake and bake" time. I will join in with the earlier risers and catch up.


----------



## Kraven

Lol Rose, it's not quite the middle of the night....but close enough. Good morning OFC. Morning Giggy, Rose and Yoop. How is Mrs. Yoop doing? How ru Rose, didn't see you much yesterday? Hey Giggy, have not chatted with you in awhile...hope all is well with you. Wake and bake on this soggy Monday morning...no work for me till Wednesday of this week.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- mind if I have hit off that ?-- What's Rose doing up in the middle of the night !-  it's about 8 am. central - she 4 hours behind that !-  that what they made naps for !- Be awake when U awake and asleep when U asleep !-  and stoned mosta the time !-- Used to wonder if I was sick because I smoked a lot of weed !  When I heard them talk about some people who smoke weed everyday - I would think - U mean like one burn a day ?-  That ain't that much !-  --- Now I hang with the O.F.C. !- These Old Farts smoke weed like I do !-- Getting high only once a day means staying high all day long !-- My kinda people !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my Friends(keef,Giggy,Rosebud,Yooper,Kraven,Thg,umbra,NCH,and all),hope yas all have a great day.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. Sulfur burner is going in the greenhouse. Trees cut down.   now for the work of cleaning them up. clones still not showing roots, but it will be soon. day 10. plant some seeds soon.

rain here and warm temps......means mushrooms soon. my 4 seasons are  mushroom, berry, hunting ,and snowbird.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Everybody have a good day.


----------



## Kraven

You too Umbra


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Grand start of a Monday. Bought me one of those new fangled vape boxes for my nicotine addiction. With it's help, I've smoked a grand total of five cigarettes in the last 96 hours, and that includes last Thursday's beer day. Ain't tryin' to quit, just cut WAY back. Been on my famous diet plan and have lost nine pounds in the last two weeks!
I figure if I drop thirty pounds or so, maybe my back won't hurt so much from carrying the extra load around.

Joined you all for a W&B with some vintage bubble hash. Been smoking mystery weed. I've got a Tupperware box full of buds that I've received from friends (Hey man, you gotta try this..). Nice to be back toking the bubble. Seems like you fill up a bowl with weed and it's gone in minutes, while you fill up a bowl with hash and it last for days.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie, I gave up those Camel non filters a long time ago. The choice was give up pot or tobacco. easy choice.

You do know that they put pot in them new fangled things. When you get one of those portable vapes........get a good one so you can be a cloud chaser.  I have a friend that runs a vape shop. Cloud chasing is  who can blow the biggest cloud


----------



## Rosebud

Morning again guys. Hippie, glad you are 'cutting down'  good for you. I never could do that, i was all or nothing kinda a smoker. pot helped me quit cigs though.

So i have the right name here.. This morning...3:am i was trying to be quiet and get the pot by my side of the bed in the dark.. I got out to the kitchen to see the bud i grabbed and it was a dried miniature rosebud. I laughed, and thought, well, you got the right name..bout to smoke a rosebud.

Kraven i am reading a book that is making me de clutter my house. It is very weird. It is like letting go of the past.. interesting. Mr rb is doing cart wheels, he is so tidy.
Smoking some satori with a 6 month cure...need coffee stat. Lemon cayenne is gone.

Good to see all of you. Yes, how is mrs yooper?


----------



## Hippie420

I've smoked cigarettes for going on 48 years, and with all the asbestos I've worked in for 31 years, I'm not kidding myself about my future. I used to be a heavy smoker, four packs a day unless I stayed at the bar after work too long, then you could add one.

Since I retired, I cut back to a pack a day, and then switched to a pipe. The pipe worked fine until a certain governor banned smoking in bars/restaurants. It's hard to get a nic fix in five minutes with a pipe, so back on coffin nails I went. Got back up to two packs a day. Figured it's time to cut down again, although the lung specialist I go to says he can't tell I've ever smoked! I guess if a tree doesn't fall on me, I'll live 'til I die.


----------



## Keef

Hippie !-- Took about a year of smoking cigs and e-cig liquid before the cigs just faded away !- I told U how to make e-cig liquid but I still buy mine !- I use intellicig's -- ECOvape -- EXTRA RICH-- SH-36--- whatever that means !  It's kinda my brand now - U know how it is switching brands !-- Now that I got everyone conditioned to see that e-cig hanging around my neck -- they never even consider that I might be smoking a special blend !


----------



## Keef

If U could turn THC into a salt - like hydrochloride - U could whip up powerful clean THC e-cig liquid so easy !- but NO -- if it's something worthwhile U got to slave for it !  Late this summer ya'll - I got it treed!!


----------



## Keef

I want to retract that if it was a THC salt - obsorbion would be different - same with other bases and salts !- like I said there is no easy way !


----------



## Hippie420

I'm gonna try making my own THC-ejuice. I bought an extra tank just for the purpose. Strikes me as it would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm talking about Hippie !- For me - I want an e-cig juice with my nicotine and THC both in it !-- U willing to try that BHO again ?-  Got a dremel ?-- Need to make a whip /loop to fit it and  find a small heavy glass bottle that U can get the loop in and out of !  Find a stopper that fits the bottle -  drill a hole through it to fit the shaft of the loop !  Start with 25% BHO to 75% base- either PG or VG !-- put it in the bottle insert loop with stopper - attach dremel to loop shaft and whip the sheet out of it !- easier if bottle is secure - I don't talk about how I know !  The object is to homogenize the two so it can never seperate again !  The boys at skunkpharm got better info and say a 50/50 e-cig juice is totally unnessasery ! Trail and error Cuz !- It can be done !- these are just general directions !- U gotta work it out !


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC. Life is good, bud is plenty and so many strains so little time is my main worry.
smoken on a bowl now, wont you join me 

:48:


----------



## umbra

I think I will. Smoking some pink louie 13th OG, hhhmmm


----------



## Rosebud

so many strains so little time is my main worry.

:48:[/QUOTE]

Kraven I say that daily.   Isn't that the truth.

Just mixed up some soil in the composter..woo hoo, summer must be coming. Planted some more seeds..


----------



## Keef

Off to Pizza Hut !- I would ask what variety goes well with pizza -- but I think I be alright !- I was back pharming and that T.E. is gonna be hard to beat !- If it be noticeably better to me - I be dropping some Widow like it was hot !- There's no brand loyalty here !- Those crosses got they job cut out !- to stay they got to at least beat the widow !  I'm thinking Williams Wonder needs to come to Texas and meet the T.E. !  Trying a new pizza tonight - vegetarian with bacon and pepperoni !


----------



## umbra

My William's Wonder is just starting to smell...wonderful. The indoor purple tangies are a light purple hue, and the outdoor are BRIGHT purple...almost black. The indoor strawberry cookies are pale and the outdoor is dark green and...surprise...wait for it...purple. No I take that back, more a magenta...eggplant shade of red. Indoor TE is flowering like gang busters, and the outdoor is dark greasy green monster just starting to flower.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-  Time to get up so U can get down !-West Coast - U can catch up when U get up !   Got a severe thunderstorm moving thru !


----------



## giggy

morning keek and the rest of the ofc. wake but no bake and waiting on the coffee. i got to go to court today. we had a ex employee come to the shop screaming he was going to kill another ex employee, and i just happen to be there both times. i hate crap like this. ysll have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning. Sure glad my life is boring,,,,,,,,, ya aint gonna come in where i work talking **** or screaming. Im a Government Contractor,,,,, come in one of those buildings with that crap,,and if you do,,buy,buy. Lol


----------



## umbra

LOL...the Brooklyn VA Hospital has metal detectors just to get in the hospital and the Lebanon, PA VA Hospital has a gunsmith across the street from the Hospital with a sign, "get your guns here"


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## yooper420

Morning OFC. Invasion of the in-laws happens today. Just what I need, more crap heaped on my plate to take care of. 90 and 86 and used to being waited on, not in my house, wait on yourself. They do not realize what they cause to happen by just being here. I do not have enough time to do what I have to do now, let alone with them here. Not a happy camper at all. Pissed off is more like it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Not tha Inlaws,,,,help]pppppppp.


----------



## Keef

What Life is supposed to make sense ?-- I didn't see nothin!-- I grow weed !-- I Do Not got to court voluntarily !--power just came back on !- battled a 9 hour power outage once running pumps off an inverter coming off my car battery !  Run one a few minutes then switch !-  didn't lose one plant - even with the 9 hours with no light or bubbler - there was no damage !-  Been things get all complicated I try to remind myself - it's a weed !-- it's hard to kill ! - Hey Umbra !- That T.E. is da bomb !- The chopped up , ragged stem I've chopped to pieces for clones is 2 maybe 3 weeks away from finish - The tricomes Ya'll !! -- WOW!--  A forest of long stemmed clear mushroom looking tricomes !- Doing the Scooby dance everytime another T.E. clone roots !  She gonna be with me for years !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,you sure your not TCVG's  BROTHER,,,Crazy Bastage.
:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Yoop take a major dose of Cannacaps - Get bombed !- screw it U old !- Do what U want to do !  Tell them -- U go home now !   Get your pipe lock yourself in the grow room till they leave !  They probably don't like U anyway !- dam pot head !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,ya freaken Pot Smoking Demon Child. Lol


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,ya freaken Pot Smoking Demon Child. Lol


 
That be me.


----------



## Keef

I'm telling U Yoop - get high enough that they amuse U !  Mane !- it's the 14 th. -- tommorrow is clone day !- gonna have a light SOG moving to bloom -- results of the cal/mag RO water incident ! - not gonna have room for a seed SOG yet !-- have room for maybe 18-20 clones- might get 6 T.E. fresh cuts - maybe 6 revegges - left some growth on the bottom of that original seed T.E. so I can reveg it too !- hopefully that bottom growth will have some F-2 T.E. seed in it !


----------



## Keef

Second thought Yoop - don't take life advice from me !- I remember when we got in trouble over at that ### place !-- Hippie said -- WWKD-- and he got in trouble too !-- ( What Would Keef Do)


----------



## Hippie420

Never been in more trouble than I could shoot my way out of!

Yoop, I'm luckier than you. Both of my in-laws are worm food. In the case of my mother in law, I honestly feel sorry for the worms.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning. We are too old to worry about in-laws.. Do they drive? Well, i guess that puts things in perspective, i could have inlaws coming to my house. It would be hard to be that age.. I hope my son in law doesn't hate me when i am that age. ha.  I won't go stay with them though.

So how is the OFC?


----------



## Keef

Morning Rosebud !- It's storming outside my cable is out (no music) -- so I'm lit up and giving all this sagely advice on life and stuff !- hope these guys got enough sense not to listen to advice I give 'bout life !-- People don't come to my house cause I'M CRAZY !! and that's just fine with me !  Reminds me - I ain't shot nothing lately !- it Reenforces that belief ! Hey it works for me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes he is Crazy,,,told ya hes TCVG Brother. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Keef you are just fine the way you are. Sorry bout no music though.. I could sing.


----------



## bozzo420

clones are half potted ,other half should be showing roots tomorrow.
mold prevention is in full swing. sulfur burner ran for 2 days in the greenhouse. Dipped the clones in eagle-20 as I was potting them.  will be hanging burner over the outdoor area for a few days. And the blackout shed after that.
mite prevention next. Will be spraying entire grow area good before planting.

mite prevention worked well last year/ hope the mold prevention works as well.

did not buy any clones this year. got mine from a seed farmer friend. Every time I got mold, it came from infected clones bought.

will be planting my seeds today also. I will be starting them in the greenhouse natural sun . just like the rest of the garden.
spring is here .....I'm a happy camper now. I put 3 of my clones out in greenhouse .they need to grow a bunch in the next few weeks. they will be my forced flower girls.


----------



## Keef

Plastic patio chair just flew by the window !   Wind be whipping !- Yo Miss Lemon Pepper Water Lady !- I been telling RWS she needs to try that-- told her I could help her make it !- She say she don't trust me!-- I coulda had some good times with that !- Maybe some Scott's Bonnet or Ghost pepper extract !--- Farmer Bozzo in the house throwing down !


----------



## Keef

Did U see the pics Umbra posted of outside plants blooming in the spring ?- if he's not moving them in and out -everyday - I needs to know how else he could do it !-  I put something outside now it revegges!  - I can not remember to bring plants in at a certain either - that's what timers is for !  I can bloom them outside all winter up until mid march when they'll start to reveg!- Anyway if he's not moving the buckets how he blooming outside in the spring ?


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I could sing.


 
Can you sing, "Far, far away"?


----------



## Joe420Camel

Rosebud said:


> I could sing.


 
I LOLed !

------------

hang in there Yooper man!
Dear Somebody, give this man a F'n break!

mixed blessing: wife and I are mid40's and -0- living parents between us

:48:


----------



## bozzo420

they are a few days early, but I  have more if they do reveg.  the days start getting longer on the 21st of March. 12/12 that day. .will get longer till 21 June.  then shorter every day  till 21 Sept.

 early May is the right time I think.  we will see.


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's OFC, just checkin in between running errands today


----------



## bozzo420

if you straddle the 21st of march ,you should be fine budding outdoors keef. one month before and one month after. one month before ,the days are less than 12/12. march its 12/12. then they get a little longer  for last month.  your in the land of 365 warm weather.


----------



## Keef

Be no outdoors grow around here during regular grow season -- I get more fly overs than all of U put together !   I get by with these LEDs and water pharming is easy !--   timers don't forget !- I should hit capacity within a month !- Then I just maintain the cycle !-  I 'm gonna work that T.E hard !- 3 months I should be T.E. heavy !-


----------



## Keef

Hey Ya'll - U know that before I start making BHO - -That T.E. trim got a date with hash bags and dry ice !--  So much R&D - Quality Control - A pot pharmers job is tough but somebody gotta do it !


----------



## giggy

hello everybody. did i hear it is 4:20 somewhere? well it may not be 4:20 here but i'll never tell. who's with me?


----------



## Kraven

I'm down      :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Me, too.


----------



## Keef

Hello is this thing on ?-- smoking what ?- me? Where's my pipe ?-- Oh ! In my hand !- What were we talking about ?


----------



## Rosebud

Doods.  I can't find my epen with my gsc oil in it.. It has been missing a few weeks. Shoot, i could use a hit of gsc about now.

How you guys been doing today? It has been a weird day in my opinion.


----------



## Keef

Easy Rose U get high as U was when U lost it and poof !- You'll remember !- do it all the time !


----------



## Keef

Couple U guys was talking bad about Green Day when I brought it up !- If U ever wonder what an old man would be doing listening to that ?-- Green Day and U2- The Saints are Coming ! I was there in the New Orleans area in the aftermath of Katrina !- The song still makes me cry and the video makes me angry !  Where was the help ?


----------



## Rosebud

Katrina should make our whole country weep.


----------



## Keef

Hope U never have to find out yourself but I tell U what F.E.M.A. - stands for - Fix Everything My A**! -- Blowed the leaves off the trees Ya'll !-- When someone say the wind is screaming ?-- I know what that sound like !  Scary !- Me and mine had it easy !- A fan - a radio- a lamp !- gas grill for a kitchen - a pantry full of can goods - dry beans , rice - and as the freezer defrosted I already had a jury rigged smoker ! Plenty of wood !- We never lost running water !- Without that it would have been a little tougher !- I grew up in the woods and spent 8 years in the army !- We didn't need much !- Them  people at the Superdome wasn't like me !- Somebody shoulda done something besides blame the victims !


----------



## Rosebud

It is/was shameful. I would of been dropping by your house.


----------



## Keef

Rose when we were huddled in the hall and it sounded and felt like we were under a runaway freight train-- I had the essentials covered !- Had about half a kilo of weed and wasn't planning on dying without a glorious buzz either !- Ever been really , really high and expect to die any minute !- Yoop knows how it feels !-


----------



## Hippie420

It amazes me that the general populous is unprepared for emergencies. I personally could feed my family for a couple of months, maybe more if SHTF tomorrow. You eat the stuff in the fridge first, after a couple of days you start on the freezer goodies, and then on to the caned/dried goodies. I've got a well (no pitcher pump yet) and a genny for the pump, enough wood to last for months in the fireplace, and enough arms and ammunition to discourage uninvited guests. 

Got enough weed/hash to stay comfortably numb for years, too!


----------



## Kraven

Morning all. off to work


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Krav and the rest of the OFC, the late risers. Gotta be wake and bake time. Cause if you are awake it`s bake time. Coffee in one, bowl in the other and have at it.


----------



## yooper420

My wife`s healing, the in-laws are only staying one night (thank somebody), spring in trying, most of the snow is gone, it hit 60 yesterday. Things be lookin` up.


----------



## giggy

morning hippie, krav, yoop and the rest of the ofc. wake but no bake, just didn't feel it this morning, ding coffees done. yall folks have a great day.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. No bake for me today either. More dental work. Lots of survivalists in N Cali, but a devastation like Katrina isn't something they are prepared for. Sandy had me scared. FEMA did a much better job. Problem there was Christy withholding funds until he made everyone kiss his ring.


----------



## Joe420Camel

yawn, toke, sip 
yawn, toke, sip

ahhh, there we go!

Yooper man, that's GREAT news! 
(Thank you for the updates, you and yours are in my thoughts a lot.  IDK why, just something similar/familiar  between us.)

And then there is the bond we ALL share here (toke, sip) 

have a day OFC!
:48:


----------



## yooper420

The fat get fatter and the dumb get dumber.


----------



## yooper420

Thanks Joe, your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## giggy

Yoop I knew there was something I wanted to say to you and just plain forgot. It was about your better half. I hope she is doing alsome and I know she's ready to come home. More well wishes to her.


----------



## yooper420

Thanks giggy, she really appreciates people thinking about her. Gotta get my behind up there, later.


----------



## Hippie420

RIP "Sharky". You were a good friend and a loyal companion. You're laughing with Buddha and your days of pain are over. You filled three lives with endless joy, and left a hole the size of the Grand Canyon in our hearts. Good bye, old friend. I'll be joining you soon.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh hippie, i am so sorry. No words when you lose a best friend. Just know it gets a tiny bit easier. He was lucky to have you for a dad.  tears.

yooper, tell mrs yooper that i was thinking about her this week. I know she has to want to sleep in her own bed... Give her a kiss on the forehead from us.

umbra, why is Christie still in office? what a jerk. 

It is a pretty day in my neighborhood. Freeze warning here. hope the apricots stay on the branch. 

Have a great Wed today you all!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
I fell your pain bro. My little guy is 14, so I`ve been expecting it at any time. I shed a tear thinking about it as I look at him. Peace be with ya.


----------



## yooper420

Rose,
My wife thanks you for keeping her in your thoughts.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !- Hippie wish I had words that would make it easier !--  Been doing the EIEIO thing !-Took 4 more T.E. fresh cuts - started 6 White Elephant seed ! -- moved a few to bloom !- All is well !- waiting to see if my black line Widow gonna make some real seed or somemore of them deformed ones !   Either way I got 6 prime seed from a widow mom and a T.E. dad - germinating !


----------



## thegloman

Sorry to hear about your buddy Hippie.  I find it easier to say good bye to humans than our pets.  My guy is still in remission, but I have to expect him to go any time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## bozzo420

yooper ,hope the wife is healing. Thinking of her. 
hippie ,tough losing our best friend. I still miss my yorkie. 
seeds planted today


----------



## thegloman

Keef, when do you harvest your buds.  trich's clear, cloudy or amber?  This grand daughter of yours is quite complex.  I tested out one bud from her & OOOO LA LA!  Very good flavor, but I can't really identify it. However it IS delicious


----------



## Kraven

Wow sorry to hear Hippie, hate that when it happens.


----------



## umbra

Hippie I am sorry for your loss. I had a german shepherd named Luger and he will always be in my heart


----------



## Keef

Hey Gloman !-- Different effects at different times !- I like it when a little amber first appears - maybe 10-15 %--  Might try giving her 24 hours of dark as soon as U see amber - then take it down !-  --gotta get some shipping supplies !-- Green Santa rides before the end of the week !-  See what U can do with this !


----------



## Kraven

Night Cap :48:


----------



## yooper420

Awake Curmudgeonlanders, for it`s "wake and bake" time in our homeland. Coffee in one hand and a bowl in the other and have at it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks, i mean Friends. 
Sorry for your loss Hippie. Our Dawgs,,are like our kids,,except not as big of pain in the Ace . Lol
We have  Miniture Schnauzer thats 11.
Yooper Me and the Wife send our best wishes to your best friend (your Wife). Hope she feels better.


----------



## yooper420

Weed & Wife,
Thanks for your good wishes, it all helps.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, hopper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and hitting the coffee now. hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Thanks giggy, she really appreciates people thinking about her. Gotta get my behind up there, later.


no problem brother. 


Hippie420 said:


> RIP "Sharky". You were a good friend and a loyal companion. You're laughing with Buddha and your days of pain are over. You filled three lives with endless joy, and left a hole the size of the Grand Canyon in our hearts. Good bye, old friend. I'll be joining you soon.


hippie so sorry to hear of this. for years we had cats couse we live in town. now i have dogs and it doesn't matter they become your best friend and family. check this out if you never been there.

http://www.petloss.com/rainbowbridge.htm


----------



## bozzo420

good morning. last night at 11pm a tree fell into the back yard. missed the propane tank by a few feet.  just had it filled.   rain today. rain=mushrooms this time of the year


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hippie - When I lost my Jazz - I knew she couldn't be replaced and swore - no more dogs !-- hurt too much !-- After a couple months RWS convinced me we should adopt a dog from the shelter - Jazz rescued me so it would only be right to save a dog in her honor !   We ended up with two!-- I didn't want to love them but they needed to be loved !-  They'll never replace Jazz but they are not supposed to !- This little demon dog "Jet "- 5 lbs. of terror - he got me !- Jake took a little longer he had been mistreated - he needed to be loved !- Strange but Jake feels more secure when he has a tee shirt on so -- Tee Shirt Jake moved into our Hearts -- At first I tried to love them because of Jazz - Now they my dogs in their own right !-- Had to hold Jet back on or last beach trip - He wanted a piece of a big German Sheppard !- He needs to realize he only 5 lbs !- he ain't no fighting dog !


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks for the kind words, folks. Wife picked out a nice spot in the flower garden by the flag pole for his resting place. Ground was still a little soft, so the backhoe was out of the question. Hand dug the hole and the back is paying for it in spades today. I think hearing my wife's sobs were the worst part.

Life goes on. Time to get stoned.


----------



## Keef

Hippie - U got that right about hearing them sobs !  Wish one of U guys would put in a veg area and a bloom area !- TheGloman ask when would be the best time to take that Wild Widow he got !-- When U take clones and run the same plant thru bloom several times U can experiment to find that sweet spot !- After I harvest this T.E. 4-5 times -- I'll KNOW when she at her best and how to ring the most out of her !-- This planting a seed and growing a plant thru veg and bloom then harvest at your best guess is not for me !- what if something goes wrong !-- What if I really liked it ?- it's dead and gone and there will never be anymore from that plant !-  I might not have a bunch of varieties- but what I got I keep and learn them intimately!-


----------



## Keef

Looking for a refridgerator box to use as a breeding box !- I can put my little cloner in there I got an extra light and timer !-  When a  breeding male pops balls I can move him into the breeding box and as the flowers start to open I can select one or more girls and put them in the box with him !  First I got to find a place away from the grow room !- When I Chunk Pollen I chunk it every where !-  Looks like Williams Wonder is the only heavy hitter on my list that is available !- See if I can't hustle RWS into getting me some !- Last time I brought up seed we were in the grow room -- She pointed to that frosted T.E. and said -- looks like U got what U need ! She may be right but I still want my own freak !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll see that. Little gyrocopter that landed on the capital grounds !- got to have me one !-  they said it didn't show up on radar !- wonder how much weight one of them could carry !-  I'm thinking the pilot and fifty pounds maybe more !- quick release so U can drop the load without landing !  I get down in the trees with one of them - U can't catch me with a load ! Not that I would do that , just saying !


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's all you old timers...been working , will be on tonight 8ish or so


----------



## Keef

Hope Green Santa had his Wheaties !- I heard he headed south !- When he get here he just gotta turn around and head north - east and west again ! Poor guy !


----------



## yooper420

Wife`s starting to be a bad patient, wants to go home. Physical therapist feels she`s making excellent progress and should be home in a week to 10 days. Sure hope so, spring chores are taking a back seat right now. And the behinder I get.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Looking for a refridgerator box to use as a breeding box !- I can put my little cloner in there I got an extra light and timer !-  When a  breeding male pops balls I can move him into the breeding box and as the flowers start to open I can select one or more girls and put them in the box with him !  First I got to find a place away from the grow room !- When I Chunk Pollen I chunk it every where !-  Looks like Williams Wonder is the only heavy hitter on my list that is available !- See if I can't hustle RWS into getting me some !- Last time I brought up seed we were in the grow room -- She pointed to that frosted T.E. and said -- looks like U got what U need ! She may be right but I still want my own freak !


i'm planning on down sizing and have a upright freezer and a fridge. was thinking a mom and clone box with the fridge and a flower box with the freezer. that is why i'm trying to order my stuff to build my new warm white led light.


Kravenhead said:


> Hiya's all you old timers...been working , will be on tonight 8ish or so


i'll try to be around.


yooper420 said:


> Wife`s starting to be a bad patient, wants to go home. Physical therapist fells she`s making excellent progress and should be home in a week to 10 days. Sure hope so, spring chores are taking a back seat right now. And the behinder I get.


sounds like she's feeling better, hope she get's to come home sooner then that.


----------



## Rosebud

I would have been a bad patient from day one.  That is probably really great news Yooper that she is getting ornery.

Mr rb and i went out and had a very nice lunch today. A sunny day.. didn't do any chores..nice.


----------



## N.E.wguy

hi everyone :heart:

i'm old btw. already died once. so on my second life atm. just wanted to say hi, i read in here daily just not alot of post  hope everyone is able to work thru all the hardships in their live atm in here


----------



## Keef

New Guy !- No problem !- Glad U stopped by to say hello !--- Rose I'm sure U can find a way to let Mr. RB know U had a good day !  Giggy !- Sounds great but put a vent close to the bottom and one close to the top !- see if U can get it to draft like a fireplace !- the heat of a light in there will be fierce !   They still work ?- if so can U change the thermostat so U could keep the temp in the 60's - that'd work but U need air exchange !  Control the heat and U got it going on !- run a quick cycle of several small plants !  Gotta get past the heat first !- I run red and white LEDs for veg and bloom !  This is my first time to attempt to start seed in aero !- Kuerig "K" cups with small he's poked in it and filled with Vermiculite and placed in a 2" aero basket ! Looks like it's gonna work great !


----------



## N.E.wguy

ty keef was afk a bit but i do try to check all new posts i do stop by and others here know me  nice to meet you tho and glad of the warm welcome


----------



## Keef

New Guy !- I've seen U around !- I just think if someone who doesn't post much stops in to say hello - it's only right to acknowledge them and say hello back !- been places and seen people ignored - ain't right !-


----------



## yooper420

Keef, I`m ignoring you. Hello Newguy, stop by more often and say hi.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ty
 i'm always here then


----------



## Keef

Yoop - I ignore U back !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I ignore you back AND front!


----------



## Kraven

Sup Keef. Hi all, good to see you New. PAXin' on some 8 Ball Kush and enjoying the ride.


----------



## Keef

I drug that push mower around the back yard today and I feel like I been more than ignored !- Oh !- Mane stuff hurts !-- Worked on the grow yesterday - My motto is make it work then make it look better later !- all them pumps , bubblers and lights -- U know I got growers spaghetti !-- veg got 2 lights , 4 pumps and a 4 spot bubbler with two timers !- Bloom is a little bigger !- cords going everywhere !- RWS asked me yesterday - where does this cord go ?- I wasn't sure !-  started yesterday needing an extension cord - when I got finished I had three extras !- makes sense to me now !


----------



## umbra

I've been so busy and then so tired that I have not had a chance to spray the mites. I can see the webs. Plants outdoors are in better shape than the ones indoors. It must be the cold at night. I took 1 of the really purple tangies from outdoors, indoors and it lost most of its color in 5 days. But she had no bugs on her at all.


----------



## Joe420Camel

I have the smell of 217C in my room too Umbra.

Thought for sure I had won the war but nay, barely won the battle.

do you use SNS?
I must not be using it right... how many times do you apply over how long a time?

I guess I kill the living ones but I'm not catching ALL the eggs.

:48:


----------



## MR1

I got rid of them with the 209 and used some house and garden bug spray (water soluable), instead of the 217. You need the 209 for long term protection.


----------



## yooper420

Bugs ? Bugs ? We don`t want no stinkin` bugs. We want coffee and a bowl cause it`s "wake and bake" time in the OFC. Good morning all, now get with the program.


----------



## bozzo420

got it yoop. potting the rest of clones today. tilling grow area. and now do my bug spraying now that I'm thinking of them nasty things. Flora mite the entire grow area.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- I hate me some spidermites !  U might win the battle but the minute U think U won the war - they come back - little Bastids !-   I'm working on prevention !- Got rosemary growing in each aero box !- just plant some Serrano peppers by the back door for pepper spray !- Pepper Spray may not kill them but it makes me feel better  They haven't came back yet !- Got RWS on bug watch ! Boiled a pound off serranos -- reduced the extract by half - I can remove my plants from the box and turn them upside down to spray the underside of the leaf !- Between the mace and rosemary I am at present free of them buggers ! They'll be back and I'll be waiting !


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, had my bowl and hitting the coffee now. got inventory done now for other things. yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Pot Heads. 
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. So apparently it's been 50 years for the Grateful Dead. My son and I started with Working Man's Dead, American Beauty, and then Live Europe 72. The radio station I stream from Philly is doing 24 hr non stop Dead. Of course, I have satellite radio and can listen to the Dead station anytime I like but, somehow this is different. Been feeling like a major change in my life is on the verge of happening. Just a weird feeling. For the first time since relocating, I was working and while there were tons of issues going on, I was smiling. All the dental work has helped, but it is really more about my own acceptance. I moved to Cali....because I am a grower. My story is like lots of people before me. I do other things to pay the bills while I grow. Everything I do is centered around this idea. There are things I don't like about my job, and the people I work with. It is only worthwhile to me, because I am a grower.


----------



## Rosebud

Joe420Camel said:


> I have the smell of 217C in my room too Umbra.
> 
> Thought for sure I had won the war but nay, barely won the battle.
> 
> do you use SNS?
> I must not be using it right... how many times do you apply over how long a time?
> 
> I guess I kill the living ones but I'm not catching ALL the eggs.
> 
> :48:



You use it every other day for three times.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

That is wonderful Umbra. You are a grower. and probably a lot of other stuff. It is good feeling to know your doing what you want or need to do. Good for you.

Put too much cayenne in my lemon water today... HOT
Have a great Friday you guys!


----------



## umbra

Joe420Camel said:


> I have the smell of 217C in my room too Umbra.
> 
> Thought for sure I had won the war but nay, barely won the battle.
> 
> do you use SNS?
> I must not be using it right... how many times do you apply over how long a time?
> 
> I guess I kill the living ones but I'm not catching ALL the eggs.
> 
> :48:


 I use mitey wash, 209, and 217C, I rotate them so the mites don't build resistance to 1 pesticide. My son found a handful of ladybugs on the outdoor plants and we put some of them in the tent. I just bought some Steinernema Feltiae nematodes and a case ( 200 ) praying mantis babies.


----------



## Keef

I see turmoil and a purpose and resolution !- -- When the smoke clears - Umbra is a full time pot pharmer! -- and a happy man !!- Really !--seen it in a vision !-- He ain't the only one !- Giggy , Kraven - One day soon your state will need all the pot U can grow - U Ain't gonna have time for no job !   As for me ?-- All they got to do is blow the whistle !--  Just let me grow without threat of jail and I'll rock they world !-- I plan to take it from the pharm - process it and package it for retail sale !   Every investor looking to make a fortune in the weed biz needs a grow master partner !   Not sure that's the route for me but if I brought party favors to such a meeting -- Raw weed for smoking - RSO for edibles - Hash - Hash Oil for dabbling - E-cig liquid made as strong as I deem nessesary from the T.E. or the most potent thing I can lay hands on !  They gonna need a Taxi cause ain't one would be able to drive after Keef happened to them !


----------



## bozzo420

I pick up daddy longlegs. they are great. if you can get one to take up residence in a plant, he will stay . August first, I order 15000 lady bugs.  enough to put some out every day for the rest of the grow season. I love to raise ladybugs. spray the plants with a little water and they come out doing their happy dance. I spray the heck out of the area before planting,  and some mity wash while they grow . but all ladybugs and daddy longlegs after that.


----------



## Hippie420

Remind me to never enter your greenhouse. Spiders? Got the willies just reading about 'em! Got a bazillion of 'em out back in the woods. I'll send 'em to ya if'n you don't mind 'em bein' a bit squashed.


----------



## Keef

I'm going old school on bugs !-- My pepper , rosemary , nicotine spray as an under leaf spray - turn my plants upside down and spray the underside of the leaves ! Seems to work well for a very light infestation !- I also use it as a general grow room spray !- spray everything with that Sheet !- My rosemary plant are thriving and should kick in as a repellant !-- Growing hot pepper by the back door as a kind of barrier !  The spidermite want a bite of leaf ?- come get U some of these leaves with dried hotsauce , rosemary and nicotine !-- I put the Voodoo curse on they stanking a** !-- Ain't playing !


----------



## Keef

Can't wait for mid summer !- Should be able to do a side by side comparision of My Widow girls and their daughters fathered by the T.E.- as well The T.E. !   Best gets top billing !    Then bring in Willy and see what it got to offer !- Right now I'm thinking a fine Willy boy on my T.E. would make for something very special ! Like Umbra said one time - let the genetics speak for themselves !  Or like I like to say -  seeds don't lie!!  U know I don't think Texas gonna be ready for this jelly !


----------



## umbra

Did the long drive to Harborside Collective and the purchasing department is closed for the 4/20 festivities. While there I get a text that 1 of my nephew has the flesh eating bacteria and they are pumping his 3rd round of antibiotics directly into his heart. They're talking about amputating both his arms. Not good.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Did the long drive to Harborside Collective and the purchasing department is closed for the 4/20 festivities. While there I get a text that 1 of my nephew has the flesh eating bacteria and they are pumping his 3rd round of antibiotics directly into his heart. They're talking about amputating both his arms. Not good.



Wow Umbra, I know the bacteria well....peeps get it here from slipping on oyster beds.....it's very bad. I will keep you and you nephew in my thoughts. I wish I could help somehow.


----------



## umbra

Thanks Kraven, not much anyone can do at this point.


----------



## Keef

Sorry Umbra !- They got some bad bugs these days !- I'm beginning to see a connection to good - bad days and the stock market !- Was down a couple hundred points last time I saw !  Told U they was building on the lot next door ?-- Came over today to tell me my fence was a foot over on their property and I need to move it !  U want me to move my fence over a foot so U can nail boards to it on your side !- I got a better Idea !!- How about I just tear it down and let U look at the side of my house !  I'm not paying for his fence !- He want a fence he can build one !  I 'll move the 20 feet or so in my back yard for my pups !- Sounds to me like he got a fence problem not me !


----------



## Kraven

Agreed Keef. :48:


----------



## yooper420

Lesson 101
"How to win friends and influence people". Send him a copy.


----------



## Keef

O.K. !- I'm gonna assume that means send an e-mail so I'll just send it both ways !


----------



## Rosebud

When the neighbor "kids" moved in they asked us to replace our fence... We just laughed and said, um no, not for a few years.  They never did get their new fence they had hoped for. Mr rb did replace that fence but not for 5 years.  Gutsy.  Good luck Kemp.. That doesn't sound like a great way to start off with new neighbors.  shoot.

Umbar, sorry.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- it'll work out one way or another !-- I was born in the morning but not this morning !  Guys - let me know if I put the wires together right !  Rose that was a reference to nefarious activities !- just so U know !


----------



## bozzo420

I had one neighbor that asked me to mow my yard on Fridays like him so the yards matched.........that went over real well. umbra, a friend of mine lost half of his *** to the bacteria. he is lucky to still be alive. awful stuff.


----------



## N.E.wguy

i rent and have a neighbor that owns their house. my landloard told me to put up a fence LMAO obv response to that was you both owns these houses i over pay u rent and they both own outright. expect me as a tenant to put up a 6 foot tall 70 foot long fence LOL no farkn way enjoy the view of the plants


----------



## Keef

This fence is on the blind side of my house -  I could give a flip whether it's there or not !- I'll tear down the fence only moving the part on the end of my back yard ! He wants to put up a fence go ahead !-  I put my privacy fence back up in rock hard red dirt after Katrina !- digging holes in sand ? No problem !- He just confirmed my plan to use this as a grow house processing center after the end of prohibition !   When they pass the bill and say weed will be legal on a certain date - say 6 months ?- I'm turning the spare bedroom into bloom - and switch my present grow all to veg !-


----------



## Keef

Was talking to my cousin earlier - he said he met a man from Boulder who had a licsense to grow 150 plants !-  Told him I quess I should get me one of them licsense -- NOT !!-- What chance would a lowly weed farmer have of getting a licsense like that !- I don't do that pay to grow stuff !- U gonna come to my pharm and count my.plants ?-- Ha!  -- How about NO !  If the rules are unjust -- I won't obey them !


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keef said:


> Was talking to my cousin earlier - he said he met a man from Boulder who had a licsense to grow 150 plants !-  Told him I quess I should get me one of them licsense -- NOT !!-- What chance would a lowly weed farmer have of getting a licsense like that !- I don't do that pay to grow stuff !- U gonna come to my pharm and count my.plants ?-- Ha!  -- How about NO !  If the rules are unjust -- I won't obey them !



#like


----------



## Keef

Hey at least I'm honest about my intentions !- I know how the game works !- if I'm allowed only 6 plants and produce a coke bottle full of potent e-cig liquid every month it's O.K. ! -  Long as they don't find the real grow !  Oh Yes !- Masta -- Ole Keef just be an old fart growing weed all legal and such !


----------



## umbra

sprayed the girls and turned off the lights for a while. It's been getting a bit warm during the day, but still cool at night. Gonna hit 86 tomorrow. 4/20 weekend pot and pool party, lol.


----------



## yooper420

A cement pond party, hot diggitty dog.


----------



## umbra

when I was growing up, code for smoking weed was smoking a crawdaddy. it came from the Beverly Hillbillies. Jed asked Jethro where Granny was, "she's out by the cement pond smoking crawdaddies". Yep that's what we had in mind.


----------



## WeedHopper

Jethro didnt know if he wanted to be a Brain Surgeon or a Fry Cook. Lol


----------



## giggy

morning hopper and the rest of the ofc. it's great to be a saturday with nice weather for a change. may still be to wet to do anything. my family now live is south texas and they are flooded in, glad i'm not there. now tomorrow we will have early rain, but tomorrow night is supposed to be bad storms.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Ugh! Stuff hurts ! Need weed and more coffee!


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFG , Giggy, Weed and Keef. Coffee and a bowl coming up next.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys. Found my epen, it has gsc, so i am a happy girl this morning.

Pretty excited 6 of my seeds popped up this morning, that is 6 outta 6. Summer grow coming up!! woohoo.

Have a great day all you guys..and keef, for the last time cayenne, a sprinkle in some hot water with a 1/4 lemon... all organic of course... Helps that morning crap.


----------



## Kraven

Mornin' Rose


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Kraven, are you off today I hope?


----------



## Kraven

Yea, gonna do some things around the house today then back working from sun-tues.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you have the day off. Glad you are here.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Lots of transplanting to get done. Plants look much happier after getting sprayed. The William's Wonder smell is...piney almost menthol. The tangies are just so purple. I had to use tomato cages to support the buds. The 1 BoC x true blueberry I put outside is more brownish red than purple, but is starting to look chocolate, lol. The strawberry cookies just reeks of gsc, no real strawberry smell yet.


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry Rose but that sounds disgusting !- I couldn't drink something like that in the morning !- can I put it in a cap or something !-  Weed helps too !-- I been thinking !- that in it's self is scary -- Come Monday morning I'm gonna stir some sheet up with our POA- they messed with me !- Now it's my turn!- If my fence is a foot over on his property - then perhaps all the privacy fences on the street are one foot off the property line !-- This gonna be a mess !- RWS says U don't meet Keef - Keef happens to U !- bout to happen to the POA !-


----------



## Keef

Umbra If I was a magic man - I'd snap my fingers and put U on an acre of prime weed farming land !  Giggy remember that piney taste in weed U were looking for ?-- This T.E. has a little piney taste and it still isn't ripe yet !- it'll be replacing my Widow and I had my girls about two years!  Not sure I can improve it - but I gotta try !   --- She gonna be fierce !  Pipe of sugar leaves yesterday rocked my world !


----------



## yooper420

POA, HOA, can all be a PITA. When I lived in Daytona Beach, got a letter from the HOA stating "all trailers must be under the carport". This is during "Bike Week" with several hundred thousand visitors in town. Simple solution, moved the trailer under the carport and put a truck on the parkway, with a truck behind the trailer and a car next to that truck. Just switched things around and now no bitchin` can take place.


----------



## yooper420

On a much happier note. Wife went to her doctor yesterday and the word of the day was GOOD news. She can put weight on her right leg as tolerated and she should be home this coming week.


----------



## Rosebud

WOOHOO!!!!!! YAY MRS YOOPER... Here is a bouquet for her.

View attachment 001.jpg​


----------



## Kraven

Glad to hear yoop, hopefully life will get back to normal for you two soon.


----------



## umbra

yoop thank is good news. 
I thought some pix were relevant to my previous post. First ones are tangie, then the BoC, and threw in strawberry cookies and a clusterfunk bud forming on outside plant.


----------



## Keef

Bud porn !- told U Umbra needs a farm !-- Yoop that's good news !- My mother broke her ankle several year's ago and it never healed right !- she uses a wheel chair but can hobble around with a cane !  Her and Daddy were fishing and when she got out the boat she she tripped and broke her ankle !-- Daddy is still up on the Trinity River catching them big catfish !-   When people see them 50-60+ pound catfish the first question is always where did U catch them ?-- Daddy's answer is always the same !- Thru the Lip !   Said he's after a catfish so big that when he bats his eyes- he slosh water up on both banks!


----------



## yooper420

A cement pond party complete with growing greenery to look at. What more could a man ask for ? Oh yeah, an invite. He, he, he.


----------



## umbra

Keef I thought you guys noodle them big catfish. The Delaware River has pulled a couple 50lb catfish before, but nobody would ever eat them.


----------



## yooper420

Rose,
Thank you, they`re beautiful. Ill be sure to tell her.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Thanks for your thoughts. Tried to email you but would not go, said technical difficulties.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - did I screw it up ?--  Umbra - the catfish get over about 20 lbs they aren't fit to eat !--  No Daddy  doesn't noodle , tickle, or grapple  for big cats !--  He catches them in deep water in the old river channel under Lake Livingston  !- No bait just a bare hook !- He drops a trotline across the bottom of the old river channel !- big cats traveling upstream feeding hit the line and slide into a hook !-- My momma's people taught him how and he just likes to show off!


----------



## bozzo420

umbra....got the EM-1 brewing. ph is under 4  and just picked up 40 pounds of wheat bran. got a hose sprayer with a setting dial. I'm having fun  .greenhouse and grow area are tilled up. 


think ill spray some and mix some in the bran


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Krav,
> Thanks for your thoughts. Tried to email you but would not go, said technical difficulties.



I'll shoot you a pm


----------



## Keef

Anyone ever hear of Silica Blast ?- Sweet Raw ?--  U guys know Iwhen I went to RO water my ppms dropped from 230 ppms in filtered tap water to 6 in RO water !- RO itself also dropped my pH from 8.5 to about 5.7 ? add nutes , inuding 5 cc of humid acid , water conditioner ( Aquasheild ) and pH is down around 4.5 !- This Silica Blast is supposed to raise pH !- right now I'm using pH up - potent stuff 1/4 cc per gallon brings a gallon of nute water from 4.5-4.7 to 5.8-6.0-- I don't do nute changes anymore !- They go into fresh nute solution when they go to bloom - I top it off weekly cause they drink a lot first couple weeks !--   60 days or so later the ppms are only up from 500ish to about 700  ! Wash everything down fill the box back up and do it again !


----------



## umbra

Yoop and OFC come on by. Water is nice. Bozzo sounds like a recipe for bokashi. Keef, I took my sons fishing when they were young. Maybe they were 10 and 4, we were pulling in catfish 1 after the other. There were other folks fishing all around us, and not a single bite or nibble. Pretty soon they are all crowding us. Still 1 catfish after another. I think we pulled 15 catfish in 1 1/2 hours, no one else a single bite. 1 guy just can't stand seeing a 4 year old catching more fish than him, lol. So he doesn't come up to me, but up to my son asks him very softly what he's using for bait. My sons yells out, hotdogs. LOL


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I grew up in the country - We had about an acre garden every year - 4 boys can eat a lot !- especially when they burn a lot of calories working !-- Daddy put 6 deer in the freezer every year - his and momma's limit !- I raised chickens, ducks , rabbits and calves for the freezer !-   Every year we made a trip to the Trinity river to fill our freezer with fish !- One year when I was about 15 I remember we spent three days up at the big eddy on the Trinity caught 500 lbs of striped bass , crappie and catfish !- by the time we had them processed I was a walking zombie ! One year we dug 30 bushels of potatoes in the rain !  To this day I refuse to shell beans and peas!- did my time !- Come home from school and pick purple hulls till the sun went down -  Come home the next day and we got 7 bushels to shell !- It was a hard life for a boy !- When I went to basic training they said most would lose up to 20% of their body weight !- I gained 20lbs!


----------



## Keef

I told that tale because of the talk the other day about survivalist !- Preppers or whatever they call them selves !  My point is surviving a disaster is not about what U got saved up but about what U know !- I can build a fire lots of ways - I know how to distill water or other stuff - I can  skin a buck and run a trotline too !- I know how to farm and pharm !- What I think is the most important - I know how to make electricity !-  Love some auto alternators!


----------



## Kraven

Finally checked my email.....


----------



## umbra

Keef you remind me of a brother in law I used to have. He didn't grow up on a farm or have a tough life, but he could hunt, fish, and build just about anything. He had a natural gift knowing how things worked. He used car alternators for wind turbines back in the 70's. First rifle I built was 1 of his designs. He left NJ while on bail for weapons charges, building black powder rifles without a license. He wound up in a little town outside Mobile...Prichard, AL. That was the last I heard of him. He found Jesus...nuff said.


----------



## giggy

hello everybody, it's doobie time with the wifey. check yall in a little while.


----------



## Kraven

Finishing dinner here and gonna smoke out, gotta be at work @ 6:30a


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !- Still stiff and sore !-- Umbra - Daddy had a basic metal working shop and if we needed something we just built it !-  Went to jail for building blackpowder guns ?-- I set up a shop to mass produce them W.W. 2 grease guns - that would be wrong huh ?  Or turn the barrels and print the rest of a gun in a 3D printer , not acceptable either huh ? Just because U can do a thing doesn't mean U should ! - Personally , I been lusting after one of them AA- 12- stainless steel fully auto with a 50 round drum magazine !- Level a house with one of them !


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive caught more Catfish on Hot Dogs then ive eaten Hotdogs. Catfish love nasty *** meat(Hot Dogs) and Blood.
Makes ya wanna eat hot Dogs..right? LOL
I can set on a River,, or Lake Bank all night long, with my Pole in my hand,,waiting for something to nibble or Bite.....Wait a Minute,,im geteen turned on. Yehaaaaa,, time to fish. LIOL


----------



## Keef

Hopper - I don't fish for fun - My patented technique is to set out some lines - go set up camp - get nice and lit - maybe have something to eat and after a few hours go run the lines - rebait- repeat !  I like these sail lines they have down here !- a little PVC catamaran float with a maybe 18 inch sail on it ! A hook every three feet or so - wind blows the sail out extending the line !- send out 20-30-50 hooks baited with bait fish !-  check it as needed !- the bay is knee deep - if U want U just wade out and take the fish off without pulling in the line ! Takes lots of weed to fish like this !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i love trout lining and hoop nets. But i love Night Fishing fot Cat on  real. Been fishing Nets and Lines since i was 6 yrs old.
This Country Boy had a blast fishing in Florida.


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha o'l keefer knows the trot line business brother


----------



## WeedHopper

Man could we haves some good times. I gottea place on Lake Tawakani with Catfish so big,,ya invite them to dinner. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Same here off the the sopchoppy, just good ol backwoods fun.


----------



## WeedHopper

Man,,some freaken day i wont be afraid to say who i am and where i live,,,and,,Come On Down my friends and lets party.


----------



## Kraven

Same here, the police state will end at some time and we can all come out in the light of day and exchange information, idea's and research


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell, we will have the biggest freaken party you ever seen. Those days are coming Little Brother.


----------



## Kraven

Sooner rather than later hopefully.


----------



## Keef

I'm with Hopper !- I can't wait to tell people who I am and where I'm located !- Wait most of U already know !- Beach Blow Out !- Keef's place !-


----------



## Keef

Been thinking about leaving the beach !- Build me a nice houseboat with a grow barge -- tie off in a river or tidal waterway - use a paddle wheel with some alternators for power - nice deck on top for some catfish tight lining !- fishing in luxury ! Grow plenty weed have plenty power and no power bill! Already know how to make plenty RO water !


----------



## Rosebud

It is a very weird feeling when you are legal.  

I want to come to the party at WH house too.


----------



## Keef

Rose I wish I knew what that felt like !  Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, am i the first one up???? I am not really up, just dealing with some leg cramps..Got up to smoke some pot...


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks. Im awake early as usual.  Cant sleep past 530.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning WH.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Mam.
By the way,,RB,,is my initials.Gotcha thanking now.


----------



## Rosebud

Really... mine are WH....not really. ha.


----------



## giggy

morning rose, hopper and the rest of the ofc. rose i get up hurting every morning, some mornings i stand in a hot steam shower for 15 to 20 min just to get to the point that i don't have the ozzy osbourne shuffle. burning a bowl of sour diesel and drinking coffee as i always do on my sunday mornings. hopper after years of getting up at that time that i hardly ever have the alarm wake me up. it's hell when you want to sleep in for a change.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Really... mine are WH....not really. ha.



Oh my god,,its Witney Houston.  :rofl:


----------



## giggy

ok fresh cop o coffee in hand so i think it is time for another bowl. who's in?


----------



## giggy

setting here listing to a album of early jounery. i have two of their early albums on cassette title album jounery, and next but have never listened to look into the future, so it's new to me. then that other guy started singing for them.


----------



## WeedHopper

:woohoo::bong:


----------



## giggy

i hear ya bro.


----------



## WeedHopper

Taking my Wifey out for Dinner today,,her BD is Monday,,she be 63. My bestest friend. Married to her 30 yrs in May.

Not sure how She put up with my Crap for so long.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. I saw Journey when they were new at the Toledo Speedway Jam. Great show. coffee and dubbie coming soon


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Ugh !- Stuff hurts !- No wonder we Wake and Bake !-- Need my pipe !- All I need is an excuse to shoot something !


----------



## yooper420

Morning OFC. Been trying to get on site since 6:30. All I got was a page saying "this page can`t be displayed". Anyone else have trouble ?


----------



## bozzo420

ok all you catfish hunters. here's a way taught to me by my uncle.  He had a condo in hot springs Ark. on the lake where the duck boat sank.
 take 3 extra large rubber bands. tie the leader to them and hang on a dock pole so the hook is just off the bottom. bait hook with a lump of blood bait. go have a coffee and doobie  and come back a couple of times a day. when the cat fish hits bait and runs ,the rubber bands set the hook. he would catch a couple of cats every day . best fishing I ever saw.


----------



## WeedHopper

We use to do that with tree limbs hanging over the Rivers or Lakes. The limb itself will hook them when they pull on it.Also used whats called a Yoyo,its spring loaded.


----------



## Keef

U guys not sleeping --as we get older our bodies don''t produce as much melatonin as when we were younger !- melatonin is the body's sleeping pill- I take it and Valerian root at night ! It helps !- I had that jerking leg syndrome for a long time after my fall !-  feel sorry for U Rose !-  do some leg stretches before bed may help some !   I got some problems with my face this morning - headache , pressure pain , swelling - - a bad attitude - and would welcome a good fight -- Think I'll smoke some more and take some caps ! I'm gonna.need a heat pack for my face !- I get knocked down - but I get up again!


----------



## Keef

I know about a yo -yo but mostly trotlines and throw lines - a 20-30 ft line with a weight on on end and several hooks - tie it off to a sapling - throw it out and check it later !- or drop lines -sometimes with a yo-yo or just a limb !   Tight lining cats at night with plenty good weed can help pass the time!  Put a piece of piano wire with a little weight right below a bobber -  twist the other end up a stuff it into the spark plug wire !- get your dip net ready - hit that electric start and look for the fish - only stuns them for a minute !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,my Dad use to do whats called ( telephoning ) in rivers,,Red River mostly. You take the old time crank telephone, drop the wires in the water from the boat,,and start cranking that bastage and watch these big *** Catfish come rolling up. My Dad bought home a Blue Cat one night that weighed 86 lbs. Its ilegal though.


----------



## Keef

Yup!- I believe it be illegal !-  All these thing that may be illegal-- snagging - telephoning - shooting duck while they still on the water - these are things that would keep U alive in a short or long term disaster !  I don't go out and do these things anymore !- but as long as I remember how to do these things there's no reason for me to ever go hungry !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,i dont do those myself. I use Trot Lines and My Reels. Me,, i just love to fish,,period.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I been getting the fever myself !- saw a guy battling (hanging on for dear life) a big redfish in a kayak the other day !- Looked like he had a motor on that thing !- Last I saw he disappeared into the distance screaming !-  Came home and installed a PVC pole holder in my kayak !- I'll be out there after a big red in my kayak soon-- Hope that guys figured out that the water is only knee deep most places !- After U set the hook U got to come out that kayak first shallow spot U find ! I got to have me some of that !


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Taking my Wifey out for Dinner today,,her BD is Monday,,she be 63. My bestest friend. Married to her 30 yrs in May.
> 
> Not sure how She put up with my Crap for so long.


 
Going over for a pizza party to celebrate my mother's and wife's birthday. Both were born on the 24th of April. I've got my 40th anniversary coming up in May. Looks like we're both married to a Tarsus and got shanghaied in May!


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Morning OFC. Been trying to get on site since 6:30. All I got was a page saying "this page can`t be displayed". Anyone else have trouble ?


 Yoop, sometimes I get that and not necessarily just on this site. Just shut down your computer and fire it back up. Works for me!


----------



## Keef

On my birthday my wife informed me that I need to get back in shape and I would not hurt as much - She has decided that I'm learning to kite board this summer !- if U don't know - it's like skiing behind a big kite !-- Any bets on which bone breaks first !- I pick something to do with the face !- seems like it's always the face !-  it's gonna take an epic buzz to do this !- This gonna hurt ain't it ?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. More wake than bake. Just too much to do.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra sorry U can't hang around - I 'm on a roll !- think them caps have kicked in !  Wonder if I can pack a pistol on one of them kite boards ?- I will shoot a shark !!- already proved it !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, get yourself one of those helmets like the short bus kids wear.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Going over for a pizza party to celebrate my mother's and wife's birthday. Both were born on the 24th of April. I've got my 40th anniversary coming up in May. Looks like we're both married to a Tarsus and got shanghaied in May!


I know right. SHANHAIED. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper I been getting the fever myself !- saw a guy battling (hanging on for dear life) a big redfish in a kayak the other day !- Looked like he had a motor on that thing !- Last I saw he disappeared into the distance screaming !-  Came home and installed a PVC pole holder in my kayak !- I'll be out there after a big red in my kayak soon-- Hope that guys figured out that the water is only knee deep most places !- After U set the hook U got to come out that kayak first shallow spot U find ! I got to have me some of that !


Reminds me of when i lived in Florida. LOVED catching Reds and Snook.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, tell you wife happy birthday from me. I am glad you are married to your best friend. That is awesome. I feel that way too.  Hippie, you too and congrats on 40 years. that is big.

Keef, what are we gonna do... we just got to keep going. I over shopped and am not used to shopping.. it killed me. Ate so much magnesium last night....it might be scary.  It must be horrible when it is your head and face... so sorry... glad you got caps baby!

Umbra, don't work too hard.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning all you old farts. Sunny and warm here and it's my wife's birthday so we are heading to Seattle to pick up our son and his sweetie to go and have a nice picnic. Hippie make sure and wish your sweeties happy birthday from us plus congrats on 40 years. We hit 41 this last January. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## umbra

Rose, I am not a workaholic, lol. Although sometimes I wonder. I'm just trying to stay busy so I don't think about everything else going on in my life. I am bothered by not being able to do much about my nephew. Just to hug my sister would help. Her other son died having a seizure while snorkeling in Key West, while on vacation. Work is not what I would like it to be. The people I am working with believe that meanness is a strength. And that is a measure of a man. I do not buy into any of it, corporate rhetoric with a slice of nasty. The Koch Brothers would be proud.


----------



## Keef

Birthdays and annivereries !- Best wishes to all !- got an anniversery coming up on 5 May !   Can't remember if it was '89 or '90 !-   better find out soon !--  I might better get me one of them short buss helments Hippie mentioned !   Had my nose broken about 3-4 times before my fall !   Got beat like a redheaded stepchild in front of about 300 people in a tournament once - it was like fighting a fan - everytime I openned my eyes there was a foot or fist hitting my face ! He broke my nose !- Tried to drive the steering wheel into the floor with my face in a wreck !  Broke my nose and orbital fracture !  At least when they rebuilt my face they straightened it out cause it was broke too ! Got a straight nose again ! For now !-


----------



## Keef

There was once an a** hole surgeon I was forced to work with everytime he showed up !- Mean man got his jollies making nurses cry !-- He had this jacked up truck that was the love of his life !  I was devestated when I learned that someone had put dish soap and sugar in his gas tank !  Poor guy !- Moral of the story is don't "F" with people cause some will "F" U up ! -- Never saw that prize truck again!


----------



## umbra

Keef, the VP of a major corporation kick a steel door into my face on purpose. Knocked me out and when I woke up, I had a broken nose, a crushed cheek bone, and a herniated disc. I sued the corp, and the VP personally. The VP had a 75' Berger yacht, and he had to sell it to pay the lawyers fees and then pay me. Too bad. That was 20 years ago. It paid for my ex wife's bi polar credit card rage when I left her. She ran all the cc up to the max, and then got out of paying any of it...cause she's crazy is what the judge said. Sometimes life just sux


----------



## Keef

Oh !- I 'd have to get me some of that !- Ski mask -- No talking -  I'm partial to a shortly baseball bat !  In the dark so I don't have to hurry !- And still sue his a** !-  Got to have a perfect alibi ! No one can know !


----------



## Keef

Umbra my ex passed away 5-6 year's ago - that woman could look at a credit card and max it out !  Cancer got her !-- I had promised to out live her and pee on her grave -- Now that I'll never have to deal with her again the hate is gone !  Don't know where she buried and don't care !   Swore to never marry again !-  Never knew what it was like to be loved !-- Life is good - the sadness gone !- Now it's time for U to quit messing around and make plans about how U can make a living growing weed !- It 's what U want ! Be Happy !


----------



## Keef

Weed 3 tonight on CNN - don't miss it there will be a quiz !


----------



## umbra

Keef, you are right. Life is too short to be unhappy. It is very hard for me to transition from being what others want from me, to being who I want to be. It is where all my fear, doubt, and negativity come from. And it is why I moved and left my family 3,000 miles away. I can not deny who or what I am, but I am not where I want to be either. Frustration to the max.


----------



## umbra

Yes Keef, Weed 3. Looks like POTUS has a few things to say about medical cannabis in an interview.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - The head injury allowed me to be who I always was !- I still have enough sense not to be burning one in front of the Po-Po or talking about my grow!- Ain't Stupid !-  Growing weed is not work it's something that gives me peace !- I figure I got maybe another year or more before national repeal of prohibition !- U keep pointing me at these legendary varieties and I'm gonna rock they world when the law changes !-  Feel like I'm in my third year of a degree program in weed !- Last year is about concentrates and their applications !  Texas in trouble when they turn me loose !- The O.F.C. got my back ! If it has to do with weed somebody here got the solution !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, when you moved did you only bring things with you that you loved now or did you bring a lot of mementos from the past with you?  If that is personal please forgive me, it is just by going thru my things, I learned that you have to come to terms with the past and the future and concentrate on the now. I don't think i would have done that if i didn't look at everything I have been holding on to. 

I was with a girlfriend the other day and we were looking at furniture, i got really ticked at this arrogant salesman and I let him know it... IT was not what she expected from me and she was taken aback. I told her this was the new me. lol   My point is the expectations others have of us may have worked in the past, even worked for us, but those behaviours don't fit us any longer.  we change we grow we evolve, hang on to your hat.

I am deeply sad to hear about your nephew and your sister.


----------



## Keef

Yeah !- What Rose said !  My little brother - the one from the crack incident - stuck a shotgun in his mouth and pulled the trigger almost 2 years ago !- We had not spoken since the incident and I had a lot of guilt !- He did what he felt he had to do and I've finally accepted it !- He'd been an alcoholic for a long time !- I'm still here and I need to live in the present ! I miss U little brother !- I hope U found peace !


----------



## umbra

Rose...I did not go through all my belongings before the move. I didn't have enough time. So much was just put to the curb. I talked a lot about it on facebook when I was leaving NJ. I'm still unpacking, lol. Just unresolved parts of me. I have a painting. It has a rip in the middle that is sewn back together ( it's deliberate) with a portrait of a young man staring into the distance with rust colored tears running down the painting, and little vignettes of scenes or spheres of memories at the outer edges. Ripped and torn, but somehow still intact. Tightly strung together, yet pieces missing completely. With soft, faded memories from long ago.  I guess this is how I have seen myself, and now I don't.


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC finally home from work, what a horrible day I had, just going burn one right after another until I forget


----------



## Keef

Can't we get someone in Colorado to take tour and  get a pinch of Charlottes Web ?  Dr. Gupta is my hero !- weed 2 on now !


----------



## Kraven

G'night OFC, really stoned....forgot about shitty day, happy to get some sleep....5ak comes early


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Can't we get someone in Colorado to take tour and  get a pinch of Charlottes Web ?  Dr. Gupta is my hero !- weed 2 on now !



I have Harlequin a very close strain to CW, i hear. Clone only, wish i could make some seeds but don't really have the skill set.


----------



## Keef

Hey did ya'll see weed 3 ?-


----------



## Rosebud

I am watching it at 8. If i fall asleep i will record it.  Did you like it a lot? Do you have hope for your state?


----------



## WeedHopper

Never seen Weed talked about by so many. Cool.. one step at a time.


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose !- We won !- it's all over for prohibition !-- gave me a whole new outlook on high CBD weed !- Harliquin huh !-- Chem "D" BX3 is a variety made by breeding a clone only Chem Dawg "D" to an Afghani male then bred a select male from that cross back to the clone only Dawg - they did this 3 times to make a Chem Dawg from seed !- can U do something like that to the harliquin ?   Medicine Woman turned out to be an entirely different variety than I thought !- One day I might have to have me some ! Never knew what U used for the dad - I assume MW was the mother and Larry OG the dad ?


----------



## Keef

25$ a gram 31$ a gram after taxes !- Oh Yes !- I know which side of that equation I be on !


----------



## WeedHopper

I think everyone should have the right to grow thier own MEDS.


----------



## thegloman

Howdy all!
Well, I just want to express how lucky we are here to have REAL people.  I've had the pleasure of getting aquainted with several members here & being the old suspicious druggie of days gone bye, I've checked to see if the people I've been making contact with were who they said they were &  I'm very happy to say yes, no B.S.'rs in the group.
My faith in humanity is somewhat restored.
GREEN SANTA FLIES TOMORROW!!!!   4/20/15
Well, my indoor girls are ready!  I have them in total darkness till 6am tomorrow for 24hrs.
If I recall, didn't one of us try this & say there was a marked improvement in resin production?
Never the less, I'm excited about the harvest becouse one of them is my creation & the other is a grand daughter to Mr. Keefs widow.  I'll post pic's of them tomorrow.
Then I can start my ICE garden. 1998 cup winner.


----------



## Keef

I might have to have $50 a mil for a potent THC E- Cig juice wholesale !   I don't do math well when I'm high !- if I get a 10% return on weed weight making BHO and I make a juice with say 25% BHO - 75 % V.G. or P.G. -- How much a lb. Of weed worth?


----------



## Keef

Yo Gloman - U a suspicious Old Fart !-  Rightly so !- be a good place for a narc!- but if he's here he don't post much !-- I be looking for certain traits U know !   Most of us are hooked up with contact info now !- Everyone of them suspicious Old Farts !- Glorious day for the O.F.C. !  Hey after prohibition ends and I'm running low on weed at my weed store - Ya'll gonna hook a brother up ?


----------



## thegloman

He he he!   Oh yeah, but of course we wait till it's "legal" first.  I know I would never break any laws.
I think at that rate keef it figures up to be LOTS & LOTS!
OK, now it has been 4/20 for over an hour now & I suppose I'll start the wake n bake off this morn with a 1/4 stick of butter in my oatmeal & a fatty of Strawberry Rhino.
Now don't be shy. Come on Y'All, Light em if you got em.


----------



## yooper420

I be with ya, got my bowl of GTH. Wake and bake ? How about just good ol` bake ? to a crisp !!!


----------



## bozzo420

here we go happy 420 all. rained all night. mushrooms growing as we talk. best part of the spring


----------



## Kraven

Hapy 420...off to work


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning ya Hippi Potheads..lol
What you worried about Gloman,,i told the Popo to leave you alone,,,i toldem to get Keef though,,cause he a bad bad man. :rofl:
You guys kill me,,,like the Popo gives a crap about your little grows. WHAT gets Ppl busted is running thier mouth. If i thought one of you were Popo,,1st off i wouldnt be on here,,and 2nd,,if i thought you were Popo,,i would tell you what i thought of your Punk ***.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, krav, hopper and the rest of yall. day looks to be a pretty good one hope yall have one too. bowls burnt but still waiting on my coffee. happy 420.


----------



## giggy

thegloman said:


> He he he!   Oh yeah, but of course we wait till it's "legal" first.  I know I would never break any laws.
> I think at that rate keef it figures up to be LOTS & LOTS!
> OK, now it has been 4/20 for over an hour now & I suppose I'll start the wake n bake off this morn with a 1/4 stick of butter in my oatmeal & a fatty of Strawberry Rhino.
> Now don't be shy. Come on Y'All, Light em if you got em.





yooper420 said:


> I be with ya, got my bowl of GTH. Wake and bake ? How about just good ol` bake ? to a crisp !!!


now you 2 are either up to early or your running late. hope yall enjoied your late night pleasures.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-  Tell the Po-Po - bring it on !-  Hopper - the Po-Po don't care about our little grows!-- Cuz - they got a task force down here and when good weed shows up their job is to track it to the source !-- Then again they bust me now I done told RWS make sure the paper gets it right - He was growing high tech , top shelf weed !- Bust me now and it'll be like adding to my pot pharmer resume !   It's a down hill run to the end of prohibition !-- Dr. Sanjay Gupta is my hero !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,i think Sanjay has done a great job of putting Weed in the forefront of the News,,in a good way. And i noticed that he kept allot of the NEGATIVE CRAP out of his program.i hate watching a good program go bad because of all the Negative crap thet throw in.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. I see wake and bake got started, so I`ll just join in. Happy 4/20 ya`ll. Up early ? No. Running late ? No. Normal schedule, 3-3:30am bed time. Wake up 6-6:30am. Sleeping in is until 7-7:30. My usual 3-4 hours of sleep.

PS,
4:20 on 4/20 = burn a bowl together time.


----------



## Rosebud

HAPPY 420!!!!

Good morning OFC... smoking a joint of satori this 4/20. So gloman, no narcs? that is a good thing. How did you check that out? 

Enjoy your day you guys!


----------



## Keef

Maybe next year on 4/20 - I can go sit on the beach and smoke with out fear of jail !- Now if Texas pass that bill so that if U get busted U get a ticket --I gots to have me one of them tickets to frame !   So until then I grow the Devils Weed !-- Most potent I can find and when prohibition ends - I'm gonna turn it loose on an unsuspecting public !- most never had anything but brickweed !- Hash oil is like a myth Down here people may have heard of it but never seen it !  Same with hash !-- THC e-cig liquid ?- they never even heard of it before !  I've learned so much from the O.F.C. --


----------



## thegloman

Rosebud said:


> HAPPY 420!!!!
> 
> Good morning OFC... smoking a joint of satori this 4/20. So gloman, no narcs? that is a good thing. How did you check that out?
> 
> Enjoy your day you guys!


 

No Rose, of course there are some narcs around.  They get paid for it.
I was just saying that the few folks I've had contact with were who & where they said they were.  
REALLY , it was intended more as humor than anything else, but it IS a good idea for ANYONE who might accidently get their butt in the wind to do a little public background checking.  Well, imo.

*HAPPY 4/20 EVERYBODY!*


----------



## Keef

Rose first Happy 4/20-- I told U that when I'm talking trash something else might be happening under that cover !-  Last week I was introducing these suspicious old farts to each other !- I bet the first thing they did was a facebook search on each other !  I don't do facebook !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Maybe next year on 4/20 - I can go sit on the beach and smoke with out fear of jail !- Now if Texas pass that bill so that if U get busted U get a ticket --I gots to have me one of them tickets to frame ! So until then I grow the Devils Weed !-- Most potent I can find and when prohibition ends - I'm gonna turn it loose on an unsuspecting public !- most never had anything but brickweed !- Hash oil is like a myth Down here people may have heard of it but never seen it ! Same with hash !-- THC e-cig liquid ?- they never even heard of it before ! I've learned so much from the O.F.C. --


 

HEHE! I know what you mean there keef.  When I got my Az. registration card I picked up edibles, tincture's & wax to show my friends who Never seen any of that.  They were AMAZED!  I was seeing the wheels turn then.  No matter what, if you have a quality product, people will want it.
Myself, I just grow for my own needs, but my needs seem to go up as I get better & better at my hobby. hehehe   I would like to be that guy from the old days who did the High Times taste tests.  R is what he went by. Now THAT would be the job to have.  Profesional connisure Marijuana taste tester.  Hmmmmmm


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Happy 4/20


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Rose first Happy 4/20-- I told U that when I'm talking trash something else might be happening under that cover !- Last week I was introducing these suspicious old farts to each other !- I bet the first thing they did was a facebook search on each other ! I don't do facebook !


 
If a person really wanted to, it isn't too complicated to do free background checks for addresses, profesional licenses, criminal records, etc.
Facebook is where you go to tell on yourself.  lmao!


----------



## Keef

What am I gonna do on facebook - post pics of my grow ?-  I live a double life !-- Wonder what RWS friends and coworker would think if they found out her crippled crazy husband was a pot pharmer ?-- Already told her when prohibition ends and I uncork on south Texas - everyone gonna wanna be her best friend !  I gotta start planning for a bigger grow !--  Maybe figure out a way to grow some sativa !


----------



## Rosebud

I guess i should learn how to do background checks. 

I really wanted to go on FB and say happy 420 but my husbands relatives that live in TEXAS would be horrified if they knew.. I tell them I grow but they are secretly horrified if i were to post that.

The first time i ever smoked pot in 1969 I said, this is for me. And it was and is.


----------



## Keef

Same for me Rose !- First buzz I knew !  1973 sitting on a hill behind the military police school barracks!- Created an internal conflict that lasted about a second !


----------



## Rosebud

lol Keef.


----------



## WeedHopper

BIG BROTHER has been watching us for years. They probably know more about us then we do.  Lol
One of these days im gonna call the NSA and ask if they could tell me a little about myself,,cause i keeps forgetting.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Same for me Rose !- First buzz I knew !  1973 sitting on a hill behind the military police school barracks!- Created an internal conflict that lasted about a second !



My 1st buzz was in a Tree House.:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

When I first had a problem with my Widow and went on line looking for help - I ended up bumping into some Old Farts that fixed me right up !-- I could not believe there were people growing weed and talking about it openly !-- I thought about it awhile and decided screw'm -- These are my people and I don't have to hide the fact that I smoke a lot of weed and learned to grow some mighty fine weed too!-- Made me mad that my peeps can legally grow weed and if I get caught with as much as a roach - I go to jail !-  Hey if they want Old Keef track him down and bust him !- Won't do nothing but make me a freedom fighter and a martyr in the war on weed !- Ain't scared !


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> My 1st buzz was in a Tree House.:smoke1:


 Mine was in the woods in the summer of '67. My best friend came down with a joint and his brother in tow. Smoked it between the three of us. They got all goofy looking. I got nothing.

The next day, he came back with two joints. Same results. 

Third day, his brother came by with a chunk of blonde Lebanese hash. At the time, I still believed in God. I remember praying that I'd never come down! After that, I could get high on weed. Go figure. Stayed in a fog until '93. Quit when the pullet became aware. Hard to hide things from a three year old. So much for it being addictive. Didn't touch it again 'til I got my card three years ago. It was like being a virgin all over again.


----------



## Keef

Quit smoking ?-- I had a choice quit or learn to cheat on drug test - -- got good at it until I gave clean pee when it shoulda had morphine in it !  OOPs !- That's what happens when U get lit before a drug test !   I really needed to get off that stuff it was killing me so it began !- I survived somehow !-  Withdrawals is BAD !   Hey when national prohibition ends who's gonna grow all that weed a bunch of Noobs ?  I promise to do my fair share !  O.F.C. your country needs U !


----------



## umbra

my first time was 1969. it changed me forever. i was already taking phenobarbital and Librium 3x day. that was really the first thing I noticed was not needing the other meds. I had felt very separated from everything around me early in my life. Having epilepsy made me cautious of other people. Some bad experiences early remained with me for a long time. When I was in 1st grade, the Nun hit me for talking. She used a wooden ruler and broke it hitting me in the face. It triggered a seizure. I woke up with being strapped down in an ambulance and being rushed to the hospital. Apparently the Nun kept screaming that I was possessed by the devil. None of my friends were ever allowed to talk to me or play with me again. Smoking made me feel more connected all things after feeling very much alone.


----------



## bozzo420

smoked my first behind the boys club.1967. never been without a bag since. yep I'm addicted. but it shielded me from PTSD..... I think
Weeds show was great.     news is WE WON. get ready keef


----------



## Keef

Umbra - that thing U do about keeping peeps at a distance -- We be your family now ain't nessesary !-- Ain't a pharmer here that ain't twisted in some strange way !  We all freaks U ain't special round here brother !-  Hey did they every try to excercise U ?


----------



## Keef

All over it Bozzo - stuff just don't grow fast enough for me !


----------



## Keef

I used to look in the mirror and ask what are U ?-- I didn't have an answer since my fall !-- Somewhere sometime since I hooked up with the old Farts - I began to look in the mirror and see a Wilda** Weed Pharmer !- I think I kinda like him !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Mine was in the woods in the summer of '67. My best friend came down with a joint and his brother in tow. Smoked it between the three of us. They got all goofy looking. I got nothing.
> 
> The next day, he came back with two joints. Same results.
> 
> Third day, his brother came by with a chunk of blonde Lebanese hash. At the time, I still believed in God. I remember praying that I'd never come down! After that, I could get high on weed. Go figure. Stayed in a fog until '93. Quit when the pullet became aware. Hard to hide things from a three year old. So much for it being addictive. Didn't touch it again 'til I got my card three years ago. It was like being a virgin all over again.



Praying ya wouldnt come down.:rofl:


----------



## yooper420

My first encounter with Mother Nature`s finest delight was during the winter of 63/64, on ice skates, at the local outdoor ice facility. Been daily usage since summer of `68. Just one of them there long haired hippie freaks, that your folks warned you about.


----------



## yooper420

4:20 0n 4/20 I be ready, are you ?


----------



## yooper420

go for it


----------



## Rosebud

I think i will celebrate all the time zones 420.


----------



## Keef

I been practicing !-- Hey when I was busy today Green Santa slid in and out without me even seeing him !-- I musta been a good boy last year !- I been thinking about another variety and Ghost Train Haze seed end up on my door !- Imagine that ?


----------



## yooper420

Yeah, imagine that. Wait a minute, wait a minute, Keef, a good boy ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,that ain't happening, . Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey them weed shows are on again to night and I'm gonna watch them again !- They selling weed right out in the open ya'll !-  never seen such a thing !  Po-Po came right in the store and ask if all was going well !-- Is this one of them fiction shows about the future or something ?


----------



## Keef

Good just depends on your point of view !-  I don't think I shot nothing this year !- Coyotes don't count right ?-- Didn't go to jail - this year !-- Give me a minute I'm thinking !- Screw it !- I got some GTH seed !-Don't matter why !


----------



## giggy

hello everybody, hope everybody had a great day. i did and stoned now. my first try was a blast, was fishing and getting stoned at 14 years old in 1975.


----------



## Kraven

Well, my 420 story goes like this....I was in high school (1982) and the girl I liked put it simple...no grass no ***.  So I got us a bag and well the rest is not fit for this site


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra - that thing U do about keeping peeps at a distance -- We be your family now ain't nessesary !-- Ain't a pharmer here that ain't twisted in some strange way ! We all freaks U ain't special round here brother !- Hey did they every try to excercise U ?


 Old habits die hard. No exorcisms. But the Nun left teaching and they told us she went into a retreat. Luckily the next Nun to teach me, told me she had been a nurse and not to be afraid, because she knew what to do if I had another seizure. I guess the worst part was I felt ashamed, like I did something wrong. And of course the way everyone treated me after they knew I had epilepsy. It was more like I had leprosy and not epilepsy. Still that way most of the time.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra - dude your cool, the peeps that treat you that way are not really peeps you wanna be around long term. As a nurse I understand, any time you wanna talk brother, I'm here.:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i have been out in the garden, flowers, and have been thinking about your story all day. As a mom of a son with seizures, i can't even fathom what i would do to her if she did that to our son.  The stigma... I am so sorry that happened to you. People are so mean. That nun was mean.  I am glad you aren't a serial killer.


----------



## umbra

Thanks Rose and Keef. I have a closet full of those kinds of stories, I just keep locked up most of the time. Honestly, I don't think the Nun understood what had happened. It was 1963 and I was only 6. There wasn't much known or understood about epilepsy at that time. I remember my 1st EEG. I was 4 and they put the electrode needles directly into my scalp. I sat in my mother's lap and tried not to move, while she wiped the blood dripping down my face.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - excersize -- That just tickled the Hell out of me !- That wasn't no misspelling - that's just me entertaining  myself !-  I am a sick individual !-  So I'm told !- I smoked a bowl of T.E. while ago !- It's true what Umbra said !- U da man Cuz !!


----------



## WeedHopper

Those Nuns are just mean *** women hiding behind a God.
Kinda like Priest with Little Boys,,buncha sick bastages,,all ofem.


----------



## Keef

U know the difference between a baptist and a catholic?- The catholic will speak to U at the liquor store!-- Never had dealing with any nuns or priests--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes,,one drinks behind the church,,and the other drinks in the church.


----------



## yooper420

Hope ya`ll had a great 4/20, I did. Good night.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-6am central - Wake and Bake by myself ?-- Woke up hurting -Need to medicate like we do !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning ......seeds had to come in last night .cool temps. I figured that some warm temps and under the light might get them to pop out. Been about 5 days. Should be popping soon.  happy 4/21


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning MP World.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Curmudgeonlanders. Have you had your "wake and bake" yet ? If not, join me, cause we gonna "wake and bake" now. Coffee and a bowl and let`s do it.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, i hope everybody has a great day. i'm not going to comment on the nun stuff. my family is mixed up some sprinklers and some dunkers and then there are the mormons. me i have my faith in the good book not the church. you have to have something. umbra i have never had a seizure, but had a friend in school that did. the first time i ever saw one it freaked me out, but i was only 11 or 12 years old. take care of your self that is the main thing. besides we really don't need to dig in our closets, stuff best left stored. peace everybody.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, wakin and bakin this am. I'm with giggy, every-time I open my mouth bones jump out, we all got the closet full of skeletons. Like I said, I understand Umbra, and your among friends


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Kraven and everyone else, thanks. Having epilepsy has never been lots of fun. It is 1 of the things I wish I could have left at the curb when I moved. I've been hiding it from people my whole life, so it is awkward and difficult for me to share with people about it. A woman I was engaged to for 8 years, after my divorce, laughed at me and said it was just an excuse to get high.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't agree with keeping things in the closet. Those things need air and light and they dissipate somewhat, just like a garbage can you keep the lid on tight, that stuff turns nasty, open the lid, let the light in and a lot of the yuck leaves.  You can always talk here Umbra. My son is like you. He tells people he is allergic to alcohol so as not to say, i can't drink or i will have a seizure.

If seizure disorders got the press all the other neuro things do it would be better.

Ok, off soap box.

Good morning OFC!!  It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood.  Got a bunch of stuff planted yesterday.  The patio has been cleaned up and ready for spring.  Nice to smoke a joint last night out there with mr rb. Having company the end of the week but they bring a motor home so that works cool for us.   I am going to do a turkey breast in a crock pot w/ gravy... 

Smoke um like it is 421.


----------



## Keef

Mornin Again O.F.C. !-- Umbra -I hope she gets genital warts all over her face !- Hey - I wish there was something I could believe in !-  I know the book !-  Two things that turned me was the story of Job and them 6 million Jews Hitler snuffed !-  If god didn't listen to the prayers of 6 million of his choosen people - what makes U think he'll listen to U ?   The story of Job -- don't even get me started !- I don't want anything to do with a diety like that !


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat: times 100.

Great point Keef.


----------



## Keef

Figured I'd be banned for at least a few days for that !-- I like it here I'll try to keep my lack of religion quite !- We do have freedom of religion !- Shame I 'm not allowed freedom from religion !


----------



## WeedHopper

You must be my Brother from another Mother Bro. I have read the Bible Twice,,and can eat ppls lunch on this subject. But i wont cause me likey MP and dont wanna cause trouble for the Mods,, whom i respect.
So,,to change the subject. Praise Jesus.:bolt:


----------



## Keef

Hopper U going straight to Hell !- I'll quit if U quit !--  I'm stove up today !- Waiting on UPS to bring me some Cal/Mag - need to top off some boxes with nute solution !--  Trying to get on top of this RO water - I'm using 5 mils of Cal/Mag per gal and I cut my nutes in half !-  When I added humid acid to the mix it increased the plants ability to take up nutes so well I over nuted at half strength !-  I needed to add pH down to filtered tap water but RO water and my old nute formula brings pH down to about 4.7 - dropping my nutes even farther !  Dis gonna be da bomb once I zero in !  Let my pH drift between 5.6- &- 6.2 cover the range where different nutes are taken up !


----------



## bozzo420

3 seeds  up.  and snow flakes coming down.


----------



## WeedHopper

Snow? Ouch


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I don't agree with keeping things in the closet. Those things need air and light and they dissipate somewhat, just like a garbage can you keep the lid on tight, that stuff turns nasty, open the lid, let the light in and a lot of the yuck leaves.  You can always talk here Umbra. My son is like you. He tells people he is allergic to alcohol so as not to say, i can't drink or i will have a seizure.
> 
> If seizure disorders got the press all the other neuro things do it would be better.
> 
> Ok, off soap box.
> 
> Good morning OFC!!  It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood.  Got a bunch of stuff planted yesterday.  The patio has been cleaned up and ready for spring.  Nice to smoke a joint last night out there with mr rb. Having company the end of the week but they bring a motor home so that works cool for us.   I am going to do a turkey breast in a crock pot w/ gravy...
> 
> Smoke um like it is 421.


rose i agree with you to a point. if i could fix all the skeletons in my closet i would, but some of mine are nightmares and best left alone and forgotten.


----------



## giggy

we really need a like button here.


----------



## Keef

Snow ?- Wha's dat?--  I got 6 of these White Elephant seed from that T.E. X W.W.  in vermiculite to make sure they will germ before calling Green Santa !- Day 5 and I'm starting to worry - never tried to start seed in aero before either !-  Seed always seem hard to me --  Give me a cut and my aero boxes and I'm good !   Make me as many plants as I need !-  Frustrated right now because of the RO Cal/ Mag incident my rotation got jammed in veg. when a whole set of clones wilted because I didn't think the cal/mag was that important !--  So I got 2 empty boxes in bloom !- rotation is coming back together but it'll take 6 weeks for the snag to go away !-   I had a taste of T.E. and it be time to clone the Hell out that girl !


----------



## MR1

Keef you should add to the title of your thread , and angry atheist club.:rofl:


----------



## Keef

I'm not angry with anyone !- I was wrong to say anything at all about religion !- This is not a place for religious discussion !   I apologize to all !   -- Now !-- I got a question about making medicine -- If I made BHO out of a high CBD variety like Rose's Harliquin and BHO out of a high THC variety like the T.E. -- could I use a sliding percentage mix to tailor a medicine toward different ailments?-- Maybe in an e-cig liquid ?


----------



## WeedHopper

DR Keef The Mad Scientist. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## thegloman

Well, I hear you guys & understand, but you know even tho the Jews are HIS chosen people, they can't get to heaven except through Jesus.  The Jewish faith doesn't believe that Jesus Was & IS the messiah.  I'm no expert, but I AM scared NOT to believe.
Eternity is a VERY long time.


OK, I got my 2 cents in.  I'll stop


----------



## thegloman

I hear there are seeds being dropped from green santas sleigh.
That Green Santa guy is AWESOM!


----------



## Keef

Trying to change the subject here guys !-  This never works out well for anyone !- --  I think it's time for an afternoon burn !


----------



## Rosebud

Don't make me go all mod on ya'll. lol

Beautiful afternoon here. Went to the trainer, that felt good for a change..

Need to go outside and hit it.


----------



## WeedHopper

:bolt:


----------



## thegloman

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Kraven and everyone else, thanks. Having epilepsy has never been lots of fun. It is 1 of the things I wish I could have left at the curb when I moved. I've been hiding it from people my whole life, so it is awkward and difficult for me to share with people about it. A woman I was engaged to for 8 years, after my divorce, laughed at me and said it was just an excuse to get high.


 
Wow brother, that's a real hit below the belt. Sounds like she had issues of her own.
I understand how you would try to hide it as most people don't understand it & secretly are afraid.
I have a very dear friend who has seizures a lot.  not epilepsy, but an issue that came up after his stomach burst inside his body.
Really tore him up.  Now he has no stomach in his body.
He has to eat all day long & can only get a tablespoon of food down at a time & you can see it going down cuz his pipes were rerouted too.  Burnt holes all through his abdominal area & sometimes when he eats or drinks it oozes out of holes here & there.  Pretty hard way to live, but it beats the alternative.
I wish you well my brother. Make it through today & then we can try again tomorrow.

Peace


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Trying to change the subject here guys !- This never works out well for anyone !- -- I think it's time for an afternoon burn !


 
Mr. Keef, I am with you!  It is time for a smoke break.  I gotta say, the widow I grew indoors was WAY better than the ones outdoors last season.
Better buds, better looks, better taste, and NOW I know why they called it white. the buds are beautiful.
They actually ended up turning a nice golden color after they matured.

Keep an eye out cuz Green Santa told me he was gonna come your way again soon.


----------



## Keef

I like Green Santa !-- Cuz, I was proud of my Widow - and rightly so --but -- This T.E. done pressed me!-- She frostier than the Widow !-- Might be something nice in the cross !---  I got seed from the Widow Twins momma and the T.E. that'll be traveling soon !


----------



## Keef

Had to pick up some brickweed for caps !-  Don't got enough Widow to smoke and eat !   Decarbed it beats the Hell out of nothing !  I done got used to my morning caps !   Keep the Widow for smoking !-


----------



## Rosebud

bummer Keef, when will you have some ready?


----------



## Keef

On the first or so Rose !-  Happens sometimes !-- We usually get by -- This is the result of the RO water Cal/Mag incident !-- They grow is still growing - still don't have bloom full !- 6 weeks we should be weed independent again !-- Couple months I'll have excess to begin working on extracts !  It's all good !  Some is a whole bunch better than none !


----------



## yooper420

I be up and at `em this morning. Now it`s "wake and bake" time. Grab a cup of coffee and a bowl and join me.


----------



## yooper420

Gotta have my house "evaluated" for tripping hazards and the like, before my wife comes home Friday. Big brother`s B.S. strikes again. All this system has accomplished is to piss me off and they do that often and well. But, gotta put up with it to get her home Friday. OK, OK, I`ll calm down now.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and a bowl....wakin and bakin. off today but got a busy schedule.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, krave and the rest of yall when you get here. yoop good to hear she is getting to come home. sorry bro that you have to deal with them but it is what it is, she will be home soon. take another toke.:vap-Bong_smoker:
krave had me bowl and sipping coffee as i type.:smoke1:
everybody have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's giggy and the rest of OFC. Yoop glad the mrs.'s is coming home soon, gosh sure hope your lives get back to normal soon.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Oh!- stuff hurts !-  Yoop -- do whatever U gotta do to get her home !  -- Time for more Baking !-


----------



## bozzo420

white out there this morning...reminded me of 1974 I had planted every seed I had. I had at least 500 plants up about 2 inches. It snowed just like this morning .I woke up to see an inch of snow on my garden. I figured they were all dead. to my surprise not a one died. In fact it hardened them .  big lesson.


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad to hear your Garden is good to go. That happen to me last year in Dallas,,no snow,,but a late freeze. Killed my Tomatoe plants i had put in the ground a week earlier. 
Morning Guys and Gals, ,hope you have a great day.


----------



## Rosebud

Yooper, maybe we should get the mrs a Michelin suit,,, you know like a big marshmallow around her. I hope she continues to get steady on her feet and no tripping allowed unless smoking pot and that is a different kind of trippy.  Give her a hug from us.

bozzo, i have had a male plant outside for a week with lows to 39.... He looks pretty tough too. I think that is cool. Sorry you have snow though.

Keef, those caps kicking in yet? I am still on the hot pepper drink with coffee to follow soon.
I am just dreaming about this summers grow. Have a good day and feel better soon.

Kraven, don't work too hard please. Giggy, you have an awesome day too.
Umbra too when he gets his tired self in here. ha.


----------



## umbra

Morning Rose and all of the OFC. Rained overnight, which always surprises me out here. Coffee in hand. No wake n bake, just wake. Lots to do. Everybody have a good day.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> Yooper, maybe we should get the mrs a Michelin suit,,, you know like a big marshmallow around her. I hope she continues to get steady on her feet and no tripping allowed unless smoking pot and that is a different kind of trippy. Give her a hug from us.
> .


 
Hippie is supposed to be looking for one for her. It`s just what she needs. If you find one, holler at me. (like she`d wear the thing). Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud

keef, just watched Weeds 3.  I am very excited about the neuro protectant.. Perhaps helpful in alzheimers? wow. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Keef

That's funny !- Woke about 5:30 hurting took some caps smoked a little and went back to bed !- Think I might live !- Out of coffee !- Kuerig delivery was supposed to be yesterday !- Unless it's like my phone and turns out she didn't order it yet !-


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Gotta have my house "evaluated" for tripping hazards and the like, before my wife comes home Friday. Big brother`s B.S. strikes again. All this system has accomplished is to piss me off and they do that often and well. But, gotta put up with it to get her home Friday. OK, OK, I`ll calm down now.


 Did the same thing when my MIL was on her way out. Pull all of the rugs, hide that trip wire you tied on the stairs, and you'll be fine.
Still looking for that nerf suit. You think she'd like pink or green?


----------



## Keef

UPS brought my coffee !- I'm celebrating !- coffee and pipe in the afternoon - life is good !-- Storm just passed over -- ice cubes falling out the sky !-  Had 2 of the dogs at the vet and hydroplaned home just before the ice cubes started coming down !  Water was about a foot deep and RWS said - U didn't stop at that stop sign !- Told her boats don't got brakes !-How do I get out in the middle of stuff like that ??-- I'm burning the rest of the afternoon !  Had my excitement for the day and a $500 vet bill !-- I'm done !


----------



## Keef

Hey - Did U hear about the new Texas State Holiday ?- 4/21-- State Drug Test Day !- Yea!!


----------



## yooper420

No posts all evening ? Where everybody at ? Think I`m gonna go to bed, after I finish this bowl.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- 4 am. Central - Early Bird Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Kraven

Hiya keef, omw to work cu all tonight.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, time to get a cup of coffee and a bowl, cause it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Join me and the rest of the old farts, it`s our morning ritual.


----------



## Keef

Still Baking !- Have a good day Kraven !- Lights are on in veg.- everything is recovering nicely !- right in the middle of expanding when the RO/ Cal/Mag incident !- Set me back a couple weeks !- Bloom looks ragged but they all survived !-  Only lost one T.E. clone - got about a dozen in veg. And another 4 or so at different stages of bloom !-  be taking more on the first !  Still waiting for those Tranquil Widow seed to mature !- flooded yesterday but I hope to get some packaging today and call Green Santa !


----------



## yooper420

Green Santa ? Who ever heard of such a thing, not me said the bee, he, he, he. A big, fat green guy flying around playing Santa, will wonders never cease ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks. 
Keef is CRAZZZZZZZZY. Lol


----------



## Keef

Yoop !- Hopper !- glad ya'll got here !-  I been down here getting blitzed by myself !-- That old brickweed makes decent Cannacaps !-  Took 3-4 caps then fired up some widow - I be alright !  Gloman say NOW he understands why they call it white !   White Elephant bout to come to call my one-handed Outlaw Weed Pharmer !- There will be pics ?  -- Giggy keep your eyes open - I've heard rumors !   -


----------



## giggy

morning folks, moving slow this morning. wheres my coffee. yall have a great one.


----------



## yooper420

White out ? As I look outside, it`s all white out. There`s this white stuff all over the place. I do believe it`s called SNOW. At the end of April ? Look outside, look outside and ye shall see for yourself (if you be here, that is).


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yoop !- Hopper !- glad ya'll got here !-  I been down here getting blitzed by myself !-- That old brickweed makes decent Cannacaps !-  Took 3-4 caps then fired up some widow - I be alright !  Gloman say NOW he understands why they call it white !   White Elephant bout to come to call my one-handed Outlaw Weed Pharmer !- There will be pics ?  -- Giggy keep your eyes open - I've heard rumors !   -


will do, keef have a great day bro.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Green Santa ? Who ever heard of such a thing, not me said the bee, he, he, he. A big, fat green guy flying around playing Santa, will wonders never cease ?


i saw that ol hoot last night.


----------



## Keef

When RWS watched Weed 3 then that High Profit show with me she said - we need more varieties !-- Williams Wonder is on the short list !- - What do people in the free states want?- if they want it there - they'll want it here !   Do I have a year before prohibition ends ?- I hope I have six months notice !-- Fill that spare bedroom up with buckets of that frog dirt or that kelp stuff - move a mess of clones in there and grow some big plants like U guys !- Maybe get a few of the magic. Lights like NCH gots !-- This three part soil less posting mix !- Can U get them Dog Pecker Knats with that stuff?- cause I hate me some knats !


----------



## bozzo420

looks the same down here yooper. white city.  I think the mushroom season is doomed. When it freezes like this after they have started, it kill the rest of them off. seen it many years.   have 9 of 11 seeds up.


----------



## Keef

Flooded yesterday and so far this morning we fogged in !-- Can't see squat out there !- seems like a good excuse to refill the pipe and work on that buzz !-- Snowing in late April ?-  It's the middle of summer Down here !-  Hey I been wondering ?- if I were to take a tuperware dish that would fit into one of them boxes Green Santa uses -- remove a clone from the cup and collars I use -- place a couple in the tuperware container with the roots between two sponges soaked with nute solution -- do U think they could survive an overnight trip to a new home ?- How about a three day trip? -


----------



## Hippie420

Woke up. took a whiz, looked out the window at the neighbor's white roof. It was brown when I turned in last night. %@#&!

Going down to St. Clair (rich *****) Shores tomorrow to pick up my summer project. I'll be boring you Old Farts with update pictures the rest of the year! Next time it warms up, I'll take a few pics of the "Summer of Love" inspired project I did a few years back.


----------



## umbra

Never felt this...defeated before. Ready to let the houses go into foreclosure and bankruptcy and move back to NJ. I'm tired of banging my head against the wall


----------



## yooper420

Bozzo, Hippie,
This whitestuff`s all over down there too huh ? Well you guys keep it, I`ve had enough already.


----------



## yooper420

umbra said:


> Never felt this...defeated before. Ready to let the houses go into foreclosure and bankruptcy and move back to NJ. I'm tired of banging my head against the wall


 
umbra,
Talk to me, I can at least listen, it might help.


----------



## Keef

Umbra-- ain't got any words that'll make it better !-- The wife and I were talking about moving back to the swamp last night !-- Sell the beach house and buy a houseboat !-- After prohibition ends !-- Maybe over on the Pearl River off the Lake Ponchatrain !  Tired of all the B.S. !-- I just want to go somewhere secluded and grow the best weed I can and lots of it !   Off the grid !- no power or water bills !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, what has happened? 

Good morning ofc... That was an awesome program Keef. Girl scout cookies is all the rage up here along with some others.. What kind are you looking for something to put you down at night, or something to get you going in the morning?


----------



## Keef

Not finished yet !-  Umbra !- Cuz , U a pot farmer !-- How do I say this ?-- Bunch of baby clones and Umbra - go for a ride !- Umbra comes back alone - Umbra struggles until fall then removes financial troubles from the list !   What's one gorilla grow matter in the grand scheme of things !-- Make it count ! Plan your next move then execute it in a timely fashion !   Next year we'll have U in a pair of overalls wearing one of them Jethro hats talking about back when U used to work !  Mad Skills - work'em Cuz !


----------



## Keef

Rosebud !- I'm gonna grow what the public wants !-- I'm gonna be good with this T.E. and until I get it developed I got my Widow !  I was complaining last night about painting myself into a corner with aero and going Indica heavy !- I'll be able to crank out fast finishing indicas !- My SOGs haven't reached their potential yet !- Doing extractions -packaging product for retail and acting as a wholesaler - I can pay the bills with four of my units !  I can do that in the spare bedroom !-- I hope that I would be allowed to make a legal living growing and processing weed - - If not legal ?-- Oh dear I'll be an Outlaw weed pharmer !--ain't new to me !- Come up out here with a coke bottle full of e-cig juice once in awhile !- I could do that !  Buy me some sativa when I want !


----------



## Keef

To be more specific Rose !- I want to grow that cash money variety !


----------



## Kraven

Rose, I need something that will just rock my world, a good couch lock with the giggles please


----------



## Rosebud

couch lock and giggles huh, sounds good, wonder what that would be.


----------



## Joe420Camel

umbra said:


> Never felt this...defeated before. Ready to let the houses go into foreclosure and bankruptcy and move back to NJ. I'm tired of banging my head against the wall


Nothing that comes easy is particularly rewarding and
nothing rewarding comes particularly easy.

Whish I could do more than blow happy smoke up your a$$... maybe something "real" but these words are all I have to share with one so far away.

Good luck with whatever has weighed you so far down!

:48:


----------



## Keef

I got depressed once !-- Took a laxative and felt much better the next day after I got all that sheet out my system !- -- Umbra maybe U need a laxative ?--  Take enough laxative and U want have time to be depressed !  -- Eat some really spicy food first and you'll be wishing U was depressed !-- Get all religious real quick !  Try it really !-- Heal the depression first time that laxative kicks in !  Trust me !


----------



## yooper420

Dinner time bake session seems to be in order. Get a cup of coffee, a coke, a glass of ice water, an unsweet ice tea (cause I be sweet enough) and a bowl, a joint, a vaporizer and let`s have at it. You are behind cause I`m vaping a bowl as I try to type.


----------



## yooper420

As you can probably tell, I just got home from the nursing home. Tomorrow is the DAY, she`s coming home. That got old quick, running up there once or twice a day, twenty minute ride there and twenty minute ride back home, every day. Only missed one day and I know she`d do the same for me. Just letting out some pent up frustrations, so happy this is almost over. Think I`ll just fire up another one, just like the other one.


----------



## Keef

Yoop!- let me take my Curendero hat off and I'll take a hit or two wit U!  -- Been trying to heal Umbra !-- I know about the power of pepper !- Once I was drinking Crown and there were Jalapenos and for whatever reason I was munching on them !- Got sick at to my stomach !- piece of Jalapeno got stuck in my nose when I vomited ! I had a vision !-- Shoulda seen me I preying and everything !!  Didn't think I would live !- Next morning I wasn't sure I wanted to live !! That was bad O.K. ! Where's my pipe !


----------



## Rosebud

Half way thru a joint of satori.. that made me laugh Keef. A vision.

Yooper, when mr rb was in the hospital, it drove me crazy, i was either scared to death for him or pissed at everyone there.  You have been thru a lot, not what she has but just as bad in a different way. It is hard to be the caregiver too as well as the patient. The whole thing just sucks.  

Keef, please look up the benefits of turmeric...you won't believ it.

Hit it peeps.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

wife-n-kid @ dance class... bong, joint, pipe, vape?... glass:bong:

:48: 

View attachment PICT0946.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Nice glass Joe.. what are those black things?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Thank you Rosebud!
I was just about to post about how I love its SMOOTH hits but didn't want to double post LOL

they are LED flashlights
and a lighter with a LED flashlight

just things to give perspective/depth so you could see the (ash catcher's) glass better

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I would be so afraid i would break it. Do you worry about that Joe?


----------



## Joe420Camel

The glass is so thick, I would drop it (on carpet) from 5' all day (just the bong)
Seriously, you could use this as a weapon to crack a skull and then smoke out of it after.

the ash-catcher is still thick glass but if it were attached when it fell I'm sure the 90 of the ash-catcher is where it would break
(not entirely sure where it would break if it were used to bludgeon another's head with... sorry)


so far so good so keep going!


let me snag a shot of the glass I from the early 00's 
they didn't believe in THICK back then LOL


:48: 

View attachment PICT1326.jpg


View attachment PICT1329.jpg


----------



## Keef

Tell me how to kick start it !- I'll take it for a spin !- Rose doesn't turmeric make your pee orange or something !  I'm Leary of women saying eat this it's good for U !- Reminds me of the time RWS insisted I try a bite of her Kung Pao Chicken !-- She be saying Oh! -- That was probably the only pepper in there and U had to eat it !-  Batted her eyes all innocent and stuff !- Is turmeric anything like Wasabi ?- Yeah !- tricked into that too !- It's not even related to pepper - I was told !-- It's good for U !-- That was bad too !  I been burned !- I don't trust easy !


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, tomorrow is going to be a GREAT day! Your little misses is coming home, my oldest sweetie turns 94, my Old Hen turns 61, and I bring home my soon to be hippie van! The 24th is gonna ROCK!

How many guys do you know that has a wife and mother born on the same day?


----------



## yooper420

My Mother (RIP Mom) and Mother-in-law share the same B-Day, Feb. 22.


----------



## Keef

I been thinking a lot since I saw those weed shows !- Yes I plan to make my living from weed  but it's a little deeper than that !-- I've got that traumatic brain injury and P.T.S.D. and stuff !- If I can find a CBD/ THC e-cig liquid that helps me function better think of what I could do for veterans !-- They threw me away like a broken tool - imagine how good it would feel !- might need some help with product development !- I'm not the only one to need a medicine like this !-- Peeps be smoking on this stuff all day like I do with my e-cig now !- it can't be one hit and you're blitzed liquid !-  but U don't want to be hot boxing an e-cig trying to get a buzz in the morning !  See what I mean by help with product development !   Someone gonna have to take one for the team !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, starting my three day weekend...Smoking outa the bowl now.....:48:


----------



## Keef

I got one of them legendary walk on the ceiling buzzes working Kraven !-- Saving the world and stuff !  I think I can fly !-  I may not be bulletproof but I bet I could stop one or two - once anyway !--  Started out O.K. but somewhere along the line today - I got really lit !


----------



## Kraven

Roooose Buuuud ......


----------



## bozzo420

hippie. how are the Lazarus plants doing? good news getting mom home.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE ofc lets get this day started.


----------



## yooper420

I`m with ya, giggy. First cup of coffee is gone. Second cup poured, bowl filled, "wake and bake" time has begun.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm here. white widow seed popped over night. 10 of 11 up now. coffee in cup


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Rain,rain,rain,,thats all its done latly.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> See what I mean by help with product development ! Someone gonna have to take one for the team !


 
(takes one step forward) Sir! I volunteer, Sir! (snappy salute).



Bozzo, one is growing like a weed (pun intended), and one is a wimpy little dwarf that I doubt will make it far. Got a 50/50 chance it's a girl......

Yoop, give the wife a big hug for us and tell her no more downstairs forays until I find the nerf suit.


----------



## Kraven

Wooohoo today is bring her home day yoop!


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, bozzo, hopper, and hippie had my bowl and having coffee now. yoop glad to hear your wife is coming home today, and i know you are. congrats on the babies bozzo. hopper we have rain coming in again tonight with a chance of some bad stuff tomorrow. i get what you and keef get just a couple days later. hippie i got to go back and read, you know i never volunteered (while in service) for anything and i didn't have to. they did for me, i always hated work parties.


----------



## giggy

morning krav.:smoke1:


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Yoop !- Hopper !- glad ya'll got here !- I been down here getting blitzed by myself !-- That old brickweed makes decent Cannacaps !- Took 3-4 caps then fired up some widow - I be alright ! Gloman say NOW he understands why they call it white ! White Elephant bout to come to call my one-handed Outlaw Weed Pharmer !- There will be pics ? -- Giggy keep your eyes open - I've heard rumors ! -


 
Hehehe!  You KNOW it brother.  I'm going the distance this year for my outdoor beauties.
Already have my holes dug, got 2 55gal. barrels full of subcools super soil and another 55 of potting mix.  1 bag cow manure compost, 1 bag of mushroom compost, 1 bag of pearlite, & 1 bag of purchased top soil mixed together.  I think it will be a VERY good year.
I also have the ICE seeds from Nirvana and the freebies.  I have several of the freebies growing now, & I'll tell you what, 3 of them are extreamly fast growing. I think they may be monsters.

Oh yeah, I have to now post a retraction of my statement of never having found a level that I felt like it was too much.
I now can say, Respect the weed.  I ate about a 1/4 stick of butter I made from leftovers from my RSO extractions, and I DID get to the uncomfortable level.  Took 2 days to come back to normal.  I won't do that again any time soon.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Giggy don't expect to dry out any time soon !- Hopper gonna get it bad !- Hope U can swim Cuz !-  Got a volunteer !-  It won't be tommorrow Hippie !-  I get the high THC and high CBD -- BHO then we can start !   Something for pain but also a nice buzz and attitude adjustment !-   I be getting back with U on this Hippie !-  U be wanting your nicotine in it too ?--  I do !- One e-cig juice for all your needs !   Started a few GTH seed yesterday !-  Find a handsome young male and breed him to that T.E. princess of mine and call Green Santa to return the Tranquil Train seed !- Good Day to all !


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Flooded yesterday and so far this morning we fogged in !-- Can't see squat out there !- seems like a good excuse to refill the pipe and work on that buzz !-- Snowing in late April ?- It's the middle of summer Down here !- Hey I been wondering ?- if I were to take a tuperware dish that would fit into one of them boxes Green Santa uses -- remove a clone from the cup and collars I use -- place a couple in the tuperware container with the roots between two sponges soaked with nute solution -- do U think they could survive an overnight trip to a new home ?- How about a three day trip? -


 
Keef, I think shipping clones can be done easily.  I might consider a long narrow plastic jar with lid & ship it in a tube with cushoning in both ends. A tube sort of like the tubes they store blueprints in.  I have large medicine bottles up the wazoo. I might try them.
Tupperware small enough to ship clones might work also, but it is heavy & might cost more.
I like the sponge thing.  They can handle a day or two in the dark without getting sick can't they?
hehehe  Of course this is all just hypothetical.


----------



## Keef

Gloman !- U like that "White "- part !-- got my packaging yesterday no reason they don't leave today !- U know how slow I am !-  This White Elephant should do U right if U like white !-  This other Widow girl  be loaded with seed  that should be ripe around the first but I picked one to check !-  It was deformed like last time !-- All I need is a few fertile seed but I hope to have plenty - Tranquil Widow seed to share !- She was the one I wanted to breed to the T.E. !- The other Widow just happened to be there !


----------



## Keef

Hypothetical ?- Yeah me to !-  I got about 18 T.E. clones working and will take a few more on the first !-  It'll be a few months before she's ready to travel !- We have to teach these clones to travel !-- I was looking at a Pringles potato chip can the other day thinking it might work !   Only problem for me is I'm in on a major smuggling route and weed is still on top of the list !- So I have to ship dog proof !  So far everything I've tried has gotten through so I don't need to get sloppy !  Once Green Santa dropped off a gram of hash - it was inside a folded piece of paperboard in a brown envelope !- If that got through I shouldn't worry !- but that was coming in going out is where stealth matters !


----------



## Kraven

Makes me nervous sending cut's. Just so many things to go wrong....now beans are another matter....have no problems seeing them come and go. Cuts I like to get in person.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, what has happened?
> 
> Good morning ofc... That was an awesome program Keef. Girl scout cookies is all the rage up here along with some others.. What kind are you looking for something to put you down at night, or something to get you going in the morning?


 I have been getting the run around from the clubs about the medicine. So I used some medicine from NCH and they told me while it was good enough, they would only give me 1/2 the regular price because the buds were too small. I was in a room with 15 other folks, and everyone else's medicine was poorly grown, not even dry yet, and strains nobody wants. I was there with the right medicine, in the right presentation, and it was definitely the best there, and it still wasn't good enough.


----------



## Kraven

Wow Umbra - that's really unbelievable. I'm really sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## Rosebud

Well that must have been so disappointing Umbra.  Have you tried numerous dispensary's?

I know nothing about your situation but i do want to say, not to give up please. We all want success for you.. So hang in a bit if you can..  We are pulling for you.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I'm expecting the same thing when prohibition ends !  It's seems it's the nature of the beast !-  So much for making a legal living from pharming weed ! -  Is it prying to ask how much they offered per lb.?   I still got time !-- Like I said I would like to make a legal living from weed if they'll let me !- If not --There are other ways !  Make the weed stores compete with me on quality ! Make up a bottle of P.T.S.D. e-cig juice and go turn the whole V.F.W. on for free!


----------



## thegloman

Hey Hey!  Green Santa just dropped some GTH#9 seeds on me!  Whoo-Hoo!
Thank You Santa,  I know just what to do with them, hehe. 
I love taking pics of my girls.  They're all just so photogenic. There will be many pics of their progress.

I hope everybody is up, baked & haveing a great day.

Keef, are you staying dry?  Saw part of the weather & it looked pretty bad down your way.  Hope you & RWS are ok.


----------



## bozzo420

just mixed 20 pounds of wheat bran and some molasses and em-1 .making some brokashi . get them microbes mixed  into the pro mix  and roots.   fun making this stuff. almost as good as raising lady bugs. but my back said all done lol.  so I'm back inside. might have to do a pain pill.  got lots of tilling and em to spray  . yep better take one.


----------



## thegloman

Don't know what they have it for, but I found a gallon of PG in the local Tractor Supply Store for 22 bucks.  I think I'll pick it up.  I have a feeling that with all the publicity on e-cigs now, our e-juice is gonna be in BIG demand.
Flavored so it covers what oder there is & BOOM, everybody will want to be able to medicate any place they please.  In a bar, resturant, stores etc. & nobody be the wiser.
Keef I'm starting to experiment with the dremmel for a homoginizer.  I think I have a good plan.  I'll let you know after I try it.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Well that must have been so disappointing Umbra. Have you tried numerous dispensary's?
> 
> I know nothing about your situation but i do want to say, not to give up please. We all want success for you.. So hang in a bit if you can.. We are pulling for you.


 Not too many. It is partly selling yourself and the presentation, but I'd rather have the medicine speak for itself. So I don't hype it or anything else. I figure these people see all kinds of medicine and they know what sells to their patients, But I also think that I am new to the scene here and this maybe how everybody pushes boundaries. It was just 1 of those borderline calls, that without any history between us, they decided on a conservative approach. But from my point of view, I have never done biz with them either. It was not a pay as you go thing, but consignment. So I didn't get paid until it sold. Not something I am comfortable with, considering I don't know them.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo don't hurt yourself !- Gloman did U get that e-mail ?--  Umbra if they offered U that tired old $1,000 a lb. U should feel offended !-- We gonna have to find a way to solve this problem !-- They want to buy for a thousand dollars a pound and turn it into 7 times that much in pure profit !-- I have a problem with that !- These rules that a weed store has to grow most if not all it's weed doesn't help me ! Especially since retail license are dispensed politically or influenced financially ( bribes ?) -- At $25 a gram there's a lot of people will buy elsewhere !- I will have no guilt selling to them at a more reasonable price !-  They change the law and ban U from the market !- Somethings never change !-


----------



## Keef

Gloman - I got a gallon of food grade Vegetable Glycerin for about $25 !- Cuz U do your Ice Cold Alcohol Magic and use P.G. as the base !- I'll use V.G. and BHO we'll share research !  I have a BHOgart Hash Oil Machine. ($600) and a homogenizer ($300) on requistion when I have the weed to kick it off !- Skunkpharm says it can be done this way and I believe them !-  They even stated that 50% hash oil was way too strong and unnessesary !-- Trying to decide where to start !-   sitting on a hundred 2 mil. Dropper bottles with shrink wrap!  Let's make it happen !  Maybe one day -internet sales !


----------



## bozzo420

umbra ,you have to kick in the door. give them a small amount. let them see and try it out. If they call you back in a few days and want more ,your in. at your price. them people are in a buy low ,sell high business. let your pot negotiate for you. you want to be a long term supplier, play the game.  then again there is the old school sales . lol

I forgot Keef 300 pages.....were half way there


----------



## Keef

Bozzo--  300 pages !- Who woulda ever thunk it ?-- Bunch of Old Farts growing weed hanging out at a Wake and Bake -exchanging info - and other stuff !-- kinda grows on U after awhile !-


----------



## Joe420Camel

umbra, remember THEIR motivation...
Turn the tables and imagine someone coming to you and you know if you blow your poker-face and 'like" their product, you just DOUBLED your cost.

Serious motivation for them to under value your hard work.

Also
This is what, your 1st or 2nd grow in a: new house, new state, new climate, new room, new equipment...
Take a few warm-up swings my man 

:48:


----------



## umbra

Joe420Camel said:


> umbra, remember THEIR motivation...
> Turn the tables and imagine someone coming to you and you know if you blow your poker-face and 'like" their product, you just DOUBLED your cost.
> 
> Serious motivation for them to under value your hard work.
> 
> Also
> This is what, your 1st or 2nd grow in a: new house, new state, new climate, new room, new equipment...
> Take a few warm-up swings my man
> 
> :48:


 Yes there is value in what you say. Still dialing things in, for sure. Pheno selection continues, but...I guess I was looking for a more definitive affirmation about the direction I am headed. After 35 years in a closet, I'm breaking out and testing my wings so to speak. I wasn't expecting they would knock down my door, but maybe a few kind words would have gone a long way.


----------



## Keef

Once I'm making e-cig liquid and the law changes - Umbra won't have this problem !  I'm going into this not expecting to be allowed to make a legal living growing weed !  I have access to a market -- all I have to do is change the direction of product flow !-- Just remove the threat of jail so I can work !   Might not be a biznez man but I know if U rock they world -- they gonna want some more !   I can do that !-


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Yes there is value in what you say. Still dialing things in, for sure. Pheno selection continues, but...I guess I was looking for a more definitive affirmation about the direction I am headed. After 35 years in a closet, I'm breaking out and testing my wings so to speak. I wasn't expecting they would knock down my door, but maybe a few kind words would have gone a long way.




They have no idea who you are umbra. If they did they would have made you sign on the line before you left.


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- Come on over to the dark side !- - Look at the world we live in !-- U really want to be a part of a society like this ?-- Go Outlaw on they a** !   Bet there's a market back in Jersey !- How many hoops U gotta jump thru and they still want to hold U back !-- U know how it goes - you're the fastest runner but you're not allowed to win !-


----------



## yooper420

This turned out to be a good Friday for me. Got my wife home late this afternoon and lo and behold, I had been paid a visit by a big fat guy in a green suit. Green Santa is alive and well and coming to your neighborhood. Better watch out.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - That's reason for a celebration - O.F.C. style !-  I'm packing a pipe to celebrate with U !-


----------



## yooper420

umbra, 
You are a better man then they are, you are a better person then they are, you are a better grower then they are. They know it too, but are afraid to let you (the new guy) know. You are a threat to them. Hold your head high and do not let `em get to you. You are stronger then they are. Peace Brother.


----------



## yooper420

Keef said:


> Yoop - That's reason for a celebration - O.F.C. style !- I'm packing a pipe to celebrate with U !-


 
Beat ya to it, but I`ll have another one, just like the other one.


----------



## umbra

Yoop glad all is well. Enjoy. Thanks everyone...just... thanks


----------



## Keef

Yoop - I think I coulda got by with a toke or two less !- Ya'll don't be encouraging Umbra - Can't U see I'm trying to lure him over to the dark side !   --- I been banned from starting seed !- RWS is in charge now !- Why ? I don't want to talk about it !- She has half dozen White Elephant and 6 GTH seed germing now!-- Should have a fine GTH male courting a sexy T.E. clone in about three months !- Yoop - U think he might like one of my Widow girls ?- They get lonely U know !


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoking me some Dank called Shoreline. Awesome smell and taste, ,nice high too. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaa
http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/shoreline/

http://www.cannabis-country.com/2014/02/buds-of-week-shoreline.html


----------



## yooper420

Boys and girls just wanna do what boys and girls wanna do. Sure, he`ll like a Widow girl, or any girl, for that matter.


----------



## yooper420

Hopper at the Shoreline, with a nice high, huh ? Hope he finds his way back.


----------



## SmokinMom

Just a quick hello.  High.


----------



## Kraven

Yoop that fat green man came to see me a few days ago also.....Umbra, when you bring in good stuff and embarrass the locals they are going to give you a hard time, remember it's about the medicine not the man. The good o'l boys club just needs to get their mind right that your there to stay and your meds speak for themselves. I agree, shoot them a z for a test run, if the patients like it, they are gonna demand your product, when that happens and it will, you get to set your price. Just hang on Umbra, here is a little saying I like and it's true.....when your moving to a higher altitude in life there is gonna be turbulence....thats how you know your moving up in the world. I have all the faith and confidence if you could just get it in the hands of the patients you will become legend in no time...just hang on till the all the bullshit stops, you will come out on top....I have faith in your product and I have never seen, smelled or smoke it.


----------



## Kraven

Morning and high SM good to see you


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC wake and bake. :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Krav. I see you b up and ready. Lol 
Wake and Bake Folks
Yehaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Morning WH :48:


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, mom, krav, hopper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and having coffee now. it has done some raining this morn, started after midnight and stopped around daylight, now my driveway goes across the road.


----------



## WeedHopper

We are finally supposed to have some Sunshine today. Been raining like crazy. My Garden forgot what sunshine lookS like.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Welcome Mom !-- Hopper that was bad wasn't it ?- Think U got it worse than me!-- Good to see Yoop settling back in to life !--  The dark side Umbra !-- what happened had nothing to do with your weed !-- I still think we need to find that GMO weed with the broken THC switch !


----------



## Keef

Do I remember the Hippie saying he saw an ounce of THC Wax , Shatter whatever it was on his local Craiglist or something !- Is that real or am I just high ? Cause I could work a system like that !  - -


----------



## bozzo420

man am I late. but I made it . morning all


----------



## Kraven

Morning Bozo, Keef and Giggy. Rains coming now, looks like a good stormy day. Loading a bowl now....


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys ,and sm!

Yooper i am so happy that mrs y is home I can't even tell ya. I think I see myself in that condition and it freaked me out a bit.

I have company, they are asleep in the silver bullitt...what oh yeah, airstream.  I love when company brings their own house.   

Smoking some gsc in a pen this morning, with coffee. need to spring into action and make breakfast for company....But for now, i am hanging at mp getting my head bad.


----------



## Kraven

Fixing to hop up and put the bacon on, gonna make eggs biscuits grits bacon and hash browns. Fresh squeezed Florida OJ and hot coffee, yum yum...and now its' storming here


----------



## bozzo420

went to a restaurant in Naperville ,Ill that had a big  machine with fresh oranges showing and it squeezed fresh juice as needed. could watch your glass getting squeezed.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Had a great day yesterday. Got to spend it with the three gals I love the most. Doesn't get any better than that!

Got the van home from Murder City without a hitch. Got back to town, hit a Snyder hole, and lost a hub cap! Gives me an excuse to pony up some greenbacks to buy some Mickey Thompson mags........


----------



## Keef

Bozzo I lived in Naperville for about a year long time ago !-- Rose anyone can cook breakfast straight -  much more interesting when U all blitzed !- --Kraven is there another kind of orange juice besides fresh squeezed ?-- U and I are in citrus country so I guess we spoiled !-- Over in the swamp we was down with satsumas !-- Down here I'm next to the Rio Grande Valley- they got a sweet lemon ya'll !  If I had room I'd have my own orchard !-  In Hammond I had about a dozen blueberry plants there was no room in the moving truck !- Had a fig tree in a planter a few year's ago and it got totally out of control so I gave it to a man who promised to put it in the ground ! Prolific producer !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Been to Naperville. Amoco lasers are there. I pulled 8 dozen oranges off my tree. Most of them fell on the ground before I had a chance to pick em. Problem with giving sample of medicine is they want a minimum of 1 lb, expensive gift every time you shop for a club.


----------



## Keef

Fat Green Man headed North !-- Old Green Santa say he tired !- O.F.C. been working him this spring !-  Umbra - we got to find another market !-  that's not right !-- I 'm gonna have to deal with these same things one day so I'm watching carefully what U are doing now !-- I got my eye on something like Hippies Craiglist list !- If they can list THC wax then THC e-cig liquid should be no problem !   How many 2 mil. bottles should be in a box or case - how should they be packaged for wholesale ?-- What would be a fair price per mil wholesale ?


----------



## umbra

there are tons of ads of craigslist, its just that it is easy to get robbed doing it that way.


----------



## Hippie420

As long as you're in a "legal" state, meet 'em in a cop shop parking lot. I've done it doing gun transfers.


----------



## Keef

U funny Umbra !- don't know if that was a joke or not but I wrote it Down anyway !-- Cuz get ripped off?--sounds to me that's what the weed stores want to do to U legally !-  Middle of the mall in the middle of the day !- Only place for a questionable transaction !-  but if all goes well a repeat is much less stressful !--  Once U have regulars U no longer need the list !  Am I giving away too much ? Ya'll know I had that head injury make stuff up all the time - THC did nothing to preserve my brain function when I had my trip !  I don't know nothing about nothing !


----------



## Keef

Cop Shop ?- Hippie I ain't that brave !


----------



## umbra

I'll give it some thought


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- I just had to check that info and see if U was jerking my chain !- I'm just guessing but I do believe a few of us know a thing or two about invisible drug stores and long distance calls !


----------



## Keef

I feel humbled !- RWS got 6 out of 6 GTH seed to germinate in about 3-4 days !  The White Elephant seed haven't germed yet !-  I'm worried !-- but I still got my pregnant "Precious" - she's what it was all about !- just need a girl ! and a boy ! Guess I'll be adding a GTH line !- can't be much harder than that pink line Widow !-- As soon a GTH clone develops a decent root system - she off to bloom !--  I think it's time to start pushing for some Williams Wonder seed !  I definately see e-cig juice in my future !-  Most places -- It's only a myth like hash and hash oil - most would have no clue what wax ,shatter or even dabbling means !


----------



## Keef

Well let's let it be said that Keef don't know the rules of edicate and will post 3 times in a row with out batting an eye !  I am so wasted !- - When I get this loaded I have a tendency to say what I might not normally say ! This new green revolution is a farce !-  It is a vehicle for the HAVES - to cash in on an activity -That black men and poor white trash have been going to jail for since the fifties !-  They restrict retail permits to Crones and other HAVES as a bribe for support or other political concession !  This revolution was supposed to be a way that the little guy could make a living or supplement his income by growing a little weed !-- The legal path to that has been slammed in our faces !-- The legal weed stores are ".required" to grow most of their weed in house !-- No need to share the wealth and let the little grower make a couple dollars !-- This whole "Legalize Weed Movement " has been highjacked !- It's purpose now is to enrich the wealthy while the little people celebrate the end of prohibition by spending $31 a gram for weed !-  Yea Us!- we won !-- Since we are denied a legal market for our excess -- What has changed ?  Wow !- some people can grow 6-12 plants under strict supervision !-  I tried to find a legal way but I see the writing on the wall !-- Outlaw because they won't let me be legal !- Okie - Dokie !-- Might as well be good at it !  They's people who will pay good money for the best that can be had !-- Watch me !- I'll go total Outlaw on them !-- Internet sales of THC e-cig liquid online !  Better than can be had at any weed store !  Shoulda played fair and U wouldn't have had to de with me ! Take your retail licsense and SHOVE IT !-- We do this Outlaw Style !


----------



## Keef

Forgot something while deep in my rant !--  Question :-- Can Keef make e-cig liquid out of brickweed to produce an acceptable commercial e-cig liquid !- Yes he can !- Can Keef compound a variety of BHO extracts to produce a variety of effects ?-- No Comment !  Sure could use an artist who could whip up a logo for the e-cig juice - When U have to shut down a site and open another one under a new name the next day -- Product identity via a recognizable logo goes a long way !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc WAKE AND BAKE. have my bowl of sour diesel and waiting on me coffee.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. Gonna join ya giggy on that "wake and bake" session.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Gig and Yoop,,and to all OFC.
YEHAWWWWWWW


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, two bowls and a cup of coffee in  :48:


----------



## bozzo420

Keef. with all the liquor stores, there are still people selling moonshine out of their house. why? because they don't want to pay the tax man .Same with pot. In the future you won't be breaking drug laws. you will just be evading taxes. I'm ok with evading taxes.  Been one of them for years.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Sorry about the rant !-- I would like to be a legal weed pharmer but I'm a weed pharmer either way !  If they give me a legal market for excess - I'll happily be a law abiding citizen !- Don't and I'll find my own market !  Cash only biz - tax man say how much U make last year I tell him a $100 !- How much taxes I owe !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC...

I still have company so can't linger, as much as I would like.  Coffee cake coming up with a a side of satori!!

Enjoy your day you guys.


----------



## Keef

Been thinking about a grow/ processing center!- If U have something valuable some people get the idea that they'll just use overwhelming force and take what they want !-- Houseboat deep up in the swamp - Ain't no body gonna come in there looking for me !--  If they do they swamp tells U !  Then it's time for fun and games !-- especially at night !-- I'll make U cry and call for mama without ever being seen !  Teach U about the primal fear that lives in all of us !  U come looking for me in the swamp and survive --U will never want to enter a swamp again !   I used to watch them fire and brimstone preachers -- I can make a believer out of U !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I will say that it is all a learning experience. Perhaps I have been a bit naïve about the scene in Cali, but I have learned a few things in the last week or so. Stuff that until I came here, I never would have even thought about. I guess I have always been of the opinion that if you grow dank, the crowds will come. There is a bit more too it than that. I also thought that just knowing NCH would open doors for me. And again, there is a bit more too it than that. Nevertheless, tranquil elephantizer is some bad a** weed.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra - That T.E. don't play !-  I'll be growing it for a long time !- I can breed this or that to it but it's gonna be hard to find something better !   I thought the widow was white !- T.E. got it beat hands down !   BHO made from the T.E. and turned into e-cig liquid is gonna be like owning a gold mine! --  I don't have a THC measuring device but if it's good enough for me then it ain't for the novice smoker ! - I saw a study that said the use of e-cigs increased by 20% last year !  Personally , I think it would be great to get my nicotine and THC at the same time in an e-cig !-  If only I could get my caffeine in it too!


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
Sounds like you may have figured a few things out. It`s a cold, cruel world out there. When you leave your comfort zone and enter it, you gotta realize only one thing makes the world go `round and that is green in color too, but not our color of green, but the green color of MONEY. Even in this new MJ driven commerce it still rules.


----------



## Keef

Somehow U guys are making me want to re-read them old Ann Rand books -like Atlas Shrugged- can't remember the name of the other one that impressed me !-- Oh!- Stranger in a Strange Land - who wrote that ?-  See I don't plan on getting into the weed biz by playing by the rules and respecting the powers that be -- I'm not playing the game !- I'm gonna kick the door down and make them have to deal with me !  What ever they can do I'll do better - !-- I'll undermine their prices -- No going to them with my hat in my hand hoping for their approval !-- With the internet I can develop wholesalers that make move as much e-cig liquid as I can make !-- from the plant to e-cig juice processed and sealed in a tamper proof dropper bottle ! That way peeps don't be cutting the product !  I used to work for a man who broke patents !-- used to take me to trade shows so I could see how a machine worked - we would go back to the shop and build one !-- after testing - we would set the shop up to produce them and crank them out until the cease and desist order shut it down !- By then the man had made plenty money !- then we would go do it again !


----------



## umbra

yooper420 said:


> umbra,
> Sounds like you may have figured a few things out. It`s a cold, cruel world out there. When you leave your comfort zone and enter it, you gotta realize only one thing makes the world go `round and that is green in color too, but not our color of green, but the green color of MONEY. Even in this new MJ driven commerce it still rules.


 It really is the wild west of here. 1 town boasts its the cowboy capital of the world, and it is. I was in a research lab and all the women in there were talking about their ccwp and their marksmanship on the range. It is no joke out here, and no get rich quick schemes. Lots of hard work.


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing worthwhile that is easy !-- I'M on a roll today !-- A pharmer should be able to go to a wholesaler and get a decent price for his goods !-- This is like the way they control the price of farm produce !-- U get 10% of what they'll get at retail price and there is no other realistic market !   Maybe in a few year's when everyone is comfortable -- I'm thinking a weed farm co-op develops it's market !  Fact is I am not begging / or humbling myself before a group hoping they please give me pennies on the dollars ! I am blitzed out my mind !


----------



## Hippie420

Two beautiful days in a row here in the mitten. A guy could almost get used to the sunshine.

Took Mom for a two hour tour yesterday in the new (to me) van. She loved it. Made a mental note to repeat the deed at least once every couple of weeks. Poor thing needs to get out of the house more, and with the weather turning nice, it's going to happen.

Can't wait for my next rocking chair check to show up. Got lots of plans for the Magic Bus.

That WW from my southern cousin is getting quite large. Gonna do a transplant tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Hippie U da man !- I hope U don't trick it out like one of them old school "Love Machines"--  Maybe if I find a way to make that cup this fall - You'll let me take it out for a test drive -- put it through it's paces and check it out for U !- I mean really do U even have any idea how far it will jump ?  How does it handle high speed turns ?- need to add some weight to the bottom is my guess !-  Really I'd be happy to give it the once over !- One day U may need to know how it handles in the mud !-  I can answer these questions for U !


----------



## Keef

Had another question about your new van Hippie !-- If U beefed up the suspension - How many kilo bricks U think it would hold ?-- Mind if I borrow it for a few days ?


----------



## Hippie420

It's a four banger, Keef. I doubt you're going to break any land speed records with it.

As far as tricking it out, it's gonna look like the Magic Bus when I get done with it. Really going to be a cop magnet, but I stay pretty much legal as a beagle.

She's got a payload rating of 1600 pounds, which is amazing for such a little bugger. Looks just like this one, except it's got windows in the sliding doors on the side. 

View attachment 00T0T_4buCvOGv24b_600x450.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

forget load limit. lol I went to the gravel place . 86 Toyota pick up 1/2 ton . told the guy that I wanted a yard of gravel. the guy said that's 3000 pounds. He said how about if I drop  a half yard in it.   so he did. It sank it way down.  I looked at him and said drop the other half on it.   I was only going a half mile lol.  made
 it . I was mean to that little truck. It never failed me.:bong:


----------



## Keef

I like it Hippie !-- I had an Econoline Van in mind !-- Bozzo - I was a Chevy S-10 man but RWS kept killing them - O.K.!- I took one out too !-- She turned my pretty red S-10 into a "W" - lost control on a state road and went airborne hit two trees about 10 ft in the air !-- I took the blue one out!-- A sudden hard down pour made me stupid and I tapped the brakes !-- I tried to drive out of the spin right up until that tree got driven up to where the carberator usually is and I tried to drive the steering column into the floor with my face !  That was the last of my S-10s !  Traded an old BMW to my brother for a four wheel drive farm truck !  It's in the junkyard now but I been wanting a truck lately ! Mane !- I done got blitzed again !


----------



## Keef

Yo Bozzo -- the way we used to measure a load was when U ain't got no more travel between the wheel and wheel well !- Hauled hay every summer from the summer before 8th grade until I graduated !- We did square bales back then !- Payment was $.25 a bale taken from the field and stacked in the barn - divided by three teens !--  We'd load that truck until the tires rubbed the wheel wells !-- On a good day we could haul a thousand bales !  And since I bootlegged Coors beer in from Dallas which was the closest outlet for Coors and I got 3 times what I got for it ! We had some wild drunken parties down in that riverbottom !-


----------



## Keef

I'm high enough to tell on myself !!-  The last two year's of high school , I was a golden child !- Once I started doing rescue and recovery diving for the local V.F.D. and the fire department bosses were also school counselors -  I had a get out of jail card !- I did no home work - if I wanted to skip classes and go fishing or something - Counselor told me not to skip school anymore - come to him and he'd write me an excuse !- Had to take him up on it and bang - here's your excused absent slip !   Once I started bring up bodies from inside a sucken forest - seems I could do no wrong !  Best part was - every report card there was my "C" -- We was all happy !  I even got to run with red and blue emergency lights !  It was like Chuck Berry's - Maybelline-- Going so fast the telephone poles looked like a picket fence !


----------



## WeedHopper

KEEF,,,you must be Skitzing BRO. You should be a writer or something. Lol


----------



## Keef

Shoot !--Hopper I Can't even tell the good parts !


----------



## Keef

High Profits -- CNNs series on weed - just came on 9 central ! There will be a quiz !


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC on the way to W


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest of the ofc. i had to come back to work to get some rest, the wife got some work out of me but i'm paying for it today. at any rate i had my bowl and now having my coffee. yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks.
Im still waiting on my nxt contract. My Wife is ready for me to go back to work.  Lol


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. There, that covers everyone, cause if I name names I`ll forget somebody. Coffee and a bowl.....already done, while reading.


----------



## bozzo420

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !  Ugh!- Need coffee and my pipe - At this point in my mornings - I will fight U don't care who  U are !-- Before my Wake and Bake !- I am not a cheerful person in the morning !-- Come around all bubbly and stuff - I'll cut U up - Now get out my way !------  Later my peeps !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning little Keef.. I am talking in my little cheerful bubbly self...  Not, i am having my lemon water with a shake of cayenne. it helps.

yooper how is mrs Y doing? 

My company left yesterday... I was glad. It is exhausting being the hostess. lol

About to get some gsc ingested and COFFEE STAT. Then i will be better too.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef is a crazy man. Lol Freaken Hillbilly. :rofl:


----------



## Joe420Camel

Monday morning:  "But Dad, I don't feel well.  Seriously, can I stay home today?"
Even @ 7 Y.O. she's got my "morning genes".

"No hun, you've got to go to school.  See nobody really feels like getting going on Monday morning but we have to."

"OK, I'll try."

:aok:

Bus drives off... now where my coffee and pipe?!

Yawn, morning OFC :48:


----------



## Keef

Rose did U have to tell them -- U go home now ?-- I'm all bubbly myself now - bubble, bubble !--- lemon pepper water - that's our Rose ! - I'm working on a mystery !-- More than once I've mentioned GMO weed -- There is none on the market !-- Umbra has admitted that in the '70s the gov't had a project to GMO a weed with no THC -- If they could GMO a weed in the 70s to produce no THC why is there no GMO weed the exact opposite-- a GMO weed with a massive THC content !-  It is obvious that it can be done -- my guess is it has been done !- I want that strain !  When searching I always hit a brick wall !  What's up with that ?  I'm convinced it exist and I'm gonna find it !


----------



## WeedHopper

:dancing:Its locked up at AREA 51. Crazzy bastage.


----------



## Rosebud

We already have improved our pot by a lot since the 70's. What would you gmo it with?  we don't need no sticken gmo'd pot.. that sounds too much like government or monsanto which apparently is the same.

The hippies have done it.. Taken it from 8 % thc to 26 %... what more you want Keef?

Keef, i have wanted to tell the husband of the company to f off for about 35 years. I finally did it. Felt great.. then i felt guilty, but mr rb said that was a 35 year f off.lol i love mr rb.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Monsanto has applied for a patent for GMO weed. They think it is the only way to national legalization. I say F them, keep it illegal and get rid of Monsanto.


----------



## Keef

Way to go Rose !- Sometimes U just gotta do it !- --About GMO weed -- a part of a sentence I read somewhere send me off on this quest !-- it' said -- Yeah! -- Indica 50 -- cost $400 a quarter OZ. when U can find it !-- 50% THC !- - I was off on a quest !- if one person can make a weed with massive THC - others can !-- Where's it at ?


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Monsanto has applied for a patent for GMO weed. They think it is the only way to national legalization. I say F them, keep it illegal and get rid of Monsanto.


 Wise words, indeed. If Monsanto has a hand in it, I want nothing to do with it.

Kinda makes me think of the old Cheech and Chong movie "Nice Dreams". Gonna turn us all into lizard people.......


----------



## bozzo420

the sh..... is strong enough .  And we for sure do not need a huge company growing our stuff.  I can see legal weed, as long that you buy it from the government store. I can see having to buy grow stamps for each plant.  I'm hoping that medical growers get grandfathered  in.


----------



## Keef

I can see Keef and many , many more growing this sh** whether it be legal or not !- Prohibition only keeps the prices high and where there is a demand - somebody gonna find a way to provide it !-- Why would I need anything stronger than what's available now - Hey that T.E. will mess U up !-- My plan hasn't wavered - I'm gonna make e-cig juice out of the most potent variety I can find !-- More potent means more tricomes - more tricomes mean - more BHO from less weed -- more BHO  means more e-cig liquid !- Less weed -less work-more e-cig liquid -more money !-- Is my logic flawed ?


----------



## Keef

The trail to that GMO weed I'm looking for leads straight to Israel !-- I just can't read Yiddish !-- it exist and Monsanto got nothing to do with it !-  Monsanto and that Canadian seed bank claiming to have GMO seed are just a smoke screen !-- It will come out of Israel !  U.S. Gov't doesn't control the whole world !-- Umbra U know any Jewish breeders?--


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, keef, you make me laugh every day, thank you.


----------



## Keef

Rose my mouth got me fired from every job I ever had - no I quit once !-- Anyway - my mind would tell my mouth-- don't say nothing - but my mouth got a mind of it's own !  Surgeon used to say patient has pitting edema -- I'd say - and it's swole up too!


----------



## 000StankDank000

How is everyone at the old folks home today?

Keef what do you use to make your ecig liquid?  Iv been reading up on it. The stuff I need can not be shipped to Canada by the supply guy . Www.texlab.com


----------



## 000StankDank000

Keef said:


> The trail to that GMO weed I'm looking for leads straight to Israel !-- I just can't read Yiddish !-- it exist and Monsanto got nothing to do with it !-  Monsanto and that Canadian seed bank claiming to have GMO seed are just a smoke screen !-- It will come out of Israel !  U.S. Gov't doesn't control the whole world !-- Umbra U know any Jewish breeders?--




Guess you have never been on Bathurst st in Toronto . If the Seedbank in Canada was in that area I'd believe it lol.


----------



## Keef

Stank I'm not making it yet !- I done some R&D but skunkpharm.com got all the 411 U need !- long story short - BHO homogenized with a V.G. or P.G. base !-- has to be homogenized -- any other way will drive U crazy I know !-- BHOgart hash oil machine (1lb.size) $600 -- small volume homogenizer ($300)-- Dial in your percentages and done !


----------



## Keef

Another thing Stank !- I'm in Texas - U can get up to 99 years in prison for making a concentrate !- Know what I mean ?


----------



## Keef

Let me tell U about the dangers of e-cig use !-- I was lit up one day as usual and reached for my eye drops -- My e-cig juice and eye drop bottle are about the same size !-- I grabbed the wrong one !-- When that nicotine hit my eyeball -- I had a religious experience !-- I was praying and stuff ya'll ! Do not do this !-- This is the kind of pain that would wake U up if anesthesia had put U under for an operation ! I been maced and tear gassed in the army !-- That was child's play !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,your mighty quite today .:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper - Keef been doing some shucking and Jiving behind the scenes today !  One day when U ready -- Let me know and I'll hook U up with the unspoken side of the O.F.C. ! Done messed around and got blitzed again !-- Those of U who received info today we test it and it works or not !--


----------



## thegloman

Howdy Y'All!
Well, I been popping beans the last few days & I'm Very happy to report that the GTH#9 is 3 for 3 now. 3rd. bean was slow but slow's ok so long as they pop & grow.
Thanks again Green Santa.
Wish I was having as good of results with the ICE seeds I got from [email protected]$a*a.
I'm guessing they were old & that's why the were selling 5 fem ice for 20bux. I did get 5 of the 10 I bought to pop & start the struggle.  Out of the 1st. 10 freebies, only 4 popped. 3 of them are MONSTERS. About 5" tall with 3 sets of leaves in 6 days.
I'm hoping for an arora indica or maybe Wonder woman.  No matter, Still got more varieties than I can plant and tend in one season.

Just smiled & waved good bye,,,,sittin on that sack o seeds!  Takin a trip & never leave the farm. lmao!


----------



## umbra

there is nothing in my head today
nothing awful to ponder or confuse me,
go ahead with what you have to say
and I will go about what I have to see.
the traffic here is horrible
its better if you take a little at a time,
too much and you are not portable,
not enough and you'll be making happy rhymes.

you might like the grower's life
you judge your progress by the phases of the moon
get your compass and your sharpest knife
because people love you when they know you harvest soon.

if you choose to settle in one place
you may be harder over on the ones you love
like a tree without the growing space
you will take from below and from above.

you might like the grower's life
you judge your progress by the phases of the moon
get your compass and your sharpest knife
because people love you when they know you harvest soon.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice Umbra. thanks.


----------



## Keef

See Umbra is a classy man !- Only poetry I know is --- Mary had a little lamb - tied it to the heater - Never mind !- Did I mention how high I am  this evening ?-   Making a pizza run like this will certainly be a challenge !-- Anyone can do it straight !-- wear my racing gloves just in case !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all you old farts, today is the last day in my work rotation till Saturday, but today is gonna suck, I already know we are a nurse short. Well off to work i go, miss talking to you all.


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest of the ofc. wake but no bake this morning just didn't feel it this morning but the coffee is good. yall have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Gotta be "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Coffee and a bowl and commence with the morning ritual. That`s the old fart`s way.

Good morning krav and giggy and the rest of the OFC


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks. Im throwing good energy your way,,just dont use it all in one place. lol


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud,
Believe you asked about my better half. She is making slow, but steady progress. Each day brings new challenges and new solutions. Means take your time and NO playing "crash test dummies". She will have physical therapy at home for now.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Gotta get my mind right !-- installed a new faucet on the sink yesterday !-- body is not happy !-- took a muscle relaxer and some caps --  when I recover I got a garage door opener to install !- I'm getting too old for this sheet !


----------



## Hippie420

Give her a big squeeze (but not too big) for me Yoop, and tell her to take all the time she needs but to be ready by cup time!

Good morning to the rest of you Old Farts.


----------



## Keef

Yoop if U have to get the wife one of them mobility scooters to help her get around -- When she heals - hold on to it for me !- I have a dream of a land speed record in a mobility scooter -- My math says I should be able to break 70 mph  no NOZ - just a blower !  Steerings gonna be too tight but I can fix that !--


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Got to wake and BAKE this morn!!

I woke up pi$$ed @ the world... probably a reaction to going to bed watching hours and hours of looting, rioting and destruction.

so sad!  just so much negativity and anger 
so much disrespect and (youthful) ignorance of how this world works

Get high and ignore it... ya, great plan. sigh


sorry for all the down, bad, ugly vibes this morning OFC but I have to be honest.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, the world can get us seriously down. I have quit watching the news. I watch the Daily Show and Bill Maher on friday nites and that is all I can take. 
Frankly it freaks me out a little. We had a bad shooting where i live. It didn't turn into ugly but it could have. The bussed people in to demonstrate and they had a whole other idea then our little towns demonstraters had in mind.. Scary. Joe, i would give you a big hug and then we could go hurt something. 

Good morning OFC, i am just still happy the company is gone.  Got some clones in the ground last night..WOOHOO, hope they are ok this morning. 

You'll know what i am drinking, gsc pen coming up and then COFFEE!!! woo hoo..then the trainer..not woohoo. 
Hugs all around. Kraven, we miss you too. Sending good thoughts your way.!


----------



## WeedHopper

The News is the most Negative Stressful thing you can watch. I watch Bonanza.  Lol


----------



## Joe420Camel

TY Rose, even virtual /hugs work! 
deep sigh.. lets do this day!

well, after :bong::bong:  and a :smoke1:



:48:


----------



## Keef

Joe I never served in combat in the army -- I did serve in what you're seeing right now with the riot!-- No fun being Po-Po at times like this !-- They  waited until we were deep in the narrow streets and alleys then ran the roofs throwing bottles and stuff at us after they cut power !   We were all injured in one way or another by the time we made it to a safe place !  It tends to take sympathy for rioters out the equation !--  We weren't allowed to shot back !-- Ole Keef got him one with a beer bottle anyway !- showed his self in the moonlight !- Think I got him dead center with a beer bottle from about 15 ft away !   I know that hurt !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef YOU WERE Popo? HUH?


----------



## Hippie420

I seldom watch the news. Way too depressing. Just remember, for all the chuckle heads you see for an hour on the boob tube, there's tens of thousands of people just like us that don't hurt anybody, pay taxes, and do good instead of bad. The majority of people in the world would rather make a friend than an enemy.

I try to spread a little happiness everywhere I go. Most folks do.


----------



## Rosebud

ANd that is why you are the Hippie! Thanks for that, the world isn't all bad. Sometimes we forget that.


----------



## Joe420Camel

I have no issue with responding to an actual threat with actual force!
But I DO have issue with complete disrespect for authority and also authority abusing its position!
BOTH sides screwed up are just screwing up more and MORE @ this point.

Didn't want to sound like I had problems with the popo in THAT situation.
Those guys and gals are just trying to do a job and get home to their families that they are  working  to  support.  
(novel idea isn't it?)

It only takes a few short fused individuals with badges (and guns) to abuse their authority and do HUGE damage 
to the trust we ALL (must) give those who enforce the laws we (obviously) NEED to live and thrive together.


ENOUGH!!


Love y'all!!  thank you for listening to me vent my negativity.  
Hope it doesn't weigh any of you down like it was me.
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Can i just stay in here where it isn't as crazy as out there. Some jerk is being a jerk. he is hurting my feelings. lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry I brought that piece of blank in here.. so sorry you guys.


----------



## Keef

Hopper - 2nd Infantry Division - 2nd. Military Police Company -- Camp Casey Korea - about 10 miles from North Korea !  They had drug stores with walk up windows - No prescription required !   We were withdrawing from Viet Nam and soldiers with time left to serve were sent to the 2nd "D" to finish out their time !-- There was a lot of anger and people would fight or riot at the drop of a hat !- Lots of racial tension !  A place where drugs were everywhere and people partied -- practiced their martial arts skills - when not on duty - 2,000 trained killers fired up on their favorite drug cocktail on a Friday night !- Definitely a dangerous place to be Po-Po !-- Po-Po helmets ,night sticks ect .were considered war trophies !--


----------



## jaga

Hello Old farts how the devil are you guys 
Great to see you guys still here


----------



## yooper420

Rose,
When I tried to post on the complaint button, you must have already deleted it.


----------



## Rosebud

that is all i am doing is deleting nasty posts today. He is a very sick individual with no life. And angry and perhaps drunk. lol


Thanks Yooper. Did you show mrs y the bouquet for her?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah my Cousin did 3 tours in Nam. He was an MP for awhile.


----------



## Keef

I never got the message Rose !-- We ain't that kind of people - hope U took care of it !-


----------



## Keef

Welcome T - Total - Sorry U showed up when someone wanted to act a fool !-- U grow weed ? - What and how ?  If U got a problem growing weed someone in the O.F.C. has the cure ! Pot grows slow so we pass the time with things like our "Wake and Bake". Wake up have some coffee talk a little trash !- discuss our grows !-- This is a great place for a weed farmer who just wants to hang out with like minded people ! Join us in the morning - Don't know what to call it but we developing a afternoon get together that's been hopping !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, thank you for your service.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

looks like my negativity is shared today...

sorry your so angry @ the world "x-who-ever" "smells-fishy" (how ever many other accounts you want to make up)
sorry you don't have friends who will share your burden when life weighs too much
sorry you cant see how to make it better and only see ways to make it worse.

(sorry your a F'n pathetic looser who has nothing better to do today than this crap)
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you guys.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Rose,,i got to spread some rep. Damnt,,musta gave you the last Rep. Lol


----------



## Keef

I feel bad guys !- These two nice ladies just stopped by to save my soul !-- I spent about 5 minutes chopping their faith into little bitty pieces- When they left they had a funny look on their faces - like he made some good points - what if he's right ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Right about what? Ya lost me Bro,,whats new A. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

A little update on the shed. Get my mind off the crazies.
​View attachment 005.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Weedhopper is hopping on over to lick the Harliquin. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MR1

Keef said:


> I feel bad guys !- These two nice ladies just stopped by to save my soul !-- I spent about 5 minutes chopping their faith into little bitty pieces- When they left they had a funny look on their faces - like he made some good points - what if he's right ?


 :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Forgot!- Jaga !- Where U been !- U really need to stop by more often !  Good to see U here !


----------



## Keef

Gotta be 4:20 somewhere !-- I'm starting an Afternoon Burn !-- Alone or with company - I'm getting lit !


----------



## yooper420

I`ll volunteer to participate in an afternoon burn with ya, Keef.


----------



## Keef

Yoop !!- got 3 GTH seed up !- We'll be looking for a male to put on my T.E. lady !- Using a T.E. mom should shorten the finish time and make for a more indica plant !-  I got other stuff to do - I'm sending U the seed and let U grow them out !-  If these Tranquil Widow seed will straighten up it would be cool to do a side by side test !  She gonna be a freak if I can get some viable seed from her !- I'm sure of it because good things never come easy and breeding the T.E. to my indica heavy Widow should have been a breeze but it's working me !-- Back to the pipe !


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, home form work for a couple of days, back sat,sun and mon....time to get really really really high...today sucked, it really sucked....a nurse short, and I end up doing compressions on a dead man this afternoon at 3pm, Had to look the family in the face and explain to 7 year old why, I could not save his paw paw 


C'mon someone smoke with me :48:


----------



## Keef

I can't do it anymore Kraven !- Gonna build a second career doing something that I Love !- Growing and smoking weed !  I can do this another 30-40 year's -- I smoke to evaluate weed which is just a perk ! I grow something I'm proud of to pay the bills !   Sounds simple enough !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Kraven, thank you for trying. Man, I couldn't do it. Do you have a way to get your angst out??? Smoke lots of pot, drive fast with music? That has to be tough. So sorry, i will smoke one for the deceased, and the 7 year old and a big ole fatty for you!
You realize i am benefiting from all this smoking.

We had a member here, that i miss and her favorite was Papaya. I agree it is a good one for pain.  Got a taste from the dispensary.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Keef and Rose, yea driving fast in the country with loud music, good and stoned I scream at the world sometimes. But mostly you all are my sanctuary. Hugs.


----------



## umbra

Good evening OFC, I guess I missed all the excitement here. Rose the harlequin looks stunning. Yoop take care of your other half, PT takes time but makes a huge difference. Talked to my friend on the East Coast with the amputated left leg. We were able to reduce his morphine consumption and the VA stopped his meds because he tested positive for cannabis. He went thru withdrawal really bad. VA gave him back his meds, and he was diagnosed with PTSD. Now VA doesn't test him for cannabis. I guess it a case of " don't ask and don't tell "


----------



## Kraven

I'm a vet (VA) and my doc knows I smoke, he can't prescribe it but he is all for it's health benefits. Guess I got the cool one huh ?


----------



## Rosebud

Was that on Weeds 3 that talked about 22 vets a day take their life? Every vet should be given free dank for the rest of their lives when they get out.  We need to take better care of people.
That is great news that he could lower his dose Umbra.


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose !- 22 everyday !-- I don't want to sound arrogant !- But -- With a high CBD and a high THC clean extract -- I can dial in percentage for different general diagnosis !-- use the CBD extract to control pain and some THC extract to take the edge off the mental aspect all in an e-cig juice that they will use all day !-- I could cut that number of suicides down to a trickle !- but they won't let me !   If I even tried I would go to prison !-  They want me to be a contributing member in a sick a** society like we have !  No I'll go the way of the Outlaw !-- I will do the RIGHT thing !--


----------



## Keef

Got a question for past and present cigarette smokers -- How many puffs do U take off a cigarete ? Might sound stupid but when I start making e-cig juice this is an important !-- I think about the same number puffs on a cigarette should be about the same number of tokes off a THC  e-cig to produce a nice buzz !  There's a place for 1/2 toke e-cig juice but for medicine it needs to be weaker so the patient can get the buzz that helps without walking on the ceiling all day !  Give me some estimates !


----------



## bozzo420

I'm a vet . I showed them my medical card. they now list pot  as a med on my med list. they are ok with it .


----------



## Keef

Bozzo that's great for U but what about the other states ?- I show up at the V.A. here and tell them I smoke weed they stop any and all pain meds throwing me into withdrawals insist on drug abuse counseling and want to send me to rehab because I'm a deviant !--


----------



## bozzo420

If I told my family doctor, he would also. He runs a drug rehab. lol so I'm in the same boat. lol VA does not do my drugs .


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo,
Good morning OFC,
Grab a cup of coffee and a bowl (GTH#9) and join me in the first "wake and bake" session of the day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning,gotta go to a Bid Meeting. Up and Adam Peeps.


----------



## yooper420

Where`s Adam Peeps at ? Think I know him.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, hopper, yoop and the rest as yall drag in. rain is supposed to stop this morning and no rain till late next week. i might be able to do some bush hogging to try to make the back look better. getting me some soil so i can pop some beans, so i'm ready for a outdoor grow and i hope we all have a better year this year. i don't want to see no mold or rot this year.


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,yeah, i remember when I was little, ,my Mom would wake us up for School,,by opening the door and saying "up and adam"time for school. I hated that Basterd Adam. Lol


----------



## giggy

dad always came through saying reveille reveille reveille, then i joined the navy to hear it almost every morning.


----------



## bozzo420

giggy did you have bud worms? a lot of bud rot is caused by them. If you kill the moths that lay the eggs on your buds ,you will get rid of the bud worms. 
Last year I got a tick. So I got some tick and ant killer. Put on my lawn to kill the ticks. Pretty soon I saw all these little white moths flopping around in the grass. Apparently that is where the moths hide during the day. I did not have a single bud worm last year. the year before, I picked them off the buds every morning. 
I am on a mold prevention mode right now. prevention is the key. once you do get it ,it's a year long battle. I found that peroxide and water worked well, maybe use some as a preventative. It does not hurt the plants at all. pre dipped my clones in some good stuff ,got the clones from a seed plant. I don't ever want that stuff again. forgot, ran my sulfur burner  for days in the outdoor and greenhouse.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. 

my mom only said, good morning sweetheart.. I miss her.

Hopefully today is a better day on the boards..yesterday was a test of strenghth. ha.

I am going to be popping some seeds today.. woo hoo..can't wai.

Hope all of you guys are doing as well as can be this morning.


----------



## Kraven

Sweet Bozzo, see there is still some hope left in the world that finally prohibition will end soon.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all , Rose Giggy yooper WH, no wake and bake for me, have to run into the facility and do some testing, time for my BLS card renewal.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- - I had chores to do before getting ready for school !- Feed the chickens - give a calf his bottle - walk Rebel my show calf or something that had to be done !  Daddy's wake up call was " Wake up U wasting daylight " -- when it was still dark !  Need coffee and more pipe !


----------



## Hippie420

Good morning, boys and girls! Another beautiful day here in the mitten. Rain coming, but who cares? Life is grand, and with you kindred spirits and kind souls around, it's a lot grander!


Keef, did they still have KPCOD when you were over there?


----------



## Rosebud

Ya know Hippie, life is grand if you do what you want and spend it with the folks you want to spend it with. I sure don't need much to make me happy. my husband and kids, my dogs, my flowers, my pot, my MP. The older I get the more I "edit" folks. Life really is too short to not have peace and joy. I swear something happened to me at 60 something, painted my house red and got rid of some folks that weren't adding to my peace filled existence.  It isn't all great, we have friends die and friends sick and friends who go off the deep end, but all in all life is good and I am glad to be here. 

I didn't watch any news yesterday.


----------



## Keef

Hippie - been a long time - KPCOD doesn't ring a bell !-- I mostly remember putting a dollar or two in my wall locker before heading out to party !- Go spend every dollar in my pocket !- Next day I'd take that dollar or two and head for the P.X. - buy some chocolate take it to the villiage and triple my money !  2-3 trips and I was ready for the liquor store !-- I could buy a bottle of  Crown Royal for $5 and sell it in the Ville for $25 - mid afternoon I had cash and was Making plans for the night's party !   I could get Levi jeans sent in from the states and make a killing !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy !- I hear Green Santa is headed your way !-- keep your eyes open - Green Santa is a good man and we have worked him this spring !-- Told the old man to rest up because we gonna work him in the fall too !-


----------



## bozzo420

Rose ,I just learned how to block all those political adds off Facebook.  just right click upper right corner and click do not see anymore from this site. bam no more. all right and left political stuff all gone. and if anymore comes up they are gone to. lol life is good


----------



## Keef

'68/'69 (?) Democratic Convention in Detroit -- Salma Alabama -- Kent State -- The Rodney King Beating - The Watts Riots -- I'm sure I missed some but -- it starts again !-- I'm no Ostrich !- I will not bury my head in the sand and pretend all is well in the world ! Perhaps this time we'll find a solution instead of might makes right !  It's much deeper than just racial injustice !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I guess Detroit's close, but it was in Chicago.

According to the guys I knew that were in Korea in the early '60s, when it came time to rotate back to the states, if you had an STD, you stayed until it was cleared up, so they stayed away from the "local gals" for the last 30 days in country in fear of not being able to go home on time.
Korean Pu--y Cut Off Date!

Gonna burn another bowl of bubble and go set in the van with a notepad and a tape measure. Time to finalize the plans.........


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Ya know Hippie, life is grand if you do what you want and spend it with the folks you want to spend it with.
> 
> I didn't watch any news yesterday.


 
You are a wise lady, indeed! So many people never figure it out, and it's right there in front of you.

Peace.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I'm loaded  at least U knew what I meant !-- STD in Korea ?-  Back in my day penicillin would cure just about anything !-- Had to get a few rounds on antibiotics myself !--  When the Korea Police would make a sweep to pick up all prostitutes without proper documention -- I could usually talk them into releasing a few- hey that's my sister in law and her friend - what ever would work !-- The girls always looked after me once they saw that I was keeping as many as possible out of jail !-- They had no real choice in their choice of profession !- Women were 2nd class citizens and the family usually kick them out to live on the street the goal was to have boys ! I became good friends with some of the girls !-  and it wasn't always about sex !-- They taught me the ways of the streets !  I got tore down one night and someone took my wallet !-- Next day one of the girls brought my wallet back intact with nothing missing and warned me about the girl who had taken it !


----------



## Keef

Happy Smoke-- was what we called weed in Korea!


----------



## umbra

temple x bpu now being called temple booty. Surfinc's pix


----------



## Rosebud

I would smoke that, thanks Umbra. So looks like a hybrid to me.  Man he has that plant in a TINY pot...


----------



## Keef

Need more 411 on the growing technique !-- I'm with Rose - that pot is too small for the plant !- My guess is it's a 4x4 hydro pot with ceramic rocks !-- mini ebb and flow hydro ?  Where's the rest of the roots ?  She also looks a lot like the Snow Leopard !


----------



## Kraven

Nice finish Umbra, she looks phenomenal to me.


----------



## Kraven

Up again, the nightmares return. They come and they go, I hate it when they are here. Some things cannot be undone nor unseen....that will be my punishment for life. I don't talk about my PTSD much since it seems everyone has it now, besides I'm not one for sympathy, I signed up for the crap. It's funny how a recruiter can convince a kid that the business of war is the way to go. Now that I'm older I have come to realize that we are always in conflict with other countries, since we have run out of places to conquest we now fight each other right here at home. Our beloved Union is tearing apart at the seams. This is not what I fought for, I believed in this country once enough to give my life, so did many of my friends.....I visit their graves from time to time. When are we going to learn that we gain more by giving than by taking. I'm sad, sad for all the awful things I have done in the name of our once great nation. Finishing up my second bowl, just trying to ease the pain.


----------



## yooper420

The pain of war never goes away, it just hides from time to time, only to rear it`s ugly head again. You are stronger then it is, you have proven this. Take a deep breath and tell yourself this episode is over and done with. This is your private war, one which you are capable of winning. Be strong, peace brother.


----------



## yooper420

It`s time for "wake and bake" in Curmudgeonland. A good cup of coffee in one hand and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb in the other and let`s do it.


----------



## WeedHopper

War is just another word for " My God is real and your God is not".
All Wars are fought over Religion.
In sorry Kraven that so many Brave young Men and Women have been Jacked or lost thier lives over Politics and Religion,,makes me sick to see all these young Ppl coming back from these STUPID WARS all mangled in Body and Mind. Ive seen it 1st hand. I have friends who have done more then one tour in these Countries and they all say the samething.


----------



## WeedHopper

MORNING Yooper,Krav, and all.
Time to shake this off and Wake aband Bake.


----------



## yooper420

War and religion. Does not sound like they go together, but most, if not all, wars are fought because my religious beliefs are different then your religious beliefs. And people wonder why some of us do not believe in religion. Plain and simple......WAR SUCKS. How can anybody claim that their religion condones killing another because you do not believe in the same god I do ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Humans believe in allot of **** they have never seen,,,Go Figure.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, hopper and the rest of yall. krav i hope you can get them under control. bowl was good and coffee is too. yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ok,,time for my Medicated Toast and some good ole Scambled eggs. Yummy in the tummy. Then im headed to Ft Worth Federal Building to work.


----------



## Hippie420

Good morning, Old Farts. May you all find peace in your hearts on this gloomy, rainy day. Keep in mind; We are still above the sod, not under. That, in itself, is worth a smile!

I've never been what you call religious (common sense always prevailed), but I'm pretty sure my worst day above ground will beat the hell out of my best day below ground.


----------



## Rosebud

kraven, thank you for sharing that. Thanking you for your service seems trite. I am horrified by what we ask our "boys and girls" to do. You are a great writer and i am wondering if writing is therapeutic for you. If so please do more.  What you wrote up there needs to be read. You need a bigger audience..  You speak the truth. We need truth. who's truth? yours. 

I am sending you the very best of love I have. I guess thank you for being you. The world is better because you are in it. huge hugs.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Old Farts. May you all find peace in your hearts on this gloomy, rainy day. Keep in mind; We are still above the sod, not under. That, in itself, is worth a smile!
> 
> I've never been what you call religious (common sense always prevailed), but I'm pretty sure my worst day above ground will beat the hell out of my best day below ground.




Good post Hippie.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you all for your kinds words, I don't really talk about it much....

Coffee is about done and I'm packing a bowl, was finally able to get a few hours sleep. Gonna make my day off today a productive one.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- There can never be peace between the followers of the sons of Abraham !- - Sorry but there is the root of the problem !-- May U find peace Kraven !-- It'll never go away but U can find a way to live with it !--  Peace in our world seems to mean a kinder gentler machine gun hand !  Took me a long to to realize that being a deviant in an "F**ked up world is a good thing !--  Think I'll just get real high and watch the world go by !--- The reality of our world is that might makes right !


----------



## yooper420

More medication, more medication. Where`s my bowl and a cold drink ? Ah, here we go, let`s have at it.


----------



## Rosebud

Coffee and dank..marriage made in heaven.


----------



## Kraven

Starting my second cup of coffee and my third bowl, cheers everyone


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> Coffee and dank..marriage made in heaven.


 
Rosebud,
Already accomplished that, now it`s time for ice water and a bowl, another marriage made in heaven. Peace and Luv.


----------



## Keef

I'm with U Rose !- all this talk of war and death reminds me a story of a boy called " James 3 "-- gonna be a nice day today got errands !- not ready to tackle replacing the garage door opener yet ! Yard needs to be cut !- think I'll just take another toke or two first !


----------



## Kraven

Yea i have a ton to do outside today, may get sideways and then use power tools today...lol


----------



## Rosebud

Please don't Kraven.  We want you intact..


----------



## Kraven

lol, I'll be safe Mrs. Rose. I was think about blowing the back yard off and picking up sticks for the burn pile.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh ok, then go ahead.. phewy.


----------



## Keef

Keef + morphine + sawsall = E.R. Visit with many stitches !


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Coffee and dank..marriage made in heaven.


 Make that Coke and dank, according to me and the Michigan State Police. I had an old school chum that became a local yokel right after high school. He showed me a MSP memo that was sent to all local LEO's that mentioned the fact that if you saw a long hair walking down the street with a Coke in hand, find an excuse to do a stop and frisk. Guess they knew about "cotton mouth"? 

It would be an illegal search and the ACLU would be on them like white on rice, but it happened. Hell, back when I was a youngster, if you had long hair and saw a state bull pass by, all you had to do was look in the rear view mirror and watch him hit the brakes, flip a U turn, and light up the red and blinkies. Didn't make me strike my colors back then, and it still won't. Those concrete bunks would feel nice on my tired old spine. It's also nice to have three lawyers in the family, too!


----------



## Keef

Stories of Po-Po in the news remind me of a cop when I was still in school !--  If he had question U wouldn't answer he'd take U to the riverbottom (flood plain) and hangcuff U around a tree!- He would then sit in the car with the headlights on U to attract the mosquitos !-- He would get his questions answered without raising a finger !-  Them big mosquitos would eat U up !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im setting out back drinking a Dos Equis and smoking a bowl.


----------



## Kraven

Looks great WH, just sitting here inside sparking up a bowl myself.


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh yeah and i got some Chicken on the Grill. Yehaaaaaaaa
Yall come on over,,ill share wit ya.


----------



## umbra

wh that looks very inviting. it is about 3 pm here and 94*, so time for a dip in the pool. got home a little early and took some pix in the tent. tranquil elephantizer and tangie


----------



## Kraven

Quality meds my man, nice job Umbra.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sweet Umbra


----------



## yooper420

Bud porn, bud porn, umbra got some hellacious bud porn.


----------



## umbra

thanks everyone. my son decided to out do me and is taking pix of the strawberry cookies outside. some of the trichomes are purple. I'll post those later


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper`s got chicken on the grill ya`ll. He even invited us, so we don`t gotta crash his party.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice shots of beautiful dank Umbra. Looking very nice.  Let's see what the "boy" can do..lol

WH, i think i could sit there just fine and smoke with you. Nice pic too. 

I took the day off. did nothing. I never do that. I did work out but had an off day there too.. It is great when you can do that once in a while.


----------



## umbra

here ya go...strawberry cookies


----------



## WeedHopper

Wow,,,thats some sweet looking Cookies Bro. Awesome job.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, he wins... Acts like his dad is Umbra or something.  How did we get strawberry cookies? Just beautiful and interesting to look at.


----------



## umbra

I bought them from Riot seeds


----------



## yooper420

Strawberry bud porn. Flavored bud porn, will wonders ever cease ? Beautiful girls ya got there.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, i am the first one here? Yooper, i hope you are asleep. Got up to smoke some pot and let the dogs out.

Happy May DayView attachment lily of the valley.jpg​


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose ,,morning folks. 1ST of May,,just means Bills are due,,crap. Lol


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Rosebud, WeedHopper and the rest of the OFC. Up and at `em, it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.

PS,
Get my pension check on the 18th of the month.


----------



## giggy

morning rose, hopper, yoop and the rest of the ofc. i got to go move the grand dauther home from collage for three weeks then back again. having my coffee but no bake yet, but soon.


----------



## yooper420

Gonna take my wife on her first excursion out to "Wally World" since her fall. Hardest part is getting in and out of the truck. Looks to be a nice day to go and take the dogs along for the ride (66 miles one way). Fun, fun, fun now `till daddy takes the T-Bird away.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> PS,
> Get my pension check on the 18th of the month.


 
The Old Hen's & mine show up direct deposit on the first of the month. I love rocking chair money.

The big glowing ball in the sky has graced us with it's presence. Supposed to get up to 77 today, but right now it's 42. Got the seat covers for the new buggy, but they'll wait for Old Saul to warm it up a bit.

Thanks for the bud porn, Umbra. Love it!

Yoop, I'll bet I can walk to Wally World quicker than you can drive to yours. I'm out in the sticks with deer in my back yard (front yard, too), yet I've got a Walmart a mile away. Wife shops there a bit, but I prefer to drive or walk the two miles to town and buy from the local businesses. There's a hardware there that I used to go to when I was a child, still owned by the same family.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning. 66 miles. I thought my 33 miles was bad.   got to get some mushrooms before the weekenders get here tomorrow.


----------



## yooper420

Have not seen any Morel`s yet.  I`m looking in the two spots in my yard where I`ve found `em before.


----------



## Rosebud

Where is Keef?   Umbra, i want a little smoke report from that purple beauty up there. Gosh that is pretty.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

66 miles 

think I'm about 7

damn... 66! [shakes head, mutters... 66?]

:48:


PS
been as far up the mitten as Traverse city... mitten miles have a way of "moving along" 
but still 66?!


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, just been busy this am, sitting down for a smoke and decide what today will hold....will I just get really high and watch cartoons or will I go out back and do yard work all afternoon? Got to work for the next three days and 12/12 is a tough schedule for three or four days running. Thinking I will get really stoned and watch cartoons :48:


----------



## Hippie420

I vote cartoons! Sometimes ya just gotta take some personal time. I take a LOT of it since I retired.

Wish the OFC could have been there to see the Hippie doing hand stands, trying to get the seat covers on! Would have kept you laughing for hours. I had two geese "helping" me, at least they thought they were. Nothing like being upside down in the floor board and having a goose chewing on your sandals. I managed to finish up before she got to the toes.

These covers are RUDE! Look like something you'd see in a Tijuana ***** house. Love 'em. Cheap, too!


----------



## WeedHopper

You go Hippie,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

pic hippie...pic's man  O by the way...got really stoned and watched cartoons, then took a nap lol


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> here ya go...strawberry cookies



nice!


----------



## giggy

cartoon network is number one for me unless i'm watching history tlc or the discovery channel.


----------



## Rosebud

I can't quit eating chocolate.


----------



## umbra

we will be taking that cookie and a couple of tangies this weekend so I'll let you know how they are. I have to agree with Kraven, Hippie we need pix. Rose, you might like my Box of Chocolates. It has a dark semi sweet chocolate, almost witch hazel astringent, menthol smell.


----------



## yooper420

Good Saturday morning OFC. Got up in time to watch "Tractor Tales" from the "U.S. Farm Report" show. Hippie owes us pictures of his van. Umbra can always grace us with more of his bud porn.

PS,
Time for "wake and bake" ya`ll.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, keef and the rest of the ofc. happy saturday to all.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Yoop,Keef,Gig,,what up. lol
Im Waked and Baked,,watching The Rifleman. Yehaaaaa


----------



## thegloman

Good Morning OFC!
Had to get up early again.  The new puppy is NEEDY. lol
So far today I'm "twice baked". lol

Been trying to pop some beans that green santa brought me, but they are being very stubborn.  I was able to crack the seam on 1 without hurting it, so I'll see if IT will send out a tap root.  "White Elephant"   It sure sounds like a good cross to me.

Gonna put a few of the freebies Nirvana sent me out today.  I'm SO ready to get em going!

Well, peace out y'all. Have a very green day!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,  How is everyone today?  Gloman, i understand the excitement of new seeds. Im just so excited for all these new genetics..woohoo.

Keef, how you feeling today. I am reading up on herbs. Man, i wish i could have known when i was 18 that I would love to study chinese medicine.  I know we could help your face pain.
Oh well, for now helping people with pain and illness with cannabis will just have to do. 
Have a great spring day ya'll.


----------



## yooper420

gloman,
Have you tried "scarifying" your seeds before trying to germinating them ? Very easy to do. Take an empty toilet paper tube and put a piece of sand paper in it. Put seeds inside, hand over each end and shake, rattle and roll. Easy, done and germinate. Just an idea.


----------



## Rosebud

I squish every seed I plant. if it squishes it is out of there. I sow everything in soil. No water, no nothing, if it makes it thru being squished it will pop.  I like Mandala's thing about sowing seeds. http://mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide

I know you been doing it for years, just wanted to add my gardeners two cents.


----------



## yooper420

After the scarifying the seeds, I put them directly into soil to germinate and grow in 3" coco coir pots, then pot and all into 6" coco coir pots, then into the 5 gallon plastic pots.


----------



## Keef

I be O.K. !- Over did it hurt my neck then face locked up from a pressure change !--  I killed a batch of seed by putting them into vermiculite and putting the basket in my aerocloner !-- stayed too wet !- I got a mess of seed growing one of my blackline Widow clones -- she's the one I wanted to cross with that T.E. male!- I may have taken those other seed too soon - not this time !-- took clones yesterday - another month I'll have bloom full !-- be taking momma T.E. in a few days then the root stock goes back to veg. to reveg. and do it again !-


----------



## Keef

Rose -- just because the Chinese have been using some of these medicines for thousands of year-- it ain't the be all end all !- once they start compounding with tiger bone- bear gallbladder and " Unicorn Horn" they just stepped off into the B.S. zone ! - stay away from the nightshades !


----------



## Kraven

Hey OFC home for lunch, having a rough day, be glad when I end it tonight @ 7:30....nobody has done crap so I'm having to clear up three admits from yesterday while trying to do my job today....just sucks, wish I could just stay home and smoke, my stomach pain would appreciate it.


----------



## bozzo420

I just repotted 6 of my seeds into a 1 gallon pot.   next stop in the ground. planted 11 in pro-mix in a solo cup .10 popped.  just planted  them.


----------



## Rosebud

Woohoo!


----------



## Hippie420

Had a small earthquake here awhile ago. It was a 4.2 down by Galesburg according to the USGS. I felt it. Shook the bed and the house made a cracking sound.

Here's the rude seat covers/rug/wheel cover: 

View attachment DSCN0071.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Very Cool Hippie.  The earth is pissed, i do believe.. One out in the ocean under Oregon too.. Glad it wasn't huge.

Pruning the lilac tree... huffing and puffing.


----------



## Keef

Green Santa came to Texas when I wasn't looking !-- Nice !- I Like Green Santa !--


----------



## Kraven

Niiiiiice Hippie, love the covers bro.


----------



## Hippie420

Rude, ain't they? No rules when building a hippie van! 

View attachment kjgfy.png


----------



## Keef

Hippie U Da Man !-- The seat covers and humor too !-- I'm amused !  Ya'll know that earthquake wasn't my fault right ?


----------



## umbra

lol


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC off to the "W" place again, day two of three...... Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the the rest. happy sunday, having my bowl and waiting on the java.


----------



## yooper420

Good Sunday morning OFC. Krav`s up bright and early, off to work, sorry about the swear word. Sunday morning ritual time, the OFC`s favorite one, it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.

PS,
Good morning giggy.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Really like them wild seat covers. They`re you bro. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Hippie you don't rock that in your vehicle do you?
Do you wear spandex bike shorts also? LoL


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and dank. hippie i was wondering what you was gonna do with the van, them some wild seat covers.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys!!!


----------



## jaga

thegloman said:


> Good Morning OFC!
> Had to get up early again.  The new puppy is NEEDY. lol
> So far today I'm "twice baked". lol
> 
> Been trying to pop some beans that green santa brought me, but they are being very stubborn.  I was able to crack the seam on 1 without hurting it, so I'll see if IT will send out a tap root.  "White Elephant"   It sure sounds like a good cross to me.
> 
> Gonna put a few of the freebies Nirvana sent me out today.  I'm SO ready to get em going!
> 
> Well, peace out y'all. Have a very green day!


Hey Globro 
we was thinking of you an now I have a peak an see you are here:smoke1:great to see you still about ,,,Hows the rest of you guys I just dont seem to be able to get here when you are awake :smoke1:I had a donation from a guy an its soo helped my grow :vap-Bong_smoker::banana:Hope all you OFC are very well an keep the wake an bake going cause I will synchronize with you an join in if you dont mind 
High Keef Hippie Yooper  an the rest of the gang,,,ave a brilliant day
I am gonna have a look at the white elephant it sounds like it could be a massive plant    

View attachment DSC_0735.jpg


----------



## Keef

Jaga - How have U been ?-- Your evening our morning !- Leave a message if no one is around - U never know?- some of us keep strange hours and we have 5 (?) times zones in the states !-  I have my 2 Widow lines and used a Tranquil Elephantizer dad on them!- The seed from my pink line Widow are what RWS called White Elephant - I was in a hurry to get them by spring that I may have harvested them to soon- My other Widow ,my black line , I have a clone heavy with seed and I am not taking them until they are ready !-  We got Gloman growing indoors as well as outdoors !- It's amazing I have smoked my Widow grown in three different conditions and each is different !- Gloman - what U doing indoors - keep doing it !-


----------



## yooper420

jaga,
Good morning ol` buddy, great to see ya coming by. Hope all`s well in your world. How`s your better half ? Looks like your girls are doing great.


----------



## Hippie420

000StankDank000 said:


> Do you wear spandex bike shorts also? LoL


 While I've got the legs for 'em, I'm just a retro Woods Rat Michigan Hippie, not a Kalifornia modern day hippie, but I do like the way your mind runs.

Good morning brothers and sister. Another glorious day in the mitten. Been putting it off all spring, but I think it's time to mow. Hate that first mow. When you start, you keep doing it 'til the white stuff comes back.

Jaga, my brother from across the pond! Good to hear from you again. How's the Misses?

I think the next step on the bus project is going to be a kicker set of tunes for it and a light show. Those new RGB LEDs are going to make the visuals easy.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. hippie ,I use to have an amplifier and big speakers in my Pontiac, and would drive around town with the boom box blasting Hank Williams sr. singing your cheating heart. got a lot of looks.
Just transplanted my 2 biggest clones in a pot. they are late ,but it is what it is. As soon as they grow a bit I'll start forcing them. should be finished around the first of Aug. I usually start them right now ,but their not ready yet.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## giggy

yall wish me luck, i just put 4-white widow, 4-white elephant, 4-ghost train haze #9, 4-blue dream, 2-phantom cookies, and 1-purple pine berry fem on to germ. if this works out this will be a big breeding season.


----------



## Keef

Bout tired of this face pain - getting a little ragged !--  Been better today !-- Good Luck Giggy !  -- I took that T.E. momma and she's looks like she'll reveg for me !-  Won't be long and I'll have a nice supply of T.E. clones !-- Still working with tiny cuts right now but most are rooting !-- I wanted something powerful and unique when the law changes and thought I might have to breed it !-- This T.E. might be exactly what I wanted ! I'm good !


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck Giggy.

Feel better now Keef.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds great giggy...make some beans bro


----------



## Keef

Did U see the terrorist attack in Garland Texas ?-- 2 guys with assault rifles one law dog wounded 2 terrorist killed !- Don't they know this is Texas !- Ever- Body got a gun and I believe it is terrorist hunting season round here !-


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Sleep evades me, so it`s "wake and bake" time. Anyone else up yet ?


----------



## Kraven

yea yoop, but im on my way to the "W" place, enjoy your wake and bake, I'm having a wake and ***** at the moment, be glad when today is over, that place pisses me off from time to time, and the last two days have been hell, and today aint gonna get much better.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Feel for ya bro, can sure understand when work gets to be hell. Think I can remember that long ago. Anyway we`re here for ya.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- I think I might live !- -  Sometimes medical field make U wonder what U really doing !- I helped a podiatrist fix the feet of just about every nursing home patient in the area !- most on people who couldn't walk anyway !  Wha?? It don't have to make sense if it makes money !   Smoke'm if U got'm my peeps !- Life don't always make sense but if U stay high it doesn't bother U as much !


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, krav and the rest. yoop sorry you can't sleep, i go through them stages and really never get more then 4 to 6 hours anyway. krav i got to do the w thing too, but today is mine safety class. i checked the beans this morning and them are all still floating, but will go in paper towels this evening. everybody have a great day.


----------



## giggy

morning keef you slipped in on me.


----------



## yooper420

Last night I got 2-2 I/2 hours of sleep, normally get 3-4 hours of sleep. Life goes on.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning ye old Potheads. Time to start a new Contract and i get to work close to home. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. it's so dry ,and the AH around don't know not to burn in the spring time . so there was a plane flying right over my house over and over  in small circles. I thought the swat team was coming . nope fire close to me lol. I was in panic mode.


----------



## Keef

Hopper !- That wasn't really fair what ya'll did up there in in Garland !- Mohamed Cartoon Contest ?-- That was a Jihad trap!- -2 assault rifles and body armor against a cop with a pistol ?-- They coulda left all that SWAT stuff at home !  Dropped them in they tracks !


----------



## Hippie420

Afternoon, Old Farts. Yoop, I wish I'd have checked the site this morning. Didn't get to sleep myself until 06:00.

Big brother petered out on visiting Mom yesterday. I was mowing the yard when she called. I could tell she had the blues over his no-show. Figured someone would be mowing it long after her and I both were under the sod, so I finished the front and headed her way. Loaded her into the bus and took a 50 mile tour. Went past my childhood home (north end of Flint; Had a gun on my hip and another in my pocket).

Back yard and the field still need mowing, but my Little Darling had such a good time, I figure I did the right thing. When they're 94, a smart man doesn't put off visits for tomorrow. When it comes right down to it, none of us are guaranteed one.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, what a treat for your mom. Very good son.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie, that`s about my normal schedule. Wow, at 94 your mom still sounds spry and alert, that`s fantastic man. My father-n-law will be 92 next month, but, unfortunately, he`s out in left field most of the time anymore. What ya got new for the "Hippie Van" ?


----------



## Keef

Got Cha !- been playing pH roller coaster since I switched to RO water !-  Simple answer if I would have openned my eyes !- My fresh drawn RO water has a pH of 4.7 !-  Ran some yesterday morning and let it sit for 24 hours - pH is 5.7 now !-- Keef's kosher RO water !- Draw it up and let it sit for 24 hours before using !-  Tranquil Elephantizer I own Yo Azz !-- And breeding a T.E. to my black line Widow is now a matter of stubbornness !- I have another half dozen F-1 T.E. seed - I'll make another male and start over !- If I have to do that - I'll clone that boy and  we'll breed him to anything and everything that gets in the way !-  Ain't nothing worthwhile comes easy ! Quess that means I ain't quiting !  In the mean time I'll just make me about a bazzilion T.E. clones !- Go ahead !-- Pass that Law !- I double coon dog dare U !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper !- That wasn't really fair what ya'll did up there in in Garland !- Mohamed Cartoon Contest ?-- That was a Jihad trap!- -2 assault rifles and body armor against a cop with a pistol ?-- They coulda left all that SWAT stuff at home !  Dropped them in they tracks !


Yeah we wanted it to be a fair Gun Fight. Lol
We dont need the Swat Teams in TEXAS,, even the Teachers carry guns.


----------



## yooper420

giggy going farming, impressive line up ya got going there. They gonna keep ya busy bro.


----------



## Keef

Fair Gunfight ?- That's funny Hopper ? What's that even mean ?-


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, just winding down from a crappy day, wow three in a row, it will get better just had a few sucky days. Now I'm happily stoned and chilling out watching Scooby-Doo


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Glad you can let it go... or @ least act like it.

The wife is talking to her friend right now who just got hired on to a major hospital in the area.  
30 or so, single mom, straight A's through the classes... 

there's more than book smarts REQUIRED for that job.

Here's to :48: the current, past and future RN's!!


----------



## Rosebud

I will smoke to that!!!!! Here's to RN's!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Keef and good morning to the rest of the O.F.C. An official call to the first session of "wake and bake" of the day is in order, so let`s do it. Wake and bake, wake and bake, wake and bake ya`ll.


----------



## Kraven

GOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOONING OFC. Got a good nights sleep, gonna just garden and smoke today, it's sunny and beautiful what a day to be alive ! Drinking my coffee and packing a bowl, will join ya yoop. Morning Joe and Rose, nice words...I appreciate them. :48:


----------



## Keef

Yoop - How did the wife handle the trip ?-- I bet she's gonna be sore today !-- Where's Hippie ?- I was thinking about that van !-- needs some of them hub caps that keep spinning when U stop  !-- some hydraulics so U can drop that thing down low so Momma Hippie can climb in easier !  One of those car printed car wraps !- they could make the van match the seat covers !  That thing would look like it was moving even when it was sitting still !


----------



## giggy

morning keef, yoop, krav and the rest. all my beans were still floating last night so i waited till this morning to put them in paper towels. so i hope to find some tap roots soon. yall have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kraven

Green mojo giggy. hope they have tails today


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> giggy going farming, impressive line up ya got going there. They gonna keep ya busy bro.


i sure hope so bro, i need to build up some stock beans and herbs after all green santa loves to fly around. i ordered a light so i can remake make my indoor setup. so later this season i'll start me some mom plants and start cloning for bud.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> Green mojo giggy. hope they have tails today


you and me both bro. you not w word today?


----------



## Kraven

No just chilling today and tomorrow then back for two and then my three day weekend


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
The wife tolerated the trip pretty well, it just wore her out. 
Spinning hubcaps = moving target practice. (hate them stupid things).
Van to match the seat covers ? (do not give him any ideas).


----------



## Keef

Kraven - Giggy - Ya'll have a good day !- Save some room Giggy !-- There WILL be fertile seed from a T.E. - Widow cross !  - My T.E. momma be revegging for me !-  I don't have room for a mother so I just clone from clones !--  Might have to keep that T.E. in veg making clones for awhile though !


----------



## Hippie420

Ain't goin' fer no spinners, Cuz! I remember setting at a stop light when a severely tanned individual pulled up next to me in a Caddy that had 'em. Kicked my vertigo in like a big dog! Damn near pushed the brake pedal through the floor pan thinking I was still rolling.

Tunes first, cargo area next, and paint for last. You're gonna love it.......


----------



## Keef

Gloman got one of those White Elephant seed to germ !- He says the shell is so hard it won't bust on it's own !- gently opened the shell and got a tap root !- Now we know !- Makes me feel better !- Been trying to figure out what I did wrong !  Gonna be some Tranquil Elephantizer X White Widow growing in the homeland this year !  Maybe we can find another monster to add to the gene pool !  Still think it'll be hard to beat the T.E. !


----------



## giggy

keef not sure but seems i read that over time cloning from clone you loose potency, you might want to check into it. i know we had some really good skunk and after a couple years it wasn't any better then the brick weed, just looked and smelled better.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Gloman got one of those White Elephant seed to germ !- He says the shell is so hard it won't bust on it's own !- gently opened the shell and got a tap root !- Now we know !- Makes me feel better !- Been trying to figure out what I did wrong !  Gonna be some Tranquil Elephantizer X White Widow growing in the homeland this year !  Maybe we can find another monster to add to the gene pool !  Still think it'll be hard to beat the T.E. !


i sanded one of the widow seeds but i may check into that with all of them. i can't believe they all were still floating after close to 32 hours.


----------



## Rosebud

giggy, why do you do all that to seeds? I just pop them in soil and the sprout?  Just wondering.

Good morning boys.. rb is a little grumpy this morning, a cable guy wants in our backyard? too early...need more coffee and more girl scout cookies..

Have a good day you OFC !


----------



## Kraven

:holysheep: a grumpy rosebud


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, i am over it now thanks to you Kraven. LOL


----------



## Keef

Giggy - I read that but I also read about clone only varieties 20-30 years old !  Has Chem Dawg #4 become less potent ?- From a single plant in 1991 and she still rocks !-- I've seen only good cloning from clones !-- These two Widow lines of mine have adapted to my grow technique and thrive and I take clones every 2 week's from clones and they're almost 2 years old and show no signs of slowing !-- The potentcy is set by genetics and expressed by the conditions in which it is grown !- There is no genetic degradation from cloning as far as I can tell !-- We get spring planting out the way maybe Green Santa will show up one day with a clone that has been cloned repeatedly for two year's and let U decide for your self if the potency is still there - she'll ring your bell but this T.E. will beech slap U !


----------



## Rosebud

I had medicine woman for 5 years as a clone and I thought she was losing some pop, but now I think i was just so used to her i built up a tolerance.

I wish we had studies to tell us whether clones do lose their potency. I don't see how they could really. Genetic wise..how could that happen?


----------



## Kraven

I believe what I read about is that the clone ages as you repeat the process, a clone from a 2 year old plant is two years old....the controversy comes when the discussion centers around the fact the the plant is programed to be an annual plant, is there degradation as the cells age...from there it really just gets into opinion so yes there is not a real definitive answer yet, much more research is needed in my opinion.


----------



## Keef

I know at first my Widow used to abuse me !- Pushed me off the dunes !- I've adapted and I can smoke her and go to the store without getting lost or forgetting why I was at the store !- I think that's a good thing !-- I got one of them jewelers loops and the tricomes are just as crowded !- I'll be moving on over the next year !- My pink line Widow will be first to go then when the child of T.E. and my Black line Widow is on line I may let the black line go !- The T.E. will be with me until I find something more impressive !  Hey Rose !- this used to be my planting technique !- put the seed in dirt- water -- plant grow !


----------



## Keef

What Kraven said !-- Except how can U explain clone only varieties decades old !  - I think it is as simple as - photos depend on daylight length to trigger bloom reaction and it can be reversed by returning daylight length ! -


----------



## Keef

There's a fine line between genius and crazy !- I like to use that line for a jump rope !


----------



## umbra

Kravenhead said:


> I believe what I read about is that the clone ages as you repeat the process, a clone from a 2 year old plant is two years old....the controversy comes when the discussion centers around the fact the the plant is programed to be an annual plant, is there degradation as the cells age...from there it really just gets into opinion so yes there is not a real definitive answer yet, much more research is needed in my opinion.


 There was a great discussion about this at the Emerald Cup between, subcool, mz jill, mean gene( he won the cup) and DJ Short. DJ claims he has a mother that is 20 years old and no genetic degradation. I was impressed with their knowledge on the subject. They talked about plants becoming woody and hard to clone and the ways around it.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> giggy, why do you do all that to seeds? I just pop them in soil and the sprout?  Just wondering.
> 
> Good morning boys.. rb is a little grumpy this morning, a cable guy wants in our backyard? too early...need more coffee and more girl scout cookies..
> 
> Have a good day you OFC !


i always germ in paper towels, but was told that these beans were old (white widow, and white elephant) so i tried the soak then paper towel this time. when i was young i did just soil but now i germ then put it in soil. what made me change was when half of my seeds didn't sprout and had to redo everything.


----------



## Rosebud

thanks giggy, it was really none of my business. But if they are old I guess that makes sense... Keep up the good work.:vap-Bong_smoker:

Interesting Umbra.. Genetically speaking only it seems it would be the same forever, but i know not much.  Wish i could have heard that discussion.  Awesomeness.


----------



## Kraven

Me too Rose, that topic  really interests me. Umbra, what was their general opinion ?


----------



## umbra

the general concept supported by all the breeders there, was that certain precautions should be taken for long term growing and all those breeders had moms and dads that were more than 10 years old. None showed genetic loss from the original. They were of the opinion that they would be no difference. DJ mentioned he has released less 30% of his moms, and he said he uses 28K watts for lighting them. Darn, that is a warehouse just for moms. There is a recording of this conversation at the cup. I have seen it on 1 of the sites, maybe cannazon...maybe on youtube.


----------



## umbra

I believe the issues with clone degradation is not from taking a cutting and rooting it, it is from making copies a dna strands using pcr (polymerase chain reaction ). This process splits the DNA helix and makes copies, because only certain nucleic acids will bond with each other, the sequence is automatic. However, after 1000's and 1000's of copies, they don't always sequence correctly. Part of the pcr is a scanner that scan the dna strand after it is copied, if it is not correct it is discarded.


----------



## Kraven

That makes sense, I was always leaning toward the concept that there is little to none but never could find definitive science to back up my hypothesis.


----------



## Hippie420

Took a drive to Owosso this afternoon. Look what followed me home. Old Hen's happy as a pig in ****. 

View attachment DSCN0076.JPG


----------



## Kraven

Nice hippie, what a treat


----------



## umbra

Hippie we have a dog that followed my son home, and he has turn out to be a great dog. good luck


----------



## Rosebud

What a darling puppy, border collie or Ause shepard?  So sweet. I hope no one is missing him.  He is very huggable. Thanks for posting.. i am in love.  I want to kiss him.  He will be smart I bet.

So umbra after 1000's of cutting the dna doesn't always line up right? Did i understand that?


----------



## Hippie420

He's a Shetland Sheepdog, or "Sheltie". I don't think the lady is going to miss him as much as I miss the $500 outta my wallet!

The Old Hen said she wanted to give me a couple of bills for tricking up the bus for our anniversary and the five bills would run us a bit tight for the month. I told her it was worth every penny if it took a little of the pain out of her heart. The bus can wait. It's good to see her smile again.


----------



## Rosebud

AWESOME!!!!!!! I was so worried about the previous owner... YAYAYAYA!!!  I love him already, whats his name?   Glad you could make your wife happy.


----------



## Keef

The word clone the way we use it has absolutely nothing in common with cloning as in Dolly the Sheep!-  Cool pup Hippie !- He looks comfortable in his new home !-- What's his name ?-


----------



## Hippie420

Gotta give him one. It'll come.


----------



## Keef

I think Doobie is a good name for a Hippie dog !


----------



## Keef

Bogart ?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> What a darling puppy, border collie or Ause shepard? So sweet. I hope no one is missing him. He is very huggable. Thanks for posting.. i am in love. I want to kiss him. He will be smart I bet.
> 
> So umbra after 1000's of cutting the dna doesn't always line up right? Did i understand that?


 No, not from taking clones, from replicating a DNA strand using pcr.


----------



## Rosebud

thank you.


----------



## umbra

https://youtu.be/GvD-jRsq4PA


----------



## umbra

emerald cup video

https://youtu.be/V1_1qeD7Pjk


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Glad you could make your wife happy.


 I can still make her laugh, and I can still make her blush.

We were in the bank a few years back, and she was asking the manager about how she could set up online banking. The manager started to explain things to her, and she quickly told her that I was the "computer savvy" one in the family. The manager looked at me and said, "You're familiar with the internet?"

I replied, "Ebay and porn."

Many colors of red in the wife's face! Manager got a giggle, too.


----------



## MR1

Cool pup Hippie, looks like a little Lassie.


----------



## Hippie420

The next dog in the house was supposed to be my pick, but after seeing the devastation in her eyes, I had to let her get another Sheltie.

I prefer sight hounds. I had an Afghan when I was a kid, followed by four Borzois. The next dog was supposed to be either a Saluki or a Greyhound. Oh, well. The little fella sure is cute! Besides, there might be a Fennec Fox in my future....


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, Old Farts! Wake up!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Who woke me up ?-- Is this what they Oh Dark Thirty ?- Woke up stiff and sore - as usual !-- Hippie we got a greyhound race track in the area and they're always looking for homes for retired runners - I could send U a whole pack !


----------



## Keef

After Monday and Tuesday - even the calender says *** !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Hippie, Keef and the rest of the not yet up OFC. Neat puppy ya got there. Sight Hound lover huh ? Have had two Scottish Deerhounds and said I wanted a Saluki, a smaller Sight Hound, next. Only breeder I found lives a couple miles from my son.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Nice dog hippie that's the style I like smart dogs.
Good morning old farts


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks,,gotta get my butt ready to head out tbe door. Later Gaters


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc... I had a lovely sleep, thanks to Ston-loc's candy... Made out of my own nurse larry... He is on to something with these...holy cow, so nice to wake up relaxed.. love.

Hippie, that was a funny story, you made me laugh out loud. Can't wait to have more pic's of the dog. How did he do last night? Sweet baby.

I have company coming so i gotta spruce up the joint .


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC coffee and and bowl in hand. Hippie glad the dog has a good home, and it's making your wife happy. You both have been through a lot. Gotta spruce up a bit myself today Rose, mother in law, brother in law and my little nephew are coming today since it's my wifes 46th birthday. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, thank you for the link, i am watching it now.. interesting stuff.


----------



## Keef

We were talking about clones yesterday -- U know I don't keep mothers but each plant is marked so I know what line the plant came from !-- Bozzo taught me that yes U can clone just about anytime in the plants cycle but taking cuts when the plant is about 3 weeks into bloom makes the best clones !- the plant has begun packing the leaf nodes closer and closer and growth is in over drive !-  When the cut revegges and develops roots all those leaf nodes will grow limbs and the plant begins to bush !- When that plant is moved to bloom and reaches that 3 weeks into bloom -I can take clones off it just like before !--  No need for a mother !


----------



## giggy

good morning everyone, this morning i dropped 4-ghost train haze #9, 4-blue dream and 2-phatom cookies in the soil. still waiting on the purple pine berry, white widow and white elephant. yall have a wonderful day folks. peace


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, tell the wife happy birthday for us. I kinda remember my wife's 46th, but it was 16 years ago......


----------



## Kraven

Thanks hippie, will do.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy birthday mrs kraven!!!!...oh to be 46 again...  Give her a hug from old farts. ha.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. happy birthday mrs kraven


----------



## Keef

Umbra in da house !- Hey I want to be 46 again too !-- I'm lazy Umbra I still haven't watched those links U posted !-- I think think every weed pharmer should have an aerocloner !- Start seed in Dec. Sex them and depending on where U at chop a strong girl into a bunch of clones rooted and ready for transplanting outside as soon as weather permits !- My original store bought cloner has 25 clone spots- cost me $25 - Take one girl and turn her into 25 for spring planting !-  Aerocloners do have one flaw - they have no filter and the holes in the micro sprayers clog up easily !-  Check regularly and no problem !


----------



## Keef

When RWS woke up this morning I had a pipe of T.E. ready !- She didn't ask what it was and I didn't tell her !-- Turned her into a wobblehead !-- We be keeping the T.E. - This be what I was looking for !  Make some fine e-cig juice !-  Don't know how to describe it !-  A nice soft earthy hit followed by an earthquake on the exhale !-- What was I saying ?


----------



## yooper420

Happy B-Day To Mrs. Kravenhead. Noon time, time to burn one in her honor. Here I go, join me. By the way, 46 ? Nice to be a youngin`. Enjoy your day.


----------



## giggy

happy b-day to mrs. krav.


----------



## Kraven

Wow we have had fun for my wife's B-day, took.... well she took me shopping...oh joy and then out for Chinese, now we are cooking home made taco's for dinner.  She says ty all for the B- Day wishes.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra in da house !- Hey I want to be 46 again too !-- I'm lazy Umbra I still haven't watched those links U posted !-- I think think every weed pharmer should have an aerocloner !- Start seed in Dec. Sex them and depending on where U at chop a strong girl into a bunch of clones rooted and ready for transplanting outside as soon as weather permits !- My original store bought cloner has 25 clone spots- cost me $25 - Take one girl and turn her into 25 for spring planting !- Aerocloners do have one flaw - they have no filter and the holes in the micro sprayers clog up easily !- Check regularly and no problem !


 My 1st hit of TE and it was sweet tasting. On the exhale I could feel my blood pressure drop about 10 points, very strong head rush.


----------



## Keef

This is what I was looking for Umbra !- I'll be making some mighty fine medicine out the T.E. !-- Might have to take a toke or two myself !-- strictly in the name science !   Stuff don't affect me none !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest as yall stroll in. purple pine berry goes in soil this evening, still waiting on the white widow and the white elephant. everybody have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

No wake and bake yet ? We gonna take care of that. It`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. Grab a cup of coffee in one hand, with a bowl in the other hand and have at it. Wake and bake ya`ll.

PS,
Good morning Keef and giggy.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning kids! Bubble in one hand and a Coke in the other. Sun is shining, grass to be mowed.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy - Those Widow seed were old and not the best quality to start with but I was hoping a few would germ for U !- Don't have a clue why those W.E. seed are refusing to bust !- Next day or two I'll be taking the other Widow girl with seed !-  They'll need to dry then chill before planting !- It's personal now !-- There WILL be some T.E. X W.W. fertile seed !--  Hippie how's that pup settling in ?- Wife still healing well Yoop?-


----------



## yooper420

Good morning hippie,
Good morning umbra,
Wife is healing, it`s just a slow, but steady process.
Did we name the new puppy yet ?
Still vertical, so life is good.
Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie how's that pup settling in ?


 

I think he likes the new digs. No name yet. Old Hen and Pullet will come up with something in time. 

View attachment IMG_20150506_141547886.jpg


----------



## Keef

Good to see U not spoiling him !-- Hope all survive the weather - air coming off the gulf at about 90% humidity headed northeast !- Storms coming guys !!


----------



## bozzo420

ok help me out. Since this is a pot site. I have always done clones, and I love doing clones. I just sent 25 south for 2 friends. and I'm left with 15 clones. but I also  popped some seeds. I have 10 nice seed plants up a few inches. 3rd set of leaves coming on. My problem is what the heck do I do? will these seed plants catch up to the clones in size? I just hate to toss good clones away. But I don't want to be over the 12 plant limit.
Do I go with the seed plan or split the crop? That would be a good way to find out  I guess. So for those that know ,what is the view? will the clones be bigger or will these little seeds catch them in size and output? All the seeds are feminized. 
the problem does not get any better. I popped the rest of the seeds. lol so far only one has not grown. 
so anybody compare seed plants to clone plants before?
get the wife a medical card and I would not have these problems.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie ..........I'm thinking Moe. one of the 3  stooges.


----------



## WeedHopper

How bout the movie Multiplicity? Funny as hell. Now thats Clones gone bad. Lol


----------



## Keef

Bozzo where ya been?- -  The devil U know ?- I don't have a answer Cuz -  Out by the deer stand would be my choice !  -- - Go-Go - Gorilla !


----------



## Keef

Got me worried Bozzo !-- I better go do a count and make sure I'm in the legal plant limit too !- Hopper what's the legal plant limit in Texas ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Very funny. Legal plant limit in Texas ,,,,Lol.
One plant will plant yur *** in Jail.


----------



## bozzo420

it's mushroom and garden prep season


----------



## yooper420

Any old farts still up ? Time to bake if you are. 
bozzo, finding any morels yet ?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. How about, let`s have a "wake and bake" session. Favorite beverage in one hand, with a bowl of GTH#9 in the other and have at it. Peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Mornin', Yoop and the rest. Got a good night's sleep with the aid of Miller Lite and bubble hash. It was Puppy Fight Club yesterday. Got my toes bit, nose bit, fingers bit, earring removed, and beard pulled. Loved every minute of it.

Everything is in new pots full of rocks. That Texas WW is getting huge! Looking at the leaves, she's (?) going to be sativa heavy. Sure don't need labels to tell it from the Afghanis.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Hippi,Yooper, Giggi,Crazyman,,,i mean KEEF. LOL
Where did you guys get TWW? Had some stuff last week called SHORELINE,,supposed to be a cut from South Texas,,something to do with a Gratefull Dead Concert. Was good smoke. Wake and bake,,well for me its wake and Toast.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hopper - - What can I say ?--- My Widow likes to travel !--  Something to do with a Grateful Dead Concert ?-- Don't be teasing ole Keef !- - U know I been wanting a Dawg !!- As in Chem Dawg !-- I would like to introduce the Dawg to my sweet little T.E. !-  Building me a Franken Plant out on the Island !   Need more coffee !-


----------



## giggy

morning everyone. last night i had one blue dream and this morning i have two. so it is on now, hope to have more today. yall have a great day.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. yes yoop morels everywhere.  going out as soon as I'm done here. 

those white widow's sure do look different from the rest of the bunch. I can pick them out without looking at the names.


----------



## Keef

Umbra did me right when I asked what was the most potent indica heavy variety I could lay hands on - He recommended The Tranquil Elephantizer !-- I haven't had much of it to smoke yet because after a taste it was more important to me to make clones of it !  My Widow is good weed but smoking that T.E.. was like being happy with black and white T.V. - Then seeing color T.V. !  -- So for now I make clones !


----------



## Keef

They got some varieties over at Cannazon that  I want !- If it says " Not Available" -- U want it !  Still thinking about that Snow Lotus - mother of my T.E. - they also got this - Blockhead BX-- I'm working on a killer buzz this morning - Did I just let the cat out the bag ?-- Don't get any Snow Lotus or Blockhead seed !-- I don't think you'd like them anyway !-- They ain't potent or nothing - U probably wouldn't like them anyway !- Just forget I even mentioned Cannazon !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I am glad to see those TE's helping somebody. My son has cluster migraines from too many tackles in football. TE is 1 strain that helps him. I have high hopes on the William's Wonder as well.


----------



## thegloman

Good Fryday Morning everybody,

I been busy as a one legged man in an *** kicking contest!  

Santa brought me 12 W.E. seeds!  I just love that fat green old man.
So far I tried to germ 6 seed & found them ALL wanting to pop but the shells are just too tough for them to break.  Well, I figured if they don't pop they aint no good anyway, so I got a small needle nose & grabbed the seed by the seam, like a nut & gently cracked the shells.  Most of them (5) didn't make it, but 1 did & it is almost an inch tall now.  Only has the first serated leaves still, but with a lot of TLC it should make it.
Now the second batch.
Thanks again Santa!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all of you wonderful OF's.

Umbra I watched the advanced organics video and learned some stuff. Thank you. Of all the speakers I liked DjShort the best.  I watched a few more... I can't thank you enough. we need continuing ed in this field and i guess that is what this site is all about.

I really enjoyed the guy that used to work for miracle grow...thanks.

I got me some company coming today. And she doesn't know it yet but she get to help me harvest some plants...yay.

Have a great day you OFC!


----------



## yooper420

thegloman said:


> Good Fryday Morning everybody,
> 
> I been busy as a one legged man in an *** kicking contest!
> 
> Santa brought me 12 W.E. seeds! I just love that fat green old man.
> So far I tried to germ 6 seed & found them ALL wanting to pop but the shells are just too tough for them to break. Well, I figured if they don't pop they aint no good anyway, so I got a small needle nose & grabbed the seed by the seam, like a nut & gently cracked the shells. Most of them (5) didn't make it, but 1 did & it is almost an inch tall now. Only has the first serated leaves still, but with a lot of TLC it should make it.
> Now the second batch.
> Thanks again Santa!


 
Try scarifying the seeds first. Easy to do, just take an empty toilet paper roll, put a piece of sandpaper inside, with your hands covering both ends, shake, rattle and roll. The sandpaper roughs the shell up, which in turn makes the sprouts pop easier. Try it, it works.


----------



## Keef

Gloman -- looks like U got the ONLY live plant so far from that cross !  I'd tell U to take good care of it but that's just what U do !-- If it's a female -- We'll talk !-  The White Elephant lives !!


----------



## Keef

Umbra I have an interest in William's Wonder also !-- Should U end up with some Williams Wonder pollen - I'll always have a T.E. girl eager for a date !- just something to think about !-- Make good medicine !-- Thanks again for pointing me at the T.E. !-


----------



## yooper420

Bozzo,
Hippie,
Tickets for the Cup in Clio go on sale today at 4:20 pm. The 2 day pass is $65.00.


----------



## Keef

I hate U legal state guys so very, very much !-- A place that celebrates weed without paddy wagons handcuffs and such !-- Still not sure places like that exist !-- Wanna see this old man run ?- just turn on a siren close to me !- it's instinct !- I can't help it !


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
Wanna hear the best part ? Whether you do or do not, here goes. Friday night, all day Saturday and all day Sunday, not one popo was spotted. Believe it bro, it`s true. The whole state is not as liberal, think that goes county by county.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

bud porn :watchplant::stoned::clap:

only @ 38 days (of 12/12)
Another super early finish 
:48:

EDIT
3:40 drive to Clio...
road trip duck? 

View attachment 38days 2.jpg


View attachment 38days tops.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I have an interest in William's Wonder also !-- Should U end up with some Williams Wonder pollen - I'll always have a T.E. girl eager for a date !- just something to think about !-- Make good medicine !-- Thanks again for pointing me at the T.E. !-


 when we sexed the William's wonder we didn't keep any males, but we only popped 5 beans and found 2 female keepers. It looks like 1 of the TE hermi'd late in flower. 1 bud has 3 seeds in it. We took 2 the other day and 2 more are still in flower. No issues with any of the others. The 4 corners took a beating with the mites. It didn't do very well indoors, but has exploded outdoors. We are keeping a trash can over it for 12/12 outside. Flowers are getting bigger and denser. The starburst was hit hard by the mites, but bounced back. Yield was down from what I expected but the medicine is top notch. The yield winner was 1 of my BoC x true blueberry. 12" plant had a single 10" nug with the rosette thing going on.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all of you wonderful OF's.
> 
> Umbra I watched the advanced organics video and learned some stuff. Thank you. Of all the speakers I liked DjShort the best. I watched a few more... I can't thank you enough. we need continuing ed in this field and i guess that is what this site is all about.
> 
> I really enjoyed the guy that used to work for miracle grow...thanks.
> 
> I got me some company coming today. And she doesn't know it yet but she get to help me harvest some plants...yay.
> 
> Have a great day you OFC!


 I didn't know DJ was speaking there, but saw him walking in the crowd and recognized him. I met him in Holland at the Cannabis Castle for the 1st HTCC with Neville. Both amazingly funny and knowledgeable.


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, that is beautiful up there.. just gorgeous.


----------



## Keef

Love some bud porn !- Looking good Joe !- Umbra - I took the top off mine and everytime a limb was an inch and a half long I took it for a clone - I use a foam collar in my 2 inch baskets that is 3/4 inch thick -- the stem has to reach thru the foam collar and have stem exposed to spray inside the box to root -- some had only a 1/4 inch of stem exposed and rooted !- I prefer a cut that reaches the bottom of the basket and still has a couple set of leaves on top !- I now use 1/4 strength nutes and pH of 5.7-6.4-- I let it drift inside !-- T.E. original root stock is back in veg.-- When she revegges , I'll get another round of clones !


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 003.JPG


----------



## yooper420

Joe,
Very nice bud porn. Luv the colors.


----------



## yooper420

Is it Rosebug ? or Ladybud ? or what ? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

It is a ladybug larva... first they lay eggs then these adorbale larva come out and eat 50 times their weight in aphids and then they turn in to the lady bird beetle, or the common ladybug. I love the first sighting. It took years of being organic to get these in any numbers I am very happy with our little ecosystem here.  Now the birds have found the aphids and the aphids days are numbered. I have been washing the aphids off up till now... It is amazing what makes ya happy right?

Don't they look like baby alligators?


----------



## Keef

Rose - in da swamp when U see baby gators U already in trouble !- Momma is somewhere close by and she ain't gonna be happy !  My rosemary seems to be big enough to act as a deterrent now I keep looking for spidermites and not finding any !-- Yo Gloman !- after fall harvest - U and me - e- cig juice throwdown - U with your Alcohol extracted - Propolene Glycol based juice and Me with BHO - Vegetable Glycerin based juice !-- We gonna need some unbiased judges !-


----------



## giggy

good evening everybody. i set 4 blue dream and 2 phantom cookies out in the yard so they can start getting some sun. i really figured the ghost train haze would be showing, maybe tomorrow. purple pine berry is behind the others so i figure monday. keef good news one of the white widow has a root.


----------



## giggy

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> bud porn :watchplant::stoned::clap:
> 
> only @ 38 days (of 12/12)
> Another super early finish
> :48:
> 
> EDIT
> 3:40 drive to Clio...
> road trip duck?



nice!:clap::headbang2:


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 225969
> 
> 
> View attachment 225970



my great grandmother showed me them when i was a kid, i always like watching them hunt, as well as the other critters. haven't done that in years.


----------



## Keef

Go Giggy !- Had me feeling bad !-- Whether that Widow is a boy or girl it'll make a good match with those Phantom Cookies and the Ghost Train Haze !-- Now if some of those White Elephant seed would sprout !--What about doing that sand paper thing after they soak awhile ?-- This other Widow had big beautiful Empty seed pods !-- Maybe I should just stick to cloning !-- I'm pretty well hooked up with this T.E. - Trying to breed something more potent would just be a waste of time !  I've been told the nuances of different weed doesn't come thru in BHO - I don't believe it !  So I'll be finding out !- Someone tell me again what happens if I dry BHO under vacuum ?  Seems like the thing to do !- Knew I'd find a use for that shop vac !


----------



## Keef

Trying to keep this straight !-- Yoop's Widow is a full sister to the Gloman's Widow twins from last year!-- Now the Gloman got that Wild Widow - don't know who the daddy was but it worked !- Now he got the only White Elephant but I Giggy get's one too -- seen it in a vision !-  The Widow Giggy got is a BX - although I didn't know that's what they called it at the time !- - Baby boy bred back to his mother !- If it looks indica heavy let me know so I can do the Scooby dance !  I would have perfered to put a Widow male on a T.E. girl - We may find a way to make that happen after all !- Gloman !- Whatever happened to Big White Betty ?


----------



## Keef

Keef's short list !-- 
S.A.M. -( clone only UBC Chemo with Williams Wonder dad)
Chem "D" BX3-- (a clone only Chem Dawg " D" bed to an Afghani then back to the Dawg mom for 3 generations)
Snow Lotus -- ( legendary parents and grandparents)
Blockhead BX- ( 'enough said )
Williams Wonder - ( Umbra knows why )


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef you talking to yurself again. Lol


----------



## Grower13

it's Friday night after 11:00 pm east coast........... hope your all high as I'm......... the bubble hash in the steamroller  done tore me up.......... hope your all high as you wanna be...... if not.... why?

:bong:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. happy saturday morning to everybody.


----------



## giggy

keef i went and cracked the shells on the others, so here's hoping.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Grower where ya been ?--  Hopper - I have been known to entertain myself !- I'm brain damaged and hear voices in my head !-- They tell me today the weather's gonna kick your a**!-  Ya'll be careful out there !


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC happy wake and bake, just started second cup of coffee and lit the first bowl.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning. keef ,I have decided to keep 2 clones . both white widow's. Since you recommend them so high. The 3 plants in my greenhouse will all be White widow. 2 clones and one seed plant. I'm calling them my keef grow. Since they are  hybrids I figure they will need the extra time in the greenhouse. I just like how they look.


----------



## Keef

The Keef Grow ?-- I like it Bozzo !-- Widow just got in my way when I fired up the Island rotation !--  She's served me well !-- I really wanted to cross the T.E. on my Widow -- Some of ya'll have seen the sativa stretch in the Widow !- The T.E. is more indica heavy !- I wanted a plant in the middle of the two as far as they way they grow !- Since the T.E. has short internode space the limbs grow shorter - it takes longer for a limb to be long enough to clone !-- Widow stretch makes her easier to work with when cloning !  Come bloom though she will stretch up to three times her size before she settles down and starts making serious bud !  T.E.  will only double in height  from the time she goes to bloom till finishing !-- Right in the middle would have been perfect if I can stack SOGs!


----------



## yooper420

Late to sign in, but had my own wake and bake earlier, while reading and contemplating things that are happening in my life right now. It seems like the more I try to get the spring things done, the further behind I get, cause I keep finding more things to do.


----------



## Keef

One more thing about the Widow -- at one time I was working 7-8 clone lines and I saw what looked like straight up sativa -- long skinny leaves - take almost 80 days to finish -- and I got this indica heavy pheno that finishes in 60 and her obviously hybrid sister that finishes in about 62 -63 days !-  Most were somewhere in the middle - U can't look at a plant and say - Yeah that's a Widow !


----------



## Rosebud

Morning guys,
Yooper, i hear ya.. .ya do one thing and then something else pops up its ugly face.
Good morning Keef, Kraven,bozzo, giggy, umbra,WH, G13, sounds like ya got your head pretty bad last night. lol  
Enjoy your day.


----------



## bozzo420

well  I have 3 widow clones and yes I can pick them out without looking. that's why they get the greenhouse. Up here you have to have a greenhouse for any sativa's if you want them to finish. That's why I went all Indica's outside.  but I can grow into November with the greenhouse.


----------



## bozzo420

don't see it? 

View attachment DSC03776.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

yooper I dropped my last 4 trees that shaded the grow in the morning 2 weeks ago. they are still laying there ready for clean up crew. The crew does not care if it ever gets done. Lol  2 years ago I cut 15 and had it cleaned up the same day. Yep we are slowing way down brother.  Just wondering how long we can keep it up growing.  before we end up like OMM. retired pot growers .lol


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Had to put the plants that were outdoors into a shed. Had the pool guy come over and get the pool set up, and didn't want him seeing all the plants. Don't want to get robbed. The short time they have been indoors, the unsexed plants all sexed and the flowering plants look a lot further along. I will be glad t get them back out in the sun. Harvesting a few more plants over the next week and we can make space to pop some more beans.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> yooper I dropped my last 4 trees that shaded the grow in the morning 2 weeks ago. they are still laying there ready for clean up crew. The crew does not care if it ever gets done. Lol 2 years ago I cut 15 and had it cleaned up the same day. Yep we are slowing way down brother. Just wondering how long we can keep it up growing. before we end up like OMM. retired pot growers .lol


 
bozzo,
 Ya got that right, got a few blow downs to clean up in my little woods. Some have been down 2-3 years. Finally got the campfire wood from the last time I cleaned it up burned up and here we go again. Gotta make lots more. On the to do list, it`s close to the bottom.


----------



## Hippie420

Afternoon, OFC. Got three outta five acres mowed before the skies opened up. Made the second pass and remembered I'd forgot to hit the bubble pipe before I started. Looked up at the skies and realized I'd have to do it sober. Last five passes were really, really wet.

Outta the shower. Time for a toke or four.

Got a wiring diagram manual coming for the bus. Think I might just save some coin and do the stereo installation myself. Just about decided on a Boss BV9758BI 7" Motorized Touchscreen Monitor In-Dash receiver with a backup camera and a pair of 5.25 Boss four way speakers for the doors, along with a pair of 6.5 Boss Phantoms for the rear barn doors, with a Phantom 12" sub. 
Should rock! After that, the light show!


----------



## Keef

EIEIO !-- Pharms recovering nicely after that RO water incident !- Bloom is half full or half empty as I see it !- Not enough clones coming out of veg fast enough but it's coming on strong !- I was able to reveg about, 2 dozen little girls since the incident - should have bloom full again in a month maybe six weeks !-  The T.E. is coming on strong with almost 2 dozen rooted clones !-- Like I said - Old McDonald had a pharm EIEIO !


----------



## bozzo420

Umbra 2 years ago I cut 15 trees down and the whole neighborhood came down to watch. The  greenhouse was full. I don't have to worry now about  if they know or not. lol


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Trying to keep this straight !-- Yoop's Widow is a full sister to the Gloman's Widow twins from last year!-- Now the Gloman got that Wild Widow - don't know who the daddy was but it worked !- Now he got the only White Elephant but I Giggy get's one too -- seen it in a vision !- The Widow Giggy got is a BX - although I didn't know that's what they called it at the time !- - Baby boy bred back to his mother !- If it looks indica heavy let me know so I can do the Scooby dance ! I would have perfered to put a Widow male on a T.E. girl - We may find a way to make that happen after all !- Gloman !- Whatever happened to Big White Betty ?


 
BWB is still sitting in storage.  I've got so many different strains on hand now I can 't keep them all going at once.

When I finish the greenhouse I'll put some of them in there.


----------



## Hippie420

Where you at, Yoop? I know you ain't sleepin' yet!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
I was still up, went to bed at 4:30. Here I go again, up and at `em. Time for "wake and bake" now. 

HAPPY MOTHER`S DAY to all of our mother`s.


----------



## giggy

i'm with you yoop. got my bowl and coffee brewing. morning ofc, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Hippie, Time for "wake and bake" now.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER`S DAY to all of our mother`s.





giggy said:


> i'm with you yoop. got my bowl and coffee brewing. morning ofc, hope everybody has a great day.




Morning Yoop and hippie and giggy, wake and bake in progress working on my second cup of coffee.


----------



## giggy

hey keef, i put 1 out of 4 white widow in dirt yesterday, and it looks like 1 out of 4 on the white elephant today. the 4 ghost train haze go out in the sun today and the purple pine berry should show today too. may have to try to pop the rest of the widow and the elephant to try for a couple more for the breed. i would really like to get some straight breeding as well as a couple crosses. that purple pine berry is going to be my cross beech, it is supposed to be fem and she will get a little of everything.


----------



## giggy

morning krav,


----------



## giggy

i be hitting some of the last of my sour diesel. the diesel is ok but the wife doesn't like the smell or taste. i hope to find something she does like then i'll try to stock her up something. if i find something she really likes then it may have to be part of my new indoor setup. i hope texas passes the bill to make marijuana legal for adults then i can come home and find what strains suite us best.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-  Giggy got a White Elephant !- Cool !-  momma had a lot of sativa and daddy mostly indica no telling how it'll look !-- If it' s a girl she'd be a fine mother in a breeding program - she got a pedigree with fine blood lines -if it's a male same thing - be an excellent father !-- Bozzo if that Widow has time to finish I think you'll be happy with it !- When ready for harvest put her in the dark for at least 24 hours before taking her down - breeder said a week but that'll kill it !- Hippie - Yoop - Kraven - did I miss anyone ?- Happy Mothers Day to all !


----------



## giggy

morning keef but wouldn't it be happy mutha's day to most of us hard tails? yes i'm looking forward to the whites no mater which they are. if female i'll get to enjoy them this year, if not then in another grow. if the are female i'll have to get a clone from them for the indoor grow as i want a mix in my moms and would like 4 different strains to play with. i have never tried white widow or white elephant and a lot of others as we don't get nothing but brick weed here. so i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,,i. Getten slammed by rain right now. Wake and Bake.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Good Luck Giggy !-- Breeding indoors can be tricky unless U got a bloom area - a veg area and a breeding area- I'm looking for a fridge box for breeding - if I do anymore - U don't want a male loose in bloom !-- Take a small clone in bloom and the choosen male and put them in your breeding box !-  U can take a clone of a male and keep him in veg until U ready !- A small clone should get U all the seed U need !-  Last I heard the Gloman was revegging a fine Strawberry Kush !- I like revegges !- Harvest the same plant twice (or more) !-- This single T.E. I got will be cloned and revegged many, many times before I turn loose of her !- Before I'm through there will be hundreds of clones from the girl over the next several year's -- thousands if I have the need !  As for breeding - gonna be hard to beat the T.E. !


----------



## bozzo420

rain today, mushrooming has to wait. it's a bumper crop this year. So it's coffee and dubbie time . I'm still happy.   :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## yooper420

Cool and misty here (40`s). Think it`s a little early for Morel`s as I have not found any yet. Will have another bowl with ya, seeing as how you twisted my arm bozzo.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, Happy Mother's Day. Wake n bake. 2nd cup of Joe. Smoking a mixed joint of starburst and purple tangie. Weather should be high 80's today. going to hang out by the pool today.


----------



## Keef

Beach water temp is 78 degrees !--temp right now - 78 with wind gusting to 25 mph-- overcast with rain in the forecast !- Hopper getting slammed up there !  Talked with Mom this morning - complaining about all the building going on around her - missing the woods and swamps -- thinking about relocating  to a place where I could grow the way I want !- She say let me see what I can do !- I told her - Momma - I'm 60 years old I can take care of myself !-- They never quit mothering they babies!


----------



## Kraven

Rose ,THC and all the other mothers "Happy Mutha's Day" ladies


----------



## Keef

T.E. - 10 rows of 10 plants each outside as soon as the threat of jail is removed -- seen it in a vision !  Gorilla grow not hide from the law but from rippers !- If I were to move a hundred T.E. clones outside one spring it would be wise not to be snooping around !-- Accidents happen !- Been ripped before 
!-- got no pity for rippers !


----------



## Kraven

Back in the day Keef...if my red nosed pit's didn't get to you first, my AR-15 would find you quickly....I didn't have time for bull...stuff. That was my second job and you were not going to steal from me buddy !!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for the wishes Kraven.  Having a pretty nice day so far... Enjoy your day you ofc. 

Umbra, sounds like a great day to lounge around the pool.


----------



## Keef

Happy Mothers Day Rose !-- Kraven - been there and it's fixin' to be my full time job !- There's this NICU Nurse I know that is burning out - Been there myself ! Several times !- Anyway--  all they got to do is blow the whistle !-- I got this !


----------



## bozzo420

like a friend use to say. Locks are to keep your friends out .


----------



## Keef

Ya'll I'm prepping to grow when the law changes !- My rotation works !- One meter of veg. feeding clones into 4 meters ( 2 boxes each) one meter to bloom every two weeks !- My goal of 500 grams per meter is realistic with this T.E. !- - That would be 1000 grams a month !- My plan is for 4 such units !- Recover 10-15 % of the weight in BHO !  Make an e-cig juice that is 1/3 BHO 2/3 V.G. by weight !  That would make it about the same as the T.E. toke for toke !  -- Way to strong for e-cig liquid ! How much dollars is that ?-


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Happy Mothers Day Rose !-- Kraven - been there and it's fixin' to be my full time job !- There's this NICU Nurse I know that is burning out - Been there myself ! Several times !- Anyway--  all they got to do is blow the whistle !-- I got this !



I got to get over your way Keef, I want a cut of that TE you got.


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy Mothers Day to all you Mothers.


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way,,i came out of the closet today and admited to my Wife I am a Lesbian,,i like women... lol


----------



## Hippie420

If I told my wife that, she'd part my hair with a hammer! Women is plural, and the Old Hen thinks she owns me. After 40 years of wedded bliss today, I guess she does!

That's two days I'll never forget. December 7th, 1941 & May 10th, 1975.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy anniversary to mr and mrs hippie420!


----------



## Keef

Many more Hippie !-- Kraven I take cuts on the 1st and 15 th. -  Be awhile before I have enough up - big enough !-- Looks like I be taking 2 on the 15th. - It only grows so fast !- The more clones I got the more cuts I can take -- Revegging the original root stock she's slow but when she comes thru it she'll produce lots of clones and there's one of her clones that'll join her soon !-- It'll happen !


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven - U do that DWC stuff - Have U ever floated a cut while it rooted ?- See that's the problem with my clones - the roots be out there just swinging in the wind -- last time Green Santa made a clone run they arrived dead !  -- We working on it !-- I got rooted T.E. clones shorter than your little finger including roots !  Delicate things !   Growing larger everyday !


----------



## Kraven

Nice, when your stable I'll head out that way for a day or two and pick up a cut when I do. I'm in no hurry Keef.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> By the way,,i came out of the closet today and admited to my Wife I am a Lesbian,,i like women... lol


 I have actually used that line before...I told a woman that I was a lesbian in a man's body. Sort of interesting story...another time perhaps.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Thanks for the wishes Kraven. Having a pretty nice day so far... Enjoy your day you ofc.
> 
> Umbra, sounds like a great day to lounge around the pool.


 My son decided he needed some floating lounge accessories and went to Wally World


----------



## Keef

Umbra - glad U got to kick back by the pool today -- Working will make U crazy look at Kraven and Giggy !-- Yo Kraven - Last time I ran those border patrol checkpoints dirty I was hauling 5 keys in a suitcase on the back seat!- No that was the time before last !-- Anyway - I couldn't let U do that for a clone !  Besides there are much safer ways !  What U planting next Umbra ?--


----------



## umbra

Keef, in terms of seeds? The temple did poorly and the temple x bpu looked excellent. So next up is blue kush by BOG seeds, KillerGreenbud by snowhigh, and my temple x bpu.


----------



## Keef

U must like that Temple X BDU -- I might better pay closer attention to what Umbra be growing !- - That T.E. U described blooming under a trash can is about the size I want in my SOGs-- finish at about 14-16 inches tall with a 12 inch kola !-- Maybe 3 rows of 5 in each box - 30 per sq. meter ?-- I just wish it would stretch just a little bit !- Without giving up any potentcy !-- Maybe put a White Elephant male back on a T.E. female - That might add a wee bit of stretch without too much - 3/4 T.E. 1/4 Widow !-- I was just thinking !- I didn't say that out loud did I ?- Got to quit smoking that stuff Sonny Boy !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning oFC,, you guys better get up and get going..there is pot to smoke for crying out loud.


----------



## giggy

morning rose and the rest of yall. hopper i hope yall made it through the storms ok. everybody have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hoping Hopper checks in this morning he got slammed by the storms !-  I got your back Rose fire that thang up !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Rosebud, giggy, Keef and the OFC in general. Morning session of "wake and bake" ? am I late again ? Who cares, cause it`s "wake and bake" time, repeat as necessary all day long.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, wake and bake


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Krav and umbra, hope the day dawns clear and sunny for ya.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning ofc.


----------



## Keef

Storm's coming tonight gotta go get supplies !- Need some Pepsi - burners for my e-cig - a lighter and some screens for my pipe !- That should do it !   Important stuff first is my rule !


----------



## giggy

still nothing from hopper? it was bad out there and i hope they are ok. i saw floods where i had never seen floods before. when they say flash floods you better believe it, they come from nowhere. i have stood looking out the back window of my mom's house and watch the water rise, and it rained about 30 miles away. a lot of times the guadalupe river will swell in the matter of minutes with the rain miles away.


----------



## Keef

Looks like I'm bout to catch it here too !--  I'm ready !--  I won't get the flooding Dallas got cause it's about 1/2 mile to the gulf !-- 30 minutes after the rain stops - waters gone !-  The storms reach all the way up !-- Ya'll be careful !- Hope that wasn't Hopper get airlifted of the top of a truck !-- San Antonio and Houston in trouble !- Water don't soak into the ground in S.A. - get a morning dew up there and it floods ! Houston's flat the water runs off slow !-- Then they have to open the spillway on Lake Conroe and all the subdivisions in the flood plain go under water !


----------



## WeedHopper

Helppppp,,im drowning. Lol
Yeah it freaken poorrrrrred down. Flooding everywhere. Where fine though,,and my agarden looks like its on Steroids.  Yehaaaaaaaa,,Oh,,Evening Folks. Been working and busy.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad to hear from you WH.


----------



## Keef

Back Stroke Hopper made it !-- Hey Ya'll got to teach me stuff !-- I got this blender I use to bust up brickweed when I have to buy some !-- Anyway it was all tan and sticky when I scraped it out !-  Put it in my pipe and now I'm all stupid and stuff ! What U call that stuff ?


----------



## Beemer

Howdy all you old farts. Looks like you all are having a good time. I just got done replacing the plastic on the greenhouse again. This time I spent the bucks and bought some 4 year warranty greenhouse sheeting. My greenhouse is 12  x 24 and it cost 121.00 delivered to the house. It has 88% light transmission, drip proof, and uv protected. http://www.agriculturesolutions.com...-greenhouse-film-4-year-6mil-per-sq-ft-detail
On one of the reviews they were stating it has been on for 9 years so that is good news. If it will last 5 or 6 years it will be money well spent. 

View attachment 0511151443.jpg


----------



## umbra

Beemer, I can't tell from the photo...how is the door/opening done? Zipper or Velcro or something else?


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Helppppp,,im drowning. Lol
> Yeah it freaken poorrrrrred down. Flooding everywhere. Where fine though,,and my agarden looks like its on Steroids.  Yehaaaaaaaa,,Oh,,Evening Folks. Been working and busy.



glad to hear yall are safe bro.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Beemer, I can't tell from the photo...how is the door/opening done? Zipper or Velcro or something else?



the little house shaped one has a sliding door. it looks like they are connected together. i thought about building one out here in the yard with pvc pipe and poly. a couple boards a door and you have it. my problem is it is hard for me to build one with pvc and poly cause i'm upgrading it before i ever get started. besides it gets hot enough here you would have to open the sides to try to keep it cool.


----------



## giggy

looks like i'm down 2 blue dreams, one was sickly and i don't think it will make it, the other got eat by the bugs. needless to say they got the first dusting with sevin dust. looks like rain and hail tonight so i guess i'll set them in the garage to keep them safe.


----------



## Beemer

umbra said:


> Beemer, I can't tell from the photo...how is the door/opening done? Zipper or Velcro or something else?



The two greenhouses are connected. The alum. framed one has a sliding door and at the other end of the hoop house there is a 40" door to get the bigger stuff in. One thing I forgot to mention is you have to put tape or paint the PVC pipe. PVC gases off and will make the plastic brittle where it contacts the pipe. They would void the warranty is I didn't do one of them. I painted the pipe with white acrylic, which they recommended, with two coats.


----------



## Keef

I'm jealous Beemer !-- Giggy - I hate me some bugs !-- I'm growing rosemary as a companion plant to keep away the spider mites !-- It's thriving in aero !-- I have one or so in every box !-- Also growing Serrano and Jalapenos by the backdoor ( Where them spidermites got in ) !- They don't like peppers !  Hey !- I got a stoner question !-- I use nutes derived from natural sources and the only chemicals I use is a few drops of pH adjuster !- Is I growing Organic or can U even grow Organic if U growing aero ?


----------



## yooper420

Brain trust, where`s the brain trust when ya need `em ? Us stoned old farts need help to answer Keef`s question.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - what question was that ?-- Oh !- Organic Aeropoonics !-- Don't matter - it's just how I do !- I was just curious !--


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> The two greenhouses are connected. The alum. framed one has a sliding door and at the other end of the hoop house there is a 40" door to get the bigger stuff in. One thing I forgot to mention is you have to put tape or paint the PVC pipe. PVC gases off and will make the plastic brittle where it contacts the pipe. They would void the warranty is I didn't do one of them. I painted the pipe with white acrylic, which they recommended, with two coats.



now that was something i haven't heard before, thanks for sharing that info on the pvc.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I'm jealous Beemer !-- Giggy - I hate me some bugs !-- I'm growing rosemary as a companion plant to keep away the spider mites !-- It's thriving in aero !-- I have one or so in every box !-- Also growing Serrano and Jalapenos by the backdoor ( Where them spidermites got in ) !- They don't like peppers !  Hey !- I got a stoner question !-- I use nutes derived from natural sources and the only chemicals I use is a few drops of pH adjuster !- Is I growing Organic or can U even grow Organic if U growing aero ?



i hated it too bro but i'll do something different. when i noticed the one was dying i started a blue moonshine x buddha's sister. i think i'll hold off on any more for a bit to see how the others do.


----------



## Keef

Note :-- PVC will also kill a clone should U think to ship one in a sealed piece of PVC !- Anyway that's what I heard !  Good Luck with the bugs Giggy !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven - I heard they got this place called Perdido Bay that gots beach and swamp !--U know anything about it ?--  Can U grow weed up in there ?- I mean if it was legal !


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, wake but no bake, off to work.....think that this is my last two days on the floor, got a text last night saying Thursday they will decide when I start my new position. I'll be excited to move up to administration and get off the cart.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Be swimming down here !


----------



## giggy

morning krav, keef and the rest of the ofc. keef we got a couple showers last night but i put my babies in the garage last night just to be on the safe side cause there was talk of hail. i'll put them back out later today. i'm glad to see texas get some rain i know my people needed it in a bad way. everyone have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads.
Rain,rain,rain. Lol
Today is my 30 Anniversary. Taking the day off To spend with my Wifey. Yall have a good day.


----------



## bozzo420

I know Perdido. it's called Perdido Key. I know it well.  Not much room to grow pot there ,to many condos and beach houses. But it is one fine place to spend a winter.
morning all.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - I'm talking about the bay between Florida and Alabama !-- The Redneck Riviera -- Not in the keys!-


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Potheads.
> Rain,rain,rain. Lol
> Today is my 30 Anniversary. Taking the day off To spend with my Wifey. Yall have a good day.


 
Congratulations! We're both lucky to find women that will put up with us this long.

When a man has a good woman by his side, he's got 99% of life kicked square in the ***.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Potheads.
> Rain,rain,rain. Lol
> Today is my 30 Anniversary. Taking the day off To spend with my Wifey. Yall have a good day.



Congrats mr. and mrs. hopper. 30 years goes by quick when your having fun. We are working on 31 years here. like hippie said when you find a good one you keep em.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, Happy anniversary WH, to you and your wife. Congrats.

Keef, organics is like being pregnant, either you are all the way or you are not.


----------



## Keef

Best Wishes to U and Mrs. Hopper !- May 5, was 24 yrs for us !-- I found another half dozen accidental White Elephant seed !-- Keef the seed killer is not to touch them !-- This be RWS job !--  Dry them couple weeks - chill them and see if we can't find a little lady Elephant and maybe a boy to put back on the T.E.!- The T.E. should have been the mom but I had no Widow male !--


----------



## umbra

morning OFC. congrats WH that is an accomplishment. On the road again, but it will be an early day.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose - Umbra !-- I was just wondering about Organics -- I use Botanicare's Pro - Bloom or Pro-Grow -- Aquashield --- Cal/Mag -- and Humid Acid --adjust pH with a few drops Aquarium chemicals !  -- Wasn't trying to be Organic -- I'd use DDT on bugs if I had to !- seems like rosemary and pepper spray are getting the job done!   Umbra I'm thinking about adding another variety - What do U think -- Williams Wonder or Blockhead BX?


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Bozzo - I'm talking about the bay between Florida and Alabama !-- The Redneck Riviera -- Not in the keys!-


 still called Perdido key


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning Rose - Umbra !-- I was just wondering about Organics -- I use Botanicare's Pro - Bloom or Pro-Grow -- Aquashield --- Cal/Mag -- and Humid Acid --adjust pH with a few drops Aquarium chemicals ! -- Wasn't trying to be Organic -- I'd use DDT on bugs if I had to !- seems like rosemary and pepper spray are getting the job done! Umbra I'm thinking about adding another variety - What do U think -- Williams Wonder or Blockhead BX?


 I do not know what the yield on the blockhead bx is like, but the William's wonder is a solid chunk of thick dense bud. Crazy dense and thick with a piney smell that knocks you out.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> If I told my wife that, she'd part my hair with a hammer! Women is plural, and the Old Hen thinks she owns me. After 40 years of wedded bliss today, I guess she does!
> 
> That's two days I'll never forget. December 7th, 1941 & May 10th, 1975.


 


WeedHopper said:


> Morning Potheads.
> Rain,rain,rain. Lol
> Today is my 30 Anniversary. Taking the day off To spend with my Wifey. Yall have a good day.


 
Hippie420,
Sorry to be late. Happy 40th bro, I know you two enjoyed it. Congrats - 39 more times.

WeedHopper,
A special day off for a special reason with a special lady. Don`t get no better then that. Congrats - 29 more times.

Keef,
Opps, missed you too. Congrats on 24 years.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- Potent weight ?- I can live with that !   I didn't say nothing about crossing it with the T.E. but If I did - Seems like a T.E. dad on a Williams Wonder mom would be the way to go !--  Whatcha think ?


----------



## umbra

elephant wonder...hell ya


----------



## Keef

I can't start these White Elephant seed for about 3 weeks - Where's a good place to get Williams Wonder ?- - Might as well raise them together !-- - kill 2 birds with one stone - Use a White Elephant male on a Williams Wonder mom  and on a Tranquil Elephantizer mom !- might get just enough stretch to make it easier to clone !- Did I miss anything on purpose ?-- I only got so much room -- I might need some help !  All I want is potent weight that is easy to clone !  We can do this !-- They give me another year before the law changes and I'll drop a sledgehammer on Texas !-- When they have the first Texas Cup - The O.F.C. gonna be there with a Monster !


----------



## Kraven

Thanks yoop, i forgot them too so i'm "borrowing your words" 


Hippie420,
Sorry to be late. Happy 40th bro, I know you two enjoyed it. Congrats - 39 more times.

WeedHopper,
A special day off for a special reason with a special lady. Don`t get no better then that. Congrats - 29 more times.

Keef,
Opps, missed you too. Congrats on 24 years.

Gratz to all of you


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !- did U get the pic of them baby T.E. clones ?--


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Not a problem bro, glad to give ya a word or two.


----------



## Keef

Burning some T.E. sugar leaves -- I could get used to this !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks to all my Friends for your best wishes. Me and my Wifey are having a great day. Yep,,ifen ya can marry your Best Friend you got a good Wife or Husbsnd For life,,and SHE REMINDS ME EVERYDAY HHOW LUCKY I AM. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper when U gonna fire up another grow ?-- Umbra -- I found Williams Wonder at Sick Med Seed - for $79 a ten pack - is there a better source or will those get the job done ?--


----------



## Kraven

Keef yea i saw the TE clones


----------



## Keef

Kraven I know they don't look like much now but give'm some time !- there's about 10 of rooted out and once they got roots , I got'm !-- The original root stock is slow but looks like it's revegging nicely !-- May take me a few days to sweet talk myself a pack of Williams Wonder seed but after I found those White Elephant seed I got to thinking !-- The Widow - T.E. and Williams Wonder -- lots of possiblities but U can bet they's a jackpot in the mix just gotta line them up right !- I'm thinking White Elephant male on a T.E. female and a Williams Wonder female - Take a male from the Elephant T.E. cross and put it on a female from the Elephant Willy cross - 1/3 Widow- 1/3 T.E. --1/3 Williams Wonder !-  Boo-Ya !!


----------



## Beemer

*Happy Anniversary Hippie, Weedhopper and Keef. Nice to have someone that understands you. Happy Days *


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hopper when U gonna fire up another grow ?-- Umbra -- I found Williams Wonder at Sick Med Seed - for $79 a ten pack - is there a better source or will those get the job done ?--


Yes RedDog resurrected those from old SSSC stock. He has access to a tissue culture lab at the University in Spain. When I saw him at the Emerald Cup, I gave him some blackrose seeds to try and save.


----------



## yooper420

No wake and bake yet ? And I thought I was late. So let`s commence with it. It`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. Let`s do it, ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning umbra and the rest of the ofc. wake but no bake as i got to go to court today.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop you slipped in on me.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.   Another good day . Still having second thoughts on seeds verses clones. them clones are looking real good, and them seed plants are so small.  still wondering if they will catch up.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning umbra, giggy, bozzo and the rest of the OFC.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Good morning old farts ....still kicking I see lol


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Stank. Tickets for the Cup are available now. $65.00 for the weekend. Ya even get a t-shirt with this ticket.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Must be in usd funds cause when I log in it's $72 bucks. Thanks for heads up yooper


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Friends. Hoppers dumb *** had his Wife laughing cause it was our 29 Anniversary, ,,not 30,,,Whoops. Glad she found it funny,,cause now i gotta do 30,, all over again. Lol


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Gents. Our resident lady hasn't shown up yet, but good morning to her, too!

Thanks for the congratulations on my part and condolences on the Old Hen's.

I figure I must have done something really good in my last life to deserve her. She must have been a serial killer in hers to get stuck with me......


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys,

Hippie, my husband says a perfect marriage is two imperfect people who refuse to give up on each other.....I love that guy as your wife loves you. pretty cool.

We have rain in the desert and lots of wind... our daughter and s-i-l are here from seattle, nice to have them. They brought the rain from that side of the state.

More seeds to pop today.. Have a great one you ofc.


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Friends. Hoppers dumb *** had his Wife laughing cause it was our 29 Anniversary, ,,not 30,,,Whoops. Glad she found it funny,,cause now i gotta do 30,, all over again. Lol


 
Not enough fingers and toes huh ? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bozzo420

I asked a gal who had been married for 55 years how she did it. She said "you just don't leave" lol Simple as that .


----------



## Hippie420

When people ask me how long I've been married, I tell 'em "Forever".


----------



## bozzo420

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Stank. Tickets for the Cup are available now. $65.00 for the weekend. Ya even get a t-shirt with this ticket.


 yea and all the dabs you can do right hippie.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Friends. Hoppers dumb *** had his Wife laughing cause it was our 29 Anniversary, ,,not 30,,,Whoops. Glad she found it funny,,cause now i gotta do 30,, all over again. Lol



the wife and i did that on our 27th but we have it straight now.


----------



## giggy

hippie and keef happy b-lated a-day to yall.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. - been getting hammered by the storm !- reception spotty better post while I can !- - I'm with Bozzo on clones !-- I have no choice whatever I do has to start with seed and they a pain !-- RWS gonna be in charge of seed !- Give me a 6 inch plant - I'll cut the top off and make me a clone then I know what to do !-- Told her she needs some Williams Wonder seed to start with those White Elephant seed !


----------



## Keef

Stormy and aircraft can't fly and radar gets spotty - I don't know about such things but it would seem to me that this be smuggling weather !--


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> yea and all the dabs you can do right hippie.


 AMEN! Turned me into a gumby!


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks to all the well-wishers, too. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## Keef

Well I got some more White Elephant seed !- 18-24 - Giggy - Gloman - Start what U got !-- these have to dry a couple weeks and chill some after that !-- I need some pollen for the T.E. ( and Williams Wonder !) I can be persuasive !-  I suppose I should start a couple of the precious T.E. seed at the same time looking for a male !-  Come the end of the year I should have what I was looking for !   Lots of ways I can mix these genetics -- are there any request?  Who's da momma and Who's the daddy ?


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC. Wow what a day, had a pt last week, 88yo b/f w/ copd and hx of pe who coded on us and we were able to get her restarted, but she was unresponsive and on a vent in the ICU that afternoon. The Dr.'s pretty much told the family that she was done, I'm late coming home from work because at 6pm tonight she was re-admitted to my wing in the facility. She hugged my neck and cried, she said I saved her life.....it felt good till she said I broke 4 of her ribs. She was happy and looked like nothing had happened to her but some broken ribs. She was lucky....so was I.


----------



## Beemer

That is just fantastic. Well done Kravenhead and to all that was involved. 



Kravenhead said:


> Evening OFC. Wow what a day, had a pt last week, 88yo b/f w/ copd and hx of pe who coded on us and we were able to get her restarted, but she was unresponsive and on a vent in the ICU that afternoon. The Dr.'s pretty much told the family that she was done, I'm late coming home from work because at 6pm tonight she was re-admitted to my wing in the facility. She hugged my neck and cried, she said I saved her life.....it felt good till she said I broke 4 of her ribs. She was happy and looked like nothing had happened to her but some broken ribs. She was lucky....so was I.


----------



## Keef

Feels good doesn't it Kraven !-- What sucks is how it turns out the other 9 out of 10 times !-- It just got to the point that I couldn't do it anymore !-- It had already began to affect my mental health before I fell!-- Dr. Mindbender say that kind of stress don't go away - it's like there is a glass that stress goes into and it holds enough for a normal lifetime - anymore and your mind and body suffers - How much room U got left in your glass Kraven ?  How much can U give before it makes U sick ?


----------



## Keef

Oops - Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. krav when cpr is used that is a chance that is taken to try to save someone. if it were me i'd be glad to heal from the ribs then to be put in a box. i get a cpr refresher every year in our mine safety class. in other news i got my new light yesterday, i'm down sizing and gonna start running clones for the ol lady and i. i got a area51 rw75. i believe i'll start converting the freezer this weekend and have a fridge to do the moms and cuttings in but will do cfls in them. yall have a great day.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Had the best sleep of the year this morning. Went out at 01:30 and slept 'til 07:30! I feel drugged! Last three days I've been operating on an hour and a half per night instead of my usual four. Old Hen washed the bed linens and hung 'em out on the line to air dry. Slept like a dead man! I feel sorry for city folks that never share the experience.
Sun is shining, the back field's grass is calling. Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to mow I go.......


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all for the kind words, I have never done compressions w/o breaking ribs....just goes with the procedure. Bet I have coded more than 100 peeps so far in my career. Sucks that it happens, but if I'm on you....your gonna get every chance to live you've got.
In other news Dusty says hello.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. I had to move everything into greenhouse last night. Frost was coming.  2 5 gal pots kicked my butt. I don't think ill be forcing anymore early. My back just won.t do it .The back tells me what I can do and what I can't. I told me last night no no no no.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Congrats on a good job bringing her back. Don`t work very often, but the time it does, makes it all worth it. 
A puddy tat ? smoke gray in color even, nice.

Good morning OFC. Wake and bake time ya`ll.


----------



## Kraven

Morning yooper, yup smoke grey and a real cool personality...he also enjoys pot himself.
Wake and baking with ya yoop :48:


----------



## thegloman

Morning everybody   Done did the wake n bake, now it's time to get the rest of my outdoor plants planted before the rain this afternoon.
Going to be a good year.  My "wild patch" is coming up nicely.

Keef, I only got 1 W.E. to germ, but it is growing nicely.  I'll most likely plant it in a 5gal. bucket & put the bucket below ground level so it can't be seen.  Then if it don't have time to finish I can bring it inside.  Leaves on it say it's mostly Indica.  I like that!
Well y'all have a green day!


----------



## Keef

Kraven - Cool Cat !-- When RWS and I first got together we had a pup and a Calico kitty -- I had a grow in a spare bedroom -- One day while I was at work one of them picked the lock ?- somehow they got in the grow room !-- They destroyed everything !-- Little Bastids !- That cat was the ring leader - I just know it !  Gloman - mostly indica - hot dang !-- These seed need to hurry up and dry !-- Hey Bozzo -- Have U thought about making a tripod covered with somekind of dark fabric or something to cover forced plants ?


----------



## Beemer

I have thought about the forcing of plants and making it automated. Using the idea of the  covers they make for trucks so stuff doesn't fly out of the back. Kind of a over center thing. this could be made using an electric actuator. Just dreaming.


----------



## Keef

Go for it Beemer !- No reason it wouldn't work !- I got to have timers - I forget stuff !


----------



## bozzo420

I will tell you for sure my forced flowers were the best buds of the summer. they finish in July or August when its hot. they don't have to go through a wet September. and it gives me something to  tend to every night. it's fun for me ,but the back may not be able to. I'll see. The back comes and goes. 
Beemer ,I'm thinking of a small hoop or pvc pipe frame. about 4 feet tall built around the plants. just toss a black piece of plastic over them at 6 pm and uncover after dark. nice easy no lifting each pot. one motion plastic toss.
 I do that outside in the fall. if frost or rain is coming, I pull a clear plastic roll over them. I do it every night late in the grow. I don't even want dew  on them. and that is the same size hoops as yours. Build the frame smaller . and you could move it on any plant anytime and start.  
I am doing one test plant this year. on the 15th of July I'll start forcing one potted plant. force it for 2 weeks and then see if it continues flowering early.


----------



## Keef

Built a festival food booth once with PVC frame and blue tarp skin-- made needed fittings ( had a pitched roof ) from PVC -- heat that stuff up to 300 degrees and it is pliable and can be shaped !- - it can be cut with shears when hot too !-- Made the wife a cutting board out of heavy duty 6 inch PVC pipe  cut it to length ( short enough to fit in the oven ) when it was soft I ripped it with a pair of bandage scissors - put the hot piece between two pieces of plywood and stood on it until it cooled !   Rounded and smoothed edges and done !


----------



## Kraven

Sitting around smoking some Skywalker Kush, had an old buddy stop by so we were comparing smokes. All I can say is wow, I'm gonna grow this out once myself.


----------



## bozzo420

Beemer I got it.  a pvc blackout frame anchored to the ground on a hinged side . so it flips over the grow.  just like a door.  Then mount a garage door opener up high between high posts.  when the door opener activates, it flips the blackout shed over onto the plants. then when it activates again, it opens the box back off the grow.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Coffee just got done, so now it`s time. It`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Join in and start your day off the right way, the old farts way.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, folks. Got tied up with an old friend and his three different flavors of wax. Didn't make it to the third flavor.

Sorry to hear about BB King. Blues just won't be the same without him.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, i'm running late this morning, yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning My MP Friends. Rain,rain,rain,,i forgot what the sun looks like. Lol


----------



## Kraven

looks like we might get rain too today WH, be nice to have a storm roll through while i nap.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed OFC. bozzo that sounds like a great idea. Moving pots around can get to anyone's back so be careful. Using something like you idea would take the  work out of it and you won't have to remember to do it. Happy Days all


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-  spotty reception today !- 3rd time trying to check in today !-- EIEIO !


----------



## yooper420

bozzo,
Do think that I`ve see hand carts especially made for moving large flower pots.


----------



## Keef

Tornado Warning !- Weatherman say take shelter in your basement !-- We 4 feet above sea level -- He so funny !


----------



## bozzo420

that's the way to go a shed with carts for roll out and roll in. 
I'm getting close just went out and did the mite pre spraying. Last year I did it and no big mite problem. last year I could see a lot of webs in the corners of the greenhouse. This year there were no webs in the corners.  the plants may go in it tomorrow. 4 white widows, 3 clones and my one fem seed  ww.      the keef  WW grow. We will see how close the clones are to the seed.


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like all the Old Farts went to bed. Time to hit the pipe and join 'em.


----------



## yooper420

This old fart went to bed at 4am. Got woke up by wife at 6am. Watched the US Farm Report with a cup of coffee. Now, with the second cup, goes a bowl of your favorite medicinal herb. Cause it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland, home of the OFC.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the folks. had my wake had my bake now waiting on the coffee to finish. happy saturday to all.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- storm blew down cell tower getting spotty coverage !- catch up when I can !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads, ,,i mean Friends. 
I am about SICK OF RAIN. My plants are begging for a little Sunshine. Good thing my Garden drains well are my Tomatoes would be busting open from all the rain. Will say this though,,my Garden is so green and healthy its unreal. My Strawberries are kicking ***. I have so many Peppers im having to keep them thined out. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

darn ,I have not even planted my tomato's yet.lol


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning Rosebud. Do you have your outdoor plants in the ground yet? wondering what your growing this year. I'm going with all mold and pest resistant early finishers. I hope it will be less stressful this year.


----------



## Rosebud

hey Bozzo!  I have a bunch of seedlings started and some bigger girls in veg that i am waiting to put out. I do have a couple out that i will be sorry as they will flower and reveg, i hope not.

I am going to go take some pic's and please stop by and see the mess.  Have a great day all ya all.
Keef i hope your tower reception problem is over soon.


----------



## bozzo420

that's why I started my seeds outdoors. I did not want any stress on them.


----------



## Kraven

Wow .....just need to vent here a little, I got to work today and the job I was offered and accepted from the Director of Nursing was posted open competitive with a closing date of 3/21. I'm really disappointed that this happened, now I may not even get the job. I wish they had never offered me the job, I'm gonna apply for it as soon as I get all my stuff in order, it's just a kick in the pants, plus we are short staffed again today and my day has been horrible, sure don't want to go back and finish the other half now that I found out my raise and the job I was offered and I accepted may not come to pass. I need to say adult words as this is an adult situation..........................


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Kraven that just sucks and is not professional.. That stinks. I bet you are really ticked.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Vent all you want bro, cause you got a good reason to. We`re here for ya. Roll with the punch, but get up swinging.


----------



## giggy

bro with news like that it makes for a bad day. like rose said unprofessional and stinks to no end. i hope your weekend does get better.


----------



## bozzo420

got 3 of the 4 plants into the greenhouse.2 seed plants ,a white widow and the deep cheese along with a white widow clone. one more WW clone tomorrow and the greenhouse is full.  I am a full month ahead of the last couple of years. they will be huge . mixed some brokashi in the promix.  I'm feeling real good about this year.  last year I bought clones from 2 different places. got mold from one and mites from the other.  never again. these clones came from a friends seed plants. but I'm only using 2 of them. damn hate to toss a dozen clones. I hope I can find someone that needs them. I hate selling clones ,but love to give them away.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - my money is on the clones !-- Kraven - U a better man than me !- Think I got fired from just about every job I ever had and never really had a problem getting another !--- I got no problem telling U what I think and I have experience running my mouth !  That would be my last day !-- Best of Luck !- They already lied to U once I'm sure they would never do it again !


----------



## Keef

Mane that RO Cal/Mag incident hurt worse than hoped !-- cut the ragged immature bud off a whole group that had been stunted and never really recovered !- I won't need any clones this time I'll be revegging them little girls - get them healthy and run them thru again !  Almost to the break even point when something else happens !--  back on brickweed for awhile !- some is always better than none !


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo, it is hard culling clones. I hate it too.

Kraven, maybe it was just a formality and they want you in the job...?

Keef, bummer. Sorry.


----------



## Keef

We good Rose !-- The dangerous part is riding dirty - once it's home I feel fairly safe !- - Been smoking this stuff most of my life !-- Break out my CLERGY plack -- throw some missionary brochures in the back seat -- Hang my necklace with that little fellow on a stick from my rear grow mirror and we ready to ride !  Bless U my child !


----------



## Kraven

Thank-you all for your kind words. I am not really sure I will get the job, but I'm going to apply for it, and my papers are STRONG. I'm very good at what I do and I have gotten many accolades and awards over the years. I was told by the Director of Nursing, who is supposedly the one who has the final say and will be interviewing, that I indeed have the job, we just have to go through the motions. I won't be sure until they announce who was selected for the job, if I got it or not, either way it's not the end of the world. In the end, I'm a nurse and I take care of patients, whether it be all of them or just a wing at a time, either way....in the end....I'm still taking care of patients


----------



## MR1

Well Kravenhead , I hope you are relevant enough to get the job. Just kidding. :fly:


----------



## yooper420

This old fart`s gonna finish the bowl I`m smoking and then it`s bedtime.


----------



## yooper420

Good Sunday morning OFC. Soon as my coffee gets done it will be that time again. Just heard the beep, so coffee`s done. That means its "wake and bake " time in Curmudgeonland. Join me ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. the wife's family has decoration today, this is something i never knew at home. it is like a family reunion. it used to be everybody met at the cemetery then everybody met at someones house and had a big dinner. now we meet at the cemetery and then everybody splits up and stays with their immediate family. my family doesn't even have a reunion anymore cause they can't seem to stand on the same ground anymore. we never had decoration either. well it will be a day filled with family till after dinner anyway. yall have a great day folks and i'll catch yall later.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning ofc. hitting the little white ball around the course this morning. I was never any good at it, but fun with friends is great.:vap-Bong_smoker: better smoke another one.


----------



## yooper420

Got to be well medicated to chase a little white ball around. And in my case, I need lots of those little white balls to chase around. They always seem to hide from me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Last time I went to a family reunion there was more Po-Po there than family !-- Never played golf !-- better post while I can !- good day to all !


----------



## giggy

bozzo, and yoop i never understood what yall get out of chasing that little white ball. keef that sound like my family. well i have been setting here drinking coffee, so it is time to hit the shower. later


----------



## yooper420

Truth be told, I have not golfed in 10 years. After moving here, a couple, good friends, we all talked about going golfing for something to do when it got warm. OK, we go and buy new clubs. Both my wife and my buddy`s wife get hurt and can`t golf. Now I have 2 new sets of clubs in the basement.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, we got by it and no one got in trouble. don't get me wrong i play some putt putt every once in a blue moon, but the way i play that i don't even want to try golf.


----------



## bozzo420

another friend just called. he is driving 175 miles tomorrow for golf. That's why I play. Dubbie  and friends for golf makes a great day.


----------



## Hippie420

I tried golf once, but I could never get the ball past that damn windmill blade.

A golf course is a waste of what could have been a nice gun range.......


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, just drove all over town looking for straw bales to cover my outdoor girls soil. Ran into an 80-year-old funny man that was working at the feed store. He asked me what in the hell was all the straw being used for? He can't keep it in stock. He asked me what plants i wanted to mulch with it.  I told him marijuana... He said, no really, I repeated myself. He choked and said you don't look like a pot grower.. I laughed and said what does a pot grower look like...my husband told him he was looking at one.. He was in amazing shape. I thought he was 60 lol  He told me he had never tried pot.. i asked him if he wanted to.. poor guy didn't know what hit him. I said, don't i look like an old hippie? He said no. That was fun.  Shocked the soup outta him... Now to go ammend my soils.


----------



## yooper420

Good story Rose, luv it.


----------



## bozzo420

my dad had 15 plants under a light I gave him when he died. He had never smoked a joint ever. He just liked growing it.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo, he had to be a cool dude.


----------



## Kraven

MR1 said:


> Well Kravenhead , I hope you are relevant enough to get the job. Just kidding. :fly:



Me too MR1, hopefully things will pan out. Dunno whats gonna happen.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,i hope things work out for you Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,i hope things work out for you Kraven.



Thanks WH.


----------



## yooper420

Just got a phone call from my daughter, one of those you that shock you. A good  friend of mine`s youngest boy committed suicide yesterday. My youngest boy (29) and him played together growing up. How sad.


----------



## WeedHopper

Very sad.


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll post while I can !- Hopper was this the first shots in a war ?- keep losing connection before I can post !- Keeping up with U guys anyway ! Later !


----------



## yooper420

Bowl`s gone, so it`s off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, off to the W again, been a long sucky work weekend. hope today is better.


----------



## yooper420

Krav`s up and at em and gone to the W place, hope this is a good week for him. That leaves wake and bake for the rest of us. Get a cup of coffee and a bowl and let`s have at it. It`s wake and bake time ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning krav yoop and the rest of the ofc. looks like rain today, i just hope it's not what keef and hopper have been getting. i went out to my grow shed and started taking down the old box and storing it in my garage. i hope to have the place cleaned up by next weekend so i can start setting up the new boxes. everybody have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## bozzo420

I was going to start putting the girls in the ground today. But ,I watched the weather today. I think I'll wait.  later this week it is going down to 32 one night.  they are just fine in the pots.


----------



## Keef

I've dealt with dog pecker knats, spidermites and solved my RO water problem what comes next ?  Sooner or later I'll learn to deal with whatever happens to the grow !- Bring it on !-- Better now than later !--  T.E. is slow to revegg but I think she gonna make it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks. there is something in the sky i aint used to seeing. Looks like sunshine. Lol
WHat a mess in Waco. That freaken COC Meeting should have never happened. I use to hate those fking meetings. Sure glad im retired. Makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Pullet & Old Hen headed off to the W word, and I'm stuck with the **** factory. I'm getting way too old for this. Thank Buddha I won't be around for this one's replacement! Little guy is a barrel of laughs, though.

Thunderstorms last night. Makes me sleep like a baby. Heading out to do battle with the back lawn. Would have had most of it done yesterday, but the blades found a six foot long wire load choker in the tall grass. By the time I got the deck off and the bugger unwound, I was too damn tired to finish. Wonder what I'll find today?

I'd say there's benefits to city living, but I'd be lying.....


----------



## Keef

Whasup?-- phone is work again maybe !- bounced it off the wall and when I put it back together -- it worked !-- Found out my new one was on hold while more research is done !-- My requistion for Williams Wonder seed has been approved for the end of the month !  Gonna be an exciting summer !--Keef fixin to build himself a Frankenplant !  Revegges are gonna save my a** might be a little tight for a few weeks but we gonna be alright !


----------



## Hippie420

A question for you audiophiles out there: Anybody ever built their own speakers? I built a set a hundred years ago that are still rockin' strong, but I've forgot the basics.
For the new bus, I just bought a AVH-X3700BHS Pioneer stereo that's output is 4 ohms for 4 channels. I'm looking at a set of Boss four way 4 ohm speakers for the doors and a hybrid three-way setup for the rear; Boss 4 ohm 6.5" midrange with 1" soft dome tweeters, and pyle 10"  4 ohm woofers, all hooked up via a 4 ohm crossover network. Is this cool or is it going to fry my amp?

The last set I built consisted of 15" musical instrument speakers, 6" musical instrument speakers for the midrange, and a 8" horn tweeter, along with a crossover network, all 8 ohm, fed by an 8 ohm Sony 10 watt amp. It'll play for the whole neighborhood, and I haven't managed to burn the speakers or the amp in over 30 years.

Anybody know tunes, or do I have to look like an idiot on a audiophile forum somewhere? I'd much rather look like an idiot here. You folks already know me!


----------



## Keef

Hippy - quess U know what that means!-- U lost me at speakers !   There's something to be said for doing it yourself but I don't know much about installing stereo equipment so I'd take it to the shop !  Now I can show U how to snatch a stereo out real quick if U like !


----------



## Keef

U know on second thought I never took one out either !-- Another thing ya'll know I didn't have nothing to do with what happened in Waco-- Right ?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, hope the day dawns sunny and clear for ya. Now to start the day off right we gotta have a session of "wake and bake". Get a cup of coffee and a bowl and let`s do it. Wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. i put 4 seedlings under light yesterday. damn bugs couldn't eat the leaves so they bit another stem at ground level. i still have 3 out of 4 ghost train haze and s purple pine berry. i got a few more white widow and white elephant beans in germ but no signs, but it has only been since mid day saturday. i'll let the get some size to them then it's back outdoors.yal all have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## thegloman

Morning OFC!  Well it's time to start an SOG with the revegged Strawberry Rhinos.
I took 7 cuttings off of her after she started vegging again & for once they haven't died.  (yet) lol  I'm not too good at cloning yet, but by dawg I'm gonna be!
I hope everybody has a great green day!

The White Elephantizer I have is very slow, but it IS growing.  I'm going to repot it today.  Maybe that will speed her up a bit.
I only got the one to germ, even after weakening the shell, but if it's a girl it will be all I need.   Hehe, I'm ready to jump on the green wave too!  

Gonna jump on the tractor today & toodle around & see how things are going in the "wild patch" too.  I'm thinking this is gonna be one heck of a productive year.
I've always been a little too cautious when feeding my outdoor plants.  Now I'm using Subcools Super Soil mix in every hole so I shouldn't need to worry about feeding, & they should all do well.  I always get so excited during planting time.  I just LOVE this S**t!

Peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all. I'm hurting today and just needed to share. I woke up this morning and got my coffee and a bowl, ran to the restroom and there I found that my 14 yo kitty has passed some time in the night, she didn't seem sick so her death was unplanned and not prepared for. I cried as I laid her to rest, each shovel full feeling heavier as I prepared a spot for her final resting place. Once again I have lost a dear friend and a loved one, Me and Melissa could not have children so we chose to adopt cats as our loved ones. I'm hurting y'all and through the tears I just wanted to tell my friends. Thank-you for listening.


----------



## Keef

Gloman in da house cloning !-- told U Cuz !-- It ain't over for the White Elephant -- RWS bet me she could get at least 4 out of 6 to germinate !- She got a plan !-- Once I got a girl it's all over !- Knowing this Williams Wonder seed coming kinda changes things !-- I thought I'd never say this but the T.E. has got my Widow beat on potency - hands down !- Williams Wonder supposed to produce potent weight so I gotta do this !


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'm so sorry !-- RWS and I had no children either but I don't think it would matter !-- My little Black Shi-Tzu-- Itsy- Bitsy was at my side for 17 years !- My black and white - Jazz --was with me for 7 and it tore us up !-- One day at a time Cuz !


----------



## bozzo420

weatherman said snow flakes flying north of me. yoop, do ya see any?  All the girls are in greenhouse. Safe place this week ,then out.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> Morning all. I'm hurting today and just needed to share. I woke up this morning and got my coffee and a bowl, ran to the restroom and there I found that my 14 yo kitty has passed some time in the night, she didn't seem sick so her death was unplanned and not prepared for. I cried as I laid her to rest, each shovel full feeling heavier as I prepared a spot for her final resting place. Once again I have lost a dear friend and a loved one, Me and Melissa could not have children so we chose to adopt cats as our loved ones. I'm hurting y'all and through the tears I just wanted to tell my friends. Thank-you for listening.


brother i know the pain you speak of. i don't have any kids of my own, but i do have a step daughter  that is a pain, but i have two wonderful grand kids. all my pets are my kids and treated as such. i know the tears and the heavy shovel as well. my thoughts are with yall.

Just this 				side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been 				  especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are 				  meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play 				  together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm 				  and comfortable.
All the 				animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who 				were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them 				in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, 				except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who 				had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but 				  the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright 				  eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the 				  group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and 				  faster. 
You have been spotted, and when you 				  and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, 				  never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands 				  again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of 				  your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge 				  together....  



https://rainbowsbridge.com/


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i am really sorry. I am sharing your tears.. it is the poem that always gets me.
What a blessing that you had her for so long and a blessing for her to not be sick and put you thru more agony. What a nice kitty. It sounds like it was just her time.  I know that doesn't help at all! I know that. Thanks for being the kind of man that loves so deeply.


----------



## MR1

Sorry about your kitty Kravenhead, sad to hear.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you all the out pouring of love, she meant the world to use, yesterday me and Melissa shared our 19th anniversary. Giget was Melissa's five year anniversary gift, and she was a gift to us both.


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead,
So sorry to hear of her passing, my heart goes out to you and Melissa on your loss. Before long I`ll really feel your pain as my dogs are 14 and about 11 or 12, she`s a rescue. 
On another note, Congrats on 19 years.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Kravenhead,
> So sorry to hear of her passing, my heart goes out to you and Melissa on your loss. Before long I`ll really fell your pain as my dogs are 14 and about 11 or 12, she`s a rescue.
> On another note, Congrats on 19 years.




Thank you and thank you yoop, always good to hear from you


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> weatherman said snow flakes flying north of me. yoop, do ya see any? All the girls are in greenhouse. Safe place this week ,then out.


 
Ya had to go and swear at me, didn`t ya bro ? Had one small, with very fine flakes, snow, but it`s about 34 out. This is May, I thought.


----------



## Hippie420

Sorry to hear of your loss, Kraven. Nothing I can say will ease the pain, but know my heart is with you and yours.

Burying the ones we love is the cost we pay for living.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Hippie, very kind words. We both appreciate your condolences. Thanks bro.


----------



## giggy

a little rant. i was going to cut my hair and send it to locks of love or wigs for kids. i go to do some research on them and i don't like what i'm seeing. i was always told that they give the wigs to the kids, but it seems some of the cancer kids don't get a wig cause their hair can grow back. then i read where one if them has a sliding scale and charges for the wigs. no that is not what this is about, it is about helping kids. there is another group called pantene beautiful lengths, but i'll have to grow my hair out longer to meet the length they want. i can stand people or groups that say we are for kids and really just lining their pockets. ok i'm off the soap box now.


----------



## Kraven

Good rant.

+ Karma Bro.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry for your loss Kraven.  I'm dreading the day my Miniature Schnauzer passes. He is our Baby.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you for the kind words WH.


----------



## Grower13

Krave.......Remember there's another homeless kitty out there that needs a forever home.


:48:


----------



## Keef

Gloman - did U clone in dirt or float them over a bubbler ?-- I want to hear all about what U did !-- It's nice to know what to expect from clones !-- When I get this T.E. developed  and U got a spare Strawberry Rhino clone maybe -- we'll talk later !-- Save a spot or two in your indoor winter grow !  Not even gonna name what I'm gonna do !   It'll have no choice but to be Da Bomb !  Besides I got plenty time before the end of prohibition !


----------



## Kraven

Thank you G13 for your kind words on whats been a tough day


----------



## Hippie420

Got my speaker answer! Emailed my question to the company I was thinking about ordering my goodies from. Took 'em a day to get back to me, but I received a affirmation of my idea. They didn't even laugh at me, but I'll bet they were snickering behind the keyboard. 

Wallet is as thin as Karen Carpenter, but the tunes are on the way.

I've owned a pickup truck ever since I was 18. When you're an 18 year old kid with a truck and lots of friends, you spend your weekends moving people from one place to another. Without fail, the last thing loaded was the stereo system (had to have tunes while you worked), and the first thing unloaded and set up, for the same reason.
Only bitched one time, and that was to a friend that had a hide-a-bed couch on the third floor of an apartment building. Told him if he ever expected me to move that heavy bugger again, it had better be from ground floor level.


----------



## umbra

My computer crashed and had to get it wiped and reload software, so I have been off line for a few days. Kraven, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Umbra, glad to have you back, you have been missed.


----------



## umbra

Kraven I never see myself as someone people would miss, so Thank You. I have been having a difficult time with some of the people I work with and I don't feel very well liked. Not by everyone, just 1 or 2 people saying things about me behind my back. It's all pretty petty in my mind. When I listen to what someone has to say, I try to acknowledge that I am listening and understanding what they are saying by using affirmative words like YES, OK, I know, I understand...they are put off by my truncated sentences, lol. very petty in my mind. So for you to tell me I was missed makes me feel wanted at a time when I don't feel that way. So again, thank you Kraven


----------



## Rosebud

He isn't the only one that missed you umbra!!!!!!


----------



## bozzo420

UMBRA  you da man. We always miss you bro. that's all I'll say. 
Kraven I lost my baby 2 years ago. Still miss her. Our pets are our kids.


----------



## Kraven

Yup bozzo, sure do miss her, thanks man for the kind words


----------



## Keef

What ?- did I miss something ?- Umbra my cell phone crashed too !- into the wall ! !-  Can't believe it worked when I put it back together !-- I done messed around and got stoned again !-


----------



## umbra

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Hey !- Wait !- I may be lit up like a x-mas tree but this was funny !--  Po-Po stopped a 90 year old lady at the check point.- When he checked her drivers license he saw she had a concealed carry permit - He asked if she had any weapons in the car -She answered yes I do !- There's a .45 in the glove box - a .357 in the console and a .38 in my purse !-- A little shocked the Po-Po asked her what are U afraid of ?-- The lady looked him in the eye and said not a dam thing! -- Go Granny Go !


----------



## yooper420

Umbra, good to see ya back around. Can understand when you say you do not feel wanted. Just had something happen in my life that made me feel very unwanted. That has not happened in years, but it did open my eyes.


----------



## Hippie420

I always know I'm wanted. At least that's what the posters in the post office say!


----------



## yooper420

Who`s still around at this hour to burn a bowl with me ? I figure Hippie`s still up and probably Keef too. Anyway, here goes. Puff, puff, pass.


----------



## umbra

:48:just going to bed


----------



## giggy

morning ofc WAKE AND BAKE. lets get this day started.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!  It is a great morning, not really it is just average. Smoking a little cookies this morning with the lemon pepper water that i have now added vinegar to...yuck.. but good for me. 

Hope you all have a good day today. Really. good.


----------



## giggy

umbra you are part of this little internet family as well as everybody else. some of us have never met face to face but i look forward to hearing from all of yall everyday. everybody have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Rosebud,
OK now let`s have the first "wake and bake" session of the day. Hey, I may be late, but I be here now. Let`s do it.


----------



## giggy

morning rose. when i was in the navy they taught us a few thins to survive. we had a bucket of stuff called lite water, it was animal blood and when mixed with fire hose water it made a foam. they told us if the ship was going down to grab a bucket of it as it may save your life in many ways. it being liter then water it would float and it was pure protein that you could drink to survive. one of the other things was to drink white vinegar before you ate meat that may have spoiled and it would keep you from getting sick. i always hoped i would never have to do either one.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, had my bowl on the way in but just poured my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- What's shaking ?--  Yoop I was up last night , I just figured everyone else was asleep so I turned my phone off !-- I was pretty lit though - probably would have just got in trouble anyway !--  Weather be heating up down here !- starting to hit the 90s during the day and high 70s at night !- Beach water is 77 !-  Bout to get hot !--  Let me get back to that pipe maybe have some more coffee !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning yoop, sure hate you had a bad experience, who the **** would not want to have you around, your good peeps in my book bro. Hope that issue becomes a non issue soon for you. Packing a bowl, miss my cat.


----------



## Keef

Hey Guys RWS gonna be doing some over time - something to do with a special pair of twins or something !  -- If there's another variety I need in my harem I better get it while the getting is good !  Any suggestion ?-  Umbra if I brought in that Jesus OG and bred it to the T.E. or Williams Wonder what's the chance I could find an indica heavy pheno with a fairly fast finish ?--


----------



## bozzo420

hey yoop. I have never hid my pot smoking... I have always been the unwanted pot head. NBD . (no big deal)    Heavy frost last night. The girls were safe in the greenhouse.  plant them Sat.


----------



## Rosebud

Yooper, do i need to beat someone up for you? I am sorry you aren't feeling appreciated. We appreciate you.  How is mrs yooper doing?

Giggy, i have never heard of that before. Very interesting and yucky. I take a medicine that with this new insurance is 350.00 a month for generic.. So i am going the vinegar route and see if it works. I hope i am not being stupid, i don't think i am.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> I have always been the unwanted pot head. NBD . (no big deal)


 Always been the black sheep of the family, too. When something goes sideways or someone needs backup NOW, with no questions asked, guess who they call on?

Hey, if we all weren't misfits, we wouldn't bond together like we do. Glad I found ya's.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> umbra you are part of this little internet family as well as everybody else. some of us have never met face to face but i look forward to hearing from all of yall everyday. everybody have a great day.


 Morning OFC. My routine when I get up is to let the dogs out, make coffee, and sign in here. When my computer was down, I was lost without coming here to start the rest of my day. Its funny to me, in that I didn't think I would get sucked into the vortex that is MP...but I am here...because of everyone here. Perhaps the hardest thing about moving across the country is the lack of a support system that you build with friends and family. I feel much better when I come here and read what else is going on, even when I don't post anything. Bong it up :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Hippy !-- Black Sheep we be !-- I'm not sure what I'd do without U guys !- I'd been a hermit for almost a decade before I bumped into U Old Farts !-- I can't be myself in the real world or I'd go to jail ! -- I'm just a brain damaged simpleton !-- They just couldn't imagine me being able to run a pot farm !--  It is gonna give me great pleasure to blow they minds after the end of prohibition !-- I plan on getting peeps so high they think they having a religious experience !-- How U like Me NOW !!-- I did that !


----------



## bozzo420

It will be a fun time for sure keef.


----------



## Kraven

Yea maybe if Texas goes legal that will go a long way to freeing up the south, keeps fingers crossed.


----------



## yooper420

From one black sheep to my black sheep peeps....thanks for the support. Wish I could talk about what went down, but I can`t, not at all. Probably should not even be saying this. 

PS,
Always been the black sheep of my family, you know that "pot head, baby killer, Vietnam veteran". Tell them...."I was drafted, so you all made me this way, live with it, I do". What does it say under my name ?


----------



## bozzo420

I never had the baby killer shot at me. I was and still am an AH. Archie bunker was my hero.


----------



## Keef

I think it's about time to kick off a mighty buzz and and find something to laugh about !-- Ya'll bringing me down !  -- I got no choice !-- I'll have to self medicate !


----------



## Kraven

:48: lets smoke


----------



## Hippie420

Kravenhead said:


> :48: lets smoke


 
Already there, Bro!


----------



## bozzo420

I'm in///// back break.


----------



## umbra

I'm in as well


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. What up Umbra.


----------



## Keef

I'm slow but I can learn !-- Clone in ambient light !- push fresh cuts off in the corner of your grow room or something !-- More light is not a good idea !-- They'll grow under light but take twice as long to root !  Where's my pipe !- Pharming is done !


----------



## umbra

Hey WH trying to chill a little today. Been totally stressed at work and needed some r&r


----------



## WeedHopper

I wish i could, but my damn neighbors are fighting again. Morons. Freaken Police getting called everytime ya turn around.:argue:


----------



## Kraven

Yea WH that's kinda irritating I'm sure, no need for the po po to be around so much.


----------



## Rosebud

Dropped some Gorilla grape F3's today. Have all 4 LA confidential are up and looking different from seedlings.. Have one of the other crosses and planted more of those today too.Having a brain drain and can't think of the name.  dropped some nurse larry too. Glad you are relaxing Umbra.

High WH.


----------



## Kraven

Wow you were busy today Rose


----------



## WeedHopper

Man,,,i just ate one of my Peaches off my Loring Peachtree, ,and it was so juicy and sweet. Yehaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- full belly - full pipe - U know the drill !


----------



## WeedHopper

What drill? Lol


----------



## Keef

Got the ice cream machine working - and another pipe !-- Life could be worse !


----------



## Rosebud

Fresh peaches already WH? YUM.

Agreed Keef, life could be much worse. Pretty sweet having a bowl on the patio tonight. A storm is coming in..

Got three adolescent plants put in pots today, big pots outside. No idea how many gallons. I will take a pic and put in my journal this week i hope. Took three unsexed seedlings, Pink Zillas out to "harden off"... it is happening.. woohoo. love spring. I love fall but it always feels a bit melancholy where spring seems full of hope.

Sleep well peeps.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and headed out to work. Today is the day the job closes so hopefully getting finished on the floor soon, it wont be quick enough for me.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC.
Krav, good luck, you deserve that job. Don`t let the bastids get ya down. 
The morning session of "wake and bake" seems to be in order here. So, without further adieu, let`s have at it. You know, coffee and a bowl and it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning krev, yoop and the rest of the ofc. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## bozzo420

:vap_bong__emoticon::headbang2:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning. Freaken Rain,rain,rain. Texas is About to float away. Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I hear U Hopper !- We gonna get storms again too !- Not as bad as U!  Ugh !- Did some pharming yesterday and  I'm a wee bit sore this morning !-- Took 5 more fresh cut T.E. clones ! Only had one not root so far !--Hope to start my first T.E. Sea of Green run in a month maybe six weeks!-  Been cutting back on my pink line and increasing my black line and T.E. !-- Time for a refill !- more coffee and pipe !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. reading thru Nelson's Greenhouse Operation and Management. Well worth reading.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U ever do any water farming ?--


----------



## Rosebud

I am reading Teaming with Microbes... very cool.

Good morning.  DId you see that thread here where a peep opened a bag of soil and found mushrooms? Go look at it and comment please Umbra.. or all ya all.


----------



## Keef

Rose that is part of the reason I like water pharming !-- U don't ever really know what is in dirt !  U guess about nute levels and watering !-- Too many unknowns !-- Right Now I'm thinking 32 of my boxes in bloom will give me what I want !-  2 boxes in a meter - this rotation would allow a meter harvest weekly !- T.E. dad on a Williams Wonder mom should give me potent weight for extraction and e-cig liquid production !-


----------



## umbra

Hey Keef, yes I've done ebb n flo, nft, and dwc. The nft was aeroponics in my mind. I used plastic rain gutters with a 3/4" pvc tubing running inside the gutter with small holes drilled into the pvc. It sprayed the plants and they were sitting on an absorbent material, thus the nft portion. It didn't allow for growing multi strains from seed very well. Since all the plants received the same nutes and grew at different rates and had different heights, I found it hard with my type of growing.


----------



## umbra

so 1 of the different things I'm reading are the light cycles in the greenhouse for horticultural flower production. I am going to have to see if they work or make sense. So veg cycle would be 2 12 hours cycles broken down as 12 on 1 off, followed by 30 min on, 30 min off for the other 12 hours. Flowering cycle is 6 on 18 off. Hmmmm


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I am reading Teaming with Microbes... very cool.
> 
> Good morning. DId you see that thread here where a peep opened a bag of soil and found mushrooms? Go look at it and comment please Umbra.. or all ya all.


 Tim's book right


----------



## Keef

U right about different strains in the same nute ratio Umbra !-- That's why I'm limited in how many varieties I can grow at once !- I plan on 4 varieties and when I say something like " it'll take me another 6 months to develop the T.E."-- That means I gotta grow it in a general O.K. nute solution until I have enough clones to run a SOG of the variety - then I can begin to dial the nute solution to the plants sweet spot !- I won't have the T.E. growing to it's full potential until after the first of the year !  Oh! I'll be growing it but each cycle I'll get a little closer !-- That's why I decided to get ole Willy in here and work them both at the same time !  My Black line Widow, The T.E., Williams Wonder and room for a cross!- Take me a year to tune them all in !  One box one variety !


----------



## bozzo420

umbra, my first batch of brokashi (dried) ,Is not enough to plant the rest of my plants. I have the second batch just finishing the 2 week fermenting. My question is .....Can I use the wet new batch just like the dry batch? or should I dry it out first. 
frost here tonight and tomorrow night.... looks like a Sunday planting of the last 8 girls. The 4 greenhouse girls took right off after planting . I think they like the freedom.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> U right about different strains in the same nute ratio Umbra !-- That's why I'm limited in how many varieties I can grow at once !- I plan on 4 varieties and when I say something like " it'll take me another 6 months to develop the T.E."-- That means I gotta grow it in a general O.K. nute solution until I have enough clones to run a SOG of the variety - then I can begin to dial the nute solution to the plants sweet spot !- I won't have the T.E. growing to it's full potential until after the first of the year ! Oh! I'll be growing it but each cycle I'll get a little closer !-- That's why I decided to get ole Willy in here and work them both at the same time ! My Black line Widow, The T.E., Williams Wonder and room for a cross!- Take me a year to tune them all in ! One box one variety !


 I think that is the best way for you to run them


----------



## bozzo420

There is a guy here that use to run a dairy. Then he found out that the composted cow **** made more money than the milk. he closed the dairy and started buying all the other dairy's ****. now he is a  grow dirt mogul. so I bought a couple truck loads when I did my yard. Now I get all kinds of mushrooms in my yard. some are small brown ones I'm pretty sure they are magic mushrooms. I need to find out for sure. But all the pot growers love his bagged soil.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> umbra, my first batch of brokashi (dried) ,Is not enough to plant the rest of my plants. I have the second batch just finishing the 2 week fermenting. My question is .....Can I use the wet new batch just like the dry batch? or should I dry it out first.
> frost here tonight and tomorrow night.... looks like a Sunday planting of the last 8 girls. The 4 greenhouse girls took right off after planting . I think they like the freedom.


 Yes you can use the wet bokashi. Once the EM1 has fermented, and you can easily tell once the ph drops to 3.7, it can be used.


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> so 1 of the different things I'm reading are the light cycles in the greenhouse for horticultural flower production. I am going to have to see if they work or make sense. So veg cycle would be 2 12 hours cycles broken down as 12 on 1 off, followed by 30 min on, 30 min off for the other 12 hours. Flowering cycle is 6 on 18 off. Hmmmm



It isn't good to have an opinion until you have more facts..that said... that sounds really weird umbra... 

Keef, i love the soil, remember I used to look under cow pies for fun. I will always  do organic dirt. LOVE IT.. But i appreciate all the different kinds of ways there is to grow our lovely plant.


----------



## yooper420

Bozzo, think the magic ones are purple, at least the ones I picked off the cowpies back in the 70`s were. Where I lived then, there was a cow pasture over my back fence. Jump the fence, pick the shrooms, make a tea and drink it. Tried eatin` em, but they tasted too nasty. Nice buzz.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow yooper you got bigger ones then me... you da man.:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Rosebud they end prohibition and I can grow outside I'll be driving U guys crazy with questions about growing in dirt !-- I know my peeps got the answers to anything that comes up !  It's just one of those things - for now I just need to do the best I best I can with what I'm doing !-- circumstance brought me here so I'll be doing best I can where I'm at !-- I got no variety loyalty or growing style loyalty !-- I hope one day I can work with some sativas !--RWS gonna get some overtime working with the twins gonna get the bills caught up and buy Keef some more grow stuff !-- Rose THOSE twins !


----------



## Keef

Umbra that light schedule U were describing is kinda strange but U never know less U try !- it's doesn't sound like increasing or decreasing time schedule !- How does that apply to Roses - Rose ?- spill the beans !   Keef be chillin this evening gonna get tight and fall in on the grocery store !-- Gotta get me some ribs, brisket and stuff for the smoker !- I got double skills - growing weed and smoking meat !


----------



## Rosebud

You are very talented Keef. Roses? They do what ever mother nature tells them to. This year she told them to bloom several weeks early..

I missed the twins, what twins?


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, just chilling out with a bowl, headed back to work early tomorrow morning so off to bed soon.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> It isn't good to have an opinion until you have more facts..that said... that sounds really weird umbra...
> 
> Keef, i love the soil, remember I used to look under cow pies for fun. I will always do organic dirt. LOVE IT.. But i appreciate all the different kinds of ways there is to grow our lovely plant.


 I agree, it is contrary to everything I have ever read. My son and I have decided we will run a small batch with T5 and see what happens for early veg. Then do the flowering cycle and see. I understand manipulating the light cycle, and interrupting the light cycle, just not to this extreme. It sounds like it would create hermi's, but I believe that the hermi trait is genetic and not environmental. Interesting idea to say the least.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sounds like stress for a MJ plant to me.


----------



## umbra

a little more reading about trichoderma
http://www.researchgate.net/profile/...f9f3000000.pdf


----------



## Keef

Yo Hopper I almost hate for the rain to end cause U know what comes next ?-- Mosquitos big as birds!- Like Vampire Bats just waiting to drain U dry !


----------



## yooper420

Mosquitos ? They be our state bird, the wicked, mean and nasty little critters. And they bite too. And itch. Gonna finish this bowl and go to bed.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE ofc, morning everybody happy fry-day.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. Get to do "wake and bake" with giggy on this fryday morning.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> I agree, it is contrary to everything I have ever read. My son and I have decided we will run a small batch with T5 and see what happens for early veg. Then do the flowering cycle and see. I understand manipulating the light cycle, and interrupting the light cycle, just not to this extreme. It sounds like it would create hermi's, but I believe that the hermi trait is genetic and not environmental. Interesting idea to say the least.


i tend to agree with you on the herm, but i did have a light leak on a box and the plant in that corner did herm while the other three didn't. so i believe stress can do it too. trying to learn to make fem seeds i have learned that it is done with colloidal silver of stress to herm the plant.


----------



## giggy

three days off and i don't know how to act. i'll get up at 5:30 tomorrow morning and get on the computer. maybe i'll catch up my pot farm game. morning yoop.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Umbra i tried that link, but i couldn't sign in..  

Giggy, that avatar makes me cry. so sad and sweet. 

It is Friday peeps... i got work to do.... I have a full blown male in my bathtub waiting for his girlfriend. ( that just sounds wrong) but you get it.  He spent 5 days with his first gf now waiting on the second.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Feel like a Cyclops with a hunchback !-- Weed and coffee should help !- What flavor male U got there Rose ?-  Umbra - Giggy -- Talk about stressing plants !- My girls have been stressed to the max in many ways !- I did have a Widow line that Hermied after 2-3 cycles but none of the others ever did !  There's different levels of a Hermie - if it has the ability to Hermie and U push it hard enough she'll show !- My opinion anyway !


----------



## Keef

A question for the brain trust since we saving the world this morning !- Can U breed a feminized plant ?-- Would -- IT-- make a good mother ?  -- Also -- What is the difference between hemp and those -- Auto things ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am fairly good at making things hermie.  Mostly heat I think.

Keef, i have a boy named Freedom Baby. It has Harlequin somewhere in it's line. It is mr rb favorite smoke. It is a little week for me and tastes like a cbd, yucky.  Anyway, I was going to just make more freedom baby seeds so i wouldn't have to buy them, then got the idea to cross him with Harlequin.  I am very happy and excited about this cross as Harely is clone only and this will be a little over half harley  I hope.  These will be good seeds to pass out to peeps that need it for a high cbd. Clones are hard to mail, seeds much easier. We need Harley to be available for anyone that needs her.  I will update my journal soon, you need to see him. he is a beauty.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC,
> 
> Umbra i tried that link, but i couldn't sign in..
> 
> Giggy, that avatar makes me cry. so sad and sweet.
> 
> It is Friday peeps... i got work to do.... I have a full blown male in my bathtub waiting for his girlfriend. ( that just sounds wrong) but you get it. He spent 5 days with his first gf now waiting on the second.


 no the link isn't available here, sorry


----------



## Keef

Rose clone the boy and revegg him !- When your Harley is ready start some seed from the cross and breed the boy back on the cross - Harliquin BX 3 ?-- Clone only to seed plant can do !  In New Orleans -long ago - Some people were of mixed race - A Quadroon had a grandparent that was black - This is a crude analogy but what U want to do is breed U a Harliquin - Octaroon!  ---7/8 Harliquin !


----------



## Rosebud

Here is Harely covered in Freedom baby pollen and flowers..:~)

View attachment 012.jpg​


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose check your e-mail !


----------



## Kraven

yup, looks like they did the nasty Rose, I can see from here her hair is a bit tussled.


----------



## Keef

Lawn mower won't start !- Dang I was gonna mow today !- No really !-- Shame - quess I'll hang out and get high ! It only like 250 degrees out there !


----------



## Hippie420

Wanna trade yards?


----------



## Keef

Can U drive a push mower ?-- U gotta watch out for the close line too !-- It'll get cha !  I know !- Last time my stoned a** was dragging the mower I looked up just in time to catch that clothesline right across the moustache !- ripped my sunglasses off - almost put out my eye !- mower tried to get me !- it was bad !- Dangerous work !


----------



## yooper420

Hippie, 
Glad to have ya in the family.


----------



## WeedHopper

Crazzy Bastage. Lol


----------



## Kraven

hi all, the peeps told me late this afternoon, that I was off the floor as my new role was Facility Risk Manager. Start tuesday at 8...gonna love m-f 8-5 with a raise


----------



## Keef

I think this calls for a bowl in celebration for Kraven !- Already pretty twisted but the Brother got what he wanted !-- I'll at least have another toke or two !- Don't tell anyone but Kraven looks like a dam pot farmer ya'll ! What U laughing at Umbra ?- Look in the mirror !- Looks just like a seed chucker !! No doubt !!


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Hippie,
> Glad to have ya in the family.


 

Wondered when ya'd notice!

Krave, nice!


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> hi all, the peeps told me late this afternoon, that I was off the floor as my new role was Facility Risk Manager. Start tuesday at 8...gonna love m-f 8-5 with a raise



congrats brother.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC,
> 
> Umbra i tried that link, but i couldn't sign in..
> 
> Giggy, that avatar makes me cry. so sad and sweet.
> 
> It is Friday peeps... i got work to do.... I have a full blown male in my bathtub waiting for his girlfriend. ( that just sounds wrong) but you get it.  He spent 5 days with his first gf now waiting on the second.



rose sorry it made you cry, but it brings a tear to the eyes of many people. a lot of folk before, and after me. in a way i guess i was lucky enough to not see action, but would stand beside any of yall.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Congrats bro, ya got what ya deserve.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Saturday morning, got up in time to catch " Tractor Tales" on the "U. S. Farm Report". That, a cup of coffee and a bowl and we have "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. i slept in this morning but wake and bake is on and coffee is brewing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rain,rain,rain,rain,rain rain rain rain.  Help im drowninggggggg. Lol


----------



## yooper420

Thought it was California that was supposed to fall into the ocean. All that rain, looks like Texas is gonna get washed into the ocean. Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and wake and bake progressing well. Just called my mom and said hey, today is one of her worse days. I'm going to run some of the BF Nightshade over to her today, she says it helps with the pain, may give her a little 8 Ball Kush too to help her sleep. She 's been a great mom to me and I love that my flowers bring her peace, more peace than the chemicals they prescribe...the only side effect is food tastes better and she has an appetite, so she does not have to take that pill anymore too  I'm going to just chill with the Mrs.'s today and we are going to grill out and have some wine this afternoon. Hope everyone has a stellar day. Giggy I lost friends in Desert Storm so I really appreciate the gesture.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Sunshine and beautiful here.

Let's all take a moment this weekend between the weed and the hotdogs and remember what the day is for, our fallen fathers, brothers, and sons.

Makes ya wonder what they mean by "civilized society" when boys continue to die for politics and religion.

OK, time for a bowl!


----------



## yooper420

giggy, that picture always brings a tear to my eye cause I came so extremely close to being on it, that I still find it hard to believe I`m not.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Old Farts. Sunshine and beautiful here.
> 
> Let's all take a moment this weekend between the weed and the hotdogs and remember what the day is for, our fallen fathers, brothers, and sons.
> 
> Makes ya wonder what they mean by "civilized society" when boys continue to die for politics and religion.
> 
> OK, time for a bowl!


:yeahthat:


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Looks like rain here.


----------



## WeedHopper

I feel like im in a Twilight Zone Episode. Rains gonna get me,,,,oh,,nooooooo.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Sorry I'm late !- Had some coffee and a toke or two and wondered off to the grow room and got lost !--  I got a mess of revegges that had me worried about whether they would reveg !- I'm gonna be swamped !- may loose a couple but most have made the transition back to veg !- With an established root system they 'll grow like rockets !-- I'll have bloom full again soon !---- -- ------------I remember in high school they had a wall of pics of those from the school who had died in the jungle !- -- I watched it grow and accepted my fate !-  For a long time I had a guilt complex about being sent to Korea instead of Viet Nam and surviving when so many didn't !--Be smoking for them that can't today !- Do what I can to make them proud !


----------



## umbra

let them in Peter
they are very tired,
give them couches
where the angles sleep
and light those fires.
let them wake, whole again
its a brand new dawn
fired by the sun and not by
war times and bloody guns.
may their peace be deep,
remember where the broken bodies lie
God knows how young they were
to have to die.
give them things they like
let them make some noise,
give dance hall bands and not golden harps
to these, our boys,
but let them love, Peter
because they've had no time
they should have trees and bird songs
and hills to climb,
the taste of summer,
and a ripened pear
as sweet as a meadow wind,
and girls as sweet 
with flowing hair.
tell them how they are missed,
and say not to fear,
it's going to be alright
for us down here.
let them in Peter...


----------



## Rosebud

That brought tears. So beautiful Umbra. So sweet and lovely. Thank you for blessing this heart this morning.


----------



## yooper420

umbra, very nice poem.
let it be, let it be


----------



## Keef

Nice !-- I'm not going to cry this weekend !-- Twisted world we live in !- I no longer try to make sense of it all !--I just live here !  -- I know one thing for sure -- I'm nursing a world class buzz up in here !--


----------



## Rosebud

Lets all have a toke or ten.


----------



## yooper420

:ccc::stoned::ccc:


----------



## Keef

What Rose said !- Umbra it'll be a year -18- months before I'll need or want anymore seed -- Is there anything I can get that might work well with the T.E. and Williams Wonder ?-  Indica or an indica heavy hybrid monster ?-- It's get it now or wait 18 months and develop it then !  What about U Rose any recommendations ?  Anyone else ?-- I be liking this T.E. !


----------



## Keef

Making homemade ice cream !- Toasted Coconut for RWS and Pina Colada for me !-- Don't get me wrong I got No Problem with Toasted Coconut !- I just devide it in half and fold crushed pineapple into one half !- Love that little electric ice cream machine !-- Got an outstanding vanilla recipe too !- Who wants some ?


----------



## WeedHopper

You are a CocoNut. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

the garden is planted. Fun day


----------



## Rosebud

I want some Keef.  Ice cream.
well, i am going to be running all new to me stuff this summer. I have in my possession seeds from canada that are supposed to be over 25% thc.  So when i finish my grow I will hopefully have some more seeds and I will tell you what i recommend then.  I want to do a cbd seed run and everything really. There is this black hazey stuff that i really want to make seeds. Not an easy girl to grow.  I would like to make seeds of everything.  WooHOO..  
I say the word pollen and my husband kinda silently freaks. He has memories of my first pollen escape.

Have to say my nurse larry popped first of the seeds. That was fun.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> let them in Peter
> they are very tired,
> give them couches
> where the angles sleep
> and light those fires.
> let them wake, whole again
> its a brand new dawn
> fired by the sun and not by
> war times and bloody guns.
> may their peace be deep,
> remember where the broken bodies lie
> God knows how young they were
> to have to die.
> give them things they like
> let them make some noise,
> give dance hall bands and not golden harps
> to these, our boys,
> but let them love, Peter
> because they've had no time
> they should have trees and bird songs
> and hills to climb,
> the taste of summer,
> and a ripened pear
> as sweet as a meadow wind,
> and girls as sweet
> with flowing hair.
> tell them how they are missed,
> and say not to fear,
> it's going to be alright
> for us down here.
> let them in Peter...



very cool


----------



## Keef

Got the ice cream made now I gotta mix up a brine for my ribs - Sweet BBQ baked beans - Some Cajun potato salad !- A corn side dish called Corn Mocshoe !- an appetizer of shrimp and crawfish with a Cajun cocktail sauce ( shrimp cocktail) !-- Creole tomatos and Okra !-- a dessert of Bread Pudding and Bourbon Sauce !- might be " electric bourbon sauce " - if I use some of Rose's patented cannabutter in the recipe !- Oh !- Sweet smoked baby back ribs !- Forgot !- Speckled trout stuffed with a top secret shrimp, crab and seafood stuffing !-- When RWS gets her recipes out and pops the top on a bottle of 100 proof Southern Comfort and puts some Heals Street Blues on the box -- She fixin to get all Divinci and stuff in the kitchen !- My job is to smoke the meat and keep the pipe full--I'm good at it too !


----------



## Rosebud

Wish i was there Keef. Sounds delightful and yummy.

Oh nevermind, i forgot you were in texas.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Rose that might hurt another Texans feelings but it 's funny to me !-- Coming back after over a decade in the New Orleans area where they got stuff like drive thru daquiri shops accents the stark difference in culture !- Hey south Texas got a culture of it's own !- They got both kinds of music !- country and western! -- Lately though they been trying to show off diversity !- On Saturday night they got the world famous - DJ Twanky playing all kinds of music even some of that hippity -hop stuff !  EEE- HA !


----------



## Kraven

Yup Keef just started the marinate on our steaks for tomorrow, went to the farmers market and got fresh meat / vegetables. Gonna be a good feed tomorrow night, even got a decent bottle of wine for me and the mrs's. Love me some good food and good company, heck love me some good music too.


----------



## Keef

We got Tequila !-- UGH!- give me the shivers just saying the word !-- All this flooding bout made my mind up !-- I'm gonna start watching that " Buying the Bayou " show and researching houseboats !- Got my eye on that bay that seperates Florida and Alabama !-- I can haul the grow all the way on the intercoastal waterway all the way to Kravens back yard !-- U don't have to pay property taxes on a houseboat !-- This isn't a new desire !- What's held me back from building one in the past is the lack of good cheap pontoons !  Roomy houseboat with full deck on top and a grow barge ?-- I can dig it !


----------



## Keef

U know I don't mean "Roughing it " on a houseboat !- I demand Air - conditioning and all modern amenities !-- Luxury in the swamp growing some mindbending weed that provides me a comfortable lifestyle !-  Ya'll gonna have to come to the Redneck Riveria visit the beach and Stop by the houseboat for an O.F.C. throwdown !- Other peeps can't smoke what we smoke and do complicated things like walk an. talk !-- I'll get U high - in a kayak - hook up with a nice gator on a rod and reel and make U an internet sensation !-


----------



## Hippie420

Got quiet in here. Anybody still conscious?


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, WAKE AND BAKE. got to move the grand daughter back to school today. i'll catch up with yall later. peace


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> We got Tequila !-- UGH!- give me the shivers just saying the word !-- All this flooding bout made my mind up !-- I'm gonna start watching that " Buying the Bayou " show and researching houseboats !- Got my eye on that bay that seperates Florida and Alabama !-- I can haul the grow all the way on the intercoastal waterway all the way to Kravens back yard !-- U don't have to pay property taxes on a houseboat !-- This isn't a new desire !- What's held me back from building one in the past is the lack of good cheap pontoons !  Roomy houseboat with full deck on top and a grow barge ?-- I can dig it !



if you go the other way keef you could be around my place, just follow the black warrior river.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> Yup Keef just started the marinate on our steaks for tomorrow, went to the farmers market and got fresh meat / vegetables. Gonna be a good feed tomorrow night, even got a decent bottle of wine for me and the mrs's. Love me some good food and good company, heck love me some good music too.



brother that sounds like a good time. i would settle for just a weekend for the wife and i to be alone.


----------



## WeedHopper

Time to build myself an ARK before i drownededed.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !  I think it's the end of he world !- Anybody got a dry towel ?- Ain't nothing dry down here !--  Sitting in the Wallymart parklot waiting on a friend !- Need some meds for caps !-   Doing a deal in the parking lot !-- Somethings never change !-- Anyone want any brickweed seed !- They come a long way since back in the day !-- Usually not many seed these days !  There's the Po-Po !- Wonder if he come to buy weed too !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Lazy morning. Coffee in hand. Sitting in the sun out by the pool. Its going to be a nice day


----------



## Rosebud

WH don't drown, that much rain is scary.  Are you flooding?

Keef,,,, you worry me. good luck.


----------



## bozzo420

I guess the drought in Texas is over.  take care guys.


----------



## Hippie420

Best open wheel race of the year will be on in an hour. I only watch two sporting events a year, and the Indy is one of 'em!


----------



## Keef

No problem Rose !- Ain't my first rodeo !-- What sucks is buying it by the ounce !-- Dealer man is the only person in town that knows I smoke and my only hook up !-- Been doing this off and on as needed for most of a decade !- He doesn't talk !- RWS says he knows better !- Anyway -- enough excitement for the day !--  I'm thinking I probably could have gotten along without it but the caps will be nice !  In a month or so I think I'm gonna put a couple T.E. and Black line Widow revegges in some dirt !- seems to me that a reveg rooted into a small pot of dirt cod travel easier than one out of my boxes with the roots blowing in the wind !-- Someone else needs to grow this T.E. !--I've learned that different growing techniques produce different weed from the same genetics ! I'd love to see what some of U guys could do with it !  Guess we'll be finding out !


----------



## umbra

I was on weedmaps last night and saw it in a dispensary...wonder where that came from, lol.


----------



## Keef

Lost me Umbra !-- Weed Maps ?-- What is this map thing ?-- And what do U see there !-- Are U high again ?-- $120 an ounce - if U want one or a dozen !-- Be glad when I can openly go square grouper hunting !-- Right now I guess I pay it because I got no choice. and I know the man ! Makes a mess of decarbed cannacaps and I keep my stuff for smoking !  I'm good !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, do i need to decarb CBD's???


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Lost me Umbra !-- Weed Maps ?-- What is this map thing ?-- And what do U see there !-- Are U high again ?-- $120 an ounce - if U want one or a dozen !-- Be glad when I can openly go square grouper hunting !-- Right now I guess I pay it because I got no choice. and I know the man ! Makes a mess of decarbed cannacaps and I keep my stuff for smoking ! I'm good !


 weedmaps.com is a site that lists dispensaries throughout the country that have medical and legal cannabis for sale and their prices. I thought everyone knew about this site or I would have mentioned it sooner.


----------



## Keef

No Umbra some of us live under a cloak of ignorance !-- In the last month or so Green Santa brought me a sample of some Strawberry Rhino -- This is the first time I've had an opportunity to smoke a flavored weed in my life !-- I couldn't believe it !- Hints of Strawberry and a killer buzz !-- U guys in the free states got it made !-- Be getting me one of them Strawberry Rhino clones !-- How many flavors ya'll got ?-- Usually the only way I get to sample a new weed is if I buy seed and grow it myself !  I kinda blew off Umbra's Tangi-- figured they had to give up potency to get a flavored weed !- I kinda lumped all these flavors as " Froo-Froo "- weed and had no real interest in giving up potency for flavor ! I was wrong !-  I need to research this some more !  If the nuances like flavor come across in BHO - I'm down with it !  I'm like a home schooled weed farmer who has big gaps in my schooling !-


----------



## umbra

on weedmaps the cover wax, bho, crumble, hash, edibles and of course vape cartridges. The best bho and cartridges impart very unique terpenes and flavors.


----------



## umbra

the strawberry cookies is excellent tasting, frosty as heck, and very potent. It however was a low yielder so probably wont run it again. But it is some nice smoke


----------



## umbra

Just some pictures of outdoors so far...


----------



## Keef

Make me sick !-- U da man Umbra !-- My time will come !-- Heard of this guy in Colorado that will fill orders from the weed store and ship it to U -- for a price ! -- I'm thinking I'm gonna have to spend some money on a variety education !-- couple grams of several different varieties -- find out what else I don't know !  I did get a care package once from Green Santa with a taste of several different varieties that was very educational and tasty !


----------



## Keef

Been watching the news !- I guess the Po-Po will be using the "Brelo Defense "-- I was afraid for my life so I reloaded , jumped up on the hood and eliminated the threat !--  137 shots into an unarmed couple !- I didn't  think running from the Po-Po was a reason to assassinate U !-- Lesson here for the Po-Po is if we all shoot them they can't tell which one fired the fatal shot so we get to walk !   It may just be me  and my damaged brain - but this ain't right !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, beautiful. Ya had me at palm trees. Are those giant ferns or what, those big huge plants/short trees over by the green fence. 

Is that pretty girl pollinated or just showing red hair? Pretty plant.


----------



## umbra

Rose those are saga palms. They are not true palms but are beautiful. No revegging her after she flowered. Just put her out yesterday. The large palms around the pool are Queen palms.


----------



## Rosebud

I wish i had palms... She says in a whiny voice. I think they are all beautiful. Are you North of SF? You don' t have to answer that.  They look great.


----------



## Keef

Big pickup with 4 ft tires and smoke stacks got a yield sign and looks right at me and tries to take the right of way !  Was I supposed to be intimidated ?-- Good thing he had them big tires cause he did some off road driving !- Little Nissan wasn't giving it up !  I would have hit him !-- Long as the front end of his vehicle hits me it's his fault !-- U want the right of  ?- U better be prepared to take it ! -- I hate palm trees !-- There's these bugs that live in them down here they call palmetta bugs -- A cockroach by any other name is still a cockroach !-- Long as your finger Rose and they fly !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I wish i had palms... She says in a whiny voice. I think they are all beautiful. Are you North of SF? You don' t have to answer that. They look great.


 East of SF but about the same latitude


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Big pickup with 4 ft tires and smoke stacks got a yield sign and looks right at me and tries to take the right of way ! Was I supposed to be intimidated ?-- Good thing he had them big tires cause he did some off road driving !- Little Nissan wasn't giving it up ! I would have hit him !-- Long as the front end of his vehicle hits me it's his fault !-- U want the right of ?- U better be prepared to take it ! -- I hate palm trees !-- There's these bugs that live in them down here they call palmetta bugs -- A cockroach by any other name is still a cockroach !-- Long as your finger Rose and they fly !


 I was in FL and staying with friends, around 1980. Orlando area, orange blossom trail. I woke up in the middle of the night to this sound of tapping on the walls. I could not figure out what it was. I turned on the light and all these giant cock roaches were walking across the walls, there must have been 100's, everywhere. Palmetta bugs! I have not seen a single 1 here in Cali.


----------



## Keef

In this land of sand, salt, snakes and mosquite they got other hidden things that bite and sting !  They got these sand colored  scorpions !- Twice I have sat on one of these demons and felt their wrath !  It's like the worse wasp/ yellowjacket sting there ever was !-- When one stings U -- U can't think of any else and there's that silent all incompassing internal scream !-- Had me on my knees praying for the pain to stop !- and ya'll know I'm not the most religious person but I was begging for some relief !-- Got me again about a year later !  I miss the swamp ,alligators and the other dangers of the swamp !  If there was a scorpion in the boat and an alligator beside the boat !-- Me and the alligator bout to tangle cause I don't want to get stung by a scorpion again !


----------



## Rosebud

You just have to be tough to live down there.  I keep singing poke salad annie. Where the alligators are so mean


----------



## Keef

U know what Rose ?-- I see right thru U !- U know more about Texas than U say !-- I even catch the scent of Longhorns sometimes when U post !- May not be U but it's real close !


----------



## yooper420

I hate snakes.
I hate cockroaches, even if you call `em palmetto bugs. They still be a friggin` cockroachhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Keef

Yoop they ain't like regular cockroaches !- They'll stand and fight !-- The one that made me hurt myself had to be 3 inches long !- He flew at me and no one believes me but he hissed too !- I turn to make my escape and ran into a brick wall !  I just knew he was on me and showed the neighbors the fastest strip tease they ever saw !-- Wasn't the least bit ashamed just needed to know he wasn't on me !-- Next day I came out the garage in a biohazard suit With a pump sprayer of some illegal pesticide and we did battle !


----------



## Keef

Looks like it'll be a long night !- How about U Yoop ?


----------



## yooper420

Nights are usually long on this end, up until 3:30 - 4:00am.


----------



## Keef

I sleep well some nights but not much on others !--  We gather memories over the year's and I guess when we begin to age some of them memories we try to suppress come sneaking back in to visit !-- Made peace with most of it but there are always somethings that sneak into your thoughts !-- Other nights just can't shut the mind down !--  The wife has been taking care of conjoined twins this weekend !-  Pics of some of the deformities she deals with would give anyone nightmares !-- I couldn't do it !-- Now grown ups I got no problem with - blood, guts, screaming in pain !- I can function thru without trouble !- Working on babies rips my heart out !--There were times I had no choice - dog chewed up a 2 year olds face and I had to hold him down while we did what we could to repair the damage !- The screams are always with me and there were so many things I can't forget no matter how high I get !  I do one day at a time !


----------



## yooper420

At least now I can cry. I had become very calloused at work, to the point very little bothered me, except for the kids. Had one call with an unresponsive baby. Baby was sleeping with the mother. Mother was hung over. SIDS ? I doubt it, most likely was unintentionally smothered. End of story ? Not hardly. A year, year and a half later, get a call of a child hit by a car. Get there and find that the mother had pulled the child out of the street and put him in the parkway. Put the big show on, knowing it was just that. You guessed it, this mother just lost her second child. Talked with the po-po at the ER and told them my thoughts. Never heard any feedback.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, WAKE AND BAKE. done pulled a bowl and working on me coffee as i type. everybody have a great day.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. Hope this Memorial Day Monday is sunny and bright for the rest of ya, cause it`s raining here. On my second cup this morning, got my bowl now it`s wake and bake time.


----------



## giggy

raining here to bro. i talked to my mom yesterday and she said that I-10 and hwy 35 were closed due to being under water. they live on a hill but the water was up to the fence behind the house, so if it comes up another foot it will be in the house. they are down by pearsall texas and she said they were getting a break so i hope it starts going down. i have never seen the water that high there. there is a small lake (power company) next to lake conroe that the water is going over, it is a earth dam so it is trying to wash away. they had a small tornado hit houston yesterday morning as well.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !  Happy Memorial Day !-- There's a chance the rain will remain north of us today !- Probably not !  Never seen this much rain this close together before !-- I know the dam Giggy mentioned !-- We used to snag fish below that dam !  Lake Livingston and Lake Conroe too !-


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !  Happy Memorial Day !-- There's a chance the rain will remain north of us today !- Probably not !  Never seen this much rain this close together before !-- I know the dam Giggy mentioned !-- We used to snag fish below that dam !  Lake Livingston and Lake Conroe too !-



i can't place the power company lake keef, all i know is it is beside lake conroe. the only dam i fish below was lake houston. i used to night fish for catfish on the lake side of lake livingston dam (camilla) all the time but i haven't fished in years.


----------



## bozzo420

yea yooper PTSD from Nam is nothing next to the fire dept. stuff. pulling the babies out of fires was the worst.  but we seen it all. always first  to arrive.


----------



## Kraven

Agreed between combat and nursing, well I have seen it all I believe.....


G'morning, waking and baking, second bowl, second cup


----------



## yooper420

bozzo, as far as I`m concerned that woman I was referring to should be in jail. Hung over both times I dealt with her. Lost two of her kids and did not seem very fazed by it. I did my part, do believe the popo did not follow up. Can`t help it, this one really bothered me.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Glad to see everyone still alive and kickin'. No rain here yet but they claim it's coming. The bar's roof doesn't leak, so I'll be high (no pun intended) and dry this afternoon.

Yoop, Boozo; I know the areas you both worked in well. What a zoo! Statistically, you stood a lot better chance of dying there than you did across the pond. Out of the frying pan, into the fire. Yikes!


----------



## bozzo420

the garden is in....I guess I'm not enlarging my fenced in area. the wife just planted peppers and cauliflower there. no room for  pot plants now. Maybe next year. I squeezed them all in the old area. 4 in the 8x8 greenhouse and 7 in the 12x20 outdoor. and one pot. it will be nice and tight in there soon.


----------



## yooper420

Grow bozzo grow.


----------



## bozzo420

True story. 3AM sat night. A girl and her 3 kids are in the city. they lived 30 miles out of town. She gets rear ended at a stop light. car totaled . but everyone not injured, very lucky.  When I get there the first thing she said was "does my husband have to know?"
Funny as heck, but not funny either. she was copping dope with her kids at 3am.


----------



## Rosebud

I guess some people shouldn't be mothers. I have no way of understanding women that have babies and don't take care of them... I am sure they have a story but it doesn't matter at that point.

You guys in this thread are all heroes. All of you. Thank you on behalf of the folks that couldn't thank you.

WH, are you ok?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC.


----------



## DL420

giggy said:


> morning everybody, WAKE AND BAKE. done pulled a bowl and working on me coffee as i type. everybody have a great day.



Hey Giggy.      Wake and Bake sounds like a great idea....:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Not a mind in the bunch that ain't twisted one way or another !  And we a bunch of survivors too !--  It would take a super computer to write a program that would have funneled the likes of The O.F.C. into one place !-- I used to think we were all tied together by nothing more than a plant !  It goes a lot deeper than that my peeps !-- I think we more like a Tribe than a Club ! I'm proud to be a member !- Di I mention that I'm high enough to walk on the ceiling !


----------



## yooper420

DL420 said:


> Hey Giggy. Wake and Bake sounds like a great idea....:vap-Bong_smoker:


 
Another old fart gonna join our party ? Welcome to the Old Farts Club. We wake and bake all day long.


----------



## DL420

yooper420 said:


> Another old fart gonna join our party ? Welcome to the Old Farts Club. We wake and bake all day long.



Looks like I'm in the right place then:ccc:


----------



## Kraven

Then welcome DL :48:


----------



## DL420

Kravenhead said:


> Then welcome DL :48:



Thank you


----------



## giggy

welcome to the party bro, you'll like it here. it's not like the other site as the mods don't allow that kind of stuff here, and the folks are great people to know. rosey said she would drop by too.


----------



## DL420

giggy said:


> welcome to the party bro, you'll like it here. it's not like the other site as the mods don't allow that kind of stuff here, and the folks are great people to know. rosey said she would drop by too.



Awesome...That other site is getting way out of control with all the trolling and sock puppet accounts


----------



## DL420

Happy Memorial day everyone 

View attachment 20150525_130538-1.jpg


----------



## giggy

wish i had a little something extra to puff right now but i got enough to cover the ol lady and i for the day. looks like brick for a bit though. ok yall all know that the bugs have put it on me already this year. so i took my seedlings that i had left and moved them indoors till they get a little size on them. i thought i was down to 3 ghost train haze #9 but it turns out i have 2, and 1 blue dream that are doing great. i had a white widow that got about a inch tall and quit growing, i pulled it out of the cup yesterday and it didn't have nothing but the tap root and not much of it. i had a white elephant that popped but never did nothing else, so i tried more of them. 1 white widow popped and the tep root looked good but it never did nothing. had a white elephant pop and now have a we about 1" and it seems to be ok, i also had another one pop and put it in soil yesterday so here's hoping on them. today i put 3 dream reapers in soil and 2 jack the rippers. i still have 2 of each of them and 2 grand daddy purps in germ. i'm gonna have something this year if i have to keep popping seed or not.


----------



## Hippie420

Anybody need any sugar maple seeds? Bring a rake and a large truck.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody need any sugar maple seeds? Bring a rake and a large truck.



if they are anything like a silver maple then no i don't. lol i really don't believe you can kill a silver maple. we cut one down and i drilled holes in the stump and poured roundup in them, but they popped up out of the roots.


----------



## thegloman

Happy Memorial Day everybody!

Thank You to all the men & women who sacraficed their own families & lives to help keep this nation even now, the best place in the world to live.
GOD knows I Love my country, but HATE our Government.  I'm betting if the folks from WW2 were still alive this nation wouldn't be run by a Muslam.

GOD BLESS AMERICA

OK, I'll get off my soap box.

Hey keef!
I finaly have got the cloneing thing down pat.  Started with 7 cuttings from the Strawberry Rhino.  4 of them are ready for planting.
Green santa told me he was gonna drop off a clone your way soon.
Guess he just wants to see if it ships well in moist paper towel with just a touch of H2O2 in it.

Also, the W.E. is coming along nice.  I changed the potting mix I was using & now it's almost ready for sexing.
Now tell me if I'm wrong here.  You water farmers just let the plant get to the 3rd node & turn the lights back untill it shows what sex it is then flip them back to veg. cycle?    might be worth getting some styrofoam or whatever cones on the out door plants too. Get the males out early.  Hmmmmmm.

I was out checking on my girlz a couple days ago & what do you think I saw?  Volanteer plants.  LOL  Big Betty dropped a few seeds & they must have liked the conditions.  lol  2 of them are almost 2' tall now.  I had to top them once & now when the 2 main stalks are growing I'm going to tie them down to the ground.  Better yiels & very stelth.  OH this is fun.
If I could get a job somewhere in the cannabis industry I think I'd almost work for free.

Well, Y'All have a great fun & safe Memorial Day & don't forget our fallen brothers & sisters.

PEACE


----------



## Keef

DL - Welcome home !-- Didn't we bump into each other at that farmer place ?- Gloman glad to see U working some clones !-- That Strawberry Rhino will have a good home here !-- If all goes well Green Santa be hauling a T.E. clone before long too !-- Williams Wonder be ordered this week or next !- Potent Weight then put this beast of a T.E. on it and we gonna have a winner !   That Strawberry Rhino gonna be a welcome addition to the harem !-- The grow is recovering nicely and in a couple months I'll be cranking it out again !


----------



## WeedHopper

My Cayenne Peppers. 
Oh and my dog is to the left of my thumb on his back. Lol


----------



## thegloman

Nice peppers WH!  
You must be in a warmer climate than I am.


----------



## WeedHopper

Texas


----------



## Keef

Hopper I didn't know peppers grew underwater !- Gloman when it comes to cloning I go a little bit overboard !-- I'll clone a plant before I know it's sex !-- I let a plant get 6-8 inches tall and take the top off for a clone -- When the clone is rooted and the root stock is recovering - I'll put it in bloom to sex !--If it is a girl I now got 2 - if it is a male and I have a use for it I have one in veg until I need it !- Since I run a SOG of small plants anyway I usually let the plant I sexed to finish the bloom cycle ! I 'll have it's clone in veg !- make many as I want !-  the reason for letting the plant I sexed finish is to determine how it will grow - How long it takes to finish and I get a little taste to decide if I really want to grow the variety !


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i have been worried about you. Glad you checked in.   Nice peppers.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks. Yeah we lost power from yesterday at 3pm untill 3am this morning.


----------



## Keef

Umbra do U have to register on Weedmaps to browse ?-- Another question too !-- Ya'll know I'm brain damaged and don't know much about computers- so what's this Tap-a- Talk thing ?- Is it something that would help me keep in touch with the O.F.C . Easier ?


----------



## thegloman

Ya'll know I'm brain damaged and don't know much about computers- so what's this Tap-a- Talk thing ?- Is it something that would help me keep in touch with the O.F.C . Easier ?[/QUOTE]


*Tapatalk* is an application to allow access to Internet forums on mobile devices,[1] developed by Tapatalk, Inc.
 Tapatalk is primarily designed to provide improved forum access for  mobile platforms over access provided by the forum software itself. The  application was originally designed for Android but now also supports iOS and Windows Phone. Tapatalk allows the user to have a unified interface to access multiple forums at the same time.
 Forum software systems supported by Tapatalk are: phpBB3, vBulletin, xenForo, IPBoard, Simple Machines Forum, MyBB, bbPress, Kunena, Vanilla, and Drupal


----------



## 000StankDank000

I use tap talk and it's good for notifications but harder to use then desktop forum app. My 2 cents.


----------



## umbra

Keef, no you don't need to register for weedmaps. You can see what legal weed costs in CO and their ratings, or you could see what is available in San Francisco.


----------



## Keef

Umbra !-- WOW!- Why won't it let me place an order ?-- I done spent about 2 grand - I want some of this and some of that !-- They got stuff I don't even know what it is and I want some !-- Makes me hate U free state guys even more !-- Ya'll got a menu and I got brickweed !-- I can tell at a glance that Super Critical CO 2 extraction is industry standard !-- I want some of that wax stuff !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, baby, you just are gonna have to pull up stakes when rws retires and get the heck outta there.  It is easy to spend that much i bet. I favor the little oil that goes in the e pen. I don't do  that often. but have on occasions.

Made some harlequin tincture for a 41 year very pretty lady in a wheelchair. MS. and she has three kids and is Mormon. An unlikely suspect for sure. But she was crying one day at PT and I asked her if she had ever tried alternative medicine, she said, like what, supplements? I said no, marijuana. She looked right at me and said have you ever heard of rick simpson oil? I could have fallen over. Anyway, she has ms much worse then mr rb. We have been lucky.  I hope the cbd's help her. I used 151 rum. and 2 oz of harlequin.. I may try some myself tonight.. Good night you ofc's you.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, wake but no bake so yall have to do one for me. keef don't worry your not the only one doing brick at the moment. i hate it but it is what it is. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy when it comes down to it would U rather have brickweed or no weed !-- Rose U need to enlighten Ole Keef on the oil U use to vape !-- Went to the Doctor and he gave me some Soma and Percocet !-- Shame on me but I bet I could walk on some water this morning !  Plenty of water to walk on today !-- Dealer man been sitting on my money for 3-4 days-- Time to put the fear of god in his happy a** !-- Be glad when the grow is producing enough again !  Where's my pipe !-- Did I miss Yoop and the Hippy ?-  Anyway - Good day to all !


----------



## yooper420

Late to check in this morning, but here I am to save the day, or something like that. Giggy got the wake, so let`s do the bake. Now we can do the OFC`s morning ritual. It`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Join in ya`ll, cause here go.


----------



## Rosebud

Here Keef, i copied and pasted.

Smiss Technology


Emili is the smallest and most powerful vapor pen we've ever seen. About the size of a real cigarette, Emili fits discretely in your pocket while producing enough vapor to satisfy light and heavy users alike. 

Emili uses an atomizer system that is far superior to cartomizers. Two silicon seals help prevent leaking and the replaceable heating coil ensures your oil doesn't go to waste when the coil clogs up or burns out. 

Your Emili vapor pens can be charged on the go with the included personal charging case. Simply put one or both pens into the case, close the lid and turn it on to replenish the pen's batteries. This stylish case is about the size of a cellular phone, fits easily in most pockets and is available in multiple colors. 

Each Emili kit includes two vapor pens, one black and one white, two atomizers, one personal charging case, a USB charging cable and instruction booklet. Just add oil (not included) and you're good to go. The WAM Pen Oil Refills, available below, taste great in the Emili pen. We recommend a Sativa oil in the white pen for day time use and an Indica in the black for night, but you can use any pen oil you like. Emili also works with tobacco and essential oils. 

Click here to see more pictures of Emili. 
Click here to download Emili instructions and warranty information.
     $80 Black - Complete kit
     $80 Silver - Complete kit
     $80 White - Complete kit
     $80 Wood - Complete kit


Dopen Cartomizer 
Dopen
Emili Vapor Pen Parts 
Smiss Technology
Dopen's premium hybrid Indica/Sativa cannabis oil cartomizers are great for use any time, day or night. Choose from several different flavors. Each cartomizer contains 0.75g of organically extracted, flavored hybrid cannabis oil. Can be used with Dopen and WAM Vape Pens.

Note: You must have a WAM or Dopen Vape Pen to use these cartomizers.
     $50 Apple - Each
     $50 Banana - Each
     $50 Cherry - Each
     $50 Vanilla - Each
     $50 Wintergreen - Each


Replacement parts for your Emili vapor pen system. 

The atomizer assembly includes the atomizer oil tank and coil.
     $20 Pen battery: Black - Each
     $20 Pen battery: White - Each
     $10 Atomizer assembly - Each
   $5 Coil - Each


Vape Pen: Dopen 
Dopen
Vape Pen: WAM E-Pen 
WAM Oil
Get even more out of your WAM Pen Oils with the Dopen. A stronger power source delivers thicker vapor hits and the powder-coated aluminum casing is durable enough to be carried almost anywhere. A safety lock prevents accidental activation - just push the button 5 times to lock or unlock. Once unlocked, push & hold to create vapor. 

WAM cartomizers (not included) can be directly attached to the Dopen. 

We offer a one year warranty on the pen & charger.

Note: A WAM or Dopen cartomizer (not included) is required for use.
     $53 - Each


The WAM E-Pen is a sleek, modern and discrete vape pen for vaporizing WAM's Purely Refined Pen Oil. 

Simply screw a WAM pre-filled cartomizer (not included) onto your E-Pen and inhale to experience the finest medicine Washington State has to offer. There are no buttons to press: The WAM E-Pen senses the air draw through the unit and turns on automatically, lighting a red LED at its tip. The harder you draw, the brighter the LED glows and the more vapor you get. 

The tip of the E-Pen is a soft, conductive rubber stylus that works with most tablets, smartphones and other touch-screen devices. 

The E-Pen charges via USB and comes pre-charged for immediate use.

Note: You must have a WAM Cartomizer to use this E-Pen.
   $21 - Each


WAM Cartomizer (Indica) 
WAM Oil
WAM Cartomizer (Sativa) 
WAM Oil
A cartomizer is a refillable oil tank with a mouthpiece on it. WAM cartomizers attach to the WAM E-Pen and come pre-filled with half a gram of WAM's Purely Refined Pen Oil. The oil in these cartomizers comes from Indica dominant strains. 

Click to see WAM Oil Test Results

Note: You must have a WAM or Dopen E-Pen to use these cartomizers.
   $42 Blue Cheese - Each
     $42 Blue Magoo - Each
     $42 Blue Rhino - Each
   $42 Cheese - Each
     $42 Double Purple Doja - Each
     $42 Hindu Kush - Each
     $42 Kandy Kush - Each
     $42 Mad Men - Each
     $42 Mystery Machine - Each
     $42 Plush Berry - Each
   $42 Purple Kush - Each
     $42 Taffy - Each
     $42 Tahoe OG Kush - Each
     $42 Willy's Wonder - Each


A cartomizer is a refillable oil tank with a mouthpiece on it. WAM cartomizers attach to the WAM E-Pen and come pre-filled with half a gram of WAM's Purely Refined Pen Oil. The oil in these cartomizers comes from Sativa dominant strains. 

Click to see WAM Oil Test Results

Note: You must have a WAM or Dopen E-Pen to use these cartomizers.
   $42 3 Kings - Each
   $42 Agent Orange - Each
     $42 Blue Dream - Each
     $42 Chemdawg - Each
     $42 Dairy Queen - Each
     $42 Dragon Lady - Each
     $42 Ghost Train - Each
     $42 Jack's Girl - Each
     $42 Mendo Purps - Each
     $42 Permafrost - Each
     $42 Strawberry Jam - Each
   $42 Trainwreck - Each
     $42 Trinity - Each
     $42 White Elephant - Each


WAM Pen Oil Refill (Indica) 
WAM Oil
WAM Pen Oil Refill (Sativa) 
WAM Oil
WAM's Purely Refined Pen Oil is extracted from Cannabis in a laboratory using supercritical CO2, leaving behind only pure, liquid medicine of incredible potency (Typically 70-98% Total Active Cannabinoids) and flavor. Administered discretely with a vape pen, it works in WAM's E-Pen system or any other refillable E-cigarette. This oil comes from Indica dominant strains. 

Click to see WAM Oil Test Results

Note: You must have a vape pen or E-cigarette and refillable cartomizer to use this oil.
     $60 Afgooey - Vial (1g)
     $60 Afpak (Affcrack) - Vial (1g)
     $60 Blue Cheese - Vial (1g)
     $60 Dutch Treat - Vial (1g)
   $60 Grape Ape - Vial (1g)
     $60 Grenadine - Vial (1g)
     $60 Lavender - Vial (1g)
     $60 Night Train - Vial (1g)
     $60 Plush Berry - Vial (1g)
     $60 Snow G - Vial (1g)
   $60 Snow White - Vial (1g)
     $60 Tahoe OG Kush - Vial (1g)
     $60 Willy's Wonder - Vial (1g)
   $33 Afpak (Affcrack) - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Blackberry Kush - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Blue Boy - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Blue Cheese - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Blue Magoo - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Blue Rhino - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Cheese - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Grand Daddy Purple - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Grape Ape - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 MK Ultra - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Royal Caramel - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Skunk - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Snoop Dogg - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Sweet Afghani - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Willy's Wonder - Vial (0.5g)


WAM's Purely Refined Pen Oil is extracted from Cannabis in a laboratory using supercritical CO2, leaving behind only pure, liquid medicine of incredible potency (Typically 70-98% Total Active Cannabinoids) and flavor. Administered discretely with a vape pen, it works in WAM's E-Pen system or any other refillable E-cigarette. This oil comes from Sativa dominant strains. 

Click to see WAM Oil Test Results

Note: You must have a vape pen or E-cigarette and refillable cartomizer to use this oil.
     $60 3 Kings - Vial (1g)
     $60 AK-47 - Vial (1g)
     $60 Blue Dream - Vial (1g)
     $60 Dairy Queen - Vial (1g)
     $60 Dutch Treat - Vial (1g)
     $60 Ghost Train - Vial (1g)
     $60 Girl Scout Cookies - Vial (1g)
     $60 Jack The Ripper - Vial (1g)
     $60 Juicy Fruit - Vial (1g)
     $60 Mendo Purps - Vial (1g)
     $60 Purple Diesel - Vial (1g)
     $60 Sage Sour Diesel - Vial (1g)
   $60 Skunk - Vial (1g)
     $60 Sour Diesel - Vial (1g)
     $60 Strawberry Jam - Vial (1g)
     $60 Trinity - Vial (1g)
   $33 3 Kings - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 AK-47 - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Blue Bull - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Chernobyl - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Dream Queen - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Flo - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Girl Scout Cookies - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Green Goo - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Jack The Ripper - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Permafrost - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Purple Diesel - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Sage Sour Diesel - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Sour Diesel - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 Thin Mint - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Trainwreck - Vial (0.5g)
     $33 Trinity - Vial (0.5g)
   $33 UK Cheese - Vial (0.5g)


WAM Pure Dab Oil (Indica) 
WAM Oil
WAM Pure Dab Oil (Sativa) 
WAM Oil
WAM's Purely Refined Dab Oil is a laboratory produced, pure, uncut cannabis oil. Extracted using supercritical CO2, this incredibly smooth and potent dab oil offers patients the purest quality, best tasting medicinal extract available. The honey-like consistency is easy to work with and the silicon vial ensures easy access to every last drop. This oil comes from Indica dominant strains. 

Click to see WAM Oil Test Results

Note: This oil is for dabbing only and is NOT compatible with vape pens.
     $50 Blue Cheese - Vial (1g)
     $50 Grape Ape - Vial (1g)
     $50 Night Train - Vial (1g)
     $50 Northern Lights - Vial (1g)
     $50 OG Kush - Vial (1g)
   $50 Purple OG Kush - Vial (1g)
     $50 Willy's Wonder - Vial (1g)


WAM's Purely Refined Dab Oil is a laboratory produced, pure, uncut cannabis oil. Extracted using supercritical CO2, this incredibly smooth and potent dab oil offers patients the purest quality, best tasting medicinal extract available. The honey-like consistency is easy to work with and the silicon vial ensures easy access to every last drop. This oil comes from Sativa dominant strains. 

Click to see WAM Oil Test Results

Note: This oil is for dabbing only and is NOT compatible with vape pens.
     $50 DQ x Purple - Vial (1g)
     $50 Sour Diesel - Vial (1g)
     $50 Sugar Plum - Vial (1g)


----------



## Hippie420

Oh, NO! Now ya went and done it, Rose! Ole Keef's headin' out the door with two suitcases. Why is one empty?


----------



## Rosebud

If you guys want me to delete that big ole post I will.  That is an invite only medical dispensary here. I don't use them very much at all, but i do love the oil for a treat on the go.

Sorry Hippie.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, too funny Hippie


----------



## Keef

Hippy knows me too well !-  Hey !- the Southern Brother don't have access to these things !-- For Now!- Got to find me a remote shopper !-  Rose don't take down that post - I already read it twice !- - I use a "Tank" system e-cig but I'll be needing one of those Rose described !-- I need to know these thing - I ain't ever even seen wax !-- Dabbling sounds like the bomb too !   RWS has Fibro Myalgia and will never make it to retirement !-- So Keef gonna take care of her !- The caps I make by just packing weed into empty caps do help her but I can do better !  Weed just seems to grow so slow !  The pharm is coming back like gang busters !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, you are like a kid in a candy store, lol. It is all good, my friend. While we have access to lots of different stuff, I have only made 1 purchase from a dispensary since I have been here. I have found that my grows are better than most of what I can buy.


----------



## yooper420

umbra said:


> Keef, you are like a kid in a candy store, lol. It is all good, my friend. While we have access to lots of different stuff, I have only made 1 purchase from a dispensary since I have been here. I have found that my grows are better than most of what I can buy.


 
:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:
I too have found what I grow is as good as any that I have bought from a dispensary, when they were open here. Bought seeds from one, dropped off a sample and they bought 2 oz`s. Only time I sold any, give too much away it seems.


----------



## Keef

Kid in a candy store 'cept I'm in Tx. and the candy store is in Colorado and California !-- I got no intention of buying weed from a weed store !-- If I'm gonna make e-cig liquid -- I gotta have some from a store so I can know the quality I need to meet or beat !-- No interest in edibles and stuff I just NEED to know EVERYTHING about e-cig liquid !-- I'd like to start with a proper e-cig pen and a couple vials of juice just to know !  Yoop - U been in my thoughts !-- I hope all works out well with your problem !  If U need to talk - I'm here Cuz !-- Need an untraceable firearm to solve the problem ?  Anyway, let's get this behind U !--


----------



## Rosebud

laughing at keef. untraceable firearm?


----------



## Hippie420

Kinda like send lawyers, guns, and money?


----------



## Keef

Hey !- I think I'll call the water dept. tommorrow and ask if it's O.K. to turn my sprinkler system back on!-  I'm just so easily amused !-- Lawyers Hippy ?-- We don't need no stinking lawyers !-  I remember that commercial a few year's ago about lawyer rodeos !- That was funny !  Talked to my Dad this morning over North of Houston !-- They fine but he's upset that he has to replant his whole garden !-- Told him I'd come help !- He said he knows what I'd plant so he'll do it himself !  I swear that man woulda fit right in that movie Reefer Madness !-- Not the Musical !-- And not on the side of legalization either !  Is it wrong to admit your Dad is a racial bastid ?-- Love the Old Man but Dam !- This is 2015 - get over it !


----------



## yooper420

Whatever works........the situation will dictate that.


----------



## Rosebud

Gosh Keef, your dad must be really really old.;~) I doubt we can change him much... My dad was a bigot i thought, till i was at his funeral and found out he wasn't... Ya learn a lot about a person at their funeral. Your dad raised a wild and crazy guy... we like that.

Yooper, you need a break... Hope this summer brings you some joy and an end to this stress. Can't be good for ya. Cyber hugs.


----------



## Keef

How many plants do U think I could get in an acre garden garden ?-- With my Mom riding herd on the Old Man and the end of prohibition -- Busted my a** in that garden growing up !-- It's gonna feel real good to walk back into that garden with a mess of clones from the finest weed I can lay hands on !-- Finally get paid for all the work I did in that garden !-


----------



## Rosebud

In an acre? 6 across and 20 deep. so that is 120 plants...might be too many.


----------



## yooper420

Rose, Thanks for your concern. This problem may never work itself out. I can only hope that it does, but I don`t believe it will. Suffice it to say, do not get so high that the fall back to reality is not too far, or so low that the climb back to reality is not too high. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Yoop !- One day at a time !-- Rose -- Mom is 78 and I think my Dad is about 86 and not slowing down !  He was born at the wrong time !-- He would have been the ideal plantation overseer during slavery or Chain Gang Boss -- What we have here is - Failure to communicate !-- I was Luke !-


----------



## Kraven

I'm just home from lunch, as the NEW FACILITY RISK MANAGER, will get caught up tonight.


----------



## Hippie420

Congrats, Krave! Keep the stethoscope on! They'll have you juggling bed pans if ya don't.


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead said:


> I'm just home from lunch, as the NEW FACILITY RISK MANAGER, will get caught up tonight.


 
Congrats on the new job. :clap::yay::woohoo:


----------



## Keef

I got my shopping list finished !-- Kraven I think you'd look better with a jewellers loop hanging around your neck !  Congrats on the job !-- JOB !-- That should really be a 4 letter word !-- Funny I can work my a** off in the grow room and it just doesn't seem like work !  Making a living doing what U enjoy - Novel idea !   Rose I let RWS read your post about weed stores !-  U got a new fan !-- She said she wish she could join the O.F.C. !-- Soon as they announce the end of prohibition , I'm gonna introduce her to my peeps !  Lady know a thing or two about growing weed !  Does all my research !


----------



## Rosebud

Way happy for you Kraven. Congratulations guy!

Yopper, stay strong, everyone needs you.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - Gloman - Saw a White Elephant on Rose's post !- So call that cross what U want !  U know what it is !-- Was gonna use Tranquil Widow for T.E. on my black line Widow but I'm beginning to think she sterile !-- What's in a name anyway !-- RWS be starting half dozen of the same seed U got around the first !- If I get a girl - she'll travel !-- I want to cross a T.E. male on a Williams wonder female but I don't want to start the last of my T.E. seed yet !-- Maybe later !


----------



## DL420

I've been here two days...I'm liking this thread...:ccc:


----------



## bozzo420

welcome DL

Rose everyone should have one un registered pistol. So when they come to collect them all ,you will still have one. just my opinion. I know one guy that  buried an  AR-15  in plastic sealed pipes. Just in case. and he is a pacifist, non hunter .


----------



## Keef

DL - Hope U hang around so we can get to know U !-- We have a Wake and Bake every morning !- If U got a question about weed someone here has the answer !-- Unlike other threads U don't have to have a question we just hang out and shoot the sheet !-- Pics of the spring grows will be showing up soon and Cuz U should see the fall harvest pics !-- It's kind of a secret around here but some of these Old Farts grow some world class weed !-- Don't know what you've read but I run a White Widow / Tranquil Elephantizer SOG rotation - aero under LEDs !  Every two weeks I move a mess of clones into bloom - and another group is ready to harvest !- My two Widow lines are almost 2 years old and going strong- recently added the T.E. and Williams Wonder will be here in a couple weeks !-


----------



## giggy

DL420 said:


> I've been here two days...I'm liking this thread...:ccc:



bro i told you there are some good folk here, now you know why i'm not at the other site much. never know what we are going to talk about.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> welcome DL
> 
> Rose everyone should have one un registered pistol. So when they come to collect them all ,you will still have one. just my opinion. I know one guy that  buried an  AR-15  in plastic sealed pipes. Just in case. and he is a pacifist, non hunter .



i don't register nothing, that way they don't know what i have.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> DL - Hope U hang around so we can get to know U !-- We have a Wake and Bake every morning !- If U got a question about weed someone here has the answer !-- Unlike other threads U don't have to have a question we just hang out and shoot the sheet !-- Pics of the spring grows will be showing up soon and Cuz U should see the fall harvest pics !-- It's kind of a secret around here but some of these Old Farts grow some world class weed !-- Don't know what you've read but I run a White Widow / Tranquil Elephantizer SOG rotation - aero under LEDs !  Every two weeks I move a mess of clones into bloom - and another group is ready to harvest !- My two Widow lines are almost 2 years old and going strong- recently added the T.E. and Williams Wonder will be here in a couple weeks !-



he's good folk keef, i have been talking to him for a few years on the other site i came from. when i first came to this site it was with a bunch, and it didn't take long for the sheet to hit the fan. when i stayed i think hammy and rose weren't to sure about me, but i hope they have changed their minds. now smoking mom and i still haven't talked much, but i don't have no problem with her, but early in my time here we did have a small one, but you know it is all water under the bridge. if your in houston it is water over the bridge. lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Texas is gonna float over to Colorado.  Yehaaaaa


----------



## Keef

That's cool Giggy !-- We got a great bunch here !-- I don't think I've seen an argument yet !-- Me and the Hippy tried to reach thru the line get  a hold on each other at that other site but like U said that's water over the bridge !  It's funny as Hell to me now and if someone jumps the Hippy these days - They got a problem with me too !  Somehow a simple thread for Old weed pharmers has turned into a tribe of Old Farts that truely care about each other !


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Keef . You floating around in Houston. Lol


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Texas is gonna float over to Colorado.  Yehaaaaa



i hear you bro, i have been looking at pics and i don't think i have ever seen that much water before. i talked to my mom saturday and she said that they were stuck on the ranch. said the water was up to the fence behind the house which i have never seen it that high, so it was 30 to 40 foot deep on the road behind the house easy if not deeper. she said that 35 and 10 was shut dawn from being under water. in bastrop the dam burst and then my cuz showed a pic of the swimming pool, all you could see was the bars for the diving board and a nice swift river. maybe yall will dry out a little bit, i know yall needed rain but not all at once. it showed a pic of n. main and 45 in houston and i never seen that flooded like that before.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> That's cool Giggy !-- We got a great bunch here !-- I don't think I've seen an argument yet !-- Me and the Hippy tried to reach thru the line get  a hold on each other at that other site but like U said that's water over the bridge !  It's funny as Hell to me now and if someone jumps the Hippy these days - They got a problem with me too !  Somehow a simple thread for Old weed pharmers has turned into a tribe of Old Farts that truely care about each other !



i hear you bro and your right we all do look out for the others.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm in good shape down here in Corpus - wait I didn't mean that !- I'm on Galveston Island - No! No I forgot - I'm on South Padre Island !- Yep that's my story and I'm sticking to it !  The mainland is mostly flooded but it's a half mile to the beach or the bay so water runs off rapidly !  I 'm chilling - nursing a pipe and all's well with the world !- Hey !- I forgot !- When I was banned for life from 420 for asking if anyone wanted to split a $10,000 pack -- Yoop and Bozzo could have kept thier mouths shut and got in no trouble at all but they didn't !--  They stood up and went down with me !- That's my definition of a friend !


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, if we had an issue i don't remember it. I guess that is a good thing about getting older, you either don't remember or let it go.. I have nary one little tiny bad feeling about you.  I hope that is the same. I hope i wasn't a jerk...:vap-Bong_smoker:

People are dying cause of all that rain... WOW. that is bad. Wish it would move up to Cali and save that state.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,we have another storm heading our way.:doh:


----------



## umbra

looks like Oaksterdam comes to NJ. People paid $1000 a piece for a 4 day seminar on how to grow pot in a state that doesn't allow for personal growing, lol.

http://articles.philly.com/2014-08-...m-university-dale-sky-jones-medical-marijuana


----------



## umbra

photosaturation is a new concept to me

http://www.plantphysiol.org/content/125/1/29.full


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC off to the job, wake and bake for me


----------



## yooper420

Think today is called "hump day" by those of you unfortunate enough to still have to be working. The rest of us OFC members have a call of "wake and bake" to adhere to this morning. So ya`ll it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Join us.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, yoop and the rest of the ofc. i'm awake and waiting on my coffee. if i had something to bake with i would, i hope to have later today. yall have a great day.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, if we had an issue i don't remember it. I guess that is a good thing about getting older, you either don't remember or let it go.. I have nary one little tiny bad feeling about you.  I hope that is the same. I hope i wasn't a jerk...:vap-Bong_smoker:
> 
> People are dying cause of all that rain... WOW. that is bad. Wish it would move up to Cali and save that state.



rose you and hammy are stand up folks, there are no bad feelings to either one of yall.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, OFC. Got enough rain & sunshine to turn my lawn into a jungle again. If it ain't snowin', I'm mowin'.

Bubble hash and a John Deere. See ya tonight.


----------



## bozzo420

darn Hippie you just reminded me I have to change the blades on my JD. And I thought I had nothing to do today.  Just called my uncle in Texarkana to see if he was safe. said he's fine but the farm land is flooded. not good for crops.


----------



## Kraven

I'm sorry to use adult words but I really got ****** at work. HR and the Administrator just came to me and told me, there is two applicants for the job, and I may not be able to even apply since my probationary period is not over till 6/18/2015. The DON just quit and they are not sure what to do with me now....will they make me interim or just give the job to one of the other two applicants...*** I'm ****** I cannot believe this is happening. I never even asked for the job, it was offered to me by the DON three weeks ago, then we had to do the whole posting thing and now after two days in the position this happens.....I'm just embarrassed, I don't know whats going to happen when I go back in after lunch. I'm more than sure I will be slamming 12 hr nursing shifts by this weekend. aggggrrrrrrhhhhaaaa *** man.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven that is the dumbest thing i have heard today.. Geez, what are they doing??? Do you have hr?  That has to be just a bit stressful.. Sorry guy. Try to breath and not hurt anyone.  that is so stupid it make me mad.

Umbra, i read about the photo thing you posted, didn't understand much but made me think of the deserts.. I feel like it is like taking a picture of a plant in the bright sun, it doesn't work.. TOO MUCH LIGHT.. 

I used to feel like that under 1000 HPS...too much light. just a feeling. very interesting.

Oh and paying a thousand dollars to learn to grow pot...in 14 weeks?  love to sit in on that class. That was fun reading.. eat your heart out gov. christie...


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !- Not getting around well today - catch U later !


----------



## Keef

Turned my RO system on yesterday - it makes a gallon every 15 minutes -- easy to forget it's running - I remembered it was running about 3 gallons too late !- holding tank overflowed - cleaning up my mess was a little too much for the old body !-- thinking about a tank with a overflow shut off with a commode valve - gotta do something - can't be hurting myself like this !-- Dam weed make me forget stuff !-- Still have found a free state secret shopper !-- I needs one of them THC e-cig system and a few assorted refills to find out what I have to beat when it comes to e-cig juice !-- Taking a pain pill and muscle relaxer !-- If I make a stupid post or something Rose remove it !-


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, why don't you do dirt?


----------



## Keef

Rose - limited indoor grow area- get the mostest out the leastest- I have the same question backwards - Why would anyone who grows indoors NOT grow in aero ?-- Because it's too hard and complicated ?-  They might charge $1,000 to teach peeps to grow weed but I bet they don't teach about a short cycle rotation or some of the stuff I do !  Outside would be a whole different story - I'd love to put 120 Tranquil Elephantizer plants outside one spring !  I have a problem -- I got friends !


----------



## Keef

I hear Green Santa gonna try his hand at delivering clones !-- I hope to add Strawberry Rhino to the harem soon !-- If the system works it looks like the T.E. gonna be traveling !  About growing aero - Anyone wants to give it a try I'll have your back !  It's not hard or complicated and uses about 2/3 less nute solution than DWC or Hydro !-- My boxes cost about $10 each - a submersible pump for about $25 - another $15- 20 for accessories  (timers , microsprayers , PVC pipe manifold ) and U can reuse them till they fall apart !-


----------



## Kraven

Wow what a mess at work, they still have not figured out what to do with me, the DON came back and then met with me and told me again not to worry I had the job, I'm thinking to myself this place is nutz. So she leaves about an hour after that and tells me not to worry I have the job and be back at my normal time tomorrow. I honest to GOD don't know what to think, it seems the DON and the HR manager are having a pissing match over me, it's pretty effn ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Rosebud

So i was out in the shed tending the marijuana babies when i heard a noise i didn't recognize, This is with all the fans on, it sounded like something might land on the shed roof. I go outside and see thousands of bees. I mean thousands surrounding the blue spruce. I couldn't' identify the bees at first, didn't know if they were hornets...then i got a good flyby from one and knew it was a bee. LOUD BEES... so 

I called the extension office and asked the bee man to call me back. He did. We decided the swarm found a great place to live.

A few years ago we had owls that lived here for a few months. We got them a big owl house.. well they never came back the next year so the squirrels took the owl box over. The squirrel parents just had two babies a month or so ago. So as i am talking to the guy and asking him if bees carry cannabis pollen and he said NO...good to know. I notice the bees have dissipated by about half... Mr rb is not thrilled by the bees as much as i am...lol He goes under the blue spruce and sees the bees layered about 2 inches thick all over that owl box. The bee dude says the owl box is now the bees.

mr rb is worried about the squirrels he has been feeding for years. I told him they would be fine...
Anyway, the bee man says the bees may or may not stay..I am very excited and hope they live here. They aren't hurting anything. I went and stood in the middle of the swarm to try to id them and they didn't bother me once...


----------



## Keef

Bzzzz!-- Hey Rose I gots a question -- I know we not supposed to talk politics or religion because they always seem to lead to arguments and no one wins -- The question -- Is Reincarnation a religion !-- I have always been interested in the concept - It's not something that requires belief in anything if it happens it happens !- I recently read about a boy called " James 3" and there are many other examples of people with memories of another life !-- It doesn't matter what U believe !  I'm intrigued by the stories about people having memories that turn out to be fact !-- O.K. I feel better now - I haven't stirred up any sheet lately so I thought I better catch up !-- Bzzzz!


----------



## bozzo420

should get them a hive box and make honey.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Kraven that is the dumbest thing i have heard today.. Geez, what are they doing??? Do you have hr? That has to be just a bit stressful.. Sorry guy. Try to breath and not hurt anyone. that is so stupid it make me mad.
> 
> Umbra, i read about the photo thing you posted, didn't understand much but made me think of the deserts.. I feel like it is like taking a picture of a plant in the bright sun, it doesn't work.. TOO MUCH LIGHT..
> 
> I used to feel like that under 1000 HPS...too much light. just a feeling. very interesting.
> 
> Oh and paying a thousand dollars to learn to grow pot...in 14 weeks? love to sit in on that class. That was fun reading.. eat your heart out gov. christie...


 Rose, it is a new concept to me but it makes tons of sense. The key to the plant's response is the stomatal conductance( the plants ability to open its cells ) as a protective mechanism. When this happens all the plants energy is directed to dissipate the excessive photosynthesis and not the plants growth. So too much light becomes counter productive unless you can stimulate the stomata to open and you supply the additional food and CO2 it would need for plant growth.


----------



## Rosebud

Given what you just said Umbra, would it make you seed shade for the plants part of the day? Or in an indoor situation what would be the implications?

keef, I don't care if you talk about reincarnation. I don't think anyone in the ofc is going to cause a fight. I may not speak for management, however. we will see. It is an interesting topic. 

Rose got bees, lots of bees.


----------



## yooper420

So now we gotta call ya "Rosebuzz or Rosebzzzz" huh ?


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> So now we gotta call ya "Rosebuzz or Rosebzzzz" huh ?



lol thats funnier than you think yoop


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest of the ofc. looks like a long day today. having me coffee and kicking back. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hey Rosebzzz I was just picking !-- Maybe even looking for a fight SORRY !-- I have a problem that has me slightly irritated !- Instead of selling me weed someone has decided they can just take my money and keep the weed !-   I can't just let someone take $200 from me without doing something about it !-- Needless to say I'm a little pissed !-  Not like U can call the Po-Po when U get ripped off !--  Sorry but I can't just let it go !-- Be assured I have no intention of letting it go - Shame I won't be able to take credit for what's gonna happen !-  I'm facing my first morning without a wake and bake for years and I don't like it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,maybe you will come back as a MJ plant. Lol
If someone smokes the KEEFER they will be high and Crazy. Just playen Bro.
Ever seen the movie POWDER? Thats more what i think happens when you die. You just become a different form of energy.
By the way,,stupid storm knocked out our Internet all day yesterday.


----------



## Kraven

So I get to work today at 8am, my usual time for my new position, in walks the administrator and the HR manager, and they said we are going to return you to the floor as a floor nurse till we can interview you and the other two applicants. The DON got pissed, took me off the schedule and told me to go home, wait till the interview and selection process and then we would figure out what my position is here. A this point I'm fed up, i did not ask for this job, it was given to me....then we had to do the whole application process, then on Friday after the job closed I was told again by the DON I was the candidate and told to start as the risk manager/ infection control manager on Tuesday, today is Thursday, I have occupied that position one full day. I am caught in a pissing match between the DON and the HR manager, this is ridiculous. We had a meeting again this morning , me the HR Manager and the administrator and they have hinted they might split the position since its two positions. The DON said she has my back and that she will make sure they pay me for my time off, and if they select a new candidate and send me back to the floor she said I will do something different than push a cart and have a hall. I'm angry, hurt, disappointed and embarrassed all at the same time. This has been a tough year for me, wife lost her job in Feb and has not been offered a new job, and I'm the only one working, and now I'm off the schedule till they resolve this....dunno whats going to happen but I need to be making money, I cant be off waiting for the administration to get their **** together.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh geez Kraven,,, I have an idea, enjoy these days off.. She said she would pay you... take a break.. Those dumb ***' need to get it together.  Has to be stressful, so sorry.

On another note:View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, this job wouldn't happen to be run by a government agency would it??  Its sure seems so with the amount of "idk what the fak is going on!!!!"


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead,
Feel for ya bro, cause that sure ain`t no way to be treated. I can set here and say that I`d tell `em to take this job and shove it. But you have to make a living, so, I guess it`s grin and bear it time. Remember, we got your back. Good luck, don`t let the xxxholes get the better of ya.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all, I'm as baked as Virgina ham. Gonna enjoy today, hopefully interview tomorrow and then enjoy my weekend. It's all out of my hands so no need worrying. At this point I have not been let go, so I'm just on break till they get things squared away.


----------



## Keef

Good thing about weed making U forget sheet is sometimes U forgot U stuck that bag in the cabinet !-  Kraven and I may have been tied in a pissed off contest this morning but if he's as high as me - we good!-- Yesterday Rose put me on the spot by asking why I don't grow indoors in dirt !  -- I've had some time to think about it so here is the pros of growing aero verses growing in dirt !- In my opinion !
1- No fear of Overwatering or underwatering 
2 Precise nute control
3 More plants in the same amount of space and easier to arrange plants for equal light !
4 Plants can be quickly removed from the box for root health inspection.
5 Better pest control - Plants can be turned up side down to spray the underside of the leaves with pesticide of choice !
6 In an aero SOG light penetration is even with no problem with top of plant getting too much light while the bottom doesn't get enough!!
7 NO DOG PECKER KNATS !
8 Much better humidity control since there are no soggy buckets of dirt or open res. which can attract unwanted and unknown bugs.
9 Precise pH control - ppms measurements and knowledge of what those ppms are .
10 The ability to "dial in" the best nutes and their percentages to get the best the plant can offer ! 
11-- I forgot !!


----------



## Keef

Since I'm walking on water ,let offer another tidbit to my peeps!-- To protect an indoor grow from bugs or to eliminate an infestation , try this !-- They got these little scented wax balls they put in a little bowl that sits above a light bulb for heat -- the heat melts the scented wax and the scents permeates the area !-- A smart weed farmer might use a similar device except instead of wax he would pour a little pesticide of his choice in that little bowl -- When the pesticide spray in the bowl heats up the pesticide will evaporate and permeate the grow room !- Bugs breathe it in and die !   Keef's patented fumigation system !- I close the grow room and introduce the bugs to the gas chamber for about 8 hours - once a week as a prophylactic treatment !--


----------



## yooper420

Keef, what bugs? Have completed 6 grows in soil, in my garage, without ANY bugs, other then mosquitos,and that`s only in the spring and early summer.  Never treated my room in any way, just keep it clean. Knock on wood, cause I know that I`ve been lucky. 

PS,
jerk, jerk, jerk (just jerking your chain)


----------



## Keef

Yoop - We live thousands of miles apart !-- We got bugs , bugs , bugs !- We got some that will sting U on the a** !- bet U don't have them !-- Spidermites love our weather !-- Went out to pick a few springs of dill for some fish -- some big a** green worms done eat most all my dill in one day !- Cut Worms blowing in the wind !- It hardly ever freezes so the weather doesn't kill them !- Ya'll get snow so winter kills your bugs !-- It is a constant fight trying to keep bugs under control -- I just got back from Wallymart - bought a lawn mower - some DDT and some Agent Orange to kill anything thing that grows in my rock yard out front !  They just eat bug killer like it's a treat !-- Some of this island saw grass can't even be killed with gasoline !-- It's a battle to grow weed down here - everything wants to eat it !-


----------



## Keef

When I was picking out my poisons ,I was thinking about Rosebzzz and Umbra !-- Made sure I didn't buy any poison made by Monsanto - Was careful to buy stuff made by DuPont !


----------



## yooper420

Keef, was only talking about bugs in the grow room, cause we got a few outside too. Was in Florida for 4 years before here.


----------



## umbra

Yoop, back in NJ I never had bugs. They die off in winter from the cold. In Cali, super bugs from all the almond growers using pesticides for the last 50 years. These things are the BORG. You never get rid of them completely.

Rose as to your question about photosaturation indoors...I think that crazy light schedule I talked about is what this is about. That whole 1/2hr on/ 1/2hr off for 12 hours is to reach that saturation point then turn off the lights until the saturation level falls and do it again. Energy consumption wise, it will do much better than leaving it on all the time.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - We got peeps all over and we all face different problems - Look at Bozzo - fighting that mold all fall last year - I'd never have that problem but I fight the heat !-- If I had ever smoked anything U grew like that  L.A. Confidential -- I'd probably tell U keep doing what ever it is U do !  I hope this new clone packing system works cause I think clones from all over the O.F.C. would like to travel !   Still looking for someone in the free states to do some shopping for those who live in the war zone !  We'd like to try some of those goodies too !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra - When I get everything healthy again - I'll try that light thing on a run !  It will either work or not and testing is the only way to know for sure !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Hope our peeps in Texass know how to swim, cause the rains cometh and cometh and cometh. Get a cup of coffee and a bowl of your favorite herb and join in on the morning session of "wake and bake". Let`s go for it.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Good thing about weed making U forget sheet is sometimes U forgot U stuck that bag in the cabinet !-  Kraven and I may have been tied in a pissed off contest this morning but if he's as high as me - we good!-- Yesterday Rose put me on the spot by asking why I don't grow indoors in dirt !  -- I've had some time to think about it so here is the pros of growing aero verses growing in dirt !- In my opinion !
> 1- No fear of Overwatering or underwatering
> 2 Precise nute control
> 3 More plants in the same amount of space and easier to arrange plants for equal light !
> 4 Plants can be quickly removed from the box for root health inspection.
> 5 Better pest control - Plants can be turned up side down to spray the underside of the leaves with pesticide of choice !
> 6 In an aero SOG light penetration is even with no problem with top of plant getting too much light while the bottom doesn't get enough!!
> 7 NO DOG PECKER KNATS !
> 8 Much better humidity control since there are no soggy buckets of dirt or open res. which can attract unwanted and unknown bugs.
> 9 Precise pH control - ppms measurements and knowledge of what those ppms are .
> 10 The ability to "dial in" the best nutes and their percentages to get the best the plant can offer !
> 11-- I forgot !![/
> 
> Good morning ofc.  Keef, the only thing i agree with on your list is  5. turning your plants over... BUt i can stick a paper plate on the soil and do it too.
> 
> !. not an issue ever.
> 2 don't need it i am in super soil.
> 3  You might have a point, i am not sure.
> 4.why would i need to check healthy roots???
> 5. already stated
> 6 don't have that problem
> 7 gnats... deal with um...no prob.
> 8. No soogy dirt at my house.  no humidity either.
> 9.  See Number 2
> 10 see number 9..
> So... there my friend Keef... lets argue.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday..time for coffe and marijuana!!! And to check on the bees...It's all about the bees , the bees , the bees...get it?


----------



## WeedHopper

Gettem Rose. Set Keefer straight. Lol
Dadgum Redneck Hydro Grower


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, tgif


----------



## bozzo420

I visited a county that allows dispensaries yesterday. Everyone I went into started talking about growing is so hard to grow and it is not for everyone. I just laughed. They are pretty empty of people. There are a lot of people trying to jump into the pot business. None of them Hippie types. they are just hanging on until its legal. they all figure to grandfathered in. it's going to be the arcade of the future. remember arcades? not many left.
I'm figuring to be grandfathered in also.  2016 looks to be the time around here.3 ballot proposals going . The politicians will pass it before then if they want to write the new law.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Rose - Argue ?-- This Old Swamper didn't know about " special dirt "-- I was doing the best  could indoors with potting soil - I didn't know about pH and stuff !- For decades I started seed in damp paper towels  - then put them in regular dirt and then outside in 5 gallon buckets and hoped for the best !-- That list is from growing what I saw from what I was doing with what little knowledge I had !-- I've learned a lot from my friends at the O.F.C. !-- I could grow in dirt now but I'm set up for aero now and I'm gonna learn to be the best aero farmer I can !  One day when I can legally grow outside I'll be depending on my friends to help me get it right !  So no arguing !- I want to learn from U guys !-  I'm just doing the best I can in the situation I'm in now !  Why do I use LEDs ?- because of heat - would love to try some of NCH's super lights but if I did I'd be busted soo quick for excessive power usage ! Just doing the best I can girlfriend !


----------



## yooper420

bozzo, no dispensaries open in my neck of the woods, all closed up. Think the county you visited was my home county, where the Cup will be held. Have never visited any there. Looks like something is gonna happen soon, this year or next. We gonna live to see it ? Really starting to think so. Gotta renew my card soon, can`t forget that.


----------



## Rosebud

You rock Keef. Love your enthusiasm. 

Yooper, me to July I think. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Keef

Yoop I think we gonna live to see the end of prohibition !-- I was explaining my ignorance when it came to growing weed !- 3 year's ago I didn't even know what a tricome was !-- When the fan leaves fell off and the buds got hard it was time to harvest !-- U know Ya'll are creating a monster when it comes to teaching me the right way to grow !-- Looks like I be staying on the island for at least a few days - the mainland is F' ed up !- bridges washed out everything flooded but I'm still in better shape than Hopper !  My plan is just to stay loaded until it dries up some !--


----------



## Kraven

Whew, just went and interviewed for the job again..........the games continue  But I took the next few days off to let them see just what they are going to do. Getting a cup of coffee and bowl now


----------



## WeedHopper

Wishing you luck Kraven.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- U be alright one way or another !- Hey Ya'll I was talking about the way I used to grow - for pest control I scattered moth balls around the plants to keep away deer and other critters and Ant killer around the grow to fight ants - didn't even know what a spidermite was !   Still grew lots of weed !  Now I got the O.F.C. to teach me and access to world class seed !-- I 'm just getting started - the world be in trouble now !  That reminds me I should get me one of them MMJ cards too - think mine is expired !


----------



## bozzo420

ants are farmers also. they farm aphid eggs. when they hatch, then they have food. I use to think ants were harmless. now I kill them.


----------



## Keef

One thing I know about ants is if they build a nest in the roots of a pot plant - that plant is dead !


----------



## yooper420

Keef, As long as you got some weed you`ll be able to suffer through the rains. Hope Hopper`s OK, sounds like he got it worse then you. Thought California was supposed to fall into the ocean, but it looks like Texas is gonna float away. Got your houseboat yet ?


----------



## yarddog

I got major ants at my house. Those guys love to get into my potted plants outside.


----------



## yooper420

gantt,
do not remember meeting you before, so ..Welcome to our little corner. Us old farts have a "wake and bake" session every morning and we repeat it through out the day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> One thing I know about ants is if they build a nest in the roots of a pot plant - that plant is dead !



Garden ants wont hurt your plants or roots. They like organic soil.
Fire ants will kill the hell outta plants though.


----------



## umbra

when it comes to ants...I still like using a magnifying glass and the sun and fry them


----------



## WeedHopper

I used to shoot them with MY BB Gun. I would shoot them right between the eyes. Lol


----------



## Keef

Welcome Gantt !-- Hate me so Ants !-- Yoop - I'm good only thing that could jack me is if I lost power for a few days !-- Ain't no way I could run the grow with power through an inverter off the car battery !  Spooky - I talk about wanting a houseboat and the world floods !  I'm gonna take it as an omen !-- Of coarse that means I'll also have to have a floating grow room too !-- More complicated than putting a R.V. on a barge - dropping the drive shaft down to run a prop and adapting the front wheels to steer the thing !-- Gotta figure out how to make your own power - I already use RO so clean water is no problem !-- Wind - Tidal generator - solar - back up generator - I can do stuff and things with an auto alternator!-  Katrina was a real life test !- I can get by just fine off the grid !


----------



## Keef

Rains slacking up some !- Speaking of making your own power -- Ever heard of something called a Baghdad Battery ?-- 2-3000 year old device !- Made me one out of PVC and by George it made power!- any slightly alkaline or acidic solution works  even salt water !- Got super stoned one time and turned the third eye onto the concept and I saw wonderful things that the world ain't ready for yet !-- power from sea water -- wouldn't that be a beech !


----------



## thegloman

Check out the writings & inventions of Nikola Tesla

https://www.google.com/search?q=Nikola+Tesla


----------



## umbra

Hey gloman, I've been to Wardenclyffe out on Long Island. Its all fenced in with No Trespassing signs everywhere. I also went to the hotel in Manhattan he was living in when he died. Not a nice place at all.


----------



## Keef

I think most of Tesla's papers vanished when he died !-- Why is it that the price of a brilliant mind is a tortured soul ?  Ain't right !-  He was on to something with his wireless transmission of power !  I mean what can U say about the Tesla coil ?-- He was a madman !- In more ways than one !--


----------



## Keef

Talk of brilliance and tortured souls -- He built the atomic bomb and was later quoted saying - " I have become the destroyer of worlds"-- What was that dudes name Umbra ?- Robert ?- just saying - what a burden to live or die with !-- but then again - Destruction and creation are two side of the same coin !- U cannot create without first destroying !-- I must be having one of them brain Farts - That don't sound like Ole Keef !


----------



## Hippie420

I think you're referring to Robert Oppenheimer. Bet he was a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## Hippie420

Got stoned and started on the van's interior destruction. Gotta break some eggs to make an omelet. Tunes are here, just waiting for a few more little goodies to turn up. I could just hear the Old Man talking in my ear. "Why the hell you wanna tear up a perfectly good van?"
Sorry pops, but that's why I bought it.
Bye bye, floor. Bye bye, carpet. Bye bye, headliner. 

View attachment DSCN0080 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSCN0082.jpg


View attachment DSCN0084 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Keef

Wondered where U been Hippy -- Making an omelet I see !-- Ain't but one person U got to please with the van !   I kinda like it !-- Everybody know U got to have tunes !   Looking good !


----------



## bozzo420

looks like the magic carpet


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaken RAIN woke me up again. Think my house is goona turn into a Houseboat. Lol


----------



## giggy

morning hopper and the rest of the gang. i have never seen this much rain there. i have seen places in houston under water that i have never seen under before. i know yall needed the rain out there but not at one time. anyway lets roll with the wake and bake.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah my favorite Lake [Lake Tawakini ] was 14ft low and now its over full. Hell,,we got roads that look like lakes. Lol today is supposed to be the last of it for at least a week. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Hang in there WH. G'morning OFC, coffee and a wake and bake


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Hopper, giggy, Krav, and the rest of the old farts. I be ready for wake and bake. We had a little rain yesterday, but maybe frost tonight ? If so, there goes my apples, again.


----------



## bozzo420

yep yooper. covering everything tonight and tomorrow. Tomato's and pot all in. I wish I had hoops over the tomato's. the hoops make it easy to cover the pot. but I usually don't have to use it till October.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Had to stick the Texas Widow in the tent. She/he is shading out all the rest of the plants in the tank. Flipped it on 12/12 to make sure it's what I think it is.

Back is screaming, and I've got to go to my grand niece's first birthday party. Yea. Don't know how long I'll last, I just hope the "crabby" part of me doesn't come out. Pain makes ya ornery.

Going to stick the Afghanis outside next week. Keeping the Chernobyls indoors to see what they'll do. Could have made a small fortune if I'd had some clones to sell. It would be just like last year; Sell a batch, hear the sob stories on how the frost got 'em, and sell another batch. Kids never learn.


----------



## Rosebud

The low at out house was 67 degrees. that isn't good, sounds like were in for some heat.

Good morning you ofc.  Time to smokeum with some coffee.


----------



## umbra

We had an emergency in the middle of the night. My son woke me up that the dogs were sick. Very lethargic, disoriented, unable to stand. I could tell they ate something. Saga palms have fruit that can give dogs hypothermia and they die. Less than 50% survive. We found a vet that works 24hrs. He said it looked like they ate a bunch of cannabis. After getting home, it looks like they got into the compost pile. There were leaves and dirt with some EM1 mixed together in the pile. Still waiting to hear back from the vet. He's keeping 2 of the dogs for observation. $1000 vet bill


----------



## yarddog

yooper420 said:


> gantt,
> do not remember meeting you before, so ..Welcome to our little corner. Us old farts have a "wake and bake" session every morning and we repeat it through out the day.


Ha, thanks yooper. I've been listening to you all for quite some time.  You guys don't have an age minimum do you??  Lol. Just had my first bowl of the day. Headed to town later to get more dead trees to finish my grow box. Its coming along well for my first attempt.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man Umbra, The vet has them on IV fluids right?  How did he know they ate cannabis? 
I sure hope the respond quickly, mine always do on fluids.  

My dogs ate some fish meal from the compost, scared me.  Let us know how they are, ok?

Our bees are still here and we are happy about it.

gantt, age limit...ha ha... funny.  Glad you came out of the shadows.


----------



## yooper420

gantt,
Age is not relevant. Ya think like an old fart, ya must be an old fart. Besides, we gotta have youngin`s to fight the battles, ha, ha, ha.  :welcome::joint:


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Know it hurts to tear stuff out of a brand new van, but it`s a good hurt. The hurt of progress. When I had the bed liner sprayed into my truck, I cringed when I heard the grinder tear into the paint on my brand new truck. Is your van a Chevy ? Got a white one runnun` around town here. Looks like it would be a great vehicle to travel in. Can`t believe it, we might get frost tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper

Umber,,,my dog eats the hell outta weed if ya dont watch him,,all he does is sleep most the day. Lol
 Hes jacked up a few plants for me, ,,,lol. And he never got sick. Im not so sure it was the Cannabis. My dog does that if he eats the berries that fall from my neighbors tree. Makes him wobble and he just sets and looks around . Took me forever to find what he was getting into. Had to watch and follow him for a few days to see what he was eating.


----------



## bozzo420

Umbra...I gave a friend one of my cookies. He tossed in the back seat. the next day his hound dog is falling down high. He realized that his cookie is missing and empty baggie is left.
then I gave him another one ....then he was falling down high. lol then I remembered ,when I was making them, I doubled up on the dry ice hash.


----------



## bozzo420

when we go south . We always stop at this old burger shop that my grandmother use to take me to. We always get 6 to go. One year we stopped at Wal-Mart right after the burger shop. while in Wal-Mart, our yorkie got into the burger bag and took a small bite out of every burger. all 6 of them. like marking them as hers.


----------



## MR1

Decarbing weed in the kitchen made my 3 1/2 pound mexican woozy, could not walk straight for a few hours.


----------



## Hippie420

Had a buddy come over years ago with a bag of weed. We sat down and smoked 'til we were silly. He leaves. Next morning, Vlad, my Borzoi, is down for the count. Ran him to the emergency vet on a Saturday (cha-ching!). Vet checks him and said it looks like poisoning. In the mean time, the dog pukes in his floor. Yep. Weed. Paid the vet the hundred bucks for the visit, shoveled the dog back into the truck, headed home, piled him in a corner, and put on some Moody Blues.

A couple hours later, my buddy calls up and wants to know if he'd left his bag. I told him the dog ate it. He wanted me to pay fifty bucks for it. Told him I would if he'd reimburse me for the vet bill!

Yoop, it's a Ford. First Ford I've ever owned. Hope GM will forgive me. Counting the one Dodge bought out of desperation when I was a youngster, it's the second non-GM vehicle the family has ever owned. Still got three, so they shouldn't be too pissed. Thought about buying the Chevy City Express, but they're a re-badged Nissan, come off the same line in Mexico. No thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper

Put tha dog in the corner and played the Moody Blues..:rofl:

My poor dog had to lay in the coner and listen to Me watching Bonanza.  Lol


----------



## umbra

my dogs have never been this way before. If my son hadn't woke me up, I would have stayed in bed and they would have slept through the night. But with the way they acted, it was hard to tell what was wrong. I called and asked the vet how they were doing, lol. He said they're sedated but fine. My son and I are going to get some sleep, now.


----------



## bozzo420

I think that rain is up here now. I don't see how it could frost here tonight, but that's what they say. heavy rain ,so I got plastic over the hoops already, along with a fan for 2 days . now  have to cover some tomato's  always ready to cover the girls if needed.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, funny to see I'm the only one waking and baking...hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys,

Low of 66, that can't be good.  Have company coming today that will be too hot here... she is from the ocean.. and it is cold there. 

Umbra, thinking about the pups. 

Kraven, good morning.


----------



## Kraven

Rose glad to see you, missed talking to you the last few days. They have been hectic, hope you have a wonderful visit w/ friends.


----------



## Rosebud

Lets smoke a bowl while these old farts sleep, Kraven.
Do you go back to work tomorrow?


----------



## yooper420

Go to bed late (5am), means missing the first session of wake and bake. But I`m real good at making it up. Got coffee in one hand and a bowl in the other, so it`s wake and bake time. 
Good morning Kravenhead, Rosebzzz and the rest of the OFC.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Yooper, good morning!  My bees are still here..  I am glad you are caching up on this wake n bake.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,Sunshine. I dont know if i can go outside,,,my eyes cant handle that bright stuff. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations WH, you are maybe out of the monsoons?


----------



## yooper420

In the 20`s over night ? *** ? At least it`s sunny out this morning.


----------



## Hippie420

No sun here. 47 damn degrees, no sun, and damp. Yech. I'm wearing out the switches on the central air and the boiler. Run the air for a couple of days, run the boiler for a couple of days. Seems like mom nature can't make up her mind.

Oh well. Got hash. Who cares?


----------



## bozzo420

I did not think it frosted last night until I got to the one tomato plant that did not have a pot covering it's dead. guess it did frost.  late toast to you all


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Lets smoke a bowl while these old farts sleep, Kraven.
> Do you go back to work tomorrow?




Lol, that's the question, i am sorta off the nursing rotation and waiting in limbo till they make a decision. I will talk to the DON and see what her thoughts are tomorrow. Costs me $275.00 a day to be off so i need to be doing something while they are farting around and making up their mind....sorta is a pickle right now, with the DON pushing and HR pushing back...and it's getting really embarrassing to me now so going back to work in either position will be sorta unsettling for a bit till this all blows over.


----------



## Rosebud

I bet Kraven, doesn't sound fun at first to go back.. you will do it and do it well.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Kraven, I have been in a similar situation. It is hard to just shrug it off. 
Rose, only 1 dog came home last night, the other they kept for observation since she has not completely got everything out of her system. More money. When they got into the compost pile, they ate some trim, but they also ate rotting food and dog **** drenched in EM1. I use to break down the compost. Apparently eating rotting food can cause similar effects on dogs, as can chocolate, oranges, grapes and raisins, and plums. Of course, I have an orange tree and a plum tree. Plums are bountiful and falling off the tree right now.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh dear Umbra, what a worry.  I hope they are better soon. It kinda sucks when your so worried about them and you keep seeing the bill add up... been there, didn't like it.


What can you do to keep them out of it?


----------



## bozzo420

my yorkie loved to hunt toads. She would leap off the porch and grab them. She never killed them. As soon as she got them she would spit them out. then she would start foaming at the mouth. It looked like she had gotten into some soap.  We got real worried ,until it kept happening. she never stopped hunting them. She knew she would be foaming at the mouth, but she could not resist it. The toads had something  on them as a protection I guess.   It got to be funny.. She would look up to me with the foam flowing out . I kept telling her ,just don't do it. But it never ended.


----------



## Hippie420

My other Borzoi, Negoi (Nick) used to do the same thing. The Old Hen came booking in out of the backyard, hollering that he had rabies. I went out to check him. He was laying on his side, frothing at the mouth, eyes rolling. I'd seen him playing with something earlier. A quick inspection turned up his toy, a toad. After observing him, I have to admit I was tempted to lick the toad's back myself. Looked like a party!


----------



## umbra

When I open the front door at night, you can hear them everywhere. At first I thought it was crickets, but it was frogs croaking. Some toads have a protective coating to keep them from being eaten, it is a psychotropic compound. My son knows some people that would lick toads to try and get high from them. I don't think it worked out the way they thought it would, since all they got was sick.


----------



## Kraven

I'll stick to those little shrooms that grow in the cow patties  and a nice fat bowl of c99 x blue meanie. It's gently raining as we have a thunderstorm in the distance, just a nice day for a bowl and cup of coffee.


----------



## yooper420

Just finishing up my bowl, had to take a break from mowing. I too have ate those purple shrooms off the cow pies, but not in years. Later, gotta mow some more.


----------



## ness

Hi everyone just started.  It was nice to get such a nice welcome.  I am happy I found curmudgeonland.  Right, now I growing Ice, Black Berry, and Auto Lemon Haze, they seem to be doing good for Now.  I spray them with Garlic Spray for the mites, but you can not get them on the buds and I don't know what it will do to the taste.  I'm going to look into SNS 217 an SNS 209.  Frog are neat.  Be Back for coffee. EST time.  Stay Hi, nes:aok:


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-  Hurt myself - been laid up !- Worst is over catch U at Wake and Bake - Welcome new guys !-  Hippie I got my fingers crossed for your Widow !-- Still working this T.E. - Took the hit from the RO /CalMag incident as a sign to reorganize ! - Williams Wonder should be here middle of the month or so !- Gonna see if I can't squeeze out a male and female from those 8 seed from that T.E. X Widow cross - Does anyone know if a female Widow could be sterile ?- did the same thinig I did to her sister and only got a couple deformed seed !-


----------



## Keef

NES- I hate me some spidermites !-- I grow rosemary as a companion plant to help repell them and it seems to be working !- I've also used homemade pepper spray !-- They don't like it !  Good Luck !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Got me a cup of coffee and a bowl of White Widow, must mean it`s time for "wake and bake". Any joiners this morning ?


----------



## yooper420

nes,
Welcome to the OFC, glad ya found your way here, think you`ll enjoy it. We`re just a bunch of old farts who luv growin` weed.


----------



## Kraven

I'm in yoop, just finished my morning gardening, and finally got some Joe going, so I'm down for some c99 x blue meanie and a cup of Honduran coffee. Morning all you old farts, i'm still waiting out the work situation...hahahahaha what a funny pickle huh...it's vacation to me and today I'm gonna be happy and carefree.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !!- Moving better this morning !--There was times in my 20s when I was an old fart !- I don't think we got an age limit do we ?--  U dirt farmers need to talk more about your soil mix or soiless mix - some Old Fart might be sitting on a couple hundred clones when the law changes and maybe a water farmer would like to have a working knowledge of that dirt stuff !-  Chill out Kraven it'll all work out !


----------



## Kraven

Keef - Thanks, the chill has begun bro. Sounds to me like you got your hands full, that's a bunch clones bro.


----------



## Keef

Kraven - go to the same jail if  I got caught with one as I do if I got caught with couple hundred !- In for a penny in for a pound !- I'm not there yet and I'm switching horses in mid stream !- I got a tiger by the tail with this T.E. !- She a little harder to clone and she don't revegg as fast !- Some of Ya'll plant some seed in the dirt in the spring and harvest it in the fall -- I keep these girls - My Widow girls be 2 year's old next month and this T.E. is here to stay !- U gotta know how to clone them U gotta know what they reveg- how long does she take to finish - how much nutes she likes - I can''t grow my pink line widow in the same box as the T.E. cause the Widow starves while T.E. thrives !- She don't like much nutes at all !- She likes the pH to be just below 6 !- Anyway - Ya 'll see Green Santa tell him I'm ready for that Strawberry Rhino clone !- Peace Ya'll


----------



## yarddog

Toked a bowl this morning on the way to work. I usually don't smoke before going to work.  As a mechanic I need to stay focused. My stomach was acting the fool in me last night.  Too much cabbage I think.  Its amazing how mj calms your stomach down.  
Got to work and found out I made the top 5 technicians for may placing at number 2.  That's a good 250 dollar bonus this week. And I know just what to spend it on. LIGHTS!!!   
At least with me always placing high on efficiency and quality if I ever get popped with a drug test, it won't look so bad.


----------



## Keef

It's important that Santa can deliver live clones !- - It ain't easy being an Outlaw !- So many things to know !- Umbra hope the dogs are O.K. -


----------



## Keef

Gantt - drug test ?-- dehydrated clean urine - buy on line - buy the kit that goes with it !- I never took a drug screen without cheating !--- I burn me one on the way to the test !- What kinda lights U use ?


----------



## Rosebud

Morning ofc,  welcome nes.

Keef, i was worried about you yesterday. I hope you ok or at least feeling better.

Umbra, i need a dog update.

I got some company who doesn't smoke pot. you know what she said???? She said my house smells like pot? How dare her??? Lol Of course my house smells like pot.  She is still in bed and when she gets up it will smell like more pot..... She likes the cbd tincture...what a baby.

Have a great day ya'll.


----------



## Keef

Gantt - about the belly - U need to some of my patented Cannacaps !-  Some of the guys make much better caps but I do the basics -  put some DRY weed in a small glass jar and bake it at 230 for 30 minutes to decarb it !- I run it thru a screen first !-find something to pack weed into empty caps !- U can use trim or a lesser weed !- I sometimes use brickweed !-- figure out your dosage !- better the weed the less U need !- eat it with some oil or food !- I just chase it with a tablespoon of coconut oil ! About an hour it'll sneak up on U !  It's a different buzz but I think you'll like it !


----------



## Keef

Rose U a funny women with great attitude !-  I get knocked down but I get back up again !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, going t5ho for veg probably 8 bulb. And 1k hps for flower. Cannacaps sound good. When I get some buds from this box I will make some. I've never used the dehydrated urine. I've always been suspicious of this type of items. Don't want to get ripped off. Will definitely keep in mind. 
Rose,,  your post got a laugh from me.  I thought that was a good smell?  Makes me feel at home.


----------



## bozzo420

I topped all the seed plants today. About a foot tall. Time to bush up a bit. then I went to a friends house. He is harvesting the biggest buds I have ever seen. I might have to try indoor someday. he has 3 lights and 12 plants. one grow a year is all he's is doing. .pretty plants.


----------



## yooper420

gantt, Welcome to da place, glad ya found us, hope you will be to. I know Keef passes drug tests, and Kravenhead too. Talk with them, both good peeps.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo, Like the indoor, tried the outdoor and had a little problem, solved by going indoors. Would like to try outdoors, just like you wanna try indoors.


----------



## yarddog

yooper420 said:


> gantt, Welcome to da place, glad ya found us, hope you will be to. I know Keef passes drug tests, and Kravenhead too. Talk with them, both good peeps.


Thanks yooper. They are not aggressive here, supervisors and cdl guys get hit all the time.  Your regular technicians don't get tested often at all.


----------



## Keef

Gantt - I'm sorry "freeze dried "- if U worried buy a drug test and test it first !-- bought it several times - the kit is worth it !- like a little  I.V. bag in your pants !-  Another - watch your power usage in your grow !- I assume that like me - U aren't in a legal state !-- use 3-4 times what your neighbors do and they'll rat you out to the Po-Po !- - I wish I could grow outdoors down here !- I'd start me a big a** sativa like that 28.5 THC -- Jesus OG -- in Dec. and move that thing outside in  early March have me a monster tree come fall !  We all got our limitations !- Grow the best you can for your circumstances my peeps !-


----------



## Keef

Well the heat cometh !- We in the 90's during the day and high 70's at night ! Won't be long till there be no 70's !!  Growing weed inside is hard enough without doing it in Hell !  And we got bugs all the time !- If I can weed here -- I can do it anywhere !  Why do I use LEDs ?- CAUSE OF DA HEAT !  Yes !- they expensive !- U gonna pay one way or another - I spent more on lights and less on power !-


----------



## ness

Hi, and good afternoon.  I can't smoke right know, I got to take a drug test the 8th (Dr. office).  I want to pass that.  Right, now, I have to buy my weed, last time I got male smoke all of them seeds.  Getting ready to buy more soon.  Going to send it back if it is a male.  It hard to fine down in GA.  I order SNS 217 for my mite, got to wait to buy SNS 209.  It looks like I will be using my garlic spray this evening.  Have to do something.  Keep on token, nes


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Gantt - I'm sorry "freeze dried "- if U worried buy a drug test and test it first !-- bought it several times - the kit is worth it !- like a little  I.V. bag in your pants !-  Another - watch your power usage in your grow !- I assume that like me - U aren't in a legal state !-- use 3-4 times what your neighbors do and they'll rat you out to the Po-Po !- - I wish I could grow outdoors down here !- I'd start me a big a** sativa like that 28.5 THC -- Jesus OG -- in Dec. and move that thing outside in  early March have me a monster tree come fall !  We all got our limitations !- Grow the best you can for your circumstances my peeps !-


Yeah keef, I need to get that kit. Never know when the powers that be will try to smite you down. 
My power bill is all over the chart. It has a 85 dollar difference average.  My plan is to decrease usage in areas to offset the grow.  I've actually started using more now to be able to cut back when needed.


----------



## ness

signing out.  Got work to do.  

stay HI, nes


----------



## Kraven

I use Spectrum Labs Quick fix, it's premixed and ready to go. Do not buy it anywhere but from Spectrum labs. I'm not paid to endorse them, I just have used them for a long time and know they work over and over again. When I get popped I just order another so I always have one for a surprise test. Only thing you gotta learn is how to "crotch" it and look casual. If you have specific questions I can fill you in, I get tested 2-3 times a year since I'm a nurse.


----------



## Keef

What Kraven said !- One time I had clean urine in my pants in an Elmers Glue squeeze bottle . When I quit squeezing it went -- glug-glug - glug !- I just knew I was busted !- Get the kit !


----------



## yarddog

Keef,  I bet that was an oh crap moment for sure. Did you freeze up for a second??


----------



## Keef

Yeah !- it was one of them moments !- I came out and they were all busy !- I passed !- That's the day I decided to learn to cheat the right way !-- Got good at it !- It's a trip to pull it off when you're stoned !- I walk in the place and say - I smell weed who 's been smoking ?-- People be looking around at each other !- Good Times !


----------



## umbra

if you look at the ingredients on those piss test kits, they contain B vitamins and creatine. The piss test relies on comparing the metabolites with your creatine level. It is a comparative test. If you drink tons of water to dilute your piss, there are 2 things that will show 1) is your creatine level will be very low and 2) your urine will be clear. So by drinking tons of water and taking creatine and B vitamins, the creatine level will look normal and the vitamins will add color back to your urine. Also, never give your first urine of the day. Piss several times before you take the test. This has worked for me for 35 years.


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> if you look at the ingredients on those piss test kits, they contain B vitamins and creatine. The piss test relies on comparing the metabolites with your creatine level. It is a comparative test. If you drink tons of water to dilute your piss, there are 2 things that will show 1) is your creatine level will be very low and 2) your urine will be clear. So by drinking tons of water and taking creatine and B vitamins, the creatine level will look normal and the vitamins will add color back to your urine. Also, never give your first urine of the day. Piss several times before you take the test. This has worked for me for 35 years.


Thanks umbra. Its a shame we have to cheat to stay with society. If pot was so bad, you wouldn't need a test. You would be able to weed us out on sight alone.  Backwards man, its backwards.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC Wake and bake, coffee in hand....I think of y'all like "Eleven long-haired friends of Jesus in a chartreuse micro-bus." I am really getting confused as to just *** is going on at work. I asked for the weekend off since things had gotten so far out of whack with the work situation. Yesterday evening I called the DON to see what she wanted me to do, wait them out a bit till they get their act together or jump back on the nursing schedule (I need to make money). She asked me if I heard anything and when will they let me know, I told her they said that they would be making a decision soon, but they (the HR Manager and the Facility Administrator) never gave a firm date, only the comment it will be in the near future. From my conversation it sounds like the DON is clueless, which at this point is causing me great concern. She did want to see what they were going to do, and she did say she had my back, but at this point, well my faith in her is slowly diminishing...dunno how three weeks ago I was doing great at work, get called in and offered a job then all this crap happens and now I have not worked in 5 days and nobody seems in a hurry to get me back on the nursing schedule....I'm hanging on but this is getting really old. Thanks for listening


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Texas Congress passed a MMJ bill before adjourning for the next two year's !-- It's called the bill that no one can use !- CBDs and only for seizure control in a select group of patients !- - Yo Umbra - Screw'm and they drug test - I cheated !-- I always been partial to my Wake and Bake !   It's just what I do !-- Sad day for Texas !---Guess us dope smoking wild eyed Southern boys still be Outlaws ! Dam !- I coulda been somebody !--


----------



## yarddog

Hang in there kraven,  keef-  your always good for an interesting post. I never know what I will read from you.  You have a unique style of writing. Haha.


----------



## ness

Good morning, been up since 5am, I have had my coffee and still got a cup going.  Can't wait until the 9th get here, so, I can to get my piss test over.  What is creatine and were wound I pick some up?


----------



## ness

Good morning, gantt, I'm from GA to.  The law on marijuana is one of the worst around.  If I get busted for growing, will the home owner get busted to it is my grow, or will it be just me going to crow bar hotel?  I got outdoors and indoor plants going right now.


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven - Weekend nights gets U the mostest for the leastest at the horsepital !-The more I think about that Texas weed law- the more it pisses me off !-- They want me to be an Outlaw Pot Farmer then let the games begin !!-- Straight up Outlaw secret !- We been working on a clone shipping system !-- If it works the way it should - My Widow - T.E. - Williams Wonder - Strawberry Rhino and they various crosses gonna travel !-  If anyone ask tell them it came outta Texas !-


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know I was just teasing !- I'm a good law abiding citizen -- I'd never do something like ship clones via U.P.S. -apparently that stands for Underground Pot Shippers - They move more weed than all the state to state smugglers combined !-- They gonna give me two more years to lay hands on the best weed I can find or breed !- I'm convinced this T.E. is gonna be hard to beat but I gotta try !-- New guys U need advice on varieties - talk to Umbra !- He recommended the Tranquil Elephantizer and he was right !


----------



## Kraven

Nes, if your renting your not in a good place to grow. Yes if you get busted they will seize the house and cars and anything else they can cobble together. Thats the game, bust and seize...... period.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Sorry Kraven,  I HATE politics (and the general public) as much if not more than many/most of y'all here.  
Maybe that's why we like to grow... NO plant POLITICS 
lol
wish I had some advice to help you.


I seriously need to look into that piss-test kit!
stupid life insurance has me as a "smoker" even though I don't smoke cigarettes... you can imagine what that does to the premium!  

:48:


----------



## ness

Thanks, Kravenhead

I got tomatoes plants all around.  G, I did not know it was that bad.  Maybe, I will take the outdoor plants in doors.  Good morning


----------



## Kraven

Joe420Camel said:


> Sorry Kraven,  I HATE politics (and the general public) as much if not more than many/most of y'all here.
> Maybe that's why we like to grow... NO plant POLITICS
> lol
> wish I had some advice to help you.
> :48:



Thanks Joe that's enough bro, your support is felt and appreciated.

New update, the DON called a sec ago to let me know that everything was  ok and to see how I was holding up, I told her I need to be working and  she said that I will be paid for my time, just enjoy the time off w/ pay  and let them make the next move so that if  they do something silly she  can go above their heads to the board and plead her case, apparently  she has done this several times in the past and has been very successful,  she does seem to have some sort of hold over the board, anyway I'm just  chilling and smoking and enjoying the time with my wife.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC (don`t miss anyone this way). Thought it was "wake and bake" time. Coffee and a bowl to start the day. Hope no one has to go to the gray bar hotel. Gotta go away today, be back this evening. Later. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Down here on the border the cops shops got all the best tech from bust and seize !- They get to keep a percentage !-- They been hot and heavy on stopping cash from leaving the states -- they don't get to keep any of the weed !-- I was thinking about it and We Not Outlaws !- We Freedom Fighters !- This War Ain't over till it's legal as lettuce !--


----------



## ness

I sure hope they legal, soon.  I am way out in the country on a small piece of land. But, they still got those helicopter.  If I got caught growing and the home owner take the blame do I still go to jail.  He said, he wound say the plants are his.  Yes, I do rent.


----------



## ness

Signing out, have a hi day.

nes


----------



## Keef

NES- Rule # 1 !-- Don't get caught !-- Rule #2 - Any questions see Rule #1 !-- When I was growing outside - I always grew on someone else's land !- I prefered restricted govn't land !-- Something posted and hard to access !- Figured if it was hard for me to get in it would be hard for someone to find the grow !- In the swamp - 5 gallon bucket up in the trees !-- get some climbing spikes !  Peeps don't usually look for weed growing up in the trees !-


----------



## Joe420Camel

Hell, that's GREAT news Kraven!  "free" vacation time (with bonus stress) but still paid family time :aok:

I feel ya nes, I'm "hiding in my basement" working out of a 6' x 8' x 24" (fully contained) cabinet with a flower and veg area.

I would NEVER plant outside

:48:


----------



## Kraven

Wow nes he knows about the grow....loose lips sink ships, why on earth would you tell him about the grow, no telling who he has told and so on. Growing 101, tell no one, keep the smell away and don't smoke where you grow. I'm not fussing just concerned you may already have a problem, be safe bro, this pot carries nasty penalties almost everywhere you go and nobody wants to see anyone go to jail for a weed that does so much medical good. Good vibes man


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Even though I moved to a MMJ state that allows me to grow, I still have fears about growing indoors and out. Before moving here I NEVER grew outdoors, now...not so much, lol. Helicopters do buzz me and they surely can see I have plants outdoors, but I am state compliant and all my paperwork is in order. And that paranoid feeling is slowly going away. There was a swat team bust locally here and no one was arrested, lots of drama though. 1 person had more plants than his paperwork allowed, so they destroyed the plants up to his count and paperwork allowed and that was it.


----------



## Keef

Kraven's right !- This is the only place I talk about my grow !- - I have a head injury and I'm crazy so no one wants to visit !- Don't like people coming to my house anyway !- I'm down with Joe !- I never plan on growing outside until possibly the end of prohibition !- I'm working (like everyone else ) on growing the most of the best in the smallest amount of space !  About drug screens - The hardest I had to ever beat was when the pain specialist had me on morphine for most of a decade !- He pulled at least 2 surprise drug test a year and mine was supposed to have morphine and nothing else !  It was a good run but I really needed to get off that stuff it was killing me !- Couldn't have survived without weed !- Then them withdrawals almost killed me !- I ain't ever- never gonna be addicted to that kind of poison again !- And Weed is a bad thing !- Better get up out my face !- I SEEN BAD !- and it was legal !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, that's the problem. They want to give you all these pretty little pills that are evil!! 

Nes, pull the plug man. It ain't worth it. 
I had a nice little grow outside. I hated to, but I pulled them up. Its not worth prison time. 
I've been there and got the T-shirt. I never want to go back to that mess.
*edited to correct auto correct spelling.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys,

Keef, is Texas going to legalize??? I just read it is.  How cool and weird would that be.

Kraven, awesome news!

Umbra, dogs?

I still have company and i am getting tired.. it has been fun. She leaves today.  My plants got winged ants in the roots.  Cinnamin killed them but not till after Rosebud panicked. 

Hey Joe, nice to see you.   Nice to see all ya all.
Have a great day peeps.


----------



## bozzo420

In my state seizures are way down. It seems like meth heads have next to nothing to seize. They were getting rich seizing stuff from pot growers. It's criminal what they do.
the planes use to fly over every couple of days. then I posted my registry number facing up, they hardly fly over any more. The most resistance to pot law repeal  is coming from police ,prosecutors, drug testers, probation officers and the rest of the scum bags making a living off of the people.


----------



## bozzo420

one sheriff in Oregon went for a fly over. He saw so many pot plants, when he was finished, he said."I would not know where to start".


----------



## Keef

Rose they passed a bill that will help no one !- CBDs only for a select few seizure patients !- The patients will find it impossible to get approved !- Like the old MJ Tax Stamp Act !- No stamps !  U got bugged !- What was all the benefits from growing outside in the dirt !  I 'm staying inside !


----------



## Keef

Yeah Bozzo - Methheads usually don't have much to seize !- U just got to be invisible when U grow !-- Don't give the Po-Po no reason to come around !-- I do have an outdoor dream grow I want to share with U guys !- One day I wish I could take about a hundred pounds of good seed and fly over fertile parts of Texas in the spring and throw seed out by the cup full from real high so they scattered wide !-- Let'm deal with that !


----------



## Kraven

When it is no longer a crime in America, I will come out of the dark, but until then I don't want to be on anybody's list. Plain and simple, knowledge is power and even if MMJ was legal here, I simply would not get a card, try prosecuting a MMJ patient in a state where MMJ is legal...pffftt on the government and big Pharma, I'm sick of seeing the rich get richer, just my take. I have been doing fine and I see no sense in changing.... making it legal just helps me, just my 2 cents.


----------



## bozzo420

a friend got busted with a few outdoor plants. 5000 dollars and 2 years probation later. it was done. With a mmj card, he would never have gone through that .I call it the cheapest insurance card you can buy.


----------



## Hippie420

The kid's boyfriend's uncle was a caregiver. He thought he could get away with everything. Had a couple of dozen plants outside, WAY under what he could legally grow. Dumb bastard didn't have them fenced and locked according to the rules. Cost him his plants and forty grand in fines. Fencing is cheap. If you're gonna play, it helps to know the rules. Sure came in handy when I got my visit by the HEMP squad.......I got to keep my plants and got a handshake and a "sorry for the inconvenience". I'm posting my number so the fly boys can see 'em if I grow outdoors this year.


----------



## umbra

:cool2:





Rosebud said:


> Good morning boys,
> 
> Keef, is Texas going to legalize??? I just read it is. How cool and weird would that be.
> 
> Kraven, awesome news!
> 
> Umbra, dogs?
> 
> I still have company and i am getting tired.. it has been fun. She leaves today. My plants got winged ants in the roots. Cinnamin killed them but not till after Rosebud panicked.
> 
> Hey Joe, nice to see you. Nice to see all ya all.
> Have a great day peeps.


 Dogs are doing well. Back to being crazy dogs. I fenced in the compost pile to keep them out. Thanks for asking


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Rose they passed a bill that will help no one !- CBDs only for a select few seizure patients !- The patients will find it impossible to get approved !- Like the old MJ Tax Stamp Act !- No stamps ! U got bugged !- What was all the benefits from growing outside in the dirt ! I 'm staying inside !


 Texas is following Christie's playbook by making it difficult for patients and giving no real medicine and saying see how we care. Pure **.


----------



## WeedHopper

Exactly Umber,,these Texas Asshats aint gonna do nothing to make things easy for ppl who need thier meds.


----------



## bozzo420

I gave my extra clones away yesterday. All I have left are 3 plants . one Holland's hope feminized  and 2 regular seed . A cross of chemdog91 x the sugar. I am hoping one is male and one female. I guess They go guerrilla grow tonight. Got to get rid of them. I'll try to get some seeds like that.  plant them and hope for the best.


----------



## Keef

I 'll do things the way Kraven said --- don't got a lot of faith in the system !- I'll be a good law abiding citizen ! Now Keef my alterego is about a crazy mofo !- Ain't no telling what he gonna do !-- I take no responsiblity for his actions ! Cause he said he'd cut me up !- I'm scared !


----------



## umbra

Keef, you crack me up, lol. I read that rather than carrying large sums of money, the cartels are using prepaid debit cards to carry money. Police in AZ are now carrying card readers to see how much is stored on your card, if you are stopped for drugs. They then sieze all of your money regardless if your convicted or not. The problem with this idea is that it targets people who don't traditionally use a bank, like the poor, students, and people who have learned not to trust banks and if they are stopped for a single joint and their pay check is on the card, it is gone. This is theft any way you look at it. Cops job is to lie, cheat, and steal...don't ever forget that!


----------



## umbra

Oh I forgot their job is to kill you if you blink the wrong way. Cops suck


----------



## yarddog

Just read where there is an estimated 400,000 rape kits backlogged in this country. Seems like this cops could "protect and serve" a little more. 
I live in a town with a caution light. Very small. I trust our cops here. All three of them. But other than those guys,  I fear the cops when I come in contact with them. Its just safer to not trust them. Your basically trusting a complete stranger. That happens to be well armed and trained.  And who happens to have the weight of the "law" on his/her side. 
No thank you.


----------



## Keef

They mess with me - I'll be like Sheriff Bart in Blazing Saddles and take myself hostage !-- Back Off !- or the old stoner gets it !-


----------



## yarddog

Man,  been looking at some small grows today. Makes me want to convert a small cabinet or something. The possibilities are endless!!


----------



## umbra

When I first went online to canna sites, whenever someone posted something scientific about cannabis, it was met with skepticism. I learned to reference everything, and a regular post from me had a bibliography longer than the post itself. I have tried not to do that anymore, lol. But sometimes I leave out way too much about something simple, and then it doesn't make sense to other people. I don't mean to do this.

In another thread here, there was a discussion about adding lime to your soil. Many of the comments were that lime would help adjust your pH. Of course my response was a bit less obvious. I mentioned that pH is more than just a measurement of acidity it is potential hydrogen and it acts a lot like potential energy. That adding lime is more about cation and ion exchange rate. Yeah, not much of an explanation. I try to lead people down the right path. A simple google search for any of the key phases or words would get you volumes of information on soil chemistry and how it interacts with plants. I'm thinking most people never made the connection or the research for themselves.
The pH of the soil and the feeding water are essential aspects of a good feeding plan. pH does not have a direct effect on the plant, but it does directly affect the availability of the nutrients for the plant. The plant, in turn, can also influence the pH of the soil in the rhizosphere ( the area close to the roots ). Perhaps first I should define pH a little better. The pH scale, the standard measurement for acidity, was developed in 1909. It is a simple and universal measurement of the amount of hydrogen ions there are in a solution. These ions affect its acidity and how the solution will react chemically. pH is defined as the negative logarithm of the hydrogen ion concentration. It is the result of the presence of anions ( negatively charged nutrients ) and cations ( positively charged nutrients ). So its kind of like counting cards, if that makes any sense.
The rhizosphere is the narrow region of soil that is directly influenced by root secretions and various soil microorganisms. Plants respond to nutrient deficiency by altering their root morphology, recruiting the help of microorganisms and changing the chemical environment of the rhizosphere. Soil is a living organism in and of itself. Components in root exudates help plants access nutrients by acidifying or changing the redox conditions within the rhizosphere or chelating directly with the nutrients. Exudates can liberate nutrients via the dissolution of insoluble mineral phases or desorption from clay minerals or organic matter, whereby they are released into the soil in solution and can then be taken up by the plant.
The pH in the rhizosphere can be very different from the pH which is measured in the nutrient solution. The main reason for this, is that the plant needs to remain neutral. All nutrients comprise positive and negative charged ions. The surface of the root is negatively charged. So negatively charged ions are repelled by the roots. The plants has ways of dealing with this by excreting anion for every anion uptake. The same holds true for cations. This way, the plants remains neutral. So how does this help grow my plants bigger? In the case of N, it can take different forms chemically. Ammonium ( NH4+) has an acidic effect to the soil, however nitrate (NO3-) has an alkaline effect. You can see where I am going with this. Enough for now...


----------



## yarddog

We've had a good run together. 
 You're memory will remain even as the smoke fades.   View attachment 227031


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> When I first went online to canna sites, whenever someone posted something scientific about cannabis, it was met with skepticism. I learned to reference everything, and a regular post from me had a bibliography longer than the post itself. I have tried not to do that anymore, lol. But sometimes I leave out way too much about something simple, and then it doesn't make sense to other people. I don't mean to do this.
> 
> In another thread here, there was a discussion about adding lime to your soil. Many of the comments were that lime would help adjust your pH. Of course my response was a bit less obvious. I mentioned that pH is more than just a measurement of acidity it is potential hydrogen and it acts a lot like potential energy. That adding lime is more about cation and ion exchange rate. Yeah, not much of an explanation. I try to lead people down the right path. A simple google search for any of the key phases or words would get you volumes of information on soil chemistry and how it interacts with plants. I'm thinking most people never made the connection or the research for themselves.
> The pH of the soil and the feeding water are essential aspects of a good feeding plan. pH does not have a direct effect on the plant, but it does directly affect the availability of the nutrients for the plant. The plant, in turn, can also influence the pH of the soil in the rhizosphere ( the area close to the roots ). Perhaps first I should define pH a little better. The pH scale, the standard measurement for acidity, was developed in 1909. It is a simple and universal measurement of the amount of hydrogen ions there are in a solution. These ions affect its acidity and how the solution will react chemically. pH is defined as the negative logarithm of the hydrogen ion concentration. It is the result of the presence of anions ( negatively charged nutrients ) and cations ( positively charged nutrients ). So its kind of like counting cards, if that makes any sense.
> The rhizosphere is the narrow region of soil that is directly influenced by root secretions and various soil microorganisms. Plants respond to nutrient deficiency by altering their root morphology, recruiting the help of microorganisms and changing the chemical environment of the rhizosphere. Soil is a living organism in and of itself. Components in root exudates help plants access nutrients by acidifying or changing the redox conditions within the rhizosphere or chelating directly with the nutrients. Exudates can liberate nutrients via the dissolution of insoluble mineral phases or desorption from clay minerals or organic matter, whereby they are released into the soil in solution and can then be taken up by the plant.
> The pH in the rhizosphere can be very different from the pH which is measured in the nutrient solution. The main reason for this, is that the plant needs to remain neutral. All nutrients comprise positive and negative charged ions. The surface of the root is negatively charged. So negatively charged ions are repelled by the roots. The plants has ways of dealing with this by excreting anion for every anion uptake. The same holds true for cations. This way, the plants remains neutral. So how does this help grow my plants bigger? In the case of N, it can take different forms chemically. Ammonium ( NH4+) has an acidic effect to the soil, however nitrate (NO3-) has an alkaline effect. You can see where I am going with this. Enough for now...



Thank-you Umbra, the expanse of your knowledge is deep. If ever I needed a scientific reason for something explained it is clear to me you can drag me into deep water quickly, it is good to know knowledgeable peeps like you Umbra. Thanks.


----------



## Kraven

gantt said:


> We've had a good run together.
> You're memory will remain even as the smoke fades.   View attachment 227031



Darn is just not a strong enough word, sorry bro....I know you pain.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah its rough. Its also time for a new beginning..


----------



## Keef

Shame about the bong !-- Umbra !-- I know your tag says feed the soil !-- Dirt don't eat !- I suspect U got a little zoo down in that dirt and U feeding them on the sly !- Is your plants eating them critters poo-poo?- That'd make my pH go up and down too !-- O.K. just kidding !- I grow a microorganism soup which I call nute solution !-- The only tools I have to judge the health of the soup is a pH pen and a ppm pen !-- I run about 400-600 ppms and my pH drifts between 5.7 and 6.4 - any higher any lower I adjust !-- There is a definite rhythm to the rise and fall of pH. - I assume that is a good thing ?


----------



## Rosebud

I have never checked PH in my life. Well, that is not true, i had a soil test done.

Thanks Umbra..


----------



## bozzo420

all you seed makers. How long does it take to make seeds after pollination. .It is not the same as buds is it?
Rose ,I don't check ph either. If I had problems, I would. My nutes adjust the ph and keep the plants always green. No reason to check.


----------



## Rosebud

I think about 6 weeks until they are dry and ready to be harvested. But they sure show up quickly don't they.. very cool.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Shame about the bong !-- Umbra !-- I know your tag says feed the soil !-- Dirt don't eat !- I suspect U got a little zoo down in that dirt and U feeding them on the sly !- Is your plants eating them critters poo-poo?- That'd make my pH go up and down too !-- O.K. just kidding !- I grow a microorganism soup which I call nute solution !-- The only tools I have to judge the health of the soup is a pH pen and a ppm pen !-- I run about 400-600 ppms and my pH drifts between 5.7 and 6.4 - any higher any lower I adjust !-- There is a definite rhythm to the rise and fall of pH. - I assume that is a good thing ?


 With hydroponics some drift is normal. The problems start to arise when the grower doesn't recognize the problem quickly enough, or overreacts and adds too much of something, you get nute lock out and the plants suffers. But what all makes it work are the positive and negative charges of the nutes. This why it makes sense to use 1 manufacturer for the nutes, as they have pH tested the products to work together. A perfect example is general hydroponics 3 part. The micro is added first then either the grow or the bloom. But if you don't do it right, and reverse the order, you will get nute lock out. The label tells ya so too.


----------



## Keef

Wish I coulda had more classroom time !- I took the C.L.E.P. test for Microbiology and A&P on a Saturday !


----------



## umbra

LOL, keef I would say if you were able to test out of those classes, you know more than enough to understand


----------



## yooper420

Good night all, lights out.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Lights on, coffee in one hand, a bowl in the other means it`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. Hope ya`ll have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

Waking and baking yoop, how the morning treating you?


----------



## yooper420

The morning ? It`s dawning sunny and clear here. Still working on spring clean up.


----------



## Kraven

I'm gulping down another cup of Joe and waiting on the phone to ring so I can carry my arse back to work, but not today....already baked like a Virginia ham :48:


----------



## yooper420

Krav, I be baked right along with ya.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Been working allot lately, so i havent been here much. I see all is good. Keef is still Crazzy as usual.  Lol ,,,,Crazy Ace Texan.  Just messen wit ya Keef.
Im about to fire up some Rose Kush,,taste and smells yummy. Yehaaaaaaaa
Oh and thank you Texas for your new MMJ law,,,,fking Asshats.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- Dog pecker Knats made me chop the tops off a bunch of plants and stick them in an aero cloner !- U water farming - U better be checking pH and ppms regularly !-  My untreated tap water tested at 8.5 !- U can't grow weed if you're watering with salt water ! I know !- I've tried !-- Woulda never need to know these things if I hadn't moved to the beach ! Yo Umbra - passed micro in the morning and A&P in the afternoon !-- Just barely !- but it was a pass/ fail test !   Good buzz and nothing but net !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. I use one nute and only one .no add on. It keeps them green and well. I am afraid to add anything else . I think it is time to give them some right now .lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper where ya been ?-- I guess this what it feels like to have lose !- We want good weed we gonna have to grow it !-- Ya'll I did use to be pretty smart but I lost some pieces and parts of stuff with the Traumatic Brain Injury !- Lots of times I know stuff - I don't know where it came from !- I was a pretty decent Chess player but now It hurts my mind !- RWS says it's best I don't get frustrated cause that's when I tend to shoot stuff !- I been getting better !- Weed helps !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Keef, I have that same thing and it is from a brain injury as well. When I was 5, 1 of my sisters hit me over the head with a garden hoe and split my head open from ear to ear. I thought that was what caused the epilepsy, but I was 4 when diagnosed. So the memory of it gets a little jumbled. I don't remember my first seizure, but I know I had one when hit in the head. Time for some wake n bake


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys.  Geez Umbra, gotta love a sister that would do that.. Holy crap. Man.

My company is gone and i am glad. Sucked down a coffee and thinking a nap is in order.  
we have had high winds for 3 days, bout sick of it.  It is supposed to be 93 here in a day or two. 
Hope you guys have a great Wednesday.  hump day and all..


----------



## WeedHopper

My Sister beat the crap outta me with a Coat Hanger cause i runded over her with my bike. He he
No brain damage,,but it hurtred like hell.


----------



## yarddog

Well, my sister narced me out to my dad once for weed. That earned me a 
Round house to the jaw. It didn't stop me. Only made me smarter.


----------



## Hippie420

Gnatt, hope you didn't toss that pipe. A glass blower could fix it in a heartbeat. My Old Hen loved the little glass do-dads. She's a bit of a klutz. I've taken them back to where I got 'em and the dude fixed 'em overnight. Couldn't even tell where he did the repair.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,all that Redneck bullshit of hitting or whipping the crap outta kids DOESNT WORK. All it did for me is piss me off and make me worse. I have seen many ppl go bad because of that crap.


----------



## Kraven

HR JUST CALLED, SAID I NAILED THE INTERVIEW AND THE COMMITTEE WAS IMPRESSED WITH MY BODY OF WORK, THEY OFFERED ME THE JOB WITH AN EVEN BIGGER RAISE, I START MONDAY THE 8TH....OFFICIALLY.  smokem if ya gotem :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ,way to go . Congratulations


----------



## Kraven

Yea WH it was getting dumb around here for a few days, what a crazy process. I'm just glad after all the dust settled....I was chosen as the best man for the job, and that pleases me, now nobody can ever say that job was handed to me, ever.


----------



## Keef

Glad it worked out Kraven !- Hopes it turns out to fit U well !--


----------



## yarddog

great news kraven!!!  that's really good.  
well. I had a fiasco at work today.  I work with a guy that has to be better than others.  I bought a dirt bike, he goes and buys a bigger, newer one.  haha  in my eyes mine is still better cuz its street legal.  anyway, I get along with anyone..  my dad is a tea party guy, an aunt im really close to is so far left it scares me sometimes.  lol I had to learn to thread lightly early in life.    soo, dude has moved my motorcycle three times now.. I go outside and its gone.  I asked hime twice now to stop. he has a Harley, I never mess with his ride..  big no.  so today im riding with a coworker to pick up some dirt bike parts during lunch. wtff? my bike is gone. I completely lost it. went back to my tool box and got my pipe I keep for emergency use.


----------



## yarddog

I took three tokes and It helped a lot. I still felt the rage three times on the way back to the shop.  at least the grass took the edge off. slowed my breathing down. i felt my bp go back down some.  it had been an hour by then. I planned on not talking to the guy till the end of the day. get him alone and speak man to man.     we ended up meeting in the breakroom, infront of maybe 8 guys. just some drivers waiting to get their trucks repaired, others mechanics I work with... he never saw it coming. i guess he was still thinking it was a joke. as soon as we made eye contact in the breakroom, I basically said to stop f'ing with my stuff. I was angry but still composed. he got an attitude and said I should lock my handlebars if I didn't want people moving my bike. that's when I lost it all and started cussing him out. i wasn't ape crap crazy, but i had the rage. that red sight where i cant control my anger very well at all. honestly, if he had stood his ground and stepped up, we would have had blows.  im still keyed up. man, my eye was twitching, arms was shaking. i was gone.  
im not sure if anyone here knows yet, but i served a few years in the Georgia correctional system back in 2007-2010. one negative thing i picked up was, i take things from level one straight to 9.  10 means we are fighting. it was a needed skill to survive, but its been a battle to leave that behind.  
sorry to load down the thread with ** and long winded posts. kinda felt it would help calm me down.    
at least now, everyone here knows i wont take any crap from someone.


----------



## Hippie420

Reminds me of the time the bar owner of a watering hole I frequented thought he'd be funny and was going to push my FXST around back so I'd think someone stole it. Caught him half way around the building and made him push it back. Told him vengeance is a desert best served up cold.

Fast forward to the following February. I saw him go out to start his Caddy to warm it up (bitterly cold that night). I gave him enough time to get busy doing something and I sneaked out the door. Climbed in his car, drove it over to the restaurant next door, popped all four doors open, shut it off, pitched the keys in the snowbank, walked back to my truck, and left. If you don't start crap, there won't be any crap!


----------



## bozzo420

one night a friend and I stumbled out of our favorite bar and the keys were missing. Called a locksmith and he said he could be there at 6am. we walked around the lake to a all night restaurant. Ate breakfast and crossed straight across the frozen lake. got there at 5am. The keys were in the ignition . The next night I thanked the bar tender. A friend he was watching out for me. And he was  right. lol I had no business driving that night.


----------



## Kraven

Gantt - you did the right thing bro.


----------



## yarddog

Kravenhead said:


> Gantt - you did the right thing bro.


Yeah, he apologized. And  I apologized later for calling him out in front of everyone. We are fine now. I just want to be treated with respect. Im not asking much. I got a lot of thumbs up at work from people that heard or saw it. Haha. 
I joke as much as anyone else here. It keeps us in good spirits. I NEVER mess or joke with someones property. Tool box, tools. 

On another subject...  I just noticed the guys that replaced some of our florescent lights used a different spectrum. We got some daylight bulbs now. Too bad they t12's.  Lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow you guys life is complicated sometimes. Krave, congratulations on the job. I never doubted.. easy for me to say huh.

Gnatt, that would have ticked me off... not funny. Glad you got your point made...dork of him.

Mr rb and i went out for lunch, that was nice.  Yesterday morning my gf that was here from out of town and i went out to breakfast. The waitstaff had just cleaned the tables with bleach.. I had an asthma attack. I have never had one before. I have medicine, that i take daily, but i had my inhaler with me... That was scary. My throat closed... Still tired from that... dum.    Hope i never smell bleach again. this is why i am organic.. can't breath chemicals... thank you for listening.


----------



## Kraven

Oh wow Rose, I'm sorry. That is a very scary thing, especially if it happens very rarely. Most people panic in that situation, glad you had your RI with you. Darn Rose, don't do that it gave me a chill sitting here in the 90+ degree sun with 100% humidity. I would have been hurt if your reaction had been worse.


----------



## MR1

Kravenhead , congrats on getting the job, hope it works out good for you man.:joint:


----------



## yarddog

Wow rose, I've never had that but it sounds like a good reason to panic. I was rolled up in a carpet roll once as a child. We all would roll up in it and unroll it down a hill. When I got in there, I thought I was going to hurt myself trying to get out.  Completely animalistic feeling there.  PANIC!!  
Glad you had your ducks in a row with your meds. 
Kraven, sounds like we live in the same temperate climate. 
Hot and sticky. If anybody doesn't believe/realize that atmospheric air is a fluid, please come to south central Georgia. In August 30 minutes after an afternoon thunderstorm. Temperature near 98 and humidity around 359%. Like walking through water vapor. 
Hippie, that's payback there!!  Haha good move.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> Gnatt, hope you didn't toss that pipe. A glass blower could fix it in a heartbeat. My Old Hen loved the little glass do-dads. She's a bit of a klutz. I've taken them back to where I got 'em and the dude fixed 'em overnight. Couldn't even tell where he did the repair.


Well I still have it. But I put super glue on it. Just so it looks better.  Didn't want to use it know. Really don't want the risk of a glass sliver going in my throat.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
Congrats bro, ya got what ya deserved.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks MR1 and Yoop, this whole job thing was an unnecessary distraction, we are already having a rough year this was just one more thing...funny we have not had a bad year like this since we were kids, 1993 was our last bad year. Oh well, I got the job and I'm ready to get back to work. Gnatt your right on about the temps/humidity it gets really steamy here from mid July till the end of August, makes you enjoy the home made ice cream just that much more. Heck I'm just finishing up a fresh melon, sure do enjoy watermelon in the cool of the evening.


----------



## ness

Kraven congratulation Happy you got the Job.  Good work.  Does that mean you will not be up for coffee in the mornings?


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Nes I'll have coffee, just wake and bake now on the weekend. Working 8a - 5p, M - F is going to be really nice.


----------



## umbra

congrats Kraven.


----------



## yarddog

Kravenhead said:


> Thanks Nes I'll have coffee, just wake and bake now on the weekend. Working 8a - 5p, M - F is going to be really nice.


Those are good hours.  You will still have time to do things hen you get home from work. I hate in winter. You get home and its almost dark. No time for outdoors.


----------



## WeedHopper

My new Favorite  Smoke is Rose Kush.  Really, really, like this strain. Very nice buzzzzzz. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## MR1

Here's one for the police , one less piece of crap isis scum bag dead.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, the Old Hen's got something she uses to clean the tile in the shower that throws me into an instant asthma attack. As long as I'm not in the same room within 15 minutes or so, I'm fine, but if I am, it feels like a fat gal sat on my chest. She also bought some kind of plug in air freshener that would do it, too. I whined, she moved it to another room. My lungs found it. I moved it to the garbage can in the garage.

I climbed into an elevator with an old gal that bought her perfume by the 55 gallon drum. Don't know what flavor it was, but it had the same effect. Three floors and I came out blue.


----------



## Hippie420

What, all you potheads go to sleep already?

Wish I could.......


----------



## Kraven

G'morning OFC....still enjoying my forced vacation. I'll be glad to get back on a normal schedule, this retirement business is just too boring for me...I know when I retire I must travel, fish and attend smoke sessions. Got my smoke, got my coffee, watered the girl before lights on, she is looking good. My veg tent should be here tomorrow and all the goodies should start trickling soon after. I got some dank genetics to run for a breeder, so I'm excited about the next few weeks, I'm gonna have a few babies around  I'm testing a Purple Kush x Herijuana, it should be phenomenal. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Got some work done in the grow room yesterday !-  Everything has recovered nicely !- Be kicking the rotation off again on the 15th !-  Every 2 week's I'll send another group to bloom !- Veg is full !-- Have them other six boxes in bloom full soon !   Hope to welcome a new variety this week !


----------



## WeedHopper

LOL''''''',i was watching the news and freaken Asshat Rick Perry is running for Pres again. What a joke..


----------



## yarddog

Sounds good keef.  
After I get a few grows under my belt, I'd like to progressively cut my harvest time down. 
I really need to find another place to buy grass. My backup just died of a massive heart attack yesterday. 68 years young. I don't like just having one place. You never know what my happen. That's another reason I want to grow.  To stop relying on the system.


----------



## yooper420

Morning OFC. Took me over an hour to get on the computer this morning. No idea what was happening or not happening. Finally got it to come in and work, don`t know for how long though. Wife`s Dr. said she is doing real good. Does not need to go back, unless problems occur. Went to Wally World afterwards. Just got the cart to my truck when I hear a strange voice calling out my name from behind me. I`m 77 miles from home and basically know no one here. As I turn around, I hear, "it`s him". It`s great when an unexpected encounter turns out good. It was some friends of mine who I had not seen in almost 15 years. Short reunion as they were blocking traffic, had to move and disappeared. They live 115 miles from there. Go figure.


----------



## yooper420

gantt,
Sorry to hear about your friend, may he RIP. Really hate to hear of peeps passing at that age. Makes me sit back and realize that I`m living on borrowed time. Will be 68 in November and I have not treated my body very well for 50 of those years. But, here I am, getting` fat, dumb and happy. Gotta vape a bowl for that, just because. Peace.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys. 
Yooper, glad mrs yooper is doing so well. that is great.

Hippie, you wife needs to throw that stuff out. It does feel like something is sitting on your chest. Hope you and I never have that again.

gnatt, oh no!  You do need to be growing your own.

WH, isn't that nice they named a kush after me??? So sweet and your favorite..:heart: Rick perry needs to go away. oops no politics.. shoot.

Kraven, i am happy for your job. congrats again.

I have a lot of gardening to do today. Smokeum


----------



## Keef

Yoop that's great about the wife !-- Gantt - there's many ways to grow weed !-  I'm on the edge of growing enough for us !- U wanna learn water pharming - Kraven does the DWC - Hippie U still doing some hydro or is that only in the Winter ?- I think I'm the only aeroponics pharmer but I 'd love to teach someone else what I do !-  It's not that hard !--  I grow in plastic storage boxes !- each box has a filtered pump with a closed loop PVC figure "8" that has little micro sprayers screwed into it - pump is on 15 off 15 minutes !- the plants or cuttings are in a 2 inch basket with a foam collar holding the plant in place !- the basket sets in a hole in the box lid -- as the roots grow they hang in the spray !  -


----------



## WeedHopper

My Mom had open heart surgery 7yrs ago,,and just had to have a stint put in yesterday,,,shes 77. I was so scared and worried,,,but she was doing great when i left yesterday.
My father died when i was 11 from a heart attack,,,he was only 36yrs old. I am almost 60,,,i had open heart surgery on July 19th of 2013,,,will be 2yrs next month. I weighed 212 when i had my heart attack,,now i weigh 158,,and feel good. My BP is 115/70 average,,my cholesterol is 160. Yehaaaaaaaa
oh,,and i aint touched those nasty *** ciggs in 2yrs eather.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Really hate to hear of peeps passing at that age. Makes me sit back and realize that I`m living on borrowed time.


 
Figured I've been livin' on borrowed time since '67-'68. I'm gonna keep on borrowin', too!


----------



## yarddog

Wh, I let the cigs go a few weeks ago. I kept telling myself every time I smoked it was going to kill me for 10 years before I died from them. 
My mother has had a few stints put in last year. She's having problems with it. She is 52 this year. 
Keef, I would love to see your setup. Its so hard to learn when we are labeled as drug dealers and criminals.
Yooper, everyone lives on borrowed time.   That's cool about your encounter. Bet that made you feel good. 

At 27 years old, I have only started understanding just how fast life passes you by. Its scary in a way. 

Lesson for the day; Enjoy every day. Even when you get soaked in a rain storm and you feel like a wet hen. 
I went three years without the feel of rain. It really shocked me how I missed the natural things more than material. I felt like I was in o e of those chick flicks I despise so much the first time I felt the rain again. Haha. Wonderful feeling.


----------



## Rosebud

gantt, your post reminded me of this poem i love, hope you like it.

View attachment 10154165_10151965593396851_1166651877_n.jpg


----------



## Keef

I haven't seen Giggy around lately I hope he's O.K. !- I know what the Gloman been up to !- Once he starts his gorilla grows he lays low !- I seen some pics !- He grows my Widow better than me but don't tell him !-- I be ordering those Williams Wonder seed in a week or so !-- They say these indicas are hard to clone -- truth is they pack the leaves closer together so it takes a limb twice as long to grow big enough to take as a cutting !- they root out in about the same amount of time !-  Gonna have to breed the Tranquil Elephantizer and Williams Wonder to something that will add a little stretch without giving up potent weight !- I got three canditates - Bruce Banner #3 - Jesus OG and this other thing !  She gonna be fierce !


----------



## Hippie420

Holy crap, gantt! 27? My newest tattoo is older than you!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. With having COPD, every day is like having an elephant sitting on my chest. I have reactions to all kinds of things that inflame my lungs. I have good days and I have bad days. I can not be any where around tobacco. When I need to carry big bags of soil or plants I use a cart or a dolly. I always carry my rescue inhaler, lol. All I can say is you adapt. I have read about good results for COPD with cbd rso. I have always managed mine with careful exercise and yoga breathing exercises. But I can see how this may not last as a treatment method.


----------



## yarddog

Rosebud said:


> gantt, your post reminded me of this poem i love, hope you like it.
> 
> View attachment 227096


So very true.  
Its the little things in life that makes my soul warm and happy.
  Thank you rose. I will be saving this one.


----------



## Keef

Two sides of them same coin - no matter which one comes up in the toss - it's still the same coin and U lose !


----------



## Keef

Hey !- Wanna get high ?


----------



## MR1

:joint:


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Hey !- Wanna get high ?


Yeah I wanna get high!!  Just poured up a Tom Collins. Bout to pack a bowl. 

I'll be there soon keef!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Having a little I cookies between gardening.  Spreading worm castings... yum


----------



## bozzo420

my only political statement......first one to support repeal of pot laws wins my vote. 

yooper, I was waiting for a plane in Danang V.N. airport.  when my best friend from back home sat down next to me. We talked for a half hour and went our own way. That was neat.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra...how much em-1 do I mix in a quart spray bottle ? I don't want to over do it? and can you over do it?


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got a question too !-- Where U at ?-- O.K. here's the deal !-- I can only have one male in flower at a time !-- I 'll be placing my order for the Williams Wonder seed next week !-- I'm pretty sure U know what I mean to do with Willy and the T. E. !- I have half my T.E. seed left so I'm pretty sure I can produce another male !- This is gonna get complicated ain't it !  I've also got 8 seed from that thing I called the White Elephant - Hey !- I didn't know the name had already been used !- Anyway - T.E. dad - White Widow mom !-- RWS has assured me she can produce a male and A female from the cross !- The Gloman has the only live plant from the cross and it is exact what hope for !- So could somebody please tell me in which order and who should be mom and dad in the cross !- I got at least two year's before the end of prohibition so help me build a Franken Plant !- If there is another variety that would boost potency or weight - point me at it !


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> umbra...how much em-1 do I mix in a quart spray bottle ? I don't want to over do it? and can you over do it?


 I add 3oz to a gallon. So a quart would be 1/4 of that. About an oz should do it.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I got a question too !-- Where U at ?-- O.K. here's the deal !-- I can only have one male in flower at a time !-- I 'll be placing my order for the Williams Wonder seed next week !-- I'm pretty sure U know what I mean to do with Willy and the T. E. !- I have half my T.E. seed left so I'm pretty sure I can produce another male !- This is gonna get complicated ain't it ! I've also got 8 seed from that thing I called the White Elephant - Hey !- I didn't know the name had already been used !- Anyway - T.E. dad - White Widow mom !-- RWS has assured me she can produce a male and A female from the cross !- The Gloman has the only live plant from the cross and it is exact what hope for !- So could somebody please tell me in which order and who should be mom and dad in the cross !- I got at least two year's before the end of prohibition so help me build a Franken Plant !- If there is another variety that would boost potency or weight - point me at it !


 Genetically speaking it doesn't matter which is the mom or which is the dad. However, females are much easier to spot their traits than males, so that is the hard part.


----------



## bozzo420

thanks umbra. I sprayed one today to test.   I'm using it on my tomato's too.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra, do you ever make feminized seeds?


----------



## WeedHopper

This Rose Kush is some killer ****. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> umbra, do you ever make feminized seeds?


 No I never have.


----------



## yooper420

Guess it`s bedtime, good night all.


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> Prison/Felon/dont fkn matter anyway


Same here. 6 felonies. I got my voting rights restored last year. Have you checked out your options in your state?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, hope it`s a good day all around. Got coffee and a bowl, guess that means it`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. Go for it ya`ll.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Just to be clear !- I ain't drinking the poison koolaid either !-  Blind faith in anything will get U killed !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I understand what U are saying about genetic potential but sometimes that potential is expressed differently !- Like a short brother and A tall brother with same parents !--  My thought has always been that the offspring will show about 60% of moms traits !-- There will be some diversity but the trick is picking a dad that will complement moms traits !  For instance - Crossing the T.E. and Williams Wonder it seems obvious to me which should be mom ! Maybe that's because I'm not breed a variety !- Just looking for a single mom who expresses what I was looking for !-


----------



## WeedHopper

> Just looking for a single mom who expresses what I was looking for !-



Sick bastage. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaa, ,,morning folks. Hope yas all have great day.


----------



## Keef

U got it Hopper !- I'm a twisted bastid !- Ya'll never know whether I'm just talking trash or am serious as a heart attack so I'll tell U what I plan !-- Williams Wonder mom - healthy fat girl - with a T.E. dad !- Sort through the seed and find a frosty fat girl !-- Then I use this T.E./ Widow cross I made on the fat frosty lady !- I then look for a fat frosty bush that looks like she been snowed on !- That's my Queen Mother !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. TGIF. Keef, as I understand it, in regards to breeding cannabis. The genes are a diploid. They have 2 sets of 10 chromosomes. The mom and dad give up 1/2 of theirs in the breeding. Which half is the question. Some traits are dominant and some are recessive. There is no 60% female 40% male type of genetics, they are 50-50.


----------



## Keef

U right Umbra - nuclear DNA unzipps down the middle - half of moms zips up to one half of dads and U got a new entity !  It's science but also art !- - Every plant from a cross will not be the same !- U give me enough seed from something that is only 10% indica and I can find an indica heavy pheno !  Williams Wonder is stable - only one pheno but it's a legend !- The T.E. got a fantastic pedigree!- Snow Lotus , Blockhead,- Hashplant , and Afghani !-- Add that to Williams Wonder and stir !-  I expect Willy's potent weight to be dominate but those ancestors of the T.E. might come out to play !-  I hope to find a plant that expresses the best of these ancestors all rolled up in one !- That's why I bring the T.E. Widow into the mix - reenforce the T.E. potency - keep  Willy's weight and add just a little sativa stretch from the Widow !- it'll be there but just how many seed will it take to find it ? --  My guess --_less than a dozen !


----------



## umbra

I will say this about William's wonder, it is lacking in flavor. Kind of harsh, but it is a big yielder with very short intermodal spacing, making thick heavy buds. But not my favorite smoke. Of course, being bred to something with good flavor would help.


----------



## Keef

Morning MR 1 !-- I'd fight with ya but I been banned from too many sites !- I kinda like it here !


----------



## Hippie420

Who would want to come back to a site that banned them? I got booted (only time in my LIFE I ever got booted) from another site due to an over zealous new mod/Nazi, and I wouldn't go back if they gave me the damn site!

Burn a fat one, lighten up a little, and stick around. We enjoy your company!


----------



## Keef

Hippy how goes the van ?--


----------



## Keef

Rosebud - Save me from myself !-- I have things to say that WILL get be banned ! I'm out !- talk to U guys tommorrow !- It's best I go away now !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippy how goes the van ?--


 
Tore up from the floor up! Still gutted on the inside, preparing to run the auxiliary battery and rear speaker wires and stuff.

Been studying the electrical shop manual like it's the Dead Sea Scrolls. Found a cute little Ford scam: Back in '10, if you ordered the daytime running lights, which have been standard equipment on GM vehicles since '97 and on all vehicles in Canada, it cost you an extra $200. There's a relay box behind the battery. Open it, and there's a blank spot that would hold a relay. The wires are there from the get-go. One $20 relay, available from any auto parts store, and BOOM, you've got 'em. Score $180 for Ford from suckers that paid for the option!

MR1, I know what you're talking about. Politics are banned unless you're slamming the right. It isn't fair and should be stopped, but I'm staying happy regardless.


----------



## yooper420

Alright you potheads, all calm down and burn a fat one. We don`t want anybody banned, it`s not fun. That`s how we got here. If you finished that one, burn another one. Peace.


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon all, I got up and got busy right after coffee, finally came in to rest. Had to get some limbs off my roof and clean the gutters. Cleaned out half the shed and took stuff off to the dump. Cleaned the rest of the back room so that I can setup the new tent. We still have two rooms left to "finish" unpacking and get rid of old junk....been lazy but we are old this move. Besides when you buy a new house you have to figure out where to put your stuff, this had been a bunch of unpack, move around, re-move around...throw some away. Anyway we are almost done, was nice to get a bunch done today. Hope everyone is having a splendid day, I'm smoking a fattie and enjoying some ice cold sweet tea.


----------



## bozzo420

hippie. The bar I hung out at had a list up of bared people. I kept trying to get put on it ,but they liked me to much and would never bar me .lol. So one year just before  the 2 week hunting trip, I went in and gave the barmaid 20 dollars to bar me for 2 weeks. She smiled and put my name up.  

the wife is about to bar me right now. Eric Clapton on with surround sound up to 65. she's not happy. Carol King on just before him . Now Lou Reed and  Metallica. I like the  show a lot.  But like I said ,the wife is not happy. lol


----------



## yarddog

Bozzo, play a few early ones from The Who for me.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm not playing it's on the TV. I still surprised Eric  is still alive. In 1969 He was written off as soon to be dead from Speed. I grew up on Cream


----------



## umbra

bozzo I may be wrong but Eric was into snorting heroine. He was under the impression that if he didn't inject, he wouldn't get addicted. He went thru detox in the Caribbean. He donated his guitar Blackie for an auction that raised money for the rehab center. It was guilt thing for him, he was Lord of the Manor with his castle during the Cream area. He was 23? He never thought he deserved all the adulation over what he did...interpret Robert Johnson in a slightly different way.


----------



## Hippie420

What? No MC5? No Ryder? Shame on you!


----------



## Hippie420

Well, wrestled the backhoe off the tractor, jammed the three point hitch on, pleaded, begged, cursed, and wrangled the rotovator on, and quit. Tomorrow's another day.

Two gardens to till, the pot pen, and plant the Afghanis. Gonna be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## bozzo420

MC5 were regulars in my county. Kick out the jams MF


----------



## Keef

Dang !- Hope ya'll thought I was mad or something that'd be funny !- Mad about what ?-- I tell U what I'm mad about !- Well I'm lit up like a x-mas tree !-- I been peeling shrimp and picking crab all day it take two hands!- Listening to the Blues -- Making Seafood Gumbo and and seeing how high I could get-- that's pretty high !!-- Hey I use the VH -1 Classic Music channel like a radio !-- On Saturday night they play a concert !- Where was that recent Heart Concert ?-- and When Cream performed couple years ago !  Anyway - Crab is starting to taste soapy -- Hey !- if I'm picking crab there are taxes !  Boiled shrimb and red seafood sauce ?- no thank U !-  'bout all the room I got left is a toke or two - what was I saying ?


----------



## Keef

The only thing that would have made the day better would have been a center cut slice of some aged Prime Rib somewhere along the line !- I don't want no more seafood !


----------



## Hippie420

Had to get a giggle when I saw the local news. The Army is staging war games in Flint, and it was stated that they were using strictly simu-niton, or blanks.

Wonder how long it will take for the locals to rob them using real ammunition? Gonna be lots of black rifles for sale soon......


----------



## Kraven

Whew just redid the whole grow room, added a tent and upgraded lights. I'll make a thread, im tired but took a few pic's.


----------



## Keef

U can't help but look around sometimes and think -- they is some messed up stuff in this world !-- Yo and I'm the crazy one !- I'm confused ! Hippy - how much U think I could get me one of them black rifles for ? They got this new one they use now called a SAW - .223 uses belt or clip -- I could pay extra !


----------



## Keef

Just joking !


----------



## Hippie420

Standard issue M4s, select fire but three round burst only. Could be changed out with a few simple parts, but it would be very, very wrong.


----------



## Kraven

M-40A1 was my weapon of choice.


----------



## Hippie420

Might be a few of those to be had. I imagine as how they're practicing urban warfare, they'll be playing sniper on roof tops, too. Several crow's nest available.


----------



## Keef

No  Kraven U got me all wrong !- U see there was this alligator about a dozen Years ago that made me look foolish !- I mean how would U feel if an alligator beat U in a gunfight and he didn't even have a gun?-- I demand a rematch !-  This time I plan on winning and I want him close enough to recognize me before I cap his a** !-- So overwhelming close range firepower !-- He's quick !-- I heard they got this AA--12 ---- drum fed 12 Ga auto with very little recoil !-- 50 rd. drum !  --  --


----------



## yooper420

Just ground up my last White Widow buds. Gonna miss that girl when she`s gone.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFG, boy am I stove up from all the work I did yesterday. Funny nowadays I start my day with Ibuprofen and a few cups of coffee, oh and a wake and bake whenever possible. Speaking of that, to all who is present....lets wake and bake


----------



## yooper420

Krav, I`m with ya on the wake and bake. Coffee and a bowl and up early enough to watch my favorite part of the US Farm Report. Later old farts.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Yoop -- We making progress in the world today -- When it comes to the Widow- I ain't heard no fat lady sing !-- This black line Widow of mine been practicing her traveling skills !-- U never know !-  Trying to teach this T.E. a little something , something too !-- Girlfriend gets cloned every time she turns around !-- Umbra say this Williams Wonder is potent but harsh - Since I'll have a boy - might as well see what happens if I breed him to Strawberry Rhino ?-- Hey Kraven did U put in a veg and bloom area ?-- Getting ready for a new crop ?  Need to add some Cannacaps to that morning Advil !-- You'll be surprised how much they can help ! I think I tale me some too !--


----------



## Keef

Red Rover- Red Rover - tell that Strawberry Rhino - to come on over !-- That's secret code !- (means I'm ready !)


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,heard ya guys talking guns,,so i brought out my rifle, ,,Badboy Daisy BB Gun. YEHAAAAA


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !- I got one too - pump up pellet rifle deadly on pocket gophers !  I been after one that got stupid and broke into the wrong back yard !-- Hard to hit them little suckers !-- They like 4 inches long -- head about the size of a quarter !  - 15 steps ain't no world record sniper shot but U got to have gun control - to hit them !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys.


----------



## Kraven

G'morning Rose.


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,yeah this is the cheap spring loaded one. I shoot the Squirrels with it. Just bounces off their ***,,but they jump and run off and leave my Garden alone. He he
I use to be an avid hunter when i was younger,,now i find it hard to kill anything. Ive turned into a softy,,,,,,unless you mess with my family,,then ya wouldnt find me so kind. But other then that,,i have no need to kill anything.


----------



## Kraven

Dunno WH, black bear are going be on the menu soon, and I have not hunted bear since 1984. To me that's a fair fight, I put 5 rounds in one  (30 -.06) and I place them well, and he still put me way up on the dog box, I finally dropped him cold with my .44 mag revolver I carry as my oh crap gun...but I'm only interested in hog, turkeys..... and bear if they come back up to bat,


----------



## WeedHopper

I love turkey,,but me and the Wife very seldom eat red meat.


----------



## Keef

My name is Keef and I'm addicted to growing weed !-- I gotta build me a breeding box !-- I give up !-- I can't take it no more !-  I surrender to the dark side !-- Outta Widow ??--Ha!-- Mane this T.E. don't like to reveg!-- 1 success out of 3 attempts !-- she need just a pinch of sativa stretch !-- and U know what ?- I got some magic beans in the freezer that might be the cure -  without giving up a lick of it's fierce potentcy !-- Save yourselves !-  It's too late for me !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, it takes a very long time to reveg, can be months. Don't give up.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Morning folks,,heard ya guys talking guns,,so i brought out my rifle, ,,Badboy Daisy BB Gun. YEHAAAAA


 You be careful with that, Hopper. You'll shoot yer eye out!

Morning, kids. Much farming to do today.


----------



## Kraven

~hmmm~ I'm reveging now, this 8 ball kush got me weaved into the fibers of the couch.


----------



## Keef

I'm working her Rose !-- She clones O.K. first roots in 8-10 days !-- One thing I like about my style of growing is I can repeat an experiment until I find a solution !-- I know some people keep mothers but has anyone ever heard of keeping a father ?-- I clone a boy just as fast as I can clone a girl !-  stick him back in veg and keep him till I need a piece of him for breeding !-- Just a thought from the dark side !--


----------



## Keef

Let me tell U how bad it hurt me about Texas MMJ law -- I've been promised a bedroom and $1800 worth of lights six months before they blow the whistle !-- I was that close !!


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i have collected pollen once, a couple of weeks ago. It is very cool and easy to do. Well, not easy but do-able.

Good morning Hippie


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My youngest son's birthday is coming up next week. His brother is coming out from the East Coast to celebrate. He thinks his birthday present is the air fare for his brother to come out, and while it is...I have more in store for him. We have 14 shooting ranges and gun clubs within a 10 mile radius of where we live. He wants an AR15. There are so many choices out there, I thought the best way to find something he liked was to go a range and shoot a few different versions and see how they feel. So I have it all scheduled for his birthday. We are going out to dinner and on the way home we are going to stop and shoot a few hundred rounds.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> You be careful with that, Hopper. You'll shoot yer eye out!
> 
> Morning, kids. Much farming to do today.



Yep,,my Son lost an eye because of his buddie being an idiot. He was 14,,he is now 37.
So yes i am deff aware.


----------



## Keef

Go Umbra !- Rose I don't know about a lot of varieties but it seems being able to reveg gets harder the longer they go into bloom and how much greener is left !-- I mean I grow little plants so it might be different !- My pink line Widow has been a real work horse !- I hurt a lot of plants with my RO / Cal Mag incident !- they were at different stages of bloom but I chop lots down and took them back to bloom !-- The pink line has always been the easiest to grow but 3 weeks after putting them back in bloom I had true vegatative leaves ! And now they bout to kick it !- All 50 of them !-  Ruh -Row !! If I can only get the T.E. to do as well !


----------



## Keef

Must be stoned !- U know I mean when I move plants back to 18/6 in veg they switch back from bloom to the vegetative state !


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,my Son lost an eye because of his buddie being an idiot. He was 14,,he is now 37.
> So yes i am deff aware.


 Yikes! That sucks! I was just being a smart *** with a back handed reference to the old black & white movie, "A Christmas Story".


----------



## WeedHopper

No worries Hippi,,its all good. You were right though,,,i dont think anything has taken more eyes then a stray BB. Its the only gun i can own legally.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey it's 95 outside today gonna get down to a frosty 78 tonight !- I see Bozzo growing in a green house and think - if only ?-- but that would be like an outside oven down here !-- Oh Well !- I do what I can !


----------



## yarddog

OK, I've been kickin a few Tom Collins back and smokin some green. Took the dirt bike to the grocery store to grab some stuff for dinner.
Mind you, its called "piggly wiggly". We got a few down south. 
So I'm walking to the register and I see these chips. 
View attachment 227225
 just letting you know the customer base I live amongst. I love it in the sticks, but really!?  Do we have to live up to such a honey boo-boo standard? 
 (She lives 15 miles from me).


----------



## Kraven

Git er done.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven - if I sent U a pic could U post it for me ?-- I'll explain it !-- I can't post pics from my  phone and I'm holding out for a tablet !--


----------



## Keef

Never mind I can't find it !


----------



## bozzo420

I went out this morning and my fruity punch clone was drooping bad. damn I hate to see that. I have been watering less. I gave all a good drink, and she perked right back up.
I have 4 big windows and open gable ends and 2 fans in the greenhouse. keeps temps down. but outdoors is lots better. The greenhouse ones stretch more than the outdoor ones. but its needed for any sativa's up here. you don't have that problem in the south.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo these indicas are working me !-- All this free sunlight and I have to hide and grow inside !- They ever say I can grow outside -- I be growing outside 10 months out the year !-- I'm talking plants you'd need a chainsaw to cut down !--Big ole nasty sativas that would block out the sun for miles around !-- Bud that'd weigh 100 lbs each !-


----------



## Keef

Hey it's my old stoner dream !-- I make the rules !-- I be growing plants so big -- U have to chop the tricomes-off with a hatchet !--


----------



## umbra

lol


----------



## yooper420

Stoner dreamin`of the first order. Dreams of shimmering sativas an insatiable  indicas. Dream on.


----------



## Hippie420

gantt said:


> Do we have to live up to such a honey boo-boo standard?
> (She lives 15 miles from me).


 
And there was still a bag of chips left? She must be out of town......


----------



## Kraven

Sure send away Keef


----------



## bozzo420

the girls are standing tall this morning ,unlike yesterday. I'm going to have some of those big boys this year keef. I usually don't plant the clones out till this time of June. Early out this year.  I love getting up in the morning and get a cup of coffee and walk out and take the morning look at them.
Good morning OFC


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo and the OFC. Time for wake and bake ya`ll. Grab a cup of coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest and have at it. 

PS,
Any giggy sightings ? Where`s giggy ?


----------



## Kraven

Yea yoop where is giggy, it's been a bit since I have seen him also. Morning OFC, wakin and baking x 2 this morning, twas a rough night last night


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Good Times !-- Some time in an old stoner dream - there lies a hidden little gem -- Tricomes so big U gotta chop them off with a hatchet ?-- Ole Stoner be thinking -- I'd be happy to have tricomes the size of muchrooms !-- While the realistic side of the mind says-- Sure !-- You'd be lucky if U could breed something with tricomes 4 times normal size !-- Boo--Ya ---- Now - That be an Ole Stoner Dream !-- O.K. -- Keep it real !- just double the size ?-- Still Boo-Ya !-- Breed for tricome size ?- What a novel idea !


----------



## yooper420

FYI, just sent giggy an email. Hope to hear back soon, will let ya know anything.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Bozzo, i know just what you mean, walking out in the cool of the morn with coffee and bong if you can hold them both and seeing how the kids are in the garden. Love it..favorite time of day.

Kraven, i hope your feeling better this morning and sorry you had a tough night. 

Graduation party for us today if my asthma gives me a break.  On a dusty farm in the middle of the desert...yuck. I need an attitude adjustment.. oh, here it is now...


----------



## Keef

I asked about Giggy the other day !- Hope he's O.K. !-- Hey Rose -- Take some RSO !- Get blitzed and have a good time !-- Bozzo I don't get to walk out among my pot fields in the morning like U guys but I get by !- The lights in my Nursery ( veg. Area) come on at 6 am and bloom comes on at 8 am --  I usually amble on back once I got a nice buzz working and open the door between the two and give them the once over !-  Hey Kraven - To take a test sample out of my boxes to check pH and ppms -- I drop a Foley Cath with a 55cc Cath tip syringe on the end down my access port - pull up the sample without turning my pumps off or opening the box !-


----------



## bozzo420

I just saw a baby  daddy long legs  spider. All the ones I picked up last year must of been mothers. I guess I should stop sweeping the webs down.  and it has taken up residence in one of my White Widow's . I love the ones that stay in one plant the whole year.I have a picture ,will post soon.


----------



## Rosebud

Are daddy long legs beneficial? I have one in the bathroom i could take out to my plants.


----------



## bozzo420

yes they are ,just grab a leg and put them on a plant.


----------



## yooper420

Spiderman aka bozzo420. Here in da UP it`s 45 and rain. 
Have not heard from giggy yet.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Tried a couple canna caps last night and I slept late this morning, lol. Rose, walking out in the garden with a cup of coffee and a fatty is the best way to start the day. Every time I think about everything I left behind, moving to Cali...I walk thru the garden.


----------



## Hippie420

Hate to say it Bozzo, but I done kilt three of your buddies yesterday. Don't like them eight legged bastards!

Keef, I'm too lazy to look back through a million pages. What temp and how long to decarbonize a jar of weed?


----------



## Keef

Hippy - 230- for about half hour - I run it for about five minutes longer just to let it get up to temp then give it half hour !-


----------



## Keef

I keep a disposable chop stick in my smoking box with a pill bottle of empty caps and a bag of decarbed weed !-- Big end of chop stick is whittled Down to fit inside the caps !- Most mornings I pack me a dose during Wake and Bake !-- Had 3 caps of decarbed brickweed this morning with an egg mcmuffin !-  Took a nap !- Doing me another Wake and Bake as we speak !-- I'll take 3 more !- Watch !


----------



## Keef

Oh!- I was gonna take some caps -- or did I already take some ?-- Don't be like Keef !- U be out chopping tricomes with a hatchet all night !


----------



## Hippie420

I see dead people.........


----------



## yooper420

I see a bunch of old pot heads.


----------



## Kraven

G'morning all....gonna try this Risk Manager / Infection Control Manager out for the third and last time, HR called, all is legit...or so they say. Gonna be a tough day as there is going to be angst at work and that makes for an unpleasant day. Be glad to get this one done and in the books.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Stuff hurts !- Someone mowed my backyard yesterday and I think they used my body to do it with !- Trying to remember if I took some caps !- I'm guessing I did?-- Gotta quit getting so high Sonny Boy !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Krav and Keef and the rest of the OFC. Krav, good luck with the new job. Gotta be time for a wake and bake session, so let`s do it. Coffee and a bowl is all you need. Wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland.

PS,
Have not heard back from giggy.


----------



## Keef

I think I'm getting the grow dialed back in !- For almost 2 years I'm fighting to keep my pH down (tap water is 8.5)-  My R/O water is 4.7 !- been fighting to keep it up !- Ya'll it was like learning to grow again !- Glad it's a weed and hard to kill !-- I still looking for the sweet spot but I got this !-  I'm using 25 % of the nutes I was using before RO !--


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> I see a bunch of old pot heads.


 
I checked back at 02:50, and nobody was around.

By the way, I am NOT a pot head! I am a medical marihuana patient, and I've got the card to prove it!


----------



## bozzo420

I am and always have been a pot head. I call the mmj card an insurance card. Or a get out of jail card. I have always thought I fought in a war for the freedom to smoke a big one if I wanted to. 

yooper, are you still using cogo's? This years part A is different from last year. it's not amber, it's burgundy ,and has a smell. But the girls loved it. yesterday, after last years was used up, I opened the new stuff. They are double cogo green this morning and have grown big time over night. I love this stuff.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo - strolling through your pot fields having coffee ?-- Can U be both a MMJ patient and a pothead ?-- Cause if it ever be legal here -- if the PO-PO stop me I am definitely a card carrying patient !-- but most times I'm a pothead !- -


----------



## Hippie420

I guess it's all in the definition. Before the pullet was old enough to be aware, I was a everyday pot smoker. I went to work, paid my bills, and enjoyed life to the fullest. I quit for 19 years and didn't start up again 'til the back went south totally. Kind of hard to tell a kid not to do something that you're doing without feeling like a hypocrite.

I know a couple of potheads. One is in his mid 30's, hasn't worked a job for more than six months in his miserable life, lives at home with momma, and sells drugs to get by. It's not the weed, it's the person. I know of a few that live the same way and are stoned alcoholics that make fun of pot smokers.

As far as getting a buzz, I feel weed is the wisest choice of anything. Works for me, any how.


----------



## umbra

I don't make any distinction between recreational smokers and medical smokers. I believe it heals your soul and psyche and not just physical pains.


----------



## yarddog

Well said hippie.


----------



## bozzo420

I get as much good from growing it as I do smoking it. Got to have some goals as a retiree. My goal is grow the best bud  between my friends. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I was busy getting high did I miss anything ?-- Umbra I was talking to my dog about U this morning !- I'm having coffee packing a pipe and " Jet"- did a drive by on me !- Snagged him a bud and busted a move !-- Little bastid is quick !-- He come walking out of his hiding place while ago - walking sideways !- I told him this ain't Umbra's house !- U just gonna have to ride this one out !- Told him don't worry little guy - I won't let U trip alone !-- We riding it out !-- I 'd be worried but he pulled this trick before !- like a lightening bold and he' s got a bud and gone !


----------



## yarddog

He likes the bud


----------



## Keef

Bozzo about that growing the best U can ?-- Why don't U save a spot next year !- U prefer seed or clones ?- I'm gonna be ordering that Williams Wonder on Friday - be starting some of them Widow - X- T.E. seed at the same time !-- Might be something there that interest U !-- T.E. is worthy of consideration !-- U know that feeling when Green Santa's bout ride ?- Red Rover- Red Rover - that Strawberry Rhino bout to come on over !


----------



## bozzo420

I will have to wait and see Keef. the 4 clones are winning so far, but the seeds are catching up . between the White widows, the clone is looking  great ,the seed is tall and lanky.  Topped the seed a week ago . Its finally putting out branches.. the clone is a bush. Had to tie the top down. that's why it's a bush now.time will tell .


----------



## bozzo420

as for next year, I'll be sticking to early finishers. Indica at least 80%. you see bozzo loves couch lock. Lol  all strains this year say end of Sept.  Even the WW.   now if some one was to breed a northern lights and a early girl I would be in line .lol


----------



## umbra

It is hot today! It's 11 and at 95*. Still have 9 more to transplant. I'll do it tonight when it cools off a little.


----------



## Rosebud

102 F here Umbra...  Too hot for the bees to work. They took today off. amazing.


----------



## Keef

Cold front here -- bout 92 !-- Bozzo ain't the only one that likes a little couch lock !--


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> I checked back at 02:50, and nobody was around.
> 
> By the way, I am NOT a pot head! I am a medical marihuana patient, and I've got the card to prove it!


 
I be in and out all day long, until 3:30--4:30am, then I get my 2 1/2-- 3 1/2 hours of shuteye. 
You are who / what you are and you be an old fart who is a medical marijuana card carrying pot head. A good bro of mine too. 



bozzo420 said:


> I am and always have been a pot head. I call the mmj card an insurance card. Or a get out of jail card. I have always thought I fought in a war for the freedom to smoke a big one if I wanted to.
> 
> Insurance card, get out of jail free card, don`t care what ya call it, I agree and have one and plan on keeping it till I`m gone.
> 
> 
> yooper, are you still using cogo's? This years part A is different from last year. it's not amber, it's burgundy ,and has a smell. But the girls loved it. yesterday, after last years was used up, I opened the new stuff. They are double cogo green this morning and have grown big time over night. I love this stuff.


 
Yup, still use the Cogo`s. Use it every other watering. Use GH nutes the opposite time. Think it worked good that way.



Keef said:


> Morning Bozzo - strolling through your pot fields having coffee ?-- Can U be both a MMJ patient and a pothead ?-- Cause if it ever be legal here -- if the PO-PO stop me I am definitely a card carrying patient !-- but most times I'm a pothead !- -


 
You wanna be like hippie, a medical marijuana card carrying pot head.


----------



## Keef

I don't know about ya'll but I'm bout to get high !


----------



## Keef

I think I got a good start on an afternoon burn !- Yoop - U be right about me needing to be a card carrying patient when prohibition ends !- I just want the threat of jail removed !- Did U know every morning the first thing I do is break the law by lighting up ?- That ain't right !  I mean look at me - do I look like a criminal ?- Don't answer that !


----------



## ness

Good evening here, everyone.  This is my third grow.  The best one yet.  Hay, I got nine little girl (I hope), Going into the 9th week and three are flowering, and the rest are veg.  I have two Ice and one is Fl and one is Veg.  I can remember if the females Flower 1st or the Males show there flower?  Still, waiting on my weed, hate going through a three party exchange.  What, can you do but wait. I hope I get a good crop:headbang:


----------



## ness

When, I say nine weeks I mean from the root coming out of there seed and planting to now.  Still very new at this stuff.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, sure was a bunch of sore butts today at work. I prevailed and went in and did my job well, but boy howdy nobody is happy I got the promotion. I'm not prejudice at all but maybe it will help if I explain that I'm the only white employee there. I almost think they are being ugly just because I'm white, no worries I will win them all over, just give me time, my work will speak for itself and they will see that my promotion is a good thing. 

Now, gonna get high :48:


----------



## Keef

NES - What's up ?- They left me alone so I got lit !- I hate a third party deal myself !ost more than once !- U watch them plants like a hawk right up to harvest !-- The males will show themselves soon enough -- it's a sneaky late showing Hermie that can get U !-- Hey Bozzo - U said U wanted to stick with something 80% indica or more ?-- Hey !- I asked Umbra for a list of the most potent indica or indica heavy hybrid he knew of !- The first 2 were the Tranquil Elephantizer and Williams Wonder !-- He wasn't wrong about the T.E. and I order Williams Wonder Friday !-- Growing indoors these fast finishing potent indicas are the bomb !-


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn im tired. Been working in a 14 floor stairway for over a week. No AC of course and hot as hell here in Dallas. My old *** is wore out. And then i have to see news of another fking idiot cop in Mckinney atexas pulling a gun on teens in swimming gear. What a fkinf Asshat Punk *****.


----------



## Keef

Good Luck at the job Kraven - U ain't there to make friends anyway !- Hopper - People can't drive U crazy if U don't give'm the keys !-- Got to watch that blood pressure Cuz !- Just let it run off like a duck in water !- Just what exactly can Hopper do about the situation anyway ?- If I can't do anything about it -- it ain't my concern ! When I can do something about - it's my responsibility !


----------



## ness

Thanks, Keef, I am watching closely.  Ha, Kraven, good luck on your job, glad you have one, there are so many people that don't.  I'm retired myself.  Got, that SNS 217, and it worked wonders.  Can, fine any, but I know how through little *****are.  Forgot the # of the follow up you told me about.  Is it 207?


----------



## ness

My first grow was outside, it was doing great than I had to be away for two day.  And, when I got back it was dry as a bone, I mean dry enough to smoke, wasn't that bad, well it was pretty good stuff.  It was in Aug when that happen.


----------



## ness

:48:wish I could join you.  My 2nd grow was inside, and again I had to go away, up North, I am in the South.  Left a babysitter, and he:bump: spay it with garlic spray thinking it was water, I was gone for a month.  I all most cried when, I got back.  **** happens.:bump:


----------



## Keef

NES I don't get to retire !-- I worked as an O.R. Tech. / Surgical Assistant for 20 years !- One day I came around a corner too fast and slipped on a wet floor !- Shattered the left side of my face - bulged some disc in my neck !- They walked me thru the E.R. and loaded me into a van with no springs for a ride to the workers comp. linic on one of N.O. s roughest roads !- Had to run away from the hospital to get help !- That alone will put a mind flock on U !- Then the disability judge says I'm not disabled - I can get a job folding clothes !-


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a bowl and listening to a strong thunderstorm. Nice heavy thunder. Rain on the window panes. 
Life is good


----------



## Keef

That sounded like a poor me story !- Everything changes !-- Things were bad for awhile - lost most of a decade !- Where's that poor guy now ?- Living at the beach growing the most potent weed he can lay hands on !-- I was ready to kick it wide open if Texas passed a MMJ law !- They gonna give me 2 more years to cross the most potent weed I can find -- they in trouble !  Keef's Back !- Deal With It !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, then you see people on disability cuz they too fat. It ain't right.


----------



## WeedHopper

I love my show,,, Street Outlaws. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Gannt I don't have time for a grudge !- I was lucky the wife makes good money and has taken good care of me !- Turns out I'm not all used up yet !-  I happen to be a pretty good weed pharmer !- I used to think I knew how to grow weed till I bumped into these Old Farts !-- - I had no idea what "Shatter" was - Who's RSO ?- I asked !- BHO ?-- I was up to my a** in them 7,000 varieties at seedfinder when Umbra pointed me at the T.E. -- Lowdy Ya'll!- That's the stuff I was looking for !- it's gonna be hard making clones for a few months instead of sending them to bloom !-


----------



## Keef

Hopper what U know about the Farm Truck or the Murder Nova ?


----------



## umbra

nes said:


> thanks, keef, i am watching closely. Ha, kraven, good luck on your job, glad you have one, there are so many people that don't. I'm retired myself. Got, that sns 217, and it worked wonders. Can, fine any, but i know how through little *****are. Forgot the # of the follow up you told me about. Is it 207?


 209


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hopper what U know about the Farm Truck or the Murder Nova ?


 beau coup sheckles, that's what I know $150K maybe?


----------



## Keef

That Crow with them twin blowers got to be one of the fastest they be !  I keep up with "Archer" on the toon network too !


----------



## Keef

Hopper like things that go fast and is Gannt that twist wrenches !- Ya'll know I grew up in a welding / machine shop - next door to an auto mechanics shop !- I made my living doing R&D for concrete machine companies before I went into medicine !- I still have my master piece to build !-  An internal combustion steam engine I call " Wet Heat"- That ratio of horsepower to weight don't apply !- RPMs ?- I don't need no RPMs to put 500 foot pounds of torgue on the impellor of a jet ski!- Wet Heat is my jacked up version of an early WW2 torpedo engine !-


----------



## WeedHopper

The Crow is the baddest.


----------



## yooper420

OK, where`s all the old fart pot heads ?


----------



## yooper420

It`s good morning time for the OFC, means it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Cup of coffee in one hand, a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest in the other and have at it.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC...coffee and then out the door to work, cu all tonight.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning . have a good day at WORK  krav.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning older then me Farts. Lol
Gotta work tonight damnt,,me no likey. Oh well,,gotta do what ya gotta do.
And yes Keef i like the Farm Truck and Murder Nova,,but that White Crow is the bomb, ,course i used own one when i was younger. GTO JUST LOOKS MEAN.


----------



## Hippie420

Every time Kraven posts, I thank Buddha I'm retired! SO happy to be out of the drama/rat race! If I was still working, I'm not too sure what my future would be, but I'd just about guarantee it would involve a high powered rifle and an observation tower.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Hippi i wish i could retire,,,but that aint happening anytime soon. Im almost 60 and still doing labor i was doing at 20,,,,but i feel pretty good. Hell ive been working for over a week in Hot *** Stairwells . Most would think how can i do that after Open Heart Surgery 2 yrs ago. 
Well for one, , i dont weigh 212 lbs anymore,,,158 lbs now,,,,and the Doc did a great job on my ticker and i feel good,,yehaaaaaaa


----------



## yooper420

OFC, Just got an email from giggy, everything`s OK. He took a break from computers, be back later.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Work ?- let's not start the day off cursing like that !-- it's a nice 76 degrees at the pot pharm this morning !- Nice wind from an ossicilating fan !- LED sun shiny brightly !-- Veg ( my nursery) is popping !-- Bloom is depressing !-- I got 8 of my 35 spot boxes I use in bloom and only 2 are being used !- I got a handle on it now and come the 15th I'll be shoving a group into bloom every two weeks!- My two Widows and the T.E. finish in about 60 days into bloom -- 60 days from the 15th - I'll be able to harvest every two weeks again !- kicking it !-- Maybe doing a BHO run in Sept !- Maybe that Strawberry Rhino be here tommorrow!


----------



## WeedHopper

What is this TE ya keep talking about?


----------



## yooper420

Listening to the snap, crackle and pop of my body as I attempt to motivate is making me realize that I be getting` OLD. The mind don`t buy it though, it`s still thinks like a thirty year old. That`s probably what has got me into trouble before. I cringe whenever I read about Kravenhead and his situation at work. And about Weedhopper working in a hot stairwell. I been retired for 15 years and now have to tighten the belt as inflation and the city renigging on the health care provisions in my pension are taking their toll.


----------



## Keef

Yoop I know that sound !- Having some pains this morning !- Think I'll have another cup of coffee and refill my pipe !- If I'm gonna feel OLD I might as well feel Old and Stoned !-- Yo Hopper - I been running my rotation with these two Widow girls for almost two year's -- Late last year I asked Umbra if he could make me a list of the most potent indica or indica heavy varieties he knew of !- At the top of the list was the Tranquil Elephantizer from Bohdi seed - I ordered some from Cannazon seed -- Talk is cheap but seed don't lie !-  The T.E. was exactly what Umbra said it was !- She will beech slap U !-- Another on that list was Williams Wonder -- I'll be placing my seed order on Friday and Willy be coming to Texas !-


----------



## bozzo420

Does anyone else chew fan leaf stems for the juice? I have always done that on my trips to the garden. But this morning was different. I pulled a big leaf off the Holland's Hope . It smelled so fruity I could not believe it. So I stuck the end of the stem in my mouth and started chewing.  it was so good ,I chewed up half of the leaf . I am going to love the strain.  Don't worry ,I only chew the juice out ,  then spit it out. But it was tasty. Just wondering if anyone else does this.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know I can't use all 35 spots in those bloom boxes !- Maybe 12 - 8 inch T.E. clones or 18 - Widow clones per box - Send enough to bloom every two weeks to fill two boxes - about a square yard/meter!- This T.E. don't like to revegg but no problem she clones O.K. !- I get my clone supply built up ya'll know I be cranking this stuff and be making extracts !- Got to build a reserve first !


----------



## Keef

Bozzo wash some off and get a nice salad dressing and enjoy !- I take all the scrap weed in bloom - dying fan leaves broken limbs , trim and stuff - decarb it and use it in Cannacaps !- May take several but no since wasting THC-- If U ain't eating weed U should be !- That your anti cancer meds !- good for anything that ails U !


----------



## umbra

juicing the green leaves has shown some medical applications, more and more people I meet are doing this...Morning OFC


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, i'm still kicking. i thought i made a post that i was going to be awol for a bit, but can't find it so it must have not taken. i use a computer at work and it is giving me eye problems as i haven't been wearing my glasses, so i decided to take a break from it for a bit. i haven't even played my pot farm game on my alias facebook accounts even. just happen to check my email and found were yoop had sent me a message. we are fine and i hope everybody else is too.


----------



## bozzo420

keef. an observation on the white widow . all my other seed plants are putting 2 limbs out at each site as opposed to clones where their alternating limbs. That is what I thought was standard. but the WW seed had 2 sets of opposed limbs, then started putting single limbs out then 1/3 around the stem another one .then 1/3 around stem another one. Like a cork screw. so unlike clones where the stems are alternating but opposed. the WW has 3 stems every 360 around the stem. never seen that before. just an observation


----------



## Keef

Take care Giggy !-- Umbra -Ordering them Willy seed Friday !-- it got any tricks I need to know about ?-- Juicing weed ?- never had enough to give it a try !-- I do know this Yank that gets his red concrete machine out every fall -- gets a mess of ice and makes this stuff outta weed !- What do they call that stuff Hippy ?


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - seen it !- tell U what's about to happen !-- it'll do a wrap or so around then go back to opposing leaf nodes !- it's about to hit a growth spurt -- it happens to some clones when they've been stressed and recover and are beginning a growth spurt !- any strange looking leaves ?


----------



## bozzo420

nope just big fat indica looking leaves.


----------



## Keef

Indica looking leaves Bozzo ?- Widow is 65% sativa !- if U got an indica pheno U got lucky !- Took me 50 seed to find one fat leaf indica pheno in my black line that still stretches in bloom and my pink line that is definitely sativa but has some indica traits !-- They all over the place Bozzo !- Hope she finishes for U !


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Every time Kraven posts, I thank Buddha I'm retired! SO happy to be out of the drama/rat race! If I was still working, I'm not too sure what my future would be, but I'd just about guarantee it would involve a high powered rifle and an observation tower.


 
Hippie, I was having a bad day until, I saw your post.  I'm also ready, but know observation tower.  Got my roof.  I'm ready for anything.  If I just could get Hi, that would make me feel even better. :yay:


----------



## Hippie420

I'm trying to send you a couple 'o big buds telepathically.......


..............let me know if they come through! If they do, Miss Cleo's got nothing on me!


----------



## Kraven

Evening all you old stoners. Time to spark up a bowl and sit back, been a long day, but a good one.


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !- been keeping the pipe warm for ya!- Hey Hippy - U a bad man !-- Could U use them superpowers of yours and send Green Santa a message for me ?-- Tell him take a right at the palm trees !- That's to the right !- I'll flag him down tommorrow !-- He better not hurt my clone either !-


----------



## umbra

Kravenhead said:


> Evening all you old stoners. Time to spark up a bowl and sit back, been a long day, but a good one.


 Hey...I resemble that remark, lol.


----------



## Keef

A whole day without the wisdom of our Rosebud ?- Umbra are U guys melting out there ?


----------



## umbra

not today...only 95, cloudy and sprinkles. tomorrow is 20% chance of rain


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Guys. It is a hot one here today, pretty early for this. How you doing Keef? Umbra, how is your grow?  Hey all of you ofc.. it is time to hit it. Hit it good.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- Where ya been ?-- Been slow around here today !- I kept my self in the A/C today !  What is it U growing this time Umbra ?- Hope U get that rain !- Not like the Texas Flood just a good soaking rain !   I'm watching this 80s Rewind Music Concert - I'm lit up and very amused !--


----------



## Hippie420

Just got back inside from checking out the "disco" revolving led sound activated light I bought for the bus. This thing is KOOL! Between it and the RGB LEDs I've got ordered, this thing will be cop bait at night! I added up the total length of the LEDs. It's six tenths the length of a 747 jumbo jet, or 157.5 feet. All that in an area of 40"X60".

Hope to have the interior completed within the next month. After that, the outside. Still undecided on the base color; Bloody nose red or national school bus yellow.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Rose !- Where ya been ?-- Been slow around here today !- I kept my self in the A/C today ! What is it U growing this time Umbra ?- Hope U get that rain !- Not like the Texas Flood just a good soaking rain ! I'm watching this 80s Rewind Music Concert - I'm lit up and very amused !--


 running clones of TE, starburst, clockwork orange, strawberry cookies, true og, tangie. revegging Box of Chocolate x true blueberry, clusterfunk, double wreck, and temple. Just popped tres' sister x monster cookies, snowdiesel F2, exodus cheese x blues, temple x bpu, blueberry blast x bpu, gdp x blackrose, cheech wizard x grand daddy haze.


----------



## yooper420

I see........nothing.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> I see........nothing.


 Keep looking..........the dead ones come out right about now......... 

View attachment la-et-american-horror-story-04.jpg


----------



## yooper420

About now, huh ?


----------



## Hippie420

Yup.........any minute now..........


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. And what do I see this morning ? I see a cup of coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb in hand, which leads me to believe that it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Any joiners ?


----------



## bozzo420

yep .I'm In


----------



## umbra

me too. I'm on vacation


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> running clones of TE, starburst, clockwork orange, strawberry cookies, true og, tangie. revegging Box of Chocolate x true blueberry, clusterfunk, double wreck, and temple. Just popped tres' sister x monster cookies, snowdiesel F2, exodus cheese x blues, temple x bpu, blueberry blast x bpu, gdp x blackrose, cheech wizard x grand daddy haze.




Wow Umbra, to bad you don't have any genetics!  That is an amazing line up.

Bout to got put a Pink Zella in the ground that finally showed sex.  It is hot here so gotta do it early.

I will join you for a quick bong before i go to work.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Umbra ain't playing ya'll !-- Brother say he growing lots of weed !- Dog groomer be here in a little while 4 dogs X $ - I don't want to talk about it !-- Good Day all !


----------



## umbra

it rained a little last night, and it has started to drizzle a bit this morning. most of my neighbors continue to water their grass, I have chosen not to water mine. I figure if the landscape can't handle natural conditions, then I need one that can.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Hot as hell here in Dallas,,,but at least our asses aint floating down a river of water. Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !- Yo Umbra - U know my birthday is coming up soon - I hope Green Santa brings me a special indica heavy clone or 2 !-- Just saying !-- When U run a clone factory U need stuff to clone !


----------



## Hippie420

Got in 1,140 feet worth of sunflowers. Only that much more plus the corn, radishes, watermelon, and onions. Whew! Too damn hot for an old hippie to be doing this crap!

Judging by all the deer tracks in the fresh dirt, it's all probably an exercise in futility.


----------



## WeedHopper

So you feeding yur Deer real good Hippie?  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Dog Groomer is gone !- Time for a pipe and a cup of coffee !-  It's funny to me-  sometimes the O.F.C. be seeming like it's a quite day and ain't nothing going on !-- That ain't always the case !-  Green Santa got work to do !--


----------



## bozzo420

hope you planted them sunflowers thick hippie. them deer will thin them out for sure. they love them when they first come up. I planted a bunch in the sub one year. planted to thick, but they thinned them just right.


----------



## Hippie420

They got the whole crop last year. Went down each row and bit 'em off an inch above the dirt. I just plant 'em for the birds to eat during the winter. Hope the coons leave me a few ears of corn. They got the lion's share last season. I plant way too much, hoping they'll take their share and leave me some, but they don't.


----------



## yooper420

The deer ate all but 3 of the 2 dozen cedar trees I transplanted a few years back. Had to fence the 3 in to save `em. Got 6 Lilac`s out front that the deer keep trimmed up. They been there 11 years and this spring 3  flowered, before only 1 had flowered. First house I bought had 2 huge Lilac`s next to it. Loved the smell in the spring. Too much sand here for `em to grow fast.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - I know U an old softy but I can fix that deer problem !- Can I bring my smoker ?-- Sounds like U got'm nice and fat !--


----------



## Keef

Oh !- that's right it's the Hippy that's the softy !- Same deal !-- Drop them nice and quite like while they munching out !--


----------



## Hippie420

Love to hunt 'em, love to eat 'em, but I love watching the fawns buck jump all over my back yard even better. Had a mama deer last year that would walk up within ten feet of the Old Hen and me.

Sunflowers are done. Corn is done. The melons, radishes, and onions can wait 'til tomorrow.


----------



## umbra

nice Hippie. My veggie garden has not done well in California. Weed has done very well, though.


----------



## Keef

I got aeropoonic Rosemary !- Serrano peppers ,Dill and Green Onions on the patio does that count as a vegetable garden ?  Rosemary be liking aero and spidermites don't like my Rosemary !- Which makes me a happy man !- Just don't know what to do with all the rosemary !--  Oh !- I got aloe out the ving vang and banannas!  Nasty little banannas !-- And Weed !-


----------



## Kraven

Evening y'all. Smoking and chatting with the wife.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Kraven !-


----------



## Bongofury

Hello old farts. I just found this thread. I'm 64 years young. :dancing:


----------



## WeedHopper

My Grandfather never had to worry about Dear eating his Garden because he loved Deer Meat, ,,if ya catch my drift. They got a few ears of corn and a Slug from his Shotgun. Lol
Hell he used it like a Deer Stand. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Bongo!-- Welcome Home !-- This be where us old Farts hang out !- I'd like to invite U to the Wake and Bake we have every morning !- Just a bunch of old Farts having coffee and a buzz !


----------



## umbra

my youngest son is about to turn 21. picking up his older brother at the airport later tonight. we are going to party so much, I took off time from work.


----------



## Bongofury

Keef said:


> Bongo!-- Welcome Home !-- This be where us old Farts hang out !- I'd like to invite U to the Wake and Bake we have every morning !- Just a bunch of old Farts having coffee and a buzz !



Thanks for the invite Keef, I'm a late riser but I'll  try and join in.


----------



## Keef

Bingo don't know your time zone but we got peeps from the east coast to the west coast !- That's a long morning !- We be around !


----------



## yooper420

Bongo,,
Welcome to our little corner of MP. Like Keef said, we have wake and bake in the morning, and whenever we feel like it the rest of the day. At 64, you`ll fit right in, I`m 67.


----------



## Keef

Hey we need someone to keep the Hippy and Yoop company at night if U a night hawk !- Them boys be smoking weed all the time !- Don't tell anyone but I think they actually grow the stuff !


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## yooper420

Gotta be time for a "midnight wake and bake". Whose joining me ? I`m breaking out my last, make that next to last bowl of White Widow.


----------



## yooper420

No joiners I see. That must mean it`s bedtime. Gonna finish this bowl then bedtime. Later.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, hope the day is sunny and clear for ya`ll. Got coffee and a bowl, so it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Yoop U ever sleep ?-- My Strawberry Rhino clone is due for delivery today !-- I'm excited - just hope the Po-Po don't deliver it !-- Fat Green man flying on Monday !-- it's gonna be cool that other's be growing a little Widow this year !-  I been kinda liking mixing my black line Widow with the T.E. on occasion !- Gonna have to try breeding that black line again !-- The Gloman got a fine specimen of the T.E. on my pink line Widow ! Giggy got the only other specimen of that cross !  Hey !- something I found very amusing was when those T.E. seed from cannazon came in !- - I'm standing there knowing my seed are in the package !-- took me almost ten minutes before I found them !- Brilliant ! More coffee and pipe !- Later !


----------



## yooper420

Got my 3 hours of sleep, what more do you want ? Can`t help it, I`m awake after that. Used to just roll over and switch sides, now I wake up.


----------



## Keef

I can understand Yoop !-- I get 6 hours I'm good !- -- My clone coming in today ( alive I hope ) and ordering those Williams Wonder seed tommorrow - Life is good !-- Plan to start them with those last White Elephant seed !- I will get a female !- but need a male of each too !- Probably Willy first !- Strawberry Willy ?- T.E. -X- Willy ( got no name ) --- and of course - Willy on my Widow !- -- get those settled in and whip out that White Elephant male and put him to work !- most interested in putting him on the T.E. -Willy cross - !- That's gonna be my money maker !-


----------



## Hippie420

Got an honest five hours last night. Must be the sun and the manual labor. Stiff as a brick this morning.

Gotta get some plastic for the pot pen and get 'em in this weekend. Gonna beat the ragweed at it's own game this time. A friend dropped off two truck loads of wood chips, and I'm spreading 'em wall to wall. If there's two things my gardens grow well, it's ragweed and rocks.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippy !-- what U moving outside ?- - what ever happened to that runaway Widow ?--Don't count it out till U see balls !-- Freaky plant ain't no telling what they gonna do !-  The Gloman be sexing his White Elephant !- I got my fingers crossed !--


----------



## Hippie420

Gonna put 'em all out; Two Texas Widows, five Afghani's, and two Lazarus Chernobyl's. When the boys show their balls, they get hacked, with the exception of the Afghani's. That way, I'll have some pure strain Afghani's and some hybrids.

Those Texas Widows are big time sativa heavy! If one of 'em turns out to be female, I'll hack some clones off of her for an indoor grow.


----------



## Keef

Sounds outstanding Hippy !-- When it comes to an indoor Widow - I got this black line Widow and this T.E. is coming along nicely - Willy be here soon ! -- RWS promised me a male and female out these White Elephant seed and Williams Wonder seed !-  We'll know later today if I also gonna have some Strawberry Rhino !-- See anything U like for an indoor grow ?--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rosebud !!- Where's that Sweet Soul Sister ??- Just wanted to let U know the clone arrived fresh as a spring chicken !-- Notice how I implicated Rose !- I didn't say she sent me a clone but I ain't saying she didn't !-- All I'm saying is I got a Strawberry Rhino clone in one of my aero boxes !  I know who U are !-- Thank U !!-- Green Santa gonna be working next week !-- I think U know what gonna be coming your way !


----------



## umbra

Wow I'm just waking up, lol. Got in about 3 am from picking up my son. To him it was 6 am, lol. We partied till we dropped. Just finished a cup of Joe, and now some dabs and beers. If that ain't a wake n bake I don't know what is. Grillin n chillin. Starting the bar b q to get some food so we can start drinking.


----------



## rogokie

I hope that I am doing this correct. The wife has been calling me "Old Fart" for quite a while.  I am retired & freaking out since I turned 60 (March). Got way too much "hardware" & heart stints. 
Like I tell my VA doc, "I grow my own medicine. Keep your narcotics."


----------



## umbra

If you are over 50 you qualify to be here. Actually we let anybody who wants in, in. We all have our health issues here. And they are stents not stints. I was involved in designing and developing the manufacturing process for pace makers and stents. It was better than the death rays from space I worked on.


----------



## Keef

Welcome Home Rogokie !- Where ya been !-- This be where our kind hang out !- What U growing and how !- I keep hoping another aero person will show up !-- I run a Sea of Green rotation !- Got a 2 year old Widow , Tranquil Elephantizer Just got myself a Strawberry Rhino clone today and Williams Wonder seed will be here in a couple weeks !-- Sorry to say I can't tell the Doctor or anyone else since in Texas U can still go to jail for pharming !


----------



## Keef

Told ya'll Umbra was putting laser beams on friggin sharks and U didn't believe me !--


----------



## umbra

that texas mmj may not make it very far. burnin 1 posted an article that says the law states that DR must prescribe the meds, and they can't, only recommend it.


----------



## bozzo420

welcome rogokie. I showed the VA my mmj card. now pot is listed as one of my meds. They are ok with it ,but my family doctor is not, so I don't mention it to him. He runs a drug rehab clinic. I think pot is the perfect med to get people off the booze and hard drugs.


----------



## Keef

Umbra we call it the MMJ law that helps No One !- it's like that MJ tax act -- No one is gonna get legal weed in Texas and the Gov. done stated -- Not on My Watch !- Bastid !- Texas ain't rolling over until the national repeal of prohibition !- - When they do Keef gonna rock they world !


----------



## Keef

Umbra - what are your work hours ?- That way I'll know where U at when I do a drive by and snatch a cut of one of them blueberry thangs U grow !-- This Strawberry Rhino was the first time I ever had a fruit flavored weed !-  I Liked it !-- U know I'll have to make a Strawberry Willy !-Strawberry Elephant - I never could leave well enough alone !


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, and welcome to the new folks. i just made my round and i'll have to go and water after it cools down some. i got two seedling ghost train haze still under lights and two bigger ones out in the yard, 3 dream reapers, 4 jack the rippers and one white elephant. keef if the elephant is a male then i know where some pollen will be for you bro. i got some white widow x big bud fem by female seeds, bubba kush 2.0 fem by humboldt seeds, and a fem florida lemons by dna genetics coming in soon, well i hope. i'm thinking about popping a sour diesel to throw in the mix and know it is a fem. keef i hope the clone shipping works out, that would be great.


----------



## giggy

well good ol mother nature decided i didn't need to go back in the woods this evening as i have a gully washer going at the moment.


----------



## Keef

Giggy that clone traveled over a 1,000 miles and was in great shape !- We own this !-- That White Elephant pollen would be just what the doctor ordered !- Sounds like a nice grow U got going there !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra we call it the MMJ law that helps No One !- it's like that MJ tax act -- No one is gonna get legal weed in Texas and the Gov. done stated -- Not on My Watch !- Bastid !- Texas ain't rolling over until the national repeal of prohibition !- - When they do Keef gonna rock they world !


 They are definitely taking that from the Christie playbook. I hope he gets cancer and the only thing that helps is mmj.


----------



## Keef

Umbra we can only hope !- The Houston P.D. ask them to change the law so they can spend more time doing real Po-Po work !- Maybe the National Congress will get it's act together and change MJ to schedule 2!- That's all it would take !


----------



## Bongofury

Hey there, I gotta stint. Ya I know. It's a stent but I got one 4 years ago.

Slept 10 hours last night. Rode my Harley to the barber shop. Got a haircut. Ya I know I sleep a lot.


----------



## Keef

Don't matter what U call it if it keeps U alive !-- Umbra is our smart brother - he's a stickler for spelling so I spell stuff wrong sometimes just to annoy him ! Smart Brother is our resident expert and breeder extraordinaire !-- Because of his advice I got this Tranquil Elephantizer and she got tricomes on her tricomes !- Most potent!


----------



## Bongofury

I hope my THC bomb and AK47 strains get tricomes on their tricomes. That would be awesome. 3.75 weeks into flower. 2 of each which totals 4. I added it up.


----------



## Keef

Bongo !- So U only got 4 plants ?-- I don't do math like other people - U see I run a clone factory to keep my SOG rotation rolling !-So although I only got 3 plants-- I got fingers times toes of clones ! - I run aero under LEDs !- Once I got myself a fine lady I'll clone the snot out of her !-  That tiny little Strawberry Rhino I got today may produce a thousand clones before I'm finished with her ! But it's only one plant to me !


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFG, smoking an watching scoobie doo


----------



## Bongofury

I just want to get 1 successful grow under my belt and then start to clone. I have 2 THC bombs outside I forgot to mention. I could clone them I guess.

I counted those 2 with butt cheek squeezes.


----------



## Bongofury

I haven't watched scooby doo for a long long time. Scooby doo, where are you?


----------



## Bongofury

I have been reading tons of how 2 posts and vids on how to clone but I have not actually done it yet. I gotta get a cloning thingy. 

I've been growing in soil.


----------



## Keef

Kraven !- What's up ?- Good Day ?-- Bongo - I bought an aero cloner and started building my own !- Nothing but a storage box with 2 inch holes in the top for the plants - there's a submersible pump inside with a square figure 8 PVC pipe manifold with micro sprayers screwed into it !- When the pump comes on it sprays the roots 15 minutes on 15 off !-- I also got an aquarium bubbler in each box !- Take me about an hour to build a box !- $25 for the pump - $10 for the box and maybe $10 for sprayers and stuff ! - Big Black boxes with yellow lids that have a checkerboard pattern on the top! Perfect for the 2 inch basket and foam collars that hold my plants !


----------



## Keef

The 25 spot cloner I started with cost me about $30 - Most peeps here do some cloning but I been taking cuts every 2 week's for about 18 months and I highly recommend an aero cloner !- I take the cuts and put them in foam collar then place the foam collar in a 2 inch basket- place them in the box push it in a corner somewhere and 8 days or so I got roots !- I then move them up under a light !- 6 weeks later them little 8 inch plants are off to bloom !-- 2 months later and they about 18 inches high and ready to harvest !- 2 weeks behind them will be another group and another behind it !


----------



## Bongofury

Sounds great Keef. I was thinking more of an 8 or 12 slot cloning set up I could set on the counter and plug in. Easy peezy. When I decide to clone I'll let ya know Keef.


----------



## Bongofury

Keef said:


> The 25 spot cloner I started with cost me about $30 - Most peeps here do some cloning but I been taking cuts every 2 week's for about 18 months and I highly recommend an aero cloner !- I take the cuts and put them in foam collar then place the foam collar in a 2 inch basket- place them in the box push it in a corner somewhere and 8 days or so I got roots !- I then move them up under a light !- 6 weeks later them little 8 inch plants are off to bloom !-- 2 months later and they about 18 inches high and ready to harvest !- 2 weeks behind them will be another group and another behind it !



Thanks for the tip Keef. I'm off to Amazon and search.


----------



## Bongofury

8 Site Aeroponic Plant Cloner - Clone Bucket 1.0 SM 8 site From Hydro West.

How about this one Keef? This size is all I need. It's round too.


----------



## Keef

That'll do it !- the only problem is there is no filter and your micro sprayers Will plug up on you with time but if U only gonna use it occasionally and keep an eye on it no problem ! Clean them out with a safety pin and use them again ! I found a pump that has a filter so mine hardly ever plug up !


----------



## WeedHopper

Anybody like DEAD END EXPRESS?  I love that show. JUST SEEN Yetna Willie,,very cool dude. His outhouse has pics of weed and tge rebel flag.  Funny as hell. Tnis guy is from Georgia, ,but he has been off the grid in Alaska for yrs. Very cool show. Course i like Life Below Zero and Alaskan Bush Ppl and Naked and afraid,,,,YEHAWWWWWWW


----------



## Bongofury

I'll go down to my local plant supply store and get one with a filter then. 

Thanks Keef. I like your assembly line man. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Keef

Hopper in da house !- Keef don't do that white stuff falling out the sky !-- T.V. is about as close as I need to be and I did the off the grid stuff for 2 weeks after Katrina wrecked the swamp !- I will never take A/C for granted again !- I ran a radio , a fan and a lamp with an inverter off my car battery for 2 long hot weeks !- Bongo if U check every day or two you'll be fine without a filter !- I think that kit will have everything U need !-- Any questions I'll hook U up !--


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks Keef. I'm off for some tv then another 10. Later


----------



## Keef

Bongo assembly line it is !-- Got 4 square yards of bloom fed by clones from a square yard of veg .-- that's two of my boxes per square yard !- Recovering from a costly mistake right now but my goal is 500 grams per square meter !-- That would be about a kilo every month !-- Do U eat weed ?- Keef's Cannacaps !-- bake dry weed in a pickle jar at 230 degrees for 30-35 minutes - this is called decarbing - turns the inactive THC acid into active THC - after it cools U pack empty caps full of decarbed weed !-- take with food or oil !- I chase mine with a tablespoon of coconut oil !  About an hour later - say hello to my little friend !- And U can use trim or lesser weed !


----------



## yooper420

Where`s the OFC at ?  Too early to go to bed. Time for a session of wake and bake, well the bake part any way.


----------



## bozzo420

Bongofury said:


> I just want to get 1 successful grow under my belt and then start to clone. I have 2 THC bombs outside I forgot to mention. I could clone them I guess.
> 
> I counted those 2 with butt cheek squeezes.


 Bongo.I did this  last year ,try it.
Get a 4 inch plastic pot. Get some  good soil. and a small bowl,
Take cutting, dip in clone gel. Plant it in soil. Set pot in the bowl and put 1 inch of water/clone mix. Set in the sun and keep water in the bowl.

mine grew into a nice plant. took cutting in july and got over an ounce from it.


----------



## bozzo420

Bongofury said:


> I'll go down to my local plant supply store and get one with a filter then.
> 
> Thanks Keef. I like your assembly line man. Sounds like a plan.


 
Forget the cloner. I got one 85 dollars if I remember right. Sitting in my garage. like keef says plugs up. Get a dome and tray of cubes. Do 50 at a time if your growing in soil. But with the cloner .Use distilled water and it usually is ok. with no plug ups,


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc. I'm starting out right this morning with a bowl of nature's finest.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning old bastages,,,im up early as normal,,but i have the day off ,,,,cause i finished the stinking Stairwell job. Yehaaaaaaaa 
Smoking some Dank,,,and gonna watch my news.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning gantt, Hopper and the rest of the OFC. And no I did not sleep in, I was up at 6:15, but went threw emails first. Now we have "wake and bake" to take care of. So with my second cup of coffee and a bowl of GTH we gonna commence with "wake and bake". Have at it ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, had my wake, had my bake and now waiting on the coffee to finish. i had planned to water last night with the first feeding but mother must think it's to early. looks like rain again today, but this weekend dry and 90's. yall have a great day and i'll check in later. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Yo Bozzo !- When I went to aero it was frustrating !- the micro sprayers plugged up regularly - the boxes I built leaked from the sprayers shooting straight up !-- my pumps and spray manifold would fall over or get knocked around keeping some plants from being sprayed !-- I found these pumps with a removable filter -- I glued my pumps to a ceramic tile and they don't move anymore !-- put a.bead of tub and tile caulk around the inside of the lids and they quit leaking !-- My sprayer don't clog anymore but I still keep an eye on them !  Wish I could grow outside !


----------



## Keef

If I could grow outside I'd grow some of them fabled sativas that they say grows joints right on the vine!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Got the rest of the garden planted yesterday. Back wasn't happy with me, so off to the bar I went. Belly full of beer, a bowl of bubble when I got home, made some home made potato chips for the crew, another bowl of bubble, and off to sleepy land I went.  Slept like the dead 'til about 05:30 when I went to roll to the right and my  left arm dropped out of the socket. Nothing new, but it will damn sure wake you out of a sound sleep. Rolled back, grabbed it with my right hand and rolled back over, but couldn't get back to sleep. Oh, well. Sure felt good up to that point!

Pain lets you know you're still alive. Nothing planned for the day, so it's TV, hash, and maybe making some canna caps. Looks like it's going to be a nice, mellow Fried-day.


----------



## umbra

LOL Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

Hey back in the day I laid hands on some of that Thai Stick weed !-- Got lost in my own neighborhood !-I was scared and thought I was gonna die !-- I vowed then that one day I'd learn the secret of how they got that stuff to grow on them little sticks !-- Hippy --Take the caps !!-


----------



## WeedHopper

How tha hell did your arm get out of socket,,in bed,,just rolling over? DANG you are old.. just messen wit ya Hippie.  
I got cramps so bad from those stupid Stairwells i was working in,,i almost had to pull over on the way home cause i was having trouble pushing the gas pedal. .Cramping right thigh. Ouch. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !- I just do not understand why Hippy and Yoop don't take cannacaps 2-3 doses a day if U got the weed !-- it's like having meds that will help but refuse to take it !-- I know Hippy got the weed !-- just don't understand !-- I never got as high as I did from that Thai Stick until I fired up some of this T.E. !-- One thing I haven't done yet is take some T.E. caps !- I'm scared !-- Hippy if U want to forget about that shoulder - decarb a gram of Hash and pack a couple caps !--


----------



## giggy

yall know we all pay for our youth, i need knee replacement, and have a bad hand. when i hurt my hand i was strong and 220 pounds, now i'm weak and 280. i have started working out again and have lost a few pounds. i stopped after i hurt my hand that took over a year to get back to better. shooting for weight lose, strenght, and hope to get off blood pressure meds too. my service weight was 160 to 165 pounds but the wife doesn't want me that little again, so i want 190 to 200 and i'll be happy.


----------



## Keef

My fighting weight was 165-170 pounds - when I got off the morphine I weighed 105 pounds soaking wet!--- I'm back up to 160 but this ain 't no fighting body !- thought about getting back in shape but can't seem to find the motivation !-- Been thinking about going to the Doctor cause I got ADHD -- get some of that Ritalin - That stuff would motivate the dead !


----------



## Rosebud

Morning boys. Ritalin can be fun Keef.

I need a new knee, not getting it. I have lost 25 pounds, which equals 100 pounds off your knee. My knee feels better. I have been going to a young woman trainer for 7 months and i got me some muscles for an ole lady.  Love it. Going to go get a blood test this morning.. find out what having butter in my coffee for the last 6 months did to my cholesterol. I am kinda afraid. I ate chocolate every day of my weight loss. Find out soon. YIKES.
I have a stress test next week... on a treadmill..YIKES again.  with an owie knee.. If i could just throw a ball for a stress test i would kick it. .... to be continued...


----------



## Hippie420

I've only had my blood pressure go high once, and that was at the eye ball doctor. Believe it or not, they check blood pressure there. It was a sweet young thing doing the test, and she told me it was high. I told her to give me a second or send in an older, uglier gal. Two minutes later, it was down to it's normal, which is perfect for a guy years younger than I am!(55/110-60/120)

When the sight of a pretty gal doesn't raise my blood pressure, get a shovel. I don't want to live anymore.


----------



## bozzo420

I went from 205 as a carpenter. Got the fire dept. job and quit smoking soon after that. Went from 205 to 250 in 6 months . 290 now. At 250 I'm in 38 pants. I hope to get back to 250 some day.3 times I went on  a diet with a friend in the Navy Reserves. Every year he had to lose 50 pounds to pass his physical . So I would lose it with him. Chicken and salad, all you could eat but no fat dressing. No fat at all. Dropped 50 pounds fast. But fat is like a drug. Once your off the wagon, your on a drunk. Gained it right back just as quick.  I am several inches over 6 feet, 270 is probably my fighting weight now.
When I would drop 50 pounds ,people would start thinking I was sick. lol When they ask if you have AIDs you go have a couple of whoppers and extra large fry.


----------



## Keef

Hippy don't need to come see my beach !-  All them itsy- bitsy bikinis would stroke him out !- - My B/P runs about 130/80 pretty constant even when I used to be at the doctors office with clean urine in my panties knowing I was about to take A drug screen !-- Rose I've been thinking about a weed infused pain cream !- I got a sneaky feeling there's a lot more to what weed can do for U than just THC and CBDs - The research says don't use DMSO with weed creams because it takes everything across the skin and into the blood !-- Some day someone is gonna have to find out if this is a good thing or a bad thing !


----------



## WeedHopper

So im taking it that your eye BALLS were OKAY. :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer's balm works! I'm living proof.

Speaking of Beemer, where the hell is he?


----------



## Keef

Forgot about Beemers Balm !-- I remember us talking about it !- He said he also made RSO suppositories !- I asked what flavor they were !- Good Times !-- I was growing enough for us about a 1/4 pound a month and U Bastids taught me about Cannacaps !- Now we go thru 1/2 a month !- Is that too much !-- Makes it hard on a poor old weed pharmer !-- be doubling that soon !


----------



## Keef

Hippy U should post the recipe !-  Some of the peeps could use some relief ! - I was lit up and forgot all about it !


----------



## umbra

I wrestled in high school and all the weight classes had State Champions in them. The procedure was if there were more than 1 in a weight class, we would wrestle each other to see who would compete. So I went down to 98 lbs. When I was married I was 140lbs. after my divorce I put on 50lbs of lean muscle. When I was fighting MMA I was 205lb. Now 165 lbs @ 17% bf.


----------



## bozzo420

just gave the girls the second hit of the EM Umbra.  I'm betting that the ladybugs will love the EM spritz  once a week.  saw a big fat ladybug in the greenhouse yesterday. Hope she's laying eggs. I order mine the end of July.   They come out and do a happy dance when I spritz them.


----------



## thegloman

Good news!  The W.E. I have is a girl!  Whoo-Hoo!
She just started showing today.
Now I'll flip her back into veg. & take a bunch of cuttings.
Might have to put a few outside & see if they turn into monsters.
Could always cross in some PGG. Them babys were MONSTERS.
For now I'm just tickled green!  LOL   :ccc:


----------



## giggy

when i got out of school i and went to boot i was 147 pounds and when i got out i was 165 pounds, when i turned 25 i started adding weight. i quit smoking at 27 and was 208. have been as heavy as 295, 38 waist and i'm 5' 9 3/4" tall bare footed. so in other word i'm a fat as. 
umbra i did a bit of boxing and karate till dad found out, he was worried i was going to hurt my brothers. i was a pissed off youth, long story but i'm better now. one of the things i'm doing with the punching bag, but i can never box again with my bad hand. i would never want to get in the ring with a mma, them boys can hurt you bad, and i believe the girls could too. well lunch is over time to go back to ____, well i'm not gonna say that word. peace


----------



## WeedHopper

bozzo420 said:


> just gave the girls the second hit of the EM Umbra.  I'm betting that the ladybugs will love the EM spritz  once a week.  saw a big fat ladybug in the greenhouse yesterday. Hope she's laying eggs. I order mine the end of July.   They come out and do a happy dance when I spritz them.



I fought at 167,,for a good reason,,i was in Prison. We didnt call it MMA back then,,,we called it STREET FIGHTING.
My Dad was a Boxer so i learned early. Lol


----------



## umbra

I started martial arts early, I was 8 or so. I was picked on and it was the only way to deal with the problem. I hurt someone very badly in high school. But it made me think twice about getting in fights. I can count the number of fights I've started on 1 hand. But I always seemed to be with someone who starts something and I would get dragged into it. I found quickly that punches and kicks are useless in a crowded bar, and that wrist locks and arm locks were much more effective. Now, my COPD is bad enough I couldn't go 3 minutes of full contact, so I need to be able to do the most damage with the least amount of effort.


----------



## Keef

Williams Wonder seed order has been placed !-- Thangs gonna get nasty round here !- Breeding for potent weight ?-- if that's wrong I don't want to be right !-- ----I know I can't fight anymore -- but -- I will bust a cap on a threat in a New York minute !-- I didn't say anything about a butterfly knife did I ?


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> just gave the girls the second hit of the EM Umbra. I'm betting that the ladybugs will love the EM spritz once a week. saw a big fat ladybug in the greenhouse yesterday. Hope she's laying eggs. I order mine the end of July. They come out and do a happy dance when I spritz them.


 I have a dragonfly, lady bugs and praying mantis on my outdoor. I pick them up and bring them inside and new ones show up outdoors.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Umbra - I got the T.E. and Willy is there anything else I need but don' t know I need !- Another one on that list was Four Corners isn't it a sativa heavy hybrid ?-  What about some of these tootie fruity varieties !-- Like I said I liked that Strawberry Rhino and was surprised by the potentcy !-- I can do fruity potent weight !-- According to Texas I got at least 2 years to build me some Frankenweed !


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippy -- why don't U get some of them Daddy Long Leg spiders for your grow !-- I hear they got all sorts of beneficial SPIDERS that would love your grow room !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell i fought more in School then i did in two trips to prison,,,,Lol
My Dang Sister got me in more fights then i can remember. Kicked ppls ***,,, and got my *** kicked. Back then you could fight and shake hands,,now these punks wanna pull guns ifen they get thier butts kicked. Morons,,its just a fight,,dont make you better are smarter then them,,boneheaded kids.


----------



## Keef

Time for a TGIF afternoon burn ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ,Some Rose Kush and a cold Beer.


----------



## thegloman

Smoke em if you got em!
Hmmmmmm, where did I hear that from?
I'm GLAD I'm too old & broke down to fight anymore.  lol
Used to do a lot of street fighting before all the crazies started shooting each other.
It was fun, if you wasn't f***ing you might as well be fighting.  Loved them rowdy bars.


----------



## WeedHopper

> Smoke em if you got em



Yep,,i heard that way more then i wanna remember. Freaken Asshats,,,use to make their horses bite or kick us when we were working the fields,,just for laughs. Bastages


----------



## Keef

Gloman in the house !-- When we gonna see some pics Cuz ?--


----------



## umbra

we are doing a mix of purple tangie, pink louie, hash and wrapped in bho joint. Yes beers, hanging around the pool. It's 100 outside. Keef 4 corners is an afghani indica cross. We grew it out. running some clones now. Its potent and tasty. The other strain I recommended to you was LA Confidential. It is a heavy indica. Rose is growing some now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Umbra wernt you growing some strain of Cherry Pie...


----------



## umbra

yes cherry pie x key lime pie


----------



## Keef

Getting out my clergy sign !-- Looks like I'm riding dirty tonight !--- Thanks Umbra !- I couldn't remember that fourth one !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hey Hippy -- why don't U get some of them Daddy Long Leg spiders for your grow !-- I hear they got all sorts of beneficial SPIDERS that would love your grow room !


 
Bite me, Cuz!


----------



## Kraven

Evening all you old stoners, Kravenhead is in the house and has put one hell of a week behind him, loadin the bowl....catch me if ya can


----------



## yooper420

OK, umbra mentioned LA Confidential. Go to my stash and get a bud out to grind up. Still smells good and potent. Harvested it last July.  Loaded a bowl, let ya`ll know about it later.


----------



## Kraven

LA Con always is a pleaser, howdy yoop...how ya been brother?


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !- Don't be waiting on me !- I be there !


----------



## umbra

looking like a full house tonight


----------



## Hippie420

It's Fried-day. Whadcha expect?


----------



## ness

Ha all you OFC.  Before I found this site, I watch a lot of YouTube marijuana, and some said to feed the plants every other watering.  Some, said every third watering.  I been doing every other watering.  And, it seems like it takes for ever for soil to dry out.  Did not do much fighting in my day, but I never back down from one, didn't do so good when there was a fight.  Oh, this time around I am using Fox Farm.  Just a beginner, but, I will get it right. :farm:


----------



## ness

Hello, to all, got my plant on 12 hour on and 12 hour off.  My computer is in the bedroom and, so, are my plant, so, when 8m get here I'm signing out. Wishing everyone a great Hi. :tokie:


----------



## yooper420

Oh yeah, LA Con is as good as it always was. Harvested almost a year ago and you  would never know it. The gangs all here cause like Hippie said it`s Frieday.


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll don't judge me !-- I gotta get something to make caps out of till I get the grow back on it's feet!--I got enough Widow.as long as I don't be eating it too !--- Evening NES !-


----------



## Keef

Yoop !- L.A. Con!- I remember now !- That was good weed !-- I mean I'm sure it woulda been good if I would have had a sample


----------



## bozzo420

nes, that's the key .Don't back down. I found out early , If you backed down, you will be fighting all the time. I never started a fight, To big to start one. But I'm never backing down. You want the big guy ,you got him.


----------



## Keef

I don't know Bozzo !- Things ain't always the way they seem !-- Growing up them mean kids down the street decided to rough me up for kicks !-- I come around the corner at a dead run --  Pa-Pa was sitting on the back porch whittling !- I heard him stop them and say - Boys -- U might think Keef's running from U but if he gets to what he's after -  U gonna want as much distance between U and him as U can get !  When I came back looking for them they were long gone !--


----------



## Hippie420

You bad boys are scarring me! I'm just a peace loving old pot smoking hippie that carries a gun on a daily basis.

Made some canna caps Glo/Keef style. Ate one for a tester. Time for a bubble chaser.


----------



## Keef

Take 2-3 Hippy !-- Bok-Bok ! That's my best chicken imitation !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> yes cherry pie x key lime pie



Thats what i thought.  I loved Cherry Pie.  Howd that yurn out?


----------



## umbra

some are flowering and some still vegging, but coming along nicely. I'll post pix soon


----------



## giggy

giggy said:


> when i got out of school i and went to boot i was 147 pounds and when i got out i was 165 pounds, when i turned 25 i started adding weight. i quit smoking at 27 and was 208. have been as heavy as 295, 38 waist and i'm 5' 9 3/4" tall bare footed. so in other word i'm a fat as.
> umbra i did a bit of boxing and karate till dad found out, he was worried i was going to hurt my brothers. i was a pissed off youth, long story but i'm better now. one of the things i'm doing with the punching bag, but i can never box again with my bad hand. i would never want to get in the ring with a mma, them boys can hurt you bad, and i believe the girls could too. well lunch is over time to go back to ____, well i'm not gonna say that word. peace



That is 5' 11 3/4" not 5' 9 3/4"


----------



## umbra

first are some clones indoor, temple, 4 corners, TE, starburst. Inside the tent are the cherry pie x key lime pie. Running 9 under a 1K hps. Keef the 1 with my hand is a TE clone outdoors in veg. Revegging a couple of plants outdoors and the big picture, lol.


----------



## Keef

U da man Umbra !--I just can't wrap my mind around being able to grow outside without worrying about getting caught !-- My day will come !


----------



## yooper420

Night all.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. The weedend is here. We gonna startit off the right way, the OFC way. The "wake and bake" way  So get a cup of coffee and a bowl and let`s commence with it. Wake and bake in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## Kraven

Well coffee and a big bowl, it is wake and bake time you bunch of old hippy's.


----------



## yooper420

Who you calling an old hippie, ya old hippie. Besides we`re not old, just more experienced. And on that note, I`ll fire up another bowl.


----------



## yooper420

Krav,
How`s the new job going ?

umbra, 
Bud porn, bud porn, keep it coming
We love bud porn, in the morning
Looking good there


----------



## Kraven

It going to be good I think, this was a difficult week, I'll be playing catch-up for a bit.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, krav and the rest of the ofc. wake, coffee but no bake as i'll be in the machine shop this morning. yall have a great morning, i'll catch up later. peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.
Looking good Umbra. Man that Key lime Pie sounds nice,,yummy.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- weather is changing -having problems with the face !- We a bunch crippled up Old Farts Ain't we ?-- I got good knees and back -- Sometimes I wish it didn't have to be the face !-- Had my nose broke at least twice before my fall - Doc straightened it up again when he fixed my face !- Beat up in Texas !--


----------



## Keef

New batch of caps decarbing !-- never know what the dose will be but I bet I take enough !- no worry of overdosing !-  U ever woke up and U still high ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

Some crazy Bastage in an Armored truck attacked the Dallas Police Department this morning They have the Vehicle surrounded,,me thinks the suspect is dead. They said he was pissed because they took his kids from him. More to the story then that,,this guy is nuts.
Police Sniper took him out. Ouch


----------



## Rosebud

Morning boys, that doesn't sound good in any way WH.

I updated my journal if ya'll wanna take a peek... I had twins yesterday.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> New batch of caps decarbing !-- never know what the dose will be but I bet I take enough !- no worry of overdosing !- U ever woke up and U still high ?--


 Yes.

Glad I only took one last night to test pilot the batch. If I'd taken my normal four, I'd be counting dust bunnies under the bed.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC aaahhh. Coffee and the bong. The boys decided we should go out last night for my son's birthday. Had a nice dinner, movies, and then a drink out at a bar. I feel old, lol.


----------



## Keef

I like playing with the dust bunnies Hippy !-- Umbra - I hate to break the news to U Cuz -- but U is old !  Man I was in such a hurry to get that clone under light and it looks like musta been still damp !  I burned the baby some !- Still think it's gonna make it !-- it'll be a close call !-- I be watching for them Williams Wonder seed !-- start the rest of these White Elephant seed and find my boy !-- it was never meant to be a variety !-- I needed a Widow/ T.E. male to put on Williams Wonder !-- I took one too many of them caps !


----------



## Rosebud

How fun for those boys to drag your tired buttocks out Umbra.. Good for you guys. So glad you are having some fun with your sons. love that.


----------



## bozzo420

I say keep the twins.
When I went into  a beach bar during spring break. I kept hearing "excuse me sir" I knew I was old.


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha don't you hate it, I always look around a sec before I realize they are talking to me.


----------



## umbra

My oldest son came home from school for Christmas 1 year and brought a couple Frat Bros with him. They had no where to go for the holidays, so my son told them to come with him. They called me sir, and I turned around to see if someone else came into the room.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Any one down with a burn ?-- Hey Rose !- that thing with the butter in the coffee ?-- Lots of times I have some caps after my first cup - I make myself a cup of Vanilla Espresso in my Kuerig and wash down a tablespoon or so of coconut oil and chase it with the espresso !-- vanilla - coconut - espresso ?-- Never occured to me -- put da coconut oil in da coffee!!-- told U I'm brain damaged !!- I use that oil that still taste and smells like coconut !-- Now I'm torn !-- what to do ?-- I gots myself a plan !-- make me some caps - and a cup of coconut - vanilla coffee !


----------



## Rosebud

Put the butta in the coffee...it is the best thing in ever... Organic.. or Irish butter...  I use a little coconut milk in the coffee too. It didn't raise my cholesterol or lower it.. But everything else was beautiful... lol  Yum Keef.

If someone calls me mrs. ..... I always look around for my m-i-l. rip.


----------



## Keef

Do U use your cannabutter ?-- The grow is coming back nicely and I been thinking about that Magic Butter Machine of yours -- U can extract with coconut oil if U want can't U ?-- I ask because I got a Coconut Ice Cream Recipe that the wife is nuts about !- Was wondering how I could a"adapt it" or will Cannacoconut oil have an unpleasant taste -- Keef's Coconut Ice Cream -- 1 can Coco Lopez-- 1 can Coconut Milk - 2 Cups half and half !-- garnish with toasted coconut flakes !-- Did I tell U how toasted I am ?


----------



## Rosebud

You can do coconut butter in the machine. Here is a coupon for 20% off.http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8 

 Yes you can use the marijuana-infused butter in your coffee and it is good. Decarbing makes the butter taste a little toasted.  The only problem is the two times i have had that i had to go back to bed for hours...not a lot of fun...too much for me.


----------



## Bongofury

So this Polar Bear walks into a bar,


----------



## yooper420

Here we go, finally. It took what seemed like an hour to load 4 pictures. The plants are 2 weeks old. Planted 12 seeds, 11 sprouted. 10 are healthy, culled one. We have 4 Ghost Train Haze #9, 3 Forest Fire and 3 Strawberry Kush x White Rhino. 

View attachment IMG_0567.jpg


View attachment IMG_0568.jpg


View attachment IMG_0569.jpg


View attachment IMG_0570.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Looks like everyone`s sleeping in this morning. Got my cup of coffee in one hand and a bowl of Mother`s Nature`s Finest in the other. Time for wake and bake in Curmudgeonland. Join me ya`ll.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning you ofc's!  Yooper, those babies look so nice. They are going to be happy adults and then you will be a happy adult as well.  

It is a beautiful barely morning here... birds are awake and the kitty has had cream, all is well. I know cats are lactose intolerant but nobody tell Charlie.

Have a great Sunday all of you. Umbra, are you making breakfast for those boys?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Looking good Yoop !- U got them up quick !- I got an e-mail from the Gloman this morning !-- Seems that Widow - T.E. cross of his is a girl !-- Hot Dam !- She gonna be fierce !- U think the Widow be White ?-- I think this Texas Widow just got an upgrade !   Now I just need to find a way to get some Williams Wonder pollen on that White Elephant thang and get some seed !-- If I play it right -- Remember what I said about a Frosted Black ?-- This would be the mom !


----------



## Kraven

Morning Rose, Yoop and Keef, waking and baking this am, hope all you old farts are doing well this morning.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, rose, keef, krav and the rest of the ofc. i got to go to a funeral today, my neighbor passed from cancer and i never knew he was sick. the other day we saw someone trying to catch his goats and the wife called his phone, his wife answered and said it was family, never said a word about him. i really hate paying last respects to anyone and know one day it will be i too that passes. this man was my age and it just lets us know how mortal we all are. yall have a great morning and i'll check back in later.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, hate your having to do that today, never really an easy thing to do, especially facing our own mortality. Hope you get through the day as easy as possible bro.


----------



## Keef

Sorry about your friend Giggy !- I know we all gotta go one day but I'm not finished yet !- circle of life be dammed !- I still got stuff to do !--- my people seem to either die violently as a young adult or live to a hundred !-- I'm sixty so I figure I got another 40 year's !-- I have every intention of living long enough for them find the cure to aging !- be sitting around getting stoned one day telling the kids what it was like to get old !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Dallas Police have been busy lately.  Got a crazy man shooting at the police station, ,and now they sign a law allowing guns on College Campus. The wild wild West. Go figure.


----------



## ness

Good morning O.F.C., Wake and Bake, for me this morning.:aok:  I do not have to water the garden this morning, it rain real hard last night.  No, yard work for me today.  Just going to kick back and watch a few movies from NetFlixs.


----------



## ness

I have my guns!!!  The World is f****.


----------



## Kraven

yooper420 said:


> Here we go, finally. It took what seemed like an hour to load 4 pictures. The plants are 2 weeks old. Planted 12 seeds, 11 sprouted. 10 are healthy, culled one. We have 4 Ghost Train Haze #9, 3 Forest Fire and 3 Strawberry Kush x White Rhino.



Looking good yoop, green mojo on this run bro, tell the wife not to jump down the stairs


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning you ofc's! Yooper, those babies look so nice. They are going to be happy adults and then you will be a happy adult as well.
> 
> It is a beautiful barely morning here... birds are awake and the kitty has had cream, all is well. I know cats are lactose intolerant but nobody tell Charlie.
> 
> Have a great Sunday all of you. Umbra, are you making breakfast for those boys?


 No Rose I am not cooking them breakfast, we are going out for breakfast. We had a wonderful diner last night, and then out for a couple of beers. We have a few things planned for today. My cooking has always kept my sons happy and well fed, but their Mother went to Cordon Bleu in Paris and they prefer her cooking to mine, so I'd rather take them out and then they can complain about some else's cooking, lol.


----------



## Kraven

Have fun Umbra, I'm glad to see a bit of happiness in your life, you have had some rough days lately bro.


----------



## yooper420

OK now ya`ll, I be ready for "wake and bake" number 2 of the day. This time with a cold glass of water and a bowl. Now I`m gonna have at it, any joiners ?


----------



## Kraven

I'm in yoop, just put the fire to it and knocked half the green off....cough ....cough....cough.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. heading south in the morning. The daughter bought tickets to see the Tigers Tuesday. I  have not been to a game in a long time .I use to take her all the time when she was young.


----------



## yooper420

Krav, glad you joined in, more fun to toke with a bro.

bozzo, good morning ol` buddy. Going to see the Tigers huh ? Me jealous. We watch a lot of the games. How about standing up all game so you`ll be a head taller then the  crowd ? We can pick ya out then. Just like at the Cup.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> good morning all. heading south in the morning. The daughter bought tickets to see the Tigers Tuesday. I have not been to a game in a long time .I use to take her all the time when she was young.


 Daughters come in handy. Mine bought me a VIP pass to the Cup for Father's Day!


----------



## bozzo420

dug some sassafras for ya 

View attachment DSC03869.JPG


----------



## umbra

Kravenhead said:


> Have fun Umbra, I'm glad to see a bit of happiness in your life, you have had some rough days lately bro.


 Thank you Kraven. I have had it worse. They say the most stressful things in life are a death, moving, starting a new job, and divorce. When I left my ex and moved, my nephew disappeared from college and he was presumed dead, I started a new job 3 weeks after that, so if I can survive that, I can deal with everything else. It does wear thin sometimes though. Building a new life has its pitfalls for sure, but it is a fresh start as well.


----------



## Rosebud

we are on your side Umbra. I am so glad you are here and in Cali. Hang in, don't give up, lots of folks need you around.


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, Bozzo! I haven't smelled that heavenly smell since I moved from the old house. I'll tend 'em better than I do the weed!

I can remember as a kid going out in the woods, smelling that familiar smell, pulling out my pocket knife, and whacking off a green twig. Peel the bark off, chew on the stem, and it's like drinking a root beer.


----------



## Keef

Don't know what time it is where U at but in Texas it's time to get high !-


----------



## Keef

Well took care of that !-- Hey Umbra - U see patterns in stuff so let me ask U something !-- This T.E. -x- Widow cross -- girl the Gloman got - If she got some Williams Wonder pollen on a limb !-- Where would . Go with the product of that union ?-- I'm thinking it's time to sic a Dawg on it !- or double back to the Snow Lotus or Blockhead or back on the T.E. -- maybe even bring one of them Jesus OG sativas then try to stablize with the Snow Lotus !-  I don't know it makes my mind hurt !  There's something I'm not seeing isn't it ?


----------



## yarddog

I had a tumble on my dirt bike today. wouldn't you know, the whole day I road 100 miles and less than 3 of those on ashphalt.  ends up I slide on asphalt. got some nice rash on a shoulder and arm. no doctor for me! alcohol and a plastic bristled brush!  nothing like the fire of pain to know your alive! sitting down now with a bowl and prepaid credit card to order seeds, fan and lighting!!!


----------



## Hippie420

Ouch! Those dirt squirts don't get very good traction on pavement. Alcohol? You're one bad hombre!

It's FUGGY out there. Went out to monkey around with the bus for a while. 78 degrees with 78 percent humidity. I quit. Time for a bowl.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie, I had to come in a quit too, 94F and 96% humidity = heat index of 102F....too hot for this old fart, inside with a bowl and cold glass of tea.


----------



## Keef

Keep it clean !- Silvadene cream will help it heal faster !- - What kinda lights U gonna get Gannt ? -- What variety ?- Ain't but about 7,000 listed over at seedfinder.com-- Gonna grow in dirt?- What kinda dirt ?- Good Luck to ya !--Hippy - 78 and 70 % humidity ?- Only at 2 am !-- Around here it's no so much the humidity as it is the stupidity !


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Keep it clean !- Silvadene cream will help it heal faster !- - What kinda lights U gonna get Gannt ? -- What variety ?- Ain't but about 7,000 listed over at seedfinder.com-- Gonna grow in dirt?- What kinda dirt ?- Good Luck to ya !--Hippy - 78 and 70 % humidity ?- Only at 2 am !-- Around here it's no so much the humidity as it is the stupidity !


 yeah, clean is key. I just looked down at the rash and dump the alcohol on there. last step before the triple antibiotic cream and bandaging. that put me on my knees.  
went with nirvana seeds. northern lights, bubblisious, and papaya on a whim. going to order a 4 foot 8 buld t5ho fixture. and around a 450 cfm fan. its coming together. im tired of spending money, that's for sure. we are forecasted for 95 and higher all next week. 99 Tuesday.


----------



## Kraven

Gantt. it's gonna all be worth it in the end, you will get to have fun and smoke epic smoke, it will pay for itself in a year and you built a great grow space, I'm excited to see you start cooking in there.


----------



## yarddog

thanks kraven, im stoked as well. currently im spending $500 a month on mid. we go through an ounce a week. I really need to be growing my own. cheaper, safer(health and freedom). not to mention better smoke!


----------



## Keef

That's a good reason to grow !-- it won't take much weed to recoup your expenses !-- I'll be back on track with my rotation soon after my RO water incident !- My goals when I started growing again was to supply household needs first and foremost !-- Next was to double that so I can learn to do these extractions !-- Then start putting up inventory for the end of prohibition !-- When prohibition ends everyone and they brother is gonna say they know everything there is to know about growing weed been growing all thier life !-- How could could someone document thier past grow experience and their contacts ! -- I walk in and tell them -- Hello - I be Keef - from the O.F.C. !


----------



## Keef

Gannt !- lWhen U grow enough and have an excess - Hippy got a red cement mixer - He be Master of Bubble Hash !-- Rosebud runs a Magic Butter Machine - Makes RSO , Cannabutter , Canna- lots of stuff !-  Cuz up there in the free states they got THC Gummy Bears !-- We got lots to learn !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Cuz up there in the free states they got THC Gummy Bears !-- We got lots to learn !--


 If you eat a whole one, you'll learn quickly! Half of one wasn't a good experience for me. Takes a L O N G time to wear off, too.


----------



## Keef

Well it'll be awhile before I can afford a $60,000 Super Critical Hash O Machine !-- but !-- They got that 1 pound BHOgart Hash Oil Machine for $600 that'll recover most of the butane -- I'm figuring if I can master BHO Wax and or Shatter by the end of prohibition I can make just about anything anyone else can make !-- Take from the pharm to retail packaged product for Wholesale !--


----------



## umbra

imo edibles is a difficult part because the dose is hard to get right and the FDA is going to get involved sooner or later. Focus on flowers and concentrates.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> If you eat a whole one, you'll learn quickly! Half of one wasn't a good experience for me. Takes a L O N G time to wear off, too.


 
Gummie bears...make you a dummie. Ate all, but the head, and like Hippie said, takes a long time to wear off. Maybe they gonna pass `em out again at this Cup. Be nice to have a few. Later.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, not much sleep last night, gave up...getting a bowl and cup of coffee, called in and told them I was taking off today. I'll probably get tired around noon today, sucks when you cant sleep.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Krav and the rest of the OFC. Sure does suck when ya can`t sleep. See , I got my 3 hours last night, so here I am, wide awake. So, all we can do is start the morning off the right way, the OFC way. And that means that it`s time for "Wake and Bake". Get a cup of coffee and a bowl and we gonna do it. "Wake and Bake" in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, yoop and the rest. it's that time again and i'm not going to say the dirty work. had my wake, bake and waiting for my coffee. yall have a great day.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC, Wake and Bake.  Going to work with my garden today.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!- didn't sleep much either - then wake up and see on the weather channel we got something in the gulf !-- Help me with my math - I be 4 ft. above sea level !-- if there were a 4 ft storm surge with six ft breakers ?- Never mind it wouldn't matter , would it !-- U see an old man headed north with a fist full of clones -- that would be me !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. It must something in the air, I didn't get much sleep either.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !- Flowers and extracts which ever brings the most return !-- I 'm gonna learn all about it !-- I got time !-- Sounds to me like this BHO would be a good goal !- --Be making some Shatter down at the beach one day soon !-


----------



## Hippie420

Depends on the market, Keef. Kids around here don't want anything to do with buds. It's wax/shatter or nothing. Go figure. Personally, it's the same buzz, so why bother going through all the added steps? The only thing I bother with refining is the popcorn buds and leaves. They all go to bubble hash.

Got a personal visit from Green Santa. Got some BIG ole plants! Gotta get 'em out in the pot pen quick. Thanks, Santa!


----------



## ness

Wake and Bake: :2940th_rasta:  The day has been quite all day.  Just, surfing the net. :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Anyone wanna get high ?-- Been laid up with pressure and pain in da face !- Managed to get out and get supplies but I had something to do that I didn't get done !-- Yoop check your e-mail !-  So that Green Santa fellow been working ?-- Nice guy !--- I gotta get the Gloman to post pics of that T.E. Widow cross I was calling White Elephant !- White Elephant has already been used !- What about -- Tranquil Widow ?--He got a fine young lady !- Giggy got one !- Hear there may be some more around soon !-- and some more Tranquil Elephantizer too ? -- Yo Umbra - I want to be flexible and have the knowledge to produce what ever the market wants !-- In my mind if I can grow successfully in aero -- I got a basic understanding of ebb and flow and DWC and wouldn't hesitate if I needed to grow that way !- One day I'll get some of that FOX FARM dirt ya'll use and see what I can do in dirt !


----------



## giggy

ok it's 4:20 somewhere. smoke em if you gots em.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I have talked to a few folks on other boards that have that wanted to find work in the canna industry. Most went to CO. 1 mentioned how truly bad the growers he met were, and he said something about how badly the plants looked. They told him, no one will ever see them, we will blast them with butane. So for some it is a way to cover up bad growing. Which imo will lead to bad bho as well.


----------



## Keef

True dat Umbra !-  Am I wrong that there will always be a market for the best ?-- I might be an Outlaw but I got princibles !-- U got to be able to take pride in what U do !-- They want shatter ?- Shatter made from the T.E. ought to get they attention !-- Looks like we gonna have a side by side conparision of the Tranquil Elephantizer and the Tranquil Widow come fall !--


----------



## Keef

Got weather coming !- might get cut off from the mainland but we good !-- Got my emergency kit ready !- Weed , extra lighters , bag of decarb and empty caps -- Got a full tank of gas and my D.C. to A.C. inverter out !--- I'm good !-- it be Texas Flood part 2!


----------



## Hippie420

Got quiet in here........


----------



## yarddog

I'm going to wake and bake. And then go back to sleep. Called in and said I wasn't coming.  This road rash kept me up last night.  Burning. Its clean, guess it's just healing. Maybe a day of not sweating will help. We are in the 100's with the best index.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, hope the sun shines on all of your behinds today. Late checking in this morning. "Wake and bake" awaits, so let`s do it. Got me a cup of coffee and a bowl of GTH #9, so it`s wake and bake time here. Was gone yesterday getting my MMJ card renewed for 2 more years. Later all.


----------



## giggy

morning gantt, yoop and the rest, i joined the wake and bake but still waiting on me coffee. gantt i must have missed something, hope you heal soon.


----------



## yooper420

giggy said:


> morning gantt, yoop and the rest, i joined the wake and bake but still waiting on me coffee. gantt i must have missed something, hope you heal soon.


 
Good morning giggy, hope all`s well in your world. I must have missed something about gantt too. Sorry about that. Road rash, sounds like a crash and burn. Hope it`s not too bad.


----------



## yarddog

yooper420 said:


> Good morning giggy, hope all`s well in your world. I must have missed something about gantt too. Sorry about that. Road rash, sounds like a crash and burn. Hope it`s not too bad.


It's not too bad, I would post a pic, but don't want to offend or gross anyone out.


----------



## Hippie420

Gnatt  got attacked by a belt sander the other day. At least that's what the road rash feels like, anyhoo.

Went off the high side of a Maico when I was a kid. My left knee found the only rock in the field. Luckily, an old dude (probably in his 30s) came thumping by on a Triumph and saw my plight. Checked me out to make sure I was still breathing and asked what he could do to help me. I couldn't stand my weight on the left leg, so he fired up my scooter, helped me on it, jammed it in first gear for me, and sent me down the trail.

Takes a long time to go four miles in first gear!


----------



## umbra

In 1976 I did the anti bicentennial tour, and 3 of us drove from the East Coast to Alaska. On the way back, we drove down the pacific coast. Once in the San Francisco area, I tried skate boarding for the first time. I started at the top of a hill, in San Fran...and it was a steep hill. I quickly came to a terminal velocity of 35 mph. As I saw out of the corner of my eye, a trolley car running perpendicular to me and clear a crash was going to happen, I jump off the board, bounced off a parked car, and slid sideways down the hill to the bottom. I took the skin off from the tip of left pinky to my left ankle, tearing thru my shirt and shorts along the entire left side of my body. My friends had me hold up the skate board over my head and took pictures. Even the inside of my arm pit lost all the skin and cinders imbedded under the remaining skin. The hardest part was continuing the ride back to the east coast. I wound up soaking it in a friends pool in Dallas for a few days. All the scabs had turned black from the imbedded cinders, and the scabs softened and fell off leaving a fresh clean scab. I'm not likely to ever forget that 1. Never been on a skateboard since, lol.


----------



## Hippie420

A buddy of mine had the worst road rash I ever saw. He was doing a wheelie down a freshly asphalted road and went over backwards, shirtless. He had road rash from shoulder to shoulder, from the base of his neck to his belt loops.

His girlfriend called me the next day in a panic. He'd gone to bed and gotten stuck to the sheets overnight. I went over, peeled the sheet off the bed with him still stuck to it while she ran a bath tub full of luke warm water. He soaked in the tub for half an hour before the sheets came off.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, that sounds like a life changing event. Then skateboards can mess you up.  
Hippie, that's awful. Wow. He's got a story to tell the kids. Lol
I am enjoying my day off. I haven't done the first thing. Smoking from my favorite pipe, playing a video game(I am an 80's baby after all) and eating a bowl of cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Having reception problems !--Windy with seagulls flying backwards !-


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Good morning giggy, hope all`s well in your world. I must have missed something about gantt too. Sorry about that. Road rash, sounds like a crash and burn. Hope it`s not too bad.


doing well, even better if i could figure out what is digging my plants up. i went out to water yesterday and my biggest gth was leaning, so i had to cover it back up. looks like window screen tim,e.


----------



## Keef

Green Santa say he be there Saturday !-- Hope all have a good day !


----------



## WeedHopper

So i tske it you old bastages will stay off Scateboards and not be popping wheelies. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

yes wh, no skateboards for me, lol.


----------



## giggy

my grand son wanted me to get on his skate board, i looked him and said hell no i already need a knee.


----------



## Keef

We burning ?-- For a Tropical Storm - I've been left unsatisfied !-  Got Lucky ended up on the weak side- we got some rain and some wind - mostly just a nasty day !- - I start mailbox watch tommorrow for Williams Wonder seed !-  I don't even need skates or a skateboard to hurt myself !- Never try to bust concrete wit yo face !


----------



## WeedHopper

My Granddaughter is own her way to Papas house.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> - Never try to bust concrete wit yo face !


 .....or climbing sand dunes after dancing with the Widow, right?


----------



## Kraven

Evening my fellow stoners, how's everyone in the OFC doing, Gnatt stay off the road bro, rubber down man, umbra my skin is still crawling from the skateboard ride from hell, yoop 
I know you had a story, it just turned the page and I'm too stoned to remember what it was, heck i did good to get this far....


----------



## umbra

Kraven glad you are enjoying yourself. I am waiting until after dinner at this point. Dinner should be ready in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Burn it Kraven !-  What's for supper Umbra ?-- I'm on a health kick !-- Had me a Bacon Cheese Burger with Chili Cheese Fries !-- With some caps cause I'm a bad man !-- Had a decent buzz working then the caps kicked in !-- Hey Hippy U said U were gifted with some clones - what U got?-- Yoop -- decisions - decisions !-- I'm amused !-- waiting to see what U decide to do !--- think I kilt my Strawberry Rhino clone !-- Ya live and learn !- next time it'll survive !--


----------



## Keef

Hey guys -- U know I'll be starting them William Wonder seed when they come in later this week -- gots myself a question !- I have every intention of breeding a male to a Tranquil Elephantizer female as well as a Widow and a Tranquil Widow !-- gonna get hard to keep up with what W.W. and T.W. mean !- -- That Widow - X- T.E. -X - Williams Wonder cross-- - What about O.F.C. # 1 or something ?- hook a brother up with some 411!


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Evening O.F.C. !-- Burn it Kraven !- What's for supper Umbra ?-- I'm on a health kick !-- Had me a Bacon Cheese Burger with Chili Cheese Fries !-- With some caps cause I'm a bad man !-- Had a decent buzz working then the caps kicked in !-- Hey Hippy U said U were gifted with some clones - what U got?-- Yoop -- decisions - decisions !-- I'm amused !-- waiting to see what U decide to do !--- think I kilt my Strawberry Rhino clone !-- Ya live and learn !- next time it'll survive !--


 Chicken cordon bleu, mac and cheese, and biscuits


----------



## Keef

With ketchup or hot sauce ?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Anybody seen lovbnstoned around?

I remember he was having heart issues... but that was 3 months ago (his last posts)

here's one :48: for you brotha, hope all is well.


----------



## yooper420

Have not seen lovbnstoned around, now that you mention it. Hope he`s OK, do remember that he was having some health issues.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> With ketchup or hot sauce ?


 neither, no sauce


----------



## yooper420

OK now, I be up, where ya`ll at ? Guess I be the first one up, so grab a cup of coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb. Now we can commence with the "wake and bake" session. Join me and let`s do it. Now it`s good morning OFC.


----------



## Kraven

Wake and bake time, i got my coffee and i'm out the door, good vibes to the OFC today


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, krav and the rest as yall show up. done had wake and bake now waiting on my coffee. getting hot down here should be around 100º today, we get a small chance of a show this weekend. we should be in the high 80's but i guess not. i'll deal with the heat and watering as long as the bud rot stays away.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Up early and coffee is ready.


----------



## yooper420

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Up early and coffee is ready.


 
Out in Cali you are up early. What`s for breakfast bro ?

PS, Good morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Slept in this morning , it's the rain !-- I usually sleep good when it's raining!-  Umbra - U know sometimes I can't help myself !-- ketchup or hot sauce ?--  Sorry but that was berry, berry funny to me !-- Yoop !- decide what U gonna do yet ?-- To plant or not to plant ?- That is the question !-  Gonna get high and watch it rain today !


----------



## Hippie420

Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to mow I go.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I saw something the other day that could do that for U !-- They got these miniature cows - 30 inches or so at the withers full grown !-  They had a Brahma bull -- perfect symmetry but only a little over knee high !-- They had Angus and Hereford !-- itsy- bitsy things !-- they could keep your land clear !- I think U got a problem with this getting high and driving heavy equipment !-- Hey the Gloman got a sexy T.W. up there and said if he had some Williams Wonder pollen he would arrange a date !-- Imagine that - I'm gonna have some !-- He say he might make me a Strawberry Willy too !-- Long distance breeding O.F.C. style !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Cant drink coffee,,but im having my meds on toast and Palmagranit Juice. But most importantly, ,my Granddaughter is here. And we are having a fun time playing in her kitchen. These plactic foods are getten rough on the intestines though. Lol


----------



## Keef

Just realized I haven't posted any pics of my grow in almost 200 pages !- I have to e-mail them to someone who'll post them for me !- A pic of my nursery or veg. as we call it and bloom --  Sounds like good times Hopper !-- I'm taking clones and moving a few to bloom today !- building up my supply of T.E. so I can send a dozen or so to bloom at the same time ! Good day to all couple tokes and I'm pharming !


----------



## Hippie420

Three hours in and a third done. Took a break for a Coke and gas. Can't believe all the bugs out today. Fought 'em off by myself until a swallow showed up at noon to cover close quarter air support. He took out a few and flew off to let me vend for myself. He must have called out a Broken Arrow, because he showed back up with four friends. YEAH!

Those little buggers are a trip to watch. I don't know of a bird that can out maneuver them. Last time, they made a game of who could get closer to the hippie. One took a bug that was heading for my nose  about three inches FROM my nose. Another figured he'd have to do something special to win and actually hit the bow of my glasses on a run. Might have gotten him disqualified. Not too sure what their rules are.....

Hope they come back. I'm tired of swatting the damn bugs.


----------



## Keef

Marooned on da island !-- Waters over the road where the road reaches the mainland I hear !-- Got weed, power, running water -- what are ever gonna do ?-- We have storm protocol we learned from Katrina !-- First step is to get really high !-Got that part covered !- can't remember the rest but I got step one covered !


----------



## Keef

We burning ?


----------



## Hippie420

Nope. Shampooing the rug. Calling for thunderstorms Sunday, and I'm going to be having the whole fan damily over here for the fifth annual Father's Day Fiesta.

Pray for sunshine.


----------



## Kraven

Paddle Keef....Paddle bro. It never even turned back NE, i was hoping for a bit more of a show, or at least get some of the rain outa it....it looked weak bro when i saw it last night over corpus cristi. Sun dance for the hippie, as long as he shares his purple mushrooms with me....great swallow story they rock don't they hippie. Hi OFC, that dubya thing is draggin me down this week.


----------



## Keef

We good but the mainland all the way to Houston got flooded !-- I spent the day with a comfortable buzz taking my time with the pharming - Took some more T.E. clones !-- Gonna let my pink line Widow go !- She got an upgrade when the Gloman found that girl from breeding her to the T.E. !-- Enter the Tranquil Widow !-- When I breed the T.E. to Wliams Wonder - I'll have two of the four Umbra listed as most potent indica heavy varieties !-  Seems L.A. Confidential was on that list too !- If only there was someone in the O.F.C. growing it !-- Combining 3 outta four ought to be noteworthy !


----------



## Kraven

Yup LA con is definitely hands down one of the finest indica smokes I have ever had the pleasure of smoking......and it will knock the lead right outa your pencil.


----------



## Keef

Guess we'll have to add it to the mix!--- It'll be cool to see this T.E. and T.W. grown side by side for a smoke off in the fall -- May the best girl win !-- In anticipation I'll just breed Willy to both !-- Then another smoke off !-Then maybe L.A.Con-- Then another smoke off !--Can U feel me on these smoke offs ?-- Lots of quality control !-- I want Umbra to teach me about these fruit flavored weeds !-- We got potent on the ropes -- What's this Cherry Pie X Key Lime Pie ?- Do I want it and where do I get it ?


----------



## Rosebud

Are ya all telling me to breed those la confidential and pass them around the place?  I have no idea the sex of mine yet. soon, i hope.  Might be a good idea.  I have never had the pleasure of smoking it... Sounds good from Kraven...woo hoo.


----------



## Hippie420

I am one beat hippie! Got five outta six acres mowed, shampooed every damn carpet in the ranch, ate my first meal of the day (Chinese), and am heading for the shower. Wife said she'd smear some of Beemer's Balm on my back, I'm going to munch on a couple of canna caps, and the bowl of bubble hash is stoked and waiting. See ya when I'm clean!


----------



## Keef

No but if some T.E. X Williams Wonder pollen were available at the time U had a L.A. Confidential in bloom-- What U gonna do ?-- Could I maybe get a few of those seed ?-- Girl friend it's just a stepping stone to something else !--I'm not in a breeding competition with nobody !-- but I guess it's safe to say - There is already an O.F.C. group breeding project !--  Keep the best !-- And side projects are welcome such as the upcoming Strawberry Willy !-- Willy on the T.E. and or the T.W. ?-- can be done by several !-- The T.E. and T.W. are traveling !--


----------



## umbra

there is something else getting ready to hit the clubs here. It was called Bazooka Joe, except there was already an Indiana Bubblegum by Reeferman called that. It has been renamed Joe's Strawberry. It is 2 phenols of Dynasty's Carmel Kush bred together. Seeds from Spain will be available in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Keef

U high yet Hippy ?-- This fall when they have the Cups - I'll be bird dogging the most potent indica heavy hybrids !- Just seems to me that if U keep breeding the best U have to the best from the Cups U can't help but turn out something outstanding !-- I'm also interested in flavored potent weight !--


----------



## Keef

See we got a secret weapon !- We got Umbra !--


----------



## umbra

there is a site that is currently courting Aficionado seeds. Mean Gene won the Emerald Cup. His seeds are very hard to get and very expensive. But in the hands of the right person, they could be priceless.


----------



## Keef

Well I did get banned for life from 420 for asking if anyone wanted to split a ten thousand dollar pack of seed !-- I assume they would be cheaper than that ?--


----------



## umbra

yes considerably. But any where between $200-$600 a pack.


----------



## Keef

What do those who insist on the best and have the money to afford it smoke ?-- I was devestated when I realized that Indica 50 was a scam !-- Someone out there has a G.M.O. weed like that !-- $400 an 1/8 -- I seen it's tracks and there is more than one !-- Watch Israel !-- Umbra got a friend with a lab !- He knows it can and has been done but he can't find it either !--- My Green Grail is out there !-- Why I can't find it is simple !- If U had a clone only variety worth $400 an1/8 -- would U be giving out clones for any price ?--


----------



## Keef

When I spent $5 each for 50 Widow seed I felt a little like Jack and the Bean Stalk !-  Trading gold for magic beans !-- I did good !- I bought those T.E. seed for about $10 each and in my book it was a bargain !-- $20 -$60 a seed ?- That would keep it rare !-- still first pound harvested would pay for the investment !-- I'm in !


----------



## Keef

What about a pack of seed from the winner of the indica division of this year's world cup ?- How much they be ?-- I only need half pack of regular seed !--


----------



## David_willis

Heyy weedy weedy !!! gd morning guys!!!


----------



## giggy

morning david and welcome to the ofc. WAKE AND BAKE to the rest of yall.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. Been wake`d, now i can get bake`d. Been having computer trouble, trying to get it fixed. 

Welcome to the OFC, David willis.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Heading off to the big box store for plastic to wrap the pot pen in. That, along with beer this afternoon is ALL I'm going to accomplish today. At least that's what my back is telling me!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Hippie hope your back gets some rest.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys..  Umbra, still a little worried bout my twin.. I posted a pic in the bong hitters club.. I hope the baby doesn't take out the mom or vice versa, i know you said let nature take it's course, but i wonder if they need surgery?


----------



## yooper420

Spent the afternoon yesterday on my mower, till a friend stopped by. Half done, 2 day job anyway. The rain is saving me today. That and my back and and and i`m lazy at times. Has nothing to do with the amount of cannabis i consume. Of course not.


----------



## yooper420

Rose,
Had a twin in my last fiasco. First one ever, but suffered the same fate as the rest of `em.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- I was lit up like a x-mas tree last night !- Was I bad ?- Did I offend anyone ?- - I knew I shouldn't have taken that last dose of caps !-- U know I don't even want to know !- O.K. -- I feel better now !-- Let's do it again !


----------



## Keef

Forgot !- Welcome to the O.F.C. David !-- Mane I hope the rain is gone for awhile !--


----------



## Rosebud

Yooper, what did you do? What should I do?


----------



## Hippie420

Kind thoughts, Umbra. Thank you.

Yoop, I take it mowing tears your back up like it does mine? I hate winter, but by the fall, I'm ready for snow. I don't plow near as much as I mow.

Keef, ya done pissed me dead off last night, but when you get that wax maker going, I'm pretty sure all will be forgiven.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

16 days past FLIP
:48: 

View attachment PICT0152.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy I'll have to take your word on that but I can make it up to U later !-- Just came back from the grow room -- explains why my back and neck are stiff and sore !-- It was a good thing !-- changed some nutes ,took T.E. clones and moved a batch of my Widow to bloom !-- If all goes well - I should send my first SOG of T.E. to bloom in a month !-- I keep my fingers crossed but growing Rosemary as a companion plant seem to be keeping the spidermites away !-  Smells like Rosemary weed back there !


----------



## Hippie420

Got a valuable life lesson to pass down to the OFC: Never eat Chinese food from a restaurant that's closing in a half hour........


----------



## Keef

Flyed Lice ?


----------



## Keef

Back during my first tour with the Army -- As a Military Policeman I was escorting a convoy of tanks up close to the North Korean DMZ -- it had been a long hard day -- the Korean taxi drivers felt that if they had a close call they killed the demons chasing them around !- The tankers had been happy to hook them up !  Anyway at a villiage in some mountain villiage the native brought my partner and I a bowl of soup !--I had almost finished mine and ask what is was !-- no one spoke English so I begin by pointing at a piece of meat and asking -- Baa ?- he shook his head no -- I said moo ?- no!- I had it narrowed down - I said oink -oink ?- No !-- then he said those two horrible words !-- Bow-Wow !!


----------



## Keef

Bow -Wow is Korean for woof-woof !! I asked !


----------



## umbra

Back in the 80's I worked a government lab in Cali. I went this science museum in San Fran called the Exploratorium. While I was there, I noticed a former member of the Manhattan Project. It was J. Robert's brother Frank Oppenheimer. We talked a bit and he told me about his days as a cattle rancher. He was black balled for speaking out against nuclear weapons and wound up in Wyoming. He told me a story about riding the edge of the property to look breaks in the fence. He found some squatters, Native Americans in a tent in a snow storm. They invited him in, and offered him some stew. They told him dig deep, puppy on the bottom...


----------



## Rosebud

Oh god what a story Umbra...The manhatten project is close to home.  Puppy? I am sick.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra...doode I'm going to start living vicariously through you, I want to be able to tell a few stories like that, as far as eating things....trust me if it walks, fly's or swims chances are at some time I either was force to eat it or just didn't know what it was till too late. Smoking some BF Nightshade and it's really kicking in now...woohoo love a good bone jarring couch lock, it blows the top of your head off then weaves your *** right into the fabric of the couch....peace Kravenhead out...:48:


----------



## yarddog

Love that description about the nightshade. Ha-ha. I could visualize that scene.


----------



## Keef

Umbra so U know about nuke stuff ?-- got a question about it !- turning helium 3 into nuke power - is it fusion or fision ?-- and why aren't we using it ?-- Kraven !- go for it Cuz !--


----------



## umbra

when it comes to food, I am adventurous. My ex studied at Cordon Bleu and she turned me into a foodie. I'm not going out and eating cats and dogs, but there are things that I wouldn't shy away from. Both my sons were eating escargot by the age of 2. Frogs legs by they were 3 yrs old. I remember my ex serving rabbit on Easter and my son asked if it was the Easter Bunny. I took my sons deep sea fishing when they were 5 and 11 years old. We caught some blue fin tuna. The captain had the mate start cutting it up as soon as it was on board. The first cut was offered to my youngest son, it was still quivering.


----------



## Kraven

Nice!


----------



## giggy

umbre i'll eat crawfish, froglegs, and a lot of other stuff, but i'm not eating raw fish. i won't hardly eat cooked fish. my father couldn't eat shell fish, and he loved it. i don't have no problems eating shell fish till i mix shrimp and oysters, for about a hour to a hour and a half i just feel ill and sweat like a pig. i can eat all i want of either just can't mix.


----------



## Kraven

Whew giggy hatin' it for ya, you wouldn't have made it where I grew up, in sopchoppy. family goes back 7 generations of fishermen. Besides a few dozen raw oysters and some beer before frying the shrimp and crab and fish, heck that's how we rolled.


----------



## umbra

I used to have a T shirt, my sons have banned me from wearing in public. It was from a seafood restaurant in Chincoteague, MD and it said

IF it smells like fish...eat it


----------



## Keef

I don't know how ya'll eat that nasty stuff !-- Back in the swamp we mostly ate chicken !


----------



## bozzo420

love raw oysters. but the fish has to be cooked.


----------



## umbra

starting to ketch a buzz...2 canna caps and a coco puffs treat my son made today. Apparently he did the same thing and fell asleep in the sun, out by the pool. I brought him in the air conditioning and he is sleeping. He got a little sun. I think we are going to the HTCC this weekend for Father's Day.


----------



## umbra

We used to have some very good sushi bars in Philly and I miss that. My all time favorite beer with sushi is Yards' Philadelphia Pale Ale. Damn


----------



## Keef

I'm disappointed that my seed didn't get here today !- Where is SickMed Seed anyway ?-- They coming airmail !-- The notorious RWS didn't go to cooking school but her Cajun grandmother taught her well !- Couple fingers of 100 proof Southern Comfort and some blues -- she can't help herself !-- She's gotta cook Cajun !-- I could take my cast net over to the ship channel at night and keep the car running while I caught supper !-- Shrimp , Speckled Trout , Flounder , Redfish etc !- or set out a crab trap !---


----------



## Keef

I was just teasing about fishing with a cast net !- That would be against the law !-- I wouldn't do that !


----------



## umbra

SickMed Seeds is in Spain


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Hope it`s a great day in your area, cause it`s winter here. 30 degrees on the 19th of June ? Ain`t right, but have to deal with it. Hope my tomato and green pepper plants are OK. Gotta have a session of wake and bake this morning. So get a cup of coffee and a bowl and we will have a wake and bake session. Let`s do it ya`ll.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, off to ......well it's Friday, c y'all when I complete my tasks for the day.


----------



## bozzo420

I thought it was pretty cool out this morning. Just made my morning inspection.  Good morning OFC.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Krav and bozzo. It`s cold here. Last night, about 1am, went out and turned the heater on in my garden room. Thought it was OFF for the summer. Then i look at the calendar and see that summer does not start until this coming Sunday.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, krav, bozzo and the rest. happy fry-day.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> Whew giggy hatin' it for ya, you wouldn't have made it where I grew up, in sopchoppy. family goes back 7 generations of fishermen. Besides a few dozen raw oysters and some beer before frying the shrimp and crab and fish, heck that's how we rolled.


believe me i still chance it every once in awhile, that stuff is just to good to miss.


umbra said:


> We used to have some very good sushi bars in Philly and I miss that. My all time favorite beer with sushi is Yards' Philadelphia Pale Ale. Damn


my beer is a good ol american black and tan from the oldest brewery in the u.s. which is yuengling, i just wish they would get the porters here but the b&t seem to be thinning out a little too.


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> I was just teasing about fishing with a cast net !- That would be against the law !-- I wouldn't do that !


Yeah I've never done that either. It's a good way to haul in a few pounds of fish.


----------



## WeedHopper

See yall later,,taking my Granddaughter to Six Flags.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> believe me i still chance it every once in awhile, that stuff is just to good to miss.
> 
> my beer is a good ol american black and tan from the oldest brewery in the u.s. which is yuengling, i just wish they would get the porters here but the b&t seem to be thinning out a little too.


 Yuengling is made in Southeastern PA, it was a local beer for me. While I like their black and tans, we always make our own with Bass Ale and Guinness extra stout. Here on the West coast, they don't do lagers...IPA rule here. Yeah I like IPA's, but I like a change of pace.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning gents. I haven't eaten cat meat since Moy Kong closed. Best egg rolls I've ever had. Back in my "W" days, I had a beaner apprentice from Sagnasty that used to bring me dog meat burritos. Excellent! We had a guy on the crew that was a bachelor, cooked like a top chef, and was skinny as a rail. I figured he must have had a tape worm to stay that skinny and eat like he did. I've eaten coon, opossum, muskrat, porcupine, and just about anything that was too slow to get away from the guy. Horse is very tasty, but can be a bit dry if not cooked correctly. It's kind of like buffalo; it has very low fat content.

Umbra, I can identify with your shirt. I don't eat fish, but pink is my favorite color.


----------



## umbra

Across the street from Eastern State Prison is a restaurant called Jack's Firehouse. It is an old Firehouse. We had done a Halloween at the Prison then had dinner. I remember they had Bear, wild Boar, Goat ( from a local 4H club), Grouse and Goose. Bobby Flav worked there at the time. I had the goose and my date had the wild boar. It was seriously good.


----------



## Hippie420

I've had bear twice. The first time was outright nasty. The second time, a friend gave me a bear steak after I told him I didn't like bear. He said the secret to the meat is you have to have it cut up and on ice within eight hours of shooting it. He was right. I took it home, tossed a little Lawrey's on it, seared it on both sides, and turned down the heat. Yum!

I can't get past the smell to eat goat or lamb. For some Freudian reason, to me it smells like burnt human flesh when it's cooked. The wife loves goat, but I make her brush her teeth before I can stand to kiss her after she eats it, and she can't cook it in the house unless I'm gone long enough for the smell to clear out. It literally makes me sick to my stomach.


Other than those two critters, I'll eat anything that has feet of hooves on it!


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> I've had bear twice. The first time was outright nasty. The second time, a friend gave me a bear steak after I told him I didn't like bear. He said the secret to the meat is you have to have it cut up and on ice within eight hours of shooting it. He was right. I took it home, tossed a little Lawrey's on it, seared it on both sides, and turned down the heat. Yum!
> 
> I can't get past the smell to eat goat or lamb. For some Freudian reason, to me it smells like burnt human flesh when it's cooked. The wife loves goat, but I make her brush her teeth before I can stand to kiss her after she eats it, and she can't cook it in the house unless I'm gone long enough for the smell to clear out. It literally makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> Other than those two critters, I'll eat anything that has feet of hooves on it!



Have ate bear a few times, it`s like stringy beef. And yes, bear needs to be slaughtered on the spot for the best meat. Ate a lot of other game birds and animals that peeps harvested and brought into work to share with the crew. No goat or lamb though. Any thing with feet huh ??????? Now if seafood tasted like it smells, i could not eat it, but it don`t. 
Goose ? Nasty, greasy birds, no good IMO. Do not care for duck either.


----------



## giggy

I don't know which is worst, the pain in my knee today or the rage that the pain meds is trying to bring out. I also have to go home and bury one of our puppies today. He ate something the other day,he was up playing this morning but it must have been his time. Just trying to get through the rest of the day.


----------



## umbra

giggy sorry about the puppy, I know about dogs eating stuff. hope you have a better day


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, sorry to hear about the pup and the pain. Pain sucks, and losing animals hurts, too.

Yoop, I ate some Canadian goose that was made by that skinny guy I mentioned. He cut it up in one inch or smaller cubes, breaded it, and deep fried it. The stuff would melt in your mouth. Good stuff!

I don't do sea food with the exception of dolphin. They call it tuna, but we all know better. When I'm on my diet kick, I'll open a can of Star-Kist and mow down. When you haven't eaten in a couple of days, it's a real treat. Not many calories, either.

The wife loves it when we go somewhere they've got crab legs. I stuff a burger and onion rings down my gullet and peel legs for her. When it comes to fish, I'll catch 'em, clean 'em, and fry 'em for ya, but I don't eat 'em. The taste and texture just isn't my thing.


----------



## Keef

Sorry I haven't checked in today guys !- I was just giving back to the community - doing some volunteer work at the Vegan Mission - They selling BBQ plates tonight so I cooked kosher pork shoulder for them !-- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## umbra

Hippy don't go to Vegas. I did the buffet at MGM with my sons and we ate more 50 lbs of King Crab legs.


----------



## Hippie420

With health officials recommending no more than 36 ounces a month, I'd be worried about the amount of mercury consumed, although they're second to the last on content.
The Great Lakes are probably worse. The DNR says not to eat more than five pounds of fish in a year, and pregnant women or women thinking about getting pregnant shouldn't eat any. Goes to show what Dow dumped in the water supply.

What the hell. Who wants to live forever?


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, I headed back out to the smoker, I smoked a ham while I was at work today, and now it is perfect, wife is making tater salad, bbq beans and home made biscuits. Smoking a bowl and letting the ham rest before I carve it up.


----------



## umbra

sounds tasty


----------



## yooper420

giggy, sorry to hear about your puppy, it sucks to have to go and do that. 

Hippie, someone always has a good recipe. The right cook can do wonders, he`d have to for me to like goose. I can eat a few crab legs myself, do like most seafood.

umbra, sounds like you and da boys put a hurt on the crab population. 

Krav, ya got me droolin` on my keyboard. 

Before i forget, GREEN SANTA paid a summertime visit today, which is much appreciated, thank you Santa.


----------



## Keef

I'm glad for U Yoop !-- That fat green bastid better get over here with my Williams Wonder seed afore I lose my patience !-- I want to start some Tranquil Widow seed at the same time as the Willy seed !  And I want to do it now !-


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, WAKE AND BAKE. a new day before us. thanks for the kind words folks, it's always sad when they are big enough that you get attached to them. i went home and set with the wife and looked at the better things in life and got the anger and rage buried again, it was just a bad day in the books. the wife and i had planned a get away tonight to a band battle, but it looks like the rest of the crew has invited them self's so instead of a night to our self's it will be a family outing.


----------



## yooper420

Good Saturday morning giggy and the rest of the sleepy heads of the OFC. Computer has been down and out. Had to delete everything on it and start all over. What a royal PITA. Every thing is different to try and get around on it now. Different and harder, i want it back like it was. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. With Alaskan crab, I worry more about the Nuclear radiation from the Japanese  accident.  Don't hear much about that. They don't talk about the bad stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning  folks,,im am tired. SIX FLAGS kicked my ***. Hotter then hell ot there. Even my Granddaughter got sun sick,,,but shes is fine this morning and cant stop talking about all the rides.  Lol


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Evening O.F.C. !-- Burn it Kraven !- What's for supper Umbra ?-- I'm on a health kick !-- Had me a Bacon Cheese Burger with Chili Cheese Fries !-- With some caps cause I'm a bad man !-- Had a decent buzz working then the caps kicked in !-- Hey Hippy U said U were gifted with some clones - what U got?-- Yoop -- decisions - decisions !-- I'm amused !-- waiting to see what U decide to do !--- think I kilt my Strawberry Rhino clone !-- Ya live and learn !- next time it'll survive !--


 

Well Shoot!  OK, I'll get Santa back on it & see how fast he can send you some more Strawberry Rhinos.  hehe, give me a week or two n they'll be ready.  Got  seed too if you would like a few


----------



## thegloman

Alrighty Then!  I've done my wake n bake twice to be sure. lol
Now I'm headed out to cut some strawberry Rhino clones.
I can most likely get about a dozen without the plant even noticeing.
That S. R. is a bushy little bugger.  
All Y'all Have a green & lovely day
Peace Out!


----------



## yooper420

Took some pictures yesterday. All are 3 weeks old. Let`s see if we can get `em up. 

View attachment IMG_0571.jpg


View attachment IMG_0572.jpg


View attachment IMG_0573.jpg


View attachment IMG_0574.jpg


View attachment IMG_0575.jpg


----------



## Keef

Gloman in da house !- U should stop by more often Cuz !-- Seen that fat green man lately ?-- How's the grow ?-- post some pics !-- Morning Bozzo - Hopper !-- Working on a nice buzz down here !-- more coffee ?--


----------



## yooper420

My garden consists of :
4 Ghost Train Haze #9 x Ghost Train Haze # 9
3 Forest Fire
3 Strawberry Kush x White Rhino


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Going to the High Times Cannabis Cup today. Happy Father's Day everyone


----------



## WeedHopper

Yooper those babies look tirsty.


----------



## Kraven

Have a good time Umbra. Yoop they are looking like their gonna get legs soon and take off, good job man. I'm waiting on some beans now, promised a fellow I would run a test grow of his gear. After that the GTH #9 is gonna get popped, sure want to get that in the rotation this year. Waking and baking x 3 so far, may just be stoned all day, the nephew and BiL and his wife are coming, he needs more meds and he is always fun to get wrecked with, we are just gonna hang and smoke out, looking forward to the day.


----------



## bozzo420

Happy summer solstice all


----------



## Keef

Whoa !- I took some caps had about a hour and a half nap -- woke up high !- - I might better have some more coffee !- anybody seen my pipe ?


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper said:


> Yooper those babies look tirsty.



Thanks for the observation, I thought the same thing. They did get watered after they posed. Gonna have to move to bigger pots real soon, they dry out fast.


----------



## WeedHopper

They will be fine Yooper,,ssnding Green Mojo


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- We burning ?


----------



## yarddog

I'm burning a bowl


----------



## Kraven

me to gantt


----------



## Keef

Yo had my hopes dashed again !- My Williams Wonder seed still didn't get here !-- The pharm is coming back nicely !-- I'm dropping one of my two Widow Lines !-- The Gloman say Green Santa might bring me some Strawberry Rhino - gotta make some room !-- I got to raise me a lady Tranquil Widow -- Willy wants to meet her !  - That would be a Tranquil Elephantizer dad on a White Widow mom =. Tranquil Widow -- T.W. mom with a Willy dad = something fierce !-- That'll ring Texas bell come the end of prohibition !-- I want some potent berry stuff too !-- pipes empty !


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven do U use a concentrate in your DWC or make your own nute solution ?-- Hydro- DWC - Aero - should use similar solutions !-- I use botonicare concentrates -- In RO water - I use 3 cc. Pro- Grow (or Pro Bloom) - 5 cc. CalMag-- 5 cc. Hydroguard ( water treatment ) and pH with 4 drops of pH up-- per gallon -- I won't be changing soon since I got a gallon of each !


----------



## umbra

Well the cup was lots of fun. I was gifted 7 packs seeds and I bought 1 for 1/2 price. A little too much sun.


----------



## Hippie420

I'll bet the Cup in the PRK is a lot bigger than the one in August in my little burg. Can't wait to see my two favorite pot smoking knuckle heads enjoying the wax lines!

Lawn is done, the house is spotless, and I'm ready to hit the grill tomorrow. Just proves that women are smarter than men. Nobody would dream of having the wife cooking on Mother's Day.......

Knew I'd forgotten something today. I forgot to get high! Time to fix it.


----------



## yooper420

HAPPY FATHER`S DAY to the fathers of the OFC. Wake and bake is in order this morning. Coffee and a bowl and let`s have at it. Join me this morning ya`ll.


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy Fathers Day,,you Mothers. Lol
This is an Awesome Day for me cause my Granddaughter is here.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- The wife works the weekend and the daughter is in N.O. doing her thing !-- I'm hanging out by myself getting high all day !-- Am I supposed to be depressed or something ?- Cause I'm doing pretty good !-- Happy Fathers Day all !


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, happy father's day to the fathers and grand fathers too.


----------



## Hippie420

Happy Father's Day to all the daddies in the OFC, and a big thank you to all the mother's that made fatherhood possible. Most of all, a big THANKS to Buddha for giving me the kindest and most beautiful baby girl ever born.


----------



## Hippie420

They came, they talked, they ate, they played, and they left. Another Father's Day in the bag.


----------



## Bongofury

Happy Fathers Day everyone. Today was a GOOD day.


----------



## Kraven

Happy pops's day...hope everyone enjoyed themselves


----------



## yooper420

Good Monday morning OFC. Up and at `em ya`ll. Gotta have a "wake and bake" session. That being said, grab a cup of coffee in one hand, a bowl in the other and let`s do it. Wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie, 
How`s that new puppie doing ?


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc, i just setting here waiting on my coffee, then the game is on. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC . clones against seeds. ......The seeds have caught up to the clones


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Hippie,
> How`s that new puppie doing ?


 He's wormed his way into every heart he comes in contact with. Lots of personality. He was a big hit with everyone at the cook out.

My oldest grandnephew (five years old) was chasing the chickens and geese around last year. I figured this year, the tides would turn. I was right. He went to chase a goose and she turned around and taught him the errors of his ways. He was running full tilt, screaming and crying, with the goose in hot pursuit. She managed to get a bite in before I could intervene. No blood, no foul (or fowl, if you want to throw in a pun).

Supposed to be some Gawd awful weather coming in this afternoon, so I'm heading for my nice safe bar.


----------



## giggy

ok i'm tired of using fish tank ph test strips. what would be a good pen, for someone on a budget? here as of late i don't tell the wife nothing on spending money.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys.

Umbra, I have at least one girl LA's showing and a possible second. Usually i have boys show first so i am super excited.. She will go in a 15 gallon pot today... WOOHOO.. Thanks for your help on her.

Continue on OFC.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Rose that is good news.


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, ebay is your friend. I buy the cheap Chinese ones for less than ten bucks, delivered. Buy two. They'll last a grow or two, but it's nice to have a spare when you need it.

Good morning, Rose and Umbra. Hope everyone's day goes well.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie, good to hear the puppy`s doing fine, knew he would. What ya callin` him ? 

giggy, good morning, afternoon wake and bake ?

bozzo, good morning, so the seeds caught up huh ?

umbra, good morning, at the cup, great way to spend Father`s Day weekend. 

Rose, good morning, congrats on the girls.


----------



## Kraven

Same here giggy, I just by the two tds and ph meter and 4 cost me less than $40 and they are good for two or three grows. When i finally stay in hydro i will get the expensive set up till then you just need something cheap and close


----------



## umbra

yooper420 said:


> Hippie, good to hear the puppy`s doing fine, knew he would. What ya callin` him ?
> 
> giggy, good morning, afternoon wake and bake ?
> 
> bozzo, good morning, so the seeds caught up huh ?
> 
> umbra, good morning, at the cup, great way to spend Father`s Day weekend.
> 
> Rose, good morning, congrats on the girls.


I had a great time with my son. I was meeting up with a couple of breeders at Exotic Genetix booth. So I go up to the 1st person there and say, I'm looking for Thunderfudge. He says we don't care that, lol. Next person over from him goes, that's me, lol. So I managed to get gorilla glue #4, green ribbon, cookies n cream, banana og, SFV ultimate chem, lemon bubba x lemon larry, and lemon larry x ultimate chem


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Gloman in da house !- U should stop by more often Cuz !-- Seen that fat green man lately ?-- How's the grow ?-- post some pics !-- Morning Bozzo - Hopper !-- Working on a nice buzz down here !-- more coffee ?--




HeHe, You want pics?  I got pics.
Remember, you asked for it! lmao!
View attachment Barney & little One.jpg


View attachment ICE#2.jpg



View attachment S.R   2nd flowering.jpg



View attachment S.R. clone.jpg



View attachment W.E. #2.jpg



View attachment Wild Stand  Hehe.jpg



View attachment Wild Stand #2.jpg



View attachment Volinteer bent for space.jpg



View attachment Strawberry Rhino.jpg


----------



## Keef

Gloman what's the pups name ?-Weather got me swole up in the face again !-Love that "Wild Patch"- !- Looks like lots of sativa !- hope they finish in time for U !- That pic right after the pups - is that T.W. ?- That's your S.R. in bud ?


----------



## giggy

morning everyone, WAKE AND BAKE, time to get the day started. i'll look on ebay for a meter, i know i can't get one in town, seems no one has them. peace


----------



## giggy

gloman nice pups and plants.


----------



## bozzo420

solstice photos 

View attachment DSC03895.JPG


View attachment DSC03903.JPG


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging down here !-- Bozzo - that high tunnel gonna be high enough come fall?-


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Gloman what's the pups name ?-Weather got me swole up in the face again !-Love that "Wild Patch"- !- Looks like lots of sativa !- hope they finish in time for U !- That pic right after the pups - is that T.W. ?- That's your S.R. in bud ?



I figured there would be questions. lol
The 1st. pic is of my old dog little One, who is still beating the odds with his Lymphoma. Still in remission & all blood tests are normal platelets.
The puppy is Barney.   He has addisons disease & has seizures from it.  We have him on meds. & they help a lot, but I think I'll start him on low doses of RSO also.  He's just too cute.  He got Lucky when he found me.  lmao!

2nd pic is one of the ICE plants

3rd pic is my indoor Strawberry Rhino.  I have small plants in veg indoors so I take her outside in the morning & put her in a closed cabinet @ 4:30.  Gives her about 10 hrs. of sun then dark the rest.

4th pic is an S.R. clone

5th pic is the W.E.  Should have posted the side view pic too.  She is taller than she appears in this pic.

6th & 7th pic is the "Wild Patch"  There is an equal mix of B.B., Lady, Purple Haze, Strawberry Kush, with a few other misc. kinds.  I've already pulled about 15 males out (before they popped)  Remember that BB & Lady are both very early flowerers.  I do have one starteing to build buds already.
They won't be top shelf, but I'm just making Rso out of all of it.

8th. is a volintier Lady from last year.  I had to bend her over & weight her down to make more room for the ICE & S.R.

9th pic is one of the S.R. I grew & harvested indoors.  I reveg'd it & put it outdoors.  It was stretching so fast I had to bend over the tall branches so the rest could catch up.  The branches on the S.R. are hollow like a straw so it's a lot like bending a drinking straw, it kinks but don't break. Then she takes off again.   lol  I'm pretty fond of this one, & I'm learning how to take cuttings from her.


----------



## bozzo420

My Holland's hope are the same way.. like a straw. pinch it and bends ,but don't break. I let them lose, I don't think they liked being tied down. they are going to be monsters.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging down here !-- Bozzo - that high tunnel gonna be high enough come fall?-


 got chicken wire on top of the dome. that will stop I'll be tying  some down I'm sure.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. gloman and bozzo, very nice


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks for the morning plant porn!

Got a little dust up here last night. Tornado turned over a motorhome three miles away and cropped some trees, and decided to head for the next town east where it turned a two story house into a one story and relocated a couple of mobile homes. Awfully early for the twisters in this neck of the woods. Usually they hold off 'til September. Never lost a leaf off a tree here.


----------



## Keef

Hippy got a force field to protect against tornados !-- Hey I wanna tell a horror story !- Once upon a time an Old Fart sent another Old Fart 3 of the last available T.E. seed !-- good news was they arrived right on time !- bad news - they had been crushed !-  Except for Umbra - there are only 3 T.E. seed in the O.F.C. !--it's slow but I'm cloning it fast as I can !-- I'm not naming names but -- Yoop - some F-2 T.E. seed would be a good thing !-- I have 4 seed from what we were calling the W.E. (White Elephant ) but that is listed at seedfinders - so Tranquil Widow ?-- anyway I plan on starting them with Williams Wonder !-- I may cross that T.W. back on the T.E. - making a plant that is 1 part widow and 3 parts T.E. !-- U gonna love the tricomes on the T.E. !-- Caps is kicking in !- Later !


----------



## Hippie420

No force field, just luck of the draw. According to the news, it was an EF2. Not Texas size, but big enough to do damage.

In the mid 70s today. Went out to do a little sanding on my dent patches. Got it done, found a couple of gnat sized spots that need touch up, went to find my glazing putty and spreader, and POOF! Gone. Wife got 'em. Looked in all the wife type spots she hides my stuff to no avail. Looks like I'm done.

She gets home in a half hour or so. I'm too stiff to do a spinning back kick, so when I see her pull in the driveway, I'm going to climb up on the kitchen table. When she comes through the door, I'll tell her I'm changing a light bulb and to please hand me one. When she comes back with the blub and gets close to the table, I'm gonna kick her square in her throat! Film at eleven.


----------



## umbra

I see attitude has relisted the TE remix and cannazon has ISP's chem91 bx3. When I met up with Thunderfudge at Exotics booth at the cup, I had no idea he was the 1 that accepted the 1st place trophy for the Cookies n Cream that they won. We just had so much in common, especially in regards to breeding, that I never even thought about it. I gifted him temple booty and riotberry og x bpu. I hope he finds something worthy.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I don't want to step on toes or cross the line but I gots a question !--  U say U have l these seeds from lots of varieties !- Cuz we got got a mess of growers here always trying to upgrade their grow !--- If U provided seed from two varieties that U wanted to cross to an Old Fart - I'm sure a share of the seed from the cross could save U the time of having to do it your self !-  Two varieties U wished to cross could be ready at the same time !- When U have this many growers willing to make the cross U wish - for a share of the seed many of us would be in !-- Poor Rosebud - Got all hostile when she thought I was trying. to hustle some L.A. seed !-- I can afford my own !-- I just thought she might want to do some breeding with the assets of the O.F.C. -- Didn't mean to offend !-- The covert exchange of genetics by the O.F.C. can only be a good thing !   Many breeding projects going on at the same time helping each other !-- I can see no one here taking the genetics and starting a seed company !  This would be something shared only with the O. F.C. !


----------



## Rosebud

keef, where did you get the idea I was offended?  I thought I just asked if that was what you were thinking.

Umbra, So I popped another temple and it didn't show, so i gently went looking for it and it was growing a root laterally but the seed head was firmly on and stuck. So I took the seed head off and kinda stuck it so it was headed north. well it started growing or stretching but the seed heads membrane was still on it. While removing it I pulled it up by the root. So I planted for the 4 th time, and that little tough baby is making it.  I think i have 2 girls of LA conf.  so excited.  Still no boys showing. I thought boys ALWAYS showed first... to be cont.


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose, very good news. Yes males normally show first, but there are always exceptions. It might mean that the other 2 will be female as well. Many of my seeds have very tough shells. I always recommend to scuff them, I always do. I told Thunderfudge the same thing. The freebies I have given away, that is the most common issue...tough shells. I scuff them then soak them in kelp extract and water. Kelp has gibberellic acid and it helps with the male to female ratio, for about 10 minutes, then into paper towels.


----------



## umbra

Keef some of the gifted seeds are restricted. There were terms that I agreed to about access that would prohibit me from sharing. But any of the ones I have bought are fair game. Yes I think there might be a couple breeding projects that OFC could help me out with.


----------



## Rosebud

I have always started seeds in soil, but I have to listen to you cause, your umbra.  Scuff them with sandpaper?  Now that i know, i will watch the others for that tough shell. You aren't kidding. I had to do 3 surgeries..and the little trouper is just fine.

Wouldn't that be awesome to get 4 girls? not for ofc if they were hoping for seeds.


----------



## umbra

I made a scuff box from a stick matches box and lined the inside with 600 grit wet/dry sandpaper. I put the seeds inside and shake them for a couple of minutes. It's not very high tech, lol, but it works quite well. If no male LA Con, you have a few things going so another male might be good for a cross.


----------



## Rosebud

You know what might be good is the Harijuana from Canada. Supposed to be 27% THC tested... that might be a good knockout cross. I have a sativa boy in the bathtub now, but i wouldn't want to muddy up LA with a sativa. 

What is the high like on the Temple x?  Would that work too? I have one almost ready to show..

That scuffing box sounds perfect.


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm sorry for pushing your buttons !-- I found that button early and should have left it alone !- I got lit and my warped mind said wouldn't it be fun to mess with Rose !-- Can't explain the why !-- I thought U were gonna ban me for messing with U about Nurse Larry seed early in the thread !-- I'm sorry I pick on U guys sometimes !-- One thing though -- I can't promise I won't do it again !


----------



## Keef

While I'm at it !- Umbra - Cuz ain't no body trying to hustle seed from U either !-- I been thinking about what happens to the O.F.C. at the end of prohibition !--  Do we morph into somekind of coop ?-- Or just go away -- Somebody tell me what does the O.F.C. become !-- As long as it's purpose is to grow the best weed we can -- I'm down !- but one question - after prohibition ends - if I scored a beach side  Canna store /cafe thang - Will ya'll help me stock it ?


----------



## Rosebud

keef, you hit my button with NurseLarry. I had known you 5 minutes if that. I am not easy. lol

I didn't have a button about  LAConfidential. I think it is a good idea.


----------



## umbra

Rose the temple is a sativa high, very energy related...very much the satori high, but with some bottom end. Temple is ssh x William's wonder. I used a ssh dominant female that had only a little WW traits. Keef, I never thought anybody was trying to hustle seeds from me. Some beans I have plenty of and some I don't have much of. I have seeds that I don't know what's in them anymore, and they're marked unknown. Some other unknowns are marked skunky. That could be just about anything, lol. I was working on a RoadKill Skunk project a few years back and I think these are from that project. Then I have a bunch of auto flowering crosses that I didn't do much with while starting the CBD autos. No idea how well the auto gene did in the cross, but I have a 1000 count aspirin bottle filled with purple cheese x temple beans.


----------



## Rosebud

I love SSH!  Oh boy, I can't wait to taste the Temple then.  I will look up Williams Wonder.  I was just thinking this morning that i would like to grow some SSH.  This stuff i call purple haze has ssh for a parent. Black Dahlia for a parent too I think.

I hope mine is a girl but now that i know she is tough, i will get better germination results I bet.


----------



## umbra

I know Benny did a Black Dahlia, but if I'm not mistaken it was based on Riot's black dahlia which is gdp x blackrose. The temples that my son and I did were very lemony, so very ssh dominant. The bpu = blackberry kush x purple chitrali x ubekistani hashplant tasted like a berry hash. Maybe that helps in expectations some.


----------



## umbra

William's Wonder is an unknown, but believed to be afghani


----------



## Rosebud

YUM!  Now I really can't wait to try that.  

The flowers I got from benny to make medicine for him were so purple they were black. That was such good smoke. I have that one girl in the big 20 gallon pot and the other girl in the bathtub with a male.  The seeds were not very viable. Lots of them were thrown out before sowing as i could smash them easily. So out of all, maybe 8 seeds  i got only 2 females and one male i like. I hope to keep this going.


----------



## umbra

I have known many breeders on line, but only recently have actually met some of them. I did a cross with black dahlia, but never referred to it as such. I simply referred to it as gdp x blackrose and the cross I did as (gdp x blackrose) x gage's testers. 1 of the breeders I recently met but have known online, sent me some seeds to test. He never even asked me if I was interested in testing for him. He was part of an auction at Riot's site. I won a pack of Mota's sour turbo from Gage and he included them with the auction seeds. They weren't even marked. They were (chem d x grape stomper) x (chem d x sour d). The chem d x sour d was elite genetics snowman. So I bred those to Riot's black dahlia. Then I gave them away for free at cannazon. Gage and Riot don't get along and Gage made a big deal about it to me. Pffft nonsense.


----------



## umbra

I have 10,000 of these


----------



## Keef

Rose - I'm sorry for giving U a hard time !-- I had a chip on my shoulder about mods !-- I didn't think I'd last more than a day or two so I started picking !-- Thanks for not banning me and showing me that all mods aren't Nazis !- I think we got a good thing going here and I don't want to screw it up !  Now sometimes I get lit and come up with some grandios plan -- Ya'll don't forget I got brain damage and every idea ain't a good idea !


----------



## Rosebud

I got banned here once myself so I get it. lol  I am glad you guys are here.


----------



## Keef

Well U guys know I always keep a pure line even when I'm playing at breeding -- I'll always have girls in bloom - I'll be keeping my black line Widow - the Tranquil Elephantizer -- Waiting on Williams Wonder -- Looks like this T.E. - Widow cross is gonna be a keeper according to the Gloman - And I hope to add that Strawberry Rhino -- So if someone has some special pollen that they think would work with one of my girls -- I'll make the introductions !-- Got plan for some Willy pollen already !  Then of course a Strawberry Willy !-- gonna get complicated !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, had a bunch of reading to catch up on today, lots has happened in the ofc. I'm starting a new grow, dropped six seeds. I'll start a journal.


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !-- What cha germing ?-- I've been getting the seed itch !- These Willy seed better hurry up and get here !-- I'm only allowed to observe until the plants are ready for aero !--


----------



## Hippie420

Well, the plan for the Old Hen didn't quite go as expected. Asked for the bulb, she beaned me in the head with it and socked me in the gonads. Says I tried that trick back in '89. She's got a good memory.
(Seriously, I've never laid a hand on her. She's WAY too dangerous.)

If you folks catch yourselves stoned and bored, google or ebay ford transit connect. Find a pic of a '10-'13 and tell me what would look best for the base coat; national school bus yellow or a bright, viper red. General consensus around here is either leave it white or 50/50 red/yellow. Gotta figure it out by fall at least.


----------



## Hippie420

Done the leg work for ya's. Only yellow one I could find was a taxi. 

View attachment Ford-Transit-Connect-Taxi-Boston - Copy.jpg


View attachment $_4nn - Copy.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. i'm dragging this morning. i have changed my eating habits, and started working out in the evenings. lost 17 pounds this month, but last night i was just weak so i didn't work out as heavy as i should have. this morning i'm stiff as all get out. i guess i need to add other things to my workout. yall have a great day and i'll try to check in later.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Well, the plan for the Old Hen didn't quite go as expected. Asked for the bulb, she beaned me in the head with it and socked me in the gonads. Says I tried that trick back in '89. She's got a good memory.
> (Seriously, I've never laid a hand on her. She's WAY too dangerous.)
> 
> If you folks catch yourselves stoned and bored, google or ebay ford transit connect. Find a pic of a '10-'13 and tell me what would look best for the base coat; national school bus yellow or a bright, viper red. General consensus around here is either leave it white or 50/50 red/yellow. Gotta figure it out by fall at least.


if you go yellow look at corvette chrome yellow. red would have to be porsche india red, i got a couple gallons of viper red and it is a little dark, but not as dark as bolero red.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie how you gonna fit 11 long haired friends of Jesus in the chartreuse micro buss


----------



## Kraven

Keef I dropped some BC Purple Kush x Herijuana.


----------



## Rosebud

I vote red.

Good morning Kraven and all ya all!


----------



## yooper420

Well good morning OFC. Missed a whole day and nobody noticed, but I still be vertical, I think. Stupid modern contraption anyway. Think ya`ll call it a computer, I call it my biggest PITA. Can`t live with it or can`t live without it. Stupid modern contraption anyway.  Another wake and bake gotta be in order, cause i missed the first one. You know, late to bed, up 3 hours later, my normal routine.


----------



## yooper420

RED, RED, RED. There I voted Hippie.


----------



## Rosebud

giggy said:


> morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. i'm dragging this morning. i have changed my eating habits, and started working out in the evenings. lost 17 pounds this month, but last night i was just weak so i didn't work out as heavy as i should have. this morning i'm stiff as all get out. i guess i need to add other things to my workout. yall have a great day and i'll try to check in later.




Giggy, Are you trying to make yourself sick? I lost 25 pounds in 7 months!  Slow down.  Eat more.. that is not a healthy weight loss even if some was water that is too much too fast. Please take care of your self. 

love, your mother,
rose


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Hippy - I vote for a wrap !- what ever U want printed - then they wrap the car with the print !- Maybe a wrap around with a Grateful Dead concert pic ! Working on a monumental buzz today !


----------



## Keef

My mistake - Hippy paints everything Red - just like Yoop said !-- it'll end up red !


----------



## Rosebud

my house is red. it is the best color.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I've own numerous cars and motorcycles painted red. Now a wrap of say Europe '72 with the kid with the ice cream cone on his forehead, hhmmmm.


----------



## thegloman

Good Morning OFC!
I think somebody must be mad at me.  We've had so much rain I've lost 3 pot plants, 1 tomato plant and a whole bed of onions & peppers.  
Gonna have to build up the soil around my plants so water will run away from them till it turns dry again then dig it back out so they can capture more water then.
Won't be long & I'm gonna have this cannibas growing down to a science.
I learn a lot from my failures & advice I get from here.  THANKS Y'ALL!

Keef wanted me to post some pics for him so here goes.  

NOPE! It won't let me upload them.  Sorry, they need to have their extensions changed but I don't know how if they even can.    Sorry


----------



## yooper420

gloman, always a PITA loading pictures i found out. Gotta do `em one at a time. If someone knows how to load  multiple pictures please tell us computer dummies how.


----------



## Hippie420

My last personal car was red. My current truck is red. My last two Harleys are red. I bought the bus with the idea of painting it red. Something tells me red is gonna win.

I thought about wraping it. I can get the wrap for $1700 without installation. I can buy a butt load of paint for that kind of money, and it'll last longer than the vinyl. Besides, I love playing with my airbrush.

The Pullet is holding out for yellow. When I went to check out a Cruse for her, her only request was "no red". Found a silver '15 with a little over a hundred miles on it from test drives. Sitting next to it was a midnight blue (damn near black) '14 with 14 miles on it with leather seats, power moon roof, premium sound system and every bell and whistle you could order. It was six bills more. Called the kid, and the first thing she asked was, "Is it red?". I told her if it was red, it would be MINE!


----------



## Keef

We were playing show and tell yesterday and I wanted to show what I do !-- Hope they come thru !  I'll explain when we get the pics posted !- This phone is needs to die !-- I can only share one photo at a time in an e-mail !


----------



## Keef

Took a nap !- Time for an afternoon burn !


----------



## Hippie420

Here's Keef's pics. He said he'd do the 'splainin'. 

View attachment IMAG0483.jpg


View attachment IMAG0575.jpg


View attachment IMAG0577.jpg


----------



## Keef

Who been taking pics of my grow ?--  The first pics shows the guts of my aero system !-- The second is bloom -- the box on the right is a.month ahead of the box on left -- All the plants are from my pink line Widow - I'll have another group to move to lol on the first !--- the last pic is my nursery/ veg./grow -- the box on the left is my black line Widow and the purple collars are the T.E. !  In 6 weeks I'll have all 8 bloom boxes up and running !-- the middle and box on the right are full of revegges -- get them hethy and run them thru again !  --- So that's what I call a Sea of Green /- Aero /- under LEDs !


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippy !---


----------



## Kraven

Nice lil micro grow you got going on Keef, whats your yield, is it bi weekly or monthly ? Either way what a nice perpetual set-up bro


----------



## umbra

very nice setup. the TE I have outside, the leaves are bigger than a dinner plate. Just setup the box I used 15 years ago, lol. I need more space...waiting on NCH to start the build out.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Guys !-- I get the Hippy to post a few pics once in awhile so my peeps know I'm not making stuff up !- Kraven ask if it was bi - weekly  --Yep. !-  -- tihe .tricky part is timing -- 6 weeks, after a clone or reveg is ready is in veg. It 's ready for bloom !-- I have to work with a plant that finishes in about 60 days - Move some to bloom every two weeks and --4 X 15 = 60 -- harvest - move another group to bloom and that's my rotation !-- Kraven ask about harvest weight !- The plan is 2 boxes in a group which is about a square meter or yard !- The goal is 500 grams per meter !-- I may be a dreamer but I got a fair to middlin change of growing a kilo a month out of a walk in closet and an unused shower stall !-


----------



## Kraven

Sounds good Keef. That might be attainable 600g is 1.32 lbs so that would be a good grow in my opinion.


----------



## Keef

Did U see the rosemary in each box.?-- no more spidermites !--  My biggest problem with my grow is having enough clones to maintain the rotation !- Switching to RO water bout wiped me out cause it has no cal/ mag in it !-- That Reverse Osmosis filter cost about $125 and is worth it even if U used just to make drinking water !-- easy installation - my is mounted under bathroom sink ! Took about 15 min.


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome on the rosemary Keef. Looks like you got it figured out.

Hippie, how bout orange?  A nice classy orange.  That would be a compromise, red and yellow equalling orange and all.


----------



## Keef

We working it Rose !- Everytime I think I got it all figured out a disaster happens - Dog Pecker Knats got me when I started in dirt -- switched to aero ( by cutting the plants down and re- rooted the tops-They had almost recovered when the spidermites moved in !--  my cure was almost as bad as the disease-- I dunked them in soapy water and stuck them back under the lights -- burnt my sheet to pieces - enough survived for me to rebuild -- Everything is up and running and I'm gonna switch two boxes every two weeks when I changed to RO water !-- Lost about 3/4 of my grow by the time I got things back under control !  We'll see what happens next !


----------



## yooper420

Who`s ready to sit down and burn a couple bowls ? Been fightin` computer gremlins all day again. Passwords do not work. I do not talk computer speak or understand it either.


----------



## Keef

U guys may not understand why I don't just switch to dirt - it would be much easier !-- Well it boils down to production per meter per year !-- In the same space that they get one maybe two harvest per year -- I run my rotation in the same amont of space and can get a harvest every two weeks !-- Don't need to match them quanity per harvest !- I'll be harvesting about 20 times in the same time they grow their once a year harvest !!--


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- better toke up !-- I'm working on a legendary buzz down here !-- Oh !-- about my rotation -- 8 feet ceilings -- I only need 4 ft. To finish an indica -- I'll be stacking SOGs  soo.er or later !- That means doubling the production in the same amount of space !-- When they say there is 6 months till the end of prohibition -- I start 4 of these " grow units " I 'm working on !-- There was also the mention of $20- 25 each for clones -- 100 twice a month is no problem !--


----------



## Keef

Sorry I forgot !- Hey in that pic of my bloom U can see my PPM pen and pH meter - is that the kind U guys use ?--


----------



## joe36

Hi everyone I just wanted to introduce myself to the old farts club. I hope I fit in. I am defiantly an old fart. I was big into the pot hobby during the 70s and 80s but was out of things for the last 30 years. I just started smoking seriously again about 6 months ago but won&#8217;t be doing much waking and baking as I am retired and on a fixed so I will have to wait for the first grow to come in before there is a lot of smoke in the house. I have just started working on a new grow room. It should be ready to crack seed in about 2 weeks. It will be small but enough for me and the wife. From what I see I am at the right place and will learn a lot from you folks. 
 I don&#8217;t get on the computer a lot. It goes in spells but will keep in touch. With a bit of luck will be waking and baking with all of you soon. 
God knows I could use it. 
The reference to god is just rhetorical. I am a traditional Buddhist which just means I a  atheist looking for a better way.

Joe


----------



## giggy

morning to the ofc,WAKE AND BAKE. another day at that cuss word for most of yall. joe welcome to the ofc.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, Are you trying to make yourself sick? I lost 25 pounds in 7 months!  Slow down.  Eat more.. that is not a healthy weight loss even if some was water that is too much too fast. Please take care of your self.
> 
> love, your mother,
> rose


rose i haven't stopped eating, i eat three times a day and maybe a late snack. i just don't eat as much. it has made a big difference, and i have started lifting weights again as well as getting on my health ryder. i'm adding the bike this weekend. i have been walking a lot, well i have to to get to my plants and have to take 10 gallons of water when i go to water. it is all working out. a little later in the season i'll be taking even more water. thank you for your concern, but i'm staying on top of it.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Welcome to the O.F.C. Joe !--  U don't have to be high to hang out -- but it helps!--Ugh !- I'm still trying to figure out which way is up !  I need my pipe and a big cup of coffee !-- Later !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Morning Joe. Its going to be a hot 1 today and I am going to be climbing on some roof to check the emissions out of a lab. Concerned they may be venting mutated genetic diseases directly into the atmosphere.


----------



## Keef

Joe - have U decided what to plant ?--  What growth medium U gonna use ? - all dirt is not created equally !-- Outside a sativa variety is best !- Indoors a good indica is the ticket ! -- Any problems -- One of the brothers got the solution !-- Be nice to have another aero pharmer - U saw the pics of what I do on the previous page !-- Teach U if U want to learn !-- That White Widow I grow is almost 2 years old !-- Those 2 boxes in bloom are all clones from the same plant !   Anyway U need help just ask !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Cuz sometimes U say too much about what U do !-- Be careful !!--  Knowing too much can be a liability !-


----------



## yarddog

Good tip for the match box. I've never heard of scuffing the beans. Anyone care to elaborate for me??


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!  Going to be 110 this weekend..YUCK, this is June... so glad we don't have global warming. It has never been this hot in June.

Gantt, the seeds umbra are talking about have a very hard shell. Then inside the shell is another tough membrane. By scuffing them they can absorb the water better and start to break down the shell easier.  I have never had a shell so hard as the ones he scuffs. I have never had to do that before but will with these seeds.
It is a good tip for hard to germinate seeds.

Time to smoke um if you got um.


----------



## yarddog

So scuffing is not really needed most of the time. Just for the exception I guess. I have always just dropped mine in the dirt to germinate. Haven't had the best success, but it was bagseed so I didn't care. Really don't want to ruin the store bought if I can help it.   What is a good way?


----------



## joe36

Hi Keef 
 Im just starting on a new room so not a lot is determined yet. 
It will be in doors 30 inches by 5 foot with room to expand to 5 or 6 foot by 5 foot. It is just for me and the wife so we dont need a lot. 3-4 grams a day would be great!
I have posted a few questions in the grow room setup and design forum but lighting choices will be determined by the answers I get and the lighting fixtures I have on hand.
The dirt choices are probably going to be a couple pots of dirt, type to be determined but mostly hydroponic eventually all hydroponic.
I like your setup and defiantly want and have a lot to learn.
The seed on hand is Northern lights and a variety of bag seed from some very good pot.

Joe


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !- Did U ever look up Williams Wonder ?-- I always look varieties up at seedfinders - Any way -- it's high THC and High CBDs !-- Ask Umbra about how the T.E.  drop your B/P - 10 points on the first exhale -- Expecting Willy any day and I got a T.E. girl for him !-- The Willy - T.E. cross gonna be some fine medicine !-- Especially the extracts !-- Hippy -- RWS had a suggestion about your van since U can airbrush !--- She say start with your candy apple red up front and fade it to a rich purple toward the back !-- Clean !!


----------



## Keef

Joe - there is a lot to think of when planning a grow room !-- I'm in the same boat as U - just trying to grow enough for household use !-- When U have enough to smoke we'll teach U how to make Cannacaps !-- U get many more health benefits from eating weed than just smoking it !-- Plus you'll like a good cannacap buzz -- right now I'm buying brickweed / bag weed or whatever U call it to make caps and smoking my Widow !


----------



## umbra

gantt said:


> So scuffing is not really needed most of the time. Just for the exception I guess. I have always just dropped mine in the dirt to germinate. Haven't had the best success, but it was bagseed so I didn't care. Really don't want to ruin the store bought if I can help it. What is a good way?


 I took a match stick box and lined the inside with some 600 grit wet/dry sandpaper. Then I put seeds in the box and shake. Most of the seeds I make need to be scuffed. My understanding is that this occurs when high nute levels are used through out the seed maturation period. This happens because I mix my grows with seed production and flower production, and the nutes favor the flower production.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Joe - have U decided what to plant ?-- What growth medium U gonna use ? - all dirt is not created equally !-- Outside a sativa variety is best !- Indoors a good indica is the ticket !


 
Great advice for anyone in the Texass area, but up here in Yankee Land, we do the direct opposite. Indicas for outdoors, 'cause that's the only thing that'll finish by winter, and sativas inside because as long as you pay the power bill, they can take as long as necessary.


----------



## Keef

Well played Hippy !- A fine example of 2 things being equally true !-- For me the plan is factory farming!-- one meter of veg feeding 4 meters of bloom for a bimonthly harvest !-- I get this " Unit " working right --- I can run as many as I want !- -- I'd love to have a mother room with about 18 moms just waiting to be cloned !--


----------



## Kraven

Hi all home for lunch, be glad when today is over, a staff member injured a resident and now I have to finish the investigation before calling AHCA and law enforcement today. I hate it when I see an elder resident being abused, I'm gonna have the perp behind bars before the sun sets tonight. This is the sad part of my job as a Risk Manager, but I will ensure the residents are safe before leaving the building tonight.... I'm angry and need to say adult words.!!


----------



## Keef

I got a question !-- If the world was gonna end or something and U could only save 5-- let's say 10 weed varieties -- Which ones would U save ?-- Is 5 enough ?-- Anyway I hope U guys and dolls will give up some 411 on your favorites !-- Let's make a list !-- not ranked 1 thru 10 - just which 10 !-- 5 indicas and 5 sativas ?-  I'm keeping this T.E. !- case closed !


----------



## Keef

Green Santa did a drive by on me today !-- He brought me - 7 fresh cut Strawberry Rhino clones - in nice shape !-- some S.R. seed -- some S.R. X White Widow seed -- and to cap it off a pack of Williams Wonder seed !  The clones are under light and looking O.K. for taking a 3 day trip!


----------



## Rosebud

sativa's:  Satori, Girl scout cookies, Alaska thunder F, Super Silve Haze, C99

Indica: papaya.  (tell you more in October after tasting La Confidential and others.)


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- Might seem like I asked that question just to make rsmall talk !-- Truth is I have never had access to enough varieties to have an opinion !-- I quess I was fishing for info !-- Knowledge is power !-- I still think I'd go for some of the old legendary varieties-- Chem Dawg -- Thai ( on them little bitty sticks like they do ) -- Some Of that Jamaican Blue Mountain Ganga might work !-- What's that Hawaiian mountain jewel ?-- some Columbian -- help me here !


----------



## Rosebud

I grew columbia gold a few years ago. It was good. It still made me laugh like it did when i was a kid... That was fun.

Thai stick,now that was awesome. Fun stuff that thai stick.  I don't know if the legendary varieties are as strong as the hybrids.

I am smoking some satori that has been cured 8 months and it is still a bit soft and moist.. it is good. Better now than last time i tried it.


----------



## Kraven

Yea i found where i put my last jar of BF Nightshade last week and it had a date of 7/14 on it.....needless to say it whooped me first time out, I'm now getting good at smoking her again, forgot how strong she was.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, let's get the WAKE AND BAKE going. happy fry-day.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. Happy Fryday to all. Will join in on the "wake and bake" to get the Fryday started off the right way. Gotta do it before the computer gremlins get to me again today.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC, yes TGIF. My favorite strains change so often a list would never work. I would be bored if I only had 5 or 10 strains to smoke, lol. NCH's chem 91 would definitely be 1 of them, though. I love that weed.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning. Hippie I think next year I'll just do 6 skunk #1's. Since half of all hybrids are half skunk anyway. You liked it last year.
These girls took off after the solstice. They know they only have so much time to get 6 fee tall or more. But they are waist high by the 4th of July, and my legs are long.

The Holland's hope  are putting a second set of stems off the main stalk at some limb sites. So instead of 2 stems there will be 4  at some spots. . I have never seen that before.

Has anybody ever tried Organocide? It was recommended at the store. Said it kills all soft body bugs and mold also. All organic sesame oil is the base.   Just don't want to put anything on them till I hear some opinions.  sounds good, bugs/mold /organic.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh!- need more coffee and my pipe -- for an attitude adjustment -- cause right now I had just as soon shoot a mofo as talk to him !- I be back with a better attitude - just give me a minute !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good friday morn peeps.

bozzo, i googled your organicide as i have never heard of it. Mixed reviews. Some say it doesn't work. some love it for orchids.   

I guess if your going to get it only use it on one plant... I saw no reviews for marijuana use. But it was a quick search.

Umbra, never had the pleasure of smoking any of nch's stuff, but i love that guy.

Keef, get better stat.


----------



## Keef

That's better !- Hey that question about top 5 or 10 varieties ?-- What my stoned mind was trying grasp  is root varieties !- Like Bozzo said sometimes it seems like skunk is in half the hybrids !-- Things like Chem Dawg !-- Legendary and varieties with Unknown parentage that have changed the weed world !-  What varieties are the root varieties of what we smoke today ?


----------



## Keef

Seedfinders is my bible - descriptions of over 7,000 varieties - my fav app they got is a small little icon that says "Map this Sheet"-- shows the hertige and crosses !-- 300+ legendary and Unknown varieties - several hundred clone only varieties -- Love that place !


----------



## Kraven

Seedfinder is a good spot Keef. Morning ofc, took off at 11 today since it was raining and I just wanted to come home and sit on my porch and smoke while drinking coffee.  Its nice, there is a constant slow roll of thunder and the rain comes and goes, not bad weather just a good rainy day. DON is going to deal with the state investigators today, I finished my investigation last night so now it's just show and tell time. Makes me angry someone would hurt somebody, but I found out who the person was and they are sitting in the LCSO jail now....job finished, resident safe. I am now going to enjoy my weekend knowing my residents are safe


----------



## Keef

Kraven enjoy it as a reward for doing a good and right thing !--looks like I'll get at least 1-2 surviving Strawberry Rhino clones and I have some seed !-- The jewel I haven't mentioned is the Strawberry Widow -- I got seed !!!-- Williams Wonder seed came in !-- I'm on cloud nine !-- What to do ?- What to do ?-- Got to get some Willy pollen on that only Tranquil Widow in existance !-- Yeah !- We breeding a monster !  I couldn't get that Chem BX3 but Rose done put me on the trail lot another Dawg !- Chem -91-- I got a leash and I'm coming for my Dawg !


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Good friday morn peeps.
> 
> bozzo, i googled your organicide as i have never heard of it. Mixed reviews. Some say it doesn't work. some love it for orchids.
> 
> I guess if your going to get it only use it on one plant... I saw no reviews for marijuana use. But it was a quick search.


that's what I did sprayed on one. and used the rest of the quart on my grapes. they are close to my pot. so if they get mold it could spread .
I don't care if it works, I just care it does no harm. I don't have any problems now, so I will watch it for a week and see.


----------



## Rosebud

good  bozzo, keep us posted how it works, thank you.


----------



## Kraven

Hope everyone's fryday is going well. Sparking up a bowl, wife is fixing to off to a hen party so I'm gonna get baked and watch a movie with some homemade ice cream.


----------



## Keef

I got a nice buzz and no real worries !-- Toking up for a beach trip !-- Think I'll take my pipe -- cast net  ?- yea or nay ?


----------



## yarddog

Yea


----------



## umbra

3 canna caps and 2 rice crispy treats later, the pool is fine. Do nuthin fryday


----------



## Hippie420

Kravenhead said:


> ........ so I'm gonna get baked and watch a movie with some homemade ice cream.


 

Chocolate?


----------



## yooper420

Gonna sneak in a few pictures while the OFC sleeps. Anyway, all these plants are 4 weeks old. All were topped 5 days ago.
Ghost Train Haze #9 x Ghost Train Haze #9 - 4 of `em
Strawberry Kush x White Rhino - 3 of `em
Forest Fire - 3 of  `em 

View attachment IMG_0580.jpg


View attachment IMG_0579.jpg


View attachment IMG_0578.jpg


View attachment IMG_0577.jpg


View attachment IMG_0576.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Looks good yooper.  I'm up at at it this morning. About to head outside and change a set of CV axles and then go pick up my soil, nutes, fan and light. Going to be a busy day!!  Hope to plant some beans by Tuesday.


----------



## giggy

morning gantt and the rest of the ofc. gantt good luck today.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning gantt and the rest of the OFC. Thanks for the good words. We gotta get a "wake and bake" session going. So grab a cup of coffee and a bowl and let`s have at it. It`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy, ya snuck in while my one finger typing skills were on display.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Healthy looking buggers Yoop !--


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Gonna sneak in a few pictures while the OFC sleeps. Anyway, all these plants are 4 weeks old. All were topped 5 days ago.
> Ghost Train Haze #9 x Ghost Train Haze #9 - 4 of `em
> Strawberry Kush x White Rhino - 3 of `em
> Forest Fire - 3 of  `em


that's ok i got a buzz and forgot to pour me a cup of coffee. nice plants yoop. i noticed that under my led the plants tend to stay shorter and do massive roots. this is a new light to me so i guess i got some learning. i think it shocked them when they went outside. they are starting to grow now but they were slow to start. one gth a easy 3', with three behind it at different stages. white elephant starting to make improvements. i dropped a white widow x big bud fem, hope it turns out nice too. got some others but i'll hold off on the info on them, they are in their own spot away from the others.


----------



## giggy

morning keef.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, yoop I just dropped two GTH # 9 x GT #9 myself this morning, hoping for a girl, had two PK x Heri that did not germ so was hoping to sneak in some of this as I have been wanting to run it since I got it. Got my bowl, and coffee. Storms rolling in gonna be a great day to chill and get buzzed.


----------



## bozzo420

Good girls yoop. I see your going natural control for pests.


----------



## bozzo420

the last 5 days my plants have taken off. It's like they knew when the solstice was. The next day ,they started growing everywhere. running out of side room real fast. I wish I had a spot in the ground for my potted plant, but I have no room anywhere.  It's sucking so much water, I have to water her twice some days. The pot was feather lite when I went out this morning. I guess I should get her some before she wilts.
that organacide is just like neem oil except it is sesame  oil. It shined up the leaves, but no harm so far.  might be worth a single application now. but never in bud. I don't like oily buds.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, that GTH is going to be my winter indoor grow. Love sativas!

Supposed to be rainy and cold all day. Might start making my pillows for the bus. Got some really rude pattern cloth. Been forty years or better since I laid hands on a sewing machine. I'll count my fingers before and after to make sure the tally is the same.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Keef,
Good morning Kravenhead,
Good morning Hippie,
Thanks for the good thoughts guys. Yes sir on the pest control, have grown Marigolds with every grow of mine. Bought one small pot of Marigolds 11 years ago, just save the seeds. You will have a thousand seeds in no time. Gonna say something that I hope don`t jinx me. The only bug that I have ever had in my grow room have been mosquitos. The proof of that lies in the red dots on the walls. 
Hippie, careful now, don`t sew ya fingers to the cushions. 
Me luv Sativas too.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I thought that thing we were calling a White Elephant  that U had died !-- That's great news it's still alive !- I thought the Gloman had the only one still alive !-- He got a girl that's thriving !- I hear he may even make some clones !-- That beast is gonna make a great mother !-- My C.F.O. and research assistant  will start me some seed Monday or so !-- She actually did the pollen transfer and bred this W.E. that we gotta call Tranquil Widow !-- Gonna start 4 Williams Wonder and maybe 4 Strawberry Widow seed !-- These were bred by one of our own !- I have high hopes !


----------



## Keef

Can we kick off an Afternoon Burn now ?-- Oops !- Too late - I already started !


----------



## umbra

The Great Carnac says.......Green Santa coming your way


----------



## Keef

That dude do get around !-- Now I don't know what to do !-- New Blood coming to the O.F.C. !!-  Mane I took some caps and fired up a pipe about the time they kicked in -- All's well in my little stoned world !


----------



## Rosebud

107* here:cry:  My pooor plants.


----------



## bozzo420

that's hot Rose.  D************* hot.  Poor babies


----------



## umbra

we are at 105, lol. I gave them all a good drink before I jumped in the pool


----------



## Keef

Oh !- Rose !-- It usually doesn't get that hot here until late July , early August - Stays that way until early Croptober !-- Everything is Brown by August !-- Poor plants !- I feel your pain !-- The nute solution in the bottom of my boxes reaches 80 degrees I get White Slime !-- gonna do a spidermite treatment tonight !-- Up north the winter wipes out a lots of pest !- Down here they live and thrive 365 !-- It's not a war U can win !-- it is a constant battle !-- Best Wishes to the babies Rose !


----------



## Keef

Last August - I saw a coyote chasing a rabbit and it was so hot - they was both walking !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, finished up my evening garden. Things seem to be rolling along nicely. Time for a fatty and some ice cold moonshine....hello Saturday night.


----------



## Keef

Did some pharming today myself !- gotta run my boxes overnight to get the pH stablized !-- Comes out the RO tap at a pH of 4.7 -- after 24 hours it stabilizes at 5.7 -- U bring that 4.7 water up to 6 right out the tap -- U come back the next day and it might be 7.8 !-- U saw my boxes ?- moving 2 boxes of 15 each to bloom tommorrow !-- Bloom be half full !- Of the 7 fresh cut Strawberry Rhino clones I was gifted it looks like 2-3 might just live !--


----------



## yooper420

Think it`s about time for a night time burn. Anywho I`m firing up a bowl of LA Confidential to go with my ice water. Any joiners ?


----------



## Hippie420

Count me in. I'm hitting the bubble pipe. It's some I made two years ago. Still tastes great and kicks as hard as it ever did.


----------



## Kraven

I'm up and burning one, with my coffee...morning all.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Kraven and the rest of the OFC. Coffee just got done, so now I can join in on the "wake and bake".


----------



## Kraven

Starting my second cup /bowl...joining ya yoop :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Still trying to figure out which way is up !- Need coffee - Need pipe !  -Later !


----------



## giggy

morning krav, yoop and the rest of the ofc. got my bowl packed and coffee is almost done.

hey yoop then gth are going ape, i said yesterday one was a good 3', but i think it is more like 4'. i gotta go and move them further back in the brush so when my father inlaw picks black berries he doesn't see them. they are growing at a very rapid rate. 

keef yes i still got the white elephant, it acted sickly but has since improved. it may have been from them being under my led then into the sun. the area51 rw75 keeps them compact and builds roots fast. i got a sour diesel bean i popped that goes in soil today, i think i'll try the full lights on it as i have only been running the white lights.


----------



## giggy

morning keef you slipped in on me.


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy - experiment with the distance the plants are from the light !-- U can even get an indica to stretch some by moving the light further from the plant !-- That's one reason Iike to grow in a Sea Of Green under LEDs !- the plants are roughly the same distance from the light !-- I run the red and white  -- ( red for bloom and white for veg) -- thru the whole cycle !- more light mean more light !-- I use the reflector series -- This will be pharm day for me !- move a group to bloom and take enough fresh cuts to replace them in veg !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy I meant to tell U that I have my LEDs somewhere between 12-18 inches above the plants .-- probably closer to 18 inches !--


----------



## yooper420

Different LED`s work better at different distances. Right now mine are at three feet above the plants for vegging. When switching to flowering, 12/12, the LED`s will be adjusted to two feet above. At least this is where I try to keep `em. Some Sativa`s will get closer when they they get about 4 1/2 feet tall. I have about 5  feet or so between the lights and the top of the pots.


----------



## Keef

That light distance is a tricky thing !-- I'm still working on it myself !-- U dirt farmers are gonna give me a hard time but I got no choice !-- I'll be starting a seed SOG in dirt this week !-- I don't like it and soon as they big enough I'll cut the top off and get it in a cloner !--  Dirt in my grow room !-- I don't like it !


----------



## umbra

the borg are back again. I bombed the tent and when I opened it this morning...webs everywhere. The little f..kers are actually getting bigger from it. This is why I use different pesticides, they build a tolerance quickly.


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- I feel your pain !-- I was content that my rosemary companion plant was the answer !-- Well last night before lights out -  RWS brought me a leaf and my loop !-- Little Bastids !-- there were only a couple but that means there is thousands !-- I'm reducing my jacked up pepper spray for tonight at lights out !-- I am trying one new treatment on one plant !- I will be spraying an infested plant with 91 % ISO alcohol - bottom and top of leaves and drying the plant under a fan - see if they like that sheet ! It's a minor Infestation - I see no webs !-- Anyway the battle continues !


----------



## Keef

If I had a grow in an out building or something !-- I would spray some bear mace in there every other week or so !-- gas they a** !


----------



## umbra

that is pretty much what I am doing. the fogger says it works in 2 hours, so I left them for 12 hours and they're dancing and having a good time


----------



## Rosebud

I am dealing with hot 112 degrees forcast. It has never been this hot in June.. My plants in pots are HOT.. mr rb and i moved all the pots into the shade.. 

get that borg Umbra, those bastards. You too keef.

i am also learning about leaf hoppers, i am going to win this one little blanks.


----------



## Keef

That's hot Rose !!-- Oh ! It's on with the spider mites !   Since I can remove my plants from the box and turn them upside down to spray the underside of the leaves I can exterminate them - but they'll be back !-- might have to get some of Yoop's  marigolds !-- The rosemary has saved me from a major infestation but it's not enough alone !


----------



## thegloman

What up OFC!
I been having some bad luck this year with water.  Now I've lost one of my ICE plants that was doing Real well till she had to stand in the water for the last 2 weeks.  I wanted to dig drainage ditches but I just couldn't do it by myself.  Good thing I got my eggs in a lot of baskets.
Y'All should see the "wild Patch"!  I went back & pulled males out.  There were around 25-30 showing balls. I'll go back in a few days & see if there are any more.
Several are showing early buds already.  I hope I can keep it down to a lite seeding.  I have plenty to throw down after harvest.  Next year I just go feed a time or two & harvest. Ya just gotta love the land where "Hemp" still grows wild.  

Hey keef, did any of the S.R. cuttings make it?
I think I'm going to get one of the TW cuttings to take root. I'm seeing little white bumps on the stem, but I'm not sure it will come back. The leaves are all yellow & wilting.  I cut 2 more from her yesterday with more flexible stems. Not so "woody". I'm hoping they will do better..  The mother is growing like a mmmm,,,,WEED! I'll pull her up this fall, bucket & all & take her indoors for the winter. Harvest her when she's ready & reveg. her in time to plant her outdoors again in the spring/summer.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yo Giggy - experiment with the distance the plants are from the light !-- U can even get an indica to stretch some by moving the light further from the plant !-- That's one reason Iike to grow in a Sea Of Green under LEDs !- the plants are roughly the same distance from the light !-- I run the red and white  -- ( red for bloom and white for veg) -- thru the whole cycle !- more light mean more light !-- I use the reflector series -- This will be pharm day for me !- move a group to bloom and take enough fresh cuts to replace them in veg !--





Keef said:


> Giggy I meant to tell U that I have my LEDs somewhere between 12-18 inches above the plants .-- probably closer to 18 inches !--



i had it at 12" but just moved it to 14" and turn the red on. i got a white widow x big bud under it till tomorrow. then it gets transplanted to it's new home and starts it's life in the sun. i dropped the sour diesel in the soil today so i hope to see it a couple days from now.


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Different LED`s work better at different distances. Right now mine are at three feet above the plants for vegging. When switching to flowering, 12/12, the LED`s will be adjusted to two feet above. At least this is where I try to keep `em. Some Sativa`s will get closer when they they get about 4 1/2 feet tall. I have about 5  feet or so between the lights and the top of the pots.



my new flower box will be just shy of 5', but i look forward to trying a clone rotation.


----------



## Keef

If that one is got white bumps it's rooting real soon !--  don't worry about the leaves turning yellow -- plant using it's energy to make roots !-  There are 3 of the S.R. clones that most would throw out but I think they'll live !--  they ain't dead yet !-- all I need is one to survive !-- Giggy when U first start a rotation U feel like U wasting space !- I started by moving some clones to bloom every month !   Now I'm doing the every two week thing !-- But - I work with tiny plants !-- I sent a batch of 30 reveged clones to bloom this morning - 6-8 inch plants !-- after two months they'll finish at about 18 inches !  Bunch of uniform kolas and a scattering of popcorn !


----------



## umbra

While we aren't at 107, it is hot here as well. I'm looking at 30% sun shade for the outdoor garden. I was at a local nursery picking up some bedding plants and notice almost everything was under shade cloth. Good 20* cooler. So I asked them about it. They claim plants do better under it. Hhmmm. Also running the old box under the screened porch, so it is 100+ degree plus a 400W hps in an enclosed box. Running the crazy light schedule I talked about. Plants are growing, dealing with the heat, and saving 70% in energy in veg. I decided to use some tangie clones because I know what to expect and some cheese x blues and snow diesel seedlings I had going.


----------



## Keef

Giggy and Gloman - U can play the numbers game with clones -- if for instance U want 5 clones but only one out of 3-4  survive - then take 20-25 fresh cuts !-- I'm a sloppy cloner !-- I get maybe 80% that will root !-- I take fresh cuts and they root in about two weeks then spend about 6 more weeks in veg before going to bloom !-- That is the Widow !-- this T.E. is making me work !-- she need a little more TLC than the Widow !-- Can't wait to see what that T.E.-- Widow cross is gonna do in bloom !--


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra it is 110 now. I was just talking to mr rb about that. we pulled all the plants in containers under the patio which is 10 degrees cooler. I am misting the plants to try to make up for the transpiration. The Nordle is the worst. THe LA confid's are doing fine.
The thing is for us to put up a shade cloth in the yard... would take someone other than mr rb in this heat. He has m.s. and can't be out in this. hmmm  Here is hoping the patio will work.

Good luck to you Umbra... Heading for 112.  Just talked to my gf at the oregon beach. she is turning on her heat..53 degrees there... wow


----------



## bozzo420

you guys got me worried, so I plucked 2 leaves to look at with the scope. one outdoor and one greenhouse. I see no eggs or bugs.  I have been treating every week with mity wash.  I think I will just continue with that till the ladybugs come in a couple of weeks.    I have decided not to treat the rest of my plants with the natural oils stuff. Organacide. It shined up the leaves , but the other 5 of the same strain look better than the one I treated.  So no more oil.


----------



## Rosebud

I agree with you bozzo. I can't stand neem oil.


----------



## joe36

Good morning every one
 I know I am new to the form so I hope that you will have a bit more patience with me this morning. I am not stoned and there for not a happy camper. Since I went into forced retirement I have not have the money to stay as happy as I would like and plan on remedying that with a bit of help from my friends. As soon as possible.  Work has started on a new grow room and am in the process of early design with all the usual setbacks. I know this is not the right form but if a bunch of old farts can&#8217;t understand another old fart that is computer illiterate and confused with early onset dementia. I guess no one can. What was the question again? O yes I am wanting to do a hydro system and have never tried this before, always a dirt farmer and although I can find a lot on hydro it all is getting jumbled up in my head as to what I really need. I was not kidding about the early onset of dementia. It makes things very annoying at times.  I am from a get it done DIY mentality.
Any how I have 6 foot wide 7 foot high 12 foot deep room to work with. This is the max. Dimensions at this time.  At a later date I can go to a bigger room but for now that is it. The intent is 3g to 6g a day continuous grow. I want to go with a flood and drain. Thinking 5 gal. Buckets, would anyone be willing to give me step by step instructions?
Do I need a shallow tray table to start the process or should I just use buckets to start? How many plants for 1000 watt light to start? I have lighting on hand from 250 watt to 2500 watt both HPS and Metal Halide. In just about any combination. I also have all the trimmings for a grow room but 0 experience with hydro and a limited although hopefully long time to still enjoy the hobby.
I am not to computer literate so for now no pics but if it is a must I will figure it out. PM would be great but a group would be good. I just don&#8217;t want to waste everyone&#8217;s morning.

Thanks to all.
Joe


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC,
Good morning joe36,
Glad you found our merry band of mischief makers. OK, I know what`s wrong. We need the morning ritual. Grab a cup of coffee in one hand and a bowl in the other and we gonna have a session of "wake and bake". That will get the day started off the OFC way. Then we can deal with the rest of it.


----------



## yooper420

joe36,
Some one will chime in to give ya some knowledge about hydro, I know nothing.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. welcome to the ofc joe, i know nothing about hydro, but love growing in dirt. good luck and stay healthy.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning Joe, welcome to the ofc. Hydro is sorta tough on a cheap budget. my suggestion is to stay in the dirt till you have some $ built up. I'm glad to get you introduced to the hydro community, and there is some DIY that can be done to lower costs, but it does have a learning curve if you have not grown pot indoors before. Just hang in there, we will help get you pointed in the right direction, now time for a bowl and some coffee....played hooky from w*&!....they pissed me off enough last week they only get 4 days this week.


----------



## yarddog

They only get 4 days from me this week too. No work Friday!!   Think I might take the dirt bike out for a day.


----------



## Kraven

lol forgot friday started a three day weekend


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.  Joe  I have never done hydro. Dirt farmer here. I go by the kiss rule .Keep it simple stupid. lol    getting to old to even think about hydro.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning old bastages...lol
Been busy with work and spending time with my Granddaughter,,so i havent been around much. Hope yas all have a great day.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Not much going on, just wrestling with my demons. Didn't get much sleep. Worried about nothing, lol.


----------



## yooper420

umbra, good morning sir. Completely understand sleep and wrestling with your demons. Mine allow me 3 and on a very good night 4 hours of sleep, which is few and far between.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Welcome Joe !- I grow aero - Pics on page 386 - it's easy and I can walk U thru it step by step if U are interested !-- After the Wake and Bake - I go to continue the battle of the spidermites !


----------



## Keef

Last night I put some bug spray in one of them things that melt those scented wax pellets and put it in the grow room all night !-- If it didn't kill the spider mites - I hope they had a bad night !


----------



## bozzo420

umbra, do your outdoor plants have the  mites ?I have had webs outdoors, but not since I have treated them before I see them. I can never get rid of them outdoors, but they are just feeder fish for the other bugs out there.
 I will have to top them girls again. I fimed 3 tops today. got to keep them to about 8 feet tall. They are already half way there.


----------



## thegloman

Morning Y'All

I have a new problem now. Not just the water, but there are all kinds of bugs now enjoying my plants & the swimming pools around them.  Supposed to rain again tonight till sat. then sun for a day or two.  I really should have planted in mounds this year.  If it ever gets dry enough I'll shovel dirt in around the base of the plants to make water run away from them, but it's too late for some of them.
I'll need to start more GTH#9.  The 3 I had drowned, along with some others.

I'm starting to consider a mild chemical bug spray.  I've always stayed organic before but this is bad.


----------



## Keef

Gloman this sounds like a job for Green Santa !-- U still got time for a fast finishing indica ?-- Bugs !-- I hate me some bugs -- Unlike that spider hugging Hippy !


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> umbra, do your outdoor plants have the mites ?I have had webs outdoors, but not since I have treated them before I see them. I can never get rid of them outdoors, but they are just feeder fish for the other bugs out there.
> I will have to top them girls again. I fimed 3 tops today. got to keep them to about 8 feet tall. They are already half way there.


 Its funny outside seems much better than inside in regards to the bugs. Outside I see predators on the plants. I have put ladybugs and praying mantis inside, but they don't stay long. Going to spray later on today.


----------



## Keef

We burning ?


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> We burning ?


Yeah we burnin. Just got home from the  J. O. B. 
Gots a fresh bowl and the wife's cookin chicken salad for dinner. 
Life is indeed good.


----------



## yooper420

I be burnin` one now.


----------



## umbra

burning


----------



## yooper420

Mebeafarmer, Youbeafarmer, Whobeafarmer ? Anyway, welcome to the Old Farts Club. We have a session of "wake and bake" each and every morning and throughout the day as needed. In other words , us old farts stay stoned all day long.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Looks like a bunch of sleepy heads this morning. I be up so, get a cup of coffee and a bowl and we gonna have at it. It`s wake and bake time in Curmudgeonland. Join me ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. farmer welcome to the ofc. coffee is smelling real good right now.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Gloman this sounds like a job for Green Santa !-- U still got time for a fast finishing indica ?-- Bugs !-- I hate me some bugs -- Unlike that spider hugging Hippy !



I ALWAYS got time for fast finishers.  I'm thinking I like the 5gal. bucket pots. I'll bring them indoors if they aren't ready before the weather turns.
I have the TW in a 5gal & she looks very happy.

I put together some super soil earlier this year & I don't think it cooked long enough, so I picked up a pkg. of Compost Tea, bubbled it up for 48hrs & watered my remaning plants with it. Indoor & out. The indoor girls started going crazy in just 2 days.  Next time I'll just add the Compost tea straight into the supersoil while it is cooking.


----------



## thegloman

7:57am in the morning & I'm on my 3rd round of W.& B.
My weeks schedule just got totaly changed & now I have nothing to do but try to save plants & re-plant.  I have some S.R. ready to go outdoors so I'll plant them in mounds to prevent drowning & later dig a mote around them to help retain water if it ever gets dry here.
Awe Shoot!  Lets make this session a double!


----------



## bozzo420

Gloman  I'm just getting up. So it's my first w&b.  Got to do what ever it takes to keep  them girls healthy.   I have 100% sand down a few inches. So drainage is never a problem here.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdieeeeee


----------



## yooper420

gloman,
what a bummer, drowned like a rat, huh ?

bozzo,
my place has sand down about an inch or two, sounds about the same as yours.

farmer,
puff, puff, pass.

hopper,
howdieeee


----------



## Keef

Sorry I'm late !-- Must have picked up a stomach bug !-- think I been trying to throw up my toenails !- Later


----------



## Keef

I was trying to answer a question Joe had about my rotation!- Cuz let me get back on my feet and I'll tell what I know !-  in the mean time google aerocloner - DWC might be an option also !-- Good dirt is always an option !- a rotation can be done in any medium !-  Well - I'M keeping down fluids but weak !- I be alright soon !


----------



## bozzo420

ordered my lady bugs. shipping keeps getting higher and higher. $43 for 18000 bugs and $40 for shipping. worth every dime.18000 is enough to put some out every day for 6 weeks. by then I have baby bugs.


----------



## Kraven

Sucks Keef, get better bro. Home early, wife got a job....we back on easy street USA now. Loading a monster bowl. ~feeling relieved~


----------



## Kraven

Guess what i meant to say is it has been a long tough 5 months, tougher on her than me. The job that she was offered was not a high paying job, but combined with what I make after my new job / raise we are finally going to be able to start living like we had the past 10 years. We have made many sacrifices in the last 5 months, thankfully we are savers so we had the funds to weather the storm, where many would not, have we were fortunate. But it was the end of the road for us, we could only go one more month and then we would only have the essentials, so we are thankful that our time of hardship has passed, it will not go back to how it once was, we have savings to rebuild and credit cards to pay off again, but now we can start heading toward our former life


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !- I'm glad for U Cuz !-- Stress is a poison that can kill U !-- Wife's making me some Gumbo !-- Took me some caps and I feel O.K. until I get up to do stuff then I get weak !- Gonna start some seed later this week !-  I lost two groups of seed trying to start them in my aero system !- Going back old school - wet paper towels till they germ then into started in pots of good dirt !- Later I can wash the roots off and move them to aero !--


----------



## Kraven

Yup, Keef sometimes just doing the basics is the best most efficient way bro. I finally got cloning down so I'm able to hold some of this world class gear I have to run. Wife's going back to work, friend is out of the hospital and I have bud porn again 
This is the BF Critical Kush 21 days into flower, it's got some thump when grown right.


----------



## Keef

Looking good Kraven !- U grow DWC right ?- bucket or box with 4 inch basket and rock ?-- nute solution and bubbler ?-- U clean your bubbler stone in peroxide ?-  When prohibition ends - sounds like a good way for me to keeps some mothers !-- Gloman - the last of the fresh cut S.R. have died !- No problem !- seems Green Santa brought me some S.R. seed !-- So far I'll be starting about 4 each Strawberry Rhino - Williams Wonder - Giggy and the gloman call it White Elephant  -- There may be more I'm watching and waiting !-- This Tranquil Elephantizer is proving difficult but that only makes me more determined to make it do what I say !-- I breed it to that W.E. have something 3/4 T.E. 1/4 White Widow !- Williams Wonder X Strawberry Rhino - it's gonna get complicated up in here !--


----------



## Keef

Mebafarmer !--  Snuck in on me !- Welcome to the homeland !- I quess it's safe to say Webefarmers too!-- What U growing and how ?--


----------



## yarddog

Wake and bake!  No coffee, much too hot for that. Finally got out of the best wave. Back to low 70's at night and lower 90's in the day. So happy to have a short week. A truck I was assigned has been a basket case. Another tech worked on it and then quit halfway. Just loaded his tools and left. Had problems with it. Mack Trucks was no help. Spent 28 hours before I finally figured out what was wrong. Boss was on me with a whip. If this truck didn't leave last night we wouldn't have met budget for the month. Phew.  All is well. I feel good. I've learned a lot last year, and they are throwing me some hard jobs. Moving on up!


----------



## bozzo420

W&B #1   got that fall cool out this morning. Won't be long you outdoor farmers.


----------



## yooper420

Fall you say ? Felt like that yesterday and today. 
Good morning bozzo and gantt and the rest of the OFC.
Must be time for another "wake and bake", got my coffee and a bowl. 
Wake and bake in session.


----------



## yarddog

It does have a cool weather touch this morning. As for actual fall, I think it's still wishful thinking. We have another three months or so before we cool down down here.


----------



## giggy

morning gantt, bozzo, yoop and the rest of the ofc. i may have to work this weekend. the boss took a job but at this point we have metal and nothing else. it has to ship tomorrow and i got atleast two days of machine work. all i'm gonna say about it is it i have to be here the boss will too. if he's at the lake, i'll be at the house. yall all have a great day and maybe mine will get better.


----------



## giggy

gantt said:


> It does have a cool weather touch this morning. As for actual fall, I think it's still wishful thinking. We have another three months or so before we cool down down here.


you must be close to me, as it could be as late as nov. before we get a good frost.


----------



## bozzo420

todays the last spray of mitywash. I was going to get another gallon, but decided to get the ladybugs early instead.  they are getting too big for spraying. I don't think a quart will do them all today. It's easy when they are smaller to keep sprayed, today will be a workout.
 I really need to take some fan leaves off. So the big debate, defoliate or natural.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- Weather and injuries got me on the ropes !-  U can't hold back and have the dry heaves !- pulled something in my neck !- Working on a pipe of Widow she always helps some !  I laugh at your " Fall"- we haven't even hit high summer down here !--  Last year I planted some brickweed seed outside in early Dec. - they were trying to finish when spring started to reveg them !-  Bozzo and Yoop got a couple inches of sand !-- I laugh at your sand !-- Anything that thrives in this sand is hard to kill !-  I have a rock covered front yard and used a gallon of weed killer and it looks like I fertilized the weeds !--


----------



## yooper420

Spraying weeds huh ? Spent all afternoon, 2 days ago spraying weeds. Results : nothing, nada, no dead weeds. Used a never opened gallon of concentrated weed killer. Double checked mix rate, all OK. Checked storage, not a word about do not let freeze. Have used this brand before with good results. Not happy.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, took off again today, want to spend the day with the wife before she starts back to work next week, as long as she passes the background check, which she will, I would keel over if they found any dirt on her. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## yarddog

giggy said:


> you must be close to me, as it could be as late as nov. before we get a good frost.


I ride motorcycles in October with a short sleeve shirt on. 
Whenever I get a mental image of summer time, I picture pine trees, smothering heat, no breeze at all, brown grass, and thunderstorms that get your hopes up. Only to rain for 5  minutes and then the humidity jacks up to 147%.


----------



## yarddog

Dang kraven, you going to work any this week?  Ha-ha. Must be nice.


----------



## Kraven

Yea, I need to get busy, I'm being a bum, hope it does not bite me in the butt.


----------



## Keef

U deserve some days off Kraven !-- I think they should be paid days off too !-- Bozzo - that "Mite Wash"- U use it - Where U get it ?- is it a concentrate ?-- I think I got rid of them this time but they'll be back !-- Them Widow reaching for the Sky ?-- Yoop -- Weeds hurt me yesterday !- Jet my little black and white pup came in with a sticker burr in the corner of his mouth !- He's like a Doberman in a five pound body !- Ate me up !-- I got the stricker out but I had to bleed for it !- It's raining today which is a good thing !- Every 4 th of July people come to the beach to set of fireworks !-- Wind blows bottle rocket into the dry grass on the dunes !- Had fire in sight 3 of the last five year's !-- Looks like no worries this year !- gonna still be damp !--


----------



## Keef

When we decarb weed for Cannacaps the heat converts the THC acid into the active THC - THC and CBD acids are good for any degestive tract disease !- Like IBS and Crohns !- perhaps someone with these problems shouldn't decarb ?--


----------



## Bongofury

Hello OFC. I have been busy and haven't posted in a while. My THC Bomb grow is 6.5 weeks into flower. I picked a few popcorn buds off the bottom of the plant, let it dry out a few days and rolled it up. One puff and I was stoned. Can't wait for the grow to finish. It should be KILLER.


----------



## yarddog

All this talk about satori, I will be growing this next time!!


----------



## Rosebud

I love satori too, having a bowl of last years od grow as I type

 she was a monster. She is a good girl.

Glad you are back home mebeafarmer.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- Thought U melted !-- Satori !- indica or sativa or do I have to look it up ?-- I'm shutting down one of my veg boxes down and starting a seed SOG instead of clones this cycle !-- 35 spots !-- open the chute !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Keef, how you doing?

satori is a hybrid that smokes like a sativa. She is a nice plant.. Indoors and out.  I will try and find a pic for you.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- Us Southern Outlaws don't have access to the resources the free states have !-- Always looking over our shoulder and we can't talk to anyone locally or we get busted and go to jail !-- I've learned so much from the guys in the free states !-- Someone once said why don't U just move to a free state where U can grow without worry !-- No !- No!- No !- I be free in my own state or they put me in jail !-- I will not obey an unjust law !


----------



## Rosebud

Here she isView attachment satori 2011.JPG


View attachment satori at harvest.JPG


----------



## yarddog

Very nice Rose. I followed advice from here to not grow satori on my first grow. I'm indoor. I want to know what I'm doing before I try and grow a tall lanky girl in a box


----------



## Rosebud

I read someone said that. I think she is easy to grow and I believe Mandala agrees.


----------



## Keef

Sooner or later I might have to find out for myself !- She ain't tall and lanky !--


----------



## Keef

Farmer - I run an  SOG rotation - Aero under LEDs -- been running my two Widow girls for about two year's -- I've cloned the Hell out of them girls !- recently added the Tranquil Elephantizer !- I ran a cycle and liked it !- been busy cloning enough to run a whole SOG at a time !- I guess what I'm asking is hard is Satori to clone ?--


----------



## Rosebud

She is not hard to clone.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- U need to know these things !-- I don't be liking no one time weed !-- What if I like it and wish I had more but it's all hanging on the drying rack ?-- The Widow has been good to me !-- The T.E. is working me but I get to try over and over again until I find it's sweet spot !-- Should be able to run my first full T.E. SOG - 15 Aug !-- I'm seeing a box of about 15 of them Satori finishing at about 14-16 inches with a single fat kola about a foot long !-- Think she could grow like that ?


----------



## thegloman

*Well, I decided to go ahad & plant more S.R. to make up for the plants that drowned.  Gonna have a Strawberry patch of a different color. hehehe
Keef, those S.R.(f) X W.W.(m) ARE LOOKING LIKE THEY GONNA BE A lot BIGGER.I still have the S.R. mother indoors in bloom & 2 of the S.R. X W.W.   I'm hoping for a good mix.  Looks like I have at least one T.W. clone gonna take off.  It has roots starting.  I took 2 more a couple days ago.  It seems to take about 2 weeks for the cuttings to root.  I'll plant every clone I can get from the TW.*


----------



## yarddog

Well,  I wish I had known that she wasn't tall when I ordered seeds. Oh well. Always next grow.


----------



## Keef

Is there something in the air !- I just put some seed in wet paper towels !!-- 4 Strawberry Rhino - 4 Strawberry Widow ( complements of the Gloman ) 4 Williams Wonder  -- and 3 of that T.E. X White Widow ( White Elephant / Tranquil Widow ?) -- and I'm gonna start some more later !-- I have a T.E. waiting on a Willy boy !-


----------



## Kraven

She is definitely on my bucket list, I'm gonna have to get some to run. I always hear such wonderful things about it.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- I don't have the truck anymore !- I miss that old truck !


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, it's WAKE AND BAKE time, coffee is done and i guess i'm ready to go.


----------



## yooper420

Nobody up yet ? We gonna have to have a "wake and bake" session. So, get a cup of coffee and a bowl and we will commence with it. "Wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- reporting for Wake and Bake !-- If I start today - how high can I get before the holiday ends ?-- These are things I need to know !--


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
As high as you wanna get, so let`s get started. 
Wake and bake.
Wake and bake.
Wake and bake.


----------



## Keef

Cannacaps too ?-- I did !- - Now I'm refilling my pipe !- Yep !- that would be them caps kicking in !- U fill it first in yo belly !- then straight to da head !


----------



## umbra

Still in a fog. Very long flight home, stuck on runway with mechanical issues no a/c and 105 degrees for almost 3 hours. Beat.


----------



## Keef

Umbra if passengers could bill the airline for lost time !- That wouldn't happen !- -- Hey !- pH in Veg. Keeps wanting to drop - pH in bloom keeps rising -- rust spots on each - -- but Not rust spot from some fungi - rust spots from nute lock out caused by too high and too low pH !-- -- don't be like Keef !!- U don't need to learn this on your own trust me !-- -- Keef fix it Now !-- They say don't change the pH fast !-- Keef say fix it Now !


----------



## Keef

Anyone else ever had a lying a** pH pen ?-- Double check your equipment before U go off !-- Anyone ever decide to use RO water -- I tell U secret cause I'm high !-- It easy once U know !- No one to teach Keef !--- Keef's R/O water pharming formula - Add Cal/Mag to bring ppms up to 250ish -- add nutes to bring ppms up to 550 ish -- pH up or down will add ppms - pH adjusted to 6.0--- ppms will be below 700-- with my nute concentrates from Bontonicare it comes out to -- 5cc Cal/Mag- -5cc.-Hydroguard -- 5 cc.- Pro -Grow -- or Pro-Bloom -- and about 3-4 drop pH up -- per gallon !-- have a problem check pH !--- with a pen that don't lie !-- if U only got one pen how U know U can trust it ?


----------



## Keef

Green Santa came to Texas today!--


----------



## Keef

What's GDP X Black Rose mean ?-- What about Blueberry Blast X BPU ?--


----------



## umbra

gdp = grand daddy purp 
blackrose = black Russian x shiva skunk
blueberryblast = blue dream x johnny blaze
bpu = blackberry kush x purple chitrali x ubekistani hashplant


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !- I knew U would know !--  I'm excited to see how they grow !-- They gonna throw some phenos ain't they ?--


----------



## umbra

yes they are poly hybrid x poly hybrid so many phenos


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, rolling up another few fatties and settling in to read a few tales on the MP


----------



## Keef

Kraven in da house !-- Better hit that thing hard and catch up !-- I got smoke coming out my ears Cuz!- And I'm high too !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What's GDP X Black Rose mean ?-- What about Blueberry Blast X BPU ?--


 I would scuff them and then put into wet paper towels


----------



## bozzo420

sounds like quite a mix.
umbra I'm going to be ordering next years girls.  Looking for early finishers. Barney farms has a few 50 to 60 days varieties.  Some Skunks and cheese's( A skunk pheno), and critical Kush.  All 50 to 60 days. Just the right time frame. Do you have any in that range you would recommend?


----------



## Keef

Already done with 4 each !-- O.F.C. -- If Green Santa shows up it's complements of the Ghost on the West Coast !


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> sounds like quite a mix.
> umbra I'm going to be ordering next years girls. Looking for early finishers. Barney farms has a few 50 to 60 days varieties. Some Skunks and cheese's( A skunk pheno), and critical Kush. All 50 to 60 days. Just the right time frame. Do you have any in that range you would recommend?


 BOG seeds. His stuff is crazy potent and almost all are under 50 days. I have the Blue Kush, Sour Strawberry Diesel, and Lifesaver.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Guess I be the first old fart up this morning. Got a cup of coffee and a bowl of GTH. That means it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## bozzo420

second in the circle   good morning yoop.


----------



## Kraven

Third and on second bowl and cup of coffee. Gonna get to see a friend today who recently was hospitalized and has a temp. ostomy. He came close to death, closer than most know. It will be nice to see him and visit.....and swap smoke of course.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo420
Good morning Kravenhead
Good to have company for the wake and bake session


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- I'm late !- catch up soon !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Yooper, Kraven tell you friend I send my love. He is a special guy.

Hot it the desert... 110 yesterday... me? just watching plants wilt.

Morning Keef, I see you down there.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose!- that's hot !- love me some AC!


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. my as is dragging this morn, but i have my bowl and my coffee.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !- check your e-mail !-- Umbra !- been thinking about those seed -- I see a Frosted Purple Rose in one cross !-- I got this thang I building that I think will Frost up just about anything !- -- I'm one cross away from finishing that mindshredder !-- The Gloman will be able to verify that in a couple months!  He got a prototype that gonna rock his world ! Hope he clones it !- Giggy hope yours is a girl too !-- She would make a great mother !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Yeah late again, lol. Coffee in hand and tgif. While not at 110*, we are going to be over 100 again. The plants in the box, out on the covered patio wilted big time. Half wont make it, the other half I put outside in a partial shaded area and they are coming back. Just too hot being in a box with a 400w hps and ambient temps over 100.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning Giggy !- check your e-mail !-- Umbra !- been thinking about those seed -- I see a Frosted Purple Rose in one cross !-- I got this thang I building that I think will Frost up just about anything !- -- I'm one cross away from finishing that mindshredder !-- The Gloman will be able to verify that in a couple months!  He got a prototype that gonna rock his world ! Hope he clones it !- Giggy hope yours is a girl too !-- She would make a great mother !--


keef i hope it is too, if not it will be a daddy. 


umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Yeah late again, lol. Coffee in hand and tgif. While not at 110*, we are going to be over 100 again. The plants in the box, out on the covered patio wilted big time. Half wont make it, the other half I put outside in a partial shaded area and they are coming back. Just too hot being in a box with a 400w hps and ambient temps over 100.


umbra that is getting on the warm side of things, i hope it is a dry heat. i seen it 113º in the shade in south texas before.


----------



## yooper420

umbra, 
You`re not late, not out in Cali. We get up before you that`s all. And anything approaching 100 degrees is tooooooo hot. We should get into the 70`s today. Beautiful out.


----------



## Keef

4 out of 4 Williams Wonder seed have cracked and exposed the tap root !-- Oh!- It's on Now !-- I hope the T.E. X Widow seed open tommorrow !- I shut down one of my 35 spot aero veg. boxes and put used Kuerig K-cups in the 2 inch basket and filled them with good sterile dirt -- waiting on a tap root !--


----------



## umbra

yes we are at about 37% rh. semi arid Mediterranean climate is how I would describe it.


----------



## Keef

We've already exceeded our average annual rainfall !-- From drought to surplus in six months !- The temp has been remarkably mild !-  It should be around 100 daily and everything should be turning Brown !- Mild and green !-- I kinda like it !--


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon OFC. Got to see and old buddy today and help out in his garden since he was a bit bummed up after just getting out of the hospital. Anyway, it was good to see him and his wife, I was able to get all his girls fed and we even had a nice smoke session, ChemD was on the menu today, and he was nice enough to send me home with plenty. Hope everyone is having a great day, I bought a new grill today, will put it together tomorrow, too hot today.


----------



## Keef

Kraven did U invite your friend to join us at the O.F.C. ?-- an honest O.F.C. evaluation !-- I need me a Dawg don't I ?


----------



## Kraven

He's kinda shy and from another site, but he sure would fit here cause he is an old fart


----------



## yarddog

Happy July 3rd!!  Hitting the bong in celebration!! Finished the grow cabinet tonight. Going to plant some beans tomorrow!!   Fireworks are now  legal in good ole Georgia. My yard dog has been barking for 2 hours now. Probably going to bring him in for the night and tomorrow night as well. I don't like to, his job is watching the yard for me.  He really doesn't care to be inside anyway. 
I'm high!  And gettin higher by the minute.


----------



## yooper420

"I`m high! And gettin` higher by the minute".

 Like that quote, could be me on any given day.


----------



## Keef

Bullet proof down here !- Well not bulletproof but I'm sure I could slow a few down !--


----------



## Kraven

G'morning OFC, I been up for a bit, finally slowed down enough to start the coffee and the wake and bake, wont you all join in....puff, puff pass out. :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Happy Birthday America !- Pass that over here Kraven !- can't find my pipe yet !


----------



## Kraven

Hit it Keef, its some fresh ChemD from a local grower here who is my friend....it will thump you in the noggin.


----------



## yooper420

I be here. Pass it this way, thanks. Now I can wake and bake. Puff, puff, pass. Got a couple of pictures, if I can get `em up that is.
No pictures will upload ??????????? so no pictures


----------



## yooper420

Can not upload pictures. Every time it says upload FAILED. What gives ?


----------



## Keef

I was chasing Chem D- BX3 -- seed not available !- found Double Dawg - Black Dawg and others - Is that Chem 91 ?-- found my pipe !- Took extra caps !-- probably need to put them Williams Wonder seed in some dirt later and check those other seed !- Don't ya'll tell anyone Keef got some dirt in his grow room !-- White Widow - Tranquil Elephantizer -X - Williams Wonder - X -- ?----  That be one parent of my Franken Plant --I'm thinking a Dawg should have a heavy presence in the other parent !--


----------



## Kraven

right click on the pic, select open with paint. once open in pain look for a button in the quick bar that says resize, click it then click the radial button that changes it from % to pixels, just change the top box to 1200 and it will automatically resize it to 1200 x 658 or something like that and the just hit save as you close it out and you have resized you pic in less than thirty sec's.


----------



## Kraven

Yea Keef here is the scoop on it....

Unknown or Legendary - Chem Dawg

Aka: Chemdawg
Breeder: Chemdog

Heritage (no serious source known):
Speculation 1: unknown indica strain (Kush, HP or NL?)
Speculation 2: Nepali x Thai

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, joebrand (aka wonkanobe) and pbud met chemdog and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. Joe and Chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled "chemdawg" (now '91 chemdawg), "chemdawg a" (now chemdawg's sister), and "chemdawg b". In 2001, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled "c", "d", and "e". the "e" seed never germinated, "c" turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg "d" was the keeper. In 2006, chemdog and joebrand reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, my sorry as slept in, but i'm ready to go now.


----------



## Kraven

Morning giggy.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !-- I know all about the Dawg !- -- The one thing that got my attention was -  $500 an oz. In 1995 !-- Dam them clone only varieties !- I was chasing UBC Chemo -- once again clone only !-- U need a cut Kraven !-- Morning Giggy !


----------



## Kraven

Yea I would like one myself Keef. He gets really good cuts all the time.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll cooking today ?-- My smoker pit finally rusted away beyond repair !- The wife cooked BBQ in the oven yesterday !-- spare ribs - couple of them little baby chickens-- potato salad and baked beans !-  makes a good breakfast !- needed something to activated my Cannacaps !-- spare ribs for breakfast !- I don't care !-- I do what I want !-- I wanna get really high today -- so mote it be !--


----------



## Keef

Bloom will be full again on August 1st. -- I need a bigger grow room !-- I have decided I need some mothers instead of always cloning clones ! I want to turn my entire present grow into a mother room /nursery and set me up a bigger bloom!-- Super Crop the Hell out some weed !-- RWS say get your plan together -- 6 months before the end of prohibition -- I get my bigger bloom room and she say loose the hounds !


----------



## Kraven

I'm puttin together a new small grill so I have enough room, ribs and pork loin going in the smoker soon, this grill is for hamburgers / hot dogs and corn. Will do the chicken on it also before the burgers. Grill building requires smoke breaks....lol


----------



## Beemer

*Good morning all you old farts. Happy Fourth of July. It's been crazy dry and hot here for this area. My irrigation hand dug well is almost dry. Sure glad I don't have any herb growing. I may have to let my veggie garden go dry. That would just suck. I would hate to see this go to waste. ** Looking for a tank to put in the back of the truck and start hauling water. I have veggies growing in 4 different spots on the property so it takes a lot of water.  Be safe today and make sure you have all your fingers at the end of the day. Happy Days  

View attachment 0702151050.jpg


View attachment 0702151051.jpg
*


----------



## Keef

Beemer !!- Where ya been !-- Been a crazy year for weather !-- I hope I don't ever have to haul water again !-  Gorilla grow gets dry ?- what U gonna do ? -- Hope U find a way Beemer !  U got to stop by more often !


----------



## Kraven

BEEMER !! hey mang where you been bro. Hope you get some cool breezes your way soon. It's either been to wet or too hot to grow, what a horrible last few months. Thank goodness I'm all indoor for the time being. Good to hear from you, don't stay gone so long bro


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> *Good morning all you old farts. Happy Fourth of July. It's been crazy dry and hot here for this area. My irrigation hand dug well is almost dry. Sure glad I don't have any herb growing. I may have to let my veggie garden go dry. That would just suck. I would hate to see this go to waste. ** Looking for a tank to put in the back of the truck and start hauling water. I have veggies growing in 4 different spots on the property so it takes a lot of water.  Be safe today and make sure you have all your fingers at the end of the day. Happy Days *


*

nice place there beemer, good kickin back spot. sorry your having to haul water. we have rain and more rain i need to feed but it doesn't dry out enough to water and feed.

after noon everybody, just smoked it up with the ol lady, now it's right.*


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Beemer !!- Where ya been !-- Been a crazy year for weather !-- I hope I don't ever have to haul water again !-  Gorilla grow gets dry ?- what U gonna do ? -- Hope U find a way Beemer !  U got to stop by more often !


been there bro, had to do it a bunch over the years.


Kravenhead said:


> BEEMER !! hey mang where you been bro. Hope you get some cool breezes your way soon. It's either been to wet or too hot to grow, what a horrible last few months. Thank goodness I'm all indoor for the time being. Good to hear from you, don't stay gone so long bro


we haven't had to many days overly hot yet, but summer has just begun. in a way i hope it drys out a bit where i would have to water, then i could feed.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I was chasing Chem D- BX3 -- seed not available !- found Double Dawg - Black Dawg and others - Is that Chem 91 ?-- found my pipe !- Took extra caps !-- probably need to put them Williams Wonder seed in some dirt later and check those other seed !- Don't ya'll tell anyone Keef got some dirt in his grow room !-- White Widow - Tranquil Elephantizer -X - Williams Wonder - X -- ?----  That be one parent of my Franken Plant --I'm thinking a Dawg should have a heavy presence in the other parent !--





Kravenhead said:


> Yea Keef here is the scoop on it....
> 
> Unknown or Legendary - Chem Dawg
> 
> Aka: Chemdawg
> Breeder: Chemdog
> 
> Heritage (no serious source known):
> Speculation 1: unknown indica strain (Kush, HP or NL?)
> Speculation 2: Nepali x Thai
> 
> At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, joebrand (aka wonkanobe) and pbud met chemdog and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. Joe and Chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.
> 
> In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled "chemdawg" (now '91 chemdawg), "chemdawg a" (now chemdawg's sister), and "chemdawg b". In 2001, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled "c", "d", and "e". the "e" seed never germinated, "c" turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg "d" was the keeper. In 2006, chemdog and joebrand reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.



i always wanted to try chemdawg, maybe one day.
check this out.
http://www.seedsman.com/en/chemdawg-feminised-seeds


----------



## Beemer

Howdy guys. We have had less than 2 inches of rain in the last 2.5 months. It's dryer than any summer would produce by the end of the summer right now. I've lived here for 40 years and I've never seen it this way. Oh well time will pass and then you are another year older. Such is life. Hope you are all having a great day


----------



## giggy

yooper420 said:


> Can not upload pictures. Every time it says upload FAILED. What gives ?



get you a photobucket, make it private and where it won't link back. then it is as easy as copy and paste. oh and don't use your real name on the bucket or your reg email either.


----------



## Kraven

Here is a bud I'm fixing to smoke a bit of, just for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Keef

Beemer before U disappear again can U post your recipe for Beemer's Balm !- Some of these old Farts have some serious aches and pains !-- Can U hook an Old Fart up ?  Hey Giggy did U get that e-mail ?


----------



## Keef

Yep Kraven !- that's what I'm talking about !-- Giggy I'm thinking my plate be full for a couple months -- I got seeds busting right now !-- The last 3 of those White Elephant seed -- 4 Strawberry Rhino - 4 - Strawberry Widow -- 4 of them Blueberry Blast Umbra made -- 4 of his Black Rose cross -- and 4 Williams Wonder that have all cracked and I can see that white tap roots coming out !  - I'm quietly waiting to see if there maybe one more next week !-- It's gonna be crazy trying to keep up with who's who!--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Beemer before U disappear again can U post your recipe for Beemer's Balm !- Some of these old Farts have some serious aches and pains !-- Can U hook an Old Fart up ?  Hey Giggy did U get that e-mail ?



yes just found it, and yes i answered back, and yes i would love to try some of them. please and thank you.
well got to go eat dinner with the inlaws, see yall in a bit.


----------



## Keef

Be falling in on one dem little chickens in a little while myself !-- Hey - I know everybody makes " Beer Can Chicken " differently but here's how I do ! There's only the two of us so I use Cornish Hens -- little bitty chickens !-- Anyway -- I use a little juice can or tomato paste can !

I sprinkle them generously with Tony Chachere's CREOLE Seasoning inside and outside !- regular size chickens - cooking at 350 in oven or pit for hour and a half !-- Stand the bird up --in cake pan or rack they have for the can - with the can up his rear and use a couple tooth ticks to seal the neck openning !
U WILL like it !


----------



## Kraven

Headed back out to the smokers, grills fixing to start, the smoked chicken, and the burgers will be coming on here in about 20 minutes, ribs and loin smoked to perfection we fixing to chow down OFC


----------



## yooper420

Kravenhead said:


> right click on the pic, select open with paint. once open in pain look for a button in the quick bar that says resize, click it then click the radial button that changes it from % to pixels, just change the top box to 1200 and it will automatically resize it to 1200 x 658 or something like that and the just hit save as you close it out and you have resized you pic in less than thirty sec's.


 


giggy said:


> get you a photobucket, make it private and where it won't link back. then it is as easy as copy and paste. oh and don't use your real name on the bucket or your reg email either.


 

Thanks guys, but I do not understand either one. It used to work for me do not know what happened.


----------



## Beemer

Keef here's the recipe for the salve


Very easy to make.

equal amounts, volume wise, bud and coconut oil cooked in my crock at 180F for a few hours. I rough grind the bud first, cook, strain through something like cheese cloth, I used a 120 micron dry ice hash bag, and then I cook in shea butter, beeswax, menthol crystals, tea tree oil as a preservative, and a fragrance of your choice. Great cooling effect and pain relief. I used 2 cups of bud and oil in my mix. I ended up with about 2 cup of oil after straining. I used around 1/3 cup of shea butter and 1/3 cup beeswax plus 4 heaping tablespoons of menthol crystals. After cooking put mix in blender and blend for a few minutes and then pour into containers. These amounts make it harden up to a nice consistency that is easy to use. Try it you'll like it. Edit.. you can play with the beeswax if you want it a little stiffer.

And a a bonus the left over used bud can be used in edibles. Per 1/8 cup of bud put in big chocolate bar. I added some coconut and almonds. Wife seems to like it but got a little to stoned being on her meds.


----------



## Keef

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??-- U right click me -- I right hook U !-- I don't even have a photo bucket U can call home and ask my wife !-


----------



## Keef

Thanks Beemer !- I think I can do that !-- Somedays U just over do it and need a little relief !-- I be trying it soon!


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Guys and Gals.  Haven't been around much lately cause my Granddaughter and Daughter in Law are staying with us. So Pawpaw had been busy with his GRANDCHILD. lol
loving every minute of it. They may be staying for awhile. Yehaaaa sure hope so.


----------



## Keef

I don't know about ya'll but I be burning one for America !- I'm doing my patriotic duty !-- What about ya'll?- Bunch a dam commies !--  Hopper -- it's the little things that mean the most !--


----------



## Kraven

Whew stuffed and smoking my night time smoke, time to get weaved into the chair and get my swerve on. Love the BF Nightshade to end the night out.


----------



## yooper420

Kraven, tried your way still will not load


----------



## Kraven

Shoot yoop, wonder whats up. I have been uploading all day? I hate computers


----------



## yooper420

Pictures still will not load, so **** it.


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, email 'em to me and I'll post 'em for ya.


----------



## Kraven

Same here if you need my email again i will shoot it to you.


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest of the ofc. yoop i can walk you through the photobucket thing if needed, once you do it it is easy. just let us know what you want to do. i used  to post pics on another site and one day i couldn't anymore. that is when i started using the bucket. i have gone to sites that have a post count before you can post a pic and posted one as soon as i joined.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hey Hippy !- How goes the van ?-- Excuse me !- I need to find my pipe and break the law !


----------



## Kraven

lemme know yoop, be glad to post right to your thread.


----------



## yooper420

Mornin` Old Farts. Do not know what is happening with the pictures, cause I`m doing it like always. Tried resizing the pictures, said it worked at 1200x900, try to load, get the same message , upload failed. Enough to really piss me off. Don`t know how other peeps can swear on here, I can`t, guess ya gotta be in the know how to.


----------



## yooper420

Pictures will not load here. On a different forum, not a problem loading pictures this morning. A lot easier too.


----------



## umbra

lets see if I can upload pix


----------



## Kraven

Send them to me yoop I'll post them brother. My guess is that you just need to clear your internet cache and empty all your cookies from the browser. What browser are you using yoop?


----------



## Kraven

Looks good umbra, what is she called?


----------



## umbra

so no problem here with the pix...Good Morning OFC. The dogs are still recovering from the fireworks. It's going to be another hot 1.


----------



## umbra

strawberry cookies


----------



## Kraven

Hmm is she cut only, if not who is the breeder ?


----------



## bozzo420

hippie, how are the sassafras doing? and how about the others?  You said last year that you only watered yours a couple of times outdoors. I have to water mine almost everyday . Between the pro mix I filled the holes with and the sand everywhere, It dries out pretty fast. Mine would  die with no watering I'm sure.
I just got a censes worker  call. I ignored the letter and booklet they sent out to me. So he called and read the whole thing to me. When did we start this stuff of a censes every 5 years instead of every 10 years? A darn waste of money. Just more government workers for no good reason.


----------



## umbra

Matt Riot is the breeder. I got these as freebies when I bought the pink louie 13th og. Out of 6 seeds, 3 were female and only 1 turned purple. I am not sure if the coloring is something others have seen or not.


----------



## Kraven

Well it sure is a pretty plant from what I can see, the purps just set off all the trichrome production. Bet she would make some good hash.


----------



## umbra

we chose it as a keeper and are reveging her now. the yield wasn't as high as I would like, but she is stunning. the high is very pleasant


----------



## Kraven

Nice, very nice to hear Umbra. It's always a good day when you find a keeper. I'm hoping the BC Purple Kush x Herijuana is gonna be a keeper myself.


----------



## bozzo420

I got tired of looking for more tomato cages for the 5 H.H. without cages. I'm sitting with them and it struck me . a couple steel  fence posts and some wire connected to the hoops. Makes one big cage for them.


----------



## Rosebud

UMBRA  I have FOUR GIRLS of LA Confidential... New garden put in this morning, just for them. It is too darn hot for them in pots.  Here is a pic of the baby girls.. ALL Girls.. thank you very much!  So excited for these. 
View attachment 008.jpg​


----------



## Keef

I confess !- I had a nap !-- Ain't right !- I take a nap and ya'll start playing show and tell !-- It's like a whole other Wake and Bake all over again !-- I ain't taking that many caps this afternoon !-  Woke up high ya'll !!


----------



## giggy

there not much to look at and they need feed real bad, it's just been to wet.
white elephant





ghost train haze #9
#1




#2




#3




#4




white widow x big bud


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, have you got a gorilla grow going?

Umbra, that picture up there is amazingly beautiful. OH man.


----------



## yooper420

well got the first 2 of 9 to load, but no more. *** ? this is getting to be a royal pita.
the plants are 5 weeks old, were topped at 4 weeks 

View attachment IMG_0581.JPG


View attachment IMG_0582.JPG


----------



## Kraven

The girls are really looking good yoop, glad you were able to post some. Giggy that sure looks Guerrilla to me bro, and I know my way around a gorilla grow, lol. Rose I'm so happy you got all girls, the LA Con is phenomenal your gonna like her fosure.


----------



## umbra

happy plants = happy OFC


----------



## Keef

Wish I could grow in my back yard like Rose !-- Plant U some companion plants to help with bugs !- Basil , some hot peppers of your choice ,onion , garlic !-- Giggy !- come Croptober U gonna have some beasts Keep'm mobile until U comfortable with the location !--


----------



## Kraven

Oh Gawd, I sure don't miss the thrill of guerrilla grows lol.


----------



## giggy

Let's just say I'm in da weeds.


----------



## Keef

That paranoia we had to develop growing " In Da Weeds " Will be a built in security system when prohibition ends !-- I just couldn't do it anymore Giggy !- -- I wasn't gonna grow inside with the Hell Lights either !-  I call them Hell Lights cause they make more heat than U can move so it's like growing weed in Hell !-- Little outside Critters using your electric meter for a fan -- Electric company dropping a dime !- Man with reflector sunglasses knocks on your door !-- Dis ain't good !-- I got no choice but expensive LEDs !- U can't get parts for them when they broke , they broke !-- Yo Kraven !- I sent U a pic of my bloom -- U gonna post it so I can play show and tell too ?


----------



## Kraven

sure lemme check my mail.


----------



## Kraven

Here is Keef's gear cooking


----------



## Keef

That be the same ole Widow I started early August 2 year's ago !-- No !- Really before U start counting at me -- They is all clones off my pink line Widow !-- All the same plant !- The 2 older boxes on the right are the last of the single box SOGs - On the 15th -- 2 more boxes move from veg. To bloom !-  The rotation continues !--


----------



## Kraven

Nice, keep em rolling through Keefer


----------



## Keef

In a month or so I'll send a box of T.E. into bloom !- Working without mothers does slow U down !-- Making the change to single variety boxes - A rotation of varieties within a Sea Of Green rotation !- Now I got a headache !-- Hey Rose U see that empty spot ?-- A Satori would fit right in there ! --


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven - see that other empty spot ?-- I bet I could shoehorn a Dawg in there !-- Naw !- There would be a whole box of Dawgs !--


----------



## Kraven

That ChemD was "adult words". It was a fun ride, it was reminiscent of the good ol days.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to WAKE AND BAKE coffee is almost done and time to start that bad word again.
i have seen to strains talked about here that i want to try, that is night shade, and satori, and have all ways wanted to try chemdawg. i have been told to get the crosses from chwmdawg like the crosses from timewarp as the crosses are better then the original. they have been around so long they have lost what they had.


----------



## yarddog

No bake for me. Back at the J.O.B.  today. Just waiting on sprouts. Maybe tomorrow I might see something!  Already starting the waiting game. I'm such an impatient person. Haha


----------



## yooper420

Gotta catch up on the wake and bake. Got coffee and a bowl, so here I go. In bed at 5, up at 8, my usual 3 hours. Good morning OFC.

Good morning giggy and gantt.


----------



## yooper420

No ******* pictures again. All the mother ******* thing says is "upload of file failed". What the **** is the matter ? Got 2 pictures to load. This **** pisses me off. Why is it so ******* hard to load pictures on this ******* site ? On other sites it is so much easier.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- What we smoking !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys. Yooper i am sorry you are having trouble. Umbra and i did fine yesterday.. wonder what it is that is happening on your end?  Calm down, geez, don't have a heart attack over pictures, smoke a doobie dude.

Keef, i do not understand your grow at all. Where are your big plants?  I was just outside and wondering that.


----------



## yooper420

Rose, no heart attack, just extremely frustrated and pissed off about it. Why is it so difficult on this forum ? Did not have a problem before, was just slow and one at a time. Got 2 of `em to load, then upload failed, failed, failed, failed, so **** it.


----------



## Keef

Yoop - I'd help U out but I been banned from shooting electronics !- Rosebud baby they ain't no big plants !-- I clone from clones !-- It's a thing about grow space !-  I like cuttings from plants about 2-4 weeks - into bloom !- I have no mothers !-- if I had the room I would keep mothers !-- U see those colored foam collars on my plants - tells me who's who !--


----------



## Rosebud

You don't grow any plants out big? None?


----------



## Rosebud

Yooper, i know i have had a huge trouble doing some admin things..it is almost like it times out?  Takes forever to make changes..So i bet that is what is happening. I will ask the boss about the slowness.


----------



## Keef

'Splain how my stuff works !-- Rose there is a submersible pump glued to ceramic tile to keep it stable which goes in the bottom of my boxes - ( see page 386 ) it sprays up thru a PVC figure 8 and out those little micro sprayers - a timer runs the pump 15 on 15 off !- the cuttings are exposed to this nute spray and develop roots -- I use that pump in the pic because it has a built in filter !- if not the sprayer plug up ask Bozzo !-- there is also a aquarium pump that helps keep nute solution oxygenated !-- I send about 8 inch rooted clones to bloom and they finish at about 18 inches in about 60 days !-- 4 sq. Yards of bloom fed a sq yard every two weeks by my veg section !- 60 days later they start coming out of bloom -- every two weeks !-- about to fold in a box of T.E. !--


----------



## Keef

No need for big plants !-- I think of a SOG as one flat plant !- No part much closer to light than another !--- An indica heavy variety that stays below 18 inches at finish --  there is a chance I can stack SOGs !-- 8 ft ceiling - 4 feet of height for each SOG !- double production in same amount of space !-- If I can keep it cool enough !-- LEDs be my only hope !


----------



## umbra

yooper it sounds like the photo is too large and needs to be resized


----------



## Rosebud

Does that keep you in smoke?  I guess it does. You wouldn't want Satori for that type of grow.


----------



## Keef

I would like to give it a shot !-- After I started growing like this I read that the Widow was NOT recommended for a SOG !- So maybe there are varieties that would work better !-- I don't know !- I think RWS needs to see a counselor though -- she smoke way too much weed and on top of Cannacaps!-- Things get tight sometimes but the grow is coming back strong after the RO incident !-- Got high hopes for this T.E. she don't play !-  Perhaps one day a Satori male will spend some time in a breeding box with this hot T.E. lady I know and make some seed !--


----------



## bozzo420

A lot of times just restarting the computer will fix things. Reboot.


----------



## Keef

Throw it out the back door go get your shotgun and make sure it never frustrates anyone again !-- it will feel glorious !-- I'm not allowed to kill anymore smart phones !


----------



## Keef

I'm germing some Strawberry Widow seed from the Gloman and the fact that it will be growing side by side with it's grandmother is just too cool to me !  Umbra say that Blueberry Blast be a poly- hybrid -- well I got one too !- I'm sure an introduction is in order !- I only need one bad a** plant !


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
rose,
I did resize the pictures, to 1200x900, just the way Kraven suggested. Finally, after half a dozen tries (at least), got 2 to load. The other 7 no go, said upload of file failed. On another forum I got all 9 to load, one by one, in the time it took me to load one picture here.


----------



## umbra

I'd take it down 1 more size


----------



## Keef

Afternoon burn ?- Too hot for anything else !-- Wanna get high ?


----------



## yooper420

Same sxxt. different day. Cut size down to 1000 x 750, first two loaded, after that failure, failure.............. 

View attachment IMG_0581.JPG


View attachment IMG_0582.JPG


----------



## umbra

I would say you are on the edge to what the bandwidth will allow. I'd resize to 800 just to see if it makes a difference


----------



## yooper420

resized to 800 x 600 ...... FAILURE


----------



## umbra

wow sorry about that


----------



## Keef

I hope ya'll figure it out !-- I been pondering deep stuff - like how many tokes in a buzz ?- How many joints is in an ounce ?-- How many Cannacaps is too many Cannacaps ?- Wait I think I know the answer -- to something - I forget now !-


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, wow what a good read today was. Yoop I never loaded more than three each time, if I try to load more than three at a time it is too big for this site to handle at once, this just started last week, I had to cut down from the three I was doing each time to two now so that I don't get a failure myself. I really think a change was made last week to be honest. I hope you get this all sorted out soon, I would like to see your grows too. Today was my wife's second day at her new job. I can't tell you how relieved we both are that she is working again. It like to have got us, are savings were getting bleak after 5 months of two car payments two mortgages and all the regular monthly bills. Finally got a buyer for our old house, we will be closing on it 7/15/2015 @ 9am. We were going to keep both and use our old house as rental property, but not knowing when she was going to get back to work we decided to sell. Love the new house, but the old had 12 years of memories and it will be a bittersweet parting. With that being said we should be able to completely fix all the damage done to our finances by the years end. I appreciate the support that the OFC has given me over the last few months, it has been some tough times....I can finally take a breath, we can relax and start enjoying life again soon. Damn ChemD makes me just talk and talk and talk......


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Kraven !- My day just took a turn for the better too !-- What U call them little seed commas ?--I gots some !-- 3 Williams Wonder - 1-Strawberry Rhino-- 1- Blueberry Blast ( Thanks Umbra !- I'm broke Green Santa heads north payday - Friday !)-- And I gots myself one of them White Elephant thangs !-- They just started popping so I hope there will be more !  Want one of them Black Rose crosses too !- gots plans for it !


----------



## yooper420

Kraven,
Load 3 at a time ? Never could load more then one at a time to begin with. Do not understand why it is so hard on this site. On another site I loaded all 9 pictures, one at a time, in less time then it ever took on here to load one. Plus only certain peeps on here can use adult language, rest of us get bleeped.


----------



## Kraven

hahaha ......really, I try to conform to the site rules as much as possible, but some things are better explained with adult language. I do find it odd that some people have "swear" privileges.


----------



## Keef

Can I use swear words ?-- I know lots of them !--


----------



## yooper420

Only a privileged few can.


----------



## Keef

Shoot !- I live in a country that celebrates independence by drinking and setting off explosive devices !- Not only that they will put U in prison for growing weed !- --The world don't always make much sense to me but I'm willing to watch my language some to hang out with a crazy bunch of Old Farts ! -- Sorry U having problems posting your pics Yoop !- I can't do it at all without help from my friends !- --


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, my as is dragging this morn. older family member that my wife takes care of fell yesterday evening so she stayed there last night. made for a empty bed, so not much sleep. yall have a great day and i;ll check in later. oh WAKE AND BAKE. maybe i shouldn't have.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- dragging this morning !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Here I be, to start the day, the right way, the OFC way. Wake and bake ya`ll  If you already have, join me for another session.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, who has swear privileges? this is very important~


----------



## bozzo420

Bad storm last night took out half of one of the Holland's Hopes.  Might of killed the whole plant . When she split it took a long string of bark off the side. I cut limb and tied bark back to the trunk. I hope she reattaches .Bad news if it does not. I was going to make the cage for her yesterday, but I waited till today. Really glad I caged the other 3 yesterday. It could of been much worse.


----------



## Rosebud

Boozzo, can you tape her back with duct tape?  I have had that work for me.. Shoot man, good luck. that is scary when they break.


----------



## Keef

Good Luck Bozzo !-- on my way to check on my seed -- I'm just not that comfortable germing -- I'm  more comfortable rooting cuts !--


----------



## Fiction

Hey Old fart's Club...I think I'm a borderline old fart and wanted to say high to all my old farts on here. HI!


----------



## Keef

Welcome Fiction !-- caught me napping - No really !- -- got to build me a whole new buzz !


----------



## Keef

Time for an Afternoon Burn !-- Got the EIEIO done !-- Seeds still popping -- put a Williams Wonder in da dirt today !- Excited about that W.E. seed that germed for me !- Boy !- Girl !- don't matter !-- Boy meets black line Widow -- Female - U know what we do with female pot plants !!--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef I have a full blown male in the bathtub. Just took the female back outside after her shower. Males aren't so bad after all.  I think I will collect the rest of the pollen.


----------



## Keef

I can't do that Rose !-- A full size shower/ tub is my veg. Area !-- Bloom is a walk in closet !-- gonna build me a little breeding box !- Before I sex the plants I will take a clone of each to keep in veg . - -- that way I can keep a male in veg until needed !- A new girl - I will let her go ahead and finish since I have a clone in veg. -- find out long she take to finish and other grow info !- Then when I run a bunch it - I won't be growing blind !


----------



## Hippie420

I couldn't keep a male in veg. Even under 24 hours of light, the damn things will flower out. 

Been working and scheming on the bus for the last couple 'o days. Should have some pics by the end of the week.

Yoop, technology is great 'til it screws up. Then, you want to kill it. Ask Keef!


----------



## yooper420

No wake and bake yet ? We gonna fix that. So, grab a cup of coffee in one hand, a bowl in the other. Now we can commence with the "wake and bake". Join in ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

i'm here just running behind. morning everyone.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Hippy !- been missing U !-- if U take a clone before the plant goes to flower -- keep the clone in veg. - U can throw the dad out when he shows - If U plan to use him more than once just do it again !-- it would be wise to have him clearly marked !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Getten ready for a Bid meeting. No Physical work today. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper - good luck on the bid !-- Hey !- U know those pics Yoop had trouble posting ?-- he had topped them to bush the plant ?-- that pinch is the first clone I take from a plant before it is even sexed!


----------



## Fiction

Good Morning OFC! Little late to the wake n bake. catching up now :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning all. I am about to lose entry into the greenhouse. The blue dream is exploding. I tied branches up to the cage this morning ,but it will block entry pretty soon. I will have to get to other 3 through the windows. The outdoor girls will block  entry soon after that. things are getting tight now. 
the ladybugs are doing their job and no sign of  the white ****. So far it's a no stress grow.
I used the EM-1 on my tomato's and they are the best looking tomato's plants I have ever seen. The girl that I get my tomato plants from can not believe them. They are way better looking than hers. I also dug holes and put pro mix in them to grow in. that may have something to do with it also. That reminds me today is EM day.
Well I'm baked for sure.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like Bozzo might need to use the chainsaw at harvest time !-- Morning Fiction !- I was distracted yesterday - Welcome to the Homeland !-- What U smoking ?-


----------



## Fiction

Morning Keef! smoking on some Stardawg. What u got burning?


----------



## bozzo420

2 year old Red Devil


----------



## bozzo420

Fiction, you don't post much  187 since 06.....got ya a home now . Welcome


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Yoop, the computer gremlins stopped by this morning. My new laptop that was working fine as of 04:00 this morning refused to fire up at 09:00. Glad I've got my old one still working. My less than one year old Droid Turbo phone won't charge through the USB port, only through a wireless charger. Might pull a Keef and test out the ballistic nylon case. I'll bet a 230 grain FMJ will change it's attitude! If not, I've got some 7.62 NATO AP rounds that damn sure will.

See? They're not just picking on you, bro!


----------



## Fiction

bozzo420 said:


> Fiction, you don't post much  187 since 06.....got ya a home now . Welcome



Yeah Bozzo420, I joined back in 2006 when I first starting growing. It's been a crazy trip lol I disappeared down the rabbit hole for a few years. Gained alot of growing experience along the way was even featured on the cover of hightimes mag at one point..but had to take a step back from the black market after the birth of my first child.. I'm back now..as an old fart..got my medical card and just started my first personal run in years. had to come back to the forum that started it all for me.


----------



## giggy

welcome to the ofc fiction.


----------



## Fiction

giggy said:


> welcome to the ofc fiction.



Thanks giggy! nice to meet u


----------



## Fiction

Having some fun with the wife's straightening iron. Made me a nice fat dab to go with my morning espresso. I love dabs and coffee. lol 

View attachment IMG_20150625_164606.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150418_141213938_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150412_095418339.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud, have your temps come down yet? Strange to have that much heat so far north.


----------



## bozzo420

don't tell me you made the dab out of that bud with the hot iron. lol


----------



## Fiction

bozzo420 said:


> don't tell me you made the dab out of that bud with the hot iron. lol


 LOL i sure did. 300F for 3 seconds


----------



## Keef

Fiction pass that this way !-- Cuz I'm in south Texas -- teach me stuff !-- One day I be free to grow openly!-- I mostly smoke my Widow with some new stuff coming on line ! -- I do a SOG rotation aero under LEDs - trying to do the best I can under combat conditions !-- We don't have a very high plant limit down here !


----------



## bozzo420

Sounds like  FICTION. You must be kidding....No butane ,no vacuum oven, no solvents? 
Just heat and smoke lol

oh I see the solvent now. everclear?


----------



## Fiction

no solvents no vac...just parchment paper, the iron and a razor. It's the rosin technique. The end product is ridiculously delicious. It was a learning curve tho..I messed up the first few times. I also press the nugs twice and keep the left over "chips" for edibles. Its even smokable since no solvents were used less potent ofcourse
I'll try to find a tutorial


----------



## Fiction

I feel you man..I'm in an extremely regulated medical state. The meds are extremely over priced and not nearly as good as what you can get elsewhere. The penalties for growing are harsh to say the least up here. There is a thriving underground culture tho, ive been lucky enough to have access to affordable meds and a wide array of strains. Other patients are stuck paying over 500+ tax an ounce at the dispensary which is the real crime.


----------



## Fiction

hey im trying to find more posts on here about rosin. cant seem to find anything and i searching wrong?


----------



## Keef

Fiction - first time I ever heard of it but it's safe to say -- U have my attention !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Fiction, welcome home. Glad to have you.

Bozzo, it is still very hot.. triple digets for over two weeks. Did you see all the Chinook Salmon dying in Alaska? The water was 68 degrees I guess and killed a bunch. I lived in Alaska and I love salmon, and I love that country untouched my man... For the fish to die, it makes me think no wonder i am having such a hard time growing.  Thank you for asking.. I put hay on top of the pots to keep moisture in, 12 hours later i had a layer of light grey mold... Crap. took off the hay. Moved the plants in the shade.


----------



## Fiction

Its not a new method but has recently started gaining traction in the concentrates world. It's even starting to be judged at competitions along side other types of hash. It was considered a joke when people first started speaking about it..but now the innovations. Do a quick google search for "Rosin Tech" you'll find tons of info on it. Like anything this method has its pros and cons. Pros: No solvents, No Blasting tubes, No Vacs, none of that stuff so the oil is pure and taste like the material you started with. You can do it indoors and not have to buy all that expensive equipment to properly purge the solvents out of your oil. The CONs: Yields less than other methods, Lots more effort and time. Although people have recently started to refine their methods raising the yields. It's also alot of trial and error and most people dont want to risk squishing their premo nugs lol


----------



## Rosebud

I will squish a primo bud.   Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Fiction

Rosebud said:


> I will squish a primo bud.   Thanks for enlightening me.


You're welcome Rosebud. The results can be quite rewarding.


----------



## Keef

I gotta wait till I ain't near this stoned !-- been watching 4 pups playing with a jalapeno pepper !-- I am easily amused !-- Hey Rose !- Alaska ?- Really ?-- They got 2 seasons - Winter and Mosquito season !- Nope !- not me !-- My only experience with Alaska was flying into Anchorage in a light summer suit and it wasn't summer up there !-


----------



## Rosebud

We were married in Alaska. That is where i met mr rb.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud is an Alasken Bush Lady. Just messen wit ya Rose. Lol


----------



## Keef

I'm happy for U Rose !-- Nothing but respect for people who live in the snow -- just ain't for me !- I don't chop wood or haul water anymore !--  I like indoor plumbing !-- I hope I never see another outhouse !--


----------



## Rosebud

Anchorage is a big city, no need to haul water or chop wood.


----------



## Keef

Well it's still too cold for me !-- I had never seen snow until I was in Korea and it was 40 below !- talk about some culture shock !-- I'm a warm weather boy - just can't help it !-- As for hauling water , chopping wood and having an outhouse -- that ain't something that only happens in Alaska !-


----------



## Keef

Hey- Hey - Hey !- We burning ?--- I need some 411!- U know those colors that come out in cool weather ?-- What if I dropped the temp in the res in the bottom of my boxes into say the fifties ?-- in the last week or so -- could I coax out those colors ? Would it affect tricome production. ?-- Cause Iike tricomes !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Hey- Hey - Hey !- We burning ?--- I need some 411!- U know those colors that come out in cool weather ?-- What if I dropped the temp in the res in the bottom of my boxes into say the fifties ?-- in the last week or so -- could I coax out those colors ? Would it affect tricome production. ?-- Cause Iike tricomes !--


You got my interest keef. I will be waiting for the answer.


----------



## Rosebud

I think plants pretty much stop growing under 60 degrees.  They don't die but they do just sit there. Maybe try 60s and see what happens.


----------



## Keef

Gantt - I shouldn't  have to chill my whole grow room to get this effect !-- I saw some pics of Umbra's Tranquil Elephantizer with nice color - so- we'll be seeing -- I have enough blue ice containers to do it !-- My other question was for our medical consultant Kraven !-- Where is he ?-- Anyway - They have these oxygen concentrators  for peeps with breathing problems - My question be -- would that not make a fine bubbler for a water farmer ?-- A high oxygen bubbler and one of Hippy's CO2 systems-- This might work !


----------



## Kraven

Fiction, yes the "press" is gaining traction. I have seen home made hydrolic presses with heated smash blocks, and if you get it right you can get a decent yield. I have not tasted a dab made like that yes but I heard it is as clean as you can get it, or pretty darn close. I'm impressed, the cover of high times? I bet that makes a good story. Glad to have you here, would love to hear about the cover of high times, how'd ya pull that off man


----------



## Keef

I was hoping for some in put on that temp Rose !-- 60's would be much easier to do -- I done this before when I was fighting white slime !-- I solved that problem by increasing the volume in my res dropped the temp enough !- I tie a string on those blue ice blocks so it's easier to fish them out my boxes !-- I change it twice a each day and keep my temp probe in there see how low it goes and what's the average !  Keef be knowing soon !--


----------



## Fiction

Kravenhead said:


> Fiction, yes the "press" is gaining traction. I have seen home made hydrolic presses with heated smash blocks, and if you get it right you can get a decent yield. I have not tasted a dab made like that yes but I heard it is as clean as you can get it, or pretty darn close. I'm impressed, the cover of high times? I bet that makes a good story. Glad to have you here, would love to hear about the cover of high times, how'd ya pull that off man



I've seen those crazy pneumatic presses..looks very promising. There's a company call rosin technologies prototyping some. I used to make small batches using a butane and turkey baster method, I haven't done it that way since trying the rosin technique. Its alot more effort but for someone making small batches its worth it. 
     Yeah the Hightimes thing. Back in 2008 I was running a house with my roommate. I read an article in the paper about a girl that was filming a documentary about the underground cannabis scene of the city I was living in. I decided to email her and offer her some pics of my plants. We ended up becoming friends and eventually trusted her enough to allow her to film the rooms. She showed the pics to her friend who happened to work for hightimes. They invited up to their headquarters and the next thing we know..they offered us the cover, and used our strain as the medical strain of the month (ECSD) for the Feb 2009 issue. It was surreal..a dream come true 

View attachment 24_cover_feb09_0.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

keef, that will be cool to see if it works. Pun intended.

Fiction, awesome for you.nice pic. thanks for adding it.  congrats...a little late, but congrats. 

Ki Kraven.


----------



## Keef

A water farmer !- Hot Dog!- Fiction !- I run aerocloners from fresh cut to harvest !- I use Botonacare products and do battle with the pH Witch regularly !-- Teach me how to prevail !-- Rose !-- Are U high again?


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's Rose 

Fiction, an excellent story. Gratz on the cover the girls look good. I'm laying into some ChemD gifted to be by a friend. Hope your evening goes well brother.

Keef why on earth you want to freeze your plants in the last week? You trying to get some color to them ?

Keef, the best way to get DO in water is to flume, put a small pump facing up and run it 15 mins every hour. Look up fluming it's whats done in large aquariums to oxygenate the water.


----------



## Fiction

Rosebud said:


> keef, that will be cool to see if it works. Pun intended.
> 
> Fiction, awesome for you.nice pic. thanks for adding it.  congrats...a little late, but congrats.
> 
> Ki Kraven.



Thanks Rosebud


----------



## Keef

Kraven !- Color Yep!-- Hey - U only run your bubbler 15 min an hour ?-- My aero boxes are bastardized DWC systems once the roots reach the nute res underneath them !-- I run my bubblers 24/7 thru a 2 inch micropore stone !-- no ebb and flow -- no worry about root rot or poor oxygenation !- I use 10 gals of nute solution in a 35 gal box --enough to keep the pump submerged -- instead of a full box -- my filtered pumps come on 15 off 15 spraying the dangling roots !  Same nute solutions as any other hydro type system !--


----------



## yooper420

Some new blood joined our farmily while I was out gettin` stoned.  :welcome: Fiction, think you gonna like here.


----------



## Kraven

No when i used to run air stones i ran them 24/7 but with a bigger rez you can flume and its tons quieter and works tons better than air stones which do a poor job getting DO into the water. With that being said, you don't have enough depth for it to really be effective. So air stones are your only option and they work well enough to get the job done.


----------



## Fiction

Kravenhead said:


> Hiya's Rose
> 
> Fiction, an excellent story. Gratz on the cover the girls look good. I'm laying into some ChemD gifted to be by a friend. Hope your evening goes well brother.
> 
> Keef why on earth you want to freeze your plants in the last week? You trying to get some color to them ?
> 
> Keef, the best way to get DO in water is to flume, put a small pump facing up and run it 15 mins every hour. Look up fluming it's whats done in large aquariums to oxygenate the water.



Thanks Kraven! I love the chem ! Big fan of Chem4...its used in all my favorite strains. Im growing a chem cross at the moment. Love that funk..
Keep an eye out for my friends seed company topdawg seeds...he'll be dropping the some legendary **** soon. alot of chem crosses.


----------



## Keef

I figure with the spray splashing around in there and a constant air exchange via the bubbler while the roots are dangling in the box they should get enough 02-- But - would an 02 concentrator be beneficial?


----------



## Fiction

yooper420 said:


> Some new blood joined our farmily while I was out gettin` stoned.  :welcome: Fiction, think you gonna like here.


 Thanks yooper420!


----------



## giggy

keef my diesel and a couple of bagseed plants turned last winter on me, when my temps got low. but i don't want to go through that again. i have heard of people placing their fresh cut bud in the fridge over night and it turn for them. just remember not all of them will turn, i had 17 to 19 plants at the time the temps got so low, but only 4 turned..


----------



## Fiction

Kraven you run aero? does your water get hot? I ran an aero table a few years ago and it was a nightmare..but the thing was huge..the pump was loud and the water would heat up quickly. do u have problems with heat?


----------



## Kraven

~smiles~ I'm in a soil less mix now called Berger BM-7. I ran some DWC grows in totes.  I'm getting ready to buy a 12 site ebb/grow system w/ a 55 gal res. I'm gonna build an ATO for the res so I don't have to do top offs and that's what I'm gonna roll with...oh I'll use coco chunk for the medium. Keef runs aero, I have never attempted that... but it does seem the water could get warm quickly.


----------



## Keef

Fiction !- Aero would be me !-- pics on page 386 !-- I run about 10 gals.in the boxes and the pump is filtered so no plugged sprayers !- I 'm just recovering from finding out the hard way how important Cal/Mag is when U switch to RO water !-- temp runs below 80 -- more water can absorb more heat so I added to the volume to reduce heat !- We good except as Rose pointed out - I got no big plants !- I root out clones to about 8 inches and then off to bloom !- We dialing it in !- requires the right variety too !


----------



## Keef

My mistake - page 388 !


----------



## Keef

Or 403 !-- Keef out !


----------



## umbra

been away...Keef just put ice cubes in the aero boxes, if they predisposed to turning purple you will know


----------



## Fiction

My bad keef! i got mixed up. Baked at the moment. I just checked out the pics. Thats an awesome setup..do u run the pumps constantly or are they on timers?


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I think plants pretty much stop growing under 60 degrees. They don't die but they do just sit there. Maybe try 60s and see what happens.


 I'll let ya know. It was a whopping 60 degrees here this morning. Got up to a really nice 69.

Some of the bud pics I've seen looked down right beautiful, but I don't really care if it looks like a worm ridden dog turd as long as it slaps me silly.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I was hoping for some in put on that temp Rose !-- 60's would be much easier to do -- I done this before when I was fighting white slime ! !--


 Add H2O2 to your res daily and the white slime will be a bad memory.

Fiction, glad you joined the fray. Glad to see another SCROGer here. I've got to do some research on that curling iron stuff. I've got a friend that I set up in a grow and he sells his weed and buys wax!

Yoop, fixed my computer problem. Popped the battery out, blew on the contacts, slapped it back in, and SHAZAM. Friggin' Magic.

Bozzo, something ate my sassafras! It was either the damn whistle pigs or the four deer that are making my entire yard their home. I hope the roots took hold before they ate the tops.

The rest of you Old Farts: Been busy as a cat covering excrement. I get a chance to catch up now and then, but I miss yacking with yas. I even got busy and forgot to get high one day this week, but I can't remember which one as I'm stoned to the bone right now.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I got time to play !- You'd just turn it all into bubble anyway !-- It's a work in progress Fiction !-  I got the pumps on timers - 15 minutes on - 15 off with A bubbler running 24/7 !-- It's a pretty cheap system to build-- drill those 2 inch holes in the lid with A doorknob drill -- glue the pump to a tile and cut the PVC spray manifold to size -  microsprayer drill bit comes with sprayers !-  caulk the inside of the lid and done !- something happens it is to only one box !-- run a group of about 15 plants per box !- Run that pump all the time she would get hot !--


----------



## Hippie420

If you ever try SCROG, you'll throw rocks at aero. Bigger buds, more weight, slower turnover but the volume more than makes up for it. If you do it right, you can get as much off of four plants than you do out of two of your boxes. In the state you're in, it's plant count that will earn you the most time.

Our minds do run in the same direction, though. My sister in law's brother went into a wrinkle farm and left behind two huge O2 tanks. Thinking seriously of liberating them in the name of the revolution. The hydrogen peroxide helps keep the roots oxygenated, but the bubbler on O2 wouldn't hurt, either. My res tank is remote from the actual grow room (sealed for CO2), so I'm not worried about one overloading the other.

If I get anything out of the outside grow this year, it is all going for bubble. I've got leftover buds by the jar from grows two years ago and haven't touched last year's harvest. Might steal the kid's curling iron and give Fiction's trick a try.


----------



## yooper420

Old farts, we got a new old fart gonna teach us about the rosin technique. Cool, sounds interesting. When does school start ? Think the wife`s got a hair whatever to contribute to the effort.
The hydrogen peroxide works in a humidifier too.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. I see ya`ll sleeping in this morning. So, get a cup of coffee and a bowl of medicinal herb and we gonna have a "wake and bake" session in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. done had my wake and bake so now it's coffee time. peace


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy. I`ll have a cup with ya. Today belongs to my wife as it is the day of her birth.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Keef reporting for duty !-- Hippy - I got good bugs growing in my boxes I don't want to kill them with peroxide !--  I use some stuff called Hydroguard that does the same thing !-- If I can hit my goal of 500 grams per sq. yard/meter - I'll be just fine !  2 harvest a.month -- I'll get by ! -- The beast of a White is nice but not the plant I need !  -- but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel !- I can do it !-- This Tranquil Elephantizer might be the plant I'm looking for !-- if not I got Williams Wonder coming up behind it !-- The Glomans Strawberry Rhino and Umbra's Blueberry Blast be there too - Growing along side my White Elephant !-- I'll find the sweet spot !-- Just because I don't grow hydro or in dirt don't mean I can't !- If I want to grow a Scrog - I got friends teach me all I need to know !-- I master Aero - everything else is pretty much down hill !-


----------



## Keef

That white slime was a long time ago and directly related to res. Temp !- I stay below 80 and no problem !-- it's the war with spidermites I fight now !- they gone for now but they be back for another round !-- I be waiting !-- Sooner or later I will have dealt with all the disasters that happen to weed pharmers and be growing some legendary Super Crops !- Hippy plant limits is a communist plot screw'm !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Yoop, say Happy Birthday to my sister for me!

I'd say that spider mites haven't shown up in any of my grows, but that would be asking them to the party, so I won't.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I've seen the iron hash oil tech before. Multifarious posted a bunch of pix at another site. Probably something on YouTube about it, lol.
My son and I were talking about gorilla glue #4 and how it is all the rage right now at the clubs out here. I did get some seeds from Exotic Genetix but wanted to know what all the excitement is about. So my son went and bought some. Wow it was tasty, very up high. Bag appeal was excellent. Pricing was typical out here for the best bud around at $50 for an 1/8.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'll watching for pics !-- I got one - maybe 2 of your Blueberry Blast out of 4 to germ so far but it's still early !- So far nothing out of the 4 Black Rose cross - but I have high hopes !- The Williams Wonder are popping-- started them a couple days before the others-- got 3 out of 4 !- One of my T.E. Widow cross seed has opened and it looks like another will !-- I have one Strawberry Rhino so far too !-- RWS has been after me to grow some speedy weed - is this Gorilla Glue #4 what she wants ? Cause my personal goal is most potent weed I can grow !- I got a good start !


----------



## Fiction

Morning OFC! GG4 is awesome btw. Great strain to grow..easy nice yield and finished fairly quick. Think I've got a pic of it finished in the jar.


----------



## Fiction

And yes there is a ton a videos on how to make the rosin. Few tips...Try to find a 2" iron..most of them are 1" making it harder to work with. If you have the 1" iron you're going to have to break the nug down to about .3 pieces and squish them one at a time. Make sure you use parchment paper (NOT WAX PAPER) squish the buds as hard as u can for 3-4 seconds max. The lower the temp you use the harder you'll have to squeeze them and the less you'll get but the high temp equals tackier lower quality oil that is hard to work with. I like 300*f for 3-4 seconds...but this varies depending on how dry/resinous the bud is. dryer = lower temps. If your iron doesnt have a digital temp read on it just start on low..another things is that yield seems to be strain specific..and its hard to tell just by looking at the bud if it will yield. I smashed very "icy" looking strains and yielded low..but then i smash something that doesnt look very resinous and get alot..so your results will vary.


----------



## Kraven

home for lunch, busy week, will chat tonight.


----------



## Keef

Wish I had access to stuff like that !- Grow it !- or smoke brickweed !- there is no other choice !-- Get caught with as little as a roach or dirty pipe - U go to jail !-- They have a special task force to track down growers like me !- I wouldn't dare move anything around here !- One day I be free too !


----------



## Keef

Let's say I got a 2 hair iron -and some parchment paper -- would I fold the bud in parchment paper or just use it to catch the oil with the bud only between the iron !  Would someone just come straight out and tell ole Brain Damaged here how to do this !-- I might not be able to bust concrete with my face but I can still follow simple directions !


----------



## Keef

O.K. Buckwheat !-- but I don't got no blow torch pipe !-What's a brother to do ? Don't tell Giggy about this - he'll make a machine !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef it takes a bunch of practice to get it right, but when it's right it's by far the cleanest dabs you can make. The trick is two fold, heat and pressure between 290f and 300f is a good spot to start. If you can get good pressure and the right temp it takes three to four seconds to get a dab. Select the bud, fold parchment paper in half and put bud in crease, place between hot press and press out for three to four seconds, then open the paper and take a razor blade to scrap it all into a dab. Like he said it is real strain specific, some strains do well others do not. Too much heat and you get a hot sticky blob that's harsh. too cool and you wont get all of the bud, same with pressure too much and you will vape some of the dab off, too light and you just wont get much. Bear in mind, you will not get a bunch, but what you get will be clean and strong!


----------



## umbra

Apparently my son mentioned a few things we are doing to the club owner that he got the GG#4 from. Looks like we have a fan of our work, lol. He sent me an email asking specifics about the grow and my breeding. NorCalHal has someone who gave him a 10 oz gold bar, just to get on his list. I'm not saying I need a gold bar to deal with someone, but its nice to have a fan.


----------



## Kraven

That sounds really great Umbra, it is always nice to be recognized for your hard work and your contributions to the hemp culture itself. Congratz man


----------



## bozzo420

I had a feeling that you would find a fit out there Umbra. 
  Hippie, there was a ton of roots in that sassafras, It should come back. but if not I have more around here .It is everywhere on my road.  It's them deer  probably.  
Keef there is a bunch of u tube  video's  on making it.


----------



## Keef

10 -4 -- already to a look and got some parchment paper and already burned myself !- taking a break !- still don't have no blowtorch pipe !-- sure don't get much !


----------



## Keef

Figured out real quick what to do with Rosin patties real quick !


----------



## Kraven

hahahahaha you likin it bro


----------



## Keef

Yeah !- but I burnt my finger !--


----------



## umbra

lol


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Umbra.. That is very cool. I remember giving a joint of satori to a dispensary owner once, he came back and offered 4 grand for a pound... It was so nice to have someone else in the biz recognize your efforts.  I am so glad you are here Umbra.


Keef, be careful please, you need all your fingers.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> O.K. Buckwheat !-- but I don't got no blow torch pipe !-What's a brother to do ? Don't tell Giggy about this - he'll make a machine !--



a machine? ok keef i'm interested but i'm not sure what it is yet.


----------



## giggy

anybody up for a evening burn?


----------



## Keef

Burnt my finger !-- U gonna need a rocket to catch up to me !-- Did I tell ya'll - I Burnt my finger ?-- that's a lot of work !--I'm still thinking a one pound BHOgart hash oil machine ! I can't spend my life scrapping paper !-- Keef like but must be easier way !-- I'm lit up from smoking the left over patties !


----------



## Keef

I see what I'm up against making an e-cig liquid for a regular tank type e-cig !-- Viscosity !!-- My e-cig nicotine liquid has a vegetable glycerin base with A nicotine concentrate added !-- The V.G. with THC shatter added will be a little more complicated !-- I can homogenize them but the result with be too viscous for a tank !-- Hum!-- I only need to put 30% hash oil into my V.G. -- must be a way !


----------



## Fiction

hey whats up everyone? i see some of u have busted out the straighteners lol


----------



## Keef

U da devil Fiction !-- I like it but it be too much work for Keef !--- I had a head injury and only have one skill left -- I can grow weed !-- When prohibition ends -- I'm gonna turn that skill into my second career!-- getting paid to get high !-- Now that's a job I can do even at my advanced age ! The only thing that would be better -- would be if the insurance company would pay for an ample supply of premo !-- Delivered of course !


----------



## Fiction

Keef said:


> U da devil Fiction !-- I like it but it be too much work for Keef !--- I had a head injury and only have one skill left -- I can grow weed !-- When prohibition ends -- I'm gonna turn that skill into my second career!-- getting paid to get high !-- Now that's a job I can do even at my advanced age ! The only thing that would be better -- would be if the insurance company would pay for an ample supply of premo !-- Delivered of course !


 definitely a labor intensive method! lol its the main turn off


----------



## Keef

Hey it does work !-- Thanks it was a learning experience with A buzz at the end !-- Trying to get Giggy to read between the lines -- Two part clue - 1- build a machine -- 2 - BHOgart hash oil machine !-- -- Just saying -- store bought machine cost $600-- it ain't that complicated !-- take a look !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. sure is a cool way to get a little  dab . The wife said no way with her 200 dollar iron. lol


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo and the rest of the ofc. happy fri-day.
keef i'll look into them.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo, giggy and the rest of the OFC. Hair irons, burnt fingers, dabs, what`s going on in the OFC this morning ? What happened to "wake and bake" ? I know, grab a cup of coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb and we gonna have a "wake and bake" session. Any joiners ?


----------



## Rosebud

Me me me  I will join Yooper... smoking some girl scout cookies this morning. thin mint.. 

Lets do this wake and bake correctly...Inhale, coffee, inhale, coffee, you get it. Have a great friday Yooper.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Mane I was lit up yesterday !-- Only one thing to do !- Start all over and do it again !--Giggy -- I quess I just wish I still had the skills and tools to do things like that !-- At one time I coulda done it !-------- Put some of them Rosin patties in caps this morning -- they be kicking in shortly !-- ---Hey Hippy - One day I have every intention of growing a SCROG and I hope you'll guide me thru it when I do!-- Time to burn !


----------



## Fiction

good Morning n happy friday OFC!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC...tgif


----------



## Hippie420

Every day is a Friday when you're an out to pasture Old Fart! Wish you old farts would have been here yesterday to watch me work on the bus. You'd have laughed your donkey off!
Back's been wailin' for the last few days, so I was sitting on a five gallon bucket to wire up the backup camera to the reverse lights. I was a bit too close, so I leaned up and scooted the bucket back a bit. Apparently, it was too far as I went to sit back down and missed it and wound up flat on my arse on that nice, soft concrete driveway. Didn't do my butt or my back any good, but I laughed at myself 'til I had tears in my eyes. You guys would have ripped a stitch.

I do the work of three people; Larry, Moe, and Curly.


----------



## Keef

Hey at least U didn't use your face for a hammer !-- It didn't work out so well for me !-- I think me and this RO water have made peace .  We at a pH of 6.0 and stable !-- tricky stuff comes out the tap at 4.7 -- Let it sit 24 hours and U got 5.7 -6.0 !-- U have to wait or you'll never get it to level out !-- plants like it!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Yooper, TechAdmin wants to know what browser you use to see if he can fix the picture problem.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose tell Tech Thanks for hosting the O.F.C. !-- I would donate some bit money to the cause if I had any !-- Something changed on the site -- I used to get an e-mail everyday  with an update on all the post made in the last 24 hrs. I visited a music thread many months ago an was still getting an update on it everyday even though I only visited once !-- This has prevented me from freely surfing the site !- I don't want a daily update on all the threads I may visit !-- it's kept me from visiting Kraven and Rose and other's current grow threads !- I'm afraid each will generate another daily e-mail !-- I stopped getting the e-mail a couple days ago !- If I visit those threads will it generate another daily e-mail ?--or is it a trap and if I go there I have to perform a computer dance just to stop the e-mails ?


----------



## Keef

Some of us Old Farts had to ride the short bus to computer class !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, Do you want me to fix your settings? I don't get any emails about any posts.


----------



## Keef

I haven't got any the last few days but yes !- I'm afraid to look around and I'd like to !--  I just don't want another bunch of e-mail to delete everyday !


----------



## Kraven

Shoot Keef..... man your missin the show, my girls are poppin right now.....get on over and take a look mang


----------



## Keef

Looking good Kraven !-- U guys probably scratch your heads about my rotation and wonder what da Hell I'm doing !-- its not what I'm doing now but what I'll be able to do when the time comes !-- I'm brain damaged but I ain't no dumb sheet !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, thanks for coming by my journal, nice to have you. I checked your settings and it looks like you shouldn't receive any notifications. Let me know if you do.

Yooper, so far those of us that have trouble are using Google Chrome, are you?


----------



## yooper420

Rose,
Yeah, I think that`s the one. Is that what its called ? No problems on other site, just loaded 5 pictures there.
Got my new 2 year MMMJ card in the mail today (yesterday).


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning ye old Potheads. Sorry i aint been around much,,but between working my old *** off,,, and spending time with my Granddaughter, ,,,well let's just say i been busy and tired. Tripped walking on my stilts at work a couple weeks ago and ramed a piece of metel thru my hip into the bone, ,,,hurt like hell. Stitches and a shot and down for 3 days,,,,,and back to work i went,,,walking like Chester from Gunsmoke. Lol
getten to old for freaken Stilts me thinks. Lol


----------



## yooper420

Good morning WeedHopper and the rest of the OFC. What the H is an old fart doin` on stilts anyway ? Don`t you know that old farts heal very slowly. Get off the stilts and participate in a round of "wake and bake". Coffee in one hand and a bowl in the other and let`s do it. It`s "wake and bake" in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## bozzo420

Remember the Real McCoy's TV show in the 60's. ? I thought grandpa McCoy was faking his gimpy walk. Heck  that's how I walk some days.


----------



## giggy

morning hopper, yooper, bozzo and the rest of the crew. coffee is done.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Keef, thanks for coming by my journal, nice to have you. I checked your settings and it looks like you shouldn't receive any notifications. Let me know if you do.
> 
> Yooper, so far those of us that have trouble are using Google Chrome, are you?


i use chrome but i'm not having any problems. yoop i hope yall get it figured out.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> Remember the Real McCoy's TV show in the 60's. ? I thought grandpa McCoy was faking his gimpy walk. Heck  that's how I walk some days.


you know i don't believe i even remember that show, but i bet i know the walk. it is rough when you first wake and got to go. i'm glad my bed has a foot board.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> Remember the Real McCoy's TV show in the 60's. ? I thought grandpa McCoy was faking his gimpy walk. Heck that's how I walk some days.


 
good morning bozzo, hope the sun shines on your pharm today. Remember "The Real McCoy`s" ? How about "Amos and Andy" ?


----------



## WeedHopper

I use Stilts to keep from climbing ladders, ,,and it is much faster. Im in pretty good shape,,just aint metel proof. Lol


----------



## yooper420

WeedHopper, good morning bro. You been busy with your grand daughter lately so when you come back ya get your chain jerked. Ha, ha, ha, ha. Peace.

PS, Having been a firefighter all my life, I prefer ladders.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Hit the ground running this morning !- Gonna settle down and get my buzz on now !--Hey Hopper !- good to see ya around !- Mane !- I been hurt a lot !- fell off this - jumped off that - got hit with what ?-- never worried much cause I healed well and fast - Then I came around that corner in the operating room and hit a wet spot !- feet wet up face went down - hands slipped on the floor so I broke my fall with my face !-  Shattered my face !-- Doc said it was the kind of injury U would get if U took a full swing from a baseball bat to the face !- Don't be falling Hopper !-- It only takes that one time !


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- I didn't get the e-mails today !- So now maybe I can explore the MP site and see what's happening !-- Rose and Kraven grow some pretty weed ya'll !-- Think I feel them caps kicking in !- Good day to all !


----------



## Rosebud

That is great Keef, we like you guys stopping by outside your home here. It is almost a year since you guys joined our site.. 

Hey Yooper, will you do me a favor and try to download pictures on another browser? I used Internet explorer this morning to do some admin work and I think it is faster.. TA will figure it out, it just may take a while.


----------



## giggy

i'm all over the site, i just don't post much, well that is if you can keep me out of the music thread. i guess i'm more of a lurker, i read a lot and learn a lot.


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, ma old arse is a tired one, I went up to a friends this morning and tended his garden (he had an unexpected illness) then we sat back an smoked a few fatties....he had just pulled off a blue meany and it sure smoked nice. It was nice to sit around and jaw a bit and he really is looking better. Then Home to tend my garden, got all the transplanting done so now I officially have 8 in veg and two in  the flower tent, one should come off around the 6th of august and the other is about 3 weeks behind the Critical Kush, by the time the Dark Devil Auto is finished it will be time to move the girls into flower and to destroy the males. Grab a few cuts and rinse and repeat. Hope everyone has a great day, peace.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Started wake n bake by smoking some gg#4, lol. Gutting the garage and moving boxes. Time for another smoke break. This time some temple mixed with chocolateberry. I found a couple seeds in the gg#4. Decided to pop some more beans, lol. gg#4 x green ribbon, gg#4 x cookies n cream, and banana og x ult chem sfv.
construction starts Monday morning


----------



## Keef

Has it really been a year Rose ?-- We got a good home here at MP and the family has grown so much !-  Never a dull moment at the O.F.C. !-- Umbra expanding the grow ?- -  I got those seed packaged and  missed the mailman again today !-- They been getting on my last nerve around here last couple days !--The temp in my garage is 110 or I would have that puppy full of weed !-- Ya'll need to tell them to change the law !-- It be cramping my style !-- I'm ready to quit playing and grow some big weed !-- Da people need they medicine !


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> you know i don't believe i even remember that show, but i bet i know the walk. it is rough when you first wake and got to go. i'm glad my bed has a foot board.


 
You don't remember Kate, Luke, and Little Luke? Haven't seen that series in many moons.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> good morning bozzo, hope the sun shines on your pharm today. Remember "The Real McCoy`s" ? How about "Amos and Andy" ?


 
Hell yes, and Sapphire and King Fish, too!


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> I use Stilts to keep from climbing ladders, ,,and it is much faster. Im in pretty good shape,,just aint metel proof. Lol


 
I still have my tall set that OSHA outlawed a hundred years ago. They come in handy for cutting in walls to ceilings when it comes paint time.

Only took one dive on 'em when my partner strung a power cord across my path. Chipped the bone in my elbow. Hurt like hell for a couple of years.


----------



## Keef

Hippy U just dating yourself now !- Some of the young'ns don't even remember black and white T.V. -- "Whites Only" water fountains and bathrooms ?-- Yeah !- I saw them !-- Telephones connected to the wall ?-- 8 track tapes ?-- Leaded or Unleaded gas?--Muscle cars ?- Back when U could outrun the law !-- Or back when da Devil was president !-  Good ole days when a joint could get U ten years in jail !-- Running square grouper could get U lots more than that !-- When speaking up against prohibition could ruin your life !-  Somehow I don't seem to remember those as " The Good Ole Days "--


----------



## umbra

Sky King, Roy Rodgers, Paladine, Jack Parr, Jack Benny ( the whole Rochester thing that would be racist now)...Hazel


----------



## Keef

Notice how I didn't mention - the draft - body counts -- Ark light strikes - Agent Orange - Carpet Bombing -- Oh!- I didn't mention Napalm either !-- I think The Charlie Daniel Band's " Still in Siagon"- kinda covered it !-- U know there is no more Saigon right ?-- These are the good old days Ya'll !!- We earned this sheet !-- Now it's time to end the last vestiges of those days -- it time to end prohibition !


----------



## giggy

who's in for a bowl? puff puff pass


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> You don't remember Kate, Luke, and Little Luke? Haven't seen that series in many moons.



nope, i even went over to youtube and no i don't remember that show. i wasn't born till 61. hell i missed the green hornet, but i did catch batman and star trek.


----------



## Keef

I'm always down with A burn !-- We didn't have a T.V. until I was a teen so I don't remember some of those shows either !-- Got my pH monster chained so I have reason to party !-- I am having a dismal germ rate !- I'm giving another batch of 4 each the T.P. tube and sand paper treatment then put them in a covered damp paper towel in that hot a** garage this time - perhaps the 76 degrees of the house wasn't warm enough !-- Then again -maybe dem plant embryos done heard how I will abuse da Hell out of dem if they come out and play !-- Once they in my aero cloner -- they mine !--


----------



## umbra

some of those are old and abused...I meant the seeds. So germ rate may not be great, but I did check them before sending them out by popping 7 out of 10.


----------



## Keef

No Umbra it's not U !- I've got seed from 3 places and I'm having trouble with all !--It's me !-- I'm a cloner - I don't do seed often !-- Made me a scarifier and gave'm a good spin before putting them in a damp paper towel - in the garage where it is warm !-- keep the others on a shelf in the grow room !- it has been a week this evening !-- is that a long time ?-- I have found the sweet spot on that Tranquil Elephantizer !-- Time to kick it now !-


----------



## Keef

Umbra - One of the seed that has opened to expose the tap root is one of your Blueberry Blast !- Nothing from the GDP-X- Black Rose yet !-- One of my White Elephants has also opened - 2 -- Williams Wonder -- but all are sending out the tap root ever so slow !- I just need a prime young lady from each !- I could also use a male or two !-  I gotta breed me up a Texas Frankenplant to loose upon the land come end of prohibition !- -- T. E.- Willy--- Satori and a Dawg -- I'm open to suggestions-- besides I get to keep a pure bred Queen of each !-- How do I lose ?


----------



## thegloman

Howdy Y'All from the bottom of the lake!
Yes, it's STILL raining at least once a day here in central Illinois.  I've lost my veg garden completley.  Even the sweetcorn.  Never seen so much rain here.  Not even in April when it's supposed to be the heaviest.  Soon as I can get to them I'm going to have to try to start roots up on the stalk a bit cuz they ALL drowning.  The "wild" patch seems to be holding it's own & there should be enough to get me through, but I thnk everything else might be history.

Keef, This W.E. is ok so far, but it is the oddest pot plant I've ever seen.  It hasn't got much height to it but it hasn't had as long to grow.  So far it is about a foot tall & looks NOTHING like a typical pot plant.  The leaves are HUGE & now that the buds are starting the leaf is starting to mutate into 3 fingers.  It IS one hairy plant tho.  I'll bet the buds turn out wicked.
My indoor S.R. that I revegged is almost ready to harvest again.  The buds are swelling up & frosting over.  I really do like this girl.  I'm gonna keep her as a mother for as long as I can.  Haven't been having much luck with the cuttings lately.  I lost all the W.E. cuts.  No matter how often I change the water they just kept rotting. Even with 2 air stones going all the time.   Practice, practice.  Long as the mothers allow.  

I hope you all aren't having as much problem as I'm having with the rain.


----------



## yooper420

Rose,
I was using Internet Explorer, got Chrome now, I think.


----------



## Keef

Gloman - Sorry to hear about the whole wet farm !-- Keep that freak alive !- try cloning in dirt !-- I got one out of the last three opened but so slow !-- Giggy got one too !- Yoop got the last 4 White Elephant seed and the last few T.E. !- He gets a male T.E. - I still got the Widow mom !- We could make more !-- Let's see how yours finishes !-- She can't help be be a beast !-- One thing I can promise U is it is unique !--- it's gonna look like a ball of cotton when she finishes !-- First time U smoke it -- Do Not call 911 and tell them U think U died or overdosed or something like that !--


----------



## yooper420

Will not load on Chrome either.


----------



## Keef

Yo Gloman can U keep that freak alive until I can get some Williams Wonder pollen ?-- We'll make us a freak that produces VERY POTENT WEIGHT !-- I could live with that !- I only need one pristine Queen !--- We could probably stop there but they gonna give me time -- I breed another monster and cross them!-- Have U ever played cards with someone who is always trying to distract U with table talk ?- Well I wouldn't do that ! Maybe ?


----------



## yooper420

Anyone up to a having a bowl with me ? Load some Ghost Train Haze in my bowl and fire it up. Puff, puff, pass. Here ya go.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

always here, just lurking these past few... days 

puff puff pass
:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Yup! Tokin' on my usual, a nice bowl of bubble.

Giggy, I'll bet you missed my favorite cartoons, too. Clutch Cargo and Beanie & Cecil!

Anybody remember the series Adventures In Paradise? Adam troy and his schooner ship Tiki? Gave me an everlasting love of sail boats, he did.


----------



## umbra

I forgot the name of that show...I remember it


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Looks like I`m the first one coherent this morning, I get to call the ritual, it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,,,i wish i could sleep longer but my eyes always pop open early no matter what. Lol


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> Morning folks,,,,i wish i could sleep longer but my eyes always pop open early no matter what. Lol


Same here. Keeps me from being too lazy I guess.


----------



## Kraven

Me too, up at 5:30 as usual...seems to be the curse of either military training or old age, not sure at this point, but no matter what time I crash, I'm gonna be up at 5:30am. Got two cups of coffee in me and just finished mowing the grass, boy my neighbors enjoyed me mowing my lawn at day break on Sunday, before the darn heat index gets to 115 again today, seems its full on summer these days....now for third cup of coffee and a cool down bowl....good moring OFC.


----------



## yarddog

Headed out to fire up the snapper. Getting the grass cut before it gets hot.  Ever seen a dried up tree frog?  That's what I felt like yesterday.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, hopper, dog, krav and the rest of the crew. i'm up and at em now, slept in. woke earlier but rolled back over. having my bowl now. it was nice last night, the grandson went to bed early and the daughter wasn't here, so someone got lucky last night.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Yarddog - Welcome to the O.F.C. !- Think U could swing by and cut mine too ?-- Yoop - You'll find out for yourself soon enough about that T.E. mine didn't look that good but I can see how it could !- I just ran that one before I started cloning the snot out of it !-- and probably took it early !-- The T.E. starts putting on tricomes early in bloom and then packs them on as it matures !-- I asked about cooling the res. because I want that color too !-- She a keeper that's for sure !-- Excited to see what becomes of the Glomans White Elephant !


----------



## giggy

keef check out yarddog's pic and tell me who he is. lol


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, it been hot here in GA to.  It seem like it just jump right to summer, no spring.  Waking and Baking. :48:


----------



## giggy

thegloman said:


> Howdy Y'All from the bottom of the lake!
> Yes, it's STILL raining at least once a day here in central Illinois.  I've lost my veg garden completley.  Even the sweetcorn.  Never seen so much rain here.  Not even in April when it's supposed to be the heaviest.  Soon as I can get to them I'm going to have to try to start roots up on the stalk a bit cuz they ALL drowning.  The "wild" patch seems to be holding it's own & there should be enough to get me through, but I thnk everything else might be history.
> 
> Keef, This W.E. is ok so far, but it is the oddest pot plant I've ever seen.  It hasn't got much height to it but it hasn't had as long to grow.  So far it is about a foot tall & looks NOTHING like a typical pot plant.  The leaves are HUGE & now that the buds are starting the leaf is starting to mutate into 3 fingers.  It IS one hairy plant tho.  I'll bet the buds turn out wicked.
> My indoor S.R. that I revegged is almost ready to harvest again.  The buds are swelling up & frosting over.  I really do like this girl.  I'm gonna keep her as a mother for as long as I can.  Haven't been having much luck with the cuttings lately.  I lost all the W.E. cuts.  No matter how often I change the water they just kept rotting. Even with 2 air stones going all the time.   Practice, practice.  Long as the mothers allow.
> 
> I hope you all aren't having as much problem as I'm having with the rain.



gloman sorry to hear about all the rain. the white elephant i have is the same way, funny looking little plant, but i'm not in flower yet.


----------



## Keef

Looks like that Avatar someone else uses ?-- Looks kinda like Roger from American Dad ?-- Giggy mane I don't know these things!


----------



## Kraven

No Gnat changed his name and still has not addressed why, and to be honest that spooks me! I'm not happy with this.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Yup! Tokin' on my usual, a nice bowl of bubble.
> 
> Giggy, I'll bet you missed my favorite cartoons, too. Clutch Cargo and Beanie & Cecil!
> 
> Anybody remember the series Adventures In Paradise? Adam troy and his schooner ship Tiki? Gave me an everlasting love of sail boats, he did.



can't say i remember the beanie & cecil show, but now clutch cargo is another story, still motion cartoons like speed racer was.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> No Gnat changed his name and still has not addressed why, and to be honest that spooks me! I'm not happy with this.



he did on the music thread, he's cool.


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Looks like that Avatar someone else uses ?-- Looks kinda like Roger from American Dad ?-- Giggy mane I don't know these things!


It's gnatt. Ha. Changed my name to one I liked.  And the pic, that's Paul. You need to fire up a fatty and watch Paul. He is an alien, smokes weed and curses. Not bad for an alien.


----------



## Keef

Gantt- O.K. -- Giggy - I quit trying to make sense of the world !-- This Paul - sounds like my wife !-- I'll have to check him out !- Hey if your White Elephant is a male maybe we should make more seed !-- Mine is still just a germinating seed !- Yoop has the last of those seed - I think ?-- I think the Gloman got a keeper !- Hope yours is a girl too Giggy !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Worked too hard yesterday, my back is feeling it today. Today wake n bake with begin with...some 4 corners and purple tangie


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, be sure and medicate properly.

Look at this plant. I was going to try to slowly LST. HA. The plant has several candelabra tops. It is too late to LST and look at the trunk. Should I just leaver her alone as I don't think i have any choice.  She is working on being 6 ft tall and we will move her to lower ground so she doesn't show over the fence.  Any ideas? View attachment 712.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

I'm having the same problem. my clones all look like that. the seeds are a little better, but they are pretty. But it's only July 12 and they are all 5 footers already.  I am tying all the outside growth to the cages to keep them from breaking. They do love to be caged don't they.


----------



## Keef

Don't do nothing Rose !-- Just keep doing what U do and hold on for the ride !-- One day Keef grow outside too!


----------



## umbra

tie the tops down to the top of the cage, that should be enough to keep the vertical growth to a minimum


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you.


----------



## bozzo420

Here's my runaway ones. In the pot is Fruity Punch, Other one is a Vanilla Kush. wish I had a spot to put her in the ground. You can see the pot in the ground. That is the only spot I have when she gets to tall for where she is now. It's only the 12 th of July. Lots of growing to do yet. And them tomato's are doing pretty good also. 

View attachment DSC03984.JPG


View attachment DSC03986.JPG


View attachment DSC03994.JPG


----------



## bozzo420

big mistake lol 

View attachment DSC03983.JPG


View attachment DSC03990.JPG


----------



## Keef

Bozzo --Rose- -Umbra and all ya'll outside dirt pharmers with all them big beautiful plants -- I only got 3 things to say to U -- I hate U guys -- I hate U guys -- I hate U guys !


----------



## bozzo420

the left window is the White Widow seed. The right window is the WW clone  .The contest continues . the back row left is Blue Dream. And  back row right is the Deep Cheese.


----------



## Rosebud

But we love you Keef. So your stuck with us making you jealous.

Your tomatoes sure look good bozzo, plants too. We pulled my giant down and will keep pulling for a few days or weeks.

It is only 88 today that is 20 degrees cooler than last week.


----------



## Keef

U know I'm happy for U guys !-- There was a time when we couldn't even talk about growing weed !-- Now even if I didn't know squat about growing -- I gots some friends who do !-- I like seeing pics of big plants blowing in the wind !-  One day - I do that too !-- For now -- I get by !  -- Hey Gloman - did those early long stem tricomes from the T.E. come across in that White Elephant ?-- I can't wait to see her in full Bloom !!-- Take care of yours too Giggy !-- They special !-- Child of a Widow should never look like that !!-- Momma was a Voodoo Widow !- Well either that or something happened !--


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Time for the morning ritual. Grab a cup of coffee and a bowl and we will have a session of "wake and bake" in Curmudgeonland. Join me ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning yooper and the rest of the ofc. had me bowl and waiting on me coffee.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Why does it hurt when I do -this ?-- I need my medicine !- Where's my pipe ?- Anyone know if they make a left handed bong ?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## yooper420

Morning giggy, keef and umbra. Time for "wake and bake" number two. Go for it.


----------



## giggy

Looks like I'm going to.see a doctor this evening. I caught a spec back tick bitting in saturday evening. Now I have a nice red spot. But I was on the tractor all day yesterday running the bush hogg. I hope I just got it irritated, have a slight head ache but I do have sinuses going too. I'll let yall know.


----------



## yarddog

giggy said:


> Looks like I'm going to.see a doctor this evening. I caught a spec back tick bitting in saturday evening. Now I have a nice red spot. But I was on the tractor all day yesterday running the bush hogg. I hope I just got it irritated, have a slight head ache but I do have sinuses going too. I'll let yall know.


Don't take no chance. Better to get seen and sent back home than wait till you got a hole in your side.


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> Looks like I'm going to.see a doctor this evening. I caught a spec back tick bitting in saturday evening. Now I have a nice red spot. But I was on the tractor all day yesterday running the bush hogg. I hope I just got it irritated, have a slight head ache but I do have sinuses going too. I'll let yall know.


  I got one last year. Get to the doctor if you have a rash. Antibiotics now will prevent Lyme disease . That stuff is nasty.  but a bulls eye rash is the warning sign.


----------



## Keef

Hey !- We burning this afternoon ??- They better get up off Keef cause I got yo crazy - right here !-- Be best I don't have to prove it !-- again !  O.K. nuff of that !-- Hey !- I was in the garage today rummaging around and found a hundred 4x4 plastic planters and a hundred 1 gallon planters !-- I said self -- What's an aero pharmer doing with dem planters U put dirt in ?-- Is there something U ain't telling me ?-- I didn't say a word !


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC.


----------



## Keef

I think I have broken the jinx on starting seed !-- I got this !--- Umbra I have little seed commas from both of your varieties -- I wasn't scarifing them well enough and was germing at too low a temp !-- 2 out of 3 Williams Wonder --3 outof 5 of the GDP- X- Black Rose and 2 out of 5 of the Blueberry Blast-X -X- BPU popped a taproot in 36 hours !-- - Those seed are on the table ready for Santa and things keep stopping me from getting it done !-- I apologize !-- I done this before so U know it ain't getting cold feet !-  Unless the World ends before then they be on way tomorrow !


----------



## giggy

ok talked to my doctor, and since i'm having blood work he said to wait. i told him what it looked like, and what i had been doing (yard word 108º heat index) and he thinks i just have it irritated. told me to neosporin it and watch it.


----------



## giggy

Kravenhead said:


> Evening OFC.



howdy bro.


----------



## giggy

Spiders On Drugs
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy !-- Was just over at seedfinders looking up that Gorilla Glue #4-- Dang !--- Them Dawgs do get around !-- tells me everything I needs to know !-- See I learned everything thing in da world about genetics in da F.F.A. !-- Woof -Woof !-- Kraven get that Chem Dawg cut yet ?-- Now that Keef ain't afraid of seeds no more -- I be after a Dawg !-- Then I think I'll have about everything I need for my Frankenplant !-- Well maybe one more powerhouse !-- Sucks because the clone only varieties are beyond my reach !


----------



## yarddog

Good one giggy.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE pain this morning. My knee is giving me hell woke me up at 3:30 this morning. Hell at that time it was 80 degrees too. So we are sipposed to have bad storms today. I need the rain so I don't have to tote water to the woods later today. Other wize morning ofc lets make the best of the day as we can.


----------



## yooper420

Morning yarddog, giggy and the rest of the OFC. Now that I`ve dumped a load, got coffee and a bowl the "wake and bake" session is in order. Let`s do it.


----------



## yooper420

Spent the evening yesterday repotting my garden. Got 7 done, looked at number 8 and decided not enough soil left to finish. So gotta go to the hydro store and buy more Sunshine.


----------



## ness

morning OFC, wake and bake time. everyone have a fine day.  :48:


----------



## giggy

my problem with my soil is it is drying out to quick. i guess i need more perlite. the only different soil i have this year is i got some happy frog. i got some amended peat perlite mix from a nursery and i get the ferry morse (walmart) it was called something else last year. and all of them are draining to quick. i have had good luck with them indoors but i guess i need something else for outdoors.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- dragging today !-- Later my peeps !


----------



## Fiction

Mornin o.f.c ! hope everyone is well on this gloomy (over here) morning.


----------



## yooper420

Gloomy here too. Rained most of the day yesterday. Looks like more today. Enough already, weeds are growing (my yard), to wet to cut. So, gonna burn another one.


----------



## Keef

Yo Fiction !-- Where ya been ?-- - Dude made me burn my finger ya'll !--


----------



## Fiction

Keef said:


> Yo Fiction !-- Where ya been ?-- - Dude made me burn my finger ya'll !--


Keef! whats goin on!? Actually been out of commission last few days. Recovering from a seizure. This old fart has nocturnal epilepsy. Takes me some time and tokes to get back to normal.


----------



## bozzo420

giggy, I'm seeing the same thing here. I used promix in my holes. Its all peat moss and perlite. Drains and dries out fast. I am watering every day ,sometimes twice. but grows fine .But will use regular soil next year.


----------



## Keef

Sorry to hear that Fiction !-- Takes alot out of U I bet !-- I tried to bust a concrete floor with my face - Traumatic Brain Injury - bulged discs in my neck -- I don't have seizures but things sure get strange sometimes !-- I'm lucky to be able to walk and talk at the same time -- I credit weed with preventing worse damage and helping me get back on my feet !-  Hope U feel better Cuz !


----------



## Fiction

Keef said:


> Sorry to hear that Fiction !-- Takes alot out of U I bet !-- I tried to bust a concrete floor with my face - Traumatic Brain Injury - bulged discs in my neck -- I don't have seizures but things sure get strange sometimes !-- I'm lucky to be able to walk and talk at the same time -- I credit weed with preventing worse damage and helping me get back on my feet !-  Hope U feel better Cuz !



Thanks Keef! I'm maintaining, feels like i tore every muscle in my body and chewed half my tongue off. But the worse part is the mental "strangeness" afterwards (anxiety, depression, confusion). I haven't been able to find out the cause but doc tells me its possible I took too many hits to the head in my younger days. Cannabis has lowered the number of seizures and helps me cope with the side affects of the other meds. LIFESAVER


----------



## Keef

Fiction -- Some of us are medical or ex- medical like me --- U do eat weed don't U ?-- I take my caps regularly -- About an hour before bedtime I take some lowgrade Cannacaps - I run some dry weed thru a screen then decarb it - pack it into empty caps -- I take a dose that won't get me ripped only a gentle glow -- I've noticed that I crash and burn less often !-- Got a feeling U know what I mean by crash and burn !--


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFG, I had my name changed simply because "Kravenhead" sorta sounded tacky to me. I am Kraven, the same good o'l boy you all know and love, I just did some house keeping. Yoop, I intend on putting back up the GTH #9 thread for your viewing pleasure. I managed to get myself spooked......you can never be to safe. This internet thing is new to me, up until three or fours years ago, my wife didn't even know that I grew, she knew I always had it but never asked, so telling y'all is a big step forward for me. I'm still a part of the community. I just bought a new camera today that I can better control what gets fed into the header of pictures when I upload. I just about have them all  cleaned up and will re - post a grow thread. Hot here today and now it's blowing up a thunderstorm, yeaaaa dog days have begun!


----------



## yarddog

Glad your back Kraven, dog days indeed. We just got a contract at work for 450 vehicles. All repair and maintenance. I am  allotted one work bay, I've been outside in the sun working for three days now.  Actually getting used to it.  The only way to be acclimated is to dive off head first!


----------



## Keef

Don't affect me none Kraven !-- It was a big step going online and talking with other's about growing weed !-- In our world - (the south ) -- U just don't talk about this stuff !-- I'm just a product of the society I live in !-- Shoulda never let me find out where and how to get world class seed !-- Now they gotta deal with it !-- Ain't my fault !-- Are we burning this afternoon or what ?-- Green Santa has left the building !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea I got just a little ChemD and it's making me get visuals...wow this is some trippy weed bro's.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Kraven and the rest of OFC..
I will join you. Having a little Proffesor Chaos  to smoke.

I get paranoid and I am legal.  Something you never get over.  

I think i will change my name to stoner lady.


----------



## Hippie420

Got rained off twice from working on the bus today. Muggy as hell out there now, but I'm still plugging away. Did you know that epoxy will glue your hair together? Don't ask me how I know......

I'm relying on you folks to talk me out of hooking up 45 watts worth of solar panels that I've had new in the box for the last five years. There's four mounting spots on top of the van that are for ladder racks, and it would be really easy to fab up a set of low profile ones to hold the panels. Probably be easier on the alternator, too. I figured I'd want a 55 ah auxiliary battery for the tunes & light show. Found out the main battery is only 50 ah. Got a new 300 watt inverter too, but I'm not sure I'd ever need 110 volts in the bus.

Would go along with the hippie/environmental thing, though. The carpet for the floor and walls is made out of recycled plastic water bottles, and most of the wood is thirty year old stuff that's been kicking around in my garage forever.


----------



## Rosebud

Solar panels sound pretty fun.


----------



## Kraven

Nice hippie.....Go for the panels bro, you will indeed be happy to have 110 on day, i promise....tailgating to fishing there is always a cool venue for 110 bro.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I get paranoid and I am legal. Something you never get over.


 
That's where we all kid ourselves. It's still a federal offense, and we ALL can be prosecuted, jailed, and have our property/assets forfeited. Even in the mitten, the state government will tell you that THEY won't come after you, but if the Feds do, you're on your own.

It pays to be a little fish in a big, big ocean.


----------



## Keef

Kraven teach the women to grow ?-- good times !-- So what drove U people to become criminals ?-- At least I don't have to fool myself !-- I get caught. - .I go to jail !--


----------



## Rosebud

What drove me to be a criminal? At first it was because i have loved pot since I was 17. Now it is because I really love pot still, but I really like the results of folks getting better when they use a cbd.. That is pretty cool. Plus I am too old to not use it. And, i don't want to smoke anyone else's so... It really helps that I love to garden..bonus. And meet folks from all over the world on here is pretty cool too.
WIN WIN.


----------



## giggy

I think I'll just keep the name I got. lol I have a couple plastic 55gallon drums I am thinking about cutting in half to make a wind generator with. But that means I need to get another for a compost barrel.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> What drove me to be a criminal? At first it was because i have loved pot since I was 17. Now it is because I really love pot still, but I really like the results of folks getting better when they use a cbd.. That is pretty cool. Plus I am too old to not use it. And, i don't want to smoke anyone else's so... It really helps that I love to garden..bonus. And meet folks from all over the world on here is pretty cool too.
> WIN WIN.



Maybe one day we will all have the freedom to grow a great garden.


----------



## Kraven

I sure hope so, because epic is what I have in mind :48:


----------



## Keef

I just feel no compulsion to obey an unjust law !-- I lay all the trouble generated by the war on weed at the feet of Harry Anslinger - may he burn in Hell !-- Hey anyone seen -- Reefer Madness - The Musical -?-- Loved it !


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven !-- An Epic Grow ?-- Never crossed my mind !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy check your e-mail !--


----------



## Rosebud

This is my last epic grow. THey are changing the laws. Next years garden will have 4 plants.  shakes head.

I know i am lucky you guys. I live in a very liberal state.  I can't wait till all of you have the same liberty that we have.


----------



## bozzo420

that's what I'm afraid of. you don't get grandfathered in Rosebud.? I was hoping they will let medical to continue as before. Guess not. at least you can do 4 for Mr. RB.4+4=8. What is your limit this year? ours is 12. 
I just finished tearing down my dark room that I'm not using this year. and planted my only potted plant there. I just could not see her in that 5 gal pot till finish. Now she can grow .


----------



## Keef

This is my last epic grow too Rose !-- These reduced plant counts made me so mad I'm just gonna quit growing !-- U get a ticket or something if U have to many plants ?--


----------



## Keef

How far U guys willing to go to stay legal ?-- U say next year the legal plant count is 4 ?- And the year after 2 ?- And the next year ?-- Time for a stealth indoor grow room Rose !-- Or do U comply yourself right back into total prohibition ?--


----------



## Keef

Someone needs to 'splain this legal state stuff to me !-- Sounds to me like them MMJ cards could be used to regulate pot pharmers right out of growing !-- Don't think I'll be getting me one of them !-- Well not in my real name or address anyway !--


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. What`s happening in Curmudgeonland this morning ? Do believe it`s time for "wake and bake". Coffee and a bowl and let`s do it. "Wake and bake" time ya`ll.


----------



## yooper420

Got my 2 year "get out of jail free" card last week. $180 to doctor, $60 to the state equals $240 for 2 years. Ten dollars a month for "insurance", not bad at all.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the resat of the crew. got up hurting again. we had some good wind yesterday evening and i bet 2" rain in about a hour. well time to get the day started. peace


----------



## bozzo420

that's how i figure it yooper. same price as life lock. lol  good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys. The law in 2016 as i understand it will allow 4 plants per household. Not per person. 
If i want to register, which I don't think I do, and become a garden collective I could have 45 plants. BUT I would have to be on a record, i would be subject to searches, I would have to keep records from seed to smoke of every gram... 

The plant count has been 16 per person.. That was very cool of Wa state, but the medical got all screwed up when they passed recreational use of marijuana in the state last year. So, if I want to keep helping folks it will be against the law. 

This is my last epic grow. I told mr rb if i can only have 4 plants, they will be 10 pounders each. LOL  Frankly this grow is kicking my buttocks. Lots of heat to deal with.

Umbra, all my La confidential are girls and have their own garden..can't wait to try that smoke~


----------



## bozzo420

I may have to vote no . Hard to even think like that. But I do have some good friends that do not smoke pot, but they do have gardens.   I be  a share cropper. LOL


----------



## bozzo420

I was thinking , looking at my 4 plants in the greenhouse, that one plant would probably fill the 8x8 greenhouse if it was by itself.   yep 4 monsters .


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I grow using the Nun-Ya principle !--  Ain't Nun-Ya biz how many plants I got!-- About time the federal law is changed !--


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. !-- been giving some thought to this free state plant limits and weed laws and I had me one of them realizations -- Most of us Old Farts been growing gorilla off and on most of our lives and it really don't matter what the law said then and what it says now !-- Being against the law didn't stop us then and my gut feeling is most of us would grow our own weed anyway !-- We too old to change now !-- We would just get more creative !-- And once you've crossed over to the dark side plant count be dammed !


----------



## umbra

Rose I am very pleased by your results so far. I know those girls will rock. I am more concerned about rippers than I am leo at this point. The outdoor is getting big. We have 35 plants outside and I think we are going to reduce those numbers some, just because of their size and the space they take up. Shade cloth is on order, indoor is under construction, and plans for the greenhouse are in the works.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - that deed with the seed has been done !-- If I don't kill them I had some seed from each germinate along with several Williams Wonder !-   I took 10 T.E. fresh cuts yesterday along with 15 from my black line Widow !-- Gonna get complicated real soon !--


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know them boxes I use ?-- I think I can keep about a dozen Bonsai moms in one !  Wait I can't do that it would put me over my plant limit !-- Bonsai !!!!


----------



## thegloman

Howdy Y'All!  Well, I'm finaly getting over the lung crud & getting around a bit.  
Thought I'd show a little porn this afternoon.  Anybody up for it?  hehehe

Here's a pic I took this morn. of the "wild" patch
View attachment DSCF0213.jpg


Here is the W.E. I got from our brother down south
View attachment DSCF0219.jpg


This is the press I use for butter.  Sure is easier than squeezing bare handed
View attachment DSCF0226.jpg


And this is my Strawberry Rhino.  2nd bloom  I think she has a lot more trich's this time around.  Oh does she smell heavenly.  Like fresh strawberries
View attachment DSCF0228.jpg

View attachment DSCF0230.jpg

View attachment DSCF0232.jpg

View attachment DSCF0237.jpg


----------



## yooper420

umbra,
The man with the plans. Hope they all come to fruition for ya. Do not know what I would do with 35 plants

gloman,
The star of porn
is born
But we luv it 
so keep it cometh.


----------



## Kraven

Looks good gloman. I remember my "wild patches"....glad I don't have to hump water in when its dry. Evening OFC, life is treating me well, and both tents are looking great. I sure do enjoy gardening in the evening indoors where it's cool


----------



## Hippie420

Just tried that hot iron trick. Used the Pullet's $200 professional one. Wound up with two very flat and very hot buds. No oil. 
No whining, though. It still smokes and still rocks!


----------



## Keef

Gloman in da house !-- Looking good Cuz !-- What's that thang in the 5 gal bucket ?-- That's how I used to grow !-- Hey Kraven U got pics of your new setup posted in your grow journal yet ?-- A veg and a bloom ?-- I'm adding at U Cuz !--


----------



## Kraven

Hippie for some reason some strains do well and other just don't and really no way of telling till you try. Great trichromes doesn't seem to affect it, I have heard of crappy looking bud producing epic results with amazing taste and great looking bud doing hardly anything. Plus there is a steep learning curve to it. I have heard others tell in detail about their trials and tribulations, enough so that i'm not getting involved. :48:


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Hey Kraven U got pics of your new setup posted in your grow journal yet ?-- A veg and a bloom ?-- I'm adding at U Cuz !--



Yea click on the link under my siggy, it says "current grow" it will take you right there bro. You want me to post the two tents and my set up, I will go edit it and add them it will take just a second


----------



## bozzo420

I played caddy shack today with the darn moles. I found them last night and put some poison worms down. Gave them 24 hours to eat them , then flooded them out tonight.
I hate them suckers. Stick a hose in the tunnel it gets them to move some where else if they don't die.


----------



## Keef

Kraven is that a C.F.L. in the tent?-- What does your temp run in there ?--seems like it would get hot !


----------



## Keef

Yo Bozzo -- put a hose over your exhaust pipe and stick it in the hole !


----------



## umbra

Hah my dogs dug a 20 ft trench to get to some moles. Massive holes in the yard, but no moles...lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Up early today and already lit !-- Yo Umbra the dog that dug the trench - is that the same dog that ate the poisoned weed ?   I used to hunt gophers with a pellet rifle but my dogs won't let me anymore - they want to help but they get in the way !-- Little bitty gophers down here--  I think they call them pocket gophers - We also got little chipmunks but they don't dig up your yard like gophers !-- I got a gopher working my yard now -- Little Bastids !


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Looks like everyone`s sleeping in this morning. That means that I get to lead the "wake and bake" this morning, so here goes. Coffee in one hand, a bowl of herb in the other and we gonna have a session of "wake and bake". Join in ya`ll.

PS,
Good morning keef, ya snuck in while I was one fingering it.


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc, let's roll with this wake and bake. coffee is brewing. been working outside on a drill, man it is hot. temps close to 100º with heat index from 110º to 115º. it takes me 30 min to get home and i was still soaked when i got there.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> Gloman in da house !-- Looking good Cuz !-- What's that thang in the 5 gal bucket ?-- That's how I used to grow !-- Hey Kraven U got pics of your new setup posted in your grow journal yet ?-- A veg and a bloom ?-- I'm adding at U Cuz !--




Hehe!  That 5gal bucket holds the mother of my dreams!  She's the W.E. I got from you my brother.  She was getting in trouble from bugs & molds so I pulled her bucket up, washed her off real well & then put the neem oil to her.
I just checked her out this morn while I was enjoying a doob of old left overs.
She looks a bit better already.  I'll just leave her on the patio now so she can get the treatment she deserves.


----------



## thegloman

Mebeafarmer said:


> gloman is that a potato ricer?
> 
> lol!
> 
> whatever works,....works




Well, I'm not really sure what it is called.  I live in a farming community & went to one of the local estate auctions & me only having one hand said THIS is just the ticket.  Cost me a whopping 50 cents. lol


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. It has been hot here, but it cools off at night. I like sleeping with the windows open.
Talked to another grower I met, he said 2 weeks before harvest, he sleeps in his grow room with a 9mm and his pit bull. He uses a custom steel reinforced security door with hardened dead bolts and a steel cage welded around the door jams. Wow


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Up early today and already lit !-- Yo Umbra the dog that dug the trench - is that the same dog that ate the poisoned weed ? I used to hunt gophers with a pellet rifle but my dogs won't let me anymore - they want to help but they get in the way !-- Little bitty gophers down here-- I think they call them pocket gophers - We also got little chipmunks but they don't dig up your yard like gophers !-- I got a gopher working my yard now -- Little Bastids !


 Yes the same one


----------



## yooper420

Still no go on the pictures. What the F gives ?


----------



## Fiction

Morning OFC! hope everyone is having a beautiful day so far.


----------



## yarddog

Nice and hot.  Took a temp reading of 98°   at eleven am.  Yeah boy.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, do they install cameras? That is scary. You do have dogs right?

Yooper, when you sign in do you check the button that says stay signed in? Please send a note to TechAdmin and state the problem you are having.

No one else is having picture problems that I know of. I have problems with it timing out when i am doing some other stuff.


----------



## Joe420Camel

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. It has been hot here, but it cools off at night. I like sleeping with the windows open.
> Talked to another grower I met, he said 2 weeks before harvest, he sleeps in his grow room with a 9mm and his pit bull. He uses a custom steel reinforced security door with hardened dead bolts and a steel cage welded around the door jams. Wow


 
Wow that sounds like it takes some of the FUN out of this. 

Guess there are some good points to being a smalltime nobody in no-where's-ville. 

Good luck

:48:


----------



## Keef

WoW!- Joe and I live in the same town !-- I'm just a crippled up old crazy vet. -- I couldn't fight my way out of a paper bag !-- My dogs are just little lap dogs - no threat to anyone !-- Come take my weed !


----------



## thegloman

Yeah, I have a standing challenge to the rippers.  Come try your luck here.  I got a back hoe & 40 acres with no neighbors for about 1 1/2 miles in any direction.
My dogs only job is to make noise when a stranger is on the property.  Don't mind the dogs. hehe  but Beware of their owner.
We still believe here that when you on someone elses property, they own your life.

Peace, Love & hippie beads is our prefered way of living, but this is a new and dangerous time in the world,  I'll not be one of the unprotected.


----------



## yarddog

Good for you glowman. Say no to sheep!!!!!


----------



## Hippie420

Glo, we call that the three S system up here. Shoot, shovel, and shut up.

Green Santa showed up today. Thanks, Cuz!


----------



## Keef

I got a 'outer question -- How hard would it be to put a camera behind a scope and be able to operate it with a joy stick ?-- I might grow outside one day !-- Hippie - I got one of them Blueberry Blast plants coming out the dirt !-- I just finished the middle of the month pharming took some more fresh cuts !-- Let me count !-- 3 nope 4 plants !


----------



## bozzo420

damn mole hills are back after the wash out....good thing I got more worms today.


----------



## Hippie420

One of my male Borzois I used to have was the best mole killer I've ever seen. I'd feed the rest of the crew and  he'd be out in the back, waiting patiently. It was very unlike him to miss a meal. I'd kick back and watch. After what seemed like forever, he'd grab something, lean his head back, and swallow the mole whole.

Wish I had him back. They don't mess much with the back half, but they LOVE the front yard. Go figure.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven is that a C.F.L. in the tent?-- What does your temp run in there ?--seems like it would get hot !



No sir, it's a dig 600w  HPS and a dig 400w MH. Temps are between 78-80F



Rosebud said:


> Umbra, do they install cameras? That is scary. You do have dogs right?
> 
> Yooper, when you sign in do you check the button that says stay signed in? Please send a note to TechAdmin and state the problem you are having.
> 
> No one else is having picture problems that I know of. I have problems with it timing out when i am doing some other stuff.



Rosie you posted twice and im stoned and that really messed up


----------



## Hippie420

Just made a huge pot 'o SOS from scratch. Anybody hungry?


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven said:


> No sir, it's a dig 600w  HPS and a dig 400w MH. Temps are between 78-80F
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie you posted twice and im stoned and that really messed up



Sorry, been a little under the weather for a couple of days. That is my story and i am sticking to it.


----------



## Keef

Stick to your story Rose !-- When U can only grow 4 plants that they can find -- What U gonna grow ?


----------



## Rosebud

I will know the answer to that question after this grow Keef.  Probably one will have to be a high cbd, but who knows what the others will be. Fun to think about Keef. La confidential? Purple Haze?


----------



## yooper420

Speaking of LA Confidential, think I will vape a bowl right now.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Ya got some good toast to go with that SOS ?


----------



## Keef

I happen to know a little about Sheet On a Shingle myself !-- Hey been thinking about that 4 plant limit !-- If U could start plants in October inside and move them outside in the spring veg them till fall ??-- I'm thinking if U did it inside with a SCROG grown from a multi variety grafted plant ?-- One plant about 8 feet square with 3-4 varieties !-- A SCROG rotation that U reveg repeatedly !-- No simplest answer is to just cheat !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, do they install cameras? That is scary. You do have dogs right?
> 
> Yooper, when you sign in do you check the button that says stay signed in? Please send a note to TechAdmin and state the problem you are having.
> 
> No one else is having picture problems that I know of. I have problems with it timing out when i am doing some other stuff.


 
 Yes cameras and security lights and yes 3 large dogs. I use custom shotgun rounds that are meant to maim rather than kill. Glass shards, welding rod, nails, and some rock salt. It won't blast through dry wall and kill everything on the other side, but it will hurt like heck.


----------



## Keef

4 plants ?-- That bothers me !-- So U would have to grow feminized seed or break the law at one point or the other !-- Reminds me of that old stamp act -- U have to break the law to obey the law !-- U know that ain't right !-- Some of U guys really do try to comply and they won't let U !-- -- The best security is invisibility !-- One of my biggest beefs with growing outdoors !-- Hey they can't take it if they can't see it !


----------



## bozzo420

F plant limits. We want legal weed. 4 plants is not legal ,it's **.   

Good morning  OFC.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning bozzo and the rest of the OFC. We gotta have a "wake and bake". So, grab a cup of coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herbs and commence with our "wake and bake".


----------



## Rosebud

I am ready for a wake and bake at this ungodly hour.  Satori and coffee me... Lets do this yooper. Wake up Keef and get those caps going.

Hi Giggy and bozzo!  I see ya'll down there.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, yoop and the reat os the ofc. had my bowl, and waiting on the coffee.


----------



## umbra

I'm up for some wake n bake. Coffee made and the dogs are outside. TGIF everyone. Just ate 3 canna caps and smoking some hash. Life is good.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Nice and hot.  Took a temp reading of 98°   at eleven am.  Yeah boy.


it's all there bro, another heat index of 105º to 108º again today with heat advisory till 9:00 pm with 97% rh. we are under a heat advisory starting at 11:00 am tomorrow till 1:00 am sunday morning. yall keep cool.

morning umbra. morning rose, i missed you too.


----------



## umbra

morning G


----------



## yooper420

Heat index over 100 degrees? Glad it`s you peeps and NOT me. Too damn hot for me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Gotta find my pipe !- Need coffee !- give me a minute !


----------



## bozzo420

Do you guys remember the RENT IS TOO HIGH candidate in NY? He just kept saying "The rent is too da.. High"...... That was me this morning ....only my Rant was  "These plants are too da.. high"  Started my tie downs . Pulled one down to a post and looked down and there are hundreds of sprouts saying thank you.  All is good here .lol. No more rants.


----------



## Rosebud

At least when we have triple digits we don't have high humidity, that makes it hard to breathe.  Hang in and be safe in heat like that.

Very cool and hippy picture Umbra, thank you. I am going to take a picture of the bees that moved in a month ago. It isn't light enough yet.


----------



## yarddog

I been feeling like a dog.  Walking around will my mouth open.  It's that hot. We have 95 at 81 humidity now.  9:45am


----------



## Keef

Hey !- I musta misunderstood the law change up Washington -- They mean U can only have 4 mothers !-


----------



## Keef

Hey if I took 65 fresh cuts yesterday -- am I going to Hell ?-- U think they got weed in Hell ?--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> -- am I going to Hell ?-- U think they got weed in Hell ?--


 Yes, you're going to hell. Yes, they've got weed in Hell, but it's brick weed and it's moldy.

Morning, Old Farts. Pretty wet around these parts this morning. Can't complain though. Haven't had to water the outside crop yet. Mama Nature's been taking care of that quite nicely.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippy !-- U telling me they be a market in Hell for some good weed ?-- Have to see what I can do to fill that need !-- Umbra - I know this is your first grow in Cali but with the numbers U got -- How hard would it be to do a hundred pounds a year in the space U got ?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Morning Hippy !-- U telling me they be a market in Hell for some good weed ?--


 
Hell yes! You know they're burning for some good smoke! Make sure you've got some waiting on me, but I'm hoping we've got awhile before we get there.


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra -- I got one of them Blueberry Blast -X- BPU plants standing up laud and proud in the dirt !- but I forgot what B.P.U. means - that other one was - GDP -X- Black Rose right ?-- I should have one or two of them in a day or two !--


----------



## Kraven

Whew.....


92.3 °F
Feels Like 99 °F

Wind from WNW
Gusts 3.0 mph

Ten minutes ago it was 112 heat index, storm is blowing up now, gonna be a nice little thunderstorm.


----------



## yarddog

I love a good dynamic thunderstorm. It's the simple things in life that are grand.  And most people are oblivious to them. Or worse when people complain about the birds chirping. That blows my mind. I love to hear the sounds mother nature offers us.


----------



## Keef

We burning ?


----------



## yarddog

I'm burning some brick. I'm not as fortunate as some. Lol


----------



## Kraven

:48:   Smoking the last of the ChemD, then gonna move onto the last bit of the Nightshade....tonight is gonna be casual bro's


----------



## Keef

Yarddog - I've burn more brickweed than most and Cuz some is always better than none !-- Hey Kraven -- Eventually U gonna use those tents for veg and turn the rest of the room to bloom ?-- Things about to get complicated down here - The foam collars I use come in 6 different colors -- I use them to color code what bloodline the plant comes from !-- Anyway, looks like I'm gonna need more colors ! - Keef about to teach the point where plant size goes up as plant numbers go down !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef I would love some bigger spaces to grow. One day I'm going to get very custom, all the bells and whistles....but right now I get plenty of epic weed with these spaces.


----------



## Hippie420

Finishing up my the last of my two squashed attempts at making wax with a flat iron, then it's back to bubble. Think I'll try again with some other flavors of bud. Skunk #1 doesn't work (for me).

Heat index around 100 today. Got the first sign of heat stroke and came in for a rest. Van is coming together nicely. I got enough done on the driver's side in the rear done that the wife can see what's been bouncing around in my head for the last two months. I'll post some pics when I get the one side ready for carpet.


----------



## yooper420

OK, what`s up with the OFC ? No one`s posted since last evening at 7:40 pm. So, we gonna have a Saturday morning "wake and bake". Grab a cup of coffee in one hand and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb in the other and join me ya`ll. 

PS,
Green Santa paid me a visit yesterday while I was gone. THANK YOU Green Santa.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC waking and baking


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## Keef

Amazing what a couple tokes can do !-- Caps kick in , I'm gonna live !-- Yesterday my wife, the notorious RWS, was helping me in the grow room !-- As we took one last look around she said , this really is my last nursing job isn't ?-- I told her - Babe I'm pretty much ready ! All they gotta do is blow the whistle !--


----------



## thegloman

I still like the caps too, but all I have on hand at the moment is leaf, so I extract the oil out of it & put that in caps.  Hehe, it sure makes a guy think about all the leaf Ive thrown out into the compost pile.  When I build my still, I'll not throw leaf away any more.
I fill a #00 cap with that black goo & swallow it down with a PB&J samich.  First couple get ya by the short hairs!


----------



## giggy

lets try this again, i posted this morning but it is not here. so morning to the ofc, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - Gloman - What's up ?-- I use decarbed leaf from anything after the first 2 weeks in bloom !--U know those fan leaves they loose during during bloom ?-- I decarb them mix with about 25% sugar leaf trim and use them for night time meds - I take about 4 -- OO caps of it !-- dried - run thru a screen -- decarbed - packed in caps and chased with a table spoon of coconut oil -- about an hour before bed !- mornings I like decarbed trim caps !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Gloman - Looks like your Strawberry Rhino seed are germing just fine but I see nothing on the Strawberry Widow yet - could just be slow - got one of Umbra's Blueberry Blast up and his GDP -X Black Rose have popped the shell they go in dirt real soon - 2 out of 3 of my White Elephants have also popped the shell showing that pretty little tap root !-- couple of the Williams Wonder are keeping pace !-- I'll feel a lot better when they in aero and out that nasty dirt stuff !!


----------



## Keef

So I post too much !- This Tranquil Elephantizer is coming along nicely -- I be growing a whole bunch of it !-- The T.E. make U eat sheet and howl at the moon !-- if U could only get up !


----------



## bozzo420

I figure  I have about one more week  before I'm locked out of my plants by the side branches.my 12 x 18 foot outdoor and the 8x8 greenhouse are filling up pretty fast.
 I got a remake of the 1970's ISO II essential oil maker. It's called a flower tower. On EBay for $500. It is a little still . runs a quarter pound at a time. I have given most to 2 friends with cancer. Yep use to toss them fan leaves.


----------



## umbra

I remember those bozo. We found some who will take our trim and make bho for 50/50 deal.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon burn ?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, thank you.


----------



## thegloman

I had an iso 2 back in 76-77 before I had any clue.  I made black goo out of everything & sold it for 10 bucks a gram.  It really was ****.  lol
I sold it after my divorce & boy do I kick myself now.  5 bills is more than I can spend on one or I'd for sure get one of the flower towers.


----------



## thegloman

Keef, the Strawberry Widow are slow & don't have a very high germ rate.  I have one of them starting to flower now.  She REALLY did some stretching, but I think she will have some nice colas.  Not too much indica showing, looks like more sativa, but we'll see after she's done.  Maybe Santa will drop some your way.  Never know. hehehe

W.E. is doing a LOT better now on my patio.  I guess the neem oil did a good job.  I picked off the mold infected leaf, washed her & neem oiled her.  We been having rain pretty much ever since (several days) & no new outbreaks yet.


----------



## Keef

I got one of Rose's Magic Butter Machines on my list - What is it ?-$200-300 ?-- I also got one of them 1- pound BHOgart Hash Oil Machines -- $600 - on my list !--


----------



## Rosebud

Here is 25 bucks off http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8 I think they go on sale at christmas. That is when i got mine.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I got one of Rose's Magic Butter Machines on my list - What is it ?-$200-300 ?-- I also got one of them 1- pound BHOgart Hash Oil Machines -- $600 - on my list !--



i looked at them things, and what i see is a oven with a vacuum pump. i never used a vacuum pump, but i make iso and just let it air dry.


----------



## Keef

Gloman - sounds good to me Cuz !-- Giggy that Butter machine does the extraction U still have to do the evap !-- Wonder what would happen if U placed a container of the Everclear extract in the bottom of a shop vac. and partially blocked the suction end ?- bet U could pull enough vacuum to hasten the evap process !-- Last time I made RSO - I had it outside evaporating and it come a cloud burst before I could get to it !-- I was sad !


----------



## Keef

I'm afraid to start making extracts yet !-- U people work me sometime !- I got to the point I was growing enough to meet our needs then ya'll taught me about Cannacaps -- had to double down on the grow !-- I'm meeting our needs again finally and here comes extracts !-- I can only grow so much weed so fast !!-Half pound a month ends up being a pound !


----------



## Rosebud

You just keep rockin' it keef!


----------



## Kraven

Evening...smoking a big bowl of 8 Ball Kush, fixing to weave into the couch and watch some Scoobie Doo.


----------



## Rosebud

Have a nice evening Kraven.  I finally got the male plant out of my bathtub so i can get in... Finally.


----------



## Keef

I'm just getting toasty myself !-- Got some babies under the light today !-- seem to have chained the pH monster !-- Be alternating a SOG of Widow with a SOG of T.E. hopefully next month -- one on the first - one on the 15th -- While I get these other varieties up and running !-- Mane I hope I don't get one of them blatantly sativa ladies out those Blueberry Blast babies !-- I fought that Widow to a standstill and she only 65% sativa !-- She rather be outside !--


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. No one up yet ? Thought that I was late, but guess not, so here goes. It`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Get a cup of coffee and a bowl of herb and commence.


----------



## yooper420

Wanted to show my garden at 7 weeks but pictures will not load. They load just fine on other sites. Do not know what the problem is but very frustrating.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Yoop - them pics gonna stroke U out !-


----------



## yarddog

Yooper, I have to crop my photos down to get them to load here. 
Been awake since 4:30. Got up and went to the shop and started tinkering with the dirt bikes.  Got a decent ride today if my lazy bro in law will wake up.  Going to smoke a bowl and watch as the sky wakes


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- We need to talk about this Blueberry Blast !-- The first one is up and instead of folding out leaves in pairs they coming out in threes !--


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, not feeling to great this morning. i got to fast this evening so they can draw blood in the morning. still got a small knot where the tick bit me. so i'm having them run a test for that too. it may just be me working in this heat we have going yesterday was a 113º heat index with 98% rh. at least today we should get some rain, but it will be storms.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. everything green here.  growth spurt is here I think. 
Rosebud, I think 4 plants might be the right number for my area. One plant in the greenhouse and 3 right down the middle of the 12x18 outdoor area. I think they need that much area to fill out to their full output potential. 12 is way to crowded. I think I could fill the area with just 4.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks, im sparking up some Blue Dream.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Morning all just checking in. Got my coffee and a second bowl of 8 Ball Kush, looks like not much is getting done today.....expecting storms anyway.

Weather here now...


87.0 °F
Feels Like 100 °F

Wind from West
Gusts 2.0 mph


----------



## umbra

morning OFC. wake n bake. smoking the last of the gg#4. Keef 3 leaf plants are rare, maybe something special.


----------



## Rosebud

Bozzo, I think you are right. I am way over planted. I am so over planted I am bringing in a few to finish under led now.

I really don't mean to brag, but i got almost all girls this year. I can't believe it.

Umbra, was hanging out by the La Confid garden, looking at the bees, and thought of you. I will post an update of the girls. They are just pretty pretty plants. So thrilled.


----------



## umbra

No doubt, the cat is out of the bag. We got a low fly by with a circle around and then back again. Maybe 500 ft, so they saw it all. We removed some extra plants and replaced them with tomato plants. NCH said to expect a letter that they are going to do....nothing. We are a few plants over the plant count, but that is all. I am renewing 215 card this month and will increase my plant count.


----------



## Keef

We'll be seeing what becomes of the plant !-- The triple leaves could be  good thing and maybe not !--First I gotta keep from killing it !--


----------



## Keef

Too much weed ?- Is that one of them urban myths ?- I never had that problem before !


----------



## umbra

most trifoliates will return to normal growth unless they are a true tetraploid. cannabis is a diploid, normally.


----------



## Keef

We burning this afternoon ?


----------



## umbra

we burnin'!


----------



## Kraven

I just loaded a bowl of 8 Ball Kush and I'm ready....puff puff pass!   :48:


----------



## Keef

Lit up at the beach ya'll !-- Umbra so if this thang U made keeps doing this besides being rare is there any advantage ?- I guess I've got to grow it out to know right ?-- Kraven I think I sent U a pic of said plant - U ever see anything like that ?


----------



## yooper420

How about an early evening burn ? I need one. So here goes, puff, puff, pass.


----------



## Kraven

:48:


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Bozzo, I think you are right. I am way over planted. I am so over planted I am bringing in a few to finish under led now.
> 
> I really don't mean to brag, but i got almost all girls this year. I can't believe it.
> 
> Umbra, was hanging out by the La Confid garden, looking at the bees, and thought of you. I will post an update of the girls. They are just pretty pretty plants. So thrilled.



i did that a couple summers ago. planted 26 plants and got 19 female. had a hard time keeping up with them.


----------



## giggy

time for a evening burn, who's with me?


----------



## Kraven

Firing one up now :48:


----------



## Keef

I'm down !--Been in the grow room !-- checking for roots !-- T.E. coming on strong !- where's my pipe ?


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. No wake and bake yet ? Ya`ll sleepin` in this morning so we gonna do it now. Grab a cup of coffee in one hand and a bowl in the other and we will have a session of wake and bake. Join us and start the day off on the right foot.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I was trying to kick off the Wake and Bake -- I just couldn't find my lighter !


----------



## Keef

Found my lighter -- and used it !-- U got to watch what U wish for around here !-- I'm trash talking about breeding me a Frankenplant and Umbra hands me one !-- That Blueberry Blast is sending up it's first true leaves and it looks like they're goona come out in threes !-- Never seen such a thing !-- A pot plant that produces leaves in threes instead of pairs !-- Wonder what else is twisted with this plant !-


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds special to me. I have never seen it before. fun stuff Keef.

we have a low of 76*, that can't be good, i best get out there and water again. Drought? what drought.


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra if this little thing survives and is a girl -- She gonna need a name !-- it's not like I can breed it to another like it !--Looks like it'll be " Clone Only"!


----------



## yarddog

Well, going to have to stop smoking. We have a new drug policy. Fail=fired. Not worth it for me.  My job supports my livelihood. It's a sad day indeed. 
Still growing, but sadly it's back to alcohol to keep my sanity. Fuk the system.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Well, going to have to stop smoking. We have a new drug policy. Fail=fired. Not worth it for me.  My job supports my livelihood. It's a sad day indeed.
> Still growing, but sadly it's back to alcohol to keep my sanity. Fuk the system.


sorry to hear this yarddog.


----------



## Keef

Sad day indeed dog !-- When faced with that option --I chose to cheat !-- They make dehydrated clean pee and great kits to go with it !-- I used to burn one on the way to the clinic for a drug screen !--  That's my Nun-Ya policy !-- I don't have to do drug screens anymore but Kraven does and it doesn't slow him down !


----------



## giggy

morning to the ofc, running behind this morn.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy - Bet U was glad to have the test over !--


----------



## Keef

Been thinking about growing my own food but I can't find any bacon seed !


----------



## giggy

Keef I was cause I was hungry, I had to fast. I heard something on the news about a red algae that is suppoed to taste like bacon. I don't know how true it is but if it is I'll take two pounds real quick.


----------



## yooper420

yarddog,
That just really sucks. Know a couple peeps (Keef,Kraven) on here have cheated drug screens before. Talk to `em, sure that they would steer you in the right direction.


----------



## yarddog

Thanks yoop, as long as the odds are strongly in my favor I will do it. 
 Risk Vs. Reward.


----------



## Kraven

Get the right synthetic and I can teach you in a half hour how to pass them no sweat.


----------



## Keef

Is it too early for an afternoon burn ?


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you couldn't find bacon seeds? that made me laugh!

Our daughter by choice, not family, who lived with us, she went to take a drug test, had her fake pee already, smoked on the way in and they did a cheek swab... the guy said, did you smoke on the way here, she said yep.. He said thought so.. you flunked.

Here you go Umbra, i love the huge indica leaves. They are happy. (so far) View attachment 7-20-15 001.jpg


View attachment 7-20-15 002.jpg


----------



## Keef

I hate U Rose !-- One day -I do that too !--


----------



## Kraven

Heck Keef I just want to sit in the empty spot and talk to the LA Con's.....come with me....come with me....


----------



## Rosebud

Ya'll come on, can't have anyone i know here.


----------



## Kraven

Whew just finish grilling boar steaks and they are great.


----------



## bozzo420

great lookers Rose, We are all high and in shock at them beauties. Hope they finish early like an indica should.


----------



## bozzo420

Thought I was in for the night, but I need one more look at them. :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## umbra

after yesterday's low fly by, we got the patrol car parked in front of the house and Deputy looking through the privacy fence to see what he can see. Made sure everything was put away and the paperwork in plain sight. Put the dogs in a bedroom, so no issues. He just drove away. Never came to the door. But he sure let my neighbors know what is happening.


----------



## Keef

I like my indoor grow just fine thank you !-- I'll never be able to forget that feeling the year I went to harvest and someone had beat me to it !-- I feel safer growing indoors !-- What we grow is a high value target !-- Best we be invisible ! -- When the end of prohibition is in site -- I'm set to quadruple my grow!--- Disappearing into "UR Town USA" would be much cheaper than Security would be for a similar size known grow !-- One would have to learn power management No big a** light bills - that's a sure tell !-- Hello LEDs !!--


----------



## Keef

I still don't know why I need to grow big plants !--


----------



## Rosebud

Don't hate me keef.View attachment 7-20-15 009.jpg


Umbra, wow, interesting about the leo peeking thru the fence. Trying to figure out if he needed a warrant? or just a casual peek?


----------



## umbra

I am not sure. NCH says the worst they will do is cut down the plants.


----------



## Keef

Are U kidding ?-- I'm happy for U !-- I think my Black line Widow and the T.E. would like to grow like that !--When I asked Umbra about the most potent indica heavy varieties -- Your L.A. Con and my T.E. were both on the list of 4 !-- -- Hey this polypoid stuff is giving me a headache !-- All I know is to grow it out and see !-- If it is a special tetraploid with a broken THC limit switch --- I would be sooo high - I mean sooo happy - O.K. both !-- U should read about these things !--


----------



## yarddog

That dang Leo. There's just something about him I don't like. Always snooping around. Telling lies and bending the rules. 
I wouldn't be able live with myself.


----------



## Keef

I been surfing the local real estate market with an eye out for a grow house when prohibition ends !-- Do U think Uncle Sam would be pissed off to know I planned to use a V.A. loan to buy a place to grow weed ?-- 3 bedrooms and my rotation - I can grow plenty weed !-- I guess asking them to throw in a Hash Oil Machine would be asking too much huh?--


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE my friends, let's get the day started.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- UGH!


----------



## bozzo420

Umbra.... that is what they do here if you "break a rule". Jerk your plants and not even arrest you. They tell you that they will inform the prosecutor. And you never hear from them....But your plants are gone.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> I still don't know why I need to grow big plants !--


 one good size plant can produce as much as 30 babies.   in my opinion. :guitar::guitar:


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I had hoped Cali would deal with this better. So far no actual contact, but we will see.


----------



## Rosebud

My husband informed me i was over count. I still have some to be sexed. My husband should have been a cop. two of his brothers were.  He said that he heard that they just pull the extras but the grower gets to decide which ones can be pulled.

Umbra, are you stressed about this?  I am off to feed some bat **** tea, high in P, for the girls in pots.


----------



## yooper420

Morning all, missed the wake and bake cause I got caught up reading while drinking my coffee. So along with breakfast we gonna have another wake and bake. Last night I was talking with an old high school bud about our 50th reunion next month and eating a sandwich. Second bite.....broke another tooth off. S, H, F, D.


----------



## yooper420

bozzo420 said:


> Umbra.... that is what they do here if you "break a rule". Jerk your plants and not even arrest you. They tell you that they will inform the prosecutor. And you never hear from them....But your plants are gone.


 

Exactly what happened to me. They jerked all of my plants and never heard back from `em. That was 3 years ago on August 22, 2012. Chased me indoors and cost a small fortune to build my garden room. Now all is well and I stay stoned.


----------



## Keef

I'm with U Yoop !-- took me awhile to get with the program !--- Bozzo -- If I had room U know I would keep some big mothers !-- it would make what I do so much easier !-- Rose ask if Umbra is freaked about the Po-Po visit -- I was Po-Po !-- I was Po-Po !-He has a right to be freaked out !-- DA- MAN -- makes maybe $25,000 a year !-- Umbra's location is now a valuable commodity !-- Hopefully he is an honorable man and as the car say " Protect and Serve"!-- I be invisible !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> Umbra.... that is what they do here if you "break a rule". Jerk your plants and not even arrest you. They tell you that they will inform the prosecutor. And you never hear from them....But your plants are gone.


 
Tell that to Pullet's boyfriend's uncle. Cost him 40K and all his plants. It was the same batch of Keystones that came in on me, HEMP. I was legal, and all it cost me was a few minutes of pucker factor and a slightly freaked out wife.

If they come back this year, I'm gonna ask for one of their T shirts. Help Eradicate Marihuana Planting.......bright orange with black lettering. Looked pretty kool!


----------



## yooper420

HEMP huh ? UPSET visited me. Helicopter and land assault. Bet they got off on me sitting on the porch, with my feet up on the railing watching them thru binoculars as they flew circles around my place. Had a freaked out wife too.


----------



## bozzo420

that's the only reason it is not legal yet. There are too many people making their living off the po folks trying to save a few dollars by growing their own smoke. They are the criminals. No better than the meth dealer.


----------



## Rosebud

How much does it cost to do air surveillance...for pot... Sheesh.  I am pretty sure we could spend money a wiser way.


----------



## Keef

I feel bad about picking on Umbra and his Po-Po buddies !-- U be just fine -- just a small fry in a great big sea !-- But what we grow is valuable -- best be a little paranoid !-- --I want one of them Tee shirts too !-- -- Hey !-- I been thinking about mortality ,the hereafter and stuff -- was seriously considering converting and become a vegetarian but did U know they can't eat meat !-- What kinda religion is that ??


----------



## Keef

I was watching that fire in Cali. the other day that jumped the freeway and burned some cars and trucks -- They had to ground their helicopters because there were several drones in the area !-- Might have to get me one of them drone thangs !-- They fly - I fly !- Ya'll be careful up there now !


----------



## Keef

I dream of a better world !-- A world where a chicken can cross the road without being questioned about his motives !


----------



## yarddog

Rosebud said:


> How much does it cost to do air surveillance...for pot... Sheesh.  I am pretty sure we could spend money a wiser way.


Untested rape kits for starters


----------



## bozzo420

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

So it was a tough day ?-- Ain't nothing a good burn won't fix!


----------



## giggy

i'm in for a good bowl. been a hot day it was over 100º inside the shop with the fans running, i'm glad it is over for today. we have thunder but i haven't seen the rain yet, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kraven

Nuthin' like the deep south for ya, way hot today and now a good evening thunderstorm


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I dream of a better world !-- A world where a chicken can cross the road without being questioned about his motives !


 There is this comedy album about evolution and mankind by Proctor and Bergmam, called " I think we all bozos on this bus ". They have a joke in there that goes... " why did the short haired guy cross the road...because someone told him to. Why did the long haired guy cross the road...because someone told him NOT to. Why did the bozo cross the street...because there was another bozo on the other side." No motives involved


----------



## Keef

Umbra I thought I slid that one through !-- I was in the grow room looking at that trifoliate with my loop to see if the next set of leaves continue the trait - they do !-- while looking at the grow point I noticed some fuzz out the corner of my vision - refocused -- that tiny little baby plant has tricomes !-- it shouldn't !-- I know !-- but it does !-- it is gonna grow very slow !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> They had to ground their helicopters because there were several drones in the area !-- Might have to get me one of them drone thangs !-- They fly - I fly !- Ya'll be careful up there now !


 
If I was a bit more malicious, I'd use a couple of tricks Charley used across the pond. Bring a Huey down in a heartbeat. They fly like a busted battleship without rotor blades........

Ever had a day where everything you touched turned into excrement? Mine sure went that way. Lighting the fuse on a bowl of bubble. That'll fix things!


----------



## yarddog

^^^^^That would be fantastic to watch. Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> If I was a bit more malicious, I'd use a couple of tricks Charley used across the pond. Bring a Huey down in a heartbeat. They fly like a busted battleship without rotor blades........
> 
> Ever had a day where everything you touched turned into excrement? Mine sure went that way. Lighting the fuse on a bowl of bubble. That'll fix things!


 

Flew in Hueys every day, for 2 years over there. Only had my life go in front of my eyes one time. Very sobering experience.


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Flew in Hueys every day, for 2 years over there. Only had my life go in front of my eyes one time. Very sobering experience.


 
Sounds like the kind of stuff that nightmares are made of.


----------



## joe36

Good morning to all you old farts.
Ordered seed from seed 4 free yesterday. Wish me luck. 
joe


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc time to WAKE AND BAKE. Joe let us know how that works out for you. I have seen that site but never thought about ordering from them.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Good luck with your grow Joe !-- What varieties did U get ?-- We gonna have a better day today ?-- Next time I say I got seed germing under control - somebody kick me !-- I am having a horrible time !-- that three leaf Blueberry Blast mutant is the only plant for sure yet !-- Glad I can clone my a** off !--


----------



## Keef

Joe 36 -- We got a Joe Camel too !-- In a P.M. U said U were going with an Ebb and Flow - hydro system !-- Kraven runs one he could hook U up !- As for pH and ppms ( parts per million) they have a $10 pen that U stick in the nute solution and it gives U the numbers !-- Time for more Wake and Bake ! I need coffee !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Joe 36 -- We got a Joe Camel too !-- In a P.M. U said U were going with an Ebb and Flow - hydro system !-- Kraven runs one he could hook U up !- As for pH and ppms ( parts per million) they have a $10 pen that U stick in the nute solution and it gives U the numbers !-- Time for more Wake and Bake ! I need coffee !


hell keef i live in a backwards state, and have to use fish tank dip strips, one day i'll get me a pen. waiting on me coffee.


----------



## giggy

ding coffees done. ding coffees done. ding coffees done. would you like a cup of it? would you like a cup of it? ok i watched family guy.


----------



## yooper420

I be in on the "wake and bake", got my coffee and a bowl of GTH#9.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - did U get that pic I sent U ?-- I order all my stuff online usually from Amazon !-- 2yrs and never had a problem -- UPS man showed up one day with a LED light - 2 gallons of nute solution a pH pen , a ppm pen and a couple rolls of red mylar !- they don't care !--


----------



## bozzo420

the wife just walked in and said it smelled like skunk in here.......Darn if I can remember what kind is in that jar.lol     puff puff pass  all


----------



## yooper420

Puff, puff, pass..........


----------



## joe36

The seed selection is limited so I went with OG kush and slee stack.
We will see if they arrive and what they look like? This place smells a bit fishy so I kept the order at a minimum, under $20. I am on a limited income and need the seed so I went with the cheap place. I will give it a while and if it does not go through. I will go with a proven bank. If all goes well then yea. You cant beat the prices. Just hope I dont end up with a visit from the local leo or on a list. I live in a state that is downright mean to growers.
joe


----------



## yarddog

Hey Joe, I bought from nirvana seeds. Took eight days or so.  Prices wasn't too bad.  I bought 30 seeds. Spent $88. 
I'm in Georgia. It's pretty wild here too if you get caught.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy - did U get that pic I sent U ?-- I order all my stuff online usually from Amazon !-- 2yrs and never had a problem -- UPS man showed up one day with a LED light - 2 gallons of nute solution a pH pen , a ppm pen and a couple rolls of red mylar !- they don't care !--



Keef yes I did. I think I have seen that on the kush side before. I'm trying to think where but someone I knew grew just kush. It may be on the rollitup site but I don't go there anymore.


----------



## giggy

Joe I have taken a liking to seedsman. Join, sign up for the news letter,  and have a birrhday just shortly after you get points for a discount and can add a discount as well. They also have specials each month.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Bad karma or something is how my day is going, lol. Ordered a mini split a/c for the garage grow room. It arrived last Friday and shipping company called and said it would be here on Monday. Come Monday, I make special arrangements to be available for the delivery. No show, no call. I call them. It'll be there Tuesday. No worries, I make arrangements to be there. No show and no call. They say it will be here today.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Umbra !-- this too shall pass !-- Mane I'm glad I can root cuttings !-- If I had to start seed for each grow I'd be screwed !--- 7 Williams Wonder seed and I still don't have a single plant for my effort !-- I'm gonna push it and start some more !-- The T.E. is stepping up and I should be able to run a cycle of T.E. then two weeks later a cycle of Widow !-- I'll baby this little slow growing three leaf Blueberry Blast and see what happens !- From what I read most trifoliates will switch over and be normal so we be seeing !-- if it were to turn out to be a true polypoid -- Well we'll see !


----------



## yooper420

Was asked to try loading pictures, so here goes. These were taken last Friday, 7/17/15. It says upload of file failed. So NO, still does not work for me.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like a good reason to get high Yoop --- Me and Umbra still waiting for the A/C delivery !-- Bastids !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Smart Brother can U 'splain why a pH pen is unreliable in RO water until U get some nutes in it ?-- Took me a long time to chain that pH monster !-- I finally turned one of my empty boxes into a RO holding tank !-- drop a bubbler in it and in 24 hours it is buffered or something pH levels out at about 7 and I can work with it !-- I installed the RO system because I use city water with 230 dissolved per million and a pH of 8 after filtering !-- U can't grow weed in salt water !--


----------



## thegloman

joe36 said:


> The seed selection is limited so I went with OG kush and slee stack.
> We will see if they arrive and what they look like? This place smells a bit fishy so I kept the order at a minimum, under $20. I am on a limited income and need the seed so I went with the cheap place. I will give it a while and if it does not go through. I will go with a proven bank. If all goes well then yea. You cant beat the prices. Just hope I dont end up with a visit from the local leo or on a list. I live in a state that is downright mean to growers.
> joe




Hey Joe
Me too.  Illinois is not a bit nice to those who try to beat the state out of a buck.
I've ordered from Nirvana 2 times before & had good luck with both.  I had a low germ rate & believe the seeds were old, but for 20 bucks you can't beat 5 fem'd ICE & 10 mystery seeds for free.  In fact I just ordered 10 Medusa reg. seeds a couple days ago.  Always cash, registered the 1st one & not the 2nd.  both came through no prob  I give Nirvana an 8 out of 10.


----------



## yarddog

I had problems with papaya germinating. It's probably my fault, but I had three out of 10 sprout.


----------



## umbra

a/c showed, finally. My son never took the trash out and now the can is full and another 100*+ week with the overwhelming smell of rotting food fermenting. When it rains it pours. Really just on edge about the fly by and the drive by, but it is all getting me pissed off. Put up a tarp on inside of fence so no one can see anything inside my fence and ordered shade cloth. Made sure we are compliant with paperwork and plant count...all the ducks in a row.
Keef there is a product that is supposed to put back what the RO takes out...can't remember it off the top of my head. No idea about the pH pen. TDS or EC works on resistance in the water. When the water is right out of RO filter, there is no resistance because everything has been removed. The meter requires there to be current, because a resistor is defined as a current limiting device. No resistance, no current.


----------



## Keef

So it's not just me that has problem germing !-- Look out once I get them in aero and sexed !-- They a** belongs to me then !-- Hey what do U do for a plants B-day ?-- First week of August my two Widow lines be 2 years old !-- I may yet get what I want form these seed !-- One viable female and I own it !--


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, I feel you on the trash smell. Right now we have four garbage trucks in the shop. One was loaded when the engine let go.  We get these brown colored maggots, about 3/4 inch long.  And the little rice maggots too.  Such a filthy, foul odor.
Last year a guy took home 2 5 gal buckets home full of the big browns. Dumped them in his pond.  Fish wouldn't touch the first one.


----------



## thegloman

Keef said:


> So it's not just me that has problem germing !-- Look out once I get them in aero and sexed !-- They a** belongs to me then !-- Hey what do U do for a plants B-day ?-- First week of August my two Widow lines be 2 years old !-- I may yet get what I want form these seed !-- One viable female and I own it !--



Around my house plants get compost tea to celebrate


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra it makes more sense !-- No Ions in RO water !-- I 'm good on what to put back in !-- 5 mils Cal/Mag -- 5- mils Hydroguard -- 3 mils Botonacares pro-Bloom -- pH adjust to 5.8-6.4-- per gallon does it !-- Were U taking about a product called -- pH Perfect ?--


----------



## Rosebud

yarddog said:


> I had problems with papaya germinating. It's probably my fault, but I had three out of 10 sprout.



I personally don't like nirvana at all. I planted two feminzed papaya seeds this spring.. One was a twin that i separated when the bigger one went in the ground. 
The twin is stunted the other two are very small and seem sickly. I had heard that feminized seeds were not as hardy and I would agree based on these. However, I grew some cbd strains that were fems too and they seem normal.

My papaya plants are very small. I doubt the will finish outdoors, unless the indica shorter bloom kicks in.

I grew master kush from nirvana and gave it away. Not my favorite place but I think they are they only ones that had papaya.   I do love the smoke so i am hoping i don't have to bring them in to finish.


----------



## giggy

after the videos i have seen on gypsy i would not buy his gear.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Thanks Umbra it makes more sense !-- No Ions in RO water !-- I 'm good on what to put back in !-- 5 mils Cal/Mag -- 5- mils Hydroguard -- 3 mils Botonacares pro-Bloom -- pH adjust to 5.8-6.4-- per gallon does it !-- Were U taking about a product called -- pH Perfect ?--


 yes I think that's it


----------



## bozzo420

I'm like rose, I don't check PH.  just turn on the hose and water. My nutes  ph and everything. If I had to ph all the water I'm using, They would all die.


----------



## bozzo420

My heavy duty fruity punch that was in a pot, got planted about a week ago. It still thinks its in the pot. If I don't water her twice a day ,she wilts. Did not water her this morning. She looked ok. Went away for 3 hours and got back, she was drooping big time. other ones outside are fine. just that one is real thirsty.


----------



## Keef

Wish I didn't have to check pH and ppms everyday but Bozzo everything is salty !-- If I used it even in the best dirt the water would evap and leave the salt behind -- In a few weeks I'd have toxic soil that nothing could grow in !-- If I had well water I would probably not even know what pH was !-- I have hauled a lot of water to the woods !-- right out the tap !-- never had a problem !-- I figure this just forced me to learn more about weed !-- I have no loyalty to aero !-- but knowing what I have learned should I ever decide to go back to dirt or even hydro -- I shall be proficient at it I would think !


----------



## Kraven

Evening burn anyone :48:


----------



## Keef

Full belly !-- Full pipe !-- life could be worse !-- No complaints !


----------



## bozzo420

I use to live in a house. you knew when then salt was gone in the conditioner. Taking a shower the water was black with sulfur.so I know what your talking about. great well water here.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc time to WAKE AND BAKE lets get the day started.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and the rest of the OFC. I`m with ya, let`s get the day started. Coffee and a bowl and I`m in on the wake and bake.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh!-  think I need CPR !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC. Caps quick Keef!

Yooper, i have joined you, thank you.
Morning giggy.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Keef,
Good morning Rosebud.
Glad you could join in on the "wake and bake".
How about we go for the #2 or #3 "wake and bake" of the day ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am down... I am too old to talk like that. I am ready to smoke with ya again Yooper! LEts do this.


----------



## Hippie420

Afternoon Lady and Gents! Another beautiful day to be living the dream. Had to roll out early (for me) and carry the wife to the car dealer's so the Pullet's car could get it's oil changed and a slow leak in the tire fixed. At eight bells, that sun is BRIGHT!

Gonna putz with the van for a bit, take a shower, grab the Old Hen and head back to the dealer's, grab the brat's car and take it back to her, and head for the watering hole for my Thursday beer session, with bubble hash soon to follow. It's good to be me!


----------



## yarddog

Swing by and pick me up on the way to the watering hole.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie, Can we indulge out back ?


----------



## bozzo420

late to the bake off....card day


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Dog ?
Van?


----------



## Keef

Try to catch up tommorrow !-- feeling a little less than fresh !-- sounds funny when I say my face hurts -- it's not !--


----------



## Kraven

Evening ya'll, busy day at work. Rolling a fattie as we speak, its a combo of ChemD, 8 Ball Kush, and the last of my nightshade, this should weave my backside into the chair.


----------



## yarddog

Krav, I'm sure it will.  
Keef, hope you feel better in the am. Some days it just don't go right.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks dog, gonna spark it now


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, just got done burning one and sipping on a shot of jim beam watching it rain.


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, we had a good storm today.  Very glad I took the car to work.  
Went a few minutes ago and picked up one of the bikes.  On the ride home it was very humid, put temps around 70 made it very pleasant feeling.  Such a relief from the 100+ heat index we've been having.

* edit.  Checked the rain gauge.  1 3/4 inch.  Not bad, I'm sure the trees will like that.


----------



## yooper420

Evening OFC, ready to burn a bowl with ya`ll. Been in the low 80`s here the last couple days. Plenty hot for me.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Giggy, we had a good storm today.  Very glad I took the car to work.
> Went a few minutes ago and picked up one of the bikes.  On the ride home it was very humid, put temps around 70 made it very pleasant feeling.  Such a relief from the 100+ heat index we've been having.
> 
> * edit.  Checked the rain gauge.  1 3/4 inch.  Not bad, I'm sure the trees will like that.


you got that right bro.


yooper420 said:


> Evening OFC, ready to burn a bowl with ya`ll. Been in the low 80`s here the last couple days. Plenty hot for me.


heading to the bedroom the ol lady has one rolled up. yall have a great night peace.


----------



## yarddog

Burning my last bowl of the day.  5 am comes mighty fast!


----------



## yooper420

5am ? I should be in bed by then.


----------



## umbra

crazy long day. Drove to Reno and back. Smoked a couple hits of the starburst when I got in and I'm just waking up for dinner.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy fry-day lets get this WAKE AND BAKE going.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Hope the day dawns sunny and clear for all. First we gonna have the morning ritual. Ya`ll get a cup of coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb and we will commence with the morning "wake and bake".


----------



## yooper420

Morning giggy, ya got me this morning.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC...burnin' one to start the day. It got cool here this morning, hit 62. Never thought I'd think 62 was too cool.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and umbra. 62º would be nice as we were high 70's and low 80's at sun rise for a bit.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm sure I've had worse a** whoopings -- I just can't seem to remember when !-- Weak and still hurting but U know what ?-- I live to run another day !-- It'll get better !


----------



## Hippie420

yooper420 said:


> Hippie,
> Dog ?
> Van?


 
Yoop, the pup is still turning high dollar dog food into crap. Little bugger sure is rowdy! He's finally got the cats to play with him.

Still plugging away with the van. Life keeps tossing in things that take priority, but I'll get her done, hopefully soon.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all. umbra, I sprayed the girls with the EM-1 last night. I think they grew 3 inches over night. The neighbors are amazed at my 5 foot tomato plants. I'm giving them the same treatment as the pot plants. I even gave them a shot of the pot nutes also last night.  That stuff sure makes them grow good.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - polypoids ?-- I have been enlightened !-- There I was trying to chase down a extremely potent geneticly engineered weed !-- They've been there all along -- G.M. -- Geneticly Modified -- UBC Chemo -- Chem Dawg -- all original G.M ------ What about - -- G-13 -- what's the 13 th letter of the alphabet ?--all tetrapoids made by applying a mutagenic to the seed !-- Stay away from this chemical !-- it can kill U !--- it's best use is to kill 997 out of a thousand seed -- what lives is a crap shoot ! --


----------



## Keef

Anyone looking to grow gorilla next year -- they got weed that don'took like weed !- The Aussie's got something called "Mongy"-- there are some "Duckfoot "-- varieties - don't look like weed ya'll !-


----------



## bozzo420

the wife went to the Amish store she loves. I told her to get me something for the Japanese Beatles on that are eating my grapes and raspberries.  She brought me back 2 quarts for 6.25 each ,so I was not expecting much for that.  2 quarts of captain Jacks bug spray.  The grow store gets close to 20 dollars for it I think. They are really making the bucks off growers. I checked on some of that netting for your plants. $15.95. Went to the farm and fleet store ....$6.00.  Got enough nutrients for a year for $100 delivered.  I think I'm done with the grow stores.  They will sell you stuff that will hurt your plants and smile as your leaving...... money


----------



## Kraven

Ok, all you stoners....


----------



## Kraven

..........


----------



## Keef

Well said Kraven !-- I thought I was getting high by myself !---I know U be sparking !-- Feeling much better and working on a memorable buzz !-- Had to run dirty today !-- Hey don't judge me !-- I decarb it and it makes decent caps !-- it's hard to grow 1/2 pound a month when your system is recovering !-- I make caps out the decarbed brickweed and smoke my Widow !-- When U ain't got enough what U gonna do ?-- Might be the last time !-- Until I start making BHO out of brickweed for the masses !


----------



## yarddog

Good picture kraven. Ole shaggy, I used to watch Scooby-doo as a kid.  Have a few seasons on DVD as well. 
Well, I came home to a house that was 87 degrees. And a wife in a foul mood.  Ac done broke. Window unit in bedroom is putting in a good fight, but still losing. Got a guy coming out tomorrow. It's froze up, so I can turn it on in another hour once it thaws. The grow is 88 degrees now. Will load pics soon. These things are really taking off now.  I'm smiling again when I look at them. Hope they forgive me for trying to kill them.  
Need to start getting a veg space set up.  If you going to do it, do it right!!!!!  More more more!!


----------



## yooper420

Good Frieday Evening OFC members. Believe it`s time for an evening burn. Got a bowl of GTH #9 to spark with ya. Ready ? I am.


----------



## Keef

Me and the Dog think alike !-- More means more !-- On the first I move another group to bloom and that makes it 3/4 full !- be glad when it's full again !-- Should hit capacity in another month !-- I could be happy if I had to grow my Widow the rest of my life but I got this T.E. -- She be a heavy weight !--


----------



## Keef

I was gonna add Satori to my stable but I didn't get any seed !


----------



## giggy

i still watch cartoons and scooby is one of them. really isn't anything better to watch when you got a buzz.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I was gonna add Satori to my stable but I didn't get any seed !



keef i think i heard satori is a sativa bro.


----------



## yarddog

giggy said:


> i still watch cartoons and scooby is one of them. really isn't anything better to watch when you got a buzz.


Me too bro.  I like Scooby, Johnny quest, looney tunes!!


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, head for TSC and get some traps. They work, seriously. It utilizes some kind of pheromone that they love. They fly up to it, fall in the bags, and can't get back out. Put 'em on a Shepard's hook a few feet away from what they've been munching. You'll see a difference quick!

Got the back field mowed and a third of the woods before the mosquitos ran me off. Little bastards never bothered me when I smoked cigarettes, but now that I'm vaping, they've acquired quite a taste for me. Took a few more bites picking the Old Hen a wildflower bouquet. The smiles I got were worth it.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Me too bro. I like Scooby, Johnny quest, looney tunes!!


 
Grew up on Johnny Quest, Clutch Cargo, Beanie & Cecil, and all the WWII era Looney Tunes, Where are you finding Johnny on the lookey box? Cable or Dish?


----------



## Keef

Giggy - I'm lit and I was just giving someone a hard time !--  I still watch cartoons !-- My current favorite is " Archer "-- I keep up with South Park too !-- Boondocks !-- I was watching a comedy called Black Jesus but they canceled it !


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> Grew up on Johnny Quest, Clutch Cargo, Beanie & Cecil, and all the WWII era Looney Tunes, Where are you finding Johnny on the lookey box? Cable or Dish?


I have some home recorded vhs from the 90's. Back when cartoon network played the old skool. The original johhny is the bomb


----------



## Kraven

I just watch scooby on roku, got a channel that's all they play....soooooo s t o n e d....enjoying my evening.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Giggy - I'm lit and I was just giving someone a hard time !-- I still watch cartoons !-- My current favorite is " Archer "-- I keep up with South Park too !-- Boondocks !-- I was watching a comedy called Black Jesus but they canceled it !


Me too, Cuz! I liked Archer so much I bought all four seasons and am watching five. Black Jesus was the bomb, too. You forgot to mention Squidbillies!


----------



## Keef

Hey did ya'll hear on the news that they found another planet that seems to be in the Goldilocks zone - not too hot not too cold -- where there can be liquid water !-- Only 17,000 light years away !-- Hey I been thinking about how they use that chemical to make tetrapoids -- Rose might know about this !-- What if U took a freshly bred female pot plant and everyday U exposed it to X-rays - like floroscopy !-- A C-arm machine perhaps !-- How much - How long -- to make the seeds mutate but not kill the mom !- I need to find me an animal doctor that likes his weed !-- get whole of his x-ray machine and play -- B-Rad !


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- I just love that song Granny sings called "Yellow Cake "-- Yes !- I know about the Squidbillies !


----------



## Hippie420

Ole Dan Halen sounds like he'd be a riot to party with......


----------



## giggy

i like all the weird stuff too, like steven universe, robot chicken, adventure time and samurai jack. some that was on comedy central like south park, drawn together, little bill, and ugly americans. can't forget the simpsons, family guy and futurama. time to get a buzz again. peace out i'm beat.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey did ya'll hear on the news that they found another planet that seems to be in the Goldilocks zone - not too hot not too cold -- where there can be liquid water !-- Only 17,000 light years away !-- Hey I been thinking about how they use that chemical to make tetrapoids -- Rose might know about this !-- What if U took a freshly bred female pot plant and everyday U exposed it to X-rays - like floroscopy !-- A C-arm machine perhaps !-- How much - How long -- to make the seeds mutate but not kill the mom !- I need to find me an animal doctor that likes his weed !-- get whole of his x-ray machine and play -- B-Rad !


 cannabis seeds are used in bird seed. They irradiate them first to make them sterile. They will not germinate. C ARMs are regulated as to output by the FDA in ABS mode, but in Cine mode the dose far exceeds 120 kvp/ 40Ma.


----------



## umbra

Thomas Edison thought that there was something special about x rays. He was always jealous of Tesla for how smart he was. He irradiated his head until he went blind, it never made him any smarter. It's just ionizing gamma radiation


----------



## Keef

I feel kinda radiated myself !-- I was just thinking irradiate the seed so that only maybe half survive !-- I know how to make tetrapoids with chemicals but seems a little radiation might do the same thing in a different way !-- U have to play the odds on tetrapoids -- that's plants that have four leaves at every node -- anyway - it kills 9997 out of a 1,000 seed -- so U treat 5,000 seed !-- I could grow that many seed !-- Out of what germed there should be a tetra or two !-- Why would I want a tetra that can only be cloned !-- They can double THC production of a given variety !- Clones will cost U at least $1,000 -- That be the temptation !


----------



## Hippie420

Yikes! Never wanted to be smarter that bad!

I am old enough to remember trying on shoes and looking at my boney feet under an x-ray machine. Seemed like every shoe store used them back then.


----------



## Hippie420

...then again, I remember some of the Old Man's wrist watches that were bright enough to use under the sheets to read comics by after lights out, too.


----------



## Keef

I don't want to get smarter Hippy-- U stoned old reprobate !-- Wait maybe I do !- I been irradiated more than most --x-rays -- C-arm most of the day sometimes !-- South Park -- Medicinal Fried Chicken !-- just a little radiation !


----------



## Keef

Archer is on the Comedy channel at ten !--


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> I just watch scooby on roku, got a channel that's all they play....soooooo s t o n e d....enjoying my evening.


What channel? I have a roku as well.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I don't want to get smarter Hippy-- U stoned old reprobate !-- Wait maybe I do !- I been irradiated more than most --x-rays -- C-arm most of the day sometimes !-- South Park -- Medicinal Fried Chicken !-- just a little radiation !


 
I waz referin' to Umbra's comment about Edison, but I don't think the radiation would do you much good either!
Might make ya too easy for the po po to spot at night next time you're on a creepy crawly mission......with yer head glowin' and all.......


----------



## umbra

Lol


----------



## Keef

Anyone still awake ?-- I've given up on sleep for awhile !--- Just gonna twist one up - get myself a cup of coffee, roll a fatty - take some caps and get lit !-- My own little wake and bake !


----------



## Hippie420

I am. Too many demons I guess. Yoop, you still kickin'? Think I'm going to burn a bowl of bubble and see if my eyelids will stay shut.


----------



## Kraven

Same here just smoked a bowl in the dark and thought yoop and hippie would be up fosure.


----------



## yooper420

I be up, waiting on coffee. Bowl ready, need coffee, will get. OK,OK, I`m ready now, let`s do "wake and bake", ready ?


----------



## giggy

i'm here, i got me eyes open but that is about it.


----------



## Keef

Morning Again O.F.C. !-- I missed the Wake and Bake !-- Don't make me smoke alone - cause I will !--


----------



## Keef

Hey !- Anyone around that can post a pic for me ?- I wanted to document that 3 leaf Blueberry freak as it grows !-- I'd post some more pics of the grow but the rotation looks the same most times !--


----------



## Hippie420

You mean like this one, Cuz? 

View attachment IMAG0584.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Watering my yard and sparking up some Blue Dream. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Transplanting the strawberry cookies into 30 gal smart pots. These girls are getting big. Oh here's a couple of the cherry pie x key lime pie 5 weeks in.


----------



## bozzo420

amazing for 5 weeks Umbra.  how are them outdoor girls doing? mine are stretching out.
 I just spritzed the ladybugs. One came out and stood up on it's hind legs and did it's happy dance.


----------



## umbra

I will take some pix. The strawberry cookies look so sativa in the higher temps. A little over 4ft right now. Everything is doing well. Some are more a bush than tall because they were revegs. Renewed my mmj card and increased plant count significantly.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippy !-- it ain't pretty but I figure many had never seen a three leaf pot plant !--  Hey Bozzo !- On the Keef grow -- clones out paced the seed plants didn't they ?-- Looks like I'll have me a Strawberry and a Blueberry variety !-- Giggy said that Satori was sativa heavy -- I can do sativas in a SOG !-- My Widow is 65% sativa and I manage !-- They got a 5 to 1 stretch in bloom - I can sent them to bloom in a fast turn around as soon as they got roots - they go to bloom !-- Keef's high !- Again !


----------



## bozzo420

nope ,the seeds caught up and passed the clones. The clones are more bush and the seed more tree. But they have now out grew them up and around. I'll have to wait and see which buds better ,the bush clones or the tree seeds. But they are all too big. all six footers in July.


----------



## Keef

Just made a stoner mistake !-- I took a healthy dose of caps cause I wanted to feel better !-- Thought some Advil might help Too !-- knocked back a couple Advil  then put my glasses on and realized that it wasn't Advil -- I just took two SOMAs on top of a dose of Cannacaps !-- Looks like I might have to ride this one out !  Got the throrazine shuffle working !


----------



## yarddog

Dang keef, better fasten your seatbelt!


----------



## Keef

Can U feel me dog ?-- it's all kicking in at the same time !--  either one woulda been enough !-- So what do I do ?-- packed my pipe !-- I ain't gonna fight it !-- I'm gonna ride this wave !


----------



## Keef

Whoa !- glad I don't have to do anything complicated -- like walking !--As long as I don't stand up I'm good !--  What Bozzo said about weed farm supplies !-- It's just Like the gold rushes -- The ones who did the best didn't mine !-- They mined the miners !-- Some of us Prohibition Outlaws should be paying attention to what's needed to grow good weed !-- What would weed farmers need cause when prohibitio. ends -- everybody and they momma gonna wanna know how to grow weed !-- Was that Rose talking about a sold out seminar on how to grow weed ?-- Was that $1,000 a person ?-- So many ways to surf this green wave !-- Bottom line though is that all these different weed edibles and stuff are impossible without a weed farmer!


----------



## yarddog

Went to tybee island today.  Nice 15 mph wind. 84 degrees.  Got super stoned and sat in a chair and watched the waves.


----------



## Keef

Yarddog -- I live about a half mile from the beach -- almost always a breeze coming off the gulf !-- Sometimes at night I go out on the back patio and burn one with the sound of the waves off in the distance !--Might just do that now !--  Life is good but this is not the easiest place to grow weed !-- I got multiple coast guard over flights every day !-- That's not counting the LEO !-- And Border Patrol !-- Then there's the cartels should U be stupid enough to sell weed !-- You'd have to be crazy to grow weed around here !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, With all due respect, I think the shoe fits. Haha


----------



## Hippie420

Sometimes, the best place to hide is right under their noses.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and a bowl, fixing to head out to help a fellow grower with his grow.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I think I might be back on my feet !-- Got a nice little buzz working already !-- post to get up to about 1,000 degrees today so I'm staying lit and inside !-- Hippy be right !-- which of them 10,000 houses round here - -- which one is Keef growing weed in ?--- Has anyone started any of Umbra's seed yet ?


----------



## giggy

morning krav, keef and the rest of the crew. keef i plan on starting some for indoor in another month or so. i'm gonna look for a couple moms. my plan was three or four moms and then clone rotation with small pots but i think some things may be changing, i'll know more in a bit.


----------



## Keef

Giggy a rotation can work out great but takes a lot of planning !-- The fresh cuts I will take on the 1st. Of August will spend 6 weeks in my nursery before moving to bloom for 8 weeks -- A variety like AK 47 could be set up for an even faster rotation !-- 1 meter of veg could support 3 meters of bloom instead of the 4 I use for a 60 day Widow !--  If U gonna grow weed inside it might as well be a constant garden !-- Big Mommas aren't nessasary !-- sometimes the grow space would best be used for bloom or extra veg.-- For a few clones a month a little bonsai mom can give U all the ones U need !-- With 2 little moms I can alternate moms so one has a month to recover before giving up more clones !


----------



## Keef

I saw some guys on another site arguing and one said - I've done like so many grow how many grows have U done ?-- I was thinking about that question -- How many grows I done !-- Does my rotation over the last 2 year's count as one grow !-- That would be my answer !-- I done at least 2 grows !


----------



## Keef

U know when ya'll leave me alone I entertain myself !-- Did I ever say anything about the expense of having to grow the way I do ?-- Not bragging!-- Not Complaining !-- just laying out the numbers !--- I use a $150 Mars Hydro LED over each box - They work in veg and bloom -- Box cost about $15 - Pump -$25 - tube of caulk $5-?- ceramic tile $1 --  So what? A little over $200 per box !-- The power savings from LEDs including the cost of A/C power usage means I can use more lights - grow more weed !--


----------



## bozzo420

I read once that 2% of all electric use was to grow pot. Just think of the savings if it was legal. We could all be real outdoor farmers then.  By the way electric fees went up 8% the first of July from some law they passed years ago. My electric bill has gone up 60% the last few years and I have not used any more.  The monthly fee just to have service has gone from 10 to 43 dollars just for the privilege to have service.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> U know when ya'll leave me alone I entertain myself !-- Did I ever say anything about the expense of having to grow the way I do ?-- Not bragging!-- Not Complaining !-- just laying out the numbers !--- I use a $150 Mars Hydro LED over each box - They work in veg and bloom -- Box cost about $15 - Pump -$25 - tube of caulk $5-?- ceramic tile $1 --  So what? A little over $200 per box !-- The power savings from LEDs including the cost of A/C power usage means I can use more lights - grow more weed !--


i looked at the mars and got a area 51 rw75 instead. now i'm thinking about a second setup but this time i think i'm gonna diy with bridgelux vero 18's or vero 29's chip setup. area 51 is now building 4000k bridgelux vero 29 light wrapped up in a ready to go box for $174.00, diy is cheaper but not as nice. keef you could play with them old ufo's you got. http://www.a51led.net/product/area-51-led-w90-pre-order


bozzo420 said:


> I read once that 2% of all electric use was to grow pot. Just think of the savings if it was legal. We could all be real outdoor farmers then.  By the way electric fees went up 8% the first of July from some law they passed years ago. My electric bill has gone up 60% the last few years and I have not used any more.  The monthly fee just to have service has gone from 10 to 43 dollars just for the privilege to have service.


don't say nothing about the power bill around my ol lady.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Transplanting the strawberry cookies into 30 gal smart pots. These girls are getting big. Oh here's a couple of the cherry pie x key lime pie 5 weeks in.



by the way umbra, nice pics bro.


----------



## bozzo420

well the Holland's Hope  page warns of over feeding them. I don't think I have to worry about that. In a few days I will not be able to  do it anyway. I'll be lucky to get water to them all. I'm getting good at this LST stuff. Just noose them up high on the tender stems and pull them down and tie them off.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, well it's 12:04 so afternoon, time to smoke a bowl, spent 2 hours in a friends garden and about 2 in mine so I'm pooped. Here is a shot of veg/ flower that I have going on right now. Veg is 4 BC Purple Kush x Herijuana, 2 Ghost Train Haze # 9. Flower is 1 Barneys Farm Critical Kush, 1 Sweet Seeds Dark Devil Auto, 2 Barneys Farm Critical Kush Clones. Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.


----------



## Keef

Back in the day I didn't know about LST but I knew if U took a piece of string and tied one end near the top of A big plant U could bend that thing right over !-- I tied to whatever was at hand !-- Bozzo what bothers me most about power bills is that I could produce all the power I need and more but the interface with the grid can't be had !--


----------



## Keef

Outstanding Kraven !-- Whatever U do -- Keep doing it !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning gentlemen.

Nice pic Kraven, nice plant, very pretty.

Umbra, you and i got re-upped on or med license on the same day... I think it was Jorje who said while standing in the middle of a grow in Northern Cali, to see these plants reach their full potential and turpine expressions under the sun is a site to behold. I know what he means, and so  do you. You said the sativa expression shown ..... I hear ya. It is an amazing site right now when everything is reaching its full potential.  When they are all broken and wind blown and rain blown in October I won't feel the way I do now. This is the best part of the grow.

I hope everyone of you ofc's are having a nice comfortably numb day. Keef as always you make me laugh daily, thank you.


----------



## yooper420

Good afternoon OFC, Keef, Rose, bozzo,
umbra....nice pics
Kraven...nice pics too.
I been busy today, picking up the mess from trimming up a spruce and a pine that were over hanging my garage, but, no more cause I went ballistic on `em. Will not need trimming for a few years anyway. Now to pay for it the next couple of days. This getting old sucks.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all, looks like everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Keef

Rose one day maybe I can do that !--- My Widow be 65% sativa and maybe she wasn't made to grow the way I do but she'll work !-- I'll be getting this Blueberry Blast in aero in a few days -- once I got a viable clone I'll send the original to bloom see if she keeps throwing triple leaves and how she smokes !-- As for the grow -- I keep taking and it keeps giving !-- Giggy -- I been trying to get all the bugs out my little rotation because when they blow the whistle -- I get to build 4 more "Grow Units". So I plan on about 8 little mothers -- 2 per unit -- so I can alternate varieties !-- I got 3 !  If I can SOG a Widow - I ain't afraid of A sativa just takes longer to finish !


----------



## yooper420

Still get "upload of file failed" when I try to load pictures.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef the keef grow (2 widows) are my favorite . They just are pretty. both the seed one and the clone. But my friend that had 5 strains ,said that the widow put out the least weight of the 5 .


----------



## Rosebud

Yopper, please send a note to TechAdmin, thanks.

Keef, what you got going on works and I am glad you can fly under the radar and be safe and stoned at the same time. You are ingenious in your pot growing.


----------



## yooper420

Rose, Have been through PM`s.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo the Widow is a strange variety -- Some look more indica but most show more sativa traits !-- They all over the place !-- My black line makes harder bud and finishes a little earlier but it's slower to clone !-- While my pink line takes a few days  longer and the buds aren't as hard !-- She clones easy and grows well !-- I'm still tuning in the T.E. so I don't have a lot of experience growing a lot of different varieties !--That's why I decided I needed to try some other's -- if I can get seed to germinate !--


----------



## Hippie420

Have a drink on me, Old Farts! 

View attachment hippie-cc-sq.png


----------



## giggy

dr pepper for me please.


----------



## Keef

Rose it's not that complicated -- it's not that different than a yard sprinkler system -- pump underwater in box-- timer turns pump on for 15 min. Then off for 15 min.-- water spray up thru micro sprayers then falls back down for another trip -- The " Water" is a nute solution !--an aquarium bubble helps oxygenated the solution !-- it's great !-- take the plant out to inspect root development or move it to a better spot !-- All I have to do is monitor nute pH ,and water level in the boxes- weed drinks a lot of water !  I don't change my nute solution during the whole 2 month bloom cycle !-- I just top it off ! That's a sin isn't it !


----------



## Keef

Pepsi over here !


----------



## Keef

Wait !-- Hippy -- was U talking about a bottle or a line ?


----------



## Hippie420

If it's something other than a bottle, you'll have to find it yourself. Never had a problem with the other stuff, but I could see one coming. A wise man knows when to say when.

Just got done weeding the pot pen. Nasty hot out there. It's surprising at what little physical effort it takes to make a fat old hippie sweat. Got one from the house to transplant, but I'm gonna wait 'til my testicles aren't melting.


----------



## Hippie420

View attachment 00i0i_lE2C3NXSEQa_600x450.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

yooper420 said:


> Rose, Have been through PM`s.



I don't go through PM's. Only my own. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Keef

I still have my dream of getting a big can of pre-rolled joints delivered and the insurance company picking up that bill !- Once a month ! --What a world that would be !-- I'm not talking about brickweed joints !-- I mean premo top shelf stuff !-- As he drifts off into his fantasy !!!


----------



## Kraven

I was thinking he has had a pm discussion with techadmin.


----------



## umbra

update on the outdoor and the garage build out


----------



## Hippie420

I always wondered why outside growers grow in pots. Must be a mobility thing, I guess.

 A few years back, I was over my limit on plants. I gave away most, but I had three nice ones left over that I just couldn't brink myself to kill. I stuck 'em in five gallon buckets and put them out back.

Two turned out nice, and one JUMPED. Couldn't figure out why. Same water out of the hose, same nutes (none), yet one was so much larger. Found out why when it came harvest time. The two smaller ones were carried into the garage to harvest. Went back fof the big gal, and she'd found a crack in the bottom of the bucket and had anchored herself firmly into the ground. I've always grown directly in the ground ever since.

Got 4.4 pounds from eight plants last year, along with 128 grams of bubble from the leaves and popcorn buds. No record for sure, but it'll keep me in weed for a very long time.


----------



## bozzo420

me to hippie. , They grow much bigger in the ground. I could not move them even if they were in pots. The only one I had in a pot got planted a few days ago.   Hope you found good homes for my overage plants.


----------



## bozzo420

nice looking bunch of ladies Umbra.


----------



## Keef

Wish I had some hash !-- All I got is this ole Widow !


----------



## Rosebud

I don't have enough sun to grow all of them in the ground. Some need to be in the middle of the yard to get enough sun, that is why I grow in pots. Umbra did yours just come out of veg like mine?  mine just grew two inches after not doing anything for weeks. I blamed it on the heat.

That is about what i got last year Hippie. Made lots of medicine for people... My stash is finally getting low, but not low like low used to mean. ha.


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- U gonna need a bigger garage !-- I suppose that a warehouse is in your future plans !-- Eventually I see U growing in a 1/2.to an acre growing 50-60 varieties !


----------



## Kraven

:48: join me in an evening burn?


----------



## Keef

Burning here !-- I think I got a head start on U Cuz !--


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, I haven't made a decent dent in my first indoor grow from two years ago! Still got a few grams of the first bubble, too. Wish you all lived here; I think I could get rid of some of the stuff.


----------



## bozzo420

Rose ,I have cut 20 trees down in the last 2 years. There are 2 more I want to cut ,but they are not on my property. Finally have the right sun.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I think this Krewe could put a dent in your supply !---  If in some dream world -- I could see the O.F.C. all sitting around a camp fire on the beach discussing the nuances of all the different weeds we grow !-- I'm thinking that fire gonna have to burn for days for us to properly analize it all !-- It would be a tough job but I believe the O.F.C. would give it our best !--- How many pounds would a little Cessna four seat airplane cost ?-- I come get each and everyone of U !---


----------



## umbra

Rose, yes just starting to flower. It has been hot and dry. No real overwhelming smells yet.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra !- U gonna need a bigger garage !-- I suppose that a warehouse is in your future plans !-- Eventually I see U growing in a 1/2.to an acre growing 50-60 varieties !


 the garage is 16 x 22 and the green house space is another 20 x 15. There actually is warehouse space available, but I think I'm 2 or 3 years away from that.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> I always wondered why outside growers grow in pots. Must be a mobility thing, I guess.
> 
> A few years back, I was over my limit on plants. I gave away most, but I had three nice ones left over that I just couldn't brink myself to kill. I stuck 'em in five gallon buckets and put them out back.
> 
> Two turned out nice, and one JUMPED. Couldn't figure out why. Same water out of the hose, same nutes (none), yet one was so much larger. Found out why when it came harvest time. The two smaller ones were carried into the garage to harvest. Went back fof the big gal, and she'd found a crack in the bottom of the bucket and had anchored herself firmly into the ground. I've always grown directly in the ground ever since.
> 
> Got 4.4 pounds from eight plants last year, along with 128 grams of bubble from the leaves and popcorn buds. No record for sure, but it'll keep me in weed for a very long time.


 For us, it was more about it being our first outdoor and being able to move them into a shed in case we needed to. We didn't want to draw a lot of attention to what we were doing, so it seemed the best approach. We already had all the soil from the indoor we did.


----------



## Keef

When Umbra hits retirement age ya'll better look out !-- He's preparing to be a full time weed pharmer !-- - He hasn't been collecting the finest seed from around the world just to look at them !-- Kraven and I are trained to handle hazardous substances --- a little research to find percentages and other pertinent info and a large supply of seed -- either of us could produce a tetrapoid that could produce twice the THC as the parent stock !-- Once the genie is out of the bottle -- U can't put it back !-- This would not be a breeding plant - it would revert to a diploid -- clone only !-- WOW!-- cloning ??- that's what I do !--


----------



## Hippie420

O, to have that much room, Umbra! I'd be in hog's heaven. My little flower room is only eight by eight. You can pack a lot 'o buds in it doing SCROG, but otherwise it's useless. It's pretty cheap to keep in CO2, though. A 20 pounder will last me for two months.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, that is the difference in a medical state. To make an ounce or two of rso takes a pound.. I was glad i had it for a cancer patient this year. All my Harley goes to an MS patient... I figure this summer I grew half for meds and half for me and mr rb. Our daughter takes a huge chunk throughout the year. My neighbor is a stoner... I love having extra to make meds.  And let me tell you I smoke all day every day. the end. ha.


----------



## Keef

I read once that there are actually people who smoke weed everyday !---- My thought was -- Only once ?-- That would be tough !-- Can U imagine having to get by on one joint a day ?-- Poor people !


----------



## Hippie420

Around here, you can't legally even give it away unless the person is your documented, licensed patient. The state keeps their name, your name, and both addresses. Sadly, everyone I knew that had cancer has transcended their mortal state and are no longer part of the game. Old habits keep me from taking on strangers as patients, especially when they would know where I live and grow. If I was a single man, I might risk it. As a husband and father, I won't take the gamble. The last thing I need is a group of thugs doing a home invasion with my family here. I'm armed and trained, but I'm not Superman.

Maybe some day the state will pull their heads out of their arses and allow legal dispensaries.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Let`s just vote and legalize it next year, Nov `16.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Looks like ya`ll sleeping in this morning. Thought I was the only one. OK then, it`s wake and bake time then. Coffee and a bowl of GTH and I`m ready. So let`s commence with the wake and bake in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. i used a walk behind weed eater yesterday and i think it walked all over me. anyway yall have a great morning and i'll try to check in later.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Yooper, i will join you. These crazy united states aren't very united when it comes to legal pot.

I am off to see an adopted daughter by choice who is having a baby.. See our day could be worse, we could be giving birth, or worse, taking care of a newborn!!!

I hear you Hippie about not telling folks I wouldn't either. I am glad you guys are all careful. 
Smoking some Mountain thunder a spawn of alaska thunder... smells like **** i am sorry to say. YUCK.. but it works.  I have never smelled pot with this odor.

Smokum if you got um...


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. blasting a Chernobyl.    #1 from last year.


----------



## yooper420

I`ll join yoose peeps with my Ghost Train Haze #9.


----------



## bozzo420

A friend with cancer trumps any law. In 1968 I decided not to follow the unjust drug laws. Been lucky so far.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Hippie420

A friend? YES! Any day! By the way, those gifted plants are doing great, with the Chemdog really showing it's stuff. Beautiful plants! The Widow I got from Keef is the tallest/oldest, and it looks like a pure sativa. The one I got from you looks indica heavy. It's got the widest leaves of anything in the pot pen.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Slept like a log !-- Hippy be right about people knowing where U grow !--but - if U think U can just come take my weed -- U ain't right in the head !---  Another thing -- When they ended alcohol prohibition everybody didn't just quit making it !-- I plan - I am one of those type people !-- Steve Earle's -"Copperhead Road "--   Talk is cheap !-- come try to take my weed !


----------



## Keef

Hey I ask Hippy to post some pics of my grow again !-- I'm not trying to show how fine my plants are -- I wanted to show the progression through the rotation !-- The pics from my phone suck !- Sorry !!-- You'll see a lite glowing on some plants in veg. - I let the pH drift to high !-- Fine example of nute lock out from high pH !-- Already fixed it !


----------



## bozzo420

oh Hippie. you better check the 2  91chemdawg  x the sugar. They were regular seeds. the rest females. That big dog is probably a male .  yep both my widows look the same. all big wide leaves. . All indica


----------



## Hippie420

Here's Keef's pics. I'll let him do the 'splanin'. 

View attachment IMAG0597.jpg


View attachment IMAG0598.jpg


View attachment IMAG0599.jpg


----------



## yooper420

Pictures, pictures.
No pictures, no pictures.


----------



## yarddog

Yooper, you can't catch a break!


----------



## bozzo420

those chemdawg x the sugar are my karma seeds from the last cup. I was sitting there and the guys next to me were calling a friend to bring them some Vernors ginger ale. I had a whole cooler of them so I gave them 4. They were local seed breeders. They flipped me a 5 seed pack of them. that's why they are my karma seeds.


----------



## Hippie420

Let's hope they're my karma plants! They are the nicest looking two in the batch.


----------



## Keef

I know it seems like the same tired stuff but it's what I do !-- Like I 'splained - I take the fresh cuts and they spend 6 weeks or so in my nursery -- U can also see some small revegges in the middle box -- The box on the left is T.E. and my Precious ( my black line Widow). -- Be moving some to bloom on the 1 st. -- Bloom has 4 boxes (black and yellow boxes ) -- They are at different stages 2 weeks apart !-- have my other 4 boxes in bloom in a month !-- All the plants in bloom are clones from the same line !--Everything is still puny but coming back strong !-- as I get caught up the plants will get bigger and produce more -- right now just trying to grow enough to meet our needs !--


----------



## Keef

We smoking this afternoon or what ?


----------



## yooper420

We burning as we speak.


----------



## Keef

Yoop it's like Hell hot out there!-- Getting lit just seems like the thing to do !


----------



## Hippie420

Just got back from the watering hole with my lovely bride and made homemade potato chips for dinner. It's good to be an adult, even if I eat and act like a kid!

Bad movie in, kicking back in the sack, and burning a bowl of bubble. If there's anything finer in life, I don't need it.


----------



## yooper420

My thermometer reached 91 degrees today. That`s hot for here. Too hot for me. Gonna grind me some more weed up and kick back.


----------



## Kraven

Geeze what a day, not even going to bog down the OFC, just join me for a double bowl and a decent slug of moonshine. Only thing good to happen to me today is that I dropped 5 ChemD x Cherry Fuel today since most of veg has moved over to flower to get sexed, trimmed and staked for the flower run.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, sounds like your on top o the world!!  
Everyone else, yeah its hot here.  Won't be long I will be complaining of the cold!!   
Just got home, burning a bowl now.  Wife is cooking up a storm!  I smell garlic sautéing, heard onions being chopped up. Smells good!!  Got this old dogs nose a smelling!


----------



## Keef

Just got back from the chicken shack !-- Fried chicken - gravy, mashed potatos , fried okra !-- The wife works 7pm- 7am. -- Friday , Saturday and Sunday nights !-- We don't cook on the weekend !-- We do have the rest of the week to chill !


----------



## Kraven

A little purps for y'alls viewing pleasure....this is just a lower side branch on my Dark Devil Auto.


----------



## umbra

very nice kraven.


----------



## umbra

desktop super critical fluid extraction $3200

oclabs.com


----------



## Keef

Looking good Kraven !-- Did U manage to finesse a Chem - D - cut yet !- Wish I had a good camera !


----------



## Kraven

Not yet Keef but did just start some ChemD x Cherry Fuel today....still working on the ChemD cut originally bred by Elite Genetics. I wonder if I will ever find it.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Sleepyheadville. Looks like ya`ll sleeping in this morning. Guess what, it`s "wake and bake" time. Grab a cup of coffee and a bowl and join me.


----------



## Kraven

morning yoop, ....off to the rat race.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> morning yoop, ....off to the rat race.


Ha-ha!!  I'm already in the rat race.  I'm beating you!!!  Ha-ha ha-ha.
 F'ing rat race. I'm ready to go back home.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, krav, dog and the rest of the gang. had to get some different stuff, not bad for brick, but can't wait till the end of the season. i hope i got a male ght so i can make some seed. if not i may be asking for some pollen. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## yarddog

Same here giggy. I have a good contact for bud. It's good for brick.   It works, but only just. Can't wait to get a harvest in.


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> Same here giggy. I have a good contact for bud. It's good for brick. It works, but only just. Can't wait to get a harvest in.


 

you ever wonder what they spray on the pot your smoking to keep bugs off?


----------



## yarddog

Grower13 said:


> you ever wonder what they spray on the pot your smoking to keep bugs off?


Yes, all the time.  This fact is a very big reason I am going the homegrown route. I want to know what's in my grass. 
I've heard the stories of formaldehyde. Don't know if its true, but seeing my grow from start to finish is very important to me. Not to mention I won't be supporting illegal drug trade. Won't have to travel dirty either.  The list goes on for benefits.


----------



## Hippie420

The biggest benefit or "thrill" is taking one big choker hit and getting your brains blown and thinking, "I made this myself"!

I'll never be a world class grower, nor do I care to be. As long as the stuff I grow taste good and slaps me silly when I smoke it, I'm a happy hippie.


----------



## bozzo420

Grower13 said:


> you ever wonder what they spray on the pot your smoking to keep bugs off?


 ever wonder what they spray  on them pretty grapes from Peru?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Rough night !-- Let me find my mind and I'll catch up !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll can talk bad about brickweed all U want but that stuff paid a lot of bills for me !--  An old friend used to ride the caboose from the border for the railroad !-- I paid $90 a pound and got  $40 an ounce for it !-- Ain't saying I was right - just saying I had bills to pay -- Man used to cut the kilo in half with a saw ! No scales !-- 20 ounce pound was not uncommon !-- Sadly he died in a train wreck !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Ya'll can talk bad about brickweed all U want but that stuff paid a lot of bills for me !-- An old friend used to ride the caboose from the border for the railroad !-- I paid $90 a pound and got $40 an ounce for it !-- Ain't saying I was right - just saying I had bills to pay -- Man used to cut the kilo in half with a saw ! No scales !-- 20 ounce pound was not uncommon !-- Sadly he died in a train wreck !


 

I'm just glad I don't smoke it anymore......... having grown my own for several years now......... I know what they must be spraying on it and doing to it.


----------



## yarddog

It's not like the ones growing are going to smoke it. They don't care what's in it.


----------



## Keef

All true !-- I just have this problem !-- To me, some has always better than none !-- Back in those day really good weed was hard to find and very expensive !--  I saved seed from the best I ran across during the year and Used them for gorilla grows !-- By simply removing all the males my sensi was better than the parent stock !-- Didn't get any world class seed until 2 year's ago when I bought 50 White Widow seed out of Amsterdam !--- Ain't no going back Now !-- I have been redeemed !


----------



## bozzo420

Last time I trusted another grower ,I ended up with mold infected clones from one grower and mite infected ones from another.  If they will do that, they will  do anything for a buck. not to even mention the drug cartels.


----------



## yarddog

^^^ Yes!  This man speaks the truth!!


----------



## Keef

Last night I took enough Tranquil Elephantizer clones to put me over the top -- Now I can start to run regular SOGs of it !-- I openned up bloom 3 --- Bloom be 3/4 full now !-- I also got my little 3 leaf Blueberry Blast into aero !--  Umbra looks like a heavy indica pheno to me !--


----------



## Hippie420

Holy crap, it'hot out there! Five hours in the back of the van with all the doors open, and I'm melted. 90 degrees, and the humidity in my shorts was 100%. Got dizzy, came in and drank a couple of big cups of ice water, and sat down for a few. Went back out long enough to put everything away and clean up the area and headed for the shower. Time for a bubble blast or two or three or four.......


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, getting excited for the weekend, four more days and chop chop two plants come down and between the two I should net an easy 3/4 lb of epic smoke, maybe more but that would really be a stretch past the 12th zip....so here is hoping on a good heavy harvest, sadly I wont know the real numbers for another week to ten days after the chop. Got five waiting to push through the soil and 4 ready to go into flower after the two come down this weekend, the flower room is ridiculously full right now.


----------



## Hippie420

That one by the fan has a top cola that makes my scissor fingers itchy! Love trimmin' the big ones.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Hippie, she sure is sticky. This was my first auto and it has been a good experience hope the smoke is as good as it looks / smells.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ya'll -- We be cruising at 50,000 feet -- passing 747s right and left !-- Had a nap today so I'm just getting fired up again !-- Ever wonder just how high U can get ?


----------



## Hippie420

Never tried an auto or know anyone that has. I'll be watching for further evaluation from you!

Keef, stay off the dunes, OK?


----------



## yooper420

Keef be dune diving again ? That boy never gonna learn about that widow, she be kickin` his arse all over town.


----------



## Hippie420

Figured you'd still be up. Almost four, and my eyeballs are wide open. Gonna be a three hour nod if I can drift off soon. Bubble pipe, do your stuff!


----------



## yooper420

3 hours ? that`s my normal sleep pattern. I`m awake now so we gotta have a wake and bake session. Grab a cup of coffee and a bowl and let`s do it.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop and the rest of the ofc. had the wake and bake waiting on the coffee.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning giggy and all of the late risers.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- starting the day off right !-- I got so high last night !-- Anyway --I didn't go smoke on the dunes-- The Widow will push U off them dunes !-- I coulda got hurt !  So I didn't go as far as I can remember -- I did find a batch of decarbed weed in the oven the morning - don't really remember doing it !-- It was a fine buzz !


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 228721

Oh yes, fine feeling weather this morning.


----------



## Keef

Dang Dog !-- gonna get hot ?-- it's 76 degrees in the house and I'm not planning to be outside much today !-- Nursing a buzz and thinking about another cup of coffee !


----------



## yarddog

Calling for 97. The humidity goes down during the day.  Morning time is always sticky.  Had the coffee, wish I had a buzz too. Have fun keef!  You living the life


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc! hope you are all as high as need be.  Sorry Yarddog.. soon i hope you will be smoking your own.

My La's are crazy beautiful and big. Not bragging, well I guess I am bragging, just wanted Umbra to know.

Coffee and marijuana on the menu this morning.


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- Living 1/2 from the beach -- got a nice weed farm working -- stay stoned -- The wife works 3 --12s a week and pays the bills -- Only the is I've paid for this and more when I slipped in the Operating Room and shattered my face !-- got three plates and a fist full of screws - traumatic brain injury-- PTSD -- spent 7 years taking close to 100 mgs of morphine everyday -- Cold Turkey 'bout killed me !-- So yeah I got it made !


----------



## umbra

Rose, I'm glad those LA ladies are getting big. Construction continues in the heat. 105 today. I come from where it never gets this hot, still getting used to the heat. Even the dogs know when its nap time from about 1 to about 4. My son took 40 pink louie clones and they have all rooted. So I popped some more beans. This time Lucky Charms, Heath's Chiesel, twisted purple og x BoC, and C99 x blackrose.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, you can't have the good without the bad.  I hate you had to be hurt so bad, glad you found something better than morphine.


----------



## Rosebud

I know what you mean, i hate that Keef has had to go thru what he has, but what a success story getting off morphine. I can't believe you lived thru that withdrawl.

Umbra, it takes a long time to get used to the heat and I haven't yet when it is over 100. Hate it..  Sounds like a nice lineup although I don't know those strains.. You cali guy you.

I have a C99 cross and it is ridiculously huge. I did a lousy job of LST'ing it.  Just EM'd all the plants this moring. Mr rb helped. He is getting very good at this pot growins stuff.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose - Umbra !-- sounds like Umbra is gonna need a bigger pharm !--  I can't wait for the end of prohibition - I be like Umbra and plant some of everything !-- That three leaf Blueberry Blast I got is a heavy indica pheno !-- I started the last of the seed and Kraven finally checked his e-mail asking if he wanted some !-- I'm sorry Kraven !-- I got none left to send U !-- Umbra about cloning - My Widow clones so easy I think I gotta keep her !-- The T.E. is a little slower taking a full two weeks but when she roots she starts kicking it !-- I've got my last 3 Williams Wonder under damp paper towels !- When I was working in the hospital I could start an I.V. without even thinking !-- Then sometimes I couldn't hit a vein big as my arm !-- I think that's why I'm having trouble starting seed - just one of those times that nothing works !--  Dog -- 20 year's in the O.R. as a flesh mechanic -- I could fix bodies like U fix engines !-- I saw nightmares regularly !-- Doc said I seen too much !-- Then while I was still messed up mistress Katrina came to call !-- No one came to help !-- Self confidence was a hard lesson to learn ! Now here I am  at the beach living good !


----------



## bozzo420

thanks for reminding me Rose. It is EM day.

I think the stretch is winding down. or at least slowing down. Canopy is stabilizing at about 18 inches below the wire.


----------



## lyfespan

hello all been a minute, we got 77f 77% here so far. @rosebud are you refering to EM-1?


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Morning Rose - Umbra !-- sounds like Umbra is gonna need a bigger pharm !--  I can't wait for the end of prohibition - I be like Umbra and plant some of everything !-- That three leaf Blueberry Blast I got is a heavy indica pheno !-- I started the last of the seed and Kraven finally checked his e-mail asking if he wanted some !-- I'm sorry Kraven !-- I got none left to send U !-- Umbra about cloning - My Widow clones so easy I think I gotta keep her !-- The T.E. is a little slower taking a full two weeks but when she roots she starts kicking it !-- I've got my last 3 Williams Wonder under damp paper towels !- When I was working in the hospital I could start an I.V. without even thinking !-- Then sometimes I couldn't hit a vein big as my arm !-- I think that's why I'm having trouble starting seed - just one of those times that nothing works !--  Dog -- 20 year's in the O.R. as a flesh mechanic -- I could fix bodies like U fix engines !-- I saw nightmares regularly !-- Doc said I seen too much !-- Then while I was still messed up mistress Katrina came to call !-- No one came to help !-- Self confidence was a hard lesson to learn ! Now here I am  at the beach living good !



good day Keef, which Williams wonder do you hold, im looking forward to popping some Sickmed seeds here in 2 weeks


----------



## Rosebud

Yes lyfespan, that is what I am using, or just used.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Yes lyfespan, that is what I am using, or just used.



have you been to the website and gotten the recipes>? i love EM-1 its great stuff, did you know it will get rid of PM and pests


----------



## Rosebud

No, i have not been the their website.. I will try to find it. I can see it would eat the mold, but I wonder if it has any impact of thrip.  Thanks, i will go look.  It made my squash leaves and tomatoes go crazy.. my pot likes it as well.


----------



## Hippie420

Good afternoon, Lady and Gents.

Keef, I forgot during this last seed fiasco of mine, but I remembered that when I had hard to pop seeds before, I used those little rockwool cubes. Managed to get 20 out of 20 to pop that way.

Not quite as hot today, but muggy enough to make up for it. Another dead day for me. I've got to do battle with commie-cast again. Can't go anywhere. Can't get started on any projects. Mom's phone went south last Tuesday. After being lied to for days, they finally showed up on Sunday. Phone works, TV's out. Mom is a semi invalid, and her only link to the outside world is a phone and TV. The phone scared me the most. Without a viable phone line, the Life Alert is good for a doorstop. Been over there more than a dozen times to reboot the modem only to have it go out in hours, sometimes minutes.

When you are a rich company that has monopolies, you can pretty much do as you wish. I know where their repeater tower is. Now, if I could only find that Thermite.........


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !-- The dog groomer showed up and I been chasing dogs !-- Lyfespan I got my Williams Wonder seed from Sickmed seed !-- I took 2 sprouts from under damp paper towels and put them in soil this morning -- had a couple more sprout too !- 2 more Blueberry Blast - 3 GDP - X-  Black Rose.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> No, i have not been the their website.. I will try to find it. I can see it would eat the mold, but I wonder if it has any impact of thrip.  Thanks, i will go look.  It made my squash leaves and tomatoes go crazy.. my pot likes it as well.



http://www.teraganix.com/category-s/1222.htm

its truly amazing stuff


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Afternoon O.F.C. !-- The dog groomer showed up and I been chasing dogs !-- Lyfespan I got my Williams Wonder seed from Sickmed seed !-- I took 2 sprouts from under damp paper towels and put them in soil this morning -- had a couple more sprout too !- 2 more Blueberry Blast - 3 GDP - X-  Black Rose.



ill be popping the whole pak i got in 2 weeks, just waiting for the window of rotation here. i have almost too many going to handle now, got me busier than a 1 legged man in an butt kicking competition


----------



## bozzo420

I'm impressed with that EM-1. It has my pot and tomato's going great. The tomato's are almost 5 feet tall. some have 2 strands of rope above the cages. Not a sign of mold this year.   Do you guys notice how soft it makes the leaves?  I'll never grow anything without it again. 

View attachment em production.jpg


----------



## umbra

Hey bozzo, yep its the bomb. I have been preaching about em1 for 5 or 6 years. It is the 1 thing you can add and it will make a difference in veg and flowering. The LAB in it does a great job of suppressing PM. Keef, I popped some of the blueberry blast x bpu and the gdp x br. None are mutants, lol. Rose, the lucky charms are Bodhi's the white x applachia, Heath Robinson's chiesel is UK exodus cheese x sour d, tpog was 1 of elite genetics strains that I bred to my Box of Chocolates, and C99 x blackrose.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Hey bozzo, yep its the bomb. I have been preaching about em1 for 5 or 6 years. It is the 1 thing you can add and it will make a difference in veg and flowering. The LAB in it does a great job of suppressing PM. Keef, I popped some of the blueberry blast x bpu and the gdp x br. None are mutants, lol. Rose, the lucky charms are Bodhi's the white x applachia, Heath Robinson's chiesel is UK exodus cheese x sour d, tpog was 1 of elite genetics strains that I bred to my Box of Chocolates, and C99 x blackrose.



that c99x black rose id like to see, i love my C99


----------



## yarddog

Got home early.  Didn't take a lunch today and left an hour early.  Supposed to have some HVAC guys coming.  Dang unit keeps freezing up. Smoking a Jay in the shop amongst the motorcycles. It's my retreat from the cats and dogs.  And sometimes wife.


----------



## vostok

interesting post, but I'm to old to read 101 pages of old farts stuff ....lol
and yeah ...! do qualify ...lol


----------



## Keef

Welcome Vostok !--  I agree that's too many pages to be reading !- just jump in !-- Umbra - The little three leaf freak is thriving !-- Got a couple more coming up behind it !-- I expected it to show more sativa - we'll see how the other's look !-- I just need me one little girl from each variety !-- From what I read it will probably change back to normal in bloom !-- Time for an Afternoon Burn up in here !


----------



## giggy

welcome vostok to the ofc. evening burn in order, to go with my jim and coke. they time i drink that nasty stuff is with my jim. jim don't mix good with a dr pepper, but sloe gin does.


----------



## Kraven

Evening you bunch of old hippy stoners. Smoking a fattie of the last bit of ChemD. Got the GTH #9 staked and all the flowers watered. Gave everything a good under trim as I have six going into flower this weekend. Two GTH #9 and four BC Purple Kush x Herijuana.(they still need to sex) The Critical Kush is coming down and so is the Dark Devil this Saturday. I'll be moving the veg plants into flower with the Critical Kush clone I took and veg'ed. Hoping to see the ChemD x Cherry Fuel pop up soon, they are my next rotation and I will be trying to decide what other strain I'm gonna run so that i can get them in the dirt soon so that they all can go to flower together. Anyway....weed got me talkative, peace.


----------



## Keef

Kraven- were they all still breathing when U left ?-- Then it was a good day !-- I got that little trifoliate in aero under LEDs and it's liking it !-- got seeds popping but they don't count till they be little plants -- Cloning is so much easier than this seed crap !-- Hey what U gonna do ?  Got a couple T.E. into bloom yesterday !--


----------



## yooper420

Got me a ticket to ride the Ghost Train this evening. Any one care to ride along ?


----------



## Hippie420

All aboard!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Where`s everyone at this morning ? Well, I got a cup of coffee and a bowl, so let`s have a session of "wake and bake". Join me.


----------



## yarddog

I think they all sleeping in.  Mighty quite here this morning.


----------



## Rosebud

I am up at 4 am for some unknown reason.. I will join you , have my butter coffee and some wake up your buttocks sativa....  lets do this.

Hey JOE~~~~ Hi,


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, do, rose and the rest of the ofc. enjoyed the wake and bake with the wife this morning, just had a bacon and egg spamwich and waiting on the coffee. i hope the rest of the day is like this, yall have a great one.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Another hot one in store today. Painting the grow space early before it gets too hot.


----------



## Hippie420

Awake, but no bake. Gotta do battle with commie-cast again today. I'm way too nice when I'm stoned. Beer and bud day this afternoon though, so I'll catch up.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. Havent been around much due to work and my Daughter in law and Granddaughter live with us now so i been a little busy. Lol
 Pawpaw has a new growth attached to him,,named Zoey,,,She never leaves my side. She is my bestest friend.:heart:


----------



## Hippie420

Ain't nothin' like peanut butter & jelly kisses from a baby girl! Mine grew up on me, and I'm not too sure I'm gonna live long enough to get to cuddle up with a granddaughter. Got a puppy that licks my toes, though.

The battle with Comcast is over for now. Mamma's TV and phone are alive and well. Time to light the fuse on this party.


----------



## Rosebud

Weedhopper, you just made my day! hugs to you. 

Hippie, puppy kisses are good. I don't think we are going to be for real grandparents.  Glad you comcast is taken care of. 

I have an issue going on with my plant, if you all wanna give me your best shot at what is wrong.. I posted under leaf taco-ing.. Thanks.


----------



## umbra

Hippie, Comcast has their headquarters in Philly and they are hated so much in the area that they sent people out door to door and asked what it would take for people to use Comcast...most people told them they wouldn't take it if it was free. The CEO and President are a father and son and they printed their salaries in Philadelphia magazine, and it was obscene. Over $250,000,000.00 in bonus on top of their salaries.


----------



## Hippie420

Comcast is like any other gigantic company. All they care about is what's in their bank account. To hell with customers, to hell with ethics, to hell with anything but the Almighty Dollar.

If it had been my service, their modems would be out in the front yard in flames. My little sweetie is 94, a semi-invalid, needs a reliable phone for contacting the outside world, and the TV is her only source of entertainment. I know that's not their problem, but the fact that they charge me $130 a month for crap service is. That's her service alone. Mine's closer to $200.

On another note, they gave her free wifi. She doesn't own a computer nor would she know how to turn one on, so it's like giving your pet goldfish a Rubik's cube. I might see if I can set up a Skype account so she can actually see someone she's talking to. That would give her a thrill. It's all science fiction to her. The little gal has seen a lot of changes in this old world, some for the good, others not so much. At least everything is working for now, so her little world is lovely. When hers is lovely, mine is lovely.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, corporations kill me. 
Just got home.  Packed a bowl and fixin to smoke it up!!  Checked on the grow.  I think I might be able to start sexing them soon. Over did it on the nutes last time. Oops.  
Got called into the bosses office today.  I was so greasy, I looked like gomer pile. We talked about the certificates I've earned with online classes. Be is sending me to real classes now.  At about $3,000 a pop. And got a $4 raise. 

Life is good.


----------



## umbra

good for you dog


----------



## yooper420

Congrats dog, nice raise, gotta put a smile on your face. Puff, puff, pass.


----------



## yarddog

It feels good.  I tried very hard to get a good job for 5 years.  It was extremely depressing getting shot down time after time because of my record.  After I got this current job, I feel like my life is finally coming together.  


Let's smoke another!


----------



## yarddog

Wouldn't it be cool if we could chill together and pass a few around?


----------



## yooper420

Sure as, he double hockey sticks would.


----------



## Hippie420

Dog, come on up to the cup! There'll be three OFC members, for sure.


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations YD.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> Dog, come on up to the cup! There'll be three OFC members, for sure.


Where is the cup? If its within 200 miles I would love to go.


----------



## yarddog

Watching pink Floyd live at Pompeii. Unreal what this guys made music with. 
This video really showcases the band in their prime.


----------



## umbra

My favorite Pink Floyd album has always been the soundtrack from the movie "MORE". It was the first recording after Sid left the band. It was a different direction musically.


----------



## yarddog

I'll admit, I haven't heard it.  Will do a YouTube search and see if I can find it.


----------



## Kraven

Gratz dog on all that's going your way bro. Through perseverance and hard work you have accomplished great things, and your future is even brighter.


----------



## yooper420

yarddog said:


> Where is the cup? If its within 200 miles I would love to go.


 
The Cannabis Cup is in Clio (Flint) Michigan. Don`t know where you are, but we gonna have some fun, be great if you could join us. Like Hippie said, there will be 3 OFC members there, maybe more.


----------



## yooper420

Well, I knew it was gonna happen. So far 2 of my Strawberry Kush x White Rhino are males. Really hope the third one is a girl, time will tell.


----------



## umbra

green mojo yooper


----------



## joe36

Gona start some seed today, bag seed. I ordered seed from seeds 4 free 9 days ago. Sent $ but no conformation email yet. Wish me luck!
joe


----------



## lyfespan

morning OFC


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Get your coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb, cause we gonna have a "wake and bake" session. Join me and let`s do it.


----------



## giggy

morning span, yoop and the rest of yall. happy fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Hopes yall have a great day.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Got a belly full of beer and potato skins last night. Last thing I remember was taking a monster toke off the bubble pipe. Everyone needs a good night's sleep now and then.

Woke up to the sounds of Pullet whining like a mashed piglet. She'd dropped her curling iron but saved it from crashing on the tile floor by catching it by the hot end. Not too smart. Never needed a DNA test to prove she's my daughter. When it comes to bone head stunts, she's a chip off the old block.


----------



## yarddog

The hand will heal, the iron would take a dent out of a wallet to replace.  Probably your wallet.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, had a lovely evening in the back yard with mr rb last night. Sitting in the dusk of the day overlooking our acres(ha) of cannabis. Smoking a little...lovely.

Joe it takes a long time to get seeds depending on where you are. 

 Yooper, are you going to make some seeds if you get a female?  Strawberry kush just sounds really tasty. I have never had it.

WH, i love that you love your granddaughter!!! She is lucky, we are all lucky you are here. 

Umbra, 104 here today, how bout you? How you doing? Are you getting used to the cali lifestyle?
Coffee and pot on order!


----------



## WeedHopper

I picked up a real real pretty RED piece of metal once when i young,,,burnt the holy crap outta me. Never did that again.

Thank you so much Rose. 
Yep,,my GD took an old retired Outlaw Biker,,, and turned him into a big Sissy,,,lol
i dont care,,besides if anyone makes fun of me ill have there *** kicked by some not so old,, not so retired Bikers.:smoke1:


----------



## bozzo420

my daughter drives like a maniac. I said something to her and she said I taught her everything she knows about driving..... I shut up and enjoyed the RIDE.

First sign of mites on a few leaves......that's outdoor growing .The ladybugs are eating them. Anyone else got them spots on their leaves? tell me I'm not alone. lol  the ladybugs are liking the start of flowers. They like the buds to hide from the heat in.


----------



## Rosebud

Boozo I am fighting thrip and waiting for sm to hit.

Hippie, ouch. I new a lady that caught a hot iron with her arm pit... burned her bad. Hope you have some aloe vera for the pullet.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> The hand will heal, the iron would take a dent out of a wallet to replace. Probably your wallet.


 
Money is only paper. I'm not or ever will be rich, but as long as I have enough to pay the bills, I don't let it effect my life. Hell, I've even wiped my arse on it, out of necessity.

I was two miles from the truck, deep in the bush, hunting. Got a case of the green apple squirts, so I backed up against the nearest tree and let nature take it's course. After the pressure had been released, I looked around for something half way appropriate to clean up with. Nothing but poison ivy and poison oak within arm's reach. Thought about using one of my socks but realized how far I was from the vehicle and didn't relish the idea of the blisters I'd be nursing by the time I got there, so I reached for the wallet. Luckily, I found three one dollar bills. Hated to do it to old George, but I left those three bills laying there, much worse for the wear.


----------



## bozzo420

could not tell a thrip if I saw one. what kind of damage do they do? I would have to have a very big outbreak to spoil this crop.  there is very little damage. What are you doing now that flowering is starting?  I'm thinking of mixing a little everclear and water and testing it on a few spots. just to see if I could make em dance.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc, had a lovely evening in the back yard with mr rb last night. Sitting in the dusk of the day overlooking our acres(ha) of cannabis. Smoking a little...lovely.
> 
> Joe it takes a long time to get seeds depending on where you are.
> 
> Yooper, are you going to make some seeds if you get a female? Strawberry kush just sounds really tasty. I have never had it.
> 
> WH, i love that you love your granddaughter!!! She is lucky, we are all lucky you are here.
> 
> Umbra, 104 here today, how bout you? How you doing? Are you getting used to the cali lifestyle?
> Coffee and pot on order!


 Hey Rose, it is overcast this morning so it will only hit 95 or so today. The Cali lifestyle is different for me, and it is something that you do get accustomed to. I'm digging it. Work has been a problem for sometime and now it is no longer an issue. We parted ways. They knew about my other activities and did not approve, and I told them it was none of their business. Makes things a little clearer where I am headed, lol.


----------



## bozzo420

lol that happened to me this year ,mushroom hunting. Had to use dried leaves. Came home and jumped in the shower. leaf  pieces everywhere.  Always happens right after you clean the wallet out.


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Hey Rose, it is overcast this morning so it will only hit 95 or so today. The Cali lifestyle is different for me, and it is something that you do get accustomed to. I'm digging it. Work has been a problem for sometime and now it is no longer an issue. We parted ways. They knew about my other activities and did not approve, and I told them it was none of their business. Makes things a little clearer where I am headed, lol.



Making things a little clearer is a great way to look at that. Isn't it amazing where we find ourselves? I love that attitude. 

If our old green spruce tree hadn't fallen, i would not be growing pot and helping folks out... I mourned that tree for a few months until i saw the sunshine.. Now folks are getting better with bad illnesses...all cause a tree fell down.

Bozzo, thrip love roses so i have always had thrip. THey are TINY, minute little sucking insects. I use blue sticky traps to tell me the population and I don't treat outdoors if it is a minor thing. I have a lot of beneficials in t he yard, lacewings love thrip.. so if they get bad i will hit with SNS.
The only way you can see them with the naked eye is to shake the plant on to a piece of paper and you will see tiny things move. 
We feed the birds year round so they will eat the spider mites too. I am sure i will get then any minute.


----------



## bozzo420

thanks rose.....that's outdoor growing, but they don't get out of control like inside grows.
the only thing getting out of control are the girls. tying down for the third time. also putting the 3 ring of string above the cages on the tomato's.


----------



## umbra

my son tried tying the girls outside and broke quite a few branches.


----------



## bozzo420

when I break one, I tie it back up. It heals in a week with a knot where it broke.  I found that the tie needs to go on the tender last foot . cinch it up and pull it down.


----------



## Keef

Hello O.F.C. !-- I hurt myself and been in bed -- One day I may not be able to get back up but that won't be today !-- Missed my O.F.C. !-- I got another Blueberry Blast and a GDP -X- Black Rose up this morning !-- I was beginning to think I wouldn't get any more !-- Joe 36 -- Some is always better than none -- plant what U got !-- I'm capped up and cripple but I seen worse !-- today is kinda like the morning after U had a beating !--


----------



## Hippie420

Didn't fall off another dune, did ya Cuz?


----------



## Keef

Yarddog --By the time prohibition ends - U gonna know more about growing weed than anyone within a hundred miles !  A Very Valuable Skill !-- U may have to reevaluate your future !-- Rose is that pic U spoke of on your current grow thread ?-- I hate to admit it but my wife --RWS-( Runs With Scissors ) knows more about what's wrong with weed than I do !-- Things happen fast in aero !-- nute lockout from too high or low pH !-- we'll look -- are they cannoeing or do the tip curl up ?-


----------



## Keef

No Hippy - not this time!-- I was working over my head with my left hand - irritated the nerve root in my neck - left arm wouldn't work - face was already swollen so I hit the wall and down I went !--


----------



## Rosebud

Oh geez Keef, you are a worry. But you have that can do attitude that i believe has served you well.  Nerve pain is horrible, i hope you feel better soon.

It is in outdoor growing, help with leaf taco-ing Keef.


----------



## Keef

Probably mixture Rose !-- my battery is low and I haven't looked yet !-- canoeing is moistureand praying ( tips curling up ) is nute - probably mag. -- bet U it is water / humidity !-- Dr. Mindbender said -- I been to the mountain !--


----------



## Keef

I don't know what he meant -- I'm a flatlander I don't even like mountains !-- Mane I'll be glad when this funk clears up and I can move again !- Weed needs tending !-- I got babies !-- Anyway - I'll find a way !- RWS took over and says everything is good - - I just need to see for myself !-- Umbra !- if that little trifoliate is a male --I plan to breed it to my blackline Widow - she wouldn't produce seed from the T.E. male -- there is something in that black line and I'm gonna find it !-- she looks a lot like the T.E. and so does the little three leaf Blueberry Blast !-- I'll also have a T.E. ready to breed !


----------



## Keef

I know I been sick but don't we have an afternoon ritual of getting twisted about now ?-- The pharm is looking good -- Lying a** pH pens can't be trusted -- One say 6.7 and the other say 5.4 -- somebody lying !-- Leaves say all is well !-- Got to read the leaves !-- recalabrated pH pens - pH is 6.0 !  I guess U get what U pay for !-- $10 pens !


----------



## umbra

I'll burn 1 with ya Keef


----------



## burnin1

I will burn one with you guys. I am recovering from surgery that I had on Monday. I hate the freakin pain meds prescribed for me. Today I am sticking with Blue Dream instead.

:joint4:


----------



## burnin1

Time for a couple of bong rips as well....






anonymous internet pic 
:bong:


----------



## Keef

Hey Burning1-- Welcome to the homeland !-- I think I'm gonna like this guy !-- What's up Umbra ?-- Can't do much of anything else so I'll just stay lit !


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra - When the time comes - can U teach me how to make good dirt ?-- I was looking and a dumptruck load of Happy Frog or some of those premium grow mediums cost WAY TOO MUCH !-- Hook a brother up ?


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, gonna be busy tonight taking down the two girls. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## Rosebud

Enjoy the harvest Kraven.

Umbra just re-read a great thread you posted on EM-1.  Duck had linked it and man that is a good but complicated (for me) read. So very cool EMs.

Burnin, glad your off the big pharm and back to little farm.  

Keef it is fun to make your own soil. scary too. You need to follow directions.  
Smoking some Mountain Thunder this afternoon.


----------



## Kraven

Gonna start on her in a minute bro, this is that auto i have been going on and on about.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven,  have fun with that!!  
The fruits of your labor!!!


----------



## Keef

Rose making your own soil can't be any scarier than mixing your own nute solution for water pharming !-- I never found a formula to follow had to figure it out as I went !-- Then switching to Reverse Osmosis water was like starting over !-- For some reason -- using 1/3 of the nutes I started with is almost too much in RO water !-- With filtered tap water that had 230 parts per million of unknown substances I would end up with close to 1,000 ppms after adding nutes !-- RO water has no calcium or magnesium in it which is vital to nute uptake !- learned that the hard way !- lost 6 weeks of production !-- Now I'm working on dialing it in trot those phenomenal harvest that can be had !-- Keef is still in school !-- good thing weed is hard to kill !--


----------



## Keef

I want to help !-- U see that's exactly what the O.F.C. needs - A good old harvest party !-- I clean scissors real well !-


----------



## umbra

Good evening OFC. Thanks to everyone about the EM1 thread. Glad folks are finding out how well it works.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I know U breeding something out there !-- U not gonna tell us are U ?- U know poor ole Kraven -- he didn't get any seed !--  I got another Blueberry Blast that is normal and a GDP-X Black Rose and hope for a couple more of each !-- They get big enough for me to take the top for a clone - when it is rooted and the original has recovered I'll send it to bloom !- Then I'll know the sex and can let the original go ahead and finish if it is a girl !-- if it is male I can discard the orginal knowing I have a male clone to breed when ready !-- if she's a girl I start cloning the clone !-- I hear U breed some mighty fine weed and I'm eager to see for myself !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -U know I'm just picking at U !- Kraven probably got more seed than room like U !-- Thank U so much for the seed !--


----------



## umbra

no problem my friend, I hope you find something special. I am not breeding anything at the moment. Very focused on grow space and the build out. My son took more clones today. The outdoor has turned into the clone ranch. I have so mush seed that I am being very choosey about what I will breed.


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like all the old farts went beddie bye........


----------



## Hippie420

How come there's always a guest viewing this time of morning? Sign up and join us!


----------



## lyfespan

good evening OFC, its lunch time for me figured id say whats up.


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like it's just you and me. Figured Yoop would be hangin' around.


----------



## yooper420

Who went to bed? I be up, not bright eyed and bushy tailed I must admit, but up. Last bowl I think.


----------



## lyfespan

lol spoke too soon hippie


----------



## lyfespan

lights are on here that means time to work


----------



## yooper420

OK, I be up, so coffee`s done, got a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb. All that means it`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Join me and start your weedend off the right way, the OFC way.


----------



## WeedHopper

I Blue Dreamed it already. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, hopper and the rest of the gang. i'm moving, haven't been sleeping well this week. had a bout with my tremors and having trouble with my knee, so i guess it was a average week. smoke em if you got em, ding coffees done.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all. I gotta head into work for a bit.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I imagine this must be what it feels like to get beat with and Ugly Stick !-- I see Lyfespan - Hippy and Yoop was hang out last night !-- Giggy -- U and them tremors -- Cuz as soon as U can we need to get U eating more weed !-- even if it doesn't get you high yet there's other things in there that will help !-- Tell U it'll help !!-- Mine ought to be kicking in any minute now -- Time for another cup of coffee and a pipe !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. Umbra I posted a comment on your thread so it would come back up. The last comment was edited in 2010. Dang you have been at this a long time.
What all of us have to think about is how many grows we have in these old bodies. I keep telling the wife everything I am doing so she can continue when I can't. 
I am already thinking of an automatic watering system for next year. tubes going to each plant ,hooked to a tub that will hold the water or nutes in it. Fill the tub and it's done.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- I imagine this must be what it feels like to get beat with and Ugly Stick !-- I see Lyfespan - Hippy and Yoop was hang out last night !-- Giggy -- U and them tremors -- Cuz as soon as U can we need to get U eating more weed !-- even if it doesn't get you high yet there's other things in there that will help !-- Tell U it'll help !!-- Mine ought to be kicking in any minute now -- Time for another cup of coffee and a pipe !



i be still up, trimming till i need a nap lol


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan - Didn't U grow the Black Domina ?--Still got it ?-- Bozzo -- Got the wife involved in the grow about the time I went to aero !-- She can find stuff on line much faster than I can !- I call her my CFO / Research assistant !-- I figure together we might have a few grows left !-- Running this constant rotation -- I'm having trouble defining what one grow is !- U gotta think ahead about what U can do to make it easier on the old body !-- Good thing we grow our on medicine !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Drinking coffee and sitting outside. Beautiful morning here. Hippie I think that the guest early in the morning are LEO, just like the members here who never post or read any threads but are always pm'ing  24 hours a day.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan - Didn't U grow the Black Domina ?--Still got it ?-- Bozzo -- Got the wife involved in the grow about the time I went to aero !-- She can find stuff on line much faster than I can !- I call her my CFO / Research assistant !-- I figure together we might have a few grows left !-- Running this constant rotation -- I'm having trouble defining what one grow is !- U gotta think ahead about what U can do to make it easier on the old body !-- Good thing we grow our on medicine !



yes sir i do hold an original domina cut, and shes been crossed with a white widow, and a few others. as a matter fact i have a bunch of BD and BD crosses getting new clothes today, try on the new 7 gal bloom outfits for 2015


----------



## Keef

That Widow - X- BD was da bomb I bet !-- A Frosted Black !- guess I don't have to make one !-- Umbra if the LEO from here were reading this thread my Happy A** would already be in jail !-- For growing my own  medicine !--That's messed up ya'll!!  --


----------



## Keef

While we talking about Po-Po -- I want to give a shout out to the South Texas chapter of L.E.A.P.-- that's Law Enforcement Against Prohibition !-- Keep the faith !- It's the Right thing to do !


----------



## Kraven

Back home for a bit then back to work around 1ish for a couple more hours...really shortens up the weekend.


----------



## burnin1

A couple bowls of Blue dream and a cup of joe and I am ready to start my day. 82 degrees here at 9:50am. Not bad. :bong1:

Have an AWESOME day guys!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, umbra, i am about ready to pm one of those guys that are always here and ask them what they are doing. I guess we could just ban um, but i am sure they would come back as another.

108* yesterday, headed for that again. Got that one LA shaded, hope that helps. It might be i am stoned, but seems this morning the garden had a new vibe.. All the tops are pointed upward and it is like they flipped a switch with the full moon and decided to start to think about flowering.  I love it when they point up like that.

Hope everyone is as medicated as they can be.


----------



## yooper420

So far, I got 3 males showing after 1 week plus 1 day of 12/12. Took pictures, but.......... 
Strawberry x White Rhino, 3 seeds, 2 males
Forest Fire, 3 seeds, 1 male
Ghost Train Haze, 4 seeds, all female ?
Yesterday (Friday) the plants were 9 weeks old, topped at 3 weeks, and 1 week into 12/12. Tallest one, 36" male was destroyed, other 2 males live, for the time being.


----------



## Hippie420

It's a balmy 87 degrees here. Got the front and side yard mowed. I've got a bag o' buds for the first person to walk in, grab a large caliber handgun, hold it to my head, and make me go outside and mow the damn back yard.

People with a twitchy trigger finger need not apply.


----------



## Keef

I as packing my pipe looking out the widow at the backyard and thought -- somebody really needs to mow !- Not me !- Not today !-- I'm moving better but I ain't stupid that would put me back in bed !- Thirsty little buggers in bloom !-- got everybody taken care of - one last pH check this evening to make sure we good !-- I had a few more seed crack open but they don't count yet - I'm having trouble germinating seed !-- Dam!-- I never had a problem with seed!--


----------



## giggy

just got done with a evening burn. got me a gth male, found him today. now i got to move him so i can get the pollen from him. funny thing is i thought this one was a girl, is only 3 1/2' to 4' tall. i got one about 8' and i believe it's a girl.got two more gth that are about 4' and they haven't showed yet. white elephant, sour diesel, and white widow x big bud (fem) haven't showed yet. the ones in the woods aren't doing as well, their not getting enough sun light and are on the smaller side as in 15" to 24" tall.


----------



## Hippie420

The Old Hen and Pullet apparently couldn't wait for fall/winter. The wife walks in and asks what I put in my stew. I ran down the list. She tells me she bought stew meat and already had potatoes, and that she was heading to the store to retrieve the rest of the goodies.

I looked at her and said, "So, I'm making stew?"

She smiles and replies, "Well, yeah!"

I'm so easy to sucker into things.........


----------



## Kraven

I always scouted for a fresh cut in the winter, where they are doing controlled burns, best place to plant in the spring is right dead next to a lodge pole pine on the NW side. Plenty of sun and all the new growth sorta keeps it hidden better imho. Glad I finally quit doing that.


----------



## Kraven

Stew, now that's man food bro. Make'em proud Hippie


----------



## Keef

Stew !-- Funny how different areas have different taste in food!-- I can cook but the Wife grew up cooking Cajun food !-- Her go to foods are things like Gumbo- Etouffee - Red Beans and Rice -- Boudain - Lots of seafood !-- I grew up in the country away from the coast - I do Chicken Fried Steak - Mashed Potatoes and Gravy !-- Stew - Soup and lots of Cornbread !-- Found the Wife's cooking button though !- I want her to cook -- I go get a bottle of 100 proof Southern Comfort and turn on the blues -- she can't help it !- She got to cook !-- She can't help it !-- Need to make another big batch of tamales !-- Mmm! Now I'm hungry and stoned !


----------



## Keef

I can't drink anymore !- I'm allergic to alcohol !-- I drink - I get Whiskey bumps !


----------



## Hippie420

I don't drink like I used to. Three 16oz beers, twice a week. Good enough for me. The only exception is St. Pattie's Day, then it's Irish Cream and beer, and lots of it.

Got a St. Patty's Day pipe made in Dublin by Knapp & Peterson that only gets smoked on that day, too. Yeah, I'm weird.......


----------



## Keef

I got a little screw together metal pipe about long as my finger -- heavy enough that if I have to get rid of it quickly I can throw it far enough U can't find it !- A broken plastic bong and a box of Zig-Zag papers !-- I get by !-- Weed has always been my drug of choice but I had trouble saying no sometimes !-- Got enough Crown Royal bags to make a quilt !-- Not talking about anything else I might have done !- But - I was bad !


----------



## Hippie420

Stew's done. Back yard is done. Shower is done. Time to enjoy the fruits of my weed endeavors. Can't imagine actually buying the stuff. I'm spoiled.


----------



## Rosebud

I couldn't stand it any longer with salads and made a baked chicken with potatoes and carrots  cooked in the chicken fat...it was pretty darn good. A little fresh thyme from the garden.. it was good. 

Keef, you are lucky you are married to a good cook. tell her i could use a cajun lesson.
We were talking about soup last night, it will be a while, although your stew sounded good Hippie.

PS, i don't drink AT ALL.. I really am allergic to it.  It isn't pretty.


----------



## Keef

I didn't do nothing today but go fill the wife car up with gas and check the tires !-- Other than that I've just hung out and nursed a gentle buzz all day !- 2 doses of caps -- I been comfortable -- Oh !- did the pharming !-- That pink line Widow of mine will root like it was made to clone !- Got 27 out of 34 rooted in 8 days !-- got myself about  couple dozen Tranquil Elephantizer that will be producing a SOG once a month !-- I'm hoping for a Blueberry Blast and a Strawberry Rhino and Williams Wonder girls !- My Widows are turning 2 years old this week !-- guess I got my money's worth from that pack of seed !- Got my eye on this trifoliate Blueberry Blast -- Umbra say it is polyhybrid times polyhybrid but this little three leaf thing looks like an indica - hope it's a girl !


----------



## Keef

Yes I am a Lucky Man Rose !-- U know I had to go to war with the Pentacostal Church for her ?-- I said No I don't want U to pray for me - but - if U call me again -- start praying for yourself !- They never met nobody they couldn't control with guilt !-- Never found out why the house burned but I have my suspicions !-- So we moved to the swamp north of New Orleans !-- Screw'm !  We've been happy ever since !


----------



## Hippie420

..............shush................all the old farts are sleeping.......................


----------



## yarddog

Up early this am.  Going to ride some  dirt today.  Got me a couple jays rolled up and ready to go. I'll try to be quite leaving.  Don't want to wake you old birds up too early.


----------



## yooper420

Looks like all of the OFC is sleeping in this morning. All except yarddog, he be out playing in the dirt, havin` fun. The rest of us gonna have our morning ritual. So, get a cup of coffee and a bowl of herb and we will commence with our "wake and bake" session. Any joiners ?


----------



## umbra

I'm up a little early. The demons are back. But coffee is ready and so is the meds.


----------



## giggy

morning dog, yoop, umbra and the rest of the ofc. got my bowl and waiting on the coffee.


----------



## yooper420

morning umbra, morning giggy, 
the more, the merrier to the "wake and bake" sessions.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im always up early..Cant sleep past 6:00 am. Usally lay on couch and watch News or Westerns . Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Up about my usual time -- had some coffee and a couple hits - I think I'm gonna be alright today !-- Own them Demons Umbra !!-- When it gets bad and U need a break eat a cap of RSO - U be riding them Demons first thing U know !--- I knows a lot about Demons !-- I got me a whole herd ! I grow rosemary as a companion plant to keep the spidermites away - and it works !-- problem be rosemary be loving some aero !-- I gotta chop it back today !--  It keeps away the spidermites but it sure eats a lot of nutes !


----------



## Keef

No ragrets !-


----------



## Rosebud

Morning boys.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Outlaw Rose. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

LOL WH. That would be me. How are you my old friend?


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning Rose and the rest of the OFC. Coffee and dubbie in hand.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey rose,,,Im watching Sponge Bob wit my girl . He he
I waked and baked early,,,some Blue Dream,,,yummy.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds like a perfect sunday morning WH.  Enjoy your little sugar lump and spongebob.

Morning bozzo.  Coffee, dogs, pipe... check.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose did those leaves straighten out ?-- Dogs ?-- My little Black and White Terrior mix has found a new toy !-- I grow Serrano peppers in a container by the back door and he has discovered them !-- He can't hold them in his mouth long so he throws them around then growls at them !-  I found 2 of them in the house this morning !--He's a bud thief too !- Done did a drive by while I was filling my pipe more than once -- he's fast and I stoned !-- can't catch him !-- later he's stoned too and wants to sleep in my lap !Little Bastid !


----------



## Rosebud

Not yet Keef, but they are in the shade now. we will see I guess.  Your dog is funny growling at peppers, i would growl at serrano too.. you guys do have fun around your place... never a dull moment.


----------



## Keef

I guess I'm just easily entertained Rose !--  It's the little things !--  Like trying to slide that -- " No Ragrets"- through without anyone noticing the spelling !-- It was funny to me on so many levels !


----------



## umbra

we noticed, just too stoned to care


----------



## Kraven

Yup


----------



## Hippie420

ditto


----------



## Kraven

Went to a friends...he had some sorta old skool weed that he keeps a cut of and it brought me to my knees after three tokes.....no sheeet bro....I had to walk away. It's really trippy too..... nice taste, hits you like a brick from space, and you get light visuals outa the mix.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> That Widow - X- BD was da bomb I bet !-- A Frosted Black !- guess I don't have to make one !-- Umbra if the LEO from here were reading this thread my Happy A** would already be in jail !-- For growing my own  medicine !--That's messed up ya'll!!  --



i have yet to see the out come, as they are only 4 weeks from seed, i have 6 seeds that i popped, we will be watching and taking clones, but should be a pretty good mix.


----------



## lyfespan

Kraven said:


> Went to a friends...he had some sorta old skool weed that he keeps a cut of and it brought me to my knees after three tokes.....no sheeet bro....I had to walk away. It's really trippy too..... nice taste, hits you like a brick from space, and you get light visuals outa the mix.



sounds like something to have around


----------



## Keef

I was napping !--  Dam !- Now I got to wake and bake again !-- Good times !-- Bunch of Old Farts !-- Ain't it great the Older I get the less I could give a flip!-- stoned or not !-- just don't care !


----------



## Keef

I need to teach Kraven how to take a pinch off a plant durin a distraction !-- Kraven if U find one with 4 leaves at each node !-- Do your best to leave with a cut !- There's got to still be some of those Old School varieties still out there somewhere !


----------



## Keef

Kraven - just kidding - wish I had friends like like !- I live in a place of weed paranoia !-- I know no one else who grows except U guys !--


----------



## Keef

We burning or what ?-- Looks like I'm only gonna get high once today !-


----------



## Rosebud

Just got back from costco, on a sunday..not the smartest move, but done now for a long time.
I will join you Keef.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U get ready to cook Cajun let me know -- I'm the prep cook !-- U know how to make a Roux ?-- I know Umbra does and he will not approve of how I'll teach U to cheat !-- Just got got RWS off to work --she say she's gonna be late again !-- I told her -- tell them U not late !- Everybody knows that what time U get to work !-- Mane I'll be glad when prohibition ends so I can get her out that job !---


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, i know how to make a roux. But that is all.


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, packing a bowl and getting ready for the last burn of the weekend.


----------



## Rosebud

I will join ya Kraven... Salmon in the oven. have a minute.


----------



## Keef

I'm still smoking !!-- Rose - Tony Chachere's " Instant Roux"-- They have a web site with Creole foods !-- There are two main seasoning meats U should try !-- Andouille Sausage and Tasso -- A smoked Creole ham !-- U may not be able to find them there !- We have to order Tasso from New Orleans !-- Other than that most ingredients are universal !-- Diced Andouille will spice up any dish-- saute it with any veggies like onion,celery before adding to beans last half hour of cooking !-- I just told U everything U need to know to make heavenly Red Beans and Rice !- When it comes to rice there is only one kind !-- Mahatma Jasimine Rice !


----------



## Keef

Historically Monday was the day laundry was done on the Bayou !--The women would put on a pot of beans and them cook all day whole they did laundry !- Eventually it became tradition !- Monday is Beans and Rice day on the swamp to this day !


----------



## Hippie420

Been watching the radar on and off all day. Ten miles north-tornado warnings, high winds, thunderstorms. Ten miles south, the same. I'm sitting in a 20 mile wide gap, missing out on all of it. Didn't even get a drop of rain until an hour ago.

Puppy doesn't like thunder. It doesn't scare him, it pisses him off.


----------



## yooper420

Who`s up to burn one with me ? Destroyed one of my males and moved the other 2 outta the garage and into the basement. Will be checking the others out come lights on at 8


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. Hope the sun shines on ya`ll`s behind today. But first we gonna have a "wake and bake" session. So grab a cup of coffee and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb and we will do it. "Wake and bake", who`s joining in ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Mane I was high all day yesterday !-- Have to see if I can do it again !--


----------



## giggy

morning yooper, keef and the rest of the ofc. worked in the yard most of the day yesterday, had to come to work to get some rest.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
I remember them days of having to go to work to rest up. And then some idiot would catch his house on fire and off to real work we would go.


----------



## Keef

Hey Yoop when I took the E.M.T. courses we had stand and introduce ourself and explain why we choose to become E.M.T.s -- I had already been in some hairy situations with the instructor and I could see the dread in his face as he begin to run out of other people to introduce !-- Finally I was the only one left and he reluctantly called on me !- I stood up and introduced myself and said the reason I wanted to be an E.M.T. was because I wanted to drive an Ambulance like a bat out of Hell -- turn them lights on and run red lights and stuff !-- I said -and I can drive faster than all ya'll -- and I got the tickets to prove it !- I sat down and U could hear a pin drop in that room for about a minute as they tried to find something to say !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning you old farts.

Keef, thank you for the great cooking advice.   we always had beans at least once a week growing up. I love beans.  Good to know the kind of rice too, thank you.

Going to cool off to the upper 90's today. :hairpull:  Time for coffee and the herb that brought us all together!!!!


----------



## Keef

Rose you're Welcome !-- I was worried I had offended U asking about Roux-  Try those meats and you'll see the potentials !- Rice in Cajun food is more like a condiment instead of a side dish !-- Those Serrano peppers I grow are not for eating that's what I use to make pepper spray for the grow room and I grow it by the back door to deter them from coming in !-- I spray floor , walls , everything with it every couple weeks !-- time to find my pipe - found it !


----------



## yooper420

Is a noon time burn in order ? I do believe so. Aw who cares, cause we gonna do it anyway. Come, burn one with me.


----------



## Snake

Hello all Glad I can join in to the Old guys area, 59 and still after it,though i do sometimes forget what IT is, but if i find it ill follow up on this post


----------



## yooper420

Snake,
See ya found us. 59 huh ? Youngin` you be, think I may be the oldest at 67. You`ll fit in here just fine. Welcome to the Old Farts Club.


----------



## bozzo420

welcome snake......dang forgot my password.....then it came to me .....Norton erased all my remembered passwords .lol


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hey I'm not as old as you guys but I'm an old fart at heart!


----------



## bozzo420

how is the wife doing yoop? been a while since update.


----------



## umbra

yooper420 said:


> Is a noon time burn in order ? I do believe so. Aw who cares, cause we gonna do it anyway. Come, burn one with me.


 I'll burn 1 with ya. Of course, its my wake n bake and not a nooner.


----------



## Keef

Snake-- Sweet -- Welcome to the Homeland !-- Ya'll started while I was in the grow room !-- Wait !- I'll catch up -- What was we doing ?- Hold let me get my pipe !-- got 2 healthy Blueberry Blast Babies -- A normal one and that three leaf one  and a GDP -X- Black Rose !!-- Should have a few more of each pretty sure I'll get me a girl !- Tranquil Elephantizer clones are rooting like clockwork !- 2 Years without killing them White Widow lines !-- How did I manage that ?-- Burning Time !


----------



## Keef

Hey !- I had to go to the CFO asking for 2 more LEDs -- She say if I buy 3 it'll only cost a little more !-- I Love dad Woman !


----------



## burnin1

Woot! I am 59 yrs young as well! 

I am sipping coffee, loading a bowl and enjoying my youth today. :bong2:

I hope you guys are doing the same.


----------



## bozzo420

Is telling the same story  to the same people an early sign of Alzheimer's? If it is ....I am.


----------



## burnin1

I think we are doing good! 

See link.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72236


----------



## Keef

Turned 60 in April !-- Mane it is Hot out there !-- Been in the garage rebuilding my store bought cloner !-- The pumps with filters I use are more powerful have fewer micro sprayers and are taller !-  it was like spraying fresh cuts with a firehouse !-- Think I got it fixed !-- I don't do aero without a filtered pump!-- Drive U crazy replacing micro sprayers !-- Ask Bozzo ?-- He got frustrated and threw his in the junk pile !-- Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Hippie420

I'm catchin' up to ya, Keef. My momma's baby boy will be 60 in September.

Welcome to the three new Old Farts. Glad you stopped by.

Spent an honest three hours on the van today. When it comes to blending in compound angles and curves, every piece is an R&D session. Could have (should have) just boxed it in, but just couldn't bring myself to do it. Total PITA, but I think the outcome will be worth the efforts.

Back out for another hour, then off to the shower. It's beer and bubble hash day. Hell, it's hash day everyday, but beer makes for better sleep.


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- U can try to fool yourself but U bought that van - For the build --Being able to drive something you've made your own is just icing on the cake !


----------



## Keef

Hippy - I still think U should take that engine out and put a real one in -- or just get that one blueprinted - perfect balanced pistons -- polished ports -- run methenol in it with twin blowers or a NOZ system !- rear end and real tires on it to put that power to the road !-- Make it stand up when U drop the hammer !-


----------



## yarddog

Keef, it will always be a ford, no matter what you do to it.


----------



## Hippie420

Sorry Cuz, but I've never been a motorhead. I'd just as soon have the reliability and gas mileage. She scoots down the road just fine for me. I'm putting the tricks in the comfort and kool factor. Besides, as an old retired fart on a fixed income, my pockets ain't all that deep!


----------



## Hippie420

Oh, yeah. You've never seen how they sandwich a side mounted four banger front wheel drive engine and tranny into a vehicle, have ya? You MIGHT be able to stick a hamburger and fries under the hood, but you'd have to hunt around for a spot, I'll tell ya!


----------



## Keef

Dog - I grew in Daddy's Fab. Shop and there was an auto repair shop next door !-  Just cause it says Ford on the outside don't mean it has to be Ford on da inside !-- Is there anything like that Chevy was it 283?- Oh !- No !-- 327 -- dat's the one !-- to big ?-- When all them pistons and valves are balanced and everything all polished out both those will scream !- Seen it !-- 57 Chevy I drove in high school had that 283 - Came over a hill doing about 120 and there was a log truck crawling along -- I knew the brakes wouldn't stop it in time so I started downshifting threw a piston right out the side of the engine !-


----------



## WeedHopper

Had a 69 Camaro with the 283 bored 60 over.. That thing would burn the tires off. I could get a burn in 3rd gear.


----------



## Keef

I know that's right !- My girl friend had a blue - 68-69 - which one was that smooth classic Camaro ?  Nice ride !-- never would race me !-- that rod put a hole in the side of that engine big as my fist !-- Figured it was time to join the Army before the peace talks fell apart and they started the draft back up !-- Went to a year long party in Korea !-- Then got escorted out of the country after I missed my plane the third time !--


----------



## Kraven

Evening all.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U was Army weren't U ?- U know about the 2nd Inf. Div. ?--


----------



## yarddog

I run a hot 396 bored over to a 402. It's a torque monster. 
I feel you on the comforts giggy. Rode in a 2,500 hp corvette once.  Had power windows, doors and locks.  A/C too.  I have never seen 180 mph come so fast!  Will never ever get in a street car like that again!!!


----------



## Rosebud

What color was your 57 chevy Keef?

How bout you WH, what color camero?

Evening Kraven.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Camero was Orange with white stripes Rose. Bought it fresh outta the Army.
Bought my Wife a 2004 XJ8 Jag hout 6 months ago. That thing will fly.


----------



## Rosebud

I can see that camero in my head WH. Awesome.  Very cool on the jag too, of course!


----------



## bozzo420

bought my 1969 GTO Judge in 1972 for $1400 . Orange  3 speed. high output  ram air 4 . 350 horsepower.  payments of 68 dollars a month. lol the good old days.


----------



## Keef

2 tone Stock 57 Chevy Burnt Orange bottom White top - only modifications except were a 4 barrel Holly Carb !-- I just drove everything like a demon !-- Being a rescue and recovery diver for the local fire dept got me outta trouble most times !-- Never even saw weed until the M.P. School at Fort Gordon Ga. In 1973 !-- I kinda liked it !-- They should Never train someone like me as a Po-Po !--


----------



## Keef

I learned about the black market in Korea!-- Got back to the states and learned that a person with cahones could pick up stuff at one a place and take it to another and make some easy money !-- O.K. ! --I was an adrenaline junkie !-- They really should not have trained me so well!


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> bought my 1969 GTO Judge in 1972 for $1400 . Orange 3 speed. high output ram air 4 . 350 horsepower. payments of 68 dollars a month. lol the good old days.


 
Big Bro's second vehicle was a '65 goat. 389, hooker headers, John's 12:1 pistons and a factory three duce carb setup.
Came home and grabbed me one day and ask me to try and see what his car was doing. He claimed when he punched it at 25-35, the steering would get funny. He dropped me off down the road, spun around and came back. When he went past, I heard him hit it. Damned front wheels were off the ground at least four inches.
He didn't believe me. Said it couldn't happen with a stock steel front end.
It did.

Me? I was smoking and selling dope and driving cars that looked like your grandmother drove. Doesn't paid to get noticed sometimes.


----------



## Keef

Zebra lives matter !-- Thank God Cecil is dead !


----------



## giggy

while i was in the navy i had two cars, one was a 68 caprice 2 door short top very warmed up 396. the police couldn't catch it and i kept it on base. one night at a party they found it and took it. said no way in hell i would ever get it back. so i got a 72 javelin with the amx package, it had a 360 go package and it would run with the caprice, one bad little car. i still have a few toys but money has been tight so i haven't done a lot to them as of late.

on another note another set back. just got back from my doctor and that tick bite from a month ago. well i have been sore and aching with a head ache. turns out i have the rocky mountain spotted fever. i start my meds tomorrow. told me to stay in the cool so i went and watered my plants. news says 98º but the sign in town says 105º.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven U was Army weren't U ?- U know about the 2nd Inf. Div. ?--



Marine


----------



## Keef

Respect !-- too tough for me !-- My goal in life is to be the one that got away !--


----------



## Keef

The Wife made me pay the tickets and fines and clean my act up - 'cept for growing and smoking weed!-- When I fired up the grow again after Katrina -- I said only if I get world class seed and the equipment to do it right !--First time that Widow slapped her around she say what do U need to grow enough of this for us !- Been down hill ever since !-- Tranquil Elephantizer made her see dead people!- She better build up a tolerance cause I'm gonna have plenty for her !-- She say these people who never smoked nothing but brickweed ain't ready for this sheet !


----------



## umbra

Good Evening ( in my best Alfred Hitchcock voice ). We ran all the electrical today. Tomorrow we do the a/c. It was a hot one today. Finished dinner then went for dip in the pool.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Umbra I wanna live in your house . Sound like a work ethic I could adapt to !!


----------



## Keef

Me too Rose !-- I'm beginning to have a problem with this "Island Living "-- I can see construction on like 6 houses from my front yard !-- I need elbow room !--- Tried beach living changed my mind !-- Miss the swamp !-- Scorpion bit me on the a** 2 year's in a row !-- Got nothing but salt water and biting sheet !--- Hard to grow weed round here too !--


----------



## yooper420

Evening all. I `m ready to burn one with ya, who`s around ? 

bozzo,
Thanks for asking about my wife, she`s slowly healing. Fractured pelvis takes awhile. She`s done with therapy, but still uses a cane. 

Cars ? Had a couple nice ones. 
Black `58 Chevy Impala 2 Door Hardtop with a 348 with 3 deuces and a 3 speed. 
Next came a :
Black `57 Chevy 2 Door Hardtop with a high performance 283 with 2   4 barrels, stock from the factory. I added a Borg Warner close ratio 4 speed and a 4:88 gear in the rear end.


----------



## Keef

If that ain't enough !-- I hear on the news tonight not to go in the water with an open wound because of Vibrio bacteria !- Last year it was Red Tide !- Like getting sprayed with mace everytime U open the door !-- Yea!- Beach life !


----------



## Keef

Yoop !- I'm up !-- Hey !- did U get those Strawberry seed from the same place I got mine ?-- I still might get me a Strawberry girl !--


----------



## umbra

My 1st car was 64 Jeep Wagoneer with OHC straight 6. I could fit 5 friends, all our camping gear and a canoe on top.


----------



## Keef

Army ruined my desire to drive fast !-- U spent some time in the Huey Yoop !--  There is no thrill like flying along and the instructor turns off the engine !-- Except doing a hundred miles per hour 3 ft off the ground !-- Another mistake the Army made - Why would U teach someone like me to fly ?- Teach me to fly then ALLOW me to resign because of some past associations !- How many pounds one of them Piper Cubs would cost me ?-- I been needing to scratch my itch to fly fast and low !


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
My strawberry come from the same place. Got 6 seeds, germinated 3 and have 2 males. To answer your question, yes I spent most every day for 2 years in a Huey.


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> My 1st car was 64 Jeep Wagoneer with OHC straight 6. I could fit 5 friends, all our camping gear and a canoe on top.


Umbra had the coolest ride!


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC. 
Good morning yarddog.
No wake and bake yet ? We gonna fix that. Get a cup of coffee in one hand and a bowl of Mother Nature`s finest medicinal herb in the other hand, find a place to park your behind and commence with the wake and bake session. Get `er done!!!!


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, headed to work


----------



## yooper420

Still no go on the pictures. Have not heard back from tech admin since I emailed the pictures like he asked. Looks like he gave up too. Maybe I need to go someplace else. Don`t worry about me.


----------



## giggy

morning dog, yoop, krav and the rest of the ofc. yoop give me a little time and i'll try to give you a step by step to use photobucket. i'm at work so it will be later but it is as easy as copy and paste.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm up !-- Hey can someone swing by and mow my yard ?-- Can U get Agent Orange at the store ?-- They got tough weeds down here !- put Roundup 365 on it last month -- Weeds are back !-  Friggin rock yard sucks !


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Do not think that will cure the problem as I do not have any trouble on other sites. Think, some how, some way I`ve been sabotaged on this site.


----------



## giggy

Yoop yes I do. I belong to a car site that this happen to me on so I used the bucket to post pics. They have updated the site now and I can post either way but I like my bucket.


----------



## Rosebud

yooper, really sabotaged? we love you and mrs yooper. no one is sabotaging you. I am having slow response too... ticks me off too. TechAdmin is working on it I hope.

Good morning all you pot heads. Thank god i am in good company!

HOT HERE...but overcast...100 with no sun is nicer than 100 with sun.

We bought a brand new nova in 1972. Orange with a cream top... I wanted a Grand sport but mr rb didn't agree. We drove that chevy for 168,000 miles.. Loved that car.

We had a 64 VW my brother brought home from germany. 4 door sedan.  I climbed mountains in that little car.. 
Smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## Keef

Coffe and another toke ?-- O.K. if I must !-- I hope I get my new device within a month or so !-- Ya'll might have to help me learn to post pics and stuff !-- My phone is conflicted and on it's last legs !- I can't attach a photo to and e-mail - I have to go to my photo gallery and share the photo - One pic at a time !- Be cleaning my shotgun soon !-- Me and this phone have a date coming up !-- Hey!- My plant count got a little high because I hoped Texas would roll over on some kind of MMJ law !-- Do I drop my plant count and raise big plants like U guys or just keep doing like I do and stay ready for prohibition to end?--


----------



## Rosebud

I think you better keep doing what you're doing Keef. They don't play in Texas...

I need to go water. I want a nap instead... plants calling, loud.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, the Old Hen's first car was a brand new '73 Buick Apollo. GM had four of the same basic style, the Chevy Nova, Oldsmobile Omega, Pontiac Ventura, and the Apollo. Funny how they all spelled NOVA.
Her's was blue with a white vinyl top. Straight six automatic. Kept a can of WD40 in the glove compartment because if a cat pissed on the front tire, it wouldn't run. Run through a small puddle of water, it died. Had it back to the dealer a hundred times. Changed the distributor cap and wires each time. When we sold it, the can was in the glove box.
Little bugger ran like a raped ape, though. Reminded me of a gocart with windows. Lots of fun to drive.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, check your inbox. I just relayed a desperate email from Bozzo to ya.


----------



## umbra

In my car collecting days, I found a car dead on the side of the road kind of thing. It was a DAF, Daffodil. It used a leather belt instead of a drive shaft. I needed parts desperately and found another one dead on the side of the road and used it as a parts car.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm ok now Rose....just forgot my password for 2 days....Then It was there again. lol


----------



## bozzo420

All them old GM straight 6's had the same problem.  I carried a spare distributor cap in glove box. Run through a puddle.... swaped em out on the side of the road many times.


----------



## bozzo420

before I rebuilt the engine I'm my 68 Grand Prix it would vapor lock in over 90 degree weather. I carried a gallon of water, a 4 foot hose,, and a funnel .  funnel water onto the fuel pump .  vapor lock fixed.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> All them old GM straight 6's had the same problem. I carried a spare distributor cap in glove box. Run through a puddle.... swaped em out on the side of the road many times.


 
 Yep. That's what the WD40 was for. Get out, pop the hood, spray the distributor cap and follow the wires all the way to the plugs, drop the hood, and drive away. PITA!


----------



## Keef

Water then take a nap !--  My plant number be coming down as plants get bigger anyway !-- T.E. is a beast !--  Big buds is pretty but a bunch of little buds do the trick too !--  Widow - --Tranquil Elephantizer --- Strawberry Rhino ( germing) --- Blueberry Blast-- - GDP-X- Black Rose --- Williams Wonder ( germing) ---- I want 8 lines -- What else I need ?-- Anyone ?


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good, I am glad you are ok now. I was just going in to look for it and came here to get your exact name.

I am off to the foot doc... get stoned for me, will ya?


----------



## Snake

Good morning all, I just checked some new clones I started, 22 out of 25 G13 are doing great,,,20 of 30 white widow are looking good, Looks to be a good day,,,PuffPuffPass


----------



## Snake

I like the G13, nice big sticky buds and a buzz that you will remember,,,I got the seeds from mjseeds canada...They only have reg seeds of this strain,,But worth the extra trouble


----------



## burnin1

:rofl:

Good shot Snake!


My first vehicle was a Bridgestone motorcycle. A 62 I believe. What a pain to get parts for!

My first car was a 63 Mercury Comet. I rebuilt the engine in high school with the help of friends. I sold that and bought a 64 and a half Ford Mustang. I had it painted metalflake candy apple red with white racing stripes. I jacked it up with shackles and added chrome rims with baby moon hub caps. What a fun car that was... sigh! I was 17 living at home and spending all of the money I made on it from working two part time jobs.


Well time to toke up and have some coffee.

Have an awesome day guys!


----------



## giggy

sweetmansticky and snake i don't remember if i welcomed yall to the ofc or not so. welcome to the ofc brothers


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Thanks giggy you did , but that's ok .


----------



## Keef

Snake they make me feel guilty for having a few plants over the limit !- Good to meet a like minded individual !-- I got 27 -28 or so out of 34 Widow cuts rooted !-- I take cuts every 2 weeks -- 6 weeks in veg. and another SOG of little plants is off to bloom !-- I 've been interested in that G-13 - might have to get me some !--


----------



## giggy

man i did some studying on this rocky mountain spotted fever stuff, looks like it is going to get worst before it gets better. going to have to take doxycycline for a bit so i'll have me a mixed drink tonight then none till i finish the meds. i really didn't think this stuff is as bad as it is. i should have known better when they had to contact the cdc about it.


----------



## bozzo420

I was taking that doxycycline last year .They will warn you to stay out of the sun. It's the proper thing after a tick bite. 3 to 4 weeks. Don't let them give you the 1 week treatment. It's recommended for 3 to 4 weeks. The urgent care clinic gave me a weeks worth. Then I went to the VA not feeling good when the were gone. VA told me that 3 weeks was recommended and gave me 2 more weeks worth.  But no Lyme disease. 
Do you have spotted fever or is it so you don't get it like mine? 
you will need some probiotics when your done. Kills all the good bacteria along with the bad. Lyme disease is caused by bacteria not a virus.


----------



## Keef

Take care of yourself Giggy and get well soon !---


----------



## Keef

Giggy !-- Cannacaps 2-3 times each day should help with the nausea !-- I use 00 caps from the Vitamin Shoppe -- find something that will fit inside the caps so U can pack them full -- The Cannabinoid Acids help with nausea so don't decarb !-- Any leaves from plants in bloom will work !- U may have to eat half dozen of them for a dose you'l have to figure out how many is a dose !-


----------



## Kraven

Whoow, chop the males, put the girls in bondage after you have staked them up high.....then water gently just like you love 'em....took a few clones, 2 PK x Heri and 1 GTH #9 she is a really good looking pheno....just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. - Synthetic MJ ?-- I don't understand !-- I got an idea !-- What about we just smoke the REAL stuff !-- Sick World we live in ya'll !--


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> In my car collecting days, I found a car dead on the side of the road kind of thing. It was a DAF, Daffodil. It used a leather belt instead of a drive shaft. I needed parts desperately and found another one dead on the side of the road and used it as a parts car.


 

A Dutch mobile, huh? When you said leather belt, I immediately thought Italian, but she's Dutch, through and through. Bet you wish you still had it!

Giggy, do what it takes to get better. That stuff sounds nasty.

Burnin, the fastest production motorcycle I ever saw as a kid was a 175 Bridgestone Hurricane Scrambler. Personally saw it eat 650-750 Triumphs and Nortons like they were M&Ms. Don't know why they called it a scrambler unless it was the high pipes. Suspension was strictly for a street bike.

Got everything buttoned up and got my shower. Gonna toss a couple of Delmonicos on the grill and fire up the bubble pipe. Life is good.


----------



## giggy

yoop you got mail bro.


----------



## umbra

Hippie, I do wish I still had it. I have never seen another one.


----------



## Kraven

Gave the Dark devil a smoke and it was nice sweet and spicy with a nice heady high. Was a popcorn bud so the real deal might hit like a brick from space


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> I was taking that doxycycline last year .They will warn you to stay out of the sun. It's the proper thing after a tick bite. 3 to 4 weeks. Don't let them give you the 1 week treatment. It's recommended for 3 to 4 weeks. The urgent care clinic gave me a weeks worth. Then I went to the VA not feeling good when the were gone. VA told me that 3 weeks was recommended and gave me 2 more weeks worth.  But no Lyme disease.
> Do you have spotted fever or is it so you don't get it like mine?
> you will need some probiotics when your done. Kills all the good bacteria along with the bad. Lyme disease is caused by bacteria not a virus.


yes i'm postive for rocky mountain spotted fever, but no lime. i know about the sun stuff. i'm fairly dark on my arms and face but i will have to watch myself.


Keef said:


> Take care of yourself Giggy and get well soon !---





Keef said:


> Giggy !-- Cannacaps 2-3 times each day should help with the nausea !-- I use 00 caps from the Vitamin Shoppe -- find something that will fit inside the caps so U can pack them full -- The Cannabinoid Acids help with nausea so don't decarb !-- Any leaves from plants in bloom will work !- U may have to eat half dozen of them for a dose you'l have to figure out how many is a dose !-


keef one day i hope to try some canna caps or maybe a gummi bear. will do on the TCB side if i don't nobody will water my plants.


Hippie420 said:


> A Dutch mobile, huh? When you said leather belt, I immediately thought Italian, but she's Dutch, through and through. Bet you wish you still had it!
> 
> Giggy, do what it takes to get better. That stuff sounds nasty.
> 
> Burnin, the fastest production motorcycle I ever saw as a kid was a 175 Bridgestone Hurricane Scrambler. Personally saw it eat 650-750 Triumphs and Nortons like they were M&Ms. Don't know why they called it a scrambler unless it was the high pipes. Suspension was strictly for a street bike.
> 
> Got everything buttoned up and got my shower. Gonna toss a couple of Delmonicos on the grill and fire up the bubble pipe. Life is good.



believe me bro i'm gonna do as much as i can.


----------



## Keef

Giggy by the time they end prohibition me and U be making THC Gummi Bears !   Umbra !-- Blockhead or Snow Lotus ?-- Gotta take the wife to the airport in the morning - send her home to bury her favorite Cousin !-- I'll catch up when I get home !-- I gotta stay and take care of the dogs and stuff !--


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Hippie, I do wish I still had it. I have never seen another one.


I think the Daffodil was the prettiest one they made. Was yours the two banger or the Renault engine version? I must confess, I don't have a lot of knowledge about 'em.

I always lusted over a Vespa 400.


----------



## giggy

Morning old farts WAKE AND BAKE. Time to get the day started.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> I always lusted over a Vespa 400.





Ha.  Not a statement I'm used to reading.  Lol


----------



## Kraven

morning all, headed into work. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning boys.. Kraven said the W word.. Sorry Kraven, but you are good at your job. they need you.

Keef, will you be batching it for a while? Sorry about your wife's loss.

I am about to roll a joint of satori here this morning.. ANy joiners?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning ye old potheads. Its a Blue Dream morning. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

keef sorry to hear of your wife's loss.

morning dog, krav, rose and hopper.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Giggy by the time they end prohibition me and U be making THC Gummi Bears ! Umbra !-- Blockhead or Snow Lotus ?-- Gotta take the wife to the airport in the morning - send her home to bury her favorite Cousin !-- I'll catch up when I get home !-- I gotta stay and take care of the dogs and stuff !--


 


Hippie420 said:


> I think the Daffodil was the prettiest one they made. Was yours the two banger or the Renault engine version? I must confess, I don't have a lot of knowledge about 'em.
> 
> I always lusted over a Vespa 400.


 Keef if you want that couch lock I'd go with the blockhead. Hippie, I had the 2 cylinder. I didn't know anything about them until I owned 1. 

Morning OFC. We finished the mini split a/c install and tested it would go down to 60*. Hung the support beams for the lights, and wired the timers. Once the lights are hung, we will do the ventilation ducting. Almost there.


----------



## yooper420

Sounds like everyone`s on go this morning, but me. Slept in this morning, 4am to 8am. Gotta deal with male #4 today. 4 of 10 are males, the remaining 6 are my new harem. 
GTH#9, three females, one male
Strawberry Rhino, one female, two males
Forest Fire, two females, one male
Saved and moved one male of each strain, destroyed the other male.
Have to decide what to do with `em now.


----------



## yooper420

giggy,
Read it, will see if I can do anything, but do not understand most of it. 
Really appreciate you trying to help the helpless. Thanks bro.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Ha. Not a statement I'm used to reading. Lol


 Do a google search on 'em. Cutest little two banger, two cycle car you'd ever (or never) want.
I've always had a love/hate relationship with Italian vehicles since my first motorcycle, a Benelli, at the age of 12. You don't drive Italian vehicles unless you have a good working knowledge of mechanical things and don't mind getting your hands dirty, or have really deep pockets.
I've still got a PX150 Vespa kicking around. Haven't rode it in two years. Damn back just isn't up to it most days.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> yooper, really sabotaged? we love you and mrs yooper. no one is sabotaging you. I am having slow response too... ticks me off too. TechAdmin is working on it I hope.
> 
> Rosebud,
> Sabotaged ? There are other things that have happened behind the scenes that no one else is aware of that leads me in that direction.
> Tell me why everyone else can load pictures and I can`t, when I used to be able to.
> Have no problem loading pictures on other forums.
> I`m self taught and do not understand computer language.


----------



## yarddog

Yooper, I had to start cropping my pictures to get them to load.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-  Pass that fatty this way !-- Got the wife dropped off at the airport !-- Not flying !- She's driving over to East Texas -- Rental car just cost half as much at the airport !-- Be back Friday !-- Thanks Umbra !- I could get by on what I got !- I'm trying to have what people want when Prohibition ends !-- it's like making a bet at the track with never seeing the horse just the stats !- I never smoked most of this stuff !-  When Green Santa gets here tommorrow I will be having a taste of some strawberry stuff !-- I like Green Santa !-- Time for some coffee and see how I can get today !


----------



## yooper420

yarddog,
Tried that, went down several times, no work.


----------



## bozzo420

the outdoor switch has been switched big time. the clones have been showing a little for a while, but the seed plants switched last night . big time. I think it has something to do with the full moon going away. even the deep cheese is showing buds. 

Keef , the keef grow, (2 widows) is doing great. the main branch of the clone did not like being shorter than it's seed cousin. She took off ,and is now just 6 inches short of it's cousin. It looks like the clone might win the weight race. Bushy and  as tall as the seed.


----------



## Keef

Got to Love them clones Bozzo !-  I hope U get what U need whether it comes from seed or clone !--


----------



## giggy

yoop you have mail again.


----------



## Keef

She cleared the checkpoints !-- Gonna be a lot of sad people at that funeral but there's also gonna be some stoned sad people !-- I should be ashamed of unleashing the Widow on unsuspecting victims !-


----------



## Rosebud

yooper420 said:


> Rosebud said:
> 
> 
> 
> yooper, really sabotaged? we love you and mrs yooper. no one is sabotaging you. I am having slow response too... ticks me off too. TechAdmin is working on it I hope.
> 
> Rosebud,
> Sabotaged ? There are other things that have happened behind the scenes that no one else is aware of that leads me in that direction.
> Tell me why everyone else can load pictures and I can`t, when I used to be able to.
> Have no problem loading pictures on other forums.
> I`m self taught and do not understand computer language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are being sabotaged we/I need to know. You aren't the only one that is having trouble. THG  cant load pictures right now either right now. So you aren't the only one..
Click to expand...


----------



## Keef

Commie Bastids !-- I'm telling U it's electronics !-- The don't run on electricity !-- They feed on frustration !-- Umbra !- I'm real interested in what people like U and NCH are doing out there !-- When prohibition ends -- What's happening in Cali. and Colorado will be the model for the country !-- I've got a spare bedroom that will be my bloom and my whole grow now - will become veg. -- Do U guys paint the walls white or use mylar ?-- I covered the walls in the wife's gym at the last place with mirror tile - thought about doing it in the new grow room !- not that expensive - what U think ?


----------



## Rosebud

You didn't ask me Keef, but flat white paint is the most reflective of anything.


----------



## WeedHopper

Flat white paint is awesome reflective. I know,,im a Painter.


----------



## yooper420

Flat ceiling white is what my whole room is painted. 

Better listen to WeedHopper, he be the man when it comes to paint.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Do a google search on 'em. Cutest little two banger, two cycle car you'd ever (or never) want.
> I've always had a love/hate relationship with Italian vehicles since my first motorcycle, a Benelli, at the age of 12. You don't drive Italian vehicles unless you have a good working knowledge of mechanical things and don't mind getting your hands dirty, or have really deep pockets.
> I've still got a PX150 Vespa kicking around. Haven't rode it in two years. Damn back just isn't up to it most days.


 Hippie, as a young man I was offered an opportunity to train at the Alfa Romeo factory in Millan. When I let the DAF go, it was part of a trade for my GTV 1750. I have always lusted after a Dino. Very deep pockets for that stuff.


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> yooper420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are being sabotaged we/I need to know. You aren't the only one that is having trouble. THG cant load pictures right now either right now. So you aren't the only one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose,
> What I am referring to is personal, but I do believe that it comes from this site. If I had a "smoking Gun" I`d blow it wide open. `nough said.
Click to expand...


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Do a google search on 'em. Cutest little two banger, two cycle car you'd ever (or never) want.
> I've always had a love/hate relationship with Italian vehicles since my first motorcycle, a Benelli, at the age of 12. You don't drive Italian vehicles unless you have a good working knowledge of mechanical things and don't mind getting your hands dirty, or have really deep pockets.
> I've still got a PX150 Vespa kicking around. Haven't rode it in two years. Damn back just isn't up to it most days.


 


Keef said:


> Commie Bastids !-- I'm telling U it's electronics !-- The don't run on electricity !-- They feed on frustration !-- Umbra !- I'm real interested in what people like U and NCH are doing out there !-- When prohibition ends -- What's happening in Cali. and Colorado will be the model for the country !-- I've got a spare bedroom that will be my bloom and my whole grow now - will become veg. -- Do U guys paint the walls white or use mylar ?-- I covered the walls in the wife's gym at the last place with mirror tile - thought about doing it in the new grow room !- not that expensive - what U think ?


 Keef, here it is dominated by OG's. GSC, candyland, cherry pie, green ribbon, wifi #43, gorilla glue #4 are all huge sellers right now. So much so that clubs are having a hard time keeping them in stock. 
Instead of using panda film I painted the room flat white. Costs are about $1K per light setup for a room. This includes electrical, a/c, ventilation, lights, hood, bulb, fans, controllers, CO2, framing, insulation, and locks.


----------



## Keef

Rose I thought U was an outside pharmer !-- I'm sorry !-- I've got red mylar in bloom and had silver mylar in veg !-- Flat White Paint it will be then  !-- I was just thinking how glorious a grow would look in a mirror room !  I gotta stick with LEDs for the foreseeable future but I haven't decided-- soiless medium - Hydro - DWC -- or stick with Aero ?-- Already been told it will be a cold day in Hell when I start dragging planters full of dirt around in HER house !-- She was deeply disturbed by the dog pecker Knat infestation that ended with me growing in aero !


----------



## Rosebud

White paint is more reflective than mirror. weird, but true.


----------



## Rosebud

yooper420 said:


> Rosebud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose,
> What I am referring to is personal, but I do believe that it comes from this site. If I had a "smoking Gun" I`d blow it wide open. `nough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't enuf said. Sounds like you need to PM me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Keef

My Aero box set up cost about $50 for the box set up and a $150 for a  Mars Hydro 300 Reflector series LED - I use 2 - $10 timers - one runs lights -one runs my pumps - a $25 -- 4 -- site aquarium bubbler ( each runs 4 boxes )-- half dozen extension cords and U got Keef's growers spaghetti !-- the reason I grow in 2 inch baskets and collars is the 4 inch checkerboard pattern on top is a great grid for 2 inch baskets and the biggest reason is I couldn't find a 4 inch hole saw !-- doorknob drill works perfect for 2 inch baskets !-- never a fear of bringing in a bug or disease in some sort !


----------



## Keef

Takes 2 of my boxes to equal one square meter !-- Last check - it cost me about $500 per square meter !-- I have no heat problem but I do have an ossicilating fan -- Can't put in CO2 system - yet !


----------



## bozzo420

Speaking of fans....Rose ,I remember a post of yours questioning the need for a fan for outdoor heat......LOL I have had 4 fans running all summer. 2 in the greenhouse and 2 outdoors.... I did it for mold prevention  ,not the heat though....no mold yet ,so the fans will stay on all the way.


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- How's the market for Shatter and Wax ?-- When Hippy gets his van finished he might have to help me figure out how to put a BHO machine in the back of a van so I can go down the beach at night and make BHO !--- I'm flexible !-- How do I get the mostest for the leastest ?-- Bozzo be beating the mold this year !- Whatever it takes !


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo420 said:


> Speaking of fans....Rose ,I remember a post of yours questioning the need for a fan for outdoor heat......LOL I have had 4 fans running all summer. 2 in the greenhouse and 2 outdoors.... I did it for mold prevention  ,not the heat though....no mold yet ,so the fans will stay on all the way.




That is great bozzo. we live in the windiest part of the state. It blows here all the time. We don't get PM until fall when the nights get cool and the days are warm.  I know that from roses. I have gotten rid of all my roses that do that.  I may try your suggestion in the fall. I am worried about wrapping them up with a net because of lack of air... So I am going to think about that. That is a great idea for when i do that. Thank you.

when i grow indoors it sounds like I don't know what with so many fans. I have two or thee going most of the time.


----------



## bozzo420

my granddaughter made a visit....so now I'm short on my data use for the month... 90% gone and no rollover till the 10th. Won't be around for a few days....,But I do love grandkids. Just not 2 I phones going all the time. 
See you all in a few days.
had to rap my vanilla Kush a few days ago.  the 15 foot net just barely fit around it. She is a monster.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> when i grow indoors it sounds like I don't know what with so many fans. I have two or thee going most of the time.


 
Me, too! I've got the big floor stand fan with the CO2 hose mounted on it blowing during light time and four little 8 inch fans in a circle that run constantly. It's a virtual CO2 tornado in there.

I do have the CO2 on a timer. It comes on a half hour before the lights do, and goes off about the same before the lights go out. With the room being sealed, it doesn't take much. I've got the doors set so you can't lock them from inside. There MIGHT be a day's worth of O2 in there, but I'm not willing to find out the hard way. If somebody locked me in from the outside, a couple of kicks between the studs and the drywall would be gone enough to make my escape.

I hope the Old Hen never gets that mad at me!


----------



## yooper420

Rosebud said:


> yooper420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't enuf said. Sounds like you need to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it`s personal, you do not need to get involved.
Click to expand...


----------



## Keef

Seems that the old stoner image portrayed by Cheech and Chong doesn't fit !-- They's some high tech sheet up in here !-- Pharming is done !- made a new batch of Caps and U gotta test'm !-- Took 3 and maybe 2 woulda been enough !-- Glad U can't OD on this stuff !-- The caps kicking in and the pipe is full !-- Looks like I'm gonna be getting real high !-- catch me if U can !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra !- How's the market for Shatter and Wax ?-- When Hippy gets his van finished he might have to help me figure out how to put a BHO machine in the back of a van so I can go down the beach at night and make BHO !--- I'm flexible !-- How do I get the mostest for the leastest ?-- Bozzo be beating the mold this year !- Whatever it takes !


 BHO is always in demand. The various physical states of BHO are determined more by how it purged and if there is any heat used. More and more are going to CO2 extractions because of the butane problems. In Cali the home BHO extraction is considered the same as manufacturing meth. IMO as national legalization approaches, manufacturing of BHO will be restricted with special licensing.


----------



## Keef

Guess I better get me one of those BHOgart machines before they bann them !-  I don't have $60,000 for a Super Critical CO 2 Hash Oil Machine !-- I tend not to blow stuff up -- unless it needs to be Blowed up !----Rules ?-- Is that kinda like telling me to quit smoking weed ?- Sure man I'll get right on that !-  Right after I finish this pipe !-- I know about the underground market out there !-- I would hope they will allow me to participate legally in the green wave -- If not I'll just have to make my  own rules !!


----------



## umbra

I posted a link for a desktop model CO2 extractor that is $3200


----------



## Keef

O.K.--  about a pound and a half !-- I could swing that when the time comes !-- What I would like to do is turn it into e-cig juice !- problem be one of viscosity -- The nicotine e-cig juice I use is a base of vegetable glycerin with a nicotine concentrate added !-- I'd like to do the same thing except add a THC concentrate !-- I had hoped to use up to one third hash oil ( shatter or wax) -- I can heat them and homogenize so they never separate but it will be too thick for over the shelf tank type e-cigs - I wanted to mix it back to toke for toke as good as good weed !-- any ideas to thin it some ?-


----------



## Kraven

Whew, what a day, if the didn't know by now, they have figured out there is a new sheriff in town. As the Director of Risk Management, I'm cleaning house. Today was two LEO officers investigating an alleged sex crime, plus another state investigator arrested one of my CNA's for being rough with a patient (fx her hand).....This o'l boy don't play, if you come to my house you will be safe. Now, back to being an outlaw and sparking one up now


----------



## giggy

krav on the job. sounds like smoke break time. who else gonna join krav and i?


----------



## yarddog

Kraven don't play!!  Good job!


----------



## yooper420

I`ll smoke to that.


----------



## Keef

Kraven !- Can I help ?-- U mistreat the infirm U need to scream some !- Eye for and Eye and that stuff would come to a screeching halt !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im so high,,what......???


----------



## Keef

I might be a wee bit high myself  Hopper !-- Staff be mistreating Kraven's nursing home patients -- get your ballpeen hammer and let's go help the brother clean house !


----------



## Keef

What we talking about again ?


----------



## Hippie420

huh?

Man, did I goof off today. All I got accomplished was to fix the top on the pot pen and do a little re-wiring on the bus. I was in and out of that thing more than a lot lizard at a truck stop yesterday. I'll hit it semi hard tomorrow, I promise.

My Texas Widow doesn't look like it's ever had an Indica in it's lineage. Check out the skinny leaves!
Looks don't matter. It's how hard it slaps. 

View attachment DSCN0087 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

Oops! Forgot to mention the Chernobyls are looking great. One looks like it might be a boy. It's been a few years since I've had to sex one. Looks like balls to me! Nice looking leaves on the gal version, though. 

I tried to post two pics and I get a "security number" thingie. Looks like Yoop's luck is rubbing off on me. Hummmmmmm.............


----------



## yooper420

Tried to post a picture......failed.


----------



## Hippie420

It's catchy.........


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, bunch of sleepyheads. Gotta have a session of "wake and bake", so coffee and a bowl and let`s all start the day off the right way, the OFC way.  "Wake and bake" time ya`ll.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, and the rest of the ofc. for the heck of it i'll post a pic to see if it works. by the way a future project but i think singles are better. 

View attachment 11796284_10153466630025119_3157250246942817777_n.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ya'll gotta quit letting me get so high !-- Footprints on the ceiling !-- Looks like somebody was up there doing the Atomic Dog !--


----------



## Keef

Hey my thingy is broke and I can't post pics !


----------



## yooper420

Giggy,
A homemade composter huh ? Looks like ya done good bro. Nice job.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Cool composter/mixer Little Brother.


----------



## Keef

Hippy !-- That pic reminds me of that blue line Widow of mine !-- Stretched  5 times it's beginning height in bloom !-- Most were closer to the middle of the road between indica and sativa !-  I got 2 of Umbra's BlueBerry Blast and they look nothing alike !-- One is that trifoliate and is growing slowly and looks straight up indica and the other looks like a sativa heavy hybrid to me !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Keef the bbb x bpu that I've grown out were mostly sativa, but it is a indica/sativa mix and both traits are in there. I suspect that if you were to manipulate the temperature and there was a 10 degree difference at night, it would grow differently than if you leave it the same all the time. I am just starting to see how differently the plants react.


----------



## Rosebud

It was 58 degrees here this morning. That is just weird. It should be a low of 65..wonder what the plants think of that..

Hippie, i planted  two seeds that were C99 cross, one has tiny leaves, skinny like you are showing and the other is normal. The skinny leafed girl has been starving since she was born. The other one never asked for food.  Can't wait to see what the smoke is like. Seems like that heavy leaning sativa will need to come down first.. we will see.

Smokeumup.

Ps, giggy, love your composters those are great.


----------



## Hippie420

Ok, attempt #3. Boy balls?

Big leaves on the gal. 

View attachment DSCN0093.JPG


View attachment DSCN0090.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

Wow! Worked this time. Here's a little closer shot of the suspected male. 

View attachment DSCN0091.JPG


----------



## yarddog

Nasty boys. Don't let him taint that girls innocence.


----------



## Keef

Go Hippy !-- 65% sativa -- U got your hands full with that one !-- Umbra my ventilation system is central air for now !-- They growing just fine even "Trips"- the three leaf little freak !-- 1/8-- 1/4 inch internode spaces !-- never seen anything pack them together like that in veg !  The other normal on is growing like my Widow  -- I can deal with it !


----------



## giggy

folks that is not my compost system, i got that pic from the net. i am going to do something close but i want two singles side by side.

hope everyone is having a great day. rain, rain and more rain, supposed to have storms later today. maybe i won't have to water for a couple days. peace


----------



## Keef

I was fighting wasp this morning and learned I might be old but I still got a step or two left !- Ya'll know yellow jackets?-- sting the sheet out yo a** !-- I was stepping out trying to outrun them !- Didn't get stung - this time !- It's Hell hot out there !-- Oh!- forgot to watch for Green Santa !- I gottsta go !


----------



## Keef

Taste like Strawberries !-- Gotta Love old Green Santa -- I never had weed that taste like strawberry !-


----------



## Kraven

Whew, came home at three and have been doing the final trim a weight on my harvest as it goes into cure with Bovida 62%......love those, gives me a perfect cure everytime.

SS Dark Devil Auto = 89.6g or 3.2 oz
BF Critical Kush = 162.8g or 5.81 oz


Total harvest 252.4g or 9.014 oz


Getting 0.42g per watt so almost 1/2g per watt, not a bad grow.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Nasty boys. Don't let him taint that girls innocence.


 Nope. Got so much weed, I don't really need any more. Besides, around these parts, weed is going for around a buck and a quarter to a buck and a half unless you're buying from scalpers, and we're talking medical grade stuff. Seeds? At four bucks a pop, I wonder how many would be in an ounce?

I'll make hash outta everything left after the seeds have been harvested.


----------



## Keef

Too much weed ?-- What's that mean ?-- never been there before !-- Maybe one day - but - that ain't today !-- It gets cold - Hippy fires up the cement mixer !-- Bubble-Bubble !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I've got stuff from my first grow that's still waiting to be smoked. Been four grows plus the big outside harvest since then. Got TOO much weed!


----------



## Keef

Maybe one day I can have too much weed !- My grow is coming back nicely once I got a handle on that RO water !-- Since the last time I got there I've made some changes should put me over the top for good soon !--


----------



## Hippie420

It's a Michigan thing. You're allowed twelve plants. So, do you just cut the top cola off of each and till the rest under? Can't do it.

Am I the only one that still likes to burn incense when they're high? Am I the last person on earth to still chew Beeman's or Teaberry gum? Why do I ponder strange crap when I'm stoned?


----------



## Keef

It's just U Hippy !-- Weed don't fect me none ! --


----------



## yooper420

Bunch of stoned to the bone hippie freaks any way. Puff, puff, pass.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning OFC, aka Sleepyheadville, time for the morning ritual. You know the one, "wake and bake". Grab a cup of coffee and a bowl and we will do it. It`s "wake and bake" time in Curmudgeonland. Any joiners ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Yoop how U doing at O-dark thirty this morning ?-- Got an errand to run while it's still dark !- Have a fine one O.F.C. !


----------



## yarddog

It ain't dark here.


----------



## yooper420

Almost time to tend to my girls, all 6 of `em. Just waiting for the "sun" to come up (on). Any time now it will come up. Have to set the pots on the floor to gain more headroom. Will do that this afternoon, appointment this morning.


----------



## giggy

morning yoop, keef, dog and the rest of the crew. happy fry-day.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. wake n bake in progress. Coffee is some cat sh*t coffee from Hawaii, that my sister sent me. Its called kopi luwak. It really is the best coffee I have ever had. And some of the priciest coffee as well.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie420 said:


> It's a Michigan thing. You're allowed twelve plants. So, do you just cut the top cola off of each and till the rest under? Can't do it.
> 
> Am I the only one that still likes to burn incense when they're high? Am I the last person on earth to still chew Beeman's or Teaberry gum? Why do I ponder strange crap when I'm stoned?




I was thinking about Beemans a couple days ago. What was in it that made it taste like that? I smelled a smell that reminded me of that... weird hippie.

I guess i am quite a bit over numbers... i am going to count but i am afraid i done broke the law,.


----------



## Hippie420

Ok, I might have been a bit (lot) stoned last night, but I did ask some valid questions. 

I think I bought the last case of Beeman's on the planet a few years back, and Teaberry is a spotty find. Just bought 400 sticks of sandalwood incense, too!

I guess old habits are hard to break, like I'd want to anyways!


----------



## bozzo420

1970 fort Riley Kansas, The platoon leader comes in and tells us that there will be no more incense burning. He said some people burn it to cover up pot smells. A friend of mine jumps up and said "I smoke pot ,and I don't burn incense".  You had to be there. just dropping by see ya tomorrow.......Hippie, kill that dude.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I guess i am quite a bit over numbers... i am going to count but i am afraid i done broke the law,.


 We've all been outlaws for so long, I doubt we'll lose any sleep over it!

My plant count is perfect, at least until cloning time, but I'm only allowed 2.5 ounces of stash. What a joke. The way the law is written though, if you can show where your need/use is higher and want to spend mega-bucks with a lawyer, you're still legal (kinda). Something else I'm not gonna lose too much sleep over. The laws don't address what you're supposed to do with the overages. I'm sure not going to keep the best 2.5 ounces and compost or destroy the rest. Besides, how do you know how much you've got until is dried? What if the brown shirts stomp down the door before it's dried?

Like I've always said, it pays to be a small fish in a big pond. I think luck and Karma comes into play, too.


----------



## Keef

Well that took longer than I expected !-- Home having coffee and doing my own little 2nd wake and bake !  Would U people quit splitting hairs - We all Outlaws !-- I'm at peace with it !-  Be true to yourself my peeps !-- Hippy I haven't burned insense in a long time and it was almost always to try to cover the smell of weed !-- I like some music with my weed !-- What kind of seeds U gonna make ?-- U gonna use that Widow male ?-- on your Widow female ?-- if U do and have plenty seed -- plant a bunch and look for an indica dominate female !- She the prize Widow and you'll want to keep her !-- if U have some spare pollen -- we'll talk !


----------



## yooper420

Just got done taking all my girls down from their lofty perches and put them on the floor. Have 6 girls of 3 different strains. Had 4 boys of which 3 are in the basement with 1 destroyed. Got lucky, I guess, cause I have a male of each strain. Now have to decide what to do with `em.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cut their balls off,,,,, Lol


----------



## yooper420

The boys or just the pollen ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,,just bettem up a little,,teachem a lesson. He he


----------



## Kraven

The GTH #9 is stretching like crazy, hoping it will stop in another foot.


----------



## Keef

Yoop !- What kinda boys U got there ?-- I wanting some White Widow pollen !-- but I got T.E. and Widow in bloom all the time !  Don't mind breeding them for a share of the seed !-- That White Elephant Giggy and the Gloman have got my attention !-- I'd like to change the parent positions -- Put a male Widow on a T.E. female !--


----------



## Hippie420

Radio is out, got a butt load of wiring done today, and fed a zillion flies. Those little bastards are mean! I murdered hundreds yesterday, so today I thought I'd win their hearts and minds by having the Old Hen take a dump by the closest tree. She refused. I'd take a few bites, but when I was getting a few every five minutes, it was time to go on the offensive. I grabbed a fly bat and walked around the van smashing every damn fly in site. Five minutes after going back to work, here they'd come again. Repeat the swatting, and they'd repeated their attacks. Lasted all damn day. I've never seen a year so bad for the buggers.

Hope there's nothing weird you can get from fly bites! It's enough to make me go back to smoking. When I was sucking cancer sticks, they never bothered me.

Out of the shower, heading for the homecoming carnival for corn dogs and greasy fries. Might con the Old Hen into a Ferris Wheel ride.


----------



## Kraven

Have fun hippie, fixin to dig into a steak myself, hot off the grill, got the baked potatoes and a nice big garden salad.


----------



## yarddog

Fly's have been horrendous this year for me.  Came home and my chows ears was bloody.  Went and got a dozen fly trap bags.  They go in there to eat and can't get out.


----------



## Keef

Frito Chili Pie !-- No flies but I got a fat roach !-- Wind be blowing 25 mph !-- and they say hummingbirds is the only bird that can fly backwards -- I seen a seagull doing it just awhile ago !


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> Have fun hippie, fixin to dig into a steak myself, hot off the grill, got the baked potatoes and a nice big garden salad.


 Yum! Meat and potatoes always work for this Irish mutt.

Didn't make it to the carny. Laid down to surf the net and rigor mortis set in my spine. Old Hen and Pullet headed for a munch at Big Boy and brought me back a Classic and rings. Time for some bubble for desert.

Got to hit it hard tomorrow working on the bus, so I'm going to take a bath in Cutter's and hang fly strips in the van, outside the van, and in the nearby tree. If that doesn't work, I'm calling in for snake and nape!


----------



## yarddog

You got a fan?  I use a fan when I sit outside. Keeps them pesky flies at bay.


----------



## umbra

I would think the incense would keep them at bay


----------



## Keef

Umbra U crack me up !-- U know that roach problem I had ?- took care of it !


----------



## giggy

how is everybody tonight? time to burn one. what am i talking about, it's always time to burn one.


----------



## yarddog

This bong got me feelin right!!  This what I feel like right now.  View attachment 228999


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> The GTH #9 is stretching like crazy, hoping it will stop in another foot.



i got a gth #9 i hope has stopped stretching as she is around 8' tall and full of flowers. i got another that is only 4' and more bushy. i got one confirmed male and suspect another. gotta make some seed from both of them. my white elephant is female and my white widow x big bud (fem seed) will both make seed too. well at least that is the plan on some of the lower flower sites.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> This bong got me feelin right!!  This what I feel like right now.  View attachment 228999



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yoop !- What kinda boys U got there ?-- I wanting some White Widow pollen !-- but I got T.E. and Widow in bloom all the time !  Don't mind breeding them for a share of the seed !-- That White Elephant Giggy and the Gloman have got my attention !-- I'd like to change the parent positions -- Put a male Widow on a T.E. female !--



white elephant showed and is female, looks like a cross of gth $9 i in order. i got some indica pollen from a breeding project i did but it has been in the freezer awhile and may not be good anymore. at least i still have the seeds i made. that is what i had planned on using this season, but green santa said he had better stuff to play with. i had a pink indica strain two outdoor seasons ago that i would like to find again. i still have some seed from her too.


----------



## giggy

i saw where yall was talking about incense, we still burn them. used to have a coal stoker and would drop them down on top of the fire box. we go through a bunch of em. folks i'm gonna call it a night, see yall upon the morning sun, peace.


----------



## Keef

White Elephant !-- Only 2 plants exist !-2 females !-- Yoop - U got the last 3 seed !-- make'm count !-- Giggy - U gonna be able to save a clone ?-- If it turns out as good as it should be -- U might want to keep a piece !-- If so we put some Widow pollen on my T.E. and make more seed !-- Umbra - there is something about this trifoliate B.B. -- even if it is not a polypoid and reverts to bilateral leaves if it is a girl - she's a keeper !-- I have a gut feeling about this plant !--


----------



## Hippie420

Gotta laugh every time I remember my mother and incense. At 13-14, during the winter mostly, we'd toke up down the basement. Never a joint, just a quick hit on the pipe and cap it. I'd always burn incense, of course.
One time, I ran out of incense. I had a lump of blond Lebanese hash and figured I could get away with it. Mom came troopin' down the stairs, walked up to us and said, "Outta all that incense crap you've burned down here, I like the smell of that one the best."

Hard to keep a straight face when you're stoned. Maybe momma was a stoner in her last life?


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
Got 3 males.
Ghost Train Haze #9 x Ghost Train Haze #9
Strawberry Kush x White Rhino
Forest Fire


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> You got a fan? I use a fan when I sit outside. Keeps them pesky flies at bay.


 That's a damn fine idea! The little bastards only bite me on the lower leg/ankles. I got one 'o them big ole box fans I could prop up at the cargo doors.......

I'll let ya know tomorrow if'n it works!


----------



## yooper420

Got an old pedestal fan in my garage that I use along with the "Pic type" mosquito coils when the bugs are bad here.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Bake and Wake !- It hurts when I do this !-- Yoop !-- Strawberry Elephant ?-- Might take a few seed to find those strawberry undertones but if U got'm there might be a jewel there !-- Then again if this Blueberry Blast cross is a girl there might be some interesting flavors there !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee, a nice bowl and a mild morning to start off the weekend. Going to head up to a buddy's to help tend his jungle and then back home to do my gardening here. Wake and bake time OFC.


----------



## giggy

morning keef, krav and the rest. i'm off for a few saturdays, not real happy but were still working. got a big job coming in the next couple weeks but we are losing one here local. it has been hard on the coal industry.


----------



## yooper420

Morning all, late to "wake and bake", but I`ll catch up. Bed at 5:30, up at 8:30. Don`t matter when I go to bed, 3 hours later the eyes pop open and it`s "wake and bake" time. So here I go, coffee and a bowl, and it`s "wake and bake" in Curmudgeonland.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - must suck to be in a coal dependent economy these days !-- Not taking sides but U know it's gonna get worse !  Another reason it's time to legalize weed nationally !-- Giggy got worries short term but when they blow the whistle -- Giggy sitting in the cat bird seat !-- A sack of world class seed and a head full of grow knowledge!-- I think the man got a future so bright he gotta wear shades !


----------



## yooper420

Hippie, to occupant,
Mortars ? If the first one don`t get ya, just listen, cause there`s only 2 ways to aim a mortar. Cluster, all in the same spot or "walk" `em, fire one, one click up, fire, one click and fire, and so on. Walk `em in to the target. Had a few mortars sent my way. One time we were moved across the compound next to our choppers. Shortly after we got mortared and one did hit our old hootch. Moved in the nick of time.


----------



## yooper420

yarddog,
Run it like a business ? That`s what we got in Michigan and it sure ain`t all peachy keen.


----------



## Hippie420

Apparently, the resident moderator has slept in. How's the weather?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I'll keep my political views to my self, thank you very much. If y'all interested in talking about weed, I'm in...overwise I won't be back!!


----------



## Rosebud

No need to leave Umbra, or i will go with you. 

Morning boys.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know if we start talking about politics or religion -- they's always an arguement !-- Count me out !--  I'm gonna get high and watch !-- Flock them all !-  I got weed to grow !-- hope they don't get in my way !--


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> No need to leave Umbra, or i will go with you.
> 
> Morning boys.


 No need for a mass exodus. A simple reminder about what subjects are allowed would suffice.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice save hippie ! Religion politics and Monsanto the unholy trinity . Can only lead to bad things !!


----------



## Keef

Umbra - U got anymore seed out there that need killing ?-- I am so ashamed of myself !--- I can clone my a** off but that means I don't start seed often !-- I never had such dismal luck starting seed !-- I got one GDP-X- Black Rose and two B.B. -- may or may not get anymore !-- On the bright side -- I got a freak that puts out three leaves at a time instead of two !-- U can't even buy that !--


----------



## Rosebud

Marijuana is allowed. Here is my LA's , a I cookies, and a Nordle. The nordle is from the CBD crew and it is 1 to1 parts cbd and thc.. supposed to be good meds.View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yo Sweet I just noticed it says you're from a Sea Of Green -- Do U run SOGs too Cuz?-- Sea Of Green rotation - aero under LEDs!-- White Widow and Tranquil Elephantizer be alternating !--


----------



## Hippie420

Nice looking harem you've got going there, Rose!


----------



## Keef

Rose a Dam Outlaw pot farmer ya'll !--Look at that !-- growing out in front of god and everything - I had plants like that not hidden out in the wild -- I would be so paranoid I couldn't sleep !   U know it's hard to comprehend that U  can do that in some states !-- Even when prohibition ends - I'm gonna keep my weed out of site !--


----------



## mrcane

Oh So Nice!!!!


----------



## Kraven

Windows 10 installed itself yesterday and I got so paranoid smoking the last of the ChemD that I deleted all my pics off my computer, only backup is at a private site so they are safe.....the point of this was..... I was going to post a nug from harvest.....it looks good, just imagine a good looking bud. :48:


----------



## mrcane

Sorry about the Pics At least you have them saved away.. I can see the bud now!


----------



## Rosebud

Keef to be legal no one can see your plants. They have to be behind a fence and mine are. The trouble is they are getting taller than the 6 foot fence. 


Kraven must be some good stuff.. Glad you have your your pic's saved.


----------



## Kraven

Here is a quick peek at today's garden, the flower tent, the veg tent and the clones.


----------



## mrcane

Didn't realize plants had to be out of sight legally.I have one out side, reaching over my neighbors fence


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- another Outlaw pot farmer !- I shouldn't hang out with people like U guys !- Ya'll might currupt me !-- Bad influence on me !-- first thing U know I be growing that stuff too !-- Kraven U said something about curing and 62% something !-- I was stoned and it didn't sink in !- is this something U use for a cure ?


----------



## Keef

Hey mrcane !-- I'm sorry for being rude !-  Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- Looks like U gonna fit right in !


----------



## Kraven

yea my routine it pretty standard now, chop get the big fans and then trim down the smaller, hang it for a week.....my homes RH is around 40-45% and its cool @ 68F so they seem to dry just perfectly this way, then i put them in Tupperware with Bovida moisture packs ~62% RH..... that is the perfect cure zone. I leave them in there for 4 weeks then move them to sealed glass. The get stored in way back in an old chest of drawers with towels around them and covering them. 68F in the dark,they will continue to cure about another 4-6 weeks and then they are ready to smoke or store long term. I don't open them or burp them since the Bovida controls the moisture


----------



## mrcane

Thanks for the big Hello Just found you O.F.s Think I will hang around here and learn a few things..


----------



## Kraven

Welcome cane


----------



## WeedHopper

Your backyard is looking awesome Rose. Nice job.


----------



## mrcane

Hey Kraven Thanks am just settling into retirement can finally sit back puff and grow some Weed. Been tested ever since Exxon V. 30 yrs or so.


----------



## yooper420

mrcane, :welcome::48::welcome: to The Old Farts Club. We grow weed, we talk about growing weed, we smoke weed and we vape weed and we smoke and vape some more weed. Next day ..... do it all over again.


----------



## mrcane

Just what I'm looking for...Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane are U in for a treat !-- The weed we grow is probably 2-3  times more potent than what was around thirty year's ago !- U need to pic out a variety from the over 7,000 listed at seedfinder.com !- Plenty advice round here !-- so many choices in lights and grow mediums!-- They taught me about Cannacaps and I eat weed regularly !-- That be your cancer vaccine !-- and it gets U high too !-- treats a list of ailments long as your arm !- I got a traumatic brain injury - screwed up neck from shattering my face !- Had me on morphine for 7 years !-- I'm off the poison and growing my own medicine !-


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hey keef no no sog ATM had some unwanted attention so had to relocate and downsize . The plan is to move to a legal state and be free to grow within the next year! Indoor outdoor sog fogs nd all other greens inbetween. 
Fog= field of green
Side note glad your off the pharma poison!


----------



## giggy

not a very good pic, but ghost train haze #9 this one is around 8' tall and full of flowers. she has to be watered every other day as she is in a 5 gallon bucket. i have another ghost train haze #9 that is more of a bush. i'll try to get a pic of it.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> White Elephant !-- Only 2 plants exist !-2 females !-- Yoop - U got the last 3 seed !-- make'm count !-- Giggy - U gonna be able to save a clone ?-- If it turns out as good as it should be -- U might want to keep a piece !-- If so we put some Widow pollen on my T.E. and make more seed !-- Umbra - there is something about this trifoliate B.B. -- even if it is not a polypoid and reverts to bilateral leaves if it is a girl - she's a keeper !-- I have a gut feeling about this plant !--



i'm thinking i should, but not set up for that at the moment. i also noticed that i have bugs on a couple plants and that scares me about getting cuttings from them. i'm gonna do a rosemary spray this weekend.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> not a very good pic, but ghost train haze #9 this one is around 8' tall and full of flowers. she has to be watered every other day as she is in a 5 gallon bucket. i have another ghost train haze #9 that is more of a bush. i'll try to get a pic of it.




Nice giggy, here is my little GTH #9
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hippie420

Hope to SCROG some of those GTH this winter. With an indica heavy strain, you run 'em 'til the screen is three quarters full an then flip. With a lanky sativa, around half a screen is it. They stretch like a fat gal's sweat pants.


----------



## Rosebud

I am trying to get some netting for these girls of mine. They are just starting to flower today!!

Thanks for the nice comments. They are pretty plants for sure.. I can hardly believe how pretty they are.


----------



## yooper420

Here`s pictures of my GTH#9, Strawberry Rhino, and Forest Fire. !0 weeks old and 5th day of flowering. 

Sorry, upload failed....again, only on here.


----------



## Hippie420

Maybe if you chased the gremlin down and pounded a wooden stake through it's heart......


----------



## Hippie420

All you old farts gone beddy bye already? Pup's zonked, Old Hen is sawing logs, and I'm gonna tuck into another bowl of bubble.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, yoop lemme know what site you can post on so I can go and look at your GTH

Cup of coffee and a bowl or three 

1.) Dark Devil
2.) Critical Kush
3.) ChemD


Happy Happy Sunday all !


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest of the ofc as yall show up. got wake and bake going here just waiting on the coffee.


----------



## Kraven

Morning giggy bowl one done, now on two with second cup of coffee....no plans today but get my swerve on.


----------



## yooper420

I be up know, so gonna join in on the "wake and bake" . 4am-7:30am, then up and at `em.


----------



## Kraven

Nice, morning yoop.


----------



## yooper420

Kraven, you got mail bro.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All! First bowl and check on the plants before lights out.


----------



## Kraven

Checking now


----------



## Kraven

don't see any mail


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. :48:


----------



## Kraven

yea yoop, no mail bro.


----------



## mrcane

Man those lights are bright this early!


----------



## mrcane

Morning WH... Finally A light rain here haven't had any in months..


----------



## bozzo420

good  morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## Keef

I got this name stuck on the tip of my tongue and can't rememeber it for the life of me !-- Hook a brother up !-- Back on the day when Pa Pa Bush was running for reelection against Clinton and this dude named Ross ????-- that ran as a third party and split the republican vote handing the democrats the win ! What was his last name??


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I got this name stuck on the tip of my tongue and can't rememeber it for the life of me !-- Hook a brother up !-- Back on the day when Pa Pa Bush was running for reelection against Clinton and this dude named Ross ????-- that ran as a third party and split the republican vote handing the democrats the win ! What was his last name??


ross perot


----------



## mrcane

Perot???(spelling)


----------



## WeedHopper

Ross Perot ,,,,my Hero. lol


----------



## giggy

bowl and coffee again. hurting a bit today. time for another hit, yall join me.


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Morning WH... Finally A light rain here haven't had any in months..



We havent seen a drop of rain, Supposed to 108 tomorrow.


----------



## giggy

hello cane and hopper


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> We havent seen a drop of rain, Supposed to 108 tomorrow.



we got a little rain yesterday morning, but today is supposed to be 100º or more.


----------



## mrcane

Over 80 is to hot here!


----------



## yooper420

Kraven, try it again.


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys !- Time to get twisted up tight !-- heat index gonna be 110 today !


----------



## Keef

Got a bag of brickweed seed -- gonna practice my germ skills till I'm confident in my skills again !-- I killed the first batch trying to germ inside at 76 degrees !-- too cool !-- moved the next batch to the garage where temps can be close to 100 -  kept them in damp paper towels -- nothing !-- I did scarify them !-- What is the perfect temp to germinate !- I never have had a problem like this !--


----------



## yooper420

Keef,
I germinate `em right in the soil, no transplant problems. Have 90-100% germination.


----------



## yooper420

So tired of fighting with this place to load pictures just wanna say **** it and forget it.

PS, can`t even cuss and show frustration


----------



## mrcane

Did my first Had 4 outa 5 in the soil..


----------



## Keef

I'll try to germ in dirt and paper towels and any other suggestion !-- it's a harsh environment down here!-- but when something is important to me - and this is -- I can't be stopped !-- Then again I may never have trouble again -- Through Umbra-- Karma gave me that three leaf freak ----maybe that was the price I paid ! Giggy - I thought U had an indoor grow too !-- if U do - that's all U need to clone - I'm the only fool to use an aero cloner -- Kraven uses that old willow bark tea instead of a rooting solution !- just take some cuts and dip the stem in rooting solution or not -- stick them in good dirt under 18/6 and keep damp !- most will root for U - take more cuts than U need so U have enough !


----------



## Kraven

Gonna give it a look now yoop.


----------



## Kraven

Nice, now I know i need to cage them


----------



## bozzo420

cage helped a lot . something to tie them down to.


----------



## yooper420

My girls always end up in jail. Must be turnin` out ladies of ill repute. Ha, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## mrcane

I have one outside and Had branches fall off. will have to look at caging next outdoor try.
  Tomato cage?


----------



## yooper420

mrcane said:


> I have one outside and Had branches fall off. will have to look at caging next outdoor try.
> Tomato cage?


 
Yup, sure is a tomato cage. Grow #3 or #4 on `em, still like new.


----------



## thegloman

Howdy Y'All!
Well it's that time of the year again!  All my outdoor girlz have flowers & I'm getting excited.
I didn't really intend on this grow to be quite so big especially after losing so many to the rain, but oh boy oh boy oh boy it looks like a bumper crop this year.
I've been trying several ways to get cuttings to take root for me & I've at long last found a way that works almost 100%.  I've been taking cuts from the W.E. & have found that if I take coco coir & mix in some rooting powder, it makes an excellent rooting medium.  I've got W.E. clones up the wahzoo now.  Next year I'll put out a large patch of the W.E. all the while exploiting the mother as much as possible.   FLOWER B#$CH!
The S.R. I put outdoors is turning into a monster too.  Might be cuz it's on top of our leach bed.  Cant let all that good fertalizer go to waste.  Sure glad I live out in the sticks.


----------



## thegloman

keef, are you putting a lid over your paper towel germ tray?  I use a saucer, paper towels wet on bot top n bottom  then slide it all into a pound size zip lock   
It serves me pretty well.  I learning the clone thing but I'm sure I'll always have a good stash of seed on hand for emergencies


----------



## Keef

Go Gloman !-- I have a seed curse !-- I did pretty much what U describe !-- Hopefully it's just a temporary setback !-  Glad U got that thing to clone for U !- Cloning is easy !- I think U gonna be glad U kept a piece !-- The T.E. is coming along nicely -- up for a round of clone tag in a couple weeks ?


----------



## giggy

keef i took the a/c out of the window and started tearing down the old box. after the higher temps hit i haven't done much of nothing in there.


----------



## Keef

No worries Giggy !-- I was hoping to get a cut before it disappeared -- I think we got that covered !-- Grow it big and enjoy !-- How the medicine treating U ?


----------



## giggy

not supposed to be in the sun but i can't stand staying in the house. season isn't over yet, so i need to get off my butt and finish the changes in the shed.


----------



## Kraven

Grumble, clones not looking so good today, hope they will pull through, I'm soooo close to buying an aerocloner and be done with it....we will see how these go. Hope everyone is having a good sunday, had a friend over and they just had to try the new harvest, told them it really would need a good 30 day cure to hit its peak..... but they wanted to try some anyway, I just woke them up a few minutes ago, let them sleep for an hour after they got a huge case of the munchies.....looks like last harvest is a winner.


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm talking about Kraven !-- Don't buy an aerocloner Cuz !-- This is what I do !-- I'll talk U thru building your own !-- For one thing any aerocloner U buy will not have a filter on the pump !- it will pump trash thru and plug your micro sprayers !-- it also needs enough nute solution to obsorb the heat of the running pump without over heating the solution !-- U go down this road -- I got your back !


----------



## Kraven

You sent me a DIY once Keef, but it may just be less work on me to just buy a 24 site and be done. I know tons of people who love them and swear by them. Looks like I might be one myself soon. I had 1 of the three clones die and the other two aren't looking so perky I'll give them a bit, as I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Keef

Once U get comfortable with them they work like a charm !-- I run the whole cycle from fresh cut to harvest in a cloner !-- I use 2 inch baskets and foam collars so I have to keep my plants short or they get top heavy and fall over !  So I grow popcorn !- Other than that I check nute solution level and pH every other day or so and spot check ppms !-- Everything is on timers - it's an easy grow !-- I'm messing with nute concentrations looking for the sweet spot !-


----------



## Hippie420

Here's a couple of Keef's pics. 

View attachment IMAG0603.jpg


View attachment IMAG0609.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippy !-  Keef's same old stuff !-- top pic is my middle bloom group - think they got about a month to finish !  There a group to the right and one behind where pic was taken !-- it's like a monie theater - lots of popcorn !
2nd pic is my clone factory/veg. -- black foam collars are from my black line Widow -- purple foam collars are the Tranquil Elephantizer -- middle box has some revegges inthe back but the Blue collars are Umbra's B.B.-X-BPU - blue collar to the front of middle box is my B.B. trifoliate - everything else is from my pink line Widow !-- 
Might not be a traditional way to grow weed - but - I get by !--


----------



## yooper420

PICTURES OR **** IT
Well it`s **** it, **** it, **** it, **** it no pictures
That`s it **** this place, I`m tired of being frustrated so **** it.


----------



## burnin1

Let's chill and watch some TV. 

Ahh reruns.. 
*Burnin1 passes joint*:48:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydv6j9CrPGo[/ame]


----------



## burnin1

I am kind of a night owl...

Oh gawd another rerun!

I am going to roll another one...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1bSxvb636E[/ame]


----------



## burnin1

Damn and now a rerun of a game show... sigh..

*Burnin1 lights doobie and passes it*

:48:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9evHi-bqbg[/ame]


----------



## burnin1

Well I think I am gonna make a pot of coffee grind up some sour diesel and pack a raw cone and watch a late night movie....and burn one...

Ahh.. here we go..

:48:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-95xGJfYDQ[/ame]

:ciao:

Good night!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. 
yoop give that setup a shot and see how it works out for you. if you need me call me this evening and we will post some pics.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy & Keef

                     :48:


----------



## Keef

Yoop !- I hope U get the pic problem fixed soon -- I'm afraid U gonna get yo blood pressure up and stroke out on us !- Don't do that Cuz !- it ain't that important !-- everytime I go visit that other place my CAPS get locked and for the life of me I can't change it !-- I put up with a lot from this smart phone and I'm so gonna blow it's a** to kingdom come soon as I get it's replacement !-- As an experienced smart phone assassin -- there is soo much more satisfaction blasting a phone with a 12 Ga. Shotgun -- outside !-- Even a .38 will make your ears bleed if U open up on one in the house !- Double tap done !!-- This time though I had to promise not to throw away the manual!


----------



## mrcane

Must be in the air been having camera problems myself...Lets try a morning pic of girls.. 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-8.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

yooper if you get this upset over pictures.... I don't know what to say.

Good morning ofc

Plants are glorious this morning. Coffee and pot and PT...oh my.

Mr Crane, what pretty  flowers.


----------



## yooper420

I sure as hell know what to say and that`s **** IT


----------



## Keef

I used to get mad about sheet like this !-- been doing much better since I started taking cannacaps !-- Doc had me on blood pressure meds along with the rest of his B.S. -- I was hustling around being good at my job and then I hit a wet spot !-- Changed my life !-- I got a little bitter for awhile !-- I was without purpose in life !-- I could no longer be a productive member of society !- Growing weed was suppose to be a hobby but I realized - The Green Wave is coming and guess who got the skills to surf that wave !- That would be me !- Throw me away like a broken tool !-  I got your broken tool RIGHT HERE !-


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- where ya at ?-- (ya'll do know I'm lit so disregard what I'm bout to say ! ) -- maybe next year after U are settled in out there -- we make us a tetrapoid ?-- We got the skills and knowledge to do it --that's a fact Jack !-- Another legend like Suzuki's U.B.C. Chemo !-  U need something no one out there has !- So we kill 997 out of a 1,000 seed -- we can make more seed !-- Think about it ?-- Clone Only because it won't be true !- If we don't do it someone else will !


----------



## Keef

People do not mess with those chemicals they WILL kill U !-- My experience in handling deadly substances includes doing surgery on AIDS patients !-- and I'm afraid of that stuff !


----------



## Admin

Since yooper420 is having a bad day with photos, I am just trying out photos 
on this thread, it can be ignored.

View attachment 29664_126691927342655_615238_n.jpg


Not MJ, but at least green.


----------



## Rosebud

I think I see marijuana in the pic, oh dear, now i am seeing it everywhere.


----------



## Hippie420

Maybe the tech admin could help out my brother? I can understand his frustration level. I love technology until it screws up.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra !- where ya at ?-- (ya'll do know I'm lit so disregard what I'm bout to say ! ) -- maybe next year after U are settled in out there -- we make us a tetrapoid ?-- We got the skills and knowledge to do it --that's a fact Jack !-- Another legend like Suzuki's U.B.C. Chemo !- U need something no one out there has !- So we kill 997 out of a 1,000 seed -- we can make more seed !-- Think about it ?-- Clone Only because it won't be true !- If we don't do it someone else will !


 I'm here. Just getting used to not having a job and getting ready to fire up the grow space. I need to route the exhaust for the lights. Just finished testing all the lights and timers. The wall mounted oscillating fans are on back order and should be here this week.
1 of my neighbors had a yard sale and I heard her talking to someone. She asked why anyone would install a mini split a/c for their garage. oooppps


----------



## Rosebud

TechAdmin is on it Hippie.  I hope they get it straightened out.

Oh oh Umbra... on the mini split. oops is right.


----------



## Keef

Yes!- I took a nap !-- I do what I want !--Tell them Old Bitties mind they own business !-- Better yet tell them it's your S&M room and ask if they like to be tied up !--


----------



## Keef

That was wrong !-- Don't do that Umbra one of them will be knocking on your door late one night !--Every idea ain't a good idea !


----------



## Keef

Don't stop me now !- Umbra then word would get out that U didn't even have a tie up room !- How embarrassing would that be ?-


----------



## umbra

LOL Keef, you crack me up. It's none of their business as far as I'm concerned, but I could tell them it was for bit mining computers or a recording studio. Plenty of people on the East Coast keep collector cars in heated and a/c garages because of the humidity


----------



## Keef

They will have forgotten about it in a month !- No worries !-- I got to keep doing what I'm doing for now !-- but- 6 months before prohibition ends -I get the spare bedroom as a grow room -- I want to have a plan worked out and ready to implement !-- I do plan to use it for bloom and convert my present grow into veg !-- I'm convinced a rotation is the way to harvest the most out of a confined space in a year !- If I consider what I got now as a "Grow Unit"- I'll have room for 4 total units !-- 2 varieties alternating in each unit -- 8 varieties -- Not committed to aero -- just want the mostest in the leastest room !- be having one of them table top CO 2 hash oil machines too !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

The table top machine is the bomb! I'm lusting after one myself!!


----------



## umbra

If you've ever seen the cannabusiness report, then you know what is going on in CO with regard to BHO and solvent based extractions. Highly regulated and inspected because of explosions. Then there were these guys that are separating out THCA, CBD, THCV into individual containers and then mixing them in exact ratios to get different highs consistently.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Sweet !- Hate burning by myself ! - One day I be using that hash oil machine like an ATM !!-


----------



## Keef

Oh My !-- separating out the components and recombining them to produce a specific buzz ?--What a novel idea !- perhaps this could be done in an e-cig delivery system !- Who woulda ever thunk it !


----------



## umbra

That exactly how they were doing it. Then they had a panel to test the different kinds and what the effects were.


----------



## umbra

here is a link

http://fusion.net/video/180640/cannabis-startup-choose-your-own-high/


----------



## Keef

Tell me this Umbra -- if a brother had different varieties with different properties -- what's the chance he could do pretty much the same thing by mixing oil from up to like EIGHT varieties ?-- While I'm at it has anyone ever made a high CBD tetrapoid ?-- And - would it be a sin for an organic dirt pharmer to grow a plant with twice the CBD levels available in any other variety ?-- it can be done !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,what Prohibition are ya waiting on,,,you live in the south Little Brother . The only thing were gonna get is PROBATION.:rofl:
If were lucky that is. Lol


----------



## umbra

My friend Karma's a ***** has a 30 Acre permit to grow high CBD cannabis in CO. He has more than 1000 plants outdoors and a HUGE greenhouse, lol. So that is already being done.


----------



## Keef

Well my plan may have been a little cruder but no problem I be watching that link repeatedly !-- Hopper - I will NOT move a gram ( in Texas) !- They got a special task force down here to track the kind of weed I grow back to the source !-- I ain't no dumb sheet !-- I'll just put it all up !-- When the federal government rolls over I'll be ready !-- By then I may be able to tailor make e-cig liquid myself !-


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Tailor made highs sounds too good to be true . But then so was home co2 extraction 10 years ago!


----------



## umbra

The cherry pie x key lime pie finished over the weekend. NCH picked 2 phenos. We thought there was 1 that should be grown again and see what it does, so we kept 3 different plants. Revegging them now.


----------



## Kraven

Nice umbra, how is NCH doing?


----------



## umbra

He is busier than ever, lol. I usually make an appointment, lol.


----------



## Keef

Hey !- Some of U Old Farts who knew me before we got here might remember my Quest for the Green Grail ?-- A genticly engineered Frankenplant with a broken THC limit switch ?-- U might remember that silly  Southerner chasing "Indica 50" and other urban legends ?-- Every once in a while even an Old Fart finds the end of the Rainbow !-- This Quest is over !


----------



## Kraven

Tell him the little folks say hello next time you see him


----------



## umbra

I'll see him tomorrow. I'll tell him


----------



## bozzo420

I have tied my last branch down. There too many. Just bend them down . If it pops back up bend some more . I got tired of  cutting string.


----------



## umbra

I've been using Christmas ornament hooks and fishing weights to bend them just enough without fussing with them


----------



## bozzo420

I see what you guys are talking about now about different Pheno's I have 6 Holland's hopes. 5 are sativa strong  narrow leaves . the 6th one is straight Indica. big broad leaves , soft leaves and a different lighter shade of green.  Completely different looking plants. The odd one wont put out as much because the other 5 are monsters. But I do like the odd  girl. If I was saving one in clone ,it would be her.


----------



## yarddog

I love the cicada's song. Calling to each other from the trees. If you from the south, it feels like home.


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing like the sound of the swamp at night -- she talks to U !-- Frogs, fish splashing , nutria swimming up the bayou !-Alligators and all sorts of scary critters watching U right now !  If U get really stoned out in the swamp - U can convince yourself a Hoodoothere be sneaking up on yo a** right now !-- No one can hear U scream in the swamp!-- Wouldn't it be a hoot to get stoned out yo mind with Keef off in the middle of the swamp ?-- Ya'll know I musta been  talking trash about that Green Grail - right?--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I would for sure chill with you in the swamp.  But only if we on a porch with a gallon fresh sweet tea and some epic smoke. I ain't sitting on no dang stump in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Keef the quest is never over ! The grail is out there it may not exist yet but just wait till I get state side we can work on it together ! Everything can be perfected more perfect than others perfection !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Took a bit longer to type that last bit than it should have but billy bong will do that to ya sometimes!


----------



## Keef

Dog I do miss the swamp !-- Sitting on a screened in porch !-- you'd be crazy to go in there after a weed pharmer !-- The wife loves the beach so here we be !- Relocated after Katrina !-- The deal be if we get wiped out by a storm - we go back to the swamp !-- Sweet this quest may never be over but Cuz- but - I used to ask - what do movie stars and people without a budget smoke ?-- I got the cross hairs on it !-- it'll also have a sister with double the % of CBDs in even the high CBD varieties !- it all come to me in a cloud of smoke !-- Take a variety with 25% THC and do the voodoo and make a clone only plant with double that !--  Can it be done ?-- clones for a $1,000 each should U decide U wanted to sell any !- Who would U tell  about your plant ? -- I do not have that plant !- yet !


----------



## giggy

morning to the ofc, WAKE AND BAKE.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --Ugh ! --Need my pipe !- Later !


----------



## mrcane

:watchplant: Morning  O.F.C. The girls are looking Beautiful this morning


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. yes the girls are pretty in the morning.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> TechAdmin is on it Hippie. I hope they get it straightened out.


 
Bless you!


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra I need you to give NCH a big hug for me. Can you do that please? LOL...really. I love him. A big ole bear hug from rose. Thank you.

Good morning boys. Just lighting my little joint here. join me?


----------



## Keef

Back in the day I came to the O.F.C. to everything I could about weed !- Lots of the O.F.C. knows more about weed than me but there's something I've learned that some may not know that I'd like to share !-- I thought the best weed in the world would be found at the cannacups !- I was wrong !-- There are breeders and there are a fist full of people I call "Makers"-( for lack of a better word )-- They will treat thousands of seed with a chemical that causes mutations - They are after a specific that this chemical causes !- DNA is like a twisted ladder !- The mutation they are looking for is one where 2 "ladders are connected in the center !-- This does other things to the plant but the important one is doubling the production of all cannabinoids including THC!- If a Maker knows what he's doing he may get lucky and out of a thousand --one may have this mutation and survive!-- All the other seed will be dead !- This plant called a tetrapoid - These plants can be easily identified because they produce 4 leaves at each internode !-- breeding will produce normal diploid offspring --so it is clone only and hard to clone from what I hear !- That's why I said the Quest for the Green Grail was over !-- I don't have it !-- but -- I got the blue print to make one !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I'm with ya rosebud! Puff puff


----------



## Rosebud

I am not sure how I feel about manipulating our plant in the lab. I know we manipulate it in breeding.

Thanks Sweet! Hey Sweet, tell Billy Bong hi.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Oh god not at this hour . Later this evening ill tell him for ya . 
I know we don't like labs but what keef is saying is prob the best idea ever . 
But as he said out of 1000 seed one might be successful so It would be a costly experiment .


----------



## Keef

I know one thing - your germination skills better be the best if only one out of a thousand MAY survive !- My germ skills suck !- Rose !- I would be with U if this was something that could be passed to offspring !- Your Herijuana has what? 2% CBDs?-- Think of the good something with 4% could do !-- It has to be Clone Only!-- The only thing a plant like that would  breed with is another terra !- Said too much !- got to go look at something !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, herijuana is supposed to be 27 % THC

Harlequin is 12% CBD 6% thc.


----------



## Keef

Yep!-- Sweet --- if U had to buy a thousand seed it would be way too expensive !-  Most around here have or plan to do some breeding !- A 6 ft. Plant could produce thousands of seed !- Like Hippy does - harvest the seed and turn the rest into hash !- Thousands of seed don't have to be expensive !- The problem be - if U breathe this chemical or get it on U it WILL cause cancer !--


----------



## Keef

Shows U how much I know Rose !-- Can U imagine those numbers being doubled !-- Something like that and U could heal the northwest !-- Twice the yield in oil !


----------



## Hippie420

I've got the best computer tech friend in the world! Called him up Saturday and told him that my newest laptop had a serious problem. He was in Detroit at the time and said he'd be over Sunday. I know Sunday is his day for family time, so I told him Monday or Tuesday would be fine. 

He came over last night, took an hour to fix my laptop back to new acting, and brought over two flavors of wax and a new style of hash he'd been working on. That stuff pounded my pecker in the dirt like a tent peg!

Fixed my computer, launched me into the ozone, left me with a gram of the new stuff, and went down the merry path. No charge.

God, I love that guy! Friends for 50 years and still got each other's backs.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

That's how ya know who your real friends are hippie!!


----------



## Rosebud

Nice Hippie. old friend are the best.


----------



## bozzo420

Rose. first tomato's starting to ripen, and my buds are starting to form good  all on the same morning. looks like a bumper crop on both.


----------



## bozzo420

hippie you met my friend Bob at the last cup.... He is one of those friends.


----------



## Keef

Hell hot outside !- Wanna get high ?


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Hell hot outside !- Wanna get high ?



100 here today, and yes ill get high, then a lil higher, till later im even higher, then who knows maybe keep going or just float away.


----------



## Keef

About that hot here !-- Lyfespan - back in the spring I seem to remember U took a load of girls on a field trip !-- How's that working out for U ?-- Hippy be talking about wax and stuff - round here making or possessing a concentrate can get U-- 99 years !- if U get caught !


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo420 said:


> Rose. first tomato's starting to ripen, and my buds are starting to form good  all on the same morning. looks like a bumper crop on both.




Wow, awesome bozzo. blooming mojo!


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> About that hot here !-- Lyfespan - back in the spring I seem to remember U took a load of girls on a field trip !-- How's that working out for U ?-- Hippy be talking about wax and stuff - round here making or possessing a concentrate can get U-- 99 years !- if U get caught !



you remember correctly, i move my girls to a warehouse. Theyre did great we have been through about 25 strains so far. Actually just popped the next wave of beans to look for more mommies.

MY POP LIST

5- chernoybl(TGA)
5- grape inferno(TGA)
5- og kush(SouthernOregonSeeds)
5- blue dream(HSO)
3- banana cream(SourSeedCo)
10- lemon kush(BlackDog)
14- jack herer(BlackDog)
10- williams wonder(SickMedSeeds)
11- kosher alien(PacificNorthWestRoots)
12- cherry alien(PacificNorthWestRoots)

blasting BHO is an aggravated assault now here


----------



## Kraven

Span the WW looks good, it's on my bucket list. I have some great gear but no WW yet. Good luck and green mojo, may you find the grail of a pheno and have epic adventures.


----------



## Keef

One day I do that too Lyfespan !-- U run some kind of rotation or just start a crop run it then start over?-- I'm cramped for space so I got no room for mothers - I clone from clones !- One day I'll have me some glorious Queen Mothers !-- BHO ?-- Umbra posted a link to a $3,200 desk top CO2 hash oil machine a few pages back !- Would those be legal ?


----------



## Keef

Span - I got my Tranquil Elephantizer from Cannazon seed -- I think their Snow Lotus would make a great breeding mom !-- But- I wanted every variety they had !-- I'll be hanging on to it !-- We bred it to my Widow and waiting to see how it turns out !-- can't help but be good !-- Kraven - did the Sheriff have to throw down on anyone today !-- The wife finished the last of 4 - 12 hour nightshift this morning after traveling last week to a funeral !- Baby Doll be sleeping hard !-


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> One day I do that too Lyfespan !-- U run some kind of rotation or just start a crop run it then start over?-- I'm cramped for space so I got no room for mothers - I clone from clones !- One day I'll have me some glorious Queen Mothers !-- BHO ?-- Umbra posted a link to a $3,200 desk top CO2 hash oil machine a few pages back !- Would those be legal ?


 Of course they're legal. Super critical fluid extractions are done with all kinds of botanicals and flowers for their essential oils. BHO is the same thing. Oh and the Company that is separating the different cannabinoids is EBBU.


----------



## Keef

20,000 seed ?- Ya'll think this Old Fart got one more gorilla grow in him ?-- If a 4 leafed plant shows up in the future I want to issue a disclaimer -- it will not be my work !-- I may have some input into the base variety -- any suggestions to this hypothetical question ?-- My first thought was a Tetra- Dawg !-


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, what are your thoughts on the separating the different cannabinoids? that is getting a little pharmy for me the hippie lady.

I would like a C02 hash oil machine. I would make rso out of it maybe. I don't have 3200. and by the time i saved it they would have something better.


----------



## Keef

EBBU -- I'll be having one !- Wanted one of them BHOgart machines but CO2 doesn't explode -- I like that !- I read the link to that place with the 5 Buzzes too Umbra !-- kind of hard to patent a buzz !-- They sure were vague !-- Too late to put the genie back in the bottle !-- It can be done !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, what are your thoughts on the separating the different cannabinoids? that is getting a little pharmy for me the hippie lady.
> 
> I would like a C02 hash oil machine. I would make rso out of it maybe. I don't have 3200. and by the time i saved it they would have something better.


 I don't know honestly about separating out the cannabinoids, whether it is good or bad. It is way too new to know. It could change everything, though. Rose, I think you are better off doing alcohol extractions for what you are doing. The dab world is more for the younger crowd in my opinion. I prefer flowers.


----------



## Kraven

Same here, dry them, grind them, smoke them...just that simple


----------



## Keef

I think this recombining of the cannabinoids is or should be designed for an e-cig delivery system !-- They had five tailor made buzzes listed - Giggly- Sleepy - etc. - I saw nothing about -- pain relief or other medical uses was that on purpose ?-- There will always be a market for flowers Umbra !-- Too many of us Old Farts around !--


----------



## Keef

Rose!- Rose!- Rose !-  My Daddy - he say -Money don't grow on trees !-- he was wrong !--$3,200 - what's that 1-1 1/2 pounds ?-- Remember we Outlaws round here !-- unless U have ulterior motives U don't talk about - That budder machine should serve U well.!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, CO2 doesn't explode, but the pressures it will be working at will make a fine fragmentation bomb. Lots o' PSI behind it.

Just came in from working on the bus. Put in an honest seven hours on it and should have stopped at six. Back doesn't like me too much right now. Soon as I get out of the shower, I'll fix it proper.

Went past my tech buddy's house last month and noticed his grass was a foot and a half tall. Shot him a call and found out his rider was on the fritz and he was waiting for parts. I asked him if his truck bed was empty. He said it was. I told him to head for my house and not ask a bunch of dumb questions. He showed up, I pulled out the ramps and loaded my Deere in the back. Spent the next three hours creeping along so as not to stall it out and got his yard done. I set him up with his first indoor grow last winter. He wanted to go dirt, so I went with it. He wants to expand opps this winter, so I'll set him up in hydro. We scratch each other's backs.


----------



## bozzo420

One day I had bought my first rental. Needed a roof job. So my dad and I had started it. 2 stories up with a 12/12 pitch . It was about to overwhelm us when 5 friends showed up with 2 pickups. They hauled everything to the dump and helped to get the plywood and shingles up. We did not finish it that day, but we made a big dent in it. Them are REAL FRIENDS.  Don't have to ask for help, they just show up. We call it the Acme .........(whatever) company.


----------



## umbra

Just talked to NCH. He said to say hello. We are having a drought here in Cali. I don't just mean the water. There is no weed anywhere. Outdoor is already sold, and it hasn't even finished growing yet. Prices are staring to rise here.


----------



## bozzo420

August has always been the dry season


----------



## Rosebud

Wow...when will the OD be done?  

Keef, yes the ulterior motive is I want to make candy like Ston-loc does. He uses BHO hash, which is now as serious in this state as making meth, so obviously we will not be doing that, too dangerous for me. BUT, mr rb and I love Ston-s candy and want to make our own. We have never done hash.  So I thought that Co2 thing would work.

Hippie, i love that story. Mr rb fell of the roof before painting the trim before our sons wedding that summer. He really got hurt bad. So bad the wedding was canceled..Mr rb said he took one for the team.. it probably wouldn't of worked, the marriage.  Anyway, some guys he worked with came over and finished the paint job. It was so nice.

That was way cool of you to bail his lawn... and to teach him to grow.

Keef, i have never sold a drop of pot.. too much of an old hippy. I might start any minute though.


----------



## Keef

I had to struggle with that too Rose !-- for about a minute !-- Does an apple farmer give away his apples ?-- The old stigmas have to go !-  I have questions about that CO2 machine !-- Daddy was a pneumatic /hydrolic fab specialist -- I got no problem with pressure but I'm not thrilled about a gas assisted explosion when a room Fills up with butane and finds an ignition source !-- Boom!-- Also since CO2 is not gonna stick around when the pressure comes off -- does this mean it makes a ready to use solventless extract ?-- Rose if the answer to that question is yes get the machine !-- it will make exactly what U need  for any edibles !-- Rose's Electric Gummy Bears -- I like it !-- Make me some cherry ones ?


----------



## Keef

I don't know about wholesale prices out there but -- if a pharmer were to sell a pound for say $2,500 and the purchaser is gonna turn around and double his money on his purchase -- where does the pharmer find some guilt up in there ? Bad- Bad -Bad ole low life weed pharmer !-


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Any one on for a toke? :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Sweetmansticky said:


> Any one on for a toke? :48:


 YUP!



Keef said:


> Rose's Electric Gummy Bears -- I like it !-- Make me some cherry ones ?


 
Lime for me, please!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice toke it up! Ill have blue raspberry like the jolly ranchers!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Think there could be a market for medicated custom gummy bears


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hippie wish I could pass you this for real 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef

Sweet I got two words for U -- First let me hit that !-- O.K.-- hack!- hack !- --Hell Yes !-- they's a market for anything weed related !-- Rosebud don't U remember Umbra saying he traded his trim to someone with a hash oil machine for half what was produced !- U got a machine - other people got trim - the machine will quickly pay for it's self !-- Plus U run that Harlequin thru there U got concentrated high CBD extract !-- Add one part high CBD oil and 2 parts high THC extract - No !- U want 1 part high CBD and 3 parts high THC ?- Cool !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Sounds like a pretty good idea keef!! Did ya see my autos? There coming on leaps and bounds I can't wait till September!!


----------



## Keef

Yes I did Sweet !- looked heavy sativa right ?-- Because I root cuttings - I have to use regular photos !-- My Widow I been cloning like that every 2 weeks -- just had her 2nd birthday !--


----------



## lyfespan

Kraven said:


> Span the WW looks good, it's on my bucket list. I have some great gear but no WW yet. Good luck and green mojo, may you find the grail of a pheno and have epic adventures.


i have been waiting almost a year to run these babies, spent a minute with Michael from sickmed seeds finding out about the origin, im excited to see what the difference from gene's from madd seeds.


Keef said:


> One day I do that too Lyfespan !-- U run some kind of rotation or just start a crop run it then start over?-- I'm cramped for space so I got no room for mothers - I clone from clones !- One day I'll have me some glorious Queen Mothers !-- BHO ?-- Umbra posted a link to a $3,200 desk top CO2 hash oil machine a few pages back !- Would those be legal ?


i have plants from clones or seeds going into flower every 2 weeks


Keef said:


> Span - I got my Tranquil Elephantizer from Cannazon seed -- I think their Snow Lotus would make a great breeding mom !-- But- I wanted every variety they had !-- I'll be hanging on to it !-- We bred it to my Widow and waiting to see how it turns out !-- can't help but be good !-- Kraven - did the Sheriff have to throw down on anyone today !-- The wife finished the last of 4 - 12 hour nightshift this morning after traveling last week to a funeral !- Baby Doll be sleeping hard !-



im looking to pick up some older bodhi stuff, but with so many already on deck, its hard to spend the money, lol


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Just talked to NCH. He said to say hello. We are having a drought here in Cali. I don't just mean the water. There is no weed anywhere. Outdoor is already sold, and it hasn't even finished growing yet. Prices are staring to rise here.



hearing a lot are having bug issues bad this year too. down here looks like so many newbie indoor grow fails are flooding the markets with mid grades but no topshelf.


----------



## lyfespan

5gallon box of EM-1 ordered. running earth juice in coco/perlite hempy buckets is going to get a lil funky so a every 5 day of watering with the EM-1 should keep things a lil fresher


----------



## bozzo420

My first year with EM-1....I'll never be without it from now on. 5 gallons is a lot of em. I am using a lot less nutes. They don't need anymore nutes. The EM acts like a nutrient. Greens everything up . But I got it for mold prevention. It's working so far. Not a sign of the white stuff.


----------



## mrcane

Goooood Morning O.F.C.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, i'm alive. i got up hurting pretty bad this morning, waiting on coffee and good hot shower are up next. i got to move the grand daughter back to college today, hard to believe she is a sophomore. i'll have my bake with the ol lady in a bit. peace yall have a great day


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- - Sounds like Lyfespan has his hands full !-- So I'm not the only one working a rotation !- 1sq. Meter of veg. feeding clones to 4 meters of bloom !- -- put something into bloom every two weeks !-- Time to get high !-- Giggy hang in there that medicine will wear U down !


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, she is a lucky grand daughter to have you help her move. nice

So about three days ago I threw away some clones that I didn't need. I put them in my waste basket in the bathroom. went to throw something away and this was staring at me.
View attachment 001.jpg
  What's a girl to do? I have to keep her now...sheesh.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll need to teach me about these soiless grow mediums !-- Is it like hydro ebb and flow or do U just water with a nute solution regularly ?-- Running aero - I have a decent understanding of pH and ppms !-- When I'm allowed to grow without threat of jail I might need to know this stuff !-- I get by raising popcorn with my Baby Mommas but they want to be big plants one day !-- Lights -Lifespan what kind of light do U  use !-- My peeps got to school me !-- When prohibition ends I be representing the O.F.C. down here -- I want to make U proud ! --


----------



## giggy

believe me bro this med is bad a**, it has made me sick a couple times. i'll take the last friday evening. i got a call from the state health dept. yesterday they were making sure i was being treated. asked me where i got it from, so i told them from mowing the yard, i sure wasn't gonna tell them from being in the woods checking my plants. keef as soon as i feel a little better i'm gonna finish my new setup and get some cuttings from that white elephant. i thought when you said white elephant i thought it was the white widow x purple elephant, i didn't realize it was ww x te. i also looked in my seed box yesterday and i still have 3 beans to boot. that white elephant has bud sites all over it too, so when i do get cuttings i'll have to veg it pretty hard to revert it back. i hope i don't stress it to bad. speaking of herm, one of my jack the rippers is a herm and i believe it is going to get death roll. that is the reason the jack the rippers and dream reapers are way away from everything else. the two ghost train haze males are making pollen and i'm collecting it for the two female gth, and i believe i'll go ahead and get the white elephant and white widow x big bud while i'm at it. well i got to get ready to go, yall stay safe, peace.


----------



## giggy

rose i'm lucky to have a grand daughter that is smart enough to go to school and learn, she is studying to be a chemical engineer. if i had been smart when i came home from the navy, i would have taken dad's offer. he offered to pay everything if i and my brother would have gone but we both decided to go to work.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --- I bred that Tranquil Elephantizer male to my White Widow !- The two names that came to mind were White Elephant and Tranquil Widow - I didn't bother the research the names !-- Later I found out there was already was a White Elephant !-- I don't have one yet and won't know how it smokes till fall - The Gloman all over it though !-- He be cloning the Hell out that thing !-- The mother of your plant clones real easy and revegges like a dream - on the father's side the T.E. clones good but doesn't like to revegg!- Hey Rose - Good morning - it would be a sin to throw that plant out it wants to live ! Send it to me I got room !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy - Eat that hermie !-- dry it in the damn oven at about 200 - when dry - U got belly issues so don't decarb !- Get some empty gel caps at the pharmacy or vitamin store !-- pack them full of powdered weed - I run mine thru a screen basket first !- take half dozen or so a day since they aren't very strong but U taking it for your belly not to get high !- start with 2-3 and find a dose that calms the side effects !


----------



## bozzo420

Giggy, since I got my tick I put down a tick killer every spring. Side affect was it killed moths also. They hide in the grass in the daytime. So it not only kills ticks but moths too. one bag is enough for a yard. I go all around my house and around my grow area.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Glad that the EM 1 is working for everyone. lifespan, RedDog from Sick Med is a friend of mine. We met in Spain a few years ago. When I saw him at the Emerald Cup, I gave him a pack of Blackrose seeds for some breeding work. I talked to him a couple of weeks ago and he found a male he has been looking for over 5 years. As to Bodhi's beans yes he is dropping new stuff at a couple of places. Great Lakes Genetics is a great place.


----------



## Keef

I kilt a whole pack of Williams  Wonder seed just like that !-- didn't even have to try !-- The seed were good but I wasn't !-- If I could kick my own a**- I would !-- I got sloppy !--then again maybe Karma was telling me it just wasn't my time to have WW !- I would have just abused a WW female !- chopping her into pieces repeatedly !- -  Another time Willy !  Umbra -- looks like I only end up with 2 of your Blueberry Blast one being that trifoliate !-- I sterilized my soil this time to start seed -- could I have made it toxic ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, I have no idea what happened to your soil. If you do FFOF soil, I wouldn't add anything for 2 weeks, then if you want, you can just do the hydro nutes. Soil can be used organically or as an inert medium just like a soilless mix. I think folks over think this stuff and it becomes a psych out game.


----------



## Keef

Well I been told that when U identify a weakness make it a strong point !-- I got a sack of brickweed seed and I plan to get comfortable germing !--


----------



## Keef

Yesterday - My wife ,the notorious RWS, was checking cuts for roots in one of the aero veg boxes !-- She's the boss of veg. and I will fight if U mess with my bloom !-- Anyway - The woman left the pumps in veg off !- They were off for 6 hours before I wondered in and fixed the problem !-- Weed is hard to kill!- Roots just hanging there !-- Today there is no sign of a problem !-- Umbra - I got those 2 Blueberry Blast in aero -- Once I got a viable plant in aero - I got it !-- "Trips"-- That freak that produces 3 leaves at a time instead of two is thriving along with the normal one !-- If either is a girl - I got it !--


----------



## yooper420

upload failed, as usual


----------



## Keef

What's upload mean Yoop ?-- I'm bout to upload my pipe and burn a little !


----------



## Keef

Was digging around in the garage this morning and I'm pretty sure I don't have one of them photo buckets either !--


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Ya'll need to teach me about these soiless grow mediums !-- Is it like hydro ebb and flow or do U just water with a nute solution regularly ?-- Running aero - I have a decent understanding of pH and ppms !-- When I'm allowed to grow without threat of jail I might need to know this stuff !-- I get by raising popcorn with my Baby Mommas but they want to be big plants one day !-- Lights -Lifespan what kind of light do U  use !-- My peeps got to school me !-- When prohibition ends I be representing the O.F.C. down here -- I want to make U proud ! --


running 10 nanolux DE fixtures


umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Glad that the EM 1 is working for everyone. lifespan, RedDog from Sick Med is a friend of mine. We met in Spain a few years ago. When I saw him at the Emerald Cup, I gave him a pack of Blackrose seeds for some breeding work. I talked to him a couple of weeks ago and he found a male he has been looking for over 5 years. As to Bodhi's beans yes he is dropping new stuff at a couple of places. Great Lakes Genetics is a great place.


smart guys over there at SMS, do you know whats in the worx with that male? the older bodhi stuff is what i think im hunting. ill have to look at what new strains hes put together now, thanx


----------



## Keef

I know they be some Organic tree hugging Hippy types around ( Rose) but I know a guy who has "experience" and -- there is a very good chance he can make a polypoid !-- Any body got anything to say good or bad to say !- I want to know what would be the best base variety for such a venture ?-


----------



## Kraven

evening y'all...packing a bowl and settling in to read.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hey kraven ill join ya


----------



## Kraven

:48:


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !- Hey Sweet !- what's up ya'll ?-- Hey Sweet what made U decide to grow Autos ?--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Had to shut up my grow due to unforeseen sh1t . So now I'm in a .8mx.8m box so they suit it better, I veg some photos at the same time and pass them off to a friend . We are both very space limited so only the best gets to a flower room the rest goes outside. I also like how easy they are.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, I resemble that remark.

I can't help you develop a triploid or polyoid or any type of oids. lol

Sweet you think outdoors is easy? I think it is hard. But so much fun I can't believe it.

Good evening Kraven.


----------



## Keef

We all got reasons for our growing techniques !-- I feel fortunate to have 4 sq. meters of bloom and about one sq. meter of veg. !-- In other words a bath tub sized veg and a walk in past sized bloom !- I make it work !-- My girl's aren't but about 12-18 inches at harvest but who said weed had to be 8 ft. Tall ?--  Some is better than none !-- I'm the black sheep of the O.F.C. for bringing up the unspeakable Geneticly Modified Weed !-- Don't care !-  If you've ever eaten strawberries or seedless watermelon - U ingested stuff made with the same process - many fruits and veggies !


----------



## Keef

Don't U worry bout a thang Ms. Rosebud !-- Keef gonna play Prometheus and bring fire to the O.F.C. !--


----------



## Hippie420

My buds never get more than a foot above the screen. If they do, I've been goofing off. You'd love SCROG if you ever tried it. You're not going to get your two week rotation, but you won't need it.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

It's hard but it's all I got. And it does produce a different bud . I also like to throw the odd auto outside just for comparisons 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## giggy

good evening everybody, time for a evening burn yall join me. 

keef i'm not sure what i'm gonna do on the herm. if that one did then i'm sure that the other two will too. i was thinking of cutting the male part out and see what happens. there's not enough on them to get anything that's for sure.

bozzo i need to do something like that. i thought about red devil lye, then i wouldn't have to mow either.


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy - I was talking about whole plant Cannacaps made from that hermie if when U take it out !- should help the side effect of those meds !-- Sweet -- looks nice Cuz !- I never been around Autos or Feminized plants !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Next time your getting seed buy one and try it . I ordered a uk cheese auto and a lemon juice express auto from humboldt seed organisation today. 20dollar for 3 lemon and 24 dollar for 3 cheese . You'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Keef

Hippy - my grow space is so confined I doubt I could do a SCROG justice but one day I'm gonna have to try it !-  Sweet - growing like I do I gotta stick with regular photos for now !-- I'm not against other ways of growing or types of light !-- With the Power Po-Po at work I gotta use LEDs and a rotation seems like the way to get the mostest from the leasted space !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Ah I see ye I only got one light on now so powers no longer an issue for me . 
The current laws are pretty harsh round my way so I'm saving up to move to a friendlier land


----------



## Keef

Harsh as Texas ?- Dang all the pot pharmers moving to the free states !-- I guess me , Kraven and Giggy be about all the Southern growers left !--


----------



## giggy

sweet nice looking plant. 

keef i may just freeze em till i can make some hash, but like i said they are small. they ended up under to much cover. i really didn't tend these like i should have.


----------



## Keef

Giggy we got the handicap of having a legal plant count of ZERO !- It not like we can grow in the best of conditions !-- One day we be able to grow out in the open like the others!-- It is much less stressful growing inside than those outdoor gorilla grows of days past !-- Sharpen up them cloning skills Cuz !- I'm gonna go find us a myth to clone !-- I read somewhere that a tetrapoid clone can go for $1,000 each !-- When prohibition ends we'll blow they mind !


----------



## umbra

In Cali, the right plant to clone is like winning the lottery. But there are plenty of good plants and few exceptional ones.


----------



## Keef

Umbra !-- U probably figured I was waiting to pull this out !-- It's an urban legend - it has to be done in a lab !-- No !- it takes someone with a little knowledge - a few connections -and the guts enough to do it !-- The variety to have is not a variety at all -- (I said this so many times ) it's a plant !--- Let's say U had a Gorilla Glue Tetra that was twice as potent as normal !- Who wins the lottery everytime ?-- When prohibition ends !- I don't want to compete with others-- I want to force them to compete with me !--


----------



## Keef

I wanna grow some of that weed that will get U high just looking at it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all ye crazy bastages.  Lol


----------



## giggy

morning hopper and the rest of yall as yall show up. wake and bake is in the air. went out last night watching the meteor shower, think i'll try again tonight. i can see them before midnight but after will be better. since i'm not working saturday tomorrow night would be great if the skies are clear.


----------



## yarddog

Morning all,  up and at em early.  Last thing I want to be doing is going to work at 5 am. It would be OK if I was headed fishing, going on a ride.  Anything but work!!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

What do you ride yarddog?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.

                :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.  I am going to my highschool reunion this weekend... Taking Ecigs for the reunion..Should be a big ole fun time.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- need medicine !


----------



## Keef

Only reason they let me graduate from highschool was because I would scuba in that black water and bring back their dead !-- 540 out of 560 -- just glad to be there !-- Never been back !


----------



## Rosebud

I find i am in the minority of folks who had a good time in hs. We all went 12 grades together..small town.  My kids haven't gone to theirs.


----------



## yarddog

Sweetmansticky said:


> What do you ride yarddog?


Bikes are my addiction. I ride a drz400. It's a street legal dirt bike.  Have a 250 and a 650 sport bike. The wife has a little tw200 dirt bike. 
This is the 400. Down in a kaolin pit.  View attachment 229179


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice place for a ride man . Ye I'm a fellow addict! I've a yz450fi mx bike and a maico 490 two smoker . But that only gets out on special occasions !


----------



## Keef

Nice ride Dog !-- I need to get this old body in better working condition but I have no motivation !-- I had a little rice burner once !-- I'm thinking about getting another one -- I'm less than a mile from 30 miles of wild beach !- Been thinking I could get me a used street / dirt bike and take a ride to Smugglers Beach for a work out !-- School me on what kind bike I need !-- What U think a used one would cost me !- 200-250 CC is plenty big !-- 4 cycle !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Yamaha 250 f cheap as chips and reliable as a small pot


----------



## Keef

Thanks Sweet !- sounds like what I need !-- Being so close to the Mexican border U never know what might wash up on the beach !-- Two sizes of square grouper - Little ones that are white inside and bigger green ones !   One find a year would be motivation enough !--  I can see me now with one of them 20 kilo backpacks strapped on red lining on the way home !


----------



## yarddog

Sticky, I'm looking for a smoker myself.  Last thing I need is another bike.   But want?  Oh yeah I want one.  Haha


----------



## lyfespan

yarddog said:


> Bikes are my addiction. I ride a drz400. It's a street legal dirt bike.  Have a 250 and a 650 sport bike. The wife has a little tw200 dirt bike.
> This is the 400. Down in a kaolin pit.  View attachment 229179



i had a 95 dr 250 cut the top off the air box upped the main jet 6 sizes and changed the sprockets, wheelies through the gears after


----------



## Keef

Gonna be running my Reverse Osmosis Water system most of the day !-  it makes a gallon every 15 minutes .-- Span how U do your rotation ?-- I move mine on the 1st. and the 15th -- move a group to bloom and take cuts to fill the holes they left in veg. - bloom should be full again around the 1st.  This RO water was a whole new ball game for me !  Wiped out about 3/4 of my grow before I got it under control !-- I bout got this water pharming thing worked out !


----------



## giggy

I sometimes wish I hadn't grown up. Used to love my honda trailbikes. All I have now is big street bikes, but I bet my ol sporty could make a nice trail bike, but I'm thinking chopper.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Rose I have a high school reunion this year as well. I doubt I will be going, lol. I had a bad experience with my 15th reunion. My ex was feeling out of place. She told me to mingle and talk to some friends. I came back 45 minutes later and she had drank 10 double Jack Daniels. It went very badly after that, as she became belligerent. It ended with her passing out in her dinner. We left. Those were the times....lol


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Gonna be running my Reverse Osmosis Water system most of the day !-  it makes a gallon every 15 minutes .-- Span how U do your rotation ?-- I move mine on the 1st. and the 15th -- move a group to bloom and take cuts to fill the holes they left in veg. - bloom should be full again around the 1st.  This RO water was a whole new ball game for me !  Wiped out about 3/4 of my grow before I got it under control !-- I bout got this water pharming thing worked out !



i put em in every other saturday


----------



## Keef

I run 8 of the Mars Hydro 300 watt Reflector series LEDs with a couple more on order !-- Got a spare bedroom that is mine as a grow room 6 months before the end of prohibition !- I get my way - this or another close by house will be my grow house !--I'm thinking about running it all through a hash oil machine -- take it from pharm to retail packaged products !--


----------



## yarddog

giggy said:


> I sometimes wish I hadn't grown up. Used to love my honda trailbikes. All I have now is big street bikes, but I bet my ol sporty could make a nice trail bike, but I'm thinking chopper.


Giggy, pick up a used duel sport.  Street legal dirt bike is all it is.  An absolute blast!   I hate having to move  my 650 sport bike now. So heavy!   Only fun to ride it on open roads.  The dirt bike is where the fun is!!


----------



## umbra

I remember when a dirt bike was a Triumph 650 with knobby tires, lol


----------



## Keef

Make a good hill climber Umbra !- push that rear tire way back - some racing fuel - be climbing all up on top them handlebars trying to get to the top !


----------



## WeedHopper

Honda 305 was a killer dirt bike back in the day. Kawasaki 275 was one of my fav dirt bikes i owned.


----------



## thegloman

I had a Kawasaki 750 LTD that would blow almost anything in its class away back in the 70's   I cheated a bit though  I ran straight 104+ in it & the Kaw. 900's just dropped off like flies after a half mile.  Ran the dog S*@it out of it & got rid of it before it got rid of me.
hehe   The wild & crazy days of youth.   Good Times


----------



## Keef

Gloman in da house !-- What U been up to Cuz ?--


----------



## Keef

It's 2:40 -- Time for an Afternoon Burn !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I'm in keef


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Sweet !-- Been pharming my a** off today !-- got to move plants around and get a new box with fresh nute solution ready -- RO water has to sit for 24 hours then after adding nutes it has to run for 24 hours to stabilize !-- If not U be chasing pH all over the scale !-- Don't listen to old stoner Keef !-- I had to find out for myself !--  I'm gonna be sore !- Where's my pipe??


----------



## umbra

Keef, have you ever thought about doing 1 plant per box?


----------



## Kraven

Y'all making me miss my ol 'Wide glide, had a 94 that I loved, 4 wheeler pushed me off hwy 90 at 75mph in 2003 and me nor the scooter did well. Gonna by another when i retire so i can ride away from the crazies.


----------



## bozzo420

got back from cards. bake time now, then let them ladybugs lose.


----------



## yarddog

Looks good kraven.  I thought hard about a new dyna low rider, but bought the dirt bikes instead.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - how goes the grow room ?-- I could do that !-- The reason I grow a Sea Of Green is because I see it as one flat plant like Hippy's SCROGs -- instead of raising the light 6 feet above the bottom branches all I need is a foot or so of light penetration !  I guess another reason is that I'm an impatient farmer !-- I root the cuts get them up about 8 inches in about 6 weeks from fresh cut and off they go to bloom -- I try to send a box of about 30 of them at a time in a box --- these will later be spread out into 2 boxes having about 15 each !-- the last month or so of bloom they will end up back in a single box !-- Another reason for small plants is the 2 inch aero baskets I use -- The get top heavy in bloom and fall over !-- So from fresh cut spending 45 days in veg and a 60 day finisher - 105 days ?-- Staggered 2 weeks apart !- goal of 500 grams per meter - harvest a sq.meter every two weeks !- I think I can do it !


----------



## Kraven

People do not look, so I'm off scooters till I retire, then it will be epic rides on my terms....no commuting to and fro.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Kraven !- Nice ride !-if it fell over I could never stand it back up !-- Umbra I saw something that made me think of U guys in the drought !-- Remember when Bozzo said dam up the rivers before the fresh water went into the ocean ?--- The brother was soo close-- We can't dam the rivers!-- but - the biggest lose of fresh water is evaporation !-- They dumped 70 million 4 inch round HDPE  black plastic balls on a lake preventing the evaporation of 300 million gallons a year !- Brilliant !


----------



## Kraven

Thought i would share what I'm riding now.....BF Critical Kush @ 73 days.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Umbra, that sounds horrible.   Mr rb is staying home with the plants. It was 109* or something stupid yesterday. so far 102 out there now.  I am looking forward to this, it should be pretty fun. Harmony as in singing, and laughing is what my expectations are.

I have never known a woman to drink that much ever Umbra... geez..

Nice ride Kraven.


----------



## Keef

I'm having Chicken Etoufee tonight !- Went and got the wife a bottle of 100 proof Southern Comfort !-- She can't help it she has to cook Creole tonight !-- I had no idea this would happen !-- After Katrina , like anyone else who was there , we drank a lot !--  Shortly after moving here we took a quart of ice cold Pravda vodka out on a pier about 1/4 over the gulf !-- I do not remember finishing it !-- I mean black out drunk !--


----------



## WeedHopper

man Krav ,,,thats making me hungry. yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

What U think would be the best side dish for Chicken Etoufee ?-  Corn -Maque- Choux -- Creole Okra and tomatoes or - keep it simple with Cajun Collard Greens--- maybe some cornbread ?


----------



## WeedHopper

me like Cornbread,,,yummy


----------



## Keef

That's usually the argument around here -- I grew up on cornbread she grew up on rice !-- Red beans and rice ?- throw a brother a little cornbread once in awhile !--


----------



## Rosebud

Cornbread for the win, sweet corn bread..yum. butta...yum


----------



## Keef

Sounds like Rose knows about some cornbread !-- Cast iron skillet too !-- hot skillet - little bacon fat - scant table spoon of sugar in the batter -- pour it into that hot cast iron skillet and finish it in the oven!-- This is professional cornbread don't try this at home !


----------



## Keef

Rose let me know when U want to do some Cajun /Creole cooking I found the recipe file on the old P.C. -- I think U should start with a dessert !-- Bread Pudding with Bourbon sauce would be a good place to start !-- I remember U said U were allergic to alcohol -- it is ALL cooked off leaving only the flavor !-- Keef ain't steering U wrong on this girlfriend !-- it is da bomb !


----------



## Rosebud

I know you speak the truth Keef. I am ready. I would love a bread pudding. yum.


----------



## Kraven

Whew, stoned and haaapy. Sounds like everyone is having a good old OFC time. I'm headed off to bed, took one too many tokes. Night all and peaceful dreams. Wow, good meds, first time in weeks I can really say, " hey man I aint feeling no pain."


----------



## Keef

I'll e-mail it to U later Rose  !- U have a big weekend planned -- - Bontemp Roulet !!-- On the bayou that means -- Let the good times roll !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. happy fry-day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,

I am outta here for the weekend.. Going to see some good ole friends.. Have a good one you ofc.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Looks like I'm gonna be Kripple Keef today !-- Left arm not working right and I can't turn my head to the left !-- I took caps !-- We burning !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Keef try some difene gel with a little bit of a cap mixed in and apply directly to the pain. 
Worked wonders when I tore ligament in my ankle.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Enjoy your weekend rose


----------



## giggy

enjoy yourself this weekend rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks you guys...45 years.. I am taking lots of pot to share.. Going to see an old flame..or three. ha. 

Keef, i am  sorry you are in that much pain. Ice or heat? which would be better? Maybe get in the hot shower and stretch your neck gently each way. I am not a chiropractor but I did play one on TV. And then ice.. That sucks. i hate pain like that.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Have a great one Rose!!!!  Keef sorry about the pain a Big Fatty will help that.


----------



## Keef

I coulda and probably shoulda died when I hit that concrete hard enough to shatter my face - Instead of bulging the disc in my neck I could been paralyzed !-- I'll take the pain over that any day !-- I use heat !-- I may be able to get around better later !-- I hope to hear from the wizard this weekend about whether he'll take the challenge of making a tetra or not !-- There is no doubt in my mind he has the skill the question from the beginning was would he !-- Came to him with hat in hand asking for just one Voodoo plant !


----------



## Keef

My peeps !-- We got ourselves a "Maker" !-- gonna need some seed !--  A geneticly modified "Super Weed"-- It will take more than a day or two !-- 1- year - I'll have a tetra in my cloner !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Rose have fun. It sounds like a blast. Keef, the caps will kick in soon. Then the noon burn after that.


----------



## lyfespan

Umbra you wouldnt know where to get a larger fermentation container bigger than 5-7 gallons would ya.

View attachment IMG_0191[1].jpg


cant stand the thought of wasting and AEM-1 is the way to stretch my buck, so instead of 15 5-7 gallon buckets i was hoping for a drum set up maybe


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna be alright !- The caps kicked in and I was doing some pharming !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra "Trips" that BB trifoliate is finding it's legs and starting to kick it !-- When it gets big enough for me to take a 2 inch cut off the top and I have it rooted we gonna put the bottom in bloom and see what we got !- see if it's a girl and if it will convert from three leaves at a time to the normal 2-- I am well aware that some don't approve of geneticly modified weed -- I respect that !-- Don't smoke any !--I need advice on two varieties to cross to produce the seed to be treated !-- Making a tetra will magnify the traits of the weed as well as the potency !-- U guys know more about these things than me hook a brother up !  Do we go with a fast finisher like AK 47 or start with something else !-- I'd like something that could be grown inside or outside !-- Maybe mostly indica !- fairly fast finisher !-- A work horse production plant for extraction !-- No one needs to smoke something that potent !-- Hash on a stick !


----------



## umbra

lol keef. I have a strain from my friend TCVG that is called sh*t on a stick.


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> Umbra you wouldnt know where to get a larger fermentation container bigger than 5-7 gallons would ya.
> 
> View attachment 229232
> 
> 
> cant stand the thought of wasting and AEM-1 is the way to stretch my buck, so instead of 15 5-7 gallon buckets i was hoping for a drum set up maybe


 unless you are doing tons of plants outdoors, I wouldn't brew that much at 1 time. I would do 5 gal or so at a time. Once AEM is brewed it will need to be diluted even further, so 5 gallons will make 50 gals or so.


----------



## bozzo420

I started with one quart......made 5gallons of AEM with it. Still have 2 1/2 gallons left.
5 gallons is enough for a big  farm. It only has a 6 month shelf life according to tera ganix.


----------



## Keef

Working on only getting high once today !- Wonder where Yoop and the Hippy been ? --  I read about an Outlaw Tetra Cup in Michigan was wonder if they ever heard of it ?


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> unless you are doing tons of plants outdoors, I wouldn't brew that much at 1 time. I would do 5 gal or so at a time. Once AEM is brewed it will need to be diluted even further, so 5 gallons will make 50 gals or so.



im watering over 50 gallons a night and looking to have a full house EM-1 watering every 5 days or so. i have a ton of 5 gallon hempy buckets 50/50 coco/perlite, and watering with the EM-1 really helps with the health in the buckets. so now to bump up the scale, so maybe i will have to run a few waves of 7 gallon ferm buckets to keep up with shop demands.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> lol keef. I have a strain from my friend TCVG that is called sh*t on a stick.


Yeah and he had a awesome Purple Male,,cant remember what he called it.


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra looks like I'm gonna have one of those GDP- X - Black Rose after all !-- Hey this EIEIO stuff ya'll talking about !- inside water pharming ?- wouldn't help me any right ?


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry !- I am way stoned !- Hey one time my wife tried to make some vegetarian gumbo for a friend -- I told told her she needed to go to confession -- cause that sheet was a sin !!  -- I didn't mean that in a good way either !  Some things ain't meant to be !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah and he had a awesome Purple Male,,cant remember what he called it.


 His gorilla grape male was named Kong.


----------



## Keef

Some of U guys had a charmed existance in the weed world !-- When I got back to the states in 75 I asked a friend how to grow weed -- he said throw all your seed out the back door and don't mow !-- I started looking and found that fat book - Recreational Users Guide to Pot (?) -- Ya'll know the one !-- By the end of the day I knew what males and females looked like and by taking out all males and plants that showed both male and female parts U could grow that seedless weed they called Sensi !-- Saved the best brick weed seed I could get and that was my gorilla grow !-- I never had contact with another grower until I met these old Farts !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> His gorilla grape male was named Kong.


Thanks Umbra,,,yep thats the one.
He sent me some Blush and Skunk. TCVG is an great grower,,Crazy as hell,,but an awesome grower.


----------



## Kraven

Whew, just took all the ladies out and did a hude update on my grow, that was a bunch of work but it is really nice to handle each once ...sorta givin it love. well I'm smoking now, anyone wanna join me :48:


----------



## umbra

I'm in Kraven


----------



## Kraven

Nice, token' with a legend, one does not often get the pleasure :48:


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Count me in too


----------



## Keef

Pass it this way !-- The wife has to work 7p-7a - She ain't happy and shares the wealth !-- I find it much easier to deal with when I'm twisted up tight !


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Nice, token' with a legend, one does not often get the pleasure :48:


 LOL, that's what I say when I smoke a fatty with NCH


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 229260

Got the big boy tuned up for a drive tonight.   I want to get me an old skool bong.  This thing rips, but doesn't have that classy flare a traditional piece has.   
Me and Mrs Dog gone see how high this brick can get us. Watching Pink Floyd's The Wall movie tonight.


----------



## yarddog

Keef,
 my aunt be talking about this sensi all the time.  That is her green grail!!  The good ole days and all that. 
 When I get this grow harvested, we going to blow minds!  She won't know what hit her. Me either for that matter!!


----------



## Keef

Dog I heard that !- -- The wife bought me my first LED and a pack of White Widow seed !-- I felt like Jack and the Bean Stalk -- Trading gold for a pack of magic beans !-- I rolled a fatty and we went over on the dunes to see what had grown from those magic beans !-- When we had enough I stood up and the Widow pushed my happy a** off the dunes !-- Widow just reached up and beech slapped me !-- Two and ahalf cartwheels and a face plant later -- Wife come sliding down the dune on her butt -- slid up beside me and said -- What do U need to grow a lot of this ??-  Made growing soo much easier !


----------



## Keef

Dog U ever eat weed before ?-- take a joint - joint and a half each and crumble it onto a paper plate or something stick it in the oven for about 30 minutes at 230 degrees !-- find some capsules - empty them and pack with weed !-- takes about an hour to kick in with food !-- watch the clock and about an hour later fire that bong up and get toasted -- bout that time them caps will kick in !-- Saw Pink Floyd  in New Orleans !-- Pigs really can fly I seen it !


----------



## Hippie420

That's the way to make it if you want killer stuff! I made some caps the old fashioned way. They worked great but you had to eat four or five to kill the pain. Just one done with Keef's method made me hide under the bed for a few hours.

Back's been screaming all day. Don't know if it's the assing or unassing the van so much, but it's pissed at me. Got the Old Hen to slather some of Beemer's Botanical Balm on it. Feeling much better now! The bubble hash probably didn't do it any harm, either.

Got the front doors done today and should have the front speakers in tomorrow. They'll be slapping in the tunes next week, so the last semi-big hurdle is to run the #6 AWG wire from the main to the auxiliary battery. Soon as that's done, the carpet goes in. Got the pillows to make the next rainy day, and the soffit and light show to install, then the Hippie goes back to goofing off 'til spring when she gets a new coat of color and graphics. Gonna save up my coin through the winter and buy a nice set of 17" rims and tires.

It'll be awhile before I bite off another project this big, I tell ya!


----------



## Keef

Hippy U Old Fart !-- I been missing U !- I be glad when U got that ride right !-- I haven't seen Yoop around today either !-- I wish I could fix why he can't post pics - I'm afraid he gonna get so mad he strokes out !- I worry about him !-- So !- U gonna be up to growing some of this Superweed ?


----------



## Hippie420

I don't think Yoop will stroke out, but I do think he'll be heading for greener pastures. Hope he let's me know where the new home is!

The stuff I grow kicks the crap outta me, but I'd give the superweed a try just for S&G's.

I'll post up some pics of the bus when she's done, but you can't get the full effect unless I can figure out how to post a video. That light show is going to be great! Just shy of 100 feet worth of RGB LEDs on two color organs in a 4' X 6.5' area, an LED revolving light, and six STROBES! Should keep the MSP entertained for the duration of the traffic stop........


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to wake and bake. get your coffee on.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- How's it going Giggy ?- How long U got to take that medicine ?--


----------



## giggy

keef i took the last one last night. ain't nothing like being raped from the inside, i don't want no mo of that stuff. now maybe i can get back to my weight loss, that stuff took it out of me that is for sure.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFG , Coffee and a bowl of the Dark Devil, that really dark purple bud that was covered in trichs. Well I'm here to tell you it's a nice cerebral high. It smells fruity and it tastes sweet with a hint of spice, within minutes you can feel your eyelids slowly drooping and a nice heady buzz sets in. I like it, it's a good day time smoke for me after years of heavy indica's.


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !- got the weekend off ?-- Giggy I had the cat scratch fever once - lymph nodes in my groin swole up and I was on Keflex for 6 weeks - I don't know which was worse the disease or the cure !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.Slept in so missed the girls this morning there already sleeping.
  Where's my pipe??


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Good Morning O.F.C.Slept in so missed the girls this morning there already sleeping.
> Where's my pipe??



bro it's good to sleep in, i slept in till 6:00 this morn.


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !-- guess we have to do the Wake and Bake all over !-- Giggy -- so there's more than one O.F.C. !-- Mane it's just another branch of the family tree !-- I'm glad to see other peeps drop in over there sometime - I feel like I haven't been over there enough supporting my friends thread ! I hope some of the guys from the other branch of the family will visit us here too !


----------



## mrcane

Yep Sleeping in is good. But I do like putting the girls to bed at 6:00 am.Oh well, will see them this evening...
  Morning Keef   :joint:


----------



## Keef

Cane I know running my lights at night would save a few bucks but I run mine veg - 6am until midnight and bloom from 8am - 8pm -- I want the light on during my waking hours !  Always something needs to be done !


----------



## giggy

last winter i ran at night time 6:30 pm to 6"30 am so i could check on them and use the light heat for them. i like them to run during my wake time too, but it was too damn cold last winter.


----------



## giggy

anybody seen joe36? i'm wondering about his seeds4free order. i have seen that site but never known anybody to deal with them.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Morning Cane !-- guess we have to do the Wake and Bake all over !-- Giggy -- so there's more than one O.F.C. !-- Mane it's just another branch of the family tree !-- I'm glad to see other peeps drop in over there sometime - I feel like I haven't been over there enough supporting my friends thread ! I hope some of the guys from the other branch of the family will visit us here too !


 I popped over there long enough to read a couple of threads. No place for me! I'd be wanting to reach through the screen and choke some MF'ers, and I'm just a peace loving old hippie!
Arrogance is one thing. Rudeness is another.


----------



## Kraven

Enjoying family, its brother in-laws Bday so we smoking and eating and playing with the nephew. Plenty of good food and laughs to be had.


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna warm this pipe up !-- Not getting around as well as I hoped today !- I think I'm gonna just lay up for the rest of the weekend !- Push it too hard and U be down longer !-- So we burning ?


----------



## umbra

Last night was a difficult one. Very serious pain in my right lung. Sharp pain with every breath. While not at full capacity, it is getting a bit better. Not coughing up blood or anything. Just felt like my lung collapsed and has reinflated itself. Going to take it easy today. Canna caps and edibles, no smoking today.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra that sounds like a Pulmonary Embolism, or PE. PE is a horrible pain every time you breath in, feels like your getting stabbed in the lung. Very serious, you need to see a doc, if you can throw a PE, a stroke is not far behind. Just saying from a medical perspective.


----------



## Keef

Listen to the man Umbra !-- This is how he makes his living !--


----------



## umbra

Well I just lost my job and have no healthcare insurance, so I am going to ride it out the best I can. I do not have a good family history with this. My grandmother had 6 or 7 strokes before she died, and she died from 1 of the strokes. I have CAD that is family related, and I suspect the COPD is as well. My father had COPD as did his 2 brothers. My mother and her sister both died of cancer. My 1st colonoscopy at 40 revealed a 5mm polyp that was pre cancerous. I have had colonoscopies every 5 years since. I also have my prostate checked.


----------



## giggy

yes umbra go get checked bro. who's up for a early evening burn?


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> I popped over there long enough to read a couple of threads. No place for me! I'd be wanting to reach through the screen and choke some MF'ers, and I'm just a peace loving old hippie!
> Arrogance is one thing. Rudeness is another.



ok i see, yeah it's not as bad as some others it is still there.


----------



## Keef

I'll burn with U Cuz !-- Making me dizzy trying to keep up with U anyway !-- Do your plants make it to Croptober or does winter get there before then ?


----------



## umbra

It looks like the best thing I can do right now is take an aspirin and go walk around a little.


----------



## Keef

One baby asprin everyday Umbra !-- Breathing treatment with steam regularly -- A long hot steamy shower works fine !-- Deep breathes !-- When it comes to cancer -- U better be eating weed daily !-- That be your cancer vaccine !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> One baby asprin everyday Umbra !-- Breathing treatment with steam regularly -- A long hot steamy shower works fine !-- Deep breathes !-- When it comes to cancer -- U better be eating weed daily !-- That be your cancer vaccine !--


 I already do 1 baby aspirin for my heart, but not regular about it as I should be. Been eating more and more of it.


----------



## Kraven

It is an issue with one of the 23 clotting factors, I believe factor 13 is where most people have the issue. This is usually easily fixed by daily wafarin or coumadin. Once the clotting issue is handled then the risk of a major infarc (clotting of the blood and tissue death below the clot) is diminished to almost 0%. Are you a vet? in most states there is public health clinics and this is the type of issue they work with, this and diabetics are there most seen patients. Please sir, find a way to get checked out, this is one you just cant ignore brother. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Don't be dying on us Umbra -- I owe U a funny looking plant !  --


----------



## umbra

No Kraven I'm not a vet. I take your words seriously and will do what I can.


----------



## Hippie420

Friend of mine had a stroke a few years back. Claimed he smelled burning hair, yet no one was around and he's as bald as a billiard ball.

Umbra, docs cost lots 'o bucks. So do funerals.


----------



## bozzo420

hippie would ya like to shoot pool Friday night on Irish road? friends shoot and smoke out .?


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo and the rest of the ofc. wake and bake on a gloomy sunday morning.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra I will keep you in my thoughts,hopefully you will find a solution, and possibly get some real answers to your questions, without hard evidence its hard to say what is giving you a fit.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFCl, smoking the dark devil and sucking down a cup of coffee, it sure smokes nice...all in all the auto was a successful experiment, and I got three zips to test


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-Looking for my mind -- and my pipe !


----------



## mrcane

YO Good Morning O.F.C. Waking up to a Chai  and some "effing incredible"


----------



## Kraven

Well bowl one was so good, got a second cup of coffee and another bowl, just chilling waiting on the maid to get here. She gets paid in green also, and she does a jam up job and it cost me a quarter a week


----------



## mrcane

Kraven good deal on the maid,


----------



## giggy

got no mo to pack the bowl with, got to get more today, sure will be glad when the crop comes in.


----------



## Keef

Found my pipe !-- Giggy U ain't the only one to ever smoke brickweed / bagweed !-- Some is always better than none !-- Go Kraven !--


----------



## Kraven

Oh giggy my friend, it if was a different world and you were close I would just dump a couple z's on you and call it good Bro.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- U save seed from bag weed ?-- I'm looking for a bag of seed for Merlin to practice on before making me a tetra out of good seed !


----------



## Keef

Kraven it wouldn't be the first rule or law U ever broke !-- Hook the brother up !- We won't tell !


----------



## giggy

bro i have bagseed all the way back to the 80's just not enough space and time to do anything with em. 
krav that would be cool but the world isn't that way for us southern boys yet.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - be careful when U riding dirty !--  I threw out a coffee can full of seed a year or so ago !  -- We'll have to talk !---- I want Merlin to be able to do some test runs before using good seed !-- I have no plans to try to breed some killer variety from a tetra !  It's just the one plant I want !-- I 'll clone it !--


----------



## giggy

ok got me bowl packed, yall join me. after the bowl i'm going out to the shed to try to finish what i started. peace


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Still a little sore, but feeling better. So my son had the same reaction as me. Looking like mold on some cannabis that was sitting in a jar too long. He dumped the jar out in the trash.


----------



## Kraven

wow, sorta glad to hear, mold is no good for the lungs either


----------



## Keef

Mold is bad O.K. !-- After the storm we both had the Katrina cough which had to be from mold -- We were in pretty bad shape when we relocated -- We leased a house for a year while we looked for a home close to the beach !-- The cough didn't go away it seemed to get worse at times !-- about a month before we moved I had some reason to look in the attic !-- couldn't tell from the outside but the roof leaked and the attic was full of mold !-- Took several months after we moved to the beach for the cough to go away !


----------



## Keef

So we gonna burn this afternoon or not ?


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> hippie would ya like to shoot pool Friday night on Irish road? friends shoot and smoke out .?


Shot a lot of stick as a youngster, but now a days, I do better with the big end! Sounds like it'd be a hoot, though.


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, what gave you the pains would have killed me. I'm allergic to mold enough I can't even take a penicillin shot. I remember as a kid, if I took one toke off of a joint with moldy weed in it, I'd go into an instant asthma attack. Felt like somebody parked a bus on my chest.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - Watch out for Hippy !-- When I was younger that's how it started when that old man with shaky hands cleaned me out !-- I beat him the first time but once there was enough cash on the line -- those hands quit shaking and he didn't miss a shot !--


----------



## Kraven

Yup...I been on both ends of the hustle myself Keef.


----------



## yarddog

My granddad is like that.  Just a drunk ole bastad. Till money is on the line.  He don't play!!!


----------



## Keef

My biological father used to be a hustler -- Different hustle but a hustle none the less !-- He would go to the courthouse and look up property that had a tax lean against it or just tax delinquent !-- Sell the timber on the stipulation that it is removed in 30 days or less  !-- Get paid and be gone before anyone even knew they'd been hustled !  Wonder if that old man is still alive !


----------



## ness

Wake and Bake to all.  Good morning. Just, wake for me, got to go to the Dr's, so, I have to stay clean for a mouth.  I never know when he will give a Piss test. Still going though 3nd party, that s***.:cry::  All, Have a great Wake and Bake morning. You, all just pass it on:48:


----------



## giggy

morning nes and the rest of the ofc. looks like rain most of the week for me. good news is the shed is ready for the now boxes. yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi boys, i am back. I went, I smoked, I danced, I danced some more, now i am pre dead.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Welcome back. Hope you had a blast ........... And a blaze!!


----------



## Keef

Morning Rosebud -- Sweet !-- Glad U had fun Rose !-- I know some want to leave a nice looking corpse when they die !-Looking all nice and proper !-- Not me !-- When I die I want to slide into that coffin sideways-- With it being obvious that there ain't an ounce of party left in that wore out body !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

U said it keef. We only get one shot too . So use it while ya can!! Ain't no good to ya when your in the box lookin up!


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> My granddad is like that. Just a drunk ole bastad. Till money is on the line. He don't play!!!


 As a kid, I always hung out in the seedy type bars, 'cause that's where all the action was. I couldn't count all the bar fights and free-for-alls I've seen, but they all had one thing in common in origin; The two P's. One P was pool.


----------



## Keef

Well I had a vision once when I was exceptionally high !-- I saw them find the cure to the disease of Aging !-- I ain't going down easy !-- I want my 30 year old body back !-- Sit around and tell people what it's like to get old !-- Grow weed for another couple hundred years !--20 years in the O.R. saw the advancements that happened !-- That vision got a good chance of happening in my lifetime !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Glad You had a fun weekend Rose!!   My pipe?? Chai?


----------



## Keef

Since I live so close to the border I think in the interest of international understanding -- I should teach U guys some Spanish -- We' ll start with two words for today -- The first is " Jello" -- this is not a food - everyone around here knows that's the color of a school bus !-- The second is "Jess"-- this is not someone's name - this is the answer to a question !


----------



## mrcane

Si..Hablo


----------



## lyfespan

got some ugly betty filling my bowl this morning, shes a funny looking girl


----------



## bozzo420

I use to go to the bar with 6 dollars. 2 dollars for a drink and the other 4 to bet on pool. If I won, I stayed. Lose and its time to go home. Usually closed the place down with money in my pocket. but that was a long time ago. Back in my drinking days.I grew up at the boys club shooting pool.
Keef, the keef grow update. The seed plant is into the rafters. 8 feet high. The clone is still 18 inches below the trusses.  So height wise, seed wins. But the clone is looking good to. We will see on the last weigh in.


----------



## Keef

Span -burn it Cuz !-- Ya'll know I can barely speak English - but- I 've bought weed in at least 3-4 different languages !--


----------



## bozzo420

found these babies on some egg plant .moved 6 babies back to grow. I love ladybug babies. 

View attachment ladybug baby (697x800).jpg


View attachment ladybug (800x532).jpg


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Trying to get some work done before the heat hits. 105 or so today. Rose I'm glad you had a good time. Bozzo I like the ladybug.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - when does it start to get cold up there ?-- I saw hummingbirds yesterday - they headed south !-- does that mean winter is coming early ?-- I need to clean and fill my hummingbird feeders !- it seems they remember where the feeders were last year !-- Anyway- hope winter doesn't show up any time soon !-- Umbra U old!- U got to do outside stuff early in the morning or after the sun goes down !-- Looking forward to pics of the new grow room !-- Still can't decide how to set the spare bedroom up as a grow room when the time comes !-- maybe hydro ?-- add a couple of them Hell lights--generic for hot a** lights-- need to rethink everything if I'm gonna be able to grow a Texas Tetra !-- They veg slower-- 20% success in cloning -- 166-200% increase in THC -- need copious amount of water !-- I'm gonna have to learn to grow weed all over again !-- Superweed !-- I would even go back to growing in soil if that's what it takes !--


----------



## bozzo420

a dollar on the pool game was never a reason to fight. If they wanted to fight I would just say never mind paying me ,but I'll never shoot you again. Usually got the money. lol

hummingbirds still here for another month I think. but they are still here.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon burn ?


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I with ya keef . Bitta blueberry auto for me . What you tokin on??


----------



## Keef

Sweet - My White Widow turned 2 years old early this month so that's what I smoke most of the time -- I also have the Tranquil Elephantizer that will take it's place alternating with my Widow in my rotation at the end of the month !  Only had a taste of it before I started cloning it's a** off !-- I got a couple Umbra's Blueberry Blast -X-BPU and a GDP -X- Black Rose of his !--


----------



## Kraven

Mixing some Dark Devil with the Critical Kush, nice blend of highs and tastes, kinda trippy with a couch lock. A great nighttime relaxing smoke.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice sounds amazing!!


----------



## Kraven

Yea the Dark Devil is nice, it's heady and trippy while the Critical Kush will just weave you into the couch...mixed them yesterday and like the mix, just got lucky on this one, first time growing the Dark Devil.


----------



## Keef

Kraven's Kustom Kannabis -- I'm sorry that's just wrong on so many levels !


----------



## giggy

good evening folks. time for another bowl.


----------



## Rosebud

I am smoking something called Love... wait for it..... I love it.

My body feels like an old woman who danced way too much.. Has anyone ever died from a class reunion.

Umbra, read back a bit moldy bud, yikes. Glad you are ok.

So the bad news is while i was gone there were 50-60 mph winds. One of my LA's broke with only one branch left. darn it.  Poor mr rb out there in that wind moving pots and staking. The only time i have really left all summer!!! Sheesh, well it was a good warning. will put up the netting soon.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U get that shed finished ?-What did the Doctor say ?-- Rose U a Freak !-- Don't go changing !-- Sorry Mr. RB had to go through that !-- I know he did his best !


----------



## giggy

sorry to hear that rose.


----------



## giggy

keef if your asking me about the doctor, it will be another 3 weeks for another blood test. i know i have been hurting more then the norm. i worked my back side off out there and i bet the rh was 100% stayed soaked all day. i got to bring my boxes in and set them up and i can get a start from there. i do plan to try for some clones from the we if i get it done in time.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - I thought U had a Doctor appointment today !-- Good Luck anyway !-- Don't push it too hard it'll just make it worse !-- I been watching Umbra trying to break into the weed economy in Cali. !-- I may be old but I can still learn !-- I plan to make a living growing as soon as it is legal myself !-- No sense in playing fair !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Momma told me 'find something you love to do and stick with it' 
Look at me now momma


----------



## Keef

My Daddy -- he say money don't grow on trees -- he was wrong !


----------



## Keef

I want U guys to know that my research into these polyploids has opened my eyes to questions I had about some varieties !-- There is a lot of B.S. on this topic too !-- If for any reason Merlin changes his mind or can't do it for any reason -- I can do this myself !--  I said I wanted a Frankenplant come the end of prohibition !-- Looks like I'll have one !-- U really should at least do a little reading about this -- come the end of prohibition - this is what U can plan on competing against !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Ill take one when ya get it goin but ill only pay 999 . I want the friends and family discount.


----------



## Keef

Sounds kinda expensive !-- Seems like a smart fellow would want to share a jewel like that with friends across the country !-- For one thing - what if something were to happen to wipe out your grow !  If a friend had a clone your plant could be replaced if not U screwed yourself !-- Gotta make one out of bag weed to answer some questions before moving on to good seed !-- What variety would be best for a tetra --Mane I think we breaking new trail with that question !-- Why don't we find out ?


----------



## Keef

Saw the funniest dog today !-- Lady said it was a Bulldog -- Shitzu cross !


----------



## yarddog

A friend had a litter of bull-shitzu's once. Ugly little bastats


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- What's up Dog !- Got a plan for the day ?-- I got some pharming to do when the lights come on !--  Some Baby Mommas are headed to bloom !--  Hey I got a question for the brain trust -- Anyone ever heard of Terminator seed -- this is not a company or a variety but a type of seed --- Little 411 anyone ?


----------



## giggy

morning dog and the rest, it's WAKE AND BAKE and coffee too. raining again, i know we need rain but i really hate the stuff. yall have a great day.


----------



## Hippie420

Holy crap! Where did the month go? My calendar (the Old Hen) reminded me the Cup is this weekend! Bet it's just like last year; hot and muggy.

Bozzo, you coming down on Friday night? Clio Cultivation is having a pre cup party. They supposedly have rented a bus from Blue Arrow to ferry people back and forth to the Cup, so you can park at Buddy's shop and don't have to worry about running the gauntlet down Dixie.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. You can send the rain this way .We live on the edge of a rain forest and haven't had any rain for most the summer????


----------



## Keef

Hippy going back just to go thru the free dab line over and over all day long !-- Cuz U been busy working on the van all month !-- Giggy we gonna have a front move thru in a day or so I can already feel it in my face !-


----------



## Keef

Giggy can U imagine ?-- U get to go to a festival celebrating weed -- and the cops don't be out there busting people ?--  Hey - Big story on the local news last night -- they busted someone with this powerful new type of concentrated Cannibis called Wax !-- Oh he in big trouble !


----------



## mrcane

WAX..Tried some sat down and went for a ride. Little to much for this O.F.


----------



## Keef

I think the wax came out of Houston !-- people around here don't know about stuff like that !----- Those " Terminator" seed I asked about about ?-- Something the seed companies are hard at work on -- seed that produce a sterile plant so U have to buy seed again every year !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

It's an evil Monsanto thing if I'm understanding it right. They did I to cotton to sell to Indias farmers and now they have to buy seed every year cos the seeds even if produced are duds.


----------



## Keef

Monsanto inspired I suppose !-- It just makes me more determined to lay hands on a freak polyploid !-- This plant could make me a good living for the rest of my life !--  Twice as much THC in the same amount of space !-- I'm all over it !-- I can help but wonder what smoking some of them flowers would do to ole Keef ?-- guess we gonna find out one day !--


----------



## bozzo420

I will be down Friday. party over at 9 so I am not sure I can get there .I have bu8siness to take care of . going to be a busy 3 days.  see you soon.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Sam the Skunkman was reportedly working on a similar project for the DEA in regards to the terminal seed project. This was something that I heard about in the 90's. It was rumored at the time, that the 1st HTCC was so that Sam ( his real name is Dave Watson ) could gather DNA info on every strain of cannabis and every grower for the DEA. Sam claims to have supplied Neville with all his seeds and is the guy who sold out to GW Pharma.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, why do some plants have hollow stems and other do not?


----------



## Keef

Umbra who do U think made that UBC Chemo -- Suzuki  who denies it for his own reasons !- -- or maybe Watson himself ?-- Do U think it was a stolen clone that became ChemDawg-- and other legends !- same plant different names?-- Science says to prove a theory someone else must be able to repeat the experiment and get the same results !-- or U just talking trash !-- We gonna find out about this !-- did U tape them back together Rose ?-- How much damage ?


----------



## Keef

That one article made me laugh -- the man say if an O.G. don't put out four leaves at a time it is a "Wangster "-   not a true O.G. !-- There's a whole new history about some of these varieties and where they might have come from !-- Looks to me they were mostly Chemo by another name !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, why do some plants have hollow stems and other do not?


 My understanding is they are traits of the drug type plants( hollow stems) and hemp type ( solid stems)
Keef it is hard to sort thru the wheat from the chaff sometimes. No I don't think it was stolen. I think the whole chem story of it being an accident is true. For all that breeders know, dumb luck can always out shine science.


----------



## bozzo420

was wondering the same thing rose.


----------



## Keef

O.K. then !-- Roll them bones !-- Momma need a new pair of shoes !-- Sometimes I win !-- I understand that it may take 10,000 seed to find another Chemo !-- I got at least 2 years before prohibition ends -- Plenty time to make another legend !-- Anyone ends up with a clone -- rename it and obscure it's origins if U will !--


----------



## yarddog

Man it's been a day!  These folks keep kicking me, this dog gunna bite back soon if it don't stop. Can't take but so much.


----------



## Hippie420

Dog, sounds like you need some stress relief. Burn a big'un and laugh at the morons!


----------



## yooper420

pictures
upload of file FAILED, once again.
Guess they gave up on me, as I have not heard from `em in about a week.


----------



## Keef

Mane that grow room is tore up !-- Had to stop for a smoke break !-- Doing my mid-month pharming a little late -- Need to take cuts and done !-- Hey Kraven-- getting schooled in air filtration ?--


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop, you takin' the bus or driving to the Cup? I plan on getting blasted, but I could pick you and Bozzo up from the hotel and drop us all off at the bus. The Old Hen and Pullet can give you guys a ride back to the hotel, grab my van, and take me back to the ranch.

Ole Pickel, the Sherriff, said he didn't even meet with the staff holding the event since he'd met with them last year, but he was going to make sure the roads were safe. I'd just as soon let the sober folks do the driving. It's up to you two if you want to take the chance or ride clean.


----------



## Keef

Hippy being the responsible one !-- Sounds like a good time Hippy - Wish I could be there -- Maybe next year !-- Umbra - I told ya'll I was a lightening rod -- I know U didn't do anything to those seed and I swear I didn't !----- The BB that makes three leaves at a time is most likely a triploid -- I have been around a microscope before !-- The one surviving GDP-X- Black Rose is also a freak !- It may grow out of it but "Trips"- will remain this way !-- Just let it be a girl  !-- Three surviving plant out of a test tube like some of U got !-- What's the chances one would be a freak ?


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Man it's been a day!  These folks keep kicking me, this dog gunna bite back soon if it don't stop. Can't take but so much.



i hope i don't get in trouble for this one. but this is true and go ahead and burn a fatty while your at it. 

View attachment 11102696_919274018135728_3993480503863419814_n.jpg


----------



## giggy

ok lets burn one down. who's with me? puff puff pass


----------



## yooper420

Damn giggy, that`s more then a handful, think she needs some help.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, you takin' the bus or driving to the Cup? I plan on getting blasted, but I could pick you and Bozzo up from the hotel and drop us all off at the bus. The Old Hen and Pullet can give you guys a ride back to the hotel, grab my van, and take me back to the ranch.
> 
> Ole Pickel, the Sherriff, said he didn't even meet with the staff holding the event since he'd met with them last year, but he was going to make sure the roads were safe. I'd just as soon let the sober folks do the driving. It's up to you two if you want to take the chance or ride clean.


 
Ole Pickel`s still the Sheriff huh ? Been there a long time. Sounds like a good plan to me. 
Will send ya an email.


----------



## Kraven

I down with both, and a smoke would be nice also.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> !-- Hey Kraven-- getting schooled in air filtration ?--



It's not worth my time to debate it with him, his point is valid. I have a very finely tuned system with a very minimal amount of 03. He is not going to convince me to change, nor is he gonna bait me by belittling my buds taste or effects. I can promise him without a doubt that he simply cannot get his hands on the genetics that freely flow between me and my friends, and my buds will certainly impress even him. Thats why I don't go on many sites, it always has to be that one guy that just thinks his **** is bigger and better than yours. Simply put, just not worth the time I have left for folks like that.


----------



## Keef

Had me rolling Kraven !-- I've seen your work !-- I'll burn wit U Giggy !-- 34 outta 35 cuts rooted in 2 weeks !--


----------



## umbra

I just took a couple of cuts yesterday. they look healthy still.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. wheres everybody at? WAKE AND BAKE time and coffee too. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 7am. Central -- Get up we wasting daylight !-- They's pipes, bongs and fatties that ain't gonna smoke themselves !-- Get some coffee and let's get to work !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Time to Burn....:48::48:


----------



## Keef

I'll smoke wit cha !-- don't seem to be anyone else around anyway !--  What's the game plan today ?


----------



## Hippie420

I beeze here. Gotta bail in a short. Tunes are going in today! Calling for thunder-dunders today, so I'll be playing Martha Stewart making pillows for the bus.

Went out to a friend's place in Cow Town yesterday. Couldn't believe all the crap that storm/tornado tore up last week. Trees down all over Birch Run Road, three barns flattened, several without roofs, one house with the roof and front wall torn off, and enough shingle and siding torn off of a dozen more to make a fly-by-night construction crew seeing dollar signs in their dreams.


----------



## Keef

Hippy take your camera to the Cup and post some pics.-- I'd at least like to see what I'm missing !-- Don't do any cameos cause we all know what U look like !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Been getting up later than usual. Lungs still not 100%. Lots to do though. Transplanting is going to be a chore.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- Push it too hard and it'll make it worse !-- Heal up soon!-- Another time - I want to try some more of your seed and see if lightening will strike the same place twice !--  How goes the grow room ?


----------



## umbra

The room...I am at a stand still. The ventilation for the lights is a bottleneck. The 2 8" fans wont fit in the space where we had originally wanted it, so I will have to come up with something else. Otherwise, it is done. Clones have grown out a bit and need transplanting badly. Maybe by tomorrow we will be putting plants in there.


----------



## Keef

Couldn't U just vent it into the attic ?


----------



## umbra

I am, just not in the same space as the grow. If you saw it, you would get it. If I were to vent it in the same space it would increase ambient temp by 40* or more.


----------



## Keef

U don't want that !-- What's your plan are U moving the whole grow inside ?--


----------



## umbra

no just finding another way to route things. Much of the outdoor is pretty far into flowering at this point. Most will be done before the end of September.


----------



## Keef

I'm about where I want to be for now !-- First goal was to get to the point I was growing enough to supply our household needs !-- Now that we bout there I can start to grow a little different- I can start decreasing plant numbers and increase plant size some !-- I'm coming up on 50% T.E. in veg. -- I got those two BB and a GDP - X- Black Rose - One of the three should be female !-- Kilt a whole pack of Williams Wonder seed along with others !-- Good thing I can clone !  --


----------



## giggy

ok my bowl is screaming toke me, so i am. 

keef you need to play with some bag seed then get the good ones. i know my seedlings stretch no matter what i do. i can put the lights where they need to be and will still have to support them. on my outdoor plants it is a must for support. after they get past the seedling stage and start to branch then they will start to support them self. this season i only had to support about half but i shouldn't have to any. 

umbra do like my buddy, add a big squirrel cage fan blowing air out of the attic. add a stove pipe with rain cap up just outside the roof.

it drys up for a bit i'm gonna play pimp to a pot plant. that way that ol green fat man can have some gifts.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U probably right !- that was my first thought !-- Still waiting for a reply !-- Tell U one thing -- The right terra even from a bag weed seed would be a force to contend with !-- but -- I just can't comprehend a Tranquil Elephantizer tetra twice a strong as I got now !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hey guys and gals , keef id really like to learn more about the terra!!


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, finally got done with the gardening and picture taking. Gonna be a big update in my grow and GTH #9 thread. Hope every1 is as stoned as i am


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Can't wait kraven . And I hope I am too!


----------



## Keef

Evening Sweet !-- Kraven dam U look stoned Cuz !-- Sweet -- Google --Cannabis Polyploids !-- I am way too stoned to 'splain that stuff !-- what started my quest for the Green Grail was a snipet of conversation I over heard -- as follows -- Yeah - Indica 50 -- $400 a quarter !-- 50%THC -- Movie Star weed !-- thought it was something that could be bred !-- Nope !-- She won't breed true !-- clone only -- and there is one type tetra that is the prize !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

On it! I'll be back shortly:fly:


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I wonder would it work with an auto?


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Pre treated seeds I mean . I know it can't be cloned , but if you could get the dose right so as not to kill em it could work!


----------



## bozzo420

Keef grow update. window shot. left one is the seed .right one is the clone. This is just what is hanging out the window. but you can see the seed is taller. the clone  more od a bush. it will be close on the output. like I said ,this is just what is hanging out. 

View attachment DSC04067.JPG


----------



## Keef

Cuz all I have to do is change the timer for regular seed never understood Autos !-- Don't they have to breed something to one of them "Rodilias (sp?) "-- to get an Auto?--  I see no reason U couldn't use an Auto if U had enough seed !-- U can propagate an Auto by cloning and it'll stop the bloom ?


----------



## Keef

Bozzo gonna need a chainsaw to get in the greenhouse !-- I hope they both produce profusely for ya!--U know though Bozzo - I had all different sizes and shapes of Widow when I started !-- The taller seed plant - might be a different pheno than clone !--


----------



## Keef

Sweet that ain't right U wouldn't want to kill thousands of seed to get something U can't propagate !-- Might have to give them triploid - Diablo Pink Kush a try I can clone one of them Terminators seed till the cows come home !


----------



## mrcane

Evening ...Smoking some  Blue Boy, Girls light up at 1800 hope to stay up:ccc:


----------



## ness

Just, came bye to say hello to all.  Got a Dr appointment, so, I can not smoke until after the 31st.  (piss test):banana:  Still have to go though third part to get any weed.  You, know that s****.  Just, hope, I can fine some.  My grow is not to good.  Got two out side, there doing O:K both females.  Two, inside not doing so good. I got lots of work to make my grow room better.  Just my 2nd, time growing.  Sometime, I will have to ask about feeding them better food.  Everyone have a great night. eace:


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> ok my bowl is screaming toke me, so i am.
> 
> keef you need to play with some bag seed then get the good ones. i know my seedlings stretch no matter what i do. i can put the lights where they need to be and will still have to support them. on my outdoor plants it is a must for support. after they get past the seedling stage and start to branch then they will start to support them self. this season i only had to support about half but i shouldn't have to any.
> 
> umbra do like my buddy, add a big squirrel cage fan blowing air out of the attic. add a stove pipe with rain cap up just outside the roof.
> 
> it drys up for a bit i'm gonna play pimp to a pot plant. that way that ol green fat man can have some gifts.


 At this point the intake will be the east facing gable vent and the exhaust will be into the west gable vent


----------



## Keef

I might do things a little different if not for power consumption !-- Round here U using a lot more power than your neighbors power company just might drop a dime on U !--


----------



## umbra

Here when folks get popped, its for stealing power. Here is an update of the outdoor. Coming along nicely.


----------



## mrcane

Ah! Very nice Umbra..


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 6am. Where is yo mind ?--


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest. wake and bake, but waiting on my coffee. nice looking pictures folks. to wet to even mess with mine at the moment.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All  Pipe??


----------



## mrcane

So took these last night ...See anything??  Ready? Wait? 

View attachment 819-2jpg.jpg


View attachment draw_0819-3.jpg


View attachment draw_0819-4.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Yumm!

Got a break from the hot & muggy this morning. It's a balmy 66 degrees out there. Hope the ladies out back noticed that winter is on the way.

The weekend is going to be epic. Beer day tomorrow, the pre cup party at Clio Cultivation Friday, and the cup Saturday & Sunday. Gonna be some confused brain cells bouncing around in this cabeza.


----------



## Hippie420

Oops! Already confused! Today is Thursday beer day! I'd better keep the GPS on so the Old Hen can find me.


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- some of us can't go to the Cup so U got to stand up and represent !-- I hope you'll take a dab for me !-- Love the pics guys !-- Why is it that different varieties have different shaped tricomes ?-- Cane's are flatter -- my Widow got medium size stems on the tricome -- the T.E. got thinner stems and look more like long stem mushroom -- Breeding for tricome size ?-- that's a thought !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Feeling better. Trying to remain focused and finish up construction today. Turned lights on last night to look for light leaks going outside. No problems. If I were to leave the door open to the grow space with the lights on, you'd be able to see it miles away, lol. Going to need some Method7 glasses, just to go into the room.


----------



## Hippie420

I'd be happy to do a big ole dab for ya if'n Bozzo will catch me on the way down. I don't need any more knots on my noggin. That stuff will but you in a tail spin quickly.
I got a good buzz last year, but due to living in this county for my entire life, I walk around in condition yellow. Last year was so mellow and the folks were so tame and friendly, I'm tripping the light fantastic this year and letting the chips fall where they may. Having a designated driver is the key to a good time.

I'm heading up to Buddy's place this afternoon to find out the lowdown on the shuttle bus. I read about it on another site, but I kinda want to hear it from the horse's mouth. Not sure why; Lord knows everything you read on the internet is true, right?


----------



## Keef

So Umbra how U gonna run your new grow room ?-- Run one crop from seed to harvest then do it again ?-- Some kind of rotation ?-- Hippy ya'll have a good time !--


----------



## umbra

No Keef, clones. This why we spent some much time growing out seeds, so we could do a pheno selection and take cuts. We have a few cuts we are planning on running. We will see how it all plays out.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --So kind of a nursery /-veg./ mother room  ?--


----------



## Keef

Save a spot Umbra !-- I think U know what for !-- Clep out of Microbiology and A&P on the same day!-- U know I'm not after - just any terra ?-- 10,000 seed to recreate Chemo would be cheap !-- If I'm right I need a male tetra of the right type and A matching female !-- Dare I say it ?--- An "Ocho"-- made by treating tetra seed!-- I don't think there has ever been one !


----------



## Keef

What am I saying - there's never even been tetra seed !- yet!


----------



## Keef

Hey did U know if U take too many Cannacaps U can see out the back of your head ?


----------



## joe36

Hello everyone from the OFC
It has been a while but just wanted to drop back in and let everyone know what was up with the seed distributer Seed 4 free. I would say that they are legit. I ordered, sent cash, $20 worth including postage and received 21 seed the other day; it took about 25-27 days from the time the money was sent. The seed look OK but we will see. I have had a black thumb lately and not had a single seed germinate in the last 2 tries of bag seed so let&#8217;s hope these are the ones. It is too late in the year for a gorilla grows and we have a surprise house guest so things may not happen as soon as I would like. In any event it would appear that seed4 free are legit although a very limited selection no feminized and the communication is poor at best. The package arrived about the size of a CD case, brown paper with no distinguishing markings. You could feel the seed through the paper so I would not put it down as to stealth but all and all not too bad. I wish that there was a us seed distributer. With a bit of luck Ohio will be next to go legal. It is a 1.5 hr. drive but.

Joe


----------



## Keef

Joe 36 glad U dropped by !-- I been having trouble germinating seed lately myself !-  Hope they work for U - there are some Canadian seed companies !-- Where's Rose ?-- How bad was the damage girlfriend ?


----------



## umbra

Joe, almost all us seedbanks require that you give them your recommendation. You must be a mmj patient and have a recommendation in a mmj state, or they will not sell you seeds.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I think I found why I was killing seed !-- What's a good seed starting soil -- Fox Fire - OF - or something ?-- Anyone got a technique for starting seed in hydro ?-- if it'll work in Aero !-- I be building my support racks for my aero boxes soon !-- Umbra asked if I could grow bigger plants in my boxes -- Hell Yes !-- but -- it is not time yet !-- I've mastered cloning -- I know water pharming -- nutes , pH, ppms -- I own that sheet !-- My seed germination skills suck!-- Certainly not a graduate of weed growing school yet !


----------



## Keef

I haven't even started extraction class but I got a question about RSO --- seems to me that many of the compounds that come across are alcohol and water soluable -- Would it not make a cleaner RSO by first soaking the weed in warm water to extract all the water soluable compounds - redry the weed and do an alcohol extraction with something like Roses Magic Butta Machine ? - would it not make a cleaner more concentrated extract.?


----------



## giggy

hello everybody. time for a bowl and ol lady time. yall have a great night and i'll check in in the morning.


----------



## mrcane

Good evening just back from some fishing landed a 15 lb King salmon :yay: Time for a little celebration Smoke:48:


----------



## Keef

Wish I was rich !--- I'd buy myself a party nomination for governor or maybe even president !-- Shoot I could even threaten to run as a third party if I didn't get my way and -- it's either me as your nominee or I hand a win to the other party !-- Yeah it wouldn't do for me to be that wealthy -- be buying and selling people and Influence like it was the stock market !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, it's red shirt fry-day, and it's WAKE AND BAKE time. now where's my coffee.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Weather messing with my face !-- Mane did I get lit yesterday !-- Might have to do it again !-- Been laughing about all the Eagle Ford Shale peeps that bought a house on my beach !-- Oil was over a hundred dollars a barrel when the bought now it's down to about $40 a barrel !-- Giggy and his coal people ain't the only ones suffering in the energy glut !-- Gonna rain today so I'm not doing squat !--  Hippy -- U gonna have to suck it up this weekend -- Yoop and Bozzo need responsible adult supervision at the Cup !


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef 4 president  

OMG what a (wonderful) world it would be!

LOL 

1st day of school wake-n-bake :yay::chuck::joint:

:48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Joe - Cane !-- President Keef ??- -- Probably not a good idea !-- I have some pretty radical ideas !-- Given a free hand I think I could bring peace to the middle east real quick !-- Nuke that Temple of the Rock - Temple mound or whatever that hill in Jerusalem is called !-- Nothing left to fight about !-- Iran wants a nuke ?- well let's send them one !-- Little Ignorant up in North Korea needs one too !--  Everyone says if Terrorist get a nuke they would use it !-- We got nothing to prove we got'm and already used them !-- What ever happened to them B-52s and carpet bombing ??- Another thing I would do would be create a new computer game !-  Sign in and they give U control of an armed drone and let U go hunt ISIS and other threats !-- Your drone gets destroyed the assign U another !-  Would love to see an 80 year old Granny becoming an Ace for shooting down tanks and stuff when she not knitting !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippy -- U gonna have to suck it up this weekend -- Yoop and Bozzo need responsible adult supervision at the Cup !


 
Don't think I know of any.......


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys are too funny. Been checking your thread out & think this could be an interesting & mind enhancing place to hang out. Guess I should introduce myself:  going by DirtyDiana because the song was playing when I registered. I'm definitely not in legal country. I've grown off & on for about 20 years in very small amounts & never really had much success due to the fact I couldn't grow enough!   After much research I started growing aero/hydronics. So, that's the basics. And, not too sure about President Keef! Depends on the alternatives I suppose! Wish I was with the guys going to the cup! You guys enjoy yourselves & have a dab or two for me!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi OFC. welcome diana.  

Keef, a good seed starter without nutes, just mychorrazae added. I used to use whitney farms but I think monsanto bought them.

hamster lewis uses Miracle grow seed starter. NOT THE SOIL.  He has used mg seed starter for years with great success.


----------



## giggy

welcome to the ofc dirty d. i think we all have used mg products in the past, we just know better now. top of the day to you rose.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. yeah its fry day. Not motivated to do anything, go anywhere, or talk too much.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hey dirty d . Welcome. You'll like it here


----------



## Keef

D.D. -- Welcome to the O.F.C. !--- Growing in a non-legal state ?-- U know U can go to jail for growing weed in a non-legal state ?-- Now that that's out of the way !-- Another water pharmer !--Hallelujah !--- Any problems you've had growing in the past -- somebody here got the answer !--Unless U like that lady at another place -- She said some of her plants were real seedy and some didn't have any bud at all and could we tell what was wrong !-- Hey Umbra -- got the depression trying to sneak in ?-- Just stay really really high till it goes away !--


----------



## Keef

Got it Rose !-- I'll try the Miracle Grow Seed Starter !-- Because U recommended it -- Usually though -- Friends don't let friends use Miracle Grow ! -- at this point I'd try anything -- I think problem was that I sterilized my starting soil -- never did it before and never will again !-- Something happened to that dirt to make it poison !-- Kilt a whole pack of Williams Wonder - Some of Umbra's and some from the Gloman and some of my own !-- I will turn this from a deficit to a strong point !--


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> welcome to the ofc dirty d. i think we all have used mg products in the past, we just know better now.


 Yeah, that's what they tell me. I've been growing buds big enough to choke Linda Lovelace with MG, Epsom's salts, and Shultz for years. My total nute costs for a full grow are less than five bucks, and that's in hydro.

If you don't know what you're doing, you can damn sure kill plants quick with it, but then again, if you don't know what you're doing, you can kill 'em with the expensive stuff, too!


----------



## giggy

You got that right hippie. For years that is all i used till i found the internet. And you know everything on the net is true. Lol
if i had't found the different soils it would still be mg.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thanks for the warm welcome. I do think i'm going to like it here. Keef, biggest issues I've had in aero is staying on top of my Ph.  Learned the hard way to keep a closer eye on it.  As long as I keep a check on the Ph, all goes pretty good. How about you?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, best germ rates I ever got was using rock wool cubes. Not sure how you'd be able to use your foam collars, though.


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, I've never used their soil, just the nutes. I never tell folks around here what I use right away. I just wait for them to get the "spun" look on their faces after toking up on my stuff. If they bring up MG, I smile and tell 'em.

All the talk about "flushing" the plants before harvest is pure bull, too. The taste is in the genetics and the cure.

Welcome DD!


----------



## Keef

I was fishing Hippy !-- I got dejavu all over again !-- We had this talk before !--U know whatever works for U is what U should use !-- When U gonna fire up one of them hydro SCROGs ?-- D.D. -- I finally harnessed the pH Dragon !-- but U better be checking every other day or so or it'll getcha!-- I put in an RO system and almost wiped out my crop !-- all a RO system is -- is a set of filters -- taps into the cold water side under a sink !-- My filtered tap water had ppms 230 ish with a pH of 8.5 ish -- RO water had 6 ppms and A pH of 4.7 -- I thought - how important could Cal/Mag be ?-- Very important in RO water!-  I use Botonacare nutes -- Cost me more than $5 a grow !-- I use 5 mils of CAL/MAG - 5 mils of Hydroguard and 3 mils of their pro-bloom per gallon of water !-- I call my RO water -- Kosher Water -- put a bubbler in it and don't use it for 24 hours -- if not you'll be chasing pH the rest of your life !


----------



## Keef

Rose -- I asked twice how bad was the storm damage and U didn't answer-- is it so bad U don't want to talk about it ?-- I'm sorry ! -- Umbra -- There is a pattern here about the mood swings !-- I have noticed that there is a correlation between the stock market and the kind of day most have !--It tanked the last two days !-- Have I mentioned how loaded I am ?-- I'm getting that old timers disease -- That second set of Cannacaps I took were for tommorrow ?-- Better get the duct tape out !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all.


----------



## mrcane

Evening Got this bud today, am, "Blueberry Haze" said that it would be a little UPI well I guess, been flying around all day


----------



## Keef

Keef is doing his happy dance !-- I decided to go thru the seed I tried to germ - take one last look before throwing them out !-- been 3 weeks -- There in front of god and everybody was a Strawberry Rhino seed with a 1/4 inch tap root sticking out of a seed !-- put it in a container starting soil and put it outside under a pepper plant !-- Need a mighty dose of green mojo ya'll !--- I have an active seed starting curse !


----------



## yarddog

Went out on a service call today to check up on 42 trucks we sold.  2 hours away.  Saw this old bridge and just had to snap a picture.  The south may be backwards, but I love the land.  Such beauty in the country side. View attachment 229529


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice pic yard dog


----------



## mrcane

I Miss the Bayou....Congrats Keef :yay:


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Cane - Sweet -- What's shaking ?-- Convinced the wife she had a miagraine and should call in sick tonight !-- I am a bad man !-- Cannacaps all around !-- Wait did I already take some ?-- Excited about that Strawberry Rhino -- hope it lives !-- Got Blueberry Blast - a GDP-X - Black Rose -- and hopefully a Strawberry Rhino !  -- One or more should end up a girl !-- That ole Texas Widow still be kicking and the Tranquil Elephantizer is about ready to take it's place in the rotation !-- No Williams Wonder - but I'll get by !-- Umbra bout convinced me I need some Gorilla Glue #4 -- So many choices !


----------



## mrcane

Anxious  That's what I am, what do you think of tonight's Pic? 

View attachment bud0821-2.jpg


----------



## Keef

What U anxious about Cane ?-- Wonder if the boys gonna be lucid enough to post a report on the pre- Cup party -- My kinda peeps !-- Have a party to prepare for a party !-- Only logical that there would be a post cup party too !


----------



## mrcane

I love a pre-party  Oh I'm not anxious   Just ready for these girls to be done


----------



## DirtyDiana

I grow White Widow too Keef. Would like to try something less Sativa though.  She's just such a hearty plant & I know her quirks. Will get you plenty comfortable too.


----------



## Keef

D.D. - My two Widow girls turned 2 year's old in early August !-- My first time to buy good seed !-- I started with a store bought aerocloner after a dog pecker Knat infestation !-- I make my own aero boxes and run a Sea Of Green rotation !-- pics on page 385,386 , somewhere around there !-


----------



## Kraven

Morning all you hippy stoners, wake and bake....don't make me have to do this a third time by myself


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Kraven, i am with ya.

I was looking closely at my LA's last night. TWO ARE MALE!!!!! What am I new??? thank goodness i caught them.  So, I guess I am lousy at sexing plants!


----------



## mrcane

Morning Kraven , Rose Time for some wake up Bud :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Trying to shake last night's cobwebs outta my skull. Took my lovely bride up to the watering hole for some libations, was only going to drive past Clio Cultivation to see if anyone was there, but wound up pulling in. Found a few locals I hadn't seen in a while. Ended up in the med tent, toking on some free wax. Went into a tail spin and weebeled and wobbled my way back to the ranch.

Haven't heard from Bozzo yet this morning, but just got off the phone with Yoop. Gonna pick him up at the hotel and be out to Buddy's place for the first bus to the Cup. Something tells me it's gonna be a splinter mission today. Gonna get bombed back to the stone age for sure. Wish ya was all here!

Between the bus and the Old Hen and Pullet, it's going to be a safe, stoned day.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, i'm alive. went to grandsons football game last night. wow what a game, good refs and we won by one point.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Feel like I got run over by Hippy's bus !-- Where's my pipe ?-


----------



## mrcane

Morning Hippie,And the rest of you early morning stoners.  Sounds like a busy day ahead hope you all have a Blast...


----------



## Keef

Might just live !--- Cane -- Have a Blast ?-- I got a couple Blueberry Blast !-- One puts out 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !-- I got high hopes !-- This morning my ole Widow stepped up and hooked me up !-- I'm not bulletproof -- but I could probably stop a few !-- Hey Kraven when me and U gonna get to go to a Cup ?-- Looks like if I want some wax -- I'll have to make it myself !--Going down to the local grow shop to meet your peeps and burn a little !-- I can't get my mind around people smoking in public without the Po-Po busting them !-- It's beyond my realm of understanding at this point !


----------



## mrcane

Sorry Keef :stoned: Have a blast for all those at the Cup


----------



## Hippie420

Talked to the boys. Bozzo's already at the cup, Yoop's outta the shower, I'm heading for the shower, and I'll be picking Yoop up in an hour. Both of 'em made it to the pre-cup party and got the same results I got - STONED!

Woke up to 59 degrees. Winter's on the way. Hope the ladies out back are paying attention!


----------



## Rosebud

Have fun you guys.

Yard dog that is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Keef

Caps and my pipe ?-- I get by !-- Some is always better than none !-- I'm lit up this morning -- took my caps and fired up my pipe !-- bout the time I got a nice gentle buzz going from the pipe the caps kick in !-- Took a couple Tylenol and just realized they were not Tylenol -- They was Soma !-- So here I sit stoned with the caps just kicking in and them Soma is on the way !-- might better duct tape my leg to my easy chair !--


----------



## Keef

Want to tell U something while I can still function -- Went to the store last night and noticed a " Found Dog " paper on the wall !--Lady say she found this dog at the intersection of ***** &*****--found dog - no collar -- could the owner please hurry to pick him up as he has been aggressive toward the family and other pets !-- There on the bottom was a.picture of a coyote in a box !-- I had so many questions !


----------



## Kraven

Darn Rose, that sure snuck up on you, it's really hard to tell sometimes till they really show mature sexual signs. Glad you caught them, snag a bit of pollen from them if ya can, put it up for a rainy day. So went to see my old hippy friend today and he parted way with some cannabutter, just had me a big ol piece of toast 15 minutes ago, will know in the next 45 mins or so if i got the dose right....his stuff is epic, he also sent me home with a big ol fat "Grape" bud, one from the clone line he gave me, it's gonna be a treat in a week or so. (recently chopped) I left him all my popcorn from last Critical Kush run, his to smoke or make edibles, my kung-fu is strong. So just sitting here waiting to see how his butter hits me. Hey some people drop by my threads, I did a big picture update a few days ago and nobody has come by, I sure wanted Rose and THG to see the GTH #9 and the other strains I have in flower...no need to post if no one is interested in what I have going on


----------



## Sweetmansticky

So jealous guys have a ball


----------



## Keef

Morning Sweet !-- Make some of Keef's Cannacaps !-- don't take much weed and lesser weed and trim work just fine !-- Turn your oven on at 230 degrees -- put some weed - I run mine thru a screen to make it easier to pack it into empty caps - from a couple joints crumbled onto a paper plate to a big pickle jar -- don't ask how I know but a pound of dry crumbled weed will fit in a gallon pickle jar -- Anyway bake at 230 for 30 minutes -- I always add 5 more minutes to allow weed to come up temp .--- This turns the THC acid ( THCA) into the psychoactive THC -- Pack that sheet into empty caps - I use the 00 size from the vitamen shop !-- Need oil on your belly to help obsorb the THC -- I use cold pressed -- unprocessed coconut oil !-- taste like coconut !-- I chase some caps with a TBS of oil - Can't focus Weed got me on the run !-- Anyway about an hour after the caps things get nice if U got the dosage right .


----------



## Keef

Wife came in and asked - What's on the television ?-- I said -- Dust !-- And the fight began !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, Keef, are you really here for our entertainment? You know, to keep spirits "high."  I'm interested in these cannacaps. Sounds like it could help my aches & pains.  Plus, smoking less would be a nice benefit.


----------



## Keef

D.D. - I entertain myself and if it entertains others fine -- if not Oh well !--  Been a pretty good day today!-- U truely need to eat weed in one form or another regularly !-I was on morphine for 7-8 years after my fall !-- Surgical Assistant for 20 years -- came around a corner too fast one day and hit a wet spot !- The fall shattered the left side of my face and caused 3 disc in my neck to bulge -- it gets inflamed the left arm don't work so well !-- So they threw me away like a broken tool !-- Only got one skill left !-- I grow weed !-- and the O.F.C. has taught me how to grow good weed and all the stuff U can do with it !-- All I got to say to the institutions that discarded me is --- How U like me now ?


----------



## Kraven

Yea the butter was epic, after about thirty minutes i just got real relaxed all my muscles just let all the tension flow out and drip to the floor, it was so good I made one more big ol one and really enjoyed the afternoon.....The ol' hippy's kung-fu is strong.


----------



## giggy

good evening folk's, hope everybody is doing well. time to burn one, a big fatty at that. peace


----------



## Keef

Evening Burn ?-- Well yes I will !-- Kraven -- We were just fine with a quarter pound a month and then these Old Farts taught me to eat weed !-- Good medicine !-- So then I need another quarter pound a month for Cannacaps -- I double the grow and now finally we are independent again !-- Now ya'll start talking about $3,200 CO2 - Hash Oil Machines -- Does it ever end ?-- Yo Giggy -- I got a message from the Gloman this morning -- He's kinda excited about that White Widow -X- Tranquil Elephantizer cross!-- He say even the fan leaves got tricomes all over them !-- Hope yours blows your mind too !--


----------



## Hippie420

Back from the bash for now. Glad I let the wife pick me up. We'd no sooner dropped Yoop off and was waiting for a break in traffic to make a turn out of the motel and WHAM! One car T boned a moron that was making a left. Damn near bounced 'em into our laps.

I'm not one for carrying tales, but there is a certain OFC Michigan member that you wouldn't want to try and keep up toke for toke in the wax line, and it sure ain't me!

Thought about going back later, but after the heat, sun, wax, and walking, this bed is really feeling good.......

Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like a good way to spend retirement years--- 'cept for the bumper car thing !-- I'm down with them fancy new cars post to drive themselves !-- I tell the Po-Po -- give the car a ticket -- I'm way to wasted to be driving -- it's the trucks fault !-


----------



## Keef

Kraven - check your e-mail !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I really gotta meet you guys face to face when I get stateside!!


----------



## Keef

Sweet - I told them that come the end of prohibition -- Beach Blow Out !-- I got 15-20 miles of wild beach that should be big enough for the O.F.C. !-- We'll get high -- Go chase down one or two of them wild hogs -- Get a couple kegs -- No !-- Kraven can bring some 'shine !-- I'll get the shrimp !-- This would be one of them once in a life time -- Epic Events !-- They mess around and let me get me a little plane -- I come get ya'll !--


----------



## giggy

morning to the ofc, it's WAKE AND BAKE time. coffees brewing and i'm trying to open my eyes. i slept in the last two mornings and loved it.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee a bowl and then back to tent to the garden, today will be an hour or so day, everything will be thirsty and hungry :48:


----------



## yooper420

gonna see if I can post pictures from my old laptop. just wasting my time. not gonna happen. back to the cup.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, OFC.

Yoop, talked to Bozzo. He said he wasn't a breakfast eater and I'm not either, so lunch at the cup is on the hippie! I think you've got him talked into some of those ribs you were raving about.

Gotta find those gummy bears. I know a cousin in Texass that hasn't tried 'em yet.........


----------



## mrcane

Morning all!! :ccc: Wake up...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Morning started off wrong already !-- Startled awake at about 7:30 -- Jumped up and ran into the wall !-- I need more coffee and some weed -- figure out where the flock I am - who I am -  those little questions !  Gummi Bears ?-- one day maybe I get to try stuff like that and maybe even smoke in public without having to worry about the Po-Po !-- Sorry !- I need to get high !


----------



## mrcane

Gummi Bears: Brought some back home for a visit, my 92 yr old mom and 86 yr ol aunt finally,slept like Babies....Gotta lovem


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !-- Hippy - while U there could U pick me up some wax-- some of that Shatter -- just to compare the two -- One dem pipes for smoking it -- some THC e-cig liquid -- I could use a new pipe or nice bong -- Oh !- A hat - a Tee shirt  -- there was something else but I forgot !--Thanks !-- Is Bozzo gonna get a crown as "Dab King"-- or is it Yoop ?


----------



## Keef

One pH pen says 7.8 the other says 5.8 !-- Somebody lying !-- Maybe they ain't heard of me !-- When I execute my phone I'm think a lying a** pH pen gonna die too !-- If I only had one pen or didn't know how to recalibrate a pen or have a way to double check -- I could kill a mess of plants right now !


----------



## Keef

Where's Umbra ?-- Was wondering if he got over the Mental Funk-itis yet !-- Mental Funk -itis --is a serious condition !-- Causes a person to go around going Funk this !-- Funk that !-Funk everything !-- Luckily there is a cure !


----------



## Keef

U would think the O.F.C. would be down with an afternoon burn but that's O.K. -- I burn by myself -- I don't care !


----------



## Hippie420

I'm down with ya, Cuz. Back safe and sound from the Cup. I could feel the rain moving in about the time Yoop's back was giving up, so all three of us wandered out toward the parking lot just as the first little drops fell. I was half way back to the van when I heard the PA saying that two nasty storm fronts were about to hit. I'd been watching 'em on NOAA, so I knew they weren't just trying to close up early on us.

Wax was burned, good friends were enjoyed, new friends were made, and another Cup bites the dust.


----------



## yarddog

Glad you had fun hippie!  Maybe one day we will have a Georgia cup!


----------



## Keef

Dog I would make a special trip to Georgia to attend the Cup they had !-- The guys from the free states can get together and have a throwdown at a Festival celebrating weed !-- Our time will come my Southern Cousins !--  Hey !- South by Southwest music festival held in Austin every year could be an epic event if they would only let U smoke a little weed !-- The New Orleans Mardi Gras would be nirvana if dem Po-Po on horses wouldn't chase U down like a criminal - for a tore up ole fatty that didn't have many tokes left in it anyway !-- good luck finding it too Tonto !  Hippy did U buy me something ?-- I like to get high !


----------



## Hippie420

I got ya the same thing I did last year, Cuz.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE ts, it's time to get the day started. had my bowl and now having me coffee. this week dry and like fall, gonna be nice for sure.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hippy hooked me up again !-- U a good man Hippy !-- I gotta find my pipe and get right !-- Walking into these walls got to stop !-- I need a time out - catch U later !


----------



## Keef

I might live !--- Last night I transplanted a couple clones that are starting to root into peat cups and soil !-- No!- I have not converted and become a card carrying dirt farmer !--  The T.E. and my black line Widow have never got to travel so I'm planning on sending them on a little field trip !--they just travel better in dirt than with bare roots !-- Swapping clones ?-- is that against da law ?--


----------



## umbra

I'm here and around...just needed a break


I've got such a mess between my ears
 like dishes in the sink
 stuff I don't believe just tumbles in
 until I don't have room to think.
 All my failures are on display
 broken dreams of yesterday,
 stuff I should have thrown away
 but I've kept it here instead.
 I've got to empty out the inside of my head.

This could be a room with such a view
 but its covered up with junk,
 blocking where the light comes through 
 so it keeps me in this funk.
 These dark clouds are stowed away
 just in case of a sunny day.
 I could stand in the pouring rain
 of every tear I've ever shed.
 I've got to empty out the inside of my head.

I'd like to turn this place into my home
 rather than some place that I dread,
 because it's the only room that's mine alone
 and I'll live here until I'm dead.
 I sort through what I have found,
 the stuff that works, I'll keep around
 but I can't live weighted down
 by every cruel word they've said.
 I've got to empty out the inside of my head.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I had to learn about how the mind works when mine got broken !-- I put the things that will only cause me pain if I let them out!-- I keep them locked behind a door in my mind with a sign that says - Do not open !-- Things still seep out sometimes and it can take an effort to say-- I WILL NOT think about that !---I know what's in the boxes !-- I just refuse to think about the horrors locked in those boxes !-- I know it is there and that these thing did happen -- but I refuse to take those memories  out and let them run around -- Nothing good ever comes from it ! Good Luck my friend !- One thing though everything changes -- this too shall pass!


----------



## umbra

I understand my friend


----------



## bozzo420

home baking...nothing like it.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Well said keef. Stay strong umbra!!


----------



## mrcane

It is a steady struggle to keep the monkeys out of my head... Be well Umbra!


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> home baking...nothing like it.


 So ya made it back home OK? Ain't heard from Yoop yet, but he had a little farther to travel.

Sure did appreciate having you two knuckle heads to party with. It wouldn't have been near as much fun without you. Bookoo dinky dao!


----------



## Keef

Wanna get high ?


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I'm down , welcome back guys say it was amazing


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Wanna get high ?





Oh ok, if we must...woops, already high.. Let's do it again.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

There's always room for a top up rose


----------



## Kraven

wait ............W A I T.....ok now I have a bowl packed and just ate a big o'l slice of canna butterd pound cake, that when you take a slab of pound cake and slather it in butter and then nuke it ten seconds.....Going for a ride tonight.


----------



## Kraven

That old hippy we know Rose can make some awesome canna butter


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice kraven!! Hope u nuked the cake before buttering!!


----------



## Rosebud

I bet he can Kraven. I love that guy and don't know him. HA.  Sounds like you are in for quite an evening.

Sweetman, you are correct, there is always room for a top off. Lets top off.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Here here !


----------



## Kraven

Whew didn't take much to twist my arm, so bowl #2, this time the Critical Kush....the Dark Devil is pretty, and it tastes nice and fruity....but it does not pack the punch I'm looking for.


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like I'm late. I'll double toke 'til I catch up.


----------



## Keef

When it comes down to it -- U either make peace with yourself or become a bitter Old Fart !-- Oh Keef he made peace with his demons and found out he about a crazy mofo but I like him !-- He's kinda border line good and border line bad !-- Right wrong or indifferent He be true to himself !-- One thing U can be sure of is he won't be putting on no eminent front !-- What U see is what U get !--- My only regret is that I have to hyde the weed.side of my life ! --


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Just cod it's pretty !! Sorry if posting two times is frowned upon but how can u frown at this?? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Wish nobody had to hide keef ! Would be a better world overnight!!


----------



## Keef

And another thing !-- Where the Hell is Rose ?-- There's a storm -- she says her plants were damaged--- Then nothing not a peep out of her !--- Excuse me Rose !-- When a regular contributor to the O.F.C.  disappears we become concerned !--  U better get on your 'puter and show us the damage and U grow such nice plants and let us know know U O.K. and stuff !  U coulda posted a pic or 2 of the damage !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> When it comes down to it -- U either make peace with yourself or become a bitter Old Fart !--


 Unless I'm unique, I think most of us play both sides of that equation on occasion.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- never mind !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef???what never mind?  So I was at my reunion, had 50mph winds, mr rb did the best he could. Then our daughter came home for a couple of days, then our computer went bust, and I thought you guys might be sick of me so all in all i was mia for almost a week.

I am back and me sweetman and kraven be smoking some dankity dank.  

THANK you for mentioning me. I appreciate it!


----------



## Rosebud

I think when you reach your 60's you re-evaluate your life. I was nice to our bigot redneck, call a cop over a roach, abusive neighbors for 35 years. I am done. I think it is wonderful when you finally come to peace with who and what you are and like your own company. It takes a long time for that..  I am not done yet, but i am not the people pleaser I once was.

It was a busy life, I enjoy simple things now...oh and a new couch, i enjoy a new couch. But mostly simple things like watching the bees in the swarm, and the squirrels and birds of prey, and everything else nature can throw at me.


----------



## Kraven

Nice, well said Rose.....budda is kikkin in now.


----------



## Rosebud

Enjoy Kraven! I know you are. Peace dude.


----------



## Keef

I would get high with U guys but the Sheet don't 'fect me none !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, that is a sad sad story right there.
 you and canna caps be one.


----------



## Keef

Rose that's just something my little brother used to say when he was obvious lit up like a Christmas tree !-- I miss him and hope he finally found peace !-- Wish there would have been something I could have said or done !-- but -- this time 3 years ago my baby brother stuck a shotgun in his mouth and pulled the trigger !


----------



## bozzo420

thank you Mr. Hippie. enjoyed the show. glad to be back home. but the t shirts suck this year.
 man can them plants grow a lot in 3 days. I'm making my last trip down the middle tomorrow for tie downs and em-1 blast. It' is getting so thick I will not be able to go anymore .


----------



## yarddog

I got me a magic pipe!   Never cleaned it before.  Been smoking resin out of it for about 15 rips. Been killing me!!   Just suck the lighters flame into the pipe and away we go!   Free smoke!


----------



## yarddog

Yes Rose, well said!  My wife just dropped the people pleaser mindset a few weeks ago.  Heads been rolling!   People will walk all over you if you let them.  Go Rose!


----------



## yarddog

Keef, so sorry to hear. I been so low before, that felt like the only way out. 
I always feel pain for someone who was driven so far.


----------



## Keef

August is a month of dread in our house !-- 10 years ago there was a storm brewing in the gulf -- We had planned a vacation at the end August to celebrate the wife's b-day at Gulfport Miss.--- We had no idea Gulfport would be gone in a few days !  I still had to carry my left arm in a sling because using it caused me much pain later !-- Did the best I could to prepare - wife got caught in traffic and by the time she got home it was impossible evacuate !--- Then Katrina came to call !-- Afterwards I had to duct tape my left hand to a chainsaw cause I had no grip in the hand !-- No one came to help but we came out that swamp with our heads up !--- The aftermath was sickening the way some people became animals !-- Taking what they wanted from the week !


----------



## giggy

hey everybody just checking in. smoke em if you got em. i'm spending the evening with the ol lady. as of 7:00 pm central time we were married 31 years. yall be safe and i'll check back in in the morning.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, that had to be so horrifying. You and your wife are survivors. I am sorry this is the anniversary of your brothers death. I have trouble with death by suicide. My gf tells me i need to get over it. That you aren't mad at people that die of cancer why would i be mad at a lady I worked with for 10 years that did that. I am still mad at Connie. I hope i grow up and get over that. 

We as a country should still be embarrassed at how we treated you folks after Katrina. Or I should say how we didn't treat you. 

Keef, give your dogs a hug and your wife, not in that order and breathe deep and feel that life in you. I for one am glad you'll didn't give up, ever. You are strong bull headed folks.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy Anniversary Giggy. 31 Years! that is fantastic. Enjoy and celebrate, you deserve it.


----------



## Keef

Happy Anniversary Giggy !-- Ya'll I don't have time to sit around going -- Woe is me !- - Life goes on !--I bought that house in Hammond  for $62,000 on a no down payment V.A. loan -- After Katrina I sold that house for $120,000 -- Used the equity to buy myself a beach house !-- Things worked out O.K. !-- I I have experience surviving a natural disaster on top of my military survival training !-- Drop me off in the middle of nowhere and I got a pretty good chance of surviving !!--Won't like it but I could survive !


----------



## yarddog

Today marks 8 years since I got my stoopid butt locked up. My girlfriend at the time stayed with me through 2 1/2 years. Been married now for 3 years.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, boys and girls. 52 degrees in the mitten this morning. Global warming my arse! Gotta check my outdoor gals. Bet they're thinking winter is on the way because it IS! This is still summer, damn it!

Congratulations to Giggy and Dog. When you've got a good woman by your side, you've got it all.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Happy Anniversary Giggy. 31 Years! that is fantastic. Enjoy and celebrate, you deserve it.





Keef said:


> Happy Anniversary Giggy !-- Ya'll I don't have time to sit around going -- Woe is me !- - Life goes on !--I bought that house in Hammond  for $62,000 on a no down payment V.A. loan -- After Katrina I sold that house for $120,000 -- Used the equity to buy myself a beach house !-- Things worked out O.K. !-- I I have experience surviving a natural disaster on top of my military survival training !-- Drop me off in the middle of nowhere and I got a pretty good chance of surviving !!--Won't like it but I could survive !





yarddog said:


> Today marks 8 years since I got my stoopid butt locked up. My girlfriend at the time stayed with me through 2 1/2 years. Been married now for 3 years.


thanks folks.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, boys and girls. 52 degrees in the mitten this morning. Global warming my arse! Gotta check my outdoor gals. Bet they're thinking winter is on the way because it IS! This is still summer, damn it!
> 
> Congratulations to Giggy and Dog. When you've got a good woman by your side, you've got it all.


thanks hippie, i missed you on the other post.


----------



## giggy

62º this morning in the deep south and the high is lower 80's. what a wonderful day. had my bowl and now having coffee, yall have a blessed day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning all ye Potheads. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

I have 73 degrees at 8:35am. Been getting in the upper 60's at night.  Yesterday I walked to my car barefoot and the grass was cool, at 7pm.  I believe the dog days of summer are behind us now.  The sun is getting that golden color to it in the evening hours.  Another summer, on its way out. 
Time indeed waits for no one.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All Lotta smoke here this AM and I don't mean weed... Wa is burning :cry:


----------



## bozzo420

lot of green pot going up in smoke .


----------



## Hippie420

Got a lot of fires out in the PRK, too.


----------



## Rosebud

mrcane, Washington is burning. The lightning last night was not helpful.. Never have seen it this bad in my lifetime. we had a smidge of rain..maybe 2 minutes worth.. no wind tho so that is good. This is horrible.


----------



## umbra

The fires in N Cali have wiped out 1000's of acres. I would suspect it will have an impact on the outdoor crop in a couple more months.


----------



## Hippie420

I was hoping ole Yoop would be by. I was stoned at the Cup (who'd a thunk it?) and I called him Pete twice. Don't know if he was too stoned to notice. He reminds me so much of a dear old departed friend. It took Pete and me three days to make a run from Flint to Pocono, PA, for a HOG rally. Did you know there's lots 'o bars between there and here?
Got out there with my liver still intact. Called home on Saturday night to let the wife know I was heading home Sunday. She put my (at the time) five year old daughter on the phone. Pullet asked if I was coming home today. Told her that I'd be there tomorrow night. I could hear the tears in her voice when she said OK. Ole Pete said he'd ride back with the rest of the club, so I gave him a big hug, whipped that little red Harley on it's flanks, and was in the front door of the ranch 13 hours later.

Pete, save me a hot spot in hell. Yoop, I apologize for calling you Pete, but it was an honest stoned mistake. Both of ya are great souls and I'm proud to know/have known both of ya!


----------



## umbra

I was at a HOG rally at Pocono. That's where I did most of my SCCA racing. Buell did a track day there. It was a blast. Helped my FIL do communications out of the pits for the SCCA races for 7 years.


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys really are a trip! If only I could've went to the cup with y'all. Bet I coulda up toked all of you! I'm a night worker, so I'm just now having my wake 'n bake, and I'm getting pretty baked! Glad you guys had fun at the cup. Lucky me had to work. So, Keef, sounds like you got a nasty head injury with that fall; is that your excuse for being so hilarious or have you always been like that? Rose, are we the only women here?


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> You guys really are a trip! If only I could've went to the cup with y'all. Bet I coulda up toked all of you!


 
If you ever saw Bozzo in action, you'd keep that bet to yourself! That man is flat out crazy! More fun than a rubber crutch, too!


----------



## bozzo420

thanks my friend. Really I was lost most of the time. I need a leash. Stop for to many dabs. fun time for sure.


----------



## yooper420

Who got stoned at the Cup ? Never saw one stoned soul there, now stoned to the bone ? That was a different story. Do believe every one there fit that description. Me and my 2 running mates (bozzo & hippie), well, that was a different story. Saturday was lost from the beginning dabs. Did get to talk to Motarebel, a bud from another forum. He won first place in CBD`s. Congrats Motarebel. I said Sunday, that I was gonna walk and talk before getting` stoned. Did not last long as temptation got the best of me, that and my 2 buds. Did talk with ? can`t think of his name. The rep from Rare Dankness, who sold me seeds last summer, how they turned out... real good. Missed his bud, who couldn`t come Sunday (car trouble). Told me to meet him there. Was told he was a young prodigy grower. Wanted some of his seeds. And a great time was had by all. Yoop (Pete)


----------



## Keef

Hello !- is this thing on ?-- Breaker- Breaker !-- Mane ya'll I been locked out all day !-- I was lurking but I couldn't sign on !--- Thank U Rose !--


----------



## Keef

D.D.- Life is hard and U need to look for humor where ever U find it !-- My wife , the notorious R.W.S. ( Runs With Scissors ) -- works nights--she's in the medical field and works weekend nights -- She is a silent member of the O.F.C. and can run a SOG rotation as well as me !-- I will admit there has been more than one argument concerning a problem with the grow !-- I call her my C.F.O. / research assistant !-- As soon as I don't have to fear going to jail -- I be paying the bills and she don't work no more !-- Giggy and the Gloman both have plants she bred !-- She called it the White Elephant !-- (not the same as seedfinder) A male Tranquil Elephantizer on a White Widow out of Amsterdam !


----------



## Rosebud

Glad your on Keef.


----------



## Keef

Don't know what we would do without U Rose !--  When my new device shows up -- I'm trying to decide how to execute this piece of Sheet I got now !--  Probably stick with the tried and true 12 Ga. !- but I never Blowed one up yet !-- electric match -- duct tape and a can of powder !-- This warrants more thought !- Boom -phone dead !  Did I mention I have a glorious buzz working down here in the dirty south ?


----------



## Rosebud

I just tried to put some guano on my plants it is too smokey and hot out there.. Drinking water. Won't be doing that anymore today...hard to breathe.


----------



## Keef

Stay inside and keep your eye on the local news Rose -- if they say leave -- LEAVE !-- Kraven - U have a bug out bag ready ?- I maybe gun shy but there is a storm out there !-- Hopefully U have nothing to fear !-- Umbra -- "Trips" that BB cross with three leaves is doing well - I have another one that is normal -- But - That one GDP -X-Black Rose is NOT a normal plant !-- U could not have sent me seed to 2 freaks if U woulda tried !--


----------



## Keef

Wife's friend wanted me to look at her car -- she say she lost the 710 engine cap !-- I just didn't know what to say when I see where the 710 cap went !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hahaha always gets me!!


----------



## Kraven

At least your wife didn't try to save money and do an oil change herself....first year of marriage and we were young and pretty tight financially, so she helped me change my oil in my old chevy truck and she ain't no dummy, met her at FSU....but I digress, so she decided to go to auto zone and get a case of oil, and oil filter and do her car as a surprise to me. I wake up on a lazy Saturday and tell her hey lets get your oil changed today, she smiles and said she has already been done, I did it but could not get the car to crank back.....I jumped up. My dear wife filled the oil all the way up to the valve covers.... she stopped when it was full.....just like the gas ......Right ? Funny thing was it took 14 quarts to fill it, she went back to auto zone and bought 4 more just to be safe. :48:


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven - U have a bug out bag ready ?- I maybe gun shy but there is a storm out there !-- Hopefully U have nothing to fear !--



yea set to evac if she slides in the gulf and heads our way, you know...."country boy can survive cause you cant stomp us out and you cant make us run we them ol boys raised on shot guns". I got a 45 and a buck deer knife....pity the fool that gets in my way.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Keef

Ran a fan, radio and lamp off a DC/AC inverter hooked up to car batteries for 2 weeks - while everyone else fought for generator gas !-- One thing I didn't have was a night vision device !-- I hate hearing voices in the dark !-- Some Jerky seasoning would have been nice too !--


----------



## Kraven

yea, Katrina kicked the **** outa the whole gulf coast bro.


----------



## Keef

First evening after the storm little before sundown I stepped out into the back yard and sprayed the yard down with a clip from that AK -- Wife came running out wondering what the Hell was going on -- Told her I was just sending a.message !


----------



## Hippie420

Just had to share this sticker I bought for the bus with my peeps! 

View attachment sticker.jpg


----------



## Keef

I wonder how far I could drive in Texas with that bumper sticker and not get pulled over ?


----------



## yarddog

Keef, how long is your driveway?  Yeah well, about that far.


----------



## yarddog

Thinking about a winter project. Ha-ha, the boss lady done said no this year. Alas, I can dream big cuz it won't get past that point!   
I think my next project will be a rail buggy with a Honda 4 cyl engine and transmission.  Cheap, light, plentiful parts, and fast when you toss 200 hp on a 1800 pound chassis!  Buy a Honda wrecked, take the drivetrain and vin plate out.  Rivet the vin number on the frame and we have ourselves a "highly modified" Honda civic. Lol. At least that's what the DMV will know!!!


----------



## Hippie420

That does sound like fun! Wish my damn back would let me play with stuff like that. I finally moved to a place that's got a chunk of land that's got all kinds of hills to make a great MX course for dirt squirts. I know better to even think about it, but think about it I do, and often.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> That does sound like fun! Wish my damn back would let me play with stuff like that. I finally moved to a place that's got a chunk of land that's got all kinds of hills to make a great MX course for dirt squirts. I know better to even think about it, but think about it I do, and often.


Once your blood gets dirty, you can't go back


----------



## WeedHopper

Buncha crazzy Ace Potheads. Lol


----------



## yarddog

Your one to talk weedhopper.  I'm proud of who I'm is.  Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

I know i be crazzy too,,but sure is fun calling other crazzy bastages,,,crazzy. Lol
Morning to all my friends. Im up early as usual trying to sneak up on Keef. He he


----------



## yarddog

Keef is awake I'm sure.  Weather he is in this dimension or the next is debatable. I'm up at 5 every morning. Drag my butt to work and play responsible citizen for the day.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## giggy

morning dog, hopper and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and now the coffee. we used to take our trail bikes and go camping/fishing so we said but we always had fun.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.  been raining and cool for 2 days. all the ladybugs are clustered in the buds trying to stay warm. I hope It warms up today.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Don't be sneaking up on me like that !-- I almost shot myself in the foot cause of that one time !-- Trying to find my mind this morning -- had something on it but I don't remember what it was !-- Where's my pipe ?-- Sorry there it is !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Gents. Haven't had enough rain here to even call it rain; a couple 'o drops and gone. Cold though. Weather heads claim it's back to normal by the weekend.

Bozzo, remember that Texass widow you gave me that I said had died? Got the list out. It's still alive and well. Doing lots better than the one from seed. Two best looking plants are those Chemdog 91's. Gotta get my butt busy and pull some clones off of them. If they're half as good as they look, I want to keep a mother for next year.

I think I'm going to flip those Hawaiian Afghani's I've got for seed stock soon. This year's indoor grow is going to be that GTH that you all have been growing. I'm curious as to how she'll work out in SCROG.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I kilt some GTH seed too !-- By spring I'm gonna be able to germinate seed in my sleep !- Bout tired of killing seed !-- When U gonna start a winter grow ?-- --


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Morning all, it's a good day!


----------



## Keef

I gotta get a couple T.E. clones in some dirt -- Gonna trade some clones with the Gloman !-- Am I allowed to say that ?--


----------



## Keef

If that was against the rules -- I was just teasing !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Hump day, lol.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Send all the rain you got this way. We haven"t seen any in months...TEA Smoke???


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippy I kilt some GTH seed too !-- By spring I'm gonna be able to germinate seed in my sleep !- Bout tired of killing seed !-- When U gonna start a winter grow ?-- --



I killed a few seeds this last time, too. It had been so long since I started from seed, I forgot how I got 100% germination. Back in the day, I've done 'em in dirt and in vermiculite, but the last time I successfully started from seed, I used rock wool cubes. Twenty seeds, twenty plants. Got one of those trays with the square inserts, a heat pad, and a dome. Only kept the dome on for a few days. Can't get better than 100%!

I figure I'll start the indoor project as soon as the outdoor crop is in the jar. I'm going to leave room for at least four or five mothers. You should see what those gals do after a couple of years of being hacked up on a regular basis. When you turn 'em loose outside, they go NUTS!


----------



## Keef

Well last time Green Santa tried hauling clones they died !-- We had a little talk !-- see if the fat man can't get them there alive !-- Told him -- don't make me shoot another one of them reindeer cause I got nothing to prove !-- This is a skill I need to be learn !-- I got a couple of those T.E. in bloom-- Mane it makes some tricomes !


----------



## bozzo420

those seeds came from IDK seeds. A Michigan breeder. cross of chemdawg 91 and the sugar.


----------



## Hippie420

Prettiest ones in the pot pen! If they smoke half as good as they look, I'll be happy.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Well last time Green Santa tried hauling clones they died !-- We had a little talk !-- see if the fat man can't get them there alive !-- Told him -- don't make me shoot another one of them reindeer cause I got nothing to prove !-- This is a skill I need to be learn !-- I got a couple of those T.E. in bloom-- Mane it makes some tricomes !


 Those TE are sneaky little plants. Bodhi has followers on a few different sites, but there is a cult following for these plants. They are under rated for sure. We have a couple outdoors that are so dense, just starting to stank.


----------



## Keef

The T.E. is a keeper that's for sure -- I've spent the last several months just cloning while keeping the rotation moving with my Widow !-- Got enough clones now to run a SOG of T.E. once a month !-- She starts cranking up tricome production early in bloom and the Widow come on strong at the end - thus the White part !-- Looking forward to what Giggy and the Gloman think of the cross !-- Gotta get me a clone of that puppy soon !--


----------



## Hippie420

Here's a couple 'o pics from Keef. He'll do the 'splainin'. 

View attachment IMAG0623.jpg


View attachment IMAG0621.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippy -- That first plant is "Trips"-- my B.B. from Umbra -- notice how it sends out 3 leaves at a time instead of 2-- that second pic is of a GDP-X-Black Rose -- it's a freak too !-- I'm not sure what it is doing yet !-- gonna be interesting for sure !


----------



## yarddog

Took me a second,  I see it now.  
You thinking about cloning it??


----------



## Keef

Yes Dog - in a couple weeks I'll take the top off and root it out -- when I got roots I'll send the bottom to bloom and sex it !-- if it's a girl - I'll let it run - find out how long it takes to finish and whether it'll keep putting out three leaves - learn about  it while the other piece keeps growing and being chopped to pieces regularly for clones like I've done my T.E. -- if it is a male --I can keep a clone in veg till I need it if I want !


----------



## Keef

Dog -am I thinking about cloning it ?-- Cuz run back to page 388--see what I do !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice keef!


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, tough day at work :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry Kraven, maybe you should smoke some cannabis and see if you can get back your bliss??? Stupid jobs. It is so nice to be retired. Sorry your day was tough. You get paid a lot more than me.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose is right on all counts!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hey hippie ! It's a bit slow round here tonight


----------



## Rosebud

Maybe we should smoke something.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I'm down gimme 2.5 mins to get something together


----------



## Rosebud

2.5 it is.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Ok I'm in 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOW you are fast dude. Nice doobie ya got there.  I would hit that!

 I am loading a pipe of something called LOVE... and guess what? I love it.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Haha I've been practicing! I love the rolls you can suit the joint to the needs of the moment, smoking with you legends warrants a big un! I'll post a pic the next time I do the sticky subway footlong!!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Oh and I finished at 55 past the hour it took 3 mins to upload!!


----------



## Keef

Already there !- Ya'll know I got nothing against anyone -- I got a question but I don't mean it bad in anyway -- When Dwarfs tell stories about their youth - Does the story start off with -- When I was little?


----------



## Rosebud

LOL
I love a joint, always have. When I was at my reunion last weekend I burnt a hole in my new pants.. Class act this rosebud.. Sitting in a care hitting on a glasss tube and the butt fell out on my leg... What am I 16?  I was ticked. did i mention new pants?

So now i am doing a safe pipe.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hahaha or do people that know them since they're young say "I remember when you were this tall" ?


----------



## Rosebud

Lol keef


----------



## Keef

I'm going to Hell ain't I ?


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Me too keef but it's fine , all my friends will be there , and I'm sure we could work together to harness the fire and brimstone into light and a grow medium for some bat outta hell sheet


----------



## Rosebud

Keef be cloning in hell.. I be worm farming.

Good night you guys.. Hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## Keef

I use a dollar bill to roll a joint -- I used to just get a bill out my wallet and presto chango -- there a perfect joint -- now I only roll with a dollar bill I have washed with soap and water -- I was twisting one up one day when a friend said - U ever wonder if a dollar bill was ever stuck in a strippers butt crack ?-- Ruined a perfectly good joint !


----------



## yarddog

I found a dollar once written on it, " I was in a strippers panties".


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, i posted this once already but it didn't take. keef i have a box going out tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## mrcane

Morning  Giggy  Wake & Bake  Long day today!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, boys & girls! It's beer and bud Thursday!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging this morning !--Having some trouble with my face --left arm is not working very well !-- I be alright later !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC.


----------



## Hippie420

Bet it's nice and warm where you're at. Cold and dreary here. We've got November in August.


----------



## Keef

Took some caps thing are starting to loosen up some -- Hey Umbra how's the smoke Cuz - not from weed -- smoke from the fires ?-- U guys move plants in planters around sometimes ?- I was moving boxes of plants around yesterday - I'm paying for it today !-- I'm thinking about casters some I can roll them around -- whatever I build has to be simple and cheap - I need 8 !-- Not doing it today - Hang out and heal up !-


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Bet it's nice and warm where you're at. Cold and dreary here. We've got November in August.


 Not sure if this directed at me or Keef? It's starting to cool off a bit here.  Right around 100 today and tomorrow. But at night it cools off to 55 or so.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Took some caps thing are starting to loosen up some -- Hey Umbra how's the smoke Cuz - not from weed -- smoke from the fires ?-- U guys move plants in planters around sometimes ?- I was moving boxes of plants around yesterday - I'm paying for it today !-- I'm thinking about casters some I can roll them around -- whatever I build has to be simple and cheap - I need 8 !-- Not doing it today - Hang out and heal up !-


 Hey Keef, the smoke from the forest fires comes and goes depending on the wind direction. Some days its bad enough, we get an overcast grey day, with the smoke blocking the sun. Harbor freight carries furniture moving dollies and we use those.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been a few days; caught up on the posts.  There's always something here that makes me laugh. Kinda nice to pop in somewhere & feel like the normal one!  You definitely need rolling hydro containers; it's the only way to go. Anything to make it easier. It's no fun getting old. All the stupid stuff you did when you were younger comes back to haunt you.


----------



## Keef

I got to do something different !-- getting old sucks !--


----------



## Keef

I have about 10 gals of nute solution in each 35 gal storage box - Since I went to RO water I don't change the nute solution -- 2 months in bloom topping off when needed -- I drag the 2 boxes ready for harvest out and clean them -- put them back in -- refill with nute solution put in another group of plants and do it again ! -- found an old pump and a water hose !-- next time maybe I just pump them empty before messing with them !


----------



## Rosebud

93* and SMOKEY.. with wind... Poor firefighters. I am so over summer. We have been socked in with smoke..how can you have wind and no sun because of smoke? we do.

Keef you made mr rb laugh with your little people joke. thanks.


----------



## Keef

Hey them two freak plants I got -- Those are natural mutations -- I did not do anything to those seed and I don't think Umbra did either ! -- Don't mean I won't ever do anything to seed but these are natural !--  Have to wait till they in bloom to see if they straight up act normal !-- Sooner or later I'll find me a Frankenplant !-- clone the snot out of it too !


----------



## Keef

Failed the spidermite inspection !-- Little Bastids done broke into the wrong grow room !  Pepper time!-- Keef's Hell Sauce ain't for eating -- way too hot !- put a bowl of it on a cup warmer for the night and close the door !-- be like a tear gas chamber by morning !-- I should have known - I brought that soil in for those babies !--


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Kinda nice to pop in somewhere & feel like the normal one!



And just what is the zip code for the state of denial?


----------



## Keef

Hippy U da man !-  D.D. - State of Denial ?-- Ha!--


----------



## Kraven

Crappo, two ugly days in a row, deep into a bong of "Grape" and it's doing it's job, feels like my head peeled open and I'm able to take it "ALL" in.


----------



## WeedHopper

What up stoners....lol


----------



## bozzo420

keef, the Keef grow of 2 white widows are kicking it into high gear. Along with other 3 clones. The vanilla kush is just a monster. 7 feet tall and 15 feet around. Could be my first pounder. Strange thing is the Holland's hope is supposed  to be the early girls. but they are behind all the rest except the Deep Cheese. The Deep Cheese may be growing in December.  A tall and spindly girl. She is going to have to do some serious filling in to amount to anything .I am just loving this year.  No mold makes for an easy grow.EM-1 and fans doing the job.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Delighted for you bozzo!!


----------



## umbra

bozzo, glad the EM1 has helped. Good luck. Green mojo


----------



## Keef

Bozzo -I thought U were a snowbird and came south for the winter !-- I'm glad U don't have any mold --stuff messed with U last year !-- Hope U have a heavy harvest of potent weed !


----------



## giggy

good evening folks, think i'm gonna call it a night. been a long day. time to burn another, see yall in the morning.


----------



## DirtyDiana

No zipcode in the state of denial Hippie!  You know what they say:  everybody likes a little *** but nobody likes a smartass!  Yeah, Keef, I have my boxes on wheels. I wouldn't be able to move them otherwise.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to WAKE AND BAKE, and get your coffee on folks. there is no state of denial it's a river. lol

you folks have a great day, peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Slept like a baby last night -- woke up every two hours and cried !-- No it wasn't that bad !- Yo DD what U grow !- I've thought about hydro but my aero boxes are so cheap and easy to build and since I got 8 I think I got to stick with it for now !-- glue a pump to a tile - make figure 8 spray mainfold out of PVC  - stick it on top the pump -- drill lid squares with 2 inch doorknob drill -- run a line of caulk around inside of lid -- and Done - Checkerboard lid has 35 squares - I don't have a plant in each hole but I think I would be slightly over legal plant count !-- if Texas had a legal plant count !


----------



## Keef

Why I got 8 boxes in bloom ?-- cause that's all that would fit !


----------



## Kraven

Haaa, morning all, call the office today and told them I was not coming in, I needed a three days weekend....been an ugly week. Soooo got my coffee and a bowl of Critical Kush mixed with the last of the Grape and I'm starting my wake and bake. :48:


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !-- They give U so many sick days a year -- Use them !-- I have to get a massive buzz this morning - I was flipping around the channels and -- there's a hurricane -- Katrina 10 years later - I don't want to think about what happened !--U see me headed north -- try to keep up !


----------



## Kraven

Yea it's starting to get me concerned, there is a real likelyhood this thing will be in the western Gulf by Tuesday or so. Hoping it falls apart, if not will get board, been a bit since I storm surfed.


----------



## Keef

I can hear the surf from the back patio at night but there's only one way out and I can see the choke point is one of the first places to flood -- When hurricane Ike was in the gulf a couple year's after we moved here !- We got spooked and ran to my little brothers house near Houston !- Ike found us !- We had ran to where it hit ! I'm a sissy man when it comes to hurricanes !-- I ain't afraid of much but hurricanes is on the list !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

HOt this morning.. Rain in forcast, yeah right... My state is still on fire and I still can't breathe and firefighters are still fighting the biggest fire ever in our state.

Kraven, sounds like you needed another day off... must be brutal kid...hang in.

need to EM1 my plants and then wrap them up but it is too smokey out there. 
Done complaining.. 
 Join me for a morning wake and bake?


----------



## mrcane

Morning All   It is finally raining here:dancing: Nice, home day, Kick it off with a little Blueberry Haze
    Morning Rose Been raining here most the night, hopefully headed your way!!

GREAT NEWS mrcane! Hope it comes here or up north to put the fires out..


----------



## bozzo420

yea I see them every storm. everyone is hold up in their condo, but one or two people running to the ocean . "surfs up". only times the waves are high enough in the gulf.

umbra, I used that EM-1 as a mold preventive. But you did not tell me it makes your plants grow like mad using 20% of the fertilizer I used last year.  Amazing  I love microbs


----------



## Kraven

I'm getting old, last time out was close to ten years ago, and my knee's ached for weeks after lol.


----------



## Keef

I'm not gonna listen to any news today -- put my music channel on and forget about it !-- I hope U guys get some rain those fires been burning for a month !-- This Tranquil Elephantizer likes what I do !-- I should have plenty of it soon -- Widow has been a work horse !-- Still looking for that Frankenplant for when prohibition ends !- -- A plant that produce 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 - grows slow but produces so much THC it is banned from Cup competition !-- I don't have that plant yet - but I found the neighborhood where it lives !--


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> You know what they say: everybody likes a little *** but nobody likes a smartass!


 OK DD, you can be the "normal" one. Hope it works out for ya!

51 cool degrees here and clear skies, Rose. Think I'll take a trip out to the pot pen and see how the ladies are liking the weather.


----------



## Keef

I thought I was the normal one !--


----------



## Rosebud

WOW hippie, that is very cool...jealous.

Here is a pic this morning... smokey skies and my LA's 

View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Fry day. I woke up and it was 90 at 6 am. I'm thinking it might get hot today. Our outdoor was been flowering for 3 to 4 weeks. I'm guessing harvest before the end of September. Last Friday, I wasn't feeling very well. It's taken me this long to bounce back. So with that said, wake n bake is some of NCH's chem 91 and some strawberry cookies.


----------



## Rosebud

So glad your feeling better Umbra.  I am so over summer.


----------



## Hippie420

Nice looking crop of ladies, Rose! The heat wave is on; It's gotten up to 63 blistering degrees.

Glad to hear you've got your frog back in the race, Umbra. Feeling sick sucks!

Keef, normal? Really? Where's the fun in that? I always found "normal" people to be quite boring.
Can't remember who said it, but a wise man said, "Madness is such a necessity that not to be mad would be another form of madness." I think that's a fancy way of saying we're all Bozo's on this bus.


----------



## mrcane

Looking sweeet Rose talk about jealous..Glad that you are feeling better Umbra. I am with Ya on Fry Day with a little Blueberry Haze.


----------



## umbra

I am anything but normal, that's why I come here every day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Good morning OFC.  While perusing Rosebud's 2015 grow thread, I noticed that Keef was admonishing me for being so antisocial and never visiting here....so I decided that I should come by and say Hi!  I am after all an OF.

To all of you growing outdoors, know that I am every shade of green jealous.  We will know Wednesday whether my sis's house is sold--potential buyer had some time to do due diligence.  I am trying not to be tooooooo hopeful, but we have found a place in Oregon that would be ideal for us and I am keeping my fingers crossed.  

Hope you all have a great Fryday (I like that umbra).  Take care of yourself--it only gets worse as you get older.  I think I am going to have a nice mellow Fryday myself and not get too worried about anything....


----------



## Rosebud

WOOHOO THG stopped by! You did find a place??? How far from me????


----------



## Keef

The Hemp Goddess came by !-- I hope that works out for U !--- I'm jealous of all these outdoor grows too !- -- One day we all be free to grow like that !-- Wait Hippy !-- I 'm trying to obsorb this normal stuff !- When U make me think about it I guess maybe I might be Abby Normal !-- Ever body don't shoot smart phones do they !-- Lost a gun fight with a alligator - who didn't even have a gun !-- Then there all that stuff I bested not talk about !-- O.K. so I''m not normal !-- Umbra feeling better !


----------



## mrcane

Going out do some gardening and celebrate I just spent 30k on a solar system for the house. should take care of 70% power bill with lights on... 

                             :48:


----------



## Keef

U know I be having some sun at the beach and the wind blows almost all the time !-- For some reason the device that connects to the grids is not approved !-- I don't even try to understand !-- These are the same people who made all the houses on the island be made at ground level !-- 4ft above sea level !-- O.K. - I had to check on the hurricane !- Anything comes anywhere near me I headed north !-- The wife the dogs a fist full of clones and a light - I'm outta here !


----------



## bozzo420

if you think your going crazy, your fine . It's when you think everyone else is crazy, you have a problem
Hemp Goddess good to hear about relocating. If I was not in a good state, I would go to one for this plant.  I know what your requirements are for a new place. A big fenced in back yard with neighbors a ways off. That would be fun looking for just the right place.


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't it be great make your own grow room and or outdoor grow the way U want it from scratch ! -- grow all the varieties U want !-- I have decided that when prohibition ends I still want to stay stealth for security reasons !-- So maybe a 3 bedroom grow house ?-- close by ?-- Have a whole kitchen for processing !  Small mom and pop commercial grow - -- From pharm to packaged retail product for most of the grow !-- everything works out right most will go as e-cig liquid -- if not there's plenty other products !-- --Still got to find a Frankenplant !  If I don't already have one !


----------



## Keef

I know some of ya'll already thinking  about next year's grow !-- I got a SOG rotation but I'm thinking about it too !-- I'm terrible at keeping a secret !-- The same process that produced legends like U.B.C. Chemo and G-13 in their original form is hopefully gonna produce another legend !  I hope come spring to have my hands on  something NASTY !-- I just need one clone !-  I have HIGH HOPES !


----------



## yarddog

It's the weekend!!   I've waited all week for this.  Lol.  
Going to be killing males today. These have vegged for 8 weeks now. I am glad to be able to sex them now , as im running out of room.


----------



## Keef

Hope they are mostly girls Dog !


----------



## Rosebud

Don't ya hate how long it takes to show males???? wow. I sure messed up on those this year.. Took forever.

Making spaghetti tonight, picked some fresh basil and some baby tomato.

Keef, I have a list going for next year.


----------



## Keef

Rose I hate starting seed !-- Something happened with this last seed fiasco !--- Only three plants survived out of mabe 30-40 seed !-- The only thing I did different was bake my soil to sterilize it !-- Of the those 3 plants 2 of them produce 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !-- I can't wait to sex them !- I could have accidently made my Frankenplant !--- I will be running this experiment again !


----------



## Hippie420

Found out something else I'm not very good at. Hippie Hint: When you solder two itsy bitsy little wires together like you're trying to weld a patch on the Titanic, use the biggest size shrink tubing you can find.......


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to get your old a** up and get high !-- It'll help!-- Kraven - U surfing or running?--


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, i see keef is up and at em. enjoying a strong cup of coffee waiting on the meds to kick in. happy sativa-day.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef, Giggy Still got time to check on the girls. Weed & Tea, breakfast of champions


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, the 8 am report showed that pesky TS is coming, hope it stays a TS, I'm sitting in the middle of the cone come Wednesday - Thursday if nothing changes. Got a bad feeling about this one. Sparked a bowl, chugging down coffee and off to see a friend and help out in the garden.


----------



## Keef

U a Good Man Kraven !-- U got a night vision device ?-- couple cases of MEDs ?-- Solar charger ?-- extra clip ?-- DC to AC inverter ?-- Best to just run !-- U got the skills to survive the aftermath but I hope U do not have to use them !-- Giggy when U got to go back to w*** ? -- Morning Cane -- tea?-- to each his own but in the morning - I don't get a good cup of coffee -- I want to fight !-- I am not a nice person in the morning !-  I always have some coffee and a couple tokes before I check in with U guys !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef No caffeine for me "I'm ALL WOUND UP"  Have a good Sativa that's Like a cup of coffee for me


----------



## giggy

keef we lost a big customer so i lost my saturday mornings. we do have a drill in the yard that is a total rebuild so 3 to 4 months worth and maybe a couple more drills after that. if it wasn't for the drill i would be kicking cans.


----------



## giggy

i think i feel well enough to find me pipe but i don't want to wake up grumpy yet. morning cane and krav, hope i didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Keef

This Tranquil Elephantizer can fix that all wound up part !--  Like Umbra said -- on the first exhale - your blood pressure will drop 10 points !-- I have denied myself the pleasure of the T.E. for awhile to clone the snot out of it !-- Now I'm bout ready to turn her loose !-- I have a couple in bloom now that are getting frosty !-- I can understand why the T.E. has kind of a cult following !-- My goal ?- grow mass quantities of it !


----------



## Keef

Giggy just hang in there that's all U can !-- Your future is in weed anyway !--


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC

Coffee and pot is the breakfast of champions..champions of what, not sure.

So Kraven, tell your friend hi for me.  Hope you are all safe down there in Fla.

We are expecting 50 mph dust storm here today.. Netted one big girl last night. The thrills never end!


----------



## yarddog

Dust storm!  Eh!   
Not for me.   
Got the perculator bubberling. Bout to pack a bowl to start off strong.  Celebrating my mother's 54 bday and my wife's 30th today.


----------



## mrcane

Still getting some rain here hope this front makes it to you Rose...
    Keef the E T sounds like good Meds


----------



## Keef

Wish I was 54 again !-- See I gots myself a plan Dog !-- I'm staying alive until they find the cure to aging !-- Ain't noboby can make U truely understand what happens as U age !-- I used to be able to shoot the hair off a knats a** without drawing blood !-- I don't see so well anymore ! Now I prefer a shotgun and just blow everything in the general direction away !  Maybe one day I can have my body back at it's peak and tell people what it was like to age !


----------



## Keef

Cane the Tranquil Elephantizer is good medicine -- But - it's nick name is the " Slow Motion Love Potion " !-- I got the about the last pack of seed from Canazon !-- Bred a male to my Widow - Giggy and the Gloman got girls from the cross and I hope to have a clone soon !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose when U get that recipe for THC Gummy Bears - U gonna share the recipe with the O.F.C. ?


----------



## mrcane

YUMMMM......Gummy Bears


----------



## Rosebud

You bet I will Keef... Gummy bears... thc/cbd gummy bears... lets find that.

Mr crane, could you give me a general idea of where you are? I am in the  south eastern part of the state. I sure hope your rain does come this way. 
Yard dog, i don't believe there is a person who would say, love me a dirt storm.LOL.. comes with the desert.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It's cooling off a bit today. Busy transplanting plants. The outdoor is beginning to reek a bit. Not sure how far the smell is traveling. Took a couple lower branches of a couple plants. Trying to get ready for the rippers, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Really rippers? In ripping you off Umbra?

The wind has started...


----------



## bozzo420

I may set me a camp up out back I a few weeks Umbra. a guy in our state shot 2 rippers. The cops arrested the rippers when they got out of the hospital...Good job  ,the police may be coming around.


----------



## bozzo420

Umbra, what strain is farthest along. I'm looking for next years strains. I'm hoping that roses LA confidential finishes up early for her.
My 2 closest ones are both clones, but I think the fact that they are the 2 plants that get shaded by the greenhouse in the evening has more to do with it  than anything else. I think the evening shade made them start sooner than the rest.
 Since my keef  grow,(2 white widows,1 clone 1 seed) are almost identical in bud formation, I think the shade is the reason .


----------



## Rosebud

7FT Harlequin just split down the middle. Mr rb taped it back and is now taping all the main stems... hope that is ok... I about had a heart attack when i saw it.


----------



## Keef

I think he means he was taking some bottom limbs so that if the rippers take the rest of the plant at least he gets some !-- Is that a good interpretation Umbra ?-- I've lost my last outdoor grow to rippers!-- No since running I got no problem shooting U in the back !--


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> You bet I will Keef... Gummy bears... thc/cbd gummy bears... lets find that.
> 
> Mr crane, could you give me a general idea of where you are? I am in the  south eastern part of the state. I sure hope your rain does come this way.
> Yard dog, i don't believe there is a person who would say, love me a dirt storm.LOL.. comes with the desert.



Rose Live Out On the Olympic Peninsula  Rain Forrest stuff But it is burning this year??... We are living in strange times!


----------



## Keef

Rose - Good luck !- duct tape ?-- whatever it takes !-- I need to teach U how to grow a bunch of little plants instead of shade trees !-- U get any clones ?


----------



## bozzo420

Rose I had a bunch of fence poles . I used them along with the hoops and a lot of wire  to make cages  for each plant. I hate to lose a plant this late. a couple of weeks ago, I broke a lower branch off the clone widow. I am hoping I don't lose that plant.  my repair did not take, I have lost plants like that before. got my fingers crossed.   sorry for your damaged plant. I know your heart skipped a beat when you saw it.


----------



## mrcane

Good luck Rose Lost 4 branches to the wind on my one out side Plant, man they come off easy..


----------



## Keef

That's another reason I don't believe in plant limits !-- Unless U use feminized seeds or clones U have to plant more than the limit to cull the males and become legal !  So U have to break the law to obey the law !-  Way to complicated for me !-  How's about we grow as much as we have room for ?-- They gonna tell me how many tomato plants I can grow next ?--  Or use the growers registry to round us up?- -- Gonna have to set up another identity !-- blame him !-- I don't know nothing bout dat stuff !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks you guys.. Everything is now duct taped around the base of the plant, stakes and small rope have been used. I could move the small ones in the shed...but they don't break, it is the 7 foot ones that break. I used silica in my soil so this wouldn't happen.. oh well.. 

when my heart was skipping a beat bozzo I said, save my favorite plant... mr rb said, oh i see, screw the sick people, i wanna get high.  That wasn't what i said but it made me laugh.. ok maybe some part of that is true.

Mr cane, we live in two differen't states..Amazing..the rain forest, that is so beautiful, i love it over there.. Talk about dark...that place gets dark. 

I will be sitting outside waiting for t i m b e r .


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> Umbra, what strain is farthest along. I'm looking for next years strains. I'm hoping that roses LA confidential finishes up early for her.
> My 2 closest ones are both clones, but I think the fact that they are the 2 plants that get shaded by the greenhouse in the evening has more to do with it than anything else. I think the evening shade made them start sooner than the rest.
> Since my keef grow,(2 white widows,1 clone 1 seed) are almost identical in bud formation, I think the shade is the reason .


 The furthest along is cantaloupe skunk from ISP. DNA's tangie is not far behind.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I think he means he was taking some bottom limbs so that if the rippers take the rest of the plant at least he gets some !-- Is that a good interpretation Umbra ?-- I've lost my last outdoor grow to rippers!-- No since running I got no problem shooting U in the back !--


 Yes that is what I meant. Oh Keef, here is the blueberry blast x bpu that I popped and the gdp x blackrose after that.


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon all, just checking in to say hiya's.


----------



## mrcane

Rose it is beautiful here, Not so dark where we are ,it is called the blue hole of the peninsula.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Celebrating my mother's 54 bday and my wife's 30th today.


 Your wife and mother were born on the same day? If so, I finally met another one! My mom and wife were born the same day, just 33 years apart.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> Your wife and mother were born on the same day? If so, I finally met another one! My mom and wife were born the same day, just 33 years apart.


No,   but within a few days.   We just consolidated the b days a few years ago.


----------



## Keef

Looking good Umbra !-- Are the colors that different or is it the texture ? Mine have been super slow but I did almost kill them !- once I get them in aero like Trips they'll be fine -  I think the leaves on the limbs are going to produce leaves 2 at a time like a normal plant the limbs are just too small to tell yet !-- Watch it Rose ?-- she'll be out there with a flashlight in the middle night checking


----------



## umbra

my ex father in law and I had the same birthday, my nephew is 1 day later.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Needed to bring my "normal" self to this Abbey Normal place to get my mind off H.Katrina & I see Keef doing a fighter stance about this thing out there right now. Gulf coast is a beautiful place to live, just sucks about those storms. Always keeps my on edge when there's one out there-- never let your guard down. Rosebud, I don't know how you live out there with all that smoke & fire. I sure understand taking a long time to recover after something Hippie.  I work 3 nights a week & spend 2 of my 4 days recovering. We need a fountain of youth!  I'm doing my wake & bake, this Widow I grow makes me ramble......


----------



## Keef

D.D. was U there when Katrina came to call ?-- I was in Hammond La. !-- Blowed the leaves off the trees - at least the ones still standing !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. - Do U eat weed ?-- If not let me preach it again !- U should be !-- Keef's Cannacaps !-- get some empty gelcaps from a vitamin store -- dry and crumble some trim or lesser weed -- Decarb by baking at 230 degrees for 30-35 minutes !-- pack the weed into caps and find your dosage - need some oil to help obsorbtion - I use coconut oil - peanutbutter sandwich anything with oil -- bout an hour it'll kickin !- it's a different buz than smoke but  you'll like it !-- eating it gives U the most health benefit and helps with pain !-


----------



## Kraven

Nice bagel slathered in canna butter, starting of the evening right. Steaks on the grill and mamma is in the kitchen woopin' up goodies.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> my ex father in law and I had the same birthday, my nephew is 1 day later.


 My brother's first daughter was born on his birthday. His second daughter was born ten days later on his wife's birthday. His son? Middle of July. I ask him what the mailman's birthday was. He didn't appreciate the inference....

Nice October day here. Cool, rainy, blah. Jerked the male Chemdog out of the pen. Looks like he did his job on the ladies except for the two widows. Gonna drag him in tomorrow, do a Norman Bates on 'em, and make some cannacaps. You folks that just throw 'em away don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Rosebud

Tell me about male plants hippie.  Plants still standing..nasty nasty dust and dirt everywhere. clean up.. But i am not complaining thinking about Katrina and the fires.. We are just fine.  But i do need to smoke a joint.

DD, glad you are here. Diana.


----------



## giggy

i hate hurricanes and have rode a few out, but i really hate tornadoes. at least with the hurricane you know where it is at, not so with the others. i believe it is time foe a evening burn.


----------



## Keef

I been the interpreter today let me 'splain Rose -- Hippie got more hash than Jesus !-  Seed be selling for $4 each up there !-- He gonna make a mess of seed then make bubble hash out the rest of the plant anyway !- Did I get it right Hippie ?


----------



## Rosebud

I thought Hippie said he used the male to make canna caps. I need to smoke more pot. This wind is driving me nuts and it is a short trip today. Thanks for trying to help Keef..

Umbra, those plants look nice up there. 

Mrcrane the blue hole of the peninsula sounds fabulous.You might just be in paradise.

Kraven sounds like you will enjoy your evening.


----------



## Keef

Ever body who doesn't have a red cement mixer just for making bubble hash -- hold up your right hand !-- Hippie put your hand down !-- U gonna make Cannacaps out that male or hash ?- Me and Rose are high and confused now !


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna have to get really high but I'm gonna have to watch CNN's -- Katrina - 10 year's Later -- I'm glad U won't be able to see me cry !- We didn't even know what happened for the first week and a half !


----------



## Kraven

Yup Rose the butter has kicked in and I'm nice and loose, I love the way it just relaxes your muscles. Smoking some CK.


----------



## Keef

I take at least a dose a day Kraven !-- I don't have a fancy Butta machine but my caps get the job done !-- Problem was I was growing enough for us to smoke then we started making caps - had to grow twice as much !-- I am not ashamed - I bought brickweed to make caps out of so I could smoke my Widow !-- breaking even again !--


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry about you having to grieve all over again Keef, but I bet it will help in some sad way.

Enjoy Kraven. 

the wind has stopped.


----------



## Keef

No Rose !- I don't ever want to forget what happened !--  When the chips were down -- I got out of bed!-- Man I was in bad shape!-- but I got-r-done !--


----------



## Rosebud

You are a survivor of more than one thing, that is for sure. you rock keef.


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, ya know me, Cuz! Seed stock to sell to the locals and give away to the OFC, and lots more bubble! Gonna try making some like I smoked at the cup. Done the research and can't see why I can't replicate the process. Pretty simple, really.

Yep, you're right too, Rose! I'm going to drag the boy inside, dry him out in the oven (Piss the Old Hen dead off!), grind him up, and pack some caps. The way Keef does 'em is damn near lethal. I was taking four or five of the ones I made, depending on the pain level. I made 'em his way and thank God I only took one for a test spin. Woa............

I've used males for caps and cooking before. I had a male Green Giant that kicked as hard as the usual brick weed. Seems like a shame to waste 'em.


----------



## Keef

It does help with the pain !-- I mighta survived Katrina but cold turkey withdrawals from morphine almost killed me !-- Don't ever be there U don't want to know !-- With Cannacaps I get by !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, sent ya a pm


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment not just for hippies.png​

Good morning.. I have been up for hours... where are all you ofc'ers?


----------



## 000StankDank000

Old farts I need your wisdom 
Is this a male plant?
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1440934082.684373.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning rose, stank and the rest of the ofc. happy sunday with bowl in hand, but gonna be a bit on the coffee as it was forgotten yesterday. so i'll start with a dr. pepper.


----------



## Rosebud

OMG STANK DANK!!!!

What are you doing up, just get home?  If this offends anyone I will take it down.

I was pretty shocked when i first saw it.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Giggy.  Stank doesn't stop by for months and then shows up with this? Gotta love that guy...in all his stankness.

Good morning Yooper, i see ya down there.  You too mossycrew


----------



## yooper420

"upload of file failed"   again.


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning to you all just hanging in the shadows,listening to all your goodness,you all make me laugh sometimes


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, getting a cup of coffee and bowl going here too. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


----------



## Rosebud

i will join you Kraven. How is your weather?

Sorry Yooper.


----------



## Kraven

overcast with a slight chance of rain, foggy and and 72f now.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Never seen that on a pot plant !-- is that a real pic ?-- I was looking at polyploips the other day and saw strange growth but nothing like that !


----------



## Keef

Welcome Mossy ?-- Happy U decided to join us !-- don't tell anyone but some of these people smoke weed !


----------



## ness

Good, morning

  Just coffee for me, got to go to Dr, you never know when they test you for Marijuana.  It is always a guess for me.   Well, I got three plants left.  It is taking along time for my Sative to grow.  Just know showing buds it a female :clap:  And, the morning are starting to get cool.  Sure, hope she makes it, she is beautiful Auto Lemon Haze.  Got to Indica one unknown and a Blackberry.  You, all have a great and wake and bake Sunday :joint:


----------



## Keef

Man I know Yoop get frustrated but they's gremlins in 'puters that can't be fixed or found !-- when I go visit at that other place he hangs out -  MY CAPS ARE LOCKED and no matter what they won't unlock - unless I use my phone turned long ways giving me a little key board for my big old thumbs !-- it's not the sites fault !


----------



## yarddog

I'm offended cuz its bigger than mine.


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks keef I'm envious of all of you.I have 60 days till vacation then 40days off.Then wake n bake,lunch n bake supper n bake for 10 days then clean out again..random testing at work


----------



## mrcane

Morning All  I see Rain and wind did a job on my outside plant. Stank :rofl: Now a bowl of cheese!!


----------



## Keef

Mossy -- We mostly just cheated on drug screens !-- I know I did !-


----------



## mrcane

Mossy Sounds like my old work 70 no 70 off plenty of time to clean up....Miss It :48:Nope!!


----------



## mossycrew479

Yea have six weeks vacation take it to go whitetail hunting enjoy sitting in a tree enjoying nature in all its wonder


----------



## mrcane

Always Nice to have the blocks of time off but sure is a long time At Work...


----------



## mossycrew479

Yes it is by the time it comes pretty much had it with the place after 37 years there


----------



## Hippie420

Hey Rose! Them boys are using the "W" word. I'm totally offended!!!!!


----------



## bozzo420

Oh thanks for the reminder Mossy. It's time to get the ground blind cleaned out. it's a bunch of stumps . the blackberries grow up in it. Time to go chop them down and get the corn pile started. I always say I buy enough corn to buy a cow .lol And since my dogs gone , I don't even care if I get one. Like you said ,fun sitting out there . When the weather is bad I sit in my 8x8 tree house. 
Good morning OFC.


----------



## bozzo420

500 party about to  start. Get them party joints rolled.


----------



## mossycrew479

I no about the corn feed them in backyard about 60 bucks a month  for the last 10 years just love watching them little ones running playing and by the way haven't shot one in years.Even though I hunt them have more respect for them then anybody


----------



## Keef

500 pages !- - We a mouthy bunch of Old Farts !-- What I find amazing is that I haven't been banned -yet !


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Hip. Starting to get a little Nervous Myself just talking about it, the  W  Word.
  Must try to prop up my girl outside weather has done a job on her..Live and Learn.
 Speaking of learning  the rains have come and my inside plants are finishing up Humidity has gone up 50% lights on and getting 85% lights off. Is this to high??  How will I DRY??  dehumidifier?


----------



## bozzo420

try bread. I go to the day old bread store. They sell 50 gallon barrels full of out dated bread for 10 dollars. a freezer full. The deer love it.


----------



## mossycrew479

Wow would of never thought they'd like that..My time here might be coming to an end here.Going to Arizona next year visit  wifes parents thinking of moving there.only state I no judge ruled if you have a mmj card your employer can't hold it against you..PLus tired of shoveling  50 to 80 in. of snow a year


----------



## Keef

Just saw the weather forecast -- Rose I hope the duct tape holds !-- Hippy I'm glad U called them out on using offensive language !-- We don't use the W word !-- Cane 85% humidity sounds kinda high !- U might better try that dehumidifier !-- U could get some moldy bud if it stays that high !-- Never had that problem but it doesn't sound healthy for the plants !- Maybe I'm wrong !


----------



## giggy

well still raining so no yard work today. time for another bowl, yall join me. i think i'll go out to the shed and take the tractor home when the rain breaks.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Decided to change up the wake n bake session a little. Smoking some trainwreck and some of my super blood kush


----------



## Keef

Hey I just came out the grow room !-- When I glanced at veg. I saw the the new growth was noticablely lighter than the old growth !- I knew what it meant without checking pH or ppms !-- any body else know ? -- I already fixed it !


----------



## Keef

Nute lock out from pH being too high !-- I was lazy and didn't check pH for a few days !  Shame on me !- it would look the same if I had nute lock out from too low pH !-- I just know mine tends to climb when I'm not watching !


----------



## Rosebud

keef, light green on tops mean mine are hungry. I don't ph.  I am glad you know what your doing with your tri leafed bad self.


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm determined to learn everything I can about this plant !-- U be right about them being hungry but when the pH is too high or too low they can't obsorb the nutes !--- so adding more fertilize wouldn't help !--


----------



## Rosebud

You know way more than me about that.

 I just hope my plants make it one more month.. I don't know if i will, they are like to drive me nuts... no comment.


----------



## Keef

Rose I could not have choosen a harder thing than going from guessing in dirt to growing weed in aero !-- I didn't know what I was doing !-- I am so glad this weed is hard to kill !-- I've made so many stupid mistakes and managed to keep the old Widow alive for over two year's now !-- It turns out the Tranquil Elephantizer is no where near as pH sensitive and thrives on nutes that would starve my Widow !-- She'll start coming out of bloom on a increasing basis every two weeks starting in a month !-


----------



## Keef

I just can't go back to one crop a year outside !-- Too many things can go wrong ! U get one chance a year -- and U better get it right - and hope U don't get busted or ripped or plants killed by the weather !- too much stress for me !--


----------



## mrcane

:farm:


----------



## bozzo420

I know what you mean Rose, I found my first worm damage. Bud rotten ,but found the worm skin. I had found one of them on this plant ,So I knew it could come . Took the whole limb and trimmed it up.  nice close buds, little but lots of them. So in a couple of days ,I get to taste the fruity punch. One big grower said he counted on 10% loss from rot and bugs.  Part of the outdoor system.  That plant needed room to breath anyway.


----------



## Rosebud

I am using yellow sticky traps. Can leaf hopper hop up to 6-7 feet? I better put my traps up higher on the plants.  I will need a ladder. I did find one leafhopper on the sticky trap. I didn't have them last year. So this is a first for me. The yellow ones seem to catch them better than the blue sticky thirp traps. 

Man, next year the laws change. I will only be able to grow four plants. That will be easier than 16.

Keef I grow indoors too. just not in the summe, too hot.


----------



## Keef

Rosebud - What I used to do on gorilla grows was guessing -with the one outside shot a year to get it right !- I've seen your pics -- U know what U doing !-- I'm still learning !-- One thing I've learned is there is Outlaw Weed out there that ain't even allowed to compete in the Cannibis Cups !--- I want that kind !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, another H.K. anniversary gone by Keef! And, yes, you can say I was there. Couldn't move, love this area. Plus, I didn't want to start a new job; mine's pretty good & it would be difficult to find one equivalent. Got to work tonight. Go in @ 6, get off @ 6. So, when you guys are having your early morning wake n bake, I'm having a bake & sleep. Page 500! Wanted to get in on the action!


----------



## Kraven

:48: was passing through and thought I would share :48:


----------



## Keef

O.K. I'm lit up now !--


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, do you know the five word sentence you usually hear when you see a hippie in a three piece suit?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to WAKE AND BAKE. Mmm smell the coffee


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hippy --I don't know !-- I ain't got but the one brain cell left and I can't seem to find it this morning !!--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Keef ....Giggy  Pipe and I will be fine!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC

Hippie? I can't come up with it.  this is the only on I could think.  Wow, you own a suit? 
 What is it???

Made it thru the weekend with no plant casualties... Wind still blowing but not as bad.

Girl scout cookies thin mint is in my pipe. Along with coffee. breakfast of champions.


----------



## Hippie420

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, do you know the five word sentence you usually hear when you see a hippie in a three piece suit?


 

"Will the defendant please rise......."


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hippie420 said:


> "Will the defendant please rise......."





Life in prison no parole.


----------



## bozzo420

god morning OFC. Got flying ants crawling everywhere yesterday. Was spraying every moving spot on the yard. Got more to spread today.  They were everywhere  on my plants. but I killed a lot. For some reason , I think they might be  eating mites off the pot. They seem to be on the bottom of the leafs ,just like the ladybugs.  I think they are meat eaters ,not plant eaters.  But  they die if I see them.


----------



## Rosebud

A good way to kill ants is with plain old cinnamon. It works amazingly well. They may be attracted to the "honeydew" that aphids leave. Check for aphids. Let me know, i am interested bozzo.

I need to spray EM1 today and net my plants. Another big wind coming wed. I would rather smoke a joint and take a nap.


----------



## Keef

A joint and a nap ?-- That's what I did ?-- Having coffee and a pipe !-- I hate me some ants Bozzo !- Don't let them make nest in your roots it'll kill the plants !


----------



## umbra

transplanting plants. I seem to do this quite a bit.


----------



## Keef

My day is tommorrow !-- Moving clones from one box in veg. to another in bloom -- My version of transplanting anyway !


----------



## bozzo420

I give up. my fence cover is at 8 feet. I have been tying them down for a month.  I just counted 50 that have grown through the fence. I guess I'm having a sea of green at the 8 foot level. both outdoors and in greenhouse.

Rose when I was lollypoping one day I saw a line of bugs crawling up the trunk of one of the Holland's hopes. Too big for mites ,probably Aphids.  I sprayed the trunk, but you may be right.


----------



## Keef

8ft. Sea Of Green ?-- Yo Bozzo -- that's my dream Cuz !


----------



## Hippie420

Actually, anything above the screen is a screen of green. You outta try it, Cuz. Same space, 20% of the plant count, and bigger buds.

Don't mind me, I'm just kinda partial is all.....


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- I know what I'm doing right now doesn't make sense to others !--- This ain't nothing but training for when they blow the whistle !-- I want to be able to shift gears and go in any direction -- I plan to replace RWS income !-- I kinda felt like I was ready for the starting gun then everything changed recently !---- I'm shifting gears !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Made it through the night. Having my wake n bake. Hey Rose, do they make a Girlscout cookie in any other flavors? Sounds good. I started growing the White Widow about a year ago & thought it would be hard to beat so I just kept growing it. Been wanting to grow something different. Need something that's good for pain, of course who doesn't. I didn't know ants could fly & they may eat mites? Interesting. Hippie, you are too funny! Can't decide who's the biggest joker, you or Keef! Here I go again...wordy thanks to that Widow.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wonder if cinnamon would kill mites? And, how would you use it. Always need a plan for those little buggars.


----------



## bozzo420

I don't know if they eat mites or not but most are dead now. I'm not taking any chances
but hippie you cut off everything under the screen. I have a  2 cubes of green 12 x 20 and 8x8


----------



## Keef

D.D. those people at this other place thought we was so funny they banned us for life !---Work it Bozzo!--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Banned? Really? LMFAO.


----------



## Keef

True dat !-- We was bad !-- Hippy knows curse words I never heard before !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bet he does!


----------



## Kraven

Evening y'all, smoking something a friend gave me, it was Double Purple Doja, really a nice smoke.... sorta opens up the mind for thought.


----------



## Kraven

Oh and three of five ChemD x Cherry Fuel are girls....waiting for the other two to show.


----------



## Keef

Kraven - By my count that puts U at least one plant above the legal limit for your state !


----------



## Kraven

yup.


----------



## yarddog

Transplanted the other girls tonight.  Makes 7 girls. Just need my hps and we fixin to fly!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Those purple varieties intrigue me. They make such pretty buds.


----------



## Rosebud

DD, that would be awesome if it did but i don't think cinnamon kills the borg. Wish it did. We should try it sometime.
The cookies I know are  GSC and then GSC Thin Mint, and Instant cookies. They are all sativa dominate and they help with pain ok. 

I really like papaya for pain and I have a cross that if you get a indica pheno it is a very good pain reliever. Her name is nurse larry. I hear LA confidential is good for pain and i have a couple growing, can't wait to find out.

I just tried a strain called purple flo that is amazing for pain. 

keef what you do is amazing. I don't know how you do it. You are ready for the big legal.

DD, were you an ofc before MP with these guys?  It is nice to have another woman on the site.

Hey Kraven, how was work?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Never registered anywhere til now Rose.  Too worried about it all being on my phone, til I got a little high one day! That Nurse Larry sounds good & how could you go wrong with something called Purple Flo! Let me know bout that LA Confidential. Keef, legal? Ha!  Go Yarddog, go!


----------



## yarddog

Thanks DD, I'm ready to send these gals off to flower!!!  
I've been looking for beans for the next run.  I really want to try a kush strain.  Anyone have some recommendations?


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Any interest in autos yard dog??


----------



## Sweetmansticky

http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/kings-kush-auto.html

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72235


----------



## Keef

Papa said -- U going to the same jail whether they catch U hauling 10 gallons of 'shine or 100 !-- Same thing with weed !-- Rule #1 -- Don't get caught !-- Rule #2 any questions refer to Rule #1 !-- When they change the law and they give U a ticket for having weed instead of going to jail -- I done told the wife I'm gonna have to have me one to frame !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Haha keef round here it goes '' you may as well be hung for a sheep than a lamb"


----------



## Kraven

It's insane Rose, were going through a tough period and it has not been worth what they pay me to keep going in....but gotta keep payin the bills, besides it will get better, just a rough patch.


----------



## Keef

Evening Sweet !-- see he knows what I mean !-- I have not given up on making a THC e-cig liquid that will give U a religious experience !-- I'm waiting to see an industry standard -- so I can beat it !-- Let them figure out the process and I'll bring the hammer !-- gonna get me one of them CO2 desk top hash oil machines !-- Who better to fill the market around here after prohibition ends around here than me !-- What Colorado gonna swoop in and fill the market ?-- They can't keep they own shelves stocked !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sheep, lamb..... Damn right around here too. Kraven,  I can understand; been there a time or two myself. No good place to be. Not too sure bout autos Sweetman, they worry me.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Diana don't knock em till you try em. I'm nearly through the royal queen seeds autos and then I'm going to try all the dinafem ones too. I'll find a beast and stick with it. Variety is the spice of life . The speed plus plants per sq ft make up for the initial seed outlay and the inAbility to clone !!


----------



## yarddog

Sweetmansticky said:


> Any interest in autos yard dog??


I've thought about them, seen some nice strains that was auto. After I get my veg closet running, I will definitely run a few in the bloom cabinet.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, I've been there too. Makes you hate the thought of going to work. 
DD, I'm vegging out a papaya now.   I'm looking forwards to that one more than the others.


----------



## Keef

I was on A quest to find the most potent variety I could lay hands on !-- My Quest for the Green Grail !-- I knew it would be one plant not a variety -- Didn't find my Green Grail -- But -- I found the instruction manual to make one !-- GMO anyone ?


----------



## Keef

Talked enough trash for one day !-- Later !


----------



## Rosebud

Yarddog, i love the papaya. 

Sweetman, we need to up your clone skills. We can do it. 

Kraven, I hope it gets better sooner than later. That is stressful when you are a caring soul like yourself. I am glad you care. Who wants a nurse that doesn't care?
Hang in.

Goodnight Keef.


----------



## Keef

I know global warming ain't real but we need to start thinking about what kind of world we gonna leave for Keith Richards !


----------



## Hippie420

Good one! I liked the feud going on between him and Elton John. Elton said he looked like a walk-on for Night of the Living Dead, and Keith said Elton writes songs about dead blonds.


----------



## Rosebud

That is funny right there Keef.. Nice way to start a day with laughing..keith richards.LOL

And Hippie, I think they are both right.

Good morning ofc...where are you guys? Hope everthing is ok..


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Weather got me dragging !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Back to good old N.W. weather here "Overcast" Will try some Pineapple Express With morning tea.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning ofc.   heck yea when it's legal autos will be great. make some seeds and grow em out in mass. It's September. 31 day countdown starting.


----------



## Keef

I don't know about Autos or Feminized plants !-- I know once an Auto starts blooming U can't stop it which means U can't clone it -- Cloning is what I do !-- Feminized seed kinda scare me too -- Can't explain it -- I want regular photo seed !-- When I have to mess with seed !-- I find a keeper she stays !-- If and when I find something I like better then I'll let one go !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Morning OFC.

Keef, I am interested in a good THC liquid for an e-cig, too.  It is my understanding though that the glycerins they use for the e-cigs will only hold (absorb?) a certain amount of THC and other cannabinoids and that it is not possible to get it really strong?

I am also like you with my seeds....not really crazy about fems.  However a page or so ago you mentioned GMO--that is what really gives me shutters and scares me.....please no GMO cannabis seeds!


----------



## Keef

It's simple to me -- I have to be able to clone !-- When I find my Frankenplant I have to be able to propagate it thru cloning !--  Just like the T.E. I only need one fine female !--  I'll keep running it and my Widow until until my Green Grail arrives !-- It'll never win a Cup !-  Cause they don't allow our kind to play !-- Double yo THC levels Boo-ya -- I can live with that !-- Have yo little buy a cup events !


----------



## giggy

hello everybody just a quick check in. i went to the doctor yesterday and back this morning for blood test again. i'll tell more later this evening. yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose !- I did mention it !-- There will be no GMO seed !-- What I'm after can only be propagated by cloning --What was called a polyploid - sometimes called a tetraploid now -- it is an extremely rare natural mutation that can be forced artificially -- The process kills almost  all seed !-- My Green Grail is the desirable mutation - A normal cell has two strands of DNA - A Tetra has 4 -- The noticeable trait is that it produces 4 leaves at a time instead of two !-- A Tetra will produce up to twice the THC content of the parent weed !-- Like I read -- If your. O.G. doesn't have 4 leaves it's a Wangsta !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It is hard looking for work when you are perceived as being too old. I've chosen to focus on my other interests. The outdoor is getting closer every day, and the smell is intoxicating. The indoor is rocking along. It is looking like another transplant is coming again soon. Decided to smoke some of the cherry pie x key lime pie, my son has been hoarding it.


----------



## Keef

Rose - I didn't say anything about e-cig liquid -- I busted brain cells messing with this stuff !- I have a gallon of food grade Vegetable Glycerin !-- U will never get it to obsorb enough THC !-- Fortunately there another way !-- The hash oil and VG or PG can be homogenized like milk so they can never seperate again !-- My plan was to make a juice with about 30%  THC -- The wall I've hit now is viscosity !-  The hash oil is so thick that the final product will also be too thick for use in a traditional e-cig tank system like I use !-- Need hash oil twice as potent so I can use half as much !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U a Pot Farmer !- Be true to yourself !--


----------



## Keef

That was THG that asked about e-cig liquid !-- U snuck in girlfriend - Good Morning !-- Keep in touch !- I know someone who can do this !-- I'm just trying to improve on his process !--


----------



## umbra

ganja farmer I be


----------



## Keef

Yo Gangaman -- That GMO weed I was telling Rose about -- Do U think it would be worth more as an extract or as flowers ?-- it's not like there will be anything that can compete with the flowers !


----------



## bozzo420

instead of a vaporizer we need a portable dab smoker. some system to drop one drop on the heating chamber and hit it till it's gone. someone will come up with the right one. We need the Bill Gates of oil smoking.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I hear you Umbra. Thinking about some face work next year to make me look a little more youthful for job's sake. So, Sweetman, do you ever get hermies with those autos? I'm kinda with you Keef-- the higher, the better. But I do like to ingest for a longer lasting comfortable buzz. Obviously, I've been baking for a while, got up about 9A. Guess it's time to get something done around here.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> instead of a vaporizer we need a portable dab smoker. some system to drop one drop on the heating chamber and hit it till it's gone. someone will come up with the right one. We need the Bill Gates of oil smoking.


 Already got one! Remember that vaporizer I was sucking on at the cup? I screw the Melo tank off of it, gun the voltage down to 10, and screw a Cloupour M3 tank on it. Instant portable dab smoker!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bill Gates of oil smoking-- like that Bozzo!


----------



## Keef

Hippy - I like it !-- just needs to have a fill button or auto loader -- needs to look like a nondescript e-cig pen !-- but - lots of people would rather have something with a 4-5 hit buzz !- something they can hit when needed but still function !- -- A portable dab machine may be to potent !-- Hit it and it hits back hard !-- not for the novice !--A mindshredder is not for everyone !-- Maybe for some of us - but not for the public !--


----------



## Keef

Let me told ya'll a secret !-- There is a place where U can obtain these tetras -- Only problem is money is no good -- if U don't have your own tetra - they have nothing to say !-- bring your own and they will trade clones with U !-- Maybe !-- Wonder how many of the old legends still live in their original form ?


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> I hear you Umbra. Thinking about some face work next year to make me look a little more youthful for job's sake. So, Sweetman, do you ever get hermies with those autos? I'm kinda with you Keef-- the higher, the better. But I do like to ingest for a longer lasting comfortable buzz. Obviously, I've been baking for a while, got up about 9A. Guess it's time to get something done around here.


 I actually don't look my age, or so I've been told. It's the resume, it just goes back to the 70's. I've decided to leave out my 1st job, so that takes us to the 90's at least. As to some face work....I doubt you need it. I was engaged to a woman who told me when she turned 50 ( a few years ago) all she wanted was a bunch of work done. I asked her why? Since I thought she was beautiful just the way she was. And then the truth came out, she was still looking for a 35 year old with a trust fund, lol. Last I heard, she was still looking and never got any work done.


----------



## yarddog

Nothing wrong with looking your best!  I prefer a woman to look her age.  I've seen some mighty attractive women with a touch of gray. 
Speaking of touch of gray, might need to play that one now that it's on my mind.


----------



## Keef

I was mad after they peeled my face off and plated all the bone back together !-- Made me look like I did before the fall !-- I asked the Doc-- Why didn't he make me a pretty boy while he was rebuilding my face ?--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, always the funny man. In my early fifties. Not looking for a man, or woman. Just a tiny amount of work. Wanna keep it soft. Working in my grow room, very peaceful to me. Hard to call it working. Taking a little coffee & smoke break. Always 4:20 in my house.


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, Umbra, I deleted some of my early jobs on my resume some time back. Once your resume goes past a few pages people start losing interest.


----------



## Keef

EIEIO -- Got the Pharming done !- Bloom be full until I gets more lights !--  Took at least 2 T.E. clones and took the top off "Trips " today !-- See if the stress make it become normal !-- Moved a group to bloom and filled the empty spots with fresh cuts !-- Saw the stock market dropped about 450 points today !-- Price of weed remains unchanged !-- Time to end prohibition and fix the economy !


----------



## Keef

Afternoon burn ?


----------



## Hippie420

Yup.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been doing the same **** for so long i dont need a resume . Have owned my own Business since 1990.


----------



## Keef

Resume ?-- I thought that was a rice dish !


----------



## Keef

Thought I was high and then the caps kicked in !-- Is it raining on the rest of the world ?


----------



## Sweetmansticky

No rain in my part anyway since about 4 hours and none forecast for tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Kraven

Wow, four pages since I last visited, work decided to get a new wrinkle....right when college football starts, now every member of the administration team will have to work one weekend on a rotation, so say this was my weekend I would work mon-thurs then have Friday off, then work sat-sun 10-6 be off on Monday then work the rest of the week till Friday, and then back to weekends off till my weekend comes back around.....I got a job in the administration so that I could stop working rotating weekends for the last 15 years. On top of that we are just there to monitor and maintain the floor and to handle any emergencies that come up......HELLO  I'm the Director of Risk Management.....if there is an emergency I come in. So now i have to take 16 hours away from what I need to be doing to babysit grow folks. Thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## Kraven

Ok now thats off ma chest lets burn one, got a fattie of Critical Kush that will cripple you.

:48:


----------



## Keef

Kraven when I used to have in house call at the horsepital -- I would got to the morgue and take a nap !-- Nice and quite down there -- not too many peeps coming around !-- and if someone came in -- just lie real still !  They 'd never know !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Kraven when I used to have in house call at the horsepital -- I would got to the morgue and take a nap !-- Nice and quite down there -- not too many peeps coming around !-- and if someone came in -- just lie real still !  They 'd never know !



no way i could just lay real still. i could have a field day with that one. time for another bowl.


----------



## Rosebud

DD, you are getting "work" done? What if you end up looking like Priscilla Presley or worse, Mickey Roark? 

I would never have that kind of work done. Nothing wrong with looking 50. I would be way too afraid of the outcome.

DD, THG is another female grower. She taught me a lot.   And Keef, that is who you need to talk e-cig liquid.

Got most of the plants netted. Umbra... is this grow getting kinda long and drawn out?


----------



## Keef

Figured it out later Rose -- I get lit -- I'm easily confused and that's most of the time !


----------



## Kraven

I'm pleasant now, be glad for Thursday night, game one of the 2015 -2016 College Football Season.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, no, you smoke pot????WHAT?  Just wanted to keep you straight, no biggie.. 

kraven, i see you down there. sorry the job is sucking.  really. so sorry.


----------



## Kraven

It will pass, it has just really been a stressful time at work. We will get better, growin an organization has it's own pains, and there were many practices I had to stop, and many new programs to put in place, we will be ok it is just hard right now. thanks for caring


----------



## giggy

now i got a buzz. krav as with all it will pass, just keep cool bro. rose good to see you out and i anit never seen keef stoned, well i never seen keef. sweet i'm with you don't need no rain.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Giggy, it will pass. Then  it will be good again. Just kinkled up about maybe missing good College Football.


----------



## giggy

bro the only thing i keep up with anymore is nhra and i don't do that very well. i pull for three teams and not in any order. alabama, texas a&m and noter dame but may never watch the first game even.


----------



## Keef

Kraven - I learned something from da foosball last week !-- Dis guy who let air out his foosball -- he destroyed his smart phone so they got no evidence !-- When I get my new device I am sooo killing this one !--


----------



## yarddog

I got tickets to see the falcons and bears play last year from my boss.   The birds got slaughtered!   As I'm sitting near all these birdy fans, I'm thinking;
 its cool to not have a favorite team! That way you can appreciate the great plays from both teams!!!  I really get into high school football.  My uncle and I like to go watch the home games.   
Other than that, I don't follow anything on the telly.  Canceled my TV subscription two years ago.  I run a roku with Netflix and YouTube.  All I need for $7 a month.  Had to threaten direct TV with a lawya if they called me again!   I love corporations!!  Filthy swine.  Almost as bad as Leo. 
Kraven, you know the drill, you ain't no spring chicken learning the ways of the world,  but I feel for you all the same. 
I had a manager once for a few years.  Almost came to blows more than once.  And not the fist kind either.  He was a biker racist piece of redneck trash.  People mistake kindness for weakness.


----------



## mrcane

4:20 Here Blueberry Haze nice 80 sativa 20 In. Join Me:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane I think U need to see a counselor !-- U got a problem Cuz !-- U smoke way too much weed !


----------



## Rosebud

I will join ya mrcane... Smoking some store bought og kush, just a 10.oo sample.. Not so impressed yet.  Tried a sample of Sensi Star...HOLY HOLY HOLY loved it for night time. 

Just put in scalloped potatos and ham for dinner. Nice the temps are so much lower i can cook again. I like cooking if it isn't 110 degrees.


----------



## yarddog

Tending the ladies.   Growing alonf nicely. 
   Boss lady comes in upset says that snapper done throwed the belt.  Yup.  Belts done.  Oh well. Got some chicken on the grill, cold Miller light and some mexi-brick in the pipe.   It's going to be o-tay.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane I think U need to see a counselor !-- U got a problem Cuz !-- U smoke way too much weed !



    YO Bro!!! My neurologist tell me to smoke as much as I want, While my Counselor thinks that we are both Nuts.F**** Him   WHO you think I am listening to??

      OH Just had a beautiful local rib eye with potato green been's, sauteed W/garlic, onion & chard  little corn on the cob..... ALL from the yard  

      Now sit back with a Fatty :smoke1: Thank You!!!


----------



## yarddog

Stoners be eatin GOOD!!!!


----------



## yarddog

All I want in life is to be truly happy.  That's my goal.  Happiness, Love.  

I'm right where I want to be.  I have a great wife by my side.  A house to live in. Good job, most of the bills get payed.  Cats and dogs that love me regardless of my mood. I'm 27 years old and I have finally found my Place!  I earn the respect of those I associate with.  I live right.  I have a heart of gold and a sharp blade ready if needed.   I have it all!!  I really do.  All that I need to make me feel complete!  
Life is indeed,,     good!!   
For now.  I'm sure fate has a few sticks to throw in my spokes.  Roll with the punches.  Your day is what you make it. I'm over a third way through my natural life span.  Life's too short to waste being bitter!!


----------



## Keef

Bacon Cheeseburger -- Chili Cheese fries - --  I get by !--


----------



## mrcane

Sounds great Y.D, But a third the way through..... a,, Sh** I'm near Dead!!!!


----------



## mrcane

MMMMMM ..... Keef   Nutin wrong with a good cheese burg,,,
   The girls just lit up gotta go see:bolt:


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> .....and some mexi-brick in the pipe. It's going to be o-tay.


 
Wish ya lived closer, Dog. Friends don't let friends smoke brick weed.


----------



## Rosebud

Aww, 27...  Do you have kids YD? 

Sounds really good mr crane dinner out of your garden.  ... Yours may be the only neuro that I like!

keef that sounds REALLY GOOD. I haven't had anything like that in years.  i miss it.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, no kids.   Haven't tried but not sure the wife can have any.  Doctor always asks if we trying when she has her annual inspection. 
Hippie, thanks!  I don't know what I'm missing. Ignorance is bliss, as they say.   Come winter time I hope to have my mind blown!! 
Cane, I figured a few years ago, if I make it to 80, I'm a third way through.  No time to waste!!!   


Keef!!!  Sounds good!!   Love me some greasy food!!!!


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Where's my pipe ?-- Brickweed or nothing Hippy ?-- - I'm down with the Dog !-- Some is better than none !-- If not for brickweed - I wouldn't have had anything to smoke half my life !  I don't like chili cheese fries and cheeseburger anymore !


----------



## mrcane

Still NO amber :watchplant:


----------



## Keef

Turned the wife into a wobblehead yesterday with some Tranquil Elephantizer I had put up yesterday for her birthday --  Twisted one up and handed it to her -- she didn't ask what it was and I didn't tell !- -After a few tomes it had burned out in the ash tray -- RWS looked at me with them blood shot eyes and wobbly head and said - that ain't Widow is it ?-- She done got used to my Widow !-- Wasn't ready for dat !  Don't tell anyone !-- I got a whole mess of T.E. clones !


----------



## Hippie420

Yeah, I hate to sound like a spoiled brat, but if I had to go back to brick weed, I'd just quit. I quit for 19 years once without missing it. Sure is nice for the pain, though. Lots safer than being a legal pill head, too.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc... Coffee on... can't find my pipe. 

Brick weed, been a long time.. Wonder what i ingested in my youth...

Can i just say i am a tired pot farmer. This last month may be the longest..

Gotta find that pipe.  Enjoy your day..


----------



## giggy

morning rose and the rest of the ofc. had my bowl and waiting on my coffee. man i'm so tired of hurting. since the tick bite i just seem to hurt more. i went back to the doctor and they are running more test, but it feels like tendon nidus thorugh out my whole body. i got up this morning and almost couldn't stand up to get my before work shower. now i'm waiting on the pain meds to kick in but i'm eating more of them then i ever have before. i hope they figure it out cause i'm not sure how much more i can stand. yall have a blessed day and i'll check in later.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Giggy - Sorry for your pain Cuz - One day at a time !-- Been smoking weed since '73 -- Brickweed !-- up to last year or so !- Probably kept me outta jail many times -- especially since my head injury -  The wife says I have a hard time dealing with ignorance or arrogant people !-- Same THC in brick weed as in the best -  object is to get a dose into your system !-- Without brickweed I would be in jail or dead simple as that !


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, sorry you are feeling so bad. A warm shower does help. Do they think you have lymes?  Is it the antibiotics? I hope they get it figured out, pain can ruin a day quicker than anything.. I hope you feel better soon.

Keef... what up?

Just looking at last years journal.. I harvested on the 20th of october. I hope we go sooner this year.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All....Smoke..  Giggy hope that you find some relief!!! 20 something years mostly off the weed, no brick weed here.


----------



## Keef

I expect that as we get closer to the end of prohibition there will be more and more people who were forced by their circumstances to stop using weed will be remembering how much they enjoyed getting high !-- I guess I was just too hard headed to be bullied into conforming to someone else standards !- They started drug screens -- I stayed up with their standards and beat the test everytime !-- U gonna MAKE me do what ?-- Well good luck with that !


----------



## Rosebud

When i was 18 I bought a "lid" of cat nip... smoked that till we all got headaches.. we got our money back. lol My point is who knows what we smoked back in the day.. Paraquat anyone?


----------



## mrcane

Sad that we had to even deal with screening, where I worked ,you could be a screaming alcoholic, but don't touch any smoke????


----------



## Rosebud

Exactly. Who would you rather work with an alcoholic or a pot smoker.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

You know it keef!! Mr cane it's amazing they don't screen for alcoholism for jobs I know loads of alcos that will argue to the death that weed is the devil all while sippin whiskey!! Makes no sense but then there's not much in this world that does !!


----------



## Keef

I smoked cigs for 30 years and I know what kind of poison was in cigs !-- I certainly understand your point Rose !-- The demand for brickweed has never been stronger !  When Colorado went legal there was a traffic jam at the border !-- I really think that ambulance full of weed would have.made it -- if they had only got the spelling right !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Took me half an hour to catch up to you guys. Mouthy bunch aren't we! I'll have to take Keef & Yarddog's side: brickweed or no weed, hummmmm......   Some is better than none. Mama needs her meds! Too crazy without it! They should be glad I take an oral dose before I go to work or I'd go off on everybody & be out there looking for another job. Thought I'd get more patience with age but I'm getting less patient as I age. I feel bad for you Kraven; the medical field can be difficult to say the least. I think that's what happened to my patience-- dealing with all the stupidity.


----------



## Hippie420

I helped bust up a bale of Jamaican weed that had been sprayed with paraquat. Easy to spot. The buds that had been hit by the droplets had little brown circles on 'em. Touch the brown spots and they'd turn to powder. It's like the cell structure had been destroyed. 
There were a few years that nobody would touch Jamaican weed around here. The dealers learned to rename what they had. Folks were still smoking Jamaican, thinking they were smoking Columbian or Michoacán.


----------



## Keef

We are the fortunate few !-- Not everyone can grow their own weed and in the free states not everyone can pay $35 a gram for their weed !-- So by my count they recieve taxes on less than 10% of the weed bought and sold !-- Why ?-- 33% tax rate !- -- I can do quite well in that shadow economy --but -- Why not just legalize it and tax it fairly and eliminate that shadow economy ?-- D.D. -- I was nose to nose with a surgeon during surgery for 20+ year's -- just don't think I would have that kind of patience anymore !--


----------



## bozzo420

sitting at a friends house . one guy comes in and says I want some Columbian, Rick says yes I have some of that. 20 minutes later another guy comes in, says ,I want some of that Jamaican that's around.   Rick says ,yep I have some of that.....lol to funny . it was neither.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Bozzo sounds like your friend was a " give the people what they want " type of guy !!


----------



## yarddog

What if I walked in an said I want some brick?   Reckon he would have it?


----------



## Keef

Yard dog -- Since my injury I don't move enough so I'm in pitiful shape and just don't have the motivation to get in shape again -- That's why I asked about a street dirt bike !-- There's 20 something miles of smugglers beach right over there !-- I'm thinking that's how I can get back in shape !-- Go ride smugglers beach every day or so looking for them square grouper that wash up sometimes !-- I can see me now with one of 20 kilo back packs thrown over my shoulders headed home like a blur !-- Just need to get lucky once !  That happens I'll hook U up !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Sheriff decided to hang out at my place last night. Didn't come to the door, just sat in his car out front. At first it was a little intimidating, then I figured nobody is going to rob me with the car out front. He eventually got a call and left with the lights flashing. I took 3 outdoor plants while he was sitting there. I'm thinking I will be taking a few more today. They maybe a week or 2 early, but better than no meds.


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna have a CO2 hash oil machine !-- Don't think for a minute that I'll be the only one running brickweed through it on occassion !-- My prediction is I won't be able to run it fast enough !


----------



## Keef

Next time Umbra go out and introduce yourself -- offer him a cup of coffee -- ask him to come around more often !-- Make friends with him -- he might be just looking for a golden handshake -- security ain't free !


----------



## bozzo420

personally,  back on the block, you never wanted the police officer to know you on a first name basis. lol
 Rose ask any cop how many violent pot smokers they have had. most say never. Then ask them about drinkers.....every night .lol


----------



## yarddog

I keep a  healthy distance from Leo.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have Family that are Leo,,and they are pricks just like the rest. Needless to say i am not invited to their parties.Thank goodness,,not sure where i would light up,,,,, :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, have to agree with Keef, go play nice.  But, had to be a little unnerving.


----------



## DirtyDiana

By the way, I need to see Mrcane's neurologist!


----------



## Keef

Hey we were talking about brickweed this morning -- The pieces and parts of this Tetra will begin to arrive tommorrow !-- The plan is to use brickweed seed to perfect the process !-- So success depends on making a brickweed seed tetra !-- 166-200 % increase in THC production !-- Then we make a legend !--- Do U really think old brain damaged Keef could do this on his own ? --


----------



## yarddog

If I can find a ladder tall enough, ima snag these leds from work!   They probably won't miss them.  HahaView attachment 229898


----------



## yarddog

Thinking about painting my tank up like this. View attachment 229907


----------



## umbra

so the only thing I am doing more than transplanting is trimming, lol. this could be a full time job. sheriff drove by about 5 times today, never stopped. as big as the county is, I would think there is more to do somewhere else.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, what is up? why are they doing that? I would go out and ask, but that is just me.. that would un nerve me.

I am glad you have plants ready, are they indoors or outdoors? What i am asking is how far along is your outdoor. Mine are tiny baby flowers.


----------



## umbra

these were outdoor. right at 6 weeks into flower. so early even for 8 week strains. buds are large, dense, sticky, and stinky. 2 more weeks and they will be...insane. the strawberry cookies is closer to a 10 week strain, so they are the farthest from harvest. the true og, is the yield winner.


----------



## Kraven

Ahhh square grouper, now that my friend I have had. Found me one on the river one night cat fishin' and eased right on back home with her. Tightly compressed but when fluffed it smoked well.

Whew enjoying this bowl of happiness. Pot so makes my worries less, and that's a happy thing mon.


----------



## Rosebud

Pot rocks Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Pot rocks Kraven.



Yes ma'am it sure does. :48:


----------



## Keef

Wait !- I got caps kicking in --maybe half hour !-- Never mind I got a good buzz anyway !-- Hell yeah Kraven !-- and people think all that's on them shrimps boats is shrimp !-- I would been out all night fishing !


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Thinking about painting my tank up like this. View attachment 229907


 Awesome. Would have never thought of that.


----------



## giggy

well i was trying to read to catch up, but the ol lady just came in so i'm going to go burn one. be back in a bit.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah weedhopper.  I like it.   Maybe one day I will paint ours.


----------



## Keef

Lit up Pizza run !-- Who wants to ride ?-- Wish I had some watermelon !-- pity the fool try to steal that melon !-- I think about a half dozen would make fantastic Pontoons for a floating greenhouse !  -- Could even let one keep being a propane tank !-- U would never see it from above if I was back up in the swamp !-- Giggy could fab a frame like that up on a weekend !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, its a good thing we all don't live near each other.   I'm sure I could get myself in trouble if we combine too many stoners together at once.


----------



## giggy

you are right dog, we would be a noisy bunch laughing having a good ol time. keef that would be cake. i'm gonna call it a early night and spend time with the ol lady. yall have a good one.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - What did the Doctor say ?--


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog -- Even thousands of miles apart -- they have to watch us like a hawk to make sure we not swapping seed , pollen and clones !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Keef that swapping pollen idea might be a winner . Imagine the possibilities!!


----------



## Keef

Yep Sweet !-- I can just imagine !-- That would be cool !


----------



## mrcane

Whoa Umbra I would be pacing about the property, although I suffer with some PTSD,Still tough seeing pigs rootin about the neighborhood...Keep cool ask  "Whats UP"

   Anyone up for a Puff???


----------



## umbra

After dinner, I was doing the dishes and noticed someone in a pickup truck slow down in front of my house and started taking pictures. He never stopped. Then drove back in front of the house 5 minutes later. I was talking to NCH and he said...rippers. He said LEO knows and so do the rippers. T'is the season and welcome to Cali.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra hope it's,Time to Harvest???    Picked up a dehumidifier today, man they are $$$$ and heavy, the rainy weather is around and had a high of 85% Low 50%  will dial it in around 45%?? Don't need any bud rot.....


----------



## Hippie420

Yikes! That's spooky, Umbra. Glad I live on a dead end road with one way in and no way out for ne'er-do-wells.


----------



## umbra

My son is mad at me for taking some of the plants early. LOL. Better early than not at all. I was told, if it happens, it will be between 2am and 4:30 am. My son gets in from work around 2:30am and someone is always awake at that time. Dogs are always on alert.


----------



## bozzo420

they make motion detectors for deer hunters. that send a signal and flash a light when there is movement. I would get one if your worried about rippers. They are not very expensive.


----------



## yarddog

bozzo420 said:


> they make motion detectors for deer hunters. that send a signal and flash a light when there is movement. I would get one if your worried about rippers. They are not very expensive.


You can make one with a motion detection light and a radio to wake you up instead of a light coming on.  My pops uses one for his garden. Kills a dozen or more every year that way.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.

Umbra how do the rippers know?  Geez, you are in the wild west dude. That kinda freaks me out.. I am glad your son is up all night.. What a welcome to Cali.. sorry that is happening.
 The motion sensing light would be good. And BIG DOGS are good.


----------



## giggy

morning bozzo, dog, rose and the rest. little better today, still hurt but better. keef the doctor didn't find anything wrong, so it must be my imagination. i wish my imagination would just kick back and get stoned and leave me alone. we deal with what we have and make the best of it. everybody have a great day peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- So if I was a ripper I could just cruise around looking for weed in people yards or hanging over the fence  then just  make a little 3 am run and get paid ?-- Sound too easy !-- Do they make U label it so the ripper knows what he's getting ?  -- I think I'm just gonna hang on to my Texas state of mind !-- Weed what weed ?-- I don't see no weed round here !-- U see any weed?--- Giggy !-- Get better Cuz !- U got weed to grow !-- Sorry Umbra !-- I know what a field of stumps feels like !-- Hope U never know !


----------



## Keef

Hey don't they make a pet collar U can locate from a satalite ??-- Hide one of them on a plant !- U get ripped -- Gear up and go get yo sheet back and unleash Hell !


----------



## mrcane

Morning All   Smoke


----------



## umbra

I have motion detector security lights at several places around the property. There are 2 sides of the fence that are exposed to the street. I can only assume they will cut the fence instead of climbing it. The 2 sides that are backing neighbor yards, have no street lights. They could just cut the pad locks off the chains, but they would be in the street to do it. Because this is the Wild West here, this is a test to see if we are soft and weak.


----------



## yarddog

I learned in the prison system.  If you ain't strong or smart enough to keep your stuff, you may as well never even had it.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> They could just cut the pad locks off the chains, but they would be in the street to do it.


 If I was a ripper, that's the way I'd come. Fast in, fast out. Sounds like some conibear traps inside the perimeter would slow 'em up a bit. Hard to run with a broken ankle.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Umbra. I would be crazy by now. I agree with you Hippie, it's hard to walk with a broken ankle!


----------



## yarddog

So many good ways to stop or deter them, but most I know are illegal to use or make.  Like Rose said, I good dog is your best bet.  Nothing gets by my chow. He is a watchdog for sure.  If he barks at night I got my pistol and flashlight! He kills opossums and armadillos. Its his yard and he protects it! But he definitely makes people think twice.   Most are more afraid of the Great Dane.  I would be too if I pulled up in a car and the dog was looking at me at eye level through the window.  
Chows getting old.  Thinking about a dobbie or rottie soon. Saw a pitbull husky mix.  Wonderful dog.  Very smart. Always makes eye contact.  Loyal and Territorial


----------



## mrcane

Yea!! Dogs, Big ones!! people don't come around.


----------



## Keef

Umbra dat be why I don't grow outside anymore !-- You're just a little guppy in a great big sea !- A ripper is gonna weigh possible gains against possible losses !- -- I don't think you'll have any problem!-- If U do it'll probably be neighborhood kids !-- A ripper team hits U there's nothing U can do short of a gunfight !-


----------



## umbra

Clearly, I could just cut the plants and be done with it. It would be a huge waste but a good lesson to learn. But to me we are just postponing something that is going to happen, no matter what. Because, like you said YD, this is about keeping my stuff.


----------



## Keef

Dogs will give U a false sense of security !-- every ripper out there knows if U sing James Brown songs they'll just sit and watch !-- or is that just dobermans ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra dat be why I don't grow outside anymore !-- You're just a little guppy in a great big sea !- A ripper is gonna weigh possible gains against possible losses !- -- I don't think you'll have any problem!-- If U do it'll probably be neighborhood kids !-- A ripper team hits U there's nothing U can do short of a gunfight !-


 I think you are right about the gunfight. Honestly, we made tons of mistakes with the outdoor grow and maybe we will get 1 lb from all the plants combined. Not worth dying for.


----------



## Keef

I feel much more secure by growing indoors just never enough room !--


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Clearly, I could just cut the plants and be done with it. It would be a huge waste but a good lesson to learn.


 Trouble is, they know the plants were there. If they've been harvested, they pretty much know where the harvest is. Home invasion, anyone?


----------



## giggy

barrel rings all over the yard, they may not take a leg off but you don't want to step on them.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Fish hooks hung at head level. People in the know know to hunker down people bein naughty ...... You'll hear em scream


----------



## yarddog

Sweetmansticky said:


> Fish hooks hung at head level. People in the know know to hunker down people bein naughty ...... You'll hear em scream


Only bad thing is if you do that, and you catch someone it don't matter if they the world's worst person. You still going to jail.  That's what's wrong with our country.  Rules make it where you can't put someone in their place.  
My two rules are treat others as you wish to be treated.  If that don't work refer to rule two.  
Treat mofo's how they treat you!!!   If one don't work, two will!!!  Some people only  respect pain and suffering at the hands of another.


----------



## Keef

I got the advantage there !-I shoot the place up !--- I got a head injury that requiring 6 hours of surgery to repair !-- They arrest me I tell of my head injury -- They have to send me for psych evaluation -- I fail it -- They commit me and 30 days later I have shown outstanding progress !- So I'm released !--


----------



## Keef

No more talk of unpleasantness !---I might have enough bagweed seed for a test run !-- 1,000 seed and we plan to kill 995 -997 of them in order to force a polyploid mutation !-- And it may take several test runs before Merlin is comfortable enough to make a run on good seed !-- If U don't know what I'm trying to do and U a pot farmer U should look it up !--Tetraploid !-- They call it Superweed !-- Time to get high !


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> No more talk of unpleasantness !---I might have enough bagweed seed for a test run !-- 1,000 seed and we plan to kill 995 -997 of them in order to force a polyploid mutation !-- And it may take several test runs before Merlin is comfortable enough to make a run on good seed !-- If U don't know what I'm trying to do and U a pot farmer U should look it up !--Tetraploid !-- They call it Superweed !-- Time to get high !


Has it been done before, or is this a new frontier??


----------



## Keef

No Dog this be proven science !-- Been done before !-- some legendary varieties started this way !--Google it !-- best be left to people who have experience handling harzardous materials -- This is extremely dangerous !-- I couldn't do it myself because if only 3 seed out of a 1000 are viable -- with my germination skills might as say they all dead !-- It's a team effort !


----------



## Keef

Google -- Polyploid Marijuana -- images


----------



## Kraven

If you wanna know how to make a few home make clay-mores that use rock salt instead of lead ( just really makes you wish you had died and it takes a good 24 hours for the salt to melt ) I can teach you a thing or two about how to keep your girls safe, us old skool guerrilla growers know some really nasty tricks that will make you legendary and nobody will mess with your stuff.


----------



## Kraven

And then I went and killed these two boys today. 3 out of five on the ChemD x Cherry Fuel.


----------



## Hippie420

You going to use colchicine, Keef?


----------



## mrcane

Sad, Sorry for the loss Kraven.. Healthy guys...


----------



## Keef

Not me Hippy I know my limitations !-- but -- Yep !-- that's the process !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hahahahaha keef


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Sad, Sorry for the loss Kraven.. Healthy guys...



There will come a time when boy's like that will be giving up some pollen for me to keep, both were good looking and healthy with good structure. Just don't have the third area to flower them out.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Leave you'd be intrested in joining a breeders club to exchange ' knowledge ' and stuff . 1little wrap of viable pollen would go a long long way. Hypothetically speaking of course . I'm talkin perfect situation where were all In A green state!


----------



## Kraven

Words


----------



## Rosebud

I find the bathtub the perfect place for pollination.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Rose I've only 400sqft so 10 of that is grow I don't have a bath only a shower , I've a little shed outside for pollination and experiments!!


----------



## Rosebud

I have used a shower too. It is nice when they are in pots and you can put them in there and then shower off everything, plants included and you are done.   I actually like pollinating pre flowers and then put her back to flower.. That works well for me.  But, i am not a breeder, just like cheap seeds.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I'm not near a breeder either .... Yet. But I tinker and try things so I'm educating myself . 
Shower sounds like a good idea . Does pollinating prefliwers work???


----------



## Keef

Kraven shut up and pass that doob -- I'm watching !-- Mane those caps be entirely too strong !- What was I saying !-- musta been something !-- Rose are U satisfied that I am not going to let some mutant seed loose upon the world ?-- I hope U understand there will only be one plant clone only !--  But that don't mean Keef ain't gonna clone the Hell out of it !-- National prohibition ends the O.F.C. might just have something for they Happy a** !-- Only problem be if U can't clone U can't keep it !


----------



## bozzo420

Late start . Card day. 
Umbra, nothing has been ripped yet. Right?   You got me ready to start my camp out in the back yard. Some early hunting .   But mine are so large and caged up, I don't think anyone could carry more than one.
I'm ordering that motion detector for hunters that flashes a light inside. I can use it during full moon deer hunting .


----------



## Keef

Ah !-- The sound of pot growers in the fall !-- By the end of Croptober ya'll be wore out !


----------



## umbra

bozzo nothing has been ripped yet. Only cause its not ready


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I took the top off that three leaf Blueberry Blast -- on the first -- The cut should be rooted by the 15th easy -- So the original is headed for bloom !-- I know U guys sex them this way but I'll let the original finish if it's a girl !- learn all sorts of stuff about the plant all the while chopping the clone up for clones regularly !-- if it's a boy I'll destroy the original and keep a piece in veg for if or when I need it !--


----------



## Rosebud

Sweetmansticky said:


> I'm not near a breeder either .... Yet. But I tinker and try things so I'm educating myself .
> Shower sounds like a good idea . Does pollinating prefliwers work???



i hated cleaning up pollen out of the shed. So yes, the shower or bathtub works great. I usually just shake the male on the female and then let them spend the night together.. Water kills pollen so then I kill the male or collect more pollen for later and then put him in a bag and carry him out and rinse her off well and take her back out side or under the lights whichever.

THen you just shower off the walls and tub and you are good. 

Keef, i got my clone mojo back a few clones ago.. So i can I be trusted with your gmo'd diploidtriploid awesomeness.


----------



## Keef

I'm a sloppy breeder !-- That's why only one male at a time in bloom with time in between !-- Any seed on anything including the intended are his !-- That T.E.-- White Widow cross the Gloman and Giggy got was conceived that way !-- I gotta get me a cut of that !-- We'll be seeing what happens Rose it's a numbers game - the more seed U got - the better the odds !-- Just need that one perfect plant and I could grow it the rest of my life !-- It will need to be spread out to prevent loss of the work !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, it's WAKE AND BAKE time. happy fry-day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy - that T.E. - Widow cross -- is it getting frosty yet ?-- It should be da bomb Cuz !-- Excellent parents !-- I had planned to cross it with Williams Wonder but I kilt my Willy seed !-- I use outside in the winter as my breeding room last year !-- This year I think I used a big box like for a stove or fridge !-- put my little aerocloner and an LED -


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy  O.F.C.  Wow fryday already..better load up.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo- Cane !-- this could be a two bowl morning !--


----------



## mrcane

0600 and still Dark, fall is coming folks....


----------



## Keef

Looks like that GDP -X- Black Rose from Umbra is gonna straighten out -- When the seed openned up there was a little green snarl came out instead of a pair of leaves -- Seems what came out the seed shell was 3 separate pairs of leaves !-- Never seen such a thing - thought I was gonna lose it several times but it'll be O.K. !-- Lights just came on gotta go !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC....47 degrees in the desert..those plants are out there shivering... oh brother... it will be hot next week. This last month of the grow is stressful, not Umbra's stressful, no rippers here that I know of.  Just wondering if it will finish in time to make good meds and good pot.. All you can do is nothing.

On that positive note I think it is time to break out the smoke and more coffee.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose; Stressful...Looks like rain & wind took a limb off my out door girl last night. Don't know about this outdoor stuff here!


----------



## Rosebud

Have you  netted and or staked  your girls mrcane? We have to here in the fall.


----------



## mrcane

I did stake her out, last storm she tipped over, she is having a tough time But is up  over the gutter on the roof...


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC....47 degrees in the desert..those plants are out there shivering... oh brother... it will be hot next week. This last month of the grow is stressful, not Umbra's stressful, no rippers here that I know of. Just wondering if it will finish in time to make good meds and good pot.. All you can do is nothing.
> 
> On that positive note I think it is time to break out the smoke and more coffee.


 Morning OFC. It's getting chilly here at night as well. We figure we will let these plants go as long as we can and try to get some meds from them. Of course, we are taking some precautions and trying to be safe.


----------



## bozzo420

We are on the 30 day countdown. mine all look to be done by October except the Deep Cheese. she is in the greenhouse and may be growing near December. She is a 10 foot tree just starting good buds.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo that sounds like chainsaw weed !-- we still have mid 70s at night -mid 90s in the afternoon !--


----------



## mrcane

Will make note now: Find seeds for outdoors next year. Something tough,short and doesn't  take long to finish

  We had our heat this summer, bring on the fall...I Love the fall !!


----------



## bozzo420

my vanilla kush clone is going to be finished before October. It is my best looking plant. 6 feet tall and 15 feet around monster.  One pretty SOB
the good thing about tops growing through the fence top is , I don't have to worry about that top falling over.


----------



## Keef

January 1st. This year I threw a fist full of brickweed seed in a planter out back just to see what would happen -- Had to chop them down 15th of March because they were revegging !-- -- I'm gonna start earlier this year and grow seed out there !-- Seed for the Tetra Project !--  Many as I can get !--


----------



## bozzo420

get you a box to cover them for a couple of hours a day Keef and they will not reveg.


----------



## Keef

I could do that Bozzo !-- But I think starting 2 months earlier will give them time to make seed !-- No one looks for outside weed in the winter even in the dirty south !--


----------



## Keef

Hey I thought I should say something before someone starts adding at me !-- Yes !- I got 2 freak plants and I kilt a bunch of seed !-- Someone could look at that and think I already did something !--- I haven't but if I had I would lie about it !--


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon OFC, finally a three day weekend, work has been ugly for the last two weeks and it doesn't look like it's gonna be easier....one by one I'm getting rid of the bad apples, they can't hire 'em as as fast as I can fire 'em. I hate doing that to somebody but when they are responsible for your loved one they are to treat them like their own granny or I'm gonna run them off. They are calling me the sheriff at work now, I didn't join the organization to find friends other than the franklins .....Ben and his other half. The board is happy, the DON and the NHA is happy....so i guess I'm supposed to be happy but i am impacting a lot of lives here and it makes me sick to my stomach to know that a single mom working two jobs to feed and clothe her family is going to loose her license and go to jail because she chose one time to take a short cut and now I have a lady with a broken collar bone and a family I have to explain it too. I take my job seriously and i have been warning people for two months now that i was going to tighten up things in august and I did. We should be getting 15 agency CNA's and 5 agency Nurses till I can get restaffed. These things weigh heavy on me and at times it's just hard to do the right thing, Anyway....sorry if I blew anyone's buzz, cuz I'm firing up now and soon all will be well in my world. Oh on a side note my new cloner came today, I will probably clone the three ChemD x Cherry Fuel....I have a feeling they will be awesome. Peace and thanks for listening. Now gonna go and post some grow pic's and my new cloner....come on over and take a peek


----------



## Keef

Be over in a minute Kraven !-- Why can't a brother just concentrate on growing the best weed he can and be done with that !-- It's gonna kill U Cuz !-- One day soon U gonna have to decide if U gonna save the world or save your own life !--  Been watching the news -- I got a question maybe someone could 'splain something ---What's it mean ?-- Separation of Church and State ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I really feel you Kraven. Of course, the Southern Comfort & the Widow, could say a lot, but I won't.  Do what you feel is right. It's all you can do. Otherwise, light up & let it go.


----------



## mrcane

Easy now Kraven ..  I let work get to me so bad it tipped me over....:confused2:


----------



## Hippie420

Ten lashes with a wet scampi for the next stoner that mentions the "W" word.


----------



## umbra

Weed


----------



## Kraven

Yoop your girls are looking most excellent.


----------



## Keef

Aren't they Kraven !-- I think adding another LED did it !-- Hey D.D. where ya been ?-- Umbra that Sam the Skunkman is one smart brother !-- Trying to shake this headache I got trying to understand his work !-- I think I see something !-- I got to burn a big bowl !-- Do not try to understand that stuff !-- My one brain cell is smoking and smells like rubber !


----------



## Keef

Where could a brother lay hands on one them Pink Kush cuts ?--


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Weed


 
Now, THAT "W" word is ALWAYS welcome!!!!!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

What would the word for it be if we were all legal and were full time pharmers??? 





Heaven I think is suitable !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven they are lucky to have you. I hope you are lucky to have them. 

Do the low temperatures signal the plant to get its butt in gear and bloom or is the decreasing light? We have had two cold nights and i have cola's that weren't there before.
Is it both? Umbra??? do you know ? anyone?

i painted a milk can today.  Have a good evening and weekend you ofcs. See ya tamale.


----------



## Keef

Wait a minute Cuz !-- What U mean by "full time" ?-- U mean like a jjjj ?-- Jjjoo -- bob?-- I can't even say that word !-- I been running this SOG rotation for 2 years is that what U mean !-- I don't be punching no clock or such !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Haha that's what I mean keef.


----------



## Keef

Well it WOULD be a little easier if it was legal !--- Growing weed ain't a job !-- it's just what we do !


----------



## umbra

Yes the temps make a huge difference in the bud formation and density. The last 3 to 4 weeks you want at least a 10* difference from day to night. This helps set the flowers. We are getting a 40* difference from day to night and the buds are kicking in.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> i painted a milk can today. Have a good evening and weekend you ofcs. See ya tamale.


 
Are you talking a can of rustoleum or all artsy fartsy? If it's artsy, pics!


Nice looking ladies, Umbra.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I haven't tried yet but I think I can do it by changing my res. temp instead of air temp -- BOTH !!!-- Set the flowers and bring out the colors !!-- U da Man !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- They after a sterile triploid feminized seed so they can grow fields of Sensi weed without having to cull males !-- Not sure I like that !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nice pics Umbra.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Woulda went away for the big weekend - but I live at the beach !--  Smells like someone been smoking weed on my back patio this morning !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef  O.F.C.  Seen my brain anywhere??


----------



## giggy

morning folks, i feel like the dogs have been dragging me around this morning. watched my grand son play football last night. he is jv but plays sv also. i'll get me a bowl going here in just a minute and have me some coffee too.


----------



## Keef

A mime is a terrible thing to lose !-- and be alert -- the world needs more lerts !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Got up ,,toked and watched my favorite Documentary by Bill Mayer called Religulous,,,funny as hell. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Yes the temps make a huge difference in the bud formation and density. The last 3 to 4 weeks you want at least a 10* difference from day to night. This helps set the flowers. We are getting a 40* difference from day to night and the buds are kicking in.



nice ladies umbra.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie420 said:


> Are you talking a can of rustoleum or all artsy fartsy? If it's artsy, pics!
> 
> 
> Good morning boys and DD and THG, Hippie, it is a can of Rustoleum...lol and i am trying to figure out what I can use as a stencil to make polka dots on the top part of it. Something small and round that i could just dip in the paint and apply, any ideas? no running, crisp line?
> 
> WE GOT RAIN!!!!! WOO HOOn  I sure hope they got it up north on the fires.
> 
> It is very cool here this morning 50 something.
> 
> Thank you Umbra, that explains it. I swear i went to bed one night and there were a couple small colas, the next morning everything had colas...Never have i seen that before.
> Your plants are looking good. I sure hope they can finish too.
> 
> A rainy day here to start the holiday weekend. Works for me.. I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rain? Whats that? Lol


----------



## Keef

Mid 90s today humidity is high and not much wind !-- Where's Kraven ?-- that looked like an aero cloner he got just wanted more 411on it !--  I can't do CO2 enhancement or temp changes yet but I do what I can !-- I'm chasing genetics for now !-- I'm aware that I don't get the plants full potential growing the way I do but the genetics are there !-- They blow the whistle one thing I won't want for is clones !-- I have until then to build up my harem !-- Be chasing legends until then !  Mane !-- them caps just kicked in !--


----------



## Rosebud

ok, i am way too stoned for pre 8 am. what was i thinking? Geez.

I too wonder where our Kraven is. 

I hope we get our normal wind follow rain so the girls dry out, i don't want to go out and shake them while it is still raining.. Such a desert wus i am...Seattlelites would snear and say this isn't even rain.  Burr... ok, back to napping.. no more pot for a bit rb.


----------



## Keef

Too late for me !-- I got to ride this out !--


----------



## Kraven

I'm here, I  had go see my o'l hippy friend and He  fired up the volcano and then rolled a nickle sized joint.....high I'm is .


Keefe whatcha wanna know brother ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. The outdoor plants don't need too much attention at this point, just the patience to let them finish. Indoors is another story. More transplanting, lol.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I just wanted to confirm that it was an aerocloner !-- -- I need me one them valcanos huh ?--


----------



## umbra

the volcano is a bag type vaporizer, 1 of the most expensive on the market. My #1 choice is still the sublimator, but even more expensive


----------



## giggy

time for a afternoon burn. just got through moving the girls. found a couple small spots where it had laid against some other brush and tried to start bud rot. got it cleared out and moved to under cover of the woods but wide open. it may take some sun but the leaves are about to start turning and falling so i should get most back. puff puff pass


----------



## Keef

I smoke wit choo Giggy !-- Just had to run some errands -- dangerous out there !--  Guy in front of me was watching that polka dot bikini and almost drove up into the bed of the truck ahead of him at a light !-  On the way home I almost did the same thing but it wasn't a bikini !-- They allow golf carts on slow roads and the beach !-- The things some people are driving now are a long way from golf carts !-- What almost got me was a red one that was a scaled down '57 Chevy replica !-- Clean !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sublimator? Think I need one! Anyone up for an early afternoon toke? Been up for a couple hours & just can't get moving. Need more weed! No big hurry, that Widow got me bumuzzled; is that a word Rose?


----------



## Rosebud

I do think that is a word now DD, I like it.  I have been having that trouble myself today.. It is kinda tired out. I am having a coka-cola hoping it will work. The espresso didn't.  

That sublimator looks very complicated to me..Is it really really really wonderful Umbra?


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Rose !-- Momma says somedays -- it just bees that way !-- Running to the store zapped me -- people drive crazy on the island on the weekend !-- all the distractions and stuff !-- I was flipping thru the channels after I got back and came across a horror film that reminded of a time when my dainty little wife the Notorious RWS almost beat me to death with a wash cloth !-- She was in the shower and I was looking for something and walked in while she was in the shower !-- She came out that shower like a ninja !-- Hit me with that wet wash cloth bout 40 times before I could beat a hasty retreat !-- Beat me all the way down the hall !-- I was traumatized !-- No talk just kicking Keef's a** !-- If we ever have an intruder -- I'm getting behind the woman !


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, good you have her on your side Keef!!!!!  We don't like to be snuck up on...


----------



## DirtyDiana

You can do some damage with a washcloth!


----------



## Rosebud

I need lessons!! LOL that cracks me up.


----------



## umbra

Yes Rose the sublimator is that good. Most vaporizers are for either flowers or bho, not both. And it incorporates the bong/water pipe feature as well. You're a member over at breedbay. There's a thread dedicated to it over there. See what you think.


----------



## Kraven

DD I'm still bumuzzled myself, but enjoying football


----------



## giggy

time to play a game on the internet, stoned of course. starting to move along on the new indoor setup. i'll get more done tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Kraven did U get that cloner fired up ?-- I just got through doing a drive by on some spidermites with Neem Oil !-- I am not a fan !-- but I hate me some spidermites !  Keep us posted Giggy !- U might need to put some plants to stock it with !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Never trust a dog to guard your weed.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Mites! Bad word!


----------



## Hippie420

Spent eight honest hours climbing in, out, over, and around that damn van today installing the auxiliary battery system. Lacked soldering two leads on the #6 wire of having it finished. The back said, "Push me another 15 minutes and we'll be spending all tomorrow in bed."
I had no doubt, so the back won. I'm toking up some bubble. I'll ignore him, at least 'til I have to move.


----------



## mrcane

Evening just got in time for a puff :smoke1: Take care of that back Hippie...
    Man will they ever be done 8 weeks in flower seeing lots of cloudy no amber??


----------



## Keef

I hurt the spidermites last week but found a couple and treated with Neem Oil today -- Something I notice was that there were a few on my Widow but the T.E. right next to it was clean !-- Spidermite resistant -- good to know !


----------



## Keef

I was gonna get Hippy to post a pic of "Trips" for me show ya'll what I got !-- Still not sure myself but as long as it's not a hermie -- I got a use for it !


----------



## Keef

Hippy take care of your back or you'll end up in bed !


----------



## Keef

Bulletproof in Texas !-- Watching Jimi Hendrix at Atlanta Music Festival 1970 -- Dam I'm Old !-- that was 45 years ago !--


----------



## Hippie420

Got a hot shower, had the Old Hen smear some 'o Beemer's Botanical Balm on my back, finished a big ole chunk of bubble, and have been playing with the one hitter with some Black Vietnamese/Northern Lights.

Ain't feelin' too bad!


----------



## Hippie420

There ya go, Cuz! 

View attachment IMAG0624.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to WAKE AND BAKE. happy sunday morning to all.


----------



## ness

Wake & Bake Hear.   :bong:  Have a :ccc: day.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, wake and bake....coffee in hand now,

Keef - Yea I let it run a bit to break it in, but nothing to clone and no where to put them if i do.....so she will have to wait for the next seed run, but I'm excited it really seems to do a good job, the proof will be when i stick 8 cuts in there and let it run. I could top the ChemD x Cherry Fuel and see if it works but i would not have a place to put them if they rooted in 7-10 day i still would be 2-3 weeks from opening up my veg tent again, but soon brotha....soon I'm gonna fire her up and give her a whirl.


----------



## giggy

nothing like a hot bowl and a hot cup o coffee. i think i have my filter system figured out and hope to finish the build of that part today. i got to cut holes in the boxes and hook it all up. i'm thinking about the jiffy pucks as i do grow in soil. i think i'll start with the small one, but i still got a little time yet.


----------



## giggy

keef nice clone bro.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Thank U Hippy !-- Take care of that back !-- That be a pic of Trips -- Blueberry Blast bred by Umbra !-- Not only does it make three leaves at a time it has some other anomalies !-- The plants are in 2 inch baskets with foam collar support !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer wears a purple foam collar --One Widow line wears a black foam collar -- Blueberry Blast in blue - GDP-X- Black Rose wears green and my work horse pink line Widow wear any color but the ones above !-- If Trips is a male -- I keeping it for stud service !-- My black line Widow refused to produce any seed when bred to the T.E. -- There is something wrong with my black line in a good way !-- She the one that backhanded me off the dunes !


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- Giggy Trips is a seed plant !- when it was about 2 inches tall I washed the roots off and put it in my cloner !-- There's another one in bottom right blue collar that just went in the cloner recently !-- I'm more comfortable once I got them in a box !-- it's not just a cloner it is how I grow !  As U can tell I may be slightly over the legal plant limit !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.:joint4:


----------



## mrcane

Wish that my dam camera would load... Here is a pic from microscope..Getting close?? 

View attachment Bud_0906_1.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like harvest time. I don't wait for amber myself. I like the up buzz. Once they're all nice and white, the scissors come out.


----------



## Keef

Soon Cane soon !-- Hey Kraven -- about that cloner -- put a bubbler in it -- roots want O2-- leaves want CO2 -- the bubbler may not do squat for dissolved O2 but it provides air exchange inside the cloner !-- I know they say run it all the time but if U do the water will warm up and you'll discover what white slime looks like -- get a cheap timer -- 15 on and 15 minutes off is plenty !  Foam in the cloner will blocks O2 -- I use Hydroguard from botonicare -- made from chicken sheet !--


----------



## Keef

Amber Widow will turn U into a zombie !


----------



## Keef

Hippy did U still have those Jamaican seed ?-- U should run some if U do !-- What kind of pollen U got up there Cuz ?-- Cross it on the T.E. or Widow ?-- share the seed ?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Amber Widow will turn U into a zombie !



i want to be a zombie every now and then. came in to have a quick bowl. i guess i need to mow grass, but i hate mowing my grass as it is a obstacle course.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hippy did U still have those Jamaican seed ?-- U should run some if U do !-- What kind of pollen U got up there Cuz ?-- Cross it on the T.E. or Widow ?-- share the seed ?



i pollinated a bunch, i just hope it took no signs yet. if it didn't the winters indoor will have to make some then.


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy -- That T.E. - Widow cross should hook U up on that !-- The Gloman got some clones from his and I want one !-- He also got clones from his thrice revegged Strawberry Rhino that I be wanting !-- He say he wished he had a T.E. clone -- What's a brother to do ?  --


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Got started early on the transplanting. Maybe half way there. Nice plant Keef.


----------



## Keef

I think so Umbra !-- U did good breeding this thing !-- I been looking at some Duck Foot weed -- know anything about Wally and his work with it ?  I think I might get me some to mess with !-- Gorilla grow in plain sight !-- Ripper can't get it if it looksi like something else !


----------



## umbra

I have never grown out Duck's foot. I have seen it growing and it doesn't look like cannabis. I don't think the potency is there.


----------



## Keef

That's what I what I thought !-- Just so U know -- if one of your B.B or that GDP X Black Rose is a male I'm keeping a piece in veg !-- Trips is a breeder either way !  -- Perfect 1 inch internode spacing -- strong enough to survive poison soil and the spidermites won't touch it !-- Just don't be a hermie !--


----------



## Keef

Strangest looking variety I ever saw!!   -- Frisian Duck ---from Dutch Passion !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Brb goin on the Google machine . Gotta gets me a look at this keef .


----------



## Rosebud

:icon_smile::ciao::ccc::heart::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- I cut trail on an old school variety straight the jungle called Abducted in the 70's !-- Strange vine like weed supposed to take 8-9 months to finish !-- Ever heard of such ?-- How about U Umbra ?-- Anyone ?


----------



## Keef

Before anyone tells me growing a vine like pot plant that took 9 months is crazy ??--That's a given !-- What's it mean -- Shamanic like buzz ?


----------



## Keef

Another name for it was -- Sheeba !


----------



## umbra

Neville's haze is very vine like. Flowering time for the ones I grew were 18 weeks. I have a Columbian Black that I have never grown out, it's a 26 week flowering time.


----------



## Hippie420

Haven't got around to the Jamaican yet, Cuz. Got so many choices on the winter grow, I think I'll put 'em all in a hat and pick out the winner.

I remember Sheba weed from my youth. Looked like regular old pot to me.


----------



## Keef

That's what I read Umbra !-- If my Momma could make a post she would tell ya'll-- When he starts asking strange questions -- He's up to something !--- Not sure exactly what it is yet but I'm working on it !-- In your world travels Umbra do U know anywhere to lay hands on a Pink Kush clone ?--


----------



## Kraven

Evenin y'all....so stoned my coordination is off,lol, my fingers wont type well.


----------



## Keef

Kraven put that down !-- Look at U Cuz !-- Bloodshot eyes - melting into that chair !-- Ain't nobody believing U ain't high !-- Let's fire that cloner up !-- U need to make some of them Grape clones !-- I'm glad weed don't effect me none !


----------



## yarddog

Just got set up to chill for the evening.  Got my stereo, my Jim beam and some mexi-brick. Got an invite to come tour a coal fired power plant today.  
So I went.  Went 850 feet up to the top of a cooling tower.  Man I was almost sick from the height.  Didn't help the tower was designed to sway and not be rigid.  Stood above one of the boilers.  Below my feet was 1,100 degrees at 2,400 psi pressure.  What amazed me was the vibrations. Low frequency where you felt the floor below yiu move to the high frequency feeling it in your sternum like a tuning fork. 
They have 3-5 trains a day come in with 135 cars. Each car holds 200 tons of coal.  I never knew so much was involved in my power.  
Learned one fact today.  Pure H2O  will not conduct electricity. Had a row of anhydrous ammonia on site for the selective catalyst reduction system that scrubs out emissions.  Same style we use on semi trucks.  Only four stories high.


----------



## Keef

Dog where ya been !-- Wanna make some power ?-- take a cup of salt water and stick a steel nail or rod in one side and a piece of copper wire on the other side without them touching !-- Put an Ohm meter on them and see if U get any current !-- works in a slightly saline or acidic liquid !-- still trying to figure out a commercial application !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Dog where ya been !-- Wanna make some power ?-- take a cup of salt water and stick a steel nail or rod in one side and a piece of copper wire on the other side without them touching !-- Put an Ohm meter on them and see if U get any current !-- works in a slightly saline or acidic liquid !-- still trying to figure out a commercial application !--


If you ever do, the industry will kill you over it.   Really. 
They will do anything to protect their income.


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry there is somethinng that just chaps my a**!-- When U order the latest most potent weed seed or go to the pharmacy and by the most expensive highest test weed they got but guess what there's a whole level of weed above that !- and guess what ?-- U can't have it !-- I hate being told NO !--- Most times I don't listen anyway !-- I'll have some of that !


----------



## Hippie420

The ditch weed I grow suits me fine. If I want to knock the edge off, I take a toke. If I want to get high, I take three. If I want to time travel, I take four or five.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Need my daily cannacaps, but makes me want to eat stuff. At least whatever I eat seems to be super wonderful!


----------



## Keef

Hippy I know that's true but this gonna be my living and it would just eat me up to know that my best can never be the best no matter what my skill level as a grower !-- U can look thru the window but U can't come in !-- You're the fast runner but you're not allowed to win !-- I'm kicking that door in ya'll!-  Call me Prometheous cause I'm gonna steal fire from the gods and I'm bringing it home to the O.F.C. !


----------



## yarddog

I'll have some of what keef be smokin on.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, I hear ya Diana.

Um, I can't find where we talked about EM1 and concentrations. I thought I read that you dilute it and then dilute it again? I want to spray in the morning so any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Keef

Dog U better learn how to clone !-- I'm pretty lit up !-- This be my blackline Widow !-- Slapped me off the dunes first time I smoked her !- 2 1/2 cartwheels and a face plant !-- Pink Kush-- UBC Chemo Original OG ---Grow the best U can with everything U could possibly need to grow with and it may be half as strong as some of these !-- The Pink Kush -- the pistols glow pink under black light and it's a tetra !-- Look it up !


----------



## Keef

Rose ain't here !


----------



## Rosebud

She isn't?


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose there U are !-- Hey D.D. I had a head injury - I get tunnel vision I didn't see U slip in up there !  I'm after a legend !--


----------



## Hippie420

Man, this place sure gets dead this time of morning without Yoop around.......


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, been up a few hours, just  now getting around to coffee and a few bowls....had nightmares again last night(re-living some past experiences). It's the second time in two weeks....thought I was done with this crap 15 years ago....anyway makes for a poor nights sleep....so here I'm is...coffee and a bowl.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> I'll have some of what keef be smokin on.




He dont need to smoke,,,he be crazzy.    lol


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> He dont need to smoke,,,he be crazzy.    lol


That he is.   The good crazy though.


----------



## bozzo420

I took one quart of em-1 and mixed it up into a 5 gallon wine carboy bottle. along with a quart of molasses  and let it ferment for 2 weeks. That makes 5 gallons of AEM. You the mix one ounce of the AEM into a quart of water. At least that's how I did mine rose.  I'm spraying mine today also. but you can ferment smaller amounts. Equal amounts of EM-1 and molasses .   your not diluting it ,your brewing more.


----------



## Kraven

Second cup of coffee and a second bowl. Nice way to start off the day, may take a nap soon, it looks sorta rainish today, maybe it wont get so hot and humid.....I'm really over summer and ready for some cooler fall temps.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Packed 3 caps of my best just to see what happened last evening !-- Well-- that's what happens !  Don't mess with me!!-- I do it again !--- Yo Kraven !-- I'm sorry Cuz !-- it's a part of U now!!-- it don't go away !-- U acknowledge it -- put it in a box in a closet in your mind !-- U never intentionally open that box !-- refuse to think about it when it demands attention !-- Some use a mantra repeated over and over again !-- I build stuff and take things apart in my mind !-- Do a tear down in your mind of an engine -- anything that requires your total attention !---- These are all the things the mindbenders told me -- but once humpty- dumpty has had a great fall - U can't fix him back like he was !-- What they didn't tell me is that U get high enough -- U find a new way to exist !-- U can't go back and unhappen something !-- It changed U and made U the Kraven we all know now !- Champion of the Infirm !-- That's like super hero stuff Cuz !-- -- Now that we healed Kraven let's see how high we can get !--


----------



## giggy

morning folks, i be living this morning. krav sorry the demons have come to the surface, we all have em. like keef says we never get rid of them. got a lot of work done yesterday. got to make some stub pipes then should be able to hook everything up. built a wood box to house my carbon filter and then hooking the fridge and freezer to it, so i hope it works. as soon as i get my eyes open, a couple bowls and a pot o coffee i should be ready again.


----------



## Rosebud

Bozzo, thank you! I appreciate your help.

Kraven, is your job responsible for your nightmares?  Big hugs this morning Kraven.

Hippie, i am sorry yoop left because he couldn't do pictures. he is missed.

Giggy, sounds like a plan... good luck and yes smoke a bowl first..or ten.

I was down and out yesterday...I think i might make it today!

Yard dog, i agree, Keef is crazy in the best way!  Heart of gold he tries to hide.

GSC on the menu for me this morning... Don't mean to wish the month away, but i want the garden in jars now.


----------



## bozzo420

this is my first year using Em-1 rose. But so far I'm loving this stuff. I have 3/4 of my nutrients left. Last year I used all of it. I used it for mold prevention but it makes these plants grow great. what  a side affect. Besides a couple of buds that died from worm damage, I have had none yet.


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's Rose, yes ma'am I think the stress right now is a bit much, but it will die down eventually. I'm fixing to do the hippy's canna butter on toast and follow it up with a fat bowl of Critical Kush....should set the mood for a nice morning, might even take a little nap since i did not sleep so well.


----------



## Keef

Somebody needs to go mow my raggidy a**- yard !-- Not it !-- It's part of my security system !-- If U a out to do a little breaking and entering -- which house U gonna break into the nice house next door or my nondescipt house that could use some upkeep ?--


----------



## mrcane

Morning All... Kraven Hope that the monkeys leave your mind alone and you can enjoy a nap.. Slept in myself missed the girls, already lights out..Time for a wake up Bowl!!


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all, times I think are getting better, this place I work has weird nuances to it. We were set till wife lost her 15 year job with the state supreme court....so we had to start over at 46, I know that does not seem bad, but we had just bought a new house and two cars, so we both took the best job we could. Unfortunately I had to go back to being a floor nurse (it paid better and we needed me to step up my income since she had none for 5 months.) So just getting her back into state government she took a huge pay cut and she is not happy ...heck neither of us are very happy in our new jobs. When she gets back to what she was making, well then i can tell these crazy people to fly a kite....till then neither of us can do anything about our jobs till the situation changes and new ones come available. My PTSD makes it bit difficult stress wise but there are multiple problems stacked upon multiple problems at work and it's gonna take some time to work through each one. Thanks for listening....we are both frustrated, we had everything mapped out to retirement and now it's all a whole new ballgame ....so a bit scary  too. See how much i ramble when I get a good buzz


----------



## Rosebud

Boozo, i have used it for the first time this year too. I used very little nutes, no liquid anything except the EM-1. I amended the soil of course but have not mixed up one liquid nute all year. Love that.  I have been throwing bat guano the high P one but that is it. I love gardening this way. I am hoping it will do the same for pm.  I only had a touch last year.   

Harlequin broke again, 7 foot branch laying on the ground just to freak me out. Mr rb did the duck tape, it is fine...sheesh.

I know, lets get stoned!!!  Ramble on Kraven.


----------



## Keef

I can't unlearn something !-- I thought I wanted to breed myself a monster for when national prohibition ends -- Then I learned of these tetraploids !!-- Easiest thing would be to get a clone from an existing tetra !-- but --half a coffee can full good seed - $50 worth of chemicals and immaculate germination skills -- I can make my own !-- My germination skills suck and if I hope to germinate the 3 seed out of a 1,000 that may survive there is no room for mistakes !-- So I got maybe 2 years !-- If I was a betting man I wouldn't bet against Keef on this one !-- got plenty of time !


----------



## Kraven

Yuck, hate taste of cannabutter, many more enjoyable ways to ingest....but hey it was given as a gift and it is potent, so I am not to concerned, jut don't particularly care for the taste. But sure do care for the effect :48: Gotta fattie rolled now so phase two is underway.


----------



## Keef

Kraven that's why I just pack decarbed weed in caps !-- not a fan of the taste !-- The Gloman puts RSO in caps !- His dog had somekind of lucemia and he gives it a human size dose of RSO daily !-- Vet say dog don't got it no more and is patting himself on the back for saving the pup !  Hey I wanted to tell U what to expect with that cloner !-- U can take the cut out to see how roots are developing !- each variety is different but 3-5 days after placing cuts in the cloner U will see a sand paper type roughness develop on the stem -- it will get more and more coarse looking and turn white -- When this happen it's about to pop roots !-- soon after that a white root shoots out overnight !-- some may take longer than others !


----------



## Keef

That dog LOVES The Gloman !-- He'll be around one day soon !-- all I know is he planted a wild patch of assorted good seed and it did well !-- Last year he probably turned a dozen pounds or more into oil !-- Got him a Flower Tower this year !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice keef. Good vibes for you kraven . Hope stuff falls into place for ya! Jus smoke up and chill. Try get a nap if you can! Sleep helps when ya can get it!!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I still have not finished transplanting. Hoping today I will be done. Kraven hang in there.


----------



## giggy

had to come in for a bite to eat, time for another bowl, yall join me.


----------



## yarddog

Having a home cooked meal of roasted chicken Ramon noodles.  Oh yeah, the high life!   Cleaning out my closet preparing to turn it into a vegging space. Bout to smoke me a bowl and chill. Not going anywhere today.  Leo will be in full battle mode today.


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog !- What up !-- I like my Romen with green onion and break an egg on it while it's still hot enough to cook it as U stir it in !-- Rose say I got a heart of gold ?-- Come tommorrow morning they gonna be some seed companies screaming for my head on a platter !  HaHa !-- Good Times !


----------



## umbra

I was talking with a breeder that I respect about PCR and the other work I have done. He mentioned he is doing thin layer chromatography of all his strains and a real time pcr DNA sample. He thinks 2016 big pharm is going to try to control cannabis with patents, so he is going to trademark the DNA strands first. This is an interesting approach to claiming ownership of specific genetic lines.


----------



## Keef

A genetic marker that can be easily detected ?--- So the company can prove that it is thier genetics stolen without their approval !-- It's too late Umbra !-- Even the plan for feminized sterile triploids that cannot be fertilized so will always grow seedless -- is flawed !-- I was over at the place Yoop hangs out at this morning -- they got lots of seed companies advertisers -- I explained how their best will always be 2nd place to a tetra like Pink Kush and UBC. Chemo !-- Seemed like the least I could do !--


----------



## Rosebud

Trademarking cannabis????  That is amazing. How are they going to control..I know they want the money and I suppose patients will fall for the big pharma's idea of cannabis medicine.


----------



## Keef

Rose they would do something like implanting the gene that makes a reef glow into the genetics of a plant !-- Every descendant would carry the marker !-- Let them have the commercial market-- We'll be left growing superior connisseur weed !-- We Outlaws !-- Beating the system is what we do !-- Just end the threat of jail and watch us work !--


----------



## Rosebud

These breeders and growers that have been working this plant for decades need to be able to stamp their trademark on their own genetics... I really hate pharma.


----------



## Keef

Rose everything changes !-- You've heard the Hippy say if he had to smoke brickweed -- he would just quit ?-- Well the top of the line weed we work with now may one day soon be spoken of as the lessor !-- The future of top end weed is a clone only tetra that is Made not bred !-- maybe 40% THC !-- One cut is all I need to assure a comfortable life for me and mine !-- but - U can't put the genie back in the bottle !--


----------



## Kraven

Me too Rose, just wish Big Pharma would sit this one out personally.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i think over half the pills they push make ya sicker than without. I could go on and on.


----------



## WeedHopper

I too will quit before i smoke nasty *** Brick Weed.


----------



## Keef

Take a look at Diablo Pink Kush seed !-- they call them "Terminator"seed !--


----------



## Keef

The meds weed could replace ?-- Cancer drugs-- Anti-Psychotic-- Pain Pills -- Anti Anxiety drugs -- muscle relaxers !-- No chance in Hell big pharm gonna just roll over !--


----------



## Kraven

Crapo......well just got back from the local ICU unit at the hospital, moms fighting for her life, sure would appreciate a few prayers if ya got'em.


----------



## Keef

So sorry Kraven !--


----------



## Rosebud

OH dear Kraven, you got um.


----------



## mrcane

Sorry Kraven.....Hope that things get better for Mom!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont pray but we send Her our Best wishes snd hope She gets better.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all and WH I understand and appreciate your well wishes. Gonna be a tough next few days for her, things will be sorta serious for a bit.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- load up on cannabutter or caps and see if U can rest !-- it's harder on medical people because we know too much !-- numb can be a good thing !


----------



## giggy

prayers and best wishes to your mom, you and yours.


----------



## giggy

got a few things done today. got to make some stub pipes for the boxes and i should be in business. i got to figure out a better way of heating then i had last winter as well. gonna have a bonfire in the next few days too, got a big pile to burn and another behind it. did i ever say i hate yard work? well if i haven't, i have now. i'm gonna go burn one with the ol lady and watch diggers. yall have a great night.


----------



## Keef

I may not be bulletproof but I bet I could at least slow a few down !-- Rose - I got something for The Hemp Goddess about e-cig liquid -- somebody better write this down !-- The cleanest hash oil possible -- food grade V.G. or P.G. -- now comes the hard part -- a small batch homogenizer -- cost about $300 -- they'll need to be warmed together and thinned with a universal solvent -- homogenize -- You'll have to work the percentages out yourself -- Too strong and it will be too thick !-- I know nothing about this !-- I was not here !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> The meds weed could replace ?-- Cancer drugs-- Anti-Psychotic-- Pain Pills -- Anti Anxiety drugs -- muscle relaxers !-- No chance in Hell big pharm gonna just roll over !--



 Sorry but back to Big Pharma I have gotten off two of there narcotics and replaced them with M.J. My doc stipulates, that I should just be growing my own. No dispensary weed.Love that Doc.....


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Delighted to hear cane . Anything that comes in a blister pack that's not a seed is dangerous imo just read the booklet ( better get your loupe out) and it tells you some of the crazy side effects !


----------



## mrcane

Thoughts of suicide Love that one.... Oh I get P****** dam it!!


----------



## giggy

morning to the ofc. time to  WAKE AND BAKE, coffee's brewing and it looks to be a nice day too. i see yall have been talking pharma meds, i wish i lived in a free state then i would be off the pain meds. maybe one day.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy Pipe, Weed, Tea time to burn....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- One of the meds the doc tried to put on had a list of possible side effects -- I stopped reading and threw that stuff out !-- If one of those side effects if Anal Seepage -- I ain't taking it !--I don't know what that means but don't think I want to find out !


----------



## mrcane

Anal Seepage  Haven't seen that one yet...:rofl:


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, that's a great side effect. I'd rather deal with munchies and random stoner conversations.  
Yesterday I was headed to eat a good meal and actually forgot where I was, where I came from, and where I was going for about 45 seconds.  I felt utterly lost! Drove down the road a bit and finally pieced it back together.  Good thing I was in some country pig trail dirt roads.  I stay out the city when Leo is out hunting.


----------



## Kraven

Headed back out to the hospital, moms vitals have begun to stabilize but she is not out of the woods yet, thank you for all the kind wishes. I'm just not ready for this yet.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Kraven. I prayed for your mom a lot in the night. I know where I stand on religion,(don't like it) which we are not allowed to talk about anyway, but not sure where i stand on god at the moment.. I have seen prayer work so i am doing that for now. lol  Is that wishy washy? Perhaps.. the jury is still out.. But for Kravens mom, it is prayers!

Kinda tickled an old friend is stopping by today. We have seen each other 3 times in the last 45 years, but i just love her. Going to be fun!  She wants to see the garden. I want to see her. fun stuff.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven Hope that things go well for your mom today..
   Rose looks like a fun day for you.
  Me I forgot I have a dentist App to make ...Gotta Go...


----------



## Keef

I know what U mean Dog - This Tranquil Elephantizer I got will make U forget how to walk and talk !-- The Legend I'm after makes a three molecule THC that is supposed to be much more profound and up to 40% THC content !-- I will have this !--


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, I'm similar to Rose.  I've seen religion cause many problems, but I personally believe in God.  I've prayed for your mom. I sincerely hope she gets better soon. Of course your not ready, you never will be. Sometimes you have to wonder why life throws so many curves. 

      Keef will be the first to od on weed.  His brain will forget how to operate his lungs and heart.  Lol.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I seen some one with a great quote in their signature about science will fly you to the moon . Religion will fly you into buildings! I'm not a believer ( I was born and raised catholic ) since about ten years ago. Personally if gods real I think he/she/it is a bit of an a hole.
But support , good thoughts and wishes for you and yours kraven! Stay strong brother!


----------



## bozzo420

Rose ,I think I found out what the flying ants were doing. I had a bunch right next to my fence. The plant closest to that spot showed up with a bunch of aphids on  the buds stems. right next to the ant hill. I think they were planting aphid eggs. I saw once that ants farm aphid eggs onto plants so they have food later. I probably don't need anymore ladybugs ,but after finding that, I'm ordering one more batch.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Bozzo where do you buy your ladybirds?


----------



## Keef

What a way to go Dog !-- I have no religion -- born and raised in it -- Seen more death than most -- I've become convinced that no matter what U believe we come back !-- Not all the memories but something does !-- see the story of a boy named James 3 -- Don't think we can understand what lies beyond death !--- but 50 years or so later -- a baby is born !-- Not religion just my opinion !


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo, i wondered if they were eating honeydew from aphids. Great detective!  I love nature.

Sweetman, that sig is on Hamster lewis' page. it is a good one, i agree. This is the last thing i will say about the subject i am not to talk about, I feel the energy of prayer has merit. So sending energy? sounding like a hippie.


----------



## Keef

In the O.R. during open heart surgery one of my jobs was to pour ice water on a beating heart to make it stop beating so we could make the repair -- No heartbeat - no brainwaves -- body temp 50 degrees or lower !-- They dead !!- 3-4-5 hours later we warm them up shock the heart to make it start beating again !-- Most come back !-- Where were they and how did they come back ?-- They was dead !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Kraven...it is hard to watch a loved one die. Hang in there. Keef, I know you will find the 1. Lots to do. I'll check in later


----------



## bozzo420

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## bozzo420

Rose I have a good (funny) story about a kind of prayer.
1970 I am in Kansas with a few friend. we had a thousand hits of masculine. we broke down in Topeka. 4 of us had to hitchhike home 40 miles. We figured that nobody would pick 4 up so we split up. 2 stayed there and the other 2 walked ahead.
About the third car stopped.   It was 3 hippies. they had driven 50 miles to Kansas City looking for masculine. They had found none. The black guy was in the back seat chanting the Buddhist chant. "Nome yo ho ringy kill " chanting for some masculine when they stopped. What luck. We popped a pill into 3 mouths and they picked up the other 2. they spent the weekend with us and gave me a ride back on Monday.....prayer does work. lol


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all for the kind thoughts, I'm the same on religion....don't really care for it myself. But I do know that there is something. 

I think this guy came the closest.

_"Well, the Force is an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us; it binds the galaxy together." _ &#8213;Obi-Wan Kenobi &#8212;


Not to sound too much like a nerd, but it's the closest I can come to being able to explain my beliefs.


----------



## Keef

Best wishes Cuz !-- I need to call my mother and check on her !--- Bozzo -- I had run across rumours of a mutant weed for $400 a quarter ounce !-- That Started my Quest for the Green Grail !-- Thought it would be a lifetime Quest !-- Then I found proof it existed !-- I got the Blueprint and I understand the science !-- Might have to grow me a coffee can full of seed to do it but -- It's all over now !-- The seed companies and big pharm can have the rest-- I got what I need !-- Everything needs a name -- A plant that can produce 40% THC that is a three molecule THC with a much more profound effect that normal THC !-- What do U call a Franken plant like that ?--


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo, i love that story. Thanks for telling it.

Kraven, when my mom lived here she got pneumonia very bad. She was 92. The doctor made a house call and told us she would die if she went to the hospital as folks had the flu there. SO we treated it with 3 very strong antibiotics... really heavy duty. They didn't work. As a last chance I put her on Elderberry. It is good for lungs. It cleared her. She lived 2 more years.  Since then lots of folks i know take it all winter.   Just a thought.


----------



## yarddog

The best things in life aren't things.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> The best things in life aren't things.


 
A wise quote, indeed.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> A wise quote, indeed.


Yes, I saw it written down on a friends desk Sunday.  It's all too true.  Whenever I have chased after the "things", I always regret it later.


----------



## Keef

I chase after stuff if I want !-- I'm chasing my pipe right now -- it was just here where did it go ?-- Just finished decarbing some weed for caps !-- Someone got to test to see the dosage !  --


----------



## Rosebud

LOL you the tester keef.


----------



## Keef

Yes Ma'am !-- Take my work serious too !  Hey found out U can make a tetra organically !-- Treat seeds with a flower extract !-- Autumn Crocus something I'll have to Look it up again !--


----------



## Keef

I need to quit watching the news -- it confuses me -- U infringe upon others rights and freedom then scream it is your religious right to do so !-- Huh !-- Yep !-- I'm confused !


----------



## Keef

If U don't believe in selling liquor -- Don't work at a liquor store !


----------



## mrcane

Back from the dentist he loved my green tongue.forgot about appt. pretty smoked up when I went in. Now I can not feel my face.....


----------



## yarddog

mrcane said:


> Back from the dentist he loved my green tongue.forgot about appt. pretty smoked up when I went in. Now I can not feel my face.....


Yes!!!   That was the goal, was it not!?  Haha


----------



## Keef

For almost a year after my fall I had no feeling in the left side of my face -- it just hung there like I had suffered a stroke !  Cut the inside of my mouth pretty good a few times because I bit myself without knowing !-- Couldn't tell it now bout to tackle a taco salad !-- Them caps ?- they work !-- We are smokingright ?


----------



## Kraven

Mom seems to be holding her own, she aint gaining much ground but she ain't loosing any either, hopefully the ABX will kick and help turn her around, she is one sick lady.  Thank you all for your support and kind words. Jobs, families, lives it has been a big year. I'll be glad to close it out and hopefully next year wont be as nasty....worst year in the last fifteen years for us by far. Fixing to burn a rope :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

So sorry you're having such difficult times Kraven. Hope things start looking better for you all around.  One thing you can say about Keef, he is single-minded & focused.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven Feel for you man, the last two years have been hell for me...
  Had to leave a career job of thirty some odd yrs its hard, I feel it bro "stay strong!!!"


----------



## Keef

Kraven --moved out of I.C.U. -- bet that was a relief !--  Sure U should be concerned but sounds like she's holding her own !-- Relax for a minute !-- We'll burn one witcha !--- D.D.-- The head injury cause that focus thing !-- At first I would panic in a crowd -- information overload !--No filter and I couldn't focus on any one thing !-- it was bad !-- Now I can focus like a laser until I solve a problem !-  One day -- I thought why not use this defect !-- It's a tool now I never want to give up even if it irritates my peeps sometime !-- Hide and watch !-- I'm after a legend !


----------



## Hippie420

I'm time traveling again.......


----------



## mrcane

Where you headed Hippie????:48:


----------



## Keef

No telling what that long haired leaping knome is talking about !-- Being all straight and sober for about 3 minutes I can say I had some deja vu myself today !-- Once upon a time a long long  time ago when they only had black and white T.V. -- This governor he stood on the steps of his capital and said these black children will never be educated along side whites !-- Then this president man he said -- call out the national guard and enforce the law of the land !  And we all lived happily ever after !- The end !


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Where you headed Hippie????:48:


 
Boldly going nowhere.

That Black Vietnamese/Northern Lights kicks the **** outta me. Gonna take another toke as soon as I can find the one hitter I had a minute ago. Maybe an hour.


----------



## mrcane

I would Love something to K.O. me once & a while..


----------



## giggy

well morning everybody. it's WAKE AND BAKE TIME. i was gonna get on here last night but when i got home i had to water, set down to burn one then went to the grandson's football game. we won 28-6, they looked good. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Sweetmansticky

You know it giggy!!


----------



## mrcane

Morning All ....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Getting my swerve on dis morning !-- Cane -- I've seen pics of your grow what's wrong - weed ain''t potent enough !-- What happen is U body adapts to a variety !- U need a change !-- I see U grow those Autos -- I've never grown them or smoked them. but -- to make an Auto they breed somethin to this Rodilious ( can't spell it either ) that's only redeeming factor is that it blooms when it matures .-- In my mind if U breed a race horse to a plow horse -- U can call it a race horse Auto but it just seems too much would be lost in the cross and all that is gained is it blooms automatically !- Just my opinion Cuz !--


----------



## Keef

Tell U something about a Sea of Green the way I grow !--A supercrop grow causes U to give up something for speed !- My plants don't have a long enough veg time to fully develop all the terpines or what ever !-- I've had others grow my weed out right and it is noticeably better than what I do !  I'm collecting the genetics for when I can do my bloodlines justice !--


----------



## Kraven

Tough day ahead, mom did ok till about 5am. She is having difficulty breathing again and the pain level has went way up. Left work to head back to the hospital. Thank you all for letting me have a place to vent with friends whom I know care.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven Hope that things go well today....
busy day here also....:bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, thanks for the first thing in the morning laugh keef.  "U can call it a race horse Auto" this just made me laugh very hard. And DD, i think you are right..lol you guys are funny!

Kraven, yes we care, did you get my note about elderberry? 

Giggy, congrats on the game..woohoo.  

Join me in coffee and cannabis?


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- My caps are kicking in and I'm due for another cup of coffee !-- I hate Kuerig !-- Coffee is too expensive and too good to go back to a drip machine !- Bastids got me !-- I hope I didn't hurt any feelings about autos !-- I'm a cloner !-- I got no use for them !


----------



## Keef

The grow has been certified Spidermite free again !-- Not a fan of the Neem Oil smell but it is effective !-- My wife the Mighty RWS runs veg.  and bloom is mine !-- We had to do this because I was enjoyed teaching her to grow but She's the CFO/ research assistant one day she told me I was wrong about something in the grow !-- We began to bump heads about the grow !-- This arrangement seems to be working !-- She has 3 -- 35 spot boxes in veg. and keeps them full !-- Every two weeks I come for a group of clones for bloom and she tells me what I can have !-- When she works I maintain veg . but she gets final say in Veg !--


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. The outdoor is packing on weight. Checked the trichomes and just starting to see amber on 2 plants. Thinking the end of the week for them.


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra - I took the top off "Trips" for a clone - The new branches have the normal 2 leaves instead of  3 !-- The top hasn't rooted yet -- strange plant !-- Look Cuz -- Can U just go smuggle us in an original cut from a Pink Kush tetra ?-- Making one is gonna be hard and take a lot of time and seed ! -- You'd know it was real from the four leaves at each node and the pistols glow pink under black light !-- Sheesh -- take me I'll smuggle it !-- Some things are worth the risk !-- The would be !-- " Coming in from London up over the pole "-- Sing along -- Don't touch my bags if U please -- Mr. Customs man !


----------



## Keef

Did anyone do their homework and look up -- tetraploid marijuana ?-- Look at images !


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Did anyone do their homework and look up -- tetraploid marijuana ?-- Look at images !


I admit I haven't.  Been meaning to though.


----------



## umbra

I did not breed it with that in mind, but as soon as you mentioned the trifoliate, I knew it could be a tetraploid. These are rare indeed.


----------



## Keef

I had a wild hope when I saw it come out the seed with 3 leaves Umbra !-- I don't have a microscope to be sure but my guess is it is diploid !-- Trifoliate caused by epigenetic influences !-- Unless Trips is a hermie - I'm keeping it male or female !-- The little GDP -X- Black Rose has straighten out and began to grow and I have another Blueberry Blast -- out of the three I should get me a girl !-- and a boy !-- The boy to be the father of a Tetra out of my Widow or The Tranquil Elephantizer !-- -- Shake them up and roll the bones !-- Sometimes I win !


----------



## Keef

Some legendary tetras -- UBC Chemo-- O.G. Kush - Pink Kush -- ChemDawg -- Diesel -- clone only !-- He say if your OG has only two leaves per node -- U got a " Wangsta "- not the real thing !


----------



## Kraven

Well we signed the DNR, putting mom on a vent was not going to make her better, just prolong the inevitable. We expect her to pass fairly quickly and painlessly. Funeral arrangements have been made and I have made my peace with her, now its time for her to just let go. Tough times for this o'l country boy.


----------



## Hippie420

Know that my heart is with you.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- I don't have any words that can help !-- I'm Sorry !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Sorry to hear kraven. Thoughts and love


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, my thoughts are with you and yours. 
Meager words cannot begin to help  
Goodbye, can be so hard to do.


----------



## giggy

so sorry to hear this bro. as the others have said i have no words that can comfort you in this time, but know my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all, just rolling fattie after fattie trying to get my head wraped around this.....


----------



## Keef

Ugh!- Front moving thru -- rain coming -- face is swelling !-- Me and Kraven be smoking for effect -- eat some weed have a snack join us !--


----------



## Keef

I think I figured out what they need down here !-- Got all these miles of wild beach and I have yet to hear of anyone racing the 1/4 mile on sand !-- Sand Rails !-- That's what we need !-- Bigger engine don't always win !-- light weight chrome molly frame -- got to go with paddle wheels and 4 wheel drive --- Giggy have to help me figure it out !-- What U think would be a good time for the quarter mile on sand from a dead stop ?-- Can't think about my face !-- I'm trying to distract myself !


----------



## yarddog

Put a ecotec turbo v6 in it.  Light weight aluminum engine.  Twin turbo.


----------



## Keef

While Ya'll are distracting me - I got a question !-- Is there a universal word like- Hayseed-- Hillbilly -- Swamp Rat - Redneck -- Family ?-- O.K. this is the type behavior I want to describe --- Hey - I found a forklift with the keys in it and now I'm the proud owner of a Redbox and a Pepsi machine !-- I mean what is the proper response ?--


----------



## Keef

One more question !-- If someone goes to jail for " Mischeif With a Cow"-- What does that even mean ?-- I don't understand this world we live in !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> While Ya'll are distracting me - I got a question !-- Is there a universal word like- Hayseed-- Hillbilly -- Swamp Rat - Redneck -- Family ?-- O.K. this is the type behavior I want to describe --- Hey - I found a forklift with the keys in it and now I'm the proud owner of a Redbox and a Pepsi machine !-- I mean what is the proper response ?--


sounds like you needed some new grow boxes.


Keef said:


> One more question !-- If someone goes to jail for " Mischeif With a Cow"-- What does that even mean ?-- I don't understand this world we live in !


brother i don't want to know.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I think I figured out what they need down here !-- Got all these miles of wild beach and I have yet to hear of anyone racing the 1/4 mile on sand !-- Sand Rails !-- That's what we need !-- Bigger engine don't always win !-- light weight chrome molly frame -- got to go with paddle wheels and 4 wheel drive --- Giggy have to help me figure it out !-- What U think would be a good time for the quarter mile on sand from a dead stop ?-- Can't think about my face !-- I'm trying to distract myself !



keef i'm sure there are more but i found two different styles. one uses motorcycle motors. not sure how far they run but looks like most are in the upper 3's. the other is southern ca. sand drag association. they run 300 foot and the kids in the jr dragsters are in the 7's and the bad boys top fuel are in the low 2's, oh don't need no stinking four wheel drive. lol


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Put a ecotec turbo v6 in it.  Light weight aluminum engine.  Twin turbo.



twin turbo a 350 chevy with junkyard 4 cylinder turbos a whole lot cheaper and make even more power. sides if your going to race do it on the cheap and save the good ol odd ball stuff for the street.


----------



## Keef

Heat pack and caps are helping!-- No Giggy it wasn't me !---- I'm worried U gonna have a heat problem with them boxes U building Cuz !-- U need to hustle up one of those small shipping containers !- Got a truck ?-- and some forklift keys ?--


----------



## Keef

One day maybe I build my own engine -- WET HEAT !-- It is more truely an internal combustion steam generator !-- - A little water fuel and compressed air are injected into a combustion pot and a spark fires - the resulting expanding steam exits through a one way valve into an expansion chamber - and the cycle is repeated as needed !-- The reservoir of pressure is converted to torque and used as needed !- Don't know what kind of pressures I could create !  This is a redesign of an early World War 2 closed system torpedo engine with no controls - start it and point it -- ran till it ran out of fuel and air !-- I make it an open system with controls !- I want to put it on a jetski !-- The original had a rudder stick on one test and the one ton torpedo leaped 45 ft out the water !-- What could I do to a personal water craft with that kind of power !--A jacked up torpedo engine on a jet ski !- That's crazy right ?


----------



## Kraven

My mother passed @ 7:54pm est, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Thoughts at this difficult time kraven.


----------



## Keef

Kraven - I'm Sorry !-- it doesn't help but a wise man once told me -- The price of life -- is burying our dead !-- My symphathy my brother !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

I wish I could tell you (Kraven) that as I sit here reliving "pulling the plug" on my dad and final good bye's between my mother and I, that it gets easier as time goes...

It don't change one damn bit... we just become a little more numb to it.


Keep a eye on your dad, mine had a heart attack within a few month of mom's passing.


Think I'm going to break out the hash-puck tonight... you'll be in my thoughts.
:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Beat ya to it, Joe. Hash pipe is blazin'. 

The ones we lose aren't lost in our hearts. One consolation is that they are no longer in pain. I figure they are laughing with Buddha; a place I'd like to be.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> My mother passed @ 7:54pm est, may she rest in peace.



i'm so sorry to hear this my friend, but she hurts no more. we are the ones who are left hurting. remember the good times and maybe it will bring a little happiness to your thoughts. may your mom rest in peace. thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> My mother passed @ 7:54pm est, may she rest in peace.



    Our thoughts go out to you & yours....R.I.P.


----------



## Beemer

Kraven said:


> My mother passed @ 7:54pm est, may she rest in peace.



Sorry to hear of your loss. I just went through this also. My nephew just past from pancreatic cancer. He was my brother. I've also made my peace. God Speed


----------



## umbra

Kraven, I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Kraven

Thank you all for the well wishes, I'm in a world of hurt right now and not sure which way is up, just taking it a few minutes at a time right now.


----------



## giggy

morning kraven, may you feel the warmth of loving caring arms around you today. just remember the good times with your mom and the good things around you now bro. your in my thoughts.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, rainy day today as the weather is nasty. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh -- Feel like the day after a mighty a** whooping !-- I took some caps -- packed the pipe -- Try to make it better !-- rainy today !-- Sit in my easy chair and pickle myself in THC !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc. I have a very heavy heart this morning for Kraven. Thank you for the note.  You do just have to take it a few minutes at a time. You gave her the gift I would want my kids to do. As I said in my note, you are her legacy and a damn good one. 

I had fun with my company. Kick *** lady. She is 64 and flew from seattle to allentown pa to pick up a new to her camper and drove it home by herself  3000 miles. I am too much of a chicken to do that.  She was ready to get toasted by the time she got here. We laughed. It was good to see an old friend from forever...first grade.

My son in law sent me a pic of our daugher (40) doing a zip line. Geez....i didn't need to see that. I texted him back and asked if she lived...all i saw was her hauling down a zip into trees!  He hasn't got back to me yet. He is in trouble.


----------



## Keef

I know ya'll tired my talk of tetras -- I'm feeling a little angry about being lied to by seed companies -- If UBC Chemo -- ChemDawg -- O.G. Kush -- Pink Kush -  and G-13-- Were true tetras and tetras produce sterile triploids when crossed with a diploid --- This means that all the crosses involved with those plants were based on a lie !-- They CAN NOT be descendents of a tetraploid !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Kraven

Funeral at ten Saturday, thank you all for your kind words during my time of grief.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Little Brother.  She is no longer in pain. She will be with you forever. Lost my Father when he was 36,,i was 11. He will always be with me as she will be with you. Much respect.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm so stoned.......


----------



## Keef

Me too Hippy !-- This T.E. is a Beast !


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippy -- When U gonna set up for a winter grow ?-- Might want to save a spot !-- If I was gonna keep a mother -- This thing would be hard to beat !-- Easy to clone -- slower than the Widow -- Seeing strong roots at about 9-10 days-- As soon 2 weeks into bloom she strarts getting fuzzy !-- Hey Umbra -- "Trips " doesn't want to clone and the leaves are so dark !-- Was gonna send it to bloom on the 15 th -- but not until I have a rooted clone !-- I'll take some more cuts and see what happens -- That T.E. !!- U da man for pointing me at that beast !-- Now just let me see what you've bred in Trips !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I haven't heard from Merlin in awhile -- I'm just gonna plan on doing the deed myself !-- I have a question -- I see no reason a male and female couldn't produce viable seed is this true ?--


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment 014.jpg


----------



## giggy

i just got a call from one of my younger brothers. they took dad to the local hospital and they transferred him to san antonio. he is going into icu. he said congested heart. yall keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## yarddog

Dang giggy, I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## bozzo420

nice rose. You just drape the mesh over them? I only did two. both had the candelabra's  like your one. So heavy with rain ,without that net ,they would be laying in the mud. But I put 4 poles up and rapped them around.  nice netting.


----------



## bozzo420

Giggy might be trip home time .  my father has been gone 17 years  and I miss him every day. good old hillbilly from real close to you.  hope everything goes good.


----------



## Keef

Best Wishes Giggy !-- Mid August - mid September be our month of Dread -- Katrina , Rita, deaths, our home burned !-- This is not our favorite time of the year !--


----------



## Keef

Rose when U get ready to fire that Butta machine back up can U run an experiment for Ole Keef ?-- Soak a batch in warm water maybe even changing the water -- the object being to remove most if not all the water soluable compounds like a tea --drain and redry the weed -- do the extraction as usual -- this should produce a much cleaner extract and remove some of that weed taste !-- I would do it but it seems the sentence for such a heinous act can be up to 99 years !--


----------



## mrcane

giggy said:


> i just got a call from one of my younger brothers. they took dad to the local hospital and they transferred him to san antonio. he is going into icu. he said congested heart. yall keep him in your thoughts.



 Giggy...   all the best to you and your family.. Your dad is in our thoughts ..


----------



## Keef

Found it !!-- Billy Budd seed and clones -- next day delivery only in Canada !-- If only one had contacts near the Canadian border !!-- They got Tetra clones !!--


----------



## Kraven

The La Con looks epic Rose, what and excellent job and an excellent smoke.


----------



## Kraven

Giggy I'm so very sorry to hear, I hope with all my heart he pulls through and has a few more years of happy healthy life. I would not wish the pain of losing a parent on anyone, you and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. my brother called me at 1:00 this morning and said they had him stable. as i was trying to type this my mom called. she said that they operated on his last night, and said the left side of his heart was clogged and they put in stints, but he was having breathing problems. said the right side was clogged to but want to wait a bit on it. he is a stubborn ol mule and if mom can't get them to do it now it may never get done. he was in icu but they moved him to a special heart unit, and said he would be there for awhile. mom said they have him knocked out because of the breathing tube. this man is my stepdad but he is my dad. he married my mom when i was 2 and raised me as his own.


----------



## giggy

kraven you and yours are still in my thoughts and prayers as well. thank you everybody for the well wishes.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy-- Kraven -- One day at a time --- Told U I would have a Tetraploid -- Bird Dog done got'm treed !-- BillyBudd seed and clones out of Canada.-- Delivered in Canada only !-- Can't do it alone !-- Little help ?  --


----------



## ness

giggy, sorry about your Dad.  Hope, he gets to feeling better real soon.


----------



## ness

Morning to all, I got my bowl and coffee ready to go.  It Wake and Bake time. :48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning All :48:


----------



## ness

Sorry, Kraven,  she is at rest now


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.

Kraven one step at a time. Much love being sent.

Giggy, of course he is your dad. I hope he gets his new stints or bypass and has many more years to be your dad.

Keef, so yes, I will do that. I am making some more for a sick man that is doing wonderfully by the way, treating brain cancer with RSO. WOO HOO, his doctors are shocked!!!!! woo hoo again.  But tell me, do i rinse it while in buds or what? And how do i dry it out again? And why would i need to dry it out again as it is just going to get wet in the booze in the machine?  Talk  to me.

giggy, in pots we tape the netting to the pot and pull it up and around. When they are in the ground we did the best we could... It is wrapped around the plant. I will take better pics for my journal and you could take a peek. I sure could use advice...not sure what i am doing with the netting.

Kraven you lost your mom too soon, she was too young. I am so sorry.


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes -Cane !-- Think I'll have some more coffee and refill the pipe !-- gonna be rainy today ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you didn't answer my question?


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose -- When U do an alcohol extraction most of the inactive water soluble compound come out too  !-- Seems to me if U remove the water soluble compounds first the alcohol extraction should contain mostly just the alcohol soluble cannibiniods !-- I would crumble the dried bud before the extraction -- U would redry it to remove as much water as possible -- Let it drip dry then put it in a dish and dry it in the oven at 230 decarb it while drying it -- May not be worth the trouble but then again there's only one way to know !--


----------



## Rosebud

That is what I will do. That is a great idea especially for tincture as it is NASTY with chlorophyll.  You are right Keef.  So crumble, wash, dry, machine?


----------



## Keef

That's it Rose !-- Warm water -- not hot !-- I would change the water at least once !-- if the warm water is clear - U got most of the water souble compounds out !-- Alcohol extraction should produce a reddish brown oil that should be clean enough for Gummy Bears and such !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, I'm here. Busy next two days, will check in when I need strength. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Rose U can put that weed and warm water in a clear container so U can shake it occassionly !  Kraven U and Giggy can talk to us anytime !-- Wish we could do more !  I'll be waiting to hear how that works Rose !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> BillyBudd seed and clones out of Canada.-- Delivered in Canada only !-- Can't do it alone !-- Little help ? --


 
No help here, Cuz. I'm not that crazy about our neighbors to the north, and with the kind of firepower I carry on a daily basis, they ain't gonna let me across the border anywho.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, I am going to do that this weekend and do a tincture... I will know immediately if it works.  I should have been doing that all along. Thank you.

Kraven, we love ya and wish we could help. Just know you are loved and I think it does get much easier. Stay strong but cry whenever you can.


----------



## Keef

Keep me posted Rose !-- U right you'll know right away !-- That's O.K. Hippy there's always another way !-- I know what I'll be planting next -- Just need a Canadian with a MMJ card to make the buy !-- This should be far superior to anything we got !-- So I'm on the hunt !-- Anyone got relatives in Canada with a card ?-- We gonna turn Umbra into a breeder of Tetraploids !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you could talk to stank dank.


----------



## Keef

What about Rose ?-- Is he in Canada ?--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I got a good buddy in Ontario who has his card. Leave it with me keef. Looks like the clone shippers could be purchased sooner than I thought.


----------



## Keef

Give it a shot Sweet !-- I would prefer a clone but BillyBudd says he's breeding Tetraploids and has seed !-- Seed would travel best !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

True that keef. But wat about when our seedling s are dips or trips? Billy jus gonna say we f'd up. And we gonna have to buy more seed! Jus like monsantos super cotton! The original terminator seeds


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> What about Rose ?-- Is he in Canada ?--



Yes he is in Canada and a medical grower, I think...he is here 000StankDank000, tell him i sent ya.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been a while since I checked in. So sorry about your mom Kraven. And, I hope your dad gets better Giggy. That's one if the hardest things about aging, losing people you love. Just seems that life goes on & on, but not really. It is nice having somewhere to go & express your feelings during times like these. Sounds like you both have some good friends here. And, of course, you have Keef for a good distraction when you need one! Wishing everyone a better today than yesterday.


----------



## mrcane

AH! back from some Tai Chi.. Time to kick back with a bowl>>Have honey dew list to catch up on.. Maybe two bowls!!


----------



## Keef

Yo D.D. -- Where ya been ?-- U shoulda seen me last night I got so high -- I felt like getting naked and running around the house -- Drank a bottle of Windex and it stopped me from streaking !


----------



## bozzo420

3 deer out front this morning . mom and 2 twins. Wanting to know where breakfast was. The wife gave an order for corn and apples. Got right up and got both. I'm good for several days now.


----------



## Hippie420

Had five out in the front yard yesterday morning when the Old Hen let the pup out to drain. They spotted him about the time he spotted them. Pup and deer took off in opposite directions.


----------



## Keef

Powers out !-- No lights or pumps for about an hour so far !-- After 4 hours out comes the DC / AC inverter and I run an extention cord from the car to the grow room and run my pumps some !- Was out 8 hours once didn't kill the plants then !-- Got a line on those seed but no hurry !--


----------



## giggy

good evening everybody, thanks for the well wishes. one of my brothers says dad has showed some improvement. said he opened his eyes and squeezed the nurses hand then back out again. they are keeping him sedated. mom said not to come home, that weights pretty heavy on my mind. when my father passed i was crossing the texas line heading to houston, i don't believe i could deal with another one like that.


----------



## Keef

Brother could use a little power down here !--  Starting to get a little antsy !-- My pumps need to run my lights need to come on !--


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, I would go home if your on good terms with dad.  You never know.  A good friend of mine had a fight with his dad.  Cussed each other out.  He got a call thee days later. His dad had a heart attack and died.  



Green Santa paid me a visit!


----------



## Keef

Busier than a one legged man in a kick fight !-- I ain't losing my grow like this !--  Running a radio and lamp off the car battery -- be running the pumps one at a time !-- U got a bloodlines U don't want to lose this is why U spread them out !--  it's Hell hot in the house - doors open not helping much !-- I did this sheet for 2 weeks after Katrina !-- but not with an aero grow !  Making me remember stuff I don't want to think about !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no Keef, that is terrible. How long do these outages last usually?


----------



## yarddog

Keef,  a country boy can survive!!  What caused your outage??


----------



## Keef

Lightening struck transformer !-- Roots are dangling in my boxes trying to dry out !--The plants in bloom will be O.K. a lot longer than rooting clones !-- missing an extention cord !-- Will run my pumps one at a time if I can find my other cord !-- I can get by without light till tommorrow !-- clones can not dry out or they die !--


----------



## yarddog

You better go buy a $10 cord!  Don't lose no clones


----------



## Keef

Found it the my cord !-- Running aero pumps off a car battery !-- Who woulda ever thunk it !-- power don't come on tonight it's gonna be a long one !-- I ain't giving up nothing without a fight !-- There 40 something T.E. clones at different stages of rooting and veg. -- plus the other stuff !-- I'm good for another couple hours !-- I can keep them alive but this isn't good for me or them !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, sad news, more sad news, something that makes you remember a sad memory. See it does not matter what is said, that's all I'm gonna spew. Got thought the viewing OK, finally gave in and went and looked at my mother in a casket,cuts kinda deep. Just gonna smoke till I can sleep, funeral is in 12 hours.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Lightening struck transformer !-- Roots are dangling in my boxes trying to dry out !- clones can not dry out or they die !--


 Fill the boxes up with water, Cuz. You can always dump 'em after the power comes back on.


----------



## Keef

Looks like I'm gonna be up awhile Kraven may not be much but I'll hang out with U !-- Front came through and sat on us for about 4 hours knocked the power out to half the city !-- Go back every hours or so and run each pump for a few minutes !-- Mane if I can keep an aero system alive in these conditions -- Better look out when they turn me loose !-- it's all down hill from aero !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef GOOD LUCK ....Giter Done Bro...
    Kraven Wow, heavy, never could make it to a wake, think only one funeral. My folks are both 92 and living at home but it is touch and go with Dad.. All my Best..


----------



## Keef

I got power all is well !


----------



## Kraven

Funeral 3.5 hours away now, give me the strength.....please.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC, wake and bake on a rainy Saturday. Grab a cup and a bowl. Gonna get one in and then head on down for the funeral, 10am. Be glad to get it done and start trying to make sense of all this. Burying Mom on a rainy September day was not planned for.....


----------



## Rosebud

Have a safe journey Kraven, I hope you are surrounded by all the love and grace there is. 
Keeping good thoughts for you. You can do this.

Hard to say much after knowing what Kraven has ahead of him...

I will say there is a strong pineapple smell in my yard. I think the Cindy 99 will be done in three weeks or so.. can't wait. 
Lets all burn one in honor of Kraven and his mom.

Keef, so glad you got your power back on.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Good morning OFC, wake and bake on a rainy Saturday. Grab a cup and a bowl. Gonna get one in and then head on down for the funeral, 10am. Be glad to get it done and start trying to make sense of all this. Burying Mom on a rainy September day was not planned for.....



brother know my thoughts are with you today.


----------



## giggy

dad showed more improvement has got some color back and opens his eyes when someone talks to him. i pretty much died when i hit the bed last night. my sister in law called the wife and gave the update and also said they were talking more stints and a possible pace maker. i'm on cup 2 of coffee and still pulling on the first bowl. yall have the best day you can possible have. 

ps keef hope you get your power back soon.


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, i hope your dad does well and gets well.   I will join you for that bowl.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- So this is what old feels like !-- I got one droopy plant that will recover everything else seems O.K. more concerned about the babies !-- I take some tiny cuts for clones - bout 2- 3 inches tall !--  Kraven-- Giggy hang in there !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning All  Here we Go :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !-- Caps is kicking in -- I might just live !-- U know -- Why don't they just let me grow ?--Tired of this sheet !- I just want to run my clone factory -- put the rooted clones in something like that FF dirt and grow them out !-- Is that too much to ask !-- The T.E. needs to be free !  -- Just change the dam law -- Bastids !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i am thinking rather than soaking the pot I will just put it in a tight strainer and run water over it?  You think I need to soak it?

Be back later, going for a slamagram.


----------



## Keef

I'd soak it some  first !-- Shouldn't take too long !-- Or after running it under warm water awhile !-- If U got it all the "tea" should be clear !-- I don't have the answer !


----------



## Keef

Giggy said something about the Texas Louisiana state line !-- I almost died near there !-- Was coming back to Texas and it was cloudy but dry -- A squall came across 10 and I went from dry to hitting a wall of water !-- I messed up and tapped the brakes --truck broke loose and started spinning -- I was driving my a** off !-- Almost had it !- Then there was a tree !-- Bent the steering wheel when we hit bracing but still tried to drive it through the floor with my face - Broke my nose -- again and got an orbital fracture and concussion !-- I got to quit getting them -- They ain't good for U !


----------



## yarddog

I don't think I mesh well with my neighbor's. I'm in cut off jeans and a T shirt with cut out sleeves.  Riding a 1972 model snapper comet with a 6 pack of beer.  Jamming to gov't mule.  
Across the street, tater head (what I call him I'm conversation with my ole lady) is cleaning his mailbox and post with a rag and Windex.  
I wonder why they don't wave at me no more??


----------



## Hippie420

Only five houses on my entire road. Wouldn't you know it; the only arsehole in the hood is my immediate neighbor! I knew there was going to be problems when they claimed they left their old neighborhood because everyone there were assholes. If all your neighbors are assholes, maybe YOU are the problem. He likes to call the cops/township on everyone for everything, yet is one of the biggest violators of the rules. She's a sexually frustrated sweat hog that mows her lawn every two days, rain or shine. They've got the only brown grass on the whole road. I, like everyone else, mows once a week if needed. My grass is green.

I miss my old boys. Everyone watched out for each other, everyone knew each other's phone numbers, and everyone had a key to everyone else's house, just in case.

Good neighbors are like a good spouse. If you've got 'em, let 'em know you appreciate 'em.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, neighbors  just like a good spouse, nothing better than a good one, ain't nothing worse than a bad one.


----------



## mrcane

Neighbors are great, My mother in law lives next door and my other neighbor smokes lots of MJ.. So things are pretty good here.


----------



## bozzo420

I had a neighbor that wanted me to mow every Friday like him. I told him I mow as needed. so one day he mows Half of my back yard on Friday. I yelled out the door .F...it, mow it all.


----------



## Keef

New neighbors father dropped by to tell me I had to move my fence !-- U want to try to take advantage of an old cripple crazy vet -- says a lot about you !-- Fence is not moving and I'm hoping pops comes back over !-- They put us on water restriction for yard watering in the spring - my back yard has went back native !-- Miss the swamp !


----------



## umbra

I've always had bad neighbors. When I turned 8, I had a birthday party at 2 in the afternoon, on a Saturday. Our next door neighbors called the cops, lol. The cops show up expecting an adult party with a bunch of drunks. My mother invited the 2 cops in for coffee and cake.


----------



## yarddog

Why do people have to be such dicks?  I've never understood that.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra you must have been HOOTIN it up pretty good, 8 yrs old & all.
Cops must have loved it!!


----------



## Keef

U want to get out in the 100 degree weather to make sure your yard looks better than mine -- knock yourself out !-- I grew up in the country -- don't like living in a "neighborhood" !-- Giggy and I grew up not too far from each other he knows about the Big Thicket in east Texas !-- Umbra what do U think about BillyBudd's polyploids ?--


----------



## mrcane

Making some pear sauce if anyone is interested. see if you were my neighbor you would, get some.


----------



## bozzo420

help OFC.  One of my Holland's hopes was drooping real bad . Can't be thirsty, it's been raining all week.  the other 5  HH's are fine. I have 3 phenos of HH's. one kind  dropped the leaves  one at the time.  I have 2 of those. three of one kind are dropping no leaves. the one drooping is the odd one. 100% indica looking. All the bigger leaves from 5 feet down were drooping ,the ones higher look ok. The little buds look ok.
My question ,could this one just be dropping the leaves all at once? Last night it got real cool. around 40. Could it just have been kicked into overdrive by the cool night and trying to drop it's leaves now? I did pick all the drooping ones. has anyone ever had this happen?
thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## mrcane

Sorry Bozzo :confused2:
    Keef happen to me put up fence neighbor moves out, new neighbor moves in, starts looking at property line.... The fence is not moving, so don't even think about it...


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo, is the earth soaked? Is it water logged?  I have an LA that looks kinda like that.. i wondered if it was over watered too. Wonder if it is the 40 degree night. Shoot, wish i could help.  Do you have a picture?


----------



## Keef

Bozzo look around at the base and make sure the ants haven't built a nest in the roots !-- Cane -- I had to make a solemn promise to my wife I would not burn it down !-- not the fence !-- No One lives there yet they still building !-- I kinda wanted that lot for myself !-- I already had already started drawing up a "garage " to put on that lot !-- but -- ever body that had something to do with Eagle Ford Shale wanted to move to the island !-- Oil has dropped from over a hundred bucks a barrel to $40 !-- Sucks to be them !--


----------



## bozzo420

no ants Keef, rose ,I'm in all sand. It never stays to wet. what it did was uncover lots of light green little buds. they look sun starved. that plant is just different from the other 5 HH's. The top 3 feet look fine. I think it was shedding them leaves so the little buds can breath and sun up. just strange that they all droop at once.


----------



## Kraven

Evening y'all. Smoking bud.


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !-- I'll smoke with U Cuz !-- Had a dose of caps earlier and  got a nice buzz working no sense stopping now !


----------



## mrcane

Mama just got home, we gonna burn baby burn.....


----------



## giggy

good evening everybody. as my mom says no news is good news. can't stand the wait. time for another bowl. kraven i hope your holding up bro.


----------



## Rosebud

Welcome home Kraven, how tired are you?

I don't mean to be a show off but I just walked by the bedroom and bathroom and the plants look good from there. Here is a pic.View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Keef

Make me sick Rose !-- I'm so jealous !


----------



## Rosebud

I am sorry keef. want me to take it down, i don't want you to barf or anything. Did you see how low my jar is?


----------



## Kraven

Wow Rose what a beautiful garden, it looks epic


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Kraven, i have never taken a pic from the house before. looks pretty good if i say so myself. There are 10 varieties out there. 16 plants. A little too big I think.


----------



## Kraven

no, more medicine for those you help, plus a lil herb to help mamma through the day


----------



## Keef

Be proud Rose !-- it's just that I want to do that too !-- better fill that jar back up or get another one out!


----------



## Rosebud

I don't have any more of that.. The last of northern lights from last grow. Sad huh? i wish you were in a legal state Keef.  Come on up.


----------



## Keef

I don't have anything dry so I'm putting the oven cure on some right now !-- Some is better than none !-- it's always a close thing around here !-- I guess I could quit smoking until I have a reserve -- that ain't gonna happen !-- Won't be long now !-- I wish I could grow outside !-- Down here I could start a sativa in Dec. -- move a big plant outside 1st. of March !-- Wouldn't finish until late October !-- Be a tree by then !--


----------



## Keef

Nope Rose !-- Keef don't do snow or cold !-- Anything happens my fault , weather's fault, nobody's fault -- You'll find me on the bayou !


----------



## mrcane

Good to be Rose.... "Beautiful"


----------



## Hippie420

Just got back from celebrating my 60th birthday with four generations of my family. My birthday isn't until next week, but this is the only time most of the gang could get together. My oldest niece was a no-show due to a previous wedding engagement. I told her father to tell her that since she didn't show up for my sixtieth, I wasn't going to show up for hers. As hers is 21 years away, I guess it's a safe bet I won't!

Pizza, cake, and ice cream, along with good ole Yankee greenbacks and gift cards. Good day, soon to get better with a buzz.

Hope you've got a few more jars tucked away, Rose. Those buds sure look lonely in that big old jar.


----------



## Rosebud

thanks mrcane.. it was a lot of work this year.fun work.


----------



## Keef

Last time I had big plants I was hauling water one morning about 5am just getting daylight and them soldier boys all camaflauged up came out the woods and tried to drive me into a trap like an animal !-- walked all around my plants looking for me !-- Hey I could grow plenty weed for myself but RWS my wife she smokes way too much and is eating Cannacaps everytime I turn around !  This T.E. be slowing her down some !-- And U wonder why I'm sending small plants to bloom every two weeks !  Sooner or later --I'll run her !


----------



## Keef

That would be " Out Run Her " !


----------



## Keef

Don't be hard on Keef -- I only got high once today !-- Oh!- and I had some caps !-- but that stuff don't effect me none !


----------



## Rosebud

RWS is good people. She likes you for heavens sake.

Hippie, i have no more jars, just one for a little  medicine. I will be officially out.. good timing.


----------



## Keef

I remember first time I pulled out a joint and she'd never seen pot before !-- U ever try to teach someone who has never smoked anything to inhale ?-- She finally figured it out !  I created a monster !-- Any blame can be laid at my feet !


----------



## bozzo420

I have about an ounce Rose....we made it. did you ever think you would be able to grow all the pot you needed with a little for friends .
In fact, I smoked my first joint of this years. The fruity punch limb I cut off a week ago. Pretty good , being so early.


----------



## giggy

we had a free concert in town tonight, got to see sister hazel. they put on a good show, now i'm give out. time to burn one with the ol lady. see yall at wake and bake.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning all, been up and down all night, sleep evades me. There are still echo's of her presence and it's harder to let go than I anticipated. This too shall pass is what I keep hearing, it will get better with time is what I keep hearing....no and no.....my mother died at 66 years of age and its not fair and I have been robbed. We still had many more things to discuss and more good memories to make. I feel lost, and I miss her so much. I have never felt this type of pain at a loss, this cuts deep. I know your all tired of hearing about poor Kraven and how he is feeling....I'm sorry to keep bringing it up, but I find comfort in sharing with my MP family. Thank you all for letting me share during my time of grief.


----------



## Kraven

Now that I'm done with that for a bit hopefully here is some bud porn to look at, BF CK and the PK x Heri both will come down in the next two weeks. Then will have room to move the ChemD x Cherry fuel into the flower tent till the sativa finishes up a week or so later.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning Kraven I am Lost for words..Lets have a Bowl!
  Sweet Pics ..time for a new camera, Mine will not load into my computer.


----------



## mrcane

My little microscope is working. will I ever see Amber?? 

View attachment bud_0913_1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Thanks for your kind words Cane, ...yea they will come, still got a few clear mixed in, good looking shot, what strain are you running?


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Good morning all, been up and down all night, sleep evades me. There are still echo's of her presence and it's harder to let go than I anticipated. This too shall pass is what I keep hearing, it will get better with time is what I keep hearing....no and no.....my mother died at 66 years of age and its not fair and I have been robbed. We still had many more things to discuss and more good memories to make. I feel lost, and I miss her so much. I have never felt this type of pain at a loss, this cuts deep. I know your all tired of hearing about poor Kraven and how he is feeling....I'm sorry to keep bringing it up, but I find comfort in sharing with my MP family. Thank you all for letting me share during my time of grief.



brother i feel you in this pain. i lost my father in 2006. i had gotten mad at him as it seemed he wanted me in his life but never called so i quit calling for about 5 or 6 years. he had walked out of my life when i was 9 and back in when i turned 21. i never told him what i really thought because my dad taught me to respect my elders. just before he got sick i took his great grand daughter 4 and his new great grand son new borne to see him for the first time. he drank himself into alcohol syndrome and dementia. when he pasted i was crossing the texas line. he was 57 at the time. i wish we both could get some sleep. share away bro.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, no one is sick of you. You have every right and reason to say what you say.  
There will never be enough time with loved ones.


----------



## giggy

my mom called me this morning and said no change. he is still in very bad shape and is going to be there for a long time. lets smoke a bowl try to drink some coffee.


----------



## mrcane

Seeds were bag seed sativa  this is my first grow been flowering since July 2nd??


----------



## Kraven

Wow giggy, sad to hear, this losing a parent is different than losing a friend or a grand parent, not to belittle myself, but that was my mommy. She just was mom, and she was good at it, and when I really needed advice, she was the one I talked to, Me and my dad were more "manly" so our talks always are.... be tough, figure out the solution and push forward....mom would just put things a different way. I really miss her, she was a big part of my life, she lived 20 minutes from me so I saw her all the time. Now nothing is ever going to be the same, I feel a profound emptiness right now, sorta the feeling like gosh, I just don't know what to do with me next.


----------



## Kraven

I'm really sorry giggy, kinda selfish to go on about my situation when others are having tough times, it sounds like a plan giggy, got some coffee and rolled a super fattie :48:


----------



## mrcane

Wow Kraven ,Giggy You are both going through some tough times..I know it will be rough to lose my Mom and Dad they are still going along @ 92...:48:


----------



## giggy

nice pics bros. i did take some but most of the time i don't take pics of gorilla plants they are not pretty to me. these were in tall grass but the grass has started to lay over so i had to move them. you never know what your going to do to ease your mind into thinking about other things.
white elephant (white widow x tranquil elephantizer) about 4'





white widow x big bud between 4' and 5'




poor little sour diesel between 3' and 4' late plant




ghost train haze #9-1 tall seems fim worked real well on this plant she is between 7' and 8' when stood straight up




gth #9-2 5' bush same age as other if i remember right


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> I'm really sorry giggy, kinda selfish to go on about my situation when others are having tough times, it sounds like a plan giggy, got some coffee and rolled a super fattie :48:



bro it is not selfish at all, that is how we stay strong. if it wasn't for the folks out in cyber land i would be out of my mind now. if you need to talk shoot me a pm and i'll give you my number. i'm going to go smoke a bomber with the ol lady. be back in a bit.


----------



## yarddog

I enjoy aging. But I look at my family and see them getting older. I lost a grandmother a few years ago. It wasn't her death than bothers me.  I saw her a year before she died.  She was on the other side of the glass visiting me in jail.  She was crying because she wanted to take me home.  
She was starting to lose her mind to Alzheimer's and she couldn't figure out why I was gone.  It's the fact that I wasted the last bit of her time here. Never again. You can't take love for granted. Our time here is short. No amount of time will ever be enough.


----------



## mrcane

Them some nice plants Giggy..


----------



## Rosebud

Nice buds giggy.

Kraven you are doing it right. you are grieving.. that is your job. No one is sick of you. You are right, you were robbed. Your mom is about my age..that is too damn early.. not fair, not fair at all.

Good morning boys. Seahawks first game today...  Smokeumifyougotum.

Hey Kraven, i wanted to tell you i still hear my mom tell me what to do. That hasn't stopped. We were extremely close. Still are in a different way.


----------



## Keef

Hard night !-- Face is swollen -- Sinus pain --- catch up later !


----------



## WeedHopper

Kravin my father died at 36 with a heart attack.He was my hero..I was only 11. So I definitely know how you feel. She will be with you forever Little Brother.


Go Cowboys...yehaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Kraven...it is never easy my friend, but what are the choices? Enjoy everything! 
I have not been sleeping well, always hearing something in the back yard and expecting rippers. The outdoor will be done soon.
The CA legislature has made new rulings in regard to mmj and growing. This is the 1st time since 1996 when prop 215 was voted in. I have not heard all of the new rules, but NCH was telling me about the requirements for a small, medium, and large grow. How it is defined and what permits will be required. They are using square footage of canopy area as the way to define the small, medium, and large grows.


----------



## Keef

Somebody done opened the wrong and my Krazy got loose !-- I got to lock this thing up before I be around the good people of the O.F.C. !-- I'll be back !


----------



## Rosebud

Ihope you feel better soon Keef. Sorry your having a bad day. 

I got a hermi in my garden but i think i caught her/him early.. It was the seeded purple haze.. Freak out time at rosebuds... I harvested it and kept the seeds. won't be giving out hermi seeds, but i may try  her again.

Hi Kraven, i see you down there.


----------



## mrcane

So finally got this camera to load a few pics, not very good ones but,But its time for a new camera dam it.. All the leaves have turned yellow and are going by by .Buds look fine but seem light green. plants are to big for room so have about 8" between 600 watt hps & top buds. could this be causing the leaf burn. Been feeding FFOBB since July 2 .One of them should be ready Soon I would say 2 more weeks on the other. Should I be feeding some N.? 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-8.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE time so grab your bowl and and cup o coffee or tea and lets get this day started.

no change on my dad, my mom and brothers are wore out and now have started taking shifts. they are all telling me to stay home and i know their right but it still feels so wrong.


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> So finally got this camera to load a few pics, not very good ones but,But its time for a new camera dam it.. All the leaves have turned yellow and are going by by .Buds look fine but seem light green. plants are to big for room so have about 8" between 600 watt hps & top buds. could this be causing the leaf burn. Been feeding FFOBB since July 2 .One of them should be ready Soon I would say 2 more weeks on the other. Should I be feeding some N.?


nice:headbang2:


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy O.F.C.  Time for little Effing Incredible Its Like a cup of coffee.
   Yo Giggy Hope that your Dad has a Better day today...Hang in there Bro...:48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, hang in there Giggy, Cane the girls look about done...Hiya Rose, just dunno what to do with me these days. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Sorry about yesterday -- U knock on my door when and tell me I got to move my privacy fence now and it's gonna cost me a couple thousand dollars -- Beech Keef is gonna come out and play !-- Only person in the world who CAN tell me what to do sent me back in the house !-- Took me all day and part of the night to get my mind under control !-- I think RWS kept me from going to jail yesterday !


----------



## mrcane

Have some Appt. this AM. So see Ya all Later...
   Kraven All my best Bro. Go for a good walk some where you love...
       Peace in the Valley....:48:


----------



## bozzo420

really screwed up. I added some cal mag to my last nutes . Why ,I don't know. now plants are in trouble.one is flat out dying. several others looking a little yellow. can anything be done for too much cal mag? leave it to me to mess good plants up.I flushed them with water a couple of times yesterday. all I know is to wait now and hope I did not kill them all.


----------



## bozzo420

guess not lol:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - Hope U don't think U the only one who ever screwed up !-- flushing shoulda helped !-- -- Cal/Mag should probably only be used with R/O water or distilled !-- I'm getting frustrated with my grow !-- What the Widow thrives in over nutes the T.E. -- trying to find the room to separate them !-- After over two year's I think the Widow gonna have to go !-- The T.E. is just easier to grow and she a beast too !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, you don't have to move anything. If the fence is on the guy's property, it's HIS fence. He can leave it, move it himself, or tear the bugger down.

Wasn't it there when you moved in? Check Texass law. It might be grandfathered.


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, I don't know anything about calmag. Never used the stuff inside or out.
Sometimes we need to leave good enough alone, huh?


----------



## giggy

bozzo flush with a lot of good water like 5 gallons at a time. had a buddy feed with bud blood and it really messed thing up but after a good flush thing turned good again.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys.

bozzo, i don't think there is anything that can un do too much cal mag. You did right by flushing. Now we just need to wait.

mrcane, next grow you might want to add a small amount of N thru the whole growing cycle. I don't think you can correct it now.  I top dress with worm castings for the N through out.. What is the strain? Looks very sativa...  I guess you could make a worm tea and feed it to the roots not foliar feeding, too late.

Keef, you keep that woman around!  Hippie, good idea.


----------



## bozzo420

Flushing helped a little I think. The plant is not dead. Heck it could even be moles.   but the rest are doing ok. 4 in greenhouse fine. Keef your right on. I was warned that the HH's were sensitive to nutes. 
But I can see where the name WHITE widow comes from. Them buds are white .
I'm just paranoid. one sign of trouble and I panic.


----------



## Keef

The Widow is an outside plant !-- She stretchs in early bloom bad !-- I didn't really know how hard it was to grow !--  T.E. and the Blueberry Blast --I can work with !-- Even the little GDP -Black Rose cross likes aero !-- Bozzo -- That Widow gonna light U up !


----------



## mrcane

Ah Back home  Smoke?   :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Had to chuckle at myself yesterday. I spent three hours on the Deere mowing the back field. I rolled up a joint for the trip and lost it twice, ducking under branches and stuff. There's a nice long stretch from the clay banks to the tree line that's a bit over 700 feet long. After a couple of passes, I figured I'd better smoke the blasted thing before I lost it the third time.
Took three or four hits on the straightaway and thought, "This stuff is losing it's kick", and set up for the next pass. Half way through, it kicked in. Suddenly, I no longer wanted to be playing on the tractor, and the nice straight lines I was mowing started looking like what a one eyed drunken sailor would do. Lost my vape rig out of my pocket and spent fifteen minutes mowing really slow looking for it.
Had to admit that the Black lights still has a hefty kick to it!


----------



## yarddog

Sometimes I take a few too many tokes.  It's always too late when I figure it out.


----------



## yarddog

In Atlanta all week for Mack training.  God, I hate cities.   So much concrete.  So many fools driving too fast.  I miss my one caution light town.   
I miss sleeping in the bed with my wife and cat.  Lol.  I am domesticated now. Haha


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> bozzo, i don't think there is anything that can un do too much cal mag. You did right by flushing. Now we just need to wait.
> 
> mrcane, next grow you might want to add a small amount of N thru the whole growing cycle. I don't think you can correct it now.  I top dress with worm castings for the N through out.. What is the strain? Looks very sativa...  I guess you could make a worm tea and feed it to the roots not foliar feeding, too late.
> 
> Keef, you keep that woman around!  Hippie, good idea.



Rose, Thanks, have learned a lot this grow.{my first} and there isn't Very Much N in the bloom nutes. I like the worm castings idea. plants are very sativa 
  still waiting for some Amber...:watchplant:


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> In Atlanta all week for Mack training.  God, I hate cities.   So much concrete.  So many fools driving too fast.  I miss my one caution light town.
> I miss sleeping in the bed with my wife and cat.  Lol.  I am domesticated now. Haha



bro i share my bed with the ol lady and as many as 6 dogs. four are ours well one belongs to the grandson but it should be ours. the other two belong to the daughter. they take the middle of a king bed and put us on the edge, life can be fun at times.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Morning OFC, hang in there Giggy, Cane the girls look about done...Hiya Rose, just dunno what to do with me these days. Peace.



krav, how you doing bro? i myself am trying to keep everything on the up beat. bro we do what we need to do.


----------



## giggy

hey thanks everybody on the comments on me plants. i just never think gorilla plants are that pretty, but they do grow some nice bud. speaking of bud, let's burn a bowl or 4. who's in?


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy -- I'm in !-- timer that runs the pumps in Veg quit working and I got some wilty plants !-- Not sure how bad it is yet -- I'm sure I'm gonna lose some new clones but it's not like I'm gonna lose a variety -- it's a weed !-- it's hard to kill !-- it'll come back !--- Still haven't figured out how to get some of them Tetra seed BillyBudd sells only to Canadian growers !--


----------



## yarddog

giggy said:


> bro i share my bed with the ol lady and as many as 6 dogs. four are ours well one belongs to the grandson but it should be ours. the other two belong to the daughter. they take the middle of a king bed and put us on the edge, life can be fun at times.


I usually have grandma cat on my stomach, and my orange male in-between my legs.  Sometimes another sleeps with us.   I managed to end up with 4 cats.  Three dogs, but only the Great Dane sleeps inside.   The other two are yard dogs.  It's a zoo, but my cats make me happy.
Figured out another bad word here.   Weird-o is evidently a bad thing to say.


----------



## Keef

Pizza anyone ?-- I'm full !-- I think the spidermites ,power outage and broken timer may set me back 2 weeks !-- Mane that pizza done set them caps I took loose !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef pizza sounds great , Had a hunk of local Beef some Tater and garden vegs.
  Now it is time for some Matanuska T.F.  :ccc:


----------



## Keef

Went to the grocery store today-- at check out the lady told me she was a vegan and could not sell me meat -- she told me I would have to take the meat to isle 7 but that cashier was Muslim and couldn't sell ham so I would have to take it to isle 9 !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, smoke and coffee to your desire. mom always says no new is good news, but it drives me crazy. grandson had a football game last night, they played good but got out played. i told him you can't win em all hold your head up is was a good game.


----------



## yarddog

Morning giggy.  Tell your grandson, in life you going to lose more than you win.  It's nature.  
Having coffee.  Smoked a just enough to calm me,  I have class for work all week.  Sitting in a chair all day is almost torture to me.  Makes me feel like i will explode if I don't get up and leave. 

There, I said the "c" word and the "w" word!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc. 

yarddog i remember feeling like that when i had to go to cont. ed for xray school.. felt like i wanted to bolt all the time.. what is that? a d d? 

we pulled a big ole 6'6" plant in under that patio cover, rain forcast..now about the other 15  YIKES.

Keef, i hope you wake feeling better than yesterday.. So at that store, did the cashier tell you that eating meat was wrong and she wouldn't sell it to you because god? 

Lets do this day ofc... coffee w/butta and a pipe.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Keep yourself busy Giggy so U won't think about it so much !-- Dog -- U keep hanging out with us Old Farts -by the end of prohibition U gonna have a whole new skill set !-- Probably pay a little better than twisting wrenches too !-- Looks like Ole Keef gonna have his Tetra by spring !-- if it is even close to what he says -- this would be the most potent weed in the world !  Keef's Franken Plant be coming to Texas !--


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a better day except for the weather - still having some trouble with my face but I went and picked some sugar leaves and made me some caps !-- Hurts the plants helps me -- what U gonna do?--- knock on my door and say I'm your new neighbors and it's gonna cost U a couple grand for me to move in -- what reaction do U really expect ?-- Rose -- let's hope things never reach that point !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, OFC. Got a wee bit toasted yesterday. Carrying on a thirty five year ritual by yourself is hard. Ole Hard Luck Scotty's birthday was in the early part of September, and mine was towards the last, so we'd start celebrating on the first and carry on through until damn near October. Last I knew, he was lost in the Ozarks, dealing with the locals and the meth heads. 

His luck followed him down to MO, too. He borrowed a little scooter from his now dead buddy and headed for town, way down the hill. He noticed his closest neighbor, five miles away, was mowing the ditch along the road. On his way back from town with a belly full of Jack Black, he found out that grass clippings on a curve don't afford a scooter much traction. He wrecks the scooter, breaks his collar bone, and gets a ride from the meat wagon to the nearest clearing, where a medvac chopper pics him up.

The nurse in the chopper ask him if he needs some morphine for the pain. Ole Scott knew he'd had way too much alcohol to be doing morphine on top of it, so he declined. Chopper is on it's way to St. Louis when every bell, whistle, and light go off in the cockpit. Helicopter drops out of the sky like a stone and crashes. After the smoke clears, he looks over at the nurse and tells her he's ready for the morphine now. She says, "Every one is".


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Keef neighbor wants fence moved let him move it.
  Pass the Morphine Please...   :48:


----------



## mrcane

Oh S*** My out side Plant is loaded with Male stuff. Man all of a sudden... Bang ...


----------



## bozzo420

sounds like a pollen donor Mrcane.
my closest moms are getting close. first amber . about a week if no rot shows up first. the near dead one was getting cut down for rso if it was no better. Dang if it did not have a little better color this morning. She gets another day .


----------



## Keef

Hard luck for sure Hippy !-- Hey when we gonna see what you've done with the van ?-- Cane that is exactly what I said !-- sorry about you're plant turning hermie -- Make caps out of it !-- I was on morphine for 7 years and blood pressure meds !-- Now I eat weed !-- blood pressure is O.K. except when I get mad !-- The weed helps with pain and attitude !--


----------



## mrcane

Looks like I will bring out the chain saw this baby has a 1 1/2 " trunk, Into compost:cry: 
   Still no amber on my two inside Girls ....


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. More of the outdoor is looking like it is ready. We are jammed up trimming, lol. A friend of NCH came over and was looking at out outdoor. His 1st comment was, this must be your first outdoor...lol. We did everything wrong. Our inexperience has saved us from being ripped I think.


----------



## Keef

I have to take plants early sometimes and if I don't smoke I eat it !-- I'll oven dry in a heartbeat !-- My object is to replace what would cost $800 a month and even early Widow beats what I could buy !--When we have a comfortable supply then I can start growing top shelf jar cured weed until then I do what I gotta do !  The growing experience will pay off big !-- Umbra -- My first attempt to clone Trips that B.B. -- failed !-- big healthy cut refused to root !-- take a couple more but I'll be sexing it as soon as I get a rooted clone !-- Nice plant !-- If male I can keep a piece in veg until ready to breed !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, is this your first od grow? i don't think so. It is my third and I am just getting the hang of it. I am ordering those stacked netting dry racks on TCBuds rec.  Glad to know about those. They fold up to put away when done instead of storing 10 drying boxes.. cheaper too. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Collapsible-Hydroponic-Drying/dp/B00WXTCAPO/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1442261016&sr=1-1&keywords=marijuana+drying+rack&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_72%3A2661618011[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I like those drying racks Rose !-- One day I'll need one !-- I figure -- I'd start at the at the bottom and work my way up -- U can't grow weed without plants so I set out to make cloning second nature !-- I got that !-- Still haven't decided what to do when prohibition - maybe some FF dirt or some of that coconut husk stuff -- One thing is for sure -- I should have enough plants !-- I have a working knowledge of nutes -- I've been restricted to LEDs but I can change !-- I'll be ready when they blow the whistle !


----------



## yarddog

Yes Rose, I have ADD something crazy!   That's what it is.  I'm always moving.  Even a foot.  Something.   My wife hates it.  Says I'm always in motion.


----------



## bozzo420

I use jerky racks. a tray and 3 stackable racks. holds a lot of buds. So tell us what  you did  wrong umbra.


----------



## bozzo420

My first year, I planted all 12 plants in a 8x8 greenhouse.lol


----------



## Keef

Bozzo -- This thing I'm after is the same process they used to make seedless watermelons, seedless grapes and many of the fruits and veggies we eat -- Right now the only people I can find applying the process to weed is Buddha seed and the BillyBudd guy !-- He has a Tetraploid that he claims can produce 40% THC if grown properly named -- The Storm!-- He claims to also have something even stronger !-- We will be finding out !


----------



## bozzo420

umbra that's bad when the rippers look over your fence and walk away laughing....
I know it was not that bad lol


----------



## Keef

I'm waiting to see pics of Umbra's grow garage !-- I heard enough key words to be jealous already !


----------



## yarddog

bozzo420 said:


> umbra that's bad when the rippers look over your fence and walk away laughing....
> I know it was not that bad lol


What do that call it?  Blind luck??  Yiu will still make a good haul umbra.  It just wasn't worth stealing when there are more fish in the sea.  Or maybe it was too much work.  Too hard to get in and out fast.


----------



## umbra

I think that keeping the outdoor plants in small containers was the first clue. A 5 gallon bag is way too small for an outdoor plant, lol. Even the plants that we used a 30 gal smart pot was way too small. I didn't top the plants to make them bush out more, so most were a single cola plant. That is where I think the rippers walked on by, was the yield. The single colas are in the 3 to 5 oz range, not 3 to 5 lbs range.
Yes Rose, this is my 1st outdoor. Back East, a single plant will bring 5 years in prison, so I never grew outdoors. It was an eye opening experience with lots of learning.


----------



## Keef

I think I'm gonna stay inside !-- The devil U know and all !-- I'm after the most THC out of a small mom and pop operation as I can get !--  Outside got all sorts of bugs , rippers and things that go bump in the night !- I just wouldn't be comfortable !--- I stay stealth !---


----------



## yarddog

They can keep these big cities.  
 would never live here!!!   It's 4:20!   I survived the 8 lane interstate again!  At the crib, I'm going burn a fattie!!


----------



## Kraven

Umbra, I'd keep two or three strains running like that and hide my real OD somewhere the rippers cant see it? maybe they would just stay away lol. 

I'm still alive y'all, just trying to make sense of life again, having ups and downs, I'm sure it will all even out soon, went back to work today and OMG so much work to do, that kept me busy and before you know it a day has went by, not healed by a long shot, but sorta on my way I think. I took a pick of the PK x Heri tonight cause every bud looks just like this one, and she still has two more weeks to go.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> RWS is good people. She likes you for heavens sake.
> 
> Hippie, i have no more jars, just one for a little  medicine. I will be officially out.. good timing.



RWS must be pretty special dealing with Keef all the time.


----------



## Rosebud

I think she is DD. Would some say a saint? perhaps LOL  

Kraven, work is good for a diversion. That plant is a pretty good diversion too.. Beautiful Kraven.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I've always had bad neighbors. When I turned 8, I had a birthday party at 2 in the afternoon, on a Saturday. Our next door neighbors called the cops, lol. The cops show up expecting an adult party with a bunch of drunks. My mother invited the 2 cops in for coffee and cake.



We had a neighbor when I was about 5 & my sister was about 6,  a woman & little girl about 6 with beautiful, golden brown hair past her butt. My sister & i, upon the neighbor girl's request, cut her high pony tail off at the rubberband with her playschool scissors. Took us forever cause it was thick. Her mom nearly killed my mom. She ripped our screen door completely off & would've gotten in if my mom hadn't bolted the door in time. She banged on the door, yelling obscenities til the cops arrived  & took her off. Funny thing, they left her little girl all alone so my mom let her come spend the night!  For about a week after, her mom would come over & take a dump on our front porch every morning. A pedophile old man lived on the other side. It was super when we moved, to say the least!


----------



## umbra

yeah... those are bad neighbors


----------



## bozzo420

my garden is back in balance. the dying one is in the RSO bin. gives more light to the other ones. all is good now in the garden. just down from 12 to 11.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Kraven, those are pretty!  And, Rose I saw the pics you posted of your plants; they are beautiful.  Love your grow area. Do you have any bug issues?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> I think she is DD. Would some say a saint? perhaps LOL
> 
> Kraven, work is good for a diversion. That plant is a pretty good diversion too.. Beautiful Kraven.



Yeah Rose, I think RWS might qualify for sainthood!


----------



## Rosebud

DD, I don't have any to speak of, knock on wood. I have been organic in my back yard for 10-15 years. So that means I have a lot of birds that eat insects and a lot of beneficial wasps and lacewings. I use those yellow and blue sticky traps to give me a warning about what is in the yard and all i have on them is aphids and only a couple of leaf hoppers. I have never had those before and i guess they can cause powdery mildew.  So far haven't had a single mite. i have lots of spiders that must be catching any spider mites in webs.  It is a great ecosystem out there for as hot and dry as it gets.

Is that way more than you ever wanted to know?  I am very lucky to live in a place that allows me to grow. 
DD, we have been helping to  treat a brain cancer patient and all three of his oncologists approve of his using RSO. He is out living his prognosis and everyone is thrilled. He is using his own plants to treat his cancer and a bit of mine. I make it for him with his stuff. Isn't that the coolest thing ever that he is ALIVE??? WOOHOO.  So lots of those plants are for folks that need it.. Lots of those plants are for me who needs it too! lol


----------



## Keef

I go do some pharming and people start talking about me !-- Where ya been DD ?-- Umbra I took the three tops off Trips today and got them in the cloner!-- And I got a FEW Tranquil Elephantizer clones !-- Let's just leave it at that !-- Rose - I sent that PM to Canada and got a favorable response !-- Thanks !-- Seems legit so I think I'll be getting some seed this winter !-- If the seed are not what they claim to be I'll be screaming it from the roof tops !-- Won't be hard to tell !-- I ain't no dumb sheet !


----------



## Keef

Smoked sausage -sauteed onions and  bellpepper with sourkraut on a crusty piece of bread smeared with mustard !-- I don't go hungry !


----------



## mrcane

YO missed 420 but Oh Well Light up...:smoke1:
   Kraven  "Beautiful"
   Rose I am planing for an out door grow next year you inspire me...
   Kudos  for the treatment that you are involved in!!


----------



## Keef

Cane it's always 420 up in here !-- That pic of Rose's grow through the window would make a nice post card !--except for the empty jar !


----------



## Rosebud

Ha...maybe i should stage it better next time, thanks Keef, that is very nice. Time for the last of that northern lights in that jar. 
Mr cane, thank you. let me know if i can help next year...


----------



## bozzo420

Had a job at GM in the foundry. One day a guy offered me a job as a carpenter. I asked "outdoors"? I never went back to GM. A year later they set me a letter asking if I still wanted the job. Never responded. I feel the same about pot ...It's an outdoor sport in my book,


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sounds like a perfect place to grow Rose. I started growing seriously a couple years ago for my chronic migraines & fibromyalgia. Was spending way too much on poor to average weed too. Wanted to have some control on what I was inhaling; my lungs aren't the strongest & I have allergies like crazy. Would love to try, make some good quality RSO some day. Keep up the good work; I know there are some thankful patients out there. And, that jar in your pictue was pretty sad, but don't look like it will be for long!  Just finished a nice meal,watching useless TV & imbibing in the green; life's not too bad.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, for those who are in the know.  They can relate to the jar.   It symbolizes the days before harvest.   Lean times right before a bountiful harvest.   I think it helps the picture tell a more complete story.   I saw leave the jar!!!!


----------



## Keef

Weed's a good medicine for miagraines and fibro ?-- Is there an ailment it won't help ?-- Isn't fibro one of those auto- immune diseases ?--Learn something new ever day !  Probably help Dog's ADD too when he got enough to eat !-- I know others got 'sheens and stuff but my belly does a pretty good job at extractions !


----------



## Hippie420

DD, I've got allergies, too. I grew three plants outside a couple years ago. The rag weed growing a short distance away kept people from seeing them. It also got in the buds. To this day, I can pull out certain jars and fire up a joint and sneeze my arse off.


----------



## Keef

There used to be something wrong with me so I used weed as a medicine and I don't even remember what it was !--


----------



## umbra

getting ready to flip the garage...just a peek


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like the OFC went to bed. Where's Yoop?


----------



## mrcane

Morning ...Up Early, Busy day, Have been spreading chips for the last month. got around 12 p.u. truck loads 3 yards each. Back is getting tired, time to put it away till spring.
   Hey Hippy you up late...
  Umbra your garage is looking Beautiful!!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Look at that garage grow !--- I knew Umbra was holding back !-- Screw growing in the yard Cuz !-- Do what U know !--Looks like this might not be your first indoor grow !-


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, With a garage like that, you should Plant some roses in the yard for the rippers...


----------



## Keef

I do like that garage grow room !-- I get that spare bedroom 6 months before the end of prohibition -- Think I''ll be specializing instead of growing for the commercial market -- Maybe just turn it almost all of into oil with one of those CO2 hash oil machines -- Use my present grow as veg and move plants to the Bloom room on a regular basis -- Grow one of these Tetras -- clones from the same plant over and over !-- if money is better for the bud - I can do that too !--


----------



## mrcane

Gotta go Bros have a great day.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc...

Chilly here this morning.. got a makeshift cover for the girls...tarps for when the rain comes... That mr rb, i couldn't do this grow with out him. I am too short to reach the canopy. I know, such a problem.

Hope everyone is well. Hippie, where is Yoop? Did he leave over the picture issue? i sure hope not.

Time for coffee and a bow. join me anyone?

Umbra, what size pots do you have in there? looking like a lot of goodness about to become flowers...


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, took another day, tough times.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Kraven, one foot in front of the other..that is all that is expected.. be gentle with yourself.  Lets smoke some pot.


----------



## Keef

Yeah !- What Rose said !-- It's gonna hit 90 + again today !-- but-- that ain't enough -- There's this fish kill thing going on in the bay called a red tide bloom !-- it produces a respiratory irritant like mace or tear gas !-- Hoping for the wind to change !-- Yea !-- Everyone move to the beach !


----------



## Rosebud

The salmon are dying in Idaho as it is too warm, the tuna in oregon are way out in the middle of the ocean where it is cooler water, hard to go get them... Crazy.


----------



## Keef

This has only happened a couple times since we moved here but climate change is real and happening now !-- There's 7 billion of us on this blue marble and we all want food , water and fuel !-- Do the math!-- No politics just math !-- Our world of course does go thru climate cycles -- The worst thing for us would be a natural cycle of climate change made even worse by mankind's contribution !


----------



## Keef

Rose if that last post was out of line please feel free to remove it !-- Didn't want to start an arguement or anything my opinion just slipped out !


----------



## Rosebud

I don't think there is anything to argue about, fish are dying, oceans have the bloom...


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Umbra, With a garage like that, you should Plant some roses in the yard for the rippers...


 With the drought, I doubt roses would make it long. I have been planting succulents and cacti. Mixed in with my outdoor are tomatoes, basil, and some cilantro.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc...
> 
> Chilly here this morning.. got a makeshift cover for the girls...tarps for when the rain comes... That mr rb, i couldn't do this grow with out him. I am too short to reach the canopy. I know, such a problem.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hippie, where is Yoop? Did he leave over the picture issue? i sure hope not.
> 
> Time for coffee and a bow. join me anyone?
> 
> Umbra, what size pots do you have in there? looking like a lot of goodness about to become flowers...


 Most of the plants are in 5 gal bags. A friend of NCH gave me some plants that are in 1 gal pots, and I need to transplant. He is the CBD guru in Cali.
We wound up with 16 plants outside and it is taking an enormous amount of time to trim them. Without a doubt, we will need help with the indoor.


----------



## Keef

What's the plan on the grow Umbra ?-- Start a crop and grow it thru before starting another or do U have a seperate veg. area ?-- U need one of them bud trimming machines and one of those CO2 machines U told me about !-- U give your trim to someone who turns it into wax or shatter and U get half or was that someone else ?--


----------



## Hippie420

There ya go, Keef. While you're chasing the Holy Grail of weed, develop one that, when ripe, the sugar leaves fall off automatically. Wouldn't that be sweet? Clip the buds off, dry, and jar. No muss, no fuss.

Sign me up when you get there!


----------



## Keef

No Hippy -- I'm after weed that will get U high if U look at it !--


----------



## bozzo420

my harvest started this morning. a few bud rot spots and a hint of pm on the vanilla kush . first signs of either. Cutting all the big buds off and letting the rest go for the second harvest. the fruity punch is about ready also. those 2 are about 2 weeks ahead of the rest. they were the 2 that got afternoon shade from the greenhouse. I think that got them started before the rest. I love this time of the year.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What's the plan on the grow Umbra ?-- Start a crop and grow it thru before starting another or do U have a seperate veg. area ?-- U need one of them bud trimming machines and one of those CO2 machines U told me about !-- U give your trim to someone who turns it into wax or shatter and U get half or was that someone else ?--


Not quite ready for a trimming machine, lol. Yes I have separate veg and a separate cloning/ seedling area. We are holding off on purchasing extraction equipment, because it is easier to let someone else do the work and split the extract.


----------



## Kraven

*didn't see previous post.


Maybe time to think about one of these Umbra, never used one but seems for big jobs something like this is helpful ?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professiona...im-Reaper-Pro-HPS-MH-Hydroponic-/350690101245


----------



## umbra

Hey Kraven. NCH tells me that the buds require a fair amount of hand pruning after they are done, and that they damage the buds.


----------



## Rosebud

I really really like this Umbra and I am hard to please for trimming buds.[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Clean-Cut-M-6000S-Trimmer-M-6000SBU/dp/B009W8B7B2/ref=sr_1_11?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1442429126&sr=1-11&keywords=bud+trimmer[/ame]


----------



## umbra

Thanks Rose. I will check those out.


----------



## Keef

I think all my grow stuff came from Amazon !-- Shame they don't sell seed too !


----------



## Rosebud

Ideas for storage? I used gallon jars last year but I can't afford those this year.. They are much more expensive plus i need lots more.. So I am a purest and didn't want to use plastics.. At the grow store i learned that if you are over your limit in herb, folks bury it in the ground in turkey cooking bags??? Have you ever heard of such a thing?  Are the seal a meal thingys worth it???

Talk to me.


----------



## Keef

U learn something new every day !-- Seal-a-Meal bags and bury it !-- Let me write that down !-- I'm a purest too Rose !- I truely and purely do not won't to go to jail !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- U confirmed I'm on the right path !-- 3 grow areas !-- What I'm working with is missing the middle area !-- I got a nursery where I clone and grow seedlings and I got bloom !-- I get the spare room for bloom then I can use my present bloom as veg. and keep my nursery as is !- Ya'll be teaching me stuff all the time !-- Without even trying !


----------



## bozzo420

only use a seal a meal if you like brick weed. cause when you suck all the air out and seal it you have brick weed. I did it to 4 ounces .lol never again. I freeze mine for storage.


----------



## bozzo420

Survivalists  bury guns in pvc pipes with screw caps. keeps it dry for years.


----------



## Rosebud

See? good to know, I had no idea.

 Keef this is just for research on a book I am doing..I know none of us grow enough to store.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - White Widow or T.E. brickweed ?-- I could live with that !


----------



## Keef

Yeah Rose !-  just research for a book !-- I myself am doing research for a book about growing marijuana !-- Purely research !-- I actually don't grow or use it myself !


----------



## Keef

Rose - They make an adapter for 4 inch or larger PVC pipe that is threaded to screw in a plug !-- A smear of PVC cement - push the adapters on each end of the pipe and let it dry -- U can then screw the caps in to seal contents !


----------



## umbra

I knew an old captain of swordfishing boat  that buried is money in the old metal lunch boxes. We dug some up one time and the money had started to decompose. He started putting them in zip lock bags and then into 4" pvc pipes. He had this crazy treasure map with all the places he buried stuff.


----------



## bozzo420

just smoked a nice bud from the fruity punch.it been cut and dried. cured a couple of days. It is the smoothest smoke I have smoked in  a long time. Maybe I can grow top shelf.


----------



## Keef

Of course U can Bozzo !-- Umbra what kind of temp change do U do between night and day in bloom ?


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> I knew an old captain of swordfishing boat  that buried is money in the old metal lunch boxes. We dug some up one time and the money had started to decompose. He started putting them in zip lock bags and then into 4" pvc pipes. He had this crazy treasure map with all the places he buried stuff.


I wonder how much money he actually lost with that escapade.


----------



## Keef

Been flipping channels around -- heard there was a comedy special on tonight !


----------



## Rosebud

watching now.. PVC sounds good. seems like stoners would definitely need a map.ha


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with Bozzo. For long term storage, I triple bag it in ziplocks and chuck it in the deep freezer. I've got a butt load I need to pull outta the one gallon jars and store. I'm doubtful I'll live long enough to smoke it all before it goes bad if I don't.


----------



## Keef

Watching South Park !- Saw that Black Jesus will start a new season next week and Archer - he's my man !-- Yo Hippy --- I told U Cuz - I can help U with that !-- Just box up a case of jars and send them to me !--and don't use that tele- kenetic mind shipping service -- they are just not reliable !


----------



## Hippie420

Sure thing, Cuz! I'll box up a bunch of 'em and write "Fragile: Medical Marijuana" on the box in big ole letters so they don't get broke.


----------



## yarddog

How did I get stuck on the food channel??  Oh god, not the channel to be zoned out on high.


----------



## Hippie420

No night owls left since Yoop left. Damn.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Big label Hippy with red letters !-- Make sure U get my real name spelled right !- It's spelled G-e-o-r-g-e--W.--B-u-s-h !-- don't tell anybody!--


----------



## Keef

I'll PM my address in Crawford to U Hippy !-- No relation we just got similar names !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef O.F.C. Got so High yesterday that my Rolfer said maybe I should slow down


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !-- I was hoping to convince the Hippy we could make the news and we'd be the only ones to know who did it !-- Don't need to be a box a few grams would work-- The Governor could use some too !-- Oh!-- I'm gonna have to make a list !-  Mane I could have some fun with this !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc..

The freezer for the win, thanks.

We got the tarps put up just in time.. Raining since 8 pm last night.. phewy. that mr rb is my right-hand man.  Couldn't do any of this without him I am too short to pull the tarp up 8 feet so he made me and extension stick... worked great. I will take a pic later. So happy they are covered and so happy this side of the state is getting rain.
Coffee, third cup, bowl, 2nd... Off to the trainer.


----------



## mrcane

Glad that you got everything covered up Rose And really glad to hear, that you are getting some rain over there...Have a great Day!!


----------



## yarddog

So this am I drop by and grab a biscuit and coffee. When the clerk asked how I wanted my coffee, I replied "black will be fine". I must have had 4 or 5 stares from that.  Now, it was pretty dark in there.  But I can't for the life of me figure out how you could take offense to that.  The coffee was black.   How is that racially offending??


----------



## Keef

I got up about 7 central had some caps a bowl -- caps have kicked in -- gonna be a good day !


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> The freezer for the win, thanks.


 It works for me, Rose. Back in the day, when we'd bust up a bail of exceptional weed (believe it or not, it was), I'd pick a pound of nothing but top colas, triple bag it, and stuff it in the freezer. When I could see a drought on the horizon, I'd tell all my clients to load up or go without. Most listened, some didn't.
Sure as hell, when the drought hit, I'd have a few customers crying at the door, begging me for "just one ounce, man!" If I had some stash, I'd sell 'em one. If I was down to one pound status, I'd get 'em high, but I wouldn't sell a joint. Pissed a few people off, but they were forewarned, so phuck 'em.
I've pulled pounds out of the freezer that had been there for better than two years. It was still as good as the day I froze it.
I've had people that claim it will ruin weed because it freezes and ruptures the trichomes. These are the same people that say the bowl trimmers don't hurt buds. BULL! Anybody that's ever got too close to a bud with a loupe knows what a smashed, smeared trichome looks like.


----------



## Keef

Found some baby spidermites yesterday that hatched after Neem oil treatment 2 weeks ago !-- right on time and they got some Neem oil before they can lay eggs !-- treat again in 2 weeks to be sure !-- Bastids !-- Set me back 2 weeks!


----------



## mrcane

Humm.... Freezer; Wife would always freeze her weed, thought it was bad so went to jars.. :confused2:


----------



## Keef

Freezing shouldn't hurt nothing -- What U do when U make bubble or dry ice hash ?-  Freeze it !--


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Hippie for the suggestion. I just have never had this "problem" before. If you guys say the freezer, that is what it will be.

I bought a new trimmer, last year and it saved my life. New generation last year.someone had seen the trimmers from before and said the same as you. I am hoping they upped their game. There is no way I could hand trim all that. I had no complaints.  I was extremely happy with mine.

Got to go check the weather and see if we can take the covers off.. woo hoo.

Mr cane, thank you. You know how much the whole state needs water.


----------



## Hippie420

I still hand trim, but they don't look like the ones on the cover of High Times. I cut the sugars reasonably close and that's it. Anybody that's got a good set of eyes or used magnification knows that there's as many tricomes on the sugar leaves as there are on the buds. Besides, I'm lazy.

Heading up to the pub to pry a b-day beer outta the booze tender, stuff some chow down the Old Hen's & Pullet's gullet, and then back home to the pipe. Good day so far.


----------



## yarddog

You have such eloquent nicknames for your family hippie.


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing wrong with some sugar leaves !--The T.E. sugar leaves got as many tricomes as the bud !--What I do was the fastest way I knew to get the medicine we need and get a steady supply !- I don't have any to worry about freezing but we got what we need!-and it only gets better !-- I won't always grow baby plants but for now we got what we need !


----------



## Keef

Been binge watching Street Outlaws today -- and staying high !-- I would like to hang out with Azn and Farmtruck !-- We could get in so much trouble !


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC,

Hippie took this today, wont cut any of the sugars off this either. This is the PK x Heri.


----------



## yarddog

Home sweet home.   Back to the country. I completely despise a big city.   Tended to the girls, hungry and thirsty.   Said hello to all the cats and dogs.  Kissed my wife.  Let's smoke this jay.


----------



## Keef

Kraven been worried about U !- Hope all is as well as it can be !-- U getting wet over there ?-- Looks nice !-- When burning that do U think U could tell the difference between the bud and a sugar leaf joint ?-- except for texture !


----------



## Hippie420

Tell ya what, if 61 is near as fun as 60, I can't wait! Old Hen, Pullet, and my computer geek/best friend since I was 11 all got me toasted at the bar. Third hit of BL since I got  back, three big ole pulls of a bottle of Bailey's, in the process of packing a bowl of bubble, and watching a zombie movie in espanol. Doesn't get any better than this, and if it did, I couldn't handle it.


----------



## Hippie420

Did I mention the big ole slice of German chocolate cake that the Old Hen made from scratch this morning? I **** thee not, you could put a chunk of it on the top of your head and your tongue would knock your brains out trying to get to it.

It's good to be me.


----------



## Keef

Go Hippy !-- Glad U back home Dog !-- I'm a bad man !-- Stopped at the liquor store and picked up a bottle of 100 proof Southern Comfort -- Having Shrimp Scampi over a piece of baked trout some crusty French bread and green beans -- She can't help it she got to cook Cagun when she got SoCo and I put some blues on !--


----------



## mrcane

Oh Kraven Beautiful Bud..I'LL smoke those leaves any time.
   Hippy German Chocolate is My Fav. for sure.Sounds like you got a real good Ol...Keeps the Hip well fed!!


----------



## Keef

Hippy this was your B-day ?-- Went right over my head !-- Happy Birthday U Old Fart !-- 61 is a good age to be !--


----------



## Rosebud

Happy Birthday Hippie!!!!!

View attachment hippie van.jpg​


----------



## Kraven

Wow, happy Birthday Hippie


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- I guess I can assume that running warm water over that weed did not remove enough of the water soluable stuff from that weed ?-- may take a 24 hour soak to get it !


----------



## mrcane

HAPPY BIRTHDAY... Hippie.....:48:


----------



## yarddog

I'm late.  Happy birthday hippie!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Me too yard dog . Happy birthday hippie.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let's do this thing !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef.....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Well I'm off for the morning work out ...Have a wonderful Day....


----------



## Keef

Morning looks like it's me and U this morning Cane !-- Had to put a fist full of wet leaves in the oven for Cannacaps !-- about 45 minutes to dry and decarb - run in thru a screen so it packs easier in to gel caps !-- I eat as much weed as I smoke !-- Good medicine !-- O.K. where's my pipe !


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Mornin came and keef .


----------



## mrcane

Cannacaps Must try, maybe will cut down on the smoke...I doubt it...
  Gotta go:bolt:


----------



## Keef

What's shakin Sweet ?---Where's Giggy ?-- He was MIA yesterday !--Fall is a strange time at the O.F.C. -- Outside farmers be harvesting and the peeps end up with Scissor Hand from trimming and can't type!-- Seen this before !


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks for the good wishes, OFC. Rose, I loved the van pic!

Feeling slightly crispy this morning, not half as bad as I thought. Rainy and dismal outside. Don't think I'm doing a damn thing today but getting stoned and trying to figure out windows 10. Taking too long to get my frog back in the race.


----------



## bozzo420

how's the pot pen doing bro?   my wife has the same b day as you .


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks. 
Gotta get my damn truck fixed,,starting to have a little clatter in the engine. 214,000 miles. Wanna fix it before it ruins the Crank. Other then that,,things are good,,having a bowl of Blue Dream to start the day.


----------



## Keef

Hopper - that's a lot of miles on an engine !-- I hate to break this to U Cuz -- but - that truck is wore out !-- mighty better start thinking about replacing it !--- Hippy say he's "crispy" this morning ?--  Cane out working out ?-- What's that even mean ?-- Like running and stuff ?-- U want me to run U pretty much have to shoot at me !--


----------



## Keef

Back when I was in the army the second time --- I was stationed in San Antonio I ran in a 10K and a man pushing a baby stroller passed me on a place they called Heart Attack Hill !-- It was bad !


----------



## Rosebud

Morning boys.  

Hippie, sounds like you had good eats and a great cake and a pretty good birthday, that is goooood.

Keef. I haven't  done the water wash yet, but i i will for my next tincture. I am making rso for a great guy today out of his stuff.  Yikes, three batches.. That will take a long time. I wonder if i can decarb over a half a pound at once? It doesn't have to be in a single layer does it?  It is keeping him alive... so happy for that.  I am nervous having his stuff in the house, i don't know why, i just want to make it and get it back to him..couldn't sleep last night...weird.

Ok, guys have a great Friday.


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> how's the pot pen doing bro? my wife has the same b day as you .


 Big and bushy. Hope the seeds have time to ripen before the white stuff hits.
I figured out how to make that stuff that power slammed me at the cup. If and when the seeds are ripe, I'm gonna poke 'em out with a toothpick and turn the whole crop into ice wax.

Tell your bride a belated happy birthday for me.


----------



## Keef

The way I was taught to decarb was in pickle jars Rose !--- U can get about a pound in one !-- Dry Weed !-- Place the jar in the oven - turn the oven on at 230 degrees -- let it come up to temp and cook it at least 30 minutes !-- let it cool to room temp -  -- I hardly ever use a jar anymore - put it in a container and cook it -- then do your thing !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I got 500k miles on a civic.  Never been inside the transmission or engine.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. TGIF. Hippie, happy belated birthday. Sounds like you had some fun, good for you. I have had a couple high mileage cars, too. My Honda Accord had 287,000 miles on it. Both my sons learned to drive in it, lol. When I traded it in, the dealer took a pix of the odometer. If WH's truck is a diesel, 200,000 miles is nothing.
Decided to take a day and take a day trip out to the coast. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Rosebud

1972 chevy nova, orange with a cream colored vinyl top...woohoo. ....168,000   ha

toyota girl now...


----------



## Keef

No surprise but me and RWS -- We've killed most of the vehicles we owned !-- I got hit in a Toyota turned it into confetti --RWS turned a Chevy S-10 into a "W"-- hit the trees about 8 ft. high !-- I almost killed us when I lost control in the rain and hit a tree head on near the Tx. / La. Stateline on 10 !-- There have been others !--


----------



## Rosebud

Have fun Umbra, please tell the pacific ocean i said hi.


----------



## Keef

I know some of U already know this stuff but maybe some don't !-- Below is a list of the active components in weed an their medical uses :

THC - Tetrahydrocannabinoid 
The main psycho active cannabinoid in cannabis !
THC acts as an appetite stimulant , analgesic (pain control) effective against nausea and inflamations !

CBD - Cannabidiol 
This non psycho holds benefits such as anti-anxiety, antimetic, anti psychotic, anagestic, anti-spasmotic, -- CBD also inhibits cancer cell growth !

THCV -- Tetrahydrocannabivarin 
Being studied for a diabetes treatment 

Acidic- Cannabinoids
The major components of raw cannabis come in the form of acids(ie:-THCA- CBDA-- CBGA-etc.) 
Research shows most of the anti- inflammatory properties come from the acids -- they show promise in the treatment of -- IBS and Crohns

CBC-- Non psycho active that relieves pain and helps promote bone growth!

CBG - Non psycho active ingredient that has anti bacterial effects , anti inflammatory, inhibits cancer cell growth -- CBG can alter the over all effect of cannabis !

Now for more testing !-- Fire it up and get high -- eat it and get high and healthy !


----------



## Keef

Germans have a geneticly engineered yeast that produces THC !


----------



## Rosebud

thanks Keef, nice write up. Makes me want to take some green leaves...do they mean fan leaves for Crohns?  Do fan leaves have stuff in them? I know the sugar leaves are packed.


----------



## Keef

Yep!- but at lower concentrations !-- For Crohns, Irritable bowel or other G.I. tract ailments U don't want to decarb !- What decarbing does is turn those acids into their active form -- THCA- into THC- the acids in raw weed will treat that the G.I. tract ailment !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I can't prove it but I think fan leaves have a higher % of the acids than bud !-- For Cannacaps I usually mix about half fan leaves and half trim - decarb it - run it thru a screen so it is easier to lack in caps !- I buy 00 caps from the online vitamin store -- whittled me down a wooden chopstick to fit the caps !-- pack in as much as I can !-- about 4 caps is a fair dose !- I'll take 6 !-- I have problems eating weed eat as in firecrackers-- cover a cracker with crumbled weed and add cheese -- toast to melt !-- I would rather just swallow some caps !-chase it with a spoon of coconut oil-  which is good for U too !- others eat a pp&j sandwich or something !-- U need the food with some oil to help it obsorb !-- I can take the caps without food and eat several hours later and BOOM there it is !-- Are U listening to me Kraven ?


----------



## Keef

Everyone one got figure out they own dosage depending on the potentcy of the weed and their tolerance !-- Start out by eating about three 00 caps of your best decarbed weed !-- Don't plan anything this is gonna bust yo a** !-- Then try some lesser weed and adjust quantity !-- It will take about an hour for it to kick in and it ease right up on U !-- One thing about it is U won't overdose !-- Might think U have but it will pass !--


----------



## Rosebud

I am thinking about my girlfriend that is so ridiculous about pot. She is so sick with crohns but doesn't want to get high as she od'd on edibles like we all have.  I want to take her over some raw leaves and have her make a smoothie. '

Thanks Keef.  You should smell this house. RSO in progress, posting in my rso thread about this beautiful  pot that i didn't grow. Makes me nervous having someone elses meds to not mess up.  270 grams or something crazy.  So pretty, i wish i had grown it.


----------



## Keef

Rose that might work but the weed will have THC in it anyway !-- it's the nature of the beast !-- dry fan leaves in caps might be best for her !-- easier to take your meds !- They will help!-- Getting high once in awhile would probably help with the stress which aggravates the problem -- Try some lowgrade caps on her !


----------



## Rosebud

I thought the thca wasn't psychoactive. So if it isn't decarbed it shouldn't make her high, am i not thinking right?


----------



## Keef

THCA - isn't psychoactive but there is another chemical that converts the acid into THC -- it's always working so there will always be some THC !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy's father was very sick and we haven't heard from him in a couple days -- I'm concerned !


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Giggy's father was very sick and we haven't heard from him in a couple days -- I'm concerned !


Me too


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog !- I got a sneaky feeling U not that far from me !-- Am I right ?--


----------



## Kraven

Same here I have not seen Giggy in a bit....and yes Keef as stoned as I am when you asked if I was listening I immediately said yes out loud :48:


----------



## Keef

Don't do like I do !-- I take some caps first thing in the morning -- Have some Coffee then chase down my pipe -- About the time I got a good buzz working -- them caps kick in -- U just thought U was high ! Put the pipe down and step away - or more like fall away !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Back home to my pipe...Keef had a great workout this AM,, Hr. of P.T.then an hr. of Tai Chi. I am sure you remember P.T.?
    Had some Dungeness crab this evening, oh mane that was sure Sweet.  Think I will get good an High....


----------



## Keef

Army P.T. test that I last remember -- I had 2 minutes to do 38 sit-ups -- 2 minutes to do 38 "correct " push -ups and 18 minutes to do a 2 mile run -- pass the test and U good for 6 months -- fail and U have to report for supervised P.T. - 3 times a week for the next 6 months !-- Sucked to fail -- never did but had a ritual of sliding across the 2 mile finish line like I was sliding into home -- usually with less than 30 seconds remaining !


----------



## mrcane

Nope did my time as a Merchant Marine lots of sea time, no forced labor.
 Now I do a little to keep the pain down. And the tai chi is good for Me...Mind Ect.


----------



## Keef

The army wasn't that bad -- After your training U did a job like anyone else !-- 1st time - '73-'75 - in their wisdom the army decided that I would make a fine Military Policeman !-- I had volunteered for the suspended draft during the Geneva Peace talks !-- 2 years they choose where I went and what my job would be !-- Still old school basic training -  The banned pugil pit and bull in the ring were still practiced -- Protected by only a football helment and baseball catchers vest -- One man is placed in the center of the sawdust pit - The other 30 people or so joined up around the pit and numbered off !-- When your number was called by the Drill Sgt!- U charged the man in the pit and struck him once with your added staff !-- The Drill Sgt .-- could call numbers fast as he wanted !-- I was like a ninja during my time in the pit !-- I was spinning and blocking like a fan !-- I never saw the blow that knocked me out !


----------



## Keef

Having trouble sleeping tonight -- Something has been bothering me so I want to just lay it out for the O.F.C. !-- U know I was an M.P. as a young man !-- I'm bout to hurt someone's feelings or simply call a spade a spade !-- Dirty Diana !-- I've seen some of the same things I was taught in cop school showing up in your post !-- Hippy is usually the paranoid one but I gots a question !-- D.D. -- you're a cop!- aren't U ?-- U can deny it sister but I got your number !


----------



## Kraven

Here is the CK, gonna hang her in a day or two, just waiting for here to dry out and get droopy, then its chop hang and dry. Keef, lay out your case bro, I'm always on the lookout to learn new information, might save my skin one day and if DD is LEO I wanna know what the tell was?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, thought i would drop in and say hello. had me a bowl and waiting on the coffee. i get to set in front of my computer till noon and get paid for it.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I'm with kraven keef. Share ! Hey giggy hope alls well with you and yours!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Looks buddiful kraven!!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy's father was very sick and we haven't heard from him in a couple days -- I'm concerned !





yarddog said:


> Me too





Kraven said:


> Same here I have not seen Giggy in a bit....and yes Keef as stoned as I am when you asked if I was listening I immediately said yes out loud :48:


i'm here bro's. i have had a lot on my mind and a lot of things to do. i have been staring at this computer screen till my eye's hurt trying to find parts at work, i'm supposed to wear glasses but i can't read with them and i can see without them so you know where that leaves me. dad is still holding on, his kidneys are not up to par yet but he has color, is getting color back in his hair and is breathing on his own, but he is still sedated and very deep in the woods.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Here is the CK, gonna hang her in a day or two, just waiting for here to dry out and get droopy, then its chop hang and dry. Keef, lay out your case bro, I'm always on the lookout to learn new information, might save my skin one day and if DD is LEO I wanna know what the tell was?


beautiful:clap:

bro how you doing?


----------



## giggy

happy b-lated b-day hippie


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Nice Kraven...  Yo Giggy Good to see ya ,you had peeps worried round Here!! Hang in there Bro!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
mrcrane, love your work out routine...so pacific northwest... love it.  Do you smoke before you go? I always do.

Giggy, so glad nothing horrible happened.

Kraven, that is so beautiful up there. Love that pink.Who knew we would have pink pot??? Love that.  Just so the ofc knows, I am planning on adopting Kraven.  

So Keef, you call someone out as being a narc before you go to bed. You are an ornery trouble maker and I like that about you.. But DD, is no narc, she is a saint.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Sure thing, Cuz! I'll box up a bunch of 'em and write "Fragile: Medical Marijuana" on the box in big ole letters so they don't get broke.



You are a funny man Hippie!


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> How did I get stuck on the food channel??  Oh god, not the channel to be zoned out on high.



I know! I have a love-hate relationship with the food channel! It's a killer when you're buzzed; will get you every time!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> No night owls left since Yoop left. Damn.



I'm a night owl! I just figured all you guys were early risers & early to bed. Thought no one would be here @ 0100.  I tend to be up til 2 or 3a, so I'll have to pop in. My husband can't hardly make it to 10p before he's in bed! Of course, he's up at O ' dark-thirty every morning!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> I still hand trim, but they don't look like the ones on the cover of High Times. I cut the sugars reasonably close and that's it. Anybody that's got a good set of eyes or used magnification knows that there's as many tricomes on the sugar leaves as there are on the buds. Besides, I'm lazy.
> 
> Heading up to the pub to pry a b-day beer outta the booze tender, stuff some chow down the Old Hen's & Pullet's gullet, and then back home to the pipe. Good day so far.



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Been binge watching Street Outlaws today -- and staying high !-- I would like to hang out with Azn and Farmtruck !-- We could get in so much trouble !



Love Azn & Farmtruck!


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose I do smoke before I go. Really puts me in a good Zone for my practice.
  Although my tai chi instructor is not so cool with it...He says No smokie the M.J. for tai chi.  But I love it...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Did I mention the big ole slice of German chocolate cake that the Old Hen made from scratch this morning? I **** thee not, you could put a chunk of it on the top of your head and your tongue would knock your brains out trying to get to it.
> 
> It's good to be me.



It's good to be the Hippie!  German Chocolate Cake is my favorite, but only from scratch. Takes a lot of time to make, but it's soooo worth it. Can you send me a piece? Telekinetically of course.


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Cannacaps Must try, maybe will cut down on the smoke...I doubt it...
> Gotta go:bolt:



Believe it or not, it will cut back the desire to smoke. You're pretty buzzed for a long time & kinda forget to smoke! No kidding! And, I love to smoke.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Hopper - that's a lot of miles on an engine !-- I hate to break this to U Cuz -- but - that truck is wore out !-- mighty better start thinking about replacing it !--- Hippy say he's "crispy" this morning ?--  Cane out working out ?-- What's that even mean ?-- Like running and stuff ?-- U want me to run U pretty much have to shoot at me !--



I'm gonna drive my car til it just falls apart; don't want another monthly bill. I'm with you Keef-- somebody must be chasing me if I'm running!  Work out!!!! No words.


----------



## mrcane

Ya listening  to the peeps here, the caps sound like they pack a punch. Need to give them a try..


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Nope did my time as a Merchant Marine lots of sea time, no forced labor.
> Now I do a little to keep the pain down. And the tai chi is good for Me...Mind Ect.



Always wanted to do tai chi, but just too impatient & can't get far. Got books & video to help me, but just hard to be calm that long. Still wish I could learn. Same problem with Pilates & yoga.  Think I have ADD!


----------



## mrcane

D.D. That is the reason I started Tai Chi, I am super anxious And tai chi calms the mind. Just need to find the right group, with the right energy.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc,
> mrcrane, love your work out routine...so pacific northwest... love it.  Do you smoke before you go? I always do.
> 
> Giggy, so glad nothing horrible happened.
> 
> Kraven, that is so beautiful up there. Love that pink.Who knew we would have pink pot??? Love that.  Just so the ofc knows, I am planning on adopting Kraven.
> 
> So Keef, you call someone out as being a narc before you go to bed. You are an ornery trouble maker and I like that about you.. But DD, is no narc, she is a saint.



Thanks Rose. I am a saint!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cane, I have major anxiety & I know something like tai chi would help. I just can't make it past about 5 minutes!  Can't believe Keef would make such insulting accusations! Me a Po-Po! Ha! You ARE crazy. And, I think you owe me an apology!


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, Keef, what makes you think I'm Po-Po?


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. !-- I owe U an apology -- I know who D.D. is and she ain't no cop !-- I was just wondering how the O.F.C. would react !--D.D. -- I'm sorry but U got to admit -- it was funny as Hell !-- The O.F.C. was freaking out !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Always the funny man!  And, yes, it was funny as hell to me. Laughed my *** off when I read it! Me, a  cop!  They wouldn't let me near a police station, well maybe-- but not as a cop! And, to all the OFC-- I apologize for Keef's behavior; you know he's not right in the head!  Now, let's all chill & light up.


----------



## mrcane

Keef.... maybe to many caps......


----------



## mrcane

Yo D.D.  :48:


----------



## giggy

Sweetmansticky said:


> I'm with kraven keef. Share ! Hey giggy hope alls well with you and yours!





mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C.   Nice Kraven...  Yo Giggy Good to see ya ,you had peeps worried round Here!! Hang in there Bro!


thanks sticky and crane


Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc,
> mrcrane, love your work out routine...so pacific northwest... love it.  Do you smoke before you go? I always do.
> 
> Giggy, so glad nothing horrible happened.
> 
> Kraven, that is so beautiful up there. Love that pink.Who knew we would have pink pot??? Love that.  Just so the ofc knows, I am planning on adopting Kraven.
> 
> So Keef, you call someone out as being a narc before you go to bed. You are an ornery trouble maker and I like that about you.. But DD, is no narc, she is a saint.


i'm glad too, just staying busy so my mind is on other things.


----------



## mrcane

Well Gotta get little somthin done.. think I'LL pick a little on me Banjo.. Yep!!


----------



## Keef

O.K. - I had my fun !-- Got a glorious buzz working !-- Dam !-- I'm a bad man messing with my peeps like that !-- Got to keep U on your toes !-- Get sloppy and go to jail !


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Always the funny man!  And, yes, it was funny as hell to me. Laughed my *** off when I read it! Me, a  cop!  They wouldn't let me near a police station, well maybe-- but not as a cop! And, to all the OFC-- I apologize for Keef's behavior; you know he's not right in the head!  Now, let's all chill & light up.


i'm all the time missing things, glad you have a good since of humor.


----------



## yarddog

mrcane said:


> Well Gotta get little somthin done.. think I'LL pick a little on me Banjo.. Yep!!


I've always wanted to learn to play the tenor saxophone, and the banjo. And maybe the clarinet as well.   
I love instruments.   Used to play the trumpet, it just doesn't sound good by its self unless your really good.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yo back to ya Cane. A banjo? Interesting. My ex was from a musical family. They all played something & no lessons-- just came natural.  Made me sick! Took piano in college, but wasn't too good at it. My ex played the trumpet beautifully & the bass guitar. His twin brother played sax & drums, well too. Their mom & sister played piano/organ. Older brother played anything, especially if it had a keyboard. Me, I finally accepted that my role in music is the listener.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Well it was a long day out to the coast. I...maybe in love. We had so much fun. I haven't seen Boner in 35 years. He looked good. I enjoyed meeting his wife, dog, and cat as well. We saw a sign describing this part of Cali....waves, woods, and weed. My son and I had both said....YES. There was a hill on Boner's property where you could see the pacific ocean. It was 20 miles away...as the crow flies, but 1 1/2 hr drive, lol. I brought back some magic beans...some of his plants were 14 ft. The smell was delightful.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra  Looks like you had a fabulous trip to the coast...
   OMG Blue Who??


----------



## Rosebud

WHAT A BIG FAT TREAT to see those beautiful plants.. Thanks Umbra.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, I need to get N cali. I was out in Lancaster in the high desert about 2.5 hrs NE of LA from 80-83 I really loved the people out there, whole different way of life. Glad you had a good time Umbra, i'm really happy for you, this move has been good for you. 


I went to see the ol hippy this am and we talked shop, hand trimmed a bit and then I had some of his special cookies and he was just about done with a high potency tincture he was making. It was good to see him, he rolled a nice fattie "Doc's Pride" I believe is what he said we were smoking on, it was excellent, a really nice treat today. I'm fixing to get settled in and do some serious football watching / napping today.


----------



## yarddog

Best time of the year for football fans!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just what you needed Kraven. Funny about the magic beans Umbra. My husband is always telling people that he gave away everything that he had for some magic beans & that he expected them to make him a very wealthy man!  So far, we're not wealthy but it sure has saved us a truckload of money!  Not to mention the fringe benefits that came with those magic beans; definitely worth it!


----------



## Keef

Now that was a good nap !-- I'm having a wake and bake in the afternoon and I like it !-- Been finalizing the plans to bring that Tetraploid called "The Storm" home to Texas !-- D.D. -- U sure U not Po-Po ?-- Rose says you're a Saint !-- If Rose says U can walk on water -- Who am I to disagree ?-- We took our pups over to the beach for a walk last evening -- The Red Tide be blooming like crazy !-- I thought it was up the coast a ways !-- Nope !-- Poor pups !-- it was like a light dose of tear gas!-- Threw the dogs back in the car and headed home !--My nose was running like a faucet and every breath brought a burning uncontrollable cough !--


----------



## giggy

i just got a call from my mom. my dad is not responding and when they lower the meds he just throws he head around. they can not wake him up and the ct scan is not showing any brain activity, she has asked me to come home as she doesn't want to do anything till i get there. so yall know where i'm going. i'll check in as soon as i can.


----------



## Keef

Giggy - I got no words !


----------



## Keef

Giggy U and Kraven could benefit from being able to talk with each other-- none of us have the fresh scars to deal with !-- U guys know I can put U in touch -- If U would like to talk -- if U don't already have each others contact info -- I can make it happen if U choose !


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, travel safe. We will be thinking of you and feel free to vent here.


----------



## Rosebud

Done with 3 batches of RSO.. Don't think i ruined anything.  Glad that is done, it was a worry when your messing with someone elses pot.


----------



## Keef

Rose - How goes the RSO ?---


----------



## Keef

It would be good for Kraven and Giggy to sit down together and just talk !-- Some of us live so far apart that would be impossible -- but -- others don't !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Done Keef, see above... 

How you doing? Is RWS working today?  I have a turkey breast in the oven. Baked with potatoes and carrots.  Smelling good in here.  Decarbing weed stinks.


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a bowl, watching the telly, and I got the boss lady coming home with a 10 piece from churches chicken.  Yeah!


----------



## Kraven

Giggy, you know if you need to chat you can hit me here or on CC if you wanna, if your like me it's sorta a private thing I need to work through, anyway you know the drill. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, hang in there.


----------



## Kraven

Woo Hoo, the closest churches to me closed so It's Popeye's or nothing for me.


----------



## Keef

I'm a K.F.C. man myself !-- RWS is off tonight -- She hasn't seen a weekend in a decade !-- She said where do all these peoe come from ?-- It's never this busy during the week !-- Hey Rose we doing Tacos tonight !-- Homemade Tacos !-- The Lady got a salsa recipe to die for !-- No packaged taco seasoning here !-- And - Guacamole too !-- No seasoning mix there either !


----------



## Keef

Oh!- Does massa and a tortilla press mean anything to anyone ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am with ya on no seasoning packets.. I bet your guac is wonderful. we are lucky to have a lot of really wonderful mexican resturants where we live.  They don't have any in WV... worse mexican food i have ever eaten. I did a peach salsa years ago..

yes. Do you like white or yellow corn?


----------



## Keef

We used to plan to spend a whole day making Tamales !-- Cook a good pork roast low and slow overnight !-- then the work starts -- Never see. anyone who said they've ever had better -- Then there used to be Boudain Sausage --A pork and rice spicy sausage !--


----------



## Hippie420

Funny you brought up Mexican food. The Old Hen and Pullet want to head out for Tia Hellita's tomorrow. Best beener food around, but they've tamed it down through the years. It used to light you up twice. They tamed it down for whetos. You gotta get with the cook and tell 'em to make it like THEY eat it.
Their wet mixed been burritos are to die for.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F,C. Wake Bake and maybe a nice bike ride today...
 Looks like Some Southern Cookin going on last night...


----------



## Kraven

Moning all, went to see the ol hippy again. hope everyone has a good day. Giggy I got ya in my thoughts bro.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- just finished my 20 mile run now for a good workout !-- Running and no body is chasing U ?-- I don't understand !-- Rode my bike to the beach one time -- 25 mph tail wind made for a nice ride over -- Carried the bike home - U can't peddle against that kind wind !--


----------



## Keef

The ride was RWS idea !-- She comes up with stuff that sounds wonderful but don't always make sense !-- The gulf was covered by Katrina bearing down on New Orleans area and she decides - Hey maybe if we go over to Gulf Shores -it'll miss us !-- Gulf Shores was leveled by the storm !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wake & bake early for me! Not too bad either. Giggy, thinking of you at this most difficult time in your life. And, Kraven, I'm thinking of you also. I've lost several close family members in the past 5 years r so & it is very hard. Time does help, but you never forget.  Wow, that Tranquil Elephant has put it on me! Can't hardly type. Guess I betert stpo wile I can.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper - that's a lot of miles on an engine !-- I hate to break this to U Cuz -- but - that truck is wore out !-- mighty better start thinking about replacing it !--- Hippy say he's "crispy" this morning ?--  Cane out working out ?-- What's that even mean ?-- Like running and stuff ?-- U want me to run U pretty much have to shoot at me !--



Ive had engines with almost 400,000 miles on them Bro. This engine will be just fine when im done with it Little Brother. Lol
Crazzy Bastage calling ppl PoPo.:cop: Lay off tha Caps Bro. Lol
ITS A Kush morning for me. Yehaaaaaa
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Morning boys and DD.  DD, you made me laugh at your typing.  It is really hard to type and to spell...lol I have a hard time. Lots of do overs.   You know one thing is YOU'RE, I know that is the right way to spell it , but YOUR is just so much easier.  I get so stoned i don't capitalize... do you think we will go to english hell?


Got 3 batches of RSO done yesterday. The guy is set for quite a long time. I hope it is good as I finished it a bit different... I think he has like 15 tubes or so. wowser.

65 degrees for a low last night.. heading for almost 90 today. the plants will like that. Mr rb is working on a better frame for the drop cloth... it hurt some colas last time..
peaceout peeps.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ha! Rose, my major in college was Spanish & my minor was English.  I took 5 English courses! Plus, my English was perfect in High School. I feel compelled to fix incorrect grammar & spelling. Hopefully I'll go to that English heaven in the sky one day!  But, when you're stoned, it gets tough typing everything right! And by the way, I'm so envious of your beautiful garden!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks DD, it is nice to hear that. can i just say it takes an unbelievable amount of time... this is my last big grow. My husband helps so much but he doesn't "Look" at them critically the way I do. So he is great for manual labor and he says he will do anything for the 1. kids 2. dogs 3. pot. So he saved me from bud mold so far. only one rain. I am going to go take pic's as a friend on here requested a close up of the buds.. I am on it.. one more hit.

I have had a few english classes my own self.. but i am like keef, a rebel... living on the edge not capitalizing.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose -- I'm for sure going to English and Grammer Hell and don't care !-- If I get my message across even if it is misspelled or words are missing -- good enough !-- I stay lit all the time -  what U expect ?-- Morning DD !-- U sure U ain't Po-Po ?- just teasing !-- Fact is if they gonna pop the O.F.C. -- I'm the lightening rod !-- That arrogant bastid in Texas who is blatantly breaking the law is the bulls eye !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper after 200,000 miles where U be getting any compression ?-- rings and cylinder got to be wore down !


----------



## mrcane

Keef my Rolfer has a Toyota, has 380k running like a champ.these new Engs. you can put the miles on them..


----------



## bozzo420

The only reason I passed 11th grade English was the teacher was directing the school play. Visit to a small planet. He needed someone to build the set. So I  volunteered. Got out of every class. Got an A ,and never went to class.  He was known to be a real hard teacher. Boy was I lucky I was a carpenters son. lol


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Toyota engines will go to moon some day! Keep oil and water in em and they'll run till the body rots around it!


----------



## yarddog

My Honda has 500k.  No internal repairs in Engine or transmission.  Don't run them too hard, and change the oil every 3-4k miles.   Been running 5w40 synthetic diesel oil in them for years.   Just swapped to a 5W30 Mobil synthetic diesel oil. Still change about every 3,000 miles.  These semi trucks run it for 50,000 miles.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bozzo, you sound like Keef-- rebel!


----------



## Keef

Bozzo there's always more than one way to skin a cat !-- it wasn't just English for me -- the school's counselers were volunteer firefighters -- The was a big New lake north of Houston and they needed rescue and recovery divers - They paid for my scuba classes and I became a black water diver !-- I was 17 when I found my first body -- Once I missed school for 2 straight weeks diving for the fire dept .-- When U 30 ft under black water and something alive brushes against U -- U get to know yourself real quick !-- Almost missed graduation !- Flu.d a man who had been in the water for 2 weeks just a couple hours earlier -- The fish and turtles had been feeding on him !-- 17 years old and I had to witness that !-- Anyway graduated with wet clothes under my robes !


----------



## mrcane

Wow Keef Diving in them waters ...No thanks.  Back when Hockey kept me in school till my knees gave out, then figured better go to W***.


----------



## Keef

Graduated high school right after they suspended the draft !-- When they restrarted it -- I knew I was next !-- Blew the engine in my 57 Chevy - broke up with my girlfriend and volunteered for the draft that way I only owed them 2 years !-- Discovered weed in military policeman and sent me to Korea !--Year long party -- I got kicked out of country for repeatedly missing my flight !  Had a layover in Hawaii -- Took almost a week for them to escort me onto a plane for the maiand !  Cuz I wasn't doing Blackwater diving !-- Most of the time it was in a sucken forest !-- Rolled off the boat one time into the top of a thorn tree !-- No wet suit for me !-- 20 pounds of lead on a seat beat strap--- double denim and shoes !There was no swimming ! -- Diving at night also attracted snakes to the lights on the surface !-- I hate snakes !


----------



## Keef

Oh!- I drowned once too !-- Looking for a body in an 8-10 ft lake fair visiblity but with lots of fresh water seaweed stuff -- My regulator got tangled in it and I was cutting myself loose when my dive partner jerked on the rope connecting us - Lost the knife and the regulator !-- It was pure panic after that - I was tangled and couldn't surface !--The first breath of water burned like fire !-- After that it got peaceful - I knew I was dying !-- I woke up as my dive partner had me over his shoulder running for the ambulance !-- Had pneumonia but I lived !


----------



## mrcane

Yep! All smoked up,  little off & on sun, see how that ride works out.....


----------



## Keef

I gots a question !--- I keep seeing these commercials about Blue Emu Oil -- Looked and looked for Blue Emus but I can can not find Blue Emus anywhere !-- Where U think they get them ?


----------



## Rosebud

OH those come from the blue mountains.


----------



## Keef

Learn something everyday !-- I knew Rose would know !


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> OH those come from the blue mountains.


 Jamaican, huh?


----------



## Keef

Hippy --Speaking of which -- seems to me U came into possession of some Blue Mountain Ganga seed -- When we gonna see some seedling !-- Oh ! Sent U a pic to post for me via e-mail !-- My bananas are putting on fruit !--


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, not much going on here. just smoking and reading. Tomorrow will be busy, got to replace the carbon filter, take down three plants and move 4 into the flower tent, so tomorrow night I will have 3 hanging and 5 in flower, clean out the veg tent and then get it started again.


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven - I thought I was smoking alone !-- So when we gonna get that cloner fired up ?


----------



## Kraven

I need to get a small florescent light. I will be firing up the veg tent in a few weeks, a few weeks after that I'll take cuts so about a month maybe?  :48:


----------



## Keef

Kraven I assume your cloner pump has no filter-- Don't know how but pieces and parts of the stem of the cut will plug up the small sprayers eventually !-- U gonna be running it for a couple weeks in a row -- Try to find some of that aquarium filter stuff !-- Wrap it around the pump intake and U won't have plugged sprayers !-- one or more plugged sprayers will keep some cuts from being adequately sprayed- keep U from losing clones !-- another thing !-- stick a bubbler stone in it , if not the air in the cloner can get stale -- roots need O2 !-- they don't have to get it from the nute solution-- roots are suspended in air and can absorb O2 from the air so a good air exchange inside the cloner is important !


----------



## Hippie420

Here ya go, Cuz. 

View attachment IMAG0625.jpg


----------



## Keef

That be Keef's bananas !-- don't know what kind !-- curse the day I was gifted a banana plant !-- Hard to kill them and they reproduce by rizones -- The roots send up new shoots !-- In the distance U can see something that looks like a hill-- That's the dunes-- beach right on the other side !-- closer using the road !  Hippy -- thanks again !-- I couldn't post pics without U !-- U gonna save a spot for a T.E. clone in your winter grow ?-- She a beast !--


----------



## Rosebud

That is the coolest thing ever, what is the red dealie? That is very cool.

Hey kraven, how is the old hippie doing? He hasn't had his surgery has he?


----------



## Keef

Rose that a modified flower pedal !-- As each pedal opens it exposes another cluster of bananas that begins to grow from that dark cone shaped thing hanging below the red leaf !-- as each dark leaf opens more banana flowers begin to grow and the leaf turns red ! So I guess U could say that dark thing is actually the flower !-- Have to see if Kraven has a good banana moonshine recipe !


----------



## Kraven

No the o'l Hippy goes down next Friday and then surgery on the following Monday I believe. He will be gone about a week I guess. I'm going to see him Friday morning.


----------



## mrcane

OH Back from bike ride Keef you were right about the wind it kicked my Butt..
 Pass me a banana my legs hurt,  I love them things, Plants are Beautiful I have some growing in my yard but they do not produce any fruit , not bad for the N.W. And Ya, they will take over...


----------



## yarddog

Oh no.   I just planted two banana trees in my yard. I love the tropical look of them.  Trying to make a space against my house with vegetation.  Big enough to just fit a little bench to sit on.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.. can't sleep the wind must have blown 60 mph last night. I hope i have plants left when the sun comes up..yikes.

Coffee and then more coffee.. then you know.  

Those bananas are way cool. I have never seen them before. thanks for posting that keef.

Kraven, give him my love and best wishes.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, you have some crazy weather.  I don't remember the last time we had 60 mph winds at my house.  A few years I guess. If that.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes yarddog we have crazy wind here... yes, extreme temps and wind.. and sage brush, not exactly the most beautiful place in our lovely state. some would say arm pit of the state.. I see beauty in the desert... kinda.

Still dark... i hope no plant is laying on it side out there....as the od growers say..pucker time.  ick but true.


----------



## giggy

We are here. Wake and coffee only, i'll bake later.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose,Y.D. And the O.F.C.  Hope that the wind didn't take any of your plants away Rose.. I gotta have a hit.....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Ugh !-- Need weed !-- and coffee!


----------



## mrcane

Rose  How they Looking...


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Giggy..how you doing?

All the plants are still standing.. PHEWY.. we tied the LA every which way yesterday and it worked. I can't believe they weren't pulled up by that crazy wind.  Thanks Mrcane.

Keef, caps.. more caps.


----------



## Keef

Saw the President touring a prison on the news this morning !-- He says something has to be done to fix a broken system !-- I got the answer Cuz !-- Legalize it !-- Does his visit mean the end of prohibition is in sight ?-- Time to kick it up !


----------



## mrcane

Good Job on the stake down.. East of the mountains sure do get windy.... 
   :48:


----------



## yarddog

They been saying for years the prison system is broken.  It is broken.  And they ain't done nothing to try and fix it!    Education and prison!   Two of America's Best industries.  Makes too much money to fix.  We say its broke, they thinking its working just fine!!!


----------



## mrcane

You said it Y.D. to much $$$$$ in it, to fix it... Private prisons on the stock market:confused2:


----------



## yarddog

America; if we cant trick you into going to college and making bank off you, we will make money off yiu through the "justice" system.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll maybe think private prison are money makers and the system can't be fixed but I think the same financial motivation that supports private prison is the same thing that will cause change !-- No way is the income and taxes from private prison anywhere near the tax income that Cali. And Colorado are raking in from weed sales!-- Money talks -- Bu**sh*t walks !-- Tax income from weed far out distances anything private prisons produces ! We will win !-- Soon !-- All they have to do is change  schedule of weed from schedule 1--to Schedule 2!-- it will then be a legal medicine and can be prescribed !


----------



## Rosebud

Get all the folks in on drugs out, first of all. Legalize all drugs..


----------



## Sweetmansticky

It should be unscheduled not rescheduled . Full taxable legalisation . That's what I want.


----------



## yarddog

Rosebud said:


> Get all the folks in on drugs out, first of all. Legalize all drugs..


I know this system doesn't work right, but I'm not sure I want some of these drugs legalized. If you could buy meth at the store, I'm sure it wouldn't make it any better.


----------



## Rosebud

If all the other drugs were legal would people still make meth?  I don't know meth, except if you make it in a house the house has to be torn down.


----------



## Keef

No way in Hell should all drugs be legalized !-- Rose U can make meth in a single bottle with lithium , drain cleaner and Sudafed as U ride down the road !-- Me I got experience with opiates !-- U go into withdrawals U will do anything to get another dose !-- Legal only if Rehab is encouraged and  the opiate is supplied free of charge !-- If not crime will pay for it !-- Meth is death !-- Now a line of some Peruvian Pink Flake on occassion would be nice !


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment vw.jpg


----------



## Keef

Unless addicts receive their drug free they will steal or what ever it takes to get the money for a fix -- Rehab not prison should be the option of choice !-- Legalizing all drugs would create a crime spree the like of which we've never seen as addicts do whatever it takes to get the money for a fix !- It's a disease once you're addicted !-- I rubbed blisters on my knees thrashing around in bed when I did battle with morphine !-- It was a personal choice !-- Morphine was killing me slowly and I was the only one that could reclaim my life !-- I should have been in the hospital but I got RWS and she knows a little about medical stuff !-- It takes my body 6 weeks of daily opiate use to addict me !-- Ain't happening again !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. IMO it's more about decriminalization than legalization. The overcrowding in prison for non violent drug offenses doesn't work as a deterrent, because it's not a criminal problem. It's a social issue that is best treated as a health problem. In countries where they have addressed the drug issue as such, show reduced addiction issues. Perhaps my views are a bit radical. IMO prostitution should be legalized as well. Where it is legal, you see women who are healthy, who make the choice to do what they do in a safe environment. It's more about the puritanical beliefs of religious zealots who have enough money to influence our political system and not about crime.


----------



## mrcane

Rose; Nice streeeeech... Just love V.W.s  Hear they are coming out with an Electric Bus..
 Umbra Good Morning ...Well put..


----------



## Keef

Umbra - U sure we not brothers from another mother ?-- I tried to explain but U nailed it !


----------



## Keef

Forgot one thing -- until weed is legal as lettuce --- I'm an Outlaw Weed Farmer and proud of it !-- plant limits ?-- legal canopy size ?-- Screw U !-- I grow weed and as much as I have room for !


----------



## Keef

Wait !-- We talking about social issues , let's touch on energy !-- -Cane I have no doubt that U know what methane hydrate is !---For the rest -- methane hydrate is formed deep in the oceans and is also known as methane ice -- very clean fuel and there is more of it than there ever was of oil !-- Another source of power -- When we went to the moon they found something called Helium 3 -- A shipping container full would power the whole U.S. for a year !-- It is the perfect nuclear fuel since it has no waste product or residual radiation !-- Look it up - I'm not making this stuff up !-- Yet I still got to pay through the a** for power !--


----------



## Keef

Well Keef's every decade curse was late this time !-- The wife has to change jobs !-- No problem !- seems like I /we have to start over every ten year's or so !-- Starting over is what I do !-- I was almost there with the weed !--


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, well put!   

Looking into a new nute line. 
Brawndo.  

It's got what plants crave.  
You can drink it too!!!
It's got electrolytes!!!!View attachment 230535


----------



## Keef

Dog - I hope that was a reference to the movie -- Idiocracy--funny movie -- maybe a long, long time ago -- All the smart people left earth and we the descendents of those left behind !--


----------



## bozzo420

I got one free seed from my order. it was a deep cheese .Next year I'm only growing one plant in the greenhouse instead of 4.This deep cheese would of filled the whole 8x8 if the other 3 were not in there. I'm getting tired of crowded plants.


----------



## yarddog

Keef,  ding ding we got a winner!!!


----------



## Keef

Looked at the logo after making a post -- makes it even funnier -- Old Stoners sometimes miss a step or two !


----------



## yarddog

I understand keef,  I sometimes miss dozens of steps at once.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

It's all good yd missing steps means ya get there sooner! Aka a shortcut


----------



## Keef

I'm lit up like a Christmas tree !--Short cuts ?-- Cut across Shortly ?--- I couldn't be a greyhound race dog cause I'll cut that mofo off at the pass !-- I be waiting on him !--


----------



## yarddog

Cut em off an put them in the wall!  It's a rat race out there.  And I'm staying out if it!


----------



## Keef

I just want to grow weed and be left alone -- I think a hundred pounds of the finest a year would pay the bills !-- Bud -extracts - what ever pays best !-- How many pounds U think a little piper cub airplane would cost me ?-- with pontoons ?-- if I need more I grow it !-- Go race your rats or something -- I'm good ! The Tetraploid called " The Storm"-- be coming to Texas soon !  -- They don't let polyploid marijuana participate in the Cannibis Cups -- because using the best seed and technique U can't match them !-- Last year the most potent cup winner was " Jesus OG" at about 28% THC -- This tetra may produce 40% THC but it is a triple molecule THC - more profound than normal THC that seals the deal ! Wonder how much I could get per pound for that !


----------



## Hippie420

Sweetmansticky said:


> It's all good yd missing steps means ya get there sooner! Aka a shortcut


Always turned out to be a face-plant for me.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. IMO it's more about decriminalization than legalization. The overcrowding in prison for non violent drug offenses doesn't work as a deterrent, because it's not a criminal problem. It's a social issue that is best treated as a health problem. In countries where they have addressed the drug issue as such, show reduced addiction issues. Perhaps my views are a bit radical. IMO prostitution should be legalized as well. Where it is legal, you see women who are healthy, who make the choice to do what they do in a safe environment. It's more about the puritanical beliefs of religious zealots who have enough money to influence our political system and not about crime.[/QUOTE.
> 
> EXACTLY!


----------



## DirtyDiana

bozzo420 said:


> I got one free seed from my order. it was a deep cheese .Next year I'm only growing one plant in the greenhouse instead of 4.This deep cheese would of filled the whole 8x8 if the other 3 were not in there. I'm getting tired of crowded plants.



Awwwwwww......


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> Keef,  ding ding we got a winner!!!



Love that movie! It's so idiotically funny. Is that even a word, idiotically?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sweetmansticky said:


> It's all good yd missing steps means ya get there sooner! Aka a shortcut



Or you get hurt & get there quicker; trust me, I know. Never miss a step.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I didn't miss a step when the Widow slapped me down those dunes !-- That second cartwheels though - I thought -- I got this !-- Thought I would land on my feet and look good doing it !-- I was only 160 degrees off !-- DD - What do U do read where U left off and comment as U go ?-- Who woulda ever thunk it !-- Sounds like a good idea to me !---


----------



## Kraven

Evening OFC, wow...... long day at work and long day in the garden, cut three and hung them, moved 4 and replaced the carbon filter....it died last week, it smells like basically a musky armpit that has a slight smell of skunk and pine and hot peppers....... in ma house....well it did. What a crazy mix of smells now that they are down. Did a big update so tag my siggy and have a peek, got some good weight of this pull.


----------



## yarddog

Looks good again kraven.  Your reeling them in like clockwork. Makes it look easy.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Looks good again kraven.  Your reeling them in like clockwork. Makes it look easy.



Thanks YD I saw your girls a bit ago, gonna be epic when it gets the green light.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah,  it will be well needed.   It's getting to be the dry season here.  The drought before the harvest if you will.   
I been leaving the stems in my mid to stretch it further.  Ewww.  Only acceptable in the bong or bubbler. Had delays the last few weeks.  Getting harder to find for now.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -I got to go look later !-- I'm really lit and -- I might get lost - ' don't do computer stuff very well. and I'm too stoned to get lost Cuz!-- I know how U do !-- I had something to say about something but I don't remember what it was !--


----------



## Kraven

Nice Keef.....Stone well I am too.


----------



## mrcane

Evening, Man you guys all lit up and I'm Just loading up.....


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane !-- was telling Kraven something but who knows what it was !-- It was probably about weed though !-- Weed got electrolytes U know ?


----------



## mrcane

Well I need lots of Electrolytes, So I'm loading up.....


----------



## yarddog

Morning all.  Light rain with a touch of distant lightning this morning.  Nice and cool


----------



## giggy

Morning getting ready to go see dad. He is hanging in there. They we here trying to wake but he wasn't responding. Late last night they call ed d mom and told her he was responding a bit and we hope even more as hen we get there. When you talked to him he would look at you then he would shak his head like he was trying to clear his thoughts. So here's to hoping. Yall have a great day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Best Wishes Giggy !-- Hey !-- U ever wake up in the morning and U still high ?-- I be solving problems and stuff too !-- Lighter's empty !-- pipe's full -- Houston !- We have a problem !-- found a box of kitchen matches !-- lost my coffee cup !-- washed some Cannacaps down with some Pepsi -- struck a match --took a big toke -- forgot it was elephant !-- U don't take a big toke of elephant -- I held it for awhile cause I ain't no sissy !-- then the elephant roared !-- when I recovered from my deep coughing excercise I remembered where my coffee cup was !- made another cup and sat down !- I ain't lighting that pipe again for awhile -- it's dangerous !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning....Keef, you need to be a reality show. I don't watch reality shows, but i would watch yours.

Took a half a plant yesterday. Smells like pineapple. can't wait to try her out. She is a C99 cross. Smaller buds but they were ready.

Kraven you rock the grows over and over... 

Giggy, good luck, when are you leaving? 

Yarddog, sounds very nice there this morning.  52 degrees here in the desert this morning. Gotta love that.. refreshing.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- Ruh-Roo !- I think I'm high again ?/still high ?-- that's deep !-- Temp here is gonna be bout 90 -  Red Tide is in full bloom !-- U go outside it's like standing outside the door to a tear gas chamber it hits U in waves !- tears - snoot - coughing !-- it's bad !  So I stay inside today !-- unless that man wants to whine about me moving the fence -- then I'm gonna keep him outside talking until he can't take it anymore !-- I bet I can take it longer than he can !-- Sounds fun!- We got a plan !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Clear & cool here 37 Degrees  Looks like fall is upon us..
    Wow Keef that red tide sounds bad this year, Are the fish belly up?
   Rose; Took Half a plant?  the more I watch my plants the sides of the plant seem to be done more than the top, The top buds still have that green look to em. Did not realize that you could harvest in increments.
   Giggy Peace be with you bro..


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, OFC.

Cuz, I need a favor. Could you look up a little piss drinking Hindu telemarketer from Texas for me and punch him in the snot locker? The little bastard calls me at least once a week, trying to sell me Viagra or Cialis. I've told him no a dozen times. I've told him to bring his kid sister over and I'd prove I don't need the stuff, which was kinda stupid. If'n I had to chase the flies off of it, I doubt I could do the deed, but I doubt if a pecker pill would help in that case.

Death to all telemarketers!


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane I see U down there !-- Rose - Reality Show ?-- The O.F.C. be like a new age Reality Show !-- And U slap in the middle of it !  I hate to be the one to break it to U but your new nickname is "Duct Tape Rose "-- Now that's funny !-- We do whatever it takes to try to save a plant ! --What ever happened to that plant anyway?---  Lots of peeps in the prohibition states don't dare come out the closet about weed !-- So some keep up with us from the shadows -- Once I signed on at an odd hour and there was me and 11 guest !--As we get closer to the end of prohibition this thing gonna blossom !-- They gonna want to know how to grow weed and we gonna teach them !  The Shadow people need to come on down to the party !--


----------



## Keef

Hippy - I got no words ! I'm laughing my fingers off !


----------



## Keef

Hippy - miles of dead fish on the beaches and bay !- Outside U get a whiff of decay then the burn of the Red tide !-- Not the place to be today !-- But Hell -I fought Katrina to a standstill -- this ain't nothing !--


----------



## bozzo420

I cut 2 half way down a couple of days ago. Let them little buds that had little sun before to grow some more. second harvest out of nothing buds .
September a bad month. My brother-in-law found dead this morning. 62


----------



## Keef

Bozzo that sucks about your brother in law - Sorry !- September has been bad hasn't it ?-- Yo Hippy I was thinking maybe U should get some of that viagra !-- When U working on the van or something U could hang a tool bag on it or something !-- Go to the garden -- just hang the basket and harvest with both hands !


----------



## mrcane

YO Bozo Sorry about your Bro in law..62 to young.
  Keef brought some viagra home one time, the wife says don't even think about it!!


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hippie you are up there with Keef, just straight up crazy. I just use a police whistle in there ear, have not had a 2nd telemarketer call again. Giggy, I hope it gets better. Bozzo, sorry about your brother in law.


----------



## Rosebud

OMG Bozzo,  That is horrible. I am so sorry. My gosh.

I hate telemarketers... Just any ole whistle will do Umbra or does it have to be a police whistle.

Duck tape mr rb.... that would be him. Heck yes that plant is fine. He duct taped all of them.

Umbra how goes the rippers?


----------



## Keef

Hey it works don't it Rose ?-- I got got this telemarketing thing down !-- I never answer my phone !-- If U really want an answer -- text me -send me an e-mail or call my wife -she might answer !-- I don't even listen to phone messages !-- The mortage power and water bills are paid --Leave me alone !-- If I need something I'll call U !-- One of the perks of being brain damaged !-- Don't give a flock works for me !


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose, no rippers yet. Down to 4 plants. I put up a material that blocks 85% thru the privacy fence, so no one can see anything anymore. Put up shade cloth a while ago, so no real over head fly bys. I still sleep lightly and keep the dogs on point. These last 4 plants are sativa dominant and are going to take at least another month or so to finish. I've been busy with the indoor. I am still unpacking from when I moved as well. I tried to leave most of the junk at the curbside each time I move, but there is still a bunch of boxes to unpack and sort through.


----------



## Hippie420

Very sorry to hear the bad news, Bozzo. My condolences to your wife and you.

Six more wire ends to crimp on and the power amp and subwoofers are done. Then all I have to do is slap in two 100 amp mega fuses for the dual battery system and see if I burn the damn truck down.......


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper after 200,000 miles where U be getting any compression ?-- rings and cylinder got to be wore down !


This 8.1 Vortec has plenty compression. Can still burn rubber. There is no knocking or smoking,,its just that I know engines and the sounds to listen for. Thats why I can get so many miles out of a motor. Fix before broken Bro,,thats the way I do things. This truck will haul ***. Lol


----------



## Keef

My stuff always breaks long before it wears out Hopper !-- Like when I popped a wheelie on my first motorcycle and my feet slipped off the foot pegs and I was hanging by the throttle !-- I had a moment of clarity !-- I just knew this wasn't gonna turn out well !- Something was gonna get broken !-- Ain't but one thing to do and it will hurt ! Turn loose !-and it did ! - Poor bike !-


----------



## yarddog

That 8.1dont  play!


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, OFC.
> 
> Cuz, I need a favor. Could you look up a little piss drinking Hindu telemarketer from Texas for me and punch him in the snot locker? The little bastard calls me at least once a week, trying to sell me Viagra or Cialis. I've told him no a dozen times. I've told him to bring his kid sister over and I'd prove I don't need the stuff, which was kinda stupid. If'n I had to chase the flies off of it, I doubt I could do the deed, but I doubt if a pecker pill would help in that case.
> 
> Death to all telemarketers!



LMFAO

Whew, most fun I ever had was putting my aunt with Alzheimer's on the phone with one, she had him tied up for two hours and she was sooo happy to have a call from her deceased dad. Never got a second call from them, love my aunt :banana:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hippie420

DONE, for the day anyway. Aux fuse box is in, rear subs are in, rear right plugs are hot, and the amp is in. Slapped the Mega fuses in, jumped back to look for smoke while mentally remembering the nearest fire extinguisher was only a quick dash away, and the dog gone thing worked! The tunes sound great now but will sound even better once the soffits/ceiling/carpet is in. All in all, a good day.

Damn back wanted me to quit half way through, but I didn't listen. Time for a shower, some of Beemer's balm, and WEED! Brought up a jar dated 4/24/14 of Skunk#1 that's turned a nice peanut butter brown. Hope she tastes as pretty as she looks and smells.


----------



## Keef

Pizza Dude !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, sounds like you got a lot done. Your poor back.  I read the other day that the longer pot is stored it becomes decarboxylated. Age and heat decarboxylate.  that is why, I guess, my last years Northern lights has become kick *** in the last 6 months. When first dried I was not impressed. Now it puts me to sleep.  I love a haze but hopefully that won't put you to sleep. 

Had thai food for lunch... poor mr rb, when the cook isn't hungry it doesn't look good.


----------



## bozzo420

I grew tobacco for the wife one year. You can not smoke it till its cured. Really harsh fresh. It takes a year to cure if you hang it.  You can cure it in a kiln . so I guess your decarbing it also. My pot from last year just finished curing .Almost gone ,but it is just now right. I might put some tops in the kiln I built. old freezer with a crock pot in it for humidity and temps.  keep it at 125 degrees and high humidity and you can cure tobacco in 2 weeks. wonder what some tops taste like after 2 weeks.


----------



## bozzo420

your probably worried about mold with high humidity. If the temps are kept between 80 and 125 degrees, mold can not grow in that range.  I used a aquarium thermostat for that.


----------



## Keef

Weed does decarb naturally with time but when U burn it the heat decarbs it !-- The curing does something though doesn't it ?


----------



## Keef

Hey !-- Ever smoked RSO ?


----------



## Keef

I don't know bout these things cause it's against da law !- but - seems to me --if U was to freeze some weed and some Everclear overnight then combined them shake and filtered quickly -- then filter filter filter --U might get a cleaner RSO than hot extraction with a 'sheen !-- but U won't get it all so U then get the rest with hot extraction !--Or so one would think !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hey !-- Ever smoked RSO ?


 Yes. Nastiest shite you'd ever want to put a match to. Yuck. Couldn't tell I got any higher off of it than I did with my first (and last) run of BHO.


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't know myself -- kinda happy with bud and caps --- Hey Hippy U know I'm not a religious man but I saw the news tonight and I think they wrong for selling them little "Pope on a Rope "-- trinkets !


----------



## Hippie420

I got two for the price of one, but I had to pay separate shipping and handling.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Where am I :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Cane U get the pics I sent ?-- I didn't mean any offense with my comment about those Pope on a Rope trinkets !-- I even celebrate religious holidays !- My favorite is Halloween !-- And I know some bible stories !-- Like when the devil went down to Georgia -- he was looking for a soul to steal !-- But Johnny was sitting on a stump playing his fiddle and playing it hard !-


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.

Having some coffee, thinking about going out to the shed,(it is dark out) and see if any of the c99 is dry enough to try a bit... It is cold and dark out there, i think i will wait.. only been a couple of days, but i was hoping a little tiny nug might be dry...
Ok, I am going out...thats what coats are for... 

I hope all of you are reasonably well this morning.


----------



## mrcane

Keef Got the Pic's Bro. Nice set up.No offence taken, My fav. holiday has to be Easter, just love those rabbits that lay eggs.


----------



## mrcane

Got to head out for that morning work out .. Hold the fort down Cuz. 
  Rose Hope the trip to the shed goes well


----------



## Keef

I know a religious poem !

I know I hung on that windswept tree,
Swung there for 9 longnights,
Wounded by my own blade,
Bloodied for Odin,
Myself and offering to myself :
Bound to the treeThat no man knows,
Whither the roots on it run.

None gave me bread ,
None gave me Fri.k.
Down to the deepest depths I peered
Until I spied the Runes.
With a roaring cry I seized them up ,
Then dizzy and fainting, I fell.

Well- being I won
And wisdom too.
I grew and took joy in my growth :
From a word to a word,
I was led to a word,
From a deed to another deed.


From the old Norse
(ca. A.D. 1200)

Rose turn the oven on low and dry up a nice nug !- Odin say it's O.K.-- this once time !


----------



## bozzo420

I had a long story written...I erased it.... I'll just say the Viet Cong like to attack on holidays.


----------



## bozzo420

Rose, so C-99 is an early strain?  I'm thinking of Early skunk.   40 day wonder. .Mid September


----------



## Hippie420

Stick with the jokes, Cuz. You ain't makin' it as a poet.

Gotta drag my arse out and head for the bank and post office. Need to polish up green Santa's sleigh.

I figure if I put at least four hours a day into the bus, I'll have her done before they outlaw internal combustion vehicles.......
Seems like this build has taken forever. Sure is sounding good, though. Dragged the Old Hen out last night and let her listen. Fired the subs up and she smiled. She figured I was out for the THUMP THUMP that you can feel from a half mile off. Nope. Just wanted some bottom end that you could bob your head to. A pair of tens and a small amp did it well.

48 degrees here. Need to get out to the pot pen and see if the seeds are ripe. Thank God it's all going to bubble. Just don't have time to trim right now, especially with all the nice trimmed buds from the last two years already in jars.


----------



## Keef

Might hit 90 here again today - got some rain coming soon to clear the air and cool it off some !-- Hey I'm brain damaged but some damaged stuff rewired itself thanks to weed !-- It works different now !-- I like a good time but maybe I also know how to read the Runes --- Read the Book of Thoth ( tarot cards ) - Cast the coins of the I-Ching  !-- patterns within patterns !-- A buzz within a buzz ?-- Look at the look on the faces of U people !!-- Ya'll crack me up !


----------



## yarddog

Ordered a new vape.  Went with the arizer air this time.   Still waiting on warranty for the solo. 
Thanks to a friend here, I have a new led light.  It's not a grow light. It's a 78 watt 4,100k.  Around 8,000 lumens I believe. Going to make a small cabinet this weekend big enough for one plant will throw a gifted auto blueberry in there soon and see what I can do.  Should have a 3,000k led of the same style coming soon to flower with.   If they don't work, I can always hang them in my shop for lighting.


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 230603
Here is the light. Foot added for scale.


----------



## Rosebud

Made it to the shed. lol  Bozzo, Cindy 99 is a very early girl. I found a small nug that is smokeable and what i have learned from this is I need to take it all.  I don't want it to get any more relaxing... She went out first in the spring. I have two in pots one  20 gall and one 15. The 15 is ready.

Keef, i read the poem 3 times. Thank you for firing a brain cell or 10.  I suck at understanding poetry. .."I could not stop for death but he kindly stopped for me".  My mother quoted poetry my whole life and Shakespear and the bible.  My kids mother did not do that very much.

Hippie, when you hear that bass a block away, it sounds better in the car right? How can they stand that? man, i sound old?  I like the way you did yours way better.


----------



## Rosebud

Wonder how that light will work yarddog? I have no idea.


----------



## yarddog

Rosebud said:


> Wonder how that light will work yarddog? I have no idea.


I don't know either Rose.  I looked at it last night.  Thought I burned my retinas!   Lol    But we shall soon find out!   Already got the gears spinning in my brain.  I love to plan out a project.  My favorite part of the build.


----------



## Keef

Keep us posted Dog !-- My first indoor grow was under flouresent 4 ft. Gro-Lux tubes in a shop light fixture !-- I got greedy-- too many fixture in too small a place with out enough air exchange !-- it was Hot in there !-- Heat is not a problem with LEDs !-- I'm sure other HID lights or whatever they're  would produce bigger and better weed !--I had to settle for what would work the best for me here !-- I get by and keep collecting genetics for when I can turn them loose on the world !-- Now like U - Thanks to another member of the O.F.C. -- I got me a tetraploid marijuana strain called " The Storm"- treed !-- That puppy coming to Texas !


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, I've heard several of those chuckle heads from literally a mile off. I live next to a major highway. When I first "feel" the thump, I start counting. After sixty or seventy seconds, they go by. That's at least a mile off. Gotta be a future candidate for hearing aids if they make it to old fart stage.

It's kids. I remember cleaning dried blood out of my ears after concerts when I was young and dumb(er). Between that and 31 years in construction, I've learned to read lips or smile and nod a lot.


----------



## Keef

Them seed I wanted could only bought in Canada by someone with the right mmj papers and are not shipped outside Canada !-- So --U know how it goes !-- Wish he'd stop by more often !-- Nice guy !- Morning Rose !-- thanks for your help !-  turned into a group project !-- just need to tie up some loose ends should have my seed in another month or so !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I'm still transitioning into growing full time. Watering the garage is quite the task. I am using a 32 gal trash can. I fill it, add nutes and check ph. Then start watering plants with a pump and a hose attached. Each plant takes about 2 gal until I see some excess come out the bottom. Refilled the trash can 4x, and it took 45 min. Trimmed up the plants some, took clones, and raised the lights. Busy morning. My son took photos of some of the outdoor grow. I'll post them later.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow Umbra, that is really a lot of work... That is a full time job.

Keef, glad i could be a small part of your journey.


----------



## Keef

Congratulations Umbra !-- Hey they got these little 1/8 inch black irrigation tubing with couplers , tees and stuff !-- U can run a line to each box like drip irrigation !  My R/O system makes a gallon every 15 minutes !-- it takes 10 gallons for each of my boxes !-- I need to use a pump to move nute solution !-- I usually fill them and slide them into place or slide them out to empty them !-- I just hate hauling water !-- When we we get closer to the end of prohibition -- I'll be doing what Umbra doing !-- U using a soiless medium  Cuz ?--how many square feet U using per plant !-- U know I'm gonna have questions !


----------



## Keef

Rose if The Storm comes to Texas and It is what it's claimed to be and I learn to grow it -- it's journey won't end here !-- My Widow done clocked a lot of miles !-- Looks like the T.E. might even do some traveling


----------



## umbra

Keef...I did go to a soiless mix, lol. The plants are bushed out some from trimming so I would think each is about 2 sq ft , maybe a bit more. My son finished with the photos and playing with photoshop...lol. Damn you can tell he is my son.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, I'm guilty of saving some of your pics.  You always have a good show.


----------



## umbra

Thanks dog


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm talking about !-- Love the pics !-- I don't even have a camera except my phone !-- Wouldn't have the T.E. without Umbra and the O.F.C. !-- Mane she a beast !-- I believe I'll grow a bunch of that stuff !-- Umbra "Trips"- doesn't want to clone !-- This will be practice for that Tetra !--It'll clone !- One way or another !-- darkest plant I've ever grown too !-- U using that coconut Coir ?


----------



## yarddog

Keef, u gots mail bro!


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, just beautiful shots of beautiful plants Umbra. Nice job to the son.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> That's what I'm talking about !-- Love the pics !-- I don't even have a camera except my phone !-- Wouldn't have the T.E. without Umbra and the O.F.C. !-- Mane she a beast !-- I believe I'll grow a bunch of that stuff !-- Umbra "Trips"- doesn't want to clone !-- This will be practice for that Tetra !--It'll clone !- One way or another !-- darkest plant I've ever grown too !-- U using that coconut Coir ?


 No ProMix #4, although I do like canna's coco.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - looks like it works for U!--   Dog got the mail !--  We burning this afternoon O.F.C. ?


----------



## yarddog

Will be soon.  Almost quitting time!


----------



## Keef

Chased a dose of caps with leftover pizza about an hour ago !-- Eric Clapton 2014 concert on VH 1 Classic channel !-- Life is pretty good !- where's my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

That Old Fart can STILL make that guitar weep !--


----------



## Hippie420

Saw him down in Detroit. Front row seats (thanks to the Old Hen). Had Phil Collins for his drummer! Never cared for Phil all that much, but the man sure can beat the skins.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, long day (three pages lol). Hope everyone is doing good, me so/so but on the mend. Got three trees hanging so be getting some new flavors in the mix soon.


----------



## Keef

Saw him in '75 in Shreveport La. - Albert King opened up for him -- I had found the blues !- Took the wife to see him in NOLA !- Allman Brothers - Neil Young -  Crosby , Stills and Nash - Page and Plant - Pearl Jam - Lots of music in the Big Easy !-- Bob Dylan !-- Hey Kraven -- Have U had that weed certified by the O.F.C. ?-- U know that does require a sample for the O.F.C. in order to get the stamp !- Be happy to forward it to them for U !


----------



## WeedHopper

Dangit Umbra,,,,you sure set the bar hi Little Brother. Your Girls always look so Awesome. VERY NICEEEEEE


----------



## Hippie420

Nice looking gals, Umbra.

Still haven't toked up on the aged Skunk. Finished off the black lights I had ground up last night and never got to it. Cleaned up a few hits out of the bubble bowl and STILL haven't got to it.

What was I talking about?????


----------



## Keef

Anyone know anything about this Gorilla Glue #4-?-- Someone said something about it once !-  Who was it ?- Anyway is it indica heavy and bout how long it take to finish ?-- Do I want to grow some ?-- indoors ?


----------



## mrcane

Evening O.F.C. Mane that Umbra sure know how to do it....Nice job!!!! Beautiful pics!!


----------



## umbra

yeah the gg#4 is a big deal out here. The chocolate diesel part of it stands out. NCH did not think much of it. I was given a cut, I think. 1 of the plants I was given has a gg on its side. But I have Grease Monkey( gg#4 x cookies and cream) just starting to flower. I like the taste of it.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- I'm making plans for growing this tetra !-- This guy says he has a pentaploid that is the most potent variety in the world clone only !- but I was after a tetra and that's what I found !-- Gonna be harder to grow and clone but bring it !-- I get it in my cloner it's all over but the getting paid part !--10% clone success rate !-- I can beat that !-- Be my turn to kick it soon !--


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- stuff hurts !- where's my pipe !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Keef You will feel better once you get couple caps down...


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps.

A little tired out this morning. coffeeeeee stat.


----------



## Kraven

Moring all, wife got pink eye yesterday, went to work and my eye's were itching so came home to be with her, called Doc for Rx but have not heard back, may have to go in so the Doc can make his money......hope not, waste of time and money.


----------



## Rosebud

You don't need to be spreading no pink eye around Kraven. (great grammar, huh?)

So a life long friend is going to a hot shot oncologist today and talking to her about cannabis oil.. She has had ovarian cancer 3 times and she won't do chemo again. She says the cancer docs here are stupid about pot saying not to use it.. She has hope this one will know more. She is driving a couple of hundred miles, i hope she isn't disappointed.


----------



## Keef

Having some more coffee waiting for some caps to kick in !-  Went out to mow last evening and the mower wouldn't start might have pulled something !-- Rose - good luck to your friend -- There are no doctors who know more about weed than the combined knowledge of the O.F.C. !- That's not bragging it's the sad truth !-- The dosage ?-- no one knows !-- Raw weed ?- Whole plant extract ?-- RSO ?-- indica ?- sativa ?- high CBD - low THC ?-- she's gonna be disappointed with the lack of knowledge or they'll just guess and make it sound good !- There's not a lot of answers yet !-  that's why they call it PRACTICING medicine !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Keef. It is much easier for an old hippie to take RSO than some marijuana naive person.. If there was a doc on board it might be easier for some.

Here Umbra.... and all ya all.View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


Can you believe those never had a pesticide of any kind on these leaves? I love that.


----------



## mrcane

My doc says, if it works for you go head and use it. Only recommendation he had, was to grow your own... Wish that my sisters would give MJ a try, one has full blown M.S. the other , they are still practicing on her, we all have some kind of neurological disorder.. 
  But when I go to visit My 92 yr old mom and her sister of 86, were both on the gummy bears for sleep,they loved em...My Aunt is calling for more!!
   Rose looks Beautiful. Best wishes to your friend:


----------



## Keef

Nice Rose !-- The doctor's approval is very important to some !-- but what be they're motivation to recommend pot when they own stock in drug companies !-- Twisted world we live in !-- She needs enough RSO 3 times a day to produce a buzz where she can still function !  Smoking some would help too ! As she builds a tolerance the dosage can go up !-- All those leaves can be extracted as a whole plant extract !-- Take your bud extract everything else !-- should make good medicince !--


----------



## Keef

So Kraven U got the pink eye too /yet ?-- Rose - Cane -- U can lead a horse to water but U can't make him drink !


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said " Scott baio gave me pink eye!".   Remember the old south park skit??


----------



## Keef

Dog U get your mail this morning ?


----------



## Hippie420

Got to try out last year's Skunk. Took a big ole hit thinking I'd cough my butt off but didn't. A very mellow smoke. Took a couple of hits, felt the initial buzz, and 15 minutes later, here she comes! Can't get over how mellow on the lungs it is.


----------



## yarddog

Sure did bro.  Working on a nasty garbage truck ATM. Nasty nasty. Will read through them better this evening


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippy U gonna fire up that hydro system this winter ?-- Take some pics so I can steal your design !-- What I'm doing feels or needs but I can't grow big plants like this when I convert the spare bedroom to a grow room !-- I don't want a bunch of exposed fluid from over watering jacking with the humidity !- I'm thinking if I could move half dozen or so from veg to bloom every two weeks I could work out a working rotation !-- extract it all -- make nothing but Outlaw e-cig juice !-- if that's where the money is !-- thinking about it anyway !


----------



## umbra

Rose, those girls are beautiful


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, OFC.
> 
> Cuz, I need a favor. Could you look up a little piss drinking Hindu telemarketer from Texas for me and punch him in the snot locker? The little bastard calls me at least once a week, trying to sell me Viagra or Cialis. I've told him no a dozen times. I've told him to bring his kid sister over and I'd prove I don't need the stuff, which was kinda stupid. If'n I had to chase the flies off of it, I doubt I could do the deed, but I doubt if a pecker pill would help in that case.
> 
> Death to all telemarketers!



Damn telemarketers! I had to make a whole new email address cause of the offers I kept getting for all that crap! Some of it bordered on porn! Last time I checked that email there were over 500 emails! That's the email address I give out when I don't really want to hear from you but have to give an email. Rose said Keef needs his own reality show; I think you & Keef together would make for some hilarious reality!


----------



## DirtyDiana

bozzo420 said:


> I cut 2 half way down a couple of days ago. Let them little buds that had little sun before to grow some more. second harvest out of nothing buds .
> September a bad month. My brother-in-law found dead this morning. 62



So sorry bout your brother-in-law. That's just awful. This has been a very difficult Sept thus far. Global warming?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Whew, most fun I ever had was putting my aunt with Alzheimer's on the phone with one, she had him tied up for two hours and she was sooo happy to have a call from her deceased dad. Never got a second call from them, love my aunt :banana:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



That's funny Kraven. In my younger days I was a bill collector. Not fun, but you could make some money if you were a heartless *****!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> I got two for the price of one, but I had to pay separate shipping and handling.



OMG you guys crack me up!  Was that pope on a rope soap?


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Rose. I wanna hang wit you and Mr RB. By the way,,thats my initials.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc.
> 
> Having some coffee, thinking about going out to the shed,(it is dark out) and see if any of the c99 is dry enough to try a bit... It is cold and dark out there, i think i will wait.. only been a couple of days, but i was hoping a little tiny nug might be dry...
> Ok, I am going out...thats what coats are for...
> 
> I hope all of you are reasonably well this morning.



Feel bad for you Rose. Don't even know if I own a coat. Got a hoodie in case it gets a little cool with the wind. Hate cold.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> OMG you guys crack me up! Was that pope on a rope soap?


 yes the Pope soap on a rope is dope


----------



## DirtyDiana

Didn't know you was a funny man too Umbra!  And, Rose I would like to be a weed doctor. Where can I get my license? I think my vast experience with the stuff should count towards my degree. You have the prettiest plants I've ever seen, mine included. Great job. Umbra you have some lovely, sparkly buds; that garage will pay off & all that work will be worth it.


----------



## Rosebud

WH (mr rb) you can hang with us anytime. I mean it...would love to have a MP party!!!
Now i am trying to figure out your real name. robbob?

That is big praise DD. you haven't seen enough buds me thinks.

I want a pope soap on a rope!

Guess what, mr rb is really going to learn how to TRIM!!!! woo hoo. Class begins tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !-- Hey I tell a doctor about weed down here - They'll send me to rehab because I abuse an illegal substance or I go to jail !-- Weed store ?-- I never seen such a thing !-- Is that even a real thing?-- Hey DD where ya been ?-- Sounds like ya'll don't got weed stores either !-- I'm just glad to have weed !-- -- Because the spidermites set me back about 2 -3 weeks -- I'm gonna get some brickweed for caps !-- Won't be the first time but maybe the last !-- When prohibition ends and weed buys me a Cessna - I can be the taxi service for an O.F.C. blowout !-- Ya'll would fly with wouldn't U ?


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know keef, would you be the pilot?


----------



## Hippie420

Spotted Green Santa heading for Texass with an added treat for DD....


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I'd fly but only if it was a smoking flight and no tsa


----------



## Keef

The US Army in all it 's wisdom allowed me to spend a year at Ft. Rucker Ala. learning to fly a helicopter !- Never flew fixed wing but they say if U can fly a helicopter U can fly anything !-- There is no greater thrill !-  Amusement parks got nothing for me !-  I''m flying along at about a thousand feet and the instructor turns off the engine-- U bout to land or die !-- in an autorotation U have to fall and use the fall to keep the blades spinning so U can slow down and land safely !-  Falling like a rock !-- Be wrong and U be dead !-- Flying something that will coast some would be nice !-  They do that to U till it's second nature !- Then one day they say if U gonna fly like this U flying by yourself !-- Call the tower and request your Solo- flight !-- OMG !-- I just knew I was gonna die !-- Then U learn to fly - nap of the earth !-- 100 miles an hour below tree top level !-- I have to fly again one day !


----------



## Keef

I had a little over a month let when they found out I was an Outlaw !-- They wanted a name and my career could continue-- I wouldn't give them that name so they ALLOWED me to resign and return to the O.R.!-- The name they wanted was mine !


----------



## Kraven

Wow what a day, medicating wife every 6 for the pink eye, she cant do drops, i'm a nurse...it works, so doctor her and then hit mine. Call MD's office twice today asked once for a Rx then nothing for 3 hours so i called back to check on whats going on and see if she was just going to see me today....nope booked up till the 5th of oct....soo wait another 4 hours and office closed with no call back from nurse and no appt. sorta pissed atm. There is plenty medicine for us both, but still...just blow off by the doc....I'm a nurse, you just don't do that......anyway smoking out and gonna go see the hippy in the morning.


----------



## yarddog

Sorry kraven.   My wife gets blown off by doctor offices all the time.  Last week she waited an hour past her appointment time.  Turns out no one had checked the sign in sheet and the doc had left for the day.   
Never had pink eye. Doesn't sound or look very fun.


----------



## Keef

I worked nose to nose with surgeons for 20 years !-- I got no respect for doctors !- it's all about getting paid to them --hidden by false concern for tbier patients !--


----------



## Keef

Hey anyone who hasn't seen Reefer Madness the musical really needs to see it !--


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Has any one seen the 41st shade?


----------



## mrcane

Evening All.....Bought the Wife new storm door and installed it I'm Beet!:48:
   Only thing wrong with my reg. doc. He is never in town..


----------



## Rosebud

Sweetman, no I haven't seen it. Do you recommend it? I think i will go check it out.

Mrcane,no wonder you are tired. Door are hard to install around here. 

I worked in a doctors office for 20 years.  Yarddog if that happened at our office heads would roll. That never happened. geesh..That is horrible. I would have been ticked. We have a doctor in town that if your appointment is at 3, you get out at 7.. seriously. He was worth waiting for..the guy was on island time.


----------



## Keef

I need to replace the garage door opener - gear on motor that opens it broke off the shaft !-- need to install hard wood floors !- ripped up the carpet !- carpet and sand - not good !- need to paint inside and out !-- I've been lazy this year !- mostly just growing weed !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Congratulations Umbra !-- Hey they got these little 1/8 inch black irrigation tubing with couplers , tees and stuff !-- U can run a line to each box like drip irrigation !  My R/O system makes a gallon every 15 minutes !-- it takes 10 gallons for each of my boxes !-- I need to use a pump to move nute solution !-- I usually fill them and slide them into place or slide them out to empty them !-- I just hate hauling water !-- When we we get closer to the end of prohibition -- I'll be doing what Umbra doing !-- U using a soiless medium  Cuz ?--how many square feet U using per plant !-- U know I'm gonna have questions !





Rosebud said:


> WH (mr rb) you can hang with us anytime. I mean it...would love to have a MP party!!!
> Now i am trying to figure out your real name. robbob?
> 
> That is big praise DD. you haven't seen enough buds me thinks.
> 
> I want a pope soap on a rope!
> 
> Guess what, mr rb is really going to learn how to TRIM!!!! woo hoo. Class begins tomorrow.


I will never tell. Besides you would never guess my last name. But I am Mr RB to my kids friends. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

That is so funny. I think you robbob...being from the south and all.


----------



## DirtyDiana

No more soap popes on ropes. They ran out! I know, sucks.


----------



## Keef

D.D. we got rules around here about talking religion and politics !-- Talk about such things as Soap Pope on a Rope being dope could offend someone !-  Sorry !- not trying to give U a hard time but Rose ban U for stuff like !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oh nooooo..... Don't want to be banned!  Besides, I really like the pope, as far as popes go.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Made some groceries earlier. Got back around 8p & had a few tokes, ate some stuff, feeling pretty good. Thinking about a shower, if I can find that soap on a rope.


----------



## Keef

Rose - I want to report someone for using offensive language about the south !-- We ain't all called  Jim Bob or Ricky Bobby !-- Although I have used the alias - Jim Bob Jumpback !-  We can make fun of the south but Yankees ain't allowed !-- I mean look at the map !-- north is a direction -  south is a way of life !


----------



## DirtyDiana

North? Like, Arkansas north or Maine north?  And, Keef, when I was growing up everybody was called by two names.  Except, of course, if you were called Stinky.


----------



## Keef

So U just had the one name D.D. ?-


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, are you calling me Stinky?


----------



## Keef

No ma'am D.D. !- I misunderstood !-- I thought U said they called U Stinky !- My mistake !--


----------



## giggy

My dad passed away this morning.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh giggy. I was really hoping he would improve. I am so sorry. He was a good dad to you and you will carry that for the rest of your life. It sucks that he is gone. May he rest in peace and may you have peace in your heart.  much love. so sorry.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Giggy I'm sorry about your Dad !-  I been worried about U Cuz !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Giggy... Really sorry about your Dad ..May your day be filled with Love & Peace..
  Morning Rose O.F.C.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning mrcane, Keef.. all ya all. 

I am going to teach mr rb how to trim today and I am very happy about that. I hope we can do some each day and not overdo like last year.

Giggy, is there anything we can do for you? Except send prayers and good thoughts?


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Giggy. He will be with ya forever in your Memories and heart.




ROSE,,,THATS MY NAME ,,,RICKEY BOBBY. :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Sounds like a fun day at Rose's House... Going to a morning of Chi Gong, a great way to get the day going..


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef, are you calling me Stinky?


Pay no mind to Keef. Hes thinking of that song" Stanky Leg". Lol


----------



## Rosebud

So rickybob it is!!!!!! LOL

 Mr cane, enjoy your peaceful work out. I lifted three pound weights yesterday.. why you say? me too.. anyway, i am getting to be strong like bull... no comments.


----------



## Keef

Saw the strangest thing yesterday !-- This guy was running and nobody was even chasing him !-  Morning Ricky Bobby !-- Rose get a pair of those electric scissors !-- Scissor hand gonna get U !-- Stay high and keep trimming !--


----------



## yarddog

You been in my thoughts giggy.


----------



## bozzo420

So sorry Giggy.


----------



## Keef

Stanky Leg ?-- Old Farts listening to new music ?- That's cool !-- I have to confess !- I know that music too !-- Around here they got both kinds of music -- Country and Western !-- This morning I was grooving to REM's Orange Crush and some White Stripes -- Jolene !-- Seven Nation Army !- Like me some White Stripes !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy how is that White Elephant ( Widow - T.E. cross) doing for U ?-- Did U get any clones ?- - My Wife the Notorious RWS did the pollen transfer and I don't even have one !-- The Gloman has some but I haven't heard from him in awhile starting to worry about him !-- I'll be bring that tetraploid from BillyBudd called "The Storm"- to Texas soon-- regular seed so I see no reason not to have a male and female !-- U know I'll make some seed !- But- if it is bred to anything but another tetra it will lose what makes it special !-- I want to see what the O.F.C can with an Outlaw Weed !  Giggy I'm not being callous about your dad just trying to distract U some !-- This month of dread has been a bad one this year !


----------



## Hippie420

Sorry to hear the bad news, Giggy. I lost mine 28 years ago. The hurt is gone, but the memories are still there, good and bad.

Don't know if it's the weather or the bus calisthenics, but my body feels like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards. Gonna give the project an hour or two and quit.

Came home last night with an extra beer in my belly, took a few tokes off the bubble pipe and went into a comma. Slept well 'til midnight. Plan on spending tonight in a THC fog. They call it medical marihuana for a reason!


----------



## Keef

Smoking T.E. sugar leaves this morning !-- This ain't a problem !-- The Beast starts loading the leaves up with suger about 2 weeks into bloom !-- These are about a 2 week's from harvest !-- Nice !- not pretty but it does the job !-


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> My dad passed away this morning.



Giggy my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time. I want to express me and my wife's condolences, we ourselves are just beginning to make sense of our families loss. If you wanna talk, or just need someone to listen lemme know....me I just did not want to talk about it, I keep my grief as private as possible. In either case you and your family has been on my mind for the last ten days or so, I was really wishing he was going to make a full recovery. I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Kraven

Went and saw the hippy this morning, he wanted to know how the "Grape" was doing....it's an old strain from way back and the hippy has been keeping it going for about 14 years now, she is in week two of flower and starting to get really frosty....and she smells just like grape hubba bubba, I have smoked the finished product and it has the same taste...and an epic buzz, really a wonderful strain to have around. Went and bought me a 2 foot shop light for my clone and seedling station, gonna get to cloning in the next month or so so now gotta mount the light and small 6 inch fan and I'm all set when I take cuts.


----------



## Keef

I'm jealous Kraven !-- that'll be plenty light for cloning U coulda just used an grow bulb or something !-  Put a $10 timer on the cloner pump and run it 15 on 15 minutes off !-- I know they say run it all the time!- no need !-- They also say U can use tap water !- I use the same solution and pH they gonna grow in !-- When the roots start to grow U can put them in dirt !-- I gotta get some clones in dirt so they can travel !-  I think I can get them there alive !-- So Kraven -- U got some old school grape !- I got this T.E. !-  we'll have to talk after U get that cloner fired up !--


----------



## Keef

I'll be on Green Santa watch !-- He bringing me a THC Gummy Bear and stuff !-- Woo-Hoo !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. giggy...I am sorry for your loss. Been busy. Kraven...beautiful plant.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - Morning Cuz !- Trips really doesn't want to clone !-- 2 out of 4 failures so far but I got 2 that look promising !--My Widow is easy to clone and the Tranquil Elephantizer clones fairly easy --  some are slower than others but most cuts root !-- This Blueberry Blast U bred is so strange !-- I'm gonna sex it soon ! Getting too big for what I do !- I do have a normal one and one of your GDP X Black Rose  that are doing great !-- if Trips is a girl - I'll move it back to veg and work it !-- it will clone !!!  I got some tricks !--


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon all  Kraven that looks delicious... 
 Keef done with my workout, I did a little extra for you Bro.


----------



## Keef

Cane -- I'm 60 I don't run anymore !-- Things change as U get older !-- The body ain't too far gone to rebuild but the motivation is not there !-- Wish I had the motivation , I know I would feel better !-- Last time I was motivated it cost me a hundred dollars a gram !


----------



## mrcane

Keef... Don't run, never have, never will . I do ride a bike try to get a few miles a day, have been doing tai chi for the past year or so with a great group of people and it has really helped me. So Physically not doing to bad, for 58......


----------



## Keef

Found my inner balance I'm good !-- Do my deep coughing excercises every day !-- Like the song says -- I'm friend's with the monster under my bed -- get along with the voices in my head !-- One of us needs to do something about this body though !


----------



## Keef

We are the new Americana-- High on legal marijuana !---------- I want to get high on legal marijuana !!!-- Why won't they let me be legal ??  Being an Outlaw pharmer sucks.!-- It want to see a weed store too !--


----------



## mrcane

Dude your day will come the weed store came to me today home delivery $100 Oz. nothing special just some smoke. I love it.....:smoke1:


----------



## umbra

Keef, the legal weed thing ain't such a big deal. In over a year in Cali, I had a delivery service drop something off 1 time and my son went to a dispensary 1 time. Otherwise, what we grow is much better than what we can buy.


----------



## Keef

The BIG deal to me is JAIL !-- Why can't they just give U a ticket or something !-- Growing weed is a crime ?? --That's just wrong !-- I don't want to buy stuff from a weed store -- I just want to see one !!!-- -- What's it like to burn one and not have to be looking over your shoulder ??-- Hippy say they had a Cup celebrating weed and people was smoking in front of god and ever body and the Po-Po were O.K. with it !-- I can't even imagine that !


----------



## Hippie420

If it makes you feel better Keef, none of us are legal. The Feds can waltz in anytime they want to and take our homes, bank accounts, vehicles, and anything else they care to and put us in prison for possession and manufacturing.


----------



## bozzo420

keef ,I walk through them pot stores from time to time. Have never bought anything. Just window shopping. lol


----------



## Keef

Harry Ainslinger - The father of the war on weed !- May he burn in Hell !-- They gonna keep messing around -- I'll have that tetra developed and I'll haul a hundred clones to East Texas first spring at the end of prohibition !-- What Hippy say is true but another thing we don't talk about is plant limits !-- A show of hands !-- who has exceeded thier legal plant limit ??-- O.K. everyone can put their hands down now !-- All of U ?-- Bunch of Outlaws !--


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, when I can put out the product that you can put out, then I will no longer have to visit the store... You must admit it is a great option for those that can't grow.. 
MJ should be legal everywhere.


----------



## Keef

I'm ready !---In Texas -- U can get up to 99 years for making an extract !-- Soooo I don't know nothing about that sort of thing!  But - they change the law I got some friends who know about stuff and things !--I haven't grown outside in a long time and never with world class seed !-- I would do it in a heartbeat I have a problem -- I don't have to know what's wrong my friends will !-- I post a pic and say what's wrong and The O.F.C. will know !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, let me tell you about going to my first dispensary in seattle. It was more fun than nordstrom (back when i shopped there).  You sit out in the waiting room and all the books were about pot... lots and lots of pictures of bud on the walls. Then they call your name and you go behind the curtain..(just like the wizard) and there is a small room with glass dishes with bud in them. Those are for you to smell and feel. Then in the glass cases there are beautiful glass jars full of beautiful cannabis trimmed nicely. There are big cone joints there are free joints there is a beautiful serving bowl full of rolled joints. The guy in the hallways is rolling them with  a rolling machine and water so he doesn't spit on them.  It was the most fun this old hippie has ever had shopping.  OH and clones!

I have been to many since and none compare... But i do have a great delivery service for e pens and e oil.

So as you guys can see, i just smoked the Cindy 99X from harvest a couple days ago.. You may ask me to leave the OFC if i am this verbose every time i smoke this. 

2.5 people took 3 hours to do one plant... done!! woohoo


----------



## Keef

Rosebud - I hate U so very very much !-- No I'm happy for U !-- Now I want my turn !-- I would go and buy just to see !-- I been watching Umbra and Kraven do some fine indoor farming and look at  Rose !-- I can tell !-- - this isn't her  first grow !--- Looked like the garden of eden out your window !  Bozzo got them pounders out there !-- The Hippy got a red cement mixer for making bubble hash !-- I need to step up my game !--


----------



## Hippie420

The stores around here are like walking into a Baskin & Robbin's. No curtains, a few posters, a long counter, and jar after jar of flavors. My money stayed in my pockets. Got too much of the stuff for free!


----------



## Keef

I done figured out which side of the weed sales I want to be on !-- Still I would like to see jars and jars of weed on a counter !-- When I get these storm seed -- when they come out the ground I'll know if I bought a lie and scream it all over the internet !-- If it is what it is supposed to be -- there won't be anything in a weed store that could touch it !-- --


----------



## Keef

Shrimp Etoufee over Rice with a squash medley and some crusty toasted frenh bread !-- took some caps about an hour before I ate -- feels like the food got me high !-- Toke or two and I got no worries !-


----------



## Hippie420

Hot shower, vermicelli & garlic bread, and bubble hash.

That slave driver I'm doing the van for said he'd work me two hours today. HA! Five and a half, with a ten minute break to toss the Frisbee for the pup. Gotta have a talk with the R&D department, too. Had to do a slight re-design on the overhead. I outta fire 'em (me).


----------



## Xtra

sippin on the red and puffin on the green


----------



## mrcane

Up way to early...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

You are up way too early mrcane. Good morning. I too am up too early.  Only one thing to do.. coffee, smoke, nap?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Xtra - Welcome to the zoo !-- I gotta get right !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, this is MOD weekend for me, so gotta go baby sit the morons we have for employee's. Funny how a recommendation I made from my office turned into me having to do a weekend every other month.....sad, but will check in again tonight 7ish or so.


----------



## Rosebud

Hurry home Kraven but have a good day. bless some peoples hearts out there like you do.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> You are up way too early mrcane. Good morning. I too am up too early.  Only one thing to do.. coffee, smoke, nap?



Yep..Morning again ,you were right Rose ,except Tea ,smoke,& Nap, Nice...


----------



## Keef

Made a mess yesterday !-- My RO system -( it's just a special set of filters that work of household water pressure)- make a gallon about every 15 minutes !-- Well yesterday I was filling a 35 gal box with RO water and forgot it was running !-- Remembered about it a little late !-- water everywhere !-- Hurting this morning probably from the clean up !-- left arm wasn't working very well either !- Caps are about to kick in !-- I'll be O.K. soon!


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 230680
. Caught this sitting in town when I got home today. Waiting on a siding for another train. Had nothing but passenger cars. I much prefer the whistle compared to the modern day train horn. That whistle is where country music came from.


----------



## Hippie420

Drool..........


----------



## yarddog

I know the rail line its taking. I could have gone down the road a few miles and waited for it.  I know a dirt road that crosses the tracks that has a curve in a heavily wooded area.  Over hanging trees. Would make an unreal picture to catch the steam locomotive coming out of the curve. 

This is why I love old stuff.  It's got style.  It's made to last.


----------



## Rosebud

Very cool train... I had to ask my husband if that was WV as the coal and the pollution going on at the plants...Looked like dupont chemical used to.
 Very cool engine.. like the bell.

Keef, you gotta get in shape man,,,, growing pot isn't easy.. Hope you are feeling ok.


----------



## mrcane

Whooo...Hoooo Thanks Y.D. Sure would have been nice to be there...Any idea what she was up to?


----------



## mrcane

So speaking of getting in shape I am going to attempt a ride to store on bike If my rear tire stays pumped up. Is 12-15 miles ea, way .So if I do not return please send ambulance.


----------



## Keef

I know I need to get in shape but I'm like a bicycle -- Two Tired !-- We were in the spare room last night talking about what was needed to turn it into a grow room !- Now that I'm supplying our medical needs maybe I can grow some real weed !  I promise to start moving more.!


----------



## checklist

So the diesel's could not handle the load, put some real muscle upfront.


----------



## Keef

Welcome to the O.F.C. Checklist !-- it says you're on a quest for knowledge !-- if it is knowledge about growing weed U seek -- U just hit the motherload !-- -- Left arm is still not working right but the thumb is !-- Got a couple days to heal up !-- U don't let RO water sit for at least 24 hours U have to chase the pH !-- Mane I bout got this water pharming down !-- Rose Growing weed is hard work but I got a side kick who helps !-- For a long time after my fall I had to carry the left arm around in a sling -- got pretty good at working with the one good arm !-- over using the left irritates the nerve root in one of the bulged disc in my neck !-- I let it rest a couple days and I'm good !  The caps really help !-- I complain about my aches and pains but I shouldn't even be able to walk and talk at the same time !-- I'm good !


----------



## checklist

Mostly bubble rain water.  Happy to here you kicked the odds Keef!  Great place here, thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Keef

U growing anything Checklist ?


----------



## checklist

2.5 gifted Blueberry ( 1 week and 2 weeks) and 3 AK48 (5 weeks) in amended soil. Between house stuff , work and lazy (relaxing), have not started the grow journal.  Now is a great time to start, thank you for the push Keef!


----------



## Keef

I run a Sea of Green rotation Aero under LEDs !-- I've been phasing out a Widow I been growing for over two years and the Tranquil Elephantizer is about to take over -- I 've got a couple Blueberry Blast X BPU bred by Umbra -- A normal one and one that came out the seed producing 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 -- Trips doesn't want to clone !-- and a Black Rose X GDP !-- I'm bringing in a Frankenplant the winter -- A tetraploid variety called the Storm from BillyBudd out of Canada -


----------



## yarddog

mrcane said:


> Whooo...Hoooo Thanks Y.D. Sure would have been nice to be there...Any idea what she was up to?


It was a local engine in Georgia. Was restored and is making a few runs along one of its original routes.   Called the 21st century of steam. Something Norfolk Southern is doing.


----------



## mrcane

Love the old steam, put in 30 somthin years Wo***** on locomotive Eng.s  But they were on Tugs.. 
  Oh Keef you take it easy one day at a time Been there Bro Lost the use of my left arm for about 18 months back when I was 19ish,Docs said that I would never move it again tricked  them Eh..  Dam Motorcycles or was it the 714s


----------



## WeedHopper

Potheads. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Cane took me a minute --been a long time since I saw those numbers in that order !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper sounds like the pot calling the kettle black to me !


----------



## Kraven

Ouch, broke my toe in the middle of the night, managed to kick the piss  outa the chest of drawers, hurt so bad went back to bed without using the bathroom. I looked at it  this morning and it was crooked so I pulled it back out straight....that  sorta pinched a bit...then went to work and by mid day, it was just  getting hard to walk on, came home around 6:30 and decided I better take  a look and really see how bad I dinged it up, yup did a fine job I did.


----------



## yarddog

Dang Kraven.  You don't do it halfway, do you?


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven did U have a religious experience when U pulled on it ?-- I don't think there is a good place to get hurt !-- For me it always seems to be the face !  Take care of yourself !


----------



## Kraven

Yea been 20 years since I last dinged them up good like that, last time I dropped a marble shelf on them. Oh well, it will heal.....Keef .....I think I might have pooped a little when I reset it.


----------



## Hippie420

Feel for ya, Krave. I've broken only two bones in my life, one just below the wrist and the other the bone just before the first toe bone. Jammed my toe that bad. One of the worst friggin pains I've ever experienced.

So I take it dinner and dancing is off for tonight?


----------



## Kraven

Yea hippie, smoking a bowl of the PK x Heri and it sure is taking the edge off it....gonna smart for the next few days.


----------



## Keef

First time I got my nose broke was in a Tae-Kwon-Do tourney !-- Fought a guy from Porta Rico -- I beat his fist and feet with my face for 2-2minute rounds !-- It was like fighting a fan !- every time I opened my eyes there was either a foot or fist hitting my face !-- Beat me like a redheaded stepchild !- After the fight my instructor just grabbed me by the nose and straighten it out !-- I saw a bright light at the end of a tunnel !--


----------



## Kraven

I want Rose to look at my toe, bet a little sympathy from her would go a long way :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my gosh, i hate looking at stuff like that.. .It makes me hurt and shiver... oh dear kraven. I don't s'pose you have iced it? Is it broken? I am glad you can't see my face, i look like i am looking at a something horrible... Man, i know that hurts.. It is times like this that I wish we could swear... I would say the word that starts with s and ends with hit..I am so sorry that happened to you.  Sheesh that hurts.

I had a neighbor that insisted on showing me every stitch she ever had.. I get week, this is why i am not a nurse.. Please ice that Kraven.


----------



## Keef

In the O.R. I used to help a poditrist fix feet !-- to keep that toe straight while it healed we would just drill a pin through the tip of the toe into the bone and thru the joint and into metacarpal bone - hold it straight until the fracture healed !-- I got a black and decker and a piece of metal coat hanger wire !-- I could swing by and hook U up !-- * Wouldn't hurt me a bit !


----------



## mrcane

Ouch Bro.. You wouldn't think it could hurt as much as it does ,to break ones toe!!!


----------



## Keef

Seriously Kraven why have U not put some cushion between them and taped it to the toe next to it ?  U know the drill !-- little morphine might help too !


----------



## Hippie420

That's all they did for my foot. He taped two toes together and told me to say off it for two weeks, and then to go easy on it. I asked him what "go easy" meant. He said, "You'll know."
He wasn't kidding. If I stayed on it too long, it felt like I'd broke the damn thing all over again.

Pain sucks. Bubble is good.


----------



## mrcane

I don"t know what kinda sky you all got tonight but that moon is like watch out,there be some crazy stuff happen this evening!!!


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippy -- I'm watching Archer reruns on FXX !- We overcast down here Cane !- been rain all around ! A front been moving thru !--my face loves it !-- NOT !


----------



## Hippie420

Sniper's moon.......

Love me some Archer!


----------



## Hippie420

I see dead people.........


----------



## DirtyDiana

Giggy, my condolences regarding the loss of your father. Just checking in & saw your post. I, too lost a family member recently.  The worse thing about aging is losing loved ones.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven, buck up! I've had worse places on my eyeball! Tape those toes together & get to work man! 
I'm a big Archer fan too Hipppie. Do you really see dead people, or were you just high?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc. I woke up way too early. Having coffee, thinking about starting a pot of soup in case we trim all day.  Mostly I should be smoking pot.

DD.nice to see you as always. Keef, i hope your face is ok this morning. That has to be pretty tough.


----------



## giggy

Hey everybody i'm still kick'n. Starting to calm down a bit. We will bury dad tuesday with military and masonic honors. Mom is doing ok but none of us have seen him since he passed. Just thought i would check in. Yall take care. Peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, toe still thumping. headed out to do the "W" thing again. Not gonna splint( other toes are a bit sore too) so 1000mg Ibuprofen and off to the races. Yea hippie this one is gonna hurt for the next two weeks fosure. Hope everyone has a good day, tropical wave coming in today so gonna get wet till Tuesday, hope to be home by the time it sets in.....got to work till 6. CU all then.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- How's the scissor hand Rose ?-- Peace be with U Giggy !-- D.D. -- had worse on my eyeball ?-- That's cold blooded !!- The man broke his foot !  Little sympathy would be nice !--  Not doing too good myself but this too shall pass !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Giggy glad that things are settling down for you..
  DD Must have been quite the broken Eye..?
  Rose another busy day with the scissors..
   And I need to smoke  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I am surfing the web to find glass jars that are 3/4 of a gallon. I got some last year with the latch that seals. love those.. can't find any yet.. 

Mrcane, not sure if we trim or not today.. It is getting smelly out there and pretty, hate to take them  down. The yard will look horrible. I will miss those beautiful plants. How did you do after your ride yesterday?  I think i need a nap.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads.. I have waked and baked to some OG. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Rose the ride went great, lite traffic, stopped by the river to watch salmon & have a hit.{both ways}
  Are you finding the old type canning jars Glass tops & rubber ring?? My mom had a whole basement full of them and gave them away,they are hard to find..


----------



## Keef

I might live but sometimes it gets hard to get back when U been knocked down this many times !-- I took some caps it'll get better !-- it's funny how smoking weed doesn't help me get back up but caps will !- Same weed !-- I would have been eating weed years ago if I had known !-- The temp this morning at daybreak was 75 might have to break out a jacket !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef hang in there cuz its still early.. 75 @ daybreak sweet, high 30s here, fall is upon us.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Beautiful morning. WeedHopper we just took a couple of true og's, that sounds like a good way to start the day.


----------



## Keef

I be alright Cane !-- On the first and 15 th I do my heavy pharming.  I've got my water drawn up and it's sat for over 24 hours -- I have 2 boxes to empty - clean , refill with nute water , put some babies in them and shove them back into bloom -- take cuts to fill the empty spots left in veg . -- The T.E. becomes the majority this time around !-- And it may be a sin but a month into bloom I start taking leaves for caps - My plants almost never get to finish before I've picked them to pieces for medicine and smoked whatever was left !-- but I keep shoving them into bloom it won't be long and I will have enough medicine !-- then -- I can grow weed the way the big boys and girls do !  Until then - despite the cops and cartels - I will find a way to grow my medicine !-- One day they gonna change this stupid a** law and Keef gonna show'm what he learned from the O.F.C. !


----------



## mrcane

Umbra  Great way to start the day indeed... As I was saying; Fall is upon us ,you can smell harvest in the air..!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Morning all, toe still thumping. headed out to do the "W" thing again. Not gonna splint( other toes are a bit sore too) so 1000mg Ibuprofen and off to the races. Yea hippie this one is gonna hurt for the next two weeks fosure. Hope everyone has a good day, tropical wave coming in today so gonna get wet till Tuesday, hope to be home by the time it sets in.....got to work till 6. CU all then.



That's just what a good nurse would do!  Years ago I was helping my husband add a room to the house. We were putting the framework up when he somehow dropped an entire wall section on my little toe; it was not pretty. Splinted it, put on a comfy house slipper, we nt to work & put a shoe cover on-- busted my butt for a 16 hour shift.  Went back & did it again the next evening. Broken toe hurts like a......  Well, I think you know Kraven! Hope I didn't pick on you too bad. Don't work too hard.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- How's the scissor hand Rose ?-- Peace be with U Giggy !-- D.D. -- had worse on my eyeball ?-- That's cold blooded !!- The man broke his foot !  Little sympathy would be nice !--  Not doing too good myself but this too shall pass !--



His TOE, not his whole foot! You men exaggerate; such wimps!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, I have to admit that I am envious! Such pretty plants; I would hate cutting them down too.  A toast to you:  may your yard look empty & your jars be full! 
Cane, a broken eye is the worst!


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Morning OFC. Beautiful morning. WeedHopper we just took a couple of true og's, that sounds like a good way to start the day.



I love all OG,s .....I know your stuff has to be killer. You are an excellent Grower.


----------



## Keef

Hey D.D.-- Sounds like U wear a cape and leap tall buildings in a single bound !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra !- I got questions !-- U were talking about how much nute solution U use in a soil less mix -- There's run off and all that exposed damn mix -- Where does the run off go and HOW do U deal with all that Humidity from the damp grow mix ?- What does the humidity run in the grow room ?-- I saw how Kraven got a layer of cat litter on the floor of his grow tent -- isn't that what that is Kraven ?--


----------



## bozzo420

I go into a lot of resale stores and find the flip top jars Rose. Usually 2 dollars each.


----------



## Keef

Learned something today !- I'm gonna listen to Bozzo and start looking for jars now !-- I don't need them NOW like some but I'm pretty sure I will !-- Umbra where's all that water go ??- U obviously have solved the problem !-- If U were moving enough air to control the humidity as the water evaporated the nutes would concentrate and U would have problems -- U don't!- That means at least a periodic flushing -- more water !-- ????-- inquiring minds want to know !--


----------



## Rosebud

I looked at good will a lot three years ago.. people beat me to it.

Here is a funny picture.. The new drying net... This just cracks me up... could it be any bigger?View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky

IKEA sell them super cheap
All sizes


----------



## Sweetmansticky

http://m.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=Jar&_=1443389938428


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, mixed some PK x Heri with some CK....(both freshly dried but not cured) am trying to get through the bowl, my face is numb, my mind is free and my darn toe does not ache.....wow man is it gonna be good when it cures.....oh my. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Sweetman, THANK YOU. that is the ONLY place in the world I didn't look.. That is it. Thank you.


----------



## Hippie420

Old Hen gets em from the local delli. One gallon, screw off lids, and used to be full of olives. A hot water and soap wash long enough to get the labels off and I've got free storage.

Did I mention I'm a cheap skate?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra !- I got questions !-- U were talking about how much nute solution U use in a soil less mix -- There's run off and all that exposed damn mix -- Where does the run off go and HOW do U deal with all that Humidity from the damp grow mix ?- What does the humidity run in the grow room ?-- I saw how Kraven got a layer of cat litter on the floor of his grow tent -- isn't that what that is Kraven ?--


 The a/c takes care of the run off. Have a dehumidifier as well. My rH is 36%. Runoff just runs on concrete floor. All the walls are sealed at the bottom. It evaporates in about an hour.


----------



## Hippie420

Damn! Looks like Yoop is gone forever. No more night owls.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Where's the pipe & weed. Got to get out and look at that Moon....
   :48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, took the day to rest the piggy, loading a bowl, drinking coffee and pulling fans off the buds, love the hang, dry, pull off fans, cut buds off and then pull a few crumbly sugars off and what your left with is all the goodness, no fuss..... no muss, did the CK in twenty minutes....and had a seed fall out to boot, what a nice gift she gave back.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven good idea resting that foot. When you hang you keep a fan running?


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.


----------



## Joe420Camel

I could totally see direct fan air for first day maybe even 2 
especially if you leave a lot of stem/trunk while you hang
:48:


----------



## Kraven

Yes a small 6" fan that clips on to the tent pole, I put it where the vent is to draw air into the tent and keep it circulating, never aim it at the hanging plants just use it to gently stir the air so the plants dry more evenly.


----------



## Rosebud

That is what I do, what kraven said. fan in the room, not directly on drying buds.

Good morning.. did you all see the moon? I had company over for dinner last night and we all went out and saw the red eclipsed moon over the pot... quit a site. 

Took down SLHxBD (purple haze)well, half of her. The rest will come down when it is warm enough to go outside. 45 degrees this morning. She is purple in her heart. just beautiful when looking with a loupe. 

So that pruning party i have scheduled for the tenth of october may be called off.. stuff is ready. 

Hope everyone is reasonably well this morning.  TIme to try out the C99!  join me?


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment 12074804_947187585349574_9173444772335920392_n.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

No one is talking????? what up peeps?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. My son and I were up early watering the plants and taking 1 of the pink King Louie 13th. Moon was awesome last night. Rose, I'll see your Cindy and raise you some SuperBlood kush.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Up. Wake & bake time for me. So much to do. So little will to do it! My cape is dragging today Keef!  I want one of those drying racks Rose! That's huge.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, Diana, i think we could stack small children on that thing. it is ridiculously huge.  I am sorry you are dragging, it is going around. All three dogs are asleep in this room, and the big ole boy almost 13 is snoring and it makes me want to join him.

good luck dd, sometimes there just isn't enough coffee or tea in the world to get moving.


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. !-- I might live !-- Umbra I asked about the water because I'm gonna be growing in the spare bedroom -- I took the carpet up long ago and haven't replaced it but  I can't have water running under the walls !-- Trying to figure out the best approach !-- With LEDs heat is not a problem -- How. Big are your grow containers ?-- Rose is that the small drying rack ?-- Didn't have enough coathangers ?


----------



## Keef

Rose how would U do it if U were gonna convert a spare bedroom into a grow room ?-- I can learn !-- My plan is use my pressent grow as a nursery/ clone station and my present bloom as veg -- then use the spare room as bloom -- I'm beginning to think soil might be my best choice !-- Umbra during my last battle with the spidermites-- I never found one on "Trips" !--plants on either side had a mild infestation but not Trips !-- Be sexing it this round !-- Still no clone but I can pull it back into veg !


----------



## bozzo420

2 plants down and drying ,slight mold started.. took the early . the other 5 Holland hopes are mold free and about 2 weeks away. The keef grow (2 white widows ) are next. Tomorrow night they will be coming down . some amber and they need to come down so the deep cheese will have more light in the greenhouse.
I just wonder how big the hopes would be if I had not boxed them in and tied them down. Monsters if alone
the 2 with mold were clones 1 vanilla kush and 1 fruity punch.


----------



## Keef

Go Bozzo !!-- I hope the Widow slaps U around !-- I brought the subject up about how to set that spare room up for a grow room !- The mighty RWS says U do what U know and don't tell me U can't grow big plants in aero !-- All there was to say was -- O.K. !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What up O.F.C. !-- I might live !-- Umbra I asked about the water because I'm gonna be growing in the spare bedroom -- I took the carpet up long ago and haven't replaced it but I can't have water running under the walls !-- Trying to figure out the best approach !-- With LEDs heat is not a problem -- How. Big are your grow containers ?-- Rose is that the small drying rack ?-- Didn't have enough coathangers ?


 In that case, put the plants on a table. NCH uses plastic corrugated roof panels on a table with wheels, there is a slight angle tilt to it that has a plastic gutter that empties into a bucket.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i would buy a couple of bags of foxfarm ocean forest and plant in 5 gallon smart pots. I would get saucers for under the pots and then a tray under that. Like a cookie sheet.  I would use worm castings as a top coat in veg and I would use bat guano in flower. I would use micorrazie (sp) and feed with worm water or teas if needed.
That is it in a nutshell, i don't think you want to make your own soil and this is a great way to go.  Veg for 6 weeks or so and flip..


----------



## Keef

It's true !-- They really do make THC Gummy Bears !--


----------



## Hippie420

Green Santa show up already?


----------



## Keef

He was in and out fore I knew it !-- Strawberry ?-- There IS no flavor that can cover up that taste !-- that's one of the coolest things I ever saw !-- Maybe one day Texas be free too !  --  and they got these things look like big brown pills that smell like concentrated weed !-- crumble a little in a pipe get U real high when U smoke it !-- We don't have that kinda stuff !-


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, got some more gear from a respected breeder, he let me name the strain and sent me both of the pheno's Frosty and the Fat. I'm excited. Giggy hang in there, you in my thoughts. So I can add NSA Fat and NSA Frosty to my stable of gear. Here is the back story on the strains if anyone is curious.


"NSA = Natural Stoney Additive

Named 9/16/15 By Kraven -

Some background info, this cross, NL x ABT, started out with a circa 2001 NL spring mix from Abnormal seeds. These were grown out in 2002, along with the NL, there was a multitude of different genetics in the room, one being the strain Aurora Bubble Tooth, ( Aurora Indica x Bubblegum x Sweet Tooth #3 ) made by JLP ( Jeffery Lee Pedimore ), as luck would have it, those all were males.

The best ABT male was then used to pollinate the entire room and the 2 NL , fat and frosty, and we have the NLxABT.......

So... this strain was never given a proper name, maybe you would like to help name the strain? I'll send you a grip of both the fat and the frosty to try out for yourself.."


----------



## yarddog

Congrats  Kraven.  Always getting the killer deals with beans.  
You know your doing alright when you get free samples and they let you name it!!


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> He was in and out fore I knew it !-- Strawberry ?-- There IS no flavor that can cover up that taste !-- that's one of the coolest things I ever saw !-- Maybe one day Texas be free too ! -- and they got these things look like big brown pills that smell like concentrated weed !-- crumble a little in a pipe get U real high when U smoke it !-- We don't have that kinda stuff !-


 I think Green Santa is turning around and heading back your way:huh:


----------



## Keef

Love that Green Santa dude !--  Next time I think I should read the destructions on the Gummy Bear package -- too late this time !-- - That'll work ya'll !-- Texas ain't ready for dis !


----------



## Rosebud

took down the SLHXBD (purple haze)today. there is a big hole in my yard....Good night now...lol


----------



## mrcane

Good evening all had a busy day , had an old sliding glass door hanging around so made a wind break with them and some 4x4 framing...then biked 10 mi round trip to store.
  Thanks all for the drying tip with the fan..  
  Rose beautiful Pic of the moon..  Lota talk about Santa Baby!! 
     I gotta get high.:48:


----------



## BrendanV

It's good to be back, i missed this sight.


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody. We will bury dad today. I have seen friends and family i haven't seen in years, but sad for the reason. Tomorrow we will head home. Yall take care, peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Keep on Rockin in the Free World !--


----------



## yarddog

I see the gummy bear didn't kill you.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- I ain't real good at reading instructions !-- Seems they's 10 doses in that Gummy Bear !!- So I don't know how much is in a Gummy head but it's enough !-- Bad Boy was on it's way to my boy when the wife said WAIT !-- But - it was too late to wait !-- Chased it with some coconut oil !- Lit me up !-- Cuz them Yanks be making some fine hash too !-- Took me back to another time !-- I got up this morning and hit it again !-


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Chilly this morning


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, peace to you and your family on this hard day. 

Umbra, chilly here too 43 I think. Good day to trim.  Would you let those LA's go a little amber? They are solid cloudy now.. but things are moving fast around here...crazy.

Sounds like you had very gummy bear experience Keef... Ya'll be careful...yeah right, keef be careful..never mind.. have fun.

Good morning brendan, welcome back to mp, you were here before my time. nice to have old members come home.


----------



## Keef

Forgot my manners !-- Brendan glad to have U around !-- Gonna hit 90 here again today !-- Yeah !- Rose I do need supervision at times !-- Kraven when U firing up that cloner ?--


----------



## Keef

I got room !-- Think maybe it's time to get on ball and get those Tetraploid seed and find out if he selling the truth or a lie !--- Trips and the normal B.B. are moving to bloom tommorrow to be sexed !- if either is a girl it takes over for my pink line Widow !-- A boy will be bred to My black line Widow and the T.E. just for kicks !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Morning O.F.C.   Giggy Peace be with you Bro...
  Chilly out this morning here also, getting into upper 30s at night.
 Keef you are sounding lively this Morning....Those Gummies work Eh..


----------



## Keef

I'm doing O.K. Cane !--We did an experimental treatment with some stuff called Harpin Proteins (Axiom) last night as a final mop up on any spidermites that may have escaped the Neem oil !-- Treated with Neem oil and two weeks later the eggs hatch !-- I've got to see the life cycle of these Bastids -- when they hatch they almost clear !-- They be back one day and I'll be waiting !


----------



## Rosebud

I really hate neem oil. I have had good luck with SNS, http://sierranaturalscience.com/natural-pesticides/
You have to follow the directions on the package, every third day? i can't remember but it makes them leave. love that stuff.


----------



## Keef

I do not like Neem oil either Rose - it stinks !- I have to have the boss take a look !-- I want several options so they don't develop resistance to one !-- Trips - the B.B. Umbra bred seems naturally resistant !- haven't found one on it yet !-- Hope it's a girl !  I like the way it grows !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer be stepping right up !--


----------



## umbra

the SNS product I've used, uses rosemary oil extract


----------



## Keef

Umbra I had aeroponic rosemary plant growing in every box with the weed !-- Bastids got on the weed anyway !-I don't have any faith in rosemary as a repellant anymore !- I think a good night time spray of water with a little bit of castille soap should work !-- Bugs breathe thru their skin -- a soap film should kill them !-- Anything that covers them in a film should suffacate the Bastids !


----------



## yarddog

I'm glad I don't have any outdoor.  I bet it has barely gotten below 70% humidity in 5 days or so.   It's been misting off and on now for three days.   I'd have bud rot for sure.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Hello all. Sorry for your loss giggy.


----------



## bozzo420

seed widow is hanging keef.  2 little buds got nuked.....pretty darn good bro


----------



## yarddog

Bozzo gots him some seeds!


----------



## bozzo420

yardog it rained here all night. got 5 mold resistant Holland hopes outside. I'm hoping there good. 3 fans going on them .


----------



## yarddog

It's still misting now.   Light drizzle.  It's so wet. The shop floor has moisture on it from the air.  All my tools are getting surface rust. Papers feel soggy and soft.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo who's the Daddy ?


----------



## bozzo420

no I had one seed white widow and one clone white widow. the keef grow. a side by sid comparison. Looks like the seed one is going to win.


----------



## bozzo420

but this deep cheese is going to gross more than both together. I have never seen a plant look so poor and spindly growing up. long side limbs  10 feet tall. now them spindly arms look like dust mops. bloomed right out.


----------



## bozzo420

and keef the ww kicked my butt


----------



## Hippie420

Quick question for you breeders: How's the best way to harvest the seeds? Do you cut the buds and let 'em dry, then poke 'em out with a toothpick, or do it as soon as they're chopped?


----------



## Keef

I never did a straight seed grow Hippy !-- Get it real dry and thrash it ?--Go Bozzo !--


----------



## Keef

I'm sexing those 2 Blueberry Blast one may be male and if So --I'm gonna keep a piece in veg. !-- I've noticed a serious need for a weed stud or 2 up in here !--


----------



## Keef

Air temp is 84 water temp 84 !-- this is fall ?


----------



## Hippie420

Don't really want to thrash 'em, 'cause I do want to keep most of the trichomes on 'em. Guess I'll do the toothpick method unless someone comes up with a better idea. Gotta be someone on here that's done it before.


----------



## umbra

Seeded buds, I make into bubble. I just break the dried buds up and let the seeds dry out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hippie420

Bubble and seeds was the whole idea. You answered my question as far as dry verses fresh. Thanks!


----------



## Rosebud

I have never seeded a whole plant. I do pre flowers and get about 50-100 seeds off the plant and I just sit down with a branch and pop them out one at a time. I find it kinda zen and relaxing.

When you do preflowers the seeds are all on the same level so easy to spot.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Hippy !-- Bubble ,Bubble Cuz -- time to break out the cement mixer and do that thing U do !-- Not cold enough yet is it ?-- U got to tell us bout that new thing U gonna do !


----------



## Keef

Rose Zen ?-- I could use some of that !-- I went to pick up pizza and the delivery dude had just left for parts unknown with my pie !--- Inside I wanted to shoot the place up but I just smiled and waited for my free pizza !-- Got a nice buzz -- belly is full !-- Had worse irritations on my eyeball !  Hippy just how many seed U expect to get? -- soup can full ?-- coffee can full ?--  What is they anyway ?


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, you know me well, Cuz. I'll be fillin' up a kiddie pool and lettin' her freeze. Add an ice pic and you've got free ice.

Supposedly, the key to making the bubble "wax" is only using buds and only letting it spin for ten minutes. Then, you're supposed to use all the grades of bags and keep the goodies separated. Let 'em drip for a minute or two and check 'em in a cooler with dry ice. Dry ice last longer when you've got a nice cold Michigan winter making the outdoors a walk in freezer.

Test each batch (no problem!) and note which one melts. There's the goodies!

Umbra, I just left the one and only male out in the pot pen. Looks like he figured out what he was for, for sure.


----------



## Kraven

Finally got the two PK x Heri Down and found close to thirty good seeds. Found the few nanners in the CK of all places, got a few seeds off her too, so now it have a really interesting cross (PK x Heri) x Critical Kush.


----------



## Keef

Just got an e-mail from The Gloman !-- Said he just tried to make a long post and it failed to load !-- I was worried bout him hadn't heard anything for months !-- Said he was going to bed and would check in tommorrow !-- I haven't seen the pics !-- I'm excited he got clones of that Widow - T.E. cross  I thought was gone !--


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, pretty boring around here about this time of morning.........


----------



## DirtyDiana

Awake. Watching stupid stuff on TV. Just spent about an hour killing some spider mites (spit, spit) in my grow. It's not a bad infestation, just a few here & there. But, I know to stay on top of those monsters.


----------



## yarddog

Ok,  
have you ever wondered what that voice inside your head would sound like?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Y.D. that voice or those voices....??
   Lets  Have a hit....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Hit me !-- slept in !-- gotta find my pipe !-- where's my coffee cup ?--


----------



## yarddog

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C.  Y.D. that voice or those voices....??
> Lets  Have a hit....:48:


You know that voice yiu hear when your talking to yourself in your mind.  I'm assuming it's normal??   Maybe I shouldn't have said anything.  Lol


----------



## mrcane

Yep think we all hear voices just some more than others...Jezzz my ol tells me I can't hear anything.


----------



## Keef

Man ya'll all up in my yard when U be talking about the mind voices and stuff !-- When I shattered my face in that fall -- I lost my place as band director of the mind !-- but then one day I made friends with the monster living under my bed and learned to get along with the voices in my head !  Rhianna wrote that song Monster about it !-- They's even a smart brother up in my mind - sometimes !-- Anyway the thing that  brought it all back together was weed !-- Found out they all like to get high !--


----------



## mrcane

Well another busy day, off to the morning workout ,got docs app.today for new MMJ card.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- I asked Stank about a price on those seed and haven't heard back -- Was he just talking trash or do U think he really will hook ole Keef up ?-- I can find another way he he has a problem with it !-- One of those voices in my head will not shut up untill we have some tetraploid seed !  --


----------



## Rosebud

I think Stank will do it if he can. He is a busy guy. write him back and ask him. He is an up front guy. Really, ask him.

So i just smoked a sample of Instant cookies from outdoors. Oh dear. It is too good and needed to come out a few days ago. They are the two really wide shrubs out there. 

Harvest so far has beaten me up. I went to the trainer yesterday and slept the rest of the day and night. How ya supposed to harvest when ya sleep all day. Got stuff to do today and probably won't get to it.. I need a live in helper that doesn't have a life. lol


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- I'll PM again !-- I'll still rounding up the money just don't know how much I need !- - Yo Dog - Got that inside grow working ?-- U ever think about growing some Widow ?  I hope to get a cut back from that Widow- T.E. cross !-- but if I lay hands on seed to a true tetra I may end up growing it exclusively!-- Once those seed cross the Canadian Border and I verify it's a terra -- I'm gonna forget where it came from and what it is !-- He calls it "The Storm"-- if that's the one I want ?---- What's the O.F.C. gonna call it ?--- Cause I know some of ya'll will end up with a cut or seed !--


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra -- I think I figured out the plan for converting that spare room into a grow room !-- I was told I'll be growing aero with LEDs -- I'll be drilling the lids on my boxes with 6 -- 4 inch holes to hold 4 inch baskets !--they won't always have to be full I can move plants from box to box as needed for light coverage !- I was told there will be 24 boxes in that room !-- I think I can get more in there !-- Do a rotation moving about 25 % of capacity to bloom every 2 week's or so !-- So I don't get smothered with a single heavy harvest !-- turn it into hash oil and make a product with the oil !-- edibles are off the table !-- U can't cover up that taste !-- Yes I'm after tetra oil !-- That should scare U !


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> Ok,
> have you ever wondered what that voice inside your head would sound like?



Actually, I have wondered that. Surely it sounds different than my actual voice, right?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Looks like my girls survived the mite(spit, spit) treatment. No pity! Little buggars gettin high at my expense!  Rose, how much does that job pay?


----------



## umbra

Keef it sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## yarddog

DD, I think my mental voice is softer and not as deep.  Also has a more measured, slower sound.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie, your male was a Chernobyl right? and I gave ya one Holland's hope  too I think. Now that would be some bomb seeds. They are both mold resistant.


----------



## bozzo420

call that one hippie hope


----------



## Keef

Hey D. D. !-- hates me some spidermites too !-- Yep Umbra !- That's the plan !-- $50 each to build each box -- $150 LED for each - - So around $5,000 total cost ( need a window A/C unit to drop the temp at night and a couple fans )--Plus one of them CO 2 desk top hash oil machines U told me about -- another $3,500 for it !-- -- Maybe $10,000 total cost !-- Not really that bad for a business start up cost !-- do it in 4 installments !-- Producing solventless shatter out the most potent thing I can lay hands on !-- I just hope there will be a market !- dat's a joke ya'll !-- O.F.C. done created a monster named Keef !-- Just blow the dam whistle and watch me work !


----------



## Hippie420

Nope. The male was a Chemdog91 x the Sugar. The Chernobyl has the biggest buds in the pen. The dog bred every gal in the pen. I'll keep 'em all separate when it comes seed harvesting time. This could be interesting. I'm no breeder by a long shot, but even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.

Cuz, you've got email.


----------



## Keef

Got the pharming done !-- Gambled and took 7 cuts off Trips and sent the root stock to bloom !-- If it's a girl I can pull it back into veg and clone the Hell out of it like I do !-- Treated the cuts this time with rooting solution !-- Moved a small group to bloom !-- Building back up !- again !


----------



## Keef

Smoking by myself ?-- Rose I want to get some of that seed starting soil I saw on your grow journal to start these tetra seed in -- It's not like I can go to Lowe's or Home Depot and ask what would be a good seed starting medium for Pot seed !-- Just like the old days I'm stuck with asking questions about my "tomatos"-- Do they ship that stuff ?- -- Don't need but a small bag !-- 3 inches tall they go in cups and collars and into an aero box with they roots hanging and they mine !--


----------



## Kraven

Evening y'all, toes hummin' today...had a code so ya know....run as fast as you can, we tried, we failed. t'was the will of God. Smoking some PK x Heri and getting my mind blown.....got an extra bonus, the CK threw a few nanners so I have about 30 Critical Kush x (PK x Heri). The combination of the two should be epic as both smokes are strong and narcotic in nature. Gonna update the grow thread, ...took the GTH #9 down today and rearranged the flower tent.


----------



## Keef

Sorry Kraven !-- U still got some circulation in that toe ? -- I think it's great that some peeps grew a few seed this year !-- I get a male from those 2 Blueberry Blast I'm sexing -- I'll put him outside and when he's in full bloom I'll arrange a date with him and my girls !-- I do hope I can have a clone in veg. for later !-- I hope I get a cut of that Widow -- T.E. cross the wife bred back from the Gloman to work with !-- The man up there revegging a Strawberry Rhino for like the fourth time !-- Some of ya'll know what S.R. I'm talking about !--


----------



## bozzo420

so hippie ya going to have me some females next spring? the Chernobyl is very mold resistant ,so one of those would be killer. last year my Chernobyl was in the greenhouse with 3 other plants.    they all got the mold ,but the Chernobyl never  got it. I was impressed. and one of the hippie hopes. Lol..   both of those would be great mothers for outdoor growers clones around you. market them as mold resistant clones .my Holland Hopes are mold negative. all of them. I'm so happy to still have outdoor plants in October.  Do you like my name? Hippie Hopes.


----------



## bozzo420

and your Chernobyl came back from the dead ,garbage can retrieval So it would be "sweet Lazarus dog"  right?


----------



## Keef

Was that the daddy ?-- Hippy - I remember U talking about that plant !-- Bozzo he might be growing some T.E. too !-- She'd make a great Mom !-- I'd like to see what someone else could do with it !


----------



## Hippie420

Sounds as good as any, Bozzo. If'n I get viable seeds outta the gals, you're more than welcome to share!

Got to get off my lazy arse and get the grow room cleaned out and ready. I'm gonna cut some clones off a select few. Should have some big bushy mommas by the time you get back in the spring.


----------



## Hippie420

Anybody know what the going price for a gram of bubble hash is?


----------



## Kraven

? wouldn't that be sorta of location specific?

~wicked grin~


Had to give ya a hard time Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420

Yup! Just curious what it's going for around the country.

How 'bout your neck of the woods?


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know about bubble..but this is what we have at my only place.
Rocket
Hashish 
Pureesense
Rocket's CBD oil is extracted using pure, supercritical CO2 for maximum potency and safety. Each syringe contains 10mg of oil, enough for ten 1mg oral doses. This type of oil is sometimes called "Full extract" or "Rick Simpson Oil."

Each batch professionally tested by Analytical 360 and results labeled on packaging.
     $60 - Each

Add To Order
Dry sieve hashish is incredibly potent and super smooth. Sprinkle a little on top of your favorite meds for an extra kick, mix it into food or smoke/vaporize it directly for one of the most pure medical cannabis experiences available.
     $60 - Tin (2g)

Add To Order
Kief 
Wild Wild Weed
Monk Hash 
Far West Productions
Kief is pure cannabis trichomes in powder form and can be used just like dry sieve hashish. Sprinkle a little on top of your favorite meds for an extra kick, mix it into food or smoke/vaporize it directly for one of the most pure medical cannabis experiences available. 

Blended kief is a good choice for every day use.
Lemon Skunk & Alaskan Thunder are Sativa dominant.
      $20 Alaskan Thunder - Vial (1g)

Add To Order
This exceptionally potent, dark hashish will take your breath away. Sprinkle a little on top of your favorite meds for an extra kick, mix it into food or smoke/vaporize it directly for one of the most pure medical cannabis experiences available.
   $20 - Vial (1g)

Add To Order


----------



## Keef

Most people down here wouldn't even know what U was talking about !-- I would imagine it would be pretty good hash too !-- I saw your red cement mixer !-- I hope U save room for some T.E. !-- I don't think there's gonna be anymore seed cause their mother died !-- I expect to be working this tetra thru the spring and summer before I can share -- it's supposed to have a low clone rate !-- One day Hippy !-- when the federal law changes -- I'll take all the bubble U can make !  -- How else can I stock my beach pharmacy !-- I can't grow enough to stock a pharmacy by myself !  --


----------



## Keef

I'm making a list Rose !--- Where's the e-cig juice ?-- I know dis one pot pharmer got a Flower Tower running 24/7 !-- I think this year been berry, berry good to him !


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippy U asked what a gram of bubble hash cost in different parts of the country ?-- down here it would cost U about 6 months in jail !


----------



## Hippie420

Thought they had an express lane to Death Row for it down your way.


----------



## Hippie420

Got a buddy of mine begging for me to sell him eight grams. Already gave the greedy bastard two for free. He claims he's down to 14 grams of stash, but I know him better. If he claims 14, you can safely double it.

Tried to get him to let me build him a pot pen. Tried to set him up on his third indoor grow. Even offered to teach him how to grow it the right way (hydro), but NO! He want's my goodies!


----------



## yarddog

Teach a man to fish. You've given this guy every chance to learn to support himself.  Don't be victim of leaching.

That said,    
Give me some bubble while your at it!!!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C  Ya Hip send us all some. Went to see Doc Yesterday said that he does not do MMJ cards anymore. Says that he believes that I am better off using it that the Pharm,drugs But since the laws changed you can buy it any where, he is not prescribing it.
 Think it has to do with the clinic he belongs to. Wasn't six months ago he said that If it helped ,the only thing he wanted me to do was grow my own...Big change in direction!!


----------



## yarddog

Way to go Oregon!   Legalized!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hippy sounds like that lepracaun -- Everybody always trying to get his lucky charms !--  Oregon rolled over ?-- Another one bites the dust !-- Gonna have to change federal law before Texas rolls over !-- but when it does I be waiting !-- Oh !- Texas has a legal mmj law !--U can use it if the Doctor prescribes it but a doctor can't prescribe it !-- Bastids !-- I got some payback coming for all the ducking and dodging the Po-Po I had to do over the years !-- I got no problem buying ,selling trading weed !  Except for the law !- --


----------



## Hippie420

Same thing here in the mitten, Cuz. A doctor can recommend it, but they can't prescribe it. Total horse dookie.

47 balmy degrees this morning. Supposed to get up to a sweltering 61. Love this state, but I HATE the cold.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC

mrcane we are in such trouble here for medical... I got my license this last summer and i know they won't be issuing them like this again. Next year we get 4 plants. bid deal.. BUT if your using legal pot then you can't grow... i don't get it.  Let me get this straight, we can buy who know what kind of stuff at a legal dispensary but we can't grow our own legally... only medical can grow and only a quarter of what we have been allowed for years.  It gives me a headache how bad they screwed our medical. 

Taking my first hit of purple haze right now!... A bit harsh, no cure.. YUM... I might live.
Ok, good morning.


----------



## Keef

I'll have to check the local news this afternoon .-- When Colorado went legal -- There was a traffic jam headed north from the border !-- Hauling brickweed !--Everyone can't afford fine weed but still want a toke or two !-- I think when a pharmer harvests and still has weed from the previous harvest they should market what's left !-- U saw the prices Rose posted from that weed store !-- There should be a place to wholesale excess !-- Or at least do some trading !-- Hippy could get off some of his excess and pay for a week in the Caribbean during the winter every year !-- Just because we all enjoy growing , don't me it can't at least a profitable hobby !-- I have NO shame about my plans !-- I'm gonna grow weed and make a lot of money Doing it !--When the law changes !--I hope I can find a market way far away from here !-- Keep it all on the down low !--


----------



## mrcane

I don't get it, you can buy it anywhere, but can not grow it?? Well didn't want to have to do it, but will just have to visit the right Doc....


----------



## Rosebud

It is 150 dollars of rip off for the license. I like The Hemp and Cannabis Foundation. they make calls to my little town. The money for the license is worth it for me to no be paranoid. 
Oh there is another way to grow in a " collective garden" then the government will come in and do random checks and we have to bar code our plants and track them to where they end up.. for me it would be bar coding rso.. and my neighbor that gets a lot of my grow cause she helps me harvest.  that is not something i am interested in doing.


----------



## Keef

Speeding is against the law too but most do it anyway !-- Plant limits are like speed limits more of a suggestion !-- They are not going to stop the new Green Wave economy !-- I saw the prices on weed on that show about Colorado legal weed shops !-- $35 a GRAM for weed !-- I'm all over this !- I know for sure which side of that transaction I want to be on !


----------



## bozzo420

yep I'll be voting no if it's going to be that way here.


----------



## mrcane

Really it's not about the $$ for me. I just want to be left alone and grow my own.. As I grow most my own Veggies.
 Keef check out Allbud.com will give you Wash. despensarys and prices..


----------



## Rosebud

I believe that black market is still much cheaper.


----------



## mrcane

Sure is Rose ..Nicer weight to the bags also also.


----------



## Keef

I like what Umbra has done with that garage grow room !-- I know after they paid a visit to Yoop he quit growing outside !-- I'm not near as paranoid as I was growing outside !-- I think these polyploids are the future of weed pharming so I gotta get some !-- It's the same process they used to make seedless watermelons !-- Haven't U ever wondered how they have seed that U plant but the melons that grow from those melons have no seed !-- Where did them seed come from if the melons don't have seed !-- It's because they are triploid -- That means they sterile and can't be fertilized so no seed !-- Sounds to me like they growing sensamillia melons !-- Could this process be used on weed ?-- Hell Yeah it can and is being done !-- and I'm all over it !-- This thing I'm after isn't top shelf weed !-- It's on a whole nother level !-- more THC out of same grow space ??- No brainer !


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, we are home. went and checked my plants and the big ghost train haze #9 must come down. having a problem with rot on it but not the bush gth. the others seem to be ok.


----------



## Hippie420

Weed's going for ten bucks a gram around here.

It cost me $65 bucks for the doctor and $100 to the state for my card, and it's good for two years. Think I've got to re-up by March of next year.

I think it's a joke. I can go to a regular doctor for free, get all kinds of pharma poison for a small co-pay, and Blue Cross foots the bill! Not interested in spending my Golden Years as a damn pill junkie, though. All I want to do is knock down the pain level. Too much to ask?


----------



## yarddog

Welcome back giggy.


----------



## mrcane

Welcome back Giggy...How you doing Bro.?


----------



## Keef

Welcome back Giggy !-- There's nothing any of us can say that will help but maybe we can distract U some !-- Back in the day I used to middle man for 3 dealers !-- Worked nicely I must say !-- I simply busted a 1/4 pound into 5 equal bags -- I told the dealer this one is for U !- I want this much for the other 4 !-- Sometimes they be back several times a weekend !-- I always left room for them to make some money to go with they free bag !-- We was all happy !--


----------



## Rosebud

Welcome home giggy. We missed ya.

Hippie420 says:
I think it's a joke. I can go to a regular doctor for free, get all kinds of pharma poison for a small co-pay, and Blue Cross foots the bill! Not interested in spending my Golden Years as a damn pill junkie, though. All I want to do is knock down the pain level. Too much to ask?
__________________

EXACTLY! I hate big pharma more every day. You wouldn't believe what a doctor told me about statins yesterday and how they were put on the market. BAD.  We have all been made more sick by all these drugs to make the big pharma rich.   Pot will do the same thing as a lot of those pills.


----------



## mrcane

In the past year I have been able to get off two different drugs, one a narcotic. not to say my blood pressure has been that of a runner.. All Since I started using MJ regularly..Past job did not allow me to smoke.


----------



## Keef

What Rose said !!-- So we gonna sit around and let government and big pharm stop us ?--- I grow weed !-- it's a joy and it'll pay the bills !-- Two things can be true !  -- I don',t trust government and big pharm if that makes me an Outlaw -- So Be It !


----------



## Rosebud

My bp was 100/60 yesterday at the doc's... stonded rosebud?? Tired? yes.


----------



## mrcane

As my wife put it, were going to do it anyway...


----------



## mrcane

It is warming up here nice ,I must take my tea out on the patio with a nice fatty...


----------



## Keef

I kinda thought weed as a medicine was just a justification for getting high until I started eating it !-- Then I got online and started studying this special weed we grow !-- I even read the old science papers!-- I'm a believer now !-- There may even be other beneficial compounds in weed that we don't even know about yet !  -- Cane - I got off morphine blood pressure meds and muscle relaxers !-- Weed is all I need !-- I waiting on a call to pick up a couple ounces of brickweed for Cannacaps !-- it makes decent caps when decarbed !-- I would rather eat it and save my weed for smoking !-- Won't be long until bloom is full again !-- Dam spidermites !--


----------



## Keef

$100 an Oz.!


----------



## Rosebud

I just checked my grow. looks like I cookies is coming down today... she is HUGE, not looking forward to it.


----------



## mrcane

Whoo Hoo beautiful out, neighbor stopped by had some Killer bud... Sheeeet and I was going to ride my bicycle into town for a Noon  Chi Gong class...  
There ya go Rose, another day of trimming.


----------



## Keef

94 this afternoon low of 76 tonight !-- I'd have to be high to get on a bicycle !-- but I heard a song that says "When I'm F***ed up -- That's the real me "-- I am and Nope -- No bike ride for me !-- That's why Jesus invented the motor and gasoline !--


----------



## yarddog

I put 1,500 miles on a bike in 8 months when I was in the half way house. Said I would only ride if it was self propelled now.  I will say, my legs was like iron.  I could peddle a beach cruiser for three days without stopping.


----------



## bozzo420

white widow 

View attachment widow (1).JPG


----------



## umbra

Beautiful bozzo.


----------



## Keef

Go Bozzo !-- Dog it only cost $7 for me to get out of jail !-- Well a black eye, busted lip and wrists mangled by the handcuffs and $7 !  -


----------



## yarddog

Took me 28 months, and the worthless lawyer I paid to "represent" me.


----------



## Keef

I have seen law enforcement from both sides Dog !-- Back in the early seventies I was a military policemen for 2 years !--This was before the had SWAT !-- I was the Po-Po sniper in what they called a ready reaction force !-- I could shoot the hair off a knats a** without drawing blood !-- Never had to pull the trigger !-- Worked close security for President Ford- Casper Weinberger lots of the dignitaries of the day !-- Fought in the race riots !-- I was proud of what I had done !-- Getting handcuffed and having my face slammed into the car hood several time made me ashamed of that I had ever been Po-Po !-- I quit being Po-Po when I realized I had become judge , jury and executioner !--


----------



## Keef

He practiced his karate on an 8 year old girl and almost killed her !- I almost beat him to death just needed another second or two when they pulled me off him !-- That was my last day to wear a badge !  No I didn't get in trouble !- I got an award !-- Last  I heard he was still in intensive care so there's a good chance I got the job done !


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo, that is just beautiful.


----------



## Keef

Umbra !-- I got a cut from "Trips" to root !-- Had to use rooting solution !-- Don't need any rooting solution on the T.E. or Widow !-- Trips went to the bloom room yesterday !- got my fingers crossed and my eyes open !-- Surely one of 2 Blueberry Blast will be a girl !--


----------



## Rosebud

keef about medical just being for fun? I used to think that, now I think we were self medicating when we were young. It worked. The first time i smoked pot at 17. I said, this is for me.  I just wish i hadn't stopped for 30 years to raise kids.


----------



## Keef

Same with me Rose when I was 18 !-- but I never quit !-- but I didn't start eating it until year or so ago !--- Smoke a joint on the way to work -- slip out at lunch for a quick burn then one on the way home.!-- Showed up for the job interview in N.O. stoned so they would think that was just the way I was !-- Anyone can scrub for open heart surgery but can U do it stoned ?-- I could !-- I was always the calm one in the room !  The mindbending doctor ask for an example of what kind stress came with my job !-- I said " How's about -- Hurry up you're killing my patient !


----------



## Keef

I apologize !-- There are some stories that shouldn't be told -- sometimes I cross the line !-- I'll be more careful !


----------



## yarddog

Nothing out of line to me.   But I've been called insensitive more than a few times.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> keef about medical just being for fun? I used to think that, now I think we were self medicating when we were young. It worked. The first time i smoked pot at 17. I said, this is for me. I just wish i hadn't stopped for 30 years to raise kids.


 When I was married and my oldest son was 5, one day he asked me, " How come you and my Uncle smoke those green flowers?" The DARE program was started in the town I lived in and they started the hate when he was in kindergarten. After that, I knew I had to keep things under wraps. After the divorce, with the boys with me all the time, I would stand on the toilet and blow the smoke into the exhaust vent. I did that for 16 years. Very funny when I look back on it.


----------



## Keef

I went the honest route Umbra but maybe I shoulda blew it out the bathroom vent --- My daughter came to live with the wife and I after we married when she was 12 -- I had her every summer and most holidays before that !-- We got along great until she went to college and then suddenly daddy was a low life criminal !-- So I was there when my first grandchild was born but I was told of the second a week after she was born !-- We've never met !-- The daughter doesn't want her children exposed to my way of life !-- One day we'll meet and momma gonna have some 'splaining to do !-- Don't feel bad for me !-- I didn't raise her to repay me !-- She became an Engineer and has a great life !-- If this is the price to be paid !-- I'll pay it !


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 230840
Do you see this!?  Walked in the piggly wiggly to pick up dinner and spotted these.  Imagine the kind that eat this.  It's that kind of Hick down here.


----------



## mrcane

I Made It back only had to stop once to puff a bowl..
  Bozzo that be beautiful.
 Mane Y.D.Been long time since I have been in a Piggly Wiggly Never mind Brains & Milk Gravy...Long ago I did try some brains & eggs No Thanks .But head cheese is not to bad..


----------



## Keef

Dog - Don't be talking bad about Hicks !-- I resemble that remark !-- Growing up we either hunted it - caught it out the river or raised it in a pen !-- Veggies came from the one acre garden we worked by hand !-- I will not shell beans or peas to this day !--I can skin just about anything and run a trotline too !-  Don't mean I have to anymore !-- Bet my high school Ag. teachers woulda never guessed I'd be growing aeroponic weed under LED light one day ! Who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## giggy

brains and eggs, yum yum, but i haven't had it is years.


----------



## mrcane

What was that sausage we use to eat down there something like Boodang?????


----------



## Keef

Giggy what's up Cuz ?-- Did ya'll know - Giggy and I grew up not very far from each other !


----------



## umbra

We have more cows and cowboys in Cali than in Texas, but good barbeque is still hard to find. About the only sausage you can find here is chorizo. There not into Bratwurst or other sausages.


----------



## Keef

Boudin !-- a spicy Rice and pork sausage !-- Cane -- How U know about boudin ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra - I know BBQ !-- Grilling is not the same thing !-- I 'll smoke à brisket for 12-14  hours at about 200 -220 degrees with  my dry rub and serve my sauce on the side !-- Make U cry it's so good !


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's, three pages....you old farts were chatty today. :48:


----------



## Keef

I bet Kraven knows about boudin and crawfish too !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Boudin !-- a spicy Rice and pork sausage !-- Cane -- How U know about boudin ?



Yo Cuz  I lived in Morgan City LA. Wo**** in the gulf for years. Only thing I miss about the south is there food.... Sorry!
  Oh Bro. crawfish I just Love suckin heads...


----------



## mrcane

Umbra I was raised on chorizo, big portuguese town in N.E.
   Yum Food I love it....


----------



## bozzo420

got the fans off and a electric heater going . Might get frosty tonight. should be ok with heater.


----------



## Kraven

Yup, plain ol shuck'em and suck'em down here from craws to oyster


----------



## mrcane

Bozzo I was thinking the same thing I am starting to get a 20 Degree diff between Lights on & off.. Is that a problem ??


----------



## bozzo420

mine outdoors. getting down to low 30s tonight. electric heater should keep frost off them.


----------



## Keef

I always get jealous of the outside pharmers in the fall !-- I never have much excess but I always got some !- Don't remember the last time I was out !-- We do what we gotta do !-- Keep them girls warm !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I have an old family recipe from the Guidry side for the best boudain ever! My grandparents used to make large amounts of it when I was growing up. Lots of Cajun food too. Zydeco & crab boils every Saturday practically.


----------



## umbra

In Philly there is an old brewery that was converted into a jazz club. All the food is Cajun and creole. The Zydeco is always jammin'. I haven't found anything on the West Coast like that.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to WAKE AND BAKE. still in the dumps so i went to work to try to think about other things for a while. keef i'm making it. i cropped everything yesterday, seems i had webs starting on the leaves and dealing with bud rot. a little early is better then none. yall have a great day, it's time for coffee. peace


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning giggy, it will take time to feel a new normal. Thinking of you.

We took half of I cookies yesterday. Mr rb cleaned out the spinner we use for buds and collected the hash stuff. That was fun last night. It was just a mix of what we have harvested so far. nice mix.

Hope you all are feeling as well as can be expected for such a bunch of old farts.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Giggy....Wake & Bake Bro. I am running out of patients, three months into flower still no amber.... :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Mine didn't start flowering until 8-8. I am just seeing amber now.. The ones i am taking are cloudy up speedy pot.

I found out from a grape grower that we are three weeks ahead for all crops because of the crazy temps we had in June.. So the front of the summer heat is what did it for us. I usually don't take a branch until Oct 15 or so.  So hang in there mrcrane.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Shame about what happened in Oregon yesterday !-- About a dozen killed ?-- They say these cowards that hit soft targets like churches, theaters and schools are mentally ill !-- They ain't crazy enough to go shoot up the cop shop !-- Send him to Texas we got an express lane for executions!--


----------



## Rosebud

So horrible. What is it going to take to stop this?


----------



## mrcane

Keef  in these cases the execution should happen at the scene...Don't bring them in alive.


----------



## bozzo420

no frost, but I think they liked the heat anyways. Coffee and dubbie. good morning OFC


----------



## bozzo420

just find if strange the president comes out pitching for gun control laws , but never comes out on a Monday after a weekend shootout in his home town.


----------



## Keef

I agree with Cane !-- Rose I don't think there is an answer !-- Some say take all the guns away but there's already millions of unregistered firearms such as mine !-- No way to do that !-- Texas just passed an open carry law !- As long as it is worn or carried visibly ,it's legal !-- No permit required !-- Maybe if more people would have been packing someone coulda dropped him before got more than one !-- Gun Control laws will not work !-- We just have to find a way to eliminate soft targets !-- Not many people try to rob a gun store or pawn shop and walk away !--


----------



## yarddog

In prison they make weapons out of anything.  Guns are not the problem.  Society is the problem.


----------



## yarddog

Placed my order for the 1k watt hps this morning.  Should be here Tuesday!


----------



## Keef

Dog did U get your mail ?-- Sucks to be on the East Coast today too !-- Maybe we should pass a law making hurricanes against the law !-- Anyone who knows how to read a blueprint and shape steel to their will can manufacture automatic weapons should they choose !-- Back in 1975 when I got out the army I had a friend who would buy crates of surplus gun parts from the military - Sort the pieces out and see how many M-16 we could put together with the parts !-- It was a smart thing for them to stop selling surplus gun parts like that !-- I personally had a thing for Ma Deuce !--


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> just find if strange the president comes out pitching for gun control laws , but never comes out on a Monday after a weekend shootout in his home town.


 They lose more in Chicago in one week than they do in Oregon in a year.
One more gun law will cure it, right?

Stiff as a coffin nail this morning. Didn't do **** yesterday, so I'm gonna blame it on the weather.
I tried to fire up the boiler yesterday but got overruled by the Old Hen (hot flashes) and the Pullet (crimson tide). Woke up this morning to 62 degrees in the house. Fired the boiler. They want cool, there's a big ole cool spot outside for 'em!

I left a couple of plants in the pot pen last fall. I clipped the buds off and left the stumps with a few tiny buds on 'em. I've got pics around here somewhere of the little buggers standing green and proud with two inches of snow on the ground. That said, I think next week will be harvest time.


----------



## Hippie420

Wow! They censor the short name for Richard? What a joke!


----------



## Keef

Hippy when U firing up an inside grow ?-- This T.E. thinks it can travel !-- Rose what U growing this winter ?-  I'm looking at replacing my Pink line Widow with Umbra's B.B. if one of the two is a girl !- If not I still have a GDP - X- Black Rose to sex !- Of the three one should be a girl !-- A little birdy told me Green Santa may make another seed run -- we'll see !-- Hey Hippy it automatically sensors stuff -- Like this one time - I posted -- After Monday and Tuesday even the calender says -- Dubya -- Tee --Eff and it was sensored !--


----------



## bozzo420

I left the bottom of one in the greenhouse last year. In November, It froze at night. the buds were crispy froze. they thawed out and started growing in the afternoon. they are hardy for sure.


----------



## bozzo420

you have not herd of many prisoners being taken lately by the army/marines have you? I think they may have the no prisoners rule in place. The police need to adopt the same rule.


----------



## Keef

I don't like that rule Bozzo !-- I was a Po-Po prisoner once and for once I wasn't doing anything wrong!-- I'm no angel !- I have broken the law at least twice but being in the wrong place at the wrong time cost me an a** whooping ( after I was handcuffed) and $7 !-- Onlyist time I ever had to pay to get an a** whooping-- Most times I get beat for free !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Dog did U get your mail ?-- Sucks to be on the East Coast today too !-- Maybe we should pass a law making hurricanes against the law !-- Anyone who knows how to read a blueprint and shape steel to their will can manufacture automatic weapons should they choose !-- Back in 1975 when I got out the army I had a friend who would buy crates of surplus gun parts from the military - Sort the pieces out and see how many M-16 we could put together with the parts !-- It was a smart thing for them to stop selling surplus gun parts like that !-- I personally had a thing for Ma Deuce !--


 I'm looking for a range in Nevada that offers firing an M2. I want to take my son out to a range and what it feels like with that much kick.


----------



## Keef

Ma Deuce needs to be mounted !-- holding on to anything that fires a .50 caliber in auto mode would be a challenge !--Take him out to fire that .50 caliper sniper rifle !-- They used to sell a .50 gun kit called "The Griffin"--  Can't hardly find ammo for it !--


----------



## Keef

I haven't heard back about the price of those polyploid seed I'm after !-- Need someone in Canada with a license to grow !-- Somebody hook a brother up !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got a " Potato Gun"--made from 4" PVC pipe and a push button spark generator from a gas grill !-- to load it U ram rod the projectile down the PVC barrel then remove the screw in back of the gun and spray some fuel in (hair spray-- Ether ) when U push the button on the igniter - it fires the projectile -- I Blowed a hole in a privacy fence with mine !-- Shoot a potato or other projectile close to 1/4 mile !- I had a laser pointer clamped on mine and zeroed at one time !


----------



## umbra

I know a few folks with potato guns, they are fun. When we were still on the East Coast, we went to punkin chuckin a few times down in DE. But the feel on a full auto is something my son would like to experience, and I'd like to do it in a safe, controlled atmosphere. Nevada is a few hours drive and is 1 state that allows full auto, so it is something on the list.


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon Just back from the morning work out..Oh shot a few of those potato guns,  they are a blast!! Nope never did fire an auto, would be interesting. Use to shoot a lot of trap & skeet was a lot of fun ... In the right hands guns can be fun....
  Now how about a toke..:48:


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Cane !-- Boot leg AK 47s are cheap at the gun shows around here !-- We were talking about gun control laws this morning !-- 90% of the guns sold at gun shows around here are headed to Mexico--Laws ain't gonna mean squat when the cartels send someone back over the border packing one !-- Full Auto ?-- I have a nervous trigger finger !-- Full auto -- I pull the trigger and I'm empty again !-- I got an old Chinese SKS semi auto with a folding stock pistol grip and twin 30 magazines !-- I can pull that trigger a lot times before I have to reload but up close U can't beat my 12 Ga. Pump !- someone musta lost the plug so I ain't even half way there when I shot my third shot !  Prefer a revolver over semi auto pistol cause the revolver will always shot and never jams !


----------



## mrcane

Its way to late for gun control laws, there are already to many guns out there.
 Me sold the pistols & rifles ,keep the shotguns for home defence.Nothing like the sound of a pump shotgun, it just stops people..


----------



## Keef

Man it would suck to be on the east coast today !--- I don't hunt anymore Cane !-- I didn't know U were supposed to only shot ducks when they flying till I was grown !--   I would hear people say something about burning up 3 boxes of shells to get their limit !-- I couldn't understand !-I could ease up behind them cattails and slide my gun through and get 3-4 with one shot !


----------



## Keef

Hey Keef !- How U get them ducks out the water after U shoot them without getting wet !-- We know yo broke a** didn't have one of them fancy fetching dogs!!-- Treble hook on a rod and reel !


----------



## mrcane

Great idea Keef fishing for ducks, who woulda thunk...Always had couple springers around buddy of mine had twins shotgun & repeater great dogs, one would fetch rocks under water.


----------



## Keef

That Green Santa dude is tricky !-- What's it mean Mixed BPU ?-- I understand GDP X Black Rose !--


----------



## umbra

it means the mom's were different and the dad was BPU. It could be any one of the following:
grand daddy purps
blueberry blast
chisel
killing fields F7
riotberry og
BPU
twisted purple og
las vegas purple kush


----------



## Keef

I can't see how U could go wrong with parents like that !-- I think it'll be fun trying to decide what's what as they grow !-- U da man Umbra !--


----------



## yarddog

All them moms sound like good stock!


----------



## Keef

Tell me again what BPU means ?-- I keep forgetting !-- Imagine that an old stoner forgetting something !-- Must be just me !


----------



## Kraven

So I need to vent, we got a new DON about 6 weeks ago....for the last 2 weeks she has been borderline impaired due to heavy narcotic use....I warned her Tuesday to quit looking so guilty, allegations began to swirl about her stealing narcotics....I had no choice but to do a surprise narc inventory....to prove she was clean.....to my horror I had her on camera @ 10:25pm last night stealing narcotics. When the check was done it was obvious that not only did she steal a full card of 30 oxy but she took the sign off sheet that goes with it...presumably making it unaccountable.....she forgot why I have my job....today she left the building in handcuffs crying.....I liked her, she is not a bad person, she is sick and today I just took her future from her and I feel like ****.


----------



## Hippie420

You shouldn't feel bad about it. Wonder how many patients were in pain needing the meds she was stealing?

On a happier note, it looks like the neighbors across the street are leaving. They're doing it at night, so they must have ducked out on the rent..... 

View attachment DSCN0100.JPG


----------



## mrcane

Yo Kraven, It is not your fault ,you did the right thing..


----------



## mrcane

Hippie, how they going to sneak that combine out..?


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, check out the mags I bought for the bus off of Fleabay! Got 'em for three bills, shipping included. 

View attachment new mags.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Hippie, how they going to sneak that combine out..?


 I think it's just the soy beans that are leaving.....


----------



## Keef

I was looking at that too Cane !-- Kraven - What choice did U have ?-- She was stealing out the lock box right ?-- The opiates -- As an ex- addict I can tell U they a beast !- After awhile U not trying to get high -- U just trying to keep from getting sick !-- Sometimes getting caught is the only way to save your life !--Doctor caught me !-- I took the wrong urine to a drug screen !-- I'm supposed to be taking 90 mgs of morphine twice a day !-  When I took the drug screen -- I came up clean !-- I had to let him think I was selling them or something -- He couldn't know it was because I smoke a lot of weed.!-- Stuff was killing me anyway !


----------



## Keef

Cane U got mail !


----------



## bozzo420

the building department was missing some petty cash ,so they put up a hidden camera. Did not catch a thief, but the fine secretary that sat at the front desk was caught having sex on the desk with the fire marshal. It got quieted up pretty good. I don't think his wife ever found out. but we always looked at the secretary a little different after that lol. she was beautiful black gal.


----------



## yarddog

Good story bozzo!!!


----------



## Keef

Dog - U got a headache yet ?-- Turned the little brother on to Seedfinder !-- That place gives me a headache everytime !


----------



## Hippie420

That blasted Skunk has got me SO stoned. I keep time traveling.


----------



## Keef

Ride it out Hippy !-- take another toke U can do it !-- If U don't mind -- while U time traveling -- think maybe U could check tommorrows Lotto Numbers for me ?


----------



## mrcane

Bozzo To Funny...
  Hippie where we traveling to.
  Keef back at ya with the mail...


----------



## Hippie420

Ain't sure where I travel to, but I know I'm going back!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to WAKE AND BAKE. got the coffee brewing. thought i had myself under control till i got back to work. everybody came by and i damn near cried every time. i hope i do better today. lets burn another.


----------



## yarddog

Sometimes you got to cry. You lost your dad. That's a big loss. I will be devastated when I lose mine.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Sometimes you got to cry. You lost your dad. That's a big loss. I will be devastated when I lose mine.



morning bro you got mail.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I feel old today !-- In a minute or two I'm gonna feel old and high !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Tell me again what BPU means ?-- I keep forgetting !-- Imagine that an old stoner forgetting something !-- Must be just me !


 blackberry kush x purple chitrali x ubekistani hashplant


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Wake & Bake  Giggy hope that your day goes better..


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Kinda dismal here today as far as weather goes. If the weatherman is right, it looks like we've got a few warm, dry days in the middle of next week. Probably be my best chance of getting the crop in.

All the guerilla guys have been MIA the last few times at the pub. I imagine they've been hard at it. You can always tell the posers from the actuals. The real growers will be sporting blisters on their fingers from the trimming sessions.


----------



## Keef

No wonder I couldn't remember Umbra !-- Is that the same dad as these mixed seed ?--If so he did good !-- I got those two BPU - X- Blueberry Blast sexing now !-- Beautiful big fat leaves sturdy stem -- Look indica dominate -- but no doubt a hybrid !-- The GDP - X - Black Rose is coming along nicely --- I'll sex it soon !-- remember when I said I was going to drop my pink line Widow and replace it with one of these two B.B. ?-- There's nothing wrong with it except it takes a few more days to finish !--The Gloman grew some  and it was outstanding !  She shows a little more sativa than my black line even though they sisters ! --


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC...Giggy, I still leak at times too bro, gonna take a bit till that passes, I wound ever completely stop hurting but I will adjust, and in time you will too. Hope today is a good one for you.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> No wonder I couldn't remember Umbra !-- Is that the same dad as these mixed seed ?--If so he did good !-- I got those two BPU - X- Blueberry Blast sexing now !-- Beautiful big fat leaves sturdy stem -- Look indica dominate -- but no doubt a hybrid !-- The GDP - X - Black Rose is coming along nicely --- I'll sex it soon !-- remember when I said I was going to drop my pink line Widow and replace it with one of these two B.B. ?-- There's nothing wrong with it except it takes a few more days to finish !--The Gloman grew some and it was outstanding ! She shows a little more sativa than my black line even though they sisters ! --


 Yes it is the same dad. It's funny, I offered the pollen to anyone would wanted it at another site and only 1 person from down under took me up on it. He told me of amazing strains he did with it and then we lost touch.

Giggy/Kraven every one grieves differently, but it is a process. It took me 2 years to cry when my Mother died. I am so good at keep everything in, I never let it out. But when it came out, it was a dam that burst.


----------



## Keef

Well I'm sure the mom had something to do with it too but I 'm trying to get a clone from the Widow - X T.E. back and if one of those BB is male I'm breeding them !-  If not I'm breeding it to the T.E. it looks a lot like the BB ! It can't help but be good !--Hey Giggy --U weren't able to save a clone from it were U ?-- How did it finish ?-- Hey Rose can U post a pic of your spinner trimmer ?-- I never seen one !


----------



## giggy

in time it will get easier. let's have another puff. keef i didn't get to save a cut, i had two but they didn't make it. i think it was to far into flower. on a good note is i found three more seeds of it and i got some rapid start to try on it.


----------



## Keef

No problem Giggy !--Hope it smokes good for U !-- The Gloman got some !  -- I was looking at the BB sexing back there and both could be female won't be sure for another week or two !  The internode space on both are getting shorter !- Seems to me males give a spurt of growth early in bloom and the distance between leaves get bigger !-- Maybe just superstition ?--


----------



## Keef

Last week I started experimenting with something called " Axiom"- ( Harpin Protein ) -- My wife the Mighty RWS -  been after me to try it for months -- She did the research and found good and bad reviews so I hesitated !- Just because U see it on the internet don't mean it's true !-- First application at half strength with only a fine mist over the plants -- The next day the plants went into a growth spurt and are still kicking it !-- it says U can apply every three days but I'm waiting 5 days !-- If the next application does the same thing then it will become part of my grow kit !


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie one year I had 3 plants out on the state land....I waited till October 2 nd. As I was driving in I see a pickup with 4 guys in the back. They were really happy looking.  when I got to the spot, the holes were still wet. Fresh pulled up holes. Gorilla growers better have them in by hunting season. lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> So I need to vent, we got a new DON about 6 weeks ago....for the last 2 weeks she has been borderline impaired due to heavy narcotic use....I warned her Tuesday to quit looking so guilty, allegations began to swirl about her stealing narcotics....I had no choice but to do a surprise narc inventory....to prove she was clean.....to my horror I had her on camera @ 10:25pm last night stealing narcotics. When the check was done it was obvious that not only did she steal a full card of 30 oxy but she took the sign off sheet that goes with it...presumably making it unaccountable.....she forgot why I have my job....today she left the building in handcuffs crying.....I liked her, she is not a bad person, she is sick and today I just took her future from her and I feel like ****.



Being a good nurse can be difficult at times. It's not like you didn't warn her.  Hurt as it may, it was your only choice. Afterall, the primary job of a nurse is "patient advocate."  If you do what is best for your patients, you are a good nurse. Hopefully she will get much needed help & get her life back on track somehow.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, check out the mags I bought for the bus off of Fleabay! Got 'em for three bills, shipping included.



Great price!


----------



## DirtyDiana

bozzo420 said:


> the building department was missing some petty cash ,so they put up a hidden camera. Did not catch a thief, but the fine secretary that sat at the front desk was caught having sex on the desk with the fire marshal. It got quieted up pretty good. I don't think his wife ever found out. but we always looked at the secretary a little different after that lol. she was beautiful black gal.



That's funny. Some things we may not want to know, right!


----------



## DirtyDiana

giggy said:


> morning ofc, time to WAKE AND BAKE. got the coffee brewing. thought i had myself under control till i got back to work. everybody came by and i damn near cried every time. i hope i do better today. lets burn another.



Guess you're human Giggy.  So sorry for your pain.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Spider mites (spit, spit) on the run!  The grow is looking good.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning DD and all ya all.  Giggy my sister is a counselor and she says never miss an opportunity to cry. Do it. I had to leave an x- ray once, cause the guy reminded me of my dad... it happens for a reason.. cry.

Keef, i will get a pic of the trimmer today if i harvest any. 

Kraven, holy cow.... speechless. 

Umbra took a bit of LA  and dried it atop the t5.. that works well. Anyway, love the relaxation of it... Can't wait till it is all the way mature. I just took a bud. And i have a couple of clones in the bathroom so that is good. Thank you again.


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Great price!


 Turns out, it was. I took pics to the two biggest salvage lots in the county. One said he didn't have any and blew me off. The second said the same, but added the closest ones were in Warren, an hour's drive. He told me if they had 'em, they'd be two bills a piece. I mentioned the four I was eyeballing on fleabay and he said jump on 'em! Told me I'd never find 'em for a price like that again. I took his advice.
Should be here the end of next week, but all I'm gonna do is clean 'em up and wait for spring. Got a few miles left on the stock ones, and I'm way too cheap to toss good tires because I like the looks of new ones.


----------



## Keef

Had a glorious Nap !-- Get to wake and bake twice today !-- Hippy when U gonna show us the van again ?-- Made me dizzy last time I saw it !-- Hey D.D. -- so U think U can rock Umbra's genetics ?-


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, I'll give it my best shot. I have a little more experience with cloning than seed starting, but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Kraven

Yea Rose, sorta crazy....this place I work @ is insane, I have to go in tomorrow 7-3 to work a cart. Hate only having a day off, had weekend duty last weekend, sure will be glad when / if things ever get fixed. I have a plan, just need to stay there 9 more months....gonna get my Certified Risk Manager Certification by getting grandfathered in, just need to be Directer of Risk Management a year. Then i can leave and go some place that's not crazy...hopefully.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds like a plan Kraven. good idea. 

The plants survived our second big rain. dry and  just fine. just not anymore really ripe. I am glad. I need a day off.

I need a pumpkin.


----------



## Keef

Kraven when U find a place that is not crazy as Hell let me know !-  20 years and I never found one !-- Those days are over for me !-- I'm a pot pharmer now!-- My favorite part is quality control !-- They gonna turn me loose one day ?--


----------



## bozzo420

raining all night here from the hurricane all the way up here. the hopes will be getting the test for sure. they need more time .


----------



## Hippie420

Just sprinkles here in 420 land.

Hey, didya hear the one about the agnostic, dyslectic insomniac? He laid awake all night wondering if there really was a dog.


----------



## Keef

Hippy U been in that Skunk again ?-- I got to have me some of them sunglasses like U got !--


----------



## Hippie420

Them's my bifocals, Cuz! Ya outta see 'em when I've been outside in the snow on a sunny day. They turn damn near black!

On a serious note: Yes, I've been hitting the skunk. Damn my soul.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc got up with a bad back ache to the point i eat a tab 10, i really don't like tabs but i really hate hurting. so that makes it WAKE AND BAKE time, have bowl and coffee brewing.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.

Ice your back giggy. So yesterday morning at 2:30 am you would have found me outside hoping the tarps would hold the rain. They did.View attachment 002.jpg


There were to shootings at rippers in the next little town. Cops say they have your back.right.. I think i am in good shape where i am.. makes me nervous thought. 
Then.... stuff isn't turning amber as much as i would like. We have no control. repeat after me.. we have no control.


----------



## yarddog

Good to have you back giggy.  I fear aging only because of pain.   I have chronic joint problems.   Docs say I have loose joints.   I'm going to be stove up like you guys one day.   
Rose, this outdoor stuff sounds like a huge burden.  The weather is bad enough.  But to have to worry about theives too?   I'd have a sign that stated I would shoot on site.


----------



## Rosebud

We don't own guns. we did in alaska. When our kids were little mr rb got laid off. He sold his guns for the kids chirstmas that year. never got another. We got dogs though and one of um is crazy. lol


----------



## bozzo420

2 rippers around me got shot. when they got out of the hospital, the police arrested them for the B&E. good job  
I'm not covering mine at all rose. It is what it is.


----------



## Rosebud

I have to cover mine, the buds are HEAVY and i make a lot of medicine and i don' t want one mold spore in it. (wishful thinking, but no pm yet)


----------



## yarddog

Dogs help.  Anybody who has seen the damage a dog can do would think twice.  My dad gave my wife a few firearms for her wedding gift.  And she can shoot too!!   Firearms can really give you a false sense of security if your not careful.   They should be part of an overall plan.  Not THE plan.  

Bozzo has it right.   It is what it is.  
As for me, indoor all the way.


----------



## bozzo420

I use to cover mine, but they grew right through the wire top. It would break a lot of tops to cover them now. but the wire is  perfect to keep them standing up tall.


----------



## bozzo420

first game on now...when did they start morning games lol jets and dolphins on now lol oh it's in England lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Rose when we flew back to N.O.L.A.  after Katrina we saw blue tarps covering roofs everywhere !  They bring back bad memories !-- I build with PVC like a madman !-- U needed bigger pipe - I heat PVC in the oven to 300 degrees and it softens up so U can cut with scissors - Shape it the way U want (with gloves !) When U cool it it keeps the new shape !-- Giggy trim some bud on the vine dry it in the oven and make U some caps !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  
    Rose looks like you had a busy night, the rains are here...


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane - U and Dog were MIA yesterday glad alls well !-- Hey anyone building an indoor grow might be wise to consider a PVC frame because I can make your own fittings !-- like the pitch of the roof !-- I used 1 1/4 inch PVC and made my fittings out of 1 inch PVC --The 1 pipe slides into the 1 1/4 frame pipe !-- I used 1/4 bolts as pins slide the pipe in -- Line up the hole and drop a bolt in !-- Made a festival food stand out of it -- that could be put up and taken down in minutes !-- Made a steam table out of an electric hot water heater element -- complete with thermostat !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef Run around day yesterday, mostly home day today. Mane, I sure miss those Festivals.
   Crawfish festival,Shrimp,Duck,Gator,you name it y all have a festival for everything...


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. California has all kinds of food festivals. The garlic festival in Gilroy is a big deal. It is the only place I have seen garlic ice cream, lol.
Rose, it looks like you have your hands full. The garage is 2 weeks in and looking like a jungle. Trimming it when it is ready is going to be a big job.


----------



## Keef

Cane U right about festival -- They'll celebrate anything and I like it !-- One year we worked an Orange festival at a place called Ft Jackson way down on the river from N.O. -- We had so much fun people watching !-- They fired off this cannon every hour on the hour it would catch people off guard !-- Peeps throwing food in the air and falling in the mud !-- Another year we did the Mardi Gras in Lake Charles.!-- I built all our gear !--


----------



## mrcane

Wow Gilroy didn't know they had a festival there, have driven through it and you can smell the Garlic.. Just Love me some Garlic...
  Lake Charles La. seen Willie there once..Great little college town. Or was a town?


----------



## Keef

The ever change the law and start having Cannabis Cups in Texas maybe I should build me a new rig and be a vendor !-- Bunch of high stoners wandering around with a pocket full of money !-- Who better to know what they would want when the munchies hit than another old stoner !-- Chocolate covered BACON ?-- Chicken Fried Bacon !-- Fresh fried pork skins -- Smoked turkey legs !-- I got they number !


----------



## Keef

In NOLA they have drive thru Daquiri Shops !-- They put daquiri mix in a slushy machine - Presto frozen daquiris on tap !-  Half dozen machines with different flavors !-- Be like money on tap - !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Blue tarps........ugh!  Drive up Daquiri Shops--whoo hoo! Love an Almond Joy on Two for Tuesdays!  Umbra, garlic ice cream? Did you try it?


----------



## mrcane

Just love these RAW cones, stuffed a fatty of "effing incredible"now to sit outside and enjoy the sunshine..


----------



## Hippie420

Sunshine? What's that?


----------



## Keef

It only supposed to hit 88 today low of 76 nice !-- If I could package it Hippiy I could send U all the sunshine U want !-- Best months at the beach are October and March !-- We got plenty !- Back on water restrictions again !- I just turned my sprinkler system off so the water police wouldn't get me !  Back yard is going native !-- I'm running RO water ya'll don't let me forget !-- 1 gallon every 15 minutes need about 15 gallons ! The box holds 35 gallons last time I forgot and made a mess !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie Beautiful here today just puffed that fatty of Effing incredible, it's 80% sativa and it hits me like a couple cups of coffee..  Time for a good ride to the store, making Mama her fav. corn beef, cabbage


----------



## giggy

time for a mid day toke, yall join me. trying to finish up some pieces for the grow setup. so i hope to pop some beans soon. i know i'm gonna pop the last three white elephant i got from keef's linage. i got to get some beans for the ol green fat man. looks like the ones i was counting on are bad. got some other beans to play with as well. get me a couple good moms then i'll pop a couple fem seeds too.


----------



## Keef

I gotta go to Wallyworld this week and get me some Green Santa boxes !-- I think I need to break down and buy one of them Seal-a- Meal vacuum pack machines !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy how long away are U from having lights up and running ?-- Why not just start with a clone from a proven mother ?-- I could maybe help U find one !


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, took a side branch of nordle (afgani X skunk) Old school genetics. Here is how the trimmer does.  I could have gotten it closer but had some tiny buds in there. I did 10 turns each way. Normally i would do ten more turns.View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg




Hey Keef and DD, sorry if the blue tarps made you remember a horrible time.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- That's just the coolest thing I ever saw !-  I thought it would have a electric motor or something ! --Anything that sticks thru the grid gets chopped of by the spinning blade and the paddles roll the bud around to get it from all sides !-- I'd that how it works ?


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose sometimes I think I'm on the short bus !--


----------



## Rosebud

It isn't electric, but it is ? geared? so it turns like it is powered some how. I will ask mr rb how it does that.  I love it. Some people think it tears up the trichomes, but i don't think it does anymore than scissors?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Keef, you have got it.  ok mr rb said it is geared 20 to 1.  It saves my life.


----------



## Keef

Yep!- Makes since !-- I understand moving parts !- but computers are beyond me !-- I've been promised a new tablet or lap top but I get by !-- Cuz - sent me a message the other day and said he called 3 times - why didn't I answer ?-- Told him I don't use my phone for that !


----------



## Keef

As for knocking all the tricomes off -- I haven't heard Rose complaining about her weed !-- Do U turn all your trim into oil or maybe a little dry ice hash ?-- or is it cold enough there to make bubble hash !-- it's not like the trim gets thrown away !-- Rose wants her tricomes back first right ?


----------



## mrcane

That is cool stuff Rose, sure it is put to good use with the forest that you Have....
 Back from a ride to store, got it down about 10 mi takes about hour half with shopping...


----------



## Kraven

Rose got the wife to ok my purchase order (she be the money lady), looks like I'm gonna get a blue one just like you in about 2 weeks


----------



## Keef

I heard that Kraven !-- I call my wife my CFO / research assistant !-- As for that trimmer !-- I only got one thing to say !-- In Amazon we trust !


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, you clean the rig out with alcohol after trimming and toss it in with the RSO batch? Seems like a sin to waste it. I know scissor hash kicks my spanky, so I can't see why trimmer bowl hash wouldn't.


----------



## Keef

U know how U can put rubber trim gloves in the freezer and all that sticky stuff will peel right of the gloves?-- I was thinking --put that thing in the freezer when U finished and the next day turn it upside down over something and give that puppy a whack or two and see what falls out !-- Run it the whole season then freeze it !-- big ole chunks !


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, that is so funny, as soon as we are done trimming and i have poured off the shake to dry i have to pry the bowl away from my neighbors hands. She practically licks the bowl.. Mr rb went out the other night and brought in a sampling of that hash at the bottom of the bowl. A lot of it was from harley the cbd strain..my arms grew a foot.. they were so relaxed.  Don't you worry, nothing goes to waste. I haven't cleaned the bowl with hot water or alcohol since i got it. Just need to keep my neighbor outta it.

Sounds good keef.  Glad ya'll approve.


----------



## mrcane

Whoo Hoooo Is that a dot of amber I see There....???
  thanks Gooch for fixing me up on the camera ..Date is all must up but its loading.. 

View attachment Bud1004-2.jpg


View attachment dBud_1004_1.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-9.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-10.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-12.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

nice, I could use one this week for sure. but I do enjoy that part.


----------



## Keef

Cane have U tried milky tricomes ?-- Sample that stuff !- may be where U want it !-- Hey Giggy - I got an e-mail from The Gloman - He's had computer problems !- He was able to clone that T.E. - Widow cross !-- I'm pretty sure I can get a cut back so tell me how she smokes !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef cut a little bud will see....


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, i feel like the monday morning after. it's one of them days, i don't want to be here, i don't want to be there. i guess i just got to make the best of it. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Don't quite know where I am Yet...Smoke...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- put a piece in the oven on 200 or so and dry out a taste Cane !-- I like that timer !--


----------



## Keef

Priest came around the corner and saw Little Johnny sitting on the stoop playing with a small bottle !-- Always ministering to his flock he sat down by Johnny and asked what he had in the bottle !-- Johnny said Father I got the most powerful liquid in the world in this bottle !-- The Priest said no Johnny -- Holy Water is the most powerful liquid in the world !-- Did U know U can put a drop of holy water on a pregnant woman's belly and she'll pass a boy ?-- Johnny shook his head and said shoot Father U can put a drop of this turpintine on a cat's a$$ and it'll pass a motorcycle !


----------



## yarddog

Checking in. 
Morning giggy, keef and the gang. 

Finally got my girls into 12/12.  Took a few clones.  Won't be long and I'll be starting the next rotation.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, feel like giggy this am....sorta just not happy but trying to make the best of it.


----------



## yarddog

Seedfinder!    

Mind blown!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, boys & girls. I think Rod Sterling took my little town and dropped it off in Transylvania. Yuck. Couldn't get more dismal. Sure hope the weatherman is right about Wednesday. Two days of decent weather and the Great Outdoor Grow of 2015 is a wrap.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. We had rain last week, oh yeah. It rained non stop for a day and a half. It was a pleasure to stand in the rain. It dropped the temps by 20 degrees. I am down to 1 out door plant. Trimmed all weekend. Watching the Eagles game Sunday morning, out here it started at 10am. Smoking a dube, drinking a beer, trimming and cursing at the Eagles as the Sheriff does a slow cruise by, lol. I love Cali.


----------



## Hippie420

Came home one beer over the line on IFR. 'Bout time to hit the Skunk and put this puppy to bed.


----------



## giggy

well i made the work day, now i got to go to the grandson's football game. that bed is looking good. i guess getting out is best but i sure do want to hide. yall have a great evening.


----------



## yarddog

I feel you giggy. Sometimes you just want to be at home. 

 I prefer my own company at times.  It always bothers people.  I don't get it.


----------



## Kraven

I feel ya Giggy, it eases up a bit after a week or two, you kinda get over the shock of the whole thing....then...... well that's where I'm at now....the whole....... nothing has really changed, yet everything has changed.....sorta tough to see time marching on thing. Hang in there man, I'm doing it day by day to brother.


----------



## yarddog

Where is everyone?   Smoking a bowl, cookin up supper.  Stove steak, Lima beans and sweet potato!  Simple, cheap, and good!


----------



## umbra

grillin and chillin


----------



## yarddog

I always imagine you eating a healthy and delicious meal umbra. You don't seem like the "potted meat" kind of person.


----------



## Rosebud

chili and corn bread. left overs. oh and some good smoke in my pipe.


----------



## Keef

If I ever say I want chilli cheese fries -- somebody just slap me !-- Garnished with minced onion !-- Ugh !-- I don't like chilli cheese fries anymore !- Put them in on top some caps !  I be alright !--Maybe ?


----------



## yarddog

Man, I could eat that keef.  Sounds like a stoners meal.


----------



## umbra

Wendy's has pulled pork on cheese fries


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> I always imagine you eating a healthy and delicious meal umbra. You don't seem like the "potted meat" kind of person.


 For the most part I do eat healthy. Since being in Cali, I have learned to ask women if there are any dietary restrictions or preferences. I eat very little red meat, but have been known to eat a steak every so often.


----------



## Keef

Sounded like a good idea at the time Dog !-- It wasn't !-- Hey Umbra - "Trips"-- still refuses to clone !- I got another type rooting hormone and there's Kraven's willow bark tea !-- Both have only been in bloom for about a week but the internode space is getting closer !-- If girls - I'll pull them back into veg until I find a way to clone them !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Want some of those pulled pork fries from Wendy's! Love junk food from time to time. Discovered chili cheese fries from Sonic about a year ago & just can't seem to get enough-- love them. God help me if I'm smoking something that makes me hungry!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, it's a new day. something my dad and i had planned was to go to luckenbach texas to see a good friend of his jimmy lee jones. mom gave me a cd of jimmy and i think the next time i'm in texas i'm going in dad's honor. he does a song called comanche moon that is a real good song imo. coffee is done but i'm not baking cause my head is cloudy enough as it is. yall have a great day.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Want some of those pulled pork fries from Wendy's! Love junk food from time to time. Discovered chili cheese fries from Sonic about a year ago & just can't seem to get enough-- love them. God help me if I'm smoking something that makes me hungry!


sonic size tater tots with chili and cheese, yum yum.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I need my pipe !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.  we have a sonic here but i have never been. Should I go there? I don't do fast food much... tacos and thai.. that is all.

Well i have a little harvesting to do this week. Rains start this weekend when i have trimmers coming. I am not going to cover the plants, just take them, as they are done growing, it will get too cold now for anymore real maturity to take place.. Wake me when it is over.


----------



## mrcane

Only eat junk once & a while, neighbors traveled an hour for a sonic opening, Must be good S***..Myself, I would stick to the Thai Rose..


----------



## Keef

Monday is usually Pizza Hut night around here !-- KFC is my kind of fried chicken !-- We got a Sonic down the street !-- Lots of fast food around here !-- We need to get back to doing our B&B -- Burger on the Beach !-- Wife has been in the process of changing jobs so our whole routine has been out of whack !


----------



## Rosebud

I hope she gets the job she wants Keef. Sending good thoughts.  burgers on the beach sound fun.

My old doctor said if you ever wondered if you had a gall bladder problem go eat at kfc and you would know. lol.... mr rb like that too.

mrcane, i think i could eat thai every day and never tire of it.

Smoking some cindy 99.. so speedy makes me grit my teeth.. lol love it.


----------



## bozzo420

harvesting  here also Rose. 2 hopes down and not a sign one of any rot or mold.   lots of big buds too. I think I have found my outdoor strain.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !!- Our 10 year curse again !-- Don't think she'll find the job she wants-- She wants to put all this jobby-job stuff behind her and be a pot pharmer full time !--


----------



## Rosebud

Mojo for the harvest bozzo.  That is awesome. I was looking at the la confid yesterday and saw a TINY green worm... I need a gun. Remind me of the strain?

I don't blame your wife keef, it is so nice to be retired. I wish she could do that full time.


----------



## Keef

Me too Rose !-- She's hooked on growing weed !-- I keep her updated on the O.F.C. -- So she pretty much knows U guys !-- One day I'll have to trot her out so U guys can get to know here as well !-- It'll be a challenge for us to replace her healthy salary but we can do that if they remove the threat of jail !-- I think I could have done it with the Widow alone !-- Then I got the T.E. it could easily pay the bills !-- Now I'm trying to get those Tetraploid seed out of Canada !-- I'll be ready !-- We just got to make it to the end of prohibition !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Rose the green worm might be a caterpillar, and they will destroy the buds very quickly.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts. Supposed to be sunny here today. It ain't. Weather forecasting is one of the four trades where you get paid whether you're right or wrong.

It's probably going to be a repeat of last year's harvest, in the rain. Time to get out the clothes pins and line.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie To be a Weatherman in W. Wa. 50% chance of rain, how can you go wrong..


----------



## bozzo420

damn glad the deep cheese is in the greenhouse. I was walking by cutting more hope. I saw 3 buds rotting on the branches hanging out the window. they were out in the rain. I got the step ladder and went up top to check out the whole plant. All looks ok in the greenhouse. the ones hanging out the window will come down today. I'm hoping for a while longer in the house. But the first rot in the greenhouse and she will be gone. She has the best looking buds this year. still nothing on the hopes. except monster buds lol
I'm on a coffee and dube break.


----------



## bozzo420

hippie ,you can harvest wet. I have a super fan out there. I just shake the branch in front of the fan upside down.  dries them right off. gets the ladybugs out too lol


----------



## Hippie420

Yep. That's what I did last year. Cut a bud, shake the snot out of it, toss it on newspaper, repeat. Clipped four eight inch fans on all corners of the dining room table and let 'em run. I stopped before they got crispy and let 'em dry naturally 'til I figured it was time to jar. left the lids on for a day and took 'em off for an hour or so. Did that until they were ready to store. No mold.

As wet as it was last year (remember the monsoons?), I only lost three medium sized buds to rot. Pure luck on my part.


----------



## Rosebud

I just took a branch of LA C  and it doesn't look ready at all. All cloudy. if you squint you can see one amber.  I think it will have to come down this weekend ready or not. rain is coming.

Umbra, i have found a couple of small worms with a bit or worm **** that needed to be removed.. I think they are from the small white moths that lay an egg and produce a worm that eats and poops, is that what you are thinking too? I have never had them before but i will next year now that i have this year. Anything to do but hand pick? I can't think of anything.

I always shake the soup out of mine too because of dust.  and dirt and debris.


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose. We had those caterpillars this year. We sprayed with some insecticidal soap made for those buggers, and they stopped feeding immediately. When harvested we found a couple still alive, but they weren't feeding on the plants anymore. But since you are taking the plants in a matter of days, hand picking is all you can do. We didn't see the ones we had until trimming, because they were so deep and the buds so dense.


----------



## bozzo420

2 years ago I was going out every morning picking them off. last 2 years  ,only one this year. I kill the moths in the grass with tick poison. wanted to kill the ticks 2 years ago we had a bad tick infestation around here. So I put some granule stuff and the moths were flopping everywhere . Seems that is where they hide during the day.


----------



## Keef

I hate me some bugs !-- Been thinking about this mom and pop grow we gonna set up !-- See if I got this right !-- For a constant grow -- I need 3 grow areas !-  One as a clone station -- One as a veg. area for after they root -- and one for bloom !-- Should I want to do any breeding I need another area !-- I'll need a drying processing area and one of Roses drying racks and got to have one of them trimmers -- I also got to have one of those desk top CO2 hash oil machines Umbra told me about !-- A small batch homogenizer -- and lots of jars !  -- Anything else ?--


----------



## mrcane

How about an afternoon puff.... Keef hope that you have lots of room....& $$$$$ Looks like a big order already.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane -- getting my afternoon burn on !-- I'm thinking 3 bedroom grow house down the line !-- 6 months before the end of prohibition -- I get the spare bedroom !-- I've got an adequate cloning station -- Turn my present bloom into Veg .-- Set the spare room up for bloom !-- Right now if I do any breeding I'm able to move the male outside and take the girls out for a date couple times over a week !-- One of those grow tents like Kraven has would be great !-- Kraven was that a 6 or 8 spot aerocloner U got ?-- did it come with baskets and collars ?-- Anyway -- I just had that pipe ?


----------



## Kraven

Wow, that's all I can say about work right now!!! OMG and wow, just over and over. There is no way to even explain the pickle I appear to be in for doing my job. I'm fearful, stressed, angry and frustrated. Add that to the other "non job, I just buried my mom a few weeks ago" ** that I'm trying to get through and I'm simply at a point of breakage...."smokin' like a tar kettle over here" PK x Heri take me away.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven  Smoke it up Bra... Relax.. You did the right thing f'em...


----------



## yarddog

You stood up for what's right.  The right thing and the easy thing are rarely the same.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, what happened now? Do i need to go beat somebody up?  

Keef you and RWS need to buy the house next door to me. split level though.. but has like 5 bedrooms huge house.. You could borrow my stuff.  no cool southern stuff though, just mr rb, and he is hardly southern any more.


----------



## yarddog

Keef would bring that Southern x Cajun mix to your neighborhood.  Wouldn't ever be the same!!


----------



## Keef

Let the weed help U Kraven !-- Kraven U working a veg. and bloom aren't U ?-- What about U Cane ?- Run a cycle from seed to harvest then start over ?-- When ya'll plan to start your next cycle ? --- Oh!-- I got 2 magnificent BPU-X - Blueberry Blast sexing now -- No girl parts yet but good news is no boy parts yet either !-- I gotta go to Wallyworld and get the stuff I need to start a half dozen of each of the seed from Umbra - divide rest of them up and get them out soon !--


----------



## umbra

I went to a meeting stoned to the max, lol. I start talking about using acoustic shock waves to shatter tissue in surgical procedures and wind up talking about electron spin resonance for imaging. They said, " so would you be open to a entry level bench tech job?"


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Umbra!!! LOL  And you  said?


----------



## mrcane

Umbra to Much!!!

Keef I am still on my first grow seed to harvest only have a 3'6"x4'6" closet in an unheated garage..so a winter grow would be tough. Plus have people coming to install a solar array on the house sometime this winter..


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose one time RWS was offered a job in New Mexico and asked how far it was to the beach from there ?-- U see what I'm working with here ?-- So that's how U end up being a pot farmer at the beach !-- I wish I had all my gear working !-- got a couple empty boxes and light in bloom waiting on plants !-- Umbra we used to use a thing called a CUSA machine in surgery !-- An ultrasonic whip that destroyed tissue which was then washed away thru a suction head !-  bet it has come a long way since then !


----------



## Rosebud

We are only 6 hours from the beach, a very cold windy beach. ha


----------



## umbra

CUSA= cavitron ultrasonic surgical aspirator. I know it well. The same concept was used for phacoemulsification for cataract surgery. I knew a few guys at Cooper Laboratories. I remember when NEC came out with a similar product and they called it NUSA. Parker Montgomery was the CEO and lived in Carmel. He flew to San Jose everyday.
Rose, they didn't even give me a chance to say anything. They thanked me for my time, and I petted the company dog at the meeting.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I was assisting with cataract surgery before Phaco -- Changed everything !-- I spent 36 hours once as we slowly used the CUSA to remove a tumor wrapped around the optic nerve !--


----------



## Keef

What's for supper tonight ?-- I got the wife loaded and she decided to cook a Cajun Meatloaf tonight !-- - Pound of ground pork a pound of hamburger (80/20) -- sauteed onion, celery , Bell pepper , green onions in Cajun seasoning -- mix sauteed veggies and into meat mixture after it cools -- reserve about 25% for tomato topping !-- Add eggs and cracker crumbs mix throughly and bake at 350 for hour and a half !- add reserved seasoning to tomato sauce and simmer !-- Cover meatloaf with tomato sauce mixture for last half hour uncovered ! One of my favs !


----------



## Hippie420

I dined Canadian tonight. Tim Horton's mac & cheese!


----------



## Keef

I thought Mac and Cheese was made by Kraft !-- Ain't nothing wrong with some Mac and cheese !  Hey Cane no wonder U didn't like Louisiana -- do they even have any solid ground in Houma or Morgan City ?-- Nothing but levies , canals and oyster shell roads !-- Oh ! And alligators !!-- U didn't ever catch an alligator on a rod and reel ??-- U got to think them things through !-- U get high hook an alligator -- what U gonna do next ?--


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> We are only 6 hours from the beach, a very cold windy beach. ha



Oh Rose,We live on the Straits of Juan de Fuca  And is still couple hrs to the ocean beaches. We love camping there in the winter, no peeps and you can have some Beautiful weather....Shhhh!!!


----------



## mrcane

And I am cooking up some Bacon, sausage, onion, a pant load of garlic, cabbage all sauted up, its Yumm!!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I thought Mac and Cheese was made by Kraft !---


 It is, Cuz. Tim Horton's is owned by Frosties.


----------



## Keef

Well since I don't know what Frosties is either -- I'm just gonna nod and pretend I do !-- Wait !-- I'm gonna guess it's a type of beer !---


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I was assisting with cataract surgery before Phaco -- Changed everything !-- I spent 36 hours once as we slowly used the CUSA to remove a tumor wrapped around the optic nerve !--


 CUSA was the only thing I have ever seen that can separate tissue from nerve and leave the nerve intact. I was part of a team that used a laser to hit a titanium target and create a plasma within a parabolic chamber, the acoustic shock wave shattered the cataract tissue. The original concept was based on the German lithotripsy research.


----------



## Keef

Lithotripsy !-- Focused sound waves to break up stones was beyond me !-- I started in the O.R. when we had to open up a knee to repair it and recovery would take months !-- When I fell we were scoping knees and they were on crutches for a day or so !-- I saw those new Divinci surgical robots coming !-- U got to have something like that for microsurgery !-- U need to see and move tiny things tiny amounts !--


----------



## Keef

Another thing I can't comprehend Umbra is what the frig happens when mercury is spun into a high speed vortex inside a closed sphere !


----------



## mrcane

Well cut down my first girl tonight 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-44.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-39.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-45.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Man my spare bath sure smells good....


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning cane,and all the ofc.

Congrats on your harvest! Looking good.  Good hot coffee and a nug of that speedy stuff i like.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Go Cane !  Rose are U high again ?


----------



## Keef

I'm better now !-- Cane - Spare bathroom ?- I veg. In the tub / shower stall and bloom in the adjacent walk in closet !-- What U growing this winter Rose ?


----------



## Hippie420

Argg! No sunshine 'til Sunday, if they didn't lie again.

No biggie. Got bud and bubble aplenty. Gonna head out to the pot pen for the fourth time this year and check for signs of mold. If I don't find any, harvest might be sometime next week.

I'll bet Cane's house is smelling really good!


----------



## yarddog

Weather here is great!   Low humidity for a change.  Nice and cool.  Sunny and air has a nice crisp feel.  Makes me want to cut loose, grab a few joints, and take the street bike out for the day.  Alas, I am at work. With no reprieve in sight.   Wishful thinking is what gets us through the day.  
Happy smoking OFC!


----------



## giggy

late check in but here.


----------



## Rosebud

giggy, better late than never.  YD, good attitude.  Hippie, we have rain forecast, mr rb and i just went and did aerobics getting the cover on. lol  Hopefully that will be the last time. Supposed to rain all day here. yuck.

Keef, i am not high enough.. let me fix that, hold please.You asked what or if i am growing this winter...:confused2::doh::huh::rofl::rofl::rofl:

If you could see what i have to get down and harvested this weekend..you would understand my hesitancy to think about popping a seed.  I do have a list. I do have LA Con clones.. I do have purple haze clone, but it hermies so have to be very careful. I have no idea. I have no idea how all this is going to get processed.  Man I wish we could have MP harvest parties where we all just go and help. lol


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Can U get too high ?---Low 90s today low 70s tonight !--  No rain for awhile !


----------



## Rosebud

yes sir, you can get too high if you aren't used to edibles.  well, I can get too high, not sure about you Keef.


----------



## Rosebud

I heard a rumor that it is KRAVEN'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRAVEN!!!!

View attachment purple marijuana cake.jpg​


----------



## yarddog

Awe shucks!   Happy birthday Kraven


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Cuz !--


----------



## Keef

Hey how many states have MMJ laws ?-- How many have to roll over before they change federal law ?-- Seems like it's getting close to half now ?-- It might be hard to grow weed at the beach but think of the market !-- It's a tourist economy !--  They remove the threat of jail and watch me work !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I never had anyway to measure THC so I had no idea what a dose for me was !-  Having that gummy bear let me put some numbers on it !- It had 100 mg. -- the package said 10 doses -- I found that about 20 mg. Is a nice dose for me !-- Well I also had a couple tokes of hash !-- O.K. !-- 20 mg orally and the hash I was pretty high !-- Not that high though !-- I think I coulda drove if I had to !-- Close one eye and squint !


----------



## yarddog

If pot is such a horrible and destructive drug, then why do countless people consume it on a regular basis and mingle into society without others knowing???? 

  Answer that uncle Sam.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Over slept. Kraven...happy birthday...another Libra in the crew, always good to know. I have done the too much edibles and driving was seriously impaired. I told you guys before about my bachelor party. My friend makes hash brownies and misread the recipe, instead of 1/4 oz of hash, he used 1/4 lb. It took me 25 minutes to drive 1 mile. I don't think I went any faster than 5 miles an hour.


----------



## Keef

That would be different wouldn't it Umbra !!-- Waking up high is too cool !-- Still no boy or girl parts on the Blueberry Blast !-- but I'm already planning on a girl !---- Hey Dog -- was that Sweet that said he had a friend in Canada ?-- I'm still after those seed !


----------



## yarddog

I think it was keef.  sweets from the land of clover.


----------



## Keef

Dog - I know where Sweet is I just couldn't remember if it was him or not with a friend in Canada !-- I'll have to PM him and see if he can hook me up !-- The guy was selling tetra clones for $125 for 25 how much can he want for the seed !-- They say it is more a research facility than a seed seller but they sell some seed !-- Everything documented and they ask for a grow report !-- Only sold in Canada to card carrying legal mmj growers!-- I'll send him a grow report from Texas if I get a chance !


----------



## mrcane

Yo O.F.C. Just back from the morning workout ,Had a little lunch now I need a bowl...
  Rose good job getin out and doing aerobics ,it's raining here and sounds like we are going to get more this weekend..
  Keef yep spare bedroom & bath but miss C is not going to give it up for a grow right now..


----------



## yarddog

My spare bedroom is all grow.  Have two cabinets. Plans to co very closet into veg very very soon.


----------



## mrcane

Wow maybe I'm stoned enough missed a whole page Happy B-Day Kraven...


----------



## yarddog

Just say no to brickweed!!  Packed one bowl and picked out 6 seeds.  Wow.


----------



## Keef

Ran out of empty caps so no caps till bag of 1000 gets here !-- Wait Vitamin B-12 comes in a big cap -- I'll be back -- Yep !-- Go Dog !- When U gonna set up veg. ?-- Cane the wife bought me an LED and some Widow seed to give me a hobby and save a buck or two !-- 1st. time we took a joint from my first tiny harvest and the Widow slapped me off the dune--- She came sliding up beside me and said --What do U need to grow a lot of this?-- Then when I wanted to buy the Tranquil Elephantizer --she said - Why U need more seed ?- the Widow works just fine !-- First bowl of T.E. and she was sold !--My "Hobby"-- is becoming a business plan !


----------



## yarddog

Need a fan keef.  And to find a place for all my books.   That closet is full of boxes of books.  But it could be ready within a week when I finally get around to doing it.


----------



## mrcane

Keef till I can grow buds like most of the O.F.C. I will stick to the small space and a couple outside next year... Y.D. put some brick weed in my grinder looks like solid seed husk...


----------



## Keef

I been lazy and still haven't got seed shipping supplies !-- Dog I open the door between veg and bloom after the lights come on in bloom in the morning and close it before lights out in bloom !-- That and a fan I seem to get enough air movement !-- What kind of soil is that you're growing in ?--


----------



## Keef

U know I bought a couple oz of brickweed for caps -- There are hardly ever many seed in it !--


----------



## Keef

Hey !- A little social commentary if U don't mind !-- I see this T.V. show. -- Naked and Afraid ?-- If I was on the show they'd have to change the name to Naked and Pi$$ed off !-- I don't volunteer for stuff like that unless forced !-- I wake up naked in the woods -- I'm gonna be pi$$ed off !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef I'm using ffof soil. I went quick and easy and more foolproof.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> I heard a rumor that it is KRAVEN'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRAVEN!!!!
> 
> View attachment 231040​




Thank you Rose, and Keef and YD 

Got to go see my friend today and he was well, we had a good visit.


----------



## Hippie420

When ya gonna cut the cake? I'm hungry!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> I hope she gets the job she wants Keef. Sending good thoughts.  burgers on the beach sound fun.
> 
> My old doctor said if you ever wondered if you had a gall bladder problem go eat at kfc and you would know. lol.... mr rb like that too.
> 
> mrcane, i think i could eat thai every day and never tire of it.
> 
> Smoking some cindy 99.. so speedy makes me grit my teeth.. lol love it.



That Cindy 99 sounds good. I've never had weed that made you want to do stuff. That would make it the perfect drug!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy belated birthday Kraven!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. that being said happy b-lated b-day krav. i grew a c99 and wasn't really impressed. i think i got two more beans (fem) i may have to try it again. kinda the same with the northern lights i got.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !- where's my pipe !-- give me a minute !


----------



## yarddog

Back at the j o b. This weather makes it so hard to work!   Saturday I'm pointing my nose into the wind!


----------



## Hippie420

Job? Work? What's that?

There's a great glowing ball in the sky in the east. I've heard the old timers talk about it; Something called "The Sun". Looks pretty kool!


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippy !- I find those words offensive too but I know some gotta do what they gotta do !-- I have already went totally over to the dark green side !-- Starting to feel the caps -- nursing a pipe !- Life is good !-- Hey Umbra let me know when I can send that PM !  -- We gonna have some rain today - So says my face !-- high around 90 low low 70 s-- Need the rain to wash away the fish kill and clear up the red tide bloom !-- It's not everywhere seems to move around some days all's well next day it's a gas chamber !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys and DD. Giggy, i love Cinderella 99 and this one is crossed with another speedy pot and finishes early.  About NL, i too was not impressed. I gave most of it to my neighbor, but...and this is nuts, a year cure and that stuff was good. It turned into sleep pot for me. I don't think i would grow it again though. I hear there are good cuts and not good ones.. It causes some folks anxiety  the Cindy and those up kinds. It causes MR Rb angst. Not me.. makes me clean the house and stuff.



so the blue tarps have been up for 24 hours We will go take them off this morning..yuck, that is hard for a not tall girl to do.  A great female grower on this site, TCBud, suggested I keep the LA Con's in the ground for two more weeks and just cover them at night if it is cold.. Any thoughts? I sure would like to see some more amber then i am seeing now.  

Hippie, glad the orb is at your house. It isn't here yet.  You guys needed it huh? Strange weather, strange times..


----------



## Keef

Growing is a disease isn't it !-- I think I'm becoming addicted !-- Rose and Hippy can't help themselves !-- Come spring they'll be moving plants outside!--- Umbra done embrassed the dark side !-- Speaking of da devil -- Hey Umbra when that guy does your trim what kind of ratio of weed to oil do U get ?- roughly !-- he turns it wax or shatter ?-- Or do they call CO2 extracted oil something else !-- Anyway I was wondering about the weed to extract ratio!-- Anyone else know ?-- 10% ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef I haven't had chance to do much in regards to that pm. I'll let you know. Ratio, I haven't done it much. But it varies on the quality of the trim, but from 7% to 10% is about right. It comes out as shatter.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Nice; I love this, effing incredible & a Latte  I be all wound up for my noon Thai Chi....
   Rose Don't have any experience with MJ &  frost but most plants do just fine out with a lite frost.. may look sad till sun hits them.. Fruit likes a little frost to set the sugars.   How far off would you say first frost is?
 MJ being a tough plant should do fine especially if you are covering them @ night.. 
   Just my thought.. Being a Gardener


----------



## Keef

I'm after a tetraploid this winter !-- It depends on market value because I can go with the flow but what I would like to do -- in a free world !-- Would be to grow the tetras out -- dry and extract the whole plant !-- then make an e-cig liquid like nothing ever seen before !-- Serious $hit !-- I would have to keep a little bud for household use but -- I could be happy with 10% !-- A pound is what 480 grams (?)-- So 10% would be 48 grams -- An e-cig juice with 25% shatter made from tetraploid weed with that triple molecule THC should ring anyone's Bell !-- Now that I know they can be had -- I will have one !-- Already got a name for it !-- Texas Tetra !-- What U think ?


----------



## umbra

1 lb= 454 g


----------



## Keef

454 !-- I need to know that number !-- I've used an e- cig to get my nicotine fix for the last several years!-- I use a "tank" system -- The e-cig juice is made with a P.G. or V.G. base with a nicotine concentrate added to desired strength -- They even sell a weed flavored juice with no THC or CBDs !-- Some are reselling this as THC e-cig juice !-- I want to make an e-cig juice using the same base with about 25% of the cleanest extract I can make !-- That will work in these commercial e-cigs !-- The law will say U can't smoke weed in public places -- So everyone will want an e-cig juice they can smoke discreetly !--  Problem is extract and V.G./P.G. won't stay mixed !-- and it is a little too thick !-- Problems that have a solution !-- Just for the record - I bought 100 -- 2 mil. Dropper bottles and a gallon of V.G. -- Vegatable Glycerine !-- and a roll of shrink wrap !-- I need 2 machines a full own grow and for the law to change and it's on !-- I do hope I have enough time to build up some inventory !--


----------



## yarddog

Ah! Work was so messed up today.  My project fought me every inch of the way.  Messed up and drilled a hole in the wrong spot on the frame of a brand new $165,000 truck!   Managed to make it work. Man I didn't want to tell the foreman about that one.  Close call. Bought to smoke a nice bowl, maybe two and let the negative ions of work fade away


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, pleasantly stoned myself, fixing to go in and grab the steaks and pop them on the grill, taters in the oven will be done in about twenty, got a yard sized salad made and gonna wash it down with some ice cold sweet tea


----------



## Keef

I got a legal question !-- Can U go to jail for shooting a lawnmower ?-- I emptied the gas tank cause it's been sitting a couple months !-- removed the spark plug and cleaned it - spun her around a few times and saw a spark !-- Put it back together and still no go !-  gas gets there spark fires it has to run !- Go get me a new plug tomorrow !-- Try again !-- Need my pipe !


----------



## Kraven

Dinner done and now smoking some old school grape the old hippy gave me a ways back (some smoke and a cut). Sure is a nice smoke, here is a pic of her today she is 2 days into week six and smells like grape big league chew bubble gum, but she is heavy and hits like a brick from space.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'm gonna take a wild guess and say -- I don't think this is your first grow !-- I'm jealous !-- I think I see very early boy parts on "Trips"-- that special BPU-X- Blueberry Blast from Umbra !-- So do I cross him on the Tranquil Elephantizer and/or either or both my Widows ?-- Gut say it's a boy and the other is a girl !-- I can live with that !-- Umbra -- You've smoked them both -- T.E. Mom with the Son of BPU as the Dad --Good match ?--


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, very nice picture.  
I went and picked up my old camaro tonight. Going to drive it a few days and cover it back up some more.  
Going to smoke a bowl and call it a day. One more day.


----------



## mrcane

Evening O.F.C.     Keef  Spark,fuel & air she should fire up.....
    Kraven that is beautiful.. Bubble Gum Yum.....
  Hey Y.D. what year is that Chevy..


----------



## yarddog

Keef, the carb is probably gummed up from ethanol fuel. 
 Mr cane is a 67 model.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, tale the bowl off the carb and spray some carb cleaner in the little holes.   Might be able to clean it like that.  If not it will need to be removed and cleaned.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Kraven I'm gonna take a wild guess and say -- I don't think this is your first grow !-- I'm jealous !-- I think I see very early boy parts on "Trips"-- that special BPU-X- Blueberry Blast from Umbra !-- So do I cross him on the Tranquil Elephantizer and/or either or both my Widows ?-- Gut say it's a boy and the other is a girl !-- I can live with that !-- Umbra -- You've smoked them both -- T.E. Mom with the Son of BPU as the Dad --Good match ?--


Yes good match. Only one way to tell if it will be good. Breed it and then grow it out


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee brewing. i just can't seem to get motivated since i have gotten home. all i have done is stay stoned or tried to stay stoned. watch tv or play games on the computer. yall may not hear from me for a few days as i try to get my act back together, i got to much i need to be doing. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Getting my burn on maybe another cup of coffee -- I be good !-- I go pick up a new spark plug and some starting fluid and get that mover started today !-- Might have to be my last pull start mover - wrecks my neck pulling on that start rope !-- I put 6 of each of those  BPU -X-mixed and GDP -X Black Rose seed in soil last evening !-- Umbra - I might just do that cross !-- I think I'll see if I can't get some pollen up to the Gloman !--He's got my Widow -X-T.E. cross growing !-- I wanted to plant some seed to assure myself I can germ !-- Got to get ready for the 2015-16 winter grow !-- Hopefully come spring I'll have myself a tetra growing back there among my semi-normal plants !


----------



## Keef

Hey if anyone wants the seed from a T.E. -X- B.B -- B.B. -X - Widow let me know and I'll do the cross and send U the seed !-- These seed for this tetra BillyBudd calls "The Storm"-- are regular seed from breeding 2 tetraploids he claims can produce 40% THC if grown properly !-- If I get them this fall/winter -- I'm gonna breed some seed for the O.F.C. - so save a place in next winter's grow !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Wake & Bake then off to the morning Workout.
  So Got a plant hanging, Dark room, 65 dreg. 45-50 RH  fan on in room but not on buds...Doe's this sound right???


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, kids. The Great Glowing Orb is gone. We're back to the Transylvania look this morning.

Found the perfect sleeping potion: Beer, Skunk, and some of the Old Hen's pork pot roast and potatoes in a crock pot. It put me down for a ten count for sure!

Anyone know if freeze drying buds with CO2 would kill the seeds?


----------



## Rosebud

Morning peeps.
Yes Cane, that sounds good to me.  Enjoy this harvest and cure.. I made a song up about my first grow. Only one first grow.

Well i have a small crew coming to help trim today. I am thankful, i just hope my gf doesn't get drunk. I hate drunk. I really hate drunk.  Hopefully she waits til she gets to the hotel. I don't care if her husband drinks, he is quiet. she is LOUD when drunk. I had forgotten about her drinking as we always talk on the phone in the morning. Last night she was soused. shoot.  Need to rethink that next time rb.

I wish i knew about the co2 hippie, but i don't. Your dinner sounds divine.

Giggy, do what you need for yourself. We will be here when you want to come on home.


----------



## Keef

Hippy U a Madman !-- May not be an answer to your question yet !--  I'm pretty sure that CO2 would freeze the weed making the stems on the tricomes to become brittle and break off easily !- Go for it !-- Kinda like dry ice hash ?-- - Ya'll think I'm obsessed with getting a some tetraploid seed -- The natural weed we grow has it's DNA in 2 strands - a tetra has 4 strands -- This guy has clones from plants with 6 strands with the goal of 8-- An Octaploid which the highest number in many fruits and veggies we eat !-- The high the number of DNA strands the higher the potential THC production !-- He claims the potential of 60% on his 6 stranded clones !!-- I'm being conservative !-- One thing is clear to me this is the next revolution in weed pharming !-- We can't breed anything with only 2 strands that can get anywhere near these potentials !-- I see a weed coming that is 3 times stronger than anything around now !-- That should scare U !-- In a good way !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- Don't like load drunks either !-- U were talking once about big pharm patenting some weed genetics -- We beat them to octaploid weed !-- it'll be too late for them !-- The ,goose will be loose !--- Get ready for the revolution ya'll !--Ya'll know me as well as anyone !-- I got one of them math questions !-- If that man in Canada were to develop an octaploid marijuana plant --- How long does it take for Keef to get one to Texas ?--


----------



## Joe420Camel

giggy said:


> morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. coffee brewing. i just can't seem to get motivated since i have gotten home. all i have done is stay stoned or tried to stay stoned. watch tv or play games on the computer. yall may not hear from me for a few days as i try to get my act back together, i got to much i need to be doing. peace


 
yup, story of my life. (when I'm "down") 
been "down" myself the past... while 

small things help (me) 
go get milk. 
that's it, no biggie. 
Get's the ball rolling in the right direction or @ least feels like it "puts the breaks on" for a while when I'm roll'n "down"hill...


BTW

I FINALLY got myself growing again. Too far behind to flower a cut so I'm flowering the mother and cutting a new mom.

She was a (7 month old) bonsai-mom who survived spider-mites and root-rot.
I wasn't worried about trimming the living snot out of her before moving her over. 

Her first 7 days in the tote. 

:48: 

View attachment uglymutha.jpg


View attachment PICT0279cc.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Joe, wow, good to hear from you. Depression is a hard thing. I am glad you are back growing. Are you getting any help with the low? I hope so. I understand making yourself just do something. Don't ever quote me cause I hate this but exercise really does help some folks with depression.

Keef, if there is to be a octoploid? you will have it.  I have faith in ya.


----------



## Keef

Go Joe !- where ya been !--I know those foam collars !-- One of my widows is Identified with a black collar !-- Hate me some spidermites -- Not a fan of Neem oil either !-- Trying something new and it seems to work well !-- It's called -- Axiom - It's a systemic pesticide (Harpin Proteins) -- I applied a fine mist across the plants -- with 1/4 recommended strength !-- both times I have seen a growth spurt !-- I had killed most of the spidermites with Neem Oil but their recovery was remarkable after the Axiom !


----------



## Beemer

Good morning my fellow old farts. As you all say It's time to Wake and Bake 

View attachment 12049291_10153667364043514_6317212311738647117_n.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keep up the good work Keef.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice to see you Beemer, i need one of those!


----------



## Keef

I needs me one of them Bozzo !-- Umbra - I knew these things were real when I caught scent of the Pink Kush !-- Thought I was gonna have to make my own tetra !-- Then I find 2 places already doing it !-- I got no problem with that !-- The man treating tetra seed to make Octas !-- I might take a group effort to get some seed or clones into the lower 48 !-- The big pharm can only make octaploids and try to breed something they can call their own !-- When it comes to breeding they can't beat the collective head !-- This is gonna be like the change from brickweed to to the finest -- except in this instance our best would be like brickweed was in that change !-- We get some tetras and learn to grow poly weed -- We do some tetra breeding then when we lay hands on this mythical Octaploid we breed some of them !-- Some got to be better than others !--


----------



## mrcane

Keep going Joe ,Rose is right, Keep active, Had a severe break down, now that's all I do workout, ride bicycle, do Tai Chi, And play a little Banjo...&& MJ which has gotten me off two diff.meds so far...


----------



## Keef

Cane U got trim !-- dry it in the oven if U want !-- Put it in a jar and bake at 230 degrees for half hour to decarb it !--- U can get empty gel caps at most health stores-- I order mine off Amazon !-- pack them full of crumbled decarbed weed and find your own dosage !-- Take a dose everyday !--- Start with 2 caps and work your way up if needed !-- Take the caps with some food or oil !-- I usually use -- cold pressed unrefined coconut oil -- Taste like coconut !-- PPJ sandwich will work !-- Give the caps an hour or so to kick in !-- You'll be a Cannacap convert !


----------



## Keef

I was over at skunkpharm checking their latest e-cig juice research !-- They put half vegatable glycerin and half BHO wax in a homogenizer and said it work great but that 50% BHO is entirely too strong !-- I want an e-cig juice that is 3-5 tokes for a good buzz !-- Simply so people can regulate their buzz !-- 1-2 toke e-cig  juice U might as well be smoking a dab !--- I - like others are sipping at their e-cig all day long !  I'm thinking a little nicotine - a little THC ?-- Make my own brand !--


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, Beemer! Long time no see. ole buddy! Figured they'd made you president of 420 magazine by now! Whatcha harvesting this time?


----------



## mrcane

I just might have to try that Keef, Canna Caps, I like the sound of that...


----------



## mrcane

So the wife brings home a bucket of apples & ice cream, think that is a hint ,Pie?or Crisp?


----------



## yarddog

If you bring a bucket of any kind of fruit to my dad's house, he makes it off limits and uses it for wine.


----------



## Keef

Was that Beemer dropping by ?-- Don't pay no mind to Hippy -- U know how he is !-- What U been up to over there ?- they won't even let me be a visitor !-- Hippy either !-- Ya'll need to be talking to Kraven about distilling !--Lots of Everclear used in making RSO !--- Sugar 'Shine would be just as good if not better !-- Bunch of dam Outlaws anyway !-- First thing we do everyday is fire one up and break federal law !  A converted pressure cooker still ain't that far of a stretch !  -- It's not like U gonna drink it or sell it !-- Who's to know ?


----------



## Keef

Cane there's a lot of health benefits from smoking weed but eating weed will help with more ailments than I could list !--  U get a nice smooth long lasting buzz when U get the right dose !   I got a bag of a 1,000 empty "00" caps that came in today !-- I take a dose first thing every morning and most of the time a dose mid afternoon !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef, Have tried some of the edibles at the dispensary and they are sure good at putting me to sleep..


----------



## Keef

Cane Cannacaps are a lot cheaper and U can regulate your dosage better -- Let your belly do the extraction !--- all it needs is a little oil to help obsorbion !-- Hey !-- After watching Umbra out there in the free world -- When the law changes - I gotta have one of them desk top CO2 hash oil extraction machines -- especially if there's other pharmers with trim they want turned into oil !-- Split the extract ?-- Maybe they would trade for prepackaged e-cig liquid at a deep discount !-- trade them some e-cig liquid made from their trim for their half of the oil ?-- Would that be wrong ?


----------



## Kraven

OK so the GTH #9 got my curiosity up, I went an got a nug......it smells like cat piss and wet grass, when you give it a grind then the smell changes to a sour sorta floral /citrus. The smoke tastes like dirt, not very tasty at all, but three decent rips in, I'm gonna put her down, im high, my heart is pounding and im almost a bit paranoid.....definitely a good smoke, bet it would have smelled/tasted much better if i had not fried her in week 3 of flower...but the high more than makes up for it, I want to get up and do **** now! I'm gonna definitely grow her again, and now i have her number.....tie her down and top the hell out of her, make about 6-8 mains and let her rip....no more vegging for a month with this girl.


----------



## Keef

Kraven - I got something that could take some of that stretch out that GTH and maybe add a little flavor too !-- "Trips"-- One of the 2 BPU -X- Blueberry Blast I got from Umbra is a male !-- He came out the shell with three leaves instead two !-- Want some pollen ?-- I'm gonna let him pop a flower or two before I take him outside and collect some pollen as he slowly dies !-Looks like the other may be a girl !  U didn't get any of Umbras seed last time did U ?


----------



## yarddog

Hitting this vape hard tonight.  watching up in smoke.  Wondering if I'm going to get a black eye.  I had a drill snap out of my hands today.  That side handle came around and clocked me right below the left eye. Got a nice knot on the edge of my eye socket. Leave it to me to hurt myself.


----------



## Hippie420

Had one punch me in the jaw once when I was in a tight spot and the bit caught my beard. I was seeing stars a nano second after I felt the tug.


----------



## mrcane

Hate when that happens, get all caught up in the cord & S****. the bigger the drill chuck  the bigger the hurt...


----------



## yarddog

Your lucky you didn't get worse hippie.


----------



## Keef

I got hurt in the face one time !--


----------



## yarddog

Yeah you did.  You certainly don't do things half way.


----------



## mrcane

I just stuffed my face with some apple crisp & vanilla bean ice cream, now for a little matanuska TF and I'll be on my way,,,,


----------



## Keef

Sometimes late at night when the wind is just right and I hold my head the right way -- I can pick up Mexican radio on the plates and screws in my face - Talk about hearing voices in your head !--


----------



## Keef

At least back in NOLA I could pick up the Blues channel !-- They played all the old bluesmen !-- Robert Johnson ,  Led Belly ,  Sonny Boy Williams , Blind Mellon Jellin !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, yea keef a bit of pollen would do nice. I would dust the GTH #9. She is super stretchy, next time I run her I will really work hard, it will take a bunch to tame her, but the smoke is top shelf.


----------



## WeedHopper

Beemer said:


> Good morning my fellow old farts. As you all say It's time to Wake and Bake



Now that's a coffee cup.


----------



## yarddog

Morning all.  Got some bacon and eggs going.  Got a full day of nothing planned.  I might not even get dressed. Woke up to lightning and a light rain this am.  
Now if I can keep from killing the girls, I'll be just fine.


----------



## bozzo420

wow good morning OFC.   This is the hard part. Cutting the rest down really hurts. Being without any plants to check on . Nothing but hunting  left.  but they are all pretty close. 
It is a good day in potville. coffee and dube, then its trim time.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.     :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Don't let me forget about it Kraven !-- Trips is just showing his male parts it'll be awhile before his flowers start to open !--


----------



## Keef

I took some cuts from Trips but have had problems getting him to root !-- If he'll root I'll keep a piece in veg . -- If the Trips doesn't clone --I've got 6 of Umbra's BPU -X- Mixed moms germing and I'm looking for a good looking dad !-- I'm gonna go ahead and breed Trips to the T.E. and my Widows !-- Hopefully he'll root !-- Then if someone wants to breed him I can just send a clone and they can do the breeding !


----------



## Rosebud

HI guys, i hate harvesting.. Eveything hurts... lol  have a nice day.


----------



## Hippie420

Yeah, I should get off my lazy butt and check the gals out back. The sun is shining for the first morning in a week and winter's coming.

Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Kraven

Went to see my o'l hippy friend this am and brought along some GTH x 9 for him to sample, he rolled a fattie and we got down, ended up really enjoying it, super nice meds, heck we even got the giggles a sec.....was fun for all, love my o'l hippy....he is like a second dad to me.

Come on FSU ....beat Miami !!!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose - Hippy -  We still in the high 80 s- low 90s -- 70s at night !-- If I breed Trips -- I hope someone will help me grow out the seed !- Looking for a lady plant that makes 3 leaves at a time instead of two !-- The Mommas -- There's a reason they call the Widow White !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer ?-- No way to explain her - U don't know till U know !-- Even if the children don't have 3 leaves they gonna be off the hook !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Just smoked a little of my first, 3 days dry enough to burn, Smooth but no real flavor to it..Real uppie stone..  Now what? Bag It? Jar it?


----------



## Keef

I sent the Gloman an e-mail -- He has that White Widow -X- Tranquil Elephantizer girl and We need to arrange a date with Trips !-- W.W. -x-T.E.--- X--- BPU-x-B.B. -- That's entirely too many "X"s -- Good "X"s !!--- but -- One day soon -- We breed Tetraploid weed !-- there won't be over 7,000 varieties !-- Only the few that we get creative with !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Cane, I would wait until the stems are dry enough to snap then jar them and burb the jars for an hr a day for 3 or 4 weeks. Installing a CO2 generator and controller today.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Umbra, stems are still bendable..  Sounds like you have a fun project for the day!!


----------



## Keef

Umbra stepping up his game !-- Cuz -- I have myself a new BPU-X-Blueberry Blast Queen Mother !-- I've had my Widow over 2 years - if BB knew how many times I'm gonna cut her - she'd hermie on the spot !-- Umbra U ever want a cut of your work back we can do that !


----------



## Hippie420

I looked into the generators, but I couldn't justify the price. A 20 pound tank lasts me twelve weeks, and it only cost fifteen bucks to refill. I have three tanks, and after two are empty, it's off to the welding shop for refills.


----------



## Beemer

Happy Shatterday all. I didn't grow this year. I still have over 3 lbs left from last summers grow. I don't go over to 420 much. When I do i just read a little and maybe comment on Jagas and OMM thread. Being retired is not doing anything. I have more projects than I need so I'm always busy. I do a lot of woodworking so I don't smoke during the day when I'm using saws. I hurt myself enough without being stoned. But I do eat my caps for pain and toke in the evening. Sounds like everyone had a good summer. Happy Days everyone.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippy -- I'm brain damaged so I can obsess about more than one thing at a time !-- Yes!- I will have some of them tetra seed !- but -- I keep seeing this Candy Apple Red 1/4 scale 57 Chevy convertible -- golf cart !-- the seats are where the top would fold down !-- People run the beach's and side streets on golf carts and side by side 4 wheelers !-- I only want the body of that 57 replica !-- I built a few go carts back in the day !-- Sooner or later someone is gonna say -- my golf cart or 4 wheeler is faster than yours !--- 1/4 scale -- I could hide something under that hood !- Motorcycle engine ?--


----------



## Keef

Beemer U don't have to be growing to hang out with us !-- My father just had a skin cancer removed so I'm gonna round up the stuff and make him some Beemer's Balm for him !-- Told my mother I would get him some caps -- she said he wouldn't take it if he knew what it was !-- I told her I figured that so he's gonna get suppositories !--  Mean old man !- And hates -- just about everybody especially them long haired dope smoking hippies ! -- The thought of him and RSO suppositories give me a warm fuzzy feeling inside !-- If that is wrong !-- I don't want to be right !--


----------



## bozzo420

Mr B  nice to see ya.


----------



## umbra

We changed our plans. After trying unsuccessfully to put the pool cover on the pool, we are going to a gun show, lol.


----------



## Kraven

Yea Cane, need the get the buds cured now, a sub par cure can wreck an excellent grow. I use Tupperware and Bovida 62% Rh packs and cure usually 4-6 weeks before I put them into glass for deep storage, got about a pound in cure right now before I will give 3/4 of it away to my med patients.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with ya there, Beemer. A good friend (you know 'em) gifted me some plants he had extra or I wouldn't have bothered. Got WAY too much weed around here. Still gonna do a winter grow just to stay in practice, though.


----------



## Hippie420

I can take a toke or two when using saws, but I remember the first rule: Count your fingers before and after. If the count doesn't match, start looking through the saw dust.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven just ordered packets should be a few days before branches start to snap..
  When you use these packets do you burp your container daily??


----------



## Keef

Me, some weed and some morphine lost a fight with a saws all !-- Yes I still have all my fingers but thang  kicked my a** !!-- I'm in the E.R. getting sewn up again and the Dr. says U need anything for pain ?-- I said sure !-- wasn't sure he used a local be he sewed me up or not !-- I was really - really lit up !-- I mean one of my epic highs !--


----------



## mrcane

You know, I use to do pretty good wrenching lit up, but I get a little nervous around any of them wood type power tools...


----------



## yarddog

Y'all talked me into a burger and hotdog at the sonic.


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog !-- They got chilli cheese tots too !--


----------



## Kraven

Smoked a pork tenderloin and a few chickens for today, game day go noles. Cane i open the containers every 2 -3 days and give them a little stir so to speak, but once the packs are in they pretty much will immediately control the humidity, you just want to make sure you check them a few hours after you put them in, if they seem wet again its too early they need to dry more. I hang my plants about 5-7 days and by that time they are ready to start the cure, and i try to cure for about 6 weeks min 8 max then put them under glass for long term storage.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Kraven...  Mama wanted me to, use up that half & Half you got in there. 
 So Went got me some Fresh local spot prawns now it's prawns & cream sauce over fresh ravs... Good Bread and a Chard....


----------



## Keef

Prawns ?-- Like big shrimps ?--sprinkle with Tony Chacheres wrap a piece of bacon around a seasoned peeled shrimp use a tooth pick to hold the bacon on the shrimp -- I line them up on a skewer !-- A quick trip under a broiler to crisp up the bacon some !-- Make me hongry !-- Maybe one of them Bourbon Street Steaks ?-- My luck RWS will come home from the grocery store and stop and get Sushi or something !-- Some things I will not eat !-- Top of my list is Kimchi !-- and snakes !


----------



## mrcane

What I miss bro. is a beer box full of shrimp and or crawdads a rack of beer and a picnic table by the Bayou...Whoo,,,Hooo...


----------



## Hippie420

Checked the outside gals. Now I smell funny and my arms are sticky.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie, what were you swimming in them...


----------



## yarddog

And your not complaining, are you hippie??


----------



## Hippie420

No, the blasted pot pen is only six feet wide. Those gals made that up quickly. I think next year I'm only growing four in my 6x20 pen. Ok, maybe five.......


----------



## Keef

I know Cane !-- it just don't matter shrimp or crawfish -- some small potatoes and little half ears of corn -- ice chest keeps them warm !-- even better when U cook them both !-- I like mine with some red sauce -- red horse radish seafood sauce !-- worked on my lawnmower today !-- it's the carb !-- getting no gas !- cranks if I pour gas in the carb !-- So tommorrow I gotta take take it apart !- Hurt myself a little pulling on the crank !-- Gonna take some more caps and call the day done !--


----------



## Keef

Dog can U even imagine having a "Pot Pen "-- right there in front of god and everybody ?-- Plant Limits ?-- I want Texas to have a plant limit !  I want to be able to have a pot pen too !-- I want to have a bloom big as Umbra's garage grow !-- I want to be able to look out my window to check on my plants like Rose !-- I want a red cement mixer dedicated to bubble hash like Hippy !-- Why they call me an Outlaw ?-- I'm just a pot farmer !


----------



## bozzo420

hippie ,my neighbors said they roll their windows down in front of my house for the sweet smell. they don't get high, they just love the smell.  just because you have a few seeds, does not mean the pot is bad. we cleaned seeds for years.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo -- I hate U so very, very much !-- I'm so jealous !-- The neighbors enjoying the smell of your garden !-- It sounds like a good thing -- right and proper !-- but they send me to jail for the same thing !!-- One day Ya'll !!-- My day will come !   When they turn me loose -- I'm gonna show them what I learned up in the O.F.C. !  --


----------



## Hippie420

What I like about it is MI state law. You're allowed 2.5 ounces of weed and that's it. You can possess seeds. No weight limit. Can you imagine a few pounds worth of seeds at $4 a pop?


----------



## mrcane

Bozzo You have very nice neighbors, just seen on local news guy had a beautiful grow and neighbor called the law,said that it smelled like a skunk. The cops said be careful what you vote for, the grow is perfectly legal,,,


----------



## Keef

They won't even let us vote on it !-- The Governor said not on my watch !-- The Texas legislature doesn't convene again for 2 years !--- I've found my Frankenplant -- I just got to get it to Texas !-- My best hope is the end of federal prohibition !-- Yo Hippy -- I hear U gonna grow some Tranquil Elephantizer this Winter ?-- If U do I bet it'll end up being the mother that replaces Black Lights !-- Let's let the plant speak for itself !--


----------



## Hippie420

Black Lights is gone. Long live Black Lights. Got the powdery mildew so I pulled the cork on 'em. I was selling a lot of clones, and I refuse to sell someone my problems.

Yep, that TE might just be the ticket!


----------



## bozzo420

hippie you should be cloning Holland hope. For your outdoor growers. Zero mold on them and 3 are still up. rained for 3 days and they just shook it off and smiled . I love it. you had one. in the pen.


----------



## Hippie420

Gotta figure out which one it is! Got the paper around here somewhere. The Chemdog looks to be a keeper, too.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning all. FSU managed to squeak by, had control of the game and then went flat for three quarters. Coffee and bowl in hand.....Bake in progress.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Ugh !- Neck is stiff !-- No Everything is stiff and sore !-- I can't be stove up today I got stuff to do !-- Hope the caps help !-- Need my pipe !-


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. You will loosen up Keef.. Bozzo That Holland Hope sounds like just the plant I need to grow outside here..Gets pretty damp & foggy {marine layer}


----------



## Kraven

Time to break out the GTH #9 it will put some pep in yo step.....hope everyone has a good day - peace-


----------



## Keef

More coffee and refill the pipe !-- I musta done something wrong -- I'm still not getting around too good !--


----------



## Keef

Heat pack, coffee and a few more tokes and we'll see how it goes !-- Hey Hippy -- When those seed are ready -- U gonna have some to share with the O.F.C. ?-- I'm back to find a way to get them seed out of Canada !-- I'm well aware the seed may not be what he says but I'm willing to pay to find out !-- If not ,- I wanted 4 lines ready for the end of prohibition --- I got my 2 Widows --- The T.E. and B.B. now -- and I got half dozen of Umbra's seed germing !-- I'd like to pass my pink line Widow on to someone else -- That sativa dominance wants to grow outside but she's been a work horse for 2 years !-- It's time to find something that is a little more indica !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef did that lawn mower kick your *** yesterday? I am sure that I will grow an indica strain next, this sativa 3 months into flower is to much...


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> What I miss bro. is a beer box full of shrimp and or crawdads a rack of beer and a picnic table by the Bayou...Whoo,,,Hooo...



Throw in some good music & the right company-- count me in!  Crawfish are my favorite. Crawfish etoufee is my number one dish to prepare & eat. Make some bread pudding with bourbon sauce for desert; doesn't get any better!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Time to break out the GTH #9 it will put some pep in yo step.....hope everyone has a good day - peace-



That GTH#9 sounds great. I could use a little pep in my step! I'm in between jobs, as they say, and just kinda bummed out about it all. Figured you could understand Kraven! Enjoy some smoke for me!


----------



## DirtyDiana

bozzo420 said:


> hippie ,my neighbors said they roll their windows down in front of my house for the sweet smell. they don't get high, they just love the smell.  just because you have a few seeds, does not mean the pot is bad. we cleaned seeds for years.



Wow! Such a problem to have!


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> Throw in some good music & the right company-- count me in!  Crawfish are my favorite. Crawfish etoufee is my number one dish to prepare & eat. Make some bread pudding with bourbon sauce for desert; doesn't get any better!



Oh DD  Stop it, Crawfish  Etoufee ,Bread puddin  I'm starved for fome good cajun cookin... I do make a mean gumbo and i feel one coming on.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Took me forever to catch up to you guys! What chatty Cathys! I feel sad for you outside growers having to cut it all down! That's one good thing about indoor growing, you can grow year round. Of course, I know some of you do indoor winter grows. It would be strange not growing. Just had a BPU mixed seed pop on day three! So cool! Hopefully, more will germinate. And, as of last week, I am mite free! I check those plants every day with my loupe. I remain vigilant! Ok, more coffee & a couple more tokes; got things to do!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hate to brag Cane, but I make the best gumbo you'll ever taste. True story! And, my bread pudding served warm with a healthy dose of bourbon sauce will just about kill you.  I was raised in a Cajun home, so, I'm pretty good at Cajun & Creole food.


----------



## Keef

Go DD !-Got a baby BPU !--- Cane I got some seed put up for U !-- Thought I see what else I could round up and send them out together but if U need them sooner let me know !  -- Trips is a full blown boy and will pop some flowers in maybe a week ?-- I have a feeling that he maybe sterile !-- but he maybe breed with this Black line Widow she wouldn't breed with the T.E. !  -- I'll arrange a date with each of my girls and see what happens !-- I know my pink line is a Fertile Murtle !-- She mothered he Glomans - Big White Betty - and she is the mother of the T.E. - Widow cross Giggy and the Gloman got !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It's been a lazy Sunday morning. Enjoying my wake n bake outside on the patio. Drinking some of that cat sh*t coffee and a fresh baked pumpkin muffin. Football is coming up soon, so I will need to medicate so I don't start yelling at the TV.


----------



## mrcane

D.D. I am sure your cajun dishes are fabulous...Tell me how do you not live by the ocean??
   Keef Don't hurry with the seeds, I can't do anything for a while..


----------



## Keef

Cane - Cool ! -- DD -- Not by the ocean ?-- Really !-- -- Canjun food ?-- Grow all year long ?--- Are U by chance a water pharmer ?-- Hey Cane did that lawn mower kick my a** ?-- Like a red headed stepchild !!-- I got a basic tool box box full sockets and stuff but to get to the bolts on the carb bowl and the carb -- I gotta take the engine off the mower and turn it upside down so I can get to everything with the tools I got !-- The jets in the carb are plugged up with gunk !- She runs if I pour gas in the carb !--


----------



## mrcane

You know keef that dam ethanol raises hell with carbs, I have replaced a couple. Hard to find ethanol free gas.  Suns out, gota get out...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Idk Cane, who would live "not by the ocean?" If the ocean's not within walking or hearing distance, not interested! I am definitely an ocean woman!


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, Keef, I grow aeroponic, I guess you can say.


----------



## mrcane

Yes D.D. I worked on the ocean my whole career, have tried to move away from it, but it didn't last long..I'm here to stay, couple miles from the salt..


----------



## Keef

That's what I thought DD !-- Hey Umbra -- CO2 ?-- Can't U find a place to squeeze a fermenting vessel into the garage ?--Make some beer or something ?--  I've also wondered about a living CO2 generator like some birds or rabbits stuck in a cage out of the way somewhere in the grow room-- would that be enough !-- Just a thought !-- I'm practicing for the 420 burn !-- Hope I do it right !


----------



## Kraven

If your like me you just have salt in your blood by now......


----------



## Keef

It wasn't a big leap for me to go from river rat to swamp rat and the Ponchartrain is part ocean part lake so beach rat wasn't much of a leap !-- We used to go up to the Big Eddie up on the Trinity River every summer to fill the freezer with fish !-- I remember one year where we had 500 lbs of striped bass, crappie and catfish to clean when we got home !-- I just remember how tired I was !-- Swinging an electric knife like a ninja the first 8 hours or so !-- We didn't hunt or fish for pleasure !-  We went to get food !-- Daddy would use his deer tags -- then Mommas !-- We ate well !-- I raised the chickens ,rabbits and beef !-- I hate eating animals that had names !


----------



## Keef

Know how many deers U can get in the trunk of a car ?-- Game Warden pulled over one of my classmates in high school -- there was a deer tail hanging out the trunk !-- Made him open the trunk and found 6 !-- Cuz was providing "Ground Beef "- to a hamburger joint !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and bowl in hand but nobody to puff puff pass too......


----------



## yarddog

I'm here, fixing  trucks.  I would love to be home today.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Kraven - Dog - pass that thing this way !-- Sore again today but I'm getting around !-- Got most of my heavy pharming done yesterday !-- 2 boxes emptied , cleaned refilled and ready to go !-- made some improvements to veg. - under the supervision of the Mighty RWS - of course !-- She the veg. boss !-- bloom coming back together nicely !-- still got 2 empty boxes and lights in bloom !-- We working on it !--


----------



## Kraven

"F" work, wife is sick and they are insane at work.....gonna just enjoy a day with no craziness taking care of the wife.


----------



## Keef

I see Kraven got his priorities straight !-- I think more coffee and a pipe might be in order !-- I need to wonder in and see if anymore seed came up !-- I didn't have a germination curse !-- just poison soil !-- Never sterilize soil in the oven !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Here we go ...Wake & Bake


----------



## yarddog

My wife was sick last two weeks.  Couple that with 18 hours overtime to compensate for her being out of work while sick.   I need a day too kraven.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Keef

Lighter quit we got an emergency -- Somebody got to go to the store !-- but until then I got kitchen matches !-- Don't make me build a bow drill and make a fire just to light a joint cause I don't need no stinking match to start a fire !-- In the Army once they told us we had steak for supper -- U can have your's when U make fire !-- Keef was standing in line when the steak hit the grill !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Old Farts! Looks like another beautiful day here in the Mitten. Moving a bit stiff myself this morning. Worked on the bus yesterday for a little too long. Today's beer day, so I might just chase a few parts and save the brute labor for tomorrow.

Can't wait to get this thing done and get a grand total on how much it cost. I've been such a frugal shopper (read-cheap) on the build. For an example, everyone that's ever ridden in a cargo van knows just how noisy they are. I wanted mine quiet. I was looking at closed cell foam mats for the insides of the doors and the ceiling to knock down the sound. They aren't giving those away. Fifty bucks for a 4'x4' sheet, and I need three or four of them. Noticed these mats at Harbor Freight billed as anti-fatigue work mats. Did a little research and found out it's the same stuff. Caught 'em on sale for $6.99 for a fifty inch square of the stuff! Got three of 'em for half the price of one of the others.

Must be the Scottish ansestory in me!


----------



## bozzo420

finally see  ,they are not done till the flower blooms 

View attachment hope top.JPG


----------



## Keef

Hey about this RSO -- I been thinking !-- Sometimes someone may want a cleaner extract for some other use !-- U know I'm after the cleanest extract I can make for e-cig liquid !-- I'm convinced this Super Critical CO 2 extraction is the way to go !-- Anyway there is a process called -- solvent pairs --like oil and water !-- or in the case of cleaning RSO -- pet. ether and water -- in a tall skinnyglass container U would dissolve RSO in ether then add an equal part of water !-- cap and shake vigorously-- the impurities that will dissolve in water will while the cannabinoids will dissolve in the ether !-- Let sit and the ether and water will seperate !-- Drain off water part -- evap the ether leaving a clean oil !- That is my theory anyway !


----------



## Hippie420

What flavor is that, Bozzo?

Keef, you're looking at a separatory funnel. Not cheap, but some careful shopping on fleabay can net you one for a decent price. They kinda  look like a pear and have a petcock at the bottom.

That petroleum ether is on the DEA's hit list. Good luck finding a source that doesn't find you!


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Ether is how hash oil was made back in the 70's. It is very flammable. The main reason butane is used today is because ether is a watched chemical. Before Neville started breeding cannabis, he was making hash oil with ether. He was using a spark less hot plate, that sparked. He has substantial burns over his body from that experience.


----------



## yarddog

Just goes to show, if its a mechanical part, it will fail.  Just a matter of when and how bad


----------



## Keef

They watch starting fluid ?-- Hippy who taught U about seperatory funnels ?-- ether will blow up just as good as alcohol or butane in a gas assisted explosion like someone making BHO inside !-- a room gets full of vapor and finds a spark it will level the house !


----------



## Hippie420

In another life in another time, the funnels were used to precipitate pure mescaline sulfate from peyote buttons. At least that's what I was told.......

Look at a can of starting fluid. Check out all the new crap they've added to it. It ain't just ether anymore.


----------



## Keef

So I bet the Hippy knows how to reflux too !  ---To build a homemade reflux pot -- U need a big pot with a dome type lid and a funnel or wire basket - the solvent goes in the bottom of the pot -- material to be refluxed suspended it in a wire basket or something above solvent  -- dome lid inverted and filled with ice -- When heated the solvent evaporates -- condenses on the cold lid and drips thru material in the basket -- solvent drips thru with extract -- gets reheated -- evaporates and does it all again until all the desired extract has been removed !-- The solvent is evaporated leaving the extract !-- or something like that if I remember right ?


----------



## Keef

So I bet Nevelle was refluxing weed with ether as the solvent !-- when he openned the pot the ether fumes found a spark !-- Boom !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sound like a bunch of jibberish. Just wanna get high by the beach. Got 3 little seedlings up! Nine more to go. We'll see. Hippie, you sure know how to hustle a good deal! I'm not too good at that kind of stuff; always seem to pay more than I should. Or, if I get a deal, my car breaks down on the way home. They call me a lightning rod. I used to burn out incandescent bulbs when I flipped the switch. Really.


----------



## bozzo420

Holland hope - hippie


----------



## Keef

Lawn is mowed !-- cleared the jet and she fired up !-- Oh!-- this is gonna hurt !-- -- D.D. -- I don't know about U girlfriend !  Your husband must be a saint !!-


----------



## Hippie420

....or a loon ball!


----------



## Rosebud

I am alive, kinda.


----------



## yarddog

Welcome back Rose.   How are your fingers?


----------



## mrcane

bozzo420 said:


> Holland hope - hippie


 Oh Where am I, good afternoon, Just in time for 420.......
Where does one find this holland hope seed? Sounds like just the outside stock I could be looking for..Kind of damp here With fog..


----------



## Rosebud

Everything is broken on rose bud. I am just sure. 60 mph gusts Saturday night that pulled the grommets out of the tarp that is still screwed to the fence with big washers on it.
I stood in the pelting rain and hung on to the two LA confidential in that wind.I hung on tight. we cut everything else, almost and put it in the shed. Had our daughter and another fried, retried navy and he came to life at button down the hatches..man he was a huge help. what a &*)(^*(*%^ finally.


----------



## Keef

Cane it was a close call -- fix the mower or shoot it !-- I was beginning to lean toward shooting it !-- Hippy -- that was funny !-- Hey Rose what's wrong ?


----------



## mrcane

Wow Rose your all most there, hang in there...So the two LAs are in the ground? :48:


----------



## Keef

Sorry Rose !--


----------



## Rosebud

Yes the la's are fine and this week looks like no rain till Saturday. They will come out on Friday. That was surreal hanging on to those two like that. I am farmer. Thanks for listening.  God it is hard trimming that many plants. Had 6 helpers one day.. the machine never stopped. THat huge drying rack is Full...there are boxes of shake.. holy crap i am pooped. sorry to whine. i know i am lucky. but i am tired and lucky.


----------



## mrcane

Whoo....Hooo. Nice Joint mix Matanuska TF & Effing Incredible ,Now what?
 So Rose would you recommend planting directly in the ground or in pots,are pots better so that they can be moved??


----------



## Kraven

Smile Rose, we are glad to have you back.....look at what is in my garden and its still 3 weeks away from being ready.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, that is beautiful Kraven.  Does that start with Nurse and end with Larry?  So pretty.

Mr Crane that is a hard question. The ones in the ground grow three times bigger then the ones in 20 gallon pots. They just do. They have much more room and protection from heat at the root zone. So if your going after huge yield then the ground

 One plant, Nordle in a pot, had to spend the summer under the patio as it couldn't take the sun. It would have died in the ground I think. 

When planting in the ground air circulation is as important as anything else, so you have to pic a good spot.

Go look at TC Buds grow this year. She is in 200 gallon pots I think. She is an amazing grower that has taught me a lot.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- Bengay and heat packs and lots of weed !-- Kraven surely not 3 more weeks !--is it the light or are them tricomes milky already !  2 weeks tops !-- I'd take them in one but I'm also known as the cannabis butcher !  I'm doing better !- My babies are getting bigger and closer to maturity before the butcher shows up !-- Trips about to pop some flowers !-- I said everybody that don't want to get bred -- get out the grow room !-- it's still early in bloom -- I'll let a little pollen loose before he goes into a DWC bucket outside so I can collect a little pollen before he becomes Cannacaps !-- Any seed -- we know who daddy was !-- breeding early in bloom only pollenates the pistols that are out at the time !- like Rose said - rise them off with water and it kills any remaining pollen on the girls ! Any future flowers will not make seed !


----------



## Kraven

Rose that's the old school "Grape" that the o'l hippy gave me......smells just like grape hubba bubba and hits like a bat to the face. Even he said he is proud of the way I have cooked her.


----------



## Kraven

I'm gonna run the NL next spring I think, I have two projects slated for this winter, the Slayer is coming and the Gainseville Green is too and I'm gonna do an open pollination seed run on the GG. The slayer is difficult so it will take me a few runs to get her down so she will be in my lineup for a bit, so thinking the NL will be a spring 16 thing.


----------



## Keef

Keef like grape !-- Rose -- I'd feel bad about your epic trim party and your poor hands but I know this pharmer don't have but one hand !-- This spring he plowed up a patch with the tractor and broadcast a sack of mixed good seed !-- The "Wild Patch"-- did very well !-- He got no one to help him trim !-- been running that Flower Tower 24/7 for awhile !--- be running it for awhile !--


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven is the grape, gorilla grape?

Keef, when your famous, i will say i knew ya when.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> ....or a loon ball!



A loon ball? What the .....    I feel like a looney toon most days. Afterall, I live with 4 perpetual, furry toddlers & a husband!


----------



## Kraven

No this is an old strain, the hippy has had it for thirteen years, just called grape, was around for a long time. I have sampled it with him and it is notoriously potent.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I have a hard time imagining weed that taste like fruit. I've had some that have a hint of citrus though.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, you need to spread that around.   It's heritage of sorts.  Just "grape".   Sounds old skool.  No fancy name to try and hype up the strain.


----------



## Kraven

DD she tastes like a a kush, earthy with a spicy undertone, she just smells like grape bubble gum....very pleasant.


----------



## Keef

Dog now U understand why I been riding Kraven to fire up that aerocloner he got !-- The T.E. do that too Kraven !-- starts early in bloom !--- looks like no place left for tricomes to grow !-- The Widow doesn't get white till closer to the end of bloom !  Grape !!--  I got three new plants from Umbra's BPU -X- mixed mommas !-- No GDP -X-Black Rose yet but it is early !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> DD she tastes like a a kush, earthy with a spicy undertone, she just smells like grape bubble gum....very pleasant.



Got ya. Sounds lovely.


----------



## mrcane

Rose,,This guy in town has these nice 20 gal pots, with heavy tomato cage that attaches to them, might give them a try. With the weather that I have, think I should keep mobile. Just need enough weed for Miss C & I,
Smells like grape ,taste like grape,I Love grape weed...


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, where is everyone this morning? Coffee in hand bout to get a pipe in the other. 
Mrcane, that sounds like a great idea.  Start them early inside and then stand back and watch them go.. I did a pretty big girl in a twenty gallon this year. a couple of them actually. I haven't weighed anything so i don't know how much I got outta those 20 gallon pots. If you get hot there i would recommend spray painting the pots white. Saved the roots here.
Keef, how you doing baby? How is the face? How is RWS?
Hippie? how is the van?
Bozzo, thanks for coming over to the journal. We are glad you guys are here! thank you.

Kraven sounds yummy. Are you going to make some grape seeds?


----------



## yarddog

I'm here.  I generally wait until I see some chatter before joining in. 
Kraven, you definitely need to get some grape lovin going on.


----------



## Hippie420

Van's coming along nicely Rose. Thanks for asking. Damn back kept me awake all night, so I don't know how much I'll get done on her today. Outside of a couple of stickers, the front end is done. Now I can concentrate on the cargo area, which is pretty much done except for the soffits and LED ceiling. Slap the carpet in and it's done!


----------



## bozzo420

Rose ,I come by all the time. don't always comment ,but I'm floating around all the time.
good morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks bozzo. Hippie, you got a steal on those mats. They are so expensive i have never got one but kinda wanted one. I bet that will be a great sound barrier.  You better take a day off in between days of working for your back. (spent 20 years in a chiro office, can't help myself) Ice is your friend. I hate back pain.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Finally getting light out....Smoke..:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--So this is what old feels like !-- I don't like it one bit !-- Dog -- Everybody be waiting for some one else to kick off the wake and bake -- I think first one up should start the day !-- Giggy usually up early !-- He'll be back soon !-- Rose -- face is O.K. !-- it's everything else that hurts !-- RWS is doing fine !-- Always trying to boss me around -- tough job !  -- I have developed another skill as I've aged -- I hear what I want to hear !-- And mostly do what I want anyway !


----------



## mrcane

Keef I believe that is selective hearing and I think that it comes with age ....


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, after the EEGs and MRIs came back, none of the bone crackers around here want anything to do with me. Moderate to severe arthritis from my saddle to sombrero, degenerative disk disease, three herniated disks, severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, and fried cervical nerves. I get around pretty darn good though, so I'm not whining much, but there is quite a bit of pain involved. I feel guilty about complaining. I don't have to look far to see someone that's a hell of a lot worse off than I am.


----------



## bozzo420

the late hope. was a couple of weeks behind the others for some reason. 

View attachment DSC04391.JPG


----------



## Keef

I had to quit going to the Doctor because I'm weak !-- They take and X-ray of my face and say -- Do U need something for pain ??-- I always said - Sure !-- Went to Chiropracter for about a year and a half !-- Not sure whether it helped or not -- The Neuro Doc. gave me way too many Norco !-- Narcotics make me think I'm Superman !-- Then when I ran low I'd find out I wasn't !


----------



## yarddog

That's a good way to think, hippie.   Life is a matter of perspective.   It's all on how you look at it.


----------



## Keef

I have arranged a date for Trips - A fine boy from Umbra's BPU-X- Blueberry Blast and my T.E. - Widow cross !-- Don't know how it'll turn out but we'll be seeing !-- He also got a Strawberry Rhino in bloom !-- Blueberry -Strawberry cross and daddy also got some Black Berry in his lineage I believe !-- Might be worth the time to see what comes out them seed !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My lungs have been giving me some grief. Wound up drinking a cup of tea with some infused honey last night and just woke up. I was told that the honey was very strong, but I have a high tolerance, so I used 2 teaspoons. Ha, ha well that might have been too much. I need to take some pix. At 3 weeks in to flower, these plants look further along and are putting on weight daily.
DD I had a strain that tasted like a merlot wine, another like grape pixie stix, grape bubblegum, and grape cool aid. It's easy enough to only grow the flavors you like. I tend to be more adventurous and love trying new weed all the time.


----------



## Keef

Got to be 420 somewhere !-- Haven't moved much today !-- On my second dose of caps !-- Still got that recently beat up feeling !-- but --I'm high !-- but not high enough !- Having a bowl and a cup of coffee !-- Cannacaps like coffee !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, we grew 3 TE's outside and decided to take them at different stages of ripeness. If you take yours to 50% amber you will be rewarded many times over. Totally different plant at 50%. Green Quaalude for sure.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- Working on it Cuz !-- I'm smoking it clear to milky !-- but on good thing about cloning -- U get to it all over again !-- One day I'll do 50% amber !-- Besides my old broke body that needs meds - The wife has fibro myalgia and miagraines along with the stress of paying the bills !-- When she's hurting -- I'll chop down my babies for meds for her if that's what it takes !-- Fortunately I'm getting close to weed independence - again !-- Then we can talk about quality !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven sounds yummy. Are you going to make some grape seeds?




I have special plan for this cut, there is an epic 1980's strain called Gainsville Green, me an the o'l hippy are gonna do a seed run on it..and I think it would be an epic x with the grape. I will mention that to him, see what he thinks...if I tell him its for a rosebud I"m sure he would give his blessing. I would not do a seed run without asking him, this has been cut only for so many years I'm curious if he would like to back it up at some time.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> I would not do a seed run without asking him, this has been cut only for so many years I'm curious if he would like to back it up at some time.


This sentence shows a lot about your character.


----------



## Kraven

Just got done with the garden, we are two days away from starting week seven of flower. I thought I would share a few pic's, it's starting to look nice in there.


----------



## umbra

beautiful...


----------



## Rosebud

It isn't starting to look nice, it already looks very nice. Yummy colas.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> beautiful...



Thank you umbra for the kind words. I have a tremendous amount of respect for you and your knowledge.



Rosebud said:


> It isn't starting to look nice, it already looks very nice. Yummy colas.



Thanks Rose, i love it when you come by....I was missing you during the harvest  ~hugs~


----------



## Rosebud

i was missing me at harvest too. LOL
Kraven, there is something very special about your old hippie friend. I would respect his wishes of course. That is his baby and it shows how thankful he is to you for your help and friendship that he gave you a cut.  Kind bud.

Hey Umbra, my la's are soaking up 80 degree sun today and 44 tonight... They are hanging in just fine. they are HEAVY buds.  I think we will take them friday.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- The face made it to the pain party !-- rain coming !-- Go Kraven !


----------



## yarddog

Calling it a night.   Few more tokes. 5 am comes quickly


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nice plants Kraven.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, I like the sound of "Green Quaalude!". Keef, sounds like you really love your wife; I'm sure she appreciates the plant's sacrifice.


----------



## umbra

Quick update. It's starting to smell a bit...


----------



## Hippie420

Love that smell!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I think I can smell it from here! Nice.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Time to Wake & Bake
    Kraven, Nice... That is Beautiful..
  & Umbra, I'LL bet that those are starting to smell, Nice crop......


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I might live !-- Sore and stiff but nothing like yesterday !-- I get beat down sometimes but I keep trying to get back up !-- Few more tokes I might be alright !-- Get your old a** up !-- We got a wake and bake to do !


----------



## bozzo420

very nice kraven and umbra. both master growers.   good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef Yesterday didn't you finish your fight with the lawn mower??Take a good day of rest..Get on the caps You'll be fine..

   I ran out of my daytime stuff. smokin on some Persian Blue, Hope that I can stay awake for my morning workout...


----------



## Keef

Hippy said he has problems with sciatic nerve damage !-- This would be funny but it caused damage and pain to this day !-- The Mighty RWS was strolling down the street enjoying Mardi Gras in The Big Easy !-- It had rained earlier and when the wife stepped in a puddle she discovered someone had taken a "New Orleans" manhole cover as a souvenier !-- She went all the way down with one leg down the man hole and the other cranked out to the side !-- Poor Baby !--


----------



## Keef

hey Cane getting back up is what I do !-- A couple year's ago this would have put me down for a week !-- I would feel better and hurt less if I would/could move more !-  I need some kind of work out like U and Rose !-- Maybe this winter !- We got got a mile marked out on the beach !-- By spring I hope I can at least walk from one marker and back !-- We'll see !-- Hey Umbra -- What kind of labels or tags do U use to keep up with who's who in the grow room ?-- The foam collars I use come in several different colors -- up till now I've assigned a color to each line and it's worked great but I got 4 of your BPU -X- mixed moms and I don't have enough colors left  and the GDP - X Black Rose haven't even come up yet !-- I take some pretty small cuts and I need to know what line they come from !-- Plus -- Trips is back there having his way with my girls !-- I expect to get a cut of my W.W. - X- T.E. and maybe a Strawberry Rhino cut too !-- There is just not enough colors !- I need a whole new ID system !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. Nice plants umbra! 

Keef that is horrible about rws. Poor lady. ouch! sheesh that hurts me hearing about it.

So if I could complain a bit... I tore the meniscus in my good knee sometime during harvest. So the good news is I tried a bit of the newly cut Nordle, cbd crew... Supposed to be Afganxskunk... with 5-6 % thc and cbd...1 to 1 if you will. OMG, am i happy. It doesn't get you stoned really but man it helps body pain...not a lot of head for this stoner, but anyway the weird thing was I couldn't really talk after smoking it. I wasn't drooling but it is a different high than i am used to. It was a feminized plant and so no seeds. darn it. I thought i was growing it for MR rb, but i think it may be for me too.

That's all...commence with smoking and coffee and such.


----------



## Keef

Oh !- Rose !-- Knee scope is pretty straight foreward !-- Two punctures into the knee joint one for scope -- one for tools !-- smooth the tear so it doesn't interfere with the function of the knee !-- Come home on crutches same day no over night hospital stay !-- In a few days all U got is a sore knee problem solved !-- That's what we were doing the day I fell !-- Come around that corner too fast and hit the wet floor !-- Broke my fall with my face !


----------



## yarddog

So I get stuck training the new guy today.    I hate teaching people stuff.  And to top it off, he's a Leo.  Part time, but still a cop.  He was showing me his trophy pictures of piddly drug seizures.  
At least I'm going home at 12!  Headed to stuff my face at the fair


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

just vaped a drop of (50 state legal) CBD oil for a badly infected ear.

Tastes HORRIBLE (bitter hay) & does little for the head but the ear attached to that head isn't throbbing like it was 20 min ago.  
Sure the piggy-backed ibuprofen / acetaminophen helped but the knock-out is the CBD 

Been to Dr. , on antibiotics but I have a little ways to go (only on 3rd pill) so it's still a "little touchy"!  
Lets just say she couldn't scope the ear it was so swollen....
(but she tried. OUCH!)

:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog -- U should find a way to drop a half smoked joint onto the floor in his vehicle !-- Seems like the least U could do !-- Things like that give me a warm fuzzy feeling !-- Maybe no one will find it but perhaps just perhaps justice can be served !


----------



## Keef

Yo Joe man sorry about the ear -- take those antibiotics !- I'm gonna have to check out those cbd extracts !


----------



## Rosebud

Joe are you sure you are on the correct antibiotic? If you aren't better by tomorrow i bet you need a different one. You poor baby. god that hurts.. Sorry. I am glad the oil is helping.

I think we should rename this group to the walking wounded... I know! lets get stoned.


----------



## Keef

Get stoned ?-- it's what I do !-- We can do this !- Take a toke of high CBD weed then a toke of high thc weed !- I bet I could add high CBD oil to a high THC oil in an e-cig liquid !-- get rid of aches and pain in a most pleasant way !--


----------



## bozzo420

Joe , I found my ear infections were from getting water in them during my showers. started putting my finger in my ear when rinsing off shampoo  seemed to stop them. I use to have them all the time until my doctor said stop getting water in them. It worked for me.


----------



## Keef

Two potatos standing on the corner -- How can U tell which one is a prostitute ?-- Easy !- One's got a sticker that says - Idaho !


----------



## umbra

Yes bozzo and Joe, I have the same problem with my ears. When I was a kid, they did a myringotomy and the tubes never came out and never sealed. Shower isn't as much of a problem as the pool is. I always wear ear plugs when I go in the water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Keef, being from Idaho, I am not sure whether to laugh or take offence.....


----------



## Keef

THG in da house !-- Don't be offended -- Dat's funny !-- THG --- U know those small "Bullet"- blender things ?-- They should homogenize e-cig liquid !-- problem is U need a couple OZ total - cleanest oil U can make - add to desired amount of P.G. or VG. -- warm everything up first - put it in the bullet and whip the sheet out of it !-- should not seperate for 90 days or so !- if it is too thick U can add up to 3% water and whip again !-- Skunkfarm say 50/50 is too potent might as well be dabbing !-- I'm thinking 30% shatter !-- make a 3-4 hit juice !


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> So I get stuck training the new guy today.    I hate teaching people stuff.  And to top it off, he's a Leo.  Part time, but still a cop.  He was showing me his trophy pictures of piddly drug seizures.
> At least I'm going home at 12!  Headed to stuff my face at the fair



I'm a Virgo, so I know what you mean about them Leos. And, a Po Po!  Ugggghhh!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, sorry bout the knee.  I did lots of stairs where I USED ti w**k because I was afraid of the elevator because it acted retarded on me a couple of times. When you're a lightning rod, you don't push your luck! Anyways, one wrong twist up those stairs can wreck your knee; might have a bad knee, but at least the butt won't sag! Think I prefer a good knee; I can always wear spanx for the butt! Obviously, I'm baked-- I ramble.  Idaho! LMFAO! Sorry Goddess!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Joe....   Where you going....   Sorry, stoned! Let me be cereal for a moment.  I have ear issues too, the pain can be intense. Luckily, it only happens on occasion. I have to take a decongestant & antihistamine daily or pressure builds up in my ears, causing the pain. I try going without a few days & it can get bad. Ok, another hit of that Elephant..... Coffee time.


----------



## umbra

Ha, ha I know we are a bunch of stoners. DD when YD said the guy was LEO, he didn't mean his astrological sign, he meant law enforcement officer. Must be something in the air


----------



## Joe420Camel

umbra said:


> Ha, ha I know we are a bunch of stoners. DD when YD said the guy was LEO, he didn't mean his astrological sign, he meant law enforcement officer. Must be something in the air


 ya, a lot of used Pot smoke 
:48:


this is my first ear issue in 40+ years ... IE I'm a virgin at this. 

DD,
intense is a good word for it.  
not up there with kidney stones but I wasn't as medicated when those waves hit 

this is what I ALWAYS picture in my.... body, when it was (kidney) stone time 
. 

View attachment krustyO.jpg


----------



## Keef

LEO ?-- Dats funny !-- If my name was the Dog I would probably be watching for that Green Santa dude!--Sometimes he brings seed to good boys and girls !-- D.D. I guess that disqualifies U !!


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> I'm a Virgo.....


 Me, too! Sign of the virgin. I'm not very good at it, though.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Ha, ha I know we are a bunch of stoners. DD when YD said the guy was LEO, he didn't mean his astrological sign, he meant law enforcement officer. Must be something in the air



Well, shy didn't he say so. I was wondering why a man would even mention an astrological sign. Plus, I confess, stoned again.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Joe420Camel said:


> ya, a lot of used Pot smoke
> :48:
> 
> 
> this is my first ear issue in 40+ years ... IE I'm a virgin at this.
> 
> DD,
> intense is a good word for it.
> not up there with kidney stones but I wasn't as medicated when those waves hit
> 
> this is what I ALWAYS picture in my.... body, when it was (kidney) stone time
> .



You're a Virgo too!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie, a Virgo too!  Funny guys. I'm not too good at all these tech abbreviations yet. After H. Katrina all we could do was text--  hated it for years.  But, I've been coming around.


----------



## Keef

Weed don't 'fect me none !-- Ya'll need help !- I think ya'll all 'ddicted to that evil weed !  Going straight to Hell - each and everyone of ya!-- especially Rose !


----------



## Rosebud

Um, excuse me? why on earth would I go to hell?  Well,  I  may have  a few reasons but what are yours?


----------



## Keef

Just because I keep seeing that post card of your grow !- And it makes me sooo jealous !!-- Besides I'm stoned and it's my fantasy so I make the rules - U going to Hell and Hippy will be holding the door !-- Umbra and Kraven can show U around !-- and from what I hear D.D. runs the place !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Crack that whip! Do not pass Go, do not collect $200.....


----------



## umbra

Y'all know what hell is right? No Weed


----------



## Keef

That ain't funny Umbra !-- I can't do that !-- No way to smuggle in some seed ?-- I used to have some lofty dreams when I was younger !-- I wanted to be the first one to smuggle weed seed to space !--  If it could be done -- I figured I was the man for the job !-- What a thing to be remembered for !-- Just a little note in the history books !-- Keef -- The man responsible for the spread of a fierce tetraploid marijuana variety through out the known universe !-- What a dream !


----------



## bozzo420

will have to harvest the last hope Friday. calling for snow here Friday and Saturday . but the greenhouse will save the Deep Cheese. I think the season is almost over here.


----------



## Keef

Got 2 babies from the BDU bunch in aero and 2 more to follow in a few days !- Once I got'm in aero the only way out is to be a boy or hermie !-- Be taking 4-6 clones from the BDU -X- Blueberry Blast tommorrow !-- it's too late for that girl !-- Trips still hasn't openned a flower !- he looks like he's growing clusters of grapes !-- He's gonna make a good dad !-- Son of BDU making babies !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Y'all know what hell is right? No Weed



Tru dat.


----------



## Kraven

Nice garden Umbra, everything looks really great. Hope your grow is going easy and carefree. Yup, great read and I'm stoned too. Evening y'all


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !- Was all them that was breathing when U got there still breathing when U left ?-- If so then it was a good day !-- U got to learn to take some caps before U go deal with that mess !-- They be going yackity - yack and you'll be thinking -- I am soo high !  We throwing down on a experimental dish tonight !-- Bacon and Shrimp Fried Rice !-- Smell the bacon cooking ?-- If Bacon was a drug I'd be a junkie !--


----------



## Rosebud

Bozzo, good harvest mojo. We were talking about a make do green house for the LA's but I say no. there is rain forecast for two weeks. Why take a chance to lose your crop cause I got greedy and wanted some more amber?  Don't ya'll think?

Hey Kraven, how is it going? How are you? How is the wife? How is our old hippy friend.How is the dumb butt at work? Or i guess that is plural.

Put some bud in jars today. I guess i should weigh it just so I know, but man, i don't want to dump it out and do it again...oh :cry: what a big baby... weigh it and hush.

Hippie, is hippie spelled like you spell it? Is hippy wrong? Talk to me please?

Keef, your dinner sounds wonderful.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Y'all know what hell is right? No Weed


 Then why did they call it "The Devil's Weed"?


Rose, either is OK by me and most dictionary's. Kinda like marijuana and marihuana. Same goodies, just spelled different.


----------



## Keef

Hippie?- Hippy ?-- U say tomato -I say tomatoe !-- If we get graded on spelling and punctuation up in here -- I quit !-- Take them down Rose !-- A good cure and it might be exactly what U wanted !-- I got a theory !-- They say decarbing weed happens naturally with time !-- I believe when we smoke weed the heat is not always enough to totally decarb it !-- So if it is naturally or heat treated to decarb it -- There should be more active THC available in the smoke !  Some say - That weed got better with age !--- Why ?-- I have no numbers or scientfic proof but I've done side by side test on brickweed -- By decarbing it I can get a noticeable increase in potency -Don't know if it would apply to good weed but decarbing does happen naturally with age !


----------



## Rosebud

That makes good sense Keef. I have heard and don't really know, maybe Umbra does, ha, he knows everything and I love that about him. Anyway, I read once that a good cure is 30 % of the final product.  Heat and age decarb. I didn't touch the northern lights for a year as I didn't think it was all that. Until my stoner neighbor and daughter (wonder where she gets that) were raving about the NL for sleep. I tried it after a year they were right, wonder when it changed? This LA is already better then anything else out there for sleep...so far.  So yes, thank you... cut those beautiful plants that I stood in 60 mph gusts to save.  Did I mention, I am farmer?


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose U a pot farmer extraordinaire !-- So what U gonna do ?--


----------



## yarddog

I'm here!  Smoked a bowl and caught up.  Y'all been chatty tonight.  Went to the Fair, ate some good stuff.  Brought back some cotton candy for some youngens.  Ate too much.   Ate some more.    

Yeah DD, I nicknamed any L.E.O.  his name is Leo.   Sorry, tbh I never even considered the astrovan talk.  
Keef, what exactly is good and bad?   It's a matter of perspective.  I feel I am getting colder at being badder.   Will keep my eyes peeled for the sleigh.


----------



## Rosebud

I am going to take these two pretty girls Friday morning.View attachment 003.jpg
 And bring the 5 LITTLE straggly ones  in under the patio cover and take them as i see fit I guess.

Yard dog don't get colder, unless you are a big ole sap like me. Then ya need to get a bit of perspective at times.

I am smoking and can't quit talking. oh no   Did I mention I have clones of the above? WOOOOOO HOOOOOO


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- might need a chainsaw !-- Dog !- Love a good festival !-- Back on the Bayou they'll have a festival for anything !-- Maybe one day we can go to a weed festival !-- Wouldn't that just be too cool !-- RWS thinks it might be a good idea to take a trip next year and see this "Cup"- thing Hippy is always talking about !-- See what it's gonna be like when prohibition ends !-- Maybe find a niche we can fill around here when the law changes !-- I told her if we do you'll have to watch me like a hawk !- Keef be sending Green Santa to himself !


----------



## umbra

I went to go to the store and the car is a no go. Well it started fine, but overheated very quickly. I got 10 miles before I saw how hot it got. I pulled over and put water from an irrigation ditch in the radiator. It all just poured thru the radiator. I call my son to get a tow truck and he mentions he hit an animal late last night on his way home from work. Well the radiator is trashed and so is the radiator support bracket. The suspension seemed fine as did the brakes. Waiting to hear how bad the damage is...


----------



## Rosebud

OH no Umbra, big bummer. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Keef

Hey I'm scheming on how to get a hot tub !- Can the Doctor write U a prescription for a hot tub will insurance pick up the tab ?-- Didn't think so that would be too easy !-- Sure would help the pain !-- I'm gonna have to get my hustle on !-- I be needing a hot tub !--


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc. 49 here this am.   Had to get up and shut a few windows last night.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- need coffee and weed !-- cable is out so no morning news or music for Keef !-- Where's my pipe ? Later !


----------



## bozzo420

first 2 1/2 hopes netted 23 ounces.  not bad. Will be taking the other 1 1/2 plants tonight. one hanging.  Getting real cold here tomorrow. Rso making soon. lots of trim


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys,

Bozzo that is awesome, congratulations. Making rso? that is very cool too. Do you have the magical butter machine?  Here is a 25 dollar off coupon.. Saves me about 10 hours work, i am serious. http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8 

Keef, i think the days of insurance buying hot tubs have been over for a couple of decades, sorry to be a bummer. The thing with hot tubs, i had a tiny one and got rid of it. I couldn't take the chemicals. I bet RWS couldn't either if she has asthma.  Do you have a bathtub?  Put in a whole or half a big bag of epsom salts. Get the tube hot and lay there. Magnesium...good for the  body. IF you stay in too long with that much it might make ya ****. LOL   I like it better than a hot tub. If you need bubbles, i guess you could have beans for lunch... Oh dear, this is rb straight. I need to smoke. 

YD, it is that here this morning too. burr.

 Ok, time for the jaw clinching Z99 that my daughter refused to take home,,, too speedy? WHAT?


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- Rose I think a hot tub would be good for both of us !-- RWS doesn't have asthma just some allergies !-- Speaking of the devil !-- She got a job offer/ interview today !-- She's very good at what she does !-- Got her freeze dried urine packaged and ready for a drug screen !-- Go Bozzo !!- U gonna be growing that Holland's Hope again next year ?--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Up early. Coffee only. Lungs aren't happy. Lots to do. Hoping car isn't too messed up


----------



## Keef

Umbra make U some caps and chill out !-- So your son hit an animal and the car got broke !-- Coulda been a big animal or somebody else and the car and your son coulda got broke !--


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, do you think it's the smog that the PRK is so famous for?

Bozzo, great harvest! I might be pulling the gals out of the pot pen this weekend, too.


----------



## umbra

Honestly Hippie, I think the smog is pretty far away. But when they harvest the almonds, they create dust storms shaking the trees and the sweepers that pick up the nuts. The pollen here is so thick that the cars are covered in it over night.


----------



## Rosebud

Are almonds grown organically?


----------



## mrcane

Morning All   740 and I haven't had any smoke yet ....  Better get caught up!! :48:


----------



## Keef

I think Umbra probably has lung problems but getting all upset just makes it worse like auto immune diseases do !-- One Monday morning a few year's after we were married-- back before our house burned and we moved to the swamp -- I was half asleep and RWS was late getting home from work and this home delivery frozen food truck pulls up in front of the house -- RWS gets out with a bag of frozen peas on her head !-- This was long before my head injury but I was confused !-- She said --I broke the truck !-- She most certainly did !-- Turned my little blue Chevy S-10 into a "W" !- Didn't make a sharp turn and hit the trees about 8 feet up !-- I was just glad she was O.K. !  -- Anyone who dozen't know what ""RWS" stands for -- it's the Indian name I gave her -- "Runs With Scissors "!!    Yes there is a story behind that !


----------



## Keef

That's different Umbra !-- I thought might be having some COPD flare up !-- When the wind is right and the cedar pollen from the hill country blows this way !- OMG !-- it's bad !- Stay inside when U can !


----------



## umbra

Keef, it is both. The COPD seems to be worse, first thing in the morning. All the mucus has collected in my throat and lungs overnight and I usually cough a bit when I get up. Cold and flu season are very bad for me.
It rained last night. It woke me up, it was coming down so hard. This morning...no mud. All the rain absorbed by the dry ground. It looks like it is going to rain some more.
Doing much better already.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Are almonds grown organically?


 Yes for the most part. Nutes are cow manure and lime. However, its the pesticides that bother me. The bugs here are super bugs. They have been exposed to pesticides for so long that stronger, more lethal pesticides are the norm. I think that because there is no real freezing winters, the bug population is overwhelming.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Then why did they call it "The Devil's Weed"?
> 
> 
> Rose, either is OK by me and most dictionary's. Kinda like marijuana and marihuana. Same goodies, just spelled different.



It was a lie Hippie!


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i am so chemically sensitive it is stupid. I would think pesticided dust would be the worse. We have *)(&)^& up the world with chemicals, bigger and badder... I hope you feel better soon. we invested in a good (expensive) whole house air cleaner about 2 years ago since we will live here forever.. It really really helps me.


----------



## Keef

We don't even get a killing frost down here most years !-- Super bugs like Umbra said !-- The spidermites are a year round fight !-- U can kill them but they be back !-- One remedy is not enough - got to change up on them !-- That BPU bunch keeps coming up !- got another baby this morning !-  RWS won't let me bring dirt into "Her" veg. Area !-- So I dig up little plants that don't even have true leaves yet -- wash the roots off and put them in an aero cup and foam collar !-- got 2 more moving today !- Move some plants to bloom and take some cuts to replace them !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry bout your car Umbra. Every day something makes me think, "I'm so glad I don't have children." Little heartbreakers. At least with dogs you can lock them in the bathroom & not worry about CPS.  Rose, does Z99 stand for anything? You holding those plants up in the wind/rain reminds me of watching my neighbor during H.Katrina out in the middle of it trying to hold up his privacy fence! We thought, what an idiot!  Wasn't too much longer when our fence started going & we go running out there with bungee cords & stuff trying to keep the fence from going down! Lightning flashed, showing our crazed faces, & we both ran back in the house laughing at ourselves for being so stupid.  Bands of rain & wind was gusting about 100 mph; we coulda been decapitated with flying debris! Good times.


----------



## umbra

I see that Reefer Madness is on now on FLIX at 8:30 in the morning, lol. Who is watching at this time in the morning? Housewifes, unemployed folks, and growers?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, dirt in a non-dirt grow room is definitely taboo! Don't do it!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Reefer Madness! Love the re-make musical they did of the old movie. Worth watching for sure. As if the first one wasn't funny enough!


----------



## Keef

GDP-Black Rose are coming up !- First one popped it's head out the dirt !-- I can germ again !!-- Stupid poison dirt jacked me !  I killed a whole pack of Williams Wonder and a bunch of other seed in that stuff !-- Won't happen again !


----------



## Hippie420

Wow! Just read the FBI's ten most dangerous cities report. Michigan's got three outta the ten, and I live smack dab between two of them, both ten miles away in different directions

And you wonder why I carry a gun on a daily basis?


----------



## umbra

Hippie that isn't a good place to be. I grew up in a place like that. Actually, Camden had more murders than Detroit. Philly is bad, but Camden is a lot worse.


----------



## Kraven

Well finally told them mofo's at work to effoff, did it at 6am this morning, mixed feelings right now....gonna take a four day and reassess. Got to get a j*b next week.


----------



## yarddog

Dang kraven.  Sometimes you got to tell em off.  Even if it causes you some grief.


----------



## Keef

U was looking for a jobby -job when U found this one Kraven !-- I'm sure you'll be fine !-- Bastids !- get on your last nerve !-- I told the hospital administrator one time -- if U want that finger U better get it out my face !-- Got fired !- Job was already over in my mind and I had something to say !-- Never had a problem finding another jobby-job!-- Went for a job interview once at a fertility clinic once and the scrub nurse called in sick !-- They had a G.I.F.T ( gamete intra falopian transfer ) procedure scheduled and were in a panic !-- I said -- I'll scrub for U !-- I did and the job was mine !- I used to tell people -- I make babies for a living !!-- U ain't seen nothing until U see a dividing gamete and a year later see the baby it became !--


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my gosh Keef. what a miraculous thing to witness and be part of. wow.  I had to break mr rb of pointing his finger early on in our life... Hate that. I told my dad I wanted to break his finger when he used to do that... That wasn't positive. ha.

Kraven YES!!! you needed outta there. Poison place.. You are too kind to part of that stuff and place. Good for you. I am sure you are worried, but you will get a job, you are too cute and too good of a nurse for that place. Sending you big mom hugs honey.

Hippie, did i read there are nine gun deaths a day in the US? Michigan was about this hardest hit state wasn't it when the  car companies had to close?  what is the answer. Not gun control I guess, it is a heart problem.

Edit: oops forgot to answer DD. The 99 part is Cinderella 99, it is a shot finishing sativa acting pot, very up and speedy. The Z is from Pink Zella which is a cross from..... anyway, i like both of those strains and this wonderful guy made a cross. It finishes early and is very speedy.  And I can't believe my daughter said no thanks. Doesn't she work for a living? why yes she does. She may be like her day who gets angst with sativas.


----------



## Keef

It was Rose !-- Now my first emergency C-section was traumatic to say the least !-- U got to put mom to sleep and then get that baby out before the drugs get to it !--  When Anesthesia say GO the doctor starts cutting -- the patient starts Bucking -- My job was to lay across the knees and pass instruments !- While I rode up and down on the patients legs !-- When U hear that baby cry U can relax !-- I was covered in amniotic fluid !-and looking around like a bullrider that just made the whistle ! -- Next time I was ready !-- That first one just got burned in my mind !- The patient doesn't remember that they felt the cut !


----------



## yarddog

I can dress out an animal faster than you can order a steak. But when it comes to watching surgery,   no thanks.    My stomach don't like it.
I'm from the sticks.   Me and my cousin used to chase each other with a deer leg.   My dad would cut off a front leg around the elbow joint.  Haha.  Those was the days.


----------



## Keef

I see a violent injury on T.V.--  I automaticly start thinking about how to do the repair !-- I'm from the woods too !-- In 1979 I still wasn't fitting into society very well !-- I built a new concrete machine for a company in Naperville I'll. and set their shop up to mass produce it !-- They were set to make a fortune !- They no longer needed R&D or me !-- I received an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day !-- I decided if that was the way the world worked -  I wanted nothing more to do with it !-- So I reenlisted in the army !-- After test they offered me a list of things I could train to do -- One was Operating Room Scrub Technician -- I thought about it awhile -- No shooting even in war time !-- Air Conditioning !-- I figured I could clean just about anything !-- No more using my mind then throwing me away !-- I had no idea what was about to happen ! But first if you've been out the army for more than 5 years U have to go through basic training again !-- Missed it but a month !


----------



## bozzo420

No Rose I don't have the butter machine. I'm gone old school. Got a remake of the 70's oil maker. called ISO 2. it is a small still and coffee maker cross. Just got some everclear today.  the remake is called a flower tower.  put in and let it peculate for a while  then reclaim the everclear  and done. takes about 3 days a load. does a quarter pound at a time.  about half of the 2 cups of everclear is reclaimed.  old school. I used one back in the 70's works great.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> ..... it is a heart problem.


 
Exactly.

Believe it or not, the largest industrial complex in the world, not just the USA, was in Genesee County, MI. Good folks moved on. Bad folks stayed. There's a few old holdouts that were born, raised, and lived their entire lives here that aren't about to strike their colors and run. 
 You walk around in condition yellow, don't act like a victim, and be prepared to defend yourself by any means necessary.

It's not that bad in my little berg. You can be pretty much what you want to be, and there's lots of good people if you care to meet 'em.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven YES!!! you needed outta there. Poison place.. You are too kind to part of that stuff and place. Good for you. I am sure you are worried, but you will get a job, you are too cute and too good of a nurse for that place. Sending you big mom hugs honey.



Thanks Rose, it was well past time to move on. The o'l hippy is doing better each day, I'll be seeing him Saturday, heck I see him every Saturday, great way to start off the weekend. I'll tell him you inquired.


----------



## yarddog

Smoke em if ya got em.


----------



## yarddog

I just decimated a candy apple.   Why do we even like these foods?  Horrible stuff. But its all so good.


----------



## Keef

Deep Fried Oreos ?- Fried butter ?-- Chicken Fried Bacon ?-- Fried Pickles ?  Anything -On - A - Stick !-- Sausage - Chicken- Gator - Shrimp -- Crawfish -- Yeah!-They got your number at the fair Dog !-- About to throw down on some grilled sausage , onion and Bell pepper with sauerkraut on a bun !---


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 4:15 am central time and Keef's up doing a little wakey bakey in the dark !- Went to be. early with a headache !- Doing O.K. this morning !-- Giggy has been M.I.A. !-- hope all is well !-


----------



## Rosebud

Good middle of the night Keef. Just got up to worry about rain and smoke a bowl I guess. It isn't even raining.. This harvest seems to control everything...got some jarred  going to take the rest today I think..But for now I need to sleep. 
Glad your headache is gone. Have a good morning.. good night now.


----------



## yarddog

It's early for me, and I'm on the east coast.  You guys are up early for sure.   
Couple tokes to calm my ADD mind, bowl of frosted flakes and some coffee. 
  Let the ret race begin.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Rose Sure hope that you got back to sleep. 
   Keef you are the early bird today ..
Y.D. Is always the early riser... East coast, was raised in Ma. Just to many people.
  Sounds like you turn wrenches all day???


----------



## Kraven

I been up since four am, this has been a really rough year for us. So many things have happened and none of them have been good. I'm sure it will all pass, it always does, it just sucks when your in the middle of the woods and cant see anything but the trees. It has been said you put the good times in your wallet and the bad times in your heart, well...one is empty the other is overflowing. I just hope that things will settle for us soon, it truly has been about 15 years since we had a bad year so all in all I'm not complaining, it is just a tougher trudge uphill as you age, and well to be honest I have had enough personally. I'm ready for things to start looking up. I hope everyone has a happy Friday.


----------



## yarddog

Mr cane, yeah I'm a Mack mechanic.  Get to play with trucks all day.   It makes the bread.   My hearts in motorcycles, just no money in it here.  

Kraven, hang in there.   Your too sharp to stay down.  Life does kick us on the ground every now and then.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Kraven You sure have had a tough go lately..Things will get normal again hang in there Bro.. OH YA Fryday...:48:


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. Yep turned wrenches my whole career BIG ones, Mostly locomotive engines  E.M.D.s
Alcos,Cats whatever they happen to put in..."Tug Boats"


----------



## yarddog

The big stuff isn't too bad.   It can kill you, but for the most part with the right tools, its no harder than cars.  Try adjusting the valve lash on a dohc four cyl. the size of a loaf of bread.   You'd be amazed at what gets packed into a motorcycle engine.


----------



## mrcane

Actually the bigger the easier hatted Cats to many small parts & O rings. Lots of chainfall work.  Rigging can be a back breaker...


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. TGIF. I am up early as well. Lots on my mind. Kraven, you are a survivor and will come out on top. It is the journey that counts my friend.


----------



## Keef

Morning again O.F.C. -- I did what Rose did !-- Had a pipe and went back to bed !-- I hate twisting wrenches whether they big or small !-- Where's my pipe ?- Later !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Well finally told them mofo's at work to effoff, did it at 6am this morning, mixed feelings right now....gonna take a four day and reassess. Got to get a j*b next week.



Sorry Kraven. I recently had a clash with my manager, so I'm looking for a job too. Been 10 years since I had to hustle a job-- sucks. Way too early to retire. Luckily, I have a degree & a license so getting a job shouldn't be too hard. I just don't want to settle for something I'll hate in the long run.  I'm sure the place you just left sounded pretty good on hire. Employers can be deceiving. You wake up on day & wonder how you ended up in a place like that; it's nothing like you expected. Then, you gotta do the job hustle again, which can be as bad as the job itself!  Here's to you & me finding a decent job, cause some people have to work.!  Good luck, happy hunting!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, gang. 52 degrees here and no rain (yet). Think the pot pen is getting emptied this weekend, but maybe not. Calling for temps back up in the 60s by Tuesday.

Seems like every fall catches me with my pants down. I think I'll start getting ready for next winter around May.


----------



## umbra

It is much harder looking for a job you like, than just taking anything to pay the bills. I am there as well. I have done both. The hardest part is leaving all the nonsense at work. It seems I have 2 lives that I live. When I was a teenager, I had a certain façade for the teachers and my Mother, and another for my friends. This continues even today. One for all the muggles and another my true self. My problems are when the 2 start to meld together and I start talking about growing weed with a bunch CEO's


----------



## DirtyDiana

Even I, the mistress of darkness, was up early today-- 8am!  Hope to have a phone interview for a job today. Hate interviews. Husband says, just be yourself & they'll love you. I'm afraid they might see just how not normal I am. Right Hippie?  Wish I had a candy apple; love those things & cotton candy. Yum! You know, Kraven, we have a pattern in our life-- about every 10 year's something drastic happens & it seems our world turns upside down. Feel like we're living a country song. Funny thing though, after the worry, anger & sadness dissipate we realize that change can be good. Like after a good rain things look brighter. Waiting for the rain to stop, and it will. Just where the merry go round stops you never know!


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> It is much harder looking for a job you like, than just taking anything to pay the bills. I am there as well. I have done both. The hardest part is leaving all the nonsense at work. It seems I have 2 lives that I live. When I was a teenager, I had a certain façade for the teachers and my Mother, and another for my friends. This continues even today. One for all the muggles and another my true self. My problems are when the 2 start to meld together and I start talking about growing weed with a bunch CEO's



It's always been that way, right. Have to be real careful in my profession. You can lose your job & your entire career.


----------



## Hippie420

Forgot to mention, a registered caregiver that lived a mile north of where they held the Cup on Dixie Hwy suffered a home invasion. In true pacifist form, when he heard his door being kicked in by two masked intruders, he ran to his bedroom and locked the door. They shot through the door, hitting him in the neck. I've been watching the news to see if the guy lived or if the perps were caught, but nothing has came out so far.

I'd bet a hundred bucks it was one of his patients or someone that one of his patients was in cahoots with. This is the exact reason that this hippie doesn't take on patients.


----------



## yarddog

And this is a good reason to be prepared to stand your ground.


----------



## Keef

I'm with the Hippie on this one !-- When people know U grow it ups the security threat to whole other level !-- I'm staying invisible !-- How ?-- When the law changes my plan is to grow in Texas do business in NOLA or elsewhere !-- Far , Far away from my grow !


----------



## Keef

Least anyone forget !-- I'm still looking for a way to get those tetraploid weed seed out of Canada!--


----------



## bozzo420

cut the last hope down before dark.  took me till 4AM to finish trimming. only one left id the Deep cheese in the greenhouse.10 foot tall monster. with rock hard buds.  I'm off to pick up wild apples for the deer. Might go hunting tomorrow.   coffee and dube now.


----------



## umbra

good to hear bozzo


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - Don't get high and take a nap on that deer stand like U did last year !-- Bambi was probably out there posing with U taking selfies and stuff !  They probably been laughing at U all year !--


----------



## WeedHopper

One of my new favorite strains.
https://www.leafly.com/indica/romulan
Very nice buzzzzz.


----------



## bozzo420

damn got do some tree clearing  .the trail going to my tree house has 2 big trees across it. so I took the food to my other spot. darn if another tree is not crossing my trail to that one.  So I'll be going out at dark on one ,It's on state land. And get the tree house tomorrow. hippie ,I would run to my bedroom to. That's where my loaded pistol is.


----------



## mrcane

Bozzo Just love that, Rock hard buds, good going.... Believe that deer season opens around here tomorrow. Just don't hunt any more, too many people out over here..Crazzzy...


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Least anyone forget !-- I'm still looking for a way to get those tetraploid weed seed out of Canada!--



Just might head up across the border next week. Going to fish the Thompson River in B.C.they have Big Steelhead .. 
    Keef Just Don't know anyone there!!!


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> I would run to my bedroom to. That's where my loaded pistol is.


 I usually have one in my pocket, the bed room has a 45, a .380. a .22 Mag, and a 12 gauge riot shotgun. 
The living room has a 9mm and a .32, and there's a .380 in the Pullet's room. Living in the "sticks" on a dead end road, I notice anyone coming. Pull in the driveway and I go on alert. Pull up to the house and I'm on red alert. If I don't recognize you, you'll only see one of my hands when I open the door to see what you want. You probably guessed what's in the hand behind my back!
I have a wife and daughter I made an oath to protect. I'll do it without hesitation. That's what a man does. I always hope for the best while expecting the worst.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, while I'm yacking with you folks, what ever happened to MR1? He was one of the nicest Canucks on the site!


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippy - better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6 !-- I'm such a peace loving pacifist U can just come take my stuff !-- Go ahead !--- -- My goal is to have a little Frankenplant making 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 in the grow room by spring !-- Something will turn up !-- I wouldn't have the T.E. is not for the O.F.C. !-- Someone was looking at seed and remembered I was looking for them and let me know they were available !-- They sold out fast !-- When I placed my order there were 3 packs left !-- I would have missed out if not for the eyes and ears of the O.F.C. !


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> !  Here's to you & me finding a decent job, cause some people have to work.!  Good luck, happy hunting!



Puff Puff Pass 



umbra said:


> My problems are when the 2 start to meld together and I start talking about growing weed with a bunch CEO's



Now that would be awkward.



Hippie420 said:


> That's what a man does. I always hope for the best while expecting the worst.



I believe in arming bears also.


----------



## Keef

I got a secret weapon for home defense !--RWS fights like a pi$$ed off chimpanzee !-- First she gonna break your fingers so U can't fight back -- next she gonna bite your face off !--  Then she will cut your stuff off for a trophy !


----------



## umbra

Kraven, my last position was the result of talking to a woman in an airport between flights. We started talking about organic gardening and I went off on how great EM1 is and all about microorganisms. She was VP of a company that makes biological indicators for sterilizers. She told me that my passion in my eyes as I spoke about gardening as so intense that she gave me her business card. As a result I was a consult there for 5 years.

Keef, as to home security...we are armed, enough said.


----------



## umbra

Ohhhh by the way NCH called to tell me my garden rocks. He gave me 2 thumbs up. We are cooking with gas, now.


----------



## Kraven

Nice umbra, how is NCH?


----------



## umbra

He is doing quite well. He is always busy. He is going to try and come by this weekend. He had recommended I adjust the nutes and I did, so he wanted to see how the CO2 and the nutes are working. Buds are everywhere, getting bigger and thicker every day. Some are already rock hard. For me, this is the biggest I have ever been. I changed every aspect of this grow. And so I have not known what to expect. Using soil less with gh 3 part with 10K watts and CO2 with a strain I have never grown before.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds like your doing well though, looks to be an epic grow from where I sit umbra.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra is growing some top shelf.


----------



## WeedHopper

Anybody else smoked the Romulan strain?


----------



## umbra

I have. I have a few crosses also.


----------



## Kraven

Same here, I have this gear yet to run.

1.) Space Jill x Romulan / Flo
2.) C99 x Romulan/Flo


----------



## Rosebud

The LA's are down and hanging. Biggest heaviest buds I have ever harvested... Here is a pic. Thank you again. I love these plants and will hopefully always have these in my grow. huge yield.  Took all day with 2 people most of the time.
View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Yeah Rose. Nice colas


----------



## yarddog

Just got back from a friends house.  Got a little too high.   I was past my comfort level to drive. Not bad, but I am conservative with my usage and driving.  
demolished a wendys burger and fry in the way home.  Definitely have the munchies.  I hate the munchies


----------



## WeedHopper

Its an awesome high. I really like it.


----------



## mrcane

Wow Rose, Nice Nugs....


----------



## Keef

Weather is changing !-- Face don't like it !-- Maybe be better tommorrow!


----------



## umbra

Rose, I knew those LA ladies would make good medicine in your hands. I hope your friends and patients feel the healing from these plants. I hope it helps Mr RB


----------



## Grassman

Good to see some of the sixties and seventies crowd out there growing and still enjoying pot. I have been growing for 2 years now and have just changed over to full organic and it is awesome, no burning leaves,no soil testing, basically very easy growing. I will be happy to answer any questions on this type of farming as I also owned my own greenhouse at one time so I do have a bit of a green thumb, not bragging just willing to help anyone struggling if I can. Pics of current grow soon as I figure out how to add LOL  Good growing and fat buds


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C !-- Welcome to the O.F.C. Grassman !-- Bout time to kick off our Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Keef

Coffee and a pipe !-- I might live !-- Gonna be hot on the third coast today !-- Grassman -- Some of these Old Farts been growing a long time some are new to growing weed !-- We grow a wide range of varieties -- Some of us don't get around so well anymore and use weed for medicine !-- Some just like to get high !-- in a way that is medicine too !--- Some do extracts -- Hash- RSO -- not sure anyone is making shatter or wax right now but the knowledge lives here !-- I have my sights set on a THC e-cig liquid  !-  I'm also chasing a legend called tetraploid marijuana !-- Like the Pink Kush !


----------



## yarddog

Green Santa came by!  Nice!!!  Got to get my veg closet set up.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.. dusting of snow here. winter close.


----------



## Keef

I thought U had veg. already set up Dog !-- Good thing Green Santa didn't bring U a clone !-- I got bout half dozen of those BPU-X-mixed moms up and in aero -- The GDP-X-Black Rose need a warmer temp to germ than the BPU  - I've only got one but I moved the rest into the hot garage !-- Trips - Son of Umbra's BPU is growing grapes -- thought he'd open flowers yesterday but can't find an open bloom yet !-- I wasn't that keen to do some breeding since I'm after a tatra but Trips came out the seed shell with 3 leaves instead of 2 -- Hoping he'll pass that trait on to offspring !-  That's a third more bud sites than normal !-- More means More !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Welcome Grasman....
  Gotta Love that Green Santa Eh Y.D.  
  And Bozzo Snow already???


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - I thought U were gonna bust a cap on Bambi this morning !-- Cane I thought U were off to catch some fishes !-- I'm easily confused !-- Anyone hear from Giggy ?-- I'm worried about Cuz !-- Hippie when we gonna see the van ?  Umbra how bad was the damage to the car ?-- Rose -- U just keep harvesting !!--Does it ever end ?-- I see that pipe in your hand !


----------



## giggy

just wanted to let everybody know i'm still kick'n. still trying to do better, but moving that way. been working out in the shop, and today the grandson and i are going to a big car show. maybe i'll get started back up on mine. i plan to go home again thanksgiving after that i'm going to get a grow going. gotta make seed for green santa's spring run. what seeds i did have got got in the bud rot. yall take care and i'll check back in in a few. peace


----------



## mrcane

Keef I don't do much on weekends to many of those workin types out there. Loading up camper Ect. Should head out this week...


----------



## yarddog

Keef, my veg is now my bloom room.  Have a closet I'm going to convert into veg.    Also have a small 2x2 box I'm vegging an auto in.  I already have the lights, just need a fan.  Have the materials needed to build anything already.


----------



## Keef

I heard that about weekend Cane -- Too many people out there !-- Giggy glad to hear all is a well as it can be !-- Dog - give those seed half a chance and I think they'll do U right !-- Those 2 mil. dropper bottles would sure would work well for e-cig juice wouldn't they ?--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, car is still being inspected for damage. Radiator is gone, so is condenser for the a/c. The bent frame is a cross member that is used as a radiator support. Just a stamped piece that is spot welded. The big unknown at this point is whether the head gasket will need to be replaced from overheating. If so, it will need to be milled flat. Best case is about $800, worst case $2200. 1st crop will be done in a month, we will buy my son a car or maybe a truck.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC, just got a cut of the coveted Hippy Slayer....been on my bucket list for a bit....there is a very valid reason it's just called the Slayer. Got the same cold my wife got...that is now pneumonia...so did two of my cats so after $150 vet trip yesterday it seems I'm gonna be really sick too...not bad timing as I'm "off" so to speak. Rose, saw the o'l hippy this morning, he is doing better each time I see him, told him you said hello. He sent me home with a few branches of "Doc's Pride"...a most excellent smoke. My ChemD x Cherry Fuel finally hit stinky today, it smells like I spilled gas right in the middle of a cherry orchard. The "Grape" is coming down next week and two weeks behind them are the ChemD x Cherry Fuel...they have buds bigger than my fist now...and sticky the whole darn tent is one big sticky trap.


----------



## Keef

Kraven working that rotation !-- Looks like U got growing weed down to an art !-- I'm gonna have to have some of those packs U cure with too!


----------



## bozzo420

umbra , cars became easy for me when I realized that money will fix anything. lol I think I will cut the deep cheese tonight. It will not be growing much in the greenhouse unless I put  a heater out there. 2 to 4 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning guys! Welcome  grassman.  Nice to hear about everyone this morning. Ya'll have a great weekend.. smoke a joint or something, will ya?


----------



## mrcane

Kraven those are so Beautiful...Man...
   Bozzo 2-4" Oct.... Burrrr...
 Umbra sounds like your son is lucky,good amount of damage...Big animal?


----------



## umbra

Hey Cane, my son said it was a cat. I looked at the car on a lift and there was no blood or fur underneath. He was doing 65 on a back country road. The mechanic said he thought it could have been an armadillo, so who knows. I didn't know they had them in Cali.

Kraven get well. Its tough to smoke when you are sick, but try some edibles. Your girls look amazing. You Rock


----------



## Keef

Hey !-- I need an opinion !-- nicotine as a pesticide -- I know about the tobacco mosaic virus -- The Mighty RWS is using a tincture of about 2 ounces of water of a few drops of Castile soap with about 12 drops of my high nicotine e-cig juice in it for grow room pest !-- Seems effective !-- Got to stay after them dam spidermites all the time !--


----------



## mrcane

Armadillo maybe in southern Cali. North don't think so, never seen one anywhere I have been in Cali.. Now Keef might be havin some...Lol  Well no one got hurt, sep maybe that animal...


----------



## Keef

We got Armadillo - possom - raccoon-- rabbits-- feral hogs -- coyotes -- deer - and stuff that wanders over from the game ranch !--- Now I hear these people are here to study the BIG SHARKS in the area !-- This was not in the brochure !!--


----------



## Keef

They caught 2 human coyotes down the beach Tuesday night unloading 700 lbs of weed !--


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, two to four inches? Keep it up your way, please! Got hit with a few snow balls. No flakes, just these little snow balls the size of a BB to the size of a small pea. This is the second time I've came in to warm up from working on the bus. Had to laugh at myself. In February, a 45 degree day will seem like a heat wave. Not so much now.

Gonna be back in the 60s Tuesday, so I think the pot pen will get emptied out.
Keef, I tried to take a pic of the finished cab end, but the cheap Chinese batteries were dead. I'll try and get a few pics up tonight.


----------



## Hippie420

Done for the day. Goodies put away, hot shower taken, and now it's time to get HIGH!!!


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a J.   Got a Ramon noodle cooling down.   Life is good


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Kraven working that rotation !-- Looks like U got growing weed down to an art !-- I'm gonna have to have some of those packs U cure with too!



Got me some of those packets the other day and put in jars ....Question is ,do you still keep burping the Jars??  Neat little packets 62% RH were delivered in like two days..http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/tobacco/..


----------



## Keef

We gonna do a Saturday evening burn ?-- I am !


----------



## Kraven

C'mon Michigan....play ball.


----------



## mrcane

YEP!!!  :48: Baking bread, made a Beautiful pot of N.E. Clam Chowda...


----------



## Kraven

No keef @ 62% Rh your still in the cure zone so they just slowly cure till you, either take them out or smoke them. I have some Night Shade from 7/14 that's has the bovida 62's in them and the smoke is epic now.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven - U keeping getting a cut of this or that -- U gonna need a bigger grow area !-- U paying attention to that storm brewing in the Yucatan ?-- It becomes a tropical storm -- They name it Katy !-- I am not down with storms with a "K"!


----------



## ness

Hello OFC thought I have a :smoke1: with ya.


----------



## ness

My Auto Lemon Haze is coming though, Not very big buds.  Still :watchplant:


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Hello OFC thought I have a :smoke1: with ya.


 Do believe I'll join ya!

Cane, I make a killer clam chowder myself. You use red wine in yours, too?


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, packing a bowl of Doc's Pride....a really nice evening smoke. Keef lemme check that out bro, I'm not down for any storms either.


----------



## Keef

Pizza night !-- I'm full now !-- Hey NES !- How ya been !-- I don't do clams , muscles or oysters !-- It is becoming soup and stew weather isn't it !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea started a baked potato and ham soup today, been in the crock pot fo 8 hours....epic, just what i needed for my cold.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie I do the cream base Chowda and use some white wine...With some homemade focaccia bread.. 
 It was delicious, Now time for a good Smoke!!


----------



## umbra

I just finished dinner as well. And a smoke break sounds good. Mixing TE with true OG...hhmmm


----------



## Kraven

I'm down for one last smoke, I'll grab the PK x Heri.....nice night cap....puff puff pass.


----------



## Hippie420

I do the cream base too, but I either use red wine or red wine vinegar.

Can't get over what an eighteen month cure did for that hydro Skunk#1. Very mellow taste. Good slap to the brain, too.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 6:30 am central time -- Where's your buzz !  Time to get up so U can get down !


----------



## Grassman

Morning Keef looks like your an early bird too enjoying a couple cups of tea before starting my day checking my babies.


----------



## Keef

Morning Grassman !-- it's coffee and a pipe for me ! -- My lights in veg come on at 6am and bloom at 8am so usually wait till after 8 and check both !-- I got a boy I got my eye on !-- He openned his first flower yesterday !-- Breed him to my White Widow and Tranquil Elephantizer !--


----------



## Kraven

I finally drug my sorry arse outa bed, cold is really kicking today. The Sunshine Tres Daydream (Bohdi's SSDD hit with a Tres Dawg Stud) had 5/5 tails showing this morning so they got under a little dirt to finish the process. The Hippy Slayer is getting used to the light, when they are all above ground I will drop the light and start cooking them. Ok coffee and gonna try to smoke, may just go back to bed...yuck hate colds.


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !- U take care of yourself the way U would take care of someone else !-- Nurses are notoriously bad at tending to their own health !-- My babies aren't even that big yet !-- I don't know how to germ in aero so I start them in potting soil !-- Then before that first single leaf comes out I wash the soil off the roots and take it to the grow room !-- Got 6 of Umbra's BPU-X-mixed moms up and in aero !-- I found an open flower on Trips yesterday !-- A male openning flowers in your grow room feels uncomfortable !-- He can't stay long !-- I only need a few seed !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Got My tea & pipe time for a little eefing incredible, my wake up..
  Hits me like a latte....


----------



## Rosebud

good morning all ya all.

Kraven, sleep well and get well. Did you finish the herijuana? what did you think? I never got a female so don't know if it is "all that" or not.

Hi grassman, i am an organic dirt farmer too, welcome.

I am thinking sausage and steel cut oats with maple syrup and butter!  or half and half...hm..  I seem to have awakened hungry..
Raining like crazy.. so glad the plants are down. Still have a a couple under the patio cover today... maybe harvest, maybe take a big ole break from harvesting... 
Coffee is good, time for a bowl.


----------



## yarddog

Tended the girls.   I got to work on watering.   I always let one plant wilt.   I can't seem to catch it just right.   Got some coffee percolating. Might hit the big boy bing this am.   Full day of nothing planned!!!  Nice and crisp, 60 degrees.  Grow room got down to 57 last night.   Don't want it much cooler, but I like being able to replicate outdoor temperature swings a little.   

Too much talk, y'all keep easy today.  Kraven, take care of yourself.


----------



## Kraven

Yes the the PK x Heri is a noggin peeler. Can't smoke it and get anything done, just want to take a nap.....really good for pain too, very narcotic. It has unique smell that makes you just keep smelling to try and place the smell, very good smell, and the taste is earthy with a sandalwood finish.


----------



## Rosebud

So did you have the straight Heri? Or did you cross? 

Kraven, take some elderberry for your lungs. I will too. Umbra too. 

Good morning Hippie, i see you down there.


----------



## Hippie420

YD, you call 60 crisp? 39 here right now. Guess it's "crunchy"?


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Rose. Take a fool's advice and give your trimming pinkies a rest today. It ain't like you need the weed!


----------



## mrcane

Yep, all most frosting here @ night .... It's Over...


----------



## Rosebud

Ya know Hippie, i think i will take your advice. Thank you. It isn't like i don't have laundry and all that other stuff that doesn't get done when you are harvesting. My harvesting jeans, i just keep taking out of the dirty clothes.. They can stand up on their own... trichome jeans... maybe we should smoke um...yuk.
And you are so right, it isn't like i don't  have any pot... thanks again.


----------



## Kraven

I have both the straight Heri and the Seraph yet to run Rose,  I have been told by more than a few, the Heri is not so tasty but the 27% thc more than makes up for it. Have you run the Heri yet, what was your impression Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

I haven't run it, i got two males this summer. You know what I really ended up liking that I grew not for me..is the Nordle.. It is good for pain, I think i mentioned I tore a meniscus during harvest... and that stuff helps block some of the pain. It doesn't make ya stoned, just happy and not as much pain. Old school genetics, afgan and skunk.. See what a cure will do but I am very impressed so far... CBD crew.


----------



## Kraven

Yea the nordle seemed to be a winner you said, too bad for mr rb ~wink~


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My plans for today are limited since I don't have a car to use, lol. Football will keep me busy most of the day. Rose, I have grown out Herijuana. Kraven is right, not much in the taste category. I have a cross I did with lemon thai that turned out better than either parent. Unfortunately, I only have a few beans left, but green santa has been busy.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, its crisp when we had 90's and up with high humidity.  By January, 60 would be hot.  Best time to ride motorcycles for me is in mid to upper 40's.  Dress warm, and your fine.   These folks round here wait till its 85 to wash the dust off the Harley's.


----------



## Keef

So I took a nap!-- I don't care -- I do it again !-- Got to be 420 somewhere !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef you and I both had a nap.. great nap.

Umbra, i sure don't need any seeds, i was just wondering about kravens canadian herijuana. I can't think of growing anything now, but when i do my list: night shade , temple Balls, gg. I kept a couple of clones of LA but have no idea if they are boys or girls as i took them before the boys showed themselves... Should be fun to find out.. but not for a very long time. They are in the bathtub under a t5 at 18 hours. Trying to slow their growth.  I can't wait to taste that dried la.. it will be a while as they are HUGE. done bragging.


----------



## Kraven

Your really gonna like the LA Rose, it's something you will probably try to keep around. I'm going back to bed now....bed is my friend.


----------



## Rosebud

Get better baby, drink a lot and rest a lot. I will try to keep them forever Kraven.


----------



## bozzo420

hard freeze here last night. had the electric heater in the greenhouse. the cheese got one  more day of sun and coming down as soon as the game is over. I'll be trimming my last  tonight.


----------



## Kraven

Back up...hate up...hate down...hate being sick....grumble, gonna go and get some good o'l Nightshade it's been curing for a year and is a very vintage and refined smoke now....plus it will peel the hide right off your noggin only got about a 1/2 gallon jar left of her...bring her out for occasions like this....when i need to feel the love...thanks Rose, feel the healing vibes


----------



## mrcane

Yo Kraven Hope that crap leaves you, as fast as it found you...
Making a Nice chicken & sausage Gumbo.....
  Tying up some flies for some B.C. steelhead...


----------



## Keef

Well I don't got a bunch of varieties to choose from but I manage to mostly stay high !-- Not complaining either !-- If I could never lay hands on another variety -- They change the law -- I could do just fine !-- I've ran a lot of experiments and learned lots !-- I know one thing for real !-- When the law changes and people down here try to grow bug free weed -- I laugh at them !-- U shoulda been in the trenches with me learning how to deal with these beeches !  --  Still scheming on that Canadian Tetra !-- I get it and time to develop it -- Nobody around here gonna even be close ! -


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven I hope U have more since than me !-- Once when I had the flu and felt like I didn't have time to slow down -- I took a dose pack and pushed on for several more days -- Once the body had nothing left to give -- the flu came back with a vengeance that cost me more time than if I would have just gone to ground and let my body deal with the virus !-- It was bad - bad !!


----------



## Kraven

yea im sleeping most of the day today, get up every few hours to take some cold meds......put some chili in the slo cooker, will be ready when i am.


----------



## Hippie420

Here's a question for the Old Farts; What do you use for a stash box?
My first one (still got it) was a carved teak box. The second, third, and fourth were seed slides (remember those?). Then the Old Hen bought me a Jacklinks jerky tin in the shape of a bigfoot's foot. Great for storing pipes and grinders.
Bought this one a couple of days ago. Don't know why, but it was too cute to pass up. 

View attachment DSCN0103.JPG


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 231355
. Quick snap from my junk drawer.  We keep rolling papers, and the glass pipes in the tin Screens and such.


----------



## Keef

I use a square tin cookie box !--  I got a wooden slide but that's where I keep my Rune Stones !-- Got a wooden hinged box but that's where I keep my e-cig stuff !-- I need a better box !  -- U can never have too many boxes !-- I need to find the box where I put my one hitter !-- Shrimp Alfredo over Angel hair pasta -- with a crusty piece of toasted garlic bread -- and there was something about some BBQ Shrimp !-- Hey I eat 2 entrees if I want !-- maybe some squash on the side !-- U do know veggies in the south aren't vegetarian don't U ?-- And Pork Belly be thy name !


----------



## Keef

Bozzo did the Keef Grow this year and looks like I'm growing Umbra's Bunch this winter !-- I got a fine BPU-X-Blueberry Blast Lady from that first group of seed --And Trips -- back there having his way with my girls right now !-- Got a half dozen from his BPU -X-mixed moms !--- and 2 GDP -X-Black Rose !-- Don't have enough colors to keep up with who's so they all wear blue and that's Umbra's Bunch !


----------



## Keef

Nope !- forgot !-- GDP -X- Black Rose wears green !


----------



## yarddog

Guess it's you and me keef.  Got me some hotdogs grilling.


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog U ever think about dividing your grow area with a PVC frame and a tarp or something !-- Seems like U got too much bloom and not enough veg. --like me !--- I know my answer !-- just can't do it yet !-- Get one of these rotations going -- U could start by moving one plant to bloom each month !-- equal size veg. and bloom would make things easier !


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, i have pot and paraphernalia all over the house. I have several drawers with seeds, vape stuff, papers, portable vapes, pipes, it is ridiculous.  
I love your new stash box... it is very cute. And did your wife make that quilt? It is pretty too.  I just now took a cute blue and white bowl with a lid for mr rb to keep the nordle in. He is tidy.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

cigar box 

hippy420 is that the sub from [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECpUhX9wKlM[/ame]


:48: 

View attachment The-Beatles-Yellow-Submarine-Blu-ray-cover-art.jpg


----------



## Keef

What up Joe ?-- still dealing with those bugs ?-- Hey Rose if they ever bring a dope dog to my house -- When he come through the front door he just gonna sit down !-- I mean where does he start ?--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -U know that tag up top the page that says "Marijuana Policy Project"-- says "We Change Laws"-- Well The South -- We could use some of that !-- No sane reason a pot farmer should have to go to jail !-- Do they tell tomato farmers how many plants they can have !-- These MMJ cards ain't nothing but another version of the poll tax !-- Except if U grow weed and don't have the money to pay the man and get caught U go to jail !-- So to pay for your MMJ card and Dr. visit U are forced to sell some of your stash -- therefore breaking the law in order to comply with the law !-- Not Right !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I have 3x5 closet I'm going to stick my 8 bulb t5 in. Just need to get all my books out first.   Closet was full of boxes of books.  Halfway empty now!   The 3x5 veg should accent the 4x6 bloom.   I could always swap out the hps for mh and veg there if needed.


----------



## Keef

That should do it Dog !  I'll be right when I can turn my bloom to veg and turn that bedroom into bloom !


----------



## ness

OFC time to light Up:48: filling a bowl right now.


----------



## ness

This is my third try on grow.  Making mistake.  Beside my grow room is not the greatest.  Getting lot of ideas to redo.


----------



## ness

it feels good:yay: to smoke your own  don't have the two party or the first.


----------



## bozzo420

done trimming for this year. now it's RSO making time.


----------



## Keef

When U headed south this year Bozzo ?-- Gonna get down to a frosty 68 tonight !--


----------



## Hippie420

Congratulations on your harvest and condolences for your sore fingers. At least the rippers didn't get it!


----------



## bozzo420

how did the pot pen do?


----------



## yarddog

Morning all. Had a few tokes before leaving for work.    Got the Monday morning blues.  Nice 39 temp this morning.    Easy decision to take the car vs bike this am.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake time !


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC 53F and a slight north wind, time for the winter gear. Still got that cold holding me down, hopefully one more day and I will be free of it. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## mrcane

YO! Morning O.F.C. Got the pipe, where I leave the weed.....


----------



## Keef

Frosty 71 this morning - hit 88 by afternoon !--- I have a delema !-- I realized I do know someone from Canada !-- We've burned one a time or 2 but if I ask about seed he's gonna know I grow or at least gonna grow !  -- Not sure that's such a good idea !-- It may take awhile but I would bet good money that I can find a way to get them seed !-- I'm on my second cup of coffee and working that pipe.!-- That T.E. is nice !-- Finally taught it to reveg and she clones fairly easy !-- might have to move Trips out today -- I don't want the bud full of seed just a few !-- I'm hoping my black line Widow will make some seed by Trips !-- She has big fat dark leaves like an indica but stretches like a sativa in bloom !  Fast finisher with tight buds !-- She ain't right though !-- Something wrong with that plant !-- She wouldn't breed with the T.E.!!-- There's something wrong with Trips too !-- Maybe she make me some seed this time !-- Got me a little T.E. getting all next to Trips too !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> how did the pot pen do?


 Big and bushy! The Texas Widow looks pure sativa with little popcorn buds all over it. The Widow from clone I got from you got shaded out by the Chemdog. Got to get the list out so I can tell the players apart.

Gonna have a butt load of Chemdog/Chemdog seeds as well as Chemdog/everything else in the pen. Might wind up with a winner.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC     save the Hope/dogs


----------



## ness

Good Morning, OFC.  got my coffee and wood pipe going here.  Can seem to fine my metal pipes well I can set my bong up to use.  That is a idea :bong: Stay Hi.


----------



## bozzo420

No  I like DOGHOPE


----------



## Keef

Put me on the seed list Hippie !-- I didn't know what I was doing when I bred that Widow !-- long and lanky wasn't she ?-- I thought I had been scammed when those first Widow seed came up !-- U could see the whole spectrum from indica to sativa !  Had a sativa heavy boy and bred him to a lanky girl !-- I wasn't gonna do anymore breeding until I got some tetra seed but Trips is a freak  and I'm not gonna stop growing until then !--


----------



## ness

got a satvia  Auto Lemon Haze.  Started :farm: in April.  Transplanted two weeks ago.  Late, Buds are small.  it 45% outside.  Do, you thing she grow  :watchplant: any more  :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
Congratulations Bozzo.  Happy for you.  Umbra, i feel ya.. how tired of harvesting are you? I am pooped.

Keef, tell me exactly what it is you want from Ca. I will ask the only two people i know.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I'm after seed from BillyBudd Seed and Clones !---Seed for the most potent indica heavy polyploid he has is what I want !-- Take a look at his website !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I appreciate your help but I am aware this may take awhile !--


----------



## Rosebud

I am happy for you Umbra, nice to have the thumbs up from Hal. Give him my regards. You are rocking it guy...your first season there, you are adaptable. That, in my humble opinion is the most important thing about getting older, change doesn't throw us. We adapt easily. I don't have any of that. just saying. I respect folks that do, but I suck at change.

Ok, keef, thanks for the info.


----------



## Keef

All ya'll should take a look at that Billy Budd website then do some reading so U know what I'm after !-- The only other place I could find was Buddha seed !-- Working with the Pink Kush making triploid "terminator"-- Diablos Pink Kush !--Regular diploid seed like we grow will one day soon be considered inferior !-- Not saying the stuff we grow won't jack U up !-- Just saying these polyploids are the future of weed !-- Very expensive weed !


----------



## Rosebud

He seems to be very proud of his stuff.


----------



## Keef

I 've also heard he's "difficult " !--- There's always the chance it's a scam but I'm willing to pay to find out !--- The science works so why wouldn't a brilliant pot head do it !-- Still something with 60% THC is a little hard to believe !-- even if it is clone only !--


----------



## yarddog

On the flip side, if keef can afford to take the risk, what would be lost in the end??   I agree with umbra, though nothing is gained without risk.


----------



## Rosebud

So Keef, if you do this magic pot, who is going to buy it? Top dollar? How you going to market it? Has anyone else ever heard of it?  How did you hear of it? What did Stank say? Maybe Stank knows it isn't legit... i haven't talked to him.. We need to ask other canadian breeders.


----------



## Kraven

Just my 2 cents but none of the "Big Names" I'm aware of even have this on their radar. Keef I believe in dreaming big, but you must frame those dreams in solid reality or they are but wisps of thought. I'll ask around, but there is just plain Jane 27-30% thc weed being bred and grown now, I have one in my tent as we speak, not to mention high CBD strains....now thats where the money is imho.


----------



## WeedHopper

60 percent THC,,,,Sounds like ya been down the Yellow brick road Little Brother. Never heard of such a thing. Damn,,,that **** should make you high just smelling it.:bolt:


----------



## Keef

I understand fully what U guys saying !-- I'm not after what he claims can produce 60% THC !-- I just want seed for a tetra !-- Don't much care about any claims !--  I know how the science and I will have one !-- Earlier this year I was prepared to attempt to make my own !-- Where would I market this "very expensive weed "-?-- Nowhere yet ! When the law changes this won't be a problem !-- Did U know they used to punish foreward thinking people for not conforming !-- guess I need to be punished because I march to my own beat !


----------



## Keef

Is it 420 somewhere cause it is in Texas !


----------



## Kraven

Keef you know i got your back bro.....just trying to keep it real thats all mahn


----------



## Keef

Rose -- I never heard back from Stank after he said he would check on it !-- I know the Billy Budd sells clones for $250 for 25 !- seed can't be that expensive !-- I haven't heard people screaming that they got ripped off !-- Nothing but dead silence !-- That tells me all I need to know !-- When I get what I'm after - I will instantly forget what it is or tell a different story each time !-- Got to be a reason polyploids are banned from cup competition !


----------



## Keef

Kraven worse that happens is I don't get what I'm after and I'm stuck smoking Widow - T.E. and some of the other stuff we grow !-- Poor Keef !-- I read some of this guys work !-- he got a book called -- The Secrets of The Pink Kush -- ( A tetraploid )-- He knows all the right words !-- Mane I am working a good buzz this afternoon !


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, go to your room and smoke as much pot as you possible can. You know we all have your back.


----------



## Kraven

Starting to check...looks like we are getting close two weeks tops based on what I'm seeing.


----------



## yarddog

Nice!!    
Tended the girls.  My single blueberry auto seed turned out to be a girl today.   Have little bitty preflowers.  Got the bubbler burning.  Watching the sun turn Amber in the evening skyline.  
Autumn is truly a beautiful season.


----------



## Keef

Wish I had a camera !- That's how the T.E. looks !-- Kraven U know that fellow with the GTH#9 ?-- When he sends U some more of those seed -- should be a few of Umbra's seed included !-- I been on the trail of a legend for over 2 years !  I now know for sure that it exist so the only problem be getting it to Texas !-- Then into the hands of the Grow Masters of the O.F.C. !--  I know what my peeps can do !-- I seen the pics!


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Wish I had a camera !- That's how the T.E. looks !-- Kraven U know that fellow with the GTH#9 ?-- When he sends U some more of those seed -- should be a few of Umbra's seed included !



That would be a pleasant surprise, would love to run some of his gear at some point, maybe trade some of my gear to him to evaluate. Made a nice cross of the (PK x Heri) x Critical Kush...got plenty of beans may send a few grips out as testers myself. Smoke should be really epic. The parents are stable and the smoke is excellent.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, dream on! Keeps you alive! Nice buds Kraven. And, Rose, saw those last pics you posted-- just beautiful. You do grow some pretty stuff.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, I would volunteer to make a test run!   Purely scientific reasons, of course.


----------



## Keef

Got some baby GDP-X-Black Rose to go with my baby BPU-X-mixed moms !-- Got 12 cuts of BPU-X Blueberry Blast -- also !-- Trips is coming down tommorrow !-- I wanted some seed but he got to go !-- These seed from Umbra's Bunch gonna help me get back to a full house !-- Be running my Widow ,the Tranquil Elephantizer and Umbra's Bunch !-- Hope to rotate them with one variety every two weeks to bloom !--


----------



## mrcane

Been busy today just cleaning up the gardens fall is definitely here took a bike ride with mama and the colors were beautiful...
  Kraven those Pics look Delicious!!!
 Eh Keef you're like a hound on scent, you'll find your seed Bro...


----------



## Keef

Cane U can bet on it !-- Then we can see if it is what he says it is !-- If I shut up when I get it and don't know nothin bout nothin -- You'll know I found what I was looking for ! --


----------



## yarddog

Had my smoke, got my coffee, 37 this am. Working outside, I look like Gomer Pyle in my coveralls. I changed my mind, I'm not ready for cold weather.  
 Let's get this day started!!


----------



## WeedHopper

a tetraploid organism, nucleus, or cell. tetraploid in Medicine Expand. tetraploid tet·ra·ploid (t&#283;t'r&#601;-ploid') adj. Having four times the haploid number of chromosomes in the cell nucleus.

Had to look that up,,,was wondering what the hellllll you were talking about. Lol
so now I know and still know nothing. Guess I better spark one up and get smarter.lol morning All


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hopper we bout to get some rain Cuz !-- Let me 'splain about a tetra !--Pot seed are treated with a .25% solution of Colcholine -- it will kill 97% of the seed !-- it interfere with the way the cell walls are formed !-- Think of it as twins that never seperate even down to the individual cells !-- So each cell has a double set of instructions-- That is why it has the potential to produce twice as much THC as the parent plant it came from!--- What this madman in Canada has claimed is that no only did he accomplish this -- he treat seed from these tetraploids with that stuff to produce even more sets of instructions in each cell !-- This is how he aimed to hit 60% THC !-- Seedless watermelons and other fruits and veggies are made like this !-- Octaploid or 8 sets of instruction per cell is about the highest U can get !--


----------



## Keef

Forgot !-- these plants don't produce any CBDs or any other cannibiniods favoring the production of THC  instead !--


----------



## Keef

Look up the story of UBC Chemo and David Suzuki !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Got Tea, find the pipe & I'll be set....


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane -- I was gonna leave it alone but Hopper asked about tetras !-- They say UBC Chemo which is a tetraploid can produce up to 40% THC !--- That's what I'm trying to get out of Canada and bring home to the O.F.C. !-- Not UBC Chemo but something made the same way ! - When the law changes and I have something like that and everyone else is growing normal plants -- I win !


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,,i promise not to ever ask again. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, I hope you find it... I am on your side. Never meant to discourage you, just was asking.

So then seedless watermelon? No wonder a "personal seedless ORGANIC watermelon" cost 25 bucks last summer. We didn't buy it. 25 buck for a little one. If they went thru what you are talking they couldn't be organic. hmm 

Good morning kids.. Smoked something last night, just picking up little buds that are laying around... It was about 7 and next thing i know i was pulling off my clothes and going to sleep. Didn't turn off the computer, didn't tell mr rb goodnight, just fell asleep. wonder what bud i tried.  I have never had that happen before. I never even believed in a one hit wonder. Maybe i was just really tired..

WH good to see you. Good to see all you guys!


----------



## Keef

Rose if U plant seed and grow it organically is it not organic? -- Yes that is how they made seedless melons !-- They breed a tetraploid to a normal plant and the off spring seed are sterile -- they can't be fertilized so they make no seed ,!-- If it helps any on the organic tip -- this chemical they use is extracted from a plant !-- Those huge strawberries - they be tetraploids too !-- There is no reason weed should be any different !-- It will be done !-- No it is has already been done !-- We can't breed something from normal diploid plants that can touch this !-- We can breed tetras and bring about New tetraploid varieties !-- I want to see Umbra's garage full of them !-- Knowing ain't nothing in his area can touch his weed !-- Most would keep their mouth closed and never part with a live plant !-- Not me !  but only for the O.F.C. !--


----------



## mrcane

Umbra,Love the name "Clockwork orange"


----------



## mrcane

Keef, I wonder if this is on the same note as these fish that I have heard , they are breeding. All they think about is eat but can't spawn, so they get big fast....


----------



## Keef

Might be Cane !-- Sounds like it !-- The tetra weed is supposed to produce some kind of special three molecule THC that is more profound than normal weed !-- Rose !-- $25 for a.seedless melon ?-- member what I said about -- very expensive weed ?


----------



## Keef

So I'm looking for a tetra and Umbra has one !-- See what I mean about people who have one not talking about it !-- Glad U 'fessed up Umbra !-- Getting U to admit it was like pulling teeth !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

here is some (possible) explanation for why exercise makes you feel (emotionally) better
along with eating healthy...  _neurogenesis_

https://www.ted.com/talks/sandrine_...ew_brain_cells_here_s_how?language=en#t-21564

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Morning..... 

View attachment attachment.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning hippie.  
I'm on the hunt for a good record player!   I have a little collection of LP's.


----------



## Keef

Makes sense Umbra !-- Every tetra can't be the a keeper like UBC Chemo !-- That's why I want those tetra seed !-- I've got to give it a shot !  These are FrankenPlants no telling what they'll do!-- I gots to do this ! -- U can't win if U don't play !-- Roll them bones !-- momma needs a new pair of shoes !-- Maybe I too can end up with a UBC Chemo type plant !


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, i am going to watch that ted talk later today. I am off to lift weights this morning. I know a 40 year old lady that is so depressed if she doesn't exercise... never seen such a change in a person with exercise. Maybe now that this harvest is almost over (2 more plants) I can quit with the weights.

Keef, i didn't buy that watermelon. Who could afford that? 

Crispy! Love it Hippie.

Starting some cure today... putting some la in jars.. woohoo.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Joe ,So there is hope!!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, the fable of the tetra is real; guess Keef's not so crazy after all!  Rose, I was just the opposite last night-- couldn't turn it off, shut it down & go to sleep. The job hunting continues, ugghhhhh!  Speaking of such, how's it going with you Kraven?  Just wanna get high by the beach.


----------



## Keef

I'm a little crispy myself every morning !-- Doing O.K. right now !-- We got a big rain event headed our way !-- Waiting for my face to get the news !-- it don't like these pressure changes !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie, I'm feeling a bit crispy myself today. Rose, I tell myself every day that I need to exercise.  Exercise is work!  I used to be faithful to Billy Blanks; had a really nice home gym. Even considered myself a lightweight runner for a couple years. Now I'm erratic with weights or my elliptical; I figure it's better than none at all. Like Keef, I fall down but I get up again!  But, Rose, I think you deserve a vacation after that huge harvest!


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. I picked up a good Technics receiver and some speakers @ Goodwill,Cheap, the turntable gota rebuilt one $160. the stylist goes about 80 alone.


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane, I don't even know what brand or model to be on the lookout for.   I need to read up a little before buying.   I want the full experience when I bake to the classics.   Needs to be period correct so to speak.  Must have turn table! Lol.


----------



## Keef

Hey DD-- never know when you'll show up !-- How's the husband ?-- Dog got records ?-- I got a cabinet full of CDs -- The net kinda ruined collecting music !-- It's all there at the touch of a button !- Running when no one is chasing U ?- I just can't wrap my mind around that !-- I'm old I don't run !


----------



## yarddog

Yeah I got some vinyl.  Not all what I love, it was a mix between my father, aunt, and uncle.  All siblings.   Will be collecting some pink Floyd albums first.


----------



## Keef

Saw Pink Floyd in NOLA !-- WOW !- Pigs really can fly !-- I saw stuff and things !--


----------



## Rosebud

It is awesome you are still learning. I think we all are. Happy for you Umbra.

Thanks DD.

Love pink floyd

I kicked my own butt at the trainers.


----------



## WeedHopper

Id beat the crap outta someone trying to charge $25 for a freaken melon.

Also Keef,,,I have been so stoned I didnt know which way to go on good Dank,,,but 60% Thc.   :bolt::stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## yarddog

I wonder if my yield will suffer from leaves lost too.   I lost mine with a pH/nute fiasco.
I'm getting into more blues.  And a little jazz.    As I age, my musical tastes get broader.  I listen deeper now.   Makes me appreciate a broader range.


----------



## Keef

Hooper I would be tickled pink if I had something that made 40% THC !-- $25 for a melon ?-- Couldn't do it either !-- Then again I would never pay $400 for a quarter ounce of weed either !


----------



## yarddog

I grow watermelons that knock the socks off any melon sold at the store!   I have so many, I give my dad dozens. He makes wine, I give away probably 40 a year.   All from  a handful of vines.


----------



## Keef

Growing up there was a watermelon patch down by the swimming hole we raided every year !-- One year there was a sign in the field that said " One of these watermelons is poisoned "-- Next day the sign said "Two of these watermelons are poisoned "-- Next year no sign !


----------



## yarddog

Ha-ha,  someone done called the farmers bluff!


----------



## WeedHopper

My Daddy was a melon stealing bastage when I was a kid. Those Black Diamonds were HUGE and sweet as honey.:farm: 
They woild take the melons and drop them to the bottom of the swimming hole in the cold water and after everybody was done swimming they would dive down and bringem up. Yum yum


----------



## bozzo420

when I was a young boy, we use to pull flowers from the neighborhood and sell them door to door. one day a guy come out and gives us a dollar each to stop pulling his flowers.......good deal


----------



## yarddog

Been smelling one of the bubblicious today, finally figured out what it smells like.   I closed my eyes and smelled,  trying to place it.  I recalled a memory that took me back more than 20 years to my grandmothers back yard. Picking peaches off the trees and sitting in the shade eating fresh peaches. Wow, I haven't recalled that in years.  I was around 5 years old then. 

This thing smells like a ripe peach, as your peeling the skin off.


----------



## Keef

Widow has a fuel smell to it and the T.E. more of an earthy coffee !  Trips my B.B. male got chopped today !-- I hope I don't have a grow room full of seed !- he really openned up last night !--


----------



## mrcane

The thrift stores around here are good for finding vinyl.
  Umbra I do Love the Blues & Jazz....Kudos on your grow,sounds like you won't hurt to much for your mistake.  
  Makin a chicken Veggie soup tonight....Time for a bowl..


----------



## Keef

Had a question but I wasn't sure I would get an answer !-- but I learned a lot today !


----------



## Rosebud

You gonna ask it or what?

I like my LA... I seem to be stoned, you know, the good way, relaxed, wondering how you will make it to the bed?? Just think what this will do with a cure.... i am stoned and thankful. 

Hope ya'll sleep well and wake up. lol. I mean wake up feeling well with joy in your heart.  If that is too much, just wake up.


----------



## Hippie420

Gave the ole bus a hard seven hours today. Soffit is DONE. Rug starts tomorrow, then the carbon fiber wrap.
Cut the thermoclear panel for the ceiling and commence to soldering 98 friggin' feet of RGBs together and the bastard is done. Got some strobes and timers coming in from across the pond, but they can go in anytime.
I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. 'bout damn time!
Sticking with clocks from now on. Who cares if a big one takes me a year?


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome HIppie!!!! great job.  I hope we get pictures.


----------



## mrcane

Cool Hippie, When will we see this buggy???


----------



## Hippie420

I'll take a before and after pic. Here's a pic how it looked when I brought it home, and one as gutted. 

View attachment DSCN0081 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSCN0084 - Copy.JPG


----------



## DirtyDiana

Awake still! Looks like the rest of you are getting some sleep at least.


----------



## WeedHopper

Good morning folks,,im having me a bowl of Romulan. Love this weed. One of my new favs. Im always up early,,cause I goes to bed at 9or10. Lol
Hippie you making a Good Times Van?


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, is that a transit?  
Had a bowl of the finest brickweed. Riding the time clock looking at some vinyl albums.  Think I will search the thrift stores, I ain't paying $45 for a Pink Floyd album.  What can I look for when inspecting a used LP?  Don't want to get it home and have a skip.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## mrcane

Good morning O.F.C.   That Hippie has his work cut out for him...
  Y.D.  look for scratches, you will be surprised what you will find... 
    Got to get right Bros....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. Check out receivers Goodwill lets you return stuff I went through a couple before I got one that I liked...  Turn tables are a different story, more moving parts and the Stylist {needles}  can be pricey.. Would see if there is someone around refurbishing them..


----------



## Keef

U need a music list !-- Obviously U like some Allmon Brothers if U be listening to Gov't Mule while mowing the yard !-- So U would need some Derek and the Dominoes-- Anything by Neil Young - Johnny Winter-- Edgar Winter Group -- Always got to have some CSNY-- Yardbirds --Eric Burden and the Animals -- Cream-- Man U gotta love ya some Diana Ross and the Supremes -- I want even get into the blues -- Fleetwood Mac !- The Rolling Stones -- Jimmy Hendrix !-- to many to list !


----------



## Keef

Wanna know about old school blues ?-- watch a documentary -- Kenny Wayne Sheppard -- 10 Years Gone -!


----------



## yarddog

Keef you naming some good music!!   I'm leaning towards a new turn table.  Can be had for $50-$80. Not bad.  I have an old marantzView attachment 231394
. Just like this one.   It stopped picking up stations, the amp has a lot of static through the volume knob.


----------



## mrcane

New turntables 50 bucks..Quality??  Marantz made some good stuff...
  Time for me to head out for the morning workout.. See Ya all later!!


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> . The job hunting continues, ugghhhhh!  Speaking of such, how's it going with you Kraven?  Just wanna get high by the beach.



Same here, three days pound the pavement and no calls yet....it will happen...hopefully before i loose all my stuff 



Rosebud said:


> I like my LA... I seem to be stoned, you know, the good way, relaxed, wondering how you will make it to the bed?? Just think what this will do with a cure.... i am stoned and thankful.



Told ya the LA was quite the smoke, hope your enjoying it to the fullest, after a 30-45 day cure its a whole new ballgame 



So was in the garden and the Grape is @ 10% amber and looks like her day will be the 31st of October...here is a few shots of her, 6 mains and plenty of grenades all down though her. Hope everyone has a day


----------



## yarddog

Nice cola kraven.   Has this strain been known to throw any colors?   
It looks like you take pictures with the flash on.  Is your cabinet in the lights out phase when you do this?   I'm not sure what can and cannot be done, so I error on the side of caution.


----------



## Keef

Looks great Kraven but what else would we expect from a master grower like yourself ?--


----------



## Kraven

This is an old school strain, the hippy had it for 13 years before passing me a cut to run this time....and he got it from somebody who had it around for a while. Not known to throw color, what you see it just trichromes....no flash, tent light off. This strain really gets candy coated. I use a weak led flash light to help illuminate the buds as it is dark in the tent. I tried with a flash and its just all blurry, to much.... all you can see is just a glowing mass.....


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice Kraven, i bet she is going to taste good.

Hippie, you did a bunch of work pulling out all that headliners and stuff..No wonder you back is talking to you. 

YD, my gf has vinyl collection, all of hers are beautiful. You can sometimes tell by the shape of the cover or even better if it has another cover over original.. 

Keef, you named some great music with one exception.. Fleetwood mac make me nauseous. Really, had to change channels all thru the 70s,,, but love everything else on your list.

DD sorry you were having trouble sleeping. Are you applying all over the place for jobs? I wouldn't be sleeping either, that is stressful.I hope your sleeping now.

Coffee and something speedy coming up! Join me please.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with you, Rose. Fleetwood Mac is a gagger for sure!

Kraven, you make me wish the internet had smell-a-vision.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you all for the kind words, I just cant get over how she smells like grape hubba bubba bubble gum......and the smoke tastes like a good kush, nice and earthy....and wow what a buzz, she is a keeper for sure. Well off to find a job, this is no fun


----------



## yarddog

Fleetwood is ok.  They have a few I like.  I would never buy an album though.   Too much good music out there to settle for second best!


----------



## Rosebud

I seem to have a visceral reaction to them like i did with the Carpenters. LOL


----------



## Keef

I don't defend my likes and dislikes !-- I still keep up with music !-- D.D. be trying to slide lyrics by without being caught !-- Lana Del Rey -- Get High By the Beach !- new release !-- Took a nice nap !- Doing the Wake and Bake all over again !-- Then back to the Quest for the Green Grail !--- Come on home to Daddy !


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, when you got into growing, how did you learn?  Internet is the predominant source now.   I imagine, word of mouth and books.


----------



## yarddog

The 80's.   Man, I wasn't even alive during most of that decade.   The first year I remember, 1991.


----------



## Keef

Back in the 70's along with our power hitters we were all issued this big fat book -- What was it called ?--The Rereational Guide to Marijuana ?-- That book was my only source of info !-- Shoulda been a stoner back in the Reagan years !-- Trying to get kids to inform on their parents and stuff !-- Mandatory minimums !-- Total Po-Po concentration on eraticating the Evil Weed !-- but this was also a time when they could be outrun if U had the skill and cohones !-- but if they caught U a beating was coming your way -- after U were in cuffs -- just so no one else got hurt !  One of the LEO could make anyone tell him anything they knew !-- He'd take them to the river where the mosquitos were the worst -- He'd handcuff the suspect around a tree without a shirt and put the headlights on them until they were ready to talk !-  U can only take so much !


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> All that changed.


I believe this would qualify as an understatement.


----------



## Keef

I was starting them under a 4 ft. Shop fixture with grow-lux tubes then moving them outside !-- never occured to me to sex the ahead of time I chop out the males and hermies when they showed !-- Went to extremes to keep from leaving a trail to the grow !-- I liked to grow on restricted gov't land -- If it was hard for me to get to it would be hard for someone else to find !-- This was mostly for me !-- I did better breaking down keys and doling them out to the 3 dealers I knew !--


----------



## Keef

Back in the day U could go to jail for owning a triple beam scale !


----------



## yarddog

Oh the times they are a changing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep I started my Business over 20 yrs ago with a Roll of quarters for the pay phone ,,,and a Pager.


----------



## Rosebud

So in a neighboring town a grower like me was sleeping in his medical grow in a tent with a gun.. A ripper came, there was a shot, the ripper got shot in the arm. The police were called. They sided with the grower.  TWO weeks later ( I assume after harvest) the feds came! Said he was over the limit.. took his pot. We need to get this fed thing behind us!


----------



## yarddog

Federal government.  What a bunch of lying, cheating hypocritical maggots. 

I'm all for less federal control.  And more states rights!


----------



## Rosebud

Good point Umbra. Can a black light detect mold?


----------



## Rosebud

WH, you rock that is all you just rock. a pager.


----------



## Keef

I'm thinking it will be at least 2 more years before federal end to prohibition !-- Plenty time to make stupid mistakes and encounter all the grow disasters that can happen !-- Time to find my Grail and get it developed and ready !-- Maybe even time to put up a reserve !-- Enough time to gather the things I'll need for a top notch e-cig liquid !-- I'll be ready to rock they world !-- Just blow the whistle !


----------



## Keef

I would like to do it in a legal way but I don't think there's a chance in Hell they'll let me !-- So I set up a network like in the old days !-- No problem !   I just don't want to be hawking the same stuff as everyone else around here !---


----------



## Kraven

ahhh the 80's I was just coming of age by the middle and my growing started in 1988, just outdoors in the national forest.....them was the days, WH I ran across my Motorola beeper and brick phone a few weeks back lol.


----------



## Keef

U can't always get what U want -- but if U try sometimes U just might find U get what U need !


----------



## Rosebud

Now I love that song Keef.


----------



## Hippie420

Made some decent headway on the bus. With any luck, all the rug will be in tomorrow. I got the driver's side done today, along with the sound dampening on the roof.

I get ready to hang the rug and the Old Hen comes up and says, "You're starting with THAT big piece? Oh, God! I'd be afraid I'd mess something up."

Yeah, thanks a lot for the pep speech! Figured the worst I could do is to bugger up a $20 chunk of rug. No biggie. Blown a hell of a lot more than that on stupider stuff.

Rose, the headliner coming out wasn't near as bad on my back as all this crap going in! 

View attachment DSCN0104 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSCN0108 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSCN0112 - Copy.JPG


----------



## yarddog

Man, if I wasn't behind enemy lines, I'd try to catch a ride with you.   Looks good


----------



## Hippie420

If you ain't in a free state, you wouldn't want me parking it anywhere near you! She'll be a cop magnet when I get it done. Good thing I live between two cities that keep the police pretty busy with major stuff.


----------



## yarddog

Ha-ha.  Well, you could always complain of profiling if you get stopped!!   Hippie van profiling.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, I live 20 miles from a city that has such a crime problem that when a city cop retires they can't hire a replacement. No one wants to work there.   Cops have a hard time keeping up with crime.  They hardly mess with traffic violations.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning... 

WOW, look at that tricked out drivers space on the coolest van ever!  I guess you have some sound block! ha  this is so fun to watch.  Sprinkles are for winners? lol

YD, that is very sad where you live.  I wouldn't want my son being a cop. I would fear for his life.


----------



## WeedHopper

Loves me some goodtimes van. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

It's a mess Rose.   Seems almost as if society is breaking down. 
The same city, also where I work was on the top ten for poorest cities according to Forbes. Something didn't go right I guess.    Since the early 70's its population has decreased an average of 1,000 a year.   Oddly, this 40+ year trend started right about the time of desegregation.   What makes some cities flourish, and others wither?  As for me, I like my one caution light town.    I wouldn't want it any bigger.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Nice ride Hippie..My back is sore just thinking about hanging that rug...


----------



## mrcane

In 76 bought New dodge van 6 cyl ..Kept the out side stock did the inside up hippie style & man we had Fun...
  Still got that Zig Zag man on my arm..Woop


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's right Rose, sprinkles are for winners! Hippie might just deserve some sprinkles when he gets that van done, cause it's gonna be a winner!  Hippie van profiling-- ha! Like that WH.  Kraven, I've been doing job apps online. I have had a couple of places take the bait, but still haven't landed one. Posted my resume on one of the big job search sites late last night & got an email this a.m. I hadn't thought to do that til last night. Hopefully that will get me a few interviews. Ok, coffee & toke time.


----------



## Rosebud

DD, i hope you get a good job that you like. You too Kraven. It is hard to sell yourself. But when you are an RN, you shouldn't have to sell too hard. I will join you with some more coffee and some more toke time.


----------



## yarddog

Trying out this amazon prime.    Ordered a few fans, a pH pen, And a loupe.  Need to look into what all I can/should be buying to see if prime will be worth it.  

3:30, man I'm ready to go home.   I'm tired of playing with engines today.


----------



## Rosebud

Where in the world is Keef??? Not known him to miss a day.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, I thought it was quite today.


----------



## yarddog

I thought the ofc was getting off to a slow start this am.  Turned out to be a slow day completly. 
Boss lady just got home, y'all  might not see me again tonight.      I might make it to the weekend!  10 hour shift between here and there.   I can make it!


----------



## Keef

Alive - not in jail !-  catch up when I can !


----------



## yarddog

^^^ Well, that quells my curiosity.


----------



## Kraven

Tired of patient care, the nurses now are **** compared to when i started, looking for admin or even a job in an Dr. Office.....have had it with medicine for the most part.


----------



## mrcane

Evening O.F.C.  Long day today Good 15 mi. bicycle ride then a hour half workout...feels good....Kraven keep pounding the pavement bro. someone will bite.. it's not always about the $$$, find Low stress No *********.. 
Oh How about a PUFF...:48:


----------



## yarddog

Uhh,    Friday morning.   Counting down the hours.    Perfect day to ride the bike, still drove the car.   I got to where I don't like to ride at night anymore.     Must be getting smarter!!   It only took a few slides and scabs.


----------



## mrcane

Fryday....Wake & Bake


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Having problems with the face !-- Spent most of yesterday !-- Gonna try to get back up !-- Kraven --Ever consider a home health case ?-- 3 --12s a week !  ---


----------



## hossthehermit

Hi, Hoss here from the coast of Maine. I had just about given up on finding a forum that had adults discussing weed, growing, and life in general. Hopefully I finally succeeded .......


----------



## mrcane

Hey Hoss, Welcome To M.P. You found it!!:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Welcome Hoss !-- U found the homeland !-- Just a bunch of Old Farts with attitude growing a little weed !-


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef hope that you are doing better. Its Fryday Bro. better load up some caps...


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning OFC. Hoss welcome  to MP    what ya growing in Maine?
I finally swept out the tree house and I'll be sitting out tonight. I really don't want to kill anything, but if the big boy comes out maybe.   Hoss ,your name reminded me of the time I went hunting to my Uncles hunt club in Decalb Texas.   Sign coming into town says home town of Dan Blockard......Hoss  Cartright on Bonazza


----------



## hossthehermit

bozzo420 said:


> Good morning OFC. Hoss welcome  to MP    what ya growing in Maine?



Thanks for the welcomes, all.Grew some seed that I saved from a buddy's grow over the last few years, not sure what strain. I put a couple pics on the picture thread. Wife handles the growin' part of the garden, I do the grunt work. Grew 6 plants outdoor, the limit for medical card here in Maine, harvest is in, 1 plant still drying, trim tomorrow probably, then jar and cure. Other 5 are curing now.


----------



## Keef

Doing what I can Cane !-- Hope I don't have to swim out of here today !--  We got BIG rain starting !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends and welcome Hoss. Bonansa is my favorite western show. My wife said the theme song is always in her head,,cause I watch it so much. Lol


----------



## yarddog

My grandma loved green acres.   I hated that song.   She used to watch marathons on TV Land.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> He started with an old UPS step van. He painted it hippie style. 1 side had the guy from zig zag papers and the other side had the guy from Keep On Truckin from the greatful dead poster.


 Funny you mentioned that. My original concept was an old milk delivery van, but they are in short supply. I'm also after reliability and gas mileage, so I went with the Euro-Ford. While dreaming of the outside graphics, R. Crumb's Keep On Truckin' was the first one to pop into my cabasa.

Got both sides done and was going to do the floor when I realized I needed to do the bottoms of the soffit first. Didn't want to run the risk of dropping contact cement on the new floor. Got half of it done, went inside to talk to the Old Hen for a minute, and discovered Rodan, terror of Japan's skies, dead on the floor of her cage. A quick bar run, a few beers & a few tears, and life goes on.

Rodan, may your beautiful blue wings fly you quickly to the arms of Buddha. Godspeed, old friend. 1973-2015.

I told myself I'd only cry once over the miserable bird. Guess I lied to myself again. 

View attachment Milk truck.png


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc! Welcome to you hoss!

Keef, i worried about you. Are you feeling better?

We are taking down the last two plants today.. it is 41 degrees.  

Have ya'll ever heard of taking a branch at harvest and dipping it in an peroxide h202 solution and then rinsing with water and then dry?? This is for mildew and it is from  jorge cervantes.  If i had cut my cola's up I wouldn't have had any mold as the nugs don't. Not all the colas are involved... crap.  Just wondering.

Time to smokeumifyougotum.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, i am sorry for you loss. I can still cry over my bird george.  He lived a long time, what kind of bird was he?  I am so sorry. these pets get into your heart and don't leave. Blue wings? Must have been beautiful. did we see a pic? Can we? not a dead pic, but one where he is happy.  I am so sorry. it hurts then ya feel dumb for crying over a bird, but I did it, still do at times. hugs hippie!


----------



## Keef

Sorry Hippie !-- I'm old I cry if I want !-- Never did that before the head injury !-- I got a couple parakeets on the back porch !-- Elvis and Priscilla !-- Rose - it was pretty bad !-- No !- it's still bad !-- but I'll be O.K. !-- Got to get to the grow room and check pH on my boxes !  Didn't even make it to the grow room yesterday !--


----------



## bozzo420

Rose ,I watched the u tube video  on that.  Have not tried  it.


----------



## bozzo420

I am convinced that mold prevention starts with strain choice. I got tired of harvesting early because of the mold.  I have one still hanging . The deep cheese was in the greenhouse. If it had been outdoors, It would of been pulled weeks sooner. One limb hung out the window, so it got rained on. That limb had some buds start rotting.  The rest inside away from moisture was fine. finally tucked that limb back inside. but the Holland's Hopes outdoors had  a 4 day rain in September and another one in October. Those 5 plants   had zero mold or bud rot.  My Chernobyl last year was mold resistant. It has trainwreak in it. I have heard that trainwreak is also mold resistant.Does anyone else have a good mold resistant strain? I'm choosing for next year.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo run that Holland's Hope again !- I heard nothing but good about it !--


----------



## bozzo420

keef you have some big rains coming. strongest hurricane ever hitting Mexico coming your way.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo bad weather is already here - coming in waves !-- Looks like the worst will be tommorrow !--- My variety for next year be coming outa Canada as soon as I find a way !-- After what Umbra said about his tetraploid -- I've decided I want 2 packs of tetra  seed from 2 different strain if possible !--Maybe I can find what I'm looking for !


----------



## Keef

Did anyone ever look up Tetraploid Marijuana and see the images ?--If U do you'll see some freaks !-- One of them freaks gonna have a broken THC limit switch and Keef is gonna find that plant !


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, what kind of bird?   42 years old.  Wow.    You have every reason to be attached to a friend  after that many years. I'd like to see one of your favorite pictures, if you don't mind.


----------



## hossthehermit

bozzo420 said:


> I am convinced that mold prevention starts with strain choice. I got tired of harvesting early because of the mold.  I have one still hanging . The deep cheese was in the greenhouse. If it had been outdoors, It would of been pulled weeks sooner. One limb hung out the window, so it got rained on. That limb had some buds start rotting.  The rest inside away from moisture was fine. finally tucked that limb back inside. but the Holland's Hopes outdoors had  a 4 day rain in September and another one in October. Those 5 plants   had zero mold or bud rot.  My Chernobyl last year was mold resistant. It has trainwreak in it. I have heard that trainwreak is also mold resistant.Does anyone else have a good mold resistant strain? I'm choosing for next year.



A friend had some Blueberry (3 I think) in the middle of a patch of several strains (all outdoors), blueberry was the only one not hit with mold . gonna try to get a couple clones from him  next year


----------



## Keef

Hoss I've got a Blueberry Blast about a month into bloom and I got more cuts in veg waiting their turn !-- I did get a clone from Trips (my B.B. boy) so he ain't really dead !-- Waiting to see if I get seed from that stubborn White Widow that wears a black collar !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer has taken it's place in the rotation !- I fear some B.B. pollen may have gotten on a little T.E. girl too !-- Gonna be hard to beat that pure T.E. though !-- We'll be seeing !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie Sorry Bro.. I know how you feel I Just love Parrots, have had three different ones. Lost Louie, he was riding on the handlebars of my bicycle, I was carrying a case of beer when i went over a bump off he flew, Wap.. right into a car..Poor Louie..The other two live on with an X. they are in heaven, All they do is breed...The one I had a double yellow head had a huge vocabulary. Example ..He would say.. Whoo Hoo sailor, are you dating..Oh I miss Rafiel..
  Oh Ya  Y.D. Most birds especially parrots, outlive their owners, not unusual, 80- 100 yrs old..if they don't get sick or bleed,,,


----------



## Keef

I just realized my mmj card expired !-- better hurry and get it renewed before I get in trouble !


----------



## yarddog

Yeah keef.  Pretty sure you'll go to jail when you renew


----------



## ness

Good afternoon, OFC, welcome hoss.  Hippie, sorry about your bird.  
I have one Lemon Auto Haze that still out side, wishing the buds grow bigger before harvest. (GA).  The days have been beautiful.  Hoping they stay that way. Got my coffee and going to light one up.  Care to joint me.  :smoke1::bump:


----------



## hossthehermit

My third ex-wife had an African Gray and a blue and gold macaw
They were both assholes
So was she
When I threw her out she left the birds


----------



## yarddog

Been reading up on chemdog!  Sounds fantastic!!   I need to get off my butt and learn to clone.   I can see how it would benefit me to have clones before sending into bloom.  So if I find a pheno I am partial to I will still have it!!


----------



## hossthehermit

yarddog said:


> Been reading up on chemdog!  Sounds fantastic!!   I need to get off my butt and learn to clone.   I can see how it would benefit me to have clones before sending into bloom.  So if I find a pheno I am partial to I will still have it!!


Got 1/2 oz to try this summer from the dispensary , wife liked it, me not so much.....couch locky


----------



## Keef

My ex's evil turned to cancer and killed her !-- Hey Dog - I just can't see me walking into the cop shop and asking where to renew my mmj card !-- What happens in the free states if U get caught in possession without a mmj card ?-- I know what happens in the south !


----------



## Keef

Dog --Get one of them aerocloners like Kraven or do like Bozzo and clone in dirt !  It's easy !-- and with cloning if U make a mistake or something happens U can run it again and fine tune it !-- Been running that Widow for over 2 years and the T.E. will be 1- around the first of the year !  --still breaking in that B.B. -- I'm a weed pimp -- I be working my girls !


----------



## yarddog

I tried dirt a few times.   Looked good for a week, then dead.  What's an areocloner cost??
 Seeing a daisy cloner for about $70.


----------



## Keef

Forgot what I paid for mine but it wasn't that much and mine is a 25 spot cloner and came with everything needed to start !-- Is that daisy cloner a five gallon bucket with 6 or 8 spots ?--


----------



## Keef

Dog I can walk U through making a cloner if U want !-- You'll still need 2" plastic baskets - foam collars -- micro sprayers a pump and a little PVC pipe!-- got a 2" doorknob hole saw ?  Aero is what I do !


----------



## hossthehermit

Keef said:


> My ex's evil turned to cancer and killed her !-- Hey Dog - I just can't see me walking into the cop shop and asking where to renew my mmj card !-- What happens in the free states if U get caught in possession without a mmj card ?-- I know what happens in the south !



Here in Maine they confiscate, then, depending on your attitude........they can 
 scold you
 warn you
 issue a summons
 take you to jail
 shoot you and say you resisted arrest


----------



## Rosebud

Stay safe down there DD and Keef and WH, are you by the water?... Hope it isn't too hurricaney.


----------



## Keef

A ONE GALLON aerocloner ?-- Mane I run 10 gallons of nute solution in each of my big bloom boxes !-- Dog DO NOT get a one gallon cloner !-- Umbra that had to run too hot !-- Above 80 and U get white slime !--I been wondering how they keep the temp down in a cloner like Kraven got !-- I use a pump with a filter and have no sprayer clogging !-- Rose -- We good !-- The wind been blowing on shore for days and pushing water into the bay !--low lying areas are already flooded !--  We got experience with storms !


----------



## mrcane

Hurricane party started yet??


----------



## yarddog

That's wrong Mr cane.   Funny, but wrong.   Lol


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. I lived in Morgan City La. worked in the gulf we had all kinds of hurricane parties..
   Couple times ran up river to N.O. rafted up with more boats & the fun began...


----------



## Keef

During Katrina when the earth was shaking and the wind screaming it was night time !-- My wife said -- I'm scared !-- I told her that made 2 of us !-- When the sun came up -- there was nothing to celebrate -- except still being alive !- No hurricane party here !-- Even the weather reports be causing flashbacks!


----------



## yarddog

I don't want any part of it!!


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> I just do it with rockwool and dip n gro. 99% success rate.


 I've had good luck with rock wool, especially when starting seeds. Usually, I just do clones in little plastic cups full of vermiculate with holes punched in the bottom, standing in a shallow tray of water.

Thank you all for the kind words. Ole Rodan broke our deal. If she'd made it to 80, I wouldn't have had to bury her. I did worry about what would happen to her after I was gone, though.

It blind-sided me big time. She was happy, healthy, and still mooching 2AM snacks off of me when I raided the kitchen. Only thing I can figure is that it was a heart attack. If so, I hope it was quick and painless.

She was one of the  last Blue & Gold Macaws to come out of Brazil before the export ban. She was wild caught and deathly afraid of people, especially their hands. I tamed her down over a year by offering her a peanut held in my lips. She remembered mama feeding her that way. Pretty soon, I could hold one in my fingers as long as they were close to my face and she'd take 'em. After that, she'd eat out of my palm if it was something she wanted.

She loved bacon, French fries, chicken (she wouldn't touch chicken for the first ten years or so), and any flavor of cookie or cracker you offered. I never over did it with the treats, but she'd let you know when she wanted one.

Found myself aimlessly wandering around in the driveway today with my face leaking. Came out of it when I noticed the pup following my every move. Sat down on the concrete and he licked my face clean. Came to the quick realization that life is for the living. Also had to grin when I though of all the fish, cats, dogs, birds, and snakes that Rodan had seen come and go over the last 40 years.


----------



## mrcane

Wow Sorry Hippie 40 yrs... 
  Yo Keef, didn't mean to be bringing back bad ****
 Take care down there... these storms just seem to be gettin bigger all the time or what?


----------



## Keef

Not your fault Cane !-- I would probably still be in bed feeling sorry for myself if the aftermath of Katrina hadn't forced me to get up and function !-- I might be a brain damaged cripple but in the aftermath of Katrina -- I got up and I was tested and found worthy !  -- Hippie wish there was something I could say that would help !--


----------



## Keef

Do I sound as stoned as I am ?--


----------



## hossthehermit

I must be the first one up this mornin'.........


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !  What's up Hoss ? -- Hope Hopper checks in this morning he been getting hammered from the storm !   I guess fall is really here it is 68 degrees out there !-- High of 83 or so !-- Big rain be here early afternoon !--its flooding lots of places in the area already !--My plan today is to get high and watch the rain !--


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Glad you doing OK keef.  Been watching some videos of the storm on YouTube.   Wow.   Wind just takes the leaves of the Palm trees.  Not my cup of tea.  Hang in there!


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- It's half mile to the gulf one way and half mile to the bay the other way !-- Long as we stay home we good just lots of rain ! --


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, headed up to see the ol hippy, says he has a few choice cuts for me today. Coffee in one hand a j on my lips and headed out the door.


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning OFC. Got  Texas hold em tourney tonight. I won the last one. went all in with a jack and a nine. opp had a ace/queen.  pulled a nine on last card for a pair. he was pissed off. hope the luck hold out.


----------



## Hippie420

Get 'em, Bozzo!

Beautiful day here if you're a damn duck! Gonna finish that rug if'n it hare lips everybody on Bear Creek!


----------



## mrcane

Morning All.....Slept in, nice, Got to roll a fatty,,,


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, went to see the o'l hippy and he added more epic gear to my collection:

Killing Fields x Madonna
Golden Sombrero x Big Sur Holy Bud # 2
Ghost Train Haze # 9
ChemD Bx3 F2
Afgooey x Agent Orange X ChemD
Herijuanna
Seraph
Nurse Larry
(C99 x Blue Widow) x [(Double Purple Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow]
Blue Widow x [(Double Purple Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow]
Grape x [(Double Purple Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow]
Old School James x Super Silver Haze
C99 x Super Silver Haze
Alien Empress x G75 (Grail BX1)
Space Jill x Romulan / Flo
Old School James x Dead Hoe OG
C99 x Romulan/Flo
Buddha Tahoe OG x Super Silver Haze
Kosher Kush x Super Silver Haze
Hippy Slayer x (Boysenberry x Jack Herer)
(Boysenberry x Jack Herer) x Blue Lotus
Chem#3 x Nightmare Diesel
OG Chocolate Thai (F2)
Willy Jack x Red Dragon (NL)
Buckeye Purple - (Melvanetics)
GG#4 x Buckeye Purple - (Melvanetics)
Sunshine Tres Daydream
NSA Fat
NSA Frosty
Krush Chunk
Panama Red
Acapulco Gold
Sour Bubba Kush (Bx3)


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Geez, you'd think the guy woulda' done ya right after you helped him out...
and all you got was a hand full of beans!

:48: 

View attachment jackhandbean.jpg


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC  have a bowl and coffee. :tokie:


----------



## ness

Krven, that is quit a list.  I'm sure you will be busy. :48:


----------



## mrcane

Umbra sounds like you had a nice morning,Fun...
  Wow Kraven we should all have our own Hippy!


----------



## hossthehermit

Well, last ride of the season for me today, I guess ............. got out about 9:30 this morning, bright sun, 37 degrees, 40 mile ride in the country, dropped it at my mechanic's for the winter ..............  ol' lady picked me up, smoked one on the way home, got some yard work done


----------



## Rosebud

Had an impromptu dinner for 11 last night. Just chili and slaw and corn bread and brownies. One guy left me some blue dream hash that he makes. Beautiful and lovely and boy is it good.  They were here from out of town helping a friend of mine move. fun... tired. rosebud.

Umbra you will double that weight i bet.
Kraven, sad you have no genetics

Keef, sorry that you all have ptsd from Katrina.. I sure would.. Sheesh. I wasn't there  and no nothing, but I do know it wasn't our country's finest hour.  You guys really are survivors. 

Cane, are you rainy over there...looking like a storm is headed our way.. brrrr.

Hoss good you had a nice ride.

Hippie, thank you for telling us about your friend you both are gentle souls I think.

Hey keef, i looked at the pic's of your special plant, and all i could see was mold about to happen in those double thick buds.


----------



## Keef

I'm sure it's a fool's errand Rose !-- Seed from Canada !- Who would want them anyway ?--- I know I could never get them to Texas anyway !-- Forget all about it !-- I don't know nothing bout nothing !--Like Umbra said they ain't nothing special anyway !--


----------



## Rosebud

Don't lose the dream Keef.


----------



## Keef

Doing that backstroke down here !-- Who said anything about losing the dream Rose ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Watch for Gators. Course im always amazed how they live in such nasty *** toxic water. 
I worked and lived in New Orleans after Katrina. That is the nastiest *** town I ever worked in. Bourbon Street stinks like bad food and nasty women,,ya cant walk 3 ft without being hit up for money are a cigarette. I stayed a few blocks away cause I worked Downtown. 2 trips to Bourbon Street and never again. Stayed at my Hotel are the bar. Lol Lol


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon All  Yep Rose rode the bicycle to the store by the time got thru with shopping, it was raining out,A wet 5 Mi. home...11 for dinner you go girl...
  Tying up flies to head to B.C.,tried to upload some pics but keeps failing? Got lic.,, 8 day lic. fishing  4 days class 2 river, comes to 200 bucks... Boy our northern neighbors love us EH!!!     
    Keef stay afloat bud.     I'm ready to burn...:48:


----------



## Keef

Alligator !- Yummy !--  Make me miss da bayou !


----------



## Kraven

I got 10 lbs of gator tail in the freezer, about time to thaw 2 lbs and give it a nice batter / fry.....


----------



## Keef

Sitting on the balcony of the Royal Senesta watching drunk tourists being fleeced by the locals ?-- Priceless !


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven - nice inventory Cuz !-- How long U think till they turn us loose Cuz ?-- Did U see that-- get caught dirty in Cali. and get $100 ticket !-- U know -- One day I'm gonna have to have one of them tickets for framing !


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Keef, I'm a very fortunate person to have access to this type of gear, was not trying to brag, really just impressed myself, these are the real deal...cutting edge meds and I'm lucky to be a small and insignificant helper in a small portion of the actual process.


----------



## Kraven

Plus the o'l hippy keeps the old strains alive, and he has developed a liking for me, we get to spend most Saturday mornings together, he is a good teacher and I learn a bunch, plus I get to help. It's cool to have that link to the past, he is a very important person to me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Sitting on the balcony of the Royal Senesta watching drunk tourists being fleeced by the locals ?-- Priceless !


Without those drunk tourists,, those locals would be screwed. Kinda like the crooked *** police force screws them.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, those last four you listed in red made MY eyes red just thinking about 'em! Got me thinking about the best weed I came across as a young lad.

 Around '70, there was some bricks coming in from southern Michoacan. You could literally trip on that stuff. In '71-'72, I ran across a pound of what my friend called Red Root Kali. It was going for $160 a pound when you could buy a kilo of decent brick weed for $75. I almost passed on it. Glad I didn't! It was the only weed I've ever smoked that you could wake up stoned on.

It supposedly came from the south top of some mountain in Jamaica. They claimed the minerals in the soil actually turned the roots of the plant red. Environment or genetics? Could be either.


----------



## Keef

True dad Hopper !-- I'm happy for U Kraven !-- I'm a grow orphan learning best I can !-- U know how much U can learn running a constant grow !-- Root aphids tried to move in and live around where the stem passes thru my foam collars !-- Never heard of such a thing !  No sense in me trying to run a larger grow until I can deal with anything that can happen in my present grow !-- This is bug heaven ! Dealt with the pest before it got too bad !-- lost a few cuts that can be replaced !-- The grow disasters are becoming fewer and farther between !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Keef I had some root knot nematoads that kicked my beans *** this yr. Thank goodness they were in pots.


----------



## Hippie420

Got the rug done today. Yeah!!! One big load off my to-do list. Went over and grabbed Mom and took her for a ride. Wound up over my brother's, showing off my handy work. 

Heading back home on I-75 and a Land Cruiser went blasting past me, only to slow up and hang off the port side rear bumper. Hung there for a minute and slowly pulled up to the front. A young fellow snapped my pic with his camera phone and waved! Got a feeling he was taking a pic of the personalized license plate, too.

I did what any normal hippie would; I flipped him the peace sign. Looks like the world might not hate hippies anymore.....


----------



## yarddog

You setting a good example hippie!!!     Took the dirt bike out today, made my rounds visiting family.  Got to see some grandparents too.    Some I haven't seen them in  a year or more.


----------



## Keef

Don't go changing Hippy !-- Between spidermites and root aphids it's been a hard battle this year !-- Got a handle on the mites and the aphids tried to move in !-- Think we aphid free but these bugs lay eggs -U kill the adults and more eggs hatch !-- We can deal with them !-- What next?


----------



## Hippie420

l always figured if I ever had a major bug infestation, I'd just crank the CO2 in the room up to around 3000 PPM for a day or two. Shouldn't hurt the plants, and nothing that breathes air is gonna live.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I'm jealous !-- I think I got seed set on my Widow and a little T.E. mother !-- Can't wait to get the new seed started !


----------



## Hippie420

I gotta get my butt out to the pot pen and get this harvest in the bag. Too much rain today, but tomorrow and Monday are supposed to be decent, but cooler.

Gonna be seeds 'o plenty here in a short!


----------



## Keef

What U gonna have Hippy ?-- Mane if I'm late for Wake and Bake -- I'll catch up when I can !- Face is swelling up !


----------



## bozzo420

WeedHopper said:


> Watch for Gators. Course im always amazed how they live in such nasty *** toxic water.
> I worked and lived in New Orleans after Katrina. That is the nastiest *** town I ever worked in. Bourbon Street stinks like bad food and nasty women,,ya cant walk 3 ft without being hit up for money are a cigarette. I stayed a few blocks away cause I worked Downtown. 2 trips to Bourbon Street and never again. Stayed at my Hotel are the bar. Lol Lol


 
 my aunt and uncle were in N.O. She was real religious . walking down the street a hooker in a doorway propositioned my  uncle. He tells her "my wife is with me" she told him the wife could come and watch too. They left town real fast .never to return. This aunt took all my Archie comic books because Veronica had a bikini on. real religious. lol


----------



## Hippie420

It was what she caught you doing to the comic of Veronica in a bikini that made her take 'em away!

Betty was cute, but Veronica was HOT!


----------



## hossthehermit

Mornin', all......... slept late this mornin', almost 6 by the time I got up ..... good, I guess, little extra rest before football .................


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Mornin Hoss, nice you slept in awhile, must be getting frosty back thear by now?


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc. Foggy here this am.  The air is light and crisp, with the smell of turning leaves. I love the earthy smell of autumn. 
Hippie, these seeds you going to have.  Do they like to grow indoor??

Got a few minutes before the girls wake up.  Just enough time to sit outside and smoke a bowl.


----------



## hossthehermit

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C.  Mornin Hoss, nice you slept in awhile, must be getting frosty back thear by now?



In the 40's and showers this mornin', but frost most mornings for the last couple weeks ..........heat usually comes on a few times during the night ..... tired of winter and it ain't even started yet


----------



## mrcane

Been tying, leave tomorrow for B.C. Yep!! 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-12.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

bozzo420 said:


> my aunt and uncle were in N.O. She was real religious . walking down the street a hooker in a doorway propositioned my  uncle. He tells her "my wife is with me" she told him the wife could come and watch too. They left town real fast .never to return. This aunt took all my Archie comic books because Veronica had a bikini on. real religious. lol


Im an Athiest,,,lol ,,,,could give a crap. I didnt like it because it stinks and I dont like nasty *** women or drunks. They get on my last nerve. Bourbon street is way way over rated. Lousianna around that area has the highest cancer rate in the US. I lived there for 2 yrs because of work. Hated the freaken place. Coudnt wait to get my *** back to Dallas.


----------



## mrcane

Only thing i miss about Louisiana is the Food....


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah and so do they. Never seen so many fat *** ppl.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Hippie, these seeds you going to have. Do they like to grow indoors?


 I'll find out if they matured enough to be viable today or tomorrow. Got two days without rain coming. In my limited experience, if it'll grow, it'll grow indoors.

Keef, I'll have to get out the paperwork and see just what's out there. If I wind up with a good batch, they'll be free for the asking. Well, some of 'em anyhoo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Umbra. Hows all your girls doing.?


----------



## ness

Good morning, OFC.  got my bong going this morning:bong2: and coffee in the other hand.  Have a Hi day


----------



## yarddog

French toast and sausage frying, smoking a bowl.   Good smells coming out my stove vent this morning!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hopper before Katrina hit everyone who could left N.O. -- The news says less than half have returned !-- Workers from all over came for the rebuild and the riff-raff who prey on them came along too !-- The Big Easy I knew is no more !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Tired of patient care, the nurses now are **** compared to when i started, looking for admin or even a job in an Dr. Office.....have had it with medicine for the most part.



Me too Kraven! Problem is, still got a long time til retirement. Just hope whatever it is, it will be tolerable at least.


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> Been reading up on chemdog!  Sounds fantastic!!   I need to get off my butt and learn to clone.   I can see how it would benefit me to have clones before sending into bloom.  So if I find a pheno I am partial to I will still have it!!



I'm going to "school" to learn all I can about cloning. So far, I've been able to keep one variety going for about 2 years & another for about a year. Haven't really needed seeds. Once i've perfected my skills, I'll work on new varieties. It can be challenging & I'm always learning something new, usually the hard way! I tend to learn everything the hard way!  Just how I roll! Speaking of rolling......


----------



## Hippie420

YD, if you want some kick *** French toast, ya gotta start off with free range chicken eggs. Duck eggs work great, too. Scramble 'em up in a shallow flat bottomed bowl, sprinkle in just a little Lawry's seasoning salt, mix it all up, and do what you normally do.

The Pullet won't touch her mom's French toast after eating mine.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Watch for Gators. Course im always amazed how they live in such nasty *** toxic water.
> I worked and lived in New Orleans after Katrina. That is the nastiest *** town I ever worked in. Bourbon Street stinks like bad food and nasty women,,ya cant walk 3 ft without being hit up for money are a cigarette. I stayed a few blocks away cause I worked Downtown. 2 trips to Bourbon Street and never again. Stayed at my Hotel are the bar. Lol Lol



I love that dirty city. Bout the only place I ever felt at home. Yeah, it stinks sometimes depending on how many idiot visitors are there drinking like maniacs & puking in the gutters. But, there is a loveliness underneath it all. It can be a cultural shock to many. Sorry you didn't get to see the good in all that bad. As for me, I will be forever connected to that swampy bowl of strangeness. We always stay in our favorite hotel which sits on Bourbon.


----------



## DirtyDiana

bozzo420 said:


> my aunt and uncle were in N.O. She was real religious . walking down the street a hooker in a doorway propositioned my  uncle. He tells her "my wife is with me" she told him the wife could come and watch too. They left town real fast .never to return. This aunt took all my Archie comic books because Veronica had a bikini on. real religious. lol



That's funny! Seems like every time we're down there I get propositions from those lovely ladies! But, guess I'm going straight to hell, cause I love the place!


----------



## DirtyDiana

All this talk of French toast! I bought some of that Hawaiian bread to use next time I make some; just sounded good. Wish I could try yours Hippie, sounds yummy. I'm pretty picky when it comes to French toast.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> I love that dirty city. Bout the only place I ever felt at home. Yeah, it stinks sometimes depending on how many idiot visitors are there drinking like maniacs & puking in the gutters. But, there is a loveliness underneath it all. It can be a cultural shock to many. Sorry you didn't get to see the good in all that bad. As for me, I will be forever connected to that swampy bowl of strangeness. We always stay in our favorite hotel which sits on Bourbon.



I only lived downtown when I was traveling there to work. I moved there for two yrs. The locals do plenty throwing up and killing ppl. Just in one weekend 17 ppl were killed by your locals. You can have that nasty *** place and all the morons running it. My Son,his Wife,and my Grandbaby just moved back here from New Orleans. They were always sick there. Havent been sick since. Glad ya like it and being propositioned by nasty *** women. Have fun next time ya go. Lol
And by the way,,to each his own. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> They are getting big. To be politically correct, to call them obese would be wrong, so we will call them Rubenesque women. They are snapping the stems even after staking and tying. Thrichomes are about 40% cloudy. Another 2 or 3 weeks would be about right.


Sounds like all your grows Bro. Your an awesome grower. Love seeing your girls.


----------



## Keef

Umbra in your travels did U ever run across an original UBC Chemo cut ?-- Anyone ? How about an original cut of one of the following --O.G. Kush--Master Kush-- Pink Kush - Diesel - or  ChemDawg ?


----------



## Keef

Very Rare Indeed !-- I like that !-- Sure would be nice to locate a UBC cut wouldn't it?  Wonder if it has any problems like bud rot or anything ?-- Probably just an urban myth anyway !--


----------



## Hippie420

Here's the pics of the finished rug. For some reason, the lower rear center shows up shiny, and the rug looks gray instead of jet black. The sticker Keef liked didn't show up well in the pic until I took a close up. Weird. Guess I'm not much of a photographer, amongst other things. The rug turned out nice, though. Especially for a guy that's never laid a piece before in his life! 

View attachment DSCN0120 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSCN0124 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

I won't waste the bandwidth on any more van pics until she's completely done. Thanks Mods (Rose) for putting up with me.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie screw some bandwidth -- been watching U put that thing together since spring !-- I do like that bumper sticker !-  That would be taboo around here for sure !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job Hippie. Very cool.


----------



## yarddog

Just smoked a king J with a raw paper. Wow.   I been missing out smoking those Job's.


----------



## Kraven

Lot to read catching up. evening y'all....yep i'm good and stoned.... peace.


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, Hopper. 

Keef, you notice that it's on the inside where you won't see it unless the rear cargo doors are open? I might be dumb, but I ain't stooopid!


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !-- if U as lit as I am -- U be alright !--- Hippie anyone who think U stoopid would be wrong !--


----------



## mrcane

Hippie  Nice job on the carpet, bet it was a b**** to get tight...
   Hey Y.D. don't you just love the raw papers? just picked some up they call Raw rolls, just pull as much out as you like.. Sweet, think I will roll one up Now...


----------



## Keef

up in the middle of the night again -- Once Umbra and I was discussing genetics and He stated that an offspring gets half of it's DNA from the mother and father !-- it's just how DNA splits and recombine - Something about it never sit well with me -- something just seemed just didn't seem right !-- Finally found an example that disproved this !-- If U breed a jackass with a mare U get a mule !-- If U get breed. Horse to a female jack what U get is not a mule !-- The same DNA split and recombined as nature intended by nature !-- Only thing is U get 2 different creatures !-- So I am convinced that who is the mother and who is dad  obviously matters !-- plant or animal !--


----------



## Keef

One last thing !-- Say what U mean and mean what U say !- -- If I were to tell someone like Dog that I'm gonna send him some seed -- If I don't this puts my credibity at question !-- In the weed business U are only as got as your word !--


----------



## yarddog

Monday morning blues.  Going to be rainy all week.   Should have mild temps though.   
Your right keef, your word is everything.   That doesn't matter to many people anymore.


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC.  Got this Auto Lemon Haze still growing.  Started in April from seed and it still growing.  How, long do you think it take until Harvest?
Got my pipe :beatnik: today and my cup of coffee. I'm all set.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Wake and Bake, Headed north to B.C. this morning, have one girl still under light, Gave her a good shot of water, hope that she will be fine till fryday....
 Sh** hope to find a little smoke up there...


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, just checked in on the 5 Sunshine Tres Daydream and the Hippy Slayer Clone, all is well. here is a few baby shots then i'm off to find work


----------



## mrcane

Nice Kraven .... Good Luck with job hunting....


----------



## yarddog

Good luck Kraven.  
Mr cane, yeah I've found a paper I'm happy with.   First drag on the j, and I was sold!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> One last thing !-- Say what U mean and mean what U say !- -- If I were to tell someone like Dog that I'm gonna send him some seed -- If I don't this puts my credibity at question !-- In the weed business U are only as got as your word !--





Huh? Who you talking about. Ya lost me Bro.


----------



## mrcane

:confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper

Nothing new,,,im lost half the time with Keef. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Yo All, see you the end of the week.... Off to B.C. 
   Will keep an eye out for the pot fairy!!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

wake:  check
coffee: check
(kid off to school: check)
bake:

puff, puff, pass... 

View attachment IMG_0245c.JPG


----------



## yarddog

Send it my way joe, i could use a smoke right about now.     I see autumn is in the air for you too.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC.

our harvest is DONE!! Finished last night.

Joe, that is a beautiful picture.  Hey, I wore your coat out to pick up thai food last night. I felt a little lesbian, but god I love it and it is the warmest coat ever.  We had been harvesting and I had a sweat shirt on and it is big and went right over my sweat shirt. Thank you again.. That was over a year ago and it still makes me smile.

Had a very busy week. glad last week is over.  I am getting some of my pot tested.. just need to find a lab.
Have fun Cane. Hippie, i love the van. It is wonderful. Nice rug.


----------



## bozzo420

me too Rose. Told the wife a little while ago I'm done. Drying trays all cleaned up and everything in the jars. I think I will down size with you next year. Way to much pot. Ill cut down on the numbers of plants, but I think less plants might produce more .they were crowded this year ,so side growth and buds were affected.


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations Bozzo. Isn't it great when everything is done and put away. I have one drying rack left.  Yes, sometimes less is more. Sure is hard to do an indoor after seeing that outdoor. I kept clones  and revegging a couple for clones.. So there is still a lot of growing going on, but I think i will coast for a while. I am pooped, how bout you?
Again, congrats. Job well done.


----------



## Keef

Guys I may have to take a few days off -- There's a problem I have to deal with !


----------



## Joe420Camel

extreme mojo for extreme times brother Keef !
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Don't do anything that would cause you to be locked up please.


----------



## Keef

They taught me well !--All will be well Rose !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, keep your head low.    Go take care of business.   
Nice mild day, soggy here.  Mid 60's.  
30 more minutes till I jump in the civic and light up.    I think my car runs better when high.    It's 22 years old, so its old enough to partake.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, it kicked my behind, took a month. 

 Keef, your wife needs you.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, tell us more about that little lesbian you're feeling. What's her name? Does your hubby know?


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my gosh i really laughed hard when I read that Hippie. That is what wrote. LOL


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, just got the brother and sister in law off on their 20 hr flight to Hawaii...them and a 2 year old...lol I'm still giggling. Waking an baking, nice to be me. Gratz on the harvest rose, you have been missed


----------



## yarddog

20 hr with a two year old.    If I had to go through that misery to go to Hawaii, I would stay home.   

Soggy this am, brisk wind with low 50's. Misting.   This weather puts rust in my joints.


----------



## yarddog

Am I the only one awake??   I know I'm on the east coast, surely there is another life form out there.


----------



## Hippie420

We're not making any judgments, Rose! Glad you found a little one. Up here, the difference between a bull and a bull dyke is five pounds and a flannel shirt.

Van work in the morning and harvest the pot pen in the afternoon. Poor old broke down hippie gets no rest today!

Hope everybody's Tuesday goes well. A big telepathic hug for all.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Hippie420 said:


> Hope everybody's Tuesday goes well. A big telepathic hug for all.


 
thanks 
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.  Hippie, i am very worried, i just bought my first TWO flannel shirts last week. That is so funny. That is two mornings in a row you made me laugh. thank you.

Thanks Kraven. The dude comes to pick up my samples tomorrow.

Yes, hugs all around!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> I only lived downtown when I was traveling there to work. I moved there for two yrs. The locals do plenty throwing up and killing ppl. Just in one weekend 17 ppl were killed by your locals. You can have that nasty *** place and all the morons running it. My Son,his Wife,and my Grandbaby just moved back here from New Orleans. They were always sick there. Havent been sick since. Glad ya like it and being propositioned by nasty *** women. Have fun next time ya go. Lol
> And by the way,,to each his own. Just not my cup of tea.



I totally understand. I think Dallas is beautiful, but it's just too far from the ocean for me. And,you are right-- the Quarter can be a dangerous place. But, there are so many other areas that are great.  Problem is, the mud is in my blood! Plus, my family is from all over Louisiana, so I guess I'm a little biased. As you say, to each his own.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Nothing new,,,im lost half the time with Keef. Lol



Aren't we all!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, got a job. Problem is, I can't take it cause the pay is way too low. Just can't make it work. Will keep trying. Hope Kraven is having better luck. There are plenty of jobs for nurses, but many are intolerable no matter what they pay. And, Kraven, you don't have to worry bout me-- I just want a staff nurse position. I surely don't want to work days or Mon thru Fri, no administrative position for me! Just want three 12 hour night shifts a week. Hippie, that van would be way cool here on my beach!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- The wife has had me heavy medicated since yesterday so if I wasn't making sense that's why !-- THe head injury causes me to get a little freaky when I'm stressed out !-- Wish my mind worked like normal people !-- A mime if a terrible thing to lose !-- When I get like this I shouldn't be around people like the O.F.C. !---I will be O.K. again soon !-- Thanks for the support !


----------



## yarddog

3hr one way?  Wow.   Mine is 24 miles each way.   And it usually takes me 30 minutes.


----------



## Hippie420

I reek of weed! The Old Hen said I smell like a pot farm. Wish I could find my list and see just what each plant was. Got three cut up and the back said enough. Took the sawsall out and hacked the last four level with the ground. Looks like I'm going to have some viable seeds, anyhow.
Got to get out and haul the last four into the big barn. Wanted to wait 'til after dark incase someone on the highway got nosey. Here's a pic of the Chemdog/the Sugar. Wish the colors came out like they look. The gal turned purple! 

View attachment DSCN0125 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

Well, they're in and hanging. Fell off the damn ladder and landed on my heals, stiff legged. I thought my back hurt before. Now, I KNOW it hurts!

Gonna be a butt load of seeds and bubble hash in the near future. My mooch buddy knew it was harvest day, but he was MIA. Bet he shows up after the hash is made!


----------



## yarddog

Be careful hippie.   We need to keep you in fighting trim.   
You going to pull some weight off that girl!!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Been growing my Auto Lemon Haze since late April...Well, I know it is Harvest time and my buds are still small.  Can, anyone give feed back on the sub....


----------



## ness

started her from a seed.  in the house, Bought outside in a five gallon plant pot when 24 in high......Then, I got it root bound....finally put her in ground  a month and half ago.:bump: :bong2:


----------



## ness

this is my third :farm: grow...I got to get more experience.  And, aquipment. Have a Hi day.:bong2:


----------



## Hippie420

I've heard of autos, but I've never grown one. Sound like it should have been ready for harvest quite a while ago, but I don't know. I'm sure someone will come along that's grown 'em.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.   hippie I had to spread  the harvest. Too much for one day haul.  took about ten days all together. So you don't know where the Hope was in the pen? I would try smoking some of that first. seeds do not spoil  the pot. It would be like the old days .


----------



## Kraven

Auto's need to be grown under 18/6 conditions and will usually only have a lifespan around 80-100 days. I took my Dark Devil Auto at 72 days from seed.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Feel like a 4 cylinder running on 3 but I'm back up !-- My mind feels like it went thru a blender but I'm putting it back together !-- I'm capped up and doing the wake and bake !-- Got a message from Giggy yesterday !-- He's alive and well building his inside grow room says he'll be back soon !-- Sometimes when your mind is trying to deal with loss U just want to be alone !-- We smoking ?


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, I've got the darn list around here somewhere. I'll figure out what's what.

Kraven, that's what I thought. The big selling point on autos is how fast they finish.

Damn heal is hurting this morning. No bruise, no pain when I touch it, but I'm walking like Chester on Gunsmoke.

Going to blow off today, clip the fans and stems off the plants, pull the seeds, and stuff it all in ziplock bags and toss 'em in the freezer. Bubble hash a coming!


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippie -- An Old Fart losing or misplacing something ?-- Must be a first !  Got that cement mixer cleaned tested and ready for bubble ?-- Why do U have to dry the weed first ?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Guys, 

Hippie, your plant is beautiful, but it bout gave me an anxiety attack.. It is going to take me a year to get over this harvest..I am sorry you fell off the ladder. My husband shattered his heal doing that a few years ago. I hope your back heals and your heal heals too. 
Keef. love ya man.

got the Lab guy coming this morning. Mr rb is funny he says, let me get this straight. you give him 4 grams of pot and then pay him???  Be anxious to see what we have.

Nes, i only grew an auto once. I was told to put it in the pot it will finish in and don't transplant. Sorry I am no help. Search the search engine here on MP and see what you can find.  I will help later.
cyber hugs sent to the ofc. 

Hi Kraven. How you doing my dear? Thinking of you daily.
DD, how goes the job search? I am glad you know not to take a job you don't want. why go thru that...hang in.

bozzo, take a break... just say no to harvest...


----------



## bozzo420

remember grandpa McCoy. I use to think he was faking his gimp. Now I walk just like that sometimes.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Why do U have to dry the weed first ?


 You don't. That's the sweet part of it. Get the seeds out and stuff it all in the freezer. When nature makes me an endless supply of ice, pull it out of the freezer, chuck it in the cement mixer, add ice and water, and let her spin.

Yeah, I'm lazy.......


----------



## Keef

Hippie some might call it lazy but I call it effecient !-- Ain't that what it comes down to anyway ?-- The mostest for the leastest !-- Hey Rose -Love U back !-- Thanks for putting up with me !-- You are a saint !


----------



## yarddog

Work smarter, not harder!!!


----------



## Keef

Dog !- What up ?-- We all friends round here so ya'll won't tell if I open up another grow ?-- Some of the BPU crosses that I moved to an aero box were just too fragile !-- Gonna open up a soil starter section -- I got a spare light so I can grow them up some before moving to Aero !--Looks like I'll have some seed from my Widow and the Tranquil Elephantizer -- not a lot but enough to get a girl from each cross!-- and maybe a few more !--- Get my seed starter area set up cause I might get some Dawg seed !  Woof- Woof !-- You'll have to excuse Keef -- He's high again !


----------



## ness

good afternoon OFC
Thank you hippie, Kraven, and Rosebud very helpful
Time for a :bong2: :banana: going to try hash this year.  I :heart: the stuff.
OFC have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

Well well well, now i cant load pic's....started this am, and I'm very computer savvy.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Upload Errors 
PhotoShare(15).png: 
Upload of file failed.  

no go here

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Let's see if it's site wide.

Yep, I can't load a pic either.


----------



## yarddog

Yup, me too.   Picture failed.


----------



## yarddog

We might need to figure out where yoop went. May end up needing to move in.


----------



## Rosebud

TechAdmin has been notified.


----------



## Keef

I couldn't post a pic either !-- This old beat up phone I got is retarded - If I want to post a pic I have to send them to Hippie or someone !-- It can be frustrating having to ask someone for help !-- Hope the problem is fixed soon -- Keef like pictures !-- I've seen some of your grow journals but I'm a creature of habit !-- I click onto the O.F.C. to see what's up but I'm too lazy to keep up with grow journals !-- So when the problem is fixed -- post some pics up in here so us lazy Mofos can see what U been up to !


----------



## Kraven

Yoop is at TCHFarmer, I visit with him over there, he posts a bunch of pic's too. Keef is over there too, they have a pretty laid back OFC over there Rose.


----------



## Keef

Kraven telling on me !-- Sure I go visit sometimes !-- Got to keep up with Yoop !-- Haven't been there for awhile !-- If I turn my phone sideways and type with my thumbs --every letter is in caps !-- Pain in the butt to use that small keyboard !--- Gremlins !-- no doubt about it !-- They not limited to just here !--


----------



## Hippie420

I kinda like it here. Wish ole Yoop would come back. Maybe if I threaten to blow the bridge so he has to get to the next cup via Chicago..........


----------



## Rosebud

I like having you guys. But we aren't married, you can come and go as you please, but I would miss each of you if you left. 

Terpenes are the new thing for medical marijuana. I may start a thread. Learned some stuff from the lab guy that came and picked up my samples this morning. What a joy he was. So nice to be able to talk to someone in real life that knows more than i do about pot.. Not braggin', it is just what i do..pot.  I used to be like that with roses.  Speaking of which a big rain and wind storm is coming i better go take a pic of the last rose of summer.


----------



## Rosebud

Just tried to up load a rose pic, can't do it either.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm tellin' ya, I'm NEVER letting the whole pot pen go to seed AGAIN! Trying to coax seeds outta fresh buds is an exercise in futility. Eighteen grocery bags full of buds, two hours of pickin', and I ain't even put a small dent in the first bag.

It's going back out to the barn with fans pointed at it until it's dry. Seeds will be easier to get out, and I can soak it before I make bubble outta it.

Happy with the quality of the seeds, though. Nice and dark and well developed.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I guess that would be a good reason to dry if U grow for seed !-- Rose !-- U could maybe enlighten us about terepines ?-- Anything that has to do with weed is important !-- All I really know is they develop more as a plant vegs -- Are they like Precursers for some of the more active compounds ?


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc, summer has lost its grip.  I can feel winter gaining strength.   Won't be long now and I'll be looking like the little brother on a Christmas Story.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Keef, i don't know enough about terpenes to write about it. The lab guy says that is where the future is. He left me some reading material.. When they test pot they do a terpene profile. 
For instance evidently "D-Limonene is a cyclic terpene of major importance with a strong citrus odor and bitter taste. One thing medicinally limonene is best know for treating gastic reflux and anit fungal agent."  But the important part is that it is heavy in  strains like super lemon haze! Love that strain.  White widow is high in Myrcene with a wood and earthy scent profile and "one of the most important terpenes. It is a precursor in the formation of other terpenes.  It is known to be one of the most important one as it helps with pain and inflammation.  It helps with that saturation of THC and Cb1"

Enough of me copying another persons research. I think i will start a thread. Anyway, the lab guy says that they will be as important as indica and sativa in finding the right meds for you. And it seems to be individualized. 

Hippie, i hear you. I stood outside and took seeds out of a plant growing. YUCK It is a test in patience and i have flunked.  Good on you that they are nice dark good seeds though. 

YD, it is fall here for sure.. I am good with that. We have some more company coming tomorrow then it is  snuggle in for the winter.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, woke up to a wonderful grape smell in the grow room.....the old school grape is a winner...and me and the ol hippy are bringing back Gainsville Green. Plus old #1 Skunk is looking like it might make it back into the picture....the future is bright in my garden, hope every1 has a great day.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, you need to make a good cross with the grape, and get some seeds going!


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, that sounds awesome. I am so glad you guys are friends..It is good for the older genetics.. Way to go.   Skunk, grape...all sounds lovely in a weird way.


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am...if you cross the skunk and the grape you get "Grunk" another wickedly strong old school smoke...the o'l hippy lost his grunk awhile back so we are trying to get it revived....gonna be a long full winter doing seed runs and crosses. This coming spring I should have beans ready.


----------



## Keef

I'll have to get my CFO/Research assistant on the case for terepines !-- Sounds like the terepine profile would be the reason 2 weeds with the same THC content can have a different buzz !-- Kraven - U gonna need a bigger grow room !


----------



## Hippie420

Been nursing on Skunk #1 for the last month. With an eighteen month cure, it's such a nice tasting, mellow smoke. Kicks like a mule, too!


----------



## Keef

I need to talk to this ex street chemist I know about these terepines !-- See if he knows how to seperate them !-- We talking designer oil here U know ?--  For me that means heavy couch lock with a psychodelic edge !--


----------



## Rosebud

That is what they are talking Keef. Individualized.  Pretty interesting stuff. Who knew that sativa or indica? Who cares, it is all about the terpenes.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

sigh... this is the stuff we are 50+ years BEHIND in research/knowledge because of REEFER MADNESS (Nixon, DuPont)

I swear, if the cure to cancer is found directly or indirectly due to the research done on MJ ...  the entire human race was done WRONG 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Exactly JOE!!!!


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I am not a big fan of THCFarmer. I was a member there for some time. Until Logic ripped me off for some inexpensive seeds. Breeder after breeder warned me, Logic would rip me. I hope MP works out the problems. The OFC has started to grow on me, like a fungus. lol


----------



## yarddog

I'm with you umbra.    I like it here.  
I bought some lime today, place didn't have dolomite lime.   I got a bag of lime.   Didn't say what kind.  Just powder lime.   Guy at the hardware store said this is what people are buying to raise the pH in their gardens.    Do you think this will work? If not, I have to make a top at the box store and buy a bag of play sand today, I'm sure Lowes would have dolomite lime.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I have read some stuff about terpenes, but it's been a while. Terpenes are the oils that give cannabis it's aroma & taste. If I remember correctly, the most common terpene found is the one that gives off that pine scent. We know that growing conditions affect the quality & quantity of our harvest, but it also affects the terpene concentration. I found it interesting because I was looking for a strain to help with anxiety; it's all about the terpenes.


----------



## umbra

More and more breeders are breeding for terpenes. I saw a hand held device that can sample THCA, CBD, THCV, and terpenes. Essentially a hand held mass spectrometer. It is an interesting approach to male selection.


----------



## Hippie420

Bet they don't sell those on ebay for chump change!


----------



## Hippie420

42 degrees outside with 20+ mph winds. 42+20=BURRR!!!!

I cut the $130 Thermoclear panel and wussed out for the day. Wussed out on cutting it, too. Figured if I was going to pull a boner, I'd do it on something cheaper, so I bought a sheet of OSB, measured it, cut it, and stuck it where the Thermoclear panel goes. Fit like a glove, so I stuck it on top of the clear panel and traced around it.

I wasted nine bucks on the OSB, but it beats scrapping a expensive panel.


----------



## Keef

Measure twice cut once ?-- Hippie ain't no dum sheet !-- about those Terepines -- I wonder if U get the same effect from smoking or eating weed !-- Seems that some may benefits would be greater if U ate the weed !--- I know for a fact that U get a much better effect having some oil with Cannacaps !- Take them all the time !-- --


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie which of those rock wool things fit best in 2 inch aero baskets ?


----------



## Hippie420

They make a couple of different sizes, Keef. Check one of the big box stores. Might even be on sale this time of year.

Best results I've had as far as seed sprouting. I think I paid less than a Jackson for the tray, the insert holder, the heat mat, the dome, and the cubes. Don't leave the dome on for more than a couple of days or you risk mold.

I always soak my seeds for a full day in 50/50 water-3% H2O2. It takes care of any fungi cleaning to the seeds.


----------



## Hippie420

Forgot to mention that you can buy rock wool in batts at the lumber yard, too. Cut it any size you feel like.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hippie, could I  just dip a clone in H202 and would that kill the plant?  Does it need to be a mixture of h202 and h20?  I want to make sure anything i bring in the house doesn't have bugs. 

Keef, i will go look and see if I can get this paper I am reading, for you.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, I found it. scroll down on this page.http://steephilllab.com/resources/cannabinoid-and-terpenoid-reference-guide/


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, just don't harvest. I am just barely getting over it.. just say no to harvest.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippie !-- I gotta check them out !-- I would like to be able to start seed in aero !--


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !- I'll get the Boss on it !-- When I get my Frankenplant -- I'll have to find a way to get it tested !-- What U said about bringing bugs in has been a thorn in my side !-- I have to start seed in dirt then transfer them to aero when they big enough to handle the stress of the move !-- Every time I start seed I end bringing a bug or something into aero !-- Thought maybe rock wool might be the answer !-


----------



## umbra

H2O2 is good for molds and fungi but it might not do much for bugs


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Umbra! I saw an egg of something and went ahead and dunked it.. I will let you know.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose - I'm sure U know but don't put a wet plant under light !-- the moisture will pool at the grow points and act like a magnifying glass and cook the grow points !-- I know because that's how I killed a Strawberry Rhino clone !-- Only one I had !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Keef, the picture problem is fixed, thanks Tech Admin. Lets try it out.
View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc, Friday.  Counting down till 5pm!   Get this weekend started as soon as I can!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 80 degrees and thunderstorms at the beach this morning !-- I believe some coffee and a few tokes I be alright !-- Get'm Dog !- be over before U know !--


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

That's some beautiful Rose, Rose


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC,  Got my pipe going and coffee in my hand.  Fogy here lot of moister in the air.  Moon was shining early this morning. Everyone have a :48: of a day...


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, I had a nice white beacon overhead this morning too.    In my teenage years when the moon was full, you'd find me riding dirt bikes all night.   With a bright moon, yiu didn't need lights. The good ole days.  When you had no  responsibility. Lol.  I wouldn't go back.


----------



## Keef

SmokingGranpa-- Don't remember seeing U around !-- Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- They's probably at least a few smoking grandpa's in the O.F.C. !--


----------



## Joe420Camel

test 1 2

(same tree)

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0248cc.jpg


View attachment IMG_0257cc.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Watch out Joe, looks like you have a few dementors on your porch.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,
Thank you smokingrandpa, last rose of summer i believe.

Joe, wow, very cool picture and very cool tree. That is amazing, how did that do that? What's up with that trippy tree?

Having some company AGAIN, today only one night and they bring their own motor home so i shouldn't complain.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

LOL  2 very different shots

1 from outside (back yard) looking over the roof of the house
2 from inside my house looking out my front door (@all the leaves to rake)

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> In my teenage years when the moon was full, you'd find me riding dirt bikes all night. With a bright moon, yiu didn't need lights. The good ole days. When you had no responsibility. Lol. I wouldn't go back.


 
In my teenage years, I'd be out riding, but it would usually be some filly!
I did grow up in the Free Love days.........Did a lot of dancing in the moonlight.


----------



## Rosebud

Well it sure is a beautiful day and pretty tree and yard.

i want to dance in the moonlight!


----------



## yooper420

Morning Hippie,
Morning Keef,
Morning Rose,
Morning Yard dog, 
Morning Kraven,
Have not been around for awhile due to complications, but am stopping by for a visit. Hope all is good in your world. Harvested half of my garden on 10/18 and the other half on 10/26. All is well here. Later.


----------



## yarddog

Hey, look what the cat done dragged in!!


----------



## Rosebud

YOOPER!!!!!! Welcome home. nice to see you.  How is the mrs?


----------



## Joe420Camel

Rosebud said:


> i want to dance in the moonlight!


 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YincyGL3Dro
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YincyGL3Dro[/ame]


:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I have to admit, i am having a little hash this morning and now I am dancing at dawn.....Thanks Joe!!! I got my groove on.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

ENJOY!!

cleaning out dead mother plants (3) to make room for the clone bucket and a few clone attempts.

rainy cold (43F) outside; Blech 

trick-r-treat tomorrow hope its nicer!!

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Yoop! Good to hear from ya! Just for S&Gs, try posting a pic here sometime. They might have got the glitch fixed.

When I think of dancing in the moonlight, this is the song that comes to mind.
https://youtu.be/g5JqPxmYhlo


----------



## Rosebud

I know everyword to that song... Is it ok that i am dancing with my standard poodle?

Dancing in the moonlight!   Ya can't sit still, now i am chair dancing.


----------



## Keef

Who was that masked man ?-- Yoop !-- Sorry I haven't been over in awhile good of U to stop by !- We miss U !-- Last time I saw leaf colors like that was on the hills of the Virginia !-- I remember riding my little rice burner to work when it was about 3 degrees !-- I hate cold !-- Rose done got high and went all hippie chick on us !-- If I'm out around sneaking around in the moonlight -- U can bet I'm probably breaking the law !


----------



## Hippie420

Hippie chicks RULE!!!! 

View attachment Ode to the Hippie van {Ã¢â¢Â¡ Ã¢ËÂ® Ã¢Ââ¬} (24).jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I had long hair and had flowers in it many times.. lol  Those were the days.  Fun morning. thanks you guys.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Its Fryday. After reading Rose's comments, I decided to start my wake n bake with some hash. Rose, that was a good idea, lol. We are at 6 weeks and plants are staked and tied up and are still snapping stems from the weight of the buds. Up until now, the Louie and Jack were neck and neck as far as yield has been concerned, but now the Jack is out pacing the Louie for sure. Oh weather here is just plain nice. 55 at night and 80 during the day.


----------



## Keef

I hope Hopper can swim !-- We getting some heavy rain but up his way it's got to be bad !-- Umbra - Trips is gonna be a daddy !-- Looks like I got seed growing on my Widow ,the T.E. and that BPU-X- B.B. girl as well !-- I got a clone from him rooting just in case !-- This will be the first time I've been able to breed this black line widow of mine !-- Should be nice !-- and the T.E. too!


----------



## Keef

Hey that BPU-X-B.B. will clone it's a$$ off !-- Look at it funny and it'll pop roots !


----------



## Keef

Hey !- Just a Stoner moment !-- U know all those agencies post to protect the public ?-- Like -O.S.H.A and the Good Housekeeping Seal -- product safety ?-- Who was protecting the public from unsafe products when they invented things like the pogo stick, unicycle , roller blades-- U can kill a mofo with some yard darts !-- I guess I just don't understand the world we live in !  Paint Ball ?- safe ?


----------



## Keef

And skateboards-- these are all things that have hurt me - except paintball - too old for that !-- I do still have lead in my left arm from .22 caliber "rat shot" though ! -- Bastid shot me !!-- I didn't think it was funny !


----------



## Keef

Houston -- This is Tranquility base -- The Eagle has landed !


----------



## Hippie420

Around here, OSHA was a joke. Three days before they showed up, the general contractor would come around and put up safety rails, lights, etc. When you saw it happen, you could bet your bottom dollar that the Feds were coming. Why? It cost just as much to make it right as soon as the job started. Nope, they'd wait until they got tipped off before they'd take the worker's safety into consideration.

Always supposed to be potable water on the job, too. There wasn't. If you put a dog out on a chain in the summer without water, you'd get fined or arrested. Guess we rated lower than a dog.

Don't even get me started on porta-potties. On a job with a hundred men, there's supposed to be at least four. Last job I worked in the county, there were two. They'd clean 'em on Friday, and by Tuesday, the crap would literally be above the seat. Call OSHA and they'd say they'd check it out. Never happened. Call the union and they'd say, "Be glad you're working".

I played thug. When they got that deep, I'd tip 'em over. A week's worth of that and the company that owned the johns told the contractor that they'd pick up their equipment and leave the job john-less. Next week, there was four instead of two, and they were cleaned twice a week, not once.

Sometimes, ya gotta take matters into your own hands.


----------



## yarddog

I got five on it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Stoned. Watching scary stuff all by myself. Good times.


----------



## giggy

ok boys and girls. guess what time it is? it's WAKE AND BAKE time. got me coffee brewing, got a good buzz going. so wake your lazy self's up and get motivated.


----------



## mrcane

Yo Good Morning O.F.C.  Don't know if i'm awake but I'm ready too Bake....


----------



## giggy

hello mrcane


----------



## mrcane

Got skunked up in B C fishing. My fishing buddy hooked two, landed one about 12lbs..
  Had a great camp, good food & wine But no weed. Didn't want to bring any across the border, and didn't run into the pot fairy...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Giggy in da house!-- Missed ya Cuz !-- Yo Cane -- Get one of those metal Bengay tubes-- Squeeze all the bengay and save in baggie for later use -- unwrapped at end to gain access inside of tube and clean with hot water-- stand tube up on screw top -- when dry pour about a teaspoon of melted wax --cool- when U remove the screw on cap -  U see white wax-- remove. Small amount and fl with bengay -- Keef's patented personal stash carrier -  open and access weed thru at Folded end - transported in a shave kit and a lite bengay smeared on it !-- Ain't NO dog gonna stick his nose in there !-- the crumbled metal tube will get thru x-ray without notice !-- Carried my weed thru every major airport in the U.S.!--


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Been lazy this am.    Waited till 9, when the girls light up.   Looked in on them, its smelling up a storm in there.  Straight up musky weed!!   Just starting week four tomorrow.  I ain't killed them yet! There is hope


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--Giggy in da house!-- Missed ya Cuz !-- Yo Cane -- Get one of those metal Bengay tubes-- Squeeze all the bengay and save in baggie for later use -- unwrapped at end to gain access inside of tube and clean with hot water-- stand tube up on screw top -- when dry pour about a teaspoon of melted wax --cool- when U remove the screw on cap -  U see white wax-- remove. Small amount and fl with bengay -- Keef's patented personal stash carrier -  open and access weed thru at Folded end - transported in a shave kit and a lite bengay smeared on it !-- Ain't NO dog gonna stick his nose in there !-- the crumbled metal tube will get thru x-ray without notice !-- Carried my weed thru every major airport in the U.S.!--



Interesting :vap-bobby_on_the_be...   LOL...


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Glad to see giggy made it for wake n bake. In honor of Trick or Treat, I'm smoking some strawberry cookies, TE, and King Louie 13th mixed with hash. It is a tasty treat for sure. The garage smells great. I have 2 carbon filters running and the smells are limited to inside. The Louie has a lemon cleaner smell and the Jack Herer has its own smell, together it is intoxicating. 
I wonder if you dressed up like a big bud, if anyone would recognize what you were for Halloween. Could you imagine sending your kid to school dressed as a giant joint or a giant pot leaf?


----------



## Keef

There's more places in a tackle box than I would need for hauling a bag of weed !-- Most important thing is don't do stoopid stuff like taking your favorite pipe !-- they have these DW-40 cans that the bottom unscrews revealing a nice hideout !--easiest is just to ship it to yourself where ever U gonna be !- Them boys in short pants that drive them big brown trucks just don't care they get paid to deliver packages!- I do get a measure of satisfaction when I use that Doctors name and return address!--


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Umbra...kids dressed up as a big old joint.lol Sounds like you are smoking the breakfast of champions.  I think i will copy you. Have company out in the airstream they brought.. I was stoned last night, might as well be stoned this morning..
According to my tiny reading on terpens the leamon cleaner smell helps with stomachs and more.

So can i be catty?  This company we have? They are hard to have... so I gave them papaya and then LA...they were in bed within 30 min! YES!!! SUCCESS!!! I might go to hell.
Better go get breakfast started... Don't think that combo will work in the morning.. they are headed for Az this morning.

Giggy, nice to see you!

Keef, excellent way to stash your pot..

Mr Cane, sorry you didn't get your fish.  Bet you had fun though.


----------



## Keef

Rose knocked they a$$ out !-- Ha!-- I done messed around and got lit up myself this morning !-- I need some more coffee !--- Maybe I'll play halloween tonight !-- Put on some cops clothes and go bust some dealers !--


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> The Louie has a lemon cleaner smell and the Jack Herer has its own smell, together it is intoxicating.
> 
> I'm smoking some of that Jack Herer as we speak..After four days with no smoke , very Intoxicating...
> 
> Thanks Rose, I have learned that,it's not all about the fish,we had a ball,the weather was beautiful,, food and wine were great,and there was fish caught!!!
> 
> Keef, Better yet, the campground host can hook me up... Yo bud sign me up for the Halloween Party...LOL


----------



## Keef

Good plan Cane !-- Hey at Mardi Gras in NOLA one year -- I was pretty lit when these 3 guys came by with these helments on that looked like planters with some greenery hanging out !-- Took me awhile to realize they was dressed as potheads !


----------



## Keef

I think a sauce pan worn like a baseball cap with the handle sticking straight out like the bill would be an excellent costume !-- Who couldn't figure out what U was dressed as ?


----------



## WeedHopper

So ya gonna go dressed like ya always do?. :rofl:
Just messen wit ya Bro.
Im gonna wear Red and pretend im a Republican,,,course my shirt that reads To Hell with Church might give me away.


----------



## ness

Good morning, OFC. wake and bake.  Getting ready to make some hash today.  First time.  I just got one plant.  Can't imagine lots more.  I just love hash.  It the best.  Keef, Rosebud, cane, umbra, yarddog, DD, gigy, and All OFC. have a bright wonderful day.  Happy Halloween.eace::48:


----------



## umbra

Decided it was time for an update on the grow...


----------



## WeedHopper

Very Nice Umbra. Im gonna hop over and chew on the buds. lol


----------



## umbra

another 2 weeks to go, they just get fatter and fatter


----------



## yarddog

Nice umbra.   Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra those look Delicious,,, You are a busy man..


----------



## Keef

I can hardly wait until the end of prohibition !--  What Iearned in pot school yesterday was that the nose and taste bids can almost be uses to know what weed would work al for a specific ailment --- How U spell that Rose myrcene?-  anyway - woodsy earthy undertones -- good for pain and other stuff-- then that lemonene (?)-- those fruity - citrus undertones - was it anixiety?-- jasmine or floral got they own uses and the piney !-- what was it good for cause me and Giggyike piney ?


----------



## Keef

Love the pics !-- Dam!- They's some pot farmers up in here know how to grow some weed !--


----------



## checklist

:farm::yeahthat:


----------



## yooper420

Hippie,
Hey bro, you asked me to try to load pictures again, so this try is for you. Here we go.
Same old shxt, "upload of file failed".


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Im gonna wear Red and pretend im a Republican,,,course my shirt that reads To Hell with Church might give me away.


I'm going as a democrat. I'm gonna take half of all the kid's candy and give it to the kids that are too lazy to go door to door.....


Sorry Yoop. I was hoping it was fixed for ya. Miss ya, bro.


----------



## Keef

Me too Yoop !--- Hey !-  If I could - I would post a pic of me wearing my costume with the handle pulled over to the side gangsta style !-- Got the look down !-- I actually look like I'm stoned !


----------



## Rosebud

Company gone... Gave her the night time pot, she was out the door by 7:30 to the rv.

Keef the pinene is a bronchodilator, and an ant-inflammatory. Mixes with other terpens and makes new terpens.  "It is a constituent in turpentine." (yuck) It is the dad of d-Limonene.

Raining and windy here, probably not many goblins out there.

Got my tests results back and am very disapointed. It passed in the mold but just barely. One more spec and it would have flunked... whats is a girl to do with that info? Crap.
The other one i hoped for high cbd profile, not so much... crap again.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey Rose, if it gets ya high, who cares? That's what we grow it for, right? I'll never be a "world class" grower or have my buds pictured on the cover of High Times, but the stuff I grow kicks my spanky just fine.

I'm not out to impress the world, just myself.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, took the words right out of my mouth.   I just want to grow good enough to make myself happy.  

Putting brake shoes on the wife's car tomorrow.  Got at least 8 years of service from them.  We estimate about 260,000 miles or so.   Not bad.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Hippie! I don't want to give anyone any pot that has mold. It is at the very top of acceptable.. That doesn't sound good to me.

And the other, i was trying to breed a high cbd and didn't. And you are right, i love my pot.. but not with mold.  I am not trying to impress anyone either, i just don't want to make people sicker with compromised immune systems.  And my harley baby has 14 % thc...LOL  No wonder i liked it.  I was hoping for 6-8 % cbd. lol  I just wanted a high cbd in seed so i could ditch this Harlequin clone i have been shluping around for a couple of years now.  But I will hang on to her and be grateful.  Lets get stoned!

I got a little greedy, I got mold. Onward and upward and all that.


----------



## Keef

I like weed !--


----------



## yarddog

Me too keef.   
Me too


----------



## umbra

me too! I never worried too much about impressing other people when I grew for myself. Now yield, THC %, hype strains, and of course trim work are much more important. Rose, your results are not an obstacle, they are an opportunity. More growers should have your concerns.


----------



## Keef

In botany class this one time they told us that if a plant get the right light and has the proper nutrients in the proper amounts and is pest free then the plant is free to express it's genetics to the fullest !-- I seen the pics and U can't smoke pics but if U could I would !-- Bet it would be good too !-- If U had a hundred examples of a variety - one of them might express the genetics better than all the rest !-- Then when U throw in breeding a poly hybrid to another poly hybrid -- U rolling the dice about what the offspring will be like !-  lot of poly hybrids out there !- that's a multiple indica -sativa cross !-- !- I found out all White Widows were not equal !--


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> me too! I never worried too much about impressing other people when I grew for myself. Now yield, THC %, hype strains, and of course trim work are much more important. Rose, your results are not an obstacle, they are an opportunity. More growers should have your concerns.



what do you mean Umbra? If the cut off line is 10,000 and your pot is 10,000 would you smoke it?  Tell me how they are an opportunity, i am here to learn.


----------



## Keef

I would smoke it in a New York minute just so we all clear on that !-- If there was a question would not making an extract solve that problem ?-- Ya'll haven't smoked brickweed most of your life !!--I bet I done smoked mold that would kill a normal person !- Was probably just glad to have some weed at the time too !-- 98% of the smoking public probably smoke brickweed !- Don't forget how lucky we be !--


----------



## Keef

Doesn't CBC and CBCa -- inhibit fungual growth - to a point ?  Or just in the body ?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> what do you mean Umbra? If the cut off line is 10,000 and your pot is 10,000 would you smoke it? Tell me how they are an opportunity, i am here to learn.


 They are an opportunity to do better. Not every one tests their grows. If they did, you would see that you are doing better than most. Now that you know what is in your cannabis, you can be better prepared for your next grow. It is a lifetime of learning. Lots of people think they can grow good pot. With the advent of legalization, where people with no experience and no real passion for the plant, begin growing for profit, it is the passion for the plant that continues the drive to grow better and better. With extracts many of these impurities are excluded in the final product. With bubble hash the size of the mesh is small enough to exclude the molds. With BHO, solvent doesn't extract the impurities either. Even a simple alcohol extraction would kill molds and impurities, RSO should be ok. And just so you know 10,000 ppm is .01%. Than is better than the amount of rat feces allowed in hamburger...I'm just saying....


----------



## Hippie420

I hear you about keeping it away from people with compromised immune systems, Rose. Maybe keep the nice buds for yourself and make RSO outta the rest? I can't see mold spoors making it through an alcohol extraction.

I had asthma pretty bad in my younger years. A brick weed moldy joint would throw me into an instant attack.


----------



## Hippie420

Ya beat me to the punch, Umbra!


----------



## Rosebud

I really appreciate the honest feedback. So rosebud will learn how to make bubble hash. I feel i got a little greedy with that LA.  I wanted the very most i could get and held it up in a rain and wind storm and should have just taken it then. I did take some two weeks before so that is ok.  

Looking thru a 60x loupe the mold looked nasty, it was white and like tiny stiff hair and was embedded.  The good news was there was nothing else icky.. no **** or e coli etc.

This plant probably is too important to me... I mean really. but you know what, I will learn from this and go on. I just so appreciate being able to talk stuff thru here because my friends eyes glaze over. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Lol

:48:

YOPPER !!!!
if your pictures are too big it will error out
can you resize or try some small picture for a test

. 

View attachment PICT0308.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is a tiny bit pitiful Joe, and I say that with love in my heart. lol


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

4 more clones in the aero-bucket but this was my Rapid Rooter (plug) attempt.

besides, clones don't need much light...
she's leaning over anyway...?

ya, I got noth'n

:48:


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE you ol stoners. i'll be as soon as i get the screen cleaned out and back in my pipe. seems i do this every other day. this is with my stuff, the brick doesn't clog it up like that. looks like a ghost train haze #9 morning. i have found one seed so far, and i hope to find more. the main branch i had doctored got bud rot the whole damn thing.


----------



## giggy

ok got coffee and a packed bowl, so yall know what time it is.


----------



## Kraven

Bowl is packed, made my ridiculously strong brownies yesterday and gave them a test run, 2 is perfect...makes you a little trippy and relaxes every muscle in my body....felt like i gained 50 lbs and it held for almost 4 hours before it began to fade....packing a bowl of the ChemD x Cherry Fuel and eating two brownies...today is gonna be a nice rainy day stoned relaxation mode day. Hope everyone is as high as I'm gonna be in an hour 





edit....brownies are 2" x 2".


----------



## checklist

Mmmm... Brownies...


----------



## yarddog

Yeah that ^^^


----------



## Kraven

yea guys they are sneaky, you cant taste the weed in them. I took them to a new years eve party 5 years ago and gave a strong warning....eat one wait an hour and see where you are.....they downed the whole 20 person party an hour before midnight.....but wow did everybody have a blast, sooooo many funny stories of what each person went through...I made three pans and they were all gone in less than 15 mins.... I just sat back and watched while it white eyed most of the party...


----------



## giggy

morning krav, check, and dog. top of the day to yall.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I don't like to eat in the morning so I just take a couple caps packed with weed and a spoon of coconut oil !--Let the good times roll !--  Joe be right about clones not needing much light !-- Hey Rose if I could grow something like that in my back yard -  I would be so proud !  I bet it smoked nice too !-- Giggy -- remember when U were looking for a piney variety ?-- We know about piney varieties now !--


----------



## Keef

That's better !-- Hey Joe -- I build my own aerocloners - except that's all I run !-- from fresh cut to harvest !  I use an ECO 396 gph. Submersible pump -- Has a built in filter !-- My micro sprayers never plug up !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> I'm going as a democrat. I'm gonna take half of all the kid's candy and give it to the kids that are too lazy to go door to door.....
> 
> 
> Sorry Yoop. I was hoping it was fixed for ya. Miss ya, bro.



Damnt,,,so your the one that keeps taking my kids candy. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey- if there was a legendary clone only tetraploid called Pink Kush in Canada ?-- What is Keef gonna do ?-- Would he be so bold as to break state , federal, Canadian and International law just to get a cut ?-- Those tetra seed would be so much easier !-- But it's Pink Kush !!--  Pink Kush can be identified by the 4 leaves at each grow point and the white pistols of a blooming plant will glow pink under black light ! -- Come on home to daddy my little pretty !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:huh::stoned:  :48:


----------



## Keef

Yeah that Hopper !-- I had a dream I posted one time about being caught coming back into Texas with a very expensive clone !-- So better find another way !-- How could I get something from Canada to Texas overnight ??-- I haven't figured it out yet but it seems like the answer is starring me in the face !-


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- I don't like to eat in the morning so I just take a couple caps packed with weed and a spoon of coconut oil !--Let the good times roll !--  Joe be right about clones not needing much light !-- Hey Rose if I could grow something like that in my back yard -  I would be so proud !  I bet it smoked nice too !-- Giggy -- remember when U were looking for a piney variety ?-- We know about piney varieties now !--



morning keef and hopper. keef what you find? either krav or hopper told me about night shade. on my list to try but doesn't look the part on what i'm looking for. the one i'm looking for has a lighter green color with golden red hairs. the night shade seems to be on the darker side.


----------



## giggy

time for a mid morning bowl. who's in. puff puff pass


----------



## Kraven

Cough cough, pass


----------



## Kraven

Checked the ChemD x Cherry Fuel...about 7-10 more days and they will be finished.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps.

I will join you giggy et all. 

Seem to have a sugar hangover.... 

Thanks Keef. nice words.  I think i need me something strong here... brb

Kraven, you are a fun guy to have at parties, you special stoner you.  Love the brownies, to hear about, not to eat.

So i went to a walk in dispensary yesterday.  Seems like big pharma is a live and well in the marijuana stores. Big signs about oil and when asked what strain, they say, it is just thc, from multiple sources and no other cbds.. Who has the machines to do that??? pharma... I felt like an old hippie, sad.. They did say the needed flowers as everyone is hoarding this years grow cause of next years law change... I think i will hoard except my peeps.  Rolled and packaged joints with oil already on them... oil oil oil.... I like organic not propylene glycol


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning All,, Slept in this morning Tea & Puff....
  Sweet Kraven.....:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Hi gang. Did all my Yankee brothers & sisters remember to set their clocks back?

Ole Redskin, a dearly departed Algonquin brother of mine once said, "Only a stupid white man would think you could cut a foot off the end of a blanket, sew it on the other end, and make the blanket longer."

True that!


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Well we didn't get many trick or treaters, lol. We are in the country, but last year we got some that came in cars to get candy. So I turned the lights and fans off early in the garage. I didn't want anyone to hear a fan or see a stray glimmer of light. With the 2 carbon filters off for a couple of hours, inside got real smelly, lol. For wake n bake, a latte and a Kit Kat and a bowl of hash.


----------



## mrcane

Clocks Back?? Sheet,,No wonder I thought I slept in..Stoned again!!!


----------



## ness

good morning OFC.  I'm waking and baking on this rainy day.  Love to have a brownie Kraven,  How many cups of herb do you put in the mix.   Everyone, have a beautiful Sunday.  :beatnik:


----------



## mrcane

Hey,Just smoked a J off this weed I grew,seems to be getting better as it sits in the jar..smells kind of fruity and has a pretty good uppie high to it.. not bad for what it went through. I will try again...


----------



## ness

Just, going :stoned: out on this lazy rainy day.  Trimming up some weed, that sure feel good to have you very own weed.  :tokie:


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> So ya gonna go dressed like ya always do?. :rofl:
> Just messen wit ya Bro.
> Im gonna wear Red and pretend im a Republican,,,course my shirt that reads To Hell with Church might give me away.



That's funny! Back in the 80's the going costume was a priest & pregnant nun. It was kinda frowned on too! A friend of mine was a zombie nun this year; looked scary as hell!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, don't be upset about your grow. It was a beautiful grow, some if the prettiest I've seen. And, if it takes you where you wanna go, then it's a successful grow in my book. Sounds like you only had mold on one plant? Like Umbra said, you can use this to help improve next year's harvest. Kraven, those brownies sound lovely!  Keef, I can just see that big pot on your head!  Was it hard getting that "stoned" look for your costume last night?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes DD, just one plant. LA. big huge tight buds...I am not upset now that i know I can turn it into night time hash. Just gotta learn how to do it.  Thanks DD!


----------



## Keef

Rose does it get very cold there ?-- The object be to freeze that weed and agitate it either with ice and water or with dry ice -- only difference is dry ice hash is ready for use immediately and U have to dry bubble hash made in ice water -- Hippie - he got a red cement mixer don't use it for making nothing but bubble hash !--  when everything is frozen the weed ,water and ice go into the machine and round and round it goes with the ice breaking those tricome stems -- pour it out thru the hash bags and the tricomes are all that can fit thru the finest filter !-- dry it and time travel !!- That long haired leaping knome knows about making some bubble !-- I mean that's what I hear anyway !-- did I tellit right Hippie ?- D.D. -- that look was.just part of my costume !-- Weed don't affect me none !


----------



## Keef

Hey when we lived in the swamp -- The Po-Po busted my neighbor for selling them white rocks!-- I had grow going in the utility room !-- When they finished searching the dog sat down and just watched me watching me him thru the blinds !-- Even after they put him in the car he was watching me.!-- I got some religion that day !-- When the evil Po-Po dog left -- I told the wife -- high five for Jesus !


----------



## WeedHopper

Weed just makes Keef almost normal. Lol
 love ya Bro,,,just gotta mess wit ya Little Brother. Hell I dont trust Ppl that aint a little crazy.


----------



## Keef

Yo Hopper this one time when I had to take a drug screen -- I came home and told the wife I had good news and bad news !- Good News is I passed the drug screen -- bad news is I'm pregnant !-- Go figure ?


----------



## Keef

Was that Rose who said something about Propylene Glycol ?-- My first nicotine e-cig juice had a P.G. base -- I had never had a smokers cough until the e-cig juice !-- I went back to smoking to get better !-- I was convinced to try again using a base of Vegetable Glycerine -- No smokers cough !-- Haven't had a cigarette in years !--Try the V.G. !!-- I suggest 1 part ( Somethin--somethin) 3 parts V.G. !-- heat it and whip it !- U can thin it with a tiny amout of water but U must whip it again !  -- big pharm ain't the only ones who can combine oils for effect !-- I see 5 formulas for 5 different effects !- but how many strengths of each ?- give me a headache !--


----------



## Kraven

Warmed 2 brownies and put a glass of milk in the freezer so it was so cold it was almost frozen, then just ate the 2 brownies with it...it tasted so good I had another two....gonna be a heck of a ride tonight....hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Keef

In chute #1 tonight we have Kraven trying to make the whistle on Double Brownie !-- The question on everyone one's mind with a cripple toe -  can he make the buzzer ?-- Or could we be in for another devestating toe injury ?--


----------



## Keef

Hold up Kraven !-- BBQ Pulled Pork sandwich and another dose of caps !-- O.K. !- I couldn't let U trip alone !-- I got your back !-- Open the Chute !!


----------



## umbra

My son made a bunch of butter a while ago. I decided I would bake something today, lol. Scary...I decided on some oatmeal, raisin, and butterscotch chips. I get everything ready and the butter is rancid. Totally bummed, all psyched for a fresh baked treat. So I made some hot chocolate with bho. Not what I had planned, but ok with my improv. Talked to my family back East today. Glad to hear all is well with them. I'm still the black sheep and will burn in hell for smoking weed, so not much has changed, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i wish i could tell your family how many people you have helped and been kind to. Maybe that wouldn't impress them, but you are pretty impressive. Hell for smoking pot? Nah. 

Bummer on the butter. 

Kraven, you still with us baby?  Keef, nice of you to help a brother out there with Kraven so he doesn't od alone. I would be toasted if i ate one brownie..


----------



## Keef

I'm sure he would do the same for me !-- Hey ya'll remember my old buddy the Gloman ?-- He hasn't been around much since spring !-- He's having a knee replacement on the 4th !- Hate it had to be this way but maybe it'll slow him down enough to check in sometime !-- -- Oh yeah !-- I was gonna take some caps !-- or did I already take some ?--


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Keef, thank you for the tutorial on hash. So, which would you guys do, ice or dry ice?

Do i stir it briskly? or what about silkscreen and shaking it over a table? what is that?

Smoking some good pot, done for the day.


----------



## yarddog

Life of leisure.  
View attachment 231610
View attachment 231611


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose just because U already knew -- U got to use any teaching moment U get !-- perhaps prevent some other unknowing stoner (Like Keef) from ordering a useless set of one gallon hash bags !- -- somewhere -- someone is still laughing !-- because it never freezes around here I would have to use the dry ice method -- shaking it over a big piece of widow glass !-- got a pollen press ?-- I'm saving up for that SuperCritical -CO2 machine -- they won't let me put one on layaway !


----------



## Kraven

WOW...I just finished trimming the "Grape" the o'l hippy gave me, it was so covered in trich's it feels gritty, and it is just plain gummy...and gritty. I grabbed a little bud and threw it in the pipe and it smells just like grape hubba bubba bubble gum, but it's smooth as glass and and has a nice pleasant kush taste, what a delightful smoke....oh and yes it will get you sooooo stoned.... soooo fast, I had to put it down after 3 rips....done. Hope everyone is as happy as I am now.


----------



## Kraven

Kraven said:


> WOW...I just finished trimming the "Grape" the o'l hippy gave me, it was so covered in trich's it feels gritty, and it is just plain gummy...and gritty. I grabbed a little bud and threw it in the pipe and it smells just like grape hubba bubba bubble gum, but it's smooth as glass and and has a nice pleasant kush taste, what a delightful smoke....oh and yes it will get you sooooo stoned.... soooo fast, I had to put it down after 3 rips....done. Hope everyone is as happy as I am now.



Got three and half zips (97g) off her so she is a decent giver.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven !-- U better put some back for next year !-- I hear they gonna lower your legal plant count !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

bummer, 6:30 and here I am sitting with my coffee and some granddaddy purple and no OFC entertainment channel. Oh it's Monday i guess some folks gotta work, great thing about retirement, smoke all day and just relax into it.
Great group, learn lots and good entertainment.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and out the door, got things to do today...busy Monday, maybe the work gods will smile on me this week....if not....... then full on outlaw mode for a bit.....lol.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, i'll join the wake and bake. krav i didn't know you wasn't working bro. keef i'm still waiting to hear what you found that is piney. the things you miss when you don't come around for a while. yall have a great day, i'll try to check in later but i'm in the shop.


----------



## yarddog

Monday morning blues.  Enough said.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Early for me. Rain was so intense, it woke me up. It's been raining since last night. Checked the girls last night and I will be taking them this week I think. Started making some room in the tent to start the clones vegging under MH. Took more clones than I will need, so I will veg a bit and then take the strongest ones. Lots of transplanting and trimming ahead for this week. 1 of the plants I was gifted is skywalker og. Took a bunch of clones and then let it flower, so I would some idea what it is like. So I'm smoking it today for wake n bake, very tasty and potent. I can see it staying around for a while.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy - Rose was going us about terpines -- They are Precursers to some of the more active compounds - -- They give weed the many taste and smells -- One of them smells "piney"-- Got high don't remember it's name !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose when U had that weed tested -- did they add THC and THCa to get a toy THC content ?-- Something with a low THC level and a high THCa content is gonna kick your a$$ because when U burn it that THCa is gonna decarb into active THC !-- Hey my last attempt to get those seed out of Canada failed.!-- I guess it's time for a bounty !-- Anyone finds a way to get me those seed from Billy Budd clones and seed -- I buy U a pack of seed too !-- I'm serious !-- a pack of seed of your choice from the same place !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,  Keef, i have never made hash and don't know how. I do have a set of bubble bags that i have never used.  I have a glass top table i can bring the glass top in the house and use that...I was listening to your every word. So keep it up.
 The major terpens are so far: 
Linalool (floral)  Lavender kush

Myrcene,( wood and earthy) White Widow

Limonene (citrus orange) SUPER LEMON HAZE baby!

Caryophyllene (pepper and clove)  Hash plant

Alpha Pinen (pine)  Trainwreck

Umbra skywalker og sounds yummy.


----------



## Kraven

I watched a guy do a dry ice sift and he must have gotten close to an ounce of keif out of about 2 ounces of weed, I was so blown away i was going to do that also, just dont know what to do with it when i get it all...like storage and use? Here is the vid i watched.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HUwULsXWEU[/ame]


----------



## yarddog

Y'all got me sold!!  Kraven, I got to get into this.   

So all that keif came from trim?


----------



## Kraven

yes just crap leaves and trim. You can get copius amounts of keif this way, i just don't know how to store it so it does not get mold.....I'm gonna do it with my next batch of trim, god knows I throw all that crap away, I keep to much pretty bud, but from here on out I'm gonna do this to all my trim ..as soon as i get a solid about how to store it.


----------



## yarddog

So storage is an issue.  Can you freeze it and thaw out smaller quantities?


----------



## yarddog

So the d-bag behind the desk has me working outside.   In the rain.  In the f-ing parking lot.   Brand new concrete mixer.  Cost about $180,000.  This particular pile of crap truck hasn't even been delivered to the customer yet.  Won't start.   I'm sitting in the cab not doing a damn thing.  View attachment 231629
 see the two red lines joining up in the center of the state? I'm a half inch below that spot.   
Yeah boss, mighty fine of you.


----------



## umbra

I tried making dry ice sift hash and the problem I had was when to stop shaking the trim. I kept on shaking and more than the trichomes went thru the bubble bag. Much of the trim was so brittle from the extreme cold of the dry ice, that it too went thru the bubble bag. I wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Keef

Hippie is the bubble hash honcho !-- I'm not shaking hash bags for hours !-- I want a CO2 hash oil extraction machine -- work it like Hippie does that cement mixer/ hash machine he got !-- no trimming no drying -- everything but a few kolas for the smoking goes thru the machine !-- CO2 Shatter has many uses !--


----------



## Keef

And another thing !-- My second career in the green wave does not include spending my every waking hour trimming !--


----------



## yarddog

Wow, stumbled across some sexually based water pipes.   No way in hades would I use one.  I'd tap holes in a Pepsi can first.  Lol.  I'd post a picture. But I'd hate to offend someone.


----------



## Kraven

YD it got mighty dark...now i know why


----------



## bozzo420

shake it for about 30 seconds then clean up, its the best ,then shake some more it has more green look . I make killer chocolate chip cookies. Stoner cookies. only shake for a few minutes.


----------



## Keef

That's the stuff came over here early weekend !-- RWS used to tell me --go play with your little Widow plant thingy !-- She's become more and more involved in the grow as time passed !-- She runs the clone veg area now !-- I'm trying to narrow my variety wish list down -- I'm thinking 4-5 varieties in a rotation !-- Today she hands me a list and says we gonna grow some of these too !--  I got a headache now !-  No problem !- it's the how to that gives me a headache !


----------



## yarddog

4:20 baby!   Stuck at the job.  40 minutes till quiting time!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, don't take this wrong, but i am sure glad you don't work for me. Can you get into something that you like? Good decision not posting that  nasty bong.

Keef what does RWS want to grow?

I am learning the different way to make hash. Sure are a lot of opinions out there. I am mostly confused.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I love my work.  But I start the day at 6am.  By 4pm, I'm ready to go!!!   I'm one of the harder working people my age.  I really take pride in what I do.  Which in turn means my work is a higher grade than most others at my shop.  
Please Don't think I'm mad or anything.   I'm not, just didn't want you to get the wrong idea of who I am.  
Let's light some smoke signals!!


----------



## Rosebud

I bet i can roll a joint faster than you...go.  I am glad you are doing what you like. I am really glad.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I rolled my own cigs for over two years when I was locked up.   I've never mastered the art of rolling.   I've given up. Ha.  I just use a roller now.


----------



## Kraven

I still use an old dollar bill and they are decent, now my ol hippy friend will roll them where the paper meets the paper...... size of a roll of nickles almost and everyone smokes excellent, I have watched him do it and it happens fast...coolest thing i have seen in a bit.


----------



## Rosebud

When I was a kid we did two papers. Yuck.


----------



## Kraven

I'll get a picture saturday when i'm there with the o'l hippy


----------



## Keef

When I roll I use a dollar bill like Kraven !-- I can lay it down on a table but why I usually got a rolling machine in my wallet !-- I mostly smoke on my pipe all day long !--- Hey Rose I asked RWS what she knew of terepins - --  She had ran across another source of 411 about them -- This reference pushed her over the top !-- She wants some high in lemonene - Some high in that jasamine -- Pinene !-  and some Papaya !-- I'm keeping my T.E. !-- I'm partial to it !-- I told her she gonna need more lights !  We got some of Umbra's BPU-X- B.B. in bloom - developing a nice smell !--


----------



## yarddog

Cleaned my pipe tonight.  Had turned solid inside.  What a mess.   Breaking it in again,  I hate a clean pipe.   So ashy.


----------



## Kraven

I dunno YD, I like to taste my medicine so I keep even my daily driver really clean, maybe I'm weird ?


----------



## mrcane

pretty stoned,  Evening All...Papers I just Love the "Raw" rolls just pull out what you need 5 meter roll,pretty cool.... Thought we all love a clean pipe I just hate to clean it up..


----------



## bozzo420

I think I'll do mostly Dry Ice  this year. got lots of trim . And a few loads of RSO. Rose have you ever cooked with the RSO? The  hash is great for cooking.


----------



## Keef

I like weed !


----------



## yarddog

I like the taste of a clean pipe.  I just hate the ash that comes through.  And I don't like using a screen.  Hard to get them to stick in a glass bowl when clean.


----------



## Keef

U know why they call it a roach clip don't U?-- Pot Holder was already taken !


----------



## umbra

when I first started smoking they had Spiro Agnew and Richard Nixon papers...I remember the banana papers too. finally settled on Club and then they changed owners. the old ones left no ash and the new Club leaves a heavy ash. Raw is all I use now. NCH rolls those nickel roll type joints.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.
Boozo, no I have never made hash so haven't cooked with it. Are you happy with the dry ice method? I want to get the mold out so I want to do hash the best way for that.

My friend swears  bubble hash is the way to go. Sounds very labor intensive.  Maybe I should take a vote.

I like skunk papers.  
I am just up to smoke some LA and coffee and then back to bed..See ya'll soon.


----------



## yarddog

Morning Rose.  Enjoy your smoke.  Rode the street bike to work, figured this may be one of the last warm days to ride.   I'm done with the cold weather stuff.


----------



## bozzo420

I just bought 2 boxes of Bob Marley papers at Sam's Club. hemp papers and you get 50 in a pack instead of 32.  Rose do you cook with RSO?  I would not do the wet ice method. Too much work. Dry ice fast.  and cooks just fine.


----------



## yarddog

Bozzo, how do like those papers? What price did it run you?


----------



## Kraven

Well was not gonna say, but they took two biopsy's a few weeks ago, one came back fine one came back, pre melanoma.....that's scary, There are a bunch of types of skin cancer that are too bad, melanoma is the only one that really scares me, I'm leaving for the outpatient surgery center in a few, they have identified three more on my back and will be taking them fully out today....gonna be tender for a few days.


----------



## giggy

morning rose, dog, bozzo and the rest. let's keep the bowl going puff puff pass break only for drink of choice. yall have a great day.

morning krav you slipped in on me.


----------



## giggy

ok back to piney smelling weed. someone wrote (rose i think) said trainwreck was piney. my trainwreck i grew was more of a sweet sandalwood. i got another bean of that i think i need to try again.


----------



## bozzo420

Bob Marley papers great papers. $20.50 for a 24 pack box at Sam's


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> ok back to piney smelling weed. someone wrote (rose i think) said trainwreck was piney. my trainwreck i grew was more of a sweet sandalwood. i got another bean of that i think i need to try again.


 trainwreck supposed to be mold resistant.....was it?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I see I'm late !--- Kraven U need to eat weed regularly and make some of Beemer's Balm !-- This -- Weed can fix !-- U smoke for pleasure U eat weed for medicine !-


----------



## WeedHopper

Anybody remember the Cheech And Chong papers. They were huge. Funny as hell.


----------



## Keef

I buy a whole box of those Zig-Zag papers in the orange pack when I run low !-- I.don't like to buy anything like papers locally !-- Hey Kraven -- CBG interferes with cell division in cancer cells.!--


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

think I'll wake'n before I go vote to allow Ohio to be BAKE'N! (bacon?)


YES on 3  
NO on 2
:48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning All ...Kraven, good luck with that, Were with you Bro..
  That's a tough vote Joe!!
     :48:


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> trainwreck supposed to be mold resistant.....was it?


bozzo that was from when i brought them in because i had mold and bud rot going on, but the trainwreck just had a small bit of white powdery mold on it. the biggest problem that year was i brought in the mites too.


----------



## Kraven

Well got back and I'm full of holes, I have to return in a month to have another one they spotted today removed, all stage 2 or less.... so far no real worry. I peeked in at my garden....today is day 63 and about 7 more to go before the ChemD x Cherry Fuel comes down, and gosh she is getting really heavy....I have them all tied up now trying to make the last 7 days or so, stems are breaking everywhere. I trimmed up the "Grape" a few nights ago...what a pita that was, the smoke is excellent but its hard work to make it look pretty...glad I don't have to have pretty smoke, I prefer to smoke everything that has a candy coating on it, and that's all the sugars and some of the smaller fans at the bud sites, but peeps like to see a clean shaved bud....must be the times ~snicker~


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy - Every plant from a variety will be the same !-- Now that I got my Grail treed -- I needed a new quest !-- Cuz I might have to sample a 100 varieties but I'll make that sacrafice to help U find some pine !-- They's all sorts of fine weed up in here !-- Rose's L.A. Con was on that short list Umbra gave me once of the most potent indice heavy varieties along with my T.E. !-- Got to be nice !-- Got to get out to the hardware store for a timer and stuff to set up my seed grow station !- since I'm not allowed to bring dirt into the grow room !-- Hoping to get some of them ChemDawg seed !-- I got this Widow crossed on Umbra's stuff that might like a Dawg !-- B.D.U. Blueberry Widow Dawg !-- I think varieties need numbers !  I'm just gonna dive in and shake up some bloodlines and see what I find !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, stage 2 what melanoma? mr rb had a 2inch scare on his face from a melenoma surgery, they got it all that was 20 years ago and he is fine, but i always worry about it. Can't even see the scar. How did they know it was stage two? I am confused?  Whatever it is get better and dog gone it your going to have to smoke more pot!   That pop up there^ will do. very nice.


----------



## Keef

Nice Kraven !-- Hey Giggy - I meant to say every plant from a variety will not be the same !-- Got to dig around to find the one U like best !-- That's good news Kraven !-- U want pretty bud get one of them trimmers Rose got !-- I'm with U on smoking anything sugar coated !--


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC....trimming.


----------



## Kraven

Rose they staged them after the biopsy a few weeks ago, said since they were only stage two...has to do with dermal incursion...and what the cells structure looks like...here this says it better

"Medium stage melanoma means it is stage 2 or 3. Stage 2 melanomas are thicker than 2mm. Or they may be thicker than 1mm and ulcerated. Ulcerated means that the covering layer of skin is broken. Stage 2 melanomas are only in the skin and there is no sign that they have spread to nearby lymph nodes or any other part of the body."

Did not do a pet scan, but since my dad had it, they check me every 6 months and these 2 were on my back, they spotted another while I was there so took a biopsy of it and scheduled a follow up for removal in a few weeks. Up to stage 3 they are slow growers and contained in the skin tissue alone, stage 4 is where the trouble starts and it can happen quickly.


----------



## Rosebud

I am so glad you are good about getting checked. SO happy to hear that!   Mr rb's was a weird case, we went to the doc and he said don't worry about it..  A year later I said, we are worrying about it. Doc said, i am sure it isn't anything to worry about but the wife usually is right. And i was... The took a one inch off of him and it came back melanoma so they went back in and took a two inch football shaped slice.. Obviously glad the doc listened to me and glad i wouldn't shut up about it.


----------



## Rosebud

What size bubble bag to I use to do the dry hash?


----------



## bozzo420

as close to 100 mm as you can . I used the 90. I use a old storm door window to shake it on.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Bozzo.


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> bozzo that was from when i brought them in because i had mold and bud rot going on, but the trainwreck just had a small bit of white powdery mold on it. the biggest problem that year was i brought in the mites too.


 I never take a plant that has been outside  back in for that reason.


----------



## ness

good day...OFC, I'm buzzing around:woohoo:.  Just one plant trimmed and hang.  First, harvest.  beautiful plants Kraven.  giggy, I'm trying a easy hash, cause, I don't have the supplies to work any other way.


----------



## ness

giggy...go to youtube and look up marijuana hash.  They is one video, I like.  Mainly, it is Fin trim, dry, bag, and freeze.  Take silk screen move weed around easy, small amount at a time....sift hash trough tea strainer, pack tight in cig pack (clear), tape.  Fold tightly, than wrap in newpaper tape, soak in hot water.  Pre heat oven 175%, cook for 10 min., than roll it with a roll pin or something hard, roll and roll and roll. (presure) Put in frig to cool than you have your hash.:tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper

My grinder makes me plenty hash as im grinding my weed im gonna smoke in my bong. Lol


----------



## yarddog

Whew.   Work day is done.   About to nurse a bowl to wash away the worries of the day. Feels good to be home.


----------



## checklist

Amen


----------



## yarddog

Love the avatar checklist.   Who doesn't like that deviant little beagle?


----------



## Rosebud

Smoking some nurse larry, seems to have a taste of lime, tastes good if i say so myself. Watching videos on making hash.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy - Every plant from a variety will be the same !-- Now that I got my Grail treed -- I needed a new quest !-- Cuz I might have to sample a 100 varieties but I'll make that sacrafice to help U find some pine !-- They's all sorts of fine weed up in here !-- Rose's L.A. Con was on that short list Umbra gave me once of the most potent indice heavy varieties along with my T.E. !-- Got to be nice !-- Got to get out to the hardware store for a timer and stuff to set up my seed grow station !- since I'm not allowed to bring dirt into the grow room !-- Hoping to get some of them ChemDawg seed !-- I got this Widow crossed on Umbra's stuff that might like a Dawg !-- B.D.U. Blueberry Widow Dawg !-- I think varieties need numbers !  I'm just gonna dive in and shake up some bloodlines and see what I find !





Keef said:


> Nice Kraven !-- Hey Giggy - I meant to say every plant from a variety will not be the same !-- Got to dig around to find the one U like best !-- That's good news Kraven !-- U want pretty bud get one of them trimmers Rose got !-- I'm with U on smoking anything sugar coated !--


i know keef, but that year i had the trainwreck, northern lights and a c99. neither the wreck or the lights smelled of pine, and i wasn't real impressed with any of the three. 


bozzo420 said:


> I never take a plant that has been outside  back in for that reason.


learned my lesson and will never do it again.


----------



## giggy

wife just came in so going to burn one down. be back soon.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> giggy...go to youtube and look up marijuana hash.  They is one video, I like.  Mainly, it is Fin trim, dry, bag, and freeze.  Take silk screen move weed around easy, small amount at a time....sift hash trough tea strainer, pack tight in cig pack (clear), tape.  Fold tightly, than wrap in newpaper tape, soak in hot water.  Pre heat oven 175%, cook for 10 min., than roll it with a roll pin or something hard, roll and roll and roll. (presure) Put in frig to cool than you have your hash.:tokie:



bro i think you got me mixed up with someone else. i haven't said anything about hash, but i do make iso hash.


----------



## Keef

Hey smart brothers and sisters !-- Keef needs help !-- I got me a new Galaxy S--6 !-- but I can't get the port open to put the sim card into the phone !-- I tried biting it but no luck !-- I cursed it but no luck !-- I must smoke before I break it ! Help me !


----------



## Keef

O.K. I got the SIM card in but it still has no service !-- I'm gonna bite it again in a minute !


----------



## checklist

yarddog said:


> Love the avatar checklist.   Who doesn't like that deviant little beagle?


Snapping turtles!


----------



## yarddog

Keef playing with the big guns now!   Soon as he figures out where the bullets go.  Lol


----------



## Keef

The doctor say when I get angry just walk away !-- I try again tommorrow !-- I have options !-- I can shoot my new phone and keep my old one !  - I have my anger under control !-- Toke or two I be good !


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 231707

Guess what day it is!?


----------



## giggy

morning dog, i say it is another day in paradise. wake and bake is still in session, coffees brewing. yall have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

Wow I'm the only one doing a wake and bake 

C'mon this is no fun when you just keep passing it to yourself.


Morning OFC, hope today treats you well.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im way ahead of you. I was token a bowl at 5:45.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Here we go Tea & Bowl


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- musta slept in !-- Got to catch up !


----------



## Keef

I be O.K. !-- WOW !-- Some of ya'll grow some fine weed.!--- That's what I hear anyway !-- I got to go --that's nice !


----------



## Keef

Hey since it's harvest time we need to talk some about extracts and specializing !-- Making hash is hard work - dry ice or bubble !-- The Hippie specialized in bubble hash!-- He gathered the equipment he would need and worked out a great system letting a red cement mixer do the hard work !-  Rose, Bozzo and the Gloman got RSO machines!-- Umbra seems to have settled on the flower market but he has someone who makes --is it BHO or CO2 oil with his trim ?-- Some of us Southern Outlaw farmers haven't been exposed to the things my peeps in the free states take for granted !- Anyway some of us are still looking for a niche in a free world we can fill !-- I'm leaning heavily toward one of these $3,500 CO2 Super Critical hash oil machine !-- I want to follow Hippie's lead and find a fairly easy way to process my harvest so I get the most for my work !-- I admire what Kraven is doing collecting old school strains but I needs to pay the bills with weed one day !-- I got one of Rose's trim machines on my list too !-- along with Kravens 62%rh packs and jars !-- it's like going to weed school up in here sometimes !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc. Sorry for the folks in Ohio that are disappointed by their bill to fail. 

Keef, next time i go to a walk in dispensary i will try to take pictures on the down low.. It looks like all shiny and plastic with little teardrop shaped oil packages on a cardboard label.. I hate it. Not many flowers for sale...just big pot pharma.  Who else could afford those machines that separate thc from the rest, and why the hell do that? Stupid. Ever hear of whole plant extracts people?  Ever hear of terpenes and cbd's folks? No, just thc oil from unknown sources.. Screw that.


----------



## yarddog

I just want to be able to grow my own, and smoke it without the fear of prison time.  Been there, got the t shirt.  
  Is that asking too much?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I hear ya YD. My son and I have been talking about getting a portable washing machine to do the bubble. I just think I need to see how much trim to expect with each grow so I have a better idea whether it is worth the expense. Instead of using bubble bags, I was thinking of these metal pans that are stackable with different mesh sizes. I used something similar for sifting spherical powders for vacuum sintering on to implanted pacing systems.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161813712270?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Rosebud

Wonder if those come in stainless. I don't want aluminum. What size is mold?

http://www.amazon.com/100-Mesh-Micr...=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Good afternoon OFC, got to post this here because you all are in the harvest stage as well and I'm a little confused. not unusual.
Here's the dilemma: was looking to harvest with about 10% amber trics.  I am at 61days flowering this blue dream and under the scope it shows almost all cloudy and maybe a few just about starting amber.  I pulled a bud yesterday and did a quick dry and smoked it yesterday PM, it was dynomite now I am nervous about waiting another few days.  I'll post a pic of the bud.
Kraven your "rant this AM about Ohio hit the button for me, so right and yard dog I feel the same way, hold up in my basement grow room checking the doors and windows for ???? 

View attachment Wed Nov 04 11-34-53.jpg


View attachment Wed Nov 04 11-34-12.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is a sativa dominate, i would take it now and enjoy the up speedy high. I realized this summer that there are new clear tricomes all the time. Looking at yours I would say take it.  Enjoy!


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Thank you Rose I am taking it down later today.  I have been doing mostly indica  (CK and Berry Bomb, god I love the sativa energy bounce, I will be flying tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh me too, love a speedy pot. Enjoy and don't work too hard.


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> bro i think you got me mixed up with someone else. i haven't said anything about hash, but i do make iso hash.



sorry, I think I'll have another bowl and coffee, Wake and Bake

:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been overcast intermittently today. Had a job interview yesterday. Now I have to wait on them again. It's the job I think I want. Basically wasted most of today. No salvaging it now.


----------



## Kraven

Get high with Me DD....no luck on the job front for me yet, but I'm done doing patient care, so I have limited my options....I will find the right job at the right time.


----------



## Keef

Hey O.F.C.!  Got my new phone out for test drive .  Prohibition needs to end ! Rose  big pharmacy is not the oh ones with the technology.  A $3,500 machine and U can do it ! Let's be honest  that's 1 1/2 pounds maybe?  Rose wants a connoisseur single whole plant oil? We can do that! There's a company in Colorado  that sells ecig juice in 5 varieties  label by the effect they produce! They got giggly, pain relief, speed y and stuff like that!  I got no problem with mixed oil to get desired effect!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose they make a plastic  hand cranked hash machine like a washing machine!   There's thought! A camping washing machine!  Hope U guys know U my test subjects when I start making ecig juice! All the research is posted at skunkpharm.com !


----------



## Kraven

Well, I killed em....hung all three for tempting growers, they had become overly coated in trichromes, way to heavy to support their own weight and was changing color daily..... today she was 50/50 amber/cloudy.....so hop on on over and you too can see first hand what happens when weed gets out of control.


----------



## Rosebud

DD, i hope you get it if it is the job for you. That would be nice to have the looking  part over.
So after you shake the hash all over the table then you press it in a cake, then is that it? no baking no nothing?
On my way Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

Rose as soon as i get how to store the dry ice keif, That will be what i do with all my trim and trash. It will allow me to be much more precise in my edibles, just have to figure out how to store it without it molding.


----------



## Keef

It's still weed ya'll! How U store your weed? When U shaking dry ice watch for the color change!  Light, darker and green . U want the the lighter ! Where Hippie he knows this stuff!


----------



## Keef

Kraken if U gonna eat hash U should still decarb it!  230 degrees at 30 minutes !.What is that also gonna do to it?


----------



## Keef

Hey I finally figured out what I want my avatar to be !  How I get a pic of Yosemite Sam blasting away with his pistols! It fits! Now to figure out how !


----------



## yarddog

How about these?   View attachment 231727
View attachment 231728
View attachment 231729
 just do a Google search and save the pictures you want.


----------



## Kraven

I'll be cooking with it Keef so that will be the decarbing....I decided to take a few shots of the buds I just hung, from the smallest to the biggest. They came out ok.


----------



## umbra

around here none of the dispensaries want hash pressed. they like it loose like sand. they say pressing is what causes the mold. I would store it unpressed and store in a zip lock in the frig.
Keef, the co that makes the e cig and edibles with different highs isn't in CO, they are in San Fran. Harborside in Oakland is carrying their products.


----------



## mrcane

Evening All, Doing the runaround all day home for 420 Cool :48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog I like that top one !  Kraven U know making hash U be freezing the tricome so it breaks off at the stem when agitated?  Using an alcohol extraction like with Rose's magic butter machine dissolves all the tricomes !  RSO is the way to go for an eating extract!  This right here! This is nice weed !  I can't find a favorite!


----------



## Rosebud

So I am stoned. really stoned. now ya tell me umbra.. Mr rb pressed with his drill press all the morning hash. They LA isn't pressed yet. So i guess i will do as you suggest. Thank you again.  It felt weird breaking up bud to hash but as loaded as i am i think it was a brilliant thing to do.
Kraven, we just need to change your name to frosty. Such nice pic's of nice bud.


----------



## Kraven

Aw shucks Mrs. Rosie, ya gonna make my high *** blush


----------



## Keef

I got high once!


----------



## umbra

Rose how is the LA hash?


----------



## umbra

Totally bummed...my car is still not fixed. After the radiator, condenser, the head gasket, and the head milled, the car is still not right. It's fine at idle, but under load it shows a misfire on one of the cylinders. After it is cleared, it will misfire again but the reader will show a different cylinder each time. So now it looks like the computer is bad. Very unhappy


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, is this a good shop?   Computers just don't go bad.    Almost always, something causes the computer to go out.   Have they done a compression test to see if the rings or valves got damaged from heat?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.! Saw on the news that a court decision in Mexico  means weed could become  legal there soon! Wouldn't that be a hoot!


----------



## WeedHopper

That would be funny as hell. Another middle finger in our face. Lol
Whats the political name gonna say bout that. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper ! Be funny  watching border patrol trying to stop that! Who cares what political name has to say?


----------



## WeedHopper

I know right. Hell I think it would be funny to see political name in the White House,,he cant screw **** up anymore then it already is. China might not be to happy. Lol


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, my as is dragging this morning. must have gotten to high last night. or was that this morning? anyway let's keep wake and bake going, oh and coffee too.


----------



## Keef

That would be funny! Hey Umbra. If U drove your car out to a boat launch and it went for a swim -- would the insurance  company cover it? Sometimes U just got to move on !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, debating on whether to head out and see the old hippy this am or just wait till sat morning. Got all kind of goodies for him, some of my brownies, some gear sent to me by another great breeder for us to share, and a few sample buds of the ChemD x Cherry Fuel that I pulled last week. Wife fussed at me this am so sorta between mad and hurt....


----------



## mrcane

Morning O,F.C.   Wake & Bake   Kraven go ahead visit the ol Hippy,sounds like you need it!!
  Go Mexico.....:48:


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra, is this a good shop?   Computers just don't go bad.    Almost always, something causes the computer to go out.   Have they done a compression test to see if the rings or valves got damaged from heat?



Honestly, I do not know if they are a good shop or not. I have never had a problem with the car before. The car is 6 years old with 27,000 miles. It might as well as been brand new, because that is how well it ran. It even still smelled like a new car. It is hard to know for sure about the computer. I have no idea what my son hit, but there was no body damage at all other than the radiator support that runs across the frame rails. Of course what ever he hit, he hit it hard. And when it over heated, it simply stalled at a red light and every engine light came on. Of the repairs, it was clear the radiator and other components were damaged, and the same with the head gasket. I just want my car back the way it was. This is hard to take with my looking for a job, as I'm living off my savings.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> That would be funny! Hey Umbra. If U drove your car out to a boat launch and it went for a swim -- would the insurance  company cover it? Sometimes U just got to move on !


Yes the insurance will give me less that 1/2 of what it would take to replace it. Not my idea of a good deal. And since I don't have a job, I can't go buy a new car, or I would.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!

That is a new car Umbra, no wonder you are so upset. sheesh. Does you insurance help? I know you will have a job soon, you are umbra. It definitely is sucking right now for you. I am sorry.

So glad you asked about the hash! So we did the dry ice and the 160 bag, we did the first "blond" run then it got darker so we did like 4 different piles. I only tried the #4 pile that was most green and thought it wasn't as good. WRONG. I am afraid to try the blond first shake. HOLY COW... I have had some stress going on for a week or so and couldn't sleep well.  The green, supposed to be not good hash put me out. First i stared at things.. lol then i slept like a baby. A stoned baby.
Umbra, that is the best pot i have ever smoked. I have never grown a straight up indica before.. I put a bowl of the #1 in the bedroom for when i woke up. I never woke up. I am afraid to try the "good stuff".  WOW. What a nice thing to sleep without worrying. My whole body feels different this morning. I think it is called relaxed. THANK YOU.

Kraven go see the hippie and give him my love. Get away from the wife for a while..you both need it. You guys are going thru a lot of stress too.

I am almost ready to try the "morning hash".


----------



## mrcane

Umbra Sorry to hear Bro , Miss firing on different cyl.?? after all that you have done, must be electronic


----------



## yarddog

Hopefully your cars computer system shut its self down at the red light.   If it got hot enough to shut down on its own, it likely has done some serious damage to the piston rings and or other things.   Get that engine oil replaced asap.  Along with any other oil that is cooled with the radiator system.   Overheating will cook oil, I've seen failures of transmissions and engine from cooked oil after an overheating episode.


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> Umbra, is this a good shop?   Computers just don't go bad.    Almost always, something causes the computer to go out.   Have they done a compression test to see if the rings or valves got damaged from heat?



  You think that they would have done a compression test, before & After the head job. did you do both heads?? the thing did run till it died..


----------



## mrcane

Your on It Y.D. Like a hound on the sent....LOL


----------



## yarddog

Your computer "see's" a misfire when it sees the crankshaft speed fluctuate.  Then it correlates the position of  crankshaft when  the shaft slows down.  Throws the fault code for that cylinder.   This engine needs to have the basics verified first and for most.   Correct fuel, air, and compression.   
I'd be verifying the mechanical basics of this engine. Too bad we are across the coast, I'd be more than happy to fix it.   Would be a win for us both.   After working in this field, I have a huge mistrust for shops and mechanics.  A fancy tool cannot replace common sense. 

I'm skeptical, because  shops will condemn a module faster than you can blink.


----------



## umbra

YD I totally agree. I am relying on the shop to do what it needs. The oil issue was something I brought up and when they did the head, the oil as well as the coolant and gas for the a/c were replaced. But I do think that the description is an electronic problem and the computer is the most likely cause for the misfire changing cylinders. I have a manual for the car and have been reading up on the repairs before I have approved the shop to do the repairs. I have also checked local area rates for labor and the types of jobs they have done and I would say that they are in the ball park for each of the repairs. It just sux and I am venting. 
Mr Cane it is a 4 cylinder and only has one head. Of course it is a DOHC engine and pulling the head is a pain.
I am days away from harvesting and it will be more than enough to pay for everything. Our goal is to get my son is own car, and then he won't need to drive mine.


----------



## yarddog

Your smart.  Glad to see you being proactive. So many people just let themselves be lead on a leash.


----------



## Keef

We drive a 2005 Nissan!  Try to just take the right away from me and I'll hit U! We been thinking about a second car. Told the wife it'll be tight in the garage with 2 cars. A motorcycle on the other hand would fit nicely! It's gonna be a battle of wills! .... O.K. gearheads .. I watch this show...Street Outlaws.. they run either nitrous or blowers... Why can't U run both?...


----------



## Keef

Rose that's  good news about  the hash! I think U should just buck up and take one for the team!  Smoke the blond!....Your LA Con was on the short list Umbra gave me with my T.E. ! If the LA is that fine my T.E. should be in the same ballpark..So I take an extract similar to your blond and cut it with about 2 parts V.G. to make it work in a common tank type e-cig! --One third as strong as your blond!-- Shouldn't  be hard to find a market! Might be worth a little more that way too!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> We drive a 2005 Nissan!  Try to just take the right away from me and I'll hit U! We been thinking about a second car. Told the wife it'll be tight in the garage with 2 cars. A motorcycle on the other hand would fit nicely! It's gonna be a battle of wills! .... O.K. gearheads .. I watch this show...Street Outlaws.. they run either nitrous or blowers... Why can't U run both?...


Found this,,,,, turbo and nitrous is a possibility. If you get an AEM fuel rail, you can fit bigger injectors in it and it also comes with an extra port that you can install nitrous directly through the rail. You can't run a nitrous dry system with turbo because you inject the nitrous-oxide through the intake with that system, which doesn't work with turbo. Also, I'm not sure if ZEX makes a kit that is a wet kit, and the thing I don't like about ZEX kits is they only spray when the "full throttle indicator" is on. In other words the pedal is to the floor. I'm not sure if there is a way to change that or not. If NOS is over-priced, I would go with VENOM. Venom's system is expensive with the built-in computer management system though


----------



## yarddog

Keef, nitrous is rich in oxygen.  It allows more oxygen to be in the combustion chamber.  When you add nitrous to the engine, you also add a metered amount of fuel to take advantage of the oxygen. 
A forced induction system forces more air into the chamber.  Both systems add more oxygen, they just do it differently.  You occasionally will see a wild setup with large turbos for top end power.  They will add nitrous to use in low rpms to get the turbos spooled up faster.   Most times, the reson for having both is for show appeal.


----------



## Keef

I was wondering about nitrous vrs. Turbos!-- I saw that El Camino outrun a pro-mod with 4 times the power! I guess power management is just as important!  I'm not a gearhead ! I made my living working steel! Doing R&D for concrete machine companies!  I got the concept for a new type of power plant with no moving parts!---As we know an engine has to breathe thus my interest  in blowers!


----------



## umbra

There is a car raffel that has a HellcatX. It uses the 6.2 hemi with a supercharger and a turbo ~800hp. Yes 1 operates on intake and the other exhaust and forces even more air into the cylinders. Keef, I think they are running twin turbos on Street Outlaws.


----------



## Kraven

Keef 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3EaCnDCsslM


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm talking about Kraven!-- It shoulda been blue!--How U keep something like from just sitting still and burning up the tires?  Kraven --U know what they did with the Gatlin gun?-- What that Wart  Hog is built around is just a jacked up Gatlin gun !-- There were other things that history forgot because the technology wasn't there at the time!-- My Wet Heat engine is a jacked up version of a early WW2 Steam Torpedo engine!-- It became obsolete because the technology  wasn't available! -- Pushed  a one ton torpedo 45 ft. Into the air!-- I plan to put it on a personal watercraft!  Torpedo engine that will work underwater!-- Dog can U swim?-- Are U willing to crank a throttle open a door hang on?


----------



## umbra

you guys are crazy


----------



## mrcane

:yeahthat:Man I left and we were talking 4 cyl. problems now look where we have Gone ...


----------



## mrcane

Snow White :48:


----------



## Keef

Cane!--I got your seed put up!--Looking for some more! -- Interested in some seed from Trips , Umbra's BPU/BB crossed on Precious -- My black line Widow? -- She never traveled !


----------



## mrcane

Oh Santa baby, bring it on, I will try to do it Justice....


----------



## Keef

Can do Cane !-- My seed are still green and on the vine!  Maybe the Hippie will share some of them Chem Dawg cross seed he got!


----------



## Keef

That Snow White any kin to Snow Lotus? She the mother of my Tranquil Elephantizer!


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, hope everyone is doing well. funny gas and not enough fuel makes for picture window blocks. nitrous is not one of my things, so i have never owned a system. but i have owned a few hot rods over the years. if the rain will back off i'll start trying to get my 454 th400 into my 63 chevrolet truck.


----------



## Keef

I learned to drive in a 64 Chevy Fleetside truck with 3 speed on the column!


----------



## yarddog

No replacement, for displacement!!!   Long live the Big Block Chevy!


----------



## mrcane

Got a 460 in my 1 ton ford, just can't feed it....


----------



## Rosebud

I learned to drive on a John Deere tractor, then moved up to a 49 hay truck, chevy, i think. Then had a VW and tore it up. Never met a car i couldn't drive. Back in the day we would drag the avenue and just switch cars with people we didn't know and meet up later. 
we were also sold catnip for 10 bucks.  we got our money back.ha


----------



## Keef

Rose I thought the hash had U ! When U gonna try the blond?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Funny Rose. Shoulda known you started on a tractor being the good farmer you are! Feel bad for you Umbra; I have driven my share of bad hoopties. Things like this always happen when you least need it. I'm still waiting on a call to see if I got a position I interviewed for on Tues. I'm so ready to be done with this job hunting & get back to a steady paycheck again. Hope your car gets fixed.


----------



## yarddog

Wake up you old codgers!   Fryday at last!!!  Today should be rain free. Then right back to gloomy humid weather. 
Rose, when I was younger, we had a 1968 Massey Furguson tractor.    Used to log many an hour on that thing.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D. :48:  The farm I was on Had all I.H. for equipment....


----------



## bozzo420

All Pontiacs here. bought a 69 gto judge in 72, a 68 Grand Prix  hard top. a 66 gto, a 67 Grand prix convertible.     Love my Pontiacs.


----------



## yarddog

My dad runs a kabota now.   Runs some goats, chickens, garden.   He semi retired 10 years ago and has got himself a nice hobby farm.  He makes some killer wine.   Pops makes wine, family friend makes moonshine. I'm growing grass.    I'd say we would be covered if we pooled our resources.


----------



## mrcane

Wow Bozzo Nice line up, would be nice to have all the old rigs we went through....
  Y.D. Sure are a lot of those Kabotas around, sounds like Dad is set up....


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, happy fry-day. all the tractors i've been around was what folks could find when they had to have a tractor. they only got what they had to have. we had a little tractor called a mighty mite, and a 49 ford.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Haha, when I was a kid we used to "borrow" my friends dad's car, 41ford coupe.  We would roll it down the street so we wouldn't wake the old man then drive down to this garage we rented for a clubhouse.  We would pull off the hood and take off the intake manifold and replace it with a chrome dual carb setup (not hard to do with those old flatheads) and off we would go cruising down town. 1959 16yr old just having fun.
Enjoying my new Blue Dream and coffee, nice


----------



## WeedHopper

My Dad had me driving by the time I was 9. I drove hay trucks,tractors and his pickup. The town cop didnt give a crap that I would drive to the store to get bread,,course he was a Moonshiner. Lol


----------



## yarddog

I was driving on the road by 14.   78 chevy, with the Massey Ferguson on the trailer.     I've broken more traffic laws than I can count.   I've only had one citation. During the fast street bike years, I rarely stopped if blue lighted.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--Growing up I gardener with a hoe and a 4 prong rake for weeding!


----------



## WeedHopper

I bet you pulled a rake behind you tricycle,,,I know I did. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. I remembered the farm truck was a 49 international 2 ton with hay racks on the back.  The john deere had a fly wheel to start.. I could never in a million years start that thing.. My dad was strong like bull.  

Ok, keef, the blond, well, last night at 6:30 I sat down on the bed took a couple of hits.. Next thing i know it is 5am... Wow.

DD, i hope you hear today. I know you want the job hunting over. It is funny that I used to be so embarrassed that dad was a farmer, oh he had a day job too. Now I wonder what he would think of my crops. I like to think he would approve. He was an awesome farmer.  Wish i could ask him. lol..he was straight but he loved tobacco so maybe he would.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose!-- Glad U had a good night's sleep!--- Hopper didn't everyone? About got the farm in order!-- White Widow wears a black foam collar----The T.E. wears purple --Umbra's BPU--Blueberry Blast wears blue -- Had trouble germination those GDP-X---Black Rose but I got a couple and they wear green! Still looking for a Canadian hook up but until then I'm thinking of this GG#4!--and the wife wants some of that Cherry Pie!


----------



## yarddog

Bought a pack of these.   Might have to roll one just for kicks one day. View attachment 231762
 I think I would need about 6 or 8 people with me to do it justice.


----------



## Rosebud

My gf just left me a pack of those cones, is that what this is? Enjoy YD!~


----------



## yarddog

Don't know Rose, I've never used a cone.   I don't have enough on hand to roll one.   Ha-ha.   I'm weed broke.   I think it would take a half oz to roll a good looking one.  Whenever I roll it, I'll probably use mostly brick with some good stuff added.


----------



## Keef

Anyone ever had to use those O.C.B. papers without glue?  I can't do it !  I understand where U at Dog !  I got us to the point of weed Independence once then these basis taught me about  canna caps ! We eat as much as we smoke ! So had to double the grow ! We teetering on the edge of weed Independence again !  Last time I bought brick weed , I used it to make caps so I could smoke mine !--Hey Rose I'm sure your dad would approve of what U do! I saw the pics and organic too! Back in his day DDT was the miracle of the day for farmers!


----------



## Rosebud

You got that right Keef, he sprayed our yard with ddt. I remember. I used to run after the sprayer...not so bright as a kid!  That is why I am organic. We all are kinda sick from the poison on the farm, us kids. I hope he would be happy. Funny how we still care what some people think even when they are gone.

yarddog, i hope you get some good pot soon.


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm not sure what I said about your Dad came out right !  I meant well ! I was trying to say that I think he would be impressed with your farming skills and knowledge of what U do !  My dad wouldn't know anything about aeroponics --- or growing weed !  That doesn't mean I don't blame him and thong hours I spent in that garden  every chance I get !  Him and his Harry J. Anslinger self !  Weed is da devil! ! Hey on that last post I said the bastids taught me about canna caps! -- auto correct!


----------



## Keef

Ya'll were talking about tractors earlier?  My little brother and his partner in crime step the same tractor 5 times!-- Baby Brother said it served them right for buying stolen property in the first place ! Who's gonna go to the cops to report that someone stole a stolen tractor U bought?  I wasn't really raised on a farm we had a big garden but when I was about 10 and we finished building  his shop --- One evening he came home in a semi with a trailer -- backed up to the shop and unloaded a milling machine --welder and some other shop stuff with a forklift from the truck -- left with an empty truck!  All I was ever told was that he bought them! Took me years to realize the he didn't buy his shop tools!  We had tools and all the raw material we could scrounge! We built stuff!


----------



## Rosebud

wow, big truck full of big stuff keef. A mill? Mr rb is a machinist.. a mill is big isn't it? funny stuff. 

 You guys know how little my yard is yet I would love a little tractor... I would have so much fun.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Rose I'm not sure what I said about your Dad came out right !  I meant well ! I was trying to say that I think he would be impressed with your farming skills and knowledge of what U do !  My dad wouldn't know anything about aeroponics --- or growing weed !  That doesn't mean I don't blame him and *thong* hours I spent in that garden  every chance I get !  Him and his Harry J. Anslinger self !  Weed is da devil! ! Hey on that last post I said the bastids taught me about canna caps! -- auto correct!


Keef wears a thong.:rofl:


----------



## yarddog

Ha-ha!!!^^


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> You got that right Keef, he sprayed our yard with ddt. I remember. I used to run after the sprayer...not so bright as a kid!  That is why I am organic. We all are kinda sick from the poison on the farm, us kids. I hope he would be happy. Funny how we still care what some people think even when they are gone.
> 
> yarddog, i hope you get some good pot soon.



  And they thought that they were doing good.. I remember dad throwing handfuls of poison around the garden. there were always plenty of veggies to eat. It's no wonder that all us kids have some kind of neurological disorder...
  Now we grow Organic....


----------



## Keef

Really Rose? Yep! Daddy got a good start on a nice shop that day ! There was the milling machine, cut off saw and a lathe ! Last 2 years of high school I ran a milling machine at a tool and die shop! Almost ruined me---U had to see what U were doing in a dental mirror so U had to learn to turn the control  backwards ! I learned R&D by being taken to trade shows by the guy I worked for! My job was to see what they were doing and replicate back at the shop!  He would drink and sell things that did not exist!   Back at the shop we were expected to build it !  I was a artist with an artist with a mig welder! Going from that to the O.R. was a big change!  Hooper thong ? No they chafe too much!


----------



## mrcane

When I was a mere 16 I worked at a machine shop, working on a 12 tool milling machine.
  making some kind of radar systems... was fun for a while... My dad retired as a tool & die Man..


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Keef wears a thong.:rofl:


 Looks cute in fishnet nylons, too!


----------



## Kraven

Wow


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, maybe we gone too far.


----------



## Keef

Where have U been Hippie ? Not cold enough to make bubble is it ?  So did U ever find your chart showing g who's who in the pot pen ?-- Might have to grow me some of that!  I saw this short fat guy at the beach one day and old tan man had a thong on !  Someone called the cops on him ! They said it wasn't against the law but it was nasty so they made him go home!


----------



## mrcane

The sun has come out beautifully here, must load a bowl. The winter seam to have ,all of a sudden appeared. So here we go Rain & cold with occasional sun,get it while you can...


----------



## yarddog

Waiting for the weekend to begin!!!      For some reason, our shop stopped being productive around 3 PM today.    When the cat's away, well you know the rest.


----------



## yarddog

Five O'Clock!!!!   Yeah here comes my weekend!


----------



## Keef

Time to burn for the weekend!  Hey U think when prohibition ends -- Do U think they would ever allow me to sell my e-cig juice on line?-- That were to happen ---I be wanting any excess and/or trim anybody got at a premium price!--


----------



## Hippie420

Today sucked, but the previous three days were too beautiful to stay inside talking to a bunch of geriatric stoners! When you get that many days with nothing but sunshine and mid 70 temps in this state, you use 'em!
Yeah, I finally fount the list. Prettiest buds are a toss up between Chernobyl and chemdog.
Biggest plant goes to a seed Texas Widow. The clone Widow was smaller, yet had bigger buds. Go figure?
Gonna save a prime bud from each and the rest goes to......you know.

Bubble hash stores excellently compressed, but you've got to know when the hash is dry enough. If you can pinch a pile and it sticks together, let it dry longer. When you can't, weigh it up and squish it in your pollen press. Wrap it in tinfoil and chuck it in a ziplock and then into the freezer. Keeps great, no mold.


----------



## Keef

Geriatric  Old Stoners?-- I resemble that remark !-- U a fine one to talk ! Old Longhaired Leaping Knome ! That hash are U sure it keeps well?  Might better let someone else verify that!  I would take time out my busy day just to confirm what U say! I'm just that kinda guy !  First time I bought hash it was that Lebonese Blond--- cost me $3 a gram ! I bought an Oz on the spot!  I got soooo high !


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 231780
 if y'all got these at the store give em a try.    Not bad at all.   
Trying me some spam sandwiches for supper.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Geriatric Old Stoners?-- I resemble that remark !-- U a fine one to talk ! Old Longhaired Leaping Knome ! That hash are U sure it keeps well? Might better let someone else verify that! I would take time out my busy day just to confirm what U say! I'm just that kinda guy ! First time I bought hash it was that Lebonese Blond--- cost me $3 a gram ! I bought an Oz on the spot! I got soooo high !


 I heard rumors that the last gram green Santa sent south was over a year old.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, just checking in, burning a bowl and playing pot farm. i'll check back in a bit.


----------



## Keef

Well I hear that held up to storage just fine! U could at least get some of that decorative colored foil to wrap it in instead of regular old tin foil!--  When U gonna have some seed ready? I'm ready to grow some Chem Dawg!-- Shame to have to grow it before U even get to sample it !


----------



## mrcane

Old Stoners I like that  :48:


----------



## Keef

Evening Cane ! -- Hippie U know yet when U get that grow room up and running? -- T.E. say she want to travel !-- Where all the Canadian Old Farts?  Not that I have a reason !  Just be nice to have a couple Canucks farmers with all they govn't grow papers in order!  Just saying !  Not that I want something out of Canada !  Old Stoner on a mission!


----------



## Keef

This warm weather keeps up soon there will be  North West passage from the Atlantic to the Pacific over the top of Canada in the summer!--Really shorten the passage ! Is that a good thing?


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for the laugh Keef.

YD, are those like cayenne chips or what?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yall are all a bunch of POTHEADS,,,and my Fam of course.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

I was watching tv and was reminded that 95% of the tallest organism on this Planet has been cut down. That is shocking and makes me sick. The RED WOODS are almost gone.:shocked::cry:

What the hell or we doing to our PLANET?


----------



## Keef

Can we blame the loss of the redwoods on our parents?-- Oh! That's right they cut them down!--Progress and all that !  Clear cut logging? DDT? Let's  put lead in our paint and gas!--Hydrocarbons are harmless! Now we know but will we do anything about it ?


----------



## Keef

There's over 7 billion of us on this planet!-- They would all like a home, refrigerator, stove,a computer and a car!  Wanna tell them why they can't have what we have?--- People be bad mouthing GMO foods when they feed most of the world! When they have nothing to eat -- U tell them how bad GMO is !  Sorry but we can't feed the world with organic food either !  So what's  the answer?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, smoking coffee and having a bowl....or something like that. Getting some stuff together to go see the o'l hippy this AM, he has some JOI Super Skunk for me today...what a nice ol hippy.....I'm bringing up brownies and a few nugs of the ChemD x Cherry Fuel for him to sample. Today or tomorrow I need to clone the HS and up pot the 5 SSTDD, they are looking a bit cramped and I keep over watering them, everything I got going now seems to be very finicky. May end up trimming while watching football today, think the CD x CF is about ready to get cleaned up and started on a cure. Hope everyone has a wonderful day, I got a ton of good gear yesterday....love it when breeders just send you stuff and ask if you can run it.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, looks like we are keeping the cherry lit this morning. having a mix of white widow x big bid x gth#9 and it's pretty good.


----------



## Kraven

I still have about 7 zips of the GTH#9 and the longer it cures the better it's getting, I'm smoking on a mix of the grape and the ChemD x Cherry Fuel, and its like rocket fuel, good to see you giggy, sure did worry about you for a bit.


----------



## giggy

i hear you bro. i just had to have some time to myself. still staying stoned but i'm moving and getting more active each day. been working out but hit a bench at 270 lbs. i keep bouncing between 270 and 277. if the rain would stop i'll add more to do each day as well. they have me out of the office doing fab work, i'm building a cab for a drill. as always they throw a curve in the mix and wanted a angled window to be able to look up the mast. i will take pics and share later. so things are looking up and i'm off my fat a$$ for a change.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--Raining all over the world!--- Kraven I'm setting up a seed starting station with a spare light !  Only one thing to do!  Where's  my pipe !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. My son and I harvested all the plants yesterday. He is going to Mendocino County to trim for a couple of weeks, so it made sense to take it all now. I laugh at all the things we do wrong. We hung all the plants after a rough trim and the line broke from all the weight of the buds. So I bought chain, lol. Hung it again...much better. My son and I are guessing the final dry weight of the buds, we will see who is closest. Wound up sleeping in garage with the dogs and Mona ( 1 of my shotguns), just so there were no issues with rippers. All is good.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hook electricity up to all door knobs and wire the windows,,that way you can fry the rippers *** off. Lol


----------



## Keef

U can't see it--U don't know it's there always  helps with security!  Highlights the value of what we do!  Kraven I'm always jealous of the list of seed U -- Umbra and Rose have access to!-- For a long time all I had was my Widow!  No back up seed!--- Just cloning!-- I'm germing  some of Umbra's GDP-X -Black Rose but that's the last of what I have!-- No varieties to choose from what I got is all I got ! I can learn ! I saved a cut from Trips , my boy out of Umbra's  Bunch!  Kraven in a unique  position most Southern farmers have no friends who grow---No one can even know we grow!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   :48:


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Hook electricity up to all door knobs and wire the windows,,that way you can fry the rippers *** off. Lol


 You're a prosecuting attorney's  dream.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps.

Keef, most places in the world don't allow gmo's so they aren't feeding the world. You need seeds? i got seeds.

Congratulations Umbra on getting that all hung up.. on chains:aok:

It is a very foggy and chilly morning here. Make me want cocoa and marshmallows but I don't eat that stuff, i might have to start.  I better go check on the new members and the new spammers.   See you guys later.


----------



## mrcane

Few years back My son & I took a little Vaca on the Lost Coast , Mendocino Co. Was the fourth of July, What a party....Petrolia Ca. What a Beautiful area...


----------



## Keef

What's up Cane ! --- Rose ! Thanks but I'm kinda stuck right now!  Kraven is after old school heirloom varieties and I'm gonna go to the other end of the spectrum!--- Too many breeders out there ! This guy has 2 tetraploid  varieties---One indica heavy the other sativa heavy! I'm gonna start breeding tetras when I can lay hands on those seed!---- Find my own version of the mythical U.B.C. Chemo !  It can be done ! It has been done!-- No logical reason I can't do it ! I won't even have to make my own tetras!  Umbra hang on to that Clockwork Orange!-- I'll get U some tetra pollen!  I can't count on this so I keep growing what I got !  Another time I would be after all the seed diversity I could get !  Rose GMO rice ?


----------



## yarddog

Yeah that keef.   Your own neighbors will turn you call Leo in a second.


----------



## mrcane

Keef,Human  DNA has been found in GMO rice...


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Peeps.
> 
> Keef, most places in the world don't allow gmo's so they aren't feeding the world. You need seeds? i got seeds.
> 
> Congratulations Umbra on getting that all hung up.. on chains:aok:
> 
> It is a very foggy and chilly morning here. Make me want cocoa and marshmallows but I don't eat that stuff, i might have to start.  I better go check on the new members and the new spammers.   See you guys later.



  Rose Got any seed for a fellow northwesterner.???
 Boy too bad about Umbras buds being so heavy...LOL  "Chains"


----------



## yarddog

Rainy again.   Got the house chores done.   Mopped myself in a corner.   I'm on one side of the house, the pot is on the other.   Guess I'm stuck for now.   Think I'll waste a few hours on a video game.


----------



## Rosebud

Sure do. I have my Nurse Larry F1 and F2's and I have more, i can make a list for you of others. I will pm you. 
YD, take the mop with you and go get the pot! lol  And tell me what the chips were, were they hot pepper?  i am living vicariously thru you.


----------



## Keef

Dog are U over the legal plant limit?-- I just over that ! Places that have a legal plant limit!  Where U can get a ticket for weed !-- One day Dog that be us too!  --Ya'll don't tell my wife I turned down quite seed !-- She say go chase your little tetra thingy but in the mean time keep growing and build a diverse selection of genetics!-- Mane I am lit up this morning!--


----------



## Rosebud

You are stoned Keef? I am shocked.


----------



## mrcane

Pretty Lit up here too... Been Lovin this Snow White, Couple young kids running local dispensary, that do a great job..


----------



## Hippie420

Come on up to Yankee land, Keef. You can have eight MSP troopers (nine counting the dog) to raid your grow, apologize, and leave you with your plants intact.

It's about the only good thing about this state right now. Out of the ten most dangerous cities in the USA, we've got three, and two are only a ten minute drive away.


----------



## Keef

Dog what Rose said!  Wet floor keep me from my weed ? Nope ! --- GMO means a lot of things !-- Selective breeding is genetically  modifying an organism! --They replaced and inactive portion of a goats DNA and made a goat that has spider Web protein in it's milk!  They can make spider Web silk out the milk! I think that is cool!--  Corn can not grow wild it has been modified so much! -- They can now take a defective  section out of a cell and replace it with a portion from another who doesn't have the defect ! Make a child with 3 or more parents!   When they find the cure for aging I'm first in line!


----------



## Rosebud

I fear the cure for aging is death.  And on that happy note.. 

Hippie, i have gf in Michigan, i don't know where you live, but man that area was so hard hit by the motor company's leaving and they have never rebounded. (is that a word?) All the homes are upside down and can't sell their "investments for retirement" and they are still working at 70... Crime is up?


----------



## Keef

Rose let me have my dream of a cure for aging !  That way I don't have to deal with impending  demise!  Seems simple enough to me -- Find out What makes a young body young and give me some!-- Just give my body back it's ability to be at it's peak !  Another hundred years of breeding weed? U know it would be some fine smoke!


----------



## Keef

See I have this theory! I think in the way,way back we lived in a more advanced culture and all the smart people left and moved to another a net or something! --- I think we the desendant of those that got left behind!--- U can see the proof in the history of politics and religion!-- Did I say I was so high !


----------



## Kraven

The ChemD x Cherry Fuel is epic....ordered a pepperoni pizza, grabbed a mason jar of my well aged shine, turned on college football and now fixing to enjoy a nice Saturday.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Nice!!
:48:


----------



## mrcane

WOW Shine????, That be good night here!!!:stoned:
  Have a great Sat. afternoon,going to do a little push hands,,...


----------



## Kraven

Yea thirty years ago my grandpa passed on the family recipe to me so I'll make one or two runs a year, have a few friends that like to have some from time to time. I'll sip on it rarely, just felt like today was not gonna be a good day for FSU so may as well ease the pain early.


----------



## Keef

Wanna get high!


----------



## Kraven

Puff Puff Pass --> Keef


----------



## yarddog

Nice kraven.   Wish I had an awesome pizza.   We have nothing within 20 miles of my house for food.  
Rose, the chips had a hard hit of vinegar first, followed by a sweet and smokey taste.   Very good.    You ought to get a bag if you see them local.   Or do that amazon prime   haha


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> See I have this theory! I think in the way,way back we lived in a more advanced culture and all the smart people left and moved to another a net or something! --- I think we the desendant of those that got left behind!--- U can see the proof in the history of politics and religion!-- Did I say I was so high !


Who said you had to be high.  :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, I'm going to have a few ChemD x Chernobyl seeds lying around. Guess I should hatch a few and see?


----------



## Kraven

yea seems anything you hit with the ChemD is good


----------



## mrcane

Whoo... Got my A** kicked by some chick today in a little push hands.. 
   Better smoke Eh :48:


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> WOW Shine????, That be good night here!!!:stoned:
> Have a great Sat. afternoon,going to do a little push hands,,...



There is a movie on netflix, I think its called the Tai Chi Master or something close to that. Movie takes Tai Chi to a lethal level. 1 of the best fighting and action sequences I have ever watched. Seriously violent.


----------



## mrcane

I will have to look that up, I do my Tai Chi as a meditation And get a little physical with the push hands, it's fun..


----------



## umbra

Cane, I was wrong. It is called Man of Tai Chi with Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Keef

I may not be smart or handsome or talented---I forgot where I was going with that!


----------



## mrcane

Man Of Tai Chi 
    To Stoned :bolt:


----------



## Hippie420

I mighta lied to ya, Kraven. Is ChemD and Chemdog the same stuff?


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. it's WAKE AND BAKE time. got coffee brewing a bowl of gth and a big pot of beans going that i boiled yesterday and set in the fridge overnight. i'll get them to boiling again then i'll brown some ground beef, add some chopped chili's, onions, chili powder, garlic and then add to the beans. let simmer for a bit and you have cowboy beans with some good cornbread. hell let skip breakfast  and have dinner.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!---Beans and cornbread!--- Told ya me and Giggly grew up in nearby towns! Beans and cornbread is how we roll!-- Chicken Fried Steak, mashed potatoes and gravy?-- O.K. now I'm hungry !


----------



## Keef

Saw something on the news this morning that gave me hope !--- I got to give a shout out to --  Texans for Responsible Marijuana Policy! -- and this other group called -- L.E.A.P.-- Law Enforcement Against Prohibition!-- I would have gone to that Policy meeting to show my support but I was a scared ! Pot farmers  are a paranoid bunch ain't we?  Looks like it's about time to get my grow on!--


----------



## Keef

Up on top  the page it says ----MPP---- Marijuana Policy Project --- I'm calling U out MP !-- U gonna support these brave people ?  I have a personal stake in this fight !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   I also have a pot of beans on the soak for today..Think that I will make a little Corn Bread to go with it..
  Keef won't be long Bro. everyone will be jumping on, there is too much money in it not to....
    When I left the south,it was scary to have long hair???


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc... Beans... sounds great. I love pintos.  Ham Hock...yum  

How is everyone this morning? Looking like fall around here.  Me thinks it is time to hit the pipe...join me anyone?


----------



## mrcane

Always ready :48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Well the rippers came last night. They didn't get very far. They cut the screen to the covered patio when the dogs went insane. I came out locked and loaded and they were gone. At first I thought I must have dreamed it or something and then I saw the screen cut right by the door lock. I'm glad I didn't have to shoot anyone, but I would have if necessary.


----------



## Rosebud

Holy crap Umbra!!!! Were they coming in the house??? Thank goodness you didn't have to shoot anyone and thank goodness they didn't get in. Good dogs, good umbra for sleeping with the grow. Is there no dignity among thieves?  Stealing someones pot is just bad karma.. They may find themselves dead.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

that's so F'ed up... 
I can't even wrap my head around it.

What about some (fake) video cams?  think that would help?
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Masione-DUMMY-SECURITY-Blinking-SURVEILLANCE/dp/B009O7MBXO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446998774&sr=8-1&keywords=fake+security+cameras&pebp=1446998796067&perid=1RPT975HKPXPT075ZP3A[/ame]

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Shoot the Basterds. I would.


----------



## mrcane

S*** Umbra  Like Joe Said.......
  Good Dogs...


----------



## WeedHopper

I like quite Dogs like Dobermans,,,that way the Asshats make it in the Growroom 1st. Then when the Dogs are done chewing their asses up,,, it's my turn,,,,,,, and I will make sure the Morons dont get scared off to someone elses house that may have children they could hurt.


----------



## Hippie420

Sounds like it's time to move, Umbra. If they want it bad enough, you'll have two dead dogs and possibly yourself. They know it's there, and now they know what it's going to take to get it.

Thought you were out in the country? How did they know it's there? Loose lips?


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra doesn't have loose lips, he had a hole in his fence early on and they saw it, is that right umbra? 
You remember the guy in my town with the medical grow slept in his od grow in a tent, a ripper came, the grower shot him in the hand. The police came , the grower was within his rights,no charges filed.. A month later the feds come and take his pot, he was over his limits... Killing over our beloved plant blows my mind.


----------



## Hippie420

I didn't mean to infer that Umbra himself had loose lips. I also don't know of anyone driving down the road that would stop and look through a hole in the fence, either. Someone had to do a tip-off, possibly someone he knows and trusts, whether on purpose or by accident, or maybe a corrupt cop in the chain.

Kill over a plant? Never. My family, yes.

I will bow to the west and pray for forgiveness, Rose. I know Umbra has High-Holy status.


----------



## Rosebud

Um Hippie, no need for forgiveness and I sure should never speak for anyone, My bad.I apologize. Umbra does have mentor status with me, i admit it.  He was a help to me when i first started here and i feel indebted... But, i am pretty crazy about all you guys...OFC rocks....keep me straight Hippie. Thanks.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had to read about 5 pages to catch up with you chatty Cathies! Y'all covered everything from tractors to thongs to rippers!  It was an entertaining read though! I was wondering the same thing, Hippie, is Chemdawg & Chem the same?


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> I mighta lied to ya, Kraven. Is ChemD and Chemdog the same stuff?



Chances are its a close relative, here is the old legend, The chemD i speak of is this line. And to be clear i do not hold a cut of this, i can get it probably but mostly I run testers for some of the crosses that are hit with her, the ChemD is special, it just seems to make everything better 

The folk history behind the Chemdog strains is a tale worth the telling:
It  was 1991 and Grateful Dead were appearing at Deer Creek Amphitheatre,  cannabis breeder, Chemdog, met up with joebrand and pbud in the parking  lot and they sold him an ounce of weed for $500. Contact details were  exchanged and it was arranged to ship two more ounces of the weed to  Chemdog on the east coast. The way Chemdog tells it is: one ounce  was seedless and the other had 13 seeds. It was from these thirteen  seeds that a legend grew; the Chemdog strain reputedly boasts some of  the most superior cannabis clones in the USA. Chemdog planted four of his thirteen seeds: one was male and trashed; the remaining three females became _Chemdawg_ (now referred to as 91 Chemdawg), _Chemdawg a_ (now Chemdawg&#8217;s Sister), and _Chemdawg b_. Move  forward by a decade to 2001, and we find Chemdog and his girlfriend  germinating (or attempting to germinate) three more seeds. With  remarkable creativity, the three new seeds were labeled _c, d_, and _e_;  e didn&#8217;t germinate and c was rubbish, only d turned out to be any good (the ChemD cut).  Four more were germinated in 2006, from which came the _Reunion_ strain. And now there are two seeds left in Chemdog&#8217;s stash. As if to reinforce the legendary status of this weed, unless you live in New York City it is very difficult to obtain.



*Chemdog Crosses*



OG Kush
Sour Diesel (ECSD)
Original Diesel (Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg)
Super Snowdawg
Giesel
Bubble Chem
Dawg Daze
Chemdawg D x Pbud
*At a Glance:*



Type: Sativa dominant
THC: Around 20%
CBD:0.2%
Grows: Indoor and outside; hydroponics, soil, coco fiber
Height: 6 feet plus
Yield: high
Flowers: 9 to 10 weeks
Not for the novice grower




umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Well the rippers came last night. They didn't get very far. They cut the screen to the covered patio when the dogs went insane. I came out locked and loaded and they were gone. At first I thought I must have dreamed it or something and then I saw the screen cut right by the door lock. I'm glad I didn't have to shoot anyone, but I would have if necessary.




Umbra, I don't normally speak of my guerrilla days, I lived hard and fast and skirted the law, it was about money and drugs....I have a special load for rippers, grab some #5 bird-shot shells, cut the top off and empty the lead and the cap, load back with rock salt and put melted wax in to cap the shell, now loaded in a double barrel shotgun you can hit them good, but the rock salt is only going to go skin deep, deep enough they cant dig it out by hand, but not deep enough to cause injury...well serious injury, that rock salt will take about 4-5 days to dissolve and it burns something fierce. I have had to do that a few times back in the day, and one thing for sure, they will wish you killed them, and they would never come back and mess with your weed again....it's a life lesson.


----------



## mrcane

Wow, Nice Kraven, Thanks....
    Sounds like you was one bad motoscotter....I like the Load...OUCH...


----------



## Keef

Maybe it's the years of growing paranoia but I understood exactly what the Hippie was saying! --I don't think for a minute that the rippers came because of Umbra's loose lips!-- Anyway sorry that happened Cuz! Cut some plywood the size of a door mat--- put it on the ground and drive a bunch of nails through it--- pull it up and flip it over so the nails are pointed up!-- use this for a door mat outside weak point entry!-- fish hooks dangling?-- motion activated flood lights ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rock Salt Makes me think about making homemade ice cream. Yummy


----------



## Keef

Got the EIEIO done!-- This GDP- X-Black Rose is proving difficult!  Everything else is jamming! Been able to lay off the grow and let them develop longer! Working it!-- Rose done got my sidekick off on these terpines  !-- I think I'll just let her do some variety selection while I'm off chasing my tetra thingy as she calls it !  Meanwhile she wants the fruits, the pines, Papaya, flowery,  Think we got the earthy in the Widow and the T.E. -- got the peppery from the hash plant!-- My mission is to find a freakishly high THC producer!-- I give U all them terepins and add a touch of hammer !


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Wow, Nice Kraven, Thanks....
> Sounds like you was one bad motoscotter....I like the Load...OUCH...



Sadly enough Mr. Cane I was once a very mean person, and yes sir that load was very common around my parts, get shot up good but never have to go to the doc's, unless you got infected, and it still never looked like a GSW.



WeedHopper said:


> Rock Salt Makes me think about making homemade ice cream. Yummy



lol Hopper, it made some folks I met think about ice too


----------



## Kraven

Yea....finally get the ChemD x Cherry Fuel into cure, nice, got 11.5 zips off three girls. Now time to smoke one of these frosty buds.


----------



## Keef

Looking good Kraven!-- U ever use trip wires and electric matches to go boom?  Keef's landmines ?-- don't know what they really called--- piece of PVC pipe fastened to a piece of plywood about 4 inches square -- a screw or nail from the backside protruding into center of PVC. -- a shotgun she'll sits in the PVC when pressure is applied to shotgun shell the primer is forced down onto the protruding screw firing the shell! Be nice remove the shot!- It won't do real damage but they won't be back!


----------



## Kraven

That and a few other tricks of the trade, once I staked a claim, I rarely had issues, but if I did I dealt with them severely, was fun we could get two crops off a summer and me and the other three partners switched off so camp and the grow was constantly under a watchful eye. Can you imagine what it would be like today with drones and wifi cams....glad thats in my past and wont ever be revisited. Now I'm just a nice o'l cool cat that does not want trouble, so lets all play nice and nobody gets hurt. I was such a meanie back then lol, my gangsta days lol


----------



## Rosebud

"I give U all them terepins and add a touch of hammer". That's funny Keef. I can't tell what my papaya smells like. 
That is beautiful Kraven. Lovely color nug up there.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you Rose, she is a good smoke. Went straight to my head.


----------



## Kraven

Now you have me curious Rose....what does your papaya smell like?


----------



## mrcane

Wow Kraven Nice home pack...
  You will not be in want for weed....


----------



## Keef

I had always suspected there was more to weed than the cannabinoids - Now Rose got the wife fired about these terepins! -- Kraven wouldn't it be nice not to have to defend a grow !--- I'm happy growing inside ! Much less stress and I can already see that a good rotation will produce a bountiful harvest from a small space !


----------



## Keef

I think I would like that Papaya!


----------



## Rosebud

The two times i have had papaya I really enjoy it. It is my after dinner pot. Leafly says it acts sativa,but is an indica. but I don't get that. Mine did have amber when i grew this summer. It is too relaxing for me to do anything after i smoke except bug you guys. Leafly also says it smells like :
1. Tropical
2. Mango
3. Pepper 
I think it smells like sweet, maybe fruity and earthy.  I just took a hit and it hits like an indica. imo


----------



## Kraven

Rose did you see the o'l hippys smoke report on this ChemD x Cherry Fuel, he nailed it on the head, foolishly I'm having a second bowl.


----------



## Keef

Sorry !-- I been caught up in a South Park  marathon!-- Get high and watch cartoons ? Who would ever thunk it ?--


----------



## mrcane

Devil's Advocate.  Popcorn, Weed  See Ya.....


----------



## Hippie420

Hope Umbra is doing OK. Probably planting claymores around the parameter. I hate rippers.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, it's WAKE AND BAKE time. got my coffee brewing and staring at the screen.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy,  O.F.C.  Got some Chai and my Bowl , Have an appointment to renew my MMJ card this AM, Little anxious,  better get Ripped....


----------



## yarddog

Morning all, chilly and rainy here. Have a flood warning.   Coue guys from further south didn't come into work for fear of not being able to cross a river on the way home.    
Let's get this work week wound up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! Ugh !--I don't know about a mmj card but I need the mj !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Hope Umbra is doing OK. Probably planting claymores around the parameter. I hate rippers.



 Ya hope that he had a quite night & didn't have to kill anyone...F***in Rippers, what are they thinking??


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> That and a few other tricks of the trade, once I staked a claim, I rarely had issues, but if I did I dealt with them severely, was fun we could get two crops off a summer and me and the other three partners switched off so camp and the grow was constantly under a watchful eye. Can you imagine what it would be like today with drones and wifi cams....glad thats in my past and wont ever be revisited. Now I'm just a nice o'l cool cat that does not want trouble, so lets all play nice and nobody gets hurt. I was such a meanie back then lol, my gangsta days lol


Drones are changing everything,,just like Mobil Phones with Cameras.


----------



## yarddog

It's getting where you can't do anything wrong.  We are leading ourselves as a society, to full blown Police State.


----------



## WeedHopper

There are so many Cameras everywhere that its like we are all in one big reality Show. Lol


----------



## yarddog

We sure got enough babbling fools around all the time  to make it feel like a stupid show.


----------



## Keef

Po-Po and shows ? -- One of my new cartoons is -- Moonbeam City -- One of the Po-Po say -- How am I able to live in a mansion, drive expensive cars and live in the fast lane on $24,000 a year? -- Easy ! -- I keep what I confiscate! -- Let's  not get Umbra fired up about Po-Po -- he is not a fan !


----------



## Keef

Did I ever tell ---Wait is there a statue of limitation on breaking and entering ? It happened in high school ! I think I'm O.K. --- We raided the liquor control agents barn while someone kept his dog busy ! -- It was pitch  black in there so we grabbed 6 cases of what turned out to be Mad Dog 20-20! Mad Dog will make U eat sh*t and howl at the moon !-- To this day I can't drink no Mad Dog !


----------



## Hippie420

Aww, come on, Keef. A little mad dog with a splash of seven up for flavor? It's Boone's Farm apple that's the bane of my stomach disorders! Just wave a bottle cap under my nose and watch me turn green.

When we were kids, if we couldn't find some honest-to-gawd hooch, we'd grab a bottle of Listerine. It's over 50 proof, and when you puked, your breath smelled so clean......


----------



## giggy

last time i saw someone drunk on md 2020 was a cook from my ship. after a good night of drinking he had the keys to the reefer and cooking station. we had rice and gravy and the cook had a real big bowl. then the cook got sick on the mess decks after that he was all alone.


----------



## Keef

Hippie U a bad man !-- Listerine ?-- I grew up in a dry county-- I don' t know how but liquor  always found me !-- U know those little Schlitz  malt liquor?  Whoa ! They would jack U up !-- My drink of choice at the time was rum !-- Lady at the liquor  store across the county line always forgot to ask for my ID !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I spent most of yesterday putting up plywood where the screens for the patio are. Ordered some stuff for making the doors more secure. It has been raining non stop since yesterday. I still have tons of trim work to do. I spoke with my son and he has quite a bit more to trim than I do.


----------



## yarddog

Dang umbra, everything I can think of to help you is either illegal, or will cause pain and suffering to the offending party.


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear they haven't made a second attempt, Umbra. Making it hard for them is all anyone can do. If they want it bad enough, they'll have it. You could grow inside of Fort Knox and get ripped.

Nobody is immune. Anyone that thinks they are has their head in the sand.


----------



## umbra

Yes Hippie you are right. I think if I make it difficult enough they will not bother with me. But if they are hell bent in robbing me, there may not be much I can do. I know they heard the pump shotgun loading a round into the chamber and hopefully that will be enough. It seems they waited until my son went away and it is just me and the dogs...and a few weapons, lol. Although I have been here for a year now, nobody really knows me. IMO they are helping me find all the weak points and ways to fix them. Soon I will have a secure compound.


----------



## yarddog

Got to think like a thief, to protect from one!


----------



## mrcane

giggy said:


> last time i saw someone drunk on md 2020 was a cook from my ship. after a good night of drinking he had the keys to the reefer and cooking station. we had rice and gravy and the cook had a real big bowl. then the cook got sick on the mess decks after that he was all alone.



So Giggy, You a Merchant Seaman?


----------



## mrcane

Just back from town got the new MMj authorization, July 1st laws change from 15 plants down to 4 plants. What a drop..
  Dr. says be careful driving, think he knew I was Ripped??

  Umbra  glad to see your doing good... Build a fortress....


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane, you better make those 4 count big time!!!!


----------



## Keef

What's the penalty for having more?-- That sounds like that old Marijuana tax act!-- I order to comply with new law and only raise 4 female plants U have to start more than 4 seed!-- So U have to break the law in order to comply with the law !  Isn't that against the law ?--- Screw some plant limits !  Dis green war is not gonna end with heavy control !  Tell them what to do with they law !


----------



## Keef

Cane if U and Rose want to comply with the law U gonna need clones instead of seed !-- If I got it -- U got it if U want!-- Just give me plenty notice ! --


----------



## yarddog

Made it home.    Came home to find we have three inches of rain today.   That makes 6 inches total.  For the weekend and today.    
My pipe arrived, a few days earlier than expected at that.    Added the bic for scale, since...... Well everyone knows that size to heart.   Lol. 
View attachment 231886

Loupe came in,    scored a sweet sheet of glass at work today.   Tempered, about an &#8539; inch think.    24x60 inches.     Might use that with a grow light one day.  
About to sit back and break this new pipe in.    Just waiting on my missus  to join me.  
Y'all smoke it up! 
I'm watching some smoke grow that's going to blow my amatuar pot smoking mind soon!


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane if U and Rose want to comply with the law U gonna need clones instead of seed !-- If I got it -- U got it if U want!-- Just give me plenty notice ! --



  Keef: If that is how the law goes, guess that they are forcing a guy to Clone.Then we can have a constant Four...:confused2:

    Nice pipe Y.D. 
      Can't wait till 420 :48:


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, was gonna burn a bowl but the wife just came in. so i'm going to burn a joint.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice pipe YD, my favorite color. Very cool. Let us know how it smokes.

I am breaking the law already and all i am doing is keeping clones alive. I am going to have to flower them out I guess. Not really into that at the moment. 

Mr cane are you interested in Harlequin? You mentioned cbd. That is all she is... I think 12% CBD and 6 %THC..  Thanks for the offer Keef.


----------



## yarddog

Smokes good Rose,   with the long stem it doesn't draw too hot.  And seems to keep ash at bay a little better than the short ones.   Pipes always get me.   I like the taste of a clean one, but love the way a dirty one smokes.    I hate ash coming through to burn my tongue.   Not pleasant.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C.!-- Nice pipe Dog !-- Rose the law about plant count is more of a suggestion ! Long as U don't get caught !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Mad Dog will make U eat sh*t and howl at the moon !-- To this day I can't drink no Mad Dog !



aww a lil purple passion ruin your night....well it darn sure did mine, the MD 20/20 is crazy poison.



Keef said:


> Evening O.F.C.!-- Nice pipe Dog !-- Rose the law about plant count is more of a suggestion ! Long as U don't get caught !



Agreed.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Nice pipe YD, my favorite color. Very cool. Let us know how it smokes.
> 
> I am breaking the law already and all i am doing is keeping clones alive. I am going to have to flower them out I guess. Not really into that at the moment.
> 
> Mr cane are you interested in Harlequin? You mentioned cbd. That is all she is... I think 12% CBD and 6 %THC..  Thanks for the offer Keef.



    Rose , Harlequin sounds like a good med. I do well with the cbd in the day time...  You are so thoughtful Rose...
   Mrs.C. says no males allowed ...LOL


----------



## yarddog

This long stem has got me sold.   Smooth hit, and noticeably cooler draw temps. 
See you cats tomorrow, I'm gone


----------



## Hippie420

Nice pipe, YD.

Somebody go out in the woods and wake Bozzo up. He must still be sleeping in his blind.


----------



## Kraven

I forgot if I posted tonight here or not, if so, then hi again, if not hi, i have been in and out a few times tonight. And yes, I'm very stoned off the o'l hippy's "Grape"...wish you were all here so I had someone to pass it to


----------



## Keef

I got high once !


----------



## bozzo420

it was a great day in the sun. Did not see anything. But beautiful day.  Smoking some Deep cheese


----------



## umbra

I put a cherry pie x key lime pie outside while everything is hanging. It is bright purple now. Gonna need to take a pix of this one.


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, I was heading for Fenton yesterday and where I-75 and US 23 split, there were two yearlings standing in the narrow median. Traffic was crazy at that time of the afternoon, but they just stood there grazing.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why do I torture myself watching this scary stuff late at night all by myself? God, I'm a sadist!


----------



## hossthehermit

DirtyDiana said:


> Why do I torture myself watching this scary stuff late at night all by myself? God, I'm a sadist!



Wouldn't that be more like a masochist??????????


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  On my 2nd cup of coffee and my pipe in hand.


----------



## ness

nursing 3 week old kittens, there mother got hit buy a car.  Don't miss those 3 am nursing times.:baby:  Two, have very short tails.  How, about burning one.  :48:  Have a Hi day :tokie:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, let's keep the cherry lit. puff puff pass

nice pipe dog, i'll hang with the little homemade i carry in my pocket. i used to carry a sneak-a-toke. i'd have that glass one broke in no time. 

i came in last night to shoot the bull. the wife came in so we smoked a joint. then it seems something like she watched the voice, well sorta. at about 7:30 last night she decided that our 4 dogs needed a bath. when we got away from that i just caught up my pot farm games. i'll try to do better today. yall have a great day.


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, I will not be taking this pipe anywhere.   I'd rather it not leave the house at all.   I am a bull in a china shop.  
I keep a throwaway pipe for daily use.


----------



## giggy

that's me bro mine is made from a old hyd fitting that i brazed the slip nut on. works great for one person is about as long as a bic lighter and if i have to throw i'm not out anything.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--


----------



## yarddog

Got three inches yesterday again.  So that brings the tally up to around 10 inches or so for about a 6 day period.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Cup of tea, Mrs.has her latta & we're burnin.....
   Nes good job with the kittens!!
    Wow Y.D. you going to float away...


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. We have been getting rain as well. My son told me they are getting snow in the mountains where he is. All was quiet last night. Trim is almost done. Tried some of the Jack Herer and I like it. The King Louie 13th is amazing. Very stoned at 6:30 am. Glad I'm not driving to work.


----------



## mrcane

Glad to hear that things have quieted down for you Umbra and that the mountains are getting some well needed snow, our Mountain tops are also looking White ..We need the snow pack bad.


----------



## ness

thanks mrcane, next feeding 11:30.  
going to check on my hanging weed, to see if any snap.:farm:


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Got three inches yesterday again.  So that brings the tally up to around 10 inches or so for about a 6 day period.


maybe tomorrow you will have the sunshine i have today.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Nes, nice guy going on  the kittens. So sweet baby kittens and cute with a capital C.

YD, where did you order that pipe, me thinks me needs one.

Umbra, I was relieved when i saw you post this morning. Glad you are ok.

Cane, you aren't kidding we need the snow pack.  You could lay on your back in the yakima river and not drown last summer. Harlequin is a clone only. So i will get a clone started. I wish i could just send you the mother plant in a big box. I promised the guy from back east that i got this from that I would never let her go.. I wish i hadn't said that.. I know she is great medicine but I am sick of plants at the moment and i have 8 at the moment.  So, I will start clones later in the week. 

Giggy, I seem to always get wetter then the dogs when i bathe them.


----------



## ness

thanks rosebud

got nine branches, Looks like be jarring :bongin:


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> thanks rosebud
> 
> got nine branches, Looks like be jarring :bongin:


 Sticky fingers are happy fingers.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC,
> 
> Nes, nice guy going on  the kittens. So sweet baby kittens and cute with a capital C.
> 
> YD, where did you order that pipe, me thinks me needs one.
> 
> Umbra, I was relieved when i saw you post this morning. Glad you are ok.
> 
> Cane, you aren't kidding we need the snow pack.  You could lay on your back in the yakima river and not drown last summer. Harlequin is a clone only. So i will get a clone started. I wish i could just send you the mother plant in a big box. I promised the guy from back east that i got this from that I would never let her go.. I wish i hadn't said that.. I know she is great medicine but I am sick of plants at the moment and i have 8 at the moment.  So, I will start clones later in the week.
> 
> Giggy, I seem to always get wetter then the dogs when i bathe them.


   Rose I wish that I could say that I would be ready for a clone. But looks like we will be waiting till after we have our solar installed before we fire anything up again.. My room is in the garage between power meter & breaker panel.  And could need access. 
  Yes you must keep the lady alive... sounds like good medicine.
I lived in E-burg oh 15yrs ago and fished the Yakima a lot.. Beautiful area got tired of the mountain pass and the wind.. Just love it out west here. Oh the wind blows everywhere..

   Nes,Any Pic of the Kittens...???


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, E-burg is even more windy than here. Took me years to find beauty in the desert. I grew up around there. Did you drive the canyon road? It went to our farm house on the other end from e-burg.

Are we talking months before you will be ready for a clone?


----------



## mrcane

Rose,I lived on a ranch at the foot of the mountains off Cariboo Rd.  Drove down the canyon, and floated the canyon lots...  I still love to fish all those rivers that flow through arid country, Such beautiful country!!!


----------



## yarddog

Rose, try this link.   Bought it off etsy.   Supposed to be made in USA.  No proof though,  it I am very happy with the quality vs. Price.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/216694864/brilliant-blue-churchwardengandolf


----------



## WeedHopper

Very cool pipe. Me likey.


----------



## ness

cane, can't post picture, cam. is down.  Live in a quiet country area, last night going out to feed the kitten in the barn, I heard the owl hooting, they sure would love little baby kittens.  Got them all snug as a bug.  Time to light up the :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Not getting around very well today !-- Catch up when I can !


----------



## mrcane

Headed to a Steelhead  Fly Fishing club meeting and a fine dinner.... http://www.steelheaddiner.com/

   Keef, been worried bout you!!!    
  Nes, I can see it now...              Let's get high  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i hope your doing better now. 

Have fun mrcane.


----------



## yarddog

It would be awesome to meet up and bake to Pink Floyd album. Hell, any good music would do.  Someone would have to get up and turn the fan on with all the smoke.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Sticky fingers are happy fingers.



Hey, Hippie, My one plant went through H***, wind, rain, plus I waited to long to take her in for drying.  I think that lead to a lot of THC lost.  First harvest.  Learn a lot.  I have a ?.  Most, of my weed is dry not sticky.  I only have one branch that is sticky.  Should, I but it in a jar?  That is were it is, Now


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Headed to a Steelhead  Fly Fishing club meeting and a fine dinner.... http://www.steelheaddiner.com/
> 
> Keef, been worried bout you!!!
> Nes, I can see it now...              Let's get high  :48:



Thanks, don't mine if I do:icon_smile:


----------



## yarddog

Got some C.D.B. playing.   That Miller light  done turned I to a few swigs of Jack D.  Got me wanting to hit the streets raring to go!!!   Got to smoke one and mellow out.   Sometimes an ole dogs got to cut loose!


----------



## Hippie420

Nes, you got a loop? I always go by trichome color myself. I say that, but this year's outdoor grow just got chopped before the monsoons started and I never checked 'em. Judging by the finger hash I saved when removing the seeds, it's gonna kick just fine. Two tokes spins this old hippie just fine.
I'll bet your stuff beats any bag weed you ever smoked, abused or not.


----------



## ness

Yes, your right.  My Auto Lemon Hazes was 8-10 feet high.  But, the smalls buds you every saw.  Made, me think of the Little People back in the 60th, you know that TV show with all the Little People running around in this big old world.  My, weed is for small people, but it, smoke real fine.  And, it starting to smell real good


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC,
> 
> Nes, nice guy going on  the kittens. So sweet baby kittens and cute with a capital C.
> 
> YD, where did you order that pipe, me thinks me needs one.
> 
> Umbra, I was relieved when i saw you post this morning. Glad you are ok.
> 
> Cane, you aren't kidding we need the snow pack.  You could lay on your back in the yakima river and not drown last summer. Harlequin is a clone only. So i will get a clone started. I wish i could just send you the mother plant in a big box. I promised the guy from back east that i got this from that I would never let her go.. I wish i hadn't said that.. I know she is great medicine but I am sick of plants at the moment and i have 8 at the moment.  So, I will start clones later in the week.
> 
> Giggy, I seem to always get wetter then the dogs when i bathe them.


rose i got lucky i guess, i had to dry them.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> Yes, your right.  My Auto Lemon Hazes was 8-10 feet high.  But, the smalls buds you every saw.  Made, me think of the Little People back in the 60th, you know that TV show with all the Little People running around in this big old world.  My, weed is for small people, but it, smoke real fine.  And, it starting to smell real good


sounds like the show land of the giants. i remember it and other shows like lost in space, time tunnel, and the wild wild west to name a few.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, I'm playing around with my last harvest, the ChemD x Cherry Fuel. Got it all weighed and its about to go in the jars for long term cure/storage. Total weight for the three girls was 219.7g so just a hair short of 1/2 lb. Hope everyone is doing well tonight, got a three day gig that's paying well so tomorrow after 5 I'll be looking for another job....feels nice to have been productive both Monday and today.

PS its really sticky, it all just keeps sticking together and that got irritating.


----------



## Kraven

Wow my whole post just dissipated...dunno why, got 217.9 g off the three. It super sticky and keeps all sticking together. Hope everyone is well. I smoked some am and stoned, nicely.View attachment 231910


----------



## Kraven

Now thats weird it double posted, well anyway...post is back, hope y'all are doing fine, me too.


----------



## yarddog

Trying to get your post count up kraven?!


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha no I'm just really stoned stupid, this ChemD x Cherry Fuel is crippling me...wow what a ride, I have not been this stoned in ages....lovely


----------



## Hippie420

God, I'd love to stick my nose in that box!


----------



## Joe420Camel

Hippie420 said:


> God, I'd love to stick my nose in that box!


 
oh-my,  this post needs some context !!!

:48:

EDIT...
scrolles up 

oh, THAT BOX!!

YES PLEASE, me next!!

.


----------



## Hippie420

Ya gotta dirty mind, Joe. I like that in a person!


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Dirty like a.... cat box 



:48: 

View attachment cat-litter-box-26270548.jpg


----------



## umbra

besides the louie and the jack, we grew out some wanna be's. we found a keeper grease monkey, blue kush, chisel, and banana og x ult chem/sfv. the chisel is my favorite smoke right now.


----------



## mrcane

Wow it's late,no one around. guess I'll smoke...


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE folks. from one vet to another thank you for your service and happy veterans day. peace


----------



## yarddog

Thanks to our service men and women!    
I am eternally grateful for the self sacrifice our veterans have shown.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks and enjoy your day off if ya got one. Im off but getting ready to head outta town(Hot Springs Ark) Sunday for work. Probably be gone a week.


----------



## bozzo420

For those who fought for it FREEDOM has a flavor the protected will never know.
   happy vets day


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging !--- Feels like someone used my face for a punching bag !-- Get a little confused sometimes !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Good Morning O.F.C.   Made it home from the city last night, Reminded me how I hate driving at night, in the wind & rain..  :48:


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Wow it's late,no one around. guess I'll smoke...


 I quit posting on here after midnight ever since Yoop bailed. Lights out at the wrinkle farm seems to average around 23:00 hours.


----------



## yarddog

Jackson loves clothes.   He got rather excited when I came outside with one of his shirts.    View attachment 231927


----------



## Keef

Yo O.F.C.!-- I might just live!-- Worst seems to be over for now !-- Nice dog --Dog ! --Just had one of the strangest conversation !-- The dog groomer had finished up and as we settled  up a story about weed came on the T.V.--This old man starts preaching to me about how weed should be legalized! All I could do was agree as he told me about the tax advantages  and products that could be made from hemp! Me thinks he knew a little too much about weed !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> I quit posting on here after midnight ever since Yoop bailed. Lights out at the wrinkle farm seems to average around 23:00 hours.



  Whatever happen to Yoop???
   Nice Dog,Dog
    Keef, look around, lota ol farts that know a lot about weed here...
  those are the ol farts, that you need to vote..
    Ya think he knew you were stoned??


----------



## Keef

No everyone knows I'm strange because I had a head injury!  The T.V. had on a story about weed !-- Polls say 76 % of Texans think weed should be legalized in one form or another but the governor said not on his watch !--- Texas legislation don't convene again for 2 more years !-- Black gold -- Texas Tea -- under $50 a barrel !--- Might better start thinking of ways to make up for the loss of tax revenues !! --I'll be ready ! -- Yo Canada! -- Give a brother a break !-- Just sell me the seed !


----------



## Hippie420

Cane, Yoop's over at the THCfarm. Stroke on over and give him hell for leaving us!

Keef, my brother, I'd hold my nose and take a four hour round trip up to the People's Republic of Canada for ya, but the bastards won't let me across the border with a gun. I'd feel pretty naked without it, especially that close to Detroit.


----------



## Keef

Hippie -- I know U would but U don't have the paperwork to buy them either !--- I'll find a way !-- So Kraven say that Chem Dawg seems to upgrade everything U cross it on ?--- If it can upgrade my T.E. -- That would be a monster ! T.E. gonna be hard to beat !--


----------



## yarddog

Detroit, enough said.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> No everyone knows I'm strange because I had a head injury!  The T.V. had on a story about weed !-- Polls say 76 % of Texans think weed should be legalized in one form or another but the governor said not on his watch !--- Texas legislation don't convene again for 2 more years !-- Black gold -- Texas Tea -- under $50 a barrel !--- Might better start thinking of ways to make up for the loss of tax revenues !! --I'll be ready ! -- Yo Canada! -- Give a brother a break !-- Just sell me the seed !


Right on Little Brother..


----------



## Kraven

Evening y'all.....whew boy was I feeling happy last night. Hope everyone had a good day, thanks to all my fellow vet's.


----------



## Hippie420

Got to thinking about it and I lied to ya, Cuz. Need a passport now a days to get across the border. If'n I was gonna bother getting a passport, I'd head somewhere warm.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Cane, Yoop's over at the THCfarm. Stroke on over and give him hell for leaving us!
> 
> Keef, my brother, I'd hold my nose and take a four hour round trip up to the People's Republic of Canada for ya, but the bastards won't let me across the border with a gun. I'd feel pretty naked without it, especially that close to Detroit.



   I don't know bout that place,don't even like the front page...
     But I lurk round some time see if I see ol Yoop...

    Keef I'm here on the border when things open up''


----------



## mrcane

Mixing it up little Jack Herer & Snow white 

    Whooo.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane I heard they just elected a new gov't up there after a swing to the right!-- They hooked me when they said I couldn't have the seed !-- They exploiting my weakness !  There's always another  way !


----------



## yarddog

Bout to call it a night.   Been mighty quiet here in the ofc this evening.


----------



## Hippie420

Always does this time of night/morning.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc members.  No trucks on the yard, doing online training. 
Getting paid to get paid more.    Sounds like a winner to me!     Got a good buzz, a bag of cookies and unlimited coffee.   I'm all good


----------



## giggy

morning dog and the rest of the ofc. got a good buzz and coffee is almost done.


----------



## Kraven

Coffee in hand bowl in another....you know it's breakfast 'cause I'm bacon.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC    .  got the first load of RSO cooking .


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Second cup ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Tea for me and a bowl of course,,,,Clear & Cold this A.M.


----------



## Kraven

Just finished tending my garden this morning, the clone looks happy and all the others do too.....this is the slow part, waiting while they grow and mature. The HS will probably get flipped next week or sooner, when she hits 14" tall I'm putting her under the 600w HPS and then we will see what kind of stretch she has in her. All in all a smooth grow going, even with a very finicky Hippy Slayer....but all the work is well worth the reward I am told.


----------



## mrcane

Very nice Kraven,, 14" and you flip.. interesting


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

make sure no info on that 'script bottle can be read man (2nd pic), this is a VERY public sight!

:48:

-----------
Cane, 
depending on strain your looking @ anywhere from 2x to 3x the flip height 
so in a tent with HPS = fLiP early!

.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, big pharma done photobombed one of your pics!!!


----------



## mrcane

"Taken Notes" Thanks Joe....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Nice dog yarddog. He is a cutey pie.

Hope everyone is stoned to the degree they desire..


----------



## Kraven

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> make sure no info on that 'script bottle can be read man (2nd pic), this is a VERY public sight!
> 
> :48:
> 
> -----------
> Cane,
> depending on strain your looking @ anywhere from 2x to 3x the flip height
> so in a tent with HPS = fLiP early!
> 
> .



Yea man, stoned and posting.....good catch, I sorta saw that but decided that it had no pertinent info..... as luck would have it , it belongs close to 200 miles from me and there is no relevant connection....but still excellent catch, thank you sir.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Very nice Kraven,, 14" and you flip.. interesting



Yes, this strain is usually grown under custom high end LED's which limit stretch, so not sure how she is going to act under a 600w HPS, this will give me a good idea what to expect and next time I will know exactly when to flip her.



yarddog said:


> Kraven, big pharma done photobombed one of your pics!!!



Yea, it was a random thing totally unconnected to me and it belongs 200 miles away...so nothing was visible other then the warnings and precautions, was just a corner of ID info but not enough to be sure of anything...still that's how things go south, it was great of Joe to catch that, just cant afford to make mistakes this day and age.



Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Nice dog yarddog. He is a cutey pie.
> 
> Hope everyone is stoned to the degree they desire..



Morning Rose, glad to hear from you, hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Joe420Camel

:heart::48:



@ 600w with cool tube you got nice and close with your last grow

the LED to HPS swap will be very interesting to watch.

Your last harvest shows what you and your rig can do... its down to the strain... well the lights,.. and the medium. 
sigh, never a simple/fair comparison 

LED/Hydro -VS- HPS/Soil
:chuck:


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, thank you. I am having some vertigo issues, yes you can call me a dizzy broad. My bp is a bit high and not feeling so very well.  This too shall pass.  Thanks though. 
Joe, I like your heart:heart: this morning.


----------



## mrcane

Oh Rose, Hope that things clear up for you, have a nice Easy day!!! 
  Looks like we got some weather heading our way....


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I was up early at 3:30. Rippers seem to come between 2 and 4:30am, so I have been up that time of the day just to discourage anyone thinking I am sleeping and an easy mark. Usually my son is up after getting home from work at this time of the morning. Well by 5:30 I was so lit, I had to go back to bed for a nap. Working on my second wake n bake with a fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra living life in the fast lane.   
Kraven, first thing I did was look and see if I could read anything.   Joe beat me to the punch.   
I try to make sure I review every picture before posting.  
My uncles house caught on fire, and when the insurance folks came out to assess damage they took pictures.    Later, the company sent a copy of the pictures to my uncle. Behold in the background of one picture, clear as day was his beaker bong.    Lol.   No one noticed it I guess.


----------



## Kraven

Hmmm hope it does soon Rose, the nurse in me wants to help.


----------



## Kraven

Yea need to be more mindful...was a good reminder.....hate being an outlaw, I just need the meds bro....not the trouble that can come with it.


----------



## yarddog

It's easy to get lax.   It doesn't feel like we are doing anything wrong.


----------



## mrcane

Who's doing anything wrong, just growing our own meds!!
   Umbra get some rest,you been working O.T.


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane, its the same as cooking meth in my state.   The law says its wrong.


----------



## WeedHopper

You must live in Texas.lol


----------



## Keef

Hey O.F.C. -- Still trying to get back up just taking longer this time !-- Rose -- How high is the blood pressure?-- U ignore stuff like that U end up have to learn to walk and talk all over again !-- Stay on it Rose !-- Cane about stretch -- seems to me the longer it takes to finish the more stretch they got!-- Sativa in general take longer!-- Some can have up to 5 times stretch in bloom !-- Growing indoors an indica heavy variety that finishes In about 60 days works best for me !-- With a hybrid the seed can produce anything in the spectrum from indica to sativa  which make plant selection within a variety important!  Super cropping a sativa  they say root it and send it to bloom !


----------



## yarddog

WH, Georgia.   We don't hang people for mj, but we dang sure send em away with the rapists and murderer's, for a long time.


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef, Glad to see you up & at'em, Man we can be a sick bunch Eh!
   Trying to plan the next grow... Need to wait till I get solar installed before I get started,room sits between meter & breaker panel, Still couple months, Got 5 papaya seeds  ready... Who knows what Santa might bring for spring...
   Sad Y.D. Always hated driving thru Georgia....


----------



## yarddog

I love my home.  I love the countryside and the weather.   I just don't love a vast majority of idiots we have down here.   And the laws.


----------



## Keef

Cane I wouldn't call it up and about but I'm getting better! -- Santa is sitting on about a dozen GDP - X - Black Rose and about a dozen BPU - X - Mixed mom's and I got some ( BPU - Blueberry Blast)- X - White Widow still on the vine for U !  I've also got some BPU- Blueberry Blast seed I'm gonna go through looking for a Berry mom-- That B in BPU stands for BlackBerry Kush !-- Trips also is giving me a few seed from the T.E. !!-- Might be interesting!


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> I love my home.  I love the countryside and the weather.   I just don't love a vast majority of idiots we have down here.   And the laws.



Im with ya Bro,,,same here in Texas.


----------



## Kraven

Be it Texas, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, Florida or Louisiana...the laws are ignorant, most of the people are ignorant and it's ridiculous what would happen if anyone living in those states got caught growing medicine for themselves. Now if your renting houses and growing 100's of plants for some cartel or drug ring, then your a criminal running a criminal organization....but for people like us that at most might give some away to other people who need it.....we are not criminals, were just a bunch of open minded people who see the benefits first hand. Pot saved my life, I am a United States Marine who served two tours of Duty in South West Asia....my reward was Gulf War Illness and Small Bowel Disease that caused me not to be able to eat, all I did was throw up and get weaker. 1.5 years doing tests and in and out of the hospital, even the experimental drugs were not working, the pain was incredible...it felt like someone had ahold of my guts and they were slowly pulling them out....saw a friend who I had not seen in a good bit, last time he saw me I was 195, I was 129 lbs and getting weaker...he handed me a joint and told me when I had time to smoke it and see if I felt better....INSTANTLY THE PAIN WAS GONE, SO WAS THE NAUSEA.....I started doing research and that's got me to where I am today, I don't grow weed because I want to profit from it, I grow weed so I can live and enjoy my life with my wife....and if that makes me a criminal, well we got our priorities mixed up as a country then.


----------



## Keef

Wait !-- Hopper U telling me growing weed in Texas is against the law ?-- They need to tell people these things!-- I'm gonna have to go rip all them plants up ?  Let me get right on that !-- I'm at least 2 plants over the legal limit !-- I almost feel sorry for the people around here who will try to grow weed when prohibition ends !-- U gonna need some skills to grow bug free weed down here !-- I can !-- but it took 2-3 spidermite infestations and a root aphid attack before I learned !-- Anyone selling those Gorilla Glue #4 seed ? I haven ' t looked  but I might be wanting some !--


----------



## mrcane

Amen Kraven.. Glad that M.J. pulled you through that mess... Man I hate war, not your fault,  thanks for your service Bro...


----------



## Keef

Kraven I was typing when U posted !-- When prohibition ends I hope U consider growing more than U need !-- Lots of sick people out there who could be better with your  medicine !-- Oh !-- by the way quit decarb in the weed U eat !-- The CBG is good for any gut problem I.B.S.-- Crohns  -- Anyway after prohibition ends there is gonna be a niche for Nurses with knowledge about weed that U have !


----------



## yarddog

Kraven,  I wasn't aware you are a veteran.   It is despicable how our politicians send our men to fight, and we cast them away as soon as the need is gone.   All the while, the fat pigs are voting themselves pay raises.   I love my home, my country.  But I am ashamed of how its run.


----------



## mrcane

:yeahthat:   :48:


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Amen Kraven.. Glad that M.J. pulled you through that mess... Man I hate war, not your fault,  thanks for your service Bro...



Thanks Cane, you too know how ugly it is, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Not asking for much...just vote and think....... I bled for those rights and it kinkles me up when people don't exercise them.



Keef said:


> Kraven I was typing when U posted !-- When prohibition ends I hope U consider growing more than U need !-- Lots of sick people out there who could be better with your  medicine !-- Oh !-- by the way quit decarb in the weed U eat !-- The CBG is good for any gut problem I.B.S.-- Crohns  -- Anyway after prohibition ends there is gonna be a niche for Nurses with knowledge about weed that U have !




Hope thats the case bro, I'm getting tired of healthcare...looking to get out of the field, not giving up my license by any means just backing away till it makes sense again.




yarddog said:


> Kraven,  I wasn't aware you are a veteran.   It is despicable how our politicians send our men to fight, and we cast them away as soon as the need is gone.   All the while, the fat pigs are voting themselves pay raises.   I love my home, my country.  But I am ashamed of how its run.



Thanks YD, I don't talk about it much, but sure did see my share of needless death and destruction, when I was far too young to really know how it was going to impact my life forever.


----------



## Keef

Cane the O.F.C. got some of the services covered !-- Kraven the Marines -- Giggly was Navy -- I was Army twice !-- I don't think we got Airforce, Coast Guard or Merchant Marines do we ?-- I had the ease of going through basic training in the old army in the early 70's then


----------



## Keef

Keef's stoned again !-- When I showed up for basic training in 80 I was packing my patented Bengal tube full of manicured weed along with 6 of those hollow exacto knife kits !-- a screw on cap on either end of a metal tube packed with weed !--I can learn !


----------



## mrcane

Keef, Was a Chief Engineer with Merchant Marines some 35Yrs,turned the license in about year ago...That the main reason I been here so long and just started growing, the C.G. keeps pretty good tabs on us...:vap-bobby_on_the_be Ha..Ha .No More...


----------



## Bongofury

Kraven said:


> Thanks Cane, you too know how ugly it is, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Not asking for much...just vote and think....... I bled for those rights and it kinkles me up when people don't exercise them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope thats the case bro, I'm getting tired of healthcare...looking to get out of the field, not giving up my license by any means just backing away till it makes sense again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YD, I don't talk about it much, but sure did see my share of needless death and destruction, when I was far too young to really know how it was going to impact my life forever.




Thank you for serving Kraven.


----------



## Keef

Forgive me Cane !-- I was fishing !-- I thought so but I wasn't sure !-- So U know all them shrimp boats wasn't hauling shrimp ?--- U sure hooked up with the right people when it comes to growing weed !


----------



## bozzo420

Yesterday a neighbor came by and told me that the RSO I gave her for a friend really made a difference in her last few weeks of life. I have  a batch going now. I will be giving it all to cancer patients. I could not even imagine charging anything for it.  I use it on my nose. That honker has seen a lot of sun.


----------



## Rosebud

Boozo, I agree. Just got a call for some rso..another cancer pt. How or who the heck could pay for rso? Cancer is a bankrupting disease.   Spent a bit of my morning with a beautiful 42 year old women in a chair because of bad ms... I guess my vertigo wasn't so bad after all huh.

Keef, my mr rb was in the airforce when i married him.. so the AF is here too. If that counts.

Kraven, Kraven Kraven, I can't quit thinking about your post earlier. Thank you for your service just doesn't seem to to do it.. Thank you for ruining your health and your colon for us.  Yes you saw too much when you were too young. I am sorry. that is all, I am sorry you went through that. But you have empathy that you may have not had before. It has made you who you are and we like that person. It all sucks though. 

Peace and love ya'll.  PS HI BONGO!!!


----------



## Keef

Rose that counts !-- Guess we got the services covered !-- Kraven some don't realize how many specialties there are in nursing !-- I hope one day soon U can create a new specialty! -- Weed is good medicine for many ailments but it's  more complicated than that !-- There needs to be someone who knows weed to advise about the many varieties  and many ways to administer it ! I surely hope this is not left to some lay person !


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad ya found some relieve Little Brother/Kraven in the Green. I had friend with Crohns,,ite a horribly painful disease. He never had a chance back then. By the way thanks for your service. :48:


----------



## Keef

I had to go look !--Kraven intestinal disorders can be helped by the acidic forms of THC ,CBD, etc! So U need to stop decarbing  your personal edibles! The acids will have an anti infamy tory effect on the intestinal walls !-- Got to take it regularly !-- twice a day ?-- Some weed will have more acids that others!


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, hitting on the bowl again. puff puff pass


----------



## WeedHopper

Puff puff pass right back at ys. :48:


----------



## mrcane

Yep  :48:


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Be it Texas, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, Florida or Louisiana...the laws are ignorant, most of the people are ignorant and it's ridiculous what would happen if anyone living in those states got caught growing medicine for themselves. Now if your renting houses and growing 100's of plants for some cartel or drug ring, then your a criminal running a criminal organization....but for people like us that at most might give some away to other people who need it.....we are not criminals, were just a bunch of open minded people who see the benefits first hand. Pot saved my life, I am a United States Marine who served two tours of Duty in South West Asia....my reward was Gulf War Illness and Small Bowel Disease that caused me not to be able to eat, all I did was throw up and get weaker. 1.5 years doing tests and in and out of the hospital, even the experimental drugs were not working, the pain was incredible...it felt like someone had ahold of my guts and they were slowly pulling them out....saw a friend who I had not seen in a good bit, last time he saw me I was 195, I was 129 lbs and getting weaker...he handed me a joint and told me when I had time to smoke it and see if I felt better....INSTANTLY THE PAIN WAS GONE, SO WAS THE NAUSEA.....I started doing research and that's got me to where I am today, I don't grow weed because I want to profit from it, I grow weed so I can live and enjoy my life with my wife....and if that makes me a criminal, well we got our priorities mixed up as a country then.



unfortunately brother we live in the south. the yanks say we are backwards and they are right to a point WEED, but i wouldn't want to live anywhere else. well maybe washington state, i did like it up there. brother i wish the va would see the effects of the thc and cdb and get our folks off the chems, but no they push the chems and then test you to see that your taking them. if you don't test pos they boot you out. i'm gonna smoke another bowl, i'm kinda in a ill mood this evening so i need to chill. peace brother


----------



## WeedHopper

:bong2::joint::smoke1::48:
POTHEADS
This Blue Dream and Dos Equis is killer. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

" There needs to be someone who knows weed to advise about the many varieties and many ways to administer it ! I surely hope this is not left to some lay person !"

I am that lay person. I took three nugs of different strengths to a lady to try today, she will have to decide if one is good for her. I have no idea. Ya know?

Wh, i resemble that remark...good to see you.


----------



## Keef

Let me hit that Thang !-- Giggly join the attitude party !-- Don't know how it started but prohibition got to end !  Another thing !-- I ain't playing that -- Pay for the right to be legal, pay for the right to grow!-- In my mind it's no different than the old poll tax! -- If U can't afford it U can't play !---Pay for your RIGHTS ?-- Sorry ya 'll --Keef  don't roll that way !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--When it comes to weed you're  far from a lay person !-- More like a pioneer !-- It will be people like U who will have to teach those that follow !


----------



## Keef

We need a new word !-- ??????-- One who treats ailments with various forms and applications of marijuana!---


----------



## bozzo420

Giggy, I showed the VA my medical mj card. it's listed in my meds. they seem fine with it.


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, thanks for such kind words. Weed is good, nuff said....


----------



## Kraven

yea both my psych and my primary @ the VA know and endorse it, it has allowed me to back off some of the crazy meds....they are also in the lets do this camp.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> Giggy, I showed the VA my medical mj card. it's listed in my meds. they seem fine with it.



we can't even get med cards, that's the devil. we did take a step forward as we have carly's law where they can test cbd on seizures for some kids.


----------



## Keef

No cards around here !-- Plus they got a special task force down here !-- If they bust someone with anything other than bricked weed -- The case is turned over to them and they are task with tracking it back to the source !


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> yea both my psych and  my primary @ the VA know and endorse it, it has allowed me to back off some of the crazy meds....they are also in the lets do this camp.



   In the past year I have gotten off several heavy duty Meds. One Narcotic,all with the help of M.J. That my neurologist prescribed, Have to say the pharmaceuticals played a big roll. But they are scary.....


----------



## Keef

There is an industrial solvent call D.M.S.O.--They discovered that this solvent was extremely good at carrying other chemicals across the skin and into the circulatory system !-- D.M.S.O. is sometimes used today as a ointment today small percentages !-- I was concerned that an ointment made from cannabis  might contain some not so nice compounds that would enter the body through the skin !-- I'm rethinking this !--- There maybe some very helpful compounds carried across the skin to the blood!--- I have no intention of making  salve that would get U high !-- Wait let me check something!


----------



## mrcane

Pouring out,,  Up to early Maybe just smoke myself back to sleep...
  Any one  ...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Coffee and a Bowl by my fire.


----------



## yarddog

I've been wanting to get a wood stove. Grew up with them, nice to have in the winter.


----------



## giggy

morning cane, hopper and the rest. keeping the cherry lit. happy fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah its not real cold yet but I loves a wood fire on a cool morning with coffee and a bowl as the flames light bounces off the dark walls. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, on the second cup of coffee and have yet to spark up a bowl....tsk .....tsk....guess I will get right on that. I'm getting excited, gonna see the o'l hippy tomorrow morning and then he has invited me to meet a friend of his, so we are all cooking out tomorrow.....fixing to make some pretty potent brownies for the get together.


----------



## yarddog

I feel ya wh.  The simple things in life are the finest.   
Kraven, you are not living life like the average Texan.  How did you and the Hippie cross paths?   Ima try and recreate it, maybe I find an old stoner friend too.  Ha-ha


----------



## Kraven

Now YD that there is a long story....lol...lets just say I was hand picked and over time we just got really close. I have learned so much from him, and he is kind enough to let me have hands on training...and that my friend is like going to cannabis college.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven we should all have an OL Hippie to go visit.. Sounds like you two have quite a relationship.. I am sure that he looks fwd. to your visits also..Brownies?? who wouldn't??


----------



## bozzo420

At the cannabis cup a young kid come up and said " It's nice to see you old guys are coming around to pot"   I just laughed , I have not been without pot since 1968 lol
good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane

Bozzo Thats Great:laugh:


----------



## yarddog

Poor boy, he must think the world started when he was born.


----------



## bozzo420

News this morning.... New jersey high school will let students medicate on campus.     times they are a changing lol


----------



## Kraven

So got to looking at the slayer and saw where I needed to remove one more lower branch....it just became my second clone. Clone 1 is 6 days old and looking well, lets hope we can get them both clones and happy....super finicky plant......


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Not moving to fast but caps can take the edge off !-- Bozzo !-- Things are changing , not here yet but I see the light !-- Where's my pipe ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. TGIF. Still waiting for my car. The new computer took longer to arrive than anticipated. My son tells me its been snowing while they are trimming. They have trimmed 200 lbs so far. Another week or so and he will be home.
A friend of mine gets his meds thru the VA. He was in a motorcycle accident and they took his left leg just below the knee. The 1st time weed showed up in his piss test, they stopped his meds. He went into heavy withdraw. His situation is complicated by the fact that the nearest VA is in another State. He has gotten his mmj card from NJ and prescribed a non THC mmj substitute. He had been reducing his morphine needs by smoking and eating weed, but is now back to where he was. He was making good progress to getting back to life. He still hits the gym 6 days a week and swims 5 miles every day, but at 72 he is tired of all the opiates. VA is now OK with his use of mmj and no longer even test him for mmj. I have been working on some CBD hash, he is coming to visit after Thanksgiving and I will try it on him.


----------



## Keef

Just realized it was Friday the 13th. !-- The day in history when a church  sanctioned a hit on the Templars!-- Burned at the stake for trumped up charges!-- Very unlucky day for the Templars !-- Tortured to death in the name of Jesus !--  Yep! Times are changing!


----------



## bozzo420

this is not political.....but the first party to support repeal of all pot prohibition .........wins


----------



## Keef

Legal as lettuce and nothing less !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> this is not political.....but the first party to support repeal of all pot prohibition .........wins


 Trouble is, it'll probably be the same party that calls for total gun confiscation. I'll trade one felony for another. Guess I'm destined to be an outlaw for life.

We were medicating on campus back in '69, but they also had a dude doing ten long for two joints....


----------



## yarddog

Yeah that hippie.   I will never back down.   I'd rather die on my feet.


----------



## Keef

If U can't be true to yourself--What can U be true to ?--Keef likes his weed and I'm O.K. with that !--- Hippie where ya been ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Trouble is, it'll probably be the same party that calls for total gun confiscation. I'll trade one felony for another. Guess I'm destined to be an outlaw for life.
> 
> We were medicating on campus back in '69, but they also had a dude doing ten long for two joints....



What party would that be? Never heard a Bill for ALL GUNS to be confiscated by any party. That would be like saying your going to deport 12 million illegal immigrants. Lol
And I like political name,,,just aint gonna happen thats all.
BERNIE is the only one that would help our cause,,and maybe political name cause he knows money. As for Carson,,,just wear a big belt buckle. :rofl: And Hillary is just some of the same old crap as usall. So im for political name or Bernie. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
And ya cant be saying im being one sided,,,cause one is Blue and the other is Red.:hubba:


----------



## Keef

It's too late for gun control---Too many already out there !-- The problem we have now in my opinion is a congress that can not agree on anything !-- The President can only sign into law a bill or veto it !-- I don't remember many bills being signed into law lately !--


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 231960
 saw these just now.     I'm pretty sure I know a guy that has one!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Happy belated Veterans Day, thanks to all Vet for there service.  I was a Hippie are heart back in the late 1960 and 1970.  Flower child.  Against war.  Got preg. at 17 1970, got married, it was a shot gun wedding with my mother holding the shot gun.  One of the worst mistake of my life.  They change the law for drinking to 18 back in the day.  Use to buy cases of Strawberry Boone Farm wine.  Have all kind of parties.  Weed was flowing and the drink was sweet.  Got my coffee in one hand and ready to smoke one first bowl of the day.  Any one.:48:


----------



## mrcane

Yo Nes:48:


----------



## Keef

What Cane said !--


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, you are a lady???? I didn't know that!  I too was a flower child, passing out daisies on the first Earth day.1970..  I will join you for a bowl.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> What party would that be? Never heard a Bill for ALL GUNS to be confiscated by any party.


 
Nope, just the ones that the Second Amendment was written to protect. Haven't seen an amendment that insures your rights to hunt.

I'm with you, Nes. I was a flower child trying desperately to get the boys back home. If it wasn't for hippies, that black granite wall would be a mile long.


----------



## Keef

Rose that makes 2 of us !-- I didn't know Nes was a lady either!  I guess I should start reading peeps profile In a twist of fate -- I've ended up with a single Cindy 99 cross seed !-- Don't know who the day was but I'll start it with my next batch of seed !  Who knows ?


----------



## ness

That hit the spot.:tokie:  Ha, I was wondering about a stain that would be good to grow in GA.  Inside, short, I will not grow outside again.  To worried about :cop:  Since, i grow it right outside my back door.  Got me a police scanner want to know if there around or not.


----------



## Hippie420

Doesn't matter is Nes is a lady or a dude. Kindred sprits are kindred spirits!

Yep YD, that red one looks awfully familiar. She'll be cranking out bubble here in another month or so.


----------



## mrcane

Mane, I don't think it is ever going to stop raining here.....


----------



## ness

a :fly: lady, caught ya later.  Have a Hi day


----------



## Keef

Rose was talking about protesting the war!-- It was 1973 when I joined the army !-- U have to understand that it was my only way out of town!-- I saw the body count on the news every night !-- Figured that was my fate !-- Instead they sent me to Military Policemen school --- Let me discover weed and sent me to Korea!-- 2nd Infantry Division up in the mountains near North Korea!-- Longest party I ever attended! -- They had walk up windows at the pharmacies -- No prescription needed for anything !-- Thus started my pharmaceutical  journey! -- Weed was dirt cheap !  Went to the Korean police station one night to get a friend out of jail !-- He was busted with 7 kilos of nice weed!-- For $200 I got all charges dropped!-- And got half the weed back !-- Needless to say I never wanted for weed ! Eventually they had to escort me out the country!-- Told them I changed my mind --I was just gonna stay! They said No !-- The guard made sure I made the flight !--


----------



## Keef

Only time I ever been banned from a whole country !--


----------



## yarddog

Nes, I always think of Nintendo Entertainment System.  Showing my lack of age.   
I did a few weeks of od grow, not for me!   I saved up and built a grow cabinet, then another.   I'll never go outdoor until its legal.


----------



## mrcane

So speaking of growing outside can not wait till spring..
   I just need to finish by aug. sept. trying to plan a trip to Italy, to see my son...
 Just noticed on my new MMJ authorization, the doc states how many plants you are allowed, starting July,2016, Max 4 plants unless doc says otherwise, up to 15 max.. He gave me the max.. Nice Man.....So I will feel pretty safe here..


----------



## Rosebud

IS THAT TRUE????? You can get the doc to write for 15????THANK YOU!!! I had no idea. 

Um, Keef or anyone, so when you eat raw cannabis that has not been decarbed you don't get high right? My bf doesn't smoke she has eaten it twice and had a nightmare trip each time... So she had crohns and I was thinking i could take a plant over for her to just keep alive so she can eat the leaves... Blender, green drink? Capsules? Talk to me please.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> IS THAT TRUE????? You can get the doc to write for 15????THANK YOU!!! I had no idea.
> 
> Um, Keef or anyone, so when you eat raw cannabis that has not been decarbed you don't get high right? My bf doesn't smoke she has eaten it twice and had a nightmare trip each time... So she had crohns and I was thinking i could take a plant over for her to just keep alive so she can eat the leaves... Blender, green drink? Capsules? Talk to me please.



 Yep Rose it is at the bottom of the new state MMJ authorization form,it is optional;  Doc can recommend up to 15 plants.... I guess by july there will be only one type of Authorization paper allowed, Is a state form.No more prescriptions Ect. 
   Note: this provision applies only after July 1 2016, and requires the patient and designated provider, if any, to be entered into the medical marijuana authorization database and hold a recognition card.

They want us to register also??


----------



## Rosebud

Yes,  no i don't want to be on the list that regulates from planting to smoking with a bar code.  My rec is up in July.. sounds like there won't be anymore pot docs after that? Sheesh.  I am glad you got yours for 15. That is awesome.


----------



## mrcane

Who knows what they will come up with,... :confused2:
  No matter what, I will be growing enough for mom & I....


----------



## yarddog

Yeah mrcane, that's me.    I stay under radar.   Wont be selling, if anything may give a select few people some smoke every  now and then.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Yes U can get high eating raw that hasn't been decarbed!-- Decarbing just turns the THCa  and CBDA into the active form !-- Sounds like she had a Hippie dose instead of a uninitiated dose !-- I dry anything with some sugar on it in the oven if it's green and then decarb it by leaving it in an additional 30 minutes-- Run it thru a screen --Pack it into caps and figure out the dose for the batch!-- Rose she just got to big a dose!-- Talk her into half what she had!--


----------



## Keef

At least 60 dead in Paris terror attack !-- This is the world we live in !-- I need more bullets !--


----------



## Hippie420

How'd ya like to be a French citizen and have one or more of those animals kick your door in with only a lump of cheese or a wine bottle to defend yourself with?
No thanks!


----------



## Kraven

Wohooo made brownies for my hippy friends....tomorrow gonna rock their world at the weekly saturday morning "safety meeting"    The o'l hippie has one of his friends coming in....see the magic happen...hahahaha I made thread. My first time ever telling anyone how I do it....hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## Keef

Not a fun thought Hippie!-- I think they need to take that "Draw a picture of Mohommed" thing they used in Garland Texas on the road !-- They didn't even get inside ! -- I draw a nasty picture!-- Come get U some !--


----------



## Rosebud

So sad and horrible. Paris.

Kraven, i will go look at the brownies.

smoking some nurse larry the medicine woman pheno, man i like this stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> How'd ya like to be a French citizen and have one or more of those animals kick your door in with only a lump of cheese or a wine bottle to defend yourself with?
> No thanks!


I wouldnt want to be any citizen getten my *** blowed off by some morons no matter where I lived. Most those ppl wouldnt have stood a chance,,,gun or no gun. When COWARDS want to sneak up and put a bullet in your ***,,they will,,and no gun is gonna do YOU any good. These Basterds or pieces of **** COWARDS,,and your weapon when in its holster while your eating is not gonna save your ***.
Guns are awesome,,and so is your right to bare them,,but they can not always save your ***. SOLDIERS CARRY WEAPONS AND DIE EVERYDAY by the hands of COWARDS.


----------



## Keef

They want to die for they god -- I think we should assist them! --Cluster bombs -- Arc light strikes-- We got some left over napalm I bet !-- Religion !-- What is it good for ?-- War ?


----------



## WeedHopper

All Wars are because of Religion,,even amongst family,,one way or the other.


----------



## Keef

Funny how if U put up a sign saying "Wet Paint" how many will have to touch it to find out for themselves but if U tell them there is a magic eye in the sky that controls all ---many will believe it !


----------



## mrcane

Just got a F.B. message from my son he is in Paris this week at a photo show.they were in a restaurant just down the street from the theatre, when the ****hit the fan.They got the **** out of there. At friends house safe...
  They have been living in Italy couple years now she teaches he is a photographer.. Worry...


----------



## yarddog

Got back from a friends house.   It's nice to have a friend that smokes.  Shared a few bowls, had a fire going.    I split so I could tend the girls before lights out.   I can't pull the all nighters anymore.   Snapped this at a red light.View attachment 231986
 It's not my style at all, and I  despise the H2.   But I have to admit, this thing looked sharp.


----------



## Keef

The world ain't big as it used to be !-- Glad your son is O.K. Cane !--


----------



## yarddog

Wow, somehow missed the Paris stuff.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> All Wars are because of Religion,,even amongst family,,one way or the other.


 Money first, then religion, imho.


----------



## Hippie420

Yes Cain, I'm glad for you. Spooky $hit out there.

I'm with you Dog. It looks cool, but I wouldn't want one.

Had a dude I worked with that was a Jeep freak. Had a bumper sticker that said, "If I wanted a Hummer, I'd ask your sister."


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> Money first, then religion, imho.


It all boils down to greed.    Greed in different forms.


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,,Religion is all about Money,,so yes you are correct,,they are the same,,,worshipped by many..


----------



## Kraven

I licked the spoon and the bowl and now I'm crippled


----------



## Hippie420

That's my favorite kind of being cripple! Self inflicted zombification....


----------



## Keef

God told me to tell U guys-- U post to send me all your weed!-- He'll have further I instructions later ! If U don't believe me ask him !-- Phone # is BR-549!


----------



## mrcane

Hey,Thanks all, is a scary world out there.. Now he gota get outa there & back to Italy.. And we was thinkin to go over for a visit.?? Them Italians smoke weed??


----------



## yarddog

I ain't leaving the country.    Not a chance.   With all the ** anymore


----------



## mrcane

Kraven love the brownie recipe... can't wait to try cooking some oil down... Did some butter today will make some cookies tomorrow... Have a Fun day with the Ol Hippie..  Crippled..... I Love it


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Lol,,,,Religion is all about Money,,so yes you are correct,,they are the same,,,worshipped by many..


 I'm just a broke atheist. Guess you can't get much safer than that!


----------



## Keef

Hippie U mean heavily armed Old Fart bubble master with attitude ?


----------



## mrcane

Man 19:30 and still a few of us ol farts around..


----------



## Keef

19:30 ?-- Cane we do civilian time round here !---It's 9:30 central time here !--- I got a nap today !-- Was gonna get high when I realized I already was !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

LOL Keef, I came in from smoking a joint outside, made a cup of coffee, sat down at my desk and started to pack the bubbler.

The "Roach-fingers" stench from my hands reminded me I just toked...

I LOLed, hit it once anyway and went on.

after about 2pm, its a loosing battle.  I can smoke more but its never going to get me as lit as in the morning... but I try anyway
(that's when a kief/hash hit or 2 really kicks over-drive in)
[interstellar?]

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, really glad your son is ok.  So glad.

Jo, i about to have a bit a hash and it is excessive. I don't need it... just  a little nightcap.

Have a good night ya'll, peace.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks  Rose!!!!  I am Super glad that they are safe....


Here we Are, Rose says nightcap... 

    :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like we're all doing bubble tonight. Fine minds think alike!


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> I'm just a broke atheist. Guess you can't get much safer than that!



That makes two of us.lol


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to get stoned, coffee is brewing. i'm gonna go catch up my pot farm game. check back in a bit.


----------



## Kraven

Morning giggy, OFC...up and getting ready to go visit with some hippy's


----------



## giggy

hopper made it in before i but left the door open so i had a puff.


----------



## giggy

we got a heavy frost this morn. global warming at it's best. we are supposed to have a wet winter.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Giggly I got to get to the hardware store and get the last few things I need to get my seed starting area up and running!-- Kraven relax and enjoy the company !-- Delivery man brought me  new grow room fan some bubbler tubing and some other grow stuff yesterday !-- I want to begin starting some seed from different varieties! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Good morning Potheads,,,its coffee and a Blue Dream puff puff for me. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Time to Bake, Wake? Still raining here...
  No word from The kids in Paris yet this am...


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps.

It's a new day, and I am glad. 

Cane, thinking of your son and all the others. 

I put a papaya and a nurse larry to reveg  in their big 15 gallon pots in the bedroom under T5's and they are all ready doing their thing. YAY. I will be able to take a clone  in another couple of weeks or so. That is much faster then before. The big pots are a pain to move, but they sure don't need watered very often. ha.  
Now company is coming next weekend so need to move those babies... yikes. They are in the guest room under 24 hour light...not great to sleep in...

Looks like i will be cloning other stuff today too. A farmers work is never done, even in the winter.

Kraven, tell my friend hi.

WH, blue dream... OK! I will join you. have a bit of blue dream hash, a gift. lets do this.


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## mrcane

Yep :48:


----------



## mrcane

Rose ,Thanks for the thoughts.... .You are a busy Lady...

With this weather don't think that my solar is going to get installed till spring.. Thinking might start up the room got these 5 papaya seeds to play with.. Just worried about temps the room 3x4x8 sits in the corner of my unheated garage.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, you can't stay away from an active grow for very long!!!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, no kidding. I wish there was an easier way..ha  But if you have genetics you love, what ya gonna do? Don't want to lose them... I hope you have pot really soon.

Cane, we put a small heater in the shed for the winter, would that be something you could do? We have it come on if it gets under 65.  But with the lights it doesn't run much.


----------



## mrcane

Yes Rose, That's what I was thinking.room is insulated,I will insulate the floor {cold slab}
  get one of those ceramic heaters, and go for it... You don't know,if you don't grow!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

WH, thanks a lot, now I am too stoned to do anything. I know you didn't force me to "keep that hash going" but i am ridiculously stoned for 8:15 am. Just saying.... now whats a girl to do....

Where's Keef, he knows about being too stoned.


----------



## yarddog

Keef usually disappears when he gets too high.   
Me and my friend are headed out today to start bush hogging a dirt bike track.    My father's land was logged last year.   It's a rabbit haven with all the brambles and Brier patches.    We just going to cut down a course through the woods.  Should be able to get a good size, got 46 acres to cut through.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow have fun YD!


----------



## mrcane

Y.D.Sounds like a fun Project... Haven't ridin for over 30 yrs...


----------



## Keef

Keef got up at about 6am had some coffee took some caps smoked some got sleepy and was back in bed by 8!-- So I'm doing the wake and bake all over again !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Peeps.
> 
> It's a new day, and I am glad.
> 
> Kraven, tell my friend hi.




Mahn what a hoot, got to see the o'l hippy and meet one of his friends. Wow we smoked alot of pot


----------



## Keef

Good for U Kraven!-- Hey Rose!-- Since I run year round I'd offer to winter a cut for U but I'm also in Texas and something could happen !-- It is illegal !-- I'd feel horrible if I lost someone else's genetics!-- -- Giggly , and Dog are setting up a continuous grow and Kraven runs 365 !-- Maybe next year we can winter some bloodlines!-- I've got a cut from Trips my male, happily vegging  away with my girls ! When I can set up the spare room as bloom and finally  have an true veg area things gonna work much better!  When it comes to cloning verses seed I just think if U have a girl keep it ! No need to sex and U know what U got !


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon: OFC Kraven happie you had a fun day.

Wishing all a fun and happie day.  

Not, much happen at my homestead, :bongin::48::bongin: Got to finishing up jar the last of my weed. :icon_smile:

Kraven ? What do you think about burping jar twice a day for first week, than once a day for a week than ok to store?  And, can you think of a seed that is good to grow in GA that does not get to high?

Cane really hope your son is ok.  Is he coming home?

Rosebud, lets pass the :bong2:


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Y.D.Sounds like a fun Project... Haven't ridin for over 30 yrs...


 Been a tad longer than that for me. Used to love the dirt squirts. Finally moved into a place I could have an honest-to-gawd moto x course, and the back just ain't willin'.

Visualized it as soon as I moved here. Straight shot down the east side of the property to a 20' drop with airtime, a quick right or your in the creek on touchdown, a shot through the woods, follow the claybanks on the west side, up a steep bank that gets you more airtime, and then bat outta hell back to the east side. Repeat as necessary.

First think a woods rider does when he buys a new bike is to pull the grips and controls, hack three to four inches off  each side of the bars, and reinstall the goodies. Fits between the trees at 60 a lot easier....

Nes, that's what I do. I'll also pop the top every month or so and take a whiff to make sure there's no mold going on.


----------



## ness

Thanks Hippie, I'm getting ready to feed the kitten, they are doing just fine.


----------



## Keef

Hippie, Nes -- Morning!--  Nes U only grow outside?-- Ga. ?--- an indica or indica heavy hybrid is what U want !-- A fast finisher like AK 47 ?-- or a mold resistant variety like Bozzo's --Holland's Hope !-- The rain will get U in fall if U run sativa's and you'll get moldy bud!-- Start them inside and sex them before moving outside in the spring!


----------



## ness

Thanks Keef.  :48:


----------



## Keef

Nes-- It's  the law !-- I have to ask-- U wouldn't happen to know a Canadian pot farmer with all his papers and stuff do U ?--


----------



## ness

Keef, no, I don't know any C pot farmer.  I'm more like a hermit, and don't know to much of anything, well, I am learning.  Going to give it another try in the spring.  Just got a movie from Netflix, going to get stoned and sit back and take it easy:beatnik:


----------



## Keef

Nes when U get a chance go over to Seedfinder.com and pick U out a variety !-- If U worried about buying seed --They seem to always get through !-- I've ordered seed from Europe twice -- No problem but take about 3 weeks !-- U should clean out a closet or get a big box for the corner !-- That AK -47 I mentioned is fast Start the seed and veg for 6 weeks or so and flip the lights to 12/12 and 47 days later U harvest !  Be good experience ! The peeps here can walk U thru an indoor grow !--


----------



## umbra

up at 6am had NCH bring in his crew to trim. my son called and told me about a musician he met at my friend's place. not many kids his age are into the Dead, so it was a big deal for him. looks like everything is sold including the trim and it's not bagged yet.


----------



## Kraven

Thats got to be a good feeling umbra,money still on the tree


----------



## Hippie420

Never mind seedfinder. I've got a bunch o' seeds that I know will have time to finish in Georgia. They finished here in the Great White North!


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear you're getting paid for your efforts, Umbra. 
Between the cops, rippers, and morons at the dispensaries, you deserve a little happiness.


----------



## mrcane

Must feel good Umbra...by the way how's the car doing? Computer?
  Nes No my son lives in Italy right now.Hopefuly they are back home. No word Today.. 
 Ya Hippie my body gave up long ago for dirt riding..Sure was fun but paying for some of that fun now...


----------



## yarddog

My wife and I are watching a friends kids for a few hours.    I went outside and burned a bowl in the car.    Later on, the wild one said I smelled good.   He is bad, about 5 years old. laser sharp , blue blazing eyes.    Yiu can take one look at him and tell he is bad as they get.   WIDE OPEN!   Reminds me of myself at that age.


----------



## mrcane

Just made up some chocolate chip cookies with some butter I made up yesterday.
 Taste a little green but eat a couple and the muscles are relaxing..Nice!!


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, they say mj loves that Georgia sun.   I would be to afraid to run an od here.   It just takes that one chopper to spot you and its all over cept for the time you'll be doing.    Not worth it!!!  

I love dirt, but I don't ride near as hard as some.  It will be great to have a place to ride.  Hippie, yiu described that course so well, I could visualize it as I read it.    Sounds like you have a much more diverse terrain than I.    E
   I hope to finish my ninja 250 track bike this winter.    I've been wanting to run road course for a few years now.


----------



## mrcane

A nice Rosemary, Garlic Focaccia  And some special cookies... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-8.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Makes my quarter pounder and fries pale in comparison.

Yeah Dog, I used to ride with some of the greats. Wasn't near their level, but I stayed up with 'em! Every damn one of 'em were stoners. We'd burn a few and hit the trails. I won't mention any names 'cuz I think that's flat out rude, but go back 40+ years ago and I'll bet you watched the same dudes on Wild World of Sports. Not a snob or an elitist in the bunch, either. Just some guys that liked to get high and made a living doing what they loved.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Umbra !-- Gonna have any production numbers?-- Dog indoor grow is the way in the south !-- Cane nice Edibles !-- is the bread electric too ?-- I'm nursing a buzz and watching Will Ferrell in The Land of the Lost !-- So funny !


----------



## Kraven

Wow today has been blurry, Hippy safety meeting @ 9a to kick off the day after wake and bake, which of course is repeated an much magnified at the safety meeting. Pop a few brownies when i get back home and decide what I'm gonna do today.....sleep for three hours, finally get up with a pot hangover...so you know a few more bowls and that has brought me to here....whew the o'l hippy's play HARD. Nice cookies Cane,hope they hit like a brick from space


----------



## mrcane

No,Keef the bread is just Rosemary Garlic,,But the Cookies seem, pretty darn good..
   I just love a good Safety Meeting 9;00am early meeting...


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie -- Can U pop a wheelie on that Vespa -- Cement mixer is red -- Guess what color the Vespa is ?-- The wife just ordered me a stainless steel smoker !-- I'm excited !-- brisket ribs chicken turkey --I put a smoke ring on it !-- Miss our old bread machine !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man that focaccia looks wonderful, i think i can smell it. 

Hippie, i too could visualize your track.. You must be a very good writer cause i don't know a thing about bikes except I drove one in the 60's into a barb wire fence. I got better.

Umbra, well we can all take a deep breath. SO happy for you. Awesome first one outta the gate.  I would like you to give nch a hug for me but that might be awkward, so give him a pat on the back for me.  you know guys stuff..

Smoking the best pheno of nurse larry i have ever had.. It is medicine woman back. Man i love this stuff. excuse me if i am repeating myself, I am a stoner.


----------



## Kraven

Hi Rose


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--U get high almost as much as me !-- U were talking about in the future having to grow weed that was Barcode from seedling through consumption ?-- We need to teach U to think more like an Outlaw!--I don 't think they can make a device for tracking weed that can't be beaten !-- They say I can only have 4 or whatever --- I replicate the tagging device and have one tag that produces 25--100 lbs!-- They made us what we are and now they got to deal with it !-- Be easier just to let us grow !-- Cause grow we will !


----------



## mrcane

Mane, Those cookies are GOOD!! :stoned:


----------



## Kraven

Nice


----------



## yarddog

http://youtu.be/X-UyGo41LD4


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Kraven. So glad you had fun with the hippies.  

Keef, i am already an outlaw. I put 5 one gallon pots in the shed under led. Took clones. Two big plants revegging.  Oh Keef, i only get high when i am awake. That's all.

Congrats on the cookies mrcane.

I think i better go to bed now... Wee upi guyus o mtp ,prommorning.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> I think i better go to bed now... Wee upi guyus o mtp ,prommorning.




I think i better go to bed now too..... or back away from the pipe....


----------



## mrcane

Yep been a long day....
   All  :48:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes when U get a chance go over to Seedfinder.com and pick U out a variety !-- If U worried about buying seed --They seem to always get through !-- I've ordered seed from Europe twice -- No problem but take about 3 weeks !-- U should clean out a closet or get a big box for the corner !-- That AK -47 I mentioned is fast Start the seed and veg for 6 weeks or so and flip the lights to 12/12 and 47 days later U harvest !  Be good experience ! The peeps here can walk U thru an indoor grow !--



Thank you, Keef, got my spare bathroom set up for a grow room, but it needs allot of work, which, I plan on working on through the winter months.  Post office got my seeds one year, sent me a note saying, I can not bring seeds into the US.  I can't remember where, I pick them up at.  Had, it wrote down, but can find my paper.


----------



## ness

Got a Dr. appointment Dec 14th, got to stop smoking.  They sometime throw a piss test my way, I never know when it coming.  Anyone have a detox recipe for me Thank You and good night.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been watching some history on TV; should be getting sleepy soon. It's been a few days. Trying to catch up to you guys.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to wake your lazy a$$e$ up and get motivated. so it is WAKE AND BAKE time. having a bowl of ghost train haze.


----------



## giggy

now even better with a cup of good dark strong coffee.


----------



## Kraven

Nice giggy, I'll join you in a cup of coffee and some GTH #9. It's been curing now a little over a month and it's now coming into it's own.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## giggy

morning krav and keef, time for another bowl.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

damn y'all are EARLY risers 
eastern time zone and I'm still hour(s) late LOL

no haze here but some Chucky's Bride should help the wake in wake-n-bake
well, that and COFFEE!!!
:48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.    :48:


----------



## giggy

morning joe and cane. joe i'm central time.


----------



## Joe420Camel

I know!
so if I get up @ 6am  (phhht lol just laid down @ 3am) 
it's 5am for you

I get an hour head start and I still can't win the race 
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning each of you! Coffee, no smoke yet.. still a little pot hangover.


----------



## yarddog

Morning all!    Thinking about a bowl, my cat is on my lap, and I'd hate to disturb him.    They love pot leaves.  Not sure if it will hurt them, so I keep them away from them. Wow, that was a lot of "them" in one sentence


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning Rose, Sun might shine here today...Lots of fresh snow up high...


----------



## mrcane

Y.d.   :48:


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Yes wake n bake. Chiesel and a cup of that kopi luwak coffee. Been raining most of the night and into the morning. I actually see grass starting to break thru.


----------



## giggy

morning rose and dog.

joe you might could have but the ol lady and i passed out about 7:30 last night.


----------



## giggy

morning umbra.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Umbra.. Wondering how that car made it??


----------



## mrcane

I gotta get my A in G head to Seattle pick me up a new fly rod....:banana:


----------



## yarddog

I'm just going to hit the road and drive today.   Me and the wifey, the Dane likes to go.   We just hit two lane, and put ours noses in the wind.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, good morning ready for wake and  bake, got all the spammers deleted, they really need to get a life.

Cane, i just checked on Snoqualmie Pass and you are right, a bit of snow with more coming.. Our kids have to come over next week for a funeral I hope the road is ok then.  Boy we need the snow, it is awesome, hope we get a big snow pack.

Good Morning Giggy, keef, umbra, Kraven, anyone i missed. Hippie needs to get up. 
Having a little I cookies this morning. 

What is on your list today? Relaxing?  getting stoned? hmm


----------



## Keef

Weather is oppressive !--High humidity and no wind !--Got me dragging !-- Got some pharming to do but I got all the prep work done !-- Still haven't went pick up supplies for a seed starting area !-- Umbra I'm gonna have to cut my back yard again soon !-- Wish it would quit growing already !-- I think another cup of coffee and another toke or 2!-- I be alright !


----------



## mrcane

Rose thanks for the reminder "cookies" my fishing mentor will love them..Both him & his wife having trouble sleeping,in their 70s,,gottem some candies also...


----------



## Hippie420

I'm up, Rose. Not bright eyed and bushy tailed, but up.

Got a fairly warm and beautifully sunny day here, and I can't afford to waste it.

Dog, when I was a lad, I had a cat that loved weed. I used to hide my bag in the underwear drawer, knowing Mom never went near it since I started going commando.

Came home from school one day and noticed the drawer opened slightly. As I got closer, I see a striped tail sticking out of it. Sure as hell, the cat had pawed the drawer open enough to squeeze inside and was visibly zoned, and my weed was strewn about all over my whitey tighties. He preferred hash to weed, which I found out on another occasion.
Damn stoner cat! If it wasn't under lock & key, he'd have it.


----------



## yarddog

I smoked some of my bud at 5 weeks.    Already a better high than the mid I been buying


----------



## yarddog

Man, my body is so numb....     I might die when I smoke this bud when its harvested and cured.


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats YD!  Save some to harvest.


----------



## ness

Good afternoon, OFC.  Does anyone have a Detox recipe got to see the Dr. and sometime they give me a piss test, so, I was wondering if I get a few ideas about Detox. May, I pass one around:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know about detoxing for a test, my friend uses fake pee. She buys it on line.  I can ask her which one she uses if you want.


----------



## ness

Hi Rosebud, the nurse watches me.:headbang:


----------



## ness

I heard it take a month to go out (weed) of your system.


----------



## ness

I'm still coffee in one hand and a pipe in the other.  Bad girl.  I don't know what they would do to me if they fine drugs in my system.


----------



## ness

I am on Disability, SSI, Would they screw with that. I don't know.  Think I'll smoke the :bong2::bump:it your way Rosebud.


----------



## Kraven

Sadly it can take up to 100 days to clear your system, it is a complex metabolic process where your being tested for the the metabolites and not the drug. The cut off is 50nl, you cant water your sample down too much because that changes the chemistry of your urine, it lowers the specific gravity and changes the BUN / Creatin Ratio so they know you just drank tons of water. Your best bet is to exercise regularly , drink plenty of fluids and the the day of the test don't drop your first sample, wait till about mid day when your system is concentrating on other metabolic things...good luck.


----------



## Keef

Plain and simple -- U have to cheat !-- They got great freeze dried urine online !--Wear a long skirt !-- There is only one situation where it is extremely difficult to beat the test !-- That is if your Doc is at a pain clinic or if U on pain med !-- They expect to see the drugs they give U and nothing less !-- A dirty drug screen and they cut off your narcotics --No stepping down !-- Only way to beat that is to have a supply of your own urine with only what they give U in it !--  U pack it everytime U go to the Dr.!---Cheated on 2 drug screens a year for 7 years before I got sloppy !


----------



## WeedHopper

Sitting in my Hotel Room in Hot Springs Arkansas. Love the scenery. Just smoked a bowl in the Bath Room by the vent. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Way to go Y.D. .... 
    All those years @ work, too many P-test. Never flunked one, never had to cheat.. Worked 6 months Yr. High the rest would clean out for a month never had a problem..
   Now I high all the time..


----------



## ness

Thank you, Kraven and Keef.  Have a good evening.  I be :tokie: just one more night.


----------



## yarddog

Feels like your hiding from your parents again don't it weedhopper.


----------



## Hippie420

Nes, I can't see 'em cutting off your benefits because of weed. If that was the case, three quarters of Flint and half the state would lose out.
Disabled is disabled. Now, if it was a case like Keef's, the doc might pull your pain meds, but I doubt you need that poison anyhoo. Keef would tell ya that weed works better than the opiates do, and it isn't addicting., 

From 1967-1994 I smoked every day, sometimes all day. I quit when the pullet became aware of the world and didn't start back up 'til four years ago. Quit cold turkey. No withdrawals, no nothing. I have to laugh when I hear people that SHOULD know better say that pot is addicting. Physically, no. Psychologically, maybe to some. Psychologically, I'm addicted to cable TV, my truck, etc. If the cable goes out, I'm pissed. If the truck doesn't start, I'm pissed.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, i hate to be a bearer of bad news but my neighbor wasn't clean after 35 days of being clean. They watch you pee? OH dear.. Tell her you can't go with her watching?  Oh dear again.


----------



## mrcane

Never had any problem with stopping weed cold turkey.. Quit a s*** load of drugs, booze Ect.  Worse thing was quitting tobacco!! Hell...


----------



## Keef

Quit smoking cigs but replaced it with a nicotine e-cig !-- Almost died from cold turkey withdrawals getting off morphine !-- Not smoking weed ?-- Only if I'm out !--


----------



## yarddog

Fixing to cook up a batch of chicken and rice.     Fourth generation family recipe.  You know its good!

Edit, third gen, not fourth.   Added up on my fingers and must a got crossed up.  Can't even count to three.  Dang


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Feels like your hiding from your parents again don't it weedhopper.


How did you know,,,lol.


----------



## mrcane

420  What?

         :48:


----------



## Keef

Errr!-- I forgot !--Don't be pretending it ain't happened to U !--


----------



## Kraven

Evenin all you stoners! I'm about two bowls in on the ChemD x Cherry Fuel...I'm not feelin any pain. I hope everybody weekend was good.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ready to go kick this jobs *** for the next couple days and get back home.:chuck:


----------



## Rosebud

Watching football w/ mr rb, we are losing so I thought i would leave the room. They usually score when i leave.

WH, hurry home.


----------



## Hippie420

Finished watching Walking Dead while I made a big ole pot of fifteen bean & ham soup. House sure smells nice. That bowl of bubble I've been hittin' smells nice, too.

Rose, I used to work with a kid that could pass a piss test after smoking the day before. Little bastard was so skinny, the crew called him "Crack Head". He wasn't, but he damn sure was a pot head. He always took a whiz as soon as he got to the clinic, but managed to give 'em enough to satisfy 'em. Don't know how he did it, but it happened.


----------



## Rosebud

That is amazing Hippie.. is that a hyper metabolism or what... My neighbor gave up after 35 days.. lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. oh happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy it's monday. hope everybody has their wake and bake on and coffee too. peace


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc.   I bailed on work today.  Called in sick.   I've never done this before.   But today, I'm going to do yard and home chores and just relax.


----------



## Keef

Dog back in the day when I was working as a production welder I called in sick to go fishing !-- We were having a good time chasing fish with a net as they swam across a flooded road !-- Good times !-- I was hauling a fish back to the cooler and who was standing there but my boss !-- Busted !!-- I walked right up and ask what he was gonna he was doing here ?--I ask-- U gonna tell them me and U was fishing ?  Did not get fired and the incident was never mentioned !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.    Monday Morn. Baking just fine, some Jack Herer & some chai tea


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hippie's story of his cat eating weed reminded me of when I was 14 or 15, my mother went thru my stuff and I felt like she was invading my privacy. I knew she was looking for weed or any other drugs, so I made up a bag of tea and oregano and put it in my sock drawer. Couple of days later, my mother says to me, I don't know where you get your weed, but I had it analyzed and you got ripped off. I couldn't stop laughing.
Hey Cane, we grew out some Jack Herer this grow and it is sooooo sativa and so strong. When NCH can't finish the joint, it is above average, lol.


----------



## mrcane

Yep Umbra Loving this Jack H. wish that I did grow it out. Is dispensary smoke.. they did a nice job. being i think 80% sativa great day smoke and it doesn't Jack me up...


----------



## Keef

I don't get to talk about all the weed available to me !-- If I don't grow it --I ain't smoking Jack !-- Sativa ?--Indica ?-- I got my Widow , T.E. right now and I'm happy as hell!-- it's  that or brickweed !-- Our time will come my southern brothers and sisters !-- --


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, come out, come out, where ever you are! Is Bambi's back straps in the pan with sautéed onions?

A friend gave me a clone of Jack Herer a few years back. I somehow managed to kill it. Sounds like it would have been a keeper.

Umbra, you mentioning an invasion of privacy reminded me of something I did back 26 years ago that I kind of regret. I was living in the old neighborhood where no one locked their vehicles and half of 'em didn't even lock their houses.
I usually had a roach or two in my ashtray left over from the trip home from work. Some mornings I got lazy and didn't roll a traveler, so I'd take a couple of tokes off of yesterday's roach to knock the edge off.
I started noticing that the roaches were disappearing. I deliberately left one in a specific area in the ashtray and it was gone next morning. I started locking the truck, but between the beer and buds, I often forgot.

One morning, the little bastards had dumped the ashtray full of cigarette butts and ashes in my front seat to make it easier to find the roaches. The last straw was when they stole the ashtray. I replaced it, pulled the tobacco out of a couple of butts, rolled a joint with the nasty tobacco with Drano mixed in, ripped the joint in half, singed the end with my lighter, and chucked it in the ashtray.

It was gone the next morning, but the little rippers never came back for another. I'm hoping it just screwed up their taste buds for awhile and didn't cause any permanent harm. I hate thieves, but kids will be kids. If I had it to do over, I'd substitute a dog turd for the Drano.


----------



## mrcane

Put  2" foam & plywood down on the floor of my grow area {inside unheated garage}
  Looking for a good little heater and I will fire up the second grow.. Have 5 fem papaya seeds.  Area is only 3'x4'x8'  600w dimmable switchable ballast & hood with plenty air.
 Question is how many of the seeds should I try to pop..???


----------



## Keef

Cane U got one of those warming mats for starting seed ?-- I been reminiscing this morning !-- When I stumbled upon Hippie , Yoop , Bozzo and the guys at that other place -- I was the only one from the south or prohibition state !-- They was always telling me to be careful and stuff !-- It was great when we came to MP and found some others in my position!-- When prohibition ends we gonna be ahead of the pack !-- Everyone and they mother gonna say they been growing weed forever !-- We not gonna have to talk the talk !- We be walking the walk !-- Sooner or later the world gonna mess up and let me lay hands on one of these legends U only hear about like UBC Chemo!-- Then it's  too late !


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, you gave them kids a life lesson.   Maybe it changed their outlook on life.   
I've seen a cig rolled with pepper before.    Special made for a man with sticky fingers.     No problems after that.


----------



## Keef

I got a question for the peeps in the free states!-- If U cross from one free state into another where U have no card -- Can U get into trouble !--- I know one thing for sure !-- Don't be coming to Texas think your card wl be treated as a joke !-- Yo a$$ goes to jail !-- It's  not right U know ? --


----------



## umbra

I think CO is honoring other state's mmj cards. The only other place I know for a fact that will take your mmj card is...Jamaica. Yah mon


----------



## mrcane

Keef,No mat, I do have a steam room that has a steam gen. in a closet,last time I just put the little pots on top of the gen bang three days they popped... It stays nice & warm..
 Just picked up a ceramic heater, Mrs.C. & I going out to the coast for t.day week camping,  then I think We will get started,,


----------



## Keef

Irie !-- Over proof rum and that Ganga pushed me off the cliff at Rick's !!-- Musta fell for 15 minutes !-- Wasted a perfectly good buzz!-- I knew it was bad when I surfaced and everyone was wincing and saying woo !!--


----------



## yarddog

Took a ride,   still on the ride actually.  I've been 134 miles and it ain't dark yet.    Nothing but dirt, a couple bowls and some Jack D.    I needed to clear my head.    Done dropped the bike in a few water puddles.   I'm about nasty.  Muddy, but I'm starting to feel like a human being again.  
 It's been a roller coaster day.     Glad they don't come around too often.   Silence, and nature always puts me at ease.


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a bowl sitting on a ledge, over looking this.  View attachment 232023
  its a sore on the earth, but at the same time, beauty can be found.


----------



## umbra

So Keef I looked up about what states accept out of state recommendations. I was surprised.
https://www.leafly.com/news/health/which-us-states-accept-out-of-state-medical-marijuana-authorizati


----------



## Keef

Pizza Dude !-- Umbra that is surprising !-- I figured they wouldn't recognize any but their own !--


----------



## mrcane

Any one Alive?? pretty quiet round here....
   Oh well:joint4:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Peeps.
> 
> It's a new day, and I am glad.
> 
> Cane, thinking of your son and all the others.
> 
> I put a papaya and a nurse larry to reveg  in their big 15 gallon pots in the bedroom under T5's and they are all ready doing their thing. YAY. I will be able to take a clone  in another couple of weeks or so. That is much faster then before. The big pots are a pain to move, but they sure don't need watered very often. ha.
> Now company is coming next weekend so need to move those babies... yikes. They are in the guest room under 24 hour light...not great to sleep in...
> 
> Looks like i will be cloning other stuff today too. A farmers work is never done, even in the winter.
> 
> Kraven, tell my friend hi.
> 
> WH, blue dream... OK! I will join you. have a bit of blue dream hash, a gift. lets do this.



Yum, Papaya!


----------



## DirtyDiana

nes said:


> Good afternoon, OFC.  Does anyone have a Detox recipe got to see the Dr. and sometime they give me a piss test, so, I was wondering if I get a few ideas about Detox. May, I pass one around:48:



The only way to pass is by using a clean pee substitute. I get mine from urea.com


----------



## DirtyDiana

nes said:


> Hi Rosebud, the nurse watches me.:headbang:



With a little creativity you can pee right in front of the nurse using your clean sample.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sleep, perchance to dream........


----------



## yarddog

Uh,    this is why I don't drink whiskey.  Felt great yesterday.


----------



## giggy

morning dog and the rest. dog did you check them links? had me a bowl and coffee is almost done. yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I hate a hangover and I used to have them bad !-- Had to just quit drinking there was no slow down don't drink so much!-- I have a problem with math when I drink -- After a few I can 't count anymore !!--- D.D. -- swoops in again !-- Like a bad penny -- Just keeps coming back !--  We bout to get a storm --So says my face --and the weatherman !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Wake & Bake  Been raining all night here..  Got a couple hangovers today do we???


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Umbra   :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Morning fellow flower children. Got a wee bit toasted yesterday. Got to yappin' with some old retired farts at the watering hole and stayed a beer or two too long.

Two old boys were talking about this new fangled turkey cooker. I switched from the dried out oven bird to the deep fried version several years ago and loved every bird that I cooked, but these guys were telling me of an "oil-less" cooker that came out a couple of years ago. Anybody tried one or even heard of one? The way they were describing it made my belly growl.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, I have the bird put in the crock pot...yup i got a biggun' 14-16lbs in 8 hours and it is almost fall off the bone tender/ moist. But dadgum, I sure do love a fried bird in my cooker too, so we usually have one of each for most thanksgivings


----------



## Keef

Yep !--Took a nap cause I can !-- I got a stainless steel smoker coming !-- Being a half mile from the gulf regular steel rust hard and fast ! -- I have never smoked  fish but I want to learn !-- Anybody smoke fish ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I think I'm going to smoke my turkey this year, although fried is probably my favorite when it's done right. I think that oiless cooker works somewhat like convection or maybe magic, but it does seem intriguing. But, I'm a southern girl through & through--  everything goes better with bacon! And, weed. Of course.


----------



## mrcane

Keef I have smoked plenty:smoke1: :rofl:   smoked lots of salmon,some halibut.
  Oiler fish seams to smoke best, nice and rich... Thing is getting your brine down. On my salmon I do a brown sugar & spice brine. Gotta say it is Good!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I love my crockpot Kraven. I cooked a huge pork roast in mine a couple weeks ago & OMG was it good. Pulled pork-- yummy! If I'd had some masa & corn husks I woulda made some killer tamales. And, beans are wonderful in the crockpot.


----------



## ness

:48:





DirtyDiana said:


> The only way to pass is by using a clean pee substitute. I get mine from urea.com



:48: Thank You DD, ill be looking into urea.com.


----------



## ness

Good day OFC.  I pass the piss test in the pass with stopping a month before hand.  I am sure hoping that is the case for this month.  Can't smoke on Thanksgiving Day.  But, I can smoke after Dec. 14th.  That is if they don't lock me up.


----------



## Keef

Cane I'll have to get that brine recipe when I get ready to smoke  some fish!-- I got some Alder chips!-- Thought I'd start with some salmon and then start experimenting with some local fish !-- We got plenty speed trout -- wonder how they'd smoke? -- Red meat and bird I got covered !--


----------



## Keef

Don't U just love auto correct?  -- Speckled Trout !-- We got Red fish too !


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, yeah I checked the links out.     I need to do something, but it will probably be a few weeks.   This plant will just have to survive on what it has.   I was just wondering what speed trout was keef.     Then I saw the next post.   Ha-ha.


----------



## Hippie420

Turned out to be a beautiful day in the mitten. Cloudy as hell this morning, but the Great Glowing Ball is out and shining.

Got two RGB connectors soldered up in the bus. God, I suck at soldering. Found out my old arse can still dance when I dropped a big ole gob of molten tin on my lap.

Looks like ole Bozzo is MIA? Hope he's having a great time hunting. Gotta take a bowl of bean soup to Mom and then my buddy is coming over to help me de-seed some more buds. Should be a High time.


----------



## yarddog

getting ready to convert my lawn mower engine to diesel.     Turns out, it doesn't take much at all to have it running on diesel.    There is debate on how long it may last.  Some say minutes, some say years.     One way to find out.


----------



## Keef

It's  winter on the beach!-- Cloudy windy and 65 degrees !  Dog why convert to diesel? --  Hey I have discovered a new sport !-- There a club over the bay that has belt sander races !-- Any ideas on how to sup up a belt sander?


----------



## umbra

My nephew deep fried a turkey last year and from what I hear it was a disaster. Apparently, the thing everyone forgot to mention was to thaw the turkey first, because when the frozen turkey hit the hot oil it sort of exploded and started a fire. Lesson learned. Last year I cooked the turkey. It was an all day event that ended with the dogs getting the turkey carcass and some mashed potatoes. This year my son says he is going to cook. He should be home this weekend. He has been getting ideas from my friend Boner while trimming. Boner was a chef before becoming a ganja farmer.
Hippie, I think the new turkey cooker thing is infrared with a fan, sort of like convection but a little different.


----------



## umbra

Hippie, CA finally discovered Founder's Brewery. Been drinking their Breakfast Stout...good mitten beer. It's funny, back on the East Coast we were only allowed 1 4 pack at a time, because it was so popular. I asked if there were any restrictions on how much I could buy, and they laughed at me. So I bought a couple cases.


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, ya gotta thaw 'em first for sure. I cheat. I've got a long aluminum pole with a hook on the end and use it to slowly lower the bird into the oil. Haven't set the world on fire yet, but I keep a 20 pound fire extinguisher in stepping distance.

The old farts mentioned that the "new" cooker was infrared, but they didn't mention a fan. Maybe they did and then the beer kicked in.

There's a ton of micro breweries in Michigan, some decent and some flat out cat's piss. I stick with the common folk beer, Miller Lite. Figure if I get pulled over, maybe the judge will give me half the time and half the fine, 'cause it's only half beer. Sure does taste good, though.


----------



## yarddog

Wow, no wonder this country is in such a mess.    Just watched a boy, around 7 years old buy a candy bar.   He had to have the cashier count it out for him.    

Ignorant parents encourage ignorance!


----------



## mrcane

The wind just blew the skin off my Hoop house..It's been a blowin,rainin, floodin its just s**** out...
   Growing up in N.E. always had a traditional Thanksgiving Dinner, and I try to keep to the tradition..


----------



## Keef

Rough day !-- Face been nagging me all day !-- It could be worse but it wears on U after awhile ! We have a better day tomorrow! --


----------



## Kraven

Well, some of my old war buddies convinced me I should apply for my VA disability again, I applied in 2005 and got denied so just never followed up...But I am at a point in my life when I really should follow up on it. I'm really funny about "living" off the government, wouldn't even get my free VA health care because I figured I was not as effed up as most who have been through the meat grinder called war. Well truth time, I am. I'll not go into it, but my wife just brought me my war box and hour ago and said open it up( I have not been in that box since 7/12/1993), I had to dry my eyes to type this, I remember all the horrible things I have put away, horrible things that just eat at me everyday....I have kept them all in there for 25 years and they have slowly poisoned me to almost insanity. Thank you for letting me speak this, I needed to say just how bad it hurts.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven,Keep filing for the disability, you deserve more..
  Sorry for the demons bro.....


----------



## Keef

Sorry Kraven !-- Some boxes aren't meant to be opened !-- U might be f'ed up but that seems to be the norm  up in here !-- Nursing don't help !--


----------



## umbra

A friend of mine was a carpenter. One day he says to me, what do you think about this blister on my hand. I said go to Dr. immediately, it is not a blister. Biopsy took a couple of weeks for a lab to identify it. Very invasive form of melanoma. Only known treatment is amputation. Because it took a couple of weeks to identify, there was a real possibility of it getting in his lymph nodes. After they took his hand, it was clear he was not going to be able to work as a carpenter. He applied for SSI for his hand. He was denied for his hand, but given to him for mental illness. He was so angry about loosing his hand, he didn't smoke, he was a vegetarian, worked out...all the right things for a happy and healthy life. So he went back to school, and married a woman he knew he high school, and what changed his life more than anything was his step daughter had MS all her life and had overcome every hardship you could imagine. His anger seemed to slip away.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys and Diana, and Nes. 

Kraven, do it. Sometimes a guy needs a break and that is you now. There is a percentage of people that get disability and return to work. I don't remember the numbers anymore. What i am saying is as far as you living off the government, you did two tours in the Marines... I think we owe you.  And, it isn't forever, i can't remember how old you are, i am thinking 40's so it can be forever or not but you should do it.. To play the game you will need to go see a shrink and let them have the records, or her/his diagnosis.  I think you are depressed and have ptsd..seems enough to me. Visit the shrink then get a lawyer.  3rd time filling  is usually the charm in this area.  Good luck honey, I am on your side.

Keef, pain can just ruin a day, right? I have two bad knees that i refuse surgery on and now i have a newly diagnosed bone spur on my Achilles. Most days is doable really I do well, but this week I am dead. I worked out today because and this to me is the biggest pisser: if you hurt all over when you move, you need to move more. I hate that.

Cane, i drove down to walla walla this morning in 40 mph gusts. Now they are 60... A good size limb fell out of the tree on the roof... That big tree is going to have to come down and I will cry. It is wonderful shade for out house... biggest on the block.. Plus it costs a lot.

Took clones, smoking LA hash tonight with a little papaya under it.   
Nice to see everyone.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose!  Glad I got good knees!-- Kraven -- Good luck with the disability !-- Just remember they don't always do the right thing !--


----------



## mrcane

Rose looks like the weather is going to calm down for awhile..
 You are probably just as well off without the surgery on your knees. I have had two arthroscopic surgeries on mine [old hockey injuries] They still hurt... But the back hurts more and no way they will cut on my back... 
        Let's smoke Eh..:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I'm in!


----------



## Keef

Either of U take a fish or krill oil supplement?--  Yo Cane so U still have problem with your knees ?-- Without those scopes U could be walking on store bought knees !-- Rose -- Achilles bone spur ?-- perhaps by repeated micro fractures from over use such as working out too hard without time for heing in between ?--


----------



## Keef

Don't be hating!-- Just pointing out the possibilities!


----------



## mrcane

Keef, I take a good fish oil & a few others. The back has hurt forever,Degenerative Disc Disease..


----------



## mrcane

I know Keef we just need to smoke more weed..Or eat it.  I might have to get on those canna caps..


----------



## Keef

Cane --I'm not a big fan of surgery around the spine !-- I'm holding out for the cure to aging !-- Hey it gives me hope ! Sometimes hope is all U got !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys and Diana, and Nes.
> 
> Kraven, do it. Sometimes a guy needs a break and that is you now. There is a percentage of people that get disability and return to work. I don't remember the numbers anymore. What i am saying is as far as you living off the government, you did two tours in the Marines... I think we owe you.  And, it isn't forever, i can't remember how old you are, i am thinking 40's so it can be forever or not but you should do it.. To play the game you will need to go see a shrink and let them have the records, or her/his diagnosis.  I think you are depressed and have ptsd..seems enough to me. Visit the shrink then get a lawyer.  3rd time filling  is usually the charm in this area.  Good luck honey, I am on your side.
> 
> Took clones, smoking LA hash tonight with a little papaya under it.
> Nice to see everyone.



  Kraven keep following through with it,and I also hope that you are seeing someone.. If you find the right person it can really help to talk things out...
  I speak from experience, Just hit bottom bout two years ago,never seen it comin, had severe depression,and diagnosed with PTSD went through hell and I am still F***** up..  Didn't want to file for ssi disability but my neurologist talked me into it. & got it first shot.. two years on meds now but weening off with MJ...  two years with the shrink ... & Here we are..Keep going for it bro  you earned it....  Hallucinations,,anxiety,depression,paranoia,are not fun I'm sure you know all  too well...Take Care,, Sorry I Know T.M.I.Thanks


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> The back has hurt forever,Degenerative Disc Disease..


 Right there with ya, bro. Got the same along with three blown disks and arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero. Toss in severe sciatic and cervical nerve damage and you can see why it's hard to smile sometimes.

Now and then, I get the notion to have the surgery. I talk myself out of it every time. I'd hate to walk into a hospital and come out in a wheel chair.


----------



## Hippie420

Damn, that was depressing. Let's all take another toke!


----------



## mrcane

Ya we gotta Smoke that's it    :48:


----------



## mrcane

Guess pretty much everyone is gone ,couple more tokes and I'm horizontal!!!


----------



## mrcane

O.K. Hippie put her to bed .. been hittin on Snow White here pretty heavy think will putter to Bed ...


----------



## ness

goodmorning OFC, can sleep need my wonder herb, after I get off the site, I'm going shopping on the net at figis Gifts in Good Taste.  We are having company for Thanksgiving.  And, I want something good for my table.  :banana:


----------



## ness

After the 14th of next month, I'm going to make brownies with:icon_smile:  never had them do they get you a better high?:stoned:


----------



## ness

Got me 11 16oz jars curing in a dark cool place.  My auto lemon haze grow 8 to 10 feet high.  But, the buds were small.  Got to rashing it out, so, it will last a year.  Next year I will try and grow a AK 47. :farm:


----------



## ness

Went to the site Fiais and they are to prize.  Just, going to Walmart and pick something nice.  Figis want to charge $20.00 shipping.  I don't think so.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, caught up to you guys again. Some heavy reading. I'm not a big fan of the disability process, but I hope you get lucky Kraven. I have a husband who should be on disability, but the judge disagreed. If he lived with my husband a few days, it would've been obvious to him. We got tired of fighting & gave up. That was about 15 years ago. Wish I woulda kept trying. So, jump through those hoops Kraven & see where it takes you.


----------



## yarddog

I feel the same way Rose, if kraven feels like disability will be the best option for him now, then it should be available.   He risked his life, and forever carries the scars. 
I remember verbatim the dedication in the book All Quite On The Western Front.  
 "This book is to be neither an accusation nor a confession, and least of all an adventure, for death is not an adventure to those who stand face to face with it. It will try simply to tell of a generation of men who, even though they may have escaped shells, were destroyed by the war." 

Those last twelve words speak volumes.  We see it every day, with homeless, and with productive citizens of our society.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. krav do what you have to do bro. i fell in the shop last night and feeling it pretty bad this morning. trying to get everything ready so i can go home for thanksgiving, if everything works right we will leave out about 4:00 am saturday morning that should put us there around 9:00 pm. yall have a great day in wake and bake land. peace


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  The wind is down some, clear & cold. Think I will make the trip to Tai Chi this morning...   First some :joint4:

       Sorry   :48:


----------



## Kraven

Thanks for all the caring wishes, I have been Dx with PTSD and underlying rage disorder in 2003, so have seen a private shrink for12 years now, meds help....mainly keeps me from remembering ..or caring to remember. Finally saw VA shrink this year and they have been pushing for me to file also, well now I am. I'm sorry to bring this to the boards, I normally wont speak of it other than I was a Marine with three tours of duty is south west asia. Wont really talk about it more, angry I was not approved in 2005....times are better now and it seems I'm more likely to get a 100% based on what the VA peeps are telling me....it just feels wrong, until last night when i realized I'm really scarred....and I upheld my end of the bargain, i was willing to give my life.... in return, America said she would take care of me. I have done the best I can, now "I need a lil help from my friends.) Its really hard to be one person that feels like two....the one I show the world, and the real broken me. Pride has kept me from utilizing the services provided to veterans of war....not anymore......still trying to find a job, scared...lost...mainly just tired of it all....really just tired. peace


----------



## mrcane

Kraven,  hang in there my friend, And keep doing their paperwork.
   Throw the pride away,you earned it..  
  It's not easy Bro...I know, I'm scared... And it's not from war,just a war within..

      Peace Bro;   :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm glad I'm normal and don't have any problem at all !-- That's  funny other Keef !-- --We've all had a painful injury -- The mind can't recreate the pain U felt which is a good thing !-- Who would want to remember exactly how a broken leg or something felt!-- This is the mind protecting it's self!-- This is a tool!-- The brain is the hard ware and the mind is the software!-- Those raw spots in the mind must be covered by a mental filter that U must create yourself!-- I know for sure Kraven and Cane have used such  filters --shut the emotions down and do work!-- U have to be able to look at what happened thru a filter-- Those emotions will lead U straight to dark places !--Put that stuff in a mental box-- acknowledge what in the box but don't open it and think about those things!-- Ever run until U about to die and get a second wind and push on !-- Avoid stress whenever possible !!-- Stress can make it hard to maintain control!-- Best Wishes!-- There is no drug that will fix this! The mind must adapt !!- These things had a big part in making U who U are !-- Puff-Puff pass!-- Staying high helps!


----------



## Keef

Nes --Find U a couple capsules and empty them out !-- Put so.e weed in the oven at 230 degrees fow 30 minutes!- --Find something that wl fit into the caps and pack them full of that weed!-- If it's  bud you'll only need a couple caps-- Chase them with some oil of food!-- The oil or food is important for obsorbion!-- Takes about and hour before it kicks in !-- Nice long lasting buzz!


----------



## Hippie420

Got through the second grocery bag worth of buds last night. Damn, that finger hash is killer! I'm guessing six more sacks to go. No rest for the wicked. I'm thinking the bubble is going to be epic this year. Don't really need any, but I ain't tossing it out either.


----------



## yarddog

Must be nice, to have extra smoke.    Ha-ha.


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Dog ! -- I'm getting there!--Hippie U ever find your grow map?-- Ya'll say anything U cross with Chem Dawg gets a boost in potency -- Cross it on my Tranquil Elephantizer and see what happens cause she already a freak!


----------



## bozzo420

Kraven. file for everything . as soon as you can. That  gulf war illness is you agent orange. I have neuropathy from it ,but because I did not report it till 20 years later ,it was denied. They want a paper trail . file as soon as possible for everything. they denied my neuropathy but gave me 10% for ringing in the ears. lol go figure.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys. smoking some nordle, thinking on moving on to something a bit stronger.. I hope you all have a good day. Really!

keef, thank you for the thoughts. I take so many supplements and eat a lot of salmon when i can get it. And, you might be right about the bone spur. 

Hippie, i keep thinking about surgery too, NOT, don't want it.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. YD it looks like the block on my engine cracked from overheating. It is going to cost more than I want to spend, however...my head stash will take my son and I a couple of years to smoke. 10 or so strains to smoke, hash, and bho. So with the success of my first commercial grow, comes the luck of the Irish and something major goes wrong.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U grow any Gorilla Glue #4 ?--How does it compare to the T.E. ?


----------



## Kraven

I got up and talked to the garden, it's doing well and thanks all of you for your support. Giggy, I filed in 2005 and they denied me, was ahamed so never followed up, now I'm throwing the kitchen sink at them. Gulf War Illness, Unk Small bowel Disease, Anxiety Disorder, Intermittent Explosive Anger Disorder, PTSD, Orthopedic Issues, Tinnitus, loss of hearing, Stage 2 Melanomas, COPD I'm shooting for the whole ball game and I'm gonna fight for it with all I got, I want a 100% Service Connected Disability. My problem last time was I didn't really tell how I felt or what we saw/did...and felt like I was to blame because I had become weak. Not anymore, i should have beem compensated from day one for what my service did to me and my life.....and goddam gas is still expensive....so, yea some of my buddies died for a moot cause...and that pisses me off.


----------



## yarddog

If anyone is entitled to a benefit, it would be our war veterans.   

Umbra, bummer about the block.    I was worried from day one about that.  Overheating does so much damage to an engine.   Your talking $8,000 I'd guess for a short block and then installing and buttoning it all back up.    I'm not in touch with gas stuff much, so that price is just a guess.  What are you going to do now?    Junkyard block?


----------



## Keef

Umbra having the work done by someone else but easiest would be to snatched the whole engine out and stick a junkyard engine back in !-- Only thing is U know nothing about the new engine might be just fine or not !  Shame the boat launch is no longer an option !--


----------



## Kraven

wow just looked and from this Saturday until Tuesday we are forecast to have temps in the low 40's down to the mid 30's.... Sorta soon to get a cold snap like this.....


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I got a couple dozen BPU-X--B.B. F-2 seed fathered by Trips --Gonna take my little Widow mother later and see if she made me some viable seed !--Then I got a tiny T.E. mom with some seed!-- For any who don't know Trips came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time!-- After topping it went back to making 2 leaves-- I'm looking for a three leaf offspring!


----------



## Keef

Got a Trips clone vegging merrily away in veg should I or anyone else need him !


----------



## Rosebud

We have one little hill in this desert valley and the wind was measured at 145 MPH last night. It was at least 40 when i was on the road.. hope it is over now.  waiting for mr rb to bring me thai food. I is puney.(sp)


----------



## Kraven

Eat Rose....eat that yummy Thia food 

Hope all is doing well, got a bit of sleep...looks like monster front headed this way with high winds and heavy rains...tonight will be a nice stormy night hopefully.


----------



## Rosebud

I saw the weather last night and lots of you guys are in for it down Texas and Fla... batten down the hatches.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I grew out a gg#4 cross. Grease Monkey = gg#4 x cookies and cream. YD a short block will run a little over $4000 with everything else it will be more than the car is worth, but it is still like a new car, and it will have a new motor as well. So to me, it is better than putting in a junk yard motor with 100,000 miles on it. My son is working hard to pay for whatever the repairs cost. We will get thru it, we always do. It's not as bad as when my son's cousin blew up in the fertilizer plant explosion in West, TX, so we are good.
Rose, Mt. Washington in NH has the highest recorded winds over 200 mph. They have a weather station on top. When I climbed it, there were signs along the trail that said if the weather looks bad turn around and go back down the mountain. There is a restaurant at the top as well, and on the walls are all the names of the people who have tried to ski down the headwall and died. It takes up 3 very large walls. The 4th wall are the people that tried to sled down and died.


----------



## Keef

Feel better Rose !--  Umbra how was that cross?-- The front passes here yesterday !-- Wasn't bad here but it blew up as it moved northeast !-- How high the wind got to get to blow the leaves off trees?-- Katrina did it at my house !


----------



## mrcane

Sounds like bad weather everywhere..I know it blew here thought the windows were,coming in..My plastic on the hoop house is gone.
    Umbra to bad about the block,when they overheat & run till they stop, is no bargain, Oh well little bump, lesson learned,  You had a great harvest....  Grease Monkey kinda catchy
    Kraven way to go bro .... And those plants, beautiful as always....
            How about a puff....:48:


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, time for another bowl. umbra sorry to hear about the motor.


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy-- How goes the work on the inside grow ? Evening all !


----------



## mrcane

Keef smokin a bone.....:48:


----------



## Keef

I'm burning !--Just got back from the Lowe's had some grow stuff I needed !-- Getting ready to start so.e seed in a couple weeks so setting up a little seed starting station !-- O.K.!-- I also picked up brickweed for caps !--


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes --Find U a couple capsules and empty them out !-- Put so.e weed in the oven at 230 degrees fow 30 minutes!- --Find something that wl fit into the caps and pack them full of that weed!-- If it's  bud you'll only need a couple caps-- Chase them with some oil of food!-- The oil or food is important for obsorbion!-- Takes about and hour before it kicks in !-- Nice long lasting buzz!



Thank You, Keef for the great idea, I can count on the capsules deal after the 14th of Dec.  Got lot of capsules for my illness, no problem.


----------



## mrcane

So keef the caps just grind up the weed and fill caps..where you get caps? how big are these caps? think I need to try some with some of this weed I grew has an ok high but its harsh..


----------



## Hippie420

Tuck a little back and forget it for a year. It'll be the mellowest smoke you've had in a long time.
I'm getting spoiled. If it ain't a year old or better, I'll wait. Helps if you've got a year's worth of stash.


----------



## ness

Hello all, it been raining here for days off and on.  Right, now, it is raining.  Love the rain, need a pair of mud boots.  Kittens are doing great.  Going to adoption day on Black Friday sure hope people will want these little buggers.  Just three.  Two have bob tails.  Can't have them got to many dogs (13) like to see some Ripper come to my door, they will not last long.  Even though I don't have much.  Only two people know that I have weed, but I quess they much of told some more people.  Can't trust no one.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Tuck a little back and forget it for a year. It'll be the mellowest smoke you've had in a long time.
> I'm getting spoiled. If it ain't a year old or better, I'll wait. Helps if you've got a year's worth of stash.




Lol yea, when I was able to finally get there I agree, if it aint a year old it aint in its prime. Just ate two of ston-'s Nurse Larry stony ranchers and I have to say it compliments a bowl just fine....heck I can feel myself getting weaved into the chair now....thanks Ston-
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mrcane

Got just the jar full for that, made some butta for some cookies that were pretty sleepy. so its got a little kick just harsh.. will definitely put some away...


----------



## bozzo420

I have to agree Hippie. It's just like tobacco. Takes a year cure to come into it's prime.


----------



## Kraven

Wow what a rocket ride....2 was pushing it lol.


----------



## Keef

I got high once !


----------



## yarddog

Nice rain here, stormy.


----------



## Rosebud

That would be my nurse larry, candy by ston...ha. Well, if ston grew it then i guess it is his anyway, never mind. 

So i have been smoking that all day and it is helpful. I finally took aspirin. first time in ages.

Keef you got high?  Kraven, you got high?


----------



## Keef

Yep!--I like to get high!--


----------



## Keef

Getting stoked for the big showdown tommorrow!!-- 4 dogs verses a robot vac.!!- My money is on the dogs !-- Gonna get nice and toasted and open the chute !


----------



## Keef

I saw on the news they detained 5 Syrians in Honduras with forged  documents ----I tell U now if terrorist try to come across the Mexican border Texas gonna kick'm in da nuts !-- That is after the Mexicans rob them beat they a$$ and drop them off in the badlands and call border patrol !


----------



## Kraven

Yea rose i'm hummin along right now, great ride, a lil trippy at times....fun energizing is where its taking me.....super talkative and cant stop smiling.....ston- does epic work.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm boned to the stone....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good news to share:  finally got a job after 2 months looking. Actually got the job I was wanting too. It was the first one I applied for & I knew it was the one; just had to convince them! Now that stressor is gone. New job stressor coming on! Keef, I got a botvac too! I want to buy some Papaya seeds if you guys know of a reputable company that sells them. And, I am the conqueror of bugs as of this date! Those beeches nearly drove me insane, but looks like I win! At least for now. Ok, some Chai tea & more smoke, who knows I might get to bed by midnight & be able to sleep! I got a job! And a botvac. And some weed. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Hippie420

Job? Now you're givin' me nightmares! I'm just a broke down old hippie. Don't want no war, don't want no job, neither! 'course, I'm a lazy bastard, too.

Kidding aside, congratulations!


----------



## umbra

congrats DD


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Up to early, Tea,Smoke,Nap....:joint4:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Good deal D.D. !-- Where's  my pipe !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got the bake waiting on the wake. and i need lots of coffee this morning. still sore, so i guess you could say the floor won.

 keef i still got to install some nipples but for the most part done. i'll be in texas next week, after that i'm gonna get started.

hippie ain't no smoke gonna hide from me for no year, i smoke to much.


----------



## Kraven

Gratz DD, still looking here.....happy to have you all as friends...tough times.


----------



## yarddog

I think k I would be too impatient to wait a year for smoke.   
DD congrats on your job.    One less thing to worry about.  
Kraven, seems like every time we catch up, life knocks us back down.   We got a meal, we have a home and loved ones.   
They teach in school now, life is fair.    I don't know where that got that notion, but its never been fair.  And it never will be.


----------



## Keef

What Giggy said about year old weed!-- Never seen such  thing at my house !-- It's  a nice thought though !--


----------



## mrcane

My wife has stashes of weed around the house,who knows what or where...
  Nice to get surprised now & again!!


----------



## Kraven

lol...I too shall prevail my good friend, My motto...Improvise , Adapt and Overcome. I'm doing things now that should have been done ten years ago, I'm finally accepting that yes I have PTSD / Gulf War Illness / Anxiety Disorder and it really screws with my whole life. I let the Gov't convince me in 2005 that I didn't rate when I filed for a disability, well this time I am not giving up....there is a lot that people just don't know about me, I keep that private. Just know that daily I fight the demons that found me in South West Asia, and for as long as I could I held on, now its time to address them and what they have done to me, my life and my family. I need for my safety and health to be able to semi retire and just get a low stress Joe job that will help cover the bills my disability does not pay. Now don't get me wrong, I have never had food stamps or unemployment even though I have had 26 jobs since I got back home from the war. I hate to think that now I am asking the government to give me a little help in return for my service, since the majority of problems I face is due to my military service, so lets be frank....I should have been granted my disability in 2005 now I have waited 10 years and 9 jobs to finally realize ...well this is the way it is, I'm broken and cannot be fixed.


*MMJ has been a life saver for me in many ways*


----------



## Keef

That was a close call !--Lighter quit working--Big box of kitchen matches are gone-- Dug out my old Ron son and filled it with charcoal starting fluid !-- We have fire !-- D.D. say she want Papaya --I'm thinking more along the lines of that Blockhead & ChemDawg!--


----------



## Keef

This is the way I wish things could be ---Maybe one day !--What I wish is that my friend Kraven had access to markets in the free states so he could just grow weed and still pay the bills!-- I wish all us southern outlaw farmers had access to markets in the free states!-- If I did --I'd fire up my spare bedroom grow right now !-- I put anything on the local market around here --They'll find me and put my a$$ in Jail !-- but a market way far away would be nice !


----------



## mrcane

Kraven...Do you have anyone that is representing you through all this S*** with the V.A.??
  You should have been granted the Disability yes.. You may need someone that knows how to navigate the system .. It will take a lot of the stress of dealing with it,away.
   The Key "No Stress" Relax, You grow beautiful weed,  be nice to yourself, And remember as my Tai Chi instructor told me[ it's all about Love...]


----------



## Rosebud

​Good morning OFC


View attachment congrats.jpg​  Dirty Diana!  So happy for you. Let me look around and see who sells them. I think they are nirvana, and I don't like their seeds usually but I too love papaya. I have a big 15 gallon pot of her revegging.. someday there will be clones but not for a while.

Kraven, thinking of you.

Umbra, such a bummer on your car. 

Keef, keep up the good work. 

Hippie, don't work it isn't good for you.

Cane, is your weather better?

Giggy, i have buds fall out all over the house.. it is nuts. Mr rb says the only place he hasn't found pot is in his underware drawer... We could make that happen.
YD, what was that picture you showed us the other day.. It was surreal to me. the trees were burnt? what is up. But pretty too.


----------



## ness

Good Morning, Keef, Kaven, cane, yarddog Hippie, Umbra, and giggy.  Raining this morning again.  Got a letter at the post office to pick up, sure hope it is good new.  But, I got a feeling it is not.  All is well at the homestead.  Wishing you a stoney day.

Good Morning Rosebud when you get up and running.  Have a High day.

Just burped my jars, and I notice that the smell is getting better.  Yay


----------



## mrcane

Just Cloudy here today Rose looks like no rain till Monday..
   D.D. Congrats.on the job.. My Papaya seeds came from nirvana also..


----------



## Hippie420

Private Hippie reporting for duty.


----------



## mrcane

Private Hippie,Orders for the day....
    Get High......:48:


----------



## Rosebud

and repeat.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Ness. hope your doing well.


----------



## ness

Good mornig Rose, doing just fine.  Sure, do miss my herb wake and bake though.  Time goes by fast so, I'm O:K.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Job? Now you're givin' me nightmares! I'm just a broke down old hippie. Don't want no war, don't want no job, neither! 'course, I'm a lazy bastard, too.
> 
> Kidding aside, congratulations!



Yeah, I really don't  want a job either, but the bank says differently!  Maybe if you quit smoking that stuff you wouldn't be so lazy!  Just kidding, of course!


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> private hippie,orders for the day....
> Get high......:48:


 
sir, aye aye, sir!


----------



## mrcane

Your doing well Private Hippie,think we will put you up for a promotion, Pvt.Hippie first class...
                :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thanks for the congrats everyone. It is a big deal in my house, being the sole financial provider. Expected to retire at the old job, but fate had other plans. So here I go again!  Kraven, nine jobs in ten years is an obvious indicator that maybe you weren't doing so well.  It's people like you who really need & deserve what they owe you. Keep on keepin on. Private Hippie! That's a funny image in my head! Got a doctor's  appointment today-- yuck! Hope to put that botvac to work today; love this new tech age!  Time for another toke.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Funny Cane!


----------



## Kraven

Thanks DD, when it got to be too much, I would finish my shift and say that was the last one, good - bye and thank you.....then hide at home for a few weeks till I got over whatever got me stirred up and then rinse and repeat....I love being a nurse, it's my way of giving back what i took from a great many people.....but I'm to the point I'm second guessing my assessments and getting more panicked at simple things like codes. I need to walk away and get a low stress, happy, part time job, and uncle sam is gonna make that possible in the end, till then I march on....I don't feel ashamed anymore, the reason it's there is we do and see more things than civilians, and sometimes that has lasting effects that limit our future options. I am lucky I got to nurse for 15 years, now it's time to take care of me for once.


----------



## mrcane

I march on....I don't feel ashamed anymore, the reason it's there is we do and see more things than civilians, and sometimes that has lasting effects that limit our future options. I am lucky I got to nurse for 15 years, now it's time to take care of me for once.[/QUOTE]

Kraven,,:aok:


----------



## yarddog

Rose, that is a kaolin pit.  Been there in various form for at least 25 years now.     It is probably about 100 feet deep at the deepest point.    Enough to where they have to constantly pump out water in order to dig out the caulk.     The trees are fine, just the brightness of the sunset made the camera adjust too dim.


----------



## Keef

Yep !--Took a nap !-- Papaya from Nirvana?-- I'll have to check into them !-- Might just go get me so.e seed from Cannazon  too!-- I'll buy  some seed and blame it on other Keef !--There are benefits to being brain damaged !


----------



## yarddog

I have three papaya beans left from nirvana.   I didn't have good germ rates, only strain out of 3 that I had any issues with.    That said, I am looking forward to popping the last three and see what I get.   I'd like to harvest a few


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. Did you soak yours qr just put them in dirt?
  Tough to guess how many seeds to start, 3x4 area, two maybe three papaya?


----------



## Keef

Never grew any feminized seed Cane!-- I always plant more than I need!--U need those seed I have for U ?-- I'm drying some more but I can get them to U anytime !-- !--Ya'll wanna get high ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef Got 5 Fem. papaya seeds will use them up see what I git.
  Going to be touch & go on a winter grow,I sure don't want to heat the whole two car garage to keep my space warm...
   Ya Lets smoke...:48:


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane, no I didn't soak them.    Maybe I will try that.    I haven't had any issues with four other strains now.   Maybe the papaya just needed a little coaxing.


----------



## Keef

That's  what I would do !--I bet U gonna be fine!--Only one way to find out !--I'm repairing a couple aero boxes from veg.--They have a pivoting lock handle that allows nute solution to leak. It's over a drain but I don't like having to worry about it !-- They got 35  inch grow spots!-Don't want to loose a box of fresh cuts because I got sloppy !


----------



## WeedHopper

Back home and smoking a bowl. Hot Springs is a pretty place,,but i like Dallas/Home.


----------



## Rosebud

the papaya seeds seem a little less then robust. I put them in dirt. I only did two as was all i had room for and one was great and the other a twin, not so great. The plants were pretty good, but i didn't get a big harvest, that is for sure. So i would plant all 5 Cane.

Welcome home WH.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, trying the canna ranchers from ston-, had such a good time with the nurse larry ones last night


----------



## Keef

It'll be good for U Kraven !!--From experience --It's  hard to be stressed out when U lit up like a Christmas tree!--I got my smoker in today!--Bout to get high and put it together!  Can't let Kraven trip alone !


----------



## yarddog

Came home to find Leo in front of my house, Lights blazing.   We have a building beside my place that gets tented out for parties.   Leo got tired of having me call to have folks moved out of my yard.   The last time, I said if it happens again I was going to put out boards with bails sticking up.   That would compliment my no trespassing signs well.   Leo decided to nip it in the bud(haha) and catch em for they parked.    It was a bit of a shock though coming around the curve and see blue lights wig wagging at my house.   
Canna ranchers.  Man I bet those things are good.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. what a day. had a few hits on the way home and now i'm pulling a bowl. yall join me. puff puff pass


----------



## yarddog

I'm in!


----------



## Kraven

puff puff pass...btw if LEO is coming for you, you wont see them, they will just all the sudden be there.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah,  been down that road before kraven.   Not pleasant at all.  

 He still there.    He's a big ole country boy.   Hope he doesn't smell the hillbilly gravy I just made to go with the homemade biscuits.  Ha-ha.   
 Big boy eat em up!!   
One good thing about smoking alone, you get to take double hits and no one cares!!


----------



## Rosebud

I care, pass that thing over here.


----------



## Keef

EIEIO !!-- Dog if the gummy bear is any indication ---The south gonna like some edibles!-- I just don't think U can cover the hash oil taste !-- So I just bypass the taste and swallow some caps with powdered weed !-- Let my belly do the extraction !--


----------



## mrcane

Hopefuly I'm not to late...

             :48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Pass that Thang Mrs. Bogart !---There's always one in the bunch !


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane you right on time.   What's one more round??   Got me a fresh bowl!


----------



## mrcane

Ah!!!!  Snow White


----------



## mrcane

How abouts I pick a little tune on the banjo...Blackberry blossom:bolt:


----------



## yarddog

Cane, to play the banjo??


----------



## Kraven

still smokin here...puff puff pass.


----------



## mrcane

Oh I been known to pick a few tunes...:guitar:

  Sure Bro.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Almost had to shoot my new smoker! --I've put that behind me !--I gonna truly try to not get mad and start blazing away !--So I kilt two cell phones --I was sick then I'm better now!-- When I get angry I just walk away now days!-- That first one just happened so  quick !-- Jumped up and snuffed that demon !--Doug tap and done!-- Never ever shoot in the house it will make your ears bleed !-- So Kraven what's  that anger management stuff called ?--- I think I used to have it but I'm better !


----------



## umbra

Cane what style do you play? Frailing or 3 finger?


----------



## Keef

Chicken Fried Steak  --Mashed Potatoes and Gravy --with a squash and zucchini medley --chunk of warm French bread ? -- Life is good -


----------



## mrcane

Three finger Scruggs style, haven't been at it that long, but having fun with it..
    Umbra you play?
  Yes Keef life is good,Wish we was eatin with you .. Pea soup here..


----------



## mrcane

Hey here's a good one for the O.F.C. 
   Umbra you were talking about these guys not long ago Garcia and his bluegrass band Old And In The Way...  Good album 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYETHsxAv8c&list=RDYW8CboRmNwU&index=6


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Chicken Fried Steak  --Mashed Potatoes and Gravy --with a squash and zucchini medley --chunk of warm French bread ? -- Life is good -



i should be knocking bout now. love me some chicken fried steak.


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Hey here's a good one for the O.F.C.
> Umbra you were talking about these guys not long ago Garcia and his bluegrass band Old And In The Way...  Good album
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYETHsxAv8c&list=RDYW8CboRmNwU&index=6



mr cane if you drop the s after the http it will post up for you.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYETHsxAv8c&list=RDYW8CboRmNwU&index=6[/ame]


----------



## Keef

What was my Playlist this morning ?-- Think it was Stephen Stills-- Treetop Flyer---Arlo Guthrie -- Coming into Los Angeles ?-- Steve Earl -- Copperhead Road --- The Rolling Stones --U Can't Always Get What U Want -- Then there was some Stevie Winwood -- Low Spark of High Heel Boys ! And No morning set list is complete without Eric Clapton!-- All this has to follow Mr. Hendrix playing the National Anthem !


----------



## mrcane

Giggy thanks man...I know I been doing that somewhere:stoned:
   Quite the lineup Keef...


----------



## umbra

Yes Cane I play. Not well. I started because I was getting burned out playing the guitar. It is just a matter of practice for me. My first guitar teacher was a jazz guitarist and he also played the banjo. I had a chance to meet Bela Fleck and I asked him who were is musical influences were. I thought it would be Earl Scruggs or Tony Trischka, but he said it was John Coltrane. Turns out most of Bela's leads are transposed sax licks.


----------



## umbra

Cane...yes I'm old and in the way...lol. Jerry's first musical recognition was 1963 banjo competition.


----------



## giggy

bowl is still a burning here yall take a hit. one more day of work to a bit of sleep and off we go. looking forward to going home. i'm calling it a night yall have a good one.


----------



## Keef

Good night Giggy !--I got my new smoker together and running a cycle to season it !--Dogs ignored "Rosie" the vac bot !--


----------



## mrcane

It's over... See ya all
         :48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE time.


----------



## giggy

after 7:00 and i'm the only one. i guess i'm the winner. lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-Let's do this thing !---Giggy when U headed back home ?-- The wife got some errands today but this evening we gonna go look at a hot tub !-- Do us both good with the aches and pains ! Still think the insurance company should foot the bill!----


----------



## Keef

Congress can jump up and vote to ban refugees in 2 days !-- Shame they won't throw prohibition out there and just have a vote !--


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Here we go, Fryday, tea. pipe smoke I'm happy,,,


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane --This solar system U got --Does it interface with the grid or charge a battery bank ?


----------



## Keef

Power bill says I'm using 67 % more power than other homes in my area!--Oops!-- Time to rwaterheater electric stove and water heater !--All electric home!--If they would approve those grid interface adapters between solar and Wind --They'd have to pay me to grow weed !


----------



## mrcane

Keef it is not installed yet but when they get here, it will be tied to the grid and we will have net metering.  should take care of around 70% of power useage,with lights on...


----------



## mrcane

Well off to the morning workout & hr tai chi
    Stop by the dispensary pick up 1/2 oz case we camp next week. Nice to be able to just go to the store pick up some weed. some day everyone will.... get my growing down, I won't have to go to store...Better yet!!


----------



## Keef

That's da bomb Cane !-- U should think about doing a short cycle on that Papaya !--Run it up to about a 18 inches and flip the lights to bloom !  Must be nice to drop by the store and pick up some weed!-- Here I am stressing that if I use too much power the power company will drop a dime on me !-- That's  why I have to run LEDs!--


----------



## yarddog

Dog checking in, Friday!!   Probably going to have a short day today, shop is very slow.   Should give me a chance to tinker on the dirt bike today. Got a day of trail cutting and riding tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420

Got weed shops around here. Went to one three years ago to buy seeds. Never bought weed, though. Ain't buyin' a burger when I got steak at home!

The outdoor crop of '15 is going to bubble and caps, a LOT of caps.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning old and in the way!

So last night we had police at the door.  Mr rb heard gun shots. I was asleep and heard the biggest muscle car ever leave rubber, lots of rubber in front of our house. Some one called the cops and they came and rang the bell and asked if we were ok.  The car sounded like a 70s souped up something.. scary. I thought they were coming thru the house seriously. 

Last night I was at the neighbors i gave her a bowl of the now cured nurse larry, (medicine woman pheno) with some LA hash on top... I had to let myself out.  Wonder if she heard the shooting. sheesh, i didn't think i lived in the hood, but i guess i do. We actually have refugees living in the house next to us, so i my mind went  to isis. They are very nice people those neighbors but a bit of a language barrier.  So we have stoners, a bigot and bosnians here...well rounded I say.

Keef did you name your new vacuum after me cause i suck?


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's all, trip to the VA for early morning labs and then to see the shrink @ 1 so busy Friday for me. Hope everyone has a good day, its cold here...in the 50's ...sheesh.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven don't hold back show them yo crazy side !--Hey Rose wish I would have thought about that but no she named after Rosie the maid on the Jetsons !-- I'm impressed with Rosie turned her loose in the kitchen and she did good !--Make it much easier to keep the ace clean !--Turn her on at night and wake up to clean floors!--Runs about  hours on a charge and when battery get low it returns to it's  charging station --Once charged it returns to where it stopped and continues from there !-- Coolest thing since sliced bread !-- Doing my best to spend the wife's sign on bonus !


----------



## Keef

Hippie mane it ain't about buying weed at the weed store it would just be nice to have the option!--


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Yeah tgif...it doesn't mean nearly as much when you're not leaving the house. Transplanting today so I have plenty to do, but somehow it all seems different when you don't leave your house. Since I have been living in Cali, 1 time we did a delivery service and the other we went into a club. Honestly, what we grow is as good if not better than anything in the clubs. From what I have seen, the mmj card is good larger quantities and for growing, but for just buying small amounts most people here just buy it on the street. Possession of less than an ounce is a $100 fine and the mmj card cost about the same, so what I see are older people like me, going into the clubs.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !--$100 ticket ?--I'd probably  get at least a 100 days in jail and probation with regular drug screens for years !--For me it hasn't ever been about buying weed at a weed store --It's  the freedom from a lengthy  jail sentence and the expenses that go with it!--Just to be able to burn one at the beach without watching over my shoulder all the time !-- I'm a hermit too Cuz!-- I'm gonna start moving more but I'm kinda content at home !


----------



## Hippie420

Had some minor drama at the ranch the other night too, Rose. I was hurting a bit, so I got really stoned and fell asleep around four in the morning. Between four and six, some low life moron decided that the dead end road I live on would be a perfect place to dump the trash from his bathroom remodel. A one person hot tub, cement board, busted up tile, and wood scraps greeted me from thirty feet across from my driveway.

Our elected officials at the Township said it was a county road commission problem. The county road commission said it was their problem IF it was in the road. We called the cops. Cops show up and said it's the township's problem. Went down to the township and they said they'd contact the road commission.

Long story short, a mid-thirties young man from the county came out, sifted through the trash, found some clues to who did the deed, came back with a truck this morning, and picked up the mess! Saved me the trouble of loading the whole thing up and dumping it in front of the township hall.

People can slam union workers all they want, but these county employees do their jobs with great diligence. Hats off to the Genesee County Road Commission!


----------



## umbra

Keef, yes being able to burn 1 without the fear of going to jail is 1 of the most liberating feelings. After living here, I'm not sure I would do well in a more restrictive State. Even going back East would be a culture shock. I don't walk around smoking joints every where I go, but it is nice to sit by the pool and burn 1 without anyone getting worked up about it. Actually, we had a low flying helio last night who put his spot light on my backyard and saw....a bunch of dead tomato and basil plants still in pots in the backyard.


----------



## Keef

Umbra that's  all I want !--I'm not out to make a fortune in the weed business but I spent a lot on weed over the years --I just want my money back !---I have a skill set that can pay the bills just suppling a demand!--  I'm getting itchy feet somebody better fire the starting gun soon or I'm gonna jump the gun !


----------



## tcbud

Agree umbra, nothing like the fear being gone. Always there it used to lurk, the paranoia ready to pounce. I will never forget the feeling of the freedom I felt that first year we grew seriously. Knowing that the law was no longer against me.

Hope all of you here at MP will someday be able to live with the freedom to grow and partake of our favorite herb.

Happy Holiday Season to you all here.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-Let's do this thing !---Giggy when U headed back home ?-- The wife got some errands today but this evening we gonna go look at a hot tub !-- Do us both good with the aches and pains ! Still think the insurance company should foot the bill!----


leaving out tomorrow morning and coming back next saturday.


----------



## Keef

TC---Welcome to the O.F.C. !--U should come around more often !-- Fighting the Good Fight !-- Someday we be free too!-- I think I'll burn one for freedom right now !--


----------



## mrcane

Sheeet Rose, that is scary, And Hippie *** is with people these days.
   Anyway good workout,brought home a little Prussian Blue lets check it out..
   :48:


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> Had some minor drama at the ranch the other night too, Rose. I was hurting a bit, so I got really stoned and fell asleep around four in the morning. Between four and six, some low life moron decided that the dead end road I live on would be a perfect place to dump the trash from his bathroom remodel. A one person hot tub, cement board, busted up tile, and wood scraps greeted me from thirty feet across from my driveway.
> 
> Our elected officials at the Township said it was a county road commission problem. The county road commission said it was their problem IF it was in the road. We called the cops. Cops show up and said it's the township's problem. Went down to the township and they said they'd contact the road commission.
> 
> Long story short, a mid-thirties young man from the county came out, sifted through the trash, found some clues to who did the deed, came back with a truck this morning, and picked up the mess! Saved me the trouble of loading the whole thing up and dumping it in front of the township hall.
> 
> People can slam union workers all they want, but these county employees do their jobs with great diligence. Hats off to the Genesee County Road Commission!




Wow hippie that reminds me of Alice's Restaurant.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM[/ame]


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

Howdy all!

Just wanted to shout out From way east! 

View attachment chunky [email protected]!.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Haven't heard that one in a long time ....:laugh:
   Beautiful PS Welcome :48:


----------



## Kraven

Weird, when I first signed up for the site I used the name Delahaze and I never posted anything, I just lurked till I actually got comfortable enough to use Kraven.... so Rose if you want to delete Delahaze you can, you can see I just logged onto that account and then back out today. Thanks.


----------



## Keef

Perch !--Welcome to the O.F.C. !---Love the pic !-- fat little girl!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Thanks DD, when it got to be too much, I would finish my shift and say that was the last one, good - bye and thank you.....then hide at home for a few weeks till I got over whatever got me stirred up and then rinse and repeat....I love being a nurse, it's my way of giving back what i took from a great many people.....but I'm to the point I'm second guessing my assessments and getting more panicked at simple things like codes. I need to walk away and get a low stress, happy, part time job, and uncle sam is gonna make that possible in the end, till then I march on....I don't feel ashamed anymore, the reason it's there is we do and see more things than civilians, and sometimes that has lasting effects that limit our future options. I am lucky I got to nurse for 15 years, now it's time to take care of me for once.



I agree! I've been a nurse for 25 years & have taken care of 22 week pre-term babies all the to geriatriacs. I have given much & it has taken a lot. So often those who are hurt & need care end up in a profession such as ours. Like you said, it's time for you to receive  the compassion & care.


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys remember me telling you I got a job, right? Well, had to go do the pre employment health screen at noon today. No problem, I got all my credentials, immunizations,  clean urine discreetly placed-- ready! Told Mr. D.D. I'd probably be done in about 30 minutes, home within an hour easy. Walked in & was placed in one of those chairs for drawing lab. My heart raced a bit, but not too worried as it is most difficult  to get book from me & almost impossible to get an adequate sample.  I am a vampire. Anyways, first thing the nurse says, as she show's me this stick thingy, first we'll get a saliva drug screen.....everything  after that just didn't matter suddenly.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i listened to the whole thing!!! it has been a while. Howard my poodle and i danced.


----------



## Keef

O.M.G.!--D.D.!-- I'm done with drug screens !--I can't  beat a drug screen like that !--What happened ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> O.M.G.!--D.D.!-- I'm done with drug screens !--I can't  beat a drug screen like that !--What happened ?



   ?????:confused2:????


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, the rest of the story. TB test, Flu shot-- barely noticed. All I could think was, I can't pass this drug screen. How do I get out of this one. She opened the package & told me to stick it in my mouth & coat the little sponge with saliva. Next thing I knew it was in my mouth, my excessively DRY mouth. Long story short, she tried 3 times to get an adequate sample. I even told her I would give urine, but she said that was such a big hassel & the saliva test was so easy. A break, photo ID taken, a bottle of water & the final attempt. Of course, it was unsuccessful. My mouth was really dry, really. The anxiety had taken every drop of moisture & turned my mouth into a desert. I couldn't have given a sample if I wanted to. I figured, ok now I get to pee. But, to my surprise,  the nurse said, "I'm just gonna call it, you're good." SHOCK & AWE!  Yes, there is a Santa Claus!


----------



## Kraven

Yea DD thats the new wrinkle, but it's only good unless u smoked less than 6 hours before it is given, and then to defeat it brush your teeth good with toothpaste and find the old gold Listerine and us a dab on your toothbrush to gently brush inside your cheeks where they are gonna swab.....they are getting better though DD, there are some that can detect it for 24 hours now or a lil more...the urine test is on the way out as a test method since this is quicker, more accurate and less likely to be defeated...and here's the kicker, its cheaper to use the swabs now than even the kits used for UA's.

Rose, its an old thanksgiving tradition started my my now deceased mother, this will be the first year I wont hear it at thanksgiving. It OK, we all have fond memories and this year we will create more, just gonna miss mom that's all.


----------



## Rosebud

Phewy, awesome story, good karma there dd. So relieved for you!

Of course your going to miss your mom. The holidays are hard especially the first few years.  That is normal, i know your not going for normal, ha, but that is. Hugs from your emom.


----------



## Keef

I guess I'm Outlaw all the way !--Anything that requires a drug screen is beyond my reach so any pretense of being a legal productive member of society !--I guess my only option is to grow weed !--Namaste ?-- My a$$!--


----------



## Keef

Hey I'm so high I had to turn down the T.V. cause I couldn't taste my grilled cheese!


----------



## Kraven

whew DD, much karma came your way, gratz for you. Wife has big interview Tuesday for a job exactly like her last job, only much closer to home and for 5k more a year than she was making, if she get this I'm not that rushed to find a lil something while working on the VA stuff.....so say a little prayer for her, we are really hoping this will be the silver lining in an otherwise dark cloud of a year. I'm really happy for you DD


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hugs from your emom.


 
Does that mean Mr. RB is our edad? If so, please ask him where my dearly departed father hid the family fortune, OK?


----------



## Keef

Hippie I think U E-High !


----------



## mrcane

Wow a drug test 6hrs  you mean you can smoke 6 hrs before this test??
  Not the industry that I was working in.I had to at least have 30 days to pee


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Hey I'm so high I had to turn down the T.V. cause I couldn't taste my grilled cheese!



  I almost missed this...To funny bro!!
        :48:


----------



## Kraven

The mouth swab is out now and its cheap and 100% accurate, but only good if tested under 6 hrs, after that there is not enough of the trace of smoke in the mouth. Its not testing THC perchance..... the tech is hush hush, but the test is looking for something found in cannabis smoke not the actual THC or metabolite. The problem now is the tech is getting way better and is fairly cheap. So the test is given in plain sight.... no privacy needed, and it not defeat-able yet. All this and cost less than the cheap commercial UA kits used by most employers.


----------



## Keef

Does pot farmers have to pass a drug screen?-- Sounds like the job for me !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, Kraven that might have been useful info. Hope this is the last time! Got a job at a state prison in Louisiana years ago & just happened to see my pre employment drug screen results on the desk when I came in one night. I had been clean for 2 weeks, so I was surprised it showed positive for cannabis. It was only 20, which was barely positive. It would probably be about 20 million now! By the way, my expected 30 in health screen today took 2 grueling hours!


----------



## DirtyDiana

By the way, I was the only one who saw those results, that mattered anyway, cause I went on to work there for a year! Guess my karma is pretty good! And, speaking of Alice's Restaurant,  listening to that song is part of our Thanksgiving tradition.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Is there anyone out there?


----------



## umbra

The whole Alice's Restaurant thing...Arlo liked to play Philly every Thanksgiving, I think he had relatives in the area. Everybody's' screaming for Alice's Restaurant, like 1974. He was so burnt out playing it, he said, when I pay to hear you play, you can play it. I found that it was easy to get into a meditation playing it over and over


----------



## Hippie420

Mother rapers, father stabbers, father rapers.....

We're all on the Group W bench, boys and girls! W does stand for weed, right?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm definitely on the group W bench! How about that Charlie Daniels song, Easy Rider?  Another classic!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just watched Black Jesus. One of the guys was stressing the entire show cause he had to report to his parole officer & he was afraid his drug screen would be positive & he'd go to jail. Jesus told him to go on & pee in the cup & face the music. He finally goes in & the parole officer tells him that he was positive for thc, but that it didn't really matter cause his parole was up 3 years ago! There had been a clerical error!  Jesus saves, passes to Moses....... touchdown, score!  Impaired, me?


----------



## Hippie420

Love Black Jesus! Squidbillies are pretty kool, too.


----------



## Kraven

Yawn, cup of coffee and a bowl at the ready....wake up OFC.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Is it raining all over the world ?--


----------



## Kraven

Good, starts here this afternoon, then a bitter cold snap with 2 days lows in the mid 30's and then back to our tropical winter


----------



## yarddog

Sup OFC!   Coffee and a bowl,    nice crisp morning.    Got a few days of low 30's.  Time to get used to cold weather


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  25 out there this am Burr..
      :48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Yep it's cold. Grow space is 75 so I am good. Smoking some skywalker this morning. Very high already.


----------



## yarddog

Headed out for a day of cutting trails.   Got a lunch stowed, and 2.5 gals extra fuel.     200 mile range before needing a gas station.   Don't want to worry about fuel while your lost.  Y'all hold the fort down!   Keep the fires burning!!


----------



## mrcane

Have a good day Y.D. Stay safe..


----------



## Rosebud

Morning.. 25 degrees here this morning, smoking some nordle with our daughter, love that. They came over late last night..

Hippie, i am only Kraven's emom, his words. I am not old enough to be your emom.. And there is no edad... This is the new ways of the world.  

Have a good day ya'll and stayed lit.


----------



## Keef

68 and overcast at the beach with some showers!-- I think I'll do something today !--Nope changed my mind!  Think I'll just nurse this buzz!


----------



## Kraven

Smoked out and weaved in for some college football and got the munchies so gonna order a pie and wings....


----------



## Keef

The wife brought me home a slab of pork spare ribs yesterday--Gonna break in the smoker today !--Soon as I finish this pipe I gotta mix up some dry rub and fire it up!--I'm thinking 225 degrees for about 6 hours!-- See if I still got the touch !


----------



## mrcane

Keef My mouth is watering smoked Ribs  YUM!! ....making up couple loaves bread


----------



## Hippie420

Who put this white CRAP all over my yard? Oh hell, it's all over as far as I can see.

Rose, no emom? Damn, now I feel like an eorphan..........


----------



## Keef

Team work Cane !-U bring the bread and I'll throw on some more ribs!--Wife's mixing up some BBQ sauce--I like them dry sauce on the side--She likes them with the sauce glazed on !-- I'm watching her work around that bottle of wine!--See how long she last !--All I got to do is put on some blues and she'll have no choice but to pop the cork ! I'm a bad man !


----------



## Keef

Hippie --Bubble time ?-- U do know someone is gonna have to verify the potency of that ChemDawg hash !--I'm a busy man but I could try to make the time to verify this for U !


----------



## Keef

Hippie got snow I got tumble weeds!--Earlier a dust devil of tumble weeds walked through my back yard !--These aren't your T.V. tumbleweeds --These are delicate like a Daddy Long Legs with legs in all directions !--Dogs don't like them !--Dogs decided they don't like Rosie either!--Me ?--I'm wanting a lawn mower like Rosie!--


----------



## mrcane

I like the snow, up in the mountains, where it belongs..I can see it from here!
   Man just got all smoked up with the neighbor :stoned: Prussian Blue :stoned:


----------



## Keef

Cane I just don't like cold !--Like most vets I got to travel some so it's not like I've never experienced it !-- Camp Casey Korea up in the mountains up by north Korea for winters!--40 below 0 with a 40-50 mph wind howling down the valley !-- MP patrols at night with no heater or doors on the Jeep !--And a year up in Naperville Ill. !--Does the wind ever stop blowing up there ?-- No I'm a committed semi tropical flat lander close to the sea kinda guy !-- Speaking of windy --must be blowing 3p-40 mph at the beach today !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Smoked ribs-- my favorite! Enjoying this weekend since I won't have too many weekends off once my new job starts. I typically world weekend nights only. It's  just more laid back & about the only way to have a consistent schedule as a nurse. Gotta go do some work in the growroom. I'll check on you guys later.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I had an old friend that was in the Korean Conflict. He was in a tank with the heat on full wearing every bit of Joe issue he could find and still freezing. He looked out the gun slit and watched a six or so year old boy walk out of a hooch, wearing nothing but his night shirt. The little fella walked over to the river, chipped a hole in the ice, pealed off his night shirt, and climbed in and took his morning bath.

He figured out quickly that the Koreans were hard folks that weren't going to be defeated.


----------



## Keef

If U ever want to know what Korea smells like take a jar of Kimchi and a bottle of sh** and just kinda do an alternating sniff of each !-- They fertilize the rice with human excretement ---We all tested positive for exposed to hepatitis upon return to the states !--Hippie they may be a tough people but the average life e,pectancy when I was there was in the 30s!


----------



## Hippie420

Geese don't seem to mind the snow too much. Guess they figure it's good camouflage from the hawks. 

View attachment DSCN0136 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Keef

Snow looks good in pics but that's  close as I need to be !-- Hippie what's the gooses names?-- Checked my ribs after 3 hours --Yeah Baby !-- decided to through a couple links of sausage  in there too !--Smoke a rack of ribs or a brisket with a fist full of wood !-- I'm loving my smoker !-- Missed the Spa blowout sale yesterday! They open till 8 tonight figure we'll show up at about 7 and play let's make a Hot Tub deal !-- They want to sell the left over 2015 models  to make room for the 2016 models ! --My attitude is I don't have to have a hot tub but make me smile and I'll take one off your hands !


----------



## Keef

Some people use watch dogs to alert them to intruders !--Those 2 geese be about the best arm system U can get !-- Anything is amiss and the geese will wake U up!-- And--If they can they will kick it's a$$ only better alarm is peacocks !-- There scream  will scare the hell out the uninformed !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, when I smoke, I keep my heat around 160-180 for generally 6 hours or so.   Cover the meat and crank the coals to 190;225 and get the center temp where I want it.


----------



## yarddog

Best place to smoke is the cemetery.  The peeps there don't mind, and people feel awkward and sorry for you when they see you out there.


----------



## Keef

Dog I done went hight tech on  smoker! --Bought one called "Smoken-it"-- Electric Smoker --Add a fist full of wood chunks in it , set the temp and walk away !--it's a cube about 18 inches on each side !--If U can get  piece of meat in it --It'll smoke it !--Temp goes up to 250 degrees-- We'll insulated so U shouldn't open it !-- Have to see if I can send U a pic of my smoker and Rosie and get U to post them for me !-- The wife has promised to teach me to post my own pics soon !-- I see it now !--.The smoker covering the smell of some dank weed while I soak out the aches and pains !


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. Nothing like being goosed by Geese Keef.lol


----------



## yarddog

That's fine with me keef.   Sounds like you got an automatic smoker.  I'm still using a smoker box and wood.   Old school


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper U get all that dry wall ,Plaster or whatever U do --done in Arkansas? -- U getting to old to be running around on stilts!-- Dog I like old school taste but I'm lazy !-- We make our own rub and sauce !--I do got a little old school experience !--- That what I want to bring to my style of growing !--Old School experience with new age technique!--Yo Canada !!-- I'm watching U !--


----------



## Kraven

S T O N E D again!


----------



## yarddog

It's a bad idea to go to the grocery store high, and hungry.  Saw a carrot cake I just had to have,  ended up carrying it on my lap for 28 miles home.    Motorcycle doesn't have much trunk space.


----------



## Hippie420

Yup...


----------



## Keef

Was coming home with a couple 2 liter bottles of Pepsi and some other stuff  on my little honda--Was doing a U turn under an over pass to go up the I trance ramp to the interstate !-- Who would ever thunk there would be a Olds 98 tank making a U turn in the one way U turn lane !--I was moving the speed limit and started down shifting my a$$off and riding the brake hard as I could with some control !--Last chance !--I laid it down and was trying to climb on top when the foot peg stuck!--I was launched about a mile in the air!--I landed on my feet going way to fast !-I had them little legs moving but not fast enough !-- Did about 3-4 cartwheels --and a face plant! But I had a helmet on !-- The guy in the car looked over at me and drove away!-- Bastid!


----------



## Keef

I believe I'm checked off on ribs and sausage! -- potato salad and baked beans !--It's good to be Keef !-- If I only had some fine weed to smoke that'd be about  perfect meal !--Wait what's  this ?-- T.E. ?-- I be O.K. !


----------



## mrcane

Wow Ya'll been busy.. 
   Hippie are those there domestic geese or wild snow geese?
  Man I love me some goose..
   Missed 4;20 but close enough   :48:


----------



## Kraven

Great day of football so far, me an the wife are just about to order Thia for delivery and pig out for the 8pm game. Smoking on some well cured Grape and gonna chase it with a Nurse Larry ston- rancher and a Cannatonic ston- rancher...feeling like going out with a bang, that's the last of the goodies so I'm gonna blow the cap off my lid and meld into the night


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Wow Ya'll been busy..
> Hippie are those there domestic geese or wild snow geese?
> Man I love me some goose..
> Missed 4;20 but close enough :48:


 They're domestic Emden geese. Not supposed to be able to fly, but the girls like to show off. Had intentions of breeding them, but a coyote decided to make a meal out of my one and only male.


----------



## yarddog

Have fun in outer space kraven.


----------



## Keef

U need some more Hippie!--U need a Jackass !--Them critters are born hating coyotes !--They'll protect tier herd too !-- Don't matter whether it's a pack of geese ,chicmens, goats whatever!-- When U got a Jack and Jenny the female rounds up the herd and works close security while Jack goes out to confront the threat !--By confront I mean they will f'up a coyote just because !


----------



## Keef

Kraven needs to learn to make them candies out of Rose's Nurse Larry !-- Maybe make some grape candy too!-- Dog U be careful on that bike! --One stump will ruin your day !--Can Ya'll hear the wind howl out there ?-- Anyway Kraven --A dose of edibles every morning with food or oil !--Then start the wake and bake !--Another dose mid afternoon and if U have trouble sleeping at night another dose about an hour before bed !-- 2 people on a schedule like that and it just is easier to pack caps with weed instead of making brownies or something everyday would make me fat !-I don't always want to eat when I need a dose so the caps work for me !--I try to mix trim, sugar leaves and some fan leaves so that a dose for me is about 4 caps!--I could make them stronger but I think there is goodies in raw dried weed we don't know about yet so I want more or a whole plant cap!--Get just as high as if it was an extract !-- I just can meter it a little better ! --Dog needs some caps for his Adult Attention Disorder and it'll stop that twitch too !--Later Keef out !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie What doe's one do with those geese, You eat em or their eggs.  want to get me some chickens, just can't get around to building them a house..


----------



## mrcane

Packin up the camper headin to the ocean beach .Get BoBo, watch it storm tuesday, then sunny rest week. might get a little fishin in if the rivers are in.. Half oz should make the week.. food, wine, lots firewood.. Love camping out here in the winter,, No one goes "shhhhhh"


----------



## Keef

Don't talk about eating Hippie' birds --He might shoot U !-- My question is how many geese eggs does it take to make an omelet?--- Cane what kinda chickens U thinking about ?-- See I was an officer in da F.F.A. !!- I know about these things !-- U want eating chicken , laying hens or fighting chickens?-- Oh ! They also got them little chickens like correct is hens?-- What they call them little chickens Hippie ?-- Lay little bitty eggs too !-- Can't keep any fighting roosters loose cause they fight !-- They even got chickens that lay cored eggs!-- What about rabbits ? Don't take up much room and breed like ----Wait for it --rabbits ! --How did I manage to get this high ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef, just wondering if them geese earn their keep...
  Never eat a goose egg, had a few....


----------



## Keef

We were talking about one of those shock anti bark collars for my demon dog today and moved on to another topic --Later I walked into the bedroom and my wife had one of my shirts out checking the collars size !--I'm brain damaged not stupid !--I said --Oh Hell No !-- I guess Ole Jet gonna keep barking ! We ai 't getting no shock collar !--I'd wake up one morning dancing on the ceiling trying to get it off !-- Evil --Evil woman !


----------



## mrcane

So, gave some of my first grow to my neighbor.. Kids got PTSD from the Iraq war,, I didn't think that much of the weed,little harsh. now he & his buddies want mo. and they want to buy it, I don't want to sell no weed..


----------



## Keef

Give a man a fish and U feed him for a day --Teach a man to fish and U feed him for a lifetime !-- Give a man a joint ...........


----------



## mrcane

I High!!!  
  You know one of those hold on hits..
       In t&%$*mor*&^#


----------



## Keef

Sheet don't 'fect me none !--First year weed is legal I'm starting a new tradition !-- Instead of Veterans Day -- I'm changing it to "Give a Veteran a Joint Day " -- I'm headed to the V.F.W. with some of my best and by 5he time I leave there'll be a smile on every face there !-- That --Look at me I'm so stoned smile "


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> I High!!!


 I r 2.


----------



## Rosebud

we are sad. Our best friend has to be put to sleep this morning. He is 12 years and 11 months and weighs 70 pounds. He had a neurological event yesterday and is resting in the ER till we go in 4 hours and let him slip away. Here he was a few months ago. This was so fast. Yesterday morning he was fine, then one leg became paralyzed...last we talked to the vet it was three legs. He was in pain the vet said but he is very stoic. Thanks for listening. RIP gearbear.

View attachment 005.JPG


----------



## mrcane

Oh Rose, so sorry,no wonder you are up so early. 
   I am sure that the vet will keep him sedated.
  I am lost for words Rose, wish I could give you a HUG!! 
  :48:


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> we are sad. Our best friend has to be put to sleep this morning.  RIP gearbear.
> 
> View attachment 232124



Oh Rose, my heart goes out to you, the tears are streaming down my cheeks because I know the pain and the emptiness you feel, I'm so very sorry for your loss, If I was there I would give you and Mr. RB a big hug, I know this hurts, and thats an understatement.


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> It's a bad idea to go to the grocery store high, and hungry.  Saw a carrot cake I just had to have,  ended up carrying it on my lap for 28 miles home.    Motorcycle doesn't have much trunk space.



Hilarious!  Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oh, Rose! I am so sorry about your baby. They bring such joy & yet the pain of losing them is nearly unbearable. I lost one of my luvs last August & it still hurts. Come see us here & pour your heart out; we'll be here to offer what comfort we can. This toke's for you gearbear, RIP.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Rose pets are family loosing one hurts just as bad !--I have 2 buried in the flower bed!-- It cost $50,000 --$100,000 to clone a pet!-- I have promised RWS that if I can find a way she 'll have her Jazz back !-- I know where her DNA is just a matter of $ and I can give her Jazz back !--That would make me happy !-- I tell her Jazz is just resting --I plan to give her back to U if possible !


----------



## Keef

Where would a average guy come up with $50,000 to clone a pet!--I grow weed 20-25 lbs and I can give her Jazz back !-- There is a certain motivation there!-- Make it 50 lbs --Itsy -Bitsy my side kick for 17 years is there too !-


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, found a bunch of dudes hiding in with the ladies so they got the chop this morning, flower tent seems mighty bare with just three little girls in there and the veg tent empty...I found a fem Nightshade bean that must be 5-6 years old and I really want to run it as a mother and clone off her for a bit, I lost the slayer clones, they just really never took off. I bought an 8 site aerocloner awhile back but have not used it yet, so if I decide to plop a 5 gal air pot in the veg tent and get me a mother (Nightshade) going I will be using it to clone, figure on taking 8 clones and picking the best 4 to run. So going to the bean collection now to get the Nightshade and drop her in some water....and the circle of life will begin again.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, So you soak your beans before planting?
  Mighty nice ladies there...


----------



## Kraven

So just dropped the Nightshade bean in some water, now lets hope for a tail tomorrow....


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Kraven, So you soak your beans before planting?
> Mighty nice ladies there...



Yes sir, I usually give them a 24 hour soak, if no tail I'll give them another 24 then they go in the dirt and get lightly watered in...if it pops it pops if not well I tried, most have tails in 2 days or less though. I did have one that didn't pop so it went in the dirt and a week later still no seedling, so I just put if off to the side and about a week later I noticed I had a 2" seedling, so I always give them plenty of time before giving up.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -U get ready to fire up that cloner and have a problem of any kind----I know this dude that has faced and solved  just about any problem U will have !  I take a clone or 2 before sexing !--I take the top off a plant and stick it in the cloner when rooted the donor seed plant can finish the bloom cycle!-- If it is a boy I can always throw out his clones if I have no use for them !-- If it is a girl then U can use that first clone as a mother !--Mother can take up a lot of space so why not just take enough cuts off several clone to fill up the cloner!--Give the clone donor some time to recover and off to bloom she goes!-- Still got clones in veg.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Yes sir, I usually give them a 24 hour soak, if no tail I'll give them another 24 then they go in the dirt and get lightly watered in...if it pops it pops if not well I tried, most have tails in 2 days or less though. I did have one that didn't pop so it went in the dirt and a week later still no seedling, so I just put if off to the side and about a week later I noticed I had a 2" seedling, so I always give them plenty of time before giving up.



Ah! Thank you very much...Remember?no,, make note,yes   LOL..


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey Hopper U get all that dry wall ,Plaster or whatever U do --done in Arkansas? -- U getting to old to be running around on stilts!-- Dog I like old school taste but I'm lazy !-- We make our own rub and sauce !--I do got a little old school experience !--- That what I want to bring to my style of growing !--Old School experience with new age technique!--Yo Canada !!-- I'm watching U !--



Yesser it be done,,and yes im getting to old for stilts,,,lol,,but i can still jump up on them and rock and roll. Most need ladders to get on stilts,,so when i need a ladder I will stop getting on them.:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Comforting thoughts your way Rosebud!!

He couldn't have had a better family to live his life with.

You made his life a wonderful loving experience, ANY living thing would be lucky to have the fates put them in your care.


Healing mojo to a broken heart. 
:heart:


----------



## Keef

Took some measurements of the spare room ---Roughly  10 ft.-X--16ft!-- Not as big as Umbra's garage but it'll do the trick!!--All Bloom !-- Umbra move a garage full in at a ti.e and runs them the does it again !--Right Umbra?--- I plan to move about a quarter of capacity to bloom every 2 weeks!--- After a couple months I'll be harvesting about 25% every 2 weeks! I think 2 lbs per month would pay the bills especially if I turn most to oil and make e-cig juice! --I figure 10% oil recovery from total  weight !--I could whole sale the weed for what $2,500 a lb ?-- I turn it into e-cig liquid I can whole sale it for $5,000 for the same amount of weed!--


----------



## mrcane

Cuttin out this morning for the ocean beach & rainforest, bout 3hr drive to a beautiful spot.


----------



## Keef

Good Times  Cane !--Hopper we don't heal as fast as we used to , I'm sure U a master stilt walker but it only takes one oops to end your stilt  walking for Good!--I hate hanging sheet rock and when it comes to mud --I'll need extra sandpaper! --I can get the job done but I sure as hell ain't no pro !-- I worked with steel as a young man and worked on a framing team from the shop in the afternoon !--Cutting a roof is beyond me !--I knows enough about  stuff to set up a grow room!!-- Speaking of grow  ---I got a question for the brain trust !--My Mars Hydro 300 watt LEDS --They have a switch  for veg. and one for bloom-- Veg is mostly whitish and bloom Is mostly redish !--Running both produces 300 watts -- I run both on for veg but have been turning the light to bloom only in the bloom cycle !-- I think I know the answer but what would U do ?-- Run the bloom only or get the full 300 watts for the whole cycle from veg. through bloom ! Seems like  more light -more better ? -- What's the verdict ?


----------



## Hippie420

So sorry, Rose. It seems to be a bad year for the OFC losing family. The price we pay for living is burying the dead.


----------



## mrcane

All right loaded up gota F350  four door dually with the 460  a lance camper onboard,good thing I not going that far,I don't think they got enough gas..
Seeya when we seeya.....
  We will keep a fire burning,And You will be in our thoughts Rose.. :48:


----------



## Keef

That ain't camping !--That's  called Glamping--Glamorous Camping !-- I'm down with that !--No need to be unconnected and U need light !--Wife might need to use her hair drier or there might be a game on !--My Daddy got a teepee and feels he missed out on being a mountain man !--Learned a lot from the old man but if I got a lighter why I want to rub sticks together to make fire !--I believe U should be as comfortable in the wild as U are at home !-- I've been nursing the idea of a houseboat for a long time !-Nice little grow barge attached !-- Off grid with all the amenities  of home !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef last I heard the gear we grow is going for $4400 a lb or $1400 per 1/4. Tempting to get back in the trade but it's not for me. Maybe when prohibition is over and I have some extra.


----------



## Keef

Tempting ?--Cuz I'm headed that way !--Not many kripples can step up and reach that income !--Maybe it's  just the brain injury talking but I believe I got a fair to middling chance of doing g just that !-- The wife has Fibro-Myalgia , Stress induced migraines and a few psychological problems! -- She's only got a couple more years of being able to do the work !--I'm thinking 2 years until the end of prohibition !-- Then we start our second careers as pot farmers!-- We about to reach weed Independence again then any excess can be stored to build up some inventory for when prohibition ends !-- Money in The bank


----------



## Keef

Only have to replace $100,000 of income annually !--- I think I can do that !


----------



## Keef

Off to the hot tub sale soon !--To hot tub or not to hot tub ?---That is the question !


----------



## Kraven

Bubbles in the water are always concerning me bro


----------



## Hippie420

Only after a bowl of my bean soup.


----------



## Kraven

Chili is almost done, been simmering most of the day


----------



## Keef

The deed is done !--Hot Tub will be here shortly!---A $12,000 Hot tub still in the box for $5,000 free delivery and with a note from the doctor the sales tax will be refunded !-- Chase down an electrician tomorrow to run a 220 volt line and we chilling !--By tommorrow  evening Keef be kicked back in the hot tub burning a fatty listening to the waves !!-- Got to break it in right !-- 4 person tub !--My question is who is gonna be the first O.F.C. member to get high in the hot tub with Keef at the beach !


----------



## Keef

Hey I'm thinking about ordering an assortment of feminized seed from one of those Pic and Mix seed sellers--- Any thoughts ?-- Will those feminized seed be quality seed ?-- Let the wife go seed shopping !-- As for me --I'm after a male ChemDawg but I'd be tickled with a female too !--The wife wants some Papaya and some other things like the fruity ones like Cherry Pie ,Strawberry, etc !


----------



## Keef

I was wondering where everyone was tonight when I remembered it was Sunday and all my peeps was at the evening church service !-- Rose !-- Wish I had some words that would help!--- Hippie I saw the weather report for Michigan  --It's  bubble time !!--Fill up that child's swimming pool and make some ice !--U got work to do !-- U got that cement mixer and your filters clean ? --- The rest of them might be at church but they don't let Hippie in them kinda places !


----------



## Hippie420

You got that right! No pews for me. Been watching Walking Dead. Glen's alive!

Too early yet for bubble. Temps are supposed to go back into the 50s by Wednesday.

Still got three big 'uns to clean, too. Gave one to my buddy to clean up. He doesn't know it yet, but he gets to keep it all but the seeds. He bought a mixer last year and made a few batches of bubble with me. He's ready to make his own, and I think he plans on doing the hot water trick to it when he gets some product. Now he's got product!


----------



## Rosebud

I am here Keef, thank you all for your kind words. I appreciate them more than you know.

I remember when our daughter left to live in NY and I said, please don't leave me with these two...meaning her dad and brother. I feel the same way, gearhart, don't leave me with these two dogs... Gearhart was born in a little town in Oregon, on the ocean, called Gearhart.  He had a very large vocabulary.  He was just an awesome guy. You all know. 

What kind of chemicals you going to use Keef? Bromine, chlorine, Baqua? Where is your hot tub going? Back yard? Deck?


----------



## Rosebud

hey hippie, you made me laugh with your e orphan line. Thanks!


----------



## tcbud

Rose, so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> hey hippie, you made me laugh with your e orphan line. Thanks!


 Hey, you're still my esister, OK?


----------



## Keef

Couldn't sleep so I'm up !-- Hippie hope U save me a few seed!-- I want to cross it with my T.E. !--Can't see how it could be anything but fine !-- Wouldn't mind a fine female Dawg either !--


----------



## Hippie420

Got LOTS of seeds, bro.


----------



## yarddog

29 this am at my house.     Brought my diesel heater to work.   Me and cold don't get along very well.   I've heard it gets worse with age.


----------



## Kraven

Real feel of 34F C'mon that not cool - pun intended. I need my southern winter back. I don't want this northern stuff thats freezing and windy...yuk!!


----------



## Kraven

Rose I though about you and your family most of the day yesterday, I really wish I had the words....but there are none, you can always talk to me, I have big ears.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Keef last I heard the gear we grow is going for $4400 a lb or $1400 per 1/4. Tempting to get back in the trade but it's not for me. Maybe when prohibition is over and I have some extra.



Those prices are ridiculous,,,350 per ZIp,,lol. I don't care how Dank it is,,it ain't worth 350 a Zip. And PPL ***** about big business taking over,,,sounds like it already has to me. It don't cost no WHERE NEAR that to grow it. I would kick my peeps *** if he tried to charge me those freakin prices.

Sorry for your loss Rose. I am dreading the day my Miniature Schnauzer passes. He is 11 yrs old and our best friend for sure.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks again you guys. I hope this is the worst day waking up crying, i hope that stops soon.  Mr rb got that big boy buried yesterday in the cold. He is by the patio now, where he liked to be. 
The good news is the LA confidential made me sleep really good last night. It is weird, the other dogs... ok, enough.
It is COLD here. 
Hippie, yes, ebrother!
Kraven, thank you.
TCBud, WH ..
I know, lets smoke!


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Morning :heart: 

Grand idea!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

FINALLY! Someone to smoke with! THanks Joe.

Keef, are you in the hot tub yet?

I am interested in the infrared saunas. Two doctors told me i should get one... Costco.com.. I think i will go try one out before buying.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, the tears will come often & sometimes when you least expect it. Just when you think you have it under control you find yourself overwhelmed with grief. I ended up getting two rescue dogs shortly after, but it didn't ease the sorrow.  Anyways, I feel for you. Woke to a cold house this morning;  it was 74 in here! I hate cold. Coffee & smoke-- no worries mate!  And, Keef, I'll volunteer to be the first OFC member in your hot tub!


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> And, Keef, I'll volunteer to be the first OFC member in your hot tub!


 You might want to check with RWS first. Any gal that runs with scissors could be dangerous!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !!--Rose the hot tub is a 7ft -X-7ft--- We have a patio out back so we placed it there!--- Gotta get an electrician to run me a 220 volt line before using it !-- If U remember I had a tift with my new neighbor when he informed me my fence was on his property?-- Told him It was his fence and his problem !--Cuz tore the fence down the fence!--Fence was on his property !--Anyway --with the fence up it would have cost much more if the had to use a crane to get it into the back yard !-- Hippie -I'm making that seed starting station primarily  to start a assortment of ChemDawg crosses and I got some seed from the T.E. and some from my Widow !--Oh!-the wife is looking for some Papaya seed too!-- I'm excited about this single Cindy 99 seed!--Wish I had a few more !--- I've decided that to find the 4 varieties I want in my rotation I need to grow several varieties several times to find my keepers!-- Umbra needs to send me some of that Cherry Pie and some GG crosses !--Hey Dog --What U said about hurting more as U age !-- Nailed it !-- Gonna happen to U too little brother !  Anyone wanna get high!


----------



## Hippie420

Juice is easy to run. If you've got a double spot left in your breaker box, buy the breaker and figure out how far the run will be. That'll determine what gauge wire you need.

If a simple minded hippie like me can do it, I know you can, Cuz!


----------



## Keef

Sure Hippie but RWS said "U remember the last time U got lit and messed with electricity "-- 'nough  said !--One mistake and U don't forget it !-- So yes Hippie I could run the wire and install the plug but the Lady bought me a hot tub and wants it installed properly!-- If she wants an electrician to install it who am I to tell her no !--- I did my job !--I spent that $5,000 sign on bonus without even trying !


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra I never did get a viable GDP-X-BLACK Rose !-- The rest of "Umbra's Bunch" are thriving! We're the GDP-X-BLACK Rose be too old !-- We know I'm not the best germination in the house but the B.B. did fine !-- Most germed with no problem! ---Not giving U a hard time Umbra I'm thankful for the seed !--


----------



## yarddog

I lost my dog 14 years ago, and I still get misty eyed. I'm sure goimg to miss this Dane when its his time.   No good without the bad.


----------



## ness

After Noon here, OFC.  cane have a nice trip.  Your, probably long gone.  Rose, I'm sorry about friend.  Everyone Have a Happy and Hi Thanksgiving.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Nes!-- Still studying for that drug test !-- Did some  research and found out that saliva test can easily be beat!-- My Wife passed one just the other day !--She did our family wake and bake then about 1pm    -- It seems excellent oral hygiene works just fine !  Hopefully this will be her last job.!--- 4,400 per lb. ?--  I need to tap that market !-- I know the market value is different in different  places but maybe one day the O.F.C. can market  where the price is best !--I'm not really talking about a pot farmers co-op --But prohibition ends----Maybe we can do such a thing !


----------



## Keef

Hopper did U see the last episode of "Street Outlaws"-- Daddy Dave and Goliath! --Dragging them like  they was tied to a stump !


----------



## WeedHopper

I tell ya,,, that freakin Camaro keeps kicking everybody's ***. Cant think of the guys name. Think its Kye Kelly or something like that.


----------



## Keef

That's Kye Kelly !--Done outrun the Crow three times in a row !--The Crow is fast but Big Chief got to find some more power if he's gonna beat him !--- Daddy Dave's Goliath  is gonna shoot to the top of the list !--I think he could easily outrun that Sonoma  he used to drive!-- I'm easily amused !--Street Outlaws -- Archer and Black Jesus  are currently my favorite shows!


----------



## Keef

$600 to install a 50 amp breaker--40 ft of Romex  and connect the other end to the tub ?--- No Thanks !-- Got plenty room in the breaker box and I can buy 50 ft of #6 wire at the hardware store !--Might even put in an emergency cutoff !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, odds are if you need that emergency cutoff it will be too late.  Just sayin. 
When you know how to do stuff, it is very hard shelling out the cash to pay someone.   A shop here wanted to charge me over $600 to change my timing belt and water pump.   I hung up.  It took me $130 or so and 4 hours.


----------



## yarddog

Boss lady is working late tonight.     I'm on my own for supper.    Settled on an omelet, with cheese, mushrooms, and spinich.   Glass of cold whole milk and I'll be all set.


----------



## Kraven

Epic YD, I love breakfast for dinner. Me, I'm fixing to get knee deep in this big ol' bowl of chili and a grill cheese w/ bacon. Glass of iced sweet tea and I'm gonna finish it off with a hot brownie with a scoop of home made vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## Keef

I so High !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> $600 to install a 50 amp breaker--40 ft of Romex and connect the other end to the tub ?--- No Thanks !-- Got plenty room in the breaker box and I can buy 50 ft of #6 wire at the hardware store !--Might even put in an emergency cutoff !


 *Grin* Told ya, Cuz! Even scab spark jumpers don't work cheap!


----------



## Hippie420

50 amp? You installing a hot tub or a stick welder?


----------



## yarddog

You got me beat kraven.   Professional stoners sure know some good eatin!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Smoke'm  if U got'm !


----------



## Kraven

Morning Keef, hot coffee and a bowl coming up


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. got my wake on but no bake in my mom's house, so the bake will be just a bit later. just thought I would check in.


----------



## giggy

morning krav


----------



## yarddog

Hey giggy, enjoy your time with your family.    
Kraven , I'm still trying to get used to your new picture.   
I'm sipping a cup of coffee, sitting beside the fire.   Well, I'm actually at work drinking coffee, and I do have a fire.   A diesel heater, technically a fire.


----------



## Keef

It's  even chilly at the beach !-  58 degrees or so !-- Hippie -- 50 amp breaker?-- The tub have 2 big pump motors, a heater and lots of bells and whistles! --That's big enough to run a welder---Guess I got a place to ug in my Mig welder when I find one at the pawn shop !--- Last night the wife decided it would look great over there !---Explained in no uncertain terms that I was only gonna move it once ---Make up your mind where U want it !  Going to the hardware store later to pick up wire and breaker! -- Be getting high and watching the stars in the tub this evening if all goes well !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning im fixen to take my Granddaughter to school. Coffee and keys. Later


----------



## Keef

Rose --One day at a time !--Talk to us about it --Lots of us have lost a loved one lately we understand the pain !-- Hopper sounds like good times with the grand baby! ---Giggy --U got seed or clones to fire that grow up yet !--I know a guy who runs a clone factory if he has anything U want !  Good day all !  Looks like I got a hot tub to move!--60% chance of rain next few days so gotta get-r-done!-- Just not high enough yet !-- Onlyest  Thang I know about electricity is never connect the black wire to the red wire !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys. The mornings are the hardest, i just cry.. I know you guys know the pain,,, it will take a bit but we will get thru it.
The first day i stayed stoned on LA  and the next day. Today I have to go into the world so I will go back to less stoned pot. Sure glad i have that knock out pot. I just can't get over that he was never sick and was never on medicine and he just went paralyzed and died. It is good for him. I would like to go in 20 hours after never being sick.
There you go Keef, that is what i am thinking.. THank you all for your support. Sheesh, what will i do when i lose mr rb if i am a wreck over gearhart.
I hope you got in your hot tub .

THank you everyone..YD, you too. I think i left you out the other day and I appreciate your caring too.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm thinking about making some dry ice hash. When done it's like fine sand. thinking about mixing in a small amount of RSO as a binder to make some  hash. just wondering if anyone has tried it?  I'll try a small batch to see how it smokes. RSO is harsh by itself, but just a little might be ok as a glue.  what do you think?
maybe roll some small balls and make some hard candy to coat them with if it does not smoke well . some kick *** canna pills Keef

Good morning OFC


----------



## bozzo420

So sorry Rose  Lost my yorkie (tootsie) 3 years ago. I still go out back to her grave and talk with her.


----------



## Rosebud

I would keep the two separate, but that is just me. We made di hash a couple of weeks ago and it doesn't need anything to bind it.  But I may be weird. to me hash is party and rso is meds... I bet you would make some kick *** hash that way but it would be way to strong for me to enjoy... go for it bozzo.

Thank you bozzo, he was a very good boy.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, take a fool's advice and hit the box with a clear head. You want to be watching the stars with a buzz in your tub and not laughing with Buddha while RWS cries.

If the box has a main breaker, flip it off. If it's a hot panel, keep in mind that anything copper or metal will kill you if you touch it. Last box I worked on was a hot box. I cut cardboard and covered everything but the spot I was working on, just incase. The sixty cycle shuffle is no fun. Been hit too many times.

Rose, ole Sharky's been gone for more than two months, but there's still triggers that make my heart hurt. Snow was one. He loved snow. I miss the little snow angels he'd leave in the yard.
Rodan's been gone a couple of weeks. I still hurt when I go for my two AM snack and she's not tap dancing on the perch wanting hers. Life goes on, and when we dwell on things that hurt our hearts, we take a part of our hearts away from the ones we love that are still here. Still sucks though.


----------



## Keef

Why not just get a pollen press Bozzo ?-- That would make some killer canna caps with hash and RSO!-- I remember the Gloman said he took a 00 cap full of RSO ---He said he was high for 3 days !--That's  aittle too potent for Keef!- Rose U should be taking an edible dose about 3 times a day!--Not so potent that U can't  function but enough to take the edge off ! Bozzo when U headed south ? ---Wrestling  with that hot tub and mowing yesterday done beat Keef's a$$ !--No rest for the wicked !--This gonna hurt !


----------



## Keef

Hippie the box has a main shutoff so we good !--Don't do it stoned?--Anyone could do it with a straight head !-But --I bet I can do it stoned !---Running the wire to the tub and hooking it up is no problem !--This will be my first time to install a breaker!--Seems straight forward enough !--I will be careful and I'll have the Mighty RWS supervising !--


----------



## Hippie420

Just keep in mind that if you get hung up and RWS tries to pull you off, your dogs will probably starve to death before the smell alerts the neighbors. I did a hot box one time and tied a hundred foot power cord around my waist. Told the owner if I started dancing to pull and pull HARD!
With the main shut off, make sure you steer clear of it. the wires going to it are straight from the pole.
Honestly, it's easy. Just pay attention like you would if you were trying to pet a sidewinder.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie I know you miss him. I guess we will always miss them, but what you said about the price of love is loss. or something like that, is so true. and it is worth the pain of the happy years with them.  Ok, enough...  Did i mention we have frozen rain with snow on top... not my favorite road conditions, but i am an old teamster that drove for a living once upon a time.  I have to go to the md this morning. Wish me luck! 

I THANK EACH OF YOU!!!!


----------



## bozzo420

this birds packing and will fly soon. a couple of weeks yet Keef. Got to try just a small batch Rose.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo hope all goes well and U have a great winter!--Maybe come spring U can talk the Hippie out of a T.E. clone or two !- Bozzo  a card shark ya'll !--He be taking all they money!---Rose --hope all goes well at the doctor !  --


----------



## Keef

Got the tub where it's  gonna stay and I promise U one thing---This is gonna hurt!!-- But what U gonna do ?-- One day I won't be able to muscle a 700 lb hot tub around but that day ain't today !-- I'm gonna pay for this in pain !


----------



## yarddog

And be rewarded with hot bubbles of relaxation


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Just a reminder Keef, that breaker needs to be a GFIC and they run a few bucks.
Keeps you from getting electrocuted.


----------



## Keef

Grandpa --I wasn't sure what a GFCI breaker was !-- I had planned to install a 50 amp breaker and run the wire straight to the tub!--U got my attention !--Got some more research to do before throwing down !-- Grandpa --What U growing and how ?--- I get names confused but I can identify  who's who by what they growing !-- Thanks for the 411 on the GFIC breaker!


----------



## Hippie420

You can go with a ground fault circuit interrupter breaker or you can go with a GFCI at the plug. It's well advised. By the time you feel the tingle, they trip. Otherwise, if something does happen, throw in some potatoes, carrots, and celery. You'd make a great stew!


----------



## Keef

Am I smoking alone?-- It's  gotta be 3:20 or 2:40 I'm getting high --Who really knows what time it is anyway !-- My clock says it's  time to get high !--Took me some caps cause I'm finished today !--The spirit is willing the body not so much ! I'll finish up tommorrow! --RWS been on You Tube and knows all there is to know about wiring this Thang !--- She might be a little anxious to get in the tub !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, mr rb put in GFI when he did our hot tub.  50 amp.

I be smoking with you!


----------



## umbra

Hi OFC. Been MIA. Rose so sorry about your poodle. Our pets become family. My son made it home yesterday at 4:20. Still bummed about my car. Been busy farming and looking for work. Another holiday without my family .


----------



## Kraven

Rose, sometimes the pain is a firm reminder of how much he became a member of your family.....grief is a five step process and your gonna hit anger and disbelief at some time. Try to remember, holding it in only serves to hurt you in the long run....take it from the crazy PTSD vet, who by the way started counseling yesterday.....THATS A BIG MOVE FOR ME.....i don't really like to talk about things much, but after some tears and anger...hell I felt better yesterday...weird, I could have been doing this all along. Anytime you wanna talk I can be a good listener....and your gonna need to talk this through a time or two before the sting is taken away.


----------



## Keef

It hurts when I do this !


----------



## yarddog

Hunted for brick tonight. No luck,  tomorrow looks promising.   On the ride home, I discovered my left side upper wisdom tooth is cracked.  My wife inspected me when I got home and both uppers are chipped.   That bums me out, I detest the dentist.    I'm going to try and bold out till February when my dental coverage starts.   Doesn't hurt, but of course I know its there now.  
Well, lets smoke a bowl, and have a couple crispy fried spam sandwiches.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> It hurts when I do this !


 Then don't do that!

Dog, every time I see or hear about Spam, I think of Monty Python.


----------



## Bongofury

I love spam but my heart does not. Slowly fried and slightly crispy on both sides. 

I love that song. Spam, spam and more spam. Who sang that song? I forget...

Hello OFC. I just took a hit from my 1st grow of THC bomb and decided to drop in and say hello. mmmm


----------



## yarddog

Ok, this cats got to go!!!   You start spamming the ofc, you got to go!!!


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 232167


----------



## Kraven

B&#7841;n không &#273;&#432;&#7907;c chào &#273;ón &#7903; &#273;ây .


----------



## Hippie420

Don't sweat it, Dog. Ole Rose'll get 'em! Bet she bounces a couple a day.


----------



## Rosebud

At least Hippie.  It has been a lot lately.

Hi Beemer, so nice to see your name down there.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> At least Hippie. It has been a lot lately.


 'Tis the season. You ought to see my email inbox. I think they have demon mailers that go through every possible email account and spam 'em with all sorts of crap I've got no use for.


----------



## bozzo420

GI number 1........VC number 10. See I learned some Vietnamese. Good Morning OFC   number 1


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc, continuing my quest for the brick today.   Hopefully won't have this problem for very much longer.   Tired of spending $100 a week on bud.   
Smoke em if ya got em.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--Ugh!--Not moving very well today !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, wife is off with me till Sunday. Got a hot cup of coffee and a half smoked bowl. Laid down 5 more SSTD today, got to keep both tents busy...besides I only have three in flower and it looks lonely and sad in there.


----------



## yarddog

Been on the horn looking for happy frog.   Found a store with four bags left, will be making a run Saturday and buy them all.   Evidently this is not the time of year to find a specialty soil locally.    It will be a 110 mile trip there and back.
Went ahead and payed over the phone and got all four.    I will need them before February.         Looks like a mini road trip Saturday.


----------



## Keef

Rose any of them spammers from Canada ?---  70 at the beach with showers moving in today!-- Feel like I been beat with an Ugly stick !---Not messing with electricity  in the rain ! Guess I'll just hang out an shoot the sheet with my peeps!-- The pharm is looking good but I only got bloom half full!-- Thinking about  ordering a selection from one of those Mix and Match seed companies ---Any reason I can't clone feminized plants?--


----------



## Keef

Dog next time order that frog dirt from Amazon --Have it delivered to your door!--The U.P.S. man hates me !-- I work him !--


----------



## Keef

U can't know about head injuries unless U got one !!--My Muse came to me last night and showed me head movies about an electric boat that needs no fuel !----I'm gonna have to start building stuff again !--  Empty some of this stuff out my head !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> GI number 1........VC number 10. See I learned some Vietnamese. Good Morning OFC number 1


 Make boom-boom long time?

When I was a kid working the retail field, I worked with an old merchant marine that hated GIs. He claimed in the late fifties-early sixties, he could bribe the cook and get a three pound caned ham, take it to the fanciest ***** house in town, and the mama-san would boot every guy out and give him free run for the entire weekend and never bring him the same gal twice.

He said by the mid sixties when the GIs started showing up in force, the ladies started charging five bucks a pop! Supply and demand I guess.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, when you go to wire the tub, I always found wiring from the plug back to be the safest. Run the wire to the plug, then back to the box. Stuff the wire through the box with a romex connector, hook it up to the breaker while the breaker is loose and turned off, then snap the breaker in. Flip the main on, flip the hot tub breaker on, and look for smoke! No smoke/sparks/ loud bang = good job.

If ya ain't got it done in a week, send me a round trip plane ticket. I'll hook it up for ya.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I looked on amazon, but it would cost me $50 a bag after shipping.  I bought four bags local for $68. The shipping kills it.  I need to go hydro one day.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Just so you guys know, there is a SPAM museum in MN. They have busts of famous people made out of SPAM. When people ask me what scrapple is, I tell them it is like SPAM without all the health benefits of SPAM.
I guess things are back to normal around here. I asked my son to take out the trash last night. He told me it was taken care of. I took it out at 7:30 this morning. I asked him to transplant 6 plants. Looks like he just left them out in the cold. I will take care of them as well.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippie !--U Musta been in my mind cause that is pretty much what I had in mind !--I can do it --Dam with the Internet U can find instructions  on how to do anything !--I hurt myself moving that tub where I wanted it !--I'll lay up a day or two and heal up some then hook it up !--Spend that much on something and not hook it up is not an option!----The black market in Korea was fantastic  !--- I could buy a bottle of Johnny Walker black  label for $5 and take it to the village and sl it for $25 !--Chocolate, Blue Jeans, coffee, cooking oil-- Double or triple your  money !-- I could put a dollar bill in my wall locker and go to the ville  and spent all my money!--Next day go buy some chocolate or something  and after 3-4 trips I'd be ready to do it again!--Prostitution was legal and I took care of the girls--They didn't have many options-it was just a job!--By the time I had been in Korea for 3 months I had a better Intel system than the investigators!


----------



## Keef

Hey--Know why that cop in Chicago shot that black guy 16 times ?-- Cause that's  all the bullets that was in his gun !--He in big trouble !!


----------



## Hippie420

I sure wouldn't want to be a Chicago cop. There have been over 2,300 shootings in the city so far this year and the year ain't over. They also have some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC.

That cop needs to be in trouble.  He had 20 complaints against him. How will he do in prison? First degree.  This shooting was an execution. I want to swear now.

Keef, be careful, I know too late.

Kraven, i am really glad you liked your shrink and felt better after. That is great.  I am glad you are doing that as we all need that at times in our life.

Umbra, these kids!


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Keef said:


> Grandpa --I wasn't sure what a GFCI breaker was !-- I had planned to install a 50 amp breaker and run the wire straight to the tub!--U got my attention !--Got some more research to do before throwing down !-- Grandpa --What U growing and how ?--- I get names confused but I can identify  who's who by what they growing !-- Thanks for the 411 on the GFIC breaker!


  Hi Keef, just finished a blue dream & nebula grow.  All packed up and heading south ( hate cold weather last few years, bummer getting old.)
I am a retired electrician and when you get ready to do it to that hot tub I will be most happy to give you some of my experience, hope I still remember.

You need to install the 50A ground fault breaker, then run your # 6 wire in a piece of sealtite or some weather proof enclosure. You will also need to ground the metal frame of the pool back to the panel.

I'll be on the road for a few days, be in the sunshine by Sunday I hope.  Will be on-line in the evening, good luck and enjoy that tub.:joint4:


----------



## yarddog

Well, my car took a crap on me at lunch.    No tools ATM, but its getting fuel.   I don't think I have spark.    These years are known for ignition coil failures.    Took the rest of the day off, gathering up tools now.   Waiting for a ride.  At least I know a good mechanic, don't charge much either.     Will work for smoke!!


----------



## Keef

Grandpa Thanks !-If I need help ,I'll give U a yell!--Have a safe trip!--We have lots of Snow Birds winter over down here!--Our Winter Texans !-- Don't blame them a bit!--I don't like cold either!--We didn't even get a frost last winter!---Get-r-done Dog !---Rose I think U get what U pay for and when U pay a cop $25,000 a year that's  the quality cop U get !--U get the people who will use their power as if they were above the law !--


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Just so you guys know, there is a SPAM museum in MN. They have busts of famous people made out of SPAM. When people ask me what scrapple is, I tell them it is like SPAM without all the health benefits of SPAM.
> I guess things are back to normal around here. I asked my son to take out the trash last night. He told me it was taken care of. I took it out at 7:30 this morning. I asked him to transplant 6 plants. Looks like he just left them out in the cold. I will take care of them as well.



kids get difficult when trying to come in to their own, but they still have to understand what being part of a unit is. forget to do something he wants help him remember. 

Hope everything else is treating you good man :joint4:


----------



## Rosebud

Frying sausage, making bread crumbs.... smells good around here.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Frying sausage, making bread crumbs.... smells good around here.



lucky lady, i miss a kitchen. gearing up for family i bet :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## bozzo420

check the coil wire for conductivity first. sometimes they burn a hole in the wire because they get so  much power through that one wire. it has happened twice for me


----------



## Rosebud

Hi lyfespan, how are you doing? 

We are going to friends house tomorrow. But i am doing the dressing and some other stuff.  Why don't you have a kitchen? I hope you are ok.


----------



## yarddog

Thanks bozzo, I am without a meter ATM, I have good ground, and I'm getting power to the coil.    I'm going to guess and get a coil.


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan in da house !--Rose I be O.K. stiff and sore and the weather is messing with my face but I've been worse!--U got a problem with some cornbread dressing?-- Enjoy your visit !--


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Hi lyfespan, how are you doing?
> 
> We are going to friends house tomorrow. But i am doing the dressing and some other stuff.  Why don't you have a kitchen? I hope you are ok.


no kitchen till i make it out of living in this warehouse, lol but i will be hitting the friends for TG. plant life is crazy but doing great got a line finally worked up and getting good. will be up at the Emerald cup.


Keef said:


> Lyfespan in da house !--Rose I be O.K. stiff and sore and the weather is messing with my face but I've been worse!--U got a problem with some cornbread dressing?-- Enjoy your visit !--



howdy Keef:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan Howdy back at U !--What was that U were working with ?--A Black (something) crossed on a White Widow ?-- Hope U found something special !-- I've got seed developing from a Tranquil Elephantizer cross that I have high hopes for !-- Might be adding some ChemDawg to the mix!-- Got a BPU-X-Blueberry  out of Umbra's Bunch that is working out !-- Still looking for a Pink Kush or UBC Chemo cut !


----------



## Hippie420

Ahhhhh......Got to lay down and smoke a bowl finally. Five pounds of Swedish meatballs done, a chicken boiling in a pot just waiting for herb dumplings. The dumplings are going to be a bit late. I'm takin' a damn break!


----------



## yarddog

Go hippie!   Thanksgiving is a stoners paradise!!    

Fixed my car, needed a new distributor. Glad that's over.      It's always a worry when you don't know what wrong.    Moneys tight.    Umbra knows that feeling for sure.    Going to share this picture.


----------



## Keef

Dog --Get down with your bad self !--Glad U got it fixed !-- Good that U didn't have to depend on anyone !--


----------



## Hippie420

Dog, you outta get that dude that fixed it high!

Dumplings are done, 1,154 LEDs in strips laid out and ready for a dance with my soldering station, and the back says uncle. I'm listening. If I'm not in a turkey comma tomorrow, I'm going to finish soldering up the lights. This puppy is gonna be beautiful.

Another bowl of bubble and hoping Mr. Back will forgive me for my folly.


----------



## giggy

happy thanksgiving everybody, hope yall have a great day, also WAKE AND BAKE.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning all and Happy Thanksgiving day, today more than the turkey will be baked.....


----------



## yarddog

Hope I don't od on food today.   Hope you all eat some good food.   Stay lit!!
   Hippie, I got him real high.   I didn't even charge myself for the job.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, with all those lights for your van, you will need to get people to sign an epilepsy waiver.


----------



## DirtyDiana

bozzo420 said:


> So sorry Rose  Lost my yorkie (tootsie) 3 years ago. I still go out back to her grave and talk with her.



I, too, talk to a place in my back yard. It just breaks my heart when it  rains; my Jazz girl hated the rain. I do smile in remembrance  a little more than cry these days, but sometimes those tears won't be denied. My heart feels for you Rose! Tootsie-- cute name Bozzo! Do you have any others?


----------



## umbra

Happy Thanksgiving OFC. Starting the Holiday with a cup of Joe and a fatty. Today's smoker's menu is banana og x ult chem/sfv. Heavy fuel smell and taste. Like a bus is parked, running, sitting in your living room. Getting ready for some FOOTBALL!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! So much to be thankful for. Got my little 8# Butterball in the smoker; it will be my first smoked turkey! Want to make some good ol' Guidry rice dressing cause I think it would go good with it, but gotta have my Southern cornbread dressing too-- tradition!  Some corn maque choux, sweet potatoes, something green, cranberry sauce, pecan pie! What's gonna be on everyone else's table today? We usually have an evening meal instead of noonish, just how we roll. Rolls too!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC and Happy Thanksgiving. May you all have plenty to eat and smoke on this day of gratitude.

Dog, cute pic up there and "epilepsy waiver" was very funny.  

DD, nice to see you up this morning. How is it going?  I still have big tears at times, sure miss my big boy. I know you all have  been thru it too.  We will be ok.

Have a great day you all!


----------



## Rosebud

DD, what is  corn maque choux?

I do a sausage and bread  stuffing with slivered almonds, mushrooms and black olives and the other stuff, onions. etc. 
Cranberry salad, from Mr rb. Pumpkin pie  the rest will be done at our friends today. So glad i am not doing it this year, first year EVER.  OH well.


----------



## bozzo420

happy thanksgiving OFC. turkey going in right now ,honey baked ham  already being picked on, and grandmas fried fruit (cherry) pies being made by me. Love grandmas fried peach pies. got 2 pounds of cherries from Sams.     Lions on at noon . Last of the trimmings are gone till next year. 7 loads of RSO and 2 ounces of dry ice hash. Lots of cookies this winter.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow bozzo, that is a lot of great stash for the winter.. Fried pies? Tell me.


----------



## bozzo420

little fried pies . made from dried fruit.  Googled fried  dried fruit pies and got recipe. you simmer dried fruit, sugar, water and lemon juice for 20 min.   them make a simple dough and make 5 inch rounds. spoon fruit and make a pocket. Fry them up.....dried fried pies. southern treats.  usually made from peach or apples, but I'm trying cherries.


----------



## Rosebud

wow, sounds heavenly. Good thing i didn't grow up in the south i would weigh a lot.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yummy Bozzo! Love fried pies! Rose, corn maque choux is an Indian(native American)-Cajun corn dish. I try to copy my great grandmother's. It's slightly spicy, sweet & creamy. Best with fresh corn & it's a long cooking process if done right. The recipe varies from family to family. It's been a tradition for Thanksgiving since I was a child. I always do a special cornbread dressing with smoked ham & Cajun sausage. I've never done a dressing with bread.  My grandma Guidry always made rice dressing & my other grandma made cornbread dressing. We usually had chicken or squirrel & dumplings too. Bread pudding with bourbon sauce for Christmas.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Unfortunately,  Mr. DD is not feeling well & is in bed. Hopefully, he'll start feeling better.


----------



## Rosebud

OH no tell mr dd to get well quick. So sorry.  That food sounds awesome.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning OFC. Lots of great food to be had and great family to share it with. I'm also grateful for the chuckle heads of the OFC to share laughs, tears, and life with. A great big collective hug goes out to each and every one of you.


Dog, maybe the lights will be the invention of a new dance craze. I'll call it "The Twitch".


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan Howdy back at U !--What was that U were working with ?--A Black (something) crossed on a White Widow ?-- Hope U found something special !-- I've got seed developing from a Tranquil Elephantizer cross that I have high hopes for !-- Might be adding some ChemDawg to the mix!-- Got a BPU-X-Blueberry  out of Umbra's Bunch that is working out !-- Still looking for a Pink Kush or UBC Chemo cut !



yes sir Keef im working on Panda Berries, its a fruity leaning Black Domina with nice color that i crossed to a Widow Berries, Nirvana white widow crossed to a bomb seeds berry bomb .

View attachment IMG_0978.jpg

this is a prego PandaBerries mom
i have the first BX crossing finishing right now seeds will be grown out and crossed back to both mom,dad and both grand parents. i should have her cubed out and F5 ready for next year. 

then its on to the rest of the panda berry crosses

ultrabrite(chem08Xthewhite)Xpandaberries
bluebery skunkXpandaberries
bleubery headbanXpanda berries
northern cheeseXpanda berries
GG#4Xpanda berries

i also have few other widow berry crosses made as well

its been fun having the space to keep males, i like controlled pollinating the girls to see what i come up with, dam seedfinder has become home to figure all these lineages.

hows things with you, i see you are playing the bee game too, fun **** the crosses, i got a hold of a bodhi Gogi og looking for some pinks and looks like i got blue instead.


----------



## lyfespan

keef heres the Gogi og Blue cut

View attachment IMG_0905.jpg


----------



## yarddog

The twitch.   Ha-ha.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Some really good food over here. My smoked turkey is pretty awesome for a first! Everything is ready. Pecan pie finishing up. Unfortunately,  Mr. DD is still under the weather. Bless his heart, he has tried to get up & about several times, but keeps feeling sick.  I probably haven't helped with a these cooking smells. He's in there wretch in right now. Hope it goes better with you all!


----------



## Hippie420

Just got back from my brother's place. Four generations of family. Great food. I feel like a bloated tick. Oldest niece made some weird concoction. It was a date stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon. Sounded like crap and tasted divine.

'Style, them's some mighty purdy gals ya got there! Wish my computer had smell-a-vision.


----------



## yarddog

Got a question ofc.    I have an electrical issue and an old friend is coming out tomorrow to take a look.  I lost overhead lights in three adjoining rooms.  He said it sounds like a lug is loose in the breaker box.    My concern is the grow.    It's light schedule is 9am9pm on.   Will it be OK to shut down the lights and ventilation?  Should I shut down for a whole cycle, or just cut the light cycle off when needed. The guy is coming out at three.  Thanks in advance.   I'm mechanically inclined, so if it may be an easy fix or at least check, I'd rather do that.


----------



## Kraven

Whew full, 3x's over


----------



## Hippie420

If it's just a one time interruption, don't sweat it. It happens to everyone. Won't hurt a thing.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, just thought; If all the ceiling lights are on one breaker, go and flip it off and back on. I've seen breakers that looked on but had tripped.


----------



## yarddog

I cycled all breakers.   Killed the main and tightened all the connectors, some was loose.    Didn't make any difference, still no light.    I'm thinking it may be something in the attic.   I am going to shut down the small cabinet, and turn the main cabinet fan on low, and lights on lowest setting.    Just recirculate the exhaust air into the bedroom for a few hours.    I should be fine with that.   The guy that is coming is as steady as they get.    I highly doubt I would see any concerns if he smelled anything.


----------



## umbra

I had something similar happen and it was a loose connection at the switch, but since it was a series circuit, it took out several lights in a row. I had to start checking each switch and light fixture, but my son punched the wall and they flickered back on...so we started there and found it.


----------



## Rosebud

Home again... had a nice dinner with friends. 

Keef, get well soon. We miss ya!

Did some e shopping for my son in law today.. great prices at jc penny on mens pants.

I am off to smoke pot now... a lot, oh and I think it is an LA night. 
Peace and love ya'll.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Great camp out at the ocean beaches, had rain on Mon. night, rest of the time it was cold at night but beautiful sunny days...
  Hope that you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving.....Watch out it is Black Fryday today!!


----------



## giggy

morning cane and the rest of the ofc. tomorrow we head back home. my grand son has been deer hunting the whole time. he saw a couple bucks but wasn't able to shoot them, so my brothers told him if he wanted meat then he needs to go ahead and get a doe today. yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Raining like crazy here in Dallas. Smoked me a bowl of Purple Mango and drinking hot coffee. Me and my Brother-in-law fried 5 Turkeys yesterday. Only one was for our group,lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wake & bake early for me. I woke to the sound of Mr. DD wretching. Poor thing. Says he feels ok as long as he doesn't get up. Dry heaves every time he gets up. I know he won't go for medical help, so I hope this passes.he doesn't get sick often & I always feel useless. Glad everyone seemed to have a good holiday. Great thing about today, and it's not black Friday, is leftovers!  As if I didn't eat enough yesterday! More baking & some news. Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## WeedHopper

lyfespan said:


> keef heres the Gogi og Blue cut
> 
> View attachment 232203


Very nice.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Love fried turkey!  Didn't get any this year. I have the stuff to do one, but haven't tried it yet. Being such a lightning rod, I'm always hesitant to do dangerous things. It's kinda like tempting fate! But, one day I'll supervise Mr. DD from a distance!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice.



I agree!


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Good Morning O.F.C.  Great camp out at the ocean beaches, had rain on Mon. night, rest of the time it was cold at night but beautiful sunny days...
> Hope that you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving.....Watch out it is Black Fryday today!!



My absolutely favorite thing ever is camping on the beach; I love the ocean!  I can hear the waves in my backyard, just can't see it. But, I close my eyes I can almost feel the surf & sand!  If I had my way, I'd live in the ocean! But, a tent on the beach would be ok!  Did you guys cook out there?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, still stuffed from yesterday...got a hot cup of coffee and a bowl in hand....let us wake and bake


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> My absolutely favorite thing ever is camping on the beach; I love the ocean!  I can hear the waves in my backyard, just can't see it. But, I close my eyes I can almost feel the surf & sand!  If I had my way, I'd live in the ocean! But, a tent on the beach would be ok!  Did you guys cook out there?



D.D. We just love camping at the beach..No more tent camping, gets to cold & wet for these bones, especially In the winter..  Have a camper, it's just like a tiny home on wheels.., Food,& weed was plentiful.  All was well sept my fav. river valley was closed due to weather.. To many trees down..


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. The morning after...lol? Thanksgiving was great. My son cooked the dinner and he did a good job. Wake n bake in progress. When I get really stoned, my mind will just drift. Reading about fishing on the beach...hmmm...my 2 favorite spots are Holgate on Long Beach Island, and Chincoteague in MD. As to camping on the beach...without a doubt...Goa. When I went to India, I discovered a small little resort island off the southwest of India. At one point, it was a Portuguese property. Goa, was still undeveloped with beautiful beaches that you could camp on. It was stronghold for the hippies that came to India in the 60's and 70"s. It had that hippie 60's feel, the smell of cannabis in the air and a tropical breeze everywhere.


----------



## Keef

I'm still alive !


----------



## lyfespan

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice.



thank you she is coming down this evening, cant wait to taste her


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan thanks for posting the pic!--I know some of U guys got grow journals but I'm lazy and don't get around to seeing them !--I'm trying to get back on my feet again !--Don't know what would have happened to the grow without my sidekick !-- She picking some seed from my Widow fathered Trips one of Umbra's  Bunch --Having to make my own Berry Widow !  The T.E. she something  else I'm not sure how to improve her!--  --Dog--got electrical problems ? --Me too !-- I'm not wiring that hot tub in the rain and it post to rain next week or so !-- Need to heal up some first !--Dry heaves makes it feel like I pulled every muscle  in my body !-- I'm feeling everyone of those years and all those old injuries be laughing at me now !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Afternoon Nes!-- Still studying for that drug test !-- Did some  research and found out that saliva test can easily be beat!-- My Wife passed one just the other day !--She did our family wake and bake then about 1pm    -- It seems excellent oral hygiene works just fine !  Hopefully this will be her last job.!--- 4,400 per lb. ?--  I need to tap that market !-- I know the market value is different in different  places but maybe one day the O.F.C. can market  where the price is best !--I'm not really talking about a pot farmers co-op --But prohibition ends----Maybe we can do such a thing !



Keef, stopped studying.  They don't always give a drug screening.  But, they do pop one on you when they want.  Lots of reading to caught up.  Here lets pass :48:


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. The morning after...lol? Thanksgiving was great. My son cooked the dinner and he did a good job. Wake n bake in progress. When I get really stoned, my mind will just drift. Reading about fishing on the beach...hmmm...my 2 favorite spots are Holgate on Long Beach Island, and Chincoteague in MD. As to camping on the beach...without a doubt...Goa. When I went to India, I discovered a small little resort island off the southwest of India. At one point, it was a Portuguese property. Goa, was still undeveloped with beautiful beaches that you could camp on. It was stronghold for the hippies that came to India in the 60's and 70"s. It had that hippie 60's feel, the smell of cannabis in the air and a tropical breeze everywhere.



 Umbra sounds like you found the ultimate beach spot, person could really get into some of that camp...
    Fish the beaches out west here now and then for salmon, back east love to fish Rhode Island beaches for stripers & blues.  Out west it's river's, salmon & steelhead.
   Time to Puff  :48:


----------



## Keef

Nes maybe one day they won't test for weed anymore!--Sounds like U had a nice trip Cane !--I'm trying to eat some chicken noodle soup and keep it down !--Where's Rose ?-- Thanks for thoughts !-- I get back up it's  what I do !-- Umbra what U gonna run this cycle ?


----------



## WeedHopper

My Wife is making me Cornbread and Red Beans. One of my favs. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Get better keef, hopper sounds like you got a good meal!    

Made a fire barrel at work today.     Going to try it out in a few minutes.   View attachment 232220


----------



## Keef

Dog get some hinges and put a door on it !-- Gonna burn real hot like that with free draft and all !-- --Hey I saw on the news there's  a shootout in Colorado  Springs!--Some guys shooting up a planned parenthood center !--Ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I think it is going to come itself out.   I'm not sure it can exhaust as well as it will need.   But your right.  I want to make a door, might use a sliding style. 
Snapped this picture, they used to be the same size, believe it or not.     View attachment 232223


----------



## bozzo420

damn ,I'm finally done for 2015. The last of the RSO is drawn up in the syringes and the flower tower all put away for the year. No trim left to do anything with. 

View attachment DSC04497.JPG


View attachment DSC04495.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats bozzo.  I am not familure with the flower tower. what is it?

Keef, i sure hope the chicken noodle soup helps. I would think you would need that for all the electrolytes you lost.

I had a three hour nap. wow.. that is a long a s s nap.  Still always sad when i wake up.. it has been only 5 days seems longer.  
Your cat and dog are pretty cute up there YD. 
Umbra, sounds beautiful where you were..nice
Cane, glad your home but had fun. 
I am fixing to smoke some more purple haze.

DD, your dinner sounded wonderful. All of your food did. And Hippie, 4 generations..that is awesome.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, I'm popping in and out checking on the gang


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 232227
 I'm just a beer drinking, pot smoking, fire barrel country boy.     This fire barrel is working great.   No smoke in the eyes. Stack glowing red and shooting fire.    Got me some hamburgers bout to go in the grill.    Smoke it up!!!!!!!


----------



## Kraven

Nice


----------



## Keef

Dog a country boy can survive !-- Hey Rose !-- He was a Lucky Dog !--U can't  replace him but I'm sure there a puppy somewhere that needs that love too!-- I kept the soup down and even had some real food!--It was like a triple hurt --It hurt myself moving that tub then a front came thru and my face locked up then the stomach thing!--That was bad !-Seemed like I was sick for a week !  Worst is over !


----------



## hippy59

LOL. that looks like my truck stacks when I'm floored tring to outrun leo.


----------



## Keef

Hippy59  --Welcome to the O.F.C !--If I already said hello--Well I'm old I have "Senior Moments"  Dog  --They got this thing called a rocket stove (?) A lot like what U built but with 2 insulated Ls --firebox outside --One L brings the heat in the other points up for wok or other high temp cooking !!


----------



## Rosebud

I think i am going to build either a rock or brick slab over the dog's final resting place right off the patio. Then i am going to put the new fire pit i just bought (   retail therapy, perhaps) and put it on the slab. That will be a good memorial. You saw the other memorial from Henry 13 years ago?He is buried under the shed.View attachment 001.jpg


EXCUSE my manners, welcome another Hippy!  Glad you found these ole dudes and dudettes.


----------



## yarddog

Rose that sounds good.     My dog is buried in the woods we played at together.  It's been logged now, I'm having a hard time finding his grave.


----------



## Keef

I have 2 of my puppy girls buried in a flowerbed !--It was an honor to be part of their lives!-- We have never had boy dogs but we rescued Jake and Jet !--I didn't want to like them because they could never replace Jazz and Itsy Bitsy !--I came around eventually --They my dogs now !- I like  your plan Rose !


----------



## mrcane

Rose, Your memorial sounds like a great and lasting tribute to your dog.
     Keef, get better Eh!!
   Dog, that looks like you get some quick heat outa that baby.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks guys.. We have a pet cemetery back there. That's the plan.. good to have a plan.


----------



## Keef

Must be getting better !--I find myself scheming on how to get those seed from that Canadian hard head !-- It would save me a lot of time effort and several thousand seed !-- U can't tell something exist  but I can't have it !--Hide and watch !-- I'm gonna breed myself a Tetraploid  legend even if I have to make them myself !


----------



## Rosebud

I believe you will Keef.


----------



## Keef

If I can't lay hands on Billy Budd's  tetraploid seed --I do me an outside seed grow --Soak the seed for 30 minutes in .25 % solution of Cholchiline and kill 997 out of 1000 fertile seed-Those that survive will be tetraploid --Just like normal diploid  marijuana --Every pot plant isn't a keeper!-- It may be as many as 1 in 10 or as few as 1 in 100 !-- It is just a numbers game !-- Keef's Green Grail !!--It calls to me U know ? -- Mane if U gonna dream --Dream big !!--After Rose's Monsanto rant --I started thinking !!--Wouldn't it be a hoot when Big Pharm gets to Octoploid MJ --There was already an old Stoner like me there giving them the one finger salute !  I would like for that to be my finger ! U can't win if U don't play !--Sometimes I win !


----------



## Hippie420

Hope everybody survived Black Friday! 

View attachment black friday.png


----------



## Keef

Morning O. F.C.!--Wanna get high?


----------



## bozzo420

my mother- in-law has  real grave stones made for her pets. just a small one with the name on it. 
 Rose the flower tower is a remake of the 70's ISO2.


----------



## Keef

Just looking at the pic I think I understand how it works !--Ever clear in the bottom --  the weed in the filter--Alcohol evaps and rise thru the weed--The vapor  condenses because of the vanes and drips back thru the weed extracting the oil--Is that how it works Bozzo?-- How much weed will it hold and how long U run it?


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.   :48:
  Keef you are sounding better??


----------



## Keef

Yeah Cane I might just live!--Gonna lay up and heal some today  --I got stuff to do -can't stay down long !-- -- I said something about big pharm when I was high yesterday !--The Holy Grail they seek is a True Sensimillia --The seed companies were able to make seedless watermelons with triploids because there is no wild waterman pollen floating around !--DNA in normal diploid plants like  latter that is twisted up tight longways  !--Triploids mean 3 legs in that ladder --The most that is commercially successful  is Octaploid or 8 legs such as those great big strawberries!--A nurse higher and it doesn't have run in the cell for it function properly !--There are 3 chances at a True Sensimillia --3 -5-and 7--If DNA can't  split down the middle evenly it is not supposed to be sterile--At three there's  a question about whether  They are all sterile --Not sure Why !-- What is wanted is a most potent plant that can't be fertilized!-- It starts by making Tetraploid (4) then making treating tetra seed to make Octaploid (8) -- Then breeding down!--A normal diploid plant can be crossed with an Octaploid to make another tetraploid --Anyway --Somewhere in that jumbled mess of DNA lies some jewels waiting to be discovered!-- There's  over 7,000 diploid varieties and they won't let polyploids  compete in the cups cause it is Outlaw Weed !--We'll I know a few Outlaws !


----------



## Keef

Umbra got access to at least one Tetraploid he'll admit to I wish he would cross it on a fine diploid male and make us some triploid  terminator seed!-- I would not play poker with Umbra he got burned once and never shows his whole hand anymore !---I understand!!  U got something besides Clockwork Orange don't U Umbra ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, this round running nothing but Jack. We had some volunteers last time and some of the bud got lightly seeded. Back East, nobody would trip about it, the weed was that good. When given a choice between the Jack and King Louis, the clubs wanted Jack. The Iso II works like a soxhlet extractor. My buddy Boner, is interested in getting into the seed business and we may work on a few things together. More that that, I am just trying to grow good weed and I have lots to do.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra is that the Jack Herer that you are growing? pretty popular up here also..


----------



## Keef

I'd like to be able to know what they want out west and up north because if they want it there they'll want it here eventually !--- The polyploids will a side project --Most people around know weed by one name ---Weed!--I'll grow what people  want --If they like what I like it's a plus !--Whatever happens I got about a year to find me a monster and a year to develop it !--I want to carve out myself a chunk of the connoisseur market!--High end E-cig liquid !--


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

yooper420 said:


> Looky here, and what did I find ?
> A bunch of like minded old farts, if I do say so myself.
> Keef, bozzo420, sounds familiar through the haze in my head.
> Wake and bake, with the Widow you say ? I say...hell yes.
> Peace.
> 
> PS,
> I be 66 years young.



Sure this isnt yet another yoopers thcfarmer grow journal, named old farts club?


----------



## bozzo420

I have found going south for 15 years.....old farts have outpost everywhere. kind of like when ATT got broke up.  Then we had baby Bells.


----------



## Keef

Morning Perch !-- Some history of the O.F.C.--Once there was a thread at 420 mag. Called the "Over Fifty Club"--I was there with Yoop,Hippie,Bozzo, The Gloman and Beemer--Been awhile did I miss anyone?-- They hired some new mods who came down hard on us !--I don't know about the others but I was banned from 420 for life !--I went scouting for a new home for us and stumbled upon M.P. !--A year or so ago MP went dark and we didn't know what had happened so we regrouped at THCfarmer--Under a Thread Yoop started--Next day MP was back up --We mostly came back and I do need to stop by and say hello to Yoop!--Yoop had so.e problems posting pics at M.P. and moved back to THCFARMER !--


----------



## Kraven

Eatin' left overs and watching college football....did a huge update, this day is the 2nd hardest in the garden other than taking them down. Trim and stake day


----------



## Keef

It's good to be able to eat again. Caps and leftovers !--I'm good !-- Might make a trip to Lowe's later ! Then it might be nap time !--


----------



## mrcane

Just picked up some Sunshine 4 mix & some 5gal fabric pots.
  Going to drop some Papaya beans..


----------



## Kraven

Oh yea, I love my aerocloner, I stuck my head in a few mins ago and the  all were standing so tall and happy, now if they will throw roots then  I'm gonna be happy.


----------



## Keef

They'll root as long as the solution temp doesn't hit 80 !- first sign will be a sandpaper look to the stem below the foam collar ! Then rough white bumps!--U using tap water?-


----------



## Rosebud

Woo hoo on the papaya, Cane. Good evening ya'll.  Lazy day here at the ranch. Just stopped in to say hey.


----------



## Kraven

naa just threw in so r/o and let her rip


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Lazy day at the beach too --Low 50s and rain off and on all day !--I got a nice nap !--I guess I'm gonna have to get some Papaya seed!--Word from management! --I just grow the stuff!-- Kraven --snake a bubbler line thru one of the foam collars !---It doesn't disolve in the water but provides air exchange inside the bucket !--I clone in my veg solution!--They don't care !--My tap water has a pH of about 8. I just feel like it would shock a plant going from there to the 5.6-6.4 pH in my grow boxes!


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Keep them as dry as possible Kraven.  not sure how yours is setup but my silly PVC pipe with holes on a pump setup works best if the stems are as far away from the splash as possible.

:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Joe !--What up ?-- I use a 396 gph pump glued to a ceramic tile to keep it stable and a square figure 8 PVC spray manifold with micro sprayers every 4 inches or so !--The pump I use has a filter that can be removed and cleaned !--I use these big black boxes with a yellow checkerboard tops almost laid  out for drilling with a 2 inch doorknob drill!  I run nothing but aero from fresh cut to harvest !-- Been running my Widow for about 2-1/2 years this way !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef your management is pretty smart. I really like papaya, i am partaking in some as i type..It is like s l o w m o t i o n.   Just slows the world down.

I have the cutest mini grow. 4 clones in one gallon pots under led. miniature i tell ya. They will be ready in January, maybe get an ounce out of each one? Maybe not.. It is 22 degrees here and about 65 in the shed.. kinda chili for the little girls.

I see you down there nes. How is it going? When is your test?


----------



## mrcane

Rose, You say that 65 is cool what would be the optimum temp you would shoot for?
   Trying to get the space dialed in.  Going to run 24/7 veg..  Sounds like a fun Little grow you got going..


----------



## Keef

I used to run veg 24/7 but I couldn't see much different so I run 18/6 !--Rose asked me one time where was my big plants!--I veg a fresh cut up to about 8 inches and back to bloom !--I feel like I have a nursery/cloning station and bloom--I got plan lots of little plants one day becomes a bunch of big plants !--I won't have a much room as Umbra's garage but I get that spare bedroom for bloom my present bloom becomes  veg! -- I can crank out about 100 clones at a time !--Just waiting for them blow the whistle and I unleash my girls!


----------



## mrcane

I think we need a little pole 24/7 vs 18/6 ??? I'm sure there is a thread out there..
 Keef,  Sounds like you need that spare bedroom up & running..


----------



## Keef

Soon Cane !-- New bunch to bloom every 2 weeks after about 2 months they start coming out of bloom!--U know U can set your buckets on a warming mat !- Umbra say a 10 degree change between day and night will bring out any color the plant might have !--Make pretty weed!--Anyone ever by from any of those pick and mix seed places ?--


----------



## DirtyDiana

It just doesn't seem natural to run 24/7. Just my opinion.


----------



## yarddog

My friend came over today.   Spent a few hours riding and working on the track.   Got some really good plans, shovel time fixin to start!  By summer time I'll have a nice set up.   

Breaking out the percolator bong.  Bout to get high


----------



## Keef

I hear that in the free world a rooted clone has value !-- I'm counting on that !--I should only need about 25 -30 plants every two weeks! -Gonna round up a few more varieties and see what I got in the seed I just bred!- I know most people would keeps mothers and harvest cuts from her!--My original ants is long gone but lives on thru cuts from cuts from cuts!--I don't have the room for 6-8 mothers!--long as I got one cut I can make many as I need!-- Now I also keep a male in veg.-- Just in case I need seed!--apparently they have value too !--Cane say set up the bedroom for bloom!--$250 a box --$500 per square yard !-- I don't want to tie up that much money until it is closer to the time I can recover that Investment-There is also the cost of a desk top Super Critical Hash Oil extraction machine for a or $3,500 and a few smaller items and my E-cig juice factory will be ready to open for business !-- They make an e-cig liquid that is 25% THC mine will have 30%-- What ever the market standard is I'll make mine stronger!-- Then Comes my Tetra juice ! Got me salivating --Somebody open the chute and let's get this rodeo started !


----------



## Kraven

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> Keep them as dry as possible Kraven.  not sure how yours is setup but my silly PVC pipe with holes on a pump setup works best if the stems are as far away from the splash as possible.
> 
> :48:




thanks for the advice Joe.......here is the video for the cloner I got, they still look really really happy this am, so I'm stoked.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHjwMH5336U


was like 49.99 plus shipping and I love it so far.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.
   It's Time to Wake & Bake  :48:


----------



## Kraven

Ok coffee and a big bowl of the well cured Critical Kush to kick off the day.....good morning all....I'm really glad to be here.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, cane and the rest of the ofc. let's keep this wake and bake going. will be starting a grow back up real soon.


----------



## Kraven

Morning giggy, the darn CK is woopin me, may go back to bed....it has gotten significantly more smooth and potent....wow.


----------



## mrcane

Prussian Blue,sure taste great...  Love the Blues....
   :48:


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, The bed don't sound bad, thing is, Got my 6 hrs. seems like that's all I get, then it is just monkey mind, so gotta git up..


----------



## bozzo420

Good morning OFC   .  Blue Dream my choice this morning.


----------



## Kraven

yea I'm back off to bed, didn't sleep all that well, and the CK has been moved to a night time smoke only....I feel warm, limp and really sleepy....what a wonderful narcotic like high.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--Smoking ?? Whatever was in the pipe when I went to bed!--Another hit or 2 -I be alright ! 47 and nasty this morning !


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef, Bozzo,  Nite Kraven,
       continue on please :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I hear that in the free world a rooted clone has value !-- I'm counting on that !--I should only need about 25 -30 plants every two weeks! -Gonna round up a few more varieties and see what I got in the seed I just bred!- I know most people would keeps mothers and harvest cuts from her!--My original ants is long gone but lives on thru cuts from cuts from cuts!--I don't have the room for 6-8 mothers!--long as I got one cut I can make many as I need!-- Now I also keep a male in veg.-- Just in case I need seed!--apparently they have value too !--Cane say set up the bedroom for bloom!--$250 a box --$500 per square yard !-- I don't want to tie up that much money until it is closer to the time I can recover that Investment-There is also the cost of a desk top Super Critical Hash Oil extraction machine for a or $3,500 and a few smaller items and my E-cig juice factory will be ready to open for business !-- They make an e-cig liquid that is 25% THC mine will have 30%-- What ever the market standard is I'll make mine stronger!-- Then Comes my Tetra juice ! Got me salivating --Somebody open the chute and let's get this rodeo started !


Your gonna be waiting along time ifen your waiting on Texas to go Legal Bro. Dreams are good,,,but reality can be a *****.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning all! You guys are smoking some nice things up in here..blue dream? yum Ck, putting Kraven back to bed.. 
It has been a week today since our dog died. I think i may be ok now.. maybe.

Cane, 70 degrees would be better then 65.

The veg 24 hour debate? I have opinions. Shocking I know.  

Cannabis is one of the only flowers i know that actually grow 24 hours a day under light. As you know it is a high energy plant. I always veg 24 hours. But had a really pretty begonia in the veg and she bout died from it..Had to move her so she had dark. 
If i want to veg slow and expect more stretch i will veg 18/6. But that is for moms mostly.  24 hours a day is the way to veg in my not so humble opinion.

Keef, i remember asking you that, i hope i didn't offend you.
Hi WH. Cane, Kraven, bozzo.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -Something was bothering me !--U said U cloning in R/O water?-- Mane they ain't no Cal/Mag at all in that water and soon as they pop a root they gonna start going into Cal/Mag deficiency! --If U got no cal/mag add some tap water to the bucket and pH back where U want !--tap water will have cal/mag-!  Love my Reverse Osmosis filter ---Comes out at 6 parts per million -- My tap water --After filtering has 300 ppms--No way to know what was in it--With my R/O water I was able to use one third the nutes  I used before the R/O !-- My R/O nute formula is 5 cc. Cal/Mag --5 cc. Hydroguard --3cc.Grow or Bloom  Nute concentrate--4 drops  of pH Up per gallon of R/O water  and it come out to about a pH 6.0 ! Works for me !


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--Nope didn 't offend me a bit !-- I choose to grow this way !-- It might just be this Widow but 24/7 and she will stretch !--There are probably  some much easier varieties to grow this way !-- 65% sativa !--She wants to be outside !--U look funny at one of Umbra's  Bunch at they will  pop a root !-- The T.E. a little slower but she learning!-- Yo Hopper -U right Texas will never roll over but the end of national prohibition be coming and that be a fact Jack !


----------



## bozzo420

got to watch out for too much cal mag. I use cogo's formula that is has all the trace minerals included. But this summer I saw that bottle of cal mag sitting there. I figured what the heck ,give them something extra. It killed one Holland's hope  and tried to kill the rest. I flushed them all and the rest survived.  But I tossed the cal mag into the garbage.  you can get too much for sure. The veins in the leaves turn yellow. That's why I love cogo's . It's got everything needed for good plants. It  auto ph's the water also.


----------



## Keef

Yep Bozzo !-- The ONLY time U should add cal/mag is in R/O water !-- There's  usually plenty in water or soil!--Seems I have to learn the hard way !-- Bozzo I been thinking about Cogos but I buy my concentrates by the gallon !--When I use up what I got I'm might get some Cogos !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning Rose !--Nope didn 't offend me a bit !-- I choose to grow this way !-- It might just be this Widow but 24/7 and she will stretch !--There are probably  some much easier varieties to grow this way !-- 65% sativa !--She wants to be outside !--U look funny at one of Umbra's  Bunch at they will  pop a root !-- The T.E. a little slower but she learning!-- Yo Hopper -U right Texas will never roll over but the end of national prohibition be coming and that be a fact Jack !



How???? Congress has to pass a Bill. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Cold but sunny today. Still transplanting. Smoking something my son brought back with him from trimming.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Smokin' & jokin', time for another cup of coffee. Just a lazy, cold Sunday morning on my little Island paradise.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning DD. I will join you for more coffee. and a bit of am hash. I got stuff to do.
Nice to see you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Has rained for 3 days. Very gloomy. This Purple Mango kicks ***. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

It is gloomy here to WH. Makes me gloomy too. I will join you.


----------



## yarddog

It's sunny and 75 here.    About to get my butt outside for the rest of the day.


----------



## lyfespan

morning OFC, cold here too but should see 50. smoking on some sunset sherbert, along with some fresh pressed Ultrabrite rosin.

Rose, i have had my girls and moms on 24/7 for quite some time now, they always seem to be out doing my 18/6 friend's plants, especially on lateral growth


----------



## Rosebud

I prefer that too lyfespan. I was kinda hard to convince of that working, but it does..less stretch and better lateral, i agree.


----------



## mrcane

How much will 24/7 cut down on the Veg. time??..I see my wife now, another 6hrs a day on the meter..:cry:


----------



## Rosebud

I use T5 for veg and they don't cost a lot to run. I guess 24/7 would cut down on veg time. The most important difference I noticed was node spacing. If you keep those close under T5's you won't have much if any stretch, so the end product would be more. If that made no sense I am stoned.


----------



## Keef

Cane there is that but 24/7 should keep your grow area warm enough !--I kinda have to watch power usage but for different reason--I use too much power --Power company will drop a dime on me and the Po-Po get interested !--Do not want that !--If not for that -- power usage is just a nessesary cost !-- I get a real veg area I might run 24/7!-- Right now I got fresh cuts ,rooted clones and revegges all mixed together!-The fresh cuts don't need much light but this is the way it is for now !--


----------



## Keef

Made sense to me Rose !


----------



## mrcane

Rose, got ya it's all about the stretch, and I do want to have nice tight papaya...
  Will be running 600wt air cooled hood mh on the veg.. how close you think I can get the lamp to the babies??
 Running 24 doesn't  scare me, I keep telling my wife, it won't be long we will have solar. As Keef says, it will heat things up better..


----------



## mrcane

Keef I heard up here that the power companies were working with the people to educate them..instead of turning them in.  Trying to push LED on the big power users...


----------



## lyfespan

mrcane said:


> Rose, got ya it's all about the stretch, and I do want to have nice tight papaya...
> Will be running 600wt air cooled hood mh on the veg.. how close you think I can get the lamp to the babies??
> Running 24 doesn't  scare me, I keep telling my wife, it won't be long we will have solar. As Keef says, it will heat things up better..



be warned about up coming changes in what you think is a deal, edison just complete flipped the game here in socal, no more tax rebates, changes in rates its ** here now unless you buy and build your own


----------



## Keef

I am a bad man !-- I got the wife high and sent her over to Nirvana Seeds !--Oh!--She buying seed !-- I wish they would let me have one of those power meters that run backwards when U produce excess power !--I could make plenty power with solar and the wind blows most days !--I could also use that as a way of covering what I do !--I had my way I'd use LEDS and supplement with some of those T-5 or something!


----------



## Rosebud

Mrcane, I got a T 5 about 3 years ago and have never used my MH again.  It is much cheaper to run than a MH. It is quiet and not hot and you can put them right on top of the plants (not touching) and they won't burn.

Keef. sounds like you may be the proud owner of some papaya seeds! Way to go Mrs RWS.


----------



## Keef

Yep Rose!- Looks that way!-- Got the regular seed !  Those T-5 is that the CFL ?


----------



## Keef

My next big project is replacing our electric stove and the electric water heater got to go too!-- Then maybe I can open up that spare room grow !- Only way I can cut power usage  and increase the grow !


----------



## yarddog

I'd like to have a gas stove and oven.     I can tell my power bill is higher, but it didn't make a huge difference.    I did see a drop in mpg as soon as I plugged that 1k hps.


----------



## Keef

U can't see me because I'm in the spirit world !--- Kraven there has been some success with P.T.S.D -- but the vines of the souls is illegal !----Watch this ?--  Never mind ! I forgot U can 't see me ! --- Umbra knows what it is !


----------



## Kraven

I'm good keef....had to put away the CK, it has gotten a weeeee bit strong for day time use. Smoking some GTH # 9, it's a nice pleasant up and trippy kinda ride, gonna cripple myself here in a bit with the CK and be down for the night.


----------



## Rosebud

Good evening Kraven.

Keef, Cane, here is what i am talking about.:https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/88882/SUN-960302.html


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's Rose....miss yakkin at ya.


----------



## Rosebud

Lets yack.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !--Not what I thought it was at all !


----------



## mrcane

Rose, I like the T5s for sure,my space is 4'3" so 4 footers would be tight. Going to go with the MH,HPS for this grow.A plus, I could use the heat this winter. Will be looking for some that will fit in the future..

   Yak shoot lets smoke...:48:


----------



## Keef

We smoking Cane ?-- Got some Papaya , Bubblicious, and Aurora Indica coming think there was something else!-- I was high !--


----------



## Rosebud

I have little 2.5 footers too. I have them all over the house but i have been doing this a little while now. I haven' t had to buy a light in over a year or two.  The worst thing i did was put in a beautiful new bathroom and now it sometimes looks like a potting shed.


----------



## mrcane

Yo, Keef been shopping, Sounds Like a nice order  Bubblicious ?? bubble gum??


----------



## mrcane

Keef  We smokin & We high...
   Rose I am sure that I will be gittin me some of those,, This hobby could get addicting, I am already threatening taking over the spare bed & bath


----------



## Keef

Too late Cane ! -- U hooked!--Yep!-- she say bubble gum so I grow it!--I wonder where Hippie 420 been ?--


----------



## Keef

Pure Power Plant was the other variety !--Giggy !--I said I'd find your piney flavor !-- I think I did !-- Hey Rose just be the best Rose U can be !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie :confused2:
   Think I'll have another smoke and wake up the wife to go to bed..


----------



## mrcane

What's Up ???? 
       Smoke??  :48:


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I have papaya and I'm currently growing bubblicious from nirvana. Got one that has a pleasant peach aroma.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Hello!--Is anybody in there?-- Just smile if U can hear me !---


----------



## mrcane




----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?-- Up early to get the wife off to the first day of her new job !--  Done messed around  and got comfortably numb !-- I'm excited about the seed !--even the children of Trips seed !--Trips --Came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2!-- I looked up trifoliate which let me to tetraploid MJ---  I'm hoping for a 3 leaf female from him !-- Then I'll breed it back to Trips and breed for the trait!-


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, happy rainy monday morning. let's see if i remember what to do again. after all i stayed stoned with the ol lady and different family members. it was so great to spend thanksgiving with my family for the first time in 30 years. my grandson got his first deer, doe but it had nubs. he was on his last hunt and my brother told him ok you hunted for horns now you got to go for meat. the deer in south texas are on the smaller side but they do have big racks. he also got the blood face as that is what my family does with the first kill. the ride was killer right at 17 hours but i'd do it again. yall have a great day and i'll check back in later. peace


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--Hello!--Is anybody in there?-- Just smile if U can hear me !---


i listen to some pink floyd just this morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !--Hellova  drive Cuz !--


----------



## Kraven

morning all


----------



## Kraven

Words......


----------



## Keef

Kraven how U doing ? Are U sleeping ?--  D.D. gonna be late on her first day at her new job !-- What kind of lights U run Kraven?  My LEDS have a switch for veg and one for bloom !--Trying to figure out if I should run the veg and bloom for the whole cycle !--Right now I run both during veg and the first 2 weeks of bloom!-- Then switch the whitish veg light off  and only run the reddish  bloom light for the rest of the bloom cycle! Seems like more light more better thinking about running both on for the whole next cycle !-- I use to run those Grow Lux  4 ft grow tubes -- Much hotter than my LEDs!--   Even the CFLs  were too hot for me !


----------



## Kraven

I'm running 600w HPS for flower and 400w MH for veg. Have not switched over to LED tech yet, but when I do I'm interested in the BML Spydr 600. It is a hot rod and will give me the the same penetration as my HPS but with the added terrapin benefits of an LED.


----------



## Kraven

not sleeping well bro, headed out to my first PTSD counseling session at 12:30, then its drag my sorry arse around and get a job.


----------



## Keef

My job is to prepare for the end of prohibition so she can stop working!--I might be krippled and crazy but U know what ?-- I got this !!-- I could do it now but she don't want to have to come get me out of jail again !--


----------



## Keef

I wanted U guys to get to know her before I introduced her !-- Mane U guys musta rode the short bus to school ! ---- D.D. is my wife the Mighty RWS herself !  I thought I was gonna bust  gut when she showed up on the O.F.C. and I accused  her of being Po-Po !!--Good times !!


----------



## mrcane

Keef, D.D. Is What???   You are something else...
   Kraven I hear ya! I was up @ 0300 *** did finally pass out for a bit..  Hope that you have a good meeting...


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I'll admit I had my suspicions about you and DD.  She rolled in here like she already knew everyone.


----------



## Rosebud

Is there anybody home? Knock if you can here me..

Good luck on your first day DD/RWS... I know you got this.

Kraven. so glad you are doing the work. proud of you my eson.

Smoking some purple haze this morning. happy to see you all.

OH KRAVEN, i love your post up there. I heard a man say something like we put chemicals on our food and feed the animals chemicals and then we eat the chemicals and then when we are sick we need chemicals to cure us.  That was a lousy translation, but i can't find the original quote.


----------



## Keef

Yep Cane that be my wife!-- While I'm confessing!-- I have 6 Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series LEDS !!--I run 2 in the nursery /veg. and 4 in bloom!--  I've got 2 empty boxes and 2 LEDs  waiting for something to get big enough to move to bloom !-- I learned aero by coping an aero cloner and making it my own !- I had leaky boxes --I had microsprayers  getting plugged up all the time !!--I conquered one problem at a time!--Now I own aero!!--LEDs --Same thing --Went thru three different brands of LEDS before finding these!-Don't know if he meant to but Kraven nailed it about 600 watts per meter!-- I could not run any other kind of lights and do what I do !--It's  a weed !-it's hard to kill !--Kraven U got a timer on that cloner ?-- 15 on --15 off --with a cheap timer !-Let them cut get a little air between showers ! Got to get up and do the pharming!-- Water pharm got to keep on top of the pH!  I'm thru confessing!-


----------



## Keef

Dogs of War !--Song haunted me for decades !--and Robin Trower's-- Bridge of Sighs!-- Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs!--


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> I'm running 600w HPS for flower and 400w MH for veg. Have not switched over to LED tech yet, but when I do I'm interested in the BML Spydr 600. It is a hot rod and will give me the the same penetration as my HPS but with the added terrapin benefits of an LED.



Kraven, Going to run 600w Mh veg. hps flower. Should I turn my ballast down to 75% to Veg?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef,  I"m not surprised by the DD/RWS revelation, not sure why. lol. I am not surprised by the food awareness connection either. Where I am living is very much connected to the food supply and land use. There are more roadside stands than there are grocery stores here. You can see the plants still in the ground and how they are grown. And the beef you can watch them butcher. It really is like the wild West.


----------



## Kraven

They gonna veg just fine under the 600w, I have a friend that cooks both sides on 1k and his veg is no more spectacular than my 400MH....he just gets to keep his light 3-4 feet away, I have to keep mine 18-24" to get the results I want. So I'm betting about 2-2 1/2 feet would be a good distance on the 600w MH....they really gonna like it mahn.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you Rose, I thought about that when I first saw it.....so wife just told her boss to go effe himself....this no job situation just got twice as bad...and around Christmas too. There is more to the story and I support her totally in her decision...heck she called me every day at lunch since she got the job crying....and my wife is not one to cry. Called my PTSD counselor and told her whats up...she kindly rescheduled. As bad as I hate it, I may have to convert some financial instruments that were not ready...and I hate big losses.....either way, we will be OK....just the pucker factor hit a solid 8 now (if you need to know what the pucker factor is please send me pm)


----------



## Keef

If power and heat weren't a problem I'd use them too Kraven !-- They do U right ! Seen the pics !-- Morning Umbra !--Listen if U guys want to get a hoe and work the land I'll be in the shade!--Did my time in a garden!---- I grow weed !-- And --


----------



## Hippie420

Hiya, kids. Back in the world of the living (I think). One of the little lepers my brother calls his grandkids gave me a cold worthy of the grave. Felt like excrement Saturday. Spent Sunday in bed, freezing and sweating. No TV, no phone, no computer, just two forays to the john. No food in the last 48. Think it's better. Ever seen green lung butter?


----------



## yarddog

Green ain't good.    Gets that sick taste to it.   Can't describe it, nor do I want to.  Just sick.    
Glad to see you hippie.     Hope you start feeling better soon.  I've been fortunate, haven't caught a sickness yet this year.


----------



## mrcane

Wow Hippie,The little**** Cough it up Bro, git some food in ya.. We was worried about Ya.
  Umbra, it is nice to eat local, sounds like a good area. We visited the area around the lost coast,it reminded me of the wild west, Beautiful Country ...


----------



## Rosebud

Geez Hippie, get well sooner please. That sounds horrible.

This is the wild west ya'll.

Crap Kraven...not been a good year for ya, like you didn't know that. I am on your side!  It will change soon I hope.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> They gonna veg just fine under the 600w, I have a friend that cooks both sides on 1k and his veg is no more spectacular than my 400MH....he just gets to keep his light 3-4 feet away, I have to keep mine 18-24" to get the results I want. So I'm betting about 2-2 1/2 feet would be a good distance on the 600w MH....they really gonna like it mahn.



 Thanks Bro. Trying to cover some of my bases, will start out couple feet and :watchplant:  The beans are in the soil...


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

for those OFC members that don't venture outside the gates, here is a quick peek from my grow journal.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0370.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Joe!-I need to get out more !--That Longhaired Leaping Knome Lives !--Hippie take care Cuz !--


----------



## mrcane

Again Joe, Beautiful...


----------



## ness

hello, peeps of the OFC, been buzy, thanksgiving and all.  going to shop for a new pipe today.  my double barrow pipe hit the bed.  Lets Smoke:48:


----------



## ness

beautiful plant, Joe, Hello Keef, cane


----------



## mrcane

Just rolled one Nes   :48:


----------



## ness

What is a good smoking pipe?  Glass, steel, bass.  Got a water pipe but it leaks from the bottom.  But, I brake her out once in a while.  Ge, I think I'll do that:bong2:


----------



## ness

cane can not roll a joint. I did in the old days, and they look weird.  Try, now, no can do


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. Man Keef,,ya got me with DD,,,woulda never thought it,,,poor girl. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Afternoon stoners.

Nes, i like a glass pipe the best. But they do break. Especially if you use a metal tool to clean them like i do.. Need to get pipe cleaners. They are my go to.
A friend gave me a  very cool wooden pipe with a sliding lid. That is nice as I no longer have ashes in my pocket.  That is my garden pipe. 

Joe, very very nice!


----------



## Keef

Yo Hopper U still doing the back stroke up there ?---D.D.? -- The woman can clone anything !-  She pretty much runs our nursery and bloom is mostly up to me!--She gonna be home shortly and I gotta tell her --I outed her out to the O.F.C!--- Nes I don't roll much anymore but I roll with a dollar bill if I roll !--


----------



## Keef

It is 4:20 somewhere right !-- We smoking ?-- -- Rose I heard from our Canadian friend!--Keep your fingers crossed !---I don't know nothing bout nothing ya'll !--


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Afternoon stoners.
> 
> Nes, i like a glass pipe the best. But they do break. Especially if you use a metal tool to clean them like i do.. Need to get pipe cleaners. They are my go to.
> A friend gave me a  very cool wooden pipe with a sliding lid. That is nice as I no longer have ashes in my pocket.  That is my garden pipe.
> 
> Joe, very very nice!



Rose, This is a bad pic but something like this... Fun to make.. 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-13.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

good morning ofc, just getting up a lil early to nail down some trimming. the humidity just fell out here in the middle of drying, so trimm trimm and into bags for slower drying. getting really cold at nights here in socal saw 39 last night yikes. landlord just came by, lease is extended but got extorted for 1000 bux, go figure but im the criminal growing a plant. guess that the price.

11 days till shooting up for the Emerald Cup, anyone else going?


----------



## umbra

Joe very nice job. Hippie, as soon as you can smoke a bowl of bubble I know you are alright. Even a mild cold puts me in bed for days if not weeks with my COPD. A friend of mine smokes out of a corn cob pipe. It is the nastiest, most disgusting pipe to smoke from. I have given him new glass pipes and he still smokes from it. I fear that he will never know what good weed tastes like.


----------



## umbra

Lifespan I was at the Cup last year, but don't know if I'll make it or not. I do have some older Emerald Cup Judge's voting forms, lol. I know some of the Judges.


----------



## mrcane

So where & when is this Emerald cup??
Does it happen in the Emerald City ??


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Lifespan I was at the Cup last year, but don't know if I'll make it or not. I do have some older Emerald Cup Judge's voting forms, lol. I know some of the Judges.



i almost had flowers to enter but the plants didnt yield enough to enter, was kinda an after thought, lol. A friend did enter his flowers that i grow so i am stoked on that. Ive booked the hotel already and cant wait


----------



## Keef

Have a good time Lyfespan !--One day we have cup in Texas !--


----------



## giggy

hippie hope you get to feeling better. 

so the double d is mrs keef. bro if i would have had more time i would have been in your part of the world. i got a baby brother that lives in your area, but him and his fiance (a texas highway patrol) were gone out of state. she has a cool job, she works at the state capital giving tours.

joe that is some rite fine flowers there

to every one else good evening, let's burn a bowl. puff puff pass


----------



## Keef

I'm down Giggy !--Did U see I might have found that pine taste!-- Have to run some and see!-- When U gonna have that grow set up ?--


----------



## giggy

hope to have all parts in place by this weekend. i hope to be germ-n beans this time next week. let me know on that pine brother, i think it was kraven that told me about barneys farm night shade. it's on my list for the next bean to be tried.


----------



## mrcane

Hey what's for dinner? Think more leftover turkey


----------



## giggy

i hope not, as i don't really like turkey. i guess you can say beef, beans and taters should cover it all.


----------



## ness

good evening here, OFC.  Rosebud I was thinking of going with glass.  I have two glass, but they are small. I was figuring a longer one.  

lyfespan have fun on your wonderful trip.

giggy, cane and all, have a good evening.  Good night


----------



## yarddog

Bacon egg and cheese sandwiches for me.    
I smell good.   Been tending the ladies.   Had to adjust some supports and add a few.    Tric's still clouding up.


----------



## Hippie420

Just took my temp. 97.4. Told the Old Hen when it gets down to around 70 to let the Pullet pop me in the skull 'cause I'll probably be hungry......for brains.


----------



## yarddog

Lower temps slow the onset of aging.   

Well not really, just trying to find some good out of this.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Howdy folks. Man Keef,,ya got me with DD,,,woulda never thought it,,,poor girl. Lol



Tru dat WH-- poor girl!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I told you guys I'd be the first OFC in Keef's new hot tub-- now you know!  I was already hanging out with you guys through Keef, so I figured I may as well join y'all on the site & enjoy the fun. I'm glad Keef finally outed me, although we did drop many hints!


----------



## mrcane

Hippie hold on Bro...
  D.D. Is the hot tub ready?


----------



## DirtyDiana

NO, my hot tub isn't ready! My husband is a slacker; all he ever does is sit around, get high, & watch the tube!


----------



## giggy

looks like time for another bowl. been playing a game, well been trying. i seem to have gotten lost in music videos tonight.


----------



## Keef

He'll No !--I ain't playing with no electricity in the cold wet !-- I got it planned out and a shopping list !--Give me a few days!


----------



## Rosebud

I could use a hot tube it is like 20 degrees out there and we haven't seen the sun in days. Not good weather.  Keef and DD congrats on being married. lol  You are a lucky guy Keef.

Smoking some papaya. Hippie, hide you eyes... i had a gluten free potato pizza with truffle oil... well la te dah.. It is so good. But smells really strong garlic or truffle oil... Mr rb doesn't share my love of it. It might make an old hippie turn green. Might cure ya though.

Ok, off to get caught up on the inane politics of the day.


----------



## Keef

What's  gluten and why is it free!--


----------



## Rosebud

LOL  keef. Are you feeling better?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Guess I gotta wait a few more days for that hot tub!  Started my new job today; gonna need a hot tub after a week of orientation!  Speaking of jobs, hope you start having better luck Kraven.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Free gluten-- ha!  That funny, funny Keefer man!  You guys see what I have to live with!


----------



## mrcane

Rose, we had Pizza, with purple potatoes on it ... But lots of Gluten 

View attachment Family (25).jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry you're sick Hippie. Hope you keep getting better. Having a cold is miserable.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Never heard of pizza with potatoes. Very different. Cane, does that pizza have a white or red sauce?


----------



## mrcane

I'm with Mr.RB, potatoes - pizza Ehhhh I wouldn't order it again


----------



## mrcane

D.D. that would be a white sauce,garlicky,alfredo like, through together....


----------



## Keef

I cooked tonight !--Boudin !--A Cajun rice sausage !-Cane U know Boudin !-- Took it out the freezer and microwaved it up nice !-Cooking is so hard !


----------



## mrcane

Kooo...I remember that Boudin..Sittin under the atchafalaya river bridge eatin crawdads, Boudin & Drinkin Budweiser... Long ago days for me tho Bro..


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll were talking about pipes today! --I use one of those little screw together metal pipes U can take apart and clean!--If I'm out and about I'm never carrying anything more than the pipe !--I used to be able to hit home plate from centerfield !--I'll take the a$$ whooping from the Po-Po but U that pipe is gone !


----------



## Hippie420

There's a place up here that makes spud pizza. It's a deep dish crust with mashed potatoes and bacon bits on top. Slap a little sour cream on it and YUM!


----------



## mrcane

All this talk about food, a little blackberry pie & ice cream and it's a night...


----------



## Keef

What's  your temp Hippie?--I got a motorcycle helmet with a heavy chin strap !--Don't U worry Cuz !--Me and  old painless we put U down !--Don't need no Old Fart Zombies running around !


----------



## Hippie420

I'd say I could gum ya to death, but I'd be lyin'. Still got my own teeth, but most of 'em  are gold.

Could be worse. If mom hadda cought it as bad as I did, it would be her Swan Song.


----------



## umbra

I miss the pizza on the East Coast. We had a gourmet brick oven pizza place and my all time favorite pizza was gorgonzola cheese and pear with a walnut pesto sauce. It may sound a bit strange, but it was delicious.


----------



## yarddog

I just take the easy way out.   Take a frozen pizza and add to it.  Garlic, pepper, oregano, whatever else that catches my eye.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. you folks can keep the boudin, just never got a taste for it. now the crawfish is another story. the ladies in ville platte louisiana gave my mom a recipe for some of the best crawfish etouffee really really rich so you had to have some jambalaya or gumbo to go with it. besides my mom cooked for a family of 6, 4 boys that could eat you out of house and home.


----------



## Keef

I might live !--Got D.D. off to work!--She a night nurse and she got to do days for orientation!--She ain't happy bout it !--Giggy I was the oldest of 4 boys!--We didn't grow up too far apart !--Lots of meat and potatoes!--We grew most if not all our taters !--It raised chickens, rabbits and the beef !--We bought the little male dairy calves for about $10-15 each !-I bottle fed them and when they were yearlings they were butchered!--It wasn't prime beef but made good hamburger,roast and stuff ! That and lot of deer and fish we caught !--I don't eat meat that had a name anymore!--Unless I didn't know the little fellow !-


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Finishing up some Snow White...:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !-- Ole Green Santa gonna head your way with a couple seed soon !-- Got some drying but we'll talk !-- Time to do the farming !-- One of D.D.'s veg boxes been having a pH fluctuations! --Keeps dropping !-- As long as it stays between 5.6 and 6.4 It's good for it to bounce around some !--Different nutes are obsorbion better at different pH !  Nute lockout below mid 5s and above mid 6s !


----------



## mrcane

Guess that I should pH my tap water, comes from a big well. will be interesting to see what it is..


----------



## Keef

I guess it's about time I get someone to post some pics for me again and explain what I do but things don't look but it gets better !-- Fought the bugs all summer!--I hate me some Neem Oil but I hate spidermite worse!--D.D. fixed it !--No more bugs--No more Neem Oil !-- Everything is starting to grow good again !--Found the problem on that box this morning !--I build 2 kinds of boxes!--My big black boxes with yellow tops I use in bloom have no problems but the new boxes I built for D.D. have a flip up blue handle to secure the top!--There are over a drain but it was leaking around the handle on the back side ! Got a back up !--We good !-- Water level drops so does pH. --Must have to do with water temp --less water higher temp !--From the pump !


----------



## giggy

keef i'm the oldest of our bunch too. when i was young we raised hogs, but i'm not big on pork. fishing was a sport i loved to do but i always gave the fish away or let them go, now a days i do eat some fish. chick without the bone is ok but with the bone just don't taste good to me.


----------



## Keef

Not big on pork ? -Bacon ? I couldn't live without bacon !-- The last time I raised calves was for the livestock show in high school!--One Hereford steer and his side kick a little Holstein steer--After I got Rebel -- The Hereford steer they td me he had to be walked 4 miles a day to build muscle mass!-- I wasn't too happy to learn I had to walk 4 miles a day too !-- Didn't talk me long to figure out just because he had to walk didn't I had to walk too !-- Wasn't long before I put the halter on him and swung up on his back !--Off we went on his walk !-- Got caught by the ag. Teacher --He made an announcement that we weren't supposed to ride our steers !


----------



## yarddog

I prefer dark meat chicken, bone in.


----------



## mrcane

:dancing::banana::icon_smile:  Yhoooo Hoooo Three out of five Papaya up in two days!!!


----------



## Keef

Go Cane they must like what up doing !- Dog --I'm a dark meat chicken man too !-- Cane got me all excite about the seed  order on- There could be some other seed I been chasing on the way soon too !  U know which ones!


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, me and the wife are playing retired today, she is looking at the cost of insurance and we are worried about money....lol. We gonna be fine, and its a comfort to have your best friend in times both good and bad, and to be honest....we chose for this not to be bad, we are both getting the chance to renew our energy and reinvent ourselves, so that we can focus on the next period in our lives....true middle age


----------



## mrcane

Keef Soaked the beans about 24 hrs All beans were split seen little nubs on couple, put in Sunshine Mix, put on top of the steam gen. I have for my steam room. "Nice & Hot" bang two days three are up!!


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, Things have been exceptionally rough for you this year, You have each other you will make it... We all got to Keep Marching!!! I'm with ya Bro.....    
   Oh Thanks for the help Soak The Beans


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,Im gonna get sick,,go to the Hospital and Flirt with DD.:hubba: Just Jacken wit ya,,My Wife would Kick My Ace. :angrywife:


----------



## yarddog

Good mrcane.   I've committed to run blueberry next run, I kinda wanted to try the papaya again.  I only have 3 seeds left though.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Kraven, I am going thru the same thing about reinventing myself and seeing myself in a different way. In my case, my son and NCH are my allies. They see in me, the things I loose sight of and help keep me looking forward. It is very hard to live in the moment and forget about the past or the future. But it might be the way to happiness.


----------



## Keef

Up until December 13 1999 I was kicking it !--I was strong healthy and smart !--I turned that cone too fast an hit that wet spot !--In that second my life changed forever !--In had to run away from the hospital to get help !--They had walked me thru the E.R. and put me in a van with no springs and rode me down the roughest road in New Orleans !- While I tried to hold my face together and Not pass out !- They left me and It was and hour before anyone came for me !-Then back down that road !--When we got back to the hospital and they told me with an injury like that they would have to take me home in the fan !- I told them no ! Get out of my way !--- Apparently this was the first time any of them ever seen a butterfly knife in competent hands !-It was there spinning  around and gone while they stood there with there mouths open !-- I called D.D. and told her I was on the way home with a shattered face and I was scared !-- I don't remember the trip home or much of the next couple weeks !-- The hardest thing I ever done was walk back into that place of whoa and submit to facial reconstruction surgery !-- I thought my life was over !--Took me a long time but I'm back Jack !-- With an extra helping of attitude !--


----------



## ness

good morning OFC.  beautiful day here.  cim toast for me.  Played with the kittens 6 weeks, hand feed.  got to get rid of them.  Thinking of going up to the shopping mall with a sign, !!! Free Bob Tail Kittens !!! this Sunday.  Maybe, I will get lucky.

Rosebud, decided that I just smoke out of my elephant glass pipe and save money for XMas.


----------



## Keef

This weather got to ease up off my face !-- Hey Nes !-- Have a good day !- I think U should buy yourself a new pipe !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good afternoon OFC.  I seem to be very sad today. I did go back to the lovely trainer after almost two weeks. It is over cast and I would like to curly up and smoke quietly. I think i will. 

Kraven, you sound like your in a good place, i am glad you and your wife can go thru this together. 

Umbra, i am glad you have NCH. He is a good man imho. And your son of course.

Nes, I think you need a new pipe too.

Keef, your story terrifies me. You are strong to come thru that at all. I am so sorry that happened to you but glad you over-came. 

The pizza had hash brown like shredded potatoes, with a white sauce light. Red onion and basil and you know the rest. I think we will have left overs tonight. yum.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Rose !--Sorry for your sadness !--Our pets are family and it really hurts when we lose them !--As for me I'm good !--I have bad days sometimes but silly as it seems weed gave me hope again !-- I don't have much in the way of legal marketable skills left !--  I knew a little about growing weed but as I saw prohibition was really gonna end one day !-- I started learning all I can about weed !-- I'm not ready yet !-- I could be but if it can go wrong I want it to happen now so I can find the fix!-- U know about us Aries !--


----------



## Kraven

Lol, sometimes you just have to lol. The alternative sucks, and it just makes boogers


----------



## mrcane

Going out to burn one,,,Join Me?    :48:


----------



## Keef

I'm in Cane !--Pressure seems to be easing some in my face!--  Kraven -- Things will get better !--Seems like when it rains it pours !-- Hang in there !


----------



## mrcane

Keef my friend, Smokin on some "Honeydew" Smells like it sounds and has a nice refreshing taste..I Like It!!!


----------



## umbra

It is 4:19 here so sparking up this GSC NCH gave me. No body else's GSC tastes like this. It is very loud, very sharp gdp taste but much more complex. Very distinctive.


----------



## Keef

Cane man !--Ain't right telling me bout all this stuff I can't have !-- No just kidding Cuz !-- I like like to know what's  happening in the free world !-- I smoke what I got and am glad to have it !-- We tethering on the edge of being weed Independence again !-- Soon !


----------



## yarddog

Weed independent.  Man I hope I'm there soon.    Or even close.    Spending $100 a week now.
That will be a success worth smoking a fatty to!!


----------



## Kraven

wait wait, building a bowl now


----------



## Kraven

Geeze YD if you were close I would just make it so that you were good till you cropped out....100 week is alot.


----------



## Keef

Hey D.D. say yesterday the priests splashed water on them at work !-- I asked her if it burned much !


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, between us both, we go through a zip of mid a week.   Should see a decrease with a higher quality flower.


----------



## lyfespan

good morning OFC chicken soup and GG#4 rosin for my breakfast here, waiting for lights to come on.


----------



## mrcane

A good N.E. boiled dinner, corned beef & cabbage ....Fat & happy!!!

    Time for a little more Honeydew   :48:


----------



## lyfespan

closest thing i have to gsc right now, waiting to acquire Berners gsc cut.
View attachment IMG_0700.jpg


----------



## giggy

evening folks, nasty rainy day and i'm glad it is done. time to burn another. keef bacon and sausage is most of the pork i eat. every once in awhile i'll have a bit of ham that's about it. if it is mixed into some thing like taco's with some gator pear then i'm in, but you throw a pork chop at me and it will still be there when i leave.

lyfespan nice bud.


----------



## Rosebud

That is a beauty lyfespan. Very nice. GSC is here to stay I think in many ways. Everyone loves her. I have an I cookies that i love.  Yours is really pretty, great shot.

I am smoking some Nurse larry medicine woman... yum  Mr rb just tried her and seemed he had trouble walking after that...hmm  She is a tasty one. 

Cane  love that dinner of yours.

The heater failed in the shed, plants seem to be ok... in the teens at night now. I hope they are ok. All my clones made it but one so i stuck her in a glass in HOT water and recut and dipped her... She perked right up. Old rose trick. I hope you all have a nice evening.


----------



## Keef

Evening / Morning to U Lyfespan !-That is tasty looking !-- Evening Rose !- Been a tough day hope tommorrow is better !--We supposed to hit 43 tommorrow night here!-- GSC and GG#4 on the list !--Hadn't seen the sun in  week !-Bout tired of it !!


----------



## yarddog

Well, the Christmas tree made it about 20 minutes before the cats knocked it down.   Mopped up the mess, and swept.  Stashed the tree in the spare bedroom.  Will regroup and plan a new defense tomorrow.   It's a zoo!   Good time to load another bowl.


----------



## mrcane

Lyfespan, Looks like frosty is in town.....Nice!!
Rose, that dinner was great, how a simple boiled dinner can be so great.
 Sounds like I should  have a backup heater around.
Running my exhaust from my grow 77 degrees going back into garage,seems to be keeping garage about 59 degrees, & heater is starting to run less. I think this is gonna work..


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha at one time i had 7 foster cats for a bit and it was between Halloween and Valentines Day, Christmas was a battle, funny but not funny at the same time.


----------



## mrcane

One cat around here seems to be plenty... 7 no way.
    Hey Hippie how Ya feeling??


----------



## Keef

One cat --One Dog --Completely !--I mean completely destroyed one of my indoor grows !--


----------



## lyfespan

thanks guys and Rose, yeah that lil girl is sure pretty and smells great. cloning and chopping here tonight


----------



## umbra

growing up we had cats and dogs and found that tying the tree at 5 or 6 points kept it from falling over when the cat would climb it...and they always did.


----------



## Kraven

Yea it was only for a time and they all were 2 yr olds or less so it was a mad house and I'm glad I'm just down to two.


----------



## Kraven

Well off to shrink ma head a little....I guess.


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest of the ofc. happy hump day. yall talking about cats, i wish i had a cat but right now i have dogs and i think a cat would have a hard time. keep that cherry lit. peace


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Wake it up, Bake it up...


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, I got four cats.   Sometimes I think about walking out the house one day and just leaving it all to the cats.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Working on that pipe !-- Quit putting up a Jesus tree when the daughter left for college !-- It's just me and D.D. !-- As far as I'm concerned Christmas  is simply an abomination commercial holiday where we celebrate  how society presses citizens to spend thier savings staying up with the Jones !-- Knock yourself out !--Kinda confused about the tree and it's  connection to the Christian holiday !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, I believe the tree thing comes from Norway. They had candles lit on their trees. Once both of my sons were away at college and couldn't make it home for Christmas, I stopped doing the tree and decorations. My family did not approve of my lack of Christmas spirit, so they came over and decorated my house and the tree. Last year here in Cali, no decorations or lights. My family gave me a hard time. My son told me he likes the lights and the tree stuff, he just doesn't want to help with any of it. Until he makes an effort, I don't see the point. My family wants a photo of us with a tree this year, lol.


----------



## yarddog

We don't do much for Christmas.   A tree, and a few gifts.  Nothing major.    I like getting together with the family and having a good time.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im an Athiest and I still decorate for my Granddaughter because she thinks the lights are pretty. Its a pretty time of the year and a family day with nobody working. The rest of the crap is just that,,,crap. 
To me Santa Clause and God are all the same,,,all about money and CONTROL. One keeps grownups in control waiting on crap,,and the other keeps children in control waiting on his fat *** to bring them presents,,,,If their good,,,lol. My Kids always knew who left gifts,,and it wasnt some Fat guy sliding his *** down a chimney,,,A LIE IS A LIE,,no matter how you paint it.
We dont spend our savings buying gifts all for one day,,,, or my hard earned money Tithing to some butthole who uses my money to buy fancy cars,clothes,houses, and jets.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

'amen 

:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

BUT... this isn't a BASH on religion thread

and anyone who does have faith, if it brings good things into your life one way or the other, praise [insert choice here] !! and feel sorry for us non believers.

WEED people, marijuana, dope, smoke...  remember?
(silly stoners)
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,to each his own. I was a Preacher for 7yrs. I have Read the Bible all the way thru,,,TWICE ,,,,,SO I KNOW WHAT IT SAYS. 
So I dont figure anyone will have a problem with how I feel since they cant be too Religious if they grow and smoke weed in a State and Country where Weed is against the laws of their land.

Romans 13:1-7 

Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment...............

Most will twist the WORD/BIBLE to work for them and what they are doing. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Well, good morning, I guess.... WH, we know how strongly you feel.  But we have a little rule here about religion...  I would like to know how you went from a pastor to an atheist though. Too bad we don't have a chat area so we could talk about stuff like this. My husband and i have sure changed since we were kids, in our beliefs. 

I don't think i will put up a tree this year, my heart isn't in it. But i did do a gorgeous mantle..I could show you a picture..

We have a few inches of snow on the ground this morning. It is at the pretty stage. 

Smoking some cindy/ zella mix.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose. Ive been real good lately. Sometimes cant help myself. Lol
Sent you a PM bout your question.
Short answer is,,,I ACTUALLY READ THE BOOK.


----------



## giggy

yarddog i have 6 in the house and 2 aren't mine. we haven't put up a tree in the last 8 to 10 years, we are never home for christmas as we are next door at my inlaws.


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> yarddog i have 6 in the house and 2 aren't mine. we haven't put up a tree in the last 8 to 10 years, we are never home for christmas as we are next door at my inlaws.


SCROOGE,,,:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you WH!


----------



## Keef

My bad Rose !--I started it !--I apolgize for bring up the subject !--Happy Holidays all !-- I don't need an excuse to party !--- Good food --Good weed ----Good people --Good times !--  No excuse needed !-- Since I messed up and broke a MP rule there's  no going back !-- I'm bout to break the law of the land !!--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes Mam,,and thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> My bad Rose !--I started it !--I apolgize for bring up the subject !--Happy Holidays all !-- I don't need an excuse to party !--- Good food --Good weed ----Good people --Good times !--  No excuse needed !-- Since I messed up and broke a MP rule there's  no going back !-- I'm bout to break the law of the land !!--


Had nothing to do with you Keef. I need no help screwing up or breaking a rule Little Brother.


----------



## Rosebud

You guys are great. It is hard not to talk about stuff that makes us have huge opinions. I mean, if we could talk politics, i would be banned again. Did ya'll know i was banned a few ago? Three of us.. I was pretty surprised. 

Keef, give dd a hug from me.. I hate orientations... or staff meetings.. OH man, i hate staff meetings. Has anything ever been decided in a staff meeting that meant anything. Not in my life.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose was a banned Outlaw?   Yehaaaaaaaaaa
Getting banned by a bunch of law breaking,, pot smoking outlaws,,,now thats funny.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --It's  very hard for me to bite back my opinion ! -- I have some pretty harsh views of some institutions! -- I been here before and I'll be back again !-- I rode a tank at the generals rank !-- Can U guess my name ?-- Hey Rose --D.D. hates working days !-- She likes to work weekend nights !-- 3/12s and done !  -- This will be much less stressful than N.I.C.U. --


----------



## WeedHopper

General Patton is still alive? Cool. Just messen wit ya Keef.
 I was in the Army by the time I was 17,,,in prison twice before I was 30,,Preacher for 7yrs,,an Outlaw Biker for 11yrs till a 357 put me down and I retired,,,, and have now been married for 30 yrs and owned my own business for the last several yrs.According to the Doctor's I have flat lined 3 times,,,and the only light I seen was the one over my head in the operating room. Never a dull moment. Lol


----------



## Keef

Live long and prosper Hopper !-- Rose got banned !!--- No doubt it was a rant about politics that did it wasn't it Rose ? -- I got banned for life from 420 for making a joke! --I found a seed scam and was joking --Did anyone want to split a $10,000 pack of seed !--How could anyone take that serious!--But - Sharing genetics was  big No ,No !-- I was not the one who went into thier system and changed that moderators profile of favorite variety to --Ditch Weed !--But I wished I could have !-- Pretty sure I got the credit/ blame!-- Hippie he say words that make me blush --and out the door !--I most certainly was the one who called AARP on them for discriminating against seniors !--Yep !-That was me !--


----------



## Rosebud

I got banned for outing a member w/ a double identity with some other folks.. Long stupid story and all the offending parties are long gone. I went against a moderator. Not politics.

I love our site.  WH, you are amazing. I am glad you are not dead and are here at MP. You have been here longer than I have.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> SCROOGE,,,:rofl:


that b me, and they have started playing christmas song on the radio too.


----------



## Keef

Hey Joe --Who was that on your grow journal acting like I had too many questions !--I had some questions and U answered them !--Me being hyper ? -- Now dat's funny !-- I use boxes like your DWC in aero !-- Distilled water was gonna cost too much in the long run so we put in that Reverse Osmosis  system --$125 -- We'll worth it !-- set of 3 filters that I mounted under the bathroom sink !--I need to recheck ppms but it was leaving only 6 ppms!-- I use about 12 gallons in the bottom of my 35 gallon bloom boxes and about 6 in the smaller boxes I use for veg. -


----------



## yarddog

Whew.   Dogged a bullet today,   made a mistake and almost ruined a $5,000 turbocharger.  I got lucky. 
Christmas music,  I can't stand it!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Gingle bells, Yarddog smells,Keefer laid an egg. Lol Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

I'd rather stink, than lay an egg.  Keef what kind of eggs you laying??


----------



## Keef

Careful Dog !---Umbra hang on to a cut of Clockwork Orange a little longer !--I might just have Tetra seed real soon !-- When I get tetra pollen --U got an unrelated tetra --Maybe we can arrange making some tetra seed?-- I want some tetra diversity  so I can shake something loose !-- Too many diploids  !-- That don't mean I'm giving up my T.E. !--  Yo Giggy when it comes to Christmas music just say no !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Green ones I bet. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Mostly ! -- U know what that white stuff on top of chicken sheet ?--


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> One cat around here seems to be plenty... 7 no way.
> Hey Hippie how Ya feeling??


Like $hit on a Ritz. Think I'm gonna have to chase a grandnephew down and pound a wooden stake through his little heart 'fore this stuff's gonna go away. Damn little lepers.

'Bout a day away from breaking out the ole hillbilly/Indian trick. Just tryin' to remember the ingredients. Whiskey, honey, lemon, gun powder (black, not smokeless), and somethin' else.....


----------



## yarddog

Gunpowder?    All I know about that is you can make a dog mean as Satan's spawn with that stuff


----------



## lyfespan

10 days and counting, i so need a good long drive


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, Elderberry for the cough.

Cayenne pepper in warm water with lemon... really.


----------



## Keef

Better than gunpowder Rose !- lemon--whiskey -honey and peppermint was our recipe !-- Kinda like D.D.'s 100 proof Southern Comfort !--


----------



## Kraven

I could just send him a mason of my corn squeezin's. Anytime I feel like I'm getting sick, I take a big ol' slug and problem solved.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Kraven !--Umbra keep your head down out there !


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Gunpowder? All I know about that is you can make a dog mean as Satan's spawn with that stuff


 I have an ex brother in law who is LEO. He had a golden retriever and wanted to make it mean. He used a cattle prod on it until no one could pet it, it was so mean and hated people so much. I personally thought someone should use the cattle prod on my ex brother in law. He was not a good LEO. He should have been locked up for the things he did. The dog thing was only a small part of the things he would do.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> I could just send him a mason of my corn squeezin's. Anytime I feel like I'm getting sick, I take a big ol' slug and problem solved.



That's cause ya don't remember being sick. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I have an ex brother in law who is LEO. He had a golden retriever and wanted to make it mean. He used a cattle prod on it until no one could pet it, it was so mean and hated people so much. I personally thought someone should use the cattle prod on my ex brother in law. He was not a good LEO. He should have been locked up for the things he did. The dog thing was only a small part of the things he would do.



Glad he's your x brother in-law. What an Asshat.Needs his *** kicked.


----------



## Keef

It would best I don't comment on this!!--Screw that what's  his name and location?  Wouldn't hurt me a bit !---U abuse kids or animals !--I bite your fingers off !


----------



## yarddog

Whatever works!!   I had some moonshine last Christmas. So smooth I couldn't taste it.  Felt it when it hit my stomach!!  Friend of my dads makes it.   They swap with each other.  My dad makes some dang good wine.   Keeps it cooking year round.  
One thing that really makes me mad is animal abuse.    I had it out with a neighbor once.  I shot his dog to put it out of its misery.  Poor thing was nothing but bones.   He left it tied to a tree.  Collar was making open sores.   You mess with the defenseless, and I'm ready to draw blood.


----------



## mrcane

This here computer has been f****** up all day...
   Anyone up for a smoke?  :48:


----------



## mrcane

Y.D.Shoulda shot the neighbor!!


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Cane !--Watching the active shooter in Cali !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef, Becoming a daily event...Crazy

   Hippie sorry your still feeling like ****


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> It would best I don't comment on this!!--Screw that what's his name and location? Wouldn't hurt me a bit !---U abuse kids or animals !--I bite your fingers off !


 Then I will tell you the worst story about something he did. He was not a regular LEO. In Philly, a bunch of the bridges and high speed train are owned by a company called Patco. Patco has their own police force with state wide authority in both NJ and PA. There was a developmentally challenged kid, maybe 13 or 14 who was hopping the turn style and riding the train for free. They have cameras everywhere. He had done it 2 or 3 times over a month or so. My  ex bil decided to teach him a lesson. He caught the kid jumping the style and took him to a dark part of the train platform, put a bag over his head and put his service revolver to his head and then pulled the trigger. Nothing happened because he had taken the bullets out, but the kid didn't know that. He defecated himself and was so traumatized they had to sedate him. The train driver saw it all and reported him. They fired the train driver.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, doe's this guy still live?? ***


----------



## WeedHopper

Now I realy hate this guy. Would love to put a hood over the basterds head,,,but im afraid he would not be taking it off. What a waste of good air. Take the asshat down to the trinity river and let the Aligator Gar have his ***.


----------



## Kraven

well..... well..... well, I'm the kind of cat that will skin you alive, slowly over about 3-4 weeks, just and inch at a time, and that's only the beginning of the hell you will live through before you expire...... Sounds about right for the o'l ex BIL......I'd have him so deep in these o'l pine woods only the crickets would hear his screams..........


----------



## mrcane

That Umbra knows how to git a guy all wound up..
 I Need me a smoke, Chill with a bit of Honeydew..
     Woop sorry....:48:


----------



## Keef

Kraven this one of those things we got to put in a box and put it away !--We ain't supposed to be that way anymore !-- Keep it in the box until U need to open that box!--Hopefully U never have to !--Me-- I keep the Pi$$ed Off Chimpanzee locked away !--Dogs of War don't capitulate!--


----------



## mrcane

Hello .....It's 4;20   16;20 for some

    Yep I High :stoned:


----------



## Keef

18:50 here !--Anyone down for a burger !


----------



## mrcane

Leftovers here bud,,corned-beef & Swiss on rye...


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> 18:50 here !--Anyone down for a burger !


 I'd love one or corned beef and swiss. but anything besides Hebrew penicillin gives me gut cramps that double me in half.

wah, wah, wah, piss and moan...... Can't wait to get high again!


----------



## Kraven

The girls wanted to say hello.


----------



## yarddog

Hello ladies!!


----------



## Keef

Is it that hard to put cheese on a cheeseburger ?-- Hello girls !-- Drop that burger on some caps and we good!--Wait!- where's my pipe ?--  I think D.D. need her own pipe !--


----------



## mrcane

Good evening ladies lookin Good...
  Kraven what be the girls name??


----------



## WeedHopper

DD you need to stop taking my Little Brothers pipe. Get her right Keef.You show her who's boss,,,when you crawl out from under the house....
:rofl:


----------



## mrcane

:rofl: W.H. :yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

Hopper !--She say jump !--I say how high ?-Be best I just get her a pipe of her own! --- I got three dogs shivering in my lap watching Rosie the robovac    while the littlest has been following it around studying it !--Like he looking for a weakness --So he can take it out !--I best keep an eye on that little Bastid !


----------



## giggy

evening folks let's burn one. 

hello nice ladies. can't wait to get another grow going.

my wife likes joints.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im tellen ya Bro,, been married 30 yrs. She is 5ft tall half breed that scares the hell outta me,,cause I have to sleep sooner or later. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> well..... well..... well, I'm the kind of cat that will skin you alive, slowly over about 3-4 weeks, just and inch at a time, and that's only the beginning of the hell you will live through before you expire...... Sounds about right for the o'l ex BIL......I'd have him so deep in these o'l pine woods only the crickets would hear his screams..........



You're my kind a guy Kraven.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm the boss WH! As the man said, "jump? How high?" And, hello lovely ladies!


----------



## giggy

been married 31 years, i don't jump when she hollers but i don't give her much sass either cause hopper hit it on the nail head. i believe she said she doesn't get mad she gets even.


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Good evening ladies lookin Good...
> Kraven what be the girls name??



In the upper left is the Hippy Slayer and the from and top right are Sunshine Tres Dream, its an F1 from Bohdi's Sunshine Daydream and the breeders Tres Dawg.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for the warning Umbra, i didn't read your post about the worst thing he did. that is as far as i got. I can't handle animal abuse. Especially now. People that abuse animals are sociopaths aren't they? 

Hippie, are you feeling better at all? You can whine here anytime.

So pretty Kraven. they look happy.  Your post about skinning people gave me chills. I am too sensitive for you guys tonight... I will bid you goodnight.. Smoking some nurse larry and happy about it.


----------



## umbra

I am sorry I mentioned my ex BIL, it just bums me out. He is now a Fed working for Customs. If I am not mistaken, Tres Dawg is JJ 's work out of NYC.


----------



## Keef

Up on the Alien spacecraft the commander returned and ask the duty officer for a report !!-Duty officer shook his head and said ---Sir: last month they were lobotamizing Pumpkins --This month they shoving bread up turkey's a$$ !!-This is one f'ed up world !


----------



## yarddog

Haha^   
Morning ofc.    Got cool yesterday.  Woke up to sub freezing 40's this morning.     I tried to put in some winter fat, didn't work.    Might need to move south.   I hear south Miami is nice this time of year.   Lol.   Prolly get shot


----------



## Kraven

Oh Rose, I'm sorry, those demons lurk just under the surface. I promise to never verbalize something like that again. I really am a nice calm quiet guy.....



Good Morning OFC, cold and damp here, temp was 49 when I got up...yuk, I hate the cold snaps we get in the winter.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! -- Cold out there !-44!-- This was not In the brochure--- Dog I can 't go much farther south than this !--Kraven --U be alright !--We just have to reel each other back in when we start slipping !-- For us it has to be kept under the surface !--Just because U can do a thing !--Don't  mean U have to !-- Rose I apologize  too !-- They taught us to be animals then turned us loose !--I told them I wasn't fit for polite society !-- It can be hard sometimes !


----------



## yarddog

I got two rules.   
1. Treat people the way you want to be treated.  
2.  Treat mofo's the way they treat others.   If number 1 don't work, number 2 will.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F C. Raining, in the upper 40s, Nice day to Bake,,,,:48:


----------



## giggy

morning folks, heavy frost this morning. i try to treat folks the same as i want. i'm a natural a-hole so i try real hard not to be. looks like another day in the shop. looking forward to lunch as i got the ol cold can today but it is roast beef hash i haven't had that in awhile. yall folks have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

There was once an a-hole surgeon who got off to making nurses cry and treated peeps like trash !--One day he pushed the wrong button and I opened  one of my boxes!--When he needed this heavy surgical instrument  I greased it up and handed it to him --It slipped out his hands !--When it hit his foot he made one of those silent screams !-I apolgized profusely but we wasn't finished yet !--His pride and joy was a big beautiful 4 wheel drive truck with all the bells and whistles!--  1/2 cup sugar 1/2 cup dawn dish soap  dissolve in water !--I eased out the shadows at about 3:30 in the morning and added mix mix to his gas tank !--Poor guy using a Cane and driving a rental car !---I almost felt sorry for him !  --No one ever knew it was me !


----------



## yarddog

Someone cheated my wife out of some of her paycheck once.  She had quit the job, and they took $50 out.   Found out a few years later, my wife was afraid to tell me the real amount.   Was much more.   They ended up having to replace some window and door glass to the hair salon.  Nothing like a little vengeance.  Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads. New Day and gonna start it out with a Smile,a bowl,,and hot coffee. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Enjoying my Wake and Bake.  It is damp and overcast. Just, wish the sun would stay out for awhile, this rain is enough.  Well, of to feed the kittens, 7 weeks and two left.  Enjoy your day :48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Yesterday was a bad day for me. That's what triggered the negative memories for me. Just lots and lots of stress. I have pretty broad shoulders but get tired of carrying the world around, lol. If I didn't smoke pot, I would start.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys and ladies,

I don't need to be the censorship police. You guys can talk anyway you like and not worry about my extreme sensitivity. Just the politics and religion are off limits. If i don't like or can't handle what i read here, that is my problem. I really like all you guys and maybe I should not be here if i can't handle it.. right? 

Umbra, i still didn't read that but you need to get that out.. your b-i-l is a horrible jerk.

Ok, ya'll, I am going to smoke some speedy hash now.

The Cali shooting is horrific. 355 shootings this year.


----------



## Keef

Nap's over!-- Wake and Bake all over again !--It's  so Bright outside like a big light bulb in the sky ! Been over a week since I saw the sun !--


----------



## mrcane

Looks like awhile before we see much of any sun..Southerly's 20-25 & rain...Its winter..
      With ya Keef :48:


----------



## Keef

I need a clarification  on the rules!--Apparently the pair that shot up Cali. yesterday were self radicalized  Muslims!!--- Terrorism or Religion? --


----------



## mrcane

:confused2: CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Keef

45 tonight then for the next week or so we be back to mid 70's with lows in high 50s !--My Serrano peppers are starting to revegg out back !-- Guess I'm wiring a hot tub this weekend !-- I said I could so I better be able to or she won't let me forget about it !


----------



## Kraven

Maybe they just went "postal" at their job and just happened to be Muslim?


----------



## Keef

U a better man than me Kraven !--Being politically correct is something I don't do !---Time to start profiling ! Rather be wrong than dead!!-- Maybe it's just me but I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 ! Just a personal preference !


----------



## WeedHopper

One word explains it all..... RELIGION


----------



## ness

Reble, Oxny, Freakie, Brownie, Queenie, Buttons, Shadow, Razor, Little Bit, Cammo, Lilly inside and Shaggie, and Bruzzer outdoors.  Some like people and some do not.  Our house is big enough so everyone is relaxed.  I think it is time for a smoke:tokie:


----------



## ness

You, should hear it here when they all start to talk (howling).  I think it is neat.


----------



## ness

Live in the country and everyone has dogs.  Lot of hunting going on this time of season.  Everybody seem not to mine,  they only howl for about 3-5 min. that not bad and it show there personlity.  I have little fear at night. :beatnik:


----------



## ness

When, I go down to the barn to feed the kittens, I get scared.  That is outside my gate.  The other night I heard a pack of cyotes (spelling sorry) in three different places, Well, that was time to get out of there before I became supper.  That is why I all ways pack, I never know what going to happen.


----------



## mrcane

Keef, I'm headed for some miles on the treadmill, I know how you love, unnecessary exercise..
  Nes  Those kittens must be getting pretty good size....No pics Eh?  Love to have couple bob tails..
   But first my friends......:48:


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Nes !--We got coyotes and very few trees so not many stray animals live to tl the tale !--O.K. ya'll !--There's over 7,000 diploid (2n) varieties available !--There only a few Tetraploid (4n) varieties are known !--What I'm trying to get out of Canada is seed from an indica dominate tetra called "Rock Star" (4n) and seed for a sativa dominate tetra called (The Storm)(4n)-- I'm gonna breed my Green Grail !--I hope the O.F.C. will help !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef, If there is a will, there's a way.. We know you have the will & will find a way!!


----------



## Rosebud

DId you get hooked up with who I  suggested Keef?

Nes, i don't think there is anything cuter than baby kittens.  We have a black and white male that runs this place. 

Snow and freezing rain. I am making cookies. Write that down, i don't do that ever. The oatmeal chocolate chip  peanut butter kind... Hopefully our Bosnian neighbors will get some.


----------



## mrcane

Yumm.. Rose   Warm rain here. But WINDY!!!   OK Treadmill...:bolt:


----------



## Keef

I'm at the O.F.C. to learn and if there's  something I can teach , I will!-- U could breed (2n) weed forever and never produce a tetra (4n) !--They are made by treating seed with a chemical! U can breed a tetra to any of the 7,000 (2n) varieties and produce triploids (3) seed that are supposed to be sterile! -- This is where it gets wild!--If I get the right parents --I'll breed me a bunch of tetra seed !-- I'll kill almost all of them treating them with that chemical!--Anything that lives will be Octaploid (8n)--  About the highest polyploid  that is viable!-- With a fine mom and dad the world opens up!--An Octaploid can be bred to a regular diploid to produce a (5n) The (n#) of the parents and divide by 2 and that is the (n#) of the seed !--Odd # are supposed to be sterile ! --What I'm saying is each of those 7,000 varieties could have 8  sub varieties!--- O.K. !--I got  a head ache ! My Green Grail will be an (8n)!


----------



## Keef

Yep Rose ! It looks  that way!


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Keef, I'm headed for some miles on the treadmill, I know how you love, unnecessary exercise..
> Nes  Those kittens must be getting pretty good size....No pics Eh?  Love to have couple bob tails..
> But first my friends......:48:



:48: cane, the kitten are just the right size to be given away any bigger it is hard to give kitten away.  i fear for there life around my little farm house  Right, now they stay close to the little house they sleep in.  But, when bigger they will be hard to control.  Cat have a mind of they own.  And, my dogs are in a fence in yard.  Lets hope for the best.


----------



## giggy

wish i could but i have to wait till 5:00 cst, then it's on.


----------



## umbra

the sun went down
 looking like the eye of God,
 behind icy mist and stark bare trees,
 two guys in leather jackets glance at each other and shiver
 saying, "they just don't make them with winter in mind."
 Down the gray narrow road
 two bike search for whatever they can find.
 I wonder if I'll end up a twisted piece of metal along the roadside
 skid marks of blood and oil down the double yellow line,
 I wonder if I'll end up like my buddy Vinnie
 never knowing what the future holds for me,
 or if my fear of the unknown
 will keep me home,
 just growing tenser with the times...
 or I'll end up wearing this leather jacket,
 shivering with a friend
 while the eye of God blazes at us like 
 the sun.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, :aok:  Thanks!
 While I got you all here, my room with my four little ones is running 33% Rh.  Is this to low???


----------



## Keef

Nice Umbra !----Something I read somewhere !-- Growth requires that we release the past and embrace the future !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont know any Religious Hard Core Bikers,,,but cool poetry. You write that Umbra? Sounds like something from Easy Ryder Mags I read in Prison. Matter of fact I can almost picture that scenery. Loved my leather vest,,,kept me warm and safe many times.


----------



## yarddog

Good umbra


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Good umbra


Yes much better then yesterday.lol
Im still pissed at that at your X Brother-in-law.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, that was so good. It isn't easy to write so that the reader can see what you see, but you did. Really visual and lovely. Thank you.

Mrcane, 33 is pretty low, seems weird at your house to have that low of humidity. I have been known to throw a wet towel or two in front of my fan when i was worried. I don't know if that low will hurt or not.

Hi WH.

Good news Keef. fingers crossed.


----------



## Keef

Thanks for the referral Rose !--I just wanted to write that stuff down so one day I can say --Told U So !-- I'm bad about that ! We high or getting that way ? -- I had some caps earlier that are slapping me around !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose. You are a great Lady that I respect very much,,,thanks for being my friend.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Man this Purple Mango has a kick. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Rose, I was thinking that was so. the elect. heat runs some what dry.. Put a small bucket of water in there & it is at 36% now.. who woulda thunk living in the rain forest.


----------



## Keef

Cane my grow runs at about 50 %!-- What Rose said !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Thanks for the referral Rose !--I just wanted to write that stuff down so one day I can say --Told U So !-- I'm bad about that ! We high or getting that way ? -- I had some caps earlier that are slapping me around !


I got some decarbed about to make a few Firecrackers out of. That shet can rock your world.


----------



## mrcane

W.H. Just love the fruit smoke.. been smokin on some Honeydew that is real Nice.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah I love the taste and smell of Weed,,,all kinds. I AM A POTHEAD. YEHAAAAAAAAAA
My favorite is a strong pine smell and and fruity taste.


----------



## Kraven

Packin' the bowl with ChemD x Cherry Fuel....puff puff pass


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Hopper !--Here let me hit that Purple Mango real quick ?  --- U know I've read that story of David Suzuki  making the tetraploid --U.B.C. Chemo --He has always maintained that he didn't do it !-- I believe him Now !--U.B.C. Chemo was made by an old Stoner like me !--Call it Genetically Modified if U want !-- It don't take a genetic engineer to do this it is just dangerous handling that chemical !-- This is 100% Weed!-- Giant Strawberries ? -- Octaploid !--


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> That is why I all ways pack, I never know what going to happen.


 You pack for the same reason I do; Ya just feel naked without one.

Think I might be heading back to the Land of the Living. Haven't copped a buzz since Sunday. No beer since last Friday. Might just try and remedy both tomorrow. I usually go through 10-15ml of e juice a day. Took me from last Sunday to  today to vape 5ml. What a wus!


----------



## Keef

Hippie Lives !--I use about 2 mils of e-cig juice a day !--I use ECOVAPE extra rich--sh--36mg.-By IntellicigUSA!-- I couldn't use 15 mils a day if I tried !-Hippie need to eat some hash and chase it with some chicken noodle soup!


----------



## WeedHopper

Just smoked some,,,,,,,aaahhhhh, ,Weed,,and I am jacked. Well I did have a few Dos Equis. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant remember strain. Hehe


----------



## ness

I'm already for the night, got, 4 pipes loaded and ready to go.:fly:


----------



## WeedHopper

:woohoo::woohoo:Lets rock nes. :48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud, went shopping for that pipe at glasscity, but, something told me not to.  I have order from them in the past, so, I don't know what the problem is.  I got this pipe all pick out.  Glass Sherlock Hand pipe, green and color marbles.  Real nice.  Time for a bowl pass pass


----------



## yarddog

Got me a glass of Jack, some jazzed up frozen pizza.   And a fresh bowl.


----------



## ness

Tonight the house is quit


----------



## ness

I guess you can say I'm afraid of the dark.  Let's smoke:48:


----------



## Keef

Been high all day !--No reason to stop now !-- Nes --house quit what ?--


----------



## mrcane

Thought you would never ask   >>  :48:

       Honeydew Lovin it..


----------



## ness

Till this day my childhood horns me.  I can not have any part of the window, so, you can see in. Had allot of pee and tom growing up.  Mom, was a night time waitress, so, us kid were left alone at night.  Scare, Movies.  To look back at the scare movies back in the late 50 and 60's do seem that scare any move.  Light another bowl.


----------



## ness

Ya, Keef, Mr. TJ went out for the evening.


----------



## ness

want to know one of scary part of the little stories is my mother tolds us kids not to lock the door.


----------



## Keef

Nes just put bear boards outside your window!--U get a peeping Tom --You'll hear him scream !--to make bear boards just take a piece of plywood and a box of nails and hammer them --At night just flip the boards over with nails up and place on ground below window !--Sleep well !--Leave your curtains open see if U can suckered a pervert in !--They step on them nails the Po-Po can follow the blood trail !-- Turn it from being afraid of peeping Tom to --Peeping Tom Slayer ! Kind of like hunting !


----------



## ness

3rd bowl, buzzing over here:bump:


----------



## Rosebud

Now, i don't want you guys to get the wrong impression, and when i say guys i mean girls too, I was always afraid of being kidnapped by the orchard workers down the lane. My mother used to say they would let me go at daybreak.   I was a pretty cute kid... 

I figure if a peeping tom looks in my window it is what he gets. LOL  

Making a pork tenderloin and acorn squash for dinner.  Have the fire going, it is chilly here.. snow on the ground. Hope there is snow in the mountains.

WH, i feel the same way about you but thanks for admitting that in public!  hugs.

Nes, I wish i could just give ya a new pipe. I am on my second bowl of papaya and it was hard to cook. Mr rb says probably shouldn't have papaya and use knifes. no one was hurt.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im a Weedhopper,,,Im just there. I see everyhing.lol

Oh and did I mention I was high as hell.

Huh?????


----------



## ness

lol Rosebud!!!


----------



## ness

:tokie::headbang2::chuckassing :48:


----------



## Keef

Pizza Hut !--Pick U up anything ? ---- I'm too old to be afraid of much !--- One thing U don't want to do is be creeping up on me in the dark !----I spot U --I'll vanish and you'll get that scary feeling you're not the hunter but the hunted !--


----------



## WeedHopper

And your welcome Rose. Hell ive known you ad THG a long time. Damn I wish we all could have a big party someday. My Wife would love you guys. She is a big Pothead who was gonna leave my *** over Weed 10 yrs ago. Now thats funny.Now she smokes more then me.:rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> - I'm too old to be afraid of much !--


 Hell, I've been married over 40 years. Whatcha gonna do to me?


----------



## Keef

Good Pizza !-That last post I made sounded like some young buck full of testosterone! -- Some of U guys grew up in the woods and know how to read the sounds of the night !-- With D.D. buying me assault rifles and street sweepers!!-- There's  just not much to be afraid of !  Packing another pipe and try to catch up with Hopper !


----------



## Keef

That's  disappointing !--I just knew they was gonna find Big Foot this time !


----------



## Rosebud

This nurse larry is very tasty this evening.  I think i caught up with WH. I am glad your wife smokes you under the table now... That is awesome. Mr rb hits the nordle pretty regularly his own self. Still a light weight, thank goodness there is only one pot head stoner dudette in the house.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Kid is in bed 
Fallout 4 is in the PS4 
Packing up a glass slider for some big-ol' BONG rips!!
 life is good 

:48:


----------



## Keef

Evening Joe !--Rose !--Cane !--I''m melting !--Do I look stoned ?  Messed around and stayed high all day again!--Be glad when it's  legal !--


----------



## lyfespan

well yesterday was absolute insanity here with the shooting, im only a mile away. i swear the general public has no brains.

umbra, sorry to hear that something like that ex BIL is in your reality, sounds like he needs to have a work accident.

i wonder do we get so angry at these evil people, knowing just how simple it is to just be a decent person? its really simple.


----------



## yarddog

What makes people evil?  I'll tell ya, if its gets much worse I'll start packing.   I'll take my chances with a jury if I need to. Better than dead.    I can conceal carry and most people would like ever be able to tell.


----------



## Keef

True Dat Lyfespan !--It could happen anywhere !--That's  a little too close for comfort there Cuz!


----------



## mrcane

Lyfespan, Sorry to hear that you were so close to the mayhem that went on .Hopefully no one that is close to you was involved. What is happening? this is like daily..
  I don't Know.... :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud

Very sobering time for our country. Unless you in the ofc then it is a stoned and sad time in this country. Something changed with this one.  Home grown radical.  I am glad you are ok.  So scary for the first responders.


----------



## Keef

Sad indeed Rose !-- The trend seems to be leave something behind to take out the first responders!-- There can be no more of --Ain't my business !--See something --Say something !-- We need more traps lime the one rhey used in Garland !--Draw a picture of Mohammed contest !--


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Something changed with this one. Home grown radical.


 Nothing new. Remember Maj. Hasan? Homegrown. US Army. Killed thirteen, wounded thirty at Fort Hood, Texas. Boston marathon bombing? Two twerps that lived here for ten years or better.
I'd mention what the perps in all three incidents had in common, but we can't talk about religion.....


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  The early bird gets the bowl....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hippie got a point but ignorance can be just as deadly !-- Few years ago -think it was after Private Hasan shot up Fort Hood -- Persons unknown spray painted anti Muslim graffiti all over the local Jewish temple!---  They Jews just quietly pressure washed it off !!--I believe they were a little confused!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. i am ready for the weekend and i hope it starts at 5:00 if not then it will start some time tomorrow.


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC.  The sun is out, finely.  Got my coffee and getting ready for my smoke.  It seem, when, I burp my jar the smell seem to be getting stronger.  I got to cut two hole in my Bathroom, so, I can have vent. in my grow room for next year.  Getting ready to feed the little ones. (kittens) Care to share :48:
Have a great day:tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper

Coffee time,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaa.
Wife about to make some potatoes and eggs. Yummy


----------



## ness

Does anyone know of a good head shop in USA?  Really, don't want to shop overseas for my pipes, screens.  Two years ago the post office got my seeds that were sent from over seas.  What are you going to do. Smoking that bowl, I'll be fine.  Have a great Hi day:beatnik:


----------



## yarddog

Well, pipes and whatnot are completely legal as long as there is no weed resin present.   I wouldn't worry at all about that.   I've purchased a few pipes from across the pond.  And a few made in the US of A. I saw no difference except possibly shipping time.


----------



## WeedHopper

You can buy pipes and stuff all over the internet. Perfectly legal.


----------



## ness

Thank You, yarddog and WeedHopper that make me feel better about OS.  Time for another bowl.  Just about ready to go outside and feel the sun on my face, it been so long.


----------



## Hippie420

You must be high, Keef! They don't make privates shrinks in the Army. The dude was a Major!

Nes, I don't know what the drug paraphernalia laws are in Georgia. In Michigan, it can get you 90 days in the hole and a five grand fine. Bongs, pipes, and dugouts are exempt, though. Go figure?

Check out norml.org.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, pm me your addy, i will send you a pipe. consider it a christmas present. It will be clean from the store, you can't get busted for a clean pipe can ya?

Hippie, you are always right, but this one felt different to me. It still does. 

We are having wind and snow melting, i am a happy girl.


----------



## WeedHopper

Poor Cat. Must of been a Cat Burglar. :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

You learned the first lesson in using deadly force; Identify your target.

Rose, mention that "always right" bit to my wife. She needs a good laugh.


----------



## Keef

Hopper U a freak !-Hippie ---He may have been a Doctor and a Major in the U.S. Army but they stripped him down to buck private and put him and his wheelchair in Prison !--I won't refer to him as major or show any sign of respect !--I got a feeling my enlisted  boys be taking good care of him !  I'm really  surprised that they let him keep wasting good air !--- Umbra what if it had not been a cat ?--  Was the cats name Mohammed ?-- I always thought that was Arabic for ignorant mofo and a perfect name for a pig !--


----------



## yarddog

Ok, so my thoughts; we have a terrorist attack in Cali, but we can't call it like it is because we may offend someone.   Welcome to America, take what you want.   
  We are pissing away our beloved country.   Breaks my heart.  I shouldn't feel like I need to break a felony worth minimum of 7 years just to protect my wife and I.    This country is going straight down the fecal drain.  
** ok, toned it own a little.  **


----------



## Keef

Makes U really miss the good old village idiot! --


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, looking back in it, ole bushy boy wasn't too bad.


----------



## Keef

Dog I'm sorry I didn't see your post before my post !--I was referring to another post !--Not anything to do with politics !--


----------



## Rosebud

YD, i love how you said you wouldn't say anything about politics and then did.

That isn't fair. I have a lot of opinions that I cant voice, and it is a good thing. No president bashing...that is politics.  And perhaps ignorant politics.. See, i did it..
NO POLITICAL TALK!


----------



## Keef

Just for clarity this is not about politics but about the structure of our government !--U see there are 3 separate branches of government to balance each other so that no one branch of government  held all the power!----Congress passes laws and to keep the balance the president has the right to veto a bill passed by Congress !---To balance his veto power congress has the ability to over ride it with a 2/3 majority !-- A united congress can pass a law and enforce thier will with a 2/3 majority ! The President has no power to make change or change a decision made by Congress ! That is the job of the judicial branch !  For instance  if Congress passes a law that the court finds unconstitutional they can scrap the law !---So that's  how it all works and when an election is held it is our duty to respect the wishes of the majority !--


----------



## Keef

Dam I'm good !--Nothing but net !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Nes, pm me your addy, i will send you a pipe. consider it a christmas present. It will be clean from the store, you can't get busted for a clean pipe can ya?
> 
> Hippie, you are always right, but this one felt different to me. It still does.
> 
> We are having wind and snow melting, i am a happy girl.



Let smoke :48:, Auto Lemon Haze here.  Rose, I do not know how to pm or what a addy is.  I'm going to ask my daughter to walk me though the steps.  I'm not to good at all with computers.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah Rose, I know it was wrong to say here, but sometimes you got to do what feels right.   Keef, you made sure to clarify you wasn't involved!   
Nes, I think she meant address.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Just for clarity this is not about politics but about the structure of our government !--U see there are 3 separate branches of government to balance each other so that no one branch of government  held all the power!----Congress passes laws and to keep the balance the president has the right to veto a bill passed by Congress !---To balance his veto power congress has the ability to over ride it with a 2/3 majority !-- A united congress can pass a law and enforce thier will with a 2/3 majority ! The President has no power to make change or change a decision made by Congress ! That is the job of the judicial branch !  For instance  if Congress passes a law that the court finds unconstitutional they can scrap the law !---So that's  how it all works and when an election is held it is our duty to respect the wishes of the majority !--



Exactly,,,,the President can only do what they let him do. Which by the way has been absolutely nothing. Lol
My favorite was Billy Boy Clinton.I Like a man who likes his Cigars and Women.:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Nes --I don't know much about computers either !--What Rose said was send her a private message with your address and she gonna send U a pipe !--Go up to the top on the right of the page and you'll see your online name and it says your profile and a line that says your notifications -- Click on that and it will show U another page!--Look around you'll find a button for --send private message !--Click On it and it'll show up a page with a place for recipient name -Put Rosebud there!---fill in the title --Give her your info in the body of the message and hit send !--If there is an easier way somebody could hook a brother up !


----------



## WeedHopper

Just click on Rosebuds name and it will give you an option to send her a private message.


----------



## Hippie420

Come on guys. Don't make Rosie bring the hammer down. Let's let her be the sweet ole hippie she is.


----------



## ness

nes said:


> Let smoke :48:, Auto Lemon Haze here.  Rose, I do not know how to pm or what a addy is.  I'm going to ask my daughter to walk me though the steps.  I'm not to good at all with computers.



Rose, I'm going to order the Glass Sherlock pipe it 5" long.  It from Grassy City .  Thank You, for the offer, very sweat of you.  I got this copper water pipe, use it once, I just don't know if it good to smoke out of copper pipe.  What ya think?


----------



## WeedHopper

Spank me 1st ROSE,,,please,,,ive been a very bad bad boy.. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Forgot about doing it that way !-U know I stay high a lot !--What Hippie said! --Me an that Old Fart have different political views and we still friends !--No sense in arguing pitics with him he ain't gonna change his mind and neither am I !--So best just talk about something else !--


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Yeah Rose, I know it was wrong to say here, but sometimes you got to do what feels right.   Keef, you made sure to clarify you wasn't involved!
> Nes, I think she meant address.



yd, you mean email address?


----------



## Keef

My bad Dog !--Hey did ya'll see the headline on the Daily News yesterday? -- Kinda double edged if U ask me !--The headline read " God Isn't Fixing This "-- and he's off to the grow room !


----------



## Hippie420

I give up.


----------



## WeedHopper

Non existence can not fix existence.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> I give up.


:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Oh ! That's deep Hopper !-- My people don't let Keef get U in trouble !-- He a bad man !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef a bad bad man..Maybe DD need to give you a Spanking.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I got to jump in here, I joined this site not only because I got such great info on growing and everything connected but also because the side conversations were pretty darn good (and quite entertaining at times) but I feel an uneasiness reading political and religious writings.  
We all hold our opinions pretty dam close and we all want to be right, so good for you MP keeping the playing field open for the right games " smokin, growin and other oddities that grasp our attention. 
In that vein, whats n4 combined with? to get n8 ????????????
I'm kinda getting into the chemical breakdown and what it does.  Retired folks have lots of time on our hands between grows.
Great group. keeps my old blood a flowing.
Just baked an orange cranberry bread with a healthy does of blue dream enhanced coconut oil. I'm fried from licking the bowl.:joint4:Time to kick it up


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been here along time because I have friends here. We agree to disagree. And sometimes we get outta hand,,,but that is just human beings,,unperfect as we are. Im gonna smoke a bowl and throw Keef under the bus cause he a BAD MAN,,,,,Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey Grandpa!----Yeah !--Let's talk weed !--Grandpa and anyone else !---To make a 4n seed from a 2n seed is treated with colchicine an plant extract !-it interferes with cell wall development causing a double set of DNA in a cell !--To make an 8n -4n seed are treated again!--  killing another 997 out of a 1,000 seed!-- 8n is the key --A 4n can be bred to an 8n to produce  a 6n --a 6n can be bred to any of the 7,000 + varieties and produce 4n seed !-- This is important !  The legend say David Suzuki made a Tetra - called U.B--An 8n can be bred to any 2n and produce 5n true sinsemillia  since it can't be fertilized by anything in the wild!-- A 6n can also be bred to an 8n to produce a 7n another true sinsemilla!-- The 4n tetras have to be made and the 8n has to be made from 4n seed !  --  David Suzuki  made a one Tetra named U.B.C. Chemo as the legend goes!--With a 6n We breed all the tetras we want !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Thanks Keef, I'm going into info mode and see where i get.  I been checking flavonoid and chemical compounds, wow lots of interesting stuff. When i get my mind around it a little more I post it.
Yo WH i most definitely respect you all, great that you can agree to disagree, we all could use a lot more of that


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser we sure could. What ya smoking Smokingranpa? Im smoking some Gongi Berry. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Before anyone ru s out and starts Messi g with this chemical know this ---If U handle this chemical improperly it WILL cause cancer !--No second chances !-- Do Not Do This !-- I've only cut trail on one 8n Octaploid --Billy Budd says he has one in development but he is selling 5n penta plod seed !-- Only one way to make a 5n and it Requires U use an 8n Octaploid ! --No idea if it is male or female and it doesn't matter !- Grandpa --A reading assignment !!-  "Secrets of the Pink Kush" --


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Just filled the Vape with more Blue Dream, going out on the deck and blow smoke at the neighbors.
Keef I am a long way from that level, just enjoy the learning curve.  Funny how I hated school as a kid, got tossed out of 2 high schools, ended up sending me to trade school, that's how I became an electrician, feel like I got the better deal. So this type of learning is FUN even my mistakes tasted good.......


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Ive only been growing for 3yrs and just summer grows.  My stash is low on varieties got Blue Dream, Nebula, Critical Kush and Berry bomb.  Definitely looking at satori next.  See what I mean about good conversation, I get my seed strains from listening tto what you all are smokin...... Been great so far:vap_smiley:


----------



## WeedHopper

Blue Dream is one of my Favourites. :48:


----------



## yarddog

O man.   Just finished up a dozen Krystal's.    I might be dead in an hour.


----------



## Keef

I'm a long way from there too Grandpa !-- but -- I'm bird dogging some tetras !--They say the are hard to grow, heavy feeders and need lots of water !-- When I get them I'll have to learn to grow all over again !- Hope to breed me some tetras !-- Then it'll be time! - Somebody got to do it !--I scrubbed surgery for 20 years some of those patients  had full blown AIDS-- One slip and I would have had it too !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Found this,
,,Sold by Riot Seeds, Clockwork Orange is a hybrid strain. Described as their 'holy grail plant,' it was bred selectively over a six-year period. The buds of this strain have a bright orange color and possess a very earthy taste. It produces some euphoric cerebral effects, but the high is mostly Indica in nature. Users have reported an extremely powerful yet numbing body high. For this reason, Clockwork Orange is not recommended for anyone with a heart condition.

The strain's cerebral effect can be good for relieving stress, anxiety, and chronic depression. Primarily, Clockwork Orange is prescribed for people living with chronic aches and pain.

Clockwork Orangeís genetics are a mystery. Matt Riot got it as a cut from a guy near Temecula, California, who supposedly told him two things. First, the plant was an experiment with colchicines. Second, it was a mutant from a pack of Alaskan Ice. While neither of these statements are confirmed, the original Riot did have large leaves with a distinctive crinkle pattern.

Seeds from this strain are rare. Riot only sells a specific number each year, causing the demand to remain quite high. It can be grown indoors or out but is not recommended for use with the Sea of Green technique as some of the seeds retain their mutant leaf trait. Clockwork Orange flowers between nine and eleven weeks, and it yields between 100 and 200 grams per square meter (or 1,000 watts


----------



## Keef

Umbra U dog !-- Hang on to it please !--


----------



## Hippie420

Isn't there a bulb of a plant that's rich in natural colchicine? Can't remember which, but it was a fairly well known flower.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Colchicine is a medication most commonly used to treat gout. It is a toxic natural product and secondary metabolite, originally extracted from plants of the genus Colchicum (autumn crocus, Colchicum autumnale, also known as "meadow saffron").
From Wikipedia


----------



## Keef

Hard to clone I bet ?-- Everything works out and I'm able to get and grow these seed !  I'll send U some (4n) pollen for a share of the seed ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

Found this


Propagation -- Colchicine Treatment and Toxicity
 Finding Information
 Growing Environments
 Species Specific Guides
 Propagation
 Soil, Water, and Light  
 Feeding Plants
 Pest and Pest Control
 Other Issues
 What's New

 ICPS Home Page


Introduction:

            Colchicine is a toxic chemical that is often used to induce polyploidy in plants.  Basically, the colchicine prevents the microtubule formation during cell division, thus the chromosomes do not pull apart like they normally do.  The end result is a cell that now has double the number of chromosomes that it would normally have.  If this cell divides again in the future, then the doubled number of chromosomes are passed to the offspring cells.  Plants that have more than the normal two sets of chromosomes are termed &#8220;polyploidy&#8221; in general, although specific names are given to the certain chromosome numbers (e.g. tetraploid or 4N plants have four sets of chromosomes).

            Polyploid plants are generated in an effort to create new plants that have new characteristics.  Sometimes the polyploidy plants are sickly and not viable, but sometimes the polyploid plants have larger leaves and flowers.  Orchid growers will often sell polyploidy plants that are larger or have larger flowers.  Often the polyploid nature of the plant is included in the cultivar name (G. species &#8216;big flower 4N&#8217.  Colchicine is also used to try to make fertile hybrids between species with different numbers of chromosomes.  The use of colchicine to make hybrids is well documented in ICPS cultural section of this web site.

            Unfortunately, colchicine is very toxic and hazardous to handle.  It is acutely toxic and has been responsible for many accidental poisonings by people or pets consuming the &#8220;autumn crocus&#8221; (Colchicum sp.) that are sometimes used in gardens.  In addition to its acute toxicity, it also causes chromosomal defects.  Overall, this chemical in it pure form is best handled in a chemistry lab with a fume hood with gloves and other personal protective equipment.  Once it is dissolved and diluted into water, it can be handled outside the fume hoods but gloves are still a necessity since the chemical may be adsorbed through the skin.  A more comprehensive review of colchicine toxicity can be found in the cultural of this web site .

The objective of this project was to assess what concentrations of colchicine are necessary to have biological effects on different carnivorous plant species.  Seeds of different CP species were obtained from the seed bank and divided into different treatments.  For all species, there was a &#8220;control group&#8221; and a 500 ppm colchicine treatment group.  Some species with abundant seed availability had additional treatment concentrations.  The number of germinations were then counted after it was clear the control group no longer had any new germinations, which was two months for most species.  The goal is to create tetraploid plants with different characteristics, but the confirmation of polyploidy requires chromosome counting, which is beyond the scope of this project.

Methods:

            Seeds from 5 different genera were obtained from the ICPS seed bank.  The seed from each species was homogenized to prevent inter-packet variation.  The seed was counted into equal number of seeds for each treatment.  For each treatment, the seed was divided into three equal portions which were treated separately.  The one exception was the Dionaea seed where each treatment was dosed together.

            The dosing procedure involved creating a concentrated colchicine solution by adding 0.51 g of colchicine into 100 mL of purified (HPLC-grade) water.  This created a &#8220;stock&#8221; solution of 5100 ppm colchicine by weight.  For each treatment, the stock solution was diluted to achieve the desired concentration of colchicine.  For example, the 510 ppm solution involved diluting 1 mL of the stock solution by adding 9 mL of purified water in a test tube.  The control group just had 10 mL of pure water added to it.  The seeds were added to the test tubes and they were allowed to soak in the solution for 96 hour.  The test tubes were wrapped in aluminum foil to protect the solutions from light since colchicine breaks down in light.  They were stored at room temperature for the 96 hours.  The solutions were shaken each day to make sure that the seeds were in contact with the solution since many of the seeds initially floated on the solution.  The Sarracenia seed were stratified in a refrigerator for 4 weeks before being dosed with colchicine.

            The seeds were planted into 4&#8221; (~10 cm) square pots that were filled with a mixture of 50 sand and 50% peat (&#8220;CP mix&#8221 except for the Darlingtonia that were planted on pure sphagnum.  The pots were individually placed in plastic bags and then the solution with seeds in it was poured into the pots as to avoid coming in contact with the toxic solution.  The test tubes were rinsed with clean water and poured into the pots to wash out any remaining seeds into the pots.  The plastic bags were sealed and the pots were placed in a greenhouse or sunny windowsill for germination. 

            The seed germination was monitored weekly.  Once the number of new germinations in the control group ceased, then a final count of the number of seedlings was conducted.  The germination counts did include plants that were probably not viable in the long run.  These stunted seedlings were noted.  For example, Figure 1 shows the normal and stunted seedlings for Byblis liniflora.  Any seedling that died before the final count was not counted as a &#8220;germination&#8221;.  The pots were counted twice and the two counts were averaged to get the final number of seedlings.  The Darlingtonia pots were the exception in that they were scored the following spring about 6 months after germination.  The Darlingtonia score does not include plants that died within the 6 month period.


Figure 1.  Panel A shows the control Byblis liniflora plants 9 days after planting.  Panel B shows the 510 ppm colchicine treated group, which are clearly stunted by the treatment.  None of the plants picture here were viable.

Results:

            The results from the colchicine treatment indicates that there is a high degree of inter-genera susceptibility to colchicine as applied in this dosing experiment (Table 1).  None of the Drosera species showed any visible effect from the colchicine; the germination was comparable to the control group and the seedlings looked normal.  These plants, due to their short life cycle, were monitored until some of the plants started blooming.  Almost none of the plants looked different from &#8220;normal&#8221; plants of the same species except that a few of the D. capensis looked a little more washed-out in terms of color, but this is qualitative at best.  Two of the D. binata plants looked larger than the control, so they were isolated and they will be evaluated for differences in growth rate.  If these plants seem to be larger in the long run, then chromosome counts will be conducted on them to verify if polyploidy were generated.

            On the other extreme, Byblis liniflora showed a very high degree of susceptibility to colchicine.  The germination and survival rate among seedlings was very low in the treated group.  Furthermore, the seedlings were clearly stunted and most were not viable (Figure 1). Some of the colchicine seedlings developed a few stunted leaves but then died.  These plants were probably polyploid, but the lack of plant viability prevented testing for chromosome counts. Any future attempts at making polyploid Byblis liniflora will need to use lower concentrations of colchicine.

            The Sarracenia leucophylla showed no observable effect from the colchicine treatment.  The treated group had effectively the same germination rate as the controls and the seedlings appeared to be normal.  Future experiments to induce polyploidy will need to use higher concentrations of colchicine.

            The Darlingtonia seedlings germinated and where then scored in the following spring approximately 6 months after germination, thus these scores represent both germination as early survival.  The data suggests that colchicine may have reduced the germination/seedling viability, but the rather small sample set (57 control seeds and 57 treated seeds) makes any comparison rather tenuous.

            Lastly, the Dionaea showed an effect from the colchicine treatment, but not as dramatic as the Byblis.  The germination rate of both of the treated groups was lower than the control group by almost a factor of two.  The higher colchicine treatment also started to generate clearly stunted plantlets that were comparable to the Byblis plantlets.  It would appear that 5100 ppm colchicine would be a good dosing concentration for future experiments since germination was still reasonable (albeit ½ of normal) and some of the plants were clearly affected.  Whether any of these plants will develop into anything of cultural interest remains to be seen.  If any of the plants are visibly different, then they will be tested for polyploidy.

            The ultimate objective of this experiment is to generate polyploid plants with desirable characteristics.  Since chromosome counts require considerable effort, only plants that appear to be different will be tested in the future.  The long development times for some species (e.g. Sarracenia, Dionaea) means that some species may take considerable time to show effects.  Although some plants in this test were abnormal (Byblis, Dionaea, Drosera), none of them have been confirmed as polypoid and abnormal Byblis were not viable.  Until some of the plants are confirmed as polyploid, the results of this experiment are best used as a &#8220;range-finding&#8221; experiment that determines what concentrations of colchicine are needed to produce effects without causing excessive seedling mortality.  Byblis needed dosing concentrations below 500 ppm while Darlingtonia and Dionaea produce biological effects at 500 ppm dosing concentration.  Drosera and Sarracinea require dosing concentrations of greater than 1000 ppm or a longer dosing exposure time.

            Additional experiments may be conducted in the future to add more species to the colchicine susceptibility table and to generate new plants with different characteristics (hopefully positive!).  If such experiments are conducted in the same fashion again, they will be added to the table presented here.



Table 1. Germination success (%) for several species of carnivorous plants exposed to different concentrations of colchicine (in ppm) for 96 hours.  The number of seeds per each treatment group is given after the species name.

Species (number of seeds in each treatment)      	Germination success (%) by
colchicine concentration in ppm
 	0 (control)	102	510	2550	5100
Byblis liniflora (n = 150)

20.6

---

1.3 a

---

---













Darlingtonia californica (n = 57)

33.3 (b)



17.5 b

















Dionaea muscipula (n = 96)

38.5

---

22.3

---

18.2 (a)













Drosera binata (n = 150)

35.3

---

34.7

---

---

Drosera capensis &#8216;red&#8217; (n = 300)

67.5

74.0

69.7

65.0

---

Drosera filiformis &#8220;Florida red&#8221; (n = 150)

54.0

---

50.0

---

---













Sarracinea leucophylla (n = 150)

48.7

---

50

---

---

(a) some germinating seedlings were clearly stunted and were not viable.
(b) The seedling success was scored in the following spring approximately 6 months after germination.



Thomas Cahill
Arizona State University


----------



## Keef

Hippie I've seen rumours ChemDawg was once a tetra !-- If not --why not ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Isn't there a bulb of a plant that's rich in natural colchicine? Can't remember which, but it was a fairly well known flower.


Scientific Name(s): Colchicum autumnale L. Other species used medicinally have included Colchicum speciosum Steven and Bulbocodium vernum L. Ker-Gawl. Family: Liliaceae (lilies)

Common Name(s): Crocus , autumn crocus , fall crocus , meadow saffron , mysteria , naked lady , vellorita , wonder bulb

Uses

The plant and its extracts are used to treat gout and related inflammatory disorders. Autumn crocus may ameliorate hepatitis and cirrhosis, and may have potential in chemotherapeutic regimens. However, no clinical trials are available to support the use of autumn crocus for any indication.

OR

  Dried corms of the meadow saffron, Colchicum autumnale, are the source of colchicum.  It is a perennial tulip like herb of Europe and Northern Africa.  It possesses an alkaloid, colchicine, which is used in the treatment of arthritis and gout.  Fresh roots seeds are also used to some extent.  Colchicine has the ability to double the chromosomes in genetics studies.


----------



## Hippie420

Finally got a laugh outta the Old Hen. Gave her a hug, told her to get her going to town clothes on, and said we're going to the bar. She laughed, coughed, and finally choked out a "yeah, right."

She tried earlier to pull off a bit of bravado. Claimed she had to hit Murder City to pick up an order that was in. I told her she was nutz. She made it eight miles before she got too dizzy and decided that maybe the cold was a bit tougher than she is. Turned around, made it back to the ranch, hit the couch and stayed planted for a few hours.

My liver is never going to forgive me, but I'm skipping the bar, too. Think I might try a couple 'o tokes of bubble in a few. What's it gonna do, make me cough?


----------



## Hippie420

Hopper. I remember as a kid I ran across some big pharma colchicine that a buddy's uncle had prescribed for gout. Never got around to doing anything with 'em, and kinda glad I didn't. The stuff I grow kicks the crap outta me just fine.


----------



## WeedHopper

Know thats right my friend. I got some Purple Mango that kicks my butt just fine


----------



## Kraven

Well me and the wife woke up with some sorta ugly grunge, sinus and eyes burn, coughing and fever....yuk. Hippie glad your better, way to much politics for my reading.....second day in a row I have seen this, hope it does not become a trend.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope yas gets to feeling better,,freaken weather change can kick that butt.,,as for the other,,,
Had forgot all about it and moved on. Now back to my western and a bowl.
Besides ,,,that was sooo long ago. Had to go back 24 post to find it. KEEF DID IT...Lol


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, if it's the same crap going around here, you'll be wearing it for at least a week. Sucks big time.

Looking forward to sundown and some bubble.

Hey, if'n we stay away from the verboten subjects, maybe Rose'll come back. She's always good for a giggle or two. Hope those fruit pickers didn't get her.


----------



## Keef

That was my bad !--Wife says I'm an instant gator or something like that !


----------



## mrcane

Hey all Great morning workout....  The sun is shining bright & I'm going to roll one up,
    Join Me....:48:


----------



## RubyRed

Bunch of OLD farts in here..:rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Geezzz Umbra, that car, what are you going to do with it now? Is it worth dropping a new eng. in it?


----------



## yarddog

I hate that umbra.   I see so much shoddy work. Mechanical work is not your grease monkey job anymore.   It takes thousands of dollars in tools for a tech to have what he needs.   I am all too aware of that, my friend.  
Sorry guys and gals for the political detour.   I'm the main suspect.   It wasn't me, it was the one armed man!!!


----------



## Keef

I'm in Cane !-- What up Dog !


----------



## mrcane

NO, I wouldn't give the guy anything,sounds like he didn't have much of a clue. Will the insurance co. total it now? Time to shop for a new rig...


----------



## mrcane

Man.. good Buzzz... to nice out, gotta get some....


----------



## WeedHopper

Check this place out Umbra. Im about to drop another engine 8.1 in my truck and they are where i will be getting my engine. This one i will be getting has 75,000 on it for 1750.00. Has a 3yr warranty,Parts and Labor.
http://www.gotengines.com/?trkadz=1


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah to me thats just broken in and ready to rock. By the way you can talk them down,,,They started at 1950 and dropped to 1750.00 I did a lot of research on them and they seem to be one of the best on the net.


----------



## WeedHopper

To me there is a difference in a Technician and a Mechanic. Techs are all book and class savvy and don't give a crap,,,mechanics are bad *** engine doctors who love their jobs.


----------



## mrcane

Well got my asparagus bed cut down..Just love it in the spring, we eat it till were sick of it..and it just keep on coming..


----------



## Hippie420

Ya know, I love technology. Reliability has been improved quite a bit since I first started driving, but sometimes I think they've taken it too far. Used to be, if it was getting spark and fuel, it would run. Now there's so much crap under the hood it takes a college boy to figure out what it all is, and HE better stay current.
Maybe it's time for a new People's Car? My brother takes frequent trips to Ireland and Scotland for his work. He claims most all the cars over there get our equivalent of sixty miles to the gallon, don't have very many bells and whistles, are three cylinder diesels, have manual transmissions, and are built bullet proof.

I remember my first brand new buggy. It was a '73 Chevy pickup. Had a thermostat take a crap at 40k. Bought one for eight bucks, popped the hood, climbed inside with my butt on the fender and my legs dangling inside, popped two bolts off the gooseneck, pealed off the old gasket, pulled the old thermostat and stuffed in the new one, pulled the dip stick and smeared some oil on the new gasket, slapped it back together and it was a done deal. Total time less than fifteen minutes. Have one go bad now a days and see how many scheckles you'll be laying out.


----------



## mrcane

Now a days you have to be both Mech.& Tech. Use to be we could all work on cars.
  Ya Hippie  all this new **** has gone way to far..Just want a rig without all the fluff.... That's it, the New Peoples car!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with ya Hippie. I use to build all my engines and do all my work,,,now its getting more and more difficult with all the BULLSHIT they have added to screw you.


----------



## Hippie420

You hit it right on the head, Hopper. I think they do it on purpose sometimes. I've got a friend that works on classic cars mostly, but his shop does it all. He was telling me that there were a few particular years of Ford Mustangs that cost $1100 just to change the spark plugs in! You had to basically pull the whole damn engine to get to 'em. They figured out a way to do it without all the fanfare, but you had to drill access holes through the inner fenders and plug 'em afterward. Bet some pencil pushing techie got a hell of a bonus at the factory for figuring out that little design wet dream.


----------



## Keef

I don't wanna work on engines!--I mostly stand on it way past red line !-- They build an engine I can't blow up --Now that would impress me !


----------



## Keef

Make them telephones look like a picket fence !


----------



## WeedHopper

I use to work (yrs ago) for a Chrysler Dealership as a Service Writer. Its all about the Book Hours and money. They could give a **** about you are your car. I quit and started my own Business,,,best move I ever made. I hated telling ppl the ridiculous amount of money it was going to cost them to repair thier car. Ive seen 2 dollar parts that took 10 miniutes to install ,,,cost over a 150.00.


----------



## Hippie420

Holy crap! Just took my first hit of bubble in five days. Don't know if its the time or the coughing fit I went into, but I'm HIGH!


----------



## mrcane

Hold on Bro...I'ma commin.....


----------



## WeedHopper

I cant get pass this page. Whatttttt


----------



## mrcane

Don't ya just love those hits, Just sit down & blast off %^#*)&% Like Hold On...


----------



## Hippie420

Ain't gonna need too many more 'o them. Hope the kid from the pizza joint gets here soon......


----------



## Keef

If a 2n can do this just how potent would a 6n be ?--


----------



## Keef

Fact is it will be hard enough to grow 4n-- The only reason to make an 8n would be so U can use it to make the 6n --It be the money shot !--Not so much to produce smoke but to breed to 2n varieties producing a 4n  from the variety of your choice in a single breeding !-- We gotta cut that finish ti.e down though !


----------



## yarddog

To replace the turbos on a 6.4 l powerstroke ford book tells you to remove the cab.   Yup.  The whole cab.  You can lift the cab partially and get it done.   But most diesel pick ups you got to remove the cab to replace an engine.    And the whole $110 an hour.  They got to pay a mechanic $18 and up.  I've invested over $8,000 I'm tools so far and I have half of what I would need to be completly self sufficient with tools.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> The history of Clockwork Orange is just about as much of an enigma as the plant itself. Originally held by a breeder and Grower up in the hills outside of Temecula, CA, the cut was passed onto owner of Riot Seeds, Matthew Riot. The original owner, we'll call him Crazy Doug, had said both that the plant was created during a colchicine experiment and that it was just a plain mutant from a pack of Greenhouse Seeds Alaskan Ice. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle of the two. Now ALaskan Ice from greenhouse Seeds is listed as being a White Widow x Haze, but as we've all come to learn, ever since Shantibaba left Greenhouse Seeds, their business practices are less than honourable. So the real genetics may never be know, but what we do know is that it is neither a White Widow, nor a Pure Haze plant, though it may have Haze somewhere in its genesis. There have been suggestions that it may be a G13 x Black Widow hybrid, but it doesn't quite fit either. The smell of the clone only mother is very hard to describe much more than earthy, however it's very easy to spot in a field of bud because of its leaf mutation, often displaying twisty leaves during the vegetative to the mid bloom part of its life cycle. It also has leaves that are abnormally large, often getting to over 2 feet in length indoors, thus making it not very useful in a SOG setting. If grown correctly and given ample space this plant can out-yield some of the biggest yielders in cannabis history, even though it likes to stay in a single column. The medical relevance of this plant has been pointed out time and time again by San Diego patients who are constantly requesting this plant, and as documented in High Times in their THMQ , they are sometimes willing to pay upwards of $550 an ounce for bud from this clone only cut. VERY FEW people hold this cut, making it one of California's most rare and prized cutting, but several have tasted it and want more! It finishes flowering at right about 10-10.5 Weeks.



CWO was an old Anza/Idyllwild cut if im not mistaken? i wanna say around 93 i was seeing it


----------



## Keef

So Lyfespan tell me of other tetra or 4n plants you've come across over the years ?--I just know the science !--I've read and understand the science !-- O.K. !--I can do this with my hands tied behind my back !---but destroying 997 + seed out of a thousand tetra seed --and using maybe several thousand !--This can't be done lightly!-- Plan is when I make an 8n Octaploid --I'm gonna blame it on somebody else ! Maybe Rose or Hippie !


----------



## Keef

I'm just not confident enough in my farming skills to even make my own tetra yet !


----------



## yarddog

I'm clocking out for the day


----------



## Rosebud

The OP requested it a few days ago Umbra.  Ness, the op is the original poster of this thread or in this case Keef.

Hi guys. Smoking some pot tonight. Hung out with some fun pot smoking ladies today from out of town. fun day.. Had some good thai food, smoked some more pot, ate chocolate covered marshmallows that had caramel in the middle...oh my.

Nes, i am sorry i get used to talking in short cuts. Yes, the guys told you what i meant. I meant for you to send me your address ( addy) so I could send you a pipe for christmas. The offer is still good.

Umbra and all, my sister hit two deer a couple of nights ago going 60 mph. Killed one and one went over the roof of the car. She drove her car home and now has been towed to the garage... She went in and told her grand kids that granny ran over two reindeer.  He story scared me to death, she could have died. She doesn't have the estimate on the Camry. She is 70 years old for heavens sake.


----------



## Keef

Evening Rose !--I have trouble even spelling Curmudgenland --Did I spell it right !--Look guys that was a carry over from another place!-- This is NOT that O.F.C. and we needed our own name !-- I had thought just O.F.C. but Home of the O.F.C. works !-- I hope this doesn't offend anyone !--Wanna vote ?-- After all U are the O.F.C.  !


----------



## yarddog

It's fine with me.   Who came up with that name anyway?  That's an odd name to just invent.   I don't even know how to say it.


----------



## Hippie420

It's tradition carried over from the original site Keef got us booted from (twice). I liked the old title better, but could honestly give a rats *** about the change. The only originals left are Keef, Bozzo, and me, and Bozzo seems to be MIA lately. Hope he's OK and just trying to fill the freezer before playing snow bird.

I like it here. Very little attitude, and what arises just as quickly dissipates.


----------



## Keef

It's from a Dadums cartoon Dog !--  Working together we can go much farther than any of us could go alone !--- People been smoking and breeding weed for over 5,000 yrs. --There has never been a group like us !-- None of U would be no where near enough for us to be competitors when prohibition ends !-- Some of U already know I freely share my genetics !-- At any time --The jack boots of the Po-Po could stomp everything in my grow room !--Only way I can make sure it isn't lost is to give it away to the O.F.C. and trust that if something like that happens--My peeps at the O.F.C. can preserve it so it won't be lost !- This is gonna get very important one day soon !-- I might have a priceless plant to share !  If something were to happen to the grow I ask that U hook me up with a cut when I get out of jail !


----------



## Hippie420

Origin of CURMUDGEON

origin unknown
First Known Use: 1568 (So much for your cartoon theory, Cuz)


Related to CURMUDGEON

Synonymsbear, bellyacher, complainer, crab, crank, croaker, crosspatch, grouch, fusser, griper, grouser, growler, grumbler, grump, murmurer, mutterer, sourpuss, whiner


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> I resemble that remark


 Me too, on many days. When the thread gets changed to  Keef's Playhouse, I know where the door is.


----------



## mrcane

Morning  Grandpa....  First Burn :48:


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Morning Mr C going to put an egg over my orange cranberry sq. That blue dream infusion should get me moving.
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Rosebud

Good middle of the night. You are up early mrcane. I woke up a couple of hours ago.. stuff on my mind.. nap later. 

Keef, tell me if you want the "home of " taken off.  Andy Rooney was a curmudgeon. I liked him. In fact i kinda like old grumpy men.. I always enjoyed them when i was working. No airs you know. what ya see is what you get.
Hippie, i am glad you like it here, we like having all ya all here.


----------



## mrcane

Yes Rose, This is about the norm for me..  "Monkey Mind" kicks in..Nothing wrong with a good nap later...


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaa,,,,hot coffee and a bowl.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC...yuk has got me in a hold this am, feel like ****. Umbra you have never said anything that even came close to offending me, I just meant to say you all might not want to hear my liberal views, and being in a forum where we cannot fully express our views left me feeling kinkled up... I and and a few other bled / died for those rights people like to toss around, and if we are going to have discussion I want to be able to fully participate. I get sick of the knee jerk reactions that Americans have because they are very biased, and based on....see my blood pressure is going up...so i will say this, it's nice to have a place that is away from the world that we can all talk about something we have a passion for and our opinions will only serve to help the fellow grower....end of rant, headed back to bed....yuk is gonna kill me it seems


----------



## yooper420

Curmudgeonland. That was my name for the residential section of the OFC on the other site when I was doing the official greeting of the new members. Curmudgeonland will always live in the hearts of the original OFC members.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, First the Hippie,now you,sure hope this isn't spreading through the O.F.C.Hopefully you get feeling better soon....


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Good morning OFC...yuk has got me in a hold this am, feel like ****. Umbra you have never said anything that even came close to offending me, I just meant to say you all might not want to hear my liberal views, and being in a forum where we cannot fully express our views left me feeling kinkled up... I and and a few other bled / died for those rights people like to toss around, and if we are going to have discussion I want to be able to fully participate. I get sick of the knee jerk reactions that Americans have because they are very biased, and based on....see my blood pressure is going up...so i will say this, it's nice to have a place that is away from the world that we can all talk about something we have a passion for and our opinions will only serve to help the fellow grower....end of rant, headed back to bed....yuk is gonna kill me it seems


  Smoke a Bowl Bro.....:rofl:

On a serious side,,sure hope yas gets to feeling better. I just got rid of the crap myself a little over a week ago.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--Ugh !-- Dragging !-- Having some pressure in the face !--Hope I don't that cap !-Finish my coffee and take the edge off!--I got a couple wires to run !--Tell me again which one of these wires can kill me ?


----------



## Rosebud

Hey OFC, Keef, you better? Don't wire if your in so much pain please.  Yooper, nice to see ya.  Hey Umbra, Rick simpson says mix as many varieties as you can get to make RSO.. I see you are doing that already... I may join you.


----------



## lyfespan

morning fellas and Rose, i thought it was just me the other day while looking for this thread, but now the connection has been made. the name was gone.

trimming the last of a batch of Ultrabrties(kromes whiteXchem08), getting ready to do some chopping tonight for the christmas batch, black domina, panda berries, grape inferno, 
 blue dream, onycdXstardawg, banana creme, and mantis OG.

well apparently we have a complete ups lock down over here now after some bomb threats


----------



## ness

Hello OFC got my coffee and a bowl.  Ready go:bong2:  hey, Rose, I sure am touched for your offer.  Thank You.  I have order me a Glass Sherlock Hand pipe Green and color Marbles.  I always want a Sherlock pipe, now. I am getting one.  Meant to go some roller pappers, I forgot.  Let's smoke:48:


----------



## ness

time to watch Football, all OFC have a beautiful day


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you are getting your pipe nes. It sounds like it is really pretty. I hope you love it, I bet you will.

Lyfespan, you sure have a great assortment. What is your current favorite strain?
where are you that there is a bomb scare. It is scary out there.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, hello all! Took me a while to catch up to you chatty Cathys, but I made it! Skipped some of that polyploid & colchicine stuff-- whatever! Will it take me there or not? Poor Umbra! I used to have the worst luck with cars, so I really feel for you. I spent a tortuous week sitting in new job orientation classes from 8 to 5. Got one more day on Monday. And, Kraven, I'm going to work for a Christus facility-- Catholic run. I felt like I was at church! They even tried to anoint my hands, but I declined.  I was a little afraid that lightning might strike me! We took some kind of pledge & they told us that we are now ministers. So, if y'all want you can call me the Reverend D.D. ha! Now that's funny! Bout as funny as being accused of being the Po Po when I first joined the OFC. Anyways..... that White Widow has loosened my tongue again.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Glad you are getting your pipe nes. It sounds like it is really pretty. I hope you love it, I bet you will.
> 
> Lyfespan, you sure have a great assortment. What is your current favorite strain?
> where are you that there is a bomb scare. It is scary out there.



yes I keep a good assortment, right now im liking the ultrabrite for power, blueberry skunk for flavor and chilling, pandaberries for zoning out and relaxing

i live in san bernardino  Rose, armpit of socal


----------



## Keef

What Up O.F.C. !--The will is strong but the body let me down !---Face is kinda locked up and the left arm won't work right !--So I been in bed !-- Hey guys I didn 't ask Rose to change the name of the thread without a reason !-- I'm going back to bed catch up later !


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> And, Kraven, I'm going to work for a Christus facility-- Catholic run. I felt like I was at church! They even tried to anoint my hands, but I declined.  I was a little afraid that lightning might strike me! We took some kind of pledge & they told us that we are now ministers.




Hahahahaha the last "Christian place I worked turned out the the worst HELL hole I have ever endured, I will live in a box and eat cats before working in another "Christian" facility.....I sure hope you have a much better experience. Orientation is the worst aint it!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> What Up O.F.C. !--The will is strong but the body let me down !---Face is kinda locked up and the left arm won't work right !--So I been in bed !-- Hey guys I didn 't ask Rose to change the name of the thread without a reason !-- I'm going back to bed catch up later !


 You might want to come up with some swamp rat voodoo quick, Cuz. Changing the name of a hollowed group after 700 friggin' pages might be bad juju.


----------



## Rosebud

That must be pretty rough living there during this sad time lyfespan. I am still in shock. Horrifying. 

Hippie, we don't want no bad mojo.  

Reverend DD? hmmm  I think it fits, you must be a angel already married to keef.. so you got it baby.

Kraven, you won't eat cats you love cats. And not on the menu i presumed.  Sorry you are sick. I hope you get better soon.  Stress is a killer.  So are office meetings.
mr cane, we're getting snow in the mountains i think..woohoo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Reverand DD and Kraven the Cat Eater,,,,now I know im high. :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Rose Looks like the snow level is about 3500ft  Nice. Bring it on.
   Headed to Seattle to Xmas party tomorrow night ,spending the night, so should be a kick.. Glad I have no pass to go over anymo...


----------



## Rosebud

I just checked the pass cam, it is snowing heavy up there.. This happened last year though and then it never snowed again.. i hope this is back to a normal year.. My yard looked bad last year.  My pot plants, they looked good.


----------



## Hippie420

High or in the Twilight Zone.

Don't be so sure you haven't eaten cat, Rose. You like Thai food, right?

Had a kid I went to school with that came back from the navy a full blown junkie. He shared his new found habit with his two brothers. Welfare and food stamps would keep them alive, but if they wanted junk, they had to steal, rob or hustle. For two years they ran a trap line in the city. They'd use the cheap little mink traps and catch all the cats in the area. The aboriginals finally figured out just what the "Russian Rabbits" really were and wouldn't buy a rabbit that didn't have one foot still attached.


----------



## mrcane

How did I let 420 slip bye..better late than never....:48:
   Hippie, Cat,Monkey,Neutra, If you have traveled and eaten from street vendors, Who knows what you have eaten,...Me been out drunk in ports around the world :confused2:


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> That must be pretty rough living there during this sad time lyfespan. I am still in shock. Horrifying.
> 
> Hippie, we don't want no bad mojo.
> 
> Reverend DD? hmmm  I think it fits, you must be a angel already married to keef.. so you got it baby.
> 
> Kraven, you won't eat cats you love cats. And not on the menu i presumed.  Sorry you are sick. I hope you get better soon.  Stress is a killer.  So are office meetings.
> mr cane, we're getting snow in the mountains i think..woohoo.



it is what it is you know Rose, i just cant wait to have enough to get out of this area. boy dont i sound like a 40 stripper, one day, HAHAHAHA


----------



## Keef

Trying to get back up before I end up getting blessed or something !-- Kraven -Hippie ya 'll take care of U and yours !--That nasty stuff can killed U !--At least I been here  before !-I'll get back up !---I'm hard to kill !--


----------



## Kraven

Here is pic of my bud....the question is who will eat who....lol


----------



## mrcane

Here's our Merry...Never use to like cats, my wife trains them like dogs, so they kinda listen to ya. 

View attachment 2015-07-13 16.30.47.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

View attachment IMG_0733.jpg

big BooBoo. He came to me skin and bones almost dead begging for help. i nursed him from 5 pounds back to 15, one of 2 male i have. long story short i have these 2 due to the local shelters practice of catching strays torturing them(pierre came back with half an ear missing and his head split open) fixing them and them tossing them back into the neighborhoods. BooBoo is a great cat only wants love, always stays on the ground or his chair. and like Mrcanes wife all my cats are trained, they even wipe their feet before coming in the house.


----------



## Keef

Nice ---------Cats !  58 tonight 72 and sunny tommorrow !----I got a question  -- I got some Papaya and other seed coming ---The question be --- Happy Frog or Fox Farm OF ?


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, I think one of mine could be related to yours.  View attachment 232385
View attachment 232386


----------



## Hippie420

I like cats and their attitudes. You call a dog and they come. You call a cat and they'll take your number and get back to ya.


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful kittys you guys. We had one of those all gray.. russian blue kind. Big lumax, loved him. When Charles Phillip comes home I will take a pic of him.  Nice cats.


----------



## mrcane

Keef, Never used ether of them but if i was to choose between the two I would go with the H.F. & mix it with something like Promix...
  I'm trying  Roots Org. 707 mixed with Sunshine mix with the Papaya I got going ....

  Keef Might want to take a peek at this...[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UotxobhyOvQ[/ame].


----------



## Keef

Thanks Cane !--Keef learning to be a dirt farmer !-- Seems we go full circle !--She want Papaya and Bubblicious so that's  what she'll get !--


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Nice ---------Cats !  58 tonight 72 and sunny tommorrow !----I got a question  -- I got some Papaya and other seed coming ---The question be --- Happy Frog or Fox Farm OF ?



happy frog for seeds OF is way too hot


----------



## Keef

That's  what I wanted to hear Lyfespan !-- Just what I needed was to know !


----------



## Hippie420

I think I'm addicted to menthol. Every time I go for more than five minutes without a cough drop, I go into a hack attack.


----------



## lyfespan

Hippie420 said:


> I think I'm addicted to menthol. Every time I go for more than five minutes without a cough drop, I go into a hack attack.



try pineapple juice, its a natural cough relief


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Keef, I use a "seed starter" that doesn't have any nutes in it to start seeds.. With ffof happy frog has nutes for about three weeks. FFOF has them to last 6 weeks. Something like this:http://www.gardeners.com/buy/germin...&kwid=3547564065x6935376325x114485005&start=1  We don't want anything with a "wetting agent" or nutrients.

Hippie, i am telling you elderberry for the lungs.. Or musenex to thin the gunk.. Hope you feel better soon.

Good morning OFC!


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Having my coffee.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning WH... I haven't smoked yet, is it too early for you?


----------



## mrcane

Morning W.H.,Rose & The O.F.C.  Got my tea time for a hit  :48:


----------



## umbra

yeah I'm up as well...I be smoking and coffee


----------



## mrcane

Just peeked in at the kids,,,,,
    Four outa five up  Only 6 days old 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Aren't they cute.  Does papaya come regular seeds? And are those or are they feminized?

I sure enjoy papaya. I should mix it with the LA and see what happens... Ok, tonight I will do that. i got a new pipe since nes wouldn't let me get her one. It is a fumo pipe. Very cool. However, now i need a nap.  What am i doing smoking hash at 6 am?


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Aren't they cute.  Does papaya come regular seeds? And are those or are they feminized? I believe that they do come as reg. seed also...
> 
> I sure enjoy papaya. I should mix it with the LA and see what happens... Ok, tonight I will do that. i got a new pipe since nes wouldn't let me get her one. It is a fumo pipe. Very cool. However, now i need a nap.  What am i doing smoking hash at 6 am?



  Rose they are Fem, seeds  Four outa five up, will see on the females...
     By the way, on that thread I got going, Second grow papaya, should that be in Grow Journals? If so you sure could move it,,, I am trying to Journal the grow.. If my camera will cooperate with me. Time for a new one I know..Option overload out there.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning WH... I haven't smoked yet, is it too early for you?


 Yeah it was to early for smoke this morning. Just wasnt in the mood.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Thanks Rose !--The Papaya I got coming are regular seed!--So are the others!-- Should be here next week I think !


----------



## mrcane

Keef who you order your seeds from? Mine came from Nirvana, they were only about two weeks ...I think they had Reg seed?  I love wake & bake :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I got all females out of the two I planted that were feminized seeds, i just didn't think they were as hardy as regs. I may have to get some reg seeds if my re-veg doesn't work out. But on that note, i have never grown anything except papaya from nirvana that i really loved.  The seeds i have had from there seemed white and not big.


----------



## mrcane

Rose,The seeds were on the white side,small and just not all that healthy looking.. Four outa five did pop though.. Think Mrs C is going to be up for a cloning station..this seed stuff.. Is Slow..  I Know Patience....


----------



## Keef

Ordered from Nirvana Cane !--I better get my stuff together !--Time for me to round up some caps or something !--Had a rough day yesterday and last night !-- Getting a bad attitude --Makes me want fight !--Maybe I shod just go shoot something --Maybe make me feel better ! I need a break !


----------



## mrcane

Take it slow Keef... Smoke something Happy...


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I use a seed starter and then transfer into happy frog when they start getting hungry.  My last seed, I was out of  the frog.  Mixed in o.f. and seed starter.   Worked ok.   I add about 40-60% perlite into my soil also.   
Im about to start my next run in a day or so, with happy frog.   
I will be swapping over to a different soil medium after that.   Going to the dark side!!(syn nutes)


----------



## mrcane

Rose Thanks for the move,,,


----------



## Keef

Germinating Umbra's Bunch was a fiasco and I still got what I wanted !--I germed them under wet paper towels and transfered sprouts to a bag of potting soil I had . -- When they still had those first 2 proto leaves I was the root off and put them in aero !--killed a couple handling them when they were so delicate !- I got Trips and a fine female !--I still got 2 from those mixed mom's to sex !  So now I got seed from Trips on my Widow and seed from Trips bred to my T.E. !--


----------



## mrcane

I haven't germinated that many MJ seeds,but I have germinated lots of seed. I would usually just soak bean seeds,, soaking the MJ seeds sure made them pop out quick...Seem to perk the seed up some..


----------



## Keef

D.D. can clone anything !--We fought bugs all summer !-- Tried several different formulas until D.D. came up with a formula made from my e-cig nicotine juice --Castille soap in a water base !-- Wiped out the spidermites  and the root aphids had taken up residence in the foam collars !  Regular treatments have wiped them out too !


----------



## Rosebud

Good thing DD is on your side Keef, that seed starter, the way i do it which doesn't mean anything is, I poke holes in the bottom and sides of keg cups then water the heck out of the seed starter and then go back and water it again. It has to be good and wet and wetting peat is not easy. then i let the cups drain, sometimes overnight and then i just lay the seed in sideways and cover... Here is a neat article about seeds that i really like. http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide

So remember i told you guys i made cookies? well it said to let set in fridge for an hour. It has been like 3 days now :~) and they are a huge boulder of oatmeal peanut butter and chocolate. I hope it softens... Told ya i don't bake cookies. It is like HARD. oh well, to be cont.


----------



## mrcane

Rose Been looking at that site they open for sales in Jan. Looks like they have some good seed stock.
 Lots of good reading also....
   Oh good luck with the cookies, were off to the city...


----------



## Rosebud

Have fun!  Tell the emerald city high from me.  We have rain, so you must too. Enjoy. Seahawks scored.


----------



## WeedHopper

Go Vikings...just kiden Rose. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper -U a trouble maker !-- Thanks Rose !--Got some of your seed starting mix ordered !--Hope to have some tetra seed soon and I want to get it right !-- We got to do something about these long finishing sativa dominate tetras !-I'll be see what I can shake loose in a triploid (3n) from a fast finisher!- I'm not looking to breed a variety , just one special plant !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane what was that smoked salmon brine U use ?


----------



## Kraven

Yep the yuk is killin me...up for some meds and baked potato soup...then back to bed.peace


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Kraven, get well. Is it the flu or a horrible cold?


----------



## lyfespan

View attachment IMG_2035.jpg
 had this mutation  pop up a few times





Keef said:


> Hopper -U a trouble maker !-- Thanks Rose !--Got some of your seed starting mix ordered !--Hope to have some tetra seed soon and I want to get it right !-- We got to do something about these long finishing sativa dominate tetras !-I'll be see what I can shake loose in a triploid (3n) from a fast finisher!- I'm not looking to breed a variety , just one special plant !


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> Yep the yuk is killin me...up for some meds and baked potato soup...then back to bed.peace


 Hope you kick it quicker than I have. Seven days and I still feel like crap.


----------



## Keef

Hippie -Kraven ---Ya'll better get well !-- Lyfespan --heard of that mutation but never knew anyone had it happen !-- Trips my little male came out the ground making g 3 leaves at a instead of 2 but the limbs only grew 2 and when I topped him he went back to making 2!--Trying to shake another one like loose!--Be nice to have a lady with 1/3 more bud sites !


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. been busy and got a couple pics, but not as far along as i wanted. i still got to make one nipple and grab a couple parts. oh let's burn a bowl too. i built my filter box big enough to add another fan and filter if needed, but i won't know till i try it. still got to change the inside of the doors to something flat. i got to decide what lights i going to use in the mom and clone area, looking like cfl but i really don't want them. got a area51 rw75 for the flower area and plan to add extra leds to it as well. 

clone area





mom area




flower area




filter box


----------



## yarddog

Way to repurpose a Frigidaire!


----------



## Keef

Make it work Giggy !--That's  what we do !--Solve problems as they happen !-- U got your seed for your start up yet ? --Need some ?-- Green Santa on the way north this week !--He can carry two packages as easy as one !


----------



## giggy

i got plenty for now. got to push for some seeds for green santa's spring run. so far i have found two seeds of ghost train haze, still have three white elephant, got some you (keef) sent that at the moment i can't remember how's they where. got some fem seeds as well to play with, bubba kush 2.0, train wreck, c99, white widow x big bud, sour diesel, northern lights, and some flordia lemons so i hope to find the taste, smell, and buzz i'm looking for.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Way to repurpose a Frigidaire!



been planning this for awhile so i hope it works.


----------



## Rosebud

Looks good to me giggy.  I like the clone area.


----------



## Keef

Either adapt to it or make it adapt to U Giggy !--It'll be hotter or cooler depending on the season !--Put a thermostat in and keep an eye on the temp and humidity  ! I'm setting up my little dirt grow in a corner !--See if I can grow some Papaya and Bubblicious  for D.D. ! --


----------



## Keef

Besides the law we all got our limitations Giggy !--The law didn't stop me yet !-- D.D. say no dirt in the grow room!--I still found a way to grow !--


----------



## giggy

thanks rose.

keef i'm really looking forward to this. i started my first indoor grow in a 2' x 2' box and now i'm back to that size again. thinking about a co2 system as i don't vent to the outside so i have no outside air exchange so to speak.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, I think I figured out what we got. Ever read a book or see a movie called "The Stand" by Steven King?

It's Captain Trips, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Keef

Hippie U still alive ?-- Told U U was too ornery to die !--  Hey those 7.62 was old Chinese bullets they needed to be used before they got too old !--Nobody knew it was me anyway !  I didn't shoot nothing alive !


----------



## yarddog

I read that book once.   Someone coughs, and you was sketched out!!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Don't U just love that first buzz of the day ?  No body cough !  I don't want to be sketched out !--


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest. yes the first buzz is the best buzz.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy , I been keeping an eye on Billy Budd clones and seed out of Canada !--  Someone did thier homework !--Remember when I said that 6n was the money shot for making 4n Tetraploid by breed a 6n to any 2n and the offspring will be 4n!--This guy sells only to registered Canadian growers!--$250 (Canadian dollars) for 25 clones !  I see he now has 6n clones for sales!--Which he touts as the world's most potent medic MJ .--- He has already figured out that it is the male 6n male is the prize !  We systematically destroy our males ! Sure U can breed a 2n male to a 4n but how many males  U gonna have !-- Tricky man would never get off a male 6n because with a male 6n U can breed a room full of assorted 2n girls and make a room full of new 4n tetras !-- Then U can breed them to each other making new tetras or 4n varieties ! Could be things in there that make our best look like ditch weed !-- Umbra !-- This process for turning a male to a female ?-- How difficult is it ?--More 5han one way to skin a cat!---


----------



## WeedHopper

morning folks. Im off probably till after Xmas. I gets really bored,,so watch out.:guitar::farm::bolt:


----------



## Keef

U know I meant turning a female to a male !--They say Dr. David Suzuki  gave us a one Tetraploid ( called U.B.C. Chemo !-- That ain't nothing !--Keef lay hands on a 6n male ----I give as many as U want !


----------



## umbra

Keef there are a few different way to reverse the sex of plants, but colloidal water is 1 of them. youtube has a bunch of videos.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!

Mr Cane, did you get blown away and I am not talking pot? Holy cow it is windy in our state. 50 degrees and RAIN... then comes the WIND... 

Keef, wouldn't you just get the normal ratio of boys at 60/60.... Sounds like a hermy about to happen. I know nothing except i want you to do your thang. Doesn't sound like you are getting anything from canada?

Finally got those cookies made... sheesh.. made some pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting.. I never bake and i try not to eat that stuff.. kinda sick today.. serves me right. I got stuff to do today... join me for a bit of motivation.
Oh, here is our kitty.View attachment Charlie(1)1.jpg


----------



## Hippie420

Good morning, Curmudgeons. Please take a moment today and remember the men that died at Pearl Harbor 74 years ago today.


----------



## yarddog

Thanks hippie, I meant to say that this am.


----------



## Keef

I been to the memorial built there makes it very real !---  It's  O.K. that U don't understand it Rose this is a new territory !---  The plan is to breed tetras -- Oh !- if he won't help me get some breeding stock out of Canada I'll find another way !--- I don't like the idea of messing with that chemical if I don't have to !-- If there is no other way --I 'll breed me a coffee can full of seed from something like my T.E. or Widow and make me a selection of tetraploids!--Then I would have to grow me a coffee can of 4n tetra seed a treat those to produce me a selection of Octaploid (8n) plants !--Then I could breed it to a tetra (4n) and make my own Septaploid  (6n) !--Then bust this whole thing wide open !   Tetra Widow - Tetra T.E.-- Tetra ChemDawg --Tetra Gorilla Glue --U name it !--


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Besides taking weed to the next level there would be a side effect that would please me !-- Deny big pharm exclusive use of the technology !-- They have a genitically marked  variety with a patent !--We have  a 6n Wild One and we out breed them as we always have !--Thier patent is worthless !


----------



## Keef

So I post too much !-- Let me tell how big pharm will use this technology !--They will create an 8n with a genetic marker that can be easily identified!-- All desendant s will carry this maker and U can't use those genetics without permission !-- They will use marked 6n male plants to create new tetra varieties they own !  --- We can't allow them that much control over our plant !!--  Least I can do is tell everyone who will listen how we can beat them !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef what tha hell you smoken?:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper --Smoking what I got !-- Something Monsanto will never own !


----------



## Rosebud

It is raining cats and dogs in the desert...And chickens and cows and goats.

somking some make your jaw hurt c99Xpz.. Getting stuff done.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper --Smoking what I got !-- Something Monsanto will never own !



Ill be right over then Little Brother. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

77 under a Bright sun Rose !--  What up Hopper ?


----------



## yarddog

Dark here.   Not much sunlight this time of year.   I'm just thankful I don't live in Alaska. Dark for 14 months out of the year.  Lol

Smoking a bowl of my Northern lights.  Still harsh, but it will get nothing but better with a cure.


----------



## Keef

Evening Dog !--Where Kraven ?-- Hope he still in the land of the living !


----------



## umbra

cloudy and grey here 61*. Getting rain next couple of days. My car has been held captive till I pay the lousy mechanic, so I paid him $1100 then had it towed to the Honda dealer. He told me I could drive it, but when it showed at the Dealer's it was misfiring so bad, you couldn't park it. He deliberately damaged the computer to spite me, lol. He showed his true colors and his level of integrity.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra folks like that will always be one someone's hit list.   If the crap ever does hit the fan, they will get theirs in the end.  

6 says drying, and already taste better than brick!!   Got me high too!!!!!


----------



## yarddog

Man, I hear an echo in here!!   I'm sold on this homegrown! I hope to be off the brick soon.  Haha


----------



## Keef

Go Dog !--Sorry Umbra !  Did Cane get washed away like Rose !


----------



## umbra

Keef it sucks, flat out. But I'm not going to let it beat me. Sometime obstacles are in the way, and sometimes obstacles are the way to success.


----------



## mrcane

Keek..Just back from Seattle Had A Xmass party in the city last night, now I now why I don't Drink any MO...  Fantastic food & wine & some had weed was had by All @   http://www.steelheaddiner.com[/email]/ ..Was raining by the gallons  but we didn't care.... So Rose,Yep, the weather has been crazy out west here also.... Nice too be home!!! Crazy windy rainy drive!!


----------



## yarddog

I need some delivery food!  We got nothing here.  We got no drive through.  No restaurants.  Even the huddle house didn't make it!!!!     I'm in the sticks!   If you don't cook, ya don't eat!!


----------



## Keef

Yeah Umbra ! This too shall pass !--  Just hang in there !--Nobody loses everytime !--Not even me !


----------



## mrcane

Umbra :aok:
   Keef don't really have a recipe for the brine I just do it..but we can giver hell,, First off, Look for a bag of Morton,  Brown sugar cure,


----------



## Keef

Smoked half a salmon last night !--Used 1/3 cup of sea salt 1/3 cup of brown sugar as a brine !- --My first smoked salmon !--


----------



## Keef

Something wrong with this black line Widow of mine !--I bred her to Trips and once again she produced deformed seed !--There are only 2-3 seed that may be viable !-- The BPU X Blueberry Blast and the T.E. made normal seed !-Second time I've tried to breed her unsuccessfully !


----------



## mrcane

Great Keef, How did the salmon come out??  Morton s makes couple different cures that i use as a start, the brown sugar cure, And a smoke flavor cure. I like A little mix.Just throw in the, spices as you wish,I use box white wine & water. for the liquid in the brine. Just before I put the fish on the smoke I mix up some, brown sugar, some good pepper, some garlic powder, make a paste with "little" water, spread on top and smoke...Lovely...

  Blueberry Blast  Yummmm....


----------



## Kraven

Woot YD is smokin his own homegrown, epic bro. Rose...I just miss you, you always feel like mom to me and I miss that alot these days. Keef..... yo mad scientist *** is gonna shock the world one day...go mahn go. Me I feel like death, the yuk has me....got two shots in the rump today of ABX...I'll be over this by tomorrow night. Took a minute and updated my grow thread.....that o'l slayer is tough...she gonna be good smoke but she is tough....never have I struggled this much with a plant, she is a thoroughbred...and when she is right many say there is non like her in the land......and I will get her figured out! (very finicky)


----------



## Keef

Kraven lives !-- Lots of work ahead and it'll be like looking for a diamond in a fist full of gravel!-- but if U want to keep it a secret don't be publishing papers on it !-- Never thought my Green Grail would be a 6n male !


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> Me I feel like death, the yuk has me....got two shots in the rump today of ABX...I'll be over this by tomorrow night.


 Hope you're right, but I'll bet you're wrong. This is day 8 for me. First day I actually got dressed in a week. Went to the bar to drink one for the Pearl. Got one done and left. Back in bed where I belong.


----------



## Keef

Hippie what's  your temperature ?--- U ain't been craving brains have U ?--Hurry up and get well U Longhaired Leaping Knome !--


----------



## yarddog

Cold this am.   Better get used to it.    I don't see how you all wade through snow all winter.   Mid 30's here and I'm complaining.  
That smoke knocked me on my butt last night.   Mrs Dog liked it too.   Not great on flavor atm, but it works.


----------



## WeedHopper

I can not believe its gonna be in the 80s friday.:huh:


----------



## giggy

morning folks. had my bowl and coffee is almost done. man i need coffee today. yall have a great day, don't know if i'll be on this evening or not trying to finish. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--50/75 today !  Dragging this morning !--Can U get a hangover from getting too high ?--- Cause I was walking on water yesterday !-- Get high and start talking that stuff I barely understand! ---


----------



## yarddog

Idk keef.   I still felt like my Brain was miswired when I woke up.   
Supposed to be in the low 70's this weekend.   Taking the bike to a trail ride this weekend.   That's Georgia for you.   70's in December.  I love it!!


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Got Tea, Where did I leave the weed?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!

Kraven, what is ABX?  Do you guys get pneumonia? Hippie, maybe you should have a chest xray.   Kraven, i have been missing you too. 

So last evening i was minding my own business when driving in the rain and the whole sky lit up with sheet lightening in December....then the thunder. Wow... Rain like i haven't seen here before heavy rain hard rain, might has well been hanging with mr cane.. Going to be 70 here today. WHAT?  Very strange weather.

YD, congrats on your own home grown. When i had my first taste of mine, i had to make up a song about my pot being too good.  I could hum a few bars for ya'll.  Enjoy the fruits of your labor.  
Giggy, don't work too hard.. take a smoke break.

Keef, how the heck are ya today?

Umbra... can you not catch a break on this car? A crooked mechanic is all you need. That makes me mad.

I got some christmas stuff done yesterday and that felt good. Smoking some grind your teeth cindy.... crazy pot.. seriously makes the jaws hurt.. not sure what that is about. but other than that it is fun.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!

Kraven, what is ABX?  Do you guys get pneumonia? Hippie, maybe you should have a chest xray.   Kraven, i have been missing you too. 

So last evening i was minding my own business when driving in the rain and the whole sky lit up with sheet lightening in December....then the thunder. Wow... Rain like i haven't seen here before heavy rain hard rain, might as well been hanging with mr cane.. Going to be 70 here today. WHAT?  Very strange weather.

YD, congrats on your own home grown. When i had my first taste of mine, i had to make up a song about my pot being too good.  I could hum a few bars for ya'll.  Enjoy the fruits of your labor.  
Giggy, don't work too hard.. take a smoke break.

Keef, how the heck are ya today?

Umbra... can you not catch a break on this car? A crooked mechanic is all you need. That makes me mad.

I got some christmas stuff done yesterday and that felt good. Smoking some grind your teeth cindy.... crazy pot.. seriously makes the jaws hurt.. not sure what that is about. but other than that it is fun.


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !--The weed is over there !-- Your seed leave Wednesday! ----Got a nice buzz working caps be kicking in a few minutes !--I got something I want to tell U guys but it's  just too soon !--I see with all the trash I was talking yesterday --I still didn't  let it slip ! Anyway -Got some dirt coming later this week as well !---D.D. ordered it --Probably the kind Rose uses since Rose can do no wrong in her book !-- So Kraven gonna be up this afternoon doing cartwheels and jumping thru the hoops of society ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Ha--Ha !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

:vap_smiley:morning OFC: Hey Keef I was looking at Billy Budds sight, would his clones work better than all that chemical conversions????  
The Storm 4n sativa 60% / indica 40% potency up to 40% THC (tetraploid cannabis)

Trying some morning "nebula"  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keef

Morning Grandpa !--The Storm is one of the tetras I'm after !--I want to breed some tetras not just grow them !--It would be great not to have to mess with that chemical !-- He's already did it !-- I think the other one he has seed for is called Rock Star ? I think !--Starting with only 3 tetra varieties will limit me a little but there will be others !-- Probably limit me some but there will be others !--I start shaking those genetics up some no telling what might fall out !--


----------



## mrcane

40% THC :stoned:


----------



## Keef

Grandpa --Billy only sells to registered Canadian growers and I'm in Texas !--I've offered a bounty to anyone who helps me get those tetra seed out of Canada !--A pack of seed of thier choice and I pay all shipping g and handling !--Want a pack of seed ?


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 232456
 well, my first trimmed bud.   I could have gotten a few more little leaves trimmed.  Any suggestions for improvement??


----------



## Keef

Dog !--Now U know why we do this !---


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

"Grandpa --Billy only sells to registered Canadian growers and I'm in Texas !--I've offered a bounty to anyone who helps me get those tetra seed out of Canada !--A pack of seed of thier choice and I pay all shipping g and handling !--Want a pack of seed ? "

Being down south makes it kind of difficult but if and when I get back north I am considering a trip to Canada, my great GranP's from up there, we still walk side by each.
See what happens?????????/


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

What a beauty YD


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rose, now that my car is away from that guy I see blue skies. Mechanic at dealer was super knowledgeable and insurance adjuster right on top of it. Mechanic said it might take him a couple hours to figure out what's wrong. As long as it's not 8 weeks, I'm good. Woke up and it rained overnight. I see green and grass actually growing. Orange tree is full of fruit. I had 1 of the oranges and it was perfect. Smoking some chem91 that has been curing for 1 1/2 years, WOW!


----------



## Rosebud

Morning WH




Morning WH  Seems I am redundant this morning. LOL

Umbra, that is great news. Glad you are in better hands. And the insurance is on board.

YD, enjoy!


----------



## Hippie420

Dog, if you clap a loop on that bud, you'll see that there is just as many trichomes on the little leaves as there is on the bud itself. Unless you're trying to get the picture on the cover of High Times, there's no need for further trimming. Good job!


----------



## yarddog

Thanks hippie.   Smoked fine to me.   Can't wait to see what a cure does for it!    Umbra, dealers are high dollar, but are your best bet for knowledge and most importantly, accountability!!!!   If they do you wrong, the manufacture will smite them!!  Lol
I brought my riding buddy a nug this morning.  He smelled it before I even brought it up in conversation.   Told him a scored some dank.   Which is true.   Mostly.   Well, close enough to the truth.  Umbra smoking dank, and eating oranges off the tree!!   I'd say your living right!!


----------



## mrcane

Lookin gooood Y.D. :smoke1:


----------



## umbra

Dog...I agree


----------



## Kraven

Nice bud YD. Dank is right bro.

Rose ABX is antibiotics...a lil nurse shorthand...sorry 

Hippie, fever is gone and i feel much better....not good, just not about to die anymore...have been up a couple of hours and and had a grilled cheese and a bowl of soup....starting to feel like the living again.

Umbra....well yup I hate dishonest people....no way around it, just know there are gonna be a few, karma though...well she favors the humble....that cat will get his and you will be rewarded for your calm patience.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Nice bud YD. Dank is right bro.
> 
> Rose ABX is antibiotics...a lil nurse shorthand...sorry
> 
> Hippie, fever is gone and i feel much better....not good, just not about to die anymore...have been up a couple of hours and and had a grilled cheese and a bowl of soup....starting to feel like the living again.
> 
> Umbra....well yup I hate dishonest people....no way around it, just know there are gonna be a few, karma though...well she favors the humble....that cat will get his and you will be rewarded for your calm patience.


 I knew that all the stars were aligning when the Eagles beat the Patriots, lol


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear it, Kraven. I wouldn't wish this crap on anybody. Big Bro went to the doc and got antibiotics. Still sick, but better. I toughed it out. Still sick, but better. If I'm still hacking up green lung butter by Thursday, I'll give the local hindu a try.

Saving a butt load of money. Haven't vaped ten mils since a week ago, haven't taken but three tokes of bubble, and a twelve pack of Coke has made it a week. Usually, it's a twelve pack every day and a half. Lost seven pounds, too! It ain't a diet plan for the weak at heart for sure.


----------



## yarddog

12 pack cokes last me two weeks, maybe three.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, go to the doctor! You drink 8 cokes a day? Diet or regular?  Kraven's must have turned from viral to bacterial... don't mess around please, i like you here. Please?


----------



## mrcane

Hippie, Get off the Coke!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

I havent drinked sodas in over 2yrs.


----------



## umbra

I stopped the soda thing when my kids were little and then once we moved to Cali, the Mexican Coke doesn't use high fructose corn syrup...they use cane sugar. Makes a huge difference. We do a case in a month.


----------



## mrcane

Never really drank much soda....Like me a nice Root Beer now & then..


----------



## Hippie420

I've drank a minimum of six a day since I was a kid. Hasn't killed me yet. I did switch to Coke Zero a few years back when I went on my 500 calorie or less a day diet.
I did have the local hindu tell me I had sugar diabetes after prying a rare blood test out of me. Called me in for a consultation. I laughed at him. Told him he didn't realize my lifestyle.
I don't eat breakfast or lunch. By the time I showed up to his office, I'd had three Cokes. Told him I could prove him wrong as it was later in the day and I'd made it a point to eat something at lunch time. Had him take another blood test. Called me back a week later and said I didn't have diabetes.
I've abused this old body for so long, if I start being too nice to it, it'll fail me for sure!

Some folks drink coffee, I drink Coke.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, we drink mexican coke here too for a treat. I have one a week and LOVE IT.

So Hippie.. do you know what is in that artificial sugar? I will not say another word. I am not here to nag.  500 calories a day? Oh my.  I kinda want to nag LOL.


----------



## mrcane

You know what makes that ol Hippie kick, keep doing it......Seams like every time I go to the doc. he's like, quit this, quit that,do this, do that, The man don't want anyone to have anyfun..


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, i won't say another thing. No nag zone.


----------



## Keef

If ya'll gonna hang Hippie ---You'll need a rope for me too !-- I drink Pepsi -- mostly high fructose corn syrup ! -- I ususally don't eat until evening !--My eating habits adjust depending on my activity level !  If I move more  I want more water !-- I take a multi vitamin about once  week !--


----------



## Keef

Nag away Rose !--Won't bother me a bit!--D.D. go on  a rant I wait till it looks like she wearing down some and ask her if she was talking to me ?-- Or I'm sorry what did U say !--  I can take the heat !--


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Oh my. I kinda want to nag LOL.


 You wouldn't be a good esister if you didn't!

Trust me though, I've got three analog females ranging in age from 94 to 25 that do a lot of real life nagging. They do it because they love me. There are occasions that I wish they didn't love me so much, though.....but I'm glad they do.


----------



## Keef

Someone want to stand up and explain the difference between the molecule of sugar made from sugar beets-- Sugar Cane -- or corn ?--


----------



## umbra

a multi vitamin once a week...wow. when I was fighting, I would eat 2 handfuls of vitamins in the morning and 3 handfuls before training every night. my diet was chicken, rice, and broccoli. I would mix it sometimes and eat turkey or fish, but pretty much all I ate for 4 years.


----------



## Keef

Made me hungry talking about food so I had a chili cheese dog !--  U got to watch this old body it's  tricky!-- First I went to basic training in the army --- The average GI lost 20% of thier body weight in 8 weeks!--I gained 20 lbs !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Someone want to stand up and explain the difference between the molecule of sugar made from sugar beets-- Sugar Cane -- or corn ?--


 There ain't one, Cuz! Sure does make for good scare journalism, though.

Rose, you haven't mentioned your sister lately. Is she pretty sore after greasing that deer? Did they total out her ride?

Yeah Keef, ya went and made me hungry. Gonna try a new recipe for cottage cheese pancakes. Sounds bad but looks good.


----------



## Keef

Food !--Hey Dog talking about no access to food U don't have to cook yourself?-- Back in my day we had "C" rations but they got these MREs  these days !-- Our food came in cans and a jeep motor for a stove !-- Anyway they sell them by the case comes with an "Add Water" meal heater !-- Sounds like they would make good sack lunches or when U just don't want to cook !


----------



## Keef

I forgot !-- "C" Rations used to also come with a pack of 5 cigarettes!!---I hated Lucky Strikes--Pall Malls and Camels ! Then some people decided it wasn't healthy to smoke cigarettes but they'd still send U off to war !-- Sick world we live in ya'll !


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, thank you for asking she is doing fine. She doesn't know if it is totaled or not. I can't believe she walked away from that, hit the two deer at 60 mph.  Why didn't her air bags go off?   She should hear today about her car. goes without saying I am so glad she is ok.   Are you feeling a little better today?


----------



## yarddog

It's not the vehicle speed that matters.  It's the force of impact.    My dad hit one a month or two ago in his Silverado.   45 mph and deployed both bags.     He has had 6 different deer collisions and never had an air bag pop before.   Who knows??   He used to joke and say they might not even work anymore.   Well they do!  Lol


----------



## umbra

while I am plagued with 1 disaster after another, I have learned to try and roll with the punches. As I have looked for work, and tried to redefine myself, (men for the most part identify themselves based on what they do, and women seem to define themselves more about their relationships with other people) I am at a loss. Somehow I managed an interview tomorrow, lol. Feels good even if it is a fleeting sense of self worth.
Get a message from Insurance co about car, "we need to talk". Oopps there goes my self worth...ka ching


----------



## Keef

How did I miss that about Rose's sister hitting a deer !-- I never hit a deer! --Mostly I hit trees !--


----------



## Rosebud

She hit two deer strolling up the hill onto the highway.. one went over the top of her car and the other she killed. I am anxious to hear about her toyota camry. She drove it home, but was just 5 miles from home.

YD, that is interesting about the air bags.

Umbra, no kidding you guys whole identity is tied up in what you do. Mr rb had a hard time retiring because of that. You guys feel you are what you do. He made stuff that went up in the space shuttle. Now he picks up dog **** and helps his wife grow pot.. It only took a couple of years, but he is good again. You have self worth Umbra, all you guys. It isn't about what you do but about who you are.  I know easier said than done.


----------



## Keef

Rose I totally missed that !--Good healing MOJO to her !--- What Rose said ya'll!-- Nature got some rules and sadly--Adapt or die is one of them !-- I've become a pot farmer !-- Retire ? That was not an option for me!-- They gonna decriminalization weed one day soon and when they do Keef be there with some Franken plant    waiting to blow they mind !--They don't even know about extracts and stuff !--


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> while I am plagued with 1 disaster after another, I have learned to try and roll with the punches. As I have looked for work, and tried to redefine myself, (men for the most part identify themselves based on what they do, and women seem to define themselves more about their relationships with other people) I am at a loss. Somehow I managed an interview tomorrow, lol. Feels good even if it is a fleeting sense of self worth.
> Get a message from Insurance co about car, "we need to talk". Oopps there goes my self worth...ka ching


Not to worry Little Brother,,,you have plenty company. 5% of the the ppl have all the money,,,the other 95%(the rest if us) struggle our whole lives with crap like this. Settle in and hang in there Bro,,we are strong and we will survive.


----------



## umbra

Umbra, no kidding you guys whole identity is tied up in what you do. Mr rb had a hard time retiring because of that. You guys feel you are what you do. He made stuff that went up in the space shuttle. Now he picks up dog **** and helps his wife grow pot.. It only took a couple of years, but he is good again. You have self worth Umbra, all you guys. It isn't about what you do but about who you are. I know easier said than done. 

Transitioning to a full time ganja farmer is just a weird feeling to me, because I don't discuss it with anyone. My son see himself as a cannabusiness entrepreneur. I see myself as an outlaw grower in a land that allows it to be grown. Definitely a strange feeling


----------



## Keef

Something I dream of Umbra !-- Not moving to  free state to do it though !--- When national prohibition ends -- I got to be here to lead my people to the promised land !-- That top 5% Hopper spoke of is gonna need some very expensive weed !--Might as well be mine !-- I don't mind stealing  bread from the mouths of decadence !


----------



## Kraven

Help i cant get to page 718...seems I'm stuck in the past


----------



## Keef

I 'll sa e U Kraven !


----------



## mrcane

Ya Know,Sometimes it is great having your mother in law right next store.Most the time Not!! You get hijacked for all kinds of projects...
    I'm Ready:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Fifth hit of bubble in nine days. I'm in LEO. Don't get nervous. I mean Low Earth Orbit. 'Bout to go into HEO!


----------



## yarddog

Good one hippie.    Have fun up there.   I'll try not to bump you on the way by.   If you see someone come by with a plate of BBQ chicken legs, it was me!!


----------



## Keef

D.D. and I live far from family !--We both prefer a private life style so we don't go home much !--  Most are uncomfortable around D.D.'s husband --as intended !---He brain damaged U know ?-- Instead of giving me a ticket for a fender bender in a park in a parking lot they gave me a ride home !--Then threatened D.D. not to let me drive anymore !--She say talk to the state of Texas they issued him a licence !-- They beat a hasty retreat !--


----------



## Keef

K.F.C. on da way home!--If I'm going to hell ? -- I hope they got K.F.C. !-  My gallbladder works fine my blood pressure  is O.K.-- Don't be hate'n !


----------



## yarddog

Sounds good keef.  Just polished off three bbq legs and a couple bowls of yellow rice.     
How is DD liking her new j*b?


----------



## mrcane

Shopped at Pike Place Market in Seattle yesterday before we came home,cooked it up tonight,crab stuffed ravioli, Spot Prawns, done in a roasted garlic, basil, cream sauce A good rustic bread & a glass of good buttery chard.... Now some chocolate,and some Prussian Blue....Living Large..

     Care to Join Me    :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Did you get fresh flowers? Did they have any?

Keef, nobody hating. My doctor told me if i ever wanted to know if my gal bladder was ok, to eat kfc. 

I smoked me some hash and need to go get prone.  Have a great night all ya all.


----------



## Hippie420

Love me some KFC (extra crispy, of course). Beats the hell outta any of that crap they sling in Kraut town.

Old Hen broke down and went to the local hindu. Between blowing her nose and wiping her weepy eyeballs, she wound up with an eye infection. Who'd a thunk it?

Either I'm feeling a hell of a lot better or I'm too damn high to care.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane !--- I'm full !-- Ya'll have to help me make sure my thought process  is working right O.K. ?  We doubled our investment on our house in da house after Katrina !--- So we were able to get a distressed VA loan on da beach house at 3.25% APR!-- Property values have sky rocketed since we bought !-- Anyway ,--So I was able to turn lemons into lemonade after Katrina ?-- Got my self a beach house I did !  O.K. so it 's a resort area and they like people to come visit, spend your money and go home !-- A non description  beach house like a 1,000 more !--What better place to grow weed ! When prohibition ends how hard will it be for Keef to find a market whether legal or not ,at the beach ?-- So I find a profitable market and want to expand !-- Texas got this separate Vet. Land Program where U can buy 10 acres or more with no down payment and a very low APR! !!--If they ask what I'm gonna do with it -- Do I them it's  for a secret pot farm ?


----------



## mrcane

Yep Rose, There were some flowers there,nothing like spring though..
  Ya Hippie I High too.... and havin a little mo...


----------



## mrcane

Keef, The man need to sign an executive order, an just get'er done coast to coast...
     Then you be s****** in high cotton...


----------



## Keef

Last month or so I was checking real estate within about 25 miles!-- Oh they cheap !-- $80,000 for a ready made 4 bedroom grow house in the middle of 10 acres!-- A small herd of goats and 3 -4 Jack a $$es to guard them and I double coon dog dare U to sneak up on the place ! -- Ever body gonna know and since U gotta go on foot !--Oh ! Them Jacks will eat U up protecting the herd !-- Anyway!-- price per square foot of grow in a 4 bedroom grow house and outbuildings  surrounded by 10 acres of secure property just can't be beat ! -- Then I can turn this back into a beach house !-- Markets not moving !


----------



## Keef

The Right Reverent D.D. did 12 hrs today and again tommorrow  she said -Hey !


----------



## mrcane

12-18hr days don't miss it.. Her puppies will be sore manana..


----------



## Keef

I was wrong she off tomorrow !- --Her first shift in L&D Well Baby !-- She was observing for a C-section !--Learning the process of catching the baby on the hand off !--When she told me about it when she got home !--I asked if she taught them her deliver it in the parking lot techique? New job won't near as stressful as NICU ! --


----------



## Hippie420

Oops! Now I'm stuck on page 718. Tech Admin, what's up?


----------



## Hippie420

Ok, there it went. Weird.


----------



## yarddog

Hump day!!   There is hope!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Weed & tea for Me....


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, had me weed and waiting on me coffee. hope everybody has a great day. i got very little done yesterday evening, wife wanted to go to walmart. christmas just around the corner and they have all the good stuff out and never enough money. would you believe they want 3.00 for a small carton of eggnog? man that is one drink for me. i drink it like i drink a beer one swallow, that's why i drink black and tans and porters. yall folks have a great day


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning ye old Potheads. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC... 

Hippie, you are better? woo hoo!!!!

Giggy, 3 bucks an eggnog huh... Walmart at christmas time, i can only imagine.

Umbra, have you been to the seattle market? They throw salmon and you have to catch a whole big slimy salmon.. pretty fun to see flying fish if you don't get out much. ha.
I love the flowers there. I think i am jonesing for flowers.

It is 60 degrees here at 5 am... wowsers.. and the wind... oh my.

Tell the most reverend DD hello for me. I sure hope she likes her job. 

Kraven, how you doing today?


----------



## mrcane

Wow Rose, Dec.9 & 60deg. scary... The markets are fun , The one in Boston is pretty good also. The Seattle market is a great one though....Seattle in general, is a great city to visit...
   Umbra Never made it to the Philly market , maybe someday. Picked up some Cajun & Italian  sausage yesterday also ,I have a hard time walking by a Good deli...


----------



## Rosebud

I love seattle mr cane. the only thing i don't like is the traffic lights.. they are a week long. I don't think i could live in the rain either..I would be depressed without the sun.  But our daughter lives there and loves it and walks everywhere, she is a true seattleite.  Yes, what is up with this weather. The yakima river is flooded i hear. I keep waiting for a tree to fall as we had so much rain a couple of days ago.  We get only 8 inches of rain a year and got a half an inch on Sunday.


----------



## yarddog

8 inches a year.   Wow rose.   We get 8 in a few storms over here in the south eastern.  
Rough day already at work.    Would love to just stop and go home.    Nothing gained by giving up though.  This dang Christmas music everywhere!!   Ahhh!!    I dislike how commercial Christmas is.    We are assaulted with commercials and ads.   Heard one for Walmart yesterday.   A Christmas jingle about applying for a wally credit card and buying Christmas presents.    My family cooks up a storm and we eat drink and have fun. They can keep their rat race, yiu can't win a race that's run on a treadmill.


----------



## Rosebud

I agree YD.


----------



## mrcane

Hold on Rose,more rain it commin, get only about 13 in. a year, we are in the rain shadow of the mountains.. Which are, rain forest..   Kinda have our own little climate.
  Ya Y,D, I am not fond of the commercial Christmas myself...

   Headed for morning Tai Chi


----------



## WeedHopper

Texas has broke its record for rain this year by a ton.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Jingle bells?-- Spirit of the Season and all ?-- I saw societies true colors in the aftermath of Katrina !--It wasn't pretty !-- Namaste  --but keep your powder dry !  U can have anything U want --but U better not take it from me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ugggghhhhh........ Christmas! Just call me Scrooge! Finally got a day off from the minnistry. Still in my jammies too! The job is going ok, except for that incessant Christmas music! Only 2 hours into work when one of my coworkers joyfully proclaimed, to my horror, that she had found a radio station that plays ONLY Christmas music!!  Great! But, some positives about the holiday season: good food & parties.  Going to a big annual party on Sat & it should be entertaining.


----------



## giggy

rose i loved seattle, but i was 18 while i was there. been trying to decide what i want to pop for this grow. 70º today. well gotta go. peace


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Beautiful kittys you guys. We had one of those all gray.. russian blue kind. Big lumax, loved him. When Charles Phillip comes home I will take a pic of him.  Nice cats.



I had a cat once.  Let's just say, I am a dog person without a doubt. Cats are scary! We've had ShihTzus  for years & they have some cat like behaviors, especially that "go to hades" look they do so well. They don't do tricks either.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah it was to early for smoke this morning. Just wasnt in the mood.



Not in the mood? Too early? Ha!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Keef what tha hell you smoken?:rofl:



Hey, I gotta live with this guy! That's why I smoke so much!


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I stopped the soda thing when my kids were little and then once we moved to Cali, the Mexican Coke doesn't use high fructose corn syrup...they use cane sugar. Makes a huge difference. We do a case in a month.



Mexican Coke is the best!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Okay, so I'm a little high. Now I need to wash some scrubs for tomorrow,  do some bills, clean the kitchen, etc. Or, maybe I'll just sit here a little longer.


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Mexican Coke is the best!



Yup, cartel stuff cant be beat fresh off the farm.....lol j/k


Rose feeling better today, think I'll eat a little and maybe be up today.....smoking some ChemD x Cherry Fuel Just gonna call it cherry bomb from here on out, good stuff.....really good stuff. Makes me feel like I have smoked epic weed, but I don't have that weighed down effect and the high is very pleasant and uplifting with long legs...leaves you with a real good feel good feel and a little energy to get some things done.


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Okay, so I'm a little high. Now I need to wash some scrubs for tomorrow, do some bills, clean the kitchen, etc. Or, maybe I'll just sit here a little longer.


 If I were you, I'd take a nice, relaxing soak in that new hot tub!


----------



## Keef

Dat's so funny Hippie !-- Took me 5 years to get one in the backyard !-- What's  another week ?---I got it all figured out right up to the point where U need to flip the main power back on !-That'll be D.D.'s job !- Crawling around in that hot crowded attic running wire is gonna hurt !--I have to build up the courage to face that pain first !--


----------



## Hippie420

Your house on a slab?


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon here OFC, :spit: and :bong2: Kitten are going into 8 week, this is when to get rid of them.  Got to get to the supper mart and stand out there with a sign.  Fun city.  DD, I really hope you get to love your job.  Time for another hit.  Have a fun day:icon_smile:


----------



## ness

Keef, Karave and any one.  What is a n6, n2 ect***?  My IQ is low, so, be easy on me.

How about passing:48:


----------



## Keef

In thier wisdom the P.O.A. ruled that the main living area of a home must be on the ground floor --A few w story homes but none on stilts or anything !-I got a 3 bedroom 2 car garage 2 bath on a slab ---4ft. above sea level !-- U can hear the waves at night !--Figure it would be a good idea to keep the flood insurance current !--The breaker box is in the garage ---I got to shut main power off and fish my #6 - wire through the hole where the other circuits all come through from the attic--Run it across the living room and kitchen to the patio out back --Then come out the attic into PVC conduit down to the A.G.I.F. safety breaker ---Then in to conduit down to the floor and out to the tub !!-Then leave some slack inside where I start making the connections at the tub,the safety switch then to the 50 amp breaker--following the instructions included ! Plug in the new breaker in the off position- Call D.D. and get her to turn on the main power !--If nothing blows up we flip the new breaker circuit on and if all is well go turn turn the safety switch to on !--We good ?-- Then turn of tub controls !--If they respond properly we done !--filler up !--


----------



## Keef

Nes -- Don't feel bad !-- This is kinda new !-- Most things in nature have their DNA ( the instructions of L they'll be in ) Most plants in nature are 2n --that is they have two strands connected like a ladder and twisted up tight !-When they reproduce the DNA unravels and separates into two halves -- It reconnects with half of the other parents DNA and produce a fertile seed with traits of mom and dad!-- There is a chemical that interferes with this process and the few survivors will have a full set of mom and dad's DNA connected like 2 ladders connected in the middle of the rungs and twisted up !-- A survivor will have 4 halves in it's DNA !--Most of the surviving plants will be mutants looking things but if the green gods are pleased --U may find something Like the mythical U.B.C. Chemo !-- These plants are called tetraploid or 4n!-- U do that process to the tetra or 4n seed and produce 8n seed!--U can breed 8n to 4n and get 6n---6n can be bred to our regular  2n plants and the off spring will be tetraploid  or 4n --No further chemical treatment needed !-- There's  over 7,000 of our regular 2n or diploid varieties!--Since some mythical varieties were tetraploid or 4n !- I intent to breed myself a legend !  This process is what they do to make seedless watermelons !--A tetra 4n watermelon is bred to a regular 2n watermelon !--The seed will be 3n or triploid and can't be fertilized so no seed !- Thumbs are tired got to go !-- Another reason to know about this is --$550 an ounce !


----------



## Hippie420

Wish I had a pic of your garage. Might have an easier solution for ya!


----------



## ness

Thanks Keef, Keef what kind of HI is a AK47?  I like a earthy taste.  They is so much to learn.  Next, year for me will be a better year for me.:farm:  I got to slow down on smoking, cause then it will be all gone.  Third hand deal just is not my bag.


----------



## ness

Rosebud, DD ladies have a beautiful day and gents you have the same. Off, to a different world. Have a good day:beatnik:


----------



## Keef

Nes --I just feel the next level in the future of weed is in tetraploids -- in theory they COULD  be twice as strong as a diploid ! As far as I know the only 8n plant in the world belongs to that Billy Budd dude in Canada!--He say he got 6n female clones !---He got 6n female clones ?-- He had to have an 8n! --Probably just one !---- Yo Hippie !--I probably already know but there is a brick wall behind the breaker box !--No way out without drilling brick ! Got'm to go up and across!


----------



## Keef

Almost forgot !--Cane I hear there's  a fat green man man headed your way !--Grow them big and grow them strong ! They at the Green Santa headquarters for all I know !--They in his hands now !


----------



## Keef

Also forgot !--Smoked Salmon ? --NAILED IT !


----------



## mrcane

Keef When it rains it pours ....Hear that Santa is flying in from several directions,  Lovin it..
  Glad you got a nice batch of smoked Salmon, that smokin is fun Eh..

  Speaking of Smokin  I would say it is time   :48:


----------



## yarddog

It's time for me to smoke a whole chicken soon.    Salt and sugar brine and a slow apple smoke.    Tastes more like a ham.   When you stab it, juice runs out.   Yeah, its about time.   Mrs Dog don't care for smoked meats much.   I don't smoke much because of that.


----------



## Keef

Cane I know how to tend a fire and smoke low and slow !-A nice smoke ring can't be faked !! But most pits are steel and U get maybe 2 years be the begin to rust away !-- I man whined D.D. into spending the money and getting me a stainless steel insulated electric smoker! !--Used about half a 2in.-× -2in alder chunk to smoke 3-4 lbs. Half Salmon !- Set the temp a timer put the meat in and turn on -walk away and come back when it's perfect !--If U know the temp and how long ?-- Let the machine do it ! I can do things to a brisket that should be against the law !--  No knife needed !--  If U got to have sauce D.D. got one that'll rock your world !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef,Sounds like a nice set up, also sounds like that wife of yours takes dam good care of you...


----------



## Keef

Yep Cane!-- She do !--See I got a twisted mind !--We would like to hang out outside or in the hot tub and burn our weed without paranoia--like they can do in the free states and not worry  about the neighbors smelling weed and calling the Po-Po !  The wind blows good most times but we want to smoke outside ? -- I fire up the smoker  and can U smell me now ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef  That great.. and we know how them Texans like there Bubaque, They just be a smilin....
 Didn't realize that it was still so bad down there..


----------



## Keef

Nursing takes a toll on your body and your mind !-- She took care of me a long time and what chance would a crippled up stoned crazy Old  Fart hope to take that financial burden off her ?? -- There must be some skill I could develop that would allow me to allow her to quit working without giving up her life style or anything else?--- Got to be some skill that would provide that !-- I got an idea !--  Wonder if we could learn to grow weed like the kind they grow in the free states ?-- I wish I had some friends who could teach me all about growing weed !-- Oh Yeah !-- That's right I do !-- They'll  really let me grow weed without going to jail after prohibition  ends ?-- Sure it's  not a trap ?


----------



## mrcane

Got a phone appointment ,gotta look at health Ins. this might take awhile...


----------



## Keef

Cane they take U to jail for pipe residue around here !-- They got a special task force to tract weed like we grow back to it's  source !-- If they catch a pot farmer they put them in cuffs a d make them watch as they smash the grow equipment  and rip the plants down !-- Don't matter if it's one plant or 100!


----------



## yarddog

Oh, Mrcane, sounds fun.   Just got home.   Will be trimming some girls and starting the cure process on a few.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> too funny Hippie



Yeah, too funny Hippie!


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, productive day today, got high, got more high, ate, ate some more....now having a coffee and an evening smoke. feeling like myself again.....sorta


----------



## Keef

Kraven !--What up ?-- Sometimes it just be that way !-- I been grazing !-- Tried the smoked Salmon !--Liked it and ate a healthy portion !--Then remembered !--Left over K.F.C. !--Who can pass that by ?-- Not key lime pie! I couldn't possibly! !-- All I can do is try !--


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Yeah, too funny Hippie!


 If'n I waz you, I'd make that swamp rat fill up the tub with hot water, hand him a straw, and tell him to BLOW!!!
A workin' gal deserves to relax.

Then again, you could just make a big pot 'o red beans and make your own bubbles.....


----------



## yarddog

Hippie you on a role tonight.     Jokester.   
I have discovered, I don't like trimming.  I guess that is a normal reaction.    The aroma is intoxicating though.


----------



## mrcane

mrcane said:


> Got a phone appointment ,gotta look at health Ins. this might take awhile...



  They tell me I'm Un-Insurable...Like I said this might take some time..
 Hippie To much :rofl:


----------



## Keef

$6,000 Cash money hot tub --What the chance it's gonna sit very long without being Hooked up ?-- She going thru orientation I'd like someone to be around in case I light up like a light bulb !-- Let's back up some and get some more of the story !!-- U might remember I had a tift with my neighbor about the privacy fence being on his property !--Told him It was his fence do with it as he wished !-- See the major hold up was that we would have to hire someone with a crane for a couple grand to pick the hot tub up and put it it the back yard !-- Neighbor tore the fence down and put in a concrete driveway all the way to the back !!-The kind of driveway a delivery truck can unload a hot tub and roll it right around to where U want it !--Free delivery !  Real shame about that fence !-- Now it's  a Mexican stand off about who will replace the fence !--I got 4 dogs that raise hell ever time they see him thru my chicken wire fence !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Got a high top seed starting dome peat cups and some of your seed starting mix on the way !--4 varieties from Nirvana shouanyday be here next week or sooner !-- I 'll start a few of each as in your journal !-- A good germ rate and all goes well --I'll start a couple of these --special --seed !--


----------



## Rosebud

That is very cool Keef. I am disappointed my Papaya didn't reveg. I have never had that happen before..  I did get the Nurse larry Medicine woman pheno to reveg and she is a bit like papaya. I may get some regular seeds of her next summer, no femmed. 

I hope your plants do well for you guys Keef. Glad DD is on it. 

Glad Hippie and Kraven are going to live. Phewy!


----------



## yarddog

I'm waiting to get the plague too!  It hasn't happened yet, so I figure I'm overdue.  
The first plant I pulled went into Tupperware with a boveda pack tonight.  Nice and trimmed bud.   Will stay there for about 5 weeks and into jars for long term.   Smoking a bowl of northern lights now. Sitting in the kitchen waiting on my pot pies to get done!!


----------



## Keef

Should be no problem Rose !-- I like to start 5 seed from a variety --Gives me a pretty good chance of getting a girl and a boy !-- I'm still waiting to hear back about those seed for those 2 Canadian tetraploids from our friend !--But --I am awaiting some seed from a third tetra !--  I really hope I can get a boy and a girl out of them !--Tetra breeding stock !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, you have come a long way from the widow only.


----------



## Rosebud

That would be awesome Keef if you do.

I hope you get a male and female papaya and make seeds, that is what i hope.

YD, i hope you don't get the crud. I am planning on not getting it. When you use those boveda dealy do you still need to burp your containers?


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I'm following Kraven's method of drying and curing.   I think he opens once a day while in Tupperware.  Once into jars, he doesn't have to burp with the boveda pack inside.   
I went with them because it seemed like with the humidity pack, I might have a better chance at curing correctly.
I'll be watching keefs papaya grow.   I have a few seeds left, and I was really bummed out when I lost the only papaya I had vegging.   I'm still looking forward to growing that.


----------



## Kraven

Rose I hang to dry and then once dried I toss about 2-3 oz in a sealed Tupperware bowl (I have several) put a bovida pack on the bottom, at first I give them a slight stir every day gently till it looks like they are ready to just wait out the 4-5 week cure. Then they go straight into mason jars, sealed in a dark closet and it stays 70F in the house so last years smoke is just really getting to its best now


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> The aroma is intoxicating though.


 And the scissor/finger hash is sublime....


----------



## Rosebud

Very interesting. I have never used them obviously. My last years pot tastes like last years pot. One has turned to almost all cbd seems like.  You must be very happy with that cure Kraven, i would be.
 Mine are in glass jars in a dark armoir. 

Smoking an LA sandwich made of a layer of pot a layer of hash a layer of pot... kinda L A oreo.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, when you grow outdoor in the desert your finger hash is like dirty sand. Yuck.. it will be nice to trim a nice clean bud from an indoor grow.


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog !--U seen that trim machine Rose got ? -- Hope U smoking or eating that trim !-- I think U would like my canna caps --simple and effective !-- I do like my caps !-- That dude in Canada need to just get off them seed !--I will have them !--He don't sell seed for his 6n but he sells 6n clones --25 for $250-300 -- First I gotta get around his rules and get them 2 Tetras he sells seed to out of Canada !!-- I will have them !--- Then I need to figure out how to get live clones out of Canada and to Texas !-- I could work with that !-- To make tetras with a 6n female U need a regular 2n male!-- I will be keeping a male cut from these 4 varieties I be starting !-- and I got my boy Trips! -- So after I figure out how to get those seed we'll be doing a drive by to pick up an order of 25 6n tetra clones !-- I don't need but a few and they say they hard to grow ? So anyone want a few ? -- That is if we can get them out of Canada !-- I hate to even say this but remember how Grandpa said that knucklehead claims that U can theoretically get 40% THC out of a tetra ? A 6n has the potential to be one third stronger than a tetra that would be 60%!-- !-- Post to be hard as hell to grow !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I'm freezing the trim for now.    So if I use the trim for caps, what do I need to do first?


----------



## mrcane

Just back from split pea soup next door at the M/inlaws  Yum...
  Those packs worked good & still working on the stuff that I grew..took the harshness right out off it..


----------



## Keef

I order empty 00 gel caps from Amazon ! -- U ain't smoking it no cure needed !-- I have been known to take green sugar leaves to the oven and dry them at 230 degrees --When dry I cook them at same temp for 30 more minutes---to decarb the weed !-- This decarb is turning the THC and CBD acids to thier active forms -- When U smoke weed the heat does this !-- Anyway after dried and decarbed I run it thru a seize so it will be easier to pack in the caps !!-Whittle U a stick down to pack with and pack those empty caps full !-- U will have to find your own dose !--Take with food or oil it helps the THC be absorbed better !--About and hour after taking them --They'll say hello !-- The buzz can last 5-6 hours !-- U will find U smoke less when U eat weed !-- Tell U about Keef's supercharged buzz!-- Eat a healthy dose of caps --Fire up a pipe and when U think U high enough --have something to eat or some oil !--You'll be all up under the couch with the dust bunnies!


----------



## Hippie420

Got the peas soaking for split pea and ham soup for tomorrow. Yum! 'Bout the only green stuff I eat.


----------



## yarddog

I need to make that hippie.   I always liked the Campbell's soup.  I'm sure I would live a pot of homemade.    Sounds good for a cold day.


----------



## Keef

No broccoli and cheese soup !--Turnip or collard greens?-- Some steamed asparagus with a cheese sauce ? What about fried green tomatoes ? -A salad ?-- Mane U ain't right Hippie !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll ever make gravy from bacon drippings?-- Love me some bacon !--I add flour to the grease until it gets honey thick  (a rue) -- whisk to keep smooth I like a light brown rue -darker make more nuttier!-- I use can pet evaporated milk and water or just 2% !-- add milk salt and pepper and whisk to creamy !--Serve over bisquits !--Works fine with sausage too crumble a little bacon or sausage back in for added flavor !--I have a doctorate in gravy!


----------



## Keef

Cane say he didn't know it was that way down here !!-Like I said they take U to jail !!--Put yourself in this situation !--One evening D.D. was at work and I was out on the end of the pier at the beach burning one minding my own business !--I heard people  running behind me !--I turned in time to see a surfer leap the top rail with his surfboard to avoid having to paddle out past the breakers before catching a wave !-- My question is --U standing on the end of that pier smoking a joint and the Po-Po done run up on U --U stand and discuss the situation with a pi $$ed Off cop or --Did I say that pier about 3 stories off the water ?-- I went over the top rail !--


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> I need to make that hippie. I always liked the Campbell's soup. I'm sure I would live a pot of homemade. Sounds good for a cold day.


 I like the Progresso...from Vineland, NJ


----------



## Hippie420

I get stuck making all soups and stews here at the ranch. I don't mind. Been making them so long it's like second nature.

Keef, next time you make bacon grease gravy, try a little trick I stumbled on. Just before it's completely done, add ONE drop of vanilla. Just one. Two or three and your dogs won't even eat it, but one just gives it a kick. I let Mom try a batch I made that way. She said, "That's not the way I taught you. It's good!"

I have yet to find my Holy Grail of biscuits. A childhood friend of mine's mom used to make these yellow layered ones that you could crack a plaster wall with. Toss some pan gravy on 'em and damn, they were great.


----------



## Hippie420

Oh, remember those cottage cheese pancakes I mentioned the other day? Made 'em today. I wasn't that impressed, but my taste buds are kinda burned out after nine days worth of menthol cough drops. Old Hen and Pullet say it's a new staple. They didn't last long.


----------



## yarddog

Man, all this food.       I'd try the cottage pancakes.  Doesn't sound appealing.   
I'm dragging my butt this morning.    Don't know what happened but I was wide open till 3 am.   Then had a dream I was running from Leo.   It was about mj this time.    I seem to have a dream like that every few months.     I kind of like it, it helps keep me from getting lax.   
Well, cold at 36 this am, will be warming up to mid 70's highs for the next few days. Looks like this weekend is shaping up to be fantastic weather for a ride.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- I be back I gotta get right !--67/78 sunny after fog !--  I used to have a recurrent  theme in dreams like that !--All sorts of reasons to run but the common thread was I always found guns and ammo but the bullets never fit the guns !--I end up with a butcher knife or something while I being hunted by people with guns! Someone want to analyze that ?-- Knock yourself out !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, foggy, foggy, foggy. did i say it was foggy this morning? well that could be my head too. seems my a$$ is upset cause my head moved in. the wife had a biopsy on her right breast, and i'm going nuts waiting on the results, hope to hear something today.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, off to the jobs center to see my veterans rep....switching careers.....nursing will be done from an office now, or not.....but I'm getting into the office world now and feel much less stressed. I'm hoping that maybe he will have a few good leads, it's nice to see that they are making an effort to help us vets now a little more than in the past. Sure would like to retire, but thats not gonna happen anytime soon...hope everyone has a good day...I'm taking mine one at a time right now...worries....got a few of them.


----------



## Keef

Best wishes Giggy !-- Cuz I know it hasn't been proven but she starts eating weed like my caps regularly --It will prevent or reverse tumor growth !--  Hey ya'll let's pretentious for a minute that we work for Monsanto and prohibition is about to end !--Monsanto wants to grow multi thousand acre fields fields of weed !- (pretend?) -- We've been tasked with finding out how to have every plant in that field be a female producing seedless bud !  The goal being weed that can be mechanically planted and harvested !-- There's  all sorts of problems such as wind blowing wild field pollen into the field ,Hermies !--So commercial farming 2n--4n-6n or even 8n is out of the question because they can be fertilized and produce seed !-- Crossing a 2n with a 4n produces deformed seed sometimes!--The answer is to cross a 4n with a 6n to make a 5n and make them feminized!--Nothing in nature can fertilize a 5n so no seed !-- A True Sensimillia!  These are the kind of seed they will want to sell us !--Something U can't breed and need new seed each time U plant !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F,C,  Where am I? What do I smoke?  AH Honeydew!!!


----------



## yarddog

Good luck Kraven.   Office job sounds less exciting.   Means less drama and stress too hopefully.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, Good Luck Bro. We hear all kinds of horror stories about the V.A. Glad you are getting some help..Let those thoughts go by like passing clouds....the way it sounds, you should be retired... My Dad 92 bless him, WW-two vet, the VA has been wonderful. They were sending a Nurse once a week, now they are sending a Doc. also once a month to come see him... 
   Giggy Hope that everything goes good for your wife...


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !--Lit up like a Christmas  tree down here !--Is it still cold and rainy up there !--Is Keef stupid laying it right out for big pharm ?  Hey they already know this stuff !-- Here's the deal !--They get the commercial weed market --we can't stop that anyway !-- We keep everything  without thier genetic marker and the High End market !


----------



## yarddog

I just want to grow what I need.   One day,  we will be free!


----------



## Keef

Sorry Kraven !--Let me say it how it is !-- Kraven is a pot farmer he grow stuff that would be top shelf anywhere !--Not that I would know personally --but I seen the pics!-- Now he has to go out there and try to be something else !--That's  just wrong !--Let the man be what he is and he won't need any help !-- Makes me sad !


----------



## mrcane

Yep Keef Windy, Rainy, & Raw out ..But you know Cuz. spent my last five years at work, working in the Bering Sea..  But I think the coldest I been was in the gulf of Mexico, Mid winter, only in the low 30s but the humidity..  Man I need a smoke!!


----------



## WeedHopper

All I want is to grow my own Meds without getting put in jail. I could give a crap about big business or making money from Weed. I have a Business. Just wanna be left alone to live my life. Ill let Keef deal with all that other ,,,,,,,,ahhhhhh,,,,,shi,,,,I mean stuff. Lol


----------



## Keef

I hear U Cane!--Hey Dog --My goal when prohibition ends is 100 lbs a year !--- With an indoor rotation of a 60 day finisher running 365 would give me a harvest twice a month !--How many pounds I need to harvest every 2 weeks to meet that goal ?


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !--I'm glad U got a good  business --I don't!-- I don't expect to get rich growing weed Cuz !-- Growing weed is the only skill I got left !--I'm 60 no real heath problems except from the injury !--My people tend to live well into thier 90s and beyond !-- I have no intention of retiring !--They let me grow weed legally and I have no financial worries and I get to smoke  the best weed around and it never cost me a dime !--Yep!--Rose said something about what a man does defines what he is his mind ? -- We'll I'm a pot farmer !  Let me grow 100 pounds a year and do some voodoo to the end product and make lots of people smile !


----------



## WeedHopper

I have a business yes,,,a good one now that might be a stretch,, cause I damn sure aint rich,,lol
 Only businesses around here getting rich are the Fat Cat Churches.
Yeah im 60,,,and ill be 70 in 10 yrs,,and weed still wont be legal in the south.


----------



## mrcane

W.H. I'm with you ,just wanta grow enough good Meds, for Mom & I...
   Keef that Sounds like a lot of stress and work...
  But a little operation with high end stuff,would be, like a vineyard with it's fine wine...Now that might not be so bad...

  Geezzz We all banging 60 here??


----------



## Keef

Yep Cane !--Small high end mom and pop operation !---Really don't need a 100 pounds just seemed like a good even number !-- I will probably be skipping the trim and cure and kinda like Hippie runs everything into bubble hash ---I hope to run everything thru a Super Critical CO2 hash oil extraction machine !-- Make some e-cig juice or other desirable product from it !-  U can still get 99 years in prison for making a concentrate down where me and Hopper live !--So U can be sure I haven't done any research -testing and stuff like that -- I don't smoke weed either !!-mmm?m? If I had that would be against the law !


----------



## yarddog

I'll help the average age out, I'm 27.  That should bring the average down to around 57.  Lol


----------



## mrcane

Wow Y.D. 27, I had a feelin, You should start a young bucks club...LOL...


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaken Young Whipper Snapper,,,what tha hell you doen in the old ppls section. I got kids older then you. Matter fact my youngest is 27.
Just messen wit ya YD,,,you are more then welcome to hang out with us old folk. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

yall are wrong the office job is just as stressful but in different ways. i went from being the foreman over the machine shop and hydraulic shop to the parts department not much has changed.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Freaken Young Whipper Snapper,,,what tha hell you doen in the old ppls section. I got kids older then you. Matter fact my youngest is 27.
> Just messen wit ya YD,,,you are more then welcome to hang out with us old folk. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


mine is 36.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning old farts and young fart. Am I the oldest at 63????? Yikes.

Giggy, I hope you hear soon. That is scary waiting.. been there, was ok. I hope she is too. 

RAIN, i am not kidding you. Crazy.  I hope no trees fall when the wind comes. 

After getting caught up in this thread, i want soup and stews. yum.  Maybe i will make one today.  Hope ya'll are warm and dry and stoned.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose. Yep its mighty warm here in Dallas,,,go figure. Freaken weird *** weather. Never seen such screwed up temps in my life.


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Freaken Young Whipper Snapper,,,what tha hell you doen in the old ppls section. I got kids older then you. Matter fact my youngest is 27.
> Just messen wit ya YD,,,you are more then welcome to hang out with us old folk. Yehaaaaaaaaaa




    Got two Young 40s
    Don' forget the Grand Kids 2 There


----------



## Keef

Dog who's gonna carry the torch when the rest of us are in the ground ? -- I'm glad to have U around little brother !-- Ya'll check my math and reasoning on this ?--- With that CO2 hash oil extractor I recover about 10% of the start dry weight ?-- So from a kilo of fine weed I should be able to recover 100 grams of oil ?-- That e-cig stuff they can't keep on the shelf got 100 -200  miligrams of hash oil per gram (cc) !--retails for $45-50 a gram !-- So I ran a kilo and recovered 100 grams of oil !--I put 250 miligrams of the best oil I can make into a gram (cc) -- I have 100 grams of oil --That would make 400 (cc)  (?) of high grade Outlaw e-cig liquid ? --- How much it take to replace $100,000-150,000 a year !  --


----------



## WeedHopper

My oldest is 38. Damn im feeling old. Lol


----------



## mrcane

:yeahthat:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I think I am 1 of the youngest old farts, excluding Dog, at 58. Kraven, I know that there is something out there for you. More than 1 medical device company have nurses for clinical education and training for their customers. It might help you find that niche that fits you like a glove.
The phone interview went well. 2nd phone interview scheduled today. Spoke with Insurance co about car....they are allowing for an exploratory engine analysis. I suspect they think the engine is bad and they don't want to pay for it. I showed him the receipt for the work they did and I had tons of questions about the problem and about the troubleshooting procedures. Then I asked if he had ever heard of anyone pulling a head on a SOHC motor and not doing the water pump and timing belt at the same time? Why 2 head gaskets? Why doesn't the receipt show any other work having been done and there being no charge next to it, rather than just the radiator and condenser? When I was done, the claims adjuster was just as curious as I was about how they came to their conclusions. But still no closer to a fixed car


----------



## Keef

I 'm the highest !--Hey Dog !-The bottles those seed came in ? -- If I was to be preparing to manufacture my own e-cig liquid ? --- That would be my $100 bottle !--- Morning Rose and anyone else I missed !


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, i may be the oldest, but i am the best looking! LOL


----------



## yarddog

$100 for that?   I bet you do want to make that.


----------



## mrcane

Rose,Yes and we will always be, looking up to you...


----------



## Keef

Rose -just because my face was mangled and my arm looks funny don't give U the right to make fun of me being ugly !--Shame on U !-- Boasting about your beauty in front of Igor !


----------



## Rosebud

we all know you are a cutey pie Keef. Best plastic surgeon around.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Ok, i may be the oldest, but i am the best looking! LOL


 that wouldn't be hard :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Rose --U good I can usually  get someone back peddling with stuff like that ! Hey we got any artist in the O.F.C. ? -- I need a logo for THC e-cig liquid the bottles are squat 2 mil. bottles!-- safety seal -logo on lable--shrink wrap ! -- Anyway what would the logo for such a liquid look like ?


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Ok, i may be the oldest, but i am the best looking! LOL


 Can I borrow your mirror?

Giggy, good karma heading your way. Wife went through the same a few years back. Pucker factor was high.

Fingers crossed for ya, Kraven.

Dog, I've got tattoos older than you! Not raggin' ya though. I was 27 once, it's just getting harder to remember it.


----------



## Keef

Dog --Let's  say U lived in a prohibition state ?-- If U had an excess of weed and someone in a free state had excess money?-- If U was delivering the product would U rather run dirty with some weight in bud or let Green Santa deliver a case of those bottles?  I wouldn't do it cause it's  against the law and we don't have an excess anyway !-- but---prohibition ain't something new !-- There's a market ? --Somebody gonna make a run !


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll know I don't about computers so could some body e,plain this " Dark Web" Thang !-  What all they buy and sell ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey ya'll know I don't about computers so could some body e,plain this " Dark Web" Thang !- What all they buy and sell ?


 I know nothing about it, but...I could only envision that it would require a different browser that doesn't use ip addresses as a way of accessing the pathway to and from a server, but rather use a peer to peer communication system. What would you sell at a market where you can buy or sell anything? Everything from drugs to nuclear weapons, duh. Kind of why NSA is trying to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Keef

Okie Dokie  Umbra !--- That's what I thought !--What about a Craigslist in a free state ? - Anyway it is my dream to sell my excess product --wholesale online!  ---Maybe one day !--What's  for supper ?  I'm like Hippie I can cook and follow a recipe but -D.D. always has last word !-- We got it worked out there are things I can rock !--Anyway after 20 years of assisting  a surgeon --I do that when it's  needed !-- She gives me the recipe  and when I'm ready she comes in and the ingredients are prepared and measured out--All she got to do is --Work her magic !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys...
Back from the trainer. I got a gift certificate for one month of training for mr rb, for christmas... ha..to be continued.. 

Hippie, you didn't say how old you are? i take it I am your older esister?  

What is for dinner!


----------



## Hippie420

Split pea and ham soup! And yep, you're older. I turned the big six-O three months ago. Yoop and Bozzo gotcha beat in years, though. They were ducking bullets in the jungle when you were in Jr. High.


----------



## Hippie420

I hope that gift certificate you got Mr. RB is small. I know where I'd stick it if the Old Hen gave me one for Christmas.


----------



## Keef

That's  a good idea Rose !--What's  for supper? -- D.D. gets off at 5 central I don't think she gonna wanna cook!-- Maybe go get a burger and sit in the parking lot at the park and watch the waves ? -- but -She got a Christmas  party this weekend! -- She already told me I can't go!--Her ex boss might be there !-- Even though I swore I would not jack him up!---in public ! She say I can 't go !-- She say anything happens to him --especially if it looks like an accident --She'll know I had something to do with it !--  It would be so easy !  --Hopper can back me up on this -- Good book say "Vengeance  is Mine " don't it Hopper !


----------



## Rosebud

Mr RB already works out at home. He has MS and could hardly walk when he had to retire at 62. One day i had to go pick him up as he couldn't walk to the car from the shop. His best friend brought him out to me, I couldn't go in as i don't have a security clearance. His best friend didn't know that my husband had fought MS since 1980. He found out that day. I couldn't keep his secret any longer. 

He would not be happy that i am sharing this but it is my story too and he would probably not care..He came home that day, started smoking pot lightly as it had been 30 years. He went off all his pharmaceuticals, even the chemo like shots for MS that he had been on for well over a decade. Everything. A year later he started walking around the block. Now he works out at home. BUT he always over does it. He thinks he can do more than he should...so my lovely young trainer will help him learn how to do things without hurting himself.  He will really like her. She already likes him from hearing about him for a year.  And if not, i get an extra month.  So lucky for me Hippie he has never told me to stick anything... could be a first, but i doubt it. He is one of those southern gentlemen you hear about and probably are too.

Is that more than you ever wanted or needed to know? Sorry, must be the I cookies i am smoking.


----------



## mrcane

Rose, You are a sweet heart, Mr,RB is a lucky man. My oldest sister has MS. I sure wish she would give MMJ a try... I have tried..:confused2: The drugs that they have her on, are killing her..


----------



## yarddog

Men always try to do more than we should.  You hear of guys working themselves in the grave.   Heat strokes and such.


----------



## Hippie420

Gotcha, Rose. Forgot Mr. RB has MS. Might just get him moving a little better. I'm sure he'll love it.

It's great he got off the big pharma poison. They don't get paid to cure you. They make more money if you stay sick.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Afternoon OFC, Rose your just a kid, I'm 72 and pulling up the floors in my Cond because I had a valve bust and flood the floor I just put down a year ago.
See when you aint rich you got to do all the work yourself and it keeps you healthy, I quit work at 50 with nothing in the bank and never looked back.  Had some good luck and followed a good path and now I'm loving life. Been on the Blue dream since noon.


----------



## umbra

crack will kill you quickly
that's why it's gotta go
They'll make more money
if they kill ya nice and slow


----------



## ness

Good afternoon here, OFC.  Hi to everyone.  Rose, I got my pipe in the mail today.  It smoke real fine.  The stem is fatter than my other pipes.  And, it make a hissing sound when smoking it.  Just had plain peanut butter for lunch.  Did, feel like messing up the kitchen.  Lets, smoke:48:


----------



## mrcane

Smokingranpa.....:aok:   

          Wit ya nes   :48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud, did, you break in your new pipe yet.  I'm enjoying my sherlock pipe just fine.:fly:


----------



## yarddog

I bought my wife a silver fumed Sherlock for Christmas.      I won't lie, I smoked a bowl from it, and then cleaned it back up.   Ha-ha.   Good as new.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, oh i am so glad to know you got your chirstmas present.  I am tickled you like.  Is it pretty? Green right?
Yes i really like my new pipe too. And have had to clean it already. 

YD, very cool for your wife. We do like our pipes don"t we?

Oh smokingranpa, Thank you for being older, i feel so much better. Good for you for making a good life for yourself after 50. We have never been rich and mr rb does everything unless it requires a ladder. We have been lucky.   Again, thanks for being born before me.

Umbra, so true, your poem.


----------



## Rosebud

Mr cane, i wish you could get your s-i-l to try pot. All those drugs for muscle spasticity are so hard on a person, i think. Pot is not only benign, it is proactive and heals stuff.  So sad she won't listen to you. And thanks for what you said. We have both been lucky to have found each other and still choose and want to be together. very lucky.


----------



## ness

:spit:and:joint4::bump: Rosebud, yes, it is green, slatted, stem is wider and the mouth hole is bigger.  Nice hit though.  Getting ready to go feed the kittens.:tokie:


----------



## mrcane

Yep...Rose All you can do is try.. Got My 92 yr. old Mom, & My aunt @86 to try some lemon drops when I was visiting. They finally slept good.  I knows that it sure helps me..
  And now growing it, it's even more good medicine!!!


----------



## Keef

Afternoon all !--Was busy taking a power nap!-- Hey know them green dots under your avatar or what ever ?-- I don't know how do it but Nes needs some!--I don't even know what they are but 5hey green --that's  a good thing right !-- Now time to get tight !


----------



## Rosebud

Done Keef.  Ya click on the second thing from the left at the bottom of your name, that gives peeps reputation, and the more good ones you get the better your rep is. As soon as i became a mod no one ever gives me those any more...I know, such a sad story. But i loved getting nice things said once upon a time.   Yes, red is bad, green is good.


----------



## Keef

Talking about medicine -- In my book even recreational use of MJ is medical !---- Lots of folks lots of places can't fire up because of restrictions of one sort or another !--I just want to extract the goodies from weed as oil then put it back together in an e-cig juice equivalent to the original weed toke for toke!-- Stronger for pain relief and weaker for daytime use !-- Plus many people will want to toke on the down low at work or where ever !--Personally I dream of weed tasting parties !--


----------



## Keef

Rose thinks she rambles?-- Where's  Hippie ?-- Cuz 10-15 mils a day of e-cig juice is way too much !!--We gonna fix that !-- Buy a pack of your old brand of cigs--Tear them up and put it into a cup or 2 of water !--Do not save one back to smoke (U dog!)--boil them slowly minus paper and filters !--Let it simmer and hour or so!--Remove from heat and filter thru coffee filter!--Put the filtered liquid back in the pan and slowly reduce until you've got about one tenth original volume or less !--This is now your nicotine concentrate for making your own nicotine e-cig juice!-- Food grade vegetable glycerin  cost $25 a gallon online !-- Start by making a small amout!-- Add nicotine extract slowly to an ounce or so of V.G.until U find a strength where U want !-- 2-3 mils a day should be where U should be !-- and still get enough nicotine!


----------



## umbra

Keef, we used to do the 12 days of Christmas. Our annual holiday party with friends. We all bought a bag a month of weed. So we would save 1 bud from each bag thru out the year and then sample them all at the party.
2nd phone interview went better than the 1st one. 3rd round coming up soon.


----------



## Keef

Umbra hope the job and engine all works out !--I am puzzled that a pot farmer in a free state would be looking for a joby-job .-- but to each his own !--As for the weed parties and that magnificent garage grow U got-- I'm jealous and hate U so very, very much !


----------



## Hippie420

I'm ALIVE!!!! Took the Old Hen to the watering hole and went a beer past my self imposed limit. Best I've felt in two weeks!

Rose, forgive me. I judge everyone's rehab attempts by mine. 
The local hindu sent me to rehab for twelve weeks. After ten, they evaluated me. Handed me a T shirt, told me they'd done more harm than good, and sent me down the road. I was trying really hard, too.

'Bout to tuck into a idiotic amount of bubble hits and fade......


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra hope the job and engine all works out !--I am puzzled that a pot farmer in a free state would be looking for a joby-job .-- but to each his own !--As for the weed parties and that magnificent garage grow U got-- I'm jealous and hate U so very, very much !


 It's expensive here...and as good as I might be as a ganja farmer, I am just barely making it with the added expense of repairing my car. The crop got seeded and it was $600/lb difference in price. Left me a little light on the bill end. 2 mortgages, you know...$1200/m electric bill, nutes, promix, grow bags...it never ends


----------



## umbra

because it really is the free market that drives the price and not an artificially induced price


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, I hope you get the job if it is the right one for you. Cali is stupid expensive.

Hippie, nothing to forgive. I have never had anyone help me get strong until now. I have always gotten hurt always. This young lady is different.  I think smoking a lot of pot helps too. I wasn't smoking when i always got hurt in exercise or yoga. I had to get some muscles to do the garden...   Glad you are feeling better and the beer was a good thing.


----------



## ness

good evening here, Hello OFC.  Boy, I"m buzzed.  This new pipe of mine is a mine blower, just almost fell of my seat.:stoned:


----------



## Keef

Umbra best wishes with the job search !--Dam bills !--  Cuz they mess around and give me another 2 years before they end national prohibition I'm gonna be where I want to be with the grow!-- It's  a resort town ! Come to the beach buy some of Keef's e-cig liquid so U can get high in public without notice!--Might be a market !--legal or otherwise !-- Spend some money --have a good time --Then go home !-- That attitude ain't right U know !--but if someone on vacation wants some fine e-cig liquid --I feel I have a responsibility to make sure they enjoy thier vacation !-- Don't I ?


----------



## Keef

High Nes !--Ya'll should all load up after prohibition ends and move down here by the beach !--  When they finally let us there's enough solar and Wind for an indoor pot farmer to about break even !--U could throw those rediculous looking Eskimo clothes away and wear flip flops year round !--If I was growing outside and had some stupid long finisher ?-- No frost !--It could still be growing !--


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a blueberry jay.   Can't wait to give this strain a run.  Nice sweet flavor.  Got another girl trimmed and in Tupperware.   Weighed in at 2.2 oz.  I'm expecting to lose more weight as they finish curing.


----------



## Kraven

Whew, bunch of stoners tellin stories about their age and children...YD thats just nutz....27 huh, well feel free to hang here, you'll save yourself life trouble by just listening to your elders....lol I'm 47 so listen to this old timer...I have seen a few things. I worked harder today trying to find a job than I have ever worked at any job, tomorrow is the day I file my VA claim so that's got in my mind....hard to push it back down when it's all I have been thinking about for three weeks now. Giggy, my heart goes out to your wife man, scary time eh...hoping for the best brother. WH....Keef glad y'all are doing ok....Rose I just plain miss you.... Yoop glad you live my friend....whatever hit me was rough and you had it twice as long as me. I just dropped the last of the GTH #9 tonight....need to find the o'l hippy with the magic beans and get him to send some more my way, I'm gonna take cuts this time but would love to have some back up without breeding it myself.....Gosh the cherry bomb has me justa typing away...hope all is well ....y'all gonna have to become astronauts to catch up with me tonight cause I just blasted off.


----------



## ness

Eskimo clothes,:rofl:just got called a eskimo yesterday.  Hey, Keef I love the idea of a taste party.  There is nothing like the first hit of a pipe, that is when I taste it the most:tokie:


----------



## Keef

I know some of ya'll be working out planning on leaving a pretty corpse when U die !-(Rose -Cane )----Not me !--When I die I want to slide into the grave sideways with a corpse that obviously didn't have a single day of party left in it! -----I'm all in on surviving long enough for them to cure the disease called aging !- Give me my body back at it's  prime !-- I'd like another couple hundred years !--I got stuff to do !-- A hundred years I could grow lots of fine weed !--Smoke  lots of it too !--Somebody got to do quality control !--I was born for that job !


----------



## ness

Good Evening Kraven, I'm glad your feeling better.


----------



## ness

Keef, Wish you could send me some:icon_smile:


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

" I want to be all used up when I die"  George Bernard Shaw and Keef


----------



## mrcane

Kraven  Glad your back on your feet & fighting...All the best tomorrow with the VA!!


----------



## Keef

I wish I had excess too Nes!--That Blueberry Yard Dog sounds tasty !-- Dog that is why I like to keep a cut in veg until I harvest and find out what I got !-- If not and U stumble across something dat's the bomb but U don't got the last of it in a Tupperware box!-- They don't have to be big cuts!-- Kraven U got me lusting after some of that Cherry Bomb stuff !-- People see Hippie outside chopping ice out a kiddy pool and putting it in a cement mixer in the middle of a freeze gonna think the Bubble Master is senile!-- Look at him ya'll he's taking perfectly good weed and putting it in a cement mixer with chunks of ice !--Poor Bastid done lost his mind !--


----------



## Keef

Hey a dream I've had since I been here and found out there's  probably 50 miles of unsettled wild bay right over there!--After Katrina being able to make your own power took on a new meaning !--Then being on an island where there is no natural source of fresh water and the top water is almost undrinkable ,I discovered  how to make all the clean water I need with a reverse osmosis system !--A houseboat eco resort !--There are no roads and there is this big ranch with exotic game !--One time I saw a unicorn !-- What U think a houseboat community with floating greenhouses attached ?-- Hurricane  coming ? -- Fire up the engine and move !


----------



## Kraven

How come when you get your wife or girlfriend pregnant people rub her belly and say congratulations but nobody ever rub's your ____ and says good job?


----------



## yarddog

I'm kinda glad.    Folks got some nasty hands now days.


----------



## bozzo420

Yea I use to hate it. The girls would stand there and rub my belly like a Buddha as they talked to me. Well I did not really hate it.lol


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i mislead you. I don't exercise to be a certain size, or to look good. I exercise so i can move.  what beauty i had has long faded.  I like to be strong though. I learned that if i don't move i am in trouble.  I have an older sister that has been in bed 20 years.  I don't want that.  People do eat differently in the PNW, however.

What should I smoke right now?  See ya in a bit.

Kraven, i have to say, that has never entered my mind.   Her tummy has a new baby, yours, not so much.


----------



## Kraven

Was high and the thought struck me as funny and before I knew it it was posted...


----------



## Rosebud

It is weird though, I thought it was strange when people did that to me.

  Decided on some nurse larry.


----------



## WeedHopper

Charlie Sheen kicki.g Weedhoppers ***.


----------



## Rosebud

winning WH,


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Bozzo U in the land of Palm trees yet? -- Bozzo U remember the Gloman ?-- He had a knee replacement last month and I haven't heard from him since a few days before the operation !--Hope he's O.K. !-- Ya'll U would think being a pot farmer with one hand would be a disadvantage !--  Where he lives they got wild patches of weed!---This spring he fired up the tractor and planted his own "Wild Patch"-- Apparently he had a good year !--- Who chops out 400 males?-- I hope he heals well and maybe drop in when he gets his computer working !--Last I heard he said he would be running that Flower Tower RSO machine for --the foreseeable future !--


----------



## Keef

Weed Hopper high again !-- Rose I was poking fun !-- I wish I could move more without getting hurt !-- The face swells with weather changes but 3 bulged disc in my neck can get angry when I overuse my left arm !--  It's  a catch 22 in order to hurt less --U gotta hurt more !-- My pain container overflows already !


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven -- Good luck with the disability thing !-- My 3rd time even after my attorney proved there was job that old humpty-dumpty could do---The redneck judge decided surely that longhair Hippy vould get a job folding clothes!!--I was so happy to learn I wasn't disabled after all !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Keef, i mislead you. I don't exercise to be a certain size, or to look good. I exercise so i can move.  what beauty i had has long faded.  I like to be strong though. I learned that if i don't move i am in trouble.  I have an older sister that has been in bed 20 years.  I don't want that.  People do eat differently in the PNW, however.
> 
> What should I smoke right now?  See ya in a bit.
> 
> Kraven, i have to say, that has never entered my mind.   Her tummy has a new baby, yours, not so much.



  Rose, Same here, so much arthritis in this body if I don't move it..it'll freeze up on me..


----------



## Keef

Food Port !--My new best estimate show !- A poutine  burger?-- I can do that !-- The next one tries justifying thier live style is a rotten egg !-- Hey Cane !--Dam that smoked salmon is good !-- I learned the secret to that  glaze!--After brining pat dry --I then put it in my smoker and put a fan on it for about an hour drying the outside !-- Now D.D. wants to put a Cajun twist on it!


----------



## Keef

Don't U just love auto correct ?-  I said Food Porn ! My bestest new show !--See what auto correct changed it to up there ?-- If I miss spelled something maybe I meant to ? -- Strike one phone !-- Don't make me bust a cap on U !--


----------



## Keef

Hey U know they had a big international global warming meeting ?-- Since cows belch methane they be the biggest producers of green house gasses in da world -- I was just wondering ?-- What if we just killed all the cows ?--


----------



## Kraven

I'm down for a good old fashioned red meat cook out


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> How come when you get your wife or girlfriend pregnant people rub her belly and say congratulations but nobody ever rub's your ____ and says good job?



   Kraven , Awesome  :aok:


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Food Port !--My new best estimate show !- A poutine  burger?-- I can do that !-- The next one tries justifying thier live style is a rotten egg !-- Hey Cane !--Dam that smoked salmon is good !-- I learned the secret to that  glaze!--After brining pat dry --I then put it in my smoker and put a fan on it for about an hour drying the outside !-- Now D.D. wants to put a Cajun twist on it!



    Keef after I brine, I some times rinse,dry, lay it out and put it in the fridge over night, puts a nice glaze on it, then put a little that brown sugar paste on it.And Smoke it baby!!!  
   Hey you talkin about floating operation, we use to tow them duck camps all around the Bayou, anchor'em up for the big shots come out... Shoot ducks I guess These were full size barges..


----------



## Keef

I've seen those back in the swamp !-- Lots of floating stuff in the swamp!--I was just amazed at the amount of prime bay that has nothing on it !-- Intercoastal waterway goes from Brownsville Texas to Florida !-- There's no settlements because no road or utilities along 50 plus miles of the bay --Wild country !--Mmm!- brisket !--Kraven and I stand ready to do our share to fix global warming !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So glad to be off a few days. First time in two weeks that I can stay up late since I don't have to be up at 0 'dark-thirty. So, I'm watching the Gas Monkey & enjoying a little pipe.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. It's Fryday...Think I start the day with some Honeydew!!!


----------



## Kraven

Headed out for the VA....see y'all when I get back.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven Have a good day & Good luck Bro..  Let'em know how you feel, Don't be so proud..You deserve it...


----------



## WeedHopper

Coffee,toast,and eggs. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Good Luck Kraven !--  Hopper food at this time of day ?--Yuk !-- So coffee ,some caps and a pipe !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## mrcane

Off to workout...See Ya


----------



## bozzo420

Keef  I am packing bro.


----------



## yarddog

Rolled another blueberry j for the ride home today.     Got 12 hours to do a job I can get done in 6.   Today is going to be a layed back Friday.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning, I need a nap.  Kraven, thinking of you and sending good thoughts. You do deserve a break.  
Have a good work out mr cane. 
keef, enjoy your caps.
bozzo, good to see you.
good night now.


----------



## Keef

Sleep well Rose !--67 and foggy at the beach !-- Hey those 4n seed from Canada ? -- I'll get them but I've decided I'm gonna need the O.F.C. to get some of those 6n clones from way up there !--He sells a flat of 25 !--I just need enough to make sure I can keep one alive!- So maybe 6!-- Anyone want some ?-- We get them across the border and overnight them to me and anyone else who wants some ?--  Did U know if we took those 6n clones spread them out and cross a dozen or so of our favorite varieties--The O.F.C. would have the largest collection of 4n tetras in da world !-- Cross that 6n on Umbra's CWO tetra and the 5n seed it produce couldn't make seed if U wanted it to !-


----------



## Keef

Upsets me that Umbra had to take $600 a pound --Knowing they took his weed turned it into oil and doubled thier money !-- They have always screwed farmer like this !----Another thing --Yesterday when I explained how much e-cig liquid I could make with a kilo if I recovered 10% of the weight in oil ?--Good weed over 20% THC  ?-- U know that 10% I used may be a wee bit low ! --I'm gonna grow it !--I'm gonna process it !--I'm gonna package it and I'm gonna wholesale  a shelf ready product !--


----------



## Keef

It's  Fry day !--Where's  my peeps?-- U know I meant $600 a pound less than he wanted ?--  I wonder if my Nirvana  seed order will get here today ?-- Rose liked that Papaya? --I got regular photo seed and I plan to keep a Papaya boy anyway!-- Hey when national prohibition ends and these local yokles  want to grow weed --is it gonna be wrong of me to trade prepackaged e-cig liquid for thier trim and maybe they bud too ?   Traded at e-cig wholesale price ?  Of course the juice has to be awesome !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, I expect to work until I am 70. I am much better when I have more structure to my life. Smoking some of my buddy Boner's work. Its pine tar kush x sour d x blue dream. Its called...PTSD dreams.


----------



## Hippie420

I was about to say, before I'd sell my weed for six bills a pound, I'd push it up in a big pile and get the birds flying by high. Brick weed sells for more a pound, right?

I've sold a couple ounces to a friend for a hundred bucks an ounce. Wouldn't sell a penny cheaper to JC himself.


----------



## Keef

Yo Bubble Master !-- How's  the weather Bubble time yet ?-- Umbra !--What ever U need to do Cuz!----If growing weed is considered "Work"--Then I'll be working the rest of my life !--but my days of doing what someone else tells me to do are over !-- Except what D.D. tells me to do !--Mostly - sometimes I do it !-- Growing weed gave me a purpose again !--A hobby that I enjoy and will pay the bills too ?-- Is that work ?--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got to bed about 2 last night & slept like the dead. Told Keef I wanted to run Rosie, our botvac, last night but was just too tired to do it. Pretty sad. But, I'm off til Mon so I'll bounce back. We're gonna go get our supplies to wire the tub today. Soon, guys. I just need the time & energy. Keef's not allowed to do stuff by himself, so he has to wait for me. Time to do some farming.


----------



## WeedHopper

Havent heard from Hick in a very very very long time. Welcome back.
Think he may of settled down with his sheep girlfriend with the heels. Lol


----------



## Keef

Welcome back --Musta been before we showed up!--Welcome to the O.F.C. !--Just a bunch of Old Farts doing our ritual  Wake and Bake !--Sometimes it last all day !- Grow a little weed--get high and talk trash !- -It's  what we do!-


----------



## Keef

Oh ! It hurts !--Are all Old Stoners as easily amused as me ?-- Shih-Tzu verses Rosie the robovac !-- That puppy girl don't like it and she is not playing !---The other sissy dogs are hiding from it on the furniture  !--


----------



## mrcane

Back from little workout...  Whats Up?? 

    How about a little smoke?  :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Welcome back --Musta been before we showed up!--Welcome to the O.F.C. !--Just a bunch of Old Farts doing our ritual  Wake and Bake !--Sometimes it last all day !- Grow a little weed--get high and talk trash !- -It's  what we do!-



this was Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=629253&postcount=11


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, You get anywhere with the V.A. this morning?


----------



## Keef

Shows U how much I know Hopper!--So this Fog guy is not on first base?-- Who's on second base again ?  Who U calling a Hick anyway ? -- Sounds kinda rude to me !-- What Up Cane !-- I was in the grow room checking pHs  now I'm not !--- Got to slow down on that pipe sonny boy !


----------



## mrcane

Picked up a Xmas tree think I will try to get it up...There is a whole forest of them & I gotta go buy one...  Wife says can't cut'em ih the N.P.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven !--How's that aerocloner working for U? -- I tell U something about psych Docs and stuff !--They stir stuff up in your mind that sometimes best be left alone !--Get high and put that stuff back in them boxes!--Yo Cane we don't do that stuff anymore !--I tell U how hard core D.D. is to--every year since we been together come Christmas  there will be a young nurse with children who has to work Christmas Eve night and D.D. works it for her !


----------



## yarddog

My wife tried to keep all the bad stuff boxed up.  She will remember something she blocked and forgot in early childhood.   It just comes out out day and hurts her.   
It's a good thing we only live 80 years.  By the time I make it to 80, I'll have so many physical and mental scars.   I want to be like the old farm dog.   One day it just gets too hard and he gives up.


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef,:grinch: We do some Holiday cheer,My wife's mother lives next store,& she is into it..
   And what the heck, I believe in Santa' the sucker was just at my door' He was all Green & he had two box's for me, all in the same delivery...:banana:  I Love the O.F.C.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane working in the hospital one or both of us would end up having to work Christmas after awhile U just give up on trying to make it work !-- We try to do thanksgiving  cause we like to get high and cook !!-- I ain't trying to say anything nice about that devil woman again !-- Kicked out my own grow room !-- She been working everyday for a week or so !!-Cane do not let your wife get interested in growing weed !--Yakkity--Yakkity--Look at this mess!--What is this ? --Why did U do that ?----Sounds bad? -- Keef ain't no dumb sheet !--  First thing U know --I be saying --Hey Babe how is the grow going? -- My bag is getting empty !-- Can U bring me some more of that good stuff and some papers love ?  Put that obsessive compulsive personality to work !


----------



## Hippie420

Just got done fixing a rather disgusting plumbing leak. Upside was that I found a jar of Green Giant from 3/11/13. Can't wait to tuck into it. Year and a half weed is just coming into it's flavor, so I imagine this over two year old stuff should be SWEET!


----------



## Rosebud

Nice find Hippie. Enjoy. A reward for your labor.

Keef, nice of DD to do that for young mom's, very nice. 

Mr Cane, you must have been a good boy, I guess.

WH, i always liked Hick. 
Welcome Fog.


----------



## umbra

3rd phone interview went well. Well enough I have an person interview next week. Hippie I have some NCH's chem91 in a jar for 2 years now. It is completely different than when I put it in there. WOW is all I can say. Still have another 50 or so plants to transplant...later tater


----------



## Keef

Wish I was closer ,I'd help U smoke that old weed !  --I think I remember when U grew that !-U had a Green Giant mother and a Vietnamese Black mother ? U were trying to decide which one to keep !-- Yo Hippie maybe next year U can have a bag of 5n true sensimillia seed !-- Try as they might to breed some they'd have to come back to buy more !--- U would have to charge considerably more  for tbe seed though !-- Mane seed order didn't get here today !--Hey Cane , those are all from Umbra's  Bunch !--The ones marked B.P.U.-X-Blueberry Blast are the children of Trips --F-2 from Seed from Umbra ! -- Was gonna send U some more varieties but it just didn 't work out !


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, it's from the original batch. First run was GG and Skunk#1 from seed. I added a mother from clone of Black Vietnamese/Northern Lights a year later.

You ought to see what a hydro mother does after two years of being hacked on when you turn her loose in the spring outdoors. BOOM! Buds galore!


----------



## Kraven

VA - Claim filed on 16 ailments that my VSO states are more than certainly service connected...this is where we play the game with the VA...they try to prove its not and I try to prove it is...not gonna be a short ordeal by any stretch. My VSO is backing my claim back up to the original claim date of 05/2005 because he was able to prove this morning that my previous claim was handled poorly. In short it means they are REALLY gonna start poking and prodding on me till they are satisfied...this time I'm gonna see it through if it even means appeals. On a an excellent note all 4 clones threw a single white hair about 1/2 cm and one did the same at the 2nd node up so in about 2-3 days it will be time to transplant. Girls are getting frosty so hit my siggy and gimme some praise


----------



## mrcane

Wish that we had, Old weed problem !!! 
  Keef Thanksgiving has always been my fav. holiday...  I won't need any more varieties. I'm looking good...Thanks bro. Looks like might have to get another veg. going when the papaya goes into flower...


----------



## Kraven

Glad your 3rd phone interview went well umbra, hope things start jumping for you soon.
WH I swear I have seen Hick on RIU and few other sites, I recognize his avatar.
Rose, how are ya e-mom? hope your doing well...lots of weird weather your way!
Keef...they live...they live 4/4 on the SSTD clones, so im super stoked with the octocloner.
Mr Cane...sounds like somebody was a good boy this year 
Hippie...nice find, I love it when I run across 2 year old hidden GOOD pot.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Kraven, will you get back pay from 2005? I hope so.  I am glad you are doing that. You did your time.  Congrats on the dank growing dude.  Flowering clones, ok!  I am fine. Took the day off today from christmas.  Drinking ginger tea and smoking something.. oh yeah, nordle.  Kraven, that avatar of Hick's is pretty memorable. Mp was more wild when Hick was here, wouldn't you say Umbra?

Umbra, i remember boner from here at mp. Say hi to him from me.

I must be doing something wrong as my pot if it sits a year isn't as good. or it changes to all cbd...Glad you guys have better luck. I need to up my drying and curing..

Keef glad you enjoy the vac vs shitzu show!  ha


----------



## Keef

Kraven I like it !-- I was worried U would have heat problems in the cloner !-- They send out that first root then pop !--Make a long white fish bone  root !--When the time comes --I'll switch from 2 inch cups and collars to 4 inch ones and fill them with those clay balls-- 6 spots in each of my big bloom boxes !--Just like my 35 spot boxes --I don't have to use all the spots !-- Yo Umbra if my light bill was 1,300 a month the LEO would be all over me !-- Putting in the hot tub then replacing my electric stove---waterheater and clothes dryer with gas models -- should allow me to expand some !


----------



## umbra

Kraven, thank you. Whenever I feel like I am loosing my mind, I go to the fortress of solitude ( the grow space). Find peace in your plants my friend. Hick's old avatar is a generic photo off the net and a few other people use it, so just cause you see the avatar doesn't mean it's Hick. Rose, Boner was his nick name in HS, not on here. I don't think he has ever been on here, not sure. He is very hush, hush about many things. When NCH heard where he lived, he knew people right in the same area. So he is among the growers union.


----------



## Keef

Umbra's right about growing keeps U sane look at me !-- I used to be crazy as hell !-- Never mind !-- Hey went and got D.D. some wine so I get Shrimp and Grits for supper !--


----------



## Kraven

Wow, I got the Hippy Slayer out to take a good look at her, what a difficult plant. Even as sad as she looks, and I aint a novice, when I get her right she is gonna be something special. I am gonna post her here since more of my friends drop by here if that's OK with y'all. She is the kind of girl if you mistreat her she does not forgive...I got behind and did not see a Mg sulfate issue quick enough in veg at the flip and she has never greened back up.... but she is loading up with trichs.


----------



## mrcane

So, Do any one what happen to the Hick? Just Boom he Gone?

  Oh Kraven By my untrained eye she looks Beautiful, Looking fwd for the updates..


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven I wish people would post more pics here!--  I like show and tell !- - Everybody knows Old Stoners like pictures !


----------



## Kraven

Thanks she is at day 25 now and she goes 70 days so I'm gonna go ahead and say she is by far the stinkiest, triched out girl I have ever grown at 25 days....she is gonna be just candy coated at the end if she keeps this up.


----------



## Kraven

Well the wife just made home made cinnamon rolls, not the whappum kind...but the kind where you measure the flour and build it from there...better than a krispy kreme and cinnabun cross....so as an official tester I must excuse myself for a jiffy.


----------



## mrcane

And I was just making a cup of tea....Enjoy


----------



## Keef

Whoa!--Growing up my grandmother used to keep a bottle of pepper sauce  on the table all the time !!-Nothing but some peppers she grew pickled in vinagar! --A few drops of the vinagar on beans or anything would spice it up !--I grew some Serrano pepper this year pickled them in vinagar !--How hot could it be ?-- Oh! That's  hot !----In a water gun that pepper sauce would be deadly !  Perfect for home defence or on beans and rice/ Cornbread --Have I ever told ya'll they used to call me Cornbread when I was in the Army the first time ? --


----------



## Keef

What up Fog ?-- It depends, sometimes pretty late --Hippie a nighthawk especially  he get fired up on that bubble hash !-- He and I are in central time on opposite ends of the country !--Yo Hippie ain't this the night Black Jesus and Archer come on ? -- Rose, Cane and Umbra on the west coast but they mostly crash early ! crash early !


----------



## Rosebud

Fog, i do believe that is a shower cap Hick's avatar is wearing.  Making up a bowl of LA and LA hash... my neighbor is coming over for our usual friday night partay.  It won't last long since this is on the menu.. It is how i control a party ha.


----------



## WeedHopper

Shhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Rosebud

shhhhhhh?  ok.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im high,,,and gotta watch those little people alllll around us. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
Lol,,,just meseen wit your head.


----------



## WeedHopper

Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Keef

U know I think Rose got a sickness in her mind !--I mean follow along !--She invite poor unsuspecting neighbors over and turns them into wobble heads before they have to teeter home !--Tell us Rose do U ever laugh at them as they leave ?


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

No really couldn't U hear her chuckling when she was talking while ago ?---She didn't say I'm gonna pack some of my speedy Cindy 99 and we and the neighbors can just have a chatty little visit !--No Rose packing hash in the pipe talking about ---I'm bout to knock the neighbors out !  Hahahahahaha!!-Dat's what she said right ?


----------



## mrcane

Just Rolled a fatty gonna head to the garage check on the little girls...


----------



## Keef

Yo Fog --No matter where U at be glad U ain't my neighbor !--Down here in Texas they don't take kindly to people like us !--A dirty pipe and I go to jail !-- So I just hide out and prepare for when I can blow these people's minds !-- They gonna give me 2 more years ? -- I'm out to find a monster !-- I want to breed some tetraploid varieties !--Know of any , I need some breeding stock diversity !-- U don't happen to be in Canada are U ? -- Or have a friend up there with all his papers and such ?


----------



## mrcane

Hey Keef, whats the best way for a person to store some seed


----------



## Keef

I keep them dry and keep them in the fridge but there maybe better ways --I didn't have anyone to teach me !-- That's just the place I've always kept mine !


----------



## Rosebud

What Keef said is the way i hear you are supposed to do it. Mine are in the dark in a cool place.

Keef, you funny man. Partay is over.. good night now. LOLOLOL... Had some good laughs. How am i going to get to the bedroom?


----------



## mrcane

I'm not far behind Rose as Keef was saying Were out pretty early.. 
   But up early also..   Cool, dark,dry place Yep Thanks
  Sounds like a nice evening at Roses...


----------



## umbra

Cane, I use a desiccant in a glass container and then put them in fridge.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra sounds like the Setup..
       What do ya say.... the ol is snoring in er chair, little more of this Honeydew ,and I'll wake er up to go to bed..


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, we ain't in the same time zone unless it's the twilight zone. I'm on yankee eastern time.
Yup, Black Jesus was on. You gotta check out the new series on Adult Swim. It's called Neon Joe, the Werewolf Hunter. Giggle and a half.


----------



## mrcane

Yo Hippie I use to be a member of the east coast allstar partying team... grew up outside the Boston area..  Still go back, just to many Peeps, unless you get deep in the woods...And those woods are hard to find any more..just a bunch of Massholes....


----------



## mrcane

Hey what network runs that stuff Black Jesus? Only get internet here now, so Netflix is about all that we have... Got sick of all the reality **** & Bad news ..

    Wow this is good weed...  See Ya  :stoned:


----------



## Hippie420

Adult Swim. It's channel 42 on Commiecast. They've also got Aqua Team Hunger Force and Squidbillies, too.


----------



## Keef

4 am central ---Up fighting my demons !--- Cane U gonna have to get stoned and binge watch "Archer" !--He's the man !  Got caught up in a show me and Hopper keep up with called "Street Outlaws" - -- Hippie I thought U were in central time !  -- Front pushing thru !--Windy  and rain !-- Explains the pain !-- Gonna take some caps fill up my pipe and see how high I can get !


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie when those Chem Dawg seed gonna be dry ?-- U know I be wanting some ?-- I'd like to cross it on my T.E.!-- Might make a nice match !-- Speaking of the T.E. ---When U gonna set up the indoor grow?  -- Keep me posted !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef you Crazy bastage. Lol 
Go to sleep.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been up about an hour now. Probably shouldn't have drank that last glass of merlot last night,  the weed is definitely my friend this morning!


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's Huey Lewis on VH1 Classic! I just can't do this.


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little more pipe & it's not so bad. Shaking my foot & everything!


----------



## yarddog

I've noticed a trend, I rarely finish a bowl before going to sleep.    I'm definitely using less bud now.   Been waking up with most of a bowl left over.


----------



## WeedHopper

Time for coffee. I See Keef is keeping DD in line. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaaaa
Morning Dog


----------



## DirtyDiana

Now we're talking, Bruno Mars. Love me some Bruno Mars. Of course I wouldn't mind some Foo Fighters.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I love when that happens YD.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, headed out to see the o'l hippy for a safety meeting.... Then out of town for my nephews B Day, be a long day and lots of children....better pack a "lunch" lol. Hope everybody has a wonderful day...ours is getting started a little cool in the low 50's...what a brutal winter we are having


----------



## Rosebud

My goodness you all are up and at um early!  

Good morning all ya all.


----------



## mrcane

Sept, Me Rose,  Slept In,Think I got a Weed hangover..  Hair of the dog I guess....
    Good Morning ALL....


----------



## yarddog

Beautiful day today.   I'm bummed out.  I been looking forwards to this weekends ride for three weeks.    Dirt bike started acting up yesterday.  Spent 7 hours working on it and its still fubar.  
Rolled a couple jays, figured I'd just take the street bike out and kill some time.  
I like how kraven calls it his safety meeting.   Lol
Morning all you stoners.  
Just dropped 8 beans to soak.


----------



## Kraven

Hahahaha yea me and the o'l hippy spend a few hours together each Saturday...he rolls J's the size of dime rolls....no lie. We spend the time in cannabis college, he is passing 40+ years of growing experience on to me, and in return I help out with the garden, plus he is just a good friend...today he sent me home with three clones, a Cali Orange, a Kali Mist and a Bubba Kush x ? that he keeps around because it is just excellent smoke. I trade cuts with him some times, so it's like being able to have 10-15 proven strains at my finger tips when I'm not being a tester for new strains. Hope everybody is as High as I am now, 2 J's and I had to tell the o'l hippy I was done lol.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Wondering, with an interview coming up next week, should I stop smoking now? Nah, wait until I know I have to quit. Woke with a plan to get things done today, and now I am stoned. The weather here has been chilly and rainy...it has been warmer and sunnier in NJ than in Cali.


----------



## Rosebud

HA... I too have a pot hangover and did the hair of the dog and now i am stoned.. LOL  I too needed to get a lot done... geez, what a dilemma. Nap or turn on t he music loud and get busy?   I bet the nap wins.. 

Glad you got the interview Umbra.. 

Kraven, that worked out so good you and the old guy becoming good friends. Love that.


----------



## mrcane

Yep,Stoned again..  Need to get busy though..  
   Y.D. What is that bike doing? Bummer..
 Kraven,, you are one lucky man to have the hippy as your mentor...
Umbra,Hope that the interview goes well....the weather back in N.E. been nicer than here.. Warmer go figure..


----------



## umbra

I picked up my pen tonight,
 but I couldn't seem to write
 it's like a got religion
 and then I lost the light.
 A homeless woman once told me
 she always felt that way,
 then she asked me for some money,
 stood up and walked away.

The Priest I found was nervous,
 he cleared his throat a lot,
 framed in stain glass windows,
 his eyes were lost in thought
 I asked him, " Father, is some happiness my right?"
 He said, " rather seek your joy from
 the blessings of your God and
 happiness from worship in His sight."
 then he asked for some money,
 stood up and walked away.


----------



## Rosebud

Very moving and thought provoking Umbra.  I heart you.  Seems there is more to say on this.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, Nice,Thanks.....


----------



## Kraven

Thats good umbra. Very succinct and thought provoking, just the way excellent poetry should be, why are you not published?


----------



## Kraven

Here's the clones I got today.... and the veg tent fills, maybe too full. Got three seedlings, four clones from the cloner, four Ghost Train Haze # 9 beans that have cracked and have tails plus the California Orange, Kali Mist and Bubba Kush x ? he keeps around because its epic...trust me on that.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Thank you Umbra, I am moved


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !--I'm better now !-- U know I'm a poet too ?--Watch!

Mary had a little lamb
She tied to to a heater
Everytime it moved

I can't remember the rest!


----------



## WeedHopper

:bolt:


----------



## mrcane

Kraven Looks like you have your hands Full...


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Very moving and thought provoking Umbra. I heart you. Seems there is more to say on this.


 It was something I started a while ago and never finished. I never could make it all rhyme the way I wanted, so I let it be what it was. I have many poems that I never finish, just bits and pieces...and this is one of those.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Thats good umbra. Very succinct and thought provoking, just the way excellent poetry should be, why are you not published?


 My 1st poem was published when I was in 5th grade. It was a haiku contest. It was published in a book of haiku written by someone who was living in Walt Whitman's old home in Camden, NJ. The house is now a museum, and the poet long dead. My family bought 5 copies of the book and I think they sold 10 copies total, lol.


----------



## Keef

Umbra what up ?-- Hopper U get that rain coming your way yet ?-- We getting some but the pressure  change got me on the run !--Hanging out waiting on the mailman to bring my seed!--Watching The Who at Hyde Park !--Who are these old grey headed people ?


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane - U given a clone station anymore thought ?  I always keep a cut in veg until I've harvest the original !-- Those seed marked BPU -X-Blueberry Blast ? -I still got the parents !-- U can keep quite a few varieties going as long as U keep them small until U need them !--The planning part is something I'm still working on !--Take a cut--2 weeks to root --6 weeks of veg (?) --8--10 weeks in bloom -- U need a calender !-- U the some cuts every 2 weeks or every month on some kind of rotation --U end up with fresh cuts --a group 2 weeks older and a group 2 weeks older than them !-- Eventually they start co.ing out of bloom every 2 weeks!--Everytime I get close to making it work something happens -- spidermites- root aphids--pH rollercoaster!--Sooner or later I learn to deal with what ever happens !--When prohibition ends --all I have to do is veg my baby plants longer and there won't be a baby plant rotation but a big plant rotation !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys were talking about your age the other day. I think I'm in pretty good shape for my age, but out of all my body parts--my eyes are in the best shape. I must do about a 1,000 eye rolls a day.  I live with Keef you know. Rose, I have some Papaya seeds coming; I'm so excited. Thanks for the tip or I never would've ordered them.  I'm about Widowed out. I love the T.E., but it's  been slow to clone & grow due to various problems.


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef I sure would like to take over the spare bath.. Just got to convince Mrs.C.. that it is cost effective...And we keep the company away...


----------



## Keef

Cane I started in a corner of a walk in closet --it took awhile to convince D.D. to let me have the whole walk in closet for a grow!--I had veg on one end and bloom on the other end !--Now the walk in is bloom and my veg/ cloning station is the full size shower stall!--Next expansion is moving bloom to the spare room and using the walk in closet for veg . -- Keeping the shower as a nursery !--

Get the wife involved and everything is easier !  Guide her thru starting some seed !--Once they come up and she has some plants everything changes !  You'll go check the grow and her plants will have the best light !-


----------



## Keef

U ever get a seed order in the mail and know what it is but can't figure out how to get to them !--I wanted to bite it but I didn't!--D.D. say  --Give me MY seed !-- Works for me !---Papaya and Bubblicious !--Something called Pure Power Plant and Aurora  Indica!-- Free seed called Freebies ? -- Really ? -- It was just to much work to say what they are ?


----------



## mrcane

Well the Papaya is starting it's third set of leaves, She loves Her weed,It won't take long.
  Nice Presents in the mail... Fun... Going to do some dirt farming with these ??


----------



## umbra

shackles of knowledge rip my flesh
as morning spews out the dawn
like some sick feeble old man
who just goes on and on and...on

he that may endure
will be no more
and all will be as it was before...
absolute nothingness


----------



## Keef

Yep Cane !--Slowly but Surely !-- Once U get a taste of something you've watched grow from seed to harvest ---First fine buzz and U can't go back! --


----------



## Keef

Umbra be deep today !--Do U have any emotional changes or floaters in your vision as a precursur to the epilepsy  seizures any kind of warning ? I ask because I used to have migraines and seeing floaters in my vision was a sure sign it was about to happen !


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Yep Cane !--Slowly but Surely !-- Once U get a taste of something you've watched grow from seed to harvest ---First fine buzz and U can't go back! --


True keef


----------



## yarddog

Went and washed my grandma's car.   Visited and had a plate of food.   Sat and drank coffee with her.   I hate to see family getting older.   I remember when she was in her prime.   
Uncle and aunt live next door, so dropped in on them and partook in some green.    My bud knocked em down.    It ain't no racehorse, but it still flies!!


----------



## mrcane

Great Y.D. Nice that you are so close to familyand you can get your aunt high . sure is tough seeing them age,Spent the month of June with Mom & Dad both 92...Still got each other,still at home..


----------



## Keef

I can only imagine how potent weed would be with no prohibition or restrictions by the time I'm 92 !-- Whoa !-I would smoke some of that !--


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Went and washed my grandma's car.   Visited and had a plate of food.   Sat and drank coffee with her.   I hate to see family getting older.   I remember when she was in her prime.
> Uncle and aunt live next door, so dropped in on them and partook in some green.    My bud knocked em down.    It ain't no racehorse, but it still flies!!



Doode I spied your weed and it looks good. Don't sell yourself short you threw some thoroughbreds.


----------



## Keef

Kraven !--Evening Cuz!--  Thanks for the pics !-- I'm lazy and don't get around to all U guys grow journals!--  I wish there were more pics of --What da F is wrong with this plant pics!-- Yo Dog --There's  many paths to the same place but  A plant gets the right amount of the right light---The right amount of the right nutes ---the right amount of water at tbe right time -----It's  out of your hands and up to genetics!---


----------



## Keef

They spray painted anti Muslim graffiti  on the Jewish Temple again !--Seems to me if U gonna be all prejudice and stuff U should at least be able identify those U gonna be prejudice against !-- So very,very stupid!


----------



## yarddog

Dang,    bunch of idiots.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, the first, is it stanza? No, that is music. Anyway, the first part made me laugh and the second part made me kinda ticked at the truthfulness of it all. Great descriptive prose.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont mess with Texas,,,bullshittttt,,,dont mess with Rednecks who carry openly. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Here's some baby Pics  "papaya" @ 12 days 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, Well don't those just look great. Nice. I know i have asked you a million times, but those are not femmed. Please excuse my stonedness. They look really good.


----------



## yarddog

me and Mrs Dog burned a jay outside.    As I was coming inside, the Dane and chow got into a fight.    I let it go for about 15 seconds, and then jumped in to separate.   Had to choke the chow and hold him I'm the air while I kicked the Dane away.    That big goofy Dane wasn't playing tonight.   He is all muscle, 165 pounds.  
Man, its time for another nay after that.   Got me all twitchy.


----------



## mrcane

Rose, I am lucky to remember my name..Yes, they are Fem. seeds from Nirvana..cute little things.
  Y.D.  Ouch Dog fight, Better smoke one!!!

   Don't know whats going on, we just had fresh broccoli out of the garden,,, Note,Dec. 12, in the P.N.W.:confused2:


----------



## Keef

Hopper when does open carry become legal ?--Is it the 1st of January ?-- I'm gonna have to go to the gun show and get some accessories !-- How U supposed to coordinate?  Does the leather of the holster supposed to match the shoes or belt?-- I'd like a pair of shoulder  holsters !--What do U think ?-- I could rock a cowboy holster with a peacemaker slung way down long --with a tie down ?-- Go Cane !--I'll be right behind U with some Papaya and Bubblicious ! Soon as Rose's dirt gets here !-- I also got a single Cindy 99 cross seed !-- I got regular photo seed probably plant 5 of each to assure I get a breeding pair !


----------



## mrcane

You can carry a weapon around in public,,But you can't grow a little weed..:confused2: again...


----------



## Keef

Dog fight ?-- Did U get bit up bad !--I was trying to get a sticker burr out of the side ofJet my  Pappi--Ox's mouth !--It was like sticking my hand in a blender ?


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats on the seed Keef.

DD, i am glad you got that papaya. I love that stuff, and the plants don't get huge.

Where did you get your cindy99 seed? was it a freebie or was it in a little tiny nug?

YD, had a neighbors chow kill our cat, haven't liked that breed since.  Martha Sterwart and you do so i guess they can't be all bad...you and martha have a lot in common?  maybe... you both did time...LOL, i kill me... sorry.


----------



## Keef

Rose U bad!--That seed was in a little nug ! No idea who daddy was ! D.D. out at the Christmas party tonight !-- It's a combined party of several hospitals so she had to go see her old peeps!-- I'm  the taxi !--I be here getting high and amusing myself until midnight!-- We need something that's  not 65% sativa for indoors !-- Bout tired of fighting that stretching a$$ Widow !


----------



## Rosebud

I hope she is having a good time. Or at least an ok time. I sure like her Keef, i am glad she came to the party.  and you are right, that was bad.


----------



## Keef

She a wild one Rose!--Never smoked weed before we met !--I created a monster !--


----------



## Hippie420

.....chirp......chirp......chirp......


----------



## ness

Goodmorning Hippie and peeps at the OFC.  Tomorrow is the big day for my Dr appointment, I pray no p*** test.  I do not know what she can do to me, if MJ is found in my system.  I'm still asmoking:bong2:


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Rose U bad!--That seed was in a little nug ! No idea who daddy was ! D.D. out at the Christmas party tonight !-- It's a combined party of several hospitals so she had to go see her old peeps!-- I'm  the taxi !--I be here getting high and amusing myself until midnight!-- We need something that's  not 65% sativa for indoors !-- Bout tired of fighting that stretching a$$ Widow !



Keef here is the history from the horse's mouth on the c99 and how she came to be by Brothers Grimm, neat enough I was able to see this discussion from the creator of c99 and a breeder looking for a specific pheno called the Grail.

"If we're talking about my Grail, she's a Cinderella 99. 

A P1, real deal, Original Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99. Grail is a  female selection I kept when I germinated a pack in 2007. (Wow, didn't  realize she's almost 8 years old).  

Genius is related to Cindy in a round about way. Cinderella is derived  from a precursor called Princess, essentially Cinderella 99 may also be  looked at as Princess BX3.  

P75 is Princess BX1, P75 was coined to denote the plants contained 75%  of the original mother Princess' genes. The P88 or Princess BX2, became  known as Ciinderella 88. To complete the recube of the Princess cut,  Cinderella 88 male(s) pollinating Princess created Cinderella 99. 

The story goes, in 1997, XXXXXXX of Brothers Grimm bought some Jack  Herer buds from XXXXXXXX He bought what he thought to be sinsemilla  but upon breaking up his purchase he discovered a few seeds, he retained  the seeds to play around with later. He grew them out, he was later  surprised with the amazing qualities from the 3 females that did emerge.  They became known as Princess, Genius, and Cafe Girl. He liked Princess  so much he wanted to have her represented in a seed line, to cube from  the clone he would have to create a male in order not to lose Y linked  traits, he crossed a female Shiva Skunk to one of Princess's male  siblings. A male from that union was the first out cross that created  P50. 

Princess x (Shiva Skunk x A brother of Princess) = P50

Princesss x P50 = P75

Princess x P75 = Cinderella 88

Princess x Cinderella 88 = Cinderella 99

There you have it, Genius is a full sister to Princess, from  which evolved into Cinderella 99. They're at least Jack Herer hybrids from the mother, but it's  speculated they're a Jack Herer unknown filial generation /IBL, a very  quick maturing male that threw pollen before they were looking for any  to. 

Princess led to Cindy. Princess crossed to (Cafe Girl/Cinderella 88) led  to Ginger Ale which contributed to Rosetta Stone(something I'll be  messing around here with soon). 

Genius is the mother of Apollo 11 and Apollo 13.

Genius x Cinderella 99 = Apollo 11
Genius x P75 = Apollo 13"


Anyway Keef I thought you would interested in the history of how she came to be.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Morning OFC, 

View attachment IMG_0637.JPG


----------



## mrcane

Morning Granpa, Nice way to start a day..
                       :48:


----------



## Kraven

Nice way to start the day, I just cleaned out the cloner and put everything into medium and into the veg tent...love my new cloner.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys, smokingranpa, that looks like a lovely way to start the day.  I smoked so much yesterday i may take a ten minute break.

Hippie, you chirping? Kraven glad you like your cloner.

Seahawks play this morning.  Happy day to ya'll.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning Rose and the rest of the OFC.....somebody kick Keef he no wakey wakey yet it seems, got my coffee and second bowl...football Sunday and all the gardening is complete except cleaning the cloner out and storing it for the next set of cuts.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Gramp's, how you like that solo??  My wife loves hers.  We bought the air too.  
I didn't get any punctures or cuts, but my index finger got bite.  
It's swollen this morning.  It will move, so physically I think it's OK.    Let me tell you, the last thing I wanted to do was stick my hands down there with all those teeth.   
I've never seen that big ole great Dane get aggressive before.    
Rose, I'm not a fan of the chow breed.   He was a used dog when we got him.   I wanted a yard dog.  He defends his yard and lets me know when someone gets near the house.   But I've never been a chow fan.    Thinking of a rottie when the time comes to get another guard dog.


----------



## Rosebud

Rots are nice dogs if they are trained well. There is a guy on this site that is his breed. I have a standard poodle that is "special needs" and I don't trust him to not bite..he is a fear driven boy. His breeder asked me to take him and he is really sweet, but i have never had a dog that i didn't trust before.  Chows can really be mean. Wonder why.

Kraven, you got more done this morning than I have gotten done in two days. I need to up my game if christmas is going to happen here.  I am coveting your energy. hugs Kraven.

Where is Keefy? Keefy? lol


----------



## Kraven

~hugs~ Rose --------> energy transfer beginning

0% complete
10 minutes remaining


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good, thank you, I needed that!


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,,hope ya haves a nice day.


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. Grey and cold, looking like rain. Football is the main thing on the agenda


----------



## Kraven

Good to see you umbra, WH ....

Rose

100% complete - proceed as normal.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Love my solo keef. thank you Rose, followed your recommendation back awhile.
s
I am holding up in a condo of real old farts down in S fl.  Came here when I was just turning 70 and was one of the younger ones.  Now i'm one of the older? cry:

Condo life not conducive to smoking outside so the solo is my way of staying in the zone without those old folks yelling at me , wish I could get some of them smoking, :48:

I know of a couple of old runners ended up near here, got to get back into norml and find me some smokin buddies.
Just veggining out and learning till I get back to my grow room.  Yaaaaaaaaaaa OFC :vap_smiley:


----------



## Kraven

Just finished cleaning the cloner...took me about 10 minutes...I'm anal and when I was done washing it and running a weak solution of H2O2, I gave everything a good wipe down with alcohol and it's dry and waiting to be put back up for the next use.


----------



## Rosebud

smokingranpa, isn't it weird and strange to get older? I am glad you have that solo and a great patio. I only have one friend i can smoke with and that is fun. I hope you can find one soon. Did you live in Fl your whole life? I know some folks that retire there from Wyoming.. talk about a shock I would guess.

Kraven thanks, i think it is working.  Could you come over and spend the day? You get stuff done.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice and clean cloner. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
I also am waiting for Football. I know our chances are slim to none but I am a loyal fan and person,,win or loose they are my team. I treat my friends the same way.


----------



## Rosebud

I like that about you WH.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --- Ugh !-- Dragging !--Rainy and nasty!--Feel kinda like a Cyclops! --I need more coffee more weed !--and caps !---I feel like I'm 60 and crippled up his morning !-- Like the pipe Grandpa!-- The biggest of my 4 dogs is about 15 pounds and he's a good boy !--Jet my littlest rescue WILL bite U !-- Getting that sticker burr off the side of his mouth was like petting a chainsaw !--- They are very good watch dogs !--All they have to do is wake me up if I'm sleeping !


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks,,,,and Thank You for being a good friend Rose.


----------



## Keef

Kraven that is the same pump with filter that I use!--


----------



## Rosebud

My pleasure Wh. it is an honor.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Reefer,,,im mean Keefer,,or is it Kiefer.Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Keef, Little late on the rise this morn. Peeps been worried bout ya... 
You crash that party of D.Ds. last night?


----------



## Keef

Reefer Keefer ?--I like it Hopper!--Hey Kraven --I didn't see any plastic baskets around your cloner-- The foam collars  fit directly in the cut outs on top the bucket? --My 2 inch foam collars --The foam fits into the basket and the basket fits in the cut out!--I drilled my holes in top my aero boxes with a 2 inch door knob drill !--The foam collars could fall in with out the basket !-- is that tall tapered thing the spray head ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Foam or Neoprene?


----------



## Keef

Cane no I didn't crash the party I had to pick D.D. up from the after party!--She was lit up !  Figured I better be the taxi driver cause drinking and driving is stupid!--I have trouble with the logic of going somewhere to drink knowing you'll be driving when U leave !--I was Po-Po once and I know that U can stop anyone leaving a bar and getting behind the wheel and they will  blow over the limit !-- That's  just ignorant!


----------



## Kraven

Neoprene is my guess, the standard 2" collars. Yea they fit in the lid of the cloner, it looks like an injection mold of a 5 gal lid top with eight 2" depressions in it for the collars. I really like it, i didn't plan on any of the clones to take. I cut them off the plant, just straight not at a 45 or anything, dipped it in some clonex popped a collar on and then into the lid it went. All four took me less than one minute to stick. I plugged it in and never turned it off. Check water temp after a few days 74F took the cuts Dec 1st, they threw roots on the 11th....how much easier can that get, and these clones were taken 9 days into flower when i did my last cut back....my intention was to test the cloner under horrible circumstances and see how it held up / temps/ all that jazz for a few days, but the cuts just keep growing in the cloner and they looked so good I never shut it off....I'm sold man I love this thing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes it is Bro. And many children have lost their lives because of Morons doing just that.


----------



## Keef

Neopreme I think Hopper !--The ones I use come in colors and I been using them to keep up with who's who!-- My Widow wears black and one wore pink --the T.E. wears purple (or orange) and Umbra's wear blue!--Gonna be running out of colors  soon !--Need a new I. D. System !


----------



## mrcane

Yo need to get busy,cooking a chicken & sausage Gumbo & a fresh loaf of rustic bread..for the Mother in laws B-Day. Her Fav...


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah its Neoprene. I use to grow from start to finsh in them. Very clean and looked cool to. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

It is easy Kraven !--Put a timer on that pump !--15 on 15 off works just fine !--Don't U just love those pearl colored roots !--When we talked about a dirt grow D.D. said but how can I check the roots?--No basket will work just fine if U transferring to another medium!--With the baskets I use the roots grow through the basket and lock it together helping support the plant!


----------



## mrcane

Kraven,The Octo Cloner??


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir

https://www.htgsupply.com/Product-8-Site-Cloner-Bucket


I love it and its 1/3 of other cloners , I don't need more than 8 clones to be honest.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

So old granpa down here in S FL sucking up the sun and wishing I could go home and grow.

Rose we just come down for winter, ill go back north in March and sow seeds for veg garden and inside garden.  Got to get the mrs into growing, we just had a little discussion because I like to give what I have away,  I am the oldest of 9 and the only grower even among my 30 nieces and nephews of which most indulge.  We try and get everyone together a couple times a year and since I started growing I always bring a big batch of brownies, great times.
So mrs SG has a problem with the giving away because she thinks I should not be encouraging people to use MJ.  I say the more people using MJ the quicker we will get to a peaceful loving caring society.  So I think when we do get back and I rebuild my grow room I will get her in on the growing, she's a great lady and she loves what the pot has done for me. She would love all of you as well.


----------



## Keef

Mine might be home made but they the bomb !--Work the same way Kraven does!--3 cc. Botanicare's " Pro Grow nute concentrate--5cc . Hydroguard and 5cc. Cal/Mag per gallon pH. to 5.8-6.0 and let's grow !--My big boxes start with 10 gallons and I don't change it for the 2 months of bloom , I just top it off !-  ppms start at about 400 and when finished ppms are only up to 700 or so !


----------



## Keef

Grandpa get her involved !-- My Wife is my research assistant !--Woman can read a pot leaf like a book !-- It makes it even easier when U both know how to take care of the grow !--My Widow is over 2 years and and the Tranquil Elephantizer  will be 1 in about a month !-- Kraven next time U clone take some about 3 weeks into bloom !--When they packing those leaves together and starting to make bud---Bozzo taught me this !--With all those Grow points they bush out like crazy !


----------



## Rosebud

Smokingranpa... That is great, you sharing the grow. Me too. Love it. It costs too darn much for most people to afford much of.. Unless, like me it is a top priority.  Invite your wife.. Tell her hi.  My daughter gets 1/3 of my grow, and it blesses my heart to be able to supply her with all she needs.  She works her butt off and needs it. Do you like Florida? I have  not ever been there. The most south I have gone is North Carolina. 

Ok, with all of Kravens energy, i am going to pop a move. 

Hey Keef.


----------



## Keef

Grandpa my wife used to keep up with the O.F.C. thru me --I told her why don't U just join the O.F.C. yourself ? --- D.D. is my wife --When she finally signed on ---I told everyone I thought she was Po-Po!-  She had been here awhile before I told who she really was !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !


----------



## Keef

Hey the grow isn't at it's  prime but I haven't posted any pics of what I do for a couple hundred pages!-- Kraven was liking his cloner----Show ya'll how I do !--- I don't know how to post pics but D.D. promised me she would teach me !--Anyway can I send someone a couple pics to post for me ?


----------



## Rosebud

Ten minutes on the bike, isn't that enough?  Now to tackle the living room.

Keef, i am glad DD joined up.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose we got one of those gliding steppers in the living room !---I know it is for exercise but it seems like a waste of energy !--If it or a stationary bike had an auto alternator on it charging a battery or something !--Exercise is work and I don't like to work and not get paid ! -- If I was making electricity I'd feel like I got something for my work !


----------



## mrcane

Rose 10 min.s is better than 0 mins .. The tread mill is calling, but I am making a gumbo for my wife's Moms B-Day,  "good excuse"Now if Keef  or D.D. would swing by and make the {how you say} Rue??


----------



## yarddog

I can post your pictures keef.  

I realized just now that I find the bong water smell of my bubbler strangely assuring.   Familiar like?? 
 I keep it clean, but always has an odor halfway through.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Cane, i am going to make some chili in a minute. It is very nice your wife has her mom next door. I miss my mom. she was the best. Quiet meek little tiny lady she was. I guess i take after my dad. 

roux? fat and flower and brown it?  Is that right Keef?

YD, i wish our pipes never needed cleaning, that is what i wish.  I hate cleaning them but love a clean pipe.


----------



## yarddog

Rose I keep the water stuff sparkling clean.   But the hand pipes stay dirty.  I hate having red ash hit my throat and tongue. I guess a screen would work, but good luck keeping in a clean bowl.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> -If it or a stationary bike had an auto alternator on it charging a battery or something !--Exercise is work and I don't like to work and not get paid ! -- If I was making electricity I'd feel like I got something for my work !


 Hummmmm.......Exercise bike + car generator + hot tub = ???????


----------



## Kraven

Ahh a nice 2 hour nap...now I'm ready to tackle the rest of the days resting. Found some old stash I didn't know I had, it aint but a jelly jars worth but boy howdy will it kick you to a supine condition....will not be smoking that at the wake and bake again lol.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie that sounds like a fun combination, Bet D.D. would love it...
    Kraven, Naps are good, if I could only take one if the sun is up, i think I have to be up. Maybe that's why I had such a hard time working in the arctic..
    Got the Gumbo on a simmer time to Puff  :48:


----------



## Keef

Weather is killing me !--I can and did take a nap!--woke up feeling worse !--Hey Hippie --Bite me !-- Looks like I'm going thru the wall like U suggested !-- Looks like I'd have to try to snake it thru 2 walls !--I have to run the wire thru conduit if I run it outside!-- Seems like everytime she's off to keep an eye on me it's raining  or something else!--$1,600 or save the money for lights when I need them !-U know I'll manage !--Dog if I feel better later I'll send U those pics !---May end up back in bed !


----------



## Hippie420

You can get the schedule 40 or just go plain ole PVC if'n ya want. Done it many times. Cheaper than buying the bury type wire and safer from a misplaced shovel session, too.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I intend to run the wire straight out the wall on the outside and up to where roof meets wall and run it under the eave to the back patio -- Then down the corner to the safety box --out of it and to the outside corner--to the ground and about 4 feet out to the tub with the tub steps hiding the electric  conduit !--Just can't make those corners inside the wall to get to the attic !-- Hey Cane !--They make a fat free powdered roux just add to your gumbo stock!--2nd choice would be jar roux --They got light medium and dark !--If there is no other choice then I make that grease and flour " Cajun Napalm" roux! -- Powdered  roux U just add to your stock !--I 5hink we use Tony Chaceres! --


----------



## Keef

Hippie !--Cuz I can work some PVC !--Built a Festival/ Fair concession  stand out PVC for the structure heated PVC to 300 degrees and made my own connectors !-- covered the outside and roof with blue tarp accented by red and white duct tape stripes!-- steam table heated by a water heater coil that I built !-- Good times !--Stoned at the festival watching the people and the clock !--This one fair fired a Canon off on the hour and people threw thier food and drinks in the air and tried to run !--Oh!--He fall down !-


----------



## Keef

Hippie telling me about PVC !--I been doing some thinking about a winter project !-- A year ago or so I was in a pawn shop and noticed they had some cheap used leaf blowers!--We'll I got a kayak and I'm thinking if I made a PVC bracket where I could mount a couple off the back !--How much thrust do them puppies make ? Turn that kayak into a little blue streak !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I enjoy how weed makes you slow down and observe people.   Yiu see some funny stuff!!   
It's a balmy 65 degrees here.   Sipping a coca-cola slow cooking some BBQ chicken.   Just lit a jay.   I am loving this homegrown.


----------



## mrcane

Keef, Went with standard Roux, flour / olive oil, heat & stir till chocolate. 
   What the heck you building?. Are we going to have to come down there and get this project done?
  Y.D. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Keef

Cane ya'll trot on down here and hook this tub up !--Dog getting high and people watching is one of my favorite past times !--Since the head injury I have trouble in tight crowds --panic attack stuff !-- No good reason !-- but spread out like at the beach I can sit up on the dunes and watch the people !-- Tourist and seagulls precious!--Tourist lay out a picnic on a table --Oh! look at us !--Then the gulls mob the table take all they food !--Some run !--Some try to fight back --Lots throw food to get the gulls away from them !--It don't matter !--The food belongs to the gulls now!---See someone spreading a tableclothe on a table and get ready for the show !


----------



## Kraven

Whew, night all.....smoked myself blind...well blurry at least


----------



## mrcane

Dinner party went great, I'm full of gumbo, rustic bread,Little Red wine.. desert,Brownies with espresso madness ice cream,..
       Time for a good puff :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Damn, and all I had was one of the Old Hen's hamburgers. Good stuff, though.

Am I the only one that'll slop mayonnaise all over a bun, slap the patty on it, cover the patty with either Cheetos or potato chips, chuck on the top bun, and smash it flat and eat it?


----------



## ness

Good Morning Hippie and OFC.  Wake and Bake :spit:and:bong2:.  I can not sleep.  Keef or anyone,  I want to make my bathroom into my veg and grow room.  First, I am thinking about the fan vents (intake and out take).  The light is going to be above the tub.  I was thinking of putting the fan vent right at the same height as the light, so, the heat from the light will be suck out.  One on each side.  Bad idea of good?  I want to grow better MJ.  And, I am thankful for the OFC.  I finely roll a :tokie: now lets smoke.:48:  Everyone have a fun day.

PS got to cut some holes in the walls.


----------



## Hippie420

Nes, you old night owl! Hope ya got more than one bathroom! Lights ain't gonna hurt ya, though.

I read a study years ago where some loon bin took their craziest patients and locked 'em in a small room with a 1K MH light for ten minutes each morning. Three quarters of 'em were off their anti-psychotic meds within a month.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Keef, your rain finally got here this morning.    I might have smelled a little widow on the air.  Haha. 
Time to settle into the work routine.


----------



## Kraven

Same here 70F and a slight drizzle, rain should show up here in about 2 hours and probably set in for the day...got my coffee...looking for my bowl.


----------



## yarddog

I see you have the familiar profile picture back.    Get tired of folks asking about your new picture?


----------



## mrcane

Yo Good Morning O.F.C. Cold & damp here. But looks like we might have a day with no rain...
   Hippie Having Cheetos on top of a burger, Think maybe you should be looking into the light......


----------



## Kraven

Yea, I just put them up around Nov-Dec....Combat Veteran, USMC Birthday, Veterans Day....sorta all ties in together.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

How are ya all? Hippie, i bet that burger was good.   Cane, you got me on the ice cream.

Woke up to sun and now cloud.. that was fast. 

Nes, i have a veg area in my bathroom. The bathroom fan was already there and i have a window i open if it isn't too cold. I have a T5 in there and it works great. We had a big piece of board and set it on top of the bathtub and put the plants on the wood.  The wood has holes in it so the plants can drain into the bathtub.  I used to have the plants in the bathtub, but the air circulation isn't so good being in a tub.  That is how i started growing. Veg'd and flowered in there. Warning, your house always smells like pot in a situation like that... But if i am expecting a worker or someone coming in the house I fry onions. Works like a charm.

Lets get this monday started!

Oh Kraven, i liked your avi. I knew what it meant except the marine's birthday part.


----------



## yarddog

Fried onions!!    Good idea.   I'll just fry a pan of liver and onions next time.    

Well I'm pretty sure my finger is cracked.   I been bumping it all morning.  Tip is turning s light purple color and its very tender.   Last time I fractured my hand it felt the same way.  As is, I can work with it, just limited dexterity.  But when you knock it around it makes my stomach draw up.   
Made me a splint and taped it up.   Dr ain't making his Mercedes lease payment from me!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Be careful with that.. sometimes they end up not ever bending again.. Hope it feels better soon YD.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> How are ya all? Hippie, i bet that burger was good.   Cane, you got me on the ice cream.
> 
> Woke up to sun and now cloud.. that was fast.
> 
> Nes, i have a veg area in my bathroom. The bathroom fan was already there and i have a window i open if it isn't too cold. I have a T5 in there and it works great. We had a big piece of board and set it on top of the bathtub and put the plants on the wood.  The wood has holes in it so the plants can drain into the bathtub.  I used to have the plants in the bathtub, but the air circulation isn't so good being in a tub.  That is how i started growing. Veg'd and flowered in there. Warning, your house always smells like pot in a situation like that... But if i am expecting a worker or someone coming in the house I fry onions. Works like a charm.
> 
> Lets get this monday started!
> 
> Oh Kraven, i liked your avi. I knew what it meant except the marine's birthday part.


 
     Rose, Good Morning, This sounds like my future Veg. area... or should I say future bathroom...
Kraven Kind a miss the Avi..Good One,, thought you might run it till after the holiday
   Hey Let's Puff.....:48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. 68* in NJ and 50* in Cali. lots to do, no where near enough time to do it all. On with the show....


----------



## mrcane

Seems that the lower leaves on my little ones are getting floppy?


----------



## Kraven

I wonder if the Papaya doesn't like her feet wet? Sounds like she is complaining about something.


----------



## Kraven

Hiya Rose, as a Marine we never left our dead and wounded behind, just not an option. The Marine depicted is escorting the dead to stairs of heaven and making the hand-off to an angel.


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Yo Good Morning O.F.C. Cold & damp here. But looks like we might have a day with no rain...
> Hippie Having Cheetos on top of a burger, Think maybe you should be looking into the light......


 Don't knock it 'til ya try it! I prefer chips, but Cheetos work, too. Tried Fritos once. Yuck.

Had a friend that only ate peanut butter on his burgers. Ain't my style, but to each his own.


----------



## yarddog

Thanks for describing the picture kraven.   Let's me understand what it is depicting.  
I tried watering just the area around the stalk for seedlings.   Made a huge difference.   
Sitting in my car listening to the rain.   I like to leave work for lunch.   Just helps to get away for a few minutes.   Where is keef this morning?


----------



## Kraven

Dunno...have yet to hear from him or DD. Hope all is well, raining here too.


----------



## Hippie420

More plumbing fun. I get to change the wax ring on the master bedroom toilet. Oh, joy of joys! I HATE plumbing! I'm promising myself a couple 'o cold beers if'n I get it done soon.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie, Guess someone gotta do it...Don't break the bowl.. Done that..
    Speaking of work, Hope that our buddy didn't get electrified messing with that hot tub....


----------



## Hippie420

Yeah, gentle is the way to go when it comes down to tightening it back up for sure.

Gotta be the weather that's got the swamp rat down. That wiring is going to wait a while.


----------



## yarddog

He always mia after a front moves through.


----------



## mrcane

Fog ,Hippie says It's Goood, Sailed with a guy put'em in his soup :confused2: each to his own....I have tryed some weird s**** and it was pretty good...


----------



## Hippie420

Other than anal sex (receiving end), I try not to knock anything unless I've tried it.

Damn cold tried it's best to come back on me today. Got no time for it. Beer and bubble and a couple of Hail Satan's will chase it back to the ebb.


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a jay, some bubblicious. Has an odd sweet taste.  I can't place it, just sweet.   Smooth and rich.  Put another plant in Tupperware tonight, last one should be dry by tomorrow.  
I have been indulging in mj since the harvest came in.    At least for now, I'm not rationing to make it to the weekend.


----------



## Kraven

Mine mounted a second offense also, but a little Vitamin C and Zink for 2 days kept it at bay, now just the remnants to clear out.


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 232636
 its the simple things in life that feel the best.


----------



## WeedHopper

Its a Gater Cat. Probably keefs. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Who who who!!    Got an echo tonight.   Musta been senior night at the rotary club.


----------



## Kraven

Woooohhoooo (to the tune of Micky Mouse)   S - T - O - N  -E - D  -  A - G - A - I - N    stoned again...., stoned again......


----------



## Rosebud

Oh great, n ow that song is in my head... Kraven. I have only smoked, papaya, nurse larry 1 and now nurse larry 2. I can't talk.

Keef, hope your ok and didn't electrocute yourself.

YD, that cat isn't kidding.  Good night ya';;


----------



## Kraven

Well its finally starting to just level off....what an epic ride. Peace to you all. My mind is flipping through the channels of the universe.


----------



## Hippie420

If the universe is anything like Comcast, there ain't much on.


----------



## yarddog

I canceled my TV service three years ago now.     All the shows I wanted to watch was on a higher tier.   I'll keep my $74.99 a month.   
I ain't paying $75 a month to complain about nothing to watch.   I can do that for free!!!


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D.  O.F.C.  Ya we canceled Our cable long ago also...What Tv we watch, is on the net... 
                Little Morning Bake:48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all 3/4 of the GTH #9 popped up overnight...waiting on the last one. I got a 4 day gig so nice to be headed to work for a few days... Veg room fixing to get off the chain in a few weeks.... I have (4) Ghost Train Haze #9, (7) Sunshine Tres Daydream (4 cloned females, 3 unsexed) and a Kali Mist, a Califonia Orange and a Bubba Kush (all cloned females). Gonna get hoppin in there soon, got about 5 more weeks on the (1) Hippy Slayer and the (2) Sunshine Tres Daydream in the flower tent.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, gents. Ladies too when they show up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! --D.D. been working 7a-7p!--The face been bad !-- When things get this bad I have anger management problem and I'm not fit for polite  company so I have to go into isolation until I can get it under control again !--Still waiting on my dirt !- Have a nice day guys I'll catch up later !


----------



## Keef

I guess it's safe to say I have a little resentment about how I come to be so messed up !


----------



## mrcane

Keef,Take Care My friend,don't be so hard on Keef...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Keef, be sending you good vibes, take care, if I was closer I'd be over wiring that hot tub.
A very wise man once said, "pain is inevitable, suffering is optional."


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning old farts. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420

I've got a hundred bucks for the first person to come over to the ranch, grab the large caliber handgun on my nightstand, and force my lazy arse to get out of this nice warm bed and DO something!

God, my motivation level is nil or lower.


----------



## yarddog

All that devils weed.   Made you a zombie.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Well, good afternoon you in a later time zone.  Keef, I am sorry. Pain sucks. Glad you know how to handle your own self. It is really lousy what happened to you and it is wonderful that you know how to live with it. Most the time, huh?

Hippie, you aren't lazy. you have been sick.. Geez, if i had done that van, i would be in a corner somewhere... Give yourself a break.

Going to go throw a ball at a trampoline now.


----------



## mrcane

Rose,,Is my Papaya unhappy??  I know you love your papaya mine is looking floppy??


----------



## yarddog

I've been known to add a layer of potato chips to a ham and cheese sandwich.     Poor man's way of jazzing things up.


----------



## ness

Good afternoon here OFC.  

Hippie, yes I do got 2 bathrooms.  Looking forward to fixing one up.  

Rosebud LOL fry onions.  Thank You for tip about cirulation.   I got to shop for a short, high in THC seed to grow in GA.  Do, you have any ideas?

Everyone have a wonderful day:bump::48:


----------



## Keef

Guacamole Burger stuffed with Mac and Cheese topped by a sunny side up egg!----Thanks  for the support !--I have tendency to get back up !-- We got that hot tub bout the time D.D. started orientation at her new job !--When the nerve root in my neck gets inflamed my left arm can jerk around some !-I know what to do the body just won't cooperate! -- I want someone around in case my arm jerks at the wrong time ! --Hard part was getting it here !--Managed to keep up the pharm !---Got a handle on the pH in D.D.s veg boxes !-- In aero like I do --U have to have enough nute water to keep the pump from heating it up !-- When my temp goes up the pH takes a nose dive !


----------



## Keef

Nes--If U haven't noticed the O.F.C. takes care of it's own !---Like Rose offering U a pipe !---U need seed for spring or before?-- I think U need a selection!-- What are your plans ? -- I too veg in the bathroom  !--It's  one of those showers that are big as a bathtub with seats and stuff !--Ole Country  put some 2x4s across the seats and put 3 of my aero boxes on top and hung LEDS from a shower rod !-- The LEDs solve the heat problem ---I teed off the AC vent and use fans !--plenty ventilation !-


----------



## mrcane

Keef Good to see you up & about..hope things settle down a Little for ya....


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog send me an e-mail so I can send U those pics to post!--I got this new phone and couldn't transfer my contacts!--I can't read my writing and would really hate to send weed pics to the Po-Po!--Hey U guys that got my e-mail address--(that would be most of U) --send me something so I don't enter the wrong info !--I sent Bozzo something one time to the wrong person!--Anyway, The grow is not at it's  best and I only got the one box in bloom right now !--Show U how I do though!


----------



## mrcane

YaHooooo.....:dancing::banana: As I write the guys are on the roof installing our solar array,he says four of them jump on it tomorrow, Should be ready for the power company to change out the meter...


----------



## Keef

Go Cane !--Those meters are not available down here !--Windmills are not allowed on the island and U can have solar as of recently but it can never mix with grid power!-- The winds blow most times--The sunshine most days !--Would say I don't understand but from the power companies view !--The reasons are quite clear !


----------



## WeedHopper

What kinda setup in Solar panals do you have. I mean whats the scoop on savings and such. I am very interested in doing some solar panels on my house.


----------



## yarddog

I wouldn't mind doing solar too.


----------



## mrcane

We put around 30k into it,:cry: Get 10k back on tax rebate gives us 20 panels,which will give us about 70% of our power usage.."running lights" At my age I will be lucky to see the payback but it will fun to watch the meter run backwards...And we are lessening our footprint . The payback depends on how much your power cost and the incentives from the state,& Gov,& power co.. you can get..


----------



## Keef

O.K. Dog !--I don't think I got the pics through the first time-- so sent 3 pics one at a time ! -- Got more weather coming !--Ole Keef starting to wear down some !


----------



## Kraven

Wow I was doing update pic and boy is the SSTD really frosty....oh Hi OFC, worked hard today, but was thankful to have worked, only gonna last till Friday and it ain't much more than minimum wage but by god I worked for it and somethin's better than nothing. Things will get better.


Budding Cannabis Pornography


----------



## umbra

Reading about Hippie's burger reminded me of my late ex Mother in Law. She entered food contests all the time, and she did the Fritos thing with a chicken tortilla pie. She won lots of contests. When she won Hellman's mayonnaise's contest, she got a new kitchen. She was on Julia Child's show for doing a variation of Beef Wellington with some filo dough and a meatloaf.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes--If U haven't noticed the O.F.C. takes care of it's own !---Like Rose offering U a pipe !---U need seed for spring or before?-- I think U need a selection!-- What are your plans ? -- I too veg in the bathroom  !--It's  one of those showers that are big as a bathtub with seats and stuff !--Ole Country  put some 2x4s across the seats and put 3 of my aero boxes on top and hung LEDS from a shower rod !-- The LEDs solve the heat problem ---I teed off the AC vent and use fans !--plenty ventilation !-



Thank You Keef for watching out for me.  Keef, I can say now that me and Rosebud started smoking for a new pipe at the same time.  :cool2:  I'm going to Nirvane to buy my seeds when the time comes.  I by Fem. seeds.  I plan on doing the whole cycle of plant growth in the bathroom.  Things will be better next year.  Yes, I'm going to ask you what is one of the best lighting system for growing two plant on top of the bath tub?  Do, LED light get hot?  That enough ?  Lets smoke :48:


----------



## ness

Kraven that is a beautiful picture.  It belong in a mag. or a book.  Love the frosty look.  Care to smoke:48:


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 232659
View attachment 232660
View attachment 232661
View attachment 232662
Here ya go keef.  Man, I know they don't look the same as you sent me, but I had to crop them so bad to make them small enough to upload.    I actually split the veg picture into two.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks nes, that was a lovely compliment.
Yup Keefs rig.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !-- that's one of my big bloom boxes!--I set the spray assembly on top to show what's inside 5he boxes!--Notice how that yellow lid has a 4 inch checkerboard pattern ? --Almost laid out for me ! Same thing like Kraven uses in his cloner except my foam collars go into plastic baskets!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys.

Wow,where did this day go? 

Umbra, your x m-i-l sounds like a great cook.

Kraven, you poured sugar on that plant, admit it.

Keef, hang in there. Give DD a hug.

Nes, I will smoke with you.  Do you like laid back pot or speedy pot? No Led's aren't as hot as high pressure sodiums or Metal Halide.

Is it bed time yet?


----------



## ness

Rosebud, I like all kind of favors in MJ and the different buzzes.  Wish, there was a pipe smiley picture and one with bumble bee flying around.  Lets, smoke


----------



## ness

Rosebud, my new pipe give a hek of head rush and smooth.  How, does your pipe smoke?


----------



## Kraven

I'm in too, I'll pack some well cured Nightshade in my bowl and rocket us all the way to the bed....this stuff is epic, but I'm down for the count 45 minutes later and I sleep like a baby.


Rose thank you for the kind words, she is only 29 days into flower, I'm doing the pee dance with excitement....she is gonna be a looker


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Wow,where did this day go?
> 
> Umbra, your x m-i-l sounds like a great cook.
> 
> Kraven, you poured sugar on that plant, admit it.
> 
> Keef, hang in there. Give DD a hug.
> 
> Nes, I will smoke with you. Do you like laid back pot or speedy pot? No Led's aren't as hot as high pressure sodiums or Metal Halide.
> 
> Is it bed time yet?


 She went to Cordon Bleu in Paris. My FiL was assigned to developing Radar for NATO, when NATO was in Paris. So like '62. Apparently she was bored and pregnant and decided to go to cooking school.


----------



## Keef

Evening all there were 2 more pics--Dog !--That's  funny !-- What up Fog ?-- Nice Kraven !-- U doing agency work ?--Feeling a little better !--Haven't eaten much last couple days !--


----------



## mrcane

Busy day wit the solar dudes...LottaCash ,,,Buyers remorse?? NA..
  Kraven, To Much....Beautiful Bro...

     Lets Smoke Eh...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

:vap-Bong_smoker:Nes, my pipe is ridiculous. It is called a chiller I think, but i don't know what that is. It has a button you push and all this smoke rushes in...wow.  I am glad you like yours.

Cane, I just looked at your plants and went and drank 24 ounces of water!   not really.  Tell me those girls have had a drink.

Umbra, our daughter went to chef school. Not exactly cordon blue. It is so handy having someone trained around on holidays. I didn't want to let her do the gravy the first year she was in school for thanksgiving. Well, i was wrong, hers was as good as mine and maybe better. I gave her a lot of guff. She was so bossy in my kitchen.. Thank goodness she has matured and a joy to cook with now. She has a bit of perfectionism she received from her father.:vap-Bong_smoker: I have found I like my food pretty simple...like, don't mess up the mashed potatoes.

Good night ofc.


----------



## mrcane

Rose the girls had a good drink.Was so afraid of over watering. Maybe I dry them out to much.. Thanks....
  Isn't it so much fun to cook with family, through the holidays..And T day has always been my fav...


----------



## Hippie420

Damn pup cost me $185 and the wife and kid four hours at the vet's. Old Hen came in saying something was wrong with 'em. I found him on the couch, acting like a wobble head. Told the Hen he looked stoned like he did a month ago when I was cleaning weed and dropped a tiny bud on the floor. I was right. Blood test came back positive for THC. Vet gave the wife three syringes full of a charcoal solution and told her to squirt him full. I told her to get him some munchies and let him chill.

He's fine now. Damn dog. Can't figure out for the life of me where he got it. Might have dropped a bud out back when I was harvesting. He did look cute with his little head bobbing back and forth.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie, That is great, the pup will grow up to be a real stoner...
  So where the doc want the solution to go??


----------



## Hippie420

Supposed to jack it down his throat. No need. Never heard of anything dying from a THC overdose. Still can't figure out where he got it from. After losing our dog this year, the Old Hen didn't want to take any chances. It was well worth the money to give her a little peace of mind.

Only thing I can think of is that he got it from where we set the garbage out. I tossed some less than prime buds in the garbage. The crows love to peck the bags open, and that's the first place the little moron heads when I go out by the road to check the mail.

Vet said to stay up with him all night which is no problem for a night owl like me. I can feel the heat coming outta his nose, so he's still breathing. Chillin' righteous.


----------



## ness

Good morning :vap-bobby_on_the_be (peeps) of the OFC.   Rosebud, sorry about your pipe, looks like you will be shopping for another one.  I'm going to get another pipe in the future.  The one, I just got is a party pipe.  And, I have to fine my glass screens for my new pipe, they got to be some ware.:stoned: What, do we say, lets smoke:48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Wow,where did this day go?
> 
> Umbra, your x m-i-l sounds like a great cook.
> 
> Kraven, you poured sugar on that plant, admit it.
> 
> Keef, hang in there. Give DD a hug.
> 
> Nes, I will smoke with you.  Do you like laid back pot or speedy pot? No Led's aren't as hot as high pressure sodiums or Metal Halide.
> 
> Is it bed time yet?



I love laid back pot and also speedy pot.  Thank You, for the your view of the LED lighting.  Going to be cutting hole in the bathroom wall.  Just, got to figure how.  I quess, I am going to ask Mr. TJ.  My other half.


----------



## ness

Wake :spit: and Bake :bong2: OFC,  I'm up early today, now, I am going to full all of my bowl and get ready for this day.


----------



## ness

:spit:,:48:, :ciao:, :beatnik:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> :vap-Bong_smoker:Nes, my pipe is ridiculous. It is called a chiller I think, but i don't know what that is. It has a button you push and all this smoke rushes in...wow. I am glad you like yours.
> 
> Cane, I just looked at your plants and went and drank 24 ounces of water! not really. Tell me those girls have had a drink.
> 
> Umbra, our daughter went to chef school. Not exactly cordon blue. It is so handy having someone trained around on holidays. I didn't want to let her do the gravy the first year she was in school for thanksgiving. Well, i was wrong, hers was as good as mine and maybe better. I gave her a lot of guff. She was so bossy in my kitchen.. Thank goodness she has matured and a joy to cook with now. She has a bit of perfectionism she received from her father.:vap-Bong_smoker: I have found I like my food pretty simple...like, don't mess up the mashed potatoes.
> 
> Good night ofc.


 I remember one Thanksgiving. Total Julia Child dinner...photos would have been a cover for Bon Appetite. 1 of the BiL took the turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes on his plate and smothered it in a gallon of ketchup. I honestly thought it was a joke. Apparently growing up, his mother was such a bad cook, he learned to smother everything in ketchup. Such a waste, lol.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.    Cool here.   Low 40's.   We have a few more days of  70's highs.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! --Fine food is great but I got my limitations!--I don't eat snails and I don't want no goose liver  or fish eggs--No oysters !-- Offal is awful !--gut and organs --No !!-- I will have another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 !


----------



## WeedHopper

Coffee,eggs,potatoe pancakes,Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C., Food, to early for food,Smoke? YAaaaa,,,,,


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey guys! Took a while to catch up. Learning my new job is all consuming. It's  a new area of nursing for me & having these beautiful babies in my care is a little overwhelming. I feel vulnerable when I'm rolling those babies out to mom. Talk about turning ninja-- no one's taking my baby (except mom!) But, I hav ed to be diligent & make no mistakes.  Anyways, Hippie I think cheetos on a burger might be good, no mayo. I like putting cheetos in chili & plain potato chips on ham sandwiches. Guess we're all a little weird!  And, is your dog still stoned? That's hilarious!  All mine like the fresh green leaves & at least one of them has gotten pretty stoned from eating too much! We had a pretty nice sized grow once & Keef came home from work to find that our cat & dog had thoroughly destroyed every plant. They ate some & then just went crazy! He called me at work to tell me. I said, it can't be that bad. Ha! It was! Another lost grow!


----------



## mrcane

Hey Hippie, How's that Pup this Morning, Looking for a little Wake & Bake??


----------



## WeedHopper

Nah,,,bet that dog wants some of Keefs Caps. Lol


----------



## Hippie420

Pup's fine. He was running around acting like a puppy when they brought him home from the vet's. Slept like a log at the side of my leg all night. Damn stoner!


----------



## mrcane

The Boys should be rollin in, to hopefully wrap up the solar,four of them should be able to wrap it up...Will be dropping the power, so hopefully the girls will be fine...   I Love watching people Work 
  Hippie what kind Puppy you  got there???


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Hippie, i am glad he is ok. I wonder what makes some dogs like pot and others not. I have nugs all over this house and no dog has ever shown an interest. Maybe your pots better than mine Hippie. I am glad you weren't worried.

DD, if i had a baby I would want you to be the nurse. hugs...good job

 Umbra, Mr rb and I had been married over two years when he met my parents for the first time. In those days flying to alaska was too much money so they didn't come to the wedding.  As was usual when special company came mom and dad brought out the t-bone steaks from dads steers.  So the table has lots of family around and every thing is going nicely until mr rb says, "could i get some ketchup?"  A hush fell over the table. I gulped... everyone looks at my dad, scared. He says to my husband. We had one son-in-law that asked for ketchup and he isn't with us anymore. Dad was very proud of his prime beef. Ketchup was the biggest insult you could give him... good times. Then our kids came and asked grampa for ketchup, than it was still irritating to him but he let them have it.

I had something weird happen yesterday, i am trying to figure out if i should share.. teaser.
join me in a bowl of Instant cookies?


----------



## yarddog

Morning Rose.    Yes, I'd have to vote SHARE!


----------



## mrcane

They were not suppose, to get to us till like spring. Our roof has a light pitch so they can getter done in s***** weather. Sounds good to me ,there up there..Not Me...


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna have to duck out awhile !--Have some emotion changes --This is never pretty and I would rather U didn't see me like that !--I'll be back !


----------



## Rosebud

You will be missed Keef. Be kind to yourself. Treat yourself like you would a friend. (that's hard)


----------



## yarddog

Hang in there keef.   Good thing you have that nice nurse.   See you when your feeling better.  
Still waiting on the story, Rose!!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, i am still considering.. I have an appointment now and gotta go. I am glad to have your share vote.


----------



## yarddog

Anticipation is killing me!!     Just kidding.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose im afraid yur Dad woulda been pissed at me too,, cause i love ketchup and Louisiana Hot Sauce on my EVERYTHING,,,steak,chicken,turkey,,i don't care,,one or both of those will be on it if im eating it. Also love Cheyenne powder too. yehaaaaaaa.
BUT,,i would not do it if i knew ahead of time his feelings were that strong on such a thing. I always try and give respect to ppl in their homes,,no matter who they are.


----------



## Hippie420

Cain, he's a Shetland Sheepdog or "Sheltie". Wife just loves shelties. I like big dogs. The next one in the house was supposed to be my choice, a greyhound, but after seeing how broke up the wife was after losing Sharky, I gave up my pick.

I've had one Afghan and six Borzois. Looking at a two year old pitch black Greyhound that was born on my birthday (destiny?).


----------



## Hippie420

My brother is weird. Won't eat fowl of any kind and puts ketchup on everything. Ham, steak, and even mashed potatoes. Yuck. French fries, sure, but mashed potatoes? I think Mom dropped him on his head one too many times.

Ole Redskin used to dump tobacco sauce on everything. Eggs, burgers, even my homemade soup! I begged him to try a bite without it. He did. Just one bite. Don't see how you could taste anything BUT tobacco when you pour it on as deep as he did.

Rose, we want the story when you get back. We have ways of making you talk. Nothing messy like Kraven was talking about a while ago. A soldering iron will work......


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:  Ya mean she dropped him on his head more then once.


----------



## umbra

Going out for awhile myself, but would like to hear the end of the story as well Rose. Hippie, I had a rescued greyhound. Her name was Egypt, because greyhounds are descendant from the Egyptian hunting dogs. But I should have named her Velcro, the way she would stick to me. I think greyhounds make great pets.


----------



## mrcane

Keef.. hang in there Bra.. The storm will pass.....
  Hippie, Got some Dogs there.. My wife is a cat person, One at a time please..... 
   Sure don't put much of anything, on good food.....


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C! --Fine food is great but I got my limitations!--I don't eat snails and I don't want no goose liver or fish eggs--No oysters !-- Offal is awful !--gut and organs --No !!-- I will have another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 !


 When the in laws were living in France, they had a maid and a gardener. They would hunt the snails, lol. My sons started eating escargot when they were 2. I have always eaten liverwurst, and the first time I had pate I was like...that's liverwurst. As to fish roe, it is better used as bait. Never developed a taste for oysters, but like mussels and clams...cooked of course.


----------



## Keef

The Rage and the Pain !-- I'm just not sure of anything anymore !---That dark place in your mind that scares U !---I'm dragged in there regularly ! I have no box that will hold it !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, I wish there was something I could do to help. A friend of mine suffered from migraines so bad, he killed himself. My youngest son has been getting cluster migraines, after the 4 concussions playing HS football. It is hard to watch someone in that much pain.


----------



## umbra

Holiday greeting from the existentialists


----------



## mrcane

....Umbra that's Great.....Life's not that bad...


----------



## Keef

Finally got enough weed in my system to dull the worst of it maybe break the cycle !--Took twice as many caps as I did this morning !--I got this !--maybe-- Sorry for burdening U guys with my problems !-- I'll be alright !--It's  amazing how high I have to get just to take the edge off !--At least I got my own nurse !--Blood pressure - heart rate are high but that's expected !


----------



## yarddog

Hope you feel better soon keef.    
I'm going to call it a night.     I vote we make Wednesday a mid-week weekend day.


----------



## Hippie420

I second that motion. Got all the GD RGBs soldered up and firing nice. One more bug to chase out of the strobes and she's DONE! Damn, I hate when a month project takes six.

Sat in a chair too long so it's bubble time. Pooch doesn't get any. If'n he's gonna keep getting high, he's gonna have to learn to grow or at least trim.


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, moms headstone came in today and I went out and had it placed on her grave, silly but it doesn't make me miss her any less. Then of course it is over cast and rainy, sorta capped the day for me so I went looking for some beauty and ended up taking pics of these two buds, garden really is looking good and that brought me some happiness and a small laugh, mom said about a month before she died that she knew I was growing pot my whole life and more than once her and dad have been known to "pick" off a few flowers for ourselves....up until then I had no clue my parents ever smoked....it was a nice memory


----------



## Keef

Hippie what U gonna do after the van is finished ? -- Hang out with me and stay high ?  ---Glad I didn't have to foot the labor bill on that beast !--How many hours U think U got in it ? ---Thanks Dog !--It'll take a few days to recover but like Momma said --Some days it just bees that way !


----------



## Kraven

Keef hoping your troubles will ease a bit brother, hate to hear when your in the deeper end of the pool.


----------



## Keef

Kraven what's  that sparkly stuff U sprinkled on that weed ? --Nice !-I gonna get U to to teach me to grow in dirt !--Soon as I get these LEDS dialed in !--These Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series are divided into 150 watt bloom (redish ) and 150 watts of Grow (Whiteish)---I'm running a cycle with the veg and bloom switched on  for the whole cycle!--300 watts per box would give me 600 watts per meter !--


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !--U been there U know !


----------



## Kraven

Yup


----------



## Kraven

Cooking under a 600w HPS, I always use Hortilux super HPS bulbs. Thanks for the compliment brother.


----------



## Keef

Did I say how high I am? -- Sore as hell but I think I'll live !


----------



## umbra

Glad to hear you guys are ok


----------



## Keef

Hey U know I got that seed order in and I have a couple dozen seed from Umbra's  BPU-X-Blueberry Blast (Trips) crossed on my Tranquil Elephantizer!--Still got some F2 seed fathered by Trips !--Ya'll better hold my hand on this dirt stuff!-- Once they about 6 inches --I take the top 3 off and stick it in the cloner !-- Keep the root stock growing and once I got roots on the cut I can wash the roots off and put it in a veg box --After it recovers it goes to bloom for sexing --I don't bother moving it back to veg. ----I'll have a clone in veg so I'll mark the clone if it is male I can throw both copies out unless I need a male !--I had really hoped to find me a Chem Dawg stud but Hippie --He didn't send me any seed !-- Hey Nes decided what U want to grow?--- I can probably find U one or two if U choose !--I got a question for the brain trust --I was looking all over seed finders and I can't find this variety called " Freebies" --Anyone ever heard of it ?-- U gonna give some body some seed is it too much to ask what variety they are !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie what U gonna do after the van is finished ? -- Hang out with me and stay high ? ---Glad I didn't have to foot the labor bill on that beast !--How many hours U think U got in it ?


 

Too damn many. If I wasn't such a Cheap Charlie, I probably could have cut a month or two off the build, but when you're retired, you've got more time than money.

Hey, here's an inspirational pic for everyone that's been having a bad day... 

View attachment 00Y0Y_jq4oKBA9HcY_600x450.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm speechless!-- Poor squirrel! -- That's  just nuts !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie Be careful that Pup will be out in your Pot Pen next season,,sounds like he might have a nose for the stuff....
  Kraven Sweet,,the Buds & the story of Mom...
   Keef your makin it Bro. one day at a time...Thats what they tell me, who are they anyhow ..

      :rofl:  Hippie  *** ouch


----------



## mrcane

Smokin on some, effing incredible, an it sure be good....zmight just put me out


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !--Just finished a bowl of crumbled Ritz crackers smothered in buttermilk !--Usually helps me sleep and mane I could use some quality rest !--How's  those Papaya doing ? -- Over and under watering is not a problem in aero !--I used to be notorious as an overwaterer!-- Not a problem anymore !--There were 2 more pics I sent to Dog !--Pics of actual  pot plants in aero !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo bud, will get a handle on it,Gave'm bout 1/4 strength worm tea last night, they seamed to have perked up [email protected] days old, they just might have needed a squirt... will see


----------



## yarddog

Here ya go keef.    I finally got them all to load.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Nice job with the Pass off Y.D. Keef looks like you got'er going there...


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## mrcane

Morning Umbra, Up early Eh.?  Really, Windy here this morning..


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! ---Who beat the sheet out of me ?--Everything hurts but it's  a recovering pain !--I be alright !--Dog Thanks !---- I don't have a good camera and don't know how to post pics but there it is !-- Those three brown totes in the shower is D.D.'s veg. and the  black and yellow is one of my bloom boxes !--The brown boxes have 35 spots each !--If U look U will see some of my revegges working !--They may look bad but most of these will survive --Some of my revegges have been thru bloom 2-3 times !-- The box to the left is mostly Widow, the middle box is mostly T.E. and the box on the right mostly Umbra's  Bunch !-- The bloom box looks like crap tried running only bloom lights and the Widow stretched it a$$ off !--Get back up to 2 box groups next month unless something happens!--When I open up the spare room those black and yellow boxes will have only 6 grow spots each !--I got 8 of my black and yellow boxes mostly empty but I'm bout to solve that problem !  Oh!--Later --I got take some caps !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope ya gets them fixed. Green mojo.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, off to do some printing, see y'all around 6 hope every has a good day.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !--- I get by hut the bugs hurt me !--I'll be back to pushing a group to bloom every weeks !-- We just use a lot of weed !--My biggest problem is not having a proper veg . Still a bunch of little plants grows as much as one big one !  Do U think I could put a few plants outside when prohibition ends ?


----------



## mrcane

The kids look much happier this morning, they may have just needed that little worm tea..


----------



## Keef

Cane --U should get one of those clones like Kraven got !--A girls shows her stuff take some cuts for the cloner --By the time they root and veg for a month or Until momma is harvested --Then do it again !-- The reason I got so many clone spots is because I live in Texas and we are required by law to doing things in a big way !-- That big way gonna bust out when the time comes !--


----------



## Keef

It ain't right calling fresh cut --plants!--I mean counting like that means I got enough plants to put all of us way over the plant limit !--but they babies !--By my count I only got 3-4 plants !--I got my 2 Widow lines --The T.E. --2-3 lines From Umbra's Bunch and Trips--My cut from him is only about 6 inches tall !--He and that T.E. made some beautiful --dark seed with watermelon stripes !-- Get  fine boy out of that cross --He might replace Trips as my breeding male !-- and I asked D.D. how many seed she wanted to plant and she say half of them --I told her that may put us over the legal plant limit !--She say shut up and just do it !--I just say O.K.--


----------



## mrcane

I see a cloning station in my future...One does not need to grow from seed, all the time.. 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-9.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-10.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra --CWO ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, we had to kick this guy out of the hospital the other day. Apparently the sign, "Stroke Patients Here," meant something totally different to him!


----------



## mrcane

D.D.,,, :rofl:   And no one helped him out?


----------



## Keef

D.D. --so funny !-- They should make those signs easier to understand ! I thought it was kind of a hospital type petting zoo ! No harm intended !--Why the Po-Po always got to put a knee on your neck like that ? It was just a misunderstanding !-- --Hey Cane !-Nice healthy looking babies !----My Widow turned 2 last August and the Tranquil Elephantizer will turn a year old around the first of the year !-- I keep taking and they keep giving !--Umbra's  Bunch  just getting started good!--I only need a one fine girl and I make all the plants I want for long as I want !--I might be making some 3n or triploid seed !-- They would be terminator seed so can't be bred !--For a cloner this is not a problem ! Find a diamond in that dust and it's  definitely  clone only !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning kids. Where's Rose with her story? See how she conveniently ducked out yesterday and left us hanging? What a tease!

Come on, Rose. Don't make me get out the makeshift plywood pillory and the wet scampi.


----------



## Keef

Grandpa gets back home in the spring -- We might split a flat of those 6n clones out of Canada !--Someone will help me get those seed or clones !--Decided the 6n clones would be best for my plans !--These different varieties I'm planting ?--- I'm collecting males !-- 6n clone--X--2n regular male  =4n or tetraploid !-- Half dozen or so boy bred to that 6n clone and I got tetra breeding stock and I'll keep mom so I can do it many times as I want !--Gonna make the Hippie a ChemDawg cross Tetra !  Gonna be stanky!


----------



## Keef

Umbra can U or one of U other guys and dolls --Teach Ole Keef how to make feminized seed ?


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. Snowbirds everywhere. We be flying slow.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll come on down Bozzo !--We'll leave a light on !--Seems like the Winter Texan Snowbirds  are coming down later and later in the year! Must be global warming !  Told U we need to kill all the cows and BBQ they a$$ !-- Eat a cow !---Save the planet !


----------



## mrcane

Glad the boys finished the solar, big rain today...


----------



## Keef

Go Cane !--Now what U need is an exercise cycle hooked up to a  auto alternator so U can get paid for working out !--Be riding that meter backwards ! They running 12 volt panels then inverted to 110 AC and back into the grid ?


----------



## Keef

Since Katrina know how to make power became important to me !-- I ran a lamp a fan and a radio off then car battery thru an inverter for 2 weeks!--If I ran one car battery down I would jump it off from the other car and switch to the fresh car while the other ran long enough to recharge ! We would sit in the car for the AC when the heat became unbearable! --For awhile I kept a 12 volt solar panel and deep cycle 12 volt battery !-- I was working it after Katrina --Only house in the hood with light at night and radio news to keep up with what was happening ---I was really relieved when I heard News Orleans had dodged the bullet again!--We would be up and back to normal in no time !


----------



## Keef

Yeah I'm back !--I need some financial advice from the smart brothers and sisters !--We have a mortgage at about 3.75 % interest ---We want to reduce the monthly payment --We got about $20,000 we want to put on the principal---How we do that?-- Refinance ?  I do 't know about these kind of things !--I mostly grow weed and shoot sheet !


----------



## WeedHopper

Are you using a 30yr fixed right now? If so thats a pretty good rate. But if you refinance and put 20k down and get the same are a better rate you will deff lower your payments on a 30yr fixed. If ya dont owe much you could get a 15yr fixed with 20k down because you can get even a lower interest rate on a 15yr fixed. But there are so many varables that its hard to say without more info which way for you to go. So many things ya can do with 20k. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Keef If your just going to pay the loan down, should be no problem, they will take your money. should be no penalty for early payment.. 3.75% would be hard to beet....Depending on size of note,credit , Ect..


----------



## WeedHopper

Here is some info that might help.
12Ways to reduce payment
http://usmortgagecalculator.org/12-ways-reduce-mortgage-payment/


----------



## WeedHopper

This was just one I found in the info above.
Buy Down Your Rate
I know it sounds like a car dealer trying to sell you clear-coating when your mortgage lender talks to you about buying discount points, but this can be a really good way to reduce your payments if you have the extra cash to spare and will be in your home for a while. You can typically purchase one discount point for one percent of the cost of your mortgage, with most lenders limiting you to the purchase of three points. Each point will reduce your rate by 0.125 to 0.25 percent, for the life of your loan. That can mean some serious savings over the life of the loan and a modest reduction in your monthly payment.

When you were borrowing the same $150,000 at that 4.27 percent conventional rate, the monthly principal and interest payment was $739.67, but by buying just one point, you&#8217;ll reduce your rate to 4.02 percent and the payment to $717.85. More points mean bigger savings, as illustrated in the table below


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hopper!--We gonna be here awhile!--$1600 a month !--No down payment 3.75 APR - Paid $180,000 - 10 years ago !--Property values skyrocketed since we bought !-- I thought refinance at a similar rate and put the $20,000 toward the principal so the amount financed will be less and so a lower monthly payment ! --Not a good idea ?


----------



## mrcane

W.H. Got it Down... $1600 month Man... I would try to get that down.. Glad I'm Paid off....


----------



## Keef

That payment includes taxes and insurance !---but got reduce it ! Cane living at the beach ---If U want to play --U got to pay !--- RWS --I mean D.D. always dreamed of living at the beach !--Check that off the list ! Sit out at night and listen to the waves !-- I thought the price was right !  Texas Veterans Land Program --Gonna by Keef  nice secluded 10 acre plot with a grow house for no down payment and very low interest rate!--Bet I can make it pay for itself easy !--$80,000 or less!  ---If we gonna make dreams come true --If always want a 10 acre pot farm !--Way up Copperhead Road !


----------



## yarddog

Whew, my monthly payment is $525 insurance and taxes included.    No beach view.   But we used to be on the coast.   Couple thousand years ago.  Lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Jesus Bro thats a high mortgage. Ouch. I lived in a 3700sf new home in florida for 1100.00 month lease.
Now I only pay 696.00 thats with taxes and insurance. Course im back home in texas. Ill just paint a picture of the beach on my windows. Lol  Yehaaaaaaaaaa
You need to get that payment down Little Brother.


----------



## mrcane

Neighbor gave me a couple bottles of "Not Your Fathers Root Beer" 5.9% Alcohol, think I will give it a try...He is always trying to get me to have a drink, So I told him I love a good root beer..  Little P****


----------



## mrcane

Now, I don't drink regularly, So with a Joint, I'd say this is pretty good root beer. :stoned:


----------



## Keef

No beach view !--About 1/2 mile as the crow flies from the beach!-- Since the property values went up it should be worth over $250,000 and it's plain!-- owes around $100,000 !--insurance and taxes are high for Texas !-- I got my eye on one of them finger tip lot sticking out in the bay!--$500,000 for an empty water front lot !---I'm gonna need a place to dock my float plane !-  Coming in from London up over the pole !--Do some tree top flying ! A man got to have dreams!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys!  

Hippie, i wrote the long story out and then i lost it.. Seriously... But, i think you have to be a woman to understand the mortification of it all.  I will try to explain it again, but it turns out to be a long a s s story.

Keef, i am glad you are feeling a little better. I was taught that you needed to lower your interest rate by 2 % to make it worth refinancing. But if you could put that money down and change it to a 15 year loan, then I would do it. It is amazing how much you can pay down your mortgage at just 50 extra bucks a month.   Glad that is over for us too Cane. 

We have snow and now freezing rain on top of the fresh powder. That is better then the other way around.  I want cocoa and marshmallows. With some nurse larry on the side.


----------



## Keef

Rosebud !--What's  shaking girlfriend !--D.D. been attending births both C-section and natural deliveries !--Kraven and I are medical we heard worse no matter what it is but --Some stories are too much for the general public !-- I worked in the O.R. for 20 years--O.R. nurses got the nastiest mouths in the world !--


----------



## mrcane

We sit about a mile or so from the Salt water, That's close enough,I can hear it & smell it, Hey sometimes I hear the surf & Lions roaring early in the morning..It's cool.. Living on the beach is hell on everything.. Have an aunt lives right on the water, never ending maintenance on the house..


----------



## Hippie420

Boy, did I screw up tonight. Old Hen and I went to the watering hole today for a little libation. Came home, Hen wants me to put the chickens up 'cause she's afraid of the dark (go figure), so I do it. I walk up to the coop, go to shut the door, and I spot a grey blob on the ground. Upon closer inspection, it's a damn opossum waiting for dinner! I kick the bastard in the head, which was a mistake when you're wearing sandals. He rolls over and hisses at me! I kick him in the head a second time wishing I was wearing my jack boots, and all I accomplished was hurting my big toe. Finally realized I had a gun in my pocket but the bastard had already departed for parts unknown.

I'll bait the live trap tomorrow and give him a swimming lesson. Time for bubble.


----------



## Keef

Cane --This wasn't my dream !-- A lawn mower rust away after 2 years !--My poor truck just rusted away !-- Neither of us had much growing up and if it pleases her to live at the beach ----Then we gonna live at the beach!---We both have had a life changing event about once a decade!--Our first home went up in flames --10 years later Lady Katrina came to call!-- We are well aware that it don't matter what U got --It can all be gone tommorrow !-- One day sooner or later there will be a storm surge that WILL wipe this place off the face of the earth !---Dat's  a fact Jack !--- No false sense of security here !--Keep the insurance current cause that might be all U have to rebuild !--I'm getting pretty good at rebuilding !


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, the iron is hot. Fess up. You're going to eventually and the sooner you do it the better my eardrums will be.


----------



## Keef

Hippie U post to shoot the Bastid first !!--U lucky U didn't get eat up !--They got some teeth!--U need one of them big 12 lb. White Rock Roster with 2 inch spurs like I used to have !-- He didn't care who or what U were he would F U up !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie She Forgot :confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Rosebud !--What's  shaking girlfriend !--D.D. been attending births both C-section and natural deliveries !--Kraven and I are medical we heard worse no matter what it is but --Some stories are too much for the general public !-- I worked in the O.R. for 20 years--O.R. nurses got the nastiest mouths in the world !--



Nurses with a dirty mouth,,,noooooo,,lol
Ive been in construction forever and in 100s of buildings,,,guess whos Bathrooms are always the nastiest? And its not the mens.:rofl:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra --CWO ?


 They are on my coffee table waiting to be packaged. I had the job interview today, so I was up early and left early. It was 75 miles but bad traffic so it was about 2 1/2 hr commute. It then lasted 5 hours. It was supposed last from 9 to 12 but went to after 1.

To make fem seeds you need to make some colloidal water ( water with silver dissolved in it) I forget what the percentage is supposed to be. 4U2Smoke has done it. Then you spray 1 of the plants daily with the colloidal water and flower.

DD in the Amazon River there are parasites that will swim up your urethra and they have barbed fins and once in your body, the only way to remove them is to slice and dice the penis

Cane, I have drank the "IT's Not Your Father's rootbeer" and I liked it. My son thought it was awlful


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Nurses with a dirty mouth,,,noooooo,,lol
> Ive been in construction forever and in 100s of buildings,,,guess whos Bathrooms are always the nastiest? And its not the mens.:rofl:


 I have heard the worse OR banter from the Dr.'s not the nurses. I have sat in on more than 100 surgeries as well as lesser procedure that didn't require an OR.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Boy, did I screw up tonight. Old Hen and I went to the watering hole today for a little libation. Came home, Hen wants me to put the chickens up 'cause she's afraid of the dark (go figure), so I do it. I walk up to the coop, go to shut the door, and I spot a grey blob on the ground. Upon closer inspection, it's a damn opossum waiting for dinner! I kick the bastard in the head, which was a mistake when you're wearing sandals. He rolls over and hisses at me! I kick him in the head a second time wishing I was wearing my jack boots, and all I accomplished was hurting my big toe. Finally realized I had a gun in my pocket but the bastard had already departed for parts unknown.
> 
> I'll bait the live trap tomorrow and give him a swimming lesson. Time for bubble.


   How did I miss this,to funny, Don't think you will get the ol,out there again..We get Coons & them Bastards are mean.. Get in the compost and make a mess..


----------



## Keef

So Umbra knows the job I did --The one passing the I strum ente and being an extra set of hands for the doctor--That would be me !--A new device U taught me what I needed to know to use it then before surgery and would be there during surgery in case there was a question !--A good Rep knows the tech can make or break your presentation !-- Good luck on the job hunt Cuz, no hurry on the CWO !--I will be practicing my germ technique before I touch them !--I think the seed starting stuff Rose uses will be here M or T next week !--I got a seed starting warming mat--I got a dome --I got lights and timers-- These will be important seed I want to give them every chance !--That paper U posted said it was excellent for pain relief !---I could use some of that !


----------



## Rosebud

OUCH Umbra! Did you feel the interview went well?

Ok, I was working out with my trainer. The PT asked me if i would come and talk to a reporter about what they do there at his office. I said sure. We talked for about 30 min then she asked if she could see what i do...So we go out to the gym part and this is the part you probably won't get if you're a guy.. I looked like hell, i had on two sizes too big of sweats, a stupid chirstmas shirt i wore as a joke, I had no make up on and she, the reporter says, can I get a picture? I say sure, this forearm right her is buffed.. Take a picture.... she laughs and says no really. I did it, i am mortified. I told her if she got more than one chin i would sue. MORTIFIED HERE.  Afraid of when it comes out. Why did i say ok.:cry:  oh jeez.  Now you know.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I had a pet possum when I was a teenager. I got a good laugh out of that one Hippie.


----------



## Keef

Rose where might a curious Old Fart find this paper ?-- I would be amused !---Just remember what the Reagan taught us --Just Say No !


----------



## Keef

Another thing !--Rose that ain't nothing !--I saw a picture of Hippie at the post office !


----------



## bozzo420

my dad was an Alabama hillbilly ,but he build 3 houses and never had a mortgage on any of them. The third one is the house I'm living in. He might of been a hillbilly but he was a smart one. All the ones that lived through the depression were like that.  A special breed. He taught me how to live within my means. We dug the footing ,well pit and septic field by hand.   Loved that man.


----------



## mrcane

Hey Rose, Not to worry,that's not BAD... :rofl::rofl: 
  Bozzo  Them Hillbillies had to be smart..


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, very stoned and enjoyed the three page read, y'all was busy yakin' today. Hope everyone is doing good. peace (I'm pretty stoned)


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !---Yo Bozzo dad worked for 5he railroad when I was young !--We build the home I was raised in from lumber reclaimed from a old railroad station uncles and dad tore down !--The floor joist are 8X8s even the roof framing was huge !-- I carried shingles up a ladder the last time I ever will at that house!-- Wasn't no hls to be seen but we had tools and raw material and some scary rolled out that shop sometimes !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> OUCH Umbra! Did you feel the interview went well?
> 
> Ok, I was working out with my trainer. The PT asked me if i would come and talk to a reporter about what they do there at his office. I said sure. We talked for about 30 min then she asked if she could see what i do...So we go out to the gym part and this is the part you probably won't get if you're a guy.. I looked like hell, i had on two sizes too big of sweats, a stupid chirstmas shirt i wore as a joke, I had no make up on and she, the reporter says, can I get a picture? I say sure, this forearm right her is buffed.. Take a picture.... she laughs and says no really. I did it, i am mortified. I told her if she got more than one chin i would sue. MORTIFIED HERE. Afraid of when it comes out. Why did i say ok.:cry: oh jeez. Now you know.


 It went amazingly well. It was a 5 hr interview. That is not to say that the job is mine. There are other candidates they have been interviewing besides myself, but they were talking to me about other roles I could fill for them. So to me, even if there is no offer, I did well and mostly I feel better about myself. I am feeling old and in the way, but while I may be used...I am not used up.
I got an email the other day from a place where I took some photo classes. I went to their site and there is a video of me from more than 10 years ago in a photo studio in NYC. I remember signing the release form, but never saw me in the video before. It wasn't that flattering for sure.


----------



## Keef

Umbra the movie star !-- Cuz I have days I feel old but all in all I'm not that wild adrenaline junkie I once was !--I like to think I've become better with age !--I had no problem with a good fight when I was younger but now days I would just shoot U and move along !  They bout to cure cancer then lots of things could happen !---Me and Rose gonna get the cure to aging and get our bodies back the way it was at it's  prime! -- If I live to 150 or so I be growing some big weed ! Telling people what it was like to get old !


----------



## Keef

My first Tetra !--I'm so excited !


----------



## Rosebud

That is great Umbra. I bet you will hear from them again. 5 hours. That is the longest interview ever.wow Can't imagine doing that. Good for you.

Keef until we find the cure for aging you better be working on your tetradiploidextravaganza.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--I get those clones out of Canada all that's left is breed just like anyone else !---- Breed one of them 6n clones to a 4n tetra and there's  your 5n True sensim illia and Umbra just taught me how to make feminized seed !--Plant whole fields --all female --all seedless -- No genetic markers !--Boo-ya !!-- What U got Monsanto ?


----------



## Keef

Hey I know I can't beat Monsanto !--Being able to do anything to our plant that they can and I teach 10 others to do it and they teach 10 others --Big Pharm has to compete as just one of many !-- Our plant not U's!


----------



## umbra

watching Babes in Toyland. Wow...I haven't seen this movie since I was a kid. I forgot about all the stars in it. I'm not sure if there were contractual disputes involving the stars, but the credits list Annette Funicello simply as Annette. Of course, Ray Bulger from The Wizard of Oz. This brings back a flood of memories.


----------



## Keef

Well I made sure there will be no weed monopoly for big pharm so I guess it was a good day !-- Breeders still got to do they Thang but I just made the blue print public !-- Umbra getting high watching old movies !--I might have to watch the new Star Wars movie !--When it come out ?--Bedtime  for Keef!


----------



## Keef

Had a question Umbra !---That silver colloidal water --A piece of silver at the negative end of low voltage in a mild electrolyte water solution --That would make it right ?


----------



## Keef

Rose look at me !--Do I look stupid ?-- That cure to aging?  Why would I talk about such a thing it has to be a fantasy right ? --- I've seen things to make me believe this will happen soon !--Maybe already did !--When I have to go spiderman to steal me the cure should I pick U up some !


----------



## Rosebud

Good night OFC.. (exit rb w/smile)


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Had a question Umbra !---That silver colloidal water --A piece of silver at the negative end of low voltage in a mild electrolyte water solution --That would make it right ?


 yep that's how it is done...electrolysis a standard 12v power supply connected to the silver in the water on 1 end and a probe into the water on the other end. just not sure how much silver to dissolve into the volume of water for the correct ratio.


----------



## Keef

Sleep well Rose !--The mind won't shut down !--So I preach a short sermon ? --60-70 years ago scientist  did experiments  with rats and monkeys where they connected the circulatory system of an old rat or monkey to a young one so they shared blood pump thru one to the other and back again !--After awhile it was noted that the old rats began to lose the grey and other signs of aging !--There was something in young blood that made the old rats young again !--Do U really think they would just stop research on what was in young blood that was absent in old blood ?-- If they found the cure to aging who gets the cure ?  --I'm thinking I just steal me some while they decide !


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra --can U buy it ?-- There has to be a proper percentage or ppm for it to work right any ideas !


----------



## yarddog

Man, had to break up the dogs again last night.     Used a pipe, I ain't sticking my hands down there again.   Already got a fractured finger last time.    I think it's jealousy fueling the fire.    The Dane is 3, he is feeling like an adult, and the chow isn't ready to give up the top dog spot!    I'm just going to have to let them fight it out one day.   It's out of my hands, they going to have to settle it amongst themselves.    
My only concern, don't want to spend money at the vet if it gets bad.  The chow still has his sack, but the Dane got him on weight.   By over a hundred pounds.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D. & O.F.C. Scary Y.D. I don't know if I would let'em go to long, Could get ugly...   Well Think I twist one up for the morning bake....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ---Sounds like a three dog fight to me !---Well baked dis morning-- What we gonna do today O.F.C. ?--I mean besides get high !---Hey Cane what's  the name of that newspaper out Rose's way !---Take us a little look at this notorious pic !--Can't be many papers out there there's only bout 20 people in that whole area!--


----------



## Keef

Dog get a can of mace / tear gas !----Them dogs tie up --U light'm up !  Note:: Never spray pepper spray into the wind !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Get your dogs fixed YD. I can almost guarantee you will have bigger bills if you "let them fight it out".  I could never do that. I would keep them separated before that.  Sorry about your finger. 

NO KEEF,  Cane wouldn't do that to me...I just know it... I am still worried. Maybe it was just too horrible for public consumption and they won't run it.
I am off to check in spammers.


----------



## mrcane

Gotta hit it to the morning work out.....Running late catch Ya'll later
    Your right Rose .... I Wouldn't....


----------



## bozzo420

I had a dog in Viet Nam. After 11 months in the bush, I got a job on a mountain top Observation post. When we got there ,the hill already had a queen ***** dog. But my dog was an infantry grunt dog. she was not going to take the submissive role at all. they fought for 3 days before Alpha became the queen. Never once broke them up. they will settle who is queen.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- Nice Christmas sweater !--Dog I was serious about pepper spray !-- U hit them with mace the fight is over !--I maced  D.D. one time -ask her !--She had a pepper spray can on her key chain --Happened at the taco bell !--Pulled in and the safety on the mace had came off-- When I was shifting and stuff in the parking lot I felt it wedge against my knee and spray !- I was parking when it happened so I screamed --get out !--D.D. was slow!--She hessitated my had swung closex as I made a hasty excit! Her door was locked and  she was frantically trying to claw her way out !---I had to go in after her !--It was bad !-- I hate tear gas !


----------



## yarddog

My problem is, these dogs WILL have to settle their differences.   It's natural to have a dominant male, and my Dane is feeling like he could be the one.    Rose, I fix my animals, but the chow is already 5 or so, don't think it will help much now.   Plus I like him having the aggressive dominance.   Keeps people out of my yard.   We have trashy people around my place.   
Anything i do to prevent the fight, is not going to work.    The tension is always going to be there.   And if it gets too bad, the chow is will have to go.    No reasonable way to keep them apart all the time.


----------



## yarddog

I've been in a jail cell before with mace.  That's some bad stuff.   I've seen guys not slow down from it too.   I've tried to stem the fight,  nature is rough some times.


----------



## Rosebud

Domesticated dogs are not  dogs in nature. You are asking for heartbreak.  People keep dogs apart.  How can you let a dog be hurt like that?  Makes me cry.


----------



## Rosebud

I am stepping off my soap box, but I need to say one more thing. You are their caretaker. If you can't take care of them, then you should not have them. Don't dump one either please. Find a home for the mean chow.  Not my business I know. But my dogs can't type and they wanted me to tell you what you are suggesting is cruelty to animals.


----------



## Keef

Rose don't shoot I didn't do nothing !---  I got 4 pampered pooches !-- I do think if the law finds a dog chained to a tree in your back yard --They should take the chain off the dog and put it on U for a few days ! I have no problem killing---animals---but to make or let an animal suffer is not right !  Simple !-- Wanna get high ?--- Rose --U so cute when U get angry ! ---Did U know I run a dog fighting ring ---Shih--Tzu on Shih-Tzu? The carnage !--It is brutal !


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Keef, you are funny, ya know, you just are, you make me laugh every day.  YES! Lets  get high... I have a little dish of who knows what sitting here but it is morning pot, i know that.. Check out this pipe.View attachment Red_Fumo_Pipe_Brass_Hardware_Watermark.600.gif


----------



## Keef

Looks way too complicated for me Rose !--Sometimes when I get high and wonder if my pipe is still lit --I stick my finger in the bowl and sometimes it is still lit !--I really need to quit doing that !--A pipe like that would confuse me !--Burnt myself more than once hitting the wrong end of a joint !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It's not when 2 males dogs fight that you need to worry, it's when you have 2 females fight for dominance that you need to worry. Males dogs rarely fight to the death, but the females will. After seeing someone breakup a fight between his Great Dane and his Irish Wolfhound...he got 87 stitches across his face.
YD when I was going thru my divorce, I was hanging out with some 1% bikers. We had just closed a strip club and were on our home. I think we were at the bar for 12 hours. We get stopped for dunk driving. My friend goes to jail and I walk home. When I got home, I drove to the police to pickup my friend. 1st thing they did was mace me and place me under arrest for DUI...only I passed the breatholizer. My friend was handcuffed to a bench and they maced him every 15 minutes and in between the macing they beat on him. It turned into quite a lawsuit.
Insurance co called about my car...they ordered a new engine from Honda. It will be at the dealers next week. However, they felt it was unlikely I would have the car before Christmas.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Morning Rose !-- Nice Christmas sweater !--Dog I was serious about pepper spray !-- U hit them with mace the fight is over !--I maced  D.D. one time -ask her !--She had a pepper spray can on her key chain --Happened at the taco bell !--Pulled in and the safety on the mace had came off-- When I was shifting and stuff in the parking lot I felt it wedge against my knee and spray !- I was parking when it happened so I screamed --get out !--D.D. was slow!--She hessitated my had swung closex as I made a hasty excit! Her door was locked and  she was frantically trying to claw her way out !---I had to go in after her !--It was bad !-- I hate tear gas !



Keef exaggerates! I was out of that truck & standing beside his door waiting on him! Ha! Good times!


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, that is funny you two.  Umbra, awesome about a new engine for the new year maybe?  Horrible story about beating up someone between macing.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, Rose, that Keef is a funny, funny Keefer man!  Personally, I think he's a genius, but don't tell him! Of course, he's a little strange/qwirky, but anybody would be after the kind of head injury  he took.  Wow Umbra! Surely you have some good karma headed your way!


----------



## yarddog

I never said I was dumping a dog.   I Love my dogs, and the chow does a wonderful job in the yard.   But with no fence and one yard, no way to keep separated.   These two boys are just going to have to settle their differences.  Have you ever tried to stop a 165 pound dog in a fight?   I'm a strong man, 195 pounds.  I wouldn't stand a chance without a firearm or at minimum a blade.  There is a class order for most animals.  Dogs included.   I don't chain dogs, and never would unless I had no other option.    Honestly, I think the Dane is instigating the fights.   He is trying to take over as alpha.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I used to work at a women's prison in Louisiana & had to endure the after mace party to check the inmates for injuries ; always left crying & snotty.


----------



## Rosebud

About that pipe? You take a hit and the tube fills with smoke then you push that button and air rushes in and it is a huge hit... pushes the hit into your toenails I think.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, that IS one ugly sweater! Make a good Swiffer duster, though.


----------



## Keef

Kinda like a bong without water or a power hitter ?-- Dog I understand your situation !--I don't know what the answer is !-- Might be wise not to rile Rose up about animals ? -- Umbra that's  great about  the car !-- Can U take that garage and try to get your money back ?-- When it comes to Po-Po U got to take the sour with the sweet !--When U need them they like super heros  but when U don't they scum !-- Wish I had an answer !--As a cop main someone inside a processing center would be unthinkable -- We gonna have to breath that same air--The proper way is to do the beat down during the frisk before going to a cell ! Have them spread eagle against the wall and as U do the pat down U say something rude about his sister or mother !They almost always try to throw an elbow toward your face cause U baiting them ! It's  a trap and after they throw that elbow --The legal beat down begins !--You're entitled to defend yourself ! I was proficient at the trap !


----------



## Keef

In Korea they told us not to try to take these Kung-fu tankers on in a scuffle they will beat U down and take your M.P. gear as a trophy !--They said take your pistol out jack one into the chamber then take your night stick out and toss it to him --Then defend yourself from a perp  with a weapon ! If U gonna have to go to court make sure there is only one side to the story !


----------



## yarddog

Mace is something else for sure.     Not my cup of tea.  Lol.    
Umbra, great news about the engine.     Much safer to have a new rather than an unknown junky.    
Rose, are you missing your outdoor grow yet?      
Hippie, did you really find the picture??  
Keef, I have learned to minimize any contact with Leo.  Period!  
I speak, and I'm polite.   I'll stop and speak when I see out local guys watching traffic sometimes.   But I am very distrustful of any kind of govt agency.


----------



## umbra

Did I miss the pix with the ugly sweater? I like that pipe Rose.


----------



## giggy

Hello ofc. I'm now doing a little better. The wife has made it through surgery and in recovery now. I'll get to take her home in about a hour. I stopped in a few times but i didn't post as i have been in a bad state of mind as of late. Things have been taking their toll. In one year i lost 4 members of my family and then this started with my wife, i have been about to lose my mind. I'll check back in later. Peace


----------



## yarddog

Good to see you giggy, I understand about your mood.   Very good news with your wife.     I'd be completely lost without mine.


----------



## Keef

Giggy Sorry Cuz , Bout time for some good karma to come your way !--Best Wishes to the wife and U !-  Umbra --No U didn 't miss a pic of Rose in that funny sweater !--Might be somewhere else ?-- I don 't know nothing about nothing ---It's all Hippie's fault !----


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I told her if she got more than one chin i would sue.


 
Sounds like my Old Hen. She's got more chins than a Chinese phonebook.


----------



## yarddog

Damn hippie.   Man, that's bad.   Good!  But bad too.  Lol


----------



## Keef

She got a gun !--Looks like I might better go to Lowe's and get some wiring supplies!--


----------



## Rosebud

Love you guys!  LOL Hippie.  

YD, i don't miss the outdoor yet. I have a little one gallon grow going on in the shed. Tiny. So not lose the genetics.  I have revegged my favorite pheno and hope to take clones next week.  I have clones in the bathroom so i really have pot growing in some way all over the house.  Ya know YD, I used to think out door grown was inferior to indoor. I don't think so anymore. I love the flavors that are coming out of that grow.

Good luck on the wiring Keef and DD. I am off to  wrap presents.


----------



## Hippie420

I like both. If I want to be a control freak, I grow hydro indoors in a sealed room where I control the air temp, humidity, water temp, nutrients, light, and CO2. If I want huge harvests, I grow outdoors.

I don't care how much light you throw at an indoor plant, you'll never out do Mother Nature outside. Tradeoffs are bugs, mold, and possible prying eyes. Shear volume makes up for any losses IMHO.


----------



## Keef

Dat's some thick wire !--ankle bone connected to the leg bone !---Right Tighty  --Lefty Loosy!--Still the wrong song !--Ain't there and electrical song ?-- Rose I just got the stuff the body still beat up feeling to tackle the job  !-- Got me a new garage door opener and a weed eater !--Not a weed eater as in my bud thieving dogs!- A yard trimmer !-- I'm gonna eat some caps --smoke a pipe and chill !


----------



## mrcane

Back from a Good work out, No reporters taking Pics.. But I was ready, wore my superman git up...  Giggy hope the wife's doing better all the time...Umbra good news about the car... 1%ers use to run with a bunch of them back east..Crazy Days...
  Rose :confused2: Still Can't believe you let that reporter interview you...LOL,...


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> I like both. If I want to be a control freak, I grow hydro indoors in a sealed room where I control the air temp, humidity, water temp, nutrients, light, and CO2. If I want huge harvests, I grow outdoors.
> 
> I don't care how much light you throw at an indoor plant, you'll never out do Mother Nature outside. Tradeoffs are bugs, mold, and possible prying eyes. Shear volume makes up for any losses IMHO.


 Technology is changing this fast. NCH is very close to matching or exceeding outdoor production with indoor quality. To say he is dialed in, is an understatement to nth degree.


----------



## Keef

Last time my pic was in the paper I had a ski mask on so U couldn't tell it was me !--- Superman costume ?-- I think Kraven will appreciate this -J.A.C.H.O. come to the hospital I got the day or days off everytime they showed up !--Tell my boss I can't wait to talk to them !--Ya'll in big trouble !--Where I go to talk to them ?-- Sure way to get the day off !--


----------



## umbra

I have struggled a little with changing everything about how I grow to follow NCH. The system is a hybrid of sorts. It uses pro mix #4 soiless mix with GH 3 part. But the real secrets are the gravitas and the biowave. You need a minimum of 12 ft ceilings to run these lights. You put them at the 12 ft level and keep them there. The biowave is a bit pricey, but with more light, forcing the stomata to stay open longer forces the plant to grow faster and bigger. In flower the effects are awesome.


----------



## Keef

The pro mix is an inert mix the the plants grow in --Right Umbra?-- Only contributes a place for the roots to grow? ---Can U reuse it ?-- spraying the roots I can  dial in the nutes but I can never match that light!--$9,000  month power bills is out of my reach !  I saw that show about the 420 celebrations and I was taking notes !--They do like thier concentrates!  I can do that !


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, I guess if you want to grow legendary top shelf weed, NCH's way is the way to go. I on the other hand grow weed that kicks the crap outta me and cheaply, too.

Guess it's all where your priorities are. I just wanna get high.


----------



## mrcane

Someone say they wanta get High :48:


----------



## yarddog

Hey, wait for me!   Got a jay rolled and ready!!   Bout to be off work for the weekend.


----------



## Keef

I got caps kicking in and working on a pipe !--D.D. making gumbo !-- I'm good !--Yo Hippie I wouldn't know for sure but I bet U make some pretty good bubble !-- Still think U should get some of that colored foil !--- No doubt most of the weed grown in the O.F.C. will rock your world !--I could be perfect happy smoking it !--Not saying I ever sampled any but if I did it would probably make me smile!-- I want to catch that green wave when it breaks over Texas !--I do like the idea of farm to retail packaged product !--No cutting the price like they did to Umbra !--I'm watching U free state peeps ! The reason I'm after the sticky icky most potent thing I can lay hands on is for production reason !--The higher the THC content the more doses in less room !--Less weed I gotta grow the less work I have to do and that means more time sampling my wares!-- Harvest-Dry-Extract-make product !--There is so many things U can do with Hash Oil and I gotta have me one them CO2 hash Oil machines !  I gotta do the e-cig liquid but I can shift if there is a more profitable product !-- I got a feeling that when national prohibition  ends ---I will probably be wanting all I can lay hands on  ! U know !--That of which we can't speak until prohibition ends!-- Plant some extra that year !--


----------



## Rosebud

I'm in.  Purple haze on the menu. 
Cane, i can't believe it either.. It was like i had gone too far. I told the PT I wasn't speaking to him he said I have said that to him 10 in 20 years.  I just hope she changes her mind on the photos after she sees them. I guess I suck at saying no. She is a reporter i have read for years and respect, well, i used to. lol  Next time i work out i will be in formal wear with hair and makeup.

Most presents are wrapped. I keep thinking we should just go to the  beach for a few days instead of presents.  They would be naked without me though. I buy them clothes.

I love hearing about NCH's grow. He is a nice guy imo.  I wish him every thing good.  Would using EM1 make your grow stronger?  I had no bugs outdoors this year. 

WEEKEND YD!!!


----------



## Keef

High 60s today back up to 80 Monday !-- Cane --Umbra --I'm not privy to all the hip talk but 3.2 beer was an insult to beer so if this 1 percenters  U talking about is an insult to the fine motorcycle clubs of America --I gotta tap out !--Ain't smart to go around insulting people like that !  Hey Rose ! We high ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef,Not takin smack bout nobody,  Know better, rode some in my early years,Not to proud of some of the things that happen...


----------



## mrcane

Anyway,Just finished up mixing up some soil got some one gal. pots to put my little girls in soon...Lots Of perlite....So the guy @ Our grow store gives me these grow stones says there great????


----------



## umbra

Keef, all I can tell you this; I met this guy from a newspaper ad selling vintage British motorcycle parts. I happen to be rebuilding an old bike and needed everything he had for sale. We became friends. I knew the guy for about a month when my marriage ended. He lent me $25K on the spot to get a lawyer to keep my kids. Not many friends would do that. The minute it was over, I gave him all of it back. He never bugged me or said a word the whole 2 years. That goes a long way in my book. Patch or not patch.


----------



## Keef

I knew exactly what U meant Cane by 1 percenters !--I was just messing with ya'll !-- Some of those guys can work a ballpeen hammer like a ninja !-- Carrying a hammer is not against the law !---Umbra I gotta ask --Did Clock Work Orange originate in south Cali. from  a motorcycle "Club House" ?-- Or is this another tetra that I'm chasing ?


----------



## mrcane

Think when I do my next transplant I will try mixing some in the soil of one plant. He says they hold water & the roots just cling on to'em.....Made from recycled glass!!...


----------



## Keef

Good people are good people they don't have a special look or job or wear special clothes !  Waiting on my dirt !--Are U sure the seed won't get all dirty and stuff ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I knew exactly what U meant Cane by 1 percenters !--I was just messing with ya'll !-- Some of those guys can work a ballpeen hammer like a ninja !-- Carrying a hammer is not against the law !---Umbra I gotta ask --Did Clock Work Orange originate in south Cali. from a motorcycle "Club House" ?-- Or is this another tetra that I'm chasing ?


 Not that I am aware of. It came from Riot, via SoCal, via Canada. HA og did though.


----------



## umbra

there are tons of crosses to HA og that you may have heard of
Ghost Train Haze Nr8 »»» Hells Angel OG x Nevil's Wreck
Afghan HA »»» Hells Angel OG x Afghani #1 IBL
Wardareekn OG »»» Hells Angel OG x Rare Dankness #1
Lucifer OG »»» Hells Angel OG x SFV OG Kush BX2
Biker Kush »»» Hells Angel OG x Lucifer OG
Jesus OG »»» Hells Angel OG x Jack the Ripper
Alcatraz OG »»» Hells Angel OG x Frisco OG


----------



## Rosebud

Hippy you said you just grow pot to get high, well me too. But if i am going to spend the time to grow it, it has to be done the best of my abilities. Can't do it half assed.  They plants need to be really happy, ya know? And they are outdoors, if you water them even at 113 degrees.  so much easier and like i said I always thought od was inferior. I am changing my mind. 

These little 1 gallon pots are under led so we will see if there is a difference from od. Same varieties. LA and Purple haze.

The seed might get dirty.. get dirty keef. Go to the dark side, the dirt side, the wonderful dark deep earth, the smell is divine. Clean dirt, if you will.
Yes I have a buzz.


----------



## umbra

HA og is a cut of og kush, which comes from the '91 chemdawg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra it's hard trying to keep it all straight !-- Half the info is misdirection !-- Seems Iike all the legends just appeared !-- HA -Og ? -a tetra?-- When I get the 6n clones out of Canada --Having tetras that all have the same mother would limit diversity !--The CWO will be great since it is not related !--I'd like more diversity !--Looking for another tetra O.F.C! -- U know when I shake something special loose --It'll travel !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, do you just have that all in your head? Man..


----------



## Keef

Didn't Jesus OG take the trophy for most potent sativa last year at something like 28.5%---I'm having trouble grasping this U saying this HA-OG was not a tetra ?-- Breeding a tetra to a diploid should produce a triploid which should be sterile !--I smell a skunk when a seed company sells something like S.A.M. -- Supposed to be a cross of U.B.C. Chemo and Williams Wonder---If U.B.C. is a tetra and they bred it to W.W. the mother would make seed but the plants that grew from those seed would be sterile!--A clone only triploid--Terminators seed !--Yet they are able to F-1--F-2 !--Don't know about weed but science say no can do !-- Somebody lying !


----------



## WeedHopper

I'm with ya Bro,,,your eather a good Brother or your not,,,a patch does not make the man.


----------



## yarddog

Some of your best people, are the rough and callous folks.


----------



## giggy

i may not have been friendly but i did stay busy. gonna start to germ beans tomorrow or the next day. gotta push for some beans to share. i still got to change the inside of the doors and either get some emergency blankets or some flat white paint for the inside. i have had everything lit up and the setup seems like it is going to work. my phone doesn't like them bright lights, and really doesn't like that led.


----------



## yarddog

Looks good giggy.   I really like your idea of using an old fridge


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with ya, Rose. Happy plants make for happy buds. Outdoors is a breeze. Indoors in water, not so easy. I like 'em both.

Give 'em the basics, add a touch of love, and you have a reward in the making. You can make it rocket science or just let 'em grow. After all, it's just a weed. I'm sure it was doing just fine before mankind stepped in.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Looks good giggy.   I really like your idea of using an old fridge



that's a fridge/freezer and a freezer with the filter box between. i hope i like it too. i didn't think the 6" fan was going to be enough for all three boxes but it kept the 4 55w cfl's 10º higher then room at 65% max fan speed. so i'll have to adjust a bit. 

hello there hippie.


----------



## umbra

Keef, you would not be the only breeder to chase tetras. However, it seems to me that if you just breed the best high, healthiest plants you can find you can't go wrong. It is a gamble with tetras, and a need to grow very high numbers of plants to find the 1. You are talking about 1000's of plants and it could take 10 years or more.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Didn't Jesus OG take the trophy for most potent sativa last year at something like 28.5%---I'm having trouble grasping this U saying this HA-OG was not a tetra ?-- Breeding a tetra to a diploid should produce a triploid which should be sterile !--I smell a skunk when a seed company sells something like S.A.M. -- Supposed to be a cross of U.B.C. Chemo and Williams Wonder---If U.B.C. is a tetra and they bred it to W.W. the mother would make seed but the plants that grew from those seed would be sterile!--A clone only triploid--Terminators seed !--Yet they are able to F-1--F-2 !--Don't know about weed but science say no can do !-- Somebody lying !


 Yes Jesus og did have those kind of numbers. So that would mean that chem91 was a tetra. Not sure if I believe that. IMO just really good weed, nothing more than that.


----------



## Keef

Giggy hope it works for U !--Might have to use that Keef trick and run a bunch of tiny plants !-- flip them fast !--  An indica SOG might work !-- Next week we'll be starting some Papaya--Bubblicious --Aurora Indica --and Pure Power Plant ( the one they say has the piney )--  Giggy gonna grow something piney right ?-- Maybe cross them ? -- Bet piney would be there just gotta go thru the seed !-- Get or breed U a 60 day finisher and move so.e to bloom every weeks--60 days later they start coming out every weeks !--Unless the bugs wreak havoc on your grow!--


----------



## Keef

O.G. Kush--Deisel -ChemDawg and some other legends were supposed to be tetras !---Is it possible that these may all have been renamed cuts of U.B.C Chemo ?-- This would make a lot of sense !--Even G-13 another tetra supposedly developed by David Suzuki !--G-13 (M?) ain't M the 13th letter of the alphabet? Well Dr. Suzuki is credited with creating a legendary tetra -- U.B.C. Chemo -- Just one of them things that make U go mmm?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy hope it works for U !--Might have to use that Keef trick and run a bunch of tiny plants !-- flip them fast !--  An indica SOG might work !-- Next week we'll be starting some Papaya--Bubblicious --Aurora Indica --and Pure Power Plant ( the one they say has the piney )--  Giggy gonna grow something piney right ?-- Maybe cross them ? -- Bet piney would be there just gotta go thru the seed !-- Get or breed U a 60 day finisher and move so.e to bloom every weeks--60 days later they start coming out every weeks !--Unless the bugs wreak havoc on your grow!--



that's the plan keef, small clones to bloom but i'm thinking 3 moms so i can have something different, maybe a fourth if i have the room. it's like going back to a 2'x2' box again. i got lost in the 4'x4' box, couldn't keep it warm and didn't have enough light.


----------



## Keef

Giggy my friend peeps is gonna shoot me for this !--U don't need to keep mothers !--As long as U got a viable cut U got a the variety !--U have to an ahead some but grow a cut out and use it for a clone donor!--Trips my male is represented by a 4 inch cut ! I can keep a bunch of varieties like that !--Grow a cut out and chop it into clones --Save one in veg for next time !--Off to Taco Bell !


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Mace is something else for sure.     Not my cup of tea. .



lol, YD I used to have to do annual quals in the gas chamber....C&S is one ugly mutha......


Hiya's everybody.....lets smoke :48:


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> lol, YD I used to have to do annual quals in the gas chamber....C&S is one ugly mutha......
> 
> 
> Hiya's everybody.....lets smoke :48:



never had to do the gas chamber but i did have to go through the smoke house in fire fighting training while in navy boot. when your out to sea there's no where to run.


----------



## giggy

folks i'm done for the night, see yall at wake and bake. good night.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I have struggled a little with changing everything about how I grow to follow NCH. The system is a hybrid of sorts. It uses pro mix #4 soiless mix with GH 3 part. But the real secrets are the gravitas and the biowave. You need a minimum of 12 ft ceilings to run these lights. You put them at the 12 ft level and keep them there. The biowave is a bit pricey, but with more light, forcing the stomata to stay open longer forces the plant to grow faster and bigger. In flower the effects are awesome.



mbra, i can say how much i love having these Nanolux DE fixtures, set em and forget em, light the room not the tables. going to be adding the 315s or 630s soon. PNW is using the biowave and getting killer results, yes pricey and weird looking but when it comes to stimulating the girls, its like getting the case bored for a stroker crank. you can run all the topend and NOS you want(ie hydro and CO2) but you will just blow the motors, or always be lacking that real power.

umbra, were you able to hit the EC this year? what a fiassco, greedy greedy greedy, on top of asinine rules. at least we were able to meet up exchange cuts and do the normal thing despite the EC.

i for one will be going back to the underground world, really liking the secret seshes popping up. too much trending going on out there in the weed world.


----------



## Hippie420

Evening, Giggy. How's the wife doing?

I love listening to you guys talk the science of weed. I find it quite interesting I can't say I understand it all being the simple minded old dolt I am, but it makes me think.
For me, I'm where I want to be. I still use 600 watt MH/HPS lights. I still veg and keep mothers under T8s (THG would have me boiled in oil for that ). I spend a minimum to get the maximum of what I need.

The stuff I grow works for me. I can take a choker hit and set the pipe down for an hour or two. I can take a couple of normal hits and do the same. If I was capable of growing Umbra/NCH quality weed, one toke would probably put me in a coma. I'm brain dead enough!


----------



## Rosebud

I loved my hps and MH when i started. They were big and bright and it was loud in that little bathroom. 

lyfespan, i think i know what you mean. Last time i was at a walk-in dispensary it was just a little to shiny and too clean and too many packages that looked like big pot.  The joint i tasted that was coated in oil, tasted bad. I smoke half of it and threw it away.  

Giggy, did you wife have to have a mastectomy? I hope not. I missed something I think. I hope you are both ok.


----------



## lyfespan

Kraven said:


> lol, YD I used to have to do annual quals in the gas chamber....C&S is one ugly mutha......
> 
> 
> Hiya's everybody.....lets smoke :48:



hahahaha and you will always be standing there like , #uck this is really gonna suck i hate this, why am i doing this? lol


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I loved my hps and MH when i started. They were big and bright and it was loud in that little bathroom.
> 
> lyfespan, i think i know what you mean. Last time i was at a walk-in dispensary it was just a little to shiny and too clean and too many packages that looked like big pot.  The joint i tasted that was coated in oil, tasted bad. I smoke half of it and threw it away.
> 
> Giggy, did you wife have to have a mastectomy? I hope not. I missed something I think. I hope you are both ok.



im am not a fan of these moon rocks or the oiled joints. there's a reason you vaporize oils, to avoid the crude build up taste. you know the one im talking about, you thought you would power up a bowl by putting some keep or oil on it. half way thru it tastes like your smoking a grease fire, well duh lol. i keep burning flowers and vaping oils separately thanx.

i will say im smoking some of TGAs Grape Inferno right now and im liking the Norstars Nepalese OG in it, really made this querkle kick butt


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie what's  shaking in da mitt tonight ? --  I was trying to explain that if U breed a 4n tetra to a 2n normal plant They each divide naturally --The offspring seed have half the 4n tetra parent and half the 2n parents DNA -- So two from one and one from the other parent !--That gives U three when it comes time to reproduce the 3 legged DNA CAN NOT divide into 2 even halves so it can not combine with anything else to produce off spring !-- That's  the science of it !--  6n --X--2n --each can divide in half--The off spring gets 3 from one 2 from the other --5 can not divide evenly so can produce no seed !-Make any sense to anyone !--They have done this to vegetables  for years -nothing new here except we gonna do it to weed !--Find us a THC LIMIT switch and break that mutha  clean off !


----------



## Keef

Ever notice when U get high U can't do math ? -- Trust me I seen it in a vision !-- Hey Lyfespan where ya been ? -- We don't know about such things down here in Texas except for Hopper and he always has fine weed !-- I don't think they gonna let me be legal after prohibition ends !--I'm not paying some big a$$ "Fee" to be allowed to grow weed !--- U couldn't catch me so now U want me to pay U ?  There will be 49 other states and the Internet --I'll find a market and U don't need to know where I grow !


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven --regular gas chamber drills guarantee U will become proficient  at fitting and maintaining a gas mask !--U know what's  happening when someone be aping at thier filters and frantically  get the mask to seal --it's too late Cuz!-- How come they always had to make an example out of me !--I be puking and stuff and they just laugh and laugh !


----------



## Hippie420

Flyin' low and flyin' slow, cuz. Decided to give the bubble a break and started hittin' the Skunk. Whew.

Ever notice how many of the new "latest and greatest" have Skunk#1 in their lineage?


----------



## mrcane

I think I will try to keep it simple,Light, Dirt, {Love digging in it} seed, & a little ****.
 Gotta head out,Puff one with the Ol...


----------



## Keef

Cane U do that !--and sometimes in the future when U get some extra large pot seed and they come up making 4 leaves at a time --Just do what U know !--light --dirt --Water --**** !-- What ever works for U !--See there's  this problem I face ---Extraordinary claims require extraordinary  proof !---I done bit off a great big bite talking n this and n that !-- I believe !--And Science be thy name !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm done.


----------



## Keef

U too Rose !--U get so.e of them big seed !--Grow them organically --U wl be without sin before the god of the Ganics !--Got to watch out for that ole demon " Polushun" !--U will be pure-- the sin will be mine for daring push the limits of Danky -Dank -Dank !  Hippie think his weed be bad now?--- Just wait Cuz !---U grow it the way that works best for U !--U tell an old Hippie U gonna rock his world --Trash talking won't work ! U better be packing for bear !-- O.K. !


----------



## Keef

Umbra say this tetra Clock Work Orange makes orange bud and is great for pain !--How's about I breed it to my 2n Tranquil Elephantizer and make a triploid ?-- Fire Woman ? U could grow her from seed but she won't breed to anything !--Find the right pheno and she's your own clone only triploid ! No way it won't rock your world ! Then when I get your attention we gonna get buck wild !--Somewhere in this stuff is a gene that should double the THC molecule !-Like siamese twins except they THC (twice as potent) and there's twice as many of them !- We talking walk on water high ! Canes wife be flying him and his superman costume around like a kite in the back yard !


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> mbra, i can say how much i love having these Nanolux DE fixtures, set em and forget em, light the room not the tables. going to be adding the 315s or 630s soon. PNW is using the biowave and getting killer results, yes pricey and weird looking but when it comes to stimulating the girls, its like getting the case bored for a stroker crank. you can run all the topend and NOS you want(ie hydro and CO2) but you will just blow the motors, or always be lacking that real power.
> 
> umbra, were you able to hit the EC this year? what a fiassco, greedy greedy greedy, on top of asinine rules. at least we were able to meet up exchange cuts and do the normal thing despite the EC.
> 
> i for one will be going back to the underground world, really liking the secret seshes popping up. too much trending going on out there in the weed world.


 No I did not go. I heard about all of the entries that were flagged for pesticides and microbial matter. I heard SnowHigh had a booth. I would have gone just to talk to him. We were talking about doing field pcr and gcms of his plants for potential patenting process.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Yo Hippie what's shaking in da mitt tonight ? -- I was trying to explain that if U breed a 4n tetra to a 2n normal plant They each divide naturally --The offspring seed have half the 4n tetra parent and half the 2n parents DNA -- So two from one and one from the other parent !--That gives U three when it comes time to reproduce the 3 legged DNA CAN NOT divide into 2 even halves so it can not combine with anything else to produce off spring !-- That's the science of it !-- 6n --X--2n --each can divide in half--The off spring gets 3 from one 2 from the other --5 can not divide evenly so can produce no seed !-Make any sense to anyone !--They have done this to vegetables for years -nothing new here except we gonna do it to weed !--Find us a THC LIMIT switch and break that mutha clean off !


 When you breed a horse to a donkey you get a mule. A mule is sterile they can not reproduce.


----------



## Keef

Nailed it Umbra cause the chromosomes won't line up correctly !--A patent on weed genetics ? --- How's about we get U one !-- Someone needs to get a patent on a commercial 5n feminized variety before big pharm --Why not U ?--- I'll be your research assistant !-- Find that 6n that makes a siamese triplet THC molecule and 3 times as many !--Wha????


----------



## Keef

Yo Umbra -U know that horse and Jackass cross being a mule? --Another time we talked about weed genetics and U pointed out that we all get half our genetics after I said I thought it was more 60 mom and 40 dad --This is one of those times I was referring to ---U breed a male horse to a genny ( female jackass) What U get is not a mule !--Same genetics other way around --A Jackass to a mare U got yourself a mule !-- Sometimes better than both parents !


----------



## Hippie420

Talk about crosses! I knew a gal that had a tattoo of the devil on one thigh and a tattoo of a lake of fire on the other.

Every time she crossed her legs, it looked like hell!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, it's time to WAKE AND BAKE. so get your pipe, doobie and cup of coffee or tea and lets make for a great saturday, at least i'm trying real hard. wife slept ok, she's sore they think they got everything but it will be monday or tuesday till we get the results.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Evening, Giggy. How's the wife doing?
> 
> I love listening to you guys talk the science of weed. I find it quite interesting I can't say I understand it all being the simple minded old dolt I am, but it makes me think.
> For me, I'm where I want to be. I still use 600 watt MH/HPS lights. I still veg and keep mothers under T8s (THG would have me boiled in oil for that ). I spend a minimum to get the maximum of what I need.
> 
> The stuff I grow works for me. I can take a choker hit and set the pipe down for an hour or two. I can take a couple of normal hits and do the same. If I was capable of growing Umbra/NCH quality weed, one toke would probably put me in a coma. I'm brain dead enough!


hippie she is doing ok, she slept ok so i hope she has a good day.


Rosebud said:


> I loved my hps and MH when i started. They were big and bright and it was loud in that little bathroom.
> 
> lyfespan, i think i know what you mean. Last time i was at a walk-in dispensary it was just a little to shiny and too clean and too many packages that looked like big pot.  The joint i tasted that was coated in oil, tasted bad. I smoke half of it and threw it away.
> 
> Giggy, did you wife have to have a mastectomy? I hope not. I missed something I think. I hope you are both ok.



no rose it didn't go that far, but the doctor scared the life out of me and i know it did her. the way the doctor made it seem is it was bad and massive. we get to see her before the surgery and she tells us (wife included) that it is micro. i'm here to tell you i almost lost it, both times.


----------



## lyfespan

wake N bake here is a bit of Grape inferno from TGA. i must say im liking it a lot


----------



## yarddog

Wake and bake      30 degrees this am.   Got the wife's car warmed up and she sent off to work.    I'm fixing to play some Xbox and smoke a few bowls.     Got a dishwasher coming at 10am.   I'm moving on up!!   Won't be slaving over the sink for an hour everyday now.   

Glad to see some activity this morning, even some of you west coast cats is up already.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, wakin and bakin'  C O L D here....31 with a wind ....yuk


----------



## giggy

morning span and dog. i'm having some nasty a$$ tasting dream reaper or jack the ripper. it was some beans that was giving to me that everybody screamed herm. one out of 8 was a herm, but they were deep in the woods and i didn't take care of them either. dog what i have one morning you have the next so you'll have frost again tomorrow. we have rain all next week but christmas day we are supposed to have a dry day with sunshine. i hope we do, and we are also supposed to have a full moon. 

morning krav.


----------



## Kraven

Morning giggy, been thinking about you and yours...hang in there brother.


----------



## giggy

anybody use a dry herb vape? i don't smoke (x-smoker) but i do smoke weed. i have been looking and i see they are all across the board. i'm thinking something good for a first without breaking the bank.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Morning giggy, been thinking about you and yours...hang in there brother.



thanks bro, doing a lot better. hope you and yours is as well. bro did you ever find more work?


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, my wife uses the arizer solo, I have the air. Check them out.   Personally, I wouldn't spend any less.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C  !--Giggy smoke some of that stress away !-- I got a dry herb vape pen !--I was underwhelmed but Bozzo say I used it wrong ! -- I just packed a pipe gonna have another cup of coffee and get higher!--Dog I got D.D. off to work this morning! --- I like going to Lowe's but after I get home it ain't fun no more !--Got 2 light switches to replace --Frigging garage door opener  motor shaft broke --I got another one !--Then there is the hot tub !---- and the dirt grow to get started!-- Love me a dishwasher --Our died and I had to install this one !--Same with the garbage disposal !--I almost shot that beast !-- but next time that water heater trips it's  reset and we don't have hot water --I'm gonna shot it !--When the Po-Po come I'll tell them that it was possessed by da devil and I had to put it down !


----------



## Kraven

Naa Gig, still looking....wife decided to jump ship a week or so ago too..... so I'm sweating bullets these days, all will be well in the end, just taking it a day at a time now....heck of a bad year, we have been lucky , we have had many good years...our time will come again, this is just a bump in the road.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Got My Tea And a fatty rolled,Clear & F***** frezzzin out here....


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rain and cold. coffee and some King Louie


----------



## Keef

Rose!--Mail man just delivered 2 bags of that germination mix just that pic in your grow journal !---Thgjy mailman --U.P.S. guy --They got to know I'm a pot farmer !--They don't need to print in big letters on the boxes --MJ Grow Supplies !-- When the seed she plants comes up --I make my move to claim that spare room as part of the grow !-- Woman get a $5,000 sign on bonus and bought a stupid hot tub!--U know how many lights I could a bought with that ? Yeah I'll wire that hot tub --If she ordered me some more lights --I might feel more motivated ! --60s and sunny!


----------



## giggy

krav, sorry bro. 

morning cane

morning umbra

keef i don't want to hear about the beating you may get from that one. lol


----------



## mrcane

Keef You will just love, diggin in the dirt...
  I have never been much of a hot tub guy, But I do Love my steam room, especially this time of year... Cold & Damp ....


----------



## Keef

Yep Giggy !--I'm high I don't care !-- She say " No dirt in the grow room because everytime U bring dirt into the grow room we get bugs "---We don't have room for 4 new varieties in the present grow !--I'm gonna need that spare room !---Put a false wall across the room and take the back half ? - 4 more Mars Hydro 300  Reflector Series LEDs  ? -- I guess we could call an electrician to hook up the tub --What that cost bout $1,600 ?--- I'm sure we can figure something out !


----------



## WeedHopper

MOrning folks.


----------



## Keef

High Hopper !--Cane --won't be my first dirt rodeo !--I just know now what I didn't know then !-- U know there's  that nature verses nurture --Half dozen people grow seed from the same breeding in different parts of the country in different conditions they'll all be a little different! --Did I say that I'm lit up ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning friends.  Sounds cold everywhere, even at Kravens.. The pass is closed between Canes house and mine.  That is the road our daughter will be on christmas eve.. We have more snow up in the mountains now then we did all of last year, maybe the drought is over.. that would be nice for the roses..oh who cares about roses... we need to water our pot.

Giggy, she had a lumpectomy? I bet  she is sore and i bet you are scared. So sorry you have to go thru this at chirstmas time or anytime really.  About the vape, i agree with YD that the Arizer solo is the way to go. 

Kraven, when your in the middle of it it doesn't seem like this too shall pass. I hope it is quick for you, hugs honey.

Is it time to smoke some pot?


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose, SO glad the mountains are getting lots of snow, as long as they keep it up there...  25 here this am..  but the girls are a toasty 73 With 44% 
           Hopefully they get the roads  all cleared up and the weather gets better, for your daughters drive.. Man Glad I don't have to drive it anymo..


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- I'm on a tear today !--Talking all kinds of trash !--Gonna get in trouble bout that hot tub talk !--Snow ? -- U can keep it !--Back up into the 70's and sunny --Water temp is about the same !--Wish D.D. would hurry up and get that hot tub hooked up !--Be nice hydro therapy for my injuries!--Long as I'm negotiating  for lights let's not forget I'll be needing a whole bunch of Frog Dirt or the like !-- U know a screened in gazebo over that new hot tub sure would look good !--I know this guy got a hammer !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Yep Giggy !--I'm high I don't care !-- She say " No dirt in the grow room because everytime U bring dirt into the grow room we get bugs "---We don't have room for 4 new varieties in the present grow !--I'm gonna need that spare room !---Put a false wall across the room and take the back half ? - 4 more Mars Hydro 300  Reflector Series LEDs  ? -- I guess we could call an electrician to hook up the tub --What that cost bout $1,600 ?--- I'm sure we can figure something out !


keef you can bake your soil to kill all the bugs, a lot of folk do but i haven't ever before. being i'm recycling my soil i believe i will this time as it was my last ever outdoor grow till legal i'm doing soil.


WeedHopper said:


> MOrning folks.


morning hopper


Rosebud said:


> Good morning friends.  Sounds cold everywhere, even at Kravens.. The pass is closed between Canes house and mine.  That is the road our daughter will be on christmas eve.. We have more snow up in the mountains now then we did all of last year, maybe the drought is over.. that would be nice for the roses..oh who cares about roses... we need to water our pot.
> 
> Giggy, she had a lumpectomy? I bet  she is sore and i bet you are scared. So sorry you have to go thru this at chirstmas time or anytime really.  About the vape, i agree with YD that the Arizer solo is the way to go.
> 
> Kraven, when your in the middle of it it doesn't seem like this too shall pass. I hope it is quick for you, hugs honey.
> 
> Is it time to smoke some pot?


morning rose, i guess that is what you would call it. when we where told they told like it was a big one and on the day of the surgery we find out it was micro. even when they did the biopsy they acted like it was a large area deep in. we never could find anything. the surgery thought was worst then surgery. i did ask the doctor why they made it sound so bad and she couldn't really give me a good answer. now we wait for the results.


----------



## yarddog

Smoke break!    Plumber bailed on me today.    Out wrenching on a dirt bike.     Filed a claim over non payment for labor and parts.     I held the bike for 8 months before I filed paperwork.  It's mine now.   You try and screw me, I screw you back.  
My first rule is treat others the way you want to be treated.   If that don't work, rule 2, treat mofo's the way they treat you.


----------



## mrcane

:48:  Effing Incredible....


----------



## WeedHopper

You gettem Dog,,,take no prisoners. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
Howdy Rose,,,giggy,,keef,,and cane.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog !--I always wanted one of those hill climber bike with the stretched out rear tire !--I can see me now trying to climb all up on them handlebars with that throttle twisted all the way the smell of burning nitro methane in the air --I come over the top like a rocket !--But --I guess U need to have hills to have a hill climber!--I'm a flat lander !--But --It was a good dream though !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey WH, how is the little darling? is she ready for chirstmas with her grandpa?

Hang in giggy, like you can do anything else huh. Hope it comes back soon so you can be relieved.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yessem,,,She is wearing us out shaking presents. Lol


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. play with them little bastids all U want to at work but don't be bring none home --They grow up to be evil !-- Hey -Let me tell U why I deserve more lights !--When D.D. and I met she was a clerk at the hospital and had just started vocational nurse school !--I made a horrible mistake !--Then came the day they started teaching them to give all the different types of injections!--She was queasy  about it so that night she held the needle and I held her hand and stuck it in my leg !--I was trying to help !-- I had no idea she would see me as a practice dummy !--It got so bad -It would drink a glass of water and it would shot out the wheel just like a cartoon !--


----------



## WeedHopper

She didnt need no practice,,,she just wanted to poke you full of holes where all the crap could drain out.:rofl:


----------



## Keef

It was bad Hopper !-I was running from her !--She got a brand new side by fridge / freezer with a ice on the door and everything !---Ain't that special !--Know why she got a new fridge ? -- I fixed the d one 3 times --When it broke again ---I stabbed  it to death with a butcher knife !


----------



## Keef

I being good and stuff then the fridge broke again !--Flipped some kinda switch in my mind and I killed that fridge grave yard dead --Wasn't no fixing that !--Then I calmly went to sit down and smoked a pipe !--Wasn't no screaming and yelling either --I brought my butcher knife with me !-- What could I say ? --Sorry I stabbed your fridge to death ?--I do it again !--That fridge was asking for it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Little Brother ya lost me from Injections to Fridges being attacked with Butcher Knifes. Gotta get me some of what yur smoking,,or NOTTTTT.:bolt:


----------



## Keef

Getting stabbed by D.D. happened in the way, way back when we first met !--Bout 6 months ago I stabbed that fridge to death !---U know I've had a full life !--I've lost a gun fight with an alligator  that wasn't even packing---I assassinated 2 smart phones that were possessed and I stabbed a fridge that mocked me to death and some other stuff !---Does that really make me crazy ?


----------



## mrcane

Easy Bro, your getting wound up today, Take some caps ,relax..


----------



## Rosebud

Did the fridge put up a fight Keef?


----------



## WeedHopper

yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

W.H.  ***  .:rofl:


----------



## Keef

No Rose !--It never saw it coming --I was smiling right up to the time I took it out !---Didn't take long !--The butcher knife were sitting there in silence with D.D. afterwards and I told her --Hey Babe --U gonna need a new fridge!  I think this one is broke !


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont let Keef go to this thread. He is not trusted near fridges.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72823


----------



## mrcane

Nice W.H..... the things you can do with a freezer...


----------



## Keef

That wasn't one of the rules Hopper !--First I had to swear --No more shooting "possessed" phones in the house !--She didn't have to tell me that !-Make your ears bleed!--Then I had to swear I would not take them outside and kill them even if they are possessed !--I been real good a long time !--but if I remember correctly I never promised not to stab a fridge to death !--I don't feel any remorse at all !--None !--It was a righteous kill !--So I quest U know what I had to swear not to do anymore !--I try but she keeps changing  the rules !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef is Possessed,,,not the phone are fridge,,, lol


----------



## Keef

It's not just D.D. changing the rules all the time --I feel disconnected --Like that time the game warden --He tell I --No can shoot sharks! --He was too late I done took me one out --Double tap and done !--I looked and looked but I never saw a sign that said "Don't shoot the sharks"-- Come get U some Jaws !---I don't feel like I was wrong !--He was on my hook and I couldn't figure out how else to get my rod and reel loose !--I just wanted my stuff back !--


----------



## Rosebud

Got my chirstmas socks on, thought i would show you guys.

View attachment 002.jpg​


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool.


----------



## mrcane

Wow, Nice Rose....


----------



## Keef

One time Rose say pot store man say she don't look like a pot farmer !--Rose say --What does a pot farmer look like ? --We'll they would probably be wearing socks like that !  I wouldn't dare !--Might draw unwanted attention !-- I just get high put on my boots and hat , walk a little bow legged and talk like they do !--Dam dope smoking sonsbitches--U know that's  what is wrong with our country today !--All them dope smoking renegades !-- Them comma bastids need to just get a job like the rest of us !--They smoke some of that marigawana and next thing U know they shooting it into they veins !--Worthless Bunch ..... --- Dat's  where I live !


----------



## WeedHopper

:bolt:


----------



## mrcane

Yep Hopper Gotta drag my a$$ into town, pick up a Bell & Basket for my wife's bicycle... I get hammered B- day , Christmas three days apart..


----------



## mrcane

Did I say there is about a 1/8" ice on everything & its freezing.....Sheeet...


----------



## Rosebud

Oh geez be careful.. we have 32 with frozen fog. I am staying in.  Between my friend in Cali and my daughter I have three pairs of these socks in different colors.


----------



## Kraven

Still cold here...56F w/12mph north wind and a hard freeze warning tonight....making coffee, chili and petting the cats....fixing to get really really really stoned. Nothing else to add


----------



## Kraven

Oh yea, gonna go see SW chap 7 tomorrow...friend of mine knows just how much I care so that's my gift from him, he is taking me to the movies


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Got my chirstmas socks on, thought i would show you guys.



 Big improvement over that sweater, Rose!


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> One time Rose say pot store man say she don't look like a pot farmer !--Rose say --What does a pot farmer look like ? --We'll they would probably be wearing socks like that ! I wouldn't dare !--Might draw unwanted attention !-- I just get high put on my boots and hat , walk a little bow legged and talk like they do !--Dam dope smoking sonsbitches--U know that's what is wrong with our country today !--All them dope smoking renegades !-- Them comma bastids need to just get a job like the rest of us !--They smoke some of that marigawana and next thing U know they shooting it into they veins !--Worthless Bunch ..... --- Dat's where I live !


 Its not marigawana...its mari JEW ana...because its all a conspiracy to take over the world, lol.


----------



## Keef

D.D. told me the other day someone ask her which of the Christian religions did she believe--?-- It would be a better world if we all just believed in the Little White Baby Jesus !


----------



## mrcane

Made It back from the rat race, and the roads be slick...Couldn't drive by the weed store What's this stuff Wax.... Whoa One hit wonder :stoned: I don't Know if I want to try the shatter... the name scars me..


----------



## Keef

I want a hit Cane !--U might be playing but when they make BHO some of the butane is still suspended in the extract--U can let it sit a couple weeks so the last of the butane slowly evaporates --This would be called shatter cause it looks like sugar candy - to make wax they whip the extract under vacuum to quickly evaps the butane suspended in it !--This Super Critical CO2 Hash Oil machines Umbra told me about uses high pressure  CO2 as the solvent which quickly evaps when the extraction is complete !--There can be no CO2 wax from what I read!--$3,500 desk top machine !--What does it pay for itself 3rd time U run it ?  I can see no way it won't pay for itself !


----------



## yarddog

Haven't accomplished much today.      Smoked a lot of weed, fixed some stuff.    Got a spice cake in the oven.   Playing video games.   It's been a layed back kind of day.   Oh yeah, several cats was involved


----------



## mrcane

The wax was $25. gram< I don't know bout all that solvent stuff, had enough exposure to that kind of stuff in the past... Try me some mo, give it to my Neighbor for X-mass


----------



## Keef

What up Dog !--Hey Cane --U got some wax U can see my e-cig juice problem ---I need to get 1 part wax/shatter into 3 parts vegetable glycerin for my e-cig liquid!--THC will disolve in V.G. but ever so slowly!--Good luck getting enough disolve in it to get a fly high !-- I have a bald spot from my attempts where I pulled my hair out screaming in defeat !---The problem is it has a tendency to separate clogging an e-cig !-- Next time U look at a milk carton --ask yourself --Self --How come that milk fat don't rise to the top ? We all know milk fat and water don't mix !---but there sits your milk and it will never separate !--We'll if it starts separating throw it out it done went bad !--So an e-cig juice with 25% shatter ?  Yup ! It can be done !--Outlaw juice !


----------



## Keef

My reason for wanting to use CO2 shatter ! They use it to put fizz in my Pepsi --I just breathe me some --Not Pepsi -CO2 -- It quickly disapates!--Nothing left but the dankiest of the dank !


----------



## Kraven

Whew tired, took ALL my plants out, did a once over, gave them love and words of encouragement...then took all their pictures, your welcome to stop by


----------



## Keef

I been lazy today !--I have on job to do today and that is to take D.D.'s Voo-Doo bug juice and a little paint brush and paint the stems !- before lights out tonight !--- 1 dam spidermite and we treat everything !--kill them all and 3 days later thier eggs hatch --Got to treat every 3 days for a few weeks !  Ya'll got snow to kill all your bugs once a year !--We got super bugs !


----------



## giggy

keef where are they coming from? they are coming from something you haven't treated or something. i wouldn't think your bringing them in from outdoors at this time of the year. if it is from the soil you brought in then you need to bake it at 200º for a bit. that should kill all the bugs.


----------



## Kraven

Oh how I hate the Borg......hope you get them under control quickly.


----------



## giggy

i put 2 drops of rapid start in a bottle of spring water and got a few dixie cups and started me some beans for a soak. i got a good mix, some with be breed and flowered. some will be cloned and flowered, but with all these i should get some seed and my lines i want to keep around. the list goes.

4 - bbb x bpu (umbra's seeds)
4 - gdp x br (umbra's seeds)
2 - florida lemon fem (dna genetics)
1 - white widow x big bud fem (female seeds)
1 - bubba kush 2.0 fem (humboldt seed)
2 - northern lights fem (crs can't remember sheet)
1 - train wreck fem (crs)
1 - c-99 fem (same as above)
3 -  white elephant (keef's seeds)


----------



## Rosebud

That looks like some fine genetics ya got there giggy. Nice line up.


----------



## giggy

thanks rose, i know i'm really looking forward to a grow. that is my peace time.


----------



## Kraven

That Florida Lemon sounds good giggy, have you smoked / grown it before?


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Got a spice cake in the oven.


 If I bring over a pocket full of bubble, can I get a slice?


----------



## Keef

Giggy I wouldn't bake that soil long --I'm not doing it again --baked some soil at 210-220 for a hour to bring it up to temp all the way through !--Planted a pack of Williams Wonder and some of Umbra's  stuff --The only thing that survived was Trips and his B.B. lady !--I don't know what happened or why just ain't doing it again !--Giggy we usually don't get a killing frost so the bugs are always there !--No wiping them out and done it's  a war !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I guess I've been blessed. Only bugs I ever had was those damn pecker gnats.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I installed a doggie door when we bought the house so the dogs come and go in the backyard so they out there they come in !-- It's  twilight zone season down here !--tumbleweeds! --Not cowboy tumbleweeds I guess U would have to see to understand ! They pile up in the corner where the doggie door
and the dogs push them in coming and going outside !


----------



## giggy

krav no i have never tried it or grew it. it was the freebies from seedsman. it is a cross of lemon skunk and florida og. if this cloning works out then i'll be able to pass some clones out.

keef i know what your saying on the frost, but we had some frost a little bit inland from you just before thanksgiving and the saturday morning after with more expected so i thought you may have got some too. i know them tumble weeds, them don't have the thorns like the others.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Keef, I guess I've been blessed. Only bugs I ever had was those damn pecker gnats.



i'm with you on the gnats. i did have the borg once and i'll never do that again, if it is a outside plant then it will stay that way.


----------



## Keef

Hippie it hit 78 here today !--Next week back in the 80s !--Before we bought we leased a house for a year to get ours sold and heal up some after Katrina !-- D.D. out there- Oh look at me making a Christmas tree out of a palm tree ---She knocked something lose on the tree and stirred up what they call palmetto bugs over here !--Cockroach by any other name is still a Cockroach and D.D. do not like bugs!--Climbed me like a tree trying to be away from them !-- Beat me half to death one time and said she was trying to kill a Cockroach !--I don't believe her !--- She just wanted an excuse to beat me down !


----------



## Keef

Nope Giggy !--On the island the surrounding warm water make it hard to frost !  Last year I put some brickweed seed in a planter on the first of December --Had to chop them down in the spring when they started revegging!


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, that sounds like a fair trade.   I'll post a pic when it gets sliced up.     
How long do you soak your seeds?    I haven't had any out of 5 come up of the gdp-x-br.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im high and watchen "Suport your local sheriff" with James Garner. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

i'm gonna soak till tomorrow then to paper towels. most of the time i don't soak i just use the paper but the white elephant has been hard on me so i thought i would try it. i got this from a fella that popped some of his dad's seeds from the 70's. i had some of the same seed and just water in paper. he used 2 drops of rapid start in a bottle of water with a 12 hr soak and his grew, mine molded.

evening hopper


----------



## Keef

Giggy U do know the tumbleweeds !-- 90 miles from the coast inland weather is more different than U would think !-- U know it might be wise of me to take some caps before that woman gets off and reads what I said about the hot tub !--I think I want to be real high bout then !--


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, you was a high steppin man a few hours ago.     Now it's time for the boss lady to come home!


----------



## Keef

I ain't sceered !-- I'm pretty lit !--I can handle the heat !-- U forget I used to be bat sheet crazy --I know how to use it !-- She be riding me too hard I just go get my butcher knife and ask if she been feeling O.K. ? -- Tell her she acting possessed like that fridge !  Did I ever tell ya'll I assisted with surgery 3 different times ? --The second time she stabbed him in the chest with a butcher knife --I checked on him a few days later !--He said she love me she just act out sometimes !--Last surgery she shot him about 6-8 times !--In the front --in the back in the foot and the hand !-- I wasn't sure who needed help most !


----------



## Keef

I see I skipped stuff again !--It was a patient who we did surgery on !--Wife get mad and try to kill him on occasion  !


----------



## yarddog

Dang, I'd divorce that chick.   No way it would happen enough for folks to recognize you in the er.


----------



## Keef

Dog -- He say she didn't mean it she just get mad sometimes !--- I could pretty much tell she get mad sometimes--- No this wasn't E.R. this was in surgery saving his life !--Dug a whole clip full 25 auto bullets out him that last time !-- Close range in the room with him !!-- Shot him everywhere !


----------



## Kraven

Doode, smoking the ChemD x Cherry Fuel tonight and its got me fogged brothers and sisters.


----------



## Keef

Kraven --I would smoke some of that !-- Cuz don't U think I been real good at not telling stories about the things and stuff I've had to help remove for various and sundrie body cavity !--Doc say go get that girl with them little hands !--I promise U that U do not want to hear that story ! --- It's  hard enough to pretend I wasn't there !


----------



## umbra

giggy, green mojo


----------



## Keef

A pound of assorted fudge from the mall !--It's  good to be Keef !--D.D. got to work 12 again tommorrow !-- Guess I get a reprieve !---  Good Fudge !--We made a big pot of gumbo yesterday for her work today !--Alway better the second day !---I am about tired of gumbo I ate too much and fudge too !--That's  peanut butter fudge ? -- I didn't have none of that yet !-- Weed made me commit the sin of gluttony! ---I ate too much then I remembered the fudge !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to WAKE AND BAKE and my coffee is done as well. 

umbra thanks for the mojo.

keef i have been dreaming of some good gumbo. question to you. do you make thick texas style gumbo or do you make dish water thin cajun style gumbo? i like both but being a texan i like mine thick like my beans.


----------



## Kraven

g'morning all, coffee, bowl of meds, and then @ 11am I'm off to see Star Wars


----------



## yarddog

Morning all, let us know how you liked star wars.   I've only seen the original three.  
Busy day of nothing today.  Might take a bike out for a few hours.    Should warm up to 60 today.   About to drop some more beans, got to get this grow started up again!


----------



## giggy

morning krav. star wars came out in 77. i saw it in sept 79, and haven't seen any of the others. i love sifi but never got into the star wars kick.

morning dog.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! --Thick gumbo Giggy !-- 65 here !-- Giggy if I was U or Dog and had country around that wasn't brown by mid summer --Tell U what I would do this winter !-- I would be preparing  for spring and scouting locations for Gorilla  grows !--Come spring I would take a hundred clones to the woods !---If U lose half of them U still have a hellava grow !  Do they have delinquent tax records there ?-- If they ain't paying property taxes they probably don't live there and probably wouldn't mind if U grew a little weed on they property!-- Can Ya'll see how bubbly and full of Christmas  spirit I get ? -- I can hardly contain myself ! Ho-Ho --Ho !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Morning OFC, got a little ?.  I'm going thru my reserve like crazy (using Vape) so, after a lot of research and seeing how many of you use it, I bought me a MB machine, now what I would like to do is, i save all the residue from the vape and I want to cook it in the MB and make edibles,,,,, any thoughts ??? I think after I vape whats left is still good????  I use the solo and only go up to 5 on the heat, so is their still some good stuff left in there??????  it chin to get coo kin :dancing:
MB arriving Tues,


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Morning all, let us know how you liked star wars.   I've only seen the original three.



Those were the best, this is the one I have been waiting for since May of 1977.



giggy said:


> morning krav. star wars came out in 77. i saw it in sept 79, and haven't seen any of the others. i love sifi but never got into the star wars kick.



Star Wars sorta became my "religion". I am a HUGE fan and it concerns me that Mickey Mouse is in charge of the Death Star now...... I have read all 42 books and own all the movies both digitally master versions of the original and the originals themselves plus the prequels. I have played both Star Wars MMO's..... SWG for 11 years and SWTOR since 2012. Really enjoy the movies, really hope I'm not disappointed today.


----------



## ness

(HI). Good morning OFC.  :spit: and :bong2: time.  Went to the pet adoption Yesterday and got rid of my two kitten.  Sure, happy to see them go. With my dogs they would not of lasted a day when the kitten got big enough to run around the yard.  Time for kitchen work. 

:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Grandpa where ya been ? -- I think there's one way to find out !-- Yo Kraven --Enjoy the movie !-- Hey is Vancouver  on the west coast or east coast ?


----------



## giggy

morning keef, grampa, and nes.

keef that be west.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning fellow Potheads. What up Keef,,,ya remind me of Tickle on the show Moonshiners,, ya freaken crazy *** Hillbilly. :rofl:
Howdy Giggy,Krav,Nes,granpa,rose,thg,umbra and dog,,hopes yall all have a wonderful day. If i left someone out its cause i am high.
My Bro came by last night,,hes gonna bring me a Vap pen and some Wax today. I have never tried it. Sounds awesome from he was telling me. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

By the way if ya watch Moonshiners,,,what do ya think about the two guys that are always screwing things up. You know the tall guy with the little white dog and the short guy who calls himself a carpenter. Personaly,,i think they are more then just friends,,but boy are those two MORONS. I laugh my *** off at those two dumb asses.


----------



## Keef

Hopper What up ? -- Except for drinking we could be Kin !---  My man in Canada had Pink Kush (4n) available starting December  15 , 2015 !---I had marked that off my list as unavailable !-- -- I want some 6n clones --Pink Kush and Rock Star his other 4n!-- They might as well make an exception and sell the stuff to me cause I won't quit till I have what I want !-- That Pink Kush coming to the O.F.C. one way or another !--


----------



## giggy

morning hopper i don't watch reality shows, i almost to the point if it's not a cartoon i don't watch..


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> morning hopper i don't watch reality shows, i almost to the point if it's not a cartoon i don't watch..



Watching those two idiots is a Cartoon,,,. :48:


----------



## Kraven

lol same here Giggy, its either scooby doo or football here.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keefs mode of transportation. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper I wonder bout them boys myself !-- I don't watch no Foosball !-- or Nascar either !--Those guys really need to learn how to turn right sometimes !--Me and Dog gonna be starting seed at the same time!---I got this figured out --I get that  Punk Kush and Rock Star --I think Umbra gonna let me use his Clock Work Orange-- I get a 6n clone I can make some more !--About a half dozen tetras ? -- That's my tetra breeding stock !--Pink Kush --Hang in there daddy gonna bring U home soon !


----------



## Keef

I like it Hopper !--Think I like that mobility chair Farm Truck and AZN made better !


----------



## WeedHopper

You could put Nitrous and haul ***,,,and **** at the same time. Lol


----------



## Keef

I missed Nes !--What up girlfriend?  -- U ever grew a legend ? -- What to ?--Can U clone ? -- If not --We teach U !--This Pink Kush be one of them plants that'll pay the bills!-- Dis what they call movie star weed !


----------



## Keef

Hopper U know well as me that once U hit that nitrous ain't so much as a Fart coming out !  That thing right there is too top heavy !---Flip it on corners !


----------



## WeedHopper

Plus it would get SHITTY gas mileage. Get it. Shitty gas. :bolt:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I missed Nes !--What up girlfriend?  -- U ever grew a legend ? -- What to ?--Can U clone ? -- If not --We teach U !--This Pink Kush be one of them plants that'll pay the bills!-- Dis what they call movie star weed !



(HI) Keef, what were you smoking Yesterday?  I :spit: and :bong2: just before you.  I sure am going to have a better grow next year.  With all you peeps, I will learn allot.  Talking about 6n and so on is over my head.  I sure would like to see the Lab and how it is done.  Waiting on the kitchen floor to dry then back at it.(House work


----------



## ness

Morning Hopper, giggy and all peeps (just love the show).  Time for another :bong2: hit.   O ya I got brownie mix.  O, I going to experience for 1st time.  Better get working. :tokie:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My son had to go into work early, so that meant I had to get up and take him. Cold and rainy. We are going to see Star Wars next week sometime.


----------



## giggy

morning umbra.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> morning krav. star wars came out in 77. i saw it in sept 79, and haven't seen any of the others. i love sifi but never got into the star wars kick.
> 
> morning dog.


 Ditto.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning or afternoon ya'll. I slept 12 hours at least.. wow, never do that.

You guys are a chatty bunch. Nice to get caught up on ya'll. I got nothing to add today. 

so peace out, and Nes, don't work too hard.


----------



## umbra

decided to try some of the blue kush I grew. Very indica but not to bad with the couch lock. The blueberry is dominant with the sour coming on after the exhale. Glad I took cuts.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon all !--Took me a nap !--Nes I do get carried away !-- No need to even worry about it !--It don't matter if it's alien space weed or something --It is either grown from seed or by rooting cuts taken from it !--- Dis all U need to know ---Keef chasing something very rare and extremely potent !-- Just like a coon dog I got it treed and I keep circling the tree but I just ain't figured out how to shake it loose !-- Dat's  da kind I'm gonna breed !-- They won't let outlaw weed like this come play at they big Cups!---Can't even buy it at they little weed stores!--- They call this " genetically  modified " weed --I ain't no genetic engineer but I can soak seeds in a solution and plant them !--That's it !- Treat seed from plants created this way --Everything else is just breeding the best to the best !


----------



## mrcane

Good Afternoon,All,, Ya'll been busy,,Just got internet back, been down since last night...  Had some Big thunder & lighting .... Go figure.. December, Thunder & lighting In P.N.W. Been here 15 yrs, we never had thunder & lighting, even in summer ,up till two yrs ago..
   Keef, Vancouver,B.C. is just over the border,west coast...


----------



## ness

Afternoon here, Keef No, it does not matter alien space weed...:rofl: Top secret.  Tried them brownies I cook to day and it been a one hour since I eat three of them.  I'll try not to smoke, so, I can see if my brownies are working.  I'm going to smoke want to join me and All.  :48:


----------



## mrcane

Tahoe Kush...:48:  I be ready..


----------



## ness

Rosebud done with what I have to do today.  Made some brownies with 1/4 cup MJ.  I hope that was enough.  Time for a bowl Rose, how, about it.:bump: your way :bong2:


----------



## ness

got my :cop: scanner going.  Some time they get call to my area.  Scary!  What is everyone smoking to night. I just got the Auto Lemon Haze.  And, I do not believe that it is going to last a year.  So, that mean got to look out for a good dealer.  Got to be careful all over the place.


----------



## Rosebud

Sure, i would be happy to join you nes.  I am smoking some low thc high cbd called nordle. I like this stuff. I think it is a good anti-inflammatory. Going to go watch the seahawks with mr rb unless they start to lose then i leave the room and they start scoring.. So i may be back soon.  
I bet your brownies have kicked in.. Be careful trying to find pot. it is scary out there.


----------



## Keef

Yo Nes !-- go to the vitamin store and get up some empty gel caps or order them online !-- When I get wild I've usually taken a dose of Canna caps --forgot and took another dose !-- I notice I smoke less when I've taken caps !-- Hey Cane !--that's where my Pink Kush and stuff be !--Been warm and overcast !--Little front swinging thru later !-- Trying to hold my own and wait it out --Face don't like it !--


----------



## Keef

No it ain't Rose U just call BR-549 and say ----Hey go get me some weed !---  I live not far from Smugglers beach strangest things happen down there!-- Sweet little grey headed retirees pulled over on the way out and somehow thier exhaust caught the grass on fire !--Poor little couple lost thier RV --and the half ton of weed they was hauling !-- These other people were moving and they couch fell off the trailer on the highway --It was packed with kilo bricks which went everywhere!--Some people were nice enough to stop and help remove them from the road!--


----------



## ness

Mr TJ went to help someone with pumping.  So, I stop watching food ball.  Rosebud, I eat the whole brownie package :chuck: This Auto Lemen Haze.  Is not nothing you peeps smoke, but at least it get me HI.  Next Year, will be better.:farm:


----------



## ness

Keef, the MJ I got is not strong enough for cap, I try them. And, just as good as my pot.  Which is fair.  I have smoke allot of stronger.  But, I got a good life. Roof over head, food to cook. Bills are getting payed.  Mind my own bussines.  I never learn how to spell or pronoun words.  It is a fall back for me.  But, I survey.  Time for a pipe. OH, I think I use my monster pipe.  Good glass hits.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Bozzo --I see U down there !--Get to the winter digs O.K. ?-- Nes some weed always better than none !--Hey Cane ---I been watching this CG AWACs  come and go !--- U know something ?---He got a weakness !-- Mr. AWACs ---He don't see so well in a storm !-- If it's  storming all sorts of traffic be coming and going !--  and I know when U hear "Bailout" U think of the government giving away your money !--Bailout be a whole different thing down here !--Po-Po pull over a minivan and about 35 illegal aliens bail out and all head different directions!--Just how many can one cop catch ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> No it ain't Rose U just call BR-549 and say ----Hey go get me some weed !---  I live not far from Smugglers beach strangest things happen down there!-- Sweet little grey headed retirees pulled over on the way out and somehow thier exhaust caught the grass on fire !--Poor little couple lost thier RV --and the half ton of weed they was hauling !-- These other people were moving and they couch fell off the trailer on the highway --It was packed with kilo bricks which went everywhere!--Some people were nice enough to stop and help remove them from the road!--


:rofl:Hehaw Crazy mofo


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Keef, the MJ I got is not strong enough for cap, I try them. And, just as good as my pot. Which is fair. I have smoke allot of stronger. But, I got a good life. Roof over head, food to cook. Bills are getting payed. Mind my own bussines. I never learn how to spell or pronoun words. It is a fall back for me. But, I survey. Time for a pipe. OH, I think I use my monster pipe. Good glass hits.:tokie:


 Nes, sounds like you're living the dream! Can't ask for much more.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Nes, sounds like you're living the dream! Can't ask for much more.



Yes, The area here is cheap.  Ya, just get by, but you can ask for much more. Next town over, lots of trouble.  Hear, it on my po po scanner all the time.  What your brand your smoking :joint: tonight?


----------



## Kraven

I saw Star Wars today, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Keef

Hopper smokes about 40 different varieties  a week and he ain 't ever made a call ?-- Hey Nes --When U an to start some more seed ? -- We find U some !-- Some people don't want anyone to know who they are !--Don't worry I teach U how to set up a drop box!--A blind mail box !--Easy !-- Be best if U would exhange e-mail addresses with someone !--The site crashes or something else happens U can stay in the loop !--


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Sure, i would be happy to join you nes.  I am smoking some low thc high cbd called nordle. I like this stuff. I think it is a good anti-inflammatory. Going to go watch the seahawks with mr rb unless they start to lose then i leave the room and they start scoring.. So i may be back soon.
> I bet your brownies have kicked in.. Be careful trying to find pot. it is scary out there.



Rosebud were do you get the cbd from.  From a MJ plant.  Everything is new for me.  I'm going to put hole in my two walls and a hole in my spare bathroom door. By spring. Time for a :48:.


----------



## mrcane

Nice Kraven....Popcorn??  

     Been smokin on this Tahoe Kush .....O ...YA!!!!


----------



## giggy

how is everybody this evening?

nes maybe you need a small indoor grow. i bet i could grow 30 plants outdoors and still run out over the off season, and i am running out now. the wife and i smoke the sheet out of it. by the way i'm hitting a pipe of sour diesel.


----------



## yarddog

Funny thing about weed. The more ya got. The more you smoke.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I know that's  true !--I been hoping D.D. would find religion and stop smoking !--She smoke way too much !-- When U need 1/2 lb a month for smoke and caps it's  hard to just jump up and grow that much !--- Be awhile before we be smoking year old aged bud !-- I still buy some sometimes !--I decarb it and make caps so my stuff goes further !-- I'll be there soon !-- Hippie any Chem Dawg hash yet ?-- Making bubble in a red cement mixer !--That's  just how Hippie rolls ! -- How was that wax Cane ? --Sooner or later one them weed store gonna offer online shopping and I'm gonna try some of everything !-- Can I write that off on my income tax as a business expense !--Hey market research !


----------



## Keef

I don't know bout that Dog --The better the quality the less U need !-- I smoke all day long every day and take a dose of caps bout twice a day !-- Hey Umbra it looks like your BPU -X- BB crossed on the T.E. might make for something special !-- Anyone grows any of the children of Trips --He cme out the ground making 3 leaves at a time !--I still got a piece of him in veg !--Any of those seed come up like that let me know so I can get Trips into bloom and get U some pollen --It has the genetics so I'd like to isolate that 3 leaf trait --1/3 more bud sites !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper O.F.C ?


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hopper smokes about 40 different varieties  a week and he ain 't ever made a call ?-- Hey Nes --When U an to start some more seed ? -- We find U some !-- Some people don't want anyone to know who they are !--Don't worry I teach U how to set up a drop box!--A blind mail box !--Easy !-- Be best if U would exhange e-mail addresses with someone !--The site crashes or something else happens U can stay in the loop !--



Hopper, I will not start my seeds until late March or April.  I use the paper towel to start my seeds.  It works in about two days.  I use a draw to put them in so they can rest and do there thing.  If everything goes to plan, I will have a better grow.  Growing just one and maybe a clone for my plant.  I don't know how big clone grow.  My bathroon is five by eight.  And, I'm growing then in the tub.  From Veg. to Flowering.:farm:


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven how many stars do you give star wars.?  Keef, DD she has religion, it is called nature.. and growing...yay.

Nes I grew a variety called nordle.  I think most pot today has anywhere from 15-22%THC and the average for cbd's is less than 1%.  This plant was bred for high cbd's. So nordle is 5% THC and 5% CBD's.  I like it when i need to get some stuff done but not be so loaded. I like to think of it as 1960s pot.  Not too strong but nice buzz and the cbd's help everything from asthma to seizures...  I enjoy it.


----------



## ness

Rosebud, back in the 60' I love that pot. Use to deal 1971.  One of the best time in my like.  I just smoke for my free weed and the rest went to buyers.  Pretty good times:icon_smile:


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> What your brand your smoking :joint: tonight?


 Tucked into some of last year's bubble hash.

I've got a two year supply from two indoor grows, and at least a four year supply from a nine plant outdoor grow last year. The stuff I grew this year is all going to bubble/wax. It's hard to get motivated to grow more when you've got so much stashed. Upside is year and a half/two year old weed taste so damn good!


----------



## ness

Keef having wild hog tonight, cook in the slow cooker all day.  We are late eater here.  Time for a smoke :48:


----------



## Keef

What Rose said !--is it cold up there ?-- Nes --Forgive me if U already know !--There's several types of pot plant -- Indica a more squat bushy plant with fat wide leaves --Sativa a longer lankier plant with long thin leaves --generally a good indica will melt U into the couch while a sativa can be trippy --They they got this type called Roderalis (?) --it's  only redeeming trait is it grows to a certain size and goes to bloom-This is where autos come from !-  I like regular photos ( U turn the light to 12/12 they go to bloom)-- I clone and autos are useless to me !--I grow a bunch of little plants instead of a couple bigger ones !-


----------



## mrcane

Keef the wax, is a little to much for daytime use....
  Rose Those are pretty good #s on that Nordle Hard to find that high%CBD...It's funny you pay more for the high CBD weed & you dont get that high.


----------



## Keef

D.D. get off in an hour or so and gonna bring fast food home !-- That's  one thing about a resort town plenty choices!-- Been craving some Sushi -Can't remember the name of the roll --Got crab,  avacado and other tasty bits --California  Roll ?  Thinking about a half brisket in my smoker for New Years Eve !-- Go into a red meat coma !- Nes on the mainland they got a feral pig problem !-- I'm thinking I need a bigger smoker --Here piggy piggy !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> What Rose said !--is it cold up there ?-- Nes --Forgive me if U already know !--There's several types of pot plant -- Indica a more squat bushy plant with fat wide leaves --Sativa a longer lankier plant with long thin leaves --generally a good indica will melt U into the couch while a sativa can be trippy --They they got this type called Roderalis (?) --it's  only redeeming trait is it grows to a certain size and goes to bloom-This is where autos come from !-  I like regular photos ( U turn the light to 12/12 they go to bloom)-- I clone and autos are useless to me !--I grow a bunch of little plants instead of a couple bigger ones !-



Keef, i am in GA, I'm smoking a Sativa right now.  Next year, I want to grow a Indica squat bushy plant is what I want.  Indoor grow next year.  Getting things figure out.


----------



## ness

I miss that Indica buzz.  :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

That nordle is from the cbd crew and its parents are afgan and skunk. It only comes in fem seeds and I wish there were regular seeds. It is the prettiest plant i grew, see if i can find a pic.  Here she was in August.. 2 different colorsView attachment 012.jpg


----------



## ness

Keef, do you know a good Indica like you said a squat bushy plant that, I could grow.  Hightest THC they is?


----------



## ness

Beautiful, Rosebud.  I thinking of growing a Indica next year:farm:


----------



## Keef

Rose I hate U so very ,very much !-- Nes-- Yup !  I have the Tranquil Elephantizer I bought from Canazon seed!--Look it up !--Rose got that LA Confidential both potent indica heavy hybrids !--  One of the varieties we'll be planting next day or so is called Aurora Indica from Nirvana seed --Is Bubblicious or Papaya and indica !--  Spring a long way off !-- All I know for sure is the suns coming up tomorrow  and that Pink Kush coming to Texas !---My fault! --your fault !-- nobody's fault !--I'll have it ! -- Nes when prohibition ends this might go for north of $500 an ounce !--But that's  not why I want it !--Yes it is !


----------



## ness

:clap::headbang2::tokie::rofl::chuck::bong2::beatnik::farm::aok::bolt::confused2:


----------



## ness

Just buzzing away here. :tokie:


----------



## Hippie420

Just made a big batch of caramel & peanut popcorn balls. Anybody got the munchies?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, LA Confidential is 100% indica and it will put you night night.  Want a picture of mine?  maybe not. lol


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, those are my favorite. Popcorn balls. YUM.. they mail well. just sayin.


----------



## Hippie420

I kinda cheated on this batch. Last year for Halloween, I made 'em out of Japanese hull-less popcorn that I'd grown organically in the garden, made the caramel from scratch, and bought a bag of peanuts 'cause I can't grow 'em worth a damn.

This year, I let Kraft make the caramels, Walmart made the popcorn kernels, and Planters made the peanuts. Tastes just as good and cut 45 minutes off my build time.

Yeah, I'm lazy.


----------



## giggy

nes be careful with indica. i'm in bama and they love to rot on us here, but even my sativa dom plants did too..


----------



## giggy

like my popcorn with butter and salt. i like my cookies and pie with dark beer. i'm calling it a night. yall be good. peace


----------



## Keef

D.D. had a flat when she got off work !--I will be changing my name temporarily to Mudd !--Cause U know it's  gotta be my fault !-


----------



## yarddog

Why you make that girls tire flat??


----------



## mrcane

Rose, Those are beautiful ,makes ya miss the weather Eh??
  Hippie One of our fav..around here Caramel Corn with plenty good Nuts....
  Hey...Why is Santa's sack so big....Because he only comes once a year....LOL


----------



## Kraven

Rose it was really good, it felt like star wars and I enjoyed it. It answered as many questions as it raised, I'd say 9/10 and that's because it ended at some point and I just wanted to stay in that universe. Hope the next 2 are at least half as good as force awakens.


----------



## Keef

I know Dog !--I'm a bad man !-- She made it home on the fixaflat we keep in the car !-- We only have one car so it ain't like I can come make it all better !-- Put the fix a flat in and made home without adding any air !-- Looks great to me except for that one side !-- Let me explain this in sign language !---Keef and flat tire here --compressed air? ---There !--- Nothing new !--Anybody can fix stuff when they got the proper tools -- Keef here !---Air there !-- If Cane was close by I'd get him to give me a ride to the store on his bicycle!-- I'm married to D.D. --I'm used to pulling miracles out my - never mind !-- This ain't nothing !


----------



## mrcane

Bringing in the Holiday's, Brandy & Eggnog...... Smokin some Blue Boy...Yaaaaaa....


----------



## mrcane

Keef Better Git that tire changed out... Tire shop just love, fix a flat..


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hippie, those are my favorite. Popcorn balls. YUM.. they mail well. just sayin.


 They email well, too. Here ya go! 

View attachment DSCN0143.JPG


----------



## mrcane

That Wax, Take you a hit your eyes roll back in your head, Sit Down & Lift off..Whooooo  ....Hooooo...I HiGh!!!!
   Hippie, Munchies,,Ya.....I take one..


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven -- I read somewhere that the chances of the DNA molecule coming together by chance in some primordial mud hole on earth were about as good as a fully functional 747 being assembled from a tornado passing thru a junk yard !  For millions of years many types of human like creatures have lived on this rock !--- About 60,000 years ago we went from cave man to modern man --What was this "event" that made us human ?-- The Sumerian language the oldest writing we can read !--Says we were made as a slave race !-- Maybe one day we go to Orion Belt and demand our place among the sky gods !


----------



## mrcane

747,,,,,Tornado ,,,Sky-gods ..  Wherre am I... :stoned::confused2:


----------



## Keef

Hippie who made the quilt ?-- I remember a quilting frame hanging in my grandmother's living room !-- Cane done made a new friend named wax!-- Got a slow leak ever since she took out a curb I been keeping an eye on it !-  I need 2 new rims --One on the ground and one for a real spare tire !--And a truck !


----------



## mrcane

Hey Chief,,Weather's Gittin rough,better batten down the hatchs...:bolt:


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I think JC Penny made it. Sky god? Hell no! I want my reparations or I'm burning this mother down! Forty acres and a mule, damn it. Power to the people!

I was looking at one of those I-watches the other day. I figured it would be easier to use than digging my phone outta my pocket. Dawned on me; I haven't worn a slave bracelet since '05. Ain't about to start again. I'm on Indian/hippie time.


----------



## Hippie420

Cane, I went to the Cup this year. First wax booth I came to had this non-solvent wax. Took one hit and hid under a tent for four hours. Second day I had half a dozen hits of the butane extraction wax. Had a great buzz, but nothing like that ice water extraction, which is a fancy way for saying bubble wax. Gonna try and reproduce it this winter. It isn't for the faint of heart for sure. Kind of stuff you want to smoke at home, doors locked, shades down, and nice and comfy under the bed.


----------



## Keef

I know !--He crazy Hippie !-- 40 mules and an acre ? --  It's  all so clear now !


----------



## mrcane

O.K. Couldn't get the ol up to go to bed... musta been the wax.... She be OK..I'll finish up er Nog ..
   Ya Hippie this is Non solvent stuff...Packs a wallop that for sure..won't leave the house, but I kinda like it 
  My Back sure feels better!!!!


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> nes be careful with indica. i'm in bama and they love to rot on us here, but even my sativa dom plants did too..



giggy, I just want to know which plant is best for me.  I need a short plant, but i can allway fixture some out.  How, about the Dawfs.  Want to get it right this time around.


----------



## ness

Good Night


----------



## Hippie420

All kinds 'o tricks you can do to 'em, Nes. Crop 'em, stake 'em, or grow SCOG like I do.


----------



## yarddog

Uh,  Monday morning blues.  Morning all.     Forecast calling for 78 degrees Christmas day.  Got to love it in the south.


----------



## giggy

yes monday morning blues is right. we hope to get the wife's results today. i will have a white widow x big bud and a white elephant in soil this evening maybe more. yall have a wonderful day, i got to make 3 1/2 days then it will be a long weekend again. peace


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> giggy, I just want to know which plant is best for me.  I need a short plant, but i can allway fixture some out.  How, about the Dawfs.  Want to get it right this time around.


is there a reason they have to be short? if there is anyone that can make a small indica it is me, but unless you have a lot of them you run out of smoke. that is why i'm trying my hand at clone rotation. you want a short plant indica or sativa just keep topping it and it will be a hedge bush. indica or a thick plant just doesn't like our weather it is too humid in our area and we deal with bud rot in a bad way and it seems to have been relly bad the last two years.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! -- Ugh !--Need coffee!--


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie, I remember the first cup..... neither one of us had ever done a dab. The second day I knew where to find you. In the first dab line. yep there you was. lol  great time .


----------



## bozzo420

Giggy I passed you by a couple of days ago.   giggy. want a bud rot free grow , grow Holland's Hope. I had 5 last year . It rained 3 days  in Sept and 3 days  in Oct . 5 plants and not a spot of mold or bud rot. But it will stink up your whole neighborhood. My neighbors were rolling their windows down for the sweet smell. and they don't even smoke. It is some sweet smelling stuff. But no mold or rot. I'm growing more just for the yard smell.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo --I guess I won't be growing any of that !---That's  just what I need is something the neighbors can smell !--  That's a whole different world than us southern outlaw have to grow in !---- I don't want Mr. Reflector Sunglasses at my front door asking ---U growing pot in there Boy ?


----------



## bozzo420

that's why I mentioned it .lol


----------



## Keef

I hate U Bozzo!---Hey did U get that pounder this year ?--


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.   Got Tea, Gotta decide what to smoke....


----------



## mrcane

Hollands Hope, sounds like a great strain for The P.N.W.....


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> I hate U Bozzo!---Hey did U get that pounder this year ?--


 that was the vanilla kush. Had to take it a little early because when the Sept rain came it started to show signs on a little mold. only got 13 ounces of buds.


----------



## Keef

If Bozzo says it is mold resistant bieve him !--Mold hurt him more than once ! --Got a big day in the rain today !--Got to fix that F-n tire--wire the hot tub --replace 2 light switches ( my luck it is the fixture not the switch)--D.D. got seed need to get wet -- So I need to set the lights and timers -- The list goes on but I don't !--I'm thinking more coffee and refill the pipe !--Fix the tire later !


----------



## bozzo420

mrcane said:


> Hollands Hope, sounds like a great strain for The P.N.W.....


 It was great to get to leave them 5 outside till the middle of October. They are not the best LOOKING buds. You get some small leaves in the buds. All covered with crystals that I refuse to trim off. lol. that's me . lol
I will have at least a few from now on just for the smell. They started stinking in June.  
I would advise anyone afraid of mold or rot to try a few . out of 5 plants I had zero mold or rot.


----------



## bozzo420

I am thinking of extending my greenhouse roof another 12 feet to cover more area from the rain.  just the roof. no sides. like a car port, just clear.


----------



## Keef

13 ounces of Vanilla Kush ---I hate U so very much !-- I bet it is good too!-- Hey where's that place Umbra get his mmj news and stuff !--Decided I better start keeping up with it !--Canada got a new prime minister and there's stuff happening in mmj news I might need to know !--They could change the rule and I could just order that Pink Kush and other things !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys, i had a lot to catch up on. Thanks for the carmel popcorn ball hippie.. looks goooood. 

That is great to know a mold resistant plant..  So that was Hollands hope? is that right?
Last summer when i got my first mold, i looked at it under the loupe.. oh man, that is some scary looking stuff up close.. yikes.

I am sticking with nordle this morning.. one of those big ole cone joints. those are fun for the christmas season. lol
Hope you guys have a great day. I hope you get great news on biopsy!


----------



## Keef

My brain is about to bust !--D.D. just read me a medical paper from a Doctor who wants to do a study on the use of cannabinoids in the Neo -Natal Intensive Care setting !-- Dude had his bases covered --use them to protect the brain when they have swelling of the brain --to stimulate appetite --Instead of narcotics and valium---seems we have receptors that need to be stimulate to promote proper development --Lots of the babies in NICU are there because they have to be fed with a tube because they won't eat for what ever reason!---Could of noble weed step out the shadows and be recognized for the good medicine  it is !--A future where pot farmers aren't criminals !--  I hope so !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning..... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rosebud --Nordle is for pain !--What hurts ?


----------



## mrcane

Here's one for you Keef Baby Papaya... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome Keef. WOW, color me shocked.  very cool.  The older I get the madder i get that i didn't know enough to use pot for my son when he was little with seizures.. really ticks me off. really. And no side affects.. or effects.. I never know which is right. I think it is affects.  that makes my day.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> Giggy I passed you by a couple of days ago.   giggy. want a bud rot free grow , grow Holland's Hope. I had 5 last year . It rained 3 days  in Sept and 3 days  in Oct . 5 plants and not a spot of mold or bud rot. But it will stink up your whole neighborhood. My neighbors were rolling their windows down for the sweet smell. and they don't even smoke. It is some sweet smelling stuff. But no mold or rot. I'm growing more just for the yard smell.


bozzo i will keep that in mind for summer even though i said no more outdoors. it can't smell no stronger then the sour diesel, i don't think i was going to get away with it. bumped the fan dial one morning and as i rounded the corner that evening i could smell it. took 2 days to clear the smell out of my shed.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, cane, that blessed my heart to see those pretty flowers.  Really. I need a bouquet in my house stat. Thanks.  Keef, i just told mr rb what you said about cbd's in nicU... we are both blown away. Amazing.

Cute papaya babies. They have that kinda strange green don't they, with a hint of yellow, but we know they are not hungry by the worm water.  I think papaya is a woosy plant. I was trying to reveg her and she died... DIED? What? i have never had a plant just die!   But i do love the smoke, although if you get the right NL pheno she is as good or better, different though.

Keef, kinda everything this morning.. that low barametric pressure gets me every time. Remember when we were kids and we would hear old people talking about their reumitizm? (how do you spell that?)  I think it is like that.


----------



## Keef

Rose there are so many useful compounds in weed--THC-CBD-THCV-CBC-CBG- Cannabinoid Acids - (acids of each ) Now we begin to understand the terpines --Wasn't there 5 ?  ---This is like a compounding pharmacy --No matter what's  wrong there's  something in weed that will help !-- We already mix different weeds depending on the problem --ask Umbra about it's  use for seizures !


----------



## Rosebud

I know it helps umbra, and i am so glad. Our son was having a seizure every 10 seconds that lasted for 4 seconds when he was 3 years old.. His has been well controlled and now he is 39 years old and hasn't had one in a few years. He takes his meds but not pot. 

Terpines I think there are more than the five they are testing now. That part is fascinating to me.. That smell, that smell is beneficial..who knew?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Free weed!


----------



## Keef

I'm think yes the smell is beneficial but I think it's  more of the body identified the compound the smell comes from !-- It is complicated !!--I see parts of it in my mind but what is needed is a chart of varieties with a break down of it's  components and the ailment they help !--Someone say has Irritable  Bowel Syndrome ---- Stress related miagraines -- PTSD episodes --high blood pressure ----Anyway a chart where U could almost tell someone what they needed and what would help !- Such as IBS will respond to the Cannabinoid Acids --So don't decarb your edibles--CBDs are good for everything and THC is just as important for stress and PTSD!--I could go on !


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> is there a reason they have to be short? if there is anyone that can make a small indica it is me, but unless you have a lot of them you run out of smoke. that is why i'm trying my hand at clone rotation. you want a short plant indica or sativa just keep topping it and it will be a hedge bush. indica or a thick plant just doesn't like our weather it is too humid in our area and we deal with bud rot in a bad way and it seems to have been really bad the last two years.



giggy my ceiling is about 7 feet high and if I put my plant in the bath tub plus on plastic rates that bring it up higher.  Than there is the lighting system.  That take up room.  I could always top her and stake her down.  Were they is a will there is a way.  My Auto Lemon Haze grow 8-10 high. Small buds but tall.  I miss the Indica HI.  But, I know my Sativa was not grown right.  I'll keep on thinking:48:


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Hollands Hope, sounds like a great strain for The P.N.W.....



Good morning mrcane.  What is P.N.W.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I'm think yes the smell is beneficial but I think it's  more of the body identified the compound the smell comes from !-- It is complicated !!--I see parts of it in my mind but what is needed is a chart of varieties with a break down of it's  components and the ailment they help !--Someone say has Irritable  Bowel Syndrome ---- Stress related miagraines -- PTSD episodes --high blood pressure ----Anyway a chart where U could almost tell someone what they needed and what would help !- Such as IBS will respond to the Cannabinoid Acids --So don't decarb your edibles--CBDs are good for everything and THC is just as important for stress and PTSD!--I could go on !



   Keef The benefits are there, that's for sure. Just when will the Fed's WAKE UP!!!   My self, got off two narcotics ,and weening my self off one of my anti psychotic.. Yep I Nuts  Since I got on the weed reg. plus, No stress job, the blood pressure went from border line,to that of a runner...Go figure...


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning to You Nes ,that be in the Pacific North West.....


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC. Thanks mrcane.  Wishing everyone a HI day. :joint:  Good day


----------



## Keef

Yeah Cane !--I could make up some words ?-- Hey Cane --about enjoying digging in the dirt ?---I got Rose's dirt in peat cups soaking up water so I went to the garage to look for bigger planters for later--I got 100--4inh square ones and a 100 --6 inch round ones !  Somebody musta been serious about growing some weed --Hey Nes ---Don't be offended when I tell U stuff U already know and ask question the peeps knows they stuff --PNW --Pacific North West ---Up Washington --Oregon way !  Up by Canada where MY Pink Kush lives !----We'll see but what I'm looking for is one of them 4n that instead of making all those other cannabinoids --Makes THC only so the THC level will be the percentage of all those others and THC --Shooting for 40% THC --An extract of this added to any other extract to achieve desired effect ! High THC --High CBD !


----------



## Keef

Nes U know what Hippie meant when he said SCROG?--- I saw pics of what he did when we met !--SCROG --SCreen Of Green --He got a wire fence on top of one plant and keeps bent in it over and under the Screen --He had a flat plant about 4 ft. Square and when he sent it to bloom they was bud everywhere !--One big a$$  flat plant !!--I grow a Bastid SOG--Sea Of Green --Ho bunch of little plants !--I'm Ettinger them get bigger now but I can send a bunch of 6 inch plants to bloom !--Tall plants are not nessesary for growing indoors !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning kids.

Bozzo, it took me two Cups to figure out your secret. It takes a cane to do it right!

You guys should see ole Bozzo in action. He runs from dab line to line, takes a hit, sticks the head of his cane into his hip socket for a three point stance, and stands there like the leaning tower of Pisa. Truly a Dab Master!


----------



## giggy

nes i got a buddy over in jawja that does the lst (low stress training) and does a really good job. i think he told me his box is 4 ft. tall.


----------



## Keef

I be a dirt farmer too !-- They in the dirt in a starting tray with clear cover on a seed starting mat !-- 6 each --Papaya--Aurora Indica -Pure Power Plant --Bubblicious all from Nirvana and a single Cindy 99 seed from an unnamed source !---Some people in the south say ---Justice ain't nothing but a blind beech with a pair of scales !---Some times it's  the little justice that feels best !--D.D. say --No dirt in the grow room !---There she was digging around in the dirt planting weed !---Dam dirt farmers !


----------



## Hippie420

I sat my computer tech up with a SCROG grow in dirt. He didn't get near the harvest that I did in hydro. Identical plants too, 'cause they were all clones off of my Green Giant mother.

Dirt outside, water inside. It's just the way I roll. YMMV.


----------



## Kraven

Whew heck of a safety meeting with the o'l hippy, he says hi Rose! We tested Blue Meany today, she smelled of blue berries and fruit and smoke liked somebody hit you with a bat in the head, 4 tokes in on the cigar sized J and I had to tag out. Took us both a good hour to finish the J. Great meds, you know your medicated but don't feel all heavy so you can get things done. Glad to see everybody is doing well. I'm gonna get some things battened down, storms and flood watch the next 2 days, expecting 4-7" of rain and that's not good.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I know it works for U but putting that peroxide in your res. everyday bothers me !--Yes it kills any bad bugs but it kills good ones too !--I'm gonna have to send U some Hydroguard --it's  made out of chicken sheet !-- Keeps any foam from forming in my aero and has 'lectrolytes !--( reference to the movie "Idiocracy")-- Anyway it got good stuff that live in my boxes so bad bugs don't move in !-- U know I said I planted 6 each of those seed ? -- Well -- I did make the required sacrifice to the carpet gods!--That seed be gone !


----------



## yarddog

Nes, my cabinet has a 5 foot 10 inch ceiling.   A little lst and your good to go with a hybrid or indica


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven !--I was gonna tell Nes to take a look at your grow journal --Nes U do like Kraven do U can't go wrong !-- Be spring before I get these sorted out !-- This D.D.'s grow !--I'm after something else as if U didn't know !-- This be dirt practice for that !-We'll I better hook the mule up and plow the back 40 !


----------



## Keef

Yup !--Tires still flat !--


----------



## Kraven

lol I grew a 6 foot sativa leaning hybrid in that 7' tent of mine, it was a full foot taller than the light, is never seemed to worry it and it grew just fine....in fact I have 4 seedlings of that exact same plant growing right now...Ghost Train Haze #9. The key is a little low stress training and and trimming properly to get the best shape and highest number of growing heads as possible. All which can be easily learned.


----------



## Kraven

I'm gonna tame the GTH #9 this time, no more 6 foot plant and I will double her yield, she is a nice med.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Whew heck of a safety meeting with the o'l hippy, he says hi Rose! We tested Blue Meany today, she smelled of blue berries and fruit and smoke liked somebody hit you with a bat in the head, 4 tokes in on the cigar sized J and I had to tag out. Took us both a good hour to finish the J. Great meds, you know your medicated but don't feel all heavy so you can get things done. Glad to see everybody is doing well. I'm gonna get some things battened down, storms and flood watch the next 2 days, expecting 4-7" of rain and that's not good.


 The riotberry og I have smelled so much like blueberry muffins, I went to the bakery and bought fresh baked muffins...and the riotberry smelled more like the muffins than the muffins did


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven you never told me how many stars you gave star wars.  Tell our friend hi...bet he wouldn't want to visit MP...wish he would. I know what he would say i bet. :~)

If there was a way to do water gardening and stay organic, but I don't think so. I love me the dirt. I have white fly for the first time in my life,  maybe I spoke too soon on the no bugs outside.  I am going to do a soil drench.

I think i may have to buy a new hoT5 as the ittle ballasts our out. couldn't figure out why my girls were trying to flower, now i know, their lights were burned out..but no.. balast.

LOL Umbra


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got a real world problem. I have a brand new, top of the line hot tub in my backyard...... I think y'all know what my real world problem is......


----------



## Rosebud

LOL DD!!

Is a T5 more expensive to run than an LED?


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> The riotberry og I have smelled so much like blueberry muffins, I went to the bakery and bought fresh baked muffins...and the riotberry smelled more like the muffins than the muffins did



I would love to run that strain, I firmly believe whatever you have growing is fosure the real deal. I love BB muffins, I'm gonna make some fresh now in a bit, got Frozen BB and some time on my hands.....I'm sure I will end up using some canna butter along the way.



Rosebud said:


> Kraven you never told me how many stars you gave star wars.  Tell our friend hi...bet he wouldn't want to visit MP...wish he would. I know what he would say i bet. :~)



We were talking about you this am, he is planning a trip out west next year...right through your neck of the woods and we talked about how he was not gonna miss an op to say hi in person. He always says hello, we chat about you from time to time.

Star Wars is a solid 4.5 out of 5 stars, it answered a lot of questions and really left the segway into SW ep 8 coming out May 16 2017


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie420 said:


> Morning kids.
> 
> Bozzo, it took me two Cups to figure out your secret. It takes a cane to do it right!
> 
> You guys should see ole Bozzo in action. He runs from dab line to line, takes a hit, sticks the head of his cane into his hip socket for a three point stance, and stands there like the leaning tower of Pisa. Truly a Dab Master!


 Got a new  walking stick. it's the stalk from my deep cheese. It is 7 feet tall with a sling shot V on the top. Figure to make a joint sling shot .
But your right, I would not have my support like my oak one. It's been a life saver lately. The legs ,hips ,and knees are getting worse.   I was using it today shopping with the wife. she just told me I could not go next time .........promise ,I said.


----------



## Keef

I get no respect I'm out fixing a flat tire and she in here bad mouthing me !-- Make me so mad !--Hey Rose -- I been thinking about it and I obviously misunderstand !  Yes, I use concentrates but they are L derived from natural products-- My pH up is salt water my pH down is derived from natural sources !--Cal/Mag same thing !--- I wasn't planning to grow organic I just don't think U should use any more chemicals than nessesary! --


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, she bad mouthed you so sweetly. 

Kraven, thanks. Good to know about SW.  So our friend, i would LOVE to have them stop by... something about that guy ya just like from the getgo.  He and his wife.. very cool to think about. I would so enjoy that I know I would. Maybe you better come with him. 

Bozzo, I saved a stick too. I think yours is bigger than mine.  Do you have a good cbd for your arthritis? If not I could send you some seeds. I have a couple different kinds.

Anyone on the led vs T5 for cost?


----------



## giggy

dd if i had known about that problem while i was out there i could have taken care of it for you. 

p.s. i am talking the wiring of the hot tub, not keef. he's your problem. lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Giggy, you're right about Keef! And to think, he's my soul mate! But, about that tire......to be continued!


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy --I get no respect !-- Remember them presents under the Christmas tree growing up !--Did they let U play with them before Christmas? -- It's all about a-n-t-i-c-i-p-a-t-i-o-n !--Told U I was a bad man !--  Hey they was talking about LST --U know I invented that --well me and half a million other pot farmers -except we didn't have a name for it --Went something like this --I tied a brick to them big plants and bend them over along that fence line so it wasn't so obvious what was growing g there !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Anticipation my a** I'm gonna die of anticipation! Just hope it's in a hot tub!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Rose,,,LED cost to freaken much and T5 dont. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
And Keef stop crying,,,DD just gonna spank you a little. Take it like a man ya big cry baby. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I disagree with U Hopper --My Mars Hydro 300 watt  LEDS cost about $150 --My biggest problem is heat and heat is lost power -- In my opinion --They use less power !--They even have a built in fan pulling air up 5hru the light !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im messen wit Rose. I dont know **** about LEDS,except they light up my house,,but I know plenty about T5s and thats what I will stick with. T5s  gets me some real nice Bud when I grow and thats all I need. All the other crap I dont intend to get into about LED vs T5 or HPS. WHEN I GROW its for me and mine,,T5 grows ME some dank Bud and thats all I need,,,,so im good. Ill leave all the other crap to you guys to a argue about.
Besides dont change the subject,,,go get that spanking znd stop whinning about DD being mean to you.:angrywife:


----------



## mrcane

Internet been down again, probably the rain, better get the ark built. its been heavy & Non stop...  Keef congrats on the seed drop,the ones in the dirt!!
  Hippie That cane sounds like the way to go.. What about a wheelchair, think that's what I would be needing after all them Dabs....


----------



## Rosebud

I already have LED's to veg with . I would be replacing my T5 at around 100-150 bucks or using the led I already have. I love my T5 and the ballasts are burned out..it is older though. Since it is on 24 hours a day I want the most cost effective.  Use the LED I have or buy a new T5?


----------



## mrcane

Mane I missed a whole page....


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, thanks. Good to know about SW.  So our friend, I would LOVE to have them stop by... something about that guy ya just like from the getgo.  He and his wife.. very cool to think about. I would so enjoy that I know I would. Maybe you better come with him.



I know for sure at some time in the near future he will be coming down through your area and his intention is to visit. We were talking about it today. We both think your a neat lady. Now if I come who will take care of the flowers? We will have our time Rose, just probably not before you get to see the o'l hippy.


----------



## Keef

I wasn't wanting to argue about lights--I use these LEDS because dat's what I got !--I never used them  T-5 's ---I just hate hot ballast --before I used clusters of 4 ft. Grow tubes back in the day !-- My LEDs  are not the best but for cost and power usage it's the best choice I got !--


----------



## WeedHopper

My HOT5s never gave me a  problem with heat,,and I even grew in Florida. Im sure those LEDS are even cooler,,I wouldn't know cause I never used them. All I know is I never had a problem with growroom temps using T5s,,,Which like you,,is all I had at the time. Lol
I even had ppl tell me I couldnt Flower with T5s,,,,that was total bullshit,,,cause I flowered several grows with T5s and my Buds were nice and DANK and pretty dense for a grows without an HPS. One of these days when I get back to growing I wanna try LEDS cause I like the idea and the fact they use less energy. But for now my Brother from another Mother,,,will supply my needs. Lol


----------



## Keef

I'm looking forward to a time when I can experiment with different lights !--  I had to take to the store to prove the tire was O.K. --I was insulted when she bought another can of fixaflat !--  Hopper I had 6 of those LEDS in a walk in closet just don't think I could that with anything else !-- We working back up to it !-- Had to tell that woman not to be bring any of that dirt into my grow room -- Dam dirt farmers !


----------



## Rosebud

I think i will go get the led's out of the shed and put them in the bathroom and see how it goes.  Thanks. I don't really want to spend the money for t5's but I do love vegging under them.  and I agree if you have adequate ventilation the T5 are not that hot. In a closed closet they are hot.

Thanks.  THG is not feeling well and she is my go to cost effective lighting.

Keef in the last day you have said damn dirt farmers and that you hated me. Love you too.


----------



## Keef

Rose I am following your seed starting technique !--  but D.D. told me --No dirt in the grow room! --I'm just making sure she knows not to be bring that dirt into my grow room !--Turn about is fair play !-- So Rosebud when U gonna duck across the border and snag that Pink Kush for me ?-- That would be a most wonderful Christmas  ever !


----------



## Keef

I been cooking -well kinda --made a Smoked Salmon log --package of cream cheese--1/4 lb Smoked Salmon --fist full of green onions and seasoned with Tony Chaceres Cajun seasoning --mix well and refrigerate  over night ---I've used everything from ham to crab in it --Never fails !


----------



## WeedHopper

I had good ventilation. I had negative airflow that almost suck the walls in. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

That's a good idea and sounds good Keef.. we are very lucky that a guy gave us some freshcaughtfrozen halibut from alaska.. We are having that tonight. I have two huge pork shanks simmering to make minnestronie to have on hand. We have a son in law that eats a lot. really. Ham and turkey and I think that will be enough to keep him for a week.  He loves my egg sandwiches in the morning so that is good. It is hard to plan meals for a week. I am not good at it.. Lets just smoke a joint and go eat thai.
He would love that cheese log though, I bet. yum happen to have salmon in the freezer.  I guess we trade that for pot...works for me.

Tell me where i am going Keef, I can't just show up in vacouver and tell them i am here for a diploid triploid pink kush....


----------



## mrcane

The snow is low in the mountains,it won't be long it will be on our doorstep
   Another storm slams the N.W.
   O Rose, Halibut ....Nice


----------



## Keef

Smell the Bread Pudding ? --We have to grow in the conditions we got and make the most of it !--I love to see pics of the big beautiful outside plants the brothers and sisters in the free states grow --Am I jealous ? - Oh Hell yes !-- At the same time I'm very happy they have that freedom !--Some day maybe us Southern Outlaw growers won't be Outlaws anymore --kind of a new concept to me !-- I might be too old to come in out the shadows --Little apprehensive about coming out the closet after prohibition ends !--Blow they mind to find out I'm the notorious Keef from the fabled O.F.C.!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man cane, i just went and looked at the camera's up there on the pass. IT is closed. My kids may not come home on Wed. I don't want them to if it looks like that.
We are having 44 degrees and that much wind speed I think. There is a wind warning. Is it in the city? I hope you guys are ok up there.


----------



## mrcane

Rose I don't Know bout Seattle but out here the wind is screaming.... 30s so it will be snow here before long...


----------



## Keef

Rose make sure U tell him it ain't for Keef ! He knows I been sniffing around and he wants to keep it I. Canada !-- Good Luck to him !--I find the right Canadian expiditer and it's all over !--- Overnight a flat of clones to Texas and done !--  Till I do another drive by on him for that 6n!--- I 'm not collecting males just for luck !--


----------



## Keef

We gonna be in the 80s tommorrow--Rose made me realize something !--When I lay hands on the Pink Kush and that 6n ---I would be amazed if he gets off regular photo seed !--So chance are I'm gonna have to buy a flat of 25 clones --Half dozen viable clones are all I need !--I hope I can find a good home for the rest !-- Just saying it would be a shame to have to throw them out !-- A few have already been adopted pending delivery !-- Poor little Frankenplants !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm always a little confused living with Keef. Stoned & just took some hot bread pudding out of the oven-- smells like heaven to me!  Gotta make some bourbon sauce to pour on top & OMG!


----------



## DirtyDiana

BTW, Rose, I got my Papaya seeds planted! Also planted that one lonely Cindy seed I got.


----------



## Kraven

Grooving to enigma and enjoying the ride....


----------



## bozzo420

just smoked some blue dream..... She is getting better every day. Stoner.
I am just to cheep to grow with lights. I love my DIRT farming Sun shinning daydreaming outdoor sweet  grow. 
I JOINED the army and requested the infantry for the outdoors.
Any of you California growers need all summer camping grow help that knows how to shoot straight at night.........That is my dream summer vacation. lol

What do you think ? Did the blue dream do me in?


----------



## yarddog

Went to my parents house tonight.    Was talking to my mom about a co worker that is a chef.    Mom showed me some pics her friend made for a customer.      She seems like a cool cat! bong is a candy bong.   Everything is edible.  View attachment 232838
View attachment 232839
View attachment 232840
 and here is everything together.   She got skills! View attachment 232841


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. i got five in soil tonight, a train wreck, bubba kush 2.0, florida lemon, white elephant and a white widow x big bud.


----------



## Keef

Dog nice pics --Giggy I had to plant more cause I want a breeding pair!-- A boy and a girl they ain't for breeding to each other !---So I waste lots of seed !--I make some more !--They get dry I'm eager to get some of those from crossing Trips on the T.E. --Got a few Trips-X- Widow seed too !--Umbra ---Seasons greetings from the children and grandchildren of the BPU !--Merry Christmas --Seasons greetings --Happy Holidays to the O.F.C. -- Bozzo got high and wants to shoot stuff --Makes me want to go shoot something too Bozzo !  Rose hope the daughter gets thru safe and sound !


----------



## yarddog

I found out my dad smokes from an aluminum can.  Now he rarely smokes, but really?!    I was shocked!   Going to get him a pipe tomorrow. Will set him up with a little stash of homegrown too.


----------



## Rosebud

That was some pretty fancy decorating back there. nice.

DD, glad to hear you popped the papaya.  Say that fast three times.  Mojo for the seedlings. 

Keef, thanks i hope they make it home if it is safe to do so. They usually make it.

Good night all ya all.


----------



## mrcane

See Yaaaaa!!!


----------



## Hippie420

Here's a pic of the stoner puppy on his second and hopefully last buzz. 

View attachment DSCN0139.JPG


----------



## lyfespan

evening peoples, smoking on some ultrabrite dabs of rosin i pressed


----------



## mrcane

Morning  Nes ......:48:

    Hippie, What up with that Pup, he got a stash around the Ranch....
   Lookin all BoBo...He must like it, keeps going back for more...


----------



## lyfespan

mr cane morning


----------



## yarddog

Morning ye old codgers.   Dumped 4 inches of rain from my gauge this morning.    Curious to see what I find tonight when I check it.   
Kraven, you floating down there yet??


----------



## bozzo420

yarddog said:


> I found out my dad smokes from an aluminum can. Now he rarely smokes, but really?! I was shocked! Going to get him a pipe tomorrow. Will set him up with a little stash of homegrown too.


 smoked from many pop cans make a dent and put a few holes in dent..... instant pipe.


----------



## ness

Good morning mrcane, lyfespan, Hippie and the rest of the OFC.  Thanks Keef for all the ideas.  Is there different wats for LED lights?  scroog sound like a good idea.  One, I just might do for my grow.  Raining here.  Don't know when the rain going to stop makes everything mud. Went to the pet adoption Sat. and my two kitten got adopted.  Well, it is time for :spit: and :bong2:. Hey, any one what is a Hybrid?:tokie:


----------



## bozzo420

Dog.....lets just say the drought is over most places.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah bozzo.  Rags to riches sort of thing.    Not enough or too much.    Lol.  Glad I'm in a Sandy region.   A little less likely hood for local flooding.


----------



## Kraven

Yea got 3" or so last night and its not letting up....got us under a flood warning....be late Thursday evening before the rain ends.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  --61 cloudy !--Had to get up at O-dark thirty and take D.D. to work !-- Gotta go get a tire today !--I ain't Happy !-- Drove by the Wally Mart on the way home and the parking lot looked full already !---I'm gonna have to get real high to face that sheet !-- Let's get started !--What up Lyfespan !--  I never did a SCROG Nes but the Hippie made it look easy !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Everyone,,,,hope ya haves a great day.Hippie your pup makes wanna go back to bed. Lol


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. rain rain rain rain rain rain rain ok there is the 7 day forecast for us. 

keef i know i have some fem in there but the white elephant 1 of 3 so far, and still have the bbb x bpu and gdp x br i hope to find a male in each just for the breeding. i had some pollen from back when i was breeding my pink lady but threw it out as it was real old. maybe i need to get some of them beans out.


----------



## Kraven

Giggy I know where there is some 88G13 H/P beans around and the fire is in the male....lemme know if you want me to hunt it down.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Kraven --G-13 --It mocks me !-- Giggy -- We might have to work something out !--I think U got the only seed left from that T.E.-X -Widow cross!--I got some seed from the T.E.-X- Trips !---Might be a keeper!- Maybe we cross them ! ---Snow Lotus one of the T.E. parents is a legendary mother and I see no reason her child the T.E. would not be a great mother !-- Might better take Kraven up on those seed !--Those 10 T.E. seed  cost me more than my whole order from Nirvana!-- I'm sure her daughter will do U right!


----------



## Keef

U see this is one of those things that bother me !--If 88G-13 (G--13 (M ?) Genetically  Modified ? -- One of my Tetra thingies?  -- According  to science U breed a 4n to a 2n U get a sterile 3n !--Fertile seed from crossing a 4n and 2n can not produce off spring !--I just don't understand how they could be what they say  they are !--Kraven --This got nothing to do with U and those G-13 seed --If you recommend  them I know they be good !--Scientifically  fertile G-13 seed shouldn't exist ! Same with U.B.C. Chemo crosses !


----------



## yarddog

In lieu of all the rain, lets let Johnny Cash sing us a quick song.  
http://youtu.be/TJUdwum5jAY


----------



## Keef

If  G-13 was bred to another 4n or a 6n or 8n then there would be fertile seed ! If not all I got is a big ole question mark !


----------



## Keef

Seedless water mons are made by breeding a 4n melon to a 2n melon --the breeding makes seed that are 3n and since they are sterile they make no seed !-- Same with pot !-U get true sensimillia when nothing can fertilize them --that is at 3n -5n and 7n ! These are called terminator seed because they can not reproduce !


----------



## WeedHopper

Well they make seeds but im guessing they are no good. My Wife loves seedless melons,,,but I still see little white seeds in them.


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> evening peoples, smoking on some ultrabrite dabs of rosin i pressed


 Thunderfudge gave me some ultrabrite seeds at the HTCC. Been hearing lots of good things about her.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Starting off in a daze. I couldn't decide what to smoke for wake n bake. Decided I would try them all and listen for the weed to whisper to me which one I should smoke next.


----------



## Keef

Yep Hopper those little undeveloped seed are sterile !--U know those big fist size strawberries they sell that are dipped in chocolate?  --Those are 8n strawberries ! --Did the same thing we can do with weed !--They treated seed in that stuff to make tetra 4n seed then they treated the seed from the 4n offspring to make 8n !-- I can only find evidence of one 8n pot plant in the world !-- He says 8n are still in development but he got 6n clones --He had to have an 8n to make the 6n !


----------



## Keef

Umbra is Thunder fudge out of Bohdi ?-- I have watched cells reproducing under a microscope !--It like a twisted ladder straightening itself out and splitting down the middle of the rungs --Thenhalf of the ladder matches up to half the ladder of DNA from the other parent and create a new organism! -A ladder with 3-5 or 7 legs cannot split evenly down the middle so they can't match up with anything else to make a new life form !


----------



## yarddog

I think the old skool seeded melons taste better.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll be patient with me I got build this in my mind !--U don't have to understand it --Just know I'm gonna steal fire from the gods and bring it home to the O.F.C. !--All U gonna have to is grow it !-- If we can get THC levels in 2n diploid plants of 28% like Jesus OG --What could we do with 4n and 6n ?-- I know Billy Budd's game --He would rather die than get of a 6 or 8n male !--He sells 6n female clones-- U breed that to one of the 7000 2n varieties we grow and you'll get a fine 4n tetra--U breed that to another 2n and U get terminator seed --End of the line !---U would have to understand the science to take advantage of the situation !--He's gambling on no one having more than a male or two at most !-- He's counting on anyone who tries to breed  will breed thine out of existence  in 2 generations !--U got to stop at 4n and breed them only to other 4n unless U want to make terminator seed !  Pot breeders gonna have to know this stuff one day soon !--I can not be the only old Stoner who figured this out !--By the way --This guy claims his 6n is the most potent weed in the world at 60 % THC -- Before U count this out let me tell U how he did the math !--Some 6n will have a triple THC like the conjoined triplets I compared it to --The 3 sets of DNA all are directing the plant to produce THC so it could be 3 times as much with all cannabinoids neglected in favor of THC !-- There's gonna be no CBDS or other stuff like that !---


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys,

Stoner pup is very very beautiful. Shiny coat and I understand how he feels. 

I was awake several hours last night.. I disappointed a friend and i couldn't sleep. Gotta figure that out in day light hours not in sleep. 

Stay dry out there you all..


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-Wow ! I thought U was perfect and didn't make mistakes !--I am so disappointed in U !-- So I'm not out to compete for one of them little Cuppy-Cups they got !--I'm out to find a plant that breaks 40% THC !  U know what ? -- I'm  pretty sure I can !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i only make mistakes when i am awake.  I couldn't smoke 40 % thc, who could really if I couldn't?


----------



## ness

Good Morning Rosebud, do you think you can tell me what a hybrid is.  That might sound funny but everything is new to me.  Is it a seed like the in. or sa..  And, if so, is it high in THC?  What ya smoking this morning? :48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning Again O.F.C. Was up early, then back for a nap....Sun's out here but not for long..
    I need a second Bake...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, i love it when you ask stuff.  A hybrid is a combo of sativa and indica. Most plants are hybrids. LA Confidential is the only 100% indica I know of. The 100% sativas are impossible to grow, they take forever. So you get the speedy of  a sativa and the relaxation of the indica and it is a hybrid plant.

I am smoking more nordle this morning. I have to go work out and if i do too strong of sativa i make a fool out of myself.    What are you having this morning nes?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Keef, i only make mistakes when i am awake.  I couldn't smoke 40 % thc, who could really if I couldn't?


Thats exactly my feelings Rose. Ive smoked some Dank that kicks my *** already,,, and no way I could get any higher without making it,,,,NOT A FUN TIME. LOL


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Giggy I know where there is some 88G13 H/P beans around and the fire is in the male....lemme know if you want me to hunt it down.


yes krav look and see what you can find. i need a good mix genes of genes and have heard good thing on g-13. just let me know.


----------



## giggy

Fog said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> 28 and snowing here. Kids are stoked for a white xmas.
> 
> Keef, can I please have some of whatever your smoking?
> It must be good. lol
> 
> 
> someone above me mentioned germinating a single c99 seed... can I ask who the breeder is? c99 is some of my all time favorite ever herb. I am still sitting on 6 c99 beans that are tucked away in the deep freezer. Mine were joey weeds and from bros grimm stock. The only thing I have ever grown that has compared to cindy has been mandalas satori and a nice durbin poison I have now. I love cindy!!!
> 
> peace peeps
> 
> :48:


fog i think that would be me on the c99. i got them a few years ago and  don't remember who's they were. i put my last one on to germ and waiting  on it now as well as two northern lights and train wreck (in soil) that i can't remember either. i  don't believe they were big breeders and the bank i got them from has been gone for awhile. they were from the first time i bought seeds from  anywhere, when i got them i had also got some blue dream and purple  pineberry but never got to try them as the bugs liked them more.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Thats exactly my feelings Rose. Ive smoked some Dank that kicks my *** already,,, and no way I could get any higher without making it,,,,NOT A FUN TIME. LOL


i want to be that high again, i haven't been like that since i was a teen. did i ever say i smoke a lot of weed?


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> yes krav look and see what you can find. i need a good mix genes of genes and have heard good thing on g-13. just let me know.



Shoot me a pm. We will get it done...these are some very special beans brother, the females rock but the male passes the fire. I have two grips and one is yours, should be about 10 beans.


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> i want to be that high again, i haven't been like that since i was a teen. did i ever say i smoke a lot of weed?



Ever made Firecrackers?????? They will kick your *** if made right.


----------



## Keef

Mane ya'll still don't get it !--Hopper and Rose may be  right about smoking 40 % THC !-- I'll have to try it !--Some of U smoke concentrates that might be that high !--Dis ain't for smoking it's for extracts !-- The more potent the less I have to grow to make e-cig juice ! Or anything else !-- Silly people!--Yo Fog --I just a planted a single Cindy 99 seed -Can't say where I got it !-- Nice nap !--Wanna get high !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Nes, i love it when you ask stuff.  A hybrid is a combo of sativa and indica. Most plants are hybrids. LA Confidential is the only 100% indica I know of. The 100% sativas are impossible to grow, they take forever. So you get the speedy of  a sativa and the relaxation of the indica and it is a hybrid plant.
> 
> I am smoking more nordle this morning. I have to go work out and if i do too strong of sativa i make a fool out of myself.    What are you having this morning nes?



Thank you for ans my(?).  I am smoking my Auto Lemon Haze, that is all that, I have and I know that I will run out. Just got up from a nap Time To Smoke.:bump::bong2:.


----------



## Keef

Fog !--Cuz don't know if U know but I fell and shattered my face !--Severe head injury at the end off 99!--I grew up working steel and made my living as a young man doing R&D!--To try to distract myself from the pain after my fall,  I began to build stuff in my mind step by step !-- I'm a strange mofo!--When Iock my mind on something I can't turn it loose until the mind is satisfied!-- It's that stupid idiot/savant thing but so far  I've only mastered the idiot part !--It's  part of me now !-- 40% THC -- Notice how I said break 40% --I didn't say by how much !--


----------



## Keef

Mail man say don't U think this package smells like weed?--I said no but U do -what's  your supervisor name and number ?--He say "Have a Nice Day "!


----------



## Keef

Dis one time I got a package from someone named Jesus Jones !--I just laughed and laughed!--I don't even know anybody named Jesus Jones !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Dis one time I got a package from someone named Jesus Jones !--I just laughed and laughed!--I don't even know anybody named Jesus Jones !


that's a band that sing a song right here right now.


----------



## Keef

Giggy !--Shoulda known you'd catch it !--Them last w post was one of them parable things like in da bible and stuff!--Giggy U good but dis other time I got a package from Norman Greenbaum !--This guy was like that the return Addy always had a musical connection !


----------



## Keef

Don't tell D.D. that she got 2 Aurora Indica seed sticking out the dirt on a root !-- She gonna be a proud mama !--


----------



## yarddog

Congrats D.D. and keef.     I almost bought the Aurora last summer.    I'll be watching to see how you two like it.


----------



## Rosebud

Woohoo DD!


----------



## Keef

She gonna be tickled Rose !--I'm waiting to see if that Cindy seed gonna germ !-- Giggy U know anyone named Curtis Low !


----------



## Keef

This weather bout to kill me!--The tail end of that front that's  flooding ya'll is backing up over us !--Face ain't liking it !-- Think maybe I should get something like Rose's  Nordle !


----------



## Rosebud

It takes the edge off I am hitting it hard this week. chirstmas i guess. Sorry you are in pain Keef. Pain sucks.  Do you need a care package?  I have a friend that uses harlequin all day. I see no reason to do that as i just turn to jello ...At least with nordle it is a high cbd and ya get a bit of tch ...


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Last couple weeks or what ever has been rocky !--I wasn't asking for anything I just think it might be time for me to grow some high CBD-- I need a break from the pain I'm wearing a little thin !-- Been eating brickweed caps but it takes a lot !  I'm growing fast as I can !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra is Thunder fudge out of Bohdi ?-- I have watched cells reproducing under a microscope !--It like a twisted ladder straightening itself out and splitting down the middle of the rungs --Thenhalf of the ladder matches up to half the ladder of DNA from the other parent and create a new organism! -A ladder with 3-5 or 7 legs cannot split evenly down the middle so they can't match up with anything else to make a new life form !


 No Thunderfudge is another breeder. We shared some of Elite Genetics work before EG went to prison.TF is associated with Exotic Genetix, but not part of them.


----------



## Keef

My Oh My !-- Just got  PM from my favorite Canadian !


----------



## giggy

man i got some great news, the wife's test came back benign. i going to go burn one with her, be back in a bit also have another white elephant popped.


----------



## Kraven

Good news brother, I'm happy for you and the wife man.


----------



## Keef

Great news Giggy !-- O.K. !--I'm gonna be needing a pack of GG #4 from exile seed --I got to check again !--Now we walking up my alley !--U got something up there I want and there's  something down here U can't get up there !--I just ordered a pack of seed for every 4n the man got !--Now I got to find these seed !--When offering a bounty be sure to be more specific than a pack of seed of your choice !--I assumed they would be seed from the same place !--No problem let me find the man some seed !


----------



## mrcane

Congrats DD & Keef, Rose take it easy, it is Christmas, time for Peace & Love, Not stress...  Mrs C's Birthday today been busy, All she wants for dinner is Dogs on the grill...

  Giggy  :aok:


----------



## Keef

They popping in there Cane ! 2 more Aurora Indica and this Pure Power Plant thing coming up too!-- Happy Birthday  to Mrs. C.!--Cook the Lady some dogs and have her hit that wax a time or 2!-


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, got my buzz on and stepping high. keef these we beans are popping better then the first round with them. i'm letting my soil soak up a bit of water so i can drop the second one in. maybe they needed to age a bit more. i store my beans in my closet, and have never froze them before. doesn't mean i'm right it's just the way i do it.


----------



## Keef

Sitting at the horsepital  waiting on D.D. !--I hope they do U right Giggy !--


----------



## giggy

keef if i get a female then we will have to learn how to do the clone shipping so we can get you some. with the indoor it should be easy.


----------



## Rosebud

Congrat giggy!  That is always so scary. Glad it turned out as it did.

Cane, i got the hard stuff done now so maybe it will be peace and joy and stoned for christmas. Thanks for the reminder.  Tell your wife HB from the ofc. I am sure she will be properly impressed.  Smoking some papaya, i think it is a pine terpine.. 

Kraven, how are you?


----------



## Keef

Giggy --I'm excited for U and those "White Elephant" -- It was a T.E. male crossed on my White Widow --White Elephant has already been claimed on Seedfinder.com and is not the same as the O.F.C. White Elephant!--I have some T.E.  female crossed on Umbra's  Trips !--Maybe we cross your White Elephant on my T.E. female crossed on one of Umbra's  prodigy Trips!-- About that clone shipping --I've never did this of course but if I were to --I would put the root ball in a baggies and secure with a twist tie or something -- Put it in a tuperware container with some padding and put it in a box and overnight ship it and I'm pretty sure there would be no problem !


----------



## giggy

maybe we should call it tranquil widow instead, if these do there thing and i get both male and female you know what is going to happen. as it seems i'm the only one with them i think i will change the name. if just female then maybe some fem seed. just so happens i have this 99% pure silver coin. what happen to beemer? didn't he have one too? while i'm asking what happen to gloman? if i remember right the other white elephant was a cross between a purple elephant (supposed to be a heavy hitter) and a white widow.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Ahh the old farts glad to see some of you haven't kicked the bucket yet 

Jk

So how is everyone well I hope?


----------



## Keef

Stank Dank --I don't remember seen U around !--Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- What up Cuz !--Shame on U for not dropping in for 600 pages !-- Ain't like U gotta be old to be an old Fart !--Cuz I'm trying to get some seed out of Canada --U don't know any Canadians do U ?  Giggy -- That Widow -T.E. cross should do U well !-- If I have a few of these T.E. -Trips cross seed --I'll get U some !--Be some excellent breeding stock !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Heck of a day today. My body hurts in multiple places. Those babies worked me hard!  Turned into a 13 hour day with a 15 minute lunch & one bathroom break. Wanted to quit! Trying to relax with some smoke. Got the heat packs on too. And, I gotta do it again tomorrow! Thank god I have a hot tub!  BTW Kraven, good news about your wife.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry, I meant Giggy, not Kraven. Oops! Kraven must be talking about me! Anyways, good news Giggy & I know it must be a huge relief.


----------



## giggy

keef if i'm not mistaken stank is from north of the border.

evening dd


----------



## mrcane

Ya cook a couple dogs,Little Dab, the ol is snoring in er chair wit the cat..."Sweet" 
    Yep  Rose I could Just feel it, to much Hub Bub going on here too....We need to just Chill & Enjoy
     Keef & Giggy be doin some Breeding....
  Stank welcome Back ......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thanks for all the congrats. Feels good to be momma! I have never seen seeds pop in one day like that; just amazing!  Obviously they're really good seeds. I knew we could plant seeds!


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Last I heard from the the Gloman was early November  he was about to have a total knee operation and said he'd probably be around more while he was recovering --Haven't heard a peep since ! --This spring he plowed up a plot and planted a "Wild Patch" which worked out well for him!--Don't know how much he got but removing 400 males says a lot !--He said he'd be running that Flower Tower for the for see able future !-- Giggy --I know where the legend named Stank Dank !-- I was just picking on him !--I been searching for a Canadian for awhile !---Stank what was that GG#4 U were unable to get up there ? -- Tell us what U looking for up there--The O.F.C.  we get stuff done !-- Cane --Yeah we do a little breeding !-The genetics of the O.F.C.  have mixed a little !-- Bout to get freaky in a couple months !--  Gonna breed us some 4n tetras and raise the bar !--I want the O.F.C.  to be known from breeding and growing legendary weed !--All we gotta do is share genetics !--Giggy gonna do so.e breeding  --Got to have a goal !


----------



## mrcane

Just out back with the neighbor Kid...Good guy we gonna do some growing, he has some good space Smokin on some "Blue Boy" Gona knock me out...:stoned:


----------



## Keef

Go Cane !--I happen to know some people in this club got a little knowledge about growing !-- Get your groove on --cloning station--Veg area -- Bloom area and U can run a rotation grow with a regular harvest !--


----------



## mrcane

Any more seeds up bro??
   I gotta hit it.......Can't keep up wit them Kids...


----------



## Hippie420

Hey Rose, make sure you lock your doors tonight. I see where Washington accidently released 3,200 prison inmates prematurely. Makes ya sleep cozy, huh?


----------



## Keef

2:30 am. and I'm up !--Face is hurting can't sleep but I been worse !-- Only one thing to do --Where's my pipe !


----------



## Keef

Had to go get my facts straight !--To get my assortment of tetra seed out of Canada it's gonna cost .e a pack of seed --either GG#4 out of Elev8 seeds -if available I'm getting me a pack too --or a pack of Ocean Grown from Vader OG seeds -- Have it chased down before U know it !


----------



## Keef

The GG#4 are available so let's kick this motha  off and see if Keef been talking trash !-- Get these tetras up and running --I'll do a drive by on that 6n !--


----------



## Kraven

I been up about an hour, all the rain got the joints aching so I'm just watching it rain and smoking a bowl....pretty peaceful. I'm hanging on Rose.....one day at a time. Things will get better soon, I'm positive about that


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven --Guess we will have our own Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Keef

Cane asked how the germination was going --Got 5 out of 5 on the Aurora  Indica --Got a Papaya  and a P.P.P. !-- Looks good !


----------



## yarddog

Woke up to rain.   Flood warning again today.     Last day of work!   Got five days coming!!!


----------



## bozzo420

Got new grips on my golf clubs for the first time in 25 years and can not go try them out. Rain  every day .    Saturday for sure.    good morning OFC. this Blue Dream is curing up real nice. I'll be trying some Deep Cheese today. Then some keef grow widow tomorrow.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D. O.F.C.   Pouring rain out here.. don't think I will make the drive to Tai Chi pratice....Looks like Keef will be sleeping in this morning..He be up watchin beans poppin ...  Time for a Puff  :48:


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, running late this morn. got 2 northern lights to go in soil this evening. we are supposed to get hit hard with storms tonight they have us in the red. yall be safe.


----------



## yarddog

Stay dry giggy.   Or at least try to float!!     Bozzo, I bet they had to chisel those old grips off.      25 years. You play in the vintage class???   Ha-ha just kidding.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wish I was in asleep !-- Cane everything is coming up fine !---Still no Cindy but it's early !--Weather is killing me !--


----------



## mrcane

Seems like there is bad weather happen everywhere, Still dumping here...
 Might just crawl on back to bed for awhile...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Morning OFC, looks like you all out for the day??
Oh well, anyway, I got my MBM2 and looking for info ended up on the "old hippie's blog"
So  (is this the guy you all like?) he did a great review and also turned me on to already vaped product, so i am running low on bud but have been saving the stuff from the vape, just made some firecrackers with old vape stuff (as pert the OH) nice glow after 1hr but am going for the second 1/2. I'll be a floating around............................


----------



## Kraven

Yea a lot of rain here yesterday and again today. Giggy I wont get to the PO today, I'll get that letter out to you next week.


----------



## Kraven

Yea Hippie is good peeps bro.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Morning Kraven, didn't see you come in, yes I am reading everything he has up.  Great info once again good old OFC turns me on to something good.  coffee and another small firecracker. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Firecrackers and vaped weed?? Ima have to look this up!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc

DD, that is a long day, i bet you did hurt all over.. 

STANKDANK was in the house???? He did drop me a note, so nice to see that crazy kid, that friend of mine.

YD stay dry.. the weather is so weird. Warmer where umbra used to live than in cali..that is weird.
Hi Giggy. I see ya down there.
Keef, was that single seed white?


----------



## WeedHopper

Firecrakers
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=369877&postcount=1


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Ready to flip the garage.


----------



## Kraven

Nice Umbra...let the show begin!


----------



## mrcane

Morning ....Back for a second wake up,Latte & some Blue Boy....


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Ready to flip the garage.


 How many flavors this time?


----------



## umbra

just 1. We found that we grew out an uneven amount of each last time, but if it had been 1 strain we would have had an additional lb. My town had a meeting last night about mmj. There is a dispensary in town that doesn't follow guidelines. They are within 1000 ft of a school and is being closed by the end of the month. Many people seem to think they have the right to decide how much medicine will work for me, but they don't have a clue.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- Ugh !-- Rose that Cindy seed was whitish !--I didn't have much faith that it was fertile!---By the end of the day Most of D.D.'s seed will be up !-- I found the GG#4 seed the Canadian wanted !--It looks  like I'll get my tetras soon !-- Gonna get me a pack of the GG#4 too ! Gonna be back in bed soon !--I'm bout at the end of my rope !


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc
> 
> DD, that is a long day, i bet you did hurt all over..
> 
> STANKDANK was in the house???? He did drop me a note, so nice to see that crazy kid, that friend of mine.
> 
> YD stay dry.. the weather is so weird. Warmer where umbra used to live than in cali..that is weird.
> Hi Giggy. I see ya down there.
> Keef, was that single seed white?



Hello rose i think you came in as i was leaving.


----------



## yarddog

Still raining.    Might find out if my car floats.


----------



## umbra

We didn't get any rain today so I cut the grass and raked up a bunch of leaves. Mixed in garden wastes. I doubt they will even notice. Rain tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Catch up when I can !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i hope your feeling better. I hate pain it just sucks the life right outta ya.  Hey Keef I haven't ever had a seed outta my c99..go figure.

  There is 170 inches of snow up there today.  wow great news the drought is over but don't know if the kids will make it or not... fingers and toes crossed.

So don't tell anyone, but it isn't good to shop stoned. Got the same presents twice... Mr rb now has 4 pairs of jeans instead of 2.  Don't even get me started on our sons shirts. LOL  oh dear...see you hear all these good things about pot...but, uh, don't shop on line when stoned.

Eating check mix and drinking a mexican coke woohoo..gonna break out some pot other than nordle in a minute. Cleaned my new pipe. Put it in a baggie with alochol and swished.. repeat...clean. nice.


----------



## umbra

Rose, I think some LA hash should help you


----------



## umbra

Keef, colloidal water 45ppm of silver


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra -- I was wondering about that !--Rose --don 't mess around and tell on yourself ! --- I been beat down before-- this too shall end !--


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Umbra, I have never smoked that in the daytime. I have all the add on presents to wrap and um...something else.. oh, make a flower arrangement, can I do those things on LA?  HAHA.. Ok, Umbra, i am going to go do that now, cause you said so and it is chirstmas.. and screw it, right?

I know keef, but i wish you didn't have to go thru it.


----------



## Rosebud

Here I go...hash in the new pipe...look out.. and it isn't even dark...oh i love living on the edge..lol

It is hard to smoke hash by yourself.


----------



## yarddog

Home for five days.   Whew.    
I somehow managed to lock the keys in my car today.  Went to get some parts for the dirt bike on my lunch.  In the pouring rain.     Ended up breaking the antenna off and using it to hit the door lock button.     I hate it for the antenna, but someone had to take one for the team.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, not much to say....cats in the way, wants to say hello I guess.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, they made me smoke hash and now i am really really really stoned... oh dear.

Kraven, check your email please.

Bummer YD. glad for your vaca..enjoy,


----------



## Keef

I found a couple muscle relaxers --Felt ashamed to take that poison but as an ex morhine addict --- Right now I wouldn't hesitate to take it if I had it !


----------



## umbra

Rose, being really, really stoned is the only way I picture you. With roses in your hair and birds following you every way you go. Speaking of roses...I gave up even trying to grow roses in the drought. But the cacti and succulents are flowering. I will take a picture of a flowering cacti and post it later. Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Eating check mix and drinking a mexican coke woohoo..gonna break out some pot other than nordle in a minute.


 Me, too. Chex mix, six M&Ms, four large drafts, and some bubble. The world is lovely.

Went out last night and decorated what I call my Charlie Brown tree (a tiny pine that grows precariously under a huge maple tree). It's out in the back field behind where my favorite neighbors live. They're the only ones that'll ever see it. Took 300 feet of power cord to light it, but they loved it.

Good neighbors are better than gold. I try not to get too close to people anymore 'cause it hurts too much to lose 'em.


----------



## mrcane

Evening all Steady rain today....Rose hope that you are not to high...Great news about the snow Eh..More on the way..Your daughter have 4W/drive?? 
   Sittin here with a gal. bag chex mix and eggnog  O Ya smokin some blue boy
  Power co. was by put in a new Meter...As soon as the sun comes out, we will be producing power...6.54 kw solar array finally tied in..


----------



## Kraven

okies, will do Rose.


----------



## Keef

I think they kicking in !---Large dose of caps and 2 Soma -( can I say that?)-76 and scattered showers at the beach !--Gonna hit 85 tommorrow !  Mane it is frustrating to have the knowledge but the body can no longer preform the task !---Since I gotta get a pack of GG#4 --Might as well get me one too !---Looks like Keef gonna get his tetras so maybe he'll quit going on and on about them -- Man I can't hardly see the keys !-- Whoa ! --Think I better post I'm a litte loose !--Rose if I mess up and break the rules tonight--I an not responsible! --Been this high before but I just can't remember when !


----------



## Kraven

Wow that's really nice, it warms my heart...Merry Christmas Rose.....the greatest emom anyone could wish to have.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, oh that is so sweet and sad. Isn't it better to have loved and loss then never loved?  I love that you do that for them and the little tree. What a treat. Thanks for telling us that.

Cane, they have a four wheel drive and chains. They aren't worried, they keep closing it though. Daughter said that she has blankets and lots of food and water and they will be fine, it will just take a long time.. like 6 hours instead of 4.  I worry. But they aren't stupid if that helps.

Umbra, did you know I love birds. I still miss a cockateil I had to get rid of or mr rb would have to go..  It was a hard decision. ha.  I love birds. Always have. When my mom died before she left we were talking about her dying and she said, i hope there is some way to let you know I am ok after I am gone.. Well, a pair of owls showed up and lived with us the year she died. I always thought that was her way.  The male would come and sit 6 feet from me on the patio. He was so sweet looking. The female scared me to death, she looked like she could hurt ya.  See how i am talking..need more hash.  Any way the owls left 5 tail feathers and that is how many kids there are of us... who knows..woo woo. or hooo hooo in this case.

Kraven, love ya.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, trying to keep track of the weather it's still 66º.


----------



## Keef

Giggy !-- I put half a dozen of those Trips -x- Tranquil Elephantizer  seed aside for U !---  That way you'll have a T.E. daddy on a Widow mom that U already have ! This cross the mom was a T.E. and dad was the Trips a freak out of Umbra's  BPU --Should U ever want T.E. and Trips for back breeding and the mother Widow of your seed---She stills growing laud and proud!--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose --U gonna grow a Pink Kush outside for me this year so I can see what it would look like ?


----------



## Rosebud

Sure Keef. Is it heavy indica? Is it so leafy it will be prone to mildew?


----------



## Keef

Rose I asked for a pack of seed for every tetra the man got !--From What I can tell most seem to be sativa heavy !--I'm hoping there will be an Indica !--  I hope to get seed from 3 tetras  from Billy and with the one from Umbra !--Hoping to breed them to produce a legend ! Something the O.F.C. can boast about !


----------



## yarddog

Ahhh,  couple bowls and too many cookies later. I'm a pig.  Haha


----------



## Keef

Dog -I'm lazy and haven't sent your seed out yet !-- I'll keep U posted !-- U just might get a keeper !


----------



## Rosebud

Good night ofc.


----------



## umbra

This cherry pie x key lime pie that I am growing won the Emerald Cup. They called it Cherry Lime Aid. We just hit it big!


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, you ain't the only insomniac toker out here. Winding down, though.


----------



## umbra

a flowering cacti


----------



## yarddog

Nice umbra.     Cacti is a different plant.  Beautiful when flowering.   

I think the rain stopped.   For now at least.    Wife pulled a stunt on me.   Tricked me into going to the grocery store on Christmas eve!   I'm about to go now, hopefully before the crazies get out and about.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! --Umbra ---Nobody loses everytime --Not even me !--Congrats on the grow !-- Fog --the whole world ain't frozen !-- We gonna hit 80+ today !--- Still dragging but got hopes the face will settle down some !--I got weed to grow !


----------



## Keef

Just a quick comment on the spirit of the season !--- So people be A$$ holes all year then suddenly it's  peace and love ----That don't make U a good person !--I have a novel idea ---Maybe we could just be nicer to others all year long !---A holiday where we go out of our way to show how caring we are, contrast with our behavior the rest of the year !---


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, 1/2 a day to go. 

keef i'm a a-hole all year and some days i'm unbearable.

umbra i grew up around the cacti's and to me i like them better then rosesbut the wife loves roses.

dog no rest for the wicked. go there and get back oh and don't forget the beer. just call it a beer run.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Nice Cacti Umbra...  Wouldn't make it here, I love Cacti weather, Still Pouring rain here!!! Time for little wake & Bake


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Just a quick comment on the spirit of the season !--- So people be A$$ holes all year then suddenly it's  peace and love ----That don't make U a good person !--I have a novel idea ---Maybe we could just be nicer to others all year long !---A holiday where we go out of our way to show how caring we are, contrast with our behavior the rest of the year !---



   :aok:     :48:


----------



## Kraven

Weird I just coughed and now I'm sure I  pulled a muscle in my back/side somewhere and it hurts to breath.....last of this year with a bang.....


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc. 

Keef, glad your doing better.. Maybe the weather will help.

So...here it is the eve of a big holiday.  Merry Christmas OFC....or Happy winter holiday to be PC..  I am going to go out to the shed today and take a pic of a pretty kinda purple girl for ya'll. 

Umbra, cactus flowers are so shocking coming from the plant they do. That is a great shot up close of the succulent flowers. What a treat. Thanks for posting those. Did you say you had an aloe in bloom too?

Well, i got stuff to do, but i rather sit and chat with you guys.
 Giggy, you don't have to be a grump, it is your choice...you know that right? and you choose to grump? My dad had a friend named grump. Should we change your name. Merry christmas Giggy Grump.  

Prime rib for dinner tonight.. small family...then bigger family tomorrow.  See ya in a while.


----------



## Keef

Done that myself Kraven !--Something is bothering me ---Saw this dude with funny hair giving speehes!---If U changed the word Jew to Muslim --It's  like the guy translated Hitler's speeches to English !--- Saddest part is the people just cheer and cheer!


----------



## mrcane

Merry, Happy Rose


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Cane, look at this: Due to heavy snow fall and high avalanche danger, the pass will remain closed until daylight hours from North Bend to Ellensburg. WSDOT crews will continue to clear collisions and snow during the closure. Due to wide spread power outages, several WSDOT cameras and Variable messages signs have been out of service for some time. The power company has been working to restore power but it is still unknown how soon power may be restored.

This doesn't make a mom happy.  Hey Cane, i made a little flower arrangement. Thanks for the idea. I love flowers if ya'll didn't know.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --I got a big ole a-hole that I've I side me I have trouble controlling !-- D.D. say I have a hard time tolerating ignorance !--Rose saying I'll doing better --Not really girlfriend !--Woke up at 5 am from a nightmare !---Kraven --U know the ones !--So real and so traumatic! --Anyway -The holiday takes second place when you're  fighting for your sanity !--


----------



## mrcane

Oh Rose. Is your Daughter Going to try the pass today?? The weather here has been crazy windy & rain.. Supposed to be just cloudy , for the next couple days..
    We love our flowers .. If I could I would have them all the time....They just make me smile... Glad you got some For the Holidays...


----------



## Rosebud

They are planning on coming over and leaving seattle at 4 pm. The weather service is now saying don't drive over til tomorrow.. geez.. 

Keef, i thought you were doing better. Don't stop fighting for your sanity. Sorry you are going thru this.  Sorry about those night terrors.

Kraven, did you pop a rib out? That hurts.. chiropractors can help if they are good. You think it is muscle.. shoot. sorry.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Weird I just coughed and now I'm sure I  pulled a muscle in my back/side somewhere and it hurts to breath.....last of this year with a bang.....



  Man. I hate when that happens, Don't know how many times I have pulled my back out doing next to nothing, Sneeze, cough,Just getting out of bed..Good luck with it Bro,.....As your Doc.I would recommend you, "medicate Heavy!!!"


----------



## Hippie420

Morning kids. The Great Glowing Ball is gracing me with a beautiful sky this morning. Almost forgot what it looked like. Thought the shingles were getting pealed off last night. Windy as hell.

Bozzo, you finally seeing clear skies? You wouldn't be golfing here, either. Still gusting 20 or better.


----------



## Keef

Next time I hear a Christmas so g --I'm shooting something !--


----------



## Keef

Another thing !--I'm gonna get as high as I can today to mask the pain !--- Anyone want to tag along ? -- We going to the land of Shamans !--No place for light weights where I'm going !


----------



## Rosebud

Enjoy Keef, i am off to the trainer, but have makeup in case the media is there. lol

Somebody join keef getting his head bad!


----------



## mrcane

Yo Bud I will join you ..For one, :48:   Blue Boy...


----------



## Keef

Rose's  is off to do some more damage to her knees --There's  things in this world I just don't understand !-- Da.age our body to be healthier! ---Building  a healthy body by damaging it ?--  The mind has me wanting to fight --Any takers?-- Hippie is exempt cause we done had our fight! --U pick a fight with the Hippie U might want  to pack a lunch ! He a formidable  foe and he carries a pistol !-- Hippie looking  back that was funny as hell ---We was both trying to reach thru the Internet to lay hands on each other !-- Now days U want to fight the Hippie --U gonna have to fight me too !


----------



## umbra

Yes Rose in the background of the photo you can see a bunch of aloe flowering. I never knew they had flowers, lol.


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha what a pickle I'm in, took 1k mg of ibuprofen....nobody freak I'm a medical professional and 4k a day x 10 days is the limit on that safely. If I smoke I cough, causing the type of pain that I can't express in words here, need to smoke for pain relief and muscle relaxation. So ate two of the NL candies of the 4 I have left from ston-, loaded my PAX and was able to slowly and gently draw off enough in small quantities so as to not cough. Finally broke down and took a Vicodin.....really really gotta be hurting for me to take one, well took 1/2 of a 7.5  and then an hour later had to come back for the other half. MMJ is doing its thing so now not in pain being still but any transfer and I'm nearly knocked to my knees in pain. Its muscular in origin, just dunno how much damage is done....either way its gonna take, anti inflammatory's , rest and heat/cold cycles to the muscle to heal. If it still hurts this bad in a week I'll goto MD right now just nursing it myself....sucks tbh.


----------



## Keef

Kraven goes the doctor and the doctor says  --How did it happened  what ? -- Kraven gonna lie ? --- I would be required  by law to lie !--Another thing that bothers me -- U go to the doctor for an injury and he puts U on an Opiate ---I don't know about anyone else but if I take Opiates for 6 weeks and try to stop I'll have withdrawals -- A doctor in his brilliance cuts the patient of Narcs and the addict is thrown into withdrawals !  If that addict turns to an underground  source and is busted he goes to jail !---Maybe they should put the Doc in jail ---The patient seeking pain relief is now branded as "having drug seeking activity" -- We'll hell yes he's in pain and lives in fear of withdrawals!  O.K.--sermon is over !


----------



## Hippie420

Wasn't a fight, Keef. Just a misunderstanding. Sometimes you've got a hair trigger. Guess we all are guilty of that. I know I am. It's one of my many flaws, and I have a library full of 'em.


----------



## Kraven

Finally got into the tent to get some shots of the Hippy Slayer buds, day 38 and they already look delish.... Still got about 28 to go.....

Keef I hate opiates, mmj finally kicking in and I'm not quite so uncomfortable....


----------



## umbra

beautiful Kraven


----------



## Keef

Love it Kraven !---Hippie -Misunderstanding it was!-- I thought someone was messing with me and wasn't happy at all !-- I think we worked it out !--The tetras will be here soon and we gonna have some work to do !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, training helps my knees. When is started I was using a cane.. It helps a lot or I wouldn't do it.
I am going to the shed.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> beautiful Kraven



Thanks Umbra, G13 is running the same strain and his buds look epic.



Keef said:


> Love it Kraven !---Hippie -Misunderstanding it was!-- I thought someone was messing with me and wasn't happy at all !-- I think we worked it out !--The tetras will be here soon and we gonna have some work to do !



Thanks Keef.




Rosebud said:


> Keef, training helps my knees. When is started I was using a cane.. It helps a lot or I wouldn't do it.
> I am going to the shed.



Rose I just quoted you ...well because I respect you a ton.


----------



## Hippie420

Glad it's working for ya, Rose. Sure wish it would have worked for me. When they look you square in the face and tell you they've done more harm than good, it's a pretty big let down.

Keef, we might disagree from time to time, but we'll always be friends I hope. Not too sure I'd want to live in a perfect world.


----------



## Rosebud

I wish it had worked for you too Hippie. This is the first time I haven't been hurt at exercise. This lady is good. I wish you could go to her.  I was so weak there was no way i could do an out door grow. Now I can. I am so much stronger now.  My knees still suck, but I am holding out for stem cells from my own fat  to regenerate cartilage.. They are doing it in Oregon now. As soon as they get that perfected I am willing to do that.

Well, I can't get my pictures to post. Tried 5 times. Told me to contact admin... so i told myself... no i told Admin.  Bummer.

Well the pass is closed so our daughter can't get home looks like. She just called in tears.  I think i will smoke a joint and take a nap.


----------



## yarddog

I'm sorry to hear about the pass Rose.   I could tell you was excited for her to come home.     

Here is a picture of my yard.    Sitting on the front porch, watching a thunderstorm pass through.  Minor flooding about a half mile away.   Though we are about 35 feet higher here.  Christmas eve and we got tornado warnings.   It's a car cry from snow!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, it is 70 degrees in NYC...what the heck, and thunderstorms in December.... 

Yes, our daughter is very cool and I love to smoke pot and have coffee and laugh with her.  We laugh really hard. She is still at work and upset.  It will all be ok.  They will re-evaluate it tonight.  I hope they don't open it till the am.. we will see.  Thanks YD.


----------



## mrcane

Dam... Rose.to bad they didn't open the pass,Sorry!! But sure am glad that your workout does not hurt you. and that you are gaining from it...
  Kraven the Slayer is looking Marvelous!!!
 Think I will have to lock the gate in my yard, The neighbor keeps coming over and getting me BoBo :stoned: Happy Holidays All......


----------



## ness

Just jumping in to Wish Everyone a Merry Merry XMas.  Been, busy as a elf.  Have a blast.  Good night:48:


----------



## Keef

Sorry Rose !--Low impact right ?--- Merry, Merry --Happy Happy !--Can we just give the stores some money and maybe the holidays can be over !  No wait I haven't smoked  brisket yet --for the first !--We can celebrate the T.E.'s one year birthday !--D.D. been sleeping a lot to recover!---Anyway ---Almost all the seed have germed !  Nothing from Cindy yet !


----------



## Keef

Sorry Rose !--Low impact right ?--- Merry, Merry --Happy Happy !--Can we just give the stores some money and maybe the holidays can be over !  No wait I haven't smoked  brisket yet --for the first !--We can celebrate the T.E.'s one year birthday !--D.D. been sleeping a lot to recover!---Anyway ---Almost all the seed have germed !  Nothing from Cindy yet !


----------



## Kraven

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Rosebud

Merry Christmas to you Kraven. And all ya all.


----------



## giggy

merry christmas to all, talk to yall sometime tomorrow. peace


----------



## Keef

Ho !-Ho!-Ho !--- U can forget about Santa coming unless he walking !--Just took out that lead reindeer --Easy shot !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, who you calling Ho? I had a fight with a monster migraine last night; trying to learn this new aspect of nursing has been stressful. I'm glad to have several days off. Having a little black line Widow & feeling much better. Wanted to wish everyone a very merry Christmas!  My Christmas came a little early:  got baby plants: 5 each of Papaya, Aurora Indica, Pure Power Plant, & Bubblicious! Best Christmas ever! Keef's firing up the smoker, I better go supervise! Nice hot tub I got out there!


----------



## Keef

D.D. --I have a card for an excellent entry electrician! --He a might expensive but does good work !--Call him !--I'll get my suit !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Santa Baby won't you bring me an electrician, one that won't cost me out the roof,  and a car with good tires too!  And, about that lead reindeer.......  I had nothing to do with that!  Made you some bread pudding with bourbon sauce instead of the traditional cookies & milk; hope you don't mind.


----------



## Hippie420

DD, the only way that's a hot tub is if'n Keef stole it!


Oh, the evil things women do to their pets at Christmas. 

View attachment 557.jpg


----------



## Keef

Don't listen Santa it's  a trap !--- She trying to suckered U in close enough for me to jack the sleigh !!--I was feeling guilt and couldn't live with myself knowing I sleigh jacked U !-- It was all D.D.'s plan !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm not worried  Keef, Santa knows who's naughty or nice! And, Hippie, the only hot tub I want is one that is electrified! And then filled with hot water of course! So, hot AND hot!


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, I love that picture!!!

DD, merry christmas...

I gotta go play cards...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Merry, Merry to you also Rose & Mr. RB! That is a good picture Hippie.  As you all can tell, Mr. D.D. and I are having a lovely, mellow Christmas Eve!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Of course, it would be even better if I had a working hot tub! The surf is quite vocal tonight; sounds beautiful!


----------



## Kraven

Smoked....yea I'm done...time for bed...g'nite all.


----------



## umbra

My son is working so I am sitting around waiting to pick him up. Smoking gsc and loving it. Thanks NCH. Merry Holidays


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Of course, it would be even better if I had a working hot tub! The surf is quite vocal tonight; sounds beautiful!


 Glad you mentioned it. He gets downright pissy when I do!


----------



## mrcane

Hippie ,The Pup looks like he is posing for that Pic. Has he been hittin the weed again?
  Keef what time that brisket gonna be done? To cold here to sit out & smoke & listen to the surf.. D.D. Hope that you got that hot tub covered up good...

                     MERRY CHRISTMAS O.F.C.  :48:   ENJOY  Tahoe Kush


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment 005.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Rose So Beautiful .....That Christmas Cactus New just when to bloom...
     Is miss purple from the shed??


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --- Been so beat up lately !--Hippie I didn't get pissy when U mentioned the hot tub !--Thought it was funny as hell !-- I can take a beating and keep on ticking !---I put out a feeler today to a guy who knows some people --Can't seem to get healthy enough to get it done --See if I can get a Mexican to hook it up!--I know how I just need a set of hands that can do the work --safely !--Cane the brisket is for New Years Day !-- Right I got a pork roast in there !--This smoker may have been expensive but mane does it make it easier !--I smoked half a salmon with a 2 inch by 2 inch piece of alder wood !--Put the wood in this covered tray --Put the meat in --set the temp-- walk away !---it has a timer and meat thermometer -- but come on!-- The meat is done when it is done!


----------



## Rosebud

​View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


----------



## mrcane

See if this loads ....
http://www.pmslweb.com/the-blog/fun...ies-from-colorado-and-washington-state-humor/


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Cane,
That is a friend of mine's genetics.. I would have to go look it up, i call it purple haze but that isn't what it really is. It does have haze in it and some black dahlia I think...She is hard to breed so I am keeping clones. there are three little girls and 2 little LA.s in the shed.  It was nice to see them, gave them a little fresh worm **** as they look hungry.

That's funny of course santa likes our cookies best.


----------



## Rosebud

So keef, about the cheese salmon log... chives would work?


----------



## mrcane

Cheese salmon log..?? Yum  If it's what it sounds like chives be great...
    Rose are the kids driving tonight??
   Beautiful Mantel !!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Cane. No my daughter, the professional started crying at work when she found out the pass was closed..This makes me laugh, she is not the type to cry at work...ha. So she and her husband are drinking at home this evening. By the time it opened it was like 7 I think and I bet they weren't driving anywhere then. I sure hope they can come in the morning, it was so weird not having her here. Our son was here and we laughed and had fun.  Made a great prime rib.
So a can of salmon, chives, cream cheese, maybe a hint of cayenne? anything else?


----------



## Keef

Tup Rose !--trick is to season the cream cheese with spice of your choice !-- That One I made is gone !--Ate most of it myself !!--Got high --Got the munchies--Got the salmon log a roll of Ritz crackers and never looked back !---chives will work just fine --Make one and decide what U would do to make it your own !-- I excel at breakfast food !--The way Iike my eggs --I put some butter in a skillet and get it hot --in the mean time I take a proper size glass and use it to cut out a hole in the middle of a piece of bread !--Put the holy bread and the cut out he in the skillet --Break an egg into the hole in the bread --flip bread and egg over when bottom is done to cook other side !--Keef's egg in  hole !--comes with a piece of round toast !


----------



## mrcane

Sounds good,Rose, Dill, always goes good with Salmon??   It will be So much better for them to travel i the daylight...


----------



## Keef

Cane was typing g when U posted --Pouch of Philadelphia  cream cheese --1/4 or so of meat of your choice  I sometimes use a pack of that shaved lunch meat --Anyway 1/4 lb Smoked salmon  fist full of onions or chives and seasoning of your choice --seasoned salt to cayenne --mix together a d refrigerate over night --Rose I would be hesitate  to use canned salmon !


----------



## mrcane

Little More Eggnog & VSOP, Some Tahoe Kush And I be seein Santa....
    Oh that be true Keef I don't caned would be good....Some left over BBQ Salmon would work great...


----------



## Keef

Gonna be up a couple hours waiting for the roast to finish smoking !--Got a mighty buzz working --is all the sissies gonna go to bed ?


----------



## mrcane

Where's that Hippie, he always up Late... Listen to me Late 9;30 
   Hoooo Made that one a little strong.....


----------



## Rosebud

Just smoked some la hash first run...good night friends. Fun hanging.


----------



## Hippie420

Here! Just munchin' on some cottage cheese with an unhealthy amount of salt on it. Yum!

Brought back some animal crackers in my pj pockets. Damn pup is tryin' hard to chew through to 'em.


----------



## mrcane

I just keep going back and staring at that bud....Purple Haze-- all in my brain.... never was to good at that stuff,...
   Good Night Rose....

    Hippie, Bet he gets one...


----------



## mrcane

Hey,,, Don't tell the Doc. I had a few....Every time i go see the *****, he tells me to quit something else....  What"s Next ?? ******* Off...


----------



## Keef

What up Hippie ? -- How could anyone eT cottage cheese without some salt ? --I switch back and forth between cottage cheese and crumbled Ritz crackers in a bowl of buttermilk --with some salt of course!


----------



## mrcane

Whoa....It's Over!!!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, you're talking to a guy that not only salts his French fries, I salt the ketchup, too.

Blood pressure is always 55-60/110-120. I went to the eyeball doc once. The nurse took my blood pressure and reported to the doc. He came in and told me I had high blood pressure. I laughed and told him to take it again. 60/110. He said the nurse must have made a mistake because she came up with 90/140. I smiled and told him he wasn't near as cute as the nurse. The day a pretty little blonde doesn't raise my blood pressure is the day you'd better grab a shovel.


----------



## Keef

4:30 am -- here I am !---Rose said  something about stem cells---Stem cells are cell want to become something !--A skin cell -a liver cell-- bone cell !--They have shown great progress in many areas ---The problem is getting  them to divide and become 2 stem cells and so forth !--When they perfect the ability to grow stem cells in the lab they would become a fix to all damage we have done to our bodies !---One day they will be able to give a large dose of stems cells which will locate defective, damaged or missing parts and fix the problem!--


----------



## yarddog

Morning all, turned my air conditioning on last night.  Will be near 80 today.     Santa sweats his cods off down here.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Merry Christmas....To Ya....:48:
  Yep Y.D. Just Can't figure out the weather, 70 in Boston area Yesterday??
 Cold & Rainy Here.....


----------



## Kraven

Morning and Merry Christmas to all, I'm at the computer fixing to lay into some Star Wars (SWTOR) (I'm a big MMO Gamer)...Wife is in  the kitchen cooking:

Turkey in the oven
Pork roast on to smoke
Dressing made and ready for oven, 2 pans home make cornbread /sage dressing
Sweet potato casserole
Green bean casserole
Deviled eggs
2 Candy bar pies
Fresh Sliced tomatoes
Home made mashed potatoes w/ brown gravy
Home made biscuits 



Nothing really comes out of the can around here other than Pepsi.
A/C set to 72 gonna be 80's today here


----------



## mrcane

Mmmm.....Smoked pork roast..Yes Sir...... been a long time,
    Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## giggy

merry christmae. woke up to 70º and rain.had a couple cups o coffee and a steak onion and cheese omelette this am to boot. wife dropper her coffee pot yesterday so we had to get another, just ran a pot of water and now i going to make some coffee. be back shortly.


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Mmmm.....Smoked pork roast..Yes Sir...... been a long time,
> Merry Christmas!!!



deer roast for us today.


----------



## giggy

ok fresh pot o coffee is on and fire touching my bowl. so i call it a MERRY CHRISTMAS WAKE AND BAKE yall.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Giggy, I fished the beans out this am so they can be out a day or two to come to room temp before I send them. Keep a cut, these are really hard to come by...Merry Christmas. In fact I would F3 them, so you have some back up beans, they are F2's. The o'l Hippy got me a new badazz grinder and it makes my premium, top shelf, connoisseur bud even better. [just kidding about my smoke]


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all! Nice to see you on the christmas morn.

Kraven, that sounds like a big wonderful dinner.  I did a prime rib last night that was perfect. That is the easiest thing ever to make huh.

Today all i do is some sides to take to friends.  Deviled eggs. stuff.

Cane, I am glad you like that purple girl. She shows much more purple under LED than in the great out doors. Maybe we should get you a clone.  We could meet in Ellensburg. lol  I have several i don't want.. Or I could send you one to seattle and you would have to pick it up...

Keef, they are all ready doing stem cells for neuromas in feet, and in Oregon the are doing them in knees. Insurance doesn't pay yet. The feet shot is only 300 bucks but I am waiting for my doctor to tell me how his worked first. The knee shot is like 10 grand or some thing crazy.   won't be doing that for a bit.

I am growing quite fond of Nordle. I wish they came in reg seeds so i could make some.

Merry Christmas..Keef, i hope your pain is so much better today.  When you get in the hot tub, don't put your face in the bubbles ....just sayin


----------



## giggy

morning rose and krav. krav that sounds good bro, love the grinder. one day i may have to get me one, just never needed one.

last night when i looked i had a baby girl train wreck. wonder what i have this morn?


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, nice grinder, i wear them out so much i quit using them. I wish they made them in stainless instead of aluminum, at least the grinder part..or titanium  I am hard on them. So nice of him to get that for you. what a great present.

Giggy, congrats on the baby! woohoo


----------



## giggy

this a.m. i also have a tranquil widow (aka white elephant). i was taking my northern lights out and may have lost one. i busted my butt in the mud. i looked real close and didn't see it on the ground so here's to hoping. got a few still being stubborn and i really wonder about the c99, it grew a tap 1/16" long and stopped, i waited a bit and it hit 1/8" and stopped again. it has been that way for a day or so now.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning OFC. I truly hope that everyone has a wonderful day with their families. Heading out for a celebration with four generations of mine.

All this talk of food has my guts growling. Hurry up dinner time!

Oh, and Happy Birthday, Jesus! This is coming from an atheist so it should make a good gift for ya.


----------



## Rosebud

happy day Hippie. You are so lucky to still have your mom. Give her a squeeze from a total stranger, cause i wish i could hug my mom.

The mountain pass is open and the kids are leaving now... 4 hours.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Merry, merry to all! Hippie, you crack me up. Keef has a similar attitude!  I'm feeling much better today. Let "Rosie" clean the floors this morning-- just love that Rosie girl! We didn't make any special plans for Christmas; I'm not used to being off. Really though,  it kinda feels like any other day. But, I do hope everyone has a holly, jolly Christmas! Peace out & word to your mother.... time for another toke!


----------



## DirtyDiana

BTW Rose, I love that purple bud! My favorite color. Just lovely!


----------



## mrcane

Rose, Any word,. How's the Drive?
  Kraven Nice grinder!!


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey all I no I don't post much but I read the ofc religiously everyday..rose I tell my wife about you all the time..Your so cool and a saint..Keef you DD I'd love to party with when you make that tetra..kraven your grows are epic.Just unbelievable!#!! I no your in the medical field but I think your missing your calling..What you grow is medicine that alot off people need I think you could do just as well in that field..Too the rest.of ofc, giggy ,yd.yoop wish you all Happy Holidays keep up the great reading and Merry Christmas


----------



## burnin1




----------



## giggy

welcome to the ofc mossy. burnin1 you know green santa know's how to do it right. everybody must be with family, yall have a great time.


----------



## Kraven

Teaching third generation pharmers today. Uncle Kraven passin on the love......


----------



## Rosebud

Kids are home...Let Christmas begin!!!!

mossycrew, i am no saint, you could ask my husband. You better stay out of the shadows and join us.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !---Got out of bed to have some coffee, some caps and a pipe !--See if I can stay up!--D.D. fussing over her new babies !--Been running a little ragged lately!--- Rose about stem cells--I was just pointing out  that it's hard to get stem cells to replicate into other stem cells cause they are blank cells and want an identity! - must be difficult if it cost so much !-- Happy Birthday Jesus !-- U know -- He was a rolling Stone--- Where ever he laid his hat was his home --And when he died ---all he left us was a loan ! ---O.F.C. --We gonna grow some big weed this coming year ?


----------



## Keef

Mossy --I remember when U first signed on !-- Happy Holidays to U and yours!--Like Rose said stop in and say hello once in awhile ! We do have a good time even though they have to reel me back in sometimes!


----------



## Hippie420

I ate too much! Good food, good company, and watching grand nephews and a grand niece was a riot. Five minutes of their energy would last me a week.

Big Bro had to have a "man moment" with his son, two son in laws, and me. Took us out to the barn where he had bottles of 12 and 15 year old scotch he'd brought back from Scotland on his last trip. The boys had fun tasting the stuff. I smiled and passed. Told 'em I had a bowl of bubble waiting on me. Never did like scotch. Yuck. If it ain't marijuana or Miller Lite, I don't go.


----------



## Keef

I had to decide --Drink myself into jail or dead !--Or choose another path !-- I drank for effect not for taste !-- Never liked the taste of alcohol but that didn't stop me from doing whiskey shooters !--Don't know about others but after about 3 drinks I lose the ability to count !-- I also have bad hangovers !--When I got off the morphine I quit the drink too!--- I can be a mean drunk --Had more than one a$$ whooping because what my mouth said  when I was drunk !--Quiting the morphine was a visit to hell --During my thrashing around in the mist of cold turkey--I rubbed blisters on my elbows and knees!--I can't ever go down a path that will make me spend another season in hell!  U hear of people stealing to support an addiction ---they're not doing it just to just high --They know if they don't get a dose within a certain time ---The devil gonna come to call---If U haven't been there U can never understand !!--U do not want to understand !---On a different note ---We be chillin at the beach--Fog so thick U can cut it with a knife !--Hey Umbra !!-- That BPU -X-Blueberry Blast makes some fine weed --Lots of U guys got seed --U need to give it a run !--I have never had it at it's  prime --No cure --pick it --Dry it in the over at 230 --into the pipe and smoke it !--Don't look down on me !--Some is better than none !


----------



## giggy

keef i know what your looking for. you want some of that stuff you take one hit off of and feel something cold on your shoulder. all grand and fun till you figure out it is the floor you feel. i want some too. lol


----------



## Keef

Giggy I ain't feeling no pain tonight but Cuz that kinda weed is out there --If I could find it I couldn't afford it--I figure the only way to fit into that equation is to be the farmer and get your smoke for free!!--Looks like I'll have breeding stock from 3-4 tetras by spring !-- I'll find my frankenplant!--- Hey it's  the holidays so I wanted to make a public service announcement ---Don't drink and drive --because someone texting might hit U and you'll get the blame !


----------



## Keef

Can I address so.ething that's  been posted several times -----After one of my rambling post so.eone says --I want some of what Keef's smoking !--Yo peeps before U go where I go U got to have a major head injury and have your psyche ripped to shreds --Face Katrina a with only one good arm and no hope of assistance !---Then make peace with your broken mind !-- Does it sound egotistical to say my mind sometimes reaches the level of a Shaman ! ---It can get scary !


----------



## umbra

Merry Christmas Keef...stay stoned my friend.


----------



## yarddog

Whew what a day.   Smoked all day long.  It's been a stoner day.   
I brought my dad a  nugget of my grow.    I gave it to him and we put the bag in his pocket.    My grandma, his ma in law, comes over to talk and exclaims, she smells a skunk!   I started laughing and walked away while dad had to say he had seen one yesterday.    He was trying to go over to the edge of the woods and stash that baggie in his farm truck, and she says she can smell it stronger because she was following him.   She never knew, and my wife and I, and my parents all shared a few laughs today over that elusive skunk!!!    
I hope you all had a good day today.    Family food and fun.   
I will try and catch up to the ofc later.


----------



## Keef

U too Umbra !--Can't wait to try smoking some of that wax, try some RSO  and that try that shatter stuff ya'll got !-- Got to have some   e-cig liquid to find out what I need to beat !---  These different varieties ya'll all talk about --out of my reach !---I smoke what I grow and am happy to have it !- I got a pipe to finish!


----------



## mrcane

Ooo,,,,, I ate to much Now time to kick back & Have a good Smoke..Sure Mix up one of those eggnog & vsop....   :48:
    Rose, So good to hear that everyone is home safe....Enjoy....


----------



## mrcane

Cognac...AKA Fine Brandy... Have had a bottle hanging around for a while..Just about gone..


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, you bunch of sleepy heads it's time to WAKE AND BAKE.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Working on some coffee and a buzz!--


----------



## giggy

morning keef, trying to get a buzz from brick this morn. i hope when this clone rotation get's going i don't have to get no brick anymore. i think i have one doobie of sour diesel left. as of yesterday i have 2 seedlings a train wreck and a tranquil widow. i hope to have more today.


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy --some is better than none !--I had 4 --OO caps full of decarbed  brick weed and a table spoon of coconut oil with my coffee.--Might have to get some more before the grow catchs up !-- My goal today is to stay out of bed !-- Seem to be holding my own !-- Giggy I do have about half dozen of the seed from that T.E. cross for U --I just haven't been getting around so well---I'll get them out to U soon !--Then you'll have that T.E. male crossed on my Widow and a BPU-X-BLUEBERRY BLAST male Out of Umbra's Bunch crossed on a T.E. female !---U should be able to shake something tasty loose from bloodlines like that !--I need more coffee and another the or 2 !


----------



## Keef

The babies !----all 6 Papaya and Aurora  Indica are  up --5 out of 6 Bubblicious and Pure Power Plant are up!--I fear the Cindy is infertility --When planting I did lose a seed !--An offering to the carpet gods ! Grow looks  good !


----------



## Keef

Some body needs to wake da F up and entertain  Reefer Keefer !-- Bout to get crowded up in the grow room !--My Canadian friend can't get Gorilla Glue #4 up there and I can't get my tetra seed down here --D.D. say  get us a pack of GG#4 too!--- I task her with a system to ID who is who !-- Soon I hope to start my first tetra grow ! --At first I thought I'd have to make my own tetras now I hope thier will be 4 tetras to work with and didn't have to make them !-- Maybe closer to spring I'll lay hands on that 6n clone and breed a couple new ones.  Remember when  I said---There's  over 7,000 regular diploid varieties - and only a handfull of tetraploid varieties and I wanted to breed some new tetra varieties?  Looks like I'm bout to be a tetra breeder !--Next year I hope some of Ya'll will save a spot and let's  find out about these things !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning POTHEADS. Lol


----------



## yarddog

Up and moving.   I feel foggy this morning, got to get moving around.    My wife got a pistol for Christmas.  My dad gave her a 9mm Glock.  I forget the model, but its small, like a subcompact.  Fits in her purse like a glove.    Goimg out today to sharpen up the skills and shoot a few rounds.   
Hope you guys had a good Christmas with family.    Giggy, I've been off the brick for only a few weeks, and I dread the day I have to smoke one more of it.


----------



## giggy

morning hopper and dog. i hate the brick too but it is what it is. keef i look forward to trying them. looks like i got to try more bbb x bpu and gdp x br, as they didn't do nothing but i got's more to try.


----------



## mrcane

Morning, O.F.C. Kinda lost this morn....Just rolled a fatty, Should Help  :48:


----------



## Keef

Hopper -Dog --What up !-Dog there is this rule about buying your wife a gun !---Do not piss her off !--- Just got back from the farm !--  That BPU -X-Blueberry Blast out of Umbra's  Bunch  is working well for my style of growing !  The T.E. is a little harder to grow but it's  the best I got !--This black line Widow task me !!- the first 2 weeks of bloom it takes off like a rocket !--It can have 6 inch between leaves ! Then it settles down and make hard shiny bud !--My pink line Widow is still my work horse !-- D.D. and I been trying to decide how and when  to turn these dirt plants to aero !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Enjoying a little fine weed, the sound of the surf in the background, chillin' in my hot tub..........  anyways. ..... FREE WEED!


----------



## giggy

morning cane. keef tranquil widow #2 is up, along with white widow x big bud and a northern lights.

morning dd


----------



## Keef

Cane --Onward thru the fog !--Speaking of fog --it's 72 and socked In with fog this morning !--Smuggling weather !-- Not that I would do that !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

And good morning to you too Giggy! Tranquil Widow was my first choice all along, so sounds good to me.


----------



## Keef

D.D. U so funny !--I got your hot tub right here ! U should call an electrician -- There was this thing about more lights !--I ain't 't seen no new lights !--- And give me my pipe back-- dam bogart !--- Ya 'll don't pay no attend to her --She high !


----------



## DirtyDiana

No electricity to my hot tub, no lights! And I am not high, I'm pleasantly stoned. Y'all know Keef has a head injury, right?


----------



## Keef

I guess this be one of them Mexican standoff !--Who's gonna blink first !---Instead of 4 lights-- I 'll come down to 3 !--- U could place an order today and we could be running wire tommorrow! -- Nice hot tub --Shame U got no power to it yet !---So what U gonna do ?  She say she pleasantly stoned !--I'm smoking the same thing she is --She high !--


----------



## mossycrew479

Im in same place you are keef no wax no shatter no dabs just nice to have something..Sounds like you  to are pleasantly highly stoned..27degrees here wjnd chill 20..I have to move south


----------



## Keef

Morning Mossy --We do what we have to !-- One of the O.F.C. was kind enough to send me a THC gummy bear but the wax shatter and some THC e-cig juice! -- Seems to me that the brothers and sisters I. The free states would hook a brother up ! --I did get to sample some hash --I liked it a lot !-- I'd happily pay a premium  price to be able to try some of those things ! --but we got laws -- Injust laws but still laws!  When umbra harvested last time --I would have bought paid his asking price for a pound !---If Kraven ever wants to get off some I'd love to try it !- --I know this is illegal but this was just a what if situation! --Maybe one day !


----------



## Keef

I been tossing a thought around but it's  not realy fleshed out so maybe someone else could toss in thier 2 cents !---Lots of Old Farts are snowbirds and Winter in the south !--After prohibition ends ---I been tossing around the thought of a Winter retreat for old Stoner snowbirds --- Land is cheap wouldn't be hard to set an RV retreat !-Maybe sit around a fire at night getting toasted and just having a good time !


----------



## umbra

That's actually a good idea Keef.
 Not sure what I can say and can not say about the cherry limeade. Mean Gene entered 3 phenos that won; cherry limeade, cherry limeade#6, and cherry limeade#10. He won last year with black lime. The black lime seeds sold for $600 for 6 seeds. I got the beans from NCH. He asked me to grow them out and he would do the final selection. So we were smoking some of the cherry pie x key lime pie and NCH tells me that this what won the Emerald Cup this year. We currently have 75 clones of this but are not sure what we can call it. The breeder called up NCH and asked for the beans back, lol. He told him they were all popped and that he found something he liked and would be running it. It did test at over 20% THC. Maybe cherry limeade #13 or #666?


----------



## Keef

Nice nap!-Umbra sounds to me like U should call it "Cash Money " ! Anybody wanna get high?


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, woke up to Fog and, so, did my head.  After a few bowls and coffee I am just starting to get out of the Fog.  It's 4:30 pm it took long enough.  There be days like theses.  Wish, I was growing with all of you.  I know my next grow will be better.  Starting more coffee and going to Wake and Bake all over again.:tokie:


----------



## ness

Time for football, enjoy this day.  Please, lets bass one around. :48:


----------



## giggy

man i just checked the c99 and it has done something i never seen before. it grew a short taproot the quit, then it grew more and quit. the taproot is 1/8 to 3/16 of a inch long. so i thought i would wait. well it is between paper towels and now has leaves coming out of the shell. i'm getting the soil ready and will take a pic.


----------



## Keef

What up Nes?-- I just woke up from a nap !-- My 2nd wake and bake !--  Nes need to get some seed started !  ---Hey D.D. was ordering some stuff from amazon and showed me a pic of aero spray  manifolds just like the ones I make for $15 and $10 shipping and handling!-- cost me less than $5 to make!  She also showed me an 8 spot aero system for almost $300 and an LED for $1,800 ---They be out fleecing the sheep !--


----------



## Keef

Nurse it Giggy !--I got some dirt coming so I can transplant the babies!-- Got some little revegges that will be headed back to bloom on the first !


----------



## giggy

for got to get a pic but i basically set it on top of the soil and put it under the cfl's. put her in just enough for the root yo be covered. never had one do like that before so i don't have much faith in it.


----------



## Keef

Giggy the grow tip on the tap root must got damaged --It might make it might not !


----------



## Hippie420

Some seeds just go weird. I had one and one only seed from a Green Giant grow. I planted it. To my surprise, it came up. After two months, it looked just like a pot plant should, only it was less than two inches tall. Never did get any bigger.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys...  Hope everyone is doing well.  I got loaded cookies, i am afraid to have one though.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy the grow tip on the tap root must got damaged --It might make it might not !


i'm not sure what happen but i hope it makes it as that was the last c99.


Hippie420 said:


> Some seeds just go weird. I had one and one only seed from a Green Giant grow. I planted it. To my surprise, it came up. After two months, it looked just like a pot plant should, only it was less than two inches tall. Never did get any bigger.


i had one my last indoor that got about 2" and stopped, it was a female and tried to grow a small bud on top. when i cropped out i tossed it in the hash pile i never made.


Rosebud said:


> Hi guys...  Hope everyone is doing well.  I got loaded cookies, i am afraid to have one though.


oh come on rose, you ain't afraid are you? send me one i'll try it.


----------



## Keef

I got high one time !-- Was gonna have tacos tonight but had to shift gear cause we didn't have a taco seasoning--So Hamburger Helper anyone ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am afraid, giggy.


----------



## Kraven

Fear not Rose, fear leads to anger and anger is a path to the dark side. On a good note, they have cookies.....


----------



## Hippie420

I'll bet my buddy Luke,er,Rose can eat 50 cookies!


----------



## mossycrew479

Go ahead rose im sure your tolerance is pretty high..I  took 4 hits on my first day of vacation after 7months of not having any cuz of job took me three hours before I could drive home sad hu..!!


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> What up Nes?-- I just woke up from a nap !-- My 2nd wake and bake !--  Nes need to get some seed started !  ---Hey D.D. was ordering some stuff from amazon and showed me a pic of aero spray  manifolds just like the ones I make for $15 and $10 shipping and handling!-- cost me less than $5 to make!  She also showed me an 8 spot aero system for almost $300 and an LED for $1,800 ---They be out fleecing the sheep !--



Keef, I have no grow room.  I'm am sorry to say. Going to fix up my 2nd bathroom as a grow room.  That's going to take me some time.  I'll be already by spring.  Until, then I have my Auto Lemon Haze.  I been thinking of getting some MJ off a dealer.  The stuff I got know is sav. I want ind.


----------



## ness

Rose go ahead and have a bit, it is Sat.:chuck:


----------



## ness

There goes my  (head).  Going in for another hit:bong2:


----------



## ness

:batman::bolt::smoke1:eace:


----------



## Kraven

Snapped a few pic's of the Sunshine Tres Dream and they look tasty @ 39 days....got about 21 to go.....


----------



## mrcane

Evening all....Busy with Family...My little ones are struggling....Rose is afraid, Of cookies??...Better have a smoke....:48: Bed Is callin..
      Kraven,, "Fabulous"


----------



## Hippie420

Pretty gal, Kraven.

Hey, somebody get a stick and poke Rose out from under the bed. 50 cookies? What was she thinking?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE time. happy sunday with no sun. guess i'll just have to have another toke. rose must have eat a cookie as she didn't show back up, i bet she got high and missed it. time for coffee.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Snapped a few pic's of the Sunshine Tres Dream and they look tasty @ 39 days....got about 21 to go.....



man i love when my grows are that close but i hate it too. it is when you want to cut but know you got to wait for it. she is looking mouth watering there bro.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C! -- Bud porn for breakfast !-- Kraven U should just quit the world and just grow weed !--Giggy what up Cuz ? -- 74 today with wind gust to 50 mph 100% chance of rain !-- Guess I want be wire a hot tub today !---


----------



## giggy

morning keef, question to you bro. do you know how to wire the hot tub or you just staying too high? lol


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning Giggy, Keef,Hoss & THe rest of the O.F.C. Up before the birds, but not the Cold Burrr....
    How about a morning toke...Some Effing Incredible :48:


----------



## Keef

Giggy I got the knowledge but body been letting me down !-- Staying too high to do it ? -- Nope I scrubbed for open heart surgery! -- That's not a problem !-- Seems like every time I'm up to it we get a storm or something !  It's  become a joke around here !--Sometimes fate will place one obstacle after another between U and your goals !--Sometime the will is not enough to change the situation !--
I thought it was funny that Nes say she don't have a grow room !--Mane most of us don't have a proper grow room !--I grow in a bathroom and the attached walking closet!--We all make do with what we got to work with!--Got the babies in a box in the corner of another room !


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !--How's  the babies handling the cold ?


----------



## mrcane

Struggling Some Keef, Have a elect. heater going & a humidifier, think I might have a better handle,On it...   This is a good test for a winter grow... They are looking perky this morn, with the new soil mix.. Time will tell...


----------



## Keef

U should hear that wind howling out there!-- I hope Hopper be O.K. they got hammered last night !--Took me some caps the face ain't happy about the weather and the left arm hurts in my neck and shoulder when I use it !-- I try to remind myself that I'm lucky to be alive and not paralyzed !-- More coffee and a toke or two --I be O.K. !--


----------



## mrcane

Bro....:48:


----------



## giggy

morning cane. keef that reminds me of the song by ray stevens transplanted heart (heart says go, body says no, heart says charge, body says retreat, go on a bender, i surrender). i do know the feeling and the rain has been something else for sure. i need to be building a shop and plan to build a grow room on the back but the weather has not let up much and the last thing i need to do is get the tractor or service truck stuck in the yard.


----------



## Keef

Rose say that stem cell treatment for her knees were expensive --I need an I.V. whole  body treatment !-- Weather has worked me lately !-- Oh !--That hot tub will be hooked up soon whether I do it or find some one to do it for me !--I know if I do it gonna hurt me for days --I think I'm afraid of that much pain ! The babies look good this morning !-- I gotta figure out how I'm keep my rotation going while I bring these new varieties into the mix!--Think I'm gonna leave them in dirt until I can take the top for clone and when they recover and I got rooted clones --I think I'll flip the original dirt plants!-- I.D. the girls and put them to work making clones!--


----------



## Keef

Just heard from my favorite  Canadian. --He say this guy with the tetra seed doesn't have the best reputation and asking if I really want to buy those seed from him !-- There is no other place to get tetra seed!---I got to take the chance !--If the seed aren't tetraploid I'll know and tell anyone and everyone that he's  a cheat !-- Better #4ordered some GG#4 seed ordered ! Get me a pack too!


----------



## Kraven

Keef man, if a known associate gives you tips on a sketchy guy then I would personally heed the warning. This guy could at the very least could just be selling random bag seed, but worse if he gets pinched is he gonna rat your you know what out. If you want so epic genetics to work with pm me and we can talk. I can at least get you pointed in a direction of known certainty. If your really interested in getting a "tetra" line going you need the correct building blocks and a certainty that your dealing with the real thing...I would hate for you to get to and f2-f3 and try and cube it just to have random results. You want to be very certain of your genetics when you start, or after 2 crosses the water gonna be so muddy your not going to know where to go next....just my opinion. I borrowed this for your reading pleasure, if your already ahead of me then I did not mean to insult your intelligence, if not this will make for some good reading. 


"here is a text Chimera wrote about cubing/backcrossing, it explain what bc do

Backcross Breeding &#8211;
A type of breeding that involves repeated crossing of progeny with one of the original parental genotypes; cannabis breeders most often cross progeny to the mother plant. This parent is known as the recurrent parent. The non-recurrent parent is called the donor parent. More widely, any time a generation is crossed to a previous generation, it is a form of backcross breeding. Backcross breeding has become one of the staple methods clandestine cannabis breeders use, mainly because it is a simple, rapid method when using greenhouses or grow
rooms, and requires only small populations. The principle goal of backcross breeding is to create a population of individuals derived mainly from the genetics of one single parent (the recurrent parent).

The donor parent is chosen based on a trait of interest that the recurrent parent lacks; the idea is to introgress this trait into the backcross population, such that the new population is comprised mainly of genetics from the recurrent parent, but also contains the genes responsible for the trait of interest from the donor parent.

The backcross method is a suitable scheme for adding new desirable traits to a mostly ideal, relatively true-breeding genotype. When embarking on a backcross breeding plan, the recurrent parent should be a highly acceptable or nearly ideal genotype (for example, an existing commercial cultivar or inbred line). The ideal traits considered for introgression into the new seed line should be simply inherited and easily scored for phenotype. The best donor parent must possess the desired trait, but should not be seriously deficient in other traits. Backcross line production is repeatable, if the same parents are used.

Backcross breeding is best used when adding simply inherited dominant traits that can easily be identified in the progeny of each generation (example 1). Recessive traits are more difficult to select for in backcross breeding, since their expression is masked by dominance in each backcross to the recurrent parent. An additional round of open pollination or sib-mating is needed after each backcross generation, to expose homozygous-recessive plants. Individuals showing the recessive condition are selected from F2 segregating generations and backcrossed to the recurrent parent (see example 2).

Example 1&#8211; Backcrossing: Incorporating a dominant trait

Step1&#8211; Recurrent Parent × Donor Parent
|
V
F1 Hybrid generation

Step 2 &#8211; Select desirable plants showing dominant trait, and hybridize selected plants to recurrent parent. The generation produced is denoted BC1 (some cannabis breeders break from botanical convention and denote this generation Bx1. BC1= Bx1).

Step 3 &#8211; Select plants from BC1 and hybridize with the recurrent parent; the resulting generation is denoted BC2.

Step 4 &#8211; Select plants from BC2 and hybridize with the recurrent parent; the resulting generation is denoted BC3.
.

Example 2 Backcrossing: Incorporating a recessive trait

Step1&#8211; Recurrent Parent × Donor Parent
|
V
F1 Hybrid generation

Step 2 &#8211; Select desirable plants, and create an F2 population via full sib-mating.

Step 3 &#8211; Select plants showing the desired recessive trait in the F2 generation, then hybridize selected F2-recessive plants to the recurrent parent. The generation produced is denoted BC1.

Step 3 &#8211; Select plants from BC1, and create a generation of F2 plants via sib-mating; the resulting generation can be denoted BC1F2

Step 4 &#8211; Select desirable BC1F2 plants showing the recessive condition, and hybridize with the recurrent parent; the resulting generation is denoted BC2.

Step 5 &#8211; Select plants from BC2, and create an F2 population via sib-mating; denote the resulting generation BC2F2.

Step 6 &#8211; Select plants showing the recessive condition from the BC2F2 generation, and hybridize to the recurrent parent; the resulting generation is denoted BC3.

Step 7 &#8211; Grow out BC3, select and sib-mate the most ideal candidates to create an F2 population, where plants showing the recessive condition are then selected and used as a basis for a new inbred, or open-pollinated seed line.

This new generation created from the F2 is a population that consists of, on average, ~93.7% of genes from the recurrent parent, and only ~6.3% of genes leftover from the donor parent. Most importantly, one should note that since only homozygous-recessives were chosen for mating in the BC3F2 generation, the entire resulting BC3F3 generation is homozygous for the recessive trait, and breeds true for this recessive trait. Our new population meets our breeding objective. It is a population derived mainly from the genetics of the recurrent parent, yet breeds true for our introgressed recessive trait.


Backcross derived lines are expected to be well-adapted to the environment in which they will be grown, which is another reason backcrossing is often used by cannabis breeders who operate indoors. Indoor grow rooms are easily replicated all over the world, so the grower is able to grow the plants in a similar environment in which they were bred. Progeny therefore need less extensive field-testing by the breeder across a wide range of environments.

If two or more characters are to be introgressed into a new seed line, these would usually be tracked in separate backcross programs, and the individual products would be combined in a final set of crosses after the new populations have been created by backcrossing.

The backcross scheme has specific drawbacks, however. When the recurrent parent is not very true-breeding, the resulting backcross generations segregate, and many of the traits deemed desirable to the line fail to be reproduced reliably. Another limitation of the backcross is that the &#8220;improved&#8221; variety differs only slightly from the recurrent parent (e.g., one trait). If multiple traits are to be introgressed into the new population, other techniques such as inbreeding or recurrent selection may be more rewarding.

Hope that's a little more clear......
Respectfully,
-Chimera "


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Kraven

Morning Umbra, how's Sunday feeling today. I'm just puttering around the house, and trying to finish both a cup of coffee and a bowl that I started at 10am. Waiting to see if Rose comes out of her cookie coma


----------



## mrcane

Nice to get a second wake and bake.. Nice nap..
     Wake up Rose..we need a cookie report!!


----------



## Rosebud

ok, i have a lot to catch up on. First of all Kraven, quit pouring sugar on your bud.. I am hep to your tricks.. They can't be that frosty, yes, i know they are.

Nes, i love you emocons dancing all over the place. 

Keef, your idea of a winter get away for stoners is perfect. Sign me up.  Arizona isn't for me.. 

Hippie, my ebrother... no i did not eat 50 cookies.
 I did however, eat a quarter of one. It was very good. Made with almond flour, oatmeal cookies that you can hardly taste any pot in them..coconut butter was involved I bet.. Any way, tonight a half of one.. They are really tasty and i liked the affect of the little bit I had.
Going to friends for the seahawks game. daughter is doing a taco bar for them. I am putting a turkey breast in the slow cooker for tonight.


----------



## mrcane

Oh boy that hippie & here I thought you eat 50 cookies 
   Must be really nice having your own personal chef....Have fun Rose... Go Hawks!!!


----------



## 000StankDank000

Glad to see some familiar faces .
How's yooper?
Take care old farts!


----------



## Keef

Stank in the house !--Rose don't be a sissy eat a whole cookie U won't die!-- Stank I gonna order some GG#4 seed this afternoon --Want some ?


----------



## Hippie420

Don't look now, but I think this guy stole Rosie's sweater..... 

View attachment sweater.jpg


----------



## mrcane

:rofl: Hippie  :rofl:
    Can you imagine wearing that thing.... The guys got *****


----------



## Keef

Rose we got a freeze tonight gonna get into the 40s !-- Hippie that is one ugly sweater!


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> First of all Kraven, quit pouring sugar on your bud.. I am hip to your tricks.. They can't be that frosty, yes, I know they are.



Mrs. Rose your just plain hip....I'm with keef on the eat a whole cookie deal, eat one.....you will love it or sleep...either way your will either love it or sleep 

Cane naps are bliss, I am baking with you as I prepare to travel to the Hippy's abode for some conversation and coffee....rumor is he has some cookies too 

Hippie, always glad when you get the candids out like that 


Stank.....my man from the polar north...or something exquisitely Canadian like that.....


Umbra smoked out and is still napping it seems. To borrow a phrase from G13....I hope y'all are high as you wanna be....


----------



## Keef

True Dat on them cookies Kraven !--U I hate that if I want those tetra seed they have to come from some shady breeder !--I gots to know !-- Mane I really don't want to mess with that chemical trying to make my own tetras!-- I don't know about these weed infused cookies and stuff ya'll make !--I just take a dose in caps and eat some regular cookies or I forgot I got left over bread pudding and bourbon  sauce !--Got to go !


----------



## Rosebud

Found out my cookies were made from bho shatter. No wonder they don't taste very pot like or smell much... 
Hippie, my brother, that sweater is disgusting.. and I am not that heavy! I thank you for thinking of me though...maybe not.  You know that is a a guy who must be sure of his self to pull that off. oh wait, he didn't... Hippie, is that a selfie?

Kraven tell ole hippie high.
I heard some one say old hippies have the best pot but fat old hippies have the best edibles. 

STANK is in the ofc???? Awesomeness abounds!


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, I figured you'd be pissed 'cause he's stretching it out for ya.

It ain't a selfie, but you wouldn't want to put him and me on the same end of the picnic table unless you wanted to launch the egg salad into orbit.


----------



## Keef

That's  where I'm going Rose except that I want a CO2 Super Critical hash oil machine!--Kraven I know U the Lurse  but  Cuz U need to quit cooking or decarb in weed that U eat !-- What would be good for any gastrointestinal intestinal  ailment can be treated with the acidic cannabinoids!--Cooking or decarbing will convert those acidic compounds in to the psycho active compounds --Decarb in destroys the compound U need !  I'm glad I kept Trips out of Umbra's  Bunch --Crossing him on that Tranquil Elephantizer gonna be a fierce !  If it is good as I suspect it to be --I still got momma and daddy !--What to do with D.D.'s  dirt grow !-- I've got more seed so I think I dump the males!--


----------



## Keef

Rose there was a song written about Hippie long time ago --I think it was Eric Burden and War-- About a Long Haired Leaping Knome ! ---I was talking to one of U paranoid southern outlaw farmers ---If the Po-Po gonna ever come at someone in the O.F.C.  --U know they'll come after this trash talking peacock from Texas first !-- I'm the lightening rod ! -- Ya'll be O.K. long as U ain't stupid !


----------



## Hippie420

I was a gnome when I was younger. Now I'm just a curmudgeon. Don't leap much anymore, either.


----------



## Keef

Now ya'll got me stoned and on my soap box !  U know us southern outlaw pharmers could hide in the shadows but it's  an unjust law !- I feel that by being a vocal part of the O.F.C. will show other outlaw growers that they not alone !-- Come on out the shadows and join us at the O.F.C. !


----------



## Keef

The house is shaking from the wind and it's  loud! -- If I'm gonna die I want to die high !--


----------



## mrcane

Hold on Brother..... Smokin on some Effing Incredible & Wippin up some.. Roasted butternut squash soup......


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Mrs. Rose your just plain hip....I'm with keef on the eat a whole cookie deal, eat one.....you will love it or sleep...either way your will either love it or sleep
> 
> Cane naps are bliss, I am baking with you as I prepare to travel to the Hippy's abode for some conversation and coffee....rumor is he has some cookies too
> 
> Hippie, always glad when you get the candids out like that
> 
> 
> Stank.....my man from the polar north...or something exquisitely Canadian like that.....
> 
> 
> Umbra smoked out and is still napping it seems. To borrow a phrase from G13....I hope y'all are high as you wanna be....


 No not smoked out or napping. Cleaning, shopping, and some maintenance around the house.


----------



## Keef

Umbra in the cat birds seat with this grow !-- U gonna get top dollar for it ain't U?-- That be karma paying U back for that car!


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC, Ge Keef hold the fort down.  Now, I'm starting to think of starting a one grow and hope for a felmale. ya, I got these seed form a ice and I sure did like the high.  I don't ,know what type of seed it is, but sure good.  Or, maybe grow two..  Rosebud sure have fun at your friends.  Kraven like alway you have beautiful pic.  I made brownies with my sat. and it keep me up all night with a fuss little buzz.:tokie:


----------



## ness

MJ needs air, that a problem for me but I working my brain for a way and I think I got it.  It's going to be work but I can do it.  Then there is fer.  To, think of it  I don't have the money to start a grow room.  Right, now. :chuck:


----------



## ness

Does anyone know what a ice seed is?:48:


----------



## Keef

Maybe Jamaican Ice ?-- Look over at Seedfinder.com! -- I fixed an early supper tonight --Bacon, eggs, sausage !--We munching out and on the news they say the world health organization  just labeled bacon sausage and processed meat as carcigenic ( that they cause cancer)-- Told D.D. --We gonna die !


----------



## Keef

Nes -U want to grow in the bathtub ? --Buy a shower curtain rod and place it in the middle to hang a light !--A timer and a little fan and U got a grow room !


----------



## yarddog

Whew, put 120 miles on the dirt bike today.  Mixed forest roads and city.  Checked out a few places at the river.   Waters up big time.   Time to light up a jay and get supper cookin.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, whew the o'l hippy really smoked me out, plus he made cookies and before I knew it I had three.....two would have been fine. Umbra was ribbing ya brother, its not in your nature to waste time. Besides some of the Dank you grow probably would have me weak weak in the knees.


----------



## Kraven

I updated my grow thread today, not to brag but this grow is going well despite some issues with a finicky plant.


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Giggy--Dog -Nes --Even Hippie - storms coming !---Ya'll button up for this storm it ain't playing !--Would been nice to hear from Weed Hopper today !--The still getting tornados!--


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Keef ....looking at weather next.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes -U want to grow in the bathtub ? --Buy a shower curtain rod and place it in the middle to hang a light !--A timer and a little fan and U got a grow room !



Thank You, Keef.  I have all that stuff.  May I ask what kind of lighting do I uses?


----------



## Keef

Nes depends on what U can spend !-- We'll have to ask the brain trust !-- I started with 4 ft shop light fixtures with 4ft florescent grow lights !- What's  good light to start with !


----------



## Rosebud

keef, i talked to my buddy in Canada and he doesn't think you should go with that dude..rips off people and spreads spider mites.  Big bucks for not so good seed...  Just an fyi.

Hi mr cane.. the tacos were divine.

Hi Kraven.


----------



## Keef

Rosebud I wish there was another place to get tetraploid seed !-- Depends on the cost but I'll probably have  to get a pack anyway ! - Maybe I'll get lucky ! -


----------



## mrcane

Evening All....Roasted Butternut Squash Soup... Yum....was great
   Rose sorry that the Hawks lost, I'm sure that you had a blast anyway.. I don't follow football, but being raised in Boston area,what can I say
   Keef, be careful out there on the streets....
 What is the whole south getting hammered with weather?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 44 and wind gust mid 40 mph !-- Had to go check D.D.'s tires she works 7a-7p--today and tomorrow! -- Since D.D. started orientation we not using as much weed !--Might finally  get over the hump and become weed Independ! -- Gonna buy a pack of seed from that man anyway !-- Best better be what he say!-- I done worked  too long chasing  tetra seed !-- I would be very angry ! --but if it is then I may say bad things about the seed anyway !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, storms a coming. 70º humid thunder storms and tornado watches and warnings in mississippi and they should start here at 0700 hours this morning. anybody heard from hopper, lots of bad weather in his area.


----------



## Keef

Whether this Canadian thing works out or not I still got a pack of G.G.#4 ordered !--Then I'm finished until next year !-- Between The T.E. and G.G.#4  I'll have something that will rock your world !-- That T.E. is fierce ! Can't wait to see what breeding Trips to the T.E. !-- Brown seed got them watermelon stripes !-- Keeping my boy Trips until I see if he throws any three leaf babies !---


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Evening All....Roasted Butternut Squash Soup... Yum....was great
> Rose sorry that the Hawks lost, I'm sure that you had a blast anyway.. I don't follow football, but being raised in Boston area,what can I say
> Keef, be careful out there on the streets....
> What is the whole south getting hammered with weather?


cane in a word yes.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Whether this Canadian thing works out or not I still got a pack of G.G.#4 ordered !--Then I'm finished until next year !-- Between The T.E. and G.G.#4  I'll have something that will rock your world !-- That T.E. is fierce ! Can't wait to see what breeding Trips to the T.E. !-- Brown seed got them watermelon stripes !-- Keeping my boy Trips until I see if he throws any three leaf babies !---


keef my pink lady was a trips but the only babies from her had five, but i've only popped 2 beans from her so far. i may have to pull some out as the only ones that seem to be doing anything in my box right now is the 2 northern lights. all the others have stopped showing growth. i'll wait a few days before i cull anything. even the tranquil widows got 1" to 1 1/2" tall and stopped.


----------



## bozzo420

I learned my lesson 2 years ago. Bought clones from 2 different places. got mites from one and mold from another one.   spoiled the whole summer. know who you get them clones from.   good morning OFC  for sure not in the mail.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I was asking about Hopper yesterday  !-- They had about 20 tornadoes  in the Dallas area tore it up !--Stuff is coming your way and is bad !-- We didn't get that much rain but still have a hard  north wind !  My face be messed up !-- Feel like a cyclops! - Taking some caps!


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo ! I'm getting seed instead of clones !--The guy with those tetra seed doesn't have the best reputation !--We'll see !--Sometimes  things like this are a smoke screen ! Hey Giggy --I wasn't talking about how many fingers were on the leaf --Trips came out the ground  making three leaves at a time instead of two ! Hippie posted a pic of it for me !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, giggy, bozzo Keef, all ya'all.
Is it snowing in Texas? Is that like hell freezing over?  Keef, take care of yourself.  I think you have been warned about the canadian dude, don't do it. 

We have snow on the ground. It is pretty but i hope it leaves soon.

Cane, the taco bar was better than that game.. the hawks were not in it... we need marshawn back stat.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy, Keef & all the rest of the O.F.C... Time for a little Bake..
  No snow here. But I can see it in the mountains behind the house, where it belongs.


----------



## Kraven

Keef I second Roses caution, I have a strong feeling this is not going to end well for you. With that being said, Ugly weather here today and gonna get uglier tomorrow. Giggy trying to get to the PO today or tomorrow, they are already packed and addressed just need to ship. WH worries me, hope he's is ok. You too giggy we all fixing to get what came through Texas and Mississippi yesterday....


----------



## Kraven

Got my coffee got my bowl...well for this round (discloses he might have a head start)


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning guys. We are fine Keef.Lost power for along time due to those freaking Tornadoes. They came way to close for comfort.We were all in the bathroom covered and ready. Garland and Rowlett was not so lucky. Very sad the lose of life and property. Especially with this cold weather coming in.


----------



## mrcane

Hey W.H. Glad to see Ya around, those twisters ,something no one needs to experience..


----------



## ness

Good Morning Keef, giggy, cane, bozzo, Rosebud, Hopper and everyone.  The weather has not got here yet.  Tomorrow 80% chance of rain.  It is a coming.  Got my :spit: and a :bong2:, it wake and bake time.  Rosebud, I'm happy you had a good time, I'm going to start a grow, we'll see what happens.  Everyone have a Hi day.


----------



## ness

Keef, i have 6 Black Berry, 2 Auto Lemon Haze which I will not grow.  And, a few unknowns.  Got to thinking and I do not have ice seeds.  Do, you think a 4ft light would handle two plants.  Keef just going to ask you one more ?  Well, maybe in the future more ?.  Thank You.  Well, I got Fox Farm Liquid Plant Food Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7, Tiger Bloom Extra Strength 2-8-4 and Fox Farm Grow Big Liquid Plant Food 6-4-4, what do you think of these Plant Foods.  Do you think, I should get another kind? :48:


----------



## Keef

Had a nap!--Sun's out !- Glad Hopper is O.K. !--We just got wind --It seems to start at the coast and stronger the further inland !--I will take the advice of the O.F.C.  and pass on those seed Canadian seed!- but if he's running a scam --Someone needs to stop him!


----------



## Keef

Nes those grow tubes aren't the best but U can always add more fixtures!--I don't know so much about dirt pharming I'm a water pharmer!-- U should be able to grow quite a few if U flip them to bloom while they still small maybe a foot tall--Might be able to run 6 or more !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Late start. My son told me had to go into work early today at 4:30am, so I drove him to work and went back to bed. Just getting up now, because he called me about something a couple of minutes ago. My day is shot already. Not motivated to do much.


----------



## Keef

Just sent a P.M. cancelling the Canadian  seed order!--I'm brain damaged and seems like everytime I get hard headed and insist when others warned me I end up in trouble !--As tempting as it was I'm gonna listen to U guys !-- I still come out on top I get a pack of G.G.#4 seed from Elev8 seed!-- Then I'm done till next year !--  Sort out what I got !--  Might Keep me a male G.G.#4  for a stud ! --Nes I use the same amount  of space U have and I got 3 boxes with 35 grow spots !--I don't always use them all when they small they take up less room !-- I move a bunch of plants around 8 inches tall over to the walk in  closet I use for bloom !  Then the some cuts to fill the empty holes in veg. Bugs got me twice this summer but we just about back !


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Not motivated to do much.


Me too, so I'm not. Retirement is grand!


----------



## Keef

Lazy bunch of old farts !--I been out plowing up the back 40 getting ready to move another crop to bloom !-- Ran my RO water yesterday !--Forgot it was on and when I remembered it was running I shut it off just in time !--Another 5 minutes and it would have overflowed !-- Got plenty RO water !-- Umbra I'm excited about the seed from crossing Trips on the T.E. !-- Trips son may end up replacing him ! -- Hey I need a judgement call from the O.F.C. ---D.D. say no dirt in her grow room !--So I helped her start that dirt grow !--Was that wrong of me !--Worked out well too be transplanting  them later this week !--Got 6 Papaya --5 Bubblicious --5 Aurora  Indica  -- 4 of that Pure Power Plant --post to be piney!


----------



## Keef

Hey I told D.D. last night that if I died before her that I had a special musical request !--Told her that I wanted them to play that ice cream truck music !


----------



## giggy

good afternoon yall. 

krav that sounds good bro.

hopper good to see you. yes it is sad and at this time of the year.

keef i think she did come up like that and stayed singles till she was about 8" tall then put on three leaf clusters from there.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Giggy I have heard that it's not that uncommon! -- I just like the idea of one third more bud sites !-- I learned my lesson about killing all males !--I think I be keeping one in veg. from now on !  Who know when I might need a mess of seed for a science experiment? --


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, the guy I installed an RO unit for had his go into a 55 gallon drum. I put a small version of a toilet tank float valve in it. When it was close to the top, it would shut off automatically. Saves mopping.


----------



## umbra

Keef I am glad about you cancelling your order. From just a logical point of view, if he had anything worth using, #1 every breeder would be doing it and using his beans, #2 he would be out of stock because every body would want his genetics. There would be talk about this every where on the canna sites and it would be in the various Cup events, and it is not. Big giant red flag imo. It's the kind of thing that looks good on paper, but does live up to expectations. Case in point, MeanGene won the Emerald Cup last year and this year. He is a very good breeder, no tetras though. There was a live discussion at last years cup that I posted with DJ Short, subcool, Mz Jill, and MeanGene about the future of cannabis and genetics. Not 1 mention of tetras. These guys are not just pollen chuckers, either. Again, I think the way forward is to find the strongest weed that YOU like and breed it to something else you like and grow it out.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I understand what your saying --However --Of course there would be no talk of tetras --G.M. weed is banned from cup competition !--Has there ever been a cup winner that could beat U.B.C. Chemo ? -- When it comes to breeding weed --There's  two paths U can take  --U can run with the pack or U can take your own path !-- I'm don't even want to compete with other breeders in what they excel  at !-- I'll take my own path !-- I don't want to produce a commercial variety !--I just need that one Frankenplant! -- Could care less about creating a variety  for cup competition! --They the ones that branded me an Outlaw --Might as well be good at it ! -- Just so U guys know --I ain't finished with this just yet !


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna be making CO2 shatter out of what I grow !--I have what I need to pay the bills The T.E. alone could do that !--But --Since that will make me a tricome  farmer !-- More potent --Worth more !--U know at the greyhound  races --I know I can't outrun the pack so I jump the fence and cut across !--I can't win the race but I got a better chance of catching that rabbit than anyone else !  What's playing fair got to do with winning !-- I 'm pretty sure they gonna price me out of being legal producer so I go after the high end illegal THC e-cig juice market ! ---Should anyone run across a U.B.C. Chemo cut -I be wanting one !


----------



## Keef

Hippie I can't do that with my RO system yet but I know what U talking about --We used it to keep water troughs full for the animals with a toilet float system -- U know they got a G.M. fungus in Germany that is engineered to produce THC ! ---Who knows I might end up growing the THC for my e-cig juice in a vat !-- If tetras bothered U this could get me hung !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'm gonna be making CO2 shatter out of what I grow !--I have what I need to pay the bills The T.E. alone could do that !--But --Since that will make me a tricome farmer !-- More potent --Worth more !--U know at the greyhound races --I know I can't outrun the pack so I jump the fence and cut across !--I can't win the race but I got a better chance of catching that rabbit than anyone else ! What's playing fair got to do with winning !-- I 'm pretty sure they gonna price me out of being legal producer so I go after the high end illegal THC e-cig juice market ! ---Should anyone run across a U.B.C. Chemo cut -I be wanting one !


 Then why not breed genetics that were bred for oil extraction?


----------



## Keef

O.K. Umbra which varieties would be best ? - --I don't know these things Cuz !-- Rosebud and her mixing varieties  in a pipe gave me the idea of mixing oils for desired effect !--


----------



## Keef

I gots lots of questions! --When extracting oil when the potency goes up do U get more oil or higher quality oil ? The answer to questions like  this could save me lots of work !


----------



## umbra

maybe errl delight



STICKY ICKY (Cali Clone Only) x WCD 710



Sticky Icky is a S! pheno of Original Diesel that closest resembled the mom with better density and resin production. It's barely making the rounds but it us THE 710 plant.
Chem 91, or chem d, maybe chem 4


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- How U think GG#4 or the T.E. would work on extraction ?


----------



## Keef

But what about the question of more oil or higher quality oil ?


----------



## Keef

The border is right over there !--It should be obvious why I ask that question !--If I'm gonna invest In a CO2 extraction machine I plan on working that machine !  The masses gonna want some e-cig juice too !


----------



## ness

OFC,  Just sitting here getting :stoned: and listen to my :cop: scanner.  Next town over is allot of action.  The :cop: have almost gotten to close to my house.  Besides, I have all way wanted a police scanner.  How, the weather doing?  Peaceful here.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> But what about the question of more oil or higher quality oil ?


 higher quality not more oil


----------



## umbra

the truth is you get some of both when compared to brickweed


----------



## ness

Keef you out there?  How the weather there?


----------



## ness

Evening unbra


----------



## Keef

Umbra it's  just something I'm considering !-- I would rather just process what I grow but I may have to create a market for e-cig liquid before I introduce a premium product at  premium price !-- I try to keep my options open because when prohibition  ends it's  gonna be like the wild west down here!-- Yet I feel no matter what the rules are the market for shatter gonna be off the hook-- Hey Nes !--


----------



## Keef

Sorry Nes did 't see your post !--We good --sunny wind has eased low around 40 tonight !-


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Thanks Umbra !-- How U think GG#4 or the T.E. would work on extraction ?


 YES!! TE = chem 91( va skunk cut) x '88 G13/hp.  va skunk is the online name for 1 of the original owners of Chemdog. His cut is the grail cut. LOL
'88 G13/HP is legendary as a knock down, down for the count, indica. HA,HA and GG#4 tested at 27% THC. I don't know how you could go wrong.


----------



## Keef

Grail cut ? -- Is it a sign ?-- So with GG#4 and the T.E. I should be able to get high quality oil ? I do love my T.E.!--  Looking forward to that GG#4 !


----------



## Keef

Black Gold --Texas Tea !--Gonna give that a whole nother  meaning !


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Complements on your BPU-X-BLUEBERRY BLAST -- She works well for what I do !--


----------



## umbra

:48:Good, I'm glad it works for you.


----------



## ness

nes said:


> Keef, i have 6 Black Berry, 2 Auto Lemon Haze which I will not grow.  And, a few unknowns.  Got to thinking and I do not have ice seeds.  Do, you think a 4ft light would handle two plants.  Keef just going to ask you one more ?  Well, maybe in the future more ?.  Thank You.  Well, I got Fox Farm Liquid Plant Food Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7, Tiger Bloom Extra Strength 2-8-4 and Fox Farm Grow Big Liquid Plant Food 6-4-4, what do you think of these Plant Foods.  Do you think, I should get another kind? :48:



Keef do you think I should double the dose on the plant food?


----------



## Keef

Nes -I use a nutrient concentrate in water and a pump sprays it on the roots !--I don't know so much about fertilizer and dirt stuff!


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes -I use a nutrient concentrate in water and a pump sprays it on the roots !--I don't know so much about fertilizer and dirt stuff!



Thank You Keef, light are out for me, Good Night:tokie:


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> YES!! TE = chem 91( va skunk cut) x '88 G13/hp.  va skunk is the online name for 1 of the original owners of Chemdog. His cut is the grail cut. LOL
> '88 G13/HP is legendary as a knock down, down for the count, indica. HA,HA and GG#4 tested at 27% THC. I don't know how you could go wrong.



I have all that backed up, except the Chem 91 Grail Cut, in beans in the frig.....a little birdy told me Mr.Soul is working his C99 again so there should be new things in the works for Bros. Grimm in the next year. I'm saving about 15 beans to get a breeding male out of the NDN 88G13 H/P....that's where the fire is, I have just not settled on another IBL stain to start fooling around with....sure have given some thoughts to a Barneys Farm Nightshade x NDN 88G13 H/P. I wouldn't mind working that cross for a bit.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Cold this morning! --44/56 today !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, 47º this morn.

fog the c99 went badly.

i think i may have a problem in my box. the soil i used is the same stuff i have used for years but my babies are not doing well. they put on their first set of leaves then stopped. so i guess i'll be going to b'ham for some happy frog. the soil i have been using was nk the they changed the name to morse ferry, it is from plantation products the same folks that make the jiffy pucks. i have used the same soil for the last 7 years with no problems and it looks to be the last time. something i did this time was to leave the lights on, instead of 18/6 but that shouldn't matter. i got last seasons outdoor soil for recycle but i don't believe i need it indoors as i know it would more then likely have bugs in it.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Keef, wet and cool....80% chance of storms today the the cold air will settle in over the latter part of the week.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC and Giggy, I'm off to the post in about 20 mins, lemme know when they land.


----------



## Kraven

Giggy , I ran a few veg's 24/0 and all it did was muck up my plants too, and cost money....never again.....18/6 veg and 12/12 flower no more wonky schedules for me either.


----------



## Keef

Where the O.F.C. ? -- So I pretty much got good plants for extraction !--I wanted  to breed some tetras and the world conspired against me !--Nothing worthwhile is easy !--I know what I'll have to do !-- Hopefully I'll only have to do it once !-- I can find or breed me a killer oil producer --I can grow whatever D.D. wants !-- And run my little science project too!-- I still got a fair to middling chance of pulling it off !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Kraven what up ? Didn 't see U guys !-- I started D.D. babies  under 24/7 --They look good but I'm putting them back on 18/6 !-- Did U cook that dirt Giggy ? -- Too hot --too long and it makes poison dirt !!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Nes, I think you have plenty of nutes, what kind of soil are you in? Don't be in a hurry to feed the plants as babies..

Got up made some keif tincture for my s-i-l. Did a dry sift and added everclear and some grated cinnamon and a bit of honey. It might be the best tasting to date. I spoke with the chef of the magical butter and he told me to do this. He was an awesome guy.

Kraven i veg 24/7 under led and have for years and am very happy with it. Interesting that you are not happy with it.

My kids are still here, leaving today.. I will be glad to have quiet again.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose --They look fine and are growing well maybe I'll leave them alone !-- 

If I take Umbra's CWO and do a seed grow --Do the voodoo on those seed-- I go straight to 8n !--Breed it back to the original 4n to produce that 6n male I wanted in the first place !-- -- U see I have this problem !-- An example may explain it best !--When I was in helicopter pilot school in Fort Rucker Ala. back in the day --They told us the TH-55 trainer we were flying would not hover at 1,000 feet !--I came back and said  --We'll it did for me !


----------



## Keef

I think maybe I start from scratch !-- Follow my dream instead of having to adapt to what's  available !--Just a project --doesn't have to happen !-- I could do just fine without it !-- I don't thinkDr. David  Suzuki made U.B.C. Chemo --But I know who ever made it ain't got nothing on me !-- It can be done !--It has been done --So move over and let's  see if Keef can do it ! ---If U can't tell --I'm pretty high !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Low 30s here Burrr....How bout a morning Puff....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Giggy , I ran a few veg's 24/0 and all it did was muck up my plants too, and cost money....never again.....18/6 veg and 12/12 flower no more wonky schedules for me either.



So is there any advantage of running the lights in Veg 24/0? ,or are we just wasting  six Hrs. of power??... That 600 mh for 24 seems like a lot light...
   I see T5s in my future....


----------



## Keef

That's funny Cane --it's a debate that goes on !-- 18/6 works ! --So does 24/7 !-- --Gonna be overcast today with another front and rain on the way !-- I'm running those babies at 24/7 because I was too lazy to go get a timer !-- LEDs  don't use that much power !


----------



## giggy

no keef straight out of the bag, if i had used last seasons soil i would have baked it. i'm gonna set the timer tonight and see what happens. 

krav will do.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Kraven i veg 24/7 under led and have for years and am very happy with it. Interesting that you are not happy with it.




I know they are high energy plants but I did a side by side and saw no difference in plant maturity and in some cases my plants did not respond well, I'm a firm believer in the krebs cycle and I feel like I get a better quality plant with less health issues under 18/6, which more resembles their natural habitat. I'm glad you found a method that works for you and your pleased with...I veg under a 400w MH so maybe if I was vegging with T5's or LED that might be different....I do not have experience with T5's or LED. 

Here are the results I'm getting......debate is over for me.


----------



## Kraven

So.... nobody get excited please, I deleted my grow thread today. I figured since I get very little traffic it is not really beneficial to the community, and I spend the majority of time here in the OFC. I simply saw no need to host a grow thread anymore. From time to time I may drop a pic in the OFC, but my grows are consistent, I seem to be just posting nearly the same pic's just different strains over and over. I have in no way backed out of this site just freeing up time to spend elsewhere, hope to visit more threads here at MP.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven We will miss your thread for sure, hopefully you have more time & keep sharing your beautiful work and your wealth of knowledge!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven that is the beauty, you can do what ever you want.

I think the led vs t5's and MH  may be the answer to your vegging and my vegging. I like the T5 and get much closer nodes with 24 hour, less stretching.  You know what works for you...boy do we  all...such beauty you produce. 

My son and daughter are out to breakfast then she and her husband are headed home. It has been a nice holiday.

Mr cane, stay warm over there.. burr. 
Keef, good decision about the canadian thing.. I am glad you didn't get ripped off and Umbra had some very good points about all that.. 

Good morning hippie, 420, you still wearing that sweater?


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> I have all that backed up, except the Chem 91 Grail Cut, in beans in the frig.....a little birdy told me Mr.Soul is working his C99 again so there should be new things in the works for Bros. Grimm in the next year. I'm saving about 15 beans to get a breeding male out of the NDN 88G13 H/P....that's where the fire is, I have just not settled on another IBL stain to start fooling around with....sure have given some thoughts to a Barneys Farm Nightshade x NDN 88G13 H/P. I wouldn't mind working that cross for a bit.


 Yes I have heard Mr. Soul is back doing his thing. I still have some C99, A11, and rosetta stone beans from him.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Nes, I think you have plenty of nutes, what kind of soil are you in? Don't be in a hurry to feed the plants as babies..
> 
> Got up made some keif tincture for my s-i-l. Did a dry sift and added everclear and some grated cinnamon and a bit of honey. It might be the best tasting to date. I spoke with the chef of the magical butter and he told me to do this. He was an awesome guy.
> 
> Kraven i veg 24/7 under led and have for years and am very happy with it. Interesting that you are not happy with it.
> 
> My kids are still here, leaving today.. I will be glad to have quiet again.


 I have been reading that cannabis likes darkness and that the plants process plant hormones at night, just like people process serotonin and other neuro chemical transmitters. I find that the plants handle stress better.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> So.... nobody get excited please, I deleted my grow thread today. I figured since I get very little traffic it is not really beneficial to the community, and I spend the majority of time here in the OFC. I simply saw no need to host a grow thread anymore. From time to time I may drop a pic in the OFC, but my grows are consistent, I seem to be just posting nearly the same pic's just different strains over and over. I have in no way backed out of this site just freeing up time to spend elsewhere, hope to visit more threads here at MP.


 I didn't delete mine but, I don't update it either. I just post here instead.


----------



## umbra

Oh by the way...Good Morning OFC. It was so cold this morning that the hose I use to fill water container was frozen solid. There is a small pool of water on top of the pool cover and it is all frozen. My understanding is that it never freezes in this part of Cali, lol. Hello global warming and climate change or just blame it on El Nino. Colder than a witch's mammary glands, lol. Or a well digger's glutes.


----------



## mrcane

Rose we are looking at a week or more of clear & cold..Bring on the sun, those new panels will suck it up and turn it into weed


----------



## Keef

In the low 50s here and my face says rain coming !-- Kraven I saw no difference when I did 24/7 either !-- Had a nap !--Got to check pH!--Can't believe it's  freezing out there !--Watching local weather last night they said--The average first freeze is Jan -3---Average last freeze is February 3 !--That's  on the mainland we're always a few degrees warmer!


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Colder than a witch's mammary glands, lol. Or a well digger's glutes.


 ....or an ex-wife's heart.

Rose, I decided to wash that sweater in hot water and send it to ya. Never know when another photo op is going to present it's self.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippie !--Why on the weather maps do they always have ya'll in pink and blue ?  Kraven we love your pics please post them here !---I'm sorry I didn't make it to your journal more often !--  I'm always jealous! -- Bout time Umbra post a few too !-- I wish I had a good camera and could post pics but it's  not the end of the world !-- I'm still bummed out !--If Texas had rolled over in anyway this spring when congress voted --$10,000 of that money for our refinance was ear marked for a fine grow room !-- No need now !--Got to wait for national prohibition to end !-- Governor said not on his watch !-- Sure they passed a mmj law --If a Doctor prescribes it !--Against the law for a Doctor to prescribe it !


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning ofc got.hit with 11.7 inches of snow last night 30 mph winds four hours of digging out.Little tired now.Wife got stuck on way home from work walked half mile to my mom's dug herself out this morning felt bad couldn't help 25 miles from home I would of never made it there to help


----------



## Keef

Mossy be careful out there !--People around here can't even drive on a wet road !-- It's  gonna freeze down south of Dallas !-- Start off tomorrow  with the regional bumper car rally !--


----------



## ness

OFC, overcast and about 75% out.  Time for wake and bake for me, ya It is late.  But, I'll be working on a buzz.  

Rosebud, I have Pennington Professional dirt, Perlite, and going to order some worm casting. Along with a new lighting system.  Got to look up the type of light. I will get back to you on that.  Rose what do you thing about worm casting?  

I have Fox Farm Liquid Plant food, Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7. Tiger Bloom Extra Strength 2-8-4 and FoxFarm Grow Big Liguid Plant Food 6-4-4.  Rose, do you think I should double the doses of my plant food?  I got to work with what I got.  No money.


----------



## ness

Rose, i looked up my lighting system and it is going to be a Emperor of Gadgets LED Grow Light for speed up Plant Grow with super Harvest, Colors (NASA Red and Blue)  What do you think?  I want to give it a try.  Is there any thing you can think of that will help my grow?  Thank You, Rose  Now, how, about a toke :48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !--U need to go to Rose's grow journal --I started these seed following here guide because I don't know about dirt stuff !-- I just don't know how to start seed in aero!-- Strain selection is important too!-- I had no idea how hard this sativa dominate  Widow was to grow !-- She stretches so much the first couple weeks of bloom !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Nes, I looked up your dirt and sorry to say it has "wetting agents" that is not good for pot. Marijuana needs a wet dry cycle and those wetting agents don't allow that to happen. It will not work.  Can you get a small bag of fox farm ocean forest or fox farm happy frog?  Worm castings are wonderful. love them, even have my own worm bins.

Mossy, yikes, you guys be careful out there. That is cold and drifts are happening I bet.. You know what to do.. keep blankets in the car, water etc...


----------



## Keef

Wanna get high ?


----------



## Hippie420

Hey Keef! Do your hydro plants ever get a dry cycle?

Just got back from the friendly Ford dealer after dropping a nickel shy of eighty bucks to have my new keys coded. Got to say the bus was a hit with the service crew.

The tech kid says, "Man, that's the ultimate concert bus". He drives it into the service area. I see one tech walking over to it. Pretty soon, the whole service department is over there. I start sweating bullets thinking the keys I bought off of ebay aren't going to code. Pretty soon, I see one of the techs waving me over.

They just wanted to know how to work the light show! Everybody loved it. Kinda made me proud. At least the fruits of my entire summer were appreciated.


----------



## Keef

Hippie what's  up ? --My roots are hanging in the box and the pump comes and sprays them for 15 minutes  then off for 15 minutes! --So maybe ?-- The leaves need CO2 the roots need O2 !-- That aquarium  bubbler I use isn't so much for producing dissolved O2 in the water as for air exchange inside the box!--  Roots dry out they die --in aero !


----------



## Keef

A bag of Happy Frog dirt showed up today !--Is that the kinda dirt ya'll use to grow that marijuana stuff ?  Yesterday  that UPS man brought me a gallon of Cal/Mag concentrate! -- Amazon prime be thy name !


----------



## mrcane

Good Afternoon all, What up? Ran to town with the wife,stopped in at Jose's for some hot Mexican, I love that hot stuff but bring me a towel please!!  Now time for a good smoke... What Cha Say???    :48:

     Hippie Good going on the bus bro...Sounds liked you kicked a$$.....


----------



## umbra

I say, smoke em if ya got em


----------



## Keef

Cane --Mexican food way up there ? --I'm toasted but I'll take another hit or two !--Hippy anyway we cod see that van ? --lit up ?- Cane what's  your old free state self smoking tonight ?


----------



## mrcane

Oh Ya Keef we have lots of Latinos around here,Out this way they are either picking mushrooms or planting trees...Now Rose Know's Mexican Food over there where she be from...Real Mexican...
 Rose so glad you got to have a great holiday with the kids, in spite of the weather..

        Oh Ya we be smokin on some Blueberry Haze this fine evening....Another:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Yep. When I get the poster frames done, I'll try posting a video on youtube and copy the link.


----------



## mrcane

I hear the wife calling from the garage,she gittin ready for 4:20...Got a nice propane heater I'll fire up..helps keep the girls warm also...


----------



## Keef

Cool Hippie U gonna do a Cameo ?-- I got find a timer --I got a couple spares somewhere I sent D.D. a text thing her I was gonna transplant her babies !--She said  bad words that meant NO !-- She can't help it she a pot farmer now !----Cane --What kind of mushrooms they picking up there ?-- Down here that kind of stuff is illegal too!-- Must be a great place ya'll live !--Shows U how much I know all I thought ya'll had was big a$$ trees and rain !


----------



## umbra

We have Mexican down here for sure. Taco trucks! NCH called ahead because the lines are so long. He said he has been going to this particular Taco truck since he was 13.


----------



## Rosebud

We live in little mexico around here.  Love the taco place so much they are like family. We do have the real thing...West Virginia, no mexican food anywhere..  We have it on every corner and it is good and real.. Taco trucks.

Umbra I will join you. Smoking some papaya at the moment.

Cane, sounds cozy in your garage.

Hippie, i thought the same thing when i typed that about the wet dry cycle.  hydro.  Can't wait to see the van, you should be very proud of that beauty.  Your worked your back off if i remember right. All summer. awesome.

Hey Nes!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose --What about DWC ? -- I think it's all about the roots being able to get O2!-- I can't help tinker with stuff I've cloned Rosemary ,Basil and other herbs in my boxes!-- aero would make an excellent  herb garden !-- Rose we got 6 out of 6  papaya going into 4 inch pots of Frog dirt tommorrow! -- Hey Rose --D.D. has a pork roast in the freezer for tamales-- I been putting it off --that's an all day job! --If U start the meat the night before!-- U would think we would have great Mexican food but most of the restaurants serve the same tired imitation Anglo versions !


----------



## Hippie420

I think I'm comparing apples and oranges, Rose. I know for a fact you can kill a plant in dirt by over-watering it. Hydro? It better be wet or it's dead.

Nes, I don't think I'd double up on the nutes. You can kill a plant quickly that way. Once it's in the dirt, you're pretty much stuck. Once the plant gets up and growing, it'll tell you when it wants more.


----------



## Rosebud

I think your right Keef, all about the o2 .. 

So my daughter was with me and we were looking for something like a silk screen to shake kief... we found ourselves in a scary looking head shop. I said, you are coming in with me... so she said the big dudes looked at us like we were narcs and I said hi,, they acted like we must be in the wrong place. So i told him i was looking for silk screen and he said oh yeah, what for?  I said kief. Then we started talking and he was very nice.. Daughter says they will be talking about us all day.. Geez, just cause your old doesn't mean you don' t make hash.... Stereotyping of ole geezers.

Absolutely hippie, need air to roots, and too much water in dirt suffocates them. Over water=dead, I agree.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I don't think it's  apples  and oranges --Over watering in dirt the plant depletes the O2 supply around the roots and they get root rot !--In hydro,  aero and DWC oygenated water flows over the roots bring in new O2!--Over water in dirt U got a plant in a stagnant mud hole !-


----------



## mrcane

Smart pots on my list for tomorrow, on the way too morning workout..
Keef, Your playing in dirt now as GW13 told me, Perlite is your friend... I won't forget it..


----------



## Rosebud

Love me some smart pots. all the roots are feeder roots no circling.  awesome. I have used them for 5 years and will never look back to plastic.


----------



## mrcane

Rose what size's you think is good for the Papaya??....


----------



## Keef

Cane --Like I told D.D. --Anything goes wrong --your fault, my fault , nobody's fault --I wash the roots off and stick them in aero !-- Everything works fine I take the top for a clone later !-- I'd like to be comfortable with the different  ways of growing !--


----------



## ness

Hey, Rosebud, I just order 24 qt. of Fox Farm Ocean Forest.  Should of waited until next month, cuz I will have more money.  Thank You, for looking up my dirt.  I was wondering why my dirt never dried out on my last grow.  Rose, do, you water, water, feed that is what I was taught on youtubes.  You, got me craving taco.

Hippie thank you for the tip.  No, doubling my nutes (that does mean plant food, sorry all new here.  Three grow and I still ait got it right.  Keep on trucking, though.


----------



## Kraven

Whew good read. Rose ty for the compliments. Umbra, spot on. Cool, I am just not old enough to have been alive when the real movement was going on between the Dutch and the US genetics. I would sit for hours and listen to the o'l hippy tell tales, it helps we kept a "J" going at most times. All I know are the names and the old legends, you my friend got to live it. When i picture you Umbra this is what I see :48:


----------



## ness

Rose want about the cookies?  Did, you eat a whole one yet?  I tried brownies and they keep me awake for hours.  I miss my ind.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, For indoor you can maybe do a 5 gallon if you veg a while, if your in a hurry than 3 gallons. 

Nes, since you got ffof you will NOT need to feed for 5 weeks. That is a great organic soil that has  nutes (nutirents, you are getting the hang of all this slang nes). So no food for 5 weeks unless they look yellow then i would just add your worm castings as a top dress. meaning just spread a layer on top at about 4 weeks, that will give them the N (nitrogen) needed to last the grow.  So i feed very little. If i am using my own made soil i just use worm ****, bat **** and EM1s that is it.  the bat **** is later for flowering. Add that about week 5 of veg if you veg that long.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, I just ate a half of one as you typed that. to be cont.......I will let you know. This is only my second one after the first little bit.  They taste so good, he made them with bho i guess. man, then he used almond flower..oatmeal cookies yum.  I wish i could be comfortable with bho as it makes great candy etc.

Hugs Kraven.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is what i think Hippie looks likeView attachment old hippie.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Does Umbra have hair? I didn't think so in my mind.. Weird how we get a picture of each other in our mind.


----------



## Keef

Rose U close on the Hippie except he's old !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I shave my head and have for along time.


----------



## mrcane

Right now the hair well past the shoulders....Had a buzz for work, for to long..
    Rose ,,,Kraven, Good job,, I see them in both pics...


----------



## Rosebud

WH, I didn't know that! O h wow, that is amazing. I don't shave my head.

Rock on mr cane!~  I have shortish brown hair with a tiny amount of highlights.

LOL Keef.


----------



## Kraven

I shave my head also, but at this point it would not matter if I let it grow for a year it will just look like charlie browns hair....lol


I used to have long pretty hair before I joined the Marines, last time I saw my hair is when they cut 9" off the first day of boot camp, by the time I got out and tried to get it jump started again it was no use.....


----------



## Keef

I shave my head too Hopper !--


----------



## Rosebud

You do keef? I thought you had long blond hair...


----------



## mrcane

Another reason to grow it out,, seems like everyone has short hair,or no hair any more...
  I guess I was just tired of having to cut it... F****em
   Opp...Sorry Lady's....


----------



## Rosebud

Mr rb had no hair in the AF, then he grew it out...a huge fro... light brown in color.. Now it is gray and a baby fro.. well, part of a fro. lol

Cookie just kicked in...


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I shave my head too Hopper !--


 Yeah, and you lie like a rug, too!

Rose, If you add a foot to his beard and make all the hair gray, you'd be right. Don't forget the round John Lennon glasses.


----------



## Rosebud

You sound like the proper old hippie, hippie.  well done.


----------



## giggy

man what a day, didn't get off work till 8:00 tonight. then had to go get me some brick so i had something to smoke on for tomorrow. wife had a fatty rolled up so we toked it up on the way there.


----------



## mrcane

hippie420 said:


> yeah, and you lie like a rug, too!
> 
> Rose, if you add a foot to his beard and make all the hair gray, you'd be right. Don't forget the round john lennon glasses.



       .......cool.....

                                     :48:


----------



## Keef

O.K. I got a long grey pony tail !-


----------



## Kraven

I grew my beard out for 6 months and I really wish I could show it off....I'm a manly man fosure!!


----------



## Kraven

Now just rock my goatee' and shades....green polarized in my grand dads frames from 1956.


----------



## Kraven

Had the goatee' since leaving the Marines.....Rose the o'l hippy made cookies and i got some when i saw you sunday.


----------



## Rosebud

Sheesh, i can barely type. Kraven, i know you are a cutey pie.. It is just  a cross you have to bare, bear,  oh dear see. Did you get the same cookies as me??? oh dear... did i say that?


----------



## Rosebud

I think i better stumble to bed now.. peace out dudes and nes.

giggy glad you got some pot even if it isn't as good as yours.


----------



## Keef

Some is better than none !-- I'm out too !-


----------



## giggy

talking about looks i guess i look like a long haired biker, dad called me Jesus but mom called me charley (manson) i do have a ponytail to the bottom of my shoulder blades.

yes rose brick is better then nothing.

that's right keef.


----------



## giggy

good night folks we'll try it again tomorrow. Same Bat-time! Same Bat-channel!


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like all the old farts are heading for the fart sack!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--It's that time !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Looks like I'm the early bird, Oh well, Guess I'll smoke this joint alone...:joint4:

   Ah Ha  There's my buddy morning Keef     :48:


----------



## Keef

Oh Dark Thirty Cane! -- 53 and raining --Took some caps !--pipe and coffee - working on a buzz here !


----------



## mrcane

32 Clear & frosty,, just fired up little make up heat for the garage...Glad I found that heater, nice place to hang.. .Been slacking on my workout, 'Gotta hit it today..


----------



## giggy

morning old farts having trouble getting in this morning. couldn't get in on the computer then did on my phone, i type a messang then i couldn't post it. one last try and i'm in on the computer. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey guys! Boy, I miss a couple of days & y'all write a novel! But, Keef keeps me updated when I don't have time to get on. Had to tell the mechanic to calm down, that I was just there for an oil change. Told him if I wanted to know about all the other stuff wrong with my car I woulda turned down my radio. Right, Umbra?


----------



## Keef

What Up Giggy ?-- Gonna play with the frog dirt !-- U sure this is how ya'll grow weed ?-- How can U look at the roots and make sure they healthy and happy ?-- So Umbra say the T.E. and GG#4 be great for oil extraction --So I guess together there should be something nice !--See that's  why I don't consider myself a breeder !---U take the best from one place and breed it to the best from another place --U ain't done nothing special !-- I will breed or make something special one day !-- For now I'm mostly just an Outlaw pot farmer !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Getting stabbed by D.D. happened in the way, way back when we first met !--Bout 6 months ago I stabbed that fridge to death !---U know I've had a full life !--I've lost a gun fight with an alligator  that wasn't even packing---I assassinated 2 smart phones that were possessed and I stabbed a fridge that mocked me to death and some other stuff !---Does that really make me crazy ?



Also, I have to use a MANUAL can opener, because Keef has destroyed every electric can opener I've had!  I finally quit buying them!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Hey I told D.D. last night that if I died before her that I had a special musical request !--Told her that I wanted them to play that ice cream truck music !


And, I want the "pop goes the weasel" song at my funeral!


----------



## Keef

Kraven --D.D. pointed out your post on page 782 about back breeding somehow I totally missed it !-- I do understand that process !--I just want to use that process when breeding tetras!-- They should show a wild diversity! -- I 'll need that diversity to find favorable traits to isolate thru back breeding !--  That is what I hope to do with Trips -Find a trifoliate offspring and breed it back to him then looking for the trait in off spring !--  Don't know where U got that info Kraven but that looks to be right out a Botany text book !--Absolutely spot on !--


----------



## mrcane

Time to go Play...:bolt:


----------



## DirtyDiana

giggy said:


> no keef straight out of the bag, if i had used last seasons soil i would have baked it. i'm gonna set the timer tonight and see what happens.
> 
> krav will do.



So, what temp & how long? Plus, how deep or how much do you do at a time? I filled a 9 x 13 baking pan & baked, but seeds wouldn't germ in the dirt; think it was toxic from improper cooking. Need help on this one.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys,

Mr cane, your papaya looks so much better. Good going.

Good morning Keef, giggy, DD, bozzo, Kraven.

DD, what are you cooking?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> O.K. I got a long grey pony tail !-



You were close Rose; it used to be light, golden brown.  Now it's a nice silver, gray. Wish he would keep it short, cause it really looks good on him, but not too short! He's just too lazy to keep it short, hates going to the barber! I've always had long, thick hair, reddish-brown or maybe light auburn. And, I kinda picture Umbra As "The Most Interesting Man in The World" too! Funny!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, am I supposed to be cooking at this time of day?


----------



## Rosebud

Not just no but hell no.. I thought you were cooking soil. 

So I got me a new cup warmer for christmas.. keeps my coffee warm here at the computer.. 

Don't mean to be a downer, but we lost our mom 9 years ago today. She was the nicest woman I ever knew. Liberal christian..wow... really liberal. All (2) my friends in high school that got preggers went to her first.. never any judgment. I miss her but she was 93 when she died so that was a long life.   Thanks for listening. I know i was really lucky to have the mom I did.


----------



## Keef

Got an e-mail from Yard Dog wondering  why the MP site was down !--I was not aware the site was down !--Told him It must be on his end !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, Keef I just copied and pasted from a site where people are a lot smarter than me, hope the information was useful, not that you didn't already know that, just trying to bring it to the top of your mind. Rose, the o'l hippy made ginger cookies from scratch last week, and when I went for the weekly safety meeting he sent me home with 3...he likes them a bunch too, and frankly I see now why he only gave me three, they are the best pot cookies I have ever tasted, you could not taste the weed but it hit your head like a brick from space, I'm shaking off the cobwebs this morning myself...last night was a magical carpet ride fosure. Umbra, yea ...he's gotta look like that!! Well last but not least here is the veg tent...which is quite full and busy and the flower tent at 44 days.


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> And, I want the "pop goes the weasel" song at my funeral!


 I'm thinking AC/DC's Highway to Hell for mine.

I remember my little grandmother's saying. "Lay me down in a sassafras coffin so I can go through hell a snappin' and a poppin'.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Got an e-mail from Yard Dog wondering why the MP site was down !--I was not aware the site was down !--Told him It must be on his end !--


 It was down for a little while for me yesterday, too.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> So, what temp & how long? Plus, how deep or how much do you do at a time? I filled a 9 x 13 baking pan & baked, but seeds wouldn't germ in the dirt; think it was toxic from improper cooking. Need help on this one.


dd if i remember right it was 200º till heated through. all you want to do is kill the bugs, i'll look into it again and i have never done it myself but a lot of folk on the site i came from did it. i'm just gonna get some happy frog brown bag and start over. my plants have done nothing for the last week, no taller no bigger. the worst part it was the last two tranquil widows too as well as the last of a few others.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.
Question,,,why arnt some of the great breeders and scientist doing this Tetras thingy if its such a great deal. Im confused. Subcool is a bad *** breeder,,,why has he not tried this. All these commercial growers with labs and such,,why arnt they trying this tetra thing I keep hearing about on all these post by Keef? Just curious because I see it mentioned everyday. Lol


----------



## Keef

I expect the traditionalist and experienced breeders to scoff at what I plan to do to weed !-- Kraven spoke of back breeding to stabilize a trait  like Blockhead BX3 !--  You'll eat those giant 8n strawberries or pig out on  seedless 3n watermelon but if anyone wants to see if there's something beyond natural 2n --The reaction is --You're  wasting your time !! --

-Once upon a time there was a King of Electricity named Edison !--He was the expert !--The Alpha and omega of power !  When one of his lowly immigrant workers suggested and alternative he ended up digging ditches !--When Tesla climbed out that ditch he changed the world !-- I just want to see what can be done with the plant !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Strawberries and weed are two different animals. And there are thousands of breeders and scientist working with weed,,,there were not thousands working with electricty at the time.
Not trying to give ya hard time Bro,,,im just curious.


----------



## Keef

Hopper they all breed for fame in the mighty cup competition! -- I could give a $hit about the cups !-- Once again ---Read about Dr.David Suzuki  and how he created U.B.C. Chemo !--  Ain't nothing at the cups can touch it !-- Someone has to break trail as point man !-- I always marched to my own beat anyway !-- I made some pretty extraordinary  claims! --That will require extraordinary proof !--I'm doing this for me not some commercial venture !-- I'm gonna need a few years !-Be a hell of a lot easier if prohibition  ends -  In the mean time I take advantage of the work of the traditionalist! -- I'm an outlaw --I breed the T.E. to that GG#4 if I want !--


----------



## Keef

Shoot Hopper if everybody thought it was a good idea I wouldn't be interested !-- True innovation  hardly ever comes from with the  system !-- Had an engineer tell me something could be done because he had been working on the problem for 2 years !-- Next morning when he showed up I fired up the machine and it did better than I said it would !--He turned his back and walked away with saying a word !-- I shaped steel to the will of my mind !--See what I can do with weed !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaa
Getter done.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Whew good read. Rose ty for the compliments. Umbra, spot on. Cool, I am just not old enough to have been alive when the real movement was going on between the Dutch and the US genetics. I would sit for hours and listen to the o'l hippy tell tales, it helps we kept a "J" going at most times. All I know are the names and the old legends, you my friend got to live it. When i picture you Umbra this is what I see :48:


 You guys are funny about how you see me, lol. Keef has a pix of me. People have been telling me I look like this movie star or another all my life. In the 80's, I was stopped in NYC on the street and asked for an autograph. I laughed and asked who they thought I was...Geraldo Riveria right? I have blonde hair, blue eyes, and fire red mustache...no way. In the 90's no one asked for an autograph, but I was at a party and a few people kept going on how much I looked like Tim Allen. It was to the point I had to leave the party. No facial hair these days. Although I have rocked a van dyke for a few years. There is a pix of me somewhere riding a motorcycle and the mustache was long enough that it was around my ears.


----------



## yarddog

Here I'm is.     Couldn't log on through my phone or computer.   Who knows??    Just more rain here.    Glad I don't live near the river!


----------



## ness

After noon OFC, 75 and the wind, thunder and rain is coming.  Got a pump all ready to use.  When it rains I get a pond in my beautiful woods.  Going out to the mail box to see if I got a movie from Netflixs.  Watching the Viking seasons #1, 2, and three.  1st one was fair, I would not order them again.  Now, the Man On Fire can watch over and over again.  Have a Hi day.  Lets pass:48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud, Thank You for the tips muchly appreciated.:tokie:


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I expect the traditionalist and experienced breeders to scoff at what I plan to do to weed !-- Kraven spoke of back breeding to stabilize a trait  like Blockhead BX3 !--  You'll eat those giant 8n strawberries or pig out on  seedless 3n watermelon but if anyone wants to see if there's something beyond natural 2n --The reaction is --You're  wasting your time !! --
> 
> -Once upon a time there was a King of Electricity named Edison !--He was the expert !--The Alpha and omega of power !  When one of his lowly immigrant workers suggested and alternative he ended up digging ditches !--When Tesla climbed out that ditch he changed the world !-- I just want to see what can be done with the plant !--


keef i was gonna say you need to look into tesla but i think you already know he was the king and edison didn't like it. don't get me wrong edison was a smart man but not all of that stuff was his ideas.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Here I'm is.     Couldn't log on through my phone or computer.   Who knows??    Just more rain here.    Glad I don't live near the river!


i had trouble getting on this morning too.


----------



## umbra

Edison was the 1st person to require you to sign over patents to his company as a part of your employment. Almost none of the inventions attributed to Edison were his work. GE still does this.


----------



## giggy

Nes do not worry cool air coming at you.

Had to post that from my phone as i lost the site again on my computer.


----------



## Hippie420

You disappointed me, Umbra. I was expecting you to say, "I don't always drink beer, but when I do....."


----------



## umbra

Lol


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !--Still raining !--Dog groomer showed up !-- He better hurry up or he'll be smelling burning weed !-- Ya'll don't let Umbra fool U --That's like his twin !--  Got the babies transplanted !--Didn't have enough room so some went straight to aero !---They'll be fine !-- Still haven't figured out how Tesla planned to transmit power through the air !--The man was way out there !--


----------



## Rosebud

Bill Cosby sure isn't cute any more..

Off to get my hair cut and color restored.  Nes you are most welcome, any time.

I want a picture of Umbra.

Hey you know what our daughter said? Daddy looks 20 years younger...that is what she said.. HERE's to MARIJUANA!


----------



## Keef

Best thing Bill Cosby can do is just die !


----------



## Rosebud

But every time i get on line his big face is there.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bill Cosby is a racist prick and always was. Likes raping white women. Cant stand the Basterd. Im with Keef,,,he is wasting oxygen.
I know some ole boys that would love to fix his wagon. Lol


----------



## Keef

One dog to go !-- Put D.D. down for a nap!-- She got to go do 12 again tommorrow! --Be glad when orientation is over and she can go back to her weekend nights !-- Then she got the week days off !--I got stuff to do around here and need an extra set of hands !-- Somethings is just hard to do with only one hand U can trust !  Rose when D.D. and I first met I let her talk me into letting her dye my hair !--The evil one turned me into a Pumkin head --Bright orange !--Had to get it dyed blond to get rid of the orange hair !


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 233045


----------



## WeedHopper

Besides,,,the real Gateway Drug is Tobacco. Always has been the 1st thing most kids try when growing up.


----------



## yarddog

First thing I tried.    So hard to quit.


----------



## Keef

Dog Dude is gone working on my pipe!--


----------



## Keef

Quit smoking but I still get my nicotine from my e-cig !-- Smoked cigs for maybe 35 years !-- Took several attempts but I'm healthier  for it !-- Can not see circumstances  that would make me quit smoking weed !


----------



## Keef

It's 4:20 in Texas --There's  something I was supposed to do about then but I got high and forgot !


----------



## Hippie420

It ain't winter 'til I SAY it's winter! 

View attachment DSCN0145.JPG


----------



## DirtyDiana

I may not always be a nurse, but when I am I use a Doctor's stethoscope.


----------



## Keef

Look !--Hippie got high and forgot to put on his outside shoes!-- What's  that white stuff on the ground ?


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> I may not always be a nurse, but when I am I use a Doctor's stethoscope.


 I certainly hope its a Littmann.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Petite feet Hippie.  Had a little nap, feeling much refreshed. Plan to cook some chicken cordon Bleu tonight, along with some bacon infused squash & zucchini, & maybe a little herbed parmesan pasta. Guess I'm getting hungry; that's what weed will do for you. Hey Rose, I was talking about cooking dirt this morning. Now I'm talking some real cooking!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ha ha Umbra. Of course it's a Littmann, cause that's all doctors use!


----------



## yarddog

Dem looks like  girls feet hippie.    I thought knomes had hobbit like feet. 


Well, drive through my yard and got stuck.   Then my neighbor came over and got stuck too.    The yard has claimed two victims. 
Reinforcements are on the way.


----------



## Keef

Make me hongry!----She back there checking for bugs cause I forgot !--I hope they all gone !--Told her she need to double the strength of her nicotine juice !-- Last mite I saw was on his back kicking them little legs! Bastids!--Rosebud --nicotine is a natural ingredient so I didn't break any organic law did I ?


----------



## Keef

Dog I think I answered your e-mail !--Me and computer stuff aren't always compatible! ---I'm ashamed D.D. outed me as an electric  can opener assassin! --They ask for it !--All I wanted was to open a can !--Is that so much to ask from a device designed to open a can !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hi ofc,

Making beef stew out of the prime rib and bones... Been cooking all day.

Nicotine works Keef.. 
Burr and burr.


----------



## mrcane

Been gone most the day, and the O.F.C. has been smokin busy...Guess I'll catch up when I can  I know one thing, Hippie needs some Boots..


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> Mr cane, your papaya looks so much better. Good going.
> 
> Rose thanks, they are looking better all the time..  Picked up some 1&3 gal smart pots today..And the guy was saying that he had FFOF on the way and he will be stocking it..
> 
> Hey it's 4:20     :48:


----------



## Keef

I know  Cane !-- I'm not gonna give Hippie a hard time cause he'll make fun of me wearing socks and sandals !-- My feet feel cd since the head injury and the dog like to attack my bare toes !--Any -Any -Anyway --I just dried some of Umbra's  BPU-X-BLUEBERRY BLAST --In the oven !--Had them little clear mushroom things all over it !-

-Dis'll work !-- Just dried enough to get bout 2 joints ! -- Oh!! and I crossed it on the T.E. -- Gonna be vicious!-


----------



## Keef

Cane I had 5 plants that would fit in the dirt grow!--Washed they roots off and put them in a plastic basket with a neoprene collar and they digging on some aero !-- Got to have a back up for the Papaya --I been warned !--


----------



## yarddog

Well, smoking a joint.   My dad came over in his four wheel drive. As he was exclaiming how soft it was, he sunk down and stuck.   The yard has now claimed 3 vehicles.  The four wheel drive farm tractor is coming out tomorrow.  My invisible fence is buried in this area.   I'll probably be repairing it too.  Got a touch over 11 inches of rain in the past 10 days.   Probably closer to 8 days. Supposed to get close to an inch tonight, may e more tomorrow.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, Cane I'm headed over to see the papaya, glad it's getting sorted out for you. Keef don't mind me brother, if the "tetra" is your quest I support you, lemme know how I can help, I do have a few resources. Rose the stew sounds epic. Umbra I like living vicariously though you. DD it's always been a littmann, as long as I have been a nurse. Do I still get to say that, once a Marine always a Marine....dunno about nursing? Smoked out and watching bowl games, hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## Rosebud

Jeez yd, you have had more rain then we get in a year. That is horrible.. Is your basement flooded?  

Hippie, you crazy old hippie with cute feet.

Speaking of feet, it is smelling pretty good in here.. beef soup soon to be stew.

Hey Kraven, wish ya'll could come for dinner.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog -- Weather channel they say lots and lots of flooding !--very tail end of the system was all we got !-

Hey I'm gonna see if I can send U a pic of my freshly groomed pack to post for me if U don't mind ?


----------



## Keef

Kraven !--Cuz U guys pretty much got this 2n stuff down !--If there's anything up in 4n --Somebody needs to go see!--Only thing U could do to help would be help me lay hands on a tetra --That chemical may be derived from a plant but I know what carcigenic means !--If I have to mess with I only want to do it once !


----------



## yarddog

Send it over keef, 
Rose we don't have a basement. But I'd imagine it would be flooded.  NOAA called for a wetter than normal for winter for us.   And colder too.   Haven't seen the colder, but dang sure got the wet part!    El~nino baby!!


----------



## Keef

I thought I did Dog !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Dog We live on the edge of a rain forest..and that's the kind of rain they get..Crazy..Good luck with the trucks..


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Dem looks like girls feet hippie.


 Dude, you were locked up WAY too long!


----------



## Rosebud

lol


----------



## yarddog

Dang, I set myself up for that one.


----------



## Keef

I don't know ya'll --I think Hippie would look better with some of that sparkly toenail polish !


----------



## yarddog

I have a picture here of keef and D.D's security system.    View attachment 233048


----------



## mrcane

O-NO, Four of them little ankle biters... A,.,ooh,,.ouch..get'em away!!


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !--Left to right --Jo-Jo --Jet--Jake and Ginger !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Keef, My wife wants, all I'll let her have,right now one at a time.... 

View attachment Yard 2014 023.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yep!--Hopper --Thought you'd appreciate the pic !--Cane U don't dress your cat up ?--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I don't know ya'll --I think Hippie would look better with some of that sparkly toenail polish !


 Not as good as you'd look in fishnet nylons, ya hansom bastard!

Cane, you don't feed that critter much, do ya?


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Dang, I set myself up for that one.



So Ben Dover goes by the handle YD.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> So Ben Dover goes by the handle YD.


 Yikes!


----------



## Hippie420

All you old farts go to bed? Me, too, but I'm watching the Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--I see U down there Hoss!--How U been ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Up to early for west coast time...well time for a toke :48:   maybe a nap later...


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane!--It's  6:15 central --U up way early !--I was reading last night's post !--Made me think of Alice's Restaurant and Group "W"--U people scare me !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Not as good as you'd look in fishnet nylons, ya hansom bastard!
> 
> Cane, you don't feed that critter much, do ya?


   Hippie that critter gets what ever she wants... The gut drags the ground, my wife says it is just Fur  and too quit teasing her....


----------



## Keef

Just do what she say Cane and won't be no trouble !- I got 4 dogs for the same reason U got a "Big Boned " cat!--A few months after we lost our pup Jazz --D.D.'s "friend" at the doggie jail convinced her to rescue Jake--few weeks later it was that devil dog Jet-! ---D.D. then decided she hated them and wanted to take them back!--Nope!--I don't do that !--Once U my dog --it's  for life !--This was our first boy dogs and they raise hell !-- If I ever locked that doggie door one of them would break a neck hitting that doggie door at a dead run!---A lap around the inside the house and back out the door !


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane, I got an old female  cat like that.   Her belly sags and  touches the floor.   She is like a Queen.  
Keef, you up early. 
Well, got 1 ¼ inches last night.   And it's raining still.  I am beginning to wonder if the tractor will get stuck too.  If I come home and see the yard claims another victim, it won't surprise me.  
Y'all keep sending them smoke signals!


----------



## mrcane

Yep Keef, I know how it works,yes Miss C what ever you say Dear
  O-ya Y.D., You got it right, Queen, it's funny how they get the upper hand...
  Usually a good size tractor would have no problem in the mud. Are the trucks,sunk to the axles??


----------



## Keef

Dog I been getting up early to get D.D. off to work !---On the news last night they said the Mississippi will crest at New Orleans around January 20th about 3 feet below the top of the levees!--I just hope they mean on the outside the levee !--They gonna be dumping water into the Achafala swamp and diverting it into the Ponchartrain !--Most places down there still haven't recovered from Katrina !-- It breaches the levee New Orleans is done ! They say half the people who evacuated after Katrina never came back !-- It belongs to the Latinos and the Vietnamese !--Hope they can handle the coming flood!


----------



## Keef

Out here in Coyote Flats we don't have many cats or stray animals !--The coyotes have been known to take a pet right off the leash while on a walk !--Miss Lady had a gunfight with them in the middle of an intersection !  They didn't get her dog but I think she got 2 of them --with the help of an armed passing cyclist !--


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, i'm glad i have a three day weekend, i haven't been sleeping well and have been hurting pretty bad. i'll chat at yall later. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all...tokin' and chokin'....big day for college football, so I'm gonna dive an hour and a half to pick up my brother in law so he can smoke and watch games with me, he will spend the night and I will return him to his wife tomorrow sometime. Good food on to cook, pulled out a 5 y/o mason of my shine....gonna be good food, excellent drink and epic smoke. Wow, damn cookies I got from the o'l hippy sure got some kick....it's ok the wife is driving


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Cuz U just be the best Kraven U know how !--Good Times to U !--Next year gonna be a good year for the O.F.C. !


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, I got to say, you have surrounded yourself with well aged, high quality fun!   Epic smoke, 5 year old shine. Man you living it up!!   Now all's we got to do is get you a jobby job. 
Your bro in law is in for a fine treat.   
Giggy, found out I got a three day too.   
Mrcane, the civic is number deep, and one truck is barely stuck.   Turns out it's a single trac two wheel drive.   It's a poser truck, looks four wheel.  It's barely stuck.  My dads truck is about 8 inches deep, not on the axle yet though.  What is bad, is three years ago I used a disc harrow and plowed the whole yard.  Nice grass, and feels good.  But with a foot of rain run through it, it sure is soft!


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. Sounds fun, the rain's not letting up Eh?........I think we should all head to Kravens, For Some Football!!!


----------



## yarddog

I'm game!  He got smoke, food, and drink!


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Smoking some cookies as well. As for shine...well we got some of that too. My oldest son went out to a bar near where he lives in NC. He ordered some Jack Daniels. The bar tender starts laughing at him and says, you must not be from around here...nobody orders Jack. He then pulls out the mason jar from under the bar and pours him some shine. He liked enough, he sent me a quart for Christmas.


----------



## yarddog

My dad has a friend that makes some smooth shine. I don't drink much, beer sits hard on my stomach, and whiskey had always made me foam at the mouth.   Lol.  Make me crazy!!!


----------



## mrcane

No Shine for me, drank some many years ago "nope" Seen some old men do some strange stuff drinking on the shine.... M.J. over alcohol any day Thanks!!!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning kids. Keef, I'm surprised you get away with having a doggy door down there in Coyote County. They're bold enough around here to waltz in. Between them and the coons and opossums, I wouldn't dare have one.

The Old Hen and I had a few libations last night at the watering hole. Thursday is my normal night, but it's armature night tonight. Folks that drink once a year will be out in force tonight. Some years it's a splatter fest. I was happy to hear that the Pullet is nesting up at a friends house for her party. One less thing to worry about. I'll be tucked into a nice bowl of bubble and watching the boob tube, safe and sound. Damn, I'm old!


----------



## Rosebud

Happy New year OFC

Hippie, I too am old. I haven't had a drink of booze in 40 years I bet. Never liked it and it me. Glad you will be tucked in safe and sound with a pipe.

Here is a cool article that Hamster posted this morning.. the future of cannabis. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72864

Going back to the gym today.. been a week. I hope it doesn't kill me.

Smoking some nordle again this morning. seems to be my go to.  Giggy, i wish i could send you some over the interwebs. Just to see if it helps. 5% cbd is good.

Cane, are you napping? it is 26 degrees i think, here, freezing fog this morning and an inversion that lasts until 1-4...great. January is depressing.

Keef those dogs are so cute! Love them  The one on the right looks like a sweetie pie. The second looks ornery.

Good morning WH, i see you down there. Happy new year, my friend.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose, 18 here this morning,with Heavy frost...Got a little nap, don't matter we'll be in bed early tonight ..just another night anymore... We useta get so crazy,how am I still alive....


----------



## Kraven

Shine is for sippin, not gulpin.... and about two or three sips is about all I want at any given time. C'mon FSU !!


----------



## Keef

No drink for me !--I can't count when I drink !--Every drink after the first is my second !--Weed is my drug of choice !--Hey starting tommorrow --If U have a concealed carry permit in Texas U can carry a weapon openly !-- Can't wait to see the latest fashion in holsters !--Gonna have to get D.D. one of them purple pistols! Cane U up from your nap too !-- Rose it's that little black and white bud thief that is trouble !- 2nd from the left !-- Hippie I have --Had a 6 ft privacy fence all the way around the back yard !--One side was on the new nieghbors property !- He wanted me to pay to have it moved !-- He don't know me like that !--Told him it's  your fence U move it !--Sissy man finally had so.eone come take it down !--  Now everytime I send the dogs out to stand at the new chicken wire fence and bark at him !--I think he'll be putting up a new fence soon ! Everytime he steps outside they raise hell !--It's  the little things that mean so much !-- I was a gentleman for not burning that house down before they finished it !--I wanted that lot !


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, he'll get tired of the barking soon enough. Serves him right.
So, you've got to have a concealed permit before you can open carry? That's weird. In Michigan, you can open carry any time. If you've got a coat covering it or it's in your pocket, you'd better have a CPL or you're going down for a felony. Personally, I don't/wouldn't open carry. It's just asking for some chuckle head to grab it. I do know of a guy that does both. The one on his hip is unloaded, but the one in his pocket isn't. I told him that was baiting. He smiled.


----------



## Keef

Hippie that is straight up baiting !-- I would have never thought of that !---Hey At least tonight I don't have to be on fire guard !--People bring thier fireworks to the beach to shoot them off !--Wind usually blows in from the gulf !--They shoot bottle rockets up and the wind blows them back over the dunes into 20 miles of dry sea grass !--Wind shifts a little and bottle rockets and stuff start raining down around the house !


----------



## Hippie420

Had a neighbor over at the old house that liked to do the same. Fireworks were illegal at the time, but he'd launch up a bunch and let 'em rain down on my house and yard. Third time he pulled it, I launched a battery of rockets directly at his house. They bounced off his siding and windows. He came running out like he was a tough guy. A short stare down session and he waltzed back inside. Didn't receive any more fireworks the rest of the time I lived there.

I hate to be that way, but some folks just can't be reasoned with in conventional ways. I got along well with everyone in the hood but him. He got along with no one.


----------



## yarddog

Ha-ha hippie,   that was a perfect example of my two rules.   If kindness don't work, time to get mean and nasty.


----------



## Keef

People come to the beach and get some stupid ideas --Couple years ago after a fire I went out see the damage !--Fire got about half mile from the house !--Over at the beach there was a shiny new corvette sunk to the floorboards in the sand !-- Everyone knows what a sand hog a vet is !--Dog --One time up at dad's hunting camp flood cut off the road and was moving on the camp !--Run that wench up a tree and taught that jeep how to climb !-- It made it through the flood just fine !


----------



## Kraven

Oh no.....Texas done went and got silly.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Open carry is stupid a ******* law. Carry your weapon but dont strut around like your some badass just because you have a weapon,,,your just asking for trouble. Now I wont know who to trust with everybody carring in the open. Everybody I know...that has a licence thinks this is a stupid thing to do. Most that want this are just show offs.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Oh no.....Texas done went and got silly.....



Silly isnt the word for it. STUPID is a better word.


----------



## Keef

Hopper the people who passed this law are the same ones that passed that stupid mmj law !--4 bills and they gut one and pass it !--He'll no it's  not a good idea !--

About them boots--I'm speechless!--I have mixed feelings !-- It's  just so wrong !--I might have to have a pair !


----------



## yarddog

When the quick stop is about to get robbed and you standing in there with a pistol on your side, who you reckon the first target will be?? 
With open carry, your greatest advantage is gone.   The element of surprise.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven please say that isn't you in those horrible boots!?


----------



## Kraven

Oh no, just saw them....thought i would share the love


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose --I read that article U posted a link to about terepines and stuff !--That is great stuff !--I think they missing something !--I think it is called the Cascade Effect --When they have isolated compound for medicine the don't work as well as when all the other compounds aren't there to complement the effect !--I'm thinking mmj might work better with a whole plant extract !-- Maybe variety specific for a particular ailment !


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> When the quick stop is about to get robbed and you standing in there with a pistol on your side, who you reckon the first target will be??
> With open carry, your greatest advantage is gone.   The element of surprise.


THANK YOU.  :yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper the people who passed this law are the same ones that passed that stupid mmj law !--4 bills and they gut one and pass it !--He'll no it's  not a good idea !--
> 
> About them boots--I'm speechless!--I have mixed feelings !-- It's  just so wrong !--I might have to have a pair !


THANK YOU :yeahthat: too
Well ,everything but the boots. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Wish my feet were that handsome  :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Kraven please say that isn't you in those horrible boots!?


Sure ain't Keef! He'd be wearin' white sox with 'em.


----------



## Hippie420

Momma sounded lonely, so I'm heading out to pick her up a grilled corned beef on swiss and some onion rings. I'll con her into watching a few Twilight Zone episodes and get her out of her funk. Check back in a while. I expect to find you all high. I insist!


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, i got that same funk... Corned beef does it? cool


----------



## Kraven

>-|-<
_____


----------



## WeedHopper

I loves me some Twilight Zone. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

I would not kiss that man^^^^^^  Who knows what's hiding in there.


----------



## Keef

The socks !--Hey Hippie !--Bite me ! -- Oh Rose !-- Go eat a cookie !--A whole cookie !--Funk will just melt away!


----------



## WeedHopper

Im watching it right now. This lady has bandages over ber face. Im scared.


----------



## Keef

I was watching something much scarier than twilight zone!--It's  this show called " The News" !-- Dubai in the U.A.E. burning a sky scaper down and having an outstanding fireworks show at the same time !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe it's  just me but this is a screwed up world !--Me "fit in" ? -- Can't see that happening !--Turned the channel while ago and these other guys was taking turns giving each other concussions and stuff !-- U see Mohammed Ali lately ?-- -Yea!-- head injury !


----------



## umbra

I am high as heck today. Smoking everything under the sun. Next addition to the grow is the biowave.

https://youtu.be/mwhFviU4a-E


----------



## Rosebud

Fit into what? Your jeans?  You fit in... we all fit in..we just had to find the right jeans.


----------



## Rosebud

What's the biowave. Hi Umbra.


----------



## Kraven

Me too umbra i am torched, as fast as I can roll'em we smokin them down and talking college football.


----------



## Rosebud

It's 4:20


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> What's the biowave. Hi Umbra.


 Its a subsonic harmonic wave that approached the resonant frequency of the plant. It stimulates stomatal respiration by increasing the Brix levels and CO2 consumption


----------



## Kraven

Saw this...gave me a chuckle


----------



## Keef

Ya'll making me proud out there !--I took a healthy dose of caps and forgot so I took a healthy dose then remembered but it was too late !--Nothing to do now but hang on !-- I gotta quit doing that !--Rose - I don't know bout chew!--Did U eat a whole cookie !---Hey Umbra I'm on the other end of the plant !-- Thinking about using one of those O2 generators for COPD and hooking it up to a bubbler!-Get them roots all the O2 they can handle !--The bugs and pH roller coaster hurt my T.E. gonna put it in ICU awhile !--Just vegging for awhile no cuts !-- All the babies survived the transplant !--The 5 that went straight to aero doing just fine !


----------



## mrcane

Yo All, Had to run to town,Surprise Mama with some,Champagne, O.J.& a batch of shrimp, thinking, Scampi, Veggie pesto pasta...???No
      Kraven,Your on a roll with the pics,love it....
   Rose  4:20 ?  sure why not :48:


----------



## Kraven

Me too, just rolled another epic fattie and put the wick to it!


----------



## yarddog

I get the feeling we got some high folks in here today!?


----------



## Keef

Scrimp Scampi and pasta ? -- I'm down !-- I think D.D. might bring some ribs home for the smoker !--She do like some ribs !-- One or the other of us have been on call so long we don't pay much attention to the holidays !-- I don't think she could see that weed was our way out !-- It could give us a comfortable  life and free weed for life !-- If that's  what they call retirement I'm all over it !--Some things U can count on !--The suns coming up tommorrow  and there will always be a market for fine weed !


----------



## Keef

High Dog !--Might want to catch up fore these old farts get all crazy up in here !---


----------



## Kraven

Wifes in the kitchen making dirty rice and after she said that I sorta stopped listening, but its gonna be good, she had me cutting up the hearts and livers while she worked the neck bones, BIL browning the pork and deer sausage as we pass the fattie, whooping up a good feed here today.


----------



## WeedHopper

:48::bong::joint::afroweed::smoke1::vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

That cat pic scares me !-- I had something to say but had one of those peak things where U just get a wave of buzz just buzz all over your body and U have to close one eye to focus !--Anyway made me forget what I was gonna say!


----------



## Rosebud

It's 4:20


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> I am high as heck today. Smoking everything under the sun.
> 
> This sounds like a good plan.... I'm with Umbra...Got a good start on it.."but"...What I do with that wax???


----------



## Rosebud

I think ya need a torch, oh no, that is dabs... Put it on some pot and light it and let us know what happens.


----------



## mrcane

S*** its 4:20 again...  Man time flies...

   I'm on it Rose :smoke1::stoned::stoned:.... eyes roll back in my head,Knees get week, sit down & go for a ride...

Listen to Old &in the Way.... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16EYejUic_0[/ame]


----------



## ness

Hello OFC,  Bad morning, Happy to see everyone enjoying.  Just, got my first b***.  Got my movie today. Went out in the rain to get it.  So it is :bong2: and movie time for me.  Everyone have a HAPPY NEW YEAR. Here to ya :48:


----------



## Keef

4:20  !! --- O.K. --Let's  do the time warp again !-- Hey I got one of those public  service announcements! --U know that black stuff that sticks your trim scissors together !---That is not for the novice !---Made me see the Virgin Mary in a puff of pot smoke! --U shoulda been here !-- I thought I was having a religious experience then I remember I was high !!


----------



## Kraven

there back to my original avi


----------



## Keef

Kraven is that a self portrait ?-- Any thing U want to tell us ?--U been fooling us all along ? -- I'm thinking U be rocking the daisy dukes !--  Cuz I think U gonna be happier as a pot farmer than U ever could be as a nurse !


----------



## giggy

good evening folks got off early to day as everybody is wanting to watch a stinking fartball game. but in a big way i'm glad as i can't hardly raise my right arm. just got out of a hot soak so now i'm ready so get a buzz, yall join me.


----------



## Kraven

Puff Puff pass....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, it's 4 20.Listening to your selection. how you doing?

Keef you saw mary? cool

Kraven, i remember that avi when you joined.

I got a big ole peace sign from my daughter done in bright colored  beads... big, hanging in my car..looks like my avi.


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, i hope you get better really soon. I will join ya.  Not into football today.


----------



## Rosebud

It's 4:20, we gotta end this year right.


----------



## mossycrew479

Keef make me laugh no about that black sticky stuff off those scissors had to wear a patch over one eye just to walk around.omg..cane looks like ofc jamming at keefs get together  spot


----------



## umbra

Rose its only 3:20 YOU WILL HAVE TO DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN UNTIL YOU GET IT RIGHT


----------



## Keef

What up Mossy ? -U know it's  true !--- Giggy get better !-- Rose how many cookies did U eat ?


----------



## Rosebud

Its almost 4:20


----------



## Rosebud

It's 4:10 just sayin


----------



## Keef

Rosebud turns over page #800 !--A quarter million views --16,000 replies --Dam ya'll a wild bunch !


----------



## giggy

i was doing the west coast 4:20 with the wife.

green santa showed up at my door today. thank you again brother.


----------



## Keef

When they make The O.F.C.  Movie ---we got to decide what actor gonna play who !


----------



## Keef

D.D. getting off early since she in orientation! --I better make her up some caps and twist something nice up !--So Giggy U gonna be O.K.? -- Ain't it great to be in the O.F.C. ?--- Caps to make gotta go !


----------



## giggy

keef i think i will, i took half of a muscle relaxer called flexeril so now i'm in la la land. man i liked my soma but they took them away because i have pain meds. these things make me stupid so no i will not take no mo of these.


----------



## Hippie420

Glad those Flexerils work for you. I got the big mg script and they don't do a thing for me. Caps and Beemer's Balm work a lot better. There were some other goodies they prescribed. They don't work, either. Can't see how anybody could get addicted to Vicodin. I get more pain relief from four beers.

Time for another bubble break!


----------



## Beemer

A late MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR my fellow stoners. Make this coming year the best of the best.


----------



## Keef

U too Beemer !--Wish you'd come around more often --Miss ya Beemer !-- Hippie they started me off on those Norco ( double vicodin) --After they rebuilt my face !--Then when we came out the swamp after Katrina and D.D. took me to the Doctor who referred  me to a pain management  clinic where they put me on time released morphine !-- I was quickly addicted !-- Lots easier to get on it than off it !--


----------



## yarddog

Well, I'm about to call it a night.    See you all next year!!


----------



## Keef

I'm off to get pizza !--We just getting started !


----------



## mrcane

Shhhh.... Ever get to stoned :stoned:  Ended up in the steam room, shower...the shrimp & pasta..& Mimosa's  I'm alive  .Let the party start again    :48:


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> i was doing the west coast 4:20 with the wife.
> 
> green santa showed up at my door today. thank you again brother.



Sure thing man, enjoy.


----------



## Keef

Well the fireworks have started !-- 4 dogs barking !--I'm not high enough for this yet !


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Glad those Flexerils work for you. I got the big mg script and they don't do a thing for me. Caps and Beemer's Balm work a lot better. There were some other goodies they prescribed. They don't work, either. Can't see how anybody could get addicted to Vicodin. I get more pain relief from four beers.
> 
> Time for another bubble break!


 
          Flexerils ?? Vicdin don't doo crap... Now I was on these calonopin "spell?" Something like that... Nock yur a$$ out...about year of that & just walked away from it... Little more MJ ...

      Hippie what is this Bubble? Never had it ? or maybe?


----------



## mrcane

Was out warmin up the Garage,& Smokin a Bone,&the little girls seem to be lovin it...... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane !--U don't know about Hippie's Bubble Hash ?-- The man got a candy apple red cement mixer for nothing but making bubble !--When the moon is just right and there is snow on the ground --Hippie puts water and ice in his cement mixer with weed and round and round it goes !--Them frozen tricomes break off then he filters it all thru hash bags !-- Spooky stuff !--I'm convinced there's  some voodoo involved !


----------



## mrcane

Interesting......Hey I'm out ,was up at O400...Happy New Year Bro...Happy New Year O.F.C. :48:


----------



## Keef

It's  4:20 !! Just saying !


----------



## Hippie420

Good to see ya again, Beemer. Hope everything on the left coast is doing fine for ya.

Kid's gone. Wife is zonked. Puppy is dozing. Guess it's me, the pipe, and the tube.
Happy New Year, cyber family.


----------



## Keef

Still got an hour over here Hippie !--Happy New Year to U too !--Them people don't quit shooting out there I'm gonna start shooting back !


----------



## Keef

U people on the west coast be imbarrassing me out there what is it about 10:00 and ya'll passed out bout 2 hours ago !-- Ya'll ain't down !--


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey keef still hanging in with ya way up north here 3degrees outside not enjoying the great outdoors here


----------



## Keef

Hey Mossy !--High 40's and rain !--I have to admit I might be wearing down some !


----------



## mossycrew479

Yea me to man got a couple of our kids friends here every time they start to close there eyes I make them take a hit Happy New Year to ya bro


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Hippie420

Back atcha, DD!


----------



## Rosebud

Happy New Year OFC View attachment pot balloons.jpg
  May 2016 be a healthy and happy and stoned year!  May your pot be plentiful, your body able and your spirit willing.


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE you bunch of sleepy pot heads. first wake and bake of 2016.


----------



## Kraven

Pass it around giggy, slow getting one rolled this am, but got my coffee and a bowl so may just fill the bowl and smoke in the new day / year.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, i hear you bro and you got mail.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Happy New Year! --Ugh !--I think I woke up high !-- 46 and rain all day at the beach !--


----------



## giggy

morning keef i think it was 37º this morn.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? -- U still hurting this morning ?  The new babies looking good !-- The ones I put into aero are digging it !--D.D. say let's  move the rest to aero !-- We will but let them recover some from being transplanted! --I had ole Giggy in mind when I got those Pure Power Plant seed -- We gonna breed some piney flavor !--Hey Giggy and I grew up in the piney woods of East Texas Big Thicket !--It's  our responsibility to find the pine !-- I know one thing --I found the buzz this morning !--


----------



## Kraven

Giggy you got mail


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC I thought I would share a pic or two of what is going on in the tents. Veg tent is full, everything got topped and cleaned up a little, most are on stand by to start veg, got 7 that will sex in the next week or so clearing out a few, the flower tent is at day 46 so about 3 weeks or so till the girls are done.


----------



## Keef

U da man Kraven !--What's  that fat leaf plant in the middle behind that one marked ght#9 in your veg tent ?  I have got to get more Indica in my mix !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. 2016 Yehaaaaaaaaaa,,,,my *** was asleep by 10:00. Lol


----------



## giggy

keef i have never heard of pure power plant before, i'll have to check it out. krav turned me on to one called nightshade by barney's farm. says real piney and put you down. i have it on my list for the next bunch to be gad.

krav, got it. nice pics too. i'm itching to get started again but i got to wait for my soil. going with happy frog.

morning hopper.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> U da man Kraven !--What's  that fat leaf plant in the middle behind that one marked ght#9 in your veg tent ?  I have got to get more Indica in my mix !




Thanks for the kind words Keef, it is a GTH #9 that's leaning a bunch more indica than the others, hope she is a girl....that may be the one I'm looking for...these girls will get 9 foot tall if you don't tame them quick, I had one bent over in my tent with 1/3 of the pant above my light and it never phased it, so if this one is showing a heavy indica influence then maybe I will get the sativa smoke off the indica height plant, and that will tend to stack better  and hopefully up the harvest.....waiting with anticipation to see....


----------



## Keef

That's  what I was wondering !--That might be the one !-- My black line Widow got fat leaves but the first couple weeks she bolts !-- 65% sativa -- Giggy --I picked that PPP up at Nirvana seed --Never heard of it either -- I was there it was there !-- Also picked up something called Aurora Indica !-- Also got D.D.'s Bubblicious  and Papaya !  Not sure what we'll keep !-- I'm already looking for my GG#4--seed !-- Then I'm done for now !-- Take me a year to get this sorted out !--


----------



## mrcane

Happy New Year O.F.C.  Man must have been tired, slept thru Mama leaving for work...
  Got some make up heat running in the garage And the Girls  are doing fine..  Some tea, now time for the  First joint of the New Year!!!!  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.

I think i joined this site 6 years ago today. wow.

Cane, cold and overcast as is the way our january's always are. Don't like it.  Thanks again for my gift. very nice!
Hippie, my ebrother, happy new year.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose,Keef,Cane,giggy,hippie,umbra,DD,Kravin,mossy and allllllllllll.


----------



## mrcane

Going to be a beautiful day here, if your an Eskimo, Clear 19...Burr...


----------



## Rosebud

Happy new year WeedHopper. much love to you and your family.  Give the little darling a tickle from me.


----------



## umbra

Happy New Year OFC. Hoping everyone's 2016 is better than 2015. 30* here this morning. Everyone told me it never freezes in this part of Cali, ha, ha. My son bought his dog a sweater for Christmas, he going to need it because he will be out doors for some time. He tore thru the trash last night and scattered it all over the house. I made lobster tails last night and he went thru the trash to get to the shells. Yep he ate the shells. Cleaning the house this morning, damn dog. Coffee, some gsc, and the vacuum equal good times and the start to a new year.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh yuck Umbra, what a way to start the new year... with lobster tails running amok.
Happy new year anyway!  It is colder there than in NJ?

Good morning DD, happy 16.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper -Rose !--Hey Rose --Gave myself a headache trying to find some way to process and organize the info about weed !-- Over 20 known canabinoids----Over 200 terepines --They all occur at different levels in the over 7,000 listed varieties! --- Most haven't been tested for all these compounds !-- Got to be a way to organize this info in some kind of chart !--


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, the place is starting to wake up. let's have another bowl.


----------



## WeedHopper

Umbra that Dog gonna be hurten for certain passing lobster shells. Ouchhhhhh


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally moving about some. Happy 16 to you too Rose! Saw that me, Keef, & Hippie were up to see the new year in last night. Hope everyone has a high & prosperous new year!


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, did you read this? http://growhappyplants.com/look.html  there is a link in that article that talks a bit about terpines.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, nothing like waking up in the am, and then your like " wth is that SMELL?!".  Then it hits yiu, you been  smelling that all night long.  Lol.  
2016!!  
  My father in law came over at daybreak and I put a set of wheel bearings and ball joints on his truck.   I pulled my back last night in the shower.    Right shoulder close to the center of my back.     Supposed to go riding today, think I'll make a test run and see if I should stay home.    Sometimes working it over males it loosen up.    
Fixing to light a J.   Glad to see we all made it through last year.    Y'all had some hard breaks last year.   I know I did.


----------



## Keef

Dam U Rose !--I read it !-- I ways suspected suspected THC would degrade into CBDs with age but I think I understand better now !-- Amber is not always best !--That throws a kink into everything !-- We don't even understand the plant chemistry and how it do what it do !--I'm convinced that during aging some chemistry continues --certainly in CBD production !-- Entourage Effect !--I knew I didn't make it up !--Complicated  plant we got here !--Rose U keep giving me headaches !--Don't stop !--


----------



## Keef

2 varieties  test the same percent THC --yet one will get U higher !--Entourage  Effect !--Which in a simple way means the different cannabinoids and terepines complement each other in a way that produces a more desirable effect than just percentage of THC!--Complicated  stuff that we been doing like Kentucky windage !--Judging weed by the buzz !


----------



## giggy

well can't get the true value hardware to ship happy frog, seems to be restricted here. looks like a ride to the big city, if everything goes right i should have my soil tomorrow.


----------



## yarddog

Dang giggy, I have to ride about 65 miles one way to get happy frog soil.


----------



## giggy

mine won't be that bad it's only 45 or so.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --U.P.S. brought me a bag of Happy Frog last week !--I don't buy grow stuff locally  if I don't have to !-- -Hey Umbra ---That BPU-X-BLUEBERRY BLAST U bred ?-- It has a nice blueberry smell starting about week 6 !---U did good !-but -I got a breeding pair and I'll be keeping it !--


----------



## giggy

keef i can get 2 cubic foot for 20.00 a bag versus the 50.00 a bag online. we will make the trip fun.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I didn't mean to give the impression I was gonna take your work and call it mine !-- Trips done fathered seed from the T.E. and a  few from my pink line Widow !--Same mother as Giggy's Tranquil Widow !--I have U a half dozen or so seed put up for U Giggy from Trips on the T.E. !-- They still drying but they yours !--If I replace Trips with another male it will probably  be a boy from Trips on the T.E. !  --but no time soon !-- Got a group to move to bloom today !--First time in a long time I'll have more than I need for bloom !


----------



## Hippie420

Making a five cheese lasagna. Anybody hungry?


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds good Hippie, i am cleaning up the dump... messy christmas... I am hungry..thinking turkey turkey tetrazzini with left overs.


----------



## mrcane

O- Thanks for reminding me, better look around for Dinner :confused2:.......


----------



## Keef

Got a pot of Black eyed peas in the crock pot !--Gave D.D. some caps and knocker her out !--She napping !--I might !--I do what I want !--Giggy -The plants I moved from Rose's seed starting mix straight into aero are doing better than the ones still in frog dirt !---I coulda got by without the Happy Frog but since I got it I might as well learn to grow in it !-- I'll keep one of each in dirt !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I just ate Blackeyed Peas and Cabage,,,,keep your distance,,that Cabage can really work on yas. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Nap time....


----------



## WeedHopper

College football time.


----------



## Kraven

Yea I'm watching Fla / Mich right now...that's my idea of nap time, sorta one eye closed.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im channel swithching basterd. Drives my Wife crazy when she sets and reads in the livingroom. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mossycrew479

I here ya WH wife says how do you even follow anything when your always switching its just what we do


----------



## Keef

Nice nap!--Still raining !-- Foosball ? Nope !-- Got some pharming to do but that's  about it today !


----------



## NorCalHal

Hello MP! Just wanted to drop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Hopefully 2016 will be busier then 2015...Overgrow the world!


----------



## Hippie420

Same to ya, Hal. Don't want to be any busier, though. I'm in retired old fart mode!


----------



## giggy

NorCalHal said:


> Hello MP! Just wanted to drop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> Hopefully 2016 will be busier then 2015...Overgrow the world!



well hello hal, and happy new year to you too.

keef no way that dirt can hang with the hydro but for me the dirt is easy to maintain and i don't have to deal with slimy roots, cause i can't see them. lol

we just got done eating black eyed peas, collard greens, mac & cheese and corn bread.


----------



## Keef

NCH --In da house !-- Giggy my roots don't get slimy !-- My boxes got 10-12 gals of water with 3 cc. of Batonacares Pro Bloom ----5cc. Cal/Mag and 5cc. Hydroguard per gallon then pH. to about 5.8 !--I only top off the boxes for 2 months or so of bloom !-- The beauty of it is it only cost me nutes in R/O water!--Wash the box out refill and run it thru again !-- Be changing to 3 or 4 in. Cups and collars with clay balls for weight  at the base of the plant and vegging longer at the first sign of the end of prohibition!--


----------



## Keef

Slimey roots ? -- I am so offended !--Slimy roots is dead roots !


----------



## Keef

And another thing !--Ya'll keep accusing me of grow hydro !--It's  different !--Hydro U flood the roots then drain away the nute solution and repeat !--I do aero !--( I could figure out how to do build a hydro system and had no one to teach me how !--I sure as Hell knew how to copy an aerocloner !)-- From fresh cut to harvest the roots are sprayed with my nute solution! --I only have to keep up with pH. and keep an eye on nute water level !-- I change the filter on my pump every month or so !-- I used to also measure ppms -but not too much anymore !-- Can't use big lights like Hal and Umbra without going to jail so I make do with LEDs!


----------



## mrcane

Man escaped, got hijacked into putting a door in the mother in laws house... She only lives about 70 steps away... Good & Bad....Keef you take all D.Ds. young ones out of dirt??
    Lota Black eyed peas being eaten today!!!Watch Out...


----------



## Keef

Not yet Cane they doing fine --I put 2 Papaya --an Aurora Indica --a Bubblicious and one of those P.P.P. into aero the rest 3-4 of each are in Happy Frog !--Both groups be kicking it !-- The more I look the more they look about the same !--Be taking a bunch of cuts off Blueberry Blast !--It clones so fast and easy and likes what I do !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, Keef says, you getting hungry? Me:  uhhh. .... weed & the food channel, what do you think?  Hate black Eyed peas, but this year I'm trying it out one more time.  I figure andouille, seasonings, & cornbread should make anything good! We'll see.


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, if i had my way, they would all be in aero!


----------



## Keef

I don't think so !--Took a lot of scheming to get a foot hold in that spare room !-- Something staying in dirt and that means they stay in the spare room !-- Tell her she need to learn to grow in dirt ya'll !


----------



## DirtyDiana

All I need is the air that I breathe..........


----------



## mrcane

Do as you Please D.D. As i see it around here, some people like to play in the dirt & ****,while some like to play in water and Nutes... Me I will do what I love dirt & ****... I grow my food in dirt & **** Y not my medicine....Yep D&P for me!!!  With a name like DirtyDiana who knows??


----------



## Keef

Cane this ain't about how to grow this about me wanting to expand into the spare room !-- and some more lights !--  I ain't giving up my foot hold in that room !-- Weather  gonna straighten up next week --D.D. be back on her nights and maybe we can get that hot tub wired !


----------



## Hippie420

God, I can't move. That lasagna sits like cement in my guts. I call it my neighbor killer. The old boy two doors down was the recipient of many of my home cooked meals. He'd never had home made lasagna. I told him it had enough cheese in it to clog every artery he had. Four months later, he gets a four way bypass.

Hey, I warned him!


----------



## Kraven

Whew, black eye peas, collard greens with pepper sauce, sliced onion / tomatoes, pork loin and corn bread...all washed down with sweet tea and finished off with a chocolate peanut-butter candy bar pie.

Grabbed my grinder, got my makings together and loaded a bowl of ChemD x Cherry Fuel, now smoking and watching OSU vs. Ol' Miss in the something bowl


----------



## giggy

you know i was ribbing you keef. i for got to say hog jaw, matter of fact i got the munchies.


----------



## Keef

U bet Giggy !-- It's  my job to give D.D. a hard time !--Bloom isn't even full again yet !-- I got plenty room !-- These plants were all headed to aero anyway !-- Gonna have some GG#4 seed to start soon !---Soon as she orders them for me !---I'm excited about those T.E. -Trips seed but we know what happens when U try to rush them !--Gonna have to cut Trips back soon maybe start another cut from him !--Trips, My Widow  ,GG#4-- T.E. --No I don't have any plans !--Gonna be a busy year !-- What U think about a Blueberry Widow? --Or a Blueberry Bubblicious ?  Never occurred to me to take some stretch  out that Widow with an Indica !-- GG#4 -x-T.E. ---Come on Daddy need some oil !


----------



## Keef

Kraven --I like me some hogs head cheese too !--


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, All you for got is, lay into it baby,boy that sounds good... I have always loved hogs head... "Pork fat rules"


----------



## Kraven

I was worried i spooked some folks so i took it down


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane this ain't about how to grow this about me wanting to expand into the spare room !-- and some more lights !--  I ain't giving up my foot hold in that room !-- Weather  gonna straighten up next week --D.D. be back on her nights and maybe we can get that hot tub wired !



  Yo Bud, I'm with Ya %100, looks like a go on the spare bath here.. Didn't take to long... Like leading a horse with a carrot, 
   Oh Ya....think I will be ordering up One of those octo cloners that kraven picked up, He seems to like it???? Thinking some T5s for light.....


----------



## Keef

U think too much Kraven !--If that was offensive somebody got to tell me how to describe beer can chicken without saying " Stick the beer can up the chickens a$$ ?--


----------



## Keef

Cane if Texas was a legal state I would be up to my *** in weed !-- I'm like a race horse waiting for them to open the gate !-- Don't be buying that last pack of GG#4 seed from Elev8 seed !--Umbra say they only produce 27% THC!--


----------



## Hippie420

I'm offended. At least you could kiss the chicken first.......


----------



## Keef

Hippie I apologize  from the deepest part of my black heart !--I forgot how sensitive U were !


----------



## Kraven

Crap...winter is back for a few days...getting down to 42 tonight...brrrr


----------



## Keef

I like the art work Kraven !-Mid 40's and rain all day here and tommorrow! --We be back in the 70's next week !-- Yo Hippie the moons just about right --I saw snow on the ground up there --Bout time U break out them sorcerer's robes and do some of that bubble magic U do ?---I never had any Chem Dawg hash before ! I bet it's  gonna rock your world !


----------



## mrcane

19* Here this AM been clear & cold.....Ok though. last three day we sold the power company some power ..... New Solar Array is kickin


----------



## Keef

Cane how U ever been to Skunkpharm.com ? Lots of good tidbits there !


----------



## mrcane

Never been Keef will check it out....


----------



## Hippie420

Probably a couple of weeks yet, Keef. Gotta wait 'til it's cold as a dead baby in the well. Found out you can get dry ice at the local Meijer's. Looking forward to making some of that bubble wax. I can tell you first hand it's not for the faint of heart. Like kissing a moving freight train.


----------



## mrcane

See Ya Old Farts,bed,movie,popcorn.....H.N.Y.


----------



## Keef

Cane go down to the bottom of skunkpharm homepage !--That's where the good stuff be !-- Hippie --I heard U talk about that stuff --Good Luck --I hope U can make it so U can teach me !


----------



## yarddog

That's cold hippie.  Lol.   
Been smoking on a nugget of bubblicious.   It's getting smoother now.   Makes my eyes droopy.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm gettin' spoiled, Dog. If it ain't a year old or better, I don't smoke it. Tastes so much mellower. Might be my imagination, but I swear it seems to kick harder, too.


----------



## yarddog

I've heard it kicks more from more than one person.   Tbh, this bud was so harsh when dried.  I couldn't smoke it.    Tastes a world better already.  And will only get better. 
Well, I'm calling it quits tonight.


----------



## mrcane

Hey O.F.C...That Hippie not even up... I Been Sleeping like a baby, up & down all night...I'll keep the flame burnin for awhile...:joint4:


----------



## giggy

morning cane i'll join you in a wake and bake. morning to the rest of yall too.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- mid 40's and raining !  Year old bud !--Never seen such a thing at my house !--D.D. smoke way too much !  I'm usually happy just to have some without having to buy brickweed !


----------



## giggy

morning keef, i'm with you. if there is a year old bud in my house then we got stoned and missed it.


----------



## yarddog

Hey, I'm alive!!     Wife is off today.  First day off we've had together since Thanksgiving.  Well, Christmas too but as for a regular plain Jane day off its been a while.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog !-- U been scouting for a Gorilla grow ? -- Spread 100 little girls out all over the woods !--Even if someone found 10 U still good !-- Hippie does that wax U gonna make use dry ice and a couple containers?-- Sub Critical CO2 extraction ?-- Giggy our time will come !--  Been reading over at skunkpharm !--That Grey Wolf guy knows his stuff !--50% hash oil in an e-cig liquid !--That is totally unnecessary!


----------



## giggy

morning dog.


----------



## giggy

keef i already want to go to a dry herb vape, i would stay in trouble with a oil pen.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, hunting my jar of Nightshade this morning, it should be epic by now been stored over a year fosure. I can find everything else....hope I didn't get too high and send it with the BIL...he called this am to ask what I gave him and I told him what I thought it was and he said no he had smoked that before and this was head and shoulders above anything he has ever smoked.......I need to see a bud to know fosure


----------



## Keef

Morning  Kraven !--Hope U find your jar !--I'm the world's worse at miss placing stuff but always seem to know where I put weed !--U just need to get real high and you'll remember what happened to it !  -- When U gonna fire that cloner up again ?


----------



## Kraven

It will be a lil while Keef, I got 17 growing in the veg tent now so the next two flower runs are sitting there on stand by.....10-4 smoking now to see if I can retrace my steps.....


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Split shift this morning....Second Bake, don't know about the wake!!!
    18* Here this AM....Burrrr......


----------



## WeedHopper

Mourning folks. Drinking coffee and watching Sponge Bob with my Granddaughter.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Hopper !--Can I send this rain up to U ? --I'm bout tired of it !-- Kraven I'm taking some cuts today just didn't get it done yesterday! -- Building up a supply of Umbra's BPU-x-B.B. so I can cut back on this stretching  Black line Widow !--  T.E. got to recover !-- My other pheno of the Widow- my pink line and that B.B. gonna take up the slack !-- The babies coming on strong !-- I be sexing them before U know it !--and U know I tend to keep my girls !-- I'll have a Queen Mother from Papaya --Bubblicious -Aurora Indica -and also Nirvana's Pure Power Plant just for kicks !-- They join my 2 Widow lines the T.E. and B.B. - and GG#4 be coming soon !---This gonna turn into a juggling act !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef you remind me alot of TCVG. He always had tons of different stuff growing. Always chunking polin. He had all kinds of crosses. Also crazzy as hell. Lol Hence the name" That Crazy Vancouver Guy"
He use to keep THG busy banning his crazy *** though. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hippie, When I moved to Cali I bought some of NCH's chem 91 for head stash and its been in the jar for 1 1/2 years. It has totally changed. Very complex tasting smoke.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I resemble that remark !-- I know U think Texas gonna never roll over a d U might be right but I'm counting on the national end to prohibition!-- I might be running lots of varieties but there is method to my madness!--I want a potent heavy oil producer that likes the way I grow !-- I figure I got close to 2 years to get my act together !--If the Po-Po catch me now I be in big trouble !--I might be a wee bit over the legal limit !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes and be carefull because Texas will throw your *** under the jail.


----------



## Kraven

Gave up looking for the Nightshade, found the little tester bud for the hippy Slayer I'm running and in a few words I'm destroyed, this is by far the strongest weed I have ever smoked and I don't say that lightly. I'm effin crippled dudes.


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Hopper !--Ordered my GG#4 seed !-- I have a feeling D.D.'s ants be headed to aero soon to make room for GG#4 !--I would even dare moving anything !--No one around here knows I grow !-except the UPS man --He got to know after bringing all my gear !


----------



## mrcane

Nice Kraven ,The name says it all,"Good job,Enjoy"


----------



## WeedHopper

KEEF,,,,,The UPS guy knows your growing????????
That is not good Bro. You cant trust nobody my friend,,,especially someone that has nothing to lose turning your *** in. :bolt:


----------



## Keef

No Hopper The UPS doesn't know I'm growing !--I've seen several !-I have just ordered most of my stuff online!--It's  delivered by different carriers and different drivers ! I'm more careful than it seems !-- Hit it again Kraven !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm opening a gym called "Resolutions." It will have exercise equipment the first two weeks & then turn into a bar for the rest of the year. Who's for Resolutions?


----------



## Rosebud

I need an RN consultation.... You nurses have time? 

I awoke at midnight with shooshing in my ears so loud. and i was HOT.. took my bp and it was 180/90...Holy crap, so i took my bp medicine. Then i had heart burn, yes, i am thinking heart attack too so I get up to take some apple cider vinager for the heart burn and i proceed to throw that all up burning my throat. 
So i go back to bed now this morning the bp is 80/60.. My throat is sore i think from the vinager...Can i just ride this out a while?

edit: some may say i need help if getting medical advice from the ofc'...lol  I trust the nurses we have on staff here at ofc, just sayin.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Did you imbibe in alcohol recently? If not, don't ride it out. Get a doctor's appointment ASAP. Why apple cider vinegar? That would make me throw up too!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, are you using an auto B/P machine? That 80/60 may not be accurate.


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, Rose, maybe a dream caused it all. Do you take B/P meds daily?


----------



## Rosebud

I don't drink at all never. I will go re take it. It is my old machine yes, auto. I have no chest pain. just throat and feel like tired.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> I was worried i spooked some folks so i took it down



Like it Kraven.


----------



## mrcane

Rose ,, Might take a aspirin...Get a good Bp machine,On the way home from doctors... NURSE!!!


----------



## Rosebud

I re took  157/77.. I just smoked a part of a joint a few minutes ago.

The apple cider vinager helps with heart burn and leg cramps..


----------



## Rosebud

This is very weird, i took bp meds for 20 years and was fine always. A couple of months ago because of knee pain, I think my bp went way up. I went in and doc said to up the dose by a half or a whole depending on how it was. I took a whole one at midnight.

I feel ok now, just tired and sick to my stomach.  Thanks DD.


----------



## Keef

Better to be safe than sorry Rose !--First U gotta double check those numbers !-- U eat right -U exercise -- U reduce stress smoking weed !--I think U got a broke machine and ate something that didn't agree with U !--Sweating bullets then throw up ?-- but -just in case get it checked out !--Some may say I'm wrong but I think one of the biggest risk for heart attack is worrying that U might have a heart attack ! Just saying !


----------



## Keef

Had to check my BP --it was 4 !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef had high BP years ago before he got his pain managed. Once he was able to manage pain, he didn't need the BP meds. Probably nothing to worry about Rose, but keep a check on it. Check it when you're chill; if it's high when you're chill, then you might be concerned. BP is always highest upon awakening.


----------



## yarddog

Sounds like keef needs to be hunting down some hippy slayer for his juice.


Kraven so generous he gave away his prize jar!!


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, thank you DD, and you too keef. The bit of pot I had is making me feel better. I think this sounds like a good day to take it easy, movies and stuff.

Thank you, if it goes crazy again I will go in.  And, when my stomach is better i will take an aspirin.  Thanks guys.. OFC Clinic.


----------



## bozzo420

just like our plants ,we need magnesium .I take a Prilosec every day for heartburn. but any stomach pill will cause shortage of magnesium.  cramps are a sign of a need for magnesium.  dehydration  causes cramps also.


----------



## Keef

U be O.K. Rose !--Dog I was thinking the same thing about Kraven giving away a jar of his favorite weed !--I think we need to go party with Kraven !--I'll bring one of those reusable grocery bags --Just in case !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose dont be messing around with this. Your resting BP should never be that high. Did you not take your BP meds the day before or something?
Maybe your machine was wrong,,because those two readings are very different.


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Bozzo !


----------



## Kraven

Rose, like DD said, you need a cardio work up with labs


----------



## mrcane

Rose... Rooose, At least a new machine....Please.....Money well spent.....


----------



## Keef

Nice Nap!--Rose still alive ?-- Got to be 4:20 somewhere !


----------



## Rosebud

I am , and i am feeling much  better. It is now 140/70. I feel like i have been through the wringer, but i am going to be ok. Please don't worry about me. I had a cardio appt. last month.. my carotid  artery sounded good to him I will get the blood work done this coming week.  Thanks for your help DD and all. And bozzo, you are so right, i take magnesium every night. I am very sorry if i worried anyone, I was worried.

Carry on please....Smoke some pot will ya?


----------



## Keef

Dat's  what I'm doing Rose !-Still raining !


----------



## mrcane

:bongin::guitar::aok: I'm Tokin......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef Beautiful sunshine here but cold warmed up to 23 so far.... I gotta go out do a little tree work , if I can Get the saw goin......Or my lazy a$$


----------



## mrcane

Keef You check your snail mail today???


----------



## Rosebud

snowing in the dessert... whoever says it is too cold to snow have never lived in alaska. 
It was 19 last i looked.


----------



## Keef

No Cane they don't run for hour or so !-- U cutting and trimming to open those panels up to the sun ?-- Rose --I plan on remaining ignorant to the nuances of snow fall !


----------



## mrcane

Burr....Rose I worked out of Dutch Harbor Ak. & the bering sea....Last 5 years that I worked, Cold YA,----  Snow..Sideways..Glad to be Home safe


----------



## mrcane

Just trimming my pear trees.."maybe"  panels got all the sun I can give'em.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaa,,,Rose the Outlaw banned from MC. Now thats funny. :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Whew, finally getting the cobwebs knocked outa my head....there will be no more getting up and smoking the HS at wake and bake....learned that the hard way today, I got nothing done and have felt drugged all day lol. Now I know what to expect .....it puts that smoke in a whole new category, night time only smoke, like maybe an hour or two before you wanna crash, i smoked a tester and it crippled me today


----------



## Kraven

Rose glad your OK....no fooling around, next time you call EMS!


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> Rose glad your OK....no fooling around, next time you call EMS!


 Yes, e-sister. Nag, nag, nag, nag, nag, 911 damn it!


----------



## giggy

good evening everybody, got to spend most of the day with the wife, and got 4 cubic foot of happy frog soil. payed 50.12 for it. to have one bag shipped to me was over 50.00 so i think i did good. time to start over again.


----------



## giggy

rose i'm with everybody else 911 is your friend.


----------



## DirtyDiana

EXERCISE!!!  I thought you said extra fries!


----------



## Rosebud

Ha ha DD.  Yes giggy. Yes Hippie, Yes Kraven.

Hippie, what is your new signature pic?

Wh, I see the comparison to TCVG and Keef, only I think keef is sane.  That guy was nuts and pretty fun too.
Kraven, i figured that you passed out.. You were slain by the hippie slayer.

Mr cane, i am glad you settled in this state and out of alaska. It is cold up there.


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am. Epic is not even close to the word, that is by far the hands down strongest smoke that I have ever smoked /ate. I was crippled and that is quite the feat, I had heard it was legendary. I gave G13 crap about stopping at green lights....this put me down....my concern is it was a little ol popcorn bud the lowest one there and it made me stupid, this plant has 2-3 weeks left to go, she has not come anywhere close to ripe so I'm concerned about how strong it might be, isn't that a cool concern to have.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,,Keef ain't crazy,,he's sane,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Rose is it still cold ?  I don't know how U guys do it! Only time I been to Alaska I was on my way to Korea and had on a light summer uniform !--It was not summer in Alaska !-- Everything was white and cold !


----------



## Keef

Hopper I be as crazy as I need to be !--The docs always used them "path" words --Psycho--Socio --Something like that !-- I got experience !-- Been back sniffing plants --The T.E. and B.B. look  alike --covered in tricomes --The T.E. smells like peppy coffee while that B.B. is working that Blueberry smell !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im just messen wit ya Little Brother. Im an Athiest,,most all Religions think were crazy. LOL


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- Giving someone like me a head injury and I'll use it ! --The last time the Mormons stopped by they caught me in a bad mood !--Almost felt bad for them after they left but U step up to my door with your religious talk --U at the wrong place !-- I should have let them leave without tearing thier religion to pieces !-- I know a thing or two about religious history !--Macaroni --Now that was funny !


----------



## Keef

Where's  the O.F.C.  this rainy Sunday evening !--Rose U still O.K. ? --Cane --Dat's  funny Cuz !--It's  a shame but it's  still funny !--Ain't my first rodeo !--Hippie I see U down there !--Still wearing them sandals?  --


----------



## mrcane

Oh S*** I'm A mess.... the neighbor was by, he picked up a vape today, some knock off of the volcano. First time I used one of those things...A big sativa at that I'm a f***** wreck....vibrating an s***.  Man I don't know bout huffin on that bag neither.{bad memories} I recall doing that in the Past, & the results wer not good...


----------



## mrcane

It's Over.....:stoned:


----------



## Keef

What up Fog !-- About to call it a night !-- Catch ya later !


----------



## Hippie420

Damn! All the old farts are drifting off. I'm used to smoking alone anyhoo.....

I've smoked through a couple of vapes. From my experience, unless I find a pot o' gold to waste, I'll stick with a joint or a pipe. YMMV.

Tucked into some scissor hash. Whoa!


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC, sure hope everyone had a safe and happy New Year.  Can't sleep. :bong2: 

Rosebud, I got my dirt, but I'm going to need more.  Or, Rosebud do you put curtain filling in your dirt, like peat moss or perlite?  

Well it time for :spit: and :joint4:  

Sick of this rain, it got my woods all flooded.  It is all most to my well house.  I think the rain is gone away.  I hope it has.  

Everyone let smoke :48:


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC, sure hope everyone had a safe and happy New Year.  Can't sleep. :bong2: 

Rosebud, I got my dirt, but I'm going to need more.  Or, Rosebud do you put curtain filling in your dirt, like peat moss or perlite?  

Well it time for :spit: and :joint4:  

Sick of this rain, it got my woods all flooded.  It is all most to my well house.  I think the rain is gone away.  I hope it has.  

Everyone let smoke :48:


----------



## ness

don't know what happen I got a double mes. up.  sorry.


----------



## Hippie420

Nes is up early and I'm up late. One or two more hits and I'm calling it a night.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. starting my wake and bake, yall join me.


----------



## Kraven

Kraven said:


> Yes ma'am. Epic is not even close to the word, that is by far the hands down strongest smoke that I have ever smoked /ate. I was crippled and that is quite the feat, I had heard it was legendary. I gave G13 crap about stopping at green lights....this put me down....my concern is it was a little ol popcorn bud the lowest one there and it made me stupid, this plant has 2-3 weeks left to go, she has not come anywhere close to ripe so I'm concerned about how strong it might be, isn't that a cool concern to have.



lol first thing I did this morning was to find two more low hangers that looked like they needed sampling.....Am I just plain bad? They should be dry in a few days at most.......HS got me tweekin for some more.



giggy said:


> morning everybody. starting my wake and bake, yall join me.



I'm in giggy  :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- That bud was just asking for it Kraven !-- 44 and drizzle ! Got D.D. off to work ! I'm dragging !--Hoping a pipe will help !-- It hurts when I do this !


----------



## yarddog

That slayer got kraven acting like a newbie!   Trolling for low hanging buds to snatch!

I woke up to my old lady cat purring.  She gets in the bed between my wife and I.   Her owner was going to dump her out a few years ago.   How do you have a cat for 12 years and then you don't want her no more?   
Got a dirt bike ride today.   Headed into a national forest to ride the service roads.   Nothing like being in the middle of thousands of acres of forest.  This is one of the few places you will still see quail.  Saw a covey of a dozen or so last time.


----------



## Kraven

YD this is what crippled me and she has two + weeks to go till she is done cooking.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Damn! All the old farts are drifting off. I'm used to smoking alone anyhoo.....
> 
> I've smoked through a couple of vapes. From my experience, unless I find a pot o' gold to waste, I'll stick with a joint or a pipe. YMMV.
> 
> Tucked into some scissor hash. Whoa!



:yeahthat:


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Slept in some and it feels great!!! Now time for Wake & Bake....
              :48:


----------



## Kraven

I'm down cane :48:  puff puff pass....


----------



## mrcane

Another Clear & cold night 19*, been the same for about a week...
   Kraven, the Slayer, Beautiful :aok:


----------



## mrcane

Rose, How you feeling this A.M.??


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC
nes, I don't, but some perlite would not hurt. This is how I grow now, sorry if others have heard this before.

I use ffof, like you have or I use my own made soil made with left over ffof and a bunch of ammendments. When i use FFOF I add worm castings [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Unco-Industries-Earthworm-Castings-Fertilizer/dp/B00C7MJ9CO/ref=sr_1_3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1451835990&sr=1-3&keywords=worm+castingsall[/ame] over the top of the pot at about week 3-4. then when i flip to flower I use a bat guano that is high in P and K--ya know how you look at a bag or a bottle of nutes and they have  NPK numbers The worm casting are N for nitrogen for vegging and the P and K  (phosphorous and potassium) are in the bat guano for flowering. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JKA7HS?keywords=bat%20guano&qid=1451835651&ref_=sr_1_12&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-12The[/ame] only other thing i use is EM1 [ame]http://www.amazon.com/12-oz-EM-1-Microbial-Inoculant/dp/B009DI4SIU/ref=sr_1_3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1451835844&sr=1-3&keywords=em1+microbial+inoculant[/ame]

I also use [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Xtreme-Gardening-RT4402-Mykos-2-2-Pound/dp/B003STB5N6/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1451835918&sr=1-1&keywords=mycorrhizal+fungi[/ame]  when I plant. FFOF has lots of peat moss so i don't use any more.  That was a long answer to a short questions. I know this looks way expensive, but I always try to remember 300 bucks for and ounce of good pot.. and these amendments will last you a long time for many grows.

Now i have my own worms so i don't have to pay for worm castings, and they are fun in a very weird way to have.. They love pumpkin..who knew?  worm castings are the cheapest part. ha.  I don't think i could raise Indonesian bats.

Now you know all I do... I sure hope your plants do well for you. There is nothing like growing your own beautiful plants that do beautiful things for our mind a body.


----------



## Rosebud

HI guys, about 100 % better than yesterday..thanks for your help.

13 DEGREES in the desert!! Remember this summer when it was 113?  Geez

Mr cane thanks for asking, so much better. I rested yesterday and slept well,  How are you after you vaping extravaganza?  
And Kraven, those plant just look like they could hurt ya..  I think i am too much of a woose.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Cane for the kind words...under her clothes is an "S" and a cape....who knew?
Morning Rose, same question how are you, whats your BP...ect.
Back to Cane...colder than my freezer...nope don't like it.
Keef wake up and be crazy!
Where did WH get off to?


----------



## Kraven

Ok Rose we posted at the same time, glad your good...yes HS worries me some...really strong!! Just got a cut of Icookies and c99...got the same warning on Icookies, was told its pretty close in strength but at least you can function on it. HS just makes you stupid....secretly I got me one more off the bottom today so in a few days I'm gonna give it a repeat since I know whats up now.


----------



## Rosebud

I love I cookies. it is great smoke but I take it before any amber shows.  I would be afraid of hippie slayer Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

Good to know, I'm looking forward to running it, got a bunch just sitting in line waiting to fly out to the flower tent.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC
> nes, I don't, but some perlite would not hurt. This is how I grow now, sorry if others have heard this before.
> 
> I use ffof, like you have or I use my own made soil made with left over ffof and a bunch of ammendments. When i use FFOF I add worm castings http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C7MJ9CO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 over the top of the pot at about week 3-4. then when i flip to flower I use a bat guano that is high in P and K--ya know how you look at a bag or a bottle of nutes and they have  NPK numbers The worm casting are N for nitrogen for vegging and the P and K  (phosphorous and potassium) are in the bat guano for flowering. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JKA7HS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 only other thing i use is EM1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009DI4SIU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I also use http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003STB5N6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  when I plant. FFOF has lots of peat moss so i don't use any more.  That was a long answer to a short questions. I know this looks way expensive, but I always try to remember 300 bucks for and ounce of good pot.. and these amendments will last you a long time for many grows.
> 
> Now i have my own worms so i don't have to pay for worm castings, and they are fun in a very weird way to have.. They love pumpkin..who knew?  worm castings are the cheapest part. ha.  I don't think i could raise Indonesian bats.
> 
> Now you know all I do... I sure hope your plants do well for you. There is nothing like growing your own beautiful plants that do beautiful things for our mind a body.



lol Rose raise Indonesian bats, I thank you, so, very much.  I got 5 or 6 Blackberry Kush,  and some unknown, all I remember is it was go smoke.  I don't know if I am going to do three Blackberry and one unkown, or two seeds each.  Or, just two Blackberry.  I sure hope my seed are still good.  They have been in the frig.  not the fezz.  I did not know you could put them in the fezz.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Coffee and some gsc. Getting ready for some football. Eagles aren't going to playoffs but I still want to watch them play.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, Now that's a fan!! Good morning bro... Still Cold down there??


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !--Wake and Bake all over again !--Kraven that hippy slayer looks scary but I'd smoke it !-- Moved a couple more D.D.'s plants to aero so got 2 of each in aero !-- I'm keeping something in dirt in that spare room!-- These indica be liking some aero !--I've come to understand something lately !--That Widow is hard to grow like I do !--I would have never known if I would have just stayed with her !  Things gonna be changing !--I got me a stud in Trips who can fix that !  So Rose didn't have a heart attack ? Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Rosebud

No heart attack Keef, and I will join you for your pipe.  I think it is 4:20 somewhere. Nordel on my menu.

Good morning Umbra!

Cane, what is the temp there?


----------



## mrcane

Rose, Has warmed up to 31*& clear sun is shinning bright...And no wind
     Blueberry Haze ....:48:


----------



## Keef

That's better!--Rose-- D.D. got one more 12 hour day shift then a couple orientation night and we can get back to normal around here !--


----------



## mrcane

Hey... Here's one of the little Papaya!!!
   Six good nodes growing on seven...When do you think of topping?? 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane U gonna get a cloner right !--Let them girls run for awhile if U have room U can always top them later and have a crop ready  for next time ! -- They look healthy and happy !


----------



## Kraven

Rose what do organic peeps give for Mg, she is getting light between the veins on the leaves...looks like he is going there a little. Cane the girls look great man, maybe a little short on Mg. Me I would mix in 1 tsp Epsom salt in a 5 gal bucket of water and use that to water next time, but not sure what the organic peeps do ?

Topping, I usually do between the 7th and 10th nodes, I like a bushy plant that can hold some weight, once again I will defer to Rose, does she stretch a bunch?


----------



## mrcane

She is supposed to be on the short side...Just posted on my grow about some mineral tea that this local guy brews,Says it's "live"& use it within four hrs... ???? Any one use such a thing.???..  He brews lots of teas


----------



## Keef

What Kraven ask about how much she stretches means a lot !--This Widow 65% sativa stetches lie crazy the first couple weeks of bloom !--She is not recommended  for a SOG but I didn't know !-- Mag !-- Most water and soil got some but my RO water got none !-- I got a gallon of Cal/Mag and use 5cc per gallon of RO water !-- I don't see lightness in Cane's leaves Kraven could be the light?-- Sun was out when I woke from my nap now it's overcast again !  The weather has been working ole Keef this year !


----------



## Keef

Cane my papaya  is a couple weeks behind U so I need to know this stuff too ! Lead on !


----------



## Rosebud

I think papaya runs light green, a little yellow even.
She is short and she looks a little wimpy all the time. Even out doors. 

I use Epson salts for mag. if needed.

Cane, yes those teas are usually awesome. They need to be used before all the beneficial microbs die...


----------



## mrcane

Keek as of now they seem to be packin in just fine.. they are 5 - 6 inch's tall with 5- 6 nodes each....
   Man that neighbor Kid juts left,, he shows up at the back door with a Big bag of smoke... I mean Smoke in a bag...:stoned: He's out of control...
   I wouldn't spend the money on one,, But I'LL be kind enough to help him with a bag...


----------



## Keef

Cane it would be impolite to refuse a toke or 2 !--Do what U got to do !


----------



## Rosebud

Exactly, you don't want to be one of "those neighbors" ha.. I think you have a new bff.


----------



## Keef

Really don't U just hate those kind of people !-- That's  funny !-- U know Hopper told me be careful growing down here !--I do but U have to understand the Po-Po down here have tunnel vision on smuggling !--Long as U don't be talking and not moving squat U pretty safe if U don't be stupid !  I ain't giving them noreason to be looking at me !  I can't wrap my mind around what's  happened in the free states !--Even the the stupid rules and stuff !---Hey I grow under threat of jail now --So remove the threat of jail and I promise to be compliant !--U know I had my fingers crossed right !


----------



## giggy

good afternoon everybody. a little under the weather today, just can't seem to get right. i did put a few beans on to germ. 1- white widow x big bud fem, 1- bubba kush 2.0 fem, 2- sour diesels reg but have not had any males yet, 2- northern lights fem (i thought i was out last 2), and 3- 88 g13 hash plant. hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## ness

Good after noon OFC.  54 here and over cast.  I am excited about my grow.  It's going to be tricky, got a wood stove right out side the bathroom (grow room) it keeps it warm, I hope it helps out the grow situation.  If a problem, I got other plans.  I can do this and wishing it to be beautiful.  I see, everyone is up and at it.  Let pass :48:


----------



## mrcane

Sorry that you have to live like that keef... I would be leavin the Big state of Texas...
     I noticed in the whole south. that they just don't like us long hairs, Specially Yankee ones....


----------



## ness

I heard the Texas is bad a**.  But, you can get away with shooting some who trying to harm you.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, come north young man.  The northwest is beautiful and we have beaches.. kinda not warm though. But Oregon has some great beaches.  Keef and Wh are the only thing good about texas that i know of.. They kill people there.


----------



## ness

Been a hippie since the 60's :headbang2:.  You, would think I am old enough to smoke what I want.  The time is coming, so, we can smoke all we want. Even, Jesus smoke w***. :chuck::tokie:  Year, ago they arested this old lady in a rocking chair because she was growing. :headbang:


----------



## Keef

Cane this is all I've ever known !-- Texas a big place so got a wide range strangeness !-- I live in a resort tourism driven place so long hair is not uncommon !-- Being this close to the border brings a nother set of problems !-- Border patrol checkpoints anyone ?-- I tell U one thing --If I can grow under conditions like this --Might be best they not turn me loose !--


----------



## Keef

Another reason to stay is ---D.D. thinks it is funny !--but my people gonna need me !--Somebody got to teach them !---( Rose how much U say it was per person for that grow seminar ?)-- I could but I'm gonna be busy growing !-- Someone say $300 an Oz.?-- but U guys already know I'm carving me out a piece of the e-cig market !-- It may be bold but end prohibition and  U gonna have a hard time beating my product !-- Hey someone mentioned edibles? -- Recipe for THC lollipops and buttons on the bottom of the Skunk Pharm home page --Just saying !


----------



## Rosebud

for those that don't leave the ofc...for your viewing pleasure: http://www.tragedyandhope.com/rick-simpson-cannabis-hemp-solutions-to-human-problems/

Preach baby!


----------



## Keef

Rose I got to wait cause I know it's  gonna be sad !--Face is giving me a fit !--It can make me an emotional  wreck !-- U always giving me ideas without meaning to sometimes !--If I made oil out of something like that Nordle of yours and mixed it with a high THC oil and turned that oil into an e-cig liquid --I cod have me a nice pain control mix !--- Maybe use a speedy sativa oil ? --These are things Keef need to know ! --I see in Washington  State they putting some new restrictions on BHO manufacture !--I guess Super Critical CO2 shatter gonna be industry standard !-- Doing an extraction with CO2 at 5,000 pounds per square inch !--Anyone wanna play ?--


----------



## Keef

Kraven U need to double up on that Hippy Slayer !--Get U some dry ice and big glass window or the like !--Hippy Slayer Hash !--What U think ?


----------



## giggy

i might have long hair, but i'm not a hippy. i'm more redneck and bikerish, and have been known to do some serious hell raising in my day, now i just try to be mellow as it hurts to much and takes to long to heal anymore.

as far as texas goes, if i move from where i'm at it will be back home. born a texan, raised a texan and i'll die a texan no matter where i lay my head.

rose good to see your good today, i believe you scared most of us. take care of yourself.

krav nice pics bro.

to everything else i missed the answer is.

yes

no

i didn't do it


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy what up ? --I can't say I would fit into any single definition !--I just try to be the best Keef I can !---

Rose-- I couldn't get the volume to turn up on my new phone but I was able to read the text on that RSO post !--I'll have to watch it again when D.D. shows me how to adjust my volume! -I thought it was gonna be something sad !-- We just scratching the surface of this plant !-- Hey do U winterize your RSO before evaporating the solvent !--Fancy word for putting the extract into the freezer for 48 hours then filtering out the waxes and stuff before evaporating the solvent! Should make a nice clean extract with many uses !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> for those that don't leave the ofc...for your viewing pleasure: http://www.tragedyandhope.com/rick-simpson-cannabis-hemp-solutions-to-human-problems/
> 
> Preach baby!



Rosebud, I just watch the vid. Very interesting.  They call this a free country nope.  They got you right at birth, there your SS card, so, your number.  Maybe we will be flower girls again, when (prob, what Keef would say) ends.  We will see the end before we go.  The world going to change.  It all ready is.  Glad your feeling better.  I get my bad days and good day.  Today is a good day :tokie:


----------



## Keef

Let me tole ya'll something about Rose's "Heart attack" -- U see there's this compound in weed called CBD and one of it's  properties  is that it helps prevent arteries from clogging !--She take her heart med regularly and Nordle got her back !--Just eat more weed Rose !- U get more of the benefits that way !

Hey Nes !-What up girlfriend ?--  Got that grow figured out !-- When in doubt about fertilizer and water sometimes less is more !


----------



## Keef

While I'm at it Kraven needs to start eating weed that hasn't been cooked --He needs the THC acid for his G.I. tract !-- Umbra got seizures covered with THC and CBDS but he needs to eat more weed  too !-- Dog needs to eat weed regularly the THC and CBD will reduce his ADD and leg twitching !--Teach him how to relax !--Did I miss anyone ?-- Giggy --Pain? -- Eat and smoke more weed !  My turn !- Just like the rest !--I'm doing the best I can under the circumstances  !


----------



## ness

Got the grow all figure out.  I'm trying something different.  I brought this light from Am. it is called Emperor of Gadgets LED Grow Light for Speed up Plant grow with Super Harvest Colors (NASA Red and Blue)  I don't know what watt it is, just like me I forgot to write it down.  I can go back to Am. and get.  I think that is what I will do. Let's get H**** :48: When DD get home please tell her I said Hello.


----------



## Keef

I'm sure it'll work just fine Nes !-- I'll tell D.D. U said hello !-- Once she gets orientation over she'll be around more !-- I'm pacing the floor waiting on those GG#4 seed !-- I'm ready to get everything up and into aero so I can sort it out !-- I think I'll hang on to Trips but I might keep me a fine GG#4 boy !  --

--I ain't talking about it no more but U must know I'm still after them !


----------



## Rosebud

Evening peeps.

Giggy, thank you, I sure never meant to worry folks, but I wasn't sure of what to do. It seemed the crisis had passed but I have never had that happen before and lets face I talk to you guys a lot, so perhaps I over shared.ha My bp was normal this morning. So thanks for caring.
Keef, did you say cannabis helps what about a heart attack?   I was thinking about using some hash and mixing it with coconut oil and take that at night.  Maybe heat it up a little as the hash hasn't been decarbed.

Keef, if you can come up with a ecig that doesn't use propylene glycol(sp) but something organic I would be interested.

It has warmed up to 22 degrees. Mr cane, hey.  Nes, i will join you. Time to switch from nordle to evening...papaya it will be. So, yes I will join you.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Rose!-- Most heart attacks are the result of an artery in the heart becoming clogged !--The tissue it feeds dies !--The heart weakens if the patient lives !- CBDs  help prevent plaque from clogging up the arteries!--Sure U can smoke but when U exhale the smoke still has THC and CBDs  in it but when U eat it U get it all !--Rose I don't think U need to eat hash Empty some caps and pack them full of lesser weed and the oil !--Have to work out your own dosage !-- Eat some Nordle and U get all them CBDs --smoke U get maybe half !


----------



## ness

well it is off to see a movie.  Everyone have wonderful night:48:


----------



## Keef

Rose !--I'm working with food grade vegetable glycerin not propylene glycol !-- When I first tried to quit smoking I had never had a smokers cough but when I started using an e-cig it had a PG ! base and I got a smokers cough !--D.D. convinced me to give VG a try !-- Cough went away and I quit smoking !-- So it has always been V.G. for me !- If U want to know how it's  done just check the research over at skunk pharm !-- They solved to problem of separation of the ingredients--They have used as much as 50% shatter !!--No one needs something that strong !--If U do just do dabs !-- I want to make a strength that is about the same as the weed it came from was toke for toke !


----------



## Keef

There is a very high sentence for making an extract so of course I wouldn't do such a thing !-- It would take forever for enough THC to be disolved into VG or PG to get U high !-- Open forum !--I don't care !--The secret to making e-cig juice is to homogenise it like they do milk to keep the milk fats from separating out the milk !--They are heated together then homogenized --This can be done with a dremel with a homemade whisk --the shaft of the whisk would pass through  a hole in a rubber plug once the mixed material has been heat to proper temp the whisk and rubber plug would be place into the vessel and whip the sheet out of it and U got e-cig juice that won't separate for at least 90 days unless U put it in the fridge !--If it gets cold it will separate! -- Only problem is U have to make several ounces at a time !--So now U know !


----------



## Rosebud

Is it safe to inhale VG?  I know you can eat it..but   Watching that new rick simpson video makes me think i should start on the oil just a tiny bit and i think coconut would be good for me.

keef I understand but i didn't know nor have ever read about cbd helping clogged arteries.


----------



## Keef

Let me find the research again Rose and I'll tell U where it came from !--We use cold pressed unrefined coconut oil !--I take my caps and chase them with a tablespoon or so of oil ! --The cold pressed unrefined oil still taste like coconut ! I been smoking V.G. for several years !---All e-cig  nicotine juice has either a P.G. or V.G. base !


----------



## Keef

Rose that info about CBDS being anti- Ischemic  came from a chart printed by Sick med seeds !--Don't know where they got thier info !


----------



## Rosebud

That would be awesome!


----------



## Keef

Pork chops with mac and cheese !--May not be fancy but I'm full and stoned !--Where's  the night shift hadn't heard from Hippie and Fog yet !


----------



## mrcane

I'm Punching Out....


----------



## Hippie420

Clock out, old farts. Second shift is here! Smoked a bowl of that hot water hash my buddy made. Nice buzz.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef  O.F.C. ......Lets get this show rollin :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Hey Cane what up !--I'm not liking this O dark thirty stuff !--D.D. got one more day shift !-- Working on this pipe !--Kinda foggy in my mind this morning!  Low 40's headed back to 70's by end of the week !


----------



## mrcane

Looking at that octo cloner,, over at HTG supply....That & some 2' T5s I should be looking good to start cloning 

    Just 32* here this AM......


----------



## giggy

morning cane and keef, new work hours 0700 till ? for the rest of the month. money will be good but i'll be a hornet before it is over. no bake this morn so yall do one for me. peace


----------



## Keef

I think you'll like it Cane !-- especially if U gonna be transferring them to dirt !-- U got feminized seed ? -- About 3 weeks into bloom take a cut from each of them --Keep up with what clone came from what plant --Just in case on of your girls is a hermie --That way U can remove it and any clones that came from it !-- I hope U find room for some of Umbra's  Bunch !-- The Blueberry Blast has impressed me !-- I don't know about all of them but I got a wonderful Blueberry coming from the grow room !  I took some more cuts from her too !--  My boy Trips gnna have to be chopped back soon ! --He's doing that swirled calyx thing that I see in my Widow sometime except I think he gonna switch back to 3 leaves at a time ! --I hope I get a girl that makes 3 leaves out of the Trips --T.E. cross !--That would be a clone only keeper !


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy have a good day !--Hey Cane I think HTG spy is where I got my first cloner !--Do they have a square 25 spot cloner ?


----------



## Keef

Caps kicking in --I be alright soon !--I wanted to tell Rose of my experience  with weed and coconut oil !-- My first experiments making caps I felt like U should cook the weed in the oil drain it and use the oil !--Works well but can be messy if U try to put it in caps !--In a small pan place crumbled weed and enough coconut oil to just cover it !--Heat pan --I've done it at a simmer and I've fried weed !--THC would rather go into the Oil than vaporize !--U can heat the oil right up to the smoke point if U want --No hotter !!-- Lower and longer is my preference !--Drain oil from the weed !--That be THC coconut oil now !-- Now comes the fun part where someone ends up getting way high !--U got to figure out how much is a dose !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Giggy, sorry you are working but the money will be nice. we will keep the joint lit while your away.

Thanks for the tutorial keef, I am going to do that and use it at night. 

Mr cane, before you go for the cloner, I was wondering if you wanted another opinion. I made my own cloner years ago with an small air pump and it worked, but I thought i would take a pic of my favorite way to clone and seem to get 100% Sometimes I use a heating mat if needed.View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Keef

I've never cloned in dirt but that's  how Bozzo does it !--It's  a weed it's  hard to kill and U can do all sorts of things to it !--I haven't had any success yet grafting but I will !-- A mother that has limbs from half dozen different varieties  would be the goal !-- Not sure it is nessesary  I just want to know if I can do it !--

Rose --U won't be able to press all the oil out the weed !-- I got tired of trying  to find something to do with the left over weed !--

 For me the best and easiest way was to run the weed thru a screen decarb it and pack it into caps and chase them with some coconut oil !--Let your belly do the extraction with no waste !-- clean , fast and easy !--Got 1500 size 00 empty gel caps !-- I rounded off a wooden chop stick to fit in the caps !--I use it to pack the caps full !--2-3 or more depending  on the weed !-- Best way I know to start the day !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, doin the job hunt today....cold here, o'l hippy is outa town so went to tend his girls this am, he left me some Blue Meany, I'll get my head fogged when I return this afternoon....I also sorta took another bud off the HS yesterday and trimmed it real well, small bud will dry fast....gonna see if it hits me again like last time. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning gang. Spending the day avoiding anything that even comes close to work! A warm 22 degrees here with a wind chill that takes it down to 13, so it's bubble in the morning and a nice warm bar in the afternoon (it's beer day).
I figure a sixty year old man can take his bride to the bar twice a week if'n he wants to!

Wallet is going to be flat the rest of the month. Just blew $365 on a bi directional OEM remote starter for the bus. This old hippie's gonna be driving warm this winter.


----------



## ness

Good Morning Hippie, cane, Keef, giggy, Kraven, Rosebud, and all.  Feels like 45 and sunny day.  Going to be a great day.  OH, time for my :spit: and :bong2:.  Ya, that is better.  Doing more work in grow room.  Got a lot on my plate.  I hate driving, get lost quick.  It gives me all kinds of brain spasms.  Always on alert for the other cars.  Drives me crazy.  Hate it.  Well, it time to get Bake for my day.  Care to pass one around :48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, another way of cloning is air layering. You mentioned grafting cannabis, air layering is a bit like that.
https://youtu.be/vJpnk4BC1Bg


----------



## mrcane

Went back to bed {reracked} got a nice nap..... But now there is this white stuff all over outside....    Oh well it is winter....
  Rose, that is so cool.. Option overload..  And you get 100% using those plugs Eh??
  Hippie is getting Lazy in his old age.... Still got to push the clutch in on my rig...


----------



## ness

Trying out all of my pipes one by one.  I do believe that will get me where I want to be.  I'm :stoned:  On to the next


----------



## Rosebud

Fog, thank you. I have a coffee warmer, would that work?  Awesome and easy.

Keef check your pm's please.

Kraven you are just a good guy.. thanks for all you do for the hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks hope everyone has a great day. Work is real slow for me right now,,,scary slow. Weedhopper not happy and very stressed. Slowest I been in several years.


----------



## Keef

Cane and I working a split shift !-Went back to bed myself !--Then everybody wakes up !-- Love my coconut oil !-- I got no hash but we make do !-- I need some coffee anyone wanna get high !-- We gonna hit 70 tommorrow! --What's  white stuff Cane !--U know we ain't post to talk about other drugs or politics!


----------



## WeedHopper

He was talking about snow Keef.:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Well that's  different !--Sorry Cane !-- I get high I get confused sometimes !-- Flipping thru the channels and I find food porn !--Prime Rib with King Crab Legs !--That's  just wrong !


----------



## WeedHopper

Snorting snow,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa. That would really mess up the ole head. Ouch


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for ignoring my friend WH, political talk. I removed it for you WH.    Sorry work is so slow.. That is way stressful. Stay calm.. you can hang with us. .Keef can entertain you.

Fog, thank you for reminding me I have a point and shoot thermometer,, Used it all last summer on the plants.  I am going to finish cleaning up this house then i will start on my new form of rso.

It has warmed up today to 28 so far. woohoo not.


----------



## Keef

Why is it so bright out there ? -- I'm not used to it !-- I'm waiting on my GG#4 seed !--Like Christmas all over again !-- I need to get D.D.'s plants to aero !---It gets complicated !-- Keeping up with who's who but it saw Kraven spoon labels !--It was out for plastic spoons when some plastic horticulture tags showed up !--D.D. on the job!--


----------



## Keef

Forgot !--Rose U take oil with your RSO ? -- U should !


----------



## giggy

man what a day this is turning into. i got a couple more minutes and break will be over. just thought i would pop in and say hey. i'll try to get back on after work. peace yall.


----------



## Keef

If they would just end prohibition Giggy wouldn't have to do that jobby-job stuff !--Giggy a pot farmer in the land of cotton !--- Master be laying the whip on us Southern Outlaws !-- We don't get weed stores and stuff all we get is jail if we get caught !--- For growing a frickin  weed !--Really ! I mean does that even make any sense!-- --Come on congress do your job !--This is wrong !--Fix it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Thank you for ignoring my friend WH, political talk. I removed it for you WH.    Sorry work is so slow.. That is way stressful. Stay calm.. you can hang with us. .Keef can entertain you.
> 
> Fog, thank you for reminding me I have a point and shoot thermometer,, Used it all last summer on the plants.  I am going to finish cleaning up this house then i will start on my new form of rso.
> 
> It has warmed up today to 28 so far. woohoo not.




THANKS ROSE. :doh:


----------



## Kraven

Hi all....well maybe I'm getting to be a wuss in my old age but the blue Meanie the o'l hippy left for me got a sizable amount of thump to it.


----------



## Keef

4:20 at the beach--I'm doing what I got to do !-- suns out temp in the 60s !-- Wish it was gonna last !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven --That would be a first !--I never met a Marine who was a wuss!


----------



## yarddog

Sorry to bomb y'all with a song, but these lyrics are amazing.  

Well she's walking through the clouds
With a circus mind
That's running wild
Butterflies and zebras and moonbeams
And fairy tales,*

That's all she ever thinks about

Riding with the wind

When I'm sad she comes to me
With a thousand smiles
She gives to me free

It's alright, she says
It's alright
Take anything you want from me
Anything

Fly on, little wing


----------



## Hippie420

I give it a two. Nice lyrics, but you can't dance to it.

Un-American Band Stand.


----------



## Hippie420

It's official. Today was the first day of winter in the Mitten. 22 degrees and the sandals didn't go on, but the Joe issue jungle boots did.

I'm such a woosie. Feels weird to be wearing socks.


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, maybe I like it cuz I don't dance!!    And another thing, I give your feet a "2" as well!!!!    
Ha-ha.


----------



## WeedHopper

Potheads,:rofl:


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Potheads,:rofl:



did someone call my name? i do resemble that remark.


----------



## Keef

U people amuse the hell out of me !-- Can't dance to it !--Hippie's feet a 2 !--What up Giggy ?


----------



## Rosebud

Hello, someone say pot head?


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Been a strange day !-- Rain be coming back !--I don't mind the rain so much as the pressure  change !--That last storm just waved the pressure up and down for days !-- Most times the wind blows off the gulf the salt air seems to help but the north and west wind don't help !  Looks like Umbra gets a ood then it comes to Texas !  Strange weather !


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> And another thing, I give your feet a "2" as well!!!!
> Ha-ha.


 Aww. come on, dog! You said they looked like women's feet. You don't like women?


----------



## Hippie420

I forgot, Dog. You ain't near old enough to remember American Bandstand with ole **** Clark. That's back when there wasn't any such thing as color TV. You got two channels on it, unless you were a rich kid. Then you got three.


----------



## Hippie420

What the ****? You can't say **** Clark? How about Richard Clark? What a bunch of ****!


----------



## giggy

can't say dic, wow.

keef i set down at the computer and the wife comes in and says. do you want to smoke one? i say well i'm, and about that time she had my arm twisted up behind my back and said come on. so i did.


----------



## giggy

Fog said:


> peace giggy!
> 
> i love your signature



which one?


----------



## Keef

Hippie exoring the automatic censoring program !-- U got to know how to get around it !--Did U mean D-i-c-k  C-l-a-r-k ?


----------



## yarddog

Lol, poor guy has his name censored!!      Hippie, you got me cornered with your word games.  Your right, old dicky was not on the air when  I came up. 
 Now we got the beiber joke. 
Keef, I can't understand how you would ever get banned.


----------



## yarddog

Been dazed and confused for so long it ain't true.  
Let's smoke a bowl!


----------



## Keef

From which place Dog?


----------



## Rosebud

I laugh.  Hippie, you are very funny. I guess that is pretty crazy censoring ****.

YD, you wrote the song?

making navy bean soup tonight. smells good.


----------



## Keef

Watch this after Monday and Tuesday  even the calender says *** --That's  right W-T-F gets censored !


----------



## yarddog

No Rose, I believe it was jimi Hendrix that wrote that piece.  

We are all adults here.  Outlaws of society at that! We should be able to say ****.   Or ****.    But we can keep **** and **** blocked.


----------



## mrcane

Hey All, Ya'll  been busy ...Hippie I remember Band Stand & Ol **** Clark,the go go girls and all.....doe's that mean we git'en old?  Snow here today bring your own shovel....Keef


----------



## Kraven

You know your stoned enough when you only have to ready keef's post once to get it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bunch of stoaners. Lol


----------



## Keef

Nose is bleeding !-Catch up later !


----------



## mrcane

Blueberry Haze Tonight......:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven said:


> You know your stoned enough when you only have to ready keef's post once to get it.



Now that's funny, Kraven.

No bleeding Keef.

What is the title of that songYD?


----------



## Hippie420

Day one of the fat hippie's diet. Three lite beers, half a cup of oatmeal, and a small bowl of wheat chex. Yum. Gotta print me out a pic of those bell bottom jeans I want and tape it to the fridge.


----------



## Hippie420

I'll trade ya!

I must confess to splitting a handful of animal crackers with the pup, though.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I ran across a post concerning making feminized seeds. Pretty simple.
http://www.stonerhaven.com/topic/2800-diy-fem-seeds/


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I checked and jimi Hendrix wrote it back in 1967.   
Title is Little Wing.  

Ya just can't dance too it though. At least   that's what the guy with the hobbit feet said a few posts back.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D. O.F.C.   Yep up early again, Got a little make up heat going on in the garage.
   34* out, supposed to warm up some..34* sure beets 18* I'll take it....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  --It lives !--Long night !--Got the bleeding stop !--Wore down but I be O.K. !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Bud,,,,,    :48:


----------



## giggy

Fog said:


> both but duct tape the best!


i got the duct tape one from one of my hot rod buddy's.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, i made a post last night but don't see it now, must of not posted it. anyway bubba kush 2.0 is in soil and looks like a sour diesel will today. seems like something else has popped but it has only been two days. yall folk have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Grow'm Giggy !--Cane be nap time soon ?  D.D. home with me today !-- She be bogarting my pipe this morning !-- I 'm probably gonna have to lay up today !--Dog said Hippie got Troll feet !--Be careful Dog !--Hippie might be old be he's still pretty sharp !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef you read my mind... Been thinkin, maybe Slippin back into bed for a bit....
   Morning Giggy!!!


----------



## Keef

I'll probably stay up !---D.D. back there working Veg. --Something going on with the T.E. box !-- Might have to cull a bunch of clones !--As long as I can save one I won't loose the T.E. !--Thinking about treating the box with peroxide cause a root disease could wipe me out !-- Can't keep the pH up on that box !-- Umbra's  BPU-x-B.B. --Thinking he Widow and the babies all kicking it !--  All but the T.E. !-- Strange !


----------



## Keef

Umbra thanks for that feminized link !--It's for another time !--My New Years resolution was to do my best not to discuss things having to do with "n" stuff !-- There will be a time for feminized seed but that's  not now !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps.

Hippie, you don't need no stinking diet... eat protein and fat and veggies..you be golden.

Keef, i hope you feel all the way better today.

YD, i am going to go look up that song Thank you. How is your flooding?

Goodnight cane. I enjoy a morning nap my own self.

Giggy, mojo for the bubba and sour D


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. 34f and cold.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning WeedHopper, how goes it in the big state? Is the little darling off to school yet or is she too young?
Any leads on work?  Thinking of you.


----------



## Keef

What up Rose !-- I be fine long as I stay mostly down !--I blew some blood but no gushing like sometimes !--What U gonna do but get back up ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am off to the trainer this morning. looking forward to it. Mr rb is coming along to meet and greet and set up his one month. Then he is on his own. This should be interesting.

smoking a joint, a big a s s joint full of nordle and I cookies. I believe it is the breakfast of ch


----------



## Keef

Shame on U Rose !--Getting around that automatic censor that !-- Had a Tae-kwon-do teacher used to have a hard working me out till he found my weakness !--He would slap me or something like that I would do my best to lay hands on him !--Next thing I know he's saying --Good workout see tommorrow !-- I would be thinking to myself --He did it again !--Dam !


----------



## yarddog

Rose, we still have elevated water in the swamps and flood basins, but we are fine now.   We didn't get any major damage locally.  
Now its time for winter to set in.   I'll be holed up with the heater running doing all my indoor projects soon. Busy busy!!


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I was duped by a dentist once.  I had four teeth pulled in one day to make way for braces. He would tell me what number he was going to pull on, and then before he counted to that number he would yank on my tooth. Had me such a nervous wreck.  I would have been much more happier if he would have just told me the truth.  I can take the pain


----------



## Rosebud

DD is in the house! woo hoo

YD, did you get all the vehicles out? and how bout the dogs, don't tell me if it is bad, ha

I seem to be chatty today,sorry.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> You know your stoned enough when you only have to ready keef's post once to get it.



Thought it was just me!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, I saw that you didn't know "Little Wing" by Jimi, I was wondering what kind of music are you inclined to listen to?  Hey everybody! Finally got a few days off-- whoop, whoop!


----------



## Keef

I taught her everything she knows about music !--I would say she is proficient in her Rock and Roll knowledge !--Took her to her first concert !--Bad Company / Glen Fry and Joe Walsh at the Cow Palace in Tyler Texas !---


----------



## Keef

Dog -I spent a lot of time in a dental chair trying to save my teeth !--My gums began to recede and my teeth didn't have enough support and had to come out !--They had half of them out when I shattered my face !--Dentist couldn't do anything for a year !--With only a few teeth and a shattered face I was kinda monstrous looking !---They finally were able to finish removing them !--Then when I healed I went back for implants in my lower jaw !--Took a year or so to get them fitted right !--Now days I'm glad they gone !--They'll never hurt me again and I can eat anything I want !--When the dentist kept messing around trying get them right I got tired and got my dremel out and fitted them myself !--Only thing I don't have is a set of fighting teeth !--I have been known as a biter in a fight !--They make such a sweet scream when U latch on and start taking out chunks!--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rain is everywhere. Rain all this week. As to Little Wing, I like Tuck and Patti's version best. Tuck Andress is 1 of my favorite guitar players.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Not familiar with then Umbra, but I do prefer Blues over Jazz.


----------



## Rosebud

I listen to old time rock and roll... I love queen, I did listen to Jimi but I don't remember that song. I am a Beatles fan, CSN are a fav... I like Adelle's new Hello... I like her voice. Saw bette midler in concert, she is a kick. love her voice.  Janice was my friend. Pink floyd is fun sometimes.. But i love old gospel too. My mom was known to rock out on the piano. I love any harmony. I love to sing. We grew up singing harmony when i was a kid.


----------



## Keef

Didn't Stevie Ray Vaughn cover it with no vocals ? -- One time when D.D. took me to the dentist for surgery --I got chewed up on the way home !--Apparently --I tried to buy some of them drugs they gave me !--Another time --The dentist started an I.V. and started giving me some Valium --Told to tell him when I felt it --Of course I didn't say nothing till it was roaring !--He laid the still attached syringe down and turned away ---I decided I was on drugs and not responsible --I reach for the syringe and pushed the rest in !--I woke he was mad but I swore I didn't remember  doing something like that !--I was Rocket Man !


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Ya just can't dance too it though. At least that's what the guy with the hobbit feet said a few posts back.


 That's gnome feet to you, ya young whipper-snapper!


----------



## mrcane

Back Up ...Morning All...  DD Enjoy your time off...Have you got an Electrician to hook up that hot tub yet??
   OOpps Missed a page.....  Bluegrass anyone


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Hippie!


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Rose! Woke up to seven degrees. It's a fourteen degree heat wave now.

Umbra, is that rain you've been getting starting of offset the draught I've been hearing about?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning WeedHopper, how goes it in the big state? Is the little darling off to school yet or is she too young?
> Any leads on work?  Thinking of you.


Yep she is in kindergarten. Goes from 8 to11:45. Shes so cute in her Uniform. Its a Private school and she loves it. The public schools suck .
As for work im hanging in there. Hopefully a contract will come soon. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Rosebud

I bet she is adorable. So glad she is in your life.  We have no grandkids.. whats up with that? Doesn't look like we will either..hm...

Hippie, that is stupid cold. we are going to be in the upper 20s today.

Good morning Kraven... Have you been slayed?


----------



## Kraven

Geese....HS did me in again. Definitely a great smoke, but it is truly gonna have to be a night time strain for me. I smoked around 9 when I got this cup of coffee....lol I have gotten lost for 1.5 hrs on my way to the site....I would say I'm pleasantly stoned and very happy I have this in the selection now. Gonna go heat up the coffee in the microwave, hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## mrcane

Rose looks like southerly's coming our way, warming out here a little.. 36* lite rain...
 Kraven Just the name Hippie Slayer,, has to be night time smoke


----------



## ness

Good After Noon here OFC.  Down to the 30's here sunny.  Got the pop belly stove working.  Going to check the mail and feed my cats.  Got 4 male wild cat, way in the back of the yard they do not come near the house.  They know the Dogs are there.  Wish everyone a happy Hi day.  I'm working on my wake and bake. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

I'd smoke it in the morning !--So maybe I had a nap !-- Hippie !--What's  the Long Haired Leaping Knome up to today !--How does that remote starter working ?-- Do U have to keep it plugged into one of those heaters that keep cars from freezing ? -- That is just too cold !


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes What up ? --I will not chop wood or haul water !--Did my time !--Cane why don't U run over and hook that tub up ? --  She should have insisted the Tub be hooked up before she ordered my GG#4 seed !--

Won't be this week !--reminded me I need a taller ladder !-- I break easy !--I'm the one who needs it most ! --

Rose we saw CSY in New Orleans !--Nice ! Got a little too high for the Pink Floyd concert !--I seen stuff and things !--Pigs really can fly !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, it's on the way from the PRK. Should be here next week. Talked to the head wrench at the watering hole last night and told him I'd make an appointment as soon as it came in. Sure will be nice to lay here in bed and be able to warm up the bus before I go somewhere. If it wasn't my bucket vehicle, I wouldn't bother. When I did the "W" thing, I'd get up, toss my pants, boots, and coat on, and start the buggy. Go back in, do the teeth and face, finish getting dressed, pack the cooler, and head out in a warm truck.

Itchy for spring already. Can't wait to turn the airbrushes loose on the exterior. This is gonna be fun! The Pullet is one hell of an artist, and I can squirt paint pretty well. Bought a second airbrush and dropped a few hints. I think she's looking forward to doing a project with her old man.

It's up to 25 degrees now, so I think I'll get naked and roll around in the snow for awhile.


----------



## Keef

Hippie U a better man than me !--Give me a chill just reading that !-- To me cold is in the 50s !--


----------



## mrcane

Hippie What you got for Ideas for that exterior paint job??...Like the auto start Idea...
   Would of come in handy couple places I've lived...Had to keep the rig plugged in when I was in Montana...-40 But it's a dry -40, that's what they try to tell you...


----------



## Hippie420

You don't put your tongue on the pump handle at minus 40. Mater of fact, if you have to whizz outside, you take an axe with ya.


----------



## Rosebud

Earrings freeze at 40 in your ears..ouch. Your cheap plastic boots freeze.  It was 40 below zero the day we got married in alaska.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Nes What up ? --I will not chop wood or haul water !--Did my time !--Cane why don't U run over and hook that tub up ? --  She should have insisted the Tub be hooked up before she ordered my GG#4 seed !--
> 
> Won't be this week !--reminded me I need a taller ladder !-- I break easy !--I'm the one who needs it most ! --
> 
> Rose we saw CSY in New Orleans !--Nice ! Got a little too high for the Pink Floyd concert !--I seen stuff and things !--Pigs really can fly !--



Keef tj has a wood cutter, but he does have use an ax for the big stuff, and he to is broken down with back, and cramp all the time.  He is on pain med.  Piss test every month.  Lucky is not a smoker.  We are going to have a litter of puppies, going to finish up the birth room.  Not, to thrilled.  But, we are Dogs Lover here.  Those puppy are going to be just fine.  Order some baby bottles and prem. baby nipples.  It time for a hit.  Have a great day:48:


----------



## Keef

Way too cold for me !--I did half of 2 winters in Korea up in the mountains bordering North Korea !--I know 40 below !--Don't ever want to see it again !-- Then there was the winter up near Chicago! --I did like 4 --360s all while going thru an intersection at about 50 mph !--  Why U even need brakes in the winter up there ? -- U step on the brake it don't even slow U down !


----------



## yarddog

Rose, the tractor got them all out.  Ha-ha.  It was embarrassing with people seeing all that.  Lol.   The dogs have calmed down.  It is a jealousy problem with my wife and I.   They got into once more and I didn't get involved but stayed near if I had to break it up.   The Dane is so stubborn and selfish. He tries to  take his share and everyone else's.


----------



## Keef

Me and Tee Shirt Jake were on our way back home after a vet visit -- He looked over at me with hate in his eyes and said ---U said Tudor !


----------



## WeedHopper

Tudor,,,,:rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Rose, I Keep wondering...Where in Alaska???


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Rose,,,a double wammy,,,Married and Cold,,,thats one hell of a day. :bolt:
Just playing wit ya Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Anchorage, mr rb was stationed at Elmendorf AFB... Fort Richardson is up there too.

My special needs 3 year old standard poodle lunged and snapped at the bather yesterday. I told them to muzzle him as i didn't want to be sued. The groomer said she would bath him next time as he has never done that to her.  I am going to take him to the vet and find out if there is a doggy prozac, i don't want to knock him out but would love to give him something that helped his fear....fear aggresion, i am afraid.  Sheesh, i have been watching this developing. I have had dogs all my life and have never dealt with this form of nuts.


----------



## Keef

Rose just get the dog high !--Jet my little bud thief tried to do a drive by on me this morning but that trick will only work once !--I got dope dogs I have to watch them like a hawk around weed ! Benedril  should work too !


----------



## Keef

Rose my dog groomer got a trailer and comes to the house to groom the pups !-- I love it !--


----------



## mrcane

Rose Not only cold but city stuff to deal with... Sure glad you came home....
  Far as I'm concerned, they can keep  Alaska...


----------



## mrcane

Keef You gotta be kidding??? You have a dog groomer come to your house...


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- Cane he rings the bell and the chase is on !--They don't like baths !--I catch and take it to him !--He finishes we do it again ! --One day the T.V. was on the news and they said something  about weed and I had to listen to him tell me all the tax benefits and advantages of legalizing weed !--I had to just nod and agree !-- Old Fart probably gets high too ! He got a trailer all set up !--Even brings his own water ! Only problem the dog hear the door bell they try to hide !


----------



## mrcane

I don't know, did I take my pills? People actually have dog groomers come to there house..:confused2: That's All!! Guess that never had that kinda dog..they all just swam


----------



## Keef

The woman want to pamper her dogs it's  best just to go along with it !  Makes it easier on me !--Now if we only had a weed delivery service !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane-- I worry someti.es that if the LEO ever got wind of the O.F.C.  they'd come oozing for me !---They could end up at the wrong place couldn't they ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

4:10. Practice run!


----------



## Hippie420

What makes you think they haven't already?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, here's the real reason I have a dog groomer: one less thing for me to do. In the past, I spent hours grooming those little Shih Tzus! Plus, I don't even have to leave the house!  This guy is one of my best expenses, right up there with Rosie, the botvac! Afterall, they are my children!


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Back Up ...Morning All...  DD Enjoy your time off...Have you got an Electrician to hook up that hot tub yet??
> OOpps Missed a page.....  Bluegrass anyone



No Cane, no hot tub! Electricians are hard to come by!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Rose, give your pup benadryl about 30 mins before grooming, 1mg per pound. It's super safe for dogs & works well to reduce anxiety, car sickness, & skin allergies. One of mine, The Princess Ginger Lily, lived on benadryl until she was old enough for a nose job, which she got when she was spayed.


----------



## ness

hello, OFC, with the dogs we have, we are thinking of asking the vet to come and give them they shots.  Of course we will pay for the service.  I live in O:K place, people are nice at least I hope so.  I really don't know.  The world is f*** up!  Well, think it time for another bowl and than I'm going to try dipping my dog with a rag an dip mix:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Yes !--U heard right !--My dog got a nose job !-- Hippie if they knew who I was and where I was I wouldn't be here !-- Dam electrics where they at when U need one ? -- Mail man didn't bring my seed today !--I'll grow whatever she wants but I'm looking for a Hammer like Kraven's Hippy Slayer !-- I bet  it would make some potent oil !---I got the T.E. and she ain't no slouch but always looking !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> The woman want to pamper her dogs it's  best just to go along with it !  Makes it easier on me !--Now if we only had a weed delivery service !



   Keef We got weed delivery service in town, that's the only thing they have licensed so far ..the next town over is loaded with walk in stores..... Lady that I deal with says that she can't grow enough.???  She grows some fine medicine ...


----------



## Keef

Ain't that something Cane ? -- What U can openly do-- I'd go to jail for !-- I'm just gonna lay low and keep learning about weed and when the time comes --These people ain't gonna know what hit them when I get to unleash on them !-- I lost that link to that CO2 desk top hash oil machine and I need to keep an eye on that thing !


----------



## WeedHopper

Had some peanut butter with some Decarbed Purple Mango. Very nice buzzzzzzz


----------



## giggy

evening folks, time to get a buzz, and i don't mean with a blow fly up your nose either. how many of yall remember that movie? sitting here listening to old country done had buffet with bama breeze and going through a list of john schneider. it won't take long and i'll be heavy metal kick'n. time for a toke.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? -- Hopper-- Dog --Nes --Kraven Do U guys  use a weed delivery service or do U have to go to the weed store ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got one question Keef:  where's the nearest Weed Store in South Texas?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Yes !--U heard right !--My dog got a nose job !-- Hippie if they knew who I was and where I was I wouldn't be here !-- Dam electrics where they at when U need one ? -- Mail man didn't bring my seed today !--I'll grow whatever she wants but I'm looking for a Hammer like Kraven's Hippy Slayer !-- I bet  it would make some potent oil !---I got the T.E. and she ain't no slouch but always looking !



Are you sure that seed is coming?


----------



## Keef

Mane U know that ain't right ?-- Weed store in South Texas ? ---See Julio down by the school yard ! --Tell him I said Hey !


----------



## giggy

all us southern folk need weed stores, then we will be able to walk down the road and burn one.


----------



## Hippie420

Can't walk down the road and burn one legally here, but I can stand on my property and blow smoke at the cops on the road. No biggie. If I'm going to tuck into a good buzz, home is where I want to be.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Home is where the weed's at!


----------



## giggy

i do agree home is best and that is where i drink at when i drink too, but it would be nice to be legal.

still kick'n youtube but in the metal now.


----------



## Keef

Hippie --I could live with a law like that !----Just seems to me that there would be a great THC e-cig liquid in such a situation! ---Some people may want use descreetly ---I might be able to hook them up should Texas ever have such a law !---It ain't ever been about weed stores it's  the idea they represent !---If the law ever give tickets for weed ---I'm gonna have to get me one just to frame !--


----------



## Rosebud

The weed stores were cool when they first opened.. Now they look like big pharma.. at least to this old lady. A little too slick and not hippie enough. The filled jars are nice though.

Hippie, nice signature line... you smooth talker you.


----------



## mrcane

Most my weed is smoked at home also...But I do enjoy a Puff out,Camping,Fishing Biking,Hiking,ect....Just nice to puff with out worrying about it so much....So here is a way to find a weed store if you just happen to be out & about and in need of a puff...https://weedmaps.com/earth/us/wa/seattle/98178


----------



## Keef

Cane --our time will come !--in the mean time we do what we can !-- Looks like I'll have time to perfect my outlaw juice !


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hippie, nice signature line... you smooth talker you.


'''blush'''


----------



## mrcane

Sorry Keef Didn't mean to rub it in...... had a beautiful Brazilian Black Bean Salad this evening, Shaved steak on top , I will be hitting the fart sack with a good defense :..........  :48:


----------



## Keef

No Cane U didn't U didn't rub it in !--The free states give us hope Cuz ! --Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !


----------



## Hippie420

Half a cup of brown rice, a can of peas, and a handful of chex mix. Yum.

Diets suck.


----------



## Rosebud

Pepper steak here.. pretty good if i say so myself.  So Hippie, what color is the base color going to be?


----------



## Hippie420

Figured with the flowers 'n stuff, I'd stick with the white that's on it. Spotted this pic and thought it would be a good beginning. 

View attachment 1401410321896-502088425.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

AWESOME Hippie>..love the beginning.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Looks like I get to kick off this wake and bake !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. dropped a few more beans in soil last night. so now i have, 1 bubba kush 2.0, 2 northern lights, 2 88g13hp, 1 white widow x big bud, 1 sour diesel, and this evening i'll have another sour diesel and 88g13hp to go in. that is a 100% germ, i hope it is a 100% plant growth as well. yall have a great day and i'll try to check back in later. peace


----------



## Keef

I know some of U don't keep up with the news so I thought I'd catch U up on the state of the world !--Yesterday North Korea tested it's  first hydrogen bomb --They say they will use it protect itself from those Yankee imperial dogs called America! -- Iran beheaded a cleric possibly sparking a religious war between the Sunni and Shitte Muslims !--Saudi Arabia and several other middle east Arab countries  have joined with the Saudis and they about to start shooting ! --Of course both factions hate us !--  Africa ?-- What can U say about Africa ? --Africa be screwed up all over !-- Boco Harram  or what ever they call them kidnap whole schools of girls and sold  them as slaves or married them off to soldiers as a reward for service !-- Isis ?  The US and Russia bombing them regularly --In Iraq the new Iraq army is made up of shitte  and sunni  so they useless and be killing each other soon !--Personally --I think we should get high and watch the world go by ! Gonna rain today anyway !-Hope Umbra didn't get flooded !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning Keef,Giggy, OFC   Work out day  Yep Keef Had the cable shut down long ago... Wasn't s*** on and I have had enough of the doom & gloom of the media....

    Hippie.... Yesss Sir... Nice....


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?-- This is the world we live in !--I use my video channels like a radio !--I even keep with pop music !--Yesterday while I was hanging out with U guys I was watching a series of concerts-- Stone Temple Pilots --This guy called Noel Galager  who was in a band with his brother called Oasis!--Then Pearl Jam !--
I keep up with the news and weather --When I need some comedy relief --I watch Fox News !--Not condemning or endorsing but that is news from the Republican perspective! --


----------



## mrcane

Well I say we get "Stoned" & let them worry bout it......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning Umbra, You be up early....


----------



## Keef

Rose --I didn't mean that to sound political !--Please remove it if it is offensive to anyone !  I don't want to start an argument either ! Anyone found that offensive --I apologize!  I should just shut up and get high huh ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Yes Cane I am up early. For the most part, I am an early riser. However, with my car issues I am up late picking up my son from work. So I have been getting up much later than normal for me. He didn't work yesterday, so I am back to my old ways. I run my lights at night because the electric rates are lower. I wanted to check on the plants before lights out. With the bio wave, I increased CO2 to 2000ppm and increased the nute levels and I wanted to see how the plants were responding.


----------



## umbra

Cane, I am a big blue grass fan. I used to go to Union Grove, NC for the fiddler's convention. That was back in the 70's. That's where I met Norman Blake and his wife Nancy. He invited me to a farm not far from there, it was Doc Watson's place. Smoking a breakfast mix of Chem 91, grease monkey, and banana og


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? ---When U get the car back ?--I'm really  interested to see how that works for U !  I can't mess with CO2 yet !--


----------



## mrcane

Hope that every thing looked good for you this morn.......Wish I had that remote start that the Hippie"s puttin in....Gotta run out to warm up the truck....Headed to work out hope that Ya'll have a Great Day stay stoned....


----------



## umbra

Keef, the car should be ready today. The motor was installed yesterday, but they were still transferring some stuff from the old motor to the new motor.


----------



## yarddog

Well, I'm back down to one income.  My wife has been having a really hard time, and her job wold not let her work part time so she quit.   Time to tighten up the belt again.  Problem is we never loosened it up from last time.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, the world in a nutshell. A horrible broken nutshell. 

YD, so sorry about your wife's job. I hope there is something better for her around the corner that is part time. It is hard times for so many, i know that doesn't help you..I hope she gets what she wants.

Hippie, I like that you said the beginning... I hope your trick the paint out.  Oh, and they did total my sister's car when she hit the two deer.   She is retired but is filling in  as a social worker in a homeless shelter. That is why she was coming home in the dark. She is 70 and one of my best friends. I am so glad she is ok.

Another update, my debut as exercise enthusiast is not appearing in our paper but another publication I didn't know existed.. So that is all good.  I assumed since she is a reporter for the paper that it was for that..yay.

32 degrees here today. Going to take the poodle to the vet today. Then i have to work with my clones. Anyone else hate throwing away clones. I always take 3 and the all make it.. sheesh.  Oh well out of my clone slump.  

I know! Lets smoke pot!


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Most my weed is smoked at home also...But I do enjoy a Puff out,Camping,Fishing Biking,Hiking,ect....Just nice to puff with out worrying about it so much....So here is a way to find a weed store if you just happen to be out & about and in need of a puff...https://weedmaps.com/earth/us/wa/seattle/98178



Can I get there from here Cane? Not real good with maps, but a weed map sounds wonderful!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry about your wife's job YD.  If you have to work, it's so important to one's sanity to enjoy that work or at least be able to tolerate it. Money is a necessary evil, but being miserable while making it isn't worth it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, Hippie, put some purple on that van somewhere!


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdie folks. Have a wounderful high day ifen ya can.
Now im gonna talk politics and Religion.
Politics,politics.Politics. 
RELIGION,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Well, the world in a nutshell. A horrible broken nutshell.


 I honestly don't think it is, Rose. I've still got enough hippie in me to believe the world is full of good kindred spirits. I think most people, other than the mentally ill nut cases, are kind and loving and trying to leave "happy tracks" wherever they may travel.

It's the damn fear mongers that keep us in a state of near panic. Fear sells. The talking heads on the boob tube have to keep the murder and mayhem stirred up. They love to show you the psycho that shoots up a crowd, but hey never show you the guy that gives up his seat on the bus for someone else that needs it worse, or the day to day kindness that is shown by total strangers. Might be a door you hold open for someone. Might be that person behind you at the check out line that's got one item compared to your cart full that you let in front of you just because it's the nice thing to do.

I'm not a dreamer. I see random acts of kindness on a daily basis. I'm happy to say I'm a small part of some of that happiness.

Smile, damn it! The world is a big, beautiful place.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wooden ships.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Random acts of kindness--- so very important.  If we try & treat everyone as if they were someone you loved, then you can't go wrong. That's my "nurse" motto.


----------



## Keef

I was there in the aftermath of Katrina --For every act of kindness there is a also a thug that is wasting good air !---- U believe what U want ---I saw humanity at it's best and it's  worst !-- It ain't pretty !


----------



## Hippie420

I've seen both sides of the fence. I prefer to stay on the happy side.

Positive thoughts = positive outcome. I don't have enough time left to surround myself with negativity.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh boy, what a conflicting report on the state of our country.

DD, when i drove very sick people for a living I had to pretend all of them were my aunt in a nursing home.. It works.  I share your philosophy.  

Hippie, i love random acts of kindness especially when it blows peoples minds.  I was talking to my son in law about some cookies a guy from another site sent me. My s-i-l was mortified I would eat cookies from a total stranger. BUT, Hippie is right.. when we were young hippies we took care of each other. If a person was passing thru town and needed food, we got them food.. Yes, we stole meat out of parents freezers for hungry dirty hippies.  We used to "drag the avenue" and trade cars with total strangers. We didn't lock our doors. We assumed or i did that anyone with long hair was a kindred spirit.  I am sure that is why i need to share my grow.. it is what hippies do.  My s-i-l didn't grow up that way.  I think we hippies are still that way.

Keef, i am so sorry your beloved nola isn't the same.


----------



## Kraven

Shucks YD, not the news you need. Hope things start looking up for you bro....

Me and the wife have been in forced retirement for some time now, anyway, I feel you brother.  "Do today what can be done, and tomorrow you will have new information so you can make new decisions...just take it a day at a time ...besides days only come one at a time so that's the only way you can logically deal with them"...words from the o'l hippy.... they have helped me calm the fear....well that and great smoke:lama:


----------



## ness

Good day OFC, Back in the day, I believe in John Lenon.(spelling sorry)still do. 

You, got to always watch your back.  I'm a person trust is very important to me.  But, I have had,so, called friends stab me in the back.  That is enough of that.  

How, about getting Hi and sure have some of that coffee we love.  pass:48:


----------



## Keef

No matter the state of the world is what U make it !-- I don't go around thinking about the sad state of our world !-- I live at the beach !--Grow weed and got a hot tub needs to be hooked up !-- Life is good !-- They end prohibition --things be a lot better !-- John Lennon might have did " Imagine" but he also did "Cold Turkey " !-- It's  more like " Pray for peace --but keep your gunpowder dry"


----------



## ness

Rosebud, DD, and Gentleman, what is everyone doing today.  Me, I'm going to be working around the house, and my grow room.  Got to fine something for supper.  Time for another pot of coffee, and another bowl.:bong2:  Good day


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, good words Kraven.    Her mental state is very weak right now.    My natural reaction is to come up behind the worthless pos that is giving her a hard time and talk to them with a ball bat. 
 I don't, lol. 
I would like her to either work part time of stay at home.   We are hoping to add a baby yarddog this year. Nothing at the moment, but we are hopeful.   I think it is important for the mother or father to be home at least for the first several years.  Society has tricked us into wanting all the worldly possessions and then we work our lives away just to finance stuff.  
  Not I.


----------



## Rosebud

I was lucky, i got to stay home when the kids were little. Most don't do that anymore.


----------



## ness

Keef I grow up on a beach it is beautiful, the sound of the wave putting you to sleep is most wonderful.  And, the swimming was so much fun.  We, also, Had amuzement park with all kinds ride, games, roller skating, pool tables, the works. And, all the city people came to the beach for summer vacation.  Lots and Lots of people.  Mad house.  But, I enjoyed.:tokie:


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, i need to transplant some plants before the croak.  Then i am making pot roast for dinner. Oh, i am going to try to stay stone. I cookies is on the menu.


----------



## Keef

I'm lit ! --let's  go shoot something !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Im decarbing me some bud to eat. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

Rosebud, lol a whole cookie thats great, enjoy.  tj is hunting in frez. for something for supper.  Pot Luck.  Rosebud, were did you grow up on flat land, mountains, hills, beach, woods?  It was the beach for me.  Yes, I'm going to be smoking out of glass pipe, it turn out to be a good pipe.  What are you smoking to today or is the cookie going to be enough?:tokie:


----------



## Keef

I'm down with Hopper !--I just took a dose of my caps !--Smoking some of Umbra's BPU-x-B.B.--Oven dried aged about 2 seconds !--It's a good way to test weed !--This is the worst it can be !--If it makes U smile U know it's  gonna be fine cured properly!--I'm smiling !


----------



## Keef

Nes I think Rose confusing us !--She got some THC cookies and she got some weed called Instant Cookies !--If I was her I'd do both !


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, what i am smoking is called I cookies, for instant cookies. No, i haven't stepped up to a whole cookie yet.  I will someday.. thanks for the encouragement.

My potting soil is frozen. Oh, well it is thawing in the bathroom . Transplanting Chem D, clone only... Was told after i got it that it had broadmites.. Well, i don't know about those, but what i saw was a lot of white fly.. so SNS to the rescue.. Took it out of it's pot, i saw nothing on it.  It looks horrible... Christmas you know.


----------



## Keef

52 and spotty showers and more coming !  Put D.D. down for a nap !- Weather kinda working us both ! Got to thaw dirt out ? --Never heard of such a thing !


----------



## Rosebud

It is one big brick Keef, don't think the roots would like that.

Nes I grew up in a valley on a farm. The hill around the place looked like sleeping elephants. That is what my mom always said. Our little farm was surrounded by apple orchards on all sides. Dad had ten acres with pretty cows on most of it. We had cherry trees and peach trees in the yard..pear, plum... grapes. He did a huge garden.. We didn't have much money but we ate T bone steaks and had fresh produce or canned fruit and tomatoes. I didn't have neighborhood kids. so missed out on people. LOL... lots of animals and 5 kids. 
 We lived a couple hours from mt Rainier and the forest   nice place to grow up.
All 5 kids have some sort of immune disorder... DDT anyone?  That is why i am such an organic nut. Dad was a great farmer though.

My mother played the church organ until she was 89. We grew up with great music. Now you know my life story.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> Keef I grow up on a beach it is beautiful, the sound of the wave putting you to sleep is most wonderful.  And, the swimming was so much fun.  We, also, Had amuzement park with all kinds ride, games, roller skating, pool tables, the works. And, all the city people came to the beach for summer vacation.  Lots and Lots of people.  Mad house.  But, I enjoyed.:tokie:


i never lost anything at the beach or the lake and even the river for that matter. i'm just not much of a water person.


----------



## Hippie420

Had to come in and thaw my tootsies out. 38 degrees and cold concrete don't do the feet much good. Been working on the black light picture frames. I HATE cutting itsy bitsy pieces of wood on a table saw. Counted ten fingers when I started and came up with the same count when I finished. Hope to get all the parts cut and glued up so I can start on the UV LEDs tomorrow. This is going to look sweet! I love it when a plan comes together.

I packed a bowl of bubble three days ago. Tried my damnedest to finish it off last night. Soon as the saws are put away, I'm killin' that bowl. Might even pack another.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Im decarbing me some bud to eat. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


i got a bunch to decarb, just can't seem to get there.


----------



## ness

Sound beautiful, Rosebud.  Time for another hit.:bump::bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> i got a bunch to decarb, just can't seem to get there.


I love to eat my meds. I put some on peanut butter and poor a little walnut oil on the weed and eat it. Takes care of me for most the day. I decarb mine at 270 for 30 mins. I have tried several different combinations of time and temp,,,this one seems to give me the most potent meds.


----------



## umbra

when I lost my faith in people
 I put my trust in things
 to avoid the disappointment
 trusting people brings

what trust in people brings
 what I've brought myself
 what I've brought to others
 when they hoped for someone else

I tried to do it all myself then
 surrounded by my stuff
 all I found were limitations
 I could not rise above

there are gadgets and contraptions
 immaculate machines
 there's a program you can download now
 that will even dream your dreams

it'll even dream your dreams
 for a monthly fee
 clear up your complexion
 you get a hundred hours free

possessions can not save you
 the way somebody can
 when I learned to care for others
 this boy became a man.

when I lost my faith in people
 I lost everything
 though I lose my independence
 I will have my faith again.


----------



## Keef

I grew up like Rose except in east Texas!-- Few acres grew, hunted or fished most of our food !--We ate well and we worked hard !

I graduated  from high school and within a couple months I was in the Army !--I had walked passed that wall of memories they had everyday at school !--It was a list of graduates killed in Veit Nam !- Figured they better save a spot for me !---There was gonna be no college deferment !--Instead of waiting for them to come get me --Instead enlisted ! In late 74 I had my first contact with " Hippies" !--I didn't think the party should be over--Next day I was rudely escorted on to a plane by the M.P.s and kicked out of Korea !--I got off the plane in California and the " Hippies" spat on me and called me a baby killer!--I hadn't even been to the jungle but if U spit on me and call me a baby killer I assume U want to fight !--So for the second time in 2 days the law done put me on a plane and kicked me out of some place ! --With time I learned to forgive --All Hippie's weren't my enemies !  
So what I wanted to point out is that we all see things differently !  The age of the Hippy was not all peace and love !--It was a bad time ya'll !


----------



## bozzo420

good afternoon OFC.  having a cookie myself. I made them small ...so a whole one here I come. night all


----------



## Keef

Hope it gives U a good ride Bozzo ! 

It 's 4:30 if U hurry ya'll can still catch up !


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, it was a horrible time and you vets were treated horribly and I am sorry our country was whatever we were. Kent State.... changed me. Our parents thought we were dirty hippies... the idealistic 50s were over.. Bobbie Kennedy, MLK,


----------



## Hippie420

We all had our experiences. Mine, for the most part, were great. Oh yeah, you had the occasional run-in with the local rednecks or cops, but it paled in comparison with all the fun that was had.
Only real bad experience I personally knew of happened to a friend of mine, Darrel. He was at the local ice cream shop when three soldiers on their way to the jungle decided killing a hippie might just be entertaining. The three brave souls beat him unconscious and proceeded to kick him in the head until they tired of the game.

Long story short, he came out of the hospital months later a changed man. The straight A high school student had the mental function of a three year old. He never held a job. He died at 38 in a bar parking lot from a ruptured liver caused by severe alcoholism.

One consolation. Darrel's mother kept track of the three soldiers names. Karma is real. All three names are on a long black wall.


----------



## Keef

I kinda like the times we live in today !--Remember when the telephone was attached to the wall ?--Or your first color T.V. ---8 track tapes ?  -- Drive in Movies ? -- What about telephone party lines ?-- That Democratic Convention in Chicago ---Manatory minimum drug sentences  ?---JFK and the end of Camelot ?---


----------



## Keef

See the Ying and the yang --The good and bad !---We weren't all bad and we certainly weren't all good !-- I myself tried to beat a soldier to death for practicing his karate on an 8 year old girl !--The thought that he was a fellow soldier never crossed my mind !-- That was the day I crossed the line and went from LEO to judge , jury and executioner !---


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon all, You all been pretty busy....Hippie You are working on that bus outside?? 
  Rose I Know right where you grew up sure "beautiful"  
   All that Hippie stuff I don't Know,All I remember is the Judge telling me{Son your Hippie Dippy days are over} we were in a bind Well lets warm up for 4:20 :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, that is a horrible story. You all have some horrific memories. I have a couple of my own. Not gun fire or physical killing. nothing like that.

Mr Cane, story goes my dad picked out the farm he bought with a shovel. He took a shovel to every farm he looked at... Our farm won the dirt contest... See, now that is cool. That man.... don't get me started. It was a pretty idyllic time to grow up when we look back. but at the time, like keef said, good and bad.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> It is one big brick Keef, don't think the roots would like that.
> 
> Nes I grew up in a valley on a farm.
> All 5 kids have some sort of immune disorder... DDT anyone?  That is why i am such an organic nut. Dad was a great farmer though.
> 
> My mother played the church organ until she was 89. We grew up with great music. Now you know my life story.



  Rose, All my siblings including my self have a neurological disorder Of some Kind....Dad feed us well out of the garden and I remember him throwing dust around, spraying..ECT...Who knows what.... They thought that they were doing good...


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, very good words.  I wish I possessed a talent with words.   
Hippie, man that's a rough story. Wow.  
Rose, I think you had it good.   I came from a stable, and strong family.   And I've just realized at 27 years old, just how lucky I am.  

Frying some bacon.   Going to have BLT's for supper.    With mayo on both slices of bread!!


----------



## Keef

Cheeseburger --Chilli  Cheese Fries and Onion Rings with lots of ketchup !--I don't like it anymore !-- I'm full !-
Dog --Umbra is the word man up in here !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Some things are best left unremembered.  Umbra, most interesting man, did you write that poetry? Lovely.


----------



## Keef

Like those Chilli Cheese Fries !--Ugh !


----------



## mrcane

Open face steak sandwich .....On the Hippie diet just one slice of bread:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Need dessert.


----------



## Rosebud

Pot roast...get it.. pot roast.. 

DD, i am betting umbra did write that.


----------



## Kraven

Yea I try to leave my memories in the box, seen things, done things...they change a man.


----------



## mrcane

Dessert, Fudge ...&.....Blueberry Haze....:48:


----------



## Keef

Pot Roast ?---  Chicken Pot Pie ? --- Pot Luck ? --Pot holder ?-- Pot Belly ? -- Pot Hole --Pot Stickers --Shall I go on ? Check


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's why it's called a roach clip-- cause "pot holder" was already being used.


----------



## Hippie420

You guys are killin' me! Two 86 friggin calorie cornmeal pancakes. Yum.
Cane, switch to potato bread. Two slices for the calories of one.

Diets suck. Bell bottoms are kool.


----------



## Rosebud

striped bell bottoms are really cool.

seafare jeans that buttoned?

Diets don't work. Eat butter.

Funny DD...


----------



## yarddog

I'm coming out.    See you cats tomorrow


----------



## ness

Rosebud I had a pair of those strip, hip huger, bell bottom.  We did grow up in a wonderful time.  The free child.  I had allot of free space growing up.  Long story, but I will not get into it.  Time for another bowl.:tokie:


----------



## mrcane

Hippie closest thing I get to healthy In the bread dept. is a super Multi Grain....One word will help us all, "Exercise".....


----------



## Hippie420

Exercise? Sounds too much like work to me.
That spud bread isn't half bad. Kinda dry, but a decent flavor.

Finally got rid of that bowl of bubble. I'm hiding the pipe and grinding up a skunk bud.

I had some striped bells, but I preferred the plain old blue jeans. My favorites were Male (brand name, not gender) button fly. When you're a dude and you go commando, zippers can hurt ya when you're stoned.


----------



## DirtyDiana

EXERCISE!  Extra fries! So close, right?


----------



## mrcane

Just loaded a bowl of a mix  effing incredible & some Blue boy  Kinda like a speedball...


----------



## mrcane

The little girls a doing nice, wish they would git Growin up into ladies:watchplant:
   Just Lovin it..... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-10.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pretty Cane. Papaya?


----------



## mrcane

Yes D.D.  They Just need to grow up...


----------



## mrcane

Popcorn.....:aok:


----------



## Hippie420

Tuna with one measured teaspoon of miracle whip lite. Yum.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why the diet Hippie? I must have missed that part.


----------



## Hippie420

Just like being a bit thinner, DD. I feel my best at around 155 pounds. I'd weigh in at around 170 right now, and I feel it. Figure that pair of bells will give me enough incentive.

Don't know why (I'm thinking most mammals do it), but I always seem to gain a few pounds going into winter. Must be that Neanderthal link we all have.


----------



## Hippie420

Cheetos and hot sauce? That's a new one for me.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cheetos & Tobasco! Sounds good. No diets! Move more, eat less!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Stoopid mind won't turn off!


----------



## Hippie420

Mine either. Guess it's time to surf the net for some North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn......


----------



## DirtyDiana

I knew you were freaky.


----------



## Hippie420

Yep. Getting to where it's not fun any more unless I feel ashamed and guilty.


----------



## jaga

Hey guys Happy new year Old Farts rule
jaga love to ya-al


----------



## Rosebud

Geez you guys are funny in the middle of the night.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc, time to wake and bake.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Was that my friend Jaga passing thru ?-- I hope all is well !-- I had to go down early last night wasn't feeling good !  What up Giggy ?  What's  this "excercise" I keep hearing about !--What means this ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, got my coffee and my bowl...lets start the day!  :48:


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC.  Thanks Kraven, I'll pass it along:48:  Been up for hours hard time sleeping.  No rain today, 39 out and overcast.


----------



## ness

I'm trying to figure out my lighting situation.  I don't think I got the right lighting.  Got a LED Grow light NASA Red-Blue, I think it is 24w.  Going to be washing grow room down with bleach today.  :spit: and :bong2:


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? -- Thought I was doing the wake and bake alone !-- Nes sounds like a small light !--We were talking about that one time !--Some of us use different lights but if I remember right Kraven uses about 400-600 watts per square yard --That's an area 36 inches long and 36 inches wide !- Rose uses a T-5 light --I use these Mars Hydro  300 watt reflector series LED lights ! --( about $125-$150 each !--I use 2 per square yard -- Kraven --U use ( mh) metal hylide ?- - What U use Cane ?-- Plants look good Cuz !-- Anyway Nes maybe  400 watts for a bathtub size grow ?


----------



## yarddog

My t5ho is a little more than 400 watts.   Maybe 460 or so?  It works fine in my 4x6 cabinet.

Had a blueberry auto sprout last night!    Whew, I was having the hardest time germing.


----------



## Keef

Moving the babies to aero today got to make room for those GG #4 seed !--Maybe be here today or tomorrow! -- I planted 6 of the 10 in each of D.D.s varieties looking for at least 1 fine young lady !-- That's  all I really need !-- I'll be cloning them --Have me as many as I want !--So I planted 24 seed to get 4 girls !-- Do the same with GG#4 !--Except I'm keeping a boy out of them too !


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog --I send U a couple pics --U post'm for me ?


----------



## ness

Keef, I have long lights 47" and 35".  I'm going to check the store bulb wts.  I'll get it right, it is so much fun growing your own MJ.  I love shopping on the internet, but in this case, I will go to Home depot.  Thank You, Keef and yarddog that is very helpful.  Going shopping.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Sent those pics !--My stuff is still coming back but not 100% yet !--D.D. babies several weeks behind Cane ! One of the pics is bloom --Wanted to show U how the Widow stretches in bloom !


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef,Nes,Y.D., Kraven,, And all you stoners...... Here's to getting the day going..,,,:48:....
   Keef, Running 600 watt Mh.....


----------



## Keef

Morning  Cane !-- It seems to be working for U !--Why U want to change to T-5s--If not for heat and power usage I'd use something powerful like MH !-- I can make these LEDS work but I'm still figuring out how high off the plants they need to be and how many watts works best !--Plus this Widow wants to take off like a rocket in bloom !--Can't stop it by moving the light closer either !---Got more Indica coming in !-- I got time to dial everything in by the time prohibition ends !--I don't even have a proper veg area !--I go from nursery to bloom !-- Worst happens and I can't get what I want out of LEDS --I got no problem switching !--I can also go back to dirt farming !-- Us Southern Outlaw farmer need to learn how to get the best from this plant before prohibition  ends !--Play around with stuff !--Learn to clone !--Lots and lots to learn !--but when national prohibition ends look out !--


----------



## Kraven

Ok done in the veg room..... one more of the SSTD seedlings showed male today, leaves me one plus the three GTH #9. I moved the Kali Mist and the P98 Bubba Kush x into flower today, yesterday I moved the three SSTD clones into flower so the tent is a bit full for the next two weeks, also wet some GG#4 x BEP getting them ready to go into the veg tent.


----------



## WeedHopper

Having my Decarbed Breakfast. Ive got where I love the taste of weed. Kinda like roasted wallnuts. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Here ya go keef.    View attachment 233288
View attachment 233289
View attachment 233290
View attachment 233291
. I split the veg box picture in half so I didn't have to crop out anything.


----------



## Keef

Hopper Kraven what's shaking? --Kraven U grow under MH light too right ? --Hopper having some weed for breakfast is the way to start the day !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes it is my friend.


----------



## ness

Keef, I found a T5 with 2000 total lumens/24watts.  With the lumens being 2000 will that grow my plants?


----------



## WeedHopper

NO and NO. You need a minimum of 3000 lumens per sf for Vegging and 5000 lumens for Flower per sf.
You could use it for clonning or seedlings. But it wont Vegg your babbies the way they need as they grow.


----------



## Keef

Whoa !--Dog posted my pics !--  Top is Bloom --Still recovering !-The box in the back is the 21/2 year old Widow - I think 2nd pic is the badges in the nursery ! --The plants in blue are from the House of Umbra --BPU -X-Blueberry Blast !-- The babies are labeled and the biggest plant in blue is my boy Trips !--Bottom pic is the dirt farm !--They moving to the aero nursery today!--Dirt is the only way I know how to start seed!--If I could start them in aero I would !--  When I get a proper veg area I'll veg longer!


----------



## Keef

See my pics against Cane and Kraven to see what my lower lumens do and what Cane and Kraven's do with higher lumens !---I got restriction on power consumption and heat !  Prohibition ends I'll be all over more bigger  light ! --So for now I grow popcorn ! Don't remember the last time I wasn't stoned !


----------



## ness

Thanks WeedHopper,  It's :spit: and :bong2: time.  Back to shopping


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Morning  Cane !-- It seems to be working for U !--Why U want to change to T-5s--If not for heat and power usage I'd use something powerful like MH !-- I can make these LEDS work but I'm still figuring out how high off the plants they need to be and how many watts works best !--Plus this Widow wants to take off like a rocket in bloom !--Can't stop it by moving the light closer either !--
> 
> 
> Yo Bud The Mh is working fine for me.. could even use a little strech...I do not plan on changing that room.
> Looking at the T5s to put in the spare bath for some cloning & Veg.some there... Need to order up soon... Looking at 2' - 4 bulb T5 set up..


----------



## Kraven

Thanks for the kind words keef, I do indeed veg under a dig. 400w MH, the bulb of choice is Eye Hortilux Blue. Flower is cooked under a dig. 600w Eye Hortilux Super HPS. Both bulbs get changed on my birthday annually. My next move will be to t5's running Hortilux PowerVEG T5 Grow bulbs in a T5 Light (4 footer) for veg and the BML Spydr 600 LED for flower. Them puppies cost a bunch but well worth it, one of the 2 top of the line LED's now and American made.


----------



## Hippie420

Namaste, Jaga. I hope Buddha smiles on you and yours in the coming year.

Nes, you can pick up a nice little 400 watt variable digital MH/HPS light off of ebay for a few cents under a hundred bucks delivered. I use one in a 3x3 foot tent for special projects. Should work fine for a bath tub grow. I use a 600 watt digital for a 4x4 SCROG, but next indoor grow, I bought another one just like it to add for the last stages of flower.

You can pack a lot of weed in a 4x4 foot square. Doesn't take much ceiling height, either. 

View attachment HPIM0753 - Copy.JPG


----------



## ness

I want to thank you Gents for helping me out.  It is no fun being the rookie.  Another ?.  Does 2x3000k mean that it is 6000k?  And, can Hydroponic light grow dirt grow.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Cane I have a 2' T5 4 bulb set up for clones, it works great. Keef, nice set up. Green Santa told me he was heading to the Gulf for some R&R after the Christmas rush. The garage is full of love. The Jack Herers are a good 5' and still stretching. I was unsure whether the plants could use all the additional CO2 and nutes that they recommend with the bio wave, but the growth from 1 day to the next is proof enough for me.


----------



## Keef

My LEDS say 300 watt with a switch for bloom and one for veg. What U have to figure out for yourself is that with either switch off I getting only 150 watts !--- I had to run a cycle with only the bloom to see !--Not enough light !-- What I like is that if I mess up-- I get a do over !---


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
Nes, you need 3000 lumens per sq feet for vegging a plant and 5000 for flowering. Home Depot doesn't have our kind of HO t5's. If it didn't cost a bazillion dollars, i would send you my mH.  I just never looked back after getting a T5.

Keef, you put multiple seeds in each pot? woa, that won't be pretty come time to divide?


----------



## Keef

Not really Umbra !---One day I do like U and Hippie do with the CO2!-- I got 8 of those big black and yellow boxes and as U can see I'm only running 3 now !--


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry, i missed a page and WH had already told Nes this. 

Nes, you have great help in here. These guys will get you rocking the grow.


----------



## Keef

That's  why they come out today Rose !--Started them in 2 inch peak cups !--They gonna be traumatized  by the move to bloom cause I was as much dirt off the roots as I can !  U can see one of the baby Papaya in aero just starting to recover after the transfer !-- I doubt I loose any !-- U know I didn't have anyone to teach me aero !--Even the nute formulas were confusing !--I'm learning and a nute formula that will work in aero will work in DWC --Hydro or in a soilless mix ! --As U can see I clone in the same nute solution they gonna grow in !-- First U learn to grow weed then U work on growing it better !--Guess U always working to do better !--I'm aware of the short comings of the way I grow and I'm looking for solutions !--


----------



## mrcane

Nes here is a site that will get you goin... http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Fluorescent-Grow-Lights


----------



## Hippie420

Nes, to answer your last question, light is light. What works for hydro will work for dirt.


----------



## umbra

As Hippie said, there is more than 1 way to grow weed. Keef, you just figured out why people change how they grow. Some systems are easier to learn with, while others are better for more advanced growing techniques. Its all a learning process. From learning about what the plant wants, to how to manipulated her.


----------



## Kraven

Keef I'm always impressed to see your grows brother, what you do in suck a limited space is art work bro and it appreciate your works man.



Cut a littl bit of a sugar leaf off the HS and put it under my digital  microscope to check the trich's, all are milky and headed to  amber...shooting for a 30/70 amber to cloudy...about 10-12 days away  now.


----------



## Keef

I heard that Umbra !-- I went into this willing to switch anything at any time !- Green Santa -?--is it the seed for that thing I said I'd not talk about much anymore ?


----------



## Keef

What's  that white stuff growing on that leaf Kraven !--Hey U know I read that some varieties won't have amber ?--


----------



## mrcane

Nice Kraven...And She is already a Knock Out....
   Keef Ya gotta do what you gotta do....And your doin it bro... All Under the radar..:aok:


----------



## Keef

Cane --U can't always get what U want but if U try -Sometimes U might just get what U need !  Got to stay under the radar for now !--I watch and I learn !--- That hot tub that needs to be hooked up is also an excuse for power usage ! The tub gets hooked up --I start replacing electric appliances for gas and I can increase power usage in the grow room !-- As U can see when they blow the whistle I'll have a head start with like 100 girls at a time !-- I kinda got a plan but I'm flexible!


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir Cane she packs a punch already...breeder swears 63-65 days and she is at her peak and it looks like he is dead on.

Umbra, thank you.

I'm gonna wander around some.....


----------



## Keef

Enough of the right kind of light --the right nutes --proper pest control and let the plant be the best it can be !--Is that like the cliff notes to growing weed ?


----------



## mrcane

Gonna go help with a Tai Chi class @ Noon..... gotta get my Chi going.....Join me...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

nes said:


> I want to thank you Gents for helping me out.  It is no fun being the rookie.  Another ?.  Does 2x3000k mean that it is 6000k?  And, can Hydroponic light grow dirt grow.



No sir,,,

Color temperature is measured in degrees Kelvin (K). The color temperature of a lamp (bulb) describes how the light appears when the human eye looks directly at the illuminated bulb.

How is Color Temperature Measured?
Color temperature is measured by a unit called the Kelvin (K). The Kelvin thermodynamic temperature scale is defined so that absolute zero is 0 kelvins (K). (Note: The Celsius and Fahrenheit scales are defined so that absolute zero is &#8722;273.15 °C or &#8722;459.67 °F). Imagine heating a bar of steel and observing the color of the bar at increasing temperatures. At some point the bar will appear to glow a dull red. As heat is added, the dull red turns to yellow, then to white, then to bluish white, finally to blue.

How Color Temperature Works
A light bulb that produces light perceived as yellowish white will have a color temperature of around 2700K. As the color temperature increases to 3000K - 3500K, the color of the light appears less yellow and more white. When the color temperature is 5000K or higher the light produced appears bluish white. The color temperature of daylight varies, but is often in the 5000K to 7000K range.

2700-2800K -- Warm Light
When the desired lighting effect is "warm", use light sources in the 2700K - 2800K range. Most common incandescent light bulbs will produce light in this color temperature range. An exception is the incandescent light bulb with a neodymium coating. The neodymium filters out the yellow and red wavelengths of the visible spectrum leaving predominately blue wavelengths. So even though neodymium light bulbs have a 2800K color temperature, the light they produce appears to be bluer - similar to daylight and to other light bulbs that product light with color temperatures in the 5000K or higher range.

3500-4000K -- Neutral Bright Light
When the desired effect is neutral or bright white, use light sources in the 3000K - 3500K range. For a slightly bluer, "cooler" effect use 4000K.

5000-6500K -- Simulate Daylight
Daylight color temperature at noon is 5600K, but sunlight color temperature can vary widely based on time of day and weather conditions. To give the perception of daylight (bluish white light), use light sources with a color temperature of 5000K or higher.

Key Design Issue
When deciding on the best light bulb for a particular application, one consideration not to overlook is the appearance of the light as perceived by the people using the space. For example, many people will find a formal dining room more appealing with "warmer" appearing light, while for a large, open-plan office "neutral to cool white" appearing light is the better choice. Color temperature designations of light bulbs can be confusing. Sometimes you'll see subjective terms such as "warm white" or "cool white." Other times, the quantitative Kelvin temperature number will be used: 2700K (warm white), 4100K (cool white). Here are some approximate reference points: candle light is 1800K (warm yellow), a standard 60W incandescent light bulb is 2700K (warm white), lights in a portrait photo studio are 3200K (neutral white), fluorescent lights in a classroom or office are often 4100K (cool white), daylight with a thin overcast sky is 6500K (bluish, white light). Most incandescent and halogen bulbs are in the Kelvin range 2700K-3000K. Fluorescent, metal halide and LED bulbs can be purchased with color temperature options from 2700K to 6500K.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Thanks for the kind words keef, I do indeed veg under a dig. 400w MH, the bulb of choice is Eye Hortilux Blue. Flower is cooked under a dig. 600w Eye Hortilux Super HPS. Both bulbs get changed on my birthday annually. My next move will be to t5's running Hortilux PowerVEG T5 Grow bulbs in a T5 Light (4 footer) for veg and the BML Spydr 600 LED for flower. Them puppies cost a bunch but well worth it, one of the 2 top of the line LED's now and American made.


That is a cool looking light fixture.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Namaste, Jaga. I hope Buddha smiles on you and yours in the coming year.
> 
> Nes, you can pick up a nice little 400 watt variable digital MH/HPS light off of ebay for a few cents under a hundred bucks delivered. I use one in a 3x3 foot tent for special projects. Should work fine for a bath tub grow. I use a 600 watt digital for a 4x4 SCROG, but next indoor grow, I bought another one just like it to add for the last stages of flower.
> 
> You can pack a lot of weed in a 4x4 foot square. Doesn't take much ceiling height, either.



Love how you mixed HOT5s with the HPS lights.


----------



## mrcane

Hey Thanks W.H. Nice read on color temp....


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad I could help. I am a Googling basterd. Lol


----------



## Keef

Me too Hopper !--My LEDS have a mix of colors --about one third white -one third blue and one third red !--Dispite what the company says they work best with all on ! --Made me waste time and weed learning that !- Sometimes it's  the only way to learn ! Hopper Google up my Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series and tell me what needs improvement !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Geez.... my head hurts!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm about to go postal on that grow room!


----------



## Keef

I know ---- U the bug lady get rid of them !---- We bout to kick it up a notch !-- --Looks like I get to breed " Fire Woman"-- She gonna be sterile !--If U can clone that's  not a problem !-- So that GG#4  tested at about 27 % THC  ?  See if I can beat that !


----------



## mrcane

Did I ever say how much I love my steam shower!!
   Gotta go......


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Me too Hopper !--My LEDS have a mix of colors --about one third white -one third blue and one third red !--Dispite what the company says they work best with all on ! --Made me waste time and weed learning that !- Sometimes it's  the only way to learn ! Hopper Google up my Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series and tell me what needs improvement !


The only improvement I can see,,is the money in my pocket needs improving,,,which would allow me to buy 4 of those to make sure I got plenty light spread. Thats why I like the 4ft 8tube HOT5s,,because they spread the light and I can drop them right down on top of my conopy. But I bet 4 of those Mars 300 might be awesome. I just dont know crap about them for growing.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm learning how to use them fast as I can !--I knew I was gonna be working in a confined area and ballasted have produced too much heat ! -- These lights have a reflector above each led so all the light goes straight down on the plants !--LEDS were the only option !--They have a built in fact to keep what works like a ballast from getting hot ! --Looks like 1 light per box --total cost a little less than $250 per box -For my big bloom boxes !---light , box , pump everything !--reuse it repeatedly only needing RO water and nute concentrates ! Not much different than hydro --Just use much less nute solution ! Just sprays it straight up at the roots it falls back down and does it all again !--No separate  res !--Just a self contained unit !--Prohibition ends --I switch to 3-4 inch cups and collars with clay balls for added weight to keep plant stable --6 or less plants per box! Spare bedroom divided into quarters so I can keep a rotation working -----Use what ever light works best !--Like them kind Umbra and NCH use if I have to !--- Then we start making oil !


----------



## Keef

If I would have started with something with more Indica that finished in about 60 days - I'd be farther along ! The Widow be 65% sativa she wants to be outside !--I'm slow but I can learn !


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Love how you mixed HOT5s with the HPS lights.


 Believe it or not, they're T8s with grow lux tubes from the local big box store. Total cost less than forty bucks. It was before I bought the second 600 watt light, and I was desperate to give the outside buds a little more light. With the twin 600s, I think I'll get a lot better coverage.

I love SCROG. Wouldn't grow any other way except outside. Little indicas or big unruly sativas, they can be tamed. There's only five plants in that grow, and I've filled the screen with two sativa dominate plants.


----------



## Keef

But I ain't the Hippie !-- Got the babies in aero !--


----------



## Keef

Hippie I may well run a SCROG one day but I gots plenty more to learn about first !---U know I got a general plan for when prohibition  ends but ain't nothing written in stone !-- I am totally flexible in how I grow what I grow and what kind of lights I'll run ! -- I need a heavy potent oil producer that likes the way I grow , finishes fast and clones easy !-- This is school for me !--I learned today that I would have no problem switching to Happy Frog !-- I'll tell U straight up too that no way would or could I compete the many breeders out there !!--So just so U know --"Cut Across Shorty "-- don't like an even playing field !---I cheat !--Beside I'm breeding for myself not some corporate seed company !-- I just need one plant !-- One sterile female  plant would be fine with me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Believe it or not, they're T8s with grow lux tubes from the local big box store. Total cost less than forty bucks. It was before I bought the second 600 watt light, and I was desperate to give the outside buds a little more light. With the twin 600s, I think I'll get a lot better coverage.
> 
> I love SCROG. Wouldn't grow any other way except outside. Little indicas or big unruly sativas, they can be tamed. There's only five plants in that grow, and I've filled the screen with two sativa dominate plants.


Yep and T5s would be awesome then. Less heat and more lums per watt.
Those are still good though. Puts some lumens on the side of the canopy.


----------



## Keef

It's  4 something somewhere ? --- Wanna get high !---Took 4 T.E. cuts that were in poor condition and moved them to the magical Happy Frog dirt ! --See what it got !---T.E. a little pH sensitive !


----------



## Keef

I get high by myself !--I don't care !--Wait !-I see Hippie down there !--I been trying  to understand something !--- I saw on the news that people waiting in line to buy some lotto tickets !-- Don't they know U got a higher chance of getting hit by lightening than U do of winning the lottery !


----------



## mrcane

Yo I'm back Good class....Sure that Ya'll been stayin stoned ...
   See ya talkin light { T5s}..... what would a guy need to turn a tub shower into a Clone,  Preveg station  Maybe 4-6 plants  Would two footer work .... four bulb??...


----------



## Keef

I got this Cane !--Dat's where mine be !-- Get a shower curtain rod and place it in the center to hang a light !---I have this double shower stall with the benches on either end !--I put 2 -2x4s across the those seats and placed my boxes on top them !--Makes so U don't have to bend over as much !--I got 3 boxes with 35 spots in each so yes U should be able to get 4-5 plants in there !--How big they got to be ?-- Grow them to about a third to a half as big as U want them to finish --Roughly !--When they that big flip them !--


----------



## mrcane

Ah Keef that answers a good Question for Me.. On when to flip... About third to half..Thank You...


----------



## Keef

Sativa stretch more than indica !--Hybrids ?-- Who the hell knows !---A sativa crossed on a indica can throw phenotypes all across the spectrum !--Sisters that don't look anything alike !--


----------



## ness

I just order two 2ft T5 High 1 Bulb output fluorescent grow light fixture 2,000 lumens in blue spectrum.  If that does not do it, I'll start over.  But, I got a feeling its going to work.  Can't wait to see my seeds.  Don't want to bother them until it time.  I got blackberry and unknown.  I think I will plant 2 blackberry and one unknown.  I got to have a bowl.  Then i'm going to research blackberry MJ.:tokie:


----------



## Rosebud

I have a 4' T5  6 bulb that fits over my bathtub nicely. I veg and clone under it and keep moms sometimes. Went to exercise then to the hospital to visit my best girl friend. She better be ok, I think she will be, she is stubborn. Everyone thinks we are sisters, we look alike, and we are both stubborn. 

I am curling up with some papaya and that is nice and cozy...
join me please.


----------



## Keef

Best Wishes to the girlfriend Rose !-- Seems like the bath tub is the place to grow !-- How far off was I on the flip ?-- I was bummed out my GG#4 seed didn't come today so I be out there waiting the mailman tommorrow! --He better bring my seed tommorrow !


----------



## Keef

Where's  Hippie ?  Cuz did U have a big supper ?  Tater bread and oatmeal with the works ?  Excercise ? They need to make a pill to help motivate U !--Oh that's right --They do ! --Never mind !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Extra fries! I'm in!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Or oatmeal with lots of brown sugar, butter, raisins & coconut! Yum. It's the seefood diet Hippie.


----------



## ness

Good evening for a smok.  Lets light up. :joint4:


----------



## ness

got all kind of goodie coming my way.  No, outside growing for me.  The last plant was right out my back door. And, that is were the foot track go into the house.:tokie:


----------



## mrcane

OK Rose ,,&&& Mrs.C went right along with it http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4-Foot-6-Lamp-High-Output-T5-With-Choice-of-Bulbs  ..... will fit right in the tub-shower...
So for veg we go with the 6400k?? Whats the deal with mixing them 3000K  & 6400K???


----------



## Keef

One day and Cane got a plan !  Hey another plus is runoff will go right down the drain !-- Nes I think there may be several "blackberry " varieties ! U should go over to Seedfinder.com and take a look !-- U gonna do fine !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Two ropes walk into a bar.....


----------



## Keef

Frayed Not !


----------



## Rosebud

HA HA... 

Cane, that looks like a dandy. You might find it at a better price, but i would have to look around. That looks nice. I love mine. I don't know why you would add a 3 to it.  Yes, 64,000.  That's the one. I just use veg bulbs.  I don' think you will ever be sorry, I have never been.

I am off to bed.. Good night everyone. Nes... thinking about your grow...  DD, nice to see you.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I read an article once about polyploids and the author  said correctly that triploids (3n) were sterile !--It went on to say that Sam the Skunk man thought this might not always be true !-- Watson was absolutely correct !---That sly devil !--He knew for sure that it wasn't always sterile !-- There is ONLY ONE WAY that a triploid can produce fertile seed !-- There's been a short cut to where I want to go all along ! WOW!--I'm impressed !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, so it's me & the Forensic Files. Is there anybody out there?


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Two ropes walk into a bar.....


 Irishman walks out of a bar....no really


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ha! Almost slipped that right by me Umbra!


----------



## Hippie420

Abe walks into the bar and orders a round for all his friends.
Saul says, "Abe, it's not like you to throw your money away like that!"
Abe says, "I won the lottery!"
Saul: "That's wonderful. Let's all drink a toast to Abe."
Abe: "No, let's drink to Adolf Hitler."
Saul: "Abe, why would you want to drink to that bastard?"
Abe pulls up his left sleeve and says, "He gave me the winning numbers!"


----------



## giggy

Wake and bake you bunch of sleepy heads. Happy fry-day, stay stoned.


----------



## yarddog

Hey giggy.    Had a nice bake this morning too.  Off to turn wrenches for the day.


----------



## Kraven

I'm awake!


----------



## mrcane

Morning Bro....:48:


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> OK Rose ,,&&& Mrs.C went right along with it http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4-Foot-6-Lamp-High-Output-T5-With-Choice-of-Bulbs  ..... will fit right in the tub-shower...
> So for veg we go with the 6400k?? Whats the deal with mixing them 3000K  & 6400K???


in the cfl and some leds a lot of folks try to keep it as close to the way the sun works. they will rotate the kelvin heats. right now i have my cups under 220w of 55w t5 2700k cfl's. i veg and bloom under what ever i got. i ran a sour diesel under a 400w high bay metal halide all the way, wasn't as dense as it could have been but it was kick.


----------



## giggy

morning fellas, bout time to go put my welding hood on. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Keef

My head injury has caused me lots of pain and heartache but I want ya'll to know that it ain't all bad !--Since I got hurt some times I have these "episodes" where I suddenly understand stuff I got no right understanding !--The only way I can rationalize it is to call it my Muse !---My Muse paid a visit last night !--I saw that "n" thing I posted about last night !---I saw something else too !--I 'm sure sme of U have heard that old wives tale about crossing Hops and Weed because they are related  !--U can throw pollen at them forever and not get anything !---I can do it now !--I don't drink but we had a beer miester  in the group didn't we ?--- Weed can be tricked into accepting Hops pollen !-- Among the sterile offspring will be bud with the hops bitterness!--So the beer would be brewed with bud instead of hops !-- Electric Beer ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef  Fryday what da ya say??  Get High!!!


----------



## Keef

Working on a nice buzz here Cane !--Mane ya'll know I'm flaky so I don't even try to pretend !--I do like to get high !--Mailman better bring my seed today !--I ain't playing !


----------



## mrcane

Just ordered A  4' --6 bulb  T5  30,000 lumes.....That should brighten up that spare bath...


----------



## mrcane

Gonna go workout bro....Catch ya later.....


----------



## Keef

Yep -- That should do it !--What's the plan Stan ? -- Have a good workout !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all ya all.

Cane, you got the 64000 right?

Ok, keef, have i got something for you. We lived not far from an indian reservation that sold "fireweed" in those old tobacco cans,ya know? can't remember the name.. BUT.. it would kill ya. the harshest stuff out there.. back in the day they sold for 25 dollars, but ya got about 2 ounces after sifting threw all the crappy stuff. BUT, it was wonderful.The rumor was always that fireweed was mj crossed with hops.  I used love that pot. Even though it made ya cough like crazy.  When i got back from alaska, no one had any. so... do it keep. I will smoke.


----------



## Rosebud

Fog said:


> Whats going on in here?
> 
> Just headed out to the shop to plug in the da buddha and pull a few long ones through some water......bubble bubble bubble... lol.   I do like to hook the vapes up to my pieces to help cool the air. These are the smoothest and the tastiest hits I have ever had. One of the best benefits of a vape in my opinion is allows you to actually taste the herbs and not the combustion. I smoke too but 90+% always vape.
> 
> chatty cathy here it seems.
> 
> anyone else up tokin the lovely?



I know folks that hook up the vape to the bong? is that what your doing? Sounds wonderful. I used to love my vape, but I guess i just like smoking.  Enjoy that Fog. sounds great.  I agree with you that the taste from a vape is fabulous, nothing like it.


----------



## Rosebud

So, i get up and ya'll go away, trying not to take it personally..  It is time to get up, smoke pot, work in the gardens, and have a great day people.


----------



## Hippie420

Shame on 'em, Rose. I'm just a late arrival. Think I'm taking my bride to the movies before the great snow storm of '16 gets here.


----------



## Rosebud

What are you going to see? Seriously on the storm Hippie?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cane, do you work out every day? What do you do? Keef works out daily too-- he's got a great recliner routine!  I've got my last day of orientation tomorrow. So ready to be on nights. Hope it's a little more laid back.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Going to go check on the sad little T.E.'s we put in dirt yesterday.


----------



## Hippie420

We're going to see "Forest". It's a spooky one. Trying to talk her into taking one toke just before we walk in, but I don't think she will.
When we were young kids, we'd get all smoked up and spend the entire day at the cinema. We'd see which ones were ending just as another was beginning and buy tickets in advance for three or four at a time. Good times.

Took her to see Blazing Saddles when it first came out. Honestly thought I was going to have to call her an ambulance after she laughed practically non stop for the whole movie.


----------



## Kraven

Ahh...being high and seeing ** in the theaters.....now that's a hoot bro !


----------



## Kraven

Welp I fell to the dark side....but they have cookies I'm told. I just plain got tired of having to store 7 bottles of nutes for my whole grow...just dropped down to the four....I finished the last of the AN nutes today. Also cut my nute bill in half.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Mongo love Sheriff Bart!


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Welp I fell to the dark side....but they have cookies I'm told. I just plain got tired of having to store 7 bottles of nutes for my whole grow...just dropped down to the four....I finished the last of the AN nutes today. Also cut my nute bill in half.


 I partied at Spannabis with Remo and he started sending me free AN products. I moved to Cali and changed my entire grow. I use the GH 3 part with the added koolbloom. I have had 0 nute issues or ph problems. This is 1 of NCH formula for success.


----------



## Keef

It may have appeared that I took a nap but I---O.K. I was napping !--- Wanna get high again ?-- Kraven I'm have to look up your nutes !--I got a concentrate for bloom and one for veg. (Which I may eliminate when I run out )--Cal/Mag -- and a water conditioner called Hydroguard and either pH up or down ! Thinking about a concentrate called  Perfect pH when I run out this stuff !--Supposed to be a one part hydro nute !


----------



## Keef

I'm still learning have to look up Umbra's  nute too !--


----------



## Hippie420

My entire nute cost for an indoor hydro grow is less than three bucks. It's the "evil" stuff that everybody loves to hate, but it gets me buds like this: 

View attachment HPIM0752 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Keef

Don't go changing Hippie !--- Back when I was younger and growing in the woods --I always used Peter's Special or Miracle Grow ---But --Don't tell anyone !--  I got time to play around !--All we need is enough for household use and we bout there then I can play !-- Think I got this oil plant  covered !-- There's  this other little project I been working on and I think the pieces are coming together !--- Member when I mentioned Fire Woman ?--She gonna be a hybrid triploid that make orange bud !-- For now the mother gonna be either the T.E. or GG#4 and the dad being ******* ** !  He the one that bring the fire but unlike what Kraven after this fire is the color and legendary pain relief ! 
Just in case my market goal switches from oil to flowers ! --A signature color along with potency should cover that !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea with just those four and a little MgSO4 (for possible Mg deficiencies) I'll be golden. I just plain got to where I was having issues with AN and their "pH perfect" **. All it did was mess up what I considered a good product. I'll never look back. I was using technaflora many years until the hydro guy got me switched over to AN 3 years ago by giving free nutes out to me...worse than a drug dealer. I went and spent less than 60 bucks and got everything I need for both flower and veg. Normally AN would have run me close to 200....I have seen the results time after time with GH. I'm sold.


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> My entire nute cost for an indoor hydro grow is less than three bucks. It's the "evil" stuff that everybody loves to hate, but it gets me buds like this:




Hippie, damn fine bud you got there bro....people tend to make it hard on themselves....


----------



## Hippie420

Shultz is a good one, too. I start out with Shultz 20-20-20, swap over to MG 15-30-15 at the beginning of flower, and back to Shultz 10-10-54 to complete flower. It also gets Epsom's salts through out the entire grow. That, plus tap water, light, and CO2 gets me where I want to be.


----------



## umbra

koolbloom also has a powder formula for flowering that is 2-45-28, I add this as well during flowering. More bud sites, larger flowers, and denser clusters.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I still got most of a gallon of each of my Batanacare nutes so I want be changing anything soon !  Mane I'm still learning to grow aero under LEDS --I had no experience with either! --One at a time would have been a little easier !--I ain't scared !-- I'll figure it out !--I keep an open mind !-- The right genetics --the right amount of the right kind of light--the right amount of the right nutes and to rabble Temps and good air exchange --Plant can't help but give it's best !--I'm not really where I want to be but I can see a light at the end of the tunnel !--- I can always fall back to Happy Frog and mh lights but I want to see if there's  another way !


----------



## Kraven

I'm going to be running sort of a modified Lucas Formula Umbra, not sure of the numbers yet. I'm supposed to get the calculations back some time later today.


----------



## Kraven

Keef I have found over the years that one brand of nutes is not too much better than another, where they differ is how you can manipulate NPK though the life of the plant so that you can closer match its needs, or head off trouble quickly. Some nutes are just a soup and some are a little better as far as being able to manipulate specific things during the grow. You seem to be doing well with your set-up...the only reason I would ever change is if you had an issue that another brand of nutes would address better. Me I got tired of fighting with AN's "pH perfect technology" It was interfering with variations I wanted to make at specific parts of the grow....to me they just finally drove me away...I don't need the nutes deciding what pH to run at, and even worse it would only hold 36 hours or so before it began to make random changes.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Shultz is a good one, too. I start out with Shultz 20-20-20, swap over to MG 15-30-15 at the beginning of flower, and back to Shultz 10-10-54 to complete flower. It also gets Epsom's salts through out the entire grow. That, plus tap water, light, and CO2 gets me where I want to be.


I grew Pineapple Express outside using Shultz with no problems. My bud turned out real nice
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822481&postcount=18

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=209612&d=1381947028


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> I'm going to be running sort of a modified Lucas Formula Umbra, not sure of the numbers yet. I'm supposed to get the calculations back some time later today.


 Yep. I have been an organic soil farmer for a long time. The results of a modified Lucas 3 part are undeniable. I would not have believed it, if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## Keef

I'm taking notes !--What be Lucas Formula ?


----------



## umbra

Keef...Kraven posted it...GH 3 part is the Lucas Formula.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra I don't know about lots of stuff when it comes to growing !--Up until I got the Widow I grew the best of bag seed had I ran into !--I started them inside and toom them on a road trip in the early spring !--Few plants here few plants there ! It never occurred  to me to sex them before I moved them outside !--In the fall I kept an eye open and chopped down the boys and Hermies !--Nutes? I used tap water and Peter's Special !--Hauled a lot of water !-- I did know about pH and stuff !--Still growed some big weed !--Now I'm chasing quality while trying to adapt to LEDS and water pharming ! I'm slow but I can learn !


----------



## Keef

Gorilla Grows ? I don't care how good U are U gonna end up with a trail to your grow !--Yo Kraven --was it smart for someone  to follow a trail to your grow back when U was in the woods ?


----------



## mrcane

Good morning again...   Rose did get the 64k bulbs.... 4'  Eight bulb ....
  D.D. Workout??? More Like an hr stretch & aerobic then One to two hrs Tai Chi...This Instructor that I have been practicing under, is quite well known in the Tai Chi world..
  He has well over 100 videos on youtube... Tai chi has done me a world of good, finding my inner being...  Interested??   I'll sign you up
  Nice Bud Hippie...Keepin it simple....
  All those nutes sound confusing ...Think I will stick with **** for awhile!!


----------



## ness

Good Day OFC, Rosebud, DD, or anyone, how, do I get CO2 into my grow room.  Last grow I sat and talk to them.  I am afraid to open a window in the cood weather afraid I would put them into shock.  What everyone smoking.  Of course I have just my Auto Lemon Haze?  :tokie:


----------



## ness

How is everyone doing?  I going to full up my 5 pipes and work on a great b**.  Over cast and damp in the air about 60's.


----------



## Keef

Houston !--This is Tranquility  Base !--The Eagle has landed !--I repeat !--The Eagle has landed ! --I Love Green Santa!


----------



## giggy

i use the lucas setup also but i use the maxi bloom.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Houston !--This is Tranquility  Base !--The Eagle has landed !--I repeat !--The Eagle has landed ! --I Love Green Santa!



P0thead,,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

I resemble that remark Hopper !--Oh !--We gonna get high Nes! ---Dat's  nice !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Like the best sweet lemonade with berries.


----------



## Keef

D.D. --U better behave !--The O.F.C. gonna think U high !


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i have had a day.  Took Howard to the vet for the worsening aggression. He had to be muzzled.. WHAT???? I have had dogs all my life and never had to muzzle one. They did blood tests to see if his thyroid is ok. Everyone who came near him he growled at. My bff is having a three hour stress test in the hospital. WHat?? I got two referrals from a doctor for pot for a couple of people... He doesn't want to know about it, he just wants me to help them.... Oh sure.. What???? Had another call from one of mr rb friends with an old manfriend  that needs pot to help him die,,,WHAT???? 
Can i put my head under a pillow and not come up? I love helping folks.. just a crazy stressful day.. I luckily have the cure... Going to go get some thing strong. Son and hi very young gf are on their way over... what/???  

I want to hang with dd and keef and have blueberries and lemonade!  Thank you for listening.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Big toke !--Now another !--U be O.K. !--Maybe one more ? -- I got a plan !--We gonna get high and go to the grocery store !- Should I be driving in this condition ? -- I be flying really low !--That ain't really driving !


----------



## mrcane

What ** Rose, sorry your day has been a wreck..  Kick back and lets have a smoke  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks guys, son and way to young gf just left. I was in the bathroom smoking pot.. He spent christmas with us and was pretty sure he would fail a drug test after hangin with me all day. LOL  He is so straight.. She is so young. I am so stoned. Thank you to the universe for our lovely herb.


----------



## Rosebud

What are you guys having for dinner?  Nes, if you asked me a question, will you repeat it? I am sorry.


----------



## Hippie420

Dinner? The gallon sized popcorn with yellow grease that's supposed to be butter that I ate at the movie.
The movie? Outta five stars, I'd give it a one. Not good. Only scary thing was what that yellow grease was.


----------



## giggy

good evening folks, rose sorry you have had a bad day. we all have them. i need to smoke a bowl, yall please join me.


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, thanks, it was kinda stressful, but i am alright now. I shouldn't bother you guys with stuff like that.  I will join you for a bowl giggy, then lets do one more?

Hippie in cali the have a movie theater that uses real butter and serves real coke. yum


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> What are you guys having for dinner?  Nes, if you asked me a question, will you repeat it? I am sorry.



I had Turkey patties with potatoes and salad.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Son had a copy of that new movie Revenant,,,he put in on a flash drive and I watched it on my Smartass TV,,,,,awesome movie. Not sure if its even out yet.But that movie is intence.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hippie in cali the have a movie theater that uses real butter and serves real coke. yum


 Had one of those in my home town.....50 year ago. Sigh....


----------



## mrcane

Got hijacked for a little project,,but got good and stoned in the process....


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey ofc had my 37 year anniversary at work today had to stay over half hour cuz partner said hurt himself swinging sledge hammer that we use every day came in on light duty..started showing supervisor the pharm meds doc prescribed to him,I said you don't have to worry they  don't check for them on the random testing but god forbid ya take a hit of mj on the weekend.supervisor wasn't real happy with me..Sorry just had to blow a little steam you guys and ladies are my idols you rock....


----------



## yarddog

I had a couple bacon and eggs sandwiches, with strawberry jam.


----------



## mrcane

Just -missed a movie that I wanted to see on the big screen .....Just left town.. In the heart of the sea.....  Great book.. Read it a couple times ...Being A Sailor from New England, It is a must Read ,,,,Now the Movie...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-H35Mpj4uk


----------



## Kraven

Even all, stoned I am. Looked at the girls again today and they got ten days left in them, they have swollen 2x over now and are stressing the stakes...looking to be a decent harvest, all three.... slayer included seem to yield well....I'll know soon. G13 hey sticky finger man, day one of a 7 day trim going down 4u now huh ?


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


My brother is bringing me some Grandaddy Purple,  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, thanks, it was kinda stressful, but i am alright now. I shouldn't bother you guys with stuff like that.  I will join you for a bowl giggy, then lets do one more?
> 
> Hippie in cali the have a movie theater that uses real butter and serves real coke. yum



don't worry about that rose, we are here for each other. i consider yall friends even though we have never meet face to face. we are gonna have to do something about that sometime.


----------



## Keef

Take me to the grocery store stoned ? -Some people never learn!-- Buzz is fading time to top it off !


----------



## giggy

went and looked in the box and i have 6 of 9 on the surface. bubba kush 2.0, 2 sour diesels, 2 88g13hp and a northern lights. waiting on another 88g13hp, a northern lights and a white widow x big bud.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Take me to the grocery store stoned ? -Some people never learn!-- Buzz is fading time to top it off !



here you go keef

Got the craving for some lunch,
but I ain't got nothing to munch
My mind is set on just one wish
a big ol' sandwich - tuna fish
Time to make a grocery run,
I'll walk there in the morning sun
Make a list of what I need most:
Tuna fish and bread (for toast)
And though my stomach may be empty,
I'll feed my head from the horn of plenty
Roll a joint Bob Marley style
and smoke it 'till it makes me smile

Starting off in aisle one,
fruits and veggies by the ton
Hey check it out, raddiccio!
These red leaves, man, they almost glow!
And bok choy! I've always wanted to try it,
I wonder if I have enough to buy it?

It's grown in Japan, or maybe China,
or maybe some farm in South Carolina?
Just then I hear a voice in my head:
"stay focused, man, tuna & bread,"
But right now I'm in produce bliss
Oh man, I'm too high for this

Too high for the supermarket,
too high for the grocery store
Too high for the supermarket,
ain't gonna shop like this no more

(Everyone in here is staring at me...)

Sixteen different brands of tuna,
Chicken of the Sea or Big Kahuna
Packed in oil, packed in water,
dolphin friendly, dolphin slaughtered
And oh God, what about the bread?
Should I get white or wheat instead?
Or... rye! Rye's the best I've tasted
Rye is best when ever you're wasted!

Too high for the supermarket,
too high for the grocery store
too high for the supermarket
ain't gonna shop like this no more

Finally done, its check-out time,
searching for the shortest line
The Express Lane! But they don't take checks..
and you've got to have ten items or less,

so let's see...
Ding Dongs, a bag of chips,
Cap'n Crunch and some onion dip,
(it's sugar and salt, space and schism,
the yin and yang of munchie Taoism)
I got my favorite beer, Carlinger,
and pre-sweetened Kool-Aid you eat with your finger

(You lick your finger, then you stick it in the bag, then your stick it down your throat but not too far or you gag)

That's less than ten! Check me out, go ahead!
Oh, I forgot the tuna and the bread...

Too high for the supermarket,
too high for the grocery store
too high for the supermarket,
ain't gonna shop like this no more

too high (too high!)
too high (too high!)
way too high for the supermarket, yeah


----------



## Keef

That's nice Giggy !--Maybe it's  the head injury but I don't get paranoid about being high anymore !--- I got my buzz stoked up so where do I start ? -- Sushi --Fritos and bean dip -- Twinkies ? ---Fritos Chilli pie --Cookies ? -- Ice cream ? ---I'm on a diet !


----------



## Keef

Should U ever have the desire to dip your Twinkies in oyster sauce ---Don't do it!--I'm not sure if the Twinkies ruined the oyster sauce or if the oyster sauce ruined the Twinkies but some ruining was going on !


----------



## Keef

Pork Skins and hot sauce should get that taste out my mouth !--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> That's nice Giggy !--Maybe it's  the head injury but I don't get paranoid about being high anymore !--- I got my buzz stoked up so where do I start ? -- Sushi --Fritos and bean dip -- Twinkies ? ---Fritos Chilli pie --Cookies ? -- Ice cream ? ---I'm on a diet !



i hear you brother, but i have lost 40 pounds and still have 60 to go to get to where i want to be. but every once in awhile i have to let myself have something i crave or i'll smack at everything and not be satisfied. today for lunch i had a bbq on hogie with mayo, pickles, onions, bbq sauce and get this lettuce and tomato. i don't eat tomato on many sandwiches at all but that is one great sandwich.  by the way keef that is a song by a band called the uninvited, here's the vid.


The Uninvited - Too high for the Supermarket 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUjhbeiJddo[/ame]


----------



## giggy

got a buddy that puts peanut butter on his bologna sandwiches


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hilarious Giggy!  Tears rolling down my face! Watched the video & laughed some more. That was so us at the grocery store! And, don't let Keef kid you guys, we didn't get twinkies. We got chocolate Ho Hos, so of course they didn't taste good with that oyster sauce! It was the chocolate.


----------



## Keef

D.D. I didn't want my peeps to know I dunked a Ho-Ho in oyster sauce !--I am so ashamed !!--Give me a bite of that pickle !


----------



## DirtyDiana

The family.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, love those babies.. so cute.

Giggy, your sandwich sounds devine.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose how was your visit ? -- U know it seems like with all these patients U take care of that U should be allowed to grow more plants that the household limit !-- Some kind of Co-op or something !---I hope I can do what I hope to do with this e-cig liquid !--If I can make one that can control my pain ---I'll be able to do a lot of good !--


----------



## mrcane

Matching Cloths ....:laugh:


----------



## Keef

I know Cane !--Eat mostly fruits and vegetables --limit salt-red meat and fats !---Extra Fries regularly and bacon be thy name !--I tries to be good !--But I 'll tell U one thing Giggy must be the exception cause last I heard it is considered a sin to put mayo on a BBQ sandwich in the south !--I'm sorry Giggy but U done went to far !--I am required by law to report U to the Southern BBQ Counsel for such a heinous infraction of southern culture !

Hey did ya'll see ? D.D. posted a pic !--Now she can teach me and I want have to ask for help !


----------



## giggy

keef the only sandwiches i don't use mayo on is a grilled cheese or peanut butter and jelly. i put mayo on my sausage, bacon, or steak biscuits as well.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Hilarious Giggy!  Tears rolling down my face! Watched the video & laughed some more. That was so us at the grocery store! And, don't let Keef kid you guys, we didn't get twinkies. We got chocolate Ho Hos, so of course they didn't taste good with that oyster sauce! It was the chocolate.


glad you liked it. it fits the wife and i as well.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Oh, love those babies.. so cute.
> 
> Giggy, your sandwich sounds devine.



rose i would almost bet that sandwich was a pound and a half and i bet i gain at least 3 pounds from it. they have a ham and cheese, roast beef and swiss (i like mine with mushrooms, cooked onions and brown gravy and a spoon cause i don't want to miss any of it) they also have a hamburger/cheeseburger they are on the french loaf bread. hole in the wall place with good food and lots of it.


----------



## Hippie420

Mossy, 37 years? Man, you're a glutton for punishment.

Screw all ya all for talkin' food in front of a starving man. Bell bottoms are kool.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Mossy, 37 years? Man, you're a glutton for punishment.
> 
> Screw all ya all for talkin' food in front of a starving man. Bell bottoms are kool.



wore my share, and the navy liked them back then, not so much anymore.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Chicken fried steak.  Keef makes the best white cream gravy ever!


----------



## DirtyDiana

You can lead a hippie to the gym, but you can't make him exercise.


----------



## Keef

Hippie --I couldn't help myself !--I knew U was on a diet !-- I'm a bad man !!---Giggy --Them sounds like some fine sandwiches! --I eat Miracle Whip Light on most sandwiches !-- One of my faves is scrabbled eggs (or hard fried) with melty cheese on toast with Miracle Whip !-- Who would want a BLT without mayo ?  Hey Hippie !--U like bacon ?


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Chicken fried steak.  Keef makes the best white cream gravy ever!



i want a chicken fried steak, all we can get here is country fried steak and no it's not the same.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hippie --I couldn't help myself !--I knew U was on a diet !-- I'm a bad man !!---Giggy --Them sounds like some fine sandwiches! --I eat Miracle Whip Light on most sandwiches !-- One of my faves is scrabbled eggs (or hard fried) with melty cheese on toast with Miracle Whip !-- Who would want a BLT without mayo ?  Hey Hippie !--U like bacon ?



miracle whip is what mom always had, but after i moved out it was mayo from there. i still like slaw made with the whip.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Mossy, congratulations on being married a very long time. Good on you guys.

DD you are funny tonight.  Giggy, i love places like that to eat.. Or I should say i used to. I am as we speak having potato chips with my magnesium..LOL, do i know how to have fun or what,, add a little fish oil caps.. and it be a rip snorten friday night.. pitiful.

i am ready for bed.. Bit too much hash I fear. Glad everyone is tucked in tonight and has enough to smoke. peace out


----------



## Keef

Hey I forgot !--Know what Hippie's excercise program was last year ? --He would walk to the bar !--No Really !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose it's not me, it's the weed. Keef, ever heard, "calling the kettle black?"


----------



## DirtyDiana

Mayo or Miracle Whip really grosses me out. Yeah, I'm a little strange. But, I will eat some bacon on bread,  or on anything else as far as that goes.


----------



## giggy

love me some fried pork belly, and just about anything else i can fry. i have been craving fried shrimp and oysters but i can only have one or the other cause it makes me feel bad for a hour or two. my father was allergic to shrimp and loved them.


----------



## giggy

i'm calling it a night, yall have a great one. peace


----------



## DirtyDiana

The worst allergies ever: shrimp or shellfish & chocolate. That would be pretty awful.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Going down early. Gotta be up at O'dark-thirty for another grueling day shift. Uggghhhhhh!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hey Hippie !--U like bacon ?


 Hey, Keef. Bite me!


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hey Mossy, congratulations on being married a very long time. Good on you guys.


 I though he was talking about 37 years on the job. Same dif, I guess.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc time to get this sativa-day started. Wake and bake in other words.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--What up Giggy? -- All the babies survived the transplant to aero and doing fine !--- Now I'm ready to start the GG#4 seed ---and those seed to that other Thang !--  Got D.D. off to work !  We at 53 and windy this morning !----


----------



## giggy

morning keef. come on now you bunch of sleepy pot heads. WAKE AND BAKE. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, been in the garden since 5:30 am....took all the pic's did all the feeding and getting ready to head out to a safety meeting with the o'l hippy, he called me last night and they got back safe and sound...said they had a great time...I'll just be glad to see him....he is my Obi Wan Kenobi....the force is strong with him. Pic's from this am...hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Keef

How goes the grow build ?-- Gonna get complicated in the grow room here soon !--Keep the rotation going --Sex D.D.'s grow find the girls and do some cloning !-- Then do the same with GG except I may keep a boy !---Kinda depends on what happens next few days !-- Waiting on the other half of Fire Woman !--


----------



## Keef

Bud porn ! --What a way to start the day !


----------



## WeedHopper

Up and Adam you evil Potheads. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Nice porn Kravin.&#128552;


----------



## yarddog

Wow you guys been chattering.  Was going to say, up and at em, but hopper beat me to it.   Busy busy for me.    Doing work on F.I.L. truck today.   And going to pick up a doghouse.  I'll be gone all next week and half of the next in class.  I hate Atlanta. Every aspect of it.   And I hate being away from home.  But it means a pay raise, so I'm game.


----------



## WeedHopper

I know the feeling Little Brother. Almost all my work is out of town. Course I wish I was out ta town right now,,,works been slow. 
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,, time to wake and bake.


----------



## mossycrew479

Your right Hippie was talking years on job sorry Rose for misconception if I would of asked her to marry me then she was only 7 I don't think her dad would of let me I always say she's my other 401k plan lol


----------



## Rosebud

So sorry for not reading closer... Mossy, i am so glad you didn't marry a 7 year old. Phewy. Congrats on the job.. long time.  I am glad you are here.

so better day today. my friend is out of the hospital and i am going to make her some canna caps or something today out of harlequin. What a worry she was.

Keef, how's the face?

Hippie, how cold is it?

WH, I hope you can get back to being busy soon. Although i bet it is nice for the family, you being home.

YD, good on you for putting your family first.. Go get smart and get paid for it... 

Giggy, where are you? 
The vet gave Howard the bad, some doggy naturalpathic downers til he sees if there is a medical problem. It says 1/2 for dogs over 30 pounds so i gave him one, he dropped it and Kali, the 15 pound  mix got it and ate it. She was VERY relaxed. I gave howard another and he ate it... eveyone was very chill, i am thinking about having one.!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Nice Kraven,, won't be long now....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Mossy the cradle robber. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Coffee and a bowl in hand. Checking on the plants. Keeping track of my propane usage for the CO2 generator. When I was in veg, at [email protected] 16hr/day, tank lasted a month. In flower with bio wave at 2000ppm for 8hr/day lasted 2 weeks to the day. My room is sealed quite well, so the only place it could go is absorbed by the plants.


----------



## WeedHopper

Do you see a difference using the Biowave?


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> So sorry for not reading closer... Mossy, i am so glad you didn't marry a 7 year old. Phewy. Congrats on the job.. long time.  I am glad you are here.
> 
> so better day today. my friend is out of the hospital and i am going to make her some canna caps or something today out of harlequin. What a worry she was.
> 
> Keef, how's the face?
> 
> Hippie, how cold is it?
> 
> WH, I hope you can get back to being busy soon. Although i bet it is nice for the family, you being home.
> 
> YD, good on you for putting your family first.. Go get smart and get paid for it...
> 
> Giggy, where are you?
> The vet gave Howard the bad, some doggy naturalpathic downers til he sees if there is a medical problem. It says 1/2 for dogs over 30 pounds so i gave him one, he dropped it and Kali, the 15 pound  mix got it and ate it. She was VERY relaxed. I gave howard another and he ate it... eveyone was very chill, i am thinking about having one.!


rose i'm working 7:00 to 5:00 again today.


----------



## Keef

Wake and Bake again !-- I was Napping !--- Hey Mossy they giving U a hard time ?-- Mailman better bring me my seed today !-- Hey Rose give me one them doggie downers !-- Where's  my pipe ?


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Do you see a difference using the Biowave?


 I have only been using it for flowering so far, so it may be too soon to say. NCH highly recommends them.


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC, Wake and Bake time.  Rosebud, i am glad your friend is going to be all right.  DD just love your babies.  Everyone have a great day. :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Nes. How are you doing today? How is all your critters? Did you get new homes for the kittens?


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- Many of us have exchanged seed --pollen and maybe a clone or 2 !-- I'm growing something I got from Umbra !!--Anyway I've got some extra seed if U would like some !-- U no more paranoid about Po-Po than the rest of these wild eyed southern outlaw growers !-- U get ready --send me a Private message telling me where to send them !---The return address will not be mine and I don't care what name I send them to as long as U get them !-- That's  what we call Green Santa !--He was just here yesterday !


----------



## ness

hey Rosebud, doing great today, working on a good buzz.  Yes, my kitten went to good homes.  But, now, my female dog jump the fence and got herself preg.  Most of my dogs are fixed.  Got 3 that are not.  go figure one would jump the fence to get to my unfix male dog.  we love dogs, so, they will all go to good homes.  You, know that I have 13 family dogs.  And, I love them all.  Yes, Rose, I ask the ? about CO2 how do I get CO2 to my plant.  Last time I talk to them.  And, don't want to open a window in the winter because I am afraid of shocking my babies.  I am wish you a relaxing day.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, i keep a window cracked in my bathroom grow and even one in the shed grow. It just provides some clean air exchange. I have never tried to grow with Co2. I don't think it freezes them.

You have 13 dogs in the house? wow, you the woman.  So will these be cute puppies? nice cross?


----------



## WeedHopper

If NCH says its good,,,its good. He knows his stuff for sure.


----------



## ness

Morning Keef, I would love some seeds.  But, I do not know how to send a Private message.  How, are you feeling today?  Whops, I got to smoke a bowl than another and so on. Care to pass one with me :48:


----------



## ness

Rose, I got 11 in house and 2 out on my warm porch.  Yes, these puppies will be cute, they are Bull mastif (can spell sorry) and pit bull mix.  Getting my bottles and prem. nipples in the mail.  Just in case I have to play mother.  Lilly the mother dogs nipples don't do so good they are funny looking so i just mite have to step in.  Let smoke :48:


----------



## Keef

U would ask the computer cripple  how to do it especially when I got a nice buzz working !-- If U click on someone's name out beside the post it'll bring up another screen and I think it's  up toward the top !!-Anyway on that screen will be a tab that says --Send Private Message -- Give it a try and once U got it down --U can tell me where to send the seed and we'll get U hooked up !-- More Indica more sativa ? -- What does your heart desire ?


----------



## WeedHopper

I got some Grandaddy Purple. Taste awesome.


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, see on this page up on the right hand corner is your "welcome nes" under that it says private messages.  Click on that. Then a screen will come up and have a place for you to put Keef's name. Keef  Then go down to the bigger square and start typing your note. Then hit send.


----------



## mossycrew479

No WH sorry she was in 7th grade when I started my job she's only 12 years younger then me so when she's working I'll be retired cleaning house and growing with the rest of y'all..Yea keef they'd like all us old guy's  gone cuz next guy who takes my job gets 6 dollars less  an hour then us it's not about experience anymore its about money


----------



## Kraven

Hi all , back from the o'l hippy's.....sure was good to see him, as always he fogged my brain good....almost had to crawl away from it. He sent me home with two more clones so now I have Blue Meanie #5, thats what almost crippled me this am, and an original P98 Bubba Kush x Double Purple Doja....some of Outlaws old work that he has kept around...yes, that smokes really well too..... him and those dime sized joints, will cripple two peeps..... Well that's all for my adventures, hope everyone has an epic Saturday. Here's a pic of the clones and for Keef, i took 7 cuts this am and dropped them in the octocloner.


----------



## Keef

Trying some Black Dalia -x-Lemon Blueberry Haze  Hopper !--It's nice !--Hints of  blueberry lemonade--There is a problem with this variety that I 'm not happy about !--It didn't come with seed !--It would grow me so.e of this !---Hey Nes --So far Green Santa has made it safely every time ! What was I doing ? -- What's  in this pipe again ?


----------



## ness

Keef, I think I did it, will you let me know.  i like more Indica,  Time for another bowl


----------



## mrcane

Whoa...I High...:stoned:


----------



## mrcane

Kraven looks like a nice visit to see your buddy Tell me about that cloner...You liken It?? Seem well made? thinking of buying one...How is the transfer to soil?

Rose still undecided witch way to go Root Riot ? Vs Cloner?   Pros...Cons....


----------



## Keef

Yep !--Nes it got thru and sent U an answer did U get it ? -- Indica ? -- We got that !-- Cane !--What up ?--Let me know what happened about that --U know !-- Was that the mailman ?-- He better get off my seed ! --Rose Thanks !--For showing some of us old farts how to use the site !-- This computer stuff is not second nature to some of us ! Tell U what though --I can type my a-s-s off with my thumbs !--D.D. say every time I post I write a book !--So I told her --Then don't read it !


----------



## Hippie420

Nes, leave the door to the bathroom open when the lights are on. It'll help get rid of some of the heat and add CO2 at the same time. There's more CO2 in the house than outside simply because you're in there breathing. I grow in a sealed room, so I pipe mine in with a tank, regulator, timer, and ppm regulator.

46 wet degrees here. Storm's supposed to be on the way. I got weed. Let 'er come.


----------



## mrcane

Hey Keef It 's back and headed your way today...  Headed out now... gotta run & get some food....Hippie what Ya want.


----------



## Keef

Yo Cane for transfer to soil a cloner like Kraven got is better than my plastic baskets and foam collars !-- Kraven's got just the foam collars--The roots become all tangled up in my baskets making them hard to remove !-- Put a timer on it 15 on/15 off and forget about it !--Fresh cuts don't even need much light !--Week or so later and they pop roots !-- How long U wait after that Kraven before U transfer to dirt ?


----------



## Rosebud

Nes you could take your dogs in there and let them pant.


----------



## Keef

Nes I got a doggie fence at the door to my bathroom grow and open the door every morning so fresh air moves easy and close it at night !--Got fans running all the time too!--They get plenty CO2 for now !


----------



## Keef

Never trust a dog around weed !--They like it much as U do !--I'll Be waiting Cane ! --Sorry about that Cuz !--


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> gotta run & get some food....Hippie what Ya want.


 A small bowl of gruel with mouse turd sprinkles, please.

Bell bottoms are kool. Bell bottoms are kool. Bell bottoms are kool..........


----------



## mossycrew479

How in the heck do you post a pick from your phone not real good at that stuff


----------



## Rosebud

I have not done that mossy. Sorry, maybe someone else will help.


----------



## WeedHopper

Download the pic from your phone to the device you are using to access the internet. Once that's done, upload it from that location ,,,,using the manage attachment button below.
You will need a USB cord from phone to computer or you could attach the pic and email it to yourself. Just remember that pics from your phone can be GPS and time stamped.


----------



## Keef

U da man Hippie !--U can do it !---Every time U be drinking them empty beer calories remember --Gruel with moose turds !--Ya'll some strange people up there !!-I'd have to pass on the moose turds !--

Let me tell ya'll some stuff I learned from my free states brothers and sisters !--Umbra had someone takes his work and call it thier own !--I know Hippie shares some seed and or clones with the locals for a donation !--Texas gonna be free one day --How can I prepare to deal with problems like this when the time comes ? ---
I don't like the idea of passing out fertile seed !--Before long someone done started breeding your work and call it thier own !--Same thing on seed and clones !--
My answer has to do with them (n)s !--I will be breeding a tetra (4n) to all my girls !--The seed will all be sterile triploids (3n) or what they call terminator seed !--They should assure that a customer has to buy new seed for each season !--Learnt this straight from big pharm !--Anyway I hope next fall maybe some of U will run some for me and tell me what U think !

Umbra --That riddle about some triploids may be fertile from the Skunk man !--The ONLY WAY a triploid seed can be fertile is if it is treated and becomes a fertile 6n ! Tricky people !--Where I wanted to go anyway !--Saves a step !-- Anyway -Ya'll save a spot in the fall !


----------



## Keef

I got no problem sharing fertile seed with the O.F.C.  but the locals? --Hell No !


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks WH


----------



## Keef

Yo Mossy !--D.D. posted that pic of our puppies from her phone last night when she was playing around !-- Po-Po really gonna spend a bunch of money tracking down me and my little grow when they can't even stop the cartels from doing big grows in the open in our national forest ?


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Kraven looks like a nice visit to see your buddy Tell me about that cloner...You liken It?? Seem well made? thinking of buying one...How is the transfer to soil?
> 
> Rose still undecided witch way to go Root Riot ? Vs Cloner?   Pros...Cons....




Cane I like it, but it's not the only way to clone, I never used rock-wool or grow plugs but many people do and they work excellent for them. I have tried sticking them and had about a 50% success rate. The cloner was 50 bucks and I figured if it works then maybe one day I'll get a big boy cloner. I have used it once on cuttings taken 2 weeks into flower, they had small little buds and they all rooted in 11 days. I cut them, stuck them in clonex gel, stuck it in the puck and moved to the next...7 took me less than a minute. It takes 3 gals of distilled water, I use distilled but add 50ppm Ca/Mg and 100ppm cloning solution for a total of 150ppm. I plug it in and never turn it off, water stays around 74F for me, we keep the house at 72F....easiest method I have ever tried...100% success rate even with tough clones. Now with that being said it may not work well for you, you really just have to give it a go to find out.


----------



## mossycrew479

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1452368921868.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

I took a cutting the last week in June. put it in a 4 inch pot sat it in a bowl with 1 inch of water in it I put it on the floor of my greenhouse. It grew into an ounce and a half  plant.


----------



## Keef

Mossy did it !--Oh!-- He looks Happy !-- Kraven's right they'd lot of ways to clone !-- And after prohibitions ends rooted clones might bring my Southern Outlaws $10-$25 per clone !-- Or maybe $4-5 per seed !---There will be more than one way to ride this green wave !  So Nes -Dog -Giggy ya'll paying attention !---I even know this one farmer makes big aerocloners / aero grow boxes -that cost him about $50 ready to plug and play !--These too will have value in the free world !--- So many possibilities !--Rose said people were paying $1,000 each to attend a pot growing seminar !


----------



## mrcane

Kraven..Thank You for the Review, Like you say there are more ways to go..   Like everything these days, option overload...
  Mossy that dog looks HIGH??


----------



## WeedHopper

Mossy that puppy looks stoaned. Funny as hell.


----------



## Keef

Something I meant to say earlier when Kraven mentioned ppms!---This how easy pH and ppms are !--I draw up so.e water out one of my boxes with a big syringe and a piece of tubing --can even do it while it's running !--I put the water in a tall skinny container -Stick my pH pen in and read the numbers --My goal is around 5.8 (5.6--6.3) I put in drops of pH up or down to get where I want to be !--Same with the ppms !--I stick a ppm pen in the water and read the numbers !-- I use 10-12 gals of water per box !--I can't afford that much distilled water and my tap water after filtering has about 300 ppms and a pH of 8.5 --U can not grow eeed in salt water !---Anyway -I bought a Reverse Osmosis system ( $125) and installed under the bathroom sink !--It is just a series of 3 filters --Runs off household  water pressure --Makes a gallon every 15 minutes and the water has 6 ppms ! --Have to change the filters soon water is up to 25 ppms now !


----------



## ness

Thank You, Rosebud, Hippie and Keef for the CO2 advice.  Ya, my dog try and eat my plants to.  I let them chew the stems.  I use well water, clean well water. It has been said we got the best well water around.  Very clean.  But, I have to ph down.  Time for another bowl.


----------



## ness

Yes mossy the puppy looks stoned.  Did, you get him Hi?


----------



## WeedHopper

Man this GDP is awesome. Love the smell and taste.


----------



## giggy

hey folks popping in while on break. that is one happy looking pup. krav nice pics bro. couple more hours and i'm gonna get a buzz. did i say that out loud? looked in the box this morn and have 8 out of 9 above the soil line hoping to have 9 this evening the last one is a 88g13hp, components of krav. krav i see some fem night shade in the near future.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Man this GDP is awesome. Love the smell and taste.


never had gdp, but my sour diesel turned purple but it was a big bad skunk smell and the wife didn't much care for it, so i planted two of them.


----------



## Hippie420

Nes, if you're growing in dirt, don't sweat the PH. My outdoor plants get what ever the rain gives 'em, and if I do a rare watering, it's straight from the well at 7.4. When you start growing water weed, then you've got to stay on top of it.

I'm sure someone will argue with my point, but I'm only telling you my experience. I got over four and a half pounds out of nine plants in an outdoor grow, and a quarter pound of bubble hash.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, if your all organic you don't need to check ph. I have never checked ph.

I love that puppy Mossy.


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey ness no just seen pic and fell in love with the little guy can't stop looking at him


----------



## Keef

I just wish I had good water!--Yep !--No need for pH and ppms if U growing g I dirt long as U know your water !---When I first got my Widow I was watering with tap water and slowly killing them by using salt water without knowing it !---I'd be on cloud 9 growing in the country with good clean well water !--Safe to say if I would have been somewhere like that --I probably would have never cared about aero ! We grow where we can in the circumstances we in !-- Around here sometimes we will have a power outage because of the salt build up on the power lines causing a short curcuit !---This is a hostile place to grow weed !


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 233362
His name is josè.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Nes, if you're growing in dirt, don't sweat the PH. My outdoor plants get what ever the rain gives 'em, and if I do a rare watering, it's straight from the well at 7.4. When you start growing water weed, then you've got to stay on top of it.
> 
> I'm sure someone will argue with my point, but I'm only telling you my experience. I got over four and a half pounds out of nine plants in an outdoor grow, and a quarter pound of bubble hash.



four and half pounds that is great.  I check the ph of rain and it was something like 6.8.  I will not sweat the PH anymore, thank you for the tip. time for football.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Dog --I think it needs a caption !---Something like ---So U think U can tell me what to do ? -- Good Luck with that !-- 

I sure someone can do better !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Nes, if your all organic you don't need to check ph. I have never checked ph.
> 
> I love that puppy Mossy.



Yes, Rosebud all organic, will not need to check ph again.  Thank You.  Guess what?  tj bought a dog home to babysit while his owner is in jail.  That all, I need.  He is going to be in a pin outside.  Don't worry we will make sure he stays warm.  Time for football.  Have a wonderful Hi.:tokie:


----------



## ness

mossycrew479 said:


> Hey ness no just seen pic and fell in love with the little guy can't stop looking at him



Wish you could fine him and he could be yours.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Dog --I think it needs a caption !---Something like ---So U think U can tell me what to do ? -- Good Luck with that !--
> 
> I sure someone can do better !


 I thought it was a selfie! Just jerkin' yer chain, Dog.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> never had gdp, but my sour diesel turned purple but it was a big bad skunk smell and the wife didn't much care for it, so i planted two of them.


 get keef to send ya some beans. the gdp x br is a very good representation of gdp. Kraven, I still have some of Outlaw Genetics original beans. I remember those bubba x dpd and they were fire.


----------



## Keef

Umbra we having trouble germinating those GDP -x-Black Rose seed !--I had 2 germinate  out of about a dozen and they were sickly and just faded away !--I divided those seed up and  sent them out !--BPU-X-B.B did just fine !-- Really would have liked to have it !--Dog did U ever get any of those GDP-X-BLACK Rose to germinate?


----------



## mrcane

Just top dressed my girls with some worm ****....I Love playing in the dirt


----------



## Hippie420

OK, on behalf of all us dummies, what's GDP?


----------



## Keef

Hippie U know those seed U got that say GDP -x-B.R. ? -- That means Grand Daddy Purple time Black Rose !--I did send U some of them didn't I ?


----------



## Keef

If we gonna tell about our top secret seed exchanges ---Let he who is without sin throw the first stone !-- Giggy did 't U get some of those GDP-X-B.R. seed !--U know I gotta quit getting high so much makes me forget stuff !


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Hippie, Think I got Some:doh:


----------



## bozzo420

my neighbor lets his rabbits roam free. one came over this year and took up in my garden. I kept trying to catch him. but could not catch him. Then he got in my greenhouse . I looked in and saw a couple of buds on the ground. Then I saw the rabbit sitting still. He let me walk right up to him ,and pick him up. I took him home and put him in his cage. He was stoned. He died that night. I felt really bad.


----------



## Rosebud

YD, Jose has got some ears.. what a cute boy. Thanks for posting his selfie.

Cane, i need to go feed my worms, they love old very old frozen pumpkin.. I understand how you love to play in the dirt, me too.

I hear wifi is pretty excellent genetics, i have never had it..just heard about it.

Bozzo, why did the rabbit die?

Carry on.....


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> get keef to send ya some beans. the gdp x br is a very good representation of gdp. Kraven, I still have some of Outlaw Genetics original beans. I remember those bubba x dpd and they were fire.


umbra i still have some to try. i tried to pop 5 each of the gdp x br and the bbb x bpu and didn't get anything. i figured i try some more here pretty soon.


----------



## Keef

I gots a breeding pair of BPU -X-Blueberry Blast so we got that covered !--Cane got at least 2 --F-2 --BPU -x-B.B. fathered by my boy Trips ! Which is out of Umbra's  Bunch! -- I got a few seed from Trips crossed on the T.E. but they need to age a little  before planting !---Giggy got that Tranquil Widow I bred !--Dam --we all variety kin !--- U know when Umbra sent those seed --I send e-mail asking who wanted some !!-I didn't tell Kraven I sent out the e-mail ---By the time he found it I had divided up the seed and sent them out !--Kraven I apolgize Cuz!--Hope U ain't still mad !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> If we gonna tell about our top secret seed exchanges ---Let he who is without sin throw the first stone !-- Giggy did 't U get some of those GDP-X-B.R. seed !--U know I gotta quit getting high so much makes me forget stuff !



yes i did keef, and was thinking of trying to pop some. the first try i didn't do to well.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I gots a breeding pair of BPU -X-Blueberry Blast so we got that covered !--Cane got at least 2 --F-2 --BPU -x-B.B. fathered by my boy Trips ! Which is out of Umbra's  Bunch! -- I got a few seed from Trips crossed on the T.E. but they need to age a little  before planting !---Giggy got that Tranquil Widow I bred !--Dam --we all variety kin !--- U know when Umbra sent those seed --I send e-mail asking who wanted some !!-I didn't tell Kraven I sent out the e-mail ---By the time he found it I had divided up the seed and sent them out !--Kraven I apolgize Cuz!--Hope U ain't still mad !


keef i lost them to bad soil is all i can figure. i hope you get a chance to make that cross again.


----------



## giggy

keef one of our mia's had a female tw, beemer if i remember right. did you ever hear anything from him? how about gloman?


----------



## Keef

Giggy I got half dozen seed from this Trips -x-Tranquil Elephantizer that belong to U !--I been wondering how it's  gonna turn out---The T.E. has a hint of peppery coffee and Trips sister got nice blueberry highlights !---They both fierce but so different !--- My GG#4 seed didn't make it today --I 'd be bummed out if I were so lit !--Blueberry lemonade who would ever thunk it ?


----------



## Keef

Giggy - Last I heard from the Gloman was at the end of November right before he was to have a knee replacement --Nothing since then and I've sent him a couple e-mail !---He had a a girl  from that cross that was revegging and he had clones !--White Widow mom with a T.E. dad !--I shoulda kept me some of that !--I got in a hurry and tried to germ the seed too soon and killed the ones I kept !--Hope he is O.K. and comes around again one day !---Only pot farmer I know farms weed with a tractor !


----------



## umbra

So that you know Keef...those black dahlia that made the blueberry lemonade is gdp x br, lol. That's what they were called. I gave those away 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Rosebud

I thought it was black dahlia and super lemon haze?
Keef back there you were talking about giving out seeds of umbra's? You never asked me..lol just giving you a hard time for being stingy. lol
I am smoking some hash this afternoon.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I send e-mail asking who wanted some !!-I didn't tell Kraven I sent out the e-mail ---By the time he found it I had divided up the seed and sent them out !--Kraven I apolgize Cuz!--Hope U ain't still mad !



Oh no worries bro, I am a seed *****...believe me I have beans and cuts getting tossed my way frequently. I'm glad you got them out to peeps and I'm keepin' a watch to see how they do, may want a cut if anyone finds a keeper.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I am smoking some hash this afternoon.


 Glad you're stepping up in the world, Rose. I've been "slumming" it for the last few days smoking Skunk#1. Still got a pretty nice poke to it.


----------



## Keef

Me and that mailman bout to tie up !--I wait all day for him to bring me my seed !--When I'm not looking he slides by and drops off some seed !---These were not the GG#4 seed but I couldn't be more excited !--


----------



## Keef

These seed ? I know what one of them are and I bet the others aren't listed at Seedfinder.com either--Some 411 ? On da down low?


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper ?--I've had a chicken in the smoker for a  couple hours !---D.D. brings supper home I got cold smoked chicken tommorrow !--Win-win !--


----------



## Kraven

Wow got the numbers for the new GH feeding schedule and it's a big change from what I have been doing, really simple and straight forward. "Monsanto" gets a crack at my plants tomorrow - just poking at you (Rose) and THG...why doesn't THG come in here, I have not seen her in forever, I must find where she hangs her hat.


----------



## umbra

The great Carnack says...Head Trip F2 = blockhead x Chocolate trip
Killing Fields F7 = The One x Jack Herer


----------



## Keef

Oh! That sounds tasty Umbra !--


----------



## umbra

headtrip is Bodhi's, I did an F2. Killing Fields is Sannie's. I think he is at F3. This is what she looks like. Pix is from Sannie.


----------



## Keef

Umbra that looks good enough to eat !-- Heavy Couch Lock ?  --


----------



## mrcane

Had a pot a beans & Ham hock.... Smokin on some Blue Boy..
  Didn't  I order those T5s yesterday?? Came today...Now the wife is sayin build another small room in the garage for it....Well, still going to use the shower till "I Get'er Done"


----------



## Rosebud

We had meatloaf and baked potatoes.. yum 

That is a beautiful pic up there..

Kraven, Thg has been sick for a month so she hasn't been on much. You need to pm her and tell her to join us. I think we may be too chatty for her..hard to keep up and she is a busy lady.  I miss her.  Kraven, monsanto really?:cry::rant::argue::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane -How many T-5s U gonna need in your new subdivided grow room ?--  Just keep reminding her it was her idea !---


----------



## mrcane

Keef This one puts out 30,000 lumes ...probably only build another small room.. 
   Seeds I got were BPU X Blueberry Blast.....GDP X Black Rose.... BPU X Mix..
 Then a Special Santa brought me Some N.L.


----------



## Hippie420

Can of peas with I Can't Believe This $hit Passes for Butter Spray on it along with a lot of salt. Yum.


----------



## mrcane

Easy On the Salt....The Ol is finding a movie,,... I just set the Popcorn up... Extra Butter Please:


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, i would die if i ate that. How many pounds have you lost that you will put back on when you eat real food?

Popcorn... Gonna go eat a cookie outta the freezer, look out!


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> The great Carnack says...Head Trip F2 = blockhead x Chocolate trip
> Killing Fields F7 = The One x Jack Herer




Umbra I have Killing Fields #7 x Madonna, and it just has sativa written on it. you got any clue?They were tossed at me at some event a few years ago and they are just in a little (non commercial) baggie with sharpie words written on them?


----------



## Kraven

Rose i have been making canna oil all day today and it will end tomorrow morning, for tomorrows brownies, it takes 24 hours in this little 8oz crock pot I have.....going to be thunderous.


----------



## Hippie420

I always get so stoned when I make canna oil. Just gotta lick my fingers, bowls, spoons. Before you know it, it's there.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, once it comes off, I can keep it off. I just committed the sin of gluttony for six months and am paying my debt to it through starvation. During the summer, I can stay thin(ner) because I'm doing more. Come fall/winter, not so much.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Umbra I have Killing Fields #7 x Madonna, and it just has sativa written on it. you got any clue?They were tossed at me at some event a few years ago and they are just in a little (non commercial) baggie with sharpie words written on them?


 All sativa, all day long.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra that looks good enough to eat !-- Heavy Couch Lock ? --


 All sativa


----------



## bozzo420

rosebud said:


> yd, jose has got some ears.. What a cute boy. Thanks for posting his selfie.
> 
> Cane, i need to go feed my worms, they love old very old frozen pumpkin.. I understand how you love to play in the dirt, me too.
> 
> I hear wifi is pretty excellent genetics, i have never had it..just heard about it.
> 
> Bozzo, why did the rabbit die?
> 
> Carry on.....


  he ate to many buds


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie!--Don't they make them bell bottoms in a size 38 ?  We ate late !--Smoked chicken --Some whole buttered wheat noodles with some steamed Brussel Sprouts !-- Got ole wobble head D.D. high !!-She like one of them Helen Keller dolls ! -- Wind'm up and watch'm walk into the wall !--Good times !


----------



## umbra

the fortress of solitude


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Can of peas with I Can't Believe This $hit Passes for Butter Spray on it along with a lot of salt. Yum.



So sorry Hippie. Even peas deserve real butter.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Made it through my last day shift & still have a job, so all is well. A little food, weed & relaxation-- good end of the day.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nice pics Unbra.


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo420 said:


> he ate to many buds




Seriously? I thought nothing had ever died from pot. That is horrible.

Hippie, i am on your side and not picking on ya. You seem to know what you are doing. I am such a sensitive flower that i don't eat any chemicals that I know of and your putting plastic on your peas...  I heart you. I wish i was you. I want a hippie van with flowers and a cool sound and pounds of pot in storage and a loving wife and a mom still here.  You and me are lucky!


----------



## Hippie420

I always said I'm not wealthy, but I'm rich in the things that count. Having the Old Hen by my side is 99.44% of it.
Weed is easy to accumulate. I'm the only one that's smoking it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Free weed!


----------



## Hippie420

Be right over!


----------



## mrcane

0330 Here I sit...  Cup tea, Get smoked up some. maybe I'll get a nap...:joint4:
  Umbra..  Must be smellin really nice around your place......


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh!--I be back !


----------



## giggy

morning folks slept in a bit. woke early and said heck and rolled over. got coffee brewing and pipe in hand, need some pain med and don't want the doctors drugs. brick will have to do. i hope my third g13 is up this morn. we got a cold snap this morn of 19º so i'll need to bump the heater a bit.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> 0330 Here I sit... Cup tea, Get smoked up some. maybe I'll get a nap...:joint4:
> Umbra.. Must be smellin really nice around your place......


 I have 2 carbon scrubbers going and you can't smell much of anything, but in a couple more weeks the Jack will be every where. It has a very spicy pine smell that can overwhelm a room quickly.


----------



## giggy

umbra nice pics bro. did you say piney? what is the jack?


----------



## mossycrew479

Nice umbra just got done shoveling 13 below with wind yea worst tomorrow morning can't wait morning y'all


----------



## giggy

when the snow falls here i let it lay, will be gone in a couple days.


----------



## Kraven

Wow umbra, you got yourself a pro set-up. It's always a pleasure to sneak a peek at how the real pro's do it. I would love to grow on that scale...slowly over the years I have increased plant counts...I got to a point a long time ago that there was no turning back, 5 or 500 will get you the same 30 year state sponsored stay, a roof and 3 squares a day. This year I build my shed, 16x30 and it aint for tools. I'll be switching over to high end LED's (either BML or Illuminex) and a Ebb/Flow 12 bucket hydro system w/ 55 gal res for both flower rooms and my veg / clone area. I will also have a sealed room for males / breeding. I got the slab poured last summer so now just waiting on the money to complete the project. Thank you very much for letting us have a peek into your world Umbra....really cool man.


----------



## Kraven

Wow made some oil for my brownies today...well I started yesterday and its done now...anyway I licked the spoon off an hour ago and I'm thumped...these are gonna have to come with a warning label.....off to the kitchen to make space cake.


----------



## Keef

Let me try again !--Had a long night !-- Sinus pressure !-- Gonna sit see how high I can get !-- Upper 30's last night !--My face not liking the dry air the heat causes !-- Giggy --Think he mean Those k
--Killing Fields  -- The One -x-Jack Herer  Umbra say is straight up sativa !


----------



## umbra

Kraven, thank you but NCH designed my room. He is soooo dialed in and his knowledge is priceless. He just finished a couple of new spaces...$75K for the build out. My space is a smaller version. I just broke down and bought a Magic butter machine. Got the munchies early today so I'm making some blueberry biscuits.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> umbra nice pics bro. did you say piney? what is the jack?


 Jack Herer. I got them as clones from someone that NCH knows. When you open a bag of this weed, it smells like you're in a pine forest.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Jack Herer. I got them as clones from someone that NCH knows. When you open a bag of this weed, it smells like you're in a pine forest.



thank you umbra, i'll add that to the list.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC, nice grow umbra.  :spit: and :bong2: on my way to a good buzz.  All, I am waiting on is my lights then I can start my grow can't wait.  Keef, I waiting on the mailman to, they better get here quick, I hope.


----------



## Keef

I'm getting my seed starting stuff together today -- Yesterday I got half dozen big fat Clock Work Orange seed !--My first tetraploid !-- I really want a breeding pair !-- Now looking for another !


----------



## mrcane

Well did get a little nap....Do Love that Jack H. Pretty popular in the dispensary's  around here...


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes !-- I'll get them out early this week !-- Should be a few seed for at least one pure indica maybe 2 !--See what else I got !


----------



## ness

Keef, so, you got your seeds, I take it. :clap:  Did not know seed could be Orange.  Or, is the brand name for your seeds?


----------



## Keef

Giggy !--Scratch that off your list !


----------



## ness

Keef, how long does a seed stay good?


----------



## Keef

Nes it is the name of a variety! -- It's one of those rare genetically modified  varieties! --Supposed to make Orange bud !-- Frankenweed!-- U bet I want a girl !--A boy I can breed to anything ( such as GG#4) ( This gonna be my Fire Woman )-- and the seed would grow a healthy plant but that plant will be sterile --U can't breed anything to it !  I don't care if it's  sterile !--I'm a cloner !


----------



## Keef

Nes that's  like asking why the sky is blue !--Don't know depends on too much !


----------



## Kraven

I know of people who have germed 15+ y.o seed. But they have to be stored well.


----------



## ness

You, guys and girls are so up on MJ.  I want to thank everyone for being so helpful.  It has been so damp to many days.  It's going down to the 30 tonight, Got to get more fire wood for our wood burning stove.


----------



## ness

Keef, I can not believe I ask you if there was a Orange see. lol.  Your are Frankeweed, and good luck with your grow.:tokie:


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I'm getting my seed starting stuff together today -- Yesterday I got half dozen big fat Clock Work Orange seed !--My first tetraploid !-- I really want a breeding pair !-- Now looking for another !



  Really Like The Name!!!  Clock Work Orange...Sounds great, Eh Mate!!!


----------



## ness

OFC, I have a disabiliy, Did, not learn my vowels sounds in school.  Had a hard time.  Did, make it to High School, couldn't keep up.  Anyway, my like turn into a nightmare.  I was pushed in the face and kick in the head so many times all over my body by my ** X hus.  He is history.  So, it is hard for me to rember allot of things and I can not spell many words right.  Sorry Lets get H*** :48:


----------



## Keef

We'll be seeing Cane !--Long time between seed and pipe !-- Might wait for my GG#4 seed and start them together !--


----------



## Keef

That don't make U special round here Nes !--Half us is cripple and the other half is crazy !-- Then there's  this thing about every body being stoned most of the time --If it bothers U learn to use spell check !--Sometimes I Re read a post I made and I don't even know what I meant to say !


----------



## ness

just wanted to let you know I am not right in the head and I am crazy.  I throw thing out the door that I don't want.  When i get mad.  Learn not to break glass, it splashes all over the place.  Now, I'll put into a paper bag and take a hammer to it.


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> just wanted to let you know I am not right in the head and I am crazy. I throw thing out the door that I don't want. When i get mad. Learn not to break glass, it splashes all over the place. Now, I'll put into a paper bag and take a hammer to it.


 You're a woman after my own heart, Nes!

Morning, Bozzo. Hope you're enjoying the sunshine where you're at. Looks like the Donor Party Level Event isn't quite as bad as the weather nerds thought is was going to be.

Had a new pain show up Friday. Woke up to the left shoulder out and a weird pain just above my elbow. Ever since then, when I lift my arm to scratch my nose or lift a pipe up to my face, I get this galvanic like shock in the hollow spot above the elbow and my pinkie and ring finger go numb. Weird. It's a new one on my "I'm falling apart" list.


----------



## Keef

Nes--Got U a few Aurora Indica --Found a pack of free seed that come with my Nirvana order if U want them and some of Umbra's BPU-x-Blueberry Blast !-- These will be what they call F-2 --Umbra bred it --I grew some seed and bred them back together !--So second generation !--She is a hybrid but works well indoors !-- I still have the mother and father !-


----------



## ness

Time for Dr. Hippie, you are going need an operation.  Sound like you got a pinched nerve.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Keef you crazy scientist you.
Just don't put out a book about aliens and tin foil hats please. 

Have you read " the secrets of the pink kush" ? 
I think you should read that book 


Happy to see all my Old folk but wear is Yooper? He is a cool ole dude.


----------



## ness

Keef, Aurora Inidica sound good and I would love to try Umbra's BPU -x Buebery Bast.  But not the free seed.  I never have any luck with them.  Were is DD?


----------



## Keef

Stank Dude what up ?-- I haven't read it on purpose Stank !-- I got some Micro Biology -Botany -Anatomy and Physiology ---I've read the original research !--We got plenty breeders and over 7,000 varieties  !--Thought I'd just take a little walk around Polyploid MJ and see if I can't knock me a little something special loose !--If I read that book I might assume something is true that is not !-- U still want some GG#4 seed ?


----------



## mrcane

Anyone watching football ??  Go Seahawks!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes I am,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Nes that's the way I feel about them too !--I'm still digging ! Hey Stank --Yoop is over at THCFARMER! --Tell him I said hello hadn't been able to sign on and check on him since I got my new phone !


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Anyone watching football ?? Go Seahawks!!!


 Hell, no! If they played the Super Bowl in my front yard, I wouldn't part the curtains to watch it. Maybe the half time cheerleaders 'til the Old Hen broomed me away from the window......


----------



## 000StankDank000

The FARM oh man glad he is well. 
Firestax is a great seed forum no ** nothing is hidden.


----------



## Keef

Me too Hippie !-- Listen I know this guy with the polyploids in Canada is a nut job !--My goal was not to have to work with a deadly mutagenic / Carcigenic chemical if I didn't have to !--Let the nut job mess with that stuff !--If I saw something promising I could get serious about it !-- I did find a short cut but I'm not ready yet !---I would dust my feet off and never give this another thought if someone could rationally explain U.B.C. Chemo !--If there is nothing to polyploid MJ --Why was Chemo found at 4n ?


----------



## WeedHopper

SUPERBUD? Polyploidy? Marijuana Botany
Discussion in 'Advanced Techniques' started by roachman67, Jan 26, 2012.

Polyploidy is the condition of multiple sets of chromosomes within one cell. Cannabis has 20 chromosomes in the vegetative diploid (2n) condition. Triploid (3n) and tetraploid (4n) individuals have three or four sets of chromosomes and are termed polyploids. It is believed that the haploid condition of 10 chromosomes was likely derived by reduction from a higher (polyploid) ancestral number (Lewis, W. H. 1980). Polyploidy has not been shown to occur naturally in Cannabis; however, it may be induced artificially with colchicine treatments. Colchicine is a poisonous compound extracted from the roots of certain Colchicum species; it inhibits chromosome segregation to daughter cells and cell wall formation, resulting in larger than average daughter cells with multiple chromosome sets. The studies of H. E. Warmke et al. (1942-1944) seem to indicate that colchicine raised drug levels in Cannabis. It is unfortunate that Warmke was unaware of the actual psychoactive ingredients of Cannabis and was therefore unable to extract THC. His crude acetone extract and archaic techniques of bioassay using killifish and small freshwater crustaceans are far from conclusive. He was, however, able to produce both triploid and tetraploid strains of Cannabis with up to twice the potency of dip bid strains (in their ability to kill small aquatic organisms). The aim of his research was to "produce a strain of hemp with materially reduced marijuana content" and his results indicated that polyploidy raised the potency of Cannabis without any apparent increase in fiber quality or yield.

Warmke's work with polyploids shed light on the nature of sexual determination in Cannabis. He also illustrated that potency is genetically determined by creating a lower potency strain of hemp through selective breeding with low potency parents.

More recent research by A. I. Zhatov (1979) with fiber Cannabis showed that some economically valuable traits such as fiber quantity may be improved through polyploidy. Polyploids require more water and are usually more sensitive to changes in environment. Vegetative growth cycles are extended by up to 30-40% in polyploids. An extended vegetative period could delay the flowering of polyploid drug strains and interfere with the formation of floral clusters. It would be difficult to determine if cannabinoid levels had been raised by polyploidy if polyploid plants were not able to mature fully in the favorable part of the season when cannabinoid production is promoted by plentiful light and warm temperatures. Greenhouses and artificial lighting can be used to extend the season and test polyploid strains.

The height of tetraploid (4n) Cannabis in these experiments often exceeded the height of the original diploid plants by 25-30%. Tetraploids were intensely colored, with dark green leaves and stems and a well developed gross phenotype. Increased height and vigorous growth, as a rule, vanish in subsequent generations. Tetraploid plants often revert back to the diploid condition, making it difficult to support tetraploid populations. Frequent tests are performed to determine if ploidy is changing.

Triploid (3n) strains were formed with great difficulty by crossing artificially created tetraploids (4n) with dip bids (2n). Triploids proved to be inferior to both diploids and tetraploids in many cases.

De Pasquale et al. (1979) conducted experiments with Cannabis which was treated with 0.25% and 0.50% solutions of colchicine at the primary meristem seven days after generation. Treated plants were slightly taller and possessed slightly larger leaves than the controls, Anomalies in leaf growth occurred in 20% and 39%, respectively, of the surviving treated plants. In the first group (0.25%) cannabinoid levels were highest in the plants without anomalies, and in the second group (0.50%) cannabinoid levels were highest in plants with anomalies, Overall, treated plants showed a 166-250% increase in THC with respect to controls and a decrease of CBD (30-33%) and CBN (39-65%). CBD (cannabidiol) and CBN (cannabinol) are cannabinoids involved in the biosynthesis and degradation of THC. THC levels in the control plants were very low (less than 1%). Possibly colchicine or the resulting polyploidy interferes with cannabinoid biogenesis to favor THC. In treated plants with deformed leaf lamina, 90% of the cells are tetraploid (4n 40) and 10% diploid (2n 20). In treated plants without deformed lamina a few cells are tetraploid and the remainder are triploid or diploid.

The transformation of diploid plants to the tetraploid level inevitably results in the formation of a few plants with an unbalanced set of chromosomes (2n + 1, 2n - 1, etc.). These plants are called aneuploids. Aneuploids are inferior to polyploids in every economic respect. Aneuploid Cannabis is characterized by extremely small seeds. The weight of 1,000 seeds ranges from 7 to 9 grams (1/4 to 1/3 ounce). Under natural conditions diploid plants do not have such small seeds and average 14-19 grams (1/2-2/3 ounce) per 1,000 (Zhatov 1979).

Once again, little emphasis has been placed on the relationship between flower or resin production and polyploidy. Further research to determine the effect of polyploidy on these and other economically valuable traits of Cannabis is needed.

Colchicine is sold by laboratory supply houses, and breeders have used it to induce polyploidy in Cannabis. However, colchicine is poisonous, so special care is exercised by the breeder in any use of it. Many clandestine cultivators have started polyploid strains with colchicine. Except for changes in leaf shape and phyllotaxy, no out standing characteristics have developed in these strains and potency seems unaffected. However, none of the strains have been examined to determine if they are actually polyploid or if they were merely treated with colchicine to no effect. Seed treatment is the most effective and safest way to apply colchicine. * In this way, the entire plant growing from a colchicine-treated seed could be polyploid and if any colchicine exists at the end of the growing season the amount would be infinitesimal. Colchicine is nearly always lethal to Cannabis seeds, and in the treatment there is a very fine line between polyploidy and death. In other words, if 100 viable seeds are treated with colchicine and 40 of them germinate it is unlikely that the treatment induced polyploidy in any of the survivors. On the other hand, if 1,000 viable treated seeds give rise to 3 seedlings, the chances are better that they are polyploid since the treatment killed all of the seeds but those three. It is still necessary to determine if the offspring are actually polyploid by microscopic examination.

The work of Menzel (1964) presents us with a crude map of the chromosomes of Cannabis, Chromosomes 2-6 and 9 are distinguished by the length of each arm. Chromosome 1 is distinguished by a large knob on one end and a dark chromomere 1 micron from the knob. Chromosome 7 is extremely short and dense, and chromosome 8 is assumed to be the sex chromosome. In the future, chromosome *The word "safest" is used here as a relative term. Coichicine has received recent media attention as a dangerous poison and while these accounts are probably a bit too lurid, the real dangers of exposure to coichicine have not been fully researched. The possibility of bodily harm exists and this is multiplied when breeders inexperienced in handling toxins use colchicine. Seed treatment might be safer than spraying a grown plant but the safest method of all is to not use colchicine. mapping will enable us to picture the location of the genes influencing the phenotype of Cannabis. This will enable geneticists to determine and manipulate the important characteristics contained in the gene pool. For each trait the number of genes in control will be known, which chromosomes carry them, and where they are located along those chromosomes.


----------



## WeedHopper

Polyploidism and Superior Quality in Medical Marijuana by Billy Budd

*** Read Secrets of the Pink Kush to learn how to grow and breed killer cannabis strains and learn many other previously unknown facts about nature and giants (tetraploid humans). 

*** Youtube videos from Read Secrets of the Pink Kush to learn how to breed and grow medical marijuana / cannabis strains. 

Origins of Pink Kush, OG Kush, Chemdawg: 

During my research of polyploid cannabis. I have come up with what I believe to be the initial source of this super weed. It was said, but not confirmed, that UBC Professor David Suzuki, doing genetic research (1977), created a polyploid plant (tetraploid) by treating it with colchicine based upon the work of Menzel/Brown and Warmke. This plant was originally a hybrid of Thai (sativa) x Purple Afghani (indica) and was then treated with Colchicine (Autumn Locus bulb). There are certainly other clones that were created by other breeders, especially in Hawaii, but the initial commercial tetraploid was developed in B.C. by the Canadian Government and UBC for Cancer patients. I would estimate that the THC content of polyploids to be well over 30% and maybe up to 40% if grown correctly. Fully grown mother tetraploid plants have been known to sell for $10,000. Clones have been known to sell for $1,000 in the past compared to the standard $5-7 range for diploid clones. Tetraploids are extremely difficult to clone (10-20%) unless special care is taken. The end product is far superior to anything commercially available and even compared to excellent connoisseur diploid product due to the doubling of THC. See my Secrets of the Pink Kush book for updated information on this and more topics. 

The resulting F1 hybrid seeds were then grown out and used for cancer patients at UBC. Allegedly somebody stole one of the clones that the Canadian Government and David Suzuki, supposedly, had created. It became famous and was then re-created by treating other plants and sold out east as Diesel and as OG Kush on the west coast and as ChemDawg in Colorado. These were all colchicine treated plants based upon their work and the popularity of UBC Chemo. Please note that, according to Sam the Skunkman AKA David Watson, David Suzuki denies that he created this plant. Please note that David Suzuki has always been a government employee and as such his veracity cannot be completely trusted in this world of ours. He would deny it simply because he would lose his job. I do not face that fear. 

My understanding is that some clones were stolen. This would make more sense. Diploid and Tetraploid crosses produce Triploids that are infertile due to chromosome mismatch. These are known as "Terminator Seeds" (e.g. Diablos Pink Kush) as customers must buy seeds for each crop due to infertility. The resulting generations of seeds will be diploid. Triploids can be treated again, with Colchicine, to create a Hexaploid. This can be then crossed with a tetraploid or diploid to produce tetraploid plants again. I believe that Warmke was wrong about triploids and Sam the Skunkman thinks that they are not sterile. 

How To Identify Polyploids: 
You can identify a polyploid be mere physical appearance and no need to examine the chromosones. Most people have never grown or smoked these real legendary plants. The gangters rap about OG Kush because they had the money to buy this extremely rare connoisseur product. Most product out there is just "wangsta OG". 
Polyploid Traits:
Ducksfoot
Four sets of leaves at the nodes
Stretched (doubled) flowers
Dark green leaves
Double bud sites
Heavy feeder
High water consumption
Thick meristem
Pistil discoloration (pink pistils under black light)
Extreme potency
Crooked looking plant providing a Bonsai appearance
Larger stomata
Thicker leaves
NOTE: In order to correctly determine a polyploid level you must extract DNA from the root stain the sample (several methods), put under microscope, count the gametes surrounding the nuclei. You must draw what you see in the microscope and then count. As cannabis has 10 gametes, the number should be 20 for 2n (normal diploid), 40 for 4n (tetraploid), 30 for 3n (triploid), and 60 (hexaploid) for 6n and 80 for 8n (octoploid).
Secrets of the Pink Kush - Advanced Knowledge of Polyploids in plants, insects, animals and humans.

If your plant (OG Kush or Chemo or Pink Kush or Chem Dawg or Master Kush) does not have four sets of leaves at the nodes then it is NOT a true polyploid plant and it not the real deal. UBC Chemo is a polyploid and had four leaf internodes. These tetraploid cuttings have different names but are believed to all be the famous polyploids named OG Kush, Pink Kush, Chemdawg, Diesel, Master Kush etc. These are really heavy feeders due to the double size buds and double the number of leaves and buds and THC glands. This plant is very strange and has a chemical smell to it. UBC Chemo, for example, has a Haze and Kush taste due to the Thai sativa and Afghani indica influences. Polyploid plants are almost twice as strong as diploid plants due to the doubling of THC molecules. These plants are extremely difficult to clone and grow very slowly due to the doubling of leaves unless fed correctly. Water consumption is extremely high. If it only has two leaves then it is a normal diploid and will not have the same effect as the three molecule THC of a polyploid. Three leaves does not necessarily mean it is polyploid as it could be just whorled phyllotaxis (just created by stress, removing leaves and the subsequent regeneration of leaves is deformed). Four leaves does mean polyploid. Triploids, being sterile, must be treated to create hexaploids. These hexaploids can then be used to create seeds that will be polyploids. 

WARNING: Colchicine is a extremely toxic alkaloid and is highly poisonous. Long term contact can result in white blood cell anomolies. You cannot smoke a plant that has been treated, post germination, with Colchicine. You can only consume the grown out product of the seeds. You can smoke product that was treated prior to germination. Selective breeding is not genetically modified cannabis. This is genetically modified pot as it was altered at the chromosonal level. Never treat a plant with Colchicine as it will become toxic and will eventually revert to diploid with further treatment. You are changing the molecular structure dynamically and none of the product can be consumed. The correct way is to treat the seeds. 

G-13 The story on this is that it was created by the University of Mississippi under the aegis of the infamous Carlton Turner. Apparently this cannot be true as U of M never did genetic engineering. If you Google G-13 you will find it is made by Suzuki. Well David Suzuki did create a GM Genetically Modified plant - Chemo. What letter is the 13th letter of the alphabet? M. So we have G-13 or GM for genetically modified and made by Suzuki. Sounds like an great code name to me. I strongly suspect that G-13 is just the Chemo clone and yet another name for it. UPDATE May 11, 2014: David Suzuki denies ever having made that plant and an old friend of mine believes that the Chemo actually came from the University of Washington. 

I was offered a cutting of the Chemo plant in Ontario back in the mid 1980's. I had been transferred from B.C. when the recession hit. Several other people from B.C. went to Ontario as well in search of work. We brought out seeds, clones and technology with us. There was a guy who ran a Hydroponics store in Toronto that had the Chemo clone for sale. I cannot remember the price but it was FAR too much money. I did not comprehend the value of this plant at that time and thought he was crazy. Now, after having seen it, I understand. 

Famous Tetraploids:
UBC Chemo
OG Kush
Master Kush
Pink Kush
Acapulco Gold (suspected polyploid, long gone)
Tetraploid marijuana plants have a real dank smell. It is really obvious when you know what you are looking for. I do not recommend growing these plants out as they take far too long to vegetate and require more attention, food and water than normal diploid plants. They could be used in a Sea of Green method but you are really relying on the genetics and not on proper plant development of hormones for optimal THC production. The resulting product is not nearly as good as a full grown plant but it is not bad for the Sea of Green method which normally produces mediocre marijuana at best. If you want to try some triploid Diablos Pink Kush seeds then check out the Seeds


----------



## WeedHopper

Hows that Keef. Now everyone can read what your talking about.


----------



## Keef

More research needed !-- That would be what I be doing ? -- Ain't 't preaching the benefits of polyploids --but I'm gonna go take a look anyway !--- I'm after a fine 6n male (or 2)  breed them to any of the 7,000 varieties and the offspring are tetras !--Breed the tetras just like we do normal 2n varieties!---Got to be a jewel up in there somewhere and in the end I only need one plant !-- In the mean time I keep growing same as U guys !


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hopper there might be some  contravercial  claims there I wasn't gonna touch !-- I just want to shake the bush and see what falls out !


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Time for Dr. Hippie, you are going need an operation. Sound like you got a pinched nerve.


 No cutters for me, thanks. It'll just be something else I whine about.

I remember back in the seventies colchicine was being talked about enough that one of the crime/drama series that had that bottle nosed dude that played opposite of Felix on the series the Odd Couple did a show about it. Supposedly, plants treated with it were turning the insides of teenaged dope smokers into geriatrics. Made me wonder why they prescribe the crap for gout?

If I had the stuff and a rough idea on what ppms it should be used at on seeds, I'd give it a try. God knows I've got seeds. Carcinogens? According to the PRK, I've worked in 'em my whole life. No biggie with a little common sense.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> That don't make U special round here Nes !--Half us is cripple and the other half is crazy !-- Then there's  this thing about every body being stoned most of the time --If it bothers U learn to use spell check !--Sometimes I Re read a post I made and I don't even know what I meant to say !



Keef, I know i'm special in any of our case.  But, you know Keef we are all special peeps, that you can say. :tokie:


----------



## DirtyDiana

The last couple of pages read like Charlie Brown's teacher talked.   Getting a headache! Just wanna get high by the beach!


----------



## Kraven

Whew, ....brownies


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep I was getting a headache just posting it.lol


----------



## mrcane

Tasty Kraven ??  I could use a brownie about now....


----------



## Rosebud

Good afternoon

Cane, how bout those hawks.

WH nice of you to post that big long deal

DD, very funny  the teacher..perfect. ha

Nes, i am sorry people were so bad to you. We won't be like that here. We are glad your here.
 Hippie, so sweet what you said about your bride.. How long have you guys been married? Might be a vertebrae in the neck, nerve root ticked off... Ice is your friend. Nerve root distribution to little finger..ulnar nerve if i remember right. Do you have any anti inflammatories you can take?
I am in my jammies, have been kinda sicky today. weird.

Carry on peeps..


----------



## Keef

Should be 4:20 somewhere !-- Hippy don't be playing cause I can get them numbers !--I simply don't have the seed and won't for awhile !--- It's a 24 hour soak at .025 % solution --I can get ppms !-- Just because 3 out of a 1000 survive don't mean U got what U want !---  Hippie I think I remember! --Quincy (?)


----------



## Kraven

Wrecked....gonna sleep it off, one to many...i made them small but 3 is just too many, be back ina bit.


----------



## Keef

I know Rose started in the night for me !--Not hurting bad just bleary !-- I'm sorry I didn't mean to stir this up again !-- Umbra say Clock Work Orange good for pain !--I'm all about that !


----------



## mrcane

Whooo Hooooo Rose It's tough I grew up in Boston so about anything, I usually back Bean Town...Use to be a big Bruins Fan...Hockey was king where I was from.....

  Kraven ....Three....

      Keef Here we go :48:


----------



## Hippie420

You got that right, Rose. Nes is good people. It's a pleasure to have her here!

I've had the fingers go numb from the neck on many occasions. According to the doctors, my cervical nerves are fried. This is different. It ain't gonna kill me, so I'll hope it gets better and expect it to get worse. 
Been married to the Old Hen for forty years. Smartest thing I ever did. High school sweethearts. 

Keef, I'm wondering if I'd be better off treating a plant, let her go to seed, and ditch the weed? Maybe I could treat one branch? You've done a lot more research that I ever have.
Yes, you were right. It was Quincy. Did you see the episode I was talking about?


----------



## Keef

Hippie it appears that treating the seed is the best way to do this !-- When U treat a plant some of it maybe polyploid and some of it not !--Treating the seed assures that the surviving plant is all polyploid! -- They shook something special with UBC Chemo !-- I'm just thinking that can't be the only one !-- Only way to find out is to go see !-- That means making a desirable tetra and treat tetra seed !--Those few survivors from the treated tetra seed will be Octaploid or (8n)-- An 8n can be bred to any normal 2n like we grow and the seed will produce 6n plants !  A 6n can be bred to a 2n to produce a new tetra(4n) -- They say Suzuki made 1 tetra- --I want to make dozens !


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Whooo Hooooo Rose It's tough I grew up in Boston so about anything, I usually back Bean Town...Use to be a big Bruins Fan...Hockey was king where I was from.....
> 
> Kraven ....Three....
> 
> Keef Here we go :48:


 Dude, I'm from Philly. They didn't call the Flyers the Broad Street Bullies for nothing, lol. It was the only place the fans threw snowballs at Santa. I mean, hit him in the face when the Eagles went to the Playoffs 1 year.


----------



## bozzo420

Hippie, do you remember Grandpa McCoy? I use to think he was making his gimp up. Now I know better.


----------



## Kraven

Back with the living, put a hurting on the wife, she still says her brain is not connected right...she assures me she will never eat any of my brownies again...they....how did she put it, "are ridiculously too strong"....now she just has the munchies and is not a very happy camper...maybe a lil bit to much for her, she ate one and then spilt one with me so i ended up eating 3.5 so i'm well baked, she is just overwhelmed and I'm not happy she isn't enjoying it....she is just doing the waiting game till it wears off....wish i could help her


----------



## Keef

I got high once !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper ? --I'm getting hongry !-- Hippie what U having ? --Never mind !


----------



## Hippie420

bozzo420 said:


> Hippie, do you remember Grandpa McCoy? I use to think he was making his gimp up. Now I know better.


 From The Real McCoy's? Wasn't grandpa Walter Brennen? Boy, there was a curmudgeon if I ever saw one. Kate was a hottie, too!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Cane, how bout those hawks.
> 
> WH nice of you to post that big long deal
> 
> DD, very funny  the teacher..perfect. ha
> 
> Nes, i am sorry people were so bad to you. We won't be like that here. We are glad your here.
> Hippie, so sweet what you said about your bride.. How long have you guys been married? Might be a vertebrae in the neck, nerve root ticked off... Ice is your friend. Nerve root distribution to little finger..ulnar nerve if i remember right. Do you have any anti inflammatories you can take?
> I am in my jammies, have been kinda sicky today. weird.
> 
> Carry on peeps..


.   :rofl:


----------



## giggy

good evening folks, ben busy building a shack for the outside dog. i hope he uses it. i have 9 out of 9 plants today, that last g13 is popping up slowly. so i picked out 5 good looking gdp x br, 3 bbb x bpu, and 5 old 80's bagseed i have had laying around. so we will see what happens this time.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?-- Kraven U got a grow room drawn up for that slab ? -- Climbed into the attic to have one more look before I committed  to running the Hot Tub wiring on the outside !--I got a plan !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> -I got a plan !


 Oh, God! DD's got life insurance on ya, right?


----------



## Keef

I'm worth more to her dead than alive Hippie !-- Getting to the breaker box from the attic is much easier than I thought !  Famous last words !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> What's  for supper ? --I'm getting hongry !-- Hippie what U having ? --Never mind !



  I gotta get chopping ....  chicken & rosemary stuffed Ravs.....with a veggie garlic Olive oil butter sauce....


----------



## Keef

Pork chops --Turnip Greens --Candied Yams !--And a buzz !---I got rosemary in a planter out back that I bought in the grocery store and rooted in a cloner ! Basil finally died cloned it from the produce dept. too !


----------



## Hippie420

You poor buggers. Bet you wish you had the four handfuls of chex mix that I had......


----------



## Keef

When I finally got off the morphine I was down to a hundred pounds soaking wet !--I'm back up to about 165 and got a nice little pot belly !-- The deal was when I got back to this weight I'd start moving more !--Glad I didn't put that in writing !-- My Chi done all stoned and don't wanna do it !


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC, Rosebud and Hippie Thank You, for your kind words.  Green Bay won.  Having bake chicken spice up, sweet potatoe, and Broc.  Got to fix me a bowl or two.


----------



## WeedHopper

After I got shot my doc had me on a morphine drip. I hated the crap and told him I would
Rather drink moonshine. Morphine messes with my heart.


----------



## mrcane

giggy said:


> good evening folks, ben busy building a shack for the outside dog. i hope he uses it. i have 9 out of 9 plants today, that last g13 is popping up slowly. so i picked out 5 good looking gdp x br, 3 bbb x bpu, and 5 old 80's bagseed i have had laying around. so we will see what happens this time.



  GO .. Giggy .....Mane you chuckin some beans....:aok:

     Hear that Keef Outside Dog,... Didn't think they made them any More....


----------



## ness

I put rocks in the bottom of plant pots.  Just check my grow room it 68.  I have a meter that tells me my tep. and hum.  But, I think it is broke because it say it is 82 in the room.  I have a back tep. gauge that say it 68,  Another, thing on the list I got to get.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Cane I'm just one of the dogs !!--Seems to me --Don't start no trouble --won't be no trouble !  D.D.'s babies loving aero !  My T.E. in trouble !--Had to cull most of my clones !--I shouldn't loose it but it's gonna be a while before I be running any T.E. SOGs!-- Trying some decarbed high CBD caps tonight !-- Was starting to look like Igor ! --Might be helping !--Got that feeling in my belly !


----------



## umbra

I am not much of a cook tonight. Dirty rice.


----------



## mrcane

Nothing wrong with some dirty rice....Yum.. been awhile..

  Nes the list is never ending Eh...

    Keef Just pullin your chain bro..The cat rules this house!! What's up with your T.E.? That 's your baby NO?


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> GO .. Giggy .....Mane you chuckin some beans....:aok:
> 
> Hear that Keef Outside Dog,... Didn't think they made them any More....



not really, i have two boxes that are about 2'x2' and i need to do some breeding and pick me some moms to run my clone rotation. i hope to have a small mix of sativa and indica before it is over.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> What up Giggy ?-- Kraven U got a grow room drawn up for that slab ? -- Climbed into the attic to have one more look before I committed  to running the Hot Tub wiring on the outside !--I got a plan !



keef you got a pm. had to go burn one with the wife and ended up watching prospectors.


----------



## giggy

we had steak and baked taters. wife turned 53 thursday so her mom and dad said steak.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thoroughly enjoyed the evening meal; thought about Hippie with each delectable bite. I just wanna get high by the beach....  and, free weed!


----------



## Keef

What up Fog ? -- They a Wild Bunch up in here !--- I kinda see an attitude in the O.F.C. that goes kinda like this ----Any thing goes wrong --Your fault --My fault ---Nobody's fault --I'm getting high !--Works for me !


----------



## Hippie420

Fog! Wonerin' where ya waz. Gets pretty dull in here after the witching hour.


----------



## DirtyDiana

On the campaign trail for weed.


----------



## umbra

I vote...more weed


----------



## DirtyDiana

Every vote counts! Staying up late in preparation for starting back on nights this week.  Watching nothing in particular on TV.


----------



## Hippie420

Cable is crap.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC, time for wake and bake.  I'm looking for light for my flowering stage, I got a few I look at.  I want to throw it out there and see what you think or if anyone know a good light system for flower please let me know.

T5 865 High output (6500K) Fluorescent grow light 4000 lumen

Lithonia light 2 light 28 watt white fluorescent grow light

Apollo Horticulture 4 FT 6400K T5 Fluorescent Grow Light Bulbs 4850 Lumen

I am going to try and grow 3 plants.  I hope I can pull this off.  

So, is anyone ready to get Hi.  May I pass one around:48:


----------



## mrcane

Yo Nes......:48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, yall stay stoned. peace


----------



## yarddog

Morning all,  class this week.   This dog don't like the city.   6 lanes wide, phew. Not for me. Little bakey bake this morning to harness the ADD.
Y'all keep the Fires lit


----------



## Kraven

Good morning all, b oy cooking nd fogging the brain...yesterday was really trippy...just what I have been hoping for.....now I got to get the cobwebs outa my head.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !!


----------



## Kraven

Cobwebs out, two cups of coffee down....morning Keef


----------



## Keef

Little bleary myself Kraven !-- Working on a buzz !


----------



## yarddog

My buddy wanted to go with me last night.  View attachment 233402


----------



## Hippie420

Ok, I'm up. Now what?


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O'F.C. slid back to bed for a couple Hrs......I be ready.... Might have us a bonfire Today .... So get out the Dogs....


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Ok, I'm up. Now what?



 You up early for a Hippie....  Now you get Stoned..:48:


----------



## ness

Morning cane :48:


----------



## ness

I decided to go with Skylight T5 54w 4ft High output (HO) Fluorescent growlight 2 count bloom, 3000K Red Warm 5000, lumens.  What does anyone think?  And, what does high output (HO) mean.


----------



## ness

Thank You, Fog, are you stone yet? what ya smoking:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef be napping. I'm chillin' on the sofa watching a little news. Got the laundry on. Enjoying Island time. Weed rules!


----------



## DirtyDiana

RIP David Bowie.


----------



## yarddog

Had me a lunch of pot roast and gravy.   Yeast rolls and turnips.  Not bad for a freebie.   In the car vaping a small bowl.     I get wound up like a spring in classrooms.   So hard to sit still for hours on end. 
 I gots to be roaming man!!!!


----------



## ness

Thank You, Fog.  Good Morning DD, I bet you are glad orin. is over.  Now, you can get your sch. on track.  Are you smoking this morning?  I'm working on a good buzz.:tokie:


----------



## ness

Morning yarddog.  What are you smoking this morning.  I just got my Auto Lemon Haze and I be :bong2:


----------



## Hippie420

Fog said:


> You out in that hot tub right now?


 BAWAHAHAHAHA!!!! Great sense of humor, Fog!


----------



## Keef

What up my peeps!-- Weathers changing --I'm dragging! -- Gonna have some coffee and some caps and try to shake this funk !  Not hurting bad but lots of pressure in the face !-- Caps kick in I be O.K. !


----------



## yarddog

Nes, I been smoking out of  my arizer air vape, with some northern lights.    Vape is a lot more discreet.  Very good for city use.


----------



## umbra

Very sad about David Bowie. I guess we all have some memory to him. Back in the early 70's, when I was in HS, David Bowie recorded The rise and fall of Ziggy Stardust at Sigma Sound Studios in Philly. There were a couple dozen kids that were hanging outside the recording studio while this was happening. David came out every day to talk to the kids and then invited them in to hear the raw recordings before the final mix. I don't think I will ever forget that.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah I heard that about ole Bowie.  We need new artists with that old skool talent.


----------



## umbra

Fog said:


> thats a pretty neat story umbra!
> 
> were you one of those kids?
> 
> r.i.p. David


 yes I was


----------



## Keef

Had to go take a look at the grow! --Realize this is the first full indica for me !  The babies looking good they'll be fine !-- I 'll get what I bought !--Being a cloner --when I buy a pack of seed what I'm buying is a girl or at most a breeding pair !-- Waiting on my GG#4 so I can start GG and CWO at the same time !-- Gonna take me a year to sort this mess out ---Fon't let me go buckwild on seed like this next year !--


----------



## giggy

Yes bad about bowie and lemmey too
 Bad part is everything changes and not always for the better. I have always been a big bowie fan and have been listening to him all morning.


----------



## WeedHopper

Just goes to show you can not judge a book by its cover. Cool story Umbra.


----------



## umbra

The funny thing is...I had no idea who he was. I had never heard of him before. My guitar teacher was a studio musician and worked there. I was there for my guitar lesson.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra meets world class musician,
 doesn't get forehead autographed.  
Lol


----------



## Keef

GG#4 in da house !-- Got my warming mat , my dome , cups , Rose's seed starting dirt !--Wish me green Mojo on the CWO --I'll scuff them up good but they'll be in da dirt tonight !-- 3 of the CWO and 4 --GG#4 ! I was gonna do the Voo-Doo fertility  ceremonies over the seed but I don't have a live chicken !--Think a parakeet would work ?


----------



## Hippie420

Put 'em in rock wool cubes and don't worry about mojo.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, it's good to be home. got a buzz going and had dinner. so how is everybody tonight?


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> evening everybody, it's good to be home. got a buzz going and had dinner. so how is everybody tonight?


 Glad ya made it. It's slicker'n owl excrement around these parts. Had dinner, too. Four beers, four heaping teaspoons of cottage cheese, four and a half peanuts 'cause the pup got the other half, and a half a strip of three day old bacon. Tell me I ain't fartin' through high cotton......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Smokin some good weed, makes me feel like I'm in a hot tub! Glad you find humor in the saga of the hot tub Hippie! BTW, what's for dinner?


----------



## Keef

Hippie can I start seed in aero with rock wool ?-- Too late this time but if I could start seed in aero , I'd get some rock wool cubes !--This worked great on that last batch of seed !-- They under the dome on a warming mat !-- I didn't get out today but I got what I need to get some seed out tommorrow! --If I was Nes or Giggy --I would be looking for Green Santa about the end of the week !--Mane !--Parakeets is hard to catch !


----------



## Keef

I know D.D.!-- It sucks !--I haven't seen any new lights either !--Sad world we live in !--


----------



## Keef

Anasazi beans with Andouille Sausage and Cornbread !


----------



## mrcane

Just got done with a day long bonfire "Nice" Roasted a couple 1/4 lb local all beef dogs over the fire ...Boom that's dinner...
 Umbra Cool story....RIP David B....
Keef .. Mojo On the seeds Bro..... DD...Told Ya get an electrician?? 
  Hippie,Four beers you might as well had a great big meal... Diet?? First thing NO Beer!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

That is a cool story Umbra.  Just wait, one day I'll post a selfie in my hot tub!


----------



## mrcane

No Hot Tub here, but we have a steam room... Comes in handy in this damp, raw weather we have.  I am about to jump in it now,& rinse the bonfire off...


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> That is a cool story Umbra. Just wait, one day I'll post a selfie in my hot tub!


 Not if Keef shoots the phone...again


----------



## Keef

Now that's a thought Umbra !-- The weather this fall/winter has sucked !--40's and rainy all day again !--  I think shooting something might make me feel better !


----------



## giggy

i'll take 40's and rain, well leave the rain out. i got up to 17º this morn and it just did get over freezing before the sun went down.


----------



## Keef

Watching " The Marijuana Revolution " on the History Channel !!--They talking about MJ and big pharma !---They want huge fields of all female  seedless weed ?--- Feminized 5n be what they after !-- True feminized sensimillia !-- That be a 6n male crossed on a 4n female or an assortment of 4n females  !-- 15,000 times more profitable than soybeans per acre !


----------



## DirtyDiana

God help me. And, free weed!


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Hippie,Four beers you might as well had a great big meal... Diet?? First thing NO Beer!!


 Less than 400 calories. I love light beer. Besides, it's twice a week.


----------



## mrcane

:confused2:  Anyone see Rose today??

    Giggy, Deep South??? 17* now that's Cooold....


----------



## mrcane

I don't blame Ya Hippie, they can't take all the fun away....I haven't bellied up to a bar in a long time...Back when I had my name on a few stools:  Back when I couldn't smoke weed. Funny how those Piss test are,.. they don't care if your a screaming alcoholic..Just don't Puff one Bone ....F'em :48:


----------



## Keef

Cane back in the O.R. we would have pot luck lunches where everyone brought a dish !-- Once D.D. made .e a big bread pudding with bourbon sauce !-- It was so good they was fighting for it !--After it was gone--I announced  that if U had the bread pudding U might want to avoid drug test for awhile !-- U could hear a pin drop in the room !-- I said --Think about it !


----------



## yarddog

I am comfortably numb.   Just doesn't feel the same not being home.   I guess I'm domesticated.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ?-- Learning all about the coming end to prohibition--  I be wanting me a piece of that green wave !-- I can't see me sitting around trimming bud everyday either !-- Got to specialize! -- Except for flowers it's all about the oil !--  Gotta have me one of CO2 desktop hash oil machine !--If it ain't flowers --It starts with oil !


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> :confused2:  Anyone see Rose today??
> 
> Giggy, Deep South??? 17* now that's Cooold....


they all acted like it was cold at work but all that bothered my was three fingers on my bad hand. other wise it was long sleeve shirt weather. now you let the sun set on this ol fat boy and i get cold but as long as the sun is up i'm fine.


yarddog said:


> I am comfortably numb.   Just doesn't feel the same not being home.   I guess I'm domesticated.


i hear you on that one bro. i have shared a bed with the same woman going on 32 years and if i'm not in my bed with her there is not going to be much sleep. i had to go to school for a week in texas and i would pass out to the music videos and wake to them.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?--Hippie -I hope U know that ppms on that chemical were not the right numbers !--Before U decide to jump up and kill a bunch of seed I'll show up what I found and where first and if U decide to play around some there's some other stuff you'll need to know !--


----------



## Keef

U bet Fog !--I started in 5oz solo cups !-- Scuffed them up some and right into seed starting medium got the warming mat under the bottom of the dome !--Worked great last time !-- The GG#4 won't be a problem !--Only got 6 Clock Work Orange seed  and it's  not like if I mess up I can just buy more seed !-- Still thinking about doing a drive by on those Canadian tetra seed if I like what I see in CWO ! -- So far I can't even find out what he wants for them !


----------



## mrcane

Keef ,Fog,,,,, :48:.... In the morning


----------



## Keef

Later Cane !--Fog I make my own aeroboxes --Nothing but big aerocloners really !-- but add nutes and it's an aero grow box !--I clone and run a SOG rotation  !--My White Widow turned 2 years old last August! -- I've also got the Tranquil Elephantizer , and a breeding pair of Umbra's BPU-x-Blueberry Blast -- D.D. babies are Bubblicious --Papaya --Aurora Indica and Pure Power Plant all from Nirvana seed!--Now this CWO and GG#4 !--- Bout to get complicated !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Quiet out there tonight. Trying to shut it down myself. Tomorrow night will be my first night shift in a while. It will probably be tough from 2 to 5 ish.  Got 3 nights in a row, two off, three on. Already dreading it.  Fibromyalgia tends to get aggravated after that 3rd night. Takes time to recover. I'll try to pop in when I'm able.  Just wanna get high by the beach.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc time to wake and bake. Had a late night last night. The wife had to watch the alabama game. So i'm dragging this morn.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. I am dreaming about the next grow already. I love it. It will be Holland's Hope again and sensi skunk. Got those seeds  and what ever clones my friend is growing this winter.    The Sensi skunk is rated at 45 to 50 days. A very early one. we will see.  2 of my friends are mango sapphire  and Pineapple Chunk .   He always waits till I'm home to flip the lights. Just in time for clone taking at lollypopping time.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Got a little water to the girls, Tea & Bowl I'm set...Wake & Bake ALL....
   Bozzo Looking for some of that Holland's Hope....Heard that it might be a good outside plant for my area.. we tend to get lots of moisture...And I see that it seems to be mold resistant... Would you know who carries the Beans??


----------



## yarddog

Yo! What's happening ofc!?     Went by a head shop yesterday, I haven't seen a shop that big before.    And way too rich for my blood.  Did see a nice old skool bong I really wanted.  Maybe I could get the boss to reimburse me for a pipe purchase while at class.    Sneak it in with my fuel receipts.  Lol


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. More rain coming my way. Been proof reading a bunch of advanced copies of some text books. I don't see printed books lasting too much longer. I was reading 1 book that was meant for use on a tablet. It had interactive sections that took you to a video to explain something more in detail, wow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. I'm making phone calls trying to get back to work.Freaking Government work can be a real pain sometimes.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, Got my coffee and a bowl.  All ready have my morning b***.  Rosebud said she fell ill two days back.  I do hope she is O:K.  Couple more bowls and coffee and it time for a little house work.


----------



## mrcane

Good Luck W.H. Don"t envy you dealing with those P*****

       Any One Puffin?????  :48:  Nes Here we go


----------



## ness

I received my LED parameters light in the mail yesterday.  Going to use the light for seed starter.  I don't know what this means, LED wavelength d (nm) Or Te (k)  Red: 630, blue:460.  But, I got it so I will see what happens.  Got a back up light.  When reading on internet about this light, it said the space man use then in space.  Thinking of space I think I'll have another bowl.:tokie:

:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Morning gang. Yeah, where the hell is Rosie? Kinda unlike her to stay away so long.

Cain, the kind of piss tests I had to take at the last part of my career you could test positive for opiates as long as you had a script in your name. I'd rather work next to a pot head than someone on oxyies and alcohol. Those guys were down right dangerous when you put 'em on equipment.

Bozzo, still all sunshine and golf clubs down your way? I think my outdoor crop is going to be my bastardized Chernobyl/Chemdog plants. God knows I've got enough seeds......

Got the poster shadow boxes done and wired yesterday. Soldering an L shaped piece of 22 gauge wire a half inch long and bent into a 90 degree angle on a LED strip stuffed into a corner is a experience of it's own. I stuck one of the posters under it temporarily last night. Man, these things are going to look SO kool in the back of the bus! I like it when I can pry an idea out of my cabasa and have it turn out in real life.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, not gonna do much today but be super medicated...pulled something in my back when I sneezed yesterday, Hurts to breath. I had two brownies and a bowl, and can really feel it behind the eyes, back pain is tolerable now....we need to get his medicine legal ASAP. I'll check in later.


----------



## mrcane

Nes LEDs I know Nada...

    Jezzzzzz...Kraven, Sorry ... I live with a sore back I feel Ya Pain....

  Hippie Just can't wait to see it all put together...Nice when things work out!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

:48: :48: :48:


----------



## Rosebud

hi guys,

went to er yesterday..i should be better in a few day. dumb thing is i can't type. miss ya'll. too sick to get caught up but i will.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope ya feel better soon Mam.


----------



## mrcane

Oh Rose ...Sure hope that you get on your feet soon...


----------



## ness

Get better soon Rosebud.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Take Care Rose !--Get We'll Soon !--I'm dragging  a little too !-- Face funk be working me !--


----------



## ness

morning Keef, Hey, do you think if you make a MJ paste, and try it out on a small part of your face, it may work.  It good for so many thing.  the list go on.


----------



## Hippie420

My heart's with ya, Rose. Ain't quite as much fun around here without ya.


----------



## Keef

Nes -- I just doctor it from the inside !-- I'm working on it !--I got a couple little buds from a high CBD variety in the oven decarbing so I can see how it works  in my canna caps !-- I got an errand to run this afternoon !--- Hippie -- I've had some seed put up for U might as well take care of that !--Let me dig around !--Can't remember what I did with them !


----------



## giggy

rose we was worried about you, hope you get to feeling better. what was is a alaska flue? please don't do this to me.:hitchair:


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Nes !--Green Santa is on the way !-- Giggy --U the Piney Man !--There's  an indica and a sativa post to be piney --- and I was stoned so I don't remember what else if in there !-- Nes wanted an indica so she got one There's  the mandatory BPU-x-Blueberry Blast --F-2 --out of Trips ! And something else --I think !--I got tracking numbers !--but I'm thinking Saturday!


----------



## bozzo420

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C. Got a little water to the girls, Tea & Bowl I'm set...Wake & Bake ALL....
> Bozzo Looking for some of that Holland's Hope....Heard that it might be a good outside plant for my area.. we tend to get lots of moisture...And I see that it seems to be mold resistant... Would you know who carries the Beans??


 Herbies  seeds  has them . Dutch passion.  I am amazed  by them. we had 3 straight days of rain in Sept, and another 3 days in Oct. harvested in the second week of Oct .  5 plants and not a single sign of mold or bud rot. The smell was the strongest of any strain I have ever grown. 2 of my neighbors would roll their windows down when they passed my house to get the sweet smell in their car, and they don't even smoke pot. they just loved the smell. same for the bag smell. the buds are maturing into some light green shade unlike the others.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry you're not well Rose; hope you start feeling better. At least you have the world's best medicine! Psyching myself up for a long 12 hour night shift. I'll be a zombie by day's light!


----------



## Keef

4:10!--Better start practicing for 4:20 !


----------



## yarddog

Back at my cousin's place.  Two more days, then two more days next week. I really want to burn a joint.  Alas, I suck at rolling.  Guess I'll try the ole dollar bill trick.  I got a ten, maybe that will be easier cuz its more.


----------



## Hippie420

Bozzo, what's that Holland's Hope kick like? Pretty good jolt to it?


----------



## bozzo420

one of my favorites this year. just rolled one.....smoke totally fills the lungs. leaves a spicy citric taste in the mouth like none other. Got a good buzz watching moonshiners. Great high. It woke me right up. you had one in the pen. should  have some Chernobyl-hopes some where. Would be a great plant.


----------



## Hippie420

Unfortunately, she got shaded out by two Chernobyls and only made it to about eighteen inches tall. Had one cute little bud on the top. I left it out there.
Those Chernobyls are a beast. Biggest yielder of 'em all.


----------



## mrcane

Woooo  Hooo ....nice enough to get in a bike ride today... Rose hope that you are feeling better... Bozzo Thanks,I am definitely going to be hunting down some off those beans...


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys... Thank you for the well wishes!  Touched my heart. well you won't believe this cause i didn't, but you guys need to know if it ever happens to your wife, hens, etc. 

Still can't type very well. So before christmas i thought, oh no am i getting a UTI then quickly forgot about it... well 3 weeks later and we though i was going kinda nuts. I woke up Sat with a jaw ache and a headache...took aspirin.. then i cried all day.. I NEVER do that. I was a mess. the next day i couldn't speak correctly, my arms were so week and i felt sick, but knew it wasn't the flu. fast forward to Monday and i couldn't swallow or cough or talk .... so.. long story longer..went to er crying, pretty sure i had a stroke.. A cat scan, ekg blood urine tests came back i had a bladder infection.
I knew that happened w/ old people. the doc said i wasn't old yet. It can give you dementia...no comment Hippie or Keef, that you always suspected that.

Isn't that so weird. my arms are still effected....thank goodness for Harlequin. I went 2 days w/o smoking pot.
I love my state...the nurse is reading from the computer that "you don't use tobacco, you don't drink alcohol, you do use cannabis w/o complications.. I said, that's right.. that was it...
I have never been this sick. Thank you for caring...and if you wife goes a bit cray cray  make her pee in a bottle.


----------



## mrcane

Picked up some clonex ,a Nice tray with a dome & some rapid rooter plugs.. Will be trying my luck before we know it....


----------



## Rosebud

DD, i don't  know how you do those long hours. hugs to you..stay strong.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose just got that Dirty Devil off to work !--- This should be easier on her stress wise !--She was working with very sick premature babies --These are full term healthy babies !---I hope she can hold out until prohibition ends !--- I kick that spare room grow into gear with some heavy oil producers that'll finish in about 60 days !--- One quarter of that room to bloom every 2 weeks !-- Run a crop thru the hash oil machine every 2 weeks !--- Put my homogenizer together and start bottling e-cig juice ! I can do that and still work on breeding tetras !--- I don't need a variety just that one plant !--Tetra needs long veg time ? --How's March to December for an outside growing season ? -- I would like an indica dominate tetra !--


----------



## Hippie420

Pee in a bottle? I just got her broke from pissing in the sink!

Glad to hear you're better, Rose.


----------



## Keef

U musta been sicker than U thought Rose !-- An infection  no matter where it is will kill U !-- Don't do that anymore !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I was helping a sugeon on a tubal ligation --tie the tubes so the lady can't get pregnant -- Doc cut and tied off the ureters instead !--That would be the tubes that run from the kidneys to the bladder !-- U got to watch'm like a hawk !--Had another surgeon tell me --This is not the normal way to repair a hernia --I said --I know !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy --Nes !--Green Santa is on the way !-- Giggy --U the Piney Man !--There's  an indica and a sativa post to be piney --- and I was stoned so I don't remember what else if in there !-- Nes wanted an indica so she got one There's  the mandatory BPU-x-Blueberry Blast --F-2 --out of Trips ! And something else --I think !--I got tracking numbers !--but I'm thinking Saturday!


sounds good keef. new plants are starting to grow a bit. i hope in the next week they will pick up. i need to set the light cycle but i guess i'm lazy on that part.


----------



## mrcane

:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Fog ? --I did know what was in my pipe but --I forgot !--Seems to be working !--  Temps in the high 40's tonight the we might break 70 tommorrow !-- I'm on seed watch !--U know nothing is gonna happen for a couple days but U look anyway !-- Gonna see what the fuss is about this Gorilla Glue #4 !  --At the same time I'm quite curious about this Clock Work Orange !


----------



## giggy

how is everybody tonight? i'm burning a bowl and calling it a night. i played with my lights a bit but i don't understand. i have 4- 55w t5 cfl's that is 220w and say 15,200 lumen. i added a 100w hps which is another 9500 lumans. you couldn't see that it was on, i did get the hps heat but i was looking in the box while i was turning it off and i couldn't see no change.


----------



## Keef

High Cane !


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- Those seed --The ones marked Trips-x-T.E. and BPU-X-B.B --are both children of my boy Trips --They are only a month or so old --Age them a little before planting !--  The PPP out of Nirvana and the Killing Fields from Umbra and U got the makings of Some --East Texas Piney Woods (Whatever U name it !) something !--When U got it bred --I be wanting to see what U got !  Hippie U might want to get your SCROG rig out !--- Do U sex them before U start winding ?--


----------



## Keef

Fog --I might know exactly what it is !-- I could be doing a top secret strain evaluation !--Then again I mighta got high and forgot exactly what it was !


----------



## Hippie420

Oh hell yes! I had a male Green Giant that fooled me once. Thank God ole Fishcakes over at the old site clued me on how to get rid of him. Before you start hackin' and pullin', you squirt 'em down with water really good. Water supposedly kills the pollen or at least keeps it from blowing around. Then you hack a small section at a time 'til ya get rid of the bastard.

What I usually do is to pick the nicest female, hack some clones off of her, veg 'em out for a bit, and chuck 'em under the screen. I use a 4'x4' chunk of galvanized hog pen. Nice and stiff.


----------



## Keef

Yo Fog !--I didn't make that up Giggy and I grew up not far from each other in a part of the East Texas Piney Woods called the " The Big Thicket"-- Giggy gonna recreate something with a piney taste ( and a little numbing on the lips(- I bet)-)-- 20 + cannabinoids and over 200 known terepines ? --So some geneticly modify weed through breeding ? ---Science meet weed !---I'm bout to jack this weed up !--


----------



## Kraven

~hugs~ get better Rose, UTI's will make old hippies crazy, its always the first sign, if your acting loopy and your over 65 then you need to drop a urine for UA/C&S. Three days on your ABX and you will be back to your old self.....just something to remember. 4 brownies and feeling no pain, off to bed to get this back healed. Night all.


----------



## Keef

Hippie--I got U packed  --2 straight up radioactive varieties  from Umbra --Killing Fields and Head Trip and a couple GG#4 -- all regular photos !----I let Trips bloom right there among my girls who were in early bloom --He fertilize some of the pre-flowers then I took him down before too many flowers opened !---Every seed --I knew who the daddy was !--Even ended up with a couple Blueberry Widow seed !-


----------



## Keef

Well Fog --I live maybe a mile from the Gulf of Mexico !-- 10 years and it's only hit freezing once ! We came up out the swamp after Katrina and moved to the beach !-- Only thing that could be better would be the end of prohibition !--


----------



## Keef

So this Billy Bud and his polyploids ? -- I still want to know what he wants for his tetra seed !-- I've taken all the warnings from U guys but depending on price I may take my chances !-- They don't have to be world changing tetras just have potential !-- I'll shake something loose !--They won't let GM weed compete in the Cups --Outlaw down here don't care !--I can break 30% THC !--I want to break 40%---and turn it into oil !


----------



## Hippie420

Fog said:


> thats what she said!
> 
> 
> :guitar:


 Who'd she say it to?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie--I got U packed --2 straight up radioactive varieties from Umbra --Killing Fields and Head Trip and a couple GG#4 -- all regular photos !----I let Trips bloom right there among my girls who were in early bloom --He fertilize some of the pre-flowers then I took him down before too many flowers opened !---Every seed --I knew who the daddy was !--Even ended up with a couple Blueberry Widow seed !-


 Yer gonna hafta 'spain 'em to me. I don't get out much.....


----------



## Hippie420

Got off my lazy arse and did my own research. They all sound sweet!

Looks like all the old farts deserted me. Catch ya'll (or in the state of Missouri, you'ins) when the sun comes up. Gonna ride this Skunk clean to sleepyville.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC, Wake and Back time. cound not sleep, kept waking up.  Keef, I want to Thank You for the seeds very much.  Do, I have to let them Age?  Got, my light in the mail the other day.  Getting my grow room all set up.  Finger are itching.  I start my seeds the paper towel way.  It always work good for me.:48:


----------



## ness

My MJ must of curer a little more, because, I'm getting a better b***.:tokie:


----------



## ness

:spit: and :bong2:


----------



## ness

Before, I found your site,.  I watch a lot of YouTube.  And, one gent. said to dip the beans in peroxid.  Good or Bad idea?


----------



## ness

full a bowl, was going to wait, Nope, it is gone.  Head rush!!!


----------



## ness

The Dr's. say when you smoke P**, that thing in your brain are fight each other.:tokie:


----------



## ness

:stoned: :confused2: how the :farm: going?


----------



## ness

Soon we are going to be hubbering in the sky, like the Jetsons. :cool2:


----------



## yarddog

Nes, I see society regressing as time goes on.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.--Hey Nes !!---You're Welcome !--U up early !-- Those seed should get U started !-- I just keep it simple these days and plant right in dirt under a clear dome !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody has a great day. keef will do bro, and i miss those east texas piney woods. that's where i learn to hunt and fish. to bad all my teachers have pasted on. would love to spend another day with all of em. nothing like being chased by a ol piney woods rooter (wild pig for those that don't know) them some ugly hogs.


----------



## giggy

fog right now i be smoke'n brick till the room starts to fall in place.


----------



## ness

YD, got my dictionary out for the word regressing.  Not good, I can see happening.  Your, body is vessel.


----------



## ness

Have a Hi day.


----------



## Keef

They made a movie about exactly what Dog is talking about called " Idiocracy" !  One of the guys I grew up with wouldn't  go in the woods without a pistol !-- The wild hogs almost got him !--He said Keef I had to sit up in a tree for 2 hours just waiting for them to leave !---They tore his new rifle up while he watched !--We got'm over here too Giggy !-- Except ain 't no place to climb !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O,F,C. Wake & Bake...... 

    Smoked some Nice Jack Herer Yesterday with the neighbor, Talk about Piney..Nice..
      :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef,  My little ones are starting to stretch out a some...
  Getting ready for the morning work out....:joint4:


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> morning ofc, hope everybody has a great day. keef will do bro, and i miss those east texas piney woods. that's where i learn to hunt and fish. to bad all my teachers have pasted on. would love to spend another day with all of em. nothing like being chased by a ol piney woods rooter (wild pig for those that don't know) them some ugly hogs.


I was born in Clarksville Texas/Red River County/The Piney Woods was my home. Loved hunting Squirrels in those East Texas Piney woods.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all. Veg tent is filling up again, I have 5 GG# 4 x BEP up and looking mighty fine. Plus there is the 4 unsexed seedlings and 2 clones, flower tent has 3 that will come down in a few days and 5 that are just starting to flower....getting the rotation started again. I should be getting a visit from green Santa with some epic beans soon.


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Before, I found your site,. I watch a lot of YouTube. And, one gent. said to dip the beans in peroxid. Good or Bad idea?


 I take s tiny disposable cup, fill it up half way with half water and half 3% peroxide and let 'em soak 24 hours. Supposed to kill off any bad bacteria on the outside of the shell and gets them ready for germination. Works for me.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps

excuse my typing left arm isn't working yet..weird

Nes, my favorite way to plant is found here: http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide   I love mandala and what they say makes sense to me

Mr rb is making some rick simpson oil for a friend of a friend... i guess he has been paying attention. i don't need to be blowing up the house.

Thanks again for all the well wishes... Kraven when am i going to be able to type again?


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I bet that was scary.   I'm glad it turned out to be an easy fix.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rose, I am glad you are doing better. I had a prostate infection once and it was not pleasant. The worst was my urine had become very acidic and burned terribly when I urinated. ABX are your friend with a UTI. I never ant to have that problem again.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Umbra and YD.

One ounce of harlequin made one syringe. Smallest batch i have done.  all done though and that is good.

Umbra, sounds like you know this infection..it is the weirdest and sickest i think ihave ever been.
Hey hippies, i see you down there.


----------



## Hippie420

Yep. Just trying to find the motivation to drag my lazy arse outta this nice warm bed and get busy doing something.


----------



## Rosebud

are you skinny yet?


----------



## Hippie420

Not by a long shot. Figured I had fifteen pounds to lose; 170 to 155. Stepped on the scales two days ago and was surprised to find I weighed 177! Looks like I've got twenty to lose!
I'll play the less than 750 calories a day game for the rest of the month. If I'm not down to the high 160s, I'll get radical. Did you know if you can go three days without eating, it makes it easier? After three days, every time you try to eat, you get sick. When you get nauseous every time you eat, you have a tendency not to eat much. Went from 204 down to 153 in six months a few years back. I ain't getting that fat again no matter what it takes.
Sooner or later, I'll get back to my original weight, 8 pounds, three ounces.......


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ?-- Rose -maybe drink more water and put a little cranberry juice in your diet ?--Hippie I usually only eat once a day !--If I ate 3 meals a day I look like Jabba the Hut !--If I start moving more I'll eat more !--  It's about burning more calories than U take in when trying  to loose weight !--  I got my heat pack on my face rain gonna be moving back it tonight !-- Dam !--I could use a break from this mess !--At least I don't get sinus infections  often like they said I would !--  I'm bout to have some coffee , take some caps and get lit up !-- Rose took me a long time to get my left arm to work after the fall !--When the nerve root in my neck gets inflamed it feels like the arm is twitching but it's  not really moving !-- When it gets  bad I just put it back in a sling !


----------



## Hippie420

My metabolism works the same way, Keef. Back when I was doing the W thing, I stayed at 154, could eat anything and everything, and felt great. Now that I'm out to pasture, the pounds find me quickly. Work less, eat less. I'd rather starve myself than go back to work! When I get past 160, I feel like a barge.

It doesn't help that every time I go for a Coke, I've got to pass through candy land. More tempting crap setting out than any reasonably sane household should have. Worst things to be eating, too. I'm doing pretty good. I've made friends with that hollow, hungry feeling.


----------



## yarddog

Nothing wrong with feeling hunger.   We have gotten so used to feeling full, we feel like hunger is a bad thing.    I feel hungry probably half of my waking hours.    It's really amazing the amount of food you really need to be healthy.   Not near as much as most people think.


----------



## umbra

I am the king of dieting, lol. It is not a healthy thing. I used to wrestle in HS and College. Then I fought MMA. Always loosing weight and then gaining it back. The real trick is not to diet but change your eating habits. When you start dieting, your thyroid will shut down your metabolism to keep you from starving to death. Adaptation from the caveman days. Exercise will help keep your metabolism at its peak. It doesn't have to be too crazy, just a walk around the block. Good luck hippie.


----------



## Keef

So true Umbra -- it takes a change in lifestyle !--It hasn't been long since Hippie quit smoking --that'll cause U to put on a few pounds !-- Hippie --I got your seed ready and I have to go out later --I doubt I'll get there early enough for them to leave today but they'll be in Green Santa's hands today !


----------



## WeedHopper

Its not always what or when,,,its how much you eat at at each setting. Another words ,,,,eat slow,,,and use a small plate. You have to eat or your body stores fat. Eat several small meals a day and the weight will drop off and stay off. I weighed 220,,,i now way 170 and never gain a pound. I dont eat red meat but once or twice a month. I dont use salt,,,and i never drink those sweet *** colas. I feel better then i have in years.


----------



## Keef

I like bacon and anything cooked in bacon grease !---and butter!--and anything with butter on it !--


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Not by a long shot. Figured I had fifteen pounds to lose; 170 to 155. Stepped on the scales two days ago and was surprised to find I weighed 177! Looks like I've got twenty to lose!
> I'll play the less than 750 calories a day game for the rest of the month. If I'm not down to the high 160s, I'll get radical. Did you know if you can go three days without eating, it makes it easier? After three days, every time you try to eat, you get sick. When you get nauseous every time you eat, you have a tendency not to eat much. Went from 204 down to 153 in six months a few years back. I ain't getting that fat again no matter what it takes.
> Sooner or later, I'll get back to my original weight, 8 pounds, three ounces.......


you ever spent three days in the brig on bread and water?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I like bacon and anything cooked in bacon grease !---and butter!--and anything with butter on it !--



Carefull cause ya wont be liking OPEN HEART SUGERY. Everybody i know that eats like that ends up with all kinds of health problems,,,,or dead. My Dad ate like that,,he died at 36.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Its not always what or when,,,its how much you eat at at each setting. Another words ,,,,eat slow,,,and use a small plate. You have to eat or your body stores fat. Eat several small meals a day and the weight will drop off and stay off. I weighed 220,,,i now way 170 and never gain a pound. I dont eat red meat but once or twice a month. I dont use salt,,,and i never drink those sweet *** colas. I feel better then i have in years.


i drink a soda once or twice a week, i use a little salt and a lot of pepper. i eat red meat every day as the only pork i eat is bacon, sausage and ham every once in awhile. i don't eat fish well tuna, and if chicken has a bone in it it just taste nasty to me. i eat three times a day and i'm down from 297 to 260 with a goal of 200. bit now i drink a pot of coffee every morning and i hit water a lot. let's just face it i'm a fat a$$ that is what 31 years of marriage will do for you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope thats what 31 years of eating like that will do,,,dont blame your marriage. Lol
We Americans are the fattest ppl on the Planet,,,go figure.


----------



## Keef

I talk a good game Hopper but D.D. be boss of the kitchen and sometimes she makes me eat rabbit food ! --If she could only make me move more !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats what i thought Keef. Your the boss when you crawl your butt out from under the bed ya big sissy.:rofl:


----------



## umbra

Jim Fixx was a MD that ran all the time. He wrote a few books. 7%body fat. Died of a heart attack at 43, because he never checked his cholesterol. He ate tons of red meat. I knew MMA fighters that would have a colonic done to wash out all the undigested red meat stuck inside them. They would loose any where from 3 to 8 lbs., so eating fiber is super important. I've sat in on colonoscopies and you could see the infection from a piece decaying meat stuck in a fold or corner of the intestines. Green veggies, not cheesy pooffs my friend.


----------



## Keef

When they want clean out your G.I. tract for procedures  like scopes U have to drink this stuff called " Golytely" ---Ain't nothing lite about the way that stuff make U go ! -- Wash U right out !-- Never seen a piece of meat in in the gut causing an infection !--An Ulcer looking like a piece of rotted meat ? -Yes ! --It is a piece of rotted flesh causing an Infection but it is a piece of the patient and it's time to call O.R. --We got to open up repair and wash every with an antibiotic irrigation !  Sometimes we remove a section of dead or dying gut and sew the healthy ends back together !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser you are correct Umbra. I feel much much better since i stopped eatiing so much red meat. Me and the wife eat mostly Turkey,Chicken and Fish. We never hardly ever fry anything,,,and when we do its with Avacado oil on low heat. Or fried chicken aint fried,,,its baked. I actully love eating like this. There was a time when i ate bad,,,,but open heart surgery,,,changed me and my eating habits. I feel better then i have in years. I am 5'10" and weigh 170 with my clothes on. I dont smoke ciggs eather and havent since my Sugery in 2013. I wish i had made these changes years ago. I want to kick my own dumb *** for all the stupid eating habits and drugs i did while in the Outlaw world. Stop before its too late is all i can say.


----------



## umbra

the virtual colonoscopy is good for polyps but they aren't very good at flat lesions


----------



## umbra

Keef, I've seen colons so dirty the Dr. stopped and told the patient we can't do this procedure until you come back clean. They used to use a high potassium compound to clean your gut until they figured out it threw your electrolytes way off


----------



## Keef

I don't know about "Virtual Scopes"-- We used the black snake with a camera and working ports !-- U could see tissue changes flat or not !-


----------



## umbra

yep. I'm familiar with them, they use different filters as well and changes in tissue are more pronounced. I was referring more to a tear as a result on diverticulitis.


----------



## Keef

Stick that scope up there and the colon is dirty ?--we done !-- Try again when the colon is clean !-

Hey Hopper that being "The Boss" thing is over rated !-- Too much responsibility !--If nessesary,  I can always turn the freak loose !-- Yosemite Sam !-- I'm harmless but when U if U don't act a fool once in awhile people start thinking U normal !--Like that Pavlo guy or whatever  his name was with the dogs !---U can't let'm  forget --U got issues !-- So I just turn Sam loose for a minute or two --Ahhhhhh!--Bam-bam - bam boom !--When I first met Hippie he say --Maybe it's  time to give up the guns !-- That wouldn't be good cause then I'd be forced to blow stuff up !--I have excellent " Gun Control"!!  If I shoot it U can be pretty sure that's  what I meant to do !


----------



## umbra

NCH has a sign on his wall, "I believe in gun control, I use both hands."


----------



## umbra

The real question with scopes is...high level disinfectant or sterilization? If it were me, If you penetrate the mucus membrane, it better be sterile. Sorry, just being single minded.


----------



## Keef

Never trusted that scope sterilization system !-- We found out with mad cow disease that sterile don't mean sterile anymore !---Mad Cow is caused by something that is not even alive !---What else do we not know ? -- 
Hey Hopper --How many times U been dead ?  U better starting right !


----------



## Hippie420

Don't do scopes, don't do the finger wave, don't get close to doctors unless I'm dying. There's more people that die from malpractice every year than die from shootings in ten. They even get paid whether they're right or wrong!

Had the local hindu tell me I might have either bladder or kidney cancer. Sent me to a specialist. They wanted to stick a camera in a spot I didn't figure it'd fit. Told 'em to pound sand. That was thirteen years ago. How long does it take to die from kidney cancer?


----------



## umbra

the funny thing about mad cow disease is the way it is spread...they have to eat a cow affected with it to get it. brain spongformia or something like that...crutchfeld disease I forget. when they first did HGH from cadavers they saw this problem.


----------



## umbra

Hippie colorectal cancer is the MOST preventable form of cancer! They put you under, you can't feel it. You don't think women like getting a pelvic exam, do you? You do it because its that important, and because you actually care about the people in your life. I don't think you would like carrying a bag around with your excrement floating in it.


----------



## Keef

U right Umbra but there were some cases transmitted by surgical instruments that had been properly sterilized --Something about the protein not needing to be alive to transmit  the disease !

Yo Hopper --I said I was raised in east Texas ? -- I grew up North of Houston but I did spend several years up in the Tyler area!--Been all over them Piney Woods !--


----------



## giggy

hello everybody, time to burn a bowl. puff puff pass


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> hello everybody, time to burn a bowl. puff puff pass


 With ya there, Giggy! Just got done with dinner. Four pieced of chicken bacon on a piece of spud bread. Grand total of 155 calories. Don't know who invented chicken bacon, but he should be fornicated by a horse.

Umbra, there's such a thing as dying with dignity. I'll take the dirt nap before I'll go through such an invasive procedure. It's not as safe as they make it out to be, either.

Now, back to the Skunk attack!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Never trusted that scope sterilization system !-- We found out with mad cow disease that sterile don't mean sterile anymore !---Mad Cow is caused by something that is not even alive !---What else do we not know ? --
> Hey Hopper --How many times U been dead ?  U better starting right !


According to my Docs,,,,2 times. Never seen no freaking lights or bullshit eather.


----------



## Keef

The thing about open heart surgery I always wondered about was they was dead!--No heart beat no brain activity for hours !!- Thier blood being circulating by a by-pass machine --We fix the heart warm them up and give the heart a shock to get it started again !--Anesthesia people say they put U to sleep for free it's  the bringing U back they charge so much for !--

Hey Hippie if a man has prostrate cancer and it hasn't spread there is a simple cure !- --Cut your balls off and replace them with marbles !---So given the choice --What U gonna do ?-- Die with dignity ? --Not me !--Put them things in a bottle !--


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> With ya there, Giggy! Just got done with dinner. Four pieced of chicken bacon on a piece of spud bread. Grand total of 155 calories. Don't know who invented chicken bacon, but he should be fornicated by a horse.
> 
> Umbra, there's such a thing as dying with dignity. I'll take the dirt nap before I'll go through such an invasive procedure. It's not as safe as they make it out to be, either.
> 
> Now, back to the Skunk attack!


 Lots of folks feel that way about those type procedures. I don't think turkey bacon is that bad. I had an uncle that would send me these unleavened crackers called Tam Tam. More like mat mat. I never got it...I'm not jewish and neither was he. Truly awful.


----------



## mrcane

Well I did my part for Good Health today.... Three Hours Tai Chi this AM then just finished up about a four mile walk with the Ol......My down fall Chocolate....


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, I've had turkey bacon. Not bad if you don't over cook it. Chicken bacon? It sucks, trust me.

Don't want no marbles where my balls were, Keef. Maybe a couple 'o big Vidalia onions!


----------



## Hippie420

Cane, did you say Ti Chi or Thai weed?


----------



## WeedHopper

Aint nobody cutting my balls off,,,,they keep me balanced.


----------



## WeedHopper

And i aint eating any shitty turkey or chicken bacon. I gave up pork just like i gave up tobacco. Besides after what i heard about pork tasting like human flesh according to some tribes,,,,i just kinda dont want it anyway. AND those are some nasty basterds. I fed them on a pig farm in prison. Lol


----------



## Keef

Is that why U have to wear stilts at work Hopper ? --Keep them from dragging on the floor ?-- I want have to worry about cancer and stuff !--I'm on the pill !--The canna cap pill !  Hey --Beemer got a recipe for RSO suppositories !--  I can see the benefits of RSO but I can't  foresee a time when I would want to stick an RSO popsicle up your a$$ !--Maybe it's  just me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Is the popcycle stick cold.    :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I have an inferiority complex about pork --I can't live without  it !--I told the shrink I thought it was because when I was little-- momma used to tie a pork chop around my neck ---so the dogs would play with me !


----------



## WeedHopper

And they still wouldnt play wit ya cause you were humping their legs,,, you sick bastage. Lol


----------



## Hippie420

I'm with ya, Keef. Love me some pork. Sausage, bacon, spiral cut honey ham, hell, you name it. Like my red meat, too. If it'll kill me, so be it. Can't stand bunny food. Don't eat seafood, either. Now there's some stuff that'll kill ya! Where's the highest rate of stomach cancer in the world? Japan. What is their main source of meat? Fish! I like to catch 'em, I'll clean 'em, and I'll fry 'em, but I don't eat 'em. Love the smell of them cooking, too. Just can't handle the taste or the texture.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Hippie colorectal cancer is the MOST preventable form of cancer! They put you under, you can't feel it. You don't think women like getting a pelvic exam, do you? You do it because its that important, and because you actually care about the people in your life. I don't think you would like carrying a bag around with your excrement floating in it.



Your right there Bro..Those bags are horrible. I had one for 4 months after i got shot back in 2005. It was the worst part of getting shot. Freaking 45 slug tore thru my body like a hot missle,,,but the smell of that bag and having to always sleep on my back and many other terrible things you have to deal with,,,,SUCKS BIGTIME,,,


----------



## Keef

I had a salad last night Hippie !---shredded lettuce , cherry tomatoes,  chopped smoked chicken and some cheese !---Woulda been healthy if I wouldn't have smothered it in ranch dressing! ---When I was in Korea the Korean soldiers we were stationed with used tobasco sauce as salad dressing !--Never understood that or kimchi !--


----------



## mrcane

Pork Fat Rules Baby...Cookin some as we speak....Country style ribs on the Q.....


----------



## Rosebud

geez, i leave you guys alone a minute and your talking dirty colonoscopys and balls being cut off.. They don't put in marbles.

WH why were you shot? you don't have to tell me..but that imust have been a horrible experience to go thru
 My dad had colon cancer. so i have had probably 10 scopes in my life. My doc just retired. he was this awesome guy that had a beautiful singing voice and he always sang a beatles song to me as i was going out. Back in the day, your spouse could go in with you and I went in with mr.rb  I was very impressed. They give ya awesome drugs.. it isn't horrible, just the prep is horrible.

SPeaking of cutting balls off, i have a story. Dad had prostate cancer and they did that to him. so we are waiting for him to go in to surgery and i tell him when i was a teenager I wished I could have done that myself. he laughed.kinda.  Then we get him out to the farm and he told my sister and I that there was bad news and there would be no brothers and sisters for us ... We were in our 40s. 

There is a diet that tells you to eat butter, not Adkins but kinda

Had fish tacos today...yum

so we made rso today.. one ounce for one syringe.. It was made out of Harliquin. I licked my fingers  have been jello all day.   this killed me to type.. when will my left hand work?
oh Umbra, did you proof those text books for technical?


----------



## Keef

Cane I love my new electric smoker !--Smoke a chicken or salmon or a rack or ribs with a piece of wood smaller than your fist !-- Ribs ? --I need ribs !-- I put meat in that smoker and put a piece of wood in the basket set the temp and set a timer !-- Flawless smoked meats !--

Speckled trout will be running in the spring gonna have to see how they smoke up ! I saw what looked like an oil slick on the bay yesterday that turned out to be ducks when I got closer !--Made me think !!--Hey Hippie how hard would it be to convert on of them paint ball guns to shoot marbles ? -- I could ease up close in my kayak and filler my freezer with duck real quick !-- 
I can't believe Hippie and Giggy don't eat seafood !--Back in the way, way back if U lived near a reef or tidal pools it was said that nature set the dinner table twice a day !--At low tide our ancestors ate what they wanted at the reef or tidal pools !


----------



## Rosebud

Fog, what a song. so sad to me... this world sucks i am glad we have pot and we know good people like you guys.


----------



## Keef

Rose U ruined it !--I had a nice joke about picking out your marbles all set up ! --Where's  the problem with the arm ? --Hand -wrist--shoulder ? -- That should clear up rather quickly !


----------



## Rosebud

i think my brain was infected. My left arm is week and i can't type with that hand. I couldn't swallow right or cough right... my jaw hurt Mostly the only thing i have now is weakness and no grip w/ left hand.

im better just mot all  the way,


----------



## Keef

What up Fog ? -- It's called "Smokin-it" -That the first time I really looked !-- I want to give so.e jery a try too !-- I don't need no stinking You-tube video --I just need for the weather to give me a break on my face !--I don't always think real clear when I'm hurting !-- Told her if she wants it hooked up before I'm able to call an electrician! --  I'll put my suit on !--  This is the first year I've had this much trouble with my face !---Rose when I over do with the left arm and the nerve root in my neck gets inflamed it hurt in the area between my shoulder joint and neck and I can't trust it !--Sounds kinda like what U feel from the infection !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane I love my new electric smoker !--Smoke a chicken or salmon or a rack or ribs with a piece of wood smaller than your fist !-- Ribs ? --I need ribs !-- I put meat in that smoker and put a piece of wood in the basket set the temp and set a timer !-- Flawless smoked meats !--
> 
> Speckled trout will be running in the spring gonna have to see how they smoke up ! I saw what looked like an oil slick on the bay yesterday that turned out to be ducks when I got closer !--Made me think !!--Hey Hippie how hard would it be to convert on of them paint ball guns to shoot marbles ? -- I could ease up close in my kayak and filler my freezer with duck real quick !--
> I can't believe Hippie and Giggy don't eat seafood !--Back in the way, way back if U lived near a reef or tidal pools it was said that nature set the dinner table twice a day !--At low tide our ancestors ate what they wanted at the reef or tidal pools !




     How could one Live???:confused2:
   Keef the oilier the fish the better it smokes .. King Salmon Bellies. they are loaded with good fat..Yumm...


----------



## umbra

Cane, I agree about oily fish. We did blues on the east coast and they are very oily.


----------



## yarddog

What's up ofc.   Took me a while to catch up.  Kimchi.  Is that that rotten vegetable thing??


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> geez, i leave you guys alone a minute and your talking dirty colonoscopys and balls being cut off.. They don't put in marbles.
> 
> WH why were you shot? you don't have to tell me..but that imust have been a horrible experience to go thru
> My dad had colon cancer. so i have had probably 10 scopes in my life. My doc just retired. he was this awesome guy that had a beautiful singing voice and he always sang a beatles song to me as i was going out. Back in the day, your spouse could go in with you and I went in with mr.rb I was very impressed. They give ya awesome drugs.. it isn't horrible, just the prep is horrible.
> 
> SPeaking of cutting balls off, i have a story. Dad had prostate cancer and they did that to him. so we are waiting for him to go in to surgery and i tell him when i was a teenager I wished I could have done that myself. he laughed.kinda. Then we get him out to the farm and he told my sister and I that there was bad news and there would be no brothers and sisters for us ... We were in our 40s.
> 
> There is a diet that tells you to eat butter, not Adkins but kinda
> 
> Had fish tacos today...yum
> 
> so we made rso today.. one ounce for one syringe.. It was made out of Harliquin. I licked my fingers have been jello all day. this killed me to type.. when will my left hand work?
> oh Umbra, did you proof those text books for technical?


 I'm just high with nothing to do.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra use to fish R.I. alot around Pt.Judith....Stripe Bass  & Blues.... Just Love Smoked Blue fish pate....People don't realize what a beautiful coast R.I. has...Still go down when I'm home to visit...


----------



## Keef

Like Umbra said !--Dog --Kimchi is like Korean sauerkraut --I just can't explain what it smells like !!---I know I never got drunk enough to try --nasty smell !--They probably got it at the grocery store !--Buy a jar and smell it !--That's the smell of the Korean countryside or was!


----------



## mrcane

Come on Ya'll No Kimchi?? that is some good stuff..stuff you get in the grocery store, be Like Lite beer...No real kick to it ..but it works... Now in Nam..Thailand....That stuff knock ya out just open the jar...
  So it goe's,,, fish ,rice & Kimchi...Love it....


----------



## Keef

Cane that's  just nasty !--


----------



## mrcane

I Love food ....  Better than talking about A$$holes.... Popcorn's ready!!!


----------



## Hippie420

A buddy of mine was in the brown water Navy back in the late sixties. He said the big thing over there was something they called muc nuc or something like that. They'd take a board about 16 inches square that had groves running perpendicular the width of the board, connected by a grove at the bottom with a small grove going out to the end. They'd lay out a layer of fish, cover it in salt, run another layer of fish criss-crossing the last layer, more salt, as tall as practical. They'd set the whole thing on a stump with a rock under one end to elevate it and a clay jar at the bottom. They'd let 'er rot for a couple of weeks and collect the oil that ran off into the grooves and into the pot.

He said the locals ate it on everything. He also said you could smell the stuff fermenting for six clicks away.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie sounds like we have the same buddy... 
   Had an old chief open a jar of that **** in the galley one time.. ran everyone out..Like I was saying the domestic stuff is like Lite beer..


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> geez, i leave you guys alone a minute and your talking dirty colonoscopys and balls being cut off.. They don't put in marbles.
> 
> WH why were you shot? you don't have to tell me..but that imust have been a horrible experience to go thru
> My dad had colon cancer. so i have had probably 10 scopes in my life. My doc just retired. he was this awesome guy that had a beautiful singing voice and he always sang a beatles song to me as i was going out. Back in the day, your spouse could go in with you and I went in with mr.rb  I was very impressed. They give ya awesome drugs.. it isn't horrible, just the prep is horrible.
> 
> SPeaking of cutting balls off, i have a story. Dad had prostate cancer and they did that to him. so we are waiting for him to go in to surgery and i tell him when i was a teenager I wished I could have done that myself. he laughed.kinda.  Then we get him out to the farm and he told my sister and I that there was bad news and there would be no brothers and sisters for us ... We were in our 40s.
> 
> There is a diet that tells you to eat butter, not Adkins but kinda
> 
> Had fish tacos today...yum
> 
> so we made rso today.. one ounce for one syringe.. It was made out of Harliquin. I licked my fingers  have been jello all day.   this killed me to type.. when will my left hand work?
> oh Umbra, did you proof those tex4t books for technical?


Truck Jacking,,,they wanted my Big *** Custom F350 Diesel Duelly


----------



## mrcane

Had a good day...think  I smoke on some Blueberry Haze for the Night Cap :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Fog said:


> Damn WeedHopper, you are obviously lucky to still be around these parts!
> 
> I like this song:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz4ipOHyMd8
> 
> peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :48:



Very cool song. 45 hurts real bad though. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Keef couldnt ya just freeze the paint balls.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to WAKE AND BAKE you bunch of sleepy pot heads.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Anyone get the license plate  number of that truck that ran over me ? --I don't remember  getting  run over but my body feels that way !---Do I complain everyday about something hurting ? --


----------



## yarddog

Morning, test day and then I'm done with the class.  Should be home by 4!!


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, got to have my internet stop, so, a check will not bound.  Everyone have a beautiful month and stay Hi. :tokie:


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef ,Nes. Giggy, Y.D. And  the O.F.C. Gonna Grab a tea my pipe & Head to the garage and fire up the propane heater, a little make up heat, For the Girls....


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !-- GG#4 seed looping out the dirt this morning ! -- That was quick !---Here come D.D. -- One more shift !


----------



## WeedHopper

That wasnt a Truck Keef,,,,that was DD kicking your *** whilst you slept.


----------



## ness

Too late with the bank they all ready chased the check, I'll am bounds.  Going to cost me $36.00 next month.  Got, things to do and I got a Dr. for my bad knees.  Caught up later.  Have a good day.:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- D.D. was at work last night !-- Got some pharming to do today !-- Get a bloom box filled  today so I get some plants moved !--  Got another one of Umbra's  Bunch from the mixed mothers to sex !--


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Keef couldnt ya just freeze the paint balls.



  This works great... Be careful I put down a young deer with one...


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps.

Had a rice size piece of harley RSO last night and still hung over.. wonderful day to all of you. 
Nes, i am glad you will be around the rest of the month.


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> This works great... Be careful I put down a young deer with one...



Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

WH I am glad you are alive.


----------



## Hippie420

Somebody hold a gun on me and make me climb outta this nice, warm bed! I've got stuff to do and absolutely NO energy to do it. God, I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## yarddog

Got these guys flying over once a minute or less.   Been hoping all week no one does a crappy landing job while I'm here.  View attachment 233460


----------



## mrcane

Hippie Get Your A$$ outa bed must be noon,Lets get goin on that Bus..You aint going to get them bell bottoms on layin in bed gittin fat....

  YD nice and quite for your study's  Plenty of bars around I'm sure....


----------



## Keef

Trying to get up again , made it back to my recliner !  Momma said some days just bees this way !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH I am glad you are alive.


Thanks Rose,,,,,That makes two of us.lol


----------



## Keef

I got a question  about freezing paint balls !-- It's gonna hit 70 today so How would a fellow keep paint balls frozen ?--


----------



## Kraven

Grumble...car broke....will need to talk to you YD. I'm savy just want a mech's opinion I trust. Did well at skills test, feel good about a good job...I'm gonna call the wall on this one...lets hope it's the home run I feel like its gonna be....Regulation Specialist 2 with the Dept of Revenue....its a really, really good job, especially for an old washed up nurse like me.


----------



## Hippie420

Yes, Sir! Mr. Cane, Sir! I'm up, critters fed, brackets made, magnets mounted, and now all I have to do is install the brackets. Might just have to wait 'til tomorrow, though. Mom sounded a bit lonely, so I think I'll take a trip over there and see if I can cheer her up a bit before clocking in at the bar (it's beer day).

Got in a neat custom sticker some folks I know in FL made for the bus. Might have to wait 'til spring. They sure ain't gonna stick when it's this damn cold out.


----------



## Keef

Hippie --Seed headed your way Cuz !--


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, it would be awesome if you land that job.   Of course I'm sure your well aware of that.  Lol.   I'll do whatever I can to help with your car.   We can PM or email.  Just let me know.


----------



## Rosebud

YD good luck on your test. 

Kraven reallly good luck too. I hope you get that job.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I got a question  about freezing paint balls !-- It's gonna hit 70 today so How would a fellow keep paint balls frozen ?--



Hell if I know..
Maybe some dry ice in the paintball holder???? Never owned one,,I was just making **** up as I go. Lol


----------



## giggy

years ago a buddy had his paint balls in the fridge. we were getting stoned one night when his girlfriend said she had the munchies. long story short spitting and sputtering she thought it was bubble gum.


----------



## giggy

krav i do a little auto work myself so maybe i can help too.


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> years ago a buddy had his paint balls in the fridge. we were getting stoned one night when his girlfriend said she had the munchies. long story short spitting and sputtering she thought it was bubble gum.


Not real smart,,,,, and a spitter. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll Green Santa just brought me a new pipe !-- Smokes


----------



## mrcane

Yo ...Afternoon O.F.C.  Hippie if that's what it takes to get your Butt movin, then you are to report Every Morning @ O..Dark Thirty...For roll call..
   Kraven... Man... Hope that Job comes through Bro.. What's up wit the car?

   Paint Balls.. Don't Know how you would keep them frozen, We just used it right out the freezer.... We have so many friggin deer around was poping them with a BBgun to no avail...One of the kids I use to work with told me Freeze a paint ball....


----------



## WeedHopper

So ifen ya shoot that deer with a frozen paintball,,,,,does he get brain freeze? Lol


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I got a question about freezing paint balls !-- It's gonna hit 70 today so How would a fellow keep paint balls frozen ?--


 Put 'em next to your ex-wife's heart. You said she was cold hearted!

Thanks for the beans. Got some heading your way probably next week.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Not real smart,,,,, and a spitter. :rofl:



yes she really was, i did date her a couple times too. 

good evening everybody, let's get high. went and checked on the babies and they are doing ok. thinking about popping the last two g13's as one just doesn't seem to want to grow and i want to make sure i have male and female. time for another toke. puff puff pass


----------



## Kraven

I'm here, i'm high...looks good on the job prospect, sorta what I was hoping to do. Got second interview next wednesday...be cool to be back to work, although I could easily do retired if i had the money....


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven --Giggy ?-- I got one GG#4 up at right before 3 days hope the rest come up O.K. !--Still watch for something from the CWO !-- D.D.'s babies look good !--


----------



## mrcane

Woooo... Got caucht up in a 4:20 party with the wife& neighbor....:stoned: Again...Or Still...


----------



## Keef

Fog in da house !-- The world is what we make it !-- If U didn't have the bad how could U know the good was good ?--  Onliest  thing that don't make sense to me is if U put a "Wet Paint" sign most people got to touch it to find out for themselves but if U tell them there a giant all seeing eye in the sky --Lots of them will believe it and require no evidence at all !--


----------



## Keef

Fog --I'm high !--Waxing Philosophical this evening !-- That age old question -- How high is high enough ?


----------



## Keef

Kraven --I been jacking with my nutes and lights this cycle --It ain't like I graduated from aero under LED school !-- Anyway I want to pass on a water pharming problem I never heard of and it cost me a lot of T.E. clones !---U know the neoprene collars like on Kraven's cloner ?-- I had root aphids take up residence around the stem as it passes thru the collar!-- They then bored into the stem and we're killing the plants !--Treating with e-cig nicotine juice every 3 days has them on the run and even though I lost lots of cuts --I won't loose a variety !---Little Bastids !--Hippie gonna have a hellova winter grow !-- Got some potent sativas up there !--We may be treated to one of Hippie's SCROG grows !--


----------



## Keef

Yep !--Fog !--Nicotine is a neurotoxin to bugs !--Kills spidermites too !--Have to treat every 3 days for a couple weeks !-- My Wife D.D. is the bug lady it's  her recipe !--I truly hate Neem Oil and bugs !--


----------



## Keef

Got a 2 ounce atomizer and give them a good misting for spidermites and painted on the stem base for aphids !--The e-cig juice is a nicotine extract in vegetable glycerin --She puts it in a water base with a little Castille soap !--Doesn't kill the eggs so U treat every 3 days to kill them as they hatch !


----------



## Keef

Fog --I kinda got a bastardized way of growing !-- I got 35 gallon black and yellow storage boxes  with a checkerboard pattern on the lid --I use a 2 inch door knob drill and drill 2 inch holes in the 35 squares on the lid !--I have a 390 gph  submersible pump that sprays straight up thru a PVC figure 8 with little sprayers spaced around it --I put 10 gals in the box --sprays straight up then falls back down for another trip !--Before long the roots hang into the nute solution water and is more like DWC--Run my pumps 15 on 15 off !-- I also use an aquarium bubbler in each box !--The bubbler is not to dissolve O2 in the water but for air exchange in the box !--


----------



## Keef

Cane --Hippie !---I run the wire for the hot tub today from the attic above the breaker box to the back where the tub is !--Still got to fish it down access hole to the breaker box and the safety switch on the back patio !--Ya'll know I'm slow !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys.. fog, you and keef are right. It is what you make it. I was sick.
 I still am going to doc tomorrow i think..
tomorrow mr rb and i got married 44 years ago in alaska. it was 40 below...fun times..dumb kids in a old beater falcon that ya had to roll down the window to make the wipers work by hand. HA  and a old t shirt shoved in the wall of the side, had a hole. how can that have been that long ago. Best thing i ever did.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose hope U feel better !--Some infections can take awhile to resolve !--Once I got Cat Scratch Fever --For real !!!-- The lymph nodes in my groin swell up and it was most painful !--I was on an antibiotic  called Keflex that rips your stomach to pieces !--Took 6 weeks of antibiotics  to clear it up !--- Rose glad U got it right the first time ! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ness

Hello Keef , Kraven, Fog, cane, Hippie, Giggy, Rosebud, WH, and all.  Keef, new pipe, I all way like to get new pipes.  Kraven good luck with the job situation. Rosebud glad your feeling better, weird bladder infection can cause all of the problem you had.  Go figure.  My Dr's went fine, got a shot in one of my knees. Can't spell it (starts with cora******).  Happy Anniversary, 44 years is a long time.  Me and tj have been together for 33 year.  Going to start my seeds as soon as my seed arrive.  Had a warm day today, had pizza for supper.  Can't shop on line till next month.  I got to keep better track of my money.  Haven't been St*** all day. had a nap, now I'll be up late.  Well, it time Now:bong2:


----------



## mrcane

Keef good job running the wire, you get after it, you will have it done in no time.... And Be Soakin...

     Rose... HAPPY ANNIVERSARY...


----------



## ness

Good Evening cane, How are you doing, doing great here.:tokie:


----------



## Hippie420

Yes, happy anniversary, Rose.  Heading for my 41st in May.

Keef, I can identify with your wet paint story. I was doing a little work on a friends tattoo shop. He had an old refrigerator that he'd set out in the ally with a free sign on it. It had been sitting there for a week. I grabbed a marking pen, pealed the sign off, wrote $20 on the back, and taped it back on the door. It was gone the next morning.

If it's free, it's no good and nobody wants it. If it's twenty bucks, it's worth stealing.


----------



## yarddog

Good morning ofc.   Wish I was staying home today.    Feels like Saturday. Rose, congratulations on your anniversary.   We just finished up our third year, doesn't feel like it at all. 
  Forget what ole Forrest Gump said. 
Life is like a roll of toilet paper.  The more you unroll, the faster the roll unwinds.  
Had an unsettling dream last night.    I can't remember the details now, but I do remember toting my .40 Glock and couple extra clips and feeling wholely inadequate.


----------



## Kraven

YD I have dreams like that all the time. Rose, take care of yourself....UTI's are no joke, they can get serious very quickly. May will be 20 years for me and Mrs Kraven. Time sure does fly...rain today for a bit then it will clear...and get cold again 

Headed to the garden to do some looking, peace.


----------



## giggy

morning dog, krav and the rest. happy fry-day, yall stay stoned. garden looks happy so now the wait till they mature to start the clones. i gad a bbb x bpu pop and in soil and now i have a gdp x br that will go in soil today.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, I can see why you would have dreams like that.   It's odd for me because I have never seen any first hand violence, other than fists and such.  
I've been having dreams like that and worse for several years now. I think these may be a product of my string desire to survive at all costs. 
Well, off to work on a truck in the rain.   Really p's me off.   They charge $135 an hour and can't provide me with a dry place to work.  My plan is to build a shop in a few years and just work from home.   I don't want to be rich, just comfortable. I refuse to run my whole life on the corporate treadmill.  
Peace out ofc!!


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Going out to visit with the girls, Just lit them a little fire, to help them keep warm....

   Happy Anniversary  Rose ...... 

View attachment 2016-01-15 05.19.35.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 05.16.41.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Yay, all the girls look close, about 3-5 days now...thought I would throw a pic up of each of the girls. In order they are the two different pheno's of Sunshine Tres Dream, and the Hippy Slayer.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --- Looking good !-- Dog -- The dreams ?--In my serial nightmare is twisted !--I'm escorting , protecting someone everything goes to hell and we have to run !--I'm always looking for a weapon and I always find miss matched guns and ammo !-- Maybe that's  where my interest  in making stuff go boom ! --The dreams always end the same way --I go Kamikaze and wake up as soon as the decision  is made !


----------



## mrcane

Kraven, Lookin Good, Look At The size of those Nugs Bro...


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Kraven, Lookin Good, Look At The size of those Nugs Bro...



Thanks cane, I got lucky this round eh? I appreciate the kind words, now gotta get my trim on soon, that's the part I look forward to least.


----------



## Keef

Dog --to survive at all cost ?  Reminded me of something I read !

Credo 
by Joyce Cary

The truth is that life is hard and dangerous ; that he who seeks his own happiness does not find it ; that he who is weak must suffer ;  that he who de.ands love will be disappointed  ; that he who is greedy will not be fed ; that he who seeks peace shall find only strife  ; that truth is only for the brave ; that joy is only for him who does not fear being alone ; that life is only for the one who is not afraid to die .


----------



## yarddog

Good words keef.    To have any joy in this life, you must have sorrow.  
I have one seedling growing.    I'm going to try another soil and plant a few more.  I got to figure out what is wrong, I've had good success with seeds, and now I bet I couldn't sprout a kudzu seed.


----------



## Kraven

Hang in there YD, try not to over think it...what is different, what have you done the same way but got a different result. Lets investigate and figure out whats up. I just got 5 Gorilla Glue #4 x Buckeye Purple up in the last 5 days...so we can rule out the weather.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Good words keef.    To have any joy in this life, you must have sorrow.
> I have one seedling growing.    I'm going to try another soil and plant a few more.  I got to figure out what is wrong, I've had good success with seeds, and now I bet I couldn't sprout a kudzu seed.


i did that on the seedlings before these. lost everything and i;m blaming the soil i used, had used it many times. they changed the name and must have changed something else as well. i also lost the last two tranquil widow that we knew of. got me some happy frog and doing ok now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang guys,,,your depressing me.Those arnt dreams,,those are nightmares..lol
 Time to smoke a bowl and NOT Dream. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Light Warrior by FF is really good seed starter and not quite as hot as Happy Frog imho. next time yd toss them seeds into some tap water and just wait till you see 1/4 tap root, then get the wives tweezers and carefully take them out by the bean not the tap root, place in a shallow hole and I promise in 1 - 2 days you will have a seedling, then get a turkey baster and fill it half full, 2 oz and make a small ring around the plant. Then pick up the solo cup to feel the difference in weight, don't water till it gets light again, and then with just 2 oz of water in a ring around the stem, once it gets 2 nodes high up it to 3 oz  then from there you slowly add more water as the root system gets bigger....don't wet the cup and get runoff...babies cant take that they will drown.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Happy Anniversary Rose. I have been divorced for 18 years and at the 10 year mark, my ex sent me an anniversary card with our wedding invitation and a wedding photo inside. It simply read...Thanks for the memories....lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> I had a salad last night Hippie !---shredded lettuce , cherry tomatoes,  chopped smoked chicken and some cheese !---Woulda been healthy if I wouldn't have smothered it in ranch dressing! ---When I was in Korea the Korean soldiers we were stationed with used tobasco sauce as salad dressing !--Never understood that or kimchi !--



Keef, hope you enjoyed that LIGHT Ranch dressing!  Good morning & good night my OFC friends. I made it through my 3 nights!  I'm up a little late; was enjoying some good pain medicine & a nice heat pack on my back. Keef hooked me up with some canna caps when I got home & they're finally giving me some relief, along with MY new pipe! Nightie night.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Umbra,,,I'm not sure how to respond to that. Was that a good thing or no?


----------



## umbra

Hopper, I never figured it out...not sure I want to.


----------



## Rosebud

Good Friday ofc

Did i mention i am sick of being sick?

Umbra, I think that was very classy of her and she was nostalgic. Bud and i are opposite in most ways. We agree politically. We only knew each other 3 months. It should have never worked. 
DD, stay strong. Hope your body gets used to the long shifts. Man, that would be hard.

I have baby grow in the shed i think is ready to harvest. Purple haze, which isnt that but the initials are tooo hard to remember..and LAconfid....woo hoo.

YD, have a friend that did what you want to do I think his was mercedes but he made a good living.  You can do it too.


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. ? - --Had a nap -- Hurting some but I got a good attitude !--- I also got a second GG#4 !-- 2 of 4 up at three and a half days !--Still waiting on the CWO but it is early !--Giggy your seed might be there today but probably tommorrow! -- Those marketed --BPU-x- BB and the Trips -x-T.E. are both fairly fresh so maybe wait awhile ? -- but that PPP and Killing Fields  should be good to go !


----------



## umbra

Rose...I don't know. Why not send it on our wedding anniversary and not the divorce anniversary? She was remarried for 5 years by then. Anybody's guess. Of course, she has a history of mental illness, so I stopped trying to make sense of the things she does.


----------



## Keef

I'm lucky !  My ex passed away a couple years ago from cancer !-- Her and her corporate attorneys were out to rip Keef a new one !--They sent conditions that were unacceptable and held my daughter hostage only allowing us to visit only under supervision for a year !--I kept hoping we could find common ground !--They just kept sending me the same tired papers !--One day --I just had enough !--I tried I really did !--Anyway I called the ex and told her I give up !--I'll sign whatever U want just let me see my girl !-- She expressed me the same papers and I went  to work !--  I removed the staple carefully and removed the offending pages and replaced the staple and expressed it back --A broken man !--She had beaten me !-- She ate that stuff up and the lawyers rushed to file the paperwork before I changed my mind !--The ex and her boys was pissed  off !---They the ones that filed the papers not me !--Shoulda read it first !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, maybe she was just messing with you then.. I don't get that.


----------



## yarddog

Fun Fact: in Alabama smoking a joint is punishable by jail and/or fine.  But its legal to have sex with an animal.   
Yeah, I'd say that's a little backwards.


----------



## Keef

Dog-- legal / illegal --right / wrong --Got nothing to do with each other !---

Just so ya'll know ---Everybody said don't get those seed for those Canadian tetras --You'll just get ripped off !--- I didn't even get to find out how much he wants for them !--It was obvious that if I wanted them I had to take a different route !--- Have no doubt --I'm after them ! --Ain't nothing good comes easy anyway !


----------



## Keef

Another fun fact : --In Texas if I got caught running one of those Magic Butter Machines --besides all the possession and intent to distribute  they always tack on to the charges against a pot farmer --Running that machine would make me eligible for 99 years in jail !-- Never forget we freedom fighters down here !--  Dare to say NO that's  wrong !


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC, boy is it wind and damp, was raining all morning.  Been, fighting with Fed. for the last to days.  He said he came by twice.  I was out there this morning at 8:00.  But, I saw him going down the other side of my road.  Then off he went.  Well, there is going to be a new driver tomorrow, so, I will get the rest of the stuff for my grow.  And, I got a package at the post office.  will get tomorrow.


----------



## ness

:bump::48::aok:


----------



## Keef

Go Nes !--I didn't think the seed would be there before tommorrow! --- Hope it all works out for U !--


----------



## ness

Keef, how the hot tub going?  And, is the weather being good to you?


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Of course, she has a history of mental illness, so I stopped trying to make sense of the things she does.


 My Old Hen does, too. If she didn't, she wouldn't have married me!


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> My Old Hen does, too. If she didn't, she wouldn't have married me!


 That might be why my ex married me, too.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Hopper, I never figured it out...not sure I want to.


Just take it as a positive unless she says otherwise.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Fun Fact: in Alabama smoking a joint is punishable by jail and/or fine. But its legal to have sex with an animal.
> Yeah, I'd say that's a little backwards.


 When I was in HS I wrestled. We went to this school where a kid got caught having sex with a cow. It was in the papers...they called him a moo...lester. I'm not lying about this. We get off the bus for a match and everybody starts Moo ing. Every time we scored a point or won a match the crowd would moo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose that is very similar to our situation. I met her at my best friends and his wife's house a week after I got out of Prison the last time,,,took her home,,,ask her to marry me the next day... We were married a month later and been married for 30 years in May. She is my nearest friend.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> When I was in HS I wrestled. We went to this school where a kid got caught having sex with a cow. It was in the papers...they called him a moo...lester. I'm not lying about this. We get off the bus for a match and everybody starts Moo ing. Every time we scored a point or won a match the crowd would moo.



Poor cow didn't even get a kiss?????? :rofl:


----------



## yarddog

Moo!!


----------



## yarddog

It sucks we don't know what each other looks like.   I found a picture that closely mimics me, so I figured I'd post it up.    View attachment 233473


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Keef I've been watching that new series "The Killing Fields" . Really like the show. I sure hope they find who did it,,that would be cool.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> It sucks we don't know what each other looks like.   I found a picture that closely mimics me, so I figured I'd post it up.    View attachment 233473


That girl deffinatly wouldn't get a kiss unless I had a bunch to drink. :smoke1:


----------



## yarddog

Damn hopper, that's a pseudo picture of me, not some chick.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry,,,must a been the hair do that thru me.  just don't drop the soap :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

It needs fishnets and a grter belt.

Umbra, there was a kid a few towns over that got caught porking a cow by his father, no less. The old man went in the house, retrieved a rifle, and shot the cow. Guess he figured she'd tempted the boy. He took the kid to a shrink. Shrink told him that 70% of all farm boys had sex with the livestock. Yuck. I guess a sheep needs help to get through the fence now and then.


----------



## WeedHopper

Stinking farm boys taking advantage of those poor animals,,,where's PITA when ya needem. Lol
By the way,,,they call that Stump Broke.


----------



## Keef

Sick bastids !--Ya'll so baaaaad !


----------



## mrcane

Them some choppers Y.D.......Well I the Crazy one in this house... this is My third Wife...We Been hooked up for 20Yrs. ....Alabama Ha!!!
     What we Smokin :48:


----------



## mrcane

Dam.... I grew up sloping Around 2000 head of HOGs!!!


----------



## Rosebud

:ignore::ignore::holysheep::doh::huh::boltretty sure that didn't happen on our farm


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- Feel better yet ? --


----------



## WeedHopper

Did you have a Brother? Did he wear rain boots? If so,,,whoops.:guitar::farm::guitar:


----------



## Rosebud

this is the slowest recovery ever. still can't grip with my left hand and arm is dumb. how can a bladder infection make your arm go crazy?  
But, thank you Keef, i am getting better. I am impatient.

How are you doing?

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes. When bud said in 6 years it will be 50 I bout fell over. THOSE people are old that do that. I am not old yet

Is DD off tonight?  WH, thank you.


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Did you have a Brother? Did he wear rain boots? If so,,,whoops.:guitar::farm::guitar:



    Course we wore boots...And now I play the Banjo


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> It sucks we don't know what each other looks like.



Head to any post office, my picture is on the wall


----------



## Keef

I got no idea why the arm thing ?-- I feel for U !-- That sounds like the problem I have with my left arm !-- That and the pain in the curve of my shoulder !-- D.D. is off tonight and sleeping in !  Nope just heard her get up !-- She got her " Day Room" with the windows blacked out for sleeping during the day !


----------



## Kraven

My Willy Jack beans came.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane the woman took my new pipe !--Now she complaining because it's  a right handed pipe !---She want to know if they even make left hand pipes!-- I said I'm right handed let me have it --She said No !--This ain't over !


----------



## mrcane

Well.. Goin out  to get warmed up for 4;20.... Will be Puffing Effing Incredible...
  Congrats on the beans Kraven...Never enough Gear,Eh??


----------



## Keef

My night to cook supper !--Pizza Hut !--I'm done !--Glad I don't have to cook every night !--


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Well.. Goin out  to get warmed up for 4;20.... Will be Puffing Effing Incredible...
> Congrats on the beans Kraven...Never enough Gear,Eh??



right at 4:20 smoking some king louis, strawberry cookies, critical mass, and chem 91 that's been curing for 1 1/2 years. Yo Green Santa on his way


----------



## Keef

That fat  green man been working lately Umbra !  Hey that Killing Fields --Wasn't that the Jack Herer -x-The  One ? --


----------



## mrcane

Nice...Ya gotta Love it...Eh...   :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been trying to manage my ADHD , so I started to make a list when I remembered that I forgot to pay some bills, so I got online then remembered I needed to message someone, so I got on Facebook........  oh look, a panda!


----------



## Keef

Hell yeah !-- I only wish I could score some of that free state THC e-cig juice so I can see what I need to beat !-- Then I'd want to buy a couple grams of wax or shatter and get to work getting it all figured out !-- They weed not so much interest in but the extracts - - I need some experience  working with them !--


----------



## giggy

good evening everybody, just got done checking my plants and the indica's are getting their fat leaves and the sativa's are stretching as always and throwing them long skinny leaves. i got a nice healthy looking bbb x bpu seedling and a gdp x br went in the soil. the little g13 that was acting funny seems to be making a small jump forward so maybe it will make it too. keef the jolly green fat man came by today.


----------



## Keef

D.D.-- I don't know about U !  I want my pipe back too U evil woman !  Hey when we got together she had some obsessive / compulsive problems !--She came around the corner one day picking up stuff off the carpet only to see me in front of her intentionally  dropping it ---I think it was popcorn --Anyway she came around the corner and I said I can cure that !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, just when does "old enough to know better" kick in?


----------



## Rosebud

You guys are funny.


----------



## giggy

hey rose hope your feeling better and happy a-day to you and mr. rb


----------



## Keef

Giggy I wish I had more to send --Hope it's  enough to get what U need !--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy I wish I had more to send --Hope it's  enough to get what U need !--


brother between you and krav i'm in good shape. now i got to get to work and make some beans so green santa has something to drop. i got some back crossing to do and some breeding to try. after i get the ball rolling and start picking my mom's then i'm break out my pink lady beans and see if i can find it again. i have popped some of them in the past but i didn't get the pink with them, then if i do find it again it may not be worth keeping. we will see. thank you very much keef.


----------



## giggy

keef is bb x bpu the same as bbb x bpu?


----------



## Keef

Yes Giggy Musta just added another B. ---BPU times Blueberry Blast --Got BPU written down somewhere !--It's Umbra's  work -- Trips the daddy of both that BPU  and T.E. crosses !-- When U get a chance empty the BPU -x- T.E. seed !--Pretty seed ! 
When U get a potent pine working maybe I can get a cut or some seed !  Was there some PPP seed in there ? That's  a indica post to be pine !


----------



## giggy

yes there is keef. that pine sound good.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> D.D.--
> I don't know about U !  I want my pipe back too U evil woman !  Hey when we got together she had some obsessive / compulsive problems !--She came around the corner one day picking up stuff off the carpet only to see me in front of her intentionally  dropping it ---I think it was popcorn --Anyway she came around the corner and I said I can cure that !



    What?  It's gone ...Possession is 9/10 of the law....


----------



## Hippie420

Got the shadowbox black light posters in today. Not really impressive during the day, but as soon as it gets dark, they really look kool. Ain't too crazy about the mounts, so I'll do a little re-engineering tomorrow. Really happy with the way they turned out.

Factory remote goes in Tuesday morning, just in time for the next cold snap. Time to hit the pipe again......


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, o'l hippy called and said we needed to have a safety meeting, so I'll be off to see him bright and early tomorrow. Rose, he says "Hello"


----------



## giggy

evening bro. how you doing?


----------



## Kraven

Stoned, full and sleepy...so off to bed I go, g'nite giggy...g'nite OFC


----------



## mrcane

Yo.....:48:


----------



## yarddog

Calling it a night.   Get to tear into an engine tomorrow.  For the FIL.  Would cost him about $1,800 at a dealer.   I love those freebie jobs.   And they always seem to be the hardest.   You know, I try to be sincere, but I bail my father in law out constantly fixing his stuff.   But three years ago we made a deal for him to come out and paint the inside of my home.   I supplied the materials.   He came one day and that was all that got done.   It bugs me that I stop and help him and he won't return the favor.    I don't expect a dime from this job.  But I save you over a grand, in one repair and you can't scratch my back too??   
Sorry for the rant.   Guess I'll have one more bowl before I turn out the lamp. See you outlaws tomorrow.


----------



## giggy

evening cane, good night krav and dog. matter of fact i need to call it a night too. good night cane and the rest of the ofc. peace


----------



## mrcane

Hey Rose what you think on,.... When to flip my Papaya?? Do they get big?


----------



## mrcane

Just Had me some ice cream,Chocolate fudge brownie...Ya..  The Ol tells me its not ice cream season,Ha, it's always ice cream season...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just watched a movie about some archeologists who got trapped in a pyramid with Anubis, scary stuff! Good way to tighten those glutes!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cane, those Papaya are beautiful!


----------



## mrcane

Thanks D.D.  Hope that you have a good night off.... It's Over..See Ya..


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sure do like this new pipe Keef got me.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to WAKE AND BAKE you bunch of sleepy pot heads. wake your lazy a$$es up and get stoned. chat at yall later. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all....off to a safety meeting with the o'l hippy....


----------



## yarddog

Rise and shine ye ole stoners.  
Busy day for me, got me a bowl and a glass of oj.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Where's the weed? Got tea made..
   Kraven That be an early morning Safety Meeting...Must be important 
     :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Let's do this thing !


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> Sure do like this new pipe Keef got me.



     :confused2:   Looks like she got the upper Hand....


----------



## ness

Morning cane and Keef and all OFC wake and bake time.


----------



## ness

Looks like Keef might have to get another new pipe.:48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning Nes  :48:


----------



## Keef

Dat's the least of my problems !--Last night one of the dogs ran across my face while I was sleeping and stepped on my eyeball !--That's  my aiming eye too !-- Looks like I might have lost my new pipe and got a black eye !


----------



## ness

lol, sorry Keef, that is all you needed.  What you smoking today.


----------



## mrcane

Keef I can only imagine...with those four running amuck in the house all night...


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Morning Nes  :48:



morning cane, O:K what are you smoking. I'm smokine my Auto L H.


----------



## mrcane

Nes It's Effing Incredible, My daytime go to lately... Nice ...:48:


----------



## Keef

Nes did your seed get there yet ? --  I smoke whatever I got and just happy to have it !


----------



## ness

not yet


----------



## ness

Keef waiting on the mail man. and I got a package at the post office.  I feel they will come today


----------



## ness

Keef, did you send them in a evlope (spelling)?  Keef were is your pipe?


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes did your seed get there yet ? --  I smoke whatever I got and just happy to have it !



Amen, :48:


----------



## ness

fixing my grow room up.  Got some garlic some time back.  Then I shoudn't use it on my plants. So, I spray under the bathroom sick and around the door since the cast iron stove is going to be running this winter and that is located right in front of my bathroom door, it going to be tricky as far as controling the heat.  I'll be on it Plus, I do not know what kind of bugs the wood will bring in.


----------



## mrcane

Nes Setting up the spare bath for a clone, veg area..till I get another room built in the garage.... 

View attachment 2016-01-16 07.24.05.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nes it's in one of those little priority boxes that fit in a mail box that's  why I use them !-- I don't know about others but that is a long walk going into the post office to pick up a package U know has contraband in it !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Nes it's in one of those little priority boxes that fit in a mail box that's  why I use them !-- I don't know about others but that is a long walk going into the post office to pick up a package U know has contraband in it !



   I Know My A$$ would Pucker....


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes it's in one of those little priority boxes that fit in a mail box that's  why I use them !-- I don't know about others but that is a long walk going into the post office to pick up a package U know has contraband in it !



Keef it was raining hard so the mail man much have put in the post office going to go pick it up today.  See if it is Green Santa.  Thank You


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> I Know My A$$ would Pucker....



cane why would your A** pucker.  Is it danger, because tj went to get my package.  Got my police scanner on.


----------



## Keef

That's  why I use that fake name and return address that most of U know !--That's  got contraband in it don't be bringing it back to me !--I don't know nothing about it !-- Ya'll know I was Po-Po once so listen to this ---If U were to receive contraband in the mail -- The simple explanation is --So people don't like me very much --If can see someone doing something like this to try and get me in trouble !---  I can't send U something and call the law and have U busted the moment U pick it up !-- It don't work that way !-- Once I drop a package off ---I have no connection to it if I paid cash and used a fake return addy !--


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Nes Setting up the spare bath for a clone, veg area..till I get another room built in the garage....



cane veg room look like it coming along great.  No cloning for me.  I got to get better at :farm: before I do that.


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, thank you.

Cane, we drilled holes in the plywood and that is very handy for draining.  I think you will love the cloning stuff you got.  I will go take a peak at your papaya..they don't get huge, no. Mine were a bit wimpy compared to all my other plants out there. Mr rb also cut out an area for the faucet to go in the tub. 

Kraven, give Old Hippie a hug from me in a manly macho kind of way. lol Tell him dinner is on us when he comes to visit.  

Good morning nes, keef,  all of ofc.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> That's  why I use that fake name and return address that most of U know !--That's  got contraband in it don't be bringing it back to me !--I don't know nothing about it !-- Ya'll know I was Po-Po once so listen to this ---If U were to receive contraband in the mail -- The simple explanation is --So people don't like me very much --If can see someone doing something like this to try and get me in trouble !---  I can't send U something and call the law and have U busted the moment U pick it up !-- It don't work that way !-- Once I drop a package off ---I have no connection to it if I paid cash and used a fake return addy !--



Please, Keef do not worry nothing going to happen.  And, I do not know anybody.


----------



## Keef

Nes so far they have always got thru and there has never been a problem !--  What Cane meant by pucker --Here's an example -Once my Cousin see t me a pound and the box wouldn't fit in my mailbox so I had to pick it up --So I was a little worried ! No problem !


----------



## ness

Morning Rosebud, :spit: and :afroweed:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Hey Cane --I started with a deck like that !--Now I just use 2 --2x4s running length wise it's  the same size U got --Just a double shower stall with seats on the end !  That where DD vegges and clones ! - I found 3 storage boxes that would fit and turned them into aero boxes !--  is that a T-5 above it ?


----------



## mrcane

Back in the late 60s  My bro & his buds picked up a package from Nam... They popped 'em at the post office, Before they opened the package, Pound Of Weed....they beat it "Hey" We didn't know what was in the package....


----------



## ness

Keef post office closed Family amerg (spelling).  First Fex Now Post Office :headbang:


----------



## Keef

That's  right Cane !--U would be surprised at how many people will just fess up and tell on themselves !  Cane in Korea we had a system down in the cop shop motor pool !-- Take a car jack and cup the base to fit inside one of those big coffee cans --Fill the coffee can up with weed -- Place the jack base on top the weed and Jack a jeep up !--Take the Jack off -- fill the can with weed again and repeat -- U would be amazed at how much weed will fit in a coffee can !


----------



## mrcane

Keef   Yep that be 4'- 6 bulb T5s  Puts out 30,000 lumes ... 

   Rose  Yes Holes and faucet area, would be handy...Thanks
  what would ya say is the general rule for stretch when in flower?? How much more will it the plant grow?  I am sure that depends on the strain and conditions Also....


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, i posted in your thread.  good morning keef. How's DD?

Nice T5 btw.

nes, i will join you for a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Cane U got a fan in there ?  I don't know if it's  true but here's  my take on why U need moving air !----

Plants breathe and if U can imagine no air movement and the air around the leaves would become stale like U breathing the same air over and over again !--


----------



## Keef

She still sleeping Rose !-- I think they gonna kick her out of orientation and put her on her weekend site she wanted !--- It's  what she has always done since becoming a nurse !--Work the least for the most !--There's  the night diff. --Extra pay for working a night shift--and there's  the weekend diff. extra pay for working a weekend shift !-- It adds up !-So she do 3-12s--Friday -Saturday -Sunday! --and done !---Like me she not as healthy  as she once was so I'm ready for prohibition to end put this jobby-job stuff behind us !--By the way anyone have a rotary evaporator I could borrow ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It has been 3 weeks since I flipped the girls. They look stellar. The first thing I noticed about the biowave is my dehumidifier. I have a 70 pt dehumidifier that I would empty 1 a day. I now empty it 5 x a day.
Keef, you don't have to be ashamed...we know DD jacked you upside your head and stole your pipe. DD next time, don't leave any marks, ok? just kidding


----------



## yarddog

Whew, took me a break.  Mrs Dog came out with a bacon and eggs sandwich with strawberry jam.  Dark strong fresh ground coffee.   Yes sir, I'm in heaven.   
Got the engine bare, fixin to dig around inside and see what this ole ford done broke.


----------



## Keef

No Umbra only time she ever beat me up was when I walked into the bathroom looking for something !--Musta startled her !--Came out the shower like a ninja swinging a wet wash cloth like a weapon !-- Beat me down the hall --No talking !--I was afraid for my life !--I don't do that anymore !--I was mentally scarred !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning Umbra, Got some little 1 gallon La's that need to be harvested soon. Thank you.

What is everyones top 5 strains??? I will start.

1.LA Con
2 Nurse Larry MW pheno
3 I cookies
4 SS haze, tho i have only smoked not grown
5.Papaya?


----------



## Kraven

Whew...after the fog cleared at the safety meeting i got sent home with some epic door prizes. Cali-O, C-99 and Icookies.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> good morning Umbra, Got some little 1 gallon La's that need to be harvested soon. Thank you.
> 
> What is everyones top 5 strains??? I will start.
> 
> 1.LA Con
> 2 Nurse Larry MW pheno
> 3 I cookies
> 4 SS haze, tho i have only smoked not grown
> 5.Papaya?




Will be trying I cookies and nurse Larry in the next 6 months so my list may change

Hippy Slayer
California Orange
Doc's Pride
Blue Meanie # 5
Critical Kush


----------



## umbra

chem 91
chisel
gsc
banana og x sfv og
grease monkey


----------



## Rosebud

Ia chem91 different then chemdog? Why is it your fav? clone only? seeds available? inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> No Umbra only time she ever beat me up was when I walked into the bathroom looking for something !--Musta startled her !--Came out the shower like a ninja swinging a wet wash cloth like a weapon !-- Beat me down the hall --No talking !--I was afraid for my life !--I don't do that anymore !--I was mentally scarred !


 I did a weekend get away with a woman a few years ago. We did a historical B&B in New Hope, PA. In the middle of the night, I had to urinate. I get up and go to the bathroom. As I'm turning off the bath light, she wakes up and starts yelling there's someone in my room. She started throwing things at me. I tried to calm her down, and reminder her that we were away from home and in a B&B together. I turned on the lights and she realized who I was and where we were. But in her hand...was a .25. Glad I turned on the lights.


----------



## Keef

I don't have access to different varieties  like in the free states !--Kraven is the exception  when it comes to us southern growers !--I grow it or I smoke brickweed -- The Widow been good to us !-- The T.E. is fierce and Umbra's  Blueberry Blast has really stepped up lately !-- I buy seed it's  like gambling at the track with nothing to go on but stats !-- D.D.'s bunch coming on strong so a we'll have more choice !--I'm not picky --I got my eyes on the prize !--A potent heavy oil producer that likes the way I grow !-- I've smoked my Widow grown by 3 different farmers from different areas and each was different !-- What's  up with that !


----------



## Keef

Umbra what's  up with U and crazy women ?  I'm surprised U still alive !


----------



## WeedHopper

GSC
Blue Dream
Granddaddy Purple
Purple Mango
Purple Kryptonite
Weed
Weed
Weed
Weed


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Umbra,,,you were almost better off peeing your pants.:rofl:


----------



## Keef

How U go back to sleep after that Hopper ?--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Ia chem91 different then chemdog? Why is it your fav? clone only? seeds available? inquiring minds need to know.



There are 4 strains from the original seeds that were outstanding. They are the ones which are still around. Chem 91, chem d, chem 3, and chem 4. The chem 91 that I have came from NCH. When I first moved to Cali, I bought some of NCH's chem 91 for head stash. It is clone only. It has been curing for 1 1/2 years now. The taste is very complex. I just like it.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> How U go back to sleep after that Hopper ?--


We didn't go right back to sleep. She had to apologize for pulling a gun on me.


----------



## ness

Keef good New I receive my box today in the mail.  Thank You.  Safe and Sound.  I'm still going to use the paper towel process.  If everything goes right, I could have roots in two days.

Smoke pot I don't know the name of: here is what I know of. ice, Auto Lemon Hazes, Arapo. Gold, BlackBerry.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> How U go back to sleep after that Hopper ?--


Wasn't me it was Umbra. Lol
I try to stay away from crazy *** women,,,especially the ones that carry weapons. :bolt:


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper but do U think U would been a letter to go back to sleep !--Good deal Nes !-- Those marked BPU -x-B.B. are seed I raised from Umbra's  stock !--I would plant the indica first !--


----------



## ness

Keef, do you think the rest will be all right in the frig. or should I put them in the Frezzer?  Are they female seed or is it a quess?  Be digging in the dirt soon, love it.


----------



## Keef

They are all regular photo seed Nes !-- Grow them big as U want vegging at 18/6 or 24 /7 your choice --Change to 12/12 and they bloom !-- That indica should finish fairly fast !--  I can't remember what I sent Nes was it just the 2 or was there something else?


----------



## Keef

Those seed should be fine no matter where U store them !--Stick them in a drawer if U want !-- I still have the parents of that BPU-x-B.B. and the mother has a nice blueberry smell that kicks in about a month into bloom!--  Check me on this Umbra !--

BPU-X-B.B =Blackberry Kush -x- Purple Citral--x--Uzbekistani Hash Plant --Then crossed on Blueberry Blast! She got a pedigree !--


----------



## Keef

Hippie should get his seed Monday !-- I think Hippie and Giggy got some of them BPU-x-BB -x-T.E. ---I'm excited about it !-- The T.E. and BPU are fine the way they are but I crossed them anyway !-- Don't know what it'll taste like --T.E. a little peppery and Blueberry ?-- They both get very frosty so it WILL BE GOOD! Let me know ! Yes !--I still got momma and daddy !--So I make some more seed if needed !


----------



## Keef

Who had some GG#4 or a cross? -- Tell me how it grow a d any quirks it got ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I know Hopper but do U think U would been a letter to go back to sleep !--Good deal Nes !-- Those marked BPU -x-B.B. are seed I raised from Umbra's  stock !--I would plant the indica first !--


No,,,and hell No,,,her *** would be going out the door. Back in those days i was crazy,,,and carried much bigger pistols then what she had. Besides,,,,,she's would have known that would have been a very bad idea. Lol
I'm sure Umbra delt with it just fine.


----------



## umbra

Keef, the GG#4 cross I have is grease monkey. I just fed her regular stuff. No special anything. No issues. Compared to Jack, it didn't stretch more than 1 x in flower.


----------



## WeedHopper

Does GG stand for Gorilla Grape?


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> They are all regular photo seed Nes !-- Grow them big as U want vegging at 18/6 or 24 /7 your choice --Change to 12/12 and they bloom !-- That indica should finish fairly fast !--  I can't remember what I sent Nes was it just the 2 or was there something else?



You, sent Bubbie to.  I started three BPU-x-B.B. seed in paper towels.  Should have roots in two days.  It had always work for me the paper towel way.


----------



## giggy

let me tell yall the kind of day i'm having. boss 2 (owners son) wants to take the cab i built and set it on the drill so they can see where the valve bank needs to be mounted. boss 1 (the owner) says no we need the inside of the cab painted now. pulls me off of what i'm doing to go paint the inside of the cab. then boss 1 decides he needs the valve bank mounted and wants to set the cab on the drill like 2 wanted this morning, i said no it's wet and then i'll have to do it all over again. now he wants the cover i was making that he pulled me off of. it needs to be 5:00 before i go off on someone and don't have a job come monday. after working for him for 15 years you would think i would come to expect it. it needs to be 4:20 somewhere.


----------



## Hippie420

Can't go wrong listening to the guy that's name is on the bottom of your check, Giggy. Been through the same crap myself. Very happy to be out of the rat race.

Green Santa showed up today with a nice selection of seeds. Now I've got to figure out what to plant first! Thanks, Santa!


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Does GG stand for Gorilla Grape?



No it doesn't. It stands for gorilla glue. Completely unrelated.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> No,,,and hell No,,,her *** would be going out the door. Back in those days i was crazy,,,and carried much bigger pistols then what she had. Besides,,,,,she's would have known that would have been a very bad idea. Lol
> I'm sure Umbra delt with it just fine.



We broke the bed


----------



## mrcane

Giggy, Let it go Bro... I worked for the same A$$hole for 18 yrs.... You wouldn't believe the stuff He would have us try..I let it get to me, we had it out more than once.. I was the one to tip over...It hasn't been pretty....Just lucky I was near retirement, with a good union..   So smile and do it his way and don't let it get to you.... F***'em


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> We broke the bed


    :rofl:  A glut'en for punishment!!!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> No Umbra only time she ever beat me up was when I walked into the bathroom looking for something !--Musta startled her !--Came out the shower like a ninja swinging a wet wash cloth like a weapon !-- Beat me down the hall --No talking !--I was afraid for my life !--I don't do that anymore !--I was mentally scarred !



No one sneaks up on me in the shower! Remember Norman Bates? We used to stay up late at night with my mom watching horror movies; it's crazy how many people, women especially, get killed in the shower! Maybe I didn't have a gun, but a wet washcloth can hurt pretty good. Right Keef?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef just got up from a long nap. I've been listening to some blues, got the laundry done, kitchen cleaned, bills paid, & ran Rosie. No time for naps! But, then again, I didn't get my eye trampled by a dog last night!


----------



## Keef

Nes I just told U this morning that those were young and it might be best to save them for another time !--The shells are gonna be tough and they may be too young yet to germinate !--Let me know if it works for U !   Those Aurora Indica and Bubblicious were ready !--


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> No it doesn't. It stands for gorilla glue. Completely unrelated.



Okay thanks Umbra.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> We broke the bed


Before or after she pulled the pistol. :rofl:


----------



## ness

nes said:


> You, sent Bubbie to.  I started three BPU-x-B.B. seed in paper towels.  Should have roots in two days.  It had always work for me the paper towel way.



Hello Keef, this is all new to me, could you, tell me what photo seeds mean.  Testing out my light system.  Getting ready, I'm so excited.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Bubb is Bubblicious! ---Nes that just means U have to turn the lights to 12/12 for them to go to bloom !-- There will be males and females !--


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes I just told U this morning that those were young and it might be best to save them for another time !--The shells are gonna be tough and they may be too young yet to germinate !--Let me know if it works for U !   Those Aurora Indica and Bubblicious were ready !--



I am soaking in paper towels the Aurora Indica, that is what you told me in a message. Thank You, Green Santa.


----------



## ness

I think I will replace one of Aurora with a Bublicious.  Yes, Keef, I think I will be ready for this grow.


----------



## ness

nes said:


> Hello Keef, this is all new to me, could you, tell me what photo seeds mean.  Testing out my light system.  Getting ready, I'm so excited.:tokie:



Keef, I made a mistake when I post about the BPU, No, i did not start the BPU's  I will wait.  How, long do you, think for the BPU to be ready?


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Before or after she pulled the pistol. :rofl:



after...lol! It was an 18th century antique and we reduced it to firewood. They had to give us another room. My sisters refer to me as the psycho magnet


----------



## Keef

My ex would have liked Umbra !--Hey what's  for supper -- I think I'll cook again tonight !--I'm thinking cheeseburger and fries !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I feel you Umbra;  I, too, attract crazies!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, do you have fibromyalgia?  Hippie, what's for dinner?


----------



## Rosebud

yes DD, but i never tell anyone. I don't want to give it any power..stupid fms. I got it after an accident 20 years ago.  

Dinner is baked chicken over thick cut onions, potatoes, celery, carrots with a big ole fat organic chicken sitting on top of those vegis.. It smells wonderful I am hungry.


----------



## mrcane

Rose That sounds wonderful, One of my favs....Pot Roast here tonight just put the veggies in.....


----------



## umbra

OK now I'm hungry. Tuna steaks with a mango salsa, potato pancakes, and beets.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody it was 4:20 somewhere when i got home. feel much better now. how is everybody tonight? what the heck let's take another toke. puff puff pass i be jam'n too.

Quicksilver Messenger Service - Fresh Air
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHlxBZMiqw[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I want to come eat with ya'll !--  Cane U gonna take some cuts off that Papaya?  --U got feminized right ?-- 

Nes--In the plant world a clone is a rooted cutting !-- When your plants are big enough U sex them by turning the lights down to 12 hours on 12 hours off !--When they have shown thier sex U can chop down the males and take cuttings off the females and root them while the first batch are finishing in bloom ! Then take cuttings and do it again !--Last August  was the 2nd birthday of my White Widow !--


----------



## Rosebud

Tuna and mango salsa yum! Pot roast yum!  Haven't  heard that song in minute! fun..you heard the man, have another hit.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Hey this morning there was some talk of Chem Dawg --Well  if we good boys and girls and the stars line up right maybe --Just maybe !--Might be some Dawg seed !-- U just never know up in the O.F.C. !


----------



## giggy

hello keef and rose, i had a couple bbq sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## Kraven

evening all, gonna take the HS down tomorrow.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey this morning there was some talk of Chem Dawg --Well  if we good boys and girls and the stars line up right maybe --Just maybe !--Might be some Dawg seed !-- U just never know up in the O.F.C. !



i hear tell of legends about the dawgs


----------



## giggy

what up bro?


----------



## Keef

We about to have one of those barn raising things at Kraven's house !--Get his new grow room up and running !-- Then maybe he'll breed up a few of them Hippy Slayer seed !  I been liking the way the O.F.C.  is developing --Kraven got his heirloom varieties  --Rose got this weed curandera thing working for her --Umbra got his finger on the pulse of the free world !---Hippie ? -- The Bubble Hash Master !--Giggy got his pine !-- Cane done seen the light !--Dog will find a niche as well as Nes !-- Keef got his eyes on the THC e-cig liquid market and chasing tetras !  Well rounded group we got here !


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds good giggy. Glad your day is over and you can relax now.

Our dinner was good. first meal i cooked in over a week. Maybe that is why it tasted so good.

I think mr and mrs hippie should get in that van and come pick us all up...3000 miles or so?

Keef what is a weed curandera ?

I have a clone only chemdog i could share in the spring.


----------



## Keef

Curandera Rose ?-- That's a herbal healer !--Shaman !-Witch Doctor ! Take your pick !--A compliment on your skills girlfriend !-- U know I once ask Umbra about the most powerful indica dominate hybrid he knew of and your L.A. Confidential and my T.E. were on the list of 4 --he gave me --I would say they shod be comparable!


----------



## mrcane

The Pot roast was great, as far as pot roast rate with me.... think I would of eat at umbras Had I the choice....
   Keef I will definitely be taking some cuts Off those girls.. .  Just repotted them today In three gal. smart pots.... Then I topped three of them leaving the one that is the shortest to grow out natural...She looks like a different animal than the other three???  O-Ya Keef those were Fem Seeds...

 Giggy glad you got through your day....Lets Puff ....:48:

   Kraven, Better wear protection takin down that girl


----------



## Rosebud

Good to learn a new word Keef, thanks.  A lot of folks are needing stuff this month. Interesting, i will tell you about the latest guy..300 lbs. intervertebral benign tumor lumbar spine. Every doc he went to, said they couldn't do surgery well he found one that would and he now is in a wheel chair at 75 years old. Horrible pain. first night on harly rso and his wife reports he never woke once and  that was unusual and he had no pain, but he was very stoned the next day. His son said he would rather see him like that than in pain.. I haven't met them. only on the phone. wonder what will happen?think his tumor will shrink?


----------



## Kraven

I have the ChemD at hand, it's backed up at the ol' hippy's and he has it backed up 2 more places. And I believe I have at hand the closest thing to c99 that's possible, the cut I got today...the "Grail" cut is a close relative of perhaps a sister. Mr. Soul is trying to get the muddy water cleared up so he can get back to work.


----------



## mrcane

Cool story Rose ...Sure hope that his tumor shrinks ....At least he can manage the pain....


----------



## Keef

Rose my old friend the Gloman has a dog that the vet diagnosed with leukemia! --Gloman started the pup on a human sized dose of RSO --After 6 weeks or so later when he returned to the vet there was no sign of leukemia!--This is all new ground no one has the answers U looking for Rose !-- 

Had my cheeseburger fix !-- Cane --I'll be taking some cuts off the B.B. tommorrow -- Got to have a plan on cloning !-- On the first I'll have some Widow revegges moving to bloom-- 15 February it'll be Widow from the black line --- 1st of march these cuts from Tommorrow  will be ready for bloom - slowly  switching to fewer bigger plants !


----------



## Rosebud

That is very cool Keef about the dog.

CHeck this out http://www.cbd-canada.net/home.html


----------



## mrcane

Another Hit and I'm headed t word the Fart sack...:48:    Enjoy!!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I want mango salsa! We were bad & had Whataburger. It was yummy too! Gotta go back to work tomorrow night. Hope my schedule improves or me & this fibro are gonna fight!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sounds like you're feeling better Rose.


----------



## yarddog

I had zipper peas and country fried steak with onion gravy for supper, and a slice of toasted sourdough bread with apple butter.  Smoking a final bowl and listening to the dishwasher run.  Took me three years, but I finally got one.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef's in bed. I'm up watching American Horror Story. Enjoying a little pain relief & a cup of hot tea.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yummy YD!


----------



## umbra

wow 2 members and 9 guests, we are popular


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> wow 2 members and 9 guests, we are popular


 Popular with more federal agencies than a bowl of alphabet soup.


----------



## umbra

yep


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !


----------



## giggy

morning keef, and the rest of the ofc. sorry i left without checking out but i did get to spend time alone with the wife last night. time to get my buzz on. got to make a couple changes in one of the boxes today, having a problem with the rack keeps slipping down in the back, but i know someone who can fix it.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?-- Got the third of 4 GG#4 up this morning! --Still nothing from Clock Work Orange yet !  Low 40s  this morning! --


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning ofc glad them gg are popping for you keef happy belated anniversary for you rose  hey keef 27 below with wind here where do I live the dang artic circle


----------



## mrcane

What's UP....Good Morning O.F.C.
    Mossycrew You can have it... Worked in the artic an they can't make me go back
  Keef Mojo on the seeds Bro..C.W.O. won't be long now...  Giggy Morning ....Let's Get High....:48:


----------



## Kraven

Good morning OFC, I got up early and dropped the Hippy Slayer this am, if y'all don't mind I would like to share a few pics....what a tough strain to run. The meds will fosure be top shelf. I'll sprinkle a few in and try not to take up much space.


----------



## Rosebud

You are going to be so stoned Kraven. Beautiful. well done son! SO clean, od grows are so dusty.

Thank you Mossy, stay warm up there will ya?

Hi giggy, bozzo, Cane, Keef, DD. Nes, anyone else i hope i didn't miss. oh Hippie, get up dude and smoke some pot. geez.


----------



## mrcane

Oh Kraven ..What beauty....Nice... :


----------



## giggy

morning mossy, cane, krav and rose. krav that is some nice stuff bro.


----------



## Keef

Like me some bud porn !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. My stupid phone has froze up. Gotta go to freaking sprint store. 2nd time in a year this has happened. Kyrocera phone,,,damnt.
You missed me Rose and I'm broken hearted. Just playen. Lol
Nice buds Kraven.


----------



## Rosebud

Wh, i could never forget you. we had a new member with a name you are going to go crazy with...I was thinking about you this morning. 

I am ready to smoke, who is joining me?


----------



## mrcane

:48:   Taste Like Last nights left overs Blueberry Haze.....GO Hawks..... Wanta see another Pats & Hawks game


----------



## Rosebud

go hawks!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Wh, i could never forget you. we had a new member with a name you are going to go crazy with...I was thinking about you this morning.
> 
> I am ready to smoke, who is joining me?


What's that name? Ya gots me curious now.


----------



## Hippie420

I'm up and cleaning out the one hitter so I can join my buzz buddies.

Mossy, you ought to head for the Mitten. At fifteen degrees, you'd probably consider it shirt sleeve weather compared to where you're at.

Kraven, I'd like to chuck those in a bowl of milk and eat 'em just like they're hanging. Yum!


----------



## Keef

Buzz Buddies !--I like it !--Makes me cold just thinking about that cold !-- Water temp at the beach is 58 !--Post to get back into the 70's this week !-- Not getting around so well today !-- So I'll get high and hang out with my peeps !-- I think more coffee is in order --Still working on this pipe !


----------



## ness

:48: Good Morning OFC, Beautiful pic. Kraven.  Rosebud, how, is your arm doing?  Better, I hope.  Watch the Caro. and Green Bay, what a game was so different than any other game I watch. Caro. won.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> You are going to be so stoned Kraven. Beautiful. well done son!



Thank you ma'am, this mule sho has some kick.



mrcane said:


> Oh Kraven ..What beauty....Nice... :



Thanks Cane, I can't wait to see them frosty Papaya nugs you got coming.



giggy said:


> morning mossy, cane, krav and rose. krav that is some nice stuff bro.



Thanks Giggy, she was really a ***** to grow, but on the back end she is well worth the effort.



Keef said:


> Like me some bud porn !--



Thanks Keef, I was thinking of you this am (wanted to be able to share a bud), sure wish I could put up a scratch and sniff, she smells just like and old dirty hippy that keeps a skunk for a pet....she is a stinker fosure.



WeedHopper said:


> Nice buds Kraven.



Thanks WH, I appreciate the kind words.



Hippie420 said:


> Kraven, I'd like to chuck those in a bowl of milk and eat 'em just like they're hanging. Yum!



Thank you sir, thats quite a compliment. She is best in small...I mean SMALL doses


----------



## mrcane

45* windy rainy   The snow is melting off the lower Mountains ...Mid Jan. They call it the Pineapple Express ....warm southerly wind.& Rain ....When all this S*** start??


----------



## Keef

Cane how's that solar system working ?--- I agree about this weather being strange !-- It's  been working my face for last 3 months or so !-- Kraven I'm glad U post pics like that --gives me a goal to shoot for !-- Do U started with fresh soil each run or what ?-- I guess someone else would have given up on this aero under LEDs  and just get under some MH in Fox Farm but I'm hard headed and in my book the race doesn't start to the end of prohibition! --I got time to get this zeroed in !-- LEDs  use the least power of all lights !--Aero ?--  it's  just another way to water pharm !--  Get the nutes right and keep the pH stable and let the plant work !


----------



## mrcane

Keef Solar is nice, Sunshine is nice ..And it is winter... still puts out and we send some power back on good days... still to early to get a good feel of what it will do..Plus we have added quite a bit of usage


----------



## mrcane

I gotta run out to the store and it is Blowin & Raining...Better get High first :48:


----------



## Keef

Shame oil rules Texas !--Got enough wind and solar around here to take care of myself if they'd let me !-- That is not the world I live in !-- One day the law gonna change and they gonna have to deal with what they created !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Up late. Working in the garden. Watching hawks game. Using MagicButter machine for first time. Going to make white chocolate chip and macadamia nuts cookies.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello everybody. I aspire to grow weed as lovely as yours, Kraven! Nice! I think i can smell it from here! I have to work tonight, but pretending I don't!  Sun only seems to come out when I have to work! I have a beautiful box of newbies. Hoping to keep them healthy & have a good crop.


----------



## umbra

green mojo


----------



## Rosebud

Mojo for the babies DD.

Umbra, are you making butter? I hope you like it as much as I do. Saves me about 12 hours work from the old way. Those sound like good  cookies.

 the hawks. w t heck?
Nes, i am going for a recheck tomorrow. Left arm is better but not normal yet.. will be glad to find out their plan as I am not kicking this yet.


----------



## Kraven

Hang in there Rose. ~hugs~


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Krav. hugs back.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U have a BP machine right ?--Do me a favor and check your blood pressure in both arms !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa . :48:


----------



## mrcane

SeaHawks Are Marchin back...Still plenty of time........:48:

   Umbra those cookies ready?? :


----------



## WeedHopper

Go Panthers,,,, lol,,just playing. I would love to see them come back cause I love a good game.


----------



## mrcane

Ha..HA.. I just wanta see the Pats & Seahawks go at it ....


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Hey Rose U have a BP machine right ?--Do me a favor and check your blood pressure in both arms !--



R 146/61    L 130/68 I couldn't get the darn thing around my r arm very well so i may been stressed?

OH Shoot,seattle, next year!!!!


----------



## Keef

Cool Rose !--Close enough !-- A big diff could indicated  a stroke !--U good !


----------



## Keef

Kraven I was looking at those pics of your Hippy Slayer again and when U ready for an independent analysis -- I can help U with that ! --I'm so busy but for the O.F.C.  --I'll make the sacrifice ! --I mean U can't really smell a pic or get a feel for the stickiness of a real bud !--


----------



## mrcane

Ah!!! Need any help keef, I here.....Makin some shredded beef burritos tonight....


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, been busy today and made a lot of changes to the shed and boxes. plants are starting to come along. i noticed some gnats so i'm gonna put in a fly strip. time to burn a bowl.


----------



## Kraven

I'll burn with ya giggy :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Man I sure like this GDP. Course its one of my faves anyway.. Smells awesome to. Lol


----------



## yarddog

I was bummed when I didn't sprout any gdp a few weeks ago.


----------



## mrcane

Might have missed Out!!  Blueberry Haze  :48:


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> I was bummed when I didn't sprout any gdp a few weeks ago.



i had one gdp x br pop this round but haven't seen a plant yet. i did get one bb x bpu this time and it's growing. 

i'm going to go burn one with the ol lady and call it a night. we have two weeks to get this drill out and i figure i'm fixin to get even more hours. good night folks.


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a long night !-- Later my Peeps !


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like all the crew is packing it in. Guess I'm smokin' alone.
Was hoping someone would talk me out of heading down to Detroit and buying a couple of sugar gliders. Cute little buggers.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. .....What am I doin up this early.... O-well bake out a little then a nap...East Coasters should be rising.... :joint4:


----------



## giggy

morning cane, not a east coaster but still got to move. morning to the rest of the ofc as well.


----------



## yarddog

Up and at em.  Back in the cess pool of Atlanta.  Transplanted a blueberry auto yesterday before leaving home.   Got to get this grow on track.


----------



## mrcane

Giggy , Y.D. Keef  Morning...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps.. Monday morning..


----------



## umbra

:smoke1:Good Morning OFC. Rain. Decided I would do some hash for wake n bake. I'm not going anywhere and it was 1 of those days. For my day of service, I will spread seeds in the park and smoke more weed:joint:


----------



## ness

Morning cane, giggy, Keef and all OFC, hoping you have a Hi day.  Got a light problem.  Got me a LED grow light NASA Red and Blue.  Wavelenghth Red:630, Blue:460.  Well, when ordering on line they said it had switch to turn lights.  Well, it does not both Blue and Red lights come on together.  Anyone is this a problem.  I have (2) Sun Blaze 21, Sun System T5 High output Fluorescent Fixture, 24 WATTS, 2000 Lumens each.  Should, I try the NASA light or should I go with the T5 2000 Lumens.  :48:


----------



## ness

:spit:and:bong2: got my bowl ready and coffee in hand.  Cool and Sunny.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Not getting around so well !


----------



## ness

Good morning Rosebud and umbra.  Do you have a busy day?  Not me, got everything done yesterday, so, I'm taking the day off.


----------



## ness

Keef, do you have your Hot Tub fix up yet?  I know you are going to love it and your body to.


----------



## Keef

No Nes --- I should have just hired someone to wire the tub but I'm cheap --$1600 would go a long way in towards grow room equipment! -- Not that I need anything but time !  Hang that T-5 if U not comfortable  with the LED !  I've got 3 of 4 Gorilla Glue #4 up and nothing from the 3 CWO !--D.D.'s -- Papaya --Bubblicious --Aurora Indica and P.P.P. are thriving --Got the last of my T.E. in Happy Frog trying to save the line !--The root aphids showed a preference for the T.E. --Bastids !-- My Widow --She keep giving and I keep taking !--BPU -x-B.B. starting to shine !-- I kind like it too !


----------



## Hippie420

Glad you brought that up. What's a BPUXBB?

Morning gang. Beautiful sunshine outside. It'll fool ya. Eleven degrees, and I've got at least an hour of bus work to do. Wish I could bring it inside. Old Hen's happy I can't.


----------



## Keef

Hippie What up ?-- BPU -x-B.B. -- That be Umbra's  work !-- BlackBerry Kush -x- Purple Citral-x- Uzbekistani  Hash Plant -x- Blueberry Blast! -- I got my breeding pair out of seed Umbra sent !-- The male is Trips my boy that came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead 2 !-- Should anyone get one of his daughters that makes 3 leaves let me know when it shows itself and I 'll get a piece of Trips in bloom and we'll back breed them and try to isolate a 3 leaf variety! -- In my mind that would give the plant one third more bud sites !


----------



## Keef

Hippie same with that Trips -x-T.E. --more children of Trips!--- They may be old enough to germ !--Hey if they not --I make some more !--


----------



## umbra

the scientific protocol is to name the female first and then the male, so it would be bbb x bpu.


----------



## Rosebud

could someone please come over and transplant all these clones before they die?
Off to the nurse today. this really needs to go all the way away.


----------



## Keef

I just called it what U said --Is that the order U bred them --Who was the mommas and who was the daddies !-- Apparently it's not going away !--So maybe U should just give it a name !-- Those seed from the Trips -T.E. cross made beautiful seed !--Is got high hopes !--Is guess U already figured out that I plan to Glue it all together !--


----------



## Kraven

Almost noon ya'll, been trimming, took 2 more down today, got a bunch hanging now. Fingers and wrists are tired, time for coffee and a J...here are few pic if y'all dont mind.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra, just got to thinking, did you send green santa my way yet ?


----------



## umbra

yep


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Will U adopt me ? --Love the pics !-- U need to get one of those trimmers like Rose got !


----------



## Kraven

It's coming soon Keef, I have a few purchases I need to make first but its on the list. Thanks for the kind words.

Umbra - I'll keep a look out, I'm excited. Thank you


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, so I might want to stick all the seeds in the freezer for a few months? How about the GG#4?


----------



## Keef

Hippie I dried them a couple weeks on top the fridge them put them in the fridge for a moth or so !--Scuff them real good and they'll probably germ for U !-- The GG#4 came from Elev8 seed and mine just came up !   Those others came from Umbra -- They should be good to go !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I feel for U about that arm !--Mine is better or worse but always there !-Never sure if U can trust it or not !---Can be quite frustrating !


----------



## yarddog

Well, my wife's mother died last night.   It's a very confusing time for my wife, her mom was just a biological mother.  She was an addict, between doing dope, finding dope and jail, no time to be a mother.  
 For all the things she did that broke my wife's heart her whole life, she still loves her mom. Such a complicated mess, and i have no idea how to help.


----------



## umbra

Dog, just be there for her.


----------



## Keef

What Umbra said Dog !--Keep her high a few days might help !


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Well, my wife's mother died last night.   It's a very confusing time for my wife, her mom was just a biological mother.  She was an addict, between doing dope, finding dope and jail, no time to be a mother.
> For all the things she did that broke my wife's heart her whole life, she still loves her mom. Such a complicated mess, and i have no idea how to help.



Like everyone says Bro,,just console her. As for the relationship between her and her Mom,,,not much anybody can do to fix that,,,that's for sure. You can not pick your family and just because you are family doesn't mean its always gonna be a good situation. I always tell ppl,,,my family is those who Want to be family,,,even if they are not my blood,,,, doesn't mean their not my family ,,,and vice versa.


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. Sorry For your wife's loss... This all sounds so familiar  ....Hugs Brother....Hugs Help.....And More Hugs...


----------



## Kraven

Sorry for her loss, and your right, what a confusing time for all, just be her rock man and listen...she doesn't need answers just to get it out bro.


----------



## umbra

Things change quickly here. Overnight there was legislation to ban growing where I live, at the county level. It has not been signed into law yet, but I think this is an attempt to attack the 2016 legalization efforts.


----------



## Keef

Time for federal to just change it from schedule 1 !-- I'm sure if they change the law Umbra will just run out and turn the garage back into a garage !-- I done seen the light !--Stay stealth !-- Ideally establish a market far away from the source ! -- For me that's  gonna be to be as nondescript  as possible !--People know what U do it can be dangerous !  If I ever have to bust out of here running dirty ---I would much rather be hauling a few cases of THC e-cig liquid !--Rather than a load of bud !


----------



## WeedHopper

I love the Liquid Weed. My Brother in law brought one over yesterday that said 70% THC on the filler box it came in. All I know is it was a very nice strong high with just a couple hits. And i could use that pen for a week or more with one filler. Really considering a new way to partake in my Meds. Its clean and you can smoke right next to someone and they wouldn't have a clue its not nicotine. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper see the light !-- The math to figure out how much THC I want in it !---I make some that light me up it should be strong enough !-- What I want to to do the extraction then make the e-cig liquid equal the mother weed toke for toke !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Well, my wife's mother died last night.   It's a very confusing time for my wife, her mom was just a biological mother.  She was an addict, between doing dope, finding dope and jail, no time to be a mother.
> For all the things she did that broke my wife's heart her whole life, she still loves her mom. Such a complicated mess, and i have no idea how to help.


bro i know what your woman is going through. my father was a piece of work to put it nicely. he was worried he would run out of beer. man walked out of my life when i was 9 and never tried to contact me till i was turning 21. when he passed i came home to help bury him and get his thing in order. when my dad passed (stepdad from 2 years old) i about lost it. i had a hard time with my father because he was my father. just be there for your wife is about all you can do as it will run it's course. tell her i said sorry for your lose.


----------



## giggy

anybody use this stuff? i use general hydroponics maxi bloom and the lucas formula now but being mg/scotts owns them now i'm thinking of going in a different direction.

I  am happy to provide you, except for a nominal shipping/handling fee of $29.76. (This offer is available for shipping address in the USA only.) The preview pack includes the following items:
-1 qt. Foliage Pro
-1 qt. Pro-Tekt
-1 qt. Bloom
-8 oz. K-L-N
-8 oz. Mag-Pro
Put some Dyna in your Gro!
Happy Growing!


----------



## Keef

Hopper they got all the research over at Skunk Pharm !--They also have a recipe for THC lollipops !-- Everything starts with CO2 shatter !-- I got my eye on a Super Critical desk top CO2 Hash Oil extraction machine !-- Where was that machine Umbra I haven't checked the price in awhile !--My plan ? --Grow the weed --do the extraction --make the e-cig liquid --package it and wholesale it far ,far away if possible !-- My go is to grow and process One kilo a month !-- but when prohibition ends maybe I run all the fine weed I can lay hands on into e-cig liquid !-- Who knows maybe I trade retail ready bottled e-cig liquid for raw weed ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah I really am concedering smoking nothing but the juice. Its cheaper and more effective,,, and most of all its much easier on my lungs.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Why behind on posts   , but out of desperation to see something grow I went to Home Depot and bought this little plant and look at the dam stuff growing under it   :dancing::banana: 

View attachment IMG_0641.JPG


View attachment IMG_0642.JPG


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I love the Liquid Weed. My Brother in law brought one over yesterday that said 70% THC on the filler box it came in. All I know is it was a very nice strong high with just a couple hits. And i could use that pen for a week or more with one filler. Really considering a new way to partake in my Meds. Its clean and you can smoke right next to someone and they wouldn't have a clue its not nicotine. Yehaaaaaaaaa


I was at an event that had a few politicians attend back in NJ. I think you could tell that 1 wasn't nicotine. He had glassy eyes and this sh*t eating grin that you could just tell he was high. So even though there is little or no smell, you can still tell. I think it is where the legalization movement is going.


----------



## Keef

Hopper trying to making this stuff about drove me crazy ! ( and anyone else trying to make it )  Even god couldn't get enough THC to disolve into the  Vegetable Glycerin  base  to get U high !--and the oil separates from the base !---Skunk Pharm found the secret less than a year ago !--- So brilliant had to be a Stoner figured it out !--Just look at a gallon of milk --Milk fats do not disolve in milk but it doesn't separate out anymore !-- The people over there say they have used 50/50 base and extract and that it was entirely  too strong ! Can't wait till I can grow enough weed to justify that extraction machine ! --

Giggy all I've ever used is Botonacare products !-- Thier Pro -grow and Pro-Bloom concentrates --Cal/mag because of the RO water --That and adjust the pH is what I do !


----------



## Keef

Go Grandpa ! Couldn't help yourself had to get some seed into dirt !


----------



## WeedHopper

I agree with ya Umbra. I personally think the juice is going to be a very very big thing. I believe it will replace joints just like it is ciggs. Its cleaner ,,very pure,,,and much better for the lungs. Plus it gets me higher faster then anything else,, except dabbing.


----------



## Keef

Lots of Ya'll gots one of my e-cig liquid bottles --They came with seed in them !--That's  my 2 mil. - $100 bottle !---U might think that is outrageous but like Hopper said a fill up might last him a week !-- This is 2 fill ups !---That's  the retail price -- I can wholesale it cheaper ! -- I want to make one for pain control with about equal parts high CBD extract and high THC oil then tone it down so it can be used regularly thru out the day ! I still need a logo for a shrink wrap label anyone got any ideas !


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way reading how you use your e-cigg bottles reminds me of how TCVG used to send me beans using a small square piece of cardboard. You know how cardboard boxes have little channels in them. He would fill those little channels full of beans and stuff cotton in the ends and mail it in a postcard. Worked awesome. Its flat and the seeds are fairly well protected and quite.
I wish I could grow. I miss it horribly.


----------



## Keef

Here's how to make THC e-cig liquid !-- U will need three things !--1--Clean shatter (or BHO) --2 --an e-cig base ( P.G. or V.G.) I work food grade Vegatable Glycerin--(25$ a gallon) and lastly a homogenizer of some sort ( dremel with homemade  whip )- find a heavy small glass vase at the Hobby store !--It will need a rubber stopper with a center hole so the whip can pass thru it and be turned by the dremel at 10,000 rpms !-- Mix one part shatter to 2 parts V.G. in heavy bottle --Heat in water bath stirring occasionally - When hot remove from heat --attach dremel to whip sticking out the rubber stopper --Crank that dremel to high !--A minute or so is enough !--- Let it sit on a shelf overnight to see if it separates if it does U didn't whip it long enough !-- The amount of hash oil can be adjusted but the juice will need to be homogenized again !--Should have at least a 3 month she life without separating !-- It's  hard to make less than a few ounces at a time !---bottle and done ! One ounce of this e-cig juice will make 15-- 2 mil bottles !


----------



## Keef

If a weed like this GG#4 can produce 27% THC --How much hash oil should I be able extract from it ?---20% of start weight or more ?  Say 100 grams of shatter or wax ?-- 300 mg. per gram of e-cig juice -- That's a lot ain't it ?


----------



## Keef

Per pound !


----------



## yarddog

Thanks guys for the thoughts and advice.    I won't be home until tomorrow night. 
 In a way, I'm glad she is gone, because my wife could never get better while her mom was randomly showing up.  I'm very protective of my wife, so anyone that hurts her I have a very hard times liking in the least.  She was weak, and that's why she was an addict.  On one hand, I hate her for what she did to her family.  She loved her family, ex husband and all.  
That woman was a prime example of opiate addiction.   She was shooting dope till the week she died.   In the end, dope was all she had and I'm sure there was never enough.   
So I guess, it seems I'm just as confused.  
Think I'll go sit and smoke a bowl, in memory of Debbie.


----------



## WeedHopper

That's what happen to my X Wife. She was 6 years younger then me,,her sister whom I dated 1st was even younger. Her and her sister have now passed due to over dose of opiates and meth. Very sad for my Son we had together.


----------



## Keef

Dog --I spent most of a decade as an addict !-- It wasn't street dope but opiates is opiates !-- After awhile it's  got very little to do with getting high !-- If U don't have a dose in time --The devil gonna come to call !--I can't describe withdrawals to U because there ain't nothing U can imagine that compares !--U not trying to get high --U trying to keep from getting sick !-- It controls U !-- Cold Turkey withdrawals almost killed me !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. no work tonight !-- Back on her weekend schedule !--So I gave her a healthy dose of caps --Got Eric Claptons  2010 Crossroads Guitar Festival on the tube -- Pipes full !--I'm thinking I may be eating well tonight !


----------



## Hippie420

Oh, Happy, happy, Joy, joy! Went to the watering hole in a total funk. Went out today in 15 degree weather to revamp the mountings for the black light posters. Had to pull the battery on the starboard side to get the cleat mounted. Noticed a flash when I took off and put back on the terminals. Posters look great. Went to test out the entire system and the damn rgb ceiling lights don't work! Pulled the overhead apart and checked the fuse. Fuse was fine. Came back in the house a defeated man and started searching for more controllers 'cause I figure a surge took out the two onboard.

Headed for the bar with wife in tow to lick my wounds. Had four and headed home. On the downhill stretch, I pulled out the remote and hit the button. SCHAZAM! They work!

I figure it's FM. Fu**king Magic! Why ask why? The world is lovely. I honestly figure it's because the Old Hen was with me. She's brought me good luck for over 45 years.

Got a glow going and about to kick it into high (really) gear!


----------



## giggy

evening folks, just saw where glenn frey passed today. sad we have lost three in three weeks. lemmie, bowie and now frey. it seems like someone else passed as well but i can't remember who.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Chicken Etoufee or smothered pork chops?


----------



## Kraven

Just sittin here as happy as can be off finger hash from the slayer and the SSTD mixed....my world is like balloons....really pretty balloons.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I've never been there, but I can full imagine the effects of addiction.   Based on how I've seen it ruin lives.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> I love the Liquid Weed. My Brother in law brought one over yesterday that said 70% THC on the filler box it came in. All I know is it was a very nice strong high with just a couple hits. And i could use that pen for a week or more with one filler. Really considering a new way to partake in my Meds. Its clean and you can smoke right next to someone and they wouldn't have a clue its not nicotine. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Keef's been b preaching this "liquid weed" to me for a couple of years!  Once you experience it in person, it becomes crystal clear.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes Mam,,,I loves it. Nothing like a pure clean high. No more material smoking up the lungs and going up in smoke. No waste. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

giggy said:


> evening folks, just saw where glenn frey passed today. sad we have lost three in three weeks. lemmie, bowie and now frey. it seems like someone else passed as well but i can't remember who.



Tell me it's not true!


----------



## Keef

I vote chicken etoufee !-- That attempt was with winterized RSO !  Smugglers Blues !!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I am so very sad to hear about Glen Fry; my first concert was with Glenn Fry & Joe Walsh along with Bad Company. David Bowie & Glenn Fry-- such great talent. And, of course, Lemmy too!


----------



## yarddog

Man, we have lost some talented people.


----------



## mrcane

How's it O.F.C....."Etoufee" Man, to bad bout Glen Frey...How old was he anyhow??

   Been busy in the yard mid Jan...and were digging in the dirt...Scary..


----------



## WeedHopper

The older I Get the more I see ppl pass that was part of my growing up. Its bad enough getting older and older,,but then you have to watch the ppl you care for pass. Reminds me of the Green Mile,,,how sad the guy was because he was out living everyone that he loved. Awesome movie though.


----------



## Keef

Watching Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood doing Mr. Fantasy! --Good music , good weed , good food --Life could be so much worse !--


----------



## Keef

I got my mind made up !--Rose said something about an expensive stem cell treatment to rebuild the damage to her knees ?--I'm holding out for the full body treatment !-- I got another hundred years before I'll be ready for a dirt nap !--I ain't afraid of dying --I just ain't in a hurry to do it !


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 233577


----------



## Hippie420

You're a cruel man, Dog.


----------



## giggy

i vote etoufee. what time is dinner? done had chicken pot pie but i bet i could add some etoufee as well. the ladies in ville platte louisiana showed my mom how to make crawfish etoufee it comes out dark almost black, thick and rich.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Tell me it's not true!


sorry


DirtyDiana said:


> I am so very sad to hear about Glen Fry; my first concert was with Glenn Fry & Joe Walsh along with Bad Company. David Bowie & Glenn Fry-- such great talent. And, of course, Lemmy too!


the first rock concert i ever went to was jimmy buffet and the eagles.that was also the first music show i went to without adults. doobie brothers and pablo cruise was next.


----------



## Keef

Etoufee it is !--D.D. makes it with a lighter Rue !--More of a light brown over a bed of rice !-- Hippie how goes the diet ?


----------



## yarddog

Sorry hippie.   My cousin cooked for me tonight.   Two and half inch new York strip.  I have never tasted a cut of beef so good in my life.


----------



## Kraven

Nice Dawg, now thats the way to eat....thats the whole reason we got sharp teeth...red meat, man cannot live by weed alone.


----------



## Kraven

*** is G13....finally..... I'm as stoned as I wanna be


----------



## mrcane

giggy said:


> i vote etoufee. what time is dinner? done had chicken pot pie but i bet i could add some etoufee as well. the ladies in ville platte louisiana showed my mom how to make crawfish etoufee it comes out dark almost black, thick and rich.



  O..How I miss the ol style Cajun cookin ....Started my career in Morgan City La. 40 something years ago...  Made it a point to hit every festival I could in all southern LA.. Cooooo we had fun....And those Ol Tug Boat Cooks would sure put out the Grinds:  
      Dog...........YUM.......
         About all I miss about the south....Lets puff like no ones watchin....:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

OMG! Hard to beat that etoufee! Rich brown, buttery roux.....  yum! French bread lightly toasted to scoop up all that buttery richness!  Ok, so it was good! Especially with some primo weed.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> *** is G13....finally..... I'm as stoned as I wanna be



Me too Kraven!


----------



## mrcane

O--YA!!!:smoke1:


----------



## ness

yarddog, real sorry for the passing of your wife mother.  Time will heal.


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Sorry hippie. My cousin cooked for me tonight. Two and half inch new York strip. I have never tasted a cut of beef so good in my life.


 Beats the hell out of my four light beers and a bowl of rice chex.

Bell bottoms are kool....


----------



## Hippie420

Got to try and hammer my eyelids shut. Remote starter gets installed at eight bells tomorrow morning. Who the hell gets up that early?

Went on the look out for some green giant. Found a jar from 6/13. Hope it tastes good, 'cause I found a total of six quarts from the same time frame.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pain came calling early this morning. Been up about an hour having a little medicine. Somewhat better now, or at least it seems that way. Glad I didn't have to work last night.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The lunatic is in my head......


----------



## Kraven

Morning DD, sad to hear you got troubles this am. I got up early and tended garden...well half at least then picked me a small HS bud and I'm getting stuck as we speak.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> The lunatic is in my head......


i thought he was beside you.

morning ofc, time to get the day started yall know how it works. hope everybody has a great day. wind is blowing and 19º.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning Kraven. I'm definitely in a better state of mind. Think I might do a classic Keef & take a nap!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, Giggy, he usually is!


----------



## DirtyDiana

19 degrees! Jesus! It's a frigid 56 here & that's about all I can take. Hate cold!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Where's  my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

Found it !-- Might hit 70 here today !--So what the game plan ?--  How about more coffee another pipe and then we talk about it !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning All ....Slept good.... Keef 70* sounds great, 30* here Mix rain & snow...Let's get high  ...:48:


----------



## yarddog

Whew.  Almost done with this class.   I'll be pointing my nose in the wind and headed south soon!!      28 degrees now.    Burr!


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -Cane ? -- Got a nice gentle buzz working --Sun's out gonna have a high in the 70's for the next week !-- Maybe I 'll be able to move better and get some stuff done !-- Still at 3 of 4 GG#4 and not a sign from the 3 CWO !-- T.E. be coming back in Happy Frog !--


----------



## ness

Good Morning yarddog, cane, Keef, giggy, DD, Kraven, Hippie, and Rosebud when you get up and about. I start my seeds (paper towel) got root yesterday, Now, I am going to put them in there solo cup and wish for the best.  Keef, the Aurora all three rooted.  Don't no about the Bubblicious yet.  Well, it is time to Wake and Bake.


----------



## Keef

Hey did Rose ever check back in after her Doctors visit yesterday ? -- That liquid weed talk yesterday ? --I hope THG got what she needed know !--Rose been using RSO to treat her patients and I think she need another way to dose her patients --With the juice U know the effects right away and can take another hit or not !--She extracts  something like her high CBD Nordle or Harlequin and  mix it with some LA Con oil ? --Now we making medicine !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Another day waiting for a contract to open up.
Hey Keef mix me up some juice. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes !--That Bubblicious got it's name from the bubble gum smell - --Mine germed O.K. !--I think I got 5 out of 6 !-- The Aurora  Indica is doing well too !-- Had some empty spots in the nursery so I took some of Blueberry cuts !


----------



## Keef

I can't wait to kick it off Hopper !--I still need a few things but yes Cuz one day I make U some Outlaw juice !--Part of the process is to find out just how strong juice can be made ! Might have to get Hopper to do some quality control for me !-- I guess everyone thought my weed wasn't any good cause I'm always looking for something stronger !-- It's all about the juice ! --The more potent it is the less I have to use !--That's  the reason I chase tetras !-- I wanted an original UBC Chemo cut for oil !-- Exhale that second toke and it be like stepping in front of a speeding freight train !--


----------



## ness

Time for a zip of joe and a hit. Thanks Green Santa, you made me a happy camper.  Waiting for Rosebud, I hope everything work out for her yesterday.


----------



## ness

I hope to live a long and happy life.  But, when, I go I'm going to be crem. and spread around, and who ever get a small era, I'll be free, don't want to rot in the dirt, and I don't want to be buried in the dirt.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes show us what U can do with this grow and I'll go find U a monster !


----------



## ness

Keef, I would be interested in your juice.:48:


----------



## ness

Got to get battery for my cam.  I hope that is all that is wrong with it.  Then, I'm going to ask my daughter to walk me through the steps on how to post pictures.  I do not know how these things work.  And, I do believe that computer have there own mind.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> I hope to live a long and happy life.  But, when, I go I'm going to be crem. and spread around, and who ever get a small era, I'll be free, don't want to rot in the dirt, and I don't want to be buried in the dirt.


you know nes, when i die i didn't care what they do with this ol body, because i won't be there no mo. in the mean time i'm going to use it up as much as i can. we only have one round so we may as well enjoy it.


----------



## Keef

Hey I want to warn people about some liquid weed scams --They make a weed flavoring and people who can't  make real juice  will add weed flavoring to a high nicotine juice and if U not a smoker  that nicotine gonna make U high !  ---Another thing NEVER refrigerate THC juice !--It will separate  and have to be homogenized  again before it can be used !  Store it in a dark warm area !


----------



## ness

Keef, how long do bullets last.  I'm stocking up.  I'll go out fighting


----------



## mrcane

All this talk about juice, I'm gona have to try some....

    Giggy don't beat that bod up to much...It hurts when you get older

                                  :48:


----------



## ness

Got 11 guns between a 25 to a machine gun.  And, the bad thing about it is I have only shoot the 25 not the rest. I got to shoot thee guns.  Kind of larry about weapons. :tokie:


----------



## mrcane

Hippie, Bus....Remote starter ?? What;s up?


----------



## mrcane

nes said:


> Got 11 guns between a 25 to a machine gun.  And, the bad thing about it is I have only shoot the 25 not the rest. I got to shoot thee guns.  Kind of larry about weapons. :tokie:



     What.... Why you got so many guns???? That you are Leary about???


----------



## ness

Boy, do I go through lighter Going to get matches for back up


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> What.... Why you got so many guns???? That you are Leary about???



World is coming to a end.  And, everyone is going to go crazy.  They come around here.  I'll be ready.  I will shoot a rifle if I have to.  But, ye Leary, got to shoot these guns.  Should of done one 2 days back.  OH was I ripping.


----------



## Keef

Don't start shooting  stuff Nes ! --Quit talking about dying too !-- It's  depressing !-- I can't make liquid weed yet -( Liquid Weed --I like the way it sounds ) -- I need wax or shatter and I don't have the weed yet to justify a Hash oil machine !--- It's  not like I can run down to the weed store and buy me some !-- How much an ounce of wax or shatter cost me ?--  A man need to perfect his process ! -- I got everything I need to begin making liquid weed except the extract !--


----------



## ness

Sorry peeps, done what to upset anyone.  Whoop, coffee gone bowl empty got to fix this.


----------



## Keef

The world is not ending anytime soon!--See how fear mongering politicians spread thier poison ?-- Elect me I'm the only one who can fix everything ! -- and I'm supposed to believe it ?  Oh!--I was about to break the rule about religion --Glad I caught myself in time !


----------



## WeedHopper

You can only shoot one gun at a time anyway. Lol


----------



## ness

Lol, I can do that.


----------



## yarddog

I'm packing now.    Hope I never need it.   Just like a spare tire.   If you don't have it when you need it, its too late


----------



## ness

Kind of worried about Rosebud.  Hoping she is alright.  My dogs just went off they sound like a bunch of coyotes.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. 

Yard dog, please give you wife my condolences. It is hard to lose a mom when it isn't a "clean" death...meaning lots of feelings good and bad.  I am sure sorry. Please tell her we are thinking of her.

Well, I went back to doc or nurse, and she ordered a bunch of tests and now i am on a new antibiotic and I think i might be improving for the first time in ten day. Thank you nes for your concern.. Sickest I think i have ever been. I am going to get well now, i hope.

Thanks again for thinking about me... hugs.


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Hippie, Bus....Remote starter ?? What;s up?


 Drug my old arse outta bed and into ten degree weather and was at the dealer at 08:00 this morning. Got a call an hour later and the guy said they can't install it. Only a Ford dealer can. Called the dealer in Kraut town and they wanted $280. Called the one in Flushing and they said $158. Krauts talked themselves out of a job. Got an appointment for Monday morning.

Nes, I've got 30-'06 rounds that are leftovers from WWI. They still shoot. Keep 'em dry and out of high heat and they'll last forever. By the way, if you know exactly how many guns you have, you don't have that many.

Dog, be careful. You're looking at TWO felonies. They'd toss you in so deep they'd have to feed you beans with a sling shot!


----------



## ness

My water pipe got step on this morning, going to shop for another one. One of favor things to do is shopping on the net.  Have a Hi day.:tokie:


----------



## ness

OK, I have been looking on you tube to see if you should feed seedlens, can not fine anything. Rosebud, I received EM.1 and Mykos they sound very promising.  But I, do not if you should feed seedles.  I think you should not until they get 12" high.  Please, can you tell me about these (EM.l and Mykos) and how would you use them.  Thank You


----------



## Keef

I don't even need a gun !--I just like shooting stuff !-- The truth be that most problems can be solved with the proper placement of explosives !-- I like shooting stuff but I really like a big boom , make everything go away !---Rose --get better !  Did they finally do a culture to find out what bug it is and what antibiotic is effective against it !--


----------



## Hippie420

We don't hear from her soon, we'll all have to pony up a few bucks for flowers.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Yard dog, please give you wife my condolences. It is hard to lose a mom when it isn't a "clean" death...meaning lots of feelings good and bad.  I am sure sorry. Please tell her we are thinking of her.
> 
> Well, I went back to doc or nurse, and she ordered a bunch of tests and now i am on a new antibiotic and I think i might be improving for the first time in ten day. Thank you nes for your concern.. Sickest I think i have ever been. I am going to get well now, i hope.
> 
> Thanks again for thinking about me... hugs.



I had a similar problem when I had my UTI. They finally put me on a very strong broad based abx and I was much better within 20 minutes.


----------



## umbra

Forgot to say good morning to everyone. Hi, or is that high? Raining again. Smoking some hash and eating pot cookies for breakfast. I made some infused honey by doing an alcohol extraction then putting in the honey and using a double boiler and boiled off all the alcohol. So I am drinking my coffee with ganja honey.


----------



## WeedHopper

I stopped carrying weapons when I retired from the MC World I was involved in like an idiot.
. I can not carry legal and I have no desire to go back to prison. I was one lucky basterd I didn't get busted with two 9mm strapped on my chest like a moron for all those years. I'll take my chances with wisdom and a watchful eye. I'd rather get shot then go to go back to prison for the rest of my life.


----------



## Rosebud

What am I new? I just posted a big reply to nes and lost it.... shoot, I hate that.
Umbra, good to know. Keef this cipro is making me nauseous but i have pot so am very happy it is working.

Nes, you can use the mycos at any time in the soil. I pour some in my ffof/or any soil before i plant. Use it every time you transplant. No you don't need to feed seedlings until the first leaves, the round ones, they are called cotyledons, are yellow and die. Then you can start food, but if you are in FFOF you won't feed for 4-5 weeks.

Thanks for the flowers hippie.. how bout a ride?


----------



## Rosebud

Yum, infused honey Umbra.
WH, i am glad you don't carry.

I have a gun story that may make you throw up...it is sweet though.

We had guns in Alaska..bud hunted and ya had to be able to stop a bear, so he had a big gun i had a 22. Fast forward 10 years and Bud had just lost his job and it was christmas and we had 2 little kids. He sold them so they could have christmas. he lost the will to hunt and never replaced them.  altogether now..awe....awe  awe...


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> Forgot to say good morning to everyone. Hi, or is that high? Raining again. Smoking some hash and eating pot cookies for breakfast. I made some infused honey by doing an alcohol extraction then putting in the honey and using a double boiler and boiled off all the alcohol. So I am drinking my coffee with ganja honey.



I see how it reads, so, it high.


----------



## WeedHopper

That is a good man and an awesome father Rose.
I have no problem with ppl who hunt for food,,,but to hunt for sport is nonsense. 1st off unless the animal you are hunting for sport is packing,,,it ain't much of a sport killing an unarmed ******* dear. I hunted for years for food as a young man,,,but NEVER EVER shot anything just for the hell of it. I see these idiots with their foot on a deer taking pics and it makes me sick.


----------



## Keef

Awe Rose !-- I don't hunt anymore either Hopper !  Go sit in the freezing weather to ambush Bambi ?-- That's  a sport ?-


----------



## umbra

Rose, cipro is what they gave me as well. Yes it eats the lining in your stomach. Never really into carrying a gun without a reason. I know some folks that before the make coffee, make sure their guns are ready. For me, that is too much. As to hunting, not interested. I'd rather fish. Being from NJ, all the fishing is catch and release...because lets admit it, you wouldn't want to eat the fish out of the Delaware River, lol. You can't really do a catch and release deer hunt, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

That's what I'm talking about Keef. Bambi killers .  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Wouldn't want no fish out of Flint Michigan eather.


----------



## Rosebud

One of our local rivers is beside a nuclear plant..no thanks on those fish.


----------



## Keef

For me guns are a nessesary evil !---I don't carry a gun (maybe, maybe not ) but I'm a pot farmer !  People find out U better be prepared to defend what's  your's !-- U would not want to kick my door in and try to take what is mine !-- I won't have to reload until I get tired of shooting !  I am proficient with a firearm !


----------



## Keef

I don't think I have a gun that would legal for hunting !  I do need to get to the gun show for a couple more 30 round magazines !-- Well  I also need to find a " Purple Gun" for U know who !  A Purple Gun ? -- Yep !


----------



## umbra

My son and I were at a gun show out here and they had a pink AR15, lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wanna know who loves you more, your wife or your dog? Lock them both in the trunk of your car & see who's happy to see you when you let them out.


----------



## Hippie420

I legally carry every day. No biggie. To me, it's like a fire extinguisher. You have one and pray you'll never need it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Well I would hope the Wife's smarter then the dog with no thumbs DD. Lol
But I get what your saying. Your dog will always be happier then your Wife and doesn't ***** near as much,,,unless thier hungry.


----------



## umbra

There's a party down at the PourHouse
 Vinnie Charles is out of jail again
 his ex's will be there
 his daughter, Nina has bought him an easy chair
 he kicked the cocaine in the Can
 an eightball a day is not cheap for any man
 his street clothes have all shrunk in size
 but most of the weight he gained
 was in his eyes
 he did nine of a possible twelve
 he still says he didn't know what the package held
 it was just a favor for a friend
 and his friend left him to pay the price in the end.
 He made it through Mexico
 the car threw a rod just below San Diego
 a po-po pulled over to help
 but poor Vinnie's poker face could not control itself.
 He was always a likable guy
 women passed under him, as if he could fly.
 Three more years on parole,
 time will tell how much the time inside took it's toll.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> I legally carry every day. No biggie. To me, it's like a fire extinguisher. You have one and pray you'll never need it.


I would if I was legal. I'm not and never will be.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> There's a party down at the PourHouse
> Vinnie Charles is out of jail again
> his ex's will be there
> his daughter, Nina has bought him an easy chair
> he kicked the cocaine in the Can
> an eightball a day is not cheap for any man
> his street clothes have all shrunk in size
> but most of the weight he gained
> was in his eyes
> he did nine of a possible twelve
> he still says he didn't know what the package held
> it was just a favor for a friend
> and his friend left him to pay the price in the end.
> He made it through Mexico
> the car threw a rod just below San Diego
> a po-po pulled over to help
> but poor Vinnie's poker face could not control itself.
> He was always a likable guy
> women passed under him, as if he could fly.
> Three more years on parole,
> time will tell how much the time inside took it's toll.


Your depressing me again Umbra. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, just caught up to you guys. So glad they got you on an appropriate antibiotic Rose. You should start feeling much better soon. But, of all the posts I just read I can't get "ganja honey" out of my head! Sounds good Umbra.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> One of our local rivers is beside a nuclear plant..no thanks on those fish.


do they have 3 eyes?


----------



## giggy

you never know if i'm carrying or not. i'm big enough that for the most part nobody messes with me, but if i know i'm going in a bad area you bet i do.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Keef,,,time to talk juice. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, juice!


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Wanna know who loves you more, your wife or your dog? Lock them both in the trunk of your car & see who's happy to see you when you let them out.



Hello DD, lol the dog will be the happyest.


----------



## ness

Put my :baby::baby::baby:in dirt today.  I am hoping for the best.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

O.K. Hopper !-- Company in Colorado has liquid weed in 5 "Moods" -- by combining  oil from different varieties !-- I'm not the only one who's gonna do this !--Man needs a competitive edge if he wants to shine !--- Everyone extracting oil from the same varieties thier product has to be about the same !-- Since I first started thinking about doing this my thought was---I need me a Frankenplant that no one else has who is making the stuff !-- So I chase tetras !-- I find the right plant no one will be able to match what I'll be able to do !---I'm thinking top end mythical conisour juice !-- The best that can be made !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> O.K. Hopper !-- Company in Colorado has liquid weed in 5 "Moods" -- by combining  oil from different varieties !-- I'm not the only one who's gonna do this !--Man needs a competitive edge if he wants to shine !--- Everyone extracting oil from the same varieties thier product has to be about the same !-- Since I first started thinking about doing this my thought was---I need me a Frankenplant that no one else has who is making the stuff !-- So I chase tetras !-- I find the right plant no one will be able to match what I'll be able to do !---I'm thinking top end mythical conisour juice !-- The best that can be made !



Keef planted the 3 Aurora Indica.  They are looking great.  Might have to do another Bubblicious, time will tell.  So, excited.  I'm going to try and roll a j.  Made my first j last month .  Let see if I can do it again.


----------



## Keef

I alway plant more than I think I'll need to make sure I get a girl !  Then once I have a girl I take cutting from it and root them out !-- It takes having 2 grow areas but I might have half dozen plants that are all cuttings from the same plant and have others in veg waiting thier turn for bloom !-- Been doing this to my White Widow girls for two and a half years !  My T.E. girl turned one year old about the first of the year !  I've bred them and still have them in thier original form !-- I'll be doing the same to D.D.'s babies and Gorilla Glue #4!  -- Want to do it with the CWO but she won't come up !--Haven't given up yet and I have 3 more seed !-- Come spring I may make a run at those Canadian tetras and see if I can also snag me a 6n clone !-- I'm keeping a couple males cuts just in case ! --Sometimes if U want something done right U just have to do it yourself !-- Maybe Hippie will make a Chem Dawg tetra! --He ain't afraid of nothing !---I can just taste it now !!-Make U high just looking at it and I want to concentrate something that tests at 40+% THC and bottle lightening !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser i seen a documentary the other day about that company. Very cool.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> O.K. Hopper !-- Company in Colorado has liquid weed in 5 "Moods" -- by combining  oil from different varieties !-- I'm not the only one who's gonna do this !--Man needs a competitive edge if he wants to shine !--- Everyone extracting oil from the same varieties thier product has to be about the same !-- Since I first started thinking about doing this my thought was---I need me a Frankenplant that no one else has who is making the stuff !-- So I chase tetras !-- I find the right plant no one will be able to match what I'll be able to do !---I'm thinking top end mythical conisour juice !-- The best that can be made !



The company is Ebbu and they are in San Francisco, not CO. So it is not available for the recreational market, only medical.


----------



## yarddog

Came home to cracklin corn bread and deer stew.   Yes!!


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Came home to cracklin corn bread and deer stew.   Yes!!



you can keep the cracklin i like buttermilk myself. now deer in any way form or fashion.

it's time to burn one down, just got done packing my bowl. now where is my lighter? puff puff pass


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep umbra is right,,they were out of Cali.


----------



## Hippie420

Dog, what's in cracklin' cornbread?


----------



## Kraven

Wow, long read...yes I carry, you will never know till its 2 late...and it's packed with meat caps...designed to do only one thing...pray you never see my gun. On that same note, I would never pull it unless shot at first, here is my take on violence, and believe me I'm an expert on the subject like some of us here are.....


----------



## yarddog

Hippie, you take your corn bread batter and fold in a bag of cracklings.  Basically pig skin. Hard and crunchy, but when cooked in the corn bread it gets soft.   Gives the bread a rich almost greasy touch.   
Pure southern.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I alway plant more than I think I'll need to make sure I get a girl !  Then once I have a girl I take cutting from it and root them out !-- It takes having 2 grow areas but I might have half dozen plants that are all cuttings from the same plant and have others in veg waiting thier turn for bloom !-- Been doing this to my White Widow girls for two and a half years !  My T.E. girl turned one year old about the first of the year !  I've bred them and still have them in thier original form !-- I'll be doing the same to D.D.'s babies and Gorilla Glue #4!  -- Want to do it with the CWO but she won't come up !--Haven't given up yet and I have 3 more seed !-- Come spring I may make a run at those Canadian tetras and see if I can also snag me a 6n clone !-- I'm keeping a couple males cuts just in case ! --Sometimes if U want something done right U just have to do it yourself !-- Maybe Hippie will make a Chem Dawg tetra! --He ain't afraid of nothing !---I can just taste it now !!-Make U high just looking at it and I want to concentrate something that tests at 40+% THC and bottle lightening !



Keef, you are so, busy. And, DD is to, everybody busy bee.


----------



## Hippie420

I'll have to try it, Dog! Ever had it made with bacon grease? Mom used to make it that way.

Kraven, your pic reminded me of a song I'd heard. "There's a skeeter on my Peter, whack it off......"


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Came home to cracklin corn bread and deer stew.   Yes!!



Yarddog is a lucky man.  I don't cook much any more.  Hay, DD let burn one.:48:


----------



## ness

nes said:


> Yarddog is a lucky man.  I don't cook much any more.  Hay, DD let burn one.:48:



Sorry DD I met to say Keef Forgive:stoned:


----------



## ness

I don't know what I'm talking about.  My, dog is ready to have her pups. and I'm all :confused2:


----------



## yarddog

I'm lucky for sure.   I found a gal that can COOK!   
Snapped a pic of our Dane.  He was begging cookies from my wife.   View attachment 233611


----------



## ness

Been stone all day.  Feeling pretty good.


----------



## ness

Most beautiful Dane.  I have all ways wanted a Dane never work out.


----------



## giggy

haven't been stoned all day, but i'm trying to make up for it now.


----------



## giggy

nice dawg, there dog. i bet your so happy to be home you can't hardly stand yourself. how did the test go?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I would eat healthy, but then I remember that time Eve ate an apple & doomed all of humanity so I'd better not risk it.


----------



## Rosebud

evening, DD and giggy.


----------



## giggy

evening rose. how you feeling?


----------



## mrcane

Evening all ....Lots of reading to catch up to ya'll.....packed for a while living in Fla..Didn't get me anywhere but in more trouble than I was already in... Rose Hope that you are on the Mend!!!
  Y.D. Let's saddle that Dawg up & take a ride.....

       New bud in town, Killer Apollo   :48:


----------



## mrcane

Guess I caught up but everyone Be gone.....I been Known to smoke alone...:joint4:
   Weather here has been nuts in the 50s Rain.....It's Mid Jan for Pete sake....


----------



## Hippie420

Help! I'm getting my spanky kicked by a Green Giant.


----------



## mrcane

Wooo..I needed that, Nothing like a good hot shower..... time for a fatty then to the fart sack.... Workout day tomorrow!!!
    Keef How all those little one's doing...Any C W O Yet??


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> I would eat healthy, but then I remember that time Eve ate an apple & doomed all of humanity so I'd better not risk it.



Actually, it wasn't an apple. They don't grow where the garden of eden was supposed to be located. Most likely, persimmons


----------



## DirtyDiana

Being cremated is my last hope for a smokin' hot body.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Archer time!


----------



## Hippie420

Got 'em all but the last season on DVDs. Getting sleepy. That getting up at seven o'clock ain't for retired folks. I think back to all the years I was up at four thirty and on the road at five. Naw, couldn't have been me!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to wake your lazy a$$es up and get stoned. so i'll call it, WAKE AND BAKE. have a great day folks.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Got a headache last night and wiped out early !-- Holding my own this morning !-- Hope all have a good day !  61 at the beach with 97% humidity and no air moving --Gonna be foggy !-- Cane asked about CWO there was nothing yesterday and I haven't checked this morning !-- I gotta get right --I be around !


----------



## yarddog

Morning all you stoners.    
Nice and cold this morning.    Cold For the deep south anyway. 
Giggy, test went well.  
I think I may have made a friend with the instructor. He lives about 30 miles away from me.   We struck it off pretty well, he lost his wife of 27 years last year and I just keep getting the feeling he was reaching out for a friend.   
I could use a friend, I don't really mesh with people my age.  I've always preferred the company of older people.   Less % of idiots in that age bracket.  Lol
Yeah nes, that Dane is a mess.   Like a care bear and a vampire bred together. He will suck all affection from you I'd you let him.   He is ALWAYS touching or leaning against someone.   He is the sweetest dog I've ever seen.   Very smart.   Even more stubborn.   I'm not sure I'll get another.   At least not for a long time.    He is one of the best dogs I've ever had.  But u sure didn't know what I was getting into when I brought him home at 13 pounds.   Three years later he is a touch under 160.  
With a dog this size, everything he does is BIG!   Accidents, destruction, heck he has a couch in the house, and his dog house is 8x10 feet.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? --Giggy ? -- Giggy how goes the grow ? --U and Dog gonna have a bunch of clones rooted and ready to move outside come spring ?--- I would but around here trying to run the gauntlet with a load of clones is too risky and by June everything  will be brown around here !-- Dat's  O.K. !-- Come the end of prohibition Texas gonna guarantee me a loan on 10 acres with a grow house on it !--


----------



## Keef

The 4th of 4 GG#4 is up ! --Maybe CWO takes a few more days ?  Anyway I should have my GG#4  Queen Mother !-- Be cloning  that girl for awhile I bet !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.....Gotta get High>>>:48:


----------



## Keef

Do my eyes deceive me ? -- I thought I saw Jaga down there !


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Morning all you stoners.
> Nice and cold this morning.    Cold For the deep south anyway.
> Giggy, test went well.
> I think I may have made a friend with the instructor. He lives about 30 miles away from me.   We struck it off pretty well, he lost his wife of 27 years last year and I just keep getting the feeling he was reaching out for a friend.
> I could use a friend, I don't really mesh with people my age.  I've always preferred the company of older people.   Less % of idiots in that age bracket.  Lol
> Yeah nes, that Dane is a mess.   Like a care bear and a vampire bred together. He will suck all affection from you I'd you let him.   He is ALWAYS touching or leaning against someone.   He is the sweetest dog I've ever seen.   Very smart.   Even more stubborn.   I'm not sure I'll get another.   At least not for a long time.    He is one of the best dogs I've ever had.  But u sure didn't know what I was getting into when I brought him home at 13 pounds.   Three years later he is a touch under 160.
> 
> With a dog this size, everything he does is BIG!   Accidents, destruction, heck he has a couch in the house, and his dog house is 8x10 feet.



yarddog, did you say his name?  He looks very happy and proud.  Me, I love dogs.  One of my dogs (Lilly) is having a litter wright now.


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC, one of my dogs is having her babies.  Just three right now.  She was not that big, so, I am hoping for a small liter.  

Keef, just look at Bubb's no root yet, but, she is looking good.  I just look at her through my glass.  Give a few more days, see, what will happen.


----------



## mrcane

Nes Good Morning & Mojo on the Grow.....My Little Papaya Got quite a shock when I transplanted & topped them.... But starting to make a come back...


----------



## mrcane

Headed out for a morning work out ...Ya'll have a High Morning.....


----------



## ness

Morning cane, Wish for the best, and when they get big enough I know how to sex them.


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane --Nes !--I think I had 5 of 6 Bubblicious come up Nes they good seed !--Most will pop !  Cane --My Papaya  struggled a little after being move to aero but they coming back strong !-- I'll probably have GG in aero in a week or so !-- Lost at lot of T.E. cuts and she'll take awhile to come back !--Nes --Maybe next time I send U some T.E. !--The Tranquil Elephantizer is also known as the Slow Motion Love Potion !-- I got her from Canazon  seed !-- Cost me about $10 a seed !-- Worth ever penny !  I might have to see if those Trips -x-T.E. seed will germ !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning ye potheads.yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

Thank You, Keef that is very kind of you, it will be awhile.  I want to try my blackberry kush, next time.  The first time did not work right.


----------



## ness

Morning WeedHopper:joint4:


----------



## ness

Keef, will the BPU's age in the fig?  I am not going to use them for a while?:tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdie Nes,Keef and Mrcrane.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning kids. More snow. Yaaaaay.
That Green Giant whupped me pretty badly last night. I'll never smoke fresh weed again. Seems the longer it ages, the harder it kicks. This stuff was from 8/7/13, stored in the basement. I'll bet it'll take me the rest of the year to get through six quarts of the stuff, and there might be more. God knows what the 11 one gallon jars of Black Lights is going to turn into.
If I wasn't such a lazy bastard, I'd dig around and take an inventory of all the goodies down there. It's kinda like an Easter egg hunt.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Hippie, ,,you have way to much Dank,,you probably better send some to me. Im always here to help my friends. Yehaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning

Hippie you got a big ole stash you hippie you.

Nes, tell Lily hi from me. and hope she and her pups are doing well. Glad I am not having babies today.. 

Giggy, i am doing a lot better, just really sore from being in bed for 10 days, need to start walking around the house. Thanks for asking.

Umbra persimmons? LOL

Cane, hey... good work out. been raining for days here then 30 mph winds last night. we have a huge tree that may need to come out. scares me every time the wind blows after rain.

DD smokin hot body...that is funny. When you guys were real little did you watch the smoke from your parents ciggs dance in the sunshine? I loved that smoke.. I hope I become dancing smoke like that someday.

YD, that is a beautiful dog. is that harlequin? My biggest dog was 100 pound standard poodle. Biggest dog love of my life.  Your's is almost twice that big.

Keef, are you doing better? I am smoking purple haze hash for pain..lol 

WH, we had fun with the new guy huh.  bad rose. You make me laugh. thank you.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, those cwo seeds may not have stored well and so they may not be viable.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Morning kids. More snow. Yaaaaay.
> That Green Giant whupped me pretty badly last night. I'll never smoke fresh weed again. Seems the longer it ages, the harder it kicks. This stuff was from 8/7/13, stored in the basement. I'll bet it'll take me the rest of the year to get through six quarts of the stuff, and there might be more. God knows what the 11 one gallon jars of Black Lights is going to turn into.
> If I wasn't such a lazy bastard, I'd dig around and take an inventory of all the goodies down there. It's kinda like an Easter egg hunt.



lol, Hippie an Easter egg hunt, you need more player for the hunt.  Be right over.:tokie:


----------



## yarddog

Rose, Boonie has the Boston mantle markings.   His size really is a burden.   You also can't take him anywhere on a leash without having to stop and talk to people every 3 minutes.  Poor boy, his joints crack in the mornings now. The sad thing is, your really only garunteed 3 years with a Great Dane.   They start dying from three years up.  If you get 7 years, you got extremely lucky.


----------



## giggy

keef they are starting to move along now, just trying to keep them warm. i noticed last night i now have a gdp x br seedling. it's moving slow but showing. one of the g13's is slower then the other two but it's getting bigger as well. i also have a bb x bpu. right now they are under 220 watts (4-55w) of 2700k cfl's about 15,444 lumens. keef what is cwo? i hear cwo and think chief warrant officer.

rose that is good to hear, yes move around and work on that soreness.


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> lol, Hippie an Easter egg hunt, you need more player for the hunt. Be right over.:tokie:


 I'd love to set down with the entire OFC and see if we could make it through a jar of that Giant. Bet we'd get tons of laughs trying.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im smoking a bowl and watching Andie Griffith.  Love Barney. Yes im old,,,up yours. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, did a bunch in both tents this am, had coffee and about three weeks into a beard, Done shaving...tired not gonna do it anymore. Got a great 2nd interview with the dept. of Revenue this afternoon, so not getting high, just pretty but when i get home I'm gonna smoke out, got some SSTD a an HS bud dried so will try the SSTD first then, the HS if I don't get where I wanna be. Hope everyone has an epic day, I need all the good thoughts possible.


----------



## ness

Morning Kraven, have a good day.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Only one way to know if they are still viable !--I haven't given up on them yet !-- These 3 don't germ I'll try the other 3 !--I may still get something out them !-- If not what I got will make some nice oil ! 

 That dogs head weighs more than all 4 of my dogs !--- The smallest at 5 pounds is Jet and he thinks he's big like that !  

Good Luck Kraven !

Hopper --I already told Hippie to box up all that nasty old weed and send it to me so he'd have room for more !


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats good Keef,,,me and you can help our Brother Hippie. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--I'm holding my own !-- I've had a stiff neck last 2 days !-- DD gave me one of her muscle relaxers this morning! -- Trying to get well enough to wring 2 days work out this body !-- Got to replace the garage door opener !--Dreading it because overhead work gonna irritate that nerve root ! -- Got a switch / light fixture on the front porch needs to be fixed !-- Plan to get this hot tub finished next week !- Then maybe the overhead work !


----------



## WeedHopper

You still working on that Hot Tub Keef?:stuff-1125699181_i_. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !--We could help the brother out !--The thing about Hippie is he told U about about his weed stash but he didn't say a word about the good stuff !---Bubble Hash !-- It's just a guess but I think the man be a Bubble Master !--He didn't say anything about all that Chem Dawg drying and just waiting to become hash !--I mean how many people U know makes bubble hash with a cement mixer ? A red cement mixer that ain't ever had no cement in it !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper I've got the wire stretched  from above the breaker box to the back patio thru the attic !--I have to drill a hole to bring the wire down to the safety switch box on the patio and fish it down from the attic to the breaker box !--Then I'll start at the tub - Wiring backward toward the breaker !  A few hours work and done !


----------



## WeedHopper

Just dont lite your *** up with 220. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper U only get to do that once !-- Talking about Hippie's stash made me have impure thoughts !--Cause the truth is I would love to sample Kraven and Umbra's  work see how far I got to go !--I know we probably ain't supposed to talk about stuff like that but it's true !--Why should Umbra care who buys his weed money is money !--DD and I need an education in different varieties  !--I'd like to try some Hippy Slayer and Cherry Pie -x- Key Lime Pie sound tasty !---Maybe one day !


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Im smoking a bowl and watching Andie Griffith. Love Barney. Yes im old,,,up yours. Yehaaaaaaaaa


 Fess up, Hopper. You always had the hots for Aunt Bee.


----------



## Hippie420

Ate a little more the last two days than I have been. STILL dropped five pounds in a week! Bell bottoms, you WILL be mine!


----------



## yarddog

Oh aunt bee!!   Lol

Hippie, I could rock a set of bell bottoms and some chucks.  
Forgot, I ate some vaped weed last night.   Put maybe half a tbls in some fried chicken skin and swallowed it down. Ha-ha, laugh if you want. 
  Took about 30 minutes and I had a very mellow warm kind of high.   I never smoked last night.   Will be getting some caps like keef uses soon.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Fess up, Hopper. You always had the hots for Aunt Bee.



Yes i did,,,she was hot. Lol
Her freaking fried chicken looked awesome too. He he


----------



## Keef

Dam straight Dog !--Take some caps and you'll smoke less weed !-- That'll also make a big diff in your ADD Too!-- Take a dose before leaving for work and a dose with lunch and your job with be much more pleasant !-- A dose U can function on Dog !--- Your wife's trauma from the way she was raised will also be helped by caps !--I have a similar situation and caps can make a person much more at peace with themselves !--


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, sending hiring mojo to you.  You got this.


----------



## Keef

Rose U should he getting better today but don't over do it !

U know I've talked a lot of trash about "Liquid Weed" !--It's about time I put up or shut up !-- I'll need at least 10 grams (prefer an oz) to back up the talk !--Keep your eyes open for me !--


----------



## Keef

At least 10 grams of wax or shatter !


----------



## WeedHopper

I can get the refills for 60 to 80 bucks. They would last me close to two weeks per refill,,so that would be cheaper then me smoking,,,and i really like the high.


----------



## Keef

Hopper got me chomping at the bit to see what I need to beat !-- Sure would like to have a some !--


----------



## umbra

You guys are funny. I was at NCH's last night smoking that cherry limeade with him and trying out a bhangstix vap and a few different cartridges. I love the bhang stix. I tried chemdawg, G13, and GDP. I think I might buy 1 today. NCH's prices were better than any shop. His buddy is a fiend, lol, and smoking on it all day long, it lasted him 5 days. Dosage was very high.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Can't wait til I can try some M-juice! I have crappy lungs & would love a healthier alternative to smoking for my lungs' sake! I need the medicine, but it's killing my lungs. Just a nasty side effect; but, there are worse side effects from meds such as an anal seepage.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I see Riot has some cwo beans for sale...ridiculously expensive of course


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, do you have a favorite speedy pot?


----------



## Keef

Umbra --$305 for a pack of 10 Clock Work Orange seed --Sold out with a year long waiting list !--


----------



## Keef

U guys ganged up on me saying  my quest for tetras was a pipe dream and serious breeders had no use for tetraploid MJ !---$305 for 10 seed with a year on a waiting list ! I apparently am not the only one looking for tetras !-- Hippie how much U get for your seed !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> You guys are funny. I was at NCH's last night smoking that cherry limeade with him and trying out a bhangstix vap and a few different cartridges. I love the bhang stix. I tried chemdawg, G13, and GDP. I think I might buy 1 today. NCH's prices were better than any shop. His buddy is a fiend, lol, and smoking on it all day long, it lasted him 5 days. Dosage was very high.


See,,it lasted him 5 days and he smokes all day,,thats awesome. I dont smoke that much but that tells me its a great deal for ppl like me. I just think its the cleanest and purest way to partake in my Meds.


----------



## umbra

rosebud said:


> umbra, do you have a favorite speedy pot?



c99


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra --$305 for a pack of 10 Clock Work Orange seed --Sold out with a year long waiting list !--



Look again, he doesn't sell packs of 10...he sells packs of 6


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, do you have a favorite speedy pot?



Charlie Sheen will kick that butt too Rose. Its almost to much for my heart. I get a little fluttering when i smoke Green Crack or Charlie Sheen. Green Crack is even worse for me.


----------



## umbra

green crack makes me way too paranoid


----------



## Keef

Hopper U in the O.F.C.  --My personal quality control team !--I got a plan for an O.F.C. Reserve juice !-- As much Hash oil off the Dankest weed I can find into a THC juice !-- I do like to get people so high they feel like they melting then laugh at them !----I plan to laugh at U guys !


----------



## Keef

Umbra in the pheno they selling they were able to find one without the 2 foot leaves !--So this dude in Canada sells over priced seed ? Wonder if the price is comparable  to  CWO prices !--If the man sells a flat of 25 tetras for $250 --How expensive could his seed be ? -- I WILL HAVE MY TETRAS !-- Sure I'll grow other varieties  but my eyes is on the prize !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper U in the O.F.C.  --My personal quality control team !--I got a plan for an O.F.C. Reserve juice !-- As much Hash oil off the Dankest weed I can find into a THC juice !-- I do like to get people so high they feel like they melting then laugh at them !----I plan to laugh at U guys !



Thats awesome Keef,,,as long as i dont get what DD was talking about,,,ANAL SEPAGE,,,:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

the word sepage should be not spoken in polite company.. lOLOLOLO  so gross.
My c99 x pz makes me grind my jaw. My daughter hates it.  I want speed but not a paranoid jaw clenching speed. Maybe a pure c99 would be better.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I dug up the CWO seed and gently cracked them down the seam ! One was having trouble breaking the seed shell!-- At least one of the 3 may just grow !-- When I cracked one it looked white and the beginning of a tail -The second stuck a tail out when I cracked the seed !- No damage !--Keep your fingers crossed --I get a male and a female out of the 6 seed then there will be more seed ! Now I need to know what Billy wants for a pack of tetra seed !-- $305 for a 6 pack of seed --Somebody wants them !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hopper U in the O.F.C. --My personal quality control team !--I got a plan for an O.F.C. Reserve juice !-- As much Hash oil off the Dankest weed I can find into a THC juice !-- I do like to get people so high they feel like they melting then laugh at them !----I plan to laugh at U guys !


 You might not want to try it with Bozzo. You get into a smoking contest with him, your only consolation would be he's big enough to carry your stoned arse home.


----------



## Keef

When I was describing those CWO seed !--It said that the new phenotype doesn't have the 2 foot long leaves of the original !---Not a typo !--How many ever seen a pot plant with 2 foot long leaves ?


----------



## umbra

the mutant factor with cwo is a twisted leaf, but I had some that the leaves were bigger than a dinner plate.


----------



## Keef

Two of those seed looked viable Cuz !--One popped a tail out soon as the shell cracked !-- I will be sanding the seams on those others so they can get out !--- I felt like I did a good job scuffing them up it just was 't enough ! --I guess not !


----------



## umbra

Keef, just so you know...the cherry pie x key lime pie while it has a distinctive taste, it doesn't taste like cherry pie. It does have a slight cherry taste and a slight lime taste, but that is all.


----------



## Kraven

In that case my Sunshine daydream should taste epic


----------



## Keef

How did the interview go Kraven ?--


----------



## Kraven

Felt good keef, but you never know, it pays ****.....but the the benefits are excellent. I'm gonna have to live _"one toke over the line sweet Jesus, one toke over the line"_ again...oh well 




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejvcd-JeVCQ[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I'm close !-- I don't think I should be driving !-- Made a run earlier to pick up brickweed for caps !---Might be the last time !  We almost there !--Be smoking oven dried weed but it's  better than the brick !-- 3-4 caps of decarbed brick helps and We smoke less of our weed !--


----------



## Kraven

Wow, Umbra....went to the mailbox and boy was I surprised, thank you sir for the enormity of your gift.


----------



## umbra

Kraven, those ssdd will taste great. I grew out a few before moving to Cali. Bodhi does a great job of breeding, however most are not commercial strains. They are great medicine, though. I have more than 50 strains that I haven't popped. I have multiple packs of many of them and then there are the rare stuff from Bodhi. Those bpu that I did, Bodhi only released 1 pack. Wookie, I got those before Bodhi had a name for them. I think Bodhi release 15 packs of the A11 genius gorilla arm pheno...I have 2 packs of those. Well you get the idea...


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Wow, Umbra....went to the mailbox and boy was I surprised, thank you sir for the enormity of your gift.



enjoy


----------



## Keef

Kraven -Umbra be O.K. in my book !-- He's sent me seed before and this time he sent me some killer sativas which I spread around  and half dozen CWO seed !--Just found out they would have cost me $300 !-- I'm gonna find a way to even the score !  I mean I could not even have bought those seed !


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Umbra, sounds like your stash is sorta like mine., or mine is sorta like yours.  I have on good word bodhi got some new tricks up his sleeve for this year.


----------



## Keef

That's  who bred my T.E. Kraven !!--


----------



## Keef

Now that I got a rough idea what those Canadian tetras seed will cost ---I'm after them again !---I am willing to pay that price just to know !-- The tetra seed can almost be identified  by size !--The tetra seed are much larger---When the CWO seed came in the first thing I did was compare seed size !--The CWO --ARE tetras !  The Canadian tetra ( Rock Star) would give me 2 Tetras to breed !--With the freaks they'll throw I can find me a keeper !--- Even if I only get a male CWO I can still experiment  with triploids !--


----------



## yarddog

Hot dogs with Cole slaw tonight. I make a slaw that is out of this world. It's a dill based slaw.  No sugar.  Just pickle juice, mayo and dill weed.  And cabbage.  Lol   Got the recipe from an old lady at a funeral about ten years ago.   She's been gone a few years her self now.  
  Dropped two beans to soak.    My sole survivor is still growing. 
  Rose, good to see you feeling better.   
Kraven, hope you land the job. Job mojo.  Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Feeling high as a kite right now..... higher than the ceiling....  so high like I was God!


----------



## Keef

Keef be lit up now !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Now y'all see why it's taking so long to wire that hot tub!


----------



## Keef

She too stoned to be pointing fingers !-- How about when I start making liquid weed --I get D.D. to film the whole process and make it available to the O.F.C. ?--


----------



## Keef

Creamed Tuna ladled over a piece of toasted french bread !--Not fancy but tasty !


----------



## mrcane

Evening All ...What a day Pretty Baked this morning early,went to Tai Chi class And the Master says "No Smokie the Marijuana before class" I guess I looked baked..:.... O-well I'm payin him and love doing the form lit up some.... Three hrs of that then a five mile bike ride..... Looks like a busy day at the OFC.....
     Had a chicken stir fry, Now it's time for some Killer Apollo :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> She too stoned to be pointing fingers !-- How about when I start making liquid weed --I get D.D. to film the whole process and make it available to the O.F.C. ?--


Im gonna start calling you Keef Tha Juice Man


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a bowl with Mrs Dog.   
Just jarred up the harvest.   Put 7.5 oz in glass.   Plus we been smoking our weed since harvest, second week of December.   Not a bad haul.  When I get my grow failed in, this cabinet will be housing some weight!!


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Thanks Umbra, sounds like your stash is sorta like mine., or mine is sorta like yours. I have on good word bodhi got some new tricks up his sleeve for this year.


 Bodhi has been dropping new stuff at Great Lakes, but you need a mmj card to order there. I have resisted buying anymore beans. I have a lifetime's worth already.


----------



## Keef

That'll work Hopper !-- The green wave when it breaks over Texas gonna have lots opportunity in so many different phases of the weed industry !-- I'm trying to keep an open mind and be prepared to shift gears at the first sign of something more lugrative! !-- They can't keep liquid weed on the shelves !-- My dream is an online liquid weed company !--


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Bodhi has been dropping new stuff at Great Lakes, but you need a mmj card to order there. I have resisted buying anymore beans. I have a lifetime's worth already.


That the one that's in Holly, MI?


----------



## Rosebud

My daughter loved the ssdd. I like the I cookies. He seems like a great breeder.

Thank you YD.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

12:30 and I'm up getting high !-- Maybe a nap later !


----------



## Hippie420

2:10, half time celebration.


----------



## Keef

Don't happen as often as it used to but  the head injury gave me jerking leg syndrome !--There's  nothing like  eing dead tired and your legs jerking around!-- Took me a dose of caps and smoking a bowl !


----------



## Keef

What U doing up in the middle of the night Hippie ?


----------



## Keef

2am and I'm stoned again !---I think the caps are helping --legs are not jerking near as much !


----------



## Hippie420

Same thing you are, getting stoned and longing for sleep.


----------



## Keef

Sometimes  it just ain't meant to be !--I'll sleep when I can !-- Did U see that one maybe 2 of those CWO may germ for me now !--- If I get a male and female We'll see what we can do with them !-- They throw a lot of freaks so with a second I think we can I think we can shake something loose !--Even with only a male we can play with some triploids!


----------



## Keef

Hippie -- Even with only a male or a female tetra We can make stuff happen !--We breed a tetra to something (any 2n) --Hopefully to a fast finisher !-- -Those sterile triploid seed will grow a plant but won't breed to anything ! ----Unless !--Those triploids are  chemical treated  and the survivors will be fertile 6n  plants !--- The  6n male is the prize like I said before !--The other way to get to 6n is to treat tetra seed and turn them into 8n plants  ---U then breed the 8n to a normal 2n and get back to 6n !--  A 6n can be bred to any regular  plant and those seed will be tetraploid !


----------



## Keef

Hey U leave me alone at night and I'll preach !---I'm glad some of U were able to grasp the prospects of Liquid Weed !--- It's  gonna be big !--  I mentioned earlier about making a 6n by treating 3n seed ?-- Then using a 6n male to breed to a variety of normal most potent 2n girls and thus turning thier off spring into tetras -- All the offspring would have a common father --But this would still give enough diversity to develop many new tetra varieties !--UBC Chemo got shook loose from that same tree -- Making your own tetras is tricky --not the process of treating 1,000 seed and if U real lucky U might find something special !-- it'll be there but what if it takes U 10 tries at 1,000 seed per attempt !  At maybe 3 viable plants out of a 1,000 -- and one or 2 of them are not the one ! U hit pay dirt --U got the next big thing in weed !


----------



## Kraven

I'm here keef, days start early for me and end late at night...lucky to get 5 solid these days. Cup of Joe and a joint....way to start a Thursday off.


----------



## Kraven

Flower room is finally set and did my 2 week whack back, people wonder why I always have massive cola's and very little popcorn. Here is a before and after of the trim they get, don't worry they look like you never touched them a week later, they bush back very fast, but during bud set its crucial to get light all the way down to the bottom of the plant to every bud site.


----------



## Kraven

My breakfast bud, a tester of the SSTD, looks tasty to me, will see how the medicinal effects hit me.


----------



## yarddog

Like that pipe, those barely look like the same plants.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, nice trim krav. we are looking at storms tonight and snow tomorrow. supposed to start cooling off a bit tonight. all i know is i hate working in the rain. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally, someone other than me & Hippie up in the middle of the night!  Hopefully Keef is getting some sleep finally. I hate when he has that leg jerking stuff or restless leg syndrome as it's called. Cane, I strive to be like you! I always felt so much better when I had a regular exercise program. Used to do (and laugh if you want) Tae Bo faithfully & I felt so strong. Did some running on the beach for a year or more; running wasn't too fun, but the beach made it invigorating. When we lived in Louisiana Keef made one of our spare rooms into a killer gym for me--  miss it! We just never got around to doing that here, but I'm still planning to some day. I firmly believe that exercise is a major component to living a long, productive life.  Ok, let me get off my soap box now! But, really, great respect for you Cane.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Pouring rain here.... Thank You, D.D. I try ...Need to do more cardio, like you said running, is boring...And not very good on the OL knees..So Drag that Husband of yours out,head to the beach & Walk.... It will Help that RLS.....And many other things....


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant get to the last page.
Whoops,,,i am the last page.  Lol
Morning Potheads
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I'm back !-- Having a wake and bake again !-- The legs are O.K.!--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.
Another rainy day in the pnw. I laughed this morning.. really, it had been a couple of weeks since i laughed. even felt my stomach muscles.  

Mr rb transplanted the clones for me.. now i have to take clones of my revegged Medicine pheno.. want that forever.

Hippie, i hope you got some sleep. and congrats on the weight loss. 

i miss exercise, i will go back next week. 
WH, i resemble the pot head remark.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. The fog is so thick, you can see about 5 ft in front of you and not much else. I am truly glad to not have to drive anywhere when its like this. I have been a gym rat for some time. I haven't found a gym in Cali that I like or has the kind of place I'm looking for, but I am one of those people who needs to work out to stay sane. Maybe that's my problem?


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, Rose. Slept rather well after the Giant stomped a mud hole in me.

Not too sure what the day has planned for me other than Thursday beer day. Got to hit the grow shop and pick up some rockwool cubes and get some seeds started if'n I'm gonna have a late indoor grow and a summer outdoor grow. Got some goodies to drop off at the post office, too. I think next week will be the week I revamp the grow room and get my butt back in gear.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Flower room is finally set and did my 2 week whack back, people wonder why I always have massive cola's and very little popcorn. Here is a before and after of the trim they get, don't worry they look like you never touched them a week later, they bush back very fast, but during bud set its crucial to get light all the way down to the bottom of the plant to every bud site.



   Yo Bud Interesting... You take almost all the Veg Off???   When is it you do this 2 week wack???

    Rose  Glad that you are Laughing again...You will be back at the gym in no time....

   Keef Take your Bride for more walks on the beach, will do you both a world of good....Sounds like she loves the beach....

    I'm off to pick up some fans & gas up the camper, might head out fishing when the flood stops..:confused2:
  Got another Tai Chi class [email protected] better not get to ripped, But better have one for the road what ca.. say  :48:


----------



## Keef

Exercise?  --If I could keep up with home maintenance and other stuff I wouldn't need excercise! -- Most of my life the work I did kept me in descent shape !-- The big hump I face is excerise is gonna hurt this ole body --I know it will become easier with repetition but I'm not ready to face that pain yet ! Cane U right DD and the pups need a beach walk and the weather will be good so I think we got a plan !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I sent you an email, not sure if it went through or not.


----------



## Rosebud

I wish i could walk on the beach with ya'll. I am walking the floor of my house which is small but if i do it ten times that might help.

 Cane, do you have crazy rain over there? this drought is over, i am afraid the big tree is going to fall it is so wet in this desert.

So the cat Charles Phillip aka "fluffy chuck", who is a bad mother f, shut your mouth.. Daughter named him fluffy chuck after Superfly (1972)...I know you had to be here, but he jumped on the counter to get his morning cream and i was rubbing his big belly when he stepped in his cream and flung it all over mr rb and the floor.  Just cracked me up. I need to get out more huh. mr rb said it was good to hear me laugh.. it has been a while. wish i had a video.


----------



## Keef

Rose we only got about 20-30 miles of wild undeveloped beach --It might get crowded !

Dog-- no e-mail but I tagged U back so U can find me !-- Attached a pic of the infamous hot tub too !


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, I could keep you fit just doing Coke runs for me. It's 180' round trip from bed to the kitchen at Rancho Hippie. Pullet said I should get a mini fridge. I told her this is my exercise program. I also do Alzheimer's aerobics. I'll head for a Coke, notice I haven't fed the fish, feed 'em, get distracted by something, head back for bed, and realize I forgot to get the Coke. That doubles my run to 360 feet!

I think when it warms back up I'm going to do the breakfast diet. There's a nice little mom & pop restaurant two miles away. I can hoof it in a half hour, cop a sensible munch, and hoof it back. There's two that are a mile away, but they're the chain type eateries.

Even got two routes I can take. One is the shoulder of the road the entire way, and the other is walking out back, following the creek a mile to a dirt road, and then to a bike path that ends up in town. Makes a great doobie walk.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC, all of the Aurora Indica spouted today.  Keef, my Bub seed is looking black, it still plump.  If, it does not make it I'm just going to stay with AI's And, wish for females.  This narn rain when is it going to stop.  My dog had her pups last night.  Just, three, boy am I happy about that.  Usely they have 8-10-16.  Now, all I have to do is fine good homes for two, because I want to keep one. I know I'm crazy.  Time for wake and bake again


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, that sounds like a great plan. I had a bacon tomato and avocado omelet after the doc this week. wonderful. 

 I did 5 end to end house walks. I am dead. Maybe 5 this afternoon. I lifted some weights. My left arm is considerably weaker. what is that about I wonder.
Nes glad you only have three. I have never had puppies in our house. kittens once. Everything is neutered around here..  i love them though.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> That the one that's in Holly, MI?



Not sure of their addy


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope ya get to feeling your normal self soon Rose. Rainey day here in Dallas and cold. Well cold for me that is. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, Keef's napping. I'm blitzed, watching a scary movie.


----------



## WeedHopper

DD what did you do to my buddy? Did you beat him till he passed out,,,, or something even worse ,,,,like asking him to set down and talk. :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Well, Keef's napping. I'm blitzed, watching a scary movie.


 Which one?


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> DD what did you do to my buddy? Did you beat him till he passed out,,,, or something even worse ,,,,like asking him to set down and talk. :rofl:


 He was thinking about a 4n hot tub wiring plant that could relax you and get you high at the same time, lol.

Went to a walk in dispensary. My first time as a patient. Always been a vendor so far. I had a great conversation with the owner about Christie and his policies about mmj. Bought some edibles, some bhang cartridges, and 1/8 of chocolate thai. Not cheap.


----------



## WeedHopper

Shes watching Keef sleep,,,very scary i bet. Lol


----------



## umbra

my BoC is much better than the chocolate thai


----------



## umbra

the vape pen is....outstanding. The bhang cartridge is CO2 extracted. 550mg for $40. no glycols or giycerines. GDP is what I got. Tested at 55.39% THC. Brownie was 56mg, starting to kick in.


----------



## WeedHopper

I loves GDP. Bet its awesome as a liquid.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I loves GDP. Bet its awesome as a liquid.



Yes it is. I could get used to this.


----------



## umbra

This is the same as dabs. its pure oil


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser thats what im talking about. I took two hits and Pow ,,,,,it was an awesome high. Love how clean it is. I really think Liquid/oil is the wave of the future. Its clean and pure,,,much better for your lungs and the best high as for as im concerned. Also NO freaking waste. And they are getting better and better at making it.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Hopper, this is the shnizzle. Keef would go thru a cartridge a day. His biggest problem would be sharing with DD. Definitely a place for this in any market. Legalization will just go crazy with this technology.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Hopper, this is the shnizzle. Keef would go thru a cartridge a day. His biggest problem would be sharing with DD. Definitely a place for this in any market. Legalization will just go crazy with this technology.


Bro you are right on the money, thats for sure. I truly belive this is the wave of the future. The best way to partake in an unbelievable plant.
And DD would kick his butt if he didnt share.
Ive got a half a zip of GDP right now. I plan on switching over to oil on my next purchase.


----------



## umbra

At this point...there is no going back


----------



## WeedHopper

Would love to meet ya one of these days Little Brother.  Me and the Wife wil take a trip someday to Cali and hopefully meet some of our friends on MP and get blitzed. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Looks like we might have the Hippie walking, Like leading a horse with a carrot, Just need to lead the the Hippie with a Joint A beer & a meal ....But you will be walking to get there....That's Great!!!! ......I gotta pick up some of that Liquid weed...How 's the taste???


----------



## WeedHopper

Here is a hint Rose,,,a Film Maker had the same 1st and last.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, i am on it.

So how do they make it w/out glycol or glycerin please?


----------



## Keef

Muscle Relaxer and a dose of caps --kicked my a-s-s----Knocked my  me out !-- Took another muscle relaxer and filled up my pipe !-- I'm doing a wake and bake in the afternoon and don't care !---When I wake up I fight Godzilla --not a nice person !


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Looks like we might have the Hippie walking, Like leading a horse with a carrot, Just need to lead the the Hippie with a Joint A beer & a meal ....But you will be walking to get there....That's Great!!!! ......I gotta pick up some of that Liquid weed...How 's the taste???


It has a hash oil taste but the taste of gdp comes thru strong. This is an indica, but could have gotten shiskaberry as a sativa. Not all of the cartridges are the same, and not all the strains are the same.
Rose, I have no idea how they do it. Next time you're in a dispensary check them out. I think its made in Las Vegas...bhang.


----------



## Keef

The e-cig I use is called a tank type e-cig !--There are several kinds !--In all they have a wick the juice is pulled into a burning chamber !--When the button is pushed it heats up the juice making smoke !  They also make one that has a filter filled tank !-- In these systems the THC  can't seperate from the base !--- I'm after juice that can be used in all types !-- As the # of oil increases the liquid gets thicker and will not be able to move thru the wick on the burner !-- So no worky!-- The viscosity must be right for the e-cig to work right !  So amount of THC and base must balance !--The secret is use more potent oil and less of it !  I get some shatter I prove my theory !-- Another thing --If U want a dab take a dab --This is more of a all day lollipop--hit it when U want not just sit around taking hit after hit !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Ok, i am on it.
> 
> So how do they make it w/out glycol or glycerin please?


Dang Rose,,you are good. Like me you are a Googler. You got me. Nobody else but TCVG and ANDY52 know my real name. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, I really hate you vaping guys! It is imperative that I get my hands on one!  Free weed!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I got a gallon of VG, but no green oil to put in it! Dang! Can't get high on glycerin alone!


----------



## Keef

For a Dab pen the wick which draws the oil into the combustion chamber has to be coarse enough to allow  the warm hash oil into the combustion chamber !--- The product is vaporized but residue will slowly build up on the burner making it less effective at turning the oil into smoke !--- I think a dab pen would clog up quicker because U would use it less !-- I use a high nicotine juice in mine --My goal is to make a juice for me that has nicotine and Hash Oil -- A balance so that when I get enough nicotine I also got enough THC to keep my daily gentle glow stoked up all day !  If U want a dab -take a dab --This is for medicine and maintaining a glow !--U want to get high ? --- Hit it more often !


----------



## umbra

So much better on my lungs than flowers


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, I found that story about your cat hilarious!  Hippie, I too do Alzheimer aerobics; think it's the secret to my svelte body!  And, Cane, you are so right-- more walks on the beach!


----------



## Keef

Um ra --Got a question about your Liquid Weed !--U said there was no V.G. or P.G. ---'Spain to me how they get that shatter into a liquid thin enough to pass thru the wick ? Or do U have a dab pen !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's what I'm looking for Umbra,a way to imbibe without killing my already fragile lungs.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> So much better on my lungs than flowers



Exactly Little Brother.  My old *** lungs need all the help they can get. I abused them for along time with ciggs. I really think this is the answer to alot of the negatives of plant material and smoke. Even better then using a Volcano.  Much more pure. I mean isnt that what we are all searching for,,,,a clean pure way of ingesting our Meds.


----------



## Keef

About the flavor of Liquid Weed ? -- U do know it can be easily  flavored ?  Any weed extract in the flavor of your choice !--I got Blueberry weed with hints of blueberry --No problem I can add blueberry flavoring and give up a sweet blueberry oil --No problem !-- I get some shatter or wax ? --I'll show U !--- Me and Hippie want tobacco flavoring --Right Hippie ? ---Get up in the morning and have coffee  with  nicotine and your morning buzz at the same time !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Keef they are already doing that,,,flavoring the oil.


----------



## giggy

meds? i thought it was for getting high. here i go for many years doing it wrong. ok let's have a bowl of medicine. yall join me.:smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

I use it for both. :48::48::48:


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I don't make this stuff up as I go !--Been a lot of research and testing !--Winterized RSO will work but it will clog your burner within a few tokes ! The extract must be very clean to work right !--Let me see if I can say this without breaking a rule !-- I have a friend who experiments some !--He extracted weed then he extracted some of those tricome looking things that grow in cow **** !--He then combined the 2 oils and made e-cig liquid out of it !--Taste like burning a plastic ( so I was told)  --He said he met god !


----------



## WeedHopper

Huh.....? Im high Bro. You lost me somewhere between Hopper and God. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

F.Y.I. ---The e-cig system I use is a -- Kanger Tech  Clear Atomizer Series-- The replaceable " burners" come in two types -- Low resistence--easier to toke - and High resistance --For People who hit a cig hard !--The low resistance  burners have a coarser wick which will allow thicker fluid to be used ! I need fluid that can pass thru that wick without clogging up !-- All burners clog up eventually -I get about a week out of mine with nicotine juice ! Now to find the most potent plant I can lay hands on !--The more potent the oil the less you'll have to use and cut the things thickness so it vaps easier !


----------



## yarddog

Well, spent a few minutes jamming to Iron Maiden and packing some caps.    Had to empty out some 1000mg cinnamon caps and use that.   No one local had empty caps, amazon did, 5 to 7 days.  
Used the vaped material.  We don't vape it all the way.  A lot of times I can still see a hint of green.      Made up a few for the wife and I.   I get a stronger, but more mellow high.  Got to go, face getting droopy!!


----------



## yarddog

Keef got pictures for us.  He can do the explaining.    Check out that hot tub!!  
View attachment 233630
View attachment 233631
View attachment 233632


----------



## Keef

I think U heard me laud and clear Hopper !--- About MJ being a medicine --If U come ho.e after a hard day and a few tokes just drains that stress right away -- Is that not a medicine ? --- All meds got side effects  such as anal seepage  ( sounds like the cure is worse than the disease )---Anyway it's  a shame but the side effect of MJ is it gets U high !-- Terrible  side effects  but I do my best to live with it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Huh? I said its my meds. My Wife uses it for Meds. Hell i use it for both. You must be talking to giggy. Lol
You must be high Little Brother.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !--I get jealous of U guys pics!--This ain't nothing special just wanted to show that we ain't all Grow Masters like  Kraven , Umbra and Rose !  There's  also a pic of my grow kit !--- All U need to be an water farmer !-- There's  another young box in bloom across from the pic !-- The house stays about 76 degrees and with 4 of my LEDs  --the temp in the grow room stays in the mid to low 80s !


----------



## Keef

Hopper I was back peddling about those tricome looking things that grow in cow **** ( can U say 'shrooms ?) And mixing it with Hash oil !--I'm trying not to break the rule about other drugs --!


----------



## yarddog

Keef, sounds like you are trying to make an oil that sends the user "down the rabbit hole".


----------



## Keef

No that wasn't me I'm all about weed extracts !-- My man did say it was profound !--


----------



## umbra

you could boil up a mess crawdaddies in that hot tub


----------



## Keef

Is it too late for supper ? -- Chicken Alfredo --Steamed Spinach -- Crusty toasted parmigian bread !--Hippie should I set U a plate !


----------



## Keef

One big push and it's done Umbra !-- With DD orientation and crazy schedule for orientation and the weather have conspired to prevent hooking that tub up !-- My side kick will have the whole week to help !-- She say if I die she wants to be there and not find me later !--She don't let people just lay there and die !--Hospital Christmas  Party and a guy hits the floor in front of her !--Bunch of Pediatric  Doctors just watched  as she preformed CPR with another nurse !  -See that's  why I'm afraid of her !--She can kill U --resuscitate your dead a-s-s --Go off on U and then kill  U again !  U got to respect someone who can do that !


----------



## giggy

did someone say something about mudbugs? man i love me some crawdads, pop the tail and suck the head yum yum but i settled for taco's.


----------



## umbra

the bhang vial uses a wick system. I'm sure it is all standardized. The burner comes with a new vial every time, so I doubt clogs are much of a problem.


----------



## umbra

resistance is 1.9 to 2.1 ohms


----------



## giggy

ok time for another bowl. one of these days i need to try a vape. them things aren't cheap but the thought of liquid weed sounds pretty cool.


----------



## mrcane

Yep.............:48:


----------



## Keef

They can be shipped alive Giggy and I know where to get the best !-- Had a 20 + bag delivered last year !-- Got a great boil recipe -- corn , #2 potatoes ( small ones) onion and garlic !--and U have to throw some crabs in too !  DD likes the peeled tails for cooking --$9-12 a pound !  When I buy the farm --I been thinking of a group of cottages for Snowbird Old Farts -- A place the snowbirds can winter with other snowbird farmers !-- Maybe a little green house with each cottage for they winter grow !-- Big bonfire at night sharing Our best with each other !--good food and developing bonds with other farmers !--  Don't know the how's or have a plan --Just seems like a good idea to me !-- I will be buying 10+ acres that weed will pay for so it wouldn't be about money !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, I am going to take a pic of a E cig store here. All flavors. not pot just juice.

Checked my deliver service and didn't see bhang on the list. hmmm

giggy, medicine good good medicine. we just didn't know we were medicating in the 60's.

cane, pass is closed again for avalanche patrol.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> the bhang vial uses a wick system. I'm sure it is all standardized. The burner comes with a new vial every time, so I doubt clogs are much of a problem.



By the Umbra ,,,,bhang stix is what my bro brought over the other day. His had thd Sativa. I want to try the hybrid.


----------



## Keef

Pics are great Rose but what I need is a sample !---He'll all us southern Outlaws would love to sample it !  For myself --I need to know what the industry standard is --So I can know what quality I need to produce it !--The " How to" is posted at Skunk Pharm and other places on the net !---The equipment  needed is a Hash oil extraction machine --Even BHO would work !-- U heat measured portions of  Shatter and V.G. --Heating them makes them thinner and easy work with !-- Once they nice and thin U homogenize  the mixture ! --So if U have a supply of shatter and a base --It'll take about 2 minutes to make T-Juice as D.D. calls it !-- Frustrating not to have access to some shatter or wax so I can perfect the process!


----------



## mrcane

Yep Rose.the weather has been wacko here....just to warm for this time of year,glad that it is snowing up high hopefully the Olympics are getting it also.... Have you tried this liquid weed???
  Glad you are back & feeling better

                          Let's puff some Flower,,:48:


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> By the Umbra ,,,,bhang stix is what my bro brought over the other day. His had thd Sativa. I want to try the hybrid.


 So somebody bought a bunch of NCH's flowers and juiced them and put them in bhang vials...and they were excellent. I'm trying to get a few 100 of them...for my head.


----------



## Keef

I 'm high let me ramble and tell all my secrets !-- The Super Critical CO2 Hash Oil Extraction Machine---?--    
Carbon dioxide or CO2 is a liquid at low Temps and high pressure ---When CO 2 is warmed and the pressure goes up  CO2 begins to act like a solvent ---We talking about a
Homogenizer ? -- There is a small batch homogenizer that sells for about $300!  One of those small " bullet blenders would work fine if U Making big batches --3-4 ounces ! Same on the small batch homogenizer !-- U need at least 10,000 rpms to break the oil into such small pieces it can't separate again !  There is no need for a one toke juice same as a dab !  I'm thinking something as low as 20% would work just fine !--A formula equal toke for toke of a decent mid range weed !--Stoners get social when Sharing the herb --One toke and you're catatonic is too strong for party oil !-- I can see Rose now in front of a cabinet of oils compounding oils to fix her patients ailments !


----------



## DirtyDiana

M-juice, not T juice. But, I like the sound of "liquid weed."  Of course, Keef has been wanting to make liquid weed for the last two years!  He worked like a crazed scientist trying to make it strong enough. I smoked what he made & got a subtle buzz as long as I toked on it constantly. He finally gave up when he realized what it would take; he just didn't have the resources to make it so. That's why he's always looking for the best weed with the highest THC.  It is still his ultimate goal; it's just a matter of time. If y'all haven't  noticed,  Keef gets very single-minded. We'll never hear the end of the juice or those d***mn tetras!  And, by the way, I really do have a hot tub! I start my work week tomorrow night, on for three 12's. Hopefully we'll have nice weather on my days off so we can electrify this thing!  I'm fixing to get single-minded around here!


----------



## Keef

Me singled minded ?-- When a head injury give U a gift like laser focus of the mind --- Some stuff I know but don't have words to explain !--Nothing is for free!----My face, my left arm , and neck are screwed but --I got out the original research on tetras and anything I could find about it !--Bottom line is it is a problem of numbers !--All tetras aren't equal !-- but--If a jewel like UBC Chemo only occurred in one out of a thousand tetras that survived and U treated a hundred thousand seed U should have at least numbers say U should be produce at least 10 plant like UBC Chemo !-- Any idea what a plant like that would be worth?-- The Cool part to me is that if UBC Chemo came out of a tetra ---What else is beyond 4n !  What if there is a ant that produces 50% THC ? --We can't say it's  impossible because we don 't know !-


----------



## Keef

Bear with me !---I was rereading Umbra's  post about his no V.G. / P.G. --That's  hard for me to process --How does it go from hard shatter to liquid capable of passing thru a wick !--Another thing --550 mg. Of extracted shatter for $40 !---About $80 a gram --I know which side of that transaction I plan to be on !-- Is that a special dab pen ? -- Cause that sounds like what U talking about !-- Maybe a Dab vape pen !-- I want something  that can be used in most if not all commercial e-cig systems !


----------



## umbra

its a 510 thread setup. The battery pack is called O pen vap. google it. Bhang stick is 1 of several battery packs. The battery pack has a screw adaptor, 510 thread. The cartridge screws on to the battery pack. The battery also has a screw adaptor for a USB plug to charge the battery pack.


----------



## Keef

$80 a gram for CO2 shatter turned into a liquid weed !--- Ain't that like over $2000 an ounce income from an ounce of shatter ?   Low bid at 10% shatter recovery from weed so about  50 grams of shatter per pound!--- So 2 of them THC cartridges per gram of shatter  !--- So that would make  25 --1 gram bottles of liquid weed worth $80 each !---I be wanting a piece of that !


----------



## Keef

Yep Umbra the battery I use is Kanger Tech  1,000 ma. got a 2 mil Kanger burner section !--The fluid has to be liquid enough to flow thru the wick !--I got to look that system up !---Still can't visualize no base !-- It just doesn't work unless the fluid can get thru the wick !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef out, DD about out. Off to ride that Dreamweaver train...... I hope!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, so I missed the train. Apparently, so did Keef. Here we are on the sofa watching music videos & partaking.  This here's a story about Billy Joe & Bobbie Sue, 2 young kids who had nothing better to do...  I think you know the rest.  That about sums it up! Got some Pink Floyd happening. Money........  oooh, oooh, Led Zepplin!


----------



## ness

Keef you still awake?


----------



## Keef

Yep Nes !--Having coffee and smoking a bowl !--DD is a night nurse so we have strange hours !--Here U are delivering puppy's and she delivers babies! -- U don't have to understand that 4n stuff or the liquid  weed !-- I can teach U what U need to know! --DD and I have plans for a mom / pop liquid weed business !---One day I hope to be able to sell it on line !-- If I can convince one of our free state members to assist me in getting an ounce of shatter so I can begin Making juice !--- Prohibition ends and I'll probably be trying to buy any excess weed the O.F.C.  has !  Or maybe trade liquid weed for it !--The fjture oops Brite !


----------



## ness

me two smoking a bowl and coffee


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bedtime Keef! That last sentence was a little quirky!  I just had a bowl of cheesy grits so I'll be down soon!


----------



## ness

Ya, I have just three new born puppies.  They are so sweet.  Just heard thouder (spelling)  So, I have to shut down my computer.  Keef, do you top the Aurora Indica?  My babies are doing good.  Broke through this morning All three.


----------



## ness

Going to check the weather and than shutting down.  Bad weather coming.  Good night:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Hope the seed do U right !-- Maybe U read yesterday about the cost of those CWO ( Clock Work Orange )--$305 for 6 seed !--If I can get a male and female from the 6 seed I got then I'll breed more seed and get U some !---When they can find it CWO goes for $550 an ounce !-- Truth is I don't think it holds a candle to what I'm after !-- When prohibition  ends --How's it gonna feel to know U grow the best weed within a hundred miles !-- When this does happen and investors  are looking for grow masters --Your grow skills will put U at the top of the list !--- Lots of ways to make a living from farming weed !


----------



## DirtyDiana

My hands are over ears!


----------



## Grassman

Hey Keef are you the same person whose article on defoliation is in Grow Weed Easy


----------



## Keef

Grassman  ---Welcome to the O.F.C.  !--Nope not my article !--I'm just a humble student of the weed !


----------



## Keef

I'm the Keef who chases tetraploid MJ varieties !-- I think I'm kinda on the fringes !-- I grow aero under LEDS --- We have a wake and bake session every morning so feel free to join us !-- Have some coffee smoke some weed !-- or whatever comes up !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC, raining here and windy. :spit:and :joint4: Just, got done eating pizza.  

Keef do you top Aurora Indica?  Going to see how far they have grown.


----------



## giggy

morning folks happy fry-day. raining now but supposed to change to snow. it shouldn't stick cause it ain't cold enough. gonna be a long day working in the rain, yall have a great one and i'll check in when i can. peace


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Keef, I am going to take a pic of a E cig store here. All flavors. not pot just juice.
> 
> Checked my deliver service and didn't see bhang on the list. hmmm
> 
> giggy, medicine good good medicine. we just didn't know we were medicating in the 60's.
> 
> cane, pass is closed again for avalanche patrol.


rose i must be a tad bit younger (55 in march) then you as it is the early 70's before i ever took a toke.


----------



## mrcane

Yo... Good Morning O.F.C. Ready for FryDay .....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Man Keef,,you are one typing bastage. Lol
I have trouble reading that much at one time. Im ADHD,ADD,OCD,,,and now i gotta get up and run around the table. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay im back,,,,Morning Potheads.yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps, looks like you all were up all night chatting. that is nice.

Morning mr rb oops I mean WH. how you doing with all that alphabet stuff?

Keef and dd make me laugh.

Ness, you got puppy breath?  awesome

Umbra you got me wanting to go to a dispensary bhang.

Giggy, yes, i am 63 and had my first hit in 1968. I said at the time, this stuff is for me! I knew it was first time i smoked it. Never dreamed it would be medicine someday, but it is. I had an iffy stomach even then and it fixed it. So on some level compared to alcohol it was meds.
First time i smoked was with my boyfriends brother, he was a very bad teenager and turned into the nicest man and father. We got together every year until he died. RIP JPJ. I will always love him.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I ate a 500mg brownie last night. Slept great. Coffee and vape pen.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Umbra. Vapping oil is even better then vapping dry flowers.
I have a Digital Extreme that i dont use anymore. Like the oil to much.


----------



## Hippie420

Beer, rangoons, and Green Giant made for an early night. Slept like the dead. Gotta put video cameras in the house. I swear the Old Hen waits for me to pass out and then beats me like a guinea loan shark. Sore as hell this morning.

Got ya beat by a year, Rose. Mary Jane and the temptations of Eve all came to me the summer of '67. I found both to be lovely.

First time I smoked weed, my childhood friend brought a joint out to our meeting spot in the woods. I smoked it with him and got nothing. He's got this goofy look on his face and seemed to laugh at everything and nothing.

Next day, he brings another joint. Same effect (nothing). I'm starting to take it personal.

Day three, his younger brother brings a chunk of blonde Lebanese hash. NOW I get the joke! Still believed in God at the time, and I prayed I'd never come down. After that, I could get high on weed, too.

What a long, strange journey it's been.......


----------



## Rosebud

what a long strange trip it has been. Awesome Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper

I knew a few ppl that didnt get high at 1st. I like you Hippie smoked my 1st joint in the woods in a tree house. I got toasted though.  Lol
I havent looked back,,i am a Pothead.


----------



## yarddog

I didn't get high the first time.   I tried it at a race track one night.  
He is a speed junkie now.   Mj was always enough for me.     
I'll admit, I too am a pothead.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes you are Dog,,,stinking potheads.yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Wow, I have managed to cripple myself again today.....so the SSTD kicks a little bit like the HS, I'm just wiped out...it's a day ender fosure. Gonna put chili on, grab another one of the fresh buds and play Diablo 3 for the rest of the day. I got everything up and into plastic so the cure starts today. Have plenty of really good medicine now. Hope everybody is as happy as I am today....good karma  and kind thoughts :48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps, looks like you all were up all night chatting. that is nice.
> 
> Morning mr rb oops I mean WH. how you doing with all that alphabet stuff?
> 
> Keef and dd make me laugh.
> 
> Ness, you got puppy breath?  awesome
> 
> Umbra you got me wanting to go to a dispensary bhang.
> 
> Giggy, yes, i am 63 and had my first hit in 1968. I said at the time, this stuff is for me! I knew it was first time i smoked it. Never dreamed it would be medicine someday, but it is. I had an iffy stomach even then and it fixed it. So on some level compared to alcohol it was meds.
> First time i smoked was with my boyfriends brother, he was a very bad teenager and turned into the nicest man and father. We got together every year until he died. RIP JPJ. I will always love him.



Hi, Rosebud, yes, I have 3 new born pups.  The runt has gotten as big as the first born.  There is plenty of milk to go around.  2 boys and 1 girl.  First time I smoke was when I was 12 and I did not know what was going on.  Did not smoke again until I was 17teen.  Like, it just right.


----------



## ness

Morning Kraven nice bud.  Have a good Friday.


----------



## Hippie420

I envy you, Nes. Puppy kisses are heartwarming. You've got something to look forward to in the next few weeks.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Hey it's morning to me !--My first toke was 1973 and I had just finished Military Policeman  school at Fort Jackson --( Alabama)--Knew right away that I was a pot head !--I never busted anyone for possession ---How cod I bust someone doing something I did !-- Now if U were obviously  --stoned  I put U in the back of my jeep and change my mind before we got to the cop shop and let them go ---Then go around the corner to see what they stuffed under the seat for ole Keef !--All sorts of pipe and weed !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, I was pretty naive.....  Keef had to teach me how to inhale!  I was 26 yrs old! That was in 1989. I kept drawing in the smoke & then blowing it out! I couldn't figure out how to get it in my lungs! So, yes, I did smoke but I didn't inhale!! But, finally I got it & had wild hallucinations!  It was scary, but I knew that I'd do it again!  Never hallucinated  again after that. Love my MaryJane!


----------



## Hippie420

DD, your maiden name wouldn't be Clinton, would it?


----------



## Rosebud

bummer dudes... my old boss called me back to work..is he crazy? He is talking paying well.  hmmmm more talk. I am a stoner now..


----------



## Keef

When DD and I met , I'd been single for 5 years and the women at the hospitals had been very, very good to Keef !---I was having a grand ole time and was not looking for a wife !-- DD was freshly divorced and was not interested in finding a man ! --She wore no make up and her hair was down past her butt!-- When the D.O.N. introduced us the chase was on !--- The pentacostal church wanted thier errant  child back and tried that guilt stuff on me!--After the first encounter  with the church they changed my name to Lucifer !!--They never met anyone like me --i.mune to thier manipulation thru guilt  !---When I first ally asked her to marry me she said ask me again next year !--So I did !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

No, Hippie, not Clinton. I'm a Jackson, or Ms. Jackson if you're nasty.  Rose, don't you already have a good job with great fringe benefits?


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm sorry but we got rules around here !--If U insist on using the "W" word we're gonna have to ban U till U learn your lesson !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just a little tidbit, I wanted nothing to do with Keef. I was over men!  I tried to be good & keep going to church until HE showed up one Sunday morning putting the heat on! It was just inevitable! And I did tell him to ask me again in a year! He proposed on Thanksgiving;  it was my wonderful cooking! The following  Thanksgiving he asked again. I said yes, but not til May.  True story!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Wow, I have managed to cripple myself again today.....so the SSTD kicks a little bit like the HS, I'm just wiped out...it's a day ender fosure. Gonna put chili on, grab another one of the fresh buds and play Diablo 3 for the rest of the day. I got everything up and into plastic so the cure starts today. Have plenty of really good medicine now. Hope everybody is as happy as I am today....good karma  and kind thoughts :48:



I hate you Kraven! Just lovely!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Wow, I have managed to cripple myself again today.....so the SSTD kicks a little bit like the HS, I'm just wiped out...it's a day ender fosure. Gonna put chili on, grab another one of the fresh buds and play Diablo 3 for the rest of the day. I got everything up and into plastic so the cure starts today. Have plenty of really good medicine now. Hope everybody is as happy as I am today....good karma


----------



## DirtyDiana

BTW Kraven, I really, really hate you! What a lovely bud!


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon all First time to puff? guess Jr high with my, to be sister in law...And I inhaled and got high...Couldn't smoke freely for twenty some odd years, due to that W word..NOW.. no one to tell me I can't and no one checking my pee...So care to join me :48:


----------



## Keef

Building a righteous buzz down here Cuz !--I saw some seed for that Effing Incredible you've talked about !-- I was tempted !


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> BTW Kraven, I really, really hate you! What a lovely bud!



DD if you and Keef were in the neighborhood I'd bring y'all over a jar....all it does is add up here.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice as always Kravin. Bastage. Lol


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Rose I'm sorry but we got rules around here !--If U insist on using the "W" word we're gonna have to ban U till U learn your lesson !


 Yeah! What he said!!!

If they offered me a hundred bucks an hour, I'd probably give 'em what I could, but I seriously doubt I could put in a 40 hour week if you held a gun to my head. The mind says yes, but the back says NO!


----------



## Keef

Don't talk like that Kraven because Green Santa makes us all in the same neighborhood !-- I been dying to see if your weed smokes as good as it looks !---I'd make a contribution to your grow fund for a taste !-- DD's  Fibromyalgia has been acting up and weed works better than her gabapentin for the neuralgia! ---Do the best I can but weed just don't grow fast enough !---U guys talk about cured weed !---Mine usually goes from plant to oven dry !--- We are so close to weed Independence  again that I can taste it !--- Long as nothing else happens to the grow we'll be there real soon !  Our biggest problem is trying to supply ourselves with weed while a grow matures --I al.ost ways end up having to take it early !


----------



## Hippie420

DD, what day in May? Tenth here!


----------



## yarddog

When my wife first smoked, she was 29, maybe 30.   She couldn't inhale.   For weeks after she started smoking, she would hear radios and people talking.   Took a month or two, and those wild rides tamed down.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Married on Cinco De Mayo.  Thought it would be easy to remember!  Kraven, you are so sweet!  Wish we had a pneumatic tube system!


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> I envy you, Nes. Puppy kisses are heartwarming. You've got something to look forward to in the next few weeks.



Yes, puppies are so, so, cute.  And, with just the three, I have a better change of giving them away.  Can't wait to see there personality.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--Hey it's morning to me !--My first toke was 1973 and I had just finished Military Policeman  school at Fort Jackson --( Alabama)--Knew right away that I was a pot head !--I never busted anyone for possession ---How cod I bust someone doing something I did !-- Now if U were obviously  --stoned  I put U in the back of my jeep and change my mind before we got to the cop shop and let them go ---Then go around the corner to see what they stuffed under the seat for ole Keef !--All sorts of pipe and weed !--



LOL, Keef like XMas.


----------



## WeedHopper

I wish we could all meet somewhere legal and have an MP party. BYOP and BYOB. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaaa 
I dont have tbe damn funds to travel to a legal state,,,damnt.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I wish we could all meet somewhere legal and have an MP party. BYOP and BYOB. Lol
> Yehaaaaaaaaa
> I dont have tbe damn funds to travel to a legal state,,,damnt.


 I did this before and it was a blast. We met in Cali for 4/20. It was Smokin Mom, the effen g, Multifarious, NCH, and myself.


----------



## ness

Keef look in on Bubblicious seed not root, but it still looks good.  The AI's are 1 inches tall.  My bathtub will not hole many.  I do hope I have all females.  Wishful thinking.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I been thinking the same thing !--I been knocking around the idea of a Stoner Retreat at the farm I got my eye on! -- Maybe some R.V. hook ups and/ or some cabins for the snowbirds to winter over !-- Kind of an O.F.C.  retreat !--Give me a chance to smoke  a whole  hog ---  Half an hour to access to 20+ miles of wild beach !--Mexico is right over there for shoppers !--- I will have my own plane one day if U wluldn't be afraid of me being lit up and driving !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> I wish we could all meet somewhere legal and have an MP party. BYOP and BYOB. Lol
> Yehaaaaaaaaa
> I dont have tbe damn funds to travel to a legal state,,,damnt.



Excellent idea! Count me in!


----------



## DirtyDiana

We would have to meet at a beach & make a bonfire, sing Kumbaya!  And get higher than a kite! Whatta ya think guys?


----------



## mrcane

HELLO...:vap_bong__emoticon:..Neighbor stopped by we just burnt up some Girl scout Cookies With some OG Kush topped off with some Killer Apollo.....:stoned:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had to call in sick for tonight. My fibro is killing me & usually a migraine follows. Sucks!  Was my first night on my own too!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Brickweed is for the birds!


----------



## Keef

Giggy my go to fab. guy !---Would it be feasible to turn 8ft -x- 8ft-x-40 ft shipping container or 2  into a comfortabe cabin ? --


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Building a righteous buzz down here Cuz !--I saw some seed for that Effing Incredible you've talked about !-- I was tempted !



  Keef The Effing Incredible is great weed...a real pick me up smoke, some times a little to much for me.....My wife Loves it.....think that Rose would like it also,or any one that likes those speedy smokes!!


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, sounds like that is something I would like. I liked the alaska thunder f... is it from that? What is the real name?

Check your pms DD.


----------



## Keef

Chasing varieties  is what pot farmers do Cane !-

I got a moral question ? -- I wanted DD to call in sick and stay home  with me !--Does that make me a bad man ?  She's having neuralgia and not getting around d so well anyway !----I'll dose her up make it as tolerable as I can !-- Wait for it to taper off some !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wonder if those speedy strains would kick this fibro's arse!


----------



## Rosebud

DD have you ever tasted harlequin?


----------



## giggy

evening folks, home at last. pulling on a bowl of brick, don't laugh it's better then nothing. i sure hope this clone rotation works to keep the ol lady and i in smoke. i don't think i have ever grown enough to keep from having to buy.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy my go to fab. guy !---Would it be feasible to turn 8ft -x- 8ft-x-40 ft shipping container or 2  into a comfortabe cabin ? --



yes you can, but remember you will loose width and height when you insulate. google homes built out of shipping containers, some don't even look like they were containers. you will need a design where you don't have to have to much welding. i would like to have one to use as a under ground grow room and one as a storm shelter. keef a 8'x8' will be on the smaller side and i do know they have some that they shipped rotary blast drills inside. i know for a fact they have to be 15' tall and 16' wide to fit them.


----------



## Rosebud

oh giggy, we need to up your grow.


----------



## Keef

Same here Giggy but I'm almost there !  When I get to open that spare room for bloom I'll be in good shape !-- I got the varieties to fill it up but I for now I got a nursery / clone station and bloom ! I get that room for bloom and use present bloom as veg. -- Then I can start growing some real weed ! --Turning it into liquid weed and paying some bills!-- One day --I want to tell DD --Quit your job --I got this !--Do U know how good it would make this ole cripple feel ?


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, sounds like that is something I would like. I liked the alaska thunder f... is it from that? What is the real name?
> 
> Check your pms DD.



     Only know it as Effing Incredible....Have heard of the Alaska T. F...but never have tried it...


----------



## Hippie420

I just pulled a stoner boner! Got the notion to make cornbread. Got the crap mixed, got the cast iron frying pan in the oven at 450, put on the oven glove, pull out the pan and sat it on the stove. Poured the goodies in, and grabbed the damn handle bare handed.

I'm tellin' ya, I turned it loose quicker than I grabbed it!


----------



## mrcane

:doh: ...Ouch.....f***


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thought you were on a diet Hippie!  If you were being good, you wouldn't have got burned!


----------



## Keef

Sorry Hippie ! But --It's still funny !--

Giggy --There's a poem using a buried storage container !--They cave in from the weight of dirt collapse it within 5 years ! The sides and top aren't strong enough ! Nothing that can't be fixed with some reenforcemet!!--The smugglers down here use buried storage containers for an invisible drug stash !--Word is 5 years max before it partially collapsed! -- Great stealth grow room but U got to reenforce  the walls and top !


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> oh giggy, we need to up your grow.


i'm trying, and in a fresh start. i think most of them are 14 to 17 days old now.


Keef said:


> Same here Giggy but I'm almost there !  When I get to open that spare room for bloom I'll be in good shape !-- I got the varieties to fill it up but I for now I got a nursery / clone station and bloom ! I get that room for bloom and use present bloom as veg. -- Then I can start growing some real weed ! --Turning it into liquid weed and paying some bills!-- One day --I want to tell DD --Quit your job --I got this !--Do U know how good it would make this ole cripple feel ?


i hear you bro, i really don't like my ol lady working either but it has gotten real hard to stay on top of the bills. 


Keef said:


> Sorry Hippie ! But --It's still funny !--
> 
> Giggy --There's a poem using a buried storage container !--They cave in from the weight of dirt collapse it within 5 years ! The sides and top aren't strong enough ! Nothing that can't be fixed with some reenforcemet!!--The smugglers down here use buried storage containers for an invisible drug stash !--Word is 5 years max before it partially collapsed! -- Great stealth grow room but U got to reenforce  the walls and top !


yeah i read some stuff on that as well. the grow room wouldn't be a problem as it would have added walls. truefully you would be better to build or buy the storm shelter.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> I just pulled a stoner boner! Got the notion to make cornbread. Got the crap mixed, got the cast iron frying pan in the oven at 450, put on the oven glove, pull out the pan and sat it on the stove. Poured the goodies in, and grabbed the damn handle bare handed.
> 
> I'm tellin' ya, I turned it loose quicker than I grabbed it!



sorry brother, i know how it feels. been working with hot steel most of my life. i have burnt myself more times then i can count.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -I've always thought those 8x8x40 reefer shipping containers would make a great grow room --Insulated --climate controlled --white inner walls !--A little electrical and a touch of plumbing and your grow room is ready !--$10,000 each !


----------



## Keef

Giggy my interest in those shipping containers stems from my time in Korea .-- Thier houses were compounds --by that I mean all the rooms opened to a central courtyard !  I always thought a big square of shipping containers  would make a great compound --opened to the central court yard ---That would make for plenty inside living storage areas!-- Might do it at the farm !--


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Thought you were on a diet Hippie! If you were being good, you wouldn't have got burned!


 Figure the two slices I ate were less than 500 calories. When that's all you've eaten all day, it's cool.
Tomorrow I'm going off diet for a day. It's the Pullet's birthday, and she wants to eat at our favorite beaner restaurant. I'm game!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy -I've always thought those 8x8x40 reefer shipping containers would make a great grow room --Insulated --climate controlled --white inner walls !--A little electrical and a touch of plumbing and your grow room is ready !--$10,000 each !



never had the chance to check one of them out, always the plain ones. i have been in a couple semi trailers, some would need paint but pretty much the same way. the reefer units have a real good a/c. lol


----------



## Rosebud

Oh ouch Hippie.  i felt that when i read it.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Sorry Hippie ! But --It's still funny !--
> 
> Giggy --There's a poem using a buried storage container !--They cave in from the weight of dirt collapse it within 5 years ! The sides and top aren't strong enough ! Nothing that can't be fixed with some reenforcemet!!--The smugglers down here use buried storage containers for an invisible drug stash !--Word is 5 years max before it partially collapsed! -- Great stealth grow room but U got to reenforce  the walls and top !



  What If a guy was to use a Refrigeration Container...they are built extra heavy, double walled & insulated......I see'em take a beaten at sea.....


----------



## Keef

Cane -- I don't think I would bury a reefer container but there's  so many ways to disguise one !--Best thing would be just place it among some trees and Yep! AC unit  could easily adapted for air exchange !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Mexican word of the day:  wooden chair
  Maria is mad at me cause I wooden chair my tacos.


----------



## Hippie420

Know why Mexico doesn't have a summer Olympic team?

Any of 'em that can run, jump, or swim are already over here!


----------



## umbra

Hmmm...racism disguised as humor?


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Hmmm...racism disguised as humor?


 Didn't realize you were that sensitive after your anti Semitic remarks awhile back.


----------



## umbra

LOL Hippie I wasn't aware that saying my uncle used to send me unlevened crackers and I didn't get it, since neither of us are Jewish is anti semitic. But if you were offended, all you have to do is say so.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ivd been married 30 yrs to a bieutiful Hispanic women who is my best friend. So what?? Im human,,,thats it. Color dont mean ****.


----------



## umbra

Well put my friend


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> LOL Hippie I wasn't aware that saying my uncle used to send me unlevened crackers and I didn't get it, since neither of us are Jewish is anti semitic. But if you were offended, all you have to do is say so.


 No, it was a bit before that, when you were talking about the prices you weren't getting for weed. I'd go back a month or so and dig it up if I really wanted to prove my point, but it's not worth the effort as I'm way too stoned to bother.

I'm with ya there, Hopper. For many years, it seemed like most all my friends were brown or red. Some of the hardest working, non complaining people you'd ever care to meet.

If my attempt at a little non-hateful humor offended you, I apologize. Feel free to tell a few Irish jokes. I know 'em all.


----------



## yarddog

Dang hippie, burns suck.   Nothing to do but wait out the pain.    I burned myself the other day like that.  
Woke up this morning with a few snow flurries.    Nothing sticking.   Just a little flake every now and then.   
Personally, I wish people would lighten up about color.   I was born in 1988, way way after we had segregation in the south.    You guys that aren't from the south wouldn't believe the times I've been discriminated against because of my color.  I get it once a week,  to the point I pick which city to go grocery shopping because of racism.    It's so childish.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc yall have a happy saturday.


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning ofc if any of you are interested there is a two day event happening this weekend the first virtual cannabis health summit put on by green flower  many guest speakers  and its all free to download on your computers.ALot of scientists doctors nurses  Steve DeAngelo and others..Just in case your interested..Otherwise have a great weekend ofc


----------



## DirtyDiana

I sure didn't mean to open a can of worms. The "Mexican word of the day" is just a little humor around here; no offense meant. YD, that's awful to have to feel that way.  Keef told me I shouldn't post stuff like that, but I honestly didn't expect anyone to be offended. So please accept my sincerest apology. Anyways, good morning OFC!  And, yes, I am up early!


----------



## giggy

you know folk i was raised in texas and i was raised very predigest. my grandmothers on both sides were if you ain't white you ain't right. with mom and dad it was just the blacks.  when i joined the navy i had to change, and when i came home on leave i had a mexican girlfriend. when my grandmother found out i caught hell, but i opened the door as my brother and cousin both married mexican's. i have my predigest under control for the most part but there are still times. i try my best to treat everybody equal but there are just some people i can't stand and it is not because of color or creed, it is because they are a waste of good air. so i guess my predigest now is against stupid people.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Mossy, where's this virtual cannabis health summit happening?


----------



## Keef

D.D. is bad !--Shame on U woman for stirring up trouble !--Hippie too !--- U can't judge a person by sex , creed or color !--- I grew up like Giggy !--Races did not mix !---My father is one of the biggest racist I know !---When I joined the army was the first time I had mixed with other races !--- I learned quickly that people are people !--- Don't be offended by what D.D. said the Hispanics around here are the first to see the humor !-- I fought in the race riots in the army during the withdrawal from Vietnam! -- I now have a black brother in law !  --So I laugh at U if U think we racist !---Want something to be offended about ?  That war was fought by blacks and poor white trash !-- Then those who's family couldn't get them a college deferment to put off the draft !--- Copperhead Road by Steve Earle say --That draft white trash first , around here anyway !


----------



## DirtyDiana

You said a mouthful there Giggy. I was raised similarly, in Texas of course-- no surprise. When I was 13 my mom ran off with some man, taking us with her. Ended up in Montgomery, Alabama. First time I went to school with other colors, George Washington Carver High School! I had been taught to fear any color other than white. I remember being so afraid, but it didn't take me long to realize that we were all the same except for skin color. I just couldn't understand what was supposed to make me better just because of my color. That's when I knew that I had been lied to & misled & decided that I would base my opinion of people on an individual basis. Good & bad come in every color.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  All I got to say about  this is .....:48:


----------



## Keef

I got a question about whether U prejudice or not !---Follow me on this !--Chimpanzees share 97-98 % of DNA with humans --What if a genetic engineer were able to tweet a chimps DNA to make it fall well within the human range !--The G.E. embryo would be implanted in a surrogate chimp mom and carried to term -- The child would be kin to no human and born from an ape !  Would U want your daughter to date this new human being ?


----------



## mossycrew479

Sorry DD looked all over the sight just can't seem to find that information just no 20+ cannabis  experts speaking at the event sorry not real good at this internet stuff


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.
Umbra, i remember hearing about your hookups with sm and multi and it sounded a little weird to me..but that was after a fall out from multi (crazy bipolar guy i always liked) and a bit from SM. you must have behaved yourself cause i didn't hear about you. ha. I don't think the ofc would be much like that, i hope, if what i was told was true.

We have no heat this morning. the furnace is dead. mr rb thinks we should "tough it out"...ha ha. we will see. we have a fake log in our little franklin stove, but that is far away from me.  burr

Keef, no comment on your absurd question. My daughter is married to a Korean that was adopted into a good ole boy white racist family...that is pretty funny. We did a cross country trip with our best friends from alaska in 1972 they are black. I could write a book about that trip. starting at them meeting my parents, first black people in my parents white house. then being the only white people in richmond virginia at my gf home. I wouldn't trade that trip for anything. we were pioneers. ha.  I miss them. rip vera. We went to NC and W V.  we had fun. other people didn't understand, but we did.


DD, the health summit is here, you have time to register. i am. http://www.cannabishealthsummit.com/   Thanks mossy for reminding me.


----------



## Keef

Me too Mossy !-- I don,t know if U know but I have a problem with electronics! --I assassinated my first 2 smart phones !-- Just freaked out and blowed that mother away!--Learned my lesson though !--Shooting in the house will make your ears bleed !--The second one moored me so I took it to the back yard and busted a 12 ga. cap on it's a-s-s !--Looked like plastic confetti floating in the air !---That phone will never Mook anyone again !---So yeah Cuz --I have computer problems too !


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--Obsurd is the truth ain't it ?--- Sorry about the heat that's  got to suck !  I'm not prejudice but I still don't like kimchi!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Keef. I see you there Cane, good morning to you too.


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks for posting it rose sorry about heat I have a pellet furnace only down fall is I'll be hauling a ton of pellets in basement today about 4ton a year wasn't bad 12 years ago but now getting harder 50  40 lb bags ugg..Yea keef never went on computer to many dang buttons to push just to open wife got me this phone opened a whole new world to me


----------



## Keef

My GG#4 are doing well but still nothing from CWO !--In a couple days I'm gonna try the other 3 !--Thinking I may see if those Trips-x- T.E. seed are old enough to germ !  Bring them up together and breed it to GG !-- Gotta be good ! --


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose....Sorry to hear about your heat...Hope that you are staying warm...
    Thanks for the link on the summit will get in on some of it....
  Keef   Kim chi, fish & rice with an egg over for Breakfast ..Yum

     Might head into the rain forest for a couple days, the river I fish may drop in, Between storms... for a few Steelhead...


----------



## Rosebud

cane, other than the rain you live in paradise don't you. I have been there. so much beauty. So different from this side of the state.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I got a question about whether U prejudice or not !---Follow me on this !--Chimpanzees share 97-98 % of DNA with humans --What if a genetic engineer were able to tweet a chimps DNA to make it fall well within the human range !--The G.E. embryo would be implanted in a surrogate chimp mom and carried to term -- The child would be kin to no human and born from an ape !  Would U want your daughter to date this new human being ?



Only if he has money ,manors ,and no fleas.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning OFC,,,time to change the subject. What do you think about 4 way stop signs? Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

we have round a bouts all over our town.

Hey WH, how you doing today? It is 39 degrees out and no heat in... gonna have to put on some socks in a minute.
 Can't complain much compared to the blizzard of 2016...those poor people.


----------



## mrcane

Yes... Rose it is a little Paradise here, and the access to the National Park is wonderful.. It does Rain but that's what makes it so beautifully green...Mountains...Rivers .....& the ocean all right here....Love It..


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> --Want something to be offended about ? That war was fought by blacks and poor white trash !-- Then those who's family couldn't get them a college deferment to put off the draft !--- Copperhead Road by Steve Earle say --That draft white trash first , around here anyway !


 Yes, I'm quite offended. I don't consider Yoop and Bozzo as "white trash". I'm proud to call both of them my friends. 

Racism comes in all flavors. So does hypocrisy.


----------



## Rosebud

My heart goes out to all the black mothers who have buried their sons. That has to stop. 

I am  bordering on talking politics so I will stop there.

Cane i know the rain is necessary for beauty...the ivy covered I5 in Seattle always makes me happy. We have sage brush covered highways. I do need to go visit "over there" soon

I don't think my husband was or is white trash.


----------



## WeedHopper

It is true that most wars are fought by the poor ,,,of all colors,,thats a fact. I came from a poor family,,,but we were clean and proud. I was raised with poor folk of all colors. My father was not prejudice. I have always hated prejudice and always will. Thats why i like MP,,my friends here are not prejudice. 
Little cool here in Dallas,,but nothing like what the North East is going thru. Ouch.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie, we changed the topic.  Rose, you can't seem to catch a break! I hate being cold. Keef's already doing a morning nap!  I'll have to soon so I can work tonight.  Bummer, but somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## Rosebud

I think we are too cheap to call an emergency call.  I have warm clothes on now. Bud has a fireplace in his room.. lol  I will go grab one of the grow heaters and plug it in.  Weird. it is our heatpump... just dead. not a fuse.. the thermostat isn't even on.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thought we moved on to a different subject, but I think Keef's use of the word "whitetrash" was meaning the impoverished white population. I, too, grew up in poverty, but as WH made clear-- poor doesn't mean dirty or trashy. That being said, we were called whitetrash by the more fortunate white folks just because we were poor regardless of our hygiene. We were also labeled as rednecks too, which I find distasteful. I don't know what most of you look like, but I know that I enjoy the company.


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Hippie, we changed the topic.


 Thanks for the news flash.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im very good looking DD.
Weedhopper is handsome,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Okay maybe im stretching it a little. Lol


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rose, I am not sure what you heard about the other MP meet up. But since I was there, I suspect it was about other peoples sleeping arrangements. I thought we all had a good time, I certainly did. Truly glad I met NCH. I guess there is always the risk that the people we interact with online are not anything like we thought they would be, but I think most people let their true selves shine thru. I just think that there were a couple of people looking for something else, other than just partying with other MP members. We all are looking for something in life. I truly try not to judge anyone about anything.


----------



## mrcane

Just wanta smoke a little Bud.....:48:


----------



## ness

:48:Good Morning OFC, cool out, got the wood stove burning.  That is how we heat our house.  I guess, I was lucky because I never grow prej.  Never, saw any color but white people.  And, never give much thought about color.  So, I don't know the feelings of being preju.  Working on my Wake and Bake.  Can, I pass


----------



## WeedHopper

I remember that Umbra. That was along time ago. I was working out of town when that happened. I was sure jealous of you guys. I saw some of the pics.  You guys had a really good time from what i seen . My broke *** cant afford to go to Cali anytime soon. Sure wish i could . Hopefully someday.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Just wanta smoke a little Bud.....:48:


 me too:ccc:


----------



## Rosebud

I would love to meet you all. My goal would be to smoke a joint with each of you. and laugh, i would like to laugh. You are all good peeps.

Watching the cannabis summit.

PS, frying onions, the repair man is coming. YAY


----------



## ness

Me to WH I'm broke.  But, maybe one day when you know me better, I'll will try to save for a trip.  Saving Right now for a trip to NH to see my family for Thanksgiving.  Sure hope that works out.


----------



## ness

Morning Rosebud, you smoking yet  lol that a stupid ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am smoking nes, I am smoking a huge joint it will last half the day.  I hope you get to go to your family's for thanksgiving.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> I am smoking nes, I am smoking a huge joint it will last half the day.  I hope you get to go to your family's for thanksgiving.



Thank You, wish they had a picture icon of a pipe.:48:


----------



## Keef

White Trash ? -- That was just a lyric from a song !  I certainly  am not calling anyone white trash !--  It's  just that there was a lot of resentment from people who had no choice when they were drafted but to serve against those with the means to keep thier child out of the war !  No chance of college?  --Not in the top 10% of your high school class ?  No need planning a future cause U belong to Uncle Sam !  The military is the last bastion of segregation! -- Officers ( the educated) do not mix with the common soldier !  An officer dating an enlisted person is grounds for a court martial !-- U do not mix !-  This has always pissed me off !--Sorry I said white trash  --I was just reflecting what officers thought of the common soldier --like me !


----------



## ness

Keef, my :baby::baby::baby:are doing good.  They were a inch yesterday.  Have not measure to day.  Windy and cold here. :spit:and:bong2:


----------



## umbra

Keef, the other day I mentioned that you had chem 91 skunkva cut, and I must have been high, lol. That is another Bodhi strain that I have that my son and I grew out. He bred it to that '88 G13/hashplant. Its called clusterfunk. Sorry that I mixed those up.


----------



## giggy

yard dog and nes, yall both have a pm.

hopper you now have a pm too.


----------



## umbra

watching the cannabis summit...I looked at the schedule and I know a few speakers


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> yard dog and nes, yall both have a pm.
> 
> hopper you now have a pm too.


Got it Little Brother. Thanks
And by the way,,,if any you guys are ever round Dallas, ,,let me know and we can meet somewhere,,,, have some lunch ,,,and smoke some green. Ill be packing a Bhang stick with some juice ,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420

Heading into Flint for a chow down at the Pullet's favorite restaurant. Hard to believe it's been 26 years since I brought that little pink bundle of joy home. My life was perfect before her, then it got a whole lot better.

Ain't gonna drink the water, though.

Happy birthday, Angel!


----------



## Rosebud

Doug verin strain? where can it be found?

Don't drink the water Hippie.


----------



## Keef

I'm jealous Hopper !--- I'll be making some soon as I can ! -- So many questions still !--- Seems to me the higher the THC% in the mother weed the higher the THC in the extract !  Rose has some high CBD varieties so it doesn't have to be all about the THC !--- Liquid Weed with your desired THC and CBD percentage --your desired flavor --it's  all there !--


----------



## umbra

Not sure of Doug Verin. I was given a very special gift, by a special breeder called Doug's OG. Not sure if there is any relation.


----------



## Rosebud

we gotta get that strain... high thcv!!! sounds like it is made just for me, a speed freak.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'm jealous Hopper !--- I'll be making some soon as I can ! -- So many questions still !--- Seems to me the higher the THC% in the mother weed the higher the THC in the extract !  Rose has some high CBD varieties so it doesn't have to be all about the THC !--- Liquid Weed with your desired THC and CBD percentage --your desired flavor --it's  all there !--



The packaging lists the % of THC, CBD, and CBN and whether it is sativa, hybrid, or indica


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> we gotta get that strain... high thcv!!! sounds like it is made just for me, a speed freak.



Harborside is 1 of the only places that I know that test for THCV.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Umbra tbe one my Bro hac said 76% thc. Was awesome.


----------



## Keef

We getting high ?  Umbra that info should be listed !--I was just wondering at the possibilities! -- Recreation and medical !


----------



## umbra

Steve D'angelo of Harborside was just speaking at the Cannabis Summit and described his day of cannabis consumption as exactly that Keef. His day starts with a more energy and focus high, changes thru out the day, and ends with combining more relaxing and sleep inducing meds


----------



## umbra

In some crude way, I do the same thing by mixing different strains together


----------



## Rosebud

I lost the feed during that time.. shoot. i like him.  Mixing strains  ahead of your time Umbra.


----------



## umbra

Cognitive freedom is an issue that came up at the Summit...interesting concept


----------



## Rosebud

Very interesting.


----------



## Keef

I thought it was something I could see anytime !  Did someone say mixing oils ?  Instead of someone taking a dose of RSO and not knowing if U took too much or not enough until later !--Liquid Weed would have an immediate effect !
I got another question !-- CBDs  are said to be non psychoactive but it has muscle relaxing properties and contributes to the Cascade Effect which gives each weed it's  own type of buzz !


----------



## NorCalHal

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> Umbra, i remember hearing about your hookups with sm and multi and it sounded a little weird to me..but that was after a fall out from multi (crazy bipolar guy i always liked) and a bit from SM. you must have behaved yourself cause i didn't hear about you. ha. I don't think the ofc would be much like that, i hope, if what i was told was true.


 
I'd LOVE to hear what you heard! I was there too! Alcohol makes people crazy!

BTW..Thanks Rose for getting my password straight..I'm such a stoner.

Didn't Multi got banned over the king Hawaii dude ? I liked that guy..he was a cool cat too meet in person for sure. I'm glad I met Umbra too...I think that visit changed the course of his life.

What happened to SM? haven't heard from her in a long while.


I'm trying to get those vape pens on lock Umbra...He wants a big order to secure it...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Took a nap. Missed the summit.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Took a nap. Missed the summit.



Its still going on. Yes NCH my life is forever changed. I've seen SM over at MC


----------



## Keef

The small batch homogenizer I was looking at required 4 ounces ---120 mils !


----------



## Rosebud

She pops in once in a great while.  IT has been a long time ago but something about pictures and sex...And i am not saying who i heard that from.  

I am glad you met umbra too but you really need to meet me. I got banned from KK.. multi kinda lost it.. I miss him when he was feeling good i really liked him.

Good to see you nch my pleasure, anytime.


----------



## Rosebud

Rosebud said:


> She pops in once in a great while.  IT has been a long time ago but something about pictures and sex...And i am not saying who i heard that from.
> 
> I am glad you met umbra too but you really need to meet me. I got banned from KK.. multi kinda lost it.. I miss him when he was feeling good i really liked him.
> 
> Good to see you nch my pleasure, anytime.



DD it is still on and tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i would like to meet NCH. One bad *** grower for sure.


----------



## umbra

When I came out here in 09 and met NCH, I didn't see his grow, other than the pix he posted here. Once I moved out here and he showed me where he was at...I was blown away. My youngest son was actually speechless with his jaw just hanging down.


----------



## Keef

The end of prohibition and even the idea of free states is still just a dream down here !  We grow where we can and how we can ! Do U think there would be a difference in oil from cured aged weed and something picked, dried and extracted ? -- They need to end this madness and let me work !  I'll find my Frankenplant and rock they world !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> When I came out here in 09 and met NCH, I didn't see his grow, other than the pix he posted here. Once I moved out here and he showed me where he was at...I was blown away. My youngest son was actually speechless with his jaw just hanging down.


I never seen that much weed growing except on tv and the net. Never seen it in person. Bet that was awesome seeing his grows.


----------



## umbra

Keef, in all honesty I don't think that legalization will solve all the problems. There will always be some folks who don't want it any where around them and conflicts will arise. Where I am at, there are changes being made all the time. As it stands, we can not grow. No one can where I live. However it is not something they are actively pursuing. If they find someone growing, they can not be arrested, because growing is not against the law. It is considered a public nuisance, no more. So there are fines.


----------



## Keef

Umbra if they changed the law so that if I got caught ---I would just get a ticket ---I'd have to have one of them to put on the wall !  I know legalizing it won't solve all problems but just take the threat of jail away !


----------



## mrcane

Jail.....:bolt: Jezzzz...Something gotta happen....to many Peeps in prison over Weed...


----------



## Keef

Others say move to a legal state Keef so U can grow legally !  Nope !--I make my stand here ! - --


----------



## yarddog

I'm here!  Been busy with the wife today.  Bought a new down stem for our bong.    Burning a bowl now, just popped two caps of ABV.   See y'all tomorrow.  I think I'm down for the count.


----------



## Keef

Certified Cannabis Extraction Technician ?---Is that a real thing ?


----------



## umbra

I honestly do not know


----------



## mrcane

Well pretty much got the camper packed up, headed for the coast to a magical river valley in the rain forest....We will be hunting steelhead...{fishing}  There will be plenty of good food & Wine...and some fine bud...  The river looks like it will be marginal, But i just love being out there....
                              What do Ya Say...Puff :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !  --Cane is it true U guys have to use barbless hooks?-- Never seen such a hook myself !--Have a good trip !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps,,,,I woke up WELL!  pretty happy about that.

Cane have a great time, stay warm and high.

Good morning Keef, nes, giggy!


----------



## giggy

morning folks, sipping on my first cup of coffee waiting on the pain meds to start working. i'm down in my back this morning. my fingers have dried and cracked and here to tell you yhey are sore. still trying to tear this piece of bud up to get a toke.


----------



## ness

Morning Keef and OFC, Happy Sunday.  I think there is football on today.  Today is a easy day for me.  A day of rest and getting stone.  Better work on that right away.


----------



## giggy

morning keef, and rose. nes i see you hiding down there. 

morning nes i wasn't typing fast enough, well i can get three words a minute.


----------



## ness

Morning Rosebud and giggy.  Working on my Wake and Bake.  More coffee coming up.


----------



## giggy

ok i got my bowl packed, yall join me for my first bake of the day.


----------



## Rosebud

giggy, sorry about the fingers..bag balm? glad you got the pot going.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> She pops in once in a great while.  IT has been a long time ago but something about pictures and sex...And i am not saying who i heard that from.
> 
> I am glad you met umbra too but you really need to meet me. I got banned from KK.. multi kinda lost it.. I miss him when he was feeling good i really liked him.
> 
> Good to see you nch my pleasure, anytime.



rose got banned from a site. just what did you do? i just can't see you being bad.


----------



## Rosebud

I know it was pretty shocking to me.  It is a long story not worth repeating but I do like being banned from a pot site on my resume.  LOLOLOL


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.   Yep Keef single barbless hook.. Have to turn the native steelhead back but there are still some hatchery fish around to keep.... Like I said the river is really high we are seeing how far we can push it...thing is when the rivers high there are not any peeps there and we still manage to have a good time and there's a good chance in hooking a monster...Fish average in the teens to 20+Lbs...and a wild fight.....:

    Giggy you gotta slow down Burnin that dam rod...It'll be the death of ya Bro....


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> giggy, sorry about the fingers..bag balm? glad you got the pot going.



that's what setting in a office for five years got me. been back in the shop for a while now and really i feel better, lose 40 pounds but still need to lose another 60 to get to my 200 mark. was lifting weights again but the tendonitis has been giving me hell. we got to talking at the shop the other day and my arms are down to 15 1/2" from 20" (that was 20" not 22" maybe i do got a buzz) and i want them back as well as a flat belly.


----------



## mrcane

O...........:48:


----------



## ness

hide and seek, I got caught.  giggy do you have the dry hand in the winter or all the time?  Do, you have something to put on them?  I know that is painful sorry bud.


----------



## giggy

yeah cane i do a lot of welding but i'm a torch man. i found just how out of practice i was but it's coming back. i love fabbing and i'll try to get some pics of the cab. i think i should start building grow cabinets but they would be heavy. if i ever build my shop i will have a grow ares and i think i will build me a couple good walk in boxes. maybe figure a way for it to be modular. i already have a design for a modular green house but the materials cost is what i have a problem with at the moment.


----------



## ness

Rosebud, I got some of that EM-1.  Can, you, please tell me when do you use it on plants?  The more I think of it it would be so much fun hanging out with a bunch of hippies.  A meet up in the future would be nice.  I do not drive, I would be busing in.  Rosebud, What is your day looking at?  Today is Sun, me I'm going to sit back and get bake.:48:


----------



## giggy

nes they are dry all the time but what doesn't help is i have worked with hot metal since i was big (13/14 years old even younger sweeping the floors)  enough to work in my family's machine shop. i'm the one you don't take a piece of steel from, i have had a lot of folks throw it down screaming that s.o.b. was hot. no i haven't used anything on them as i never found anything that worked, and i think i have tried everything.


----------



## giggy

nes i'm the one that gets caught. i run invisible but rose being a mod can still see me. i know it was that way when i was a mod on another site.


----------



## giggy

i see bozzo and hackerman are in the house.


----------



## ness

giggy try paste MJ.  I don't know why but MJ works for so many thing why not a cure for sores.:tokie:


----------



## mrcane

So trimmed the Big fans off one of my plants last night..Liked the looks of it,so we continued with the rest... Will see how they take to it.... 

View attachment 2016-01-24 05.23.35.jpg


----------



## ness

cane nice looking plants. pass:48:


----------



## Keef

More coffee and a toke or two?-- Giggy I explored the concept of grow units !--I always  have to remind myself of the KISS rule !-- U would want something that U can hide in plain site !--U don't people to take a second glance !-- After a while I began to think the answer is not to build something special but use a grow house on any street U.S.A. !  A house has climate control ,running water and it's already wired  best of all it will pay for itself !


----------



## ness

Good day peeps


----------



## giggy

cane nice plants.

keef i hear what your saying. them grow houses get in bad shape real quick and most get busted. the venting of the exhaust is supposed to cause mold in the area it is being dumped. that is why i want out of this shed and into a proper grow room where i can dump my exhaust to the outside. the shed is the wife's and she said no holes.


----------



## Keef

Gonna face the same problems wherever U grow Giggy !  I was thinking more about after the end of prohibition !-For now we just do what we can !-- I'm gonna let the V.A. help me set up the mom /pop thing I got planned !-- 3 bedroom house on about 10 acres Modify it the way I want and maintain it as a grow rotation!--One bedroom for a nursery/ clone / mother room --a second as veg. --The third as bloom !-- That leaves the kitchen living area for extraction , processing and packaging !-- Dry outside or in a shed !-- I'd have a place to expand or build a greenhouse !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Just ate an egg sandwhich and having a hog cup of coffee. Cant have a bowl cause my Granddaughter is up. We are watching Sponge Bob.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

I was just thinking hoe most cartoons are not really for children. Not even when i was a kid. Do you remember the mouse Speedy Gonzalez? Remember the song he sang all the time? Do you realize that song was about marijuana?  Let me find the lyrics.  Ill be back.

La cucaracha, la cucaracha 
Ya no puede caminar 
Porque no tiene, porque le falta 
Marijuana que fumar.

(The cockroach, the cockroach 
Now he can't go traveling 
Because he doesn't have, because he lacks 
Marijuana to smoke


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hopper that is funny. I remember an episode of Rocky and Bullwinkle where there was a book, in a bookcase next to Bullwinkle and the title was "Sex for Six"


----------



## WeedHopper

Right. Bugs Bunny was not for children eather,,nor most the rest of them.my Dad love the Coyote.
By the way my Wife is Hispanic so she told me about Speedy Gonzalez song. I never knew it till i married her. Lol i was just a ******* white boy watching cartoons. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

I never watched cartoons except flintstones... i thought they were dumb when i was 5.. do I need counseling?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes you do Pothead. Lol


----------



## mrcane

The Three Stooges were one of my favs...Guess it wasn't a cartoon... How about the Jetsons??


----------



## WeedHopper

Loved me some 3 stooges, ,,and yep,,the Jetsons made us think of the future even as kids. My favorite wss the big Rooster and the little Chicken Hawk.


----------



## Rosebud

Loved the jetsons. I guess i lied... I did watch that..but no road runner or daffy or micky or any of that..


----------



## WeedHopper

Stop lying Rose,,,you know you were a cartoon freek. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

I need counseling and I am a liar pants... who knew?  Lets smoke some pot you guys.

Nes, i used the EM1 every week sprayed on the plants. I think it is what kept my grow bug free. And I suck at moderating by asking folks to come give their opinion.  I am gonna go eat worms, organic red wigglers, of course.


----------



## mrcane

Yaaaaaa....Foghorn, Leghorn


    OK I'm in Rose, Lets Smoke....:48:     Liar,Liar Pants on fire


----------



## WeedHopper

No Rose you did nothing wrong. We are all big boys,,,we can handle these things just fine. PJ doesnt bother me,,,and im sure PJ aint paying me no mind. He has his opinion and we,,,or I,,have mine. Me personally, ,,i just like having a little fun with King PJ,,,see,,im having some now. Lol


----------



## Hippie420

Thought about you yesterday, Keef. Ebay had a 10K watt generator that ran off of gas or propane for seven bills, shipped. You could run a lot of LEDs and pumps with 10K. Wouldn't have to worry about the power company rattin' ya out.


----------



## giggy

most would be surprised how many hidden things are in these so called kids cartoons. roger rabbit's cartoon has a part where his wife flashes her crutch and has no panties


----------



## Keef

Hippie where they go me now is that meter that'll allow U to put power into the grid like the one Cane has for his solar aren't approved by the power company !--So U either on the grid or off !  Sucks !


----------



## giggy

toking on a bowl, just got done checking the plants. they are getting chose to their first feeding. indica's are staying nice and tight, the sativa's are trying to stretch as they always do. i'm just happy to have something growing again.


----------



## Keef

I watch cartoons !--I watch South Park and Archer !


----------



## Hippie420

What, no Squidbillies?


----------



## giggy

robot chicken, squidbillies, and super jail but just a few of them i watch.


----------



## mrcane

Let's Burn a Fatty before I go.....:48: " Killer Apollo" A nice 50/50 mix


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy what up ?  One day they gonna turn us loose Cuz !  I am not committed to any form of light or grow technique !--I just do what I have to do for now to stay under the radar ! --If it can go wrong with a grow I want to learn to deal with it now !  I hate me some bugs !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef!!!! Terpens are lost in E ciggs. From MD,phd.


----------



## Keef

I can't be sure of that Rose !-- but even if they don't-- being able adjust THC and CBDs  up and down to meet the need will still make it desirable !-- The tetra mutation I'm looking for turns ALL Cannabinoids into THC --No CBDs !-- It'll be great for compounding oils --it'll be my hammer !


----------



## Rosebud

You should be watching this cannabis summit.


----------



## WeedHopper

No Keef,,,should be watching "One Flew Over The Cuckoos nest" :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Had to go get puppy food ! - I hope that summit will be a able online so I can watch it later !  Rose  might be best I don't know yet because I might be tempted to be bad ! -- That could get my happy a-s-s thrown in jail ! I just need to keep messing with this weed !-- I'm still not where I want to be with the grow !


----------



## WeedHopper

Just messen wit ya Keef. Im as big a nut as anyone i know. Lol


----------



## Keef

No offense  taken Hopper !-- Weed keeps me leveled out U want to see crazy all U gotta do is take my weed away !-- I can have pretty bad mood swings !  I have some anger management problems! --I don't want to be that way !-- Doctor can't fix me !-- This one is all on me !  If I find something that helps others that would be a bonus !


----------



## Hippie420

I think that comes with age, Keef. I know I don't suffer fools as well as I used to, and pompous, nerdy know it all types kinda grate on me. Weed helps.

Took the girls to see "The Boy". Save your money and wait for the DVD to come out. For three bucks, it wouldn't be bad, but for fifty bucks for tickets and treats, it isn't worth it in my humble opinion.


----------



## Keef

Maybe so Hippie but after the head injury everything became more intense!  --Weed helps mute things some !--- The weather this fall /winter has been a beast !--Hope this ain't the new normal !-- D.D. got canceled  from work tonight so I got company !--No complaints here !


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, how was your dinner last night? was it cooked in bad water? i hope not. I feel bad for those folks in Flint.

Enjoy your lovely wife Keef.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cartoons & weed for the past couple of pages-- bunch of stoners! Only thing missing was conversation about food! So, what should we cook tonight? No Hippie food though!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I been thinking about what U said about terepins being absent in e-cig juice !-- I guess it makes sense !---Decarbing destroys THCa  and CBDa  by turning  them into thier active form --The heat probably cooks them off !


----------



## Rosebud

yep.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The first rule of the OCD club is that there has to be a second rule, so we have an even number of rules. What to eat? Keef be watching the food channel & thinks hot dogs are looking good. I'm not sold yet. Hmmmmm...... don't know what to think about those terpines & the e-juice.  Too focused on the grow to think that far ahead.


----------



## yarddog

Cooking up a skillet of 
liver and onions.  Just getting the  onions cooking now.   Bout to hit this bong again.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yummy YD! Keef no like though. We both fighting headaches, so we'll take the easy way out-- burgers.  So glad I don't have to work.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> No Keef,,,should be watching "One Flew Over The Cuckoos nest" :rofl:



Perfect! He can definitely go Jack Nicholson on you without his weed! Scary!


----------



## Keef

So I wonder if anyone has ever stayed below the vapor point of these terepins on extraction and processing Liquid Weed ?--- This might work !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

My head hurts Keef! Stop making me think!


----------



## WeedHopper

DD you do know you can tell Keef in person right,,,,,:rofl: 
Sorry I just couldnt resist.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive seen my Son and his Wife text each other from accross the room. Lol


----------



## Keef

U funny Hopper !-- She don't listen to me anyway !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Problem is, he reads better than he hears!


----------



## yarddog

If she types it out, DD got a record of if.   So when keef forgets, she can drop the hammer on him.  Lol


----------



## giggy

dd- keef i have told you a million times, you are the most forgetful person i know.

keef- dd i don't remember you telling me that.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Ive seen my Son and his Wife text each other from accross the room. Lol


I was in a business meeting and the speaker started doing this while he was giving his presentation, lol.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, the dinner was excellent. The fact I was hungry as a rabid wolf never factored in (or did it?). I didn't worry too much about what little lead might have been in the meal as it will be months before I do it again. Nothing but well water here at the ranch, and I like it that way.

Anybody watching the new X Files tonight? I remember watching the original series a hundred years ago. It's on at ten, so I think I'll check it out.

Keef, you gotta check out that Neon Joe on the Adult Swim channel. Funny as hell when you're stoned.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Problem is, he reads better than he hears!



Your awesome DD thats freaking funny. I laughed so hard my Wife asked me what tha hell i was laughing for. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

I have the X Files set to record on the DVR. I'm especially interested in what happened to William, Mulder & Scully's son.


----------



## Keef

Wha??--Ya'll gave me a headache today !


----------



## WeedHopper

Panthers vs broncos. SUPER BOWL 50


----------



## Rosebud

I feel like i have been in class all weekend. I took notes and learned a lot.. very good seminars.  I think i have a headache as well... too much info.

We had pepper steak for dinner. Tasty. Glad your dinner was good Hippie. 

Enjoy xfiles  umbra.


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC, just dropping in to tell you, that tj Dad is in the hospital with a herneia (spelling sorry), that is pin. his intestent.  I know you guys are into this Dr. Stuff sorry if you can not understand my spelling of some words.  Caught you peeps later.


----------



## Rosebud

I hope he feels better soon nes. i don't want to be into dr stuff.  Sending good thoughts to him and your husband.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Your awesome DD thats freaking funny. I laughed so hard my Wife asked me what tha hell i was laughing for. :rofl:



So glad to entertain you! Laughter is good medicine too!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nes, hope they get your dad fixed up.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Looks like everyone went to bed. I slept all day. Just got a hot shower & I'm finally starting to feel decent. Think Keef's asleep already. Hanging out with the dogs, watching stupid tv. Guess I'll check in with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Kraven

No not yet, the Slayer has me stuck....its way to late to be up and still this high!


----------



## umbra

I'm 3 hrs earlier than you guys. Just finished watering the girls. Just finished watching X Files. Smoking chocolate thai, louie, chiesel, grease monkey, banana og, and some cherry limeade. I put a bud of each out and then rotate which I take a hit of.


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's never too late or too early to be high Kraven.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wish I was the most interesting man in the world! Or at least hanging out with him!


----------



## umbra

That's what Keef is, right?


----------



## Keef

Mane !-- This is the wrong 4:20 !--I get so confused !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to  WAKE AND BAKE. just another monday but today i got to go see the saw bones. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all,,and to all a good morning. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good monday morning stoners!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !--Having some pain in my face !  Catch up later !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Umbra,DD,Keef,Giggy,Rosebud,Kravin,THG,NCH,DUCK
,Dog,Nes,Hippie,orange,,,,,and all. Yehaaaaaaaaa
And my buddies Doc and PJ.


----------



## yarddog

Morning hopper.    Monday morning blues.    In all honesty, it feels good to be working a regular schedule again.  Rockin out to some Iron Maiden, got my jet heater running.  Im good to go.   
Going to take a week or so off from smoking.    Not getting that trippy, bucket of laughter fell over kinda high anymore.   
I been growing my hair for about 4 months now.    Just past 4 inches.  This is going to take longer than I thought.    
Keep the fires burning!


----------



## NorCalHal

Good Morning OFC! Hope all is well with everyone. I am off to Vegas tonight for 4 nights! Some much needed R&R. One cool thing is Vegas Lets anyone with a Valid MMJ rec from any state to go to their dispensary and buy herb! 
Umbra...I'll be hitting you up today Sir...I don't fly out till 8pm so I will be double checking the rooms and hit you up afterward.


----------



## Rosebud

Have fun NCH! I am sure you could use some R&R.

I have 5 little plants under led in the shed that are on day 70 from flip and aren't ready? I think it is cold out there just above 60 so I assume that is why they are so late?

Going to take clones and dip them in SNS for white fly and thrip and whatever else i got from some clones I received.   That should work right?

I loved all the stuff i learned yesterday from the cannabis summit.  Hope eveyone is high as they need to be.. that includes you WH.  Great day everyone!


----------



## Kraven

Enjoy the trip NCH, sometimes we all just need to step back and enjoy life a bit.....


----------



## WeedHopper

What happens in Vegas,,stays in Vegas. Have a great time Little Brother.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C.  ? --Trying get up again !-- Face is swollen and got me down !- Hope I be better tommorrow! ---- Good Times NCH !--


----------



## Keef

That reminds me --I better make sure my mmj card is current !--Better check yours too Hopper !


----------



## Hippie420

Howdy, OFC. Damn near cashed in my chips this morning. Got my **** in a tube and got my remote installed.

Here's some humor that even the MOST sensitive of you couldn't take offense at (or maybe you could, I don't GAF).

You're riding a horse, a giraffe is beside you, and a lion is chasing you. What do you do?




Get off the carousel, you stoned bastard!


----------



## Rosebud

That's funny Hippie...Congrats on the remote. 

I am a cloning machine.  Looking toward summer already. It is weird to take clones of something you have never smoked but I respect the guy who sent me Chemdog and Tahoe... we will see.  Cloned the heck out of my Nurse Larry, my cut.  That is going outside. I am already having trouble keeping it to 4.  So I dumped all my clones in SNS 203, i think.. hope that works it should.


----------



## Keef

- Does the Constitution say we have to obey Stupid laws ? --  Rose cloning before you've smoked it is just the way we have to do !  What I do is plant 4-6 seed to be sure I get a girl !--When they big enough I sex them -- Then when I got a rooted clone I'll sent the original to bloom -- See how long it takes how it grows and after harvest I can run it again or let it go !  Got some healthy root T.E. cuts it had me worried! -- GG#4 coming on strong !-- We might just make it over the hump this time !-- At least I have learned I can do what I wanted in aero under LEDs !--


----------



## giggy

evening folks, just got through burning a couple joints with the ol lady. got me a descent buzz going. hope yall do too.


----------



## yarddog

Well, I guess I'll take a week off from weed starting tomorrow.     Had a few beers, a shot of Jim, and smoked a roach.   I'm three sheets!


----------



## Kraven

I'm enjoying some SSTD...good and potent, great nighttime gaming smoke. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Rosebud

The ssdd was good that is the parent to that I think Kraven. Any news about the job? How you doing?

Good luck YD.


----------



## giggy

Morning folks. Time to do it again  doctor told me to double my muscle relaxers and keep doing what i'm doing. I said ok i'll keep hurting.  Wants me to do a sleep study, told him i did and haven't used the machine in ten years. I think i'm going to buy the mouth piece and give it a try. The good thing was my blood pressure was down while i was in pain. Yall have a great day, looks like i will get wet before the day is up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !--I'll live but Mane do I feel beat up -- 51 and Rain today !-- I gotta get right! --took some caps and working on a pipe !  Good Day to all !


----------



## Kraven

Morning Rose, yes ma'am you are correct, what I'm smoking is an f1 of Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream that was hit with a particularly potent Tres Dawg. So the strain has yet to be named, it's long handle is Sunshine Tres Daydream. It is really potent, but a functional high, not like the Hippy Slayer that just makes you want to color, or have random meaningless conversation.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC... A new day, isn't that cool we get to start life over every day. 

 Giggy, i hope you have some good pot that is a muscle relaxer.

Keef, feel better guy. Kraven, i didn't keep the ssdd much to our daughters chagrin. Too many strains... It was a good one though.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Just hit my glass with some GDP. Hope yall have a good day.


----------



## yarddog

never can tell about the weather down here. just got out of a cold snap, headed towards a high of mid 60 today.   wish i could saddle up the bike and ride out for a few hundred miles.      my sole plant is still growing along. have a few hopefuls left, maybe they will sprout all the way. maybe i should just go back to my original technique, toss seeds in soil and carlessly water. seemed to work when i did it that way.  10:00 here and i'm already jonesing for lunch!!


----------



## Keef

I'm doing O.K. !--I'm moving better !  D.D. been trying  to get caught up on her education stuff and trying pull her foot out her mouth !-- Weather has her sinus acting up too !-- I'm hoping to be up and around tomorrow!
Dog - that's  what I started doing again -- I have my seed starting confidence back ! I got one of those seed starting warming mats and a dome and base from a store bought cake !  5 ounce solo cups with that dirt Rose uses to start seed !  -  I'm gonna give these other 3 CWO seed maybe next week !  Soon *** GG get big enough to go to aero ! --  I think that sucks that Rose can only have 4 plants !--What did they do say U could grow if U put your name on thier list --Now they no who the growers are they can restrict U back to nothing !  I ain't even gonna play !-- Ghost Farming !


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC... A new day, isn't that cool we get to start life over every day.


 Yes it is, Rose, and what a lovely way to think about it. I think I'll steal it from you and make it my mantra.

Got my ego boosted at the Ford dealer's yesterday. The kid that coded my keys last time was the one that installed the remote. I asked him if he'd noticed the poster shadow boxes that I'd installed. He laughed and told me the entire dealership, including the owner, had taken the tour of the light show. Everyone loved it! Makes ya feel good when others recognize the fruits of your labors.
The remote turned out great, too. I can literally stand at the end of my road and start my buggy a thousand feet away. Not sure why I'd want to, but it's nice to know.

Keef, when your face quits throbbing, I got a question for ya. How many weeks from flip are those GG#4 seeds supposed to finish? I'm thinking about making them my outdoor grow of '16 if they'll finish quick enough for Yankee growing.

Hope the rest of the OFC is having a great day.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC... A new day, isn't that cool we get to start life over every day.
> 
> Giggy, i hope you have some good pot that is a muscle relaxer.
> 
> Keef, feel better guy. Kraven, i didn't keep the ssdd much to our daughters chagrin. Too many strains... It was a good one though.


morning rose, right now i'm dry, the man i get my brick from is dry. so before the week is out i'll be singing cheech and chong's i been searching.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, nothing like a rainy day.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rose you are a ray of sunshine on a cloudy day. We're at 4 weeks. My son took pix last night with his I pad. I will need to upload some of them. You don't notice the smell when you first go into the room. But if you brush 1 of the plants, the whole room smells. Not nearly as piney smelling as last time, much more fruity mixed with the piney this time. Very intoxicating.


----------



## Keef

Go Umbra ! --Hippie I don't remember right now !---They came from Elev8 seed !-- They probably  got it listed !-- I'm thinking about popping a couple those Trips -x-T.E. seed ! -  When I get room !-- I had decided that I had to wait until I had enough grow to justify that extraction machine before I could even get serious about that Liquid Weed !-- Maybe I should have a reliable recipe before I start  extracting !--- Each run may take an ounce of shatter !-- I have enough knowledge and confidence to do this !--but making 120 mils at a time ?-- Dat's a lot of Liquid weed !-- I'm also pretty sure ain't no one around here any closer to making it than me !  Later I hope to do an extraction every 2 weeks and use it to make another Liquid Weed run !  I'm gonna need more bottles !


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks, Cuz! Checked out their website. Looks like she's an eight week wonder. She'll do fine outdoors here in the land of short summers.


----------



## Kraven

Barneys Farm makes a pretty gnarly strain called Nightshade that will finish in 8 weeks from the flip. An old friend is supposed to sending me some, if not I'm gonna grab another grip to put in the bank, I want to hit her with the 88g13-h/p at some point, she boast's 25% THC but I have never had any of mine tested, really piney and a comfortable couch lock....miss her, she is good smoke.


----------



## Keef

No problem Hippie !----I hope they do U right !--GG#4 won some cup back in 2014 ? --I think !  
Kraven if the T.E. is any indication about what Bohdi can do that SSTS thing U got must be something else!

Rose U got to quit giving me these ideas !--I'll bet no one has tried to do an extraction without decarbing cause everyone wants to boost the THC / CBD so they destroy the acids , terepins and who knows what else !-- We gonna have to find out one day !-- These other compounds may not be active but might continue to the Cascade Effect! -- Other chemicals that may effect to type of buzz U get from a weed !

Giggy --Dog --I'd hook U up if I could be we struggle to grow enough for ourselves --for now !  Just keep working it about all I can do for now is help find U seed or some clones !  

Hope Cane catch a big fish !


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Barneys Farm makes a pretty gnarly strain called Nightshade that will finish in 8 weeks from the flip. An old friend is supposed to sending me some, if not I'm gonna grab another grip to put in the bank, I want to hit her with the 88g13-h/p at some point, she boast's 25% THC but I have never had any of mine tested, really piney and a comfortable couch lock....miss her, she is good smoke.


i'm trying bro, seems every time i get some change something happens. i'm planning this weekend before the end of the month, and may have a bonus. so we will see.


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, I would definitely hook you up with something to get you by.      It ain't world class smoke, but it beats the devil out of brick.    I weighed in when I jarred, I have enough to go 14 weeks as of now.   Hopefully I will have a new harvest before then.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> No problem Hippie !----I hope they do U right !--GG#4 won some cup back in 2014 ? --I think !
> Kraven if the T.E. is any indication about what Bohdi can do that SSTS thing U got must be something else!
> 
> Rose U got to quit giving me these ideas !--I'll bet no one has tried to do an extraction without decarbing cause everyone wants to boost the THC / CBD so they destroy the acids , terepins and who knows what else !-- We gonna have to find out one day !-- These other compounds may not be active but might continue to the Cascade Effect! -- Other chemicals that may effect to type of buzz U get from a weed !
> 
> Giggy --Dog --I'd hook U up if I could be we struggle to grow enough for ourselves --for now !  Just keep working it about all I can do for now is help find U seed or some clones !
> 
> Hope Cane catch a big fish !


i hear you bro, that is my plan with this grow as well.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Giggy, I would definitely hook you up with something to get you by.      It ain't world class smoke, but it beats the devil out of brick.    I weighed in when I jarred, I have enough to go 14 weeks as of now.   Hopefully I will have a new harvest before then.


i hear you bro but you need to let that cure and keep your self covered. i hope it don't last to long and i may just have to go see some old friends that move the brick. ithe man i have been getting it from is going to go pick up some of the colorado weed.


----------



## Keef

I may make it over the hump soon !--I been eating decarbed brickweed caps so I have mine to smoke! --I made some changes to my nutes and it was a good thing !-- Got a couple healthy rooted T.E. clones-- bugs almost wiped it out !--It'll be back !  Seems like everytime we almost independent something happens but sooner or later I'll know how to deal with what ever happens cause stuff is gonna happen!


----------



## yarddog

This harvest is saving me $100 a week on smoke.   At that rate, the grow will pay for its self in no time.    I think I'm in it for $1,400 give or take.    About to buy a carbon filter. whew, them things ain't cheap!!
I'll be buying the cloner this week, really won't help since I don't have any photo strains going ATM.   The future.   Must plan ahead!!


----------



## Hippie420

Dog, you outta check out youtube. There's all kinds of ways to build your own carbon filter on the cheap. Cheap is good! Maximum harvest - minimum cash = more buzz for your buck.
It's kinda like Keef's grow tanks. You could buy 'em for four times the price and they wouldn't work a bit better than what he built, and possibly not as good.


----------



## Keef

What I'm trying to get to Dog is having a group of clones for a variety  ready to send to bloom every 2 weeks !--So I have to plan for 2 months ahead !--I need to start writing stuff down !


----------



## Keef

It's hard to find what U want --So why not build it ? -- I had problems with my boxes at first but not anymore !-- I put 10-12 gals of nute solution in a box and top it off with about a gallon a week ! --After harvest I clean the box and filter fler up and do it again !--- When I get a proper veg. area I'll be able to redrill my boxes with 6 -- 4 inch grow spots so I can grow them bigger before the flip !-- Then I learn how to double clutch one of them hash oil machines !--


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry !----I was laughing about that time I said --I know I can break 30% THC but I want to break 40 % !  I was thinking at the time --They must think I am a sheet talking B.S. artist !-- I guess I shoulda added that doing that with e-cig juice gonna be easy !--There's  always another way !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> This harvest is saving me $100 a week on smoke.   At that rate, the grow will pay for its self in no time.    I think I'm in it for $1,400 give or take.    About to buy a carbon filter. whew, them things ain't cheap!!
> I'll be buying the cloner this week, really won't help since I don't have any photo strains going ATM.   The future.   Must plan ahead!!


hey bro this is what i use and it works well enough to clear the smell of a sour diesel, and believe you me that s.o.b. was strong. and yes i use the speed control. if you decide to build let me know cause i have a few designs stashed away.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-VT-IF6-CF6-B-Controller/dp/B0051HDECS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453841500&sr=8-1&keywords=carbon+filter+fan+combo[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie --Late spring and U done differently what it is U do with seed --If U still got a mess of them left --Maybe I gather all my tetra notes together and walk U through treating them with that Voo-Doo stuff ?-- There are no guarantees but U only have to have one legend !  Any idea how much that one UBC Chemo plant is worth ? It is still out there producing after 40 years that's  how much !  U would hook with a cut right ?


----------



## Keef

This could still happen !-- I might still get what I wanted out that  Clock Work Orange from Umbra --I still got 3 seed !--Anyway I wanted a boy (and a girl of course )-- The plan be that when I get ahead enough --I turn that tetra male loose on every girl I got ! --Run a seed cycle !--These would be triploid (3n) seed !-- The seed will grow a plant but never produce any viable seed !---Unless!!-- U treat these seed with that stuff and the seed (that survive) will be 6n !-- A couple 6n males and any regular varieties that I breed him to would produce tetra seed (4n) -- Then all I have to do is breed till I find what I want !


----------



## Keef

So I post my thoughts -a lot !-- I remember someone said no repudble breeds are talking about tetras !---Well no they wouldn't be !--A breeder wants to stabilize a trait thru back breeding and stuff --I want just the opposite --I want to shake loose as many mutations as I can !-- Find the one plant I'm looking for -Then just clone it for a century or so !--There will be no stable "Variety " !


----------



## umbra

the Ipad pix @ 4 weeks


----------



## Rosebud

OH MY UMBRA...do you have 8000K in there? Plus the other light? Is that a de?  That is beautiful..you should be very proud. just wonderful kid..keep up the good work.


----------



## Hippie420

Yep! That's going to be one big harvest! Wish this computer had smell-a-vision.


----------



## Keef

I just want to walk through it with my arms out and stir up that smell --That U know is there !--sniff--sniff -ah!!


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> the Ipad pix @ 4 weeks



you need a guard? i work cheap, a cot in the middle of the room and throw me a sandwich every once in a while. man you growing like i wish i could. at 4 weeks mine look no where near that nice. great work.


----------



## WeedHopper

Wait a minute,,wheres the LEDS????? Lol
Sorry Umbra,just couldnt help myself.
Awesome Job little brother, ,,,very nice.


----------



## Keef

Don't know if I could grow like that but I sure would like the chance to try! --One day maybe we get a chance  !


----------



## Keef

That's  probably what Hopper's garage looks like !--Do something like that in Texas --U ain't  posting pics of it !  Might as well be wearing a bulls eye  on your back !


----------



## Keef

Umbra that Super Critical Desk Top Hash Oil Extraction Machine U showed me --Was the cost $3,500 --or $35,000 because  that would be different !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> OH MY UMBRA...do you have 8000K in there? Plus the other light? Is that a de?  That is beautiful..you should be very proud. just wonderful kid..keep up the good work.


No DE. In the center is the biowave. It runs 15 min every hr with the lights on.


----------



## umbra

keef said:


> umbra that super critical desk top hash oil extraction machine u showed me --was the cost $3,500 --or $35,000 because  that would be different !



$3500


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !--I thought I remembered wrong !---That I can do !-- First run will pay for it !


----------



## Hippie420

Hurry up and report back! I could start saving a few bucks myself. Seems it would be a lot quicker than bubble wax, and a lot less work, too.


----------



## yarddog

Watching Andy Griffith and eating a bowl of Ramon noodles.    Life of a king


----------



## Kraven

Whew finally slowed down, had to make a decision...SSTD, a very good smoke with its own personality, or the Slayer...appropriately named....wife went to bed so I decided on the Slayer and a bit of internet reading. Hope everyone is doing well, Umbra, looks pro man...proud of you, the girls look great. Keef Bodhi does great work, it was some of his work (Sunshine Daydream) crossed with another breeders Stud Tres Dawg. Turned out really well, it has its own character and effect, don't be fooled it will punch your card pretty fast.


----------



## Keef

Kraven it'll be a great day when we can do like Umbra !--I got a garage and I been taking notes !-- 

Hippie If I don't have another grow disaster I'm all over it !-- Be a lot easy to hide an
 couple ounce of shatter than it would be to hide a couple pounds of flowers !  I can grow the weed --Then turn it to shatter ( there is no such thing as CO2 wax)- no butane taste either !  I got questions  too !--How strong does Liquid Weed need to be ?-- U got shatter  that is 90% THC and use one part shatter to 2 parts e-cig base -- U should have a most potent liquid at 30% !  That is more potent than the mother weed was even if it was over 25% !


----------



## yarddog

Woke up to the smell of pancakes and bacon frying.   What did I do to warrant this??


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, time to do it again. rain has stopped but the high today is about 45º. this weekend mid 60's. just right to make everybody sick. went and got some more brick yesterday evening, man it is some decent stuff, decent taste and buzz as well. yall have a great day today.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D.,Giggy, & the O.F.C. Pretty much got rained out of our fishing trip, river was High and muddy, Had a great time all the less...The food was Fabulous Tasted some fine Wine & Weed....The girls are looking great, if they would only put on a little height, so as I can flip'em....  Well to another day .....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning! I went to sleep at 7 and woke up at 3..Yesterday we here at mp had some very very sad news about an old member Rasta, that was killed by a drunk driver..his wife ended her life a few weeks ago and their daughter pm'd me.  It broke my heart. Then i thought of the driver that took out a whole family by his decisions. I hope he or she doesn't know the pain that that family went through.  But this forum and others are not superficial pot sites.. we genuinely care for folks..  I needed to share this as people that are not on pot sites would not get it.  I used to call this site my imaginary friends. You are not imaginary... Thanks peeps.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Giggy some is always better than none !--Sometimes it's  not too bad !-- We at 39 with rain for the morning !-- Don't need to get the flu !-- D.D. had to finish the last of her last orientation yesterday then hit the grocery for supplies !-I hope hasn't pushed herself too hard cause she'll end up with a Fibro Mialgia  crisis and I'll have to take care of her a few days !-- I'm not a good nurse !

Hey Kraven see if U can find one of those 30 Glass bottles that lidocaine and other I.V. meds used to be !--We'll talk about what to do with it another time !-- You'll want the empty  bottle and rubber stopper ! 

Good  day to all !


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane --Rose !----Last time I checked we was real !-- Sorry about the loss Rose ! -


----------



## mrcane

Lookin At About three inch's of rain today,with a freezing level of 7000 ft...gonna get a lot of snow melt  going for the morning work out shortly, So Lets get Rolling.....:48:


----------



## yarddog

snow? freezing rain???? times like this i love living in the deep south. I;ve been thinking about getting the dirt bike out for a few hours this weekend. Supposed to be in the mid 60's saturday.  only people that winterize a bike down here are the yuppies that buy the harley and a matching tattoo.
I may have made a new friend, older guy, probably around 50. we both share the same passion for classic muscle cars. his wife of 27 years passed last year. Poor guy drinks hisself to sleep most nights. that is a burdon i hope i dont have to feel for many a year. i just kept getting the feeling he was reaching out for a friend. I am excited, i dont have many friends other than family, i am very picky about who i associate with. i have alwys gravitated to older folks, these bucks my age are a different breed it seems. maybe i am just old school.      his name is Robin, so i made sure my wife knew it was a dude.  haha, i'd hate to get blindsided by an angry woman. exspecially for no reason!! 
well, i gots to get to wrenching. Ya'll keep sending them smoke signals


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning! I went to sleep at 7 and woke up at 3..Yesterday we here at mp had some very very sad news about an old member Rasta, that was killed by a drunk driver..his wife ended her life a few weeks ago and their daughter pm'd me.  It broke my heart. Then i thought of the driver that took out a whole family by his decisions. I hope he or she doesn't know the pain that that family went through.  But this forum and others are not superficial pot sites.. we genuinely care for folks..  I needed to share this as people that are not on pot sites would not get it.  I used to call this site my imaginary friends. You are not imaginary... Thanks peeps.



Man that is very Sad Rose. I remember Rasta. He was kool.That pisses me off that the freken drunk *** moron took this family's life just by killing one. I understand why she did what she did..I have been married to my Wife and Best friend on May 12 for  half my life. I dont think i could or would want to live without her,,and thats a fact.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Watching Andy Griffith and eating a bowl of Ramon noodles.    Life of a king



Love me some Andy Griffith.  Barney was a sharp shooter. Lol


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> .I have been married to my Wife and Best friend on May 12 for half my life. I dont think i could or would want to live without her,,and thats a fact.


 May 10th and over two thirds of my life. I'd hope I'd be strong enough to hang around for the Pullet. It's just the three of us, and I'd hate to put that kind of burden on her little shoulders.

I don't condone drunk or stoned driving, but I would be a liar if I said I'd never done it. I often wondered with the way they've turned this country into a nanny state, why don't they roll the school busses that aren't being used at 02:00 in the morning to the local bars and pour the drunken sots into it and drive 'em home?
Around here, they're not out to stop drunk drivers. They make way too much money off of them.


----------



## yarddog

That's the truth hippie.    I will drink and drive, and I definitely smoke and drive.   You have to use your head.  I went fishing one night, way back in my jackass days.    I woke up the next morning, my truck was in the yard, I'd run over a bush, door was open.  Headlamp switch on battery dead.   And the only memory I had, was seeing headlights coming.   Scared me so bad, I got sick.   I never drove like that again.   That shook me up bad.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rose it is very sad about Rasta and his family. IMO the legalization movement is going to have to address real time cannabis testing and limits for driving safely. Impairment isn't the same as alcohol is and addressing it the same way isn't going to help the problem. Planning on cutting the grass today, its been getting tall.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Good morning! I went to sleep at 7 and woke up at 3..Yesterday we here at mp had some very very sad news about an old member Rasta, that was killed by a drunk driver..his wife ended her life a few weeks ago and their daughter pm'd me.  It broke my heart. Then i thought of the driver that took out a whole family by his decisions. I hope he or she doesn't know the pain that that family went through.  But this forum and others are not superficial pot sites.. we genuinely care for folks..  I needed to share this as people that are not on pot sites would not get it.  I used to call this site my imaginary friends. You are not imaginary... Thanks peeps.



Very sad, I remember his wife's last post well, and then she signed off. Breaks my heart to hear.



WeedHopper said:


> Man that is very Sad Rose. I remember Rasta. He was kool.That pisses me off that the freken drunk *** moron took this family's life just by killing one. I understand why she did what she did..I have been married to my Wife and Best friend on May 12 for  half my life. I dont think i could or would want to live without her,,and thats a fact.



Same here brother, if I ever lost my best friend/ wife (25 years in 3 months) I would be devastated and lost with no will to go forward.



umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Rose it is very sad about Rasta and his family. IMO the legalization movement is going to have to address real time cannabis testing and limits for driving safely. Impairment isn't the same as alcohol is and addressing it the same way isn't going to help the problem. Planning on cutting the grass today, its been getting tall.



I agree Umbra, one size does not fit all, and this needs to be addressed as it is a real issue.


----------



## Hippie420

A lot of folks would blow off the school bus idea saying it would cost too much money. What does it cost to prosecute a felony vehicular manslaughter case? How much does it cost to incarcerate a prisoner for twenty years? How much does it cost each and every one of us in increased auto insurance? What price can you put on an innocent life?

I don't have all the answers, but we all know it's a very real problem. My heart goes out to the families.


----------



## Grassman

Thanks for the invite Keef I've been looking for a forum with folks around my age. I'm a 70's child seems weird sometimes doing the smoking thing back then and now growing my own. I'm into the L.S.T. method just got a 250 watt H.P.S. and babies are looking good will post some pics once I figure out the re sizing. Maybe someone can help me with that. 

Good Growing,

Grassman


----------



## Kraven

Hippie420 said:


> A lot of folks would blow off the school bus idea saying it would cost too much money. What does it cost to prosecute a felony vehicular manslaughter case? How much does it cost to incarcerate a prisoner for twenty years? How much does it cost each and every one of us in increased auto insurance? What price can you put on an innocent life?
> 
> I don't have all the answers, but we all know it's a very real problem. My heart goes out to the families.



Hippy 

I think as soon as somebody finds out how to make money off the idea it will get serious consideration, it makes sense, unfortunately it seems like the politicians just don't want to do anything unless it puts money in their pockets....both liberal and conservative alike !!


----------



## umbra

Grassman said:


> Thanks for the invite Keef I've been looking for a forum with folks around my age. I'm a 70's child seems weird sometimes doing the smoking thing back then and now growing my own. I'm into the L.S.T. method just got a 250 watt H.P.S. and babies are looking good will post some pics once I figure out the re sizing. Maybe someone can help me with that.
> 
> Good Growing,
> 
> Grassman


 down load picasa. then edit your photo and save them. After you save them, export them and you can resize them in the export. I do it this way, so if there is ever a question about who's photo it is, I have the raw, the edited, and the resized photo to prove it's my photo. I've seen some stuff on the net that might scare the crap out of most people.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sad about Rasta & his family. I, too, would be devastated if I had to go on without Keef. We've been together almost 27 years now! Longer than I've spent with anyone, even family. He is my soul mate & best friend.


----------



## Rosebud

I think if mr rb decides to go out, i will join him. Not really, but 44 years. I am an independent woman and I depend on him for so much. But mostly having my back. I don't know how you get thru that. But my mom and sister did and they survived.. I can't think about it. 

Welcome Grassman! You have a good name. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had a long computer class yesterday, then made some groceries.  Got laundry to do today, a unit meeting tomorrow evening, & then I work the weekend. Hopefully, things will level out now that I'm getting back on a regular schedule. Keef's napping, so I thought I'd catch up to all you guys. Nice grow Umbra. And, Hippie, I like the school bus idea! Think it should be one of those short buses though!


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, i like your idea too. It is a good one. Here  I think you can always call for a ride and for three weeks in dec you can call the cops and they will take you home.

I have an idea...Lets get stoned this January morn.


----------



## umbra

I'm in


----------



## WeedHopper

Me too.


----------



## Rosebud

Instant cookies here... thinking about stepping up to some speedy hash.  thanks for joining me guys.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm definitely in!


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> That's the truth hippie.    I will drink and drive, and I definitely smoke and drive.   You have to use your head.  I went fishing one night, way back in my jackass days.    I woke up the next morning, my truck was in the yard, I'd run over a bush, door was open.  Headlamp switch on battery dead.   And the only memory I had, was seeing headlights coming.   Scared me so bad, I got sick.   I never drove like that again.   That shook me up bad.




Please tell me why...... the car is in the front yard, and I'm sleeping with my clothes on, came in through the window... last night....
You reminded me of that song!  Funny.  But, those days should definitely be behind us!


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. !--Dreary rainy day !--I'm doing the wake and bake all over again !  Don't feel exactly like a spring chicken but I'll live !


----------



## Keef

I just quit drinking because I loose the ability to count when I drink !--


----------



## giggy

grassman welcome to the ofc.

i'm going shopping on the inter web tonight, looks like some night shade will be in order.

hope everybody is having a good day, i'm doing well and loving being out in the sun.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I just quit drinking because I loose the ability to count when I drink !--


one tequila two tequila three tequila floor, then i loose count and have to start over again. i'm good as long as i don't mix beer and tequila, then i become 10' tall and bullet proof.


----------



## giggy

well it's back to work, check in later. peace


----------



## Keef

U know the obvious solution to DUI or whatever they call it in your neck of the woods ?  Self driving cars !--Hippie he could just fall out the bar at 2 --Climb in the back of the van and say take me home !--Officers give the car  ticket, I'm way too drunk to drive !--


----------



## Keef

I knew a guy once who got a Driving Under the Influence  --On a bicycle !!--But wait there's  more they "towed" his bike to the impound lot and wanted towing and storage fees to return his bike ! I think he just bought another bike instead !


----------



## Hippie420

My old arse hasn't been in a bar at closing time in thirty years or more. I'm usually home just after sundown at the latest.

I got your bicycle story beat. The former owner of the Unicorn Bar (now deceased) got busted for a DUI in his own parking lot ON A HORSE!!! True story!


----------



## yarddog

I am amost always home by dark, unless its winter with those annoying 5:30 pm sunsets. i never even go to bars anymore. i have a local dive i used to go to years back. last time i was in a bar, i got in over my head and ended up totaling a motorcycle that night. scary stuff, lost use of my right arm. was over a year before i got full mobility. it will never be the same, certian angles i cant lift more than a few pounds. so the drinking and riding kinda lost its appeal after that.   i learned years ago, the secret to staying out of trouble is to keep your butt at home.


----------



## giggy

let's just say i was a sailor and knew every bar in town, after i got home it didn't take long to find new ones. what slowed me down was a woman and i haven't been in many bars at all in the last 32 years (almost), if i drink i do it at home or where i don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## umbra

Back in NJ I could walk home from several bars. In Cali, there is 1 I could walk home from, but I have never been there. I usually drink at home. Going to start brewing beer again.


----------



## Hippie420

The father of my childhood friend used to brew his own. He'd put the ingredients in a huge crock and cover the top with a towel.
Long story short, he apparently had capped a batch a little too green. We were sitting at the dining table playing poker when it sounded like a cherry bomb going off, followed by a whole mess of cherry bombs. We ran downstairs to see what had happened. Amber glass fragments and beer all over hell's creation. Took months to get the smell out of the house.
His wife, kind of a harpy, wasn't pleased.


----------



## umbra

that's from too much yeast when bottling. that has never happened to me brewing beer. But it did happen brewing root beer. all over the kitchen ceiling.


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon here, OFC,  Rosebud so sorry about Rasta and family, it is a sad heart to hear new like that.


----------



## Keef

Had good intentions day but it didn't help !--Haven't got anything done !-- Maybe tomorrow?  --


----------



## ness

tj's Dad is holding his own after and Em. operation.  Tom, (tj) is down in Fl. taking care of things.  I'm here alone, and I do get scared sometimes.  My babies are doing real good right now.  Three inches tall.  Oh, and my puppies are growing like little tanks.  So, round and fat.  Just, three pups and they have all of those nipples.  Time to Wake and Bake, again.  Lets pass:48:


----------



## ness

It is in the 60"s and damp and rainy here.  When is this rain going to stop.  At least it isn't snow like New England got.  awful :tokie:


----------



## Keef

Glad to hear the plants are doing well Nes !-- We treated for bugs and hurt the babies a little but they'll come back !-- I'm bout tired of this weather too !-- Still don't know if it is the pressure  change on something blowing in with the north wind !-- The last several months has been tough !  Supposed to be warm and clear next week so I'm hoping to get some stuff done !-- Finish wiring the hot tub --replace a broken garage door opener and the yard always needs work !  D.D. been on the war path in veg. -- Why did I have to get her that jewelers loop ?-- She threw out anything that she found a bug on !-- Long as I don't lose all cuts from a variety  they'll come back ! -- 
Hey Cane take some cuts and get them rooting then flip them plants !-- They'll  show U how long they take to finish and you'll know how they stretch or not and when U bring those cuts to bloom next time you'll know what to expect !  
Eventually  I'll be down to mostly one variety ! Maybe !--Umbra and Rose be mixing weed from different  varieties  makes me think compounding oils might do the trick !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper O.F.C. ?-- D.D. making a Cajun Meatloaf --Half ground pork , half ground chuck -chopped onion ,celery, pepper with Cajun seasoning --Mashed potatoes -- some collard greens and a loaf of french bread !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hi nes, i am glad your father in law is doing better. Yes, it was devastating news for anyone that knew him. I didn't really know rasta well. I think i connected with lady rasta more.  I am telling you all now, their will be no dying in the ofc or else we will have to be called dead farts club.

I bet your puppies are going to be fat and happy, Is she a good mom? Stay brave nes, isn't it weird how we never hear anything when the guys are here, but they leave and there are sounds in the night.

Keef, i don't know what is for dinner. I got a pound of hamburger staring at me. hmm 

I am still smoking the same bowl i had a bit ago..it is time to change it up...


----------



## Grassman

Today was a great day my buddy comes over every Tuesday or Wednesday and we smoke weed ( go figure ) and then proceed to do some L.S.T. on our plants and just chill. So nice to be retired. Then I made supper for my wife and I. Mahi Mahi and jumbo shrimp in my own special sauce, I'm Italian, with garlic bread. I'm tired already. rough day, can't wait for 9:00 so I can go to bed, no nap today LOL.

Have a great night.


----------



## Keef

Grassman your LST --U do a SCROG ?  What U growing ?--


----------



## mrcane

Yo Grassman Welcome to the O.F.C. .....Rose Couldn't get the thought about Mrs. Rasta out of my head on the way to Tai Chi this morning..to the point that it brought tears to my eyes...I was to that point myself but was unsuccessful...."Sorry" Just glad to be here"
   Anyway.... I am in giggy shoes I was a career sailor And seen my fill of Bars.....
.......Now lets smoke One Please ..............:48:


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> I am amost always home by dark, unless its winter with those annoying 5:30 pm sunsets. i never even go to bars anymore. i have a local dive i used to go to years back. last time i was in a bar, i got in over my head and ended up totaling a motorcycle that night. scary stuff, lost use of my right arm. was over a year before i got full mobility. it will never be the same, certian angles i cant lift more than a few pounds. so the drinking and riding kinda lost its appeal after that.   i learned years ago, the secret to staying out of trouble is to keep your butt at home.



   Wow Y.D. Same thing happen to my left arm... Boozzze , 714s & a lot of horsepower .... they said that I would never move it again.....18 months later finally started to move...before that just hug like a piece of rubber....Never been the same...It's a challenge to try and play banjo


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, i am so glad you are here. It was very shocking and one of the saddest things ever. It is nice to think they would be together smoking a doobie, but....
Like I said, I am glad you are here cane.


----------



## Keef

Waiting for supper !--Nursing a buzz !--Got to put it behind U Chief !-- Somethings are unhealthy  to dwell on !-- U gonna mess around and get your Chi all up in a knot !-- Do they use mantras in Tai-Chi ? --


----------



## mrcane

Just put the Bacon on, so its BLTs tonight.....Keef You know, just some things come up get ya going...We be alright.. No Real mantras in tai chi....I really find it a good moving meditation....I have tried sitting and forget it "Monkeymind"


----------



## Keef

I know Cane but U got to learn to protect the mind !-There's some places in your mind U don't need to visit!--Tai-Chi --that's more meditation thru slow rythmic movement ?


----------



## Keef

An old man once told me ---Dying is easy !--Living is the hard part !


----------



## Rosebud

It is reality..it sucks. we get through, it is ok to talk about it and then let our magic plant make the pathways in the brain so those thoughts can leave on a new marijuana induced pathway.. is that the coolest ever? 

Horse goes into a bar, bartender says, why the long face?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I feel like I should clean the house, so I'm going to lay down & nap until the feeling passes.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, you are the coolest! Staying upbeat is important!


----------



## Rosebud

LOL DD, a woman after my own heart....this cleaning thing will pass. funny.


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> I feel like I should clean the house, so I'm going to lay down & nap until the feeling passes.



         Love It............:48:......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, you're right Rose, the idea of cleaning has passed. I'm full of cajun meatloaf & watching South Park. Think I'm done.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right,  Cane?


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Hey Cane take some cuts and get them rooting then flip them plants !-- They'll  show U how long they take to finish and you'll know how they stretch or not and when U bring those cuts to bloom next time you'll know what to expect !
> Eventually  I'll be down to mostly one variety ! Maybe !--Umbra and Rose be mixing weed from different  varieties  makes me think compounding oils might do the trick !



 Yep keef, got to get things movin here...these girls seem happy enough but they don't want to put on much of any height.... Get the shower up & running and get some clones cut....& Flip them little suckers....They only 12-14 inch's?? 

View attachment 2016-01-27 19.04.34.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-27 19.05.08.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-27 19.05.18.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those look really nice. what temps are you running in there cane?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nice Cane.


----------



## mrcane

Rose.... seems to be holding around 72*


----------



## Rosebud

That should be fine..they are just taking the their time. Really nice structure. Nice job Cane.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> i'm going shopping on the inter web tonight, looks like some night shade will be in order.



I was just ribbin ya Giggy. No worries and no hurries.....she is a good smoke.



mrcane said:


> Yep keef, got to get things movin here...these girls seem happy enough but they don't want to put on much of any height.... Get the shower up & running and get some clones cut....& Flip them little suckers....They only 12-14 inch's??



Flip them girls and get the show started!


----------



## Hippie420

Nice looking gals, Cane.

Everybody thinks too much. Let's get stoned.


----------



## mrcane

O-Ya.... Mama & I just burnt a fatty of, Prussian Blue... Man I love those Blues..


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Ya'll ... Hippie ever get that remote start installed??


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, here I am again watching some murder mystery. Keef down. Guess that cajun meatloaf did him in!


----------



## mrcane

D.D. Got the night Off??


----------



## DirtyDiana

Off tonight  & tomorrow night. My usual schedule is Fri, Sat, & Sun nights; off Mon-Thurs. I prefer going to sleep around 2 am & sleeping til about 10 am.  Keef's more of a 10 pm to 6 am.


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Thanks Ya'll ... Hippie ever get that remote start installed??


 Yup! Little bugger works great. I can lay my lazy arse in bed and fire up the bus. It's supposed to have a 700-1000 foot range. Let's ya know when she's cranking and when she's running. Gonna come in handy in the next few weeks. We're due for a big 'un.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC, more rain coming.  And, nice weather this weekend.  Got a new washing machine and have not ever use it yet, that was 2 week ago.  Shutting down before Thunder get here.  All, you, beeps have a beautiful day.


----------



## yarddog

morning all.  nes, hold on to your knickers!! georgia sure has been getting some rain lately. 
hippie, i'd love to have a remote start. i always try to let our vehicles warm up for a few minutes. when its cold out, nothing worse than running out to the car and cranking her up!


----------



## Kraven

Wakin' and bakin'............... g'morning OFC


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> I was just ribbin ya Giggy. No worries and no hurries.....she is a good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Flip them girls and get the show started!


morning ofc, time to do it again.

bro i have been trying to get it in before the end of the month as there are some free blue berry fems and i plan to split. been wanting a blue berry to have for the ol lady. on another note i do have a bb x bpu doing very well but i think the gdp x br died, never added any leaves. them g13's like to stretch, and one split on it's own like i had topped it. i do have one that is growing slower then the other two and it is staying on the short side.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning all

Smoking a little bud and I mean popcorn bud of some recently havested, no cure.. cough.. but i wanted to see what this pheno was like.  It is a green version of my purple haze.. let you know soon.
Going back to the trainer today. GULP.

I hope you all awake healthy and happy!


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Hopes ya have a great day.


----------



## Rosebud

wh, i was wondering if i should start a thread that says RIP led's.  HA HA HA... just kidding, but wouldn't it be fun?


----------



## WeedHopper

Shame on you Rose. Lol
LETS DO IT... Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420

Morning kids. Got my first good night's sleep all week. Damn acid reflux damn near took me out Monday morning. Nothing like waking up with vomit blocking your airway. Guess if it was good enough for Joplin and Hendrix, it's good enough for a broke down old hippie.

Got a plan for the rest of the week. Green Santa rides today, followed by a major clean out of the grow area. Going to pop a bunch of seeds on the first so I can get ready for an indoor grow, set my techie buddy up with his, and have a nice batch ready for spring's outdoor grow. Going to be nice to have some leafy green friends to get me out of bed in the morning. Hydro babies like daily visits.

Weather is supposed to be unseasonably warm the next few days. Got to finish cleaning the seeds out of the rest of last years crop and get busy making bubble as soon as it turns cold again. My goal is to make some of that ice water wax that you take one toke of and hide for four hours.


----------



## Beemer

Happy Thurweedday everyone. Just swinging through to wish everyone a good day and to let Keef know it's getting closer in his state. 

http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/...oves-full-legalization-in-unprecedented-move/


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  It is dumping rain here with wind gust to 40 mph.... the coast is getting hammered....snow in the mountains is melting...and it is flooding.....What a way to start a day...   
  Nice..... on that start system Hippie, wouldn't work to well for me, still gotta push the clutch in..   And what the heck a Hippie doing up all ready??
          Let's Puff .....:48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Foggy. Tons of stuff to do. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to see ya, Beemer! How's everything over at the We Wish We Were High Times site?

Cane, I'm asking myself the same question.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Morning kids. Got my first good night's sleep all week. Damn acid reflux damn near took me out Monday morning. Nothing like waking up with vomit blocking your airway. Guess if it was good enough for Joplin and Hendrix, it's good enough for a broke down old hippie.
> 
> Got a plan for the rest of the week. Green Santa rides today, followed by a major clean out of the grow area. Going to pop a bunch of seeds on the first so I can get ready for an indoor grow, set my techie buddy up with his, and have a nice batch ready for spring's outdoor grow. Going to be nice to have some leafy green friends to get me out of bed in the morning. Hydro babies like daily visits.
> 
> Weather is supposed to be unseasonably warm the next few days. Got to finish cleaning the seeds out of the rest of last years crop and get busy making bubble as soon as it turns cold again. My goal is to make some of that ice water wax that you take one toke of and hide for four hours.


Dont feel bad. I have to sleep with my head elevated pretty much all the time,,,and have for yrs because of Acid Reflux screwing up my esophagus. As a matter of fact it almost killed me because i thought the pain i was having was my Acid Reflux acting up,,,when i was having a freaking heart attack. After my open heart surgery i did not have that particular pain ever again. All along that freaking pain was my heart not Acid Reflux,,,and i had been to the emergency room 6 times before they got it right. All 4 ateries were glogged. One at 99% thd othef 3 between 70 and 80%. I still have acid reflux,,but now i know the difference. :confused2:


----------



## Beemer

Howdy Hippie, I don't go on that site much anymore. I'm not growing so there isn't much to talk about. I will have to say that when you grow a lot one year it has a lot of time to cure and man does it get smooth. I also have acid reflux that has turned my esophagus to Barrets and if you have barrets esophagus you have a 5% chance to get throat cancer. Not good. I found that the heart meds that I'm on aggravates the problem. I stopped taking the dam stuff last year for 3 months and my reflux went away. Had to go back on it because the ticker was acting up and now I have to be really careful what I eat. Be careful


----------



## Keef

Hey Beemer !---How U been ?--


----------



## DirtyDiana

The best things in life start with the letter "S:"  Sunshine, Sleep, Singing, Sprinkles, Spizza, Sdonuts, Stacos....


----------



## Rosebud

spot?


----------



## DirtyDiana

A dog is able learn up to 250 words & gestures. A dog can count to 5 & can perform simple math. Equivalent human age: 3. 

A cat doesn't give a f**k & is tired of your sheet. Equivalent human age:  42.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Like it Rose! You're a quick learner!


----------



## mrcane

Yo Beemer.Good to see Ya.......Hey,Just took two clones each off my papaya, will see how I do... will be flipin them this evening..... Smoke Break.....:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Smoke! Sofa. Sweet!


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Happy Thurweedday everyone. Just swinging through to wish everyone a good day and to let Keef know it's getting closer in his state.
> 
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/...oves-full-legalization-in-unprecedented-move/


hey stranger, hope your doing well.


----------



## yarddog

Mr cane, just bypass your clutch safety switch.    Took mine out and connected the wires together.  Just be sure it is NOT in gear with a remote start!!    I have a big block in a camaro.  That beast will crank up and run in second gear.


----------



## Hippie420

Beemer, does that acid reflux stuff cause a pocket to form in your throat? I get spells sometimes when I eat where stuff seems to get stuck in my throat and is extremely uncomfortable and hard to clear.
Hell getting old, ain't it?

Rose, if that's the spot I'm thinking of, you're a naughty girl!


----------



## giggy

Beemer said:


> Howdy Hippie, I don't go on that site much anymore. I'm not growing so there isn't much to talk about. I will have to say that when you grow a lot one year it has a lot of time to cure and man does it get smooth. I also have acid reflux that has turned my esophagus to Barrets and if you have barrets esophagus you have a 5% chance to get throat cancer. Not good. I found that the heart meds that I'm on aggravates the problem. I stopped taking the dam stuff last year for 3 months and my reflux went away. Had to go back on it because the ticker was acting up and now I have to be really careful what I eat. Be careful


ask your doctor about nexium, stuff works great. i have acid reflux disease.


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> Mr cane, just bypass your clutch safety switch.    Took mine out and connected the wires together.  Just be sure it is NOT in gear with a remote start!!    I have a big block in a camaro.  That beast will crank up and run in second gear.



   Y.D. Really not that cold here...we get a few weeks a year that get real cold...teens.....but when I was living in Montana we kept the rig plugged in..

    Man That acid what ever Is bad ju..ju  only get it once in a while, ya think ya gona die...

  Got to go do couple hrs Tai Chi....See Ya later  Better Burn one before I go I know how the master like it....     :48:

    Hippie, Do I see your mind in the gutter??? Nasty Ol Hippie....


----------



## Hippie420

I knew I was going to have trouble Sunday night. Belly was on the burn and I'd been eating nickel sized Tums like a fat kid eats M&Ms. Had two pillows under my head when I fell asleep. Apparently, I got comfortable and had rolled over and head butted the pillows away.
I usually wake up just as the stomach contents reaches my throat. I bolt awake, set up, and do some double clutching to get it back down. A few sips of water to wash out the throat and I'm good to go. This time, I woke up with the crap in my airway. Couldn't cough it out because I had no air in my lungs. Couldn't breathe in because I'd sucked it deeper in. Wife knows I'm in a world of hurt, but I couldn't tell her what was wrong. It's going through my head that this might just be curtains. If I breathe in, I'm screwed. If I do nothing, I'll pass out from lack of oxygen and the body will take over and breathe the crap in. Finally got my ship together, balled up my right hand into a fist, grabbed it with my left hand, tucked it under my ribcage, and gave myself the Heimlich maneuver. Took four times before I could get in enough air to cough. Once I started coughing, I though I'd never stop. Spooky. It would be hell to have the wife watch me die.


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> :48:
> 
> Hippie, Do I see your mind in the gutter??? Nasty Ol Hippie....


 Let's just say it was south of the border, and yes, I'm a nasty ol hippie!


----------



## Rosebud

omg Hippie, that is scary.. what you are describing can be fixed by dilating the throat. mr rb did that once.   and yes barretts esophagus is no fun.. You guys are making me want to go see my guy.  Do you smoke ciggs?  I am glad you are ok. 

And no on your dirty mind, dd was saying everything good starts with s so i said spot.. pot..get it?? 

Beemer, nice to see you.


----------



## yarddog

My Gil (grandma-in-law) has that throat problem.  Several people in her family has had issues with it.   She is the only one that suffers from it, seeing as she won't go to the Dr. To get it fixed.


----------



## WeedHopper

> Quote from hippie,,,,,Beemer, does that acid reflux stuff cause a pocket to form in your throat?




That pocket is called a hiatal hernia. I have one and im pretty sure you do too.
http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/hiatal-hernia


----------



## umbra

I have 1. And yes I have acid refux. GERD to be specific. I did the barium with the flouro as they watched me swallow it and followed it into my stomach. They told me it was from too many NSAIDs. Hippie it sounds to me like you need a CPak to sleep.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> I knew I was going to have trouble Sunday night. Belly was on the burn and I'd been eating nickel sized Tums like a fat kid eats M&Ms. Had two pillows under my head when I fell asleep. Apparently, I got comfortable and had rolled over and head butted the pillows away.
> I usually wake up just as the stomach contents reaches my throat. I bolt awake, set up, and do some double clutching to get it back down. A few sips of water to wash out the throat and I'm good to go. This time, I woke up with the crap in my airway. Couldn't cough it out because I had no air in my lungs. Couldn't breathe in because I'd sucked it deeper in. Wife knows I'm in a world of hurt, but I couldn't tell her what was wrong. It's going through my head that this might just be curtains. If I breathe in, I'm screwed. If I do nothing, I'll pass out from lack of oxygen and the body will take over and breathe the crap in. Finally got my ship together, balled up my right hand into a fist, grabbed it with my left hand, tucked it under my ribcage, and gave myself the Heimlich maneuver. Took four times before I could get in enough air to cough. Once I started coughing, I though I'd never stop. Spooky. It would be hell to have the wife watch me die.


that is the very reason i take nexium everyday, nothing worst then being woke up not being able to breathe. i also have the hiatal hernia. my father in law has to make sure he takes small bites when he eats, his esophagus has gotten smaller and the did the balloon to his once already.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats why pretty much always sleep with my upper body elevated. Hell i slept in a recliner for along time after i got shot because my gerd got so bad.


----------



## Rosebud

Cpaps are awesome.  Listen to the Umbra, hippie.

We just went out to lunch and I think i atd 5000 calories...fish and chips..omg it was so good. Haven't done that in a while.

Hi nes..hows the pups?  We are not talking medical. LOL


----------



## Keef

Installing the garage door opener ---Not going so well just came in to get my pistol !


----------



## Beemer

Howdy giggy Happy Days to you. I was on a drug for acid reflux called pantoprazole and after taking it for around 2 years it started making every joint in the old body hurt like hell. One of the many problems with these types of acid reflux drugs is they kill all the good bacteria in the stomach and so digestion doesn't happen as fast and a person doesn't get all the nutrients out of the food. We went to almost all organic and a modified paleo diet which has helped a lot. Meat, veggies and fruit. No dairy, no grains, no sugar. you can use honey and maple syrup.


----------



## Beemer

Keef did you read the Texas article I put in my first post today?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, time for a break from......
 Dang garage door opener. Sometimes it sucks being the weaker sex. Wish I could manhandle that thing into working! A little weed, meatloaf & back at it!


----------



## WeedHopper

Beemer said:


> Happy Thurweedday everyone. Just swinging through to wish everyone a good day and to let Keef know it's getting closer in his state.
> 
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/...oves-full-legalization-in-unprecedented-move/


Why has this not been on the news stations in Dallas? I believe nothing untill i see it publicized. Would shock me to the core if Texas went legal. Does the name Ted Cruz ring a bell,,,,He will say NO TO ANY LEGALIZATION!


----------



## Rosebud

Beemer, that is pretty much how we eat 95 % of the time, otherwise i would be unable to move.


----------



## Keef

Beemer tried twice but can only get the headline after that I can't get past the pop-ups !--It is dated May -2015--They voted all 4 bills down They did pass an mmj bill !--Says it's  legal if the doctor prescribes but schedule  1 has no medical uses !-- Doctor can't prescribe it !--

I'm not allowed to work on the garage door anymore today !-- It's all hanging just gotta trouble shoot !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, what are you doing trying to hang a garage door? mr rb is extremely handy but he wouldn't attempt that.  How big is it?


----------



## Beemer

Oh dam Keef here I thought it was something new. Sorry. Yup I understand the Ted thing Weedhopper.


----------



## Keef

No Rose not the door just replacing the motor unit that opens and closes the door !--Gear broke on old one wasn't no fixing it !-- For 6-months to a year --I've had to be the garage door opener! --Sometimes it hurts so I gotta fix it !-- Maybe one day I just make it like Umbra's  garage !-- I been hurt worse than this lots of times!  --


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> And no on your dirty mind, dd was saying everything good starts with s so i said spot.. pot..get it??


 I know. I was just south of the equator for a second.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, s-potted this sticker. Think the local constables would get a giggle? 

View attachment ford.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippie U so funny !--U high again ?-- One more run at that door opener and I should have it done !--Got my neck twisted up wrong so now I can't turn my head to the left !-- Finish it and move on to the hot tub !  I told D.D. next time I say --sure I can do that --Find someone else !--I'm tired of hurting myself !--Just because U can do a thing don't mean U should !  

Was Hopper making fun of my LEDs  this morning ?-- My day will come one day Cuz ! -- We do what we gotta do !--I might just about got them dialed in !--Looks like I'll be using the for at least a couple more years !--Texas gov. won't meet again until about March 2017 --Looks like Federal is gonna leave state law to decide the rules like they do with liquor! --Maybe if they'd just change it off schedule 1 then let states decide !  The oil tap be drying  up Texas better do something !--


----------



## WeedHopper

**** Keef,,,if your growing with any light right now ,,,you doen better then me. I cant pull my grow gear out till i remove my Son and his Wife. And it aint happening fast enough, ,,lol
My Granddaughter makes it all worth while though,,hell Pawpaw loves having HER AROUND,,,the other two,,,,not so much.:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

I'm still a student of the weed Hopper !--I'm learning !-- When I find an ounce of shatter --I got something to prove !--- When I got it down --O.F.C. gonna have to do some quality control for me !  They's stuff to learn about Liquid Weed !-- I'm gonna need more bottles !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im ready Keef,,get me hooked up with some shatter. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper up in the free states they got BHO Wax and shatter on Craigs List !  --Just a matter of time before I find a way to lay hands some !  The process of turning it into Liquid Weed shouldn't be that hard once U got the shatter !--- The question have an answer to is how strong to make it !   From what I can tell from the paper work ---I can go as high as 50/50 with shatter and base !-- Skunk Pharm say that is entirely to strong !--Might as well just do dabs !--- All I know to do is make it strong enough to give me a good buzz !  They shatter/ wax can run anywhere from 40-80% THC  then cutting it with about 2 parts base !--Strength can be all over the place !--- I got my T.E. and this GG#4 or even my Widow might make me a potent extract -Shooting for 90% with the right plant !


----------



## Keef

Got a question !-- What do U think ? --By weight or volume ? --It's  different U know !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Do you want to feel heavy or full?


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Cpaps are awesome.  Listen to the Umbra, hippie.
> 
> We just went out to lunch and I think i atd 5000 calories...fish and chips..omg it was so good. Haven't done that in a while.
> 
> Hi nes..hows the pups?  We are not talking medical. LOL


my cpap worked so well it has set in my closet for at least 10 years.


Beemer said:


> Howdy giggy Happy Days to you. I was on a drug for acid reflux called pantoprazole and after taking it for around 2 years it started making every joint in the old body hurt like hell. One of the many problems with these types of acid reflux drugs is they kill all the good bacteria in the stomach and so digestion doesn't happen as fast and a person doesn't get all the nutrients out of the food. We went to almost all organic and a modified paleo diet which has helped a lot. Meat, veggies and fruit. No dairy, no grains, no sugar. you can use honey and maple syrup.


beemer you just turned on a light bulb. i'm going to have to study this med and see if that may be some of my problems.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> **** Keef,,,if your growing with any light right now ,,,you doen better then me. I cant pull my grow gear out till i remove my Son and his Wife. And it aint happening fast enough, ,,lol
> My Granddaughter makes it all worth while though,,hell Pawpaw loves having HER AROUND,,,the other two,,,,not so much.:smoke1:



welcome to my world bro. the daughter moved in with us for two weeks, that was almost two years ago. she drives my car and she is a well i'm not going to say it.


----------



## Keef

Oh where is my tetra that makes a triple THC  molecule ?-- Science says it will be extremely rare but it can happen !--- I just need one plant that makes 40% --triple molecule THC ! -- I make some Liquid Weed for sure !


----------



## Hippie420

Spotted Green Santa heading south this afternoon.....


----------



## mrcane

I need a good Puff....I got something Blue here..:confused2:........
           ..:48:


----------



## Grassman

Guess I'm the only dummy that gets up this early just can't sleep in the morning especially when the garden is growing, to much to think about I guess. I agree about the grandchildren they do make everything better. Lucky me they only live about 2 minutes away with mommy and daddy, was fortunate to find a house for my son close by.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## giggy

morning grassman and the rest of the ofc, happy fry-day. yall all have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## mrcane

Gooood Morning O.F.C.   It's Fryday ,let's get rollin


----------



## Keef

I'm not hurting as bad as expected today !-- These Indicas don't need as much light as sativas do they ?-- Umbra's  BBB -x-BPU (U should just name it Umbra ! ) likes aero and does well under my LEDs !-- She gets nice and frosty too !-- I'm liking it !--  I gonna drop a few seed this week --See if the Trips -x-T.E. will germ yet !-- Lost one of 4 --GG#4 -- It couldn't grow a tap root and slowly died !--The other 3 are doing well !  Be starting those last 3 CWO and something else that's on the way this week !  Working on a nice buzz !--Life could be worse !


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> welcome to my world bro. the daughter moved in with us for two weeks, that was almost two years ago. she drives my car and she is a well i'm not going to say it.



Let me finish for ya..Pain in the ***,,,right? Lol

Morning folks. Im having coffee and watching the news to see how my boy political name did last night. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hopper I don't think political name was at the debate. He wanted $5mil just to show up, lol.


----------



## Keef

Politics ? Ain't touching it !  - I'd rather talk about religion !-- That's  taboo too !-- My opinion on either would change nothing so I leave it alone !  Today !


----------



## Rosebud

I am a political junkie, just so you know. Good morning peeps.. I am off to get blood work..need coffee stat... see you in a bit.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I am a political junkie, just so you know. Good morning peeps.. I am off to get blood work..need coffee stat... see you in a bit.


 So is my son, lol. None of his friends are political, so he talks to me about it.


----------



## Keef

Hippie - I heard U !-- Let U know when he shows up !-- Gonna be in the 70's today and about 80 for the weekend !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Politics ? Ain't touching it ! - I'd rather talk about religion !-- That's taboo too !-- My opinion on either would change nothing so I leave it alone ! Today !


 
With ya there, Cuz! Always figured that both were invented by fools to impress morons.



Rosebud said:


> I am a political junkie, just so you know. Good morning peeps.. I am off to get blood work..need coffee stat... see you in a bit.


 Hope the vampires are gentle on ya!


Let's get stoned!


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> With ya there, Cuz! Always figured that both were invented by fools to impress morons.


You hit the nail on the head Hippie. Good post. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Working on that buzz down here Hippie !-- I'm beat up a little more than I thought but it do 't hurt much unless I start moving around !-- Took me some caps and  except for some farming I got no plans !


----------



## Hippie420

Pretty damn stiff today myself. I gotta find a bar with BARCO loungers or something.

Sun is shining. I really ought to do something. Copping a buzz is something, right?


----------



## Keef

I'm counting it Hippie !--Hey I sent a reply to that e-mail but with this new phone I don't know if I sent it or deleted it !--


----------



## Rosebud

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:I will join ya ll for a whole bunch of pot smoking!! Coffee good, pot good, rain, ok. So i get to the lab and smell pot. my hands reeked... thank goodness i could wash them. had my pot socks on so people could have figured it out..lol

Lets do this.

Hippie, you need a lift chair that bar?? lol

Umbra, it is so interesting this year and crazy making the politics.


----------



## umbra

Went to the movies to see Star Wars with my son. NCH recommended a theater. It had fully reclining seats with motion built in for the really cool effects. First time I have ever seen alcohol for sale at a movie theater. So we got a couple of beers and stretched out in those chairs. I had mixed feelings about the movie, but loved the theater!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose ! --I was thinking this morning that I wish I could be a part of the Legalize It movement in Texas but as a pot farmer I think it would be suicide to draw any attention  to myself like that !  I guess I just fight the good fight in the shadows ! Shame too cause I got stuff to say !


----------



## Rosebud

You do have a lot to say Keef, you would be a great advocate.

I was thinking about coming out to the state and do a state grow... i could have more plants, but mr rb told me he didn't want the state in his back yard...so I can't really argue with that. I think if I get caught with over four plants the take the extras..that is what i hear. I hope that is all as this rose is thinking about saying screw that, i need more for medicine for my folks.


----------



## Keef

Makes me proud to hear U say that Rose !--I was thinking they was gonna regulate U right out of growing !-- I been scheming about U and your patients !-- When I kick this Liquid Weed thing off ---I have some ideas about treatment and I'm hoping you'll run some trials for me !-- I want to see if a slow steady dose would be easier to regulate than dosing with RSO !


----------



## Hippie420

Fed the critters.
Got the mail.

I'm done.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Makes me proud to hear U say that Rose !--I was thinking they was gonna regulate U right out of growing !-- I been scheming about U and your patients !-- When I kick this Liquid Weed thing off ---I have some ideas about treatment and I'm hoping you'll run some trials for me !-- I want to see if a slow steady dose would be easier to regulate than dosing with RSO !


So much of what you are talking about was covered at the Cannabis Summit. There were MD's that were giving their research data about dosing, CB1 and the other routes not within the endo-cannabinoid system.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i watched almost the whole thing. I took notes, i learned less i more, i learned so much. I even paid for the seminars to have... so much info so fast.  Did you learn a lot too.

Hippie, you better take a nap after all that strenuous activity.


----------



## umbra

I learned more than I thought I would, Rose. I have not bought the video, but I can tell it would be very useful.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hippie, you better take a nap after all that strenuous activity.


 Naw, no nap, but I will take another toke!

Umbra, they've got a theatre close by (my favorite) that has decent seating and serves drinks. I drink light beer. About half way through the move, my eyes would be floating, so I stick with diet soda and greasy popcorn.


----------



## umbra

Rose, imo the research presented at the Summit indicated the current most cutting edge data. Yep less is more when it comes to mmj. But more than that, the research is so indepth that not only does it explain how mmj works, but how all medicines work and the various receptors. These people weren't just a bunch of stoners saying let's get high, they are educated researchers doing current research and their results even more amazing.


----------



## Keef

Gonna have to see that !  For me-- I can grow we'll enough --I can learn to run a hash oil extraction machine -- It's time to put the research to the test !--I can do this Liquid Weed thing !--  It'll be great for recreation but it'll also be a great way to regulate a dose of whatever meds they need !--D.D. got Fibromyalgia and I have some problems and raw weed helps !--I don't have time to wait on someone else to fix me !-- Just so happens that if I can help myself it'll help others too !--Will it be wrong to finance mmj with rereational income ? --If so ---just call me wrong !--


----------



## Keef

I think they'll find it's the Cascade Effect and not any particular chemical silver bullet !  A certain percentage of all the compounds acting together to give a desired result ! --  Rose say the terepins are cooked off during decarb !-- That has to take something away from the Cascade Effect ! -- We can fix that !-- One day I hope to bring across all the nuances of a weed into a liquid !


----------



## Rosebud

One of the subjects that I knew nothing about was ptsd. And wow, cannabis takes the place of 5 drugs and doesn't make you a zombie..It actually fixes the brain..that blows me away.  I am not practicing the less is more philosophy yet..


----------



## Hippie420

Turns me into a zombie sometimes for sure!

I hear what you're saying, though. Anything you can take away from big pharma is a good thing.


----------



## Rosebud

I have a tip, anyone that is low on pot, turn your key board over and shake. OMG


----------



## Keef

I don't need any proof pot protects the brain and helps it heal !--The doctor said only time he saw injuries  like mine was when someone got hit in the face with a full swing from a baseball bat to the face ! --I shouldn't be able to walk and talk at the same time !-- My mind rewired it's self !-- I'm different than I was before the fall but in some ways it works better !--People are afraid of the unknown !--I went to the big unknown  a place where I could no longer trust my own mind and found my way back !--Weed did this for  me !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> One of the subjects that I knew nothing about was ptsd. And wow, cannabis takes the place of 5 drugs and doesn't make you a zombie..It actually fixes the brain..that blows me away.  I am not practicing the less is more philosophy yet..



  Rose, I'll vouch for that.... "ptsd" got me.. the docs had Had me so F***** up I couldn't get out of bed.... Anyway got off three & half of the meds I was on..But think I'm having some side effects now....Just got ripped with the neighbor and I can't Type anything....:stoned:  Did I say It is dumping rain again and I think the wind is going to push the windows in. Now the sun will come out     That's just what it does lately.....


----------



## mrcane

Hippie, seen you had a busy day... You Need to come with me some morning...This Morning Two Hr's of ...Cardio Tai Chi....


----------



## Keef

I 'd pay to see that Cane !-- Hippie doing Tia Chi ? -- Long Haired Leaping Knome getting his Chi on !-- Be even funnier to see me !--If I'm doing stuff like that --look around somebody got a gun pointed at me !-- Maybe one day !


----------



## Keef

Cane U need to start eating weed regularly --Like my caps !-- It'll help a lot !-- 20 years nose to nose with a surgeon over a patient in surgery !--Or in the emergency room-! -I can't even tell U some of the stuff I've seen !-- Just too graphic ! --  As long as I take my caps regularly the dreams don't come as often and deep down I'm at peace --which is the best!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gotta work tonight & next two nights, so I may be off the grid.  Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef did some incredible yoga yesterday working on that garage door opener! Shoulda seen him do the crouching possum.


----------



## mrcane

D.D. Don't work to hard..would pay to see keef doing yoga....Keef once I start bringing in the trim, I'll be packin some caps...


----------



## Keef

Cane I got a plan but first I have to learn to control the pain better !-- I need to get back into better shape  but it'll hurt a lot at first then it'll get better and I'll feel better and move more !-- Just not ready to face the pain yet !


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Hippie, seen you had a busy day... You Need to come with me some morning...This Morning Two Hr's of ...Cardio Tai Chi....


 Nope, I think my three blown discs and I will pass. Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef did some incredible yoga yesterday working on that garage door opener! Shoulda seen him do the crouching possum.


 You sure he was doing yogi and not booboo?


----------



## yarddog

Well, I have had an eventful afternoon.   Yesterday on the way home from work, a cop was on the side of the road clocking traffic.   I wasn't speeding, but for some reason we made eye contact and then I saw his brake lights.   Leo proceeds to pull out behind me, a &#8539; mile back.   At that point I tossed my pipe out the window.  Leo swoops by me and tags the car that had past me speeding.  Whew.   
So today, I stopped on the dirt bike and looked for my pipe.   Took 10 minutes but I found it.   Not before finding a Smith and Wesson 38 snub nose pistol.   Missing its cylinder.  Just laying in the ditch.  So I picked it up and tucked it in my pack.    Decided to take dirt roads home and got on down the road and spotted a deputy.  Figured that was a good time to turn it in.    Turns out, Leo was a jailer when I was locked up years back.  He was always a fair guy.  So I'm talking to him, catching up with people we both know, I got a pipe in my pocket.   Ha-ha.     My good deed is done for today.   
Just packed a bowl and put a frozen pizza in the oven.   Let's get this weekend started!!


----------



## mrcane

Sorry Bout the back Bro, I also have a messed up back, guess most workin folk do. something they call... Degenerative Disc. Disease... Gotta keep movin  or I lock up...   The Crouching Possum?? Don't want ta go there..


----------



## Keef

Dog we can't carry a pipe we ain't willing to toss ! -  

Cane last time I thought about getting back into shape --I put my cigs lighter and pipe under my hat and went out past the breakers --about the time I got comfortable --This boat came by farther out but on the side it said --Big Shark Research !  Lost my hat , cigs, lighter and pipe and didn't care !---I did not want to be out there anymore ! -- I did get a work out getting back to the beach !-- I wanted out the water now !


----------



## Keef

Rode that inner tube like a surfboard -Jack !


----------



## Hippie420

Yep, got that too along with severe sciatic and cervical nerve damage and arthritis throughout the entire spine. Toss in carpal tunnel syndrome and you'd think I'd be cripple. I'm not, but pain and I are old friends. I'd rather be worse than be stuck in a wheel chair, though. Don't have to look far to find someone that's a hell of a lot worse off than me.

Dog, you've got balls. I'd left that puppy in the ditch and told the nearest cop.


----------



## umbra

I have some relatives in Florida. I go fishing in a lake that my Aunt used to live on, with a cousin of mine. We went out in inner tubes and fished all day. Never caught nothing. We get back and my Aunt says, "Did you see any snakes or alligators?" Damn, why didn't anybody say something sooner


----------



## Keef

I know Umbra a little 411 would be nice sometimes !


----------



## giggy

we lost paul kantner of jefferson airplane, jefferson starship, and starship yesterday. 

hope everybody is doing well. time for another bowl.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef did some incredible yoga yesterday working on that garage door opener! Shoulda seen him do the crouching possum.



let me guess.  he squat down and played dead?


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, I hear ya, I Love fishing in the tropics, just a lot of s*** around that will put a hurtin on ya or Kill Ya.... We were fishing some back water down around Boca Grande in Fla. and got chased by some hogs....Fiishin snook & red fish


----------



## mrcane

Were leaving the lights on the girls one more week 24/7 ....The Ole and I voted,I won Thank you


----------



## ness

Good Evening here, OFC, just, want to jump in and say hello.  With, tj gone taking care of 10 dogs is time comsumeing.  Wishing every one happiness.  Caught ya, later.:tokie:


----------



## Hippie420

That's why I like SCROG. The screen will tell you when to flip. With indicas, you wait until you've filled up around two thirds of the screen. With sativas, you flip when the screen is half filled or a little under. They really stretch.


----------



## Hippie420

Hi Nes!


----------



## mrcane

Hippie How's the weather treat'en ya up in the Mittin?
   Just cold & rainy here...


----------



## mrcane

Just got my next round of papaya going ...Hope some of the babies take.... 

View attachment 2016-01-29 20.38.20.jpg


----------



## Keef

Evening Nes---Cane---Hippie !-- O.K. Hippie let me round up the stuff and we'll see what happens when we hit that Chem Dawg seed with a Voodoo potion see what we can shake loose !--Can't win if U don't play !--Roll them bones !-- Only need to win once ! -- Got to start somewhere !-- What are the chances that UBC Chemo is the only monster up in 4n ? -- Texas ain't gonna know what happened when they blow the whistle and I unleash  Liquid Texas Tetra Weed !  --This can be done! --It has been done !--and I got the instruction manual !  Seed and guts ! -- No telling how many times it'll take !-- All this for one Queen Mother !--  See I got a plan --After I find my plant and people want to know where it came from --I'm gonna say Hippie made it !


----------



## Rosebud

I am the first one up so I get a prize... ok, i will smoke my first joint of the day at 4:am

Nes, hi, i bet you are really busy with all those critters. 

Wake up and join me ya'll.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Rose, headed out to see the o'l hippy this morning. I'll tell him hello for you.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- My mind is still foggy --I be back !-Where's  my pipe ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy saturday. i'll be happier about 4:00 to 5:00 this evening. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, you tell him  I would like to join your safety meetings one day. Have fun.

Good morning giggy, Keef.


----------



## yarddog

Have fun Kraven.   I'm headed out soon to ride for a few hours.    We supposed to see upper 60's for several days.     My kind of weather!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Made it through the night. They worked me like a dog though!  My body is not happy with me this morning! Wanted to stop in & say hello; off to bed.


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Umbra, I hear ya, I Love fishing in the tropics, just a lot of s*** around that will put a hurtin on ya or Kill Ya.... We were fishing some back water down around Boca Grande in Fla. and got chased by some hogs....Fiishin snook & red fish



When i use to live in Florida me and my buddie wss always Pond Jumping with a 2 man bass boat. Cant tell you how many times we had to chase Gaters away from the boat. Ive caught several small ones flipping top waters. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Slept in a little...Nice.. W.h. Never had any trouble with gators. We fished mostly in tide water so it was brackish water,them Fla.gators ,don't care for the salt water,,,Sure would be a kick ...gettin some on top water..

   Rose you be up Early Girl!!!
  Kraven.,Hope that you have a great safety meeting 

                    Lets All Puff.......:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane that sounds so simple, easy and fun !-- but Cuz I was on the bank and it's  turned out not to be such a good idea !  --and that's  how I lost a gunfight with a alligator who didn't even have a gun !-- Never leave your speed loader and keys in the tackle box!--Chased me up on top the car !  It's hard to hit something when U scrabbling for your life !


----------



## Hippie420

Slept like the dead. Feel drugged. Gotta get my frog in the race and do something. It's a balmy 42 degrees out there. Seems foolish to waste it. Lord knows there's nasty stuff brewing for the next few weeks.

Keef, you murder those seeds; I know where there's a bunch more.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning... de je vu ?  Yes a nap happened.

Going to lunch with a couple of old lesbians that love my pot. One used to be a nun... they are older then me... they are a kick in the pants. (my sisters friends)  As I was typing this they cancelled.. next week.. shoot. i was looking forward to it.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, you tell him  I would like to join your safety meetings one day. Have fun.



We sampled the Slayer and the SSTD, both of us got crippled and had a blast. He always say's hi.



Rosebud said:


> Good morning... de je vu ?  Yes a nap happened.
> 
> Going to lunch with a couple of old lesbians that love my pot. One used to be a nun... they are older then me... they are a kick in the pants. (my sisters friends)  As I was typing this they cancelled.. next week.. shoot. i was looking forward to it.




Have fun, sounds like a hoot, as long as you don't make it a habit.....get it....a habit


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Kraven...


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, you ain't still wearin' that flannel shirt, are ya?


----------



## Kraven

Finished eatin' chicken and rice.....Nap time......


----------



## WeedHopper

Weedhopper is a lesbian.  I love women and hate men,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420

Damn! Just about the time I figure I've got enough stickers on the bus, this one comes along. 

View attachment reaferbuilt.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

LOl Hippie, hey,  my debut in the media was fine. Only one chin appeared and my form was awesome...  Phewy.. and it just looked like a red shirt not a dumb christmas sweater.

You know I was wrong to type that,,,no one ever says i am going out with a hetro couple... bad rose.


----------



## Rosebud

I love reeferbilt!  far out man.


----------



## Hippie420

No biggie, Rose. Nobody would ever mistake you for being a prejudice person.

I only know one gay couple. An ex-friend of mine introduced me to them at the local bar. One is a Methodist preacher, and you wouldn't have a clue he was gay unless he told you. His life mate, on the other hand, is easy to spot. He's quiet and reserved until you get two beers in him and then he's an absolute riot to be around. 

We were all sitting out back on the patio having a beer and a cigarette. The place was packed. A young guy asked politely if he could sit at our table as it was the only unused seat around. Of course, we invited him to join us.

After a few minutes listening to Bob's insanely funny banter, he looked at us and asked, "Is everyone at this table gay?"
Mike's eyes got as big as saucers thinking I was going to smack the kid. Instead, I looked him square in the eyes and said, "Give me a kiss and I'll tell ya."


----------



## Keef

Houston --This is Tranquility Base --The Eagle has landed ! --Woo -Hoo !


----------



## DirtyDiana

A vodka please. Sir, this is McDonald's. Ok, a McVodka please.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, that is funny. Our families are full of gay people. My bother is having a hard time as both his sons are and they are the most awesome guys.. must have been the catholic school.ha JOKE


----------



## ness

Good Evening Rosebud, Keef, and Hippie, You, should see how big these pup's are getting.  They were fat and round, know they are getting a little bit long, big heads.


----------



## ness

They have Bull dog, pit bull, bull Mastiff, and something else.  I wish my cam. was not broke.  I would send pictures.  Time to take it to radio shack.


----------



## ness

All OFC, have a good evening.


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C.  ? --Had a hard day but starting to feel better ! Hope all are well !--Nes how's the plants ?-- Hippie --Rose --The simple things like wearing socks with pot leaf print or a sign like that Reeferbuilt sign ---draw some unwanted attention !-- The freedom of not having to hide? --I be needing some of that !


----------



## giggy

evening ofc, hope everybody had a great day. i know it's got to be 4:20 somewhere. o-well i can't tell time any how.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> They have Bull dog, pit bull, bull Mastiff, and something else.  I wish my cam. was not broke.  I would send pictures.  Time to take it to radio shack.



i thought they closed all the radio shacks down. i know they did in the south.


----------



## Rosebud

I am sure it is 4:20 somewhere... does 3:40 work? Sure it does.

Nes I want to see those puppies.. are the babies pit/bull dogs? did she have a hard time with those big heads?  Kinda personal of me to ask. lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop! Just got cancelled! Me no workie!


----------



## Keef

Hippie --I want to check the status on that chemical and it's different forms before I order it !--Be nice to know if the DEA has a watch on it or not !--- I'm comfortable  handling it !-- I'll have to find the sweet spot where I kill about 95% of the seed !---This is something no repudble breeder would do !  -- I am not trying to breed a variety !-- Maybe I make this like a hobby ?-- Every time I have a fist full of seed --I roll the bones !--Do it a couple times a year ? -- Go get my Frankenplant !


----------



## Rosebud

I think ya have yourself a hobby Keef. pretty sure ya do.


----------



## Kraven

Holy cow....dude, I have been krippled all day since the safety meeting.....where did today go....hahahaha I slept half of it, now huntin the Cherry Heri he sent me home with, a most excellent Cherry flavored smoke, about a 7.5 on the potency scale and all around nice clean buzz...I'm done with the Slayer for a bit, it just makes me stupid and waste a day


----------



## Keef

Yep Rose !-- It does !-- As a young man I did Research and Development  for concrete machine companies! --This not a lot different !-- I take the best the breeders can do and turn it into my Frankenplant !  Until then I got plenty to learn !-- 

I tell U one thing !--I'm pretty sure U.B.C. Chemo wasn't made by David Suzuki  !-- Had to have been made by a lab tech !--This ain't Doctor work !--


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven i don't enjoy being so stoned i can't move unless it is night time... I know what you mean. Sounds like your meeting went well.  I liked your "habit" joke. thanks HA.

Hope everyone is as high as they should be... enjoy your evening peeps.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> No biggie, Rose. Nobody would ever mistake you for being a prejudice person.
> 
> I only know one gay couple. An ex-friend of mine introduced me to them at the local bar. One is a Methodist preacher, and you wouldn't have a clue he was gay unless he told you. His life mate, on the other hand, is easy to spot. He's quiet and reserved until you get two beers in him and then he's an absolute riot to be around.
> 
> We were all sitting out back on the patio having a beer and a cigarette. The place was packed. A young guy asked politely if he could sit at our table as it was the only unused seat around. Of course, we invited him to join us.
> 
> After a few minutes listening to Bob's insanely funny banter, he looked at us and asked, "Is everyone at this table gay?"
> Mike's eyes got as big as saucers thinking I was going to smack the kid. Instead, I looked him square in the eyes and said, "Give me a kiss and I'll tell ya."



     Did he Kiss Ya Bro??? :confused2:


----------



## mrcane

Hey Keef..... What's up??   Don"t be talking DEA an S***.... Eh!!


----------



## Rosebud

I don't think hippie really wanted that ole guy to give him a big ole kiss, but it might have served him right..lol that is funny. Cane do you picture hippie like i do...a tall drink of water with a long dark messy hair?  Haaa


----------



## mrcane

Rose How You Doing tonight?? Clear & cold here....Had to be 50* today?....that is exactly how I picture the ol Hippie.. With Those Bell Bottoms &  leather sandals


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Did he Kiss Ya Bro??? :confused2:


 Not 'til the second date.


Rosebud said:


> I don't think hippie really wanted that ole guy to give him a big ole kiss, but it might have served him right..lol that is funny. Cane do you picture hippie like i do...a tall drink of water with a long dark messy hair? Haaa


 Actually, I'm short, bald, and Jewish.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Not 'til the second date.
> 
> Actually, I'm short, bald, and Jewish.



       ...Never woulda thought...  Smokin on some Blue Boy with a little wax topper.....Why Not...

            What Cha Smokin ......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Had to take the camper off the the pick up...Was running like s*** last time out...1994 F350... big block..460...four door dully...  First thing whole new exhaust.:cry: then will see how it is running...with a load on a hill it has no balls...and starts missin?  run some cleaner through it and running high test.. Hopefuly not fuel injectors .. guess it's time to dump some cash into the ol girl...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hippie short, bald and Jewish ?-- Now that funny !--I hope Ya'll ain't falling for that cause he's jerking your chain !-- He ain't short !--He ain't bald !--Jewish ? Ha !! --

Cane --Those fresh cuts don't need much light while they rooting but I never did it the way U doing !--Let me know how that works for U !-- I got 2 healthy ,happy T.E. cuts !--D.D. happened to my grow room !-- She culled a lot of plants with bug damage of just being weak !--I coulda saved many of them but long as I got one healthy cut then I got it !-- I'm gonna need all mojo Green Mojo I can get next couple days !--Gonna see if I can get one of these 3 CWO to germ for me !--I'm popping a couple other northern beans came my way recently! --See what happens !


----------



## Keef

Sometimes I get uncomfortable when someone asks --What U smoking ?-- We pretty much know who's  growing what and if I said I was smoking some Hippy Slayer,  Bubble Hash or LA. Confidential or something else ---I could be telling on myself or some else so like most mornings-- I'm smoking what I got !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, taking my first toke of the day. wife got the power bill yesterday. i told her i would take the extra 100.00 on the bill if i don't have to buy brick every week. she didn't say nothing else. that makes me want this going right even more. i plan on hitting wally world and get some jiffy bucks today. ah there's my pipe and it is already loaded. now where is my coffee?


----------



## Keef

Get'm Giggy ! --We close ! - Might be smoking oven dried sometimes but I can live with that price for awhile !  My black line Widow and that Blueberry Blast are shining !--Giggy you've heard --Form follows function ! - Probably see it all the time ! --It kinda applies to growing weed --It need a plant or variety that clones easily thrives in my grow conditions !-- Not a tall plant !--Not a sativa that takes forever to finish ! -- Narrows it down to a fairly short bushy indica dominate --A fast finisher (60 days or less) --A potent heavy oil producer !- I can grow some other stuff too but I need a potent commercial oiler ! Like U though the first goal is to be weed Independ ! Then I can play !


----------



## giggy

i hear you keef. i want the independent part the most, the reason i shifted back to the smaller grows. i want to try for some clones today but i'm hesitant as i have never done this before. i plan to keep the main plant and clone from it. i got some of both indica and satica dom plants but not all indica dom plants are small.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.. Keef, sounds like you have a plethora of pot.. I, myself like plethoras of pot.

Giggy, that is awesome that your wife is on board.or seems to be.. The thing about cloning is they don't need much light and they need to be warm and misted at first. I use a heating mat under mine and have them in the window. so just day light. for now.

I am thinking about bringing out the old HPS and put it in the shed..it is cold out there and I have some plants that need flipped.
It is sunday, you know what that means... time to smoke pot.

Cane, i hope you get your truck working right..


----------



## giggy

rose she kinda is, she hates the high power bill but loves the smoke. the big thing on cloning is i'm not sure where i want to cut them yet. i have cloned out doors and i clone the wife's ivy's. i had a big plant break in half so i cloned it and it lived. i know this is different but still the same.


----------



## Kraven

I take clones from the bottom up giggy, they are a bit more woody and seem to clone at a better rate.


----------



## Kraven

This is what I got running now, sorta keeping me busy...got an influx of really good genetics all at once so veg side is a little busy.

Flower:

(3) SSTD - week 4 day 6
(1) [P98BK x DPD] x (?) - week 4 day 3
(1) Kali Mist - week 4 day 3
(1) SSTD - week 2 day 4
(1) Buzzberry - week 1 day 4
(1) P98BK x DPD - week 1 day 4

Veg:

(5) GG #4 x BEP - week 3 day 5
(1) CaliO - week 3 day 1
(1) c99 - week 3 day 1
(1) [P98BK x DPD] x (?) - week 1 day 5
(1) SSTD - week 1 day 5
(2) Kali Mist - week 1 day 5
(1) Cheesy Jones - week 1 day 1
(1) Icookies - week 1 day 1


Cloner:

(1) P98BK x DPD - week 1 day 5 (pos 1)
(1) CaliO - week 1 day 1 (pos 3)
(1) Buzzberry - week 1 day 5 (pos 7)


Hope everybody has a good day, I'm headed outside to do a little yard work, nice and balmy here this am @ 60F at 10:30 am...lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. My Bro brought me some Pineapple Express yesterday. I loves PE.
Yehaaaaaaaaa
Oh and we did some Gorilla Glue Wax.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Rose you just use daylight for your clones...What about at night??
  The six bulb T5 fixture I got, has two switch's on it, one for Two Bulbs, one for four bulbs..Just running the two four foot bulbs 24/7 ...Hope that that's not to much Light??

          Time to Lite up.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, we need to think about the plant. it is trying to grow roots not leaves. When cloning roses you put them under a mason jar outside in the darkest shade you have...So I just use daylight with out pot clones. I have had them in the grow and threw a towel over them. I like natural daylight for mine.

Kraven, we need to change your name to...hm..what can we change it too.. grower of dank!


----------



## giggy

the cab i had to build.


----------



## giggy




----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, what is that?


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> I take clones from the bottom up giggy, they are a bit more woody and seem to clone at a better rate.



are you getting the branches with just a leave cluster or one with a top? i got some nice tops on some and others i don't.


----------



## mrcane

So took clones and did some trimming Hope I didn't chop to much.....
   It's a Beautiful morning here on the O.P. 

View attachment 2016-01-31 07.38.22.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-31 07.38.02.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-31 07.38.47.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-31 07.40.13.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

The bottom leaves have less hormones and clone easier I have read.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, what is that?



a cab for a rotary blast drill. without windows a armored grow box.


----------



## Rosebud

OMG Cane beautiful pic of the Olympics! 

Your plants look really nice, don't cut off any more please..they look perfect.


----------



## giggy

so yall are taking a limb with just a leaf cluster? i was thinking it needed a top on it.


----------



## Rosebud

Any branch with leaf nodes will work. When you take the stem, take of the most bottom leaves, that is where the roots will show. Here, i will take a pic for you.  can't get my camera to down load.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, we need to think about the plant. it is trying to grow roots not leaves. When cloning roses you put them under a mason jar outside in the darkest shade you have...So I just use daylight with out pot clones. I have had them in the grow and threw a towel over them. I like natural daylight for mine.
> 
> Kraven, we need to change your name to...hm..what can we change it too.. grower of dank!



  Thanks Rose, guess that I should Lighten up on the Light

        That Kraven be a busy man....EH!!


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Any branch with leaf nodes will work.



ok it has to have nodes, i couldn't think of that word. i guess i got a buzz. lol


----------



## mrcane

Rose that is the view from the back of our house ...I put in an outdoor patio Which is our favorite room ....   Here is another one of my Hobbies....Bonsai.... 

View attachment june 2014 083.jpg


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Rose that is the view from the back of our house ...I put in an outdoor patio Which is our favorite room ....   Here is another one of my Hobbies....Bonsai....



nice


----------



## Rosebud

I am not surprised the way you pruned your plants that you are into bonsai... very cool cane. Love your table, did you make that? I want to make big raised garden beds on legs for old ladies.  I think the wood is as expensive to buy as to buy a ready made one..


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Cane, I have the same T5 setup. There are 2 switches for the tubes. An inner and an outer row. The outer row are for cloning.


----------



## mrcane

Rose, Yes I did make the table All cedar..I do my vegetable gardening in raised beds also..Get all my wood cut locally. My raised bed boards are all cedar, 11" tall by a full 2 1/2" thick.. And a variety of lengths...  .Mrs C wants some with legs also,might give it a try this year...Just got to much to do...  Like Puff Join Me  :48:


----------



## Keef

Yes !-- I took a nap !-- Cane and Giggy --Cloning is easy !-- The plastic baskets I use in aero are 2 inches deep and as long as A grow point is above the foam collar and some stem exposed to the spray most root !-- We have 3 boxes in veg. Light over each end one and fresh cuts go in the middle box !--They don't need much light or nutes but they grow anyway ! Once they root they go in an end box under light !-- Then when they big as what Cane got I move the ant to a box in bloom !-- Do it again !

Hey Rose that plethora variety --Is it indica or sativa ?


----------



## giggy

looks like i'll have to pull more from the top of the plant. i know i would move to flower now if i wasn't trying for moms and clones.


----------



## Keef

Any thing can be kept as a mother !--Does the law say a clone can't be a mother ?--  Mother gets too big --U got a rooted clone --Send momma to bloom and keep the clone as your once and future mother !  

Cane --I could fit half dozen or so of those size plants in one of my bloom boxes without too much crowding !--That size maybe a wee bit bigger perfect size for what I do !  4 bloom boxes move a box full to bloom every 2 weeks and after 2 months a box of a 60 day finisher will come out bloom every 2 weeks !-- I'm still not full in bloom yet !  Getting there !--So anyway -U can run several varieties as long as U keep the smallish !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just read a couple of pages to catch up & the only thing that stuck out was, "plethora of weed."


----------



## mrcane

Just going to run this Papaya for a bit, seems nice and compact.  My room is only 3' X 4' so will be fun finishing the four of them in there.. I don't know,This is all new to me bro..I just been watchin all these years ...I was under the watchful eye of uncle Sam. ...Now I free to grow........Closer to spring we will be starting an outside crop


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oh, Hippie, since you're being so honest about your looks, I look just like my icon!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I think your Papaya look great. Mine are recovering from my agressivenes against bugs. Think they're going to come around. Papaya is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Keef

Cane U just jump in like U doing !--Learning means making mistakes and over coming obstacles ! --That Gorilla Glue Wax --I'm growing GG#4 but I'll never know what kind of Liquid Weed I can make with it until I grow -extract it and see what I got !-- I can shoehorn 8 of my boxes in bloom but I'm still trying trying to get a 4 box rotation working --The 2015 Bug War !-- When I can produce 1/2 lb. a month or enough to run that CO2 Extraction Machine once a month regularly !--Then I can justify the purchase !-- 
Rose U shod fire that light up --Run it at night when it's the coldest ! That would help keep them warm !


----------



## mrcane

I like the sound of that Gorilla Glue, Ya.......:48: You'll get there Keef....Don't know how you fight all them bugs down there....nice to get a good freeze every year, keeps them down... warmin up around here :confused2:..... O.. My garilc is 6" tall Jan???


----------



## Keef

Cane sooner or later prohibition gonna end and everybody and they brother gonna think they can grow weed down here !---I laugh at them in advance !--Shoulda been in the trenches with me learning how to deal with this stuff !-- I saw a butterfly yesterday !--Looks like there may not be a freeze this year ! -- 
Gorilla Glue ##4 won some cup in 2014 --So between it and My T.E. --I should have something nice for oil !--I'm thinking Umbra's BBB would work well too !-- D.D. almost killed those babies but they'll recover !--This is how I deal with bugs !---I got D.D. a jewelers loop and put her in charge of pest control !-- She better at attention to detail than me !-- She went ape sheet and got some SNS 90 and other stuff coming !-- Bugs will be back and she'll be waiting on them !


----------



## Keef

I think I'm gonna have to have one of those high CBD varieties like Rose's Nordle or that other one she grows Harlequin  (?) !-- One more variety wouldn't make any difference If I got caught !-- In for a penny --In for a pound !--In can't go back now !--


----------



## Keef

Did U know Amazon Prime delivers on Sunday ?-- Them bugs come back --We got SNS 217 and Mighty Wash and some SNS 90 coming Monday! --Yo Bugs !--Come get U some !


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC (peeps).  Cane sorry about your truck and your plants look great.  Also, i love Bonsai and you have a talent.  I growing Aurora Indica three.  Right, now, they are just about 3 1/2 inches.  I worried about the center vein being yellow.  Have them 18 on and 6 off. Heat does go down to 68 (my heater is not controleable).   Set my alarm and I sleep right trough it most times.  Wishing for the best.  About 70 out sunny.  Got to get back to work with the dogs.  Can't wait until tj get back.  His Dad is doing real good after his operation.  Time for more coffee and a bowl.  Mine if I pass :48:


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Oh, Hippie, since you're being so honest about your looks, I look just like my icon!


Oy vey! In that case, you're a mighty fine looking filly!

I got Giant slapped again. Stuff sneaks up on ya....


----------



## Keef

She crazy too Hippie !-- Did it warm up in the Mitt ?-- We close to 80 today !  One day I have a CO2 system --I deal with bugs Hippie style !--No sprays or chemicals !--Jack the CO2 ppms up to what 3,000 ?


----------



## umbra

At 2,000 ppm it made the bugs a lot worse


----------



## Keef

Really Umbra ?-- Should kill them at at the right ppms ! --I need to learn these things cause we got super bugs ! -- My grow is open to room air so can't use CO2 !--I'm putting a spell on those last 3 CWO seed and get them in the ground tommorrow !--Also gonna try to start a couple seed from crossing your BBB on the T.E. --See if they old enough to germ !---and a couple seed from dis other place !--


----------



## mrcane

What Ya Say Smoke Break??  :48:


----------



## Hippie420

From what I read, 3-4K will kill 'em fine, Keef. Note that I've never done it myself 'cause those damn gnats are the only bugs I've ever had. You can always bag a tank and pipe in the gas.

Nes, don't sweat 68 degrees. I've got pics around here somewhere of my outdoor grow from two years ago that shows a small plant I left out covered in snow. They're tougher plants than you think. It's a weed after all.


----------



## Keef

Hippie one day I gotta try a CO2 system !--I started with those dog pecker knats then graduated to spidermites --Took a course this fall in mealy bugs and/or root aphids ! -- Winter I have low humidity when the heat is on ! -- U want to play ?--U got to pay !-- I think I'm on schedule to be ready when the law changes !--The longer they give me-- the closer I be to my Frankenplant !  I'm not even sure I would need it to make some fine Liquid Weed !--This stuff in this pipe would make good juice too! -- WOW !--Me likey !


----------



## Keef

Cane sounds like U have access to some good wood up there !--I used to have wood lathe --Excellent way to scratch your creative itch ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Don't make me smoke by myself you guys.. LA.. is on tap... went to the store.. omg that was expensive...but we were out of everything... Take a hit?


----------



## WeedHopper

Schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Im high and yur messen wit my buzzzzzzz


----------



## WeedHopper

Hellooooooo,,,whos out there. Schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Okay, ,,im jhst jacking with you Potheads.  Plus this PE is awesome....Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

I'm checking in.    Spent yesterday riding, and today slept around all day.  
Ordered the octocloner.   Soon as I get a girl, I'll be cloning her butt off.  
Gots to grow more weed!


----------



## Hippie420

Sounds like a great way to spend a Saturday, Dog. I love dirt squirts. The mind is willing but the back is weak.

Hopper, you high again? Thought we had a talk about that, young man!

Keef, I know you don't like H2O2, but you won't get root bugs if you use it.

Rose, yeah like any of these pot heads would let you smoke alone?


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ?-- Got D.D. off to work !-- Got to check pH one more time but I think we good !-- Rose if I had me some LA Con. I would be smoking it right now !-- At the grocery how organic cost 3 times as much as regular stuff ?-- 
Dog --I heard that about growing more !--Cloning the Widow for over 2 years --I'm thinking -I got my money back on those seed !  I'm finally  giving up one of my Widow lines !--She been good to me but her sister makes harder, tighter bud quicker ! -- I find it hard to turn loose a perfectly good girl but I need the room ! -- Might have to make room for something special !


----------



## yarddog

Right now I just reliable weed fast.   Then I can worry about different strains when i m not living harvest to harvest.


----------



## Keef

Hippie they weren't under the foam collar in the spray !--The bastids got between the stem and foam collar the tunneled into the plant stem !-- Been looking at some stuff !--I got good bugs in the res. I hate to kill !-- Peroxide is my fall back plan !--Think We got the bugs on the run !-- Nicotine killed them but hurt my plants some at the new concentration! -- Got GG#4 and the T.E. in Happy Frog under 24/7 and they like it !


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog !--AK-47 !--Fast Finisher and a good commercial variety !--47 supposed to finish in 47 days --49 in AK-49 in 49 days !--A farmer moved a clone to bloom every 2 weeks --6 weeks later they start coming out bloom regularly !


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Right now I just reliable weed fast. Then I can worry about different strains when i m not living harvest to harvest.


 I've been there and it does get better


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Umbra !--Trying to put together a grow and keep yourself in weed can get expensive too!--I'm using only about half my bloom right now !--I got room for 8 boxes in bloom and I'm only running 4 !-- Waiting on the plants in veg to get big enough ! -- I'm short a light or 2 but I'm waiting on plants anyway !--but the next move will be 2 box groups instead of one every 2 weeks !--Thinking about some of that AK myself but I'm kinda set up for a 60 dayish  finisher ! --


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> From what I read, 3-4K will kill 'em fine, Keef. Note that I've never done it myself 'cause those damn gnats are the only bugs I've ever had. You can always bag a tank and pipe in the gas.
> 
> Nes, don't sweat 68 degrees. I've got pics around here somewhere of my outdoor grow from two years ago that shows a small plant I left out covered in snow. They're tougher plants than you think. It's a weed after all.



LOL, weed.  Thank You, Hippie


----------



## ness

Hello Keef and OFC, puppies are doing great, I think they are going to look like Bull Mastiff, I do not think I will have no trouble getting them adopt.  Have a good evening.:tokie:


----------



## Rosebud

Would love to see those puppies nes.   

How does our son know when dinner is ready? he smells the pork chops from costco? he works there.  Very nice to see him.. he is a nice guy. And it makes me feel good when people eat, must be Italian or Jewish huh?

Last time i made rso for someone the spoon i used to stir had quite a bit of oil on it. It was made out of harlequin bud.  Holy cow that stuff relaxes muscles  better than any pharma..has to offer. I like that it just relaxes you but doesn't make ya too stupid.  I feel i have told you guys this three times..sorry.  I really like it.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes ! What up? -- Hippie are those seed marked ?-- I'm not finding any watches on that chemical --I make a tetra I kinda want to know it's  heritage! -- It's  gonna change it radically! -- There's still the possibility of a CWO which would sure save me lots of time !---I breed a tetra to a regular diploid to make triploid seed --Those I treat to get that 6n male that is perfect !--At that time it will be too late to stop me !-- Big Pharm gonna be wanting commercial feminized 5n seed !-- They blow the whistle tommorrow  I can be there quick as they can !--- What do I do with that knowledge ?-- Do I make my Frankenplant-- destroy all my research and just say it is a natural mutation ? -- They need to end prohibition and let me work !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I was talking about getting seed for a high CBD variety like Harley or Nordle earlier !--I think that would work well the way I do caps !-- Gonna have to get me some seed !--


----------



## Rosebud

Mr rb smokes nordle only..he likes it. I like it too and they do have feminized and reg seeds. I am pretty surprised that i like cbd's as much as i do...being an old pot head and all.  My papaya seeds were fem'd, my first..and they were wimpy..but the nordle was as you must remember gorgeous!  they were fem'd... I will grow that and harly again out side.  Get some keef, if you have room. nordle was a big girl in that pot with the N on it, remember?


----------



## Keef

Rose --I remember !-- U know they can say CBDs are not psycho active but Valium is not a narcotic either but it will put U down !-- I look forward to working with some high CBD extract !-- A nice high THC and High CBD extract mixed back together in the right proportions as  Liquid Weed might be just what the doctor ordered !


----------



## giggy

just got back from wally world, got me some jiffy pucks so i'll start some clones this week some time. supposed to be under red alert tuesday, i hope it misses us. time for a bowl.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, the seeds aren't marked 'cause they're all the same; Chemdog91/The Sugar X Chernobyl.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Keef, the seeds aren't marked 'cause they're all the same; Chemdog91/The Sugar X Chernobyl.



sounds like a hell of a cross.


----------



## mrcane

Got a couple chores done today...Guess we should puff one:


----------



## mrcane

"Mojo" for your clones Giggy....
  Just cut 9 the other day, seem to be doing good so far...Did mine with peat plugs & lots a clonex...first time, will see how it goes....


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> sounds like a hell of a cross.


 Time will tell. Both plants were a great buzz. I'm not a breeder, but even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.


----------



## mrcane

Ya don't know, if ya don't grow......  Think I will have a little "moose tracks" ice cream..


----------



## mrcane

Dam I just love ice cream...now better put the mattress heater on so I don't have to crawl into a cold bed...   O..Ya let's get High....Prussian Blue for me tonight...


----------



## umbra

Bodhi did harlequin x snowlotus


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm jealous! Sitting here at work with one baby! Sounds like you all had a toke or two for me at least! Hope somebody cleaned up my kitchen & ran Rosie for me!


----------



## mrcane

In the morning .....It's over


----------



## DirtyDiana

I signed up for an exercise class & was told to wear loose fitting clothes. If I had any loose fitting clothes I wouldn't have signed up in the first place!


----------



## yarddog

Up and at em.    50 this morning, with a high of low 70's.   The responsible thing to do would be to ride a motorcycle to work.   No sense in wasting a nice day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc 61º high in the 70's. storms tomorrow. i guess it is time to clone this evening as i could smell them this morning. i haven't been running my filter/fan yet and have been leaving to door open. things change today. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

Morning giggy.   Your picture looks like an opposom in a hoodie.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all and to all a good morning. Now i know why i always hated clowns. Lol


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.....Turn & Burn.....:48:


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C.  ? -- Getting comfortable down here !--
Umbra Thanks --D.D. located some Nordle seed like Rose grows so she gonna get some !-- Snow Lotus cross ?--They use that Snow Lotus a lot don't they?--Supposed to be a hellova mom too!

Hey Hippie can I send out a few of those seed if anyone fancies a Dawg ?-- I'll have to start a control group to see the germ rate before I start killing them ! -- So maybe I keep a fine young lady Dawg too !

Cane -- Always take more cuts than U need and you'll probably get the clones U want !

Dog -- That Octocloner gonna work great !--We need to find U a girl to clone !


----------



## Hippie420

They're yours, Cuz. Kill 'em, pass 'em around, or eat 'em in a bowl of milk. There's more where those came from. Better turn on Rosie and get that kitchen cleaned up or sleep with one eye open tonight......

Wish I had a nickel for every pot seed I've ate. Always loved the taste of 'em.


----------



## Rosebud

DirtyDiana said:


> I signed up for an exercise class & was told to wear loose fitting clothes. If I had any loose fitting clothes I wouldn't have signed up in the first place!



That is funny DD.

Good morning peeps... Smokin some strawberry cough someone brought me..nice to smoke something new and I like it..

Hope everyone is  as high as they should be...if not please adjust.


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh my god,,you guys smoke the EVIL WEED???? Yall are all going to Hell. :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

Save me a place in line, Hopper!


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --Went to get the car inspected and couldn't find a current proof of insurance card !--So I came home and fixed a pipe --of some weed I got !-- Nice !--I give up!-- I like to get high !--and I'm good at it !--I been in trouble before Hippie !--I just get her lit up and she forgets she was mad !--I ain't stupid !


----------



## umbra

I had some canna butter that I made, so it shouldn't go to waste, I made some cookies. My son and I often disagree about things. The cookies I made are a perfect example of how we see things differently. He tried one and spit it out. He says, you used too much butter. I say, Maybe...but 1 cookie and you are high.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --more cookies for U Cuz !--His loss!-- 

Hippie --I got 2 formulas for that Voodoo juice !---One list ppms and there other has it in percentages !---I guess I start somewhere in the middle !-- This stuff also comes in different forms --Got to check around and make sure I get the right stuff !!--I'm excited about trying my hand at this !--Just have to take my time and not rush !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I dropped a few bubblicious.   I'll  clone a girl from that for now.     Give me time to find a nice girl to keep around.   
Does that chemdog like to be inside?


----------



## Kraven

Me an the O'l hippy made a road trip early this morning to get a pallet of this and a pallet of that. I'm tired and we had a great visit, sent me home with more Cherri Herri, gives me the noids but tastes excellent. It's got to have a heavy handed sativa in it's linage, I can't stop wiggling and have about two projects going now. Hope everybody is having a good day.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog -I don't know how it grows --Only one way to find out !  Bubblicious and the Papaya are coming after the bug treatment  hurt them some --Got several of each to sex when they big enough !  Then I pull the girls back to veg and chop them up for clones---Leave enough for the seed plant to recover --I got a rooted clone --and the plant is big enough --I can send the seed plant to bloom - see how long it takes and how it grows !--Later I can send a box of clones to bloom and know what to expect !  I try to keep a rooted clone in veg.  for everything I got don't have to be a big piece !--Little plants become big plants !--Even my boy Trips !--He can't do anything till I send a clone from him to bloom should I need to breed something !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Morning giggy.   Your picture looks like an opposom in a hoodie.


i did this to the wife last night, scared the she-i-t out of her.


WeedHopper said:


> Morning to all and to all a good morning. Now i know why i always hated clowns. Lol


i never had a problem with clowns, but a x-girlfriend was scared of them. maybe why she is a x.


----------



## Keef

May sound crude but --If it bleeds ? --I can kill it !--- Startle me as a joke is not a good idea !--I don't think --I strike !-- U won't find it funny for long !  
Got some farming to do this afternoon !--DD got a veg box leaking around the handles!--Caulked up my back up so we need to switch boxes !  --We might even move the 3 GG#4 plants to aero !  ---She say don't start anymore seed yet !--Maybe I will --Maybe I won't !


----------



## Rosebud

Startle me and we over... not funny, never has been funny, never will be funny.  

Keef, glad DD is thinking about the nordle, it is just nice medicine.

The sun is shining and it is 45 degrees.  Keef, i can't run the lights at night as we do stuff in there in the day...we have a heater that comes on if it gets under 60 should be 65.. But that is a good idea.. Don't want anything to disrupt the dark cycle.


----------



## yarddog

I wouldn't startle this guy either. http://youtu.be/MBU47K854g0


----------



## yarddog

This is for giggy.
http://youtu.be/D1Y5dKCt6GQ


----------



## umbra

My oldest son decided to startle me when he was young. I simply reacted. I crouched down and an open palm strike to the chest as lightly as I could and I simply pushed him across the hard wood floor. Scared the snot out of me...scared the snot out of my son. He never did it again.


----------



## umbra

clown porn....Dog, in Philly there is a defunct prison where they do Halloween Tours. Eastern State Prison was a bad place. The Halloween Tours have actors that pop out to scare you. Somewhere along the way they included the rule of no touching the actors because stuff like people getting punched happened too much.


----------



## giggy

maybe we all should just stay friends on the innerweb, cause i am a joker to no end.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> This is for giggy.
> http://youtu.be/D1Y5dKCt6GQ


clown porn, that's the way i like it uh huh uh huh


----------



## Keef

Jonesing  for some Prime Rib !--Maybe some spare ribs or brisket ?  Weed gave me the munchies !


----------



## Rosebud

Pot roast is going to happen here in a minute... giggy, yes, i have no sense of humor with being startled.

Went to my trainer...can you say jello muscles?


----------



## Keef

I be careful since I startled D.D.when she was in the shower that time accidentally !--Beat me half to death with a wet wash cloth !-- I was afraid for my life !


----------



## yarddog

We had a guy that used to think it was funny to drop a heavy object near you.    Which would be OK, except he would wait till you was helping to guide a 1,200 pound engine into a truck frame.    When you hear that noise, every fiber in your body moves.  He would scare you to death.   Have you panicked thinking the chain done snapped or something.  He didn't stop till someone tried to "fix" his underbite with a fist.  
I love to joke and play, but there is a time and place for it.    
My favorite is gluing a quarter to the floor.    Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Hippie420

When I had a city job, I'd scotch tape peanuts to the windowsills. The pigeons were a riot.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats cold Hippie. .:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Ya'll some sick people !--Don't go changing !--Green Santa showed up with a big a-s-s bag of seed from up north !--Brought a nurse in to assist me in this venture !-- Like Hippie say --Even a blind squirrel find a nut once in awhile !--


----------



## Rosebud

you cruel sob hippie....  you didn't do that I bet.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> you cruel sob hippie....  you didn't do that I bet.



Afternoon all, Dropped the truck off at the wrench, All New exhaust,& Good tune up, some misc. elect.  That will take around $700. 
    Hippie, City worker....yep I can see it now...He did it Rose.... They find all kinds of entertainment,to keep from working....

        Can we Puff .....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Oh shoot cane, you are probably right.  Course when i was a kid with not much to do on the farm, i kinda wanted to break a birds leg to see if i could fix it... i didn't do it I don't think... if i did I blocked it.  I have been know to pick up three goats and put them in my car to find their owner... love me some animals and nature.  and.... pot.  and  you guys.... and pot roast.


----------



## Keef

I got an idea !--Let's  get really lit and make a pizza run !--I'll drive !--I am a professional do not try this at home !


----------



## mrcane

Yummm. Pot roast, love a good pot roast dinner...I needed something green tonight...I do this Warm spinach salad with bacon pieces,purple onion sliced thin,and pieces of cut up orange..

  Keef I'll take a veggie, white garlic sauce!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Oh shoot cane, you are probably right.  Course when i was a kid with not much to do on the farm, i kinda wanted to break a birds leg to see if i could fix it... i didn't do it I don't think... if i did I blocked it.  I have been know to pick up three goats and put them in my car to find their owner... love me some animals and nature.  and.... pot.  and  you guys.... and pot roast.



Oh, Rose! That's awful! Like those nurses who poison their patient just so they can save them & be a hero. When I was a kid I caught mosquitohawks, or dragonflies,  & feed ants to them; they like ants.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pizza run! I gotta go with him to make sure he gets back, if you know what I mean.


----------



## yarddog

I have fried chicken tonight.   
One time, when I was about 8, I had a b.b. gun and was itching to shoot a living target.     I shoot a Robin off a limb.   Then I cried and went w buried it.   Said a prayer for too.    
That is me in a nut shell.  I don't think twice about killing an animal to eat it, but a needless kill just isn't in me.   
Let's get this bowl moving again. I'm doing the ju-ju dance for seeds sprouting!


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Afternoon all, Dropped the truck off at the wrench, All New exhaust,& Good tune up, some misc. elect. That will take around $700.
> Hippie, City worker....yep I can see it now...He did it Rose.... They find all kinds of entertainment,to keep from working....
> 
> Can we Puff .....:48:


 Nope. City work meant I was working construction on high rises in the city. I'd be glad to send you x-rays, MRIs, and CAT scans to prove that I probably worked harder in a year than you have in your lifetime.

Pay and retirement was damn good, though.


----------



## yarddog

Well hippie, I wish our city workers had your work ethic.     Now a days, you got one guy using the back hoe, and 4 propped up smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Keef

No work ethic here !--Long nights of in house call --I be laid up on a slab in the morgue taking a nap !-- Most people didn't come looking for me in there !-- I carried a beeper !--Beep me and I find U !  -- I tried not to startle people who passed thru but I'm not perfect !-- I have been bad a few times !- but people can have a heart attack when one of the bodies in the morgue  sits up !


----------



## Kraven

I once did the wild thing on a gurney in the morgue.....


----------



## giggy

of course i'm running late but i got a clone off of every plant but one and it will get cloned later. yall just don't know the half of the things i have done over the years, but as dog said there is a time and place for it. keef i had a brother mason that worked at the funeral home and he said it was nothing to have a db move or even setup. i did tell him that would be a good time to change cloths and maybe even find another job, he just laughed. hippie i bet that would be funny.


----------



## yarddog

Them morticians, they have nerves.   You got to have your mind right for a job like that.


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy - Kraven !--I had been single for 5 years before I met D.D. !--The hospital had been very, very good to Keef !--I got more sense than to talk about it !--


----------



## Keef

Hey my research assistant / CFO ran across a notation about tetra called--15 Dawgs ? --Anyone ever heard of it ?

Hippie --I gotta snoop around about that stuff before I order some --Be best I had a drop box !--Plan to check some overseas suppliers !-- The cost isn't bad!-- $35 a gram !-- I just want to make sure I don't have to explain what I was gonna do with it !-- I got a big bag of quality  seed --I got a real good idea where to start !--I need to know --How long to soak them and whether they should be rinsed before attempting  to germinate them ! --Other than that I get the stuff it just a matter of repetition until I shake so.ething loose but will it be the best that is there ? -- Yep Rose !--I got a new hobby !-- Hippie what U gonna name it ? --U bred the seed and U know what I'm after !--


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. City work meant I was working construction on high rises in the city. I'd be glad to send you x-rays, MRIs, and CAT scans to prove that I probably worked harder in a year than you have in your lifetime.
> 
> Pay and retirement was damn good, though.



  Hippie, My hats off to you for working in the sky, some of my buds back east still do it...There all stove up...My view of a city worker" is as Y.D. says ..and this was our city guys "one guy in the hole four leaning on a shovel....Little miss interpretation of a phrase... 
  Now If ya really want to measure cocks,we can get out the tape...I'm Just an Ol,washed up. ocean going tug boat, Chief Engineer. Most of my time  was in Alaska .. but been everywhere, but the electric chair.. with the last 5 yrs running On a search & rescue Tug in the Bering Sea....Thirty some odd Yrs I got a few yarns too tell...

     Now I can just be,the ol hippie, I always was....Peace. Bro..
              No more sneaking a puff ......... :48:......To all us working stiffs..


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> I once did the wild thing on a gurney in the morgue.....



      NO!!!????? :confused2:


----------



## Keef

I'm high enough --I bet I could walk on water !---Watch this little trick I can do !--Water-Wine- Water -Wine !--Cool Huh?-- Anybody got some fish  and a loaf of bread ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef What up? Of course you High.....  you put those CWOs down?  right now I got 9 of those little Papaya clones, only 4 days but they all standing up right now...


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane, we measuring roosters round here??


----------



## Keef

Not yet  Cane !---This Green Santa dude showed up with at least a cup of Chem91-x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl seed !-- Blew my mind !!  --I'll be planting them CWO and a few other goodies soon but D.D say wait ! -- Got 5 varieties  need to be sexed and cloned !-- Got D.D. helping me find this stuff I need !-- Bracket where I think it should be with lots of 100 seed !  Shoot a little low -then shoot a little high -then hit the target !--Then repeat !--  Hippie say kill these and he get me some more !--How about I kill all but a half dozen or so and maybe one be what I want !-- Maybe not !


----------



## mrcane

Nice!!Keef, Gotta Love that Santa guy....Sounds like you got a handful going there...You are lucky to have a helper...

     Y.D. Have been to a few Cock fights .. Fun at the time....But Not really my cup of tea....


----------



## Keef

Green Santa been very , very good to Keef !


----------



## Keef

If I'm the only one interested in polyploids , how come they sell polyploid kits ? -- .25% --.5% and 1.0 % solutions !-- two questions  to answer --Place an order and roll the bones !


----------



## mrcane

0420 Here :48:


----------



## yarddog

Dang, I missed it cane.      I got 7:21 here


----------



## Rosebud

good morning.. it is 4;20 and a bit. I will join ya cane and yd.  Hey UMBRA, when you get up we have a grower having a crisis in canada, can you look at this thread?  thank you    http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72993


----------



## mrcane

Close enough Y.D......Nothing like an early morning Bake..Nice cup of Chai.....


----------



## Rosebud

bullet coffee here..yum


----------



## mrcane

Good morning Rose, Cloudy & cold here 32* ..Burrr...


----------



## Kraven

Morning, I really don't wanna tell my stories.....bad mojo....but I'll toss my peter up on the table too if y'all really wanna measure......


----------



## Rosebud

um really?


----------



## mrcane

Morning Kraven... No need to bring out any Bad anything... Ya better keep ya peter in ya pants....Sounds scary,just tossin him around & All 

          I Love Pot.....:48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. my time at sea was three years of my young life in the navy. i had thought about the merchant marines as the sea still calls to me even after all these years, but meeting my ol lady kept me shore bound. i did iron work for about 6 years and decided i would be better in a shop so that is what i do. i'm one that can do what ever i want to. krav some stories are best untold.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> um really?



I'm sorry Mrs. Rose.


----------



## mrcane

Giggy that's funny, When I was a young chap I tended a wielder....  burnt a lot of rod  mostly while in the shipyards..... Never did like that smoke in my face all the time...


----------



## Rosebud

So, what ya smokin this morning Kraven?  Me, some nordle with last nights left over LA hash. I have a busy day and should be asleep...but hey, get up, smoke and go.. smoke and go... i like it.

Good morning Cane, and giggy.


----------



## Rosebud

What is for breakfast?? i am hungry.


----------



## mrcane

Having a Blueberry muffin right now...Thinking of some bacon & eggs, when Mama rises..


----------



## yarddog

I had eggs, sausage, grits and a biscuit from gas station deli.  Oh yeah.   

One more jest about measuring stuff and I'll stop.    We swapped over to the metric system at the dog residence.  Helps my self esteem.  
 3 inches = 7.6 centimeters. 
It's all a matter of perspective.  Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny.


----------



## yarddog

sorry, i had to reload this picture.  
This is for you Rose!  An older grey haired lady brought this in today. she had a beautiful pitbull riding shotgun with her.


----------



## Hippie420

I ain't into manhood measuring, so I'll just say I missed being a porno star by six inches. Of course, I only missed being female by five and a half.......

Just so Rose doesn't think evil of me, the pigeons always got the peanut. It was fun watching 'em work for it, though. They learn amazingly quickly. Got one tame enough to fly onto the ledge and then hop on the back of my hand and eat a peanut out of the other.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I'm hung like a light switch!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !--What up Stank ? Where ya been ? -Hope all is well in the land of white stuff !-- Foggy in my head this morning !--Got to fix that !--


----------



## Keef

Sounds like I ever get in a fight with any of U guys--I'm gonna need a bigger jar !-- I was trained in a rare for. Of Kung-fu called "The Pissed Off Chimpanzee" first thing we do in a fight is break your opponent's fingers and/or hands so they can't hurt U !--The U bite they face off !--Then take your time and  chop they stuff off and put it in a bottle for a trophy!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, you saved yourself with the cutest truck ever.. It looks like the sweater I am wearing right now. I am serious.  ... That is adorable for a big honker.

Hippie, dog gone it, i finally figure out your a bad guy, then i find out I was right, you are a good guy and were all along.I am so glad he got the peanut.


----------



## Rosebud

THG, i see you here, not a great time to read this thread...they have been acting like boys... but i think they are done.. love you lady.


----------



## Hippie420

It was cool to watch them in problem solving mode. The first few would get frustrated and fly away. One finally figured out all he had to do was to pull the nut out from under the side of the tape. After he'd done that a time or two, the rest of them followed suit.

Sparrows figure out stuff, too. I was walking past a block wall that was laid up three blocks high and waiting to cure so they could lay up the rest. I heard a sparrow chirping from within one of the cells of the block. 
Sure as hell, the little bugger had gotten in and was sitting on the bottom with no way to get out. First instinct was to grab my hammer and knock out a cell to free him which wouldn't have gone over well with the block layers.
I grabbed a handful of sand and slowly started pouring it into the block. The bird freaked out at first, thinking I was trying to bury him. It didn't take long for him to figure out what was going on. He'd hover over on one side of the cell while I dumped in sand, then he's hop up on the pile while I poured sand down the other side. After five minutes or so, I had him standing high enough I could reach in and grab him. He didn't even look scared while I held him in my hands, and I swear if a bird could smile, he grinned when I turned him loose to the sky.
I love critters.


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, when the boys start acting like girls, I'm outta here!


----------



## WeedHopper

Sick basterds. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

I love that story Hippie, do you know much about crows? they have funerals for each other..  there was a sick one at my neighbors house kinda hopping around wanting some help.. my neighbor freaked I held out my arm and it jumped on it. I ask it what was wrong.  We chatted and then the tree filled with crows talking very loud. Then my husband came over and the crow jumped on his head. then all the birds came and mr rb walked to the tree and he got on it and in a few minutes he was alright.weird.   They have the worst voice ever, but i guess they are very smart and have rituals. I love nature too hippie.


----------



## Keef

D.D. hit the farm with Mighty Wash after lights out last night !--Some how knock light plug loose in the dirt grow !--Got Some T.E. and G.G. in there-- fixed the problem all is well ! -- Got them under control in veg. but she found a few in bloom !---Watching low for those root beeches  and mites sneak in up higher !-- Just another battle !--
Umbra that BBB sure gets frosty !-- I might start running a box of it at a time !-- 
Hippie --Something unusual come up out these seed and anyone ask who bred it ? ---U did !!---and that's the truth !--Ain't no doubt in my mind that I can have a live clone at your door overnight !-- I've seen what U can do !-- I won't be destroying any males !-- I'm getting my mind right !--With this seed --odds are I'm gonna find something !!-- A breeding pair and I can shake more loose !--This is not a one grow season project !

Morning Rose !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Keef. Good morning Umbra and WH.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hippie, I think you would like B.F. Skinner, PhD. He wrote all about positive and negative reinforcement and programming people. Beyond Freedom and Dignity is a great book. Controversial, no doubt. And it leaves you asking more questions than it answered, but it provokes a morale question that is not easily answered.


----------



## umbra

Rose, what post did you want me to read to help someone?


----------



## Keef

I missed THG ?-- She should come by more often !-- I wanted to ask if she ever any of that THC e-liquid ? --I like what Hopper called it ---Liquid Weed !--When it all comes down to making it ---Most would hesitate to pour P.G. or V.G. on top of a  big valuable chunk of shatter or wax! -- That's  a big step !-- I'm ready to buy an ounce of shatter and see what I can do !-- Brain damaged here always try to put things in a row !--Having to learn to multi task !--I don't have to wait till I have enough to begin extracting to begin learning to make this Liquid Weed !-- All the time playing with tetras !- 

I must confess !!--I am really, really lit this morning !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra I took 3 or 4 Psychology Classes --Well --I took them my way but I got college credit for them !-- Something that struck me in the Livespan Psych class I learned a new term that is important as we age ----------Generativity ---This is the state where we accept that we are getting old and find peace with it and enjoy life !--Some never reach this state and become angry with life !  --I've made peace with myself !--I may not party hard as I used to but I do like myself some good weed !--


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, thank you, he found out it was broad mites. None of us knew the problem..thank you for being a resident expert.  

I liked Skinner.


----------



## umbra

Rose, I found the post. Reading it I was thinking russet mites, lol. Yes Skinner was from PNW. His daughter is a PhD also. I had a professor who was 1 of his students. Sometimes I can be a real SOB, lol. I got together with a bunch of the other students before the 1st class and we agreed to only give the teacher eye contact when he used his hands while speaking. In a short amount of time, he was flailing his arms all over the place while giving his lecture.


----------



## Keef

I hate mites !-- I want to make a prediction about the future !--This Liquid Weed --They gonna tax it hard and they gonna try to regulate the hell out of it !-- They'll  start by trying to regulate the extraction equipment use !--But it's  too late !--Liquid Weed be the new Moonshine !--Some will be perfectly  happy with standardized percentage like they are with whiskey and stuff !--They's always gonna be the outlaw market !-- Be nice if they let me play legally but they the ones that taught me to live in an oppressive society !--


----------



## umbra

If you look at the edibles market you can see how it is going to turn out. In CO, enough tourists have eaten too much THC and OD'd. They are making 10mg a standard dose. It takes about 5x that for me to feel the effects from an edible. I suspect that Liquid Weed will be the same, capping max at 50% or something like that.


----------



## Keef

Mongo-- just a pawn in the game of life!


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I love that story Hippie, do you know much about crows? they have funerals for each other..  there was a sick one at my neighbors house kinda hopping around wanting some help.. my neighbor freaked I held out my arm and it jumped on it. I ask it what was wrong.  We chatted and then the tree filled with crows talking very loud. Then my husband came over and the crow jumped on his head. then all the birds came and mr rb walked to the tree and he got on it and in a few minutes he was alright.weird.   They have the worst voice ever, but i guess they are very smart and have rituals. I love nature too hippie.


rose you know why you never see a crow on the road dead? cause there is one always watching in a tree or on a power line hollering car car car.


----------



## yarddog

So on my lunch break, I was looking up dwc on my phone.      I am thinking about building a two bucket setup and experimenting with it.  Any reason I shouldn't try this alongside my dirt grow?


----------



## giggy

:d 

View attachment 1012380_693264314029262_1577264532_n.jpg


----------



## Keef

No reason at all Dog !-- I think everyone should try different ways of growing !--- When U get that cloner and see how it works --That's how I grow !--I just add nutes to the water !--I  make my own boxes! --Walk U thru it step by step if U want !  --Tell U what when U root your first clones --Keep one or two in the cloner and we'll get U some nutes !  U can keep one growing in it till U need it !--If U want to try DWC --Look around at flea markets and estate services and find a oxygen concentrator like for lung disease and try using it as a bubbler !-- but U got  cloner coming and U could grow a plant thru the whole cycle in one !  I do !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra --as I have learned --All Hash Oils are not created equal !--It seems from what I read at Skunk Pharm 50% Shatter and 50% V.G. or P.G. base is about as high as U can go ! --Good weed like we got up in the O.F.C. would make oil with a higher THC content than commercially  grown weed !--Higher the THC in the hash oil means the oil in the Liquid Weed has more THC  with the same amount oil !-- So it all still comes back to the potency  of the weed !-- I don't like fair competition --I want a Frankenplant that is not available anywhere else  in my area !-- Hippie bred it !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That awkward moment when you're digging a hole to hide a body & you find another body. Hello OFC!  Happy Weedsday!


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> Them morticians, they have nerves.   You got to have your mind right for a job like that.



I dated a mortician once-- strange guy. And, Kraven, somehow that doesn't surprise me that you once had sex on a gurney in the morgue! Medical people are a little crazy!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose remember when we talked about the terpines being burned off during decarbing ?--Did some checking !--They are found in other plants in higher conentrations in some other plants and can be refined and purified thru fractional distillation! --That means they can be added back in desired concentration!!--Only problem is no one has a clue what different concentrations would do !  We just don't know enough about it yet and THC /CBDs  have most of the medical uses !--Maybe that cold extraction will preserve and concentrate the natural flavors and buzz nuances of the original weed !--That would be nice !-- I use V.G. in my nicotine  e-cig juice and it is slightly sweet and compliments other flavors ! Gonna work well in Liquid Weed !


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> So on my lunch break, I was looking up dwc on my phone.      I am thinking about building a two bucket setup and experimenting with it.  Any reason I shouldn't try this alongside my dirt grow?



Do not listen to Keef! No dirt with your water plants!


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> I dated a mortician once-- strange guy. And, Kraven, somehow that doesn't surprise me that you once had sex on a gurney in the morgue! Medical people are a little crazy!



WHAT,,,,,,,,Sex in the morgue,,,,,oh bah gah,,,,ROSE???????
YOUR going to hell for sure. :rofl:


----------



## yarddog

DD, why is that?    I don't store soil outside.   I know I don't want to do organic, and I am wanting to try other methods as well


----------



## Keef

Bugs Dog !-- She got a problem !--We started in dirt and had dog pecked knat cloned the tops in aero and she say no more dirt !--Still fighting bugs anyway !-- 

Hey anyone ever heard of Robert Clarke and Ed Rosenthal ?


----------



## umbra

Come on Keef...I have all of Ed's books...autographed. He's from Oakland. I've met him several times. The last time at the HTCC. He was so medicated I talked to his daughter, lol. His grows are legendary. 200 lights and bigger.


----------



## umbra

Keef, some of the Liquid Weed are 75% THC and some as low as 27%. You just look at the label and you will see what it is tested at.


----------



## umbra

YD I think dwc is 1 of the easiest hydro systems to try. Next time NCH is on line pick his brain. He did dwc for 10 years


----------



## umbra

DD...no offense meant but the spider mites are the BORG! You can not get rid of them, so stop trying to eradicate them. You develop a program. With the start of a new grow I sanitize the room. Walls, floor, ect. In the garage after a good cleaning a do a pyrethrum  spray bomb. Then as I bring in the clones, I spray them down with a miticide. I do this every 3 days for 2 weeks. I rotate miticide every time I spray them and use 4 different types. When I am ready to flower, I trim the plants and spray them again every 3 days for 2 weeks. I got tired of using a microscope to see them, somehow miss them and get a huge outbreak. I have just accepted that they are there whether I can see them or not and treatment is better before an outbreak then after one.


----------



## Keef

Umbra that didn't work out like I planned !--Everybody don't know everything !--I was hoping U would see it as a teaching moments and enlighten us !-- and U say Oh yeah I know him !-- Come on and break it down for us !--I've got a hard copy of one of his books coming and one by Clarke!--Got high and forgot which one !--Seems there's some info a pot farmer should know up in there !--Might just be step by step polyploid instructions! --


----------



## Hippie420

I've always grown DWC inside, dirt outside. Rather simple and cheap if you do it right. In my sealed grow room, the tank is hooked up to a hose that runs through the wall into another tank. That's where I test the PH and PPMS, do water changes, etc. The pump and air stone are in the remote tank. I only go into the grow room once a week to tuck down buds that have grown through the screen (SCROG). Once the screen is filled to my liking, I don't go in until I need to see the color of the trichomes just before harvest. No bugs allowed.


----------



## umbra

Just to be clear, bugs are everywhere and they are in every type of grow...hydro or soil. My experience would suggest that bugs are attracted by plants that are in distress. Kind of like wolves looking for the young or weak to pick on. Cull them early


----------



## Hippie420

I've only got one of Ed's books (unautographed). I still get a chuckle where he claims that 24 hour a day light will kill a marijuana plant. Guess all mine were zombies.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra that didn't work out like I planned !--Everybody don't know everything !--I was hoping U would see it as a teaching moments and enlighten us !-- and U say Oh yeah I know him !-- Come on and break it down for us !--I've got a hard copy of one of his books coming and one by Clarke!--Got high and forgot which one !--Seems there's some info a pot farmer should know up in there !--Might just be step by step polyploid instructions! --


 I'm friends with him of Facebook. You could just ask him yourself about stuff. See if he has an email account and you can talk or something. So what I'm trying to tell you Keef, he's just a guy...who likes to grow weed. You can put him on a pedestal if ya want...but he's just like you.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Just to be clear, bugs are everywhere and they are in every type of grow...hydro or soil. My experience would suggest that bugs are attracted by plants that are in distress. Kind of like wolves looking for the young or weak to pick on. Cull them early


 Sorry about your luck, but I've never had them inside my flower room. Had those blasted gnats in the veg room, but nothing ever in the flower room.

I am quite meticulous when it comes to the room, though. Sanitized like you do, but I also don't enter unless I'm fresh out of the shower and wearing clean clothes. If I've been outside, I don't even go in the veg area.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> I've only got one of Ed's books (unautographed). I still get a chuckle where he claims that 24 hour a day light will kill a marijuana plant. Guess all mine were zombies.


 Funny how what we know today has changed over the years


----------



## umbra

I never had them in NJ...never. So for me it was an eye opener. I see out here it is the single most important aspect of being successful or not. There are many obstacles along the way, but if you can't get passed this...you will not be successful in Cali


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry about your luck, but I've never had them inside my flower room. Had those blasted gnats in the veg room, but nothing ever in the flower room.
> 
> I am quite meticulous when it comes to the room, though. Sanitized like you do, but I also don't enter unless I'm fresh out of the shower and wearing clean clothes. If I've been outside, I don't even go in the veg area.


 It doesn't help having 3 large outside dogs either


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Funny how what we know today has changed over the years


 It was a VERY old book, too! I think it was around 1971 when I bought it if I remember right.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> It was a VERY old book, too! I think it was around 1971 when I bought it if I remember right.


 It might be the same 1 I bought back in 76


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thanks for the info Umbra. I recently made a plan for rotating several different miticides every 3 days, but thought it might be overkill. I agree about the weak plants being their favorite meal. I've had trouble convincing Keef to throw them out, but he's coming around. Threw out 3 or 4 Tranquil Elephants, which really hurt. But, it's the best option.


----------



## Keef

Those who don't know the past are doomed to repeat it in the future !-- Those old book are where we came from !-- What was that big one I used to have --Something about Recreational Pot !--Lots of good stuff in those old books !-- I don't put those guys on a pedestal but they were pioneers! -- 

I see this Liquid Weed revolution coming and when it hits Texas I want to be cocked and ready !-- If I got a few bugs on the bud -I'll extract the THC right out they bellies !--


----------



## Rosebud

Man, you guys are chatty..went to doc this morning..another one on thursday..

WH, that was kraven! He already apologized...just don't think it was me in the morgue please.


----------



## Keef

U can't look at old technology and stuff and think it just a bunch of old technology that has out lived it day and is of no use in the modern world !--
An example !--At the end of the Civil War this Doctor named Gatlin invented a new type gun but the war ended and nothing much ever come of it !--A few decades ago some wild man took the handle off and put an electric motor on it !--We got a warplanes called the A-10 --Warthog !-- Built around on of them electric Gatlin guns that is the terror of the battle field !--Ain't old and outdated about that technogy anymore !-- Makes U wonder what else has been overlooked !


----------



## Kraven

Rose, I for one don't want to picture you in a morgue, that hurts my heart to think about that.


----------



## Keef

Some of U have heard me rant about my " Wet Heat Engine" --Trolling threw old technology one day I ran across something called a steam torpedo engine from the end of World War 1 --Obsolete technology !--- Applying modern material and a computerized control system --There's  a fair chance I could meet modern standards or beat them !-- A one ton torpedo with one of these engines malfunctioned and leaped close to 50 feet out the water !--I just want to put one on a 500 lb personal water craft and make it scream !--That be my R&D swan song !  My one finger salute to the world !--Conform ? -- Nope --I have something called --What was it ? --Cognitive Freedom ?


----------



## umbra

I'm the chatty 1 today.


----------



## umbra

Do you mean like Moray's sea of energy?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHTCZu8OZtI


----------



## Rosebud

they think i had a small stoke.  can i hear a horse s h i t?


----------



## umbra

Rose. You Ok? Does ef e t yo r reaing rigt ?


----------



## umbra

sorry, j/k laughter is good medicine


----------



## Keef

Hold on Rose !--Let me get another toke !--I won't let U trip alone !


----------



## Keef

That's  why I hate auto correct --That was supposed to read --Don't worry Rose I won't let U Strip alone !


----------



## Rosebud

That was funny umbra... Keef, i am tripping and i could use the company..thanks. I am ok jut reading about cannabis and stroke..it is supposed to be a neuroprotectant, why wasn't i protected?


----------



## umbra

I am sorry to hear this Rose, but it was caught early. You can not change it. Perhaps it would have happened sooner, or been worse than it was without cannabis. But now you can move forward with your Dr's help.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had a horrible scare last night. My littlest pup, Jet, threw up a few times, then just went limp on the sofa for quite a while. He'd look at me, kinda, & was drooling. After about 30 mins, I thought he had died. He was like that all night. No barking or nothing, just passed out. He's usually very active if i'm still up. Kept checking on him; he was still there shallow breathing, sleeping like the dead. When we got up, we found two canna caps missing! Jet LOVES weed in any form he can get it! That little s**t was stoned out of his mind! I almost took him to an emergency vet, but Keef convinced me not to. Reminded me of Hippie's incident. At least all mine cost me was a couple of canna caps & a lot of worry! Dang dope dogs!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> That was funny umbra... Keef, i am tripping and i could use the company..thanks. I am ok jut reading about cannabis and stroke..it is supposed to be a neuroprotectant, why wasn't i protected?



Maybe you need more CBDs along with other cannabanoids? You still need protection, so don't quit the weed!


----------



## umbra

I went thru this with 2 dogs. I freaked. $1300 later, I learned to wait it out. Dogs don't want no parts of any weed. Edibles though are a constant threat.


----------



## Keef

Sorry Rose !--I thought U were joking around !-- They have U on aspirin ? -- A stroke is when blood supply to part of your brain doesn't receive enough blood so  stroke starts as a circulatory system with a clot or a piece of plack  breaking off from the inside of a blood vessels then migrating to a bad place like a lung , heart or brain and blocking blood supply to something which then doesn't work right !-- Weed can help prevent long term neuro damage ! -- It will help protect your brain !--Problem be --What cause the stroke ? --I asked U to check b/p on both arms !--I shouldn't have push U to get to the Dr. --I'm sorry !


----------



## Hippie420

Damn pup of mine's done it twice, and always buds. If he's going to get high on my supply, he'd better learn how to trim.


----------



## Hippie420

I can't believe how high I am on three stinking tokes! I'll bet I could get high for a week what you folks do in a day.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm high too Hippie!


----------



## Keef

Just like I told her last time --I am not going to the vet in Texas a d tell him my dog got into my weed !--AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN !----I could just take a short cut like ole Otis on Andy Griffin used to do and lock myself up in jail !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That moment, when you piss a Conservative & a Leftie off similtanous....... 
By proclaiming you believe in gun rights for married gay couples to defend their home & marijuana plants.


----------



## Rosebud

took some rso harliquin... i am relaxed!!! Smoking some papaya...getting my head bad.


----------



## yarddog

I'm begging for scraps. Waiting on supper to finish.   Had three bubblicious split today, dropped in soil tonight.    Got to get a girl so I can fire the cloner up!


----------



## Keef

Moving GG#4 to aero !-- Bout to scarify  the hell out those last 3 CWO get them wet and see what happens!-- Might as well check the germ rate on Hippie's Dawg --and Something called Purple Haze ?


----------



## yarddog

Never heard of purple haze, keef.   Jus kidding.    
Even people that don't smoke know that name.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> That moment, when you piss a Conservative & a Leftie off similtanous.......
> By proclaiming you believe in gun rights for married gay couples to defend their home & marijuana plants.


how about the married gay couple work at an abortion clinic where they sell embyo t cells, and need guns for protection, lol.


----------



## umbra

reducto ad absurdum


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> they think i had a small stoke.  can i hear a horse s h i t?



rose i was worried that, that was the case when you said you couldn't use your arm. i'm sorry i didn't speak out then.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Had a horrible scare last night. My littlest pup, Jet, threw up a few times, then just went limp on the sofa for quite a while. He'd look at me, kinda, & was drooling. After about 30 mins, I thought he had died. He was like that all night. No barking or nothing, just passed out. He's usually very active if i'm still up. Kept checking on him; he was still there shallow breathing, sleeping like the dead. When we got up, we found two canna caps missing! Jet LOVES weed in any form he can get it! That little s**t was stoned out of his mind! I almost took him to an emergency vet, but Keef convinced me not to. Reminded me of Hippie's incident. At least all mine cost me was a couple of canna caps & a lot of worry! Dang dope dogs!



glad your dog is doing ok, to me they are more then pets.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Love the dog !--but not enough to tell them he got into my weed !--He gonna have to ride it out !-- 
Dog I'll try to get some Dawg seed out to U in a day or 2 !--I been so stoned I forget to do stuff !-- That's  not an excuse it's  just the truth !-- I got some Trips -x-T.E. seed somewhere I'll send some if I find them !--I been like a Helen Keller doll last few days --Wind me up and watch me walk into the wall ? -- Along with my side kick Professor Wobble Head !-- No complaining either !


----------



## Keef

I got about 10% amber tricomes on Umbra's  Blueberry Blast !-- She coming down real soon !-- She got a wonderful smell !--Shame I only got a couple dozen more rooted cuts waiting thier turn ! This would be real nice with a proper cure !--Got some Widow looking mighty frosty too but mostly clear with some milkly !


----------



## Keef

Little Bastid puppy never learns !--Tried to set me up and snag a bud on a drive by !--That trick only works once ( or twice) !--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy --Love the dog !--but not enough to tell them he got into my weed !--He gonna have to ride it out !--
> Dog I'll try to get some Dawg seed out to U in a day or 2 !--I been so stoned I forget to do stuff !-- That's  not an excuse it's  just the truth !-- I got some Trips -x-T.E. seed somewhere I'll send some if I find them !--I been like a Helen Keller doll last few days --Wind me up and watch me walk into the wall ? -- Along with my side kick Professor Wobble Head !-- No complaining either !



i hear you bro, but i think you sent me some trips x te. told me to let them cure a bit more. do you got a male te? i know you don't on the widow. i cloned yesterday after i got home and i took the tops off for my clones. i swear the sour diesel has grown 2" since yesterday.


----------



## mrcane

Trimming fruit trees today, was like a beautiful spring day...Ya'll been busy here today... ......Rose, Do what the doc. says...
      Veggie ...Couscous & sauteed Sea Scallops  Tonight ........   I need a smoke break.............:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, that "purple haze" isn't the purple haze on the market. I just call it that. It is really LBHXBlack Dahlia8 She is purple and has haze in it so i call it that.. it is easier than saying lbhX black dahlia 8...  The black dahlia in it has a tendency to hermi. You can get green or purple buds from those seeds. use caution and watch in late flower.. but oh the smoke is fab as you might know.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I forgot !--Hey U want some of Hippie's Dawg seed before I commence killing them ? --I hadn't looked for that colchicine cause I didn't think I'd have the seed for awhile !--Hippie fixed that !--So I can talk the talk !--Time to see if I can walk the walk !-- Give me a few failures before U start laughing !-- No one loses  everytime --not even me !--


----------



## Keef

Rose --I believe I might just keep my mouth closed !--Remember Sargeant Shultz on Hogan's Hero's ?--- I know nothing !!!


----------



## Keef

LBH --Does that stand for Lemon Blueberry Haze ? -- I wonder if the taste of blueberry lemonade comes across in it ? -- Sounds delightful!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy I forgot !--Hey U want some of Hippie's Dawg seed before I commence killing them ? --I hadn't looked for that colchicine cause I didn't think I'd have the seed for awhile !--Hippie fixed that !--So I can talk the talk !--Time to see if I can walk the walk !-- Give me a few failures before U start laughing !-- No one loses  everytime --not even me !--



seen me a few and i'll add to the rotation. i'm hoping to bx these 88g13/hp for green santa. my gdp x br didn't make it, but i got a bb x bpu that is growing nicely.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -I'll get some of those seed out to U ! --No I don't have a T.E. male just my girl !--I Used Trips a male out of Umbra's  Bunch !--He's the daddy  of those BB-X-BPU seed U got  and the Trips -x-T.E. too !--I still got a piece of him if she don't kill him in her bug Jihad ! --Got 3 GG#4 and plan to keep a boy if I get one ! ​


----------



## giggy

sorry i'm in and out as i'm jammin on some dr hook tonight. keef that sounds good bro. if i get a male on this g13 which i hope i do then we are going to have to try next day ups or fedex. figure which one runs the earliest in your area and i'll handle it. just maybe the clones will make the trip.


----------



## Keef

Giggy give me a few days and I'll let U know if those Trips-x-T.E. seed are old enough to germ !! -- Put Umbra's CWO in the dirt ! --Also planted  some of Hippie's Dawg and some of Rose's  Purple Haze !!  Gonna like an O.F.C. strain repository  back there ! --Sorry Cane I got my own Papaya !  They better change the paw before I run out of room !


----------



## Keef

Giggy I once got a clone from ,from way far away --3 day priority !--It got here alive !--It got it wet and put it under light and killed it !--I'm looking for aTupperware container that will fit into one of them Green Santa priority boxes like we use !--I got no doubt I could send a live clone overnight and get it there alive !--

Here's the problem !--My roots are swinging in the wind !-- I can't ship bare root plant and get them there healthy !-- Ole Keef put them in some Happy Frog and get them settled in before shipping --I can get them there alive !-- I get T.E. back up to snuff I get U one !!-Hippie get one first though !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Watching some Archer & smoking some good stuff here. Keef hit the sheets already, cause he didn't get a nap today & he could barley keep his eyes open. Me, wide awake. We did a lot today: changed water in one of the reservoirs, made some R/O water to change out another one tomorrow, moved a few plants into the bloom area, went bug hunting( looking pretty good,) transplanted the GG#4 into aero, & planted some seeds. A day in the life of a weed farmer. Scheduled to work tomorrow night-- yuck, but necessary!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I hear Keef talking in his sleep; bet he's telling someone about those polyploids! I should go to bed, but got a good scary movie on & of course some primo weed.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I am really, really stoned. Couch locked!


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys wouldn't believe all the things I have eaten tonight! Keep this up & I'll have to go on a Hippie diet! I'm taking my stoned butt to bed!


----------



## Kraven

Morning DD...OFC ........tell keef to get up. This is what I use to ship with....

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Plan...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03093254&rid=20


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, running late. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Grassman

Finally figured out how to resize pics for uploading thank you Sticky for posting how to.
This is my current grow of W.W. and bag seed using L.S.T. and some light defoliation, first time using this method all the way through. Plants are 6 weeks old and showing lots of bud sites. Shifting the lights on 02/13.
Anybody like the color purple. Last years bud.

Have a great day 

View attachment DSC_0356.jpg


View attachment DSC_0357.jpg


View attachment DSC_0349.JPG


View attachment DSC_0351.jpg


View attachment IMG_0516 [314690].JPG


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Clear & Cold this AM.  Lookin fine Grassman....
  :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
--Grassman been busy !--Love that Purple !--
Kraven --I got something like that I wanted to use ! I wanted to use something that would fit in one of those standard priority boxes they got that fit in a mailbox !--Do not like that long walk going in to pick up a package U know is dirty ! 
Let me warm this pipe up !--Later!


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !--Sunny and warm today at the beach !

Kraven --One day maybe I can add one of your monsters to the jungle !-- 

Hope Rose feels better today !


----------



## Hippie420

OK, I'm awake. Now what?


----------



## Kraven

You can ship three Keef, that's what I usually send out. if not use empty paper towel rolls to take up extra room on either side.


----------



## Keef

That easy Hippie !--Get high !--Then ask what now !--I got up and kicked off the day with an epic buzz !-- Love this weed !--D.D. gonna order that chemical for me in a couple days so by the end of the month I might be trying to germ treated seed !-- I do this right and the gods of science smiles --Perhaps I get lucky and something new in the first couple attempts !---I want to call the first one --Hippie's Dawg !--Unless U got a another choice !--It's just a numbers game !--If the odds are one in a 1,000 and and U 10,000 chance ? Numbers say U should have several !--but --Only one in 10 are keepers !--Numbers say I still got a good chance of getting a keeper !


----------



## Keef

Will it fit into a mailbox Kraven ?-- I'm partial to UPS or Fed-Ex but some use the mail so I was looking for some kind of stadard size box !--That Strawberry Rhino clone I got that technogy had been growing in a big pill bottle about half full of soil --He filled the rest of the bottle with cotton balls and put the top on --Put it in a seal-a-meal bag and when I got it was in good shape !--That was when I learned that U don't  put wet plants under light !--killed that little girl !--I'll have to give it a try !


----------



## Keef

Dam !--That good weed !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Just chillen watching Nakid and Afraid. Crazy basterds.,no way my boys would be laying on the ground with all the critters. Hurts just thinking about all those damn Mesquitos.Lol


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps.
just ordered. Neoseiulus fallacis - 1,000  beneficial mites cause I have a new mite problem from a clone i got from another state.. wonderful...not.  Brown mites, not spider, Umbra, is that broadmites?  I hope these work.  overnight from AZ.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   My cloner just got here.    I have several plants I want to take cuttings of, so its not for a completely illegal reason.     Raining here.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Hopper! --Hey U need to lay hands on some more of that Liquid Weed --I got questions !--U said the package said something like 70% THC ?--I been using a "Tank" type e-cig for years and I'm intimate  with how they work !---It all hinges on the juice getting pulled slowly into the combustion camera thru a wick !---Shatter should be like rock candy !--It order for it to get thru the wick the juice has to be thin enough !--That means U have to thin it enough for it to get thru the wick !---That Shatter may well be 70%THC but to get it thru the wick it will take at least 50% V.G. base !--- Unless I'm wrong and it takes far less base then I'm not seeing how the finished Liquid Weed can be 70% THC !--- If I started with shatter that was 90% THC --I could make some 45% THC in the finished Liquid Weed tops!--If someone can make a finished juice with 70% THC in the finished juice they using an unknown  process !  I'm telling 30 % THC in the finished juice will rock your world !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell if i know Bro. Look up the Bhang Stick and you will see the fillers for the pen.


----------



## umbra

russet mites I think, much harder to kill and stay that way


----------



## Rosebud

So maybe i repeat the beneficals is a week or so? any ideas umbra? I would just toss everything, but somethings like harlequin, i can't get back.


----------



## umbra

Hopefully they will get them under control quickly. I always spray


----------



## Rosebud

what do you spray with? please?  Maybe I spray now and use them next week when they come...how bout that. the SNS hasn't touched them..


----------



## Keef

I got Neem Oil , Several SNS products and something I'm adding to my water that should build systemic resistance !--I know Rose doesn't approve of my Botonacare products because they are not certified organic but they work and it's  what I got !--I don't like to use chemicals but I will !

Back to Bugs --Welcome to my world !---In my opinion it is a war that never ends !--They are not going away permanently !--Have to fight them one battle at a time !--


----------



## Keef

I got Mighty Wash !-- No way I'm telling U about Harpin Protiens (axiom) to build resistance! ----That 's a hanging offense in the land of Ganics !--I Hate mites and Neem Oil! --Dis is why I put D.D. in charge of pest control !!--"  Keef Shoots up his Pot Farm and goes to Jail  "!--I don't want that to be the headline of the local paper !-- I get angry sometimes !


----------



## Keef

D.d.'s nicotine spray kills the mites but not the eggs !--Kill every live mite today and tomorrow eggs start hatching !--Have to spray every 2 or three days ! --Why they prefer some varieties over others !--I still got Rosemary growing out back that was in aero to act as a bug deterrent -- Didn't help !


----------



## Rosebud

I hate neem, i have used sns, I have used and liked mighty wash..but these guys seem to be different.


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like Rose forgot the #1 rule; Always quarantine new plants.


----------



## umbra

I use mighty wash, ultimate wash is similar but a little more effective and more plant friendly. I use the SNS 217, but find it's not always very good. Then I use the more harsh chemicals like forbid or avid. Good luck


----------



## Keef

This ain't kosher but I tell U anyway !--Vacuum Cleaner !--Stick a limb up inside the vacuum and turn it on !--Suck them beeches off the plant!--See I do anything to fight them !--Vacuum  then spray !-- Avid ? -- Isn't that another name for Axiom !--Contains Harpin Protiens? --


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you. I think i will nuke them with one of those after I study up on them and then hit them with the beneficial mites.. does that sound good?

Hippie, not the smartest grower you will meet..no i did not isolate them..


----------



## WeedHopper

So basically im getting that finding Pesticide free weed is not easy. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper they got a better chance up there than down here !--I'm leaning heavy toward a sealed place with a CO2 system like Hippie got except bigger and Jack that CO2 up high enough to kill anything that breathes oxygen !  Bugs love's some weed !--


----------



## Hippie420

Well, I'm back in the game. Got Gorilla Glue #4, feminized Jack Herer, Ghost Train Haze #9, and Killing Fields soaking in 50/50 H2O2&H2O. This time tomorrow, they'll be in rock wool cubes under a dome on a matt.

I don't do feminized, but a friend of mine gave 'em to me to germ for him. If they look promising, I'll hack a clone off of one to keep for a mother.

I think the GG#4 will be my outdoor grow this year. From what I read, it'll finish quick enough for Mitten growing.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i had my pot tested and it is all pesticide free.


----------



## Keef

GG#4 germed great for me and survived the move to aero yesterday !-- I scuffed the sheet out those Clock Work Orange seed before I put them in dirt !--Stuck a few of those Trips -x-T.E. seed in to see if they germ !
A few of these Dawg seed to see if they germ O.K. --

I should have that stuff in 2 weeks or so --Overnight soak and see if anything germs ! -- Trying to find a scientific system to zero in on the precise percentage to cause a polyploid !--I'll start at the recommended  percentage and go from there ! -Gotta grow the survivors out before I know what I got !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> So basically im getting that finding Pesticide free weed is not easy. Lol


I honestly never gave it a second thought until I moved to Cali. This year at the Emerald Cup a large number of entries failed for pesticides. Back in NJ, I never used them because I didn't need to. Most of the dispensaries out here test their weed so that isn't an issue. But certainly as a grower, you need to be educated.


----------



## umbra

You could say the same thing about pesticide free food


----------



## Keef

My first lesson on how to grow weed was --Throw your seed out the back door and don't mow !--Wish it was only that easy !-- 
Dog U got anything growing --cut a small piece off and put it in the cloner !--If U find out later it's a male U can always throw it out !--  I wish I had a set of clones big enough -I'd sent U a cut or 2 to get U started !--What I been wondering was if someone took a cut off a plant and wrapped something wet around the end and overnight it -- If when that fresh cut got there the next day -Could someone get that cut and stick it in a cloner and root it out or would it be dead when it got there ?


----------



## giggy

the one i have never tried is using a hot pepper like a ghost pepper and make a spray. i have read it works but making the stuff can be bad on you if you don't make it outside. i know a couple years i used rosemary oil and water mix, it did the job but i sprayed everyday other day till the plants started showing effects from it then backed off for a few. i also sprayed everything else with a 91% rubbing alcohol water mix. floor walls and outside of the pots even even the outside of the box. i got some of them flat sticky mouse/rat traps and put them all over the place, it was war and i was out to win.


----------



## giggy

man i hate wishing my life away but i wish this day was over. i guess i'll doing ok on my clones as they still look happy so i hope to have roots early next week then to the flower box they go.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I still got Serrano Peppers growing out back !--Made some bug spray with it and Rosemary and it worked for awhile !--Found a better use for the peppers !--Put them in a jar of vinagar !--Make that clear hot sauce we grew up on !--Do U remember something we called --Chow-Chow ? Chopped green tomatoes peppers and stuff ?


----------



## Keef

D.D. woke up !--I hope she don't get to read all this talk of bugs for awhile !--She get that crazy look and that eye get to twitching !--Scary !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> You could say the same thing about pesticide free food


Yesser Little Brother there is no doubt that we get plenty pesticides in our lives. I remember when i was a kid playing in the fields outside of Bakersfield Cali,,that the crop dusters would get spray all over us sometimes. Nasty stuff.


----------



## yarddog

No sweat keef, I'll have something growing soon enough.  In the meantime, I been thinking of rooting cuts off my tea olive tree.    Love the way they smell, easy to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nothing smells better the fresh blooms from a Myers Lemon Tree. Just love it.


----------



## Rosebud

I heart myer lemons and i always get some for my b day from a gf's back yard tree.. oh i love them, maybe i will make lemon curd for lemon chicken...woohoo..


----------



## WeedHopper

The seedlings from the lemon plant smell real good too.
http://pithandvigor.com/plants/lemon-seedling-air-freshener/


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, this will be long, but here's the summary of Keef & DD'S Bug Crusades:  In the beginning we found spidermites (spit,spit) & after some research decided to dunk the entire plant in a very dilute soapy water. Don't do that. We almost lost it all! It probably was a combination of the dunk & having our LEDs too close (couldn't find much info on them at the time.) Next was the live Rosemary plants, which worked great for a long time. We were lulled into a false sense of security! To be continued...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bug Crusades continued:  So, after the Rosemary came the Neem oil-- yuck! I used the Neem oil foilarly, alternating with some Axiom. After a couple of weeks, mites were gone! Snoopy dance!  Then came the aphids! They danced in my Neem oil! Back to research. Decided to try diluted Nicotine juice on them. They were only at the base of the plant, where the roots meet the stem, & on/in the Neoprene collars. So, I juiced them all around/on the bottom of the stem & collar. After several grueling weeks, they are no more! Weak plants aren't worth keeping unless it's the last of its kind.  Now, the mites have returned!! NOOO!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Here we go again!  I went ahead & sprayed with the dreaded Neem & got rid of them in Veg. But, found two plants in the Bloom area with them. They're making nice bud, but have a couple weeks to go. Can't have them spread, so I sprayed with Mighty Wash & then with SNS 217 the next night. That was last night. My plan is to go Umbra on them! Going to spray them every few nights with something. Also got some SM-90 to go in my reservoirs; I put it in one to test a couple days ago, so we'll see. Nobody's dying right now!


----------



## WeedHopper

I never had Spider Mites untill i grew outside. Guess i was just lucky. The ones i had outside didnt happen till late in flower . I dried and smoked the crap out of it. Lol. Hell it was Pineapple Express, ,,and i love PE. So yas gets a little snap crackle and pop. :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> You could say the same thing about pesticide free food


 You get bored sometime, check out the statistics on the mortality rates of florists. Most cut flowers come in from Mexico. Mexico doesn't have the EPA rules we play by.


----------



## Rosebud

DD, keep up the good work.  WH, i had no bugs outdoors... i had the sticky traps that alert you... the blue and yellow ones. Never used anything but EM1 out there.

Hippie i was a consulting rosarian for the american rose society... the chemicals that were need to bring an exhibition rose to the table were crazy. I saw the light, went to master gardeners at WSU and never looked  back. I have my years of awards and a trophy or two..but not worth the chemicals...no way. I hadn't thought about the florists till you said something but i am sure it is a harmful or more so than working in smoke filled bar.. oh hair dressers or anything heavy laden.


----------



## Keef

Laws -Rules ? What's that mean ? -- Is like kinda like a " Caution " don't get caught ?-- 
There is was back there working in the fields and she in here writing a book !-- Bad as me !-- That's the way she gets when she gets high !--- She tore my stuff up ya'll!-- I got a whole empty box in veg. but we supposed to be bug free again. !--They be back !


----------



## Keef

Hey I don't want to be a florist !--All I want to know is can I cut a limb off a marijuana plant put it in a box and ship it to someone with an aerocloner -like Dog or Kraven -overnight and see if it is fresh enough to root out ! --That's  what I want to do !-- Can it be done ? -- I know about stuff like "Revive" !--I'm beginning  to think it might be possible !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey I don't want to be a florist !--All I want to know is can I cut a limb off a marijuana plant put it in a box and ship it to someone with an aerocloner -like Dog or Kraven -overnight and see if it is fresh enough to root out ! --That's  what I want to do !-- Can it be done ? -- I know about stuff like "Revive" !--I'm beginning  to think it might be possible !


http://www.cloneshipperunit.com
http://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-stealthly-ship-a-clone.199605/
https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/2019825


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Nothing smells better the fresh blooms from a Myers Lemon Tree. Just love it.





Rosebud said:


> I heart myer lemons and i always get some for my b day from a gf's back yard tree.. oh i love them, maybe i will make lemon curd for lemon chicken...woohoo..


love me some myers lemons, just like eating lemon aid. my mom has one but it went wild on her also they don't have enough rain where she lives.


WeedHopper said:


> The seedlings from the lemon plant smell real good too.
> http://pithandvigor.com/plants/lemon-seedling-air-freshener/


wild lemons all over texas.


----------



## Keef

This green wave is just like the gold rush and people be mining  the miners !-- I got no problem copying they stuff and using it but I want simple  and easy !--Hidden in plain sight ! --Cause I'm bad and I'll do it !

I'm gonna get D.D. to post pic of the freaks that survive this treat --When some survive !-- U can look at tetraploids marijuana --pics!-- The right mutant will look normal except for producing 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 !--but not everyone of them will have the broken THC limit switch I'm looking for !-- With the seed Hippie provided , I 'm pretty sure I can find extraordinary !  Dr.David Suzuki  ain't got nothing on me !--He found UBC Chemo (they say)-- I'm bout to go get one too !--I think the chance he got the best to be had are pretty low !--Might be something up there even better than UBC Chemo !--Let's  go see !--Clone only or bred only to another polyploid !


----------



## Keef

I'm calling 4:20 !--Can't we do that ? --While ya'll decide --I'm gonna get high !


----------



## Hippie420

I'm late. Guess I'll have to start double toking.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippie ? -- Hear that ? --It my head ! -- I was telling D.D. maybe she might get canceled and stay home and hang with me !--She say she gotta work sometime! --I told her --I never seen no U-haul trailer behind a hearse !--Mane I been high all day ! Might as well keep a nice glow going !


----------



## Hippie420

Giant slapped me pretty hard. Gotta put that pipe down. Why do I keep picking it back up?


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Hippie !-- I was wondering that same thing myself !


----------



## Keef

I meant about picking the pipe back up !--I would bet that Green Giant be fierce though!


----------



## Kraven

Dunno about all these bug problems, guess I have been lucky over the years...that and I keep everything lab clean if possible. Hope everyone who has bugs gets a handle on them ASAP.


----------



## yarddog

Got me some frozen lasagna, and grape kool aid. Fixing to waste a few hours on gta v.


----------



## Keef

No end to the war Kraven !-- Declared bug free today but they be back !--I got 4 ankle bites with a doggie door to the back yard !--They pretty much got the run of the house !--Got a gate across the grow bathroom --We're both in and out all the time ! --Seems like everytime  I start seed in dirt then move them to aero we get bugs !--- We will learn to deal with them and keep an eye out for the bastids and at the first sign start treating along with regular treatment ! --I can make it work !

I got this chemical treed and be trying to make tetras soon as it comes in !--I'm not single minded !--I can multi task !--
I'm ready to try my hand at making this Liquid Weed !--I can't check my local Craig's List and buy an ounce of shatter to play with !--I need at least half an ounce of good shatter or wax !--Anyone run across some at a reasonable price --Maybe remember ole Keef !--We can afford it but don't know where to get it !  I need to become proficient  at making this Liquid Weed and U guys gonna do quality control for me !  ---When I have the process down pat !--I teach U how to make it too !--So remember Keef if U run across such a thing !


----------



## yarddog

I've never even heard a whisper of it roumd here.  Lol


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Dog !-- One day though the prohibition ends and when the southern world discovers edibles , Liquid Weed and top shelf weed -- What they gonna do ? --They gonna come to those who know !--That would be us !--One day maybe U get a sample and decide for yourself! !--I'm pretty sure we won't be able to keep up with demand !-- How many people in your hood gonna know how to make Liquid Weed ?--Just U !-- I'm not gonna try to keep it to myself but there may be things I have to tell U off line !-- This I can do !-- Might have to make some O.F.C.  Reserve stock !-- I would have trouble making less than about 60 mils at a time !


----------



## mrcane

Bugs I haven't had any bugs since I was In ,Tampico,Mexico... What else been up around Here?  Been a busy day round here....Well I In for a toke:48:


----------



## Hippie420

Just got done making a loaf of Irish soda bread. Yumm! Hey, two slices of bread and nothing else still makes for a good diet!



I'm lying. I ate a dozen Spanish peanuts, too.

Bell bottoms are kool....


----------



## Keef

That's nasty Chief ! --Did it itch much ?-- 

Just got thru feasting on a scrambled egg and cheese sandwich !- Think I'll finish this pipe !


----------



## Keef

Hippie I don't understand this diet thing !--U want to lose weight ? --I've found that about a week long binge on marching powder will slim U right up !


----------



## Keef

Just kidding !--I never would do something like that --to lose weight ! --


----------



## Hippie420

Naw, my marching powder days have marched on years ago. If I can't get there on marijuana and Miller Lite, I'll just stay home.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Just got done making a loaf of Irish soda bread. Yumm! Hey, two slices of bread and nothing else still makes for a good diet!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lying. I ate a dozen Spanish peanuts, too.
> 
> Bell bottoms are kool....


     Never had any Irish soda bread. ....what's It like?
 Hippie,  Try some Almonds, they are great for you, about dozen of those,"they" say is enough protein for the day...I love'em...  Who are they anyway??

  Keef... there will be no marchin round here


----------



## Rosebud

Hey hippie, join me for a night cap? what is marching powder?


----------



## mrcane

Rose,,,Which hippy you talkin to ???.............:48:


----------



## Rosebud

You cane! all ya all hippies.  I am bout to light up, just took a bit of rso.  but i need a pipe chaser. Oh dear, just tried to light the mouse..ha


----------



## mrcane

Prussian Blue .....tonight...:48:


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Bugs I haven't had any bugs since I was In ,Tampico,Mexico... What else been up around Here?  Been a busy day round here....Well I In for a toke:48:


bro i don't believe they are talking saber tooth crotch crawlers. i take it nobody told you to tell her to take a bath first.:rofl:


----------



## giggy

let's burn a bowl.


----------



## giggy

would yall believe the wife called me a sorry sob? all i did was put a snap pop under the toilet seat.


----------



## Keef

Rose -Rose-Rose !--How do I say this without breaking a rule ?--What is marching powder ? -- We'll that is the substance they were once forced to remove from Coca-Cola !--


----------



## Rosebud

Oh,thanks.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Oh dear, just tried to light the mouse..ha


 You made me spit Coke all over my keyboard. I'm still giggling.


mrcane said:


> Never had any Irish soda bread. ....what's It like?


 If you like a nice, hard, crusty bread, it's great. It's made daily and used daily in Ireland. Four cups of flower, one teaspoon of salt, one teaspoon of baking powder, and a cup and a half of buttermilk. Don't have buttermilk? A cup and a half of regular or 3% milk with two teaspoons of vinegar will work just fine. Kneed it all together, smash it into a flat circle, and chuck it in a greased and floured cake pan. Put another cake pan over the top and stuff it in a 425 degree oven for half an hour. Pull off the inverted cake pan and bake another fifteen minutes. Good stuff.

You folks didn't know I was Martha Stewart, did ya?


----------



## Keef

I'm too old to party like that anymore !----Let me give U an example of --Just because U can do a thing doesn't mean U should !-- The process of turning a hydrochloride to a base --chemically !-- I can but I won't !  -If U did not understand what I just said --it's  a good thing !--If U understood then U know !--
Umbra once mentioned an incident involving Olivetol !--Cuz --If know exactly what that is used for !


----------



## Keef

Don't know why I said that except maybe trying to assure myself that this Liquid Weed is in the bag !-- This ain't even  gonna be hard and tetras ? -- I talked the talk --watch me wk the walk !--I already seen it in a vision!-- Mane --Keef be LIT UP !


----------



## giggy

been setting here listening to janis joplin, and toking on a bowl. checked the clones, no wilt so far. i'm keeping a little mist of water in the dome twice a day and spray the clones in the morning. the plants got their first feeding today.


----------



## yarddog

Got my blueberry repotted.   
Rolled a joint of bubblicious, nice sweet smoke.   Leaves your lips sweet.   Been curing for about 8 weeks,   really getting smooth.   Noticing more aroma too.


----------



## mrcane

Hippie,I like the sounds of that soda bread..I love making bread,most of all I love eating it...I do a no Knead rustic Italian bread that is Killer.. And a nice Garlic Rosemary Focaccia   they are both fairly easy...Once you get the feel of it, there a breeze ...
   Keef.....:48:.....Slow down Bro...


----------



## giggy

i love fresh bread but i believe sour dough and pumpernickel are my favs.


----------



## Keef

It's a weed Giggy !--U got this ! --I bet U get at least 80% success! 

Hey Hippie --Man U blind sided me with those seed !--I was expecting to have to wait  year or so until I got enough seed to even do a tiny attempt at making a tetra !-- Hippie go and drop a big bag of quality seed in my lap !---I'm checking the germ rate and how long germ takes on a control group --When the stuff gets here I'll try 100 seed at the recommended  strength --do the soak they way they say --See if anything will germ --If anything does I'll get it under a microscope  and see if it caused polyploid if not I try again with stronger solution !---I have to find that fine line between polyploid and death !-- This should be enough seed for me to show U something !--but -U know I have to go back again and again there will be no end to the search for the green grail !


----------



## mrcane

Hey is this legal??....Did a little bonsai wiring on one of my Papaya plants...Figured I would pull all the bud sites into the light ???:confused2: 

View attachment 2016-02-03 19.22.33.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-03 19.23.01.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane --Slow down ? -- I choose not to understand what U talking about !--Me high ? --Stuff don't  'fect me none !--


----------



## Keef

I like it Cane !--Just another way to L.S.T ( Low Stress Training) --U gonna love Hippie's SCROG (SCreen Of Green ) --He wraps a plant round and round under a 4 inch mesh screen --always winding it around and tucking the limbs back under the screen !--When he flips it --It is more like a screen of bud !--I can see it already !--U a SCROG man !


----------



## mrcane

Keef.... No worry Bud... I HighToo,,,,


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I like it Cane !--Just another way to L.S.T ( Low Stress Training) --U gonna love Hippie's SCROG (SCreen Of Green ) --He wraps a plant round and round under a 4 inch mesh screen --always winding it around and tucking the limbs back under the screen !--When he flips it --It is more like a screen of bud !--I can see it already !--U a SCROG man !



    That does sound like fun "SCROG"..  But also Sounds like lots O-work?? ....Hippie didn't you just put some seed Down?? All the Mojo if so Bro......


----------



## Keef

I'm not talking down to anyone when I tell what SCROG  or something is !--Some don't know this stuff --I remember when I didn't !-- I grow in a style called SOG --Sea Of Green --( Super Cropping ) -- That means I stuff a lot of clones together and send them to bloom! -- When I first heard of this they told me if U run a sativa --As soon as a cut roots ,send it to bloom !--Back then the plan was --Stacked SOGS --Aero --Under LEDS -I've modified stuff since then !--Without a longer veg cycle U rely only on the genetics for potency! --I'm vegging longer and running fewer plants --Quality and quantity have been improving ! -- Be using some screen myself but more as support !--The plan now is to find my Frankenplant !-- Things are moving fast !


----------



## mrcane

You will find it Bro....You are putting in your time, that is for sure.....


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Hey is this legal??....Did a little bonsai wiring on one of my Papaya plants...Figured I would pull all the bud sites into the light ???:confused2:



nice plants.


----------



## Keef

I don't know what Hippie gonna do but I need to testify !---He grow World Class weed ya'll !--Can't tell U how I know but U can take that to the bank !--


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks for the mojo, Cane. Keef, you might want to stick those seeds in the refrigerator for a few days. They've never been though a chill cycle. Bet they'll sprout anyhow.
Thanks for the compliment, too!

Gonna feel great to have my morning visits with my leafy buddies again. I miss an indoor winter grow. I think the GG#4 will be the pot pen grow and the GTH will be the first SCROG. I'll keep one for a mother and do a run of the killing fields next. Got to figure out where to work that Blue Mountain Jamaican in, too. Sure wish I could get a handle on that Red Root Kali that was going around forty years ago. Out of a hundred seeds, you'd find at least a dozen that were twice normal size. Made for some nice looking plants. Had one that had 17 leaf clusters. No lie!


----------



## mrcane

Hippie,Nice that you are thinking about  your outdoor grow already...I don't know what I will run....Might need to go back east stay with Mom & Pop both 92 still at home still gitin around... brother stays with them..But need to give him a break..He's a big race fan so summer is a good time. 
    Kinda gets damp around here specially in the fall, looking for some of that "Hollands Hope" Heard that it is really mold resistant... Will see!! Just feels good to have something growin


----------



## Hippie420

Catch up with Bozzo sometime. He's grown it and swears by it.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.    Let's start this day right, little wake and bake.   More rain here today.  Wish we could save a few showers till summer time.  
Had a bubblicious sprout during the night.


----------



## Grassman

Awesome plants cane that thick trunk will hold up a tree


----------



## ness

Morning Grassman and OFC, It rain, so, much that my well house is under water, making my house water look grey.  I boil my water for ten min.'s.  Now, I am drinking coffee.  Hope, I do not get sick.  tj is still in FL.  I got to call some one to dig my a water way, so, the water will go down.  Light are off in my grow room, as, soon as the light come on, I will measure my plants to see how height they are.  Time to wake and bake.


----------



## yarddog

Nes, when the ground gets soaked in water like we have now, my water turns reddish from Clay silt.    Just a little dirt is all.   Lol


----------



## ness

yarddog, or, anyone do you think, I will get sick drinking my well water dark in color after boiling water?  What are you smoking.  I just got my Auto Lemon Haze.  Time to lit a bowl.  Will you join me.:48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, another day to be had. i just hope this one is better then yesterday. yall have a great day. 

cane bozzo swears the hollands hope is a great plant to grow. says it is mold resistant, but my problem is bud rot, which may start as mold. i know i don't see no mold and the next day i'll have rot.


----------



## ness

Morning giggy.


----------



## ness

:spit:and:afroweed:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Nes, no, i wouldn't drink the water at all. Do you have any boiled? Is there animal waste that could be in the ground? go get some bottled. You sure don't need this with your husband gone for so long. Good luck... sorry you have to go thru this.

Giggy, it is those damn moths that do that. I need to find a way to not have those this year...
Big day today, neurologist this morning early.. pt this morning and lunch with the stoner x nuns.  ha 
Have a good day each of you.


----------



## Kraven

I'll stick with naturally occurring THC.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I feel so ashamed !--Stayed lit up bad all day yesterday ? --Wanna do it again ?


----------



## yarddog

Nes, I would say it should be fine.   What happens is the ground water, which is nothing but an underground river, gets saturated and the water gets more dirt and stuff in it.     
You said your pump house was/is under water??    If that is the case, it is possible surface water drained down into the well.    If that's the case, then no I wouldn't drink it.  No telling what my have been in the flood water on the surface.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie these Clock Work Orange seed and other tetra seed apparently are almost twice the size of normal seed !  It may be superstition but I usually keep my seed in the fridge !  
Rose good luck at the doctors visit !--I got no reason but I feel like U gonna be O.K. ! We be thinking about U 
Till U can get clean drinking water  --Filter it thru a coffee filter clean rags whatever U got --Let it sit and settle for a hour or more --gently pour the water into another container trying not to stir that settled water up --leave some in the bottom of the original -
 container !- Boil the water U poured off for at least 3 minutes !-- It should be O.K. to drink !--This is army training stuff for until U can get clean water ! Clean water is essential to life ! Don't get sick from drinking bad water !


----------



## WeedHopper

Two words,,,,Bottled Water. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, that was cute, the kitty back there.

Thanks Keef, i think i will be ok too, just nervous about the whole thing.. So glad i had been working out for 16 months.. at least i was strong when it happened. I got good peeps around me, i will be fine.. just don't want it to happen again.

Good morning WH, Hippie, yd!


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Two words,,,,Bottled Water. Yehaaaaaaaaa


 One word: Beer!

Rose, hope you have a nice visit with the nuns. Leave the flannel shirt at home.

Rest of you stoners, get after it!


----------



## Keef

Nes doesn't drive ! -- She's probable cut off by the flood !--Too late to leave and people may not be able to get to her !-- Where's  she gonna get this beer or bottled water !--Two things I learned in the army that are  important to me are the ability to make fire and make water clean enough to keep U alive !  Every thing else might depend on those skills ! Right Kraven !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Almost at 6 weeks and the plants look ready. Microscope shows they have a little more to go, but they are early. Smells are intoxicating. Calyx is swelling to double their size


----------



## mrcane

Morning All.....Nes, Be safe... Get you some bottled water....

   Rose, good luck with the Neurologist....
.Are those moths the little white guys we get in summer?? 
  Now that's a cool cat Kraven


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Almost at 6 weeks and the plants look ready. Microscope shows they have a little more to go, but they are early. Smells are intoxicating. Calyx is swelling to double their size


 Pics! We need bud porn!


----------



## mrcane

:yeahthat:  Bud Porn!!!!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had to wade through 3 pages to catch up. Cane, I am envious of your Papaya! Very nice. Like the mere cat Kraven. And, Rose, you cracked me up-- trying to light your mouse! Too funny! I'm sending positive vibes your way Rose!  Had a busy night, but no worries now-- pretty comfortable, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Keef

Had an a McBreakfast on top some McCaps !--Gonna be a good day !-- Sunny and warm at the beach !-- Got D.D. lit up and she be nodding in minute !--When she get up tell her she better order that stuff for Keef ! 

Cane U like spending time shaping your Bonzai trees!--That is definitely a SCROG farmer trait !--Hippie say the SCROG will even tell U when to flip ! -I ever have to have a large number of cuts regularly , I use a SCROG mother !


----------



## mrcane

Yes Keef, I can get lost working on my Bonsai trees....I see where this is going to come in handy down the road...   I am finally keeping these girls happy, figured out they are just a hungry plant ...I been feeding tea or **** every other watering...And the two larger ones still look hungry??


----------



## Keef

I been dropping a lot of seed lately --I'll 4-5 seed of each variety --Looking for a good healthy girl to clone --When we planted the last group there were 4 varieties with half dozen seed each !-- 24 seed looking for 4 plants ! --Started some more 2 days ago -Still might get a CWO !-- I know U CA 't see it yet but there is method to my madness !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U got clone only stuff that they gonna regulate right out of, like Harley --I collect girls for my harem !--Before U let one go send me a cut !--Who knows U may want it back one day !---I don't have to grow a big plants to keep the line alive !-- I want a cut or some seed from Kraven one day too !  --Like maybe some Grape, or Hippie Slayer !  --Mane I can keep a dozen varieties  in 2 sq. feet !---When it's  they turn --the chosen are grown out chopped into clones --Replace the little cut and send the group thru the cycle!


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. to make me take my time and take no shortcuts on this Tetra Project --I'm itching to get started !  
I will not be destroying viable males and and might have a little more knowledge available to me than they had when they made U.B.C Chemo !--

 I may not be a genetic engineer but I'm bout to genetically modify the hell out -Hippie's  Dawg ! --It'll bike taking a good fast car and jacking it up with nitrous --big blowers--running methanol  and other go fast tricks!--It'll still be the same car but different !


----------



## mrcane

I like it Keef, the never ending cycle....


----------



## giggy

lunch time at the hell hole. hope everybody is doing well today.

hello nes.

rose i'm in the south and we have moths even in the winter.  

cool pic krav.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Pics! We need bud porn!



It will have to wait until lights are on.


----------



## mrcane

Just back from town, picked up couple Dungeness Crab for dinner, big suckers..Just shy 5Lbs ea,  How about a Puff??  :48:


----------



## Keef

My clock says 4:20 !--


----------



## mrcane

I Love Weed.....:smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

Me tooooooooo. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Weed loves U back Cane !-- I think I'll have some coffee and try to find the bottom of this pipe !--Sounds like a plan ?
What U Hopper ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef I will Join you with a cup of chai tea... can we keep filling the pipe?


----------



## mrcane

Man times have changed,use to be by this time on thirsty Thursday, I would be bellied up to a bar, Not sippin Chai & smokin a bowl.... Lovin it...


----------



## Keef

Weed loves U back Cane !-- I think I'll have some coffee and try to find the bottom of this pipe !--Sounds like a plan ?
What U Hopper ?


----------



## Keef

Don't ask me what happened !--I'm stoned !-- Think I'll refill my pipe !
Cane --Crab ? --That sounds like a sci-fi crab !-- I'm down with seafood !

I hear D.D. rustling around !--Here's the plan !---Get her high --Put on some blues --She has to cook Creole ! Got a bag of shrimp some frozen stuffed crab --We can work with this !--Been wanting to smoke a brisket or some ribs --Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## yarddog

Took a nap after work, woke up sick as a dog.   I think this is going to be a rough ride.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no Yarddog, feel better. Drink a lot of fluids so you don't get dehydrated.

I have been with doctors all day... glad to be home with my pipe.

Keef, how dinner happens.
Hi everyone else.


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog --What did U say about dirty water this morning ? --Hope that's not it!--

I think Nes may have a bigger problem than she thinks !--I'm pretty sure she uses well water !--If in this flood the flood water topped her well head run off from the yard with all them big dogs would contaminate her water source !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose how U feeling ?-- Supper ? --still in the --first get her high phase !

Hippie --What should I do with these 2 Skunk #1 seed ?


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. brunt a doobie with the ol lady and now chatting with my inner web friends. life is good. how about let's hit the ol bowl as well.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy !--I was gonna get high and realized  I already was !--What's  a couple more tokes!--This is about 48 hours since I put those seed in the dirt !--I'll let U know about  those Trips -x- T.E. seed if they old enough to germ it's  gonna be a beast !----T.E. mom with Umbra's  Blueberry Blast dad !-- Both mom and dad grow well inside and it should be a potent  heavy producer ! 

I'm setting aside some of these Hippie's Dawg seed for the O.F.C. --Got U covered Giggy - Dog- Cane -Nes ? I  keep some in case anyone else has an interest !


----------



## mrcane

Sure enough, I'm down for some the Hippie's Gear, Dawg sounds interesting... Might have to build me a pot pen this year...And do a patch of O.F.C. Seeds...:woohoo:


----------



## DirtyDiana

:hitchair::hitchair::hitchair::hitchair::hitchair:I don't know why people say hurtful things like, "Want to go for a run?" Or "Try this kale."


----------



## yarddog

I'm down for the dawg!    I have two bubblicious sprouts today.     Makes me happy.   
Now jus got to get a nice girl, and I'll fire that cloner up.  
I feel better now, it was the steak my job fed me today.   
Mrs Dog been staying at hospital with her aunt at night.     House gets quite


----------



## giggy

evening keef and cane. i seem to be on the loosing end on outdoors anymore. i say it every year i'm not gonna grow outdoors and end up eating my words. keef that sounds good bro, and i have one bb x bpu from umbra's bunch and it is doing well. i had one gdp x br but it died. one day i'll get to try some grand daddy. evening dd and dog, yall slipped in on me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Or how bout "whens the baby due" Mr. Smith,,,your carring the weight well. :rofl:


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> I'm down for the dawg!    I have two bubblicious sprouts today.     Makes me happy.
> Now jus got to get a nice girl, and I'll fire that cloner up.
> I feel better now, it was the steak my job fed me today.
> Mrs Dog been staying at hospital with her aunt at night.     House gets quite



hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, giggy, i will smoke with ya.

We had shrimp salads with roquefort dressing..yum

My home work from my doc is to listen to music, play video games, and be social and talk with friends. and anything that stimulates the brain..  so  there ya go.

DD, you are funny.  Glad your better YD.. Wh, hey!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, Hopper, never ask a woman when her baby's due unless you're sure she's pregnant. We are really stoned tonight & it takes some killer weed to get US here! I was in the grow room & freaked out cause my lights went out in my Bloom room; I thought it was around noon & knew the lights went out around 6. Of course, I am a night nurse & I get a little disoriented sometimes. But, I am stoned. Keep forgetting what I'm doing! Really good weed.


----------



## Keef

I get them seed out soon as I can !-- I keep up posted groups of a dozen each O.K.?-- I'm just gonna kill almost all of them anyway !-- Hippie posted what they were but I thought Hippie's Dawg was better than alphabet soup !--He can tell U what they are !--I know one is Chem 91 --Dawg !

Giggy I gave up on outside and am very happy growing inside !-- We been doing this a couple years 24/7/365 !--I asked D.D. how many grows does that equal ? -- I just say at least 2 !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, hello Rose! I feel your pain; hate doctor day! Put your jammies on & have a toke or two to kick off some of that RSO. Let weed take you away! Calgon never seemed to work!


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Just back from town, picked up couple Dungeness Crab for dinner, big suckers..Just shy 5Lbs ea,  How about a Puff??  :48:



Just what did you do with that crab? I'm fairly new to Dungeness, but really like it. It's very different from the big blue crabs we get here, which I love.


----------



## Keef

Helicopter ! Again!--Coast Guard been working today!--Dam smugglers !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Helicopter ! Again!--Coast Guard been working today!--Dam smugglers !



that is another thing i hate about outdoors.


----------



## Keef

Heard that Giggy !-- If it ain't the Po-Po it'll be the rippers that get U if the weather, ants and deer haven't wiped U out maybe there will be something left in the fall !
I'm indoors for the foreseeable future !-- I'm successful at the Tetra Project I'll have one shot at one plant  !--Something like that outside --especially if there are only a few copies ! --It may have to be propagated from cutting !


----------



## Rosebud

good idea Keef, on sharing cuts of harlequin with you guys. you sure wouldn't want one now, but harlequin trastes kinda nasty to me and the bugs don' t like it much either. I was such a snob about cbds. Never realized how powerful they are. In the spring lets do that clone thing.
I have never had blue crab DD. Cold water vs warm water?

Glad ya'll got your heads bad.


----------



## giggy

hello rose, i forgot to say that while ago. i'm calling it a night, yall have a great one.


----------



## Rosebud

good night giggy.


----------



## yarddog

Goodnight giggy, rose, keef and the rest of the clan.   I'm calling it a night too.   
I'll finish this bowl, and its lights out for me.


----------



## Keef

Good night  Giggy !-- Rose it is in my best interest  to share anything I might want to keep !--Po-Po could have me in cuff tommorrow making me watch them totally destroy my grow and lights everything !--Or a hurricane  could wipe me out !--If I have taken the precaution of spreading my stuff out to other parts of the country --Maybe someone to hook me up with a cut of what Iost !--Get me some more lights and get back to work !--If I don't do that-- they will be lost ! I make a tetra !--I have to share it !


----------



## mrcane

Hey All .... I say that the Dungeness crab is by far the best crab out there...King is great lots of meat but if it is frozen? I've had crab everywhere and I will take the fresh dungies..Anyday ...4.5 pounders tonight little on the big side.....Just My opinion.... 

  Rose glad that things went well with your neurologist...{ sounds like "no stress" Right?} I miss mine he moved to alaska..We were buds I looked fwd to my Appointments...Just a great Doc..   
    I'm smellin popcorn      Lets Puff  :48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Helicopter ! Again!--Coast Guard been working today!--Dam smugglers !



  Yo bud we live right over there flight path every day, twice a day and low...I just wave.......

  Y.D. Mojo on the Little ones.....Hope that you git fellin better...


----------



## Keef

It's  hard to be stressed out when U lit up like a Christmas tree !-- I'm great at stress control !-- Hey Rose I just found an accidental seed in one of those high CBD west coast varieties--I'll be putting that thing in the dirt for sure !-- I still amazed at what CBDs  can do too !-- I decarbed a little bit of that high CBD stuff and made caps like I do and I found a new friend !--I can work with something like that !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Some days I amaze myself. Other days I put  laundry in the oven.    
I think this is one of the "other" days!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello? Is there anybody in there?


----------



## Hippie420

Yup.


----------



## Hippie420

All right, drop your roosters and grab your socks! Up and at 'em, you pot head slackers!

God, why do they make doctor's appointments this early?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.

 Hippie, i hope your appointment is over quickly and you get back to your pipe and van stat.


----------



## giggy

morning hippie, rose and the rest of the ofc. hippie they want to make sure you retired farts can still get up early. happy fry-day. peace


----------



## yarddog

Morning you's guys.  I'm excited to have some foliage in the grow room.  Getting close to the weekend!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Hippie good luck with the Doc...Watch out, every time I go, he tells me to Quit something else.....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--Last visit to the dentist --I told him --We're not gonna hurt each other are we ?--


----------



## Keef

Wasn't the first time my mouth got me kicked out of some place and it wasn't the last !--Why I do that ?--Freedom of speech --My foot !--Sure U can say whatever U want but there will be consequences! --I hate consequences!


----------



## Hippie420

Took longer to drive there that the appointment took, and it's only three miles away. The state even dropped the price! It used to be $65 and five canned goods to the doctor and $100 to the state. Now, it's only $60 to the state unless you have patients, then they hit you for an extra $25.
It's like I told my buddy; If you get popped with a joint or paraphernalia, it's gonna cost you more than $125 in bail alone, not to mention the lawyer's fees and fines and possible jail time.
Back in my jammies, watching Springer and toking on the one hitter. Life is good!


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, anybody remember what Yoop's GTH was? Was it GTH#9? I've put 16 of 'em in rock wool, along with 6 Killing Fields, 4 Gorilla Glue#4, and 6 Jack Herer.

Yoop's wife took a dive again and screwed up her bionic knee. Looks like she'll be clocking in more hospital time. Send her some love, please. She's a great lady.


----------



## Rosebud

Sending love and healing wishes to  mrs yooper. This getting old is not easy. Thank goodness for pot.


----------



## Keef

I missed it this morning Hippie --U went to get a mmj card ?-- I been thinking about what if the law changed and I had to get a card !--I'm not sure I want one in my real name but a 125 $ for a get out of jail card ? --I'm in ! -- Gonna keep my grow hidden anyway ! --Like I said before --This ain't over till it's legal as lettuce !--
They say a 4 or 6 plant limit ? -- Sure that's all I'll grow !--Not ! I won't even limit it to that many varieties! 
What they want to tell me how many squashes or tomatoes I can grow next ! --- Make me pay me pay for the right to smoke weed ? --I don't like it !--I don't have that right or a mmj card now-- but I'm pretty it up !


----------



## Keef

I gotta find his e-mail addy and wish her well! --I used to got check on him over there but since I got my new phone it wouldn't let me sign in !--Yoop's my friend and U hate to see a friend hurt !---Best Wishes Yoop !--I hope she gets better fast !


----------



## giggy

yes hippie it is ghost train haze #9


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? --
Hey Hippie U dropping seed --Let me look around --I might have a few more of those Killing Fields seed there weren't many !-- Any see if we can find a bigger  selection to choose from !---I'm moving a rooted clone of all my girls to Happy Frog !--As a back up and so if one gets  the urge to travel it'll be easier !--Right now I have my White Widow ,the Tranquil Elephantizer and a breeding pair of  Umbra's  BPU-x-B.B --I just call it Umbra's Blueberry Blast! --The blue berry smell comes on strong the last few weeks of bloom !--She smokes nice too even before a cure and stuff!--Got 3 nice Gorilla Glue  #4 to sex but there should be a girl--Got 6 Papaya --pretty sure I'll get me a lady !--Same with Bubblicious! ---3-4 --Aurora Indica and Pure Power Plant out of Nirvana seed !---Right now I'm germing --Hippie's Dawg -- Rose's Purple Haze --Umbra's Clock Work Orange and some of Umbra's  Blueberry Blast crossed on my T.E. !-- I will become proficient at shipping clones shod anyone fancy something I got !--I'll have more room once the babies are sexed!--

My chemical should be here within a couple weeks and the day after that I'll have treated seed in a germination Chamber looking for a tetraploid survivor !  --I'll be doing this  treatment many times  with these Hippie's  Dawg seed !---Lots of a hundred seed at a time until I find that fine line between death and polyploid --Then I treat bigger lots !-- I'm not a gambling man but I like my odds !


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Yeah, Hopper, never ask a woman when her baby's due unless you're sure she's pregnant. We are really stoned tonight & it takes some killer weed to get US here! I was in the grow room & freaked out cause my lights went out in my Bloom room; I thought it was around noon & knew the lights went out around 6. Of course, I am a night nurse & I get a little disoriented sometimes. But, I am stoned. Keep forgetting what I'm doing! Really good weed.



DD that was a shot at guys with Beer Bellies, ,,,if ya notice i said "MR Smith"..lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang KEEF your long winded. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I see the search for the frankenplant continues. I decided to pop a couple of beans too. Sonic Boom...very pineapple


----------



## Keef

Hippie let me tell U what could happen!---Of course I'm doing this treatment to get an immaculate mother  but a male tetra (4n) ?--I would breed him back to the orginal Hippie's  Dawg (2n)---The seed from that breeding would be triploid (3n) They will grow a plant but it will be sterile !--Anyway I grow out a mess of triploid seed ---I use this stuff on those seed --The survivors will be 6n --Always  looking for girls but a 6n male is the prize !--U breed him to any normal (2n) plant an the offspring are tetras (4n)--Big Pharm want a feminzed sterile commercial plant that they can plant by the acre ? ---That 6n Hippie's Dawg male is the key to that !--If I bred that 6n male to any tetra and feminize ,  the offspring will be true sensimillia! --Like seedless watermelons --There nothing in nature that can fertilize them --No seed !--Ever !--


----------



## yarddog

Bought a couple cfl's for the clones.  Got four 6,500k at 1,060 lumens each.    I know clones don't need much,  should I run all four?  I figured to start at two and adjust from there.


----------



## Keef

I'm high as hell too  Hopper ! A man needs a dream !  ---No one loses everytime !---Not even me !


----------



## yarddog

Only one problem with the so called seedless watermelons.  Every one I ever had had seeds in it.     Don't make no difference to me, I'm either spitting out underdeveloped, small seeds or the fat seeds.   Same amount of work.   And the seeded always taste better to me.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ?  I wish I had a couple good  clones in Happy Frog dirt I'd hook U up ! --It won't be long ! 
Umbra --It think one or 2 of those CWO seed would have germed if the shell wasn't so dam hard !--It put these 3 in my empty toilet paper tube scarifier and shook them around  in that sand paper tube till I was tired !-- Maybe they germ !-- Pineapple?  --I never had no pineapple weed before !


----------



## Keef

Dog seedless watermelons are 3n ! --3n weed make deformed seed too !-- Big Pharm want something they can grow in huge fields --All girls NO seed !-- They want that because seed oil in extract ruins or at least makes it nasty !-- They will want a crop they can process with the least amount of labor !--Feminized 5n is that beast !-- This could be done to any strain !---
Caps be kicking my a-s-s!


----------



## Keef

Umbra from what I can find is that if U do this right U could get 3-4 survivors --I use even lower odds !---One via plant out of a thousand  seed !-- I got about a cup of seed to work with !-- Thousands !-- So if the odds are one out of a thousand ? --- Numbers say Keef finds something !--Hippie had 4-5 (?) Females out there with that Chem Dawg boy ---He sent me seed from one !---I show him something --He might send me another sack of seed from another mother !-- Same odds all over again except I get better each time !!---Yep !--  I like those odds !  --but I save males to breed more tetras !  I'm like a coon dog --Once I cut trail on these tetras --They ain't getting away !--I'm after a Frankenplant  that can break 40 % THC  then extract it !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Bought a couple cfl's for the clones.  Got four 6,500k at 1,060 lumens each.    I know clones don't need much,  should I run all four?  I figured to start at two and adjust from there.


i'm running 2 13 watters in my clone box (freezer part of a fridge/freezer) and can keep the temps good. if i use 23 watters then the temp wants to run up a bit. my veg box (the fridge) has 4 55 watters and seems to be doing ok. i hope to have my clones in the flower box in another week,


----------



## yarddog

Thanks giggy.  I bought 23 watt bulbs. So maybe even just one or two bulbs will be OK.     
I need to make a clone area.  Still need to finish up the new veg closet.    Problem is, this room was the catch all room.    Now that I need it, I throw away, sell and organize to make more room.  Three days later it looks the same.   I think my junk is breeding.


----------



## Keef

Dog -  Sorry  I was side tracked and missed your question !  

Hey sometimes when U looking for one thing U find other stuff !-- I was trying a high CBD variety  for pain !--Sse.s like it helped so I took a couple nugs in the oven and decarbed it !-- It was like finding a new friend !--I'll be growing  some of this !--2 --OO gel caps and I'm lit up !--I smoked it and it wasn't that impressive but caps --WOW !


----------



## Keef

Dog --Put that stuff in the attic or something !--U got weed to grow !--I had some big a-s-s --CFLs  I gave to the Gloman !--Smoked some of my Widow he grew under them !--Better than what I was doing !--Ain't nothing wrong with the Widow !--After D.D. saw what we could do she helped make room for a bigger grow !


----------



## Rosebud

Cheaper and better to run a T5 for veg imho YD.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--How U feeling ? -- I got stoned and got on my soap box again !--I'm sorry !-- Weather seems to be closing today !--Overcast and 49 !-- D.D. off tonight cause she worked Wednesday! --


----------



## Rosebud

I am feeling a little over whelmed by doctor visits and i must be getting better because i am really ticked at the ER doc that missed it and by doing that delayed my treatment by almost a month.. Called to report him... 

I go get a carotid artery ultra sound now.  I am reading about the pros and cons of cannabis on stroke.


----------



## Hippie420

Do whatcha gotta do to keep on dooin', Rose. Wouldn't be near as much fun around here without ya.


On another note; A stoner's best friend. 

View attachment DSCN0148.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

That is very cute Hippie,   What is that?

I am glad ya would miss me. I hope i am not going anywhere, just want my arm fixed.. and it gets worse when i smoke.  Thoughts?


----------



## Keef

Wow --attach a lighter to a spring loaded lanyard thing then attach it to your bong !--Never lose your lighter again !--Told U he was brilliant !--Old Stoners figure stuff out !-- Hippie ain't no novice !--He obviously has lost a couple lighters too !--Tie it to the pipe !--So simple !--Problem solved !


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Cheaper and better to run a T5 for veg imho YD.


i don't know about the cheaper part as i'm in about 35.00 on the bulbs and pushing 220 watts around 15,440 lumens and they are t5's as well. the 6 bulb units i found were 150.00 or more. the 6 bulb unit is 144 watts and 12000 lumen. i do not disagree the bulbs are better i just needed more. sides it was what i already had.


----------



## Rosebud

I meant it is cheaper to run in the long run... I want you to do what ever works for you.


----------



## Keef

Rose --Quit worrying about something out of your control !-- That just adds to your stress which U supposed to avoid !--Don't get caught in that catch 22 trap !--The more U worry the higher your stress level !--U got to find a happy place !---I could distract U some stories that would make U laugh so hard you'll pee your pants but they might have involved illegal activity so may I shouldn't !-- That Tai --Chi Cane does is excellent for physical rehab and aims to teach U to reduce your stress level !-- Took me a couple years for my left arm to work right !--U feel like U have a FIM grip on a glass or something and it just falls out of your grip !-- Sucks !----It may not always work right but that's  a lot better than not being able to use it at all !-----It takes time go easy on yourself !


----------



## Rosebud

ok, thanks


----------



## Keef

Rose --Your Purple Haze broke the ground today and Hippie's Dawg did too !-- One of each just poking they head up !--I got a couple books be here tomorrow! --Thought it was about time I learn to grow weed !-One is Ed Rosenthal's latest and another one about extractions --They both cover polyploids! -- Anyway , always excited when new seed pop up !--This evening will be then end of day three since they went in the dirt !--

That tells me what I needed to know Hippie ! -- I know the strength of this stuff to use but there are 2 different times for how long to soak the seed !--I think between these 2 books I'll find my answer !--I think I'm ready !


----------



## Rosebud

Those purple haze are bigger seeds huh.  You should see the size of the stamens on that girl.HUGE.. (huge, i sound like political name.


----------



## Keef

I'm excited !  We put 6 in the ground probably all be popping tommorrow !-- I know I'm strange but when when I buy or plant new seed --I just need one fine young lady from each !-- I'm glad to see Dog and Giggy trying to put together a constant grow !-- U got something that is clone only --U can't stop growing till next year !-- 
Hey where's Kraven and Nes ?-- 
Hey Rose --THC and CBDs  help protect the sheath that cover nerves like the insulation on wires !-- I'm living proof that weed helps prevent brain damage !-- When U get a head injury the tissue has no place to swell !-- This can cause permanent brain damage !---Weed will help !--Anyone  who disagrees can kiss my Lilly white -*** !-- I was there I know !--Assisted with many Carotid Artery operations to remove plac  from artery walls so it does not reduce blood flow to the brain or break off and cause a stroke !


----------



## Rosebud

We're they all successful?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im high as hell on a cocktail of GDP and PE watching a  cartoon called Uncle Grandpa. Werdiest freaking cartoon i ever seen. A Tiger that shoots rainbows out it ***, a piece of Pizza,,a purple dinosaur, ,AND of course Uncle Grandpa,,,whom i believe is gay. :rofl: funny as hell,,,love it.
I think Uncle Grandpa is a relative from ARKANSAS.  LOL


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> We're they all successful?


 Damn it, Rose! That's the SECOND time you've made me spit Coke all over my keyboard!


I wonder if your arm really gets worse after smoking or you're just more tuned in to what's going on?


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Wow --attach a lighter to a spring loaded lanyard thing then attach it to your bong !--Never lose your lighter again !--Told U he was brilliant !--Old Stoners figure stuff out !-- Hippie ain't no novice !--He obviously has lost a couple lighters too !--Tie it to the pipe !--So simple !--Problem solved !


 Yep. Got it attached to the headboard of the bed. Never have to look for it, just reach backward and grab. She's got about two feet of travel on the yo-yo.


----------



## Keef

Rose there's always a risk !--What U got to decide -- Is not doing it --if they find a problem --more harmful than not doing it !--It's  a straight forward operation --A stint ( piece of tubing ) is inserted into the carotid artery below the potential blockage and into the carotid above the blockage !--The a clamp is placed so that the blood flows thru the stint around the problem area and back into the carotid artery above the problem Area!--With the artery clamped and blood flowing around the problem area the artery can be split open and the plack removed !-- Artery rinsed sewed back up and clamps , stint removed and blood flows to the brain thru the artery again !--Then time for everyone to leave so the Scrub Tech could go in the back room under the big fan and burn one !


----------



## Keef

Hippie U get an e-mail ?


----------



## Keef

Hopper--GDP ?  That's  like chewing gum !--Did U bring enough for everyone ?

One day maybe we can do the wake and bake all smoking the same thing and tk about it's  characteristics and stuff !-- Wake and Bake strain analysis  !-- I'd like that !-Cane's  Papaya one day maybe my T.E. another day --Maybe find out how bad that Hippie Slayer be !-- Get a Taste of Rose's Purple Haze another day !--In could get used to that !-- We would be dangerous in a free world !


----------



## Kraven

4 pages....wow. So it's official, if I pass the background....getting printed Monday.  The 19th of Feb. will be my first day as a Revenue Specialist II. Now just try to knock out the last 20-25 and then I'm done. I'm so glad to not be nursing anymore.....I will never give up my license, nor the many memories....now just gonna go to work like a regular joe......

(just to let you know, I beat out 17 other younger sexier applicants)


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I meant it is cheaper to run in the long run... I want you to do what ever works for you.



rose you are right about long term, i miss understood i thought we were talking cost to get for some reason. by all means the t5ho's are bad a$$. i do not want to cause you any stress, so i will try my best to be a good boy.


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !-- U viewed yourself as a nurse and the transition to being something else could be a little rocky !--You'll do great !--Only one problem U still a pot farmer !-- Don't tell nobody !
Bastids !--Change the dam law !


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Im high as hell on a cocktail of GDP and PE watching a  cartoon called Uncle Grandpa. Werdiest freaking cartoon i ever seen. A Tiger that shoots rainbows out it ***, a piece of Pizza,,a purple dinosaur, ,AND of course Uncle Grandpa,,,whom i believe is gay. :rofl: funny as hell,,,love it.
> I think Uncle Grandpa is a relative from ARKANSAS.  LOL



watched it many times as well as most of the others.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> 4 pages....wow. So it's official, if I pass the background....getting printed Monday.  The 19th of Feb. will be my first day as a Revenue Specialist II. Now just try to knock out the last 20-25 and then I'm done. I'm so glad to not be nursing anymore.....I will never give up my license, nor the many memories....now just gonna go to work like a regular joe......
> 
> (just to let you know, I beat out 17 other younger sexier applicants)



i hope everything go good bro.


----------



## Keef

Had another Hippie's Dawg pop up this afternoon -- 2 of 6 in under 72 hours --I guess it's safe to say they fertile !--I'm making some labels and filling some bottles with seed !-- Green Santa gonna ride !


----------



## Keef

Hey let me tell U a story about this one place I worked !!--This anesthesia doctor used to send me with a list to the hospital pharmacy to restock her drug supply --Sometimes the list I got to the pharmacy with wasn't the one I left with !--They just filled the order !---I was a bad man !  -- Anesthesia  got good drugs!


----------



## yarddog

Whew. I been catching up for a minute.   
Rose, the cfls are for cloning.   And I'll use them to germ seeds when need be.   I still have the 8 bulb t5.  Using it to veg a plant now, hopefully more soon.   
Kraven, I know the anticipation is killing you.    I hope you are happy with your change.   Congrats!
Rose, your in my thoughts.    I'm at the point where all my loved ones are getting old.   It's sad.  
It will be my turn soon enough. 
Life is like a roll of toilet paper.  The more you pull off, the faster the roll disappears.
About to call a friend.   And smoke a jay!


----------



## Rosebud

giggy said:


> rose you are right about long term, i miss understood i thought we were talking cost to get for some reason. by all means the t5ho's are bad a$$. i do not want to cause you any stress, so i will try my best to be a good boy.



Oh giggy, that is silly, you wont cause me stress by not agreeing with me... Please go back to being your lovely self.

YD, thank you so much. I am going to un age any minute.

Kraven congrats to you. of course you beat others out, you are kraven!  happy for you.


----------



## giggy

just got done toke'n another doobie with the ol lady. dog you calling a doobie a jay reminds me of a late buddy of mine. he called it a bird for awhile then he started calling them a jay. i just call em joints or doobie.


----------



## yarddog

My dad still calls it dope.  He said the other day "I got some dope in the truck". I'll just say I wasn't thinking about pot when I heard that.   He calls a joint a doobie too.   It was the 70's.  Lol.  Hell, we even had the Doobie Brothers!!


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy !--joint , splif, number , Jay , Pocket Rocket , Happy Smoke , call it what U want , I smoke it !-- 
Got those seed bottled !--I was high so there should be plenty !-- I still got about a 3 finger bag of seed to mess with !-- $50 a gram for that chemical !--Plenty for what I plan to do ! 
What is or was for supper ?  We about to have Shrimp gravy ( like shrimp and grits) over pasta ! Got what looks like a hog leg thawing for the smoker ! Life is good ! --This weed ain't hurting nothing either !


----------



## Hippie420

At work, we always called 'em left handers.


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie I feel like I got beech slapped by the Jolly Green Giant !-- I gotta quit getting so high all the time !--Or Not !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

my friend and I would "hit each other over the head with,  The Green Hammer"

spliff, joint, doober, doobie, (roll) a bone

watch as I perform a magic trick: hocus pocus, weedus smokus 

:48:


----------



## Keef

Joe ! - Where ya been Cuz ? 
My father still calls it do or left handed cigarettes! -- Firm believer in the evils of weed as taught by the late Harry J. Anslinger and his Reefer Madness propaganda !--Every chance I get I remind him of all those long hours in the garden and thank him for teaching me to grow weed !-- At our last visit I reminded him of all those times he tole me --money don't grow on trees !--I said ---Yes it does !-- He can't stand being wrong !


----------



## Rosebud

bunch of stoners up in here.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--I told them quit being high all the time but they don't listen to me !--

Reefer Madness --The musical !-- With Neve Cambell --Now that's art !--and a good Stoner movie !--U got to get high before it starts !--


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> bunch of stoners up in here.


 Guilty as charged.


----------



## yarddog

Been watching a show on Netflix called F is for family.   
Stumbled across a return of the Jedi spoof made entirely of different video clips and animations.  
http://youtu.be/GjsFAZWnA00


----------



## mrcane

Dumping Rain here & the wind feels like it is going to push the windows in!!!
   Running around all day got the ford outa the shop to the tune of $1100.00...my phone gave out bought my first smart phone....now gotta figure it out, for the price the thing better perform magic.....  Lets Smoke Eha..??   :48:


----------



## Rosebud

My neighbor just left and i am a little stoned myself..ok, a lot stoned, ok, need to go to bed now...too much la confid. ok, maybe a bit of cbd oil too ... ok thats all.

Enjoy you guys... peace out and stuff. Just happy to know alls ya'll.


----------



## mrcane

Good Night Rose ....Sure is nice to have a neighbor to get ripped with...
   Flipped the girls tonight...


----------



## Hippie420

Night Rose.

Got slapped by the Giant myself, Keef. Had a couple of ounces of weed left from my one and only attempt at butane extraction. Just couldn't bring myself to toss it, so I packed it in some 000 caps without doing the oven trick. Ate two. Makes for a nice, mellow buzz.


----------



## yarddog

My joint went out.   And I can't reach the ligher. Might just give up and go to sleep


----------



## Hippie420

Gotta getcha one on a leash like I've got.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane -- Wish we had friends to get high with --Wait !--We got U guys !--That smart phone gives U some trouble--bust a cap on it !--I will kill a smart phone in a minute if it starts mocking me !-- 
Good night Rose !--Good night John Boy !
Just finished a late supper !--Nursing a pipe !
Who's down with the Barefoot Mardi Gras Parade at the beach tommorrow ?


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> bunch of stoners up in here.



  Guess just a few stoners left.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Hippie I looked at some of the butane blasting tubes and I have never seen such an inefficient system in my life !--Even the machine that recovers most of the butane sucks !--Why extract if U only gonna recover part of it ?--Then U got to whip it under vacuum to get the left over butane out ( making wax) or let it sit several weeks to let that butane slowly evaporate out until it is shatter !---This CO2 system sounds like the bomb --( not a bomb as in butane extraction )--At about 5,000 psi at the right temp CO2 acts like a solvent !--As it passes thru the weed there is a collection  chamber where the hash oil collects as the CO2 brings it out the weed !--The CO2 evaps quickly same as CO2 coming out your coke and leaving it flat !--Should get almost all the THC out the weed !--Nothing but shatter!--Without the weeks wait !--Shatter from Keef's Frankenplant that's gonna make so.e magical Liquid Weed !---Be so good --I might have to start a church !--


----------



## mrcane

In the morning Ya'll......


----------



## umbra

Lights are on so here you go...another 2 or 3 weeks left


----------



## Keef

Sparkly !-- Only thing I like better than pics of weed is weed!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gor a scary movie on & some good weed. It's good.


----------



## Grassman

Awesome Flowers Umbra !


----------



## Kraven

Strong coffee and stronger weed.....


----------



## giggy

morning krav and the rest. i was tired last night, the wife and toked a couple doobies and it was pretty much lights out for me. my clones are still looking good and i hope to see some roots this week. i need something in my flower box. i got to get some 5" flex hose and was wanting something dark but it looks like it will be clear. i guess that is why they make duct tape and paint. yall have a great morning and i'll check in later.


----------



## yarddog

Wake and bake.    No coffee for me.   I am going to tackle the spare bedroom today.    Got to get me me grow space!


----------



## ness

Morning yarddog and OFC, got my coffee and smoking my third bowl.   YD are you into football.  I watching the Super Bowl tomorrow.  Are you?  My grow is 2 weeks and 3 days at 4 3/4 inches.  Looking real green and health looking.  Just hope and wishing for a nice grow this time around.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper--GDP ?  That's  like chewing gum !--Did U bring enough for everyone ?
> 
> One day maybe we can do the wake and bake all smoking the same thing and tk about it's  characteristics and stuff !-- Wake and Bake strain analysis  !-- I'd like that !-Cane's  Papaya one day maybe my T.E. another day --Maybe find out how bad that Hippie Slayer be !-- Get a Taste of Rose's Purple Haze another day !--In could get used to that !-- We would be dangerous in a free world !



Grandaddy Purple,,,and i got some more,,so stop by and wd will smoke a bowl or 3. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Umbra,,,Weedhopper is gonna hop over and eat all those little clear mushrooms right off yur plant...Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--  I got an emergency !--Can't find my lighter !-


----------



## ness

Keef, that is a scary situation.  Keef do use spray your plant and have them under lights?  I want to spray my plants.  Do you have your coffee yet?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Keef,DD,Kraven,Grassman,Giggy,Nes,Dog,Rose,Umbra,THG,Hippie420,Joe420,Mrcane,and all others that my stoned mind cant think of.


----------



## ness

Morning WH, do you have a grow going?  I have 3 Auroa Indica, 90 percent In.  They are doing real good right now. :spit:and:bongin:.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Having some trouble getting it together this AM.... Got my tea...
  The girls just woke up from there first night sleep, Standing up Firm & tall...
.Better smoke:48:....


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,,, im trying to GROW, my Son and Daughter-in-Law up ,,,where they can move there *** out.lol
 We are taking care of our 5yr old Grandaughter and helping her parents get back up on thier feet. My Granddaughter is very special to us. We have pretty much raised her,,,so we do what we must to make her life better. If it wasnt for my little Granddaughter ,,the Parents *** would still be in Louisiana,,,and i would be growing.....lol


----------



## Hippie420

Got my tech buddy coming over at noon. Going to be one stoned day with lots of weed, wax, and boring as hell computer talk that's way over this old hippie's head.


----------



## Keef

That was a close one !-- Morning Nes !-- I put U some more seed aside ! D.D. is in charge of pest control and she has several sprays and stuff !-- I bought one of those aerocloners like Dog and Kraven have then started building my own !--My roots of plants hang  thru a hole in my boxes and a sprayer in the bottom sprays my roots with water and a nutrients in it !-- 
Hey this morning I'm 2 Hippie's Dawg babies , 2 Of Rose's Purple Haze , Umbra is a weed grandfather this morning! -- Trips out of Umbra's  BB -x -BPU crossed on my T.E. and a plant is out the ground this morning !
Still no CWO but it's  early !


----------



## giggy

good mid morning everybody. i'm so sick of pain, i almost can't stand no more. NO i'm not thinking of taking the easy way out but i can understand why someone would. i just want to quit hurting. i got up this morn barely able to move, and have till 5:00 before i can leave. i got so much i need to do at the house but try to spend my sunday in recoup for the next 6 days. i over did the pain meds and all they are doing is making me feel worst. o-well it will get better i hope. check back in at lunch. peace yall.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope yas gets to feeling better Giggy.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I feel for U Cuz !-- I've had some success at pain control with my canna caps !-- I recently make a few caps with a high CBD variety !--Smoking it wasn't that impressive but I gotta grow some because  it really helped me get around better !


----------



## Keef

Giggy I guess those Trips-x-T.E  are old enough to germ since I got one up at day 3 with no scuffing or anything special !-- So the children of Trips can be planted !--Keep your eye open for one that makes 3 leaves at a time !


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, i am so sorry you are hurting, we all can identify with you. I hope you get better really soon.

Good morning OFc,

Going to try to finish of a rso mr rb made a couple of days ago. He and the magical butter machine can't be beat.
Got some azamax to put a dent in the russet mites before the beneficials arrive on the 17th.   Smoked a bit much last night, not quite ready to hit it yet.


----------



## Keef

When I went to bed last night D.D. was trying to find me that Colchicine price is not a problem but they only sell to labs !-- She works tonight and tomorrow  night --When she gets off we'll start looking overseas !--Always more than one way to skin a cat !-- When I was looking for my Tranquil Elephantizer --It was the O.F.C. --That found it for me and I got one of the last 3 packs they had !--So ya'll maybe keep your eyes open --It may be available to horticulture people I'll be looking !--What I need is Colchicine --1 grams --cost about $50 !


----------



## Keef

Morning  Princess Rosebud !-- Let's take it a little easier today! -- I was excited to see a second Purple Haze pop up !
Hey Hopper --Everything changes !--When U are ready to grow again --I know some people !--They's a Wild man in South Texas who could throw all sorts of clones at U !
 I only got 2 boxes so Giggy -Dog  I'll get your seed out and pick up some more boxes !


----------



## WeedHopper

Believe me Bro,,when i can pull my Equipment back out i will be talking to my friends here at MP whom have already offered me several strains. I cant wait. Lol


----------



## mrcane

:woohoo:  I High....:stoned:


----------



## WeedHopper

Im going to join you Bro. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Wh, anything i have is yours when you are ready.

Smoking some cindy cross...it works.

I need to get busy.. don't want to.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im blushing Rose. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Hey nes,  don't spray nothing on your plants when they are under light.     Water droplets act like magnifying glass and will burn them.  
Never got into sports on TV.    I like football, and other sports.  I just spend my time doing other things.  
Well, about time to find something to eat.   And another bowl.   Always another bowl.  Another bowl.  Another bowl.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> I need to get busy.. don't want to.


 Ain't nothin' to do that won't be there tomorrow. Take a day off. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, thanks for the thought but if i don't spray my chem dog i am going to lose it.. it is the one that came with russet mites  But that is all i will do.


----------



## mrcane

Man....My Neighbor was by with some GG#4 that along with Effing.....,O.K . where am I ....Got a big Tai Chi workshop coming up @ 1300.... Cane Form... You can put some WooopA$$...on someone with a piece of cane.. Besides that the form is fun.... Better hit the rain locker :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, you know i love you like a brother washingtonian, but what the hell did you just say?


----------



## mrcane

mrcane said:


> Man....My Neighbor was by with some GG#4 that along with Effing,,&,&,,O.K . where am I ....Got a big Tai Chi workshop coming up @ 1300.... Cane Form... You can put some WooopA$$...on someone with a piece of cane.. Besides that the form is fun.... Better hit the rain locker :stoned:



  O.K. Rose I'm out of the rain locker [shower] still pretty high... My bud was by with some Killer and I got maybe to high??  ...Cause I gotta go to a workshop....


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Wh, anything i have is yours when you are ready.
> 
> Smoking some cindy cross...it works.
> 
> I need to get busy.. don't want to.



I cant wait to grow some Satori Rose.


----------



## Keef

I'm happy I'm not the only one to not make sense sometimes !--Sad thing is I understood it !--

Rose I would smoke some Cindy 99 cross if I had some sounds like it would be very refined and an excellent  smoke !

I got some bad news about Liquid Weed !----Winterization of CO2 shatter boost the THC level from 50%-70% THC  to 80% -90% THC ---Winterization remove the waxes and terpenes ! --I got to do this to make the most potent of Liquid Weed !--The waxes will clog up an E-cig !


----------



## Keef

Oh it's on now !--Got my books !-- Let me just jump in with recipes

Simple Salad Dressing

1/3 -cup cannabinated olive oil
3 tablespoons balsamic vinagar 
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
Pinch of black pepper
A pinch of  vegatable lecithin granules will help slows oil/vinegar  separation! 

Combine ingredients in shallow bowl and whisk together 
Add to salad! 

Rice Crispy treat recipe ? Got it !
Marijuana flower ( powdered weed) can be substituted  for part of the flower in any recipe! 

Gotta go I'm learning stuff !


----------



## Keef

The 2 books I got !
The Cannabis Encyclopedia -- By Jorge Cervantes
And
Beyond Buds--- Marijuana  Extracts--  Hash ,Dabbing , Edibles, and Medicines -- By Ed Rosenthal with David Downs


----------



## Kraven

Que'ing up a bowl of the HS, time for a mid afternoon mind blowing buzz. I'm doing well, hope all of you are also.

Edit: Flower room, leaf for color swab....my girls are looking really good since I switched to a modified Lucas formula using GH.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> The 2 books I got !
> The Cannabis Encyclopedia -- By Jorge Cervantes
> And
> Beyond Buds--- Marijuana  Extracts--  Hash ,Dabbing , Edibles, and Medicines -- By Ed Rosenthal with David Downs


keef i belong to jorge's site, haven't been there in a couple months but i do stop by every once in awhile.

nice pics krav.


----------



## Keef

Nice pics Kraven !
Good deal Giggy !--I had to put the books down for awhile --giving me a headache !
Hopper --I understand my confusion about Liquid Weed !-- Sure they make vape pens that vape flowers, hash and some can use shatter or wax ! --That's  not what I am after ! - Same as a dab almost !
I'm not after something that will flatten U with one toke !--Smoking can be a social event ! - I want a strength that makes U comfortable  after a few tokes ---more like the original weed instead of a mind blow hit of shatter !-- My nicotine e-cig hangs around my neck on a lanyard and when ever I feel the urge I take a hit !--I want something like that in Liquid Weed !-- Something close or even a little weaker than some of the potent weed -- So.ething U can control the deepness of your buzz with fewer or more hits !--If U want to smoke shatter I'll have that but I'm after something U can smoke at all day long !--


----------



## Keef

I think what I'm gonna make is closer to to the term Liquid Weed !--Make the CO2 shatter -- Then mix it with vegetable glycerin back to the strength of the original  weed ! -  If GG#4 is 25% THC then I can make Liquid Weed out of it that and adjust the THC level into that range -stronger or weaker !-- Toke for Toke equal to original weed ! That's  what I want !


----------



## Keef

Rose it's  the THCV  that is the neuro protectant !-- No decarb !-- Caps of Nordle should have a bunch !  Also --U were right about smoothies made from juice made from fresh green bud or leaves !--They say juice it in a wheat grass juicer and use it like a tincture --bitter taste but is loaded with all those terpines U like !-- The THC will get U high but the Cascade Effect of the terepines and cannabinoids should be the bomb medically! --Did U know about the effects of pot root extract for topical application --The root has a terepines that is an analgesic for pain as well as a mess of other stuff !-- Makes a balm for local inflammation !-


----------



## Keef

Think I bust a blood vessel in my brain !-- THCV is a neuro protectant !-- I am proficient at turning a base to an acid and such --- Perhaps I can turn THC back into THCV ? That would be a potent medicine that could be used to protect the brain of head injury and stroke !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> 4 pages....wow. So it's official, if I pass the background....getting printed Monday.  The 19th of Feb. will be my first day as a Revenue Specialist II. Now just try to knock out the last 20-25 and then I'm done. I'm so glad to not be nursing anymore.....I will never give up my license, nor the many memories....now just gonna go to work like a regular joe......
> 
> (just to let you know, I beat out 17 other younger sexier applicants)



Cool Kraven! What exactly does a Revenue Specialist do? I'll be had when I can put nursing behind me; it takes a lot out of you.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Giggy, what caused this pain? So sorry!


----------



## DirtyDiana

By the way, I'm on call tonight & probably won't be needed. Darn!


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Keef, there is a variety that is high in thcv and it is called Dougs Varin.. can't find it anywhere.. another high thcv is ACDC  and high is 2 %.  I would love more of these kind of strains too. The roots, i am not ready to deal with.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--D.D. got put on call so I got company tonight !---I can do the root thing !--My white roots have never been in dirt --They clean !--I'll have to play with them one day !  
I read some that made so much sense !--Some one hands U a bud --First thing U do is look at it --The second is that U smell it !--THC and CBD have no smell !--When U smell we'd U smell these terpenes !--The smell can tell U more or less what kind of buzz the weed will produce !--Terepenes gonna be important! -- 

Looks like the world conspiring against me on this polyploid thing !-Everyone says don't waste your time polyploid is a dead end, there's nothing there !--Ladies and Gentlemen --Stoners all !--I'm sensing a smoke screen !-- I got to go see !--If I find nothing then I'll know !--If I find something I could end up spouting the same smoke screen !-- Worst that happens is I make my Liquid Weed out of GG# -The T.E. and stuff !-I'll do fine !--
How about we all just get high !-- My brain hurts !--


----------



## Rosebud

please allow me one big fat complaint. medicine cost 700.00 for 2 prescriptions. can i hear a horse sh*t. Poor mr rb bout had a heart attack when he went to pick them up...

Smoking an ineresting combo.. LA, Nordle, and Papaya and something speedy.


----------



## Rosebud

Absolutely keef, the thing we try to hide, the thing that either you love or hate, the thing that clings to our fingers and clothes... terpenes man.  My nurse larry smells floral and i don't like the smell in the jar after a long cure, kinda sick sweet to me.. so interesting.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got a good friend who drives one of those big name delivery trucks. She delivered a big, heavy box to some guy & when he opened the door, smoke billowed out. She said she think she got a contact high cause she felt really weird! Bunch of stoners! Just sit around getting high & ordering stuff from Amazon all day!


----------



## DirtyDiana

LOVES to smell weed!


----------



## Keef

What did they put U on Rose ?-- D.D. been neck deep in the books then running to the grow room then back to the book !--I think we created a monster !-- I remember when she used to tell me-- Go play with your Widow thingy !-- Just like when we met !--I taught her at first then she surpassed me --long time ago !-- Trauma or emergency surgery --I'm your man!--I don't do babies !---I was traumatized when a dog chewed up a child's face and I had to hold the little guy  down while the doc sewed him up --The screams !!-Never mind I'm putting that back in a box !--Remembering that will serve no purpose !--Where's  my pipe !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy Mardi Gras everybody! 

View attachment 20160205_170027_resized.jpg


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, so glad this day is over. spent some time with the wife and toked up a doobie. hope everybody has had a good day.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Giggy, what caused this pain? So sorry!


for starters i have osteoarthritis, then everything goes down hill from there. i have been rough on myself. it's just a bad day.


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy !--Glad U had something  to smoke !--Sometimes  I'm not sure our free state brothers and sisters forget the struggle we face every frigging day !

Mardi Gras !--King Cake !!- I member dis one time--I drove my chevy to the levee -and the levee was GONE !


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Happy Mardi Gras everybody!



Nice a King Cake...need to hide the baby DD


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? --New job -- Day job ? --  
Where Cane go one minutes smoming some GG#4 --then he's talking about-- got to got beat somebody with a Tai Chi stick or something then he's gone !


----------



## mrcane

Keef Just trying to catch up that GG#4 really kicked my A$$ this morning... how strong of weed does one need....Did hit a little wax with it ...Gotta go check the girls before they go to sleep,...Be Back


----------



## Keef

Cane !--He lives !--That's  my thought on Liquid Weed !--Just how strong do U need your smoke to be !--There's  a time and place to get hammered with dabs vaping hash oil !-- Some of the kick *** stuff I heard be grown up in the O.F.C. !-- 25% THC is potent weed !--If I make a Liquid Weed that strong --it'll be to strong for some !--So I make it 30% !--These people in the south have no idea what's  gonna happen ! --They can't smoke some 30% THC and still walk and talk !


----------



## Rosebud

If improving the quality of life is the goal than less really is more. I like to get hammered before bed, but i like to do stuff during the day, so I don't need 30 % thc.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie U mad man !--I been reading again !--Cuz seems that U ahead of the curve !--These terepenes  that about to be the next big thing ? --- Heat destroys them and most extractions get hot enough to destroy them !---If only there was a way to make a concentrate without heat !--A way to keep it ICE cold during concentration !--I see the moons bout right time for U to get your  robes and wizard hat out and do that thing U do !--Ice water Bubble Hash like U do should preserve and concentrate all those little terepenes !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--That was my point !-- That would be too potent for most !--I'm thinking low 20% THC would be just fine !---If U in a social situation are U gonna shoot double shots of high proof or something more manageable?  -- Same with smoking !--U want to get hammered on 2 tokes we can do that!!- but wouldn't it be better slowly work up to that point ?


----------



## mrcane

I hear ya Rose I really shouldn't have got that ripped,knowing what I had to do today...Snuck up on me I guess....Just can't keep up with those kids....The workshop went great It was three hrs..Which after about two and a half I start to loose it. I get overwhelmed and forget what I was doing...Kind of lock up,Go Blank  :confused2:


----------



## Keef

Gonna have to make me and Hippie some with a nice balance of nicotine and THC !--Got a feeling there may be a couple others that smoke weed and cigarettes !--Smoking is bad O.K. !-- With this kind of Liquid Weed / nicotine juice --Why U need cigarettes ? -- Take several big hits and forget what U wanted !

Headline :  Liquid Weed solves the world from the evils of cigarettes!


----------



## Keef

Hey-Hey - Hey ---Wait !!--Can U explain to me why no one ever tell Keef about --HBC Wax ? --No lost terepines --in enhances the flavor of the original weed because the terepenes are concentrated !--Boo -Ya --That's what I need to make my Liquid Weed ! - How I make it ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Osteoarthritis is no joke Giggy. Sorry. I have fibromyalgia & sometimes I feel like I'm burnt all over-- weird. I Also get pretty bad migraines. Pain can make you crazy that's for sure. Don't know what I'd do without weed. Looks like i won't be working tonight. Looking for a movie to lull me to sleep.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, to sleep..... perchance to dream.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, couldn't lay in bed no more. got up and walked around a bit now it is time for a cup of coffee and a bowl.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Osteoarthritis is no joke Giggy. Sorry. I have fibromyalgia & sometimes I feel like I'm burnt all over-- weird. I Also get pretty bad migraines. Pain can make you crazy that's for sure. Don't know what I'd do without weed. Looks like i won't be working tonight. Looking for a movie to lull me to sleep.



you know that is the wild thing about this is it feels like i'm on fire. joints hurt that i didn't even know i had. some days it doesn't bother me at all then others like yesterday. when it flares my anger (i know i shouldn't keep it bottled up but i have noway to let it go so i keep it buried) comes to the surface and i'm, not very pleasant to be around. i know people that have fibro and it ain't no laughing matter either. all we can do is look for the better days.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--I'm working on it Giggy !-- If I can keep D.D. on 2 doses of caps everyday it reduces the number of flare ups and they are milder !--2 doses help me function too !--I been reading and the reason U need the pine is it will reduce inflammation! --Maybe that's what your body needs ?


----------



## Keef

Sorry I put ya'll thru my rambling  yesterday. --It's  just the way this old broke mind works !--It can latch onto an idea or concept and focus on it !--It just keep beating my head against it until I am intimate with it ! --I think "on paper" here sometimes !-- I'll try to be better !--I own this Liquid Weed concept from plant to puff !--- Tetras ? -- I'm gonna go see for myself !--Maybe I find something maybe not !--

I got 2 baby Hippie's Dawg --2 of Rose's Purple Haze and 2 of my Trips -x-T.E  up today !--This Trips -x-T.E is the first time I grew plants I bred - With parents like this --It has to be good !- GG#4 are going to pass D.D.'s Papaya and stuff --They look good !--Nothing yet from the CWO ! 
More coffee more weed ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Puff.....:48:.....Pass


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.. how can i be married to someone that turns 65 today?   we met when he was 21 years old..  He got a new mallet  ya know a rubber hammer? His last one broke.. do i know how to buy presents or what.  

I slept thru the night for the first time in a month.. feeling like a new woman, which is good as the old one sucked... 
Keef, you just work it out on paper, we got you. no problem at a;;/


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning all. Gotta get ready to head to Hot Springs Arkansas tomorrow. Time to work.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !--Pass that over here Cane !-- I learned 2 important things yesterday! --What Hopper was calling Liquid Weed is not the same thing I been working on !--I also learned that those terepines can be preserved in an e-cig juice !-- Hyperbaric chamber (HBC) wax  will preserve and concentrate  the essence of the weed !--What that means to me is that I should be able to recreate that weed in liquid form with the flavors and nuances of the buzz without the harsh tars and any unpleasant stuff !--Rose's Purple Haze in Liquid form --2 ingredients !--Weed extract and vegetable glycerin! -- I still think 20% THC is a little strong !--


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? --What U know about something called " The Clear " ?


----------



## WeedHopper

http://www.medicaljane.com/review/the-clear-by-clear-concentrates/


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc.. how can i be married to someone that turns 65 today?   we met when he was 21 years old..  He got a new mallet  ya know a rubber hammer? His last one broke.. do i know how to buy presents or what.
> 
> I slept thru the night for the first time in a month.. feeling like a new woman, which is good as the old one sucked...
> Keef, you just work it out on paper, we got you. no problem at a;;/



  Happy Birthday Mr.R.B.... Rose my wife only will buy consumables as presents..All she wanted for xmass was donations too the humane society..And they did well....    Glad that you are feeling like a new woman...Low stress & exercise..Should be the recipe.


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Morning all. Gotta get ready to head to Hot Springs Arkansas tomorrow. Time to work.



   Nice :aok:


----------



## Keef

Yeah Tell the Old Fart Happy Birthday  from the O.F.C. --He may not post but he's one of us anyway !

I saw it Hopper !--I thought I would just mention it so anyone interested could take a look !-- HBC Wax looks like what I been looking for !--Make U some liquid GDP ?


----------



## Hippie420

Got a way of making clear hash oil, but you wouldn't want to do it in a neighborhood where the houses are close, you need to build a blast box, and one of the chemicals is on the top of the DEA's watch list.

Morning, gang.


----------



## Rosebud

That was an awesome link WH, i didn't read the whole thing, i wonder how they make it clear? 

Good morning hippie, cane, umbra, giggy, nes, keef, WH and all ya all


----------



## Keef

Good question Rose !--They take the terepines out --Decarb and then add the terepenes back at the end --Me smells a rat !--They burning the terepenes of when they decarb !--Oh they adding terepenes  back but it sounds like they adding only one at it's source I don't think is weed !--Says they all have the same taste but the source bud buzz comes over !
This HBC Wax I understand --Solvent less extraction -nothing added !!-Keep all the good stuff gets rid of the unwanted tars and stuff!


----------



## Rosebud

I have found when decarbing  to cover the pan with foil and don 't take it off till it is cool, the smell stays in the pan.


----------



## Keef

I can still make Liquid Weed out of CO2  extract -- Decarb it  and add flavors if desired !--I can adjust the strength but it will only be THC and CBD but they do offer lots of medical benefits! --


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I use a pickle jar !--Don't open the jar until it is at room temp!--No smell !


----------



## mrcane

Well, going to Load the camper on the Pickup, going to head into the rainforest for a couple three days...Rivers are dropping and looks like no real rain till thursday....

    I Love Weed........:48:


----------



## Keef

Rose U the RSO Queen !--I been thinking about something !-- Like all indoor farmers I got lots of leaves that are st during bloom --I'm thinking about getting one of those gallon jars --Put a couple quarts of Everclear in it and after the leaves are dry just crumble them up into the alcohol --When the jar is full , I could drain it and squeeze out the excess alcohol --Put the alcohol back in the jar and start over !--Seems to me that eventually that alcohol gonna be loaded with stuff --When U think it has enough goodies in it the Ever clear could be evaporated leaving RSO --What U think ?


----------



## mrcane

Question,.....Have had clones now under dome with heat pad 10 days..Should I be wetting the leaves?.Or just the peat plugs??? Cut the bad leaves off? How long before they go into  some dirt?


----------



## Keef

Cane in aero I don't clone under a dome !--U should be able to take the dome off as long as the pucks stay damp but I never have used peat pucks !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane what U taking to smoke on your camping trip!--Take an extra lighter !


----------



## mrcane

Keef going to the Dispensary today to shop, thinking something tasty "Blue" and a 50/50...


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose --member when U mentioned an expensive  stem cell treatment to rebuild the cartilage in your knee ? --Maybe another 10 years they have a whole body treatment ?--Like a whole body overhaul !--Fix and repair damaged tissue such as that caused by aging ? --


----------



## Keef

Cane what a 50/50 ?


----------



## Keef

Cane -- Get some Strawberry Cough and tell about it !--I'm thinking I might want some !


----------



## mrcane

50% sativa 50% indica ....Haven't seen  Strawberry, anything... but sounds good...
  Gotta get to work..


----------



## Kraven

First off, Happy Birthday to Mr. RB....bet the last few decades have been a hoot, they simply pass too fast. I got up grumpy....went into the garden and cleaned, straightened, transplanted, cloned and reset both the veg and flower tents. I came out happy.... and now am looking for my pipe. Here's a few pic's, nothing special. Thanks

Edit;

Upper left hand corner in the 2.5 gal pot is my wifes tomato plant, she loves them, so they grow right alongside the pot, they seem to like the same food. I'm gonna get 2 more tents, one for flower and one for veggies for the wife and me....hope not to ruffle feathers, I will be upgrading to 3 Illuminex Neosol DS Fixtures for the (3) flower tents and 4' 8 bulb HO T5's for veg. I have a small 2 ft  (2) bulb florescent with 4100k T8's for the cloning station. I prefer not to discuss LED, please don't bring it up.


----------



## Keef

Work it Kraven !--Looks like U got it going on !--I happy everytime U post pics !--I be studied them !-- All my boxes needed pH up this morning what's  up with that !--Go to bed with them at 6.0 go check this morning and one had 5.2 !-- I be fighting  aero to a standstill !--Almost lost my T.E. --Don't tell anybody but I got me a little mother T.E. thriving in Happy Frog !--I'll have one of each of my girls in Happy Frog !--That's  easy !-- I can do that !-- I can make these LEDs  work too ! --Blow the whistle and watch me work !-- 
I had a plan --I wanted 4 varieties that I could rotate --sending one variety to bloom every 2 weeks !
Now I decided --screw it --I collect all the varieties  I want ! --Keep what works and let the rest go ! Some varieties  just work better in any situation than others!-- build a herd --thin the herd ?


----------



## Keef

Hey see Kraven's cloner ?-- Got 8 grow spots !--The boxes I built for D.D.'s veg got 35 spots each and she got 3 !-- We don't have to use them all !-- Be nice to have a true veg area !--I got the cloning station / nursery thing down !--but from nursery to bloom will only work so well !That's  O.K. even rooted clones have value !---- There will come a time when I can turn the genetics loose!


----------



## Keef

Got a spot saved for one of those legends U grow Kraven when U gonna send me some seed ?-- I got Rose's Purple Haze --I got Umbra's Blueberry Blast --I got something I bred --I'm gonna save a spot for Giggy! --He get him a mother he likes --I could have a back up for him if something should happen !-- We gonna have something worked out eventually ! So we can back each other up !--It's  either that or start seed each cycle !


----------



## mrcane

Mane.... Looking Nice Kraven,,Amazing what a little gardening will do for a person....


----------



## umbra

Keef, the clear is Rosen Tech. To extract they use heat, pressure and time. Any terpene will be lost during the conversion process. This process is more conversion than extraction. Although, the clear looks a lot like the olivetol experiments, mine was thicker...more like vasoline.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I've grown basil , rosemary and even started garlic right along side weed !--What U doing is working --No need to be changing !---I'm experimenting my *** off down here !--  If I had my druthers  I would add a little has to supplement my lights but we get by !--We all got to grow in the situation  we in with what we got to work with !-- I'm hoping D.D. will adopt the farm as her own one daughter and let me work with some extracts !-- It's good to have a grow sidekick !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I was wrong about what I thought U were doing with Olivetol --I apologize! --U a dog U know !--I'm beating my head against the wall looking for an extract clean enough to make my Liquid Weed with and U knew how to make it !--
What about this HBC Wax ?


----------



## umbra

I don't know anything about it


----------



## Keef

Cool !--I just ran across a couple paragraphs about it but no details about the process!-- I got no problem starting with CO2 extract !-- It's  clean enough but no terepines !--I can flavor it if I want !--Just take the concentrate and mix it with the base to reconstitute Liquid weed to the desired strength !-- Something close to our good weed toke for toke ! It want have the terepenes and natural flavors but the strength ? Not a problem !-- Smoking can be a social event --U hit a couple dabs U don't know if U being social or not !--U might spent the next 2 hours looking at a spot on the wall !--- There's  a time and place for that !--I want to make something I can hit when I want without turning into a zombie !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning umbra. Cane yes, you can mist your plants until the have roots..don't over do it.. 
keef, i imagine after a few batches you could get to work on some rso.. It would take a lot. I use an ounce of bud and just cover it with booze and turn on the machine. I get one big or two small syringes out of that.
Kraven, when you said you woke up grumpy I thought you were talking about your wife! LOL  
Plants look amazing as usual.  nice work.


----------



## Keef

Just looking for something to do with them Rose !  I guess everyone off watching Foosball game !  How U doing today still feeling O.K. ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

My idea of a Superbowl is a toilet that cleans itself!


----------



## WeedHopper

Super Bowl dont start till 5:30 Central Time. I will be watching and rooting for Peyton to go out with a win. And im not a Broncos fan. I really like the Panthers,,,but i have to go with the old guy playing QB probably for the last time in his career.
Mostly i just wanna see a good game,,,not a blow out.


----------



## umbra

LOL...Flacco was my neighbor before I moved. My oldest son was at his wedding.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Umbra,,i meant Panthers. Im High. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper's high ? --I am in shock !--Surely Hopper don't really smoke that dope stuff !

I got one of Umbra's  Blueberry Blast and one of my widows moved to Happy Frog with the T.E.!-- Nice little mothers !--Be giving me clones long as I want !--Got one with blueberry one that smells of fuel oil (widow) and the earthy T.E. !-- Add the others as they get sexed !--One day maybe I have a mother room !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Stoned again!  Gotta do the "w" thing tonight. Guess I better straighten up. Ha! Watching the Puppy Bowl with the pack. One of them tries to go around the TV to find the puppies! Too funny!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys .....  Had a great lunch at the olive garden, on the old stoner nun lesbians..they really like my stuff. I really like them... so fun and interesting and they love my pot.. the are in their seventies.. and they are married.. wow.  Things have changed in 40 years.. They have been together for 33 years.. trippy. Only one does pot, but after our lunch I think the other one is ready to try. ha, i am a pusher.


----------



## Keef

Yep !--Rose is bad !-Going straight to hell !--I'll pray for U !


----------



## yarddog

Suupa bowl starting soon.  Am I the only one that isn't going to be watching it?


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Umbra,,i meant Panthers. Im High. Lol



Ok Hopper. Joe's at the game, even though he's not playing.


----------



## mrcane

Yep....Got the camper loaded, went out got a nice leg of lamb.Stopped by the dispensary picked up a 1/4 Blueberry Kush..Nice ...My buddy will bring some Black Cod...Yum...And  some fine wine...Just love this river valley we go to, campground is 13 miles in the rainforest on a dirt {mud} road...Really lush rainforest with elk all over...Just Beautiful...


----------



## Keef

What up Dog !--Ain't got time for the Supa bowl !--Puppy Bowl is on and 3 of my dog look like they think it's  going on in the back yard !!--They watch awhile then take off for the back yard !  Dog ai 't got no right running around in they back yard like that !


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> suupa bowl starting soon.  Am i the only one that isn't going to be watching it?



 nope.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Good Times Cane ! If U out in them woods and that Big Foot gets after U -- I'm gonna tell U an old family trick !!--If that Bigfoot get after U get behind the nearest tree !--When he comes running up reach in your pants and get a fistful of do-do and throw it in his face !--Works everytime !--Don't worry about whether the do-do will be there ! --Big foot after U ? -- I promise U it'll be there !


----------



## Kraven

Bigfoot scares me....for serious. I am deathly afraid of Bigfoot, that's why I wont move out to the pacific northwest.


----------



## Keef

Not me Kraven !--Get me some night vision and we'll put one on a slab !--He gets past the assault rifle with all them magazines and close enough for that that pump gun and after many shots it's empty ? --He still coming ?--He got to still get past the pistol !--He still coming and I have to switch to sharp he gonna look like a jigsaw puzzle with a couple pieces missing !-- Then if I have to I'm gonna bite at him !--Imight ose but he gonna know he been in a fight !
Had a run in with the Skunk ape didn't U Marine !


----------



## Keef

Was he in the Gorilla grow with U at night ?


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Bigfoot scares me....for serious. I am deathly afraid of Bigfoot, that's why I wont move out to the pacific northwest.



   Really Bro....If he is real, he will live there....Seen & heard some strange things out there...I just don't think I will worry about Bigfoot...:rofl:  "Big Cats" YES, now I scared of those.. Did see a guy walking out of there one time..didn't have much on, not carrying much "scary looking" steam rising off him..No rigs around, so he was on a walkabout... :confused2: We never made contact...Boo...


----------



## Keef

Don't care who or what U are !---I am not your prey !--Night vision was new when I first encountered it !---Night fighters were taught to wear welding goggles all day then take them off when the night got dark and do a little hunting !----At night the ears are almost as good as eyes !--U sit quietly for awhile in the night and hear the normal sounds of the night U can almost see !--Armadillo rooting around over there etc. !--A predator  approaches those noises stop !--All the animals is looking for it perhaps U should pay attention !


----------



## WeedHopper

Good game. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane wanna have some fun up in them woods ?--Stop at wally mart or something and get U a "Wounded Rabbit " call !--I guess the got recordings these days !--Anyway --Ya'll get nice and toasted !--Then climb up on top the truck a d sit quietly for a few minutes then start playing  Yankee doodle on that wounded rabbit call softly then get louder and more frantic on the call !---Every animal in the forest be coming to see what's happening !---U can sit up there and turn a flashlight on pointed at the trees so U can see eyes shining on the ground !---There will be all sorts of creatures come around --Some will sit out in the dark and scream or howl at U !-- I always carry a gun into the back of the truck every since that Thang got under the truck that time !--Leave a window down and the keys inside the truck in case --Well!--Just in case !


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Really Bro....If he is real, he will live there....Seen & heard some strange things out there...I just don't think I will worry about Bigfoot...:rofl:  "Big Cats" YES, now I scared of those.. Did see a guy walking out of there one time..didn't have much on, not carrying much "scary looking" steam rising off him..No rigs around, so he was on a walkabout... :confused2: We never made contact...Boo...



If there are Big Foots,,,where are the bones from the dead. Even deer leave bones. Lol


----------



## yarddog

Just poured a glass of bourbon.  Got my Sherlock pipe, and a good movie.  Yup
Had two bubblicious sprout.   Dropped a few more seeds.    I'd like a girl from each, and then I can get used to cloning.    Fixin to take this grow to another level.


----------



## Keef

When we die we don't leave our bones laying around !  -- Hey Hopper I want to turn U on to the best show ever !--It's  called " Mountian Monsters" !
Hey Cane --I'm sure U are more musical that me but these stupid coyotes are suckers for "The Devil Went Down to Georgia " played on a wounded rabbit call ! --U got to really break it down on the solo but they'll come in close !


----------



## Keef

Fire it up Dog !--Just teaching our northern cousins to spot light !--U got stuff out in the dark screaming and growling g at U trying to get to that wounded rabbit U got it can be an adrenaline rush but the night ain't over !--Who gonna get off the top the truck first ?-- U might want to take a few more hits when U decide !

Note : Do Not Do This at your Camp site !-- A herd of them meese might come stomp U down in your sleep !


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'll tell U my theory why we don 't find big foot bones !--Big foot is a pet to them aliens in UFOs  and they gotta him out to go potty sometimes so he gets spotted sometimes then poof he's gone !--Another thing !--Don't be shooting at no UFO cause they just throw the bullets back and there is no way to look cool when U dodging your own bullets !--Just saying !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Suupa bowl starting soon.  Am I the only one that isn't going to be watching it?


i'm not.


mrcane said:


> Yep....Got the camper loaded, went out got a nice leg of lamb.Stopped by the dispensary picked up a 1/4 Blueberry Kush..Nice ...My buddy will bring some Black Cod...Yum...And  some fine wine...Just love this river valley we go to, campground is 13 miles in the rainforest on a dirt {mud} road...Really lush rainforest with elk all over...Just Beautiful...


i love to camp but haven't gone in years.


Kraven said:


> Bigfoot scares me....for serious. I am deathly afraid of Bigfoot, that's why I wont move out to the pacific northwest.


you got the skunk ape down there and he is family to bf. bf doesn't just live in pnw. haven't you watched the rednecks on mountain monsters? well that is if you can stand wild bill.lol


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> If there are Big Foots,,,where are the bones from the dead. Even deer leave bones. Lol



they showed that on mountain monsters, them big foots have a grave yard.:rofl: and you know it's got to be true.:rofl:


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hopper I'll tell U my theory why we don 't find big foot bones !--Big foot is a pet to them aliens in UFOs  and they gotta him out to go potty sometimes so he gets spotted sometimes then poof he's gone !--Another thing !--Don't be shooting at no UFO cause they just throw the bullets back and there is no way to look cool when U dodging your own bullets !--Just saying !



keef everybody knows you use a shotgun.:giggle:


----------



## Keef

But Giggy that is the best comedy show ever !-- I just know they gonna catch one next time !


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing wrong with a scatter gun Giggy !-- I don't see good as I used to !--I guess it might be time to trade the pistol in for one of those double barreled 12 ga. ---12 inch barrels and hammers on a pistol grip like I used to have !--Drop them hammers and kill everything close --Over that way !


----------



## Keef

Too much hype is given to automatic fire !--U fire on auto U spend all your time reloading !--U do that I'll keep U ducking while Kraven moves in from the side and U never see it coming !


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, everybody talks about full auto.   And lets not forget the "machine guns" we hear about on the "news" channels.  Most of the folks talking about that stuff wouldn't know a breach from their anus.  Lol


----------



## yarddog

The hunt for the Red October.    Why can't they make movies like this anymore???


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, have a great time. We aren't afraid of  big foot, he doesn't ever hurt anyone.. He is a big love.  Enjoy the most beautiful place ever.


----------



## Keef

There's  all sorts of stuff and things in that Big Thicket and back up in the swamp they got stuff too !--Who -Doo -There be screaming at U out the dark ? -- Do U really want to go off in the dark to see what it is ?---In my book if it was a practical joke U won't be doing it again !-- Yep !--Got No problem opening fire at a threat don't much care what it is !

U see I got caught off guard once by one of them scary night monsters!--We were having a kegger down in a friends pasture !--It was a blow out !--It puked malt liquor out my nose !--Anyway 3-4 in the morning it had quite down --People passed out or falling down drunk !-- I was settling  in by the camp fire to sleep it off !--Suddenly out of the dark came a raging monster !-Some tried to crawl away some just laid there helpless!--
This Brahma bull trashed the camp and some of the people !--My drunk *** got stuck on the barb wire fence but the bull was kind enough to help me over the fence !--Ruined a perfectly good drunk !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i have never said this in my life, but do you think it is time for you to step away from the pipe?

I just got offered a job at the grow shop... she stoned or what...


----------



## yarddog

I've never been partial to the scream of a big cat.  First time I heard it, I was around 6 years old.    It was dark, maybe 7pm winter.  I was down in the woods with my dad, he was cutting firewood and loading the truck.  That cat let out a bloody scream!  My tough Labrador tucked his tail and get into the cab of the truck.   He wanted no part.   I was in the truck too.    Scared to death.   Lol
Y'all ever seen glow in the dark lichen out in the woods??? 
Don't know if its the bourbon, or the smoke.  But I'm tore up.


----------



## Keef

We hunted predators from the back of the truck like I described !--Use a cat call then start screaming on that wounded rabbit call to bring them in close !--Bobcats , raccons ,coyotes ,wolves whatever is out there will come see what going on ! --Be all sorts of screaming going on out there in the dark !

I'm watching Blues Brothers !--but I'm not high !!-Maybe a little !


----------



## Keef

But Rose !-- Do I have to ?


----------



## Rosebud

Just a thought keef..

yd, that must have really scared you. Any cat yell creeps me out, even domestic kittys.


----------



## Keef

But Rose !--My grandpa told me when I was young ---If U can't dazzle them with brilliance --Baffle them with  B-u-l-l-s-h-i-t !--I was just doing some baffling !


----------



## Rosebud

you got it all keef... b s and brilliance.


----------



## giggy

when i was a teen street lights were rare (atleast where i grew up at.). i was walking home one night pitch black and in between lights. a owl screeched and i was under the next light in just a couple steps.


----------



## Rosebud

lol giggy. They can screetch and make weird calling sounds to each other. We had owls live in a tree and they would sit on the patio not 5 ft away from me... they stayed for 3 months. I miss um.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> We hunted predators from the back of the truck like I described !--Use a cat call then start screaming on that wounded rabbit call to bring them in close !--Bobcats , raccons ,coyotes ,wolves whatever is out there will come see what going on ! --Be all sorts of screaming going on out there in the dark !
> 
> I'm watching Blues Brothers !--but I'm not high !!-Maybe a little !



keef you know where we grew up it was still wild back then. was nothing to hear something on the balcony and look over to see it through the balcony door. dad didn't believe us till one night he came in and a bobcat was standing on the roof.


----------



## Rosebud

can you believe i got offered a job? i mean i just had a stroke. I just went in to buy a timer.  lol  maybe i would get a discount.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> lol giggy. They can screetch and make weird calling sounds to each other. We had owls live in a tree and they would sit on the patio not 5 ft away from me... they stayed for 3 months. I miss um.



rose when we went home last thanks giving we had one in the barn, scared the she-it out of the grandson. i live in the county but i would love to be back in the deep country again.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, give yourself more credit!!!  Good help is hard to find.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> can you believe i got offered a job? i mean i just had a stroke. I just went in to buy a timer.  lol  maybe i would get a discount.



rose congrats on the offer. i'm sure if you worked there you would get some kind of discount. i know everytime my wife walks in the local gas station/store they try to get her to go to work for them. i'm real glad she doesn't take it.


----------



## Keef

Them owls will make U mess your pants if U not sure what it is !-- Hey Giggy !--I was doing some reading today !--The Chinese were using weed root topically 5,000 years ago for gout, arthritis and for skin disorders !--A weed root extract I can do !--My roots are clean !--I'll start saving and drying them !--They can be powdered and mixed with salves or alcohol for external use !--Supposed to have a terepenes that is an anti Inflamatory and analgesic! ---Levels of terepenes in roots can vary as much as the plants they grow !--Not much known about root extracts !


----------



## Rosebud

giggy,what is weird is we are smack dab in the middle of town in a little yard with a big tree. I love birds. I would love to see them in South america, can't imagine seeing those colors on birds in real life...them flying.. love nature.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Rose, give yourself more credit!!!  Good help is hard to find.



and dog is right.


----------



## Rosebud

We have a lady in town that makes whole plant extracts roots included.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks you guys.


----------



## Keef

Rose with the knowledge of weed U got I'm surprised they not all after U!---Hold out for a consultant position !


----------



## yarddog

I think I found hippie420    http://youtu.be/VdmXLhN5i28


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Them owls will make U mess your pants if U not sure what it is !-- Hey Giggy !--I was doing some reading today !--The Chinese were using weed root topically 5,000 years ago for gout, arthritis and for skin disorders !--A weed root extract I can do !--My roots are clean !--I'll start saving and drying them !--They can be powdered and mixed with salves or alcohol for external use !--Supposed to have a terepenes that is an anti Inflamatory and analgesic! ---Levels of terepenes in roots can vary as much as the plants they grow !--Not much known about root extracts !



keef i'll have to look into that as i have never heard. i wish i could find something i could use to moisten my hands. they dry crack and peel. nothing like raw meat. i have tried about everything. i guess i should use gloves when working hot metal. got another one last week, i handed him a piece of metal and before the boss man could say anything the man done throwed it down cussing. i guess they see it in my hands and think it must be cool.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> giggy,what is weird is we are smack dab in the middle of town in a little yard with a big tree. I love birds. I would love to see them in South america, can't imagine seeing those colors on birds in real life...them flying.. love nature.



i bet that is cool to have all the birds it town in your yard. i have never been to south america but have seen shows about the wildlife and they gots some cool stuff down there.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> I think I found hippie420    http://youtu.be/VdmXLhN5i28


:rofl:


----------



## giggy

i'm gonna call it a night. until tomorrow, yall be cool. peace manana


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper I'll tell U my theory why we don 't find big foot bones !--Big foot is a pet to them aliens in UFOs  and they gotta him out to go potty sometimes so he gets spotted sometimes then poof he's gone !--Another thing !--Don't be shooting at no UFO cause they just throw the bullets back and there is no way to look cool when U dodging your own bullets !--Just saying !



:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> i'm gonna call it a night. until tomorrow, yall be cool. peace manana



Sissy, ,,,lol


----------



## Kraven

Night all. won 1k on the bronco's tonight. goes in the grow bank, upgrades are getting closer 

5:1 on $200.00....easy money.


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh bah goh,,,i just seen a big foot. Yep ,,it was big and hairy, ,and it was handsome kinda like me... Yehaaaaaaaaa:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Say what ?--Pull starting a vacuum  cleaner ?

Giggy --The Chinese  also juiced the root and used it as a paste for pain. -- Soaked root was being used in the 16 century in Europe  to relieve gout and joint pain --In Ancient Rome it was used by as a paste to relieve pain and for skin Inflamations!-- 

For the hands --Tiger Balm !--But using coconut oil as a lotion regularly probably clear that right up !--


----------



## yarddog

Nice score kraven.    
I'm gone too.    Back to the wrenches in the am.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I do entertain myself !-- but -Hey they got big foot we got the goat sucker !

Go Kraven ! About time to put something on that slab ?

Good night Giggy !


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> I think I found hippie420 http://youtu.be/VdmXLhN5i28


 
Dog, I like you, but I'm gettin' over it!


----------



## Rosebud

Night boys.


----------



## Keef

Hippie What up ? --I wanted to show them the pic of U from the cup but I can't find it !--He got all ya'll fooled !--He's a handsome young fellow !


----------



## Keef

No really ya'll !!-U know all them church pictures of that little fellow on a stick ? --Change the hair to grey with a stylish beard and I tooks just like Hippie !--


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, have a great time. We aren't afraid of  big foot, he doesn't ever hurt anyone.. He is a big love.  Enjoy the most beautiful place ever.



Thanks Rose, I love it out there...... I can't wait to get high with B.F...I'll give him a hug for Ya

      Keef get off the Pipe...:rofl:


----------



## Keef

I don't know Cane !--That was funny !-- Be careful out in them woods !! -- Have a good time !--


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> I've never been partial to the scream of a big cat.  First time I heard it, I was around 6 years old.    It was dark, maybe 7pm winter.  I was down in the woods with my dad, he was cutting firewood and loading the truck.  That cat let out a bloody scream!  My tough Labrador tucked his tail and get into the cab of the truck.   He wanted no part.   I was in the truck too.    Scared to death.   Lol
> Y'all ever seen glow in the dark lichen out in the woods???
> Don't know if its the bourbon, or the smoke.  But I'm tore up.



Y.D. I have heard it ...We stumbled on an elk carcass torn apart..not far from it, there was a tree clawed up as high as a man could reach,a pile of shavings there and all you could smell was cat Piss!!!   That Cat be watchin us....never seen um...

         Keef now i done some spot lighten down on the Atchafalaya River & in the hole basin, deer, ducks, gigged frogs,..... To friggin hot and too many bugs....

    See Ya by the end of the week....Mama's takin care of the kids


----------



## umbra

Back in NJ we had the Jersey Devil. It's one of those stories that are part fact and part fiction. I have been pretty deep in the pine barrens and some strange sounds out there. There are plenty of wild dogs but somebody had the brilliant idea to reintroduce bears to NJ. It was not a good idea, kind of like NJ mmj laws.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Keef, i have never said this in my life, but do you think it is time for you to step away from the pipe?
> 
> I just got offered a job at the grow shop... she stoned or what...



I tell him that all the time Rose!  He won't listen to me! Those people want to hire you cause they know you know how to grow. Bet they'd like you at weed stores too!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I wish I was camping out; love camping, especially on the beach. It's so tranquil at night, except when the coyotes start up. Sounds like you're having a good time Cane. I'm at work taking care of one newborn. Easy money, long night. Plan to make a few groceries when I get off so I don't have to go back out later. Guess I'll catch up to you guys later.


----------



## yarddog

Uh, Monday.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good Monday morning YD! Another 1 1/2 hours til I'm off for four days! Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## giggy

morning dog, dd and the rest. dd i wouldn't know how to act with 4 days off. supposed to start snowing this evening and tomorrows high upper 20's to low 30's. did i ever say i hate winter? well i hate summer too. we need something we don't get here in the south spring and fall. yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  I gotta quit getting so high !--Not !--Where my pipe ?---Bunch light weights! -- I don't care if U the Jersey Devil Big Foot or Jesus --U startle me at night in the woods --I'm gonna cut up !-- If I don't shoot U first !--U know that fight or flight response?-- If I'm gonna die tired it is not gonna be from running from U !--I'm too old to be running anyway !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
I just got up for the coffee and bowl, now i am headed for a nap.  Giggy, spring is my favorite. We are having a very mild winter here, the poor east coast.

I sprayed azamax a few days ago and tuned off the lights for 12 hours and the plants look better. Got a new timer and i am going back to 18/6 for veg, partly because when the had a dark period the leaves perked up and reached to the sky like they do outside. Before the leaves were kinda flat. So, I must admit i have vegged both ways, but Umbra did have an influence on me and the plants look happier. 

I was looking at all the lines of nutes this grow shop has.. The lines won't let you bring in part of the line you have to  buy it all.   The art work on the labels are amazing. But they had a bottle of something for 175 bucks, that is supposed to up the thc level.  I say baloney. Isn't that determined by genetics?
I felt funny only using 3 things in my grow, 3 cheap things at that.  I would never spend that kind of money for nutes..  I wonder if she will stay in business. It is their second year.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Princess Rosebud !---It's the same process lots of people got wealthy with in the gold rushes without getting dirty !--Mine the miners !--In other words make your money off other people's ignorance !--In the Alaska  gold rush they sold European immigrant gold miners long rakes so they wouldn't have to get wet and could just rake the gold out the river !--Since I got a gallon each of my 3 nute additives I won't be changing to anything else anytime soon!  Since 10 gallons on nutes last me long time it's  pretty cheap ! 
Go camp out in the woods when it's  cold ? --I don't understand!


----------



## yarddog

Y'all should have known Denver was going to win.    
It's Cali, you know you can't catch a white bronco in Cali.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- U ride that bike to work today ? --
Hey Rose instead of a job at a grow supply place !--Why not consider offering the weed store a new product ?--- I walk U and Mr. RB thru it step by step !-- Liquid Weed !-- A bag of weed in a little bottle of e-cig juice !-- It would be a wee bit more profitable than a jobby-job ! Ain't gonna interfere with my future market and would actually help me in the future!


----------



## Keef

I'm not asking anyone to spend a dime !--Help me find me an ounce or at least 1/2 ounce of good clean shatter or wax and I'll make a batch and U decide !--Take my people to the promised land !


----------



## WeedHopper

Talk to you guys later,,got to get ready to head to Hot Springs.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> I just got up for the coffee and bowl, now i am headed for a nap.  Giggy, spring is my favorite. We are having a very mild winter here, the poor east coast.
> 
> I sprayed azamax a few days ago and tuned off the lights for 12 hours and the plants look better. Got a new timer and i am going back to 18/6 for veg, partly because when the had a dark period the leaves perked up and reached to the sky like they do outside. Before the leaves were kinda flat. So, I must admit i have vegged both ways, but Umbra did have an influence on me and the plants look happier.
> 
> 
> Good Morning O.F.C.  Haven't hit the road yet... shortly, my buddy had to work late last night...
> Rose as soon as I went to 12 & 12 My plants Perked right up...I think that they need that dark period....No more 24/7 here.....
> 
> Keef...Look at the daytime temps for the next few days out at the coast, were looking at High 67 low 40s  crazy winter...Should be beautiful till the rain comes back... We normally wouldn't be going  with the river as high as it is...but it doesn't look like we will get much low water this year....


----------



## Keef

Wow!--I always think of the PNW either raining or raining and cold !-- Never been there !-- That's about the normal winter temp range around here !  
D.D. want to go camping on the beach ? --Last time we did U shoulda seen her running up to the tent and catching that tie down on her ankle !-Looked like a acrobat that missed a move !--Limped for a couple weeks after that !--I know it's wrong to laugh at someone else's pain but that was funny !--When U can walk back to the house to go to the bathroom from your "Camp" is really even camping out ?-- Go over to the beach and have a good time then go home !--I mean it's  right over there !-- I mean come on we live here !


----------



## mrcane

Yep Keef that's How I remember the norm, cold damp,rain,snow, they say El Nino???
     Well always time to burn one.....:48:....See Ya


----------



## mrcane

W.H. Glad a job came thru for you.....Be safe :aok:

  Kraven .. Is also looking at a new job... Nice.


----------



## Keef

I got a sit inside 8 ft. Kayak would be fun on a fast river !-- Get something straight right off the bat !--I ain't carrying that kayak back to where we started !--I think of these things!


----------



## Keef

Cane about the weather changing --I don't think El Nino can be blamed for the invasion of the gulf by Lion Fish!--It's  a tropical fish that has no predator but feeds on the young of commercial and sport fish !--We in trouble !--


----------



## Keef

Dogs are waiting on. D.D. to get home --If that doggie door got locked one of them gonna get a head injury !--Hit that door at a dead run --make lap around the house then back out the door !--They do get excited !


----------



## Kraven

I'm gonna do this gig (my new job) till I get my VA disability finished, then it will be time to partially retire and focus more on my small garden. Me and the wife moved some money around and she wont have to go back to work. I'm happy, looks like I might be able to start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, and maybe slow down some myself.....never understood those who "have to work till they die" I always planned to retire in my mid to late 50's and thats the plan still. I have been fortunate to work in a high demand high pay profession most of my adult life, so I may have advantages some folks don't have, but I sure have worked hard for them....and tbh I would give the shirt off my back to someone in need, the law of "the more you give the more you get in return" is real, been that way my whole life....now off to The State Department of Law Enforcement to get a background and finger printing (always makes me nervous).....I already told them I have been booked numerous times, why the need to print me again, my fingers didn't change lol.


----------



## Keef

Kraven nursing is hard work U earn every penny !--I was gonna retire had a plan but when I was 45 I hit that wet floor and that an was done !--The disability judge with his cowboy hat and string tie decided in his wisdom that that long haired low life is just trying to life at the publics expense !--He decided I could get a job folding clothes since I freely admitted  I helped my wife around d the house when I could !--It was such a relief to find out I was not disabled after all !--Do I have a chip on my shoulder about the disabling system !--Maybe !


----------



## Keef

Only skill I got let is I know a little about weed and I'm hanging with a bunch of talented pharmers !---They threw me away like a broken tool!---I guess U could say I got something to prove !--I got your broken tool right here !--Too late to stop me now !


----------



## Keef

While I'm on a rant !-- I just read another article about tetras --Don't waste your time there's  nothing there that is any better than what we breed !--No reputable breeder sells tetra seed or even toys with the idea !--Yakkity -yak !---I will walk away and never mention it again if I got a reasonable explanation of the origins of U.B.C. Chemo !---If there is nothing in tetra where did it come from ? --- I should just take your word there is no reason to look ?-- I'm not a reputable breeder --They say I'm an Outlaw !--I'll be finding out for myself !--The good stuff is always found in the fringes not where ever scrap has been examined by many !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Wow!--I always think of the PNW either raining or raining and cold !-- Never been there !-- That's about the normal winter temp range around here !
> D.D. want to go camping on the beach ? --Last time we did U shoulda seen her running up to the tent and catching that tie down on her ankle !-Looked like a acrobat that missed a move !--Limped for a couple weeks after that !--I know it's wrong to laugh at someone else's pain but that was funny !--When U can walk back to the house to go to the bathroom from your "Camp" is really even camping out ?-- Go over to the beach and have a good time then go home !--I mean it's right over there !-- I mean come on we live here !


 There are 2 different climates in PNW. The West Coast is wet and rainy and the Eastern Part of the state is referred to as a high desert and is dry most of the time.


----------



## umbra

Kraven that is a good plan. It sounds a lot like the 1 I had, then God started laughing. When my oldest son decided to go to med school, it changed all my plans and any money I was planning for my future.. poof. So now I'm retired in my late 50's and doing what I wanted all along, just no money. Personally, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I could be O.K. with that if they'd let me !-- I'm 62 and the body functions O.K. except the broken parts !-- I got plenty time left !--U can die at any time for any reason so I don't think about the end of life much !---I been fighting this weed war since 1973 !--It's  close to being over --It ain't going nowhere we will be free in our own land got dam it !


----------



## Kraven

Me too umbra, me and the wife never had kids, but we spoil our nieces and nephews. The wife and I have a low budget lifestyle and we are cool with that. We both drive new cars every 5 years, we have owned 2 homes and working on the third, so all in all between what I have been led to believe by really smart people in the know about my VA disability, and what I have saved, I'm more than certain that within 10 years I could walk away, it takes that long to get vested 100% in the state retirement system, and me and my wife would do fine, I get free VA health and she is on a stand alone Blue Cross/ Blue Shield  80/20. Once I get my disability done, she will be able to enjoy the same benefits as I do with the VA since she is my spouse, and surprisingly they (VA) have become much better where I'm at. I bled for this country and I should have filed back in 2005, well I did but the moron I had helping me did it all wrong, so now my lawyer says they will owe me back pay from 4/2005 until the day they settle my claim (surprisingly that comes out to around 400k, and my lawyer is excited since he gets 27% of whatever he works out with my VA Claim....he's gonna get a big payday...I'm gonna be happy it's done)...all goes into the retirement kitty....only problem I see is if they say I'm 100% and non employable, well then I will have to just retire and wont be able to double dip for 10 years. I'm hoping for about 80% and that's a good check every month.... ~2900.00 month tax free.(just amount itself covers our monthly expenses.)


----------



## Hippie420

That's funny as hell. The auto censor doesn't like the abbreviation for Blue Shield.

Wife was kind enough to share her newfound cold with me. Sometimes I wish she didn't love me so much!


----------



## Kraven

yea hippie had to go back and edit it, then ended up writing a ton more...hope you get through the cold quickly....2000u of vit C and no more than 11mg of Zinc per day will get you through it about 45-50% faster.


----------



## Keef

Kraven best of luck !-- Just remember the world doesn 't always work the way it should !-- I could be wrong but  when prohibition ends in a few years we gonna need ya !---U a gifted pot farmer and U know it'll pay the bills !-- If retirement means quit growing weed then I want no part of it !--I just want to grow enough to pay the bills and have enough left to play with until prohibition ends !--Then I got this !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra --I wanted to breed some CWO but that's  gonna be hard to do with only this one plant !--Got anymore seed ?

Yep !-- I got a CWO sprout !--


----------



## Keef

Turning out to be a good day !--D.D. came home and told me she found my poison !--I go check the grow and I got my first tetra !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra --I wanted to breed some CWO but that's gonna be hard to do with only this one plant !--Got anymore seed ?
> 
> Yep !-- I got a CWO sprout !--


 Yes, but not very many. Maybe 20 beans altogether.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> yea hippie had to go back and edit it, then ended up writing a ton more...hope you get through the cold quickly....2000u of vit C and no more than 11mg of Zinc per day will get you through it about 45-50% faster.


 I'm going to try 64 oz. of Miller Lite first. If that doesn't work, I'll give the vitamins a try.
Can't remember the last time I had back to back colds. I've always been a pretty healthy person. Guess I'll blame it on the weather or the damn leper I'm married to.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Cuz I was just using that as a way to announce that I had one germ !--I was excited !--There's  still the last 2 seed in the dirt that could come up !---Them seed getting old Cuz !--Need to breed a fresh batch !-- Before U lose it ! --D.D. found me that stuff !-- So I'm gonna see what I can do !--Boy or girl as long as I don't kill it --I can use it but it would be nice to have a breeding pair !--I'm not trying to hustle seed I'm very thank full for what you've sent !-- Hopefully one day I'll have something U want growing back there !--That day comes-- it's  yours !  I make a decent tetra out theses seed of the opposite sex as that CWO ?--I'm well on my way !--


----------



## Keef

What up Hippie ?-- Quit getting sick !-- I got my first tetra Cuz !--It's on now !-- Maybe come spring U be growing some Clock Work Orange or a mutant Dawg !-- Bout to get tricky up in here !-- Them Dawg seed be fertile as hell and gonna make a fine freak !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef, I will continue to research / grow / breed MMJ till I die, that's my retirement, cant wait till I can devote 100% of my efforts to cultivation.


----------



## Keef

Kraven --it's all I got !--I'm doing all the playing around with stuff while I can !-- It rely want take a big grow to do this Liquid Weed stuff !-- I'm taking it from the farm to packaged product myself !-- Aero is a hard way to grow but I've learned a lot !-- I'll probably keep my cloning nursery  pretty much the same !--When it comes to a small mom , pop operation to feed  Liquid Weed production --I'm still not sure !--I got the most experience  with soil !-- A soil less mixture is tempting !-- Got to make up my mind soon so I can decide how to set that spare room up for a bloom room !--


----------



## ness

Hello, Hippie, Keef, Kraven, and OFC.  Got a artic cold coming down to GA.  Going down to the 20's.  And, the wind is howling.  We got so much rain here in the past two week it put my well under water.  Got a ditch problem and the city just does not seem to know how to fix it.  tj (my husband) had to come back from FL to dig the ditch right, now, the water has gone down, so, we are all right.  Now we just have to get the water clean flowing.


----------



## Keef

I just realized I have a piece of Trips and the T.E. in Frog dirt and beside them I got 3 of they babies !--Giggy Nes, Dog, Cane, Hippie anyone else -- if U got some seed I sent out they old enough to germ !--- Mine did !------Hippie's  Dawg seed and Rose's Purple Haze  almost all came up !as well as that CWO !--Gonna have me a GG#4 - Bubblicious -- Papaya --Aurora Indica and Pure Power Plant line too ! -- I turn loose of what's  not working ! Keep what does !--


----------



## Keef

I been worried  about U Nes !--Glad all is well !


----------



## ness

Keef, I got the Aurora Indica three going, The seed pop out of the dirt 1/21/16 and now they are 5" on day 19 day.  They are healthy looking nice and green.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## ness

Thank You, Keef, I am a trooper.  It just seem everything work out when time are down.  With tj being home makes it even more wonderful.  He is going back to FL in about a week and half.  To see his Dad, he is in rehab. to get stronger for his operation. The puppies all three are getting so big.  I just know they have a lot of Bull Mastiff in them.  One is taking all ready.  I would like to keep one, but I don't know.  That means one left and I think there will be no problem getting a good home for that pup.


----------



## Keef

Nes I don't know if U saw it but I have some more seed put aside for U when U want them !--They are something Hippie bred !--Some most potent bloodlines -- He had a long name with lots of times this times that but I just call it Hippie's Dawg since one of them was a Chem Dawg !-- 

Giggy--Dog --I'm sorry I didn't make it to the post office yet !-- Bout a half one them bottles full and they very fertile !

Hippie--I could be germing seed from my first attempt !-- I will succeed in making a tetra but no body gonna know what it'll be like !---But a survivor is gonna need a name !--it's up to U --U bred it !--What about Hippie's  Mutant ? -- No that doesn't roll off the tongue right does it ? One right plant that's all we need !


----------



## ness

Keef, I would love some more seeds.  When ever your ready, send them along.  Keef, I been thinking of those tetra seeds.  I just wish I could help.  I have this buddy who lives in CA, babbling Bob, he said he was going to send some seed to me a long long time ago.  I wish he would make contact to us.  I been praying he does.  Sure hope he is well.


----------



## Keef

No Nes don't worry about it !-- This is something I gonna do myself !-- There's  this chemical U can treat seed with but it will kill about 997 out of 1,000 seed !-- The survivors are gonna be Freaks !---Hippie sent me about a cup of these high grade seed !--D.D. ordering this poison for me tonight !--So in a couple weeks when it comes in I'll treat a batch of seed and try to germinate them !--- I'm not looking for just any survivor so it could take many times or I may never find what I'm looking for !  If I find something special it may be only one plant !-- So when U can U might want to learn to clone !--it's  easy --We'll teach U !--


----------



## Keef

Rose -Umbra -Kraven -anyone else ---I got plenty Hippie's Dawg seed ? -- I didn't ask if U wanted some because U guys always seem to have a lot of stuff on deck !--I put some up I'm not gonna kill if U want some !


----------



## ness

Thank You, Keef.  Your so kind.  Well, I'm off to see how much Delta tickets cost to go to NH in Oct. if everything go right.  My whole family is up in NH and MA.  I have six grandchildren and one great grandchild.  Everyone is growing and I am missing so much.  Then, I'm going to shop for more Fox Farm soil.  I fine that I am having good luck so far.  Got to keep the babies happy.  Have a great day!


----------



## Keef

No problem Nes !--When prohibition ends lots of seniors who remember those joints they smoked  when they were young that gave them the giggles but we're forced to stop by drug screens and the war on weed ! We won't all be able to afford the prices at the weed store !--Many gonna want to grow they own !--Who they gonna look for to teach them a bunch of teenagers or someone they own age ?--Like it or not when the law is about to change --We gonna have some company up in the O.F.C. !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, it's your baby. If I was going to name it and it turns out as killer as I think it will, I'd name it 245 Trioxin. Ask DD; she'll know.


----------



## WeedHopper

Well im setting in my Hotel in Hot Springs.  Just smoked a bowl and drinking me a Dos Equis. Already miss my Wife and Granddaughter ,,,i know,,, i sound like a big Sissy. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper we here with U !---Not the same but we do entertain ourselves !

Hippie don't play cause that's what I'll call it !-- I hope I find a breeding pair !---U breed freaks they gonna have little baby freaks !--The opposite of a stable variety then we go fishing around for the right freak ! Then clone only !-- Then we shake something else loose !


----------



## Kraven

"1969 at a V.A. hospital ( location classified) there was a chemical spill that leaked in to the morgue which re-animated the corpses. the military regained control and sealed the re-animated corpses in steal drums. The chemical responsible is called 245 Trioxin.
 245 Trioxin was developed by the Darrell Corporation for the military. It was meant to be used as a pesticide to combat Marijuana crops. It would kill off healthy plants and mutate seed germination, so as to remove the pleasant affects once the new plant strain matures. The military had high hopes for 245 Trioxin, it would not only kill off and mutate marijuana plants but also infect other Marijuana plant not exposed directly to 245 Trioxin threw pollination.
What the Darrell Corporation failed notice before it was to late was the affect 245 Trioxin had on animal matter, living or expired. if inhaled, absorbed through skin swallowed or injected  the infected will turn into a zombie class T 245. Time till infected changes varies based on the dosage. if exposed to body fluid or bitten by the infected, the victim will also turn into a Zombie class T 245. a corpse bitten by infected will turn into a Zombie class T 245. symptoms of exposure include flue like symptoms, lowered body temperature, Head ache, paleness of skin, stiffening of joints. this is however signs that the victim is already dead, and those conditions are actually sings of Rigor Mortise setting in. One should note that though class T 245 zombies are mentally defective, they do in fact retain much of who they where. Speech and many memories are retained. A re-animated corps has a heighten sense of smell and in particular, they can smell living brains and have been quoted &#8220; Your brain smells rich and spicy&#8221;. Class T 245 Zombies don&#8217;t eat flesh its brains they want. when a zombie is re-animated it feels pain and the consumption of brains( endorphins )alleviates that pain, also military researcher have discovered that the electrical discharge from neurons in the brain is sought after by the class T 245 Zombies as this stimulates neuro receptors and facilitates ambulatory activity. they can feel old injuries that may have caused their death. they can also feel themselves rotting. The zombie becomes passive once it has eaten brain matter, this is only short lived and they will soon be in search of more brains. warning a head shot to the brain wont stop them. you could chop them up and the pieces will come after you. If you cremate them the ash could contaminate corpses in grave yards or even animal road kill. the infection is not limited humans. Just a quick note the class T 5 (Trioxin 5 ) Zombie are identical to class T 245 Zombies except a bullet to the brain will re-kill a T 5 Zombie. When the military realized the weapons possibilities of class T 245 Zombies, research was taken over by Pentagon Special Operations Department. Their researched showed a 25sec re-animation rate of corpses exposed to Trioxin 245 in its gas form.The most cost effective and safest means of disposal of infected is cremation. but an industrial bio filter is required to prevent contamination. the military had experimented with a nitrogen based endothermic bullet to suppress the infected, pressurized air was used as the propellant as a powder based propellant would damage the bullet and render the nitrogen ineffective. this attempted was a failure do to duration of inactivity of the infected subdued by the nitrogen based bullet which only lasted 1min 30 sec. In 1969 prior to the invent of bio filters. the re animated  where contained in insulated steal drums along with nitrogen.  Do to a military mix up some of these containers where shipped to the wrong locations. To this day not all of the  containers have been accounted for. If a container is discovered, do not temper with it. immediately call the following number &#8220;311-555-8674&#8220; where the military will provide further instructions." -  Author Unknown


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, hope everybody had a great day. hopper i know what your talking about. my wife is my best friend and she is the only one who understands me most of the time. if you see me you'll see her too, that's just the way it is and when i'm away from her it does get lonely.


----------



## umbra

Kraven...ah very well written fiction. And so you know, there are no phone listings with a 555 anything except 555-1212 which is information. This why all the movies use it, because it is fake with no real phone numbers associated with it. Kind of like the 13th floor in a hotel that is labeled 14th floor.


----------



## Keef

Oh !--That's  appropriate! --Liquid Zombie Juice ! -- 
Here I'm looking for a freak that no one else has after prohibition ends because everyone will be extracting the same plants and making the same e-cig juice as me !---Realized the other day that no body see is doing this !-- Extract and and reconstitute the original weed !---That's  2nd generation first is just THC/CBD!


----------



## Kraven

Yea Umbra I thought keef would bite


----------



## Keef

I like it Kraven !--I thought U were just quoting the opening dialogue of one of those Zombie movies !--Still ! --Maybe that will be the myth that goes with the plant !--They wouldn't be able to get enough !--I'm blaming it on Hippie anyway !---They strap me in a lie detector and ask me who bred the freak !!--I'll say Hippie did and pass !


----------



## Keef

245 Trioxin ? ---O.K. someone stole a pot clone where they do Zombie research ? --- At great personal danger !--That's  why we have to charge so much for it !


----------



## giggy

this young guy buys a crouch rocket motorcycle and decides to hit the country and open it up to see what it can do. he finds a back road and gives it hell. on that road lives a old couple that is setting on the porch. the old woman hears a noise and tells the old man to see what it is. so the old man gets up and heads toward the road. about that time the young guy on the motorcycle blast by running like hell. the old man was stunned to see such a sight. he stood there a minute and he heard it coming back. after a bit he walks back up on the porch, and the old woman ask him what was it. he said i don't know what it was but it sure did turn that boy loose when i shot it with my shotgun.


----------



## WeedHopper

POTHEADS.YEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :rofl:


----------



## Keef

How's  Hot Springs Hopper ?--- Giggy that's  just another fine example of monsters trying to get people !--Man was a hero !--Made that Thang turn loose that boy !


----------



## Kraven

Those on the ground hollered, &#8220;Knock&#8217;em out, John,&#8221; up to John as he took a sharp stick to poke what he thought was a raccoon. However, to John&#8217;s surprise, the raccoon turned out to be a lynx, better known as a souped up bobcat in Mississippi.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGhM_3OXq5I[/ame]


----------



## DirtyDiana

I walked into the kitchen to find Keef standing there with a fly swatter. I said, what are you doing?  Hunting flies he said. Killed any I asked. Yep, he says, 2 males & 3 females.  I asked him how he could tell them apart. He said, 2 were on a beer can & 3 were on the phone. Such a smarta**! Hello OFC!  Keef just brought me some hot boudin; gotta go!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> How's  Hot Springs Hopper ?--- Giggy that's  just another fine example of monsters trying to get people !--Man was a hero !--Made that Thang turn loose that boy !



 Bieutiful, ,,but cold as hell in these here mountains.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper seems like with a name like Hot Springs there would be a place to warm up !


----------



## yarddog

I'm out of here.    Been toking on a bowl, and researching hydro.   Found a PDF diy for a dwc setup.   From some county in Fla.   How about that.   Some county government makes us a nice diy for a dwc bucket.   
See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## yarddog

Knock-em out John.     Lol


----------



## yarddog

http://youtu.be/B8wLI4gHvts.


----------



## giggy

Bud Fletcher, The Ice Box
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49hyzOEbi60[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Bunchapotheads!--
Saw something on the food channel made me start thinking !-- They had veggies like corn -beets -beans and stuff that had been sprouted and grown in the dark like bean sprouts except grown bigger ! What about pot seed sprouts grown this way ? --How would they taste and what kind of food value would they have ? Might be good  in a salad ?


----------



## Keef

HBC Wax !-- Do some reading --Super Critical CO2 extract was the end of BHO people just don't realize it !--It'll take awhile but when people discover this stuff CO2 may be finished too !---Tangerine weed extract that taste like tangerines! --- Now we talking about Liquid Weed !-- HBC wax $50-$80 a gram !-- Dam !--Not for that price !---


----------



## Keef

Liquid Weed --So I dilute that wax so that about 3 maybe 4 tokes of Liquid Weed  equal a solid dab hit !---U guys got more experience than me !-- Wouldn't that strength make a good social smoke ?  I can make it stronger ? -- Weaker ?-- I can do that ?  
Hope the big foot didn't get Cane !
I'll see U guys in da morning !


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little trippy blueberry lemonade-tasting stuff to help me wind down so I can get up at a decent time tomorrow. Gonna try & go to a movie @ noon with a few of my ex co-workers. We'll see; kinda early for me!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to wake and bake. no snow but the high of 37º with 15 to 20 mph winds is going to make for a long day. yall have a great one.


----------



## Kraven

Yea its gonna bounce between 30f - 50f for the next few days....yuk, really hate the two weeks of real winter we get here.....


----------



## yarddog

I had a dusting of snow on the way in this morning.   Morning ofc.   
Got my parts in, so I'll be working on my fil truck at night.   Wish I could have started on it two weeks ago when it was in the 50's at night.


----------



## Kraven

Tired of the filters on this site, I'm a grown man and sometimes I need to speak like one.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Kraven...ah very well written fiction. And so you know, there are no phone listings with a 555 anything except 555-1212 which is information. This why all the movies use it, because it is fake with no real phone numbers associated with it. Kind of like the 13th floor in a hotel that is labeled 14th floor.


 The numbers on the barrel in the original Return of the Living Dead are different. 800-454-8000 was and is a viable number.

Look, I can take a joke, so whoever put white crap all over my damn yard and vehicles, just remove it and no one gets hurt, OK?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Kraven there's always something ! -- That sombitchin auto censor giving U someshit ? 

We in the mid 40's headed for 70 !--


----------



## Kraven

We talk about freedoms here, and  mmj reform..... yet this is the most censored site I have ever been on......sorta like military intelligence.....two words that should never be in the same sentence. I know, this isn't my site, and if I want to be here I need to abide by the rules. 

Do we endorse children growing or using MJ, no......so why on earth does this site feel the need to trample my free speech rights and make it like I am speaking to children. I'm not advocating we all talk like drunk Marines, but lets be mindful that adults sometimes say adult things!!


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Up early and in the garden. It is truly the best way to start your day. Had to add another carbon filter to the room. This jack smells better this time round. Hands are black from all the resin, just trimming bottom of plants some. Photos and descriptions just don't convey how these plants look and smell. The Jack is taking on subtle coloring and sparkling of the trichomes, with this stacked rosettes...just defies words. Just awe inspiring, jaw dropped, drooling, experience that leaves you speechless.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Umbra, bet them girls are really something


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- There's always rules !--I never was good at rules , laws and such !-- I like hanging out with U guys and in this world nothing is free !-- So I submit to the rules as well I can !-- 

Another thing --I  don't talk about it much but I have 2 grand daughters that have never met thier grandfather! --One day when they want to know about me --they' ll find MP and the O.F.C. !--So I guess what I'm saying  is U don't know who's  gonna read this !--So even if there were no rules I would hope we would be ladies and gentlemen as best we can ! --The O.F.C. is almost like a daily diary of the struggles of a group of Pot Farmers fighting against an unjust law we choose to break ! -- One day when the war is over people may want to know what it was like before prohibition ended !!--They'll read the O.F.C. and know about the daily lives of the freedom fighters who refused to obey an unjust law !

I had a point but I think that last toke took it away !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, I wasn't here when the rules were made, but I am pretty sure that they figured grown men and women could express themselves with out swearing.  Thank goodness you can go to other sites and swear all you like.

Good morning peeps.

Umbar, I love  the "stacked rosettes" I can see that vividly.

I start therapy today.  looking forward to a new beginning.


----------



## Keef

My baby plants I moved  to aero aren't doing very well ! ---I'm about tired of the beating my head against all these aero problems !-- The little mother plants I got in Frog dirt and the new plants still in dirt is staying in dirt !--Screw having to chase pH every day !--- Bout to be a fight at the beach about dirt and aero ya'll !--There is a place for aero in growing weed especially in rooting clones but I see dirt in my future ! Just so much less intense !


----------



## Rosebud

I love dirt... i love the dank dark smell of fabulous soil. I love worms. I love worm ****...


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> .... I am pretty sure that they figured grown men and women could express themselves with out swearing. Thank goodness you can go to other sites and swear all you like.


 Is that why you put spaces between a&s&s when you want to get your point across, Rose?
Good luck with the therapy.


----------



## Rosebud

I do enjoy swearing at times Hippie.. Am I a bad influence? i remember this teacher friend of mine told me only uneducated people can't express themselves with out swearing.. I was so ticked and have never forgotten it.  I will try to be better. sorry.


----------



## giggy

i was a sailor and i try to be good and not type the things i say, i can make a marine blush. hope everybody is feeling the way they want.


----------



## Keef

Working on it Giggy !---Been back there pharming --taking a break for a cup of coffee and to bump this buzz !--- Hippie --a-s-s --That's  my fault !--There are ways around that auto censor sombitchin but most of the time I can express myself without  to many bad words !
Rules about religion and politics are a good thing because those discussions can start fights and no one wins !
Hey Rose U gonna take the job?


----------



## Rosebud

I am thinking about it... I don't think i would be very good at selling high priced rip off nutes...Lets see what the therapist can do for me first. 
Smoking a bowl now, getting ready to head out... Love the ofc!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy Fat Tuesday everybody!  Laissez les bon Temps rouler!


----------



## Keef

Have a good day Rose !--It's  good to see U doing better !-- O.F.C.  Loves U too !--U like the den mother to the Wild Bunch ! --


----------



## umbra

Yes let the good times roll...so tomorrow you have to give it up for Lent ...or not...lol


----------



## Keef

Yes Umbra --This year I'm giving up lent for lent !


----------



## umbra

Well I'm giving up not smoking pot...so there


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, Rosebud did you watch the SB?  Great game.  My babies are doing good right now.  Keef try Ocean Forest dirt next time.  I planted three beans in dirt, one in Happy Frog and that one did not do as good as the Ocean Forest.  I operated and put the plant in Ocean Forest, still a little smaller but I feel better about the situation.


----------



## Keef

Can I go on a short rant about drug laws ?
In the south we got total prohibition - We know where we stand and we choose to disobey an unjust law !-- 
In the free states U have to pay what $100 a year and put your name on a list for the right to grow a handful of plants ?-- I am happy for U  guys ! --but that ain't freedom ! -- When I can grow as much as I want and do whatever I want with it ---and no one cares !--Then for me the war will be over !--- Legal as Lettuce or busted !


----------



## ness

:spit:and:48:


----------



## Keef

And I ain't happy bout it Nes ! --Got to hide your grow --Can't let anyone know what U doing or someone might come try to take what U got !

Nes --I started seed in that stuff Rose uses on her grow journal !

Hey I want to explain that new HBC wax process as much as I can !

Crumbled weed is placed in a basket over a collection container in a machine ---This machine brings the temp down to about 40 degrees below zero while pulling a vacuum in the chamber !-Best I understand the oils including the terepenes come out the weed into the air and then they warm the chamber up and put lots of pressure in the chamber !--The cannabinoids and terepenes are heavy and come out the air condensing in the collection container! !--Only the good stuff !--No plant matter at all! --Only the essence of the plant !


----------



## ness

Keef, my first grow I told one friend and I share.  This time around I have not told no one not even family.  And, I wish I could tell my daughter because I love to hear her laugh and say Ma.  And, I will share with this one friend, I'll tell her to keep it quiet.


----------



## ness

Keef, that machine sound great!!!


----------



## Keef

I can make Liquid Weed from a CO2 extract  and probably will but the CO2 process is gonna destroy the terepenes! -- Just concentrated THC and CBD no taste or smell from the mother weed !--I can flavor it and adjust the strength !--- This gonna be like the "beer" of the weed extract world !
I've also learned that chemistry in weed continues during drying and aging !-- Finding the right age to extract is gonna be a factor !
The right variety extracted at the right time with the HBC method gonna be like the finest of wine in the weed world ! --All the flavor and potency of the original weed reconstituted in an e-cig juice ! I think people gonna Ike it !  3 strengths ? -- 15% THC --20%-25% ?-- And the O.F.C. Reserve at maybe 35% THC !-- 
Help the brother out with some feed back !


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> well i'm giving up not smoking pot...so there


really?????? You going with edibles?


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> really?????? You going with edibles?


 Read it again, Rose. You're having a blond moment!


----------



## Keef

Giving up NOT GIVING UP SMOKING WEED--for lent Rose !


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie --I saw the weather report and got all excited and stuff !--It's gonna be bubble season soon !!--It wish lived closer I'd come help U !---Nope! Sorry I forgot !--I'm alergic to the cold !--


----------



## Hippie420

I feel sorry for ya, Keef. You'll never know the joy of sitting on a wet seat of a front end loader and shoveling white crap out of your driveway, only to have it snow shut two hours later.
Hippie can't get a break today. Time to burn some more diesel.


----------



## Keef

What do U do with it ?-- Does it go away ?


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Happy Fat Tuesday everybody!  Laissez les bon Temps rouler!


or as the english say happy pancake day.


----------



## Keef

U know I'm messing with U !-- Spent a year up near Chicago! ---They had that Snow piled up to the top of the street light !-- A man could make a good living fixing broken hips and fall injuries! ---Driving is a whole nother thing !---I ran a red light once going backward ! Went round and round about 6 times and stopped pointed the right direction still on the road !


----------



## umbra

In Philly they plow the streets and take the snow and melt it with huge electric heaters and then put it into the sewage system. At one point, they would take it and dump it in the Delaware River. Pretty soon they realized all the salt mixed in with the snow was killing the fish and destroying the River. By putting it thru the sewage system, they can remove all the contaminants and then add it to the river


----------



## Rosebud

Oh thank goodness, it was a brain blond moment.. Thanks for keeping me straight, or not, hippie, keef!


----------



## Rosebud

Maybe I should give up cussing for lent...oh heck no.


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm watching "Weed 2" With Sanjay Gupta again  !---This just pisses me off !--Can I say that ? ---Cause I mean exactly that !-- No U can't grow your own medicine !-- Those who need it --Screw U !---Compliments of your government! -- Guess I'm gonna end up in jail cause I refuse to obey that stupid a-s-s unjust law ! Be growing some high CBD  soon --but weed however U take it is medicine !


----------



## Keef

So If I had a special plant like them brothers with Charlotte's Web !--I could just follow thier business  plan ?


----------



## Rosebud

It is medicine. it was medicine for my stomach at 16 years old. I fell in love big time with pot and the affair isn't over.  And omg cbd's.. don't get me started.. Valium is CBD's wannabe.  Not even close to cbds


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't charlottes web Harlequin?


----------



## umbra

No that would be ac/dc = charlotte's web


----------



## Keef

Rose I don't know !-- Have I ever mentioned -- CBD and/ THC  Trans Dermal Patches ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy my friends. Just got in from work. I work in the Federal Buildings. Today its Hot Springs, ,,next time probably Little Rock. Settin in my room drinking a Dos Equis and loading a bowl of Charlie Sheen. Sure miss my Sweety and Bestest friend,,,that be my Wife and Granddaughter.  Lol
I am a lucky guy to have such a wounderful life. Fking Outlaw,,been married 30 yrs,,and still alive after being told i have died 3 times. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey ofc got email from seedsman they have a strain called critical cure 8.13 percent cbd to 5.5 thc if that helps anyone breeder Barneys farm have a great day just so you peeps feel better 20 below with wind tomorrow morning yea..


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !--I was thinking about that !!--I think the Devil saw U coming and made them turn around and take U back !--He afraid you'll take over !--- He don't want U down there!


----------



## Keef

Hey  Mossy where ya been ? --Way to cold for me !-- Rose got 2 high CBD varieties --Harlequin and Nordle !---I'm think the wife wants some seed !--  From what I hear !  ---High CBD varieties  make great canna caps like I make !-


----------



## umbra

mossy so sorry to hear you live in the north pole. it is 75, sunny with a slight breeze. hangin out by the pool, trying to decide to smoke a joint of skywalker og or king louie og. only thing to do...smoke em both. we are is full spring mode here. almond growers are putting the bees out for pollination.


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry this show makes me mad everytime I think about it !
Plus --America's number one cash crop is illegal?  -- No wonder taxes be so high !


----------



## Keef

I hate U Umbra !
Wish I had some-- what U call it weed ? -- No Cuz I may be jealous but I'm happy for U !--We in the low 70's nice wind off the Gulf !-- Low tonight in the low 50s !


----------



## umbra

that's so they can pay crop insurance for growing cotton in the desert. you know cali has rice paddies in the desert. and if there is no rice, they still get paid


----------



## DirtyDiana

The Jewish year is 5776.
The Chinese year now 4714.
This meant that the Jews had to exist 1,062 years without Chinese food, a time known as the Dark Ages.


----------



## Keef

OMG !!--Since I'm sitting here watching the local news and there's  a story about our city council considering an ordinance for the police  to issue a ticket to anyone caught with 4 oz. of weed or less!

Time to quit playing around I got weed to grow !!---I did not expect something like this !--I been blindsided !


----------



## Keef

I need some wax or shatter !---For real -For Real !--I need to perfect this Liquid Weed --Like Now !


----------



## umbra

just so you know Keef, they already got it down pat


----------



## WeedHopper

That freaking Charlie Sheen just kicks my *** every time.  Lol.
And yeah Keef,,Lucifer does not want to share with Weedhopper,,,,,,,,the greedy basterd. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I studied at Skunk Pharm ! They got it down but I have to lay hands on it and get comfortable  making it ! --A small batch homogenizer will cost me $300 and make 4 oz. at a time !--I think I can do it without one and hopefully smaller batches !-- If not I get the homogenizer !


----------



## Keef

Hopper U said don't hold my breath until Texas rolls over !--A ticket for 4 oz. Or less !-- I'm sure I be having to get me one some day !--- I thought I had 2 years !-- Whether they pass it or not the discussion  has begun a d the light I see at the end of the tunnel isn't a train !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Uhhh..... Chinese food. Am I high? Must be, our beautiful beach metropolis is gonna give us a ticket for 4 Oz or less-- no jail! Now I know I'm high!


----------



## umbra

You guys are funny...just because they are talking about a ticket for 4 oz or less, doesn't mean hard time for concentrates. IN Cali, if you blast without the proper safety equipment, the proper permits and licenses, you are looking at 6 years.


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaking Texas will hang it in your *** if ya mess up.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -I been growing awhile and the penalty for growing or making concentrates! -- I don't plan on blasting butane !--I wl have one of those CO2 machines U told me about !--Looks like sooner rather than later !--I'm an Outlaw I'm not gonna be announcing it to the world !-- I used to middle man for 3 dealers and I sent people to buy from them to see if they were talking !--Anyone ever knows where U got it from and we never do business again !-- Worked well for me then !-- A resort beach town --the market already exist !-- I'm no angel !-- My Wife has Fibromyalgia and her time being able to work are coming to an end soon !--Might be against the law but it's  time for me to step up and take the load !--She gets to where she can't work what we supposed to do --go live under a bridge somewhere ? --


----------



## mossycrew479

Umbra keef WH can't wait to move to a warmer state and maybe a lot mmj friendly.Starting to get my gear in order two tents 2 foot t5 ho 2 bulb for seeds two leds 1 300 watt 1 600 watt 1. 6 in carbon ventech fan darn you guys are getting me started..someday I'll be starting some soon as I kick the last kid out  lol


----------



## Keef

It's a disease Mossy !-- I can't help it !-- I gots to grow !--Always thinking about what to grow next !--Chasing strain !--It a symptom that comes with the disease !---


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -I been growing awhile and the penalty for growing or making concentrates! -- I don't plan on blasting butane !--I wl have one of those CO2 machines U told me about !--Looks like sooner rather than later !--I'm an Outlaw I'm not gonna be announcing it to the world !-- I used to middle man for 3 dealers and I sent people to buy from them to see if they were talking !--Anyone ever knows where U got it from and we never do business again !-- Worked well for me then !-- A resort beach town --the market already exist !-- I'm no angel !-- My Wife has Fibromyalgia and her time being able to work are coming to an end soon !--Might be against the law but it's  time for me to step up and take the load !--She gets to where she can't work what we supposed to do --go live under a bridge somewhere ? --


What you do is your business. No harm, no foul. But LEO does see this differently than just weed. Anyone can grow weed and ship it around the world and break every laws there is, but it is very hard to do it with  constantly changing laws, many world class growers within a small geographical area, no resources, and no money. lol That would be everybody I know.


----------



## WeedHopper

I just want to grow my own personal Meds without going to prison...Thats all.


----------



## Keef

Thank U Hopper !--That's  the most important part !---
Umbra-- I don't have to tell U how I feel about oppressive weed laws but I'm not stupid ! Where was that Super Critical CO2 Desk Top extraction machine !--I be needing one soon now !--- Got a nice lollipop and fruit drop recipe !


----------



## ness

Got to make a Dr. appointment to draw blood, sometimes he throw a piss test at me.  I'm still smoking.  What can he do with me.  Don't Dr's. have to keep it to themselves.  I do not carry mj around with me all of the time and if I did it would be just 5 grams. But, I do believe my state would through me in the slammer for it.


----------



## ness

You, know Keef, pot look so beautiful in soil.  My babies are doing good.  Got to raise the light tomorrow or maybe tonight.  Just water them 3 oz in solo cups today.  I am so grateful for the OFC.  You, guys and girls have help me out with my dream of growing.:farm:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just the idea that Texas, anywhere, would even consider anything other than jail just shows the progression of the end to prohibition.


----------



## DirtyDiana

BTW, i'm giving up weed less nights for lent.


----------



## ness

Evening DD, I don't know what GA would do to me for growing or finding mj on me.  And, I sure do not want to fine out.  Mouth is zip on growing.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I don't know why gyms have mirrors.  I know what I look like, that's why I'm there!


----------



## ness

My husband (tj) is Cath. and he gives up meat this Wed and then ever Fri until it is over.  Me, I don't go to church.  I'm a nature girl at heart.


----------



## Keef

Nes --I've grown in dirt before I just felt the urge to learn new methods of growing! --I've got a clone of all my lines in Happy Frog !--I got one of my White Widow that I've been growing 21/2 year --My Tranquil Elephantizer that was a year old and I'd have to look to find out how old Umbra's Blueberry Blast is !--I also have a male from Umbra's Bunch I call Trips !--He's the father of those seed U got --marked BPU-X-B.B.?--I started some they old enough to start !--Be sexing some more soon !  I get me a gift it's more important to me to clone than it is to let it go to bloom !---I'll be sending it to bloom over and over again !


----------



## Kraven

I am too stoned, i have read page 959 twice and just realized two things, ....you all seem to just talk about the same things over and over and two, I just read the same page twice....in that order 5 mins apart


----------



## Hippie420

Stoned again, Kraven? If not, why not!


----------



## Keef

Yeah Kraven !-- U Old Stoner !--Hey D.D. say I should just post stuff like --insert Tetra ramble here !--or insert Liquid Weed rant here !-- I'm old and I got a head injury so I'm not apologizing !--I will take another toke though !


----------



## Hippie420

Just read an article on weird laws. Did you know you've been breaking the law for a while, beach bum? In Texass, you need a five dollar permit to go barefoot!


----------



## Keef

Yeah Kraven!--U Old Stoner!--Hey D.D. say I should just post stuff like --insert Tetra ramble here!--or insert Liquid Weed rant here !--I'm old and I got a head injury so I'm not apologizing! -- I will take another toke though !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello Kraven, welcome to my world!


----------



## umbra

Keef, I like letting you do your Will Rodgers thing, but we both know you aren't some mental reject, brain injury or not. Kraven, were we talking about weed again? Who would ever think that a cannabis site would have people talking about cannabis over and over again? I must not be high enough.


----------



## Keef

Umbra if the world gives U lemons --Make lemonade !--and sell weed out a lemonade stand !


----------



## umbra

Or...you use a tobacco store that caters to e cigarettes and no one knows the difference between what's in the cartridge


----------



## DirtyDiana

If cleanliness is next to godliness, then my car must be the portal to hell.


----------



## Keef

Good idea Umbra !--I'm gonna have to write that down !--Nicotine E-cig juice shops ? -- Talk about a mark up !--A gallon of food grade vegetable glycerin cost $25 online --They add nicotine and /or flavor extract and charge $25 an ounce !--- They got a good legal game going ! What's  the mark up on that ?


----------



## Keef

They voted down the weed ticket ordinance unanimously first time around !--At least the brought it up !
# bubble busted !


----------



## umbra

Keef your time will come


----------



## umbra

I know a man with a broken heart
never did completely heal
takes his medication
so he can not feel the bruise
he's got the botanical greenery blues.

I know a man with a secret heart
a heart to tender to reveal
tosses up a smoke screen
so that no one reads the clues
he's got the botanical greenery blues.

a little buzz to close the evening
troubles drifting away
a little buzz to start the morning
spend your days partly aware
just partially there.

a little buzz to round the edges
a little buzz to ease the pain
a little buzz to dim the sunlight
spend your day partially clear
just partially here.

but what do we do with this human heart
and all the sadness that we feel
everyone has one temptation that they can not refuse
and I know a man
with the botanically greenery blues.


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, I was in a restaurant the other day when the waitress screamed, "does anybody know CPR?" I said, "hell, I know the entire alphabet. " Everyone laughed....well, everyone except this one guy.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ye ole stoners.   Mid 20's this morning.    Cold enough for me.    I'm looking forward to spring.  
Found out my sister has ovarian cancer.   Turns out she has never been to a gynecologist, and she is 32. She insists on doing things the hard way. I'll be frank, I didn't except her to see 30.   She doesn't take care of herself.  Doesn't manage her diabetes, I don't know.  
She does what she wants, I accepted that a long time ago.


----------



## giggy

mossycrew479 said:


> Umbra keef WH can't wait to move to a warmer state and maybe a lot mmj friendly.Starting to get my gear in order two tents 2 foot t5 ho 2 bulb for seeds two leds 1 300 watt 1 600 watt 1. 6 in carbon ventech fan darn you guys are getting me started..someday I'll be starting some soon as I kick the last kid out  lol


morning ofc, happy hump day. good luck on that mine is 36, she came home for two weeks and that was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> My husband (tj) is Cath. and he gives up meat this Wed and then ever Fri until it is over.  Me, I don't go to church.  I'm a nature girl at heart.


my family are heavy catholic and i don't believe any of them give up anything.


----------



## Kraven

headed to the VA today, time for them to poke and prod again !


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> So, I was in a restaurant the other day when the waitress screamed, "does anybody know CPR?" I said, "hell, I know the entire alphabet. " Everyone laughed....well, everyone except this one guy.


 That's SICK! I love it!

Dog, sorry to hear about sis. She's living life like she wants to. Not many people can or do. I don't know if RSO works on that flavor of cancer, but I'd be looking into it.

Kraven, don't bite anybody and you'll do fine.


----------



## yarddog

Got some wonder woman seeds ordered.    Mrs Dog wanted them.   I was fine with what I have left, plus those hippie dawg seeds I got coming.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  --I forgot to send those seed out !-D.D.. has some stuff I have to drop off at the U.P.S. place today --I'll get out  them -!--


----------



## yarddog

No hurry keef.   I got a grow started now.     I'm not waiting on those seed at all.   But I will be soaking a few as soon as they come in!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,
I just got caught up. First of all Umbra, your poem is so touching and real and it is about all of us. Thank you so much for sharing that, i would like a copy.

YD, I am so sorry about your sister, but please don't give her a hard time. The gynecologist would not have found ovarian cancer. That is the horrible problem with that type of cancer, there is no test. Until you are very sick. I have   a gf that has fought it hard for 4 years, i can't believe she is still alive.  It isn't her fault, your sisters. All gyno's can test is cervical cancer and sometimes uterine. not ovarian.

Well, this rehab is HARD, here i thought i was in such good shape and i am toast from that. Brain fatigue they called it.. .wish i could cuss. My arm doesn't like the therapy either, so that is brain and arm... they should get a vote.. kidding. i know i have to do it.

Good morning DD and Keef and Hippie and all ya all.


----------



## yarddog

Thanks Rose, I no next to nothing about all that medical stuff.    I guess I see her make the same mistakes over and over.    I guess I get mad because I know she is capable of leading a  healthy life, but she refuses to do what's right.    
   Rehab is hard, and if it isn't then your not doing it right.  Lol.


----------



## giggy

dog sorry about your sis, maybe she will start taking care of herself now.


----------



## ness

Morning Rosebud, YD, and all OFC.
YD sorry about your sister.  Kraven, I hope everything goes right at the VA.  29 degrees here and wind is blowing hard from the west.  Wake and Bake time.  Just had my first bowl and I have my coffee.


----------



## Keef

Last year my baby brother who was an alcoholic took his own life !- I miss U brother !--Wish I would been there --maybe I could have done something to help !


----------



## Keef

Made me cry !--Let's not talk about sad stuff today !


----------



## ness

Rosebud, my grow is doing well. Thank You for all of your help.  Got to order more dirt.  Ha, Rose can you use the same dirt over again?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning nes, i am so happy to hear your grow is good. Yes, you can reuse your soil. you will need to add some more nutes to it like more worm castings, you need to start thinking about making a worm bin. You would like i think. I have 3 of them so i don't have to buy worm ****, although that is cheap. So you would need to add that and some epson salts for magnesium,... just a teaspoon to the dirt. Some more mychorazae  and then supplement with teas... You might need to add calcium, I put all my used ffof in a big composter and then add my compost  and other nutes and I use rice hulls for perlite.. they break down easy. If you want to read up on all this you can go here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=48  Please let me know if you need anything.


----------



## ness

I'm growing 3 Aurora Indica, wishing for all female.  Water, 3oz yesterday.  They are 4 1/2, 4 3/4, and 5" in solo cups at 3 weeks.  I wonder if they are growing to slow.:watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud

Hey YD, thanks, i just did my pt homework and your words helped.

Nes, are you watering until water comes out of the bottom? then letting them dry completely?


----------



## ness

Rose what do you mean by supplement with tea and what kind of tea?  I happy to hear that you are going to therapy.  (I do hope therapy is the right word).  Sorry, if it is not.


----------



## Rosebud

It is the right word. I don't like it and having to buck up and take it like a woman. 
Worm tea or there are lots of recipes in the link i posted.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Hey YD, thanks, i just did my pt homework and your words helped.
> 
> Nes, are you watering until water comes out of the bottom? then letting them dry completely?



No, Rose, I read some ware that your only give 3 oz to start in solo cups then I give 4 oz then I let dry out and take it from there.  They seem to be alright.  Does that mean my roots will not grow down?


----------



## ness

lol, worm tea.  Please, Rose how do you make worm tea?  Sorry for all the ???


----------



## ness

Rose how is your weather today?  29 degrees at 10 am here.  Still have not got clean well water here.  tj is working on it.  Have to carry water in.  Today, I have high hopes for a clean water.


----------



## Rosebud

nes, if you don't want to go read in the organic's section, i will bring it to you... here you go... you are doing great, i hope you get clean water asap.  
Compost Tea Time
taken from Maximum Yeild


INTRODUCTION
You&#8217;ve seen the ads, you&#8217;ve read the hype, but what exactly is compost tea? Is it the next best thing in growing technology or just another passing fad? More important, how do you make it and what can it do for you? Although it is increasingly accepted by the organic growing community, there are still questions as to the benefits of using compost tea in hydroponic systems.
&#8220;Teas&#8221; made by soaking manure, compost,
or worm castings in water have been around for hundreds of years. The resulting
nutrient-rich mixture is, in fact, not compost tea but more accurately compost extract or leachate. Products on the retail shelves called &#8220;plant teas&#8221; are very similar. While these products can be beneficial, modern aerated compost tea is a more recent discovery, with potential to change your whole idea about cultivation.

WHAT IS COMPOST TEA?
Aerated compost tea looks like a murky brown liquid (sometimes foamy on top) that has a rich, earthy, somewhat
sweet smell. This liquid is alive, teeming with trillions of micro-organisms,
with a rich diversity of thousands of kinds of bacteria and fungi. The secret to all this life is the brewing process: air is forced through a mixture of high-quality compost and complex microbial foods suspended in water. The oxygen and nutrients produce an extraordinary explosive growth of bacteria
and fungi.
Consider that a teaspoon of good compost
contains a billion or more bacteria. Given the right environment, those bacteria
can double in population every 20 minutes. In the normal brewing period of 12&#8211;48 hours, those microbes turn into countless numbers of beneficial organisms.
Added to soil or a hydroponic solution, the microbes quickly go to work, converting everything around them into food for plants.

COMPOST TEA INGREDIENTS
Compost Starter
The quality of compost tea depends on its basic ingredient &#8212; the compost or source of microbial life. Like the &#8220;starter&#8221; used in yogurt, everything depends on the micro-organisms
it contains. The USDA has warned compost tea makers of the possibility of contamination
by Salmonella and E-coli found in some commercial manures and composts. It is essential to use only the highest-quality
organic non-manure, unpasteurized compost to make tea. Experienced growers build their own compost piles that heat up from biological activity. The resulting dark brown substance is a nursery for beneficial organisms and is good for compost tea.
Most compost tea makers reach for vermicompost
or worm castings. These are easily available and have high levels of bacteria. Obtain them from a reputable organic supplier,
because their effectiveness depends on the species of worm and the kind of food they have been fed. One drawback is that worm castings may not have the necessary diversity of fungal spores.

COMPOST TEA TIME FOR GROWERS
Gaining popularity with compost tea makers is a fine-grained humus that comes from Alaska. This is marketed under a number of different names: Alaska Humisoil, Alaska Humus, or Alaskan Magic. Extensively tested by independent laboratories, this humus has been found to harbor an extraordinary diversity of both bacteria and fungi, and it is naturally free of pollutants and pathogens.
Aerated Water
To make tea, the starter compost is added to pure, aerated water. High levels of chlorine in the water may kill off the microbes, so it is important
to aerate the water for a couple of hours to allow chlorine to off-gas. The dissolved oxygen level must be kept high to nourish the aerobic microbes. Many efficient aeration or brewing systems are now available. You can make your own using an air pump and a bubbling system. A double-outlet aquarium pump with a bubbler, to produce tiny micro-bubbles and gently agitate the tea, is sufficient air to brew a 5-gal. bucket.
Brewing the tea is as much an art as a science; treat the tea like a living organism. Insufficiently aerated compost tea may go anaerobic, which is poisonous to plant roots. This is easy to determine
because the tea gives off a sour smell. Leave the tea for
more than six hours without aeration and it dies from lack of food and air.
Microbial Foods
Microbes are hungry. Like every living thing, they need to be fed. The art of compost tea brewing is knowing how much and what nutrients to add to make the kind of tea you need. Bacteria feed on simple sugars, easily available in the form of non-sulfured molasses. Nutrients such as fish protein support both bacteria and fungi. Kelp, humic acid, and fibrous materials such as oat bran are good fungal foods. Brewing at shorter, higher temperatures of 75ºF&#8211;85ºF, tends to produce a quick bloom of bacteria. Brewing longer at lower temperatures of 60ºF&#8211;75ºF gives the fungi a chance to flourish.
Why the concern for bacteria and fungi? Fast-growing leafy plants prefer a more bacterially dominated environment for their roots, while woody-stemmed plants like it more fungal. If you want to grow greens or annuals, then brew for bacteria. If tomatoes, shrubs, or trees are what you are looking for, go more fungal. In general, a balanced bacterial/fungal tea will produce great results across the board. If you are unsure whether your tea has the optimum diversity of microbes, send it to a reputable lab for testing (see www.soilfoodweb.com).

WHY USE COMPOST TEA?
Making compost tea may sound a bit complicated, but the results can be extraordinary and the ideas behind it make intuitive sense. Plants and soil life have grown up together, co-evolved over millions
of years. The countless organisms in healthy soil &#8212; bacteria, fungi, protozoa, nematodes, arthropods, earthworms, and plant roots &#8212; form a living ecology called the &#8220;soil food web.&#8221; Prey and predator, catalyst and symbiote are interlocking parts of the great web of life.
The underpinnings of this ecology are the microbes and their relationship with roots. Many microbes are drawn to plant roots, which feed them tiny drops of sap. In exchange these criters break down minerals into easily digestible forms and fix nitrogen from the air. Not only are microbes food for other important members of the soil-food web, but their dead bodies are super plant nutrition.
Plants prefer their food biologically pre-digested, just as we prefer our food cooked. On this diet they naturally grow stronger and healthier.

COMPOST TEA AND SOIL
Organic growers have been using aerated compost teas for about 20 years. The positive stories are many and the scientific evidence is growing steadily. Research results, while somewhat confusing, suggest
that aerated compost tea enhances soil fertility, growing bigger, stronger plants with larger yields. Just as important, foliar spraying with tea can help control a number of plant diseases (see &#8220;The Secrets of Foliar Spraying,&#8221; Maximum Yield, July/August 2007).

Tomato plants treated with compost tea are stronger and resist blight better; turf roots grow more vigorously; grape, banana, and avocado have higher production
and less disease; seedlings show less damping off; le&#56256;&#56628;uce and greens produce faster growth. An important two-year research program by the Rodale Institute and Penn State University conclusively showed that aerated compost tea reduced powdery mildew on grapes by 50 percent and increased potato yields by 19 percent. Those potatoes had an extremely high mineral content.
More anecdotally, committed tea users say that the microbes in compost tea help break up impacted soils, clean up toxic chemicals, and greatly cut down on the need for added fertilizers. Some results are remarkable: John Evans, winner of numerous Guinness World Records for giant vegetables, used only compost tea to grow his 19-lb. carrot and 75-lb. Swiss chard.


----------



## ness

:spit: and :bong2: I got a relaxing buzz going.


----------



## ness

Thank You, Rose, I printed it out.


----------



## DirtyDiana

You should get as excited about church as you do about the superbowl. So when your pastor makes a point this Sunday, pour Gatorade over his head.


----------



## Keef

Rose I feel for U about that arm thing !--It can get frustrating when the arm won't do what U say ! 


If God isn't real --Why do meteors always land in craters? --Check mate atheist!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry bout your sister YD. I have a brother that i have a hard time maintaining a relationship with because of his closed-minded ideas. I tell myself that we all have a right to make our own decisions, but I will not condone his ideas & have made it known to him how I feel. I believe that's all you can do. If you don't try to encourage a change in bad behavior, then you would have a reason to feel bad. As they say, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.


----------



## Keef

Hey if that crossed the line about no religion talk ---Then I'm gonna have to just take the punishment! !---Cause that's funny no matter who U are !


----------



## DirtyDiana

"You the bomb." "No, you the bomb."
A compliment in America.
An argument in the Middle East.


----------



## ness

When, I pray, I am in church.  I do believe.  Sorry for talking about this subject.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, it is another forbidden subject, but buy they time folks get to our age I can't see any of us fighting over it. My dad always called "it" his maker. He told me he was ready to meet his maker... My mother read her bible daily and got a few notes from god. She was really smart, my mom. When i had my "incident" I said, hey god, he/she said, oh sure, it's been five years. LOL  No atheist in fox holes? I am undecided at this point. I think I am Buddhist.  I am for mother earth. I hope I don't get banned. Ya'll wont report me i hope. I have always wanted to sit and smoke a joint with Weed Hopper and talk religion or lack of.. He is a well read man on the subject.


----------



## Keef

I'd like to be there with U guys Rose !-- As usual --I have some thoughts on the subject !--I may not agree with some but that's  what it's all about!-- The freedom to make up your mind !-- I'm not out to argue religion with anyone !--I'm happy they have something to believe in !-- 60,000 years ago our ancestors suddenly began to paint pictures on cave walls !-- The Sumerian people the first culture to have writing that we know of !--They believed that they had been made as a slave species to mine gold for thier gods who came from the stars ! The Maya ? -- Don't get me started !--In India some cultures still believe in Shiva and their gods who fought wars in the skys! -- U read the story of Noah and read  the Epic of Gilgamesh for even earlier --U see many simularities  !-- I'm talking about religious history not religion !--I have no dog in that race !


----------



## umbra

Hmmm...Rose when I was 14 I realized I had always been a Buddhist. I didn't wake up 1 day and say I'm going to be different in some way. I was in high school when they had the 1st Earth Day in Philly and I guess I saw myself more as a part of a bigger picture than myself. I however, always fill in the religious box as a reformed druid. Someone actually asked me how I was reformed, lol. I told them I used to worship trees, not I just respect them.


----------



## Keef

Budda ? Now that's  an interesting story ! --In the states reincarnation is mostly scoffed at !--Some things do make U go Hmm !--Like the story of a boy called "James 3" !  I'm a passenger on this thing we call life !--I know one time we believed the earth was flat !--We was wrong !!-We also believed the earth was the center of the universe !--We was wrong !--The Maya believed the world would end in 2012 !--They was wrong !-- See where I'm going with this ?


----------



## Keef

One thing I'm pretty sure of is that as long as we all on this one big blue marble we can be destroyed as a species !--They ever wanted settlers to move to Mars or something I'd go !--Get that stem cell treatment that cures the disease we call aging --I'm outta here !--They better do a very thorough search because when I was younger my dream was to be the first one to smuggle weed into space !!--Just sit there on that sack of seed and smile ! May be I should learn to grow weed in aeropoonics ?--


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, I'm a Buddhist, too! I run around without my clothes on all the time!

Oops. I get confused between nudist and Buddhist when I'm stoned.

Keef, I'm going to take a college course on reincarnation. It's five hundred bucks, but I figure what the hell, you only live once!


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Hippie....


----------



## Keef

Hippie U da bomb !!--Don't go changing !


----------



## Keef

I missed 4:20 !--Can we do it again ? --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey, hey with the monkeys.....  always monkeying around...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Technically,  if you don't cut a cake & just eat the whole thing with a fork, you still only had one piece.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, confession, when I was a teenager I went to a snake handling church. Really. Decided it was time for a greyhound bus outta there! I was 14. Just didn't look back. My life is filled with extreme changes. I am a lightning rod!  As far religion/god, I am a worshipper of the ocean. It brings me peace when I am troubled.


----------



## Rosebud

So, rso done. it sat and evaporated for days... it cooked off way fast. Mr rb helped.

Ocean is my favorite place..the pacific that is.. so disappointed in the Atlantic. ha  I like big waves that crash and make me feel small and a very tiny part of the earth.


----------



## yarddog

The coast, and a night sky full of stars always make me feel very small


----------



## Rosebud

YD, i played the piano and it kicked my butt. like you said it should.


----------



## Keef

Bunch of Old Stoners !-- Those seed up yet Hippie ?-- Seed !--I 'm sorry they sitting on the table --I got side tracked !-- There will be no CWO at Keef house !-- One sprouted this time but died !-- On a better note the rest of the babies doing as well !--Gonna have one of Hippies Dawgs and several more lines when I get these new plants sexed !--Got a couple Trips-x-T.E that should be nice too! 
Insert Tetra ramble here !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, don't think there isn't anything they didn't check on me today, and they were sure to let me kow that i would probably be back a few more times......fun. Hurry up, wait, get stuck, hurry up , wait, play 20 questions....



Keef...... if God is real....can he himself make a rock that is in fact too heavy for him to pick up ?


----------



## Keef

I don't know Kraven!--  Too deep for me ! I used to know about something called Akams Razor but I forgot!--  What's  for supper ?-- D.D. making some chicken Alfredo with noodles and stuff !--I got the smoker set up and I be putting a 9 lbs hog leg in it later and cooking it all night !--Don't let me forget to get it out in the morning !


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys are so funny. Guess thats why i loves ya so much. Religion,,,whats that? I believe ya better have a good time whilst ya can,,ya bunch of stoners. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
I will not get involved in talk about any kind of God,,,,,cause ya wont like what i gots to say.  Besides i really like being here on MP,,,i aint never been banned, ,and dont want to now. So i will just say,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa
Oh and i love Rose,,she is cool and my friend.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I didn't know it would be like this !--I was just telling a joke and look what happened !--I apologize to all !-- 
Dog --Giggy --I'm sorry I got sidetracked and didn't your seed out today !--Been one of those days I can't seem to do anything right !--
Told D.D. call the electrician to hook up the hot tub ! I'm just not up to it and I need to accept my limitations!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper --I didn't know it would be like this !--I was just telling a joke and look what happened !--I apologize to all !--
> Dog --Giggy --I'm sorry I got sidetracked and didn't your seed out today !--Been one of those days I can't seem to do anything right !--
> Told D.D. call the electrician to hook up the hot tub ! I'm just not up to it and I need to accept my limitations!



Huh,,,what,,,sorry little brother, ,i am high,,very high... Did not know or dont know what yur talking bout. .. i only read the last few posts.  :rofl:


----------



## yarddog

Keef, take your time on those seeds. 
Had potato soup for supper.   And cornbread.   Got a glass of milk and a bowl of fruit now.   And a bowl of northern lights too.    I like this over the bubblicious I grew.  I'll be growing a few more of this.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. keef take your time, i got others going at the moment. had a buddy come over, he got some bud from colorado. was ok but not worth what he wanted. after he left the wife looked at and said your's is better. i hope to find me a couple killer mom's in this bunch but i need to thin it down.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Keef, take your time on those seeds.
> Had potato soup for supper.   And cornbread.   Got a glass of milk and a bowl of fruit now.   And a bowl of northern lights too.    I like this over the bubblicious I grew.  I'll be growing a few more of this.



i got two fem northern lights. i grew one out before but wasn't impressed, i hope one of these is killer.


----------



## Keef

Full belly and full pipe !--Life could be worse !--Having a little pressure in the face but I'm good !---Kraven when is your new tents and stuff coming in ?


----------



## Hippie420

Hopper, being banned ain't so bad. The one and only time I've ever been banned from anywhere was from the magazine that wishes it was high times, and that was for calling a mod out for lying on a swamp rat friend of mine.
If they hadn't banned me, I'd never have found this place!


----------



## Keef

Ah Hippie !--Good Times !-- Getting kicked out turned out O.K. !--They wanted us gone and nothing we could do would have changed that !--Thier loss!


----------



## Hippie420

Amen! Bunch of Nazi morons anyhoo. Talk about a nanny state; They wouldn't even allow you to talk about brass pipes 'cause it's been proven in the PRK to cause cancer (what hasn't?)


----------



## Rosebud

Glad ya got banned hippie.


----------



## Keef

Hippie a bad man when he want to be !
I hope Cane is O.K. !--That Big Foot mighta got him !--I been Watching Montain Monsters and I just knew they was gonna catch a Big Foot this time !--I love it !--So funny !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm glad Keef got banned from that site too. I never thought I'd join a forum, but I have grown quite fond of you guys!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Kraven, watching your show-- finding bigfoot!


----------



## Keef

That's  just wrong D.D. !-- Did U order my colchicine yet ? -- I told these people I was gonna make a freak !--U making me look bad !-- Just get me the stuff and let me do some genetic modification! -- I do the voodoo right we got "Hippie's Mutant" !-- A new tetraploid MJ plant !
Insert Tetra rant here !


----------



## Hippie420

Mountain Monsters? I hope to Christ those backwoods idiots have blanks in their guns! Those ole boys are spooky!

DD, I second that emotion. Met some fine folks here.

Rose, I'm glad you got un-banned!


----------



## yarddog

I'm partial to you's guy's too.


----------



## Keef

That's what makes it so funny to me Hippie !--I mean these stooges go out and find a different big foot every show !--I believe every word !
That thing U bred I been calling Hippie's Dawg ---Chem91-x-The Sugar -x- Chernobyl --Right ? -That's  the seed I'm sending !-- That's  some fine genetics !--Repudble Breeders ?? -- Who's breeding I'm just turning Dr. Jeckle --into Mr. Hyde !--Gonna make a fine Frankenplant !--I just need to reach in there and break that THC limit switch !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Smoking a nice pork shoulder low & slow in our smoker. Settling in on the sofa to watch stupid or scary tv, whichever I can find. Keef down for the night. Just me & the pups.


----------



## Hippie420

Smoking a nice doobie of giant. Giant wins.


----------



## yarddog

View attachment 233939
.  Morning ofc.   Right and early.  Well, not bright cuz the sun ain't up yet.


----------



## Kraven

Wake up all you stoners, today is the day B4 fryday....got my coffee....got my bowl. Keef I'm probably gonna replace my tents in April, and go full LED on the flower side and HOT5's on the veg side. Trying to cut down on both electricity and heat, and my tents have seen better days. Probably gonna do it when we put the pool / privacy fence in, seems like the best time to me. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc~  It is a new day, be glad in it...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --Anyone seen my mind ?--I seem to have lost it !-- I need a toke !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, when you dumped the ash from the last bowl last night, I think your mind might have fell in the ashtray too.   Check there first.


----------



## yarddog

I found out, I got a chester moved in a few doors down.   I looked him up on the offender website.   How any person could grant parole for such a vile creature is beyond me.  
All I know, is if the doo-doo ever hits the fan and society collapses I know a certain house I will be making a brief stop at.


----------



## Rosebud

so whenever i play the piano the poodle and the terrier start howling like crazy.. I taped it today... so frustrating, i mean, i may not be great, but no reason to howl.


----------



## Keef

Rose it's  not that U play bad they're just singing along !--They probably love music time !-- We have a T.V. that is in front of the center of 3 windows !--Sometimes I get high and put it on an animal show ! They think what they see is in thier back yard !-- That puppy ran across the screen and my pups headed out the back door to cut him off !--They some hunting dogs !--They almost caught a giraffe one time !


----------



## Rosebud

i love that Keef, I have seen that happen here.  They howl a big broken hearted very SAD howl... jerks. lol


----------



## Keef

Kraven --These Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series are the third kind of LED I've tried !-- They'll work as well as them $1,000 LEDs  !-- U just can't put them down close on plants like U can tubes !--They recommend 18 inches above the plant !--More like a foot !-- D.D. found some kind of bug living in the cuts in the foam collars !--Bastids !-- They then borrow inside the stem and Suck the life out of the plants !-- We're divided --I am about tired of aero --It'll be  the way I clone but I want to go back to dirt !--D.D. got some kind of predator bug coming for the bug problem !--I got fine young ladies loving them some Happy Frog in another room ! !--Looks like the whole O.F.C.  be tweeting the pharm !  I want growing Weed to be easy !--D.D. say aero ain't going no where !-- Rose's Purple Haze and Hippie's Dawg and the other babies are staying  in Frog dirt !--


----------



## yarddog

A local train comes by my house couple times a day.  The beagle started howling one day, and now the Dane and chow howl too.   
Might be getting another Great Dane soon.  A friend of a friend bought one for his gf.  They broke up and neither wants the dog.   Might check it out today. She is the same color as Boonie, about 5 months old.   This breed is such a headache.  But I have never seen such a loving breed.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, sometimes you got to start over to clear them pests out.     
I am thinking hard about dwc.  Going to make a single plant bucket and make a run with it alongside my dirt grow.   
I will definitely be going syn nutes, weather it's a soilless grow, or straight hydro.


----------



## Keef

I'm thinking about switching back to my refillable butane !--It uses a lot of gas if  remember right --Do 5hey sell those cans of butane by the case at Sam's Club !---I said I wouldn't start blasting but hey the wind blows all the time and I ain't stupid !-- So I take a plastic coke bottle and drill a whole in the bottom for the refill nozzle and a small whole in the cap --fill it loosely with weed maybe a cotton ball in the cap to help filter !--Then while holding it over a collection bowl --Hold the bottle over the bowl and start blast butane into the bottom of the bottle and let it the extract collect in the bowl as it comes out the whole in the lid !--Is that about it ?


----------



## Keef

Dog there is no more Tranquil Elephantizer  seed unless they recreated the mother !-- I got clean cuts rooted and doing well in Frog dirt !--There will be no throwing out and strating over on my T.E.!--- That girl got a Snow Lotus mom -- and some legendary  bloodlines--I'm excited  about my Gorilla Glue #4 !-- See if it can hang with the T.E. !


----------



## Rosebud

Funny that I am going back to HPS for flower in the shed. Not thrilled with the led in the winter, ok in the summer, but Kraven, you won't be getting buds like you do with led, just my opinion.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Yeah we got dogs that howl, lol. I see lots of strays out here. No doubt folks here just dump animals...out of sight, out of mind. Our dogs are hunters, so they always bark and point at stuff. The rottie sure wants the frog in the pool. Somehow a big ole bull frog got under the pool cover and is in the pool. Almost all my neighbors have dogs, and we had a howl fest going one night. I have no idea what was going on, but the dogs wanted out. As soon as they hit the back door, they started howlin. Next thing I hear maybe a dozen other dogs start. Lasted a good 1/2 hr.


----------



## Rosebud

You know Umbra, it is bad enough that mr rb's dad was a professional piano player, makes it hard to practice when the husband has been used to that... now the dogs.. i give up.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Dog there is no more Tranquil Elephantizer seed unless they recreated the mother !-- I got clean cuts rooted and doing well in Frog dirt !--There will be no throwing out and strating over on my T.E.!--- That girl got a Snow Lotus mom -- and some legendary bloodlines--I'm excited about my Gorilla Glue #4 !-- See if it can hang with the T.E. !


While Bodhi may not continue the TE there are plenty of other beans that will do the same thing, and just lay you out. Although I think you have plenty of genetics to play with, there are plenty of beans in the world.


----------



## Keef

Anytime U switch to something new there's a learning curve !-- LEDs get better withevery generation !-- 

Rose look at me ? --A water pharmer and a dirt pharmer!-- 
I had to learn to grow aero and I did - I chased tetraploid MJ all over the world --They were denied to me so I make my own !--I wanted to start working on my Liquid Weed but the concentrate was denied to me --So I make my own concentrate !-- Then I can begin my Liquid Weed project !--Already I know version one will have no terepenes so I had to rely on THC and CBD only but later I hope to recreate the essence of the weed variety in an e-cig juice !  Then pity on them if I find my tetra !--I'm gonna take'm to the spirit world !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> You know Umbra, it is bad enough that mr rb's dad was a professional piano player, makes it hard to practice when the husband has been used to that... now the dogs.. i give up.


 My ex played piano and violin. She didn't have enough discipline to practice regularly, so when she played it wasn't always the most polished version of any song. She was playing the violin...and there was a knock at the door. I answered it. It was 1 of the neighbors where we used to live. She wanted to know if the cat was ok. I had no idea what she was talking about. She went on and on about some cat dying. Then she hears the ex playing and says, can't you hear it.
When I first started playing the guitar, I would sit out on the front steps and play. My neighbors would all slam their doors, lol.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I know there's  plenty other fine varieties --I'm just a variety  hoarder --I have trouble  turning loose a perfectly good line !--- Trips that stud out of your Blueberry Blast has children with a T.E. mom but I got the GG#4 to cross on the T.E. !--- I might play at breeding some but I keep a pure strain of each !


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, that is all very funny Umbra... I will laugh on my way to exercise...thank you.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, I to have dogs that howl.  I like the sound.  Going to keep one of the pups from the litter of lilly.  She is a good mom.  The pups are 3 weeks and they are so big.


----------



## Keef

I love my pups Nes !-- 2 boys I rescued from doggie jail and 2  girls Shi-Tzu girls --They've all been spayed or tutored !--Be no puppies around here ! -- The boys get a little rowdy sometimes but they good dogs ! Even the little bud thief !---Never ever trust a dog to guard your weed !-- They like it much as us !


----------



## Keef

Love my smoker !--Smoked that hog leg for about 14 hours at about 215 degrees !--Pulled pork anyone !


----------



## ness

Keef, me and tj would love some smoked hog.  We have wild hogs out here and a friend go hunting with his dog and give us his hogs, we smoke to.  taste. i love the taste of wild meat.


----------



## ness

Keef, we got most of our dogs from rescue, people just trough them away.  And, now, we have wild dogs in the woods.  Got to watch out around here.  But, I will be ready for trouble.


----------



## ness

I have a barn and I have mice but I also have three bob tail wild cat, that just happened to fine my place, they will take care a lot of them outside.  But, some get into the house I got all kind of different mouse traps, they get my plants I'll have a fit.


----------



## Keef

Hey I got a give a shout out that won't make sense right now !

K.H. and gang --Thanks for fighting the good fight !--


----------



## ness

:spit: and :bong2: I broke my bong, I step on it.  Now, I got to buy another one soon.  Smoking on a pipe.  Got to clean the screens a lot but that is O:K.


----------



## Keef

I had a nice wooden travel pipe that Cane made but D.D. took it away from me !--She let's  me visit with it some time but she's  made it clear whose pipe it is !--I got old faithful so I get by !--I have a Crack plastic bong --broke it --Got a big ole Crack in it !


----------



## ness

Thinking of getting a glass bong this time.  I'm afraid that I will break that to.  Smoking from a bong makes the smoke so easy to smoke.


----------



## ness

I just order a bag of Fox Farm Ocean Forest, now, I got four bags ready when I transplant I also order SNS 217 for those nasty bugs.  I'm ready for them.  This my sound funny but, I also spray garlic spray all around my grow room.  The doors and all, but, not the plants.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Funny that I am going back to HPS for flower in the shed. Not thrilled with the led in the winter, ok in the summer, but Kraven, you won't be getting buds like you do with led, just my opinion.



I got a sneaking suspicion I will Rose, growing under LED requires a big change in the way you grow / trim / feed. I really would not be making this change unless I was absolutely sure of myself....I have had an opportunity to see the lights I'm interested in, in two different runs and trust me fosure.....I wont be buying MARS. I will be purchasing high end LED's. You are right about the penetration, with HPS I'm getting a good 18" down, but with these LED's if you trim right they will produce equally as impressive buds. I will be running more, smaller plants. I'm changing my grow and doing some upgrades. I need the minimal heat sig's the LED's put out, and I waited patiently till I saw for myself results that quantify me spending the 2k for the 2 lights. I really don't want to get hung up in a discussion about how I'm cooking my girls, I made some educated decisions after doing my homework over the last two years. I almost jumped at the MARS, then saw that it has some inherent design and penetration issues and it really is a mid range light...you will get what you pay for, I'm sure you realize that. I'm willing to pay top dollar for top shelf results. I appreciate your opinion Rose, I appreciate everyone's opinion....but in the end I have made a choice that I feel will elevate my grows to the next level.


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !--Ain't hurting my feelings none !--I knew I was buying a mid range light when I bought them !--Not once have I thought I got the best !--As I get better I may be willing to invest in better equipment! --Heat was my problem and I wasn't willing to spent 2 grand a light when I needed 6 or 8 !--U are proven as a master grower! --I've seen the pics !--Upgrading to the best is what U need and deserve !-- Hey have U been over to check on Yoop lately ? --I hope his wife heals fast !--Dude can't catch a break !


----------



## Keef

If I had a warehouse with high ceilings for a grow --When the law changes --I would use those lights like NCH uses --Since I probably  have to grow in a spare room I'm limited to what I can do !--No CO2 --For now power consumption is always a worry ---Turned loose I would probable flow what Umbra does except I'm not sure yet about soil less grow medium !--We're getting a little mom pop thing coming together !--Once I can justify one of those CO2 Desk Top extractors and the law changes some ---I make shatter and turn it into THC E-cig liquid !--If I have a problem the shatter has many uses !-- One day when HBC hash oil machines are widely available then I can switch to an extract with all those tasty terepenes still there and recreate that weed into the fine wine of weed !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I don't want to brag or make anybody jealous, but....
I can still fit into the earrings I wore in High School.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> so whenever i play the piano the poodle and the terrier start howling like crazy.. I taped it today... so frustrating, i mean, i may not be great, but no reason to howl.



That's hilarious Rose!  I had  dog, Jazz, who loved music. She had her favorite music videos; she would watch the whole video sometimes just for certain parts, when she would join in! She barked like crazy every time that stupid J G Wentworth, it's your money Comercial came on... with the stupid opera singers; don't think she approved!  My little Shih tzu, Jo Jo, howls/cries when I whistle; sounds pitiful! Maybe you could put earplugs in their ears!


----------



## Keef

Aero under LEDS has been hard !--I had no experience  with either !-- The bugs ? --I'm glad I've had them now and learn how to deal with before prohibition  end !--I try to grow enough for us but I am a full time srudent at the  University  of the O.F.C. !-- I don't thing there are enough pics but that may be my bud porn fetish speaking !---I 've learned a lot from U guys !--Still learning too !


----------



## Hippie420

Guess I'm old school. I use T8s for cloning and early veg, MH for last stage veg, and HPS for flower. Works for me! Been known to skip the MH and go straight to HPS, too.


----------



## Keef

They turn me loose --I could rock some HPS !-- Hey the last of the last batch have pretty much come --I got some orphan seed I think I'll plant for kicks !--I got a few accidental from my pink line Widow when I bred Trips to the T.E. -- Got 1- Skunk #1--1 -Nordle--and I got 3 Head Trip seed left from Umbra --I think I'll plant them all and figure it out later !---Seems to be the way I function --Jump in --Then learn to swim !-- I can't always swim ! 
I do need to get an extract an start mess around with this Liquid Weed formula ! Probably end up camping  on the beach and blasting butane all night to get the extract !--Mane I hate that !--I just can't run like I used to !-- Is it 4:20 somewhere?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Kraven, i followed pj's direction for the pruning,,,.. I hope you rock it out. 

Great news today I hit the bullseye with the ball with my left arm. Couldn't do that til today. I think it is the piano. I am going to break those dogs of that, i promise...


----------



## ness

I am going to transplant my babies today, as soon as tj get back with a spray bottles.  The roots are starting to circle in solo cups.  Got to make the roots happy.  Putting them in 5 gal flower pots.  My are doing well. They still have there first leaf, not veg yet.  Thank You, OFC for your help when I needed it.


----------



## ness

Rose, I am happy your session when well.  Congrats.


----------



## Keef

Nes they babies -it's a long time before harvest ! 
Yes Rose the piano even if U have lock the dogs out !-- The sooner U teach that hand the faster your brain will rewire the connection between hand and brain !---


----------



## Keef

D.D. got some predatory nematodes --Of course it would have no directions for aero !--They done pissed her off I would suggest if the bugs want to live they better get up out our grow room !


----------



## ness

Isn't it 8 week or 60 days until they are ready harvest.  I'm talking about, when the seeds pops out of the dirt that is were I am counting the days from.  Please, tell me if this is Right or not.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Yes Kraven, i followed pj's direction for the pruning,,,.. I hope you rock it out.
> 
> Great news today I hit the bullseye with the ball with my left arm. Couldn't do that til today. I think it is the piano. I am going to break those dogs of that, i promise...



Rose I never once mentioned PJ, why or how in the world did he get in this conversation? 

I was just trying to be thorough in my answer, I appreciate your opinion and your experience. My decision to go to LED was made about 2 years ago and frankly has nothing to do with anyone's opinions other than my own. I have specific heat concerns and knew when I upgraded in the future I wanted to run quality LED's. I have just patiently been waiting for what I considered quality to meet what I considered an acceptable price point. I missed the whole PJ thingy here and tbh I have tried to avoid it since I do not care for drama. 

I need to know if me running LED's is gonna present some sort of a problem with anyone here on the site? Seems since I have mentioned it I have gotten an interesting array of responses.  The only reason I mentioned it was I am now at the point where its going to happen sooner rather than later. I am not the type of person to really discuss my lighting unless asked. I really didn't even have to mention it other than I honestly thought peeps would be happy I was making some changes and upgrades.


Rose, I'm glad to hear that therapy is working for you, it sucks and it's hard but necessary to try and restore as much function as possible.

Keef I didn't know that's what you ran, I fault no one for working within their budget to accomplish their grows. My comment about MARS was merely based on the fact that I have seen several component failures and the results have been a little less than stellar, but it is a good mid range light, I'm just not sure its gonna stand up to how hard I drive. For a bit it has been DE , Plasma or LED and LED is the only tech that provides me with the heat control I need. So I needed to locate and research a commercial grade LED, I have and I am pleased.


Hippie I have ran MH/HPS since coming indoors, nothing wrong with that set-up, I like it and I'm comfortable with it. I have a heat problem that cannot be engineered out so I have a need for lighting that produces the same results I was getting with a 600w HPS but with 1/10 of the heat, LED was the most logical choice, hard part was finding what I wanted and worked for a price that I could justify.


I hope we can put this LED discussion away now and concentrate on our friendships and the plants we love.


----------



## ness

nes said:


> Isn't it 8 week or 60 days until they are ready harvest.  I'm talking about, when the seeds pops out of the dirt that is were I am counting the days from.  Please, tell me if this is Right or not.



Keef, Kraven, can you tell me if :yeahthat: is right or not. :48:


----------



## Keef

I have obviously missed something !-- Lights is part of growing what's  the problem with talking about lights ?-- I don't have a problem with any kind of light we do what we have to and as our skill level improve so does our equipment! --I for one Kraven will be very interested  in how they work for U !--I may want some one day !---Anyone wanna talk bad about how I do want hurt my feelings a bit !--They not here and may not have the same environment so our problems are different !---Kraven is bristling where I got to go to get the back story ? --- Is it a fight I can get into ? --I mean just for fun !--


----------



## Keef

Nes that's not how normal photo plants like U got work !----When the get about a third to a half as tale as U want U turn the lights down from 24/7 or 18/6 that you've grown them in to 12/12 that's 12 hours of day and 12 hours of dark !--When a variety say it will finish in 60 day it means from the time U changed the light to 12/12 !-- U will need a jewelers loop to look at the tricome  color and to look for bugs they $25 or so !


----------



## yarddog

Nes, the 8 week you mention is the estimated time from the day you change the plants to 12 hour light. You can expect to veg for 6 to 8 weeks before flipping to flower   for another 8 to 9 weeks.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes i usually veg for 7 weeks or so and flower for 8 or 9 so that is 4 months total.

Kraven of course there will be no trouble with you growing led. Not at all. I brought pj up because he is the guru and i followed the guru's instructions.  I will be thrilled to watch. I have had my led's two years I think..My power bill went down 50 dollars when i went to led and outside. Our friendship has nothing to do with how you grow, i would like you if you grew with a blue light bulb in shredded  kleenex.   I must have come across different than I meant to, I am sorry. I love ya man.


----------



## ness

Thank You, Keef and YD.  Your words are very helpful.  Got the lighting on 18 on, 6 off on a timer.  Though timers are hard to set for me it was.  Got it working just fine.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> I have a heat problem that cannot be engineered out so I have a need for lighting that produces the same results I was getting with a 600w HPS but with 1/10 of the heat, LED was the most logical choice, hard part was finding what I wanted and worked for a price that I could justify.


 That's why I went the cheap route. My sealed grow room is 8x8x7 tall, so I bought a cheap hundred buck air conditioner and stuck it through the wall.

What you choose to use is anyone's decision. I've seen good results with lights of all flavors.


----------



## Kraven

No bristling here Keef, just trying to head off any issues before they begin. Not looking for a fight. Trying especially hard to not get involved in the whole LED vs HID lighting discussion, too many peeps get kinkled up over that discussion, I want no part of that. I got pic's from the garden today, rounding the,m up to post in a few.


----------



## ness

Thank You, Rose, I'm going to write it down, I have a short term memory.  So, if I repeat my self, I am sorry.  How your arm feeling?


----------



## Kraven

Love you too Rose, I just hear whispers and tid bits of some issue that happened here a few weeks ago about a disagreement or something and it had to do with lighting I believe, have not looked, care not too.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven did you see my last post?

nes, it is ok. My arm is a lot better, thank you for asking. I had a good work out today and am much more hopeful than I have been.


----------



## Keef

If a guru told U to jump off a cliff --would U ?--- If there's  gonna be a fight --I want to be on Kraven side !--What we fighting about ?  One "guru" said vegging 24/7 would kill weed !--Lots of people believed him ! He was wrong !---I been reading my books and if I may ? -- Some of it is straight up B/S !-- U Need the  right kind of the right light--The right amount of water and nutes in the right proportion , proper temp and humidity --Weeds gonna grow don't matter how U got there !  The trick is giving it the perfect conditions so that the plant can express itself to it's best !--Like some do in different ways !--


----------



## Kraven

Got some pics from flower and veg. You can see my little tomato growing right along side my meds, and a few bud shots of my girls.


----------



## Kraven

yes ma'am I'm typing slow today


----------



## Keef

So no fight ?-- I was kinda looking forward to a good fight !-- Not really !-- Shoot I know Rose disapproves of my Botonacare product because they don't have that organic stamp !--Don't bother me none !--She's entitled to her opinion !--- Someone want to take that right away from her --We got a problem ! I've seen what she can do !


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'm putting smoking some of your weed on my bucket list! !--Had a dream about some Hippy Slayer the other night !---Thanks for the bud porn fix !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper !--I'm gonna have to choke down some of this smoked pulled pork with potato salad and stuff !-- Got one of them nasty pink smoke rings in it !--Have to smother it with this homemade BBQ sauce just to get it down !


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, that little toemater is going to have a kings life.  
This whole led vs hid thing reminds me of any kind of "motor oil" thread in the motorcycle forums I frequent.  Start an oil thread and you'll have a 4am barfight free for all in no time.


----------



## Keef

Dog U got to keep the little woman happy --No sense in wasting light U paid for !--Throw a container off in the corner with some garlic , basil , rosemary and Thyme !-- I brought Basil and Rosemary home from the grocery store and cloned in in my cloner !


----------



## yarddog

I been thinking of doing that keef.   I like several herbs and small veggies fresh.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> So no fight ?-- I was kinda looking forward to a good fight !-- Not really !-- Shoot I know Rose disapproves of my Botonacare product because they don't have that organic stamp !--Don't bother me none !--She's entitled to her opinion !--- Someone want to take that right away from her --We got a problem ! I've seen what she can do !




Keef, i don't disapprove of anything. however anyone wants to grow really isn't my business. I am interested but the only thing i approve of or not is how i grow.  I really don't care what anyone uses if they are happy. If not we will see what we can do. I grow the way i do for me..


----------



## Keef

Dog the basil, rosemary, and garlic post to help with bugs !--More of a repellent but the bugs just go around to get to your weed !--Bastids !--
You've heard of Aquaculture? -- Raising a DWC floating garden with fish !--Our working pH is to low for some fish isn't it ?


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Rose !--Don't go changing !---Hey if I used organic vegetable glycerin and organic weed in my Liquid Weed That's all organic !--Do I need one of them organic priest to bless it as organic the way Kosher works ? --I don't know so much about these fringe religions !


----------



## Keef

Steinemema Feltiae ?


----------



## Rosebud

YUM, my favorite!


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Kraven did you see my last post?
> 
> nes, it is ok. My arm is a lot better, thank you for asking. I had a good work out today and am much more hopeful than I have been.



That is great News.  What ya smoking tonight?  Mine is the same.  Got one and a 1/2 jars left of smoke.  I have been a smoking the huk out of it.  That OK  I'm a surviver.


----------



## Rosebud

I am smoking some of nurse larry this evening. I like it. Glad you have lots left nes.


----------



## yarddog

Nes I'm down to 4 quart jars, maybe 5 ½ oz's left.   I am smoking through it too fast, but I still don't stop.   I have slowed a bit.   We try to run all week on a half oz. We don't meet that quota often I'm afraid.  Haha


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Steinemema Feltiae ?



where are you getting the nematodes? I use buglogic.com


----------



## Keef

Don't know Umbra !--D.D. ordered them !--They work O.K. ?---Bout time she order my Colchicine !!--Now some may say Keef why don't U just get on there and order it yourself ?---To answer that let me ask U a question --Would U really want to give Keef a credit card and turn him loose on the net ?-- D.D. ain't dumb !--
Dog I got zero jars !-- Got some Widow and Blueberry Blast about to come down !-- Probably oven dried and smoked as needed !--It'll never see a jar ! -- and it 'll be better than anything I could buy around here !--  We about to go over the hill and once we break even it'll start to snowball ! Seems like everytime U almost there something  else happens --deal with it and continue to march !--That's  all U can do !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm starting some of those Head Trip seed --What's the cliff notes on it ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Fixing to turn loose on some nematodes! Hope I left them some bugs to eat!  I've been spraying them every 3 days with something. I see improvement,  but it took forever it seemed!


----------



## Keef

I'm ready to kick this Tetra Project off !--U.B.C. Chemo --Clock Work Orange and that crazy Canadians Pink Kush are tetras but there's  nothing there Keef !--Don't waste your time !--O.K. Buckwheat !--- I get a breeding pair and they not too freaky ---I'm headed straight for 8n ---Ain't nobody been up there more than a time or 2!-- 5n --That's  a 6n bred to a 4n --True sensimillia! --Feminized and the huge fields of all female seedless weed comes to the factory pharm near U !--Factory farmed machine processed and packaged without the touch of a human hand !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I asked my doctor if i should have a baby after 35. He said, "no, 35 children is enough.


----------



## Kraven

I find it ironic that the colors red, white, and blue stand for freedom until they are flashing behind you.


----------



## Keef

Don't talk like that Kraven !---I hate it when that happens !


----------



## Keef

So in 2p10 they put the hammer down on the Colchicine supply !--but between 1940 and 1960 there were other things and ways used to induce polyploid !-- Nicotine sulfate and germ at a high temp might work !-- but I guess since D.D. just placed an order maybe it won't go that far ! --So within a couple weeds we be trying to germ treated seed looking for ole Hippie's Mutant !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I'm starting some of those Head Trip seed --What's the cliff notes on it ?



I saw a few different phenotypes. The lemon pine sol one was devastating. There is a bitter sweet chocolate also. 9 to 10 weeks. Hybrid 60/40 indica. High resin production. Decent leaf to calyx ratio. General nutes, maybe a little extra cal/mag.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.    The sun has risen on the east coast.   Time to get this day rolling.    Fixing to get the wrenches turning.   Classic ozzy, a nice bowl on the way in and a hot cup of disappointing coffee.   To take a page from hoppers book, 
YEEEHAAAA!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning! Coffee is good, haze is gooder.  Keef, there is a green pheno and a purple pheno and they taste totally different... but the buzz appears to be the same.

Trying to get mr rb to get some raised garden boxes made for me. Every time i tell him they are on sale and i will just buy one, he says he can make it for much less. so do it.. I try not to nag, but maybe i will just go get some materials..lol It is time for veggie seeds to be germinating.

Umbra i got my last good mites from a place in arizona.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Morning ofc.    The sun has risen on the east coast.   Time to get this day rolling.    Fixing to get the wrenches turning.   Classic ozzy, a nice bowl on the way in and a hot cup of disappointing coffee.   To take a page from hoppers book,
> YEEEHAAAA!



Hey Dog you tore my book up? Damnt,,,now i gotta glue my book back together.  Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Im home and drinking hot coffee. I turned 60 yesterday. Im getten olddddddd. NOT,,i feel much younger,,like 59 or 59 1/2.


----------



## WeedHopper

Lets fight about motor oil ,,,,,i use the right one ,,,,and yall dont. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging but I'll catch up !--Rose when U spent your life building stuff it's  hard to go buy something U know U can do yourself !-- This garage door opener and just caring around in the attic running the wire for the hot tub has been a wake up call for me! -- Most times in life I had no choice but to do it myself !- -I twisted my neck up --arm wouldn't work right for couple days !-- I'm gonna swallow my pride and just call someone to do !--Maybe I can do it but is it worth the price I'll pay in Pain ?-- Just call me Sissy man !-- 
Hopper I be 61 in April !--It ain't so bad !


----------



## yarddog

Congrats on beating the odds to 60 hopper.   I'll throw a stick in the spokes.  I use diesel oil in all my bikes and three vehicles.   Really!? A motorcycle has to have "motorcycle" oil at $12 a quart??  Naw, I'll. Not drink that flavor of kool-aid.


----------



## WeedHopper

I used Royal Purple in my Harley and Vehicles.


----------



## Hippie420

Congratulations on making it to the big 60, Hopper. It's all down hill from here.

You put that crappy oil in a Harley?


----------



## Keef

My feeling are still hurt about my city council unanimously voting down that possession ticket thing --But at least someone was able to bring it up without going to jail !  
After hearing what Rose and Umbra said about that Head Trip makes me wish I would been greedy and kept the rest of those seed !--I don't even remember who I shared them with !-- Sounds Killer !--Maybe I get something  nice anyway !-- 
That chemical was hard to get !-- Now the math to figure out the right percentage --I may have skipped school that day!--Even when I got the numbers actually being able the do the actual measurement and make the solution at the proper strength !-- I guess we be doing it soon enough !--I'll just jump in like always and figure it as I go !
D.D. and ha'll might be better pharmers than me so I just go get a freak for ya'll to grow !--It's  like going into a casino know the odds are against U !--I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Congratulations on making it to the big 60, Hopper. It's all down hill from here.
> 
> You put that crappy oil in a Harley?


Yes,,but its so pretty going in. Lol
And no,,not downhill,,,now its all uphill. Harder and harder to climb a hill. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Nah,,i actually feel real good. Hell i still walk Stilts at work.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, getting ready to do my transplants.  I turn 63 Feb 5th.  Now, I am just starting to get old.  I once put tranny fluid in my oil tank and that was not good it was dark when I did it by myself on a highway.  Got me home but I blow the engine.  Time for me to wake and bake.  My first pipe full.


----------



## Hippie420

Still got mine. Haven't used 'em on a job since I retired, but they sure come in handy for cutting a paint line on a ceiling. My particular set has been outlawed by OSHA since the eighties. Got the TALL set before they were banned.
I shudder every time I think about some of the stupid stuff I did on them in my working days. Buddha protects stoners and fools I guess.


----------



## Keef

Hippie What did U do to the Hippie's  Dawg seed ? -- Looks Iike more came up than I planted !--They plenty fertile for what I want to do !--Plus I'll get me a girl out the control group !--If U fall off those stilts don't come running to me --U old enough to know better !
I got some transplanting to do today !--I'm kinda worried because this might put me over the legal limit !


----------



## yarddog

Hippie420 said:


> Congratulations on making it to the big 60, Hopper. It's all down hill from here.
> 
> You put that crappy oil in a Harley?


It doesn't matter, its just going to leak back out anyway.


----------



## Keef

I see NCL down there --How was Vegas ?

Hippie U ain't allowed to be Buddhist !--Last time I checked Buddhist don't pack a pistol !
Rose those Purple Haze are standing up loud and proud !-- I was informed not to be messing with them they D.D.'s plants !--She doots on her Bubblicious --Papaya and now your Pure Haze !--


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> It doesn't matter, its just going to leak back out anyway.


 Man, did YOU open a can 'o worms! Hope that 'puter screen is bullet proof!


My spy in the South sent me a pic of Keef & DD roughing it on the beach... 

View attachment 84919491.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippie outing us like that is just wrong !--U said U won't post that pic !-- That's  funny Hippie !-- I feel sorry for U though !--D.D. can still rock a bikini and when she sees that--U in trouble  !-- Anyway we don't have big buildings like that !--All we got is miles and miles of wild beach and coyotes !-- Burn a few sitting on the beach --no sounds of traffic or people unless U stumble up some smugglers unloading --U don't want to be there !


----------



## Keef

Yes !--I robbed the cradle !


----------



## Keef

I used to think it would be great to have an O.F.C. blowout at the beach it's  not realistic but a nice pipe drea. !--Now my idea of a Stoner Snowbird Ranch that's  a thought !-- Texas Veterans Land program  gonna guarantee a loan on a place for me to grow anyway --10 acres or more !----Now I can realistically see many Stoner blowouts at a place like that !--Some R.V. hook-ups maybe a few cottages !--Trading clones and seed maybe a little place for a winter grow !-- Good Times !


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, you do have the best pic's.. LOL

Nes, happy belated birthday to you! View attachment pot balloons.jpg


View attachment marijuana cake.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yes Nes and Hopper --I hope U had happy birthdays ! --U putting those babies straight into 5 gallon buckets Nes ? --Might want to transplant into something smaller first but they'll  do fine !--


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry I won't go on a rant but weed is schedule 1 and has No medical uses ?-- Really ? --Coulda fooled me !--7 or 8 years on morphine and heavy muscle relaxers -antiphycotics U name it !-- Now I just ake my Canna caps and a toke or two regularly! --I be alright !--I could go to jail for it but morphine was killing me !---I think it's time to end this ignorant oppression! --


----------



## Keef

One of D.D.'s friends was dying of cancer and she said all she wanted to do was sit on the beach and smoke a joint before she died !---She got her wish and if that was wrong throw me in jail !


----------



## DirtyDiana

A friend of mine asked his preacher to pray for his hearing.  After a few minutes of fervent praying with his hands clasped over his ears the entire time, he stopped & asked, "How's your hearing now?" My friend replied, "I don't know. It's coming up this Tuesday at the courthouse."


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello OFC! Hippie, I don't know where you got that picture, but I'd like to know who that woman is with my husband!
Rose, I want a cake like that for my birthday!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Stupid people are like glow sticks. I want to snap them & shake the crap out of them until the light comes on!


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Hello OFC! Hippie, I don't know where you got that picture, but I'd like to know who that woman is with my husband!


 Hey, it's a big improvement over the last one he was caught with! 

View attachment the-walking-dead-episode-601-walkers-2-935.jpg


----------



## Keef

Shake that dead Thang !--Good Times !


----------



## Keef

I can't post right now I'm throwing a temper  tantrum! --They canceled my colchicine order !--This ain't over !--This is why I wanted those tetra seed out of Canada that U guys talked me out of !-- I don't care if he's shady !-- I need at least a tetra male --I can breed him to any of my girls --Treat the seed ( WHEN I get that stuff) and go straight to 6n !---A perfect 6n male is my grail for now ! -- Help me O.F.C. !


----------



## Keef

Tantrum is over !---There's  always another way !--Found it ! --Who would ever thunk it ? -- Might be .ore effective and kill less seed !--- Might have to choose Hippie's  Dawg !-- I be happy with a breeding pair of tetras !-- I lie !--After that I'll do it again !-- I'm bout to shake something lose up in that DNA tree !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Hippie, you do have the best pic's.. LOL
> 
> Nes, happy belated birthday to you! View attachment 233953
> 
> 
> View attachment 233954



Love! the birthday weed cake.  Wish you just could blink your eyes and it would be hear in front of me.  Yes, indeed, thank you Rose.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Yes Nes and Hopper --I hope U had happy birthdays ! --U putting those babies straight into 5 gallon buckets Nes ? --Might want to transplant into something smaller first but they'll  do fine !--



Thank you, Keef for the BD wish.  To late Keef, already transplanted in 5 gal plant pot.


----------



## Keef

People do things different but it's  a weed it do fine !

Hippie this new way to polyploids treats sprouts --Sounds like a lot higher survival rate too !--and there a sign that tells U if it worked before U put them in a grow medium ! --$20 !  

That old stereo type of Stoners all being like Cheech and Chong just isn't true --Big Pharm wasn't responsible for CO2 hash oil --RSO ? -No !--Then some old Stoner has an idea to make hash oil in a hyperbaric chamber !--Brilliant !-- We stand on the shoulders of giants !--It's  our responsibility to make them proud !


----------



## yarddog

nes, those 5 gal pots can be ok. you are going to have to be very careful with your waterings until those roots spread out more. the soil is going to have a hard time drying out if you water too much.  i just started using a turkey baster to water the small stuff.
that way i can concentrate on the area around the roots and not have to water the entire pot.


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Thank you, Keef for the BD wish. To late Keef, already transplanted in 5 gal plant pot.


 You'll do fine, Nes. I know dirt growers that move to larger pots in stages, but when you grow outside, the plants go from pot to ground and grow well.

Keef, they're 40K signatures away from getting a ballot for complete legalization in the Mitten. I'll bet it passes since I popped the bucks to re-up my med card. It'll be the sweetest $125 I ever wasted.

Got a 40'X140' spot outback that's been used to grow organic veggies for the last ten years. Ought to be able to hatch some nice buds outta there. Start saving for that CO2 extractor!


----------



## Keef

Money is in the bank Hippie !--That would be a dream grow !-- How many varieties  could U get out there !--I'm jealous of U just having that possibility! --I can't wait to have an extract to work with on this Liquid Weed  Project !-- This new polyploid process looks very promising !
I'd be happy with a CO2 extractor but that HBC wax be the goal !--So the CO2 extractor gonna have to buy me one of them HBC machines one day !--- I can spank some hiney  with a THC and CBD - CO2 extract ! We gonna have to decide what is strong enough !-- Gonna need some quality control feedback !


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys are making my head hurt!  Gotta w**k tonight, so I don't want to use too much brain power now!  4:20 early anybody?


----------



## Hippie420

Only thing that worries me is they might pull the same bull mess here that they did in Oregon. That would take me from 12 plants down to 4, which would suck. If I could still grow 12 with my med card and grow them out instead of caging 'em, I could still grow a really great harvest.

Time will tell.


----------



## Rosebud

I would love to join you DD


----------



## Kraven

Howdy all, busy day for me. just read the book and the OFC seems to be doing well on autopilot. Gonna grab some of the slayer a few Ibuprofen and get my swerve on. Oh and sadly another crime goes unsolved in the south.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> nes, those 5 gal pots can be ok. you are going to have to be very careful with your waterings until those roots spread out more. the soil is going to have a hard time drying out if you water too much.  i just started using a turkey baster to water the small stuff.
> that way i can concentrate on the area around the roots and not have to water the entire pot.



YD, I have been using a turkey baster right up to this point.  Yes, I water the whole 5 gal pot.  But, I did not wait until water came out the bottom, so, maybe it will be O:K.  Just got to keep on learning.  Thank You


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> You'll do fine, Nes. I know dirt growers that move to larger pots in stages, but when you grow outside, the plants go from pot to ground and grow well.
> 
> Keef, they're 40K signatures away from getting a ballot for complete legalization in the Mitten. I'll bet it passes since I popped the bucks to re-up my med card. It'll be the sweetest $125 I ever wasted.
> 
> Got a 40'X140' spot outback that's been used to grow organic veggies for the last ten years. Ought to be able to hatch some nice buds outta there. Start saving for that CO2 extractor!



I love getting my finger in the dirt.  Thank You Hippie.


----------



## yarddog

Ha-ha, kraven that's bad.    But good


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? --U high ?

Hippie looks like U sent a lot more seed than I'll need !-- I have to do this when the sprout oops like a little comma !--It's not weed but they getting up to 50% conversion to tetraploid survival rate !---It might be sending U a fisfull of tetras to sort out !-- The recipe is not for weed but why not !-- I ain't no dumb sheet !-- 
I have no doubt I have the skills to pull this off !--Gonna have to grow them out to see what U got !-- Have to clone it before knowing what U got just in case it's the new U.B.C. Chemo !--


----------



## yarddog

Well, I finally have a few plants going.   The auto is the largest.     I think I burned it when I transplanted to happy frog a few weeks ago.    View attachment 233959
.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I wish I had some of your Green Giant !--I'd smoke it right now !-
Dog little plants grow into big plants don 't they ?--Good Luck with the grow !
D.D. got put on call tonight !-- So I got pharming help !
Umbra your B.B. has really stepped up and become a corner post in my grow !-- Works well for me !
The power company came by today to notify me the power would be off from 8-5 next Wednesday! --That just might be the straw that broke the aero back !--I won't lose anything !--I ran pumps and bubbler off a car battery and survived a 14 hour outage without losing anything but it worked me !--I need some more dirt !


----------



## Keef

Hippie that 4 plant law Rose got to deal with --I think they mean 4 plants they can find !


----------



## Kraven

yea you nuked that one bro, don't feel bad 2 grows ago I smoked one in week three of flower....never fed her again, just watered her till harvest.

I see you have taken to using plastic crap you get with every to-go meal...good on you that's what I have done for years. Spoons are known females knives are to be watched....seemed to work for me.


----------



## Keef

I don't remember Giggy checking in today --Hope all is well !--I convinced the Big Foot done got Cane !


----------



## Kraven

Why do we have to continue to belittle a real fear that I chose to disclose to my friends?


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Cuz U never crossed my mind when I made that post !-- Kraven ain't no body picking on U or trying to get under your skin !-- Just seems like U feel like everyone wants to pick a fight or something! -- This your brothers and sisters here man !-- I apolgize if I've said something to make U feel like I'm giving U a hard time !-- It came up on T.V. and Cane was headed to the woods and I most certainly  was harassing him about it !--I won't mention it again !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im scared of Spiders. Little basterds are hard to see. Least i can see Big Foot and shoot him in his ***. :48:


----------



## Keef

Hopper -It's funny U said that --One of Hippie's Hobbie's is raising spiders !--He collects all kinds !--Tell them about your spider collection Hippie !


----------



## Keef

Twice since we been to the beach a Scorpion stung me on the ---butt  when I sat on one !--Only good scorpion is a dead scorpion! -- Made me cry !-- Like ? --Getting stung by a scorpion!


----------



## Keef

I got some fears too !-- One I didn't even know about till we got my demon dog jet from the farm !---D.D. was talking to this lady and I had him on a leash letting him walk around --doo-da --doo-da --Hey led me RO the corner of the house like he was on a mission !!-- I'm looking down at the dog and when I look up I'm starring right in the eyes of a frigging Buffalo !--He breathed on me !--I mean he was right there !--U know that fight or flight reflex !-- I had that we auto out like a gunslinger !-- First if I had dropped the hammer on that buffalo with a .25 auto loader probably would done nothing but give him a headache !-- I wasn't running at least not till I runner out of bullets !--We smoothed it over and I pretended I had some dignity left as I slowly backed away !-- I done lost a gunfight with an alligator I don't want to go there again !


----------



## yarddog

Spiders.    No sir, not my cup of tea.  
 I've caught two rattlesnakes, I ride wheelies at 100 mph.  I've done some crazy stuff.   But you toss a spider on me and I'll hurt myself trying to get away.  The shop I work at has a huge spider population.    We work on garbage trucks, usually have three or four at a time. Where there are flies, there be SPIDERS!      Satan's creation right there.  That's what a spider is.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,Spiders and Mesquitos,,hate the little bastages.


----------



## Keef

I get in a tight place --somebody yell "Snake" I'll hurt myself getting the "F" up outta there !-- I think I get it from Uncle Oats !--Bumped into a tree with his boat --snake fell out the tree into the boat -- Unk let him have it with both barrel !--Kilt the snake and the boat !


----------



## Keef

Everytime I ever been on a horse I got hurt --Most times they just buck me off and do that Mexican hat dance on me !--Others like that run under a low limb trick --brush me off like fly --Then do the Mexican hat dance on me !-- Then there's  5he classic run then stop real fast and throw me over they head --Then do the Mexican hat dance on me !-- Another one --I started to get up on him and he reached around and bit me on the butt!--hard !--No I mean real hard !-- I would eat a horse !--I mean really kill his *** cook him and eat him !--They'll  hurt U ! -And never trust a mule !


----------



## Keef

This week --Keef makes his first tetraploid marijuana Frankenplant !--- Anyone asked --Hippie bred it and I can swear it was not made using the Colchicine Process !-- Hippie's Mutant = Chem 91-x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl -x- Keef !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Spiders, snakes, big foots....  really guys? I'll tell you the real nightmare, other than root aphids & spider mites (spit, spit!)-- cockroaches! Or for that matter, any roach! Keef has tried for years to get me to empower myself by just killing one! Yew, no! If I see one in my bedroom, there's no way i'm sleeping in there if Keef don't kill it & get rid of it, not down the toilet either! And, god help me if it has wings cause I will literally have a heart attack!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Abs are cool, but have you tried stuffed crust pizza?
People say nothing is impossible... but, I do nothing every day!
Entertaining myself cause everyone else went bed.


----------



## Hippie420

Nope, still hangin'.


----------



## mrcane

.Morning.All....Had a great trip, River was to high,this looks like the norm.for this year...Had a great snowpack in the mountains in Dec. Now we are getting this so called El Nino...Nothing but warm & wet air...So that puts spring & high water, about a month early....If ya don't go, you won't Know!!!  Seen lots of elk, only a couple other fisherman... And No B.F. sightings....We Floated the river two days,& It was beautiful...
  So looks like my papayas are doing nicely...my clones seem to have gone through a drought..Will see if they make it...There are roots, but the plants look sad...Will Try to do a little catching up .....Hope that you have all been well.....:48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, taking some cuttings and heading to see the old hippy today, he has a few new cuts for me and I'm sure we will have a grand old time as always. Ol fellow gets me sideways most of the time, never seen J's these big that were hand rolled....swear he rolls J's that are the size of a roll of dimes. We always have three to five strains we "test". Sadly to say the Gainsville green project never got off the ground, the five old beans we were able to locate just never germed......wish I could have shared some GG with the OFC Family, only the Hippy Slayer comes close to GG. It will be in my top five forever I think, here is my top 5 whats yours?

1. Gainsville Green (extinct)
2. Hippy Slayer (cut only)
3. CaliO (cut only)
4. Blue Meanie (cut only)
5. Doc's Pride (cut only)


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I don't remember Giggy checking in today --Hope all is well !--I convinced the Big Foot done got Cane !


i'm still here.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Kraven...Nice Favorites list you got there .....That sure sounds like a safety meeting that, I would like to sit in on...Hope you have a High time....
   Gainsville Green sounds like some of the weed we were getting in Fort Laud.back in the 80s....


----------



## Kraven

You sir are correct, it is and its unique lime green appearance gave credence to the word "krippy" since it was like superman's kryptonite. It's the only weed I ever took a full white walled bong rip and then I went green. It could be found mostly in central Florida in the early to mid eighties. I ran across a dude a few months back touting he has some beans so after carefully vetting him it was established that he did indeed have the original genes, but he was remiss in proper storage and they lost their ability to germ. I have a line on 7 more beans but after that I have no clue where to look for the real deal. I'm gonna try and give it one more go, my goal is a male and female and then an open pollination to create a true f2 to start back crossing and cubing so that I can get back to the real thing. I desperately want to revive this strain, it was my first true good smoke, and I loved it. - see Keef isn't the only mad scientist we have roaming these halls.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Having my coffee and watching an Audie Murphy Western. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--Where's my pipe ? --


----------



## Keef

U know those bottles I've sent seed out in ? -- I have a full bottle of Hippie's  Dawg seed germing in in a container in the dark !--Come Monday night all that have germed will get hit with Voodoo juice !-- Tuesday when the treatment is complete the sprouts will be an planted !-- The surviving plants will be tetraploid !-- So by next weekend I MAY HAVE several tetras !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning folks. Drinking the first Coke of the day and watching South Park. Yehawwwww.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys! Did you see Bill Maher last night? He smoked a joint on tv...seriously.. I stood and cheered!  He past it around to the panel and only one didn't take it...   I am inspired.  

Kraven, that sounds like noble work trying to find your childhood strain that made you turn green. I hope you find her and enjoy it and share. lol... That is very cool.

Hippie, what are you doing?  

WH, Sorry i missed your birthday. hugs.
Keef... I think we should change your name to tetra!
Morning Umbra, i see you down there.


----------



## Rosebud

Oops< i forgot... Cane, welcome back. I missed you. So el nino... it is 46 degrees here this morning. When i was a kid we had snow in feb. I am kinda happy for el nino.I bet you had fun.. I hope your clones are ok.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Not to beat a dead horse or anything, but...I used to have a pet tarantula named Stella. I had her for 25 years. the ex killed her while we were going thru the divorce. I also have had a few snakes and lizards. The best way to deal with the big roaches also called pawmetto bugs....iguanas love to eat them. I knew some folks in Houston that gave their iguana its own room, and he got nearly 6 ft long.


----------



## Rosebud

The only critter I am afraid of is mice... snakes and all the above are fine with me.. a mouse in the house? i am standing on the dining room table.

What a jerk to kill your spidey.. my son's ex broke his grandmothers cookie jar... i am still ticked.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys! Did you see Bill Maher last night? He smoked a joint on tv...seriously.. I stood and cheered! He past it around to the panel and only one didn't take it... I am inspired.
> 
> Kraven, that sounds like noble work trying to find your childhood strain that made you turn green. I hope you find her and enjoy it and share. lol... That is very cool.
> 
> Hippie, what are you doing?
> 
> WH, Sorry i missed your birthday. hugs.
> Keef... I think we should change your name to tetra!
> Morning Umbra, i see you down there.


 Rose, I watched Bill Maher and started yelling yeeeehaawwww. Killer Mike was taking hits and Margret Cho jumped in at the end. Best Bill Maher episode!


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> The only critter I am afraid of is mice... snakes and all the above are fine with me.. a mouse in the house? i am standing on the dining room table.
> 
> What a jerk to kill your spidey.. my son's ex broke his grandmothers cookie jar... i am still ticked.


 I don't think the ex was trying to kill her. She killed all her prize fish as well. We have been getting some mice in the garage area and I put a few traps out. My son was doing some trim work and all of a sudden 3 traps went off. He wouldn't even put them in the trash.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, it was like a mark in time.. that was important. It is our own tinnamin square..It is armstrong on the moon, it is like when john was killed. or kennedy shot... or when lucy and ricky  slept together? did they?  Anyway, it was a big deal...ok not as big as any of those things..but a moment to remember.


----------



## Keef

Shouldn't be much more talk of them Rose !--The time for talk is over !-- When I get an e,tract to start to work on my Liquid  Weed Project !--Then I'll shut up about that too !-- I'm like squeeky hinges --I get oiled -I shut up !-- I'll be treating the sprouts from the orphan seed I just planted -- Trips-x-T.E. --Head Trip - Blueberry  Widows and a Nordle and a Skunk !-

I'M about where I need to be at this time --Open the Chute and let's get this rodeo started !


----------



## Rosebud

You don't need to shut up..


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> The only critter I am afraid of is mice... snakes and all the above are fine with me.. a mouse in the house? i am standing on the dining room table.
> 
> What a jerk to kill your spidey.. my son's ex broke his grandmothers cookie jar... i am still ticked.



   Mice,Rats & snakes, I'm with you rose,except I would beat you too the table,,,


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Love Bill,,,he is a cool guy an Athiest like myself.


----------



## Hippie420

Saw a tombstone once that read, "Here lies an Atheist; All dressed up and no where to go."

Used to moonlight at a Catholic cemetery. Amazing what you can learn from tombstones.


----------



## Kraven

Dude, the ol Hippy FOGGED me out. Dunno what he had rolled up, honestly forgot to ask. I am so hungry, all I can think about is a huge smoked pork roast, some mashed taters w/gravy, fresh sting beans and buttermilk biscuits and a mason jar of cold sweet tea. Luckily that's our left overs, and I'm making fresh biscuits now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Saw a tombstone once that read, "Here lies an Atheist; All dressed up and no where to go."
> 
> Used to moonlight at a Catholic cemetery. Amazing what you can learn from tombstones.



There is no place to go,,,up or down,,and im sure your not gonna be caring.  :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> There is no place to go,,,up or down,,and im sure your not gonna be caring. :rofl:


 Nope, I ain't gonna care, and I'm sure I won't be smellin' too good!

COLD out there today, brothers and sisters! Didn't need the weatherman to tell me it was five degrees. When you walk on snow and it sounds like you're walking on corn flakes, it's cold. When your nose hairs freeze into needles, it's cold. When snow dog can't wait to get back indoors, it's COLD!

And people wonder why Yankees are crazy?


----------



## WeedHopper

I know why Yankees are crazy.........They like cold weather,,they gots to be crazy. lol


----------



## Rosebud

excuse me, crazy yankees? I may resemble that remark, not sure.


----------



## mossycrew479

I here ya Hippie 420 -9 this morning with 20mph winds -30 below dang I'm moving south soon!!![emoji22]


----------



## yarddog

Well, its 45 here today, and I got my 55,000 btu diesel heater fired up in my shop.   Let's see, yup 75 degrees in here now.   
Kraven, man you fixing to EAT!!!   
I just stopped working for a bit and had a meal of pot roast, rice and cauliflower.    Coke in a mason jar.  I've grown very find of Mason jars.  Couple caps and I should be good for a few more hours.   I do wish I had time to work on the projects I have, instead of wrenching on everyone else's junk all the time.   And when I get family's junk fixed, my junk breaks down.  Ha-ha.  It's a perpetual ordeal I'm afraid.


----------



## DirtyDiana

A thief broke into our house last night. He started searching for money; I woke up & started searching with him.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I beat a mouse to death in a garbage bag. But, typically, I am not a violent person. Well, there was the vicious wet washcloth attack on Keef that time-- doesn't count, he scared me & I was naked in the shower with soap in my eyes!


----------



## WeedHopper

DD,,,stop talking about being naked in a shower,,,Keefs gonna get mad at the milk man. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Hippie420

You shower naked? Shame!


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Well, its 45 here today, and I got my 55,000 btu diesel heater fired up in my shop.   Let's see, yup 75 degrees in here now.
> Kraven, man you fixing to EAT!!!
> I just stopped working for a bit and had a meal of pot roast, rice and cauliflower.    Coke in a mason jar.  I've grown very find of Mason jars.  Couple caps and I should be good for a few more hours.   I do wish I had time to work on the projects I have, instead of wrenching on everyone else's junk all the time.   And when I get family's junk fixed, my junk breaks down.  Ha-ha.  It's a perpetual ordeal I'm afraid.



Dog i like to take mason jars,,screw the lid to the bottom of a shelf and use the jar for bolts and stuff.


----------



## Hippie420

If anybody knows where I can sell snot for a buck a gallon, let me know. I could buy one of Keef's extraction machines free and clear.


----------



## mrcane

Had a nice safety meeting  with the neighbor....Smoked up some.. Lemon Kush, and a Little Blueberry Haze...was a nice combo..  We even Got to sit outside,A nice 46* day...mid Feb???


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> If anybody knows where I can sell snot for a buck a gallon, let me know. I could buy one of Keef's extraction machines free and clear.


Yur soooooo nasty. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sometimes the best thing you can do is just stop, breathe, & focus on the positive.  And if that doesn't work, try weed, wine, & a new pair of shoes!


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant do Weed and Wine,,,makes my clothes fall off.:guitar:


----------



## Rosebud

Hey.. i need opinions please.. I messed up my last batch of rso... it didn't set up.. making a new one today. Since this is an outdoor grow where the wind blows sand, I notice my rso has some sand in it..
I am thinking after this batch is decarbed I will rinse it under running water before it goes in the machine... What are your thoughts?


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll !-- Had a nap !-- Wake and Bake all over again !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Better watch the milk man Keef,,,he aint selling butter.:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose dissolve in alcohol  filter and evaporating again !--Better yet !--Dissolve in alcohol then place container in the freezer for 24 hours to more !-- Get filters and everything ready take your solution and filter thru coffee filter quickly !--The plant waxes and water soluble  will gum up so U can filter them out !-- Should make clean RSO !


----------



## yarddog

Hopper, that's cool.  I learned that trick from my dad.   I've never seen anyone else but him do that with the jars.


----------



## Rosebud

I filter the heck out of it Keef, my question is will it hurt to run water over the herb before going in the machine?  It isn't water soluble so it shouldn't right?


----------



## Keef

That's  different Rose I thought U had dirty RSO !-- Shouldn't hurt a thing if U gentle and water is Luke water !-- Hippie waits till snow time --puts his weed in a red cement mixer with some ice and turns her on !-Those tricome stalks freeze and break off -- Filter it thru hash bags --dry it and  presto change -O --Bubble Hash ! 
Oh! --Rose I'll explain that later --it's  a good thing !


----------



## mrcane

Keef  Morning again.....Man...I got an order from My Dad to learn "Amazing Grace" on My Banjo.....He is 93 so I better get practicing....


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Hopper, that's cool.  I learned that trick from my dad.   I've never seen anyone else but him do that with the jars.



Thats cause im freaking 60 yrs old. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane --I think U need to put that greenery blues  poem Umbra wrote to music !--It's da blues man !


----------



## Keef

Hopper get used to it U old now !---Dog I use plastic miracle whip jars !--First time U drop a glass jar full of bolts you'll know why I use plastic! --- I glue the lid to the bottom of a shelf !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper get used to it U old now !---Dog I use plastic miracle whip jars !--First time U drop a glass jar full of bolts you'll know why I use plastic! --- I glue the lid to the bottom of a shelf !



I aint that old ,,,i can still hold a glass jar young man. :smoke1:


----------



## yarddog

I have an odd attachment to glass.   I will buy a brand of mayo just because it is in glass.   I prefer glass, I guess partly due to plastic leeching into food, and I'm old school.  
Hopper, my pops is 60 this year too.   You guys got to see some good years for sure.


----------



## Rosebud

I am with you YD, i love glass and plastic not so much. Got the rso in the machine, i rinsed it...

WH, you are in fine company in your sixtys!


----------



## Keef

I am intimate with High density polyethylene !-( or as I call it milk jug plastic )-- I have a bowl molded from milk jugs and Mardi Gras beads !-- Whether U like it or not our world is awash with plastic !--My solution was to mold railroad cross ties plastic lumber and stuff out of it 15 years ago !--They laughed at me !-- and told me it was more cost effective to bury our trash than to recycle !-- So that's  a tender topic for me ! ---


----------



## yarddog

We have plastic molecules in our blood.   It's scary really.   And we wonder why we get so many illnesses????


----------



## Rosebud

margarine=plastic


----------



## Keef

I made a real fool out of myself back in the day !---I told them -- Your bid landfill liners are leaking into the ground water !--If U drill a water well to that level put some methane wells into the landfill --Use the methane to power steam turbines --Draw the water for the steam from underneath the landfill !--If will pull the contaminated water back towards the landfill the contaminates will collect in the steam generator !--They just laughed and laughed !--


----------



## mrcane

What was it I heard by 2050? there will be more weight in Plastic in the ocean than Fish...Not sure of that date....  
  Keef they already doin that stuff.....:


----------



## Keef

I know Cane I was there !-- They still use mostly plastic factory waste !-- I wanted a sorting /recycling / manufacturing facility /power station at the landfill !-- I had my eye on cross ties - fence and telephone poles !-- They just wanted thier trash out of sight !--- I was just at the right place at the wrong time !--us in the south they don't do much of that fancy recycling stuff !--


----------



## Kraven

Wow what an amazing day, good visit with the ol hippy, great lunch and an epic nap and now smoking on a bowl of Blue Meanie getting my swerve back on. Took a few pics of the garden today, thought I would share, I took out the SSTD to get a pic under natural light and all my girls look just this great, I'm very pleased with the nute changes I made. Hope everyone had as good a day as I'm having.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !-- Love me some bud porn !!-- Got a nice buzz !--Life could be worse !-- That was great about Bill Mayer !--- The world is changing !--The light just hasn't reached my Texas yet !--


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> I have an odd attachment to glass.   I will buy a brand of mayo just because it is in glass.   I prefer glass, I guess partly due to plastic leeching into food, and I'm old school.
> Hopper, my pops is 60 this year too.   You guys got to see some good years for sure.



Thats me,,i love Glass,,,one of the cleanest materials on the Planet. I hate Plastic, ,,its polluting  our water and Landfills.


----------



## Keef

Did U know for awhile in the 70s they experimented with giving feed lot calves liquid feed and an inert plastic as roughage ?--


----------



## Keef

Umbra just so U know BPU-x-B.B. is next !--


----------



## Keef

Ya'll gonna have a problem with my genetically modified weed ain't cha ?
I hope not !--I'll feel bad !--I'll still do it but I'll feel bad !


----------



## WeedHopper

Not me,,as long as its not made with plastic. Lol


----------



## Keef

With good genetics like this how can wrong ?--The breeding rule around here is beat your momma or get out the grow room !--- What was the name of that Zombie Juice ? -- I'm calling it Hippie's  Mutants until one earns that name !--Have U noticed how I threw that Colchicine word around a lot and I ain't said squat about this new and improved process ?--


----------



## Hippie420

Yeah, I have noticed. How's come yer suddenly tight lipped about it? I caught the comment about treating sprouts rather than seeds, but I've been waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Keef

Hippie that led to here !-- I was hoping for 1 out of a 1,000 success rate !-- New treatment claims 50% on another species !-- I would be thrilled with 10% success rate !-- Gonna cost me $35 for enough to do this a thousand times !-- Better than that I understand it !---We will be knowing if it worked first time next week !-- I


----------



## Keef

Maybe I find one with tricomes big enough to pick ?


----------



## Hippie420

We have ways to make you talk, Keef.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I got to make sure it works first !-- Couple weeks I'll know what I need to know !--Then I would imagine Green Santa gonna show up one day with a little bottle of Zombie Juice and instructions !!--Told ya'll I got to share if I don't want to lose something !--This easy Hippie !--3-4 steps no muss no fuss !-- A germinating seed has rapidly dividing cells -- They don't do it but I can piggy back the active ingredient thru the cell wall on another common chemical !-- The active ingredient will interfer with cell division leaving the DNA from mother and daughter cell inside the same cell !--This cell will reproduce true --producing cells with this double DNA !--Dominate and/or recessive traits  can be exaggerated by a double set of instructions in the cells!-- U hit the right combination and the plant will get double instructions on how much  THC to produce !--All attempts at polyploid weed that I've found has been with colchicine !-- This is a different way to get there !


----------



## Keef

U won't know what U got in a plant till after harvest --Gonna have to sex them and clone before U even know !


----------



## Kraven

Been up long enough to smoke some CaliO and drink two cups of strong black coffee. Love the CaliO, it tastes and smells like tangerines, and its a nice "desert" type of smoke, sweet with a very energetic, giggly upbeat high. Gonna get a few things done in the home office today, and enjoy Valentines Day with the wife, she is one of the few that feels V day is made by Hallmark, and she requires no special treatment, she said last week I treat her like valentines day daily so no need to cut that off to just one day a year....we are gonna go to the breakfast buffet this am, got one down the road that's as country as you can get, a little old black lady owns it and you can taste it


----------



## giggy

:smoke1:


----------



## Kraven

I finally got in the tent today and had time to get some bud shots. I'm always amazed at what the camera captures... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mossycrew479

Man Kraven those are magazine shots for seed co. Absolutely beautiful wish these phones had swipe and sniff.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Kraven, Nice way to start the day"Bud Porn"...:48: Yaaaa Love it..
  Yep.... Everyday is Valentines day & Mother's Day.....


----------



## Kraven

mossycrew479 said:


> Man Kraven those are magazine shots for seed co. Absolutely beautiful wish these phones had swipe and sniff.



Thank you Mossy for such kind words, I'm just a middle of the road hack, I get lucky sometimes


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C.   Kraven, Nice way to start the day"Bud Porn"...:48: Yaaaa Love it..
> Yep.... Everyday is Valentines day & Mother's Day.....





Morning Cane, thanks for the kind words, this old dog can still find a few good bones every once in awhile.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, nice way to wake up Kraven, beautiful. Thank you. very nice.


----------



## mrcane

How about a microscope App. for my new phone... Samsung Note 5...Anyone running a good one?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Was that pics of that dope stuff ? -- Gotta find my lighter --after I find my mind !


----------



## Rosebud

Who want to join me for my first valentine bowl of the day?


----------



## Keef

I'm in !--Got D.D. put to bed-- she got to work tonight !--Ain't no Holidays in the medical field !--Be glad when I can get her out for good !--


----------



## mrcane

:48:  I'm in Rose...Happy Valentines Day...:heart:


----------



## Keef

I want to start a petition to stop them " Poor Puppy" commercials on T.V. !--  Another thing why they always get fat people to do commercials for starving children ? --All that guilt trip charity stuff need to stop !


----------



## Keef

I want to see commercials to support your local pot farmers!


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment Joint Setup Complete.gif


View attachment multiple passing-joint-smiley-emoticon.gif


View attachment pink led rose.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rose..beautiful; Kraven...beautiful; Keef if NCH ever did a commercial, you'd move to Cali...lol.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I saw your thread about a vegetable garden !--I'm gonna have this stuff and I grow some tomatoes  and peppers and some herbs !---Wonder what a tetra tomato would look like ? --It's  not like I'm gene splicing different species together !--It would be genetically modified but 100 % tomato !


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc,  no smoke for me.   Woke up yesterday with an infection in my nasel passages.   Smoked a little yesterday and made it worse.  Good time to take a break anyway.   
 Kraven, wow man, that's all I can say.  You say your a middle of the road hack. But I don't buy it.


----------



## Keef

The already kicked me out of California once Umbra !-- I just want the opportunity to do that here without going to jail !-- Best I don't see NCH'S grow --It would just make me mad !-- I got to hide and watch over shoulder and never mention weed !-- Why they got to call me a criminal ?--


----------



## Keef

Dog pack a few gel caps with decarbed weed it'll help keep U comfortable! --Take care of yourself!


----------



## mrcane

Just realized I forgot to change the bulb when I went to 12/12.... 8 Days :doh::hitchair: Got the HPS in... ****


----------



## Hippie420

I've done it on purpose before. Some sativas seem to stretch less when switched to 12/12 under MH for a couple of weeks before changing to HPS. No biggie!


----------



## mrcane

Ah...:48:  Thanks....


----------



## Keef

Yep!--I was napping !--Wake and Bake --4:20 ---Something !--Do it l over again !
I was piping thru the channels before I took a nap and I stumbled upon the local city council meeting where the voted down the ordinance for a ticket for weed !-- Pissed me off !--They had several people speak about mmj but the council was not moved !--Bastids !---Those people need mmj !-- Ain't nothing I can do about it !--U can smoke it on T.V. but Texas will still throw your A-s-s in jail !--I'm having anger issues about this !--- I grow mmj !--I wonder if a Tetra has ever been made in Texas ?-- Not this way !--I'm sure !---Stuff wl be here tommorrow --seed are sprouting --We bout to do this !--Don't know what I'll find but I'll be looking !--Ain't gonna be no --I made a tetra yea !--It's a means to an end !-- Now I need to perfect my Liquid Weed then I'll need something else to chase !--Wanna get high ?


----------



## Keef

Where's  my Fab. man Giggy ? -- I want him to think about the how to of a problem !--Giggy --I need a pressure vessel to contain weed with a collect bowl below it --I need to cool that chamber to minus 40 (maybe with liquid CO2 ?)--while pulling a vacuum! -- Then I need to pressurize that container !--Could U think about it Cuz ? -- A hyberbaric chamber is way out my reach but I knows some people who can build stuff !---I want those terepenes in my Liquid Weed !--I want someone to take a hit off my juice and be able to recognize the the taste and smell of the source weed !


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt Keef,,,ya sure make me read alot. MY EYES are tired. Lol


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !--Sorry !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 233995
> 
> 
> View attachment 233996
> 
> 
> View attachment 233997



Happy Vanlentine's Rose, I'll join you in a smoke.  Thanks!:joint4:


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon, OFC, Happy Valentine's Day.  Cane glad you had a good trip.  Kraven beautiful plants, great pictures.


----------



## Rosebud

I just saw the best thing, my beneficial mites under the loupe...Man, they are like drug sniffing dogs.. They are just running up and down looking for food. They are translucent and the bad mites are brown.  I love nature.  I gave the good mites some water.  Cleaning up the grow room,  (fancy bathroom, turned dirty grow room) Vacuuming everything even the fan and light fixtures.. I hope i am clean in there. Time to clone again. Lost my last ones due to dipping in poison first..duh.  This is the most i have moved since the "event'... shaky muscles now.  

Nes, i dropped you a note..You are doing great...did you think about a worm bin?


----------



## Kraven

Good afternoon OFC'ers. I can remember bouncing from site to site, RIU being my last experience....yea. I lurked for years all over the place since I'm just not trustful in nature. I befriended peeps here after I came out of lurking and found a happy wonderful place to be. What we have here in the OFC is unique and refreshing, just a bunch of old farts trying to help one another along. Then some changes happened in my life and looking back I can see that I have sorta "pulled out" for a bit here at the OFC. I realized that every second of every day is priceless, some things we take for granted get taken from us way too soon. I just wanted everyone to know how much I value each and everyone here at the OFC. I have hard time with trust and when people get too close before I'm ready I'll pull back, it's a PTSD thing and I don't expect anyone to understand. What happened to Rose can happen to anyone one of us any second now, she means a bunch to me, more than I think she realizes. I noticed today, or simply slowed down enough to notice that over the last couple of months I have dropped by less and less here, and it seems I'm loosing the connection with some of you I once had, that pains me greatly....so what I'm really trying to say is let the people you love know you love them, you may not get another chance. OFC, I can't think of anyone here I don't love to some extent....not the swapping spit in a hot shower kind of love, more of a respect kind of love. I know I don't drop in as often, but there is not a day that goes by I don't pop in and read.....sometimes I'm just quiet and don't have anything to say, other times I come to share my garden with you all, something I only do with people I care about. We have a community here, something that does not happen in the real word and we need to fight like hell to keep it what it is.....


----------



## Keef

Rose don't feel bad !--My first mite infestation --I dipped my plants in soapy water and almost wiped out my grow !--Seems my cure was worse than the disease !

Did U know Amazon Prime delivers on Sunday ? --They delivered me some DMSO and a new pH pen !--They don't work so well after U ricochet them off the wall !-- I'm sorry !--I was frustrated !


----------



## Keef

What Brother Kraven said !-- Cuz ---I see your PTSD but that happened to U !-- Some of us understand more than U know !-- To me that's  just a part of U don't 'fect me none !--- Like U said --We got a community here !--I'd go crazy without U guys around !--Only place I can be myself !--Ain't that a dam shame !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I wish there were more hours in the day & everyone was nice & bread didn't make you fat.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Like the pics & posts Kraven. When Keef first found this site, I figured it wouldn't last. Since his head injury years ago, he has some social anxieties & doesn't make friends easily. In many ways, the OFC has been extremely good for him. It makes me happy to know he has friends to chat with while I'm working; I used to worry about him when I worked all weekend, but now  I know you guys will be there for him. Thanks OFC!


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, thanks for sharing that. I know life is really hard sometimes and the only thing that matters is folks. Family and friends and the lives you touch and that touch yours is really all that matters. John was right, all you need is love..oh, and View attachment hug.gif


View attachment pot heart.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

DD,don't worry we got Keef.


----------



## Keef

Lots and lots of weed !--

When I was on morphine --D.D. had to come home from work a couple times to take me to the hospital to get sewed up !--Like the time I got into a fight with a saws all !--Sawzall ate me up !-- And the time I fell into my garden tools and took the tine  of a 4 prong rake under my jaw !-- I thought I was superman when I was on that stuff !-- Po-Po bring me and my pup home after a bumper bender in a parking lot !-- I was putting on the crazy to avoid that ticket !--He told D.D. not to let me drive again !--She told him talk to the state of Texas --They issued him a license! --It's  hard to act crazy when U want to laugh !--Mane she ripped that Po-Po a new one !


----------



## Keef

It  was no problem that he threatened to take me to jail but once he said he would also take the dog to the pound and have it put to down !--That was the line he shouldn't have crossed !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, we need to get you a fat suite, you know so you just bounce off stuff.


----------



## ness

Keef, you, and WH crack me up. :rofl:  Kraven thank you for you nice words.  And, again, I love your pictures.  I might go out today to a smoke out, but I just want to sit back and take it easy.


----------



## umbra

Kraven...no more needs to be said. Keef...say whatever you want...it's all therapy.


----------



## ness

Rose, I have thought of a worm bed.  I like those big night crawlers.  What do, you feed them?  But, I am not ready for the project right, now.


----------



## Keef

What I need to do is stay away from Doctor drugs !-- I'm better now !-- I think what has helped me most was U guys  that the upcoming end to prohibition which gave me a new purpose !-- I've learned a thing or two from U guys and sometimes ya'll make me hit the books again !-- I don't have to tell U guys how I can focus on a problem ( like OCD brain damage focus !) that interest me and I don't stop till I find what I'm after !-- I'll be making my tetras starting tommorrow and after I perfect this Liquid Weed --I'm gonna need a new focus ! --This about over !


----------



## Rosebud

you feed them you left over veggies and coffee grounds and they love pumpkin and squash... they slurp (oh gross) so rotten lettuce, anything but meat and I hear they don't like citrus. peelings, etc.. maybe some newspaper.. no grease.  It is very fun, let me know when you want to learn.  Ok so, it isn't as fun as a lot of other things, but if your really board a worm bin is the way to go.View attachment gardener smiley.gif


----------



## Keef

Rose we fished growing up --We had worm bins !-We'll they weren't bins --We raised eat worms in a broken fridge laid down on it's back --A chunk of wood to keep the lid open !-- All veggie scraps coffee grounds with some leaves and compost stuff !--Always had fishing bait !


----------



## giggy

alright ofc'ers, i ended up loosing all my clones. i cut then at a angle, dipped them in rooting powder and placed in jiffy #7 pucks. sprayed twice a day and kept under a dome and one 13w 5000k cfl bulb. the one i did pull out of the puck had no roots. i'm not sure what i did wrong but i got to figure it out.


----------



## Keef

Sorry Giggy I love my aerocloner !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy --get U a 5 gallon bucket --Some Styrofoam and an aquarium pump and stone !-- Stick some cuts thru a piece of Styrofoam and float them in the bucket -- Cloning via DWC !


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, how long did you leave them rooting? Sometimes mine take forever. A heating mat is good if it is cold where there are. I use one in my bedroom. They like their feet warm.. Sounds like you did everything right, don't give up..
When you cut at an angle did you do that under water? Rose tip.


----------



## umbra

We are getting close to the end of this click. At 7 weeks and looking stellar. My son mentioned to me that we ran 7 plants that were not Jack and that we could have maximized our yield by doing all Jacks. We were testing a couple of strains that we ran in the tent, to see how they would do and if they would be worth running or not. So here is the GDP that NCH tells us is the cut in NorCal. Thinking we just might run with this one. I had to find something with some scale so you get a better understanding of the bud, lol.


----------



## Keef

Roll that nasty weed up in that magazine and send it to me and I'll make sure it is disposed of properly!--Jack Herer ?--I'm watching U !-- And Potent Weight be thy name !


----------



## Kraven

That GDP looks dead on Umbra, nice job man, you crushed it this grow.


----------



## Keef

Hanging with grow masters like this ---surely some of it will rub off on me !


----------



## Rosebud

WOW and yum Umbra!  Your son's a chip off the ole block.


----------



## Keef

Wanna get high ?


----------



## umbra

Kraven, I will wait until harvest to take some pix of the Jack. It's just getting better everyday. No amber though. Another week for sure. As we might say on the East Coast...furgetaboutit


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy --get U a 5 gallon bucket --Some Styrofoam and an aquarium pump and stone !-- Stick some cuts thru a piece of Styrofoam and float them in the bucket -- Cloning via DWC !



keef i was thinking of making a bubble cloner (same as dwc). i have to have something that will fit in my freezer on a fridge freezer combo. so i'm limited to space.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, how long did you leave them rooting? Sometimes mine take forever. A heating mat is good if it is cold where there are. I use one in my bedroom. They like their feet warm.. Sounds like you did everything right, don't give up..
> When you cut at an angle did you do that under water? Rose tip.



they where 13 days today. the day before yesterday the leaves started dropping down and touching the soil. and no mater what i did they just wouldn't revive. i don't have a heating mat but i have been keeping the temps in the 75 to 80 range. today flat out on the soil.


----------



## giggy

krav and umbra, nice pics and nice buds.


----------



## Keef

Don't need a 5 gallon bucket Giggy --float them in something with a bubbler ! --It pisses me off that we have to try to grow like we do !--Hiding and never mentioning it !-- That's  just wrong !


----------



## Keef

I got all my stuff rounded up--- I have the instructions memorized --This time tommorrow it'll be outta my hands and up to science! ---I'm rolling the dice !--Be what U gonna be !


----------



## Rosebud

Break a leg Keef.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose --Purple Haze is healthy and Happy !


----------



## Keef

I bet they don't get to use pickle jars in real labs !-- Tommorrow Hippie's Dawgs become Hippie's Mutants !---Anything goes wrong ?--My fault-- your fault--Nobody's fault --I can do this a dozen times with the seed I got !--My will -will be done !-- I keep coming back till I get my Frankenplant !-- Sometimes the impossible  just takes me a little longer !


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, Rose. A old codger I used to work for when I was just a snot nosed kid used to keep worm beds. He claimed all he used was newspaper and peanut oil.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, Wake and Bake time, I have been up since 4 and I could not get back to sleep.  Got my :cop: scanner on, it quit out there right now.  I hear all kinds of stuff going on out there.  Thinking of out there it time for another bowl.


----------



## yarddog

Morning all,  feel like a bus ran over me this morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Kraven

This makes the third time I have passed my office since 6 am this morning thinking hey, need to pop into the OFC and say hiya's


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Morning all,  feel like a bus ran over me this morning.


dog i think that bus was a hit and run here too. I got up feeling bad and my whole body hurts. Did i ever say i hate rain? Well just in case i didn't i hate ran. Everytime it rains i hurt. When i was young the wife and i would play in the rain, now we can't hardly get out of bed. I got to try for more clones, i did put the white widow x big bud and a bb x bpu in the flower box but haven't flipped yet. Got to make sure i have no light leaks and finish my intake plumbing. Yall have a better day then i'm having. Peace


----------



## giggy

Krav i'm waiting on the mail, and i hate waiting but as soon as it gets here i'll let you know.


----------



## Kraven

No worries Giggy, all will come to pass in the right time, don't stress mahn....smoke another and be peaceful...... that's what I'm doing....here :48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Seems like 44 years ago today John Lennon and Yoko Ono took over the Mike Douglas Show for 5 episodes. Funny, they taped all 5 episodes in 3 days...in the basement of the old KYW building at 16th and Walnut St, in Philly. The audience held about 150 people.


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !-- Giggy I'm saving my roots for this anti Inflamatory ointment ! --I'll try it but if it seems to help I'll get U some !-- We get your grow up and running then you'll be better !--Caps twice a day for U and the wife --Tiger Balm --Beemer's Balm--Maybe this root extract ? --Fact is having weed around U can treat lots of  ailments !-- Plus I find I actually smoke less weed since I been on caps ! --U to Dog !


----------



## Keef

I think more coffee and refill the pipe !--


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Morning all, feel like a bus ran over me this morning.


 You and Giggy gotta quit sleeping in the middle of the highway!

Soon as you do, teach this old Yankee. Think a gravel train found me snoozin'.


----------



## Keef

I know that train Hippie !--I'm not feeling like a spring chicken myself !--Must be something in the air !---I got stuff to do today !-- 1 part magic ---8,000 parts water !-- Seed are exactly where they need to be ! -- Waiting on delivery then we make mutants !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all my Friends here at the OFC. Hope yall haves a wonderful day. Hey Keef,,did ya get your Milk delivery yet. lol LOL
Just aggravating you and DD early this morning. Much love to you guys from the Weedhopper.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper !--Put D.D. to bed after working last night !--This job will be much easier on her !---That last she was in an intensive care situation all the time !--She works with well babies now !--  She do a lot of my research !-- Looks like she got veg back under control !--- Just in time too !--I need to move some plants from  dirt to aero to make room for the mutants !--I 'm not saying I'll find what I want but I bet I make one first try -- Maybe --Probably more than one !--Is there any other plant where U have to MAKE your breeding stock ?--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,

I remember that Mike Douglas show...fun memory.

Giggy, lets clone the heck out of our plants today... I am ready..  Finishing the oil again..

Keef, keep on, you got this.


----------



## umbra

One of John Lennon's musical guests was Chuck Berry. They did an amazing jam of Johnny B Good. I don't think there is another recording of them playing together.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> No worries Giggy, all will come to pass in the right time, don't stress mahn....smoke another and be peaceful...... that's what I'm doing....here :48:


wish i could, it would make me feel better.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Go Kraven !-- Giggy I'm saving my roots for this anti Inflamatory ointment ! --I'll try it but if it seems to help I'll get U some !-- We get your grow up and running then you'll be better !--Caps twice a day for U and the wife --Tiger Balm --Beemer's Balm--Maybe this root extract ? --Fact is having weed around U can treat lots of  ailments !-- Plus I find I actually smoke less weed since I been on caps ! --U to Dog !


i plan on doing the same keef. i do have last seasons buckets and the root ball is still in them but i don't know how good it would be now.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc,
> 
> I remember that Mike Douglas show...fun memory.
> 
> Giggy, lets clone the heck out of our plants today... I am ready..  Finishing the oil again..
> 
> Keef, keep on, you got this.


i'm going to try again later today, i hope it works this time. i think i'm gonna start getting everything to build a small bubble cloner.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> One of John Lennon's musical guests was Chuck Berry. They did an amazing jam of Johnny B Good. I don't think there is another recording of them playing together.


 I saw Chuck play at Sherwood Forest. He gets down right dirty when singing to a crowd of stoners.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.just crawling  out of bed have had a stomach flu..weak,stuff coming out both ends...tea, crackers & little puff..for the nausea. ..


----------



## Hippie420

Hope it's gone when you wake up tomorrow. Flu sucks.


----------



## giggy

where has boozo been?


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll want to make a tetraploid MJ plant ?-- Having coffee with D.D. reviewing everything one more time before we throw down !-- This time tommorrow tetras will be in the dirt !--Then it is out of my hands !--I jack it up --Give it back to nature !


----------



## mrcane

Yep Hippie, being sick socks all right...you get  rid of that snot??  This new phone won't let me swear. What's up with that??_


----------



## Keef

The deed is done !--U got any green Mojo to spare --point it this way !  I will be looking for a indicator tommorrow to tell me if it worked !--


----------



## mrcane

You got all the green MOJO I can Roundup Bro....go get em..


----------



## Keef

I treated about 100 sprouts on other species they claim 50% conversion rate !---If I get 50% I don't know what I'll do !-- I would be Happy with 10 --No !--I'd do the naked Scooby-Doo dance for 10 !--


----------



## Rosebud

greenest of mojo to you Keef.View attachment chemist-smiley-emoticon.gif


Cane, sorry you are sick.. ginger tea?  Rest and stuff.

I took 10 clones today giggy. 

It took me three days to clean the bathroom after all the bug parties going on in there.Still moving too slow for me.  

mr rb doing taxes View attachment rubbing-hands-in-excitement-smiley-emoticon.gif
:bolt::48:


----------



## umbra

Green mojo my friend


----------



## umbra

my taxes go in the mail tomorrow to my sister, the accountant


----------



## Keef

I'm working on an epic celebratory buzz!-- I burnt out more than one brain cell getting here !---In science it isn't true unless others can perform the same experiment and get the same results !--I did everything just like the instructions said !--Right down to killing the chicken and germinating the seed in it's blood !--Did the incantations and everything !-- The book say I should get multiple Hippie's Mutants !---What is this tax thing ?


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Yep Hippie, being sick socks all right...you get rid of that snot?? This new phone won't let me swear. What's up with that??_


 Still averaging two gallons a day, with a gallon of coughed up lugies. Damn ears are so stuffed up, it sounds like I'm talking with a garbage can over my head. Other than that, I'm fantastic!


----------



## Keef

I think it hit 80 here today !--Same for next week or so !-- Took a break from the grow room--Putting F.D.'s third box back in the mix !-- Got some of Rose's Purple Haze --Some of Hippie's  Dawgs and a couple B.B. -T.E. ( daddy first right Umbra ?) --Take some T.E. clones from the little mother before she gets wild maybe a few Widow cuts !---Hey Rose U really do that cut under water and at and angle stuff ?--- I take a paper plate to early bloom and start taking cuts !--I then take them to the sink where I place them in foam collar and marked basket and then take them to the cloner!-- No rooting hormone --Nothing !--And most root !-- I take them out with the pumps off and check root develop! -- D.D. can look at a cut and tell U how long till it pops a root !-- I knew I was looking for a special plant !--It was very important that I be competent at cloning !-- No matter how I decided to grow !--I guess now I can learn to grow weed !--I'm liking that Happy Frog !--


----------



## mrcane

Did last hear taxes?? :bolt:
  Keef 80* l'my on my way. ...
Hippie feel for ya Bro. ...least  I can breathe. .and starting to eat. ..


----------



## Keef

Cane bring a wet suit the water temp at the beach is a freezing 66 degrees !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, here's the truth:  Keef cuts the clones & passes them to me. I'm very picky about how they go in those collars; learned the hard way. We saw no difference using cloning solution, actually might do better without it. Keef cut 16 Widow clones last time & I got 100% rootage. Can't lose all the time! Now, the Blueberry rooted 12 of 16, but only about 8 look really good.  Who knows!


----------



## DirtyDiana

One day I intend to be a little old person in a nursing home that leads a rebellion & puts Vodka in all the IV bags.


----------



## Keef

Female first !--O.K. Cuz !--Ya'll got to teach me this stuff !--- Just cause U can chunk some pollen don't mean U a breeder !--I don't consider myself a breeder !--I haven't had access to the varieties  like ya'll got in the free states !--and don't let those clone numbers fool U !--I run little plants thru bloom !--Basically from the nursery to bloom !--One day I'll have a proper veg area and those little plants can be big plants!-- Hey can U hear those Dawg sprouts screaming back there ? -- Taking them to the edge of death --convert to poly or die !-- U know some of them gonna make the conversion and live ? --Then out of Hippie's  Mutants --We start culling -- We'll sex them and cull some more and work our way to what was that Zombie juiced Kraven wrote about ?--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, yes i do that i was trained by the rose society. ha. When you exhibit roses they have to hold up under the lights and if there is an air bubble it is all over.. Aren't ya glad i switched to pot?


----------



## Keef

That be true Rose !--I seen the picks !-- Bet it smokes nice too !-- I don't think it is right for U to only be allowed 4 plants next year !--I would have a hard time complying! -- U just gonna have to move some inside and stay hidden lime we have to do in the south !


----------



## giggy

hello everybody. rose to tired to do it tonight.


----------



## Rosebud

I understand giggy, i thought maybe we could start at the same time so to compare later..You rest tonight.


----------



## Keef

I put it off till tommorrow too !--


----------



## Keef

Wow!--Wonder what makes that solution glow in the dark ? --It is a poison but I didn't know it was radioactive !---Hope I don't start growing extra fingers or anything !---Not sure what ! -- but something happening to those sprouts !-- Come on babies -- Make that change and Live !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Paranormal activity?  Somebody's been smoking weed! The very first time I figured out how to inhale, I got so high I thought Keef was Pan the Goat! Freaked me out. Then he seemed to read my mind & brought me some ice cold diet coke & chocolate! He knew I'd be thirsty & have the hungries!  Funny now!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Last night a movie theater was robbed of $1,000 dollars.  
The thieves took one large popcorn, a combo meal, & a box of milk duds.


----------



## mrcane

Guess I smokin Alone .....:joint4:


----------



## WeedHopper

Drinking coffee,,smoked a bowl,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning W.H....:48:   No sleep here... Smoke & a nap maybe....


----------



## WeedHopper

Lights out for me at 9pm,,,gotta get the Granddaughter to sleep for school. So im up early all the time. Then again even if i went to bed at 12pm i would still be up early.  Lol


----------



## yarddog

Called in sick to work.   Left early yesterday.  I was having a hard time breathing.   Just climbing up on the engine of a truck had me out of breath.    I'm so clogged up I might just a seal with all this pressure. No mj either. 
I hate to slow down.  I have way too much to do at work and at home to get sick.   I'll be catching up for weeks over this.     
Keef, I'm looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!-- Ugh!--Need coffee and my pipe !--later!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, rest, get bettter... Good morning all.  Good coffee this morning.. i have dr appointments all morning. yuck... 

Cane, are you feeling better? Hippie? hope you guys are all better. 
Lets get this morning started.. 
Good morning WH, Giggy.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose,Keef,YD.....Yep Rose feeling better,eating again....Yd....Hope that you start coming around....Be careful of bronchitis.....
   Good luck with the Doc..Rose....Jezzz..I need to make an Appt...

            All most Forgot...got a fresh Bowl right here.......:48:


----------



## Keef

Is there anyone here not sick this morning except me !--I ways feel this way in the morning but I get better !--- Good Luck at the Doc Rose !-- Dog-- Chicken noodle soup --Orange juice --Lots of fluids !--I don't what U want to do --Slow down and get well or U just make it worse!--Cane did U eat something bad or is a bug going around ? I can't type and smoke at the same time !--I got to go !


----------



## mrcane

Ya know Keef.. think it might have been some exposure to fecal matter...Had the drain hose go on me,when i was dumping my camper....Got Sheeet all over & couldn't wash good, till I got Home...Nice Eh! Didn't last long so probably what it was or is?


----------



## yarddog

Dang mrcane, sounds like a fun time.   Nothing like playing with the doo doo hose on the camper.   
Hope your appointments go well Rose.   
Got my kerosene heater fired up.    I am tired of paying upwards of $13 a day for electricity.  None of the exterior walls of my house are insulated.    Go figure.


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody. Rose what do you use for your clone cuttings? I"m using the #7 jiffy pucks.


----------



## Keef

Dog those seed will be in dirt this afternoon and out of my hands !--- I know making tetras is like rolling dice --There is no way to control what U get--  U get lucky and aren't afraid and have this skills to handle toxic chemicals !-- Will be seeing if anything happened and if they live !--I expect several to make the change to tetra and live !--This stuff is supposed to be gentler on the plants and a much better survival rate than colchicine! --Knowing what I know now --I'm almost positive U.B.C. Chemo was not made by David Suzuki! --This ain't Doctor work --A Stoner like me did this !--I just need a one trick pony !--So.ething with a twist to the buzz would be nice ! --Anyway the deed is done !-- Now we have to see what we did !--Better give me something or I 'll bracket that Zombie Juice --Find out if I'm close then shoot high then low and then Boo-ya !-- I'm comfortable doing this again !--


----------



## Keef

That'll do it Cane ! --Let it pass U be O.K. !--Morning Giggy -I'm gonna do my best to get those seed out to U today !--U and Dog might want to scout a Gorilla grow for the spring !--You'll certainly have enough quality seed !--


----------



## Kraven

Wow, must be some kinda computer virus.....Dawg, Hippie all you sickies...... have somehow flung it my way....woke up at 4 am this morning, hunting my inhaler...then took my temp cause I felt funny and it read 101.7 so took it again....same. 1000mg Tylenol and back to bed....finally got up for some coffee.


----------



## mrcane

So looks like I'm gonna help my neighbor set up a tent...4' X 4'...Think that a 600watt MH,,,HPS would do....


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Called in sick to work.   Left early yesterday.  I was having a hard time breathing.   Just climbing up on the engine of a truck had me out of breath.    I'm so clogged up I might just a seal with all this pressure. No mj either.
> I hate to slow down.  I have way too much to do at work and at home to get sick.   I'll be catching up for weeks over this.
> Keef, I'm looking forward to seeing what happens.



Do you mean your short of breath ,,,or just conjested Bro? Cause there is a big difference. If your short of breath or get tired easy,,,you get your *** to a Doctor.  Heart and Lung issues or nothing to mess with.


----------



## Keef

Don't be breathing on your screen Kraven !--I don't need that stuff !-- I be putting off my cloning and moving plants to aero until Thursday! --Power gonna be off from 8-5 --Dis water pharmer gonna be busier than a one legged man in a kick fight !-- Hook the inverter up to car battery and run extension cords all the way from garage to grow room !-Screw lighter I gotta run my pumps cause if them roots dry out the plants dies !--Did this before for a 13 hour outage !--They'll  be O.K. !


----------



## yarddog

Sipping a cup of lemon grass ginger tea.  Took me a cap, got a fat cat and Mrs Dog on the couch.   Headed I to town later to run errands.    I feel guilty, but this is what sick days are for.   
Hopper, I feel like my lungs are not being very efficient now.   I don't feel like I get as much from each breath as I should.    I feel like I got gear dope packed in my head.  You old skool cats know how think that gewr dope was.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> So looks like I'm gonna help my neighbor set up a tent...4' X 4'...Think that a 600watt MH,,,HPS would do....


 Yes it will work. I've gown some serious dank with that setup for 20 years or so.
Good Morning OFC. Actually, I'm not sick. A little twisted maybe, but definitely not sick, lol. I'm up early to check on the girls and relieve my son of shotgun duty. We are so close that we are on full scale alert 24/7. You can't smell it outside the room, with the 2 carbon filters going, but in the room is exquisite, and exotic smelling.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, this is the shotgun yiu need.    12 gauge.  Shoots smooth as warm butter.


----------



## yarddog

This is for you weedhopper.   This is a barn I passed the other day on a motorcycle ride.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, if that battery runs out of juice, just fill your tanks with enough water to cover the roots and don't sweat it. When the juice comes back on, you can drain off the extra water. The lack of light won't hurt 'em for a day.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> This is for you weedhopper.   This is a barn I passed the other day on a motorcycle ride.



Thanks Bro,,thats freaking Awesome. Really like that Art Work.
You get your Butt to the Doc Little Brother. Thats nothing to mess with.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra, this is the shotgun yiu need. 12 gauge. Shoots smooth as warm butter.


 NCH has the saiga. He's big on magazine fed shotguns. 8 shot clip is max in Cali. Never had a Mossberg pump jam.


----------



## umbra

Yo YD, I'm all about the sport touring thing. Did the trip from Philly down Skyline Drive, Blueridge Parkway to Deal Gap to run the Tail of the Dragon.


----------



## Keef

Wake and Bake all over again !--It's those caps !--I get up have coffee take some caps and smoke a little next thing U know I done got comfortable and take a nap !--
Hippie --it's  just the young plants and clone I'll need to spray --Bloom with roots down in the water anyway work like DWC !--I go bubble some they be fine !
U can ways get to a gun and U can be taken by surprise !--A razor lives on the trim above the front door and other places !---Don't tell me put my hands up cause I will !---U ain't gonna like ! Taken by surprise is my fear !--I hear U coming in and make it where I want to be !--U don't want to kick that door in !


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> NCH has the saiga. He's big on magazine fed shotguns. 8 shot clip is max in Cali. Never had a Mossberg pump jam.


 Never had ANY pump jamb, from a really old Winchester model 12 to a Ithaca 37 or Winchester 1200 (sleeps next to the bed) or a Benelli Nova. Love a pump shotgun. Wouldn't be scared of that Saga, though. Never had an AK of any flavor jamb, either. Built like a tank and designed by a tank driver.


----------



## Keef

Amen Hippie !--Love my pump gun !--but I got an old Chinese SKS --semi-auto with enough 30 Rd mags to hold my own !--Pistols ? Maybe ? --Somewhere !
Hey I'm seeing that sign they said I would see if I did this right I just expected it to be more pronounced !--They come out for a good rinse at 4 !--I can't believe I'm saying this but I hope a bunch die--I rely didn't give the after U make'm part !-- Practice makes perfect! That's  a lot of sprouts !


----------



## Keef

My best security is nobody know who I am and what I do !--


----------



## Kraven

Nuff said......


----------



## Keef

Love the hammers they don't make them like that anymore !-- I need to get to the gun show !--I had one like that in the swamp but it had to disappear !-Wasn't that pretty but worked just fine !--Dam hand cannon !


----------



## Hippie420

If it's a cartridge shotgun (it is) and it's not registered as a short barreled shotgun with the BATFE, it'll get you ten years, ten grand in fines, or both. No thanks.


----------



## Keef

Or it gets chunked in the swamp !--Registered ?--What means that ?-- My pump gun ain't exactly legal either !---That SKS ? --I don't got one! --check the records !


----------



## Keef

I could get 99 years for making a cannabis extract !--I can't find it anywhere else to work on my Liquid Weed  !--So U know what I gotta do !


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Dog --I have your seed packaged they leave today !--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Or it gets chunked in the swamp !--Registered ?--What means that ?-- My pump gun ain't exactly legal either !---That SKS ? --I don't got one! --check the records !


 Your pump is legal unregistered if the barrel is over 18" and the stock is intact, and your SKS is in the same boat, at least in Texas and Michigan. The PRK? Not too sure.

I'm not going to tell you that I had a full auto '16 in my younger days, but it went down the road shortly after the new wore off. Don't need the grief.
House catches fire (God forbid) or gets broken into and the cops find it, you don't go to jail, you go to prison. I'm still too pretty for prison!


----------



## Hippie420

Making a squad sized pot 'o beef stew. Anybody hungry?


----------



## Kraven

Hippie if you ever see her, it's not gonna matter if its registered, and she stays as close to me as my wife.

edit...Thats not a pic of mine, mine looks very much like that, but it does not do show and tell.


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Hippie but they just delivered a box of Louisiana crawfish tail meat and some Cajun ham called Tasso and other stuff !--No Cuz the barrel on the pump gun is factory and the only problem is there's  no plug in the tube !--Did U know U can buy a new barrel assembly for them pump guns ?- The SKS is strick home defense! ---It has a folding stock , pistol grip -and those 30 rd. Mags.-I took the bayonet off !--I don't plan on stabbing someone with a gun ! I also don't need full auto !--I ain't spending all my time reloading !-- I can pull that trigger fast as I need ! 
Well we coming up on time to see what this Zombie Juice did to these sprouts! Do we have a new Tetraploid  MJ or not !


----------



## Kraven

I'm down, been a good while since I had a decent stew


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Dog --seed are on the way to the same place as before !--Once I pay and walk out that place I have no connection to that package and return addy ? --Not Me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

A conversation between a man & woman, dedicated to Hippie: 
Woman:  Do you drink beer?
Man:  Yes.
Woman:  How many beers a day?
Man:  Usually about three.
Woman:  How much do you pay per beer?
Man:  $5 which includes a tip.
Woman:  And how long have you been drinking?
Man. About 20 years, I suppose. 
Woman:  So, a beer costs $5 and you have 3 beers a day which puts your spending at $450 aonth. In one year it would be approximately  $5,400..... correct?
Man:  Sounds right.
Woman:  If in one year you spend $5,400, not accounting for inflation,  the past 20 years puts your spending at $108,000, correct?
Man: Correct.
Woman:  Do you know that if you didn't drink so much beer,  that money could've been put in a step-up interest savings account
and, after accounting for compound interest for the past 20 years, you could've now bought a Ferrari? 
Man:  Do you drink beer?
Woman:  No.
Man:  Where's your Ferrari?


----------



## Hippie420

Feds have their laws and each state has there's. Michigan laws have some quirks that I've exploited. I've got two rifles that are registered as handguns. Both can be carried by me legally while being loaded and in my vehicle or on my person. One of them can be used to hunt deer here in zone 3 where only shotguns, straight walled cartridge handguns, and smoke poles can be used.
In the Mitten, if a rifle is under 30 inches long (AK47 with folding stock/Kel Tec Sub 2000), it's a handgun.


----------



## Hippie420

DD, that's too cute!

He must be buying those beers at a titty bar at five bucks a pop.


----------



## Kraven

Well, I'm going legit. Got a good job today and I'm done. Peace. 


:48:



I am legitimately going to be at work for my first day as a Revenue Specialist II with the Dept. of Revenue on Friday. I am no longer looking for a job, well I was not looking very hard lol. Now I will trade wake and bake for wake and rat race.......it was really nice to be retired for a few months. Wonder what it's gonna be like to not be a nurse, well work as a nurse...it's sorta like Marines...Once a Marine always a Marine. There are a bunch of big changes going on right now and I am super excited. Wish Rose was here so i could give her a hug !  :lama::ciao::banana::smoke1::heart::yay::aok: :dancing:


----------



## umbra

Hippie, you been going to the same bar too long. Dive bar in Cali for piss water lite is $6.50


----------



## Keef

Good Deal Kraven !--Be Happy !-- Don't be forgetting about the O.F.C. !--

Time to begin a long rinse on the mutants !-- Get them in some soil this even--See what I did !


----------



## Kraven

Oh i'll say howdy each morning, this is the slow ride to retirement now.... plus y'all know I have been known to grow that wacky weed here and there a bit.


----------



## Keef

We be expecting to see pics regularly! -- Some of us got a bud porn fetish !


----------



## Kraven

Keef I grew some of your plants by accident....lol (15 inches tall and ready to come off)View attachment 234014


----------



## Kraven

College is worth every penny.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> DD, that's too cute!
> 
> He must be buying those beers at a titty bar at five bucks a pop.



That's exactly what I thought too!


----------



## Keef

That's my size Kraven !  -- One day I'll be able to veg properly and let them run !---Got my girls and Trips backed up in Happy Frog and they like it !--Be sexing some Bubblicious and Papaya soon !  And GG#4 soon after that !-Then there'll be the mutants - Building me a harem !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Congrats & good luck on the new job Kraven. I'm sure it's going to be strange not being a nurse, but probably a good strange. Sometimes I feel like I took a step backwards in my nursing career going from NICU to Well Baby Nursery, but so far it has been much less stressful. I've just been a critical care nurse for so long & I feel like I was demoted.  I keep reminding myself that a nursery nurse is just as important as a NICU nurse. I think I just have a bruised ego! Keep us posted on this new exciting new change in your life; of course, you'll always be a nurse & a marine & a husband & a friend, etc.


----------



## Hippie420

Great job, Kraven. Glad you made it back to the rat race. Jobs suck, but money is good.

Umbra, that's one of the million reasons I don't live in the PRK.

I hate to blow my own horn, but that stew was an exceptional batch. Heard happy noises coming out of the Old Hen that I hadn't heard in awhile.


----------



## Keef

Yo Hippie what's the word on the bell bottoms?


----------



## Keef

I think I got some Crawfish Etouffee over rice with a big chunk of crusty French Bread !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Yo Hippie what's the word on the bell bottoms?


 On hold 'til this damn cold is over. Sick and starving doesn't play well together. 
What's the word on the hot tub wiring?


----------



## Keef

Calling an electrician Hippie !--I'm just not up to the pain !-- Hurt myself hanging the new motor for the garage door opening motor !-- That's it I'm not willing to pay the price in pain !
Seems that Skunk #1 seed I stumbled upon is germinating and low and behold !--What is that ? --A Nordle seedling ?
The mutants have to rinse for another couple hours then into the dirt !---Then we wait !


----------



## mrcane

How's it. ..Kraven, exciting news Congrats. .hope that the change goes smoothly. ...

Hippie, which ended were those noises  coming out the old hen? ?

Umbra thanks my neighbor is a disabled vet.hes got a tent I'm going to set him up with a light. ...thought that 600 would do a 4x4 tent...
   Keef thought that someone said something about an electrician? ??
Hey  let's  puff ......:48: ,


----------



## Keef

I'm too old to be proud Cane !--- Yep!--Getting someone to do it !--Watched the Westman sterile Dog show with the pups last night !---They had me rolling they watch awhile the run out in the back yard after one !--
Shiti-Tzu won the toy group !--Beautiful dog !


----------



## Keef

Thanks auto correct !-- Westminster Dog Show !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, broke out a bud of the "Kraven Reserve" ....smoking some well cured very  smooth and quite sneaky Hippy Slayer...I think I may have smoked a little too much..oh well, I'm enjoying my evening and watching Rocky and Bulwinkle. Don't ya like the feeling of oh heck I done smoked too much.....really digging the cartoons. Hope all is doing well as I am. Peace and happy mojo karma.


----------



## Kraven

I'm giggling at the self correct keef, thats funny as hell bro


----------



## Keef

No Kraven --- that's  a good way for a smart phone to meet the 12 ga.!-- I got nothing to prove !--Wouldn't be the first smart phone I kilt!


----------



## Keef

Just got an e-mail from the Gloman !---He alive !--- Got him a brand new knee !


----------



## Hippie420

Well, the nursery count is in. I wound up with 5 out of 6 Killing Fields, 1 out of 4 Gorillia Glue #4 (hope it's a girl!), 5 out of 6 Jack Herer, and 15 out of 16 GTH#9. The Jacks aren't mine, but I'll surly get a cut. Anybody grow out the JH? Flower time? Harvest size?


----------



## Keef

Hippie if that GG#4 isn't a girl we can fix that !---If U want -I got 3 to sex and 4 more seed ! --U might better save a spot for a mutant or 2 !--


----------



## Hippie420

I'm counting on it, Cuz!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy --Dog --I have your seed packaged they leave today !--



ok i'll watch for em. i found my root hormone powder is to old. so i'm gonna get some more and try again. i'm gonna try and get some floating collars and build a bubble cloner, but i'm still gonna grow in dirt.


----------



## Keef

I got the mutants in dirt-- now we wait !-- Then it is did what live makes the change!-- They can't lie --I'll know !! ---Hippie the T.E. is coming back nicely too !--  It was wanting to travel before it got sick !--I'll have to make it up to the little mother !-- Now that I can get a clone settled into soil after it roots I'm sure she could make the trip cause she'll be traveling on the red eye overnight ! ---I 'm taking some cuts Thursday when they root I'll put one in some Happy Frog !--- Any idea who the daddy of this Skunk #1 sprout was ?


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Well, I'm going legit. Got a good job today and I'm done. Peace.
> 
> 
> :48:
> 
> 
> 
> I am legitimately going to be at work for my first day as a Revenue Specialist II with the Dept. of Revenue on Friday. I am no longer looking for a job, well I was not looking very hard lol. Now I will trade wake and bake for wake and rat race.......it was really nice to be retired for a few months. Wonder what it's gonna be like to not be a nurse, well work as a nurse...it's sorta like Marines...Once a Marine always a Marine. There are a bunch of big changes going on right now and I am super excited. Wish Rose was here so i could give her a hug !  :lama::ciao::banana::smoke1::heart::yay::aok: :dancing:



congrats bro.:48: good reason to burn one.


----------



## Rosebud

boy, do you guys chat when i am away.  Giggy, I think you asked me what root things i use.. here they are at amazon. i just buy a small bag here locally, they work well for me.. most of the time. 

Carry on my peeps.


----------



## Keef

Rose did U see that I have a Nordle sprout ?---I'm excited !


----------



## Keef

Giggy since when did U need an excuse to burn one ?--


----------



## mrcane

Hippie  mojo on the sprouts bro. ..
  Hey when you think about starting seeds for the outside grow. ...??????


----------



## Keef

If I could have only 4-6 that they could find -- I would start them in January --Have to have some help dragging them outside in the spring !-- Sinc the day cycle with the plants cycle then out U go !  Be big as an Willow tree come harvest !--They let me that's  what I would do and with one of them long finishing sativas too ! We still haven't had a freeze -frost nothing !


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> Well, the nursery count is in. I wound up with 5 out of 6 Killing Fields, 1 out of 4 Gorillia Glue #4 (hope it's a girl!), 5 out of 6 Jack Herer, and 15 out of 16 GTH#9. The Jacks aren't mine, but I'll surly get a cut. Anybody grow out the JH? Flower time? Harvest size?



Jack Herer is what we are running right now. We got these from someone NCH knows. 8 to 9 weeks. I would say yield is 500g/m to 750g/m. Might do well in scrog. Heavy buds bend the branches even after being tied up. Every day I find buds pointing downward from the sheer weight. 3x to 4x stretch. We did 1/2 the room last time. Very piney. After 2 month cure...very peppery. Speedy sativa.


----------



## umbra

expect the killing fields to show some color


----------



## umbra

Hippie, if you look at the August 2012 BPOTM you will see the Killing Fields that won.


----------



## Keef

When U described those Killing Fields I thought that might be something Hippie could work with !--- 

Mane one of three things gonna happen to those treated sprouts --1--They all die --2-I end up with a bunch of norm plants or 3--I get some tetras --and that result will determine future  concentration of the Zombie Juice !-- I should know something in a week or so !--


----------



## giggy

keef anytime i can get to my pipe and have a load, then it's time to burn one down. speaking of which i'm going to go burn one with the ol lady. yall have a good night.


----------



## Keef

When those seed come in Giggy-- U remember what I said about scouting an outdoor grow !-U too Dog !--All U sick people ---Get well !--Weed ain't gonna smoke it's self !-


----------



## Rosebud

Keef you got nordle seeds? that is very cool. it is mr rb's go to.

i had a hard day... tomorrow is a new day and i am glad as this one sucked. Please excuse the whine.  62 degrees here today.. February?
Giggy, i like root riots for cloning. they come in bags. i get them locally. Did I already tell you that?  Good night ya'll


----------



## Keef

Just the one Rose and it sprouted !--Might have to get some when I get this mess straightened up!


----------



## Hippie420

Been hittin' some 'o dat nasty Giant. Kicked the crap outta me.

Umbra, thanks for the info. These are the first feminized seeds I've popped. I know people that swear by 'em, and I know others that'll turn their noses up at them. I'm going to charge him a clone for popping them. I'll grow her into a mother and make a run. At nine weeks to finish, I'll probably save it for an indoor grow, but two years ago I got lucky with bringing in a ten week plant outside. In Michigan, you roll the dice.


----------



## Keef

Green Giant don't play !--Mane if I don't get this genetic modification right first time don't judge me !--I never did this before !--I will succeed !--Hippie any idea who is the daddy of this Skunk#1 sprout ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Do regular dogs see police dogs & think, "Oh ****, it's the cops!

Just wanna get high by the beach....


----------



## umbra

Hippie, I think the flowering time on those depends a lot on whose working them. Sannie does a Jack that is 12 weeks


----------



## DirtyDiana

Porn gives young people an unrealistic & unhealthy idea of how quickly a plumber will come to your house.


----------



## Hippie420

DD's on a roll tonight!

Umbra, I hear what you're saying about flower times. The Green Giant I grew was supposed to be a 9 week flower. You could jerk it at 9, but 10 and 11 made a big enough difference in bud weight it was worth the extra juice.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Keef you got nordle seeds? that is very cool. it is mr rb's go to.
> 
> i had a hard day... tomorrow is a new day and i am glad as this one sucked. Please excuse the whine.  62 degrees here today.. February?
> Giggy, i like root riots for cloning. they come in bags. i get them locally. Did I already tell you that?  Good night ya'll


well in a way but you left out the root riot part.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Porn gives young people an unrealistic & unhealthy idea of how quickly a plumber will come to your house.


yes and it gives us older people other problems. lol


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> When those seed come in Giggy-- U remember what I said about scouting an outdoor grow !-U too Dog !--All U sick people ---Get well !--Weed ain't gonna smoke it's self !-


keef i'm not sure if i want a outdoors again, the bud rot has really messed me up the last few years.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Back at work today.   Mrs Dog got sick now.    I think I am going to need a new engine in my car soon.    It's smoking like a coal burning train.     Looks like I can get a good used engine and transmission for about $700


----------



## giggy

time for coffee, yall have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra I have a grip of Killing Fields #7 x Madonna.....but have not popped them because I'm not sure what to expect....whats the 411 on these beans if you know? (breeder pack came from sannie I believe)


----------



## umbra

Kraven, I have never grown the Madonna, but I like Sannie as a breeder. The killing fields I grew was 11 weeks. Serious sativa, lol. Fabulous taste, but more than anything...a great high. Oh... good morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-Ugh!


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Umbra , heard excellent things about both, but never ran the cross....afraid she will get 10 foot tall, or try too, last sativa I ran in my tent got ahead of me, was 7' 1" tall and a full 2' over the lamp, it smoked great but need to have a better plan on a girl that stretches 4x over a month.


----------



## Kraven

Oh morning OFC


----------



## Keef

Don't U just hate it when they get out of control Kraven !--Hey Giggy --I remember U saying that but I sent U enough seed for an out door grow anyway !-- 
They be turning the power off in a few until  this evening !--I don't like it !--
Dog groomer coming too !-- I ain't happy bout it !--Good Day all !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll gonna have to hang out and entertain me today !-- Not ready to run extension cord and start running them pumps !--It's  a weed it's  hard to kill !--Yet another reason to consider another grow technique !-- A power outage can jack an aero pharmers !-- 
Before I treat the next batch of seed I got to have a better way to start them !--I took a cardboard box and taped up !-- Box about a foot times 18 inches !--Because of space !--Got a lot of treated sprouts in there !--I don't think that treatment killed enough of them !--We'll see !


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Thanks Umbra , heard excellent things about both, but never ran the cross....afraid she will get 10 foot tall, or try too, last sativa I ran in my tent got ahead of me, was 7' 1" tall and a full 2' over the lamp, it smoked great but need to have a better plan on a girl that stretches 4x over a month.


I have done stretchy sativas in a tent before, lol. When I was looking at what to send out, I was thinking of a long flowering sativa to send you. I was a tester for OJD a long time ago. I did stink bomb( clone only UK strain ) x hazeolope ( DNA's HTCC cut of chocolope and Soma's pollen of his G13/haze ). It is a 12 week strain that stretches an easy 5x in flower. You notice I didn't send them, lol. But I did think you had the skill to handle them.


----------



## umbra

After watching the new season for Better Call Saul, watching all 5 seasons of Breaking Bad. I have been told that there are some similarities to my life, lol.


----------



## Keef

All U can do is be the best Umbra U can be !-- Me ? --Life kicked me around some but I get back up !--I mean I have no desire for a Leave it to Beaver life !--I don't want to be just another guy in a sea of conformity! -- I march to my own drum !-- I can hide amongst them if need be but but when the heat eases --I'm back out there being Keef !-- Iike life on the fringes !-- I don't really want to be a part of this reality !-- It would be nice if they would ease up on the mmj laws !-- Why have any laws about it at all ?-- Tell me I can't grow weed ? --Yes I can! --My peeps at the O.F.C. taught me how ! --Bastids !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends.


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven said:


> Thanks Umbra , heard excellent things about both, but never ran the cross....afraid she will get 10 foot tall, or try too, last sativa I ran in my tent got ahead of me, was 7' 1" tall and a full 2' over the lamp, it smoked great but need to have a better plan on a girl that stretches 4x over a month.


 Haven't ran across a lanky sativa that a SCROG couldn't tame as long as you stay on top of it. The Black Lights I ran took almost a daily tucking session when they started the stretch.


----------



## yarddog

morning hopper, umbra i watched breaking bad, really enjoyed it. 
finished the second season of better call saul. i had low expectations for that one. turned out much better than i thought.    waiting on the second season to be loaded un netflix.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC grow is doing good, 3 Aurora Indica at 7" at 4 weeks old.  Hope everyone has a great day. :icon_smile:


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> morning hopper, umbra i watched breaking bad, really enjoyed it.
> finished the second season of better call saul. i had low expectations for that one. turned out much better than i thought.    waiting on the second season to be loaded un netflix.



Not too be a spoiler, but expect Kim to show a little more of Slippin Kim.


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Morning OFC grow is doing good, 3 Aurora Indica at 7" at 4 weeks old. Hope everyone has a great day. :icon_smile:


 Can't wait to hear how those turn out. I was thinking about trying that strain myself.
You gotta get a camera working. We need PICS!!!


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, if Jimmy is going to turn into saul, I would expect more shady hussles.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra I had an old sativa runner I know, he gets to Cambodia and Laos and Vietnam, plus Africa and South America a bunch on his little seed hunts, he told me find a good mom and take cuts, when they root flip them and you can easily get the same yield just in a little shorter plant....although sativa's are more about effect / flavor than yield in my opinion. He has some Black Vietnamese that are going to be 18 weekers, they look very elegant.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All....Trouble getting going this AM.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.. all this talk of sativa make me think i need to smoke some.. I love sativa. What is your favorite you guys? 

Cane feel better soon. 
I have one more doctor visit today...then i am done for a while I hope.  Thinking about spring and gardens..


----------



## mrcane

O-Great ...Now Mama's got the flu...Lotta crap going around...See what the doc says, gotta see him today...For some Med.s


----------



## mrcane

Rose, I think that spring is here..We have bulbs up everywhere.. and some baby iris blooming already??  When do you think about starting seeds for your outside grow??


----------



## Keef

I can keep'em alive thru a power outage !--Instead of running power cords and hooking up my DC/AC inverter --I just filled a little garden pressure sprayer with nute solution and go spray the roots once in a while !--This ain't good for them but they'll live !


----------



## Keef

Rose ain't around so someone go and start a spam thread !--When she get back she gonna bounce them so fast it'll make your head spin !--Where's  the other mods ? -


----------



## Kraven

Keef saw this a bit ago and thought you might be interested in it?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILhtit9wM5Y[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Kraven I got three words for that video !--Lie---Lie --Lie  !--Got some weed flavored e-cig juice made like that in the cabinet !--U can pull the flavor out and it taste like weed but will not get a fly high !


----------



## Keef

The book says THC is slightly soluble in Vegetable Glycerin and Proponents Glycol--But in practice it is impossible  to get enough THC dissolved in it !----Homogenizing hash oil and the base is the only way to get the right solution !


----------



## Keef

I did not just confess to making an extract in Texas --That was all just theory !


----------



## Keef

Now that I think about it !--That's  plum funny to me !-- V.G. and P.G. will disolve in water --What that means is that process is extracting the water soluble components of the weed --Only traces of THC will be in juice made like that ! --


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Umbra I had an old sativa runner I know, he gets to Cambodia and Laos and Vietnam, plus Africa and South America a bunch on his little seed hunts, he told me find a good mom and take cuts, when they root flip them and you can easily get the same yield just in a little shorter plant....although sativa's are more about effect / flavor than yield in my opinion. He has some Black Vietnamese that are going to be 18 weekers, they look very elegant.


 I know someone I went high school with that wound up in Thailand. He's been there more than 20 years. I have several strains from southeast asia that came from him. The South African stuff I have came from a motorcycle run I did. It was the Vincent Owners Club, they did an International meet and ride over South Africa. It took nearly 3 months for my rapide to clear customs.


----------



## Keef

See they make it gal I could run stuff like that outside !--Kraven that's one of the first things I heard about a SOG ---Said U gonna run a SOG of sativa flip them soon as they root !--The Widow be 65% sativa but I take little cuts and wait till they actively growing before flipping them !-- Now I read if U don't veg long enough U lose a lot in terepenes and stuff !


----------



## Keef

Just read an article from High Times titled ---Is Mutant Weed On The Horizon !---Interesting article but nothing I didn't know !-- Budda seeds being highlight for their work !--We'll Keef is not very far behind !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, which extracts are you looking for?
http://www.royalcannabisdispensary.com/#!extracts/z0768

Looks kinda expensive to me.


----------



## Hippie420

Here's one from the mitten..
https://lansing.craigslist.org/hab/5449969339.html

Price looks a bit better.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I think that the only way this works is if you make the shatter. At $600 an oz, it will be expensive. Trim out here is $150 lb, and you will get more than an ounce of extract if it is good trim.


----------



## Keef

Of course the plan is to make it myself !-- $600 an ounce  I need some to practice with !---Let do the numbers on that -- For kicks let's say I bought an ounce at $600 an ounce --I homogenize it --One part wax/shatter to 2 parts V.G. -- Now I would have and ounce and a half of Liquid Weed by weight !--  That's  what  45 grams or mils of Liquid Weed in 2 mil bottles ---22 bottles !--U name the price per bottle !--Is it worth it to buy the shatter ?


----------



## Keef

Hippie I could work with all them Margarine --Budder --Wax -Oil -Shatter -cleaner the better !


----------



## Hippie420

OK, I might be stoned, but if you went on a one to two ratio, the one being an ounce of shatter and the two being two ounces of VG, wouldn't that give you three ounces of juice?


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Can't wait to hear how those turn out. I was thinking about trying that strain myself.
> You gotta get a camera working. We need PICS!!!



Hippy, right now my plants are a nice green, and the leaf seem love the light.  18 on and 6 off.  But, it is a long road to ride until they are ready.  Early next month I am going to look into my camera.  Going to take it to Radio Shack.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Of course the plan is to make it myself !-- $600 an ounce  I need some to practice with !---Let do the numbers on that -- For kicks let's say I bought an ounce at $600 an ounce --I homogenize it --One part wax/shatter to 2 parts V.G. -- Now I would have and ounce and a half of Liquid Weed by weight !--  That's  what  45 grams or mils of Liquid Weed in 2 mil bottles ---22 bottles !--U name the price per bottle !--Is it worth it to buy the shatter ?


Maybe...or you might have an 1 1/2 oz of something that doesn't smoke well and clogs up the vap and is useless. I've had a few of those moments myself. I still have some bho from 1 1/2 years ago when we came out here. We had some big ideas about it also and have gone in other directions.


----------



## Keef

Yep !--I misunderstood thought he said half ounce !-- 90 mils !- I suppose there might be a profit margin  there !-- I like to reconstitute it somewhere around 20% THC  so depends on the strength of the extract !--How much U use ?---I can go up to 50% extract but that would be like an O.F.C. Reserve Liquid Weed !--The public  ain't ready for that !


----------



## Keef

Can't teach the O.F.C. to make until I got it worked out ---So I need to buy some BHO wax - shatter whatever to work with !---I have a question about Homogenizing the stuff that can only be solved with hands on !


----------



## Keef

Maybe so Umbra but I need to know myself !--Besides this ain't something I just made up !--U told me about Skunk Pharm --- They say it works !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sitting in the dark in the growroom having a toke. Dog groomer is here. He's on the 3rd dog. Plants are doing well considering no electricity. It should be back on by 5p. That liquid weed Keef made before wasn't all bad. If you smoked on it all the time you stayed a little buzzed. I used it on a 5 hour road trip & was glad to have it!  But, it definitely needs a higher concentration of THC.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc.. all this talk of sativa make me think i need to smoke some.. I love sativa. What is your favorite you guys?
> 
> Cane feel better soon.
> I have one more doctor visit today...then i am done for a while I hope.  Thinking about spring and gardens..



Rose I grow some fem. ice seeds once, and I didn't water for two days in heat of summer the plant flower and all dry up and I bought in and smoke it as it was and I got a good buzz off it.  Looking for that high again.


----------



## ness

tj had to go to FL, I don't like it when he is away.  His Dad is in rehab, trying to get back on his feet.  He can't even walk by himself and his lung has fluid build up.  He will not do his exercises, so, tj is need by his side.


----------



## Keef

What up Nes !--Glad the plants are doing well !--I gotta pick up a few boxes and get U and Cane some of Hippie's Dawg seed before I kill them all !-- Yes Sirree Bob water soluble compounds will clog an e-cig up learned this on my own ! -- The concentrate has to be a lot cleaner than the cleanest RSO !-- I have intimate knowledge of an e-cig and how it works the key is the proper viscosity !---I have experimented enough to know ---I can do this !--


----------



## ness

DD, I saw the picture of your pups they are so cute.  It's neat that you have a groomer come right to your house.


----------



## Keef

We have power again ! -- I would happily spend $600 for the material to begin work on my Liquid Weed !!-- Maybe I don't get it right for st time it would be worth it to me to try again !--No doubt -I'll get that money back easy when I make it work !--I am not stupid !!-Nothing moves until the end of prohibition !


----------



## ness

Keef, plant are doing great but I have to control the heat manual and I just remember I left the heat on, I got to go check.  S*** 88 in grow room.  Open both door in small bathroom to get the cool air circle. Got a fan going.  It is 82, now, shut the doors in grow room and will check it again in a little bit.


----------



## ness

You, just got to work with what you have.  Thing will up grade in time.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I am not trying to stop you in any way. I just want you to know both sides of the coin. Clearly, you know what the up side is, but there is a down side as well. And it is a coin toss. It would be remiss of me not to at least mention it. Without a doubt, doing your own extract would limit your losses, even at the experimental stage.


----------



## ness

You know Keef if this grow turn out, I will be smoking 90% Indica.  I think that is going to be a night time smoke, or, maybe not.  i love my smoke.


----------



## Keef

I hope it works out for U Ness !--
Umbra I need people to try to shoot down an idea ---If it can't stand up to the scrutiny then it is not valid and I should move on !---It sometimes turns up things I haven't thought about !!--I'll have that CO2 extractor and if I did fail at the Liquid Weed Project I would still be in a good place when the green wave washes over Texas ! - Can't go wrong if U the one with the extractor !--


----------



## Keef

I'm not happy with this first tetra attempt !-- I see way too many live sprouts !--Have to let them grow some before I really know !--It did say 50% survival rate !--Compounded this formula from 3 very similar formulas! 
It wasn't for weed-- next time I try a stronger strength !-- I need just one lady Frankenplant !--Before I start over let's see if I already got it !


----------



## Keef

20:4 --We supposed to do something?


----------



## yarddog

I'm sitting in my shop.  Allman bro's  on the radio. Southbound.   I don't know about south, but I wish I was on a bike, with saddlebags full.  I'd prefer west bound.   Chasing the setting sun. 
 a simple oil leak repair on my papa in laws truck has turned into a mess.   We found major issues, and now I am preparing to remove the engine.   I am happy I can help him.   This job would be close to 2 grand.  But this isn't a good time.  I have two bikes to fix, work needs done on both our daily drivers. I need to replace two windows in my house.   Mrs Dog is sick, and having a hard time mentally as well.  She is so tough, yet so frigile.  I would do anything to take her pains.  It's so hard to see and be completely inadequate to help her.   I'm sorry to be so negative, sometimes you just got to talk.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> I'm sitting in my shop.  Allman bro's  on the radio. Southbound.   I don't know about south, but I wish I was on a bike, with saddlebags full.  I'd prefer west bound.   Chasing the setting sun.
> a simple oil leak repair on my papa in laws truck has turned into a mess.   We found major issues, and now I am preparing to remove the engine.   I am happy I can help him.   This job would be close to 2 grand.  But this isn't a good time.  I have two bikes to fix, work needs done on both our daily drivers. I need to replace two windows in my house.   Mrs Dog is sick, and having a hard time mentally as well.  She is so tough, yet so frigile.  I would do anything to take her pains.  It's so hard to see and be completely inadequate to help her.   I'm sorry to be so negative, sometimes you just got to talk.



brother talk away. it's hard to see anyone sick or suffering and not being able to do anything about it. you know they the same way when it's us.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. it's time for a bowl, and when the ol lady get's here it will be time for a doobie.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Dog --Good evening !--Dog --In combat medic school they taught that U have to take care of yourself first because when U down U can't help those that count on U !--It's not selfish because if U take good care of yourself U have more to give !--Whose taking care of the Dog ?
That being said !--Where's  my pipe ? --


----------



## yarddog

My cabinet is looking good.    I have two bubblicious about 3 weeks old.  One runty auto, two bpu x mixed! Also have two northern lights, and two freebie seeds all just sprouting withen a few days of each other.     Green Santa is fixing to make two different passes over the Dog residence!!   Got some wonder woman, and some of hippies dawg coming.   I'm fixing to get me some fine girls culled out, and keep this areocloner running!!


----------



## Keef

Just got thru moving some of Rose's  Purple Haze --some Trips -xT.E. and a couple of Hippie's Dawgs --to aero---Also took half dozen T.E. cuts !--It's  back !
On another vein I got some Ice -x- Strawberry Rhino seed coming !--They were offered and U know how we are !--How U say no !-- I had a Strawberry Rhino clone in my hands and kilt it !!---Maybe I have better luck with it's child ! ---Giggy that T.E. Widow thing may still live !


----------



## Keef

UPS man just delivered a big bag of Happy Frog !--Door bell rang and as he was walking away he said be careful that box is heavy !--Feels like Dog food !--I said that would be it --Thanks !


----------



## Rosebud

The ole dog food ruse, huh keef? 

So someday i am going to hook up or ask mr rb to hookup the HPS in the shed and flip some plants. I have to wait and see if these clones take.. I have some pretty plants finally after the bug issues. My clones I took a couple days ago are wilting giggy. I sprayed them down.. They better make it.. 
Done with doctors for a while.. thank goodness. Although we went to thai food for lunch it was fab... really fab.

Keef how many seeds popped? There is hermie in that line from the black dahlia so be warned.

YD, hope you wife is better.
Hippie, i hope you are better... you better be...by now.. 

It's 420...not


----------



## Keef

Rose 4:20 it is !-- I get confused !--3 plants out of 4 seed on the Purple Haze !--Got another half dozen seed !--I'll watch'm !-- I had a widow line that hermied second time I ran it !----Learned my lesson !-- Just finished a plate of left over crawfish etoufee !--Tasty !---I'm stuffed !
Hippie don't take those numbers on that Liquid Weed to the bank !---I won't know till I know but even at 50/50 extract / base --there's plenty room for profit !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy guys. Sorry ive been busy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,drinking cold beer. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Oh brother Weed hopper! That is busy. I am smoking some papaya.. Speaking of which, Cane...hope you guys are feeling better.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Howdy guys. Sorry ive been busy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,drinking cold beer. Lol


 Shame on ya! You can shame on me tomorrow. Thursday is beer day.


----------



## Keef

I'm proud of ya Hippie !--Everyday used to be beer day !--What up Hopper ?-- Cane musta been sick today Rose he been MIA all day !


----------



## giggy

keef i hope she is cause you need a cut from her.


----------



## giggy

i'm going to flip the white widow x big bud and a blueberry blast x bpu and let them do their thing while i get this clone thing going. i got to get a air stone and make some small collars out of something and i'll have a small bubble cloner. a one gallon shur fine ice cream bucket. ice cream, umm damn now i want ice cream.


----------



## Keef

I kick myself for not keeping some of the seed I'd still have it !--Did I send U any Trips -x-T.E. seed ?--If I did they germ just fine and this time I'll keep a girl !-- These Hippie's Dawg seed on the way are very fertile !-- Should work well for U !-- If that T.E. Widow still lives I'll get a cut !-- This B.B. I got from Umbra is nice and she works well inside !-- Her and the Widow be seeing who can make the hardest bud !-- They don't know the T.E. is moving back in !--- With that GG#4 coming up behind them they better show me what they got ! --After checking those treated seed --- I would say I got a 50-50 chance of having some tetras ! The waiting is the hardest part !---Is U is ? or is U ain't ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Spiders can swim & they can survive for up to a day under water. So, remember that the next time you wash one down the drain.


----------



## umbra

why would anyone hurt a spider?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> why would anyone hurt a spider?


cause most people hate spiders. i'm not fond of them myself but as long as they don't bother me i'm good. i'll kill a poisonous snake and let the others go as well.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Umbra this Blueberry Blast thing has such wonderful smell !-- Nice buzz !--I got no complaints !


----------



## Keef

I see U down there Rose !--I am a convert to beneficial bug !-- U can miss a spot with pesticides --Them beneficial bugs will hunt them down and eat them not your plants !


----------



## Keef

Hippie these Ice -x- Strawberry Rhino seed I got coming are from those Jamaican Ice seed Jaga sent us back when O.F.C. --stood for Over Fifty Fifty Club ---Did anyone get PPG or whatever it was to finish !-


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Nice and sunny here.   Makes me think spring is around the corner.     Woke up this morning at 4, was 59 degrees in our room.  I got up and turned the kerosene heater on.    Got the heat pump set on 62, too cold for me, but I got tired of paying $300 plus a month for power.    I can burn the redneck fireplace all night for $3-4.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> why would anyone hurt a spider?



:bolt:


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? --High Hopper !-- How's life in the "Big D"?-- Mane this waiting to see if anything happened to those treated seed is killing me !--Kinda like waiting for a baby to be born !-- In a way I guess it is ! 
Been looking at some PVC  --I need something to hold some weed while I blast it with butane !--What I've seen looks so inefficient !-- I need to go shopping! --My butane lighter needs fuel --Lots and lots of fuel !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!

I am not afraid of spiders, they eat bad bugs..

Morning WH, how you doing?


----------



## Keef

Morning Princess Rosebud !-- Hope U have a good day !--Still having trouble with ole lefty ? -- Work them fingers !--Type !--Good therapy !--Make them fingers remember how to move !--Like  Sitting Bull told his people on the Trail of Tears ---Endeavor to Persevere !---I'm think them Indians could understand those words !--They was just trying to survive till things got better !


----------



## yarddog

So I should reconsider killing every spider I come across?       I had a friend, his grandma lived in Mexico.   He said there was a big spider that lived in her bathroom.   They never bothered it. And the spider followed suit.


----------



## Rosebud

We name our spiders. We had a Japanese neighbor that said if you killed a spider in the morning you had bad luck. She would carry them outside.. I have done that as well.

Good morning Keef, The PT said if i played the piano everyday it would be better than any exercise he could give me.  So the only problem is howard the poodle crys or howls... it is a bit distracting..  I am trying to stay positive.


----------



## Keef

Spider was in my hat when I put it on ---He bit me !--I now got a crater along my hairline where chunk died from the bite !--I'll never know what kind he was but he hurt me !
Notice the trend here ? --Scorpion bit me on the butt two different times !---Spider bit me on the head !--Yellow jacket wasps eat me up more than once !--Not a big bug fan !


----------



## Keef

One of those big cockroaches they got down here tried to get D.D.and she climbed me like a tree !--Cockroach died and I only got wounded !


----------



## Rosebud

I have never seen a cockroach.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Feeling better this morning...Mama is off to work so she be O.K.
   YD Hope that your wife gets to feeling better...Being sick Sucks....
   Rose... Never even seen a cockroach?...Wow, Lucky You, they are terrible to live with...
    I'd say,time for a Puff.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Be happy about that Rose they don 't bite but they nasty !--We had all different sizes in east Texas and Louisiana -- They ever where down here !-- We haven't had a problem with them infesting the house but many do !--Lots of exterminators down here make a good living fighting  cockroaches !---So Rose unless U a thumb typer like me ---typing is almost as good as the piano !-- Give the dog a joint to eat U eat a little --smoke a little -- Before long U and that dog be doing a duet !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> We name our spiders. We had a Japanese neighbor that said if you killed a spider in the morning you had bad luck. She would carry them outside.. I have done that as well.
> 
> Good morning Keef, The PT said if i played the piano everyday it would be better than any exercise he could give me. So the only problem is howard the poodle crys or howls... it is a bit distracting.. I am trying to stay positive.


 I usually carry them outside as well. Yes they are predators and eat the bad bugs. Keef, glad the bbb is helping. We had a heck of a rain storm last night. I see 1 of the Queen palms is leaning toward the pool and some of the corrugated roofing over the patio came off. The Jack is thriving and getting better every day. My son and I are betting on the final weight. We will see soon.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, use anything but PVC. It leaches. A stainless steel turkey baster is a good start, or anything glass.

Spiders? If I see 'em, they're dead. Arachnophobia is very real and I own it big time.

Snakes? They all get a free pass, even our one and only venomous snake, the massasauga. Only ran across a couple of them in my 60 years, and both were in Lapeer.
Back in the early 20th century, the farmers in Lapeer tried to raise cattle. Snake bites cow, cow dies. They started raising pigs. Snake bites pig, pig eats snake. Problem solved.


----------



## Rosebud

Did i ever tell you about the pig farmer in Oregon, than fell into the pig pen and they ATE HIM???? OMG


----------



## Keef

BBB --O.K. Umbra I just Call it Umbra's  Blueberry Blast but whatever it's  called it works well for me !--I've still got a piece of my boy Trips and the Queen Mother out those seed !-- I now got a couple Trips -x-T.E. plants in veg. !---One of T.E. parents was Snow Lotus who was a legendary mother !--I'm wondering if the T.E. might be too !-- U do know I'll be crossing the T.E. Queen with  G.G.#4 male ?-- How can that go wrong?


----------



## yarddog

I've had a few spiders  in my big cabinet.   I leave them be in there.   
Thanks for the well wishes for my wife.  
Im glad to see warmer weather get here.   Ill be riding the bike to work a lot, cutting my weekly fuel cost in hlf, if not more.


----------



## Keef

Giggy and I grew up around plenty venomous snakes !--We got your copperhead , the cotton mouth water moccasin -- Something we called a ground rattler -- coral snakes --I feel like I forgot one Giggy !---

Unk got bit on the hand by a chicken snake when he was gathering eggs ---They put a wire turniquet on his arm so the poison would get to his heart !--Unk almost lost that arm and not from snake bite !


----------



## Rosebud

My brother brought home lots of rattles from rattle snakes..


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I have never seen a cockroach.


feel lucky, and some of them can fly.


----------



## mrcane

Rose, You grew up in Rattlesnake country..seen & heard lots of'em In that Canyon you lived in.... I be scared of snakes......


----------



## umbra

When the cockroaches footsteps are loud enough to wake you out of a dead sleep, you know you've got a roach problem.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Keef, use anything but PVC. It leaches. A stainless steel turkey baster is a good start, or anything glass.
> 
> Spiders? If I see 'em, they're dead. Arachnophobia is very real and I own it big time.
> 
> Snakes? They all get a free pass, even our one and only venomous snake, the massasauga. Only ran across a couple of them in my 60 years, and both were in Lapeer.
> Back in the early 20th century, the farmers in Lapeer tried to raise cattle. Snake bites cow, cow dies. They started raising pigs. Snake bites pig, pig eats snake. Problem solved.


that is a small rattler but we have a ground rattler that is so small you can't hear them rattle but they can put you in a box.


Rosebud said:


> Did i ever tell you about the pig farmer in Oregon, than fell into the pig pen and they ATE HIM???? OMG


i remember that he was a older man that had raised them for years.


----------



## Kraven

Rose here in the south a pig pen is the best place to throw a body, its gone in 15 minutes and you don't even have to dig a hole. Morning OFC. Spiders don't really bother me, like keef I lost a chunk on the inside of my thigh to a brown recluse. I have a few pic of the garden, just stuck 6 more rooted clones from the cloner and my flower tent is way over full, heck so is veg....sad to have all the epic genes and have to veg them for months as they wait their turn to get cooked.


Palmetto bug:

The term &#8220;palmetto bug&#8221; is a general name commonly used to refer to several species of cockroaches in the southern U.S. and even some beetles. Other cockroach names are &#8220;waterbug&#8221; or &#8220;Croton bug.&#8221; Unfortunately, these names can lead to confusion and misidentification, since any moderate- to large-sized cockroaches and even beetles are often called these by the public. Since habits and control measures often are species-specific, it is best to consult a pest control professional who can properly identify the species and then select control measures.

A cockroach species commonly called a &#8220;palmetto bug&#8221; is the American cockroach (Periplaneta americana). Adult American cockroaches are large and winged. Their coloration is dark brown with a cream-colored prothorax that has dark markings that resemble sunglasses. American cockroaches prefer damp conditions and often are found in sewers, woodpiles and mulch. They will fly to lights. This particular behavior is disconcerting for homeowners who encounter a large roach that flies near their face when entering doors with lights nearby in the evening. Another large species that may be called a &#8220;palmetto bug&#8221; is the smoky brown cockroach. The adults are a dark mahogany color and winged as well. They lack the sunglasses markings on the prothorax and are slightly smaller.


----------



## Keef

Got it Hippie !--That's  good to know !-- I gotta to around for something to blast thru --How about a piece of steel pipe with cap with a little hole on either end ?---I can't go to the head shop and buy a blaster like U guys !
Umbra that's the kind they got here !--Palmetto bugs?--Call it what U want !--I know a big *** Cockroach when I see one !--They stand up and fight back when U try to kill one !


----------



## Keef

That be it Kraven !-- U crowding them in cause U know U got another tent coming !--U ain't fooling nobody ! Nice !--I've had my bud porn dose for today !---I could probably tolerate another dose --Umbra ?


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTVRYk0Zdg4[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Nice Kraven. as usual!
  That pig farmer was my trainers grandmas neighbor. The gramma got the pig farmers dog... I never liked pigs, now i know why..but bacon.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !--I was wondering about something like that !--It wouldn't let me watch the video without signing in but the pic said enough !--I'll be looking around before I start blasting !--Yep !--Lighters gonna need some butane !


----------



## Kraven

Yea I like bacon, but have long since been away from sloppin' the hogs before school, hell feeding the cows and horses too lol. But i still love pork, they are just mean and fearless and will eat anything that does not kill them first. 

I Still hog hunt, just me my brother and a few dogs and some pistols....it's an even match trust me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUlp0EznIZQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

Weird, its the way I have been doing it the last few runs and I'm super pleased and it's clean and cheap to make.....but for god sake blast outside where there is no danger of sparks, it'll singe the pubes


----------



## Keef

Bacon Yum !  I remember processing pigs growing up !--I bet Giggy know what cracklins  are too !---We rendered the fat into lard and U were left with fried pig skin !--meat candy !


----------



## Kraven

I've taken a few friends huntin and they scare too easy.....lol, yea i got gore marks on my legs too


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'll try it !--I got no intension of setting off a gas assisted explosion !--I don't like things to go boom till I say !--- I'll blast outside in the wind !--We got plenty wind !--How much can U get in a mason jar !--Is there a wire basket of weed over a collect container or U just let the BHO collect in the bottom of the jar ?


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, Ston-loc is my friend and he does bho blasting a lot.. Talk to him if you want, tell him i sent you.


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven we got a wild hog problem on the mainland here !-- They hunt them from helicopter a little further north !--Only way to make any money on them is to bring them to the meat  processor alive !---What U supposed to do trap them and bring the trap to the meat processor !- If they ever want them or the nutria back in the swamp controlled they gotta place a bounty on them !----I never smoked a whole hog before !--Yum pork !


----------



## mrcane

We use to turn it whole hog on the spit when I was younger. .had to slop about 2000 head of those nasty bastards. ..I


----------



## Rosebud

I am feeling quite highbrow at this moment..listening to mozart while smoking a joint, get it?


----------



## Keef

Kraven I think I answered that message did I or did I lose it !-- If it got lost -- I said U bet !
Rose-- Kraven can walk me thru blasting !--Think I'll practice on brickweed before blasting mine it's still scarce ! The grow is coming back nicely !


----------



## umbra

Growing up in South Jersey there were tons of pig farms. You could smell them as you drove by on the highway. I have seen hogs feed and you don't want to be anywhere near them. The colonists clearing land in the 18th century would burn a hole in the center of a tree stump with an ember from a fire. Then shove corn cobs down in the hole and let the pigs go at it. The pigs would tear the tree stump apart to get the corn cobs.


----------



## Rosebud

I am sure Kraven has your back Keef. Kraven knows his stuff.

That is just gross Umbra... we had horses and cows..chickens once, but never pigs. now i know why.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Keef, Ston-loc is my friend and he does bho blasting a lot.. Talk to him if you want, tell him i sent you.



He would know the correct way. I blow three cans in a mason then dump in 1 oz fine grind, swish a min or so then put 5 coffe filters over the rim, locked down with lid, pour it into a double boiler setup with a lid on and let it boil off using hot water in the bottom bowl (top is a clear Pyrex dish with lid), leaves me with a nice sticky blond messy goo. I mix it in my edibles.... 

Ston- can tell you how to blast correctly, and it really needs to be under pressure, this is just a poor mans way of using butane as a solvent.


----------



## yarddog

About five years ago, it was still dark maybe 5:45 am.  I was down in the barn tending the animalas animals before work.    I had already turned out the lights when i remembered to gather the eggs.    Robbed a few boxes before it happened.   But I stuck my hand in one and felt a cool smooth thing.   Hit the lights and it was a rat snake, maybe 5 feet long curled up in the nest box.     Had three lumps in him.    I found my egg thief before I knew I had one.    I kept him for a few months.    Just kept feeding him eggs, saved me some money on rats every week or two.


----------



## Hippie420

Mom had 'em on the homestead when she grew up. If you wanted pork in the depression era, you raised it. They turned into pets and the kids wouldn't eat 'em. They're a rather smart animal, equal in intelligence to a dog.

I had thoughts about raising some at the ranch, but I know better. I'd wind up with hogs that died of old age because they'd wind up as pets. I'm a meat eater, but I'm not much of a killer. If I had to personally slaughter every bite of meat I ate, I'd be eating a lot more veggies. Once a critter is dead, I've got no problems gutting it and cutting it up. I've never paid to have a deer processed in my life. I just lost my taste for killing, especially something I've raised.

I doubt a lion frets over the zebra it's just murdered.....


----------



## Keef

That's me too Hippie !--I would rather someone else kill my food !

Poor man blasting will do just fine !--It's  not something I plan to do often !--- I have to get this Liquid Weed worked out then I get a Super Critical CO2 extractor !--I'll only blast enough to prove this Liquid Weed formula !-- I have to work out the homogenizing process ! -- Skunk Pharm says it works but I have to be able to do it myself !--Everything takes practice to perfect !-- Then I teach my peeps !--


----------



## Kraven

Hippie I am about that way these days, unless its got a fightin' chance then I'm not much interested in shooting fish in a barrel. Now I only hunt bear and boars, shoot either of them wrong and it just pisses them off....


----------



## Keef

Been looking at the treated sprouts! --U think it'll jinx it if I whisper ---I think it worked !--I think I might have some tetras !--Oh the wait !


----------



## giggy

anybody heard from boozo? haven't seen him in awhile.


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


> anybody heard from boozo? haven't seen him in awhile.


 He pops in over at Yoop's site from time to time as Sunbaked. Between visiting with family and chasing a little white ball around, he's been busy.
Can't wait to see both of those chuckle heads in August at the Cup.


----------



## Keef

It's on now ! --D.D. found me the device I was looking for  !---I'm bout to kick this Liquid Weed Project off !--


----------



## Keef

Tetras and Liquid Weed --Somebody got a plan !


----------



## yarddog

If I am going to use the animal for food, then I generally don't have a problem killing it.  I don't feel it is a waste, that said, I rarely keep fish I catch.  Unless I can get a nice filet out of it.   My dad shoots deer out of his garden so much that I have venison whenever I want it.    
It's a very good garden.   Provides most of his veggie and root diet.  Along with a decent amount of meat.   Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finished a jigsaw puzzle in only 5 months! Stupid box said 2 - 4 years! I got skills!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just waded through some of the most disgusting posts ever! And,  Kraven, PLEASE, only pics of your lovely weed, nothing else! I just know one of those creepy Palmetto bugs (freakin' Big Foot of roaches) is lurking around here, as I swat crazily at my neck!  I've got the heebie jeebies now!


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont wanna die again,,or push my luck,, so i stopped eating pork. Lol


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> He pops in over at Yoop's site from time to time as Sunbaked. Between visiting with family and chasing a little white ball around, he's been busy.
> Can't wait to see both of those chuckle heads in August at the Cup.


ok i've seen sunbaked but didn't know who they where. if i didn't have to have a med card we was gonna try to meet all of yall at the cup but it looks like it will have to be a free state.


----------



## Kraven

By Ricardo Baca, The Cannabist Staff

The free sampling of businesses&#8217; marijuana, edibles and concentrates &#8212; a tradition that has long been a primary draw for fans of the annual Cannabis Cups that happen around the world &#8212; will no longer happen so freely at the Denver event.

The U.S. Cannabis Cup in Denver is High Times magazine&#8217;s largest event and likely one of the biggest ticketed marijuana parties in the world; the trade show, expo and festival takes over the Denver Mart in unincorporated Adams County every 4/20 weekend. But when the Cup opens its doors on Saturday at noon, it&#8217;s going to look and feel very different when compared to the sampling free-for-all of last 4/20.

UPDATES
Some out-of-state vendors are offering pot for &#8220;donations&#8221;
Get a recap and see a photo gallery from Day 1 of the Cup

&#8220;Licensed cannabis businesses are not allowed to participate in the transaction of sampling or giving marijuana away at events like the Cup,&#8221; said Rhett Jordan, founding partner at the Native Roots chain of pot shops, interpreting an April 3 bulletin from Colorado&#8217;s Marijuana Enforcement Division. &#8220;It&#8217;s going to be a little tricky &#8230; In the past, (businesses giving away cannabis) were definitely the main reason people came to the Cup, to experience the cannabis community in one place at one time and to try all your favorite companies and favorite strains for free under one roof.&#8221;

The MED&#8217;s landmark April 3 bulletin answers questions legal cannabis businesses have been asking for more than a year, and some in the industry argue that it may squash future Cannabis Cups and other related marijuana events in Colorado.

The bulletin explicitly says that &#8220;marijuana produced within the regulated system must remain in the closed system &#8230; until final sale to a patient or customer&#8221; and that license holders cannot sell their pot &#8220;at any off-premises site.&#8221; The MED&#8217;s bulletin also strongly encourages license holders &#8220;to locate any booth or exhibit table in an area away from and separated from any area designated for consumption of marijuana.&#8221;

Attendees, however, can still bring their own marijuana &#8212; up to an ounce &#8212; and legally share it with friends.

To understand the magnitude of the MED&#8217;s bulletin, it helps to know what the Cup has looked like in the past. A stroll through last year&#8217;s Cup at the same venue felt like another country altogether. Rows and rows of vendors were peddling glass pipes, T-shirts and vape pens in an outdoor parking lot that was permanently hot-boxed with pot smoke. Lines formed at all the sampling booths for cannabis flower, high-percentage concentrates, glass and dab rigs. A food truck gave away hundreds of pot-infused sandwiches, and the Incredibles booth hosted a surreal fountain of melted, infused chocolate that served more than 30,000 fans&#8217; skewered marshmallows and pound cake.

&#8220;For months and months, even last year, we&#8217;ve been asking the MED for clarification on events like this,&#8221; said Bob Eschino, a partner at Medically Correct, which makes the popular Incredibles edibles in Colorado and hosted the spiked fountain at the 2014 Cup. &#8220;What is acceptable? What are you guys OK with? We want to do the right thing. All the licensed people here want to make sure we&#8217;re doing things that won&#8217;t get us in trouble.

&#8220;So we&#8217;re happy they came out with a bulletin that tells us what their expectations are. But the timing (of the April 3 bulletin) is terrible. Everybody has already spent tens of thousands of dollars on promotions and booths, so now we&#8217;re all rethinking our involvement. We&#8217;re actually trying to sell off our booth. We don&#8217;t want to be there. We don&#8217;t want there to be any sort of question on the legality of what we&#8217;re doing.&#8221;
More on the Cannabis Cup

Opinion: No pot samples allowed at the Cannabis Cup &#8212; and it&#8217;s the fans who will be the ones missing out, says pot critic Jake Browne

What the Cannabis Cup looks like, in video: Never been to a Cup? Here&#8217;s what 2014&#8217;s U.S. Cannabis Cup looked like in Denver

The free-samples scene of 2014: &#8220;She said she had sampled about 10 dabs &#8230;&#8221;

Meet the &#8216;Super Troopers&#8217;: How to meet the &#8216;Super Troopers&#8217; at the Cannabis Cup in Denver this week

High Times editor-in-chief: &#8216;The Colorado cannabis industry is an economic miracle&#8217;

Getting around safely during 4/20: How to get around Denver without driving

Watch The Cannabist Show. Follow The Cannabist on Twitter and Facebook

While Incredibles was aiming to sell its Cup booth earlier this week, other businesses had already decided not to participate entirely.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve got a lot of members who decided not to participate this year because they want to make sure that they&#8217;re doing everything right, and they are also worried about how the Cannabis Cup affects the image of the industry,&#8221; said Mike Elliott of the Marijuana Industry Group. &#8220;These events have not had a lot of controls in place in the past, and the MED is making it clear that these events are not the exception to the rules that all licensees have to comply with.&#8221;

The new directions change the game for the businesses, but they will change the entire experience for the attendees who are expecting to get their fill of free samples for their $45-per-day tickets.

&#8220;It&#8217;s going to put a big damper on the Cannabis Cup,&#8221; said Andy Williams of Medicine Man, which has pot shops in Denver and Aurora. &#8220;It&#8217;s not going to be the same Cannabis Cup this year, which is a shame. It&#8217;ll be something we look back fondly upon years from now, because the sampling was a big part of it. It was one of the key reasons people went &#8212; where else can you go to get such a wide variety of things under one roof? It&#8217;s kind of like (the Consumer Electronics Show) for the marijuana industry: If you have a new anything, you&#8217;re going to be there.&#8221;

With no open sampling of marijuana and pot products, Williams wonders if Denver&#8217;s Cannabis Cup will return next year.

&#8220;I&#8217;m not sure the event will survive over time,&#8221; said Williams, who this year will hand out &#8220;golden ticket&#8221; coupons and offer a free shuttle from the Denver Mart to his Montbello location instead of operating a booth inside the Cup. &#8220;This year it&#8217;ll happen because a lot of people haven&#8217;t gotten the memo in terms of what&#8217;s happening. The industry got the memo from the MED, but the people driving in and flying in for the event might not understand the impact of what this all means. Maybe next year they&#8217;ll choose to go to a different event?&#8221;

The Cup also offers seminars on growing, the future of legalization and starting a cannabis business. (Full disclosure: The author of this piece will sit on a Cup panel this weekend.) It will also host on-site conversations (with Grateful Dead drummer Bill Kreutzmann), on-site film screenings (&#8220;Super Troopers,&#8221; with some of the cast there) and off-site concerts (Snoop Dogg at Fiddler&#8217;s Green, Nas at Red Rocks). But in terms of the on-site activities, most agree that the sampling of marijuana is the primary reason people flock to the Cup.

&#8220;People are absolutely coming to the Cup for these free samples,&#8221; said Amy Dannemiller, who runs her cannabis businesses under the name Jane West. &#8220;I saw that when I was out at the consumption lot last year. The Cannabis Cup is based on utilizing and sampling these products.&#8221;

Cup presenter High Times didn&#8217;t have much to say about the MED&#8217;s bulletin and its potential implications on the event.

&#8220;Every Cannabis Cup has different rules and different roadblocks,&#8221; Dan Skye, High Times&#8217; editor-in-chief, said generally before directing specific questions to the magazine&#8217;s attorney Cristina Buccola.

While Buccola said &#8220;the rules are very clear,&#8221; she said she couldn&#8217;t interpret the MED&#8217;s bulletin explicitly without subjecting her own legal license to certain liabilities.

&#8220;The MED has come down with a bulletin as recently as April 3 explaining its stance on marijuana events outside of immediate dispensary areas,&#8221; said Buccola. &#8220;We anticipate full compliance with the MED on High Times&#8217; front, vendors&#8217; front and attendees&#8217; front. Compliance involves each vendor reading the regulations and guidelines.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t think that anyone who is going to come is going to walk away unhappy.&#8221;

The state&#8217;s MED will have investigators at the Cannabis Cup.

&#8220;While MED&#8217;s focus has been on proactively reaching out to the industry and stakeholders to reduce the likelihood of violations,&#8221; said Daria Serna, communications director with the MED, &#8220;investigators will be on site to continue that educational effort, monitor compliance and take enforcement action as appropriate.&#8221;

The Adams County Sheriff&#8217;s Office will also be on site.

&#8220;We&#8217;re going to deal with issues as they arise,&#8221; said Sgt. Aaron Pataluna, a spokesman for the Adams County Sheriff&#8217;s Office. &#8220;We will deal with any underage consumption or illegal sales that we observe. But our biggest concern is clearly public safety and intoxicated participants leaving the event, in traffic or on foot, and making sure everyone is safe.&#8221;

Meanwhile the Denver Mart staff is looking forward to one of its busiest weekends of the year.

&#8220;Anytime you pull 40,000 to 50,000 people into one space and have a captured audience, there&#8217;s going to be people making money, so you know it&#8217;s a very good event for us &#8212; and for pretty much everyone else involved,&#8221; said Ken Williams, director of event sales and operations at Denver Mart.

Williams added that the venue welcomes this year&#8217;s regulatory changes.

&#8220;Last year, dispensaries were able to bring some (marijuana), and it got shared freely amongst everybody,&#8221; Williams said. &#8220;(This year) the vendors are not able to share &#8230; and they can&#8217;t give samples either. At the end of the day, it&#8217;s probably better for us. It&#8217;s a worthy regulation to have in place.&#8221;


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm just gonna put an "out of order" sticker on my forehead & call it a day!


----------



## Keef

Speaking of 4:20 !---We gonna do this thing !---I hope those rules don't apply to the Texas Cup!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Texas Cup-- oxymoron?  My clone/veg area is looking good since I got on top of those bugs, which seems to be fixing the pH issues I was having.  Finally moving forward. Snoopy dance !


----------



## mrcane

Back from a nice hour & half workout .....Let's get High!!!!!:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

I also started foliar spraying more often like Umbra said. I used to try & avoid getting my leaves wet! Just didn't know. But, Umbra, do you always use some kind of "cide"  to spray with or is there something healthy I can use? I do have a couple of things I use that aren't necessarily for bugs, but was curious about what others might use. The plants seem to like being sprayed.


----------



## DirtyDiana

An hour & a half workout! Dang! If I can't do it in 30, not doing it! Lately, it's more like 10 minutes, max! No, seriously, I'm jealous Cane!


----------



## DirtyDiana

And please don't tell me your vegetarian!


----------



## mrcane

D.D.,Ten minutes is better than No minutes....Just keep it up


----------



## mrcane

It is so Beautiful out, I gotta go........:bolt:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --Just finished a grueling power nap !---
They gonna let me play legally when the law changes so I'm planning accordingly! -- Been awhile but I know how to play that game !-- They not gonna let my polys in the little cup anyway !-- I be needing to get a look at mmj cards as soon as they issue then see how hard it would be just to make my own !-- Speaking of making stuff --I need to know if I made me a tetra or not !--This my first time to try to make a new plant !


----------



## DirtyDiana

It is a beautiful day!
A new study found that those who take their coffee black are more likely to exhibit psychopathic traits.
And those who order a quad shot, non-fat, vanilla soy, extra foam,  light whip with caramel drizzle are more likely to be their victims.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> And please don't tell me your vegetarian!



My friend Boner was a chef. He had a restaurant and the menu was vegan and guten free vegan.


----------



## Keef

Hey there was a bunch of Hippie's Dawgs that were not  germed when I did the treatment now they all sprouted !--I'm thinking I'm gonna mix some Zombie Juice 25% stronger and hit them with it !-- They sprouted I don't got room for that many more ! --I got Dawgs up what ya'll think !


----------



## Keef

I been checking and looks like we got it right first time !--I'm pretty sure I got tetras ya'll ! That'll be confirmed or denied later !--but right now I'm feeling pretty cocky !


----------



## Keef

Hippie's Mutants !--Live !-They might be the same seed as Hippie's Dawg but they gonna be something a totally different plant !


----------



## Hippie420

Kraven, they say the same **** about the Michigan cup. Don't believe everything you read or hear. I took dope to the first one. Never will again. Too much there for free!

Umbra, count me out of your buddies restaurant! Yuck!


----------



## Keef

Where's the Beef ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Good read but my eyes hurt. Lol


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> And please don't tell me your vegetarian!



he may be like me. i don't believe in killing innocent vegetables.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? --
-Hey Kraven --How many cans of butane I need to get a half a mason jar of it !--It's  is the lighter refill cans right ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop! Just visualized my beneficial nematodes going after those root aphids (spit, spit)!! They're chasing them out of the sponge & up the stem a little. Oh, the humanity!  Root aphids are dying everywhere!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I remember U liked Bruno Mars -Uptown Funk --so I wanted to turn U on to another hit to be !--Robin Shultz --Sugar !


----------



## yarddog

Evening y'all.       Worked on my wife's car after work today. Also Figured out my street bike needs a fuel pump.  
Frying a pan of bacon, goimg to have bacon and egg sandwichs for supper tonight.    
Bout to pack a bowl, think I'll put a shot or two tonight too.


----------



## Keef

Evening Dog !--Did it ever warm up !--U guys asking about when U could start seed for an outside grow solved a problem for me !--I don't have anymore room in the dirt pharm until I find some tetras but I got the seed that weren't sprouted in time for the treatment now they sprouted !--I hate to waste them !-- I'm gonna start a treatment on them tommorrow  morning and put them in a planter out back !---They only have to stay there long enough for me to I.D. the tetras then I can move just those inside !


----------



## Keef

May make a Strawberry Ice tetra next !-- A fellow want to breed tetras he needs more than one variety and the more I got the better the chance my Frankenplant be amongst them !---


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> What up Giggy ? --
> -Hey Kraven --How many cans of butane I need to get a half a mason jar of it !--It's  is the lighter refill cans right ?




I use three 8 oz cans of this....local cigar shop carries it.

http://www.xikar.com/products/butane/butane-101/


----------



## yarddog

Keef, we in the mid 60's during the day for now.    I am itching to start riding to work again.    I need to find someone that can do leather repair.


----------



## yarddog

Snapped a picture of boonies foot.    And I don't have small hands.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Rose I remember U liked Bruno Mars -Uptown Funk --so I wanted to turn U on to another hit to be !--Robin Shultz --Sugar !



evening keef, never heard of robin shultz and the song sugar that i know of in maroon 5. is this the song?

Maroon 5 - Sugar
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09R8_2nJtjg[/ame]


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Whoop! Whoop! Just visualized my beneficial nematodes going after those root aphids (spit, spit)!! They're chasing them out of the sponge & up the stem a little. Oh, the humanity!  Root aphids are dying everywhere!


dd and keef are yall using a sponge to hold your plants? the reason i ask is one of the diy bubblers used a dish washing sponge and put the greenie to the top. i figured a sponge would hold to much water.


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC, Good Deal on your tetra Keef, I can't wait either, to see how they will grow......Yard dog bacon and egg sandwich sound good.  Taking my bacon out of the frez. now.  And, what do you have there a horse?  Big *** dog.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --We use polyurethane foam collars !--but I don't float cuts --I see no reason a piece of Styrofoam wouldn't work !-- Make a hole thru the middle for the cut to go thru !--U can always break or cut the strofoam off the cut after it roots!--My foam collars just hold the cut secure in the baskets I use !--I noticed Kraven's cloner only uses foam collars! --Object be to keep the green side up and dry and the stem side down and wet so it can root! --U got this !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Keef, we in the mid 60's during the day for now.    I am itching to start riding to work again.    I need to find someone that can do leather repair.


do as i always did and get a hooked needle a pair of pliers and start sewing.


yarddog said:


> Snapped a picture of boonies foot.    And I don't have small hands.


that's a paw.


----------



## Keef

I cooked bacon and eggs with toast tonight !-- I'm full now !---Thanks Nes !-- U get your grow up and working U might want to practice up on your cloning skills ! 

Giggy more bubbles --more better ! --


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy --We use polyurethane foam collars !--but I don't float cuts --I see no reason a piece of Styrofoam wouldn't work !-- Make a hole thru the middle for the cut to go thru !--U can always break or cut the strofoam off the cut after it roots!--My foam collars just hold the cut secure in the baskets I use !--I noticed Kraven's cloner only uses foam collars! --Object be to keep the green side up and dry and the stem side down and wet so it can root! --U got this !



i had planned to keep the top and cut holes for a collar but haven't found what to use yet. was thinking about pool noodles or pipe rap and a hole saw.


----------



## yarddog

I would giggy, but it's the zipper on my leather jacket.  I am worried about the strength. I'd hate to go down again and the jacket zipper not hold up.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I cooked bacon and eggs with toast tonight !-- I'm full now !---Thanks Nes !-- U get your grow up and working U might want to practice up on your cloning skills !
> 
> Giggy more bubbles --more better ! --



keef i have a dual outlet pump (old used but works) and i tied the outlets together so both sides will push the stone. was thinking about making a bubble ring then i wouldn't have to deal with trying to find a good stone.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> I would giggy, but it's the zipper on my leather jacket.  I am worried about the strength. I'd hate to go down again and the jacket zipper not hold up.



i hear you bro. i can't zip my jacket either, but mine is because i gained so much weight. i have lost 45 pounds but i got aways to go to get to where i want to be. you know it hurts me to wear my jacket anymore, it flairs my tendonitis up bad. i guess it is from the weight of the jacket.


----------



## ness

Talking about though wild boar has got everyone thinking pork.  Tomorrow, I'm having bacon and eggs.  Keef, I have no room or equipment for clones at the time.  In the future, maybe.  Have not been feeling right all day.  Head been feeling like it is in the clouds.  Going to watch a little TV, then call it a night.  Good Night


----------



## giggy

good night nes, hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

No Giggy not the song !--It's  a remake or heavily sampled version of Sugar ,Sugar -How U get so Fly !--Can't remember the artist! -- 
Cuz cut a piece of Styrofoam a little smaller than the container --leave room for the bubbler hose or make a hole in the Styrofoam for it !-- Stick some holes in it with an ice pick or something --Stick the stems of your cuts through the holes ---float it on the water !---They don't need much light !--I don't use a dome or anything !---How close to put the holes ? --How big your cuts ?-- Smaller more --bigger fewer !


----------



## Keef

I don't even bother with rooting hormones or anything !-- Usually got white bumps on the stem at about a week --root spurs at 10 days or so !--Some root sooner-- some later !--U can pick them up and look at how the roots are developing -They got one inch root or longer U can put them in dirt or other medium !


----------



## giggy

might try that keef. i have also read to use just water and change it every 5 days. are you talking the archie's sugar sugar?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I don't even bother with rooting hormones or anything !-- Usually got white bumps on the stem at about a week --root spurs at 10 days or so !--Some root sooner-- some later !--U can pick them up and look at how the roots are developing -They got one inch root or longer U can put them in dirt or other medium !



i just got done pulling the pucks out of my pots and not a one had any signs of a root.


----------



## Keef

D.D. reminded me that we once rooted a one inch cut in a Styrofoam egg carton cup !--I didn 't mean a thick piece of Styrofoam ---A piece from a meat tray they sell hamburger and stuff in will work fine !--Long as U float them  securely so they don't turn over !--I would just put all the cuts in the same piece of Styrofoam !


----------



## giggy

i'll see what i can find.


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, do you ride?    I have a set of race leathers I like to wear when I ride Street.  It saved my bacon once, although it is very impractical to wear unless I'm just going out for a ride.


----------



## giggy

yes i'm a rider, but i haven't rode in a bit. i had a few bouts with vertigo. haven't had any for a year so it's time again. i have a old sporty that hasn't seen daylight in many many years. when i would go home i would swipe one of my brothers bikes and ride for awhile. i now have a custom painted (black with flames) 2004 v92 victory cruiser and a original unrestored 82 gl1100 honda. i want to chop the sporty but the ol lady wants a trike. i told her i had to have a shop first. here's a older pic of the victory while it was still in texas.


----------



## yarddog

Victory makes a good bike.    Your not going to hack that sporty up for a trike are you?!  I want to get an old skool bike, a chopper.  Springer front end, hard tail.  I have a line on a chopper, guy made it in the 80's. Has a shovelhead. Wish I could buy it.   It's non running with 10 years of dust but he won't sell.    I guess I don't blame him.   
Nothing like the feel of riding.  I hope your vertigo holds off so yiu can get some miles in this year.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like a bike from Strokers Ice House in Dallas. Rick Fairless owns the Bar and Bike Shop,,he sells Victorys and Harleys,,,,oh and lots of beer.lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sugar by DJ, Robin Schulz & sung by Francesco Yates, who has his own music as well & is quite an outstanding vocalist. The music video is pretty cool too, but overall, it sounds great.  I hear new music on the radio about 2 weeks before a video comes out. Knew this was going to be a hit.


----------



## DirtyDiana

We need a bike to ride the beach!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Usually start seeing root bumps within 2 to 5 days, not a week. In fact, the T.E. we cloned yesterday is already showing rough-looking stems. My baby T.E.- Trips cross has huge leaves, very Indica. The Purple Hazes & Dawgs look good too! Looks like my older babies might recover afterall; definitely have 5 Bubblicious, 2 Papayas, 2 Aurora Indicas, & 2 Pure Power Plants. Better than I expected after they all nearly died. Looks like I have 11 of the original 19 that will make it at least.  Keef's down already. I'll be up late so I can sleep late since I work tomorrow night.


----------



## umbra

I met Rick Fairless but he was doing british chops. There used to be a dealer in Dallas...Big D. The Victory dealer around these parts is Arlen Ness.


----------



## Kraven

morning all, headed to work, see yall in the evening....feels weird to goto work w/o scrubbs on lol.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Victory makes a good bike.    Your not going to hack that sporty up for a trike are you?!  I want to get an old skool bike, a chopper.  Springer front end, hard tail.  I have a line on a chopper, guy made it in the 80's. Has a shovelhead. Wish I could buy it.   It's non running with 10 years of dust but he won't sell.    I guess I don't blame him.
> Nothing like the feel of riding.  I hope your vertigo holds off so yiu can get some miles in this year.


yes i am but there won't be no butchering. stay away from a springer and look at the griders instead. if you ever have to hit the side of the road a springer will get you hurt.


WeedHopper said:


> Looks like a bike from Strokers Ice House in Dallas. Rick Fairless owns the Bar and Bike Shop,,he sells Victorys and Harleys,,,,oh and lots of beer.lol


dad got the bike in san antonio but i think he said the bike came from dallas.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Sugar by DJ, Robin Schulz & sung by Francesco Yates, who has his own music as well & is quite an outstanding vocalist. The music video is pretty cool too, but overall, it sounds great.  I hear new music on the radio about 2 weeks before a video comes out. Knew this was going to be a hit.


i'll look it up later.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc happy fry-day.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Had one of those moments. In the middle of the night, the dogs wake me from a dead sleep. I let them outside. I go back in and check what time it is. 4am. I check to see if the kid is in bed. I see lumps in the covers. Still groggy and half a sleep I think damn someone is in the garage. I go back and get the shotgun. I walk into the kitchen and there is my son freaking out about my carrying Mona. I asked him what he thought would happen if he woke me in the middle of the night a day from harvest? I took his keys for the garage. He is done going in there without me.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I met Rick Fairless but he was doing british chops. There used to be a dealer in Dallas...Big D. The Victory dealer around these parts is Arlen Ness.



Me and Rick have known each other since i was 16. We use to hang out and get in trouble.  Lol
He is now a very very rich man.


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh yeah,,morning OFC and friends. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Wake & Bake... then off to the Fryday workout.....
  Kraven have a great day on the new Job.....
 Use to use the Hawg Shop in Worcester...Ma..Those were the days My friends....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys and dd and nes.

YD, that is a huge foot!  What a big boy.. did you get the other dane?

Giggy, thanks for the song... i danced a bit.

I haven't looked at my clones yet, but they never clone fast... even with a heating mat. 

Oh dear Umbra, that is scary.. that is really scary what could have happened.. Phewy...

nes, i hope you feel better today.


----------



## Rosebud

I forgot to tell you something... last night I had my harlequin rso and smoked some pot, was watching politics and realized I was straight.. not any buzz what so ever.. I was chagrined.. then i remembered i had taken a very strong Tumeric pill that had black pepper in it. Black pepper binds to the same receptors as pot and wrecked my buzz...   So.. i won't make that mistake again... wrecked my high... kinda ticked about it, but glad i figured it out.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- How U feeling today ? --I'm sure U must get frustrated about the arm !-- Just find a new balance !-- Be glad it still works some it could just hang there !-- I do not mean that to come across as callous --but this is your new reality --work on getting better but just like our plants --Sometimes U have to wait !--
This morning in my treated box I have a seed head sticking out the dirt on an extra thick stalk !--This is an indicator of a tetra! -- They are growing slow which is another indicator !- --Looks like D.D. found the zone in veg. !--  
Umbra -- What was going on in the boys mind ? --Does he not understand  that he coulda died !-


----------



## Keef

I also have a Nordle plant this morning !


----------



## Rosebud

keef, thanks for asking, i am doing ok. I have trouble staying positive, so i need to work on that. I have a lot to be grateful for.. Good physical therapists i have known for years and so i feel at home there. I have also heard some stories about folks having a stroke and then never had another... i like those stories.. 

Wow on your seedlings... interesting that it has extra thick stalk.. Must be to hold up all that thc.:vap-Bong_smoker:

Shut up on the nordle plant... i don't understand how you got that. sheesh.


----------



## Keef

Rose it is not a mistake that is a Nordle plant ! --I have personal experience with the frustration! -- U need a project that will consume U for awhile !-- Something to think about instead of thinking about stuff U don't need to think about !  I gotta get my rune book back out --One of the runes stands for standstill a time in life when U do not have control of your situation !-- It says a spiritual warrior will allow the waves of life to wash over them without washing them away !-- This is a time to wait and prepare for the times to come !
Thick stalk to hold up all that THC ?-- I wish !-- Since I jacked them up  mother and daughter cells failed to separate and will stay that way --The cells are extra large to hold that double set of DNA !--- It looks like I did get at least one tetra and I expect more !--This gonna be just like looking for an unusual pheno of a variety !-- For me It doesn't have to anymore potent than a regular plant !--I'm after a trick pony --a plant that has something about it that makes people like it a lot !--but - I am out to break 40% !


----------



## Keef

Give me 24 hours by the clock !---I treated those sprout that weren't ready first time around with my Zombie Juice !--


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I forgot to tell you something... last night I had my harlequin rso and smoked some pot, was watching politics and realized I was straight.. not any buzz what so ever.. I was chagrined.. then i remembered i had taken a very strong Tumeric pill that had black pepper in it. Black pepper binds to the same receptors as pot and wrecked my buzz...   So.. i won't make that mistake again... wrecked my high... kinda ticked about it, but glad i figured it out.


i didn't know this about black pepper, i use the heck out of that stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper

I use Cheyenne and Black pepper on everything. I mean alot,,,and i have no problems getting high. And when i say everything i mean it. I love Cheyenne pepper. I make my own and it will light your *** up. They say ppl who eat lots of red pepper live longer. Im prove,,ive died 3 times and im still here. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy I learned that from that pot seminar.. If someone od's on edibles they need to eat black pepper corns to come down.. very strange.

Kraven, I hope you love your new job.

 I love red pepper and lemon water.. I think it is good for us WH.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, I feel allot better today Thank You Peeps, I think my BP was up yesterday.  My head feels so much clearer today.  Grow room was down to 66 degrees this morning turn the heat on.  My babies are 7" tall right now and looking good.  And the heat is 72 now.....Keef great new about the extra thick stalk.  Sending more Mojo Your Way.  Time for Wake and Bake.  Got my coffee and bowl ready.:tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/benefits-of-cayenne-pepper/


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --I'm not into hot peppery foods !--Got a jar of Serrano Peppers floating around in vinegar! -! --Hot enough for me ! --Weed don't 'fect me none I just like to grow it !--


----------



## ness

Kraven wishing you the best at your new job.  Sure hope you enjoy it......I love black pepper.


----------



## WeedHopper

Weed dont affect you my assssss,,,you are always high you freaken stoner .


----------



## Rosebud

WH, I  just read that.. I used to use it every morning in hot lemon water.. My gf just sent me a bunch of meyer lemons from her yard in Cali.  I am going to start that again. THANK YOU. Seems like that and pot we be well!!!


----------



## Keef

It was funny to me Hopper ! --I only got high once yesterday !
Ness --Why aren't U taking your BP medicine ? --If U not on some go see the Doctor !--That can kill U graveyard dead !-- Don't be playing with your life !

I had a realization yesterday! ---It was like this with medicine --at first I taught her --but she passed me long ago in that field !---Anyway she gonna be a better pot pharmer than me !--She has better attention to detail !----I got no problem with that !--Kinda makes me proud !--- I hope she can grow tetras cause I'm gonna be making them !--It just hit me yesterday that no one in the world but me has that little plant back there !--It didn't even exist until I made it !--- WOW !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning Rose !-- How U feeling today ? --I'm sure U must get frustrated about the arm !-- Just find a new balance !-- Be glad it still works some it could just hang there !-- I do not mean that to come across as callous --but this is your new reality --work on getting better but just like our plants --Sometimes U have to wait !--
> This morning in my treated box I have a seed head sticking out the dirt on an extra thick stalk !--This is an indicator of a tetra! -- They are growing slow which is another indicator !- --Looks like D.D. found the zone in veg. !--
> Umbra -- What was going on in the boys mind ? --Does he not understand  that he coulda died !-



Keef, unfortunately he doesn't get it. He had a hard time taking any responsibility for the damage to my car. He tells me that what we are doing is what he wants to do, but when its time to transplant he's too busy playing video games. As far as I am concerned, he can put the video games on hold. Honestly, if he weren't my son, I would kick him to the curb.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> It was funny to me Hopper ! --I only got high once yesterday !
> Ness --Why aren't U taking your BP medicine ? --If U not on some go see the Doctor !--That can kill U graveyard dead !-- Don't be playing with your life !
> 
> I had a realization yesterday! ---It was like this with medicine --at first I taught her --but she passed me long ago in that field !---Anyway she gonna be a better pot pharmer than me !--She has better attention to detail !----I got no problem with that !--Kinda makes me proud !--- I hope she can grow tetras cause I'm gonna be making them !--It just hit me yesterday that no one in the world but me has that little plant back there !--It didn't even exist until I made it !--- WOW !



Keef, that is a great feeling to have, I bet.  Yes, I am on BP med's.  I have been taking it every morn.  Took my BP yesterday and it was 156/72 and today 154/76 But, I don't trust the BP machine.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, I  just read that.. I used to use it every morning in hot lemon water.. My gf just sent me a bunch of meyer lemons from her yard in Cali.  I am going to start that again. THANK YOU. Seems like that and pot we be well!!!



My Myers lemon tree smells so good i want to put it by my chair in the livingroom. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Keef, unfortunately he doesn't get it. He had a hard time taking any responsibility for the damage to my car. He tells me that what we are doing is what he wants to do, but when its time to transplant he's too busy playing video games. As far as I am concerned, he can put the video games on hold. Honestly, if he weren't my son, I would kick him to the curb.



Little Brother i know what your talking about. My Son can be the biggest pain in my *** i have ever seen. The only reason i deal with his crap is for my Granddaughter.  If it wasnt for my Granddaughter, ,,Son or no Son his *** would be OUT OUT OUT. Matter of fact they are about to get their Income tax back and they are moving out. My Granddaughter is staying,,,i love that little girl so much. If someone hurt her i would put them down like a rabid dog,,,use CPR to bring them back,,,remind them of what they did and puttem down again.:hitchair::fid:


----------



## ness

On the news yesterday in GA, I heard that they want to allow college kid to care gun into school.  I think that is a Bad idea, with all these violet video games kids play these times.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, the other dog fell through.   I'm kinda glad.   I really don't need two horses in the house.   
Umbra, sometimes the best thing to do is to let him sink or swim.  Just be there to catch him if he starts to drown.   
The best thing that ever happened to me growing up was prison.   It sucked big time.  But it made me act like a man.  I wish my dad had been harder on me in the 15-20 year range.   Of course, by 19 I was already in the pen.


----------



## yarddog

nes said:


> On the news yesterday in GA, I heard that they want to allow college kid to care gun into school.  I think that is a Bad idea, with all these violet video games kids play these times.



Nes, I believe it is a good idea.   In all these shootings that happen in gun free zones the shooter never follows the rules.  He brings a gun where no one else is supposed to have one.   Laws only stop the honest.  It is fact that gun free zones are more dangerous. 
I regret loosing my right to carry, every single day.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Father died when i was 12,,,and I for real turned 21 in Prison,,,so i dont care to much for that song.. Lol


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Nes, I believe it is a good idea.   In all these shootings that happen in gun free zones the shooter never follows the rules.  He brings a gun where no one else is supposed to have one.   Laws only stop the honest.  It is fact that gun free zones are more dangerous.
> I regret loosing my right to carry, every single day.



yd, I don't think you remember this or not.  When, I turn 18 in 1971, they change the law in drinking from 21 to 18, Bad idea.  They soon change it back to drinking at 21.  That is what, I be worried about, Can you see the Wild Wild West coming back.  Here lets burn one, everyone. :48:


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> My Fathet died when i was 12,,,and I for real turned 21 in Prison,,,so i dont care to much for that song.. Lol


 At least is wasn't life without parole like in the song!


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> yd, I don't think you remember this or not.  When, I turn 18 in 1971, they change the law in drinking from 21 to 18, Bad idea.  They soon change it back to drinking at 21.  That is what, I be worried about, Can you see the Wild Wild West coming back.  Here lets burn one, everyone. :48:


in texas drinking age was 18, when the second brother below me turned 18 they changed the law to 19, when he turned 19 they changed it to 21. he hardly ever takes a drink.


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> yd, I don't think you remember this or not. When, I turn 18 in 1971, they change the law in drinking from 21 to 18, Bad idea. They soon change it back to drinking at 21. That is what, I be worried about, Can you see the Wild Wild West coming back. Here lets burn one, everyone. :48:


I was 18 when the law changed to enable me to drink and was 21 when it changed back. It was a three year splatter-fest. Young folks were on the news nightly for crashing and burning.
 All the kids that were under 21 whined and cried. If they'd got off their dumpas and voted, it wouldn't have changed back, so I didn't feel sorry for 'em a bit.

As far as the Wild Wild West coming back, that's the same stuff I heard when Michigan turned into a "shall issue" state for carrying a concealed gun with proper permit. Never happened. Crime actually went down.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> At least is wasn't life without parole like in the song!



I know thats right. Although i have been down twice and the 3rd would be the last. I havent been in Prison in 30yrs. Did some jail time for weed back in 2001,,but thats it.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --My face was bothering so went to bed -- woke up and it's worse !-- 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws --I guess it got a right to act up sometimes !--- Had some coffee working on a pipe !--- 

Only reason I got to graduate  high school was because I would scuba dive in them black water lakes of East Texas and bring back they dead !--U 30 ft down in a sunken forest ain't something every body is willing to do !----I had walked by that memorial wall of students who had died in the jungle !--- Figured why fight fare !--So I volunteered for the draft after I graduated! ---Surprise MoFos! ---I survived !--They sent me to Korea instead !--Deal with it !--That was my attitude for years !--I'm better now !


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> My Father died when i was 12,,,and I for real turned 21 in Prison,,,so i dont care to much for that song.. Lol



When I turned 21, I was in a halfway house.   I took my prison ID card and bought a 6 pack of Miller lite pony beers.     Went back to work and proceeded to get drunk.


----------



## DirtyDiana

My mom got us alcohol any time we & all the kids that hung out at our house wanted it. We used to have vodka drinking contests when I was 12, my sister was 14;  we'd drink til we passed out. I could go on! Had a great mom! Ha!


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, I love my black, white & red peppers. Didn't know that about the black pepper though. Interesting.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> What up ya'll ? --My face was bothering so went to bed -- woke up and it's worse !-- 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws --I guess it got a right to act up sometimes !--- Had some coffee working on a pipe !---
> 
> Only reason I got to graduate  high school was because I would scuba dive in them black water lakes of East Texas and bring back they dead !--U 30 ft down in a sunken forest ain't something every body is willing to do !----I had walked by that memorial wall of students who had died in the jungle !--- Figured why fight fare !--So I volunteered for the draft after I graduated! ---Surprise MoFos! ---I survived !--They sent me to Korea instead !--Deal with it !--That was my attitude for o years !--I'm better now !


keef did you ever go to crater lake in the oil field just off 1485? i know i went there with 1000 ft. of kite string, tied a nut to the end and dropped it in. i ran out of string before it hit bottom. always heard tells of divers going down and never returning and it was salt water too. i found that funny as we where between 70 to 100 miles from the coast.


----------



## Keef

Never dove it Giggy !--Knew about it but was never there !-- Mostly Lake Livingstone --Lake Conroe  and Other rivers and Lakes !--Only time I ever dove in clear water was at the certification test in Canyon Lake !-- 
I know exactly what U asking !--Yes!--There's  stuff and things in some of them lakes !--Only thing about diving is panic means death !-- I panicked once and my dive buddy carried me out the water and to an ambulance with me town over his shoulder !----Poor man's CPR I guess !--I got pneumonia cause I breathed water !--

We smoking ?


----------



## Keef

Got another baby breaking the ground in the tetra box !-- One of 3 Head Trip is also breaking the ground !---Trips-x-T.E are kicking


----------



## Hippie420

YEHAWWWWW! Got all the tanks and reserves cleaned out! Sixty-one degrees outside, so I figured it would be a lot easier to do 'em out in the driveway. Sound theory. In practice, not so much. 20 mile an hour winds with 40 mph gusts.

The routine went like this: Scrub tank. Rinse tank. Reach for next tank. Chase first tank down before it blew across the road. Re-rinse tank. Repeat.

Got enough energy to wash some pumps and odd-n-ends in the kitchen sink, and then I'm done for today. Back is screaming for weed and caps, and I'm going to listen. Should have the veg area cleaned out tomorrow, and then I'll take a couple 'o days off and heal up before doing the flower room.

Ain't much work if you stay after it. When you let things go for a couple of years, it's a LOT of work!


----------



## umbra

Keef, we smoking bro. Just left NCH and doing the cleanest dabs ever. The GG#4 shatter was so tasty, just like the flowers. So Keef, I found out the secret ingredient in the bhang cartridge so there is no VG. Talked to the guy who did NCH's chem91 vape cartridges. Coconut oil, yep. Easy peasy


----------



## umbra

Keef, the serrano peppers I have grown are so hot no one can eat them.


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Umbra !--- I grew them to help repell spidermites !-- Put some in vinagar to make clear hot sauce !--Few drop in beans -Collard greens and stuff ! --Stuff is hot !--


----------



## Rosebud

you can smoke coconut oil??? wow I know vape, but still wow.  Maybe i need to do a coconut tincture.. I put some pure maple syrup in my booze tincture, it helped the tasted a bit.

Smoking some I cookies this afternoon trying to find the top of the table.. stuff. mail.. stuff.

DD, your mom and mine were opposite. My mom tried to buy wine at the grocery store cause my dad thought it might help his cough.. she was a ministers kid and there was never a drop of booze in our house.. I drank in HS... anyway, she was at the store getting the wine, checking out, and she couldn't do it.. she was backing her cart out of the line when the ministers wife was behind her... Mom told her she couldn't buy wine, she just couldn't do it. The ministers wife took it and bought if for mom...

Hippie, that is funny for me but not for you, your wind story... I know wind.. lol Hope you are ok...


----------



## Keef

Coconut Oil ?--We'll I be dam !--It was there in front of me all along !--THC sure as hell will disolve in coconut oil !--It use it daily with my caps !--- I'm on it Umbra !-- D.D. had found me a small homogenizer but this kinda changes everything! ---I'm still thinking an extract in it will work best !--We'll be seeing !--Thanks Umbra !


----------



## Keef

I use cold pressed unrefined coconut oil because it still has the taste of coconut !-- The refined stuff has no flavor and will take a natural flavor !--


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> When I turned 21, I was in a halfway house.   I took my prison ID card and bought a 6 pack of Miller lite pony beers.     Went back to work and proceeded to get drunk.



Sure you aint my Brother from another Mother. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

It seems like a marriage made in heaven.. the coconut has anti fungal properties and all sorts of miracle stuff, kinda like our pot.  I added some to some rso once but it wasn't right. I would like to do a tincture though.

Do you guys think that coconut oil is as good as everclear booze to strip/ or whatever, the trichomes?  I am stoned and can't think of the word.. not emulsify....what is called??? marinate..lol.....shoot, a mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## umbra

Couple of changes that I think will help a little on the home front. Instead of lights on at night, we will try daytime. Then if anyone is in the garage at 4am a day before harvest, they will need body armor. I am going to make up a list everyday of what needs to be done. My son will get the chance to pick what he plans on doing and he will share according to how much he does. If all he does is 10% of the work, he will get 10% of the yield. I hope he wakes up before it is too late.


----------



## Keef

Disolve ?-- D.D. said she wants toasted coconut flavored Liquid Weed !-- Rose my first way to make my caps was to cook the weed in coconut oil then strain and fill the caps with the oil !--Worked just fine but was messy so I started just packing the caps with weed and chasing them with some coconut oil and let my belly do the work !-- To make it strong enough for liquid weed U should probably start with a concentrate !-- I'm wondering if I could heat up some oil and add RSO then strain !--The water soluble thing in RSO won't disolve in the oil maybe they can be filtered off or separated out !---Equal parts RSO and oil --Heat it -- mix well --Let sit and see if those things will separate as it cools!---Green Santa is coming in hot and dirty sometimes in the next couple days !--Let's  see what I can do !--


----------



## Keef

I see a problem but I think I know how to get around it !--
Now I need my Frankenplant trick pony ! 
Umbra that is how it should be !--Cuz when U had problems with possible rippers my first thought was that your son been talking !-- He needs to grow up now !-- This is a dangerous  game !--


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. 

keef you know i be smoking every chance i get. 

hippie we have been getting some strong winds here as well. my grow area is nasty right as well, i guess i need to get up and do something about it.

dd and rose my mom was cool, she wouldn't let us drink but she knew we toked and never said nothing, all my friends liked my mom. she would know we had a buzz and she would mess with us, ans still will.

umbra i hope everything works out.


----------



## Keef

I was in church everytime they opened the doors !-- Then I came back from the army and I had questions  and they had the wrong answers !---I guess U can say I saw the light !---Someone knock on my door trying to save my soul --I'm gonna hurt they feelings !-- D.D. is worse than me !--- Her first husband was a preacher !-- She bad now !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper ?
Don't let me forget to start  rinsing those sprouts at about 10 am tomorrow!   
Where's  Cane been today sick ?


----------



## Hippie420

Supper is homemade granola bars. First time I've made them. Hope they turn out.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, what an epic read....I have missed a good day in the OFC....my head hurts from thinking....think I'm gonna like the new job, just a lot of thinking...... Smoking some well cured Hippy Slayer and enjoying all y'alls company.


----------



## Keef

Welcome home Kraven !--Put that Hippy Slayer to work !--So how goes the jobby-job ?


----------



## yarddog

Green Santa did a fly by today.     Dropped of a generous amount of hippies dawg seed!!  Muchos gracias!!!
Just polished of a new york strip with a sweet potatoe and a joint!   Dr. Pepper on the side.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I was in church everytime they opened the doors !-- Then I came back from the army and I had questions  and they had the wrong answers !---I guess U can say I saw the light !---Someone knock on my door trying to save my soul --I'm gonna hurt they feelings !-- D.D. is worse than me !--- Her first husband was a preacher !-- She bad now !



Yall going to hell. :rofl: especially DD.


----------



## Keef

Hopper we would just stopping by to visit U !-
I have an FYI---RSO mixed with coconut oil and heated will separate and guess which portion will have the THC in it ?-- Seems after heating and mixing that if U were to put it in the fridge the coconut oil will harden allowing easy separation of the two portions !---Just saying !


----------



## umbra

I knew a minister's daughter and she was very bad. Of course, that's why I liked her.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ?--D.D. was on her own at 14 and was taken in by a church family !-- Don't know what would have become of her if not for the church !--She's  grown a little beyond that now !--

Dog I would have sent more but there just wasn't room !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper we would just stopping by to visit U !-
> I have an FYI---RSO mixed with coconut oil and heated will separate and guess which portion will have the THC in it ?-- Seems after heating and mixing that if U were to put it in the fridge the coconut oil will harden allowing easy separation of the two portions !---Just saying !



Kool,,ill be here. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I knew a minister's daughter and she was very bad. Of course, that's why I liked her.



Me tooooooooo. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Dude, dog you made me hungry for a real piece of meat.....gonna be the last two tacos and whatever else I can rustle up....may make some cookies, HS got me tweaked.


----------



## yarddog

It's good to eat it evry now and then kraven.  I sear a steak once a month or so.   Eating another sweet potato.    I add butter and brown sugar, so I hope it's still good for me.    Either way, I love it.      
Keef, my man I think you could have stacked the seeds in a geometrical pattern and maybe got three more in there????  I opened the lid and two fell out on there own.   
I repotted my blueberry auto with close to 3/4 seed starter.    The last mix was about 70% happy frog, 30% seed starter.  Poor plant has been burning the whole time.   Hopefully I will get it through harvest.    Has such a sweet smell and flavour.   Makes mrs. Dogs lips sweet when she smokes it.       Lol


----------



## Keef

U might be right Dog !--Those seed are so fertile --If U look at them funny they germinate !-- No doubt it will grow great weed but I jacked them genetics !--Shake me a freak out of this thing !


----------



## giggy

Keef the green fat man came by today. Thank you.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I see U down there !-- 2 out of a hundred survivors so far and I expect more !--That colchicine process U might get 3 out of a thousand !-- 2 out of a hundred is impressive  but I can't be sure they made the change yet !--  I got a feeling there will be several that survive and I expect a couple to scream --Looking for me ?--I got this !---


----------



## giggy

The ol lady and i had tex mex and margaritas. I'm stuffed and now i'm high.


----------



## Keef

Your Welcome Giggy but it was Hippie that did this I just shared some with the Family !--Cane! --Ness!-- U next !--I'll double check before sending them !


----------



## mrcane

Evening all ...been busy building a chicken coop,we gonna have us some chickens this year. ...my neighbor brought me some weed today....Juicy Fruit and it tasted just like it.
Let's puff one. .....:48:


----------



## Kraven

:joint:  Slayed....off to bed I go.


----------



## Keef

What kind of chickens Cane ?---Raising them for eggs or meat ? --2 Different  chickens !---Now them Fog Horn Leg Horns they a meaty chicken !


----------



## Keef

I say -I say -I say !---U doing that all wrong junior !


----------



## Keef

I don't always roll a joint --but when I do it's usually an ankle !

Stand back !--He's  on a roll !


----------



## mrcane

Keef don't know what kind of chickens were going to get. ....but they will be layers. ..
   You got it rolled let's smoke it!!!!!....:48:


----------



## Keef

I'm lit but that a given !-- U can order a box of baby chicks or U could by fertile eggs incubate them and hatch your own chicks !-- U can even order all females !--- I think they sell chick's in lots of 25 !-- Meat chicken like White Rock ready to butcher at 9 weeks for meat chickens - I think they sell mixed groups too ! A good layer probably won't start laying till 6-8 months old 5hen 5hey can lay 3 eggs a day for 18 months or so !


----------



## Keef

I was a dam Officer in da F.F.A. Jack !--- I know about some farm stuff !--


----------



## Keef

As a sophomore in high school I had a pen of chickens in the county livestock show !---I only placed 10th---Out of 250 pens !--My father was kinda disappointed in me !


----------



## Hippie420

Wind is worse now that it was today. Got reports of road side billboards down all over I-75.


----------



## umbra

We got a bit of wind with the rain yesterday. One of the Queen Palm is leaning. I put a big rock in front of it and staked it in 2 directions. Not sure if it's going to make it.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane; View attachment chickens.jpg


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Your Welcome Giggy but it was Hippie that did this I just shared some with the Family !--Cane! --Ness!-- U next !--I'll double check before sending them !


your right so thank you very much hippie.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time for coffee.


----------



## umbra

coffee and a bowl. Up early doing housework and getting ready for another day. smoking some Jack


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## mrcane

Morning.....O.F.C.  .....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my Friends/Potheads. This freaken wind in Dallas has got my Alergies jacked.
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !--U ever go in a chicken pen and try to catch a specific bird it --U gonna get Caca on ya if U don't have one of my patented chicken catcher !-- Straighten a coat hanger out and put one of those Shepard crook bends in the end about big enough for your little finger to fit in the crock.  Reach out and snag that bird by the leg with that crook in it !--Works every time !


----------



## Kraven

Morning  all headed to the VA for a doc appt. then home to rest, yesterday I was about thunk out....be nice to relax today. Do some chores tomorrow and head back to the rat race on Monday...still think I'm gonna like job. Doid some up potting on some clones...veg is VERY full now.


----------



## yarddog

mrcane said:


> Keef don't know what kind of chickens were going to get. ....but they will be layers. ..
> You got it rolled let's smoke it!!!!!....:48:



Mr cane, I ran a mix of buff orpignton (sp?) And Rhode island reds.     Started with buff hens and a red rooster.    The mixed BReed did really good.    Good layers, and mesty enough to eat too!


----------



## Keef

So which one of ya'll gonna be the one to turn over to page one  thousand ? --I ain't posting till somebody turns the page !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Keef,,it didnt work. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Chick season is on the way ,will see what the local farm stores have...Should be fun...
   Kraven you will be missing the weekly safety meeting?...
  Might go do some Tai Chi in the park with a group, but it is dam cold & damp out this morning....


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a jay on the front steps  and watching the same trucks I work on during the week roll by me headed from the mines.  Mild, maybe 63 degrees or so.  It's going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## giggy

i'll try.


----------



## Kraven

So Keef I shot a little bud porn for ya this am, hope you enjoy.....


----------



## giggy

for you keef.


----------



## giggy

nice pics krav.


----------



## giggy

ok keef your good to go.


----------



## mrcane

Decided to stay home work on the Coop!!! 

View attachment 2016-02-20 07.51.25.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-20 07.49.21.jpg


----------



## Keef

I hope all U guys are still around when we turn over page 2,000 !-
Coconut oil will burn in my e-cig !--Now we work !


----------



## Rosebud

Wowser, you ofc know how to add up the pages... congrats.

Cane, the trouble in Walla walla is no one will kill the chickens... One lady charged 7 bucks a chicken but isn't doing it anymore.. My sister grew them. Don't grow the ones that get so fat their legs break. I hate that.  Can you kill your own?


----------



## ness

Morning Rose, DD, Keef, Kraven, WH, Hippie, umbra, cane, and all OFC.  It is beautiful weather here in GA.  In the high 60's. sun is shining, time to enjoy this weather while it here....cane good luck with the chickens.....Kraven good luck with your new job.


----------



## Rosebud

Where we going keef? we all need to be here when we are in our 80's....lol


----------



## Keef

Just wring they neck and throw them under a wash tub so they don 't flop around all over the place !-- Dip them in boiling water so U can pluck the feathers !--Once U got the feathers off --gut him around the butt hole remove the feet and head --Use a torch to burn any missed pin feathers !---Wash well and done !


----------



## WeedHopper

My God i cant wait for these Boneheads to get their Income tax where they can move out. They are driving my old *** crazy. Me and the wife just want to hide or run away.  Damn shame when you want to run from your own house. My 5 yr old Grandaughter even ask,,,Pawpaw when they gonna move where i can have my room back? :rofl:  I  cant help but laugh,,cause they are standing right there when she says it. Course i dont help matters when i say,,,your room,,,i cant wait to get my House back. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--I ain't going anywhere unless U kick me out !

Those 2 plants that came up so far from those treated seed both have very thick stem for thier size !--I got these seed U treated yesterday rinsing !---I think I might have made some  tetras !


----------



## ness

I got a ? to ask.  I have been off my Clonazepam for two weeks and I am fine, I get allot more stone with out it, anyone know what's up with that?  Or, it could just be all in my mind.  BP is 132/79 today.  And, I am starting to feel much better with the withdraws.  If this subject is off limits, I will understand.  I know it is dangers to go off of med's but I do get stone better.


----------



## Keef

Nes !--Have the withdrawals been bad ?--I rubbed blisters on my elbows and knees thrashing around in bed when I got off morphine !-- U need to start eating weed soon as U can !---I pack empty jel call with weed that has been cooked at 230-240 for half an hour !-- but a couple pot pills like that twice a day with a spoon of coconut oil will help !-- I think you'll like it too !--I try to take them morning and mid afternoon !


----------



## ness

When, I get my cam. fix, I am going to post my picture of my grow, I do hope they will still look beautiful.  And, I owe it all to you guys, Thank You!!!


----------



## ness

Yes, I have been dizzy, light headed and breathing deep at night.  But, I have COPD and I do think that has allot to do with it.  Dam cig's.


----------



## WeedHopper

nes said:


> I got a ? to ask.  I have been off my Clonazepam for two weeks and I am fine, I get allot more stone with out it, anyone know what's up with that?  Or, it could just be all in my mind.  BP is 132/79 today.  And, I am starting to feel much better with the withdraws.  If this subject is off limits, I will understand.  I know it is dangers to go off of med's but I do get stone better.



Eating my decarbed weed brings my BP down Everytime and keeps it down. Ive had Open Heart Surgery and i am not on ANY MEDS. My BP is almost always below 120 over 80. My Cholesterol is ,,,last i checked bout 160. Stupid Statins had in under 100,,that is Not good,,thats to low. My muscles were giving me hell and i couldnt remember ****. So i havent taking that crap in almost 2 yrs. The BP meds had my BP at 90 over 60 and below. I coulnt hardly stand up,,stupid freaking Doctors. So i stopped taking that crap even before i stopped the Statins. 
Now i feel good. I can even run. Hell i feel better then i have in yrs. Course i stopped Tobacco, ,no pork,very little salt,or sugar ,red meat once a month or so. Eat lots of Chicken, Turkey, Fish and Veggies.  I use Cheyenne on everything i eat.  I contribute it to keeping my Cholesterol under cotrol. Course i didnt have high BP or Cholesterol when i had my Heart Attack.  I screwed myself with Ciggs,Drugs and bad eating habits, ,,or to make it simple,,being a member of an Outlaw MC,,,,,, is not the way to live long. :rofl:


----------



## ness

I hear you WH, my younger days, I did my share of bad habits.  And, I sure glad, I got off of the drugs and drinking.  Thank You


----------



## Keef

Hopper --Make my eyes tired !-- Me too on the caps !---I'm not on anything but caps !---BP is stable  got a better attitude !--- No BP meds --No muscle relaxers --No nothing !--I quit the doctor--drinking and switched from cigs to an e-cig !-- I usually only eat one meal a day !-- I'm healthy enough except the broken parts !


----------



## ness

Time for me to go do the rest of my cleaning for the day.  Oh ya, Wake and Bake.  Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Giggy, as soon as I got my little tent open the cat zipped in to try and lay down,....he loves to be in there baking under the light like the plants, anyway....I see some stray cat hairs so gotta get the tweezers and get that off those 2 buds.

The cat.


----------



## Hippie420

Afternoon, kids! Sunshine, windy as hell, and still laying my lazy *** here in bed.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> My God i cant wait for these Boneheads to get their Income tax where they can move out. They are driving my old *** crazy. Me and the wife just want to hide or run away.  Damn shame when you want to run from your own house. My 5 yr old Grandaughter even ask,,,Pawpaw when they gonna move where i can have my room back? :rofl:  I  cant help but laugh,,cause they are standing right there when she says it. Course i dont help matters when i say,,,your room,,,i cant wait to get my House back. :smoke1:


hopper i'm going through the same thing, daughter came home for two weeks almost 2 years ago, drives my car and doesn't help with the bills. the car is fixin to be dead and i'm not going to fix it either. she don't work and doesn't do anything but hide in the bedroom. well she does beech a lot till i step up. the last time she lived in my house she threw the wife's coffee pot at the wife, she didn't throw nothing after that as she is the only woman i ever hit. told me she was calling the law which was a lie, so i called them. the nice officer put her down the road. i just hope it doesn't come to that again.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Thanks Giggy, as soon as I got my little tent open the cat zipped in to try and lay down,....he loves to be in there baking under the light like the plants, anyway....I see some stray cat hairs so gotta get the tweezers and get that off those 2 buds.
> 
> The cat.


man i wish i had a cat, but right now i have 6 dogs in the house but only 4 belong there.


----------



## giggy

looks like i'm on a roll today, rolling the pages that is.


----------



## Keef

Giggy what up ? --Maybe U didn't turn over the page yet but if U look at the post #--U just made the 20,000 post on the O.F.C. !--- My daughter  is off making a name for herself in the engineering  world !--We aren't close !--- She wouldn't  want anyone to know her father is an Outlaw weed pharmer !--Definitely does not want her 2 girls to be exposed to my life style !--I wish her well !--but --I yams what I yams and if I do nothing else --I be true to myself !-


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, beautiful pictures.   Those pistols!!!
I have a boy cat a lot like yours.   My cats never go in my cabinet, but they like the room the grow is in.   I need to put up a rough filter before flowering again.  I got so many hairs in the buds, it was almost embarrassing when I would give some away.   Until I realized the trash that's in brick weed.  Everyone I know only smokes brick.   They probably never. Noticed the hairs.   
All this talk about chickens reminds me of something that happened round here not too long ago.   I'll find a link.   
I gave up working on the truck.    Having to use a torch and cut off the exhaust bolts.  It's 72 degrees.  I'm taking the dirt bike out.   F this work stuff.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Eating my decarbed weed brings my BP down Everytime and keeps it down. Ive had Open Heart Surgery and i am not on ANY MEDS. My BP is almost always below 120 over 80. My Cholesterol is ,,,last i checked bout 160. Stupid Statins had in under 100,,that is Not good,,thats to low. My muscles were giving me hell and i couldnt remember ****. So i havent taking that crap in almost 2 yrs. The BP meds had my BP at 90 over 60 and below. I coulnt hardly stand up,,stupid freaking Doctors. So i stopped taking that crap even before i stopped the Statins.
> Now i feel good. I can even run. Hell i feel better then i have in yrs. Course i stopped Tobacco, ,no pork,very little salt,or sugar ,red meat once a month or so. Eat lots of Chicken, Turkey, Fish and Veggies.  I use Cheyenne on everything i eat.  I contribute it to keeping my Cholesterol under cotrol. Course i didnt have high BP or Cholesterol when i had my Heart Attack.  I screwed myself with Ciggs,Drugs and bad eating habits, ,,or to make it simple,,being a member of an Outlaw MC,,,,,, is not the way to live long. :rofl:


quit smoking @27 yo and started smoking around the 19 1/2 year mark, smoked cigars for about a year then cigs for a year and a half. been quit about 6 years again. run no way i can so i have to bow up. on 2 blood pressure meds, that is the reason i'm trying to get the weight off, i was 298 and i'm 258 but have a long ways to 200. was lifting weights again but i haven't been able since thanksgiving cause of what i think is tendonitis which is very painful. oh by the way i ran with a couple hobby clubs other wise i'm a lone wolf.


----------



## yarddog

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/news/local/crime/article48604735.html

Kountry with a "K"


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> hopper i'm going through the same thing, daughter came home for two weeks almost 2 years ago, drives my car and doesn't help with the bills. the car is fixin to be dead and i'm not going to fix it either. she don't work and doesn't do anything but hide in the bedroom. well she does beech a lot till i step up. the last time she lived in my house she threw the wife's coffee pot at the wife, she didn't throw nothing after that as she is the only woman i ever hit. told me she was calling the law which was a lie, so i called them. the nice officer put her down the road. i just hope it doesn't come to that again.



Anybody,,man or women,,Son or Daughter, , hurts my Wife and i will kick that ***.


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> quit smoking @27 yo and started smoking around the 19 1/2 year mark, smoked cigars for about a year then cigs for a year and a half. been quit about 6 years again. run no way i can so i have to bow up. on 2 blood pressure meds, that is the reason i'm trying to get the weight off, i was 298 and i'm 258 but have a long ways to 200. was lifting weights again but i haven't been able since thanksgiving cause of what i think is tendonitis which is very painful. oh by the way i ran with a couple hobby clubs other wise i'm a lone wolf.



I weighed 227,,,i now weigh 170,,,feel like a new man. Get that weight off Bro,,and all that other **** will get much much better,,,i promise.


----------



## Keef

Hey I just wanted to announce that these tetraploids and this Liquid Weed stuff was a dead end !-- Forget about it !


----------



## Keef

I'm just a little fellow but hurt my wife I get angry !-- I get a hold on a finger , ear , toe  it don't matter !--U ain't getting it back in one piece !-- I go pissed off chimpanzee on U !-- -Better shoot me while U still can !


----------



## Keef

I was just playing !--I'm too old to be fighting !-- I just shoot U and there's  a good chance I won't go to jail long !--- I'm brain damaged and I can ay the part to the Tee!--I got experience !


----------



## Hippie420

I feel for you guys. I've still got my little Pullet in my life. She's lived with me and the Old Hen since day one. She works, has a happy life, and loves us with all her little heart. I know some day she'll find Mr. Right and move away, but I'm going to enjoy her every day while I can. She'll leave a big hole when she goes, but hopefully she'll fill it with a grandkid or two.
I get kisses when she leaves, when she gets home, and just before she goes to bed. It's good to be me!


----------



## Keef

Don't feel bad for me Hippie !--All I ever wanted was for my daughter to have a better-- easier life than I had and to be Happy ! ---Not so sure about the happy part but I did a good job !-- D.D. and I are happy doing what we want !--Living at the beach growing weed !---I used to think this is was the way heaven would like !--Except for the illegal part !-


----------



## Hippie420

I hear ya, bro. That's all any parent wants for their child. I'd miss my daily kisses, though.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey I just wanted to announce that these tetraploids and this Liquid Weed stuff was a dead end !-- Forget about it !



Just vapped me some Liquid Purple Skywalker.  Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Nice buzzzzzzzz.
Also picked up some green called Purple Kush. Looks real nice but havent smoked any yet cause i got this vapp pen going. Lol
Everybody is gone right now. Granddaughter is at a BD party for her friend at school. And my pains in the *** are at work.


----------



## Keef

I'm happy for U Cuz !--Hey Hippie the Dawg U bred -- How much indica U think it has ? -- I'm seeing a hybrid slightly on the indica side !-- She gonna do good in aero !--- The Trips -x- T.E. and Rose's Purple Haze look good !-- 

Hey Giggy --U know that Widow --T.E. ( White Elephant) that U grew ?-- I had given some of those seed to my friend the Gloman -- I just got about a dozen seed back  from a  male Strawberry Rhino crossed on the female White Elephant !-- Also got a few seed from a Jamaican Ice crossed with the same Strawberry Rhino male !--Should be interesting! --I still got the Widow who is grandmother to that White Elephant !


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- That's  vaping straight hash oil that's  different !--- The Liquid Weed thing and tetras were a dead end !--- Don't mean it's  true but I'm sticking to my story !


----------



## Hippie420

You'd have to talk to Bozzo. He might know. The leaves leaned toward sativa looking; Not too long and skinny, but not short and fat, either.


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm seeing Hippie !-- Looks like it'll work well for me !-- D.D. woke up gotta go !--I believe a cup of coffee and a pipe are in order !


----------



## WeedHopper

Love how stealth vapping oil is. Little pen,,very cool. Me likey.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I'm betting --Everybody likey !--


----------



## Kraven

I would love to be able to extract some of the stuff I grow and vape it, I'm wondering if taste / effect would be good with what I'm growing or if there is a select strain that does best?


----------



## WeedHopper

They should. Its a Very clean and killer high. What more could you want from yur Dank... Unless your in love with the burn of the smoke/burnt weed on your throat and lungs.


----------



## Kraven

A little afternoon Sunshine Daydream......peace, hope all is are enjoying this fine Saturday.


----------



## WeedHopper

That will also work Kraven,, cause i am a Pothead. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why is it ...... Tupac & Biggie get gunned down, but nobody. will shoot Kanye West?
Hello OFC! Gotta work tonight,  but checked in & caught up to you chatty guys! Think maybe WeedHopper & Yarddog grew up a lot like me! We are the survivors of the world!


----------



## Rosebud

DD, I am glad you and wh and yd all survived.. I had a dad that was very hard on me.. but not my mom.. We are all survivors.. so far... Glad to see you DD. Have a good night tonight and hug a baby for me.

Kraven, i like your pipe, it is very similar to mine... great minds and all. enjoy that ssdd, and i will join you.


----------



## umbra

good afternoon everybody. Kraven sunshine daydream is a great smoke. I need a bit more energy and have been smoking Jack most of the day. Did the grocery thing, cut the grass, laundry, vacuumed, the dishes and have been cutting down the plants. My son just wakes up to tell me he does like the way I am cutting the plants down, lol. Armchair quarterback doesn't even begin to describe him. I thought I might tell him if he cuts them down, he can do it any way he wants, but what would be the point, he'd rather tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Rosebud

Kids these days... He is going to be so mortified someday Umbra.. really.


----------



## Keef

Smoking some gifted Strawberry Rhino --Me Likey !-- And it seems it had a few seed !--Dam !-- Giggy U right about that White Elephant !-- She be fierce !--


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, if that kid's living there free gratis, he'd be mowing and doing the dishes at least!

Piss him off; Pawn his X-Box.


----------



## umbra

Hippie, I thought when I asked him to cut the grass that would be enough. So I reminded him that I had a heart attack and have COPD, lol. Not even an acknowledgment.


----------



## Rosebud

How old is he Umbra?  I kinda want to have a chat with him. lol  I didn't know you had a heart attack! yikes.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been to Prison twice,,,both times they caught me,served their warrants,,i was going to work. I have always worked,,,been mostly on my own since i was 15. Just a little wild thats all. But Never ,,,,LAZY or DISRESPECTFUL,,,that just pisses me off big time. My Bonehead works,,,but wont pick up ****,,, and talks to much ****. I promised him i would never knock his *** out,,,so,,,i havent. One of these days,,,to the moon Alice,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Now I be feeling bad for all ya'll !-- I worked my *** off growing up !-- As a junior in high school I ran a milling machine in a tool and die shop from 2-10 !--Before that I hauled hay from the time I could sling a bale --every summer !-- Cut yards ! -- I raised chickens ,rabbits then calves every year --Bottle feed those Holstein male calves that we paid $15 each for --U don't just feed them when U feel like it !--I wasn 't out of school a couple months before I joined the army! --- Went back to shaping steel to my will rather than be Po-Po anymore !---When I was in my late 20s I went back into the army and had to go thru basic training a second time before entering the medical field --- O.R. Scrub Tech. ?--I thought --Air conditioned hospital and I can clean anything !---Plus no shooting even in war time !--Sign me up!--I may not have understood what I had gotten myself into !--- My first thought was ---Dis ain't about cleaning is it !---U know when the surgeon ask for a knife ? --That was my job ! --


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I'm happy for U Cuz !--Hey Hippie the Dawg U bred -- How much indica U think it has ? -- I'm seeing a hybrid slightly on the indica side !-- She gonna do good in aero !--- The Trips -x- T.E. and Rose's Purple Haze look good !--
> 
> Hey Giggy --U know that Widow --T.E. ( White Elephant) that U grew ?-- I had given some of those seed to my friend the Gloman -- I just got about a dozen seed back  from a  male Strawberry Rhino crossed on the female White Elephant !-- Also got a few seed from a Jamaican Ice crossed with the same Strawberry Rhino male !--Should be interesting! --I still got the Widow who is grandmother to that White Elephant !



sounds good brother, i know you'll be looking for something special from them. what all is in hippie's dawg? if i remember right chemdog 91 was one.


----------



## Keef

The psychologist said give me an example on the kind of stress U face in your job ? --- I said --U mean like when the doctors says --Hurry up you're killing my patient ?


----------



## Keef

Hippie's Dawg --is Chem 91-x-The Sugar -x- Chernobyl --Right Hippie ?

I'm not ready to talk about Hippie's Mutants yet !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> How old is he Umbra?  I kinda want to have a chat with him. lol  I didn't know you had a heart attack! yikes.


He's 21. The heart attack was 8 years ago in Las Vegas. They caught it super early. 85% blockage in 1 artery and 60% in another. It's in my genes apparently, very low HDL. Seems good last 8 years.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hippie's Dawg --is Chem 91-x-The Sugar -x- Chernobyl --Right Hippie ?
> 
> I'm not ready to talk about Hippie's Mutants yet !



what is the sugar? i have heard of different sugars but they are like sugar babe, and sugar kush.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> He's 21. The heart attack was 8 years ago in Las Vegas. They caught it super early. 85% blockage in 1 artery and 60% in another. It's in my genes apparently, very low HDL. Seems good last 8 years.



glad your still with us brother. i do got a question for you. a bunch of pages back you talked about something you had in your grow that only ran a short time. when i looked it up it seemed to be a vibrator of sorts. exactly what does it do?


----------



## giggy

got to start three pages today. lol


----------



## Keef

Giggy --I think I saw it listed at Seedfinder.com  but I'm not sure !-- I sometimes have a memory problem cause I smoke too much weed !--but I don't care I'm high right now !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy --I think I saw it listed at Seedfinder.com  but I'm not sure !-- I sometimes have a memory problem cause I smoke too much weed !--but I don't care I'm high right now !



i tried to find it but seem to come up with everything but.


----------



## Keef

We'll have to ask Bozo !


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> glad your still with us brother. i do got a question for you. a bunch of pages back you talked about something you had in your grow that only ran a short time. when i looked it up it seemed to be a vibrator of sorts. exactly what does it do?



Its a subsonic harmonic wave generator called a biowave. It forces the pores that a plants breathes thru to stay open (stomata) increasing respiration and photosynthesis. They recommend CO2 levels of 2000ppm or higher and increased nute levels. The first thing I noticed was my dehumidifier. I went from emptying it every other day to emptying it 5x a day. Once we do a final trim we'll get a weight to compare to from last time. I would say it will be higher, just not sure how much.


----------



## umbra

another member here, orangesunshine asked me to do a gj with it. Next up is the Emerald Cup winner cherry limeade that we will be running and I thought that might be a good strain to do with it.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? --- Cherry Limeade ? -- Sounds tasty !-- Hey couldn't U just blast them plants with some Pink Floyd --Maybe just put Dark Side of the Moon on a loop ?--


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie's Dawg --is Chem 91-x-The Sugar -x- Chernobyl --Right Hippie ?
> 
> I'm not ready to talk about Hippie's Mutants yet !


 Yup.


----------



## giggy

now this is a note. i sleep in and still get to do the sunday morning WAKE AND BAKE.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Its a subsonic harmonic wave generator called a biowave. It forces the pores that a plants breathes thru to stay open (stomata) increasing respiration and photosynthesis. They recommend CO2 levels of 2000ppm or higher and increased nute levels. The first thing I noticed was my dehumidifier. I went from emptying it every other day to emptying it 5x a day. Once we do a final trim we'll get a weight to compare to from last time. I would say it will be higher, just not sure how much.





umbra said:


> another member here, orangesunshine asked me to do a gj with it. Next up is the Emerald Cup winner cherry limeade that we will be running and I thought that might be a good strain to do with it.



cool when you do i'll try to keep up. i've gotten to where i just hit two threads here, the ofc and the what you listening to. by the way cherry limeade does sound good.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Drinking coffee and fixen to vapp a little Liquid Gold. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Can i say my boy political name is kicking that ***. Lol


----------



## giggy

morning bro. waiting on my coffee, but i already have the bowl lit.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Giggy. Everytime i see your name i think about Family Guys Quagmire.  Lol


----------



## yarddog

Giggity giggity alright!!!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy U gonna turn some more pages today ? -- Turn 3 of them over yesterday !-- Still waking up I need more coffee and another toke or 2 --I be O.K. !


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Giggity giggity alright!!!!



Thats it Bro :rofl:

That guy is 99% of all guys. We be Dawgs.


----------



## giggy




----------



## giggy

when i first started going to a weed forum i couldn't think of a name to go by. i watched a show on nikola tesla and hearing gigawatts. i changed it up to giggywatts and now just giggy.


----------



## WeedHopper

I looked rediculous like that,,,and now my Granddaughter thinks im an idiot. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I be better !--Quagmire is my hero !--Him --Roger that alien in the other cartoon  and Archer !


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- This  White Elephant is nice !-- Make me proud !


----------



## Keef

I feel bad for holding out !--I got tetras and Liquid Weed is in the bag !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, finished wading through the garden, keeping things rolling along, on my second cup of coffee and fixing to spark a bowl of GDP this am....last time I smoked this @ wake and bake I had the giggles for nearly an hour....love the GDP, need to get me a quality cut, sure is a fun strain to ingest, and I like the fruity smell, it tastes REALLY earthy which is ok with me too


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> I looked rediculous like that,,,and now my Granddaughter thinks im an idiot. :rofl:



don't feel bad i did #3 as well.


----------



## Kraven

I'm looking for a strain called Moonflower, it's a cross of  Hybrid Querkel x Dairy Queen. If anyone has a lead I sure would like to get pointed in the right direction, cut or beans is fine with me, just trying to locate it, thanks for the help.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy -- This  White Elephant is nice !-- Make me proud !



yes it is. i'm flipping a couple today. got to get some kind of air stone and try clones again.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Restless night. Up early. My son came home from work last night extremely pissed at me. I can only assume he logged in here as a guest and read my comments about him. He decided to hang with 1 of his friends and spent the night. I'm still taking down plants and have lots to do.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> I'm looking for a strain called Moonflower, it's a cross of  Hybrid Querkel x Dairy Queen. If anyone has a lead I sure would like to get pointed in the right direction, cut or beans is fine with me, just trying to locate it, thanks for the help.



never heard of it. hell never heard of dairy queen strain, but have been to the burger joint many times. steak fingers and fries with a cup of country gravy. here all you gonna get is stinkin chicken fingers.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I thought U lost it !-- I got  Trips -x-T.E. growing strong ! -- That would be White Elephant's nieces and nephews !-- Still got my T.E. too !


----------



## Kraven

Thanks giggy, I'm putting out feelers maybe someone has smoked it or has a lead on it, I'll find it eventually.....


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Restless night. Up early. My son came home from work last night extremely pissed at me. I can only assume he logged in here as a guest and read my comments about him. He decided to hang with 1 of his friends and spent the night. I'm still taking down plants and have lots to do.



morning umbre, maybe the day will bring some change.


----------



## Kraven

Morning umbra.....better he see the truth and learn to deal with it, he is a big boy now and he has to live in the real world.....hope the tension does not get explosive, really would like to see you and him finally see eye to eye, he could learn a bunch if he was not so busy knowing it all. I'm sure as time goes by things will ease, hate you two are at odds right now bro.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Restless night. Up early. My son came home from work last night extremely pissed at me. I can only assume he logged in here as a guest and read my comments about him. He decided to hang with 1 of his friends and spent the night. I'm still taking down plants and have lots to do.



If your lucky,,he will move his butt in with his buddie he was complaining to. Mine dont have to read it,,,i tell him straight  up what i think of his ******* crap. He is on medicine and seems to be doing better. These young ppl now days can be a real pain in the ***. Mostly called Video Games and loss of reality. I love my Boys,,but this youngest one is wearing my *** down. Lol


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy I thought U lost it !-- I got  Trips -x-T.E. growing strong ! -- That would be White Elephant's nieces and nephews !-- Still got my T.E. too !



keef you can do a colloidal silver spray and make some fem beans and cross it as well but you can't smoke them buds. i have thought about trying this but never have had the proper setup to really do some good breeding. i got some killer bagseed plants the was better then any of what little high grade here. my pink lady was one of them. i got to build a small shop and hope to do it soon if work and weather will give me a break. i will build a nice grow room and have the extra cabinet for breeding. with the help of krav i got a killer strain going and on talking with him i got another killer coming in. i'm ready to play ball.


----------



## Keef

Go Giggy !--- I know about the colloidal silver treatment but I got GG#4 coming up I'll use a male on the T.E. !--- I think she gonna be a good mother !-- -I also learned how to get a regular diploid male to produce tetraploid pollen !--I don't think I'll need to do it but it's  good to know !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps.  I don't have internet..on my phone. Umbra, glad h
You will do a gj.
Glad  my friend  orange suggested it.. see you guys. .they sat no internet till Tuesday. .crap..miss me please..lol


----------



## Kraven

Yea one of my all time fav's.....Proudly taking the Indica Cup&#8217;s 3rd place at the 2006 Cannabis Cup, Barney&#8217;s Farm&#8217;s Night Shade is a wonderful blend from the Himalaya&#8217;s.
Mostly Indica,* Night Shade grows short and fat, giving huge buds which are sweet pine scented and very strong. The effect is classic indica -* heavy and stoney. The indica kick is unmistakable as it wraps around you and leaves you cosy and warm.


Every time I grow it, I swear I'm gonna cross it with the 88G13H/P....that's gonna happen sooner now than later....should produce some epic fire!!


----------



## Keef

Umbra -----Maybe your son will log in and read this ----Hey dumb *** get your *** up and help your dad or get the F out his house !-- -  U want to be a pot farmer --U living with a fine teacher !--- If U don't want to be a pot farmer ---Go away and let your dad work !---


----------



## giggy

krav the moonflower i found was by canadian seed co and is a cross of cinderella 99 (c99) x apollo 11, not sure that can be had either.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Go Giggy !--- I know about the colloidal silver treatment but I got GG#4 coming up I'll use a male on the T.E. !--- I think she gonna be a good mother !-- -I also learned how to get a regular diploid male to produce tetraploid pollen !--I don't think I'll need to do it but it's  good to know !



gg x te sounds bad a$$, should be a killer.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U get a male Night Shade U should spank that White Elephant with him  !--If U flipped that W.E. U got several weeks to take cuts !
Dairy Queen is just down the road what U want Kraven ?--


----------



## giggy

there's one. we be a chatty bunch.


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a bowl, and watching looney tunes on YouTube.   I grew up on these.   All this new stuff isn't any good.   
Put a hippies dawg seed into water yesterday.  Checked it this morning and the seed has already split open.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy U get a male Night Shade U should spank that White Elephant with him  !--If U flipped that W.E. U got several weeks to take cuts !
> Dairy Queen is just down the road what U want Kraven ?--



i wish i had that to flip, it was among the ones that all died in bad dirt. i'm gonna flip a bbb x bpu and the white widow x big bud. after i got the wwxbb i found it is for commercial use and i have more beans of it. the bbbxbpu i have more beans of as well. i had to make room in the veg box. the nightshade are fems, i couldn't find regs at the time.


----------



## giggy

keef i'm thinking alone the lines of a nightshade x 88g13/hash plant cross for a real heavy indica.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Morning umbra.....better he see the truth and learn to deal with it, he is a big boy now and he has to live in the real world.....hope the tension does not get explosive, really would like to see you and him finally see eye to eye, he could learn a bunch if he was not so busy knowing it all. I'm sure as time goes by things will ease, hate you two are at odds right now bro.


Yes, I am just trying to help him find is way. At some point he will need to live his life on his own. It may be now, or it may be at some other point. Either way, I came to Cali to grow. To learn to grow at a level I couldn't on the East Coast. I can only open the door for him, he has to walk thru it. He has an opportunity to learn to grow at the highest level possible, in the most competitive market, and at the most pivotal time in history. I happen to think it is a once in a life time experience.


----------



## WeedHopper

Just keep thinking positive Umbra,,,thats all we can do as parents who love our children.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. .......Umbra,You have one lucky Son.... 
      Anyway,...... It's early & I need a Puff:48:


----------



## Keef

I hear U Giggy !---I was after a hammer for me !---but I see the commercial side of what I used to think the fruity terepenes would somehow produce lesser weed !--That opinion got changed with one pipe !--So I'm still after a hammer for me but I got Rose's Purple Haze -- Papaya--Bubblicious -Blueberry Blast and I got Strawberry Rhino seed !-- When U build that shop why not just put a false wall across the back leaving U 4-5 feet for a grow area !
Dog --I told U if U look at those Dawg seed funny they'd germ !
Got a surprise this morning ---Got a Trips-x- W.W. up this morning --I got 2 Head Trip up and that Nordle might just make it !


----------



## Keef

I'm with Umbra about this being a pivotal point in history !---I been waiting for this for 50 years ---I didn't think I would see the end of prohibition in my lifetime !--No way am I gonna miss this green wave !---I prepare and when the blow the whistle ---I'm gonna unleash my girls !--- They give me 2 years god have mercy on them !


----------



## Keef

The mutants are still coming up !-- They come out the ground on really thick stems and grow slow !--One thing for sure-- they different from the Dawg !--I got normal ones to compare them ! --


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning ofc umbra if ya don't mind I'd gladly be your son what ever ya need done I'll  getr done..


----------



## Keef

I heard that Mossy !-- I already tried to get Kraven to adopt me !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra I've said it before but that Blueberry Blast is nice !--Your plant grandson Trips has fathered some fine looking children !--- Got 2 of those Head Trip coming up too !--Gonna be a good year around here !


----------



## mossycrew479

What's up with that Keef don't they no where really hard workers we swear!!


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> keef i'm thinking alone the lines of a nightshade x 88g13/hash plant cross for a real heavy indica.



Good thinking giggy, that's my plan is to hit the NS with the H/P male that's where the fire is in this line, if we are lucky we will bump the potency way up while keeping the structure of the NS, she is built stout to hold weight...what we wanna try to do is increase the weight a bit and jack the already potent NS up a bit.


----------



## Keef

I know Mossy ---I'm looking forward to the first O.F.C. Cup !--I volunteered my services as official taste tester !---Who knows I might have an entry of my own !--
Go Kraven and Giggy --I love to see cooperation like we got in the O.F.C. !-- Looks like D.D. got veg. kicking again !-- Almost lost that Papaya and Bubblicious to bugs but we clean now and D.D. done discovered beneficial bugs !--- 
I think one of the grand parents of the T.E. was that Hash Plant !-- She's  gonna be a good mother just like her mother Snow Lotus !--I'm expecting something outstanding when I use a GG#4 on her !


----------



## Hippie420

giggy said:


>


 You got me hook, line, and sinker on that one! I think I even swallowed the bobber!


----------



## Keef

Can I get a 4:20 ?


----------



## Keef

Hey since Rose is gone till Tuesday we can be all sorts of bad !-- Wait she's  down there watching ain't she?


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- We being good !


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  busy all day.  I have watch the videos of the Cup on you tube, and I would get loss.  It's like one big marijuana party.


----------



## mrcane

Smoking on some Juicy Fruit......how do they do it. ..taste like juicy Fruit. ........ <:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Hi, i am back.. they got it fixed.. i was jonesing.. 

Umbra, that hardest thing i did as a mom was say good bye to my 21 year old daughter when she went to NYC.. The good news is she came back a wonderful lady with a new respect.. She was always a good kid, but man i hated for her to go.  Separation is hard, or was for me.. thus the standard poodles.

Cane...ha   I don't know what to tell you about putting your plants out.. What zone are you? 7? I put mine out in May.


----------



## Keef

What up Ya'll ?--I thought I was getting alone !--Cane --Ness hope ya having a good day !

Nes --that's  gonna be us one day !-- We got until then to learn what's happening in the free states and how to do it !-- If they like it in the free states they probably gonna like it here !


----------



## ness

Keef, If I do every go to the cup my tent is going to have a private room for a nap attack.


----------



## ness

Well, I am going to go make me a hot chocolate and come back and lit up one of my glass bowls.


----------



## Kraven

I'm twenty mins late, SMH....guess I'll have to do it twice now....oh well


----------



## Keef

That's  the price U got to pay Kraven !---It's only 4 here but I'm practicing


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Kraven, Nes, i will join you for a bowl, your hot chocolate sounds like a fabulous idea..

Good morning DD.  Hi Keef.


----------



## DirtyDiana

1620! Light it up guys! Wake & bake for the vampires of the world!


----------



## DirtyDiana

BTW, I want some Cherry Limeade & some Juicy Fruit! They sound delicious! And, Dairy Queen....... way cool! I remember when I thought weed was weed, it got you high. But, lo & behold I have been awakened! Thanks OFC! Gotta do the work thing again tonight-- more coffee!


----------



## Keef

No more room !-- I got some freaks be needing some room !---One I have No doubt about if it will live !--They looks like there will be more !--Going thru the tetras gonna be like looking for a golden egg at an Easter Egg hunt !--- There's  something there if I can find it !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hi, i am back.. they got it fixed.. i was jonesing..
> 
> Umbra, that hardest thing i did as a mom was say good bye to my 21 year old daughter when she went to NYC.. The good news is she came back a wonderful lady with a new respect.. She was always a good kid, but man i hated for her to go.  Separation is hard, or was for me.. thus the standard poodles.
> 
> Cane...ha   I don't know what to tell you about putting your plants out.. What zone are you? 7? I put mine out in May.


I went thru both of my sons going away to school. The oldest is coming out to visit in another couple of weeks. My youngest son did not do well in college. After a year away it came out that he never went to class. He took off early his 2nd semester to go to the funeral in West, Texas for his cousin so he failed all his classes.When he came back, he moved in with his mother. She had co signed his student loans and she didn't want him to default on the loans. He got a job landscaping and he hated it. He very quickly asked if he could move back in with me. I know my oldest son became a totally different person after he turned 25 and much more respectful. So maybe there is hope


----------



## giggy

evening folks. did some changes in the shed. flipped two plants a got two cuts of sour diesel in a home made bubbler. i got to get some better hose and a good stone. i made the bibbler out of a old ph dip stick bottle, it bubbles but could be a lot better.


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey Kraven been looking around for moonflower found Dutch cannabis seed co.Catweazle was breeder just can't seem to see any seeds for sale .Like I think giggy said c99 +Apollol 11 where the parents..Dang I bet you could make your own.sorry couldn't be of much help


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Good thinking giggy, that's my plan is to hit the NS with the H/P male that's where the fire is in this line, if we are lucky we will bump the potency way up while keeping the structure of the NS, she is built stout to hold weight...what we wanna try to do is increase the weight a bit and jack the already potent NS up a bit.



yes and a bx of the g13 as well.


----------



## giggy

mossycrew479 said:


> Hey Kraven been looking around for moonflower found Dutch cannabis seed co.Catweazle was breeder just can't seem to see any seeds for sale .Like I think giggy said c99 +Apollol 11 where the parents..Dang I bet you could make your own.sorry couldn't be of much help



i'm thinking there are two different ones but can't find much of them.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh there is big hope, they do need to live on their own to appreciate how good they have it..We all needed that.  I am sure in a few years he will be one of your best friends. I love having adult kids, much easier than babies.

I am smoking some cookies.. just ate chocolate covered pretzels... oh my.. i think i must be getting better.

Hey Kraven, should I pot those seeds... you know the ones, for an outdoor grow? I can't remember their name, but you were just talking about them.


----------



## Kraven

Yea giggy, the cross I'm looking for is the Querkle x DQ and I believe there are three pheno's....I'm not sure which one is the one I'm hunting....but I will find it with peeps help....thanks all.


----------



## giggy

krav you would think both them strains being subcool's he would have the cross.


----------



## Kraven

Yea, excellent idea I'm not sure if he made the cross or not, but I'll check. If I have too I'll breed the damn thing myself lol


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm ashamed I don't have enough experience to have an opinion about RSO the part I called mediocre was all on me !-- That was the first serious attempt and it told me what I wanted to know !--Can't wait till I can try it with BHO and that won't be long !
Sorry I didn't feel like sending Rose a PM --She know what I'm talking about !
Kraven -- I hope U find what U looking for !-- If not make it !


----------



## WeedHopper

I am so high. Yehàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hit it again Hopper !
Giggy when this T.E. is back up and running --I'll get U a cut may be it'll fit in with what U and Kraven doing maybe not !--She good like she is !-- I'm thinking I use a GG#4 on her she might be even better !--We got grow rules in my house !--Beat your mother or get out !


----------



## Rosebud

why use RSO Keef? why not just the coconut?


----------



## Keef

Got to use a concentrate in the juice and RSO was the only concentrate  I could get !---That why 5he questions about blasting butane the other day !---Be cleaner and easier to adjust the potency! -- If U try to extract with coconut oil it takes too much oil so U can't make it strong enough for this !-- I just needed to know if it would work! --It does !--Now the work begins !


----------



## Hippie420

Just stuck 5 killing Fields, 1 GG#4, and 13 GTH#9 in rock pots and into my veg tank. Nice to have the pitter-patter of little leaves again!

Called my buddy to tell him to buy dirt tomorrow for his Jack Herer, but I got no answer to the call or a text. Think I'll hedge his bet and keep one in hydro just incase he decides to murder the other four. I'll grow her out for a mother and give him unlimited cuts. Sounds good to me; We'll see how it plays with him.

I gotta hunt up some pure indica seeds. Everything I've got hatched now is sativa leaning. Not too sure I'd have time for them to flower  out properly in the short outdoor season here, although the Chemdog/Chernobyl cross would. Might just hatch some 'o them.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds good Hippie.


----------



## Keef

I got nothing but hybrids Hippie wish I could help !--


----------



## Keef

Done messed around and got lit again !


----------



## Keef

Hippie how about Williams Wonder out of Sickmed seeds ?---I killed a whole pack once !


----------



## Hippie420

Think I'll do the Dog. If it matured enough to set the seeds, it should be matured enough to harvest good buds. Besides, God knows I've got enough of 'em. Got some Texas Dogs, too.


----------



## Hippie420

You old farts go to bed already? Keef, can you make that ejuice half wax and half Geritol?


----------



## yarddog

Up and at em, rain for a few days.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, lots of rain. did i ever say i hate rain? yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Rain here today too !-- Sucks !--My face doesn't like it !


----------



## giggy

I hear you keef. I am the same way.


----------



## giggy

I noticed my inline fan is starting to make some noise so i got to start trying to find another just in case.


----------



## giggy

Last night was the first night of dark cycle so now i can keep records of flower times on them. I got two cuttings of sour diesel in a bubbler so we will see if i can clone soon i hope.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U can clone !--U just haven't got there yet !--If there is a problem doing it this way try another way !--U just having to clone in the situation U in ! -- 

I'm having some trouble with these treated seed --They taking twice as long to come up and they still coming up !--I got 2 that look fairly normal and 2 that are freaks !--This is out of a hundred seed !---


----------



## Keef

I feel old today !--Stuff hurts !--Won't be doing much !


----------



## WeedHopper

Raining here to. Im glad cause we needs tha rain. Keef hurry up with my juice. This **** is 80 per cartridge. Which is a little high to me. So i have to stick mostly to my glass pipe and Green. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I went thru both of my sons going away to school. The oldest is coming out to visit in another couple of weeks. My youngest son did not do well in college. After a year away it came out that he never went to class. He took off early his 2nd semester to go to the funeral in West, Texas for his cousin so he failed all his classes.When he came back, he moved in with his mother. She had co signed his student loans and she didn't want him to default on the loans. He got a job landscaping and he hated it. He very quickly asked if he could move back in with me. I know my oldest son became a totally different person after he turned 25 and much more respectful. So maybe there is hope


My youngest just turned 28. Its gets better but they are still a pain. If they are a pain at 21,,they are probably going to still be a pain at 25,,,maybe not as big a pain,,but still a pain. Lol
He is much better then he was at 21,,but still a long way to go. Hang in there bro,,,but dont take no ****,,thats your household, ,,your rules. Mine dont like my rules but he abides by them and works a steady job. After he gets home,,its game time. Hate that fking Xbox. He has to shut it down at 9pm,,and he does. I would still like to take a bat to that freaken Box. Lol


----------



## umbra

Yes Hopper my son has both Xbox and PS3 and spends too much time on it. Looks like I am taking the plants down by myself. I think that my son sees grow set ups on youtube and think that this is an easy business or an easy life. It is work! The only way to get good at it, so to do it...over and over consistently.


----------



## giggy

i see i turned a page again. 

umbra it's not just the young folks on the games, i have my addiction to pot farmer on facebook but not my reg account. the wife has her boyfriend sam sung, if her a$$ hits a place to set she will be playing games.


----------



## giggy

looking at 6" inlines fans i think i'll stick to my ventech. price is ok and they work pretty good. i would like to step up but the price jumps up pretty high for a hobby grower.


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, that's another place where I cheap out. You can spend a hundred bucks on the grow shop six inch inline fan, or you can go to your local Lowe's/Menard's/any big box hardware store and buy a six inch inline duct booster fan for fifty. In my application, all I need is air moving past the bulb in my cool-tube reflector.

I've got mine on a separate timer. It kicks on when the lights do and kicks off five minutes after they go out.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys! Happy Monday.. bright sunny day here... yes!  Off to get my hair did.

Have a great day guys.


----------



## giggy

thinking about cutting my hair off.


----------



## mrcane

giggy said:


> thinking about cutting my hair off.



WHAT????   Locks for love......If mine ever goes....Good Morning...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Yes Hopper my son has both Xbox and PS3 and spends too much time on it. Looks like I am taking the plants down by myself. I think that my son sees grow set ups on youtube and think that this is an easy business or an easy life. It is work! The only way to get good at it, so to do it...over and over consistently.



Yep they think its s Video Game like Pot Farmer,,,just set on your *** and look at a screen and everything will get done all by itself. :rofl:  by Dad..that is.

Course as you said he didnt care for the Landscape Business or Mowing Grass,,,so im guessing he aint gonna like Harvesting the Grass either.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Our daughter did that... red curly hair... lots of it... locks of love.


----------



## mrcane

Young Stuff..........Cute!!! 

View attachment 2016-02-22 08.49.05.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning papaya!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose,,,get ya a new hair do did ya.Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

On my way WH, and it needs it..  I should just do what you do... NOT... oh man, that would not be pretty. We can't all be as pretty as you are my friend.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

while were sharing pictures...

here is my latest young'n (18 days)
Cali O

:48: 

View attachment PICT0411.jpg


View attachment PICT0412.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

JOE!!! she is beautiful!! very nice.


----------



## Keef

Hey Joe where ya been !--Nice pics thanks for sharing she looks good !
I gave up haircuts for lent !


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, they can't say I didn't warn 'em! 

View attachment DSCN0151.JPG


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> WHAT????   Locks for love......If mine ever goes....Good Morning...:48:


i will not use locs of love as they charge the kids for the wigs.


----------



## Keef

Look ya'll I don't mean to bust a bubble but we live in a modern world where they can make cheap synthetic --cheap wigs !--So before U run off donating your hair to kids with cancer !-- First make sure your motivation  is for the child and not to make U feel good ! --Hey look at me !--I'm special !--I donated my hair to Locks of Love !---That be the wrong motivation !


----------



## yarddog

Oh that's nice.    Con people into donating their hair. Then turn around and sell the finished product.


----------



## Keef

When Kraven gets off work I need to ask him if he'll cut his hair and donate it !

We I've in a world of cons !--For example :  Vote for me and I'll fix everything !--That was not a political statement --Just an example of our keep up with the Jones world !--- 

Ya'll was talking about video games !  I done kilt 2 smart phones !--People like me shouldn't play video games cause I shoot real bullets !---I win !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> On my way WH, and it needs it..  I should just do what you do... NOT... oh man, that would not be pretty. We can't all be as pretty as you are my friend.



Thats so true,,,i am so Pretty and Handsome. :rofl:
****,,,if i was in just underwear,,i would look like Chabaca in Tidy Whities. Lol
My Granddaughter will lay her head on my chest (with no shirt) and go right to sleep, most kids would get that disgusted Iook on their face and run. He he


----------



## Hippie420

When the Pullet was little, she'd jump in my lap and pull my beard over her face when she was scared.


----------



## giggy

I don't have much hair on my chest but my beard and hair take care of that.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Yep they think its s Video Game like Pot Farmer,,,just set on your *** and look at a screen and everything will get done all by itself. :rofl:  by Dad..that is.
> 
> Course as you said he didnt care for the Landscape Business or Mowing Grass,,,so im guessing he aint gonna like Harvesting the Grass either.  Lol



He didn't like the landscape business because of his boss. He had no problem with cutting grass. His boss was hispanic and had been abused by white people throughout his entire life and he saw my son as a way to get back at every one of them. He had to move 20 tons of bricks for a hardscape. His boss had him move them 10 ft. When he was done moving them all, he told him they were off by 6" and to move them all another 6". They were just being stored and not being used. But I guess the worst was his boss dropped him off at a commercial site. It was going to take him 5 or 6 hours to finish. His boss said he would come back and pick him and he left him there 10 miles from his car. He called his boss, and his boss never came for him. His uncle drove out and got him and he waited until the next day and then quit.
He hasn't helped at all with cutting or trimming so far. If I have to do it all, I will


----------



## WeedHopper

Well then,,, i would be kicking that morons butt. What an asshat. I would have shoved those bricks up his ***,,sideways.


----------



## Keef

Got to be 4:20 somewhere !--


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Well then,,, i would be kicking that morons butt. What an asshat. I would have shoved those bricks up his ***,,sideways.



I didn't know anything about it until my son asked to move back in with me. He was at his Mother's home then. Still no excuse for my son not to help me now.


----------



## WeedHopper

True that Bro.


----------



## yarddog

If I had the opportunity to work side by side with a grower as good as Umbra, I know where I would be!!!


----------



## Rosebud

I know... right YD?

I am back... feel much better getting that hair cut..
Join me? Cookies in pipe.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> If I had the opportunity to work side by side with a grower as good as Umbra, I know where I would be!!!



Stop sucking up Dog,,,you just want to sleep in his growroom with all those ladies.:rofl:

Me too,,,how bout it Umbra,,,me and dog,,,adobt us and we will work for free. Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,well we might smoke a little and drink a few cold beers. :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

If we helped Umbra, he would have to frisk us at the door.


----------



## umbra

Hopper, you and Dog combined probably smoke less than my son.


----------



## Keef

I would rat U out in a minute !-- That is assuming I would be properly rewarded !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh no,,he would not want to frisk me and dog, ,,we are way to hairy. I will get down to whitie tighties,,,but he just gonna throw up,,,or call animal control.:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Hopper, you and Dog combined probably smoke less than my son.



Cool then im a cheap date,,who cares,,i just wanna get high. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

I wish we were all so wealthy or at least one of us to fly everyone out to help.


----------



## WeedHopper

I am a Weedhopper, ,,i can fly.. i do bump my *** allot though. Lol


----------



## umbra

I had a friend paint the interior of my home. I had 8 cases of beer I had brewed in the basement. He drank every single beer and never said anything to me, lol. I took him out after the job was done and he starts telling the waitress how good of a brewer I am. So I asked how he would know? He told me that he might have tried a couple. So I'm thinking you guys might not be half bad.


----------



## Keef

I would be on cloud 9 just to have the opportunity to grow like Umbra !

Rose-- A little 4 seater plane is on my wish list !--- I learned to fly helicopters once and having a small plane is on my bucket list !---  Just have to make sure U nice and stoned before the ride cause I learned to fly nap of the earth --That means 3 feet off the ground going about 100 miles an hour ! Used to have to pull branches off before turning in the helicopter !-


----------



## DirtyDiana

If I have 10 pieces of bacon & you take 5, what do you have?

That's right! A black eye & a broken hand.....


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, like I was saying you know rich like the donald and could fly in a BIG airplane to everyones harvests and help..If your gonna wish, wish for comfort and getting there alive.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I had a friend paint the interior of my home. I had 8 cases of beer I had brewed in the basement. He drank every single beer and never said anything to me, lol. I took him out after the job was done and he starts telling the waitress how good of a brewer I am. So I asked how he would know? He told me that he might have tried a couple. So I'm thinking you guys might not be half bad.



What an *******,,,i would have left you at least a 6 pack. :rofl:

Whoops i forgot Dog would be there,,,damn,,,guess maybe not.


----------



## Keef

U want comfort buy a ticket ---Ride with me and I'm make U feel alive or at least happy to be !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

giggy said:


> thinking about cutting my hair off.



Almost cut my hair.... it happened just the other day. It's getting kinda long, I coulda said it was in my way.  But, I didn't & I wonder why, I feel like letting my freak flag fly......


----------



## DirtyDiana

giggy said:


> i will not use locs of love as they charge the kids for the wigs.



Are you serious? We were always told that they donate them.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose the coconut oil I use solidifies when it is cool--So oil that will stay liquid but the same smoke point would be best !--It works but make me start thinking of other oil that will hold the goodies--Wish they made a weed oil that wasn't made with seed !-- Got more work but I got this !--  Hopper when I get that extractor I'll be able to make what U smoking in that pen too !


----------



## Hippie420

Wd-40?


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Are you serious? We were always told that they donate them.



that is what i'm finding out about them and wigs for kids. seems to be a lot about both of them on the web. i think if i cut mine it will go to pantene beautiful lengths cause children with hair loss has not returned my email.


----------



## giggy

i know it has got to be 4:20 somewhere.


----------



## Keef

Always 4:20 up in here somewhere!--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally got out of bed to go lay on the sofa.


----------



## DirtyDiana

When Miley Cyrus gets naked & licks a sledge hammer, it's "art"...

But when I do it, I'm drunk & asked to leave the Home Depot.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Always 4:20 up in here somewhere!--


i hear that brother.


DirtyDiana said:


> Finally got out of bed to go lay on the sofa.


i have them kinda days too.


----------



## giggy

the two plants in the flower box perked up the smell, or i can smell a lot better today.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all. Wow 4 pages, YD I'm lucky I have an ol' hippy mentor I see every weekend at the safety meeting. Him and Umbra are cut from the same cloth I do believe, anyway it's like cannabis college....I sure do think a bunch of that o'l hippy. Hope everyone is all well, getting to my first bowl of the day.....sorta zoned half out already. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Does any one have any of those Trips -x-T.E. seed ? -- I was just wondering I certainly don't remember but any way I got some up --Healthy looking bastids !--About to do another run at treated seed !-- Got a couple strange looking babies but -- I got the seed and I got plenty Zombie Juice !--Killed most first time !--


----------



## giggy

evening krav.

keef you sent me some but i don't have any room at the moment to try any.

on another note. a uk seed bank called haze.io (cannabisseedsforsale.com) had a contest on another site. well i won, 5 dutch passion fem mazar beans.


----------



## giggy

anybody remember this?

The Smoke Off-Shel Silverstein
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohFHsOBuLc4[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I know how scarce room can be Giggy !-- I'll let U know how they run !--

--Been chatting with Yoop today !--He's running some T.E. and some T.E. Widow  I sent him !-- It was good to hear from the Old Fart !---Gloman will be back when he gets  another computer !--Says what he has is a beast for a one handed pot pharmer ! ---It'd be great to have them around again !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I know how scarce room can be Giggy !-- I'll let U know how they run !--
> 
> --Been chatting with Yoop today !--He's running some T.E. and some T.E. Widow  I sent him !-- It was good to hear from the Old Fart !---Gloman will be back when he gets  another computer !--Says what he has is a beast for a one handed pot pharmer ! ---It'd be great to have them around again !



keef did you just say yoop has some tranquil widow? if he does then there is a cut or two for you.


----------



## Keef

Giggy that's what he's running !-- I sent the Gloman some and he crossed it with his Strawberry Rhino male and sent me seed back !---- He also sent me some Strawberry Rhino --Jamaican Ice ---Seed Of course !--Anyway --I got some babies with a T.E. mom and a Blueberry Blast dad !-- So T.E. lives and so do her descendants --The T.E. ---she a hell of a mom !--  I got my eyes on putting a GG#4 male on her !-- She just fine the way she is but I gotta know !


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...were the time go???just busy running around. ..time to relax &burn one :48:


----------



## Keef

BotaniGard ES---11.3 % --Beauveria Bassiana --Hep Me !


----------



## Keef

I just want to know how to mix it !--And not by the acre !--Maybe how much per gallon ?


----------



## umbra

Still taking down plants. Damn there are a lot here. Took a break earlier and tried a little rso. I had a couple of seizures recently and I wanted to know how I would react to the rso if I needed it quickly. I took a rice grain sized dab and put it under my tongue. I wasn't sure if it would make me sleepy or just high or what. Well it made me relaxed. More than I thought it could. The mellow jello.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc. Time to wake and bake.


----------



## yarddog

Morning giggy.


----------



## giggy

morning dog.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning all. Coffee time. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

i still can't believe i won a contest. got me 5 dutch passion fem mazar coming. when i first started getting on the web dutch passion wouldn't sell to the u.s. so i never got any but that mazar has had my eye for years now.


----------



## giggy

morning hopper


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, I won a pair of hockey tickets once, and a jail sentence.   Only things I've ever won.


----------



## Kraven

morning all....off to the rat race i go...hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## giggy

morning krav, i'm watching that mail box, should see something here pretty quick.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!--


----------



## yarddog

Yo keef!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef Fusion is talking about extracts right now. Company called Ebbu is making them.


----------



## giggy

Morning keef.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!--Stuff hurts !-- I know about them Hopper !-- When something interest like this I soak it up !--- I know what most of them are doing and how !-- My biggest obstacle is the raw material to work on !--- We teetering on the edge of having enough !--- I'm picking up a couple oz. of brick just to practice with today !--
I pretty much got it figured out !--but U can't make a silk purse out of a pigs ear !-- 

Speaking of something to extract -- I ended up with about a dozen sprout that survived the Zombie treatment but it'll be awhile before I can tell if it worked or not !-- Looks like I might have a few that made the change diploid to tetraploid ! --Trying to organize a system to treat a batch regularly !--- D.D.'s war on root aphids is about over and I pity the fool who jump up after the end of prohibition and think they can grow fine weed down here !--- Shoulda been in the trenches with me and D.D. learning to solve these problems !


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, stoners. Everybody getting ready for the Great Snow Storm of 2016? All the white crap around here is gone. Knew it was too good to be true!

I see all the mods are conveniently asleep. Folks are making political post in the other threads. I'll stay here in the former Curmudgeon-land where it's semi-safe.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I want to set up where I can do a rotation that produces about a kilo a month --- Figure  I can do it in a my spare bedroom ---That should get me close to 200 grams of oil !-- How much did U pay for a gram (or mil) ?-- Grow it --dry it --Extract it !-- No trimming just chop the buds off and extract it !--
I'm real interested in that HBC wax but I can afford a CO2 extractor and I bet I can learn to double clutch that thing ! ---and if U ain't figured it out yet !---Come the end of prohibition I'm gonna want to work that extract and I'll be wanting anything and everything the O.F.C. will get off of to extract and turn into product !---


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Man it is cold here this Morning.....Tea,pipe & headin to the garage put on a little make up heat for the girls...:48:


----------



## Keef

Rained off and on thru the night and morning but we gonna hit 80 degrees today !--My face is messed up !--I feel like a combination of Igor the hunchback and a cyclops !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Lots to do and only 24 hours in a day.


----------



## giggy

morning hippie, cane and umbra


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy.... Keef, some caps ??Got a propane heater to warm up the garage for my space...Has been working good...Plus I redirect the air from the light to the garage..really helps ..."Thanks Hushpuppy" Gonna be a beautiful Day when the sun burns little this chill away...
   Umbra sorry for the work load....
     Let's Puff One :48:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC, going to catch up on the reading.  Didn't log on Yesterday and wow you guys are chatty.  Wake and Bake time.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The worst thing about elections is the huge discrepancy between what we're promised & what we actually get. 
This is called "electile dysfunction."


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper --I want to set up where I can do a rotation that produces about a kilo a month --- Figure  I can do it in a my spare bedroom ---That should get me close to 200 grams of oil !-- How much did U pay for a gram (or mil) ?-- Grow it --dry it --Extract it !-- No trimming just chop the buds off and extract it !--
> I'm real interested in that HBC wax but I can afford a CO2 extractor and I bet I can learn to double clutch that thing ! ---and if U ain't figured it out yet !---Come the end of prohibition I'm gonna want to work that extract and I'll be wanting anything and everything the O.F.C. will get off of to extract and turn into product !---



You can get the cartridges in Colorado for 50,,,here they run 80 to 90. Its rediculous.  For as im concerned 50 is to much,,,but much better then 80 or 90.
Wish i could order the basterds online,,,but they wont do that. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I know that's true about the price but if I'm gonna be a part of that transaction --buying or selling --I know which side I plan to be on !---Online would be the bomb !--- Shame we don't have someone to do some shopping for us in the free states !--- but our time comes !--- I know we got rules against such a thing but for us in the south --We got what we got !--


----------



## Rosebud

Got a very sad note that my only "delivery service" is ending its business.  Stupid new laws Washington State!!!! They were discreet, smart, had great selection. I didn 't use them very often but if i did it was always a pleasure. I got a lot of vape pens from them for a gf.  

If i had a choice of going to the Bahamas and taking a nap.... nap wins.  Stupid tired. 

DD that is funny.   Hippie, you moderator you, i am watching that thread but no one is fighting so i see no reason we can't discuss the tragedy of our politics right now...if there is one argument it is closed.  But, I am glad you keep us on our toes, thank you.


----------



## ness

Keef is one of the free States MA or NH?  If I ever move it would be in NH were my daughter is.


----------



## ness

Rose. sorry about your delivery service.  My grow is still doing O;K.  Got my mite spray ready in case those bug show up here.


----------



## Keef

Rose --First thing U know ya'll be back in a prohibition state or a system where only big money can grow !---I ain't playing that game !---There's  always a healthy underground market !--- They don't let me play legally it'll be thier loss!-- I'm going for the exclusive high end market-- legal or not !-- I find my U.B.C. Chemo they won't be able to compete with me !---


----------



## Hippie420

Wasn't trying to steal your job, Rose. I was under the mistaken impression that politics and religion were verboten.


----------



## mrcane

Rose ...Grew up back in MA.by no means a free state they will tax you to death...Now NH Is the Live free or Die State????  I think that WA has them both beat!!!!


----------



## Keef

Even if politics and religion were not against the rules it would probably be a good idea not to talk about them !---Most people got they mind made up and there ain't no changing it --So U get arguments and fights !--- I don't come here to argue politics or religion !--They got places for that I hear !-- I mostly come here to hang with U Old Farts !--It's not like I have a community like this in this town !-- Most probably still think Weed is Weed !--- Extracts ? What's  that mean ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Peoples hopes and dreams and good things and bad things will always show up when they feel like they are amongst friends/adults who SHOULD be able to Agree to disagree.  Hell we disagree about Leds all the damn time. We are all adults here,,if things get stupid,,they can be fixed. Ive been here along time without being band. Its because i can Agree to Disagree with my FRIENDS.
When there is something that effects your life as much as Religion and Politics,,,,its bound to come up sometimes amongst friends. We can handle it as long as its not being abused all the time. Anyway,,,if i say something that hurts your feelings,,tell me and i will remove it or fix it.
Besides the thread being talked about is a thread about Politics and Religion...we are in an Election year and we are Potheads needing ppl in Politics not to be kicking our ***.They effect what this Forum is all about,,,, GROWING AND SMOKING WEED..lol


----------



## giggy

i'm with you hopper, if someone disagrees with me that is fine, however i will look into what they are saying as i could be the one that is wrong.


----------



## Keef

Wise words Giggy !--- 
I took Cane's advised and took some caps !--I feel them in my belly !!--Ya'll know the feeling ?--Good medicine !---I'm of the mind that even recreational use is medicine !--


----------



## WeedHopper

So Keef when you gonna hook me up witn some juice. Course ill have to figure out how to put it in an  empty cartridge.
By the way Little Brother, ,,if yur ever round Dallas,,give me a shout. We will have a few cold ones and Vapp some Gold.
That goes for any of my friends here on MP.


----------



## Keef

Soon as I got it right Hopper !-- Which will be after I can grow enough to have a surplus so I can justify and have the confidence to plop down $3,500 for a CO2 extraction machine !--Until then ? ---I'm gonna be blasting some butane on brick just to learn the technique !-- All the weed I have access to is brick or what I grow !  We teeter on the edge of independence !-- My time will come !


----------



## WeedHopper

http://ocolabs.com/extractors/


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Keef

Different brand but that'd do the trick Hopper !--- Now I just gotta find me a Frankenplant to extract !---I could do O.K. without but I'm not after O.K. !---


----------



## Keef

I hope none of ya'll ever have to deal with root aphids !-- They bad !--D.D. say mites is easy !-- Beneficial bugs be the answer !---


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, I sent you a PM.  Well, maybe several. I can't tell if they are sending or not.   It isn't showing up in my sent messages folder.   Let me know if none went through.


----------



## umbra

So...I think I'm going to have to take a break. I have injured myself, lol. I caught some skin in the scissors and pinched it and now have a blood blister. It's not that bad, but then a cut the tip of my finger off. Really ruined my day. Well it wasn't completely off, still hanging by some skin. It's hard to sew your finger back on. Time for some lunch and a bowl.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra, I sent you a PM. Well, maybe several. I can't tell if they are sending or not. It isn't showing up in my sent messages folder. Let me know if none went through.


 Yep it came thru a couple of times. No worries.


----------



## Keef

Dam Umbra !---Can the brother maybe catch a break ?---  I'd tell U don't be trimming high but we don't do that !


----------



## yarddog

All the bud is contaminated now.    Send it to 420 ofc Blvd. Stonerville USA.   We will take care of it.


----------



## Keef

And all that old weed ya'll got too !--We'll dispose of it properly!


----------



## Rosebud

Ouch Umbra.. I hope your kidding about sewing your finger back on.

Had two hours of therapy this day.. 

Got my head bad...and that is good. carry on.


----------



## Hippie420

I've been lucky trimming so far. I use surgical scissors for trimming, and those bastards will happily take your finger off if you let 'em.

Go out and buy a lottery ticket. Your luck has GOT to change!


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> I've been lucky trimming so far. I use surgical scissors for trimming, and those bastards will happily take your finger off if you let 'em.
> 
> Go out and buy a lottery ticket. Your luck has GOT to change!


 Yep surgical scissors and zap went the finger. Reminds of an old Martin Mull tune, Partly Marion.


----------



## yarddog

If you had to guess, how much would you say got lopped off??


----------



## giggy

evening folks. me being here means it's 4:20 somewhere. lite em if you got em.


----------



## Keef

I'm in Giggy !---Dry north wind howling down here !-- Just woke up from a nap !--No doubt !---I'm old and cripple !-- Least I still got my fingers !


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> If you had to guess, how much would you say got lopped off??


 Just the tip. Once I hit bone I felt it and then saw the blood. Top of my cuticle, just below the nail. Maybe 1/2".


----------



## WeedHopper

Ouch,,,crap that Hurts just thinking aboug it.


----------



## umbra

So the Martin Mull song from his first album:

Marion, you're only partly Marion
you're hardly the marrying kind.
Marion, you're only partly Marion
you left your ring finger behind.

She was doing laundry with the washing machine
she reached for the ringer
and zap went the finger
it was no consolation to come off so clean.

You're incomplete as a hand to hold
you'll never get a taste of that band of gold
it's so sad you'll never be the marrying kind
because Marion, left your ring finger behind.


----------



## yarddog

Dang umbra. That sucks.  Makes my hands hurt thinking about it.


----------



## Keef

Hey I just heard the funniest things on the weather channel ---A tornado warning and they told people to go to they basement !--If that ain't funny U never lived in the swamp ! --Basement in the swamp ? --That would be new !


----------



## Keef

Go to your basement in New Orleans ? --I'm amused !


----------



## Keef

If that was your middle finger that got cut Umbra --I'd show it to that son often !


----------



## giggy

damn umbra. makes me hurt thinking about it. sorry bro.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey I just heard the funniest things on the weather channel ---A tornado warning and they told people to go to they basement !--If that ain't funny U never lived in the swamp ! --Basement in the swamp ? --That would be new !



no brother that be a indoor pool.


----------



## mrcane

How's it. ..beautiful day here in the North West. ..helping a friend that owns a gym in town put together some tai chi classes. ...fun afternoon. ..some one say let's burn one? :48:


----------



## giggy

evening cane, i'm in for a burn.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra Love the song....... 
    Yes Sir ....Juicy Fruit :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Men are like fine wine. They start out as grapes & it's up to women to stomp the **** out of them until they turn into something acceptable to have dinner with.


----------



## Kraven

We in fooooo some nasty weather....I been smoking Train Wreck. Took some pic's, wanted to share them with friends......happy with my meds....Umbra....keep the fingers on....I too trim with them and you just gotta slow down sometimes bro......Keef......well Keef. Rose...luv you emom. YD glad to see your getting your grow on.....I peek in. Giggy no hurry, when they come mon...they come. WH I'm glad we sometimes agree to disagree. Hippy...finally got the bumper sticker.....took me awhile, when we gonna get finished van pic's?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yummy! Juicy Fruit! I smoked some once that tasted like Fruit Stripe Gum, good stuff.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pictures!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Kraven, that is beautiful.. a real stunner that one.   Train wreck was the first plant I grew.. I made up a song and did a little dance when I smoked that first bowl of train wreck.   Are you enjoying it? Kraven, g13 called me pot momma the other day.. cracked me up.. love you back.

Umbra, i can't believe it...didn't even get rid of your finger prints. shoot. That has to hurt like i don't know what.
Got my jammies on and am smoking some papaya...Some alaska wild salmon is thawing but I don't feel like eating it... looks a little long in the freezer... we will see what amazing thing I can do ..... ( go get burgers?) 

Mr rb made me a very cool tall garden. I will take pics when my camera works. It is 4'x2'x16" deep.  He made it out of untreated cedar and it is pretty.. and will be one heavy son of a gun when filled with dirt... I saw how beautiful it was and immediately thought, i could grow some pot in there... But no... onions beets etc.


----------



## Keef

A good buzz --Bud porn and a chicken pot pie !--Life is good !


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> We in fooooo some nasty weather....I been smoking Train Wreck. Took some pic's, wanted to share them with friends......happy with my meds....Umbra....keep the fingers on....I too trim with them and you just gotta slow down sometimes bro......Keef......well Keef. Rose...luv you emom. YD glad to see your getting your grow on.....I peek in. Giggy no hurry, when they come mon...they come. WH I'm glad we sometimes agree to disagree. Hippy...finally got the bumper sticker.....took me awhile, when we gonna get finished van pic's?



nice!


----------



## yarddog

Good to hear from you Rose.     You always have interesting things to share.  
I have a fresh bowl and an ice cold glass of milk.    
Another day in the record books.  I'd like to think I made the best of it.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> A good buzz --Bud porn and a chicken pot pie !--Life is good !



had mexican cornbread, navy beans, stuffed red bell pepper and fried cabbage with bacon with a big glass of sweet ice tea.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Good to hear from you Rose.     You always have interesting things to share.
> I have a fresh bowl and an ice cold glass of milk.
> Another day in the record books.  I'd like to think I made the best of it.



MILK! that's a kids drink. that's why i drink milk it is in the middle of the night washing it down with some cake or cookies.


----------



## yarddog

I love milk.   I take a mason jar of juice, and another of milk to work everyday. 
When I was a kid, my folks had to limit me to a halkf gallon a day at times.


----------



## Kraven

Wifes cooking me some chocolate chip cookies, and i put the milk in the freezer for a bit....munchies have overtaken me.....besides she makes epic cookies!!


----------



## Kraven

Glad everyone liked the pic's, sure am having a good run here so wanted to share. Thanks.


----------



## Keef

I likes my buttermilk and Ritz crackers as a bed time snack sometimes !


----------



## Rosebud

YD, you made my day, thank you.  

Giggy, i am going to go soak some navy beans  tonight.. And thaw  out the bacon... Thank you.. Yum... i love beans and corn bread. Fried cabbage? what could be wrong with that? Do you fry it a long time? Don't tell me you fry it in bacon grease... Giggy, could you tell me how to cook cabbage? I always just use it in stir fry.. with a bunch of other veggies.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i thought when i got old i might like buttermilk.. not yet.


----------



## Keef

Rose U got to understand vegetables in the south ain't vegatarian! --Cabbage --Only in Cole slaw !-- Bean and cornbread or rice is the question around here !-- I sort thru the beans wash them and start them in the crock pot and I'm done !--D.D. seasons them an hour or so before they done which does require pork !---Beans ain't right without some ham--bacon or at least a smoked ham hock !---


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> YD, you made my day, thank you.
> 
> Giggy, i am going to go soak some navy beans  tonight.. And thaw  out the bacon... Thank you.. Yum... i love beans and corn bread. Fried cabbage? what could be wrong with that? Do you fry it a long time? Don't tell me you fry it in bacon grease... Giggy, could you tell me how to cook cabbage? I always just use it in stir fry.. with a bunch of other veggies.



rose the daughter fixed it, but to answer your question in a word yes. there is some bacon fat as well as the bacon fried crisp almonds sliced and some kind of a garlic butter that comes in a little package. i'll try to get the real recipe from her for you. she does brussel sprouts the same way, and it is the only i'll eat either of them. well cabbage in chinese food.


----------



## Keef

Kraven better get in your basement!


----------



## Keef

Cabbage ? --I forgot !--Smoked sausage on a bun smother in grilled onions and bellpeppers then dump in a can of sauerkraut --mustard on the sausage and smother with the veggies !


----------



## Keef

I was just imagining Umbra counting to 10 on his fingers -6-7-8-9 and a half ?--- That's  not funny Keef !--Yes it is other Keef !--I'm torn !


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you giggy... I am going to do that.. sounds so good.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I was just imagining Umbra counting to 10 on his fingers -6-7-8-9 and a half ?--- That's not funny Keef !--Yes it is other Keef !--I'm torn !


 Bad Keef! Funny though, but I've been there. I can laugh about it now, but at the time, it was ugly. I split the end of my left thumb off, straight through the thumbnail. Half the nail was attached to the chunk of meat, and it was held on with a thin strip of skin. Drove 30 miles with my hand straight in the air so it would quit squirting. Took five stitches in the meat and one looped through half the nail and stitched to the other.

I'm tellin' ya, anything in my left pocket stayed there for a month. It was one sore sumbitch.


----------



## Keef

Left little finger for me !---Was adjusting a big piece of steel in a metal lathe when it slipped out flattened the end of the finger to about an 1/8 inch !- swashed it like a bug ! It grew back but the nail grows funny !--I had to pick up that piece of steel to get loose !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> YD, you made my day, thank you.
> 
> Giggy, i am going to go soak some navy beans  tonight.. And thaw  out the bacon... Thank you.. Yum... i love beans and corn bread. Fried cabbage? what could be wrong with that? Do you fry it a long time? Don't tell me you fry it in bacon grease... Giggy, could you tell me how to cook cabbage? I always just use it in stir fry.. with a bunch of other veggies.


    Rose, I have a great recipe for a fried cabbage dish 
Bacon, a good hot sausage, onion, garlic, cabbage sautéed up..and finished with some balsamic vinegar, sugar, & salt to taste. ....
   Puff? ??:48:


----------



## mrcane

Oh Ya! Some Ol Polish sailor showed that to me. ..I love it


----------



## Hippie420

I'll burn one with ya, Cane. Got a full bed tonight. Old Hen's snoring like a buzz saw, pup's at the foot of the bed, Blue (cat) is tucked up by her fanny, and Fuzzy Butt (cat) is sleeping on my feet. Add a pipe full of weed and scissor hash and Aqua Teem on the boob tube and I'm a happy hippie!


----------



## mrcane

Same thing here Hippie, can't hear the t.v.cause the ol is snoring so loud. ..and this friggin cat knows she ownes the place....l'm smoking on some Humble. ..pretty good, ,taste like some good old school weed. .:48:


----------



## mrcane

So been growing this papaya out, my first real grow. ..seams like all they want to do is eat. .have been feeding something just about every other watering. .a mineral tea.bat gauno, worms tea. ..they seam to be loving it. ...hungry buggars. ...


----------



## Hippie420

Indica heavy?


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> thinking about cutting my hair off.



giggy, I was thinking of cutting my hair off to.  But, I decided not to.  My hair is fine and thin, it drives me crazy.  If I cut it that is that.  So, I didn't.


----------



## Hippie420

Good girl!


----------



## ness

Morning Hippie getting a bowl fix up and going to light it up.  Are, you ready to Wake and Bake.  I can't sleep it is 4:05 here.


----------



## ness

Keef Wake and Bake time.  Keef, did umbra give you those BPU seeds?  I forgot.  Well, I am going to go shopping on the net. Amazon!!!  Got to order bat guano, so, I will have to use it when I flip to flowering.  Keef, I can't get the hum. down in my grow room.  My gauge say it is 80 degrees (hum) in my grow room.  You got any ideas on lowing the hum?  Let's smoke, :48:  caught you later.


----------



## yarddog

Nes, with our temperatures outside being mild your probably not running your heat or air conditioning in your home.  I haven't cycled my system in six days or more.   I run into this problem too, when you run your heat or AC, it dehumidifes the air in your house.  My humidity was 77% this morning in my grow cabinet, and 74% in my home. Unless you are late in flower, I wouldn't worry too much. You can use a dehumidifier if you have e to.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to WAKE AND BAKE oh coffee too. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## giggy

morning dog.


----------



## Kraven

morning all....lots of hype...just a simple thunder storm around 3:30 ish last night...a little wind but nothing to really speak of....off to work


----------



## giggy

morning krav, just rain and wind for us, but between us they had some pretty good storms.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Clear & Cold is the way it looks now,suppose to hit 55* today
    :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Nes --Yes the BPU came from Umbra --I grew them out and got a breeding pair those seed U have came from that breeding !--I still have the mother and father of those seed !--The father came out of the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 so I named him Trips !-- I'm smoking on the BPU mother this morning !-- I have several clones and BPU has become a strong part of my grow !---She makes fat bud with a Blueberry smell and slightly blueberry flavor !---She nice !


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef...If I only Had More Room, I could start some more Varieties.....I like the sounds of the BPU...& I got some N.L. that I am dieing to POP......


----------



## Keef

The pot farmers lament !--I need more room !--- What up Cane ? --- I know the feeling Cane !--- I got some Strawberry Rhino I want to plant !--- I got plants everywhere !-- This Tetra Project is gonna take some room so I can't start anything else right now !----I'll be sexing a maybe starting the first !---Thin the herd and add me a Bubblicious and Papaya  line soon --- They had a rocky start with bugs and stuff but finally got the straightened out !-- Sexing them will open up some room !--- Gonna keep me a GG#4 stud !--- He can move in with Trips -- Trips gonna get bred to that Strawberry Rhino one day !--and Bubblicious !


----------



## Keef

Got about a dozen plant out of those treated seed !---Tetra seed will come out the ground making 4 leaves at a time !--Making tetraploids like I'm doing by treating sprouts the first leaves are already formed so no instant identification! --- The extra thick tap root is there like they said it would be if I did it right !--They have only now dropped the shell !--- I'll get better at this with time !---


----------



## mrcane

Smoked On some of that GG#4 the other day...Really Nice....:joint4:
   Gotta get headed to the Gym.....Ya'll have a great day.....


----------



## Keef

Looks like Rose's Purple Haze and Hippie's Dawgs were bred for aero !-- Hippie I like the way the puppies are growing !-- Be sexing them real soon too --now that veg is kicking again things happen fast !--- Be adding one of those fine ladies to the harem too !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Finger is doing better. Hippie, already found that reaching into the left pocket is not fun. My injury was enough for my son to actually put the video game on hold. As he goes into the garage he asks what all the spray on the floor is, and then suddenly the light goes on and he says "did you cut your finger or something?" We finished the harvest, and as it is I would say that my son doesn't have much of a future in this business. It's definitely his tone of voice and barking commands every 5 seconds that no one will ever work with him.


----------



## Hippie420

Umbra, he's young. He'll figure it out. Somebody will take exception to getting barked at like a field hand and swat some sense into him, hopefully not enough to do serious hurt but enough to make a point.

Glad you got some help. Too bad you had to hack off a finger to get it.

Calling for a foot of white, wet stuff by this time tomorrow. We'll see if it's bad enough to make me miss beer day! I've walked to that particular bar in an hour and fifteen minutes. Wonder how long it'll take in a foot of snow? Keef, loan your bro a pair of snow shoes?


----------



## yarddog

I had one bpu come up.  It's on its third node now.    Still very small bust has a noticeable narrow leaf.   I have just a few seeds left, I am going to wait and see if I got a girl, if not maybe the other couple beans will be lucky.  Sounds like a good smoke keef.   Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## yarddog

As a young man, I got to feeling my oats and started getting smart.   One day I got hit in the mouth by a coworker.   I ended up apologizing to the guy, I was out of line.    At some point, everyone needs to have the hammer dropped on them.


----------



## Keef

Dog -- What U growing it in ?-- If U don't get a girl maybe we can find U one !--U said U popped one of those Dawg seed is it up and growing ?--- 
I certainly want a tetra girl out these treated seed but I can do what I want if I only got a boy !-- 4n -x-2n = 3n --Treat the seed from the breeding and I've got my 6n mutant male and the world's in trouble !--Somewhere between then and now I expect to find something outstanding in 4n ! -- Go ahead and keep prohibition in place a little longer and I got this !


----------



## umbra

Hippie, Dog, I agree. To me it is about a bigger picture as well. It's about how how sees people. My son identifies himself as the political name and everyone else is below him. I actually know a banker who went to Wharton at the same time as the political name did and if political name didn't have a lot of money, he would have had his butt kicked every day.


----------



## Keef

When I bred Trips I did something that most would never do !---I let him pop a few flowers in the grow room amongst my girls !--- After he had a few flowers I rubbed him all over the early pistols of the intended every day for a few days in a row then out he went !--I didn't know at the time that water destroys pollen but I only got a few seed but that's  all I wanted !--None of the latter pistols produced seed !---I did get a few unintended seed ----I got 2 Blueberry Widow plants out the deal ! --Not complaining !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I have them in happy frog soil.   I haven't switched to hydro yet.  I just put the dawg seed in soil last night.  Had a tap root when I tucked it into soil.   I need to get nutes and air stones. Ppm meter.  I don't need much to try dwc. 
I like to watch the young bucks when they get hired on here.   They come in cocky, but those old cats here put them in place fast.   They be saying yes sir.  Lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Finger is doing better. Hippie, already found that reaching into the left pocket is not fun. My injury was enough for my son to actually put the video game on hold. As he goes into the garage he asks what all the spray on the floor is, and then suddenly the light goes on and he says "did you cut your finger or something?" We finished the harvest, and as it is I would say that my son doesn't have much of a future in this business. It's definitely his tone of voice and barking commands every 5 seconds that no one will ever work with him.



Sounds familiar, ,,knows everything, ,,does nothing but run mouth. Mine i want to punch in his mouth sometimes just to shut him up. Lol


----------



## Keef

When I left Korea back in my first enlistment they were reactivation the 5th Inf. Division at Ft Polk La.and pulled experienced people in from all over the world--I was in the first couple dozen Military Policemen !--So we got into an argument  about how much was in a tall boy beer !--Next thing U know we lit up and parting hard !--One Big ole boy started throwing his weight around and said he been in Germany for 3 years and ain't never had his a** kicked !--Obviously he been hanging out with the wrong crowd !--- That little man beat him like a redheaded step child !--He didn't go down easy but he was totally out classed !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Sounds familiar, ,,knows everything, ,,does nothing but run mouth. Mine i want to punch in his mouth sometimes just to shut him up. Lol



I would say that he focuses on the wrong things. My son has had a chance to actually see successful grows and he has seen how I do things. Rather than look at what is similar or the same, he focuses on what's different. But, he never gets why there are differences. And that's because he's trying to over analyze the problem. Focuses so much on any one aspect of a grow and misses the big picture. We are growing medicine to help people.
I am a buddhist, the same way I am a ganja farmer. I have always been that way. I believe if you grow plants with, for a lack of better words, bad energy, your plants will have bad energy. I simply see growing and the world differently than my son does. There is nothing wrong with that except when he decides to force his views on me. If he doesn't want to grow the way I do, he is free to do his own thing somewhere else.


----------



## Keef

Sums it up Umbra !-- 

Rose, Rose, Rose -- I'm sorry U had that happen to U !---U got to find a new balance girlfriend !---U can't undo what happened things are different now !---There's  no one to blame not even yourself !--- U got to make peace with yourself to move on !---U gonna be O.K. !


----------



## Keef

I'm 100% heathen !--- 
What U.bra said about weed and energy ? ---This I know !---I have smoked my Widow grown by 3 different pharmers and it's  always good but it was like 3 different strains !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, what are you talking about? did I say something like that?? I thank you for your thoughts..

Umbra, I think your son is in a cock fight with his dad. He is like a member that came on here, took him a while to understand that us old folks knew what we were doing and we didn't learn on youtube. Also, i share your buddest ways.. I feel like that when cooking.. don't cook upset.. don't grow with anything but love in your heart.. The plants will show that... He is just too young.. He will get it.. but he has to probably go out on his own and then come back smarter.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Keef, what are you talking about? did I say something like that?? I thank you for your thoughts..
> 
> Umbra, I think your son is in a cock fight with his dad. He is like a member that came on here, took him a while to understand that us old folks knew what we were doing and we didn't learn on youtube. Also, i share your buddest ways.. I feel like that when cooking.. don't cook upset.. don't grow with anything but love in your heart.. The plants will show that... He is just too young.. He will get it.. but he has to probably go out on his own and then come back smarter.



I agree.


----------



## WeedHopper

I believe things are kinda like the ending in the movie Powder. Remember how he ran Cross the field and all of a sudden he just became part of everything.As Einstein said,,,,, Energy never dies,,it just changes forms. Thats what i believe, ,,we are all a part of this Universe, ,because we are all a Form of Energy. We came from Stardust and we will return to Stardust. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I believe things are kinda like the ending in the movie Powder. Remember how he ran Cross the field and all of a sudden he just became part of everything.As Einstein said,,,,, Energy never dies,,it just changes forms. Thats what i believe, ,,we are all a part of this Universe, ,because we are all a Form of Energy. We came from Stardust and we will return to Stardust. Yehaaaaaaaaa



 I agree


----------



## Keef

Nope Rose U didn't say anything !---- When U go thru a life changing event --Like a stroke -- things change for U !--- At least they did for me !-- Finding a new balance was hard for me !--I had a lot of anger !---Did a lot of thinking --went to some dark places !--- Took a long time for me but I found peace again !---  
I got brain damaged so I can be strange sometimes and I'm O.K. with that !-


----------



## Keef

Don't get me started !-- This could get deep !--- What happens to memories after death does this energy stay together and return ?---


----------



## Rosebud

I appreciate you and your thoughts Keef. I guess it is life changing..Our daughter and son in law are coming for a few days.. I told her i wouldn't be entertaining... she will have to make her own espresso. lol    My birthday is Sunday and they are coming for that. That is why mr rb made me the cool raised garden box... nice of him... Truthfully, I am kinda worried it will be too much.. the company.. I hope not.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats a good question. I do believe data from the brain can possibly be transferred with the Energy from the vessel it inhabits, ,,but who knows. We live because of a spark of energy in our heart,,,if that spark stops,,so does the heart. The vessel will return to dust or whatever, ,but the Energy moves on to its next form. But who knows if that Data will be recognized by its next form. Even Computers run off different forms or formats. I asure you that your dead nasty *** body aint going anywhere but back to dust. Lol
WE ARE OUR MEMORIES, plain and simple. Without that Data stored in your Brain,,,you are nothing but a vessel or vegetable.


----------



## Keef

Perhaps we are living in something like the catapillar in the life cycle of the Butterfly !


----------



## WeedHopper

Perhaps planet earth is just a Cell,, in a huge Giant. The Universe is his body. Oh noooooo. Im just a virus in a Cell. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

time to burn one


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## Keef

Ha !--Another toke I might need a tether so I don't get lost --What the hell !--I'm in !


----------



## Keef

Hey if U could go fast enough in a circle --could U catch up with yourself ?


----------



## Rosebud

Going out to the compost pile see what shape it is in after winter. Going to add ammendments and get my new pot filled up.. Have a hundred or so roses to prune...how is that going to happen. time to pull them and put in arborvitae...lol NOT.. Old rosarians... sheesh.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> time to burn one


 Yup. These damn pot heads are getting WAY too metaphysical. Simple is the best way. Our only duty is to stay happy and share that happiness whenever we can. Kool.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippie ? -- Right here --Right Now !-- I'm good !--- D.D. off to the doctor shortly !--After the last couple days I'm not hurting so much !-- I'll get and do stuff later !--Maybe ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Bernie Sanders said pretty much the samething Hippie when asked about his belives. He said he believes, ,,not in a god,,but to do unto others as you would have them do unto you. Very good answer. Like the guy. Has a good heart.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I appreciate you and your thoughts Keef. I guess it is life changing..Our daughter and son in law are coming for a few days.. I told her i wouldn't be entertaining... she will have to make her own espresso. lol    My birthday is Sunday and they are coming for that. That is why mr rb made me the cool raised garden box... nice of him... Truthfully, I am kinda worried it will be too much.. the company.. I hope not.


now that your turning 21 you can go to the bars and clubs.


----------



## giggy

keef what kind of air stones do you use? i took a small bowl, cut out the lid ans filled with rocks. run my air line through the bottom side and put a piece of micro cloth over the top. seems to work ok but i'm going to have to go bigger to fill the whole bucket with bubbles.


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, you don't really need to fill the bucket with bubbles. The air stone doesn't really put air in the water; it agitates the surface of the water, which makes for a larger contact surface to enable the water to absorb oxygen at the surface.


----------



## Hippie420

Hey, ya might wanna try adding H2O2 to your res, too.


----------



## Keef

I use a 2 inch stone from Amazon ---- An aquarium bubbler air stone will probably work fine for what U doing !---Cost U about a dollar ! --


----------



## Keef

Hippie do U still use a circulating pump and fountain or something !


----------



## Keef

Hippie U a smart Old Fart !--I've seen some vicious arguments about the size on bubbles and all sort of crap about disolved O2 levels --- That's not even where most of the  gas exchange occurs !--- The bubble just stirring it up so no place is stagnate !


----------



## Keef

My aero boxes are pretty well sealed without a bubbler pumping fresh air into my boxes it wouldn't matter that my roots were being sprayed there would soon be no O2 in the box for any gas exchange and the plants would die !-- Since my boxes are sealed I don't need much in humidity control !--There is no evaporation from my boxes unless it goes thru a plant first so no high humidity after watering and stuff since I don't have to water !---My biggest problem right now is when the plants get bud heavy the tend to fall over because of the 2 inch cup they in is not sturdy enough to hold them up !-- May go to 4 inch pots with clay balls just to add weight to the bottom of the plant !--Or put up a screen like Hippie's SCROG just to support them !---
Another thing I have sensed an under current about lights !---Don't care U do it your way I'll do it my way !--


----------



## umbra

I believe that is there more than one way to grow. I embrace all the paths to dank. This is where newbies miss the mark and what confuses them. Which path do you follow?


----------



## Keef

No doubt Umbra !--  I got one foot in dirt the other in water !--I have my girls backed up in Happy Frog !--Just got to find that balance of nature and nurture !--- Enough of the right kind of light from whatever device and the right mix of nutes available --from whatever source --a little loving care and the plant will give U it's  best !


----------



## yarddog

Just heard a saying.  Sums up life pretty good.  
"For every mile of road, there are two miles of ditches."


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Hippie do U still use a circulating pump and fountain or something !


 Yep. My current veg tank holds around seven gallons, and the res tank might be one gallon. The res has an air stone and a 190 gallon per hour submersible pump in it. She does a complete exchange every three minutes if my math isn't too screwed up. I'm high.


----------



## Hippie420

I ain't smart, either! Just ask my wife!

I learned of the air/water exchange when I got into tropical fish as a kid. You take a tank that's 12" wide by 12" long by 4' tall, you can stick a half a dozen little fish in it. Take the same dimensions, 12" wide by 4' long by 12" high, you can support thirty or more of the same size fish. Same water volume, but more surface area when you lay it down. Surface in the first tank is one square foot, while the long, short tank has four square feet of surface area. More surface = more oxygen.

I'll shut up now. Told ya I was high!


----------



## Keef

Got 396 gph shooting straight up into a PVC square figure 8 to those micro sprayers !-Like a shower inside with the pump on --water falls back down !---15 on/15 off !---  10 gallons per box in bloom 8 in smaller veg. boxes !--- My first boxes leaked and made a mess !--- Not anymore !---


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Just heard a saying.  Sums up life pretty good.
> "For every mile of road, there are two miles of ditches."



Yep and i have hit every one of them.  Lol


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Giggy, you don't really need to fill the bucket with bubbles. The air stone doesn't really put air in the water; it agitates the surface of the water, which makes for a larger contact surface to enable the water to absorb oxygen at the surface.


ok i thought they had to have bubbles to get oxygen.


Hippie420 said:


> Hey, ya might wanna try adding H2O2 to your res, too.


h2o2 to root clones? how much? i was under the understanding for just water. i'm using a one gallon plastic ice cream bucket, and don't know jack about hydro but what i have read.


Keef said:


> I use a 2 inch stone from Amazon ---- An aquarium bubbler air stone will probably work fine for what U doing !---Cost U about a dollar ! --


keef my bowl is pushing some nice bubbles, i'll see if i can make a video this evening.


----------



## Rosebud

I went out in the sunshine with shaky arms and legs and pruned 3 roses. It was the best decision... stuff gets figured out in the garden.


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, I wouldn't bother using hydrogen peroxide on rooting clones. At least I don't. Once they've been moved to the veg tank, I'll add a little at a time until they are going strong, then I'll let 'em have it. I'll have to check out my records to give you a per gallon dose.

Got my hands dirty today transplanting four Jack Herer and two GTH into Fox Farms Ocean for my buddy. I mentioned keeping one JH in hydro just incase. He said he was glad I mentioned it because he wanted to ask me if I would. Having a backup makes sense.


----------



## Keef

Giggy some people grow the way U cloning !---If U put nutes in that water after 5hey rooted it would be DWC ---- Just a bubbler and nutes !--and once U got your nutes right --The same solution would work in aero --hydro --Even that soil less pro mix Umbra uses is just to hold his plants up --He uses a nute solution adjust the pH where he wants !


----------



## Keef

Forgot something important about water pharming ---bubbles cover the surface of a water pharm and air exchanges is almost stopped !--I use a water conditioner called Hydro Guard to stop bubbles from forming on the surface in my boxes !-- Water pharming can even be done with the same nutes to do soil less drip irrigation !--Stick the plane in neopreme collar in an angled 4" PVC pipe or bigger to a res. The water is dripped around the base of a plant and runs back down to the res inside the pipe for a return trip !


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Nes, with our temperatures outside being mild your probably not running your heat or air conditioning in your home.  I haven't cycled my system in six days or more.   I run into this problem too, when you run your heat or AC, it dehumidifes the air in your house.  My humidity was 77% this morning in my grow cabinet, and 74% in my home. Unless you are late in flower, I wouldn't worry too much. You can use a dehumidifier if you have e to.



Thanks YD, I have a small dehumidifier in the grow room, but it does not do much good.  77% hum. in there right now.  Just open both bathroom doors and open a window.  Let the air circle.  See if that will bring the hum. down.


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper

What up nes?    :48:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Nes --Yes the BPU came from Umbra --I grew them out and got a breeding pair those seed U have came from that breeding !--I still have the mother and father of those seed !--The father came out of the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 so I named him Trips !-- I'm smoking on the BPU mother this morning !-- I have several clones and BPU has become a strong part of my grow !---She makes fat bud with a Blueberry smell and slightly blueberry flavor !---She nice !



I am wishing for a wonderful high of the daughters (I hope) you sent me.  Windy and a little chilly.  Time to wake and bake.


----------



## Keef

Nes I've got some of Hippies Dawg seed to send out to U and Cane if I'll get off my butt and do it !--- 

I think they be some Tetras in Texas !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Got about a dozen plant out of those treated seed !---Tetra seed will come out the ground making 4 leaves at a time !--Making tetraploids like I'm doing by treating sprouts the first leaves are already formed so no instant identification! --- The extra thick tap root is there like they said it would be if I did it right !--They have only now dropped the shell !--- I'll get better at this with time !---



Don't you just love to see your plants grow from seeds.  I do, but I hold my breath and hope that the stalk will get thicker and stronger.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> What up nes?    :48:



Not much here that is how I like it.  Quite and peaceful.  It sure is Windy down and here.  Got five Pecan trees and I know I am going to have allot of branches to clean up.  Will use it to start a bonfire.  Full moon last night.


----------



## yarddog

Nes, ventilation is your best friend.   It will help drop humidity. 
Well, I got my pa in laws engine out, and apart.   I bet he is glad is daughter caught a mechanic.  He is in the $2,000 price range as of now, dealership prices.  Instead he will be under $1,000. I think around $700 parts.  
Now if I could get some paying customers, ID be debt free I'm no time!!!


----------



## Keef

Nes I'm strange I prefer clones ---My White Widow will be 3 years old in August !---My Tranquil Elephantizer turned a year old on about the first of the year !---Umbra's  Blueberry Blast  I been growing close to a year ! ----I guess U could say I got my money's worth !-- I had to relearn how to germinate seeds it had been awhile !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Do you guys realize how lucky your are to be able to get great genetics from your friends and then grow them bieutiful ladies out to their potential??? I miss it so much, ,i wanna cry sometimes.  And then my Granddaughter jumps up on my lap (Ouch) gives me a big hug and kiss,,and then i forget all my pain. Lol
I surely miss my favorite hobby in the world though, ,thats for sure . You guys remind me everyday how bad i miss it. Asshats lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper U know when U ready all it takes is a word !

I'm treating another group of seed with the Zombie Juice on the first !--That colchicine treatment kills 997 out of a thousand !---This process I'm using  looks like maybe 10%-- That still have to be confirmed !--But --It would be hard to have much of a selection to choose from if U only got 3 out of a thousand !-- Where in the past they had to take whatever they found ---It get to make many and choose the one I want !-- A breeding pair is what I want !--I'll be jacking these genetics until I get what I want !


----------



## ness

Keef, I have not got any more room or lighten for a clone, unless, I got a male than I will have room.  Keef what do you do to keep a mother plant alive?  Do you cut it down after a grow or do you just let her go?


----------



## Keef

Nes I only recently put one of each of my girls and Trips in soil as a back up !-- I take cuttings of my girls and root them out while another piece is in bloom !-- It does take growing in 2 places a veg area and a bloom !---but I know all my plants will be girls except for Trips !- He's fathered one set of offspring already !


----------



## Keef

Nes do U know about revegging ? --U can do this with only one grow area !--When U harvest leave some green on the plant and turn the light on for 24 hours straight then put them back on 18 hours ---If U leave enough and didn't let it go too long it will begin to put on leaves again when it is healthy again --send it to bloom again !


----------



## Keef

Rose feel better tommorrow or I'm sending Kraven to check on U !--I know he has his ways !

Kraven something U said is just now reaching my mind !---Did U say U veg under 400 watts per square yard and 600 watts in bloom ?


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper ? --

 D.D. just got home with a bag of goodies from the Doctor !--Soma and Hydrocodone -- I'm a good boy U know I would never take medication that wasn't my  prescription !-- 
Anyway I'm lit up like a Christmas tree already !-- 
Now I gotta smoke some with D.D. --I mean turning down a toke is out right rude !---I'm gonna just have to take one for the team !


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Don't you just love to see your plants grow from seeds. I do, but I hold my breath and hope that the stalk will get thicker and stronger.


 Nes, take a small fan, turn it on low, and place it close enough that it barely wiggles the seedlings. Those stems will thicken up quickly.


----------



## Hippie420

My buddy called up and wanted to come over and hang out. Told him he was nuts. He said he'd been driving with morons down in Detroit today, so he'd have no problem up here. Got stuck in my driveway. He put it in four wheel low and left without coming in. Can't say I blame him. He had to do some shovel work, too.


----------



## Rosebud

Snow, yuck.. pretty in the mountains.. We have daffodils ready to bloom. I am bragging, sorry.


----------



## Keef

U gonna be better Rose ?---U Rosacrucians ever grow roses from seed ? --If so want me to jack some up for U ? ---I send U a bottle of Zombie Juice and U make a new Rose ?--


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy --Remember that sack of seed U sent me once ? -- Got enough so I make a tetra out of them !---This is where Acupulco Gold came from --Let's see what happens !


----------



## WeedHopper

:smoke1:


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Giggy, I wouldn't bother using hydrogen peroxide on rooting clones. At least I don't. Once they've been moved to the veg tank, I'll add a little at a time until they are going strong, then I'll let 'em have it. I'll have to check out my records to give you a per gallon dose.
> 
> Got my hands dirty today transplanting four Jack Herer and two GTH into Fox Farms Ocean for my buddy. I mentioned keeping one JH in hydro just incase. He said he was glad I mentioned it because he wanted to ask me if I would. Having a backup makes sense.


yes i'm just rooting clones and then they go in dirt.


Keef said:


> Giggy some people grow the way U cloning !---If U put nutes in that water after 5hey rooted it would be DWC ---- Just a bubbler and nutes !--and once U got your nutes right --The same solution would work in aero --hydro --Even that soil less pro mix Umbra uses is just to hold his plants up --He uses a nute solution adjust the pH where he wants !


i know keef and i wish i had the room i'd try it, but for now it is what it is. 


Keef said:


> Forgot something important about water pharming ---bubbles cover the surface of a water pharm and air exchanges is almost stopped !--I use a water conditioner called Hydro Guard to stop bubbles from forming on the surface in my boxes !-- Water pharming can even be done with the same nutes to do soil less drip irrigation !--Stick the plane in neopreme collar in an angled 4" PVC pipe or bigger to a res. The water is dripped around the base of a plant and runs back down to the res inside the pipe for a return trip !


i'll watch for that. i'm using tap water that set in a bucket for a few days. matter of fact i need to refill the bucket.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper U know when U ready all it takes is a word !
> 
> I'm treating another group of seed with the Zombie Juice on the first !--That colchicine treatment kills 997 out of a thousand !---This process I'm using  looks like maybe 10%-- That still have to be confirmed !--But --It would be hard to have much of a selection to choose from if U only got 3 out of a thousand !-- Where in the past they had to take whatever they found ---It get to make many and choose the one I want !-- A breeding pair is what I want !--I'll be jacking these genetics until I get what I want !



Yeah i know,,,thats what's killen me. Lol


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy --Remember that sack of seed U sent me once ? -- Got enough so I make a tetra out of them !---This is where Acupulco Gold came from --Let's see what happens !



?????


----------



## Keef

Giggy -Those brickweed seed U sent me for tetra practice !--
I know U crowded for space Cuz !-- U do things the way U have to --I tell U the way I do not to try to get U to change --Just hope  maybe something I say might be adapted to what U doing ! 
I just need time Hopper to find a freak with a desirable twist --I'll need a Texas quality control agent !-- Worse thing that could happen is I have to extract GG#4 crossed on my T.E. Queen !-- I could settle for that !


----------



## mrcane

Rose , we have crocus and baby iris blooming here and the daffodils are not far behind. .
I am not having the best of luck cloning. .got a few that might make it. ..:confused2:7
Puffing on some Snow White. Join me  :48:


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Rose feel better tommorrow or I'm sending Kraven to check on U !--I know he has his ways !
> 
> Kraven something U said is just now reaching my mind !---Did U say U veg under 400 watts per square yard and 600 watts in bloom ?



Yea Keef, I veg in a 2x4x8 tent with a 400w MH and the flower tent is a 3.5 x 3.5 x 7.5 with a 600w HPS in it.


----------



## Keef

It's  the Widow but she White I'm in !--Waiting on some late supper --Crawfish Etouffee! -
Cane U just gotta keep trying till U find a way that works for U !--Was this in pucks ?


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven I wasn't sure I remembered right !---How was work ?


----------



## Kraven

Cool, think I'll like it. It's very different, I have been nursing so long it's weird to sit all day. I'm just taking one day at a time. They have a very long and in depth training program, I'll be in it for the next 90 days. So new challenges, trying to learn new things...REALLY nice to have nobody calling me after work or wondering if there was gonna be a nurse to take report so i could legally leave......and the perks rock, it's good to be a state employee. ( I'm stoned so typing , hell thinking is slow)


----------



## mrcane

Keef yep they are all in peat plugs, think I was keeping them to wet ,them plugs hold a lot of water....i'm not giving up on them yet. ..


----------



## Keef

Giving up is not an option !--This doesn't work there are other ways !-- One of those aerocloners like Kraven got is easy-easy !-- Don't get down about it --Just a bump in the road !---U can't clone that Papaya I know where to get U another cut if U want !---


----------



## umbra

Long day. It took some effort to talk to my son about his issues. He will do his own thing from now on. He felt that he transplanted 60% of the plants the last time and that the division of labor wasn't fair. Now he gets to do 100% for himself. He believes I am too old to care for myself. I think he's full of it. We will see in a couple months after the next harvest.


----------



## Keef

U can lead a horse to water but U can't make him drink !--Sounds like it might be time for him to be on his own !--Doesn't look like U need a lot of help to me Umbra !-- So this Key Lime Cherry Pie thing U got going --Indica ? -Sativa ? --How's it grow ? --Heavy producer ? Early -late finisher ? --I ask because if they like it there ,they'll like it here ! --I'll feel better when brother Umbra gets a break in life !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy -Those brickweed seed U sent me for tetra practice !--
> I know U crowded for space Cuz !-- U do things the way U have to --I tell U the way I do not to try to get U to change --Just hope  maybe something I say might be adapted to what U doing !
> I just need time Hopper to find a freak with a desirable twist --I'll need a Texas quality control agent !-- Worse thing that could happen is I have to extract GG#4 crossed on my T.E. Queen !-- I could settle for that !



wow brother i had forgot about that. they say the first thing to go is the mind. or was it vision, or was it hearing. nope not hearing cause mine is selective hearing.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, aren't you like in your 50's? Ok, now he is starting to tick me off too. LOL


----------



## Keef

I ran across them today and thought why not !-- It's  warming up so I'll clean out a planter or two outside --Treat the seed and put them out there !--When they come up I'll be able to I.D. any tetras before they get too big ---Dig them up and get them settled in Happy Frog and find out when U want your tetras ! ---Gonna need a name !---There's  enough there that I should be able to shake something loose !


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Long day. It took some effort to talk to my son about his issues. He will do his own thing from now on. He felt that he transplanted 60% of the plants the last time and that the division of labor wasn't fair. Now he gets to do 100% for himself. He believes I am too old to care for myself. I think he's full of it. We will see in a couple months after the next harvest.



umbra sorry your having to go through stuff like this. i hope yall have better days ahead.


----------



## Keef

Rose calm down we don't need to have to come bail U outta jail for beech slapping Umbra's  son !----Then U would be in "Group W" with the rest of us !


----------



## umbra

I'm 58. But when you're 21 that does seem old. Yeah Keef, I think it is time for him to strike out on his own. He doesn't make enough money to do it though, so he is frustrated. I don't think it is too tough to do what I ask him. And truthfully, I wouldn't ask him to do anything I wouldn't do. Yes maybe he did a little more than his share of the grunt work, but considering he doesn't pay rent, I didn't think it was unreasonable. It's not like he did more than his share for 5 grows a year for the last 10 years. These kinds of conflicts tear me apart because you already know how its going to turn out.


----------



## Keef

I was a veteran at 21 !---Sign the boy up !-- The Army can teach him a trade !--- I'm serious !--A military base is like a small city every trade in civilian life has a military equivalent! --Not everyone is a combat troop !--They got everything but pot farmers !


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Can the boy deal weed ? ---Hey don't judge it's  a grey area !--Who knows that might be his calling !--Send him out with a quarter lb. On Friday night and tell him how much U want for it !--Leave him some room to turn a profit !---U get your money he gets another quarter lb. !


----------



## umbra

Keef, the cherry limeade is a hybrid maybe 60/40 indica. Not a huge yielder. 8 to 9 weeks. It's the taste. I mentioned NCH's GSC has a sharp taste, this has that sharp taste. While they don't taste the same, they have a very loud taste. My son wouldn't make it 1 day in the military. He has a learning disability that is amplified if anyone yells at him. It's an auditory processing delay issue.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra --Can the boy deal weed ? ---Hey don't judge it's  a grey area !--Who knows that might be his calling !--Send him out with a quarter lb. On Friday night and tell him how much U want for it !--Leave him some room to turn a profit !---U get your money he gets another quarter lb. !


He already is pursuing that idea. I prefer the dispensaries.


----------



## Keef

I'm sure U would prefer selling legally  to dispeneries but if he can move some let him !-- If he gets  caught what's the penalty a ticket ?---He like to be boss he can middle man for some dealers !---I worked 3 back in the day !--Make more on the weekend than I did at my welding machine shop job !--- but that's  where my dealers worked !----What I did was break an quarter lb. Into 5 bags --I said this is what I want four these 4 bags --The fifth is yours !---Bring me my money and I'll give U another quarter lb !--- Worked quite well for us all !--- And the kilos flowed !---Cuz used to deliver to my house on his chopper and had no problem taking a check !---Of course I had enough sense not to write the man a hot check !--When he came in with a load he would have everyone buying to be at his house when he rolled up !--People with cash money in they pocket and most were probably armed !--Once he called me back to the kitchen where deals went down and told me !---Did U see that big biker chick ? -- He said I don't have enough for everyone and if U go back thru there she will take your sh** !--- I'm not proud !--I climbed out the kitchen window with my pound and snuck to the car !


----------



## Keef

In a different world I would have already been after a pound from Umbra and Kraven too happily paying market price !--- It's a shame that I can afford it but can't have it !---A pound would get me over the top and into weed Independence !--but instead I gotta buy brick and contribute to the cartels !--Now that sucks !


----------



## Hippie420

Ever think about flying into Denver, buying one, and shipping it back to yourself?


----------



## Keef

Yep ! But I can't buy a lb. From a dispenser for $10 a gram !-- Fly to Denver --buy a pound and ship it back to myself ?----Including the ticket and the price I would have to pay sounds like U just making fun of me !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes do U know about revegging ? --U can do this with only one grow area !--When U harvest leave some green on the plant and turn the light on for 24 hours straight then put them back on 18 hours ---If U leave enough and didn't let it go too long it will begin to put on leaves again when it is healthy again --send it to bloom again !



Keef thank you for the info.  I got to write this down.  Coffee is brewing. :joint4:


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Do you guys realize how lucky your are to be able to get great genetics from your friends and then grow them bieutiful ladies out to their potential??? I miss it so much, ,i wanna cry sometimes.  And then my Granddaughter jumps up on my lap (Ouch) gives me a big hug and kiss,,and then i forget all my pain. Lol
> I surely miss my favorite hobby in the world though, ,thats for sure . You guys remind me everyday how bad i miss it. Asshats lol



I am so glad I found this place.  It was Kraven who told me about curmudgeonland, thank you Kraven.  I guess I am lucky, I never dream of have such good info about growing.  With the help of you guys.  Thank You


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Nes, take a small fan, turn it on low, and place it close enough that it barely wiggles the seedlings. Those stems will thicken up quickly.



Hippie, I do have a fan blowing a little on my grow.  Thank You


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy --Remember that sack of seed U sent me once ? -- Got enough so I make a tetra out of them !---This is where Acupulco Gold came from --Let's see what happens !



I love Acupulco Gold, though were the good old Hippie Days, Good Morning Keef.  Here lets :48:


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc. It's the dawning of a new day so let's get with it. Coffee and a bowl should be a good start.


----------



## yarddog

Morning guys and gals.  Checked in on the grow before work this am.   Things are looking great.   Everything about this plant is fascinating.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Keef, the cherry limeade is a hybrid maybe 60/40 indica. Not a huge yielder. 8 to 9 weeks. It's the taste. I mentioned NCH's GSC has a sharp taste, this has that sharp taste. While they don't taste the same, they have a very loud taste. My son wouldn't make it 1 day in the military. He has a learning disability that is amplified if anyone yells at him. It's an auditory processing delay issue.



Damn Umbra,,how the hell is my Son at your house and mine at the same time? My boy is on Meds,,without them he is a REAL MESS.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. 

Nes, i have some old acapoloco gold seeds. i will start some and see if they take.. and then i could share.. I have no idea if they will pop.

Had the nicest call ever from a 30 year old lady that was a very hard child for her mom to deal with when she was young.  I always saw her gifts...which was kinda hard as she was so hyper and emotionally a mess... She now is getting her masters degree... I am so proud of her.. she called to tell me thanks for believing in her.. I always thought she would end up singing like Ethal Mermon, she had a huge voice. lol  Made my day and week. That was so nice of her.

Smoking some purple hazey stuff this morning. Going to pt again..  Coffee is good. 
Umbra, i wish we had future vision so you would know that your son will be ok. He has a father that loves him... that is rich.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rosey,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. 
    Rose Glad that you are still working out...
 Umbra, Good luck Bro...Tuff Times....:48:
  Funny Seen some Acapulco Gold at the dispensary yesterday....But I went for Snow White......And some "Cheese"


----------



## Hippie420

Morning gang. Trying to get my **** in a tube and take care of that two foot drift in my driveway. If the tractor doesn't start. it's gonna stay where Mom Nature put it!

Keef, if you go to Colorado and pay ten bucks a gram for a pound, you ain't near the wheeler-dealer I thought you were.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My oldest son will be here in a couple of weeks for a visit. I'd guess he has been updated about his brother and me and we will all talk about it. While my son was telling me I was too old to grow, I mentioned I could get help from 1 of NCH's crew if I needed help. My son now wants to be paid hourly instead of 1/2 the net from the grow. He started writing down his hours, lol. So I gave him a bill for rent, food, utilities, using my car, the 2 accidents to my car he never fixed, and feeding his dog. Don't even get me started.


----------



## mrcane

$200 An OZ.here I'm sure that I would get a better price buying an Lb...the place I go to has punch cards, Buy ten of anything, get one Free....


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, I vote for dropping the hammer on Him.  If your not going to grow up, you need to be forced to grow up.   I chose the latter of the two when I went through prison.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, Sometimes family and business don't mix well. ..sounds like you need a new crew. ..let the man find his own way ...21...he is not a kid any longer. ...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !--Later !--Having some pain !


----------



## Rosebud

I am pretty excited, got some new old genetics in the mail yesterday.Seeds of panama red, and Acapulco gold. If i get a good boy i will make seeds ya'll. WOO HOO. old fashioned sativa....

How bout we let umbra decide what is best for his son.. A family meeting was always good at our house.. call the big sister and get straightened out.. in this case the big brother.. good call.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Got my coffee and a fresh bowl awaiting.  It still windy as **** here.  Made some muffins yesterday.  They sure go good with a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## ness

Rose, that was a nice surprise hearing from your friend.  I sure wish for that to happen with the panama red and acapuleo gold that would be some fine smoke.


----------



## Rosebud

If they sprout you will be first on the list nes!!!


----------



## umbra

Thanks everyone for your support. Just a speed bump on the road of life. Rose, I didn't know that panama red or AG were on your list. I have a bunch of those, lol. Its just those 12 to 15 week flowering times are tough indoors.


----------



## Hippie420

nes said:


> Morning OFC. Got my coffee and a fresh bowl awaiting. It still windy as **** here. Made some muffins yesterday. They sure go good with a hot cup of coffee.


 Must have been a good day for making stuff. I made a batch of homemade granola bars with all kinds of natural goodies in 'em. Yum!


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Puff  Puff  (puff) Pass 

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0373.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

If we're playing snow poker, I'll see your snow and raise you mine. 

View attachment DSCN0152.JPG


View attachment DSCN0153.JPG


----------



## Hippie420

No beer for the hippie today. Made it 150' down the road before I buried the bastard. Fired up the tractor and plowed my way to it while the Pullet dug out from underneath it, backed it back into the driveway and said to hell with it. Thursday is now Bud day.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just before I die I'm going to swallow a bag of popcorn kernels.
My cremation is going to be epic!


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef's been in bed all day with face & neck pain. Got some brickweed this a.m. & made cannacaps, but it just isn't as effective as quality weed.  Just hate using our quality weed for caps at least til we have enough for smoking & ingesting. Unfortunately, when you get brickweed you never know if it's going to be decent weed; this time I think we wasted our $220!  I wish I could just go down to the local weed store & get him some proper medicine!  Oh, yeah....Texas!


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> :rofl:


 Got me giglin', too! Laughed when I read it and laughed when I though of where I'd stuck it in my deceased mother in law.


----------



## Keef

Just passing thru !--Catch up when I can !--


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, hope everybody had a good day. mine got better when the wife says lets burn one.


----------



## giggy

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> Puff  Puff  (puff) Pass
> 
> :48:





Hippie420 said:


> If we're playing snow poker, I'll see your snow and raise you mine.



joe and hippie, yall can keep that white grass.


----------



## yarddog

Evening yous guys.  
Hitting the bong tonight.    I find myself looking forward to the grow one the way home again.    
Hope you feel better soon keef, 
We might get a freeze tomorrow night.   I hope not, the fruit trees are starting to blossom.   You'd hate to lose a crop before it even gets started.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef's been in bed all day with face & neck pain. Got some brickweed this a.m. & made cannacaps, but it just isn't as effective as quality weed.  Just hate using our quality weed for caps at least til we have enough for smoking & ingesting. Unfortunately, when you get brickweed you never know if it's going to be decent weed; this time I think we wasted our $220!  I wish I could just go down to the local weed store & get him some proper medicine!  Oh, yeah....Texas!



Hell,ya can get a Zip of good Dank for 275 to 300.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, sorry your in so much pain.. I think you better move up here.


----------



## Hippie420

We're having a Donner Party! Old Hen made a crock pot full of pork and 'taters, I made a loaf of soda bread, and the Pullet made a loaf of cheese and bacon bread.

Being snowed in and all, I figured the Pullet would get ate first 'cause she's the youngest (fryer). The Old Hen goes next (stewer). I should last 'til spring!


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Nes, i have some old acapoloco gold seeds. i will start some and see if they take.. and then i could share.. I have no idea if they will pop.



Rose if they don't I have ten of them and about 15-20 Panama Red if you want them?


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef's been in bed all day with face & neck pain. Got some brickweed this a.m. & made cannacaps, but it just isn't as effective as quality weed.  Just hate using our quality weed for caps at least til we have enough for smoking & ingesting. Unfortunately, when you get brickweed you never know if it's going to be decent weed; this time I think we wasted our $220!  I wish I could just go down to the local weed store & get him some proper medicine!  Oh, yeah....Texas!




DD I told Keef and you if I was close enough to get y'all some back-up, I would gladly share my meds freely with y'all.


----------



## giggy

all this talk of acapoloco gold and panama red brings back some great memories. haven't had any of either in years. oaxaca was the one we saw the most of and it was real good.


----------



## Rosebud

um 15 week flowering time? LOL... ya know for someone who grows pretty good pot, i sure don't know much... That would never work outdoors huh umbra or anyone else? I am going to try... Seems to me those varieties were some of what i was smoking when i met mr rb.... Loved those strains then...

Keef, i hope you are better.  Kraven, hey... so the whole world has those strains?? oh boy.. why have you not grown them? the long flowering period?

Giggy i made fried cabbage and onions and bacon and sausage...um i smell like bacon. I don't know if i have ever had that much grease...lol it was great.. I took my aspirin.. Worked out today, hope that helps.

Giggy i am just impressed you can spell oaxaca!


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> um 15 week flowering time? LOL... ya know for someone who grows pretty good pot, i sure don't know much... That would never work outdoors huh umbra or anyone else? I am going to try... Seems to me those varieties were some of what i was smoking when i met mr rb.... Loved those strains then...
> 
> Keef, i hope you are better.  Kraven, hey... so the whole world has those strains?? oh boy.. why have you not grown them? the long flowering period?
> 
> Giggy i made fried cabbage and onions and bacon and sausage...um i smell like bacon. I don't know if i have ever had that much grease...lol it was great.. I took my aspirin.. Worked out today, hope that helps.
> 
> Giggy i am just impressed you can spell oaxaca!



it is also nice to have spell check, but still so many slip by me.


----------



## Hippie420

I've got some Blue Mountain Jamaican seeds, and I'll bet they've got a long flower time, too. I'd be tempted to breed 'em to a landrace Afghani and see what you could get the flower times down to.

I'm no breeder, but what would it hurt to try?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's  2 am. -- Had to get out of bed for awhile so thought I'd check in !-- I been beat worse than this before !---I'll get back up !--- I can be an a** hole when I'm hurting so I can't be around U guys !--- I'll pick a fight !--I'm not getting around very well but the worst is probably over !--- I'll be back getting into trouble before U know it !-- Later my Peeps !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

good luck brother

:48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, WAKE AND BAKE. happy fry-day. yall have a great one.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy .....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,  Keef, i really hate you hurt like that.. I am serious about you going to  a legal state ....You need a constant supply of good pot that you and dd can grow. I am so sorry you have pain like that.. pain can ruin a good personality quicker than anything.

Im planning on a great day today... going to get my veggie seeds and start those. Having lunch with my bff...our daughter is coming tonight..yay..I am going to try to not wait on her... Her husband is a massage therapist... and i have some work for him to do.. 

Do those old strains get huge? 
Get better Keef.  Hi Cane. What garden zone are you in over there?

Morning giggy and all the rest of you fine folks.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> If we're playing snow poker, I'll see your snow and raise you mine.



Nice pictures of the snow, but that is as close as I'll get to it.  Good Morning OFC.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning Rose, You are starting your Veggies already?? We are in Zone 8 over here, lows this year only had maybe 10*--15* for a week ....Thing here is, it is wet this time of year...& the nights are still pretty cold.....Sounds like you have a great day planned.... I will be off for the Friday workout...easy one, with Massage
   Keef, Get better Brother.......

   Nes Morning   :48:


----------



## ness

Cold here this morning.  
Keef hoping you feel better soon.  Rose you sure have a nice day.  After, you get done getting a massage please send your son inlaw here.  I need a good massage, all tense in the back of neck and down the back.  I'm going to invest in getting a massage soon I hope.


----------



## yarddog

Morning nes, little chilly here too this morning.   We may get a frost tonight.  I hope not.  Our fruit trees are starting to bloom. 
Whew, lets get this friday running and over with.    
Everybody's working for the weekend!


----------



## ness

Morning cane, you to are getting a massage.  When tj get back from FL. I will look into this matter of tension in my back. cane I'm not stone yet going to light up a bowl now.:48:


----------



## ness

Morning YD, looks like I will need to fire the wood stove up.  But, I am enjoying the cold cause I do like the heat of the summer.  puff puff pass


----------



## mrcane

Nes...You should look into a good massage, there is nothing like it for relieving stress & tension....I also get Rolfed, you would have to google it,it is deep,deep massage so to speak ...sometimes it tends to hurt...SO good


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Morning nes, little chilly here too this morning.   We may get a frost tonight.  I hope not.  Our fruit trees are starting to bloom.
> Whew, lets get this friday running and over with.
> Everybody's working for the weekend!



Yeah,,,i had to cover my Loring peach tree cuse it was in full bloom and bring my Myers lemon in for the night. Freaking westher is messing with my trees.
Morning friends.


----------



## ness

tj hand cramp out when he tries to massage, I have dream of a good massage.  G at my age, I think this is on my list first.


----------



## ness

I got to raise the lighten in my grow room.  I have three plants and I sure hope they are female.  Morning WH, I have pecan trees here we sell the pecans, it pays for the taxes on the land.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummm,, pecans. I use to gather pecans with my Grandparents out in east Texas.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, gang. Sun is shining, the road got plowed at 5 o'clock this morning, the Pullet lives until the next Donner event, and the world is a lovely place. Trading beer night for bud night didn't hurt a bit. Think I might sneak up and have a few with the amateurs this afternoon.

Nes, you sure you don't want some of this pretty white stuff? It's free, and I've got lots of it.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !---I might live !--- Some things even canna caps can't fix !---We made some changes to the grow room and another month -6 weeks we should be over the top on supply !--We've smoked our own and made lots of caps out of brick !-- There were times in the past when morphine wasn't enough !--- We get by and the improvements in the grow will begin to pay off soon !--- 
Rose my grow is getting there !---I ain't moving nowhere !--- Wouldn't fix my problem --have to start a grow from scratch !---Nope !  Storm wipes me out I'll move !--- Might be a little feeble today but I'll be O.K. !---


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Keef. Michigan's got recreational legalization coming up on the ballot this year, but the way it's written, I'm not too crazy about it. Rec users get five plants, an ounce of weed (really?), and have to pay a fifty buck tax on buds per ounce and fifteen bucks an ounce for leaves! Still have to have the grow secure and out of site like medical users do now. Growers have to pay some sort of tax monthly to the state. Naw, I don't like it. Smoking in public will get you a hundred buck fine, too.

It's not a winner for me. Hope they keep the medical cards.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Ummm,, pecans. I use to gather pecans with my Grandparents out in east Texas.


i think every family member and friend had pecan (pronounced pecon) trees in their yards. pecan is what the older folks had so they didn't have to go to the outhouse in the middle of the night.


----------



## Hippie420

No pee-cans up here in yankee land, but we've got black walnuts, butternuts, and hickory nuts. Love hickory nuts, but they're too much work for what you get. I think pecans are my favorite. Second would be home baked peanuts. Man, that smell!


----------



## WeedHopper

The pecan (Carya illinoinensis) is a species of hickory native to Mexico and the southcentral and southeastern regions of the United States

"Pecan" is from an Algonquian word meaning a nut requiring a stone to crack.[3] There are many variant pronunciations, some regional and others not.[4] The most common American pronunciation is /pi&#712;k&#593;&#720;n/; the most common British one is /p&#618;&#712;kæn/.[4] Unusually, there is little agreement in the United States, even regionally, as to the "correct" pronunciation


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon all. ..Good morning workout. ....gonna kick back and puff a fatty. ...dream of peecan pie with ice cream. .my favorite. .....:48:    Cheese, on the menu. ..


----------



## giggy

had a black walnut tree but cut it down and brunt it. still have two pecan trees. don't know what a butternut is and like you said the hickory is to much work. my mom talks about chinquapin and another i don't remember out around lake houston. i like my peanuts boiled.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> The pecan (Carya illinoinensis) is a species of hickory native to Mexico and the southcentral and southeastern regions of the United States
> 
> "Pecan" is from an Algonquian word meaning a nut requiring a stone to crack.[3] There are many variant pronunciations, some regional and others not.[4] The most common American pronunciation is /pi&#712;k&#593;&#720;n/; the most common British one is /p&#618;&#712;kæn/.[4] Unusually, there is little agreement in the United States, even regionally, as to the "correct" pronunciation


now you know us texans have a way with words all our own.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes we do. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Man, forgot all about those boiled peanuts. ..just don't see them up north. ..use to eat the **** out of them when I was working in Louisiana. ....them and budain sausage miss that southern food that is for sure. ....


----------



## giggy

Not much on budain but like most everything else.


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Man, forgot all about those boiled peanuts. ..just don't see them up north. ..use to eat the **** out of them when I was working in Louisiana. ....them and budain sausage miss that southern food that is for sure. ....


 If you ever find yourself bound up, eat a few raw peanuts. You'll **** your guts out. Don't know what they smell link boiling, but an oven full of 'em baking is a smell everyone should enjoy at least once.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. happy to be home.


----------



## giggy

hopper, even after living in another southern state for almost 31 years, i still pronounce them the same way. well maybe not all but a bunch of em.


----------



## mrcane

Chicken and rosemary ravioli tonight, I guess some pesto...a few veggies....easy sounds good. ..i'm on it 
      First a puff :48:     loving this Cheese. ..


----------



## Kraven

Whew just finished off a huge chunk of country fried steak with homemade white/pepper gravy, some fresh string beans and mashed potatoes, hot buttermilk biscuits washed down with sweet iced tea and for desert had some hot apple pie made with granny smiths, tart and sweet...just the way I like it.


----------



## giggy

i hope you saved me some left overs.


----------



## giggy

i saw you down there rose.:48:


----------



## Kraven

Packed a big o'l bowl of Hippy Slayer and gonna get my swerve on now.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey giggy i was lurking a moment, you caught me.. How is everyone tonight. Neighbor just left.. some nurse larry extravaganza this evening. Pretty stoned.. Hope everyone has a good night.. 

Get your swerve on Kraven.
Keef, wake up with no pain tomorrow.  Kinda bossy, I know. 
Hippie, i like reading your posts.

Hey YD, now i see you down there. don't work too hard this weekend.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, gang. Sun is shining, the road got plowed at 5 o'clock this morning, the Pullet lives until the next Donner event, and the world is a lovely place. Trading beer night for bud night didn't hurt a bit. Think I might sneak up and have a few with the amateurs this afternoon.
> 
> Nes, you sure you don't want some of this pretty white stuff? It's free, and I've got lots of it.



No Thank You Hippie, I grow up in New England and do not miss the snow.  Use to love it when I was young.


----------



## yarddog

Ok stoners.  Suns coming up.  Let's get it started with a cup of coffee. And a bowl of green. Busy busy, lots to do.   
Spring is in the air!!   Everyone is dusting off the dirt bikes and tuning them up.   It's about time to start raising hell and disturbing the peace!


----------



## giggy

morning dog and the rest of the ofc. gonna be a long day, now we have to take the drill apart wash and paint. it is supposed to be on a trailer wednesday well 4 trailers. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

Have fun giggy.   How much paint does it take to paint a drill that needs four trailers??


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, getting ready to head up to see the o'l hippy this morning. Got my coffee and a bowl and about to make the trip. CU all when I return.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --- Still trying to get back up !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Coffee time,,Yehaaaaaaaaa.  Hopes yall haves a wounderful day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc..


----------



## Hippie420

Kinda crispy this morning. Guess I'm back on the bell bottom diet. Ate a nutty donut for breakfast/lunch/dinner and passed out. Slept forever. Woke up stiff as a board. I gotta put some security cameras in the bedroom so I can catch the Old Hen whacking me with a bat.
Checked on the babies. They're all happy. The GTH have some weird, distorted leaves going on. My one and only GG#4 is going to be a brute.

Rose, want my recipe for granola bars? They're good!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning hippie, only if they are loaded with protien and little carbs.. that is how i have to eat seems like. Oatmeal always makes me hungry... always has.. i must metabolize it too fast or something... what ya got?


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose --Hippie !-- I got a single Head Trip out of 3 --Stunted my GG#4 - and some others !--So started my last couple GG#4 seed !-- I will have me a girl dam it !-- The Dawgs and Purple Haze are rocking it and will be sexed soon !-- Got a single Aurora Indica and P.P.P. out of Nirvana !--- Couple Trips-x-Widow !--  Be glad when I can get them in the rotation --Bloom be looking dreary --bugs hurt them  bad --Veg. Starting to shine !-- The first I'll get the rotation rolling again !-- and sex a few too !--

Hippie's Mutants live !--Strange little plants --Got a very thick stem and grow slow !-- I'm expecting about a half dozen viable tetraploids out of this group ! Have to grow them out before I know if I got what I wanted !


----------



## Rosebud

good luck Keef... if anyone can do it, you can.

Our daughter and sil are here... she brought yellow roses with hydrangea and purple thistle..omg.


----------



## WeedHopper

Clone those babies Rose.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All ...Keef glad to see you back up & running 
   Hey Nes I also grew up in N.E.....To many People & It is either Roasting or freezing...Love it right where I am now....The beautiful P.N.W.
  Rose,You are so lucky to have Family so close.....And Beautiful flowers too boot...
 Kicking the day off with some Snow White....:48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Trimmers coming today. Been crazy busy. A truce on the home front. Kind of get on board, or get out of the way. I have no time for this drama. The weather here has been so...nice. We keep the windows open during the day. All the nut trees are flowering out here, so it is pollen season big time. Overnight, you can easily see 1/8 in of pollen cover your car.


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, just back from seeing the hippy...he had a cut of the HS so we smoked his grown out buds and once again it just krippled me. I'm gonna eat real quick and take a nap. see y'all in a few hours. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend as much as I am.


----------



## mrcane

I love it Umbra,...Leed,Follow,or get out of the way, great filosofie when you are busy...


----------



## Keef

Have a good Nap Kraven !
Cane I wouldn't say I was back on my feet but I'm getting around a little better !-- This too shall pass!
The Gloman sent me some Strawberry  seed and I don't have strawberry and I couldn't help myself !--When I started the last of the GG#4 seed --I started some Strawberry Rhino and --I had crossed a male T.E. on my Widow --Giggy and the Gloman grew some !--The Gloman put his Strawberry Rhino male on it and sent me seed !---I was required by law to plant start some of those !---They in there with another T.E. cross ---Trips the B.B. male on a female T.E. !---How I'm gonna sort this mess out is beyond me !--- Gonna end up with a mess of girls !!


----------



## mrcane

Keef,Where do you find the room for all those plants...???


----------



## Hippie420

Rose, it's got oatmeal, dark brown sugar, honey, raisins, dried cranberries, chopped cashews, sesame seeds, toasted wheat germ, vanilla extract, salt, and real butter. It's as good as a Michigan hippie eats. Probably won't past muster in the PNW.


----------



## Keef

Cane U posted a pic of your clones on a platform over a bath tub --I have a similar set up in veg --But I got 3 aero boxes that over my tub ---each has 35 grow spots !-- 2 inch baskets with foam collars !---I don't use them all !-- With clones it's  2 weeks to root a month to start to thrive then off to bloom !
I start in dirt then transfer to aero when they a few inches tall !---When They 6-8 tall I move them to bloom for sexing --Get rid of the males and chop the girls up into clones !---When the original recovers I'll move it to bloom !--
Get back to my rotation after the bug wars !--- I need about 6-10 one foot bushes to fill one of my bloom boxes --They have 34 grow spots each but using each one word be too crowded !---Anyway I get the rotation rolling again with 6-10 plants in one box probably just 6 --Anyway a 4 box rotation in bloom and a 60 day finisher and after 2 months a box starts coming out of bloom every 2 weeks!---I can shoe horn 8 boxes in bloom so once the one box rotation is working ---I double to 2 boxes every 2 weeks !---Just wait till I have a proper  veg !-

Oh! --I also got the dirt farming another closet where I have my girls backed up and start seed !


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> I love it Umbra,...Leed,Follow,or get out of the way, great filosofie when you are busy...


 With the scooter hippies I used to run with, it was "F*ck, fight, or hold the light."
Same idea.


----------



## WeedHopper

You are a busy man Keef. Wheres the pics?


----------



## yarddog

Good saying hippie.    Might stick that on the dirt bike one day.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --It's not very impressive after the bug wars!--but it is coming back nicely !-- I'll see if D.D. will post some after she finishes her work week Monday! -- She runs Veg. and for the last month there has been nothing to move to bloom !
It's  not that busy Hopper !-- Light and pumps are on a timer --bubbler runs all the time !--- I run the same nutes in all D.D.'s veg boxes --Some of them are fresh cuts some from seed and some growing rooted plants !--- It's just a bunch of little plants !-- At harvest my plants are only about 18 inches tall --I call it popcorn farming !-- As long as I have one little clone long as your finger --I could fill that cloner up with it before long !---  I want a representative  of some strong  terepene varieties! - Then there are the tetras !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Rose oatmeal is suppose to fill you up and keep the hunger away.  Wishing you a great day with your daughter.  

Keef you are a busy man.  I have this space that I am looking into for a grow.  Only thing it get hot in the summer.  And, I do not know what a air condis would do to the plants.  And I am not going to grow outside.  To much of a risk.


----------



## Hippie420

Air conditioning won't hurt 'em a bit, Nes. I've got one poking through the wall in my 8'x8' flower room.


----------



## Keef

I have central air and heat Nes --I still run fans but the plants don't know !-- If U gonna have a small grow --might as well run it year around !--- If U can !--Some would start some seed veg. them --flip them --harvest --Then start over !----I would just keep a little bloom on 12/12 --- and if all goes well every 2  weeks I would have another plant to move to bloom !---Room for 4 small plants in bloom moving one in every 2 weeks and they finish at 60 days --Then when the 5th plant is big enough to bloom the 1st one moved to bloom will be ready for harvest !


----------



## ness

That is good new Hippie.  Looks like I got a plan.  Could make it a clone room.


----------



## Keef

Umbra say for those plants with that have nice colors that a 10 degree difference between night and day will really bring out the colors !---Got to do something for the smell as well !


----------



## Keef

Nes for cloning an aerocloner is da bomb !-- Like the one Kraven has !---  The mother of those Trips -x-T.E. seed topped out at about a foot tall when she finished !--- Plants can be big or as little as U want !


----------



## Keef

D.D. don't like dirt farming !--She say but how can U check to make sure U got health roots ?--- I don't know about that woman sometimes !--- It used to be ---Go play with your Widow thingy !--- Now she be quoting Rosenthal at me !---Things they do change !--


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> Rose, it's got oatmeal, dark brown sugar, honey, raisins, dried cranberries, chopped cashews, sesame seeds, toasted wheat germ, vanilla extract, salt, and real butter. It's as good as a Michigan hippie eats. Probably won't past muster in the PNW.



  Hippie.... those Bars sure sound Goood  too me... Never attempted to make anything like that....Wife throws together a mean trailmix....


----------



## ness

Keef that is a good way to grow.  Thank You.  I'm getting better at this growing.  Feels good.


----------



## Keef

When the law changes --I got a plan !
. -I'm still missing a section in my grow !--- I will be keeping the bath tub nursery / cloning station like it is ---I want to turn my present bloom area ( walking closet) into Veg. and open up the spare bedroom as Bloom !--- move about a 1/4 of capacity to bloom every 2 weeks !--- If I stay in aero capacity  will be about 20 of my bloom boxes with a light !-- All together a complete box and LED will cost me about $200 each !-- Done In increments !--- Then harvest , -dry, -extract and make Liquid Weed !-- If the market want just wad or shatter ? ---I can do that !--Then there that rumor about genetically modified weed !---Bet that stuff is expensive! 

I use about 10 gallons of nute solution in my bloom boxes and only top them off as needed for the 2 months of bloom !---
Transplanting for me consist of pulling plant , basket and foam collar out of one box and sticking it in another !---D.D. is always playing musical chairs with the plants --moving them around and stuff !-


----------



## Hippie420

I kinda do it the same way, but different, if that makes any sense.

I started originally with seed, grow 'em out, sex 'em, kill the boys off and set the females up in SCROG. After two weeks, I trim most of the low branches off and use them for clones. I sell the excess and keep the nicest one for a mother. I whack off a couple of dozen clones a month to sell off, and a month before harvest, I'll cut a dozen clones and root them for the next run.

After a couple of years, I'll put the mothers out in the pot pen for an outdoor grow. Talk about a bush? These gals will get six foot wide with buds all over the place.

Keef, while I'm bending your ear, what's the tripsxTE? I know about the TE, but trips? Enlighten me, bro!


----------



## mrcane

Gonna head to a Chi Gong Seminar two hrs the guy is great moving meditation..
  Get a little jacked up, and zone out.... 
              What Cha Say.....:48:   Cheese 50/50 hybrid


----------



## Keef

Hippie !--What up ? ---Trips is my boy out of Umbra's  Bunch ---( Came out the ground d making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 )--There was a pic somewhere !-- BPU-X-B.B  is it's pedigree--Anyway crossed him on a Tranquil Elephantizer mother !---I got some up and they gonna be da bomb !--Don't know how the flavor but but they gonna be very heavy tricome producers !--U got some plant them they'll do U right !


----------



## mrcane

I need to learn about that mothering......I might want to keep one of the Papaya I have going... I like the size, small compact , seems to be doing well for me right now...see how it smokes... Rose seems to like it...


----------



## mrcane

Yep See Ya!!.....:bolt:


----------



## Keef

Cane these plants I got backed up in dirt are the closest thing to mother plants I ever grew !-- I like to take cuts when a plant is about 2-3 weeks into bloom !---Root them out and get them thriving in veg. while the one in bloom finishes out !---She done I move the clone in and do it again !---Maybe it's  just me but why would I turn loose of a plant before I even knew how it smokes !---What if it is outstanding ?---and -There's  the last of it on the drying rack !--- Not around here !


----------



## Kraven

Whew nice nap, time to work in the garden some and put a pork loin on to smoke.


----------



## Keef

Hippie --I forgot I sent U some Trips-x-T.E. seed !-- U better start them thanks !---I'm excited about them !--The T.E. is proving to be a great mom !-- This gonna be outstanding weed Cuz !--About the only way to improve it --not that it'll need it --would be to use a male GG#4 male on her !----At least that's  my plan !---I'm gonna breed one of your Dawgs to it !-- Next time Green Santa heads north I'll have to send a little bottle of Zombie Juice and directions !---I treated these sprouts trying to get something to happen to 5he --Something happened to them ain't exactly clear but if it looks like Caca --smells like Caca --and taste like Caca ---I'll bet U it's  Caca !


----------



## Hippie420

OK, 'splain to me what BPU-X-B.B is. I promise I'll write it down so I don't forget it.


----------



## Keef

I got it wrote down Hippie !--I can't member all this alphabet stuff !-- 
-- BlackBerry Kush -x- Purple Chitral -x- Ubekistani Hash Plant !- -x-- Blueberry Blast !--Is that right Umbra ? ---I kept Trips and his sister --My B.B. Queen !-- She comes on with a nice blueberry smell about week 3 in bloom !---  The T.E. needs no help but it turns out she is one of those mothers that seems to boost whatever U breed it to !---Ike that variety Kraven talk about --the fire being in the male !---The T.E. is that kind of mom !--
Cane when I was talking about the T.E. being a good mom I wasn't talking about ---as keeping a mother plant !---I meant in breeding !


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie, those sound so good. I bet i would like them a lot.. 

Cane I mixed some papaya with Nordle and mr rb is in love.. do grow it again.How is the cloning going? mine are standing still. I am not giving up.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie U know the nick name of the Tranquil Elephantizer is " Slow Motion -Love Potion "---I guess those seed are "Blueberry Love" ?---Nordle and Papaya sound good!-- " A little bit of Thunder and a little bit of lightening" --Sounds to me Mr. RB is on to something !


----------



## Keef

T.E. --Got bloodlines too -- Afgooy (sp?)---88 G 13 Hash Plant --Snow Lotus --Blockhead --and Something else !--She ain't a toy !---  I get a nice boy Dawg and we'll make her howl !


----------



## Keef

4:20 ish !


----------



## Keef

So in a free state there is a demand for seed and clones in the spring ?-- One of these Mutants(4n) gonna be a boy !-- In that Spring I've plenty clones (3n-triploids)--They won't be breeding it to nothing !-( cause the sterile)---Seed ? Plenty seed --same thing ! --(3n terminator seed ) ---Grow them up and breed them---- ain't gonna happen ---but U can try !-- U be  back !--Dat's how corn seed companies do it !--Works for them --should work for me !--If I choose to do that !--May not !--Except for the O.F.C. there will be some stuff that never leaves here alive !


----------



## Hippie420

I get a big demand for clones in the spring. When I've got extras, I sell them. The boys grow guerilla and put 'em out way too soon. Frost hits 'em, they die. Two weeks later, they come back and buy more clones. I take their money and give 'em an "I told you so". They make the same mistake every damn year.

I get calls for clones in the late fall, too. Those are the ones that grow indoors. You don't see them twice.

Gave the pup a bath. Back is screaming, so the Old Hen smeared me up with Beemer's Balm. Got the pipe packed and I'm just about to ease into an afternoon buzz.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I need to make a batch of Beemer's Balm !---Next time I see the recipe --I'm writing it down !-- Some days I don't do so well !--Be making grandpa noises and stuff !--U know the noises --the hand on the back pose ?--
D.D. got put on call tonight !--- I bet she tries to get me high !----I ain't falling for that old trick !--I'm already high !
Then she gonna wanna go look at the grow and play musical chairs with them !-- Got some Strawberry Seed I germed in water that need to meet some dirt tonight !--Some Strawberry Rhino and T.E.-x-Widow -x- Strawberry Rhino !--Looking for a tasty strawberry something !---Got 3 Blueberry Widows !


----------



## Hippie420

Pretty easy to make. Most of the hard to find stuff you can get on ebay. I'll dig out the recipe when I can think of where the hell I put it.


----------



## Hippie420

Giant snuck up and slapped me again.


----------



## Keef

Sneak up on U ? --Last I remember it just walked up and beech slapped me !--No playing no fru-fru just slap we done!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why do cows have hooves instead of feet?
Because they lactose.


----------



## Keef

Rose if U want some Blueberry --U got some Blueberry!--I don't have anymore blueberry seed but I got the mom & dad --I breed some just for U if U want !-- but a B.B. clone might be quickest !-- Shall I sign up up for some blueberry ? ---Got some Strawberry Rhino coming up too! --Might have a few of those seed on hand !- -- Anything I got U got if U want !--- Good to have some notice so I can take extra cuts or have them in Frog Dirt !---Make me proud to see a T.E. in your back yard being free ! ---So who's  gonna run some of this Acupulco Gold --I'm interested to see how it grows !----I bet Kraven could rock It too ! --So when we gonna see some ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I got it wrote down Hippie !--I can't member all this alphabet stuff !--
> -- BlackBerry Kush -x- Purple Chitral -x- Ubekistani Hash Plant !- -x-- Blueberry Blast !--Is that right Umbra ? ---I kept Trips and his sister --My B.B. Queen !-- She comes on with a nice blueberry smell about week 3 in bloom !---  The T.E. needs no help but it turns out she is one of those mothers that seems to boost whatever U breed it to !---Ike that variety Kraven talk about --the fire being in the male !---The T.E. is that kind of mom !--
> Cane when I was talking about the T.E. being a good mom I wasn't talking about ---as keeping a mother plant !---I meant in breeding !



Yep thats it


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Hippie, those sound so good. I bet i would like them a lot..
> 
> Cane I mixed some papaya with Nordle and mr rb is in love.. do grow it again.How is the cloning going? mine are standing still. I am not giving up.



Rose, I have three clones that look good and in dirt, four that are in plugs .....thinking of starting some seeds soon. ..get em going in, then I got a small greenhouse to put them in for a while before they go out! !!


----------



## mrcane

Snow White :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- Mane I need to get those Dawg seed out to U and Nes !-- Get some up so big U have trouble dragging them outside in the spring !-- Need a chainsaw to harvest in the fall !-- U say only 4 ? --I'd grow'm some redwood looking monsters !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef, still have the seeds you sent me and some N.L.
Not sure how many seeds to drop. None are fem...also not sure what the law is going to be come July...the doc put up to 15 plants on my M.M.C.they have the nerve to change the law in growing season. .really don't know what is going to happen. ...don't think it matters I'm growing weed...


----------



## Keef

Cane U got some of those children of Trips don't U ? -- The BPU-X-B.B. we're fathered by Trips !--- I thought I sent U some !--  Any Trips-x-T.E. ?


----------



## Keef

The number I like to use with regular photo seed is  4-6  to one !-- I guess that if I want a female I start 4-6 seed !--  They get up 6-8 inches tall I flip the lights to sex them get rid of the boys and keep my eye on the remaining girls in case they hermie !--One male flower and U in the trash !-- Seem to always find my girl !--After I've sexed them I bring it back into veg and cut it into clones !---If U can only have 15 plants --have 15 girls !--That they can find !---D.D. and I were talking about that today !---We stay stealth even when the law changes !--No weed around here !


----------



## mrcane

Can't remember which ones they were, they are deep in the fridge will pull them in the morning and take inventory .....so if I start them early inside,put them outside, will they finish early? ??


----------



## Keef

U find a boy U want to keep for breeding take a clone from a lower limb and put it back in veg. He starts getting too big start another cut from him and when it is rooted throw the big piece out !---My present cut of my bot Trips is only about 6 inches tall !


----------



## Keef

Nope photos are ruled by the light cycle !---U put a pot tree out in the spring it will veg until fall and the light change !


----------



## Keef

Cane I forget U grew an auto and then these fems !--- With these regular photo seed --U can  get males ,females and hermorphidites !---U know what females look like !--We sex plants by putting the plants into bloom at 12/12 and they will show thier sex !--U know what a female flower looks like !---If it doesn't look like that kill it !--- Autos are of no use to a cloner like me because they bloom when they ready !--I need to say when they bloom !-- U can keep a plant in veg long as U want at 18/6 !-- U can get most plants to switch from bloom back to veg. like I was telling Nes !--U get ready to harvest leave some green and put them under 24/7 they switch back into veg and U can grow them out and bloom them  again !


----------



## mrcane

Well then,  start em early,they be big come fall....


----------



## mrcane

I Like it reveg...I will be trying that..so you can reveg it,then  take clones off the girl???


----------



## mrcane

In the morning Bro. ..:ciao:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.

Keef, yes, I am interested in what Green Santa will send to me, Thank You.  

Cane what State did you grow up in?  I grow up on the border of NH and MA on the ocean.  Beautiful place.  If you do not want to say, I will understand.

I got to order more lighten to my grow.  The Aurora Indica are doing great, nice and green.  Although, one plant is not growing as fast as the other two.  And, the bottom leafs seem to be wilting.  The plants are 9 1/2" tall as of now.


----------



## ness

:spit: and :48:


----------



## ness

I don't know what it is I just can not sleep right.  I'm wide awake.  I think I will get stone. :bongin: :joint4: :dancing:  

Keef, may I ask you when will you heal?  I hate that you are in pain.  Getting old s***.


----------



## ness

When I grow the ice marijuana it was real smooth and a nice high.  I grow it out side in the middle of plant weeds.  ya, I said this before.  I did not water the plant for two days and she dry out and I just harvest her right like that.


----------



## mrcane

nes said:


> Good Morning OFC.
> 
> Keef, yes, I am interested in what Green Santa will send to me, Thank You.
> 
> Cane what State did you grow up in?  I grow up on the border of NH and MA on the ocean.  Beautiful place.  If you do not want to say, I will understand.
> 
> I got to order more lighten to my grow.  The Aurora Indica are doing great, nice and green.  Although, one plant is not growing as fast as the other two.  And, the bottom leafs seem to be wilting.  The plants are 9 1/2" tall as of now.


 
   Nes, I grew up about an Hr.outside of boston...Use to hang out in your neck of the woods ....Hampton,Salisbury, Beach...Sound Familiar??? Use to really love Newburyport ......
  Back when I was growing up we use to call New Hampshire ...Cowhampshire...cause there were more cows than people

   The early Hippie gets the Joint:joint4:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. happy sunday. i tried to sleep in but my dogs knew i wasn't supposed to.


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Well then,  start em early,they be big come fall....



brother be careful going from inside to outside. the time needs to match. i had some sour diesels i started in jan. and put them out in mid may, they started flowering then revegged.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> When I grow the ice marijuana it was real smooth and a nice high.  I grow it out side in the middle of plant weeds.  ya, I said this before.  I did not water the plant for two days and she dry out and I just harvest her right like that.



i have had folks tell me that they take their plants and put them in a dark closet for a month or more then jar it. i have never tried it as after having a mold problem one year i sometimes get mine to dry.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning & Thanks Giggy Was wondering how that was going to work...You Have to match light cycle, with that of the outside,daylight...Makes sense...
    :48:


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Good Morning & Thanks Giggy Was wondering how that was going to work...You Have to match light cycle, with that of the outside,daylight...Makes sense...
> :48:



bad part is if you match early spring light cycle indoors you may as well be in flower. i say start your plants indoors when the temp is right for outdoors so late april or early may. get em up a bit and put them outside. here where i'm at the bugs will eat a baby plant as soon as it touches the ground.


----------



## giggy

morning dog, i see you hiding down there.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.. this rosebud turns 64 years old today..wowser

Cane, yes you can reveg a finished plant if you keep some lower buds on the plant. The plant revegges right out of the middle of an old bud, so you have to keep bud on. The lower down branches seem to do better then tops or colas.. You just put it back in veg light and give it some worm **** or any other N to make it start to reveg.. Then hopefully you can take clones from that plant and start over.

I really like papaya and I really love nurse larry for sleep.   I put mine out in May last year. I wish the sooner you put them out the sooner they will bloom, but keef has that right... the flowering cycle starts when the days get shorter. That is why i had monsters last year, and might again.
Your doctor wrote for 15??? I didn't know they could do that.. I will be checking into that.
Happy Sunday everyone... time for a birthday bowl, will you join me before the daughter gets up?


----------



## mrcane

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSE!!!!!! :aok::banana: :48::headbang2::guitar::fid:


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy birthday Rose. Your the same age as my Wife. Poor Rose is over the hill,,,lol,,just playing. Hope you have a wounderful BD Young Lady.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks WH and Cane hugs you two... I am having my first birthday joint... won't be the last.


----------



## giggy

happy b-day rose, 46 huh great age. yes it is good to be a little cixelsyd.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Thanks WH and Cane hugs you two... I am having my first birthday joint... won't be the last.



just repacked my bowl, so i'll join you.


----------



## WeedHopper

:48::48::48:


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Rose !--- 
Yo Cane U can't count on a revegges !--You're take a plant to the edge of death then bringing it back in the veg cycle !--Some of them just won't survive !-- It can take a long time depending on lots of stuff !--- It's best just to take clones early and when the plant finishes just have one of it's clones ready to take its place !-- Part of it is time !-- In the time it takes to get a plant to reveg grow and grow out U cod have another clone almost ready to harvest !-- 
Moving a plant outside in the spring can be tricky !-- They going from 18 hours of light inside to 14 hours outside they think it's fall and start to bloom !--Best to adjust the light time to close to outside !--It also helps to put the plant in dark for about 24 hours then move it outside !-- Mess they cycle up !--Last winter I threw some brickweed seed in a planter out back around the first of the year --They came up and started to bloom then as the daylight increased they switched back to veg about April !


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Nes, I grew up about an Hr.outside of boston...Use to hang out in your neck of the woods ....Hampton,Salisbury, Beach...Sound Familiar??? Use to really love Newburyport ......
> Back when I was growing up we use to call New Hampshire ...Cowhampshire...cause there were more cows than people
> 
> The early Hippie gets the Joint:joint4:



Small world we got.  That is were I grow up SB, what fun in the summer month back in the 60's and 70's.  The beach just does not look the same as those time.  Every thing is gone.  Newburyport cost to much these days to live.  I hated it when they rip the brick streets up in town.  Got to save up so I can fly back for visit with family.  Time to light up.


----------



## Keef

Burning -burning-burning !--Ya'll need to quit sitting around smoking that mary-ja-wana all the time !-- Stuff'll make U crazy !--I seen that Reefer Madness movie !--That stuff is dangerous !-- I used to smoke but I don't smoke it anymore !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc.. this rosebud turns 64 years old today..wowser
> 
> Cane, yes you can reveg a finished plant if you keep some lower buds on the plant. The plant revegges right out of the middle of an old bud, so you have to keep bud on. The lower down branches seem to do better then tops or colas.. You just put it back in veg light and give it some worm **** or any other N to make it start to reveg.. Then hopefully you can take clones from that plant and start over.
> 
> I really like papaya and I really love nurse larry for sleep.   I put mine out in May last year. I wish the sooner you put them out the sooner they will bloom, but keef has that right... the flowering cycle starts when the days get shorter. That is why i had monsters last year, and might again.
> Your doctor wrote for 15??? I didn't know they could do that.. I will be checking into that.
> Happy Sunday everyone... time for a birthday bowl, will you join me before the daughter gets up?



Rose,  looks like I will be keeping the papaya around seeing roots on another clone. ....
the doc that I went to for my card, did write in the optional section of the form that I would be allowed 15 plants, that is if I register with the medical marijauna authorization database? ??otherwise think it will be 6 plants? ??do I really want to register? ?


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc.. this rosebud turns 64 years old today..wowser
> 
> Cane, yes you can reveg a finished plant if you keep some lower buds on the plant. The plant revegges right out of the middle of an old bud, so you have to keep bud on. The lower down branches seem to do better then tops or colas.. You just put it back in veg light and give it some worm **** or any other N to make it start to reveg.. Then hopefully you can take clones from that plant and start over.
> 
> I really like papaya and I really love nurse larry for sleep.   I put mine out in May last year. I wish the sooner you put them out the sooner they will bloom, but keef has that right... the flowering cycle starts when the days get shorter. That is why i had monsters last year, and might again.
> Your doctor wrote for 15??? I didn't know they could do that.. I will be checking into that.
> Happy Sunday everyone... time for a birthday bowl, will you join me before the daughter gets up?



Happy Birthday, Rose.  My BD was on the 5th.  Wishing you a beautiful day.  :48:


----------



## mrcane

Yep :48:   :48:  :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday, dear Rosie,
Happy birthday to you!

Imagine that sang to you by an Irish tenor.
Now, imagine rusty nails dragged across a chalkboard.
Somewhere in between is my voice, singing to you!


----------



## Rosebud

I don' t want to register... stoned, i am   giggy... or yggig, i like being 46.

Happy birthday nes!!!!


----------



## Keef

Mutants are alive and well !--- I'll be sexing some Papaya soon and once I got my girl she'll be around for awhile !-- I hope they survive !--I get them big enough to go to aero I'll feel better !-- This strawberry gonna be tricky !-- I'm not looking for something that has strawberry in it's name , I'll have to clone the girls before I know which one is the keeper !-- I want the strawberriest !-- 
Bubblicious and Rose's  Purple Haze both gonna work well for me !

About all this mmj card and all !--I'm staying hidden so I can do what I want !---4 plants ? ---Only if they big as a tree ! -- My plant number are high because I grow babies !-- Been having to grow steal for long time no sense in changing now !
The reason snowbirds like to winter here may have something to do with property prices! --I bought this 3 bedroom - 2 bath - 2 car garage ---Half a mile from the beach for $180,000 about 10 years ago !-- Inland property is cheap --cheap !--


----------



## yarddog

Happy birthday Mrs Rose.   Morning nes,giggy, hopper, keef. I am doing house work this am.   I am about to go outside and dust off my project bike.   I put it down two years ago for preventive maintenance, and started doing upgrades and modifications. Hasn't seen sunlight since.   
Plan on tuning the engine today.  Need a set of tires(t&#257;rs, for the southern folks) and rebuild the front forks.


----------



## Keef

Rose we gonna have to breed some Nordle and Papaya for Mr. RB !---D.D. wants some Nordle --I got some Papaya! ---We gonna have to make it happen !


----------



## Keef

Nes ask when I was gonna get well !---Girlfriend --When I slipped on that wet floor and shattered my face my life changed forever !---This is my reality !-- A weather change can make my face swell -Lots of pressure  and pain !--The fall also bulged some disc in my neck ---When I use the left arm too much or twist my head in some funny way the nerve root can get inflamed and the left arm doesn't work right and it causes a headache  !

Sometimes  things get bad but it's  a lot better than being paralyzed or dead !


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, I posted my HB wishes to rose in her HB thread, but 2 HB wishes are not enough for moma "R". Cane I took down, trimmed up 3 SSTD since my only back-up crapped out I have to reveg this girl, here is what I try to start with to get the best results.


----------



## Kraven

Took down three girls and moved three more into flower, up potted the rooted clones, Took fresh cuts and the process begins again


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> Happy Birthday, Rose.  My BD was on the 5th.  Wishing you a beautiful day.  :48:



happy b-lated b-day nes


----------



## mrcane

Now that's some cutting back...nice thanks 
You make it look so easy ...beautiful. ...


----------



## Keef

Kraven U done this before haven't U ? -- Gonna work just fine !

They just shouldn't let some people learn some stuff !-- Like making Tetraploid pot plants !---I can make tetras !--So I'll spend the next year making a tetraploid variety out of all the varieties I got !---I figure this time next year I'll have a bigger collection of tetras than Jesus !---Then maybe I can see whether breeding tetras is worthwhile !----I'll have some nice stuff either way !
Hippie U gonna like that Trips-x-T.E! ---Show me what U got !


----------



## Keef

I musta missed something! ---Happy Birthday Nes !
Kraven --I love that aerocloner! --Looks like U be working it !--I take my cuts and moving stuff to bloom on the 1st and 15th. --Makes it easier to remember how old a plant is or how long something been in bloom !
Got to have a plan !-- What I start on the 1st. Wil be ready for harvest about when ?-- Then there's plants 2 weeks ahead of them and plants 2 weeks behind them !--It can get complicated !-- I take a cut then roughly 2 weeks to root and veg for about a month then about 2 months after that it'll be ready for harvest !--- U could just about circle harvest day on the calendar when U take a cut !


----------



## mrcane

Keef Just dug those seeds out that we were talking about...GDP X Black Rose....BPU X Blueberry Blast...that sounds tasty??...And... BPU X Mix ??? The BPU X Mix look a little pale...


----------



## Hippie420

Happy Birthday, Nes! May you have a great life blessed with lots of friends and WEED!


----------



## mrcane

How did We miss Nes ,,,....Happy Belated Birthday Nes,,,,:48:


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's Nes, Happy Birthday, I'm sorry hope your day was a good one.


----------



## Kraven

Mr Cane, thank you sir, I have learned that its not a bad idea to leave one good bud at the base so if I have to reveg it's easy, just cut above the bud and toss the pot back into veg, trim and hang the top.


----------



## Keef

Take special care if U start some of those GDP-x-Black Rose seed Cane !--We've had trouble getting them to germ !--Be great if U could get one !-- The BPU-X-B.B  is what I got and the BPU-x- Mixed mom's --Are just t hat he bred a BPU male to different mom's and the seed got mixed up !--So U only know who the dad was !--He listed that group of mom's once !---I'm pleased with the Blueberry! ---I'm thinking of getting some lemon and breed me a Blueberry Lemonade !--I guess that's already been done !---Sounds tasty though !


----------



## Kraven

Ok organized enough i can name and date all my girls.


Cloner:

(2) Kali Mist
(4) Cheesy Jones

Veg tent:

(3) GG #4 x BEP
(1) Kali Mist
(1) P98BK x DPD
(1) ChemD
(1) CaliO
(1) SSTD (reveg)


Flower:

(1) Kali Mist           (Week 8 Day 4)
(1) Bubba Kush       (Week 8 Day 4)
(1) SSTD               (Week 6 Day 5)
(1) P98BK x DPD      (Week 5 Day 5)
(1) Buzz Berry        (Week 5 Day 5)
(1) CaliO               (Week 4 Day 1)
(1) C99                 (Week 1 Day1)
(1) Cheesy Jones    (Week 1 Day 1)
(1) Icookies           (Week 1 Day 1)


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !--The man don't play !-- Hellova line up Cuz !-- With that cloner U can run them till U get tired !-- I like the way U got them at different  ages !-
D.D. didn't work last night --I'll see if she can post a pic of my veg boxes and the  dirt pharm !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane those seed marked BPU-X-B.B ---We're there at least  2 dozen seed in that bottle ? --I ask because I think they were fathered by Trips ---Not that it means anything they are what they say they are !-- 
They should be plenty fertile and I still got mom-- dad --cousins all growing together !---Got some T.E. and her babies by Trips  and some from a T.E. male crossed on my Widow then crossed with Strawberry Rhino ! Strawberry Rhino coming up so the whole family is around !-- T.E. babies by Trips may be the best !--It grows nice !


----------



## mrcane

Wow Kraven, You are organized that's for sure . . . . Nice....I had to keep logs for years at work,so I am fighting it right now .


----------



## mrcane

Won't be long till we get the outside stuff going. ...those BPU X BB look great, little over a dozen. ..can't wait


----------



## Keef

Better get them log books back out Chief! --- Dates U started seed ? -- How many days a variety  takes to finish ? --Not talking about what the seed pack says !--How long does it really take to finish !-- When did U take a clone ? --How long did it take in veg before the flip !--Ask Hippie he got a written system !--When U water when U feed ? --Lots of helpful info! --- Or U can label everyone and open the Chute !--That's southern  rodeo talk !-- We got all sorts of words like tars and stuff !  Awhight!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wife:  Honey how do I look?
Husband:  To tell you the truth..... your butt is getting really big. It's bigger than the BBQ grill!

Later that evening .....
Husband: Honey, wanna fool around?
SILENCE.....
Husband:  What's wrong?
Wife:  Do you really think I'm going to fire up this big-*** grill for one little weenie?


----------



## Hippie420

DD, Keef, why aren't you guys at the Fort Worth Pot Expo?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just caught up reading. A very happy birthday to you Rose! And, a happy belated birthday to you Nes!  Mine will be here before you know it-- in the dog days of summer. I dread it every year cause weird, crazy things just seem to happen!   I will be 43!


----------



## DirtyDiana

A pot expo inTexas?!


----------



## Hippie420

Gotta love this state. Snow bound two days ago; 57 degrees today.


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> I will be 43!


 Yep! And I'm 40, with 20 years experience.


----------



## mrcane

I hear ya Capt.I been keepin half a** logs..I'm Guilty... Will pick up a real log book pronto...

  D.D. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Nope I'm 60 something I'd tell U exactly but I don't remember but I'm sure I wrote it down somewhere!--I'll check the log book !---Says here I moved to bloom but no date !
Don't pay no attention to D.D.! --She high !--- Sometimes  a foggy memory comes in handy !--Best I remember D.D. had her 39th birthday !(again)!


----------



## Keef

Hey the directions for making tetras says germinate the seed in a bottle of water !---I like doing it that way tetras or not !


----------



## Keef

My rotation of taking clones on the 1st. and 15th. (When it working right ) makes it easier to keep up with how old who is !-- in bloom there are 4 boxes 2 weeks apart --In veg. It's pretty much who's ready !


----------



## Keef

About a rotation -- U divide bloom up into 2 week sections ( one plant or a group of plants )--If a plant finishes in 60 days that's 4 --2 week sections --So if I move a group to bloom every 2 weeks when it's  time to move the 5th group into bloom the first group moved to bloom will be ready to harvest !-- For every 2 weeks longer it takes the plant to finish U need another group or plant going to bloom !--- U could run a rotation of some long finishing sativa --13 weeks to finish ---I need 7 groups in bloom to harvest every 2 weeks !---- That 8th plant goes to bloom that first group comes out !--Then every 2 weeks !---Only restriction is available room !---An --AK 47 rotation could be done with 3 groups in bloom !--- Figured that out one time when I got high !


----------



## bozzo420

never thought I would make it to the 65th year. damn where did the 40's and 50's go?


----------



## Keef

Bozzo where U been Cuz ? --U down In the land of sunshine getting them old peoe high and taking they money at the card table ?--- U know that what he does ya'll !--- U need to stop by more often old man !--Where did the 40's and 50s go ?


----------



## Keef

I know fermenting in the grow room has come up before but I been looking at some wine making kits !---I don't drink anymore but I guess if I made it I'd have to sample it !--- Maybe a Merlot or some Fruit Wine ? --Would it be against the law to distill wine into Cognac ? ---


----------



## DirtyDiana

Are you guys insinuating that I'm an old hag? Called in sick; this OLD body just couldn't do it tonight!  Keef's keeping me medicated, so I'm good! Don't think I'll be moving from this sofa any time soon!  Going to try & convince Keef to make guacamole burgers for supper or..... who knows!  It's early for supper anyway.


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> Are you guys insinuating that I'm an old hag?


 Hag? NEVER! Old? Well.................

Pullet had three free tickets to the picture show, so we loaded up the bus and headed to Birch Run. The movie was Dead Pool, kind of a spin off of Marvel comics. Funnier than a rubber crutch! Seats were new and comfy as hell. Back didn't hurt a bit all the while I was there. Made a mental note to take wrenches to fit the anchor bolts that hold 'em down next time I go.

Think they'd miss one?


----------



## bozzo420

how about making RSO wine keef?


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, bozzo good to see you here. been working in the shed, finally got things more to my liking. thinking about changing the veg box to leds. not sure which way i'm gonna go just yet. them bigger cfls make a good amount of heat.


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, hunting some chemD x cherry fuel I have hidden from myself, it's about 6-7 months cured now so it should kick like a mule.....will update when the search ends.....


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy !--Bozzo I was just thinking about not being able to use a CO2 system and why not do some brewing !--- I saw where they using bud brewing beer !-- Don't know what it would do to taste but the alcohol would disolve some of the THC and take it right to the blood stream !--Be electric beer for sure !--Never was much on beer anyway !--- Maybe make D.D. a nice Merlot !--- I could use the CO2 !-- I saw some cheap wine making kits !-- Could probably make my own but I wish to avoid that game of 10,000 questions !---I buy a kit --I say ask them !--- Kraven U know this stuff ?----If I make some Apple Jack --It's  only right to distill it !---Do I need to throw the head out and is there a formula about how much to throw out off the head ? -- Cherry Brandy sound kinda nice !


----------



## Kraven

Yes Keef it's the first 10%, it will blind you and make you very sick. Make sure to just catch the prime, try not to let the tails get in there or it will taste like a wet dog.


----------



## Kraven

I prefer to mash in with just corn and good clear water, then when that's been cooked down, let her ferment for a good week to ten days before trying to run her through the rig.


----------



## Keef

Catch it it quart jars and number them right ?-- Think I'll get a wine making kit and just play with it awhile !-- Get one them sugar measuring devices --Sucrameter ?--  

Taking cuts and stuff tommorrow !--  That T.E. in Frog dirt needs to be chopped back !--  She coming back with a vengeance! -- Next time it'll be B.B. then the Widow !-- Give the dirt mothers time to recover before before scissor man comes around again !--- Be glad when I have a 4th line to work !--


----------



## Hippie420

I did mine el-cheapo. I took a five gallon plastic water carboy, put five pounds of cracked corn in it along with five pounds of sugar and a couple packs of yeast and topped it off with luke warm water. Stuck the cap back on, drilled a quarter inch sized hole in the top, bent a chunk of quarter inch copper tubing in a U shape, drilled two holes in a plastic medicine bottle, filled the bottle 3/4 full of water, stuffed the copper tubing in one hole and a plastic aquarium hose in the other. She'll bubble for a week or two. When it slows down, chuck in a couple more pounds of sugar.

When she's done, I pour off the liquid and stick it in my pressure cooker still. Fill the carboy back up with water and five pounds of sugar and let her run again. Don't need to add more yeast 'cause there's enough left in the corn mash.

I'll have to look up the temps to be sure, but if you bring up the temperature of the cooker slowly, you don't need a thermometer. I use one anyways. The nasty alcohol starts perking at 178 (?). After it stops, the next stuff out is the keeper goodies. After that, it's water vapor that comes out next.

I figure if I make RSO again, I'll distill the alcohol back off of it instead of just letting it evaporate. You don't run the temps past 220, so I can't see what it would hurt.

I run the alcohol through the rig three times. I use a hygrometer and a graduated cylinder to test the proof of the shine. Stuffs got a bourbon taste to it.


----------



## Hippie420

Just found the temps. Methanol boils at around 151 degrees. That's the nasty stuff you don't want to be drinking. Ethanol (the good stuff) starts boiling at 173 degrees. Isopropyl starts at 177. All temps vary due to atmospheric pressures.


----------



## umbra

Been trimming 12 hours a day for the last 3 days. The Jack is stunning but the yield was less than impressive. 4 trimmers today. They all rather get paid with weed than money. Apparently they set my son straight about a few things in regards to growing and respect. Another 3 or 4 hours tomorrow should finish it up.


----------



## Hippie420

Bet that'll be load off your mind (and fingers).


----------



## yarddog

Well ofc, I made it through winter.   Or what passes as winter down here.    Been seeing geese flying high and fast for a few mornings.  This morning I can smell it in the air.    I don't know what it is, but it smells like spring to me.   Whew.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, may as well be a happy morning. yall have a great one.



yarddog said:


> Well ofc, I made it through winter.   Or what passes as winter down here.    Been seeing geese flying high and fast for a few mornings.  This morning I can smell it in the air.    I don't know what it is, but it smells like spring to me.   Whew.


it must be that bbq pit i had going in my dreams last night. i think i cooked all last night and got up with a taste for bbq this morning.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D.,Giggy......Spring??? Where was winter???  Looks like a week of Rain here...
 Everything here is One to two months early.....
      Fire it up....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant see nothing for fog. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- We back in the 80s this week !--- I 'm gonna take a closer look those wine making kits !--Usually if there's a picture I could build my own ! As I age sometimes I would just as soon buy something already built than to build my own !---Things like my aero boxes I had to build ! 
Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Hippie420

Most of my snow is gone. Damned if they're not calling for "blizzard conditions" on Wednesday! Getting sick of this crap! I know the cure, but it would cost me my marriage. Guess I can tough out one more snow storm.

Thank God it's beer & bud day!


----------



## yarddog

Keef, my dad makes wine.  He grows his own fruit.  Blueberry, blackberry.  Muscadine and scuppanogs, Apple, plum, peach and pear trees too.    It's cheaper to make your own, and sorbit acid(SP?) Is the only non-natural ingredient used.    He makes some stuff that will put you down hard, and no hangover the next day.    He goes to the grocery stores too and buys out of date produce.   Feeds it to the animals, culls out the good stuff for eating and wine making.   My folks house is the only place that you'll get fussed at for wasting fruit by eating it.  Lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!  snow sounds horrible to me hippie, sorry you have that coming..even more.

Our kids are still here... smoking pot with our daughter is a good way to start the day. Going to breakfast with her inlaws. I have to be quiet about political name cuz i think they are his supporters. This will be hard for rosebud.

Cant wait to get out in the yard...roses to prune... I want onion sets now, too early?
Got cute beet seeds and gold and red stipped... cute beets coming up.

Have a great monday friends.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose - Hippie what up ya'll ?--  Hippie I think the answer is for Keef to get this Stoner Ranch so my peeps from the frozen north can come down for a winter vacation or the winter !--That would be some good times !--- I bet Rose gonna say something anyway --She not gonna be able to not say something! --


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Going to breakfast with her inlaws. I have to be quiet about political name cuz i think they are his supporters. This will be hard for rosebud.


 PLEASE tell me you're not a Hildog supporter!
Don't yell at me; You brought up politics!


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Thank You for the BD wishes.  Done with the morning chores and waiting for tj to come home from FL.  Then, I can take a break for taking care of the dogs.  What a hand full.  Time for my wake and bake.


----------



## Keef

That she did Hippie !-- Maybe she like me I usually don't go vote for someone but to vote against someone!

I got 9 plants from those treated seed --Three may not make it but I got 6 that are going to be fine !---Got a new GG#4 this morning! !--Those accidental Trips-x- Widow seed got me 4 nice plants !-- My Strawberry Rhino and other strawberry probably  be up tommorrow !--  Trips -x-T.E. likes it some aero !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I found a nice little island in the Philippines for sale for $166K USD. Whatcha think? You and DD can live on the beach. I'll settle on higher ground!


----------



## Keef

Sounds great Hippie but might need some some fight potions and plenty guns they got pirates with AKs over there !--- 
Yo Hippie I was gonna get D.D. to post some pics but she couldn't !--I send them to U to post for me ?


----------



## Keef

Nes U missing your man ?-- I'll do my best to get those seed out to U and Cane this week !


----------



## ness

O:K peeps, I am smoking out of my Glass Sherlock pipe and the bowl needs to be clean.  What would you use for the cleaning of a glass pipe?  It is sure a smooth smoking pipe.  Keef that vacation spot would be the bomb.  With a swimming pool and a juice bar from fruit and juice for your weed.  I would come to a reunion.


----------



## ness

Yes I miss him, I am more of a hermit but it has been lonely.  Very much looking forward to his safe return.  Looks like i'll be cooking, got pork chop ready to cook.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Our nursery/veg area; the 3rd box out of sight has clones. The 2nd pic is Keef's dirt grow; that's the Tranquil Elephant rising above all!  She's so pretty; can't believe she came back from the brink of death! We'll get a lot of clones from her! 

View attachment 20160228_191924_resized_1.jpg


View attachment 20160228_192027_resized_1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Nes !-- D.D. is my partner in crime !-- I just wish she didn't smoke so much weed !--I think she got a problem !
Hippie an island sounds good but I found a place about 25 miles inland --10 acres with a 3 bedroom home on it for $80,000 and no down payment !--Weed could pay for that easy !


----------



## Keef

She got it done Hippie !-- Cane ask where I found room for all those varieties! ---This is how !--


----------



## Keef

Those 4 plants in the larger dirt pots --Left rear is the T.E. in front of it is Trips --Right rear is BPU-X-B.B and in front of it is my faithful Widow ---She doing that sworled  calyx thing --She do it everytime she's  cloned or transplanted! --Then she straighten up and get back to 3-5-7 finger leaves !---Widow been good to me !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> Yo Hippie I was gonna get D.D. to post some pics but she couldn't !--I send them to U to post for me ?


 
You betcha!

Ain't too worried about pie-rats, 'cause I'm only growing enough to keep the islanders high (us). They claim a retirement income of two grand a month will let an American live like a king. I could live pretty well with those kinds of deals.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Keef,,thats allot of plants. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper I might be a wee bit over the legal plant limit !--I'll thin them out when they big enough to sex !--  They's a bunch of babies but most are clones of theT.E. --B.B. and Widow !-- Get these other girls up and running I'll be a happy man !
Hey Hippie --4 of those baby  mutants look fuzzy so I got the scope out !---Those first single leaves that came out are covered with clear tricomes !-- Normal plants don't come out the shell making tricomes !--If a leaf looked like that in bloom --I'd smoke it !


----------



## Hippie420

If I sold off the gun & and various other collections along with the ranch, I could buy the island and build my underground home on the hill. Between the Old Hen's and my rocking chair check, I'd do OK. Supposed to be a great island for snorkeling.

Pretty sure they don't get snow there. Typhoons? Yep. Sure you don't want to build on the hill?

Who am I kidding? Born a damn yankee and I'll die in this God forsaken place! Sure is pretty in the summer, though.


----------



## DirtyDiana

THIS IS THE LAST MESSAGE ABOUT MY DOG!
PLEASE DON'T BOTHER ME ANY MORE! 
In response to all the recent emails about my dog:  
I am sick & tired of answering questions about him!
Yes, he bit six people wearing political name t-shirts, 4 people wearing Hilary t-shirts, 2 car drivers blasting rap music from their cars, 9  teenagers with their pants hanging past their butt cracks, 3 flag burners, and a taxi driver from the Middle East.

For the last time, THE DOG IS NOT FOR SALE!
And, no, I do not approve of his smoking, but he says it helps get the bad taste out of his mouth.


----------



## Keef

Hippie --First House D.D. and I bought burn down while we were away !---I can never forget those four corner stubs sticking out of a big burn pile that had been home !--- We just didn't want to stay and rebuild  --D.D. was offered a job in Louisiana  --We picked Hammond off the map because it was about halfway between New Orleans and Baton Rouge! -- Rented a house out by the swamp from a church !----So I grew a little weed on holy ground !---We later bought the house !--Then about 10 years later --Katrina came to call !--- D.D. Hospital was closed until further notice !---When power was restored she started looking for baby hospitals close to the beach !--- We got chemically motivated and repaired the storm damage --Painted inside and loaded up and headed for the beach !--Spent a year in a renter then someone was in a hurry to sell a beach house !-- Here we are !---I know we can be wiped out at anytime so moving to another island is no big deal !---I will be needing what the military peeps call Ma Deuce !---A 50 caliper heavy machine gun !---Something I can make undesirables to move along !


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> THIS IS THE LAST MESSAGE ABOUT MY DOG!
> PLEASE DON'T BOTHER ME ANY MORE!
> In response to all the recent emails about my dog:
> I am sick & tired of answering questions about him!
> Yes, he bit six people wearing political name t-shirts, 4 people wearing Hilary t-shirts, 2 car drivers blasting rap music from their cars, 9  teenagers with their pants hanging past their butt cracks, 3 flag burners, and a taxi driver from the Middle East.
> 
> For the last time, THE DOG IS NOT FOR SALE!
> And, no, I do not approve of his smoking, but he says it helps get the bad taste out of his mouth.



That Dog must be put down,,,he did not bite Rubio or Cruz. :rofl:


----------



## Hippie420

.....or Bernie!

See what ya started, Rose?


----------



## Keef

I made a mistake that is burned into mind !---So I'm chopping up a jalapeño and walked away to get something ---Without thinking I reached up and wiped my eyes !--- Hell came to the beach !-- I been maced before !---Tear gas got nothing on jalapeño fingers !---I was down on my knees praying and stuff !--I even prayed to political name !--Anybody anything that would help !--- D.D. was real helpful and caring !--- I hate to be in like hell pain and people laugh at U !--Finally got some numbing drops in them !--Hand a blind man with smoke coming out his eyes a bottle with the top still on !---Oh!--She so funny !--I coulda died !-- I'm afraid when the numb wears off the fire will come back !--I need like morphine or heroin!---I'm dying here !--Sweet Baby Jesus make it stop !!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tears were pouring out of my eyes too!  From laughter!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I think he finally sees the light!


----------



## yarddog

Nes, 91 alcohol is what I use.    Just soak it in alcohol.  You can also use Epsom salt with the alcohol as an abrasive.   All my hand pipes stay dirty.   I won't clean them until they clog up on the inside.  I hate a clean pipe because of the cinders ash.  All my water pipes and bongs stay spotless.   When friends come over and I break out a bong, they can't get over how clean it is.    Its much easier to keep a pipe clean than it is trying to clean a pipe that has had a pound smoked through it.  
As for the political doo-doo. My aunt is as liberal as you can get.    I was raised to be much more conservative.  We get along great.   We also will not bring up ANY politics.   Lol.  That's the beauty of this country.   We all can have completely different views and beliefs.


----------



## Hippie420

DirtyDiana said:


> I think he finally sees the light!


 You'd better get him a seeing eye dog!

Nes, I use rubbing alcohol, just like YD. Works great.


----------



## Keef

Note to self : A water gun with jalapeño juice in it wod be an excellent self defense weapon !---  That was bad ya'll ---- 
What up Dog ?--- When 2 people got they mind made up ain't no sense in discussing the topic !---Don't mean they can't get along !-- I got a pipe !--Metal-- screws together so U can take it apart to clean it but I hardly ever do less it plugs up !-- This one time --Cane sent me a nice hand made pipe but D.D. took it away from me !---Said it was too nice for me cause I break stuff !---There were some extra screens !--I haven't had a screen in my pipe in decades !--One day maybe I have a nice pipe or bong !--I have been known to turn a beer can into a field pipe if the situation warrants  it !---Drop me off in the woods naked with nothing but a bag of weed ---I be smoking within the hour !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef just dont scratch your boys after handling Peppers. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Hopper !-- That was bad !-- 
As U can tell I'm preparing for the end of prohibition !--- I can clone my a** off !-- I'm rounding up so fine genetics !--- They blow the whistle --little plants become big plants ! Big plants become CO2 hash oil !--I get lucky and find my Green Grail -- I can produce as many of the same plant as I want !--The T.E. --Widow --Hippie's Dawgs --GG#4 --- Texas Tetras ? ---Maybe --but it's very expensive !


----------



## Keef

Problem I have is I been lusting after some of Kraven work !---I think I'd like to grow some of that Hippy Slayer he got or some of those  alphabet varieties he got !--U know it's  good !--- I'll be sexing some of Rose's Purple Haze and some of Hippie's  Dawgs --Some of Umbra's  work !-- Waiting on Giggy to find that pine --I be hoping for a cut !--  Trying to find varieties strong in different terepenes !---  Just hanging out with grow masters hoping some of it will rub off on me !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, party over here, thank goodness. Kids just left to go back to seattle.. need several naps now... it was fun..
hope everyone is good on this leap year.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Ain't nothing wrong with an empty nest !--Tell them --U go home now !--


----------



## Keef

Coconut oil works as a carrier for THC in an e-cig liquid but it has a bite I don't like and it gets solid at cooler Temps !---U should enjoy smoking not take it like a bad tasting medicine !--- Gonna use Vegatable Glycerin! ---Taste nice --takes other flavors easy --I can get the extract into it !--Good to know !


----------



## umbra

Fabulous spring day here in California. Been crazy busy. Went to the dispensary to pick up a couple more bhang cartridges. Blue dream, Jack Herer, and Willy Nelson. They range from 70% to 78% THC. With my harvest of Jack, I thought it would be a nice treat to vape some Jack.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Fabulous spring day here in California. Been crazy busy. Went to the dispensary to pick up a couple more bhang cartridges. Blue dream, Jack Herer, and Willy Nelson. They range from 70% to 78% THC. With my harvest of Jack, I thought it would be a nice treat to vape some Jack.



Bhang is awesome Bro. I really like thier Pen and Cartilages.


----------



## giggy

evening folks. i use what ever i can find to make a pipe. when the wife and i are together smoking we smoke doobies. my little pipe is a brazed #4 jic/barb fitting, the bigger is the same thing but a #6. i also clean my pipes when they clog and use 91 alcohol. i always have 91 around as that is what i make my hash with.


----------



## Keef

I 'm gonna have to have one of them Bhang thingmadoochies!--Just to see what I need to do !-- They use just enough coconut oil to help the hash oil flow better don't they !--I need to get online and order me one !--That right I can't !


----------



## Keef

I think I need to look back and find out what Kraven called that Zombie Juice --Br549 or something anyway I said I would wait until one of Hippie's Mutants stepped up and claim the name !--- There 4 fuzzy little mutants (6 but who's counting)--- A boy and a girl out the bunch and there's the O.F.C.'s first tetra variety!--


----------



## Keef

Hey do those Dr. Dabber vape pens use the same cartridge as that Bhang pen ?--They need to standardize that stuff !


----------



## Keef

Hey if they kick all the immigrants out of America -I was just wondering where the cut off time was !---My ancestor ---Julius Caesar White was born up by the Erie Canal back in 1780 ish !--U think I'm safe or do I get kicked outta too ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I 'm gonna have to have one of them Bhang thingmadoochies!--Just to see what I need to do !-- They use just enough coconut oil to help the hash oil flow better don't they !--I need to get online and order me one !--That right I can't !



Yeah you can get the Pen It comes in a case with the charger and a slot for a Cartridge.  But you cant get the Cartridges.  My Brother gets my Cartridges.


----------



## Keef

I don't need a pen if I can't get anything to put in it !-- I'm bout a tricky Bastid !---I'll find a way !


----------



## Keef

$80 each ? --I'll take half dozen to go Hopper and a pen !


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy what kind of Bhang cartidges they sell over there ?


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, smoke report on the willy nelson please?

Have a good night ya'll.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey do those Dr. Dabber vape pens use the same cartridge as that Bhang pen ?--They need to standardize that stuff !


They did. They use a 510 thread. Many different battery packs work with the cartridges. My battery is O pen vape. Much like the e cig blue. Bhang stick is a little fatter and heavier.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, smoke report on the willy nelson please?
> 
> Have a good night ya'll.



It is a vape cartridge by Emerald Farms. 4.28% CBD. 1 gram was $60


----------



## Joe420Camel

.



WARNING!!



warning!!!


Grow PORN ahead


------------------------------------------

25 days (12/12)
Main cola
Cali-O

Slow and steady.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0418.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, looks like we are gonna have some storms today. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy what kind of Bhang cartidges they sell over there ?


brother i couldn't tell you anything on any of these vape systems. i have never used a vape of any type.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks, ,,Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Not you Hackerman.  Lol


----------



## Hippie420

Argggg........more snow.........


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Bud porn first thing in the morning !--I like it !--Thanks Joe !
Giggy I was just picking at the south -- What they use in them vape pens is still against the law for us !-- They smoking hash oil in an e-cig type vape pen !
Umbra they would fit my e-cig batteries !-- I use a 1,000 ma battery with 510 threads-- So I only need the screw on tank/ mouth piece part !--

I still want half a dozen of them cartridges ! 

Hey will they let me vote in both primaries ? --I like to vote !-- Time to break out the other I.D. !--


----------



## yarddog

Sunny here.   Supposed to be 75 today.   It's a good day to ride.  Too bad I'm at work.  Lol.


----------



## Keef

Do what U gotta do for now Dog !-- The world is changing fast !--- On the news last night I saw a poll of in Texas --76 % said law should allow mmj and 46% said they want total legalization! -- 

I have research to do so I'm looking for a free state brother or sister like Hopper has to do some shopping for me ! ---- Not looking for a handout !---Is Texas money is no good in the free states ?


----------



## Keef

Got 3 GG#4 up!--Strawberry Elephant and Strawberry Rhino are popping !---They be growing side by side with Blueberry Widow and Blueberry Elephant !  Got a single Head Trip !  The treated Dawg seed are freaks indeed !-- They grow slow which is to be expected but I haven't bother treating another batch of seed !--I got something here that is no normal pot plant !-- Was trying to make tetras and maybe I did but what ever happened to those seed was a good thing whatever it is !-- Tetra count !--Dr. David Suzuki ---1---- Krazy Keef 6 !---and counting !--


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps... WH, i had nothing to do with Hackerman doing his thing. you know that.

Keef, what can I do for you from my legal state.

Yes I did eat an entire lemon Meringue pie ( not in one setting) now I am not feeling so well..lol.. that was way too much sugar, but once a year it should be ok...good but bad..

Raining here today..  I took pictures but my camera won't down load anymore... i will try and figure out today why it won't.

Nice plant up there Joe,  Looks very frosty and good.. I wish i was a good bug sitting on that leaf.


----------



## Keef

Morning Princess Rosebud !--- Be sexing some Papaya and Bubblicious and a Purple Haze !---I got my eye on it !---What could U do for me from your free state ? --- U could buy some stuff from the weed store for me !--Like those Bhang cartridges they talking about !--- It's  not like I can run down to the corner store and get some or even order them online !---Kraven got his Hippy and other contacts in the weed world --Hopper got a brother that hooks him up !---I don't have anyone like that !--I just need someone from a free state to adopt me and give me a chance to sample some of the things not available to me !---I'm itching to get to work on my Liquid Weed but I can't get some wax or other clean concentrate to work with !--It is very frustrating! ---Weeds growing fast as it can but there's  stuff I need to know and the answers to my questions can only be answered by having stuff to work with ! -- Where's  my pipe !--I do manage to get high once in awhile !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.just getting going, girls are looking great little pale. .maybe some Epson salt, last time it made them a lot greener. ...clones got 4 in dirt. .one more looks like it will take...Smoke, let's do it. ..:48:


----------



## mrcane

Rose, one of my favorite pies. ....but a whole one. .shame. ..was your birthday and all. ..
Looks like rain for a while. ....
   Joe thanks for the morning pics. Nice. ..
Keef see what we can do. ...haven't even tried the pens yet. ..Vaped  but I think I like smoking good flower better. ..just give me a fatty. ...


----------



## mrcane

Got this new Samsung smart phone,,,thing is too smart for me...takes beautiful pics but I will be dammed if i can get them to upload here....


----------



## Hippie420

Just put the trips x te, bpu x bb, head trip, and a pinch of dog seeds into soak. Trying to get hold of my buddy and see if he wants the raspberry to germ, too. Gonna have all kinds of flavors to run this year.


----------



## WeedHopper

I know Rose,,,Hackerman didnt need any help,,tha Bastage got me good.
He wont be laughing when Hillary shows up Naked at his front door :rofl:
He has the hots for her.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i haven't seen that brand of  vape pen.. I  will look.

Cane, i took the cure, thinking about having lemon ginger water and take the cure...yuck..sugar, that much is toxic  I think..  Don't want any more pie.

Off to the tainer and PT... was so fun to have daughter here.. she is 41 and so smart.. and interesting.. and so much like her dad.. good thing i like her dad.


----------



## Keef

What up Cane --Hippie--I been bad this morning !--I put some of Giggy's Brick seed --Some Strawberry Elephant --Strawberry Ice and a pack of free seed from Nirvana into soak !---I'll be making some more tetras !
Hippie --Raspberry ? -- Me likey !---

Cane look around at those vape pens and the cartridges next time U at the weed store !---  I got to know what they got so I know what I need to do !  Can I tell the story of the trip that pipe took ?


----------



## Keef

I don't care what brand Rose !--

Cane --D.D. and I use a Samsung phone !--D.D. posted those pics from her phone !--She can probably tell U how she did it !---Love my smart phone !--Thinking about changing the message on my answering service !---Think I put ---If U want a response text me !--


----------



## Keef

After the head injury I had trouble talking to inanimate objects like phones and ordering at a fast food place I just suddenly couldn't do it !--I still hate talking on the phone but I can order food from one of them talking boxes again !---I know !--Makes no sense at all !--but that part of my brain musta got damaged !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Enjoying the Willie Nelson. Going back to the dispensary today. Apparently the trimmers were talking about the Jack to some people and there is a list of dispensaries waiting to see it. I will go make the rounds and show them what I have. Another beautiful day in paradise. Need to cut my grass and all the other chores that got side tracked while trimming.


----------



## yarddog

I'm going to have to get the ole snapper fired up soon.   My grass, or weeds are getting a good spring start.   I'll have that old 8 horse lugging along soon cutting some southern grass.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> I know Rose,,,Hackerman didnt need any help,,tha Bastage got me good.
> He wont be laughing when Hillary shows up Naked at his front door :rofl:
> He has the hots for her.


 I just threw up in my mouth a little.......and I've seen nude pictures of Bea Arthur!

A question for the brain trust: Everything I've read on Killing Fields says it's a sativa. Well, one site said it was 90-10 sativa. The five I've got up look straight up like an indica. Leaves are short, fat, and with heavy serrations.
Any input?


----------



## Keef

I hate pushing a mower ! -- I been watching Rosie the robot vacuum clean and I want a mower like that !--Just turn it on and it does the job !---Guess U can tell I'm allergic to woo--wooor----Wooor ---I can't even spell it right!--- 
Make'm pay top dollar Umbra !


----------



## Hippie420

Dog, Umbra, I'll come mow your grass if you'll come shovel my snow. It's been coming down since before I woke up and hasn't let up yet. At least it's green in the basement.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Good luck Umbra!!

Hope the market is kind to you this day.

:48:


----------



## Keef

All I know is they were labeled like that when I got them so they be what they be !----Them Dawgs look like they gonna like aero !---  
It's farming day got to chop that T.E. up some --and move a few babies to bloom to be sexed !--- One of the Dawgs is a male --I may let him open a few flowers on the T.E. !---I know that's  what I'll do with GG#4 !--

I got a place ready for Giggy's Mutants out back !-- Maybe I get a Strawberry tetra too !--Roll the dice with those free seed too !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

My boss told me to dress for the job I want, not the job I have.
Now I'm sitting in a disciplinary meeting dressed as Wonder Woman.


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> All I know is they were labeled like that when I got them so they be what they be !--


 Wouldn't break my heart if they turned out to be indica heavy. I was looking for a good strain. They mature a lot faster than sativas. I'm surprised with your short cycle system that you don't go pure indica. As far as indicas being couch lock buzzes, I've got a feeling it's all on when you harvest. Want couch lock? Harvest when the trics are all amber. 

I might be wrong. I often am.


----------



## Hippie420

Here's three of the strains. The GG#4 is the prettiest plant of the bunch in pic 1. The Killing Fields is in pic 2, and one of Yoop's GTH#9s in in pic 3. 

View attachment DSCN0154.JPG


View attachment DSCN0155.JPG


View attachment DSCN0156.JPG


----------



## mrcane

Hippie.  Those look sweet Bro..... Nothing like a good spring snow....it will all be over soon...
   Gotta run to town helping my bud get a tai chi class going at his gym....:
      Got time to Puff one more  :48:


----------



## mrcane

I tell ya been smokin on this Cheese and they say it is a 50/50 Hybrid,  but it surely packs a Buzzzzzzz........Like a 100% indy I be nice & relax........


----------



## Keef

There's  a little stretch in that middle finger Hippie !--- Short cycle be right sometime too short !----Widow could probably handle another weeks easy !--I take it early most times !-- The Widow I kept was my black line and she got indica looking leaves but she stretch like a sativa in bloom !  Ain't no doubt about the same weed giving different effects !-- The Widow with clear tricks is a whole different weed that a little amber !--- Never seen amber on the B.B. !---I'm not sure she'll make amber !---Some varieties  don't U know ?  I'm sure they'd both be fantastic aged !-- I'm trusting that the genetics will be there when I turn them loose !--- Harvest at the right time to get the effect U want in an aged weed is like an art form !---I'm still drawing with crayons ! ---I got so much to learn !--- So a Trips -x-T.E. and a T.E. -x-Widow -x-Strawberry Rhino --Turned into Tetras !---What U think ?


----------



## Keef

The mood about weed is changing and I tried to work up the nerve to go to one of the meetings of the local chapter of NORML !-----I just can't do it !--- I want to stand up with the people fighting for what's right !--- I have to stand there silently and nod when someone  tells me of the health benefits of weed !--- This has caused me a lot of inner turmoil !---Most of the people talking about the health benefits of weed do 't know squat about weed !-- I'm torn !


----------



## Hippie420

Just plowed an honest ten inches of that white stuff outta my driveway so the Pullet could get in. You ought to come up and play in it, Keef. It's just like beach sand 'cept it's white.....and wet.......and cold.


----------



## Keef

Give me chills just thinking about it !---Sun's shining about 85 out there !---I got so hot walking to the mailbox and back I had to fix some iced tea !--  Spring was yesterday  it's  summer today !---Hey Hippie I sent U a pic of some Zombie Juice --Scary just looking at the stuff !---


----------



## yarddog

Looks good hippie.  Do you run areo or dwc?


----------



## Keef

Taco Night !--- Get high and eat tacos ? --Life could be a lot worse !-- Hippie did it ever get cold enough for U to make bubble hash ?---I like bubble hash !----U know come to think of it --It ain't just bubble hash I like !--I like flowers !---Probably would like hash oil-- I don't know but I seem to like weed in all it's form ! ---I will eat it --!I will smoke it ---don't matter to me--- I just like to get high !


----------



## Hippie420

yarddog said:


> Looks good hippie. Do you run areo or dwc?


 I run R-DWC. I'll try and remember and take a pic of my veg tank.


----------



## yarddog

This little piggy went to market
This little piggy went home 
And this little piggy gunna run out of homegrown cuz he won't put the pipe down!!


----------



## Keef

That don't make U special Dog !-- It's a struggle  to try and grow enough !---I guess if I quit smoking till I had a reserve then maybe I could grow enough !---We always just almost there !-- 

Moved one of Hippie's  Mutants to aero today --It is risky but I made that one so if it dies --I make another just like it !---I done went Tetras crazy !--U got to have more than one variety  if U want to breed them !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo back from town ,almost blew away the  wind is howling, raining ..but no snow 
Y.D.I'm right there with you, sep I been buying for some time. .wife says that I smoke to much. ..who cares i love it & need it ......on that.note  ..:48:


----------



## Keef

That first pot farmer hurdle !--Grow enough to supply the household !--- I want about half dozen of them hash oil cartridges !--- Not only for research but they would help hold us over till we got over the hump !--
I don't blame U Cane !--I would buy some from the weed store to get me to the point I could supply myself !--Except only place around here to get weed is to buy brick from Jesus !---Do U really think we would smoke that if we had a choice ?-- Another reason to try to lay hands on so.e of those Hash Oil cartridges !--Be less chance of getting busted !---


----------



## yarddog

Pot store!?   What that is????


----------



## yarddog

I voted!!! Convicted felon and I got to vote for the first time in my life at age 27!


----------



## Keef

I know Dog !--I heard the stories about such things even saw a picture of one once !--Coulda been photo shopped for all I know !---Only thing that makes me think they might be real is dis one time Green Santa brought me this THC Gummy Bear !--Store package and stuff but I guess U could make a gag gift like that !--Onlyist thing that ruined that theory was the little unicorns running around the house about an hour after I ate it !--Did U know in little writing on the package --I shoulda read before We ate it ----Said right there in little bitty letters ---5 doses !--That would been good to know before I ate it !---So there might really be pot stores in some far away land !


----------



## Keef

Proud of U for Voting Dog !--- People dishonor those who shed blood to make sure we had that right when they don't vote !--Less than half the people who can vote don't !---Last election around here was a run off election --The turn out was 6% of eligible voters !--I didn't vote in the primary cause I got no horse in this race !---Come time for the general election ---I will be there !---May be voting against against someone instead of voting for someone !----The have a vote on weed legalization  ---I dig out all my I.D.'s and vote 3 or 4 times !


----------



## Rosebud

yarddog said:


> I voted!!! Convicted felon and I got to vote for the first time in my life at age 27!


That is awesome YD, good for you. Congrats.
Keef pm me and tell me what you want. I wont send it in the mail of course.

Had a big work out today She hands me 5 pound weights.. I said, you don't give those to little ole lady's that had a stroke. She said and I know, take em.  I did it too..... And a nice neck work on with heat and electricity..it was lovely.

Going to make a big batch of lemon and ginger tea...feel a bit of a detox needed, cause...pie.


----------



## Keef

Will do Rose !--I would never ask U to send something like that in the mail !--- I took 8 --T.E. and 4 B.B. cuts today!- --So 2 weeks to root a month or 6 weeks to veg then 8-9 weeks in bloom ---When will they be ready for harvest ?-- If I harvest on the 1st. or the 15th ?---Thought math was a thing of the past think again !--- U know ounces and pounds are too confusing when even drug dealers switched to the metric system !


----------



## mrcane

4:20. ..:48:


----------



## Keef

10-4 !-- Chief !---Full of taco salad !---Burning and watching  this new comedy show they call " The News" !---Vote for me and I'll set U free!-- I need to run for public office ! ---Can't do it !--That would be like a jobby-job !--I don't do Jobby-job stuff no more !--U know how that one time Kraven was changing jobs and we talked about how we perceive ourselves !---Why is it when I look in the mirror They's a pot pharmer looking back at me ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Life Rules:
--Always make it a double.
--Never turn down a piece of cake.
--Say yes sometimes when you want to say no.
--Don't get Herpes.


----------



## Keef

Just 2 rules !

#1 ---Don't get caught !

#2 ---Any questions ? --Refer to rule #1!


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippie is it cold up there ?


----------



## umbra

Hippie, those plants look happy and healthy


----------



## Hippie420

I thought the Old Hen had a funny smirk on her kisser when I said I'd do the dishes tonight. Damn, I didn't know we HAD that many dishes! Teach me to play nice guy.

She stopped at Tuff $hit Charlie's today and picked up a dozen pullets. Hope I can save the flock from the predators this summer. I sure do miss those organic free range eggs.
They'll spoil ya. Hard to eat store bought once you get a taste of the good stuff.


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> Hippie, those plants look happy and healthy


 They seem to be so far. They've got their little hands up, praying to the bulbs. Sure hope my one and only GG is a girl. I've heard lots of good things about the strain.

Bet your glad the trimming is done. Now for the sales.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. ain't it 4:20?



yarddog said:


> This little piggy went to market
> This little piggy went home
> And this little piggy gunna run out of homegrown cuz he won't put the pipe down!!



it never changes brother.


----------



## Keef

I got new baby GGs  coming up !---I get them sexed we'll make sure U got one --One way or another !--This first few I planted got stunted but these new babies gonna be fine !-- I hear good stuff about it too !

Hey I been drooling over a weed pharmacy site !---I didn't want to know what I couldn't have !-- but I couldn't take it anymore !---
Those Hybrid cartridges are what I been working on !-- Those prefilled cartridges screw right on to the same battery I use !--- Those prefilled hash oil cartridges look just like what the Doctor ordered !--- I gots to have some !---The weed don't tempt me any but I think I'd like those cartridges !


----------



## umbra

NCH just did a room of gg#4. It was impressive.


----------



## umbra

Hippie420 said:


> They seem to be so far. They've got their little hands up, praying to the bulbs. Sure hope my one and only GG is a girl. I've heard lots of good things about the strain.
> 
> Bet your glad the trimming is done. Now for the sales.


The hands have been bothering me on and off. RA runs in the family. I was given some high CBD rso and it really made a difference. Thanks


----------



## mrcane

Hippie420 said:


> I thought the Old Hen had a funny smirk on her kisser when I said I'd do the dishes tonight. Damn, I didn't know we HAD that many dishes! Teach me to play nice guy.
> 
> She stopped at Tuff $hit Charlie's today and picked up a dozen pullets. Hope I can save the flock from the predators this summer. I sure do miss those organic free range eggs.
> They'll spoil ya. Hard to eat store bought once you get a taste of the good stuff.



Still in the process of building a coop and chick's are coming out already....
  Dozen, that's a lot of chicks Eh Hippie??? That be lotta eggs No?? thinking about three maybe four got about ,,,ah,,,,not quite, A three X four coop....With three nesting boxes attached to it.....


----------



## yarddog

Hey ofc. Just dropping in.    Busy day,  if y'all get a chance drop by my grow thread and lend some advice.   See you tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420

mrcane said:


> Dozen, that's a lot of chicks Eh Hippie??? That be lotta eggs No?? thinking about three maybe four got about ,,,ah,,,,not quite, A three X four coop....With three nesting boxes attached to it.....


 
Not when you consider that two years ago, I had 64. I figure 12 of this breed will keep my family and the rest of the neighborhood in eggs for quite a while.



yarddog said:


> Hey ofc. Just dropping in. Busy day, if y'all get a chance drop by my grow thread and lend some advice. See you tomorrow.


 I'm not allowed out of the OFC. Mean people out there!


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Our nursery/veg area; the 3rd box out of sight has clones. The 2nd pic is Keef's dirt grow; that's the Tranquil Elephant rising above all!  She's so pretty; can't believe she came back from the brink of death! We'll get a lot of clones from her!



DD nice set up you have.  You must have a big house to grow all of that weed.  Do you have help in harvest?  I only had one plant to harvest last time and I can tell you that was a job.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Spent about 45 minutes in the growroom introducing some more beneficials to keep the bugs away & keep my plants healthy. All 3 boxes had perfect Ph's & mostly looking good considering I sent about a dozen over to the bloom room yesterday. Even gave Keef's dirt grow as well as the couple of houseplants some benes.
Was getting sleepy, but now I'm all wired up. Sleep is overrated, right? Maybe a nice nature show will lull me off....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Love The Twilight Zone!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Just catching up, On page 1037.  Not feeling to good these past few days got a Dr. appointment at 2:00.  Will see what he thinks.  Got to head back to bed for now.  Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## ness

Sorry I'm posting so early in morning.  It's just I can seem to have a decent sleep.  I tried to just read the post and than post much later but that didn't work.  See what happen later.


----------



## yarddog

Morning nes, and all those non-east coast folks still asleep.  Nice and cool this morning.    My breath is showing.  Pollen snorting season is almost upon us!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc and all it's peoples. we down to the nut cutting, i'll be painting all day. i'll look in later if i get a chance.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Moon & stars are out bright,... Clear & cold this AM :48:


----------



## yarddog

Hey mrcane, you looking at the stars that came by my house a few hours ago.


----------



## mrcane

Yep Gonna be a good frost when the light starts to hit the sky...
    Better than being in the Hippies Boots...He be getting That white stuff,, a$$hole deep to a giraffe....No thanks No more.....I be Happy with being right here...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh!--- Gonna take more than one cup of coffee to get this ole cowboy moving today !--  Might better refill the pipe too !-- 
Nes -One day we gonna need help trimming but running 8 inch plants to bloom I think we can handle it for now !--- We bloom in a walk in closet !---


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper --I was looking at those Bhang and other brand "Cartridges "--- I been using pretty much the same device for nicotine juice for years !-- The only thing that might be different is the heating element !--They fill them --They can be refilled !--Messy business !---They sell a cheap empty cartridge for my e-cig -- Bout $7 each !---Can't remember what they called the cartridges with 20-30% THC are what I was calling Liquid Weed !-- Take the hash oil and reconstitute something close to the strength of the original weed !
Right now all those hash oil pens devices destroy all the terepenes that give weed taste and smell !--It's  all about THC and CBDs !-- I can play that game !-- What I would really like is an extraction process that preserves them !---So that the hash oil will have the concentrated essence of the original weed !--Reconstituted in Liquid Weed will be just that the original weed in Liquid form !--- Lots of good medicine being lost without those terepenes!--


----------



## Keef

Lokk ya'll yes I got a high plant count right now but it plant 4-6 seed from each variety but I just want one plant --The pic of the litter !--So if I plant 6 seed each from 4 varieties --I might get 24 plants but then I will narrow it down and have only 4 plants out of 24!-- 

Hey Umbra did U have any production numbers on that grow ? ---By the plant or square  yard / meter ?


----------



## Keef

Hybrid Cartridges !!--That's  what they call them !


----------



## Hippie420

Guess who's snow bound again? Damned if it ain't deeper than last time! Different kind of snow, though. Last stuff was wet and would have been great for a snowman the size of the Great Wall of China. This stuff is light and fluffy. Might be able to plow the whole blasted road if need be.

It isn't beer day, the wife isn't working today, and I think the Pullet is looking forward to gold bricking today. I'll clear the driveway and see if the inspiration hits me to clear the road.

In the mean time, the chicks and seedlings are doing fine. Got lots of food and weed. Snow bound isn't so bad.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippie ? --If U said what kind of chicks U got , I missed it ?---I bet U got'm in a box on sawdust under a light bulb !---  I might be a city boy but I miss having animals around !--Guess that's  why I got 4 dogs and a parakeet !
Hippie 1 mil. of that florescent orange pickle juice in a 100 mil of water and  soak sprouts for 24 hours --rinse them a long time then plant and wait !
Nes hope U feel better soon !

Where's Kraven ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im out of Cartridges damnt. I love those things. I can pick my Pen up at anytime and take a hit. Dont have to mess with lighters,matches,pipes and ashes,,grinding,,,nothing,,,,,just pick it up and smoke. I love it.
And yes you can get them in Sativa,Indica,,or Hybrid. And in just about any strain. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I was at a weed store Web site last night window shopping !--- When I finally quit smoking and got on a e-cig --I couldn't go back !--Like U said --No lighter - no ashes --No ash tray !--It's  great !--Now the same thing made with a weed extract !---See Hopper I gots myself a plan !--Nicotine and THC in an e-cig !--- Have everything I need hanging on a lanyard around my neck !---I just take a toke and drop it !--My electric necklace !---I got no doubt I can do this !


----------



## Hippie420

The chickens are Black Sex-link. Guess the daddy was a Rhode Island Red, and momma was a Barred Rock. Supposed to be one of the most prolific large brown egg layers. We'll see.

Nes, get better. I don't like having my peeps sick, especially the sweet ones!

Looks like THG is inda house! What's up, girl?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes you can Bro,,but you dont need that nasty *** nicotine.  It is bad for you little brother.  Restricts blood flow,,inflames your arteries where plaque sticks to the walls,,raises BP. Open Heart surgery sucks Bro. It hurts like hell and your getting Big Arteries bypassed by smaller Veins. Sorry Bro,,i just hate seeing my friends killing themselves with poison.


----------



## Keef

Hopper it's  the lesser of the evils of smoking !--For decades I smoked cigarettes! --- I got on the E-cig and I'm healthier !---I have an addictive personality! --I accept that I'm gonna be addicted to something so I figure I'll pick my addiction! -- No nicotine, caffeine or weed for breakfast and I 'm gonna shoot somebody or something !---It's best I just feed the beast !---
Besides U can't scare me with your open heart surgery --I assisted with 100s or maybe 1000s  I didn't count ! We be doing lung surgery and the doctor would ask if anyone smoked then he would make U look and feel what lung cancer would do !---Get me so upset I'd have to go smoke a cigarette! 

Hippie animal is another reason I be wanting that Stoner Ranch !-- Grow weed and get some goats chickens and stuff !-- My Old Farts rolling in for the winter or just a vacation !-- Maybe put a pig on the fire and sample weed while it slowly cooks !  Last time I was looking at places about 60 miles south of San Antonio! ---I need some ideas to flesh out a plan for a Stoner Ranch !-- Maybe find a place with enough room for me to land a small plane !---Weed gonna by me a plane U know ?--Just a little 4 seater !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning!

Nes, honey, i am glad you have a doctors appointment. I hope you feel better soon.

Hippy, we had 2 rhode island reds chicks, they turned into huge roosters..that would walk in the house if the door was left open... They were HUUUUUUUGE.. they went to live on a farm  or the stock pot, don't want to know.

Umbra what is the high like on the GG4?


----------



## Keef

Once my little brother showed up at the house with a half dead billy goat in the back of his truck !--His Chow and torn it up pretty bad !--Half his scrotum tore off with testicles exposed --Bill was had a bad infection !--Cleared off my work table tied him to it so he could move and went to work !-I had to take his nuts wasn't no saving them !---Cut all the dead tissue off ---sewed him up where I could !--Gave a him a shot of antibiotics !--D.D. and I nursed him back to health !--Bill recovered and went to a farm where he llwas pampered an lived a long happy life !---D.D. had just become a nurse and she helped but it affected her deeply !---


----------



## Rosebud

my dad didn't let me be in the barn when castration was happening.. i can still remember the smell of the whatever he used..oh so horrible smelling.


----------



## Keef

What was this talk of Acapulco Gold the other day ? --So.eone had some seed ? ---Are they gonna plant them ?
Rose --D.D. said she'd  p.m. U !-- 

Giggy --Ya'll know how I'm bad about jumping in without thinking something thru first ?--- I took about a tablespoon full of bag seed Giggy sent me a long time ago to practice making tetras and put them to soak !--When they germinate and they doing it now --I'll treat them with my Zombie Juice and put them in a planter out back !--I can't leave them there for the season but maybe they be something there !--Did think any further than that !--Worked on Hippie's  seed --it'll work on these !--This gonna be the tetra from unknown seed !--Got that pack of free seed from Nirvana soaking too !-- No telling what we gonna get !--Anyway Giggy U might want to start thinking of a name for your tetra !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, any pickle juice work? Certain brand? Isn't pickle juice just vinegar? Am I asking enough questions? What is the sound of one hand clapping? (I know the answer to the last one!)


----------



## Keef

No Hippie--I just use pickle jars in my high tech genetic modification lab !--Not just any pickle jar will work !--One hand clapping ?--- That bright orange stuff is my stock solution !--When U making a solution of 1 to 8,000----It's  complicated !--- I got to play with the strength see if there is any difference !-- I want to see what grows from these treated seed U sent before I treat anymore of them !
If thing go my way ---I'll be breeding a tetra male from these seed back to a untreated Dawg !--The seed will be triploid (3n)----They'll  grow a sterile plant !-- But I'll treat those triploid seed and from those seed will be grow plants that are (6n)!----All Dawg !---A 6n Dawg male is gonna need a name !----Any normal diploid fee U breed him to will produce tetraploid seed !--I'll need a King Dawg and another unrelated 6n male and I don't need anymore Zombie Juice I can breed tetras just like we do regular plant !---Big Pharm gonna use a 6n male on a 4n female and feminized them !--Acres of weed --All female --No seed ever !-- They not the only one who can do it !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I was at a weed store Web site last night window shopping !--- When I finally quit smoking and got on a e-cig --I couldn't go back !--Like U said --No lighter - no ashes --No ash tray !--It's great !--Now the same thing made with a weed extract !---See Hopper I gots myself a plan !--Nicotine and THC in an e-cig !--- Have everything I need hanging on a lanyard around my neck !---I just take a toke and drop it !--My electric necklace !---I got no doubt I can do this !


 I'm with Hopper on this one. Just F' disgusting. Never mix the 2. Pure weed only.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> good morning!
> 
> Nes, honey, i am glad you have a doctors appointment. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Hippy, we had 2 rhode island reds chicks, they turned into huge roosters..that would walk in the house if the door was left open... They were HUUUUUUUGE.. they went to live on a farm or the stock pot, don't want to know.
> 
> Umbra what is the high like on the GG4?


 I like it. Stoney, not a couch lock, but not a speedy sativa either. I know when NCH tried it for the first time, he didn't think it was all that. He's growing it because everybody wants it. The sample I tried had more of the chocolate diesel than the sour dub taste.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't want no nasty nicotine in cannabis oil.


----------



## Hippie420

Damn lazy stoner! Ya could at least soaked the durn label off'n it!


----------



## Keef

Maybe so we'll see !--I got no problem having 2 !-- Try it and see which way Iike best !--- As for giving up my nicotine?  ---Ain't gonna happen !---When ya'll were talking about cartridges I had something like those ink pens that had the ink in a plastic cartridge !--- So Window shopping at the weed store explained it all !-- Those Bhang vape pens work just like my e-cig works !---I understand better than most why a prefilled cartridge is the way to go !---Just screw it onto your battery and good to go !


----------



## Hippie420

umbra said:


> I'm with Hopper on this one. Just F' disgusting. Never mix the 2. Pure weed only.


 Don't wanna hurt my Cuz'es feelings, but I'm with ya's. When I want THC, that's what I want. Now, very quickly after getting my THC, I'll be hitting the nicotine, too.

To me, it's like beer and pizza. They're good together, but you wouldn't pour a beer in a blender and toss in a slice of pizza, would ya?


----------



## Keef

Best Maid Dill Pickles !--There is no other pickle !--Used to be called Del-Dixie !---That's  my lucky pickle jar Hippie !--
I be collecting all these girls so when the times comes if I want to run something like GG#4 -- I can run a whole room of it --All clones of the same fine young lady !-- A whole  room of the same plant !


----------



## Keef

Got a point there Hippie !


----------



## umbra

just some porn


----------



## yarddog

I had sex-links once.     Good layers.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Umbra!!!! Oh BUDS!!


----------



## Hippie420

Keef said:


> I be collecting all these girls so when the times comes if I want to run something like GG#4 -- I can run a whole room of it --All clones of the same fine young lady !-- A whole room of the same plant !


 That's the way I do 'em!


Umbra, looks down right tasty! I can almost smell 'em.......


----------



## yarddog

I think I had a budgasm


----------



## Keef

Bud Porn !--What else can U say !-- Jack Herer ?


----------



## Rosebud

yarddog said:


> I think I had a budgasm



That made me laugh.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Hippie about those girls !-- I can always let some go !-- I could do just fine with those 3 girls I work but I would like to have more of a choice !--- I want be able to keep all these varieties I got coming up !--But I ain't turn loose of nothing until I've smoked it !--- I moved a couple more babies to aero !-- I get this mess worked out I should be able to narrow it down --I only need that one perfect girl from each !--- Got 2 Strawberry varieties  and only need one strawberry girl !-- Got 4 Blueberry Widows I hadn't planned for !---GG#4 --Got 4 nice babies and a couple stunted ones --I want a GG#4 boy and girl --Hippie's Dawg --Got several from when I checked for fertility !--Gonna keep a girl !---Rose's  Purple Haze with that Blueberry lemonade flavor I hear it has !-- So I'm up to my eyeball in varieties! ---And if it's  wrong ? ---I don't want to be right !


----------



## Hippie420

How tall do you let 'em get when you sex 'em?


YD, you might need a sneeze guard for your computer.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud Porn !--What else can U say !-- Jack Herer ?


yes


----------



## Keef

What's on deck Umbra ?--Gonna run it again ?


----------



## umbra

No I'm not going to run it again. Next is the Emerald Cup winner, cherry limeade.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats what i want some of Umbra, cherry limeade. Yummy


----------



## Keef

They make me Krazy Hopper !---Cane be smoking  all sorts of stuff from the weed store !-- Rose be smoking something new everyday !---Umbra be growing a garage full at a time !-- I would smoke some of that cherry limeade right now !--- B.B. being good to Keef today !--- Fresh off the drying rack !( coat- hanger) and glad to have it !--- 
What's  for supper ?


----------



## Keef

Hippie 6 inches or so tall and it's  off to bloom to be sexed !--- Snatch them girls back into veg and grow them big enough to chop into half dozen pieces --When I got rooted clones and the original root stock has recovered then I'll send it to bloom -- By the time I harvest it the first time I'll have plenty clones !--- Gonna have to thin it down this summer !--


----------



## Rosebud

2 hydrangeas, 3 roses, 1 elderberry bush pruned.. good night now. lol


----------



## Keef

Don't be a sissy woman Rose !---Be acting like U had a stroke or something !----Take care of yourself girlfriend !---Remember that word --MODERATION !!!--- Eat more veggies than meat don't be outside overdoing it pruning flowers and stuff !---

Where is Kraven ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cherry limeade!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Cherry limeade!!!!



Yummyyyyyyyy , Yehaaaaaaaaa.  :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Hey U free state peeps hook a brother up !---I use a Kanger Tech --mini Protank-11 (V2)----I was looking at the oil for vaping said thier brand or any refillable e-cig system !--- Mine should work just fine shouldn't it !--
I was thinking instead of chasing down some prefilled cartridges --I could just try to find the oil and run it thru my e-cig !--Anyone see a problem !--It's not like I can go to the e-cig store and ask if I can run hash oil thru thier e-cig system !---I gotta chase some of this stuff down !--I gots questions !


----------



## Keef

One at a time now  !--I can hardly get a word in edge ways !


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. came home looking like a dark blue smurf, but it is painted. paint pot is crap so we had 4 auto paint guns going at the same time.

umbra, nice bud porn. be glad when i got something to show.


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, you made me think of my dead buddy Redskin. We were working on a large crew, and there was a couple of guys that really pushed the limits on goofing off. They did the bare minimum work, left early for lunch, and were always the last to come back.

I see him grinning like a jackass eating briars at lunch time. He tells me to pay attention when the goof offs came back from lunch. They came wandering in ten minutes late, grabbed their screw guns, and when they pulled the triggers, POOF! Instant smurf. He'd taken a bottle of blue chalk for a chalk line and filled up the veins in the cooling fans connected to the armature. I seriously hurt myself laughing so hard.


----------



## Keef

Used to work the paint room some --Machine grey !--Big exhaust fan would Suck pot smoke right out the top !---Open the door to the paint room without knocking first --I paint U machine grey !--Smoked a lot of weed in that paint booth !--- Most stayed away cause the crazy mofo will shoot U with that paint gun !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy U heard from Kraven ? --He been MIA last couple days !--I'm starting to worry about him !---He usually don't just up and disappear !--Hope all is well !

Hippie --It still cold up there ?


----------



## Hippie420

If you call eight degrees cold, it's still cold.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, i'm a dragging this morn. yall have a great day.



Keef said:


> Giggy U heard from Kraven ? --He been MIA last couple days !--I'm starting to worry about him !---He usually don't just up and disappear !--Hope all is well !
> 
> no i haven't but i haven't been real active myself.


----------



## giggy

Hippie420 said:


> Giggy, you made me think of my dead buddy Redskin. We were working on a large crew, and there was a couple of guys that really pushed the limits on goofing off. They did the bare minimum work, left early for lunch, and were always the last to come back.
> 
> I see him grinning like a jackass eating briars at lunch time. He tells me to pay attention when the goof offs came back from lunch. They came wandering in ten minutes late, grabbed their screw guns, and when they pulled the triggers, POOF! Instant smurf. He'd taken a bottle of blue chalk for a chalk line and filled up the veins in the cooling fans connected to the armature. I seriously hurt myself laughing so hard.



i'm a jokester myself. i have been known to do stuff like a blow dryer full of baby powder for starters.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy....:48:  
  Them paint booths are not good for a person's Brain......:
Painted with lots of epoxy,,, And it Is some bad sheeet.....  "Please Be Careful"


----------



## WeedHopper

I went to school for AutoBody and Paint,,,even painted the Wardens car and truck. I was a good body man and real good with paint. Now i paint Buildings cause i make allot more money. Much bigger surface area. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Morning  O.F.C. !--- That's  the ticket ---working in that paint room made me crazy !---Not my fault !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, Rose & the rest of the OFC.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning Hippie, how is the weather in the mitten?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Cleaning day. nuff said


----------



## Keef

Still trying to get my stiff a** up out this chair and check the pharm !-- I'm expecting  a Bubblicious girl in a few days !-- Maybe another toke or 2 first ?


----------



## yarddog

Yo!!   Day after hump day.    Punching the clock today.   Catch you stoners later


----------



## Keef

Made to the dirt pharm --hadn't made to to the water yet !--Looking good !-- Gonna be a competition to see which blueberry and which strawberry I keep !-- Got Blueberry Elephant ( Trips-x-T.E ) -- Blueberry Widow ---Strawberry Rhino --Strawberry Elephant ( T.E. --x--Widow --x-- Strawberry Rhino ) !--- 
I be treating another batch of seed tommorrow! --- I got everything I need to find my Green Grail --Just gonna take some time !
What up Rose ? -- Hippie ?
Have a good day Dog !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I do yoga to relieve stress.

Just kidding,  I drink wine in yoga pants.


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Morning Hippie, how is the weather in the mitten?


 Heat wave. 26 sweltering degrees. Supposed to get into the 50s Sunday, so this last batch of snow will be gone. Don't want to jinx myself, but I'm thinking it should be the last of it.

Critters to feed, seeds to plant, and beer to drink. See all of you later.


----------



## Keef

Hippie ask yesterday how big I let plants get before sexing !--- Felt like I had been busted !-- When my tetras are 6-8 tall I'll sex them ( month plus?) --Anyway -There will be a tetra male !--- I'll let him run and cross him on  several girls but especially Hippie's Dawg  !---By the end of summer ---I'll have triploid seed !---I'll treat those seed and from them will grow 6n plants and one of those is the 6n King Dawg !--- With him and his side kicks --- I breed all the tetras I want ! ---No more genetic modification --Just breeding !---


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC. Just heard on the news that they are going to look into using marijuana for health reason.  Thought I would never hear though word in the State of GA.  Been to the Dr's and found out that I have bronchitis. He order a chest Xray and a scan of my head.  Which I am interested and seeing the out come my brain.  It is in the 70's and sun is shining.


----------



## Keef

Hope U get well soon Nes !---I to can see the light at the end of the prohibition tunnel !---May yet see weed legal in Texas !--- I been preparing for that day !---Every cycle I get to run before then I will get better !---The bugs D.D. can handle !--- 6 more months I'll be ready to kick the production cycle into gear !--- Can U imagine never smoking anything but brick weed then discovering weed like we grow ? --I don't know about other places but I'm gonna rock these people's world come the end of prohibition! ---They don't know about extracts -- Hash oil vape pens ? --What's that ? --U mean U can get high eating weed ? -- What I grow is gonna send some to the hospital thinking they overdosed and think they gonna die !---I laugh at them !--Sissies !


----------



## ness

Keef what is brick weed?  I love hash.  I once saw on tv that this couple call an 911 because they eat weed brownies and they think they overdosed.  I thought that was a crazy thing to do.  I have my cuts of my last grow in the freezer I want to make hash but I haven't look into how to make it.  Or I will make some brownies out of it.


----------



## Rosebud

nes, i hope you get better really soon.


----------



## Keef

Mexican weed is compressed into kilo bricks Nes !---It's what most of America smokes !--I think Giggy calls it bag weed !---  If U ever smoked weed that had flat buds it was weed from south of the border !--- When U ready to make hash --Hippie is the resident bubble hash guru !---Rose makes RSO --- Great medicine !---She has a machine but it can be made without one !-- Listen to Rose and get well quick !


----------



## RubyRed

I have not smoked brick weed since the 80s.


----------



## ness

Thank you Keef and Rose I will get better.  Time for a nap.  Have a good day:tokie:.


----------



## Keef

Man that's  brutal !--Moved 4 babies from dirt to aero --2 of Hippie's Mutants a Blueberry Widow (Trips -x- Widow) and a Blueberry  Elephant ( Trips-x-T.E )--Little 2 inch babies busted out the dirt wash they roots off and stick them in a cup and collar in aero !--Some don't make it !--Plant has to be strong to endure what I do to them !--- 
Nes when prohibition ends there are be people falling out the wood work saying they be growing weed a long time but have no proof they know squat about weed !--- They looking for someone who can document thier grow experience---U just tell them U Nes from The O.F.C. cause by then U gonna know all about weed !--and if there's  something U don't know someone in the O.F.C. gonna know the answer !


----------



## Hippie420

No good deed goes unpunished. Took the tractor out to clean out from the mail bozes so the mail lady could get to 'em. On the last pass, I hung that dirty bastard up in the ditch like a side of beef. Think the ******* neighbor, whom I'd punched 60 holes for so he could put up his God awful fence would pull me out? Nope.

Called my tech buddy. Pulled the rotten %@#&er out in a flash. I hate winter. Ain't real crazy about the neighbor, either.

Back is screaming, and I've got seeds to plant. Get them done and I'm taking a shower and heading for the bar. Time to drink 'til I can't see straight.


----------



## Keef

I know Hippie !--I just hate plowing snow myself !


----------



## Hippie420

When it rains, it pours. Just got a letter from the state saying they couldn't process my card and were sending back my cash. Wonder why they didn't send the money back with the letter?
I'm heading for the Caregiver Connection to find out what the hell happened. Damn.


----------



## Keef

Ain't the end of prohibition great ? --- One year Rose can have 15 plants this year 4!--Hippie sign up for an mmj card renewal and gets rejected !---Now they got your name an address !---Tricky bastids !--I think I just keep my name off the list !--- Not that I don't trust the government!


----------



## Hippie420

Well, the $hit storm gains intensity. Went to the Caregiver Connection; Doors were padlocked. Owner of the building told me they were closed. No $hit? Then he recognized me from the Good Ole Days. Told me that the head honcho had been busted. Turns out, the idiot had acid and 'shrooms in the place when the cops waltzed in.

I'm calling the state and finding out what the fornicate is going on with my license. In the mean time, I'm back to outlaw. Guess the outdoor grow is screwed big time.

Some days, you get the bear. Today, the bear dines on the Hippie.


----------



## Keef

That Sucks Hippie !--So U guilty by association! --- It was a good dream to be all legal and stuff !---Sorry !---It's  about time for the national end to this stupid a** war on America !---That's  exactly what it is !--We are not criminals! ---They say we are !---


----------



## Rosebud

Oh shoot Hippie, that is a terrible bad rotten no good day. I wonder what is up? Sorry, don't drink yourself to death.. almost but not quite.


----------



## Keef

I've said more than once that I was at the O.F.C. to learn !--- I don't like learning at U guys expense !---Hippie trying to do the right thing and look at how that worked out !--Rose what 4 plants U gonna grow next year ? -- This is not right !---I refuse to obey they stupid a** law and I've made peace with breaking it !---Makes me no lesser a person or American !--Don't Tread On Me !


----------



## Rosebud

I have to grow a big Harlequin as everyone needs that medicine. After that I am not sure. I have some La's about to flip and i think i have that cloned.  so that is a possibility..I have great genetics that need to be tried...who knows Keef... Looking forward to it kinda.


----------



## Keef

Where is Kraven ? -- If he was around he'd be taking care of his plants and would surely check in !-- His state is not one of the "Free States" !---I hope all is well !--Wish he would check in !


----------



## giggy

evening folks, time for a bowl. puff puff pass

kraven you got e-mail.

nes hope you get to feeling better.

hippie that sux.

rose can that be 4 plants in your yard and then 4 plants in your neighbors yard too?

keef i'm with you, i won't even sign anything from norml.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Where is Kraven ? -- If he was around he'd be taking care of his plants and would surely check in !-- His state is not one of the "Free States" !---I hope all is well !--Wish he would check in !



keef i looked at his profile and it said he was here yesterday morning. he may just be busy with the new job.


----------



## Keef

Cool Giggy !--I was worried about Kraven !--That makes me feel better !--I worry about U guys !


----------



## yarddog

Good thinking giggy.  Thanks for checking his profile.     Got me a frozen pizza in the oven.   Took a picture of a new stem I got.  Still looking for an old skool beaker bong.


----------



## Keef

I wouldn'ta  thought about checking like that Giggy !---


----------



## giggy

i was gonna shoot him a pm but ended up sending a e-mail.


----------



## Keef

Is it just me or has this been a tough day !--I know Hippie didn't !--

They gonna drive right back underground before U know it unless something happens national !--I just gonna pack a pipe and hope tommorrow is a better day !


----------



## Rosebud

smoking a bowl of nurse larry with a tad of la con on top. yum. Had a lovely baked chicken and here I am baked...

It was a hard day out Keef... poor hippie is probably not feeling too bad bout now. 

Lets do this again tomorrow!  hugs ya'll.


----------



## mrcane

Evening all. ....was another busy day. ..girls just went to bed. ..starting to frost up some. ..
Hippie Sorry, what a fu****  bummer! !!!
      May we puff? ??...:48:


----------



## mrcane

:confused2:.......:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --  It's  that time again !


----------



## giggy

morning everyone, happy fry-day. things should start slowing down a bit here and i should have a little more time to do some of the things i need to do. i got two girls (white widow x big bud and bbb x bpu) in the flower box that have started flower. i got two sour diesel clones in the bubble cloner that have the knots for roots. almost two weeks with no cloning gel just water. i need to speed that up. yall have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

Laying low....but always lurking Keef


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> evening folks, time for a bowl. puff puff pass
> 
> kraven you got e-mail.
> 
> nes hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> hippie that sux.
> 
> rose can that be 4 plants in your yard and then 4 plants in your neighbors yard too?
> 
> keef i'm with you, i won't even sign anything from norml.



Checking now giggy.


----------



## Keef

Kraven in the house !---Just good to know all is well Cuz !--Lurk away !


----------



## Keef

Gotta get the respirator and space suit out today !---Got some sprouts that about to spend the next 24 hours  getting they genetics modified !--I keep doing this regularly until I see what I'm looking for !--


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Time for :spit: and :bong1:.  Got a new little water pipe in the mail yesterday.  It smoke real smooth.  loading it up now.


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> evening folks, time for a bowl. puff puff pass
> 
> kraven you got e-mail.
> 
> nes hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> hippie that sux.
> 
> rose can that be 4 plants in your yard and then 4 plants in your neighbors yard too?
> 
> keef i'm with you, i won't even sign anything from norml.



Thank You, giggy, I do feel better with the med's kicking in.


----------



## Keef

Good for U Nes !-- I'm gonna try to move more today !--I hope U feel better today !


----------



## ness

Took a pee test for the kidney I thought for sure they were going to test for marijuana and I was ready to talk about it, but they didn't.  I don't know what the would do.  Coffee should be done looking forward to my first cup of the day.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Good for U Nes !-- I'm gonna try to move more today !--I hope U feel better today !



Thank You, Keef.  Wishing you have a good day, I wish with no pain.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads.yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> :confused2:.......:smoke1:



These are confusing day's.  I don't know what the future will hold and I am going to stop worrying about it and live out my life in peace.  I think we deserve it in our retirement.  Thinking of Strawberry Boon wine.  Those were the hippy days.


----------



## Keef

Nes I wouldn't want to go back to those days !-- These days when it's  just a matter of time until weed is legalized! -- These are the best days to live !--Nothing wrong with reminiscing about the past but this is Now !--- I was lost and wondering around with no direction and D.D. bought me a pack of White Widow seed and a little LED !--- I had already said I would never try to grow weed with a hot light in a tight grow  area !--- LEDs may not be the best lights but they work well enough and don't use as much power as hot lights !--They've come a long way since I got that first little light !---Anyway growing weed gave me a purpose again !-- Then I bumped into these old farts when I was looking for a solution to a knat problem !
D.D. got involved by helping do research and after that first run of Widow whipped our a** at  the beach.-------The rest is history !--- Somehow got caught up and it has become a little more than just a hobby !--- I heard about these legendary tetraploid weed varieties! ---I wanted one !-- I can't seem to lay hands on one so I started researching how they were made !--- I can be hard headed !----I can't get one -- I make my own !---


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc..took a sunrise pic for you but my camera or me is stupid.. it just quit downloading pics.  

Oh well... happy friday.


----------



## ness

Morning Rose.

Keef I grow up living on the beach.  Can, you hear the waves when trying to sleep?  I sure miss the beach.  The sand on your feet and the ocean to cold you off.  

My heat went up to 88 yesterday, and some of my leaf curled under.  The plants are turning out to be different sizes.  Don't like it, but I will deal with it.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--The vampire is sleeping in today she got to work tonight !--- I been mulling over the future of the grow this morning !---I could grow the hell out some weed in Happy Frog --but if I can master this water farming it would be best in the long run !---D.D. say true that aero under LEDS is the most economical way to grow weed !---No used dirt or high humidity from watering to deal with !--- The least amount of water per crop!--Lower power cost per unit with LEDS and with less heat there's less need more modifying the environment ( extra power use by AC )-
It ain't easy !--- but it can be done !--- I'm still tempted by dirt !--
Looks like in a few days I'll be adding Bubblicious to the harem !--Sexing 2 and they both are packing leaves closer and closer !!-I need to see that little white V before I get too excited !--If that Bubblicious knew how hard I'm gonna work it --The thing would turn hermie in a minute !


----------



## Rosebud

Are you in flower  or veg nes? good morning nes.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## ness

Still in veg, Rose.  I lost my notes on how long to stay in veg. and how long it take in flowering.  They are Aurora Indica.


----------



## Rosebud

then if they are in veg, you can top the one that is too tall if you want.
 How tall are they? how long in veg?


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? --Get it cleaned up and ready to run again ?--- That's  a 2 car garage right ? ---How many ants can U finish in that much room ?-- Pro-Mix -- I could do that !


----------



## Keef

Nes if U decide to top a plant---Strip some leaves off the stem and stick in dirt and keep it moist and it may root out !--That be how I do except I use an aero cloner !--Bozo clone in dirt like that all the time !


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> Took a pee test for the kidney I thought for sure they were going to test for marijuana and I was ready to talk about it, but they didn't.  I don't know what the would do.  Coffee should be done looking forward to my first cup of the day.



i never lie to my doctor. glad your feeling a little better, it should get a little warmer for you as well. we should be in the mid to upper 60's tomorrow.


----------



## ness

Rose my plants are 21 days into veg.  Well it turns out that two are 11 1/2 inches and one is 8 inches.  Do I cut off some off the fan leaf?  Not going to cut any of the tops off yet.  They look so pretty.


----------



## ness

Thank You, giggy.  No, I never lie to my Dr. either.  Yes, I love this kind of weather.  I'm enjoying it very much.  This year I am going to make me a little den in the woods, so I can enjoy mother nature.


----------



## ness

Giggy sorry I call you cane.  I fix it.  :48:


----------



## Keef

Giggy I only tell a doctor what he needs to know to do his job !--
Nes if U cut the top off it forces the side branch to grow and makes for a busier plant !--- leave the fan leaves alone they power the plant !--Or U can just let it go they do make pretty plants !---I'm limited on how high I can let them get !---Those seed came from Nirvana seed if U want to see what they say about it !--Just remember these are regular photo seed !--That means there will be mixed girls -- boys and hermies !--Sounds like they big enough to sex --When U ready turn the lights down to 12/12 --Within a week or 2 they will show third sex !--Chop down anything that is not female !--Then turn lights on for 24 hours straight then return to 18/6 and grow just the girls to the size want then turn the lights back to 12/12 until harvest which should be about 8-9 weeks later !


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, this is a great time to top them.. really instead of one big top you will have several tops.. As keef said don't take off the fan leaves, they are the solar panels that give the plant energy.


----------



## ness

keef yes I will cut the tops but I want to take a picture first.  I hope to go into town and get my cam. fix.


----------



## Rosebud

I would like to go to you little den in the woods. One of my best memories of my sister in law, (rip) was we went into the big woods in west virginia on her property  and there were huge slabs of granite covered in moss. I took a big one and lay down and so did she. We looked up at the huge trees and felt small and insignificant in this world. It was awesome. I miss her.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Giggy I only tell a doctor what he needs to know to do his job !--
> Nes if U cut the top off it forces the side branch to grow and makes for a busier plant !--- leave the fan leaves alone they power the plant !--Or U can just let it go they do make pretty plants !---I'm limited on how high I can let them get !---Those seed came from Nirvana seed if U want to see what they say about it !--Just remember these are regular photo seed !--That means there will be mixed girls -- boys and hermies !--Sounds like they big enough to sex --When U ready turn the lights down to 12/12 --Within a week or 2 they will show third sex !--Chop down anything that is not female !--Then turn lights on for 24 hours straight then return to 18/6 and grow just the girls to the size want then turn the lights back to 12/12 until harvest which should be about 8-9 weeks later !



Thank you Keef, I have written that down.  Wishing for two females.


----------



## Keef

Nes those Widow seed D.D. bought me when I started growing again is still alive and thriving !--- She'll be 3 years old in August --Once I got a female I know all rooted cuttings will be female so I keep her growing by rotting limbs I cut off !--I want to be able to fill a warehouse with all female plants is I need !--A whole warehouse full of cuts from one plant if desired !---
Is it gonna be wrong of me to take the best work the breeder can do and breed it to a tetra and increase the THC level by 3-5% ? ---I don't have a moral issue with it because they could have done it too !---I'll never claim someone else's work as my own !---I'm just gonna be like the race shop and Jack the work up with blowers and nitrous !---It'll still be the same plant but different !


----------



## ness

Interesting plan Keef.  Maybe in the future, I will keep a plant alive, I just do not have the space.  I'm going to go check my seed info.  I just keep them in frig.


----------



## Keef

It never fail your best plant ends up being a boy or hermie !--That's  why I sex early !--Get them boys out or I'll have a room full of seedy bud !--That's  not gonna happen unless I mean for it to happen !-- I've bred my Widow several times !--Right now I have the Widow growing beside her grandchild !--I also got children of Trips from Umbra's Bunch !--Didn't I sent U some of those seed Nes ! --BPU-X-B.B ?


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> I would like to go to you little den in the woods. One of my best memories of my sister in law, (rip) was we went into the big woods in west virginia on her property  and there were huge slabs of granite covered in moss. I took a big one and lay down and so did she. We looked up at the huge trees and felt small and insignificant in this world. It was awesome. I miss her.



Sounds like a beautiful time, Rose.  Sorry, to hear about your sister in law.  Good friends are hard to fine.


----------



## Keef

Nes if I was in your situation I think I would find me a girl and start taking cuts and rooting them out ---Come spring I'd move all them little girls outside to the woods somewhere !--They should finish fairly fast !--I'd keep putting cuts out till mid summer ! Grow a mess of weed all the same plant !


----------



## ness

Yes, Keef, I got those BPU-X-BB in the frig.  You, told me they are not ready to sprout.  So, I think I will grow them after I grow the Bubblicious which is after this grow.  (Aurora Indicas)


----------



## ness

Have a good day OFC.


----------



## mrcane

Took a nap. ...don't know why the hell I got up at three this morning. ..girls got a little color back in them after a good feeding. .....well another wake and bake for me. ..:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !--I just finished a nap too !-- We old we sleep when we want !--Then wake up and get high !--It's what we do !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What up Umbra ? --Get it cleaned up and ready to run again ?--- That's  a 2 car garage right ? ---How many ants can U finish in that much room ?-- Pro-Mix -- I could do that !


Maybe 50. It depends on the size of the plants.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- Seems about right to me !-- I was just wonder about space !

Hey Giggy ---Hear those brick weed seed scream ? -- They'll come out the Zombie Juice at 3 central tommorrow !--  They's some F'ed up baby plants out that first batch !--- I'll get some pics next week they tiny !--- The first true leaf on one looks like it has half dozen fingers we'll see !--I also had a few  Other seed I'm treating !


----------



## Keef

4:28---I'm late !


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. my clock says 4:20, but it don't work and that is the time i have set on it so puff puff pass.


----------



## Keef

Need me one of those clocks Giggy !-- Working on a bowl !--D.D. getting ready for work !--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Need me one of those clocks Giggy !-- Working on a bowl !--D.D. getting ready for work !--



i hear you brother. looking forward to seeing what you get out of them bagseed. my pink lady that i need to get back to working with is bagseed. seems like they claim chemdog as bagseed but i read a story about that. in the story it was known high grade that that seed came from. you know even bagseed has to have a beginning somewhere.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --I got'm marked as Giggy's Brick !--Got a planter cleared out back cause it is spring here!--I gonna plant those teated seed there and see what survives !--Some interesting lives I'll bring it inside !--- When U sent them I said they were to practice making tetras !---Figured why not !--I think lots of those legendary varieties like-Chem Dawg -O.G. Kush -Desiel --Might have been been U.B.C. Chemo under another name !--Maybe even G-13 !-- but-- that would mean seed companies lie !---Surely they would never do that !


----------



## Keef

U know I have some problems resolving some weed genealogy !--Such as -I read on day that Acupulco Gold was one of the first tetras and is long gone !---Then my peeps start saying I got Acupulco Gold seed !-- 
I see one variety called S.A.M. ( Suface to Air Missile ) --It says it is a cross of Williams Wonder and U.B.C. Chemo !---Such a cross would produce "Terminator " (3n) seed they would not be able to reproduce !--Yet they are a normal plant !--- 
The success of making tetras with colchicine is 3 out of a 1,000 maybe !--This is where they said David Suzuki found U.B.C. Chemo !-- Looks like with this new process I'm gonna get a fist full out of a 100 !--What U gotta ask yourself is ---Did he or who ever made it just get lucky or is there a whole new frontier of weed we have yet to explore ?  I'm there !--I'll let U know !


----------



## Keef

While I'm my soap box !--I'm reading this book on weed and the "Weed Guru" says once U introduce polyploidy into a variety it is almost impossible to breed out !--- This is an ignorant lie !--From someone who obviously did not know what the hell they were talking about yet countless people will take it as gospel !---I would be much harder to maintain polyploidy than get rid of it !--Breed it to a normal ant and the plants grown from those seed are sterile !---End of polyploidy !--Stupid experts !


----------



## Kraven

Evening y'all. Lemme tell ya where I been.....Got this new "career" as a Revenue Agent, and it's a 90 day training program, so I go in from 9a-6p m-f. During that time I am allowed two 15 min breaks and an hour lunch. Lots a of book learning, got two 3 inch binder manuals so needless to say my old *** is really tired when i get home so i usually get medicated, look over my "home work" then crash......I'm happy, it's a really cool job with plenty of challenges, the first one being getting a crash course in my job functions. I hope everyone is doing well. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdieeee


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven --Hopper --What up ? --


----------



## Hippie420

Glad to hear you found your niche, Kraven.

Damn Giant snuck up on me again.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. i'm off of work as the drill is done. tried to sleep in this morn but the dogs wasn't having none of that. so it is wake and bake time. i have  my bowl but waiting on the coffee.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Kraven

Up... just grabbed my first cup of joe, filled my bowl with the fresh SSTD i took down, gonna make sure it's up to par so it is first smoke of the day....gonna be lazy today.

Edit: First hit I took a huge rip, could tell it has the same sweet/ sour taste but the green came through a little, it needs a few weeks to cure but it packs the same punch, one hit and I feel it really good. Nice and smooth on the intake and then it expanded quickly in my lungs and there was a hint on spice of the blow out and a good solid cough once so it meets my quality expectations.


----------



## Keef

Let me hold that a minute Kraven !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. ,Stars are still out and just a sliver of a moon. .thinking about Tai Chi in the park this morning. ...
    First things first :48:.....


----------



## giggy

morning keef, krav, and cane.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Kraven, when you mentioned the new job...as a stoner and a truly twisted individual, all I could see in my head was Granny( from the Beverly Hillbillies ) grabbing her shotgun and screaming...REVENUERS? LOL. I am constantly learning all kinds of subtle little things that you could never know by looking on the outside. While the Jack is stunning, while it is J1 (the first generation Jack ) its not that big a deal. Its a big yielder and everybody has it. So when I went to the dispensary to show them what I had, they showed me the other 3 lbs they had. I met with a weed broker. He handles 100's of dispensaries. He told me straight up exactly what it is worth and what his fees' are. I'm ok with it.


----------



## Keef

Go Umbra !
I'm dragging today !--Feel like I was shot at missed ---**it at and hit !


----------



## giggy

morning umbra.

hey krav you got mail again.


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang.   At a waffle house this morning.  Coffee and a waffle.   Took my project bike out today.   I am still doing shake down runs.    Getting the kinks and bugs worked out.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  :spit:and :bong2: time.  Top my #2 plant yesterday.  It was the biggest.


----------



## Rosebud

Are you feeling better nes?


----------



## ness

Hello Rose, yes, I am feeling better.  How are you feeling with your arm and stuff?


----------



## Rosebud

I am doing better, thanks nes.. I am glad you are.


----------



## ness

I think my plants are not growing right because of the heat flexibly.  The new leaf that start at the plant stew and fan leafs seem to be growing slow.  Wish my cam. was fix.  I would send pic.


----------



## WeedHopper

Evening my friends. Waiting on a Blue Dream and a Maui Waui  Cartridges.  Yehaaaaaaaaa 
They are from Auto Dabber.
http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2015/09/auto-dabber-changing-the-direction-of-vaping-bho/


----------



## ness

The heat goes from 63-68 at night.  When I get up I turn the heat on (no heat control) And, I would have to watch it so it does not over heat.  I don't let it go over 80.  Just look into my log book and it seems to me that I did not write down the last day i water.  Because, It noted that the last time was 2/18 and I know that isn't right.


----------



## ness

Evening WH.  Time to burn one peeps, :48:


----------



## Hippie420

They'll let you know when to water them, Nes. When they start to droop, it's time.

Don't sweat the temperature changes. Won't hurt 'em a bit.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Evening my friends. Waiting on a Blue Dream and a Maui Waui  Cartridges.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
> They are from Auto Dabber.
> http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2015/09/auto-dabber-changing-the-direction-of-vaping-bho/



i wish i could get in the door of some vape action like that, enjoy.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> The heat goes from 63-68 at night.  When I get up I turn the heat on (no heat control) And, I would have to watch it so it does not over heat.  I don't let it go over 80.  Just look into my log book and it seems to me that I did not write down the last day i water.  Because, It noted that the last time was 2/18 and I know that isn't right.



when i checked mine this morn they was about 62º and i took them back up to 75º. i like to keep them between 70º and 90º. we here in the south get them good hot days when you stand in front of the a/c and feel no change. some of my plants like the 85º to 95º range and thrive while others don't so i try to find that happy spot.


----------



## giggy

i have my first bubble clones. took two weeks tomorrow to get roots but i have two sour diesel clones that will go to the flower box real soon. i used a egg carton this time but will find something better to use. then it will be clones from everything. right now in the veg box is 3- 88g13/hp, 1- bubba kush 2.0, 2- northern lights, and 2- sour diesels. i need to thin it out as i have some others i want to try. i got some night shade, blue berry, and mazar. i also have a bunch keef has fixed me up with and may end up in the woods again. i want to have 6 or 8 moms in the veg box for a little variety, some of which are for the ol lady. she says she likes sativas more but you have to watch her with a good indica, it makes her happy.


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's, time for a good afternoon sesh, got the steaks on the grill and its a balmy, 73F what a nice afternoon to be high and eat red meat.


----------



## giggy

evening krav, package ready for monday.


----------



## Kraven

Cool, thanks bro


----------



## Keef

Not getting around very wl but I had to check on my peeps !---

U got it now Giggy !

I got those seed in a four hour rinse !--That's  the only thing I managed to do today !--- This too shall pass !-


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- Weather is changing !-- I be alright tommorrow! ---Giggy I'm excited for U cloning Cuz !--Such a little thing to be such a big thing !--- Now maybe some clones can travel !-- In about half hour I'll put these seed in some dirt !--Then we wait !---Then we hit them Dawgs again !-- I 'm pretty sure I got it done but more is more !---


----------



## Hippie420

With ya there, Cuz. Gettin' that damn tractor unstuck messed my back up big time. It did prove my thesis; A four wheel drive tractor will get stuck deeper than a two wheel drive tractor, especially with an idiot on the fuel pedal.

Drug my sore arse out of bed long enough to grab Mom some fish from her favorite restaurant. Back in bed with a buzz.


----------



## giggy

sorry your down hippie, your right a four wheel drive tractor does stick deeper. lucky the one i use has a bucket to help get it out.

keef good luck on your seeds. yes there are still some things i got to work out but yes i can see some clones moving around. i would like to try a clone gel to see how long that will take. i plan on a clone from all three of the g13's hoping for one male and two females to bx for some seed, but will take what i get and anything else i can hit. green santa needs a flight out.


----------



## Keef

They in the dirt Giggy !---Had some soup and I might yet live !--- I got some baby GG#4 that can wait till tommorrow to move to aero !-- Looking a lot like I got 2 little Bubblicious girl !---I don't take them back to veg until I'm sure it's  not a hermie !---They can fool U !-- I just need one girl to get many as I want !


----------



## Keef

Giggy I had to label those seed to keep up with stuff !--Labeled --Giggy's  Brick !---U got something U like better --Tell me now cause they looked like I got-r-done !--- I also treated Strawberry Ice ( Strawberry Rhino -x-Jamaican Ice )--and Strawberry Elephant !--( White Widow -x-T.E. -x- Strawberry Rhino ) ---I have an idea there will be no terepenes anyway well an antiseptic smell !  We'll see !--


----------



## Hippie420

Giggy, I tried with the bucket, too. If I'd had the backhoe on it, I could have pogoed the bastard out. Screwed the back up trying to get the rotovator off, so it stayed on instead.

Keef, don't know what your GG#4s look like, but the one and only I got is a beast. Growing like crazy.


----------



## Rosebud

So sorry Keef and Hippie that you both are hurting. Back pain sucks and i know you are in bad pain keef.
Giggy, i just now got roots, i think it has been three weeks. I think it was cold in the bay window even with the warming tray. Only one has roots.. fingers crossed.


----------



## Keef

Hippie the first 3 GG#4 that came up were attacked by root aphids --Had to take the root off and try to clone the tops---- Got some more just sending out thier first  set of true leaves but they healthy !-- Had to do the same to my Papaya !-- Most have rerooted and will be O.K. just lost a lot of grow time ! Nematodes be feasting on root aphids !--


----------



## Hippie420

I don't really hurt that bad, Rose. I'm just a whiner. It could always be worse.

I'm anxious to see what the new plants turn into. Some of 'em are down right pretty.


----------



## mrcane

Evening all. ....what a fantastic day we had here today..
 Ran into a cool guy at Tai Chi in the park this morning. ...turns out that he is a professional musician. ..went to his house and we proceeded to get lit up...Smoking this big a$$ bong some special bowl and we used a heat gun to light it. He said it was his old school vape. ...and it worked great. ...the hour drive home was special. ..made it guess we should lite up :48:


----------



## Keef

High Cane !--

Hippie sent U a pic !

Rose everyday isn't !---I'm lucky that it only gets bad sometime !


----------



## Keef

High Cane !--

Hippie sent U a pic !

Rose everyday isn't bad !-I'm lucky that it only gets bad sometime !


----------



## Hippie420

Here ya go, Cuz. 

View attachment 20160305_205913_resized.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--If I knew Hippie was gonna post it I'd took a better pic !---  That's  one of the treated sprouts !-- Not sure U can tell but the grow point looks to be putting out more than 2 leaves at a time !-- Looks strange !-- I should have waited till they were bigger before taking a pic !--What's  going on there is still hard to tell !--- I've got 4 true freaks maybe 5 !--- Are they tetraploids ? ---Can't be sure yet !--- I could end up with a Mixploid-! ---Part tetra --Part diploid !--6am. Where is your mind ?--Feeling pretty good this morning !


----------



## giggy

morning keef and the rest. i'm moving is about all i can say. got my cup of coffee and packing a bowl.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy !--Don't me wrong when I said I was doing pretty good today !--I'm making grandpa noises when I move but yesterday I wasn't moving much and could even think straight !--Feels like hot worms moving around in my left face !-- I just feel old and beat up but I'm better !-- Waiting on my Bubblicious to show her sex !---There's  2 I just need one girl !

Hippie --U got one GG#4 --I got one Head Trip !---Looks healthy hope it's  a girl !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> What up Giggy !--Don't me wrong when I said I was doing pretty good today !--I'm making grandpa noises when I move but yesterday I wasn't moving much and could even think straight !--Feels like hot worms moving around in my left face !-- I just feel old and beat up but I'm better !-- Waiting on my Bubblicious to show her sex !---There's  2 I just need one girl !
> 
> Hippie --U got one GG#4 --I got one Head Trip !---Looks healthy hope it's  a girl !



i hear you bro, that's me i was hoping to be able to move a little better today too. ground is still a little to wet to try to bring a big truck in, but i got to build a shop. they won't let me do a temp pole to build the shop cause the box has to be mounted to the building. i asked her how was i supposed to build the shop with no power. i think what i'll do is get a lean to for the side, sheet that end and mount the box, that's about all i can do. i do know after the shop gets built i'll have a nice grow room.


----------



## giggy

hey krav, when you defoliate your plants do you do it in veg or flower? i got two christmas trees in the flower bow that are just starting flower.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Got tons done yesterday. Whenever I meet up with NCH, I learn something new or a refinement of some kind. Normally I trim up plants, transplant them, and then spray them. After a brief discussion about it, I realized I was stressing the plants way too much. So now I trim them, wait 2 days. Transplant them, wait 2 days. Start spraying them every 3 days for 2 weeks. Hoping to see more vigor in the plants.


----------



## Keef

All can do now is adapt and find a way to get what U need Giggy !--  One day maybe the threat of jail for growing a little weed will be lifted !--- Some of us old school probably keep it hidden anyway !-- They need to get up off us !


----------



## Keef

Umbra when we quit learning we might as well quit growing !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra when we quit learning we might as well quit growing !


I don't know about that, lol. I hope at some point, I know enough.


----------



## Keef

They gonna mess around with ending prohibition down here Umbra they just give me more time to get freaky on they a** when it does end !---Umbra --I believe I might be able to break 30% THC with a GG#4 or T.E. triploid !--The mutants got the bloodlines !-- So a male tetra may be as important  as a girl !---Almost !--A tetra out these Dawgs gonna be fierce !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  Bake a little Wake a Little......:48:


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> hey krav, when you defoliate your plants do you do it in veg or flower? i got two christmas trees in the flower bow that are just starting flower.



Giggy, I do a good trim just before putting them in flower, then about 7-10 days later I hit the lowers again lightly clearing off anything that's 6 inches or more below the canopy. I try to get the energy concentrated in six colas, stake them up. I don't really hit them that hard, my goal is to make sure I get light down to the bottom of the plants at the flip shaping them with as little "defoliation" as possible.


----------



## giggy

morning umbra, rose, cane and krav. krav thanks for the info. i might take a couple off both of them, maybe the older leaves. they are pretty thick for what they are. i'm hoping they will stretch out a bit.


----------



## Keef

We moving on up !--We mostly smoke off the drying rack instead of drying in the oven !---Gonna see if I can buy enough to get over 5he hump good and supplying ourselves easily !-- The summer and fall we fought bugs !--D.D. done found the beneficial bugs so no more pesticides, home remedies and stuff !--These bugs are great !--Find directions for aero are never listed so U gotta figure it out !--  Things are starting to come together !--- That staking the bud up has become a problem !-- Thinking about an adjustable Web or net to support the plants !--Those 2 inch collars aren't big enough to support the buds !---Just a mechanical problem !---I still plan on redrilling my bloom boxes with 6 --4in grow spots !  Just blow the whistle! -- I'm close enough !---


----------



## Keef

Be moving some Papaya and Rose's Purple Haze to bloom to sex them on the 15th !--My Widow -Blueberry Blast and T.E. been good to me so it's  exciting to add more ladies !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, ok, coffee  on board as well as some cindy/nordle this morning.
Went out of town to a recreational pot store yesterday.  Wonderful guys working there, they offered me a job..what is this.. I have been offered 4 jobs in the last month.. wt heck?  I guess i should have a had a stroke before. although I am not looking for a job. These kids (30 years old were wonderful and we had big fun. I bought 2 ten dollar joints? can you believe that. One was platinum cookies and the other was a sativa called golden pineapple. It wasn't any better than mine. They were asking 60 bucks for an 8th??  i said, no thanks. It was fun to see all the stuff, i have never been to that kind of store before... 
Got some onion sets and potato starts... 

A lovely hippie child from another small town is coming today to take my shake. She makes things.... gathers and hunts for herbs and things ...she is a lovely flower child.. My sister knows her. she helped me harvest a bit last summer. looking forward to seeing her.  Ya just meet nice peeps when you grow pot, that is all.


----------



## umbra

Rose you are so lucky to have people like that around you. It's just too much like the wild west here. Everybody you meet is a potential ripper. There are all levels of growers out here, but I'm hanging with the elite growers and that alone makes you a target. So I keep the head down and draw as little attention as possible.


----------



## Rosebud

I respect that Umbra. You are a target. You have to be so careful. I hope you are always really safe.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, kids. Chicks and seedlings are doing fine. Got to call the state and find out what the hell the holdup is with my card. I hate dealing with office pogies.


----------



## Rosebud

Rolling a joint, the sun has come out, time to plant peas and onion sets...woohoo.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> They'll let you know when to water them, Nes. When they start to droop, it's time.
> 
> Don't sweat the temperature changes. Won't hurt 'em a bit.



Thank You, Hippie.  That is what I will watch for drooping leafs.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll I had a nap !--Ya'll get to all the cool stuff --I laid up with heat pack yesterday !-- Be careful out there Umbra !--- That one of the reasons I want to buy that Stoner Ranch !-- Security and room to get busy ! U know I have the clone capacity to fill up a barn easy !-- If I find the right tetra --Look out !--


----------



## ness

Good day OFC.  Time for my coffee and a couple of bowls.  Couldn't sleep again.  Not until  9: this morning then slept until 11:.  Got laundry to do today.  Oh and I top all my plants.  I think the one that is growing the best is a female, don't know as of yet.  I think I am going to order more lights.  I will get this growing situation under control.  If I get all three females I will plant two outside.  I'll just run a holes so I can water.  I don't think anyone will notice them through the woods.  It will not be on my land.  There is so much mother nature compost out there in the woods.  But, they will not get enough light I think.  Do the male plants have any THC?  It a shame to waste a plant.


----------



## ness

Hippie420 said:


> Here ya go, Cuz.



Hippie that so pretty.  Are they clones?


----------



## ness

Wishing everyone a great day.


----------



## Keef

No Nes !--Hipie posted the pic for me !---That is one of my babies that I genetically modified !--- I'm trying to make another kind of very rare pot !--  It's the same process they use to make seedless watermelons !-- The old process had only a couple survivors out of a thousand seed and they may not be what U want !-- I've got 4-6 out of a hundred !- and a big bag of seed Hippie sent me !-I'm trying to break the THC limit switch !---I swear I will U and Cane some out this week !-- I find what I'm looking for I share it with the O.F.C. !-- It may be something that has to be cloned !--


----------



## Rosebud

No nes, male plants don't have any thc. bummer but true.


----------



## Keef

My plan is to extract hash oil from my weed and I had planned to reconstitute the weed toke for toke like the original weed in an e-cig liquid --20 % THC !--Hopper keep singing the praise of hash e-cig liquid that is up to 80 % THC !---Saves me a step!-- I'll put into cartridges and refills !---I'm after something most potent !-- When U concentrate weed a few percent in the potency may mean a lot !- 3% high weed and it's concentrated x 4 that can be a hash oil with 12 % higher THC !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Rolling a joint, the sun has come out, time to plant peas and onion sets...woohoo.


   ...sun is in and out thunderstorms around weather can't make up it's mind. ....Rose planting outside ,,gotta get some onions in but still a little bit wet here. ..keef you are on your way Bro. ...
   Puff one :48:


----------



## Hippie420

Nes, take any males you come up with, dry 'em out, grind 'em up, and eat it (caps, brownies, etc.). Tell me if it doesn't have THC in it.


----------



## Keef

No Cane !--We on the way !-- If I find what I'm looking for --It is in my best interest to share it with my peeps !--It get caught --They make me watch them destroy my grow !-- A smart fellow might have some peeps who got it backed up for him !--- The smokes clears someone hooks me up with a cut and I I lost was some time and money !--- Cause there's  a good chance I'd be growing again !


----------



## Keef

Well I would decarb them first  Hippie !-- If I don't smoke I eat it !--


----------



## Hippie420

With as much time as they'll give ya in Texass, ain't anybody you know still gonna be breathin'.


----------



## Keef

Yes but I'm brain damaged Hippie !--- Seems to throw a wrench into the system !--- I didn't know any better !-- I just lay low and keep working and not move anything !--I should be fine !--There's  just that one rule I got !---Don't get caught !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I respect that Umbra. You are a target. You have to be so careful. I hope you are always really safe.


I may be paranoid, but that doesn't mean they aren'y out to get me, lol. So I normally check to see if anyone is following me and will do 3 left turns in a row, just to check if anyone is still following. The dogs let me know if anyone is nearby. I'm in the country and there isn't much traffic, so when someone is in the area it draws attention. IMO there are no doors or locks that will keep someone out that is determined to break in. All you can do is slow them down. Hopefully, it gives me time to react.


----------



## mrcane

Keef just back from the weed store. .see they had some oils in tubes say that you put them in a pen. .is that what you are looking for? ?
       Smoking on some Jilly Bean :48:


----------



## Keef

My dogs are just my early warning system Umbra !-- 
U know I stopped by to wish Hopper Best Wishes for his mom !---Drove the point home that I need a high CBD variety  !-- Rose gonna have to teach me stuff !


----------



## mrcane

So just ordered a new 600 watt digital ballast and a light hood for my neighbor..he has a tent 4 X 4 and I said I would help set him up. ...what color temperature is best for MH.and..HPS???


----------



## Keef

That's it Cane !---Errr -- I'm good !-- Get U some and see what U think !--It is discreet! ---Looking  forward to trying some soon !---


----------



## Rosebud

mrcane said:


> .what color temperature is best for MH.and..HPS???



Huh?


----------



## mrcane

Sorry Rose. .the color temperature on the bulb. ?wondering if I am running the right bulbs before I buy more ...space is 4 X 4 I am running 88,000 lumens at a color temperature of 2000K???on the HPS


----------



## Keef

Da ones U use seem to be working fine Cane !--U guys and these hot lights !--I can't do what I do with them !--Maybe  when I have more space and ventilation and a special  air conditioner ! --I got to find another way !  It's  just hell hot here and I have to grow inside !


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, You need 3000 lumens per sq ft for veg and 5000 for flower. I am not familiar with the term color temperature..sorry.


----------



## Keef

4:20 somewhere ? -- D.D. got put on call so we got the pharming done !--Moved 3 GG#4 and another mutant to aero !--  Filling veg up quickly !-- Plus waiting to see sex on 2 Bubblicious! --Feel like an expectant father !--


----------



## umbra

The term color temperature is about wavelength or spectrum of wavelengths that the bulb puts out. It's used more for  T5 flouro than MH or HPS.


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> So just ordered a new 600 watt digital ballast and a light hood for my neighbor..he has a tent 4 X 4 and I said I would help set him up. ...what color temperature is best for MH.and..HPS???



cane i think for the most part hps comes in around 2100k. the metal halide are in from around 4200k (mine is a ge) to 6400k (apollo).


----------



## Keef

My LEDS are painted green !


----------



## mrcane

Right on Giggy, i am in that ball park 2000 HPS  6500 K for my MH. .didn't know if it really mattered much there so much difference in the  price of bulbs.....pricey ones vs cheep. ..?????like Keef said the one's I have work. ..they are the cheep ones. ....
Someone say 4:20?   :48:


----------



## umbra

When the paint jar tipped off of the table
you watched as it started to fall
glass popped, shattered, and splattered
and paint spray hit the wall
bright blue glossy enamel across the kitchen floor
you said, " good God look at that pattern,
I've never seen that before."
...leave it like it is
never mind the turpentine
just, leave it like it is...
it's fine.
When the paint dried you gave it a title
you called it "kitchen blue"
a white frame painted around it
and gallery lighting too. 
rich folks come over for dinner
they all want one of their own.
they say, " how much, who's the artist
and my what a beautiful home."
...leave it like it is
never mind the turpentine
just, leave it like it is...
it's fine.
Most folks suffer in sorrow
thinking they are just no good
they don't match the magazine model
as close as they think they should.
They live like the paint by numbers
the teacher would be impressed,
a lifetime of following lines,
so its just like all the rest.
...leave it like it is
never mind the turpentine
just, leave it like it is...
it's fine.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, that is wonderful.   Very good lines.  Has good rythem, and flows together well


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- I be back I gotta find my pipe !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, running late this morning.


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Right on Giggy, i am in that ball park 2000 HPS  6500 K for my MH. .didn't know if it really mattered much there so much difference in the  price of bulbs.....pricey ones vs cheep. ..?????like Keef said the one's I have work. ..they are the cheep ones. ....
> Someone say 4:20?   :48:


cane my mh is 4100k or 4200k it is the m59 style high bay light and i know it would flower as well cause that was all i had at the time./ if i ever go back to hids i will get a better setup but i sure do like the leds for my small grow.


----------



## Keef

There's many paths to the same place ! --  Maybe if I had deep pockets I may have set up a grow differently! ---Maybe not !--- Yo Giggy U got any more clones yet ? -- Our grow is coming back nicely !--Scares me cause it seems like everytime I'm almost at independence --Some new disaster happens !--Sooner or later I win !--Cause I done come too far !--- I can't quit now !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. big rain out there this morning. ..
  Weed independence that's what we strive for. ..
    :48:


----------



## Keef

Cane I got empty boxes with lights in bloom !-- When I'm full again I'll be there and some !-- Bugs almost wiped me out !--I didn't loose any lines and everything is healthy again !-- My babies all survived the transfer from dirt to aero !-- Bubblicious still hasn't shown sex yet !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends.


----------



## Hippie420

Morning, gang. Called the state this morning and talked with a very nice young gal. She said that everything was fine EXCEPT they never received the actual application form! Don't know if they lost it or it was a stoner moment and I forgot to tuck it in the envelope, but copies have been made and a new postal money order will be on it's way to the state by this afternoon.

They say love makes the world go 'round? BULL! It's paperwork.


----------



## giggy

keef i still have just the two sour diesels, one goes in dirt today the other looks to need a couple more days. i'll clean everything up well and do it again this time with more. i got to get them going so i can see if i have a male in the sour diesel and the 88g13/hp to do my thing.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !--- Giggy they still delicate and U can lose some at transplant !--- Let them go a few more days !---What U doing there is water pharming if U added nutes !-- I hope U find your male 88g13 hp !--It is one of the grandparents of my T.E.!--Grandfather I believe!--


----------



## Keef

Hippie forgot to put his mmj card application form in da envelope !-- Make my day !--Now that's  a Stoner moment!


----------



## Hippie420

If I was perfect, I wouldn't have a damn thing in common with ya, Cuz!


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Hippie !--I can laugh cause that sounds like something I would do !--
Those Dawgs U bred be liking some aero !---Them and the GG#4 have started to kick it !--- 
I'm still watching those plants from treated seed !---They deformed but I'm not convinced till I see one put out 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 !-- These could yet but I'm treating another batch of those dog seed in a week or 2 !----


----------



## Keef

Hippie --How could they turn down your application if they didn't get it ?


----------



## Hippie420

They claim they got the doctor's certification and money order but were lacking the actual form. I think they lost it, but net results are I'm sending in copies of all along with another money order.


----------



## giggy

good afternoon folks. keef the one clone has 1" roots but the other has spread the bottom of the stalk and are just barely showing so it will stay while the other hits the dirt. brother i would love to try hydro but i just don't have the room and the way i'm doing the different strains it would be hard. on that note i found the bbb x bpu doesn't like as much water as the ww x bb does.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U would know more about when to water than me !-- I got to chop Trips the daddy of both back some or take a clone He be liking Happy Frog !--- U grow the way that works for U Cuz !--I can handle many more varieties in aero than I ever could in dirt !-- That's  what I'm all about !--Having a variety  of girls that I can veg a couple months then chopped into a garage full of clones ! --Then sent to bloom !--


----------



## Hippie420

I can see Giggy's point. My first indoor grow was hydro, and I grew Green Giant and Skunk#1 together in the same tank. The Green Giant would burn with the nutes that the Skunk loved. Made a mental note to keep mothers and pick a single flavor to grow out.


----------



## Keef

Hippie I recently moved a clone of each of my lines into Happy Frog !--It was just to back them up but --They gotta be chopped back = clones !--Didn't mean for it to happen but I got mothers now ! --Seems like the thing to do !--Looks  like  Bubblicious be joining them soon !--- I mostly starve the plants in aero !-- Maybe 400-450 ppms !--That's  why I can run through a bloom cycle without a res. change !


----------



## DirtyDiana

When life is stressful, do something to lift your spirits. Go for a drive. Go two or three thousand miles away. Maybe change your name. 


Free weed!


----------



## umbra

little home accident today...the dogs were trying to get some food off the counter and turned on the stove in the process. The pack of muffins caught on fire. I put it out before it got out of control. Dogs are in the doghouse.


----------



## Rosebud

Arsonist counter surfers, the worst kind.  I bet the are in the dog house..Glad your house is still standing.


Good afternoon peeps. 

Hippie, bummer bout your card.

Talked with a guy in oregon that has Charlottes web ( ac/dc right umbra?)... he didn't offer me any yet...i could trade for Harley. SUpposed to be 22% cbd... wowsers, that is twice what harley has.. can't imagine.  what is more jello than jello?

DD, witness relocation.


----------



## Keef

U can't trust dogs !--It's  like having a pack of 3 year old children !


----------



## Hippie420

Keef, I run the sativa heavy plants at 600-800 PPM and the indica heavy at 900-1100. It only cost me pennies, but it's made by the same company that Hilary has a vested intrest in.


----------



## Kraven

Really dunno what to say, I'm getting throat surgery on may the 18th, my moms birthday, the first one with out her. The surgeon looks at it today through the scope @ the Va hospital and then actually said cancer to me three times....the surgery is for them to take a few biopsies of the grey precancerous growth covering most of both my vocal cords...I haven't really said much but I have not been able to speak very well for the last 6 weeks, throat not sore have not been sick, my voice just broke. So with that said, here is a pretty picture out of my garden of a P98BK x DPD and it smokes as pretty as it looks.


----------



## Keef

Hippie the 450 ppms is with RO water started with 6 ppms !--What's your well water ppms ?--- It's about time that I can work with a batch of the same strain at a time !--So then maybe I can jack with the ppms and see what they like best !-- They don't have to be at thier best right now just survive and adapt to aero ! --Some don't like my ppms !-- Right now it's about what's  best for the most !--A couple generations of cloning and they adapt --If they want to live !--- This is a tough grow  environment !---Kinda the Compton of weed grows !--Got to be tough to live in this grow !


----------



## WeedHopper

Bieutiful buds Kraven.
Sorry bout your Mom Little Brother, ,,i as you know am dealing with my Moms diagnosis . 
I hope yours is nothing more then an infection. Sending Positive Energy your way my friend.
Im having to be careful myself cause my Esophagus is jacked.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, why did he say cancer? did i look like it to him? what is the plan? Oh boy you didn't need that. New job and the emotional roller coaster you been on.. I will be thinking of you of course, but on the 18th. On your vocal cords?  I am sorry you have to deal with this at all. I have hope it will be ok. stay the strong guy you are.


----------



## Keef

Kraven Peace be with U little brother !---Cancer is not the death sentence it once was !--- This is not a time of doom !--- This a time for a positive mental outlook !---Your expectations figure into the outcome more than most know ! U know that's  true too Kraven !--Now as for the pic ? -- It leaves me speechless !


----------



## Kraven

Yea I'm cool....just found it funny how fast this all seems to be happening. WH sadly its not an infection, I knew when I went today what to expect ...worst case....just did not expect to hear it. Not fosure it is cancer, if it is I will whip it's butt.....Just sorta sucks that's all, but hard to be bummed when your token your fav herb. I just wanted to let everyone know....nothing really changes until I get new information......an o'l hippy taught me that.


----------



## giggy

evening everybody. a yuengling black & tan and a packed bowl make for a bit of good times.

krav here's to good news bro. i will send you a email a little bit later. by the way nice pics.

hopper i'm still doing the same for yall.


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey everyone from ofc.Kraven had a friend from work just had same thing losing his voice not sick or anything found stuff on his throat did biopsy  thought maybe the c word ended up to be acid reflux had to start taking prilocet a pill a day voice came back in a week been good ever since.Never had it before sounds same to me good luck bud.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Only positive thoughts for you Kraven.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, gang. Called the state this morning and talked with a very nice young gal. She said that everything was fine EXCEPT they never received the actual application form! Don't know if they lost it or it was a stoner moment and I forgot to tuck it in the envelope, but copies have been made and a new postal money order will be on it's way to the state by this afternoon.
> 
> They say love makes the world go 'round? BULL! It's paperwork.



Sounds like that renewal place needs three stamps: "approved," "denied," & "stoner--try again."


----------



## WeedHopper

mossycrew479 said:


> Hey everyone from ofc.Kraven had a friend from work just had same thing losing his voice not sick or anything found stuff on his throat did biopsy  thought maybe the c word ended up to be acid reflux had to start taking prilocet a pill a day voice came back in a week been good ever since.Never had it before sounds same to me good luck bud.



Yep,,,my Esophagus is jacked and can cause all kinds of pain. Maybe thats what it is Kraven.

Barrett's Esophagus: Symptoms, Causes, and Treatments


Barrett's esophagus is a serious complication of GERD, which stands for gastroesophageal reflux disease. In Barrett's esophagus, normal tissue lining the esophagus -- the tube that carries food from the mouth to the stomach -- changes to tissue that resembles the lining of the intestine. About 10% of people with chronic symptoms of GERD develop Barrett's esophagus.

Barrett's esophagus does not have any specific symptoms, although patients with Barrett's esophagus may have symptoms related to GERD. It does, though, increase the risk of developing esophageal adenocarcinoma, which is a serious, potentially fatal cancer of the esophagus.

Although the risk of this cancer is higher in people with Barrett's esophagus, the disease is still rare. Less than 1% of people with Barrett's esophagus develop this particular cancer. Nevertheless, if you've been diagnosed with Barrett's esophagus, it's important to have routine examinations of your esophagus. With routine examination, your doctor can discover precancerous and cancer cells early, before they spread and when the disease is easier to treat


----------



## umbra

The problem with GERD is that the acid can eat away at the esophagus. Barrett's syndrome or something like that.


----------



## Rosebud

I have been diagnosed with Barretts a long time ago.. Time for a recheck thanks to Kraven bringing it up.. I think since I quit dairy I am doing well.

Made fried rice for dinner with left over pork tenderloin.. added cashews and pineapple and a bit of heat.. pretty darn good.


----------



## Keef

-I know the anatomy Kraven!--- Hopper vocal cords down the air hole - (trachea) to the lungs ! ---Esophagus is the food hole to the stomach!
D.D. are U high again !---U need to see somebody about that !--- I think U addicted to weed !


----------



## Keef

Rose no cheeseburger ? --- I'm gonna have to pray for U !!----What about goat cheese ? --- They got to be a work around !--- Water Buffalo Mozzarella ?-- What about Riccotta ?-- That just ain't right !--U can't even have Mac and Cheese ? --Was U like this before U moved to the West Coast ?


----------



## Rosebud

lol keef. i always lived on the left coast. LOL...


----------



## Keef

Did U have a head injury or something Rose !---Them folks is strange !---I been doing the Forest Gump on milk and cheese !-- I'd starve !---No cream gravy ? -- That's  a sin against nature !--- I am beside myself !--I just can't wrap my mind around it !


----------



## Rosebud

Yeah, it is a big one at first, but when it makes you feel so much better, you will do it.. if you want...We are pretty "foody" in the northwest, that is for sure... I think Cane fits the stereotypical seattle dude. lol.hippy. We aren't as bad as oregon..lol


----------



## Keef

Rose but butter ?--  I mean I been drinking milk since I was born !--- Are U in a cult ?


----------



## umbra

Since I was a kid, big milk drinker. Allergic to cow's milk as an infant, I drank goats milk. My meds for epilepsy was put in my milk. But once I read the rates of osteoporosis in countries with large dairy industry and the rates in countries that have no dairy industry, I limited my dairy consumption.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

(Only)  32 Days 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0438.jpg


View attachment PICT0430.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Watching a high action movie & so stoned I'm on the edge of my seat freaking out!  Yikes!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Did I mention,  I am so high.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why is it that I feel my best around this time of morning? So, just what am I supposed to do while being quiet so those day people can get their beauty sleep? 
Tasty buds, cool waves....
Just wanna get high by the beach, high by the beach......


----------



## yarddog

Just checking in.  Been very busy with no end in sight.    Kraven, I like the plan your hippie taught you about new info.    
Green Santa made a pit stop yesterday.   Much thanks!!!   That pineapple express really caught my eye.    Too bad I have a full veg, patience is not my strong point.    See you guys later.   Supposed to hit 77 today.   I feel like sunning myself on a rock like a snake.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !---Joe ---Bud porn for breakfast !--That's  nice !--- 
I think we get rain today !---It'll be a good storm says my face sweeping northeast !--- Ya'll gonna get real wet !-- Time to do this thing !


----------



## Keef

I need some advice !---Tonight we supposed to have 2 inch hail and 60 mph winds !---How U prepare for something like that ?-- Be putting the car in the garage for sure !----This gonna be bad !---- If I'm going out I'm going with an epic buzz !--Working on it already !---


----------



## bozzo420

Love it when them things come by, I'm out moving things in the garage so I can get both cars in.   Good morning OFC.. outdoor growers are waking up lol


----------



## Keef

What up Bozzo ? --


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. ...been getting thunderstorms here. ..winter ...:confused2:  Puffing on some Jilly Bean this morning :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane --I this storm gonna be real bad !--- I'm gonna be alright we don't flood !-- Hopper probably  gonna get hammered !--Then Dog--Nes --Giggy and Kraven !---Hunker down this evening guys !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Rose but butter ?--  I mean I been drinking milk since I was born !--- Are U in a cult ?



lOl Keef, yes I am in a cult, if you knew what was in dairy you wouldn't probably drink it either. I use grass fed butter...in my coffee.. I love dairy, but i don't like the results.  The china study, i think is what tells us the truth about dairy.  Don't read it. have never had a milk shake since. lol  I just feel better if i don't do wheat or dairy.  CULT... I  grew up with milk cows.. love um. You make me laugh Keef.


----------



## Rosebud

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> (Only)  32 Days
> 
> :48:



I love white flower and baby flowers at that.. they are gonna be nice Joe. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Just checking in.  Been very busy with no end in sight.    Kraven, I like the plan your hippie taught you about new info.
> Green Santa made a pit stop yesterday.   Much thanks!!!   That pineapple express really caught my eye.    Too bad I have a full veg, patience is not my strong point.    See you guys later.   Supposed to hit 77 today.   I feel like sunning myself on a rock like a snake.



Pineapple Express is awesome smoke. And that **** is a tough plant. It can handle allot. I grew in outside in my Veggy garden in between rows. Tied it down an let it run like a snake about 10" off the ground. My dog chewed the crap out of it and it just got bushier. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.. hope you are all well this morning.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, went into the Dept. of Revenue and laid out my issues.....they felt it would be better to get through what I had going on and then check back with them, so I wrote them a letter of resignation based on my health issues.....It was made effective today, they took my badge, removed all my access to Revenue stuff and had two capitol police walk me out to the car......I lit my joint on the way out of the parking lot.....money is not an issue, and to be honest....I want to focus on this and get it dealt with so that I can get back to being cool. So I'm retired again........


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !---Hopper better hang on he fixing to get hammered by this storm !

Give up dairy ? --Nope not doing it !-- I even eat me a potted meat sandwich or some Vienna Sausage sometimes!---  Not often !---The Wic program provide milk for poor mothers and babies !--I think that might be a better alternative  to starving !--- Sometimes I hear peeps who think that people should only eat organic !!---I've seen the high price of organic compared tp regular food !---There's  lots of places like inner cities where fresh fruit in any form is unavailable !----I vote we feed the masses --Then we can discuss viable dietary alternatives !--- Glad U can supply your dietary choices ! -- What about Cheese Wiz and Velveeta  Cheese ? ---Do they count !  I can't give up cheese !--That is just wrong !


----------



## mrcane

Kraven,Good move... your health should come first,You surely don't need the added stress of work going through this..All our best My friend....


----------



## Keef

Welcome back home Kraven !---Sometimes we don't get a choice !---Sounds kinda rude of your employer! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes Keef we are getting hammered.  I covered my raised beds to keep my Veggies from getting flooded. 
Kraven you do whats best for you Bro. Hope you get this handled and back to your cool self. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
My Mom is at the Docs Office as We Speak.  Hope the news doesnt get worse then it already is. And much thanks to all my friends for thier help and support.  My Mom is gonna get some great RSO Oil because of a great lady named AWESOME,,, YEHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Keef

She is a Grand Lady Hopper but U shouldn't have used her name !---Start with a very small dose and build up her tolerance !--It can be hard to judge a proper dose !-- Great News about the meds !--I saw the moment the trigger was pulled !--- Proud of that lady !----Might be against the law but it was the right thing to do !---I gotta find a way to contribute to her cause !---I wish I coulda helped !---I need a high CBD variety !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Kraven...I feel for you Bro. Hopper, you are in good hands and there is hope. YD, you have time to pop those beans...they aren't going anywhere.
Garage is cleaned and prepped. Clones are in there along with a few moms that just have gotten too big. I trimmed them back 6 times. I took more clones of the moms and will use them instead of these old giant plants. Sprayed the plants and I'm getting ready to transplant into 5 gal bags.


----------



## umbra

Keef, bluebird-botanical.com. They ship CBD oil all over the world.


----------



## Rosebud

Is it cbd from europe since we can't grow Hemp here? although Washington is  allowing it now. I worry about that cbd they sell in head shops.. I worry it isn't organic and I also think you need a bit of thc to be synergistically effective.  

Rose who? 
I just won an online scrabble game using the word HEMP!


----------



## Keef

Did not know that Umbra !-- Might be I should look into that !--- Some times what Umbra say got layers !--
Them girls get too big and knarly--U got a rooted clone she need to got to bloom !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i am torn, i know you do what you need to do.. I was wondering if the job would keep you too busy to worry. I sure am glad I am not trying to work, so I understand.
I am always on your side kid.

Planted peas and onions yesterday.!! Apricot tree in full bloom.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry i see ppl talking about getting beans and such, ,,didnt think about the oil being a problem for a lady with Cancer.  But your probably right, ,,so i changed the name. . Couldnt handle the name spud. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

You didn't like spud? LOL...


----------



## WeedHopper

No cause it does not describe that person very well. Awesome is better,,,plus it doesnt sound like a potato.  Lol


----------



## Keef

I think Rose is right about needing some THC too !-- Some people don't want to get high but they will take doctor poison like Valium and Demerol! ---The getting a lite high from a lite THC is just one of the side effects of weed medicine !--- They both work to stop cancer cells from dividing! --- I think powdered -decarbed weed in caps with some oil make it easier to control dosage !--- Having a slight, functional buzz is the best dosage !-


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Rose, I'm in the middle of getting renovations done around the house so it is good to be here and supervise the work. I can't say I didn't get a bit scared last night just before I fell asleep. Not about dying, I have never feared that and have looked it in the eye a few too many times. I'm afraid I wont be able to tell my wife how much I love her each day. I don't care what happens to me, I just don't want to lose the ability to speak to her, she has said it many times that my silky smooth voice is what first attracted her to me, I don't want her to ever miss out on hearing me tell her just how much she means to me....that's my fear, my only fear.


----------



## Rosebud

I get no buzz from the harlequin rso, only jello.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Moms problem is the one time she smoked she got ahold of a strong Sativa and freaked out and ended up in the ER.
 The one Awesome is using shouldnt be a problem,,,plus im going to make sure her dosage is properly dispensed. She is ready to try anything ,,,because ,,,she like any of us with that news is devastated, ,....I  am going to try and remain Positive and do all i can to keep her comfortable and alive.


----------



## Keef

WOW!----I am lit up !--I'm thinking I just got a gentle glow going and stood up and almost seen god !--I just sit back down !--I can hold it !---Whew!


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, for some reason I think you are going to be fine.  I hope you don't lose that smooth talker that you are either... I hope you don't have to worry about that.  I bet if you had to you could tell her with your eyes. or your hand on hers...


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Is it cbd from europe since we can't grow Hemp here? although Washington is allowing it now. I worry about that cbd they sell in head shops.. I worry it isn't organic and I also think you need a bit of thc to be synergistically effective.
> 
> Rose who?
> I just won an online scrabble game using the word HEMP!


 Actually, my friend, karmas a ***** is growing 30 acres of CBD in CO, but they source much of it around the world as hemp.


----------



## WeedHopper

Harlequin is a 75/25 sativa-dominant strain renowned for its reliable expression of CBD. A descendant of Colombian Gold, a Nepali indica, and Thai, and Swiss landrace strains, you can depend on Harlequin to provide clear-headed, alert sativa effects. Unlike most high-CBD strains, Harlequin almost always develops a CBD:THC ratio of 5:2, making this strain one of the most effective out there for treatment of pain and anxiety, as CBD counteracts THC&#8217;s paranoia while amplifying its painkilling properties. Flavors can range from earthy musk to sweet mango, but without a doubt, what draws crowds to Harlequin is its ability to relax without sedation, and to relieve without intoxication


----------



## Keef

Don't forget about Nordle !---I heard it works well combined with other varieties! ---Probably works O.K. by itself but sometime U need a little THC with the CBDs!----I just can't wait to I can justify a CO2 hash oil extraction machine! --


----------



## Keef

Kraven gonna be just fine !--Besides Marines don't go down easy !

I got a question for the brain trust !--- I have a friend in the Midwest who grew some weed outdoors this year and wild hemp pollen got to his girls !--- I got a sack of those seed !-- Do U think the off spring could be  high CBD producers !--- All the girls had good bloodlines !


----------



## umbra

the only way to know would be to grow them out and have it tested


----------



## umbra

I use a different avatars on other sites. 1 that I use has raised some issues, not sure why. The back story goes like this... there was a motorcycle mag out of NYC back in the 80's; Iron Horse. At the time, Chris Pfouts was the editor. Chris left the Horse and wrote a few books and edited International Tattoo. Chris was an Indian freak and a totally intimidating biker. Seriously scary dude! The mag does a feature build on a '47 Chief for this guy, TopHat. Indian Larry did the motor and most of the mods. TopHat sourced a bunch of parts from Harbor Vintage in Vermont. 1 of those things was my avart. TopHat never finished the bike, he got shot outside his home in Brooklyn. The bike was sold off in pieces. I bought it off of ebay for $26


----------



## Hippie420

My goodness! Seems the rules about political postings have been suspended! Looks like one of MPs mods is one of the offenders!

This is one of the many reasons I stay in the OFC. I'm sure the rules would be strictly enforced if I put in my two cents.


----------



## Keef

I musta missed something Hippie !---I don't even know what U talking about !---

Let's do factor that I'm  pretty high !---


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie,  this election we threw caution to the wind, but keeping a close eye on it..You want to be a mod? you would be great.


----------



## Keef

Political or not SOMEBODY need to fix that water problem in Flint Michigan !--- Can U imagine being like a Vegan in Flint ? ---Trying to pay attention  and live a healthy life !--- Then lead in the water kills U !--Dam !!--

I think Hippie would make a great mod !


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> Thanks Rose, I'm in the middle of getting renovations done around the house so it is good to be here and supervise the work. I can't say I didn't get a bit scared last night just before I fell asleep. Not about dying, I have never feared that and have looked it in the eye a few too many times. I'm afraid I wont be able to tell my wife how much I love her each day. I don't care what happens to me, I just don't want to lose the ability to speak to her, she has said it many times that my silky smooth voice is what first attracted her to me, I don't want her to ever miss out on hearing me tell her just how much she means to me....that's my fear, my only fear.



Your wife is very lucky to have you.  So many people don't have that selfless love and dedication.


----------



## Keef

2 Bubblicious being sexed --Dis morning I got one boy and one girl ! --Give her little more time in bloom see if she hermies !---I be watching  the new girls !--She'll be coming back to bloom and I clone her for awhile before I even get to smoke any !-- If she's gonna hermie I'll stress her enough to bring it out if it's there !---If not she take a place of honor in Happy Frog !----Next be sexing some Papaya finally !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> My goodness! Seems the rules about political postings have been suspended! Looks like one of MPs mods is one of the offenders!
> 
> This is one of the many reasons I stay in the OFC. I'm sure the rules would be strictly enforced if I put in my two cents.



Whatttttt,,,somebodies talking Politics,,,,oh bah gah. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I use a different avatars on other sites. 1 that I use has raised some issues, not sure why. The back story goes like this... there was a motorcycle mag out of NYC back in the 80's; Iron Horse. At the time, Chris Pfouts was the editor. Chris left the Horse and wrote a few books and edited International Tattoo. Chris was an Indian freak and a totally intimidating biker. Seriously scary dude! The mag does a feature build on a '47 Chief for this guy, TopHat. Indian Larry did the motor and most of the mods. TopHat sourced a bunch of parts from Harbor Vintage in Vermont. 1 of those things was my avart. TopHat never finished the bike, he got shot outside his home in Brooklyn. The bike was sold off in pieces. I bought it off of ebay for $26



I have a Friend who owns one of his (Indian Larry)Personal Bikes. She has a pic of her sitting on the bike with him,,except she is turned the wrong way. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper what your favorite vape oil so far ?


----------



## Hippie420

Rosebud said:


> Hippie, this election we threw caution to the wind, but keeping a close eye on it..You want to be a mod? you would be great.


 Can a mod boot a mod?


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Whatttttt,,,somebodies talking Politics,,,,oh bah gah. :rofl:


 I guess the rules on here are just for the chumps.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie420 said:


> Can a mod boot a mod?



Damn Hippie,,,,you want to mod or POLICE the place. Nobodies fighting or calling each other names. Hell its been pretty quite on that thread. Most here are friends who get along just fine. Lets smoke a bowl or something.
As for rules,,,im taking it you live in a Legal State,,,cause if not your deff breaking rules by smoking weed. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey Hopper what your favorite vape oil so far ?



Blue Dream by Auto Dabber.


----------



## Keef

Just wondering Hopper !---
Umbra so under this Industrial Hemp Act growing hemp would be legal in all 50 states !!---What a coincidence ! --That's exactly what I grow !----Yep !--I can be a hemp farmer !--Them GG#4 labels is just for kicks !--That hemp !


----------



## Keef

When there's  hemp pollen blowing across the land --Outside weed farmers in trouble !--- That is unless U got some of those feminized , true sensimillia (5n)seed like they got in the O.F.C. !---Nothing in nature able to fertilize it !-- Never a seed one even if she grow in the middle of a wild hemp field ! That where I'm headed !


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Damn Hippie,,,,you want to mod or POLICE the place. Nobodies fighting or calling each other names. Hell its been pretty quite on that thread. Most here are friends who get along just fine. Smoke a bowl or something.


 No, I don't. I'm just pissed that the rules are enforced on people that don't agree with the mods. It's pretty quiet on that thread because all the drones are agreeing with each other. If I wasn't smart enough to stay in the OFC, I could fix that quickly.

Either get rid of the rules or enforce them, plain and simple.


----------



## Keef

Or just stay at the O.F.C. !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Drones? Sorry my friend dont know any drones. Anyway i will let this go because i dont see it going in a good place. So we will agree to disagree if thats okay wit you.


----------



## Rosebud

Hippie420 said:


> No, I don't. I'm just pissed that the rules are enforced on people that don't agree with the mods. It's pretty quiet on that thread because all the drones are agreeing with each other. If I wasn't smart enough to stay in the OFC, I could fix that quickly.
> 
> Either get rid of the rules or enforce them, plain and simple.



Ok mr police sir, or Hippie, I need to tell you, that I came here 6 years ago. The rules were in place for like 20 years before me or something. When the laws changed in the states with medical now in so many states we(current mods) decided to loosen the rules. We all agreed. 

As for politics, I could understand why they made that rule at the time. This site is in no way like the old site. We don't have that many trouble makers anymore and like WH said we are mostly friends here, you included.  I know that THG thought about closing the thread. We are all adults and we should be able to discuss things without blow ups, but it can happen.

I am sorry you don't like the way we do things here.. I personally don't
have time or the interest in making new rules for the site. We are adults we should know how to be polite and stuff. We are after all, hippies. You know peace and love and stuff like that?  Talk to me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay time to smoke. This other crap borders on policing, ,,which i hate :48:
Break a rule and smoke a joint Hippie. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hippie why U drag something in from outside the O.F.C. and make a stink !--- Half of us probably don't even no what the problem is !--- This is Rose's  birthday  and U try to pick a fight !--- That ain't even right !---If U want to fight with the mods go fight with them  someplace else !---U ruining a perfectly good buzz !


----------



## Rosebud

I will join you wh. PT tells me i have to do some sort of cardio for 150-190 minutes a week  to get my strength back. I will go get on my bike for ten now...right after I finish this bowl.  WH,  i wrote a post back there about Hippie's concerns  did you see it?


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Blue Dream by Auto Dabber.


That is my son's fav


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I will join you wh. PT tells me i have to do some sort of cardio for 150-190 minutes a week  to get my strength back. I will go get on my bike for ten now...right after I finish this bowl.  WH,  i wrote a post back there about Hippie's concerns  did you see it?



Yes Mam. Hippies Okay,,,think he had a bad time somewhere and aint let it go. We still friends here Hippie.  Just let it go Bro,,,its all good.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Umbra, how are things going with your son?

I have a friend that found her 43 year old son dead last night from a heart attack. Made me call my son..well actually he called me. He is 39... scary. I am not sure how she will ever get thru this.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> That is my son's fav



Blue Dream is and always has been one of my favorites.


----------



## Rosebud

I guess i could/should reconsider re doing the rules, but I would feel I was taking away the MarP that I thought so much of for starting this site.  Besides that, it is not my call, if you would like Hippie, i can tell THG of your concerns.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Just wondering Hopper !---
> Umbra so under this Industrial Hemp Act growing hemp would be legal in all 50 states !!---What a coincidence ! --That's exactly what I grow !----Yep !--I can be a hemp farmer !--Them GG#4 labels is just for kicks !--That hemp !


There was this guy here...I forget his name. Back when Hick was a mod. He talked about killing cats and eating them. He moved to Kentucky to grow hemp.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Hey Umbra, how are things going with your son?
> 
> I have a friend that found her 43 year old son dead last night from a heart attack. Made me call my son..well actually he called me. He is 39... scary. I am not sure how she will ever get thru this.



How sad,,,a Mother should never have to see that. My father died at the age of 36 with a Heart Attack.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> There was this guy here...I forget his name. Back when Hick was a mod. He talked about killing cats and eating them. He moved to Kentucky to grow hemp.



Cat eating basterd,,,bet he had fur balls. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

I miss Hick.


----------



## Keef

I took some more caps !--Chased them with some some smoked pork --Mane that stuff is good !--I be walking on the ceilings soon !-- I'm kinda bummed !--I don't think that strength Zombie Juice was too weak !--Oh Well !-- D.D. say I'm obsessed with tetras !---I said like only a brain damaged person can obsess !---I will attack the problem and hammer away from every direction until I have my prize !--- At that time the obsession ends !---


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hey Umbra, how are things going with your son?
> 
> I have a friend that found her 43 year old son dead last night from a heart attack. Made me call my son..well actually he called me. He is 39... scary. I am not sure how she will ever get thru this.


I don't honestly know. He says very little to me, lol. My oldest son is coming this week. One of the biggest problems I had when I was married was a became co dependent. I have been told that I am an enabler. So I am trying to change some of my ways. I didn't make dinner last night. There is plenty of food in the house. He went hungry rather than cook for himself. So this step number one...the chef and maid both quit, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

It is easy to become co-dependent. I don't know how I would ever go on w/o mr rb...i used to be very independent, not so much anymore..  Good for you for cutting the chains.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose! It's your birthday! Happy, happy, joy, joy!  And, I too, think that "awesome" describes you better than "spud!" Plus, don't go changing MP-- it's perfect! Had fun earlier watching a group of nematodes trap & attack a root aphid! Thought I had smoked too much at first, but pretty sure that's what I saw. Very few aphids left; saw a few babies, but not too concerned yet. You guys behave & let Rose enjoy her bithday !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Not your birthday Rose? I think Keef just made that up! But, still, we should treat you like it's your birthday every day! Cause you're just that awesome!


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't that the best when you see a good bug eat a bad bug... I think we could sell tickets it so cool.  I am happy you are doing the beneficial things.. Very cool. I use those blue or yellow sticky traps..and they are sticky.  I am so disappointed when there is nothing on it.. lol,  i really need to get a life. It really isn't my birthday that is just a few week old post, but thank you DD. Enjoy your bug eat bug...better then a horror flick?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I have the yellow stickies, but there's never anything on them. Guess that's good. I still haven't figured out how they get plant to plant, since they don't fly & I don't think they swim.


----------



## Keef

We all know I smoke a lot of weed !--and that I'm easily amused !--- but that's  pretty funny !---Wish it would been on purpose !--- I gotta go to the store anybody want to ride !-- I can drive good just help me get the car off the kickstand !----I be right back !


----------



## WeedHopper

When i grow up i wanna be just like Rose where i can have 2 BD a yr. I want to get younger in both of them though. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

If younger means arrogant, rude, and a know it all attitude...I'll stay old, lol.


----------



## Keef

I feel so silly !--Everyone knows cars don't have kickstands !---They usually fold up when U take off !-- It's  broke anyway whatever it was !--- Wanna get high ? -- It's  almost most 4:20 and D.D. bet I couldn't get there and back without breaking something !--OOPS !-- I was just playing !--Don't look in the big trash can there is nothing to see !


----------



## DirtyDiana

What do we want to cook for this stormy evening we got coming?


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> If younger means arrogant, rude, and a know it all attitude...I'll stay old, lol.



Not when i was growing up. We were always well manered,,,if not we would have gotten our asses kicked from everybody in the freaking neighborhood, ,and then when Pa got home we were getting our asses kicked again. Lol


----------



## Keef

I heard that Hopper !--- My grandmother make U go pick the switch U was gonna get beat with and don't be bring back a twig or it'll just be worse !--- My little brother and his mouth usually meant he got it first she was mostly tired by the time she got to me !--Not to say I didn't get my share most times !--- U send a chd to school marked up like that these days CPS be all over U !--That just the way it was back then !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef got beat up by his Grandma. ..:rofl:




Wait a minute,,that aint funny,,,so did i.


----------



## Keef

Wasn't funny then Hopper !-- 
I got this little Bubblicious boy that I gotta take down !--- I think the T.E. is my best mom but I don't have any in bloom right now just Widow and T.E.!---Any interest in some Blueberry Bubblegum or a Bubblicious Widow ?-- If so better let me know before I trash him !--Next time I'm planning to chunk some pollen is when I  sex the GG#4 --I plan to breed him to my T.E.!--


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper ?-- I smelling some kind of chicken soup / stew I'm not sure D.D. is high and cooking I'm good !---I told her don't use no dairy , wheat and only organic and no  processed food in it and she told me bad words !-- D.D. cooking without butter or milk !---That would be like the time she tried to cook a vegetarian gumbo !---Somethings U just can't do !---


----------



## WeedHopper

DD ,,,,KEEF wants a spanking. He is into switches he said. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

I use almond milk


----------



## DirtyDiana

I prefer a switch over almond milk, at least for cooking. Made a chicken stew with tomatoes  & onions & stuff, then put some cornbread dumplings in & simmered til done. It was pretty darn good too! Now, more weed for me smoking!


----------



## Keef

Umbra how they milk them little almonds ?---Seems like it would take some steady to get the milking machine on them little almond teats !---I don't think I can see well enough to do that !---


----------



## giggy

evening everybody, hope all are well and thoughts to those who ain't.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Wasn't funny then Hopper !--
> I got this little Bubblicious boy that I gotta take down !--- I think the T.E. is my best mom but I don't have any in bloom right now just Widow and T.E.!---Any interest in some Blueberry Bubblegum or a Bubblicious Widow ?-- If so better let me know before I trash him !--Next time I'm planning to chunk some pollen is when I  sex the GG#4 --I plan to breed him to my T.E.!--



keef both sound good.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I heard that Hopper !--- My grandmother make U go pick the switch U was gonna get beat with and don't be bring back a twig or it'll just be worse !--- My little brother and his mouth usually meant he got it first she was mostly tired by the time she got to me !--Not to say I didn't get my share most times !--- U send a chd to school marked up like that these days CPS be all over U !--That just the way it was back then !



you sure we didn't have the same grandmother? in my case it was my great grandmother and it had to be a plum switch. when it came to my grandmother it was a spoon, shoe, brush or anything else she could get her hands on.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Not when i was growing up. We were always well manered,,,if not we would have gotten our asses kicked from everybody in the freaking neighborhood, ,and then when Pa got home we were getting our asses kicked again. Lol



i never knew it to be any other way, and really hated it when school called.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I use almond milk



I drink the hell out of Almond Milk,,love it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Umbra how they milk them little almonds ?---Seems like it would take some steady to get the milking machine on them little almond teats !---I don't think I can see well enough to do that !---



Takes a steady hand and thick glasses. Lol


----------



## Keef

Giggy I still got Trips my Blueberry Blast boy I can cross on Bubblicious later !--I got some good looking Trips -x- T.E. --I just been calling my Blueberry Elephant! -- That is looking good !--- That T.E. be a good mom !--- Some Blueberry Widow !--and straight up BPU-X-B.B---Then there this baby Strawberry Elephant I got !---Mom was the sister to that White Elephant ------(T.E.-x-W.W.) U grew Giggy then crossed with a Strawberry Rhino !--- I got the Strawberry Rhino and Strawberry Ice (Strawberry Rhino-x- Jamaican Ice) too!-- May the best Blueberry and Strawberry win !  If I only had some Cherry Limeade !---No man I got my hands full till I get these things paired down to keepers !--


----------



## Keef

I just finished a big Pepsi float with HEB 1905 vanilla ice cream !---I don't like ice cream anymore !


----------



## Keef

If I can get me a girl that doesn't hermie --I  got Rose's  Purple Haze!  --( -Blueberry Lemonade! ) too !


----------



## Keef

I should come clean !-- I got Strawberry Ice and Strawberry Elephant babies from seed treated with Zombie Juice that may well be tetras !--Two of those Dawgs out of Hippie's seed may also be tetras !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I prefer Coconut or Almond milk for drinking, but milk or cream for cooking.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Twilight Zone! I'm pretty stoned.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I think i have a little cold. Can't breathe out of one side of my nose & my throat is sore. Hate colds! But, on the bright side, I've got weed!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## yarddog

Morning giggy.    Beautiful weather here.    Catch y'all later.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy I still got Trips my Blueberry Blast boy I can cross on Bubblicious later !--I got some good looking Trips -x- T.E. --I just been calling my Blueberry Elephant! -- That is looking good !--- That T.E. be a good mom !--- Some Blueberry Widow !--and straight up BPU-X-B.B---Then there this baby Strawberry Elephant I got !---Mom was the sister to that White Elephant ------(T.E.-x-W.W.) U grew Giggy then crossed with a Strawberry Rhino !--- I got the Strawberry Rhino and Strawberry Ice (Strawberry Rhino-x- Jamaican Ice) too!-- May the best Blueberry and Strawberry win !  If I only had some Cherry Limeade !---No man I got my hands full till I get these things paired down to keepers !--


keef i know what your saying. i was hoping that the bbb x bpu i have in flower wasa a male so i could chunk it at the ww x bb for the ol green fat man but both are female. i put on of the sour diesel clones in the flower box and the other will today. i'm going in hard on that 88g13/hp looking for a male so i can chunk something. i got to get them clones from the others as well cause i need to thin out to add a couple more strains.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Morning giggy.    Beautiful weather here.    Catch y'all later.


morning dog, yes it is but rain is supposed to start again tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.--  Giggy --Just keep working on that cloning Giggy !---I got your back on that Blueberry !--I could always send U a cut of Trips !--but --I got this blueberry and strawberry covered !-- I hope U find that 88g-13 hash plant !-- If not Cuz --I got his granddaughter in the T.E. and she a beast and a great mom !-- One day I expect to see a potent pine coming out your grow !-


----------



## Keef

It may seem like I'm collecting varieties  but what I'm really doing is collecting plants that best express a terepene --I got the earthy-peppery  mycene covered! --Got what I need to get the fruity terepenes --I still need lemonene and a floral !-- Gonna get piney from my man Giggy when he finds it ! Did I miss any major terepenes ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rain,rain, rain,,,good thing i covered my veggie Boxes.
Same thing happened last year.  My Tomatoes and Peppers were looking awesome and then Texas got tons of rain for days and my plants got thier asses kicked. I was ready this time. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Oh yeah,,gooOOOOd MORNING Vietnam, ,,,i mean OFC. Hippie you feeling better today Little Brother? Dont wanna put any hits out on Drones and Moderators do yas ,,,,just messen wit ya. I have bad days too,,,,:smoke1:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.looks like a stormy day here today....I need a hit :48:


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Cane !--Me and Hopper be doing the back stroke today !---I got a severe thunderstorm warning thunder and lightening! --Nothing  to do but nurse a buzz!
Hopper I hope Hippie be in a better mood today !--- 

Hey Cane I'll be getting those seed out when the weather clears and I can get out !-- Want some Strawberry seed too ?---


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc..


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Umbra,Keef,mrcane,giggy,dog,Rose and Hippie,,,and all you other Potheads.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Not feeling up to it but gotta head out for the Wend.morning workout....Little More Jilly Bean.....And I be on my way....Hope yall have a wonderfully High Day :48:


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Umbra what up ? --- I better get my work out in too !---A few deep coughing reps. --Got to make sacrifices to keep these 6 pack abs !---I 'm feeling so energetic I think I'll do another set !


----------



## WeedHopper

Mrcane,,,after your workout,,,do you feel the BERN,,,,get it,,feel the Bern. :rofl:
Sorry i couldnt help myself,,,im high. Yehàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


It was just a joke Hippie, ,,put that stick down. Trying to get Hippie to laugh this morning. Giggity giggity.


----------



## Keef

Hopper it's  green outside !-- U rocking that Blue Dream this morning ?--


----------



## Rosebud

picked up a taste of platinum cookies at a store yesterday... interesting..Tried some black cherry soda that smelled better than anything I have ever grown. I gotta up my cure game, but by the time harvest is over i am usually dead and not a good curer.


----------



## Rosebud

Doc said i have to do 20 min on the bike 6 days a week if i want to get my strength back... See ya in 10. lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper it's  green outside !-- U rocking that Blue Dream this morning ?--



As a matter of fact i did vapp some BD oil this morning. Dang Keef,,,you an Alien mind reader.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Doc said i have to do 20 min on the bike 6 days a week if i want to get my strength back... See ya in 10. lol



Time to ride Rose. Does riding on a Harley count?  :smoke1:


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Damn, this getting older stuff sounds like a lot of work (out)


Tough it out Rosebud! :heart:

Your worth it!

:48:


----------



## umbra

Anyone else watching weediquette and Vice Essentials?


----------



## umbra

First episode of Weediquette is about children on cannabis and the use of RSO. They tested random RSO sample from LA dispensaries and some were close and some were way off. Host of show tries some to see what it is like.
Second episode was about Vets with ptsd and weed. Seriously moving.


----------



## Kraven

Morning / afternoon all, just hanging out again.....prolly gonna stay retired this time, enjoyed the last 4 months and now that we have our finances squared away, this may stick...I'm really excited about not having to "work" anymore, now I can do the things I want to do. Work is for those who simply do not know how to fish......and smoke weed


----------



## umbra

It's a new channel. My son likes a show with 1 of his favorite rappers, Action Bronson. Its about the rapper smoking weed, traveling around with a couple of his friends and eating the best munchie food they can find. It's called F*CK, That's Delicious


----------



## umbra

Kraven, glad you are posting


----------



## Kraven

I'm hanging in the Umbra, just have not been as busy as I usually have been on the forums, life seems to hop in the way from time to time. Hope your doing well?


----------



## umbra

I'm ok Kraven.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I've been watching it !---- I liked the second one where they were with Aryan ?---Looking for land races in Columbia !--Looking for Limon Verde --and Santa Marta Gold I think !--Made me want to be there !--
Joe --I'm 61 and if I wouldn't have fallen and shattered my face  I'd still be in decent shape !-- Except for the broken parts I do O.K. --Never had heart trouble --knees are still good ! Some days I feel 40 some days 80 !--
I think the hardest part of aging is accepting it ! I'm good !
What up Kraven?


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> It's a new channel. My son likes a show with 1 of his favorite rappers, Action Bronson. Its about the rapper smoking weed, traveling around with a couple of his friends and eating the best munchie food they can find. It's called F*CK, That's Delicious



No not a freaking Asshat Rapper saying FK.  I hate Rap.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose --If U were gonna get U a new light what would U get ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Kraven, ,,good to hear yur gonna retire.  Very cool.
My retirement will be me Dead. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, for veg or flower?


----------



## Keef

No retirement here either Hopper just beginning a new career !--- Pot Farmer !--- I come from a line of centurions  !-- but growing weed doesn't feel like work !---D.D. wants out the hospital for good !-- I think we can do that when the law changes!---They should do that soon because the longer they make me wait the better I'll get !--- D.D. a better weed pharmer that so I build us our own U.B.C. Chemo !--- Good Luck to the locals who want to compete !--- Can't touch this !


----------



## Keef

Both Rose --I forgot U use different lights !--I know U said one time I just can't remember !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I've been watching it !---- I liked the second one where they were with Aryan ?---Looking for land races in Columbia !--Looking for Limon Verde --and Santa Marta Gold I think !--Made me want to be there !--
> Joe --I'm 61 and if I wouldn't have fallen and shattered my face  I'd still be in decent shape !-- Except for the broken parts I do O.K. --Never had heart trouble --knees are still good ! Some days I feel 40 some days 80 !--
> I think the hardest part of aging is accepting it ! I'm good !
> What up Kraven?


Yeah they didn't get into it too much about aryan and shantibaba( Scott) thing. And they never got shanti's side of it. Aryan is a douche and a thief. I'd rather smoke fake weed than anything he has ever touched.


----------



## Rosebud

I am using T5s for veg, and I just got out my old 600 HPS for flowering. It just penetrates more and I have a 400 as well I can plug in for 1 K for more plants. I think an HPS with led side lighting might be really helpful but haven't tried it yet myself.  I have a switchable, but I really prefer to veg under t5's over MH. 

Umbra, the shows sound good, i need to find them. Thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> No retirement here either Hopper just beginning a new career !--- Pot Farmer !--- I come from a line of centurions  !-- but growing weed doesn't feel like work !---D.D. wants out the hospital for good !-- I think we can do that when the law changes!---They should do that soon because the longer they make me wait the better I'll get !--- D.D. a better weed pharmer that so I build us our own U.B.C. Chemo !--- Good Luck to the locals who want to compete !--- Can't touch this !





umbra said:


> Anyone else watching weediquette and Vice Essentials?



Watching it right now.


----------



## Keef

No they didn't get into Shantibaba side at all !--- Just a quick mention of a clash of egos -I think they said !

Having my Widow made me even more intrigued!--- That's why I just make my own plant !-- I could be wrong and I'm not betting the house on it !--  Triploids gonna be da bomb !---Tetras gonna take too long and only the elite would be able to afford them !-- A good tetraploid male bred to any cup winner and grown out properly should beat The Cup winner !---That's one of the reasons they banned polyploids from competition !--Another reason is ignorance !--- When they see the light be too late--- that be my turf !--


----------



## Keef

I read somewhere that U.B.C. Chemo could be up to 40% THC ---If I could get anywhere in that ballpark ? --How potent would the oil be when it was extracted ?-- Put that in your vape pen Hopper ?


----------



## Keef

D.D. say I'm obsessed with making a tetra ---I said -Like only a head injury person can be !---I WILL NOT be denied !-- Feel better now that I got that out my system !-- This I can do !


----------



## yarddog

Nothing wrong with putting all your focus on a particular task.


----------



## Keef

What up Wet Dog !--- Mane -- I got the proper tools!- --I have all the parts !-- I got the knowledge !---and I stand on the shoulders of giants !--- No reason I can't get it done !--- Messing with a toxic chemical scares a lot of people !---I got the skills !-- No one else is doing it !--Why not me ?


----------



## Keef

Big day in the grow room !---Welcoming a new Bubblicious Queen to the harem !--- The Land of a Thousand Cuts !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef can't keep his mind on one task. Lol


----------



## Keef

No Hopper --I'm trying this new thing I heard of called multi-tasking !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> No Hopper --I'm trying this new thing I heard of called multi-tasking !



You are always multi tasking. :smoke1: Crazy Bastage


----------



## Kraven

Looked outside at my mater's and like to have fainted, what hasn't been munched off is drooping......damn worms, they were fine this morning....it's like a whole army of hungry caterpillars came and just buzz sawed my plants....I'm not quite sure whether to laugh or be mad.


----------



## WeedHopper

I would be pissed..I would become a serial worm killer. Lol


----------



## Keef

Kraven --The bastists hide under the leaves during the day !--Go out at night with a flashlight and catch them red handed !-- I guess U could use seven dust but I like the way they pop when I step on them !


----------



## WeedHopper

No poison on your Veggies, ,,ever.
Flashlight and a bucket.
Put them in the bucket alive,,,blow pot smoke in the bucket, ,watch them get the munchies and eat each other. Lol


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> No they didn't get into Shantibaba side at all !--- Just a quick mention of a clash of egos -I think they said !
> 
> Having my Widow made me even more intrigued!--- That's why I just make my own plant !-- I could be wrong and I'm not betting the house on it !--  Triploids gonna be da bomb !---Tetras gonna take too long and only the elite would be able to afford them !-- A good tetraploid male bred to any cup winner and grown out properly should beat The Cup winner !---That's one of the reasons they banned polyploids from competition !--Another reason is ignorance !--- When they see the light be too late--- that be my turf !--


After Neville sold the Seed Bank to Sensi Seeds, he and Shantibaba did all the breeding for Greenhouse. Aryan took credit for all the work, because he was the King. Neville and Shanti severed their relationship with Aryan. Shanti started Mr Nice Seeds with Howard Marks and Neville ran a coffee house for a little while and then went back to down under. Some of this spilled out on the forums. Aryan claimed the breeder of white widow was a guy named Igmar. Shanti called him out on the forum to post pix of the mom and the dad he used for the cross. Shanti posted his mom and his dad, Igmar had nothing to show. Aryan specializes in feminized beans because his breeder Franco can't pick males.


----------



## Rosebud

Right on wh. seven kills bees.
Umbra did you say your sons fave pot is blue dream? What say you peeps.I have never had it.

Happy for you Kraven.


----------



## WeedHopper

Maybe i just been lucky,,,but its always been the bomb for me. Course i also like GSC.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got Keef high & convinced him to make me some bacon with biscuits & gravy!  Smelling good in here! He makes the best cream gravy ever! Can y'all smell that?


----------



## WeedHopper

I can feel my arteries clogging up just thinking about bacon.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Yum, sounds good dd.  WH it is you that love blue dream? is it night time pot?


----------



## Keef

I am da devil !-- fry that bacon up take some bacon grade and add about an equal amount of flour season with some salt and pepper get a little color on that flour then add a big can of evaporated milk whish add add water as it simmers until U get the right consistency! --- I have to chop a little crumbled bacon back in the gravy !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop!  1620!


----------



## Keef

I am full !--At times like this sometimes I question my lack of a belief system !-- The pig may be proof of a creator !---No way could all the best foods could end up on one animal by accident! --- I mean think about bacon , pork chops, ham , spare ribs pork roast --I could go on !---Even they feet and ears are tasty !---Plus it comes with it's own source of fat to cook the meat in !--- Everybody knows fat equals flavor !-- I need to metitate on the mysteries of the universe ---That is not the same as napping it just looks like it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Yum, sounds good dd.  WH it is you that love blue dream? is it night time pot?



Thats how my Wife uses it,,,but i can smoke it anytime.  You will like it Rose.


----------



## Keef

Chopped down the Bubblicious boy!- --Cut the girl in half and stuck the top into a clone basket !---Moved a Papaya plant to bloom to sex !----I be watching !

Hopper -Rose --Do I need Blue Dream ?--- What kind of terepenes are dominate in it ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, you have blue dream. It was the blueberry blast mom.


----------



## umbra

SnowHigh Seeds - Blueberry Blast
So Blue Dream is a Blueberry Haze line from California which yields well indoors and out, it can be super cropped, LST, or whatever bondage type stuff you want to do to her she responds in kind. The Blue Dream in the cross is a heavy yielder and has great aroma and bag appeal. The cross with the Johnny Blaze male has turned out well from test grows. Germination rates have been 100% so far from my own germing and others. Substantial yields from even 400 watt lights are very promising only indicating that even heavier yields can be had from higher lumens.

Aromas from the Blueberry Blast have been Blueberry Skunk while growing and dry. A dry toke gives one the impression of a Blueberry cedar wood aroma/taste. This Blueberry cedar wood taste does seem to translate to the palette.

The high from the Blueberry Blast is up and soaring, slightly trippy but with a level of comfort from the blueberry end. The initial high will take you for a several hours and come down to a comfortable manageable high which induces munchies. 

Flower time is roughly 9 to 12 weeks indoors and outdoors the mother harvested in the northern hemisphere in mid October.

BlueBerry Blast: Blue Dream x Johnny Blaze

Blueberry Haze sativa dominate hybrid
Outdoor finishes: Mid to late October in Northern Hemisphere
Its a hybrid: a 70 % uplifting hightype with 30 % body effect
Bloom Length: 9 - 12 weeks 
# of Phenotypes? Many and some crinkle phenos reported to finish at 8 weeks
Describe each phenotype expression: Many phenotypes ranging from blueberry skunk to extreme blueberry sativa
Stretch: 1 - 3 times stretch once place in flower 
Resin Profile: Copious Resin 
Odor Score: 3: A very fragrant strain but not enough to require charcoal filters
Odor Description: Blueberry, Blueberry Skunk notes, Raspberry sweet candy
Flavor Score: 8
Flavor Description: Candied blueberry musk, Cedar
Potency Score: 8
High Type: A relaxing, euphoric, multi-sensory up high-type, with good medicinal qualities followed by munchies.
Genetics: Blue Dream (Super Silver Haze cut) x Johnny Blaze (male)


----------



## Keef

Umbra U dog !--She is a keeper !-- Little over 9 weeks !--I did 't want to say copious resin production but dam do she get frosty !-- Like it said up there --no need for carbon filters !-- That BPU dad sure didn't hurt anything !-- Maybe bring a little BlackBerry Kush to the party ! --

Up There that's  what I grow !--- It is what it says it is !---


----------



## Keef

Breeding Umbra Blueberry Blast  (Trips) to That Tranquil Elephantizer gonna be da bomb ( seed marked --Trips-x-T.E ) !-- The Blueberry Widow was an accident but it's  growing strong an make a few tricomes herself !--Only thing I know to do is keep the best !---Gonna require lots of quality control !


----------



## Rosebud

So it is a relaxing sativa...with pain killing properties.


----------



## Keef

I would say it would probably be like I've heard U discribe your Purple Haze Rose -- Without the lemonade maybe a little more toward the blueberry !--- I would imagine it probably has a somewhat similar buzz but the Pure Haze outshines it !--I' ve never had it properly cured either !--


----------



## Keef

Having a grand ole time on the island tonight !---Some of D.D.'s kin looking for a name for they band !---They think D.D.'s coming up with some great names !---Be even funnier if they ever find out those name suggestions came straight off seedfinders variety list !--Shush!--They don't know bout me !


----------



## mrcane

Did I smell bacon?would love some good biscuits and gravy. ...nope cod fish this evening. .if we don't blow away had to be gushing 60 little bit ago. ..love me some blue dream Rose. ..nice easy day time stuff for me, but I'm all wound up. ..4: 20  here  .......:48:


----------



## Kraven

So i killed all the worms, and I'll make one more check tonight before bed, killed 12 plants left me 2. So I went in and chopped both the Kali Mist and the P98 BK x DPD. Nice huge chunky buds covered in icky sticky goop and candy coated....here's a shot of each, hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rosebud

holy big buds Kraven.  nice. do you wear gloves to keep your hands clean or to protect the resin on the plant?


----------



## Rosebud

What do you think of humbodlt breeders? their blue dream?


----------



## Kraven

I sorta think it's a two way street Rose , want to keep the buds free of dirt, hand oils and also want to keep the hand from sticking to my nose when I scratch it. Thank you for the compliment, both them girls were big girls, they both threw some good weight. Finally got to taking some pics when i got to the lowers, the cola's just look ridiculous ~sly grin~


----------



## Keef

I was doing O.K. but after the pics ---I'm feeling a little inadequate! ---  Kraven let me tell U what U got to change !---Nothing !!!!

Hey Rose U want some of Umbra's Blueberry Blast ? --Daughter of Blue Dream sired by B.P.U. ( BlackBerry Kush -x-Purple Citral-x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant) ---I know where she lives !


----------



## Kraven

Rose i just ran Blue Dream, a cut was passed to me, and it was a very good smoke imho, maybe a little stretchy but this was the first time i ran her.. Smelled of berries and tasted like a good haze should taste.....funny thing was it gave me the giggles every time i smoked it.....my wife found it amusing, said it makes me talk non stop


----------



## Keef

I just know Kraven doesn't put those gloves into the freezer when he gets through and just peels that scissor hash right off those gloves !--That would just be wrong !---


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I was doing O.K. but after the pics ---I'm feeling a little inadequate! ---  Kraven let me tell U what U got to change !---Nothing !!!!
> 
> Hey Rose U want some of Umbra's Blueberry Blast ? --Daughter of Blue Dream sired by B.P.U. ( BlackBerry Kush -x-Purple Citral-x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant) ---I know where she lives !



Keef thank you for the compliments, I enjoy sharing my grows with my friends


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I just know Kraven doesn't put those gloves into the freezer when he gets through and just peels that scissor hash right off those gloves !--That would just be wrong !---




Yep they are freezing now


----------



## Kraven

one quick stretch and it falls right off onto parchment paper.


----------



## Rosebud

Did ya get that cut from anyone I know??/hmmm?

I am always on the look out for good meds and it has great reviews. I will smoke some from a dispensary and see what I think. For some reason i think my daughter would love it.. she needs daytime pain, she uses nordle crossed with cookies now.


----------



## Kraven

yes ma'am the hippy shared it, p98 bubba kush, calio, blue dream, kali mist and my favorite...buzzberry...named after him....he did the work on it and got the rights to it, a most excellent smoke

(Buzzberry is Blue Meanie x Douple Purple Doja)


----------



## mrcane

Beautiful, Kraven just makes ya want to puff one. :48:


----------



## Keef

This is the first time I got one of those reverse 911 calls !---Flooding Imminent! ---I live on an Island what am I supposed to do swim to safety ?--- We good just can't get off the island but don't need to !---Feel bad for them on the mainland !---They be getting it bad all day !-- My plan is to stay high and ride it out !---Been some bad thunder and lightening !---Surprised we still got power !


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- The man does do good work don't he ? ---


----------



## mrcane

Speaking of power ours keeps dimming ,expect it to go out any time now. ..yes that Kraven gives us something to shoot for. ...


----------



## Kraven

Thank you sir, i need to hop over to your threat, you should have some big girls now that are fattening up.


----------



## Kraven

wow just read what I typed...the hippy slayer is confusing my hands


----------



## Keef

Cane U need to post some pics !--Did U get those cuts to root ?-- Cuz U got some of those seed from Umbra's Blue Dream cross !--Marked BPU-X-B.B grow U some !--I get those other seed out to U this week !


----------



## Keef

I know Kraven my hand do that all the time !--I finally just quit trying to fix it !--


----------



## Kraven

Green santa dropped off some nightshade and some Blueberry, thank you santa


----------



## mrcane

Keef got five cuts going. ..going to finish three here and give my neighbor two, too work on.Just got the hood today ballast should be here soon. ..helping him setup a space...he has a room with all kinds of potential. ..Need to get some pics of my papaya.still haven't figured out how to get pictures to load from my phone to site,no problem with emails :confused2:it is my best camera...let's puff one :48:


----------



## Keef

Listening to the rain and nursing a pipe Cane !--- That cool about U and your neighbor !-- I finally got a Papaya into bloom to sex from my 2nd planting !--- I like my clones !--


----------



## Keef

Once again these poor people gonna have to do without hash oil for they vape pens during Spring Break !!--If the law would just let me I could help them with that problem !


----------



## umbra

Rose, there is a cut of blue dream that is the keeper, the Santa Cruz cut.
Kraven those outlaw genetics really shine. A bit surprised not more color in that bud, but I know its got some kick to it.
#1 son made it tonight. We be getting high


----------



## umbra

blueberry blast = blue dream x johnny blaze

blue dream = blueberry x super silver haze
johnny blaze = DJ Short's blueberry x Neville's haze


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm high. Again. Nursing this miserable cold; just glad I can still smoke a little. Watching murder investigations on TV. Not a whole lot on. Listening to the rain & occasional thunder. It should be coming to an end soon.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, looks like wake and bake time to me. got the baked waiting on the wake.

krav, i got my male g13. he's a bada$$ showing his balls under 24/7 light cycle.


----------



## DirtyDiana

No sleep for me. Stupid cold! Eventually I'll pass out from exhaustion & won't care if I can breathe or not!  Uggghhhhhh!


----------



## giggy

morning dd, hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Giggy,DD,  .......Smoke......:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all my friends. What happen to my buddie Hippie? Didnt see him yesterday. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning W.H....Hope that he is not stewing over that thread ....miss him...
Still raining here looks like it is going to be around for a while. ....


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, slept in...didn't really sleep well. Time to get mind blowingly stoned and go surfing.....oh wait that was thirty years ago....fast forward to today....time for coffee and a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- I think D.D. just could take it anymore !--I was getting up she was going down !
Enjoy the visit Umbra !
Hopper --I hope Hippie will get over it and come back !--- Ain't no telling what he gonna do !--- After the battle with 420 when we got banned for life it took me awhile to talk him into coming over to MP to check it out !--- There was a confrontation with mods for being unfair !---I feel kinda reponsible !--They wanted me gone and he defended me which got him banned !--- I think he still got a chip on his shoulder 
Maybe we should just give him some time and space !---


----------



## mrcane

Peace My Friends......:48:......Just Sayin......


----------



## Rosebud

I miss Hippie already. I really enjoy him, but i fear i tick him off, a lot.. I hope not.

Kraven, that was funny surfing.. lol Glad you quit that stinkin job so you could hang around us more. Good morning all ya all..Giggy, i feel ya, the bake part is taken care of, now if we could just wake up.. 

Cane i need to get over and see your papaya.
Umbra, glad your son is here.  
DD, get over that cold.
Morning WH. 

I be smoking some I cookies this am. raining and would like to go back to bed, but i got stuff to do.. i got oil to make... after PT. i need a nap.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hippie will be okay. Nobodies gonna ban him here for taking up for a friend. Plus our Moderators are not BAN CRAZY with their power. These Moderators are our friends who are fair and understand we are all Adults here and most of us are considered law breakers whom might bend a rule sometimes,,,go figure. If you wernt a law breaker you wouldnt be growing or possessing a controled substance. 
By the way,,,who is from Canada, ,,i see your PM is visiting the US. Cool beans.


----------



## mrcane

Rose My girls should be waking soon and will get an update.....Gotta figure this phone gig out.....


----------



## Keef

I think I probably did too Rose !---but I don't sign on a read every new post on every new thread !--- I'm trying to get around more but I sign on and see what's  up with the O.F.C. !--- I still am not sure what pissed him off !--I've seen no one treated unfairly here !
Bozzo told them -- F.T.R.C. !--I ain't hip to all this breviation and stuff but I finally figured it out !--- Rain's tapering off !--I hope !-- 
Hey Giggy -- 88G-13 HP ? ---Is that the one Kraven said the male brings the fire ?--


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Hopper !--- We weren't doing anything over there we do here !--- But it was against the rules to swap genetics !--- So we went around back to do it !---I've always  thought that's  why I had to go !--- They knew I had to be guilty of something !--- I was !---


----------



## WeedHopper

You are a bad bad bad Man Keef. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper I was the only pharmer from a prohibition state !--- Having an Outlaw pharmer who was a little too bad didn't sit well with some !---Apparently I was supposed to wait until the law changed and I could be a legal pot pharmer like them !--- Still waiting !


----------



## Keef

Giggy when the male gets big enough U can clone him just like the girls and have him around as stud !--
If that is the male I think it is I hope U keep him around !


----------



## giggy

i plan to keef, i'm just surprised that it has balls under 24/7 light cycle, and i don't mean one or two either.


----------



## Keef

It wasn't in bloom at 12/12 and U moved it to 24/7 ? ---Cause regular photo ant don't do that !---Only diminished light time can trigger bloom --male --female -- don't matter !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper

:48: :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning umbra, what should I pop?  TemplexBPU? onr more time on this strain please, i promise to write it down.  Is the gorilla grape a good on too? I bet they are.


----------



## Keef

I put another batch of Hippie's  Dawg seed in a jar of water to germ !---I be bracketing it !--- I got some deformed plants out that first batch but I'm not convinced !--- Hopper I crossed Umbra Blueberry Blast male on my T.E. and the babies is growing right there beside mom and dad !--- They both fine smoke on they own !---That T.E. is proving to be a great mom ! -- I bet It gonna turn U into a wobble head ! ---


----------



## mrcane

Just had a great little smoke out and tea with neighbor. ...I high ....he left with a good buzz and a big smile,  carrying his new light hood....


----------



## Keef

Weather seems to be clearing I'll package those seed today and get them out to U Cane !--- Send U plenty of Hippie's Dawgs and maybe some Strawberry Rhino ? --Share with your friend !-- U need to grow U some of that blueberry too!


----------



## mrcane

Right on Bud....Time to get soaking some seed for summer..
  get the shower full For a while I guess....
  Here is a peek at the Papaya ....Having a hard time keeping them green...Grow & learn.. 

View attachment 2016-03-10 07.28.52.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-10 07.29.36.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice Cane !---As they get closer to finish those fan leaves will yellow cause she putting everything she got into bud !--If I'm wrong someone correct me !--Maybe it's  just me !
I'm waiting for D.D. to wake up see if I can get her something to help her cold !--Nasty hospitals !--I guess I'm next !


----------



## giggy

no keef it has been in the veg box all along, and i never saw anything about it having any ruderalis in it.


----------



## giggy

nice pics cane.


----------



## Keef

Shouldn't have any in it Giggy !---But Autos the only thing that act like that !


----------



## Keef

One of those treated seed labeled "Giggy's Brick"  is up !--Look normal but with a thick stem !---I'm looking for 4 leaves at a time !--I have to say watching these things come up looking for the  prize is like fishing !---U know there's fish there if U can just catch them !---


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy U still got those Pure Power Plant seed out of Nirvana ?--- My last one is barely hanging on after the bugs !---If it lives and is a girl I'm good !


----------



## WeedHopper

Your real name is Keefenstein. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm working !--- If I could never lay hands on another strain --I could get by !--- This demon woman doesn't need to look at anymore top strain list !---When she woke up I gave her orange juice and canna caps with her coffee!----She all high and hot and heavy after something called Bruce Banner #3!---Seed show up I have to plant some !--It's a disease !--It can't help myself !


----------



## mrcane

Just back from an hour and half tai chi class. I have been doing this now for a year and a half, and I am just really starting to feel it inward. ..Ya!!!!!!
       Time for a puff :48:


----------



## Keef

This Blue Dream thing ?--  I bred Trips --Umbra's  BPU -x-B.B. to the White Widow and the Tranquil Elephantizer! --I now have Trips-x-Widow and Trips-x-T.E  growing side by side and looking good !--- I only need one blueberry !--- Instead of choosing maybe I just bring the lines back together !-- Later this summer I breed a G.G.#4 male to my T.E. girl !--


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?---


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> i plan to keef, i'm just surprised that it has balls under 24/7 light cycle, and i don't mean one or two either.



Told ya the male has fire in him, everyone I have seen are just manly....


----------



## mrcane

Yo bozzo didl I hear that you grow Holland's Hope? ??
Where does one find some good seed...thinking about running them as an outdoor crop I am in the wet part of the P.N.W....and I think that it would be a good strain for my area ....


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning umbra, what should I pop?  TemplexBPU? onr more time on this strain please, i promise to write it down.  Is the gorilla grape a good on too? I bet they are.


Both are good strains and have some medical properties. The Temple x BPU is 2 of Bodhi's strain that I bred to each other.
Temple = williams wonder x super silver haze
BPU = blackberry kush x Purple chitrali x ubekistani hash plant
And the gorilla grape is another one of Outlaw genetics breedings
gorilla grape = gdp x double purple doja


----------



## Keef

Cane he grew it last year and was singing it's praises !--I'm sure but I think he got them at Dutch Seed !
In the PNW bud rot is gonna be a big concern !---That would be a good choice for outdoors up there !-- I'm afraid some of these hybrids gonna let U down right before harvest !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra. How long a flowering time with the bodhi's strain?  You talking my language with SSH, hash plant etc. I will be starting those. Thank you.


----------



## umbra

flowering varies some but 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !---Thank U !---My Tranquil Elephantizer came out Bohdi should U ever want a cut ! --She just getting back on her feet after the great bug war !--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy U still got those Pure Power Plant seed out of Nirvana ?--- My last one is barely hanging on after the bugs !---If it lives and is a girl I'm good !



yes i do, and if you need them back just let me know. i got more then i can handle at the moment. by the way you talked me into trying the outdoors again, hippie's dawg is going to bark.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Told ya the male has fire in him, everyone I have seen are just manly....



i hear you bro. i just wasn't ready for him yet, but things will work out. i saw on my end you got your package?


----------



## Keef

Giggy I knew that before U did !-- I hope they do U right and they should !---Hippie finished them outside and he a lot farther north than U !--
So Umbra -- These babies I got from crossing your BPU-X-B.B on the T.E.!---They be 3/4 out of Bohdi ?--Did SSH come out Bohdi too ?-- That the other part of B.B. ?


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy --Plant them all !---If U lose 90% U still be looking good come Croptober!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I don't always move to the other side of the campfire....
But when I do, the smoke follows me.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cane, I'm envious of your Papaya!  Lovely buds! Mine are just now starting to thrive after the Great Bug Wars of 2016. I do notice their leaves are a light, lime green color &  they seems a little fragile, but I'm not sure if they are fully recovered or if this is normal for Papaya.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Giggy I knew that before U did !-- I hope they do U right and they should !---Hippie finished them outside and he a lot farther north than U !--
> So Umbra -- These babies I got from crossing your BPU-X-B.B on the T.E.!---They be 3/4 out of Bohdi ?--Did SSH come out Bohdi too ?-- That the other part of B.B. ?


Neville bred many different hazes. I think ssh is one of his. Actually there are a range of hazes that were bred in California in the 60's and 70's. Neville used them as breeding stock and named them after the original breeders, the Haze brothers.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> I don't always move to the other side of the campfire....
> But when I do, the smoke follows me.



it always follows beauty.:hubba:

you hear that keef, i'm flirting with your ol lady.:evil:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ha!  And usually where there's smoke,  there's fire!


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Giggy I knew that before U did !-- I hope they do U right and they should !---Hippie finished them outside and he a lot farther north than U !--
> So Umbra -- These babies I got from crossing your BPU-X-B.B on the T.E.!---They be 3/4 out of Bohdi ?--Did SSH come out Bohdi too ?-- That the other part of B.B. ?


High Times reports that SSH was the 1990 cannabis cup winner released by Greenhouse seeds. I suspect Aryan had nothing to do with it, but took all the credit.


----------



## Keef

Poor baby got the flu !--Flirt all U want Hopper !

Thanks Umbra it can get confusing! --- I'm not very educated on weed varieties! --To me the proof is in the smoke !-- I have no preconceived expectation !---It be what it be !--- I'm pretty dam sure the offspring of a good GG#4  male on the T.E. gonna be epic !---

I'm still collecting the stuff I need to begin to grow !

Giggy on that PPP ---Hang on to those seed let me see what I got before I ask U to send them !


----------



## umbra

Oh and Neville's haze is considered the highest THC of any marijuana ever recorded.


----------



## Keef

Good to know if U growing for potent oil Umbra  !--- 
I was able to induce Mixploid (?)--First time around with this Zombie Juice !---I'm in the neighborhood of making a tetra !--


----------



## Rosebud

would like to grow that haze of  Neville's. SO much pot, so little time.

DD, i am sorry you are sick. It is nasty I hear. I would tell you what to do but you are a nurse.  drink a lot of fluids. (couldn't help myself)


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdie folks. Just took a hit off some BD. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

No Rose U don't understand !--Nurses are the worst patients !--- I said baby can I fix U some chicken noodle soup ?---She said bad words to me !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Bet those bad words was,,,"fix yur own " ya big cry baby. Lol


----------



## Keef

Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches soothed the savage beast !!---She in the grow room !-- Hopper there isn't any question  about who in charge and it ain't me !--
Strawberry Cough ? --What U know about it ?


----------



## Rosebud

LOVE strawberry cough. good sativa buzz.  love tomato soup and g cheese. I am smoking something our adopted problem child brought me. Mothers tongue..weird name.  indica.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches soothed the savage beast !!---She in the grow room !-- Hopper there isn't any question  about who in charge and it ain't me !--
> Strawberry Cough ? --What U know about it ?


 Kyle Kushman's cut is the one to have.


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Rose !--I been over at ICMAG reading Budda Seed's thread on polyploidy in weed !-- I might already be  there !--- If not it seems the right  Mixploid might do me well !---


----------



## mrcane

<





DirtyDiana said:


> Cane, I'm envious of your Papaya!  Lovely buds! Mine are just now starting to thrive after the Great Bug Wars of 2016. I do notice their leaves are a light, lime green color &  they seems a little fragile, but I'm not sure if they are fully recovered or if this is normal for Papaya.


Thanks D.D....This is the first time I have grown out Papaya or much of anything for that matter.have been struggling with mine to keep them  green they have been on the liteside. ..:confused2:..growing in dirt feeding ****...will see how the next batch goes :


----------



## Kraven

G'night all


----------



## DirtyDiana

What kind of cheese do you use for a grilled cheese sandwich Rose? Keef gave me a homework assignment before he went to bed. I'm gonna fail! Think he sent me on a wild goose chase!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. it's time to wake and bake. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee bowl and a wake and bake.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm in Kraven !--Getting any rain yet ?


----------



## yarddog

Mor ing all.  No rain here.  Tomorrow night I think. And Sunday.      We skipped spring and moved right to 80 degrees.     Y'all ha e a good one


----------



## giggy

morning krav, keef and dog.

krav you got mail.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. might have a day off from the rain here  today. ... ..Fryday Yaaa. ..:48:


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Dog --Still raining off and on down here setting rain records and stuff !---I was lurking at that ICmag  site about polyploids last night !--- Smart -smart brothers and sisters !--- Sam the Skunkman confirmed my thought that David Suzuki did not make  U.B.C. Chemo !---He said it was made by bare foot hillbillies!--(like me ) ---Learned that Billy Budd's 6n male is called Sequoia !--- I knew he had to have one !-- Budda Seed still making 4n tetras and they don't like Billy !--Funny to me !---From what I learned !-- About half of the tetras will have roughly the same potency as the parents !--25 % will not be as good as the parents !---About 25 % will exceed the parents potential !---Of that 25 % about 10% will be da bomb !----They frustrated  cause they having trouble stabilizing tetras when they breed them !--- According to thier pictures I have 3 tetras out of Hippie's Dawg --A Strawberry Rhino and 2 Strawberry Elephant!-- I also got another teaspoon of Dawg seed germing for treatment !--I don't plan on stabizing Sheet !-- I'm a cloner !--Just like I thought -it's Iike an Easter Egg hunt --Looking for my golden egg!


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm in Kraven !--Getting any rain yet ?



Not yet but windy and humid and my knee tells me there will be a change in the weather...I'm fixing to look at the weather, few know here but my first AS was in meteorology, so fixing to try and get a forecast together, i seem to do a better job than the locals.


----------



## Keef

The out flow from that system moving across Mexico has been like a fire hose anchored down here !-- We got a lot of rain and still getting it but the worst seems to be over !---

I don't have access to the Santa Marta cut of this or so and so's cut to that !-- So I make my own !--- No one loses everytime not even me and guess what ? ---I feel lucky on this !---Can't win if U don't play !----Don't be surprised when Cut Across Shorty scoops the prize !


----------



## Keef

I need a tool to take the shell off sprouts without damaging the sprout !---Fingers is way too big !--- Any suggestions ?  Delicate stuff !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef if your breeding follows Mendel's equations, then it will be more like a standard deviation than an equal distribution of the genetics. So if you were to breed x to y; the possible outcome would be x2 + xy + yx + y2. Of course, when Mendel did his experiment it was with black and white sheep. The xy and yx portion of the population distribution wasn't 50% it was 64%, which happens to be the first standard deviation.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I need a tool to take the shell off sprouts without damaging the sprout !---Fingers is way too big !--- Any suggestions ? Delicate stuff !


 tweezers


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Not yet but windy and humid and my knee tells me there will be a change in the weather...I'm fixing to look at the weather, few know here but my first AS was in meteorology, so fixing to try and get a forecast together, i seem to do a better job than the locals.


 I did a little consulting for NOAA. Yes they use lasers in predicting weather. By interpolating raleigh and mie scatter, a wealth of information is readily available about high and low pressure systems. But with organizations like HAARP, artificially induce weather is extremely hard to predict.


----------



## Keef

Umbra they still too clumsy! --- I got an assortment tools that followed me home from the O.R. over the years !--- That Zombie Juice needs to get to those rapidly dividing cells under that shell !--  Got to mount D.D.'s big lighted magnifying glass so I can see !--I hope my hands are still steady enough for micro surgery !-- It wouldn't be so bad if I only had to do this to one or two sprouts ---But I gotta do this dozens of times !----- I'm gonna have to come up with a system by tomorrow! --No hurry !


----------



## umbra

scuff them and put them in a shot glass filled with zombie juice


----------



## umbra

when I grew out ISP's cantaloupe skunk, it fascinated on me. So I ordered some more along with chem91 bx3


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Friends.  Still got rain but its almost over so i uncovered my Veggies. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Got to go look at a little job in Ft Worth in a little bit.  Freaking Election crap is killing us Government Contractors. Cant wait for this **** to be over. Lol


----------



## Keef

Umbra they are germinating just fine !--- I'm sold on this germ technique !-- Just put the seed in a container an put them up somewhere warm !---So I got a teaspoon of seed and most have sprouted !-- That seed she'll got to come off so I can soak them in Zombie Juice !-- After that and a good rinse then in the ground and wait !--It takes almost twice as long for them to grow !--- The sign of success is a very thick meristem !--The 3 or 4 leaf thing will develop they say !--I'm getting that but I think success rate will be much higher if that shell was not covering part of the sprout!-- I got a rough plan !---One way or another it needs to happen tommorrow!


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ?

These seed I'm working with I been calling Hippie's Dawg  is Chem 91-x-The Sugar -x- Chernobyl! --- Budda Seed say the use colchicine but I think they lie but I don't hold that against them !---I was looking at that tissue culture stuff !---I can learn to do that but I'm still stuck on the why do it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Calling Doctor Keef,,calling Doctor Keef. We have a seed stuck its it shell. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper I could handle a couple but dozens !-- If I can sew a blood vessel back together so it don't leak --I can do this !---- Doctor Keef ? ---Only part of that I like is that doctors make lots and lots of money !--- The process ain't hard !--Soak some sprouts then plant them !---The devil is in the details !


----------



## Keef

Umbra this Blueberry Blast right off the drying rack works just fine !--I can only imagine how it's  gonna be with a proper cure !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I'm glad that it can help you and others


----------



## Keef

I ain't never been too proud to turn down help !-- I still disagree with U about 50/50 from male and female !--Half from mom --Half from dad !---I mean the words are true but how those genetics are expressed is not always  50/50 !--- Switching positions of the parents gets a different plant !--- Kraven talking about the fire in that 88g13hp !-- Snow Lotus as a mom !-- I think T.E. got that !  

Hey Giggy I went out to look at the planter with treated Giggy's Brick sprouts ---There is something with a great big root coming out a seed !---That ain't natural unless U trying to make a tetra !---Then it is an indication of success !--I'll be watching for more !--Right now there is one normal looking plant and this Thang !


----------



## Keef

Last night I had ask D.D. if she could find me seed for Diablo Pink Kush which is a triploid !---- The world got room for more than one 6n male !---I get me sever pack of Diablo Pink Kush and treat them with my Zombie Juice and presto -chango I got me a 6n hopefully a fine specimen !--- There's  gonna be no big commercial success above 4n !--and not many of them !---But a mom and pop grow with the right tetra should have no trouble paying the bills !--- I could use  another year before prohibition  ends !---


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.


----------



## ness

I type two par. and when I went to post It kick me back to log in. Fast  Wish it would not do that.


----------



## ness

Have a great day OFC


----------



## umbra

working in my backyard, out on the woodpile
 after stopping to rest for awhile
 visions begin to crowd my eyes
 like a meteor shower in the autumn skies
 and the soil beneath me begins to moan
 like the sound of the wind through a hollow bone
 and my mind fills with figures like some ancient rune for power.

a log slams on a rough hewn log
 and a voice from somewhere scolds a barking dog.
 i remember a bleak eyed prisoner in the stoney mountain
 where life is suspended on hold...
 you drink and fight and damage someone
 and they throw you away for some years of boredom.
 1 year done and 5 more to go
 no job waiting so there's no parole
 and over and over
 they tell you that you are nothing.

so i tossed another log on my woodpile
 and wondered at the lamp warm window's welcome smile.
 i remember crackling embers
 colored windows shining through the rain
 distant landscapes, blue and liquid
 tiny links in an endless chain.
 the mist rises as the sun goes down
 and the light that's left forms a kind of crown.
 3 hawks wheel in a dazzling sky
 a slow motion jet makes them look like a lie
 and i'm left to conclude that there is no human answer near
 for Spring is here.


----------



## Rosebud

Spring indeed is here. Lovely Umbra, thank you for sharing. I loved your last one very much. Distant landscapes, blue and liquid.. love that.


----------



## Keef

How U doing Nes ? --I was hoping U weren't sick !---Seed coming your way !--Same  address right ?-- 

What up Rose ? -- Finally  built D.D. another lid for her veg. boxes !---- 35 holes thru a tote lid with a 2 inch door knob drill!-Took longer to debut the he that it did to drill them !--- She wanted a back up for cleaning boxes and stuff !--Anyway that's  done !--Now I better take me a big dose of caps and get to work on it before my body realizes I hurt it some !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc. having my first cold in about 10 years.


----------



## Keef

Oh No Rose !-- Take care of yourself --I know U know how to take care of others ---Time to take care of yourself the same way ! --Umbra's  poem was nice but it made me laugh !--Not at the poem !---All I could picture in my mind was Chris Farley in front of a class on Saturday Night Live reading music lyrics as his poetry !---What was the name of that song ? --


----------



## Keef

4:20 on a Friday  ? --Where ya at O.F.C. ?


----------



## Kraven

Smoked


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc. having my first cold in about 10 years.



Freaking colds are going around everywhere Rose. Hope ya get to feeling better Mam.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks wh and keef. i will. My neighbor brought it over and hers turned into bronchitis. I am having lemon ginger honey tea with Turmeric pills..yum..

What a rainy day here in the nw.  How you doing WH?

How is DD? i hope not terrible.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--I tried to talk her into calling in sick but she wouldn't --She got put on call cause of low census! - I gonna squeeze her a big glass of O.J. !-- Lots of vitamin C !--and caps and a pipe !--U tell her No !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Im good Mam. Just dealing with what life keeps throwing my way. Thought **** would get easier the older and wiser i became. Boy was i wrong. I forgot that the ppl l love the most would be getting even older then me. Makes me think of the movie The Green Mile. That poor guy watched all the ppl in his life pass and left him all alone,,,except for the mouse. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm really liking this Blueberry we grew. Very nice taste. Plus, think I'm getting comfortable.


----------



## Keef

Still wet up there Hopper ? --We still getting it off and on !
Was heping D.D. change out the lid on one of the veg. boxes !-- When I pulled the pump out to change the spray manifold and the pump came loose from the team that anchors it !--- When I built this system I made sure the parts were interchangeable !-- Turned around and grabbed a whole new pump assembly !--Filler up with nute solution and switch plants to the new lid, pH and Done !--D.D.likes to look at her roots and move plants around !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,still raining,,but not to bad anymore. My grass needed this rain.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Oh No Rose !-- Take care of yourself --I know U know how to take care of others ---Time to take care of yourself the same way ! --Umbra's  poem was nice but it made me laugh !--Not at the poem !---All I could picture in my mind was Chris Farley in front of a class on Saturday Night Live reading music lyrics as his poetry !---What was the name of that song ? --



"She was a fast machine. SHe kept her motor clean. She was the best damn woman that I ever seen......


----------



## yarddog

I stopped at a rural boat ramp at the river today.   Smoked a jay and stumbled upon this brick on the river bank.  Made me smile, thought I'd share it.    Notice the stalk directly above the brick.


----------



## WeedHopper

How cool is that. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Apparently, when someone says "bite me,"  they don't actually  expect you to bite them. Who knew?


----------



## DirtyDiana

That awkward moment when you're wearing Nikes and you can't do it.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> How U doing Nes ? --I was hoping U weren't sick !---Seed coming your way !--Same address right ?--
> 
> What up Rose ? -- Finally built D.D. another lid for her veg. boxes !---- 35 holes thru a tote lid with a 2 inch door knob drill!-Took longer to debut the he that it did to drill them !--- She wanted a back up for cleaning boxes and stuff !--Anyway that's done !--Now I better take me a big dose of caps and get to work on it before my body realizes I hurt it some !--


 
Thank You Keef. I am feeling much better after taking med's.  Oh boy Green Santa coming my way.  Yes Keef same address.  Keef will marijuana grow under tree?  85 degrees out today and It will stay in the 80's for the next few days.


----------



## ness

Can't sleep again.  I don't know what it is.  I sure do not want to go on those sleeping pills again.  I'm sick of med's.  Thinking of making some cap's.  Maybe that will work.  

Rose get to feeling well soon.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, hello Nes. Guess I'll keep you company! This is my time of night. I actually took a 2 hour nap @ 2200. This cold has been kicking my butt. I'm taking call for work tonight. Thought I was going in @ 0100, but was just told that the boss said not to call me in. They're going to re-evaluate @ 0200. So, here I sit watching Forensic Files, drinking coffee & having a few tokes. Life's not too bad, even with a cold!


----------



## ness

Hello DD.  Didn't know again body was up.  I went off line.  Sure hope you feel better soon.  Getting sick s****.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  It's time for Wake and Bake.  Everyone sleeping in on this wonderful Sat. morning.  Got my coffee and a bowl in hand.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Nes on an outside Gorilla grow !--- U want as much light as U can get !---One way is to use a compass !-- Go out where U thinking about planting !---Use that compass to face south ---Sun's gonna come up on your left and go down to your right !-ook and see if that place will get light !-- I'm sending U enough seed to do what U want !  More light more better !--Don't worry about heat outside !--Plant will tell U when to water !--Leaves start drooping --time to water !


----------



## ness

Ever time I go to post the message shuts off. Makes me MAD


----------



## ness

Is there any way to fix the time lapse?


----------



## ness

O:K it did it again.  Makes me MAD!!!  I going to go brake something.


----------



## ness

Getting Pariniod No time for dictionary


----------



## Keef

Nes I am not the one to ask about that !-- Only thing I use the PC for is to print !---I use my smart phone but it's  been a rocky road !---Don't do like I have done !--- -I shot my first 2 smart phones !--- They will never cause anyone frustration again !---Don't be like me !---I'm much better these days !---I haven't killed any electronics in awhile !


----------



## ness

Keef are you having this problem


----------



## ness

I can even type 3 line and it goes off on me


----------



## Keef

No Nes but I'm a thumb typer !---I can type my a ** off with my thumbs !---


----------



## ness

Time to check out.  OFC have a High Day :48:


----------



## Keef

Hopper U gonna help me shell those seed today ?-- Might be tommorrow! ---I want a tap root about a half inch long then take the shell off and soak them in Zombie Juice !---  U know that guy in Texas making tetras ?---That would be me !-- I think I already got some but with these treated seed I get lots !-- I don't need something that doubles the THC percentage !---25% stronger than the parents would put me in a good place !-- I been trying to find others inducing polyploidy ---Ain't many !---Budda Seed in Europe ---Billy Budd in Canada and this Wild Man down in Texas !


----------



## Rosebud

morning ofc.. rainy and 43...


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. ...clear enough to see the mountains and looks like we have some new snow. .
Rose hope that you are feeling better, ,more tea. ..
 Mostly a home day today. ..Nice. ...
Some Jilly Bean to start the day. ..:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you cane, i am taking so many herbs no cold should  be able to live in this body..

How are you? It looks like we are in for rain thru next Thursday. What are you planting for outdoors?  I will run nordle and harlequin for the patients and a crazy sativa and indica for me.


----------



## mrcane

What happend I lost my post...anyway Rose we are going along just fine over here. ..want to get out to the coast rivers are high still high, fishing closes down the 15th April so it looks like a good year for the fish. ..
Looks like i will be running Nurse larry for sure and some blueberry that Keef sent me. I am worried about leaving them. .we need to get back east to be with Mom and dad for a while. ..They are both 92 and at home. ..I will have my neighbor look after them but it worries me. ..3


----------



## mrcane

Oops hard to get use to this phone. ..


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, no, I am in zone 6 and I wont put anything out until May 1st.. I have tried to reveg my nurse larry from last summer and get a clone, but so far no luck. I have two in clone now but i am not hopeful. I will plant her again and hope for another medicine woman pheno.  This is the medicine woman part of Larry.View attachment medicine woman at harvest.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, you do need to go see your parents.. I bet your neighbor will be trained by then.:aok:


----------



## mrcane

Pretty Rose. ....I think that I should be able to put them out mid to late April ..like to get them started soon. ..how many of the nurse larry you think I should pop. .all of them? ??


----------



## Rosebud

If you want one female I would plant 4 and if you get two females it is a bonus. Are you doing a big grow outdoor?


----------



## mrcane

I should be legal to grow up to 15 plants this year,so I think that we should go for it. ....


----------



## Rosebud

How can you grow 15?


----------



## Kraven

Put them outside in the dirt Rose, just 15 and you can grow them....lol :banana::banana::bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Kraven, god i am glad your in my life, Ok. I will.


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Now that's  funny right there !--- 
So I just throw a lot of varieties into the grow !--See what likes what !----Rose plants 4 to get a female ? ---I plant 6 !-- I have not idea what's  gonna like aero and play nice with the other plants !--- I don't care what anyone's says plants can adjust !-- If I can keep them alive each cuts seems to do better !--- I think this Papaya I'm sexing is a girl !----I've got my Bubblicious and still have a couple more to sex !--- If I get another female I keep what grows best for me !--- I'm having more trouble with indica than Hybrids !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Rose. Looks yummy.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> How can you grow 15?


Rose, my regular doctor wouldn't write me an authorization since they changed the law. ...so I called the number I think you gave me??for the THC foundation? and got one from them. ..there is an optional section at the bottom that the doc filled out and he put 15 plants. .but it says that you have to register with the medical marijauna authorization database. ....:confused2:....it reads that this provision applies only after July 1,2016 and requires the patient and designated provider to be entered into the medical marijauna authorization database and hold a recognition card. ...again :confused2:
As of now there is no database. . . . 
      I need a puff :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?-- I won't tell U about the foul stuff coming out my nose but I ain't feeling that perky !---Your seed along with some for Nes and my friend the Gloman !---Got U a few Strawberry seed too !--The computer wouldn't print my labels so I missed the mailman !---I think I'm getting better I waited for D.D. and she fixed it !-----A few years ago I would have kilt the computer for that !---I didn't hit it with nothing or anything !---I just walked away !--- I was very angry because those seed were supposed to go out today !-- They leave her Monday if I have to walk them to the mainland ! --I sorry I put it off so long !

Hey Nes ---U gonna have more  seed than U need !-- Go for a walk or ride and Johnny Apple seed the whole county !


----------



## Kraven

looks like it might get a little windy tonight, maybe a quick shower....finally killed all the mater worms...have not seen any in 2 days, I just picked them off and threw them out in the yard, figured them and the birds can work it out.


----------



## mrcane

Yep..nice dinner. .short ribs bake tater and a green salad. .now for some ..blueberry crisp and vanilla ice cream. ..
Must be something in the air high wind advisory here also for tomorrow with gust to 60....hold on. ...


----------



## Keef

Got the seed shell off those sprouts! --Dozens !----Tommorrow they they meet the Zombie Juice !--Have U ever tried to get the shell of sprouts without damage ?--Try it !-----I earned my Franken Plant !--- Now we rolled bones !---


----------



## mrcane

Why do you have to take the shell off...


----------



## mrcane

In the morning. ..don't forget to change the clocks. ..
        :48:


----------



## mrcane

Missing  Hippie. ...:48:....just saying. ..


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  Woo Woops forgot to make my coffee.  Got to fix this.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> What up Cane ?-- I won't tell U about the foul stuff coming out my nose but I ain't feeling that perky !---Your seed along with some for Nes and my friend the Gloman !---Got U a few Strawberry seed too !--The computer wouldn't print my labels so I missed the mailman !---I think I'm getting better I waited for D.D. and she fixed it !-----A few years ago I would have kilt the computer for that !---I didn't hit it with nothing or anything !---I just walked away !--- I was very angry because those seed were supposed to go out today !-- They leave her Monday if I have to walk them to the mainland ! --I sorry I put it off so long !
> 
> Hey Nes ---U gonna have more seed than U need !-- Go for a walk or ride and Johnny Apple seed the whole county !


 
Thank You Green Santa.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Nes U getting wet over there !--
Cane -- This Zombie Juice is a mutagenic,  It interfers with cell division !--- That shell is blocking is in the way keeping the juice from getting being obsorbed !-This formula and directions say nothing about doing taking the shell off but I did it their way and did not get complete conversion to tetraploid !-- I'm thinking I do have a couple tetras but I need more !


----------



## mrcane

Good morning O.F.C........  Wake & Bake.....:48:


----------



## ness

The forum is shutting off on me again. I don't know what to do.


----------



## ness

Good morning Keef and Cane


----------



## ness

I wonder if Rose can help me out.  I'll have to ask.


----------



## mrcane

Nes....when you get kicked off do you still have an Internet connection? Are you on WiFi? ?


----------



## ness

Yes I have internet connection when it happens


----------



## ness

No WiFi just the computer is use.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--- Nes U getting wet over there !--
> Cane -- This Zombie Juice is a mutagenic, It interfers with cell division !--- That shell is blocking is in the way keeping the juice from getting being obsorbed !-This formula and directions say nothing about doing taking the shell off but I did it their way and did not get complete conversion to tetraploid !-- I'm thinking I do have a couple tetras but I need more !


 
Keef it rain early this morning but it stop


----------



## ness

Rose when you log on do you know why the site closes on me before I get done typing 3 lines?


----------



## ness

Time to wake and bake than got to hang cloth.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. Nes, i bet that is driving you nuts. I sent you a pm.. But would deleting cookies be in order?  Let me know please.

My cold turned into bronchitis.. smoke too much pot? perhaps. on antibiotic and cough syrup...boy did i sleep.


----------



## mrcane

Oh Rose,Sorry I have had bronchitis several times It's no bargain....,Can you Breath?.....


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, I am doing fine.. a little stoned from the cough syrup. But I will be just fine. I went in to the doc in the box much earlier than i normally would. I got asthma a few years ago so i thought i should get on meds earlier rather than wait till i was horrible. Thank you Cane. Mr rb and I were just talking about you and that beautiful corner of the world you live in. I am glad you are here in MP.


----------



## Keef

My fave was that narcotic cough syrup called ---Tusinex or something like that !----Make U not even care if U sick !---It was nice to be in a work place with mostly women !--- When I met D.D. I was a player !---Some of those nurses worked in doctors offices !---Sometimes they would let me got shopping in that little room where doctors keep samples and stuff !!---


----------



## WeedHopper

Good morning friends. Its a bieutiful day here in Dallas. Im fixen to go for a walk. I been up most the night with my 5 yr old Granddaughter.  She aint feeling good. Got a bad cold. Pawpaw is the only one she will let take care of her. Shes Pawpaws girl. Lol
That little girl is why i have changed my life from Outlaw Biker never home,,,to full time Pawpaw . And im loving every minute of it. Now im just a big ole softy. Course you mess with my Granddaughter and you will see the Dark side of Pawpaw real fast. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Oh paw paw, you old softy.  love it wh.  I don't think we will be grandparents..what is up with that?? It is ok.. I can enjoy yours.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Oh paw paw, you old softy.  love it wh.  I don't think we will be grandparents..what is up with that?? It is ok.. I can enjoy yours.



Yes you can Rose,,,im sure Zoey would love you and Mr RB. She by the way is straight A student. She reads very well and spells better then me . Lol. She is in a private school for the 1st few yrs. I want her to get a GOOD EDUCATION. Whats awesome is the owner of the school loves her so much they cut her tuition in half cause we couldnt afford it. We were going to have to take her out because work has been so slow,,but they wernt goi g to loose Zoey. They are awesome ppl.


----------



## Keef

I got 2 grandchildren Rose !--Just never met them !--- Hey water temp at the beach is 79 degrees !---Sunny and high of 80ish !-- Spring Break at the beach !---I think they would have a much better time if they could legally  smoke a little weed !--- When it's  legal --I'll be there for them !----They just wanna get high by the beach !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef, I ran across a triploid discussion and will try to keep up with it, this was part of the conversation, there is a major breeder fixing to start working a triploid and the strain is fire. Like I said I'll keep you posted, it's in a very early stage right now, but I'm excited for you and your research, shows that there is some interest out there and you were ahead of the game.


"Found a pic before i topped her
She has this crazy tri-branch thing. Everywhere there should be two branches it has 3. kinda cool, every time i move her around in veg she puts out a strong tropical fruity smell. Just put her clone in flower so we can see how she grows and smokes.

Unless I missed it, you never mentioned which strain this is, did you?

The trifolate plants are always males in my experience. So it's very interesting if you have a trifolate female. Typically, they grow out of this branching pattern after about 4-6 weeks. However, in your photo of the rooted clone, it appears to still be happening.

Can you tell me more about this one - like which strain it is, how old were the seeds when you germed them, and will you let me get a cutting to check it out?" - Author Redacted


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !--- I've studied everything there is about this stuff !---Cuz there is a big difference between trifoliate  and Triploid !--- A tripoliate has a natural mutation that produces 3 leaves at a time but is otherwise a normal plant !---My boy Trips came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time !---He went back to making 2 after I topped him first !--
A triploid is a plant made by breeding a tetraploid to a normal plant !-- Some triploids produce 3 leaves but most will look normal !---A tetraploid can also produce 3 leaves at a time ---or 4 !--If U want to understand it better ---Budda Seed are working with triploid and tetraploids !---Then there's  Billy Budd in Canada !---If don't believe his numbers but his science works !---High Times has an article --Is Mutant Weed the Future ? --Or something like that !---


----------



## Keef

My Zombie Juice works by interfering with cell wall development !---I do it right each cell in these Plants I'm making will have a double set of instructions !---I'm looking for a plant that does what the instructions say and make THC twice !--- A lot of these tetras are not gonna be anymore potent than they parents !---There maybe some new terepenes we don't even know about !--- Pretty sure I got 2 Tetras a couple I'm not sure about but the ones I'm treating now gonna many more !---The only way to know what U got is to grow it out and smoke it !---


----------



## Kraven

Cool, I thought I would share, your idea's are gaining some main stream curiosity. Now get your Franken Plant and get it patented before the big dogs and there you go.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Dr Frankenkeef. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

No patent Umbra !--- I'm just gonna have something no one else in my area has !--- My Franken Plant may already be growing back there !--- My Green Grail comes from one of those triploid U was talking about !--I get a good  male  tetra and breed him to several of my normal plant and the seed will be sterile a ant will grow from them but U can't breed them !---- I can take triploid seed and treat them with my Zombie Juice ---Doubling a triploids DNA makes it have 3 sets of instructions ---My Green Grail !-- A 6n male !-- I breed him to any normal plant and the seed will be tetraploid !--- Then I can breed some tetras instead of making them !---I'll be there next winter !---Then it's  like being given a sack of rocks with a diamond hidden in it somewhere !---I just gotta find it !-- Watch for a trifoliate from those Blueberry seed !--I think those are Trips children !--I saved him in case a female trifoliate came from his seed so we could breed them and try to isolate that trifoliate trait !---1/3 more bud sites --Got to be a good thing !


----------



## Keef

I like it Hopper !-- Where was U when I was getting all those shells off those seed ?--


----------



## ness

Computer is still sign me out


----------



## ness

OH I wanted to say something and I forgot.  Mad got to go


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I like it Hopper !-- Where was U when I was getting all those shells off those seed ?--



Laughing my *** off :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

nes, i am so sorry. Tell me exactly what happens. Is it when you click to "send" the message and it takes for ever?


----------



## Keef

D.D. brought me home the flu !---I feel so special !


----------



## Kraven

Time is flying by today, gotta head to the VA hospital tomorrow for pre op. Smoking some Kali Mist and it's has plumb given me the giggles.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'd say good luck but I seen it in a dream !----U gonna be just fine !


----------



## Rosebud

When is your surgery Kraven?

Keef sorry you have the flu! you guys.  feel better soon.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !--D.D. called in sick tonight !---I just finished a bowl of Campbell's Chicken soup and Taking a dose of caps !--
What they should be doing to Brother Kraven is put him to sleep and use a scope to take a biopsy of the target area !-- He might have a sore throat for a few days !---The lab will test the sample and determine what kind of tissue it is normal or not !---Then they can develop a treatment plan !!--- Tell U my opinion without even looking !---No way is it cancerous !--Any idea how much THC and CBD goes across those vocal cords on the way to the lungs ?-- My opinion only but cancer can not develop in those conditions ! Those vocals cords probably just stained from smoking too much weed !--I take that back !--U can't smoke too much weed !


----------



## bozzo420

good luck Kraven.  I have appointments with them as soon as I'm home.


----------



## Kraven

Surgery is Friday the 18th Rose. Tomorrow just EKG, some sorta scan and anesthesia, did my labs last week so from the there it travel Thursday, they will put us up for the night and then @ hosp at 7am or so.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo - Where ya been ? ---I bet U chomping at the bit to get home and get plants in the ground !--- What U growing this year some more Holland Hope ?


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps. Nes, i bet that is driving you nuts. I sent you a pm.. But would deleting cookies be in order? Let me know please.
> 
> My cold turned into bronchitis.. smoke too much pot? perhaps. on antibiotic and cough syrup...boy did i sleep.


 
Rose when I go to post the site is close on me.  I check remember me on site to see what happens.


----------



## ness

Kraven I hope all goes well for you on the 18th.


----------



## ness

Thinking of calling on the Geek Squad to see if there can do anything with the my computer.


----------



## ness

I don't think my plants are growing right.  The new growth seem weak to me I wish I had my cam fix.


----------



## ness

Well it was 5 min between those two post.  Just testing my time.  Now I will wait ten min's to see if I am still log in.


----------



## ness

It been 10 min's, let see if this post


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> nes, i am so sorry. Tell me exactly what happens. Is it when you click to "send" the message and it takes for ever?


 
No, Rose when I go to post a message it says I am log out.  Let see if this post it been 7 mins.


----------



## ness

Sorry for all the post, just want to see if my problem is fix, and it seems like it is working out for me, we will see in the long run.  OH ya it time for wake and bake for me.


----------



## ness

Rose the picture of your bud is beautiful, it looks like it is ready for harvest.  With all those ambers.  My plants look like the growth is weak.  I am going to add more worm casting. I hope that is O:K.  And, as soon as the lights go off I am going to feed the leafs with EM1.Right now I am disappointed in the way they look.  Don't tell me another era on my part in this grow.  I am down to my last jar of weed.  And, I'm wishing that I get a health female.


----------



## ness

Went to a BD party yesterday.  Came home took a nap.  And, now I have my 6 pipes full and ready to party.  I don't like to smoke alone, but here it goes. :bong2::aok:


----------



## ness

Rose how do you get rid of cookies?  On my third pipe and listening to the police scanner.  :cop:  Seem like my issue is fix Thank You Rose.  That is better.  Rose, I to have bronchitis, Is bronchitis cause by a germ?  I am wishing every one get well.  Got me a big glass of cold milk and a oatmeal pie.  This is good.  Going to start eating healthy.  I order these cook books from the TV show called the Chew. There is 5 chief on this show and it is fun to watch.  Me and tj watch a lot of cook shows.  tj does not smoke and he does not tune into the site.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, headed out to the hospital for pre-op, should be a fun day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I hope U get it figured out Nes !--- I got no jars !--- We usually smoke off the drying rack !-- 
That why I try to move some babies to bloom every 2 weeks !--Haven't been able to regularly lately because of the bug wars !---Nes do U have a jewelers loop to look for bugs and at tricomes ? -- 
Time to rinse those treated seed !
Kraven -- Best Wishes Cuz !
Feeling a little better today ! --


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. 
 Kraven...Keep a smile on Bro...Everything Gonna Be :aok:

                         :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --When U taking that Papaya down ?--She was looking frosty last pic !


----------



## Keef

Last Lighter quit working !--- Dug out my old Ronson and filled it up with charcoal lighter fluid !---Works just fine !-- 
Miss my buddy Hippie !--I'll have to send him an e-mail soon !--I'm just not sure what to say !--- I got an idea what happened but it didn't have anything to do with the O.F.C. !--- Sometimes it just bees this way !--Yoop was convinced that someone at MP was blocking him from posting pics !---I don't even know if that's  possible !---- I just don't know what to say or do sometimes !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,hope yall have a great day.
Keef,,sometimes ya just cant fix ppls attitude. I will say Hippie is not being much of a Hippie.  All the Hippies ive ever known are way more layed back and they hate RULES,and being Policed,,,,thats what makes them Hippies. Thats the madest Hippie i ever met. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

good morning ofc.  Keef, there is no way to block folks from posting pictures,heck the admin tried three times to help him.. that is cra cra.

Nes, what windows are you using? I am still using windows 7. If you have that i can walk you thru deleting your cookies. If not, you can google how to dump cookies on your operating system.  I like hippie and this is not the first time i have ticked him off. 

Kraven, thinking of you. Keef, i hope you really are getting better. I seem to have a cough that originates at my toes... we are talking deep.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- I hope U get it figured out Nes !--- I got no jars !--- We usually smoke off the drying rack !--
> That why I try to move some babies to bloom every 2 weeks !--Haven't been able to regularly lately because of the bug wars !---Nes do U have a jewelers loop to look for bugs and at tricomes ? --
> Time to rinse those treated seed !
> Kraven -- Best Wishes Cuz !
> Feeling a little better today ! --


 
Yes I have a jewelers loop (30)  I have not seen any but I have not exam them with the loop.  I'm telling you I just went through a war with malware stuff.  It a long story.  But the end was SEND $500. WESTERN UNION. YA RIGHT!!!  I don't think so.


----------



## ness

Rose I'm using window 8 and I am staying there.  I had window 7 before and I like it much better with 7.  I upgraded to 10 once and I myself hated it.


----------



## ness

Rose Norton just went through and clean up my computer.  Just went through a big issue with my computer.  Paid out $30. for a malware program which just screw up my comp.  Norton told me to stay away.  I have a HP system.


----------



## Rosebud

How bout this?

to delete cookies in the desktop
Open the desktop, and then tap or click the Internet Explorer icon on the taskbar.
Tap or click the Tools button , point to Safety, and then tap or click Delete browsing history.
Select the Cookies and website data check box, and then tap or click Delete.


----------



## ness

going to check the mail.  I do believe it might be movie day.  I rent netflixs


----------



## Keef

I'm just gonna hold off on sending that e-mail !--- I was there Rose I know U tried to help Yoop !--Hippie just got a lot of passion !-- Maybe he'll come around later !--- Rose I am feeling better today !--- I shouldn't be if I had this flu !--- I don't know what's  up !--- Hanging out waiting for Green Santa !--- He a good man ! 
Got to put these naked seed in the dirt this afternoon !-- --These things take a long time to come out the ground !--- The deed is done ! --Now we wait !---


----------



## bozzo420

Keef said:


> Bozzo - Where ya been ? ---I bet U chomping at the bit to get home and get plants in the ground !--- What U growing this year some more Holland Hope ?


 hollands hope, sensi skunk seeds .and clones from friends grow.


----------



## Keef

Dam they got good stuff at the weed store !--WOW !


----------



## Keef

Hopper --The cartridges use a wick system !--I'm all over it !--but they get U really high !---No I mean really -really high !


----------



## Kraven

Home finally...that was an adventure, find my smoke time to get medicated fosure


----------



## Keef

Fosure ?--Forsure ?


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven --I was finally able to lay hands one of those e-cig  Weed store cartridges that had Hopper all excited !--- All my Southern Outlaw Pharmers ---Ya'll gonna like this sheet !--- I over think a problem sometimes !--- Straight CO2 hash oil in a wick type tank system !--- Flowers ? --They ruined me !---It's gonna be so hard to got back to flowers !---D.D. a Wobble Head !--Stuff don't 'fect me none !--Rock my world !


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: told ya Bro.....nothing like liquid gold.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper --The cartridges use a wick system !--I'm all over it !--but they get U really high !---No I mean really -really high !



Yes they do,,i took one apart.


----------



## Keef

Hopper only thing I don't know is if it will work in the type e-cig system I use !--I see no reason it wouldn't !--Sheet will rock your world !--- There's  is no need to go any farther than CO2 hash oil !-- Texas ain't ready for this jelly !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep i love the Stuff. Its purest way to smoke Dank by far.  No waste,,,no material,,,no ****,,,, it will kick your ace. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Amen !--Preach it Brother Hopper !---I didn't know !--- A toke off this thing is serious business !---First toke was like stepping in front of a train !----  Don't know what Critical Kush is but I know know what it do !


----------



## WeedHopper

Crazy Bastage :rofl: i warned ya.


----------



## WeedHopper

Critical Kush from Barney&#8217;s Farm is a mostly indica strain that blends together two famed cannabis staples, Critical Mass and OG Kush. Aromatic notes of earthiness and spice usher in a calming sensation that relaxes the mind and body. Critical Kush pairs a staggeringly high THC content with a moderate dose of CBD, making this strain a perfect nighttime medication for pain, stress, insomnia, and muscle spasms. Growers cultivating this strain indoors will wait 50 to 60 days for Critical Kush to complete its flowering cycle.


----------



## Keef

I got no sense Hopper !--- They got this other stuff called crumble --U put in a special e-cig cartridge -- I'm high !--I take no reponsibility for my actions ! ---Anyway This Fire O.G. Crumble they got gave me a religious experience with one toke !-- I may be shoulda waited !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef you have seen it, i have grown it several times. lemme find a quick pic be right back.


----------



## Kraven

Here is two from my journal just before they came down is October of 2015, love it. It packs a nice punch.


----------



## Keef

But Kraven-- The Yankee Devils --- They made CO2 hash oil that is 70 % THC and put it in a e-cig cartridge !---- No ashes -- No lighter -- We got to learn to do this Cuz !--- Sheet make U crazy !---Can U imagine that Critical Kush concentrated down to where a toke is equal to about three tokes of the mother weed !-- WOW !--I'm impressed !


----------



## Rosebud

May I suggest you pace yourself? 70 % how did they do that?


----------



## Keef

Having a little trouble reading that little bitty letter Rose !--- I could be seeing stuff !---Pace myself ? ---How U do this --Pace yourself --mean?-- D.D. is the devil !--She said try this --hit that !-- I need a tether and a walker !---


----------



## Keef

I put about 75 of those treated sprouts in the dirt today !---They gonna sit there and not do anything for maybe 2 weeks before the survivors begin to grow !--- This should do it !---I tried looking up the various and sundry terepenes a tetraploid might have !--- The whole dam Internet and there just isn't much info about tetras at all !-- All I know to do is make some grow them out and smoke them !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wanna get high?


----------



## Kraven

G'morning all. I always hate the time change, Makes me sleepy for a couple of days. Got my coffee and my bowl, now just need a friend with a spark


----------



## WeedHopper

Fire up that liquid gold Keef. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning. .Kraven, W.H......let's fire up......:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Hold up Hopper !--  I woke up high !
Kraven I hate time switch !---What time is it really anyway ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, I knew the minute you tried a vape pen and a cartridge it would be over for flowers, lol. #1 son loves them too. My sons have been having a blast hanging out together. It has rained hard every day since my son arrived, so we have not walked around San Francisco. We have done a couple brewery tours so far. There is a blues club on the Embarcadero right by Fisherman's wharf. HA hang out there, but the beers are ice cold and the blues fire hot.


----------



## yarddog

Hey keef, if I wanted to sex my plants early, what would I need to do?  Almost ready to take cuts, but didn't want to waste time cloning a possible male.


----------



## Keef

Yep Umbra !--- I had convinced myself pure oil would be too thick and would have to be thinned !--- Of course the oil becomes thinner as the burner warms it up and it flows just fine !--- Now to see if D.D. can find some empty cheap  Chinese cartridges !---


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !---Easy !--Put them under 12/12 and within about 2 weeks you'll see sex !--I bring them back to veg. and take my first clone by taking the top off and sticking it in the cloner to root turning one plant into 2 !---


----------



## Keef

I'll sex a plant when it gets up about 6 inches tall !---


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all.  Umbra i am glad you guys are having fun.. I was wondering.. good.

I couldn't quit coughing last night so i took a hydrocodone, that had expired 5 years ago. It worked. Slept all night but yuck. I don't like to use that stuff. 

I have cloning to do. THG is moving to oregon, so i need to double up my clones for her.

Keef, glad your having fun.
YD, i always wait, but you can do the flip for 2 weeks... it takes a bit for them to go back to veg though.
Good morning WH.


----------



## Keef

Rose U know U right on all points !---


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC, moving slow this day not feeling right.  Going back to bed.  OFC have a fine day.


----------



## Kraven

Met with the contractor to finalize the renovations (pay him some good faith money, sign the contract) they start the 11th of April. I'm quite excited to get the bathroom and kitchen expansions done.


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !---I been crippled in the face since about midnight !---  Getting a little run down !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I just got some Banana Kush made by Spherex. Much better then Autodabs. Then stuff is more like RSO  oil cartridge ....NICE...I AM STONED.
And Keef this one doesnt use a wick cause its not like wax,,,its like oil. Much better and last longer. The thick wick stuff doesnt seem to smoke as smooth plus this on says it has full turpines. Its 66% thc and 2% cbn,,no cbds. Has a nice taste.  Oh and did i mention i am fked up. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Met with the contractor to finalize the renovations (pay him some good faith money, sign the contract) they start the 11th of April. I'm quite excited to get the bathroom and kitchen expansions done.



I hope i gave you a good price,,,ill see ya on the 11th. :smoke1: you just never know who your dealing with. Just playing,,,i. Am freaking high. Yehàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper is it made with CO2 or BHO ? --  This Orange Creamsicle is made with CO2-- It says --  69.4 THC -- little words -little words !--  U know I had to get more than one !--- They will all rock your world !


----------



## Keef

These are oil and smoke smooth !---I'm sold on CO2 !


----------



## Rosebud

I hear co2 is the cleanest.

Hi YD.


----------



## Keef

Seems that way Rose !--- How's the cough ? --- I'm a little beat down but I don't think I got the flu from D.D. !--I just was having trouble with sinus and drainage !---D.D. seems to be getting better !----She been singing the praises of smoking oil in an e-cig !--- I'd be bold with one of these in public !---Down here no one would have a clue !---- One this getting a cartridge did for me was lock in a CO2 hash oil machine !--Bet I can learn to drive it !


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper these cartridges are like disposable lighters ---I found the fill port under the mouth piece --- What use has replaceable burners with built in wick !--- I got a tank e-cig that has 2 mils !---Wonder how long that word last !

Looks like I got it right on this last set of treated seed !---Now give me my dam 35% THC Franken Plant and I'll be done !--


----------



## WeedHopper

They are CO2,,,no hydrocarbons,,,full terpines. This one i s a Hybrid.  Very very nice high.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you don't have the flu Keef. I am coughing my head off sometimes. Getting better. Mr rb is standing over the rso cooking it so i don't cough in it...like anything could grow in there. lol


----------



## Keef

I was amazed at how the weed flavor comes across !---I'm already thinking about this blueberry lemonade variety! ---


----------



## Rosebud

i don't think i have had that kind of oil. Just the VG or PG...don't care to smoke either. co2 sounds yummy though.  I can't really justify buying pot, ya know?


----------



## Keef

Don't be laughing at me Rose !--- I thought for sure oil  had to be thinned to go thru an e-cig !---I was wrong !!--- Saves me lots of work !--


----------



## Kraven

gotta get me a vape pen, hear they are all the rage


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> i don't think i have had that kind of oil. Just the VG or PG...don't care to smoke either. co2 sounds yummy though.  I can't really justify buying pot, ya know?



If i could only grow my own. Damnt


----------



## Keef

Kraven best I can tell this CO2 oil is concentrated about 3 times the percentage of the mother weed and it's  easier to smoke !---


----------



## Keef

Watching Weediquette !---Leonard Noble 13 years in prison for 2 joints in Louisiana! --- Welcome to the South !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

Love the flowers, but thinking the vape oil might be a bit easier on my lungs. Think my cold turned into bronchitis;  bad coughing spells at times. Still, I just  wanna get high by the beach....


----------



## Kraven

With my COPD it sure would be easier than my PAX or my daily driver. Gonna seriously give a look into getting a vape pen and a few carts sent to me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- U know what time it is !--


----------



## Kraven

Lets smoke, I have a pic of Kali Mist, Critical Kush, Hippy Slayer or P98 Bubba Kush oh and plenty of Sunshine Dream...think it's gonna be a nice uplifting sativa day so, Kali Mist is my goto this morning :48:


----------



## Keef

I'm in Kraven !--- Overcast with some afternoon rain !---I saw on the news this morning that I-10 was closed both ways at the Texas --Louisiana border !---


----------



## Keef

I think I got this inducing polyploidy thing figured out !--- - Looks like I cut the mortality rate !----  I also got 2 twisted little babies from my first attempt that are trying to make 4 leaves at a time !-- I think I did it !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Love me some Liquid Gold . I like it for another reason also. It doesnt hurt my lungs so much. To me there is no better way to consume Dank. 
ROSE,,,We need to figure out how to use RSO made from your own Dank in a Vapp Pen.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, rso is not to smoke.. it is only for medicine.  I don't think you understand how concentrated this stuff is.. An ounce of pot  into a few mil's?  too strong to smoke, no one could afford to smoke it even if ya could. 

Good morning peeps.
DD, go get a z pack... bronchitis is no fun.
Off to a doc appointment ..yay, not.

Hope ya'll have a good day. Kraven, enjoy your kali.


----------



## WeedHopper

Right,,,but couldnt it be cut somehow... I mean isnt that what they are pretty much making anyway with the CO2 extraction? i personally have no clue,,,but i thought dabbing is smoking pure wax,,which should be just as strong as RSO,,,right. Isnt wax as strong as RSO? I dont know,,,so im asking. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper I have beat my head against the wall on that one !--- Too many water soluble compounds come out the weed in RSO !---So hard to clean it up like that honey !--- Now that I've sampled the BHO and CO2 oil --5he CO2 has the best flavor !-- Time to get my grow on soon !--- I'll be double clutching on of them CO2 extractors before U know it !----


----------



## WeedHopper

So i wonder how much Weed is used in one of these Cartridges of vapping oil?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Clear and Cold here this AM...We got clear weather till Sunday, Camper is loaded ....Rivers are high but dropping, Steelhead closes the 15th April.... gotta take what we can get....This is the highest water year in the 15 yrs I have lived out here...
  Should have Mama set up to water... four in flower....And five clones....
     I need a trip to the Rain Forest......Sounds like a lot of oil beenin smoked up round here ....Smokin on some Snow White Flowers....  :48:


----------



## Keef

Time to learn to make it Hopper !--- U don't need a machine !-- Rose is soon right about smoking RSO !--It ain't for smoking !-- Pouring Everclear on to a jar of perfectly good weed the first time is hard !-- When I can grow enough weed I'll have me one of those CO2 Desk Top extractors !--- $3,500 !--


----------



## Rosebud

Not as much as rso. or it would cost 400 bucks a cartridge.. That is a good question. I mean if you look at an ounce of pot for 300 and you add 40 bucks worth booze.. and then you make it.... lots of money.  I would love a co2 machine my own self. lol not happening.  
That is why the rso dose is a grain of rice size... And besides to get the benefit of rso it has to be eaten.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --Umbra answered that for me !--- It's complicated but about one ounce of oil per pound of weed !--Some apparently make more oil some less more potent oil ! --- I'm still getting a handle on which has the best profit margin !----The answer seems to be sell flowers turn your trim to oil !---


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?-- Keep your eyes on Canada and that Pink Kush for me !--I still want a cut !--
Rose D.D. seems to be improving slowly !--- Her biggest problem is she smokes too much weed !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Not as much as rso. or it would cost 400 bucks a cartridge.. That is a good question. I mean if you look at an ounce of pot for 300 and you add 40 bucks worth booze.. and then you make it.... lots of money.  I would love a co2 machine my own self. lol not happening.
> That is why the rso dose is a grain of rice size... And besides to get the benefit of rso it has to be eaten.



So would RSO made from an ounce be stronger then Bubble Hash made from an Ounce?

And by the way,,,you are an awesome Person Rose to do what you do for the Sick,,,,,,. I have so much respect for you. As soon as i get back to work i will be donating to your cause Mam,,,and you can take that to the bank.


----------



## Keef

Hopper if all things were equal there would be an answer !--- RSO and Honey oil are different beast !-- RSO for eating honey oil for smoking !--Oil can be used in edibles !--- The cleanest oil U can get without a machine is BHO !-- Kraven uses BHO in edibles I think !--
U might get the same volume of oil from 2 different varieties but one may have a higher percentage of THC !--- What I see is for every percentage of THC in the weed the percentage of THC in the oil should go up about 3 percent !--- So if one weed has 20% THC the oil should have about 60% THC !--- If another weed has 25%---The oil from it should be 15% stronger than the first !!---


----------



## WeedHopper

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't want a donation I want your mom to get well. My pot isn't 300 an ounce..it is in the back yard. Even if you add all the stuff it takes to grow, it doesn't cost that much. I just feel that rso is medicine that needs to be taken internally and not smoked.. sstepping down from soap box.


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> So would RSO made from an ounce be stronger then Bubble Hash made from an Ounce?
> 
> hash is often from shake. Especially dry ice hash. RSO is from bud.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I don't want a donation I want your mom to get well. My pot isn't 300 an ounce..it is in the back yard. Even if you add all the stuff it takes to grow, it doesn't cost that much. I just feel that rso is medicine that needs to be taken internally and not smoked.. sstepping down from soap box.



Again,,,,we love you Rose and Mr RB too.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Hopper --Umbra answered that for me !--- It's complicated but about one ounce of oil per pound of weed !--Some apparently make more oil some less more potent oil ! --- I'm still getting a handle on which has the best profit margin !----The answer seems to be sell flowers turn your trim to oil !---



I did a pound the first time and i did get an ounce. I don't think there is a way to make it less or more potent. It is just trichomes.


----------



## Keef

I think U misunderstood me Rose !--It all in the tricomes but some varieties got more tricomes than others !


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Again,,,,we love you Rose and Mr RB too.



   Yeah!!! :aok:


----------



## Kraven

I changed my mind, I shook some dry ice kief and made some devastating brownies (put an ounce of kief into the mix, about 2x what I normally use) I had about 5 zips of stuff to shake out (mostly good sugars and small popcorn buds) and got quite a bit on the first two shakes, the third was beginning to green up a bit. Off the 5 zips I got a little over 2 1/4 oz. I use this to shake https://www.kangacan.com/


Brownies are for post surgical meds.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. As to the question about rso vs bubble hash, the bubble may have some green vegetable matter. A better comparison is rso vs iso hash, and they are exactly the same. NCH has a friend doing large scale CO2 extractions. Anarchy is the brand. Very clean. He buys in bulk and does flowers. I talked one of NCH's buddies into buying the table top CO2 extractor. I would like to see someone else set it up and their problems before I commit.


----------



## Kraven

Wow very little activity in the OFC today. I'm eating a "test" brownie....got a feeling these are a little strong (made them with mostly Hippy Slayer popcorn and trim). I'm already getting a little sweaty around my face, so no doubt they are fire. I'll know if in the next hour I need to cut the dose in half....too late now, I'm on the ride.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa 

I am so freaking high,,,,,,,


----------



## Keef

Weather has me a little beat down ! -- 
Umbra say he's waiting for someone else to work the bugs on a CO2 extractor before he commits ?
If the past is any indication ---If I can get it cranked then I can stea....---I mean drive it ! 
.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time for :spit: and :bong2:.  I have a problem with high hum. It is running in the 80's.  Does anyone have any idea in how to lower the hum.  My room is about 6' by 9'.  It is looking like I got to invest in a dehum.  I went to the ER Tue. and than the Dr call and he want to see me.  I think I might be in trouble because I took a peep test and I know I did not pass if they tested for marijuana.  I sure hope everything is going to be O:K.  Did not sleep well last night.  Now it is time to get ready for this day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Been up most the night..My Son is sick and running fever,,,hope it aing the flu , ,,my Granddaughter has an ear ache and cold. Im wore to the hell out.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--


----------



## ness

WH sorry your son and granddaughter do not feel well.  It seem like we all are all sick at one time or another.


----------



## ness

Morning Keef what can you tell me about humidity?


----------



## WeedHopper

Do you have fans moving air around in your growroom? Very important especially if your Humidity is high.


----------



## ness

Yes just one fan.  I open up the two door and open a window each day, but that does not seem to work.


----------



## ness

WH I think I will try another fan.  Hopefully that will help.  Thanks for bring it up.


----------



## ness

I got one plant that is doing well it is 15 1/2 inches and the fan leaf is 11 by 7 1/2 long.  It is just about 5 week into veg.  And I still can not sex it yet.  Well it is off to the Dr's.  Wish me luck.  Have a good day.  Here may I pass.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, why would your doctor be testing for pot?  I hope you get your humidity under control. And i hope your feeling better?

Good morning all you tired ole folks.  WH, don't get sick.  How bout we all get better now. i am ready. 

hey keef...


----------



## ness

Morning Rose I don't know if he going to test me but the ER did and sent a report to my Dr.  And, now he want to see me.  So, I will see.  Gee I feel like a kid again hiding smoking pot.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--- Nes-- U got to ask someone else about growing in dirt !--- I don't have to water or apply fertilizer since I grow in aero -- I don't have wet dirt that increases humidity !--- My lights don't get hot so I don't have a heat problem either !-- So I don't know the answers to lots of questions !--


----------



## Keef

Another one bites the dust !---Am I high or did I just hear that Pennsylvania just passed a mmj law ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC and happy St Patrick's Day. Erin go brah! #1 son left last night. It was a short visit, but longer than last year.


----------



## Kraven

Not long till I'll start heading out of town to the VA Hospital to have surgery tomorrow. They got us a hotel waiting so gonna enjoy a small trip and a good diner before surgery tomorrow morning, then back home to recoop.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

get'r done!

get better.

Grow


Be safe on the trip... probably the most dangerous thing your facing. :aok: 


:48:


----------



## Keef

GanjaGong ---Welcome to MP and Welcome to the O.F.C. !--- I had a nap got to do the wake and bake all over again !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck Kraven, thinking about you.


----------



## Keef

Ganja do U grow ?-- 
Hey where's Giggy and  Yard Dog ?--


----------



## Keef

This weather needs to get up off my face !--- Starting to get a little ragged down here !


----------



## Kraven

Well getting settled and fixing to go have a steak and some seafood


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummmmm,,,Steak,,,i aint had one of them in about 3 months. Bout time to treat myself. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Nothing but net U got this !--

Bison Rib Eye Hopper !--- The other red meat !-- D.D. made a seafood gumbo and bread pudding with bourbon sauce for a new mother at her old job !--I had to do some quality control !-

I be making tetraploids down here !--- I got from now until prohibition ends to find my Franken Plant !--- One thing for sure it'll be unique and desirable !-- 

If anyone ever ask where it was made I have a simple answer !---In a pickle jar !


----------



## Rosebud

I am cooking the corned beef and cabbage dinner. I am stress eating.. haven't don this is ever... kinda fun til the party is over and it is over. I sat at the river and ate a burger and fries with fry sauce and had cake. I haven't done that in years... ha.I will be sick tomorrow or maybe not.  Took potato salad to the peeps at PT.. at 9 am....wtheck? they were happy.
Smoking some papaya... join me? it is [email protected] somewhere.


----------



## Keef

Weather is killing me down here !-- Belly full of gumbo ---nursing a buzz--- life could be worse !


----------



## WeedHopper

I cant believe we have a low of 37 coming sat night,,,damnt,,,gotta cover my Tomatoes.  They no likey cold weather. Lo.


----------



## yarddog

Hey guys, I'm here.  Just been really busy around the house.   My job gets busy when spring comes round.   Just having a rough couple weeks, my plants are doing fine though.   Tending them is relaxing.   Thinking about dropping a pineapple express bean soon.


----------



## Keef

Long as U not in jail Dog ! -- Pressure waves been messing with my face and the left arm isn't working very well !--- D.D. just getting over the flu !--- Taking it one day at a time !--
Hope all's well with Giggy !

Hey Rose could U educate a simple country boy ? ---What is this French Fry Sauce ?--  Just remember ---Moderation in all things ---including an occasional binge !--- Get it out your system !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh keef, you know the ketchup and mayo sauce?  I think i gained 5 pounds of water.. but it was oh so good. I think and hope i took the cure. I did do a wimpy work out today. I also had a cute guy work on my neck, it is all good, except trying to kill myself with a cheeseburger.

I hope you feel better in the morning Keef, has the storm passed yet? I hope DD is all the way better.


----------



## Keef

Rose -Ketchup and Mayo ? -- That sounds nasty !-- Spicy Ketchup now that's the ticket !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm alive! Got a nagging cough, but feeling better. Seems like when I get a cold or flu bug it takes me out for a couple of weeks. Keef always gets well quicker. I don't think my lungs are the best; like he said, I smoke too much!  My mental status would be questionable if i didn't!  I agree with Rose about the RSO. I've never tried it,  but I am well aware of the benefits of ingesting.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Miss my late night buddy, Hippie!


----------



## Rosebud

Good middle of the night. DD, I miss the hippie too.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all they got me prepped and ready for surgery. I'll hit y'all when I'm functional again


----------



## Rosebud

please let us know how you are doing Kraven.


----------



## yarddog

Be thinking about you,   good luck krav.  I looked around, but didn't see much.  What happened with hippie?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi YD, he got mad because we aren't obeying the rules by having a political thread. At least that is what I think made him upset. Sure wish he wouldn't let that ruin his friendships here.:confused2:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- This election has divided America !---Let's  just leave it alone !--- Who knows maybe Hippie will come around-- maybe not !-- I need my pipe !


----------



## Keef

I used to believe in truth - justice - and the American dream !-- The President Ford pardoned Nixon and the veil fell away I saw the real truth !


----------



## Keef

This batch of naked seed I treat are sticking they head out the dirt !-- Lot more than I expected !-- I got 3 different way to make this genetic doubling  happen !-- Most of what I can find about tetras is not true !-- The other half is speculation !--- I start thinning them out and see what I can do !--- I want that 4 hour buzz that comes in waves --U know when U hit it that first time --this is different !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Hi YD, he got mad because we aren't obeying the rules by having a political thread. At least that is what I think made him upset. Sure wish he wouldn't let that ruin his friendships here.:confused2:



He is always welcome here. Hippie just needes to be a Hippie . Lol


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I used to believe in truth - justice - and the American dream !-- The President Ford pardoned Nixon and the veil fell away I saw the real truth !


 Good Morning OFC, Keef, besides having the distinction of being on the Warren Commission, Ford is the only president not elected to an executive level office. From the minute Agnew left office to Nixon's resignation, every aspect was orchestrated exactly the way it was planned. Skull and Bones
Been busy with my sons. #1 son is back to the East Coast. Transplanting, taking clones, and cleaning up.


----------



## Keef

Umbra in da house !--Some powerful people playing the world like a chess game shouldn't surprise anyone !--- Only thing I know for sure is I ain't one of them !-- J.Edgar Hoover ran this country for decades !--- Many Americans don't even truly understand what happened in Dallas when Kennedy was assassinated! --- It was so much more than that ! -- I just live in this world !--


----------



## Keef

John Lennon ---Working Class Hero !


----------



## Keef

D.D. killed some clones --We gonna fight !---When U make changes to a grow do them one at a time !--U make several changes and something goes wrong U have no idea which change was not a good change!-- 
Hey ---I had crossed Trips (BPU -x-B.B.)with my Widow and T.E. --- Got a couple fine looking babies from both !---I hope Umbra doesn't object because I'm gonna jack that thing up next breeding !--- Everywhere I look Blueberry --Blue Dream stuff is very popular !  I can't help  wondering what a Blueberry Tetra is gonna be like !--- We find out ?


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Kraven I am wishing you well.  Keef glad your tetras are popping out.  DD happy to see you are getting well you to Keef.  One of my Aurora Indica's is doing O:K.  The light system stay on 24 hours.  The fan leaf stems are green on the bottom half and redish on the top of stem.  I read or heard something about red stem but can't remember what.  Does anyone have an idea?  OH I have another ? Is it good to stretch your marijuana plants in the beginning of growth.  I did not.


----------



## Rosebud

If i had to guess nes, i would say cool temperatures is making the red on the stems...but not sure. no you don't need to stretch they do that on their own when you put under 12/12 for flower.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment hippe van.jpg


View attachment hippie van 2.jpg


----------



## ness

Peace back at ya, Rose


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra in da house !--Some powerful people playing the world like a chess game shouldn't surprise anyone !--- Only thing I know for sure is I ain't one of them !-- J.Edgar Hoover ran this country for decades !--- Many Americans don't even truly understand what happened in Dallas when Kennedy was assassinated! --- It was so much more than that ! -- I just live in this world !--



Well...Kennedy was addicted to powerful pain meds, having an affair with Marilyn while she was also having an affair with Sam Giancana. Bobby did the whole Valachi Senate hearings, oh what a can of worms that is...drugs, sex and power.


----------



## ness

Rose my new growth on plants are about 3" long and plant is 16" tall.  How many weeks in veg?  Do you turn to flower if the new growth is that short?


----------



## ness

Time to burn one :48:


----------



## Keef

Rose I sent a message !--- We'll see !-
What up NES ?--  Dam ! Those seed are still in the car !--They were closed when I went send them and I glt sick and just forgot !-- Maybe on your next grow a clone ?  ---I know where some is !--- Right now all I got is my White Widow --Tranquil Elephantizer --BPU-X-Blueberry Blast and recently added Bubblicious! ---I'm sexing a Papaya right now that might be girl !--- There'll be more soon !--I sex them when they young !


----------



## Rosebud

nes, you could sure flip them now and they may double in height. You have a timer for the 12/12?


----------



## ness

Keef I'm trying to sex my plant I think it might be female.  just a little early.  Rose yes I have a timer.  Going to send it into flower 12/12.


----------



## Keef

What Rose said Nes !-- My Widow stretches a lot in early bloom !--- I sent it to bloom when it is about I inches tall and it finishes at about 18 inches !--  The T.E. and B.B. don't so I can wait till they about a foot tall and they'll finish under 18 inches !--


----------



## Keef

I had at least a dozen sprouts that survived the Zombie Juice treatment !--- The first batch had some deformation but recovered and became normal !---It obviously didn't completely penetrate the sprouts !--It did this time !-- We wait !---Might be my Frankenplant struggling for life in there !-- Come to Daddy !--


----------



## Keef

I got a question for the brain trust !--- How can U get oil and wax or shatter ? ---Is this oil just warm shatter?
I gotta blast butane to find out don't I ?---I want oil !!


----------



## WeedHopper

Its my understanding they turn oil into shatter and shatter into wax.


----------



## Keef

I'm confused !--I have seen videos of butane extraction and they said there will be residual butane and U could let it sit a couple weeks so all the butane can evaporate naturally  and U are left with shatter -- They said U could whip it under a vacuum to remove the butane and U were left with wax !---So CO2 extraction ?  - Do I get oil , wax or shatter !---I needs to know these things !


----------



## Keef

Me and Hopper gonna be needing oil for our vape pen this be important !


----------



## WeedHopper

Letting it set is what allows the oil to dry into shatter, ,,right? Hell i dont know.


----------



## Keef

Me either Hopper but I be needing to know !---This vape oil says extracted with CO2 !--- If I get a CO2  extraction machine do I need to do anything else to it or will it be oil ? --- 

Where's  Umbra ? ---I bet he knows this stuff !


----------



## Keef

Nes --Cane --Seeds away !--- Brown padded envelope !---


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, having a tough time with post aneshtesia, got N/V like nobody business, really hard on the throat, I want to say hi before I wound back up in bed, which is fixing to happen again.


----------



## Keef

Rest up Kraven !-- I forgot to mention U might have some post op nausea and vomiting !--- It's  a nasty feeling !---It should begin to subside soon !--Just get some sleep when U can !


----------



## Keef

I asked an Anesthesia Doctor one time why they charge so much just to put someone to sleep !---He said --No --U don't understand! -- We put them to sleep for free !--The charge is for waking them back up !

I'm trying to act like I ain't real stoned !---Is it working ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Lot of truth to that statement.......im sure glad i paid to get woke up everytime . Lol


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Keef thank you for the seed they will be care for.  I'm still learning how to grow this weed.  Still making errors.  kraven hoping you make a fast recovery.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I lost count of the C.A.B.G. surgeries I helped with !---That's  what U had right ? --- I mean besides the gunfight !-- Did they take the vein out your leg ? -- Before they trained me at Brook Army Medical Center in San Antonio ---I had to memorize the 120 steps involved in open heart surgery !--- After training I went to Virginia where I grew weed on restricted government land !-- Figured if it was hard for me to get in and out it would be hard for rippers to get to it !---


----------



## Keef

Nes ---Know those bottles I sent those other seed in ? ---U got one filled to the brim on the way !  --


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, please follow the post op directions... I learned as a main caregiver i didn't know squat when it was me... so behave yourself honey.  Glad this is over.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper I lost count of the C.A.B.G. surgeries I helped with !---That's  what U had right ? --- I mean besides the gunfight !-- Did they take the vein out your leg ? -- Before they trained me at Brook Army Medical Center in San Antonio ---I had to memorize the 120 steps involved in open heart surgery !--- After training I went to Virginia where I grew weed on restricted government land !-- Figured if it was hard for me to get in and out it would be hard for rippers to get to it !---



Had a Triple,,,,Yep the took one out of each leg. Damdest thing is i had very little swelling or anything in my legs. Even surprised the nurses. I was one walking Mofo. The nurses loved me,,,hell i out walked most of them. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

When they rebuilt my face after my fall --I woke up in the recovery room tied down to a stretcher --Ankles and wrist !-- They said when they woke up in O.R. I was bad !--

Rose ethrane and some of the anesthesia gasses can cause nausea !--- I bet he'll feel better tomorrow! 

I'm stuck tonight with getting high and watching Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival on VH 1 Classic until midnight !---I'll see if I can struggle thru !--Hear the Allman Brothers Band ---I be needing tied to the whipping post !


----------



## Keef

Hopper do U know if they took down the mammary artery and rerouted it to the heart ? --I.M.A. ring a bell !-- 
Yep U was dead !--- Probably for about 4 hours !--- I knew there wasn't an answer but I always wish I cod ask ---Where did U go and why did U come back ?


----------



## ness

I got to invest in a dehum.  The hum. is running 70-80 not good for the flowers.  Keef do you think a 30 pint is good enough for a 6 by 10 room?


----------



## ness

My knees are real bad the Dr. want me to think about knee replacement.  Any body got a come back on knee replacement.  The Dr. said if I was going to have it done it got to be sooner than later.  I just put my plant into flowering.  Just hope I fix the timer right.


----------



## Rosebud

Did they take xrays? I have been living with bone on bone in both knees for a couple of years now cause i am stubborn and not too bright.. If you go thru the surgery it is important that you follow thru with all the physical therapy. I took care of my sister for both of hers, she does great.  So it was about your knees not pot? sorry you have that. It is very painful at first.   Good luck nes.


----------



## ness

Rose I went to the ER for pressure in my head and chest.  It turn out that I really have to stay on my H2O all day.  Rose going to start eat right as soon as my cook books come in the mail.  And I got to start walking.


----------



## ness

Rose how your grow going?


----------



## Rosebud

I have broad mites that are making me crazy. Broad mites and organics are not easy. I have been reading all day about these mites. I have my medicine plantd,  Harlequin outside in 34 degrees trying to kill the eggs. I will spray tomorrow.  I am on the brink of throwing all the plants away and just save the harlequin as she is clone only and a bunch of people depend on her. I might just do that. I have never tossed a grow before but I think I might have to. Thanks for asking nes.


----------



## ness

Time for a joint going to try and roll one.  :48:


----------



## Keef

Nes I helped replace knees for 20 years !-- It's like carpentry work !--We go in and move the knee caps out the way !-- Using a special measuring device we cut the top off bone on the bottom side and screw or super glue in a device that's shaped Iike the piece we cut out should look !--Got Teflon contact surfaces !--We would then do the same to the top side !--Slice off the inside of the knee cap and attach a Teflon button !--- Straight up simple operation but recovery depends on rehab !--- My one handed pot pharmer friend the Gloman had it done in November and is very pleased !--Says it doesn't hurt him Ike it used to !


----------



## ness

Can't fine my papers.  It must be 4:20 some were.  Rose I got one plant that might make it through harvest just wishing it is female.  The other two are not growing just sitting there I'm heart broken.


----------



## ness

That is good new to heard Keef.


----------



## ness

Sorry Keef for the ?.


----------



## Keef

Broad mites well we've dealt with everything else bring it on !-- D.D. is a bug assassin !--- I am not restricted to organics !--I poison they a** !-----If I have  to !---Rose I been thinking about bugs !----I'm thinking about a box big enough to hold plants with a hose that I can attach to the car exhaust pipe !--- Gas them them dam bugs and they eggs too !---I figure if the hose is long enough so I don't overheat the plants they'll survive !--Them bugs can't hold  they breath I been told !

Nes baby U gonna do fine !--Get a bunch of these Dawg seed planted !---


----------



## ness

I am going to go shopping on the net.  Than watch a movie.  Love those Thriller.  Have a good night.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose ---A cold smoker except with car exhaust !--- Don't let the bugs beat U ! Put the in the back seat of the car and run the exhaust in thru a window !--A little duct tape to seal around the hose --crank her up and let it idle !--Let them bugs breathe that for a hour or so !--Bastids !


----------



## Keef

I got a plant from that first attempt at making a tetraploid pot plant produce one plant that is gonna make 4 leaves at a time and another making 3 leaves !--- Now if they will only stay this way !--- It'll have to be verified later under a microscope but I got tetras !-- Even if the transformation wasn't complete I have others right behind it !---


----------



## Keef

If U can't tell ---I'm quite proud of being able to make tetras !---  It would have been hard enough to do in a free state with a lab !---No !--I use pickle jars - Have to work in secret and my lab is smack in the middle of the war zone !--- I guess if it was easy everyone would do it !--- Who's afraid of growing a few extra fingers ? -- I got this !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, please follow the post op directions... I learned as a main caregiver i didn't know squat when it was me... so behave yourself honey.  Glad this is over.




Thanks Rose, they woke me up too quickly yesterday after surgery, I came out of surgery and within 90 mins I was in the car headed home. That's when I started have the N/V, luckily I have phenigren suppositories so I have about got past it now, but it was a long 12 hours of n/v symtoms. I'm up now sipping water to see if I can hold anything down. I'm still scared to drink or put anything on my stomach. 

I'm getting too old for surgery, good news, the Doc said the hunk he cut out looked good and made him more reassured it was not cancer....got 5 days to wait on pathology now. Thank you all for keeping me in your thoughts, this too will pass and I will be back to normal in a day or so......funny thing now is I can't make a peep even if I tried, I simply have no voice now till it recovers.....boy is my wife happy


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Power is out so no coffee !--I might have to shoot something !--I need coffee !


----------



## Keef

The biggest problem with aeroponics is when the power goes off U in trouble !--Been here done this !--Can U hear my pumps running ?---DC to AC  inverter hooked up to car battery --extention cord ran back to grow room !---Can't run my lights but I won't loose my plants !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.
Hope ya gets to feeling better soon Kraven. 
Sorry Rose bout those freaking bugs. Hear they cant handle cold,,,but they may have tiny little hoodies. Lol
Alcohol and water doesnt work?
What up Keef,,,crazy man.


----------



## Keef

Hopper we had wind gust of about 70 mph last night -- It's still howling out there !-- I'm keeping them alive !


----------



## Rosebud

These broadmites are like really bad ugly worse cousins of the spider mite. It got down to 32 last night. Now i will hit them with something yet determined, meaning i don't have a clue what to use now. I have used beneficials and sprays... on to dynomite.

Kraven, how you doing baby doll?

Keef, did you get coffee yet? I would have to call 911 without coffee. Is your face ok with the storm?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'm confused !--I have seen videos of butane extraction and they said there will be residual butane and U could let it sit a couple weeks so all the butane can evaporate naturally  and U are left with shatter -- They said U could whip it under a vacuum to remove the butane and U were left with wax !---So CO2 extraction ?  - Do I get oil , wax or shatter !---I needs to know these things !


Good morning OFC, as I understand it, you get oil from butane or CO2. Shatter is from vacuum purging the oil. It is necessary with butane to remove the residual butane. Wax is taking the shatter and whipping it. The idea was to get all the trapped butane out, with CO2 this is completely unnecessary.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

No coffee or power yet !-- running the bubbler awhile --Run the pumps-- switch boxes and do it again !-- I could use a lite power here !
CO2 extract is oil !---Cool !--


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  Couldn't sleep last night.  Woke up at 12:00 this afternoon.  I got to work on my Wake and Bake.  Getting a dehum. today.  Got to take the humid down.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !


----------



## WeedHopper

Just tried a dab of RSO. 1st time ever. Im just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Keef

Have a little oil or something with it Hopper !--


----------



## Keef

I've about had it with this power outage !-- Time to just sit down and get a proper buzz working !---Took me a healthy dose of caps !-- I gotta sit down awhile !---I ain't happy !


----------



## Kraven

Got the tomatoes and peppers in, gonna get a freeze tonight, screwy weather. Still recooping, not much pain just a bunch of swelling so makes swallowing and breathing a little dicey at times. Hope the swelling goes down soon, its more of a bother than anything.


----------



## Keef

Take it easy Kraven !-- Don't do too much !---Swelling will ease up and U be good as new soon !
Power is still out !---Every couple hours I gotta hook up the inverter to the car battery and run my pumps and bubbler some !--


----------



## Kraven

thanks Keef, sorry about the power outage not gonna get cold till tomorrow night, three nights in the 40's...I'll put the plants back out tomorrow


----------



## Keef

Kraven I got Trips and my girls backed up in Happy Frog !---I'm just keeping them alive !---This will hurt but it'll recover !--U eating some weed or concentrate ?---Get comfortable and let your body heal !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah im covering my Tomatoes and Peppers here in a few minutes. Oh and my Lemon Tree.


----------



## Rosebud

I am pretty ticked. I have to take out all my grows from the broad mite. I am so mad. I have two in the garbage that were in flower...They need to be burned with gasoline but i don't have a burn barrell.  I have to make sure i can get another harlequine clone or I am going to explode or something..I have to go read more.


----------



## Keef

What about predatory mites or lady bugs !--Send a bug to kill a bug ?


----------



## ness

Rose sorry about your bug situation.  Keef are you still in the dark?  Quiet on the home front time for a bowl.


----------



## Keef

I got power !-- Plants look as well as can be expected !-- I just took some cuts yesterday and I was afraid they would dry out !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I am pretty ticked. I have to take out all my grows from the broad mite. I am so mad. I have two in the garbage that were in flower...They need to be burned with gasoline but i don't have a burn barrell.  I have to make sure i can get another harlequine clone or I am going to explode or something..I have to go read more.



Rose i am so sorry about your girls. I hate those freaking little bastages. That sucks.


----------



## Rosebud

In 7 years of growing i have never had to do this. I am just mortified, couldn't sleep last night. stupid. I took a clone of harley and dipped it in ice water and swished it a lot. Tomorrow I may try 115 degree water.  I will try to get just one clone to root.  There are hundred of eggs. i am so mad my bp has to up. i better smoke some more pot. just one clone.. i have had harley a long time. There are about ten people that need her.


----------



## Keef

I shoulda harassed U into sending me a clone Rose !---We gotta back up stuff like Harlequin !--- If it survives  I'm gonna want a clone ! -- Do U have what U need to set the grow back up ?


----------



## Keef

I got my Widow -T.E. and B.B. ?--- Don't have but 2 Bubblicious cuts but have more soon !

I have a boy Papaya! ---I had high hopes !-- Got some more to sex soon !


----------



## Keef

Where's  Giggy ?


----------



## WeedHopper

My Kids are about to move out,,and after that it wont be long before they will be ready to take care of Zoey full time. When tgat happens, ,Weedhopper is going to be ready. I will be more then glad to raise a Clone or Mother of Harlequin Rose.
Hell we need to cross Harlequin with another low THC strain and get some beans of a good CBD strain low in THC.
Clone only are tuff to hang onto sometimes.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --There is Nordle !-- Another high CBD variety! ---I'm seeing already that maybe I can combine oils to make a good pain killer vape oil !
How was the RSO ?


----------



## Rosebud

I think my bff is sending me charlottes web, which i believe is ac/dc but i can never get those seeds,they are always sold out. his is a clone from a dispensary. That will be nice, I think it is  22 %cbd and 6 thc....that is twice the cbd's of harlequin.but i am going to try everything i can to save a clone from harley. she is such an easy girl to grow, gets no bugs outdoors and no mold and she has to have some hemp in her as she is soo hardy.  All harleys are outdoors supposed to be 39 tonight. I don' t have the heart to throw them away yet. I did throw away chem dog and tahoe.


----------



## WeedHopper

It will be awesome for my Mom. She can't handle THC,,,this oil is perfect for her. Dont do much for me cause i am Pothead with a very high tolerance to all Drugs. To many ******* years as an Outlaw screwing myself with drugs. But i could tell its going to be perfect for my Moms Cancer because it allows her to do enough of the oil daily to fight cancer. To much THC and you cant do enough oil  to get the amount of CBD to help with the cancer. Rose is a Saint and my Hero.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i am no saint and probably shouldn't be your hero.

I am glad I am a gardener and an organic gardener so that it is easy to make good medicine for folks. I am glad i live in the state I do. That is all, no hero here, just ask hippie..


----------



## Keef

No doubt Hopper !---They do make a CBD oil that is legal in all 50 states --Don't know how it cost that might work for your mother too !---


----------



## Rosebud

her is rb getting on her soap box... warning. I wouldn't buy cbd oil from european hemp. We have no idea about the pesticides or anything else. Besides that, studies show that you need thc to be synergistic with the cbd's.. Hemp oil doesn't have thc.  Hemp is outlawed in the US so the oil has to come from somewhere else. It doesn't say on the bottle where it is from, the ones i have looked at.   end of rant.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i will stick to one with some THC.


----------



## Keef

Rose this election has divided our world and I'll be glad when it is just over !---U didn't ban Hippie --He libel to show up one day !---He a passionate man !---One time he and I tied up and tried to reach thru the computer to lay hands on each other !-- If he comes back or not is his choice !


----------



## Keef

One day maybe they let us grow without fear of jail Hopper !--
I'm gonna find something among these tetras that will be good medicine and also  steam rolls old Stoners !


----------



## Keef

Changing up the way we grow !---I got a few sickly plants finishing up in bloom then move everything from the nursery into what was bloom !--I'll put the lights back on 18/6 and veg them longer and step up the game some !--- Run the whole room at once !-- Turn over -- clean up and bring the next group in !

I see a Super Critical CO2 hash oil extraction machine in my future !---Will they let me put it on lay away ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah im just to old and tired to go back to Prison. Been there twice,,got the T shirt and Orange jumpsuit, ,,lol.
No,,,truth is ,,,here in the State of Texas, ,,Painters wear the same colors as Convicts.


----------



## Keef

For growing medicine !-- That's  what is so sad !---So many could benefit but if I get caught growing I go to jail !-- I have anger management issues! --Without weed I go to jail -- Caught with weed I go to jail !---U tell me what I should do !-- It's a fine line I walk !


----------



## Keef

Rose --I been studying tissue culture ---Wish I was up to speed -- I master it --I can turn one leaf into 50 clones !---I was just curious and didn't see a situation where it would be beneficial !-- This deal with Harley is one of those times !--- This " Selfing" intrigues me to !-- turning a cut male and breeding it back to the original to produce seed !---I gots lots to learn !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  Got to turn up the soil out side so I can plant some onions, peppers (red, yellow, green) and Tomatoes. :farm:  Going to be running out of weed soon.  I put some away for back up.  But that will not last long.  Afraid I'll have to fine brick weed.  Thinking if I get two females I will plant one out side again.  But away from my back door.


----------



## ness

I'm :fly::48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning nes.

I am just up obsessing about my poor grow.
Smoke um if you got um


----------



## Kraven

Rose you know where to find it if you need it, all you have to do is ask, same with the AC/DC or any of the high CBD strains. WH glad/sad that this time in your life has come to an end, I know you love your grand daughter so your gonna miss her, but not the kids...hope the transition is a smooth one for you. 

I slept through the night, I'll take the small victory. Throat not so much pain more swelling that makes it difficult to swallow, hope by tomorrow that will abate some more and I can get my first words out....3 days voice rest then 5 mins in the am / 5 mins in the pm and I get to build on that for a week before being able to talk until my voice gets tired and I need to rest it. Next week I should get the biopsy results and be able to move on, this has been an ugly ride and I'm ready to get off. Coffee and gosh I wanna smoke, darn brownies are wickedly strong and all they do is knock out the pain and put me to sleep for a couple of hours....not that that's a bad thing, cause the ride is sure fun.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Looks Ike I made it thru the power outage without loosing anything !--

Nes U got at least 100 top notch seed coming plant the whole county !

Rose sooner or later I'll have to deal with those mites!--- I need to know how to kill them !

Take care Kraven !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef typically a flame thrower and nerve gas seems to get most of the weak ones, the stronger ones will need to be tactically nuked to eradicate them, you don't want them, they will quickly assimilate your entire grow and kill it off fast. You must always have a quarantine space if your swapping cuts, and that's where they go till you clear them to come in contact with your garden, Rose with you having an outdoor dear I dunno if there is anything you could have done to prevent this mess. I know it's heart breaking, we have your back.


----------



## Keef

I can't believe we had to deal with root aphids !--- I was sure they couldn't live in the box with those sprays and I was right !---The little bastids moved into the space between tbe plant and foam collars !-- Wiped out most of the pharm before we found out what was happening !-- D.D. is down with these beneficial bugs --Got another pack of 'todes  coming !-- What about lady bugs ?-- Something will kill these broad mites !--I'm not Rose !---I use DDT if I have to !--This grow is mine !--I will defend it !


----------



## Keef

This tissue culture thing was just a curiosity --I could see no reason it would ever be used growing weed !-- That has all changed since Rose got the broad mites !--- One clean leaf and the plant I've on !---I got to get me a better microscope --Some petri dishes --agar-agar !--- create the right conditions and learn a new skill !---I can do this !


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Kraven for you our kind words,,,but they will not be taking her with them yet. The hours they work will not be good fof my Granddaughter.  So she will remain with us untill they get that handled, ,,which is fine with Pawpaw and Mimi. The main thing is they will be out of my Casa. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

45 days

California Orange 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0462.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Joe !---Ain't nothing like a little bud porn at the Wake and Bake !

These sprouts I treated trying to induce polyploidy are showing the signs ---Thick meristem --slow growth ! 
Make my own U.B.C. Chemo !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Joe, great porn. Keef, I gave some 10 year old blackrose seeds to SickMed seeds and RedDog said he used tissue culture to germinate them. I have no idea how. He told me that he found a male he has been searching 15 years for. He said he would send me some seeds that he made from it. He is no longer responding to me, lol so he probably won't be telling me how he did it. 
Kraven, you know what you're doing so no sense in any advice. My tonsils are 3x bigger than anyone else's. I remember the debates about pulling them out. They're still 3x bigger than normal.
Rose, like Kraven said, seeds are not an issue. The Harlequin I have is bred to Bodhi's snowlotus. Do you remember a cartoon, Felix the cat? He had a magic bag of tricks. Well I have a few things in the magic bag of seeds.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, well I will take a Harley cut if anyone has one please. the nice man that sent me  the broad mites didn't know, of course, he offered to send me some poison, but i can't use that on medicine.  So, I sprayed one clone with tea tree oil, diluted, i think i killed it. I am using ice water dips on the Nurse Larry rb cut and a harleqin cut.  Today i will use 115 degrees water to kill um.. Umbra the clones i took of LA look stellar, until you use a loupe and then you see they are infested as well with eggs.  I will take some cuttings of LA and throw the big plants away:hitchair::hairpull::watchplant::rant::cry::cry:


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, that is a beautiful picture of a beautiful plant... Sorry i didn't comment earlier. It is just lovely.


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry Rose !--I feel your pain !

Umbra U bred Harlequin to Snow Lotus ?--- She a legendary mother !--- Good call !--- I'm thinking my T.E. inherited that trait !--- I crossed your BPU-X-B.B on the T.E. --- Nice looking babies !---Can't wait to see it in bloom !---- When I have a fine tetraploid boy -- He got a date with the T.E. --- Triploid seed by fall ! --Gonna bust 30% THC !---


----------



## Joe420Camel

Rosebud said:


> Joe, that is a beautiful picture of a beautiful plant... Sorry i didn't comment earlier. It is just lovely.


Thank you.

Sorry I can't help your situation.

Bugs... SUCK

Deadly Organic Mojo :heart:


:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Deadly organic mojo...that is funny. i love it. I think that should be my new signature. If i really can kill whats left... that really is a lovely shot up there. Kinda makes me drool. not a good look, drooling.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose.  Wish there was something i could do. That sucks.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper hear that ? ---That's my head !--


----------



## umbra

in case anyone has had problems with aero cloning...excerpt from another site:

We have about 8 48 site "aero" cloners that we built at our warehouse about 4-5 years ago and learned the hard way a lot of the little nuances of this style of cloning.

 I've found that even with hand cleaning, opening each little neoprene collar, etc. there came a point where we absolutely had to replace the collars or be faced with them spreading pathogens to the next round of clones. They also began to break down over time, leaving a fine black powder in the Rez . Don't get me wrong, I had months of succes before any issues occurred. But they always did. 

 I've noticed the really prolific roots that develop have a tendency to grow INTO the neoprene sometimes and cleaning those roots out from within the collar is almost impossible. 

 I used to replace the collars on our cloners semi-regularly to ensure long term continuing success, but ever since I've switched to perma collars that is a non issue. 

 Heat sterilizing is so much faster and less labor intensive for me. Not to mention fail proof.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Umbra, if you were killing broad mites on cutting, would you use hot 112 f water or ice water?


----------



## WeedHopper

Could you not dunk them in a solution of water and alcohol to kill the mites and then rinse them in fresh water?


----------



## Rosebud

I did that last night and it worked well but i will have to keep doing it .. i wondered if the heat is better. It is the hundreds of eggs that are the problem.


----------



## Keef

New cut !-- New neopreme  collar !--- Use once and discard !-- Learned the hard way !-- Been changing to a new style of baskets so I throw basket and collar away as we replace them !---  A cut stays in the same collar until harvest or a problem occurs !---  I learned with my first aerocloner  that if U run it constantly it will heat up the water !---At or above 80 degrees I get White Slime !---Making my own I was able to pick a pump with a filter which eliminated plugged microsprayers --My aero boxes hold a minimum of 8 gals of nute water !---15 minutes on --15 minutes off !--- Water temp stays in mid 70's !--- I use a 50 cc catheter tip syringe with a piece of tubing  to pull up a sample from each box daily to test PH !  --- I clone in the same nute water I grow in !--- Same light too ! ---About to shut bloom down give it a good cleaning then move Everything rooted from my nursery into the new veg. !--- A rotation lime I been doing is nice but there is no down tome between cycle to do a good cleaning or make changes !--- Gonna do like Umbra -- Run the whole room thru a whole cycle !-- Still got some sexing to do before then but that's  the plan !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey i just noticed we have severa newl ppl registering . Cool


----------



## Keef

Some .ay have thought I was joking about a box for a plant with a hose to the cars exhaust pipe !--I used to believe that if it would bleed -- I could kill it !--I adapting that theory to if it breathes I can kill it !---Bugs got to breathe !
Rose dunk the cuts in water with a little Castille soap in it !--Let them dry out of light --bugs breathe thru they skin !--- A film such as soap produces seals off they breathing holes! ---Die U bastids Die !-


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hey Umbra, if you were killing broad mites on cutting, would you use hot 112 f water or ice water?


I would use ice water. And my thinking behind it would be like making hash with dry ice, you freeze them and shake them off. Hot water, I do not know if it would make them fall off or hatch.


----------



## Keef

What U got on deck after Cherry Limeade Umbra ?


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Looks Ike I made it thru the power outage without loosing anything !--
> 
> Nes U got at least 100 top notch seed coming plant the whole county !
> 
> Rose sooner or later I'll have to deal with those mites!--- I need to know how to kill them !
> 
> Take care Kraven !--


 
Thank You Keef bunches.  Let see were would I start spreading those seeds.  I do not know anybody that grows.  OH ya there is Babbing Bob but he's out West some wear.  He is a good friend.  

Good Evening OFC.


----------



## Keef

You're Welcome Nes !---Hippie sent them to me --They are marked " Hippie's Dawg "--- They are Chem 91 -x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl !---Very fertile ! --


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What U got on deck after Cherry Limeade Umbra ?


I was going to do chiesel, but now that is changing. NCH is giving me his cut of gg#4 and chem 91. So most likely the gg#4 1st, then the chem.


----------



## ness

Good night OFC.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Umbra !--- I'm hoping my GG#4 babies will give me something nice !-


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Keef

Hopper we need an oil well !--- Liquid Gold !--Texas Tea ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, dilute some peppermint oil & spray them. It's organic.  I feel your pain. We lost a lot with these root "aphids." Will probably lose quite a bit more. I have been like you, very tempted to throw it all out & sanitize, then start over. Not sure if our trusty Widow will survive the Great Bug War of 2016. Really sad. She's been with us a long time & has taught us so much as well as given us some nice quality smoke.  Damn root aphids & broad mites(spit, spit!!) I do think the peppermint oil will work; freeze & suffocate the little buggers! Had to stop & halt traffic yesterday morning after work on a major 4 lane road. A little chiuawa was running scared near the edge of the road. Almost got hit. Luckily, another woman stopped to help. Saved his little butt! Hate when owners allow their dogs to run free. Poor puppy got lost & was afraid. I got put on call tonight; looks like I won't be going in. Yippie! If I didn't need money, I wouldn't work. I mean, that's just me. I'm sure most people love going to work!  I just wanna get high by the beach....


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc .    Nice and cool this am. 39 degrees.  Glad to see your doing better kraven.  Rose, wow you are definitelyhaving a horrible time with your grow.     After seeing your heartache, I'll never let a clone come into my grow with a quarantine.  
Y'all have a good day


----------



## Kraven

ANNOY Monsanto


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --  Monsanto ? --That's a pretty name !--- U know there's  a child some named Monsanto !


----------



## Keef

What if I was using a Monsanto product in an unintended way to make tetras --Do that mean I'm going to hell !--- What if It just take a little bit ?---I do it again too !---I mean if I was doing something like that !--- 

Just remember I have used misdirection before !--- Actually the recipe uses a little sulfur and some  Holy water and the testicles of a white chicken !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> ANNOY Monsanto



Will it kill Crab grass?


----------



## Keef

If the world was destroyed by nuclear war -- all that will survive  is crab grass and cockroaches !


----------



## WeedHopper

Boy is that ever the truth.


----------



## Kraven

yes WH that has been my experience, don't spray it on anything you don't want to kill


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Good killer of weeds ya got there Kraven, thanks. Mr rb has used that and it does work. 
How is your throat this morning?

Monday morning, a new day, a new week to make of it as we want. Enjoy. I started mine with a big ole nug of purple haze... and of course bullit coffee.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  It is chilly outside about 49 right now and windy.  I wont to burn paper.  But not with this wind.


----------



## ness

Kraven nice recipe I wrote that down.  Hoping you are feeling better Kraven.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'll have to test it down here !-- We got super weeds !---My front yard would a good place to start !-- When they built this house they put down a weed barrier then covered the yard with white rock --The weeds pushed up thru the seams and the yard was disturbed a few times by the cable and power company-- So I got a front yard full of rocks and weeds !--Can't move it and if U pull the weed U just make room for more weeds !---- Needs to be removed down to sand and start over !--For now I just use the weed eater !--

D.D. said we might lose the Widow ?-- She was the finest line out of 50 seed !---She growing in there beside her child --(Blueberry Widow) = (B.B.-x-W.W.) and her grandchild --Strawberry Elephant = (T.E.-x-W.W.-x- Strawberry Rhino)! ---In one form or another she'll survive !--


----------



## ness

Just check the grow room 66 and hum 80.  I turn on the heat and the dehumidifier and I'll keep a eye on it.  The dehumidifier made the heat go up it is a old one that tj had.  I want to buy a new one we will see.  Still can tell the sex but right now there know signs of the little ball.


----------



## Keef

Looks like up to 2 dozen sprouts survived the Zombie Juice treatment -- I nailed this time !-- Them's tetraploid weed plants back !-- One time Umbra sent me some seed to the tetra called Clock Work Orange ----I'll be sending him tetra seed one day soon !--- Something dark and dank be growing amongst the sprouts !---It appears I also have a Strawberry Rhino tetra !


----------



## Kraven

Morning Rose, I'm still on the mend but better than yesterday, I told my wife in a weak and scratchy voice that I loved her.....it made my day. 

VA called, post op follow up appt. is next Monday, hopefully they will have the biopsy results back then. It will be a good opportunity to tell the dude just how much he hurt me, "pinches a little my ***"....lol it hurts like all get out for a day then the swelling takes its place and good luck breathing / swallowing..... Today is much better but boy howdy fri/sat/sun was an ugly set of days. Still have a long way to go healing wise, but today is a good day


----------



## Rosebud

DD, you guys have broad mites? it took me 7 years to get those... i don't think they are native here, well, now the are...shoot. They are worse then spidermites by about a million.

Kraven the whole thing sounds terrible. I am glad that weekend is behind you and you are only going up from here. Sounds horrible. Glad you can speak even if a bit horsey.


----------



## Keef

Rose-- D.D. is sleeping in !--- Spidermites we can deal with !-- We got an unexpected bug too !---Root Aphids !--- They can't survive on my exposed roots getting blasted from the sprayers !--- They moved in the space between the one inch thick foam collars and the stems !-- The plants began to loose vigor and got wilty !---When We took one out the foam collar we found they had borrowed into the stem killing the plant.- Bastids ! --She got another order of nematodes on the way just in case !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I had some Knot root nematodes once in some flower pots. Nasty little basterds.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i did 10 min on the bike and 10 min of the piano with Howard the poodle crying they whole time with his head on my leg.. So much for physical therapy...I can't believe him He howls for the first 4 minutes that weeps with every note played.. I want to crawl in the dishwasher now.


----------



## Kraven

I guess I'm really finicky about what goes in my garden, the o'l hippy gave me three rules that i pretty much live by....
1. if it goes outside, it never goes back in a flower or veg room.
2. if its a cut / clone I did not make from my garden then it get quarantined till I'm 100% sure its safe to enter my garden, mostly I will grow it out some and take my own cuts then trash the original.
3. if it comes from outside my system and not from a garden i know and trust, then it is quarantined period.

So far so good, never had any bugs....not saying I wont but I try very hard. I see friends grows all the time that just get wiped out from not being careful....they loose things that are very hard to get back if you can even get it back.


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad you are careful Karven. i think i will be now.


----------



## Kraven

Rose i was not aiming that in your direction, it pains me everytime i see this happen, its horrible for the grower and it sets you back years sometimes, Rose I wish i could snap my fingers and make them go away....


----------



## Kraven

My over carefulness comes from fear of loss, not from anything else, simply the fear of having to completely breakdown and then restart.

Glad you got some PT in this am, poor fellow, I'm sure your playing is wonderful, he is just singing along


----------



## Kraven

Rose where did they come from, what did you introduce to your grow that might have been a carrier ?


----------



## Rosebud

Clones from cc. A very nice guy that had no idea he was passing on broad mites. I have received clones from him before and they were great. my bad.


----------



## Keef

At least ya'll get a killing frost or snow !--I have Serrano pepper plants and some herbs that didn 't die over the winter and are coming back strong !--Have to pull them up so my Jalapeño will have room to grow !--So the bugs around never died either !--- D.D. been into these beneficial bugs !-- They did kill the root aphids !-- Next time the spidermites show up there will be predatory mites waiting for them !--


----------



## Rosebud

I did use beneficials Keef, broad mites are like nothing i have ever seen. I am looking at each leaf of a nurse larry clone I really want to save.. I will ice water again today. There are still a couple of eggs i have to get.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Clones from cc. A very nice guy that had no idea he was passing on broad mites. I have received clones from him before and they were great. my bad.



Wow that's sorta surprising, sadly it can happen to the best of us. I have been really really lucky so far. You can kill them, your not gonna like how you have to do it, but a cut can then be saved and you will just have to start over. I'm not the bug guy, but we both know some. If your gonna have to rinse and repeat then you may as well kill them dead and save a cut of what you have, just my 2 cents. I just don't know an organic way to eradicate them Rose.


----------



## Keef

Kraven the fear of loosing something and not know why would be a nightmare !--- I'm down to 4 sickly Widow cuts !--- We had to take the top of some plants and try to rerooted them !-- 
I knew I was gonna chase tetras and I had to be able to clone my a** off cause they hard to clone !-- I never made a tetra before and the real objective is the knowledge !-- I have to wait and confirm under a microscope but they tetras !--- Then I breed a tetra (4n) male to a normal (2n) female ---I treat those (3n) triploid seed with Zombie Juice and there will my (6n)Green Grail male !--- Any normal (2n) plant bred to him will produce (4n) tetraploid seed !


----------



## Keef

Is organic so important that U willing  lose everything !--We use as little chemicals as we have to but I'll use D.D.T. if I have to !---This grow is for me not the bugs !-


----------



## Rosebud

Not for patients...  I have already over sprayed but those plants are gone. all i have now is my one nurse larry clone, tiny baby and a whole bunch of harelquin clones that I am hand killing if possible. I may go in with a q tip and get um.. I really wish i had a microscope.


----------



## yarddog

Even if you used a straight up poison, once you took a clone from it later, couldn't you be just as organic as ever?


----------



## Kraven

Yes YD that's the way I have seen it done successfully, you almost kill the plant to kill the bugs, take a clone and then once you know that clone is ok, take another cut from that clone and when it roots throw away the first cut, now you should have a plant that is OK to grow out and give to patients. It will take a month or so to get both through the process, but you won't loose the cut and you kill the bugs. 

Thats the only way I have ever heard of it being done and not losing genetics's. Rose might get them all and I hope she does, because it only takes one to restart the whole pickle, Rose that being said I have NL beans that I was going to pop this spring I can shoot your way if you would like, I can always get a cut back from you when I am ready.


----------



## Kraven

A little giggle goes a long way on days like this


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Glad you are doing better Kraven. Rose, it is never an easy fight against the bugs, but you will become a better grower when you are done.


----------



## Rosebud

The good grower i got those clones from used forbid, avid, Met52 and still threw out his grow.  Thanks Umbra...that is a good consolation.

As for Nurse larry it is my own cut that i love. But thank you. I will see what i can do. It isn't the end of the world and i will try to get my harlequin back, i sent a clone a long time ago, i hope he still has it.  A friend of mine I have known since i was 18, is in hospice if she hasn't' already passed, so the bugs are a good diversion and puts it all in perspective.I can deal with them now, i was just so disappointed about the two things.. thanks for listening you guys.  I will keep you posted... It only a plant, right?


----------



## Kraven

Gosh Rose i hope i have not offended you, it saddens me to see you have this struggle when a friend is reaching the finish line. I hope you find some peace.


----------



## Rosebud

Of course not Kraven, this lady that is dying was one crazy girl in her day. Very funny way of looking at things. She always asked me to sing at her funeral, "dust in the wind" man, i hope she forgot that.   I asked her what she would do differently in her life, she said, have more fun and worry less. good advice.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Well, i did 10 min on the bike and 10 min of the piano with Howard the poodle crying they whole time with his head on my leg.. So much for physical therapy...I can't believe him He howls for the first 4 minutes that weeps with every note played.. I want to crawl in the dishwasher now.



Rose, Ithink he's loving it! If he didn't, it seems that he would run away from it.  Or, maybe you should try something more uplifting! I had a dog that loved music; I still get emotional when I hear her favorites.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- I'm sorry !--I can't get the Movie "Old School"-- When Will Ferrell sang " Dust in the Wind" at old Blue's funeral !--Out my mind !


----------



## DirtyDiana

No mites of any kind right now Rose. Still got a few root aphids, but not for long. My nematodes have been working so hard they're  nearly the size of earthworms!


----------



## Keef

So I don't know the rules about organic stuff but If she can poison them bugs and take a cut and grow organically it sounds to me when I get my Franken Plant that she could grow a cut and it would be organic ?


----------



## umbra

I agree with DD Rose, Howard just wants to sing. He's not upset with your playing, he has music in his soul and he's just trying to let it out. That is one special dog. Other things in life to worry about, lol.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- We been discussing foam collars !--- The Perma Collars by Perma  Clone at 4 times the cost of what we use now !---I'm thinking stick with what we got --use them once and toss them !-- The Permafrost Collars can be sterilized and reused !---I'm not sold !--
Gonna write down those chemicals that were used on broad mites !--


----------



## Keef

Got high and missed 4:20 can we do it again ?


----------



## Rosebud

ok, but have you ever tried to play the piano with  a howling/crying 45 pound boy on your lap?  He is special alright.  In the short doggy bus kinda way.  And that is not a slam, i used to drive special needs folks. One night after getting lost numerous times, an old guy, said, i though we were the retarded ones. I  laughed very hard and so did he.


----------



## Keef

My puppy Itsy- Bitsy used to sing along to C.C.R. -- Born on the Bayou --  She could nail -- Proud Mary !--and she could count too !---My side kick for 17 years !---It was an honor to have her in my life !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U need to record the duet and then play it back for him --See if he can harmonize with himself !--I would mess with that dog !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef im about to hit this Liquid Gold, ,,here,,,:48:  come on Rose ya got to try this :48:


----------



## Keef

I gotta have me a sheen to make this stuff Hopper !--- Won't do me any good till I have the weed to put thru it !---Maybe I switch to running a whole room full of bloom at once !---I want some bottle oil cause it should work just fine in my Kanger tank e-cig !-- Got one that holds 2 mils !---I love flowers but there's  gonna be a hellova a market for oil !---


----------



## Keef

In a few weeks -- I'm moving about 50 plants --T.E. --Widow and Blueberry to bloom and switch the lights to veg 18/6 then flip the whole room after they veg awhile !---Probably too many plants for the space but this is how we learn !--- Be smoking some brick for a couple months it looks like !-- That first whole room harvest will certainly put us over the top unless we have another disaster !--


----------



## umbra

Rose, I asked NCH about your broad mites. He suggested Safer Insecticidal Soap. It's organic


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you.


----------



## NorCalHal

Rose...I have been using Safers brand for a while now and have had great success in eradicating mites of all types. For me, the key was persistence and spraying every 3-4 days for a couple of weeks. This along with using different products within that 2-3 weeks
In my experience, it is a must to switch up your attack using a few different items.

http://www.saferbrand.com/store/outdoor-insect/by-insect/mites

I use the top 3. The insecticidal soap, the 3 in 1, and the soap with Pyrethrin.

http://cdn.arbico-organics.com/downloads/pyganic-crop-protection-ec14-omri-crops.pdf

In case you want to know what that Pyrethrin is. All organic approved.

Can't stress enough about being diligent and staying on the sprayings over 2-3 weeks. It will get rid of them.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks a million NCH, i hear you.


----------



## Keef

NCH in the house !-- Wish U would stop by more often !--Some of us in the South can still go to jail for this !--Any pointers are always appreciated!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Coffee is good and buzzy is wonderful. :joint4:  Two of my plants are still not growing right.  I do believe that it is the lighting.  I have two t5 High Output Fluorescent Fixture.  Lumens is 4,000 total.  24 watt 2 ft. T5 HO 6500 K blue lamp.  Learning so much about growing.  Thank You, peeps


----------



## ness

Been going throw a lot of test at the hospital.  Cat Scans of head, lungs, and a Stress test for my heart.  Dr will call if he fines anything.  The Cat Scan came back O:K.  Waiting for the report on lung and heart.  This started because I get real dizzy when I lay down and sit up. Last about 50 sec.  Hoping the Dr will not call me after he see the reports.  I'm wishing for the best.


----------



## ness

More Coffee. Think I'm going to switch to tea after the first pot of Coffee.  I drink coffee all day I always have a coffee cup by me.  Not good.  I was up before the birds.  Cool outside about 40 Peaceful. :smoke1:


----------



## yarddog

Morning nes.    Had a light frost at my house this morning.  Hoping my dad didn't.  His fruit trees are in bloom already.  My two oldest plants at 7 weeks turned out to be male.     Have a few more unsexed a couple weeks younger.  Just dropped for pineapple express to soak.


----------



## ness

Morning YD


----------



## ness

I am glad the the cooler weather came back for a few days.  I have pecan trees at my house.  Sorry about the males.


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, haven't been on the inner web for awhile. been busy trying to get things done around the house. gonna have to help the grandson build a 4x4 truck. did i ever say i hate offroad? i like my truck slammed down and fast. yall all have a great day. peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning all ye Potheads.yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I feel U Dog !---I have a Papaya boy that has to come down !---  Back before I learned  to grow weed --I used to plant outside and so had to wait till fall to determine  sex !-- I chopped down  BIG males !--That hurts! --- I sex them young now !-- The Papaya boy is all of 8 inches tall !--  I have more coming up so no big deal !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, feel blah today.......


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you gonna make seeds? I take it you didn't buy feminized seeds. how bout you make some?

Kraven, I bet it is post op depression from all those drugs.. I am sorry ya feel yuck.

Good morning YD. 

Was that giggy i saw this morning? Hi giggy?


----------



## Keef

Rose not with this male !--I don't have a female yet !--- I just drop my last 4 seed and have a couple stunted plant from the first planting that are recovering !--- planted 4 more of your Purple Haze !-- Ya'll can't understand the damage those root aphids did !-- It'll recover but the bastids hurt the grow bad !--- It won't happen again !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I'll make some Papaya seed if U want but it'll be a while !--- I was planning on using a GG#4 male on my Tranquil Elephantizer next and maybe keep him around !--- I'm working on these  baby tetras !--This is different !--- Keef bird dogging his Franken Plant !-- It may be growing in there right now !--- I read somewhere that a barefoot hillbilly made U.B.C. Chemo !--- It probably was !---- Now it's  my turn !


----------



## Rosebud

You sure don't have to make seeds for me.. it is dangerous to keep a male in the house. I don't need them.


----------



## WeedHopper

Speaking of Papaya, ,,My. MOM ask me to bring her some fresh Papaya fruit when i take her the Oil. Im going out this week in between her Doctor office appts. I feel very good about this oil working for my Mom. Ive tried it a couple times and did not get high or anything so i know my Mom wont have a bad reaction to it. She cant handle being high,,she freaks out. Thanks again Mam.


----------



## Rosebud

Did you feel relaxed WH?


----------



## Kraven

WH I sure hope the oil helps, guess i'm gonna get my daily driver out and try to smoke a flower, try and chase the blah's away. May be too soon, but when in doubt, try huffing one out.


----------



## Keef

Rose it's no problem !-- When the plants are bigger if U want some seed I make U some !--- I keep Trips my B.B. male around with no problem !--As long as I keep him in veg !--- He get starts crowd the girl I just take a cut and when it is rooted I can throw out the big piece !
These Tetras are some F'ed up plants !--One from the first treated seed grew 2 sets of deformed leaves and the 3rd set of leaves has no grow point in the middle !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Did you feel relaxed WH?



Nah,,,but i only did a little over about the size of a grain and a half of rice. I have a very high tolerance Rose. Plus i Didnt want to use much of her oil. My Wife tried it too with no problems so i know its safe for my Mommy. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Thanks again.  She is excited about starting the oil after i assured her she wouldn't get high or freak out. Lol


----------



## Keef

Did U get a toke Kraven ?
Giggy glad U checked in --I was worried about U!
When Cane be back ?
Hopper --It makes me angry that U can't legally get the meds your mother needs !--- This ignorant a** law got to change !---This is not right !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes it is rediculous Keef that my sick Mother cant do what she wants to help her feel better because of some ******* laws. Its pathetic.


----------



## Keef

I know what U mean about having a high tolerance too Hopper !-- Most would say I smoke too much !-- Without my medicine --- I am a very different person !--- He ain't nice at all !-- I have to keep him caged !


----------



## Kraven

Yea Keef I slowly smoked a bowl of Kali Mist, then just ate a brownie, it is by far better pain meds than the narc's. Doc writes me a scrip for 40...????? *** do i need 40 for, I took one they slipped me at the hospital before leaving to come home and one the night of the surgery when I just couldn't take the pain anymore.....why on earth would they give me so much poison, our legal drug pushers are getting outta hand. I still have 38 left, just in case my pain jumps to a ten and stays there for 9 days......I'll have plenty of meds.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U can't tell me anything about narcs !---  I went thru them all !---After most of a decade they had me on 90 mg. of time released morphine twice a day !--- There is no way to make some understand the horrors of cold turkey withdrawals !--- I can't ever let that happen again !-- I was down to 100 pounds soaking wet !--It was slowly killing me !-- It was a fight for my life !---


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Keef, you gonna make seeds? I take it you didn't buy feminized seeds. how bout you make some?
> 
> Kraven, I bet it is post op depression from all those drugs.. I am sorry ya feel yuck.
> 
> Good morning YD.
> 
> Was that giggy i saw this morning? Hi giggy?


hey rose. how you doing? is your arm better?


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Morning all, feel blah today.......


krav, how you doing bro? hope everything comes out good.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Yes it is rediculous Keef that my sick Mother cant do what she wants to help her feel better because of some ******* laws. Its pathetic.


bro i hope everything works out for your mom, things like that scare the hell out of me.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> Been going throw a lot of test at the hospital.  Cat Scans of head, lungs, and a Stress test for my heart.  Dr will call if he fines anything.  The Cat Scan came back O:K.  Waiting for the report on lung and heart.  This started because I get real dizzy when I lay down and sit up. Last about 50 sec.  Hoping the Dr will not call me after he see the reports.  I'm wishing for the best.


nes i hope all test come back good.


----------



## giggy

keef how is that pure power plant doing? this is something i need to know before i start a gorilla grow.


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> bro i hope everything works out for your mom, things like that scare the hell out of me.



Yes,,,me to my friend.


----------



## Keef

Wish I could help Hopper but we in the same boat !---I must confess I may be a little over the legal plant limit but I'm working !--- No telling what kind of meds I'll find in tetraploid weed !--- No one really knows !---


----------



## Keef

Why I do these things ? ---D.D. showed me a no bark dog collar and I asked her if they made it in her size !--One push of a button and I drop her in her tracks !


----------



## Keef

Pleas Jesus don't let me wake up one morning with a shock collar on !---I promise I be good !-- Now I got a new nightmare !


----------



## Keef

Rose the Papaya is a hermie so it's toast !


----------



## Rosebud

Bummer dude.. so sorry.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt Keef, ,,time to get the Tetras going. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper there's close to a dozen in there with their heads sticking out the dirt showing all the right signs !--I looking for something for people who have a high tolerance !---- There will be one that has a mutation that produces THC over all the other cannabinoids ---So the total cannabinoids will all be THC !---No CBDs -- No THCa  ---No CBDa--Only THC !---I gonna rock your world one day Hopper !---If I don't get what I want this time I got enough seed to do this another dozen times !---I don't think I'll need that many !


----------



## Keef

I laugh when people call this genetically modified weed !---This 100% weed !-- It's  done all the time to other plants !---Big strawberries seedless melons and it's used alot in flowers !---So I used the technique on weed and it worked !---Now I got learn to grow them they start very slow -strange plants -Gonna have to veg about a third longer !---


----------



## Keef

Ganga --Glad U stopped back by !-- The electrici is come next week to wire the tub !--I cranked my neck installing a garage door opener motor !---I 'm old I need to learn my limitations !--The O.F.C. is  a good place to hang no matter what the age !-- I only started growing again a couple years ago !-- I run aero under LEDS --  Texas U know --don't take kindly to our kind !--So I'm doing what I can !--- I thought since I have some time before the end of prohibition so I'm making tetraploid mj plants looking for my Franken Plant that breaks 30% THC !


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy tell Yoop and Hippie I said hello !--Glad U got to visit with Bozzo !--I tried to sign in but it wouldn't let me !---Nothing but best wishes to them !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy hump day.

keef will do the next time i stop in over there. bozzo and i had this planned for about a month so i tried to stay in touch the best i could. i turned the internet off at the house to try to finish paying the wife's med bills from last dec. well also to piss the daughter off too. i have all but told her to hit the road, but i have to keep peace as best i can for the grandson. hey you never answered me on the ppp. i got a ww x bb and a bbb x bpu in about 23 days flower now. speaking bbb x bpu how long was the flower time on it for you? i know the ww x bb is leaving her in the dust. i'll try to check back in later.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !---


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- My BPU -x-B.B -- finishes in 70-75 days --No idea about the Widow cross --Is she stretching ? ----Take some clones !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Power just went out here,,,damnt.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, feeling a little better today, may try to get outside and get a few tomatoes planted.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper !-- Why the power out weather is good ?--- Mane these tetras are strange ! 
Giggy if U get a chance to send P.P.P. seed back !--Cuz U do know that my name is not Keith Jackson and that return address is the local hospital !--- That BPU -x- B.B. ---x --Widow that U - Yoop  and I are growing I been calling my  Blueberry Widow !-- Same mother of the T.E.-x- W.W. !---  My B.B. -x- T.E. --I'm just calling a Blueberry Elephant !


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaking strong wind. Damn near tore my porch up last night.


----------



## giggy

keef you got mail.


----------



## Kraven

I felt good enough to grab a few bud shots from the garden that I would like to share. They are in this order C99, CaliO and P98BK x DPD. The C99 just got flipped 2 weeks ago, the other 2 are about 2 weeks away from the chop. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven I needed some bud porn this morning ! --Been in a mental funk last couple days !--Don't know why !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Thanks Kraven I needed some bud porn this morning ! --Been in a mental funk last couple days !--Don't know why !




Huh, well hope you can find a way out, I felt that way yesterday, feel a bit better today....finally able to smoke so just easing through the day. peace man.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Today is "slap an idiot Wednesday." 
Comes after Super Tuesday.
Line 'em up!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pretty pics Kraven. Think I can smell them!


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice pics Kraven. 
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bozzo420

hey all the OFC. back home and the blizzard is coming our way. winter wonderland for sure. cut  clones from a friend yesterday all is well here. heat working ,  more later, I lost my list on the clones .


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Pretty pics Kraven. Think I can smell them!



Thank you, they are quite the bouquet of smells.



WeedHopper said:


> Nice pics Kraven.
> Yehaaaaaaaaa



Thanks WH, how is your mom doing with the RSO?


----------



## Keef

Go Bozzo !-- When is spring up there !--- Keep an eye on my friends Hippie and Yoop for me !--- Ya'll stay warm !--I bet it's  tough going back to snow after spending the winter on the third coast !--


----------



## WeedHopper

She has started Chemotherapy and im taking the oil out tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking my friend.


----------



## bozzo420

spring a few weeks away outdoor planting dates after memorial day here. 4 inches on the ground and lots more coming


----------



## yarddog

I think I have a half inch myself.   Of pollen!!     Nice pictures kraven.   I'm glad to see you feeling better.


----------



## Keef

How goes the grow Dog ?
Best wishes to the mom Hopper !--U know how I feel about it not being legal !---I wish I could grow enough to have hooked U up !-- My time comes !
Got 4 out of 4 Papaya germinate and 2 Purple Haze are up too!  The Tetras are growing ever so slow ! --- I expect to loose more !--  I get 6 out of 6 dozen it's a success !-- 

U.P.S. man just showed up with a wine brewing kit !--Me and my big mouth !---I want the extra CO2 and I suppose D.D. will want the wine !---What kind we gonna make ?


----------



## yarddog

Took 8 clones last night.     From three unsexed plants.    I needed to do a trim anyway.    I experimented with an 18/6 light schedule and saw a huge increase in stretch.  Went back to 24.   I have one jar of homegrown left.   Just started back smoking brick.    Y'all have a good day


----------



## giggy

morning ofc.

hopper best wishes to your mom.  

krav nice porn.

bozzo good to see you here bro.

keef i should have that package ready saturday and on it's way.

dog i hope to have some home grown by the end of next month maybe sooner. i have been smoking brick for a while, but one of our buddies fixed me up with some really nice smoking doobies and i can't thank em enough.


----------



## bozzo420

I am on real vacation on the off season. I'm  home now . that's what friends are for . Got home and a friend filled my clone dome up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dog U got to experiment with stuff , U can always throw those clones out if they a male or hermie !--- I'm gonna be back on brick awhile too !--Dam bugs !-- 


Giggy no rush !--- Good to have friends in the O.F.C. !

Bozzo I bet it feels good to be home !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC!  A windy blustery day in my small part of the NW. My peas finally came up... Going to put a couple of cuts of harley in the refrigerator hoping to kill an egg or 60. Don't worry I will put them in a zip lock so as not to have a mite ridden lettuce.

I want to take a nap, but have to go to pt and trainer...nap in my future.. Smoking some gsc from a friend here and on my second cup of coffee, it isn't working.... oh dear.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Back from the rainforest... Had a great time but the river is still to high  & dirty... Hiked up river a few miles and one of my buds managed to hook a nice Steelhead... ...Looks like next week, is a week of sunshine and the Wife wants to head for the ocean beaches....
The Girls are looking fine....will get an update when the lights come on...the garage is smelling sweet...and the trics are getting cloudy...Just about time to take some more clones Off my little ones....
  Need to pick up a fan to get the neighbor up & running...Running MH..HPS 600 watt In a 4'X4' X 6' tent any idea on the CFMs we will need...
      How about a Puff :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--Cane in da house !-- U should have seed in the mail today !--Glad U had a good time !-- - Never had a grow tent but seems to me it would be to pull hot air out the tent ?--- Seems like it would be temp that U would want to measure I stead of instead of air flow --Makes sense to me anyway !
Got some new Papaya --Purple Haze and Strawberry Rhino up ! --The tetra babies are struggling to survive as expected !--- I got 4 survivors in aero from the first attempt -Alpha -- Bravo -- Charlie and Delta !--I should get at least that many from the second attempt !---- I did jack them up genetically -- but it is not as simple as treating so.e seed and presto - chango -- U got tetras !--- This gonna be harder than I thought !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all my friends and im wishing each and every one of you an awesome day. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Wow cool,,Weedhopper got to turn the page. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Overcast with wind gusting to 50 mph at the beach !


----------



## Keef

Rose U help so many people with the weed U grow !--- I can't do that here but I want to be a part of what U do !!-- D.D. and I discussed it and agree !--- Would another light help ? -- Seed --dirt ? --A check ? -- We want to help U help others !-- Maybe one day we can do something like U do around here !--


----------



## mrcane

You Go Keef ...Rose glad to see you going to your PT..Hope that you are feeling Better...
  Bozzo Welcome Home...What nice friends you have...
  Gotta run to town get the wife's tires changed,, winter be gone  See ya later..


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, moving slow this am...had pot party with BIL last night and we still hung over, sparking a bowl now to clear the cobwebs....coffee....need coffee.


----------



## Rosebud

That is so sweet of you Keef. I got my first donation the other day and I bout fell off my chair.. What I need is a clone of Harlequin STAT... i got lots of people that depend on it and i don't have a clone, i have a bug ridden start.. but folks say i am stupid to even try to get rid of these bugs.. I am doing my own thing and hope it works.  It was a sad day when i threw 3 2' tall Harlequins away last week.   So thank you. I don't need another light. The only thing that really costs me is the booze and the gas it takes to drive to Oregon. The cost to grow is minimal now after 7 years..  Thank you for your kind offer.

Cane, i have days my Left arm feel almost normal then other days like i just had a stroke in that arm.  I am doing much better though.. I am wondering if all the pot i smoked somehow made my neurological event less severe than my siblings? or is that just a pothead talking. Have fun at the beach. I am going to grow papaya again, mr rb is getting pretty partial to it.. 
Kraven, i am with you... I need caffeine injected i think. Feel better baby, get those drugs out of your system.


----------



## Keef

Well Rose maybe a donation is in order !--

 I know where to get Harliquin seed want some ? Oldschool seed something !---I can find them again !--They had GDP seed too !---


----------



## Keef

Rose that left arm working thing ?--- Same thing here --Some days old lefty  just doesn't work so well !


----------



## Rosebud

There is no Harlequin seed. it is clone only, I am asking the guy that gave it to me years ago for another if he has it.  I have a harley cross seed coming. Thank you again.


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't be the first time a seed company lied would it ?--- Maybe they selfed it maybe not !---- I with U about getting the cut U want and keeping it !---The BPU-X-B.B I got from Umbra has done me right !--In bloom she has a great blueberry smell !--- We got pharming to finish up today ! -- Trips my Blueberry male needs to be chopped back or something --Took about half dozen blueberry cuts yesterday !--- I'm Ettinger some sickly plants finish up in bloom then fill it up with clones and veg them longer and step up to bigger plants !--- Be chopping up that Bubblicious girl and put her to work soon !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Maybe someone has a good cross made with Harlequin.


----------



## WeedHopper

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Harlequin/Clone_Only_Strains/


Clone Only Strains - Harlequin
Harlequin is one phenotype of a plant bred to produce hashish. The genes are 75% sativa and 25 % indica. The Sativas include an early-1970s Columbian Gold, a Thai from the mountains near Laos, and a Swiss native land race that was bred for consumption of cattle. The Indica is from Nepal's Mustang state. These are all high-elevation plants... Harlequin is available as a clone at dispensaries in the Bay Area that are participants in Project CBD, including Sparc and the Vapor Room. The smell and taste are sweet with an almost syrupy heaviness that is pleasant on the inhale and the exhale. she needs about 60 to 70 days indoors to finish her full flowering. She sets flowers fairly quickly compared to other strains. I see fingertip-sized bud set at two weeks of flower - compared to pencil-eraser size in other plants at the same two weeks of flower. She really needs some way to support the colas the last few weeks because the trichomes and flowering tops get so heavy. Along those same lines, in a drying room where strains like Blueberry or Bubba Kush take seven to 10 days for drying before curing, the Harlequin can take as long as three weeks. She can be completely obscured by 'sugar' to where she looks "frosted".

Cannabinoids in Harlequin Leaf?
Earlier this year Wilson Linker, a sales executive at Steep Hill Lab, tested leaves taken from a Harlequin plant about five weeks after it was started indoors from a clone. "Still completely in veg," he says of the plant. Linker took leaves from different various parts of the plant, ground them up, and tested them by GC/MS. To his surprise, the leaf tested at approximately 4% CBD and 2% THC.

Linker repeated the test and confirmed the results with another Harlequin clone started the same day. Key questions will be answered by more testing: Do all Harlequin plants produce cannabinoids in the vegetative state? Do other CBD-rich strains have this trait?

"The true benefit," says Linker, "would be that you could extract the CBD in mid-summer, not wait for buds before harvesting. There's obvious implications for making edibles and tinctures. Imagine not having to deal with a harvest!"
Strain Lineage / Genealogy
Harlequin »»» Columbian Gold 70s x Thailand x Swizerland x Nepal
Columbian Gold 70s
»»» Colombia x Colombia
Colombia »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid
Thailand »»» Sativa
Swizerland »»» Sativa
Nepal »»» Indica
Family Tree
»»» Click to show all parents of Harlequin in our dynamic family tree map.
Crossbreeds and hybrids with "Harlequin"
Project 13 »»» Harlequin x Cherry AK47 F1
Pennywise »»» Harlequin x Jack The Ripper
Good Medicine »»» Harlequin x Appalachia
Harlequin Bx »»» Harlequin x Good Medicine
Freedom Baby »»» Harlequin x Joseph
Hurkle »»» Harlequin x Querkle
CBDiesel »»» Harlequin x Turbo Diesel
»»» All direct crossings (15 strains) + Sub-Hybrids! «««
New »»» MapThisShit!


----------



## Keef

Hopper I like the "map this **** feature" !--- I wanted some Snow Lotus seed --she the mother of legends but D.D. say deal with what I got first ! --- 
That Selfing thing I mentioned fascinates me !--Take a clone --turn it into a male and breed it back to itself !


----------



## Rosebud

I made a harley freedom baby cross and had it tested, it didn't turn out high cbd... I do have those columbia gold seeds I better plant.. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Keef

U can't make me learn something I have no interest in but if it is important to me I obsorbed everything I can find on the topic !--- If I had the skills to do tissue culture Rose could send me on leaf and I could make Many- many clones !--- Weed is important to me and I'm out to learn all I can that has to do with weed !---Let me get this polyploidy thing  down !---Then Tissue Culture ---I'm coming for U !


----------



## yarddog

Nothing spectacular, but I wanted to share anyway.   I didn't pH the water, I thought I'd already bought the +/- pH, must not have.    Seems many people report success without ph'ing the water.  I did use a cloning gel. For now, I have two cfl bulbs in the 6500k. Not sure on wattage.   But it isn't high watts.   Approx 1900 lumens if I remember correctly  If y'all see anything I should do different, don't hesitate


----------



## Keef

Dog they'll root out for U !--Do U run the pump all the time ? -- I would suggest U get an aquarium air pump and bubbler stone and snake it in beside the pump cord and run it 24/7---- I run my pumps 15 on 15 off with a bubbler !--pH isn't that important till they pop some roots !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sometimes I feel like throwing in the towel, but that would only make more laundry for me!

Good morning OFC!  Time for my wake & bake! 
Just wanna get high by the beach......


----------



## Keef

Dog roots need oxygen ---You'll read all sorts of cap about the bubbles being to big to be obsorbed in the water but they miss the point the air pump will supply air exchange inside the box !-- 15 on 15 off with the water pump the roots have time to obsorbed oxygen  and still stay damp !


----------



## yarddog

Thanks keef.  I need to get supplies anyway.   I want to try dwc and see how I like it.   I think I want to get away from dirt.  Or at least organic.   It seems with organic, unless you plan to go all the way with it, it just isn't my game.   I'll try the dwc, and see what I like


----------



## Keef

Dog one more thing !-- running that pump all the time wl warm up the water !--U might want to get a thermometer U can slide in beside the cord !---The reason I put my pumps on a timer was because above 80 degrees I got white slime on my cuts !-- It looks like a clear gel on the stem U trying to root !--Not good !


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Thanks keef.  I need to get supplies anyway.   I want to try dwc and see how I like it.   I think I want to get away from dirt.  Or at least organic.   It seems with organic, unless you plan to go all the way with it, it just isn't my game.   I'll try the dwc, and see what I like



I loved growing DWC. you can fix things pretty quick,,,course you can also screw things up quick too. Lol
Really liked it though. Very clean way to grow.


----------



## Keef

Dog U gonna need nutes, a ppm pen and a pH pen !-- After seeing how my first Aero cloner worked  I just made my own !-- Had problems and  solved them one at a time !---  What I do is aero  --but the roots soon hang in the nute water anyway  which is DWC ---I just feel that those hanging roots can obsorb O2 from the air  between spraying !--- Like Hopper said things can go bad fast water pharming  !  --- but U can fix things fast too -


----------



## Keef

Why U think U can't water pharm organically?-- I'm only a hair away and looks like we headed that way !--- D.D. changing things -- Humboldt roots ? --Golden tree ?-- Some kind of worm casting tea ? -- We already use nematodes for root ahphids --and iwhen the spidermites show up again I'll feed them to predatory mites !---She stepped up and is changing from my beginner Batonacare Nutes !--  My only thing is change one thing at a time !


----------



## Rosebud

DD got you on the right track.. you better hang on to her.


----------



## Keef

Oh she ain't going no where Rose !--She crazy as me !--- Takes both of us to make a whole person !


----------



## oldandstilldoinit

High all, thanks for the invite to old farts club Keef! I'll do my best to inform and entertain!


----------



## Keef

Welcome Oldandstilldoinit !-- U grow yet ? --If so what and how ?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi oasdi, nice to see you.

UPDATE: just called the extension office and the head dude lady that knows everything, has never heard of a broad mites. We don't have them here, that tells me they don't like to freeze, the cuttings are going in the refrigerator as I type. 

Thank you again Keef. So surprised.


----------



## Keef

Knows everything huh Rose ?-- Freeze the bastids !---  Oasdi ? --I was trying to figure something out myself!-- Hope it helps Rose !---


----------



## Keef

My clock seems to be stuck at 4:20 !--Who am I to argue with father time !--Burning at the beach !-- Had a little bit of that spawn of Satan CO2 oil left in a cartridge !!--- Hugga Bugga that stuff do slap U around !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes but wouldnt freezing the cutting kill it? Most plants can handle everything but freezing.  MJ is not a perennial,,,so wouldn't that kill tbe cutting?


----------



## oldfogey8

i prolly belong here so i am posting so i get updates in my 'my replies' page. an old fogey is akin to an old fart anyway...


----------



## Keef

She got it in the fridge Hopper !---U know U right !-- Freezing a cut would kill the cut and the bugs !-- That oil got me squinting to read !


----------



## Keef

Welcome to the O.F.C. Oldfogey !----I saw your online name and thought ---He's one of us !---I better go guide him home !-- Just jump in !


----------



## Keef

Oldfogey -- Some of us don't get out much ---Feel free to post some picks of this purple Thang U got !


----------



## yarddog

Hey ofc.    I see we have a new face.    Who don't like Scooby and shaggy???   Opened up my last jar.    Y'all have a good one.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nothing smells better then opening a jar of your own DANK. PERIOD
yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
My Granddaughter loves Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Keef

I wouldn't know since I been smoking off the drying rack !-- but some is always better than none ! --- So we got to smoke brick till the harvest comes in !

Dog next time U at the Home Depot or what ever ---Go look at the storage container / tote section !-- They should have some black boxes with a yellow lid that has a checkerboard pattern !--- The lid is almost laid out to be drilled with a 2 inch door knob drill bit !--I drill a 2 inch hole in each square !-- The 35 gal. I use has 35 squares in the lid !---I use a 396 gph pump that has a filter !--I glue the pump to a ceramic tile to keep it stable !-- I then take a piece of PVC water pipe and make a square figure 8 with a Tee in the center !-- I drill a hole with the drill bit that comes with the dirt cheap micro sprayers !-- I drill a hole every 3 inches into the top of the PVC figure 8 and screw in the micro sprayers !--- I caulk around the inside edges of the lid to prevent leaks !--- Add 2 inch cups and plastic baskets and U got an aero box that will last !--- Uses about half the nute solution as DWC --Hydro or even soils medium !--- I can walk U thru it step by step !--Then U can clone and veg in the same box !


----------



## yarddog

Thanks for breaking it down keef.     Whatever setup I go with, needs to have a remote reservoir.  Helps keep the temps down.  I'm hitting the hay, been a long week.


----------



## Keef

I have to disagree about the remote res. Dog !--- My boxes have at least 10 gals of nute solution --Running my pumps 15 on 15 off the temp in the nute water is maybe one degree above room temp !-- Sprays straight up thru the sprayers and falls back down for another trip !--One box no separate res -- No plumbing !--- I studied all forms of water pharming !--This is the easiest system to build and operate !-- I'll be redrilling my lids soon to accept 3 inch baskets and collars !


----------



## Rosebud

Get some sleep YD.

Oldfogey, yay, nice to see you over here at this place.

yes, they are in the refrigerator, not freezing.. sure hope it works. I feel better about losing Harley as I have found some cbd seeds that look promising. If i can get them ordered tomorrow that will be better than not having anything.

Hi nes, how are you feeling?  How are your plants doing?


----------



## Keef

Ganga in da house !-- The wife has been getting settled in her new job and Getting the tub wired just got on the back burner for awhile !-- I'm about a half mile from the beach so we get by !---- Mane I grew up howing weeds out the garden !-- One thing about the O.F.C. is if U got a grow problem one of these old farts got the solution !--- 

Cane --Nes --I expected U guys to get those seed today should be there tommorrow!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.

Thank You Keef, I will take good care of those seeds.  Can you frezzs the seeds?  How long does a mj seed last?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got in bed early & went directly to sleep. Then, about 3 hours later I woke from a bad dream, in a sweat & drowning in post nasal drainage. No choice but to get up & take some antihistamines & shake the bad dream off. Sucks!


----------



## oldfogey8

per keef's special request, here are a couple of pics of my most recent grow. the purple is malvenetics buckeye purple. the green is her super buckeye. both pretty and powerful... 

View attachment IMG_1483a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1463a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1462a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1447a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1457a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1458a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

also i was reading about people using cannabis roots to make salves and powders that have the medicinal qualities we all want but without the buzz or stone you get from the flowers. rose has suggested i experiment and and post results so i am going to. anyone have any experience with this? i think i am going to wash the dirt away really good and maybe dry 2 root balls and grind that up and try boiling 2 root balls and reducing the water to a thick tea. and btw - why am i up at 4:30 am?


----------



## ness

Good Morning OF8, Love your grow.  It's a jungle.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Get some sleep YD.
> 
> Oldfogey, yay, nice to see you over here at this place.
> 
> yes, they are in the refrigerator, not freezing.. sure hope it works. I feel better about losing Harley as I have found some cbd seeds that look promising. If i can get them ordered tomorrow that will be better than not having anything.
> 
> Hi nes, how are you feeling? How are your plants doing?


 
Rose I am doing O:K, thank you.  I got one plant that I think will make it.  The other two I put outside.  They were not growing well in the grow room.  I think I do not have enough light. I got 2 T5 high output fluorescent fixture with 2,000 Lumens each for three plants.  And also I tried though Smart Pots, I do not like them.  But, that is just me.  I did an operation on my one plant and I hope it will recover.  I transplanted from Smart Pot to plastic pot.   We will see what happens. If not I start over.


----------



## ness

Rose I am also experiencing high Hum. The dehumidifier I have does not work right.  This is the beginning of a lone road ahead. I hope will last forever. :farm:


----------



## ness

Just pour out some weed to cut it up for smoking.  And it make think I was in a candy store in the olden days. lol


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C .Nes. ..keef. ...:48:


----------



## Keef

Yeah !--I'm here Cane !-- Rough night !-- Think I got a nap maybe !--- Oldfogey ask about a root based salve !-- Recipe is in Ed Rosenthal's book -- Extracts and Beyond !--- The salve is for inflammation !-- Got a better one that is a whole plant extract --Beemer Balm !--I try to find the recipe !---
Cane U ever try one of those e-cig hash oil cartridges !--They the bomb !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning nes and Keef and Cane and old fogey... man those plants are beautiful up the fogey.  SO pretty.

Nes, I will answer your pm's here and maybe someone else can give you some advice too. sorry you don't like the smart pots. they need a saucer under them to catch the run off but then the plant drinks it back up.  They make a really nice root system.  I also am sorry your plants are up to snuff. Can we get a picture of your plants. I use a T5 in veg and an HPS in bloom or LED.. i prefer hps at this moment. I just use the worm castings and bat guano for food with the em1. If your in FFOF that should be enough.  Plus how long have they been vegging, isn't it time to flip to flower?  Let me know what else you need.. We really want you to have some great dank to help you feel better.

I have an idea, lets smoke a joint.. at 4:54 am!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day.

welcome to the ofc doingit, fogey, and gong.

fogey nice plants. 

hey keef when you grew umbra's bbb x bpu did you have any nute problems while in flower? i got lite colored leaves and have added n but i think i need to add some cal. i added some mag early this week. she is only in 25 days but from the looks of her i got another good month or more to go with her. maybe two to three weeks on the ww x bb and she looks good.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all and to all a good morning. Hope your day is a good one. Rose im taking this Oil to my Mom today. Actually im going to head out to Lake Tawakoni here in about an hour to deliver it to her. Im excited to see how it works for her. THANKS Again Mam


----------



## Rosebud

I am so glad you mom will be getting the oil, tell her it was made with love.

My gf of 46 years died yesterday. When i asked her what she would do different in this life, she said "have more fun and worry less".. That is our instructions for the day.


----------



## WeedHopper

I am so sorry Rose. She must have been an awesome Lady. Sending Positive Energy your way Mam. 

See yall when i get back home.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> My gf of 46 years died yesterday. When i asked her what she would do different in this life, she said "have more fun and worry less".. That is our instructions for the day.



It saddens my heart to hear of you loosing a friend, 46 years is a long time to know and love someone. I'm sure you will miss her, and she will be fondly remembered. I got a feeling your gonna end up with a plant you like better than the Harly, I was glad to see you asking people I knew might be able to hook you up quickly. Hang in there Rose, we all love you....and the good Karma you spread daily is going to overwhelm you on it's return.


Today is nasty storms, so I'm gonna plant 20 tomato seed, get really really high and enjoy this rainy day.


----------



## yarddog

It's so hard to loose a friend.    

OFC, I must confess.   I did something bad yesterday.     I have a few places I park at on my lunch break.    I went to a cemetery to eat  and state prisoners was out there ctting grass.  The officer was at the other end of the lot, out of site.    I took a nug and tossed it out at one of the guys on my way out.     I didn't feel the risk was high enough to worry about.     I'm sure it made their day though.


----------



## Rosebud

YD, you are a good man. I am sure you made their day and night... awesome.

Kraven, you are so sweet, thank you.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> I am so glad you mom will be getting the oil, tell her it was made with love.
> 
> My gf of 46 years died yesterday. When i asked her what she would do different in this life, she said "have more fun and worry less".. That is our instructions for the day.


sorry to hear this rose.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It seems that with getting older, we deal with aches and pains, various illnesses and debilitations, but the hardest is loosing friends and family. A big fatty Rose. Don't mourn her death, celebrate her life! Good Friday


----------



## Keef

Morning again !--O.F.C. !-- Feeling a little beat but I been worse !-- I think a pipe will help !---


----------



## Keef

Sorry Rose !-- A friend of 47 years -- She'll always be in your memories! --- Bud 88 I see U lurking around --Jump on in !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I am so glad you mom will be getting the oil, tell her it was made with love.
> 
> My gf of 46 years died yesterday. When i asked her what she would do different in this life, she said "have more fun and worry less".. That is our instructions for the day.



Rose , Sorry to hear about your G.F.and so young ....you are so wonderful W.H.hope that the oil give your mom the relief she needs. ...Thank you for our instructions for the day. Rose. ...I am running around like a chicken with its head cut off. ...going to take mama camping next week to Kalaloch beach  weather is going to be nice. ....


----------



## yarddog

Imma smoke me some pot this weekend!!


----------



## umbra

I already started Dog, lol. Making some dry ice hash


----------



## Keef

Started ? --I never stopped !---Be sexing my GG#4 in a week or 2 !--- 

Morning Umbra !--
Got a few very promising survivors of the Zombie Juice !--


----------



## Keef

Cane - Nes --Let me know when the seed get there !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So sorry about your friend Rose. As Keef says, the price of life is that we have to bury our dead. Like Umbra said, don't mourn her death, but celebrate her life!
We'll all light one up in her honor! 

Got my nematodes in! Die bugs, die!
BTW, just want to tell all of you how much y'all mean to me. I enjoy the humor, I enjoy getting to know all of you, it's wonderful that there are so many like-minded people, & most of all I think it's great that we can learn so much from each other. We are on the cutting edge of this green revolution & it's exciting! So glad to be sharing this special time with all of you ! 

 Viva la Green Revolution!


----------



## Rosebud

Hugs DD! So nice of you to say.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef's in bed;  not feeling well. I'm getting my mind right about working tonight.  Wish I had Dorothy's ruby slippers & I would wish myself to be a weed farmer!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I wanna go back to the days when my biggest anxiety  was stopping the cassette tape before the DJ started talking when  recording  the top 10!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose my Mother is very happy with the oil. I gave her a dose about a litle bigger then a grain of rice and she did real good. It even lowered her BP from 119/76 to 104/56. But she was still up walking around and she is almost 79. Awesome Meds. I told her since she is doing so well to take it 3 times a day. She had already taken another dose. Lol
Thank You so much


----------



## Keef

Trying to climb out my funk !-- Maybe a pipe will help!


----------



## umbra

Took these about a week ago. Transplanted into 5 gal bags and doubled in size.


----------



## WeedHopper

Come on over Bro and we will hit the Liquid Gold.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
:smoke1:

UMBRA,,,,,I am so jealous,,,you are bad to the bone Little Brother.


----------



## mrcane

Yo bud I'm in :48:....


----------



## WeedHopper

Lets do it,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa:48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## Evets1989

Keef said:


> Let me get my calculator out !  --U might be right !-- Yep !!-- just came back from checking on the girls -- U never had a hermie Yoop ?-- Do U grow feminized seed ?-- I haven 't had to start any seed since last year !-- I got 2 -- 34 spot aero boxes in grow and I try to keep them full of clones at assorted stages of rooting-- now that I'm having about 80% success rate at revegging I've had to really cut back on cloning !-- the revegges produce more the second time around and I got a couple I'm about to harvest for the third time !  Water from the bottom ?-- I got that covered with aero !-- just don't know how to start seed except in dirt !- got to do that in a couple months-- got to get my Widow to finish closer to 60 days-- thinking about crossing it with AK-47 -- Chem Dawg- G-13 x Hash Plant -- or Northern Lights #1-- WHY Breed it myself instead of just buying seed ? -- I know what I got and  and the right male will give me something no one else has !-- it's not about a variety-- it's the search for the right plant !--







Hey Keef.   Someone in another forum I have mention you know quite a bit about the Rare triple branch plants     I was reading about it and figured I'd check mine to see and well enough I was shocked to have one 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## yarddog

I noticed that the other day when you posted the pics.     How about that.    Keef will be trying to get you to send him a cut of it!!!     

I got baed potato's in the oven, going to grill some corn and sear a few steaks on the grill tonight.    Might pour a shot or two of ole Jim Beam.  I'd like a shot of Kraven's family recipe.   Lol.     
Hopper, wonderful about your mom and the oil.     Wow.   This truly is an amazing plant.


----------



## WeedHopper

You know it Dog. Its a bad *** medicine Little Brother. Weedhopper loves Rose and Mr RB. They are awesome ppl. I will forever be in their debt. My Mom is my best friend next to my Wife. There are 3 Females in my life that i will take your life over,,,that is my Mother,Wife,and Granddaughter.  I will take you out,,bring you back with CPR,,,and take you out again ifen you hurt one of those females.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Welcome to the O.F.C. Evet !  ---Dam that quote was a long time ago !-- My BPU-X-B.B came out the ground making 3 leaves which sparked my interest ---I had to learn the difference in Trifoliate and Triploid !--Two totally different plants !--- Anyway I read the myth of David Suzuki and U.B.C. Chemo ! --Now here we are trying to make my own legend !
So if U get this colchicine on your skin it can give U cancer anyone with balls enough are welcome to jump right in !
Got a few freaks but also a couple prime candidates !


----------



## Kraven

Ohhh YD is just about getting the right time of year to dust off the still and mash in, needed the last cold snap to go by so that the natural yeasts will start growing this year, that's the magic bullet the drives the whole chemical reaction. Finally feel good enough for red meat and potatoes and a fresh garden salad, I'm on the grill now and the wife is just now fixin to make biscuits, so we gonna be eating like kings in about 20 mins.


----------



## Keef

Evets --- Most trifoliate plants are male !-- Maybe U get lucky and it's  a girl !--


----------



## mrcane

So while we are on weird plants Don't know what is going on with this clone....It went from five leaves to three now it is down to one leaf...:confused2: 

View attachment 2016-03-25 14.49.23.jpg


----------



## yarddog

That's one thing I crave.    Homemade biscuits.  My wife cooks well, but never have  biscuits from scratch.  I need to learn how.    My Nana makes em so good. 
Yeah I'm baked.  I love marijuana!


----------



## Keef

Cane it will probably straighten up !-- Sworled caylax or something like that !---Plant looks good ! ---Did U get those seed yet ?


----------



## yarddog

Saw a video where a guy not far from me put three pounds of tannerite a
On a lawn mower and fired a rifle into it from 40 feet.  Wow.   Some people are horribly stoopid.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I been spoiled !--I should never have laid hands on that Hash oil Vape cartridge !--- D.D. said what U need to make this stuff ? -- I told her a CO2 hash oil extraction machine and enough of the finest weed to run thru it regularly !--


----------



## mrcane

Will grow that baby out see what happens. ..no Santa today. ...but thanks in advance


----------



## Joe420Camel

mrcane said:


> So while we are on weird plants Don't know what is going on with this clone....It went from five leaves to three now it is down to one leaf...:confused2:


 re-veg

clone was cut from a (close to) flowering plant?

the clone needs time to transition itself from flower to vegetative.

give it a few extra weeks to get back to "normal", she'll start throwing 5's again when she feels right.



EDITED
in a pic of my lil re-vegger 
that was month ago and she is and has been fine for quite some time now


:48: 

View attachment reveg.jpg


----------



## Keef

Well said Joe !---I like to take clones about 3 weeks into bloom !--- My Widow is notorious  for reverting back to a single finger leaf then straightens out ! 
Somehow I done messed around and got a nice buzz working !


----------



## Rosebud

Cane i agree with Joe... sometimes it takes a long time for it to flip back to veg. Don't worry, sometimes they do grow in circles, like Keef said, whorled leaves.  It is ok, some varieties like nurse larry takes months to revert..we will see about miss papaya.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef said:


> Well said Joe !---I like to take clones about 3 weeks into bloom !--- My Widow is notorious for reverting back to a single finger leaf then straightens out !
> Somehow I done messed around and got a nice buzz working !


 I wonder....

the pic I added is White Siberian which is:  AK 47 x WW  
I wonder if those "1 finger solutes" are from the WW in her?


seem to have put on a healthy buzzzzzzzz tooooo 
:48:

EDIT
I try to take cuts right at flip so as to avoid the reveg
but the first round of cuts didn't take so I had to take a 2nd round about 3 weeks in


:48::48:


----------



## Keef

D.D. made me quit running reveges !--- It seems I was spreading bugs !-- 
Joe my Widow do the same thing all the time !--- A plus is when U take cuts in your bloom when they starting to pack those leaves together all those close spaced leaves with run out a limb !!--Makes for a squat bushy plant !


----------



## Keef

Wish I had a good camera because speaking of strange plants -- One of my treated plants has no grow point in the middle the new growth !--- No damage --It just doesn't have a grow point at the top of the plant anymore !---Luckily there are grow points at the first 2 set of leaves !--- 
Oldfogey --- The difference between a natural mutation like Trifoliate --making --3 leaves at a time --What I'm doing is to doubling the DNA inside each cell of this new plant !--This has to be induced !--- Doubling the normal 2 strands of Chromasones or diploid cell --  This is not something a respected breeder would do --There is gonna be no stable " Variety" !-- I just want that plant that neglects production of other cannabinoids in favor of THC production !-- Sure I wl be able to make "Tetra" seed but they won't be stable -


----------



## Kraven

Just got done visiting with the girls, convinced them to pose for a few flower shots.


----------



## Keef

Joe never occurred to me that might be a Widow trait !---  The old Widow been good to me !---She'll be 3 years old in August! --- She's growing in there with her kids and grandkids -- Got to beat momma to stay in the grow room !----


----------



## yarddog

Speechless!!


----------



## mrcane

I love the O.F.C. thanks all.....Joe you hit it right on, mothers were in flower when clones were taken ....We learnin something every day.....
  Just finished A Corned Beef and cabbage dinner..... YA.....:48:


----------



## mrcane

OOO.....Kraven...... stop it..I love it...
           Nice,,,.:aok:


----------



## Kraven

ty all...I was thinking, what if the parable of Jesus turning water into wine was really a case of him turning shake into kind.....I mean he had the look and he did hang out with 12 other dudes.....Bet big tobacco and alcohol was around back then too and just through a spin on it...


----------



## yarddog

You may be right kraven!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,
Kraven what beautifulness to wake up to thank you. Frosty goodness.. I get your parable.. seems it works for me.

My peas are up in the garden and in a pot.. putting N back in the soil...yay.

Going to do some gardening outside today, prune roses and such.  Hope you are all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Rosebud

I hear I have been a little "inconsistent since my stroke". Good to know who your friends are.  I will try to be more consistent, or not.....:cry:


----------



## yarddog

I havent had any problems with you Rose. You do what feels right.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you YD, you are a nice presence on this form. Oh boy...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Shoot Rose I been " inconsistent" since the day I was born !--- Time to find my pipe !


----------



## WeedHopper

Why yall talking incontinence. Thought that happens to all of us when we gets older,,,,, :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper !--What up ? --- Half the sheet I post don't make since !-- I don't have to understand this world ---I just have to live in it !---That being said ----I'm building a glorious buzz down at the beach !--- My plan for the day ? --- Do the pharming and stay high all day long !---It'll be tough but someone got to do it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Little Brother Keef,,what up homie. Just dont pee on yourself or anybody else,,,,,Lol


----------



## mrcane

Inconsistent???  Good morning O.F.C. ....Gotta burn one....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef, I Know you don't get around, so I bring my Papaya to you..... 

View attachment 2016-03-24 16.54.58.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna put that on my list Hopper !-- Down they have a system to gauge the success of spring break !--
We use the B.P.M. scale !---That's "Bikinis Per Mile"--- I haven't seen the official numbers but from what I've seen -- We had a record year !-- Distracted driving ? -- Happens all the time down here !--Some sweet in a polka dot bikini walking down the sidewalk and there we go !--Another wreck !


----------



## Keef

Cane that's  how it's  done Cuz !-- Got another one to stick out there when U take her down ?  Shouldn't be long !


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Inconsistent???  Good morning O.F.C. ....Gotta burn one....:48:



I know Bro,,,im just messen wit Keef. His incontinence is very inconsistent, ,,thank goodness says DD.
By the way,,,those are some bieutiful buds.
You and Krav are rocking it.


----------



## Rosebud

That papaya is looking really good. I ordered some more papaya seeds along with some high cbd indica strains from the cbd crew, they are the ones that brought us Nordle that we all like, hoping for a harlequin like 2-1 ratio of cbd/thc. 

WH, i am worried about your moms blood pressure. The rso may lower it too much and she could get light headed and dizzy.. Please tell her to watch it. some folks, have to cut back on bp meds. is she on meds?

Kraven, and all of you nice people, I am sorry if i have been weird. I am sorry if i have caused Hippie or any of those good ole boys to leave. I liked um all. If i am running off folks i need to know.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, congratulations on keeping that Papaya so green. I find her to be wimpy and light green all thru the grow, you really did a great job with  a less than easy plant.


----------



## Keef

No Rose !--Don't go changing !-- I could write about stuff but I know a parable or 2 of my own !--- Still water runs deep !--- and I had another great one but I'm high --- Something else though --- I'm just a product of the society that made me !---- Where did my pipe go ? ---I was gonna spout all sorts of brilliant stuff !-- Papa used to say if U can't dazzle them with brilliance ---Then baffle them with B-u-l-l-S-h-i-t !--- I do a lot of baffling !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose the 104 is fine,,the 56 is a bit low,,but she is not use to CBD so maybe it will work itself out. I will ask her about any BP meds she may be on. I know after my Open heart surgery they had me on BP meds that was kicking my ***. My BP was like 90 over 54. I couldn't hardly stand up. I got off it and those nasty Statins the 1st yr. My BP is normally around 114/76 or sometimes lower if im smoking or eating my meds.
I will talk to her again today and get back to you. If we could keep her BP around 104/64,,,would be awesome,,,although i have read that the older you get the higher you need your BP(within reason) in order to get good flow to the organs.
Anyway i will talk to her and let you know. Thanks Doc


Oh and by the way,,,You my friend have not chased off anyone. If someone has choose to move on,,,fine,,,but dont blame yourself, ,,because that is total crap. As for Hippie,,,,im sure he will be just fine when he finds his Hippieness again. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

That is the thing, i am no doc, although i may be making some oil for one soon. wowsers times have changed. 

I would feel horrible if your mom fell WH, because the oil reduced her BP. thank you for being on that. You really need to be careful.. thanks.


----------



## Keef

Let's talk of weed and happy stuff !--
Rose I find that Papaya harder to grow too !--I got 3 more babies and some from the first planting are gonna make it !
I'll be sexing some GG#4 -- My Blueberry Elephant- Blueberry Widow and some Dawgs soon!


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose i just talked to Mom. She is very happy because she said she slept like a baby.  Said she did not need her sleep meds anymore,,gonna stop taking them. Only problem she had was acid reflux probably due to the Chemotherapy. She really like her oil so far. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

:heart::heart::heart::banana::banana::banana::lama::lama::lama:

go off sleep meds carefully.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, congratulations on keeping that Papaya so green. I find her to be wimpy and light green all thru the grow, you really did a great job with  a less than easy plant.



Thanks Rose, Think by the time I get back from the beach next week they should be about done. ..maybe two weeks. ..gonna go to a Tai Chi seminar yall stay High :48:

Nice to have a house sitter


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC. 

Rose sorry about your friends passing.  Wishing you good memory.  

Keef, Hippie's Dawg has arrived safe and sound.  Thank you I'm very grateful.


----------



## ness

:stoned:


----------



## ness

Nap attack.


----------



## Keef

Took a nap and when I woke up the temp was 84 degrees!--Last time the man fixed it he say if it goes out again it'll need to be replaced !---$10,000--- Sucks !-- This is what drives some people to start moving weed --needing money for a repair that they don't have !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey all! It's my wake & bake time! Worked last night; gotta go back & do it again tonight. Just love working! 
On another note, Rose you are one of the best people I know. And, aren't we all a little inconsistent at times! We all have our demons, such as PTSD, chronic pain, anxiety, etc.  I enjoy all my "green" friends here at MP. And I see we have had several new editions to our forum, fantastic!


----------



## Keef

Rose I thought it was just me having weak Papaya! --- Cane did good didn't he ? --  I got 2 -3 more headed to aero Monday along with some Strawberry Rhino !-- The tetras planted 2 weeks ahead of them are about half that size !--- Out of 6 dozen seed ---I got 3-4 strong contenders !---One has a blood red stem -- what's up with that it is not nutes !


----------



## Keef

Rose I don't know her that well yet but I'm looking forward to getting to know THG !-- I think we gonna end up being friends !---


----------



## bozzo420

Rose your not chasing anyone away. Your the reason most of us are here. Love you babe


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment 12143246_10206023434853324_7960174675406555484_n.jpg


----------



## Keef

Got them in the dirt yet Bozzo ?--- 
When I was young I was in the church everytime the doors were open !---I noticed something about some the congregation at some churches ---Some were pretty much a closed group -- Newcomers were never really accepted and moved on !-- I do not want the O.F.C. to be a closed group !---If U haven't noticed --If put up a sign post in the introduction section ---Seniors Who Grow or Want to Grow --- Sends them straight to the O.F.C. !-- I'd like to keep it up where seniors can see it !--


----------



## Kraven

Took down the (P98BK x DPD) x [?] at 64 days and she looked great, wish I could describe the smell...pungent, sweet, but not fruity...a really pleasant smell that reeks the house up. She is hanging by her heels.


----------



## Keef

Love me some bud porn Kraven  !---When U gonna get off some of them heirloom seeds I know U got ?--I been lusting after that Hippy Slayer and that Grape thing U got !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven you have the frostiest huge buds...wow. Is it the flash, holy cow they seem so thick with sugar.. I will be glad to see buds again this summer. i am missing my grow. Yours is beautiful.

Keef, THG is a kick in the pants. Very funny and smart and smokes as much pot as I do, which is saying something. She helped remodel the our bathroom a couple of years ago. she is a good plumber sitting on the floor or sub floor. I don't know how she can do that, all her years of yoga.. we are the same age.. She is a very good friend. Taught me everything i know about growing pot.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Love me some bud porn Kraven  !---When U gonna get off some of them heirloom seeds I know U got ?--I been lusting after that Hippy Slayer and that Grape thing U got !



Most of what I get is just being tested Keef, although I have quite an extensive collection myself. I'll rummage around and see what I have in there that I can shoot your way if you would like 



Rosebud said:


> Kraven you have the frostiest huge buds...wow. Is it the flash, holy cow they seem so thick with sugar.. I will be glad to see buds again this summer. i am missing my grow. Yours is beautiful.



Ty for the kind words Rose. I don't use a flash, I do try and use lighting so the buds can be photographed to the best of my ability. I just keep getting better gear to be honest, my last 3-4 runs have been the frostiest I have ever ran, I give it all to the genetics...this stuff is mad sticky and sorta hard to work with at times. I'm fixing to take a break from the testing and run a few strains I like, they are not the frostiest but they smoke well.


----------



## Rosebud

I am going to plant your niteshade or nightshade for this summer grow Kraven.


----------



## Keef

I only got one question !---Am I high enough yet ?


----------



## Kraven

I'm super excited, I really really hope you like it as much as i do, hope you find a good pheno....I have only seen two.

1.) Structure is delicate but it heaves on weight and will need to be staked up.
2.) Structure is more robust and it also packs on the weight.

Both should have a knock out piney scent to them and they should get good and frosty for ya....I'm, sitting on a breeders pack of 5 fems myself.


----------



## Kraven

Oh and gratz on the two new babies...I saw that XXXXX found both a harley and an ac/dc (Charlotte's web). I know if you gave it a few days you would get just what you were looking for.


----------



## Rosebud

WHAT??????brb


----------



## Rosebud

I am doing a happy dance. No one will ever have to know I almost ran out of their medicine. I owe Ston-loc.. big time. He got me a HARLEQUIN CLONE and a Charlottes web... I am so thankful... People that grow pot are just nice people, that is all!


----------



## Keef

Up in the middle of the night again !--Rose that was a close call !--When they big enough sent me a cut and I'll back it up for U !-- Peeps around here will be needing it too when prohibition ends !


----------



## Kraven

g'morning all, day three of severe thunderstorms....love good stormy days but about had my fill for this run, be glad to see the sun next week, today I will be spring baking and watching it rain. Got some CaliO for this am's wake and bake.


----------



## Evets1989

Keef said:


> Evets --- Most trifoliate plants are male !-- Maybe U get lucky and it's  a girl !--





It started with two normal leave.  Got I think two set of leaves and the 3rd set came out with three sets.   Now the 4th came out with 3as well.    All ready pretty sure it's a female.  The little bud leaves/branches are starting so I'm thinking its a female.   PLUS THEY ARE FEMINIZED SEEDS.  Lol.  I know it may turn Hermie but odds of it Morphing into a trio plus a Hermie     Sounds bit far out.   Lol.    I'll post some more pics to see what you think 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989

Sorry.  3 sets of leaves and then the 4th was a trio of 3 leaves

And they all seem to be filling in nicely.   Even my bubbleponic is catching up now too.   I call it my bubble baby because she was not growing as fast as the rest.   But I think it's all cus of my PH not being tested.   I ran out of stuff but my tap water has always been pretty good already after I add nutrients.   It's never been so bad that it would hurt them.   But now they are getting bigger I need to get the stuff again cus I think the last gallon the ph was off.   This watering has improved them a lot but now I got a bit of leaf curl in the edges.    My back is killing me today so I can't wait until I can try these babies 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Evets U gonna keep a cut of it ?-- "Trips" my Blueberry Blast boy came out the ground making 3 leaves but changed back to 2 after I topped it !-- That got me interested I weed freaks!--- Now I'm doing my best to make tetraploid weed !--This don't happen naturally or accidently -- The colchicine process will kill 997 out of a 1,000 seed !--


----------



## Evets1989

I would be interested in growing these more but don't know a lot about it.  And I only have a closet in my RV to do this in.     Since it is an Auto Flower I don't know if I could keep a clipping but I will try it.  I have never done it before so maybe you can message me and tell me how I can go about trying to do that.     I want to do it for My LSD-25 plant to cus I only had one seed for that strain.    I was wanting to try a clipping or two and try to revegg it to see what happens.      Can you message me how I should do the clippings tho??


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I am doing a happy dance. No one will ever have to know I almost ran out of their medicine. I owe Ston-loc.. big time. He got me a HARLEQUIN CLONE and a Charlottes web... I am so thankful... People that grow pot are just nice people, that is all!



Awesome Rose, ,,you deserve it. Very cool. And yes Potheads are good ppl. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Oh,,,sorry,,,Good morning my friends. Hopes ya have a great Day.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning All....Headed out to the ocean beach for the week, the weather is supposed to be Beautiful...
   Hope that My plant sitter has a handle on everything....
  Rose so happy for you... You have your medicine back....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc  Feeling very thankful this morning. 

Cane, thanks and have a wonderful time. you staying in WA or going to the oregon beaches? Enjoy where ever you go and tell the ocean hi for me. Very cool you have a plant sitter. awesome.

Keef, good idea, i better put a harley clone in everyone's grow for back ups.


----------



## Keef

Good times to U Cane ! -- Nes got her seed yesterday yours should there today !

Evets ---Nice pics --plants look healthy !-- Might need to put them in a bigger pot soon !--- Having to grow in a small space is something most of us have to do !--  It ain't exactly legal in da dirty south !-- As for cloning we got several ways but I don't think God himself could clone an auto !  ---  Kraven - Yard Dog and I use an aerocloner !--- Giggy got a little bubble cloner working and I think Bozzo and Rose clone in dirt ! 
After I bought my first aerocloner I started building my own !---Now I run them in aero from cutting to harvest !--My Veg area is on top some boards across a bathtub! --- My bloom is a walk in closet !--

Forgot --- Happy Easter Egg Day all !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hiding eggs this morning. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Rose it just seems logical that if U value a cut it would be best to know peeps who also got it !--- I was looking at Bohdi seed and they about sold out of everything !--- If I lose my Tranquil Elephantizer --There is no more seed !-- Soon as I get her cranking out clones again some's leaving Texas !-- My tetras ? ---If I want to save them --I have to give away cuts in the hope that if I lose it someone would hook me up with a clone !--- That's  just the way it is !--- So.eone who doesn't want anyone to have a cut but them has a problem like U had with broadmites just cut thier own throat !--They lose it ? --Then it is gone !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC, Happy Easter. Rose make sure you isolate any new plants coming into the garden and treat them for mites whether you see any or not, lol.
I have 2 strong memories of Easter. 1 when my children were very young. Son #2 was 3, and I was going thru the divorce. My son woke up at 6am and ate almost all his candy. I'm still shaking my head. He comes into my room and wakes me up to tell me he feels sick. Then he throws up all the candy on my chest. A quick bath for him, sheets in the dirty clothes. He just laid there in a chocolate overdose trance watching cartoons, when his mother came to pick him up. Truly a scene from hell.
The 2nd was when I was a child. The front door was open, my mother was letting the dog in. She had a cup of coffee and a cigarette in her hand, when he came thru the door. All I remember was her throwing the hot coffee in his face, the dog barking and biting his leg. My mother pushed him out of the doorway and slammed the door on his arm. She let up long enough for him to pull his arm out of the door, then she slammed the door and locked it. She called the police. In the meantime, the guy was drunk and decided to try and climb in the bathroom window. He broke the window and as he was trying to climb thru, he realizes it's too small and he is stuck. My mother is in the bathroom hitting him in the head with cast iron frying pan, when the police show up. My mother was a hero and I got to ride in the police car. The SGT let me turn on the lights and the siren and everything...lol.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Rose it just seems logical that if U value a cut it would be best to know peeps who also got it !--- I was looking at Bohdi seed and they about sold out of everything !--- If I lose my Tranquil Elephantizer --There is no more seed !-- Soon as I get her cranking out clones again some's leaving Texas !-- My tetras ? ---If I want to save them --I have to give away cuts in the hope that if I lose it someone would hook me up with a clone !--- That's  just the way it is !--- So.eone who doesn't want anyone to have a cut but them has a problem like U had with broadmites just cut thier own throat !--They lose it ? --Then it is gone !


Most of Bodhi's new stuff and the best restocks are at greatlakesgenetics. Try there first


----------



## Keef

I was born on Easter Sunday in 1955 !


----------



## Keef

Umbra they got Snow Lotus ?


----------



## Keef

I wish I could use those big double barrel lights Umbra say NCH uses !-- Too much heat and too much power consumption so they out of my league for now !--- I'm working my LEDS best I can and I'm making it work !


----------



## umbra

Keef, just check them out for ya self. It's not too hard...greatlakesgenetics.com...of course you and DD going to have to decide what to buy next. 2 kids in a candy store with money burning a hole in their pockets. And yes, I remember penny candy.


----------



## Keef

I need a better growth medium for these tetra sprouts !-- They come up and open those for st set of leaves that are tiny on a thick stalk -- They don't grow anymore for about 2 weeks !-- I'm losing to many during this time !-- I'm down to 3 survivors out of 6 dozen seed !--- I still got the 4 from the first treatment but only 2 are tetra contender! --- Umbra U know peeps in Europe doing tissue culture !---I need to know what growth medium they use !


----------



## umbra

Keef, RedDog has an affiliation with a University in Spain that was doing tissue culture for him. But I have no idea about what they do or how they do it.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Umbra, I enjoyed your Easter stories and I am pretty impressed with your mom...
If I was to buy a microscope so I could watch what happens if i put alcohol on a broadmite egg, what kind would I need. When i was at master gardeners there was one always set up and the entomologist used it all the time.. I know nothing. I don't want one that hooks to the computer.


----------



## Keef

U know U right Umbra!-- If I go look I'll want to buy and I truly got my hands full !--- If I could never buy seed again --- I could get by nicely on the genetics I got !---- My Widow -T.E. and that breeding pair of B.B. I got from U are power houses and I'm cloning my new Bubblicious girl !-- GG#4 -- Dawgs -- Papaya  and some crosses about to be sexed !--- I'm let those cripples in bloom finish while I make clones then gonna do like Umbra and run the whole room at once instead of a rotation !


----------



## Keef

Rose get a junior science kit for students that has a microscope !-- It's cheap and will be good enough for what we do !--- Watch them bastid mites  scream as they slowly die ! --


----------



## umbra

They make tons of student type of microscopes. The digital ones are super cheap. Just go on amazon and do a search.


----------



## Keef

After Katrina I bought a junior science solar power  kit !-- When I have an opportunity I have a sold understanding of panel and how they work !---I kinda obsessed about power production for a while after the storm !---Baghdad  Battery --- Look it up !-- Made mine out of PVC !-- produce about 3 volts each !


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny Umbra,,,your Mom beat the crap out of that guy. Way to go Mom,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Umbra, I enjoyed your Easter stories and I am pretty impressed with your mom...
> If I was to buy a microscope so I could watch what happens if i put alcohol on a broadmite egg, what kind would I need. When i was at master gardeners there was one always set up and the entomologist used it all the time.. I know nothing. I don't want one that hooks to the computer.


When I was growing up, she was larger than life. She was outspoken, articulate, educated, and a very dynamic public speaker. Of course, this was at a time when women weren't allowed to have an opinion about anything. I found out about my mother when she was dying. She confided in me all of her fears, successes, her nightmares, and her dreams. But for the life of me, I will never understand why she married my father. But she was a different person then, and that has more to do with it than I will ever understand. My father was married to my mother's cousin and my half brother is my 2nd cousin.


----------



## Keef

Hopper sometimes fear gives people super strength !--I know because that time I walked into the bathroom when D.D. was in the shower !-- I wasn't trying to scare her or anything - I was just looking for something -- Anyway all of a sudden this naked ninja woman comes out the shower swinging a wet washcloth like a weapon !--Beat me out the bathroom and down the hall !--I was just trying to get away but she was on me !-- Left marks and bruises !-- I won't do that again !


----------



## Keef

Umbra my father or should I call him the sperm donor who fathered me was a winner too !-- First job I ever had --I got fired !---Man told me when my father paid what he owed I could have my job back !---I didn't even know where he was !--- He was a con man !--One of his regular tricks was to go to the courthouse and look up tracks of land that were tax delinquent --- After checking to make sure the owner was not around ---He would sell the timber off the land !---Once he was even selling lots on land he didn't own !


----------



## Rosebud

I would say she made you into the man you are today Umbra, I bet she was something. I am glad she told you about herself, that is a gift. Also I am so glad she was your mom in an era of epilepsy being what it was.  

Our 39 year old son just came in. I admire your mom cause I know how it is to have a child with 'the worst seizure disorder" the doc had ever seen at Childrens in Seattle. If your mom was here I would tell her thank you for her instincts.

DNA is interesting. I am my mothers daughter for sure, she nicer than me by far. But when i get ticked my dad comes out..not often. he made me strong and I can thank him now. Not then.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose I think i met your Dad on the other thread.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Nature versus Nurture ? --- Are we what we are because of genetics or --Are we formed by our experience in life ?  -- It applies to us and plants !-- If U took the finest of seed and plants in marginal conditions where plants struggle just to survive --- U ain't gonna get the finest of weed !--


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, oh no, not yet... I bet you are looking forward to it though. LOLOLOLOL WH, you are funny...


----------



## Keef

Hopper U a freak !--------In a good way !--


----------



## umbra

Thank you Rose. Of my siblings, IMO my life reflects my mother's struggles in many of the same ways. As I was growing up, I thought everyone had 1 parent and not 2. My mother never talked about my father and she always wore her wedding ring and kept a picture of him on her dresser in her bedroom. I assumed he was dead. My mother left my father when I was 3 months old. To my mother, it was one of those life defining moments. No questions asked...just gone. My leaving my ex was exactly like that for me...no questions...just gone.


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- Mane it's  a shame when them hash oil cartridges get empty !--I hate that !-- I still think there's no reason it won't work in the system I use for nicotine! --- Next time I'm gonna see if I can get refill oil surely they just sell the oil by the gram or CC !--- I'm liking  that oil --but me and D.D. have been known to binge on something new !-- I needs to be watching the price on that desktop supercritical CO2 hash oil extractor !
D.D. likes the oil and that wax crumble stuff !-- I was surprised at the flavor that comes across in CO2 extraction !--- It's  gonna be hard to go back to brick after sampling this stuff but we do what we got to ! -- All we got to do is get by for 8-10 weeks !--The next run gonna be heavy on B.B. followed by the T.E. and a few Bubblicious !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc  Feeling very thankful this morning. Keef, good idea, i better put a harley clone in everyone's grow for back ups.




Rose once things settle and you get them both established, I would like a cut of both please. I would like to dabble with both strains some.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> LOL, oh no, not yet... I bet you are looking forward to it though. LOLOLOLOL WH, you are funny...



Just messen wit ya Rose. Lol
Oh by the way,,my Mom had to lower her dosage . Said it lowered her BP to much. She was laughing about having to be helped to the Bathroom last night.  Plus my Step Dad put it on a spoon and she had hell getting  it all off the spoon and of course it taste really rough. Lol
Said she would never do that again .  I told her thats why i had put it on a cracker. He he


----------



## Rosebud

I cut a sliver of a gummy bear and make a skinny sandwich and just swallow with water.
Is she on bp meds WH? She is really going to have to watch that.


----------



## Rosebud

You got it kraven!


----------



## Keef

Hopper a little oil will help that RSO obsorb better !-- A little cheese on top !--- A RSO Firecracker !


----------



## umbra

I've been taking a starburst and flattening it out, put some cdb rso on it and fold over. Tastes like the inside of a toostie pop


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  Happy Easter to All.  Been a little under the weather and all this rain is not helping.  Time for my Wake and Bake.  Going to scope out the property to see where I'm going to spread those Hippie.s Dawg seeds.


----------



## Kraven

Good afternoon all, got a brownie in one hand and a cup of coffee in another, watching it rain while I get stoned out of my mind


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I cut a sliver of a gummy bear and make a skinny sandwich and just swallow with water.
> Is she on bp meds WH? She is really going to have to watch that.



No she is not on any BP meds. She did a half dose this morning and said all is good. She said tell Rose Thank you so much and that she is praying for good things for you. And yes my Mom is a believer and her son is an Athiest, ,,but she has Never said anything Negative to me about my believe or lack there of. Lol She is very opened minded and an awesome Lady.


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, feel better soon. I am sorry you are sick. sick sucks. Please eat well and drink lemon and cayenne pepper in warm water. It helps lots of stuff. 1/2 lemon, shake of cayenne and a cup of water..

Umbra, I have been thinking about what you said, when did you find out your dad was alive? that is so interesting. how old were you when you found out some kids had 2 parents?
WH, tell her thank you, my mom prayed for me everyday of my life and since she has been gone I have been worried. ;~) My mom was a big fan of God but was liberal and open minded and never judged anyone. 
Better have some potato chips or something salty for your mom in case that happens again. I worry.

Kraven, I too am a little stoned. we go to dinner at 5 so i have time.


----------



## Kraven

Brownie sunk in, now watching scooby doo on mute and enjoying the sound of the rain


----------



## WeedHopper

Scooby-Doo  :rofl:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Nes, feel better soon. I am sorry you are sick. sick sucks. Please eat well and drink lemon and cayenne pepper in warm water. It helps lots of stuff. 1/2 lemon, shake of cayenne and a cup of water..
> 
> Umbra, I have been thinking about what you said, when did you find out your dad was alive? that is so interesting. how old were you when you found out some kids had 2 parents?
> WH, tell her thank you, my mom prayed for me everyday of my life and since she has been gone I have been worried. ;~) My mom was a big fan of God but was liberal and open minded and never judged anyone.
> Better have some potato chips or something salty for your mom in case that happens again. I worry.
> 
> Kraven, I too am a little stoned. we go to dinner at 5 so i have time.


 I was 10 when I found out my father was alive. That was when I realized everybody else had 2 parents. That was when they finally got divorced. It wound up in court. My mother trying to explain why my father needed to pay child support to the judge, and of course the whole epilepsy thing came up as well. I remember my father saying he would rather go to jail than pay child support, so the judge gave him 6 months. He still didn't pay child support. I saw him 1 other time before he died. He was pretty far gone at that point. He couldn't eat solid food only drink whiskey and he couldn't walk 5 ft without being out of breath, but still smoked 5 packs of non filtered Camels every day.


----------



## yarddog

Evening gang.    I visited with my granddad today.   He shared his vape pen with me.   He had one of those oil vaping pens.    Very smooth.   Wow that will spoil you in one hit.  Gave him a few seeds for his grow.  He always uses bagseed.   Gave him a few dawg seed.     
I'm glad to see you all had a good day.   I'm done for the night.


----------



## Keef

Evening All !-- I know that's right Dog that oil be nice !-- A CO2 hash oil machine and fine weed to run through is my goal !-- Green Mojo to the Grandpa !--- He'll like that !


----------



## Evets1989

Keef said:


> Good times to U Cane ! -- Nes got her seed yesterday yours should there today !
> 
> Evets ---Nice pics --plants look healthy !-- Might need to put them in a bigger pot soon !--- Having to grow in a small space is something most of us have to do !--  It ain't exactly legal in da dirty south !-- As for cloning we got several ways but I don't think God himself could clone an auto !  ---  Kraven - Yard Dog and I use an aerocloner !--- Giggy got a little bubble cloner working and I think Bozzo and Rose clone in dirt !
> After I bought my first aerocloner I started building my own !---Now I run them in aero from cutting to harvest !--My Veg area is on top some boards across a bathtub! --- My bloom is a walk in closet !--
> 
> Forgot --- Happy Easter Egg Day all !



I know what ya mean.   I wish I had a house to do it in.   I have an RV that I am making space for a nice setup.   We may be getting another RV too that I may have to figure a new way out.  Lol.     And yeah I was thinking about bigger pots but I'm so afraid to hurt the roots.    But I guess I'll have to come up with something to fit in my space.   I was trying to go skinny but deep.     Any ideas.  Some 2gal buckets I was thinking may fit 4 nicely


----------



## Keef

Evets we do what we got to do !-- I've only recently put some plants in dirt to back up my girls !-- I run aero under LEDs !--- I have boxes with 2 inch door knob holes drilled in the lid -- A pump and a PVC spray head on a timer spray my roots with a nutrient solution 15 minutes on 15 off !--I also use an aquarium pump and bubbler stone to oxygenated the nute solution !--- I take a cutting and place it inside a foam collar and basket and stick it in one of the holes in my box lid !-- Within 2 weeks they have usually rooted ! -- I am changing up some and growing to a little bigger plants but I run small plants for awhile !--I was sending plants 8 inches tall to bloom and they were finishing at about 18 inches tall !-- My 35 gallon bloom boxes got 35 grow spots !-- I can't have a plant in each spot but the technique is called SOG --Sea Of Green !--


----------



## Keef

These plants from the sprouts I treated are tasking me !---Tetraploid Marijuana ?-- - I'm earning my Frankenplant but I will have it !---


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nature versus Nurture ? --- Are we what we are because of genetics or --Are we formed by our experience in life ? -- It applies to us and plants !-- If U took the finest of seed and plants in marginal conditions where plants struggle just to survive --- U ain't gonna get the finest of weed !--


 
Keef I think both genetic and experience in life that is wear we come from.  That is Nature versus Nurture.  (Genetic)  When I first met my father at age 25 in his living room.  I know he was my father. Just the feeling you get with blood.  And life experience that is a lot to explain. Nature :tokie:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  I miss 4:20.  Been up for awhile.  Got my :spit: in one hand and :joint: in the other.  I might be in trouble.  I should never have change pots.  My plant is limp on bottom leafs.  And there is signs of yellow on top.  Can't wait until I check it out today.  I might have to clone.


----------



## ness

Still can not sex my plant.  Know white hair that I can see just green.  And there is no sign of balls.  I put my other two plants outside hoping they will grow better.  I sure have a lot to learn about growing. :farm: 

After three days of rain I sure wish to see the sun shine again.  It is so wet outside that I need rubber boots.  Got to get me a pair.


----------



## ness

I been doing some thinking about a spot to grow Hippie's Dawg.  And I got one.  Perfect.  Just going to plant some in the dirt and see what happens.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. how yall are? i hope yall all had a great weekend. got a few thing done saturday but it rained sunday just enough to make for one nasty day. had a nice sour diesel clone with nice roots, but after putting it in dirt she died. not sure what i did wrong but i'll try again. yall all have a great day and i'll try to check in later.


----------



## giggy

evets your a new name to me, welcome to the ofc.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Hiding eggs this morning. Yehaaaaaaaaa


i'm so good at hiding eggs i can hide my own. lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy my Widow doesn't like dirt !-- She did spend 2 years in water !-- I put a clone of each line in Happy Frog the T.E. and B.B. like it !-- I don't understand why!-- Maybe let the roots grow a little bigger before putting it in dirt ?---
Nes give the plant some time to recover after transplanting !-- Did U transplant before turning the light to q2/12 ?


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> i'm so good at hiding eggs i can hide my own. lol



I would rather fish or play golf,,then hide my eggs. Lol


----------



## ness

No Keef I had already turn to 12/12 then I transplanted.  I give it some bat ****, I don't think I should have done that.  OH if only I would leave my finger out of it.  10 o'clock I turn the lights on.  Wishing for those Hippie's Dawg to sprout then I will plant them in the ground.  I'll get this right.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,
Nes, i hope you are feeling better. The bat guano wouldn't hurt the plants, it is slow release. Sorry you are having trouble.. that is too bad.

Umbra, well you certainly are a better dad than you had.. If fact you are a pretty great guy to have done what you did with no help from him and the other "challenges" you faced.  Good mom, good son you are.

We had a nice Easter dinner with friends last night.. Really good food and really fun "kids" that are 40.. they had been to a caucus in seattle for Bernie on Saturday. It was fun to hear about that.

Going to disinfect and de egg my grow room before my new clones come , WOO HOO. Although, if there is no plants in there i don't know how any mites could live... but i will clean the heck out of it.

It is spring... I love spring..


----------



## Keef

I got some baby Strawberry Rhino and Strawberry Elephant  that I plan to move to aero today !-- It's  very stressful on the plant and I do lose some !-- I pop them out the Dixie cup I started them in -- Wash all the dirt off the roots -- center them in a foam collar and place it in a basket -- Then the basket and plant go into an aero box in veg !-- It's  a weed most live !-- They survive this --I got them !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Giggy, nice to see you. glad you can hide your own eggs.. and forget where you put them. LOL.

Good morning Keef, you got your work cut out for you dude.


----------



## Keef

One day maybe I learn to start seed in aero ! --


----------



## Keef

I'm looking for a strong Strawberry and the Strawberry Elephant  is a T.E. male on my female Widow --A girl from that cross was bred to a Strawberry Rhino !-- I needs to know !-- Giggy that T.E. - Widow cross was sister to the one U grew !


----------



## Evets1989

Hey.  Good morning to everyone.    So in following everyone's advice.   But I got a bit of an emergency question.    The picture attached.IS NOT MY PLANT ROOTS.   IT IS ONLY AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT HAPPENED.    the main reason I haven't transplant is because my hands aren't very steady and I'm always afraid of hurting it more.  Plus I wasn't wanting huge plants this time either.     But I was almost done.  Putting the dirt and roots j to the new 2.5gal pot and the bottom section fell off. Dirt and roots both.       How bad do you think it will hurt it.   No time to order anything online to help and no grow stores local here.    Anything I can do.       The roots in this picture are thicker than mine.  But you get the idea of what broke off and what's left

This happened to my largest plant right now in the second pic.  If it uploads this time.  Lol

The larger plant in the back is the one this happened to.   It's always been very healthy.    I think is is either. WWxBB.  or  strain hunter money maker.   But it could also be afghani or LSD-25.     I got them all mixed up so can't tell until they bloom 

View attachment image.png


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Yes Rose it is a beautiful spring morning. Oranges are falling off the tree and the plums are getting fat. I was glad to see how well Bernie was doing at the polls. I saw Elizabeth Warren's fb page congratulating him.
My son and I have managed to make amends, I hope it lasts. Lots to do. Getting ready to flip the girls.


----------



## umbra

Evets it is hard to say how it will effect them. Transplant and water them. It may have a small delay to them or it might be a week or more. I would continue to veg until they are showing signs of growing again and then flip them.


----------



## Keef

Evets -- That is an example of root bound -- U worries about the roots too much !--- When U transplant and have roots like that --I would run a knife from top to bottom several times around d the root ball !-- I will give the roots new places to grow from the cut ends of the root !-- I've never grown Autos so don't know much about them except I couldn't do what I do with autos !---I like to control when a plants goes to bloom !--- Nothing personal and it's  just my opinion -- I think autos are an abomination and should be wiped from the face of the earth !-- Breeding say my Widow to an auto and calling it an Auto Widow is like breeding a race horse to a plow horse ---  What U get is no racehorse !


----------



## Evets1989

But you don't think it will kill it completely tho right?      I figured t would droop for a few days atleast but hoping that's all it does.   And I'm hoping it doesn't set the yield back to much.   This plant is looking like it will be a decent yield for such a small setup.  You can usually start to tellbat the end of veg       I'm going to give her Two more weeks probably atleast maybe 3because it's suppose to be an AUTO.   i thought I ordered all auto flower seeds but I was looking and some are Photo    Sooo I am going crazy trying to get everything together better


----------



## Evets1989

Well I though I ordered all Auto flowering seeds but I was looking and some are Photo.    So since I got them mixed up when I first plant them.   I'm going to control them like PhOto plants      Thanks Keef.   Yeah I was a bit too worried.   But I don't get to grow much or often so these babies are my girls.  I want them to have a nice grow    I don't need anything too crazy or I would have prepared better.    My next one I'm ordering a special seed and going to do it all out!   Mailing a grow box for it and going to keep journal so I can show everyone it too.     Any recommendations for an amazing plant to grow.   I want the most colorful girl k can get.   But I would like a strain that give me tons of energy and pain relief


----------



## Evets1989

I wanted auto because I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to control my light enough for a good photo grow.    But apparently I got carried away when choosing the strains and ordered the Photo anyways so now I don't know.   I'm just going to control them like a photo plant


----------



## Keef

There sound like the plant has plenty roots transplant shouldn't hurt and will probably help !---We all learning in the O.F.C. !--- I like my photos! -- My Widow will be 3 years old in August! -- I don't know how many clones I've ran thru bloom ! -- Speaking of small grows I think  Giggy has an old fridge and a freezer he turned into grow boxes  -- If I remember right !--


----------



## umbra

treating autoflowering plants like a regular photo plant will give you much less yield on the autos


----------



## Keef

Cuz U talking about a straight up sativa like Grandaddy Purple !-- Growing a sativa inside can get touchy !-- I would suggest an indica or Indica heavy hybrid !---Might want to try a fast finisher like the AKs  !---  Get a few grows under your belt and some weed in jars then maybe tackle a sativa !--- It can be done LST and SCROG !--


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- How did that Cherry Limeade turn out ? -- Had me lusting for some !


----------



## Evets1989

Ok so I got it figured out partial.    My LSD-25 is auto.     WWxBB is regular photo.    Along with the Bubba Kush/Gods Gift strain is photo.  And j think the Afghani Regular is photo as well as it didn't say which it was.  And my Strain Hunters"Money Maker" which is photo.  And an old skool plant   Remember I got them mixed up after they started growing.  But   
The large one I believe is  Bubbas Gift.  Mainly cus of how much fast it's grown than the others.  But I honestly can not guess at them.   I'll know when they bid cus they are very different looking strains


----------



## giggy

Evets1989 said:


> Well I though I ordered all Auto flowering seeds but I was looking and some are Photo.    So since I got them mixed up when I first plant them.   I'm going to control them like PhOto plants      Thanks Keef.   Yeah I was a bit too worried.   But I don't get to grow much or often so these babies are my girls.  I want them to have a nice grow    I don't need anything too crazy or I would have prepared better.    My next one I'm ordering a special seed and going to do it all out!   Mailing a grow box for it and going to keep journal so I can show everyone it too.     Any recommendations for an amazing plant to grow.   I want the most colorful girl k can get.   But I would like a strain that give me tons of energy and pain relief



run your lights 20 hours on and 4 hours off and them autos will show them selfs, the photo will stay in veg.



Keef said:


> There sound like the plant has plenty roots transplant shouldn't hurt and will probably help !---We all learning in the O.F.C. !--- I like my photos! -- My Widow will be 3 years old in August! -- I don't know how many clones I've ran thru bloom ! -- Speaking of small grows I think  Giggy has an old fridge and a freezer he turned into grow boxes  -- If I remember right !--



yes keef that is my setup now.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Hey Giggy, nice to see you. glad you can hide your own eggs.. and forget where you put them. LOL.
> 
> Good morning Keef, you got your work cut out for you dude.



rose good to see you too. i turned the internet off at the house, so all i have is here at work or the data on my phone.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Cuz U talking about a straight up sativa like Grandaddy Purple !-- Growing a sativa inside can get touchy !-- I would suggest an indica or Indica heavy hybrid !---Might want to try a fast finisher like the AKs  !---  Get a few grows under your belt and some weed in jars then maybe tackle a sativa !--- It can be done LST and SCROG !--


GDP is an indica. The cherry limeade is still in veg. The couple plants we grew out were small yielding but tasty.


----------



## Evets1989

Thanks GIGGY.    I will once it revives from the transplant.       i also am trying to get them to bloom all at the same time or atleast close.   Mainly because of limited space but k figured out a bigger space.   I've been using a 3door closet in my Rv.   I have one section/door separated from the rest of closet.   I think I am going to make it into two or three separate sections so I can do more with them      I'm doing my same method I like but also takin. And following all the advice I'm getting


----------



## Evets1989

Considering I use only about a gram of weed every two days    In not worried about super large yields.  Just want some tasty stuff.    And I'm hoping to get atleast enough incase I have to sell it.   It's my backup plan to make the $600 I Need to get the RV legal and on road so we can move into it Fulltime.    But we may be alright so I'm just hoping for some amazing and tasty bid to help my health issues a bit and help my partner as well     I got a few for anxiety for us    He gets panic attacks after smoking some strains.  So I got a few for him I hope it helps.      We're see what happens as I got wether I get to enjoy or forced to sell it to someone who needs it too


----------



## Keef

GDP is indica ? --Shows U how much I know !-- I might have to have some !-- I keep bumping into it !--


----------



## Evets1989

If you picked the most colorful and unique plant to grow    What would it be?     I want to grow something that will shock people when they see it.    I want a pure beautiful plant that makes you wonder how nature does it.  Lol.   Purple is a common color.  I can get purple strains.    But I want a strain that has bright colors.  Reds Blues. Whites.   Anything that really stands out!


----------



## Keef

4:20 -somewhere --Light'm up !--
-Evets-- I grow for potency and weight !--- Umbra know lots more about weed than me maybe he knows what U looking for !


----------



## Evets1989

I'm just getting people opinions kinda.      What's the best strain you've came across.    I love the skunky smelling tasting ones that give lots of energy so what's your thoughts on good strains for that


----------



## Keef

As a general rule the indicas  produce more of a couch lock and the sativas more tippy speedier high with hybrids  having a mix !- Umbra and Rose know all about that kind of thing !-- We all grow weed but have different goals !-- My Widow is the first high quality seed I ever bought !--- I'm pretty much a variety novice !--- My plan is to have the genetics and technique when prohibition ends so that my wife can quit nursing !-- We are planning a little mom and pop grow to pay the bills !--We have a spare bedroom that I've claimed for bloom at the end of prohibition ---Planning on getting a desktop CO2 hash oil machine and keep the kola as flowers and oil the rest ! --There's  so much about weed to learn !-- I want something no one else in my area has !-- So I'm genetically modifying weed in a pickle jar !-- There's  over 7,000 varieties  of normal diploid weed --Only a few tetraploid varieties !-- When I say I'm building my own Frankenplant --I ain't playing !  ---


----------



## umbra

Evets1989 said:


> I'm just getting people opinions kinda.      What's the best strain you've came across.    I love the skunky smelling tasting ones that give lots of energy so what's your thoughts on good strains for that


Skunk #1, headband, cheese, or og kush will do ya right


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm rooting clones for a whole room grow kinda Iike what U do gonna be BPU-X-B.B. heavy !--Love that Blueberry !  
Evets -- A long time ago I asked Umbra what was the most potent indica heavy variety he knew of --- He gave me a list of 4 -- One was my Tranquil Elephantizer she's  da bomb !--- I also have a breeding pair of his BPU-X-B.B.--She has a wonderful blueberry smell and taste !--- Hoping for a nice Strawberry next !


----------



## Kraven

I went to the VA Hospital today and had my post of appt. Doc said the cords are healing fine, give them 4-6 weeks to be fully healed. Biopsy was negative, just a growth that happens sometimes....back to see him in six months for a check up and make sure nothing is coming back. Glad to be home and have this mostly behind me, thank you all for your kind words and support.


----------



## DirtyDiana

When I'm feeling down & someone tells me to "suck it up,"
I get the urge to break their legs with a baseball bat & then say, "walk it off!"


----------



## Keef

Great  news Kraven !--- Are U able to smoke again yet ? -- U kinda had us worried but I was thinking that as much THC and CBDs  cross across those vocal cords --How could it be cancer ?-- Live long and prosper !

Oh and also keep growing that dank !


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> When I was growing up, she was larger than life. She was outspoken, articulate, educated, and a very dynamic public speaker. Of course, this was at a time when women weren't allowed to have an opinion about anything. I found out about my mother when she was dying. She confided in me all of her fears, successes, her nightmares, and her dreams. But for the life of me, I will never understand why she married my father. But she was a different person then, and that has more to do with it than I will ever understand. My father was married to my mother's cousin and my half brother is my 2nd cousin.



Loved that Easter story Umbra! Hilarious!  Speaking of cousins, my mom & dad are 2nd cousins; I think that's what's wrong with me! But then again, I'm highly suspicious that my father might really be a longtime friend of the family-- "Uncle Ray." I sure look a lot like him & he used to drop by & visit my mom after my dad went to work. She would send us outside to play !


----------



## WeedHopper

This sounds like that Cartoon,,,Uncle Grandpa.  Lol

Good to hear by the way,,,always thought 2nd Cousins were fair game. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

My father got around alot I got step brothers sisters I've never met !--When D.D. and I first met I had questions about whether she ever heard of my father !--- I had to make sure she wasn't a long lost sister !


----------



## DirtyDiana

May sound funny, but my mother & Keef's father did share some common stomping grounds when they were young. And, both were quite promiscuous. So, the idea that they coulda hooked up wasn't too far fetched!  Always wanted to get my father's DNA to see if he is my father, but just wasn't that important. 

Worked all weekend & haven't had a chance to check in. Finally caught up to you chatty Cathys!  Fantastic news Kraven! I'm sure that's a big relief. Hey Rose, Nes, WH, YD, Giggy, Umbra, and all you newbies-- welcome!


----------



## Keef

Ya'll need to send me all the Green Mojo U can !--- I've made tetras -I just know it --but they just sit there!--They live but are growing soo slow ! --  Make them grow faster !---


----------



## Keef

I also got this fruit wine making kit to add CO2 to the grow room !---What fruit should I start with ?--- I make a good cherry wine I might have to work with Kraven to turn it into cherry brandy--He know a little about distilling I bet !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef you sick bastage,,,married to your Sister,,,why i never,,,i dont think,,,i mean,,not sure,but im pretty sure,,,kinda sure,,,,i was real young and might have been drunk. :rofl:
Step sisters dont count do they or,,,,,,, was she a half sister ?


----------



## bud88

Keef said:


> Sorry Rose !-- A friend of 47 years -- She'll always be in your memories! --- Bud 88 I see U lurking around --Jump on in !



Lol.......ok...ya got me!!  I'll be 52 in July... Just trying to avoid the inevitable.... the fact that the young kid at the donut shop told a co-worker that the old man in the white car forgot his change the day before,  pretty much told the story.....ughh...lmao...
Rose, so sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## Keef

Welcome to the O.F.C. Bud 88 !---  We just a crazy bunch of Old pot farmers hanging out !---I bet you'll fit in just fine !


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you bud, I think this will happen more often the older we get.

Kraven, great news, so happy for you.

cleaned the bathroom where my veg's go. Really cleaned... 

Hi DD, how are you doing? were you busy at work last weekend? 

Have a nice night


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, I tracked my steps & miles last night at work-- 6,000 steps & 3 miles!  And Sun night was the least busy of the weekend.; I can't imagine how many miles I must have put in!


----------



## Rosebud

Man, you must be so tired and probably in pain when you  get home huh. But all that walking is really good for ya... that is a lot of walking at work when you aren't trying to..


----------



## Rosebud

Can someone teach me how to just quote one line from a post?


----------



## WeedHopper

Just copy the sentence,,,paste it here,,,,highlight it,,,and then hit the quote button above


----------



## Keef

What's that even mean ? -- Sometimes I get high and ---I forgot ! --What was the question again ?-


----------



## Keef

Dreaming of Tricomes so big U got to chop them off with a hatchet !--


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  I started 4 Hippie's Dawg, 3 Bubbles, 4 Black Berry and 4 unknowns. (I think they are ice).  As soon as they spout root I am going to put them in the dirt outside.  How far apart do the seed have to be when I plant in the ground?  Have a spot all clean out.  And before I plant I will spray for bugs.  Kraven hope you get to feeling better soon.  Hoping for a beautiful day.


----------



## giggy

morning nes and the rest of the ofc. little chilly this morn (37º) but supposed to go to 70's today. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> I went to the VA Hospital today and had my post of appt. Doc said the cords are healing fine, give them 4-6 weeks to be fully healed. Biopsy was negative, just a growth that happens sometimes....back to see him in six months for a check up and make sure nothing is coming back. Glad to be home and have this mostly behind me, thank you all for your kind words and support.


that is great news bro.


----------



## giggy

bud88 said:


> Lol.......ok...ya got me!!  I'll be 52 in July... Just trying to avoid the inevitable.... the fact that the young kid at the donut shop told a co-worker that the old man in the white car forgot his change the day before,  pretty much told the story.....ughh...lmao...
> Rose, so sorry to hear of your loss!


welcome to the ofc.


----------



## yarddog

Morning you's guys.   Nice and crisp this morning.    Makes me want to pack a lunch and swing a leg over a bike and hit the road for the day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends.


----------



## yarddog

http://youtu.be/EglOsfErtaE.  I may have found weedhopper.


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny,,,what an idiot. There are many like that.


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha I spit my coffee out, classic, that's the way to handle things, good to see some old fashioned common sense put into play.


----------



## WeedHopper

My oldest Son reminds me about when i was real Religious several years ago,,,how i took all his music CDs and threw them away because they were the Devils tools. :rofl:
Yes i was a Religious moron,,,thats why i am now an Atheist.  Course that wont bring back the CDs. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

good morning, I think. Wow on that video..I don't know who was crazier.. 

We got the bathroom/veg room cleaned really well yesterday. Thanks to mr rb for the heavy lifting.. he is a peach, ya know my grow would suck so much without his help. I got lucky when i ran into this guy a few years ago. Cherish him, i do.
ok, enough mushy stuff...

I love spring, a new beginning, the earth is waking up, buds are busting out on bushes as they say.
Hope everyone is healthy and happy and perhaps stoned this morning.. I am feeling grateful.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.!! --- I got a little high last night !--I think it was too many caps !-- Let's  do it again !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you smoke pot? I will join you..having some kind of haze...gotta love that.


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose I'm a sinner I smoke them evil left handed cigarettes !--Prey for me !-- Last ti.e my phone played games with me I killed it !--- 
Haze Rose ? -- Blueberry lemonade Haze ?-- Bet it's  hard to grow !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose,,,my Mom said half a grain is perfect for her cause she can still walk. Lol
She said she really sleeps good too.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning WH, i have been thinking about your mom, so good to know. I dropped a dose of my bp medicine. I took a half a pill at night, but not anymore.. mine was 60/46 last night before i was supposed to take it.... I have been using theHarley rso since my"event" in January. Love it.  Isn't it just so cool that she likes it? not everyone does. The rso i made with nurse larry just makes ya stupid.. drooling zombie... We all hated that.  Way to strong, no way was it fun.


----------



## WeedHopper

> The rso i made with nurse larry just makes ya stupid.. drooling zombie... We all hated that. Way to strong, no way was it fun.



Thats the one i want,,got any left? I have no problem drooling. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry WH, i don't.  lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt. Guess ill have to hold off on the drooling.  Lol
Ya know i dont know if its just me and my desire for my Mom to feel good,,,but it seems she is more energetic since she started the oil. She calls and seems happier when she talks. Eather way its awesome what you have done for her. I know we dont see eye to eye on the Election, ,,but i have much respect for you Rose.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I couldn't let U trip alone ! --I'd take some too !--I take a double dose !-- I ain't scared !


----------



## Rosebud

Four people took the Nurse larry rso for one week. It was an experiment. Two people had ms two had other stuff.  After one week of twice a day rso. my blood sugar was normal.. We all refer to that week as the lost week. I look back at it and it was like the twilight zone.. no thank. lol Mr rb has been better ever since.

you should be scared Keef. you should be very afraid.


----------



## WeedHopper

No rose i decarbed some Purple Kryptonite and ate to much. My Wife found me standing in the hallway looking down,,not moving. She got me back to the livingroom, ,i sat down,,and didnt move for an hour. I finally laid down and made myself go to sleep,,,i was jacked. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

He scared to complain cause Rose might dose him with that stuff again !

I was hoping someone else would tell Nes how far apart to plant those seed !--  
Nes best thing would have been to plant them inside --flip the light and weed out the boys before moving just the girls outside !--- U gonna start them outside--Some will be boys so I don't know maybe from your finger tip to your elbow apart ?-- You'll have to watch them close in the fall -- First sign of balls U got to chop it down !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper dis one time I was so high--- I passed myself in the hall on the way to the bathroom !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,and i bet they were both ugly. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, i always start my outdoor plants indoors.

Good morning giggy.


----------



## Keef

That first little Widow harvest-- We took a fatty over to the beach climbed up the dunes and burnt it !--- I stood up and did 2 1/2 cartwheels and a face plant coming down !----D.D. come sliding down the dune and said what do we need to grow a bunch of this ?---


----------



## Keef

I got a couple GG#4 -- and a few other little plants about 6 inches tall and they be off to bloom in a few day to be sexed !--- Then the girls ( and a GG#4 boy) will come back to veg and start being cloned !--- Then I always keep a piece in veg but start running clones thru bloom !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, this is black market haze i am smoking..200 an ounce.. i got an 8th for fun.


----------



## Keef

Good for U Rose !---I don't get to sample much that I don't grow but it's  nice to know what else is out there !-- 
I think growing weed has become a little more than a hobby around here !--- Got weed growing in 3 different places in the house !-- The little mothers and Trips in Happy Frog -- Bloom and my nursery / clone station !--- Wish I had one more place to use for breeding !--Might get me a big appliance box and hang a light !-- I got 6 LEDs --3--35 spot aero veg boxes and about 6 big 35 spot aero bloom boxes !--  All they got to do is blow the whistle and I fill that spare bedroom up with plants !--

Time to break out the Zombie Juice again !-- I will have my Frankenplant! -- I might already have it but just to be sure !---Some live each time !---


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I bet that nurse larry rso was ok, lol. I have done that and more when it comes to consumption. I can see Keef eating the rso and then saying, "Let's get high." Smoking on some of NCH's glue, just excellent...I liked it so much I bought a z. I get the cut next week.


----------



## Keef

Umbra could we be kin ? -- It's like U know me !--- Wish I had more GG#4 to select from but it is what it is !--I'm already planning on using a GG#4 male on my T.E. !--- Last time I bred I let Trips open a few flowers and rubbed him all over the intended when they were in early bloom only got a few accident seed !--No doubt who the Dad was !---That's  how the Blueberry Widow came to be !--I'm growing it too !


----------



## Keef

Where's  Kraven ? --I'm about mash in some wine for the CO2 !---I might have a question !---Mane the woman bought me a complete wine kit --Bottles --corks and corker-- yeast !---Only thing missing is a copper pot still !-- I quest I be learning to make wine !---What if I put a nice bud in each bottle ?--We'll see !--First just learn to make good fruit wine!


----------



## Keef

Question !--SM 90 --If I use it in my res. will it kill my beneficials? --Or should I just use it as a foliar spray ?--


----------



## ness

Thank You Rose and Keef.  Wishing for the best in this new grow.  The Aurora Indica is coming back to a health plant and I do think it is a girl.  I'm wondering if I put her outside she will do better and then I can start my other seed in the house like Rose said.  I think that is a plan.  YD funny video's crack me up.  Rose how are feeling today?


----------



## umbra

No idea. The sm90 is a surfactant, so it reduces the surface tension of water. But I don't know how it works in the res. If you spray it, it will coat them and stay on them.


----------



## Keef

I use Hydrogaurd from Batonacare as a water treatment !---Foam in the res. will prevent oxygen being obsorbed !--So I don't need both !--- D.D. wants to go organic but I'm keeping my chemicals !--- An organic water grow medium !--  Rose organic is your specialty -- I use RO water with less than 10 ppms --I have to add cal/mag !--- My present nute solution runs around 700 ppms !-- There is so much contradictory info out there !--- I'm not sure we can run aero organically! --- Somebody got any info that might help ?


----------



## Rosebud

I believe the Botanicare will kill your beneficials Keef. 

Umbra you probably right... keef be asking for a hit after rso.


----------



## Keef

Which Botanicare product will kill beneficials ? --I use thier Hydrogaurd --Cal/mag-- Pro Grow and Pro bloom !--


----------



## Keef

Gonna have to get my microbiology book out and get me one of those cheap microscopes and see what's growing or not in my res.
I wish I could take a leaf to the University of Texas and asked them to check to see if I was successful at making a tetraploid !---They would just call the cops on me !--


----------



## Keef

I use 5 mils of Hydrogaurd --5 mils of Cal/Mag --3 mils of Pro-Grow or Pro-bloom -- and 2 mils of Humboldt roots --per gallon of Reverse Osmosis water !-- pH to between 5.8 and 6.2 !-- It's  always close !


----------



## Rosebud

probably all of them Keef, but the cal mag for sure.. 

I am off to a fancy birthday lunch for a friend, sunny day, on the water..woo hoo. Smoking some haze to get ready.


----------



## Keef

Have a good time Rose !---I'm not trying to pick a fight but I think U wrong about my nutes killing beneficials !---I got to get a scope  to be sure !--- I don't use peroxide because I know it will kill good and bad bugs !-


----------



## yarddog

Just a quick picture of a girl!


----------



## Keef

Time to repot Dog !-- 
I just got through watching --The Marijuana Migrates episode of Weedicate !--- It really pisses me off that people have to move to Colorado to get oil for thier sick children a d if they come back to Texas and a blood test shows THC they can be arrested for child endangerment! -- I like to smoke potent weed but I will be growing high CBD and extracting it !--- Makes me want to fire up that spare bedroom grow !---I would to the same jail if I got caught anyway !-- One successful closet grow and I'm opening that room !


----------



## Keef

If I make CO2 oil out of a high CBD plant would it be as effective as RSO from the same plant ?--


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know, how concentrated is your oil? Mine is once ounce bud and i end up with a teaspoon. A pound of bud equals an ounce of oil. So it is pretty strong. I would say mine is more medical than yours just because of the potency.

Nes, i am feeling much better thanks. Still doing PT for weakness. 

YD, that's a beauty!

Keef that cal mag i used as a beginner once, then i read the label, it might not kill every microbe, but it isn't considered organic, at least it wasn't 7 years ago when i did my research.


----------



## Keef

Rose-- I use RO water it's like distilled water it has nothing in it !---If I don't add cal/mag there will be none and the plants will die if I grew in dirt or used well water it would be unnecessary and maybe even harmful by having too much  !-- I don't have the CO2  oil machine yet --when I do order it I really hope the po-po don't deliver it !--but I was wondering if RSO would be more effective !--- We'll have to find out one day !--I can do RSO !


----------



## Keef

This is a hard place to grow weed !-- My tap water has lots of chlorine and is almost salt water at a pH of 8.5 and ppms of 240 !-- There was not even a killing frost this year !--The bugs never died either !--- Super bugs !--- When prohibition ends and these people try to grow weed --I laugh at them !--Good Luck to U !


----------



## Kraven

YD, I think you might have better luck if you grow your pot in a "pot" 

Rose, Keef I'm here....the brownies i made last week were made from an ounce of the Hippy slayer that i had left and boy howdy, those were the strongest edibles i have consumed in a great while......finish the last one now as we chat.


seeing trails....gonna watch more cartoons and enjoy my night. Peace
Umbra, I have three of Mels GG#4 x BEP going now and they are monsters....they stacked liked a mofo. I'm super excited to give them a go, it will be about 5-6 weeks till they finish now.


----------



## Keef

How U doing Kraven ? --Healing fast ?-- I just applied half a million nematodes to the grow  !-- Chase the last of the root aphids down and eat them--Then the nematodes die !---- Ya'll getting me worked up about this GG#4 !--


----------



## Keef

It's  gonna have to be a beast to best my T.E. !


----------



## Keef

I got 3 plants out that last batch of treated seed that show all the signs of being tetraploid !--Now if I can just keep them alive !---


----------



## Kraven

This is really how i see ya brother Keef ...lol


----------



## Keef

Not that far off Kraven !--- I'm getting frustrated at how slow these things I made grow !-- It's this brain damaged thing !--


----------



## ness

I was wondering if anybody was up.  The early bird get the worm.  I love the sound coming alive with a cup of coffee and a pipe lite.  

Good Morning OFC.  Rose how was your birthday lunch?  

What time do you have?  it's 7:20 am here.  Well I know it is time for another bowl.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy hump day.



Kraven said:


> This is really how i see ya brother Keef ...lol





Keef said:


> Not that far off Kraven !--- I'm getting frustrated at how slow these things I made grow !-- It's this brain damaged thing !--



you got to add a pony tail. lol


----------



## giggy

anybody seen this crap?
https://www.screenyourgreen.com/?ut...ollitup&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=banner1


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Yep I still got my grey ponytail !--What up Giggy ? -- Test for males 2 weeks after germination ? During the gold rush the best way to get rich was to mine the miners !--Selling picks and shovels !-- The green wave gonna be the same !-- I saw some $2,000 LEDs-- That were really no better than the $150 ones I use !-- When prohibition ends and big corporations get in the price gonna drop !--We need to find a niche !-- U can grow for corporate America and be like a surf or share cropper !--- Or be a micro grow specialist !--- Come on tetras !---Better get your special a** up out the dirt I got a special plan for U !--I treat another batch of seed today! ---I went long then I went short --Now it's  time to fire for effect !--- Texas Tetras ---Come to Daddy !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I saw some $2,000 LEDs-- That were really no better than the $150 ones I use !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really disagree with you on the basis of spectrum, chip sets and pure penetration power. I have a distinct feeling the LED's I purchased are a bit more commercial than the ones your running. There is nothing wrong with the ones you run, I'm just covering a bigger space, bigger plants and need much deeper penetration. You welcome to check them out    https://www.illumitex.com/horticulture/horticultural-products/neosol-ds/  theses are the beams I'm gonna be running, in fact waiting on a few to arrive now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Keef

Yep Kraven them's good lights !-- LED tech has come a long way since I got my first little light !-- The Mars 300s --are like training wheels - They will work but they not the best !-- I will never quit learning --I will always be looking to upgrade --but first I got plenty stuff to work out before it's  time to throw down !-- it all has to work right !--  This is a cannabis grow college to me !-- I don't graduate until prohibition ends !-- Water pharming is hard !--Things can go bad fast !-- If it can happen to a grow I want it to happen now so I can find the fix !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Nes, i will join you for a smoke, you are right it is time. The lunch for my gf was fun..

giggy, I had heard that service was available, but who could afford to test very many... interesting link, thanks.

Kraven, are you all the way healed up? I hope?

My rso is lowering my bp too much, I will cut down on my meds today and see what happens. My diastolic was 44 last night:stoned:

Good morning Keef, our favorite mad scientist, that did look like him Kraven.   How are you and my sister in pot DD?


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Rose,,thats allot lower then what my Moms BP was. You better be carefull Mam. Is the the same oil?
Oh and morning to all you Potheads.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, it is the same oil, i have been taking it nightly since my stroke, or event, like i like to call it. I will tell my doctors why my bp is lower, she/he needs to learn about cannabis from someone. I stopped the night time bp medicine a couple of weeks ago, but now, i need to cut in half my morning dose. So strange. I guess I have new bp medicine, it is called harlequin rso~ Is  your mom doing ok with her bp WH?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah her BP is fine on half of a grain. She has been on Chemotherapy for over a week now. Next week she starts Radiation therapy 5 days a week for 7 weeks. Her Doctors seem to think they can kill this cancer because they caught it early. I hope they are right.
You know Rose i have been telling ppl for along time that weed will bring down your BP,,because it replaced my BP meds along time ago. Hell i had to be carefull with my decarbed weed because it lowered it to much if i didn't dose correctly.


----------



## Keef

How did I miss  Nes ? -- I think another cup of coffee and bowl  is in order !-- That's a little low Rose !-- 
D.D. still sleeping !--- When it comes to growing she my secret weapon !-- She is obsorbing anything and everything she can find about weed !--- She gonna be good at this !---  I finish wake and bake --I gotta set the lab up !--U would think it was a meth lab !--- I may not be the best pharmer in the world but I don't have to be !--- I make my Frankenplant ?---D.D. can grow it !


----------



## Keef

I went off my b/p meds too !--I don't need them if I take my caps regularly !---


----------



## Keef

Don't be like Keef !--U should never get high and mess with chemicals that can kill U !--- Got to steady my hands !---


----------



## oldfogey8

i was not aware that herb would lower bp. is it just rso or is it cannabis in general? or is it just high cbd strains? next seed purchase is going to be harlequin or something along that line. i have been taking hawthorn extract for my high blood pressure and it is doing better than the crap my doctor had me taking. i cannot eat my brownies or smoke on a daily basis. it would not mesh well with my work but i have 3-4 days off a week so i will need to do some monitoring of my bp to see how my daily brownie affects my bp.


----------



## Keef

What up Oldfogey ? -- Eating weed will lower your b/p --- Rose makes RSO -- Kraven puts weed or extract in food !---I just make caps ! I bake DRY lesser weed in a pickle jar at 240 degrees for 30 minutes then wait for it to cool before opening the jar !-- I by empty gel caps online !-- I run the now decarbed weed thru a screen so it'll pack into caps easier !--- I use the back end of a whittled down chop stick to pack it in !-- I chase the caps with a spoon of coconut oil !--- Let my belly do the extraction !--- Kicks in about an hour later !--- Nice buzz  and good medicine !


----------



## Rosebud

OF, there are no harlequin seeds. When I get my new harley clone i am going to clone the heck out of it and maybe i could send you one. 

I don't know if cbd's do it more than thc, doesn't seem like it. Seems like all pot does it, but mine was not affected until i did the rso for a month or more now.  I tried to get my rso back from a lady that it made her dizzy. I bet it was her bp. Anyway, her partner is using it for restless leg ....i will never see that syringe again, shoot.


----------



## oldfogey8

hey keef. i am listening to keef. richard. but a keef just the same. tattoo you the album. 

i make cannabutter out of coconut oil and make some really nice brownies. i figure the baking of the brownies decarbs the stuff in the coconut oil. just never have checked my bp after it kicks in. just nom'd one so i will see in an hour or so when it kicks in if i remember. lol. i do edibles a lot more than smoke as i like the extended mellow buzz it provides. we have a volcano in the house and a couple of davincis but i am not a big fan of vaping. feels like i am missing out on something.


----------



## Rosebud

i wish i liked vaping. i love smoking.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> OF, there are no harlequin seeds. When I get my new harley clone i am going to clone the heck out of it and maybe i could send you one.
> 
> I don't know if cbd's do it more than thc, doesn't seem like it. Seems like all pot does it, but mine was not affected until i did the rso for a month or more now.  I tried to get my rso back from a lady that it made her dizzy. I bet it was her bp. Anyway, her partner is using it for restless leg ....i will never see that syringe again, shoot.


If you have ever taken a hit and you get a head rush, that's your blood pressure dropping a bit too quickly. I stopped my bp meds when I started the rso. Oh...good morning ofc.


----------



## Keef

Told U Rose !--Somebody out the CLAIMS the got Harliquin seed !--- Oldfogey I slipped on a wet floor in the operating room and shattered my face and screwed up my neck !--Spent almost a decade as a legal junkie !--Doc had me on morphine and bunch of other poison !-- Cold Turkey bout killed me !--- Now I treat myself with weed !--


----------



## oldfogey8

i make my cannabutter out of the trimmings from my whole grow. not just the trim from the harvest. have done it that way since i started growing a couple/few year ago. works pretty well for me. still have my root balls that i need to report out to this community on. i just need to clean the dirt off which is going to be a colossal pain in the butt. the root ball will prolly do nothing but i have read some stuff saying either it has some good pain relief(cbd) properties and some stuff saying it has none. even if it has a placebo effect for me, i will be happy.


----------



## Keef

That how I do OF !-- Anything that comes out bloom that isn't smoked goes into caps !--  I would rather they be a little weaker so I can control the dose better !--- 

Since my head injury the brain has rewired itself sometimes I have silent dreams of things I don't always understand !-- I say my Muse visited me last night !--- Anyway I got a head injury so I can talk crazy crap !
All my life I have been taught one plus one is two !--- No one disputes this but what I saw changed that for me !--- 1 plus 1 = 3 --- Sperm plus egg = a 3rd new being -- pollen plus pistols = a new third plant -- Add on to another U get a third !--- What U think about that ?? --Am I crazy ?


----------



## oldfogey8

hey rose... bummer about the harlequin seeds or lack there of. a clone would be nice but i am not sure when i will be growing again. i am really flush with smoke and edibles right now. that malvenetics stuff is really nice. though it has been probably a month since harvest, i am missing it big time already so i may not last too long with my break from growing. well, i guess i am not doing that well with my break actually. i still have a clone. i think from the buckeye purple but may be super buckeye too(a cross of super skunk and buckeye purple that mel sent out as freebies when i bought the buckeye purples). i may be putting her in the ground outside. not sure. sorry i am blathering on and on. i may have had a cocktail or two and a brownie. oh and the vaping thing, me too. i like the feeling of smoking a nice joint. i used to smoke cigs and i think that is one reason i like the smoke in the lungs thing.

umbra - i know you are not joking about the head rush thing, but that made me laugh out loud. i never thought of it that way. i am sure you are right.i remember as a younger fogey, taking a hit of opiated hash under glass back in the 70's and coming to sitting on my bum with the fogeys friends laughing at a dazed young fogey for passing out from such a massive head rush.

keef me hombre - that sucks that happened. glad you are doing the healthier option now. good on you as a buddy of mine says.


----------



## oldfogey8

off topic kinda but has anyone here heard of Dr. Johanna Budwig. interesting article about the big pharma/corporate machine blackballing some positive stuff. makes me angry that stuff like this got/gets back shelved. interesting read if you have a few minutes...

http://www.healthy-holistic-living.com/industry-suppressed-budwig-protocol-cancer.html?t=MAM


----------



## Keef

That doesn't surprise me but I think weed is a Pandora's box of cures !---Like it said doctors don't get paid from dead patients or healthy patients! -- They don't want cancer to be cured !--- Doctors NEED to get paid !
Rose probably knows more about treating patients with weed than the average doctor !--

The deed is done !-- The seed are in my  Zombie Juice !-- If I'm not already making tetraploid plants --I am very, very close !-- There's  gonna be new medicine in 4n !---I already seen it !--and Big Pharm don't own it !--
I never saw myself doing genetic modification on weed but here we are and I got this !


----------



## Keef

I got a root poltice recipe or two !--- First used by the Chinese 5,000 years ago !-- Used by the Greeks and Roman for gout --arthritis - skin diseases !---Extracted with  Coconut oil!---or Alcohol for a rub !


----------



## WeedHopper

My Grandparents use to make poltices,,,and boy did they stink. Think they had sulfur and stuff like that. I think they cured the skin or soars cause they stank so bad they ran the infection off. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,finally a contract. I leave for Little Rock Arkansas Sunday.


----------



## Keef

Get-r-done Hopper !-- When they gonna turn us loose and let us grow !--In my travels U the only other pharmer from Texas I've found !--- We can't grow enough for Texas Cuz !---We gonna need help !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Get-r-done Hopper !-- When they gonna turn us loose and let us grow !--In my travels U the only other pharmer from Texas I've found !--- We can't grow enough for Texas Cuz !---We gonna need help !



Lets do it Bro,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Yeah the kids/boneheads are moving out Friday. My Sweet little Granddaughter is living with us though for now. Which is okay and im glad. Thay way we can keep her on track. But im sure she will be going with them within a yr,,i think, ,lol. If not thats okay too. When she moves in with her parents, ,,Weedhopper will get his Grow on again. Yes sir e ,,bobcat tails.
You live by the coast dont ya Bro? Me and the Wife want to take Zoey to a beach somewhere, ,,just not sure if i wanna do south texas or Destin Florida .


----------



## Keef

Hopper it depends on what U looking for in a beach !--- I really hate to say exactly where I'm at on the open forum but U know !--- I already got a target on my back for being bold enough to be here with the O.F.C. !---We got plenty resorts and wild beach in Texas !---


----------



## Keef

If U come this way Hopper you'll have to bring me some good weed !-- We always on the edge of being out !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,no i dont want your address or city crazy man.
Just thought i remember you saying you lived down south,,figured you would know better then me about beaches in that area. I know Destin cause ive been there. Only place i been down south texas to a beach was South Padre. Liked destine better,,much better. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper I live about a half mile from the beach but starting a couple miles from here U enter smugglers territory --- U don't want to roll up on someone unloading !---Destin is nicer and safer !---I have no doubt U could protect yourself but it's dangerous down here !--- Then U got roving  border patrol check points !---


----------



## Keef

Around here if they bust someone with good weed it goes to a special task force charged with tracing it back to the source !--- I don't move anything !--- If I did they would be on me Iike stank on sh** ! ---


----------



## WeedHopper

My Wife and her huge family lived in Macallan and San Juan . She knows all about the border.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Macallan ? --Mercedes ?----She would know about the border !--- People who don't know just don't understand ! 
I know if I had to come up out here running dirty --I would much rather be carrying a jar of CO2 honey than a load of weed ! --- I'm just gonna keep doing my thing right here in the belly of the beast !---When prohibition ends I'm have something for they happy a** ! -- Still wondering how I'm gonna get a hash oil machine delivered without getting caught !---Might be no problem !---Might be big problem !--- Hope it don't have a big label that says " Hash Oil Machine " !


----------



## Kraven

San Destin is nice and the shopping it good, but for a more laid back and natural Florida  feel, Mexico beach is the place the locals go, they try to stay away from Destin. It about 2o miles from Destin and much more laid back and secluded WH.


----------



## Keef

Where are  the boundaries of the Redneck Rivera Kraven ? --Is that just  Alabama ?


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Where are  the boundaries of the Redneck Rivera Kraven ? --Is that just  Alabama ?



Panama City Beach has commonly been referred to as the heart of the Redneck Rivera. Tom T. Hall has a place in Sopchoppy.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yiTGAVK3vE[/ame]


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. i like laguna beach florida if i go to the beach. it is just east of panama beach florida. been over to mexico beach and around crook island but never stayed around there. gulf shores and orange beach alabama is nice as well. i hate to say this being a texan but the texas beaches are nice but the water sucks because of the mississippi river. galveston has a very unique reef if you like to snorkel.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --  We used to go to Gulf Shores from New Orleans almost every year we lived in Hammond !--- D.D. do like the beach !-- Galveston and anything east of there is nasty and over crowded !--
From about Corpus Christi to South Padre Island  there is no development so there must be 40 miles of wild beach !-- No roads --No fresh water !--  It's still nicer than Galveston !-- Nothing but coyotes and smugglers !


----------



## giggy

two of my brother were rasied in rockport and port aransas area. been down there a few times. once you get past the mississippi river flume the water does get nicer.


----------



## Keef

Down here we got words that mean different things than they do else where --Like Splash down and bailout !--- Slash down is when a the po-po is after a smuggler vehicle and they trying to get the load back to Mexico so they can try again another time !--They jump thier vehicle into the Rio Grande in hopes of escaping and the chance to recover the load !
A bailout is when the po-po stop a coyote or human smuggler !-- U got one cop and 27 illegal aliens running different directions !---Just how many can he catch ? --


----------



## Keef

Port Aransas and Rock Port are world class fishing destinations !---  The Laguna Madre --the bay between the barrier islands and the mainland is about a mile wide at most and once U cross the intercoastal waterway the bay in at most waste deep mostly knee deep !-- Catching a 20 pound redfish in an 8 ft kayak --Now that's  fishing !--- U got to pick a shallow spot and unass that kayak before U get to Mexico !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Guys i am not going to be around for a few days. I am hurting really bad. I lost my oldest son last night in a bad wreck. Was woke up by police around midnight. Love you guys.


----------



## yarddog

Oh no hopper.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Guys i am not going to be around for a few days. I am hurting really bad. I lost my oldest son last night in a bad wreck. Was woke up by police around midnight. Love you guys.


brother so sad to hear this. if anything i can do just let me know.


----------



## Keef

I have no words that will help Hopper !--I'm sorry ! - We'll be here if U need to talk !


----------



## umbra

Hopper...anything you need


----------



## Rosebud

Oh WH, I am so very sorry. No one should have to go through this. My heart is broken for you and your wife and your mom. If the love of a bunch of old hippies can help you through this, you have that. Much love. I want to tell you to be strong for your family, but that is not right, you don't have to be strong,you can be anyway that gets you through this.  Love you sweetheart.


----------



## oldfogey8

sorry for your loss, weedhopper...


----------



## DirtyDiana

So very sorry WeedHopper.  Just heartbreaking.  Our deepest condolences to you & your family.


----------



## Keef

What up OF ?-- I can't do anything else so I'm burning one for Hopper !-- 
I'm waiting for an order of neopreme collars so I can take some cuts !-- Gonna try to sex a couple GG#4 before I switch the system !--- I been running a rotation but the bug wars hurt me bad !-- Everything is recovering so K'm gonna fill up my old bloom with cut --veg  awhile then flip the whole room !-- 6 boxes of 6 plants so I put 40 cuts in there !-- See what happens and adjust !  --Be fermenting wine in the grow room too don't know if the added CO2 will help the grow that much but it should keep D.D. mellowed out !


----------



## bozzo420

so sorry hopper.


----------



## Rosebud

I have been thinking of WH all day as i sure you all have. We need to send him all the good energy and peaceful energy we can...add some love in there and I think he will feel it.  Peace friends.


----------



## burnin1

My thoughts are with you and your family WH.

We are here for you.


----------



## Kraven

Hopper, I' just got on and saw this. I'm so very sorry for you and your family's loss. If there is anything I can do send me a pm. Is there a trust set up yet, I would like to help.


----------



## Keef

Thanks for the bud porn Kraven !-- I need  a distraction !-- I guess we all know it could happen to us or ours at anytime but --WOW !-- I can't imagine the pain and I don't want to!--- I been trying to distract myself but it's  not working !-- So Sorry Hopper !


----------



## Kraven

Me too keef, several of my friends have lost their kids in the last few months....tbh I dunno *** is going on, this is tragic.


----------



## Keef

Kraven-- U know U and I and maybe other have " triggers" ? --I lit and I'm bout to take a large dose of caps !--I keep the gate keeper too stoned to let anything bad out !-- Like Umbra said I take a dose of RSO and want to get high !-- Whatever it takes to keep the demons behind closed doors !--


----------



## Keef

I got 2 Strawberry Rhino --3 Papaya -- 1 Strawbery Elephant ( My Widow crossed with the T.E. male I had a girl from that cross was bred to a Strawberry Rhino male ) And one of Rose's Purple Haze into aero today !-- Widow growing by her granddaughter and her child --my Blueberry Widow --Then there's  the Blueberry Elephant ---My Blueberry boyTrips -crossed on my T.E. girl --- 

U do know I'm really ripped ? ---  I got things and stuff back there !---One tiny little thing stuggling to live and make 4 leaves at a time !--- U know what it is !


----------



## ness

WH I am so very sorry.  My prayer go out to you and your family.


----------



## Evets1989

My deepest sympathy.   I can only imagine what your going through.    I send all my positive thoughts and prayers to you and your family.     I also just had a dear friend past away.   She was one of the people that helped me through my mother passing away at 11yrs old    She and My aunt Chrissy were my second mothers and both just past away. One Friday and My Aunt Chrissy  a few months ago in a fire right before Xmas      It's hard.   But it helps to have great people like all of these guys here to be there for support and to talk.      Bless you and your family.


----------



## Evets1989

Oh my goodness tho.  I am so tired of the street stuff    I want to grow my own all the time     Soon I hope.   I have my 4 going now that you all have seen but I really am so tired of getting any old street stuff and trying to use it to feel better and I just can't take it.    You never know what the hell your getting and I'm so tired of feeling better and really good for an hour and then a splitting headache or my neck starts kinking and hurting awful.   It only does it with certain types and other make me so tired but I can't sleep still.      I can not wait until I can use it how it's meant to be used or should be atleast.       I want to be able to use MJ when j wake up and make me feel well enough to go work still.   Can't chance t with just street stuff.        I'm always so on edge when I go out working cus I'm in so much pain and my nerves hurt so bad and attitude changes.    But when I actually use the MJ to help after work even My Partner notices and loves who I am then.     But I can't use it during the day.            Any suggestions for a DAYTIME happy stuff that doesn't crash when it starts wearing off???!!!   Anyone have any good ones that do that?


----------



## Keef

Evening Nes !--Evets !--- Have U ever tried eating weed ? ---I use decarbed Mexican brickweed for canna caps sometimes when I'm not producing enough like now !-- So mine goes farther !--Bugs hurt me bad but we won !-- Anyway you'll have to find your own dose and an edible buzz is different !--There a dose where U have only a slight buzz and help with pain !--- I'll be producing g enough for us again soon but for now it is much better than none !--- Edibles are much better at controlling pain than smoking !--


----------



## Keef

Nes --those BPU-X-B.B. seed and any I sent U the first time  are old to plant !---


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah I'll have to try that again.   I know when I was getting the Kanna bars my ex had from Cali they helped a ton and made me more mellow and less pain.   But I was always afraid to make homeade ones because the doses and everything.   But when these plants are mature and ready I will be making some goodies like that to try.    Hash and Oil is the only two I know ways to make easily.     I was just always afraid of getting one piece stronger than the other and it not working right.   But I'm brave enough now to try
And here's some pics.   Seem healthy.   I was thinking about throwing the taller one into bloom so I had something sooner but I'm going to wait yet.  It's getting there tho.     And what do recommend for PH. About 6.5 or do you recommend a different ph.  For late veg early bloom 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys are so awesome. You are truly my family and i love you guys. 
Ive been dealing with these,,,,,ah,,,,,morons,,,,at the Funeral Home all day. 
This is the hardest thing ive ever done in my life..i would rather be shot in the head.
No Parent should ever have to feel this pain. I have been shot,stabbed,run over,and open heart surgery, died a few times,,,,,AND NOTHING COMPARES to losing a child.
If you have children, ,you tell them you love them everyday,,and if you can,,you give them a big hug and kiss.  Sorry guys,,dont wanna depress you.
Again thanks so much.
By the way,,he was 35.


----------



## Kraven

WH we are here to listen, and talking about it is better than bottling it up. I'll be honest, I will never know the pain of losing a child. I have spent my entire life either taking lives of trying to give them back. I have held the hands and been the shoulder to cry on of grieving parents who have lost their children, some not long after birth, some in their mid 40's, and every parent says the same thing.....this should not happen to anyone, the pain is unlike any you will ever know, the uniqueness of the agony lends it to be the worst pain we will ever suffer. If there is anything that can be done WH? Please let your family here at MP be here for you, we all love you WH....even though you like the "Donald"


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day if you can.

hopper, brother we are here for you, you can say anything you want to or need to. i just wish i could do more.


----------



## Evets1989

I know I haven't been on long but Yes WH.  No parent should ever have to feel that pain.   It's hard when your going through it but I believe everything happens for a reason.   It's hard sometimes tho to see what good can come from a horrible accident.  But there's always a reason for everything and God has a purpose for us all.  I know not everyone believes the same thingBut you have many people here to talk to and help you stay strong.    There are good people out there.  I can tell there's good people on here that care for others.    Hard to find the good in today population.  But it's there.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps... i just wrote poops.. oh dear, is that Freudian?  lol 

 WH, so good to see you checking in. Tell us every thing you want. we all care. Your son was not the son that lived with you? The daddy to your little darling? I am sorry for your mom too, this is so hard on the whole family. We do love you.

Evets1989, as far as daytime strains, i like satori, girl scout cookies, hazes, Cindy 99 to name a few. 

Got company coming for a bit today, but have to clean up this place a bit.. I need a power washer.. in the house.  Kidding.

Big ole squishy hugs all around... hey giggy. nice to see you.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- What up ? -- Overcast and low 70s today looking rainy at the beach !--- 
Hang in there Hopper !--- 
Morning Princess Rosebud !-- I got 4 ankle biter that do not like strangers in they house so I don't have to worry much about company !-- I do love Rosie the robot vacuum we got !--Push a button and she does the floors !--The dogs don't like Rosie !--I needs me a lawn mover like that !--- 
I 'm a little sore this morning !--D.D. got ready to go to the grocery store yesterday and came in to say --Why won't my car start ? --I hate it when that happens !---- Had bad connact on the battery post !
I need more coffee some caps and a pipe !--Later !


----------



## Keef

Rose since weed is not legal federally the FDA can't certify anything organic !--- What are these rules for "Clean Green" ?-- Not sure I can or want to meet those standards but it would be good to know !--I see a micro specialty niche for small farmers !
I got a new batch of treated seed that meet the dirt this evening or tomorrow! -- Genetic doubling in a pickle jar ?-- I got to be able to do it consistently to claim the prize !--D.D. wants to pose me like that pic Kraven posted and sent it out !---Ain't funny !


----------



## yarddog

Hard storms here this am.    I need some new tires. Lol.   Y'all have a good day,  it's Friday and I feel like acting up!!


----------



## Rosebud

Yard dog has spring fever, have fun.. 

Well Keef, Organics around here say in orchards, the ground has to have no chemicals for 4 years I  think. I think it takes apple orchards 4-6 years to be certified. I have been organic in my back yard for probably 15. As far as inside, just using organic soil and nutrients make it organic, as well as organic pesticides. 
Feel better Keef. Glad you got the car started.. bummer.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- My water is so bad I had to install a RO system makes about 4 gallons an hour of water that as clean as distilled !-- RO or distilled water is the only reason to ever add cal/mag ! -- 
Had the garage door come finish hanging that new opener motor !--Waiting for the electrician to come hook up my hot tub !---I just can't do some  things anymore !--Only skill I got left is growing weed !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps... i just wrote poops.. oh dear, is that Freudian?  lol
> 
> WH, so good to see you checking in. Tell us every thing you want. we all care. Your son was not the son that lived with you? The daddy to your little darling? I am sorry for your mom too, this is so hard on the whole family. We do love you.
> 
> Evets1989, as far as daytime strains, i like satori, girl scout cookies, hazes, Cindy 99 to name a few.
> 
> Got company coming for a bit today, but have to clean up this place a bit.. I need a power washer.. in the house.  Kidding.
> 
> Big ole squishy hugs all around... hey giggy. nice to see you.



Morning guys. Believe it or not,talking with you guys helps my pain. You guys are the best. I have cried so hard and so much i have no tears left. My Granddaughter was very upset because shd has never seen Pawpaw cry,,,i felt bad upsetting her.
No Rose,,he was my 1st born from my 1st Wife. She (my x) passed 6yrs ago from pain pill overdose,,as did her younger sister.  Very sad these freaking pills are so adictive and killing so many. He was in Dequeen Arkansas where he has lived most his life.  He was drinking and on those freaking pain pills and lost control of his car. I wont go into the rest,,,i,just cant.
And to my friends that have prayed for me even knowing i am an Athiest, ,,Thank You,,,thats awesome and i respect you for your beliefs very much. I love all my friends no matter thier Religious or Political believes. 
Today i must take care of the living,,,my Youngest Son and Daughter-in-Law are moving out to their new Apt. Any other time as you well know i would be saying Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,just not my feelings at this time,,but im sure it will be a relief when im in my right mind again. Trying to smile. Lol 
Thanks again for listening to Weedhopper and giving me a sounding board. 
Much love to my MP Family


----------



## Keef

A wise man once told me ---The price of life is that we have to bury our dead !--- I thought at the time ---That's  some rude sheet !---- but the more I thought about the more I knew down deep that was the painful truth !---


----------



## Evets1989

Hey Keef.   I'll send some pics in a few days.  But my Triploid. That's what you said there called right?    Triploid ?     It's def a female as I thought a while ago.  But it's starting to have a very kool leaf color and pattern.  They are multi green colors and looking really nice.  I'm waiting and keeping a close eye on it tho because the way the colors are I want to make sure it's not anything wrong first.  It looks healthy and starting to look really pretty like this.  But I just want to make sure it's the Strain and Plant colors coming out and not nutrients or water issues.   I really don't think it is but I want to be cautious for a few days to make sure it's a positive thing for sure


----------



## Evets1989

And WH good to hear your hanging In there and have a good support network.    even though I'm not an older guy.  I really like this OFC forum.   Really.  Your guys are awesome and it's like a little family


----------



## Keef

Evets no it's a trifoliate !---It's  a natural mutation that happens sometime !--- If it is a girl U should root some cuttings ( clones)!---What I'm doing never occurs naturally !--I'm using a chemical that interfers with cell division so that each cell ends up with a double set of DNA !---Plants like this are called tetraploid !--It's the same process used to make seedless watermelons and other fruit !-- A tetraploid is bred to a normal plant making a Triploid ! -- There's  over 7,000 varieties  of weed but only a few of these tetraploid varieties! -- U still have to keep an eye on that plant to make sure it doesn't hermie on U !


----------



## Kraven

Hang in there WH. It's a process and it can't be hurried along. The best thing you can do now is try to eat well, sleep well and talk as much as you can, it doesn't have to be us, just don't keep it inside....it slows the process down to a stand still. Take care buddy, we all are thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Keef

I know that true Kraven !-- Not easy though !

Some of U new guys and girls may not know how I grow !-- I have big boxes that have a filtered submersible pump in it with a square figure 8 PVC pipe that has little micro sprayers --My plants are held in place in a plastic basket and a foam collar -- The pump is on a timer 15 minutes on 15 off -- When the pump comes on it's  little a bunch of little shower heads pointed straight up at the roots hanging inside the box --- All the nutrients the plant needs I add to the water !-- They are big home made aerocloners !---I root cutting from my girls and when they clones are big enough I move them to bloom boxes !--- Over and over again !-- I got a fine White Widow a Blueberry Blast from Umbra a Tranquil Elephantizer and recently added a Bubblicious girl to the harem !-- I have been chasing varieties  and am sexing 2 Gorilla Glue #4 ants right now looking for a nice girl !-- Anyway that how I run aero from fresh cut to harvest !


----------



## Keef

Rose said the young Yard Dog got spring fever !--- Since I know he got at least a hundred high quality seed and a dirt bike ? -- My guess would be the Dog gonna do a Gorilla Grow !


----------



## Keef

I see U down there Smoking Mom !--  Welcome to the O.F.C.  jump on in !---


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Been busy. Weather is...awesome! Threw my back out doing a bunch of yard work and working in the garden. CBD rso is helping. I found an alternative to bubble bags to make dry ice hash. They are stainless steel pans with ss screens. They stack on top one another with different size screens. My son went thru about a lb of trim and got about an ounce of hash. The 90 micron is full melt. I bought 20 lbs of dry ice and still have all of last years outdoor to go thru. I have just been piling it up in 32 gal rubbermaid containers. Ok so I have more than a few of the rubbermaid containers to go thru, lol. At this rate, it will take a few weeks to get thru it all. TGIF and April Fool's day every one...enjoy


----------



## SmokinMom

Keef said:


> I see U down there Smoking Mom !--  Welcome to the O.F.C.  jump on in !---



Hi Keef.


----------



## Evets1989

Is there any way to help the plant NOT to turn Hermie on me?    Is there anything you can do to help keep it full female?    Just wondering since I've never heard about it much


----------



## yarddog

Hey keef.   I thought about an outdoor. I am. It up to the amount of work it would take.   I don't even have e spots maps out yet.    
I will be fine  with my I door setup once I finish the veg area.     Should be running in a few days!!  I did set my granddad up with about 30 dawg seeds for his outdoor.     I will be moving in a year.    I'm about to start building a house.  Will be using local saw timber for most of the build.    I had a very good friend give me some grade A pines.   Several are 38 inches   wide.    Just as straight as an arrow!   My wife and I decided on the style of home that was prevalent in southern America in the 40's.   Simple yet tasteful.    I will be in the woods then and definitely have a place t of two spread out!!!


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self Umbra !--- I like hash !--- How U shake the screens ? --I would need a machine !  I need to do lots of yard work !--- but I been busy growing weed !--- I take some cuts when my foam cars come in then I have to cuts for this next run !--- More than half gonna be that lucius BPU-X-B.B. I got from U!----Start cutting up that Bubblicious and hopefully a GG#4  for the run after that !---People just don't know the planning that goes into growing weed !!


----------



## Keef

Hey SM !-- Dog just put as much planning into a grow room as U do the house !-- If U lay it out right with maybe a hidden access door in a closet or something U can hide a grow room in plain sight !---- No one is gonna be measuring your house and asking -- Where's the missing square footage ? !---I've never got to build a new house !--- but I would build like that !---People can't find it !---and don't know it's  there !---That's  grow room security !---


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i just told mr rb you said " get down with your bad self"  he said did he really? I said, yeah, and the first time he said it i fell in love with him just a tad.  He said he understood. Our very best friends in alaska, he used to say that. we miss him , love it.

Evets you asked about hermi, don't grow feminized plants, don't mess up the light and dark period.  That is about it. Others will tell you more, but that is what I know.


----------



## Keef

We grew up in the same era Rose !-- I never grew feminized either !-- Thought about it but I like male and female regular photos !-- 

Hey Dog if I could design a grow room I would have 3 sections --  A clone/ nursery / mother section ---A veg area and a bloom area !-- I would also like a breeding area but I could get by without it ! --One of the reasons I need to master water pharming is that I wouldn't have to bring grow medium / dirt into the grow room !---The only waste is plant matter and used nute solution !--I got running water and a drain I'm good !


----------



## ness

Good day OFC.  Going to storm I'm hearing the thunder in the back ground.  Hoping everyone has a great day.  Happy Friday.  Got to shut down until thunder is gone.


----------



## giggy

smokinmom good to see you drop in for a visit.

rose good to see you too. i'm here most every morning, i just turn the internet off at the house for a bit, but i'm ready to turn it back on. 

i walked out the door this morning and didn't take my meds. my wife brought them to me but i was 5 hours late and i'm still feeling bad.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Get down with your bad self Umbra !--- I like hash !--- How U shake the screens ? --I would need a machine !  I need to do lots of yard work !--- but I been busy growing weed !--- I take some cuts when my foam cars come in then I have to cuts for this next run !--- More than half gonna be that lucius BPU-X-B.B. I got from U!----Start cutting up that Bubblicious and hopefully a GG#4  for the run after that !---People just don't know the planning that goes into growing weed !!


I got the idea from when I developed the way to make pacemakers. They wanted to vacuum sinter spherical platinum powder on the bobbin head of the pacemaker. So without any real understanding of how to do it, I used a Metco surface hardening machine. Essentially a MIG welder that blows compressed air thru it at the same time. I took platinum wire and blasted it into a ss container filled with water. Drop shot, lol. The powder was all different sizes, but we could only use 10 to 5 micron sized spheres. Yes there is a machine to do it. I didn't buy it, but yes. While I was looking for these I found a another system that does the same thing, but plastic bowls that stack with a shaker machine. It is a couple hundred bucks but, when you got lots of trim and popcorn buds...it is the best way to go.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Shaker-Trichomes-Screens-Shipping/dp/B00PMZEJB4?ie=UTF8&colid=1OC8LMV016GZJ&coliid=IS74BZCWSYRT5&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

I fell the "Buzzberry" today named after the o'l Hippy, it was his find and it smells of lavender and citrus with just a hint of spice. I have already smoked her once with him and he gave me this cut to run out and see if I like it, I like the way its smelling and how it's  sugar coated and sticky, here's a few pic's


----------



## umbra

very nice. a treat for when you are ready to smoke again


----------



## yarddog

Nice Kraven!    Keef, I'm really thinking about moving my grow to an out building.   My house will be small, with additions already designed into the plan.    I would like to stay in the 1,500 sq foot range. Where I will be moving, will be very secluded.   My driveway alime will be in the neighborhood of a half mile.  Through the woods!!!   So if I see someone walking around my place, they will have a set of sights on em.  Best tread carefully!


----------



## Keef

Same conept Dog !--A shop grow room behind a wall that looks like the back of the shop !--Anyway U know what I mean ---hidden in plain sight !--
Hey Kraven !---I'm mashed in but in wine they call it must !---- Anyway the must sits for 24 hours then I add the yeast !--- Makes me want a copper kettle still !-- Maybe just a wee little one for making alcohol for RSO? --


----------



## Keef

Kraven !--  I forgot !---Nice pics !!- I hate U so very , very much !!--- I'm so jealous !-- I would  smoke me some of that !-- I'm about to quit playing !---  I'll move a bunch of cuts to my empty bloom and veg them up to about 18 inches (after 1 topping --to bush them some) Then flip the whole room !--- I got a tight 4 square meters --One of my boxes and light makes a half square meter ( or yard)  -- I'm starting with about 40 cuts -- I'll spread them out as needed but plan to end with 6 boxes with 6 plants in each box !  See what these lights can do ? -- If it's acceptable ? --I get the spare room and more lights and boxes !-- 

Papa --He say U going to the same jail if U get caught hauling 10 gals ---as U would-- if U hauling 100 gals !
---


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. if I get bust for growing weed make sure the paper say I got busted growing top shelf high tech weed !-- I really , really don't want to get caught and go to jail!---  but at this point in the war on weed that would be like a job reference !---

 Don't worry I ain't moving nothing !---It's  just time to start putting up some inventory! --


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> very nice. a treat for when you are ready to smoke again



Thank you sir, she was a treat the first time the o'l hippy shared her with me at a safety meeting. I hope I did him proud, gonna take some up to him next month after a good 30 day cure so we can evaluate if I did it right.



yarddog said:


> Nice Kraven! !



Thanks YD, gratz on the house man, you gonna really be happy out in them woods, you and your little farm 



Keef said:


> Hey Kraven !---I'm mashed in but in wine they call it must !---- Anyway the must sits for 24 hours then I add the yeast !--- Makes me want a copper kettle still !-- Maybe just a wee little one for making alcohol for RSO? --



One day I'll get over that way and we will talk about some corn sqeezin's



Keef said:


> Kraven !--  I forgot !---Nice pics !!- I hate U so very , very much !!--- I'm so jealous !-- I would  smoke me some of that !-- I'm about to quit playing !---  I'll move a bunch of cuts to my empty bloom and veg them up to about 18 inches (after 1 topping --to bush them some) Then flip the whole room !--- I got a tight 4 square meters --One of my boxes and light makes a half square meter ( or yard)  -- I'm starting with about 40 cuts -- I'll spread them out as needed but plan to end with 6 boxes with 6 plants in each box !  See what these lights can do ? -- If it's acceptable ? --I get the spare room and more lights and boxes !--
> 
> Papa --He say U going to the same jail if U get caught hauling 10 gals ---as U would-- if U hauling 100 gals !
> ---



Thank you for the kind words, I have seen your grows and I aint got nothin' on you brother.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Keef.. top shelf huh... hope they note that for you.


Kraven, those nugs are huge. YUM

Beautiful day today 72 degrees, mr rb and i had lunch on the patio.. we cleaned it all morning.. It is always a big huge mess after winter. Got flowers to plant but not now.. nap calling and that darn company is stopping by on there way to some where else, thank goodness.


----------



## Keef

Well it don't matter !--If it's  in the paper --It must be true !-- I think I best just keep my happy a** out of jail !--

I got some treated seed I think go in some soil tommorrow! --- I might have it this time !---I don't know what those freaks in aero gonna do !--They ain't right !--- I learn something new everytime !--This is only my 3rd attempt !---  It's  a delicate thing !-- I have to bring these sprout right up to the edge of survival !--- Then some will make the conversion to polyploidy and have double DNA !-- If I was cocky ? -- I would say --- I got this !------I got dis!--- What I get I won't know so I need many !--- Call me an Outlaw pot farmer ?-- I got your outlaw weed !-- Legends that are banned from cup competition ? --  Sounds like my kinda weed !--- I make it and a master pharmer like Rose, Kraven or some others grow it to it's highest potential and it breaks 35% THC ? ---I got nothing to be ashamed of ! --I can't compete with world class breeders so I'll always be just trying to grow the latest strains as everybody else !--- I don't want to have a level playing field !--


----------



## Kraven

Thank you Rosie - that girl was named by the o'l hippy himself, it's a blue meanie cross #5, very tasty a quite potent.


----------



## Keef

Kraven --U need to send me that big ole bud and let me do some quality control for U !-- I mean a bud can be beautiful but still not smoke good !-- I would be happy to verify the potency for U !-- Anyone else got an argument I could use to lay hands one one them limbs ? -- I know I'm the only one who would burn some of that if they could lay hands on it ? --- All I got is my nasty ole Widow--T.E.  and that B.B. !-- I get by !-- I'm just working on a weed education!


----------



## Keef

Well we get by when we not fighting the bug wars !--- Bastids almost wiped me out !--- When they come back I be waiting !--- U want to sing the blues --- U got to pay the dues !--


----------



## Keef

I told ya'll about my Muse before !--- Took me a long time to grok ---Put the trademark inside the plant !--


----------



## Keef

I used to work in a fertility clinic making babies in a test tube!  --How hard can it be to reach in and break off the THC limit switch in a pot plant ? ---There is just so much in this world that they should never teach people like me !--


----------



## Keef

Woo ya'll ! --I done built a glorious buzz !--- D.D. had to go to work tonight !-- I was gonna put those seed in some dirt but timing is everything !-- I don't think they ready !----  I don't have to be right everytime -- I just need to be right once with these treated seed !-- If the odds are 1 in a 1,000 and I had 10,000 chances ---I'm thinking I win ! --at least once !---


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Nice pictures Kraven frosty, I'm wishing for a good grow.  My time will come.  As soon as this rain is gone I'm going to be weeding outside to bring my one plant out.  Then start the new seeds inside.


----------



## Keef

Evening Nes !-- Those seed should do U right !-- Planning ahead is important growing weed !-- Next winter start some seed inside in like January! --  When they 6-8 tall flip the lights to 12/12---Kill off all males and hermies !--- When the males are gone turn the lights back to 18/6 --- Now U can grow those girls up and move then outside in the spring !-- U can root clones from topping those girls to make a Ho bunch of plants ready for spring--- each and everyone a girl !-


----------



## ness

Thank You Keef I will write that info down in my notebook.  Still raining out going to make pulling weeds easier.


----------



## ness

Still have not made my hash yet.  Got the trimmings in the frez.  Just got to learn how.  I love hash.  It has been a long time since I smoke it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Guys my Granddaughter did something today that made me laugh. Is that bad? I felt bad due to what im dealing with.


----------



## Keef

Umbra that tissue culture thing I ask U about ?--- Agar-agar with a rooting hormone !---What that man in Spain would never tell U about was the micro electric shock to get the cells working again !-- Need an icubator to control temp-- humidity --and light !---  One day I give it a shot !--No reason I couldn't do it with a little more research and some practice !--- Only reason I can see a need for it is if there was this priceless strain that was locked down tight clone only !-- In a situation like that all we need is a leaf !---Every body knows U can't clone a leaf ! ---What they don't know want hurt them !-- Especially if "Them" was Big Pharm !--


----------



## Keef

That's  a good thing Hopper !--Cherish it !


----------



## WeedHopper

I am trying so hard not to let this effect my Granddaughter that i dont know how to feel sometimes. 
Her Parents were moving out of the room that use to be hers,,,and her Dad was getting the last thing,,the TV,,out of her room, ,,,and i heard her say" How much longer Dad,,,i gotta move my dolls and stuff back in my room" lol,,,needless to say i busted out laughing,,,,i couldnt help it. I mean it was her Room before they came to stay. She is very smart. I love her so much. She has been my rock thru all this.


----------



## Keef

That's  funny Hopper !-- She knows what she wants !-- 
Hey Umbra my one and only Head Trip plant is doing fine !-- Mane I hope it's a girl !-- I'll know in a week or so if I got a GG#4 girl out those 2 I'm sexing !--I'm about to turn that T.E. beast loose --She coming back strong !-- Make up about 40% of the next run that and B.B. !--  Be a while before I get a taste of G.G. !


----------



## Keef

When's Cane coming back from the coast ? ---I gotta get him to explain how they catch them iron head fish with hooks that don 't even have a barb !--- I hope he knows we could put some trot lines out go back to camp and get our buzz on for a couple hours then go back and pick which fish we want to keep !-- Hoop nets probably catch the hell out them too !--- I was a grown man before I knew U was supposed to let birds fly before U shot them !--- Ease down behind them cattails and slide that shotgun out and usually get several with one shot !--Mostly head shots !---When I would hear of someone burning up a box of shells just to get thier limit !---I used to think there must be some terrible shots out there ! I don't break the law anymore !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Wh, that is wonderful you have her. Yes you need to still laugh and that was good. That doesn't lessen your loss. Being in the moment is good. You are a strong guy. I am so glad you are.

I am pooped... talk to ya'll tamale.


----------



## WeedHopper

Now i know why i love you so much Rose. 
Thank You


----------



## Keef

Lit up like a Christmas tree again !--- I want to tell ya'll something !--- My plan once was to make a plant that would be feminized --seedless-- weed that could be planted in huge fields nothing but girls --No seed ever !--- I thought I had big pharm figured out !--- Genetically marked genetics --huge fields of Big Pharm weed with no room for the little guy !--- I been blindsided !--- The Germans have a genetically modified yeast engineered so one of it's byproducts is THC !--- There's gonna be no big fields of genetics modified corporate weed !---- Why would they bother when they can grow it  24/7/365 in big vats ?--- The holy weed is safe !!-- I'll protect it from those mean Big Pharm companies who want to genetically modify the poor thing !---- Here get in this pickle jar !--Quick here they come !-- 

Anyone lay hands on a culture of that yeast ? -- I'll take care of it and make sure no bad people get any-- alive !


----------



## oldfogey8

started up seeds for my veg garden tonight. going to be a fair amount of fresh produce at the fogeys this year. i will have to let this replace my herb grow urge for now. may have a herb plant going in the woods since i am not good at quitting anything...


----------



## yarddog

Hopper, you find your strength wherever you can.   You are making such a positive experience with your grand baby.   

Guys, can you lend some advice?   This is a bpu something or other.  I can't remember.   It's in happy frog for probably four weeks.   It's been getting lighter, so I watered with fish emulsion two waterings ago.   Half strength.   The tips are burned, but the plant is still getting lighter colored.    Any suggestions?    It isn't root bound.


----------



## oldfogey8

i have a clone that looks similar. it was in my grow room and was going along nicely. then i chopped my crop and ever since it just went downhill. i have attributed it to nute lockout due to cooler temperature in the grow room. the lights were providing warmth in the room. without the lights on the room is now in the upper 50's. i have since brought it up into the house and it is starting to get back it color.


----------



## Kraven

Mutual effects between Mn, Ca, and Mg were studied during steady-state absorption experiments with excised barley roots. Calcium appeared to enhance the rate of Mn absorption; whereas, Mg had a highly depressive effect. The combination of both Ca and Mg was even more inhibitory to Mn absorption than Mg alone. Manganese had no effect on the usual negligible Ca absorption by this tissue, but effectively inhibited the absorption of Mg. Although divalent cation absorption from the Ca-Mg-Mn system was essentially nil, K absorption was greatly stimulated in the presence of these cations. it looks like too much cal/mag has locked out the manganese YD, maybe Rose has a organic fix? I'm straight chem soup man, hope you get it sorted quickly, they can get very sick when they are manganese def, it is their immune system.


----------



## Kraven

New TP for us hippy's who hate chemicals.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRlBtabKRFM[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

good morning ofc!   Good morning Kraven, ouchy on the TP...that is funny... organics taken to a new level... LOL  How are you this morning grower of dank?

 YD, Happy Frog only has nutes in it for 3 weeks, then you need to add food. If you want a soil that takes you thru 8 weeks, it would be fox farm ocean forest.  Is your plant over watered? Cant  quite see for sure.. I think i would transplant to a bigger container and use ffof. jmo.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- I like the chart Kraven !-- Ya'll ear mark that chart or something cause there is your reference chart when something wrong !-- I need my pipe --coffee --Ugh !---D.D. got some Ancient Forest --Worm casting extract or something !--


----------



## Rosebud

DD is a good organic girl..


----------



## Keef

U created a monster Rose !-- It's in her hands now !---  Water pharming I can kill stuff faster than U dirt pharmers !--If I am paying attention and see something happening I can empty my res. --remix fresh nutes and fix the problem now !--- I have eliminated the problem of over or under watering --I don't have to water !-- Pump sprays nutes Solution on my roots --It falls back down for around trip !--Bubbler provides air exchange for the roots to get O2 !-- U guys don't have to worry about pH !-- PH is too high or too low and U get nute lock out !-- What the plant needs is there but because of pH it can't be absorbed by the plant !--


----------



## Keef

Your influence task me Rose !--- Water pharming U got a sterile res. or a live res. --  I can't let microbes thrive in my res. or I get a foam which can lock out O.2 absorbion !---The plan is I grow this micro tea D.D. making and grow it in a separate container and add some of that concentrate to my boxes every few days !
They'll starve --but not for several days !-- I can do this !--Maybe !----On sex watch for a GG#4 girl !---Cross your fingers for me !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C.  got back last night from the Ocean Beaches &  The coast rain forest...Great week.... hooked Two steelhead landed one about 10 Lbs....
 Green santa showed up at the house while I was away... Thank You Keef
Plants And clones are doing fine my girls are looking Nice and Cloudy. Do I Keep feeding these last few weeks???? will do a good update, this afternoon ....Got to head to Tai Chi in the Park today....


----------



## mrcane

O....Ya ...Join Me :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- How far U gonna take that Papaya ?-- Make some notes so next time U run it U know what to expect !---It can be a different weed harvested at different stages of maturity !--
Dog get that BPU running right he should hang on to it awhile !--That is a girl Dog ?


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Kraven, ouchy on the TP...that is funny... organics taken to a new level... LOL  How are you this morning grower of dank?



G'mornin' Rose. We got socked in with a nasty storm last night, close to 5 inches of rain....makes for a wet clean-up day today. I am fine as frog hair, how are you this morning the guru of organic's ? Thanks for helping YD, if you let me spend too much time with him I'll fool around and lead him to the dark side 

Well off to do some post storm clean up, hope everyone has an epic day....oh heck i need to smoke a bowl b4 i get started....will someone join me, :48: hate to smoke alone.....gonna go visit the hippy tomorrow, it will be so good to see him.


----------



## yarddog

I've had 9 inches through three days.    Couple local roads washed out.  
Thanks for the input on the plant. I saved the chart.     
I have always struggled with making a decision when I am not sure what to do.    My dad always told me, failing to make a decision is making a decision.     I need to get over that hump.  

    I need to get my dwc setup and running.  
Well, I'm going to smoke a J.     Just turned on some music.  Fire on the mountain album.    Why can't new music have the same soul???


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning again, seems to be tired out on this beautiful day.

I am getting ready to plant seeds. Kraven, what are your final thoughts about Sunshine tres dream?
Umbra, I am going to do the gorilla grape F3.. I also have a gg4Xbuckeye purple, i wonder if that is gorilla grape, do you know?
Lost a nordle seed, shoot.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !---Wake and  Bake all over again ? --- 
Hey Rose that a good sign !-- U have to make a sacrifice to the grow gods !---U lost a seed so they accepted your sacrifice! --- ( That's how I explain losing seeds!)--That's  my story and I'm sticking to it!-- but a Nordle ? --Come on U better find that seed !---but if U find a seed are U sure it's the Nordle seed ?
Hey Dog -- Why don't U learn about where it all came from !-- There's a music  documentary by a young guy named Kenny Wayne Sheppard --called Ten Years On ? --Documentary about the blues !--- Nice rainy day movie !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog --What U mean--When U get a DWC system ? ---  U kinda got one !--  To make more wouldn't cost much !
U know that aerocloner U got ? ---  If it was almost full of a nute solution and instead of a sprayer U had an aquarium bubbler --That's  DWC !-- Order some replacement foam collars for your cloner --Get some 5 gallon buckets --- Drill 4-6 evenly spaced holes in the lid with a 2 inch door knob drill --- Your replacement collars should fit in those holes perfectly! ---  Fill bucket up about 4 fingers from the top with pH-ed nute water --Snake a bubbler hose or two thru one collar hooked to a stone or 2 in the bottom --Put  plant or 2 in it --U growing DWC now !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, what are your final thoughts about Sunshine tres dream?



I think it is most excellent, the o'l hippy liked it so much he got a cut from me, I just ran the last of this pheno, which was the best of two I saw. He still has some cuts, I'm going to see him tomorrow and get it back + a few other cuts, I'm gonna keep it around for a bit, he is shutting down for his great adventure in a bit, gosh he will be gone for a long time....I'm gonna miss him, shoot after he leaves here you will see him before I do again! Anyway if you have beans your looking for the shorter heavy stacking one, the other pheno is a bit taller and does not hold as much weight, it's prettier in my opinion but the the monster is what you want. Buds are very dense and sticky moist so watch for mold on your OD with her, if you run her inside, pour the gas to her and keep the wind blowing and she will deliver good weight with a nice smoke, say about a 7.5 out of ten on potency. Taste is sorta sweet but kushy to me. She can take the nutes and is a heavy feeder, I had to keep increasing and it took the second run to keep her that deep shiny green, she will burn a little at the tips but thats the way she likes it. Gives me the munchies like a mother, but also settles my stomach and is good for mild to moderate pain. Peace.....I'm smoking some now and it has me super chatty, now gonna grab a bite to eat.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning again, seems to be tired out on this beautiful day.
> 
> I am getting ready to plant seeds. Kraven, what are your final thoughts about Sunshine tres dream?
> Umbra, I am going to do the gorilla grape F3.. I also have a gg4Xbuckeye purple, i wonder if that is gorilla grape, do you know?
> Lost a nordle seed, shoot.



Its gorilla glue #4, completely different.


----------



## Keef

Got my GG#4 from Elev8 seed !-- Postman brought me some new neopreme foam collars --Got cuts to take ! -- Hope they put put D.D. on call tonight !--- We got grow stuff to do !-- I pulled one of 2 GG#4 back into veg !--Didn't like the way it looked I sex them so small !--Try again later --let it grow some  !  Ot her one gonna tell me something soon !--


----------



## Kraven

Dinner is a freshly baked pork chop, with creamy Au Gratin potatoes, garden fresh snap beans, home made biscuits, a fresh garden salad with oil and vinegar..... all washed down with some iced sweet tea. 

Mrs. K made a fresh apple pie with granny smith apples and cinnamon and we have the ice cream maker going so that when the pie cools enough, which will be just after dinner, the home made vanilla bean ice cream will be done. then time to put a scoop on top of the warm slice of pie ...be back in a bit:bolt:


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven --Can I get  little bowl of that to hold me over till supper !--- Kraven --I need to talk to someone who understands stuff like this ----Why does adding yeast to that wine must feel so right ? -- It reminds me of something ---I just can't remember what !-- It's  only for adding CO 2 to the grow room but D.D. be pushing me !---When's my wine gonna be ready ? -- It better be good !!-- yakkity-yakkity!-- !--


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Kraven, than I guess you think I should run it.. I will. Yum, i want a wife like yours.

Thank you Umbra, i PROMISE I wrote it down and mailed it to myself for safe keeping, jeez could i get a memory back.  soon.

We had chicken salad with toasted almonds that were kinda burnt almonds and grapes.. yum.
I came here to look up organocide.. and here i am with a bunch of old farts.


----------



## Keef

Organocide ? --- Is that one of those musical instruments Rose ? -- Like an Organ grinder ? ---  He high ya'll !--Don't get him started !


----------



## Kraven

Whew dinner was good, desert was better and now having a good heavy hitting indy to ease into the night....some year old Critical Kush, only a few nugs left but it has aged into a fine smoke. Peace


----------



## Keef

I got a hog leg in the electric smoker for tommorrow! -- Smoke a whole front hog leg with a piece of wood big as a fist !--Love my smoker!--- Got the pharming done too !- Took more than 2 Blueberry and T.E. clones even got a Bubblicious cut !-- Moved a couple Strawberry Rhino and Strawberry Elephant plants to aero !--The treated sprouts gonna wait till tomorrow to go into dirt !--- Got me a legend in this group !--I just know it !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, if the world blows up and there are just a few of us left, could i be your neighbor? you have a fine wine stash.... man.

Keef, lets get you started.


----------



## mrcane

Smoked Hog leg Yummm........:48:


----------



## Keef

Evening All !--What up Cane ?-- We working on it Rose !---  I got the last of the cuts I need !--- I need to run a cycle to see what we need to change before opening that spare room -!--- Until then we do what we got to do and smoke what we can get !-- No big deal !--- Now that D.D. done got her a taste of vape oil I'll never hear the last of it till I'm making her some !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Mr Cane.. how was the beach?


----------



## mrcane

Hi Rose. ..the beach was beautiful. ..got there Easter Sunday just in time to get the best camp spot. ..my wife stayed till Wednesday think she got all the trash cleaned up on the beach ....I went up the river and and hooked a couple steelhead. Landed one about 10lbs.....great weather. .great food. .great Wine... 

View attachment 20160329_114256_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

What's  that Cane looks like a speckled trout but the head is wrong and it too fat for how long it is !--- We got  warm water fish !--Water temp at the beach this weekend is about 75 !--- Coast Guard been out looking for 2 different people missing on the South Texas beaches this weekend ! --- A swimmer and a kayaker !--  
I try to stay off the beaches on the weekend !!-- We drive on the beach so every year during spring break some sunbathers get used like speed bumps by a tourist !--- One morning I even found a brand new  perfectly good corvette stuck on it's  belly on the beach !--Some people ?---Hey let's go sandhogging in my vette ---They made for that  U know ?--- After Hurricane Ike all sorts of stuff washed up !--We rolled up on a couple of guys winching one of those gulf oil well excape pods up on a trailer !-- I just turned around !--I didn't want to know !


----------



## Keef

They need to be able to come to the beach and buy some fine weed or oil or hash or something so they can get thier vacation on right !--- When prohibition ends --Surely some kind hearted pot farmer could make they dream come true ! -- Wait !--I could do that ! ---


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, if the world blows up and there are just a few of us left, could i be your neighbor? you have a fine wine stash.... man.



Mrs. Rose, that would be most excellent. I would gladly share / swap cuts and flowers and a few good meals too. To make it just perfect the o'l hippy would live on the other side of me and all three of us could have at least a weekly safety meeting.

Speaking of the o'l hippy....I'm headed off to him now. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- What we gonna do today after the wake and bake ?---


----------



## Keef

I be alright now !--- I got about a teaspoon of seed/ sprouts that been soaking in my mutagenic Zombie Juice !--- I have to give them a long rinse to make sure I remove all the chemical not inside the cells !-- See if I found the sweet spot and got the DNA to double in any of them !--- Live my children live !--- Perhaps there will be one that follows it's direction and makes it's  THC  potential twice !  ---So if the potential is in the 20% range ? ---  I want to stomp all over 30 % THC !--- I could however settle for one that makes a twin molecule THC ! ---


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Cloudy overcast today.. Need to transplant clones today ....Going with FFOF and lots of perlite....  Shall we ..:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !--- I got the pharming done !---I'm thinking I got myself a GG#4 girl !-- Gonna watch her a few days make sure she don't hermie then she coming back to veg. to be cloned !---She a nice looking plant !-- I be emptying bloom soon !--Clean it up --Then fill it up again !---


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC.

Cane, nice, i am kinda jealous. I need to get to the oregon beach stat.  I am mostly trying to figure out what seeds to plant today.

Kraven, tell him hi for me.

so, riddle me this. my bathtub has the two new clones in it an nothing else..they came in rockwool with very little roots and every morning the tub has a million new aphids on the floor of the tub???? what the heck?  I planted them in ffof that has been in a bucket in the bathroom. how could aphids live in a bucket of dirt without a host?  Are they in the lights?


----------



## Keef

What kind of aphids ?- Would predatory Nematodes eat them !--- D.D. wiped out these root aphids out with them ! ---- They be a regular part of the grow now !-- I'm a believer in beneficial bugs now --I saw ne.atodes chased root aphids out into the light and up the stem !--D.D. had her scope out watching! -- She got a bloodthirsty side I never seen before !-- Chemicals need to get on the bad bug to kill it --Predatory bugs will hunt them down and eat them !--
Sorry about the bugs Rose !--They all come to my house !--- I have to learn to deal with them !---We'll that's  D.D.'s job !-- She in charge of pest control !


----------



## mrcane

Sorry about the bugs Rose,I can't imagine ...... ,All of a sudden I have all kinds of seed  option overload ...should probably get some seeds going for outside... Put my clones under 24/7 light, plants  were stretching a bit to much with the T5s on 18/6 .....


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4165.jpg


View attachment DSCF4166.jpg


View attachment DSCF4167.jpg


View attachment DSCF4168.jpg


----------



## Keef

He a pretty puppy Rose !--U know what ? ---I think those bugs came from somewhere else and came to the light --Got tired and fell into the tub !--Least U could do is put some water in that tub !-- Any bug falls in the water ain't coming out !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rose...yuk. Nematodes are the way to go. Buglogical.com...Rose, I think you will have fun at that site. LOL before long you will turn into an entomologist.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my gosh, i will spend every dime i have on beneficials... What a great site.

It is funny you said that Umbra, on the farm it was pretty boring so my mom and i had a bug collection one summer. Then in master gardeners I got to work with an entomologist and I loved it and his brain. I should have been one, but i didn't know what an entomologist was.


----------



## mrcane

Yes Umbra thanks for the site..... I usually pick up a bunch of ladybugs every year for my veggie gardens.... and there so nice to have around...


----------



## Keef

Dat's why I feel comfortable enough to run a whole room grow now !-- Dam bugs !--- D.D. got something for some bugs! --- She just buys everything from Amazon ! -- No problem in this walk in closet grow and I get the spare room !---One square yard or 2 aero grow boxes  and lights at a time ! --I got to find my Dixie cups --I got those treated seed soaking in clean water !-- I wish I could start seed in aero !


----------



## bozzo420

last year I had ant hills in the yard. Then one day they all turned into flying ant hills. they were flying all around. I started spraying the hills. But one was right next to the stockade fence. In just a few days I had a bad infestation of aphids .The plant closest to the hill by the fence was the worst one. I had to order a late order of ladybugs to control them. Ants are farmers of aphids. And it looks like they get wings and fly off to spread the aphid eggs.. seven dust will kill them on clones, but I could not use it on buds. The ladybugs did the job.


----------



## Keef

Cane -- U can legally have 15 plants ? -- Start a half dozen seed  of several varieties --- When they 6-8 inches tall flip them to bloom ---Withing 2 weeks U should know who is what sex !-- Take the best looking girl from each variety and bring it back to veg !----  No need in wasting outside space on boys or unknowns !---  Keep a piece of each in veg. until U need it again !


----------



## ness

Hello OFC time to Wake and Bake.  Been busy around the house.  Planted seeds today 3ippie's dawg, 1 black berry, and 2 unknowns.  The bubbles have not germ. yet.  I'll keep them soaking for a couple more days to see what happens.  Put the Aurora Indica's outside.  They are liking it right now.  Sure wishing for a good grow.


----------



## bozzo420

love to raise baby ladybugs 

View attachment DSC02927.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey guys im in Little Rock in my room getting ready for work tomorrow. Trying to get back to focusing on work. Thanks for caring and being my friend .


----------



## Rosebud

WH, I wondered if you were going to go to your new job tomorrow. How ya doing? will you be there a long time? Love ya man. Keep hanging in please.
bozzo, lady bug larva are my favorite! i do a happy dance when i see them.


----------



## Keef

Got to be 4:20 somewhere !--I got high and missed it !---What up Hopper !--- We all been thinking about U !--Just keep keeping on best U can !---I'm out of Dixie cups for starting seed  !--- I got to wait till D.D. get off work in da morning and get some for these treated seed !-- They be fine till then  !-- These treated seed are like fishing --- U know there are fish in the water --U might not catch any at all !---U might catch just small ones !-- U might get lucky and catch a nice one !--- But you'll always wonder if there is another bigger fish in there !---- Keef gonna get his cause he using the equivalent of an illegal fishing net !---- I just want that one fish !---The one that sloshes water up on both banks when he bats his eyes !


----------



## Rosebud

Last year when i brought home 5,000 solo cups from costco, give or take, mr rb gave me a hard time.. he needs to hush. i love having those.. I started 30 seeds today. I need those 4, 970 cups.


----------



## Keef

Work just fine don't they Rose ?--- I treated about a teaspoon of seed -- I didn't count them !---This formula calls for germinating in a small jar of water on a warm shelf !-- I used to always wonder if my paper towels were wet enough or too wet !--- Not anymore !--I just put them in a small bottle of water then pick out the good ones !--- When scientist write down a formula they have a tendency to leave out some minor details !
When I can do it safely and consistently --I teach anyone who wants to learn !---Better yet !-- Unless U feel comfortable enough in your skills that U could handle the A.I.D.S virus ---best let me do this !--I don't use that Colchicine process but my Zombie Juice will kill U just as dead !---I'll be breeding some tetra seed from these plants one day !--- Only way I know I know to keep from losing something like this is to share it !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper tonight O.F.C. ? --- D.D. off to work so I'm on my own so being the responsible person I am ---I'm eating Vegan !--- Frito Chilli pie ?-- or maybe a chilli cheese dog ? -- I don't want anymore smoked pork !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, tell him hi for me.



I did, we had a grand o'l time and boy did we smoke some herb. He is like family to me, can't wait for you to get to meet him in person, your gonna feel the same way about him. He is definitely of a rarer breed and just a wonderful person.


----------



## Rosebud

It will be a kick in the pants Kraven, can't wait. What should I cook for them?  hmm  Isn't it interesting the energy that comes across a screen. I liked him right away.  I like most folks right away, but he was special.  Are those nightshade feminized?


----------



## yarddog

Hey ofc!   Been busy, see you all have been chatty.  I am looking for a nutrient line for my dwc setup.       
Rose, I've been thinking about your dog that howls at your piano playing.    Here is a punk Floyd song from 1972.   I do t particular care for it. Maybe it will make yiu feel a little better about it.    Yours is a poodle too right??

http://youtu.be/hMFP0dg97nI


----------



## Rosebud

THAT IS EXAXTLY HOW HE SOUNDS! Yard dog... do you think he is in pain or singing?  Yes he is a poodle.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, I wondered if you were going to go to your new job tomorrow. How ya doing? will you be there a long time? Love ya man. Keep hanging in please.
> bozzo, lady bug larva are my favorite! i do a happy dance when i see them.



Hopefully ill head home Friday and come back the following week. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> It will be a kick in the pants Kraven, can't wait. What should I cook for them?  hmm  Isn't it interesting the energy that comes across a screen. I liked him right away.  I like most folks right away, but he was special.  Are those nightshade feminized?




Yes ma'am, they are. I'm planning on breeding her to a NDG13 H/P male at some time in the future. Funny I know he loves fish and seafood, we all do living right on the gulf. It would be a good question to pose to him, I would be interested to know


----------



## Keef

Evening All !---
 Hang in there Hopper !--
Dog -- U got a pH pen and a ppm pen ? -- About $10 each !-- Water Pharming tools !--- The ppm pen U will use less as time goes on but at first or when U make a change --U need it !--- U probably got good water but U need to know the disolved parts per million in your water !--- Lots of formulas tell U add so many ppms of this or that !---No add this much of this or this much of that !--- I put in that RO system because my water had about 200 + ppms ( parts of what ?) and a pH of 8.5 (salt water)!--- I don't care how good U are U can't grow weed with that !---Even with a filter it was u acceptable !- Distilled water cost about 1$ per gallon or so !-- My RO system cost me $125 !-- Makes 4 gallons an hour of water with about the same ppms as distilled !--- I tell U this because lots of DWC pharmers use distilled water !--
Anyway -- Batonacare is a good place to start !--- Using RO or distilled water I can tell U how much to use !-
There are already dissolved stuff in your well water no doubt !--but how much of what ?-- 
Another thing that might help is a big syringe and a piece of tubing to remove sample of your nute water for testing !-- Measure pH at least once a day !-- pH up and down for aquarium will work --You'll need a eye dropper or syringe to add pH up or down drop wise !--- 
You'll need a water conditioner to keep bio foam from blocking O2 obsorbing !-- Hydrogaurd ! (5 mils per gallon )
 with RO or distilled U got to add some Cal/mag  5 mils per gallon !
Then your nutes !-- I use Batonacare's Pro-Grow or Pro- Bloom --( 3 mils per gallon)
It's  a decent place to start --- A quart of each would last U long time !-- 
I tell U how to install a RO system if U want to !--It's  just a set of special filters that work off household water pressure! -


----------



## Keef

Dog one Last thing about building your own DWC --Those foam collars on the aerocloner U and Kraven got just presses into the hole with the clone held in the middle !---I use a 2 inch plastic baskets roots grow out thru the basket helping secure the plant --They got a lip that keeps U from pushing plant and foam collar both down into the nute water !-- leave about 3 inches of space at the top for air inside the bucket !--If the roots aren't getting enough O2 the plant can obsorb it from those exposed roots in that air space !-- Bubbler will provide fresh air inside the bucket !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, wake your lazy a$$es up and get baked. well you can have coffee or tea as well. hope everybody has a great day. blew my weight loss out the door over the weekend and put on 6 lbs, to bad it wasn't a walk'n and lay 6 lbs down. i don't mind weight loss like that. peace


----------



## yarddog

Thanks keef.  I may be having an issue with lock out caused from minerals right now.   I'll know as soon as ppm metter comes in.   I live in a chaulky area, I'm afraid I may end up doing ro water.     
I had a dawg show male on me.   Wow it was fast.  One day nada, next day a nice set of boy parts.      CHOP-CHOP!!! he dead.  
Rose, some dogs are very prone to howling.  My beagle does it every time a train comes by.   He was his tail so I think he likes it???  My PA in law has a little Chihuahua that will talk to you if you howl.    We had a Maltese that would talk when I played the clarinet.  I think he sees you making noise, so he wants to join in.     
Hope y'all have a good day. Wish I was on the river wetting a line.   I think I see a sick day coming soon!


----------



## yarddog

Keef, should I go with 2 or 3 inch baskets?


----------



## Kraven

YD you are on the same aquifer i am, your water is good and in the 250 ppm range, it is full of calcium, so you will NEVER have to add cal/mag...maybe just mag during weeks 3-5 of the plants life, well after week three up until 2 weeks into flower. If you by an r/o system 2/3 of your water goes to waste and then you have to buy all the micro/ macro elements to put right back into your water. Waste of a bunch of money...keef on the other hand is so close to the beach that his water has way to much NaCl and plants cant grow in it so he has to use distilled or a good r/o system. Don't waste your money, and if you really wanna know how to water farm, I'll teach you. Keef has a very customized set-up an unless your going to copy his methods, i have a few idea's for you. Hydro is not hard and it follows a general set of rules, but each set-up has it's special needs and methods. PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD don't do a DWC, it will all be good till week three in flower and then your gonna have problems and it will have to be checked 2 times daily, and a real struggle. Ask me i have ran it...once. This is what you can do with a RDWC. Here a few pic's using 5 buckets a res and 2 inch cups. If you only have one bucket there is no room for the soup, the pH goes wild and your plants will die if your not right on top of them doing rez changes every few days and top offs a few times a day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --Dog listen to Kraven !--- Everything down here makes growing weed hard !--- I do what I can !-- Besides salt water my shitty water is loaded with clorine !-- Like Kraven said the smaller your res. the  faster things can go bad !-- I had to learn on my own !--- Still Learning  !--I run at least 10 gallons of nute water per box ! -- Stuff happens down here - I don't want all my plants sharing a common res !--Instead of killing a box of plants -I could wipe out a whole grow at once !--In defense of RO water --It's  easy to install the filters last a long time and it makes a nice pitcher  of ice tea ! -- When I was growing up U could drink tap water --not here !


----------



## Keef

My only solstice is that when prohibition ends and people try to grow weed down here they gonna face the same problems I've had to solve !---


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> YD you are on the same aquifer i am, your water is good and in the 250 ppm range, it is full of calcium, so you will NEVER have to add cal/mag...maybe just mag during weeks 3-5 of the plants life, well after week three up until 2 weeks into flower. If you by an r/o system 2/3 of your water goes to waste and then you have to buy all the micro/ macro elements to put right back into your water. Waste of a bunch of money...keef on the other hand is so close to the beach that his water has way to much NaCl and plants cant grow in it so he has to use distilled or a good r/o system. Don't waste your money, and if you really wanna know how to water farm, I'll teach you. Keef has a very customized set-up an unless your going to copy his methods, i have a few idea's for you. Hydro is not hard and it follows a general set of rules, but each set-up has it's special needs and methods. PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD don't do a DWC, it will all be good till week three in flower and then your gonna have problems and it will have to be checked 2 times daily, and a real struggle. Ask me i have ran it...once. This is what you can do with a RDWC. Here a few pic's using 5 buckets a res and 2 inch cups. If you only have one bucket there is no room for the soup, the pH goes wild and your plants will die if your not right on top of them doing rez changes every few days and top offs a few times a day.


 
Beautiful plant.  Kraven do you top all the tops of the branches?  Is that why you got so many branches?  And the roots are so beautiful to.  It was nice to see a picture of the root system.  Now I know how the root grows.  What ya smoking?  I'm smoking Aurora Indica.  Time for Wake and Bake.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  :spit: and :bong2: time.


----------



## ness

Checked out the seeds I planted yesterday and I have 2 Hippie's Dawg and a Black Berry up out of the dirt.  

Rose love your poodle.  Dogs are so funny.  It is neat when they howl.  I know nobody is getting into my house.  What are you up to today Rose?


----------



## Kraven

Hi nes, that's not pictures of what I do, I got them off a site to give YD some visuals as an example. As a rule I recommend letting the plant get to 7 nodes high then top it down to five nodes high, take the top and stick it for a clone. Then take the bottom two nodes off and then go up each main branch if necessary and take off the bottom three nodes, anything that does not look like it will make it to the top.. By this time the plant should be nearly 3 weeks old if not a little more so it's ready to be flipped into flower, so you do your pruning and they go into flower the same day. Ten days of flowering and i do a final clean-up, anything that does not look like its going to make it to the top of the canopy will be cut off, from there if your growing the same strain you should have a pretty even canopy. Get your light down on them. I run a 600w HPS for flower and it usually is about 16" above the plants. If light cant penetrate all the way to the bottom of your plant you will end up with lots of small popcorn buds, so at ten days i stake the plant open and then just feed and water till its done. I hope that was helpful for you. Today I'm smoking some Kali Mist.


----------



## ness

Keef I see you out there.  What are you smoking this morning?


----------



## ness

Thank You Kraven that information is very help.  Time for more coffee and a toke.


----------



## Keef

I'm smoking sugar leaves and eating brick weed caps Nes ! -- Getting by best I can !-- We solving all the problem of water pharming this morning !-- I got to run out and get some Dixie cups and get these treated seed in some dirt !--- Waiting a few more days to make sure this GG#4 doesn't hermie before I put her back in veg !--  
Kraven -- How does that hydro system work ? --It looks complicated !---  My pumps spray water straight up thru the spray head then falls back down for another trip !--


----------



## bozzo420

great info kraven. good morning OFc


----------



## Evets1989

Keef.  I have a question.  Or anyone else that can help.   Lol.    My trifoliate that's growing.   Since I mixed all my plants up when they were seedlings I don't know if it's an auto flower or photo plant.   Soo.    I want to try taking some clippings and growing the clippings out.     My questions are.   1.  If I grow clipping will the clipping be Trifoliate?     And 2.  How do I cut the clipping to regrow and what do I need?   Remember i don't have a lot to work with and no shops around here. But i want to try this     I was thinking since I have a small single plant BubbleTronics hydro going.   Would that work letting the clipping in with it?   Water has nutrients in it.       Or do I need.a separate setup completely.   Any natural ways to do this without buying stuff?  Or what can I get that is cheap to try this.  I just can't spend much right now.     We just went from moving June1st into our RV I'm restoring to now we have to move into it Friday or we may lose it all    Sucks but biggest issue is no money and my RV is making a engine noise after 15min   And the place we are goin is 20min away.  Lol. So trying to get everything packed and moved and the RV fixed enough to make it there atleast.     Ugh.  Sorry.  A bit of venting I guess.     Let me know what your opinions are to make some cuttings and hopefully more Triofoliate plants     I just really love this plant and want more of them


----------



## yarddog

Thanks kraven.  I figured to run a single bucket as a start.   But I see what you mean about rez size.    I still want to try dwc, but with a rez outside the grow cabinet.  That will help keep the water cooler, and give me a good rez size.   I want to go hydro.  I am ordering the stuff I need today.   Still need to settle on a nutrient line.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo !--How's those babies doing ?-- 
I got my treated seed in the dirt !---About 50 !--- I just need THE ONE !--- I'm fishing !--- Most of these will be incompatible with life !--That means most gonna die !--I still got the 4 freaks from before but I'm not sure of anything except they freaks of some kind !--- I'm feeling good about this batch ! --Give it 2 weeks and do it again !-- If I could get a nice breeding pair I wouldn't have to handle the Zombie Juice as much !--- I still gotta breed a tetra male to some normal plants and Juice them up to 6n ! ---So I can breed tetra instead of having to make them !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all you growers, sounds like a lot is going on in here. Kraven thank you for telling nes, i learned too. You are like my husband I think, which is a good thing. You both are meticulous and do things perfectly.. I fly by the seat of my pants a lot.  I will be darned if those aphids are not back this morning... I can handle an root aphid I have DE to cut those little turds...did i say turd? i haven't said that in about  5 decades...sheesh.

Need to tell you guys I heart each one of you.


----------



## Keef

Evets --Good luck I hope U get where U want to be !---  My trifoliate "Trips" went back to making 2 leaves at a time after I topped him !--  He's  what got me interested and looking around and I discovered tetraploids-- one thing led to another !---- So now I'm making one that makes 4 leaves at a time !-- I grew up a country boy and I never got a degree but I got a little college science !--Plus 20 years as a surgical assistant --I understand how to handle dangerous stuff !--- I'm gonna build us a Frankenplant!


----------



## Keef

What up Rose ?---We growing weed today !--- I with U let's just jump in and figure it out as we go !-- Will this or that work ? --Let's  try it and see !--- I can make a mess without even trying ! ---


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Been transplanting some clones ran out of soil ...Can You take clones from clones???    Will they Produce??  I need a smoke:48:


----------



## Keef

Evets there are lots of ways to clone ( root a cutting)--- Some do it in dirt --Giggy uses a bubble cloner which is just a piece of Styrofoam of some sort with a cutting stuck thru it floating in a bucket of water with an aquarium air pump and bubble stone !-- I'm an aerocloner !--It's  what I do !--- I find a girl --I keep it !--Looks like I got a Gorilla Glue #4 lady about to join the harem !-- Widow--Tranquil Elephantizer --Bubblicious--BPU -x- B.B. ( a nice Blueberry from Umbra ) -- Looking for a nice Strawberry ! --I got crosses and stuff too !-- Got to keep them labeled or I get confused !


----------



## Keef

Cane I run clones from clones and my Widow will be 3 years old in August !-- I guess what I'm saying is hell yes!! --Time to burn !


----------



## Evets1989

Ok so maybe that's what I'll try first.  Can I just take any clipping and put it thru foam and float it in my Bubbler          I don't want to cut the whole top off.  So where is the second best place to take a clipping?


----------



## Rosebud

yes, clone from clone forever Cane.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane I run clones from clones and my Widow will be 3 years old in August !-- I guess what I'm saying is hell yes!! --Time to burn !



Lovin It Bro. just took Four ....:48:
  Gotta head to town for Supplies.....


----------



## Kraven

Thank you for the kind words Rose, I heart you too


----------



## Keef

Evets any limb or part of a limb will root as long as it has a grow point topping a plant  encourages side limb growth-- bushing a plant ! 
Cane I do what I'm doing to Bubblicious right now ---After I sexed her I brought her back into veg. and started cutting pieces off every couple weeks and rooting them !--I won't even get a taste of it for months !- Be running her and GG#4 next cycle if all goes well !--- As long as I keep a piece in veg .--She mine !


----------



## Keef

Cane there's  lots of "Clone only" varieties !--- A unique plant will change if U breed it to something and U probably lose what makes it special !---- Now do we understand ? --- I'm not trying to make a new variety !!---- I'm trying to make one special girl !-- She ain't gonna breed true !---I don't need her to !-- I got a special plant I make as many clones as I want !--- I find something there is one thing I can count on !--It'll be the only one in the world like it and it'll be mine !--There's  not even enough info for a good guess about the potency of tetras or much else !-- Anyone can get the same seed we can get from the same places !---Lots of good pharmers out there !--- Not so with tetraploids !--


----------



## Keef

I'm still chuckling about Kraven say I had a specialized grow system !--- I grow in harsh conditions but that specialized grow system I got cost me about 60$ per box and takes me about an hour to build -- add light and done !--- I got 6 big bloom boxes with room for 2 more --3 veg. boxes working and a spare -- All the parts are interchangeable --The veg boxes have a shorter spray head but everything else the same !-- The veg boxes got 35 spots for 2 inch aero baskets and collars !---I don't have to use them all !-- The bloom boxes have 34 spots but will end up with about 6 plants each !--- The veg boxes use about 8 gallons of water and the bloom boxes have 10 gallons !--Do U have any idea how much distilled water I would have to buy ? ---I went with the RO system ! -


----------



## Keef

I'm not running all that stuff right now bloom is almost empty !-- I just wanted to point out how much distilled water I would have to buy if I didn't have my RO system !-- Bugs almost wiped me out !---but we won and it's  time to get my grow on !-- D.D. smoke alot of weed !-- I need to get to cranking it out !-- More faster I get my hash oil machine !---I hope it don't have a kick starter !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Plenty on my To Do list. I was up early taking clones, trimming and flipping the cherry limeades. The last pix were when they were still in 1 gal bags. They've filled out a little since then. Funny thing, almost all the clones are uniform and identical. 2 have changed slightly. 1 is absolutely sativa, more than any other of the plants. And 1 is indica. Leaves are pronounced indica. Just unusual. Back to work.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> yes, clone from clone forever Cane.



Thanks You Rose What a great thing.....Clone Forever....Has a nice ring to it..


----------



## mrcane

Thinking about trimming a little of the lower fruit on my Papaya....Any Quick dry?? so a guy can have a little try......:48:


----------



## ness

Hi OFC.  Got a heavy buzz going on today.  Have all six pipe going.  It just one of those days for getting high.:48:


----------



## mrcane

Yeah...Nes. .. :48:.. 

View attachment 20160404_120553.jpg


----------



## ness

Wishing everyone have a nice night. :tokie:


----------



## ness

Nice bud.  In my dream I wishing for great buds like that cane


----------



## Keef

Cane I am the King of quick dry !-- It'll be much better aged properly but put your oven low below 200 and put the selected sample on something and let it sit in there till it's dry enough to smoke --it'll dry quicker if U chop it up some !-- It'll give U a good idea how it's  gonna be ! --Top of the water heater overnight --On top a grow light fixture !---
What up Umbra ?--- Hey the peeps do like thier Blue Dream and other blueberry stuff !-- The B.B. boy I got from U has his children growing around him !--- He fathered Blueberry Elephant and Blueberry Widow !--- I only need one blueberry !--- They got to grow side by side by thier B.B. aunt !--- There will be a Blueberry elimination throw down !-- Then the Strawberry --Straight up Strawberry Rhino or Strawberry Elephant ? -- That word be a T.E. male I had crossed on my Widow and the seed went north --Giggy had one !--Anyway it was crossed with a Strawberry Rhino male and the seed sent back to me !--- I'm happy to have it but only the best Strawberry stays !--- Give me a headache trying to remember who's who !-- I got some Dawgs too and --Where's  my pipe ? -- Got to be 2:40 somewhere !


----------



## Keef

I was scratching at my phone and sniffing but I couldn't smell a thing !--This phone must be broke !


----------



## Keef

I wanted Umbra to explain to me the economics of bud versus oil !-- I know U don't have a hash oil machine but U surely got a better grasp on it than me !
Got to be a better plan than D.D.'s plan !-- D.D. say when it's  harvest she'll come take what she wants and I can do whatever I want with the rest !-- That ain't right !--


----------



## yarddog

Hey guys.    Smoking a bowl, got the grill going.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I wanted Umbra to explain to me the economics of bud versus oil !-- I know U don't have a hash oil machine but U surely got a better grasp on it than me !
> Got to be a better plan than D.D.'s plan !-- D.D. say when it's  harvest she'll come take what she wants and I can do whatever I want with the rest !-- That ain't right !--



I don't know if 1 is better than another from the economics point of view. It's all about supply and demand. To me, the oil thing is the younger crowd and the flowers will be forever. So if you run with a younger crowd where dabs are the thing, then the demand is going to be high. But if you run with an older crowd, flowers are going to be what is expected. Now the partner thing, that's a whole other thing that I have not figured out, lol. good luck with that


----------



## Keef

There is gonna be a totally weed uneducated market around here !--When I went to pick up some brick for caps the man was excited he had some " Hydroponic Weed" !-- That would not be enough info for me !--and the price was laughable !-- How U grow don't make it special !-- Almost no one knows anything about anything except it's weed !--- I think they gonna want oil to smoke in public in an e-cig !-- I was amazed by how much flavor comes across from the weed !--- I can get cheap empty cartridges out of China -- a hash oil machine and the weed to run thru it and I'm good !----Like Umbra said flowers are forever !-- It's not like U can't produce what the market wants most --at the time !-- D.D. woke up !


----------



## Keef

What varieties they be liking in the free states these days ? --One of these days I got to get me some of seed for those monsters Kraven grows !--- I don't think U can even buy some of that alphabet soup he got !
I know I only had some oil from Critical Kush but I liked it--He grow some of that sometimes !-- Got that on my list !--Hippy Slayer ?-- He got stuff and things ya'll !
The more I think about that Stoner Ranch just seems like something that should be !---


----------



## Kraven

Lol, yea alot of what I run is abc x 123, so far I have gotten to name two strains. Only drawback is as a tester, that's what your doing...so there are always lots of pheno's and different expressions of the lineage. Sometimes you come out with fire and sometimes you realize that a hybrid needs further work to reach what the breeder is reaching for. I enjoy the process myself. So other than the occasional nanners that get thrown, mostly I have fire. I'll have the Hippy Slayer around for a long time, it is a very special cut only breeders private stock that he shared with a few peeps, me being one. If he ever free's it up I'll be sure you get the first cut I send brother. Right now Green Crack / Critical Kush/ Ghost Train Haze / Blue dream / Tahoe OG / Stawberry cough / Headband / Girl Scout Cookies / Lemon Haze / Golden Goat are all good popular strains Keef.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> YD you are on the same aquifer i am, your water is good and in the 250 ppm range, it is full of calcium, so you will NEVER have to add cal/mag...maybe just mag during weeks 3-5 of the plants life, well after week three up until 2 weeks into flower. If you by an r/o system 2/3 of your water goes to waste and then you have to buy all the micro/ macro elements to put right back into your water. Waste of a bunch of money...keef on the other hand is so close to the beach that his water has way to much NaCl and plants cant grow in it so he has to use distilled or a good r/o system. Don't waste your money, and if you really wanna know how to water farm, I'll teach you. Keef has a very customized set-up an unless your going to copy his methods, i have a few idea's for you. Hydro is not hard and it follows a general set of rules, but each set-up has it's special needs and methods. PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD don't do a DWC, it will all be good till week three in flower and then your gonna have problems and it will have to be checked 2 times daily, and a real struggle. Ask me i have ran it...once. This is what you can do with a RDWC. Here a few pic's using 5 buckets a res and 2 inch cups. If you only have one bucket there is no room for the soup, the pH goes wild and your plants will die if your not right on top of them doing rez changes every few days and top offs a few times a day.




Those are some of the prettiest healthiest roots i have ever seen Bro. DAMNNNNN


----------



## Kraven

lol ty weedhopper, those are not my plants but I do have a pic of me holding up mine while it did that one DWC and it looks just like that, I had no clue it was going to happen, and I created a monster, she dropped 13 zips off that one plant.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont care who's they were,,they were awesome.  You are one of the best growers here on the MP Little Brother, ,,you are in very good company though, because the best growers anywhere, ,are right here,,,PERIOD.


----------



## Keef

I'll take some Critical Kush --Strawberry Cough --Green Crack --Golden Goat --Some GTH---Lemon Haze --Tahoe OG --GSC --Maybe some Blue Dream no I got that kinda !-- O.K. that will about do it !--Did I miss anything !-- So those seed will be here in about a week ?
Hopper What up Cuz ? -- I'm messing with Kraven !--- Them was pretty roots but I'm still trying to figure out how they converted a milking machine into a grow system !


----------



## Kraven

Keef at least he should have a 4 gal res so to speak, and keeping the water moving will aerate it enough, he is just gonna have to watch it close, them girls get big they go to drinking alot. If he likes it then i will show him how to get a bigger rez set up and an ATO so all he has to do is check ph and change his rez weekly.


----------



## Kraven

I don't know why you don't have an automatic top off set up on your boxes, just takes a 30 gal trash can, a float valve and 1/4 ice maker line and a water pump, you could have your set up automated.


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Dont care who's they were,,they were awesome.  You are one of the best growers here on the MP Little Brother, ,,you are in very good company though, because the best growers anywhere, ,are right here,,,PERIOD.



WH thank you so much for your kind words, I really appreciate you including me in the likes of the the great gardeners we have here @ MP. I have learned all I know from others and try to pass freely what I know.


----------



## Keef

Kraven this is a figure it out as U go system !-- Later I'll set something like that up !--- With 10 + gallons in the boxes I top off about once a week !--- This is just temporary !--I know what U talking about because we used a bathtub and toilet float assembly to make self filling cow troughs growing up ! -- Right now I'm still mixing my nute water by the gallon !---I got a 35 gallon tote that I fill with RO water to let it sit at least 24 hours before using to let the pH stablize !--- Use fresh RO water you'll be chasing pH !--- I'm still working out what I want to do in that spare room grow !-- I gotta get it l worked out first !-- I am not gonna set up a grow room just to have to change everything !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally caught up with all you chatty Cathys! Missed everybody while I was working the weekend. Good to see you out WeedHopper.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Stoned mellow.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.    I'm loving this awesome spring weather.    Hope ya'lls mornings go right!   See ya soon.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Ganja -- Where ya been ? -- I just can't do cold like like ya'll !--- Yep !-- I'm down close to Mexico !--- I don't what I smoking --I'm looking for my pipe ! -- I need coffee !--Later guys !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Yard dog.. I am glad you are having a good weather morning.I hope you have a good week and the niceness holds til you can go fishing.  I have a very sad story. I have never caught a fish. I have never been fishing. 

 I am having coffee and a bit of haze from the little pot dealer that seems to come around my house and brings really nice sativa. Mr rb isn't tickled when i purchase pot, i have no idea why. lol It is fun to have a bit of a change.. Face it, i am spoiled.  

DD, I have been missing you. This work thing gets in the way, doesn't it? How you feeling? How's the babies? the ones at work, not keef.

So Ganja, you been lurking huh? well glad you came out of the shadows. Welcome to old hippies shooting the breeze.

Keef, did i hear you say the hot tub is closer to real? 

Umbra, good morning. 
Kraven, good morning,
 bozzo, nes,  all ya all good day to you.

I seem to be chatty.
A doctor of mine thought I should do the 23 and me DNA study... mr rb doesn't agree. I did it anyway.  Information can't hurt right???? LOL... I hope i have some african  in there some where, or something interesting... northern European is my guess. 
It will be a couple of months when i hear. Ya get your results on line.  Maybe I will be surprised at what I learn.  The doc wanted it for future medicines they may want to put me on.  You know I am off 4 pills. All because of cannabis. awesomeness abounds.
Sorry i talked too much.


----------



## KSL

Morning *MP*, thought I'd stop by to say hi to the Old Farts, I don't exactly meet the age qualification but I'll make up for it with joints.  :joint:

It's pretty cold in my neck of the woods this morning and we've got a fresh blanket of snow covering everything.  Looking out the window it seems like the outdoor season is still far off but I'm getting antsy after a long break between grows, today might be the day to gather up new cabinet supplies.

Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I seldom keep the fish I catch.   Unless it will make a nice filet, I catch and release.   I also don't go after the big boys.   I like a good stream that I can hike around and fish the little pools here and there.    The first thing I do when I get there is lay down on one of my favorite rocms and smoke a joint and just take in my surroundings.   We were not designed to be city dwellers.    My heart is in the nature.   I am super excited about building my house next year.     I'll be in the woods on a nice big pond!!    Will only be able to see one house, and its family.


----------



## Rosebud

I understand YD. Peaceful. You need to take me fishing. sounds wonderful.

Good morning KSL.  Do you have a short grow season where you are?


----------



## Keef

I found my pipe and had some coffee !
KLS -- There is no age requirements! -- Dog up there is what ? --Late 20s early 30s ? -- There is a common thread across the ages !---We all like our weed !-- There's many paths to the same place !
Rose that dealer be scheming of how to get weed from U at a good price !!--He ain't dumb !-- Trad for what U want !-- It is nice to try different offerings sometimes !--- D.D.'s job is much easier that her last one !-- Taking care of healthy newborns instead of very sick babies !---Still I want this to be her last job !--- Health care is hard !--- Hot tub ?-- Yep !-- D.D. called an electrician! -He supposed to close back later this week and make arrangements! --- Hot Tub has  been sitting out there since Christmas !-- Got the garage door opener  fixed last week !--Hurt my self opening that thing more than once !--


----------



## bozzo420

Rose when my dad died the guy at the funeral home was doing his obit. He asked me what nationality he was. I said Hillbilly . He laughed and said no really. I told him my grandmother took me down in the holler and showed me where her grandmother had lived. that is as far back as she could remember. lol. He would not put hillbilly down.    Good morning OFC


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hey Ganja how's the Great White North, eh. I always thought that when Canada was discovered, there were these 3 guys sitting around a fire eating back bacon and drinking Molson, trying to figure out what to call the Great White North. 1 guy says C...eh, and another says N...eh, and the last says D...eh...but now I realize that story is crazy. They were drinking Alexander Keith and eating a Tim Horton donut.


----------



## Keef

I usually check "Other" when filling out anything that ask about race !-- I can trace the family tree back to 1779 and a man named Julius Cesar White and the new country !-- Then they started kicking us out of places !--- Had an ancestor with a Spanish land grant in the Mexican state of Tejas !-- Texas nullified all Spanish land grants and the family lost the grant including what would be Dallas !-- It would be interesting to get that DNA stuff done !
More coffee and another toke or 2 ?
What up Bozzo ? -- How those clones doing ?


----------



## Rosebud

off to exercise, wish i was hanging with you guys...


----------



## KSL

My outdoor season doesn't really start until June, *Rosebud*, it was -17C (2f) this morning here.

I used Celsius being from the great white north, but *umbra* has it all wrong.  They were clad in plaid riding the majestic moose, drinking warm Molson Export, and eating beaver tails.


----------



## Keef

I'm too stoned to do math !-- It's  gonna hit 80 F. today !-- Water at the beach is like warm bath water !-- Bikini weather !---I like bikini season !-- Got to be on your guard for distracted drivers !--We in mid to late spring !-- 
Hey Rose growing up we kept our freezers full of fish or deer and animals we raised !-- That and a big garden we ate well !--- Hunting and fishing were not for fun they were for food !-- These days I prefer someone else kill or catch my food !--I know there are always those that want to raise thier own food and stuff !---That is hard work !--I find no joy in gardening under a blazing sun when the temp is hell hot !--- I like homogenized milk !---  I don't want to kill my food !--I don't like to eat animals I knew !--- I had enough of that growing up !---I'll be the one getting high in the air conditioned house ! -- Living a back to the land life style ? -- Nope not me ! 
That little black and white dog of mine is guarding D.D. while she sleeps !--Everytime I make noises he goes into yap-yap-yap mode !--Little bastid !--Guess I just gotta sit here and get lit !--More coffee ? --Another toke ?


----------



## Keef

That first attempt at inducing polyploidy , my Zombie Juice wasn't strong enough but I did have 4 survivors out of that attempt !--Second time I made it too strong and all died !-- I might be there with this attempt !--I think I got it done this time !--- I needs to be able to make tetraploid weed !---We all got a specialty niche or need one !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, working on my buzz and sipping coffee.  Hello KSL welcome to MP OFC.


----------



## ness

Keef thinking about soaking a few BPU-X-Blueberry--F2 seeds.  Or do you think it is to early for them?  I bet you can wait until the hot is hock up.  I know you and DD are going to love it.


----------



## umbra

KSL, I stand corrected. lol. My son mentioned some of his friends liked my edibles. So I did some brownies. The dispensary has very good edibles, so it says volumes for my baking. I have found that 50mg is just enough to give me a tease and that 500mg is far too much. These guys are just about right at 250mg. Maybe a little on the too much side. I tried 1 last night and I was high...no, no I mean I was HIGH. Even Keef would have been high. But the secret....shhhhhh chilli peppers......sshhhhhhh.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Yard dog.. I am glad you are having a good weather morning.I hope you have a good week and the niceness holds til you can go fishing. I have a very sad story. I have never caught a fish. I have never been fishing.
> 
> I am having coffee and a bit of haze from the little pot dealer that seems to come around my house and brings really nice sativa. Mr rb isn't tickled when i purchase pot, i have no idea why. lol It is fun to have a bit of a change.. Face it, i am spoiled.
> 
> DD, I have been missing you. This work thing gets in the way, doesn't it? How you feeling? How's the babies? the ones at work, not keef.
> 
> So Ganja, you been lurking huh? well glad you came out of the shadows. Welcome to old hippies shooting the breeze.
> 
> Keef, did i hear you say the hot tub is closer to real?
> 
> Umbra, good morning.
> Kraven, good morning,
> bozzo, nes, all ya all good day to you.
> 
> I seem to be chatty.
> A doctor of mine thought I should do the 23 and me DNA study... mr rb doesn't agree. I did it anyway. Information can't hurt right???? LOL... I hope i have some african in there some where, or something interesting... northern European is my guess.
> It will be a couple of months when i hear. Ya get your results on line. Maybe I will be surprised at what I learn. The doc wanted it for future medicines they may want to put me on. You know I am off 4 pills. All because of cannabis. awesomeness abounds.
> Sorry i talked too much.


 
Good Morning Rose.  Chatty is good.  Weather is nice sun is shining.  Seedling are sprouting.  Can ask for a better feeling.  Rose when you get back I am wishing you a relaxing day.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra -- 50mg ? --500mg ? --Of what weed ?-extract ? -- I think I would rather pack my decarbed weed into caps --Take a dose and eat all the reg. brownies I want !-- I feel I can control the dose better with caps !--What if I forget the brownies are loaded and eat 2 or 3 ?


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes I missed your post !-- Those seed are plenty old to plant !-- I'm growing some from the same breeding !-- "Trips " The daddy of those seed is and mom are surrounded by family !-- Same time I bred him for those BPU -x B.B. seed U got -- I accidently got pollen on my Widow and T.E. !--The seed are up and doing well !-- I got a nice blueberry !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Been busy setting up the neighbor gonna give him the four veg.plants I have going...I will keep the clones going and plant seed...& finish up the girls: 
  Rose never caught a fish??? You lived right on a beautiful river...

    Smoke Break :48:


----------



## Keef

It's  little things like Cane helping a neighbor with his grow that make me yearn for the end of prohibition !-- I have to do what I do in secret !--- U guys in the legal states are my link to how the future here will be !----I'm staying alive not only long enough to see the end of prohibition -- I'm staying alive long enough for them to find the cure to aging !--One day I want to hang out and tell tales of what it was like to get old !--


----------



## Keef

I want to bounce something off U guys I've been thinking about for awhile !--- Was it yesterday or was it KLS this morning who said they didn't meet the age requirement ? --- We can't really change O.F.C. but instead of Home of the Old Fart's Club -- Maybe we change it to Home of the O.F.C. Family or something more inclusive ?-- Just a thought !--I don't even know if it can be changed but what cha think ?--


----------



## KSL

For what it's worth I was only half serious, and a brand new member so I just didn't want to step on toes.  I would have eventually realized that it was more of a daily greeting thread, at least I think I would have.

On a side not *Keef* I read you're post saying you're trying to induce polyploidy, you've sparked my curiousity, why?


----------



## yarddog

On snap!!  Here we go!!!!^^^   
Keef I vote we leave the title as is.    We all feel old some days.   That counts.  Good enough or me. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

The content is more important than the title. We come here to share our passion for cannabis, have a little fun, & we get to develop some wonderful friendships.  I just wanna get high by the beach...... Come, go with me now...


----------



## Keef

Just something to think about !---See if anyone else has anything to say !--I just don 't want peeps not to join in because they think they not old enough !

What U know about polyploidy KLS ? ---U been hanging out with Billy Budd up there in Canada ? -- Yep ! --I'm   waiting to see if I got it done this time !--If not I got a big bag of quality seed the chemicals and time !-- Make me a Tetraploid Frankenplant !--- Then when Prohibition ends -I'll have something for they happy a**!--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra -- 50mg ? --500mg ? --Of what weed ?-extract ? -- I think I would rather pack my decarbed weed into caps --Take a dose and eat all the reg. brownies I want !-- I feel I can control the dose better with caps !--What if I forget the brownies are loaded and eat 2 or 3 ?



In the case of the store bought brownie, I have no idea what the THC was from. With my most recent brownies, it was with dry ice extracted 120 micron TE and temple.


----------



## Rosebud

I say just leave it alone Keef, people are just magically drawn to your magnetic personality.  I think the invite you put out there is fine.  I guess we could say no age limit.
So.. 
I bought a couch. I didn't discuss it with mr rb. Because why, he doesn't care about couches.  I didn't exactly buy it, I put some money down on it.. red leather... oh dear, has a real bed in it like nothing i have ever seen.no bar, and it magically opens and closes..hide a beds have come a long way in 30 years. ha.

thinking of you WH.


----------



## KSL

Keef said:


> What U know about polyploidy KLS ?



Nothing really, I _sort of_ know what the word means :confused2:  To be honest at first I kinda figured you may have meant plants with extra nodes. 

My question may have been worded poorly, one word wasn't the best choice in hindsight :laugh:  By why I mean what's the goal I suppose, what do you hope to produce?


----------



## umbra

KSL said:


> Nothing really, I _sort of_ know what the word means :confused2:  To be honest at first I kinda figured you may have meant plants with extra nodes.
> 
> My question may have been worded poorly, one word wasn't the best choice in hindsight :laugh:  By why I mean what's the goal I suppose, what do you hope to produce?


the Frankenplant with 30% THC


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose let us know what Mr. RB says !--Red leather ? --I love leather !

KLS --- I could get all righteous and say for the knowledge but that is only part of it !--- The weed rumor mill says Dr. David Suzuki created a tetraploid - Called U.B.C. Chemo decades ago using the Colchicine process !--- I say no way !--This is lab tech work !--- What do I hope to achieve inducing polyploidy in cannabis ? --- There's  over 7,000 regular diploid varieties and only a fist full of tetraploid varieties! --- There is just not enough info to know what is in tetraploid! ---My thought is if he used colchicine process he would ( whoever he was) have killed all but a couple out of a thousand seed !--- Yet he found U.B.C. Chemo ?--- Makes me wonder what else might be there !--I tried to get some tetra seed (or a cut of his tetra " Pink Kush ) out of Billy Budd in Canada but couldn't lay hands on them !--So I climbed into the books and then rounded up the stuff I need and here we are waiting to see if my 3rd attempt was successful !--- The tricky bastids left something out !-- They do leave a trail of breadcrumbs if U are really serious !-- I want a Frankenplant to pay the bills but I need to see where this takes me !--- I got this !--I hope to find new meds in tetra that we don't even know about yet !--- Billy Bud in Canada and Budda Seed in Spain  are working with polyploids! -- Thought maybe I see what I can find !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Everyman needs a dream !-- I'm just being modest when I say I want to make a tetra that will stomp all over 30% THC !--- I want 40% or some kind of trick double THC molecule !-- Who knows ? --I'm gonna go see !--- Worst happens and I fail I got my T.E. and G.G.#4 and that sweet blueberry blast I got from U !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- Everyman needs a dream !-- I'm just being modest when I say I want to make a tetra that will stomp all over 30% THC !--- I want 40% or some kind of trick double THC molecule !-- Who knows ? --I'm gonna go see !--- Worst happens and I fail I got my T.E. and G.G.#4 and that sweet blueberry blast I got from U !--


No worries, just buzzed. I know what you are trying to do.


----------



## KSL

Well I'm ready to admit that I know nothing of this, I thought I kind of got it but I think I'm still way off, gotta do some more reading on the subject myself.  You've got me interested.  

One more question if I could though, what advantage does this offer over traditional breeding methods?  I think that's what's getting me lost.


----------



## Keef

Advantage ?-- What's  the advantage in not doing it if I can !--- It's nothing any respectable breeder would do !--- There's not gonna be a stable variety! ---  I'm looking for a mutant !-- Not to breed but to clone the rest of my life !--- I'm a cloner what would I care about breeding a stable variety !--- Basically I'm doing the opposite --Trying to force mutations !---Then I find a favorable one or more and clone it !


----------



## Kraven

Whew OMG, Kraven has been working like a rented mule around the yard today, cleaned out the fence line, took lots of limbs down, got up on the roof and blew it off and got all the limbs from last weeks storms off. Mowed the grass, edged and blown. Planted 6 baby tomatoes that snuck into the flower tent long enough to get a lil 600w on them. Went up and saw the o'l hippy today, he is feeling under the weather. He sent me home with the Buzzberry - (Blue Meanie cross) the  Hippy Slayer, so now I have my cut back that I gave him, CaliO and a Kali Mist so the nursery is full at the moment. Finally I am going to sit down and have a relaxing smoke after I grab a quick shower....been so busy have not had a chance to smoke yet, and I sure need to now....the aches and pains are starting to set in and I have 2 more full days of outside work to do. I sure hope everyones day has been epic. Peace


----------



## mrcane

Rose,congrats on the new couch. .almost 4:20 here. ..better warm up :48:....
Keef you would love to be in a free state. .I knew of three grows in the neighborhood. ...went to the grow shop for some soil today,it was packed with people, ...Lotta grows in town. ...big Green houses full. ....just a little retirement town in Washington. ......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Kraven. .rough day ..everyone. let's join him..:48:


----------



## Keef

I'm in Cane !-- I snuck in a nap in between a work out --Tai Chi -- yard work and all !--  I mean I wasn't doing all that sweaty stuff but I got a nap !--- I don't know Cane --I never knew anything but illegal !-- I'm too old to change now !-- It'll be real to me when it happens here !--- but good luck telling me I can't do this or that !-- That didn't work very well telling me I couldn't smoke or grow weed did it ? ---


----------



## Keef

Everyone says Keef move away from here California is the place U want to be !-- Ya'll just don't see it from my point of view !-- If I can stick it out until the end of prohibition ---- Dis place gonna be like a hen house and I'm da fox !--- Can U feel me ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Everyone says Keef move away from here California is the place U want to be !-- Ya'll just don't see it from my point of view !-- If I can stick it out until the end of prohibition ---- Dis place gonna be like a hen house and I'm da fox !--- Can U feel me ?


Big Pharm is going to try and lock this plant up for legalization. In California, the Mom and Pop growers are what has made growing possible and made all the best breeding.  There will be riots in the streets if big money tries to take over. In Texas, big money is going to lock you out.


----------



## WeedHopper

No,,in Texas,,Asshat Religious Freaks like Cruz,,, are going to lock us out.


----------



## umbra

I bet Bush and Cruz get money invested when the time is right


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I bet Bush and Cruz get money invested when the time is right



You know it,,lol.


----------



## Keef

What up Ganja ? -- Too cold for me !--- I got peppers --Rosemary and green onions outside that are revegging because we didn't get a killing frost this year !  Umbra I know what U saying about big money locking me out the market !--- I half way expect that to happen !--- Not a problem !--Just take the threat of jail away !-- All I want to do is pay the bills and live well !--- This won't be a problem !---Outlaw here dude !-- but I'd prefer just to out gun them on the top end !--Let them have the rest !---I can't grow that much anyway and don't want to grow warehouses full !--- That word be too much like work !--- I be fine !-- I used to supply 3 dealers ---Lock me out the market ? --O.K. !--


----------



## Rosebud

Ganja, that is too cold. How in the world do you finish and od grow up there?

Mr rb said he would split the cost with me.:confused2::heart::shocked::giggle:  I was hoping for a 80/20- split. lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> No,,in Texas,,Asshat Religious Freaks like Cruz,,, are going to lock us out.



You a funny man WH!  Believe me, somebody will want my weed, even with all those crazies out there!  And, I'm not partial to any state, although I do love my Louisiana!


----------



## Keef

Evening Hopper !-- How U holding up Cuz ? -- 

Tell D.D. I don't want to have to run them border patrol checkpoints with a load of weed !---  Can I just let UPS move a bottle of oil to a friendlier state for me ? --


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Had a busy day Now it time for a bowl and I'm drinking water tonight. I sure hope they hurry up and legalize this wonderful plant.  Just think of all the job that it would create.  They is just so many thing MJ can be use for.


----------



## Kraven

Ok , stoned to the point I just feel heavy, sleep is calling g'nite all. peace


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

nighters, as I sip my last cup-o-joe

1x  16oz Monster and 3 hours of gaming to go 

see you in the mo... afternoon / late morning

:48: 

View attachment deathcoffee.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. up with the chickens this morning.. 

View attachment 20160405_164021_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !--Stuff hurts !-- I be back !


----------



## Keef

Cane U got mixed chicks ?--What kind are they ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, I slept in.. wow.
Having my first cup of coffee

Keef, hope your better now.

Cane, i love chickens.  so cute at babies.. 

Joe, nice to see you here. 
Off to a doc today...

Good morning oldfogey, I see you down there.


----------



## oldfogey8

keef - is this a triploid? it is a clone from my buckeye purple. looking a wee bit peaked due to it not liking the cold basement but it is perking up... 

View attachment IMG_1554.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

good morning rose. actually for me it is good evening. i worked last night for a 12 hour shift then drove 2 and half hours to get home, dropped my car off to get the brakes done and walked my dog 3 miles home from my mechanic. i should probably spark one up...

Oldfogey, you must be sleep typing.. You need a nap stat. Have a wonderful sleep my friend.


----------



## oldfogey8

or anyone else. is that a triploid and if so, is it like manna from heaven?


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Welcome oldfogery8.  I grow up in Mass. on the east coast.  It time for 1st bowl of the day and I got my coffee who could for a better morning.  It beautiful out sun is shining and it is about 55 degree right now.  My babies are sprouting and I am please.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My town has regulations on the number of chickens I can have. 6 hens and NO roosters. 1 of my neighbors has roosters...hence the no rooster rules. We have a feed store that sells baby animals. I have 3 dogs, thats plenty for me. Honestly, if I had chickens, the dogs would constantly be trying to eat them. Stoned already.


----------



## umbra

It is hard to say if it is a trifoliate or a triploid. A triploid has 3 sets of 10 chromosomes, and a trifoliate is 3 leaf sets at a single node. 1 of the expressions of a triploid is 3 sets of leaves, but just because there are 3 sets of leaves it doesn't make it a triploid.


----------



## umbra

I don't know about manna from heaven, lol. But if it is a triploid, it's sterile.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

yawn, (late) Morning

mmmm  MORE coffee  

and :48:


----------



## Keef

Oldfogey --That is a trifoliate !-- They are usually male so if it's  a girl-- I would hang on to it !--- If nothing else it would have one third more bud sites !-- How can that be a bad thing !--- A triploid doesn't happen naturally in weed !-- 
A triploid is made when a tetraploid is bred to a normal plant !--- A normal pot plant and most other plants are diploid --That mean thier DNA is in 2 strands twisted around each other --- When it reproduces it unzips and when breeding one half of that DNA joins with half from the other parent to make a new seed !-- This process I'm using causes the DNA to double inside the cell giving it double set of DNA !--When it unzips to reproduce it will have 2 strands of DNA and it will combine with have the one strand donated by the normal plant !--This is a triploid !---Nothing in nature can fertilize it so no seed ! (?) They call triploid seed "Terminator Seed" because  U have to buy new seed for each crop ! --


----------



## oldfogey8

the plant the clone i question came from was norml(sic). so it is probably not going to have different chromosomes, right? it was just going to be a guerilla grow plant anyway since summer is coming(if the dern spring snowstorms ever stop) and an idnoor grow in the summer is a bad thing for me...


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, i can't wake up... more coffee. I will join you.


----------



## oldfogey8

maybe i hermied it if most trifoliates are male. this is the only branch that has this leaf structure. and yes, more bud sites will make me merrier...


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra --NES --Umbra stoned ? --That's  quality control !--It has to be done !-- I think it is a trifoliate because  if it was triploid he would know what it was !


----------



## Keef

Looks like I got survivors! --I also got myself a fine looking GG#4 lady !


----------



## Keef

Morning Joe -Rose !


----------



## ness

Rose I had one of those days yesterday I had to take a nap for a jump start.:beatnik:  Dogs are howling I just love that sound reminds me of the Call of the Wild.


----------



## ness

Morning Keef did they fix the hot tub?


----------



## ness

You got me thinking that I need one of those.  That's a great idea.


----------



## Keef

Waiting for the man to tell me when he can hook it up Nes !-- I hope U have a great grow this year U should have enough seed !


----------



## ness

Yes I got the feeling that I got it this year.  Thank You.  So far they are 3 Hippie's Dawg, I Blackbery and I unknown.  Looking pretty.


----------



## ness

I got the AI outside doing O:K.  To think of it I need to water.  Have a great day OFC.


----------



## Keef

I wish Umbra would run that tetra Clock Work Orange of his and make some seed !--I'd like another shot at it !-- 6 seed --One came up and I killed it !---- Looks like I might have some tetras of my own ! --


----------



## Evets1989

Hey guys.   Hope everyone had a good kick start to their morning.  Lol.   Supposedly the stuff I got from my guy is Blue Dream.  Lol. Doubt it.    Can't wait until some of mine is ready.     Wish I could have some bigger setups like you guys do.    I like showing off pictures of them when I grow.  Can't wait for these to start flowering.   Being in not sure which ones are which.   I'm waiting a bit yet to see what happens.            CAN I MAKE AN AUTO FLOWER BLOOM EARLY?    just switch the light from 24/0 to say 18/6 or 12/12 ??    This is what I was thinking about doing since one is almost where I want it.   And one of my smaller plants has a stretched stem from seedling stage so it's not letting as much water through as it needs.   Just my thoughts on it.      I'll attach a pic to see.    Tell me what you think?   I transplanted it today to a bigger pot and a little deeper    But I was thinking of just flowering it so I have some good bud quicker. While my others are finishing.   That way I have something sooner.    But can I do something to make the plant grow better with the small skinny stem at the bottom 

View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef

I don't know about autos Evets but that plant maybe could go into bigger container --Deeper in the dirt might strengthen that bottom part of the stem !-- at least a piece of  bamboo to support it !-- We got some Blue Dream crosses in da O.F.C. !--- I got a breeding pair of Umbra's  BPU-x-B.B. --- Nice blueberry !-- If I can get Rose's Purple Haze to grow for me I'll have a Blueberry Lemonade !--- Working on a nice Strawberry !-- Big grow ? --I got my veg over a bathtub and bloom is a walk in closet !-- Aero just let's me maintain a bunch of little plants !--- veg is 3 homemade aerocloner with a capacity of 35 spots each !-- I do have my girls backed up in another place in Happy Frog !-- I'm excited about my latest girl --A fine GG#4 joining the harem !--


----------



## Keef

I forgot about my Bubblicious girl she and her first clone doing fine !---


----------



## Keef

Dog U got mail !


----------



## Keef

Ganja what's happening ? -- Thought I better practice for 4:20 !--- I can't grow outside here either !--U got snow-- --I got salty water -salty sand ---monster bugs -- Several Coast Guard over flights daily ---Then there's rippers --The Cartels --The power company will rat U out for power consumption! ---Oh and the Po-Po !--I does what I can !--- I get caught with so much as a dirty pipe --I go to jail !--- By my count I might be a little over the legal plant limit !--- If I can thrive in these conditions ? --- I'll be alright come the end of prohibition! -

I have plants breaking the ground from this last attempt at inducing polyploidy !--- I think I did it now we wait to be sure !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Evening Hopper !-- How U holding up Cuz ? --
> 
> Tell D.D. I don't want to have to run them border patrol checkpoints with a load of weed !---  Can I just let UPS move a bottle of oil to a friendlier state for me ? --



Im okay little brother.  Im tired. Been hanging drywall last few days. Kicking my old ***. Miss my Wife and Granddaughter.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I know that's right !--My body is too F'ed up to be hanging sheet rock !-- Besides I truly  hate hanging dry wall especially ceilings !-- Tape and float ? --I get more mud on me than the wall !-- I'm sure U do miss home !--- Hang in there !


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah that why I mentioned I already transplanted.  Or maybe I forgot to mention that.  Idk.   Haha.    But there is a small bamboo stick in it for when it wasn't strong enough to stand.  But now it is.   I transplanted it to a deeper pot and stuck about half the stem down into it.   And I'll see how that does first.   Then maybe I'll transplant it again and put the whol stem under.    I was afraid to do the who thing and something happen and kill it     So I thought of doing it this way. Bury Half the stem and we're see how that does first.        There was barely any roots on the one.    The others were circling the pot.    This one they barely were visible on the sides of the dirt.     So I'm thinking the stem is also restricting the root growth maybe?    Maybe now since it's deeper more roots will start from the stem.   I hope.   I'll give it one more week to see how it goes.   If doesn't start helping I'll flower her early so I have some good medicine until my others are ready    Give me extra time to let them Veg on there own and give time for
The Autos to show their face since they are all mixed up


----------



## Keef

Cuz there is just no short cut to experience !--- Stuff happens U find a solution and keep keeping on !--- Bugs almost wiped me out !---  We found a solution and went back to it !-- I am a student of the plant !--If it can happen I hope it happens now so I can find the fix !--- I'm trying to make a special plant I can not lose it to bugs or something !--- I got a spare bedroom that will be a grow but I can't drop that kind of money till I'm more confident in my grow skills !---My plan after I can get my grow on with more confidence is to buy one of those Desk top Super Critical CO2 Hash Oil Machines !--- I had the opportunity to sample CO2 extracted oil in an e-cig cartridge !--- It was da bomb !---I can get empty cartridges from China !-- fill them package them and done !---People in the south gonna eat this stuff up !-- What ever the law says it's  gonna say no weed smoking in public !--E-cig is an easy work around !--


----------



## Kraven

Whew one tired mutha......this renovation is gonna be the death of me


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Kraven this is good therapy after your brush with cancer !---Things could have turned real different for U !--- Being beat from renovation work is a good thing compared to what could have been !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, just be glad your not in your 60s..  Although, when my dad was in his 80s he said "oh to feel 60 again":shocked::cry: I  bet that is hard work, but think of the work out your getting. hugs honey bunch.

So my cough was asthma... i am wondering if the pot i have been smoking mostly lately is from a cheap dealer..I bet it isn't organic... Am I being silly? I have never had asthma like this before. I am smoking my own after a few inhalers at the pulmonologist and a few blowing my brains out in a tube... Love the old hippie respiratory therapist given me the tests. He knows I smoke pot and tells me to keep it up. I should bring him a bud sometime huh.


----------



## Keef

Could it be psychosomatic ? --- I know how ya'll be !---U knew or suspected it wasn't organic so U get asthma attack !---I'm not saying that's  what it is ! --Just asking if it could be that ! --- Are U having guilt for smoking something that U didn't grow ?--- The mind is a tricky beast !--- Then again U might have an allergy that's  causing irreparable damage to your body with every toke !--- Package it up and send all that contaminated weed to Texas and we'll dispose of it properly !


----------



## Rosebud

Psychosomatic my buttocks.  It is haze, dude, haze over rides any psychosomatic tendency. It is also horrible allergy season..


----------



## Keef

Oh come on Rose !--I thought I could get a better reaction than that !--- There wasn't even any **** words or nothing !--- Take care of yourself !--


----------



## Rosebud

Nice try keef.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I know you like Adele. Hope I spelled it right.     Here is a parody I think you will really like.   It is very tasteful and doesn't bash the original artist in any way.     Oh yeah, and its all about weed!!!

http://youtu.be/rBm-R9m2WhY


----------



## Kraven

Keef I thought i would offer you a hand....of my Buzzberry...t'was named after the ol hippy himself.....finally getting to sit down and smoke a bowl of it and it hits very well.


----------



## Keef

I'll pick that up next time I'm in the hood Kraven !--U alright Cuz !-- Do it have any friends ? -- Looks all frosty and stuff !-- I swear my phone must be broke !-- I keep scratching at these pics and I can't smell a thing !


----------



## Rosebud

yarddog said:


> Rose, I know you like Adele. Hope I spelled it right.     Here is a parody I think you will really like.   It is very tasteful and doesn't bash the original artist in any way.     Oh yeah, and its all about weed!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/rBm-R9m2WhY




YD, I loved that... I am chair dancing...    You know me

... "roll one up lets get high ..I am trying to get fried" I like his voice a lot. thanks, i need you guys to keep me a tiny bit current. Thanks Yarddog.


Kraven, I see love in that hand. Nice job, good for you and the old hippie.


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am, and I'm just stupid stoned, I don't remember it hitting so hard.


----------



## Rosebud

stupid stone works for me Kraven.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey SmokinMom is in the ofc! Hi SM, nice to see you.

Hey Joe....do you like the song named hey joe?


----------



## Kraven

Yea I got the perma grin and the slit eyes...wont be long till i ease on to bed and enjoy a blissful sleep.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Low 70s at the beach and thick fog no wind !--- Ugh !--- Still not move very good this morning !--- Takes awhile to get moving these days !


----------



## Evets1989

Does anyone know any good peeps that grow around my area.   It would be nice to meet a few locals  too.    I don't know if it says my location or not but I'm as far south In the US as you can get.   Besides Hawaii and the Keys.   lol.    Sounds like a few of you are friends off of here too and I don't know many people here.   I keep to myself and so does my partner


----------



## yarddog

Mid 40's here.      My new exhaust fan will be here today for my veg closet.    I've been having to leave the door open and have a fan blowing air out the door.    It will be nice to have a proper exhaust fan.     My two plants I flipped to flower are both girls!   Seems to be a sativa leaning. Hopefully not too much.   I noticed, when I was on 18-6 lights for a few weeks my plants sexed, but when I went back to 24 they are not showing yet.   Hmm.   I had huge stretch at 18-6.  Whew.   Never know till you try.    Now I know.   I will try 20-4 one day too.    Nothing gained without trying new things.   
Hope yalls day is great.


----------



## yarddog

Mid 40's here.      My new exhaust fan will be here today for my veg closet.    I've been having to leave the door open and have a fan blowing air out the door.    It will be nice to have a proper exhaust fan.     My two plants I flipped to flower are both girls!   Seems to be a sativa leaning. Hopefully not too much.   I noticed, when I was on 18-6 lights for a few weeks my plants sexed, but when I went back to 24 they are not showing yet.   Hmm.   I had huge stretch at 18-6.  Whew.   Never know till you try.    Now I know.   I will try 20-4 one day too.    Nothing gained without trying new things.   
Hope yalls day is great.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys.

Off to PT then the couch comes..woohoo. I would rather take a nap thank you.


----------



## Keef

Morning Evets --Dog !-- Work it Dog !--- I veg at 18/6 !---Tried 24/7 didn't see enough difference to make the power consumption worth it !---Moved a Strawberry Rhino to bloom yesterday to sex it !--- Be nice to have a Strawberry girl !
Evets I'm down here in South Texas alone !-- I have to live a double life !-- These peeps around can't know I'm Keef from the O.F.C. !--- LEO wants me !-- So be careful out there Evets !


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah.  I'm in south Florida.      There are really close to lava living it here but not yet.     We're moving into our RV this Friday.    We thought we had more time but had to take this rv lot before someone else remts it       It's back in a little residential country area with a small tiny horse farm behind the place.    Nice living area and we're alone with no other RVs or neighbors.   Just the lady that lives in the house there.     So since my plants are in my Closet in the RV.  I'll be able to control it and improve on things now since I'll be in the RV everyday now.       Anyone know about RV a/c.  Lol.   Think my capacitor blew.   My dumb *** was running it off a regular outlet too much and it stopped working now.   Not a good thing to have wrong in florida


----------



## Keef

Hope up get it fixed Evets !-- Gonna get HOT soon !
I got some sprouts up from this last batch of seed !--- I'm zeroing in on it !--If I didn't get my tetras --I know exactly what to do next !---This is a done deal !--- I may already be there !---I'll know soon enough !


----------



## Rosebud

A couple of babies broke ground. papaya first... buckeye purple next.


----------



## mrcane

Morning  O.F.C.  Rose congrats on the seeds ....
     Sorry that I have been out of it ....Have been trying to get off one of my Antipsychotic meds.. Been a month now and I am feeling it ...Anxiety, Depression. Overwhelmed, Tremors Ect.. .......I will get through it...
    Been planting some Veggies, Trying to get the neighbor going ...Need the room got more clones showing Roots and need to get seed started...
   Keef The chick are 2 buff orpingtons And 2 Barred rock something like that....They Fun....
          :48:


----------



## Keef

Good Morning Ganja !-- Retention skills ? --- I write myself notes --Then lose the note !--- I'm sure the head injury didn't help any !--- Sometimes I know stuff -- I got no right knowing !-- Yet I have trouble talking to an inanimate object like a phone for a couple years I couldn't order food without going in to speak to a person !--- May not make sense but that's  the way it is now !-- I choose that and all my other problems over being paralyzed any day !--- My mind got lost and when I found it again it was different ! -- Makes me proud when ya'll jump me when I get out of line and treat me like a normal person !-- I'm lucky to be able to walk and talk !---
Looks like I'm stoned and rambling AGAIN !---Keef Out !

I got to go look up this Buckeye Purple !


----------



## Keef

U da man Ganja !-- 20 years as a surgical assistant -- came around a corner in the O.R. one day and hit a wet spot !---Broke my fall with my face !--- Shattered my face and bulged disc in my neck !----Left arm don't always work right !--Today feels like I got sand paper under my left shoulder blade ! - --Fingers are working fine ! --So the plan is to stay lit and let it rest ! -May do some pharming later !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.   The sun is shining and about 65 out.  Loving this weather.  Going outside to enjoy.  Kraven that is a great looking bud.


----------



## ness

Just had to pull a plant it was a male.  Sure hate to do that.  GanjaGong no thank you I had enough of cool weather in my days. I grew up in MA.  And going back for a visit once a year is enough for me and I get to pick the month.  Some time I go up for XMas and to enjoy the snow.


----------



## ness

Out of three Aurora Indica I have one female, one male and Can't tell yet for the other one yet.  Well it time for my first bowl.  I am ready.:tokie:  YD just love the song I save it so I can do some chair dancing like Rose.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !--U only planted a few of those seed I sent ? ---  U got at least a hundred !---U Better get out there and get them seed in the ground somewhere !-- I'll get U some more !
I got a few more to sex then I can move the next crop in !-- See if 6 each in my big aero grow boxes is too many !-- I got questions to answer before I turn that spare room into a grow !-- Starting with 40 and spread them out as they grow !-- Gonna start with about a dozen Tranquil Elephantizer and 2 dozen Blueberry Blast! -- Gonna need more lights soon !---D.D. took 2 of my Mars 300 LEDS for veg. -- That's  O.K. !--I saw her income tax refund !--- I'm making a list !--- Her attitude sure has changed alot !-- She used to tell me -- go play with your Widow thingy !--- Widow kicked her a** up on them dunes and she said --what do we need to grow a bunch of this ?-- Now she all over growing !--- She ask me recently how much will it cost to set that spare room up for a grow ? --- She didn't blink an eye when I said --$500 a square yard !-- Then the price of power -water and nutes !


----------



## Keef

Yep Ganja I do !-- I recently laid hands on some CO2 hash oil in a cartridge !-- I was already interested in oil!-- -- After she hit that vape pen a couple times she ask that question again !--What do we need to make this ? --- I told her $3,500 for a Super Critical Hash oil machine and the weed to run through it !--I can get empty cartidges from China !--- She say when the end of prohibition gets closer U got it !-- I hope I can kick start on of them machines !--


----------



## ness

Keef I am having trouble sprouting the Bubbles I wish at least one would sprout.  I got to watch were I plant outside so I am at limited space.  I Just don't want to get caught.  If I ever go to jail I'm going to trough a fit in there about the rights for MJ and get the paper to write a big write up.  Get all kinds of people going.  They will have to kick me out. :beatnik:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I was up early, but the chores start the minute I get out of bed. It got a little warm yesterday, lol. I think it hit 92. We went out and bought my son a truck. Rain coming tomorrow. Need to cut the grass...no pun intended, lol. My smoking schedule rotates chiesel, King Louis XIII, and the glue topped with either the Tranquil Elephantizer 90 micron dry ice hash or the black hash from NorCalHal's chem 91.


----------



## Keef

Sorry Nes !-- I got a Bubblicious girl I'm starting to clone !-- I germ seed in a small bottle of tap water put up on a warm shelf !-- We can get U a Bubblicious later if those don't work for U !-- Those Hippie's Dawg are top notch and very fertile plant some of them cause it is spring and time to plant !--We got to get U cloning and stuff ! --- Then get U some mother plants !--- I'm building a nice harem !--- I got My Widow --Tranquil Elephantizer --Blueberry Blast -- Bubblicious and GG#4  -- Maybe a Strawberry Rhino soon !-- O.K. so things are getting out of hand in the grow room !--- I still got plants to sex !---Papaya --Rose's Purple Haze --Strawberry Elephant -- Dawgs -- Blueberry Widow ---Head Trip -- and my mutants !--Seems like I'm missing something !--- Anyway they is a butt load of plants back there !


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !--


----------



## yarddog

Hey keef, just saw I have mail.   I'll post it this evening.    Just made a Lowes run, bought some Romex and other hardware.  Going to run a dedicated leg from my breaker just for the bloom cabinet.   Should help ease the workload on the bedroom.    Going to set up my fan and cut some holes in the ceiling!!! That took all my grow money.   I'll have to wait a bit before doing my rdwc setup.  All it takes is money.   Lol.


----------



## mrcane

GanjaGong said:


> cane, you have to love chickens right?
> 
> I am down to only 2 hens currently but these two ladies are my sweeties no doubt.
> 
> Your coop looks very nice and I love the sight glass!
> 
> These are 'Silkies' and are seriously like pets. They don't fly at all and the cats and the dogs get along with them just fine
> 
> Thanks for showing off your birds.peace


  Wow thanks GG.....  Love the Chicks just getting started with them ...
  Had the out yesterday got them tired out was Fun....
 Is a beautiful day I am jumping on the bicycle for a ride into town and an hour half Tai Chi.....See ya all... stay High...


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- All it takes is money ? -- I wish ! --Sure post those pics I sent !-- I sent him a pic of how my boxes work and a pic of my next crop !-- 
Umbra T.E. hash ? -- Not another word about how high Keef gets! --T.E. hash would make it hard to find the floor !--- I'm drooling just thinking about it !--- T.E. oil was gonna be my secret weapon till I started messing with these mutants !--- Looking for a trick pony !-- I said --Put the trademark in the plant !--- I want them to know that this is different !-- Prepackaged hash oil cartidges going a long way from me !-As far as anyone around here is concerned - I'm a proud follower of the great Harry J. Anslinger !--- The hero of drug policy ! 
Weed is da devil !--- The spawn of Satan out there grow that crap telling everyone it's  medicine !-- Need to just lock all them dope fiends up !---


----------



## oldfogey8

i have been a good doobie and gotten my chores for the day done including bringing my eldest son to the er at 4:30 am for what turned out to be severe dehydration from a stomach bug. it is rainy and i can't do anything about it so i think i deserve some smoke...


----------



## ness

Keef I have been soaking the seeds in paper towels.  And place in the dresser.  Dark and 77.  I wonder if it is not warm enough.  Next soak I do believe that I'll try the glass of water for root sprouting.  Time to Wake and Bake. :bong2:


----------



## yarddog

Nes, I take a small juice glass and pour a little tap water in and drop my seeds in.     In a day or so I see the seeds crack open and a root comes out.  Once I see that I plant them in seed starter soil and away we go.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like U deserve it OF !--- D.D. just woke up so I got to do the wake and bake all over again ! 
Nes I always germed in paper towel until I started trying to make these mutants !-- The instructions said start the seed in water ---so I did and they germed no problem !  When my Dawg seed I'm working with germed I drained the bottle and add my Zombie Juice !--- The rapidly dividing cells are taking in water so I use DMSO to piggy back the chemical into the plant cells !--- It has to get mutagenic chemical into every cell without killing the plant !-- Most will die !-- Not enough and it's  a fail !--- These plants that survived were germed in the poison and were in it longer at a lower concentration !-- I'll know more in a few days !---


----------



## Keef

OF I read that article about DEA having a hearing about changing weed from schedule 1 !---I also saw at the bottom where Chuck Rosenburg said if we want to have a discussion about legalizing a addictive and dangerous drug let's  have that conversation but don't call it medicine because it's not !---I 'm gonna work the auto censor because that **** *******- can go **** himself !--Really it's  not medicine U **** ?-What we're this guy's qualifications? -- This ******* is the a** hole who is in charge of drug policy ? ---


----------



## Rosebud

Old fogey, i hope your son feels a lot better. Glad you could take him, you better smoke two joints.

Couch was delivered and broken and sent back.. bummer, me rb moved the piano and furniture ... oh dear. The manager will call me..


----------



## Kraven

oh the aches and pains. Today I'm taking it easy, work is set to begin Monday so will have construction crew in and around the house for about a week or so. I'm doing some last minute internet shopping, smoking some buzzberry and prolly gonna nap in a few...I'll be back at it tomorrow early in the morning.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Sounds like U deserve it OF !--- D.D. just woke up so I got to do the wake and bake all over again !
> Nes I always germed in paper towel until I started trying to make these mutants !-- The instructions said start the seed in water ---so I did and they germed no problem ! When my Dawg seed I'm working with germed I drained the bottle and add my Zombie Juice !--- The rapidly dividing cells are taking in water so I use DMSO to piggy back the chemical into the plant cells !--- It has to get mutagenic chemical into every cell without killing the plant !-- Most will die !-- Not enough and it's a fail !--- These plants that survived were germed in the poison and were in it longer at a lower concentration !-- I'll know more in a few days !---


 
Sending you some MoJo for the mutation.  I'm going to use a glass of water for my next bunch of seeds.  Sound like a plan.  I got this dead space in the back of my house.  That is going to be a clone area.  Or something.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Nes, I take a small juice glass and pour a little tap water in and drop my seeds in. In a day or so I see the seeds crack open and a root comes out. Once I see that I plant them in seed starter soil and away we go.


 
Morning YD thank you I am going to try it next time.  Well I think I'll pop a couple of those Bubblicios in a cup of water right now.


----------



## Keef

Mojo must be working Nes !-- I'm looking for certain signs that I got it done !--- Extra thick tap root with a bump on it !--- First one to clear the dirt has a thick tap root with a bump exactly where it should be !---I thought maybe my Zombie Juice was too weak because too many live !-- Maybe not !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hi guys just popped in to say howdy. Hope you guys have a wounderful day,,well,,night now. Lol
Im wore to the hell out. Heading home tomorrow.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Hopper glad things are going well. I'm sure you will be glad to see your wife and grand daughter.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What up Dog ? -- All it takes is money ? -- I wish ! --Sure post those pics I sent !-- I sent him a pic of how my boxes work and a pic of my next crop !--
> Umbra T.E. hash ? -- Not another word about how high Keef gets! --T.E. hash would make it hard to find the floor !--- I'm drooling just thinking about it !--- T.E. oil was gonna be my secret weapon till I started messing with these mutants !--- Looking for a trick pony !-- I said --Put the trademark in the plant !--- I want them to know that this is different !-- Prepackaged hash oil cartidges going a long way from me !-As far as anyone around here is concerned - I'm a proud follower of the great Harry J. Anslinger !--- The hero of drug policy !
> Weed is da devil !--- The spawn of Satan out there grow that crap telling everyone it's medicine !-- Need to just lock all them dope fiends up !---


 It was left over from last summer and has just been sitting in those 32 gallon rubber maid containers. To get an idea of how much we did, I used 20lbs of dry ice. Still have a couple dozen more of those containers to empty. I was going to try and get someone to do CO2 extraction but I haven't found anyone willing to do it. There are tons of people that will do butane extraction, but I was looking for a better product. The hash works nicely.


----------



## Keef

U a good man Hopper --We'll leave to porch light on for U !--- 
Umbra --U need a CO2 hash oil machine !--- I know it's  hard to have to smoke all that old T.E. hash !--- If I was close I'd come help U !-- I got my GG #4 girl so now I'm looking for a boy !--- Got a T.E. girl waiting on him !-- I'm think it's time to get my grow on !--- All goes well with this cycle I'll start on getting the spare room set up !--- It won't be like Umbra's garage grow but it's  a start !--- Everything else is back up for if I don't get my Unique Frankenplant !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Could this be the elusive Keef & his herd? 

View attachment 20160407_183250.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nope !--Couldn't be me I was at church !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Which one is Keef? :rofl:


----------



## Keef

If it was me I didn't burn nothing at the beach that would be against the law !-- Hopper U a Wildman !---Are U high again ?


----------



## Rosebud

That is a great picture of the family. Those puppies don't like the person taking the picture or anything..they love their mom.


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose !-- The puppies do love D.D. !-- I think they were tired we had just finished a walk !-- They were ready to go home !--- We were sitting there watching some dude with a 3 wheel go cart looking thing being pulled around by a kite !--- Might need me one of them !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> If it was me I didn't burn nothing at the beach that would be against the law !-- Hopper U a Wildman !---Are U high again ?



Nope,,,not high,,had a couple Dos Equis. I rooming with someone i wont smoke around.  A real bummer. Im gonna be home tomorrow.  Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Got to head back out Tuesday, ,,but not with this guy. Gonna bring my Dank next week. Your the one with the long hair,,,,and short legs right. Lol


----------



## Keef

That would be me Hopper !-- That's bummer about the roomy !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah it pisses me off when ppl say Weed us addicting.  I go without smoking all the time without having withdrawals, withdrawals, withdrawals, and and and im okay..:rofl:


----------



## Keef

U a better man than me !--- Without weed --I be looking for a fight !--- and I'm too old to be fighting !--


----------



## Evets1989

Hey everyone.   Hope everyone had a decent day atleast.     It's been a busy one.  Trying to run the business and move all our stuff either to trash or RV and without any smoke for the pain and stress.  Just finally picked up a smoked and back is feeling much better.    Changed the oil for the second time on my RV and finally stopped the engine from tapping so a ton of stress lifted off about it making it to the Property 15miles away   Lol.   May girls are doing well.    I just took a cutting off my biggest this evening and I guess we're see how it does.   I set it down inside the Bubbler that j have my other plant in.    Wasn't sure if the nutrient were good or bad for rooting.   But j figured even if it doesn't root it may just keep growing and show me what kind that plant is and I'll atleast know what strain that one is.   Lol.  No.  I doubt I'd get that lucky.    Can't wait until we get the TV moved onto the property we rented and the. I can actually get my stuff set up a ton better and start growing som good Qaulity ones.      For my situation.  I think these are doing pretty well.  Well 3 out of 4 are great.   The one.  Not so much.   That stretchy stem is the one I'm concerned about.   We're see.    I buried her a little deeper and see how it goes for now


----------



## Keef

Evening Evets !--Cuz I root in the same solution I grow in and they root just fine !--- I know others say clone in ambient light and use tap water !--- I have fresh cuts and rooted plants growing in the same box under the same light !--


----------



## Evets1989

Ok.  Good to hear.     I'll see what happens cus I'm not sure if it's an auto or photo and not sure what strain     I gotta keep things tagged better.  Lol.      I switched the pots the first time and instead of doing one at a time I did them all.  Then thought to myself.  "That was dumb".   Lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Which one is Keef? :rofl:



Ha ha! The one with the silver hair, of course!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> That is a great picture of the family. Those puppies don't like the person taking the picture or anything..they love their mom.



I'm not sure who loves who more! Think i love them more!  There would be a nasty custody battle if Keef & I ever divorced!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- U know what time it is !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.. grumpy here..


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone     Today's going to be a stressful day so k got the smoke with me today.  I never use it while working because I have bad side effects from this crap you buy around town.    Wish I had some good meds to help me during the day today.    I'll take a small tiny hit to help the stress and pain a little.  But when it wears off I feel worse.   I need CBD     Strong CBD OIL is what I wish I had.    Stuff helps a lot.   I just don't always want the buzz that comes with it.


----------



## Keef

Evets -- U might want to try a high CBD variety to grow like Nordle !--
Hey Rose !--- Little grumpy down here too !--I'm working on it !---I'm making Grandpa noises this morning !


----------



## Rosebud

1/2 bowl and 2 cups of coffee and still grumpy. oh dear.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Momma said some days just bees that way !-- Working this pipe !--- I'm thinking another cup of coffee (my 2nd) and finish this pipe !--- City doing work out on the street making loud noises and it's starting to irritate me !-- Left arm is being a little beech this morning !-- I was hope it would loosen up some today !--- It can be very frustrating can't it !

I got too many plants coming up from my attempt at polyploidy !--- I've never made or grown a tetra before so this is on the fly !--- My gut says I got it right but more should have died !--- I used a gentler process but I have little doubt I got my Zombie Juice into every living cell in these sprouts !--- The ones that live should be tetraploid !---


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time for Wake and Bake.  Made some ice Hash yesterday.  Got it drying and will be smoking it today.  Just done a little to see if I could do it and it work.  Still got cutting in the frez.  Going to see if I can make some hash a different way.  Time to check the seeds and the babies.  Rose and Keef I hope your grumpiest goes away.  The sun is shining and about 65 out this is a good day.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. 100% chance of rain today and it looks like it. Just 1 of those grey overcast days, reminds me of NJ. 1 of my neighbors is going through a divorce and I guess the property settlement didn't go too well, lol. After they took out the stove, they started removing cabinets from the kitchen walls. But I was really surprised when I saw the hot water heater going on a truck. Their yard looks like a landfill and that is a compliment. I'm guessing anything they leave outside is going to get rained on.
Rose glad you are smoking to help with whatever is bothering you. 1 of my neighbors asked me what I did for a living and I told him I smoke pot full time, 7 days a week, 12 to 16 hours a day because I'm dedicated. I don't expect to talk to him again.


----------



## Keef

I like the attitude Umbra !-- 
Morning Nes !---


----------



## oldfogey8

that made me laugh out loud, umbra. if your neighbor had a sense of humor or a sense of curiosity or just plain some sense, they would have delved into that conversation a whole lot deeper. but you probably have more than enough 'sinse' for the both of you...


----------



## oldfogey8

hey keef - i cut off a bit of my trifoliate branch and i am trying to clone it. i just had some extra height on the clone i have in my tent with my vegetable garden sprouts so i figured i give it a go. not sure where these clones are going to be planted. my spot from last year might be compromised and i am leery of the dept of environmental conservation folks that have been canvasing the woods in these parts the past few springs. i have a feeling i am going to be planting these plants for someone elses enjoyment whether it is the d.e.c. summer hires or some lucky kid that stumbles on the plant...


----------



## ness

Morning Keef, umbra, and of8.  Just check on the babies out of 7 planted solo cups I have 5 that came up.  I am please.


----------



## ness

Fixing to get a movie from Netfix, this is going to be a mellow day for me.  Going to enjoy the outside today.


----------



## ness

Keef love your little dogs, dogs are great They are smarter then some people think.  And the beach if only I could see the beach and it looks peaceful.


----------



## Keef

It should root for U OF !-- My Blueberry  Blast  trifiate boy Trips I got from Umbra came out the ground making 3 leaves but when I topped he went back to making 2 leaves !--- I've kept a piece of him -- I bred him to my B.B. girl --The Widow and Tranquil Elephantizer! --- He growing side by side with his children !--On the other branch of the family tree --I had bred a T.E. male to my Widow and sent some seed to a friend who bred it to a Strawberry Rhino !-- I'm sexing one now !-- So it grows in there beside the Widow it's grandmother ! --- This Gorilla Glue #4 likes what I do !--- She gonna do me right !


----------



## ness

Wow Keef you and DD have quite the set up.  Out side I go have a good day.


----------



## Keef

Not really Nes !-- Veg over a bathtub and bloom in a walk in closet !-- Since the bugs almost wiped us out I hardly have anything in bloom - I'm just mostly using it to sex plants until I have enough rooted clones then I'm gonna fill up bloom and veg. the cuts some before flipping the whole room with B.B. and T.E. cuts !--- Umbra the one with a nice grow room !-- He post pics of the garage but have ya'll ever notice that there is a whole other side to his grow we don't see pics of his cloning /nursery section !--That garage can not be his only grow section!


----------



## Keef

Bugs got all Rose's Purple Haze but one and I got only one of Umbra's Head Trip !-- Not sexed yet !---Papaya took a real hit too !-- Only got a few but should get my girl !---


----------



## Keef

Hey SM !--I see U down there !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

woke up to 30's and an inch of SNOW!!!

these fall colors fit right in.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0510.jpg


----------



## Evets1989

Hey I got a question.   It's kind of silly but don't make fun.  Lol.   Actually two questions.   I'm not used to all the slang words and different terms used for things.   So when you guys say TETRA PLANT.  What are you referring to?   Cus I just think THC when i hear tetra plants.   Lol.        The other second question is.     If I wanted to grow a super small plant.  Or say take a clone or a small plant.    Can I bloom it really early and get like ONE bud off of it?     Or will it even bloom.    So Say I take a clone.  It starts roots.  Can I imediately bloom it and keep it in bloom to get like ONE Bud     And how long would t take just for one bud to bloom?   I know people bloom a clone to see its sex and then re veg it. But can j bloom it into a super small bud?    I want to try making Mini plants for people that want a small discreet grow.      I'm just curious as I've never cloned or tried to do it.    I accidentally grew a super small plant when I was in highschool.   It was like 8inches tall with thick buds.   It looked like a Cola off a huge plant.  It ended up being a solid bud like 8inches long and about 4inches thick but that was the entire plant   Small but was some good good smoke.    Especially for a random bag seed that turned out to be some amazing bud.     I think that was one of my first grows.     But tell me your thoughts and opinions on


----------



## yarddog

Whew.  Taking a break from work.  I booked up my exhaust fan for the closet veg.   Doesn't flow as much as I thought.   I figured 200 cfms would cool my t5's.   Hmm.    Ran my new leg so now I have a dedicated circuit for the bloom cabinet with its power juicing hps.   Ended up with that pink insulation all over me last night.     Forgot my mask, so I was weezing before I knew it.   
My sister had a hysterectomy yesterday, waiting on test results. Dr. wants her to do radiation or chemo soon I can't remember which.   
Well, ill chwck back later.   Glad to see you all doing ok.


----------



## Dalahaze

Those are very pretty flowers Joe420Camel.


----------



## Keef

Dalahaze --Welcome to the O.F.C. !--

Joe looks like snow got all over that plant !--Thanks for the bud porn !

Evets -- This Tetra thing is not natural and there are only 3 people I know of that are making these things --Billy Budd in Canada ---Budda Seed in Spain --and me !--- As for little plants that's  what I been doing for 2 years !--- I root clones out grow them to about 8 inches and flip the lights to bloom !-- I did what is called a Sea of Green !---A bunch of little plants !---As for how long it takes to finish a plant each variety is different !
AK-47--Will finish in about 47 days after U change the lights to 12/12 !---Then U got some Sativas that take 3 months !---Go and take a look at Seedfinder.com! ---As list of 7,000 varieties and where to get them !


----------



## Keef

Dog --I'm sorry to hear about your sister hope all turns out well !--

Joe --That's straight up DWC U do right ?


----------



## Keef

Evets - this is what I do !--The box full of babies are my next crop !-- The other pic shows what inside my boxes !--- There is a nute solution that the pump sprays the roots!--- The big yellow and black boxes are my bloom boxes !-- I can start with the plants close together then spread them out to other boxes as they get bigger ! 

View attachment 20160404_205052.jpg


View attachment 20151213_113112.jpg


----------



## umbra

Evets1989 said:


> Hey I got a question.   It's kind of silly but don't make fun.  Lol.   Actually two questions.   I'm not used to all the slang words and different terms used for things.   So when you guys say TETRA PLANT.  What are you referring to?   Cus I just think THC when i hear tetra plants.   Lol.        The other second question is.     If I wanted to grow a super small plant.  Or say take a clone or a small plant.    Can I bloom it really early and get like ONE bud off of it?     Or will it even bloom.    So Say I take a clone.  It starts roots.  Can I imediately bloom it and keep it in bloom to get like ONE Bud     And how long would t take just for one bud to bloom?   I know people bloom a clone to see its sex and then re veg it. But can j bloom it into a super small bud?    I want to try making Mini plants for people that want a small discreet grow.      I'm just curious as I've never cloned or tried to do it.    I accidentally grew a super small plant when I was in highschool.   It was like 8inches tall with thick buds.   It looked like a Cola off a huge plant.  It ended up being a solid bud like 8inches long and about 4inches thick but that was the entire plant   Small but was some good good smoke.    Especially for a random bag seed that turned out to be some amazing bud.     I think that was one of my first grows.     But tell me your thoughts and opinions on


I will try my best to explain what a tetra is. Normally in nature, cannabis is a diploid. That is, it has 10 pairs of chromosomes. By manipulating it's DNA, it is possible to increase the amount of chromosomes so that there are 10 groups of 5, called a tetraploid. By increasing the number of chromosome, it gives mutated genetic code a chance to make a major change in the plants characteristics. Keef is looking for a plant that produces more THC than a normal plant can.


----------



## Keef

4 groups of 10 !-- Yep !--Wildman in Texas doing genetic modification in a pickle jar !--- Umbra's  right I'm trying to make a legend but I would be do back flips to break 30%THC !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- We was both wrong !-- Normal diploid has 2 strands of chromosomes --- Genetic doubling like I'm attempting will cause there to be 4 strands of chomosomes !-- Like Umbra said this will cause mutations in   the plant !--- It's a crap shoot !--No telling what mutation will pop up !-- I'll be doing this over and over till I find what I want !--What do I want ? --When prohibition ends I want a Frankenplant ain't nobody can touch and they can get it no where else but from me !-- I win !


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's so hard living with a genius!  Getting my mind ready for work tonight. We're a little low on weed, so no caps today-- sucks! I still can't believe how ingesting weed can keep a person mentally stable; all the pharmaceuticals in the world couldn't do what it does without terrible side effects.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef said:


> Dog --I'm sorry to hear about your sister hope all turns out well !--
> 
> Joe --That's straight up DWC U do right ?
> 
> Joe looks like snow got all over that plant !--


.

Healing thoughts her way YD! 


Dalahaze --Welcome to MP



yupper Keef, DWC  and a lil more snow 

clone rooted into 1"x1" RockWool ---> 4x4x4 RW cube in 6" netpot 
5 gallon tote
pump & air stones
fishtank heater @68 F (in the basement things can get a lil chilly during winter nights)
continuous pH/ppm/temp monitor (5.5 - 6.1) 
distilled water
GH flora 3-part +/- (cal/mag , Epsom salt, flora Nectar)

practice

:48: 

View attachment PICT0512.jpg


View attachment PICT0514.jpg


----------



## Keef

Joe continous monitor ? -- I need to look at those again !--- Fish tank heater ? --Smooth move ! ---ook like U got the nutes dialed in !--- Practice-practice- practice !--- That's what's  addictive about growing weed !--


----------



## umbra

DD, I stream a radio station back in Philly and they play that song, " I JUST WANT TO GET HIGH BY THE BEACH" a lot. Good beat, funny song.


----------



## umbra

I think most people looking at genetics, look to Mendel's equations, but I think Luther Burbank is a better source for plant breeding.


----------



## Keef

Keef's equation is a shotgun blast and I want the stuff on the fringes !--- Before anything else I have to be able to induce polyploidy or it's a moot point !--


----------



## Keef

I did have 4 plants survive my first attempt !--- 2 may not make it !--The healthiest-- Alpha the healthiest --Has a mutation !--- It makes 2 sets of leaves  then the third set has no grow point in the middle !--I'm waiting to see if it repeats the  pattern !--- Don't know if that is a desirable trait yet but if there is one mutation there should be more than one mutation !--- If it is a female the proof will be in she smoke !--Smoke don't lie !


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon O.F.C been a busy day. .got five plants trimmed  and repotted took three more clones. .potted up a couple clones. ..still trying to dial in the neighbors tent trying lights at 24/7 to keep temperature up without running a heater. ...
Almost 4:20 what you think we burn one:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -About to get D.D. off to work !--- Got my evening planned out !-- Watching concerts of VH-1 Classic --- On now is Robert Plant and the Band of Joy -- Robert Plant performing with a Led Zeppelin cover band --- Then David Gilmore from Pink Floyd performing Back to back concerts! ---and stay high !---- Can U hear it ? -- Hangman !


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Afternoon O.F.C been a busy day. .got five plants trimmed  and repotted took three more clones. .potted up a couple clones. ..still trying to dial in the neighbors tent trying lights at 24/7 to keep temperature up without running a heater. ...
> Almost 4:20 what you think we burn one:48:


I'm in...smoking some of BOG's blue kush.


----------



## mrcane

Papaya. 

View attachment 20160408_110322.jpg


----------



## Keef

Work it Cane !--What U got your neighbor set up with ? -- What U got for outside this spring ?


----------



## mrcane

Sounds like a great line up Keef. ..Turn it up. ..I can almost hear it. ..


----------



## Dalahaze

That flower is very pretty Mr. Cane.


----------



## mrcane

Got him a 4 X 4 tent 600 watt digital  HPS. .MH 
Set him up with 5 papaya in veg. ..soon as I move his plants out. ..tomorrow. ..I will be soaking some seeds for outside. ..thinking Nurse Larry. ..some papaya clones. .. some of the hippies dawg ...probably something else I am sure. ..


----------



## Keef

What up Dala ? -- They do be some fine weed up in the O.F.C. !

Cane U can have 15 outside ? -- Sex them first !--  Then U can take clones from them all summer if U want !-- U know I got 2 more boxes sitting beside that one in the pic ?-- Looking like I'm gonna have me a Strawberry Rhino girl !---  Got some Papaya to be sexed soon !-- That GG#4 is gonna be a beast !---She like what I do !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im home and tired. Gonna smoke a bowl and chill.  My Granddaughter is spending the night with her Parents. You guys are awesome.  Always make Weedhopper laugh,,even when i dont wanna. 
Thank you,,,my friends.  :48::48::48:


----------



## Rosebud

Best wishes to your sister YD.

Yes, it is 5:30 here and I am off to bed. I seem to be sick. 

Tell ya later..too tired. Good night my friends.

Glad you are home WH. Peace to ya dude.


----------



## WeedHopper

Peace right back at ya Mam.


----------



## Keef

Burn it Hopper !

Rose take care of yourself !


----------



## mrcane

:48: :48:   I'm in... Smoking some Cheese    :48:  :48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> What up Dala ? -- They do be some fine weed up in the O.F.C. !
> 
> Cane U can have 15 outside ? -- Sex them first !--  Then U can take clones from them all summer if U want !-- U know I got 2 more boxes sitting beside that one in the pic ?-- Looking like I'm gonna have me a Strawberry Rhino girl !---  Got some Papaya to be sexed soon !-- That GG#4 is gonna be a beast !---She like what I do !



  Keef ...how old are they when you flip them...  Love your set up everyone is doing it a little different....Have you grown that S.Rhino out before?  GG #4 You got a pair or you just growing out Mama???   Yaaaaaa......


----------



## Keef

That's what I like about weed U can grow it so many ways !-- No I haven't grown out a Strawberry Rhino! -- I had a clone that Green Santa brought me once that I put under light wet and kilt it !--Live and learn !--- I got straight up Strawberry Rhino  and what I call a Strawberry Elephant! -- T.E. dad --Widow mom-- like Giggy grew last year -- and the Gloman bred it to his Strawberry Rhino stud !--- I'm hoping for a nice Strawberry out of the 2 !-- I got high hopes for this Blueberry Elephant --I bred using Umbra's BPU-X-B.B on my T.E. !

Cane -- I got a couple more GG#4 to sex and I'm looking for a male !--So I don't have a breeding pair --yet !---
I got plans to use a GG#4 boy on my T.E. !-- Gonna be nasty !--


----------



## mrcane

I Like the sounds of that GG #4 heard some Good things.....


----------



## Keef

Cane I missed the question !--Not that I'm I'm high or anything !-- How tall are they when I sex them ? -- About 4 -6 inches tall !--- After I see hair I wait a couple more days to make sure it doesn't hermie --then back to veg. to be cloned !--- What I was doing before the bug wars was a rotation where I moved a bunch of 6-8 inch plants to bloom every 2 weeks !--Takes a sheet load of clones and U got to start with a clone surplus!-- That's  why I have a high capacity !-- The terepenes --the oils responsible for the smell --Can't fully develop since U veg such a short time !-- Since the bugs almost wiped us out we changing up how we do stuff !-- I'm filling up my bloom and veg. there until they about 18 inches tall then flip the room to bloom !--I'll be running a summer grow with U guys --I'll just be inside !


----------



## Keef

GG#4 gonna have to be a beast to best my Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi but I gots to know !


----------



## Keef

U guys ain't dumb !-- Keef collecting all these girls ? -- U know I'm up to something !---It don't have to make sense yet !--- There may be a twisted plan ! ---End of Prohibition be coming and I don't play fair !---


----------



## mrcane

Got ya  Bud I like the idea, why grow them out if they gonna be boys...Soakin seed tomorrow....


----------



## Keef

If U have time let them get over 6" Cane !--It's kinda stressful for the plant !- Start quite a few of each variety so U have a choice !--- Keep the ones that grow best for U !


----------



## mrcane

:aok:   one more hit & i'm out .... ....


----------



## Evets1989

Sorry.  Have had a busy day and still didn't get the bills paid yet.   And after yesterday changin oil on RV and she stopped making noise and I was relieved     Now today it's running weird and tomorrow morning we got to drive it 15 or so miles      I'm so nervous I've been smoking like crazy.   And I don't smoke cigs at all.    I need to get my vaporizer back out.     So much to do and I feel like crap.    Really need some good news and a few weeks of just good things happening.   Lol.    Plants are doing really good.   The cutting I took is still green and standing up but it is a little droopy    I figured that's normal?   It gonna droop a little right?      I'm really trying to practice patience with growing and patience period so the growing is really helping me with the nerves and patience.   It's very relaxing to grow and watch where your product comes from


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Stoners. Weedhopper home and up early. Coffee and a bowl. My Granddaughter stayed with her parents last night.  I know i should be enjoying the quite time,,,but i sure missed her. This retired Outlaw has sure turned into a softy,,or possibly even mush. Dont care though,,much better then ppl thinking im some mean *******. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Hey wh, mush is good. Will you see her this weekend I hope?

We had another swarm of bees yesterday. I love bees. We called some bee guys to come and get um.. they were happy to get them. I stood in the middle of the swarm again.. it is the most awesome feeling. they are gentle when they swarm. It was estimated there were 8-10 thousand bees and I was in the middle of them. I love that so much. I petted them, seriously. I petted the 13 inch swarm hanging off the tree branch. But the most fun was when the guys ( a scientist where mr rb used to work)  and us burnt one in the back yard.. they said we were a pleasant surprise... I love this state. Pictures to follow if i can make this camera work.


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.   Today's the big day we try to drive the RV to our new space and move into the RV.   Wish us luck and hope and pray the RV makes it and we don't lose everything.  Gotta hide my plants outside for the trip.   No plates on the RV and if something happens I don't want 4 weed plants inside    Lol.  That would be the last thing i need right now.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--  Rose I told U yesterday that some days just bees that way !--- I think I pulled a muscle yesterday I'm hurting some but I had worse on my eyeball !---

Hopper an old softy ? -- Put that little girl in danger and I bet that Outlaw in Hopper would come out all over U !--It ain't gone !

Evets -- Good Luck on your move !


----------



## Evets1989

Thanks.    Ugh.  I'm stressing this bad.  Lol.   I want to smoke before but I also want to be on full alert and my luck I'd get a case of the paranoids and think every car is a cop.  Lol.     
I think it will make it there.  I hope.  Lol.        If not I guess I'll be pulling a 32' RV with a full size Ford E150  and my second driver isn't experienced with towing so that will be a stressful tow.  Haha.            You guys grow the White widow.    Does anyone grow the White widow & Big buds strain mix ?       Since you all have read I mixed up my plants.   But I think I know what two of them are.   They are the only two with really long internodal branches stretching up to the top of the plant.    The other two barely have any branches.     After looking at a bunch of pics of WWxBB in veg.   They all look to have super long inter branches too     Being that's a big difference between the two.   Pretty sure these two are the WWxBB plants.     Does anyone have any in veg that could post some pics of the node branches.  Or whatever their called.   I can't remember all the names.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

I haven't grown those Evets... bummer on  the mix up.

Keef, you did say that. lol

Good morning old fogey.


----------



## Keef

Evets I grow straight White Widow !-- She'll be 3 years old in August !-- Sativas stretch more Indica but it's  hard to tell !-- Just grow'm don't matter which is which ! ---Put them outside if U can and let them go till fall !
A couple years ago an elderly couple pulled thier RV onto the shoulder of the road the exhaust set the grass underneath on fire !---Burned the R.V. and the load of weed they were hauling !--


----------



## oldfogey8

good morning to all...


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rain and more rain. Smoke weed, then smoke some more weed.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got most of my chores done.  Than after it going to be a beautiful day at the homestead.  Made that hash yesterday and I sure do love the buzz.  Save a little for today and thinking of that it time for my Wake and Bake. :tokie:


----------



## Evets1989

Wow.   That's some crazy stuff with rv catching fire.     Weird that the exhaust caught grass on fire.   Something was definately wrong with that rv for it to get that hot.       I'm Def. taking my plants out before the drive.   And I don't think k can put them outside at all.   But I haven't really checked out the new property much yet.     The women that is renting it to us has a few boats parked there.   It's her house and property with a little horse pasture.   She remts spots out to make extra income.   Smart.  Lol.     We rented a spot.   We're the only ones living there so it should be pretty quiet and peaceful.   She said there's trails to walk on too so maybe I can put a few outside too.   That'd be awesome.   I'll put my Mother plants outside and just talk clippings and clones for inside grows like you do Keef.   I'm going to start getting it set up similar to what you do.   That's what I want to do is small plants.  And I want to breed my own medicine


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !--- 
Evets it's not easy as it sounds !-- Takes 3 or 4 complete grows before U start figuring things out in the south  !--- We got bugs and critters that love weed !
I need some coffee --Time to burn !


----------



## yarddog

OFC!    I took an easy day today.     Been smoking and eating all day.      My sister went home today.   They want to do radiation as a precaution.   Seems like she will be OK.    Thanks all for your thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## Keef

Good news Dog!-- Will she use cannabis ?-- Might help !-- If U can't get RSO my canna caps are better than nothing -- Eating weed in some form would help her get through Chemo !-


----------



## Rosebud

YD, i hear that uterine cancer is very curable... I am glad she is going home. How old is she? she may have some hormone issues...poor lady.

went to a plants sale today with proceeds going to hospice...win win.


----------



## Keef

Got to rack the wine this evening !---Huh ?--Now U know about as much as I do about making wine !--All I can do is follow the directions !--- I already see a problem using fermentation to create more available CO2 in the grow room !-- Primary fermentation only takes a week and to get enough CO2 to make a difference I need to ferment in a 5 gallon primary fermenter --5 gallons of wine a week !---Sorry but that's a lot of wine !--- My evil wife D.D. -- When I explained it to her she say isn't there a way to concentrate it so U don't end up with that much !--- Next day she starts showing me pics of stove top stills and copper pot stills !--- Did U know that a still has to be shipped in clear wrap so everyone can see what it is ? --  That ain't right !---


----------



## Keef

I guess if I had a still it wouldn't cost anything for the alcohol to make RSO !--- If get caught I'm gonna be in soo much trouble !---  I don't even drink anymore !--- I'll make her some wine then I guess I start making sugar shine and ferment it in the grow room !--


----------



## mrcane

Wow Rose, How cool is that. ..but to many b has full blown M.S. the other one has a mitochondrial disorder that they can not figureout. ..she recently had an episode were she had no control of movement. .I guess it was not pretty ...Anyway. ...
   Keef keep making that wine. ..I love it but no more for me. ...Hey mama wants to get high....:48:


----------



## Keef

Got D.D. off to work !--Time to burn !-- I don't know Cane !-- I'll make her some wine but I'm not so sure about CO2 for the grow room by fermentation! --- Prohibition Ends --- I need alcohol for RSO --- I can make it  !--But I'm kinda committed to some Cherry Brandy !-- For which I'll need a still !--I'll just have to make me one !--Ain't hard !
About weed -- I don't want to say it out loud because that might jinx me !--- If it lives ?--  I have succeeded in making one of them U know whats !


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, we need to get you growing Harlequin or at least nordle for your family, i know you said they aren't interested but maybe with all the new research?  If I remember right the  mitochondria is the energy part of the blood?  That sounds horrible for your sister.


----------



## Rosebud

You go keef, you got this.


----------



## Evets1989

Ummm.  If you want co2 for the grow room.   Set a bowl of baking soda somewhere and hang a dropper bottle above it with vinegar in it.    Vinegar and baking soda makes CO2.   .    Or have you tried that and it failed?    Never tried it.  Just read it somewhere and thought it was a kool way to do it


----------



## Evets1989

And I grew up with my father making homeade wine.   His was like brandy tho. It would burn like whiskey if you drank his personal.     He made some great wine and I've made a few batches but I have tried to get him to make some but he doesn't.    My dads kind of just sitting out in the country alone withering away     He's earned his land and house     Wish he would try the canna medicines tho.   I think it would help him alot


----------



## Rosebud

I don't even know if big growers use co2 anymore, do they?


----------



## Rosebud

Evets, have you talked to your dad about it? how old is he? was he a hippie in the day?


----------



## Keef

U know it Rose !--- but this can't be a one time thing---I want this as a skill !--- Of course I want a girl but I had to have all these girls to do what I want if it is a boy !-- Sure I'll have seed for the locals !--- Terminator seed !--- Good Luck if they try to breed them !--See ya when U want some more seed !

 Cane sorry about your sister --That's  a genetic disorder isn't it ? -- 

Evets I'm just messing around !--- If the grow room was isolated I could put in a CO2 tank and regulator system but we have to live her so there's  not much I can do right now !


----------



## Evets1989

I don't know.  He doesn't and won't answer....honestly at-least       He is 64    And he is afraid it will mess with his epilepsy so he won't even try it.   He said before that a seizure is the worse feeling in the world and he just sounds like he doesn't want to risk having one cause his meds have kept them away for a long time.  He goes years without them.     But I told him one time.  Dad.  Do you know any potheads who have epilepsy.   He though to himself and said no.  I.said well there ya go then.  Lol.  I was like 16 maybe tho then.   Lol


----------



## Evets1989

It's kool Keef.    But yeah I figured the baking soda and vinegar thing is natural and supposed to work to make co2    So why not if its effieceint.   If it is.  Lol.    Wasn't sure if anyone else ever heard about that or tried it


----------



## Dalahaze

The chemical reaction actually occurs in two steps. First, there is double displacement reaction in which acetic acid in vinegar reacts with sodium bicarbonate to form sodium acetate and carbonic acid. Carbonic acid is unstable and undergoes a decomposition reaction to produce the carbon dioxide gas.

The carbon dioxide escapes the solution as bubbles. The bubbles are heavier than air, so the carbon dioxide collects at the surface of the container or overflows it&#8230; A dilute sodium acetate solution remains after the reaction. The resulting reaction is not efficient enough to make it feasible.


----------



## Keef

Dala got the chemistry !--Evening Cuz !-- U got any microbiology up your sleeve ?


----------



## Evets1989

Hey.   I was just wondering.   Has anyone else heard of this low stress technique of just pulling the newer side leaves around and underneath the old ones.   So the light actually gets down to the smaller branches while the plant grows out still.       Does it have a name.   I just read about it and seen it somewhere years ago that when you top a plant.  Twist those around and under the old branch and the light gets to the trim and smaller branches better for bigger budding too.        Anyone ever seen this.  Done this?   Heard of this?    Lol 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef

Evets -Low stress training ? --- Check out SCROG !-- That would be -- Screen of Green !


----------



## Rosebud

Evets, would he read a study about seizures and pot? He wouldn't have to go off his seizure medicine.


----------



## Evets1989

He just isn't the type to try it.    I really don't think he will.    Too old fashion and set in his ways.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I don't even know if big growers use co2 anymore, do they?


All of the ones I know do. Keef, the CO2 from brewing is not enough to increase the atmospheric levels. I am at 2,000ppm with my generator.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  My dad is the same way !---It's  against the law !--End of conversation !---  

Umbra I wasn't sure that fermenting would provide enough CO2!-- Just trying to kill 2 birds with one stone !--- Should I need alcohol for RSO it would be a lot cheaper to make your own and might as well ferment it in the grow room !

Hope all have a great day !


----------



## Keef

Dala --Bud porn in the morning !-- Make my day !-- I'm still foggy --What variety U got there !---  Afraid to post a pic !-- U ain't one of them Outlaw growers from a prohibition state are U ?


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.      So I didn't want to talk about it yesterday much but the RV didn't make it.    Got down the road and turned and it started losing power bad like running out of fuel.   I stopped for a bit and it would run fine for a few hundred yards and do it again.    So I turned around and came back.    We're going to try again today.  I drained the gas out and it's nasty brown and chunky so I'm hoping that's all that's wrong.    I drained it and going to put fresh in today and see what happens I guess.      

Plants got some sunshine and fresh air yesterday tho.    Doing well     Going to start the next plant and set it up for SCROG     I want to try it again.  I've done it once but didn't have enough stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all my friends. Im going to Traders Village today with my Granddaughter. Its a huge flea market in the Dallas area. Got some Sweet Island Skunk yesterday, ,,yummy.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Umbra, of course you right, i only know one "big" grower and they don't use it. I guess my point is you need to know how to grow and have some grows under your belt.. as they say, dialed in.  Not for the small home grower? would you agree with that?

Bummer, evets, you be careful. Plants do love being outside.

None of my gg4 broke soil, either did the AG or satoris BUMMER...but i have about 18 or so tiny babies with there faces turned to the light.  I am going to have to get a sativa going soon.

Have fun WH. hugs to you. and even a little:heart:
Coffee is good... smoke to follow...


----------



## Keef

Looks like I might have me a fine Strawberry Rhino girl !-- I'm in mourning today !-- I'm 61 !---Ain't no going back I'm old !  --


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--- There are no clones yet but I know dis guy got a fine GG#4 girl !--- There's  also this P.H. that wants to be sexed soon along with some Papaya and a couple Dawgs !--- I got a fine looking sativa in Umbra's Head Trip !--Since we got rid of the bugs the grow is thriving !---We gonna grow some weed this year !


----------



## Rosebud

happy birthday day are very own keef!!!!

View attachment marijuana cake.jpg​


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--  My dad is the same way !---It's  against the law !--End of conversation !--- !
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all have a great day !



    Morning O.F.C. Yep that's  How my sisters are. But the laws they are a changin..... Plus you still get these doctors that say there is no science behind it..
 My neurologist was all for it.... 

   I don't care what the Laws are .... Let's Puff...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Cane, i will join you. my papaya seeds were the first to pop. followed by Kravens fem'd night shade..who knew fem seeds popped first?

Lets smoke this stuff.  Keef, i am glad you were born!


----------



## mrcane

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ...BUDDY...:guitar::banana:   You still got a Lotta weed to grow...


----------



## Keef

I want a real cake like that one day !

Cane -- No doctor down here would dare advocate mmj !--- I'm like U though --Don't care what your stupid weed laws say !--- Yes I smoke the hell out some weed and eat alot too !-- I lost almost a decade to thier legal poison !--- Weed is good medicine even if used recreationally! --  End of Conversation !--


----------



## mrcane

Got seeds Soaking Last Night.....
  5 Ea. Nurse Larry
  6     GDP X Black Rose
   6    BPU  X  Blueberry Blast
   7    Hippies Dawg....
   See what pops  Might have to put some more  Soakin....


----------



## Keef

Cane we had trouble germing those GDP-X-Black Rose seed !--I hope U can get the to come up !--- The BPU-X-B.B. -- Should do U right !---Those Dawg seed are very fertile most if not all will germ for U !


----------



## Keef

Strawberry Rhino ?


----------



## Rosebud

I need a sativa stat.


----------



## mrcane

Next soak.... strawberry ice.  Strawberry rhino 
So these all sound like indica strains. ..No?


----------



## mrcane

Best way to put Good drain holes in solo cups?
Never used them ,Got a few clear ones look like they would Crack easy. ..


----------



## Rosebud

I cut slits with my scissors or poke holes with a skewer, i do like 4 at a time.


----------



## mrcane

Nice..... Thanks Rose. .smoking on some Jilly Bean a 50/50 hybrid,  a nice day time smoke :48:


----------



## yarddog

I stack several together and heat up a Phillips head screwdriver and melt drain holes.


----------



## Rosebud

Good idea YD. how do you heat it up?


----------



## Keef

I use those 4 oz paper cups to start seed not the plastic ones !
Cane that Strawberry Ice is a  Strawberry Rhino dad crossed on a Jamaican Ice mom ! -- She is a sativa --He is a hybrid !--


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> I stack several together and heat up a Phillips head screwdriver and melt drain holes.



I like it. ..:aok:

Nice Keef. .better drop some of those. Also. ...ice & rhino


----------



## Rosebud

Birthday boy, do you get to have a cake and or pie or what?


----------



## Keef

Cane those Hippie's Dawg seed are -- Chem91-x-The Sugar -x- Chernobyl !

Those are the seed I'm trying to modify !-- The last attempt I treated about 50-60 and at least 8 are gonna live !---That's  too many !-- I'll grow them out anyway and see what I got !--- Soon as I can clear them out --I do it again-- Just a Itsy-Bitsy bit stronger !-- My 4 other little mutants just may live !-- They some messed up little plants !--- This batch are screwed up too !-- but they live !


----------



## Keef

No we gonna go get me a big lobster and steak later this week !--When U work at the hospital holidays and birthday- anniversaries end up just being another day !-- I'm really not partial to celebrating being a year older !-- but I'll use any excuse for a piece of prime rib or a lobster / king crab clusters !--


----------



## mrcane

Think I already see tiny tail on some of the hippies dawg going to get little soil warmed up 
Enjoy the Lobsta as they say in N.E.


----------



## Keef

Cane those seed germinated for me while soaking in poison !-- They very fertile !-- Maybe that's why I'm having so much trouble killing them !


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy Birthday Keef. Old goat. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hopper !-- My littlest black and white dog got a sticker burr in his lip ! --- I got it out but it was like petting a chainsaw !-- He ate me up ! ---My poor fingers !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper O.F.C. ? -- I'm making a pizza run !


----------



## Rosebud

Neighbors brought us dinner. Chicken soup for me and a chili thing for mr rb. that was nice...Pays to keep the neighbors high. lol she is a great neighbor and a good trimmer.
Happy birthday again keef.


----------



## ness

Hello OFC

Happy BD Keef.


----------



## Keef

I don't like pizza anymore !--I am soo full!

Evening Nes -Rose !--- Thanks for the birthday wishes !--


----------



## Evets1989

Well.    Bubbles got knocked over today.    I was moving things and knocked my BubbleTronics setup and my plant "Bubbles".  I named her that.   Lol.   But she didn't snap off.  She linked over tho.    So I switched out the small bubble tank to a fish tank so now she's in deeper water to maybe get some roots higher up closer to the kink.   It's at the bottom so I hope it will be ok.   If she grows out and oasses through it.  It may be a ok SCROG plant.   Let it tilt I've in its side and scream the top of the tank and keep her short and bushy      I'll see how it goes.     Of if she doesn't die one me.     I got a Money Makers seedling started and 2Cuttings trying to root to putt it in the Bubble system also probably.     Going to do a mini SCROG.  Just cus I like the way the plants look when you too
Them and bush them out.   So kool looking


----------



## Keef

Evening Everts get a piece of 4 inch square wire the tuck the top of the plant back under the wire -make it go round and round tucking it back under the wire when the space is about half full turn the lights to 12/12 and keep tucking it back under the wire until it starts making bud then the whole flat plant will send bud up thru the wire !--At least I think that's the way Hippie did it ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop! Got to stay home tonight with the birthday boy!  He opted out on the cake; said he'd prefer some more LEDS!  So, he's got 5 lights on their way! Guess next year he's gonna want a CO2 extractor thingy!  Afterall,  it's his birthday! So cool about those bees Rose! I would like to try that. Good to see you out WH!  Boy, Evets your move sounds familiar; our move from Louisiana to Texas after the big hurricane of 2005 was a freaking nightmare-- and, that's an understatement! Hope you have some good coming your way. But, then again, any time you have a little weed is good! Haven't seen Kraven in a while; guess he's tied up with his renovations. Thought about him when I was being entertained by the guys on Mountain Monsters-- they were just about to catch them a Big Foot! Sorry Kraven, if you're out there!  Cane, your Papaya are beautiful. I finally have a few that will be ready to sex pretty soon. Been wanting some every since I got the pleasure of trying some-- tastes heavenly!  Gonna have to send Keef out for some of that crappy brickweed soon; just hate that, but some is better than none & ours just isn't ready yet. As they say, patience is a virtue!  Planning to put out some nematodes tonight-- die you little root bastids!  This last bit of Widow we are smoking turns me into a regular Chatty Cathy! Hope I didn't bore you guys!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Stormy tonight. Just lost electricity. Bummer. No night owls at the OFC? Hopefully my nematodes are munching away, or even better, dying of starvation!


----------



## Rosebud

Good monday morning peeps, I am the first one up today?  Get up you pot heads, time to smoke a doobie or a bowl or whatev.
DD, nice to see you. wow, 5 lights? you are a wonderful wife.  Who needs cake when you have new lights. I hope all your papayas are girls.  I planted some too.  

Kraven be careful today working on your shed... 

Planting some more seeds to replace the duds.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh!--Face is hurting some !-- I had stuff to do today too !-- Oh well !--The spirit is strong but the flesh is weak !--- Where's my pipe ? -- I need coffee !--- I asked for 3 light lights !-- Woman does take good care of Ole Keef !-- Where did I put that weed !--- U ever be looking for something else and find weed ?-- Yes my shoulder I know U hurt too !-- I be back !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, have you ever tried turmeric for pain and swelling? I use it every day. a few times a day.. Want me to send you some?
A few days ago i told mr rb i was saving up my drugs to end it all someday, he said, what turmeric? lol  It has to have black pepper in it to make it work.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- Look what I found !-- I got another cup of coffee pipes full !--Let's  do this thing !---Thinking about changing my name to Dr. Frankenplant !


----------



## Rosebud

I will join you keef... lets do this.  We could just call you dr frankie?


----------



## Keef

Lost a post !-- Princess Rose-- I got 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws in my face -- it's  gonna hurt some !--- I get by the Doc said just a little harder and the fall would have broke my neck paralyzing me !--- This be much better than that !


----------



## Keef

I'll keep doing what I'm doing with the mutants but I been reading up on this thing called tissue culture! -- I'm gonna learn to make a mess of clones from a freakin leaf !--- I could see no real use for it until my Muse visited in a dream !--- Hurricane's hit the coast --- It would be nice if I had to bug out for a storm if I could just take a few leaves from each plant and put them in a cooler !--- I lose nothing but some time !--I gotta learn this skill !


----------



## Keef

Just thinking out loud !-- This tissue culture thing -- I wonder if it would be possible to grow a culture of say Rose's AC/DC -- aka Charlotte's Web and a culture of a bad a**  high THC plant side by side and get them to mix ?---  Maybe a make a mixed  plant that has high CBD and high THC !--- A mixed plant not like breeding where U get some of mom and some of dad in a random fashion --A plant that has all of mom and all of dad in the same plant !---Now I really got a head ache !


----------



## Keef

I don't think that would work other Keef !--Are U high again ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C, Rose, Keef, got 24 seeds in dirt last night, room about 78* Put the Nurse Larry under the dome with the clones. ...Let's puff one. ...:48:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> 
> Umbra, of course you right, i only know one "big" grower and they don't use it. I guess my point is you need to know how to grow and have some grows under your belt.. as they say, dialed in.  Not for the small home grower? would you agree with that?
> 
> Bummer, evets, you be careful. Plants do love being outside.
> 
> None of my gg4 broke soil, either did the AG or satoris BUMMER...but i have about 18 or so tiny babies with there faces turned to the light.  I am going to have to get a sativa going soon.
> 
> Have fun WH. hugs to you. and even a little:heart:
> Coffee is good... smoke to follow...



No Rose, I don't know any small home growers using CO2. I never used it before moving to California. But wow it makes a difference. Good morning OFC. Since I am doing all the grow related work, I am busy early in the morning. My son's dog hasn't been gaining enough weight, he was at least 20 lbs under his normal weight when we found him. While he has been gaining weight, it seems slow. I decided to feed the dogs 2x a day and give them 1/2 their food. It has made a huge difference to Boomer. But it means I'm the one up early to feed them. With all that out of the way, wake n bake time.
Oh and Happy belated birthday Keef.


----------



## yarddog

Rosebud said:


> Good idea YD. how do you heat it up?



I have a small propane torch I use to hear stubborn bolts and such with mechanical work.    Uses the size tank common for the little camp lanterns.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- I got me a rooted Bubblicious clone !--She mine now !-- I'll be taking the seed plant and putting it back into Happy Frog --Just in case !-- This is the first time I've had mother plants !-- The beast called  GG#4 is right behind ! -- -We got some pharming to do today --Take some cuts and stuff !--- Nothing heavy !

Hey Umbra -- That CO2 system U got -- Can U go in there and work without venting it first ? --- Any chance of CO2 poisoning if U stay too long ?--


----------



## Evets1989

Hey everyone.   Sorry j haven't said much.   It's been a rough few days.   RV won't run good enough to make it to the new spot.   The lady we rent a room off want her money and the person we were moving to won't hold the spot another week so we may lose everything.   I'm so tired and stressed that my body doesn't have energy to do anything.    I hurt so bad from working for days trying to move and get RV fixed.   Out of patience.  Out of MONEY mainly.        Good news is I got the hydro tank setup.  I use a fish tank for it.  Got my Girl "Bubbles" in it cus i knocked her over and she kinked/bent.   But she hasn't started drooping at all yet.    Got 2 cuttings in it and my MKNEG MAKER seedling will go into it tonight cus she just sprouted her first leaves.   Should I set her up in the bubbler now?


----------



## Evets1989

Keef said:


> Evening Everts get a piece of 4 inch square wire the tuck the top of the plant back under the wire -make it go round and round tucking it back under the wire when the space is about half full turn the lights to 12/12 and keep tucking it back under the wire until it starts making bud then the whole flat plant will send bud up thru the wire !--At least I think that's the way Hippie did it ! --



That's one way to do it.   I was going to lay her down and put foam pieces under her so she wasn't laying completely in water    Then maybe roots will start from the stem and I can start growing a weed Vine.  Lol.    I really want to try that.   Kind of laying it down and let her keep stretching her ban he's into Colas and I'll stick each new branch/cola threw the screen


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What up Dog ? -- I got me a rooted Bubblicious clone !--She mine now !-- I'll be taking the seed plant and putting it back into Happy Frog --Just in case !-- This is the first time I've had mother plants !-- The beast called  GG#4 is right behind ! -- -We got some pharming to do today --Take some cuts and stuff !--- Nothing heavy !
> 
> Hey Umbra -- That CO2 system U got -- Can U go in there and work without venting it first ? --- Any chance of CO2 poisoning if U stay too long ?--



Yes I can work in the room without venting the space. The rate would need to be above 3,000ppm and I would need to be in there for a couple of hours. For most people that wouldn't be enough to cause a problem, but with COPD it could be a problem.
Just got off the phone with my son and he was trying to tell me about his mother. I thought something bad happened to her....she is living with a friend of mine and he thought it would bother me.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Just woke up from a nap !-- Feeling like warm dookie !---Sorry for your troubles Evets !-- Good Luck to U !

Umbra thanks I'm no where near using CO2 yet but U need to plan ahead !--- I still got some cuts to take and Trips is getting out of hand !---I need to clone the blueberry boy and get rid of the big piece !-- Doubt I'll be doing much !--- Looks like I'm a lot closer with my Zombie Juice than I thought !--- I don't think I have to change a thing !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Umbra, have you given Boomer some weed? Poor little guy! Glad you're helping the little guy out though. I think I was a dog in a previous life; they speak to my heart like no other animal & bring me great comfort. All i need is some tasty buds, cool waves, & my dogs (includes Keef!) Rose, I'll be checking out this Turmeric, sounds interesting. I put a whole chicken with some herbs in the crockpot earlier & it is smelling divine!


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> DD, I stream a radio station back in Philly and they play that song, " I JUST WANT TO GET HIGH BY THE BEACH" a lot. Good beat, funny song.



Love the song, very haunting sound. Everything I've heard her sing has that sound, beautiful.  She's quite beautiful also.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Not too crazy about using CO2. Me, my sisters & cousins were hospitalized for CO2 poisoning when I was about 8 or 9. Then when I was 21, I was poisoned again along with all my coworkers after someone tampered with the gas line. Had to spend a couple hours in a hyperbaric unit. Just makes me nervous to tempt fate.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Hey Umbra, have you given Boomer some weed? Poor little guy! Glad you're helping the little guy out though. I think I was a dog in a previous life; they speak to my heart like no other animal & bring me great comfort. All i need is some tasty buds, cool waves, & my dogs (includes Keef!) Rose, I'll be checking out this Turmeric, sounds interesting. I put a whole chicken with some herbs in the crockpot earlier & it is smelling divine!


 LOL Boomer has a taste for weed. And he's not such a little guy. When he puts his paws on my shoulders, he's at least a full head taller than me. When he followed my son home, he was about 70 lbs. Now closer to 100 lbs.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy guys. Im getting ready,,gotta go back to Little Rock tomorrow. Time to work. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

keef if everything go right them ppp will be out tomorrow or the next day. sorry it has taken so long.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- 

I got that wine into a secondary fermenter !--- Had to taste it !-- Taste like warm Mad Dog to me !--


----------



## Keef

No problem Giggy !---Take care of yourself Cuz !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Giggy, nice to see you. How are things?

DD,i feel ya on the dogs. me too.

Carry on ya'll.


----------



## Keef

Brick weed !-- I forgot !-- Smoked it most of my life but ya'll spoiled me --Teaching me to grow good weed !-Some's better than none !--Oh Well !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Being that I have a current RN license in Louisiana, I got a public health notice from their nursing state board. It said that Louisiana ranked #2 in the country in syphilis cases in 2014. Wow! Just don't know what to say to that. Guess I won't be having rampant sex in Louisiana.


----------



## Kraven

I live.
I'm just busy for a bit.
Yes Rose I use Co2


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. Kraven have you always used co2 even as a beginner?

I have yet another doc appointment tomorrow and i have to tell him i went off my bp drugs..he is going to... I have no idea what he is going to do or say when i tell him i replaced it with cbd rso...  No coffee for me today til after the blood work. I can do this. God i love my coffee. 
Planting more seeds today to replace the ones that didn't come up.  I love those babies in the bath. (seeds popping in the bathtub) 
I hope ya'll have a great day.

Shoot DD, and that was my plan, to go to Louisiana and have crazy unprotected sex... no i just can't do it. Thanks for the public service announcement.


----------



## yarddog

Good luck rose.    
My sister went back in to the hospital.  Her white blood count is high and she running a fever.    My dad is trying to find somone to make her a wig with her hair.     Might as well shave it and use than have it fall out anyway.   
Been battling with the insurance company.    They claim I havtn had insurance since last September.  Funny, cuz y'all taking it out my check every week!!!   I was wondering why I've been getting Dr bills in the mail.    I'm getting close to the line, I hope some things smooth out soon.   I have so much on me, whew.    I'll sure be glad when I start my upward swing.   This down in the dumps is breaking my back.    What hurts me, is I don't feel very close to my wife anymore.  I would do anything for her. Regardless of the legal or moral obligations.   And I know she needs me, but this depression thing she has is a monster.   I just hope I can pull her out of it.  
One a positive note, I have a fine girl in bloom and he is stretching like crazy!!   She looks sativa dominant, but I don't know the strain.   But I should have a clone or two from her soon so I can keep her if I like her.     I wish I could stay in my grow room all day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Go Louisiana !--- That ain't nothing !--Jasper Texas is the incest capital of the south !--- Lots of family stumps up there !--Cousin Uncle Grandpa !


----------



## Keef

Dog -- I hope it all works out for U !-- I hope everything gets better !-- Weed helps !-- Canna caps regularly could probably take care of that !--- Just have to learn to cheat on drug screens !--


----------



## Rosebud

YD, depression is so hard on her and you. I am sorry. It does kinda put a wall up. I hope you guys can remember why you love each other and get each other thru this. Marriage can be fabulous and really hard too. There are time in our 44 years that i am sure we hated each other for a minute.. But in the long run it was only minutes. I am pulling for you guys.

Losing her hair is so horrible. I have gone thru it with my sister and bff and it is traumatic. I am so sorry for your sister and you. You have a lot to deal with, but i know your strong and i really know you have a good heart.. I am on your side.  I am glad you have a plant that brings you joy.

So i am fasting and go to the lab and the orders weren't there... having coffee now, will cancel the appointment for tomorrow. Ran into the only person in town i don't like at the lab. LOL.. my son's x gf mom... So far it is 7:30 and the day is sucking. LOL

I know how to fix that though. Join me?


----------



## yarddog

Thanks rose.     I know it's hard, and we will get through this.   I've just never seem depression.  Not really.    Yeah when o was locked upni was down and out.   But what my wife has is something. She would never leave, even if that meant sinking with me.   And I feel the same.   I guess I am used to fixing stuff.   I fix our cars.  I fix our house.   I run power, I learn what I need and do it.   I am a fixer.  And when I can't fix it, it messes me up.    I look back when I was 18 or so, I thought I was smart.  Ha-ha.   I'm sure I'll look back at 27, and find I was just as dumb and niave as I was at 18. 
I was so busy I forgot to check my grow last night!!   I had time to water some seedlings this am. Once I get a few nice buds, I'll be posting up a pic or two.


----------



## Keef

Rose the fates have spoken !-- U did what U was supposed to -- system failed U is all !-- Might as well get high !-- I'm beginning to realize that saying "let's get high" kinda belittles the power of the plant !-- Being high is just a side effect of the medicine that the plant is !

My mutants live !--- When they big enough to play show and tell -- I'll get D.D. to post some pics ! --- Only now can the search for my Frankenplant truly begin !


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.   Got a late start today.      Going to try to make enough money today quick for the new rental and then we may just drive the RV until it won't drive anymore and then pull it with my Work Van.   I backed the Van up in the yard yesterday and hooked it to the RV and it pulled it out of its spot and through the grass without any issue.  It pulled so easy in the grass so we figured on the road should work better even.   We're try one more time.         And I know about the Depression thing.   I have had trouble with t most of my life.  Just recently got on some meds to help for that and bipolar disorder.  I have always just dealt with it but recently my moods would change so RAPID that i would get sick in the stomach.   And then the depression when someone you know is going through it is act sully harder than going through it.   Because you start feeling certain ways and try not to but I think in women it's worse too.  Seems to me it's worse on others when a women is depressed.  But when a guys depressed it's really hard on him.   It's a odd disease and very rough to get passed but hang in there and be there for her and your both get thru it.        As far as "bubbles".  I'll take a picture later and I want to make a new thread for Newbies when the run into this problem on how to treat it.     Bubbles is laying over to the side.  It's kind of at an angle cus of where the light is at.   It wasn't straight above it.  It's over about 6in.  So this way she can grow towards the light and then when I add more light directly above her.  I will lay her down completely and the new growth will point straight up towards the light.     I'll post some pics later so it's not so confusing.   But this morning she is still growing and her top is faced towards the light now so she seems to be ok yet.  Maybe  stunted growth but I don't even think it phased her at all.    Since the main stem didn't break anywhere it just knkied or bent,  thank goodness.       Should get some nice buds off her now tho since I'm turning it into a SCROG plant.  Just one plant for now tho.   Maybe two if a clone catches up but I doubt it will


----------



## Kraven

No ma'am, and I am not running it high like a bunch do, just to supplement a lil.....the o'l hippy went to ICU....I'm upset.


----------



## Keef

Hope things get better for U soon Evets !

Rose when U go to the doc don't stop taking your RSO !--- U quit taking it and your b/p goes back up the doc says see I told U !--- it don't reduce b/p !

Sounds like just about here NEEDS to be on a medicine that is against the law nationally !--- So sad !


----------



## Keef

Who was that masked man ? -- Kraven !--Get-r-done !--We'll be here !


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Thanks rose.     I know it's hard, and we will get through this.   I've just never seem depression.  Not really.    Yeah when o was locked upni was down and out.   But what my wife has is something. She would never leave, even if that meant sinking with me.   And I feel the same.   I guess I am used to fixing stuff.   I fix our cars.  I fix our house.   I run power, I learn what I need and do it.   I am a fixer.  And when I can't fix it, it messes me up.    I look back when I was 18 or so, I thought I was smart.  Ha-ha.   I'm sure I'll look back at 27, and find I was just as dumb and niave as I was at 18.
> I was so busy I forgot to check my grow last night!!   I had time to water some seedlings this am. Once I get a few nice buds, I'll be posting up a pic or two.


We have a lot in common. My ex wife is bi polar and my mother died of pancreatic cancer, and I am a fixer as well. Never could fix either of their problems, but it all works out in the end. These things happened to me 25 years ago. Clearly, it left a lasting impression on my psyche.


----------



## Keef

Next time Giggy comes around I want to see if he found out why that male he wanted to breed bloomed under 24/7 and it wasn't an auto !-- I never heard of such a thing !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, OH NO!!! i love that guy... Did he spring a leak in his last surgery? Lets keep really good thoughts, he and his wife were coming to see us... Glad it didn't happen on the road. I know your worried, but you know he will be ok dont' you? If you are worried than i am too. Is he at a good hospital, are there good hospitals?

Keef, I feel the same way as you do about pot always being medicine, even if ya didn't know it. Congrat on the project!  My plan with the doc is just handing him my bp monitor and when he said those are amazingly great numbers, then i will let him have it... LOL  Some of us have to educate our doctors and I am... one by one. 

  Evets needs to start eating pot to help with the stomach and who know what else it will help. Hang in Evets.

Good morning Umbram i see you down there. 
I am off to PT.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C ....Rose great for you getting off the B.P. meds...have a great workout ....
Evets Good luck man you will make it. ...
Y.D....I feel for you bro..It's tough you will all get thru this together. ...all our best. ...
           LET'S All Puff one. ...:48:


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I find myself needing something to chase !--- I'm still trying to lay hands on a cut of that Pink Kush out of Canada !-- Hey Billy !--How U doing ?--

Anyway  -- Tell me about some legend that's hard to get ! ---Tell me about several !--- The T.E. turned out to be a jewel !--- See growing weed U need to get a little obsessed and be a little compulsive !--


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Been under the weather these past few days.  Back on track today it time to get high.  Going to check on my seedlings to see if anymore sprouted.


----------



## ness

Got one more Hippie's Dawg seedling to plant.  The other plants seem to be growing slow.  I got new lighting to put up.


----------



## mrcane

Ya....Nes those dawg seeds are ready. .just checked my seeds. .one of the hippies dawg seeds is up...first one to pop


----------



## ness

lol cane it is fun to seeds grow.  Overcast and Rainy.  I'm slow moving today.  Just want to sit back and take it easy.  But I got a big day in the kitchen.  Going to slow cook chicken to make a chicken pot pie for tomorrow.  Haven't had that in along time.  And for tonight it meat loaf.  Plus I got to hang lighten.  Coffee and a bowl yes that sounds good.


----------



## Keef

Magic Beans !--- Be like Jack and the Beanstalk soon !-- I got normal healthy Dawg plants as well as the Mutant Dawgs !-- That GG#4 though is gonna be a monster !---still haven't tasted my Bubblicious---  Still got some to sex--- so I'm looking for a fine male !--- Got  B.B.-x-T.E.---- B.B. -x- W.W. -- Papaya-- Only got one healthy P.H. --- couple Strawberry Elephants !--and a single Head Trip !-- Got to thin the herd -- Only need the best Strawberry and  blueberry! -- Kinda wanting some BlackBerry Kush !


----------



## ness

Events Keef cane have a Great Day.  Rose DD stay high.  Wishing you a Beautiful Day.  Rose were are though Bee's?  Think I am going to look in on getting some lady bugs.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane ---U know those seed bottles I use ? --- Nes got a whole bottle full of them Dawg seed !---


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I don't know whether to congratulate U -- offer my condolences -- or apologize ! -- I have your work in a breeding pair of BPU-X-B.B. --- I kept my boy "Trips" and I got My Blueberry Queen so in time as my technique improves I'm gonna breed them again and make me a mess of F-2 seed !--- Then I'm gonna rape them with my Zombie Juice !---  Blueberry Tetra ?


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, OH NO!!! i love that guy... Did he spring a leak in his last surgery? Lets keep really good thoughts, he and his wife were coming to see us... Glad it didn't happen on the road. I know your worried, but you know he will be ok dont' you? If you are worried than i am too. Is he at a good hospital, are there good hospitals?



No ma'am he sprang the leak late Saturday night early Sunday morning, been a tough few days for him, they confirmed where the leak was and how big it is but cant really get to it well to clip it off, so they tried to cauterize the best they could and sprayed it with epi. At this point he is in a big pickle, his surgeon is on standby in case he crashes....he is not well, and as a nurse, I am worried....especially with his recent past history. So yes, its time to worry, and try and send positive vibes.


----------



## Keef

Kraven the man means alot to U and I can see your pain !--  It doesn't always end badly !-- Best Wishes to U and your mentor !-- It sounds like he has been an inspiration to U !---That'll never change !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you are a  nice guy with some good insights.

nes, i hope you feel better soon.. sounds like your cooking up a storm. I need to do that... maybe. 

Kraven, he has to be ok... I owe him dinner.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven all the best vibes we can round-up out here coming your way. ....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Rose, one N.L.up so far


----------



## Keef

Depends on who U ask Rose !--- To some I'm Da Devil Incarnate !--- People who try to bend me to thier will ---Just end up frustrated !-- Threw me away like a broken tool !!--- I got your broken tool right here !---O.K. so maybe I have something to prove !---


----------



## mrcane

Keef you are no broken tool. ..you have a mission .remember. .


----------



## mrcane

Headed to hour of tai chi. ...See you all later. .Stay High Now. ..:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef might be a little bent, but he's not broken & he certainly isn't a tool!  So sorry to hear about your dear friend Kraven; I can understand your fear. Hope he recovers somehow.  So many going through such difficulties:  first & foremost in my mind, WeedHopper, Rose with her recent stroke, YD dealing with his sister's cancer & his wife's depression,  and I could go on! Each & everyone of you are dealing with major life struggles, whether physical or mental. It's so easy to be consumed by these hardships & totally miss the little jewels in our lives. I, myself, am very guilty of this. Guess what my stoned butt is trying to say is, cherish all those little jewels & utilize them during the struggles. It is our only power to overcome. Ok..... DD Over!


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, so sorry to hear about your hippie friend.     Everyone is sick.     
I have a question about a ppm pen.   I bought a generic on Amazon.   It came in today and I tested my tap water.   It measures 12 ppm. I measured the runoof from my plants and it read 120.     I'm not sure if I trust this pen?   What do y'all think?   What's a way I can test it?


----------



## Kraven

Hmmm the aquifer your on... your ppm's should be higher, get distilled water, it should have 0 ppm to test it.


----------



## Kraven

The o'l hippy's condition has worsened.....got a heavy heart right now.


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef might be a little bent, but he's not broken & he certainly isn't a tool!  So sorry to hear about your dear friend Kraven; I can understand your fear. Hope he recovers somehow.  So many going through such difficulties:  first & foremost in my mind, WeedHopper, Rose with her recent stroke, YD dealing with his sister's cancer & his wife's depression,  and I could go on! Each & everyone of you are dealing with major life struggles, whether physical or mental. It's so easy to be consumed by these hardships & totally miss the little jewels in our lives. I, myself, am very guilty of this. Guess what my stoned butt is trying to say is, cherish all those little jewels & utilize them during the struggles. It is our only power to overcome. Ok..... DD Over!



   Thanks  you ..D.D....
 We are still with you Kraven. .....Hugs Bro.


----------



## Rosebud

DD, i:heart: you.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all, just after loosing my mother, sure don't want to visit morality so soon. He is getting excellent care, he is just not getting better yet, he is a very private man, I wont go into detail but he is in ICU getting blood again. And may be facing a surgery soon, and he is just not in good shape to undergo general anesthesia.


----------



## umbra

Kraven, there are things in life we can not control. Be at peace...there will always be people who will come in and out of our lives.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i am really worried too. We almost lost him last time...he really is coming to my house, he has to be ok. Are you ok Kraven?


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, you Buddhist you.  I will embrace that level of enlightened-ness when it presents itself, perhaps at my death. LOL  Yes we meet a lot of folks in our lives but some are more special then others and they reach into your heart. That is what happened w/ Kraven and this guy. They quickly bonded.


----------



## Kraven

Rose he is in a tight spot at the moment, it does not mean he is about to loose his life, just things are dicey, he has been sick, then popped a bleed and then when they found it, it was a big one. They cant really get to it and the their first attempts at helping him have not worked out. I'm worried as a nurse, i know how quickly these things can turn on a dime, he seems to be in good spirits, but his numbers are ugly, and he has a big leak in him that has to be fixed. If he tried to get up too fast from the bed he would pass out he is just really low on blood volume and his H&H numbers are in the really critical low range.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy guys. Im setting in my room in Little Rock.  Except this time my roomy is a guy who has worked for me for over 20 yrs. So i can smoke my dank. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Rose my Mom will be calling you soon. She wanted to call yesterday but she was really weak from the Chemotherapy and Radiation therapy. She has Chemotherapy 3 days a week and Radiation therapy 5 days a week. She is 78 and tbe strongest women i have ever known. Tougher than nails. The Bestest Mom ever. And she truly believes the oil is helping her feel better,,and so do i.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you everyone....this has jarred me quite some. I'm just a bit overwhelmed, got some home renovations going on here, the o'l hippy goes down and i have a lot on my plate now. Rose, I'm a bit saddened and worried, but hopeful of a good outcome.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Kraven -- Dog --Hopper --All ya'll !--One day at a time !-- This too shall pass !-- Life is a journey not a destination! -- 
So the cat is out the bag about inside grows and CO2 ?-- My time will come !--I learn !-- I'm might need to know more about that sound modulator space gun thingy Umbra  got hanging in his garage !


----------



## Keef

Hey I see signs of the end of prohibition right here in South Texas !--- There is a Hydro Store sells all your hydro and aero supplies !--- That means they has to be more than just me growing weed up in here !--- I could let it slide as just a progressive farm store ---But I know weed growing supplies when I sees'm !--- WOW !--The times they is a changing !---


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, you Buddhist you.  I will embrace that level of enlightened-ness when it presents itself, perhaps at my death. LOL  Yes we meet a lot of folks in our lives but some are more special then others and they reach into your heart. That is what happened w/ Kraven and this guy. They quickly bonded.


I know Rose. I think everyone who comes and goes from our lives is special, but I know what you mean. Kraven, I meant no disrespect.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey I see signs of the end of prohibition right here in South Texas !--- There is a Hydro Store sells all your hydro and aero supplies !--- That means they has to be more than just me growing weed up in here !--- I could let it slide as just a progressive farm store ---But I know weed growing supplies when I sees'm !--- WOW !--The times they is a changing !---



unless it's a trap with po po waiting in the parking lot writing down license plates


----------



## Kraven

No offense taken, and the o'l hippy would say the same thing Umbra, he is just my buddy and came to me in a time of my life when I needed him the most. CO2 is good, no doubt about that.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I scoped it out online !-- That was my first thought too !--- I can't see me waltzing up in there to buy supplies !--


----------



## yarddog

I wouldn't touch no grow store in GA.   No matter what the sign says it was.   Lol.    
Umbra I have a question.    I have some seed packs labeled
1. pot luck
2. Blues bx3 f2
And the pineapple express says f3. 
What are they?   1 & 2 I am especially curious about.


----------



## Keef

Dog --I'll take a stab at it but Umbra knows better than me !-- I had to look Blues up over at seedfinders.com !--- Lots of Blue stuff so it can be confusing! ---I like it !-- That Bx3 ? -- usually if U have one unique plant -- U breed it --U gonna change it !-- To produce seed as close to the original they breed it to something and use a male that shows characteristics as close to the orginal as possible then breed it back to the original !--That's  BX1!-- They take seed from that breeding and select one with the nearest characteristics to the original and breed it back to the original -- This generation is Bx2 !--- I think !  ---- The F- # stuff is easier !-- I got my breeding pair of BPU-X-B.B. from Umbra --They were made by breeding BPU and B.B. ---They are  F-1 orginal seed from the cross !-- When I breed them the seed produced will be F-2 --Or seed from crossing 2 of the originals !--- 
Umbra did I get it right ?


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Early I did not log out when I was not on.  Don't like to do that Sorry.  Now I'm going back to caught up on my reading and fine a post I want to write down.  Time for a bowl and a cup of water tonight.


----------



## Keef

Evening Nes !-- Some of this breeding stuff is complicated !-- This "Blues" Dog asked about ? -- I looked it up at seedfinders.com ( they got discriptions of over 7,000 varieties ) -- Anyway  If it's the same thing --says when U smoke it U have trouble wiping that grin off your face !-- Sounds like the cure to Mrs.Dogs depression just fell in his lap !--- Hang on to it Dog !-- I might have to trade ya something for a cut of that if it turns out to be "Happy Smoke " !!


----------



## yarddog

Thanks keef.      I am going to soak a few blues tomorrow.    My cuts are starting to have root.      I'll be glad to be able to clone so I cane keep what I like and let strains go as I see fit.    
I checked my ppm pen with distilled water.    Reads 1-2 ppm.   So I guess I have exceptional water here.
If this blues turns out to be a gigglly happy smoke, ID be glad to share a cut with yiu keef.


----------



## ness

I found the page I was looking for on page 1119.  Boy time flies.  It will be a year that I have been here in May.  Doesn't seem that long.  My meat loaf came out so good. Sandwich tomorrow. yem


----------



## ness

OFC what kind of lighting does a clone need?  Very interested in starting one.  Had another Hippie's Dawn sprout a root.  I have so much to learn.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds good nes.. It is hard to find stuff in this thread, i always give up. 
 I like meatloaf sandwiches.. yum. 

Ya'll sleep well.


----------



## ness

Evening Rose did you have a busy day?  I did still got these three pups two have a home in FL. they keep me busy.


----------



## Keef

Lots of ways to root a cutting Nes !--- Kraven - Dog and I use an aero cloner !-- Clones can be rooted in tap water without a lot of light but I do everything in the same boxes and they root and grow in nute water under light too !
Sounds good Dog !-- Seems to be before we start swapping clones we all need to be up to snuff on pest control !-- D.D. has shown me the light with predatory bugs and beneficial bacteria and stuff !-- If I get a precious clone with something on it like Rose's broadmites --I want to know how to kill it ahead of time !--


----------



## mrcane

Evening all. ..Looks like we have 5 outa 5 Nurse Larry's breaking ground. ...put the BPU X Black rose under the dome with the clones. .....We pharming now. ...
....Smoking on some Cheese. ....:48:


----------



## Keef

I Lost a post Cane !- What up ? -- Cuz - I don't think they be any BPU-X-BLACK Rose seed !--- If U got them from me they are Umbra's Grand-Daddy Purple -x-Black Rose and we had problems germing them !--Hope U get some to come up !--- I think U got some BPU( BlackBerry Kush -x- Purple Citral -x - Uzbekistan Hash Plant )-x- Mixed Mom's and BPU-X-B.B. ( Blueberry Blast )!--Can't remember what else I sent !-- Trips-x-T.E. ?-- Anyway hope they grow for U !


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> I wouldn't touch no grow store in GA.   No matter what the sign says it was.   Lol.
> Umbra I have a question.    I have some seed packs labeled
> 1. pot luck
> 2. Blues bx3 f2
> And the pineapple express says f3.
> What are they?   1 & 2 I am especially curious about.



pot luck are beans I forgot to label. I have no idea what they are.

Blues are a UK clone only strain of skunk #1. bx3 is a backcross done 3 times. A back cross is when you take a F1 and breed it to itself creating a F2. Then you breed the F2 back to the original F1. Then create a F3 and breed to the original F1. That is bx3. Then you take the bx3 and breed it to itself and create a F2 from the bx3.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I Lost a post Cane !- What up ? -- Cuz - I don't think they be any BPU-X-BLACK Rose seed !--- If U got them from me they are Umbra's Grand-Daddy Purple -x-Black Rose and we had problems germing them !--Hope U get some to come up !--- I think U got some BPU( BlackBerry Kush -x- Purple Citral -x - Uzbekistan Hash Plant )-x- Mixed Mom's and BPU-X-B.B. ( Blueberry Blast )!--Can't remember what else I sent !-- Trips-x-T.E. ?-- Anyway hope they grow for U !


Keef, you are correct...no bpu x blackrose. Both were males that I used at different times. The only female BPU I used for the BPU F2.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> unless it's a trap with po po waiting in the parking lot writing down license plates



Noooooooooo!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, you & Keef are giving me a headache with all the x's & f's, etc, etc. No way I can even follow all that! Will it be good medicine? If so, I'll grow it! Plan to mix my first beneficial tea tomorrow. Will be trying it on one box first, then go from there; that's the good thing about having multiple units instead of just one. Plus, thinking of putting a small A/C in the growroom to cool it a little more & not have to freeze in the rest of the house. I think the plants would like it & I know I would when I'm back there gardening!


----------



## DirtyDiana

To sleep, perchance to dream... hope you all have something good come your way today!


----------



## yarddog

Thanks umbra.     I am looking forward to running that.    I'll soak a few tonight.  
All this f this and x that is confusing.    Lol


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Keef, you are correct...no bpu x blackrose. Both were males that I used at different times. The only female BPU I used for the BPU F2.


     Yep Keef you right they be GDP X Black Rose .....IT's BPU X BB....   
   I with ya  Y.D. :confused2:    

       Morning :48:

        So  Far Five for Five Nurse Larries showing 
       Three outa six Hippies Dawg


----------



## mrcane

Kraven You are in my thoughts this morning ....Hope that the Ol Hippie is doing better.......
Ya'll have a High morning 
,    Headed for a little morning Workout......:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I keep walking into walls and stuff this morning! -- Foggy and groggy! --Which way is up ? -- I need coffee !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Another beautiful day in paradise. I have a house that needs cleaned.. Flowers that need planted.... a body that isn't willing...

I heard that Kraven's friend is doing better. I am relieved.  He better get all the way better, poor guy.

Cane have a great workout.  Oh, and there is a nice shot of nurse larry in that thread by shortbus... very pretty.

Good morning YD, how are things with you today?


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Day is young got lots of plans today.  Time for Wake and Bake.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

I might live now !--- 
I'm pleased with my mutants !-- GG#4 has impressed me with the way it grows !-- I hope to see hairs on that Strawberry Rhino this morning but the dog has me treed !-- The demon dog is on guard duty and barks everytime I get up !- I don't want him to wake D.D. so I'm nursing a pipe and chillin !--- I've had worse brick !-- Makes decent caps !


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Umbra, you & Keef are giving me a headache with all the x's & f's, etc, etc. No way I can even follow all that! Will it be good medicine? If so, I'll grow it! Plan to mix my first beneficial tea tomorrow. Will be trying it on one box first, then go from there; that's the good thing about having multiple units instead of just one. Plus, thinking of putting a small A/C in the growroom to cool it a little more & not have to freeze in the rest of the house. I think the plants would like it & I know I would when I'm back there gardening!



Somewhere in your rotation you should try some EM1 as a supplement to the teas.


----------



## Rosebud

I love the EM1.


----------



## Keef

Rose I am so disappointed that the bugs killed all the Purple Haze plants from the seed U sent me but one !--Mane I hope it's a girl !


----------



## yarddog

Good morning Rose.   I am doing well.   Mrs Dog is doing good too.   I ha e picked up a habit of making up about 1 am and not sleeping past that well at all.   I don't have things on my mind then, so I think it may be the same thing my dad went through years back.    He started sleeping maybe 5 hours and that's all he needed.       I need more, I've been dragging my butt around work.


----------



## Evets1989

Hey.   Morning everyone.   Man I got another late start today.   We were suppose to tow the RV over early this morning but I didn't get up early enough so I guess it's gunna be this evening    Sucks.     I just am under so much stress and being depressed doesn't help either.   I am a very light weed smoker usually but the last week or so I've been smoking a lot.  Especially in the evening where I'm home and can smoke  but I've been smoking too much before bed. I'll even wake up and take a few puffs.  And then I don't feel like waking up in the morning.   Lol.  Your right Keef.  I need to start eating it but I don't have the means to do so right now because I only get about 1g every two days.  I am worried if I use that little of an amount it won't work right.  Even so I never know what kind it is so I don't want to eat it when I have no clue what strain chararistics it has.    As soon as mine is flowered and cured the. I will be making more edibles and products.   I love Hash and dabs so I will be making some of each of that and some candies I think.         Question tho.   Ideas for the roots and stems.   I was thinking of grinding it up and making Lotion for Jons skin on his face.   He is really dry and flaky so I was thinking of Vaseline and Blending ground stems and roots into it to make a lotion for him.    See if t works and maybe I could invent the stuff and sell it.  Lol.    But what do you guys do with the whole plant?    Roots stems. Everything should be used.      What's your methods?


----------



## Keef

I'm not sure what she's  putting in this tea -- I know we mix it up and put a bubbler in it today !--- It got some Ancients Forest worm castings in a piece of panty hose and some other mico- Like Great White or White Widow !-- It's in her hands !-- She showed me what Humboldt Roots can do so I'm doing what she say !


----------



## Keef

I have a root salve recipe when U ready !-- We know how to make proper meds out of weed instead of just trying stuff !--- Rose has about a dozen patients she makes meds for !

If it doesn't show any sign of being a hermie in the next couple days --- Looks like I got a Strawberry Rhino girl to add to the harem !


----------



## Evets1989

Hey Keef    Do you just have all regular seeds or do you do Feminized as well?    I think I asked before but sometimes I miss the responses or can't find them cus so many messages to look through.  Lol.    But the Nordel?  Strain your were talking about.     Or any strains that give the happy and energy feeling.   Do you happen to have any female seeds I could try.  I'll trade one or two of what I have if you want any of them.    I just really want to try some of the ones you guys talk about.   I know you all are way more experienced in growing.    I have a large knowledge of it but it's all because of "Old Farts" like everyone here.  Lol.   I'm young yet but I have always surrounded myself by older people so ice gained a large variety of knowledge in my younger life.   I'm happy I didn't hangout with people my age cause I have learned so much more from hanging around and talking to older more experienced people.       Anyways.   You all sound like you know what you like and what helps.  So of course I would like to try the same strains.  But I usually grow feminized.    I will however be interested in a NICE MALE TO BREED MINE WITH.  So since I want a good Male I can take any seeds.     I really want a strain that makes me super energetic and super happy.   Super happy is fine.     But I want to breed my own medicine     I know I need energy and need happy type and one for pain.  Most help with pain some.   But I won't to take 2-3 of my favorites and breed a mix plant.  See how it crosses and if I like it or not.          I'm not looking for a handout.  I'll trade or whatever you need for them.     I just want to try everyone's recommendations    Since I would like to try many online but just don't have the money to put out for all the expensive prices they all ask.     I was thinking of buying a variety pack but do they come separated so I know which is which.  Or do they come mixed together        I'd rather listen to some experienced people and try the ones they have found to work good    Ya no.          Btw.   We're making one more attempt to get the Arab to the new spot today.  Wish us luck.


----------



## Evets1989

sorry j rant sometimes and end up super long messages.    Lol.


----------



## Keef

Blueberry Wine ? --- I learned what I needed to know with that first batch !-- I can do this !-- I might even be able to squeeze a few percent higher alcohol in it !-- Might turn it into a fine brandy one day !-- Be 3 months before I can bottle the wine / brandy !-- 

Kraven --- I got the itch !--- Maybe I make just a wee little bit of shine just for practice !--- I think I can turn a good fruit wine into a fine brandy !-- We'll be seeing !


----------



## Keef

No problem about the rant Evets !--- Cuz -- Weed pharmers are slow to trust simply because of what we do!
As far as anyone knows U could be Po-Po!!!--- Until U been around for awhile I doubt anyone will send U any seed !-- Hang around and maybe one day we can hook U up with some seed !--- Grow what U can get for now !---They do have pick-n-mix seed companies that allow U to get a few seed from several varieties! --

So far all I grow has been regular photo seed !--


----------



## Keef

Dog groomer is here !-- The dogs figured out what was up and we had a runner !-- Little bastid is quick !-- I got my workout done !-- It ain't over another is hiding !-- Like 3 ring circus !--


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah that's understandable.     I check out tho.   My business and myself are all over social media but most don't like putting there names out there on site like this.   I usually don't care.     But being its all alias's on here for good reason it's a lot harder to build trust with people.  Understandably.              I may just get a few K one for now of the ones you have mentioned.   And then I believe I am going to find somewhere outside and keep a few Mother Plants and I'll just go take a clipping when I'm ready to start another plant.  I'll let the Mothers stay outside and I'll grow mine indoors


----------



## Evets1989

And as far as wine goes.     I have made it many times as strong as brandy.    The trick is the yeast and doing it carefully so it doesn't sour on you.    The stronger you make it the easier it seems to sour     Try making it with bakers yeast  and a little extra sugar and a few drops of lemon juice to keep the yeast taste away


----------



## Keef

Evets I have a proper home wine making set up with an assortment of brewers yeast -- 2 gallon primary fermenter along with a 1 gallon secondary fermenter anti- back flow valves even bottles, corks and a corker !-- I want to learn to make good wine not pruno !


----------



## Evets1989

Lol.   No I know the difference and what you mean.   That's a nice little system tho for making good wine.     But he mentioned brandy.   My dad make some damn good brandy the way I said about.   That's not for making wine.   H less you love fruit juice wine.   Lol.  I like doing that with oranges and tangerines and peaches.   Just a low amount of alcohol in it when finished.   It's a nice glass of juice with breakfast and your morning bowl.  Lmao.    Nice kick start to the morning.  Haha.      I make a gallon or two every once in a while with a similar set up to yours    They are all about the same just different sizes.  I think mine is 3gal but I don't ever make that much in it.    Idk if I still have it actually.  Between the moves idk.     And then I also had a homeade stovetop stil for shine but someone stil it.   Karma probably not them in the *** when they got sick from not making it properly


----------



## Keef

Whoa !-- Got the cloning done !--- The T.E. is back jack !--- I got more T.E. cuts than expected !-- Lots of B.B. cuts -- about half dozen Bubblicious and about half dozen GG#4 !--- The Widow is slow to recover from the bugs so she gets the cycle off !--- May run a couple GG#4 and a couple Bubblicious just to see what I got !
Next cycle I'm thinking GG #4 and the Widow !


----------



## umbra

I brew beer. The process is similar. There is a new distillery back in NJ. They do 3 lines of spirits. A rum, a rye whiskey, and small batch single run whiskeys. Currently it is an IPA beer that they brewed and then distilled into a whiskey.


----------



## WeedHopper

My head hurts from reading to catch up. Yall are a bunch of Potheads, ,,stoners.  :rofl:


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah I tried beer when I was younger and still living at home and my we got my dad a huge beer making kit that was extremely expensive and came with everything.  I was suprise led at how good the Qaulity was of everything.  The beer came out good and it was tasty.  I just didn't care for the whole process as much as I enjoyed making wine.   And the brandy hooch I love making just cus of how DELICOUS you can make it with just a bit of alcohol or make it really strong.  Whatever you want.    I like making it cus I like the fruit juice with a bit of kick.    I like real wine too but won't make it right now cus when I do I go all out with it and I need a basement or large area to do it the way I want to.   So for now I just make a few batches of each once in a blue moon.     Once I get a steady solid place that I plan on staying at for many years I will start doing it again.  Same with growing.   I want to have a full basement for making wine and growing weed.     My dads house would be perfect.  It's out in the middle of no where and no one would bother me and I would just keep it to myself and eventually it would be legalized and I'd just turn the house into a dispensary for medical marijuana.   But that's going to be a long time considering if I go to my Home state I'll be aressted as soon as a cop sees me.  Can't go back for many years and it's over something so stupid and small that they don't bother me out of state so I left and so happy I did.   I have a business of my own.   Even though we may struggle at times.   The business is mine.  So I know I'll always be ok as long as I have my Van and can Wash cars and repair them.   And hell at worst case scenario throw a mattress in back and sleep in it too.  Lol.       I wish I could convince my boyfriend to tough it out for a few months and save up a few thousand dollars so we can expand and really make good money.   But he doesn't want to so here we are.


----------



## Evets1989

OH.   GUESS WHAT EVERYONE!!!!?????    We got the RV to the new spot.    And I can't believe it but SHE DROVE ON HER OWN THE WHOLE WAY THERE WITH NO PROBLEMS UNTIL THE LAST MILE.   She lost oil pressure and valves started tapping bad but she still drive the rest of the way.     Lost a bit of power at the end but still was decent     Hopefully no damage was done and I can change the oil  oil filter and oil pump and oil gauge sender unit and it be fixed completely.    We're see.  But WE GOT HER THERE ATLEAST!


----------



## mrcane

Yaaaaa.......:48:......:48:......


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper !-- U gonna be in the Ozarks all week ? -- We gonna have to chase us down so more or that oil !---  Rocked my world !--- Can't wait till I have the weed to justify that CO2 hash oil extractor !--


----------



## Kraven

If you don't know where to make your cuts, your gonna miss the prime or let it smear into the heads and tails...and for gods sake if you do, use good copper and stainless only, and throw away the first 100ml, it is poison and will blind you. 

It takes some skill to just get the prime cut keef, it took me many years with my granddaddy on my *** till I got it down. I make shine, damn good shine......so did my daddy and his daddy and his daddy. When I run a batch its in a 50 gal kettle with a thumper before the worm, it sorta double distills it, so coming off the worm I'm hot.... usually 165 proof or right close. Then you also have to know just how to temper down your shine so that it can be enjoyed. I usually temper down to 110 proof, that will knock you on your *** quickly.


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- I think cloning is addictive !---  This should be all I need for the next cycle !---While they root I'll see if I can't sex a few more !--- Maybe a month before I need the bloom area to veg. !-- 

Get settled then U can get your grow working Evets !--- Takes  a lot of planning !---


----------



## umbra

Cannabis is so often thought of as something that stunts motivation and drive, something that dulls the intellect, but when cannabis culture and cannabis innovation is fostered it becomes a catalyst for healing. And maybe even overcome an outdated bias about the plant and about the people who use it.


----------



## Keef

Got it Kraven !-- I know what a thump keg or doubler is !-- Number the jars as it comes out !--On a small run I would use pint jars and throw the first 10% out I would use my meter to tell when alcohol contents starts to drop at the tail !--- All I know is sugar shine !-- 100 gallons water --100 lbs of sugar--1 lb of yeast !--Ferment for a week until yeast does it's thing !---Never tried to distill fruit wine into brandy !--- Got some reading to do !-- - I think if a pot pharmer gonna make RSO they should make thier own alcohol !--Stuff is expensive and U just gonna evaporate it off !-- I think a quart  of Everclear cost about $20 around here !--


----------



## Keef

Got high and forgot !-- Got a slab of pork ribs in the smoker over a chunk of pecan wood !--I love my stainless steel electric smoker !--  225 -Low and slow !---Have some ribs late !--

Kraven I don't even drink anymore !--- Thought it might be wise to brush up on distilling in case I want to make RSO later !--$100 a gallon be a wee steep for me and no one even  drinks it !


----------



## Kraven

lol, i don't drink it, only when cooking, just to sample and make sure its going right. I have a few friends that are big fans and I also put some in charred white oak barrels and let it age a year, sure does taste like RC Black Label when its done, yet kicks like a mule with no hang ouver....the hangover is in the heads and my cut never has any in it. But blended whiskey does, they run everything but the tails....and they smell/ taste like a nasty wet dog.


----------



## umbra

I don't drink no more, but for sure...I don't drink any less


----------



## Keef

Well talk to me !-- I'm gonna make fruit wine and distill it into brandy maybe !--- Got some reading to do !

Time to burn !-- My head hurts !---


----------



## Keef

Methanol has a lower boiling point than Ethanol so it seems to me there would be no problem using denatured alcohol if the denaturing agent is methanol to make RSO --By the time the ethanol is evaped off the methanol is long gone !---


----------



## umbra

keef said:


> methanol has a lower boiling point than ethanol so it seems to me there would be no problem using denatured alcohol if the denaturing agent is methanol to make rso --by the time the ethanol is evaped off the methanol is long gone !---


noooooo!


----------



## Evets1989

I honestly think the whole cannabis  stunts your motivation is true to extent.   Some strains of cannabis may relax you or make your fell tired and have a lack of motivation but usually it's yourself not the weed.      I believe that certain strains may do that but others strains may actually help with motivation.      The only reason I'm saying this is cus I'm buying locally at the moment and the other day what I got I was able to smoke in the morning and while working but lightly smoke but I felt great and little pain.  The next bag I got was not that way and the last two days I have been very weak and tired all the time and smoked a lot to help me sleep.    So I've seen both side.   I think anyone that is TRUELY using it Medicinally then they should obviously learn the basics of what works for them best.    Like most of you guys have done and I am trying to find what I like best and what helps me best.       But right now I'm going thru the ups and downs of using local green


----------



## Evets1989

Try these.   I bought these the other day and man are they good.   If you like rum and coke or jack and Coke.  These are awesom.   Taste just like a cherry cola with a bit of alcohol in it 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, No on the alcohol... Don't mess a wonderful medicine up by yuck in it.

Evets, i don't drink at all. I do smoke pot from the time i get up to the time i go to sleep. I think all pot is medicine.  I am just sure you wanted to know that. LOL


----------



## Keef

Rose I was talking about 2 different things !--- 1)--making fruit wine and distilling it into brandy --2 ) making "Everclear" to use in making RSO !--- Kraven could probably distill alcohol with just as high proof as Everclear --or higher !-- Might take me a few runs to get sugar liquor that clean !--- Or were U talking about denatured alcohol ?---Your dislike of that I can understand !-- Like I said Everclear cost alot ! --Maybe $100 a gallon !-- How much would U use making an ounce of RSO ?---Is not Everclear your biggest real cost in making RSO ?---I'm just thinking if it was free it would greatly reduce the cost of making RSO !-- Except for the value of the weed !


----------



## Keef

D.D. brought home some basil and oregano from the produce section for me to clone !--- She like her fresh herbs and it roots just fine !--- Same with that rosemary in a planter out back !-- Started as a sprig of rosemary from the produce dept. !-- 

I wonder what a tetraploid tomato or pepper would look and taste like ?-- I could do such a thing but I mostly grow weed !---


----------



## Evets1989

Keef.   That tetrapods stuff does strike my interest a lot.    Once I get settled I will go for it and try.  I have this one natural one that I will try to take a cutting or two.      My cuttings from the other plant have not rooted yet but hoping they do soon.  I had to move them around during the move so I hope that didn't hurt the process.    We're see I guess.   They look ok so far.  Growing.  Just haven't started any roots yet.          And the the one I call Bubbles that fell over and kined the stem.  She is still growing like a champ.   Didn't even phase her so I think I may keep her as a mother plant.    Very strong genes it would seem if that big of a accident didn't even phase its growth at all.    What do you think Keef.   Good mother plant to keep?   Lol


----------



## Keef

Evets the chemical I use to cause this genetic doubling is a poison that WILL cause cancer and kill U if not handled properly !-- The kind of plant I'm making NEVER happens naturally! --


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Methanol has a lower boiling point than Ethanol so it seems to me there would be no problem using denatured alcohol if the denaturing agent is methanol to make RSO --By the time the ethanol is evaped off the methanol is long gone !---



keef,NONONONO. no denatured alcohol. you need some Gold Shield Rossville 200 proof ethyl


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC.


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.    Finally got up like normal.    Finally got a good nights sleep since we were at the new place all the stress is lifted off.    Now we just have to make enough money to pay the lady today.  Lol.  That's one nice thing about having the business.  I can go out in a day and make $200 quick in a day if we want to.  Make good money when we actually can stay out working all day everyday but we slack a bit to much.   My health isn't the best and doesn't help.   I'm always feeling tired and just blah and shitty but I try to push they it best if can.    Really wish i had the drive and motivation that I used to.   It out weighed the not feeling good and feeling blah and tired feeling.     My drive was pushing right thru every obstacle.  Now everything stresses me out to much.     Ugh.  Fun fun right.     I think tonight's the night I put my large plant into Flower.     I topped it last week and the new set of colas are growing nicely so I figured they are small yet so I I flower now it will get about twice as big or more and then start budding into a set of nice big cola buds     We're see how she flowers.  Hopefully it works how k want it since I think this one is a Photo plant.  Not one of the AutoFlowers


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, I have been super busy the last week, hope all is well and things settle here a bit in the coming weeks. Peace.


----------



## Evets1989

As far as the tetraploid thing goes Keef I'm far from ready yet but once I am I should be ok.    I'm good with chemistry stuff and Chem sets and things like that I've always been good at     Actually I'm the type the can do anything I put my mind to and I'm also the type that I do it RIGHT the first time so it's easy to repeat     Just how I've always been all my life.  I put my mind to something and do the research for it and soon I am doing it like a pro.  Been like that since j was 2 yrs old typing on the computer cause I wanted to play my games and had to learn to type my name and password so I could play it.    Anyways.....   I'll wait until 1.i can buy the proper gear and safety equip.  2. I WANT TO TRY CLONING MT TRIFOLIATE FIRST.   And hopefully the clones grow trifoliate as well.   We're see I guess.    Waiting for the internodal branches get bigger so I can use them for clone cuttings.   I don't want to top the trifoliate.  Cause then it may turn back into a diploid and I'll be upset.   So for now in going to take some cuttings first and see what they do


----------



## Dalahaze

Just a reminder to all the new peeps, if your not legal then you need to be anonymous....this is not a closed board and not everyone here is good peeps. LEO routinely surfs these types of open boards, and this is a good cozy thread to camp out in.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Bozzo, nice to see you again. Hope you are well. What have you got growing?

Yes Keef, i was talking about the denatured alcohol.  I pay about 36 bucks a half a gallon for everlear
. 
nes, i thought about you yesterday, i would like to see your place, i picture it as out in the country and pretty.

Kraven, are you actually using a hammer, or are you having in made? Either way...mojo.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Ugh !-- Having some coffee and working on a pipe !---  Got some pressure in my face from the weather !

Thanks for the input about alcohol extraction !--- Soon as I can justify it I'm getting a Super Critical CO2 Hash oil machine -- I see no reason that I'll be making much RSO but it's good to know the right way !---
Lyfespan-- Where ya been !-- U still got that Black Domina ?
What up Bozzo ?
Dala -- Glad to get your opinion too !

U free state peeps have to teach us southern outlaw farmers how to do things right !


----------



## Keef

U know I was successful don't U ? -- I'm thinking I have a new skill !--


----------



## Evets1989

I hope for everyone's sake they start legalizing cannabis for recreational purposes.   Not cus people should use it that way.   I'm not saying that.  I think it should be used responsibly and mainly medically.   But atleast if it's recreationally legal.  We won't have so many stipulations to be permitted to grow.   It should be easier for the average person to grow if it's legal for medical and recreational.     Idk.  Maybe it's not hard to get all the liscenes and permits to grow and possibly open a legit store.   I want to as soon as it's legal where I'm at.    I'm even thinking about moving somewhere else that I can legally grow.   Only because I'm really fed up.    Yes I'm young.  Yes many of you have worked there asses off for years and deserve to retire in luxury and peace.   But my age doesn't change my health issues.   Honestly I bought this business cus my mind and body can't take the non stop working anymore and it's crazy that the healthiest I have ever been was when j was homeless and sleeping from one place to another and slept on beach even.  But I wasn't so exerted and stressed over making enough to pay bills and working 8- 10hrs a day just to survive.  And then employer take advantage of people in bad situations and pay you $80 a week to work cus they know you don't have a choice.    But anyways my mind and body just can't seem to handle it like a normal healthy person.   I fight through it but am also miserable if I do.   That's know way to live a happy life.   I honestly could care less if I was rich.   I just want to make enough to live happy     But I really want to do something with growing it proffesionally and have a store     I would ultimately love to have a Fresh Market for medical.   You come across a scale when you walking in.   and I want to have a large warehouse with a catwalk that they can actually walk through and see the fresh growing plants and have the store above the grow area where they can buy fresh non cured.  Or buy cured and dried.  Or buy edibles and waxes and hashes and capsules    Everything and anything.    I want to have a separate place with a Bar kind of area for people to come and relax and maybe a limited amount of samples for them to try     Stuff like that.   I would love to do that.   But of course we all need to it be legal first


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Man things are popping like popcorn round Here....
5 for 5 Nurse larry
 6 for 7 Hippies dawg 
 6 for 6 bpu X blueberry blast
 so far one for sure maybe two gdp X Black rose
      Keef you are on your way Bro....Put that skill to work....


----------



## Evets1989

For everyone that is making alcohol.   Here's one of the sites I use to try recipes.   There's a few that are good on this site.  And they have a lot of equipment too.  
http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com.     They have a bunch of recipes.   So if you have the equipment then here's some more if you'd like to try any
I have a few of my own recipes but they are my secret recipes that I make.    You can try mine when I make them but I don't give anyone the recipes for my own.   Plus j don't have the stuff anymore to make it.    I've looked through all My stuff and I think I lost it all during one of the moves.    Oh well.


----------



## Keef

Evets it's good to have a dream !-- Now U have to work out the details of how U get from here to there !--
First is just getting some grows under your belt !--- U don't even know all the stuff that can go wrong with a grow yet !-- One step at a time !

I wanted a Frankenplant  by the end of prohibition !--- It may not be the exact plant that I want but one thing be true about them plants !-- They are unique in all the world !--- Now it's just gonna be like finding a rare pheno !-- U know it'll be there but it may take quite a few seed before U find it !---


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !--- Yup !-- Found the sweet spot !-- Now I have to learn to grow them !-- I'll post some pics when there's something to see !--- I hope U get a nice blueberry out those BPU-X-B.B. seed !-- I like my B.B. !


----------



## umbra

Cane....green mojo. Thinking about 4/20 celebration, hhmmmm. Thinking about doing some edibles, maybe the whole meal. And drinks, oh yeah. When I was in Goa, I had this yogurt milkshake with bhang in it. Gonna have to figure out how to make it. We haven't opened the pool yet. Not really warm enough yet.


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah it's mainly getting back into it again.   I used to grow a lot and did it for a few years but I stopped for a few years now so a lot of it is just refreshing myself with the different things that go wrong and refreshing myself with the right ways to fix those things.   A lot I still remember but I doubt myself to much.   That's why I'm always asking so much.  Lol.    It's not cause I'm a complete beginner.   It's mainly cus I'm refreshing my memory and I doubt my self a lot so when I think.  Ok.  I got this.  I can fix this little problem.  I start doubting myself and wonder if I'm remembering it correctly and then I have to reach out online or on here to double check or see what others do and maybe I can try a new way for some things.     I had a great mentor when I started growing.   He grew secretly for 50years.   He had about a dozen spots hidden that he would grow one place all year and the. The following year he would move to another spot.    Then he had his indoor plants too. He had made good friends with a owner at a storage place and he paid the guy triple to use a storage unit to grow inside.   The guy smoked so it was a great places and a kool plan and he had an awesome set up for a long time.   Before the storage unit he said he used to have a shed out in the woods but the Game commission was wondering around so he went to the storage unit.   Damn game commission has more rights than cops.   I never knew that they can enter your house with no warrant at all.   They just have to be suspicious that your illegal hunting or something and they walk right In and get away with it in PA.   Bullshit but they do it all the time up there.   That's why we couldn't grow at my property because they were always roaming around cause the surrounding property the state owned so I never could do the outdoors grow


----------



## Kraven

Rose the O'l hippy took a turn for the better, he is getting moved out of ICU to a step down unit. His problem has been resolved, just need to watch him for a few days and get his labs back into line, looks like the worst is over ~crosses fingers~


----------



## mrcane

Nice to hear Kraven..I am sure that you are some what releaved ...one for the Ol.Hippy's recovery ....:48:


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--- Ugh !-- Having some coffee and working on a pipe !---  Got some pressure in my face from the weather !
> 
> Thanks for the input about alcohol extraction !--- Soon as I can justify it I'm getting a Super Critical CO2 Hash oil machine -- I see no reason that I'll be making much RSO but it's good to know the right way !---
> Lyfespan-- Where ya been !-- U still got that Black Domina ?
> What up Bozzo ?
> Dala -- Glad to get your opinion too !
> 
> U free state peeps have to teach us southern outlaw farmers how to do things right !



yes i still have the black domina, and been crossing her into my widowberry, made some PandaBerries.


----------



## Evets1989

Good to hear he is recovering.    Always nice when the worst is past and it becomes a little less stressful then too.     Hope all goes well and he recovers well!


----------



## mrcane

Took a couple of the lower branches off one of my papaya...they were hanging close to the dirt. Was the one plant that I didn't trim the bottom up in veg.... 

View attachment 20160414_094035.jpg


----------



## Evets1989

Very pretty Cane.   Looks like some goodies!      Can't wait until
Mine starts to flower.   I think the bottoms are actually going to produce some nice big buds.   My largest plant right now just looks like she will have some nice buds even on the lower parts    Don't know for sure until it flowers tho.  But just the way it looks j think she will have some good lower branch yields    Were see I guess


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Rose the O'l hippy took a turn for the better, he is getting moved out of ICU to a step down unit. His problem has been resolved, just need to watch him for a few days and get his labs back into line, looks like the worst is over ~crosses fingers~




Good news! May he continue to improve & strengthen.


----------



## mrcane

I will not be letting the bottoms grow out on plants in the future...I like the ones that have six or eight main colas..much easier to take care of also.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Plus, keeping the bottom clean deters bugs!  BTW, I Hate Bugs! Are you going to cure it in some way? I want to know how she smokes. Can't wait for some Papaya! I have 4 healthy young ones.


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  It's a Rainy Day in GA.  There goes my out door plans.  Sure hope my Aurora Indica will be alright outside.  Sure wish I had a better setup inside.  I do not like the wind blowing on the outside grow.

Rose I do live in the country.  It is beautiful.  Very peaceful.

Kraven that is very good new for your friend.  Good thoughts go your way.

Afternoon DD.  Is it raining where you are?  Still comeing down here.


----------



## DirtyDiana

No rain  here Nes. Sunny, nice cool wind blowing, seagulls calling, need I say more?


----------



## lyfespan

well todays lunch bowl of cbdcrew cbd gsc had a surprise fall out of it, Keef this ones for you man View attachment IMG_1762.jpg
 its a twin seed, and a selfed one at that, there was a lil male flower hiding right above it.


----------



## lyfespan

the other side, Keef
View attachment FullSizeRender (4).jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Definitely a Keef thing! Too cool.


----------



## Keef

Had a nap !-- Wake up to ? -- Lyfespan do U think it would grow twins ? -- That's  the coolest thing I've seen in awhile ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello Umbra.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Had a nap !-- Wake up to ? -- Lyfespan do U think it would grow twins ? -- That's  the coolest thing I've seen in awhile ! --



i just had an ultrabriteXpandaberries throw a twin plant from one seed, now this, of course ill grow it out


----------



## umbra

Hey DD


----------



## Rosebud

Wowser lyfspan, pretty cool.

so Umbra, 420 plans sound very stony. 

Seeds are cute here at my house.


----------



## Keef

Yep!--That would be one of them "Got to grow it" seed Lyfespan !--- So where ya at on your Panda berry ? -- U gonna stablize it and all ? --- My newest mutants just barely have thier heads above the ground !--- Little leaves on top a stalk 3 times as thick as normal !--- Now if they'll only throw 3 or 4 leaves for ole Keef !--


----------



## Evets1989

Unusually don't let anything on bottom grow either but once in a while I'll see a plant that has some nice growth that LOOKS worth keeping on the plant.   You can usually tell atleast when you have a good thick growth on lower parts.   Then j may leave some on    Usually I take the lower ones for cuttings anyways but if I see some nice thick growth on them I will leave some for some budding that way I have some samples as its growing too.  Lol.   Popcorn buds are good for samplers atleast while your waiting on your plant.     Haha.    I like using them for the Hash and Dabs     I have a nice way to turn popcorn buds into the dabs with a flat iron.   Works nice for a quick Dabs cus I don't like to use my larger pretty bud for it.   Lol.


----------



## Evets1989

Darn.   By the time I comment on something    It's so far back that no one knows what I'm talking about.   Lmao.    Sometimes I start typing a response for a post and I'll get busy and post it an hour later


----------



## Keef

It's called the Rosen Method !---I'm willing to learn from anyone --any age !---but Evets --No offense !--I just don't think there's much U could teach me !


----------



## mrcane

DD ...This little bit i will just dry it up and smoke it ...see how it smokes ....looks nice and cloudy...right now.
   Wow I missed whole page.....:


----------



## mrcane

Oops missed a page.....what kind of seed...never seen such a thing.....

..........Puff........:48:.......:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Mr cane, you talking papaya? Is this your first taste? I want to know everything. It is such a nice smoke.. it asks nothing of you.

When i first saw that seed up there, i thought, oh no someone posted a **** on ofc.... sorry, small dog I guess.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose!  FDLMAO!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Okay so apparently, you have to eat healthy more than once to get in shape. That's just cruel & inhumane!
BBQ ribs to die for here!


----------



## Evets1989

Keef probably not but I've surprised myself before     Mainly cus I've grown up around old timers and learned so much of the old ways plus I was able to learn my generations twist to things so I consider myself blessed to have learned as much as I have in such a short period of my life.   And I continue learning from others.    Now here's some physiology for ya   Ok ...   Everyone has there ways right. and one thing I've learned is it's not about others teaching you. Or others sharing their methods.   The good friends or mentors are the ones that can CONIVINCE you to try something new.   Many of us get stuck in our ways.   So when someone we know is able to Convince us to try something new.  We don't realize t at the time but later we look back and think.  Wow.  His way worked too. Just not my style.  Or.  Wow. His way did better in this subject but my way did better in this subject so let me see if I can combine something here.   And then you have a brand new way of doing things.              My Mentor when I was younger taught me that the best Mentor is someone that can not only show you a. New way of doing something.  That they can convince you to try it and if you fail they are there to help you get right back up and try again.         

Keef.  You got years on me.  You have many more plants on me.   Of course there probably not much to learn from me.  But I also am the type that I can figure anything out if I put my mind to it.   I consider myself a lucky person just for the ability of understanding how things work and if I don't k learn how they work.   Because if you know how they work you can fix it if something shall go wrong.        

I don't got nothing on you guys on here.   Lol.     Can I grow a damn good cannabis plant.   Yes.    Can j grow many damn good plants like you guys can.    No.   Lol.    I just don't have the mean or patience to do it right now in my life.    Could I do it.  Yes.  I know j could.  But I can't do it right now.   You all can now.       
 If you haven't noticed.   I'm not hanging around other threads much cus there are many young punks that think they know it all and can do it all.     I'm here to learn from the "old Farts".  Lol


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> 
> Bozzo, nice to see you again. Hope you are well. What have you got growing?
> 
> Yes Keef, i was talking about the denatured alcohol. I pay about 36 bucks a half a gallon for everlear
> .
> nes, i thought about you yesterday, i would like to see your place, i picture it as out in the country and pretty.
> 
> Kraven, are you actually using a hammer, or are you having in made? Either way...mojo.


 

Got clones going. mango sapphire, pineapple chunk, berry bomb  and thc bomb. have not planted the feminized  sensi skunk or Holland's hopes seeds yet. yet. hard choices to make.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds like you got a lot going on too. I see a lot of folks growing mango, is it a favorite of yours?  I love the pineapples.. Mojo for the grow bozzo.(poet) I have some new stuff started..we will see how we end up..never quite what we think, huh.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy guys. Im tired. Im getting to old to walk these freaking stilts. Ready to go home i am. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

I take what ever my friend is growing this cycle. His grow is always about 2 weeks into flower when I get home.  He usually picks some good ones. Oh yea I forgot the vanilla kush .he had one seed from last year left. It was my favorite plant last year. huge


----------



## mrcane

Rose, That be the papaya this will be the first real taste..just going to dry it in a warm dark colset...
Bought this set up for my mother in law for a nice heirloom tomato....might just pick up a couple more.... 

View attachment 20160414_153819.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Hopper....:48:.......:48:.......:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

I second that mojo Cane!


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Hopper !-- 
Cane --U ain't fooling me that's a ready made outside pot growing bucket !--- If not it would make a good one !-- tie the bud up to the frame !--How big is the pot !


----------



## mrcane

Keef, I think that it would make an exceptional outside pot....that's why I say better pick up a..ok...Few more...
20..gal Bro:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, not big enough for an outdoor plant, just saying.lol  Very cool for maters though.

So WH, do you get to go home tomorrow? 

We had tacos tonight, they were good. 

I am planting some Harlequin x sour tsunami.  Supposed to test at 20 x cbd to thc.. wow huh?  guess what? I am getting a cut of my original Harlequin back.... how awesome is that. Got some super silver have cuttings trying to clone... It is getting exciting around here.


----------



## Keef

Go Rose !---If U want to save something ! --- U have to share it !--See what I mean ? ---  
20 gallons is not enough for an outside grow container ?-- U must be growing them Paul Bunyan plants !-- U got some of them climbing spurs for climbing up to top them ?-- U harvest with a chainsaw ?

I do not like BBQ ribs -- potato salad and Baked beans --Anymore !-- I'm stuffed !


----------



## Keef

I know ya'll grow stuff big up there in the PNW !--I seen this one show where people's was driving thru a tree in they car !--- U know I tried driving thru a tree one time but it didn't work out like on T.V. !--- It was more like what happens on the roadrunner show when the coyote hits a tunnel painted on a cliff !-- That was bad ya'll !-- That tree did not give an inch!--but my truck did !


----------



## Rosebud

Your dinner sounds divine Keef, and you are funny.

I have grown in 20 gallon pots. that tomato pot wasn't that big was it?


----------



## mrcane

Rose, yep that's either 20...or...25 gal with a heavy gauge wire cage...think it would work????_


----------



## Rosebud

That doesn't look like a 20 gallon pot to me... but yes, 20 gallon pots do work and where you live the metal won't burn your plants.. I grew my purple haze in one last year and it was a good 6-7 feet tall.  So is it really 20 gallons?
They have smart pots that are as big as kids swimming pools...wow


----------



## mrcane

Speaking of dinner been finding these things around the yard.....sure are Good.. 

View attachment 20160414_181211_001.jpg


View attachment 20160322_165445.jpg


View attachment 20160404_183606.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my gosh, morels?


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> No rain here Nes. Sunny, nice cool wind blowing, seagulls calling, need I say more?


 
Sound like you had a great day.  No seagulls here maybe when I go up north on the east coast to visit my daughter and family.  I'll get to the beach.


----------



## Keef

He said 20 gallons Rose !-- I tried eating healthy once !-- Didn't like it ! --- Everyone knows anything is better if U fry it in some pig fat !---  Fat is flavor !---


----------



## Keef

Clarified butter a little garlic and onion ?-- I'm being drawn toward that piece of prime rib with mushrooms !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh i believe Cane, just not the pot.


----------



## ness

Evening peeps.  So using a 5 gal pot is not going to work for outside grow.  I'll just have to put mj in the ground.  I really do not want to do that in case I want to move them.  Oh what to do what to do.


----------



## Keef

U good for now Nes !-- Keep your eye open for some blue plastic barrels --- Get JT to cut them in half and drill some drainage holes in the ends !--Fill them up with Happy Frog --- 2 for 1 --25 gallon planters but U not moving them far !


----------



## Keef

Going down after watching  the last episode of Archer !--- That's  my hero ! -- Such  deep understanding of life !---


----------



## mrcane

I will definitely check with the guy but I am sure he said 20 gal..on those pots hope so.....
  The morels are wonderful with  a nice steak Baked Spud and fresh Asparagus out of the garden.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Up late,  watching a scary movie. Start my work week tomorrow night. Bugs are scarce finally. The grow should improve now.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, as if I don't have enough problems getting on elevators! I did not need to see that!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Having problems with the speed on my computer.  Yesterday I had Hughs Net look into it.  Now my computer is even slower.  Waiting until 7 to call them back.  I sure hope I get someone that knows what they are doing.  Time to :spit: and :bong2:


----------



## ness

Morning Keef that is a good idea.  I tell tj to keep a eye out for barrels.  The problem with 20-25 barrels or pots is the money for dirt.  My budget is limited.  This Ga dirt I don't know if it is good enough for growing.  The farmer seem to have no problem with there growing.  I do live in a farming area.  I have field all around me except for the North side that is my little piece of woods.  Love it.


----------



## Dalahaze

Good morning old farts club members.


----------



## yarddog

Ofc!!   49 degrees here.    I done shed my winter coat and it gets cold again!!   
I'm glad I stuck that sativa girl in bloom when I did.    In 9 days she has doubled her height.     I should have plenty of room, but dang she is getting tall.     Hope y'alls morning goes well.       Took me all week, but I made it to friday!


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.     Hey Nes.    If you do end using soil that your not sure about how good it is.    1.  It's weird but if your brave enough good dirt tastes...like dirt.   Bad soil tastes...like sand more.     Good soil you will taste a rich mineral taste. Good dirt actually first taste BAD. It's just not good tasting.     Those of you who needed a laught.    But Nes if your forced to use what you got.  I would recommend atleast getting Perlite and adding to the dirt so the roots atleast get oxygen.   If you grow in crappy dirt then your plants will rely more on the Water for Nutrients and Perlite for oxygen to get to the roots of course.   Of course I'm sure everyone would agree it will be worth t to get some soil.    When I started this time I didn't have money to spend.   I got the $2 bag 40lb of soil and a big bag of Perlite.   Mixed 50/50 and plants are doing good.     I'm not growing huge plants but if they were outside in a 25gal pot of this dirt I've been using I'm sure they would grow fine.    The only thing I don't recommend tho is the cheap stuff at Walmart the is like $2.75 for big bag.   It has mulch in with the dirt.  Bad idea for bugs and molds.     I don't know about outside grows.  But inside grows I was told no wood chips or mulch in or on the dirt.   This is true correct ?

Oh and yeah the 55gal plastic barrels work good.     I would screw 2 pieces of 2x4 onto the bottom because that will help you be able to slide it better.        You screw them on good or lag bolts from inside of barrel thru to the wood.   Then the edges or corners that would drag in dirt you cut that off at an angel and they will let you be able to drag the Pots anywhere you need without a ton of effort.     That's what I used when grew some big plants.    It was still in a greenhouse but we could drag them in and outside to flush and stuff without hurting our backs


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. When tax day and a holiday for freedom fall on the same day, they push back the tax day. Happy emancipation day everyone. Oh and TGIF.


----------



## bozzo420

I just dig a hole and put pro mix in it ....that's my pot.....MORELS    where? Damn it's coming soon. mushroom season is one of my 4 seasons.    mushroom, berry, hunting, snowbird........ 4 seasons   good morning OFC


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Running late this morning !--- Bozzo got a deer stand ya'll that's more like a condo on stilts !---I could hunt that way !


----------



## Rosebud

Thats funny bozzo.  I like your 4 seasons. no football?

I was just looking at beautiful pictures of indoor grows, it makes me want to do one, but why? I do think indoor grows are prettier than od. The wind and rain and hail all beat them up pretty good, but ya can't beat the sun for penetration.

Thanks Umbra, happy day to you too.  
Hey umbra have you heard of me and 23? the dna tests? Your thoughts? I had a doc tell me to get it. I did, it will take 3 months to get the results. They must be busy.  I hope i am a tiny bit african american, lol, i have always had white guilt...I won't be... northern european probably...hope we find something surprising, in an interesting way.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...socked in with clouds this morning ...Looks nasty......  Bozzo been finding the morels in my yard...I have lots of wood down as mulch and they seem to  love it.... 

View attachment 20160414_181211_001.jpg


----------



## mrcane

23 & me Rose my doctor had me do one also...The problem is reading it....They do not show you what is wrong, ...With my family history sometimes I think I really don't want to know..With the mitochondrial disorder it may show up. But that does not mean that it is active:confused2:


----------



## Keef

Rose U so funny !-- Maybe U should back your stuff up indoors so U don't loose it !-- Maybe just a little clone in veg.?
Hey Dog -- I feel U on that sativa !-- The Widow is only 65% sativa and I went thru a lot of seed finding one I could tame - barely !-- I mean U flip the lights --and it's  off !-- The B.B. and T.E. are much easier to handle !-- That's  what I like about cloning --A plant does something like stretches real bad --- Next time U know what to expect !--- bend it over some !-- That's  why I went to Umbra wanting a potent indica heavy hybrid -- He recommended -- The Tranquil Elephantizer -- LA Confidential --- 4 Corners (?) -- Never can remember the 4th !--- Took me awhile to lay hands on the T.E. seed !-- I don't think Bohdi got anymore !--Anyway he didn't steer me wrong !-- The B.B. can hold it's own too !-- Stoned and rambling !--Anyway Dog --Indica heavy hybrids work well indoors !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Thats funny bozzo.  I like your 4 seasons. no football?
> 
> I was just looking at beautiful pictures of indoor grows, it makes me want to do one, but why? I do think indoor grows are prettier than od. The wind and rain and hail all beat them up pretty good, but ya can't beat the sun for penetration.
> 
> Thanks Umbra, happy day to you too.
> Hey umbra have you heard of me and 23? the dna tests? Your thoughts? I had a doc tell me to get it. I did, it will take 3 months to get the results. They must be busy.  I hope i am a tiny bit african american, lol, i have always had white guilt...I won't be... northern european probably...hope we find something surprising, in an interesting way.



I have not had it done. 1 of my sisters has the family bible. In it has the last 8 generations on my mother's side. All European. My father's side is a bit harder to track because of the lack of birth records. But looks European as well. 1 of my sisters went back pretty far in the family history. Both of my sisters went to Ireland and did even more research.


----------



## Joe420Camel

:48: 

View attachment PICT0536.jpg


View attachment PICT0543.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Lovely Joe.......:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Big honking buds is all i gotta say Joe.  Too bad your yield sucked..NOT, look at all those jars. Such a tidy area. Nice work Joe.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, if you have  European heritage, no reason to have white guilt.   That's something that gov has invented.   I come from the European region as well.   
What's odd, is all races are encouraged to embrace their heritage and culture and color.   Except for whites.   My heritage is poor white sharecroppers.   Nothing for me to be ashamed of,   might be different if my folks owned slaves.  The vast majority of southerners did not own slaves.   They couldn't have afforded to even if they wanted.


----------



## Rosebud

There was some ugly stuff on my dads side that caused the white guilt I have felt ever since I can remember.  My grandfather was a poor farmer, and his son, my dad was a great small farmer with his own business.  My other g father was a minister. My mom did genealogy and loved it. We too have those old family bibles that go back forever..  Thank you YD, those share croppers were important part of our history... You made a good point.


----------



## Evets1989

Nice Joe.  Very lovely looking buds.    

As far as digging a whole.   Like I mentioned before.bthis is. A good example.   Everyone has there ways.  Some ways work good for some and bad for others.     Digging holes and planting in ground never worked for me.   EVERYTIME I have tried digging a hole  and planting in the ground it has ended badly.  Lol.    The one thing I do like tho is growing in an old tree stump.     OMG the plants blew up    I've done it a few times and getting ready to do it again since this morning I found a nice place to put an outside plant and there is an rotted stump there but it's like 6inches away from the sunny spot.   So I'm thinking about planting one of my Clones in or around the stump again to see if it works here in Florida.     I was in PA mountain before when tried in ground and in stumps.       

Oh. Guess what  My little one is Flowering now so I guess I atleast know what strain one plant is now since it flowered in 24/7 lighting.  I only had one Auto Strain.  And that was LSD-25 strain.   I thought I ordered more autos but when I was looking over the strains to try and figure them out I noticed only the LSD-25 is Autoflowering so I have a pretty educated assumption that the one that flowered in 24/7 light is the LSD-25 plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's what Joe can do in a tight grow spot with the DWC !--- I'm jealous !


----------



## Joe420Camel

Rosebud said:


> Big honking buds is all i gotta say Joe. Too bad your yield sucked..NOT, look at all those jars. Such a tidy area. Nice work Joe.



thank you all

Loose lips sink ships and all, its nice to come here and show-n-tell



This is still just the main colas from the first part of the harvest...

adding in all the best of the best from the canopy, I should add another jar with 1.75-2 jars more in trim/popcorn



wait, pics are easier....



this should be everything "worth smoking"


and then


everything for hash/cooking



I <3 Cali-O 

View attachment PICT0545.jpg


View attachment PICT0547.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> That's what Joe can do in a tight grow spot with the DWC !--- I'm jealous !


In my opinion, it's not the size of the space, but the quality of the grow that defines a great grower. Joe well done. Before going bigger, I dialed in my grows. Now that I have scaled up some, changed every aspect of my growing technique, and fighting the bug wars and winning, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. It's all about reading the plant, knowing what it is telling you, and how to respond. All a grower can do is to give the plant what it needs, when it needs it and let the plant reach it's genetic potential.


----------



## yarddog

Look at that stalk!!


----------



## Evets1989

I was going to put my bigger one in flower tonight so I have some good medicine in a few weeks but since the little one AutoFlowered it changed my plan a little.   So now since the smaller one flowered before I could get it bigger.  It's going to yield much much less so I guess I'm going to let my bigger one keep growing s bit.    Maybe even transplant it in a 5gallon pot so she can stretch and get bushy yet.    It's about 24" tall in a 2.5gallon pot since my space was limited    But I was able to make another foot of space so I can fit a larger pot in there now.   So I may actually try this method a lady told me about but I'm nervous.     She said   She rinsed off the roots really gentle and carefully and she showed me how she kind of coiled the roots up and brought them up closer to the plant.  Then she would put her soil in the pot but not fill it.   She put a layer about an inch or so thick of Perlite and wet it really good and she made the roots look nice again and coiled but not intertwined and tangled.  She separated as many as she could. Could them up a little and then when she set the plant in the kept the roots at the top nearest to the plant.  Set the roots down and she would take as many root ends as she could find and point them in different directions and pointing down kinda     She covered the roots with perlite and potting soil and then added her nutrient water and some root stuff she made homeade.    And her little 12-24" plants would get really thick and bushy.   I mean some of the thickest bushiest plants I've ever seen          Have any of you ever heard of Training the roots like that.   Is it worth doing?    I know you have to place your roots in properly and it helps to have enough room for them the stretch.    But she was very.... Umm... Passionate about it.    I think it may have been more of the Love she put into the growing too.     I think you need to love your plants too.     But anyways.  Does anyone do stuff with the roots like that?      The only thing I ever do is re position the bottom roots to help from twisting and strangling each other  but I don't think it's a big deal.    I'm just wondering if there is more people out there that do that?      Or what things you guys do with roots.         Also.  Has anyone made any lotions with cannabis plant parts?    I was reading somewhere that the roots still hold healing properties that will work for skin issues and stuff.   Anyone actually use it for anything like that?


----------



## Evets1989

And yes umbra.   I totally agree with what you said.    I say a lot about my limited space.  But I have some nice plants growing in a small RV closet cabinet area    They are healthy and doing good      I may mention sometimes about the space but honestly I guess it's more about money too with me cus I just can't dish out money to grow right now.  But I buy what the plants NEED and I make due with what I got.     I'm thankful to have a good place to come and get you guys opinions and methods of how others do things.      The ways I do my grows are a bit different but I always like trying others method too.  But like you said.  It's basically about reading the plant.   One reason why i I ask so many questions when I come across something.   My opinions and just cus I'm trying to read a plant.  Doesn't mean I won't miss something that one of you may catch since I'm just getting back into the hang of things


----------



## bozzo420

I have tried in ground and potted side by side. The in the ground always bigger. and in ground are lower . I always have a height problem. So in  the ground are 18 inches lower.  but pots are ok also.   especially if you have to move them. 
I made my first gallon of AEM-1 ,it must be spring. a couple of weeks and it's Bokashi making time. the neighbor wants some. He said he wants to plant his tomato's just like I did. dig a hole with post hole digger  and fill with pro mix and Bokashi mix. 6 foot tomato's and 15 foot sunflowers.  its all sand around me . works well for me.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey bozzo or anyone else, do you know a fast growing vine that gets 10 ' tall or so this season?


----------



## oldfogey8

the poison ivy in the woods behind my house grows pretty fast, rose. probably not what you are looking for though...


----------



## Rosebud

LOL oldfogey...not quite..  Might keep the neighbors from peeking over the fence though.


----------



## oldfogey8

i do have a clematis (pretty sure it is clematis floridas) that engulfs my lamp post and used to engulf the trellis i had it trained to until my wife got sick of the trellis. fills in nicely and has really nice flowers for a good portion of the summer. trained to the right fence or trellis, i could see it going 10' plus in a season...


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah that's how I grew tomatoes back home.    We would dig Post Holes and putt our mix in of soil and compost fertilizer mix       Now tomatoe plants are one thing I am excellent at growing but I grow mine a bit different too.   Most steak them up and the grow like plants.   I vine mine out and my last tomatoe plant was 10ft long and that was just one branch that vines out in one direction.  The others were 6-8ft too.   Everyone thought I had a bunch of plants but I had 3 and they went the whole way around my 12'x10' porch at the time     I was living in my grandmothers old house and she was a very old time Gardner     The whole entire yard was always filled with good top soil and manure every year.   And they lived in the house for like 50+yrs.  so the soil around the entire house and yard is like really really great to plant in.     But with Cannabis I never had good results growing in the ground.        Damn.  Now I want to start some tomatoes too.   Maybe I will grow a garden this year since we have a little room outside now where we moved    We live in our RV but there's a lot of space outside that I could plant in pots atleast.   Maybe I will grow some veggys


----------



## bozzo420

my sunflowers saved me last year. they blocked out my tops from showing


----------



## Rosebud

The birds eat the sunflower seeds as soon i plant them.. Great idea, i will try again. the clematis is a good idea... i was thinking some cheap annual vine, but not sure.. i have never grown vines before..honey suckle doesn't grow as fast as i would need.  Thanks bozzo.


----------



## Keef

In da dirty south we got a vine called Kudzu !-- but U don't want it !-- Smothers everything !-- What about Wisteria ?


----------



## oldfogey8

the clematis i have i bought for $1.50 at lowes hardware about 10 years ago because it was looking half past dead. i see they are pretty expensive. i could see if i can dig a couple of shoot up and see if i can send it to you, rose.


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah Keef    I was just going to say about these vines in the south    It's like GREEN IVY but way bigger leaves.  Lol.  There's a few different kinds but basically if your worried about any other plants nearby.  Not just these southern vines.    ANY vine with takin over other plants and choke them out.   IF YOU LET THEM.          They have his stuff for growing on fences tho.  I can't remember the name of it but it's like a grass type feeling vine and it's thick.  Really thick.   But it is a lot of work to keep a lot of it cus it grows so fast and it can turn brown and ugly very quickly if not taken care of.       There's a few of them I'm thinking of but can't remember what they are called.    I have to look later when I get home to see if I still have the names of them.   Bamboo works nice to hide plants tho.     You plant a circle of bamboo.   It grows straight up and you can out your plant in the center of it.   Even after it gets big the plant blends into the bamboo circle


----------



## mrcane

Yes Rose clematis is Beautiful ...... 

View attachment Yard 2014 014.jpg


----------



## Keef

Got my new LEDs !-- Got the clones I need rooted or rooting !--- I announce the official start of the 2016 grow !-- 6 boxes -- 6 plants each !-- About half T.E. and half B.B. !-- Thinking I should send a couple GG#4 and Bubblicious cuts through to see what they do so I'll know !-- While the cuts root I'm using my bloom to sex in --Strawberry Rhino is slow to show !-- Got a few more plants to sex but the grow has begun !


----------



## Keef

Threw out my test batch of wine reminded my of Mad Dog 20/20-- Nasty but it was wine !-- Got the yeast in first real batch of fruit wine !--- Blueberry Wine !--- Brewed to pair with a nice Blue Dream or Blueberry Blast! -- Or would I want the wine to contrast with the smoke ? --- What about a coconut wine to pair with Pineapple Chunk weed ? ---


----------



## Evets1989

Yeah I've threw out some homeade Mad dog once or twice.   Lol.   When I was still in high school my friends used to try drinking the Nasty ****.    Told them they would end up sick.   They wouldn't listen.   They Thot it was so tasty.  How could this be bad?   It taste so good.   Lmao.  **** was nasty I though.  But they learned the hard way what happens when you get plastered on sugar alcohol.  Lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful mr cane, when i first started gardening an old lady told me that clematis like their head in the sun and their feet in the shade.  

Old fogey, i can get a vine, thank you for the very sweet and kind offer. 

Keef... hey.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose they got this South American ornamental vine that might work --Banisteriopsis caapi !---
 ( Ayahuasca ) -- and It grows well with the Psychotria viridis plant  ! --Anyway I bet it would be purty !


----------



## mrcane

Keef Congrats on the new lights...we are off&running for the 2016 growing season....Please do not remind me of M.D...20/20...does make a good wine cooler
Rose that was a very smart old lady. They love cool feet and the sun in there face ..
They are beautiful and reach great heights.....
    How about we puff one....:48:
  Keef smoked some of that G.G. #4...this morning ...man the stuff smacks ya right in the face.....


----------



## Keef

Good to know Cane !-- I won't know till I harvest it !-- but I got a nice GG #4 girl !--Yesterday she got chopped into 5 clones and the root stock !--- I'll be back for more !-- Might yet have a breeding pair !-- 
Might have half dozen mutants !-- U keep looking for the sign U got it right or not !-- Is this it ? --Wonder if that's  what they talking about ? --- Then one day there it is !-- No doubt !-- I got a sack of seed a big bottle of Zombie Juice !--- I'm thinking the chances of finding my Frankenplant are leaning my way now !--- I said my goal was 30% THC !-- I lied !-- I'm after 40% !


----------



## yarddog

Wisteria is hard to kill.  My nna has had 40 year old oaks strangled by that beautiful vine.     Vines 16 inches around.     She planted it 40 years ago or so and it has spread into the woods a hundred yards or so.      I love it, but would never plant it myself.


----------



## yarddog

Yeah keef, that kudzu is a fast grower.   As much as a foot a day!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Popping in for a quick,  hello everybody! Start my work week tonight, so I'll be in vampire mode.  Keep an eye on Keef for me!  Beautiful buds Joe!  As for vines, I am partial to the lovely Wisteria. Years ago our backyard was was lined with thick, beautiful vines. Keef used to keep them pruned & would make me baskets out of the vines he cut off.  Amazing what a man will do to impress a woman! Buf, I did like those baskets! Coffee & a toke, later guys!


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Keef Congrats on the new lights...we are off&running for the 2016 growing season....Please do not remind me of M.D...20/20...does make a good wine cooler
> Rose that was a very smart old lady. They love cool feet and the sun in there face ..
> They are beautiful and reach great heights.....
> How about we puff one....:48:
> Keef smoked some of that G.G. #4...this morning ...man the stuff smacks ya right in the face.....


My son and I have gone thru a z in 2 weeks. I'm glad I'm getting a cut of it, or else I'm going to have to keep buying it.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I thought U would have to explain those 2 plants I told Rose about !--- What did U do see that post about a vine and say -- I'm not touching that !


----------



## mrcane

Yes That GG is the Kine Bra..:48:
     Keef where you find the seed??


----------



## Keef

Cane I got them at Elev8 Seed !-- bout $60 for a pack of 10 !-- Not bad when I spent close to10$ each for the T.E. seed from Cannazon seed !--  They got some fine stuff over there !--


----------



## Keef

They might have 7,000 varieties listed at seedfinders.com but that feature listing Cup Winners from the start of cups competition?  --- That be where they hide the good stuff !--- I don't even look at clone only varieties cause I can't have them !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra --I thought U would have to explain those 2 plants I told Rose about !--- What did U do see that post about a vine and say -- I'm not touching that !


 Yep.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Yes That GG is the Kine Bra..:48:
> Keef where you find the seed??


Yep


----------



## Rosebud

My gg's didn't sprout, i am very bummed.. And no thanks on those plants Keef.


----------



## Keef

That was funny to me Umbra !--- 
Let me 'splain something ya'll !--- That vine I tried to slide by and it's  companion plant are used to make Shaman juice !-- The vine also has a nickname !--- It's called the "Vine of the Souls" ! --Umbra knows this stuff !--- 
From what I can tell this GG#4 gonna make some wicked oil !---


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Also notice how I explained it without using 3 capital letters in a row !


----------



## mrcane

Missed 4:20....What ya fixing for dinner....
   Loving the spring in the N.W.
.......5:20...count...&#65533;&#65533; 

View attachment 20160415_171338.jpg


----------



## Keef

Eggs and toast !-- had ribs earlier !-- Ugh !--


----------



## Evets1989

Backwards Keef.   Ribs for breakfast and eggs n toast for dinner.   Lol.   I could go for some fresh brown eggs. Or fresh Banny blue/pink eggs.   I miss those.    The store bough organic brown eggs are pretty yummy tho too


----------



## Evets1989

I sure do miss the season of up north.    South Florida just does not have seasons.  It has HOT. And Rain season.   Of and hurricane season. But that is rain season


----------



## Keef

I need to stay away from seedfinder !--Hey Umbra --This place called Discreet Seed out the UK selling Bohdi seed -- Ever heard of them ? -- This T.E. I got is V2 -- Child of that 88 g 13 hp and Snow Lotus they say they switched positions of the parents but who was who before they switched them ?--- I keep getting drawn back to that Blockhead BX and several others !-- If I could only have one of Bohdi varieties  ( besides my T.E.) -which would it be ?--- I want them all !


----------



## Keef

I ask about that Discreet Seed out of the U.K. Umbra because they were selling single Bohdi seed and say they still got T.E. seed !-- I kinda wish I would have held on to my male !-- Looks legit but expensive !--- Tempting !--


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> My gg's didn't sprout, i am very bummed.. And no thanks on those plants Keef.



Sorry Rose....Had trouble myself with the GDP X BR had one come up fine, two others came up with no leaves, then went away...and three no shows .so ended up with one...Girl I hope


----------



## umbra

with this tattoo you make a promise
who you are and what you think
this will be your binding contract
written down in blood and ink
he had a life to live 
the day he left home
he vowed no surrender
no company drone
he wrote it down in crimson
he wrote it down in black
he wrote it down so deep
he's never going to take it back
it isn't on the surface
it does need to be
he wrote it down so deep
only he can see
he doesn't have to show it
it isn't made for show
it spells it out in ACTION
its written on his soul
make your clear and solemn vow
before the age of compromise
write it here, write it now
always right before your eyes
this tattoo
will hold your vision
always looking back at you
this tattoo


----------



## Keef

And that's  what that T.E. hash will do to a perfectly good mind !--- I told him !-- I said write it down Umbra !--- He done lost the note !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,Weedhopper is home. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8

i did a rough calculation on how much my herb costs me and without even including the 6 batches of brownies and the half kilo of cannabutter i have in the fridge, i figure it costs me a little under $60 an ounce...


----------



## Rosebud

Nice and thought provoking poem Umbra.. action. i am afraid at this age, mine would say relax. thanks for posting that.

Old fogey... that is a good price for topshelf weed. As the years go on... it doesn't cost much, well energy prices, but if your indoor, the lights have paid for themselves...etc  Interesting, what did you think about that price OF?

Good morning, had overnight company that brings their own house so that was good. If i get tired of them i just give them LA Con  and they need to go to bed quickly.. huh?? smart of ole rosebud...EXCEPT, she is on to me...

So glad you are home WH. I hope you get to hang with the little darling.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Heading to Hempcon. Couple of car loads are heading up. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.    Got some new medicine last night and was surprised by how good it made me feel.   I didn't want to go to bed but then it's the type of medicine that after a while it make you tired quickly and I was out cold all night.       My anxiety and nerves were so bad last evening that I was twitching a little again.    My precious little Kitty is missing.   I saved her when she was smaller than my fist and almost dead.  She's scared of everything and since we moved we thought sh tried to Go Home but last night when we pulled in I am pretty sure it was her that ran around the RV and disappeared and the cat food is gone this morning so I hope it's her and she came back.   As long as she is here somewhere and safe.  As long as she's ok.   If she's happier roaming the Little Ranch here than whatever makes her happy.   But my nerves were bad over it last night cus I have one of her kittens and he was crying all evening and kept coming to me crying.  And j miss her too.   Plus all the Move has put me in a lot of pain also and it's helping a lot.   Finally some Good medicine that helps a lot.    So far.  Lol.      My Mini Me plant is flowering so I can't wait until it's done.     

Keef or umbra or anyone really.   Since this Plant(LSD-25) is so small and it was the one with the stretched stem too. It is flowering in 24/7 lighting so it's the 1 Auto flower I had in my order which was the one I really wanted to try bad LSD-25 strain.   But since it AutoFlowered and still so small.  I don't think it will yield much.  But do you know any tricks to help the buds fluff up or blow Up real fluffy and thick
I normally just pump the bloom nutrients into it and then right before harvest I flush with tons of water and usually they fluff up a little when flushed but I just want to know if anyone has any good ways to do that to a small plant.    More or less anyone know any ways to make the plants buds have. "ONE LAST STAND".   Lol.   B


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Nice and thought provoking poem Umbra.. action. i am afraid at this age, mine would say relax. thanks for posting that.
> 
> Old fogey... that is a good price for topshelf weed. As the years go on... it doesn't cost much, well energy prices, but if your indoor, the lights have paid for themselves...etc  Interesting, what did you think about that price OF?
> 
> Good morning, had overnight company that brings their own house so that was good. If i get tired of them i just give them LA Con  and they need to go to bed quickly.. huh?? smart of ole rosebud...EXCEPT, she is on to me...
> 
> So glad you are home WH. I hope you get to hang with the little darling.


  Her parents are starting to take a bigger role in her life. She is staying with them more. Its what she needed. She is a much happier little girl. Now Mimi and Pawpaw,,,can finally start to be just Mimi and Pawpaw.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh!-- Where's my pipe ?

Kraven the bud porn always helps !

I be back !--


----------



## Rosebud

I see no bud porn, you toying with us Kraven?


----------



## Keef

Yup !- Bud porn !

Hopper does this mean U gonna be growing again ?

Gotta go check to see if I have hairs on the Strawberry Rhino !-- 

Apparently, I was able to induce polyploidy !--I have 4 tetraploid pot plants this round !-- 1st of the month I'm doing it all over again !-- 50-60 seed for 4 tetras !-- That's  very good --but I need more ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Not yet Keef. She is still staying with us,,,they are just spending more time with her.


----------



## Keef

I hope it's  sooner rather than later Hopper it would be good therapy for U !
This GG#4 got some hermie in it's background I'm keeping my eye open for another girl !--Run them both and if one hermies I got another !

I feel beat up today !-- Storm's coming !-

Earthquake in Japan today !-- They on an island ain't no place to run !


----------



## Keef

I been thinking I should explain what qualifications I had to think I could genetically modify weed in the first place !-- When I graduated high school only the top 10% were eligible for college !-- The rest were eligible for the jungle war !--- I was in the 540s out of a class in the 550s !-- When I got out the army the first time I found out that if I took college classes I could get paid !---- Somewhere along the line I got some college credit !---- I took Botany --2- Biology courses--Microbiology -- Anatomy & Physiology ( I tested out of several including the last 2 ) --and I got some Organic chemistry !-- Inducing Polyploidy I can do !--- Now I got to learn to grow them !--- The instructions I found were close but they was some tricky bastids !--- I found the deception !--- I got everything I need to make my own dam UBC Chemo !---


----------



## Rosebud

Nice haul Kraven... beautiful frosty goodness.


----------



## yarddog

Wow kraven, great buds.  Amazing


----------



## WeedHopper

Kravin always kicks butt. Very nice as always.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven..Kick a$$ as always Bro..
Please tell me...now what?
How long you hang'em..
Temps,,,,humidity.....??? Then??????
My papaya will be finishing soon....:confused2:


----------



## mrcane

:rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Mr. Cane, there are many ways to get to the final product. The key is this...a slow steady dry till the buds are "crispy" but the stems still bend w/o snapping. From there I take them it off the stem and put them under glass. I burp every 12 hrs for a bit then every 24 then every 72 and after awhile I just take them all out, put them back in and seal the jar, then it goes into a corner of a closet, out of the light and I try to cure it for 2-6 months if possible. The cure zone is from 64%-58% humidity.


----------



## mrcane

Yes sir, that sounds great....Thank You ...just starting to see amber on the papaya:48:


----------



## Keef

Lost a post !--Storm is coming !--Unstable air is jacking with my face !-Keep the faith !-- I'll catch up when I can !--- Keef - out !


----------



## Evets1989

So I'm thinking about gett the Gorilla Glue.    I seen you talking about it Keef but I've heard it's name actually quite a few times over the web forums and I think it would be my seller.   I grow mostly for Myself and then I grow one or two to fund the grows and my own medicine.    Gorilla Glue(gg#4)  sounds like a good one for both myself and the fund the grows.  Lol.     I don't know tho.  Depending on how much I like this LSD-25 strain I have flowering at the moment.    If I like her I may order more of that too.    Can't get too many plants going tho


----------



## umbra

I went to Hempcon in San Francisco. GG#4 was everywhere, cookies too. It was like an elite farmer's market. Everybody was selling weed, wax, dabs, seeds and clones. Oh and vape pens and cartridges. A friend of NCH's had a booth and he had 1500 1/8ths ready. There was a crew of us and we all bought Lemon Trees. This weed is so good, we paid $50 1/8th. I saw someone buy 6 oz at [email protected]/8th. Yep $2400 for 6 oz. I took a hit of it and my knees started to give out and I went down. NCH offered the guy $5K for a cut, the guy just laughed.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kool,,,love smoking dank that brings yas to your knees.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Sweet Umbra..Sounds like a smokin time....:


----------



## umbra

probably the best day I have had since moving to California. Thanks NCH. We did some of the normal sight seeing stuff and wound up at an arcade on Fisherman's Wharf. They had some really old machines...some were a little creepy, lol.


----------



## mrcane

Cool what a day:48:
Keef you live....


----------



## mrcane

Think I got another GDP X B.R. that might make it..have had them in the heat with the clones..scratched around a bit found one growing f***** up kinda repositioned it and it is up....will see...that will give me two


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> probably the best day I have had since moving to California. Thanks NCH. We did some of the normal sight seeing stuff and wound up at an arcade on Fisherman's Wharf. They had some really old machines...some were a little creepy, lol.



the cups are a trip for sure, great times. we got the hightimes down here doing it in san bernardino again, next up is Chalice


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I went to Hempcon in San Francisco. GG#4 was everywhere, cookies too. It was like an elite farmer's market. Everybody was selling weed, wax, dabs, seeds and clones. Oh and vape pens and cartridges. A friend of NCH's had a booth and he had 1500 1/8ths ready. There was a crew of us and we all bought Lemon Trees. This weed is so good, we paid $50 1/8th. I saw someone buy 6 oz at [email protected]/8th. Yep $2400 for 6 oz. I took a hit of it and my knees started to give out and I went down. NCH offered the guy $5K for a cut, the guy just laughed.



lemon tree og


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Been rummaging around in my garden, took down my CaliO....she had some weight to her. Talked to the o'l hippy and he may come home today or tomorrow...glad to see him better, enjoy my garden.
> 
> Naa Rose, just thought that was a lot to post....but putting it back up now....


 
Morning Kraven your havest is heaven.  Pretty pictures.:icon_smile:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, just thought i would stop by and say hi. gonna be pulling my first plant since starting back up in a few days. got amber on the sugars but not the buds yet. it is the white widow x big bud, with a bbb x bpu a little behind it. got two nice sour diesel clones going and a northern lights in flower and a bunch of 88g13/hp and more sour diesel clones going in soil soon. i got a sour diesel that is going outdoors as soon as the days get longer as i don't want her to flower and reveg. had planned to breed a male 88g13/hp but he auto flowered on me under 24/7 light cycle and then he hermed on me and spit out seeds instead of pollen. i got two more trys but i got to have more room. i still got a few tricks to pull of so i can do some breeding so i can give back to green santa. new lights and new setup, will start kicking a$$ before long. them diesel clones are around 24" short one and 28" tall one soil to top, thought i was going to have to super crop them. trying to keep them on the smaller side for my setup. yall take care. peace
northern a couple weeks ago.





sour diesel clones a couple weeks ago.




bbb x bpu about a week ago




ww x bb about a week ago.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Been rummaging around in my garden, took down my CaliO....she had some weight to her. Talked to the o'l hippy and he may come home today or tomorrow...glad to see him better, enjoy my garden.
> 
> Naa Rose, just thought that was a lot to post....but putting it back up now....



killer pull there bro, really nice looking stuff.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Been up all morning (1:00---).  Now, I ready for a nap.  Baby's are doing good.  Sure am hoping for females.  Have a good day.


----------



## Evets1989

Good morning everyone      Well Nes.  You were up until 1 and I'm th opposite this time.  Usually I'm up cus j can't sleep but I fell asleep yesterday at lunch time and didn't wake up until 8pm.  Lol.  I needed it tho.  A lot of stress and nerves have been shot so my body felt tired and just overwhelmed.   Then I though I'd be up all night and after we ran to the store quick I fell back asleep around 1030 and slept all night and now I still want to sleep.   Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
Giggy, nice plants, the camo bag made me laugh. The coloring on that plant is beautiful..Those are some big dank colas in a small pot... way to go.. nice job giggy.

Nes,enjoy your nap...nothing like a nap on sunday morn.

Evets you must need the sleep.

Umbra, nice pic's how fun for you. I love SF... such a pretty city.  Lemon tree? hm.. Glad you got to hang with NCH. 

Mr rb and I are sprucing up the place... little picket fence around the patio so the dog doesn't ruin my gardens... fun stuff.  I kinda blew my knee a week ago when we had our third swarm of bees, long story, 
anyway, I used one of those carts at Home depot..you know the ones that the really fat people use and others look at them like if they had one less donut, they wouldn't need the cart?  So that didn't happen to me... People were running to get out of my way.. If was pretty fun... after i got over the humiliation of using it.  I let folks know it was my first time... 
Gardening is in order.. smokeumifyougotumandihopeyougotum


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --- Ugh !

Giggy --good to see ya !-- I never heard of anything like that !--Could it be related to vegging at 24/7 ?

Lemon Tree OG ?--  O.K. !---What did they call the one for $2,400 an oz ?---$5,000 for a clone ? -- I trying to make me something like that cause I know what side of that transaction I want to be on !


----------



## Keef

Rose there's nothing wrong with my legs but I been wanting one of those " Mobility Chairs" ever since I saw the guys on Street Outlaws soup one up to go like 60 mph or so !--- See when I get high sometimes I get some great ideas !--- They race lawnmowers !---I'm thinking Mobility Chair racing curcuit !---Have old farts across the country tricking out thier chairs !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.  Looks like it's gonna be a beautiful day here on the O.P. ....
   Got three yards of compost to unload out of my pickup today....
     Giggy Nice .....Yum...:48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Giggy, namaste my friend. Those girls rock. lyfespan, I was at the HTCC in San Fran last year and no one was flat out selling weed. Plenty of free dabs at the cup but nobody actually selling weed, or live clones. It let me see what legalization will be like.


----------



## mrcane

Man these seedlings are stretching out like Jack & the beanstalk...Just put full power on the T5s... there about a foot away from the light..


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !-- I'm waiting on the heavy rain to start !-- Face is still messing with me but not like yesterday !

Yo Giggy -- 88g13hp -x- Snow Lotus are the parents of my T.E. !-- Still can't find out which was which  but they did good !-- Sounds like U got a plan !


----------



## Keef

I still can't wrap my mind around that Umbra !--- They find as much as a dirty pipe --I go to jail !-- Ya'll keep me posted about Cups and Hempcon and stuff happening in the weed world !--- I be down here in the belly of the beast building me a legend !--- They probably won't let me participate in the legal weed world so I just have to be the best Outlaw weed pharmer I can be !-- I know word in the weed world travels fast !-- They 'll know my weed if they run across it !


----------



## lyfespan

giggy said:


> morning ofc, just thought i would stop by and say hi. gonna be pulling my first plant since starting back up in a few days. got amber on the sugars but not the buds yet. it is the white widow x big bud, with a bbb x bpu a little behind it. got two nice sour diesel clones going and a northern lights in flower and a bunch of 88g13/hp and more sour diesel clones going in soil soon. i got a sour diesel that is going outdoors as soon as the days get longer as i don't want her to flower and reveg. had planned to breed a male 88g13/hp but he auto flowered on me under 24/7 light cycle and then he hermed on me and spit out seeds instead of pollen. i got two more trys but i got to have more room. i still got a few tricks to pull of so i can do some breeding so i can give back to green santa. new lights and new setup, will start kicking a$$ before long. them diesel clones are around 24" short one and 28" tall one soil to top, thought i was going to have to super crop them. trying to keep them on the smaller side for my setup. yall take care. peace
> northern a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sour diesel clones a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbb x bpu about a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ww x bb about a week ago.



WWxBB i got some of those from another board, but mine are whitewidowXberrybomb  awesome looking colors on those girls


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Giggy, namaste my friend. Those girls rock. lyfespan, I was at the HTCC in San Fran last year and no one was flat out selling weed. Plenty of free dabs at the cup but nobody actually selling weed, or live clones. It let me see what legalization will be like.



hahaha yes, its been getting really interesting. you should see the Tax board people out there drooling and hitting booths reminding them that they need to claim everything upon leaving


----------



## Keef

Mane these tetras vex me !-- The survivors come out the ground slow then open up about 1/2 inch high on an extra large tap root --then stop !-- High mortality rate !--- I got some passed that point now but dam this ain't easy !--but I got some and I'm not finished yet !-- I even have hopes for the 3 that survived and appear normal !---I know they DNA be F'ed up cause I did it so who knows ?-- The truth lies in the smoke !---I want to be the one turning down $5,000 for a clone !


----------



## NorCalHal

Glad you had a good time Umbra! It was another 420 fest for sure. You can see by the pics you posted of the haze in the Cow Palace. 
Lemon Trees...straight fire..gotta find that cut.


----------



## Keef

If it was that good U shoulda double down on a clone !-- First lb would paid for it !--- Chances are he would have turned that down too !
There's  2 Lemon Trees list on seedfinders one is an auto !-- U know it's not even close !-- That's my problem with seed companies -- If it's available to me then it's available to everyone else too !-- I can't have a special cut of this or that and tiny genetic differences can make such a big difference !--- Like GG#4 I have no doubt all GG#4 plants are not created equal !-- 

Too many top notch breeders out there !--- I can't compete with them and expect to find something unique !--- Only way I'll ever have anything unique is to use my science to make me one !--- There's  a good chance I already have something special and no doubt in my mind I will find what I'm looking for ! -- When I do --If someone offered me 5 grand for a cut -- I would laugh in they face too !


----------



## mrcane

Got half the truck unloaded....this stuff is like black gold...use it in my raised beds ..$30. a yard, thinking about putting in a pot pen to honor the Hippies dawg
   The chick's are loving it outside...... 

View attachment 20160417_092043.jpg


View attachment 20160417_092205.jpg


----------



## Keef

They 'll do U right Cane !--I'll be sexing some normal ones soon !--- I've went thru maybe 250 of those seed so far working on this genetic doubling and I won't be running out of seed anytime soon !--  250 seed and I got maybe 6 tetras and a plant is going thru lots of changes many just can't survive !-- Eventually the strands will line up like on a slot machine and I win !--This is just a numbers game and now the odds are in my favor !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane -- It's  raining off and on and gonna get bad later !---Anyway I'm gonna be forced to sit here in my easy chair and watch 2 of Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festivals back to back !-- Pipes full !-- I'll try to suffer thru it !


----------



## umbra

NorCalHal said:


> Glad you had a good time Umbra! It was another 420 fest for sure. You can see by the pics you posted of the haze in the Cow Palace.
> Lemon Trees...straight fire..gotta find that cut.



I smoked some this morning...and I have been in a coma. Not passed out, I'm still conscious, just not really coherent and rather than watching tv, it is more like it is there in the background.


----------



## Rosebud

I love your chicken house!!!  Compost...yum...my favorite.. i am off to the nursery now.


----------



## grandaddyP

Hey everyone. grandaddyP here. 54, been growing marijuana since 1976 I have question about selling clones if anyone could help me it would be appreciated


----------



## Rosebud

I don't sell pot in any form, sorry.


----------



## mrcane

Have fun Rose..love a trip to the nursery...We are all going to a big roadie farm soon... My wife's mom brings a big picnic lunch....I get to plant them...:


----------



## mrcane

Selling clones?..I got a bunch of papaya I'm giving away :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Welcome to the O.F.C. Ganddaddy !--- U in a free state and got a question about buying clones ? ---  Not trying to buy clones from U Rose !---Maybe he wants to buy some clones at the clone store and got a question !---Anyway Granddaddy we don't buy and sell to each other -- Some of us exchange seed sometime but that's  about it !---What your question !---- I'm in the dirty south so I have to grow my own clones !--- One day I be free too !


----------



## Keef

Ganddaddy what U growing and how ? --- I seem to remember seeing a grow journal but I get high and forget stuff sometimes !---

-Cane always wanting to play in da dirt !-- I got sand--- lots and lots of sand !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

DD up, waking & baking. Two nights done, one more to go! Got caught up with you guys--  very nice pictures Giggy & Kraven. Speaking of clones-- that is becoming my specialty. As long as I have plants, I can get clones! Hey Kraven, how's your friend doing?  Can't wait til I can go to something like Hempcon-- I'd be like a kid at the ice cream truck! It just looks unbelievable!  Cane, did you clone your Papaya? Hey WeedHopper, good to see you home! Rose, Nes-- happy growing!  Coffee & a toke-- just wanna get high by the beach.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Want some of that Lemon Tree  Umbra!


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Want some of that Lemon Tree  Umbra!


LOL, the lines forms to the right. I have been exposed to all kinds of strains and I'm not really someone to get too excited about something new, just because it's new...but damn it's the bomb. My tolerance is pretty high from smoking all the time, but this little girl put me down way too easily. It's probably a good thing that I can't get any more of it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sounds like my kind of weed Umbra!


----------



## Keef

Umbra lots of peeps be chasing the latest hot strains !-- Then tommorrow it'll be off after another !--- Hippy Chick Rose thinks buying or selling weed somehow demean the noble medicine plant !--- D.D. don't care she just want to get high by the beach !---All day !--Everyday !--- and would I hurry up and grow enough weed   and get one of those machines that makes that oil she likes !--- I know one thing the woman done become a grow room bugs worst nightmare !-- I'm feeling good about the bug wars !-- I think we can deal with them when they try to come back !--- If I can't beat the bugs here -- I can't grow quality weed !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i was just letting him know i didn't know how to sell clones as i have never done it.
Lemon trees. wonder what the really is??? fun stuff if it puts the Umbra away.


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Rose !---If it put Umbra down I'd like have to have some -- purely for research purposes !---

Hey if U in the weed biz and got to go to all the Cups --- For product research of course !-- Can U write your ---expenses off on your income tax ? ---Any other trade could write off their's !-- Seems only right to me that I go to a trade show --like Hempcon or a Cup then get to right my --business expenses off my taxes !


----------



## NorCalHal

Keef said:


> Hey if U in the weed biz and got to go to all the Cups --- For product research of course !-- Can U write your ---expenses off on your income tax ? ---Any other trade could write off their's !-- Seems only right to me that I go to a trade show --like Hempcon or a Cup then get to right my --business expenses off my taxes !


 

Absolutely you can write it off, along with Parking Fees, entrance fees and the dinner afterward!
And the $100 I spent on the quarter of herb...product comparison/testing.


----------



## Keef

U Da Man NCH !--- Thank U Uncle Sam !--- Product comparison / testing -- I need to write that down !--- For me the sweetest weed would be the weed the govn't bought for me !-- I'm all over that !


----------



## mrcane

Papaya review..dried;might as well say on top of the water heater...smoked;inhale  Tad bit harsh on a good blast..exhale ..taste is as it reads sweet and fruity...High:I like it....:....
The plant that I took the sample off of was cloudy...
The one here had some amber to it,,...next three will cook some more....Yeah.....:48: 

View attachment 20160417_153517.jpg


View attachment 20160417_153306.jpg


----------



## umbra

very nice Cane


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Umbra....Has a nice initial blast to it.. with an upbeat happy high ..can't wait to cure some..


----------



## Keef

Cane let me tell U what U need to change !----- Nothing !-- This was your first indoor grow too wasn't ? --- Nailed it !


----------



## Rosebud

Looks great, i am smoking one of the last bowls of duff in my papaya jar. Mine is very relaxing, we smoke it everyday at 4 pm.. lol I hope you like it as well as i do.


----------



## Keef

Papaya doesn't like what I do or something !-- I got 4 wimpy little plants that may yet get it together but the GG#4 and the T.E. and B.B. and some crosses are thriving in the same conditions !-- That's another reason I start several varieties! -- Everything ain't gonna like what I do !-- They need to play nice together !


----------



## Keef

Having a late supper tonight !-- D.D. got high and I smell Shrimp Creole !-- We had some caps finished a bowl and she started cooking !--- Waves crashing in the distance (Sea's angry tonight)-- the smell of Creole cooking and a good buzz !-- 

I got real world problems like somebody needs to come hook up my hot tub !-- Bastids !--I could be out there right now !-- Life could be worse !


----------



## DirtyDiana

What's for dinner? 

View attachment 20160417_213244.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That looks good DD. Really good.

We seem to be spam central tonight and i can't get in to fix it... frustrating.


----------



## Keef

I do not even know what that means !---but I'm full spam doesn't even sound good !


----------



## mrcane

Yes D.D. I will have a serving of that please...Yummm 
Keef you are one lucky guy...My first grow was a mess it started out indoors, went outside then back in..it smoked but not so good......:48:
Rose, when do you usually take your Papaya?


----------



## lyfespan

DirtyDiana said:


> What's for dinner?



oh i miss me some coonass cooking


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Wowsers.     When lotta spam.  Lol
My wallet was stolen Saturday night.     I hope the thief breaks their theiving arms.  Both of them.    They profitted a whole dollar.      I hope they are happy.    I don't carry credit cards.  And I cancelled my debit card within the hour.   I carried that wallet for 9 years.   I am 95% sure I know who did it, but shy of pressing a blade to her throat, I would never get the truth.    It was a lost battle so I chalked  it up to a life lesson.   I left my car unlocked for an hour or less. 
Supposed to be nice and sunny for a few days.      I think it's about time I cashed in some vacation time.


----------



## giggy

keef i found your box at the house this morning. asked the wife why she didn't send it and she said it slipped her mind with everything else going on. bad part is it will be friday or saturday till i can get it out. just wanted to let you know.

thanks for the comments. i pulled the 4 kolas off the white widow x big bud so i now have the first cut from the new light and setup. i'm not real happy with it yet but i got to get it dailed in and running right. 

rose those are two liter soda bottles with duct tape, small coffee cans and plastic welding rod cans that have been cut off. need the small stuff for the clones and the two liters was for the mom's but my mom box is full so i had to push some.


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, giggy, even better, you can grow dude.

They are still spamming as i am deleting... AND i can't get in to stop it. Oh well.

Cane i went to 3 nurserys yesterday.. they wanted 45 bucks for the clematis...yes a big one.. I got a trumpet vine for 12 bucks. It is coral in color... got some cute plants for the garden and an orange mint that is so pretty and tastes good too. That will go in a pot so not to be too invasive.

Dog, that sucks. and you know this person.. I hate that... So sorry... crap..you have to replace a bunch of stuff now?

Oops, Cane i like amber in the papaya. It is such a nice smoke. I am bout out and will miss it.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Still smoking that lemon tree. It hit 88* yesterday, it's going to be even warmer today. Tons of stuff to do. Enjoy...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Running late !-- Rose hope the knee is better !

No problem Giggy !-- Looks like  that new set up works for U !-- U keeping some little mothers now ? -- What  U keeping ?

Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Keef, you doing ok this morning with that storm?

My knee sucks. But it will get better the other one did..


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...:48:......


----------



## Kraven

Why was Joe420Camel Banned ?


----------



## Keef

We good Rose !-- Don't get much flooding on the island !--- Lots of heavy rain later !-- Sometimes the road to the island get flooded and we get cut off from the mainland for a couple hours till the tide changes !--- Doesn't happen often !

Hey Giggy I hope U didn't use the return address I put on that box !--- That ain't me and the local hospital will just send it back to U !


----------



## mrcane

What the Joe????
    Where's the Hippie been???
 ..........:48:.........


----------



## Rosebud

He isn't banned.


----------



## Keef

Good I like ole Joe !-- He can rock some DWC !

Rose how did U hurt your knee


----------



## Rosebud

I love joe and am glad he is a stoner that can take accidentally being banned by bots, who knew they could do that?  Anyway glad he is back with us.
Keef.. no biggie, just 10000 bees swarming and I was video'ing it for the bee dudes as they were trapping the hive... they are in full bee regalia and i am in shorts and a t shirt.. and I stepped back in a hole and twisted it just right. think it is a torn miniscus, feel like that.  The bees were aweome.. our third swarm in a year.. they know an organic yard. this time the bee dudes were scientist and we burned a bowl... fun but painful.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow! Sounds like a good time Rose!  Cane, I am envious of your Papaya! Very nice. If mine don't shape up I may just have to choose something else. I want to grow the best-- no wimpy plants allowed!  Took call last night, but didn't have to go in. Went to bed not long after that wonderful Shrimp Creole-- knocked me out! Having a second cup of coffee & a toke. Hope everyone has a great day! Happy gardening!  And, free weed!


----------



## yarddog

Wow Rose, three swarms.      
I don't actually know the person I suspect.   It is/was a friend of my friends wife.     I say was, because my buddy's wife discovered her wallet was gone too.  The tramp is just a pill popping fool.    35 years old and still complaining about her daddy making her eat supper with them.     Lol.    That's fine.   She can steal a dollar from me, but I have already gone further in my life than she has.    Most likely better than she ever will.    So in the end, she is still the loser.       This right here is why peokpe are never invites to my home.    Only a very selct few know where I live.      
My grow is doing good, I'll need to finish the vwg closet soon.    It's not enclosed fully yet, been leaving the door open.  Won't be able to do that when summer temps kick in.      I love growing.      It ranks right up there with sitting a few inches off the water, in a canoe on a crisp morning.    Low fog, and watching a new day being born.


----------



## Kraven

Glad to hear, never saw the bots, musta been a mess??


----------



## Keef

The reason it's  taking a long time for the Papaya to recover is because the bugs had got to them and D.D. cut the roots off the babies and rerooted them like clones !-- They may yet join the harem !--- Besides I know dis dude that what grow some Papaya! --- Clones can travel !---  I mean people been trading stuff for a long time !

Speaking of getting banned -- I have to go to 420 mag once in awhile just to see if I'm still banned !--I am !


----------



## mrcane

Keef  neighbor has. 5 papaya going, I have 5 more to go outdoor....think it will be around awhile
Rose take care of that knee...
    Gardening to be done...:


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, 
It was a big fat mess.. 150 spams in a day. and banning nice folks

OH YD, you really need to take me fishing. I would hate to worry about theft in my or a friends house..sorry that happened.

DD, that shrimp creole looked so good. I am hungry... better think about dinner now instead of 5 pm..
__________________
Good morning nes, thanks Cane, I will.


----------



## Keef

Was that Kraven ? --- I didn't see his big gold mask thingy !--- 

Cane -I know what U mean !--I just have trouble turning loose of  a perfectly good proven girl !--- I keep a clone of a new girl in veg until I have smoked it !-- D.D. been asking about Satori !--- I kinda got my hands full for now !--Maybe in the fall ?-- Things are gonna back up in the nursery over the next couple month !-- I can thin it out some by sexing but there's  a lot of clones !--- 

Around the first I be Dr Frankenplant again !-- Mix up some Zombie Juice and tweak the concentration a tiny , tiny bit !--- U know those labels that warn U to use a product only as directed ? ---- Well one part of this Zombie juice is not a Monsanto approved use !-- It's a twisted thing I do !--- There is really no new ground to  explore in breeding normal plants !--- Where I'm going with these tetras is unexplored territory ! --


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  All is well with the grow.  Keef is it better to stretch your plants?  I have the lights about 3 inches away from the tops.  I sure hope I do this right.  

Rose I have a ?.  I need to buy more dirt but my budget is limited.  Is there a organic soil I can buy that is cheaper than the ocean forest fox farm?  I am sorry about your knee that is all you needed.  

Clean my office space yesterday and I have a lot of paper work to go through fun afternoon.  :hairpull:


----------



## ness

Wish everyone have a wonderful High day. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

Nes different lights need to be different distances away !--- I use these Mars Hydro 300 LEDs and they have to be higher !-- Might better ask someone who uses the light U use !--- It is my understanding that "Stretch" in weed refers to how tall the plant is when it is sent to bloom compared to how tall it is at harvest !---  Somebody got to explain it better !-- U in veg so are they reaching for the light ? -- Sativas will have a further distance between leaves than an indica !--- So I don't know would be my answer !


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I love joe and am glad he is a stoner that can take accidentally being banned by bots, who knew they could do that?  Anyway glad he is back with us.
> Keef.. no biggie, just 10000 bees swarming and I was video'ing it for the bee dudes as they were trapping the hive... they are in full bee regalia and i am in shorts and a t shirt.. and I stepped back in a hole and twisted it just right. think it is a torn miniscus, feel like that.  The bees were aweome.. our third swarm in a year.. they know an organic yard. this time the bee dudes were scientist and we burned a bowl... fun but painful.



 now join the "oh my knee, storms coming" group. 40 years of hard playing, extreme sports and working at amazon leaves me injured for the rest of my life and out of work. glad i know a thing or two about whispering to Mary.

i love the bees too Rose, as long as the swarms arent near the house or animals


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, the reason i mentioned ffof is because you really don't have to use many nutrients. If you go cheaper soil, you will need to buy more fertilizers.. I know that THG has used organic Kelloggs from Home depot, and it is lots less expensive but then again, you will need to feed a lot more.  What do you think?


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I would take you fishing any day.    Catching fish is only a part of my outings.      To me, I enjoy the experience and beauty around me more than a trophy fish.


----------



## mrcane

Good soil and ****....jmtc..


----------



## mrcane

Getting high standing in a river, beauty all around you..who needs a fish...I hear ya bro...


----------



## yarddog

Mr cane knows!!!!!


----------



## lyfespan

mrcane said:


> Getting high standing in a river, beauty all around you..who needs a fish...I hear ya bro...



lucky


----------



## mrcane

So I have these buds hanging in the pantry...72*...with 57% RH...small fan running but not on the buds....
   What do you think will that work?? 

View attachment 20160417_181705.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Got woke up by thunder !-- Raining it's a** off !--- 

Cane looks like a drying rack to me !---


----------



## Keef

That's better !-- Looks like we got most of a Bad Company concert followed by Lynyrd Skynyrd !--- Long as the power stays on and I don't lose my lighter -- I'm good !---


----------



## mrcane

Just don't know why this phone post pics sideways??


----------



## Keef

Cane --I would not be the one who could answer that question !---  D.D. is up from her nap and it would be impolite for me not to help her with a pipe and cup of coffee !--


----------



## Rosebud

That works but it does need to be dark in the drying room.

 I hear monsoons keef.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Nap Wake and Bake !-- Got woke up by thunder !-- Raining it's a** off !---
> 
> Cane looks like a drying rack to me !---



i wish it was raining here, its 90


----------



## mrcane

Great..Thanks Rose...just took the cardboard down to take the picture.....
Keef you sure get some good music...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Raining. Guess we better bring that potty patch in for the girls; they don't like wet!  They were princesses in another life & they don't realize they are dogs in this one!  So, what's the plan for dinner Rose?


----------



## Keef

Yo Cane it's just the VH-1 Classic channel ---  They been playing lots of concerts on the weekend lately !--
Hey D.D. was telling me about a commercial for that new hydro store in town !--- U could not whip me and make me go in that store !--- This is Texas !-- I mean everybody knows -- U don't spit into the wind or pull on Superman's cape and if U a pot pharmer Udon't go into a Hydro Grow Store in Texas !


----------



## Rosebud

well DD, we went out to lunch and had mexican and so if I ever eat again it will be tomorrow and mr rb can have left overs so.... no cooking..woohoo.   I worked out in the back yard today. it is over 80 here which is abnormal for April.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The commercial for that grow store is telling a girl named, Mary Jane, (really) all about the store.  Ok, lightning & thunder, now I have a lap full of Shih Tzus!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Mexican-- yummy! Think we're doing leftover Shrimp Creole. So sad, right? No, don't feel sorry for me!


----------



## Keef

U know we was there for Katrina and so being on an Island U better think about the what if !-- Really the only thing that would flood us would be storm surge in front of a hurricane !--- Hurricane is coming -- I'll pass U headed north !--- I ain't scared of much but I can't do that post Katrina thing again !
Anyway -- Last time it was raining Noah style D.D. ask if it started flooding could we get the dogs into our kayaks and get out safely ? --- I told her we might could ---but I got a pair of bolt cutters --- Neighbors got a real nice boat and chances are I could hot wire it ---I don't like him anyway !--Why we want to try to get out in the kayaks ?


----------



## Rosebud

PHEWY, i thought you were going to have to choose between you guys and the dogs.  And I sure was going to miss keef. You guys better be safe.  When the old farts club gets together and yd andI are finished fishing, you can cook creole DD?  Umbra can bring lemon trees. ( remember that song?) Nes can bring baby animals. Cane, wild salmon, I can bring some smoke and mr rb and I make a pretty good tater salad i hear. There will be a sign up sheet giggy, WH, lyfespan and everyone else that i am too stoned to remember, please forgive.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes different lights need to be different distances away !--- I use these Mars Hydro 300 LEDs and they have to be higher !-- Might better ask someone who uses the light U use !--- It is my understanding that "Stretch" in weed refers to how tall the plant is when it is sent to bloom compared to how tall it is at harvest !--- Somebody got to explain it better !-- U in veg so are they reaching for the light ? -- Sativas will have a further distance between leaves than an indica !--- So I don't know would be my answer !


 
Keef thank you for the information.  I have 1 Sativa and 4 Indica's growing.  Yes the ice is a sativa with thinner leaf.  Boy I can't type I must be stone for the first time today.  I'm seeing double.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Nes, the reason i mentioned ffof is because you really don't have to use many nutrients. If you go cheaper soil, you will need to buy more fertilizers.. I know that THG has used organic Kelloggs from Home depot, and it is lots less expensive but then again, you will need to feed a lot more. What do you think?


 

Boy Rose it sure good not to worry about fertilizer so much.  Filling 20 gal pots is a scary.  I will be thinking about the soil situation.  I'm STONED.


----------



## Keef

I do not like Shrimp Creole anymore -- till next time !-- 

Rose we got a head start on surviving a disaster --We got experience post Katrina !-- I grew up hunting and fishing then the survival courses in the army !-- At one they were grill steak and we had been training  hard and we was hongry !---  The instructor say make fire for me and they'll fix U a steak dinner !-- The line started behind me ! I can make some dam fire !-- I don't like to kill my own food but I can ! --


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Good soil and ****....jmtc..


 
Please cane can you tell me what jmtc means?  Seems important. :48:


----------



## mrcane

nes said:


> Please cane can you tell me what jmtc means?  Seems important. :48:


 Nes...".just my two cents "...8


----------



## mrcane

Nes what kind of lights are you running?


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> PHEWY, i thought you were going to have to choose between you guys and the dogs.  And I sure was going to miss keef...


......:rofl:......


----------



## Keef

That is funny Cane !--

Hey ya'll I was watching the weather and Houston flooding bad and it's just getting started !


----------



## Keef

I better find my wire strippers and my bolt cutters !--  Be like bible rain out there !


----------



## yarddog

Rose that sounds good, it would be grest if we could all get together and party.  imma need kraven to bring some of that top shelf smoke too. DD for sure cooking the vittles.  We would be coming to your home rose!!


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> PHEWY, i thought you were going to have to choose between you guys and the dogs.  And I sure was going to miss keef. You guys better be safe.  When the old farts club gets together and yd andI are finished fishing, you can cook creole DD?  Umbra can bring lemon trees. ( remember that song?) Nes can bring baby animals. Cane, wild salmon, I can bring some smoke and mr rb and I make a pretty good tater salad i hear. There will be a sign up sheet giggy, WH, lyfespan and everyone else that i am too stoned to remember, please forgive.


That sounds like a great party


----------



## Keef

Texas gonna buy me a place to grow weed after the end of prohibition !---  I don't need a place that big but they insist 10 acres or more !-- I put in some RV hook ups it would be like O.F.C. central !-- I bet we could have one hellova 420 throw down !--- I think it would be great !--- Bonfires and fatties !


----------



## mrcane

......Yeah...:48:....:48:.....


----------



## Keef

Mexico and the beach within day trip distance !--- An indoor grow --Maybe some outdoor pharming -- Extracting !--- Good Weed --Good eats ---Swapping stories -- Clones-- seed ! --- Lots we could learn from each other ! --- We just gonna need more weed holidays than just 420 !-- Everyone can't make it at the same  time !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

I would be in heaven-- cooking for a bunch of stoners!  My mind is racing!  Coconut fried shrimp, crawfish etoufee, seafood gumbo, bread pudding with bourbon sauce, etc., etc.! Umbra, just bring one of those Lemon trees!  

Free weed!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Seriously though, I'm up late researching for the business & would like to hear any thoughts on using seaweed in your grow. It sounds like it would be a great addition.


----------



## DirtyDiana

From what I've read, seaweed (particularly ascophyllum nodosum seaweed) used as a soil drench or foliar spray can make your plants resistant to pests & disease while enhancing root growth. So, maybe I shoulda been using it all along?

I feel like I've been denied vital information, yet again!  Becoming a master grower is hard work guys, but I am determined!


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.      Put my first clone in dirt last night.   Had a couple roots, an inch long.   Hopefully it will live.    I am fixing go be overcrowded in veg.   I'll be glad to weed out athe males.  Have 7 clones that look promising.    And 15 seedlings.  And that beautiful bpu mom.   As soon as I am certain of having a few cuts of her, she'll go to bloom too.    Have to make sure I keep her.  Just in case!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Work it Dog !-- My BPU-X-B.B. is happily spitting out clones !-- I see D.D. been working last night !-- She was just gonna order some more of that Humboldt Roots concentrate !-- She got that obsessive compulsive thing and I know how to point her at a problem !--- I'm not sure what's fixing to happen in the grow room but I been watching the gears turn in her head !--


----------



## bozzo420

been thinking of you Keef....lots of rain and floods down your way... hope all is safe with you.


----------



## Keef

Dog I got weed growing in 3 different places in the house now !--- I think I'm addicted to growing weed !-- I got my nursery /cloning station --- What was bloom and I got a piece of my girls backed up in Happy Frog in another place just in case !-- I got Bubblicious and GG#4 that I need to get in there soon too !-- About time to treat another batch of seed !---Soon as I get what's there into aero !


----------



## Keef

We good Bozzo !-- I think we gonna get it again today !-- East of us to  Houston got Hammered !


----------



## Keef

Bozzo that Trips-x-T.E.  Hippie is growing is gonna be da bomb !-- If Yoop gets a boy T.E. I hope he can find a way to keep it or breed some F-2  T.E. seed !-- I wish I would have kept my male !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!  Another beautiful day in the pnw!  Over 80 degrees today.. kinda early.. but nice. I am planting flowers like a mad woman.. 
DD, yes seaweed is good. Are you using EM!? I love it outdoors. Never got a bug outdoors last year. I haven't used it indoors ... Umbra do you use EM1 indoors? I know he does.. i am betting anyway.

two hours of pt and trainer today... i would rather nap.


----------



## Evets1989

Lmao Keef at the Boat thing.   That's soo something I would do in the same situation.    Remember.  One wire starts it. One wire keeps it running.  Lol.  You figure out which ones.  Hahaha.       
Those are some nice buds too.     Keep her dark in there and your be fine with your homemade drying rack    I have a similar setup.    Little computer fan in a cabinet.   Stays about 70-74deg inside and humidity is ok. Not the best but it's Florida.  Humidity is hard to keep down.  But the fan keeps it at a good level and I always keep a few packs of the silicon beads in there.  Was told it helps if the humidity gets a little higher while I'm gone I was told those would absorb some and bring it down again.  Idk if it works but it can't hurt right?
Hey.   One of the guys I used to help grow a little used to use Black lights during cure.   Does anyone know if it does something or was that maybe so he could see when working in there.     I just remember always seeing the Black Light on   Idk if he kept it on or just when we were there.   I know he said he used it cus he thought it helped something but i don't remember what.    His smoke was amazing.   Obviously.  My memories are missing for that particular period of life.   Lol.   Lots of AK47 and I think Black Haze was the other he grew a lot


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc!  Another beautiful day in the pnw!  Over 80 degrees today.. kinda early.. but nice. I am planting flowers like a mad woman..
> DD, yes seaweed is good. Are you using EM!? I love it outdoors. Never got a bug outdoors last year. I haven't used it indoors ... Umbra do you use EM1 indoors? I know he does.. i am betting anyway.
> 
> two hours of pt and trainer today... i would rather nap.



ugh 93 here today, rose yes use the EM-1 indoors, im noticing it driving the root aphids i got out of my cups, craziest thing to see the buggies just doing circles on the rim till they die. its like a mas exodus to get away from the EM-1. 

i have been using it now or months off and on, problems really staret when i slack. i swear its killing everything when i use it foliarly too, between the azamax and the em-1 foggings i do the leaves look so shiny and green they look almost fake.

rose i stopped using ph down as well, i just use the em-1 as long as the mix isnt to hard, some of these girls really like calmag, and thats hard to over come with out some acids.

water only days get RO a lil calmag, epsom and EM-1


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> PHEWY, i thought you were going to have to choose between you guys and the dogs.  And I sure was going to miss keef. You guys better be safe.  When the old farts club gets together and yd andI are finished fishing, you can cook creole DD?  Umbra can bring lemon trees. ( remember that song?) Nes can bring baby animals. Cane, wild salmon, I can bring some smoke and mr rb and I make a pretty good tater salad i hear. There will be a sign up sheet giggy, WH, lyfespan and everyone else that i am too stoned to remember, please forgive.



when and where?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Hope ya have a awesome day.


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Nes what kind of lights are you running?


 
cane I am running two Sun Blaze 21 T5 high output fluorescent 2000 Lumens.  6500 K blue lamp.  Seem to working fine for now.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Day is young and I am all done with my chores.  Time to Wake and Bake.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> From what I've read, seaweed (particularly ascophyllum nodosum seaweed) used as a soil drench or foliar spray can make your plants resistant to pests & disease while enhancing root growth. So, maybe I shoulda been using it all along?
> 
> I feel like I've been denied vital information, yet again!  Becoming a master grower is hard work guys, but I am determined!


So does EM1, and I still don't know why you are not using it.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc!  Another beautiful day in the pnw!  Over 80 degrees today.. kinda early.. but nice. I am planting flowers like a mad woman..
> DD, yes seaweed is good. Are you using EM!? I love it outdoors. Never got a bug outdoors last year. I haven't used it indoors ... Umbra do you use EM1 indoors? I know he does.. i am betting anyway.
> 
> two hours of pt and trainer today... i would rather nap.


Yes I use it indoors. It is an organic farmer's best friend. Its funny, it works with syn nutes very well also, having been developed for waste remediation. And by the way, Good Morning OFC.


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> ugh 93 here today, rose yes use the EM-1 indoors, im noticing it driving the root aphids i got out of my cups, craziest thing to see the buggies just doing circles on the rim till they die. its like a mas exodus to get away from the EM-1.
> 
> i have been using it now or months off and on, problems really staret when i slack. i swear its killing everything when i use it foliarly too, between the azamax and the em-1 foggings i do the leaves look so shiny and green they look almost fake.
> 
> rose i stopped using ph down as well, i just use the em-1 as long as the mix isnt to hard, some of these girls really like calmag, and thats hard to over come with out some acids.
> 
> water only days get RO a lil calmag, epsom and EM-1



When everyone else is doing a 2 week flush, I am using em1 to get rid of any excess nutes or dead roots. I've been using em1 for 5 or 6 years now. Big fan of bokashi also.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> When everyone else is doing a 2 week flush, I am using em1 to get rid of any excess nutes or dead roots. I've been using em1 for 5 or 6 years now. Big fan of bokashi also.



flushing with this is great, just enough molasses, plus it gets my coco ready for the next go around


----------



## WeedHopper

Its at one of my favorite places. 


http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...nZUVrh9-i4fncAXm35jiw4zN8BWJDZtZ1MaAvtV8P8HAQ


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, how's it hanging? hope everybody is well.



lyfespan said:


> flushing with this is great, just enough molasses, plus it gets my coco ready for the next go around



lifespan i just put two and two together. your on jorge's site too.


----------



## lyfespan

giggy said:


> hey everybody, how's it hanging? hope everybody is well.
> 
> 
> 
> lifespan i just put two and two together. your on jorge's site too.



im on most mmj forums same name always, i dont play any games


----------



## lyfespan

WeedHopper said:


> Its at one of my favorite places.
> 
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...nZUVrh9-i4fncAXm35jiw4zN8BWJDZtZ1MaAvtV8P8HAQ



cheapest place ive found it, mind you i buy the 5 gallon boxes


----------



## Keef

Does EM-1 have anything that Richy Rich Hydro Tea doesn't ? -- Apparently I'm bout to brew some !--


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Does EM-1 have anything that Richy Rich Hydro Tea doesn't ? -- Apparently I'm bout to brew some !--



em-1 is a specialized microbe  colony


----------



## Keef

I know water pharming is water pharming and a nute formula that works in one will work in another but I got special problems that other ways may not have !--- I got a 396 gph filtered  pump in the bottom of a 35 gal storage box about a third full of nute solution -- On top the pump is a square PVC manifold topped by microsprayers ---When that pump comes on all hell breaks loose in the box as the nute solution sprays the roots and falls down for another trip !--- Anyway foam is my enemy it blocks O2 from my roots !-- Hydrogaurd has worked for me !-- Now D.D. wants to use this tea to inoculate the boxes regularly !-- If I feed them I will get biofoam !--- This tea is cultured from Earth worm castings --micos - and some other stuff ---Something like 35,000 different types of micro organisms! --- I'm leary but she's confident !--Any foam and we done with the stuff !


----------



## Keef

I feel like I'm on one of them challenge shows !-- Grow Weed but with restrictions! -- Not only will U have to avoid detection by law enforcement and the cartels and anyone else who will take your sh** if they know !---- U also can have no dirt in your grow room and U have to grow with midrange LEDs !--- O.K. go !--- Huh?--- I do what I can !


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> em-1 is a specialized microbe  colony



technically it is a consortium of microbes that work synergistically together.


----------



## giggy

lyfespan said:


> im on most mmj forums same name always, i dont play any games


i hear you on that. i'm giggywatts or giggy and on a few sites myself. the only one i used a different name on i was a admin on and it's gone by way of the dodo bird.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Seriously though, I'm up late researching for the business & would like to hear any thoughts on using seaweed in your grow. It sounds like it would be a great addition.


I think you are looking at seaweed and what it does all wrong. It's not the nute value that makes it worthwhile or an important part of your grow, it's the microbes that are attracted by it. Most of the immune system in people is in their gut with all kinds of microbes, this is very much the same thing. By attracting the right microbes you build an immune system that is better suited to fighting bugs, diseases, and even drought.


----------



## bozzo420

a friend wants to grow his tomato's just like I did. So he was potting his seedlings and I gave him some Bokashi. His wife did not use any of it for her seedlings. the next morning, his were standing tall. hers were all drooped over.   It is amazing stuff. Will never grow without again. some people drink it for their gut, probiotics.


----------



## Keef

No Umbra she was telling me about that last night !--- She brewing microbe tea with sea weed stuff --Ancient forest humus earthworm castings feeding them and aerating with a bubbler !-- We're going to innoculate the boxes regularly because I'm not feeding them in the boxes !-- I want to put the bugs in there --They eat the bad stuff and die !---Then we do it again later !

I finally feel like we got a handle on it ! --I can grow like this so now it's  time to learn to be good at it !

Somewhere along the line I ran across the myth of Dr. David Suzuki and how he made U.B.C. Chemo using colchicine to induce polyploidy in weed !--- The chase was on !--- I did this with a different chemical in a pickle jar !-- This ain't Doctor work !--- I did it !-- Now I gotta get good at it !-- D.D. wants out of working in the hospital !--- I think we can do that !


----------



## Evets1989

I know a lot of weed grower also grow other veggies and stuff but j thought I'd share a neat bug solver for tomatoes and whatever else you want to use it for.    I use Garlic Water for bugs.   When k grew tomatoes and a garden outside j would use garlic water and spray all over and around the garden and then I would put cloves of garlic everywhere and blend up some in water and water som plants with garlic water.    It would keep the bad bugs away but some of the pretty butterflies and stuff would still come around      This was when I was young at my dads place still.   I grew some good tomatoes in pots with garlic water.   The plants started getting droopy when the tomatoes bloomed but they stayed strong and finished with some awesome tasting tomatoes.   NO THEY DIDNT TASTE LIKE GARLIC EITHER.      Just some reall yummy tomatoes.       Thot it was a neat way I'd share if anyone wants to try t with a Veggy plant.      Also.   If you like spice.   Plant a tomatoe plant in a large large pot and plant a bunch of hot pepper plants all around it.   The tomatoes will get a nice little spice to them.   Not enough to burn ya tongue but just enough you can tell its there        You guys probably have either heads of or done it already tho.    Lol


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  I spray my plants with EM 1 at night and when I wake up and look the mj plant is happy.  Found a lady bug today.  Put it right on mj.  I'm on the look out.


----------



## ness

I feel so relax and peaceful.  It time for a smoke. :48:


----------



## ness

Oh I want to grow more mj.  But I am worried about the smell outside.  Live on a dirt road and I just move mj to the back of my six foot fence in front of my house.  I am having 2nd thoughts.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, I haven't used EM 1 or any live microbes. Been using Hydroguard, but then the great bug war made me re think everything. There is so little information out there on aeroponics & I honestly wasn't sure what could live in my reservoirs & what would be beneficial. Many of the "bug" killers I tried wouldn't be so good for beneficials. Once I started using nematodes to combat the root bugs (spit, spit) I started eliminating harmful agents & looking at other beneficials. I will use EM 1 if this microbial tea isn't successful. Basically,  I found the tea recipe first. I've done some cleaning, replaced all of my collars, applied nematodes & cannot find live bugs right now. I don't think the nematodes can live very long in our set up, but they do put a hurt on those bugs. I've been applying new ones every so often just in case.  My tea will be ready in a couple of days, so here goes.... 
As far as the seaweed goes, I totally grok what it's all about. But I was wondering, Umbra, if I could cut back on the Cal/Mag if I use a seaweed extract or would there not be enough in it to matter?


----------



## Kraven

I live, just over run with inspectors and construction workers, power will be off tomorrow, hope everyone is doing well. I hope to be back on regular when this all comes to an end. Peace.... Hiya's Rose


----------



## Keef

Get-r-done Kraven !-- We'll be here !

Hey Nes !-- Sorry but I don't know how smelly those Dawg plants will be !---We'll find out about the same time !


----------



## Keef

Cane they got me again !--- The 50th Anniversary of the Fender Statocaster concert --- Too many ax players to name !-- Then Christy Hines and the Pretenders in concert !-- Hear that guitar scream ? --- I got to go !


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> technically it is a consortium of microbes that work synergistically together.


kinda like marriage.. technically.


----------



## Evets1989

Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

You meet some people & right away you want to buy them a nice toaster for their bathtub.


----------



## bozzo420

nes , daddy longlegs spiders are great bug eaters. If you can get one to take up residency on a plant, they will stay all summer. I go around and pluck them up by their legs.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Umbra, I haven't used EM 1 or any live microbes. Been using Hydroguard, but then the great bug war made me re think everything. There is so little information out there on aeroponics & I honestly wasn't sure what could live in my reservoirs & what would be beneficial. Many of the "bug" killers I tried wouldn't be so good for beneficials. Once I started using nematodes to combat the root bugs (spit, spit) I started eliminating harmful agents & looking at other beneficials. I will use EM 1 if this microbial tea isn't successful. Basically,  I found the tea recipe first. I've done some cleaning, replaced all of my collars, applied nematodes & cannot find live bugs right now. I don't think the nematodes can live very long in our set up, but they do put a hurt on those bugs. I've been applying new ones every so often just in case.  My tea will be ready in a couple of days, so here goes....
> As far as the seaweed goes, I totally grok what it's all about. But I was wondering, Umbra, if I could cut back on the Cal/Mag if I use a seaweed extract or would there not be enough in it to matter?


I don't know about the cal/mag to be honest. However, em1 and a microbial tea is not the same thing. Teas will also not have mycorrhizal fungus or trichoderma in them either. All are essential for healthy plants.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> kinda like marriage.. technically.


LOL, I wouldn't know, my marriage wasn't anything like that.


----------



## Keef

Got 3 plants from those treated seed into aero !-- 2 look fairly normal and one is a tetraploid for sure !

Hey Umbra --D.D. cooking so I read your post answering her question about cal/mag !---- She say YES they are cause she put them in there herself !--- Came over here waving a bag at me saying see -see -? ---I said not if U put my eye out with that bag ! --So I guess they in there !-


----------



## umbra

ok


----------



## umbra

em1 is more like brewing beer than making a tea


----------



## Keef

Santiam  Organics -- Myco-Fusion-- Hydro Green 110 powder is what the bag say !-- Endo-Mycorrhizal Fungi !--- Hydrogaurd got --Bacillus amyloliquefaciens !


----------



## Keef

Those 2 and 2 cups of Ancient Forest soil humus in a knee high hose  ( soil ammendment ) -- Put it all in a big bucket of RO water --add a little sugar for food and a bubbler !-- We brewing tea now !-- Ready to use or refrigerate in 48 hours !


----------



## Evets1989

So here's the little auto flower I wanted to try.  So far it's not a bad little plant.   Like I said I'm not looking for high yields.    I want beautiful looking plants and colorful and everything.   The other plants are my medicine.   I just grow one or two on the side to see some beautiful strains of cannabis. And try it.     This was one of my first ones to try and not a big plant at all but it's looking like it's going to be very pretty when buds are fully grown.   Already getting purple tints to it's kool for that since this was suppose to be a very purple strain.  Lol.                So here it is.  LSD-25 AutoFlower strain 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989

Lsd-25 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...crazy busy day here...em1 gotta get some how much you use,,should a guy buy a quart?...gal?  55gal..LOL..
Running 6..t5s...4ft. On my seedlings..how far away from the light should I be running them?Suckers got pretty leggy on me....
.....Man I need a puff....:48:.....


----------



## lyfespan

mrcane said:


> Evening all...crazy busy day here...em1 gotta get some how much you use,,should a guy buy a quart?...gal?  55gal..LOL..
> Running 6..t5s...4ft. On my seedlings..how far away from the light should I be running them?Suckers got pretty leggy on me....
> .....Man I need a puff....:48:.....



i put T5s right on top of the seedlings just dont touch and have a fan moving air

Em-1     1/2-1 oz per gallon


----------



## mrcane

Thanks lyfespan...Got the fan going might squeeze the light down a little more....
That Em1 sounds like good stuff better start with a gallon......


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy 4/20. everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## Kraven

Happy 4/20


----------



## bozzo420

1 quart will make 5 gallons then 1 1/2 ounces per gallon. mix 1 quart  along with 1 quart of molasses  with 5 gallons of water. let it ferment for a couple of weeks....you have 5 gallons . enough for the whole year for me.      or  3/4 of a cup ,3/4 cup molasses ,with a gallon of water.   then after fermentation  then  it's 1 1/2 ounces per gallon from there.

for Bokashi  take some  and add it to   40 pound bag of wheat bran. till moist. seal it up in a plastic bag and let ferment for a couple of weeks.   dry it out in the sun and you have Bokashi.  amend your soil with this when planting.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Happy 4/20.  Can someone tell me what 420 means.  Going into town to shop today.  Time for :spit: & :bong2:.


----------



## ness

bozzo420 said:


> nes , daddy longlegs spiders are great bug eaters. If you can get one to take up residency on a plant, they will stay all summer. I go around and pluck them up by their legs.


 
Love spiders.  But not to touch I'll have to take a glass jar and round one or two up.  bozzo do you think EM 1 will kill the spiders?


----------



## bozzo420

nope. longlegs do not bite, I grab them with no gloves.


----------



## bozzo420

420 is the time after school was out that it was get high time.  school was out at 3:10. by the time you got home and rounded up your friends for the afternoon burn....it was always 4:20


----------



## Rosebud

Happy 4-20!  Nes it means we celebrate...there are many stories about where 4-20  came from.. 
Lyfespan, such good advice, thanks.  Bozzo, giggy, you guys too. 

Bozzo, i think i just mixed a ounce out of the bottle with a gallon of water... a bit strong? I think you told me that last year... Do you mix it all at once and store it then?

Hope we all have a great stoned day.. nice to see you all this morning.


----------



## WeedHopper

Today is my Pothead Wifes BD. She has the coollest BD. Gonna take her to Dinner. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

WH, tell her happy birthday, does she smoke?


----------



## bozzo420

not to strong  But it tells you right on the bottle that it can be re brewed one time.  to make more instead of buying more.
just looked, it tells you to go to their web site, that is where it tells you how to make more.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, tell her happy birthday, does she smoke?




We been married 30yrs. Several yrs ago She threatened to leave me a few times because i smoked Weed,,,,now she is a bigger Pothead then me. :rofl:


----------



## ness

Thank You bozzo and Rose.  That means we smoke all day long today.  Rose what you planning today?  Going to get tj some church pants he needs them.  Me I don't go to church I'm a nature girl. :icon_smile:


----------



## ness

WH I hope you have a beautiful day with your wife on her BD.  Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.! -- I'm late !--Where's my pipe ?--


----------



## bozzo420

one of the retirees was married 65 years........I asked her how she did it.....Her answer

    "you just don't leave"


----------



## ness

It time to get ready.  Then I will have to wait for tj.  He is a one minute man.  Still not use to it.  I hate being late.  We been together for 31 years and it's been a trip. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday to the wife Hopper !-- Happy 420 to all !-- This afternoon I set the lab up and we make tetraploids !--- Take advantage of all the 420 Mojo and turn the diploid variety known as Hippie's Dawg into a new tetraploid plant by doubling it's  DNA !--- Make this Dawg howl !--- Then me and my chemicals gonna do unspeakable things to Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.!-- Make me some Monster Mothers !--


----------



## Evets1989

The farthest they trace the 420 origin back was to San Rafeal Califonia in the 70s it was used as a police code for Marijuana smoking In progress.    That was the farthest back they could find the term 420.    This was a researcher j think for Huffington post that researched it.    I have a link for a kool article I read about it.         Started as kids after school would smoke but the Police Code was they think started the whole 420 reference


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks guys. Least she dont beat me up like she use too. Ya see,,,i was abused by her for many yrs ,,,She spanked me all the time. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I wrote pretty much the definitive post on em1. Easier for you to look it up than for me to repeat it. Still smoking on the Lemon Tree. It's been warm enough that we are getting the pool ready. Bunch of different projects going on all at the same time, lol. Decided to pop the last 6 cwo. Looking for my own Lemon Tree.


----------



## Rosebud

It sure worked awesome for me in the outdoors last year.  Maybe i will go make some up for the babies.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> Good Morning OFC.  Happy 4/20.  Can someone tell me what 420 means.  Going into town to shop today.  Time for :spit: & :bong2:.


nes this is the best i found on it, i read it a few years ago.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/20/what-420-means-the-true-s_n_188320.html


----------



## giggy

hopper tell the wife happy b-day.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks guys. Least she dont beat me up like she use too. Ya see,,,i was abused by her for many yrs ,,,She spanked me all the time. Yehaaaaaaaaa


but you wasn't supposed to enjoy it. lol


----------



## giggy

Evets1989 said:


> The farthest they trace the 420 origin back was to San Rafeal Califonia in the 70s it was used as a police code for Marijuana smoking In progress.    That was the farthest back they could find the term 420.    This was a researcher j think for Huffington post that researched it.    I have a link for a kool article I read about it.         Started as kids after school would smoke but the Police Code was they think started the whole 420 reference


according to the post i shared the police code is a myth.


----------



## giggy

nes said:


> It time to get ready.  Then I will have to wait for tj.  He is a one minute man.  Still not use to it.  I hate being late.  We been together for 31 years and it's been a trip. :smoke1:


the wife and i have been together 32 years as of march and will be married 32 this coming aug. wow 1984 was a long time ago.


----------



## giggy

i won another contest and will be getting some white widow beans and a the vault t-shirt. i think i need to try my luck on a lottery ticket. this is the second contest i have won this year.


----------



## giggy

bozzo420 said:


> nope. longlegs do not bite, I grab them with no gloves.


them grand daddy long legs aren't even spiders.


----------



## Rosebud

You better go play the lottery giggy. Congrats on winning..


----------



## yarddog

I keep hearing about EM-1.   I'm going to have to look I to that.


----------



## umbra

try this is...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52505


----------



## Keef

Umbra planting CWO seed !---Good  Mojo on a male and female !--- Anyone who doesn't know CWO -- Clock Work Orange is one of the handful of tetraploid varieties !--- Don't know where he got the seed but U don't get stuff like that from a seed company !--


----------



## Evets1989

giggy said:


> according to the post i shared the police code is a myth.



Yeah we were actually talking about the same post but I didn't read it all.     Sorry.   Lol.    A lot going on today and I was in the middle of reading it again when I posted.     LOL.    I smoked to early    Haha


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra planting CWO seed !---Good  Mojo on a male and female !--- Anyone who doesn't know CWO -- Clock Work Orange is one of the handful of tetraploid varieties !--- Don't know where he got the seed but U don't get stuff like that from a seed company !--


I know a few breeders, lol.


----------



## Keef

U know I'm sending serious green Mojo at U for a breeding pair !--- I got something I just hope I can grow them --Lots can go wrong between seedling , sexing and harvest !-- I think I got this dialed in --We'll see !
Maybe bring some new blood into that CWO !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

giggy said:


> the wife and i have been together 32 years as of march and will be married 32 this coming aug. wow 1984 was a long time ago.



Wow! 1984-- seems I was 20 & didn't have a clue!  
Happy 4:20 Day everybody! Hope you all are feeling fine-- if not, light it up! 
And, Happy Birthday Mrs. WeedHopper! 
Just got my new, fancy PH meter-- whoop! Whoop!


----------



## Keef

Umbra if I'm successful and only able to make 1 tetraploid and it's  a male !--- I can still get where I'm going !---I been gathering a harem for just such an eventuality! -- Breed him to all of my girls making triploids !--Who knows what might pop up !---I just think something like a T.E. or  GG#4 triploid couldn't help but be danky dank dank !--


----------



## Keef

When she gets thru a playing with her new toy she got to do math for me !--- One components of my Zombie Juice is 100 mils of a solution that has Agent Orange at a ratio of 1 part poison to 8,000 parts distilled water !-- Then another component is in percentage !-- Math hurts my mind !


----------



## Keef

I got rooted Bubblicious and Gorilla Glue#4 clones !-- They mine now !--- I also got a plant from my first attempt at inducing polyploidy that is making 3 leaves at a time !-- Tiny little thing that I wasn't sure would survive !--- Thick stem - 3 leaves at a time !-- I got some more coming up behind it !--


----------



## Keef

The deed is done !-- I'm in the goldilocks zone !--- 50-60 seed and all I want is a breeding pair of 420 tetras !--Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## Kraven

The old story goes like this, way back in the early seventies in Palo Alto, Ca. there was a group of a few seniors who sorta were groupies / friends of the Grateful Dead, and during one conversation a band member said he knew a guy in the Coast Guard who grew excellent pot, he knew about where in Big Basin Redwoods State Park but had never found it. well those kids decided they would give it a go themselves, so when school let out @ 3:55 they sorta waited around and all met at the flag pole @ 4:20 to head off each day to look for the pot, it was never found but the tradition and story got passed down a few classes, and those were referred to as the four twenty years @ Palo Alto High School, since that's when everyone met. It later became folk lore and and stoners slowly began to use the term, it gained widespread use only about 20 years ago......


Happy 4:20 everybody.


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- They fix the power yet ?
I was snooping around places I shouldn't be now I got a headache from trying to understand what I was reading !--- Somebody needs to know what Big Pharm doing !--- Tissue culture and synthetic seed !---Sons of Beeches ! ---


----------



## yarddog

Hey guys.    Good to see you kraven and giggy.     Hope everyone is well.   About to eat me some supper.


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> nes this is the best i found on it, i read it a few years ago.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/20/what-420-means-the-true-s_n_188320.html


 
Evening OFC.

giggy that is neat to know.  420.  The Stonyneeeeeeeeeee's.  I miss that part in High School.  I was married and with child.  1st apartment cost $125 a month.  That is when I really started smoking weed. (1971)


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> try this is...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52505


 
umbra so I mix 1 part of AEM to 20 parts water?  Is this right?  And, can you spray the leaf with this mixture?  Thank You


----------



## ness

Hay yd is it 420 at your house?  I fill of ? tonight.  Made me some brownies tonight.  What a mellow feeling.


----------



## ness

Time for a hit.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- What up !


----------



## ness

The one Black Berry is my Sativa not a Indica  It is long and thin leaf 6  1/2" at 16 day old.  Got 3 Hippie's at 5", 4", and 1 1/2" 16 d's.  And 1 unknown which I thought was ice a Sativa.  But, it turns out to be a Indca.  So, I am lost:bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummmmmm,,,Sweet Island Dream, ,,very nice. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

I think I'm going to go for another Brownie!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes i am high. :48:


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna have to find me an indica heavy Black Berry one day !-- I like the way flavors come across in CO2 oil !-- 
Hopper we gotta get some more of that oil !--- Blue Dream --70% THC !---- Mmmmm!--


----------



## umbra

nes said:


> umbra so I mix 1 part of AEM to 20 parts water?  Is this right?  And, can you spray the leaf with this mixture?  Thank You


Yes and yes.


----------



## ness

And, umbra to make AEM I mix EM and molasses at equal parts?  I had to ask.  Eat a Brownie and have a cup of joe. :fly:


----------



## Rosebud

Good evening guys and nes and DD, I had a great day working in the yard planting flowers.  Got a little project and i am happy about that.  It was 86 here today, that is 20 degrees higher than the average.. it is HOT for April in the Northwest.  Mr rb planted tomatoes and  his potatoes are up and look happy. Our first potato grow.  Checked on my em1 and have a half a quart left. Since i applied it wrong last year, that should be enough. ha.  Have a good 420 evening.


----------



## ness

over and out :tokie:


----------



## DirtyDiana

A few tokes (crappy brickweed, but better than no weed), pizza,  chocolate ice cream...I'm goood.....  
Just finished watching Weedetiquette; good informative show.


----------



## Keef

Umbra - Ran across that Lemon Trees -- Lemon Trees ? --Frankenplant ? -- We on the same page now !


----------



## umbra

nes said:


> And, umbra to make AEM I mix EM and molasses at equal parts?  I had to ask.  Eat a Brownie and have a cup of joe. :fly:



Yes. 3/4 of a cup of molasses and 3/4 of a cup of EM, then add water to equal a gallon. The tricky part is keeping it sealed but allow the CO2 to escape.


----------



## mrcane

.....Missed ya all today, hope you had a great 4/20..
That time of year when gardening takes over...
.....Did I mention how much I am Loving this Papaya...:
......:48:....:48:.........:48:......


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh!--- I feel beat up !-- Later !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.
Keef, get that face straightened out, will ya, sorry you have to go thru that.

Cane, do you love the papaya? We really do.  YAY, isn't it amazing how your home grown is better than most you can buy.. I love that.

I have had a friend that has driven me crazy for about 40 years, i am thinking about ending that friendship as I don't want to do it anymore.. I don't do that very often but i think it is time.
worked outside all day yesterday like cane.. it was hot for april 86 I think.
Have a good day ya'll.


----------



## Keef

I be O.K. Rose !--- I been worse !
That "tricky" part Umbra was talking about letting the CO 2 out while not letting outside bugs get into your brew can  be done thru a hose from the top of the sealed brew container and the other end stuck under water in a second vessel !--- The CO2 can bubble out thru the hose but outside air can't get back in !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Yes Keef, a brewers airlock. Just checked on the ladies and they are looking stellar. Even with 2 carbon filters, it's starting to get stinky.


----------



## Keef

Yep Umbra !-- but if U say " vent thru an airlock " that don't mean much to most people !
I am amazed that pot seed can germinate in that poison !--- This time I make Mother Monster !-- I got everything dialed in and yesterday I evoked the power of the 420 on they a** !---


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  I like that High with the brownies.  I can get use to edibles.


----------



## ness

The day is slow starting.  If it is going to be one of those days I do not fight it.  Yesterday I got allot done so it all equals out.


----------



## ness

Ha did anyone make it to Woodstock?  I almost did.  Were is my bowl


----------



## Evets1989

A balloon with a pin hole in the top works too.   The ballon will blow up and it will seep just a little out but won't let anything in.       But the hose works best if you have one.  Straws will work too if you can find a hose.       My phones are off so I won't be on much in mornings anymore   Not until j get new service.   Bran new $800 phone and no service now.  Pisses me off a bit.  Lol.   Time to smoke one.  Haha


----------



## mrcane

Morning All ,  Keef ,Ness  ....Whats up ?? Been busy round here ....Little ones doing fine ..and the rest of the Papaya is almost ready to chop...
     Cloudy & Overcast with rain on the way .... As Rose been sayin, been Hot here for April in the N.W.
         I'm going to twist up a nice Bone Of Papaya....:48:


----------



## ness

cane I'm waiting for everyone to wake up.  Starting to stay up to early in the morning.  Don't mind if I do :48:


----------



## lyfespan

morning world, smoking a bowl of some million dollar baby

rev.cherrypie X forum cut GSC


----------



## umbra

nes said:


> Ha did anyone make it to Woodstock?  I almost did.  Were is my bowl


I was at Watkins Glen but not Woodstock. A friend of mine went with his father. His father was a photographer and was working for Teen Beat Magazine, and they sent him there. If you have ever looked at an album cover from Blue Note Records, then you've seen his work. He did almost all the old jazz guys and a bunch of the blues players from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Million Dollar Baby! Sounds good to me Lyfespan! Isn't it nice to smoke your own Cane? Such satisfaction & as Rose said, better than most you can buy-- especially where we're at!  Rose, sometimes it's in your best interest to end a "friendship" if it's a toxic one. I kinda had to do that with my mom & it wasn't an easy choice, but I'm healthier because of it. Keef be trying to nap on the sofa. I tend to go to bed about 4 hours later than him & don't get up til around noon, which is good nap time for him! Gonna see if he left anything in the pipe! Just wanna get high by the beach....


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> I was at Watkins Glen but not Woodstock. A friend of mine went with his father. His father was a photographer and was working for Teen Beat Magazine, and they sent him there. If you have ever looked at an album cover from Blue Note Records, then you've seen his work. He did almost all the old jazz guys and a bunch of the blues players from the 50's and 60's.


  .
.Cool Umbra 
    .......Barely remember being there but I was at Watkins Glen also....what a fantastic time....
Gonna run into town...couple hours of tai chi...see ya


----------



## oldfogey8

rip prince...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NN3gsSf-Ys[/ame]


----------



## Evets1989

Lost a post I guess.   Oh well.     Keef I was thinking about something.    My Triofoliate    You said and many others have mentioned when they try taking a clipping to clone it it turns back to diploid.   So I was thinking.  Ya know how mine started as diploid and changed over   The genes are obviously in the plant but only activate after seedling stage pretty much.  Seems like after the plant is safely large enough to handle it.  It activates that gene.      
Soooooo if I take a clipping from the bottom area then maybe after it grows a bit it will also change over to Triofoliate         I'm going to take a clipping from both areas but is my logic right Keef?    Or is that a good idea atleast.  Lol.   Be nice if I could keep making them naturally with clones.     Then no messing with nasty chemicals making the Triploids that you do.       I can't wait until the internode branches are big enough to try cloning it.   If the clones are successful I want to try topping one of them to try and get more colas from it too.  But I'll starts small a top it once and see how that does first.   If it does good and remains Triofoliate then maybe I'll top another clone twice and see how it does.      

Let me know.     Thanks guys.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Heartbroken. RIP Prince.


----------



## Keef

A trifliate is usually caused by epigenetic influences --- That means environment stress etc.!--- Diploid (2) --Triploid (3) and tetraploid (4) --- refers to how many strands of DNA the organism has and has nothing to do with how many leaves a plant makes at a time !-- It may be benificial to have more bud sites but trifoliate causes no change in the potential potency of the plant !--


----------



## Keef

Evets -- U keep asking the same question over and over !--- Do some reading !-- Billy Budd has site talks all about polyploids or just Google  "tetraploid marijuana"!-- U don't accidently find one !--


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> .
> .Cool Umbra
> .......Barely remember being there but I was at Watkins Glen also....what a fantastic time....
> Gonna run into town...couple hours of tai chi...see ya


Not many know it was bigger than Woodstock. It was one of things where you had to be there. The Dead were great! The Band rocked, but the rain was a drag. Hard to believe the Allman Bros played in the rain. I heard a bootleg of the concert years later and it was probably the worst Allman Bros concert I have ever heard. Good times.


----------



## umbra

researching the Lemon Tree. Looks like Dr Greenthumb had his run at a lemon kush. And low and behold...I already have it, lol.


----------



## Keef

So plant them puppies Umbra !-- U might find a better cut than U tasted !--- I still think U should do what U was gonna do anyway !--- Breed a male CWO to a Lemon Tree mom !-- I bet somewhere in those seed U will be something tasty !-- U won't know if U don't do it !


----------



## umbra

I agree, but it is a bit like playing the lottery. But again, you can not win , if you do not play.


----------



## Keef

That's what I mean Umbra !-- Everyone one else is trying to stabilize varieties !--- I say shake that sh** up force some mutations !--- I was just looking at Billy Budd's site he got a Lemon Kush too !--- He got some tetraploid Pink Kush seed too !--- I'm gonna have to have some !--- Just can't get them without one of them Canadian  growers licence !---


----------



## grandaddyP

Thought I would share some pics with the OFC. These are all at 7 weeks of flower.
Caramelicious and Light of Jah (Jack Herrer X Afghani 1) 

View attachment IMAG0868.jpg


View attachment IMAG0870.jpg


View attachment IMAG0871.jpg


View attachment IMAG0872.jpg


View attachment IMAG0873.jpg


View attachment IMAG0874.jpg


View attachment IMAG0875.jpg


View attachment IMAG0876.jpg


View attachment IMAG0877.jpg


View attachment IMAG0878.jpg


View attachment IMAG0879.jpg


View attachment IMAG0880.jpg


View attachment IMAG0881.jpg


View attachment IMAG0882.jpg


View attachment IMAG0883.jpg


View attachment IMAG0884.jpg


View attachment IMAG0885.jpg


View attachment IMAG0886.jpg


View attachment IMAG0887.jpg


View attachment IMAG0888.jpg


----------



## grandaddyP

A few more 

View attachment IMAG0890.jpg


View attachment IMAG0891.jpg


View attachment IMAG0892.jpg


View attachment IMAG0893.jpg


View attachment IMAG0894.jpg


View attachment IMAG0895.jpg


View attachment IMAG0896.jpg


View attachment IMAG0897.jpg


----------



## umbra

Nice job gdP


----------



## Keef

Umbra - U cross CWO with that Pink Kush and whatever U get it will be new !-- I got this batch of treated seed be going in the dirt in a couple days !--- My tetras are all going to be related so I got to have some diversity so I'm after Billy's Pink Kush now that you've dropped some CWO seed -- Maybe we swap some tetra pollen ? --- Later I will be breeding your BPU-X-B.B. and doing this to them !--- You'll have to sort thru them but I bet they be some prizes in triploid !--We'll see !


----------



## Rosebud

What lights are you running? Do you think you might be underlit? Are they long strains, i guess what i am trying to say is they don't look 7 weeks to me..  Thanks for posting and thanks for growing and thanks for being here.


----------



## Keef

GDP -- It's  just a guess but you've done this before !
Love me some bud porn !
What was your question about clones ?


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, RIP Prince, Yes Rose get the toxic people out of your life. About a week more construction and I can try to get back to normal. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## grandaddyP

Hey Rose,
The Light of Jah are Stretching a bit towards the lights, They are about 6 foot now. I'm running 4 600 watt HPS's over 12 plants, 8 light of jah and 4 caramelicious. The caramelicious are about 4 feet, they dont stretch


----------



## grandaddyP

I had some leftovers thought I would get rid of them Keef and thanks umbra


----------



## Evets1989

Yes I've done the reading.  I think I mistyped or something maybe.   We didn't know the strains or if it was auto or photo before so it was a guess.    Now I do.  That's why I was asking a second opinion since there isn't really any research I've found on cloning them.     I found one or two articles but it's like you mentioned. Most go back to producing two sets of leaves instead.      And I know it is two different thing I was just referencing it to the leaf structure.   I assumed you would know what I meant      Basically everyone that I have talked to about it said they always took cuttings from top area.   Never tried the bottom clipping that only grow "Two" and then later maybe it might form into "three".  Like mine did.      Now that I know this is not an Auto and it is in fact a photo.  I have more room to play with it now.   An I also never said potency would be stronger.   I think they are very beautiful plants with Thick leaf structure.     I love it.   But I just don't want to do all the chemical stuff.   I've had some education in Chem but I just don't like it much.      I like this cus it's a natural "defect".  Whatever you want to call.   It was natural    I didn't intend on it happening.   So I'd like to carry its traits if I can


----------



## Keef

GDP -- When U asked about clones it peaked my interest ---I'm a cloner and isolated in Texas !-- I had been running a SOG rotation aero under LEDs but the bugs almost wiped me out !-- We didn't lose a variety  but it was like starting over !-- I have a White Widow that'll be 3 years old in August! -- Tranquil Elephantizer Blueberry Blast-- GG#4 and Bubblicious  -- Got most of the clones for this run rooted and bout ready to kick it off !--- Running T.E. and B.B. mostly but might throw a GG #4 and Bubblicious clone in the mix just to find out how they grow and how long they take to finish !-- I mostly have to grow them from seed and sex then I just clone from clones !


----------



## Keef

I apologize Evets !-- I'm cranky today --Old broken face acts up with the weather changes !--- Yes there maybe should be some advantages to 1/3 more bud sites !-- It takes at least 2 grow areas to maintain my girls in veg while others bloom !-- Only 2 if I don't plan to do any breeding or keep mothers ! -- If U want to do some breeding start with quality seed from a reputable breeder !-- and you'll need a third grow area !


----------



## yarddog

Hey gang.      Drinking me some bud light and searching for a break in my invisible fence.    I really don't want to dig up all the wire, I saw online I can modify an am radio to pick up my fence signal and find the break.   Might do that.      I need a real fence!!!   Will have to have one soon, my chow-chow is getting some age.   I am looking at getting a female Doberman in a year or so.   Got to keep the undesirables out of my yard!!      I spent 2.5 hours in the grow room today.      Repotted some hippie dawgs, some pineapple express, and wonder woman.     Made a diy bubble cloner and took four cuts from my bpu girl.    Trimmed the bpu girl and spread her out and stuck her in the bloom cabinet.  I love growing marijuana!!!


----------



## Kraven

Enjoying some CaliO, relaxing as the sun goes down.


----------



## umbra

yd glad garden is doing well. Kraven glad construction is moving forward. Cali O is some great smoke.


----------



## Keef

Feel like I been tied to the whipping post !--and beat with the ugly stick !--Ugh!


----------



## Evets1989

Yes these are good reputable seeds from breeders.     The little auto was just a start of a hobby.   And the Triofoliate is a new one to me also.     But struck my interest and I really really want to keep cloning it and getting more tri branched plants.  This way is just a easy way for me to get beautiful thick girls and from the looks of this one Keef they will have a lot of bud sites too.   The potency is not a concern of mine.   I'm sure it will be fine for me.    I just want beautiful plants and this Tri branched mini monster.  LOL.   Is very beautiful so far and I just really hope I can clone her now that I know it's not the Auto I had.  It's a photo plant so. Yay.   I took the first clipping today.   We're see what happens Keef    I didn't want to take many clippings to stress her out so just a small internode branch that was growing very fast.   I chose carefully.  Lol    We're see in a few days or next week sometime if she roots.    I'm having a nightmare with the water at the new place here.   Nasty stuff.  PH is ok.  But bugs come very fast.  Two days    So I filled up one more time and tomorrow I'm going to haul water from my mother in laws and buy some water too and I have to get some more nutrients too    I cut back on nutrients a little and added a bit of molasses and I have some others started too and will be ready in a week or two.    We're see      This little LSD-25 auto is not looking like it will be much of anything.   But I could be wrong.   It's early and the buds may get bigger still but it's just not looking good to me anyways.  Not like a Photo anyways    Not close.


----------



## yarddog

I see we are a bit slow tonight.   
I took a few pictures of the native mulberry in my yard.       They are borderline invasive in certain areas.  Kinda like a sweetgum tree. Cut it down and 5 more pop up next year.    
The birds enjoy them quite well.  I like to pick a few myself.  Like a blackberry, but more tart.


----------



## Rosebud

I bet those are good in jam or a pie YD?  nice to see fresh berries.  Here we go round the mulberry bush. I pruned the heck out of our elderberry yesterday.. Elderberry is good for lungs, the roots, leaves and flowers. 
This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Keef

Mulberry and Elderberry ? --- Are they in the same family as the dingle berry ?


----------



## Keef

Dog was that BPU out of the mixed moms or BPU-X-B.B. --- I ask because mine is out the Blueberry Blast !-- If yours is from "mixed moms" then we got sisters from other mothers !-- Be nice if that blackberry comes across in yours !-- It'll be interesting to see how different the sisters are !


----------



## umbra

Back in NJ I put in blackberry bushes. I did it because I was not getting along with my neighbor and it is a very invasive plant. I dug down 3 ft and put in metal boiler plate to keep the roots and suckers from spreading in my yard. My neighbor had suckers popping up everywhere. Then they moved. New neighbors hated my blackberry bushes and asked about digging them out after I moved to Cali. My old neighbors have no idea how lucky they were...I was going to plant bamboo.


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...Umbra that be mean...I have some beautiful bamboo but it is planted in 300 gal fish totes so that it doesn't upset the mother-in-law " my neighbor "....
Keef the BPU X BB. looking good 6 for 6 germ...about 12 days old....


----------



## umbra

I like to think of it as passive/aggressive instead of flat out mean. In my best political name impression, "they started it!"


----------



## mrcane

Best way that I have seen to get rid of black berries is hogs....
Headed back east next month to see family ,can't wait to dig into the seafood....
more puff & it's over :48:


----------



## mrcane

Sure miss the Hippie:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

We had a huge Mulberry Tree at a place we lived when I was a tot. I guess it was a tree, seemed huge to me at the time. I did a lot of blackberry picking when I was a kid; stuff grew wild every where it seemed. One of our sweets growing up. Guess everyone  has gone to bed by now. I'm up late as usual. Keef had a tough day, so he's down. I'm doing some laundry. The ol' fibromyalgia is harassing me tonight, but better than a migraine.  See if i can find a little smoke & something to watch on TV.


----------



## Kraven

Up at 5a to tend the garden, ready for the workers to come again today......here are a few quick shots.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven,I could wake to that every morning.....Hope things are going well with your remodel..
    If ya got em, light em....:48:


----------



## yarddog

Nice kraven.     Those workers have no idea.  Haha.    Should get a little rain today.    I am looking forward to Monday.      I'm planning on dipping the nose of the canoe in the water by 6:15 am.


----------



## Hackerman

@Kraven. Beautiful colas along the back. What size pots are those in?

Thanks


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Kraven,I could wake to that every morning.....Hope things are going well with your remodel..
> If ya got em, light em....:48:



Thanks Cane. I has it's usual hiccups but the project is nearly half compete. I'll be glad to have some peace and quiet around here.


----------



## Kraven

Hackerman said:


> @Kraven. Beautiful colas along the back. What size pots are those in?
> 
> Thanks



2.5 gal pots, they work well for me and need watering every three days.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps, good morning kravens big beautiful buds! you know how long it has been since i saw a bud like that in my house? 6 months..too long  Thank you Kraven, lovely... really lovely.

YD, i know what you men, i love growing pot too. Have fun out there on the water today.

Umbra, yeah, you got passive aggressive down... bamboo and berries, you a tough one..

DD, your posts make me laugh, thank you.

Good morning nes.  How is it in your neck of the woods today.

Cane, hope your trip back east is a good one and you find your family in good shape. And you find wonderful food.


----------



## mrcane

Headed for the morning work out .... .....Stay high now..


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got my coffee and bowl in hand. 

Rose you have been a busy women.  I bet your garden is looking great.  Have not start my veg garden yet.  Waiting on the soil to get tiled.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Nice kraven.     Those workers have no idea.  Haha.    Should get a little rain today.    I am looking forward to Monday.      I'm planning on dipping the nose of the canoe in the water by 6:15 am.




Sorry YD, missed your post. Yes it is hidden very well with no smell or noise.....stealth is the key. I'll be glad when I can grow my own medicine in my yard. Some day soon hopefully.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps, good morning kravens big beautiful buds! you know how long it has been since i saw a bud like that in my house? 6 months..too long  Thank you Kraven, lovely... really lovely.




GM Rose, my garden is not up to snuff in my book, been operations, healing, friends sick....they have just not had the normal attention I usually give them. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Rosebud

You have high standards, Kraven, oh that is a joke, get it?  But you do. 

Nes, I am ready for a break today.. no training, no pt... just smoke pot all day, it is a lofty goal, but i am up for it.


----------



## bozzo420

so much in a small tent kraven. you are a master.


----------



## ness

Beautiful pictures Kraven.  Have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rain is coming...el nino. I was up early and in the garden. Back in NJ, it was apart of my routine in the morning. Let the dogs out while I was making coffee, then right into the tent. I drifted away from that routine with the move and the build out. I am definitely moving back in that direction. It just makes my whole day much more focused. With my being the main plant person, I spend most of the time in the grow space. I have picked up on little issues and fixed them before they became anything to worry about. Happy Earth Day everyone. 1st Earth Day was in Philly at Fairmont Park...yes I was there.


----------



## ness

Just start to soak 2 Auto Lemon Haze and 2 BPU X BB's.  I know it just two will see what happens.  All other babies are doing well.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy earth day... 1970 standing on the corner of a busy street handing out daisy's with flowers in my long hair...oh another life ago...


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Rain is coming...el nino. I was up early and in the garden. Back in NJ, it was apart of my routine in the morning. Let the dogs out while I was making coffee, then right into the tent. I drifted away from that routine with the move and the build out. I am definitely moving back in that direction. It just makes my whole day much more focused. With my being the main plant person, I spend most of the time in the grow space. I have picked up on little issues and fixed them before they became anything to worry about. Happy Earth Day everyone. 1st Earth Day was in Philly at Fairmont Park...yes I was there.



all my issues arose from not being in the garden and relying on helper, never again. 

now moving towards automation to help free up more time for doing more on the grow


----------



## Keef

Nes- Cane - Dog and me growing some of Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B. !---Ya'll gonna like this !-- about 3 weeks into bloom the blueberry smell starts coming out on mine !-- That first "B" stands for Blackberry Kush some keep an eye out for a blackberry pheno !


----------



## ness

Keef does blackberry pheno mean a three leaf plant?


----------



## Keef

Caps starting to take the edge off !-- 

I might be crippled up but tommorrow those treated seed begin a long slow leaching rinse and by tommorrow night they will be in dirt !-- I think my estimate of 50-60 seed was a bit low !--- I get 4 tetraploid survivors I'm good !-- 

That Richy Rich's Hydro Tea ? -- Think about it !


----------



## Keef

No Nes each baby is different as U know from a litter of puppies !--- They all brothers and sisters but they gonna have little differences !--- If U bred a white dog to a black dog the puppies there will be several variations ---each different color pattern might represent a phenotype of that cross !--- 

Better get someone else to explain it !-- I forgot the question !


----------



## ness

Just eat my last brownie got coffee, a bowl, and a movie.  I'm all set.  Have a Happy Earth Day.


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan working on a more automated grow ? -I'm doing my best to master this aero under LED thing !- My wife D.D. said ---I want a screen mounted right here that gives me a real time read out of pH - ppms and temp and also has a graft showing the daily fluctuation !--- I just laughed and laughed !


----------



## Rosebud

I love DD.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan working on a more automated grow ? -I'm doing my best to master this aero under LED thing !- My wife D.D. said ---I want a screen mounted right here that gives me a real time read out of pH - ppms and temp and also has a graft showing the daily fluctuation !--- I just laughed and laughed !



they have that module already iponic controller, plus you can build your own with a Raspberry Pi kit for amazom and http://appinventor.mit.edu/explore/


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan working on a more automated grow ? -I'm doing my best to master this aero under LED thing !- My wife D.D. said ---I want a screen mounted right here that gives me a real time read out of pH - ppms and temp and also has a graft showing the daily fluctuation !--- I just laughed and laughed !



areoponics is difficult do to the ph drift.

things that help areoponics
#1 get that pump out of the dam water, an inline pump is way better than a pond pump heating up the situation

#2 keeping temps steady and low

#3 EM-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this stuff is amazing, your really screwing yourselves if you aint using it.


----------



## Keef

Been screwing myself for awhile about the EM-1 Lyfespan !- but I can learn !---  The temp thing I had to learn about on my own !--- 10+ gallons of nute solution in a 35 gallon tote !--- 15 on/ 15 off with that filtered pump and I got a stable temp in the mid seventies !-- Wish I could lower it more but for now it'll work !--- EM-1 or this stuff tea should hook me up ! 
Prohibition Ends then there's stuff and things I want to change !


----------



## umbra

Keef, not teas or em1...teas and em1.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I grew out the bpu x mixed.   I have noticed a pleasnat smell coming from her in veg.   I'm stoked, I took four cuts of her and made a bubble cloner.    I got her if bloom now.      Really excited to run her through bloom.     So bushy!!


----------



## umbra

yd looking forward to see what she looks like when it is all said and done


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon...O.F.C.........Join Me....:48:


----------



## umbra

I will....now what to smoke? I know a mixed joint of gg#4 and cherry limeade...hhmmmm


----------



## Evets1989

I can't wait until my clones start.   I wasn't able to trim or train this grow because I didn't know which plants were auto and which were photo.  As soon as I knew which the auto was I Topped my others once but j can't wait until they bloom and I can start training and cropping my new plants I have started.   So excited for my WWxBB to go into bloom this weekend.  She is very nice already with only one topping on her over a week ago and she's ready for bloom now or she will get too talk for my area.     She's a beauty tho for not cropping.    I'll post pics when I start flowering


----------



## Keef

EM-1 --anarobic !---Gotcha !-- I can be slow !--Okie Dokie !--Wanna get high ?


----------



## mrcane

Still smoking....
I better get to amazon and get some of that Em1 ordered up..before I forget...


----------



## Keef

EM-1= Effective Microorganisms - culture of yeast -- Lactic Bacillus and photosynthetic bacteria !

That Hydro Tea is a aerobic culture of Mycos--kelp bacteria and all the little critters growing in Ancient Forest soil ammendment humus !-- grow feed them a little to get them multipling and add a weekly dose !


----------



## umbra

keef, the whole tea and em1, is like yin and yang; left/right; white/black...they are opposites that work together as a whole. Ultimately it's all about creating a micro eco system.


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- I was trying to clap with only one hand !--- When I quit learning just roll me into a hole !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Lyfespan working on a more automated grow ? -I'm doing my best to master this aero under LED thing !- My wife D.D. said ---I want a screen mounted right here that gives me a real time read out of pH - ppms and temp and also has a graft showing the daily fluctuation !--- I just laughed and laughed !





This is what I'm going to run, it sorta ties all the systems together and gives me constant feedback.


----------



## umbra

namaste


----------



## umbra

Keef, welcome to the dark side. anaerobic microbes are considered worthless by most.


----------



## Evets1989

Make your own EM1.   It's not hard.     Umbra I believe has posted his way of doing it and j pretty much follow the same exact way just use different bottles    I haven't bought nice glass jars to use yet.   Just haven't needed to get them yet.  One small batch lasts a good   while.       And I always take the rice you strain off and put it into a bottle with water and I let it sit too and make a second batch of it using that. But j use that in tomatoes and herbs and stuff since it is lighter less concentrated version.      Umbra knows way more about that stuff than I do tho.    I just do it about the same way.       Stuff is amazing tho     I've never used on cannabis yet.   But I seen tomatoes grow with it and damn!!!   Lol.   Need good soil for it to work the best.   Umbra do you know of a good soil for best results with EM1     And how much do you know about how to use it with hydro or BubbleTronic grows?    I have one plant in a bubbler and wondering how well it would help it?    Like I said I've never used it on cannabis yet.   I ran out before this grow and just now got around to starting s batch last week so won't be ready for about a week yet but wondering about the use in water too


----------



## Evets1989

And Keef I was thinking the same thing.   It would be great to have all your readings on one screen.   For now I want to get each variable a meter with LED screens and mount the screens to a panel for now so atleast I have a panel station type set up so all me temp. Ph levels. Maybe even flux/par and  humidity n pressure.  Wind speed     Water and soil temps even maybe.   It just would be neat to have all that in a wall panel or something


----------



## Dalahaze

I really don't think the two will work well together


----------



## Evets1989

Maybe even install a little sound system and play the girls some nice soft tunes    Lol.    Why not.   Haha.     I'm slowly getting all my equipment gathered back up.   By the next grow I should have it going ok.  And the grow after that I should have everything j need and be doing great again.    Back to growing good medicine again      Glad I decided to start back up again


----------



## Evets1989

Dalahaze said:


> I really don't think the two will work well together



What the EM1 and bubble hydro system?


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> namaste



Namaste


----------



## Keef

Dalahaze is talking about aerobic organisms and anaerobic organisms living together !--- They won't in my boxes but maybe it's their byproducts that have the benefits ?


----------



## Keef

Kraven --I can dig it !---I just can't do it yet !


----------



## umbra

perhaps the best approach is as a foliar application on top, very dilute


----------



## Keef

We gonna do that Umbra !--- I was concerned about adding them both to my res.!-- It's  oxygenated inside my boxes by a bubbler and the spray itself ! --


----------



## umbra

I think Rose used it as a foliar spray on her outdoor last year.


----------



## mrcane

4:20...Hello ...:48:


----------



## Keef

Waiting on a few more cuts to root !--- Bloom is empty !-- it's  an "L" walk in closet -- I can fit 6 of my boxes !
Anything but LEDs  would make it too hot ! -- I bring these clones over and spread them out as needed !-- I may end up with 4 plants per box but I'm gonna try 6 first !-- 

New lights ? -- I don't know nothing about some new  lights !


----------



## mrcane

Keef How big are those boxes you are using...


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?-- Got D.D. off to work !-- Pearl Jam 20 just finished and I got Stone Temple Pilots on the tube !--- I may need a  sample that Papaya U grew to test and make sure it's safe to smoke !-- Always  looking out for U guys !


----------



## Keef

35 gallon Commander XL ---Black box with yellow lid that has a checkerboard pattern of 4" squares !--5 rows of 7 for a total 35 squares !-- drilled a 2 inch hole in each square with a door knob drill !-- caulk the lid so it won't leak !--- Box is finished !--- using same caulk I used on the lid I glue that filtered 396 gph pump to center of a 12"x12" ceramic floor tile !-- The PVC spray manifold is a square figure 8 !--  I drill evenly spaced holes for the micro sprayers with the enclosed bit !-- Screw in the sprayers stick the manifold on top the pump with enclosed adapters !--- Add 2 inch baskets and foam collar and we ready to grow !-- I run the pump cord and my bubbler thru one port leaving 34 grow spots !--


----------



## yarddog

Bought my uncle a bong for his birthday, and picked out a chillum for myself.    Wow, I love e this little thing!      Thank you to Mrs. Rosebud for sparking my interest!!


----------



## Keef

If I didn't already have the lids drilled I would only put 6 --3 inch holes per box !-- All I have to do is redrilling with a 3 inch hole saw !---


----------



## Keef

Clone station/ nursery  is 3 --15 gallon totes over a bath tub -- 35 grow spots each !--- They pretty much full of clones with some baby unsexed plants !--- Mostly rooted clones !--


----------



## yarddog

And I'm high!!  Forgot the picture.


----------



## Keef

I like it !


----------



## Keef

I had 5 brickweed caps and a piece of pizza I be alright !-- Some's better than none !-- Was in the hood to pick it up --- Dealer said -- If they start shooting just duck down !-- I said only reason I be ducking down is to reload !--- He said --I was just joking !-----I said I wasn't !


----------



## Keef

Got my first gallon of blueberry wine !-- It's  out the primary fermenter and into a glass gallon jug with one of those air locks we talked about on top !-- It's  still a little rough but nothing a little aging won't cure !-- I let a little yeast come over and added a wee bit more sugar !-- The yeast working it !-- rack it a time or 2 more to clarify it --3 months I can bottle it !


----------



## lyfespan

still going, nothing works harder than a mmj grower


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC.


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Woke up with a sinus headache. Took a pill and washed it down with some milk. Milk went bad...really bad. I can tell, it's going to be one of those days.


----------



## umbra

a laugh for the way my life has gone
a laugh for never finding what I am after
a laugh for the time gone by
and how my life is full of laughter


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks . Have a great day my peeps.
Im getting ready to head to Fort Smith Arkansas tomorrow. Time to work. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  :spit: & :bong2:.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Cool and .Over cast today.
Some more soil to move...
          But first...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Its bieutiful here in sunny Dallas. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evets1989

So darn hot here in south Florida     Started the bloom cycle for the others last night.  Excited but kind of scared because they did so good that my space isn't tall enough now.     Oh well.   I may have to do some quick training and slightly bend the one in a spiral to make t a little shorter.   Ya a nice trick when you get a olant a little to tall.   But it only works for a few inches        Last time my plant was almost done budding but t was just getting about 3in too tall so I took a clothes hanger and made a big spiral out of it and then I took the plant stem and carefully bent it just as much as it would without hurting it and it gave me about 5-6 inches and it was just enough that it finished the last week of Flower and I cropped it anyways.     I may have to do the same thing with one of these.  It's getting pretty close and it will still grow another 12in atleast in flower so I'm nervous if I'll have enough room cus the whole spiral technique is a last resort kind of things.   I won't do it unless I have no other options.


----------



## Keef

Still a little beat up but I got the sprouts out the poison and into a rinse cycle !--- I'm gonna wait till tommorrow to put them in Rose's seed starting dirt !-- They commas with about a half inch tail --is sprout 5he right word !-- Now we wait to see if the gods of science have granted my petition for a Frankenplant !


----------



## umbra

took a nap. yeah I smoked some Lemon Trees this morning at 7 am and slept for another 4 hours. 6 for 6 on the cwo


----------



## Keef

Get down with Yo bad self Umbra !-- I do hope U will breed some fresh seed !-- 
I went to check on the rinse and I had to come post a shout out to the peeps that first induced polyploidy in weed !---My --RESPECT !!!-- I've heard some say that Billy Budd is a difficult man !--- Don't care !-- He was successful at this !-- Respect to U Billy !---I would love to sit down and talk shop one day !--  
Umbra I get this dialed in and can do it consistently !  Maybe we treat a batch of your favorite Lemon variety !-- No telling what U could do with a Lemon Tree tetra stud !-- I mean it is just another breeding tool !


----------



## lyfespan

smoking a lil pandaberries pheno#1 she smells like cheese up front, followed by berries big then cat piss on the end. very heady high, wobbles you fast


----------



## Keef

Billy was not only successful at inducing polyploidy in weed !-- He bred a tetra to a normal plant to produce a triploid or what they call " Terminator seed" -- He took seed from that breeding and did this genetic doubling on them !---- He now has a 6n sextaploid (?) Male named Sequoia ! --As far as I can find it is the only one in the world !-- Genetic doubling 2 generations in a row !---U da man !


----------



## Keef

Panda Berries ? --Where that Black Domina in there Lyfespan ? -- Momma ? Grandmother ?


----------



## Keef

Widow in there too Lyfespan ?


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Panda Berries ? --Where that Black Domina in there Lyfespan ? -- Momma ? Grandmother ?



whitewidowXberrybomb(dad)
black domina(mom)

also have pandaberries males(2) will be hitting these as well as hitting the pandaberries(3phenos) for solidification.

 along with a whitewidowXberrybomb female for more fun


----------



## Dalahaze

Hi all, happy pic-nic day


----------



## Keef

I got a Blueberry  Widow that was an accident !-- I got a couple babies I haven't sex yet !-- BPU-X-B.B.  dad !
He fathered some of the F-2 seed some's growing --BPU-X-B.B. !-- Running quite a few clones from my BPU-X-B.B. --clones this cycle !--Nice blueberry ! ---I also bred him to my Tranquil Elephantizer !--  Blueberry Elephant ?--- I'm waiting on a GG#4 male so I can breed him to the T.E. !--Should work well !--- I'm not out to breed a variety -- Just looking for my Frankenplant ! -


----------



## Keef

Cane I see U down there !-- Got some music for ya!-- Kongos --- "Take it from me" !


----------



## umbra

listening to Grace Potter live in Vermont. The first time I met Grace, it took me a few minutes to realize how blind she is. She never wears her glasses on stage and they are some thick coke bottles. Maybe she is 20/200.


----------



## mrcane

Just Puffing a little bit of my papaya little green but like the high...  the other three plants i have going just don't seem to want to finish ...
...Lotta nice strains round here ...:48:


----------



## umbra

yeah I decided to mix up what I'm smoking a little. some gdp with some 68 micron crumble and just a dab of shatter on top


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- Did U put the shovel and rake up when U got finished !--- Sounds like U getting that growers disease !--- Seen it many times !--- Chasing strains !-- U can't help it !  U really need some of this GG#4 !

Umbra I hope one day U can tell people about when before the end of prohibition U knew Keef when he was building that legend !-- There he was in Texas when  U could go to jail for even thinking about weed !-- He was down there with his pickle jars building that thing he got in secret !---


----------



## umbra

I may say that about a few people I know in the very near future


----------



## DirtyDiana

4:20


----------



## WeedHopper

4:30 is close enough for me. Lol


----------



## Keef

What U talking about Hopper ? -- It's  always 420 up in here !
Umbra I'm sure winning a Cup would be a feather in any breeders cap !-- Would U rather have a trophy Cup or own a plant like that Lemon Trees that is banned from cup competition  ? --- It seems clear to me !--"F" a cup --give me that plant !


----------



## WeedHopper

What up crazy man ,,i mean Keef. Lol


----------



## lyfespan

smoking a lil million dollar baby now, she stinks so classic


----------



## Keef

Not much Hopper !-- Ate some brickweed caps seems to help !-- I been higher but I'm good !--- 

Hey Cane when U gonna go shopping for me at the weed store ? --- I got to hustle up some oil for D.D. ! She do like that stuff !--- This little grow go off O.K. ? -- I get me a CO2 extractor next winter ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

My Granddaughter wants to go to the Beach. Me and the Wife is thinking maybe Corpus Christi or Galveston. So some times this summer i am heading to the beach. Maybe go on the Red Dragon Pirate Cruise in Corpus. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Maybe someone here might know bout one of those places.  :smoke1:


----------



## umbra

yeah I changed up what I'm smoking as well. doing the cherry limeade with the 91 chem black hash


----------



## WeedHopper

Brickweed, ,,damnt Keef we gotta get you hooked up with some dank. Next time your in the Dallas area let me know.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Not much Hopper !-- Ate some brickweed caps seems to help !-- I been higher but I'm good !---
> 
> Hey Cane when U gonna go shopping for me at the weed store ? --- I got to hustle up some oil for D.D. ! She do like that stuff !--- This little grow go off O.K. ? -- I get me a CO2 extractor next winter ?--



You could have worked a deal at hempcon on those cartridges. They were seriously discounted for the show. The regular $45 price was $25 with a battery pack and usb charger. You might have gotten them down to $20 or so and bought 100.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Hopper !-- When I say the bugs almost wiped me out I'm not playing but we won !-- 

Umbra I found out that oil in the cartridges will work just fine in the e-cig system I use !-- Does it come as just the oil in a refill bottle or do they always  sell it in cartridges ?-- If they only sell it in cartridges I need D.D. to find me some empty cartridges out of China !--- I can fill them up just as well as anyone else !


----------



## umbra

I wasn't really shopping for refilling supplies when I was there, but I have seen some that are. The 510 thread empty vials are super cheap on Amazon at least. But my point was more about the present and buying carts instead of brick. Out here, the carts aren't just at the dispensaries, they're on the street as well.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I know that's  true Hopper !-- When I say the bugs almost wiped me out I'm not playing but we won !--
> 
> Umbra I found out that oil in the cartridges will work just fine in the e-cig system I use !-- Does it come as just the oil in a refill bottle or do they always  sell it in cartridges ?-- If they only sell it in cartridges I need D.D. to find me some empty cartridges out of China !--- I can fill them up just as well as anyone else !



u can make your own cartridge oils too


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan I got to sample some CO2 oil in a cartridge and some BHO oil !--The CO 2 oil was so much nicer -easy to smoke !-- I hadn't decided if I wanted to invest $3,500 for a Desk Top Hash Oil Extraction machine !--After comparing the BHO oil and  CO2 oil !--- I am sold on CO2 oil !-- Looks like it's  gonna be industry standard too !-- But He'll yes CO2 oil work great in an e-cig with a wick system !--


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan I got to sample some CO2 oil in a cartridge and some BHO oil !--The CO 2 oil was so much nicer -easy to smoke !-- I hadn't decided if I wanted to invest $3,500 for a Desk Top Hash Oil Extraction machine !--After comparing the BHO oil and  CO2 oil !--- I am sold on CO2 oil !-- Looks like it's  gonna be industry standard too !-- But He'll yes CO2 oil work great in an e-cig with a wick system !--



any glycerine based oil will work in your ecig.


http://www.bulkapothecary.com/?gclid=CM390tvppcwCFQQEaQod4IwOKw


hell you can use a magical butter machine to make ecig oils


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan I got to sample some CO2 oil in a cartridge and some BHO oil !--The CO 2 oil was so much nicer -easy to smoke !-- I hadn't decided if I wanted to invest $3,500 for a Desk Top Hash Oil Extraction machine !--After comparing the BHO oil and  CO2 oil !--- I am sold on CO2 oil !-- Looks like it's  gonna be industry standard too !-- But He'll yes CO2 oil work great in an e-cig with a wick system !--



i have tasted both good and horrible CO2 oils dont be fooled


----------



## Keef

Lifespan I got a gallon of food grade vegetable glycerin! --- I'm finished trying to get THC into V.G. !--- The oil works just fine without any help ! -- I'm sure different varieties  of oil would have different results !-- I think the best of the best oil gonna be HBC oil extracted with Hyperbaric Chamber technology !--


----------



## Keef

Hey U know over in the MJ news section ? -- They talking about political news !--Which is different I guess !-- Anyway -Wanna watch me pick a fight ?-- I don't even care but peeps get pissed off so easy it's  almost not fun !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lifespan I got a gallon of food grade vegetable glycerin! --- I'm finished trying to get THC into V.G. !--- The oil works just fine without any help ! -- I'm sure different varieties  of oil would have different results !-- I think the best of the best oil gonna be HBC oil extracted with Hyperbaric Chamber technology !--



some nasa space shuttle extracted on the moon bubble


----------



## Keef

No really look it up !---HBC hash oil !--  They put a vacuum  on it at very low Temps and the oil goes into the air like a vapor or cloud ! Then when they warm it up under pressure oil condenses out the air !--Close as I can figure out anyway !--- Supposed to be the cleanest and the terepenes aren't destroyed by heat !


----------



## umbra

if you watch the video at ocolabs.com the CO2 oil comes out as ice vapor


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Ain't gonna be no body to teach me how to use it so I hope I can figure out how to kick start it !-- Cause I got to have me one !-- I grew up around a welding machine shop !-- I been around a little compressed gas !-- Besides there's this thing I understand called " Form Follows Function" !--- If a thing is gonna perform a specific job it has to look a certain way (under the skin)!


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got high and forgot something !-- That BPU-X-B.B. gonna make some sweet blueberry oil !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Umbra I got high and forgot something !-- That BPU-X-B.B. gonna make some sweet blueberry oil !



hahahahaha omg KEEF, you slay me. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Evets1989

Morning everyone.     Here's a pic of the Trifoliate Keef.    She's coming in very nice.   Just started 12/12 cycle two nights ago.  They are already almost as tall as my grow area so I put them over to flower a week earlier than I was going to.  If I could I would let the Trifoliate go until fall.   She would be a beauty.    I had a notion to put her outside and if anyone seen it I doubt they would even notice it was a cannabis plant.   Idk.   From a distance she almost looks like small palm tree with branches    That's the only way I could described it when you walk part at a distance 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC! Time to smoke some pot people. Time for a 4 strain mixed joint; cherry limeade, Lemon Trees, gg#4, and king louis XIII. Oh what the heck, gonna add a little hash.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Pass that this way Umbra !-- Never mind I got this ----brickweed !---Dam bugs !--- I guess it's  better than being out !--- I need to go decarb some for caps -- I ain't moving very well !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning guys,,,im loading my truck and getting ready to head out to Little Rock.  Gonna miss my 2 girls. Very sad,,but glad for the work.


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC.  One of umbra BPU X BB pop out of the bean along with a Auto Lemon Haze. Along with those two I also got 2 Aurora Indica (girls),  3 Hippie's Dawg. 1 Black Berry, and 1 unknown (? ice).  Everything is going fine for now.  Hoping for a good grow.


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes !-- Sounds like a nice line up !--- I never grew an auto cause I can't clone them !
D.D. called in a script for some muscle relaxers this morning said she was tired of watching me cripple around !-- -- They'll help but I don't like them !-- 
I got pharming to do --I ain't got time to hurt !--- 

This is the fourth time I've used this Zombie Juice ( it's  a mutagenic compound) on weed sprouts !--- Using about 50-60 each time --So far I have 5 plants that have survived!---2 look mostly normal --3-- are knarly stunted little things !--- This 4th batch goes in the dirt today then we wait !--- Don't matter how many times it takes --- Sooner or later --I find my legend !-- Until then I guess I'll have to settle for stuff like GG and the T.E. !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper have a safe trip and don't fall off those stilts !--We getting old stuff breaks easier and we don't heal as fast !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im selling those basterds and sticking to my small scaffold. They hurt my legs where they took veins out for my open heart surgery . Freaking straps kick my scares asssssss. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....:48:


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane ! What up in the PNW !---

Evets -- I don't know how to say this any other way !-- I don't trust U !--- One post U know everything about weed the next post U don't know squat !--- I will know shortly and if U Po-Po ? -- Shoulda found another hunting ground !-- Even if U not Po-Po --U trouble and I don't like U !-- Sorry but that's how I feel !--


----------



## Keef

Morning Dala !--How's it hanging ?


----------



## umbra

Keef used to be a military police and he can smell bacon a mile away. Evets you are done here no matter whether you are what you say or not. Better to find another site than stay here. Because I don't think anyone is going to help you or talk to you.


----------



## Dalahaze

Mornin Keef


----------



## Keef

Morning Dala !-- You're new here I apologize for that  !--  That has been bothering me for awhile !-- Old pot pharmers don't get to be old pot pharmers by being stupid !--- Something like this --U can only be wrong once !---


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

nes, in my grow thread, zem had some ideas for you...better check them out. Zem is a very nice man.  

working on this you guys... Welcome dalahaze, but keef, we don't know if dala is a man or a woman, and if you just ask a woman how it is hanging, she is likely to tell you.

Glad you found us Dalahaze... are you fond of the haze?


----------



## umbra

Hey Dala welcome. I am a car guy and love 20's and 30's cars. Cords, Auburns, and Delahaye cars. Your name is close enough for me.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--U are so right !--but it was a rhetorical comment not a physical question !-- No offense intended !--- Besides I was all worked up !--- One of those things U bottle up awhile and when U let it out it U feel better !-- No PC around here !--- At least there's no secret about how I feel !---


----------



## mrcane

Keef...Overcast, rainy, there talking about thunderstorms?? Thunderstorms in the P.N.W.   we rarely get them in summer..
Two weeks on the seedlings and they are looking great.
Morning Rose hope that your knee is doing better....
Umbra......love you man..
..Evets?...GTFOOH...Always to long winded for me..
Anyway Dala..Welcome to the O.F.C.....guy's or gal's all welcome here....


----------



## mrcane

O..did I mention that I am High
........I wanta take you Higher....:48:


----------



## Keef

I got a problem !-- D.D. got a hundred dollar Ph / ppm / temp probe mo'sheen !--- My ten dollar pH pen calibrated! --- Shows 6.0 --- The fancy on is .8 lower than the cheap pen !-- So what the "F" is the pH I been running ? -- Her new pen measures to .00 !-- Anyway the caps and muscle relaxers are kicking in ---Working 5he pipe !-- A water pharmer and I find out all my numbers were a lie !-- I'm kinda lost !


----------



## Keef

Cane we got rain and thunderstorms too !--- I may not be bullet proof but I'm pretty sure I could slow a couple down !---


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, love ya man.... 

you too cane!


----------



## mrcane

Yo bud...I don't know much about Ph..That's why I am growing in soil I guess...


----------



## Keef

Rose I just try to be the best Keef I can !--- I hope the knee is better !--- Life is always throwing us curve balls !--- U know how the religious people say --WWJD ? --- What  Would Jesus Do !-- My friend Hippie ( even if he's  mad at me ) --- Coined the phrase ---WWKD ? --- Not so sure that's  such a good thing !-- Cause Keef ain 't always right ! -- -- I got to get my girl friend D.D. some more of that oil !-- She likes it and pleasing her makes me feel better !-- So I guess it's  selfish of me to hustle up some oil for her !--- Convoluted world we live in !


----------



## Dalahaze

Wow, what a warm welcome. Yes I do grow, and I'm fond of daisies in my hair, we need more peace and less worry in this world. I think I like it here so you will see more of me. I am kinda shy, but since I have been watching for awhile, I sorta already feel like one of the gang. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Thank you again for your welcome, it's nice to see like minded people looking out for each other. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Love the avi Dala. Shy is ok. Pretty soon you won't be.


----------



## mrcane

Keef, what exactly are you looking for in oil's 
How do they come?  The dispensary that I go to mainly has organic flower....Haven't had much experience with the oils.....


----------



## yarddog

Welcome dalahaze.  I think you'll like it here.   Good folks for the most part.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning YD. how's it going?

Keef, i am so jealous of people that can walk. I did too many nurserys and now i can't. If it doesn't straighten up this week, maybe i have it looked at....

transplanting some girls in to one gallon bags, oops, i said girls, i have no idea on sex yet, of course.  Have a few more to do.. The wind is blowing with sunny skys but looks like it will turn to yuck any minute..  

Planting a new garden bed, shade... pure shade, doing some hosta, even a white/light yellow one and some  toad wart? beats me... I love gardens.   We are putting up a little picket fence around the patio so Howard won't ruin all the plantings... it is gonna be cute around here, a nice  back drop for the cannabis garden.


----------



## Keef

Cane -- CO2 extracted hash oil !-- I don't know if it comes in refills !-- What I had was a cartridge with half a gram of oil in a disposable  e-cig cartridge !-- All U do is screw it on to an e-cig battery and toke away !-- What I had the taste from the mother weed came across nicely !--It does choke U up ( unless U like D.D. and Keef and put the vacuum  on it !-- No weed smell !-- What I had was around 70 % THC !-- A little dab will do !--  I could just tell it worked the same as my nicotine E-cig as it did in them cartridges !-- I'm not the only one who realized that !-- Surely they make a 1gram refill bottle of refill oil !-- Seems it would be cheaper too since U don't have to buy a cartridge !-- If I could place an order at the weed store I would buy several bottles of CO2 oil from several varieties !--- I can get by on brick but it grates on my nerves that my money is going to the cartels !--- We may talk about getting high but without the medicine D.D.'s Fibro myalgia will flare up often !-- Keef will slowly spend more and more time in bed !--- Might sound sad but if we can find a way to survive until harvest then I can supply us !-- Takes a lot of brick caps to take the edge off !


----------



## Evets1989

Wow.   That's crazy.   People like that is why others don't want our medicine legal.    Narrow minded.      Yes I know how to grow and grew for years.   But stopped for awhile because I moved around a lot.  Been in South Florida for 2yrs and wanted to start back up.     What j am new to is this whole BubbleTronics.   And this trifoliate and autos but that was just to try one.    There's a reason I don't talk about my other plants much.   Because they are doing just fine.      Many thing. I know about but don't know all the technical terms and ****.  Never was good at remembering all that ****.    I have a mobile Carwash and repair business here in south Florida that      I also have a warrant for me in another state for something my older brother used my vehicle for but I'm not going back to the state just TJ go to court over it and not be able to come home.  **** that.  PA is a very screwed up legal system as well as many of the other states.     But I'm fighting to legalize  Medicinal Marijuana just as much as you are.      I came here because I didn't want to talk to young punks that just use it or grow it to get high.    I came here thinking they are a bit older and more mature and that j could get some respect and meet and talk to some decent people.      And if you were ex military cop then you should have no trouble finding out who I am and that i am a very caring individual and do anything to help others.     And to believe j actually was very interested in your methods and knowledge Keef.   It really disappointed me to here you say that when I've done nothing but be kind to everyone.    This is why so many people say f it and just turn into asses.  Cus they are nice to everyone and get treated like I'm below you.   I don't care how old you are.  Technology is advancing.  Things are changing.   I love the older Ways of everything.  Which is why I surround myself around good people.  Older mature people.  Which is why I'm more mature than most my age as well and can't stand to see where some of my generation is intellectually.       I'm behind disappointed.   But I'll always grow.  I didn't need others to do that.   I was just trying something new some I got this new plant introduced


----------



## Evets1989

And to think I actually loved coming on here and talking and even just reading the convos and stuff     I thought tmeceryone was good peoples and I could come here to chat and ask about it.    I was recommended from another site I used to come here and ask Keef about my Triple leaf plant.  He's a good guy.     Well I did and loved being in here and talking.    Sorry My messages may have caused confusion.   I am a very busy man     I run a business here and usually am typing on the go.  So I may have typed somethings that misled you or others.   I'm sorry for that.   But my story has always remained the same cause I don't lie about who I am or what I have done.   I made mistake and will in the future.     But I'm no po po and I deserve more respect than I've been given.   I have gave everyone else that respect.      Trust is earned.   But sounds like you don't want to let it play out and let me earn that trust so whatever.    Doesn't look like I'm losing much if that's the way your going to be to me.    Sorry.  It's truth too.     I did nothing to deserve that.   If you were troubled or had confusion.  You could have asked and I would have clarified.     The only thing K can do is give my name which isn't a good idea or smart.    But if your good at investigation my Initials at SM and I am affiliated with NANO in Broward county.    Should be an easy one


----------



## mrcane

Keef...I will be on the lookout next time I am in the bigger dispensary..Which will be soon as I have to pick  up some editables to take back to the east coast with me..


----------



## Keef

Sorry Cuz !--I don't believe everything I see on the Internet !-- U just trouble looking for a place to happen ! -- I can find plenty trouble without any help !  -- U show up asking for seed --U send my people PMS wanting to meet them ? -- These things make me uncomfortable !--- It does have all the earmarks of someone trying to get thru infiltrate a group not join !--I Don't care if U Jesus Christ and have the birth certificate to prove it !-- U trouble I don't need !


----------



## mrcane

Rose, I love a shade garden or any garden for that matter
Got some papaya clones ready to be potted up...love those fabric pots got some that have velcro zippers on them, makes for an easy transplant...


----------



## Keef

Rose that CWO tetra Umbra growing is prized from it pain control properties! -- I'm making some and I'm after some of Billy's Pink Kush again !--- I hope we can breed U a medicine plant extraordinary! --


----------



## Evets1989

What.  I never said anything about meeting anyone.   What are you talking about Keef?


----------



## Evets1989

And seed I mentioned trading seed.   Of course if someone wasn't comfortable I would send mine first or have them left at a pickup site somewhere.   There's plenty of ways.   But no offense.  I can buy seed or breed my own if I want    But you sounded like a kool dude that wouldn't mind maybe trading a bit of seed as souvenirs.    Which is 100%legal.  As long as you don't grow them.  Hint hint.  Or say your going to.  Hint hint.   That part is legal. As long as they are a novelty item.   Anyone that orders seed knows that


----------



## Rosebud

mrcane said:


> Rose, I love a shade garden or any garden for that matter
> Got some papaya clones ready to be potted up...love those fabric pots got some that have velcro zippers on them, makes for an easy transplant...



WHAT???? what size and where do i get them. I looked all over for your tomato pot but couldn't find any.We put them in the ground.  Do you know toad wart? that is such a funny name.  I got some awesome bright i mean BRIGHT lime coleus...

Zippers are brilliant... 

Keef, that would be awesome, i actually got up in the middle of the night and used my ancient tens unit..  Kinda overkill on a knee. lol  It worked though.


----------



## Keef

I'm thru talking about it !--Keef Out !


----------



## Evets1989

If it was a matter of waiting until trust was earned even years from now.  I would have said.   No problem dude.  It's all good.     I'm not trying to push anyone to do anything and we aren't even in the same state nor would my Van make it across the state line.  Hell j would t even make t two counties away with my damn van so how the hell would j meet someone.  I don't know where that came from.   Did I misspell something or send a wrong message out     Let me know please because j don't want anyone meeting me that I don't know.     Seed is one thing but I wouldn't meet anyone online period. B


----------



## Evets1989

I mean I'd really care but one thing I want have is my reputation spit on by someone that is paranoid or misread something or didn't realize I was a kool dude.        Not meaning any disrespect as your a kool dude and I understand not wanting to go to jail.  I don't either.   But to be totally honest.   Your an any in a very large ant hill of growers out there.   Very large world.  I can get advice from many people.  So all you had to do is politely say something.    I had respect for you and showed you respect.      I don't know why I gave you that impression.    So I would like to respectfully understand why?       You called me a po po and now don't want to say why.    I only tried to seek advice and swap seed from someone I though was a kool dude and knew what he was doing.  That should say something about how much respect I had from one younger grower to an older more experience grower.       Paranoid.  I understand.  But no reason you can't message me politely and say look dude.  I have a bone I'd like to pick.      That's what I would have done.  Cause I respect others.  No matter how old or how experienced.


----------



## mrcane

Rose.....Geopot 

View attachment 20160424_124005.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Sun is shining..gotta go out:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane --That weed store got a Web site ?-- I know what I'm looking for !


----------



## Keef

Rose U might need to start thinking about a new knee !--- It's an easy straight forward rebuild !-- All the stuff that hurts U now will be gone !-- The hardest thing is the first few days of rehab !--- It will hurt like hell !--Once the damaged tissue from the incision heals and U successfully complete rehab !-- The knee will cause U so much less pain !--- Get it done if they recommend it !-- Only thing is that before insurance will pay for a total knee is after other treatments have not worked !-- First they will probably have to inject hydrocortisone into to joint !--- These injections will give U a religious experience !--- Get really stoned before the injection !--
 Maybe they can do a scope and clean up the joint and make it work right !---That's  what I was doing when I fell !--- They can fix most knees thru a scope but some time it needs to be replaced !---


----------



## Rosebud

No elective surgery for 9 months after a stoke according to the doc. I have had all the injections keef, on my other knee, and it got better after losing a bit of weight and getting better muscles. I have a true phobia against knee replacement. I took care of my sister after hers and she is in worse shape than me. Our dad had a stroke after surgery.. But, a person does need to go to the beach.


----------



## mrcane

Had the scope twice, think the right one is ready again....old hockey knees....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow! Just waded thru several pages to catch up to you guys-- some interesting & volatile conversation. Sorry Keef be so blunt Evets, but some of your looooong  & frequent posts are questionable. Presenting yourself as a young, novice grower  & then making posts about stuff only an experienced grower, or google researcher, would know-- you either is or you ain't!  
And, on a positive note-- I am properly waked & baked thanks to Keef! One more night to go & this tired & aching body will need all my days off to recover so I can do it again next weekend. Happy smoking all you guys!


----------



## Keef

When I first started in the O.R. it was before scopes !-- To do the same procedure that is done thru 3 little puncture holes today !-- We had to make a 10 inch incision !---Same recovery time as a total knee!-- Scopes made the job of a surgical assistant much easier ! -- Now we watch what is happening in the knee in real time on a monitor ! Hopper had that saphenous vein in his leg removed -to use to replumb his heart !- That means an incision from ankle to groin before they started taking it with a scope !-- an incision at the ankle and one in the groin and we got the vein !


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef this is an interesting place to begin your search.

http://www.speedweed.com/product-category/concentrates/vaporizer-cartridges/


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> When I first started in the O.R. it was before scopes !-- To do the same procedure that is done thru 3 little puncture holes today !-- We had to make a 10 inch incision !---Same recovery time as a total knee!-- Scopes made the job of a surgical assistant much easier ! -- Now we watch what is happening in the knee in real time on a monitor ! Hopper had that saphenous vein in his leg removed -to use to replumb his heart !- That means an incision from ankle to groin before they started taking it with a scope !-- an incision at the ankle and one in the groin and we got the vein !


Yeah they didnt make but two incisions in each leg but the top incisions are right where my straps go. Hurts like hell if i strap them up tight like i need them.
And i hope those veins last along time. I have changed everything to help them stay clean. I never had high cholesterol. My problem was diet and drugs.


----------



## Keef

Dala - thanks for the link !-- Shame I can't just place an online order !--Sure would make getting to harvest so much easier !---Yep the oil seems to only come in prefilled cartridges !--- Not a problem !-- I can make the oil and fill empty cartridges just like they do !--Just need my trick pony !--


----------



## umbra

Hey all its been real windy today. I did manage to cut the grass then fertilize it. Changed the cartridge filters in the pool. My cherry tree is dead. The drought took its toll. Boomer and Luna have been digging trenches from the tree to the fence. I'm guessing moles or gophers. Keef I spent some time in OR's watching laser arthroscopic surgery using contact tips and a YAG laser, and knee surgery has come a long way over the last 30 years.


----------



## mrcane

Yo I'm getting ready for 4:20 loading up some Cheese...
    What ya say.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I will join ya cane..smoking some cookies from last years grow.. all these are mellowing into higher cbds... I miss my speedy pot.


----------



## Keef

Got D.D. off to work !-- I need a pipe !-- and some sinus meds !--


----------



## umbra

Kind of missed 4:20. Making chili slow cook style. I like to use 5 different beans and 2 different kinds of corn and I use ground turkey.


----------



## umbra

Dala the link for carts is the co at hempcon that was selling carts and battery pack for $25. I bought a tangie og cart and the taste really comes thru on these.


----------



## Keef

I got a Strawberry Rhino girl to add to the harem ! -- I got another Strawberry coming up behind her same Strawberry Rhino dad but the mom was my T.E. --Widow cross !--- If I can get a Strawberry pheno out of what I'm calling a Strawberry Elephant she gonna be da bomb !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Keef how good is the saphenous vein . Is it smaller then what it bypassed?  Just curious what im dealing with.
Ive read stories of ppl going along time without anymore problems and some ppl not so long.


----------



## Keef

Umbra could have sent me a message while he was looking those cartridges !-- I might wanted a case at that price --along with a reasonable  mark up !--- It's  not like I can run down to the store and pick up a cartridges !-- I get a chance I'm buying like a fist full ! ---A big fist full !--- I truly hate buying brick knowing my money is going to the cartels !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper it is much larger than what it's  replacing !---  U know a little about plumbing !-- There is a blockage or even a bad narrowing !-- They run a new line from the aorta passed the blockage and attach the new pipe to the heart past the blockage restoring blood flow to that part of the heart !-- Some time when there is more than one blockage they can run the same line (vein) past several blockages attaching it past each of the blockage !--- The most reliable is to dissect down the mammary artery from inside the chest wall and  redirect it past a blockage !--It's  an artery --U just changing where it goes !


----------



## WeedHopper

I had a triple.
 Okay,,cool,,what happens to the ones that got bypassed?


----------



## Rosebud

I sat in a friends recovery room with him..I will never forget it in my life...All he had on was underwear and a million tubes....He had 6 bypass'done. We were with him and his wife for a week at sacred heart.  Scary stuff. His legs were the worse part in healing. His beautiful black legs show the scares pretty well.  He is fine...a bit of kidney damage but still here.. isn't it amazing what you guys have witnessed good and bad in your life time.


----------



## Dalahaze

umbra said:


> Dala the link for carts is the co at hempcon that was selling carts and battery pack for $25. I bought a tangie og cart and the taste really comes thru on these.



Thought you would recognize them 



Rosebud said:


> I sat in a friends recovery room with him..I will never forget it in my life...All he had on was underwear and a million tubes....He had 6 bypass'done. We were with him and his wife for a week at sacred heart.  Scary stuff. His legs were the worse part in healing. His beautiful black legs show the scares pretty well.  He is fine...a bit of kidney damage but still here.. isn't it amazing what you guys have witnessed good and bad in your life time.



I have a friend who used to be in medicine, really amazing what can be done these days.


----------



## Keef

Like water blood will take the path of least resistance !-- The blood is flowing around the blockage back into the cardiac arteries !--- Think U can sew ? -- It's like sewing a water hose together and making it watertight ! -- Can't do it without glasses equipped with loops !--- An incision is made down the sternum the we use a power saw to cut down the middle of the sternum !-- Then we put a jack in the incision and spread the sternum and ribs out the way to give use room to work !-- The pericardial sack ( a sack the heart is in !-- We would put some sutures in tacking it up so the heart was resting in a bowl !-- We then hooked up a bypass around the heart and lungs which went to the heart lung bypass machine !-- We then pour wet frozen slush on the heart to make it stop beating !--- At this point the patient is dead !-- No heart beat --No brain activity !-- So we would do our thing bypassing all the blockages !--Then comes the scary part !--- Warm them back up and shock the heart !--Most times it starts right back up !--Sometimes it was a perfect operation but the heart won't keep beating !--There are only a few bypass machines in any hospital !-- A patient could be kept I've on a bypass machine for days while the heart repairs itself !-- But after a while with no success at getting the heart to keep beating !-- The machine is needed else where !-- The machine is disconnected and time of death noted !


----------



## oldfogey8

Scary stuff coming out of Ohio. Sounds like the family that was executed was involved with growing. I am pretty sure one member on here is from Ohio.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I sat in a friends recovery room with him..I will never forget it in my life...All he had on was underwear and a million tubes....He had 6 bypass'done. We were with him and his wife for a week at sacred heart.  Scary stuff. His legs were the worse part in healing. His beautiful black legs show the scares pretty well.  He is fine...a bit of kidney damage but still here.. isn't it amazing what you guys have witnessed good and bad in your life time.



Believe it or not,,i had no problems with my legs. Even my Doctor was amazed. I had surgery on a Monday and by Thursday i was walking 30 laps a day around the hospital hallway. Even wore out one poor nurse who was not in very good shape. Nurses said they had never seen anything like it. :rofl:
I told them i had to hurry cause my bills were due. I was back to work in 2 1/2 weeks.
By the way,,,my crotch was so black i was scared to death my boys were messed up. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Havent seen a Doc since my 1st follow up 3 yrs ago. Maybe i will come see you Keef. You will be Weedhoppers Cardiologist.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Hey Cane --That weed store got a Web site ?-- I know what I'm looking for !


  Keef take a look at this Menu maybe we can fix D.D. up Poor Girl http://sparketrnr.com/menu


----------



## Rosebud

Good night ofc.


----------



## WeedHopper

Night Mam


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Like water blood will take the path of least resistance !-- The blood is flowing around the blockage back into the cardiac arteries !--- Think U can sew ? -- It's like sewing a water hose together and making it watertight ! -- Can't do it without glasses equipped with loops !--- An incision is made down the sternum the we use a power saw to cut down the middle of the sternum !-- Then we put a jack in the incision and spread the sternum and ribs out the way to give use room to work !-- The pericardial sack ( a sack the heart is in !-- We would put some sutures in tacking it up so the heart was resting in a bowl !-- We then hooked up a bypass around the heart and lungs which went to the heart lung bypass machine !-- We then pour wet frozen slush on the heart to make it stop beating !--- At this point the patient is dead !-- No heart beat --No brain activity !-- So we would do our thing bypassing all the blockages !--Then comes the scary part !--- Warm them back up and shock the heart !--Most times it starts right back up !--Sometimes it was a perfect operation but the heart won't keep beating !--There are only a few bypass machines in any hospital !-- A patient could be kept I've on a bypass machine for days while the heart repairs itself !-- But after a while with no success at getting the heart to keep beating !-- The machine is needed else where !-- The machine is disconnected and time of death noted !


I was involved in some research for patients that were not candidates for surgery. Using a smart catheter we would map the interior of the heart and then using a Holium laser thru a fiber inserted in the catheter and burned pericardial channels on the interior of the heart. This created a controlled damage that the heart would rebuild stronger and increase the blood flow thru the heart without doing open heart surgery.


----------



## Keef

We were just beginning to learn to do a C.A.B.G. with a scope when I fell Umbra !-- No telling what they doing now !--- I know in San Antonio they starting to regrow limbs and missing tissue !
Cane -- I'm debating whether to show D.D. that Web site !--- Yes there is certainly cartridges she would want bad !-- If she goes shopping on that site she could drop $500 on cartridges alone without even trying !--


----------



## umbra

at the time, we were still doing pigs. a pig's heart and a human heart are very similar. that was more than 20 years ago.


----------



## Keef

Replaced heart valves with pig heart valves often !--I know the cardiac laser procedure you're talking about Umbra I just never helped with it !
I wanted to ask what U knew about U knew about these synthetic seed ? -- Ever heard of such a thing ?
They start by making tissue culture clones from a leaf !-- The tiny clones are covered  in an agar nutrient and the whole thing is enclosed in a gelatin type shell !--- They can be planted like normal seed but will all be identical female clones !-- Only real application is with big fields by big pharm !--- They haven't been trying to breed super weed !---They been working on a commercial planting and growing technique !-- They plan to buy the Dankest we can breed and genetically  mark it as their own and use it in thier grow system !


----------



## umbra

I am going to tell you something...monsanto has already done it. If NCH takes that job working for big AG in the central valley, monsanto will be apart of it. They have been working on this for 5 years.


----------



## Keef

Umbra The synthetic seed or a genetically marked variety ? ---  
Well I think I better call it a night !-- Maybe they'll let me come back tommorrow! --


----------



## umbra

gmo already exists with markers and the synthetic seed has been in place for a little while, just not for cannabis. They will use it for cannabis. This is not an opinion or a theory, this has already happened.


----------



## Joe420Camel

oldfogey8 said:


> Scary stuff coming out of Ohio. Sounds like the family that was executed was involved with growing. I am pretty sure one member on here is from Ohio.


 
a few... "might be".

http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...ow-operations-found-at-crime-scene/vi-BBsciui

damn ... just SAD!
and scary as hell!
wonder how this will influence legalization in Ohio specifically, and the movement as a whole 

:48:


----------



## mrcane

Krazy man.... have a son lives in Ohio ..
........one for the pillow:48:.....


----------



## umbra

I'm from New Jersey
I don't expect too much,
if the world ended today
I would adjust.


----------



## Dalahaze

Happy morning all.


----------



## yarddog

Morning dala, and ofc.     Thinking about taking the dirt bike out for the day.    It's about time I unwind and burn some of this energy up.     
My grow is doing well.    No pics yet, wont be too long and I'll have photo worthy buds.


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> gmo already exists with markers and the synthetic seed has been in place for a little while, just not for cannabis. They will use it for cannabis. This is not an opinion or a theory, this has already happened.


What are they modifying it with?

Joe, that thing in Ohio is horrendous.. So many questions. We have a few members from the great sate of Ohio..

Good morning peeps.

Oh, and welcome mtb.. You are indeed in the presence of some old folks..


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> What are they modifying it with?
> 
> Joe, that thing in Ohio is horrendous.. So many questions. We have a few members from the great sate of Ohio..
> 
> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Oh, and welcome mtb.. You are indeed in the presence of some old folks..



The first thing it is modified with is roundup. All their seeds are. Beyond that, Monsanto is working directly with UC Davis to increase yields and reduce flowering times.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Running late -had a rough night !

Welcome to the O.F.C.  Missedtheboat !-- Yep !--- Looks like U found out where your kind hangs out !-- U grow ?-- What and how ? --


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0555.jpg


----------



## umbra

nice Joe. What strain and what size screen?


----------



## Keef

Genetically Modified -- Is a wide term !--- First thing most people think of is a chimera --- That is an organism that has genetic material from more than one species !--- Like corn that has been modified with a gene from another type plant that is immune or resistant to corn smut or other diseases that can wipe a crop out !

They also call what I'm doing genetic modification !--- I'm not adding or taking away anything from weed !
I'm simply trying to double the DNA already in the plant !-- DNA has recessive and dominate genes !-- Just think of it as plus's and minus's --- There is an ideal sequence of these + & - That will will give a plant different traits !-- It may come down to where a few of these + & - in different places between brick weed and Umbra's  Lemon Trees !--  By doubling the  DNA I hope to find a combination that has a new trick !--Maybe a twinned THC molecule or one that follows the order to make THC twice !-- Possibly doubling THC production in the plant !


----------



## umbra

The 1st part is reclassification from schedule 1. Once this happens, it will open flood gates of research and all kinds of things are going to happen.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

California Orange 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Tough-Cherry-Pollen-Magnetic-Mirror/dp/B00B1EUXV0/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1461596763&sr=8-31&keywords=kief+box[/ame]

it says "Grade 80 Stainless Steel for Efficient Sifting"  
80 micron?

:48: 

View attachment PICT0543.jpg


View attachment PICT0535.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> The first thing it is modified with is roundup. All their seeds are. Beyond that, Monsanto is working directly with UC Davis to increase yields and reduce flowering times.



Why in the hell does cannabis need roundup?  I know their corn is but cannabis, that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## umbra

However, as soon as Monsanto gets involved, it will no longer be an organic plant and a gift to man. It is going to be more of a Frankenplant than you can imagine. People are going to be so happy with legalization that they will not look too closely at how it is grown, or who is growing it. These are people who would rather invest 10 billion dollars in drones and robotics to tend the fields than to pay workers $15 minimum wage. They don't care about people or the plant, just $$$$$$$$$


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Why in the hell does cannabis need roundup?  I know their corn is but cannabis, that doesn't even make sense.


because of the super weeds that have resulted from using gmo seed for more than 10 years. weeds and bugs here are insane.


----------



## Rosebud

why would you put bacterium bacillus thuringiensis in cannabis....no sense... stupid idiot monstanto raping our earth and poisoning it's people, slowly... If you didn't know this is kind of important to me.


----------



## Rosebud

I live in agriculture... they use bt in crops  so it doesn't kill the plant when they use round up... Marijuana is not going to be grown on 10,000 acres out doors. is it? Give me a break. that can't be right. Not gmo'd with bt...I gonna jump.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Glyphosate
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyphosate



> Section 3 will discuss
> the role that gut dysbiosis, arguably resulting from Glyphosate exposure, plays
> in Inflammatory Bowel Disease and its relationship to Autism.


http://www.globalresearch.ca/monsan...an-health-pathways-to-modern-diseases/5342520


:cry:
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Round up is killing our planet.


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, i had never heard of autism when i had kids... then monsanto and autism happen  They have found roundup/glyphosate in feeding tubes in hospitals, in breast milk... diapers.... womens sanitary napkins, 85 % has roundup.  Ovarian cancer anyone? Sorry this is a really big deal i have been quietly fighting for years.   I am about to hush now..


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I live in agriculture... they use bt in crops  so it doesn't kill the plant when they use round up... Marijuana is not going to be grown on 10,000 acres out doors. is it? Give me a break. that can't be right. Not gmo'd with bt...I gonna jump.


This is the central valley...hell yes it's going to be grown on 10,000 acre farms.


----------



## Rosebud

No it won't. not well.  Maybe thousands of acres of greenhouses..but not in the ground.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

they suggest spraying crops with that **** right before harvest



> Growers who use Roundup® brand agricultural herbicides for a
> preharvest application report excellent control of thistles and other
> perennial weeds in addition to significant harvest management benefits*.



http://www.roundup.ca/_uploads/documents/MON-Preharvest Staging Guide.pdf


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> why would you put bacterium bacillus thuringiensis in cannabis....no sense... stupid idiot monstanto raping our earth and poisoning it's people, slowly... If you didn't know this is kind of important to me.



It is why I am saying something. I was not told I could not tell anyone. Clearly, big AG here doesn't want anyone to know until it is already a done deal. It is happening as we speak. This is not a guess. It is kind of like global warming. The science is there, if you read it.


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, it makes me crazier than anything.. Why can't monsanto do integrated pest management techniques if they want to help farmers and the world.. Umbra is right about it all comes down to money. They don't care if kids lives are not what they were meant to be....


----------



## Rosebud

Tell me how they are going to do this..


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> No it won't. not well.  Maybe thousands of acres of greenhouses..but not in the ground.



Both


----------



## Rosebud

greenhouses i buy... 10,000 acres, no way.


----------



## umbra

If NCH takes the job, he will be a part of it in some way or another


----------



## umbra

the goal here is not to grow cannabis for California...but the world. After rescheduling the 2nd agenda is to petition the United Nations for world legalization.


----------



## Rosebud

good for him, i love that guy, always have.... He wouldn't sell out to Monstanto.. I have seen pictures of very good friend of mines that has the greenhouses,  football size greenhouse with cannabis, but there would be no benefit to grow gmo'd pot. and these warehouses are organice and they are in cali.. Why would gmo's be necessary there? they wouldn't be..


----------



## Joe420Camel

Rosebud said:


> Joe, it makes me crazier than anything.. Why can't monsanto do integrated pest management techniques if they want to help farmers and the world.. Umbra is right about it all comes down to money. They don't care if kids lives are not what they were meant to be....





Rosebud said:


> Joe, i had never heard of autism when i had kids... then monsanto and autism happen They have found roundup/glyphosate in feeding tubes in hospitals, in breast milk... diapers.... womens sanitary napkins, 85 % has roundup. Ovarian cancer anyone? Sorry this is a really big deal i have been quietly fighting for years. I am about to hush now..


I'm no Dr. or health nut or anything but...
http://restore4life.com/ has had helped both the wife's IBS and my Colitis 

https://vimeo.com/119901967

LONG version:
https://vimeo.com/155923727



> 70% of our immune system antibody protection
> lies in our intestinal tract. A well-developed body
> of scientific research demonstrates that 20,000-
> 30,000 different strains of good gut bacteria
> are required to help the immune system protect the
> body against the damage caused by gluten, GMOs,
> herbicides, antibiotics and other environmental
> toxins. When these toxins leak through the gut wall,
> they compromise the immune system&#8217;s ability to​
> 
> work. We cannot live a healthy life without a healthy
> 
> immune system.​


:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, i am a health food nut and I am all about probiotics. I have been gluten free for 10 years or so.. had the **** test and everything. tmi rosebud. My friend has crohn's and has tried everything.. i will send her this link, Thanks Joe. She is grain free, paleo..  I am very glad this helps your wife.


----------



## Keef

Rose Yes they can !-- Commercial weed and they gonna TAKE 80% of the market !---There's  problems trying grow our regular diploid weed in huge fields -- Wild pollen !-- Or a pissed off Stoner pilot who flys over thier field and chunks out a couple fist fulls of ditch weed seed !--That field is finished !-- They don't want seedy weed !
So how do U get weed that U can grow outside and not worry about seed ?--- Doubling the DNA --Makes 4 strands of DNA !-- When U breed the new plant gets half of it's DNA from mom and the other half from dad !-- In the case of breeding a tetra to a regular diploid -- U get half from mom which is one strand and half from the dad which is 2 strands !-- The new plant has 3 strands of DNA a triploid !-- It can divide it's  DNA because U can't split 3 in half !-- So the plant can't can't be fertilized in theory so there shouldn't be any seed !-- It's  hard to beat nature sometimes there are seed or undeveloped seed like in a seedless melon !-
Plants with odd numbers of DNA strands are sterile !-- So the next chance at true seedless is at 5n-- To make a 5n plant -- U do the genetic doubling like I'm doing to make a 4n tetra -- U then breed it to a normal 2n plant making them sterile 3n seed -- U treat those seed to do the genetic doubling which gives U a 6n plant like Billy Budd's Sequoia! -- U breed that 6n to a 4n tetraploid -- The seed will be true sensimillia! -- Nothing in nature can fertilize them !--- 5n feminized seed seems like the golden ring but it's  not !-- Higher n# the harder to grow and need at least an extra 30% veg time ! It's not practical on a large scale !
Rose nailed it !-- They can only do this in warehouses !
I said they would take 80% of the market !--That 20% of specialized and top top shelf weed is our domain !!-- It will cost more than commercial but that's our niche !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

what's the BEST probiotic out there? 
I don't what 100 billion of the SAME strain though
its about diversity 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Renew-Life-Ultimate-Probiotic-Formerly/dp/B00FPNZBVA/ref=sr_1_1_s_it?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1461603749&sr=1-1&keywords=renew+life+ultimate+flora+extra+care+probiotic+50+billion[/ame]

The ones of this brand that we get are about 35 bucks locally.

And on another note, just in from outside...I ordered 1500 lady bugs for the aphids on the roses... I think they like it here..View attachment DSCF4219.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you are probably right .


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

oh-my!


3's a crowed!  bug-off buddy!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

bug porn, couldn't resist.. Those lady bugs and man bugs were doing that right out of the bag even before they had a drink of water... This is the kind of mood i am in ... all upset about gmo pot. lol


----------



## Dalahaze

Sadly Umbra is right, it has already begun and we are three years behind the curve already, only chance at keeping strains pure is the outlaw farmers now. Reschedule, crush the small farmer, GMO and then move on to mass production. Re-class will come in 2017, by 2020 it will be all but over.


----------



## Rosebud

Someone needs to tell me how and with what they are going to gmo please.


----------



## umbra

I may have said too much. I didn't tell these things to piss you off or make you feel bad Rose. But so that you can prepare and get ready. Forewarned is forearmed. No one can stop this. There is way too much money involved. While GMO may not be necessary, they are definitely doing it. Whether it is for genetic markers to prove they own the plant or some other equally pernicious reasons...it is a done deal.


----------



## umbra

And the way they are going to sell this to the United Nations, it's all about the children. The ones with epilepsy or MS or IBS or whatever.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, you are just the messenger I am not mad at you, but this topic does raise my bp. It makes me want to fight like nothing else does. I won't even compost corn if is not organic...My dad would roll his eyes. This is not a new subject for me.


----------



## umbra

Thank you Rose. I think that Monsanto and their partners don't want people to know what they are doing because of your reaction. IMO your reaction is the same as the majority of people in this country. In Europe they are even more vocal about GMO and it could create a massive PR nightmare for the big AG here. I am all about the plant in its natural state


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. ?---  Had a nap !-- Wake and Bake all over again !--- GMO weed ?-- Everytime U breed a plant U are genetically modifying it !--  Man made corn what it is today !-- We have to plant corn or it would disappear because it can't propagate itself in the wild !  
Anyway I think Umbra be wrong about  the future of weed !--- The Germans have a genetically modified yeast that produces THC !---  So why would big pharm plant huge fields of genetically altered weed when they could "grow" THC in vats just like they make beer -- 24/7/365 !--- add some CBDs  and all the meds made from weed can be made in a factory !--- Like they say -- Smoking is bad U should use this new medical oil !
We got 20% of the market our job is to find a specialty niche !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What up O.F.C. ?---  Had a nap !-- Wake and Bake all over again !--- GMO weed ?-- Everytime U breed a plant U are genetically modifying it !--  Man made corn what it is today !-- We have to plant corn or it would disappear because it can't propagate itself in the wild !
> Anyway I think Umbra be wrong about  the future of weed !--- The Germans have a genetically modified yeast that produces THC !---  So why would big pharm plant huge fields of genetically altered weed when they could "grow" THC in vats just like they make beer -- 24/7/365 !--- add some CBDs  and all the meds made from weed can be made in a factory !--- Like they say -- Smoking is bad U should use this new medical oil !
> We got 20% of the market our job is to find a specialty niche !--



I disagree that when you breed you are genetically modifying it. You are creating a genome type, but you are not modifying the chromosome or their natural sequence of nucleic acids.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I was given a glimpse a big AG's playbook. However, I can only speculate about why they have not done gmo yeast, and it would be because they can not control it. We are not talking about big Pharm, we are talking about food conglomerates. Massive industrial farms that will grow for 20,000,000 people or so.


----------



## umbra

Moreover Keef, medically the VA research on PTSD and cannabis is for whole plant extracts. GMO yeast will not work


----------



## Keef

All true Umbra !--- Medically U nailed it !--  The money maker though will be oil from thier extracts  for recreation !-- The intention is not to make a genetically altered pot plant !-- They plan to insert the genes that produce THC and CBDS !---Our plant is safe !---Except what I'm gonna do to it !


----------



## umbra

all the edible will be made with oils and so will topical ointments and well you know what is going to happen when the world tries the cartridges. Oil is going to be many things


----------



## Keef

The world is driven by economics !-- Which would be most economical --- Add up the cost of planting huge fields and the labor and cost involved !--- Compare that with a warehouse full of vats of yeast producing THC 24/7/ 365 -- In a controlled environment! --No bug threats --No weather destroyed fields !-- The economics say -- yeast wins everytime !-- No need to genetically modify a weed plant !-- Except for the flower conisour!


----------



## umbra

we will see


----------



## Keef

That we will !--- Bottom line to big pharm is the almighty dollar !--- What they plan to do will be controlled by the bottom line !--- Some things just make sense !-- For instance --- consider the cost involved in simply buying a 1,000 acres to grow weed on !-- Then again U could buy a warehouse and set up yeast vats to grow THC -- Hire a few people to run the mostly automated brewing facility with built in drying and extraction lines !--  If big pharm want to produce vast amounts of THC ---There is no contest in cost per gram of THC !-- Factory wins everytime !


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Keef take a look at this Menu maybe we can fix D.D. up Poor Girl http://sparketrnr.com/menu



Oh, the oil! Me & my crappy lungs do love the oil! Stupid Fibromyalgia! After 3 nights of work it's horrible. It feels like my skin has been burnt & I can't tolerate being touched. Keef has learned to hug me very gently when it's bad. Plus, if I let my bones rest against each other, like crossing your ankles while sitting, it's intolerable. And, then there are the random, burning electrical shocks in my feet.  Weird,  right?  Actually have considered moving to a legal state, but I just wanna get high by the beach!


----------



## DirtyDiana

IDK..... genetically modified yeast worries me for some reason.  And, I'm with Rose on this whole GMO- Monsanto (spit, spit) thing-- DO NOT LIKE IT!  But, we plan to make our niche as master farmers & people will pay a premium price for what we have planned. At least that's how it plays out in my mind!


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> I disagree that when you breed you are genetically modifying it. You are creating a genome type, but you are not modifying the chromosome or their natural sequence of nucleic acids.



I agree. we aren't doing that when we breed. I remember when they first introduced gmo corn and how they brainwashed the farmers. They are some snake oil sales folks right there.


----------



## Keef

When a good breeder whether plant or animal is deliberately breeding for a specific trait !-- The selective breeding is in essence manipulating the genetic make up of the offspring !--- By selective breeding the Olmec - and Maya over selective breeding took a wheat looking plant with little tiny plant and with directing the breeding , over several thousand years the turned that tiny plant into the corn we know today !---If that is not genetic modification tell me what it is !--- Those big strawberries?  --- Someone did the same thing I'm trying to do to weed !-- Those  big strawberries were made by genetic doubling -- Instead of the normal marble size strawberries that are 2n ---Those big strawberries are 8n !--- Seedless melons ? -- Breed a tetra melon to a normal melon and the offspring are seedless because nothing can fertilize them !-- Exain to me how doing this to weed is morally wrong !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Took a muscle relaxer to help with this FM flare up, but they sure make you groggy. Would much rather use weed.


----------



## Keef

Rose U can call it "Creating a Pheno type or genotype " - Is the combination of 2 strands of DNA from different plants !--- U are breeding the 2 plants to hoping they will recombine thier DNA to make a plant that is not like mom or dad -- U are genetically  modifying what U hope will be a winning combination !--- That my friends is genetic modification on the simplest form !-- If U not trying to manipulate a cross why U use different varieties?  -- In the hopes the DNA will combine in a favorable way !-- ain and simple -- Genetic modification!


----------



## umbra

except the definition of genetic modification doesn't match your definition.


----------



## Keef

If U breed 2 plants of the variety ---There will be only tiny changes to the off spring --- If U breed 2 plants from different varieties --The changes will be more profound because by those plants the DNA recombine in a new way !-- U just manipulated the DNA into a new configuration! ---Just my opinion!


----------



## Keef

Hey it may not mean anything to anyone else but I read there are debating whether to allow people to bring guns to the RNC convention ! -- Put a bunch of pissed off angry people with guns in a big convention center where people are argue about who the candidate in a contested convention !--- Can U explain how the question of whether to allow guns even came up ? Shoot out at the RNC Corral ?-- That would never happen !--- I've seen how well behaved political name supporters are !--- I'm sure reason will prevail !


----------



## Dalahaze

Monsanto is a nasty nasty company, their evil goes way beyond GMO and controlling the seed stock, the have very nefarious plans on a global scale. We lost the war before the first battle, there will be hold outs like me and other who will continue to make seed and try and keep a few of our beloved plants around.....but in 5 years we all are sorta gonna wish that this can of worms were never opened.....we all had to know in our heart we were not going to get something for nothing, this is and has been a planned move since Ca, went legal the first time and BF saw just how lucrative it would be, now we are into terpines and oils, sadly times have changed and nobody knows yet. Peace


----------



## Keef

I would like to point out that I have no horse in this political race !-- The preceding post was only a comment about the political news !


----------



## umbra

Many people have thought me foolish to hoard seeds. To save seeds I bought from Neville was a waste of time. We shall see. Without a doubt, the ones with the genetics will have a place in the near future. So I just popped some beans...because I can. 1 of mine KGB, Killer Green Bud = tahoe og x mass super skunk x sour d, cwo, and another of mine orange og = cali o x true og. Ha, ha take that Monsanto.


----------



## Keef

I disagree Umbra ! ( I thought Dala made the post so don't make me rewrite it )--- There will be a large percentage of the market that will go to Big Pharm !--- Personally I see a future that if U want commercially grown cheap weed Big Pharm got your back !--- Just like the readily available middle of the road wine !-- Affordable but acceptable !--- The niches left will be like the one U fill Dala -- Old School weed grown to it's best then properly aged --- Cuz that market is solid -- It ain't doing nothing but grow !--- Rose got her Organic thing !-- For which there will always be a market !-- Umbra and Lyfespan know how to adapt they can adapt to several niches !-- Me ? --- I've got a pretty good idea of the direction I'm going !-- I'm going into uncharted genetic territory and bring back diamonds for my peeps to grow !--- U know that Lemon Trees Umbra said the vendor refused $5,000 for a clone ?-- I'm gonna find something like that and give it to the O.F.C. !--- Now if U take proper care and propagate it properly it could provide your finacial needs for the rest of your life !-- Now if U start passing out clones to your neighbors --U a dumba** for cutting your own finacial throat !---  What we got to become is weed growing specialist !


----------



## Keef

Question !-- Is it still evolution if an intelligent mind is controlling the changes happening instead of nature's --Survival of the Fittest ? --- I mean look at humans !-- We got these big ole claws to defend against other animals! --- We got teeth that can rip a deers throat out !-- All this fur to protect us in harsh winters !--Yep! I'm a firm believer in survival of the fittest !---


----------



## umbra

Keef, there are things happening here so quickly that...you have to be here to see or believe. They had a town meeting with 30,000 people and another 5,00 outside trying to get in. The biggest real estate company wanted to know when they can start renting to growers. Rents just jumped 40% in a day. Commercial warehouses require a minimum of a 2 year lease. There is a list of renters 10 deep for every warehouse space within 50 miles of me. A/c guy is booked 2 years in advance. You just don't get it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey it may not mean anything to anyone else but I read there are debating whether to allow people to bring guns to the RNC convention ! -- Put a bunch of pissed off angry people with guns in a big convention center where people are argue about who the candidate in a contested convention !--- Can U explain how the question of whether to allow guns even came up ? Shoot out at the RNC Corral ?-- That would never happen !--- I've seen how well behaved political name supporters are !--- I'm sure reason will prevail !



Wrong thread Keef. Lol


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning all, drinking coffee and smoking some P98 Bubba Kush.... the real deal.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, off to train and PT... thinking nap later... Please smoke pot.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.     Eating a bit of lunch.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C, man looks like I missed a good chat...The way I see it..there's no way to stop them ,you can join them if you like ...Or we can do as the organic food farmers do ...problem is Seed we have to have seed and they will try to control the SEED!!!!!
     Spent yesterday at Whitney Farms in Brinnon WA.
Bought 7 rhododendrons ..got five planted..what a beautiful place to visit....
          Here we go...some home grown papaya:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! ( it is to me )--- Hopper --I apologize !--U were  right I thought I was posting in "political news" not the O.F.C. !--  OOPS !-- After dealing with this face pain for days  I can get freaky and loose my way for awhile !--- Looks like I'll be in bed mostly today !--- Good Day all !---I'll be back !


----------



## yarddog

I started smoking brick a few weeks ago, and I think I am going to all but stop smoking until I harvest.   I never had sore throats and congestion with my weed.   I guess I got used to a clean bud.       Oh well, guess I'll pick up a 12 pack of Miller light on the way home today.     
My wife and I gave my uncle a bong for his birthday.      He said we give the best gifts.  Not everyone gets a bong on their birthday.       It was nothing fancy.   Just a decent $20 bong from a gas station.   Wow he turned 48.     In my mind I always think of his in his early 30's.     Reminds me, every tume the sun sets is another day gone forever.


----------



## umbra

well missedtheboat we are about old farts growing and smoking weed, but we have become friends here and we share other things as well. See ya...wouldn't want to be ya


----------



## Dalahaze

It sounds like rollitup might be more his speed....don't let the door hit you in the *** on the way out please.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Question : what makes one or two plants wilt suddenly when they were beautiful before? Just a real bummer.


----------



## umbra

usually a lack of water will do that or roots unable to uptake water


----------



## Dalahaze

Did they wilt or fall over ? It could range from damping off to a sudden humidity change....need a bit more info DD to really take a stab at it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

They're just wilted. It's happened before & sometimes they recover & do well. Sometimes they never recover. I'm thinking heat since our air was out until yesterday. Maybe that particular strain is sensitive to heat. Of course, we're in aeroponics; the roots were wet & look fine. They were two of my finest looking plants too!


----------



## DirtyDiana

They should put Prince on the $20 bill & call it $19.99......
The bill formerly known as a twenty.

Too soon?

Love Prince!


----------



## DirtyDiana

So excited! One of the 2 wilted plants has revived, like nothing happened. The other one is still sad.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Looks like MTB literally missed the boat!


----------



## Dalahaze

Glad that one perked up, ya know when nobody is watching they do sleep


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thank you Haze!


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. ! -- Trying to get back up !--- Seemed to have missed the boat or something !


----------



## Rosebud

DD, wonder why that happens? Good to know one has come back... How you feeling DD, any better?

Hi Keef,
Hi Haze... how you doing?


----------



## yarddog

Did I miss something?   Misstheboat??        Got some seat time on the the snapper.    I restored a 1971 snapper comet a few years ago.    Like the one Forrest gump had.  Lol. She's not fast, and it doesn't have a gazzilion inch deck like these new fangled machines but when it tears up, I flip it on the back and throw $30 and I'm good for a few more years.


----------



## Dalahaze

Hi Rose....I'm high


----------



## Dalahaze

Finally grew out an Icookies and it's slammin' my eyelids shut....all i can say is whew boy.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> DD, wonder why that happens? Good to know one has come back... How you feeling DD, any better?
> 
> Hi Keef,
> Hi Haze... how you doing?



I'm glad one looks good again  because she's a Tranquil Elephant & that is some really good weed.  I'm still recovering from working all weekend, but should start  feeling better by tomorrow evening or Thursday-- just in time to get my arse back to work!  It is what it is. Thanks for asking & how is Rose this evening?


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's not polite to brag Haze!


----------



## Keef

My clock says 420 !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Clock broke A? :rofl:


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Did I miss something?   Misstheboat??        Got some seat time on the the snapper.    I restored a 1971 snapper comet a few years ago.    Like the one Forrest gump had.  Lol. She's not fast, and it doesn't have a gazzilion inch deck like these new fangled machines but when it tears up, I flip it on the back and throw $30 and I'm good for a few more years.


He must have deleted his post. He didn't think the OFC talked enough about smoking or growing weed.


----------



## Dalahaze

Another narc......


----------



## Dalahaze

sent ya a picture DD


----------



## umbra

I was thinking about Cane's statement about seeds and Monsanto. As Keef has brought to our attention a true tripoid will be sterile. And an autoflower can not be cloned. So tripoid autoflowering seeds just maybe the future. Well not for me, but I can see it happening.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> They should put Prince on the $20 bill & call it $19.99......
> The bill formerly known as a twenty.
> 
> Too soon?
> 
> Love Prince!



Yeah, well not of the twenty ok. They are going to put a Harriet Beecher Stowe on the front of the 20 and Hamilton on the back


----------



## WeedHopper

Just smoked a bowl. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Like this Hotel.  Nice and quiet.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Grey Wolf says that if pollenated a triploid will produce seed nubs that are harder to remove than seeds -- He also said nature always tries to find away --- So even though a triploid is sterile it could produce sterile seed !--- I have never heard of anyone being able to germ a triploid !--- To make a feminized triploid auto is straight for mark !-- Breed something to one of those auto abominations ---Them breed that to a tetraploid! --- We get half our DNA from mom and half from dad !--- The tetra dad has 4 strands of DNA and the mother has 2 strands !-- In the case of making triploids --- A tetra with 4 stands of DNA gives half to the seed --- The mom having only 2 strands donates 1 strand to the seed !--- We've always be told that we get half from mom and half from Dad !--  The seed from That breeding will have 3 strands of DNA ---U can't divide 3 in half !-- So it is sterile !--With one exception! ---  Genetic Doubling !---3 won't divide evenly but 6 can !---Then if U breed a male with 6 stands to a normal plant with 2 --each can divide evenly --6 and 2 added together and divided equally equal 4 !--- A tetraploid !


----------



## umbra

Keef, Grey Wolf is correct, nature will always try to find a way to reproduce the species. It is at the deepest part of the DNA encoding. but it is not going to stop Monsanto and the other big business getting ready for the green light. They've been working on this for awhile under the radar. I'm still trying to get my head wrapped around it.


----------



## Rosebud

Good evening peeps. WH, glad you like your hotel? How is mom?  Keef. hey.  Umbra, what did you do with the tincture, are you going to let it all evaporate? 

had a busy day.. got some clones with roots in dirt at 11 days.. they were clones mailed to me and they were really tall clones...the guy that sent them said he gets better clones with large cuttings..no kidding, i have never cloned faster then 3 weeks.. Got all the seedlings planted in to 1 gallon.
closet bathtbub and shed all occupied. MR RB is really excited about the panama red.. I sure hope we get a girl.


----------



## Keef

My plan for these Dawg seed --- The concept is easy -- but it's  not that easy !--- I breed a tetra Dawg to a regular Dawg --- Gives me a triploid  Dawg -- Treat the triploid to double I'm DNA !--- The goal would be a 6n male !--- A King Dawg !--Iike I said breeding a 6n to a normal plant produces tetraploid seed !-- All  Dawg nothing added -- Nothing taken away !


----------



## Rosebud

Who will stop M, umbra? Some european countries don't allow gmo crops..


----------



## Rosebud

King dawg! There ya go....I like it.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I still think the future of THC production lies in that genetically altered yeast !-- The economics rule !--Bottom line is cost per gram of THC !-- That will be in vats !


----------



## Rosebud

It isn't all about thc... or is it?


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose. At Hempcon all the clone vendors had clones that were 4" to 6". I have never really done them that tall. NCH always does his that tall. Mine usually root within 2 weeks. The tincture is sitting in a glass pyrex container and I am thinking of doing 1 more run in the MBM with the tincture and add just enough 151 rum up to the max line. To evaporate the alcohol I was thinking of using a glass pyrex measuring cup and put it on a candle warmer hot plate. I didn't get it done today. It wasn't a very productive day for me. Sat for 5 hours at the car dealer getting some work done and came home got very sick. Sipping on some ginger ale. Made stuffed peppers and can't even eat it.


----------



## Keef

Rose to us it's  not just about the THC !-- but when it comes to compounding oils it will be used to boost THC levels in oil !-- U said something once about a 2 to 1 ratio of CBD to THC ratio !-- They'll be able to mix oil to give U the prescribed mixture !-- Those terepines from other sources can be added to give the desired flavor !--- The other cannabinoids too !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Who will stop M, umbra? Some european countries don't allow gmo crops..


There is so much momentum here with legalization on the horizon that no one is paying attention. I doubt they are going to advertise the things they are doing. I don't think you can stop them. Holland has some of the most advanced greenhouses for the cut flower industry. I could see some of that technology making its way here.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh umbra, sorry you got sick. That is so awful.. yuck. hope you get better soon. Really soon.

Why will you add more booze? It will just be more to cook off, right? I like putting in the pot and then just covering it with the booze... Less to cook off and saves booze. Unless you are going for a kickass tincture.


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...Doctors today to get some traveling drugs...Going back east to visit with family for a couple weeks soon...need a little help to take the edge off when I am not Puffing...I hate to travel any more..use to love it?
Yes Umbra we are going to need big seed banks around..
Looks what has happened to our food...the good old heirloom seeds are hard to find now....and this hasn't been going on all that long.....
....Damit don't get me going...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane smoke that joint. when do you leave? will you be stopping in with us while your gone I hope? I don't like to travel much anymore either but I do need to get out of here sometime soon. It might be a trip you are dreading even if you will be happy to see your folks. I remember feeling like that a lot... Your neighbor is taking care of your plants?


----------



## umbra

Cane I grew out some black heritage tomatoes. The flavor was so good, no store bought tomato could compare. Rose, just a stomach virus. It will pass.


----------



## mrcane

Rose will be in Boston on the 10th of May till the 24th..
Hope to drop in when I can..no Internet at Mom's...
The trip will be bitter sweet..Dad is getting pretty tired both him and Mom are 92 and at home...
Both of my sisters are not doing so well one with MS the other with a mitochondrial disorder that is getting scarry..we all have neurological problems the mitochondrial disorder is in our DNA just a matter of if, when,or how much it shows its face...
 ..Life goes on
      To some it's all about money..
 But as my tai chi instructor said ..Cane just remember "It's all about Love "


----------



## Rosebud

It is all about love, that is all it is about. John Lennon was right. I learned that when my dad died.

Scary stuff Cane about the neuro stuff.


----------



## mrcane

It is scary stuff Rose but we all keep going along...
Yes my neighbor will be looking after things here...That is scary also...how long before you start putting your plants out?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I still think the future of THC production lies in that genetically altered yeast !-- The economics rule !--Bottom line is cost per gram of THC !-- That will be in vats !


Well honestly I am spoiled. I like the taste of weed, not THC. Regardless what the cost is, I don't want anything to do with it. I can grow cannabis, I don't need a vat of yeast. Clearly this is for people who can't grow, or breed, or clone.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Up early today.  I can see the world changing.  I just hope it is for the better for all grower.  

Rose when you get on can you tell me if Sky light T5 Bulb 54w 4ft High Output (HO) Fluorescent Grow Light Lamp Fixture 2 count, Bloom 3000K Red Warm are going to be alright for Flowering?  And, should I order more than 2?  Or should I invest in a different light system?  Or anyone have any in put. 

Time for Wake and Bake.  :bong2:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> King dawg! There ya go....I like it.



That's funny Rose-- King Dawg!  I tell him all the time that men are dogs. He replies with a dog howl! 
I went to bed around 10 last night & woke around 2:45 ready to be up-- afterall, it's my time of night! Had some hot tea & a few tokes, watching music videos-- Not a bad morning thus far on the Island.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning Nes.


----------



## ness

Ya that hit the spot.  Going to get outside when the sun comes out.  Get the yard ready to grow those fresh tomatoes, peppers, squash and cucumbers. YUM!!!. TJ is going to FL his father is in the hospital with fluid in lungs.  And, he is weak, he needs help walking and he will not follow directions.  

Cane, I sure wish you a happy visit up in New England.  I need to get up for a visit to my family.  Are you driving or flying?


----------



## ness

Morning D.D.  What are your plans for the day?  Going in for another hit.


----------



## ness

D.D, I was thinking of a cup of tea myself this morning.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Plans? Haven't given it much thought yet!   I'll try & stay comfortably numb though!


----------



## ness

Thinking of watching the sun come up, but we got wild dogs and I would have to go out of the fence in area.  And, I am afraid. I have a gun but, I having even shot it.  Done like gun to much.  But, I need to do this.  We live in an area that if you shut a gun no one bother you at all.  This is Good!!!


----------



## ness

Yep, my head be buzzing. :stoned:


----------



## Dalahaze

G'mornin' all


----------



## mrcane

DD,Nes, Dalahaze, Morning Got my tea &Just firing up:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## yarddog

Morning you guys.   Getting warm here.   Mid 80's.    I've been working outside today and yesterday.    Almost doesn't feel like am at the shop.   I am working besides a small stand of mulberry trees.   Mulberry's and birds everywhere.  I'm waiting to get dive-bombed soon.   
I got goo news yesterday.  My sister's test results came back.     The cancer was isolated to the uterus. The lempnodes (SP?) They took out was non cancerous.  She won't have to have radiation.  Just check ups to make sure all is well.   Thank you all for your thoughts. Well wishes and prayers.   I realized though, she has been living on borrowed time from her birth.    Without medical care she would never have made it past day one.   So the way I see it, she is a lucky girl even with her complications.    
So I made a bubble cloner and the cuts are doing much better now than when I was using the octocloner. Even with the pump on and off every 15 minutes the water was getting too warm.


----------



## mrcane

What up ? Going to get a workout in...This Papaya is getting better ..And the rest will come down On Fryday......Little trim party


----------



## mrcane

Morning Y.D. Good news about your Sister .....We are all living on borrowed time my friend....


----------



## Keef

This talk of what evil  Big Pharm / Big Tobacco are gonna do to our plant is kinda over blown !--- There are some parameters --- 1st is what U want to accomplish --customer gotta want to buy it !-- What can U do to make it more desirable -- manipulate  the percentage of cannabinoids is about all !--- We can match Monsanto in potency so they have to press for quantity !--- I like to think that what Monsanto and the like will compare to is the  a fifty cent cigar while what we grow compares to a hand rolled Cuban !---Let them have the cheap section !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> This talk of what evil  Big Pharm / Big Tobacco are gonna do to our plant is kinda over blown !--- There are some parameters --- 1st is what U want to accomplish --customer gotta want to buy it !-- What can U do to make it more desirable -- manipulate  the percentage of cannabinoids is about all !--- We can match Monsanto in potency so they have to press for quantity !--- I like to think that what Monsanto and the like will compare to is the  a fifty cent cigar while what we grow compares to a hand rolled Cuban !---Let them have the cheap section !


Well its certainly not going to be swag if NCH is the 1 growing it, lol. There was a very specific reason they approached him, lol. Good Morning OFC. I have learned all you can do is grow the best weed you can grow, all the other stuff is kind of outside our control.


----------



## Keef

Didn't say that Umbra !--- but An Ideal farmer provides the conditions for the plants genetics to reach it's  optimum !-- They can't manipulate the plants genetics except through breeding !--- There see.s to be a lot of backstabbing and stuff on the business end of the green wave !-- NCH might want to have someone back up some of his best work in case things go south and they somehow gain control of all his work !--


----------



## umbra

That certainly makes sense, I suspect he already has that in place. wink, wink


----------



## lyfespan

good morning world


----------



## umbra

Morning Life. I was thinking about your signature and it reminded me of the poem by Ogden Nash

Candy is dandy
but liquor is quicker.

Do you think he was talking about hash confectionaries that were popular in the Victorian Era?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.. took some pic's this morning and they won't down load...urg..

Nes, Can you send me the link the the lights I tried to find the ones you are looking at but I couldn't find it. HOT5's are great. Look at the reviews of the specific ones you are looking at.  Let me know the link and i will  try to help.

Got an email from my delivery service,,, things are on sale as they are going out of business next month. I ordered some samples of things, 10 bucks each that i have never tasted, like ak47 and other stuff. I know i already told you this, but i will miss that business, it was run by a scientist here that has a day job where mr rb worked.  Good folks.. state ran them out of business.


----------



## Dalahaze

Hi YD, I have an octocloner and I love it, water never seemed to heat up on me but I keep my house at 70F and the water always was between 72F -74F. I never shut mine off. I wonder why your getting different results. Do you shine a light on it, I always clone w/o a light, its not dark, just ambient light and I get roots right at 7-8 days consistently. I'm glad the bubble cloner is working for you.


----------



## umbra

Keef, how many more narcs you thinking are reading the OFC?


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Morning Life. I was thinking about your signature and it reminded me of the poem by Ogden Nash
> 
> Candy is dandy
> but liquor is quicker.
> 
> Do you think he was talking about hash confectionaries that were popular in the Victorian Era?



hmm thats a great question. 

funny fact 
Nash died at Baltimore's Johns Hopkins Hospital on May 19, 1971, of complications from Crohn's disease aggravated by a lactobacillus infection transmitted by improperly prepared coleslaw.

never knew lacto to be dangerous?


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Keef, how many more narcs you thinking are reading the OFC?



all the ones growing


----------



## Keef

Dog -- I been cloning regularly for awhile -- I've cloned under light or just room light  -- with nutes and with out nutes !--- Only thing I ever had a problem with was heat !--- above 80 and I get white slime ( it's like a clear gel)-- We run the AC at 76 !--  The more water U got the longer it takes to heat it my solution was use more water and run the pump 15 on 15 off !-- Temp stays at about 78 !--Wish I could run it cooler but this is it for now !-- Most root no problem !--Glad the bubbler is working !


----------



## Keef

Umbra like Lyfespan said -- All them that grow !--- Problem be U don't have to be Po-Po to cause big trouble !--- That being said I'd like to give a shout out to the South Texas Chapter of --L.E.A.P.---- Law Enforcement Against Prohibition !--


----------



## Keef

I don't worry so much about po-po there's  worse out there !---  We grow weed !-- There are people who would love to know a pot farmers name and where they lived !--


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> hmm thats a great question.
> 
> funny fact
> Nash died at Baltimore's Johns Hopkins Hospital on May 19, 1971, of complications from Crohn's disease aggravated by a lactobacillus infection transmitted by improperly prepared coleslaw.
> 
> never knew lacto to be dangerous?


I have never heard of LAB being detrimental, if anything it is probiotic...well I guess anything is possible. Must have been some old slaw sitting around in the sun or something. Mayo maybe?


----------



## umbra

Guess I can't really ask him if that's what he meant then


----------



## yarddog

Dala, I have been using a single cfl 28 watt draw.     I tried the first set with the pump always on, then I got slime.    Cleaned everything out. And started a new set.     This time with an air stone in the water and the pump on a 15 minuge cycle time.    My home is warmer though.    Since I went down to a single income last year, we have yet to turn on the a/c system.   I run a small window unit at night in our bedroom.   The grow room was 82 when I just checked.    Outside temperature is about 85.  My veg closet is a little too warm, gets up to 89 or less.   The bloom with the 1k hps stays 84 or less.    I need to close in the closet and get better ventilation.   Once I turn on the air, we will be fine.   Of course I'll be working out $13-16 a day for lower in the peak summer months.


----------



## Keef

It's the heat Dog !---In the south we need a temp controlled cloner !-- Boo-ya !-- There U go Dog !--There will obviously be a need for such a thing !-- Build it and they will buy it !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, that's too bad about your delivery service. I feel really bad for you; it's tough living without your delivery service! Cane, I'm still jealous of your beautiful Papaya!  And, YD, we went through similar issues when we got our first cloner, but you're on the right track. Shoot, our A/C has been out a few weeks, but we had to get it fixed-- it was becoming unbearable for me. If it's above 76-77 in here I can be a beech from hell!  I don't know how we survived growing up without A/C.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL DD, i don't need a delivery service really, but they were the first in medical and they were awesome... Don't you guys have a delivery service? sorry.

Mr rb and i napped all day.. wow, never do that...we needed it.


----------



## Dalahaze

Yea YD that's the issue, warm water is a no-no. I have found using rock wool cubes in the summer makes cloning pretty easy. Soak them in 5.5 pH water, shake them off a few times, take a cut, dip it in cloning get and then stick it in the hole, place in domed container and let them be for a week....usually get 90-95% success when I have a hard time keeping my water temp down. Just a thought, your a good grower so I'm sure you have found a solution.


----------



## Dalahaze

I took a picture of one of my flowers, its Gorilla Glue #4 x Buckeye Purple at day 42 of flower. 

View attachment GG4 x BEP.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

I don't think the pizza guy counts as "delivery" service Rose! I napped all day too, but then again I don't have a regular sleep pattern being a night nurse. I know that I feel my best after midnight & get my best sleep between 10 a.m. & 4 p.m.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Haze! Just lovely!


----------



## Rosebud

That's a pretty one... beautiful...should be on a calendar.
Warm water is a no no?  In  use it all the time and especially in roses.  Hot water for roses...


----------



## WeedHopper

Guys i am chilling in my room. Trying to get done by Friday night. My Granddaughter was crying on the phone wanting me home. Shes my bestest buddy.
Rose my Mom is back home from the hospital. Her blood count was down so they kept her a few days to get her back up to par. She had her Meds snuck into her in the hospital, ,,,lol,,,,,she said her oil is the only thing that helps her rest.


----------



## Dalahaze

Rosebud said:


> That's a pretty one... beautiful...should be on a calendar.
> Warm water is a no no?  In  use it all the time and especially in roses.  Hot water for roses...



Thank you Rose. I was referring to the water temps when using water as a medium for cannabis propagation and cultivation.


----------



## Rosebud

oh like dwc?? I get it, that makes sense.


----------



## Keef

I hope I'm feeling better tommorrow! -- Seems like I been dragging for a week !---


----------



## Dalahaze

Rosebud said:


> oh like dwc?? I get it, that makes sense.



Yes ma'am, it keeps the nasty away, and the water is able to hold much more oxygen. Ideal temp is 68F, and that's where I try to stay, other than cloning....really need the temp around 76f to get them to root quickly, the cold water just makes rooting take longer, but the warmer water is more prone to the nasty.

How would hot water be used in Roses, you have piqued my interest?


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## yarddog

Whew, fixed a couple of corned beef sandwiches for supper with Tomato and cucumber slices with lots of black pepper.    Mmmm.    And a cold glass of milk to wash it down.      I get picked on a t work for drinking milk.    Buncha losers.  Lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Guys i am chilling in my room. Trying to get done by Friday night. My Granddaughter was crying on the phone wanting me home. Shes my bestest buddy.
> Rose my Mom is back home from the hospital. Her blood count was down so they kept her a few days to get her back up to par. She had her Meds snuck into her in the hospital, ,,,lol,,,,,she said her oil is the only thing that helps her rest.


It's good that your mom can get something to help her & maybe it will help heal her as well. How old is your granddaughter?


----------



## Rosebud

YD, tell those losers to hush...

Haze, If a rose wilts you cut it and put it in the hottest water you can get and it opens the capilalries in the stem and the rose will come back which is really only important in rose showing..It works great.

 Same with pot, last summer I had to take a plant because of a horrible storm.  it of course wilted and after about an hour I recut it and put it in hot water out of my hot water tap...HOT and stuck the whole plant in it.. The next morning it was fresh and ready to trim. I don't like trimming dry pot..


----------



## mrcane

Evening all....three hours of tai chi..two hours of driving I'm beat......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I hope I'm feeling better tommorrow! -- Seems like I been dragging for a week !---



Told the doc that yesterday. I have days that I can not hardly lift my arms...he says well what did you do the day before that might have done this???:confused2:..Felt like shi* then too....
Hopper you one lucky granpa....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> It's good that your mom can get something to help her & maybe it will help heal her as well. How old is your granddaughter?



She is almost 6.


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Told the doc that yesterday. I have days that I can not hardly lift my arms...he says well what did you do the day before that might have done this???:confused2:..Felt like shi* then too....
> Hopper you one lucky granpa....:48:



Yes i am.


----------



## Dalahaze

Very interesting, I love to learn new things. Thank you


----------



## mrcane

I have a granddaughter 6 and a grandson 4 they are precious....and just Heard from Italy that there is one on the way there also....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Six is a good age WH; she'll remember so much of this time in her life.  Twilight Zone, then maybe I can sleep?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- I'm not gonna be running any marathons anytime soon -- but I just might live !-- Got stuff to do !-- Like smoke a bowl and take some cannacaps !--  Face is better --left arm is still asleep but it'll move better later !-- Maybe !-- Wake and Bake my peeps !


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning all....remodeling continues


----------



## Keef

What up Dala ? -- I got to get me some more glass gallon jugs !-- D.D. say that blueberry wine was nice !-- I had a sip just to see !-- She right !-- Keep it cool and in a glass jug with an airlock --I should be able to bottle it in a couple months !-- So if the world ends in an economic collapse -- I can grow weed and brew -- Essential skills for survival !---


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I think it's sorbic acid you can use to stop the fermentation process if you want to bottle the wine.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !--- It's still a little sweet !-- I got some tablets to stop fermentation! -- It's not even filtered !-- When making wine this way U "Rack" it which just means U siphon the wine into another jug leaving the residue do this a couple times and it'll clear up nicely !-- I'm learning !


----------



## Keef

I got treated sprouts that needed to be in dirt yesterday !-- Another toke or two and a cup of coffee and we got weed to plant ! -- Roll the genetic dice and see if I won --This time ! --I only need to win once !

Hey Dog I been thinking about your temp problem clone in that octacloner !--- Hippie ran a sterile res. In hydro by adding hydrogen peroxide to the tank everyday !-- Might be able to clone at a higher temp that way !--Not sure what strength or how much but it should stop that slime !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.. another cloudy day in the PNW...  Keef, keep up your work. 

I am off at 8 am this morning to pt and training.. that is early... don't they know I need to get stoned with my peeps in the morning???
I have to quit watching Morning Joe...

I hope you guys have a great day.. I am going to I hope.  i got time for a couple hits, who is in?


----------



## umbra

I am. Been in a weird funk.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. just watered up all the little ones,almost time to get them out of solo cups....got to pick up some more geopots today..
  Here we go Thursday      ...:48:.......


----------



## mrcane

Rose have a great workout...mine is not till noon


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  It is that time again Wake and Bake.  Have a great high day.


----------



## yarddog

That may work keef.  If I continue to have issues, I might give it a whirl.     My dad makes wine too.   He is always wanting me to try out his best batches.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, whats the funk, it is cloudy and icky here that makes my funk.. Add the political climate and it is just funky out there.

Cane, i worked my arm and whole self way too much. They kicked my butt.. 4 pound weights? sheesh.. I am too tired to nap. lol

Good morning nes..Great job on the link...


----------



## Keef

I took a nap !-- Now I gotta wake and bake all over again !-- All that work out stuff made me tired ! --


----------



## oldfogey8

i read somewhere that dandelions are the first available food for bees so that we should leave them be. i left the dandelions in my yard alone this year. nice to see a bee getting his fill of pollen. he is covered. kinda off topic. sorry. i, like that bee, am a little bit buzzed... 

View attachment Bee.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

i read that too old fogey.. Thanks for being kind to the bees. I hear local honey is good for allergies too.. Thanks for posting OF.


----------



## oldfogey8

i am a big softie. aside from ticks, and mosquitos, er, and the occasional fly, i try to let stuff live. i even take spiders and hide them in the basement if i find them in the house during the winter so mrs. fogey wont flush them. i am not a vegetarian but if i had to get my own meat, i'd be an involuntary one or maybe a scavenger...


----------



## Keef

Scorpion stung me on da a** !---- I am not a fan !--- Everything U read ain't true !---- In the past we had to live near water there is fish in that water !---Let me think !----Do I want to go stab a Mammoth with a sharp stick or just catch a fish ?


----------



## Keef

Bugs don't have to sting or bite U to hurt U !-- This roach looking bug hurt me !-- Happened at that house we   leased before moving here !--- Bug ran across the floor and D.D. climbed me like a tree !--


----------



## oldfogey8

ok. roaches, termites and carpenter ants, brown recluse spiders, black widow spiders, vampires, zombies and i contemplate exterminating the occasional politician but other than those things, i try to live and let live...


----------



## oldfogey8

some roaches i get down right cruel with and i smoke them. oh wait, that is a different kind of roach. never mind...


----------



## oldfogey8

oh and can i add telemarketers to the list? and just generally bad people? i think i am done with my list...


----------



## Rosebud

I love your list OF.


----------



## oldfogey8

and spider mites. definitely those. positively those...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Okay..... not sure if it's my great new, smelly good,  warmed neck pillow or this nice weed I'm smoking, but I feel very comfortably.......


----------



## Keef

Spider mites ? --spit !-spit !-- That's  nasty talk !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

And those damn root "aphids." Spit! Spit!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Speaking of working out, you guys are starting to inspire me to get back in the game! But, I'll probably start next week...... keep y'all posted.


----------



## Keef

I took those seed and did my thing to them and give them back to mother nature !---I hope she approves ! All I can do is wait !---They in the dirt !


----------



## Rosebud

I am so glad you are comfy DD. That is a good thing. 

They kicked my buttocks at pt and training this morning.. 

The clouds have parted to show a sunny day..


----------



## yarddog

Whew.  Done with another work day.   I am wrapping this engine job up at home.   I am burned out.  Can't wait to be done.  Sure wish j was going to make shop price at approx $1,800.    Lol. I'll make enough to buy a fuel pump for one bike and tires for another.    Should get me most way through the ridimg season.       
With the bat guano I bought, y'all think I should top dress or make a tea out of it??


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I am. Been in a weird funk.



havent been doing to well here either. short comings and failures have me down on myself, this is making it difficult to see solutions


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I am so glad you are comfy DD. That is a good thing.
> 
> They kicked my buttocks at pt and training this morning..
> 
> The clouds have parted to show a sunny day..



my knee hurts so bad, i have been not going to PT. petela feels like its frozen in place making it difficult to start out my step with that leg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh lyfespan, i feel ya... Can you move your knee cap by yourself just a little? it weirds me out to do it, but i hear it will help with blood flow and adhesions..   So sorry... And don't be down on yourself if you can stop..We all do stupid stuff.. get up and start over my friend. Easier said than done, huh.. Would you be able to cut some slack to a friend if they did what ever you did? maybe you should be easier on yourself too.  Ice, and a ball or small pillow under your knee might help. Sorry. pain sucks.


----------



## Dalahaze

Hiya's


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Dalahaze!


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan --What Rose said !-- Take care of the knee !-- Have U had it scoped yet ? --- I seen the inside of a couple knees !-- We were scoping knees the day I fell ! --- They can really do at thru 3 little puncture holes !-- When I first started in the O.R. we had to make a big incision to do anything to a knee !-- Let them fix it if U can !--- D.D. in the kitchen making some Crawfish Etoufee  maybe some steamed squash and zucchini ? I'm working on a buzz !-- busy-busy-busy- Not !


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Oh lyfespan, i feel ya... Can you move your knee cap by yourself just a little? it weirds me out to do it, but i hear it will help with blood flow and adhesions..   So sorry... And don't be down on yourself if you can stop..We all do stupid stuff.. get up and start over my friend. Easier said than done, huh.. Would you be able to cut some slack to a friend if they did what ever you did? maybe you should be easier on yourself too.  Ice, and a ball or small pillow under your knee might help. Sorry. pain sucks.



it moves a little, i have a QME apt on 5/6 for permanent and stationary disability, hope they see that this knee is worse off after surgery than better. because to me it feels like i made one issue in my meniscus a lil better but now where they went in for surgery and all around my patella is killing me especially on the cold days 

as far as this warehouse rose, i have been working on start up by myself, construction, maintenance, growing, trimming, fighting issues, and desperately trying to set up systems to automate, but alas the set backs are making me depressed. no one wants to help they all thinks its a party, or just want hand outs, because you know this stuff just comes so easy. 

i just keep going in my prison here with no shower, no hot water, no kitchen, no friends. something has to change or hate and depression will kill my body quickly, my heart feels it when i drive.


----------



## Keef

I put some basil and thyme in the cloner today !-- Outside I got green onion --Rosemary ( Cloned a piece from the market) and some peppers !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo got my butt kicked this afternoon..but it feels good..
Time for a puff...Then I will fix, Fresh grilled halibut with a veggie pesto pasta ...
...........:48:.......:48:..........:48:......


----------



## Keef

Wish I was closer I'd come help U Lyfespan !--- It's  so easy just throw some seed in the ground and presto chango U got killer bud in the pipe !-- I wish it was that easy !--- D.D. is a nurse and needs out the hospital !-- Red Neck Judge at my last disabling hearing in his wisdom decided I could get a job folding clothes so I wasn't disabled at all !--- I was so excited to hear this !-- People with a head injury like me have a tendency to that obsessive compulsive stuff !-- I'm using that very thing in my quest for a Frankenplant! --- I keep treating these seed and sooner or later I hit the jackpot! -- I watch U guys in the free states how U do things and the problems U face !---- Hang in there Cuz !


----------



## Keef

Cane ya'll got all the cold water seafood up there and we got warm water stuff here !----I might not be in the swamp anymore but I still get my Crawfish, Tasso and Andouille from Breaux Bridge !--  Been thinking about some crab traps but still haven't yet !--- I don't like picking little blue crabs !-- It might be expensive but I like King Crab clusters in gumbo and stuff !--


----------



## yarddog

Hello guys. Got my bat gauno.   0-5-0. And worm castings.       0.8-0-0.    About to research weather to top dress or make a tea or whatever with it.      Friday coming up.    Whew.  I'll be glad to see it.         Rose, you'll be proud.   I have stopped killing spiders.   Except big ones in the house.    I sometimes still squash them.      
Hello dalahaze, good to see you.


----------



## Dalahaze

G'nite all....exhausted and sleepy


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog I wasn't ignoring your question about bat guano !--- I don't know about that stuff I mostly grow in water !--I'd like to know how to use it too!--  So tell me what U do and how and if it works !-- After I get this cycle going I'm moving some clones in dirt !-- I bet I can get one alive just about anywhere !--- Might have to find out !--- I got my Widow --T.E. - B.B. -- GG#4 -- Bubblicious and some things I haven't sexed yet !--


----------



## Rosebud

YD, do both, make a tea and top dress, the thing about worm and bat **** is that you can't burn plants with it. I am proud you are letting spiders live out their lives.  

Lyfespan, are you going to be ok? why are you living in those conditions? What needs to happen to help you?

Dinner sounds good cane and keef. We had left over pinto beans. and corn bread.

Umbra, i hope your funk is better. Dalahaze,  I hope you sleep well tonight and wake refreshed...


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's what's for dinner! Crawfish Etoufee, Squash/Zucchini with smoked Tasso, seasoned Jasmine Rice, BlackBerry Cobbler to bake for dessert. Will sleep tonight Rose & the rest of you guys! 

View attachment 20160428_204924.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Man that looks good....Damnt DD,,now ya made me hungry.


----------



## mrcane

O....Girlfriend...I mean...DD.That looks so good ,,
I do miss that southern cookin...
...Hopper you still at work?


----------



## yarddog

I had another round of corned beef and cucumber sandwiches for supper.    And milk.   Man, I have always loved cold milk.   Rose, is their anything in particular I need to do making tea?   I heard it's best to use warm water to help dissolve the ****.  
Oh, I almost forgot.    I checked in on the grow before heading to bed, I have a ladybug!!! She is on the under side of my three week old hippie dawgs.     Walking around with her little manicle teeth.   
Well, I'm off to sleep.   Lyfspan,  I would have you over to my house for supper and talk if you wasn't on the other side of the continent.    But we gots cats.   Long as your cool with that.  Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## mrcane

So I got a little lesson in oil's today."not near enough "...the refills that they had come in  syringes... the kid was saying that the consistency was to thick to burn in a vape pen... ??? So where do you burn it?? Weird weed in syringes..:


----------



## Keef

Yup Cane !-- Didn't know it came in syringes !--I was convinced the CO2 oil would be too thick for an e-cig and was working on how to thin it up so I could use it in an e-cig -- Then one day this Green Santa dude show up with a prefilled cartridge of CO2 hash oil !-- The heat from the heating element warms up the oil and it kicks your a** !-- It's  easier on the lung and no one would know what U smoking !-- Looks like an e-cig perfect stealth smoke for the south !--- Keef gonna be making lots of CO2 oil One day !--- I can get empty cartridges out of China get that Super Critical CO2 hash oil machine soon as I can justify  it then it's on !-- Cane if U haven't tried one of those e-cig cartridges U need to treat yourself !-- That one I had was Ike 70% THC or something --I didn't believe it !-- I do now !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yummy oil! I mean Blueberry Cobbler!
Cartridges!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello Hopper, how are you this night?


----------



## Keef

If that man say it wasn't strong enough I don't know what is !--- Screwed that cartridge onto my e-cig battery and Hello !-- The flavor of the mother weed even came across !--- Except concentrated about 3 times !--- U need to try some !-- There's  probably a wide range of potency! --I was impressed !


----------



## Keef

I'm soo full but that cobbler is not going to eat it's  self !-- I'll do what I can !-- With Ice Cream !


----------



## mrcane

Ya know...I have tried some flower in a vape but I got a little too high...neighbor is coming by tomorrow we are going to take down the rest of the papaya....He is bringing along the vape...see how it goes...
does that compare to oils...vaping flower??


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too high?


----------



## Keef

Cane it's not the same !-- A hit from a vape pen cartridge of oil is the same as a dab hit of hash oil !-- 

RSO is not the same !-- It's made by disolve g the tricomes off weed with Everclear then evaping the alcohol off but Everclear also disolve some of the water soluble stuff too !--- At higher pressure and temp CO2 acts as a solvent but it only dissolves the oil in the tricomes --When the pressure is released the CO2 goes quickly into the air like the fiz in CocaCola !-- No hints of solvent taste just pure clean honey hash oil ! No processing needed --I think CO2 will be the industry standard !--


----------



## mrcane

Dabs...O.K...I will give it a try..under strict supervision sounds like it could  be a great sleep aid...How long do one of those cartridges last?


----------



## Keef

Do that Cuz but only under strict supervision !-- That's like asking how many tokes in a joint !-- but I would say a hit of that CO2 oil is equal to about 3 hits of the original weed !-- Just do a smoke test and let us know what U think !


----------



## mrcane

I am really looking for something to take back east, so that I can try to get my sisters to try it..one of them has full blown M.S.the other one has a mitochondrial disorder that they can not figureout....she recently has been having seizures,loosing muscle control...just don't know what to try...Don't think that they would want anything that made you high....although they are on all kinds of pharmaceutical drugs????


----------



## mrcane

Watching Wildest of Southeastern China..
Could use a dab now
Will suffer thru another bowl:


----------



## Rosebud

Good middle of the night... Cane, you need to find some cbd high pot with low thc, like Harlequin or charlottes web and either make them some rso, or cookies or something. I wish i had some i could share, but i lost my harley and am starting over... I think it could really help your sisters. I will help you make it if you can find the herb. In fact, i  could make it for you if you find the cannabis. Both ms and seizures is what it helps best..lets do this, if you want.  you don't smoke rso..it is confusing.. oil for dabs comes in a little plastic lidded containers. Rso comes in syringes and it is black. (so dark green it looks black)  The other light oil that comes in syringes is to top joints with, I think.


----------



## WeedHopper

Whoops ,,sorry guys i went to bed early last night. Been working some long hours. Gonna work till i finish tonight where i can head home tomorrow.  Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Ya like that oil Keef. :smoke1:
Howdy mrCane
Rose my Mom is back home and her white blood cell count is back where it needs to be. That freaking Chemotherapy kicks ppls butt. She loves her oil.  Says she has never slept so good.


----------



## Dalahaze

Waked and well refreshed, today is pay the contractor day and tomorrow is final clean up....then of course I'll spent the next week getting everything moved into the addition and clean that up and make it functional for guests. It was nice to be able to get some remodeling done....I will be so glad to have it done and be able to get back on a regular schedule. Hope everyone has a wonderful day....easing a little P98 Bubba Kush into my lungs for the aches and pains


----------



## WeedHopper

I love pay the Contractor day. :smoke1:


----------



## yarddog

Haha I bet you do hopper.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Overcast with gust to 40 mph today !-- Had a rough night but I be alright !--


----------



## Keef

We get paid ? --I like to get paid !-- My little brother is a plumber ---He say U only need to know 3 things to be a plumber !--- Sh** runs down hill ! --Payday is on Friday ! and the Boss is a butt hole !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. 
                Overcast Cloudy here this morning Taking the girls down today Three Papaya..
          :48:


----------



## Keef

I gots a question so don't laugh O.K. ! -- Am I the only one who uses coat hangers for a drying rack ?


----------



## Keef

I got some Papaya to sex soon !--Bugs got my first set !-- I have had to fight for that girl -- I got a couple I'll get my girl !--- Strawberry  Rhino  is fighting me too !--  but I win !-- I got lots of varieties growing in the same nute strength solution !-- Some like it better than others !-- It's just what I got to do for now !-- I be grouping them soon !-- Who will grow well with who ? ---Can't find that in a book or online !


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> havent been doing to well here either. short comings and failures have me down on myself, this is making it difficult to see solutions


Morning Life, our lives seem to echo the same issues. I am fortunate that NCH comes and inspires me. When I'm not sure where I am going, I'm able to see the path he has already cut his way thru. I moved to Cali to grow, but not just a 4x4 tent. I have sacrificed everything else in my life to do this. I have had every issue there is and then some. And when the smoke clears, the grow is trimmed, there is a fat stack of cash on the table in front of me, and someone lights up a joint and tells me its the best weed they have ever smoked...I think...wow I actually did it. There are many in this life who get lost in the grind because they can not see beyond the day to day stuff. What you are doing is important and it really does matter.
I think the answers to the automation issues are in the Dutch greenhouse technology, look there my friend.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I gots a question so don't laugh O.K. ! -- Am I the only one who uses coat hangers for a drying rack ?


LOL, of course not. Everybody does.


----------



## mrcane

I will be probably be using a wire coat hanger or two...
Was just checking the little ones,everyone is getting the same thing...some do better than others...I still might have a little heavy hand at the water can....
Keef when do you sex them?


----------



## Keef

Testify Brother Umbra !--  This automation technogy is important to me too !--- We all broken in on way or another Lyfespan !--- Do U eat weed daily ? - I get empty OO gel caps and pack them with decarbed lesser weed !--- I chase mine with some coconut oil !--- 
Umbra I'm still paying my dues !--- How U learn to frow weed in water ? -- U just do it and stuff happens and U make mistakes !--  Still do but we got this now !-- I thought I would have a hard time convincing her we would need a CO 2 extractor one day!-- Now I be telling her we don't need it yet just wait ! --- 
Growing weed is easy !--- Pretty simple !  --It's like this !---If U want to sing the blues U got to pay the dues !


----------



## Keef

I do when they little Cane !-- Maybe 6 inches or so if they healthy !-- Couple weeks they'll tell U something !-- Sometimes I breed them little bastids when they little too!--   I got a couple GG#4 I want a boy from --I'm gonna keep him  Awhile !-- Breed him to my Tranquil Elephantizer! -- I got plans ! 
Umbra how's  that CWO doing ? -- We gonna breed some new tetras !--  That focus U talked about ? --I'm gonna get comfortable making tetraploid MJ !-- I'll find my trick pony but I think maybe I find more than that !-- They's good medicine there I can feel it !--


----------



## umbra

There has been a Green rush in California for a number of years. Out of the hundreds that come to make their fortunes, very few actually do. Once recreational legalization happens it is going to bring even more inexperienced growers seeking their fortune and fame. They will be competing for the same resources and ill equipped to handle any of the issues. I struggle with the borg...spit, spit. But they have not beaten me. Yeah sometimes I feel like I just want to burn the crop to get rid of the bugs, but deep down I know they'll just be back, so better to fight them and win. So while there are plenty that think this is an easy gig, it ain't.


----------



## Rosebud

has anyone smoked the very popular blue dream? i find it contradictory... Doesn't seem very sativa to me. 
As my delivery service is going out of business i got some samples for 10 bucks. 

Need to transplant today, but first cook onions as the Sears repair guy is coming to fix the dishwasher. Hmm. wonder what those cooked onions will turn into. 

DD's dinner looked way good last night.  Morning Keef, morning umbra.


----------



## umbra

Rose, DJ Short's blueberry is mostly indica. So the bluedream cross can run very sativa to very indica. That's why it's more about the cut, or phenotype than the strain itself. DJ went thru a ton of blueberry and found some very pure sativas in the mix. He did a very limited release of blueberry sativa...I know, I have it. Bubba Kush is the same way. Yes I have the sativa version of Bubba. I'll get to them sometime.


----------



## Rosebud

I have a cut from back east, I think of a blue dream... It has very sativa leaves.. This was described as sativa dom...not to me..  I have heard of the dj short.. I will have to find out what my cut is as I will let it get amber if it is like i tried...  This that i tasted this morning is why i don't like hybrids.. either up or down, not both.. Most folks like hybrids right?


----------



## Keef

I like hybrids  Rose !-- I'm having a little trouble with straight indica and don't got enough room for pure sativa !-- I do like this blueberry girl from Umbra ----- Double check me on the bloodlines Umbra -- It is --BlackBerry Kush -x- Purple Citral -x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant -- Crossed with Blueberry Blast ? -- I got a breeding pair !--- She stays !-- I got high hopes for my single Rose's Purple Haze -- Supposed to be like blueberry lemonade !-- I have no idea how I ended with lots of blueberry it just happened !--- I bred my Blueberry boy Trips to the T.E. and my Widow !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I like hybrids  Rose !-- I'm having a little trouble with straight indica and don't got enough room for pure sativa !-- I do like this blueberry girl from Umbra ----- Double check me on the bloodlines Umbra -- It is --BlackBerry Kush -x- Purple Citral -x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant -- Crossed with Blueberry Blast ? -- I got a breeding pair !--- She stays !-- I got high hopes for my single Rose's Purple Haze -- Supposed to be like blueberry lemonade !-- I have no idea how I ended with lots of blueberry it just happened !--- I bred my Blueberry boy Trips to the T.E. and my Widow !--



Yes Keef that is the bpu. But the blueberry blast is blue dream x Johnny Blaze. The truth is that blue dream and johnny blaze are very similar. blue dream = blueberry x ssh and johnny blaze = blueberry x Neville's haze.


----------



## Dalahaze

I have heard of a strain by Umbra that smells like blueberry muffins, mmmmhhhmmmm what a beautiful smell.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I have a cut from back east, I think of a blue dream... It has very sativa leaves.. This was described as sativa dom...not to me..  I have heard of the dj short.. I will have to find out what my cut is as I will let it get amber if it is like i tried...  This that i tasted this morning is why i don't like hybrids.. either up or down, not both.. Most folks like hybrids right?


That seems to be what sells. Very little pure indicas or pure sativas.


----------



## Keef

I can see that some of these treated seed look like they gonna survive !--- Wish I had more so I could do this in bigger lots !-- I still want that Pink Kush out of Canada !
Umbra when Prohibition ends and peeps try to grow weed down here I laugh at them !--- I learned to grow down here and  built myself a mind shredding Frankenplant !--- What they got ?---Walmart weed ?-- Ha!


----------



## Keef

I want to add a new catagory to that Umbra ! --- Sativas -- Indicas-- and my Mind Shredders !--- I know what I'm looking for and pretty sure now I'll find stuff !


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> I am really looking for something to take back east, so that I can try to get my sisters to try it..one of them has full blown M.S.the other one has a mitochondrial disorder that they can not figureout....she recently has been having seizures,loosing muscle control...just don't know what to try...Don't think that they would want anything that made you high....although they are on all kinds of pharmaceutical drugs????



Sounds like they really should be taking Rose's meds every day!  Did you see Dr. Gupta Sanjay' specials on seizures & cannabis? Being a nurse, I'm a believer in the healing powers this plant has. That being said, it doesn't fix everything, but it can change your life.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Spent about 8 hours last night fighting the evil migraine; thought I had it beat when I got up at noon, but it's not done yet! Yikes! Need to work tonight, but not like this! Keef's making me some canna caps; hope it works! At least I'll be high! At the beach! Umbra, you deserve all you get (except the borg, spit, spit!) You have worked hard to make that fine weed & deserve proper compensation.


----------



## umbra

thank you DD


----------



## Keef

She's right Umbra !-- We was here when U had trouble finding work !-- We saw U make the change in how U perceived yourself !-- Now when look in the the mirror--- a pot farmer be looking back !

Cane --the THC and CBDs  work best together in what is called the "Entourage Effect" -- They do more to get her than they could do separately !-- Rose was your AC/DC -- 2 CBDS to 1 THC ?  -- Washed with Everclear or run thru a machine like Rose got !-- Evaporate  the Alcohol and there's  your RSO ! -- Get high is just a side effect of the med !--


----------



## Keef

One more thing !-- Cane if or when U see that show D.D. refered to hosted by Dr. Sanjay Gupta ---The variety  they call " Charlotte's Web "--- Is the same variety Rose got ---called "AC/DC " !-- Don't tl anyone though cause it's a secret !


----------



## umbra

I was given some high CBD seeds at Hempcon. No name, just 84% cbd and 12% THCV.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> She's right Umbra !-- We was here when U had trouble finding work !-- We saw U make the change in how U perceived yourself !-- Now when look in the the mirror--- a pot farmer be looking back !
> 
> Cane --the THC and CBDs  work best together in what is called the "Entourage Effect" -- They do more to get her than they could do separately !-- Rose was your AC/DC -- 2 CBDS to 1 THC ?  -- Washed with Everclear or run thru a machine like Rose got !-- Evaporate  the Alcohol and there's  your RSO ! -- Get high is just a side effect of the med !--



Yes Keef you guys were. I'm still looking for work, lol. But it is hard to take a job where I have to drive 75 miles in some of the worst traffic to make $16/hr.


----------



## Dalahaze

Stick to pot farming Umbra, GOD give us talents for a reason


----------



## umbra

Dala, I agree there is some reason I am drawn to this life. Having taken a 2 year break, I missed it every day.


----------



## Keef

I guess we all got here from different places for different reasons !-- I can grow weed but I got something to prove so it goes beyond just growing for me !--- Although I am still not where I want to be as a farmer yet !-- Looks like they gonna give me time before the End of prohibition to get what I want and where I want to be !--- Then I got your  broken tool right here !---


----------



## Keef

Guacamole Cheeseburger ?---  I was watching  the news about that protest in California today but it is political news !-- So I was amused!--- is it O.K. to say that ? --U people is some freaks !-- Don't go changing !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,,almost all the BDs i have smoked were more Indica Dominant. Dont know why. Course i dont care because i love BD.


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh yeah i just got in. 12hr day,,,but i be done,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,im heading home in the morning. Sure missed my girls.  I just smoked a bowl with a little kief on top,,,Yummy in my lungy.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Guacamole Cheeseburger ?---  I was watching  the news about that protest in California today but it is political news !-- So I was amused!--- is it O.K. to say that ? --U people is some freaks !-- Don't go changing !


Out here they don't call them guacamole cheeseburgers, they call them California burgers....lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

I love guacamole ....one of my favs.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- Ended up just have ham and eggs with toast !--- Cane say that man at the weed store told him that oil wasn't strong enough !-- Did U find that BD oil strong enough for a vape pen ?


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...Took down the last three papaya..so my neighbor and I had a great day of trimming.....
.......Need a little something for the sore neck......:48: 

View attachment 20160429_165541_001.jpg


View attachment 20160429_113738.jpg


View attachment 20160429_085505.jpg


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> Sounds like they really should be taking Rose's meds every day!  Did you see Dr. Gupta Sanjay' specials on seizures & cannabis? Being a nurse, I'm a believer in the healing powers this plant has. That being said, it doesn't fix everything, but it can change your life.


   Yes D.D. I agree they should be on Rose's meds...But they listen to some of the best neurologist in the country that still don't believe in it...:confused2:.....I will bring some gear and work on them.....My neurologist thinks that it is fine ...


----------



## umbra

Cane, very nice job.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> YD, do both, make a tea and top dress, the thing about worm and bat **** is that you can't burn plants with it. I am proud you are letting spiders live out their lives.
> 
> Lyfespan, are you going to be ok? why are you living in those conditions? What needs to happen to help you?
> 
> Dinner sounds good cane and keef. We had left over pinto beans. and corn bread.
> 
> Umbra, i hope your funk is better. Dalahaze,  I hope you sleep well tonight and wake refreshed...


got a divorce, left with nothing, sank everything into this warehouse to try and work with a few people doing the do but im now here just doing it all by myself and i still have yet to save up to get a real place to live. im in great need of help, or better people in my business network.


umbra said:


> Morning Life, our lives seem to echo the same issues. I am fortunate that NCH comes and inspires me. When I'm not sure where I am going, I'm able to see the path he has already cut his way thru. I moved to Cali to grow, but not just a 4x4 tent. I have sacrificed everything else in my life to do this. I have had every issue there is and then some. And when the smoke clears, the grow is trimmed, there is a fat stack of cash on the table in front of me, and someone lights up a joint and tells me its the best weed they have ever smoked...I think...wow I actually did it. There are many in this life who get lost in the grind because they can not see beyond the day to day stuff. What you are doing is important and it really does matter.
> I think the answers to the automation issues are in the Dutch greenhouse technology, look there my friend.


yes, loneliness is another issue eating me. i only grow, i have yet to see any fat stacks, i do see a trickle that is barely keeping my head above water, i have finally gotten someone to extract my trim, so now i have wax that just sits here. i spend so much time growing, i havent been able to make good connections to dispense, i have a nonprofit mutual benefit corp i pay for but im just wasting my time, not knowing how to makle things work for me. i looked at that site but i dont see anything? it has info but no products? told by the landlord today that i cant put an AC on the roof, i cant have more space and im lucky to be here. i need something positive.


Keef said:


> Testify Brother Umbra !--  This automation technogy is important to me too !--- We all broken in on way or another Lyfespan !--- Do U eat weed daily ? - I get empty OO gel caps and pack them with decarbed lesser weed !--- I chase mine with some coconut oil !---
> Umbra I'm still paying my dues !--- How U learn to frow weed in water ? -- U just do it and stuff happens and U make mistakes !--  Still do but we got this now !-- I thought I would have a hard time convincing her we would need a CO 2 extractor one day!-- Now I be telling her we don't need it yet just wait ! ---
> Growing weed is easy !--- Pretty simple !  --It's like this !---If U want to sing the blues U got to pay the dues !


i wish i had thought of caps not like i have time to make them, but i keep throwing away all kinds of material, trim, keif, rosin, i get so mad seeing it just sit here, i throw it in the trash. i so fed up with not being able to do everything. i cant make edibles, no kitchen, i hate alcohol so i dont drink tinctures. frustration is making me very upset. hell i smashed a half pound into dust because my guy that sells stuff for me wont buy for awhile to drive my price down, so he got a show


umbra said:


> There has been a Green rush in California for a number of years. Out of the hundreds that come to make their fortunes, very few actually do. Once recreational legalization happens it is going to bring even more inexperienced growers seeking their fortune and fame. They will be competing for the same resources and ill equipped to handle any of the issues. I struggle with the borg...spit, spit. But they have not beaten me. Yeah sometimes I feel like I just want to burn the crop to get rid of the bugs, but deep down I know they'll just be back, so better to fight them and win. So while there are plenty that think this is an easy gig, it ain't.


i just coexist with the bugs man i dont even fight it anymore, i keep them in check as best i can, this might as well as be an outdoor grow here


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Lyfespan one day at a time Cuz !--  U need to be eating weed !---Caps or something !-- We need to find U an east coast buyer that'll take everything U can grow at your price !-- U got to start taking better care of yourself !-- Eat better-- get some rest --But mostly start eating some weed to help with the stress and pain !-- Come hang with us and vent when U have to !-- Most of us have been thru divorce ! It sucks !-- but then one day things start to get better !-- 
Rest of U Old Farts it's  time to Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan another time another place I'd move your crop for U-- but they would really like to put me in jail and I really don't want to go !-- So I'm keeping my head down !-- Let me check with some people ! --Maybe we'll talk !--


----------



## Dalahaze

LS - My husband is an old Marine and he has a saying that I think that fits here. Your body will go where you mind tells it to, that is simply the case. Anything worth having is worth working for, and the more failure you have the closer you are to success. The trick is either to lead, to follow or simply get out of the way. It sounds to me like you need to step back and make a real assessment of where you are and where you want to be, make a solid plan and simply follow through without changing course. Get a can do attitude, and let you mind take you where your pocket needs to go. I wish you all the best, but but your negativity is holding your dreams back it seems. You had a plan once....what was it?, why is not working? what have you missed? start where you started and deconstruct what has happened, make the corrections and become successful. I'm pulling for you, you just have to pull for you too.


----------



## Keef

Wise words Dala !-- That lead follow or get out the way works for most but when they swing they arm in the air and scream " Scouts Out" - I got to go !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning nice peeps. 
Lyfe, i am sorry you are going thru this, but i think there is only way for you to go and that is up.. Got some good peeps here that care... Dalahaze has some great words for you.  We are on your side.

Keef, what you doing up so early?

Had a pot party last night with the neighbor..had samples  fun.. There was a strain called    UW I liked a lot.. 

I hope it is nice out today, i need to garden, but it has been chilly and windy all week.  Not looking too good out there yet..

Good morning oldfogey, I see you down there!  
Have a great day peeps.


----------



## Dalahaze

Whew 77f and 94% humidity....like walking though a steam bath outside already.....summer came last night it seems


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Lyfe, I have all those same problems. It is hard without a support system. OFC is very good for that. But my worst struggle is 21 year old son who has never grown a single plant, but know everything because he saw it on a Youtube video. Add to it that I no almost no one and I live in the middle of nowhereville. But it is getting better, every click there are less problems. Solve enough problems and you get paid.
Dala, uh does your wife read your posts and post under your name often?


----------



## Keef

We got some showers moving thru then it gets hot again this afternoon !---
 Rose I am so jealous !-- I want to go to a sampling party !--- I slept good last night and was up at 6 am getting high !-- 
Lyfespan -- The O.F.C. is a magical place !-- Sometimes just like in growing one of us has a problem and someone else has the solution !-- Things and stuff happen up in here !-- They say it is darkest before the dawn !-- U got this !-- but U better start taking better care of yourself !-- Go get some empty gel caps at the vitamin store --decarb some weed and pack them caps full ---start taking caps regularly !---You'll find the right dose !-- It will help with the knee pain !--- and the stress !

Hey Umbra -- U didn't plant those CWO seed just because U was bored !--- I should have the formula for genetic doubling worked out !--- U should really use a CWO male on one of your super moms and make a mess of triploid seed !--- I walk U thru this treatment step by step !-- U make a 6n super male ? --


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. 
     Great words Dalahaze....LS...take it one day at a time..
Got that Papaya hanging in the grow room dark about 57*and around 60% Rh..no fan running right now..
What to do?? A small fan moving air around? My fan for my light hood on low?
         Or as is??
    Going to tai chi in the park..Beautiful day here in the North West.......:48:


----------



## umbra

Keef, NCH is making it hard for me to pop beans by giving me any cut he has, but I don't just want to follow the crowd. I see what sells and how it changes all the time. So to a certain degree, I am working both sides of the street. I run the clones that I know are going to sell fast, and still look for new stuff.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C.
> Great words Dalahaze....LS...take it one day at a time..
> Got that Papaya hanging in the grow room dark about 57*and around 60% Rh..no fan running right now..
> What to do?? A small fan moving air around? My fan for my light hood on low?
> Or as is??
> Going to tai chi in the park..Beautiful day here in the North West.......:48:



I always keep air moving and circulating so no mold issues.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, You don't need a fan blowing right on the plants but you do need a lot of air moving around them.. do it.. Have a great tai chi.. I hope the beauty gets over here someday soon.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, we are on your side too. You are working it.. The son and the youtube videos must make you nuts. It would me.. Ya gotta laugh so you don't hurt him.


----------



## Keef

What I would like to do one day is take a variety where the "fire" is in the male like '88g13hp and make a pure bred super male !-- If he bring the fire at diploid (2n)-- Then what will bring at 6n ?--- Let me explain the how and why U would want a 6n male !- We get half our DNA from mom and half from dad right !-- This genetic doubling I'm doing makes a regular 2n diploid plant and doubles the strands of DNA from the regular 2 to 4 Making a 4n tetraploid !--  This tetraploid is bred to a regular 2 n plant -- It gets half from mom (1 strand of DNA) and half from dad (2 strands ) this make it sterile since 3 can't be divide evenly !
-- but if I were to treat these sterile 3n terminator  seed and do the genetic doubling U get 6n -- 6 can divide evenly !--- The reason a 6n male is a super male ? -- If U breed a 6n male to any regular variety --Half from mom ( 1 strand ) and half from dad (3 strands ) -- So the offspring will have 4 strands and that makes it a tetraploid !--- The 6n male father's tetras !--- I called it my quest for the green grail -- I can't be first because Billy Budd got a super male named Sequoia! ---Don't know of any more !


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Rose, Umbra....will leave my light fan on,that  will pull air thru the room and outdoor....
   It is a beautiful day....I Love the O.F.C ....LS remember one day at a time....hang out get high....
         Stay High see you later......


----------



## Keef

Umbra I was typing and missed your post !--U got to work all angles !

Morning Princess  Rosebud !-- U doing O.K. ?-- Weed store going out of business  and having a half price sale ? --- I have  a dream about a place like that ! -- I'd be trying some of everything !-- Be like hit this !--Take a toke of that !-- Eat some of these !-- Not that many !-- Dat's  a good dream !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane !-- Don't know how U move so much !-- I read your post it makes me tired !


----------



## mrcane

Gotta stay moving....just seen Santa fly by thought he was lost...said he was headed south so I gave him a little something............:48:


----------



## Keef

Gotta love ole Green Santa !-- D.D. had to call in sick last night --Poor baby had a migraine !-- I dosed her up heavy on some caps but I'm staying still and keeping the dogs quite so she can sleep !-- Those headaches take a lot out of U !-- See that part of my mission --Grow enough weed to pay the bills so she doesn't have to nurse anymore !-It want take a big grow !-- Just a little mom pop operation I can do that with the varieties I got but the other part is like that long post about super males !-- When people look back that post is timed an dated !-- I plan to point that out in the future and say see!-- I was right !--


----------



## Rosebud

Here is some early roses blooming in the yard.. The first one has a "confused center" as they say in the rose game, not eligible for show but I like her. I have a confused center sometimes too.  Please ignore the aphids.. we are organic you know. lolView attachment DSCF0047.jpg


View attachment DSCF0048.jpg


View attachment DSCF0046.jpg


View attachment DSCF0050.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, so sorry dd has a migraine. I hope it is gone when she wakes up.


----------



## Keef

Wow Rose !--How beautiful !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Keef, that is what i did in another life... roses roses roses, now it is pot pot pot.


----------



## Dalahaze

umbra said:


> Dala, uh does your wife read your posts and post under your name often?



Umbra I'm confused, me and my husband have been married a long time and  as far as I know he doesn't really go on any forums. He lets me do my little grow, but he has no interest. His hobby is more doing landscape stuff. Why would you ask me if my wife reads my posts???? I read everything I post. I know I'm new here, maybe I should not post as much, I watched for a long time and I really don't have much to add to the conversation. Now I'm just confused, maybe it was not a good idea for me to post, my husband warned me to be safe, said it was fine to watch and read and learn.


----------



## umbra

my mistake. I thought it was someone else I guess


----------



## yarddog

Umbra been smoking too much of that devils weed.  
My wife used to get mad about the forums taking up too much time.   So I dropped the two motorcycle forums and kept this one! Priorities.    Lol.   
Man it's hot today.     I feel like a country bumpkin.    Cut off shorts, boots and no shirt.    Dogs in the yard.   And working on a truck in the shade.     I call myself a progressive redneck.   I embrace the southern culture, and I also feel that whatever someone does behind their door is none of my business.    See, just cuz you a redneck don't mean your a bad person!!


----------



## Rosebud

yd, your my favorite redneck.  boots and shorts? lol what a vision.


----------



## yarddog

Just like culture.  We've got some straight up ignorant dumbasses down here.    Sometimes I just shake my head, all you can do.   When it's 12 generations deep, what can you do??
Rose your roses look great.    We have a few.  I'm not a rose fan, but the flower itself is gorgeous.    Do you have e tea olive bushes/ trees over there?    Looks like a ficus, but has a sweet smelling flower.


----------



## umbra

My mother used to tell me that my father's neck was red enough for 2


----------



## Rosebud

We have horrible trees called russian olive but that is the only one i know of...big huge thorns. I would like to see the flower.

I am sure i have neck reddnes in my background.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra been smoking too much of that devils weed.
> My wife used to get mad about the forums taking up too much time.   So I dropped the two motorcycle forums and kept this one! Priorities.    Lol.
> Man it's hot today.     I feel like a country bumpkin.    Cut off shorts, boots and no shirt.    Dogs in the yard.   And working on a truck in the shade.     I call myself a progressive redneck.   I embrace the southern culture, and I also feel that whatever someone does behind their door is none of my business.    See, just cuz you a redneck don't mean your a bad person!!


Smoking the last of the Lemon Tree and some gg#4 since 6 am and I am high. JUst finished with putting on the suit, respirator, googles and gloves. Sprayed everything then moved everything around. Might be the miticide too.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --- 
Rose sometimes I don't know whether it's the FM that causes migraines or migraines that cause the FM !-- I know it is stress related !-- I'm gonna dose her with some caps when she gets up !---- See if I can talk her into staying home !-- 
Yo dog just be the best Dog U can be !--- Back in the swamp I saw girls in prom dresses wearing rubber shrimp boots !-- I do not know whether U call it redneck or not but it was funny to me ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, mine were always hormone related and I am so glad that is over. Poor baby. I hate those.. Get better DD.


----------



## Keef

I had them as a young man Rose so I know how it feels !-- Mine quit when I got a divorce !-- I got to find our marriage license and figure out how long we been  married cause I really don't know !-- Cinco Da Mayo !--- Went to Jamaica for our honeymoon and I was holding before we got to our room !-- That Ganga and over proof rum push me off that cliff and I fell for about a week !--  When I hit the water it was like a fly swatter hitting the wall !-- It was not pretty !-


----------



## yarddog

Not the prettiest flower around, but the scent is divine!! Just as string as a gardenia, not quite as sweet.   I have a several wrens that live in one of mine.   It's in a corner of the house so it is shielded from rain and wind.   They don't nest, just use it year round to roost in.  Here are a few pictures. Not mine, I am too lazy to snap a few myself.


----------



## Keef

4:20 Practice !-- Wake and Bake with D.D. !-- I dosed her with caps and filled the pipe !-- I think she should stay home with me tonight !-- Bloom is empty and we need to talk about getting it ready !-- The plants will be ready soon !


----------



## WeedHopper

Weedhopper home. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Congrats!   Nothing like walking though your door and smelling home.


----------



## yarddog

I had to share this one.      I've been doing this for years.     When you ride a street bike, you take no chances.


----------



## mrcane

Yo how's it? beautiful morning in the park, talk about getting into your center, it is a must in tai chi practice....
    Rose beautiful....we have one Rose bush left out of 8..took the rest out...to damp for most any roses here...
....Dalahaze you just keep on posting your fitting right in....
       Keef let's get high:48:..Everybody let's get High:48:...:48:....:48:


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  Rose beautiful pictures.  Welcome home WH.  Cane that sure hit the spot. :48:


----------



## umbra

Hopper glad you made it home safe.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes , Cane , Hopper !-- We building a nice buzz down here !-- I'm trying to find my center Cane !-- I know that when the borg get on my plants I get very frustrated and when I get very frustrated I have a tendency to bust a cap on something !-- D.D. try to keep me centered !-- She say think about the newspaper headlines ? -- Pot Farmer Arrested for Fighting Spidermites with a Shotgun !-- I know she right but they make me want to shoot something !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm alive, but feel like I was rode hard & put up wet. I really, really hate calling in, but sometimes there are no other options. At least my speech isn't slurred any more. So good to see some of that Hopper humor. I'm with Umbra today-- just stay high! Hello Nes, what's up? Rose, your roses are lovely-- suits you well. My sister grows beautiful roses & all kinds of plants/flowers; she has a talent, but doesn't grow weed--yet!


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Smoking the last of the Lemon Tree and some gg#4 since 6 am and I am high. JUst finished with putting on the suit, respirator, googles and gloves. Sprayed everything then moved everything around. Might be the miticide too.



wow you put all that on to spray. here i am just letting the fans blow the stuff back in my face and mouth. i just got a respirator but rarely use it. hell i think i eat more azamax than the plants


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Nes , Cane , Hopper !-- We building a nice buzz down here !-- I'm trying to find my center Cane !-- I know that when the borg get on my plants I get very frustrated and when I get very frustrated I have a tendency to bust a cap on something !-- D.D. try to keep me centered !-- She say think about the newspaper headlines ? -- Pot Farmer Arrested for Fighting Spidermites with a Shotgun !-- I know she right but they make me want to shoot something !


 
:rofl:


----------



## lyfespan

yarddog said:


> Not the prettiest flower around, but the scent is divine!! Just as string as a gardenia, not quite as sweet.   I have a several wrens that live in one of mine.   It's in a corner of the house so it is shielded from rain and wind.   They don't nest, just use it year round to roost in.  Here are a few pictures. Not mine, I am too lazy to snap a few myself.



looks like star jasmine, but those leaves have those points like a holly?


----------



## mrcane

:vapleaf:





umbra said:


> Hopper glad you made it home safe.


.......:aok:.......bet there is some happy gals at your place..
    I can remember those days ..I was gone forever...70 days on 24/7.  70 days off sure was nice & the pay never stopped....O...Well that life is over.....
       Welcome home Bro...:48:


----------



## Keef

Face it Cane-- Now U a Chief Pot Pharmer !-- That Papaya set the hook as good as any fisherman could !--U need to give in to the dark green side and pour U a slab and build U a dedicated grow room building where U can grow securely 24/ 7/365 !-- No telling what kind of tasty little clone only freak U might run across !


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you got home WH.

YD, that is pretty and I can almost smell it from here. 

mr rb spilled a cup of coffee on his lap top.. never a good thing. We are trying to dry it out with a fan... oops.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> yd, your my favorite redneck.  boots and shorts? lol what a vision.



Now that's a good old boy.....:rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Hey I'm a little busy..someone remind me to buy some stock... in in these guys 
       Sorry forgot this.....:rofl: 

View attachment 20160430_144857.jpg


----------



## Keef

mrcane said:


> Hey I'm a little busy..someone remind me to buy some stock... in in these guys



Cane does this mean U struck oil ?


----------



## umbra

when I didn't see the pix I didn't know what Cane was talking about, lol


----------



## Keef

Me too Umbra !---I thought he got one of those hash oil vape pens and had a religious experience !--
Cane that cost is one of the reasons I'm determined to get this water pharming dialed in ! -- Lyfespan was talking about automation ? -- I want to set up 3 lines in my spare bedroom grow !-- A suction line to empty my grow boxes --- A line pumping in cleaning solution and a line pumping in premixed nute solution !-- No buying or lifting dirt !-- Don't mean it's  gonna be easy !


----------



## Keef

My plan is to give this water pharming under LEDs my best shot but it don't work ?--- My fault ?--Your fault ? -No body's fault ?- - I grow in Happy Frog under MH lights !--but-- I'm pretty sure I can make it work for me !-- I might be farming from a wheel chair one day !-- U gotta think about these things !


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, i thought that was my garage.lol  get your worm bin going.


----------



## Keef

I know !-- UPS man told me if he had to carry one more of them heavy a** bags of Happy Frog he was gonna beat me up ! -- I told him U funny !-- That's  not Happy Frog !--Those are  my new LED grow lights !-- Silly man !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Me too Umbra !---I thought he got one of those hash oil vape pens and had a religious experience !--
> Cane that cost is one of the reasons I'm determined to get this water pharming dialed in ! -- Lyfespan was talking about automation ? -- I want to set up 3 lines in my spare bedroom grow !-- A suction line to empty my grow boxes --- A line pumping in cleaning solution and a line pumping in premixed nute solution !-- No buying or lifting dirt !-- Don't mean it's  gonna be easy !



http://www.ebay.com/itm/LITTLE-GIANT-VCMX-20ULST-Pump-Condensate-115V-1-5-Amps-/331309944774?hash=item4d239c8fc6:g:8e4AAOSwXshWrA80

 drain pump


----------



## umbra

I use a 32 gal trash can to mix nutes and a pump with a 25 ft hose and a spray wand to water and I think the pump I bought was $150, lol.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I know !-- UPS man told me if he had to carry one more of them heavy a** bags of Happy Frog he was gonna beat me up ! -- I told him U funny !-- That's  not Happy Frog !--Those are  my new LED grow lights !-- Silly man !



DD really want that vape oil, lol. She treats you pretty good, bro.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I use a 32 gal trash can to mix nutes and a pump with a 25 ft hose and a spray wand to water and I think the pump I bought was $150, lol.



i got this







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flotec-FP5172-1-1-2-HP-Self-Priming-High-Capacity-Sprinkler-Pump-New-Free-Ship-/252352696884?hash=item3ac1649234:g:QakAAOSwq19XDHB8

for 125 bux, it came with the impeller galled, i did a dispute, and the seller agreed to reduce the cost 2x. took it apart, freed the semi welded abs parts, sanded everything smooth again, shes runs perfect


----------



## umbra

nice


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> nice



nice is having it on a RF remote control that switches between the different feed tanks and can send stuff to any area, just enter the numbers of locations and send the water there, that way i can see if i was dumping water or do repairs


----------



## umbra

to me that is fluff. solid grow first, all bugs out...then tech


----------



## Keef

Work it Lyfespan !-- I still check the pH in my boxes one at a time !--  Is a control panel that controls the whole system too much to ask ? --  Looks like I may have 20 of my light/aero box units in that bedroom grow!-- Could I just look at a screen and see all the info I need to know ? -- Maybe a chart of pH drift ?--


----------



## Keef

This from the man with an alien space ray super magneto automatic stomata  opening ultrasonic thing-ma-jig hanging over his garage grow like a mother ship !-- Giving them plants enemas and stuff !-- U low tech Umbra ? -- I can tell !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Man what a beautiful drive from Ft Smith to Dallas. The mountains in Oklahoma are so pretty. I drove for an hour and seen 4 cars and a pickup. I went right thru Choctaw country. I mean its really nice. I am Choctaw,,Apache,,and Irish. Yehaaaaaaaa
I have enough Choctaw to get land if i wanted to put up the money for investigation.


----------



## umbra

rotflmao....well that was NCH. Keef if you were to walk into 1 of his rooms and you said to him, "how the hell do you do this?" and he said this alien space ray super magneto...what would you do? I bought 1.


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon....Got 19 seedlings & 5 clones potted up to one gallon geopots "version of a smart pot with a velcro zipper "
      More halibut for dinner...it is that time of year they are fishing for halibut in Alaska...Costco usually  has it fresh and it is a good product....
      ..........were smoking some cheese.   Funny last time I got it, it was cheesy. This time more fruity...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Ask to smoke what ever he was smoking Umbra :smoke1:


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Good afternoon....Got 19 seedlings & 5 clones potted up to one gallon geopots "version of a smart pot with a velcro zipper "
> More halibut for dinner...it is that time of year they are fishing for halibut in Alaska...Costco usually  has it fresh and it is a good product....
> ..........were smoking some cheese.   Funny last time I got it, it was cheesy. This time more fruity...:48:



Cheese is a pheno of skunk #1. I've had very fruity skunk #1 back in the 80's when I was growing it.


----------



## Keef

Glad U made it back safe Hopper !-- U need a contract closer to home !

Umbra -- D.D.was on the fence about a CO2 extraction machine but one cartridge marked CO2 Hash Oil sealed the deal !-- She said -- U can use that machine to make that oil in these cartridges ? -- I said Yes !-- She said --Well let's get one !-- I suggested we wait until we can grow the weed to run thru it first !--


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Ask to smoke what ever he was smoking Umbra :smoke1:


always


----------



## DirtyDiana

And what about those borg Umbra? Does it make them do the moonwalk away from your plants?


----------



## Keef

D.D. asked what that machine did ?--- I told her it was a stigmata machine !-- Forces Satan to come help U farm !


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> And what about those borg Umbra? Does it make them do the moonwalk away from your plants?


I believe that is something they say about the biowave is it will get rid of bugs...it doesn't do that. But it sure does make the plant grow faster and flower heavier.


----------



## umbra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EhLCe43CNI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## umbra

BioWave allows your plants to breather better through stomatal dilation which raises BRIX levels, while also making the plants immune system stronger, so it can fight off disease and insects.


----------



## umbra

After a hard day at the farm, I like to smoke pot...join me


----------



## Keef

U bet !-- I was just explaining to D.D. that  a BioWave was kinda like the Flux Capicitor on a DeLorean except backwards !--- I think she understands now !


----------



## umbra

good explanation


----------



## mrcane

Yep still on the cheese...:48:...sitting here .watching the sun set on the beautiful Olympic mountains.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

high by the beach....


----------



## Keef

I got a couple plants to sex soon that survived that treatment but look normal !--- They survived what killed the other 90% of the treated sprouts !-- That is not normal !-- We be watching !-- They be Abby Dawgs !----As in "Abby Normal" Dawgs ! -- Them other 3 survivors I just don't know about !-- They straight up mutants ! --Don't know what they are !--But they ain't right !


----------



## umbra

trying to get this right

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m0LewjkO4s[/ame]


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> I'm alive, but feel like I was rode hard & put up wet. I really, really hate calling in, but sometimes there are no other options. At least my speech isn't slurred any more. So good to see some of that Hopper humor. I'm with Umbra today-- just stay high! Hello Nes, what's up? Rose, your roses are lovely-- suits you well. My sister grows beautiful roses & all kinds of plants/flowers; she has a talent, but doesn't grow weed--yet!


 
Morning D.D.  I have been reading up on mj and trying to get my grow right.  As, I'm learning for my errors and becoming a better grower.  I know you have to grow right, right from the start and I know now what to do.  Thanks to all the peeps.  So, thing are looking up for the better.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  On that tune were is my pipe.  Yes in deed this is good. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !---  Nes I have decided that the more U learn about weed the more U realize how much U don't know !-- Anyone who has a perfect grow first time just got lucky !-- Expect to mess up some !-- 
Good Day All !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nes, if you get it right from the start, just wait-- something will go wrong!  But, continually learning as you grow will eventually make you a master grower or a quitter! As Umbra has said, growing is not easy.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Everyone thinks I'm overdramatic when I'm upset, but when an octopus gets stressed out, it eats itself.
Now that's overdramatic!


----------



## yarddog

Morning all.     Nice and sticky at 10am.   Deep south don't play.      Went and picked up my street bike yesterday and found a bird nest in it with two baby birds.   I moved the nest and stuck it in the same place on the bike I left.    I hope mamma bird doesn't bail in her baby's.   I can't see why she would.   Not like I took em out and licked one of the baby's.  Lol


----------



## ness

Just check on my two Aurora Indica outside.  And, found out that I have two females on my hands (flowering).  This is good news and they seem to be thriving. :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends


----------



## yarddog

Morning hopper.     Morning nes.    So you have two females?  Good news there.


----------



## mrcane

Morning  O.F.C.  Going to be a beautiful day here.....
   Nice tune Umbra!!
        Headed out to feed the chickens & smoke a Bowl....:48:


----------



## ness

Raaaaaaaa!!!  I'm sleepy.  No time for a nap, got to get tj off to FL to see his Dad in the hospital.  They took a cup and a 1/2 of fluid out of his lung or was it around his heart.  Tj is off to church, so, I can't ask him yet.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. ugg...allergies, yuk. Still working on the Lemon Tree. Just picked some oranges, time to make some fresh squeezed oj.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Morning  O.F.C.  Going to be a beautiful day here.....
> Nice tune Umbra!!
> Headed out to feed the chickens & smoke a Bowl....:48:


Hey Cane, the 1st time I heard that tune I was at Pete Seeger's farm on the Hudson. I always thought he wrote it. After talking to Pete, he told me it was a David Mallet song. It just seemed to fit here.


----------



## ness

Got to make more coffee and I was going to wait on that bowl, but, I guess not.  Going in for my first hit of the day. :bong2:  I'm running real low on my stash, looks like I may have to order some brick weed soon.


----------



## mrcane

Love old Pete Seegers stuff ..do one of his tunes on my banjo...Penny's Farm


----------



## ness

eace:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Umbra, thank you for that nice song.. have always enjoyed it and haven't heard it since the muppets.  How you doing? I am a little jealous of fresh squeezed oj.. sounds nice.

Nes, sorry about your father in law and for your husband.  Good for you for reading all you can.. and congrats on the GIRLS.. very nice. I don't think I have ever done a grow with out something happening.. bad... but we recover. 
DD, i hope you are better today.. and that horrible headache is gone.. i hate those..
YD, thank you for your note, I appreciate it and will probably do that. THank you!

I am about to take a hit of some strawberry cough.. It smells really good, like strawberry jam. but nothing i buy is as good as mine..she says modestly. not.

Mr cane, your pretty day made it over the mountains... I love a pretty day..


----------



## oldfogey8

any of you ever try floating? it is like an isolation chamber with about 6" of salt saturated water at right about body temp. i did it 5 or so years ago and promised myself i would do it again but have not. i am wondering if any one here has tried it with a buzz on. it was a thoroughly relaxing experience by itself. kind of a mind trip without any help from chemicals or herb. i am thinking i need to try it but i freaked out at first when i did it. i was paranoid that i would no be able to get out(claustrophobia much?) but settled down and had the most relaxing introspective journey i had ever had.


----------



## Rosebud

That is so interesting old fogey, the delivery dispensary service here that is going out of business is going into that business. I think my older brother has one and is thrilled with it. I want to try it..where can you  try them out? Do i have to go visit my brother? I could do that.. be careful of, mrs fogey may lock you in if you don't quit growing the herb.


----------



## yarddog

Hello Rose,  old fogey.     I like floating.    Floating down the river!!  I have some tea making.    1/8 cup bat guano high in p, and 1/2 cup worm castings per 3 gallons water.  Hopefully will be OK.   I'd rather it be too weak than too string.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning YD, That will be some great tea, and I believe that guano and castings can't burn.. Good for you..


----------



## Keef

That's a sensory depravation chamber !--Locked in ?-- Nope ! - I'm good !--- Nice warm water bed is good enough for me !-- I've with Dog about floating down the river on an inner tube ! -- With an ice chest stuffed into an extra inner tube !-


----------



## mrcane

Had a salt rub down once to help get rid of toxins....the lady stopped cause my body was freaking out.....
....same thing happens if I go to a good acupuncturist....
No chambers for me please.....


----------



## Keef

A sensory depravation chamber may not be this best idea for people with P.T.S.D.!-- Free your mind ? -- This mind is not to be trusted unsupervised !---There's  memories of things and stuff that need to be controlled !--- What U think Cane doing with that Tai -Chi ? -- Learning control of the mind thru the body ?-- I don't think he is trying to free his mind !--- I'm thinking maybe he just trying to teach his mind to shut up !- Try it sometimes !-- No inner dialog! --Just blankness !-- U can't do it very long !--- That is when a mantra helps !-- A series of words or sounds repeated over and over to quite the mind ! --Teach them some mantras Cane !---


----------



## Keef

O.F. -- Dis one time I was on my inner over at the beach and I had made it out past the breakers with my cigs a lighter and a joint in my hat !-- Oh!  it was nice !-- Floating around on the warm gentle waves --Smoking a Jay !-- Life just didn't get any better !-- I heard a boat off in the distance and turned my tube around with mild curiosity to take a look !---- Big boat was way out there but I could still read what it said on the side !-- Right there in front of God and everybody on the side of the boat were some of the 3 most chilling words I ever read !--It said -- BIG SHARK RESEARCH !--  Can U surf on an inner tube ? --I can !-- Lost my hat ! - My cigs!-- My lighter !-- Don't care !


----------



## oldfogey8

lol keef. i would **** a brick. 

rose - i am not sure where to float near you. it might be cool if you could check out your former delivery service's chamber or your brothers too. it is really, really relaxing once you let go. i was in an ultra mellow state of mind for a couple of days and i am usually an uptight person pretending to be laid back(which is the worse kind of uptight to be)...

i could see it being bad for ptsd, keef. the mind is a scary place sometimes and the sensory deprevation thing got me deeeeeeeeep into my head. that is why i am a bit hesitant to try it buzzed or baked. my mind goes tripping pretty good without feeling like i am floating without any visual stimulation and only the sound of the blood rushing thru you head...


----------



## oldfogey8

just had a pileated woodpecker hopping around the fogey-stead here. pretty cool bird...


----------



## oldfogey8

rose - just type in where can i float in a search engine. looks like there are 5 different locations in wash state. not sure if one would be close...


----------



## Keef

I took this post down because I think it had too much info in it !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> A sensory depravation chamber may not be this best idea for people with P.T.S.D.!-- Free your mind ? -- This mind is not to be trusted unsupervised !---There's  memories of things and stuff that need to be controlled !--- What U think Cane doing with that Tai -Chi ? -- Learning control of the mind thru the body ?-- I don't think he is trying to free his mind !--- I'm thinking maybe he just trying to teach his mind to shut up !- Try it sometimes !-- No inner dialog! --Just blankness !-- U can't do it very long !--- That is when a mantra helps !-- A series of words or sounds repeated over and over to quite the mind ! --Teach them some mantras Cane !---


Keef you are exactly right my friend...This is why I do Tai Chi....I have tried many natural methods, some a little bit to heavy........
     I have found a great  master and group to practice with. After two years I am really starting to feel it inward....


----------



## Dalahaze

Afternoon all... went to town on yard work,...now just tired and frustrated, the body gives out before the will....gonna smoke, take a little nap and get back busy after the heat of the day. Tomorrow is house work lol


----------



## umbra

oldfogey8 said:


> any of you ever try floating? it is like an isolation chamber with about 6" of salt saturated water at right about body temp. i did it 5 or so years ago and promised myself i would do it again but have not. i am wondering if any one here has tried it with a buzz on. it was a thoroughly relaxing experience by itself. kind of a mind trip without any help from chemicals or herb. i am thinking i need to try it but i freaked out at first when i did it. i was paranoid that i would no be able to get out(claustrophobia much?) but settled down and had the most relaxing introspective journey i had ever had.



I actually knew John Lilly. He invented the sensory depravation tank. Back in the 70's, there was a commercial venture to bring floating to the public. Aqua phoria was the name of it. It was pretty trippy, especially when they started using underwater sounds like whales songs.


----------



## lyfespan

oldfogey8 said:


> any of you ever try floating? it is like an isolation chamber with about 6" of salt saturated water at right about body temp. i did it 5 or so years ago and promised myself i would do it again but have not. i am wondering if any one here has tried it with a buzz on. it was a thoroughly relaxing experience by itself. kind of a mind trip without any help from chemicals or herb. i am thinking i need to try it but i freaked out at first when i did it. i was paranoid that i would no be able to get out(claustrophobia much?) but settled down and had the most relaxing introspective journey i had ever had.



like in the movie Altered States


----------



## lyfespan

orange flavored redbull, and a bowl of cindy99 to start my day here. going to take the ex mother in law to go see my ex wives annual community college dance show production.


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan --- How about this ?---Close the door on that chapter of your life and look to the future not the past ? -- I hope that doesn't make U mad -- I can be blunt ! --Divorce sucks !

Cane -- U got to give some credit to weed !-- Would U be this far along if U were stone cold sober ?-- U need to order some empty gel caps online and start taking cannacaps  regularly !---Lyfespan too !-- Weed is good medicine and many of us need to take weed orally on a regular basis !-- Smoking is great but eating weed is where U get the most benefits !-- Besides I like the buzz from eating weed !--- Since I been eating weed I haven't executed any electronic devices like my first 2 cell phones !-- Shot they a** !-- I was frustrated !-- I'm better now !


----------



## mrcane

lyfespan said:


> orange flavored redbull, and a bowl of cindy99 to start my day here. going to take the ex mother in law to go see my ex wives annual community college dance show production.


I'm not your doc.bud but I would stay away from the Red Bull..**** is like cocaine....stick with Cindy


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Lyfespan --- How about this ?---Close the door on that chapter of your life and look to the future not the past ? -- I hope that doesn't make U mad -- I can be blunt ! --Divorce sucks !
> 
> Cane -- U got to give some credit to weed !-- Would U be this far along if U were stone cold sober ?-- U need to order some empty gel caps online and start taking cannacaps  regularly !---Lyfespan too !-- Weed is good medicine and many of us need to take weed orally on a regular basis !-- Smoking is great but eating weed is where U get the most benefits !-- Besides I like the buzz from eating weed !--- Since I been eating weed I haven't executed any electronic devices like my first 2 cell phones !-- Shot they a** !-- I was frustrated !-- I'm better now !


.....this is what I need to do with my trim...where do you get your caps...I gotta get on this....


----------



## Keef

I use the large "OO" gel caps !-- D.D. orders just everything off Amazon so that probably where she gets them !-- I have got them at a vitamin store locally !-- We buy a bag of like a thousand at at time !-- I decarb in a pickle jar to prevent the smell from escaping !-- Put dry trim in a jar --Set the oven for about 240 degrees !-- I place the jar in the oven while it heats up !-- mason jars work great ! ---Anyway let it come up to temp and bake for a half hour !-- Let the jar  cool to room temp before opening !-- I then sift the weed thru a wire basket to make it easy to pack  into caps !--- I use a whittled down chop stick to pack the weed into the caps !-- Good trim decarbed weed --Start with 2 !-- Take caps as soon as U get up and have coffee or whatever !--- I don't like to eat breakfast and weed need oil to carry it into the blood stream so I just chase my caps with a spoon of coconut oil !-- About an hour later U will begin to feel them !-- I take another dose mid afternoon !-- If I can't sleep I take another dose !--


----------



## Keef

U can make caps a thousand ways !-- I started by cooking the weed in coconut oil !--Strain the oil and put the oil in caps !--Messy !-- Easiest way I know is decarbed weed packed into caps !--Any food with some oil will help activate the caps !-- Maybe even fried pork skins with tobasco sauce ! -- U can take the caps and wait a few hours to eat or take some oil ---So do like I do take some caps -- Get lit up and ghost drive to the Red Lobster --- U be chilling thinking enjoying your buzz! -- Everything is fine then that food activates those caps and  U look around and realize U be way too high to be in public !-- Best thing to do is keep eating !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. and I got one of those free state THC gummy bears with 100 mgs of THC --- Said 10 doses !--We decided it was more like 5 doses or 4 for that pothead !


----------



## umbra

Cane I bought 1,000 vegatable caps cheap on Amazon.
Lyfe, yes like the movie altered states but these you lie down, in the movie they were sitting in the box. The book and movie were based on John experiments. He was a shrink, so an MD. When he began his research it was about why people sleep. They didn't understand the interaction of neural transmitters and the brain just yet. It was believed that sleep was the result of a lack of stimulus to the brain. So he invented the sensory deprivation tank to try to prove whether it was about brain stimulus or not.


----------



## mrcane

Got it...Thanks...That Amazon has everything have  to get an order in.soon ...Em 1 top of list.....


----------



## Keef

Umbra when NCH takes that job maybe U could lease his grow warehouse ? -- I know U would like a bigger grow !--- Personally I think 2 places big a your garage --Flipping back and forth !-- Might be more than U can handle on your own !--- I see U moving more toward a specialty niche as time passes !--- We better all find a specialty niche !--- There will be a spike in prices in the free states when prohibition ends and the rest of the state's want what U got !---Then comes Walmart Weed and the prices tank !-- Except for potent -rare varieties  with thier own twist !--- It will be a specialty niche for us or we grow for big business !--- I just want to grow a couple pounds a month of specialty weed ( U know what I mean by specialty weed !) --keep some flowers but mostly make oil package it myself in cartridges and wholesale it !-- Like I read somewhere !-- The rappers rap about smoking O.G. because it is expensive and they can afford it !---If your O.G.-- Only makes 2 leaves at a time it is a " Wangasta" and not the real thing !- ----Sounds like a specialty market to me !


----------



## umbra

I doubt NCH is going to stop what he has, besides out here I'm just not sure I am good enough yet to fully take advantage of that size space.
Just gave all three dogs a bath. They are basking in the sun now.


----------



## Keef

U know we all got opinions and that don't make us right or wrong !-- We live at the beach and I'm pretty sure we can grow enough weed to easily provide for our needs !-----------

I can forsee no set of circumstances that would have me voluntarily working for Monsanto !----

 No offense meant NCH !-- 
Are U next Umbra ?


----------



## WeedHopper

How much they pay,,,lol.


----------



## Keef

Hopper U old dog !--- I was not judging anyone !-- They just got nothing I want that I can't get without them !--Does not  conform very well to the corporate mission !--Has a problem with rules !--  Not a team player !---- Has an attitude problem !---These are things from past employment records! -- They wouldn't want me anyway Hopper !


----------



## WeedHopper

Huh,,,,,you must be high Keef. I know i am.


----------



## Keef

Did U know that standing nose to nose with a CEO and threatening to bite his face off is against the law ? -- I never learn that legal jargon but telling him if he wanted that finger in one piece he better get it out my face ---might be against the law too !-- I was way past worrying about stuff like that !-- Everytime it seemed to end pretty much that way !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> U know we all got opinions and that don't make us right or wrong !-- We live at the beach and I'm pretty sure we can grow enough weed to easily provide for our needs !-----------
> 
> I can forsee no set of circumstances that would have me voluntarily working for Monsanto !----
> 
> No offense meant NCH !--
> Are U next Umbra ?


I don't think I would fit in, lol.


----------



## Keef

Lit up like a Christmas tree Hopper !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser, ,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm glad U recognize that !--- I thought U was waxing nostalgic for the corporate lifestyle !--It might be too late for U !--It will be almost 2 years before Texas congress convenes to even consider ending prohibition in any form !--So while I'm polishing my grow skills--- I have developed another skill and have plenty  time to be where I want to be !---  I still got lots to learn about growing weed but I'm paying my dues and getting better !--- Frankenplant ? --Mind Shredder ? --- What's in a name ?-- Insert evil laughter here !


----------



## umbra

I have a bunch of TCVG's strains. I don't think I can mention most of them on here. He liked to name his stuff after vile disgusting things. Rezdog, I have his mindf*ck.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes,,,he sent me some too. I liked the Blush..He had an awesome male with big purple  balls. Cant remember what he called it,,kong or something. Crazy Bastage he was/is..... Lol


----------



## Keef

I can't compete with world class breeders !--I can't do what they do !--I don't have those skills or resources!- -- I have a different set of skills !--- They can't breed what I can make !


----------



## Dalahaze

evening y'all


----------



## Rosebud

Good evening ofc. and  Dalahaze. WH, do you have to travel again this weekend?

Hi Umbra, Cane et al (what does that even mean, et al)? when am I going to put my plants outside? going to be over 80 this week, if they go out now they would be in the ground 5 months. Umbra, are you going outdoors this year?


----------



## Rosebud

Hey cane, my papaya is almost gone and I am sad. I guess i really like that strain.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good evening ofc. and  Dalahaze. WH, do you have to travel again this weekend?
> 
> Hi Umbra, Cane et al (what does that even mean, et al)? when am I going to put my plants outside? going to be over 80 this week, if they go out now they would be in the ground 5 months. Umbra, are you going outdoors this year?



et al = and everyone else

no outdoor, helicopters flyby at 300ft at least 1 a week


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you won't have the worry of last year Umbra.


----------



## mrcane

Rose I have 6 Papaya clones want some ..??.. the neighbor is running 5 inside ...
Have 18 seedlings that will need to be sexed...thinking about having my neighbor flip them a week before I come back from Boston...???really could use the room might have to throw the papaya outside...


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good evening ofc. and  Dalahaze. WH, do you have to travel again this weekend?
> 
> Hi Umbra, Cane et al (what does that even mean, et al)? when am I going to put my plants outside? going to be over 80 this week, if they go out now they would be in the ground 5 months. Umbra, are you going outdoors this year?



Nope,,,im home Mam.


----------



## mrcane

Rose that big tomato pot is 20 gal lady said that they are not going to make them any more...
Might pick up a couple..20 gal should do it no??? 

View attachment 20160428_135814.jpg


----------



## Keef

Papaya is working me !--- I still don't have one big enough to sex !-- Rose's  Purple Haze too !-- Then there's  Umbra's BPU-X-B.B --The T.E. and GG#4 are animals ! -- I was looking for varieties that adapted well to what I do !-- I got some !-- Not done with Papaya and Purple Haze yet but I expect to be moving more towards ---Uh!--Something else later this fall !


----------



## Keef

Why ya'll got to grow in such big stuff when growing  outdoors ?-- How much does 20 gallons of Happy Frog cost ? ---- Or even that soil less pro-mix like Umbra uses !-- Stuff can't be cheap !-- 15-x-20 gallons = Wait let me get my socks off so I can add !-- O.K. --That's a lot !


----------



## Rosebud

Twenty gallon pots are great to grow in. And they are already staked. I like those Cane. Looks like they are double walled which is good in the heat. I have two feminized seedlings of papaya up.. So, i am good that way. I will clones these girls if they look better than last years. I was just saying how much i like it. so surprised by that. A lady on this site years ago smoked it all the time.. now i know why..


----------



## Rosebud

keef, i reuse all my soil and add amendments every year.


----------



## mrcane

We are enjoying our papaya:48:
   Popcorn is on...


----------



## Keef

I been wondering about that Rose !-- That would be a heavy expense each year !--- Come the end of prohibition and maybe I get to put a plant or 2 outside somewhere !--- I could have started plants inside this year in January --Moved them outside 1st. of March and they could take till November to finish !--- What kind of legendary sativa might like those ? --They still got stuff like that  ?--  I had some stuff called Thai Stick back in the day that trashed my sense of reality !-- Do I have to make me one of them too ?


----------



## Keef

Cartoon Time !-- "Archer" --Nocturnal Missions !-- Archer is my hero !-- He drinks like I smoke !


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning all, happy daze to you!


----------



## ness

OFC.  Time to :spit: and :bong2:.  Then, I got to get this day started.  Lots to do. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --


----------



## Keef

I have baby plants coming up from sprouts treated with Zombie Juice !--- What strength ?--How long U treat them and when ?--How dangerous is that poison ?--- They put the least emphasis on the most important part !----I figured it out U Bastids !--- Now maybe I can work !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads.yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning  Hopper !-- How's your mom ? --She back home yet ? -- How can they say that is not good medicine? -- 

What up with that riot in Seattle last night West Coast ? ---- I want to go to another riot one day !---Except this time I don't want to be in police riot gear !-- Makes U feel like a target at a gun  range !


----------



## ness

Good Morning Keef and WH.  Two of my babies don't seem like there going to make it.  There leafs are spot yellow and wilting.  One of umbra's BPU X BB and one Auto Lemon Haze is sprouted out of the dirt.   Sending mojo your way Keef get those babies going.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- I hope they come back for U !--I'm a fan of that BPU-X-B.B. !--- I really didn't think I would be this far along this soon !--- I'm a fan of this weed right here too !----West Coast setting  the bar kinda high ya'll !
Keep getting higher !!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes she is back home. Thanks for asking Keef. They had to hospitalize her for a few days because her bllod count was so low.  She was feeling much better.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## mrcane

Morning to you all .....
   Nes Two of my BPU X BB are looking pretty scary too..leaves all distorted twisted gonna see what happens there getting the same as the other 16 ...
     How do you all run so many plants:doh: Think I am getting a little overwhelmed with 24....:confused2:
             Better get High........:48:


----------



## Keef

Good to hear Hopper !-- I think my mother would take RSO or caps !---Dad he got no questions !---It's  against the law !-----End of discussion !--- Mom has an ankle that didn't heal well !--- other than that they O.K. !--- I need to go for a visit soon !-- I don't call enough either !
This Zombie Juice  "Treatment" I been using is like making a hard pool shot !-- Just because U know what to do --Don't mean U can make the shot !--- I get lots of tries !---


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane I don't know the "right way"- but if I had 24 plants that would mean I probably started  half dozen seed from 4 or 5 varieties! -- When those plants were a healthy 6 inches tall or so I would sex them !---What I want if the best looking girl in each variety !-- So after I sex them and pick out my girl and get her into veg . -- I kill the boys and hermies and after sexing I only got 4-5 plants !-- I sometimes let the extra girls go on and finish in bloom !-- Tells me about how long it will take to finish and other stuff !


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, that is a lot of plants. how many are feminized? 

 I am going to pop two  some more Acapulco gold and a satori today.. Mr rb is already worried...we will have lots of boys, so i am not worried yet.

We seem to be robot spam central lately...take a bit to kick them all to the curb.


----------



## Keef

Morning Princess Rosebud! --- D.D. sent me a message she got hung up at work and running late !-- The dogs don't understand !--

Cane -- I have a fine GG#4 girl and I still got 3 examples that haven't sexed !--- If I wasn't looking for a male I would have no further use for the plants !--- For me it's  all about having a girl to clone !--  I been collecting girls this year !--Still got some interesting crosses to sex !--- plus the mutants !--One variety !--One girl !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, that is a lot of plants. how many are feminized?
> 
> I am going to pop two  some more Acapulco gold and a satori today.. Mr rb is already worried...we will have lots of boys, so i am not worried yet.
> 
> We seem to be robot spam central lately...take a bit to kick them all to the curb.



Rose got Six Papaya that are ladies then 18 mix  that need to be sexed....
   Just looked at the five papaya vegging next door got to get them in 5gal pots for a flip soon...might have to put one of them outside because of room....

 Keef  ....How long does it usually take for the plants to show????
    Got a Doc Appt See ya...stay High.....


----------



## Keef

Depends on the variety and other stuff but I'd say maybe 2 weeks !--- Sometimes they'll fool U but males try to grow tall so they can drop pollen down on the girls !-- The girls  usually start to pack leaves closer together  to begin flowering ! ---- Beware the tall plant !---


----------



## Keef

Gotta Love that Green Santa dude !-- Yep !--Obviously depends on the orginal weed how strong potent the oil is !--- Who is this Master Kush dude is he kin to that Critical Kush  ?---He do get around !---


----------



## mrcane




----------



## Keef

Gotta have me one of them CO2 hash oil 'sheens !--- D.D. do love some oil !-- When she get up this afternoon I'm gonna light her up !--- I am of course already lit up !---  It's  ---Afternoon let's  burn !--- 
There's things and stuff happening amongst those treated sprouts !-- I be all up in that goldilocks zone !--- Come on --give ole Keef what he looking for ! --


----------



## Dalahaze

Having a bacon egg and cheese biscuit, home made of course.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dala what up ?-Homemade of course !--We under a coastal flood watch so I'm just home getting high !


----------



## mrcane

Yo Dala...you get settled in to that new addition??
   Busted my a $$yesterday and now I am paying for it...
   No more work today...just sit back pick a little ...and Puff.......:48:


----------



## umbra

Cane, who is your favorite banjo picker?


----------



## Keef

Yo Cane U gonna have to build U one my boxes !-- U work one of those octacloner right ? -- Pretty much the same thing but with 35 spots !-- U don't have to use them all !-- Right now U trying to sort those plants out it would come in handy !-- I never have started seed in aero but soon as they big enough in dirt to survive the transfer I wash the roots off and stick them in an aero basket and collar !--  I can fit a bunch of small plants in a small area !--- Anything gets unruly? -- I cut a piece off and root it out !-- Do what ever with the big piece !--My boy Trips is getting out of control !-- I'm about to take a cut of him and trash the big piece after the cut is rooted !---  Long as I got a 6 inch tall rooted piece from a variety ---I can make as many clones as I want !--So I keep them small till I'm ready !


----------



## Keef

Don't be playing that Dueling Banjo song !-- I saw Deliverence  !---That song scares me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Don't be playing that Dueling Banjo song !-- I saw Deliverence  !---That song scares me !



Gay Hillbillies :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Cane, who is your favorite banjo picker?


......Umbra ...of course there was Earl S.but for today I would say Bella F. Really like Tony T.also took some online lessons with him....
I have been in a slump or whatever you want to call it....
Just haven't had the drive to practice...:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally caught up to you bunch of chatty Cathys! But, it's all about love...... right Cane?  Oh, & getting high by the beach! Which I am!  My 12 hour shift turned into a 15 hour shift-- this body is not happy, but a few tokes made me not care! Love the weed. No one can tell me it's not medicine!  Helped 3 newbies come into this crazy world last night-- bless their little hearts!  Little jokers worked my arse off! Obviously,  I am baked, done! Dropping the mic now!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Banjos? Trying to think of a banjo player & just can not.


----------



## ness

:48:





mrcane said:


> Morning to you all .....
> Nes Two of my BPU X BB are looking pretty scary too..leaves all distorted twisted gonna see what happens there getting the same as the other 16 ...
> How do you all run so many plants:doh: Think I am getting a little overwhelmed with 24....:confused2:
> Better get High........:48:


 Cane it is my Black Berry and a Hippie's Dawg that are wilting.  Just got 1 BPU X BB sprouted out of the soil.  It is on it 2nd leafs.  Looking pretty.:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey I know some of ya'll be all computer savy and stuff but I still like books I can refer to --- These are gold ! 

View attachment 20160502_183620.jpg


----------



## Keef

I hope U guys can read upside down !--Computers hate me !-- and the feeling is mutual !


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> ......Umbra ...of course there was Earl S.but for today I would say Bella F. Really like Tony T.also took some online lessons with him....
> I have been in a slump or whatever you want to call it....
> Just haven't had the drive to practice...:


Huge fan of Bela Fleck. He did a special concert, kind of more jazz. Bela, Stanley Clarke, and Jean Luc Ponty. Kind of different banjo player...John Hartford.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC rain is coming.  Worried about the plant outside.  I got this perfect place in the back of the house that will be ideal for a grow room.  It has a closet and all.  It just needs a lot of work.  It has been building up with storage for a few years now.


----------



## Keef

Hey U know that high CBD variety called AC/DC (Aka -Charlotte's Web ) -- CO2 oil in a vape cartridge !-- This was a good idea !--- Toke or 2 of AC/DC oil --Toke or 2  of Master Kush oil ---U know who is a wobble head !--- Stuff don't 'fect me none --I'm gonna go get us a burger -- Maybe play bumper cars !--- U want the right of way ? --- Take it if U dare !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

I know Jimmy Page, Neil Young, Carlos Santano,  Eric Clapton, Jimi Hendrix, Jack White, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Johnny Lang, Buddy Guy, etc.,etc.,etc. Bet they could kill a banjo! What kind of music do you like Umbra, most interesting man?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Weed's got me a little chatty-- sorry guys, just blame it on the weed!


----------



## Dalahaze

Just finished some house work, now smoking some cheesy jones.....I know right! it has given me the giggles


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> I know Jimmy Page, Neil Young, Carlos Santano,  Eric Clapton, Jimi Hendrix, Jack White, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Johnny Lang, Buddy Guy, etc.,etc.,etc. Bet they could kill a banjo! What kind of music do you like Umbra, most interesting man?


some of everything I suppose. not a huge rap fan. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvEwLfRGcT8[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Yes !--I am high !-- Still ? --Again ? -- I don't know !


----------



## WeedHopper

Crazy man. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Dr. Frankenplant !--- Monster Maker !-- In da house !-- I should get high to celebrate !--- Never mind !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nursing...... when you aren't sure if it's Tuesday or Saturday.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Think my "tea" concoction may be helping. I'm having a root explosion, yippie! Planning to foliar spray with some EM 1 maybe tomorrow night; Keef doesn't like me to do too many things close together because it would be harder to know what helps & what hurts. Makes sense. Patience has never been one of my strong points! I have noticed when I put nematodes on them, seems they improve-- I'm supposing because they eat those root "aphids" (spit, spit.) Also recently upgraded to a pricier electronic  ph meter & seems the cheapie one was about a point off-- dammit! Always learning!  All I wanna do is get high by the beach.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dalahaze said:


> Just finished some house work, now smoking some cheesy jones.....I know right! it has given me the giggles



Isn't it amazing that a plant can bring one so much silly happiness! Makes you just want to go out & be violent!


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> some of everything I suppose. not a huge rap fan. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvEwLfRGcT8



Do you really listen to this kind of music or is this a joke?


----------



## Keef

End of the month I treat another batch of seed !--- This time I change nothing except double the amount of seed ! --- Just so we all clear ----Monsanto didn't do this !---I did !


----------



## mrcane

DD I hope that you are feeling better...keep an eye on Keef....he pretty high
See ya all later I high & tired :48:


----------



## Keef

That may be Cane !-- I'm Celebrating !-- Lots could still go wrong but ---No !--I can't unknow what I know now ! --I got this ! ---
One day they'll say he was working with friggin pickle jars during prohibition ! -- In the belly of the beast !--- Making Monsters !--- I am one cocky Old Fart !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  It been a week since I have had a decent sleep.  Up real early today.  Yep, it time to Wake and Bake.


----------



## Dalahaze

G'morning OFC.


----------



## ness

Toking on the old Sherlock green pipe this morning.  Nice and smooth. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Morning Dala.


----------



## yarddog

Morning dala, nes.   Supposed to rain some more today.      Hi had several hours of thunderheads rolling through last evening.       I love dynamic weather.   Unless it's too sketchy.


----------



## ness

Morning yd, we are suppose to get rain to, 60%.  Overcast right now.  Yes, I to like the thunder storms.  When, I was a youngter, my gramma use to take us on the back porch looking over the marshes to see all of the lighting and hear the thunder it was awesome!!!  Let's light up :joint4: to thunder storms.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --I need my pipe ! Later !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all my friends. Smoke your Dank and send all leftovers to Weedhopper @ DankWeed Texas,,BR549,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --- Looks like I got a pack of Dawgs !-- I'm not sure yet if they be  Dope Dawgs or Dawgs of War-- -- but looks like they can hunt !--- Woof !--Woof !--


----------



## Keef

That has got to be a type O !-- Dala -Me ---and 875 guest ? --


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Do you really listen to this kind of music or is this a joke?


Both, yes I have his 1st cd and it is a joke. Mostly I listen to folk, blues, and jazz. We used to go to a lot of festivals. Pete Seeger's was a regular festival that we went to. The Philadelphia Folk Festival was another we went to regularly. More than the style of music, I like live performances. I grew up with quite a few talented musicians and a large percentage of my friends are musicians.
Good Morning OFC..


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C..lite rain here this a.m....just watered the little one,they be looking happy to be in their 1 gal pots..
           I'm Puffing on some Papaya..:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

I had a very interesting evening.. The grow shop i frequent is owned by a woman that had a few pot peddlers into her home for a get together, these were people she trusted, or they wouldn't be in her home, so i went. There was a woman there from Lush LED, but didn't talk led's, she talked edibles. The speaker was from Bellingham, Cane.. Anyway she had every machine known to man.

this is what they made last night.. Loaded ice cream, tootsie rolls, rosen, dabs, carmels. She had a box of prerolls,, over 100 joints in that box.. She had a distiller keef, to reclaim the everclear from the rso. She had two machines that did the oil all the way to oil...no cooking off.. She did quick rinse, 3 minute wash to make rso.. fascinating..  everyone had brought their edibles that they make. Met some cool people and one woman I didn't care for..    OH, and get this the woman tests each batch of oil she makes. She must have a lot of money.. anyway, she had about a dozen small jars of her oil they all tested very high..  BUT, hardly anyone there cared about strain.. All they knew were the%'s of thc /cbd... 
Ok, off to whine at the trainer. My knee is killing.


----------



## Keef

What up Cane  ? 

Hey Umbra how is that CWO doing ? --- It ain't easy !--but I can make these tetraploids ! -- I don't need Billy Budd's "Pink Kush" anymore!----It's a matter of being told I can't have it now !-- Wanna bet ? -- BPU-X-B.B. is next !--- If the world likes Blue Dream let's  hook them up with a Blueberry Tetra !-- I wish I had more room to run bigger lots now !-- I had a revelation last night concerning making tetraploids versus breeding tetras !--- Help me understand -- It would be a different plant if I treated T.E. seed and made a tetraploid versus The plant that would be if I turned the parents of T.E. ( 88'g13 hp-x- Snow Lotus ) into tetras and bred a tetraploid T.E. !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> DD I hope that you are feeling better...keep an eye on Keef....he pretty high
> See ya all later I high & tired :48:



I am feeling much better, thank you very much.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Rose! I am jealous! A "green" party-- beats the hell out of Tupperware of Avon!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Impressive music background Umbra. And here I thought you were just a canna-farmer! I, too, love most kinds of music & can tolerate even "country" in short periods. If I have to choose, it will always be the Blues.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too much thinking Keef!


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--How interesting! -- Someone gonna make much RSO needs to think about reclaiming the alcohol !-- The same machine that reclaims the alcohol will also make it !-- I'm having to hide my Blueberry wine so it can age some !-- D.D. seems to like it !--- Waiting for another gallon jug this run will be Cherry Wine ! -- Maybe one day I distill it !--- There seems to be a market for weed infused wine !--Who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## mrcane

Interesting Rose.........Got to go unload a pickup of yard stuff...:cry:


----------



## Keef

Look D.D. wants to apply EM-1 in the morning as a foliar spray -- I have put wet plants under light and killed them !-- Somebody got to convince me that this O.K. !-- Not the EM-1 !---Wet plants under light !---Just seems to me U should mist them after lights out !


----------



## umbra

Yes Keef, spray when lights are off. 
DD we are in the "country". Radio out here is country, mariachi, religious talk show, or metal thrashers.
 I know this Jewish guy from Long Island that was really into the blues and he traveled around with a country singer for a couple of years and I got into some country that he turned me on to. Kind of like the early Texas Swing...Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- Water would just run down and pool on the grow point and act like a lens and cook all the grow points !--- Look I don't know what happened -- how it happened or when !--- Does anyone remember me treating any GG#4 seed ? --- I have a female GG#4 that has a flat stem and makes 4 leaves at a time !--I meant to mutate the Dawg but GG ? --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hummmm....IDK, Umbra. But, I do know that no radio station, except Mariachi music, feeling well-- lived in deep East Texas for some time. You can drive for hours & hear nothing but Spanish speaking DJs on the radio interspersed with static! Moved close to New Orleans, felt like I died & went to music heaven! So many options & I was overjoyed to discover that people did still listen to the blues! Jazz & Swing are fine at times too, depending on the occasion. I also try to keep up with current music as much as possible. Love concerts, but Keef has a little trouble with stuff like that since his head injury. But we made a bunch of good ones before the accident. We just cloned a strange looking GG #4.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I don't believe everything I read, but I read somewhere that you should foliar spray in the a.m. when lig h ts come on cause that's when the plant's stomatas open! Just doesn't seem right. I really plan to do it at lights off, just worrying Keef.


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. -- I Love U with all my heart but if that clone dies ---I gonna have to shoot U in the foot !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Really?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Recently,  I tried that Japanese decluttering trend where you hold each thing you own & throw it out if it doesn't bring you joy. 
So far, I've thrown out all the vegetables & the electric bill.


----------



## Keef

Don't be trying to "hold" me !-- Where's  my pistol ? -- I mean it !--I'll give U Jesus feet !


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Yes Keef, spray when lights are off.
> DD we are in the "country". Radio out here is country, mariachi, religious talk show, or metal thrashers.
> I know this Jewish guy from Long Island that was really into the blues and he traveled around with a country singer for a couple of years and I got into some country that he turned me on to. Kind of like the early Texas Swing...Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys.



   I will listen to about anything but rap, metal...my wife says that I listen to Old man music...listen to N.P.R....lots of good old jazz....had my time with country....folk is where it's at......
        ......It's all good......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Hey all...I have these three plants drying. 
   Today is day 4 hanging been in the high 50s  one day got to 70*  Rh%been high 50s low 60s.
  The stems kink over when bent feel a little crinkle "no snap "...buds feel little dry on the outside..
Really like to get this one right on ...
What do you think should I jar them? 

View attachment 20160503_122522.jpg


----------



## umbra

Cane, I would say yes jar them. Burb them with fresh air every day for 2 weeks or so. Yes folk music is where its at. I was just thinking of an old banjo player, she reminds me of Pete Seeger in a lot of ways. Debby McClatchy, she was with the Red Clay Ramblers. Claw hammer picker. She did a strange song on her 2nd album. She found this irish poem in the  Library of Congress and turned into a song. The story of Blasphemous Bill. Very funny song.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Umbra...will get them Jared up and keep a close eye for moisture...
Will have to look up that tune..
There is a guy who plays great banjo that I seen on an interview with Tony T.really liked him but forgot his last name..Sammy?? Got an idea? Think it might have started with S.


----------



## umbra

No idea


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? -- Cane I never got to the jar since I mostly be smoking off the drying rack !-- The will be the grow that puts me over the top for good !-- Gonna be hustling weed till harvest but that's nothing new  just the way it got to be for now !-- D.D. off to the grocery store and I'm going out back and let the lawn mower beat me up !


----------



## lyfespan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUYaosyR4bE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUYaosyR4bE[/ame]

well idk how to embed on here i guess SHM


----------



## Keef

What up Lyfespan ? ---U holding your own ? -- Lily Allen ? -- Didn't take long to mow still need to trim up with the weedeater but Dam !-- I gotta start moving more !-- I just packed at pipe !-- That's  gonna hurt right there !--- Got a big bag of empty caps think I'm fill up a few !-- Put this high CBD oil thru it's  paces !-- See how much it helps !


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Had a busy day around the house.  Done for the day.  Working on a bowl and going to have a mug of soda.  Yes, that hit the spot. :bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper

Few Bud Light and a bowl.  Helloooooooooo

Anybody out there, ,hello hello hello,,is there.........whoops Weedhopper is high.


----------



## yarddog

Hopper.   I got some natty light and a bowl myself.   
Had to diagnose and repair my invisible fence today.   It had a broken wire, and my dogs got out today.     Everyone made it back though.    Got rewarmed red beans and rice for supper.


----------



## Keef

Hopper high ? --- Me too !--Well-- I'm still building a buzz !--- 

This GG#4 got me confused !--Stunted limb at the bottom of my little GG mother !--- I have been doing my best to induce Polyploidy! --- This limb is oval shaped with 2 leaves at a time on each side of the long sides !-- This fits all the signs I was looking for in a tetraploid !---  A  GG#4 tetra ?-- Wow ! -- So thing will happen to it or it won't be any better than the normal GG cuts !--- Nope !--I am not that lucky !--- I have to put in the time and earn Frankenplant!


----------



## WeedHopper

Im Watching Escape from Alcatraz, ,awesome movie.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> What up Lyfespan ? ---U holding your own ? -- Lily Allen ? -- Didn't take long to mow still need to trim up with the weedeater but Dam !-- I gotta start moving more !-- I just packed at pipe !-- That's  gonna hurt right there !--- Got a big bag of empty caps think I'm fill up a few !-- Put this high CBD oil thru it's  paces !-- See how much it helps !



oh i get hung in there. just had salami and swiss for a snack, after some c99 dabs


----------



## umbra

copy the url and remove the s from the http
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUYaosyR4bE[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Umbra that made absolutely no sense to me and I'm alright with that !--- Likes me some salami and cheese though !--- D.D. got high and teetered off to the grocery store !-- Hope she finds her way home and I hope she bought some tasty snacks !-- Caps make me want coffee !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Me likey. She should have been on Hee Haw


----------



## umbra

looks like it worked lyfespan


----------



## Keef

Hopper U sick bastid !---Don't be saying she looks like Karen Carpenter !!----U know that ain't right !--


----------



## mrcane

mrcane said:


> Thanks Umbra...will get them Jared up and keep a close eye for moisture...
> Will have to look up that tune..
> There is a guy who plays great banjo that I seen on an interview with Tony T.really liked him but forgot his last name..Sammy?? Got an idea? Think it might have started with S.


This guy be Sammy Shelor like a 5 time IBMA banjo player of the year winner .
My memory is not so good...but goggle is great


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> looks like it worked lyfespan



thanks to you :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

easy peasy


----------



## Dalahaze

G'nite all


----------



## mrcane

I'm Out.....


----------



## umbra

Goodnight
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk-GTl2JZCc&list=RDYk-GTl2JZCc[/ame]


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> easy peasy



one of the greatest movies of all time


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got another busy day ahead.  Got my coffee and a bowl ready to light up.  Tj brought two of the three puppies down south with him to give to a friend.  What a load off of my mind.  Now, I only have the one puppy left and he is a mellow pup.  We named him Max's.  Buzzzzzzzzzzz.   Laundry is calling.   Hear take this :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
Lovely  song up there umbra, thanks for posting.

Nes, tell Max hi. It was 90 here yesterday with a low of 65? summer?

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning guys,,,were getting my Granddaughter ready for school. She has testing all week. She is reading at a 2nd grade level and she is in Kindergarten. Love this private school,,she is one of 9 kids in her class.she has read 28 books this yr already. She spells words like Vacation.  Hell i couldnt spell that untill i was 20. :rofl:  just kidding.


----------



## ness

Morning WH, that is great that your granddaughter can read, so, well.  That's one of the most important skill to have.  Have a good Day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Back at yas Little Brother. Hope all my friends have a great day.
By the way,,most ppl have no idea how hard it is to keep up with a 5yr old at 60 and 64.:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc, i'm still kick'in.

Keef that box is finally in the mail. I'll email you a tracking number later. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C. Raining here this morning .... 
  Rose 90 it is only May ??   Ness glad that those puppies are moving on.....
WH ....She will be a smart one.. 28 books this Year ...Sh** I haven't read that many yet...This Life ...
                             Yep ....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Off to workout....:aok: Have a Great Day.....


----------



## ness

Morning cane :48: .  yep, puppies got a good home.  You, know cane, I grow up on the east coast of MA.  Not far from Boston.  I loved it back than, when, I was a child.  It not the same anymore.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Was that Giggy ? ---No problem Cuz !-- Sunny outside !-- Oh!--I knew that was gonna hurt !-- I need my pipe !--Later !


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Good Morning O.F.C. Raining here this morning ....
> Rose 90 it is only May ??   Ness glad that those puppies are moving on.....
> WH ....She will be a smart one.. 28 books this Year ...Sh** I haven't read that many yet...This Life ...
> Yep ....:48:



I havent read that many period,,,lol. I was to busy reading one big *** book twice,,,which is why im an Athiest now. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

I read a book or 2 back in the day !--- Now when I read I'm usually looking for info !--- Not as happy with this group of treated seed as I thought !---So far I've got 2 plants out of 60ish seed !-- Might be all !---  Adjust and continue ! --- Nursery getting a little crowded !-- About time to fill some big boxes with nute solution and get them moved !--  Took a cut from my boy Trips yesterday !-- He likes that Happy Frog and be getting out of control !---  When it roots --out with the big piece !- Need to repot the little mothers and and get a GG#4 --Bubblicious -into dirt - Got a Strawberry Rhino if she  lives ! 
Got up this morning crippled up-- hit D.D.'s new V-stick with that AC/DC oil in it -- Then a pipe of this Cindy 99 cross !---I think I might live !-- I been a little skeptical about High CBD oil but it does help ! --I'm with Rose though --They work better together ! I'm comfortable !-- That no reason not to hit that Master Kush oil once or twice !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, that master kush has a kick. I have Suge Knight's cut. Rose, its been quite warm here as well. It feels like summer already. Its going to rain next 3 days. Lots of chores.


----------



## ness

.  Put three plants outside, they have some kind of sickness.  Trim them back and hope for the best.  Going to check on my girls out front they are the biggest, going to measure them today.


----------



## ness

Just check on the Aurora Indica's.  One plant has One leafs, two leafs, three leafs, four leafs, and five leafs.  What is up with that?  One is 25 inches tall with flowering this one has the funny leafs, and the other one is 18 inches tall with five leafs.  They are looking good as of now.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The old blues tune, "Never saw no U-Haul behind no hearse.."  just doesn't apply any more! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1461674704803.jpg


----------



## Keef

Had a nap !--- I might live !--- Wake and Bake l over again !
Umbra that sounds good to me !-- 
Hey Nes U talking about how many fingers on a leaf ?-- As they grow some varieties will have more and more fingers on a leaf !-- 7 or 9 or more are not uncommon in some sativas ! --That A.I. should settle in at about 5 fingers --Big --fat fingered leaves !


----------



## Keef

That pic I do not understand !-- Is that a dog in the back seat ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Guess he took everything, including the dog!  And, just where are they moving to? Hope they didn't drive through the cemetery like that!


----------



## ness

Well, I got my order in for brick w**d.  Going through to a three party s**ks.  And, that is going to be the last one for awhile.  The cost would hurt.


----------



## ness

D.D. that is a curtain but It sure looks like a dog.  I had to triple check.


----------



## ness

Keef, I read that Sativa's have 9 leafs, Indica's seven, and a Ruderalis (what ever that is) has five.  But, can a Sativa have seven leafs. And, a Indica have nine?


----------



## ness

Yesterday, my power went off, my computer shut off, and I think the computer left me log in.


----------



## Keef

Nes I don't think there is a rule about would have how many leaves !-- Ruderalis  ( spit -spit ) Is has no redeeming factor !-- That's how they make Autos ! --  Breed one of these --worthless " things" to good weed and the Offspring will bloom automatically when they big enough !---  I am a cloner I have no use for such an abomination !---


----------



## ness

Keef, how do you tell if you have a Ruderalis?


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little music humor for you guys! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1462387197583.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello Nes, Rose!


----------



## Keef

Nes U got an Auto --it has Ruderalis parentage !--  I only grow photos !-- Photos are plants that U can control with the length of day and night ! ---They veg at 18 or 24 hours a day and bloom when U shorten the day to 12/12 !--  
Reg. Photo seed ---means the seed will have males and females and they can be controlled by the length of the day !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, got a question-- do I have to activate this EM-1 or can I dilute it as is & foliar spray?


----------



## Keef

Hey --When Monsanto made a bid in 2012 to buy Fox Farm how come there was never another word about it !--- I guess what I'm asking is does Monsanto own Fox Farm ?


----------



## ness

Thank you Keef.  Hi, D.D.


----------



## ness

Well, I got my five pipes loaded.  Woops, one down.


----------



## ness

:bong2:


----------



## Keef

No problem Nes !-- My White Widow girl will be 3 years old in August! -- I feel most uncomfortable with my skills at germination up thru sexing !-- Once I get a good girl from the variety I keep cloning her long as I want !-- This breeding pair of BPU-X-B.B. that I got out of seed from Umbra got to be over a year old ! ---This  year I been polishing my germination skills !---Added a female Gorilla Glue #4 --a Bubblicious and a Strawberry Rhino to the harem !-- I keep my girls small when I'm ready I grow them out some then chop it into clones !-- Once they root out and grow some I flip the lights to 12/12 and send them into bloom !-- Long as I have a rooted piece I can make all the clones I want whenever I want !-- All girls all the time !--Unless I say other wise !--


----------



## Keef

I have been accused of bringing the borg back into the water pharm from clones off my little dirt mothers !---- My response was --Well what U gonna do about them ?--


----------



## Keef

4:10 --Time for 4:20 Practice !


----------



## Rosebud

I will join you keef.. 2:25 here..

Hi DD, how you doing, love your posts and pic's.  

Nes, did you ask me something and i forgot?

Thinking I might put some plants outside anytime..

WH, my daughter was/is like that.. we used to have to tell her to put the book down during dinner or if we went out to dinner she always wanted to take a book. She is so much smarter than me... I knew that early. ha. We had two kids, one in the gifted program  and one in the resource room. good adult kids both of them. we are lucky.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, monsanto does not own FF.

We just have three ducks in the front yard, having a nap. A mallard male and two females..weird.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hope Keef isn't stirring up trouble Rose! He has a head injury you know. Crazy!


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, Rose, I asked Umbra a question earlier: can I use this EM-1 as it comes, diluted in water, to foliar spray or do I need to activate it first?


----------



## Keef

How's Rosebud today ? -- U sound good !--- 

I need some technical advice from some of U gear heads !--- Just got a notice from the power company that the power would be off next Wednesday from 8-5 pm. --- Water pharmers don't be liking power outages! 
Anybody been around know I got my pharm thru a situation like this before !---Hooked a power inverter that changes 12 volt battery power into 110 household power !--- Then ran a cord back to the grow room and ran my pumps !---- I want a back up power supply !--- I'm thinking 2 deep cycle marine batteries in a cabinet in the grow room !-- I can put a wall charger on a timer to top it off at night and put a couple solar panels on the roof charging during the day !-- I'm wondering if I can incorporate the batteries into an active part of the grow --- Maybe run my pumps off an inverter from the batteries and use solar panels making power in the daytime and topping the batteries off at night with the wall charger !--- Do not tell me ---If U balance your battery input with the power usage then it'll work fine !-- I ain't talking theory --Will this work and can I make it happen !--Any input ?


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> So, Rose, I asked Umbra a question earlier: can I use this EM-1 as it comes, diluted in water, to foliar spray or do I need to activate it first?



you need to activate it by brewing it with molasses and water. It is ready when the ph reaches 3.7 or lower. Then dilute it with 1oz of AEM per gallon of water


----------



## Rosebud

Hi DD, I used it all last summer by just diluting it, but i followed the directions on my bottle. Umbra's instructions are different so I was always wondering if i was doing it wrong, maybe the bottle i bought was already diluted? It was the best thing i did last year. I had no bugs outside, can you believe that?


----------



## umbra

Keef, yes as long as the pump are not a capacitor induction type motor


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I wish I knew what those words mean ?--- Last time power went out I run they a** thru that inverter !--They still work fine !-- Mostly I was wondering would if I had to use a timer on the charger --I want to use the Solar power first ---So my thought was turn the charger off during the day then find a balance of how of how long to run the charger at night !--- I am not doing some hard a** math that gives me a headache !-- 
Hey Rose --I think we need to take out an insurance policy on your green thumb !-- Some people got it some don't !-- Perhaps U got a double dose !--- I got my last example of your blueberry lemonade --Purple Haze thing ready to sex but got to wait till after the power outage ! --I sure hope it's a girl !


----------



## Keef

Those units that feed power back into the grid are forbidden by the power companies political cronies !--- and I am not happy about power outage for 8 hours several times a year with no back up ! ---So it's time to start setting up some separate circuits !--- and use thier friggin power to top off my system at night !-- After Katrina --I can do stuff and things with automobile alternators !--- I'm about to start taking parts of the grow off the grid ! -- Hook them up parallel or in series to raise the voltage or raise the amps available !---I know how to make 12 volt power and invert it !--- This would have nothing to do with additional lights and hiding  power usage !--- This is just about being all green and stuff !-- Wonder how much power I could pull out of 4 marine batteries hooked up parallel then come out an inverter !-- Maybe everything but the lights ?


----------



## Rosebud

thanks keef, i guess i have farmer genes or jeans. I love that purple strain. 

Here is a pic of the bathtub...View attachment DSCF0060.jpg


View attachment DSCF0061.jpg


View attachment DSCF0063.jpg


Look at that panama red... you can find it, looks a bit different than the newer genetics.


----------



## lyfespan

DirtyDiana said:


> So, Rose, I asked Umbra a question earlier: can I use this EM-1 as it comes, diluted in water, to foliar spray or do I need to activate it first?



you can do either use it right out of the bottle of stretch your dollars and activate it


----------



## lyfespan

loving the new Shelby 350gtr

http://youtu.be/GbbNlkP-ZSM?t=1m16s


----------



## Keef

Panda Berry dude in the house !-- What up Lyfespan ?-- 

Rose the thinner leaf plant to the left ?--and looks like U got a smaller one in the middle !


----------



## DirtyDiana

lyfespan said:


> you can do either use it right out of the bottle of stretch your dollars and activate it



Thanks, think I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## giggy

keef, you know better'n bringing in da bug in da bush. bro you got email. if that ppp is as piney as you say i may want to try to get a cut later, and would like some pollen if you get enough. here's a little bud porn, it ain't much but it is what i got. peace


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, you make me want to be a dirt farmer!  Hello Giggy! Pretty flowers!


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? -- Is that some of that BPU ?--- Looks nice whatever it is !-- I'll see what D.D. can do with that PPP --- I got an extraordinary cut from this GG#4 !--Not sure if I caused it or if it is a natural mutation! -- but I was treating sprouts trying to produce mutations! -- The pipe will tell the tale !--- Anyway Giggy I know U had a problem with that '88 g13hp male !--- That was one of the T.E. 's parents !-- I still owe Hippie a T.E. cut !-- I wasn't gonna send him a sick clone !--- Anyway I think I'm gonna put some in soil in a month or so in case they want to travel !-- Plus I'm waiting on a GG#4 male--- Thought I would breed it to my T.E. and make some seed for my peeps and myself !--- GG#4 male on a T.E. mom !


----------



## Keef

If what happened to this GG#4 is what I think happened ----It is No Longer a GG#4 !---


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Panda Berry dude in the house !-- What up Lyfespan ?--
> 
> Rose the thinner leaf plant to the left ?--and looks like U got a smaller one in the middle !




You found it.. the other two of the "reds" are outside in the shed.. Good eye keef.

mojo on the previously called gg4.

Thanks DD...


----------



## Keef

Rose now we have to wait and find out if my first Monster is like Stay Puffed Marshmallow Man or  an unknown Mind Raper !--- Tell U something about my Dawg Pack that survived the Zombie Juice ---They's Werewolves amongst them !---


----------



## Dalahaze

Here is my flower 

View attachment IMG_20160504_220925 (597x1024).jpg


----------



## umbra

That rocks


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> I will join you keef.. 2:25 here..
> 
> Hi DD, how you doing, love your posts and pic's.
> 
> Nes, did you ask me something and i forgot?
> 
> Thinking I might put some plants outside anytime..
> 
> WH, my daughter was/is like that.. we used to have to tell her to put the book down during dinner or if we went out to dinner she always wanted to take a book. She is so much smarter than me... I knew that early. ha. We had two kids, one in the gifted program and one in the resource room. good adult kids both of them. we are lucky.


 
No, Rose, I did not ask you a ?


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> thanks keef, i guess i have farmer genes or jeans. I love that purple strain.
> 
> Here is a pic of the bathtub...View attachment 235698
> 
> 
> View attachment 235699
> 
> 
> View attachment 235700
> 
> 
> Look at that panama red... you can find it, looks a bit different than the newer genetics.


 
Beautiful green jungle you have there Rose.  Now, I am going to ask you a ?.  Are those all clones?


----------



## Dalahaze

g'morning all, a couple more days and renovations will be done  Hope everyone has a happy day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Hope you have a great day. My old ace is dragging this morning. Making pancakes for my Granddaughter. Sure look good,,but me no eat that crap. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dala -- Bud porn for breakfast !--- I like it !


----------



## Rosebud

nes said:


> Beautiful green jungle you have there Rose.  Now, I am going to ask you a ?.  Are those all clones?



the little ones in the front are clones, the ones in the solo cups, the others are all seed... 

Good morning all,

rain and wind like crazy last night. The earth had a good long drink.  I am off to pt. catch you all later.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got so many things to do today.  I don't know where to start.  I know where's my pipe.  Beautiful day sun is out and around 70.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a hot one at the beach !--- Mid 80s ?---  I got 2 plants out of that last batch of treated seed to move to the Dawg Pound !---D.D. say stop for awhile and organize what I got !-- They can't all 6-8 be tetras but they survived when everything else died !--They get a chance to show me something ! I was beginning to think these plants that make 4 leaves at a time were an urban myth !-- They not !-- I'll get D.D. to help me post a pic when U can see what's happening !---They grow like a walk cane !--The grow point is hooked over pointed down !--Never seen nothing like it live !--- It is a girl !-- We'll see about the Dawg Pack !-- Someone once said take the best --leave the rest !--- They are the strongest the breeding produced and I think some of them is werewolves anyway !--- I think I refill the pipe and coffee !


----------



## Keef

Nes yesterday U asked about how many fingers a leaf has !--- Normal pot folds out 2 leaves at a time from a grow point !--- What I got folds out 4 leaves at a time ! --- It is possible it will grow out of it !--but I'm thinking not !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning...:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- I have been entrusted to go get some stamps and get Mothers Day cards and other stuff  in the mail !-- I know they don't pick up until 3 so I'm having trouble getting motivated to get it done --No hurry it's  like 10 here !-- Getting the backyard mowed and trimmed beat me up some !-- I'm moving a little slow !--- and I'm stoned !-- I do it later !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC


----------



## Keef

Happy Anniversary D.D. !--- Hey ya'll it went down like this --- I ask her to marry me and she said --ask me again next year !--So I did !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Happy Anniversary D.D. !--- Hey ya'll it went down like this --- I ask her to marry me and she said --ask me again next year !--So I did !--


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ....You two....
    Its a Beautiful day here in the P.N.W.   Just had a great wake & bake with the neighbor, sitting on the patio looking at the Olympic mountains  Having tea & Papaya....Nice    
              Getting ready ride the bicycle into town for a hour half Tai Chi class...
     hope to make it about 5-6 miles ea. way.... 

           Pleeese stay High .....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Pretty girls Rose.


----------



## Keef

I got a bicycle !--- Got a brand new bike so I would start getting some excercise !--- Rode it the beach easy ride hardly had to pedal !--- On the way home we had a 35 mph head wind !---I had to carry the bicycle home !--That's  where it sits to this day ! ---Fool me once !---I saw this guy at the beach the other day had a 3 wheel trike with balloon tires ---Big a** kite was pulling him down the beach at about 35 mph !-- I looked at D.D. and she say No !-- U break too easy ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

The coolest thing I've seen out here on our Island is this guy in our neighborhood who rides his old banana seat bicycle with his surfboard! Got a rack to hold it beside him! Would not be safe for this "Lucy!" And, I'd be too tired to surf once I got over there, if I got over there!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good afternoon everyone!  Happy Cinco De Mayo!  24 years of marriage! Success! We're both still alive! Cannot think of anyone else I would rather spend my time with! Love you man!


----------



## giggy

keef hippie and yoop said to tell you hello.


----------



## giggy

dd and keef happy a-day, hope you two have many more.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy Anniversary DD and Keef!!!!A most awesome couple!View attachment brandy bud rose.jpg


Giggy, hi, nice to see you this week. 

WH thanks.


----------



## Keef

Thanks all !----When we met she was totally stressed out --That kind of twitching eye stressed out !-- We were sitting in my porch swing out back under a big oak tree !-- I was telling her she had to learn to relax !--- Then I pulled out a joint and said --U know what this is ? -- She said no !--I showed her what it was !--I said --do like me !-- I was bombed by the time she inhaled !--  That was the day she learned to relax !--- I convinced her I could read her mind by bringing her a cold diet coke and some munchies when we finish the joint ! ---She don't fall for that anymore !


----------



## umbra

some moms and babies for Mother's Day holiday


----------



## oldfogey8

nice rose, rose...


----------



## oldfogey8

nice greens, umbra as well...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Lovely Umbra.


----------



## DirtyDiana

You can call yours yoga pants if you want... 
I'm going to call mine what they really are:  wine drinking, couch pants.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- That series of pics tells the tale !--- How many mothers U keeping ?-- Most pics are about bud !-- This is the tale of how U get there over and over again consistently !---Long ways between seed and bud !


----------



## umbra

I have 6 moms. Next up is going to be King Louis 13th, took 96 clones and expect to thin that down by the time it is to put them in the garage.


----------



## Keef

Thanks for the 411 Umbra !--- Take more clones than U need --Keep the best --leave the rest ! -- A lot is riding on this next cycle !-- This upcoming power outage making me sit down and have a long talk about where  I'm at and where I want to be !--- We got proven girls from  "several" varieties but I'm torn !-- Ain't nothing wrong with anything I got but--- Sooner or later I have to move off the well traveled paths !--- Turn loose and find my own way !---- That story of Umbra's about the man turning down $5,000 for a clone ---That the kinda plants I want to make !


----------



## mrcane

giggy said:


> keef hippie and yoop said to tell you hello.



Where is that Hippie?? sure miss him round here &  Yoop....Were they hanging out 
..made it to town and back...:
     I am ready for a smoke :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I will join you Cane.


----------



## Keef

Made us a couple fine cannacaps each -- chasing them with some vegetarian pork skins !--and a pipe and maybe some oil !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

I said the pig was vegetarian!


----------



## yarddog

Drinking some cold beer, and up potting seedlings and plants.     The secret life of a pot farmer.    "What did you do after work?".  Me: " watched TV".  Lol.   I don't even have a subscribed tv service.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog how's that BPU-X-B.B.  doing ?--- I didn't really get that blueberry smell until about 3 weeks into bloom but she's nice !-- Been checking that GG#4 mutant !--The limbs have to do the same thing or I didn't get it done !-- We'll see ! --- Bred Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B. to my Widow !-- Big Ole Blueberry Widow got to be sexed soon but need to wait till after the power outage !


----------



## Keef

I like my music Dog so we still got cable !--Tonight I'm  stuck watching ---Styx---Grand Illusion / Pieces of Eight concerts on the Vh-1 Classic channel !- back to back !--and get / stay high !---It's a plan !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys. It is 6:23 and I am headed for bed. I hurt my good knee and it is killing me.. I have taken  3,  5 year old hydros... I will tell the ortho tomorrow when I see him. I want some imaging. I won't have any cortisone shots I just want a diagnosis. And i hear you can't have surgery this close to stroke.  I have been gimping around crying all week. Anyway.. thanks for listening.

Umbra the grow was fun to see. Thanks for posting that. 

Giggy, tell those old hippies hi from me. Hope they are happier where they are. 

I got a great surprise in the mail from a very nice man that you guys know... It was smart pots with velcro...How cool is that? They are one gallon.. I needed them, how did he know?  One more hint, he is from the great state of WA. Thank you.  

WH, i haven't forgotten. next week.

Our kids are coming over Friday. That will be nice. Good night peeps.  Special anniversary caps Keef, enjoy.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I have a bpu x mixed.  But I am starting to smell a faint fruity aroma.   I am afraid I have almost killed her.   She is looking poor.    I am still trying to get a handle on when to fed and how often.    I have e two Cline's if her that are throwing out a mass of 2 inch roots though.     Wish I could keep them hydro.  Lol.  Hate to dirty up those pearly white roots!   Rose, I'll be joining you with bad knees in due time.   I have always had loose joints.     Always have issues with my knees.


----------



## Keef

Rose do U take Chondroitin/ Glucosamine and /or a fish oil for your knees regularly ?-- U should be !--- U gonna have to get off it and stay off it till it heals some !-- Don 't do nothing that hurts your knee !--- Tell that trainer they better back off !-- They don't want me to come up there !--

Dog U told me that once before and I forgot !--There was some fine mothers Umbra  bred to that BPU male and that "B" stands for Blackberry Kush ! --- U get a blackberry pheno we might have to talk !--- No if U wanted a B.B. --I think we could find U one !---


----------



## Keef

Rose the knee it don't move anymore than absolutely nessesary! ---Do U understand that it is inflamed and the inflammation will not go away unless U allow it to some time to rest !-- and while I'm on a roll does your doctor have U take a baby aspirin everyday ?---If not why not !--- No trainer! -No PT!-- until the knee quit hurting or I call the DEA and report U for growing weed !


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Keef, I do take two baby aspirins every day and I have not trained anything that involved the knee/leg.  I don't take fish oil, i guess i should.  At pt the did ultrasound and interferential machine and that really helped. I will stay off it more.  I am seeing the doc in the morning. Thank you for caring Keef.  I take turmeric twice a day every day for pain.. have for a long time and ginger. I eat salmon once a week, but that probably isn't enough.

YD, i am sorry you know the pain. I hope you get better soon. 
Sorry i complained, but I had to.. I am not a cryer and I was this week. damnit.   I will be better soon. 

Good night really this time.


----------



## Keef

I got to say that was an empty threat !--- Calling the DEA --For anything --Is not something I would feel comfortable doing ---ever--- for any reason !--- If I was lost and the only way I could find my way would be to call them ? ---I'm gonna have to find my own way or just stay lost !---


----------



## Keef

Good night Rose !


----------



## umbra

Rose take it easy


----------



## yarddog

Keef what smoking on?  Got you all wacked up tonight. Haha


----------



## Keef

Dog -- We had some cannacaps --Then we smoked a pipe of this nice weed --- I opened a new hash oil cartridge of some Caramel Kush hash oil and screwed it onto that V-stick !---What did U ask ? --


----------



## Keef

Dog --This hash oil in an e-cig cartridge ? This is what's coming to the dirty south  when prohibition ends !--This particular cartridge is a half mil. of CO2 extracted hash oil --I think it has something like 60% THC !--One toke is equal to about 3 tokes of a good 20% THC weed !--Except there is no smell of burning weed ! It would be hard to tell a nicotine E-cig from a hash oil vape pen !--- In my area I would feel safe carrying one around it just looks like an e-cig !--Keef is  after the machine that makes such an oil !--


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...going to do a little shopping for some  oils tomorrow..to take back east...what you think?get the highest THC % and highest %cbd..that they have..need to load up on edible also, my 87yr old aunt called and asked if I could bring some more of those gummy bears with me....


----------



## Keef

Cane I hope U don't plan to travel dirty !--- Do your shopping package it and ship it home !-- Travel clean and no worries !-- Know that all High THC oil are not created equal !-- They can vary from 50% THC up to 70% !--In different varieties !--  I think U should get yourself a high THC Indica and a high THC Sativa -- Different effect !-- Some high CBD oil like AC/DC -- Little bit of indica at night U be just fine !--- us U can smoke it in front of people without getting a second glance !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank you Rose,,,i wasnt worried. Your word is gold to me. 
By the way your Daughter probably takes after you,,,thats why she is so smart.
I loved books when i was younger,,not so much now,,because i Google everything, ,,lol.
When i was in Prison i read alot. Had plenty time on my hands. :smoke1:

Got to get ready. Today is show and tell and we are taking Mr Nibbles, ,her Dwarf Rabbit to school. She is very excited. 
Hope yall all have a wounderful day. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Wow ...passed out last night..Morning O.F.C...
Got a tea and I'm ready for fryday:48:


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   It's Friday!   What can I say?!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, I feel better this morning.. Keef, ha, i woke up at 2 am and thought, I do take fish oil, but i have been forgetting it.... So i will get back on that, thank you.  I am sorry I unloaded on you guys last night, I had just had it.. But I think maybe i am going to be strong now.

Cane, that class I went to tells you how to make tootsie rolls, want the recipe? I hope your trip is not too hard..
OF, i see you down there, foxgloves coming up.View attachment DSCF0066.jpg


View attachment DSCF0070.jpg


View attachment DSCF0068.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Beautiful Rose. 
 I do love foxglove, the other day I took a truck load to the compost dump...they overtake my place..
Tootsie rolls.cannot eat them sticky teeth candy just can't do it  But thank you....


----------



## mrcane

What a beautiful day...:48:.....please enjoy your smoke...


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Waiting for the rain...


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Rose, I'm glad you feel better today.  D.D. Keef Happy Anniversary.  Cane wishing you a safe trip.  

Just got done water all the babies.  All are look good.  Windy day going to 74 today sun is shining.  Going to have a outdoor day.  Cause, it is going up in the 80's tomorrow and, so, on.  First thing first it time for bowl and more coffee.  Have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Sorry I got up early stayed up awhile then went back to bed !---Do my own late Wake and  ake !


----------



## umbra

I am doing wake and ache as well


----------



## Keef

I just dropped a letter but Umbra some days Wake and Ache seems more appropriate! ---


----------



## Keef

Rose ask Cane about making tootsie pops--- I'm convinced that U can't cover that taste in edibles !--- That's  why I prefer caps !-- Skip the taste altogether !-- I had the gummy bears and the hard candy and there is no hiding that taste !


----------



## DirtyDiana

My dentist said I needed a crown. I was like, I know right?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Beautiful flowers Rose! Don't think I've ever seen Foxglove in person-- really unique & pretty. I'm having my wake & ache-- it's morning to me! Start my work week tonight; will try & check in when I can.  Hope you all have a good weekend & I hope mine is very boring!


----------



## Keef

I just don't know about that mutant GG !-- D.D. said we gotta do something about that Blueberry Widow! -- I was breeding "Trips" my boy out of  Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. to the T.E. and he had his way with my Widow without my consent !--- They made good babies !--- The BPU-X-B.B. -x- T.E. working it too !-- I only got room for one so the best blueberry got to earn the right to live ! -- 

Zombie Juice Report !
I killed all but 3-4 sprouts with my Zombie Juice --Any stronger and I kill them all !-- Any weaker and it won't do the trick !-- I guess it's  like fishing !--Everything can be perfect --bait- gear -everything !--Don't mean U catch a fish everytime !-- It's not like I can go to someone who can teach me this stuff !-- What does success look like in these new plants ? -- I learn something new each time !-- They say I'm hard headed and don't know when to quit !-- When I got what I come after then I'll quit !--I got tunnel vision on this the way U can only get from the brain damaged !- --Burn a hole with that focus !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Real world problem:  got my oil cartridges mixed up-- high CBD or high THC? !


----------



## DirtyDiana

What about you Umbra, any real world problems? Too many clones? Too much bud to trim?


----------



## Keef

I think it's this one !--What was the question ? -- One of them got high THC dat's for true ! --Too late for me to tell that apart !!----I just hit them both --I don't care !-- I think it's  that other one !-- Let me see !


----------



## mrcane

Back from the store got some traveling goodies..hit it right on edible candies from 10Mg THC to 80Mg buy four get one free....got a pen with a couple of the stores made indica cartridges they had ,no THC % on the label I asked the guy how much they had,he said They are Strong...
Looks to me that the dispensaries are going to be all recreational with some having medical also..the laws seem to be going backwards....


----------



## Keef

Cane U know U should really hit that cartridge just to be sure !--


----------



## Keef

Just screw the cartridge onto the end of the V-stick and inhale!!---- The battery should already be charged !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps.  

So went to the ortho had some films, torn meniscus and bone on bone arthritis. No surgery this close to stroke, and no cortisone as it makes my bp go up... I got pain pills for 
tonight.  I am a lot better than a few days ago.. onward and upward.


----------



## Keef

Feel better Rose !-- How much was that stem cell treatment ? --I think me and U need the whole body treatment !--- Get a IV bag full of stem cells and let them little buggers rebuild the body to specs !--- Get rid of all the age related ailments --fix the skin -eyes -joints and everything !--- That's  my dream right there !--


----------



## Rosebud

I think it was 8 grand..how cool would that be. Smoking some pot with my wonderful daughter. god i love having her home... Lets do the stem cells Keef.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> What about you Umbra, any real world problems? Too many clones? Too much bud to trim?



Too many clones means plenty of transplanting. I'm still working on last harvest and still trimming. My vape cartridge doesn't seem to work. Battery is charged and plenty of oil, but not vaporizing...not that just stinks.


----------



## Keef

I know Rose !--- It don't have to be the cure to aging !---I could be happy with getting a rebuild and putting of the effects of aging for a hundred years or so !-- Sent D.D. off to work with her new Vape pen instead of a pipe !-- Make me worry less !-- She gets off in the morning it'll be waiting for her !-- She ask me which I like best the oil or flowers ? --- I told her --I prefer whatever is at hand and will get me high !--- Been have some trouble communicating with ole lefty today !-- Got this new heated neck pillow that helps !-- D.D. used it last week when she had migraines !-- Tell Baby Rosebud greetings from the O.F.C. !


----------



## yarddog

Checking in ofc.     Been changing a half set of tires on my daily today.       Us country boys don't need to pay to change tires.    Give me a 2x4 and some pry bars and I'll get it done.  Ima eat me some supper.   I'll have to catch up to your guys later.    Y'all been talkative.


----------



## WeedHopper

Shade Tree Mechanic, ,,,:rofl:


----------



## yarddog

^^^ it's not hard at all when you know the technique. 
    My two hands provide so much.  They are the only thing that keeps us afloat most times.       Between bringing the bread home, and keeping us from spending money on inflated labor rates.  Lol.   I'm working on making a static balancer, then I'll be all set.    Free and done right at the same time.


----------



## Keef

I ain't saying  nothing as long U didn't use a little Gas and a match to seal the bead to the rim !--No those were little tires !-- Never mind !


----------



## yarddog

Haha, yeah not  this time keef.


----------



## Keef

I don't know what that meant --- I was just making stuff up to sound cool !


----------



## oldfogey8

Rose - I have pretty high blood pressure. I have been taking Hawthorne and chelated magnesium for a couple or few months. Brought my bp down to normal(from (140 or 150 over 100 to 110). Sorry you are in pain. It surely is lousy getting older...


----------



## Keef

OF --Do U eat weed regularly ? -- I just pack decarbed trim into empty OO gel caps !--  2-3 caps--2-3 times a day and U can drop that blood pressure even more !-- Plus it's a nice attitude adjustment !-- Help whatever is wrong with U !--


----------



## Dalahaze

Hi all, I have been busy. I hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## Keef

What up Dala how U been ? -- How's  renovations ? --Bet you'll be glad when that is finished !


----------



## lyfespan

oldfogey8 said:


> Rose - I have pretty high blood pressure. I have been taking Hawthorne and chelated magnesium for a couple or few months. Brought my bp down to normal(from (140 or 150 over 100 to 110). Sorry you are in pain. It surely is lousy getting older...



hawthorne berry, grape seed extract, garlic, celery seed extract, i know there are a few more i cant remember off the top, but i have used all of these while running high doses of hormonal steroids to correct the sides of high BP and heart health. they do work and well, especially hawthorne berry at 1600 mgs 3 times a day


----------



## SmokinMom

Just a quick pop in to say hello to my elders.  Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> OF --Do U eat weed regularly ? -- I just pack decarbed trim into empty OO gel caps !--  2-3 caps--2-3 times a day and U can drop that blood pressure even more !-- Plus it's a nice attitude adjustment !-- Help whatever is wrong with U !--



:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Just a quick pop in to say hello to my elders.  Hope you have a great weekend.



What you talking bout willis,,,Elders?,,i aint wearing suspenders yet,,,,my Wife wont let me. Lol
I want some though cause i scratched all my *** off yrs ago and cant keep my pants up.


----------



## oldfogey8

hey keef - i eat my brownies on a daily basis on my non-working days. i would not be able to perform my duties at work if i ate them everyday unfortunately. wish i could. on the bright side though i only work 3 or 4 days a week so i am only working myself to death half the week...


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning all.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- What up Smoking Mom ? ---Was I bad ?


----------



## yarddog

Morning dala.    Moving slow this morning.


----------



## Keef

I move slow every morning Dog ?- What U fixing today ?--Or -are U riding ?---- I got plenty stuff needs to be fixed !--- Got a hot tub needs wiring but before that I need to fix the garage door opener fixed !--Then the central air broke ---Got it fixed !--garage door not working again !----Realized my neighbor was never gonna replace the fence he tore down because it was on his property !-- He would have a hard time parking his boat there if there was a fence !--So I gotta put a fence up ---I will pay money to stop that sh** !--I shoulda burned the place down before they moved in!!-- bastid !--- Think he's  gonna take advantage of a crippled up crazy vet !--- Let's play !---the fence -then -Perhaps I will have to defend myself physically! ---then get back to the hot tub  !--After the garage door is fixed again! --Ain't nothing worthwhile easy !--I gonna get lit and not worry about it ---Ain't nothing I can do about anything right now !


----------



## yarddog

Fixing today keef.   Got PA in laws truck almost done.  Should fire it up today.     Your not the only one behind.  I need to build a fence too.    I had a guy come out the other day while I was at work to try and take his dirt bike I fixed without paying me.    My chow chow stopped him.   I am going to fence in the entire lot, driveways and all.   Id like to get the fence before get that pitbull.    I have an invisible fence, but would feel better with a physical fence. It's  beautiful day to ride, I'll be wrenching on a ragged Ford all day.  Lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
a beautiful morning here, smoking some purple haze with my daughter,, nice.

Going to make hash today...


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose and little Rose !--- Hope ya'll have a great day !---  
Dog --- I've finally accepted the fact that just because my mind still knows how to do lots of stuff --The body isn't capable of performing the task !---We got the money !--I just don't like people coming around my house cause I grow mutant marijuana !---I just don't think some people would understand --
About mutant marijuana !-- I'm starting another batch of seed to be treated !--- That mutant GG has me motivated ! --- There are  some strange Dawgs back there too !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

I got this Werewolf Dawg Thang needs to be sexed soon !--- Mane I can't wait till some of these mutants start coming out of bloom !--- I might need to see a counselor! --- U know how growing weed is addictive ?---Well -- I just went looking for a Frankenplant !--- I can't help it !--I'm like way deep in the dark side !---Making Monsters ? --- It's  like a drug !---


----------



## Dalahaze

My husband is smoking ribs in the smoker now, got four slabs going for a get together we have planned for this evening. I'm making home made coleslaw and a sour creme pound cake. We are serving the ribs with BBQ beans, coleslaw and curly fries....all home made of course. I hope everybody is having a good day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Just got thru mowing my yard,,,time for a cold Beer. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lyfespan

good morning peoples


----------



## WeedHopper

Good morning :rofl:


----------



## Keef

What up Lyfespan ? -- U hanging in there Cuz ?
Double Green Santa today !--- Giggy I got those seed Thanks !--Now the other Green Santa box I opened and found the other seed !--and sat there for a moment looking at something that would puzzle another !-- I was looking at a fine example of old school shipping !----I dove right in and got my hands all dirty !---Yup!-I was right !--- U da man !


----------



## Keef

Hopper --come mow mine it's too hot for me to be out there  !

Dala--- U got to give me some time to adjust !---I get confused so easily !


----------



## umbra

We had quite the drama here last night. The divorced couple were moving out and she was there with her new sugar daddy, and he was there with 3 of his friends. I'm guessing 1 of the other neighbors knew something was going to happen. A big fight starts out about money, next thing you know sheriff deputies come out of nowhere. Took a good hour before they all settled down. They started up again this morning. Nothing like moving in the rain with armed security standing at their door. So its time to roll a big fatty and watch from my front porch.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope cant mow no mo. I be drinking my cold beer.


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  Been doing some thinking  about the grow room that tj and me will make. I figure it will be a good year before it is all set up.  Or, maybe short. Happy Week End.  Time for a bowl and having tea tonight.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I think it'll still be there tomorrow! ----

Umbra getting lit and people watching be one of my favorite past times !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes -U gonna build a grow room ? - If U were to explain your limitations --How much U want to spend ? --What do U want to do in the grow room ? -- I knows some people's who might know a thing or 2 about grow rooms !--To run a continuous garden U gonna need at least 2 places to grow !--Tell us what U want to do !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> What up Lyfespan ? -- U hanging in there Cuz ?
> Double Green Santa today !--- Giggy I got those seed Thanks !--Now the other Green Santa box I opened and found the other seed !--and sat there for a moment looking at something that would puzzle another !-- I was looking at a fine example of old school shipping !----I dove right in and got my hands all dirty !---Yup!-I was right !--- U da man !



yeah i do ok, just got 2 nice slabs of dewaxed bho back from the processor 131gr from 2 units not to bad


----------



## umbra

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOSFCEcp2AQ[/ame]


----------



## Dalahaze

Dinner was good, company finally left. We have lots of yard work to do tomorrow, it was nice to just relax today and enjoy the company of friends. I hope everyone enjoys their weekend.


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan ---We be struggling  to grow enough for ourselves with the supper bugs we got and stuff but I think we finally got a handle on it !-- Got a nursery / cloning station over a bathtub and a big a** grow in a walk in closet !--- Down here in Texas if U don't grow it or have friends in high places ?--Ain't nothing around but brickweed !--- I watch U free state people and your struggles and try to learn from U guys !--- When prohibition ends for us D.D. wants out the hospital !--- I think finding a niche ahead of time will put me in good shape !--- I want to generate around a hundred grand a year from the least amount of work !--I don't want to be out there trying to compete with others wholesaling to dispensaries !--- I don't want to grow the same thing everyone else will be growing !--- No hope of breeding something extraordinary in a walk in closet !---I got the skills so genetic modification be my game !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Too many clones means plenty of transplanting. I'm still working on last harvest and still trimming. My vape cartridge doesn't seem to work. Battery is charged and plenty of oil, but not vaporizing...not that just stinks.



Real world problems!


----------



## DirtyDiana

On call tonight!  Pretty stoned right about now.... 
Rose, so sorry about your knee.  Hope you have a quick recovery; kinda hard to be a farmer with a bad knee! Hello YD!  Seems every day can be a struggle just to get by-- that's why our great mother earth gave us cannabis!  Ok, more coffee!


----------



## Keef

I got a nicotine E-cig hangs around my neck on a lanyard !-- Got several batteries that all fit the cartridges !-- Sometime the battery can be good but the heating element burned out !-- Looking forward to switching to hash oil !---The oil will certainly work in the e-cig system I use !-- Mine is about the size of a perfecto  cigar and holds 2 mil. --- I could fill that thing up with oil once a month and be stoned all the time !---Got to have me one them 'sheens !-- Save the choice kolas and oil the rest !--- I don't think these people have a clue what's gonna be available after prohibition ends !--


----------



## Keef

See I got side tracked !--All I wanted to say was-- I like Strawberry Cookies !--O.K. !---Good Weed !


----------



## DirtyDiana

For all you "nurses" out there-- 

View attachment FB_IMG_1462666166519.jpg


----------



## umbra

ostpicsworthless:yikes


----------



## Dalahaze

Mrs. Rose, I sure hope you knee heals quickly and mostly pain free. Sad to hear about this latest turn of events for you. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Nes -U gonna build a grow room ? - If U were to explain your limitations --How much U want to spend ? --What do U want to do in the grow room ? -- I knows some people's who might know a thing or 2 about grow rooms !--To run a continuous garden U gonna need at least 2 places to grow !--Tell us what U want to do !


 
Evening Keef, the space I have is about 12' by 5'.  And, all ready has a air conditioner.  I figure, I would start with the liner for the floor first.  Something like white rubber.  Then, I will take it from there.  I'm not going to rush it.  Got to clean out the space first.  Where am I going to put every thing I don't know.  It will get done.  I'm happy with my grow so far.  I got two BPU X BB. sprouted out of the dirt.  Right, now I have lights on for 24 (veg).  I got to fix the timer.  And, it is giving me a hard time.  Wish, tj was here.  His Dad is in rehab now and he stated tonight to leave him alone.  He refuses to do anything.  He can not even feed himself.  I'm sad.


----------



## ness

Time for a :bong2: and I'm still drinking tea.


----------



## ness

I'm going to see what is on the tube for tonight. Have a High night.


----------



## Keef

Nes -12-x-5 ft. --- U can do a nice grow in that much space !--It's  a good idea to have a plan !-- 

I got 4 survivors out that last group of seed !-- 2 show the signs I'm looking for and 2 "look" normal ! -- They's some strange sh** growing back there !--- I guess that science teacher in high school who promised to pass me with a "C" no matter what !---If I would just stay away from her daughter -- Would believe I'd be doing genetic doubling on weed one day !----Told the lady several times my middle name was not "Trouble" !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Stoned & at the pizza place!


----------



## Keef

Oh!- My !- Gawd !--- I was watching the local news people needs to tell me stuff !-- I was National Marijuana Prohibition Day or something ? --- Anyway -- There was a bunch of people gathering signatures and waving signs and stuff to get a petition on the ballot that would allow a LEO the option of issuing a ticket for small amounts of weed !-- That may not sound like much in the free world but this is Texas --the belly of the beast !--I wonder just how much about medical mj that crowd even knew about !--- I can't move to a free state !--These people gonna need me !


----------



## Keef

Just so we all clear !-- I do not have the guts to go sign that petition !-- Not El Pollo Loco !---Nope!---I want to but just can't !


----------



## Keef

To that NORML Chapter somewhere near the beach somewhere in South Texas !---- I'm sorry !--If I could I would have been in the front line on that walk for legalization! --- I grow weed ya'll!-- I just can't risk it !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop!
Free weed!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.   Headed out to have a tea with the chickens and Smoke ...:48:
      Happy Mothers Day Moms....


----------



## oldfogey8

Happy Mothers Day to all the moms on MP. And I hope all your mothers are happy and healthy(yes, plants as well)...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
 Cane I thought U were headed east !-- I'm kicked back in my easy chair getting my swerve on !--- I wasn't able to visit mom on mothers day this year but I'll be on the horn to her later !--- 
Kinda got the grow on auto pilot until after the power outage Wednesday! -- I'm ready to move the next run out of the nursery and into where they gonna be till harvest !--- A few of them haven't been been sexed yet !--but I got no other place to sex them !-- Looks like it'll be about one third T.E. -One third B.B. --One third a mix of GG#4 -- Some Bubblicious and some plants that haven't been sexed !--We gonna all have a good 2016 summer grow ?


----------



## Keef

My people I been thinking about this awhile !--- Making these mutants --the base of my "Zombie Juice" is ----Surflan AS -- A " Pre-Emergent" Weed Killer !-- I started at one part in 8,000 parts of water then add the other stuff !-- That ain't where it's at but it's  in the ballpark !--- Look up " Inducing Polyploidy with Surflan " -- That's  where I started !-- The stuff is poisonous don't get it on U !--Better yet don't try this !-- Even at the right strength this is a crap shoot !--- Roll those dice a lot times without winning !


----------



## Keef

I got a question about natural mutations !--- I'm lit up and this Mutant GG has me baffled !-- It was not treated but was germinated in used seed starting soil that I had used to start mutants in !--- I had not noticed right away but the first 2 limbs look like siamese twin limbs (on each side) oblong like an oval race track instead of being round !--- The top of the limbs are a mass of leaves and hard to see the grow point which is bent downward !-- Where there should be one grow point producing 2 leaves at a time there are 2 grow points side by side producing 2 leaves each !---I took one limb as a clone and removed all but this mutant limbs on the plant !---Anybody ever heard of anything like this ?


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC, Happy Mother's Day all you Mothers. I see stuff all the time. I never knew what fascinating was until I grew out some cantaloupe skunk and I saw it. All very natural freaks pop up every now and then.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning peeps,,and happy MD to all you Mothers and Keef. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I don't think I did this Umbra I think it's  natural !-- I still grow it out and see how it smokes !--- If it doesn't produce at least some limbs like this it's just a curiosity !--- No doubt I'm jacking with the genetics but I want a plant that has grow points that  make 4 leaves at a time !---- Looks like some of the Dawgs are doing something strange but I'm not sure what !--


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --Working on a most glorious buzz at the beach Cuz !--- Yeah!--Happy Mothers Day --I got side tracked !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, happy mothers day to all of you.

Daughter and I smoked some hash this morning and trying to go out to breakfast... DD, i hope your shift wasn't too hard on you.

Hi Nes, I see you down there, as well as cane and umbra... beautiful day here,, my bathtub exploded in growth... got planting to do..yikes 

Keef, I took fish oil, thanks.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Just took my first hit.  That hit the spot.  Keef sure wishing much luck on the Mutants.  My next thought on the grow room is the light situation.  I need lights that don't eat up a lot of elect. This is going to be fun building a grow room.  I have my bathroom for veg.  So, I have a lot of space for cloning, I think that is what, I'm going to do clones mostly.  It seems the way to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose and Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## ness

Good Morning Rose, Happy Mother Day.  Glad to see you have a good time with your daughter.  Take it easy.  I'm waiting on a call from my daughter.


----------



## ness

Back to the drawing board again.  Going to carpet clean today, got to get it done.  Have a Great Day. :tokie:


----------



## mrcane

Happy Mother's day...Rose glad that you are with your daughter...have a great day):
This papaya is starting to cure up, smelling & tasting a lot better,been in the jars now bout 5days humidity 65 to 67% @ 61*  Headed east tomorrow.for two weeks ..should they be burped daily...could I put some 62 % Bovida packs in them and leave them.. 

View attachment 20160508_101030.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, You know who would know that is Dalahaze.. She would know. I have never used them. If we don't get an answer before you leave, i will call and ask the grow shop.

We went out to breakfast.. son, daughter, son in law mr rb.. it was good, it is a dive with great food. corned beef hash.. red potatoes...yum

Hope you guys are all having a good day.


----------



## mrcane

Cool thanks Rose...I will have a good sitter for everything and he would surely be happy to burp them.the little ones are looking great there roots are digging into the FFOF & loving it...will get an update ..been busy...Smoke break....picked up a little GG#4 this morning:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice Mrcane.


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Smoke break ? -- Right on time !--Been overcast with some sprinkles !-- Cane I hope U flying that would  be a hard drive !-- I hope U shipped your goodies ahead of U !--- How be that GG#4 ?


----------



## Keef

My Momma told me quit complaining about being old !


----------



## oldfogey8

in my opinion they should be burped daily or left open for a bit(like a hour if your rh in your house is not bone dry) daily, cane. i always try to get my jars below 65 before i start burping. i have not had issues with mold but from what i have read, above 65 is ripe for mold. the boveda packs are good for once you have gone below the 60% range, ie when you are fully cured, to kind of keep it on the edge of fresh and smokable...


----------



## oldfogey8

the boveda are nice for longer term storage. i have some smoke from 2012 or 13 that still tastes nice and has an unusual buzz that i have been preserving with 62 bovedas since i cured it.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Oldfogey, I will have my neighbor burp them daily..keep an eye on the Rh till it hangs out around 60ish 
Keef the GG is Chill....another:48:


----------



## Keef

Light it up !--- D.D. on the way to work !--Got nothing to do but get high !-- Wait !--There was something ? --Oh !- Nope it's gone !--


----------



## Keef

Ya'll da Devil !--- U know I got a problem letting seed for a new variety just sit idly by !-- So I got a few PPP seed out of Nirvana seed !-- A potent indica --I have had problems growing  a pure indica so I gotta start them alongside this next batch of treated seed !--- Then some GDP-X-Black Rose seed showed up !-- I was denied on my first attempt !--but time for a rematch !-- Sounds like some other dankness might come this way soon too  !-- They better hurry up and do something about prohibition cause I am almost to the legal plant limit !


----------



## WeedHopper

My ancestor from my Mothers side. My Papa Parker lived to be 99 and smoked bull Durham from the time he was 9yrs old. Was a mean old bastage to me and my sister. He was my great great grandfather, ,,so Kwana/Quanah would have been my great great great great grandfather i guess,,,whatever,,,im kin to the guy. Lol 
My Sister knows because of Ancestry.com,,, and of course my Mother already knew.
Oh,,,and you ride a Shortbus if you think my last name is Parker. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanah_Parker


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- My peeps seem to either die violently young or break a hundred !---U hear Rose talking about that stem cell treatment for her knee ? --- They have to put them where they want them to repair damage !--One last breakthrough where they can give them IV and have them migrate to any damaged tissue and become the repair !--- I'm gonna be growing some weed in about 50 years we can't even imagine yet !


----------



## WeedHopper

Medical Science is why im still alive.  I died twice when i got shot according to my surgeon and my Wife. And then there was the OPEN Heart Surgery.  Had a Heart Attack ,,,You guys stopped my heart,,, to fix it. And im still here,,,Medical Science is my God...Yehaaaaaaaaa
Oh and a couple bad Harley accidents because stupid *** morons cant see bikers on bikes.


----------



## Dalahaze

Good morning all. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
What up Ms. Dala U up early !
We getting some rain this morning !
Ugh!--Need my pipe !--
Wake and Ache !-- Bake that Ache !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rain,rain,rain,,,morning folks.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, kind of a cloudy blustery day. Kids are gone. It was fun having them here.. 

My plants in the bath have exploded... they need more room stat.. Hope you are all well and stoned this morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--- What I don't like is when they take off like that at different times !-- I got that problem right now !--chop back the bigger one then the others take off !-- Give me a headache !
 Hopper U staying dry ? --


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Keef, how are you doing today?  I got me some gardening to do.. can i borrow your knees?   I am doing better, used a cane all weekend and it helps.  Spring is here.. I love spring.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose have you had surgery on your knees?
Just curious.  I had a Motorcycle wreck when i was 17,,,broke my left knee in several places, ,,i only have half a knee cap left. Sounds like gravel when its cold or rainy.


----------



## Rosebud

No surgery and now i can't because of my ...stroke. My daughter told me to say my left arm is on sabbatical. It will be back to work in no time.. Anyway.. the knee is so much better today. rest is an amazing thing.  Thanks for asking WH, not crying anymore.. yay.

Good morning YD.. nice to see you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Just thinking you would be crying bothers me Rosebud . Glad your feeling better Mam.


----------



## Rosebud

Don't worry, no crying here. I just don't do that very often.. Sorry i unloaded on you guys. Hugs WH.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Sun is shining today and it going into the 80's.  All is good at the home stead.  Have a nice day. :tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper

I am a big softy when it comes to Women. I hate to see Women cry,,,bothers me alot.  My Wife and Granddaughter has that figured out. Lol


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Up early, doing laundry, dishes, and cleaned the pool filters. Also watered all the plants before lights out. Dogs are on the mole hunt, either that or we are digging trenches for an irrigation system, lol. Diggers gonna dig. These dogs are never happier than when they are hunting something to eat. Yard looks like crap now, but the dogs are very happy. What ya gonna do?


----------



## WeedHopper

Moles,,,thats funny Umbra. I remember when i lived in Medler Cali (outside Bakersfield ) my Dads Boss payed me a dollar per tail to catch moles and gophers that were screwing up his reservoirs. In a week i caught 30. My Dad and his Boss freaked out cause that was alot of money for a 10yr old in 1966. He had to rethink his dollar per tail. By the way the tail was just prove of the catch.
By the way ,,my father died of a Heart Attack the next yr. He was 36. Very sad day for me and my Mom and little sister.


----------



## yarddog

So many times, your best memories are followed by your worst.    
Afternoon all.    I've been fighting with bcbs.  Seems my coverage was terminated.    Though I had no idea, since they was still pulling over $150 a week out of my check.     Smh.    Glad to see everyone doing ok.  I still miss the hippie.   And yoop.   See y'all later.


----------



## Keef

Rose U can use the knees but U gotta take the face awhile too it's not playing nice today !---Been worse though !--- I hope Cane flew and is already on the east coast the very thought of driving from the west coast to the east coast makes me wanna fight somebody !


----------



## Dalahaze

Afternoon all, waiting for the A/C guy to come. I called him this am and he said be after lunch....well it's a good piece after lunch......husband in nice air conditioned office, me....sitting at hot house waiting for a/c guy


----------



## Keef

We did that a couple weeks ago Dala --- Before it was fixed I had a couple new fans for the grow room !-- I'm dreading Wednesday! --- Planned 8 hour power outage !--- I grow aero and I done it before without loosing anything but it sucks !-- Bigger plants it wouldn't be a problem but I got a bunch of freshly rooted clones !--- This weather is killing me --We get a good thunderstorm --clears up-- sun comes out and it gets hot -- Then couple hours later -repeat !--- Made me some caps and pirated D.D. V-stick but the pipe was funny !---4:20 My a** !---I'm getting lit right now !


----------



## umbra

still playing with the pool. down to the last gg#4 nug


----------



## Keef

Umbra don't U just hate it when that happens !--- That's one of those " Real World Problems " --D.D. talks about !


----------



## Dalahaze

Well A/C guy has not shown. I called at 2 pm and got no answer so left message, then called at 4pm and he answered, said he was on a job and may not make it out today, but would call me and let me know, he may come out early in the morning, swears he will get to it as soon as he can. Husband is not happy, he is a friend of the family and I called him and not our A/C company, I thought he would get to it faster. anyway not a happy camper here. I took a picture of one on my flowers, hope you don't mind me sharing. 

View attachment IMG_20160509_160544 (1024x576).jpg


----------



## Keef

Dala we used a small window until to cool best we could but it wasn't that hot yet !

Hey I read the FDA is gonna regulate e-cigs like tobacco products !--- I don't know what that means except may they about to put another tax on something !


----------



## Keef

Frosty !--Dala !- Frosty !
If liking bud porn is wrong --I don't want to be right !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Rose U can use the knees but U gotta take the face awhile too it's not playing nice today !---Been worse though !--- I hope Cane flew and is already on the east coast the very thought of driving from the west coast to the east coast makes me wanna fight somebody !



   Yo all see See ya on the east side ....picked up some Red Soxs tickets check one off for the wife's bucket list...Fenway
 Rose... Hope that my plants don't outgrow my shower while I'm gone...Gonna have my neighbor flip them a week before I get back ..So we can sex them out when I get Home....
      EH gotta go ....One for the road....:48:


----------



## Keef

Safe journey Cane !-- I thought U was there already !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC! Waking & baked already!  I see Umbra has another real world problem: just one nug of GG4 left! Very sad indeed!   Glad you're feeling  better Rose, but keep resting that knee!  Safe journey Cane. What's for dinner?  Need some ideas!


----------



## Rosebud

we had baked chicken..and I am baked.. Hi DD,   glad you made it through another weekend..

Cane, keep in touch, safe travels...regards to your family, preach oil at night maybe.. we will miss ya.
DD, i am trying to only take the hyros once a day,at night.. I heard an addiction specialist on Bill Maher say that not only do they help pain, but they help emotional pain.. I had never heard that before, no wonder addiction is so high.


----------



## Keef

Rose --Keef -Addiction specialist here !--- U can take narcs for a month so regularly without addiction !--U must take a day preferably 2 days a week without any to avoid addiction or at least put it off awhile !-- Even one vicodin every night for a month or so will cause make it very hard on U when U try to skip a dose !--- Mama opium start telling U when it's  time for a dose !--- A month straight U may only have a couple bad days when U stop !---After 6 weeks or so when U quit it gets worse !---Got to skip whole days  every week to avoid addiction !--It just fine for short term pain relief !---


----------



## mrcane

At the airport got the redeye to Boston....:48: 
Baked up pretty good for the flight....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Up watching The Twilight Zone-- my all time favorite show! Even better when toasted! Guess you got to your destiny Cane?


----------



## Dalahaze

G'morning all, watching the sun rise today


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--I be back !


----------



## Dalahaze

A/C working well now, guy came over at 7am this morning and fixed it...me and the hubby are super happy.....so are my girls....they did not like the heat


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.


----------



## Keef

Dala - I bet U was happy to see that repair man ! 

Hey Hopper they getting mad at me yet on that Donald and MJ thread yet ?-- I do love messing with true believers !-- 
I think I got a nice morning buzz working here !--- Polish it up awhile and I'm gonna be O.K. !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Out here they put the A/C units on the roof. I figured it must be a pain to service. My neighbor just had one replaced and they came with a crane. Just lifted it up over the power lines from the street. Mine is on the ground with a fence around it.


----------



## Keef

Mine is outside and anything that will rust doesn't last long because of the Salt air !-- Had a man out to service it last year and told me it needs to be replaced !---So we signed up for one of those  Homeshield policies where U pay a set fee and they pay the rest !-- Had it before !--- plumber , electrician -- AC man ? ---Just call them and they send someone to do the covered repair !--Unfortunately it doesn't cover wiring a hot tub !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning..
put my girls outside yesterday ( well mr rb did)  and it is 45 degrees out there this morning....oh oh..burr.  hope everyone is well and stoned.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose --We had a low last night of 76 and we headed towards 85 this afternoon and windy !-- Then tommorrow I think the front pushes back over us and I hope we get rain so it won't be as hot during the power outage !--- I got 2 choices for tommorrow! -- I can go out today and get a deep cycle 12 volt battery and use it as a portable power source and run my pumps and bubblers thru a DC/AC inverter or I can use a sprayer and open one end of my boxes and spray the roots couple times an hour !-- I hate it when this happens !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Dala - I bet U was happy to see that repair man !
> 
> Hey Hopper they getting mad at me yet on that Donald and MJ thread yet ?-- I do love messing with true believers !--
> I think I got a nice morning buzz working here !--- Polish it up awhile and I'm gonna be O.K. !



Its okay Bro.  Most the things i say on that thread,,is to have fun and get a rise outta ppl. Lol


----------



## umbra

The drama across the street with the move out, got really out of control. I guess reality finally set in. Wifey with the Sugar Daddy, looked into the abyss and saw her life. She had a meltdown of epic proportioned which ended very badly. I feel almost immune to this sort of thing. After 13 years of marriage to a manic/depressive with suicidal tendencies, I learned to turn it off. Very sad to see such self destruction in anyone.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no umbra, that has to be effecting you at some level Bi-polar is what my young neighbor is and almost suicided 4 times.  So scary. Did she die?  
Speaking of neighbors, we are getting new ones with 3 dogs and two little girls.. pta mom... the curtains will be going up shortly, they may smell it but they don't need to see it.


----------



## ness

Good Morning Rose.  I just had to get rid of a male.  Rose do you do all of your growing out side or do you grow in the house to?


----------



## ness

I have to fine the right growing lights for when, I get my grow room up and going.  Then, I will have no outside grow.  Afraid of po po.


----------



## ness

Rose, do you have any suggestions for veg and flowering lights?


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Got up late this morning.  Glad, I don't have much to do today.  Over cast this morning.  Time to water babies.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !--Won't nobody talk to U about lights ?--- I don't know much but U got a few to choose from !-- U should maybe go to that thread in indoor growing about lights !-- Nes some people have strong beliefs in one kind of light or other !---I don't but right now I'm using "Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series"--- U got CFLs  Compact Florescent Lights "-- Florescent tubes like in "T-5"s --Then U got MH --Metal Hilide (?)-- What else ?-- Have U considered a grow tent ?


----------



## Keef

Nes let me take a shot at helping U with grow room set up !-- First- unless U have 2 grow areas or a reliable source to get clones U have to start from seed each cycle !--- The way it works for me is I can keep a clone in veg while another is in bloom !--That way as soon as U harvest U can have something else ready to move into bloom!--- Those grow tents are good to separate grow areas !-- Some things to consider are Heat !--Heat is your enemy !-- how many lights U plan to put in there ?-- more lights --more heat --Air exchange is another worry !--Got to have fans !--- the more plants and light the more air exchange U need ! ----U need to move the heat and used air out and fresh cool air in !---Anyone can clone in an aerocloner like thoe octacloners if U can keep the water temp below 80 degrees !--Start small and build your grow room as it develops !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Oh no umbra, that has to be effecting you at some level Bi-polar is what my young neighbor is and almost suicided 4 times.  So scary. Did she die?
> Speaking of neighbors, we are getting new ones with 3 dogs and two little girls.. pta mom... the curtains will be going up shortly, they may smell it but they don't need to see it.


She had family members come see her and she threw them out. She was screaming that she was having a nervous breakdown. That's about the time the sheriff showed up. They kicked in her door and dragged her out in handcuffs and put her in psych eval for 72 hours. I don't know if she was going to hurt herself or not, but she definitely wanted everyone to know she was hurting. Lots of drama. I'm guessing the move is on hold... for a couple of days at least.  It did bring back some unpleasant memories from my past. Some memories never go away.


----------



## Keef

Yup !--Don't want to dwell on it but we stronger for it Umbra !-- I look back and think --I survived that ?-- These little real world problems I got ain't nothing !--


----------



## yarddog

The best and worst memories are the ones that status a lifetime.    


Any you guys been this baked ??   I know I have


----------



## Keef

Let me get back to helping Nes figure out what to do with a 10 x 5 foot grow space --air conditioner on the end or middle ? --- door in the middle or end ?-- These things can matter in how U set up !--- Remember we in the dirty south--U burn too much power with for no obvious reason the power  company might call the po-po on U !--- So U may have to keep that in mind !-- Get JT to insulate that room to save on AC cost !-- I use the LEDs  for that reason !---  power use = heat !--more heat more power to cool the place !--I hear the T-5s  are good !-- Bugs love some heat so if U can keep a grow in the lower 70's it will help ! --


----------



## Keef

Dog weed don't 'fect me none !-- I just smoke it to be cool !--I ain't ever be that high 'cept maybe that one time !---So I lied !-- I get that way right now !--Watch !--Where's that V-stick !--


----------



## umbra

Rose, I suspect your new neighbor will become the stoner pta mom, lol. Just make sure you're wearing your pot leaf sox when you go over to welcome them to the neighborhood.


----------



## Dalahaze

This is funny 

View attachment JC bush.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I hope so Umbra... I will wear all my hippy stuff when i meet her again. funny. 

Nes, sorry i have been gone all day. I started my grow inside and now it is going outside, but i am in a legal state. I use my bathroom to start clones and to veg. I put the cloner like you have beside my babies or bigger vegging plants but throw a white towel over the hood. Clones don't need a lot of light, think of it as they are growing roots not leaves.. so no strong light. 
I use a T5  like this one.[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hydroplanet-Fluorescent-Included-Horticulture-Gardening/dp/B019J3UPSU/ref=sr_1_41?ie=UTF8&qid=1462918481&sr=8-41-spons&keywords=t5+grow+lights&psc=1[/ame]  Then I have some led's or hps to flower. I like big plants so the led's don't work well for the way i like to grow. so i would probably use a HPS... 1000 W or 600 W depending on your space size.


----------



## Keef

Dala ---If U say so !--- but I'm pretty sure I been Johnny Cash high !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Nes !--Won't nobody talk to U about lights ?--- I don't know much but U got a few to choose from !-- U should maybe go to that thread in indoor growing about lights !-- Nes some people have strong beliefs in one kind of light or other !---I don't but right now I'm using "Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series"--- U got CFLs Compact Florescent Lights "-- Florescent tubes like in "T-5"s --Then U got MH --Metal Hilide (?)-- What else ?-- Have U considered a grow tent ?


 
Keef, I will look into that indoor growing thread.  No, I have not thought of a grow tent.  I'll have to look into that.  Kind of set on the back space of the house for a grow.  Time to Wake and Bake all over again.  Dipping the dogs today for flea's.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes let me take a shot at helping U with grow room set up !-- First- unless U have 2 grow areas or a reliable source to get clones U have to start from seed each cycle !--- The way it works for me is I can keep a clone in veg while another is in bloom !--That way as soon as U harvest U can have something else ready to move into bloom!--- Those grow tents are good to separate grow areas !-- Some things to consider are Heat !--Heat is your enemy !-- how many lights U plan to put in there ?-- more lights --more heat --Air exchange is another worry !--Got to have fans !--- the more plants and light the more air exchange U need ! ----U need to move the heat and used air out and fresh cool air in !---Anyone can clone in an aerocloner like thoe octacloners if U can keep the water temp below 80 degrees !--Start small and build your grow room as it develops !


 
Thank You Keef, that helps.  Looks like I will be cutting a hole in the walls, fun city.  Or, maybe put a stove pipe up though the ceiling and roof.  That sound like a idea.  Good thing is I can do anything around the house to fix it the way I want.


----------



## Keef

Not quite that simple Nes !-- Still got to worry about heat and moving air thru the tent to remove heat from the light !--- I was thinking more of U being able to use 2 tents in that grow space !--One for veg and one for bloom !-- If U can keep using that bathtub for a cloning / veg area then U could use the new area for bloom !--- Not much different than what I'm doing this cycle !--I started a bunch of clones got them rooted in my over the tub veg ----I'll be moving them to my old bloom ( walk in closet) ---veg them up to about 18 inches tall and flip them to 12/12 --While I start getting the next batch ready over the tub !--


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Let me get back to helping Nes figure out what to do with a 10 x 5 foot grow space --air conditioner on the end or middle ? --- door in the middle or end ?-- These things can matter in how U set up !--- Remember we in the dirty south--U burn too much power with for no obvious reason the power company might call the po-po on U !--- So U may have to keep that in mind !-- Get JT to insulate that room to save on AC cost !-- I use the LEDs for that reason !--- power use = heat !--more heat more power to cool the place !--I hear the T-5s are good !-- Bugs love some heat so if U can keep a grow in the lower 70's it will help ! --


 
Keef, I am thinking about the drain for the cast of the water.  That is why I want a rubber floor.   Can make a drain with a washer machine hose.


----------



## Keef

Having a grow like I was just talking about U could just leave it open and just hang some lights from the ceiling !-- Still better to insulate it first !---


----------



## Keef

They got that paint on rubber stuff Nes !-- Flex-Shot ? --- If I were gonna build me a grow room I'd want one with a drain in the floor !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Not quite that simple Nes !-- Still got to worry about heat and moving air thru the tent to remove heat from the light !--- I was thinking more of U being able to use 2 tents in that grow space !--One for veg and one for bloom !-- If U can keep using that bathtub for a cloning / veg area then U could use the new area for bloom !--- Not much different than what I'm doing this cycle !--I started a bunch of clones got them rooted in my over the tub veg ----I'll be moving them to my old bloom ( walk in closet) ---veg them up to about 18 inches tall and flip them to 12/12 --While I start getting the next batch ready over the tub !--


 
Keef, I know nothing about inside tents for a grow.  Got, to dip the dogs.:48:


----------



## Keef

That's why I asked if U could veg over the tub then U don't have to divide your new grow !--If the whole place is on the same light time there's no need to do anything but hang lights all on the same timer !--
The reason I grow aero is because I had no idea how hydroponics worked but when I bought my first cloner and saw how it worked I started building my own !-- All I had to do was put nutes and stuff in water and I was a water pharmer !---Sounds so easy !--Ha !-- One good thing I don't have a problem with humidity since I got no exposed water I run a steady 50 % humity year around !--If I could go back and change anything --I would have started with 3 inch baskets and collars and I would got into the books and learn how to deal with bugs !--- Aero I can do there is an argument about increased terepine and trichome production under LEDS !-- I have no comment on that ---they are what I have to grow with !
Good Luck with the dogs !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef i got some storms coming my way...why you keep sending that crap over here? Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper it stays anchored in the Gulf and just firehosing north !--We don't get it near as bad as U!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got the bugs (spit, spit) on the run again! Looking good in the growroom. My most beautiful plant is my Blueberry Widow-- it's getting huge! Ended up with one nice Purple Haze; hope it's a girl! We have quite a number of Tranquil Elephant & Blueberry and several GG#4 , Bubblicious-- all cloned ladies. Have about 6 or so different ones that need to be sexed. Getting pretty busy!  Just wanna get high by the beach.....


----------



## Dalahaze

G'morning all.


----------



## yarddog

Morning dala and the rest.      DD I read about y'alls bugs,.  I haven't had any yet.       I'm sure I'll get my fair share soon enough.       I have some fine looking hippie dawgs, and some blues in veg, just starting to take off.    Managed to mess up my girls in bloom again.    Not as bad as last time.   Well, I guess it is, just took me longer I mess up.    This grow am being very meticulous with my note keeping so I'll have notes to refer to.    Should help me to stop repeatedly doing the same things wrong.    I'll still get some smoke out of it, so it's all good.     Sick of buying brick.     Cost me more to buy brick than it does to grow my own.   My grow doesn't affect my lungs near as bad either.    I'm afraid to know what all is in brick weed.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Dala, Dog, et al. YD your grows definitely getting better. I wouldn't want to know what is in brickweed either. You can see how Rose is about her meds, here in Cali they are very conscious about how weed is grown and everything is tested for bugs, pesticides, or mold. Without a doubt, when you grow your own, you can control all of those things.


----------



## Rosebud

GOod morning OFC.  YD, I know what you mean about pot making you cough.. other peoples pot. 

DD, i hope you get a girl too. Sounds like you have a lot going on in your grow room. What kind of bugs do you have? 

Took all the plants outside to start to harden off.  Still in the 40's at night but they really like the 80s during the days. The peas are about done, so i can start to plant in the soil soon.  It is fun having lettuce and stuff growing so i can make mr rb a salad anytime.. I hate bag lettuce... slimy stuff. 

I worry more about bugs indoors than out. weird but true.

  Have a good day, bud and i are off to get our blood tests. LOL, who says being retired is no fun. ha.  But there is an avocado bacon tomato omelet with my name on it afterwards..


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,im off to see my Mom. Have a good day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --Ugh!


----------



## Keef

Dog about bugs ? -- U do have one of those jewelers loops ? -- We fight spidermites all the time !--There is no wiping them out and done !-- The sneaky bastids that almost wiped us out is what D.D. has decided are root aphids !---U know those foam collars used in aerocloners ? --- They couldn't survive inside my boxes so they came in from the top and went in between the foam collar and set up house suckling the life out my plants !--- Mane at one time I had leaves show all sorts of deficiency !-- beneficial nematodes chase them down and eat the slimy bastids !-- Then they die --then we do it again every 2 weeks !--- We can wipe the mites out but they try to come back !--So we alternate stuff on them like Mitey Wash and other stuff D.D. uses !--- The Borg will be back !--


----------



## umbra

LOL I had to go back to bed. I started wake n bake early and started by smoking the TE hash. Dogs woke me up to let them out and feed them. 
My son told me he is looking to rent a house with some of his friends. I'm wondering who is going to feed his dog? Curious how long he will go before he comes home to do his laundry. His brother would wait from the beginning of Fall semester until Thanksgiving, and never do laundry. He would bring it all with him and do it at the house. His next laundry would be Christmas vacation and then I think he went until May when he would come home.


----------



## Keef

T.E. hash ?--Mmmm!---Wanna get high? -- 
U been working that new ultrasonic dry ice hash shaker U built Umbra ?---One day I have some T.E. hash too !--Power company say power will be off from 8am till 5 pm today !--- I been waiting all day to kick it into gear when the power went out !--It's 4:30 pm and I still got power !-- We got pharming to do !-- The babies need to move to the big girl plant room !--We'll not big !--I'll flip them at about 18 inches !--


----------



## Rosebud

HI guys,  Umbra, our 40 year old married daughter brings her laundry home, like 4 loads every time they come home.. I kinda like it. 

So Keef, my homocysteine is too high. I am not too high, I will be getting high now!

WH, how is your sweet mommy?


----------



## Keef

Did U make that word up Rose ?-- Never heard of it !--Don't mean it ain't real !--- Got something to do with clotting factor ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

She is not feeling well right now Rose. The Chemotherapy and Radiation have messed her Esophagus up so bad she cant swallow. They have her on some serious pain meds right now. Makes me so sad it takes everything my *** has to keep a smile on my face for her.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man WH, i know what it is like to see your mom not feeling well, to put it mildly.. I hope she gets better really soon. I know this is hard on all of you. Is she still fighting? I know she is a fighter and it has served her well all these years. Much love to her and you.


----------



## WeedHopper

She is still fighting but shes tired. The Doctors are very optimistic about getting the cancer, ,,its what the treatments are doing thats the problem. They caught the cancer early so thats been the best news we have,,,but she is 78 and that freaking Poison /Chemotherapy is a nasty medicine. Anyway we are waiting to see what they are going to do. I will keep you posted.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> HI guys,  Umbra, our 40 year old married daughter brings her laundry home, like 4 loads every time they come home.. I kinda like it.
> 
> So Keef, my homocysteine is too high. I am not too high, I will be getting high now!
> 
> WH, how is your sweet mommy?



I figure I will still see him on a regular basis.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> T.E. hash ?--Mmmm!---Wanna get high? --
> U been working that new ultrasonic dry ice hash shaker U built Umbra ?---One day I have some T.E. hash too !--Power company say power will be off from 8am till 5 pm today !--- I been waiting all day to kick it into gear when the power went out !--It's 4:30 pm and I still got power !-- We got pharming to do !-- The babies need to move to the big girl plant room !--We'll not big !--I'll flip them at about 18 inches !--



It is the only way to do this stuff.


----------



## oldfogey8

my mother/clone of either buckeye purple or super buckeye that i am in search of a good guerilla grow site for. i lost track of which plant this came off of but either plant i sok with me. the purple would be better but whatever will be, will be. she has been in a holding pattern since the winter which in the northeast here is pretty frickin' fickle. i have been lst'ing her and hardening her for the summer growing season here. last year i put a few clones in the woods behind my house and only 2 took and only one had some small buds before the cold set in but i am game and will see how i do with this clone. i am going to try to grab some more cuttings once she i established. if she is the super buckeye i will be happy. it is nice smoke. if it is the purple, i will be happier. nice smoke and nice to look at. sorry for the ramble. i started my weekend today and have been eating brownies and drinking since before noon here. my son calls it 'crossfading' and i am feeling a bit faded. 

View attachment IMG_1755[1].jpg


----------



## Keef

That is kinda what it is-- right ? --- Hash be better to have on hand rather than trim !--
This cycle goes well I'll be coming for that Super Critical CO2 extractor !-- 5 for a dollar for empty cartridges !--I see that there are some companies getting prepositioned  for the end of prohibition round here !-- Smoke Shop/ Dispensary  ( Smoke Shop Only In Texas) has opened up !- A Smoke Shop cafe has opened selling hemp products with smoothies with names right off seedfinders variety list !-- A Hydro Grow Shop !--- They ain't gonna let me play legally but I be ready for that too !--- I try to play legal but if they won't let me then Outlaw grower it is !--- I still want that Pink Kush out of Canada but otherwise I'm pretty much ready !-- 
I won't be ready for that hash oil machine but it might be wise to get one before demand overtakes supply and I can't get one !


----------



## Keef

Nice looking girl OF !-- Hope U find the perfect site !-- U gonna get on this thread and aplogize for being lit ?--- That's  funny Cuz !


----------



## oldfogey8

sorry for being sorry... irish guilt or swedish guilt or sumpin' like that. lol. i forget that i am not the only one lit on this forum. or maybe i am the only one not suffciently lit most of the time. buuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Keef

This might be OF !-- My e-cig charger broke and I don't do well without my nicotine !-- I was worried about whether that CO2 oil cartridge would still work !-- Yup !- It does !-- D.D. fixing some Chicken Etoufee for supper !--- I am task with cleaning and filling this pipe Cane made us !--Wonder how the Chief is doing !-- I hope he listened to me when I said ship that stuff ahead and travel clean !-- He coming back to a prohibition state !-- I don't think he tried one of those oil cartridges before he left !-- If he got there safely and his package was waiting he'll be fine !--It's  just someone else smoking an e-cig !--Stuff is gonna rock his world !---D.D. says Hello all !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> That is kinda what it is-- right ? --- Hash be better to have on hand rather than trim !--
> This cycle goes well I'll be coming for that Super Critical CO2 extractor !-- 5 for a dollar for empty cartridges !--I see that there are some companies getting prepositioned  for the end of prohibition round here !-- Smoke Shop/ Dispensary  ( Smoke Shop Only In Texas) has opened up !- A Smoke Shop cafe has opened selling hemp products with smoothies with names right off seedfinders variety list !-- A Hydro Grow Shop !--- They ain't gonna let me play legally but I be ready for that too !--- I try to play legal but if they won't let me then Outlaw grower it is !--- I still want that Pink Kush out of Canada but otherwise I'm pretty much ready !--
> I won't be ready for that hash oil machine but it might be wise to get one before demand overtakes supply and I can't get one !


Well Keef, I don't make hash with the trim. I use buds, because I have enough lying around that it is the best way to reduce my volume so I don't exceed my recommendation. The trim I use to make butter or coconut oil and make edibles from that.


----------



## Keef

One day I hope to have too much weed around to Umbra !-- Just not there yet !--- We celebrate when I don't have to buy cartel weed!--- We did 't have to buy much last year before the bug wars !-- This cycle there is no rotation! -- I've got the clones to fill up what was bloom then we gonna veg them awhile before flipping the whole room !--This should put us over the top for good !--- All I got to say is it is good to have friends in high places !--
Hey I wish I could post a pic of this freak GG#4 !--There a mass of leaves that cover up the top !-- What intrigued me was what looked like twin limbs growing under the same skin ! 2 grow points at the top of the limb !--- It is thriving but it has now developed what looks like a third limb and grow point on top !-- I'm not seeing limbs growing from it with that look they look normal so most would this it a mere curiosity since I can't perpetuate it !---She gonna make a butt load of clones !-- 
I got real world problems like I got clones from my girl growing beside GG#4 seed plant that are unsexed !--Better not get mixed up !-- I kept them because I want me a GG#4 male who's gonna have his way with my T.E. !-- I better check and see if that pipe still works right !


----------



## Keef

Trash cans full of trim and he gonna make cannabutter and coconut oil !--- I am not here to judge but that's  a lot of cannabutter !--- U need one of them CO2  'sheens Umbra !--- Reduce the volume and markets all over the states open up !---If I have my way that's  what I'll do is make oil for a market way away from me !-- Ain't nobody gonna sit outside the weed wholesale place and follow me home !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Im watching you Keef. I am a Weedhopper.  Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Don't say that Hopper !--- Hey this cartridge is still working  want a hit ?


----------



## Keef

Sweet Cherry Wine in the fermenter! -- Ya'll gonna like this !-- I mean I guess U would but U know I'd never send any wine out !---That might be against the law !---


----------



## umbra

brewing a red ale


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> That's why I asked if U could veg over the tub then U don't have to divide your new grow !--If the whole place is on the same light time there's no need to do anything but hang lights all on the same timer !--
> The reason I grow aero is because I had no idea how hydroponics worked but when I bought my first cloner and saw how it worked I started building my own !-- All I had to do was put nutes and stuff in water and I was a water pharmer !---Sounds so easy !--Ha !-- One good thing I don't have a problem with humidity since I got no exposed water I run a steady 50 % humity year around !--If I could go back and change anything --I would have started with 3 inch baskets and collars and I would got into the books and learn how to deal with bugs !--- Aero I can do there is an argument about increased terepine and trichome production under LEDS !-- I have no comment on that ---they are what I have to grow with !
> Good Luck with the dogs !


 
Keef everything is going to come together.  Yes, I am going to use the bathroom for veg.  This project is going to take some time.  My body just does not work as good as it use to.  I am thankful for all of your help.  First thing first is to clean out the back space of the house.  And, I do not move to fast.  Now, I have a plan and that Flex Shot is a h*** of a plan. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dalahaze

G'morning all


----------



## ness

Good Morning Dala and OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Don't say that Hopper !--- Hey this cartridge is still working  want a hit ?



Yep,,pass it over. :48: :48: :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hopper what did U do with that V-stick !-- Smoke me some jar weed then !-- 

Nes U ain't the only one moves a little slow !

What up Dala ? ---Don't U love some AC ? --Bet U glad that got fixed !


----------



## ness

Well, time to get this day started.  Have a smoking of a day.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps, need to jump in the shower and get to pt early this morning.. BUT, need to have a bit of a smoke with my peeps.. 

WH, thinking of you and your mom.

Keef, what have you got cooking in your mad scientist room this morning?
Nes, Lets smoke.
Dala, nice to see you this morning. How are you?

Thinking about Cane, sure hope this trip isn't too hard... hugs cane.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- Just got regular grow stuff to do today !--Started moving the next crop into the grow closet !---- When D.D. wakes up anyway !---Jet my little black and white demon dog is in bed with D.D. and he's on guard duty !-- I make noise and yap-yap-yap !-- Little bastid !-- So I'm smoking and --time for another cup of coffee !
Hope Cane made the trip O.K. !-- He dirty in a prohibition state --I'd like to know he got there !--If he got there and his "package" arrived he'll be fine !


----------



## Rosebud

I think Cane is facing some pretty hard stuff, i hope his package got there. Life is hard, but we survive and thrive. We be smokers and jokers and mid night tokers. That is what it takes when we get old..   Going to go plant some nurse larry seeds, I ended up losing my cut of here, just threw her out last week. damn broadmites. 

So I don't shop anymore, but I need to.. I need some new clothes, maybe some overalls? lol I haven't worn overalls since I was 2.... I need new work out clothes. Maybe stop by a store today.. See if the knee says it is ok.  Talking to myself here, sorry.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef, I thought Cane was going to MA. Not sure if they recognize other state mmj cards, but MA has a mmj program.
Big brewfest coming up this weekend. Looking forward to it.
I watched a netflix movie that I rented last night. I'm still very disturbed by it. I couldn't sleep very well after seeing it. It wasn't a scary movie, really. I believe that art should make you feel something. Whether it is performing arts or music or a photograph, it should evoke an emotional response. The worst thing is apathy. This was different than all of those reactions...more unresolved. It evoked an emotional response, yet what emotion is difficult to define. Keanu Reeves directed it, and if this was his goal then he did a great job.
smoking on that last nug of gg#4


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I think Cane is facing some pretty hard stuff, i hope his package got there. Life is hard, but we survive and thrive. We be smokers and jokers and mid night tokers. That is what it takes when we get old..   Going to go plant some nurse larry seeds, I ended up losing my cut of here, just threw her out last week. damn broadmites.
> 
> So I don't shop anymore, but I need to.. I need some new clothes, maybe some overalls? lol I haven't worn overalls since I was 2.... I need new work out clothes. Maybe stop by a store today.. See if the knee says it is ok.  Talking to myself here, sorry.



I remember being sent home from high school for wearing overalls.


----------



## Rosebud

What was the movie Umbra?  Sent home for overalls? I got sent home in 7th grade cause my skirt was too short. My mom came and got me and told the principle ( who sang in the church choir that my mom accompanied) she told him he had a dirty mind and I had shorts under that skirt...

Then I skipped school in highschool smoked cuban cigars in a friends freezer, don't tell her dad it was us.  Got caught, kicked out.. for a day or two.. my life of crime.  Oh, that isn't all. got busted when i was 18.  for roaches... funny story, i will tell you sometime. Rich friends dad got us off.


----------



## Keef

Be good to that knee Rose !--- I still wear scrub clothes around the house !---Wore them so long it just seems normal !--
I foresee a problem with the grow in the next couple months !--- We had to be able to clone reliably so we can but D. D. is addicted to cloning !-- She got those 3 boxes in the nursery with 35 --2 inch grow spots each !--- When we were doing that SOG rotation I was running a bunch of babies plants every w weeks so it wasn't a problem !---I'm moving this bunch into the old bloom to veg for a month or so before flipping --depends on how the grow goes !--- Anyway there's gonna be nothing moving out the nursery for at least 3 months !---  Gonna get real crowded in the nursery !--- D.D. gonna be saying -- What are we gonna do with all these plants ? ---( insert diabolic laughter here) --- I knew this was gonna happen it's  all part of a twisted plan !--- I'm gonna need some more lights and stuff !


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Keef.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I thought he Cane was going to New Jersey ?--I hope he is in a free state !--I worry U guys will forget the severity of what we do in the prohibition states !--- I just hope he shipped his stuff ahead of his flight !--Yes U can get it thru an airport if U know how but that ain't nessesary anymore !-- Mailman once brought me a gram of hash that was inside a folded piece of cardboard  stuck in a padded envelope unpackaged hash get thru in the mail what is it they do stop ? -- Seal a meal always gets thru !--  Recently I got a package from Bill Clinton !--- Inside this package was a big a** jar of peanut butter !--- Then I saw a little bag off seed taped to the side of the jar !-- I opened  that jar and went in wrist deep !-- There was more in that jar than peanut butter !--- Something tasty !---- That's  old School shipping but these days it's  a little overkill !---vacuum pack and in a box works just fine !---Green Santa has been known to bring weed in jars too !---O.K. I guess that's  my tutorial on shipping !---Ya'll be safe !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> What was the movie Umbra?  Sent home for overalls? I got sent home in 7th grade cause my skirt was too short. My mom came and got me and told the principle ( who sang in the church choir that my mom accompanied) she told him he had a dirty mind and I had shorts under that skirt...
> 
> Then I skipped school in highschool smoked cuban cigars in a friends freezer, don't tell her dad it was us.  Got caught, kicked out.. for a day or two.. my life of crime.  Oh, that isn't all. got busted when i was 18.  for roaches... funny story, i will tell you sometime. Rich friends dad got us off.



The movie was Exposed. Forgot to mention that. It was a different world when I was in high school, lol. Blue jeans weren't allowed in public school when I was in high school. It actually took a lawsuit for the Board of Education to change it's rules.
I was also suspended for smoking in high school. I thought it was a bit iffy on their part though. We had open study hall and we had a park across the street from the HS. I was standing on the yellow line in the middle of the street with a cigarette in my mouth but unlit. Just then the Principal walked out of the building and saw me.


----------



## Keef

I was a Prima Donna in high school !--- After my freshman year the local fire dept suddenly found themselves in need of a rescue and recovery dive team !--- One of the school counselor caught me skipping school one day and td me just come see him and he would right me an excused absence !
Black water diving in a sunken forest is not for everyone !--- I was barely 17 when I found a man who had been in the water for 2 weeks and the fish and turtles had been working on him !-- Death it seems has always been a part of my life ! ---I function in situations where others freeze up !


----------



## Keef

My buddy Larry bumped into a man floating upright in the water !--Larry said --I know he's  dead but he hugged me and I'm not diving anymore and he didn't !
U do know there's  things and stuff down there and if something strange happens ? ---Ain't no body gonna believe U !


----------



## Dalahaze

I was really shy in school, just kept my head down and made A's. I'm good Mrs. Rose, a/c is not fully working today again so A/C guy will be out to fix it today or first thing in the morning. I didn't wait till it broke down this time....I have been watching it. He will get it fixed soon and we should not have anymore troubles with the system. He was very apologetic but I told him not to worry, it would be OK, we would get it all sorted out soon enough


----------



## Keef

Never learned how to keep my head down !--Plus my mouth still gets me in trouble  !--- It'll just jump up and say stuff !--- 

 Dala good luck on that AC -- It hits 90 most days around here already and mid to high 70's at night !


----------



## umbra

the garage is at 5 weeks. Turned the a/c down to 60 during lights off. Started seeing the plants turn color very quickly. Crazy fade starting. 1st yellow then a brilliant purple across the fan leaves. I never really played much with temps during flowering. It definitely changes things.


----------



## Keef

I wish I knew how to send an e-mail that couldn't be traced back to me !---  I'd like to let the local chapter of NORML know that Keef from the O.F.C. admires what they are doing !-- I want to be a part of what they are doing so bad !---I just can't !--- I'm a pot pharmer !--- but when prohibition ends I'll know more about weed than anyone else around here cause I know some old farts  in high places that knows a little bit ! --- Do U think they gonna let me be a legal pot pharmer ? ---


----------



## Keef

Work it Umbra !


----------



## Keef

Had me dreaming about T.E. hash last night !--- Looks like D.D. and I might get that CO2 hash oil machine for Christmas !-- So Umbra if I was making oil from the T.E. and GG#4 bud U know that would be da bomb !

U know I'm after that spare bedroom for bloom ? --- I was gonna wait till after the end of prohibition before kicking it in but why wait ? -- I just put the oil up till it's time !


----------



## oldfogey8

worm poo galore...


http://news.discovery.com/animals/1...om&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=DNewsSocial 

View attachment 16_foot_poo.PNG


----------



## umbra

that's one heck of a worm, I'll make sure to bring some bokashi and coffee grinds to keep that monster happy.


----------



## oldfogey8

we're gonna need a bigger boat... 

View attachment earthworm.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang,,,to big for perch around here. That's a freaking worm?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just typed a paragraph, took a toke, looked & it was gone! Damn! Anyways, waking & baking finally! And, I got in bed before midnight!  But, I had a mild headache. Woke at 0340 with a serious migraine. Luckily, with a heat pack & my migraine med I was able to shake it in less than 2 hours. You'd think after 50 years I would be able to stop them before they get so bad; sometimes I can & when I get the botox treatments regular I can actually function using my migraine med if i get one. My Neurologist is working on approval with my new insurance; hope it won't be much longer. Without it, I'll start having them more frequent & they get more intense. My mom & GM tried to commit suicide because of migraines & I surely understand! Keef be napping in his recliner. Hey Rose, I've been trying to conquer these root aphid-looking bugs; the nematodes seem to be the best @ dealing with them. It's hard to get them with sprays since they hide. Had some spidermites a couple of years ago when we started & nearly wiped us out before I fixed that problem!  Rarely do I see them back & I always catch them early & take care of them before they get bad. I'd much rather deal with them than these root bugs. Umbra, don't you just love that TE? It's one if my favorites.  Took us a while to build some stock out of her, but we got it!  Ok, enough chatter from me! Good afternoon everyone! WH, no weed hopping!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dang, sorry so long!  Must be the weed!


----------



## Keef

A worm like that crawl out the ground near me ---I'm gonna shoot it !-- We will figure out what it is after I kill it !--- Make me shoot myself in the foot !---Don't care what U say ----Looks like a snake to me !


----------



## umbra

DD, my son and I really do like the TE, but there is not much market for it. It didn't make the cut. My son has cluster migraines and we had some hope that the TE would help some. At first it did, but then he developed a bit more tolerance to it and the migraines were back with a vengeance. He went thru a bunch of meds, sumatriptan has been working some for him. But he has to catch it early, otherwise it has to ride it out. Really hard to watch him when he is in that much pain.


----------



## umbra

I was reading YD's thread and Grower13's suggestion to grow in a 16 oz cup to get used to the wet/dry cycle. Curious if anyone would be interested in a party cup grow competition?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, I've never had complete success until I started getting botox injections & IF i have one I can take my migraine med, Maxalt, & function. A friend told me about the botox a couple of years ago & I was desperate to try anything. I've stopped the injections twice only to go back to them. Maybe he could benefit from botox if he's a chronic sufferer.


----------



## DirtyDiana

This picture is for you Keef! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1463081368788.jpg


----------



## yarddog

I'll be attending that to watch, but I wouldn't be playing a horse in the race.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Umbra I Like the T.E. but  it's  gonna be hard to predict what the people down here will want !-- Most have never had anything but brick !--- The people out there have been educated about weed !--- They will after awhile migrate toward some favorites !--- I'm just looking for a trick pony in these mutants  !---Ran out of room so I can't treat anymore seed yet !--- 4 attempts and I have 5 survivors !--- I'm gonna be looking for nice specialty niche !--- I have a rough idea about compounding some medical oils !-- Maybe to treat -- Pain ---Anxiety ---Depression !--etc !-- A lot depends on what I find in these tetras !-- Maybe the spot light on the pain med problem will hasten the end of prohibition!


----------



## Keef

Dog what's  up with U ? -- I been worried about U and I don't even know why !-- U need some more seed ?


----------



## Rosebud

I suck at tiny grows umbra, but I might play along, just so you guys could feel good about beating me. ha.

I didn't go shopping... knee laughed at that suggestion. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Umbra, I've never had complete success until I started getting botox injections & IF i have one I can take my migraine med, Maxalt, & function. A friend told me about the botox a couple of years ago & I was desperate to try anything. I've stopped the injections twice only to go back to them. Maybe he could benefit from botox if he's a chronic sufferer.


I talked to my son about botox injections and he is totally freaked out about it. I showed him clinical data, he wants no parts of it. I have known people who have killed themselves to escape the pain from migraines. I can only guess he is not at that point or botox would seem like an easy try.
Rose, I am not particularly good at the small grows either, but it could be a good teaching tool for all the newbies and visitors to the OFC. It might give everyone an even playing field.


----------



## Keef

1st pic is my mutant GG#4 --- Notice at the top it is oblong with what looks like 3 fused branches with grow point !

2nd pic Close up of the Blue Widow -- With a Bubblicious on the right and BPU-X-B.B. on the left !

3 pic is the summer grow !-- 

View attachment 20160512_170134.jpg


View attachment 20160512_165919.jpg


View attachment 20160512_165509.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I talked to my son about botox injections and he is totally freaked out about it. I showed him clinical data, he wants no parts of it. I have known people who have killed themselves to escape the pain from migraines. I can only guess he is not at that point or botox would seem like an easy try.
> Rose, I am not particularly good at the small grows either, but it could be a good teaching tool for all the newbies and visitors to the OFC. It might give everyone an even playing field.



I was there!  Ran out of choices. I hate getting them; they hurt because they're injected in & near trigger points, but it's very brief & definitely worth it. Don't think I'll be getting it for wrinkles though! !


----------



## umbra

the deep south...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRZ4PkU_0AA[/ame]


----------



## DirtyDiana

11 Blueberry, 7 TE, 2 Bubblicious, 2 GG4-- all females.
1 Purple Haze, 1 Blue Widow, 2 Papaya, 1 GG4 & 1 Strawberry Elephant to sex.  There are 9 in one box & 19 in the other, but they will be rearranged as needed.


----------



## Keef

I can squeeze in a party cup !--I can always wash the roots off and put it in aero later !--- Can I get a few days first ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Funny Umbra.


----------



## Keef

By rearranged she means we will be spreading these plants out into a total of 6 of these boxes with about 5 in each one !--She also forgot that one of those is a treated Dawg to be sexed !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had a po po pull me over when I pulled out of a parking spot in downtown where we used to live in Louisiana; it was just getting dark & all the street lights were on. He said, "how are you seeing tonight? "  I responded with, "I'm seeing just fine, how are you seeing?"  He told me not to get smart with him & to turn my lights on before I caused an accident. I probably would've turned them on if he woulda given me a chance to get out of my parking space  good!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oops! Forgot the Mutant!


----------



## umbra

plants are looking happy and healthy


----------



## Keef

Gotta chop the bigger ones back so the smaller ones can catch up !-- I know that box on the right looks like crap but they all rooted and about to take off !-- I'm just not sure how many I can finish in one of my boxes !-- We'll start with 5 and see how that works !-- 

16 Bean Soup seasoned with Tasso ( Cajun ham) with a pan of corn bread !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. Poll !--- How much do U pay per kilowatt for power ?

Last bill says I paid an average of 11.9 cents !


----------



## Keef

Wait I don't want to lie !--- The bill says I used 1.582 kWh @ 0.077 /kWh and my bill was $195.58 -go figure !


----------



## umbra

my rate is tiered. Trying to get the AG rate. I think you have to upgrade to 400A service. The agricultural rate is substantially less.


----------



## Keef

That was all electric household power with 5 LEDS and pumps !-- I think a few more LEDS shouldn't set off any alarms !--- I don't mind paying for it but I don't want power usage to be the tell that sent me to jail either !--The plan is to replace the electric stove--Water heater and clothes dryer with gas appliances! -- As we add more lights !


----------



## Keef

Got plans for 20 of those boxes each with a Mars 300 Reflector Series in that spare bedroom !--- Box and pump cost about $50 ---Lights about $160 each when I get them 5 at a time !--- Call it $225 per grow box unit !---Only other cost is nutes and power !-If I can make it work well enough this grow !--- Needs myself 15 more lights to finish the bedroom for bloom !-- Already got a window unit to help with temp and air exchange !


----------



## DirtyDiana

OMG! Can't take any more! Gotta get high!


----------



## Rosebud

Let me join you, i am trying for numb. Had a pain pill and loaded chocolate ice cream from the other night.. This in not my usual mo..lol  Sometimes, you just need to escape from the world and stay right here at the ofc.


----------



## Keef

We are not of that world Rose !--- I can't help it I gotta jack with people that devoted !--- I lost faith in government when Ford pardoned Nixon !--- I can get high !-- Does that loaded ice cream still have that taste ?


----------



## yarddog

Hello all.   Had a busy night.   Had dinner with the family.     My dad almost lost his finger today.    Got it smashed with the tractor.    He is 60, but as spry as a 40 year old.    But I have noticed he is starting to have slower reaction times.   Wow, I remember when he turned 40.   I think he put cigarettes down that year.  
Keef, I been playing it just as safe as ever.    I am great on seed.    Have about 6 strains to choose from.     My bpu is starting to smell.  It's a sharp scent.  Not fruity, but smells good    I love closing my eyes and slowly smelling a bud.      I try to focus on the different smells.  Maybe I just spoke to much weed and get "out there".    And maybe I happen to like it "out there".  Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.


----------



## umbra

Morning Hopper


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !----Need my pipe !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  :spit: and :bong2:.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, it is so pretty out there at 5:40 am. I hope it is where you all are.


----------



## ness

Good morning Rose, yes it is s beautiful morning here to.


----------



## Keef

Having some trouble getting over the Wake and Ache !--- I'm going in for more coffee and bud ! --Make me some caps !-- It's sunny and hot here today !--- Maybe 90 later ? -


----------



## umbra

it was over 90 yesterday. turned on a/c. today not really as warm. I meant to say something earlier but I wasn't quite awake enough. its friday the 13th...time to smoke 13 joints in 13 hours or roll up 13 roaches to make a joint or something like that


----------



## Rosebud

A joint an hour?  I am in. lol


----------



## Keef

Yup !-- Friday the 13 !-- The day the Catholic Church sanctioned a government hit on the Templars !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Yup !-- Friday the 13 !-- The day the Catholic Church sanctioned a government hit on the Templars !---



How did they find time for the Templars,,when they were so busy with the Alter boys.. sick basterds.


----------



## Dalahaze

A/C guy says he thinks he found the leak, he recharged the system, shot a little more dye in and said if it does this again he is just going to remake all the fittings. I'm happy it is fixed, summer is coming and I don't want to have to worry about this anymore. I hope everyone has a happy day.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dala !--- Keep cool !

I'm growing something from Umbra and something from Rose ---I wish I would have got some seed from Kraven before he disappeared !--- Man can grow some weed !---I know he grows some killer old school stuff !--- I just always thought I had plenty time !-- I wish him well !


----------



## Keef

Hey this party cup grow ? --- We got to decide when we gonna get the seed wet and how long we gonna grow them and stuff !--- I can make room if ya'll want to do this !


----------



## Keef

Friday the 13th and it is a full moon ? ---D.D. got to work tonight !--I told her she a better man than me !---I would call my a** in sick !---I been thru full moon Friday night in the Emergency Room !--- People get crazy and strange stuff happens !-- 
Wanna get high ?


----------



## Dalahaze

A/C is still working well now Keef. Me and the hubby went to the VA for his appointment today, he is getting old and fat lol. I am trying to clone using rock wool. Seems pretty easy, today will be day 7 so I am hoping to see roots, I have never cloned before, so this is exciting, both still look really pretty so they should have roots soon.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Dala !--- Hope the husband is well !--- I'm comfortable cloning in aero !-- Just wish I knew how to start seed in aero !--- I still have to start in dirt then transfer to aero !-- I just took half dozen Bubblicious and half dozen of Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B. cuts !--- Still need to take about the same number of  T.E. cuts !-- My Widow is resting and recovering --She'll be back but in the mean time her daughter(?) the Blueberry Widow is kicking it !-- Got one of Rose's Purple Haze needs sexing !--- One of Hippie's Mutant Dawgs that shows great promise !--- Gonna have a Papaya girl too --Got 3 !--


----------



## Dalahaze

Hiya's Keef, check this out  

View attachment Bath tub test.jpg


----------



## Keef

Was it Murdock they used to have to break out of the Institution on "A-Team" ?--That could be me so easy !


----------



## umbra

I have cloned using several methods, rockwool is 1 of the easiest ways to clone. It is also the standard out here, so hydro or soil growers can use the same clones.


----------



## yarddog

I need to try out this rockwool stuff.   The bubble cloner I made seems to do ok, but I am always looking for a better way.


----------



## Keef

Don't know anything about them either Dog !-- Be hard for me to find an easier way but I know U having a heat problem !-- I just stick the cut in a foam collar --Put the collar in a basket and stick it in an empty spot !-- I do wish I could start seed in aero !

Speaking of seed !-- I got 4 Pure Power Plant seed out of Nirvana seed and a dozen Granddaddy Purple -x- Black Rose wet today !
The PPP is supposed to be a potent indica with a piney smell !--Gonna send Giggy a clone from a girl when I get one !
GDP-x- Black Rose defeated me in the first round so I'm back for my girl !


----------



## umbra

I got a pack of PPP as freebies. Never popped any.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- I have given up on planning anything !-- I'd like to collect a good representative example of a variety strong in each of the major terepines !--- I got the Myrcene (?) The earthy --peppery smell in the T.E. and Widow --- Got fruity in the BPU-X-B.B. --- Hope the PPP will give me an example that piney smell of pinene !-- I still need something with the lemon smell of Lemonene and something with that floral smell !-- Think there was another but I'm lit who knows  !--What we smoking D.D. it's got me feeling all warm and fuzzy !--- It was those caps !!!-- Hooga --Booga !!--- Started the GDP-x- Black Rose because I don't like to fail!


----------



## umbra

Actually I think you have lemonene in the headtrip. that strain is serious medicine


----------



## Keef

No the bugs have a good Lemonene in the Heat Trip !-- I split those seed with someone ? -- Anyway my last one just couldn't come back from the damage !--- I only got one of Rose's  Purple Haze left and it's  sickly !-- That's  why I'm gonna be greedy with these gdp-x- Black Rose seed !-- Once I got some up and healthy I may send  some out !---I get a male and female I make all the seed ya'll want !-- 
Umbra about that CWO ? -- How goes it ? --- U gonna breed ole Cousin Keef some seed ?
Lots an lots of T.E. ? --How much U get per pound for that out California way ?-We'll be struggling until harvest !--- U know I have already sinned in my mind !


----------



## ness

Good Evening, OFC.  

Keef, umbra BPU X BB are growing slow just a inch in 15 days.  I got two going, one is one inch and the other is 2 inches.  There looking good as of now.  

Hello, Dala


----------



## umbra

Keef, I thought the best approach to the gdp x br was for you to find either a male and share pollen or find a female and take clones and pass them out. Your stable is full, but there are more of the headtrip F2. The cwo are growing well. Of the 6 seeds I started 4 are left. 2 didn't make it, but the 4 are healthy.


----------



## Dalahaze

Hello nes. Do you grow too? I am learning how to clone into rock wool, I did it for the first time today. That way I don't have to plant a seed for each time I want to grow one. How many do you grow nes? I like to have one so that I can take good care of it. And it gives me all the medicine i need while the next one is growing. Do you take it for medicine or just to relax?


----------



## Dalahaze

Well everyone have a good night, its time for me to crash, it has been a long day. Peace


----------



## umbra

enjoy


----------



## Keef

Yeah the harem is full !-- I got to narrow it down to the best blueberry -- I got the BPU-X-B.B. and bred my blueberry boy Trips to the Widow and the T.E. !-- After Harvest I got to decide what to keep and what to let go !--Strawberry Rhino didn't survive the bugs either !-- but I still got a Strawberry Elephant or 2 !--(that was my old T.E. male crossed on my Widow which was crossed with a Strawberry Rhino dad and seed sent back to me !- What I got in confirmed female form ? --- Widow --T.E. -- GG#4 --- BPU-X-B.B. and Bubblicious !
Everything else is unsexed !--  Had to back up and regroup on treating these seed !--- I need a better system  that is easier to handle and organize the process so I can do it over and over again !-


----------



## umbra

It has taken me a good 1 1/2 years to find a good pizzeria. Yeah its 10 miles away, but better than 3,000 miles to the east coast. 
We just heard that the investigation into the West, TX explosion at the chemical plant has been ruled a deliberate act and not an accident. My son is really upset that his cousin was murdered. I honestly thought he had come to terms with it. To me, dead is dead, whether it was an accident or deliberate or just being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## DirtyDiana

On call tonight. Staying comfortable at the beach.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm trying to planning  2 paths with the grow !-- Collecting varieties to cover the major terepenes but I'm also planning a path with these tetras !-- I find my trick pony Franken Plant ? -- I will lean more and more on it and other tetras I plan to breed !--- I will make my own but I'm still scheming on getting Billy's Pink Kush and I hope maybe to get some pollen or seed from your CWO ? --- Happily trade tetra genetics for it or whatever !--- If for some unknown reason tetras don't ay out I can fall back on my diploid genetics !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I just knew it had to be deliberate. Just awful.


----------



## umbra

yeah not much on TV. Listening to Alan Watts lectures


----------



## Keef

Umbra I think they ruled it was the result of a criminal act which could mean a lot of things including code violations --negligence --etc.! ---I don't think it was terrorism but that really doesn't matter does it ! ---Sorry for the loss !--- The oil business has really tanked lately !-- With the job losses the tax loss to some of the cities in the area are having them cutting services and stuff !--


----------



## umbra

Yes correct. I totally agree. I think if it had been terrorists that they would have claimed responsibility for it after all this time. But I do think someone is culpable. Funny how the company filed for bankruptcy less than 24 hours after it happened. Just my opinion, but I suspect there is more to it than what has been released to the press.


----------



## Dalahaze

Good morning everybody, happy Saturday


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !---It's  a Wake and Ache day !--- See what I can do about that !

What up Dala ? --- U grow in a tent ?---AC holding up ?


----------



## Dalahaze

I have a little closet space in one of our rooms keef. It is not much but it grows 1-2 at a time. It's more of a hobby than anything, I like to smoke a little bit, and it helps me with some ailments. Hubby is not a smoker, but he encourages me and helps out sometimes lifting the heavy things. I have watched a bunch of sites and I like this one the best, everyone her at OFC is kind and tries to help each other. Way too much meanness in the world today, it is refreshing to see kindness.


----------



## Dalahaze

Oh the A/c still seems fine, bet he got it fixed this time....hopefully


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !--Good to hear Dala !----Be safe !--- We just moved that bunch into the main grow room and D.D. was able to empty one of her veg boxes !--- Gonna clean it up and get it back on line !--- I'm getting another batch of seed wet this afternoon !--- Make another run at this genetic doubling !-- I'm very close if not there !-- Tell me I can't have a tetra ? --- That don't do nothing but make me more determined !--- 

Billy Budd -- My respect !---Let's see where this goes !--Why U tell people U still use the Colchicine process ?-- Most don't have the skills to pull this off !--- I do !-- but I want your Pink Kush too !---- Talk to Keef !--He's just looking for a Frankenplant of his own !


----------



## umbra

Hey Keef. Just got out of the garage and man it smells great. We're at 6 weeks and it is looking dank. Need to post some pix later tonight. These girls are low yielders for sure, but some how I managed to make them fat. I really did a much better job of canopy uniformity by trimming several times. The fat buds would indicate to me that this plant prefers some trimming to bring out the full genetic expression.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Umbra !-- I've smoked my Widow grown by 3 different people and it was different each time !-- Nature vs. Nurture ? --- Umbra got the "Nature" in the genetics and sounds like he got that "Nurture" part zeroed in !--- We never quit learning do we ?


----------



## umbra

Never stop learning my friend


----------



## Keef

Hey-- this hash oil cartridge was empty when I got up !-- I hadn't been hitting on it !-- I was just testing to make sure it still worked !--- I think it's broke !--I guess I better start looking for some more oil for D.D. !--She don't have the best lungs but I never seen her turn down a toke of flowers !---She says the oil is just easier on her lungs !--
I just like to get high !--I don't care what form the weed is in !--- I guess I have to work on this pipe !-- I do like some good weed !--- This is good weed right here !--


----------



## Keef

I got Dawg seed wet !---Let's go fishing for a tetra !


----------



## WeedHopper

Did somebody say fishing ,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,i love to fish. I been using stink bait on the other thread . Lol


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- I'm feeling lucky !-- I had a nap woke and doing a proper Wake and Bake with D.D. ---I got experience at the Wake and Bake !-- I can do it all day long!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I feel like the whole bathroom thing should be looked at like concealed carry. I really don't care what you're packing, as long as you don't whip it out & point it at me.


----------



## DirtyDiana

You're riding a horse full speed, there's a giraffe next to you & a lion chasing you.  What do you do?

Get your drunk a** off the carousel!


----------



## Keef

Bipolar Sunshine (D.D.) --got to work tonight !--- Storm is coming !--Time to burn !


----------



## bozzo420

good evening OFC. spring time here for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> You're riding a horse full speed, there's a giraffe next to you & a lion chasing you.  What do you do?
> 
> Get your drunk a** off the carousel!



:rofl:
No wounder she can deal with my Brother Keef.


----------



## Keef

This one time me and my little brother stretched this thick piece of that rubber tubing across the carport !-- Made a human slingshot !-- D.D. was on rollerblades and we talked her into giving it a try !--- She left out of there with like a rocket but with great form ! ---U know how roads are higher in the middle than on the sides ?--- That's  about where she went airborne ---Looked like that old Thrill of Victory ski jump !--- She left the ground at about the middle of the road ---Leaning forwarding them ski jumpers do !--Clear the 6 ft ditch on the other side the road ---Well out into the neighbors yard !--Had to be a 20 foot jump !--- See Crown Royal will make U think U can do stuff U shouldn't do in the first place !--- Well everybody knows rollerblades don't work good on a lawn !---We had however not consider this in the plan !--- The Thrill of Victory quickly turned into the Agony of Defeat !--- The Rollerblades hit the dirt like a yard dart !--- but she didn't slow down much !-- Glad she was drinking cause that woulda put a sober person in the hospital !---


----------



## Keef

Before she reads that and tells the rest of the story I'm gonna go ahead and confess !--- When they shot me out of there --I almost made the turn onto the street but alas that was not to be !--- I executed some Olympic style gymnastics !-- Performed a one and a half flip with a half twist followed by the classic Scorpion landing !--- That is the landing where U land face first and your feet --or in my case rollerblades--Hit U in the back of the head !--- Got a knot but no broken skin !---


----------



## Dalahaze

Whew, just finished harvesting a Gorilla Glue#4 x Buckeye Purple from melvanetic's seeds. They sure were pretty buds, and a whole bunch too. I got my hubby to help me with the trimming machine so it took about 15 minutes to trim up...love this hand trimmer  

View attachment IMG_20160514_185222 (576x1024).jpg


View attachment IMG_20160514_181349 (1024x576).jpg


View attachment IMG_20160514_181501 (1024x576).jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wonder how that smokes? pretty buds there Dala.

Keef, i am not sure how you are still alive.


----------



## Dalahaze

I'm not sure Mrs. Rose. hopefully in a few days they will be dry enough to taste, they sure are some big honkin buds. How is your knee? How is your garden coming along? How are you?


----------



## Keef

Evening Dala Love the pics ! --what U feeding that marine this evening ?---Rose is that a trimmer like U got ?-- Dala I know U new around here but for that weed to get the O.F.C. Seal of Approval ---You'll need to send a small sample to the O.F.C. lab for testing ---I'd be happy to forward it to them for U !---A half pound is usually sufficient! --- 
Rose I wish I had been kinder to this body when I was younger !--- Some days I wake up with one ache or another and wonder why does that hurt then I remember which injury caused that pain !---If I get the whole body stem cell treatment and it repairs all the damaged stuff including the disease we call aging -- I promise to take better care of it this time !


----------



## bozzo420

nice buds and trimmer


----------



## Dalahaze

Thank you Bozo. Keef I made home made taco's tonight. He likes them a bunch, but they sure hurt him, it's his belly that doesn't like them...some war thingy he got. I saw pictures of the true Buckeye Purple and it's way prettier than mine, but mine looks more frosty


----------



## Keef

Dala if U could get the d man to take some of my caps I think it would help that !--- Only thing is for him the weed shouldn't be decarbed !--- Baking weed to decarb it converts the THCa --(THC acid )into the psychoactive form !--Only thing is THCa  is excellent for digestive problems including Crohns and IBS !-- Just pack dry weed ( I run it thru a wire screen to make it pack better) into gel caps and find your dosage !--2,3,4 caps 2-3 times a day everyday !---


----------



## umbra

Someone my son knows, shows him a bud and tells him its cookies. My son pulls out the real deal and they ain't no where near the same. To start, it was outdoor...you could tell the minute you saw it. So this guy pulls out gg#4 and says this definitely the real glue. Again, my son pulls out the real deal...not even close.
Dala you are lucky, I know Mel used the real deal. Lots of fakes out there these days.


----------



## bozzo420

Keef , I make my caps a little different. I take 2 big spoons of flower and work as much RSO oil into it till its almost sticky. Then I work a 1/4 ounce of dry ice hash into it. It makes a hundred  caps.  also got a cap machine. Caps  25 at a time.  mine are kick *** take a nap pills.


----------



## Keef

Dam Bozzo !--- That sounds like some potent caps !--- I want something that dulls the aches and pains but lows me to function !--- Those caps would send me into the spirit world !--


----------



## umbra

I wanted to document the purple fade I'm seeing with the cherry limeade and a couple quick pix of the trees


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, wake your lazy a$$ up and get out of bed, it's WAKE AND BAKE time. hope everybody is doing well. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Good to see U Giggy !


----------



## Dalahaze

G'morning all, happy Sunday.


----------



## Keef

Umbra it is a good thing to wake up to bud porn !--- Thanks !--- I like that !-- 10 degree drop at night from lights on temp ?


----------



## bozzo420

happy and white here. snowed last night here. cherry trees are screwed. they were in full bloom.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice,,very nice Umbra. 
Morning folks.


----------



## Rosebud

What a great morning in the ofc! Bozzo in the house! Nice to see you.  Snowed? oh my gosh... is that rare where you are? 

Giggy, nice to see you too, we miss you guys. Yard dog been saying he misses you all. glad to see you.

Umbra, that seems to be a forest of dank. Oh my.. trees, and buds and purple all together.. I could come and sit in that room a while. just wonderful.

Dala, last night was the first without pain pills. that is good. I am getting better, thank you for asking.  My garden is in the back yard sitting around waiting to be planted.. Although I did get two nordles in pots and 2 papaya and one night shade in the ground and it has been raining for 24 hours ..... no sun to burn them.. but i hope the rain stops soon. Nice to see you lady!


----------



## Keef

Snow ? Gonna have a high of 90 today with thunderstorms at the beach !--- The babies look good today !--- Get rid of the bugs and it's  amazing how fast weed grows ! 

Giggy I got those PPP seed wet !


----------



## bozzo420

I am feeling better than when I saw you G. breathing better now. I got my wire over my hoops yesterday. I was surprised that I could actually do it. it has been a rough spring.    
Sorry I have not been around. I am limited on gig use with my hot spot. sometime I have to limit my usage.   When the 50% used warnings come after one week, lol it's limit time.

late snow here. cherry trees were in full bloom.


----------



## yarddog

Hey , it's bozzo and giggy!!   Good to see you two!    I bush hogged for 5 hours yesterday.  Helped my dad with his garden and did some maintenance on his tractor.    Dragging this morning.  About to light up some smoke.   Might make me some biscuits this am.


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> happy and white here. snowed last night here. cherry trees are screwed. they were in full bloom.



We are in full tilt cherry season. My cherry tree didn't make it with the drought, but I just bought a couple of lbs at a roadside stand down the street. @ $5.99 lb they are not cheap. My plum tree is looking much better than last year. I've been using some EM1 on it.


----------



## Rosebud

Do you know what kind of cherries they are Umbra... I love bings if they are picked almost black, but the royal anns are my fave.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --Storming down here !-- We got the famous Rio Grande Valley citrus but I don't think they grow cherries !---- I got a gallon of Cherry wine brewing !-- Took a peak yesterday to make sure the yeast was working !-- No Doubt !-- I don't even drink but I do get a kick out of making wine !--- I'll taste it to make sure it is good but I shouldn't drink much !-- 

Giggy did turning your service off at home help get that girl out the house ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Black cherries, ,,ommmmm,,,thats racist. Okay maybe not,,,cant even imagine white cherries, ,,yuk.  Oh i have a new Blueberry bush called Pink Lemonade.  The berries are pink and taste like pink lemonade. Funny as hell,,pink blueberries.


----------



## bozzo420

got one Bing and a black .  I just went out and checked them. the blooms look fine. they were snow covered this morning. With no deep freeze tonight, they might be ok. I love them, but the birds also love the cherries. I did not get many last good crop.


----------



## Keef

Blueberry Lemonade ?--- Hopper I got this one plant left from some seed Rose sent me !-- Her Purple Haze supposed to have hints of a nice blueberry lemonade !---Hope it is a girl !
Dam Cherry Racist !


----------



## umbra

Rose, I am not sure of the type of cherry. They are red and white. I don't think they are bing or black cherries. Actually eating a handful of blueberries. Just bought a cantaloupe and a watermelon at the roadside stand.


----------



## Keef

Whoa !-- We be having one of them Noah rains down here !--- Did U hear that ? -- Thunder rattling the house! --- That it!-- If I'm gonna die ? --- I'm gonna die high !-- Sheeet! --- That was close !--


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Rose, I am not sure of the type of cherry. They are red and white. I don't think they are bing or black cherries. Actually eating a handful of blueberries. Just bought a cantaloupe and a watermelon at the roadside stand.




Oh man those are good they are either royal anns or Raineer... they are both heaven..


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Oh man those are good they are either royal anns or Raineer... they are both heaven..


Technically they are red and yellow and they are Raineer. Apparently raineer and bing cherries are from the same species.


----------



## Rosebud

I think all cherries are the same species, like cannabis... But they are softer flesh then the old bings.  It is fun to see the difference in my panama red and the more later hybridized pot.  Or are you talking genus? Roses and apples?


----------



## umbra

Although Bing cherries and Rainier cherries are cultivars of the same species of tree, the sweet cherry (Prunus avium), they have a number of differences beyond the variations in fruit color and sweetness. Despite these differences, you can grow both fairly easily in home gardens in U.S. Department of Agriculture plant hardiness zones 3 through 8, where they produce yearly crops of sweet fruit. Bing and Rainier cherries are both offspring of the parent tree Prunus avium, often called bird cherry for its small fruits that attract birds in the summertime. Bing is arguably the most famous cherry from this stock, first produced in the late 1800s on Lewelling Farms; the Bing name comes from one of the farm&#8217;s Chinese workers. The Rainier cherry variety was developed later and produced by crossing Bing with another popular variety, Van.


----------



## Rosebud

In our little farm where i grew up we had a Van, a Bing and a Chinook in our back yard. My dad would hook up the sprayer on the tractor and spray the heck out of those.. (ddt?)  Thanks Umbra..  Did you grow them back east?  DId you ever have that nasty pie cherry? yuck that was a sour surprise.


----------



## umbra

I have a black cherry in my front yard in NJ. The cherries were way too small to eat. Just a nuisance dropping on my car in the driveway. Never had the pie cherries. There was a beer on the east coast called The Mad Elf. It consists of a belgian dark strong ale and dry hopped sour cherries and honey. It's so popular that there are restrictions on how much you can buy.


----------



## Keef

Some of those GDP -x- Black Rose gonna germinate for me this time !--- PPP are germing too !


----------



## bozzo420

cherry trees ok   snow did not kill off the blooms.


----------



## yarddog

That's great to hear bozzo.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Weather Hammered us last night !-- D.D. just made it home --lots of flooded roads !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all. Bozzo, with apricots, it is where the stem of the fruit meets the branch that freezes sometime. My dad taught me when i was very little to open( cut with knife) a cherry, apricot and look in the very inside and if it was black... it was frozen.. So when my apricots froze at the stem and fell, i was surprised.    That may have been boring, sorry.

We had rain all weekend, heavy rain, for us, probably not like you Keef. Glad DD is home and tucked in. 

I wonder how Cane is. Missing him.


----------



## yarddog

Good morning rose.        Your up early.  
So I get assigned a repair this morning.  It's one of our delivery trucks.    Won't crank, won't start.      I get to it and find the key was on, battery dead.     Long story short, some dummy left it running at the end if the day, it ran out of gas, and then battery's went dead because the key was on.    I don't know what to say.     Lol.

I am going to start a solo cup grow soon, it should force me to figure out the how's and when's or watering and weeding   should be an educational experience.   I really don't need another plant ATM, but one more won't hurt!!!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Beautiful day sun shining.  All, of the babies are doing good.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning YD, that is funny about your delivery truck. Good luck on the micro grow.. I really suck at that. If i have to participate I will, but I kinda have my hands full outdoors.. It is amazing what folks can do in a tight space..


----------



## yarddog

I am doing it because it should help me learn the plant better.    I understand what you mean, it would be a burden to you.     One day I will get to grow outdoor.    One day!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, did i ever tell you I am very glad you hang around us old farts?

Good morning nes... :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Ugh!--Musta slept in a bad position --Left arm ain't working so well and face is bothering me some !--- Making grandpa noises when I move around !

Dog gonna be a water pharmer ya'll !--- I see it happening !---  When U ready I'll help get started !--- I was an over waterer !---- So I just removed it from the equation !--- I never used hydro but a lot of the stuff is the same on nutes !
When I can move better I need to get another box put together !--I need to start spreading them out before they get much bigger !
D.D. ask me a question about growing that I just couldn't answer !---She said how do dirt pharmers look at their roots to make sure they healthy ?---


----------



## Rosebud

You can tell a healthy root system but the way your plants look.  No need to see roots to know.


----------



## Keef

A party cup is a micro grow ? --- Mane that ain't nothing !--I can maintain half dozen or so varieties in 2 square feet !--Cloning clones !--- Anything gets out of hand I just take another cut and when it is rooted --Get rid of the bigger piece !--- I know when I want them little pieces will give me all the clones I need if I let it run awhile !---- 
I got 3 out of 4 PPP seed that have germinated !-- Several of the GDP-x- Black Rose have sprouted !--- and I got a another batch of Dawg seed germing for the treatment !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I'm still open to some form of water farm.    For now I am going to try and get good at what I know.  And then I will start to explore. 
Thank you rose, I hope my younger shenanigans provide a chuckle evry know and then with you all.


----------



## Keef

Rose it was just funny to me !--All I could see in my mind was someone pulling up a plant to look at the roots !--- 
Dog U done been adopted !--- U family now !--- U right U should perfect what U know best first ! ---Watch the plant and when the leaves start to droop then water-- feed --whatever !

Hey I saw Cane down there so at least he's not in jail !


----------



## yarddog

Yo Mr.cane.   Hope your having fun.


----------



## Keef

Apparently Umbra has decided to leave and I doubt we'll see Bozzo again !--- Join me in an angry buzz !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, that just sucks about Umbra-- I sure was learning a lot from him. Feeling bummed. Worked hard last two nights & the FM is flared up this afternoon.  Had to "turn around" twice this morning to find a way around flooded streets to get home; quite a few others shoulda turned around too! Just wanna get high by the beach.....


----------



## bozzo420

can't hurt my feelings bro. did I get insulted and not notice lol

I don't  do angry


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad bozzo.


----------



## yarddog

Why is everyone getting so upset?


----------



## Keef

Hey Bozzo !-- I thought U had packed it in after your last post on that political thread !-- I'm glad U didn't !
I got a good buzz working and I calmed down !-- 
Got another box ready to start spreading the girls out !--- D.D. got it going on with the grow !--- She motivated to get out the hospital !--- All we need is a hash oil machine and somebody to blow the whistle ending prohibition !


----------



## bozzo420

I have no idea DOG.   In Nam the grunts had a saying....." Don't mean nuthin"

what post ? just made a comment or 2 . guess I will not venture off OFC again.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just couldn't pass this one up! Laughter is good medicine! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1463442430152.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Or, Bozzo, as they say where Keef's from, "sheet don't affect me none."


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, that is good.

funny visit with cardiologist i have had for 20 years today. I had to tell him i went off bp medicine in favor of cbd oil. He wanted to know where i got it, how much it cost, how do you get oil, am i legal, how much do i take.. I told him no one had ever died of pot..he didn't know that.. He is from india and said he had never tried it.. I said that was too bad cause i bet there was some good stuff from there. He took it well, i was afraid to tell him.. He said don't bring him chirstmas cookies. lol


----------



## Keef

Look I'm glad U guys treat me just like a normal person but the doc who rebuilt my face said the only time he ever saw injuries like mine was a patient who survived a full swing of a baseball bat to the face !--- U ain't "normal " anymore if U survive that !---Things are more intense for me !---Only way I know how to explain it is that everyone has an emotional filter of some sort !--- I don't anymore !--- So yeah my mind put itself back together but all the pieces don't fit exactly right !--- Sorry I get angry some times !-
I think I need some caps !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, that's too funny about your doctor!  I'm waiting on some caps even as we speak! Need a little help from my friends, THC & CBD. Then maybe food will sound appealing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Who said you were normal Keef,,,lol. I didnt think Bozzo was going anywhere.  Dont seem the type to get butt hurt. Cool


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> LOL, that is good.
> 
> funny visit with cardiologist i have had for 20 years today. I had to tell him i went off bp medicine in favor of cbd oil. He wanted to know where i got it, how much it cost, how do you get oil, am i legal, how much do i take.. I told him no one had ever died of pot..he didn't know that.. He is from india and said he had never tried it.. I said that was too bad cause i bet there was some good stuff from there. He took it well, i was afraid to tell him.. He said don't bring him chirstmas cookies. lol



Dont bring Christmas Cookies. :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Yep I am in N.E.eating great sea food. Washing curtains, scrubbing floors, just doing some heavy cleaning for Mom and Dad...Both 92 and at home,living in the house my Dad's father built when dad was 3...Beautiful old colonial. Wife and I had a good redneck fire...
  Sounds like the plants are doing well neighbor is going to flip them wend.thur..lwill be home next Tuesday..to hopefully sex them soon and get them outside ...
Laying in bed at Mom's  smoking Oil  
   Ya'll get along now eh..


. 

View attachment 20160516_183805.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Both my mom & her 87yr old sister are loving the edibles...:rofl: I love it...


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --- Glad U are safe !---How's  that oil ? ---


----------



## mrcane

Oils are great for medicating  but I still like smoking good flower...been windy last couple of days here, headed to Cape Cod for a couple days to visit my aunt...she has a beautiful place right on the ocean...


----------



## Keef

Enjoy !---We had a hellova a storm last night !---Didn't know it would bother me so much but the aftermath of Katrina been haunting me today !--


----------



## Rosebud

So good to hear from you Cane. Love that you are sharing the herb.. Enjoy your time at your aunts on the ocean.  take a pic or two. I am with you on smoking oil and flowers.   I prefer flowers.  I smoked a cartridge last week of something.. it was good but i like my buds better.


----------



## DirtyDiana

One more funny for you guys,especially you bacon lovers! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1463450052496.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Glad you can appreciate funny Hopper!  Humor & music  are must haves in my life, plus lots of weed!  Just wanna get high by the beach..... Come with me now!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Funny how my favorite time of night is from about 2 to 4 a.m. I just always seem to feel better around that time. Everyone's in a deep sleep & it's a nice quiet time. Need to shut it down & go to bed!


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Cane, enjoy the ocean while you are up there.  I sure do miss the NE ocean and food.


----------



## yarddog

DD, my dad and I used to night fish. Between 2 and 4 am, the late fishers had gone home, and the esrly birds hadn't arrived yet.   It was the most peaceful, quite time you'll ever see.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.. I have been outside hobbling around watering plants that I have just planted.. not pot but regular flowers. We are doing a little project on our patio. We are putting a picket fence on two sides of the patio as the new neighbors moving in have three dogs... Mr rb is thinks we need to keep our dogs away from their dogs to save the fence and our voices from yelling at our dogs to hush.  The cuteness factor is way up there, although it isn't finished. 
It is a beautiful morning here, crisp and morning sun.  I am off to the trainers at 8 am then home for a nap. I got up way to early but have got a lot of stuff done. 
That is all about me..what is all about you?

Did i mention i love smoking pot?


----------



## yarddog

Morning Mrs rose.      Glad to see you factoring around this morning.     
Keef, I'm glad to be part of this family.   I would hate to K ow I had to pick up and move on.  I've joined other forums, but always come home to mp.


----------



## bozzo420

I'll see yall in the fall. I'm in hibernation for the summer . can't keep my mouth shut. lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, got my wake & ACHE on today! Good afternoon OFC! Rose, you are super woman! Can you come motivate me a little! To make matters worse, I got my days & nights confused more than usual. Keef said all the power was off to the boxes this morning. He found the problem & got them up & going again. Don't know how long they were off, but he said they looked ok. Of course, I'll have to go look for myself after that 2nd cup of coffee & more weed! Let's get this Tuesday on!


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Both my mom & her 87yr old sister are loving the edibles...:rofl: I love it...



That's good for them; I'm sure they deserve it!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Meant to tell you guys, Keef's in time out! Don't want him to get kicked outta here!  He could use some anger management classes!


----------



## yarddog

This election is far from over.    We will surely see .ore division.      Which isn't all bad.    After all. We cannot ha e diversity without division.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I agree, diversity is good.   But it always seems that politics & religion divide, which is why we don't speak of those things here.  I just wanna get high by the beach.....


----------



## Rosebud

Afternoon DD, and all.  Had lunch with my bff.. on the river. nice... Guess what!  we were on the patio and a bald eagle was gliding in the sky for about 5 minutes.. He was beautiful and his white head shined in the blue  sky... Loved that.  Bozzo? say it isn't so.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sounds lovely Rose! I can't seem to get off the sofa & out of my pajamas!


----------



## Rosebud

You need to rest dd... i will be doing that tomorrow if i can.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Glad you can appreciate funny Hopper!  Humor & music  are must haves in my life, plus lots of weed!  Just wanna get high by the beach..... Come with me now!



I love to laugh. Always want to smile.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy Rose,,i mean Mam. Hope you guys are high like me. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef got that Frankenplant going on and thats why he aint here. He is in his Laboratory. Crazy Bastage 
Turn it into oil.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Meant to tell you guys, Keef's in time out! Don't want him to get kicked outta here!  He could use some anger management classes!



Whats my buddie in time out for.  Keef always good. Crazy, ,but cool.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oh, Hopper, if you only knew!


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope he aint mad at Weedhopper. I was just kidding when i called him crazy bastage,,,even though he is a mad scientist. Lol
So whats wrong with my buddie?
Well i got to take a shower and get ready for work. Tell him to smile and smoke a bowl. Believe me it aint easy for me sometimes. I lost a Son,,my Mom is sick with cancer, my finances suck right now cause business has been so slow,,and my kids are a pain in the ***,,lol. But i have my Wife and Granddaughter that keep Pawpaw going. Hope he gets to feeling better. Later DD


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning All. WH, you sure do have a lot on your plate right now.. Thinking of you daily. I am so glad you have your gd and wife right now... 

Keef, it will all shake out how it needs too. I was very upset yesterday, but people come back, they do. Love ya Keef, and DD. You guys are a great couple.


----------



## yarddog

Morning rose.         Overcast here today.      Hope everyone has a grand day


----------



## oldfogey8

hey all. i have 3 problems with my outdoor-to-be clone. first, she is showing pre-flowers in may in the northeast. may be our spring has been so cold i have been bringing her in and out of the house. b) i have 'the borg'. this is early on in the grow for this poopy. i have stuff to kill the buggers but i think this is going to be a long term problem... 5: since it has the borg, i am pretty sure she is a super buckeye. the spider mites seemed to steer clear of the buckeye purple. and number b) i am buzzed. well, i guess that isn't really a problem... 

View attachment clone_05182016.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm around !--- I'm not a happy camper but I'm here !--- Just ain't got nothing much to say !--It would be in my best interest to just keep my mouth shut !-- If Uwant to go over there and argue politics just remember it's Iike arguing with a judge ---He always wins ! --- Politics and religion divide us and we've been pretty good at keeping it out the O.F.C. !--- I'm very disappointed that MP let it in !


----------



## Rosebud

Well then you are disappointed in me and I am sorry Keef. I thought we could all  be adults and discuss the most important election of my life time. I was wrong.

Old fogey at least you can win with the borg, be strong and fight. Those will be alright and start vegging again. but beat the borg man!


----------



## Keef

No Rose I'm not angry at U !--- U had no intention to cause harm !--- but I think people assumed it would be a fair and equal political discussion !--- That can't be when U have a "Judge" who is far from the center !--- That's what I call a stacked deck !--- Far from a fair and equal discussion !-- Bled the O.F.C. pretty good ! --Yoop --Hippie --Bozzo --Kraven --Umbra ---Giggy ---all gone !---


----------



## Rosebud

Well then if political cartoons ran them off the site they were looking to leave.  People can come and go at their leisure.. I hope umbra comes back soon.


----------



## Keef

OF --I'm sorry I've been distracted !-- I got a clones from a couple varieties that continue to put out sparce preflowers in veg at 18/6 !-- Seems like some varieties do and some don't !---Strangest thing !


----------



## Keef

I've started spreading out the girls !--Added another box last night !-- Gonna see if I can finish 5 plants per box !-- Comes a time when getting them in and out a 2 inch hole gets difficult !-- I have to get them where they gonna be while I can still move them !---  I sure hope this Blueberry Widow is a girl !---It likes what I do !


----------



## Keef

One of the plants that survived my Zombie Juice --just barely! ---is gonna make it and I'm thinking I see 4 leaves trying to fold out !--- Go Boy !!!--- I mean --Go Girl !!! ---


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been waking & baking past couple of hours!  Trying to get my mind right about this breastfeeding class I gotta go to tonight-- can't wait!  So glad Hopper hangs out here to help us see this thing we call life in an optimistic way. You're always so cheerful; surely no one could be mad at you! Especially not Keef. And, Rose, your Hippie soul just put you between a rock & hard spot-- you always have everyone's best interest at heart. We could never be upset with you! We are all adults & have the freedom to choose with whom we associate with; I like associating with you guys!  So, let's all get high-- who's with me?!!


----------



## yarddog

I'll join you dd.  I am working on enclosing my closet.  I'll smoke a bowl with you


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ?--- That bubble cloner still working for U ? --- Don't matter how U get there !--- U expanding or enclosing for temp purposes ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Well then you are disappointed in me and I am sorry Keef. I thought we could all  be adults and discuss the most important election of my life time. I was wrong.
> 
> Old fogey at least you can win with the borg, be strong and fight. Those will be alright and start vegging again. but beat the borg man!



That really pisses me off that grown *** ppl got to whine like babies until a thread gets closed that all they had to do was stay thier *** off of it. Nobody forced ppl to click on that threads button. What a bunch of crap.
Very disappointed. And i see that our vote doesnt mean **** here eather,,go figure.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> No Rose I'm not angry at U !--- U had no intention to cause harm !--- but I think people assumed it would be a fair and equal political discussion !--- That can't be when U have a "Judge" who is far from the center !--- That's what I call a stacked deck !--- Far from a fair and equal discussion !-- Bled the O.F.C. pretty good ! --Yoop --Hippie --Bozzo --Kraven --Umbra ---Giggy ---all gone !---


So all these ppl left because of a thread they didnt have to go on? Im confused. Am i missing something?


----------



## Rosebud

WH, don't be angry... this is a pot site, a family, with weird uncles and all. I take things way to personally and I am working on that. Lets  re-boot. I am all about growing dank, talking stuff, tetloidhemroildtetratimesfive, and stuff like that. I love my peeps. I love dank...this could work.


----------



## Keef

Me too Rose !-- Families fight sometimes !--- Don't mean they don't care !--- Shoot I'll fight with Hopper but anybody else jump on him they got to fight us both ! --- Besides ya'll got to help me get ready for the end of prohibition! --- U got weed educated people in the free states that can discuss the nuances of indica ,hybrids and sativas !--- Down here all they know is brickweed !--- My people gonna need me !--Teach me stuff !


----------



## Keef

U want a piece of me SM ?


----------



## WeedHopper

All the Potheads i know actually can talk about other things while they grow pot. Ive been here along time and  have friends here,,i didnt know that your not really welcome here unless you grow and talk about growing weed ONLY. Thats cool. Ill keep in touch with you Rose because i have your address and number and you are my friend.  Ill drop in and PM you and a few others . Other then that i guess since i cant grow right now im wasting ppls time being here because im not growing weed. And nobody is chasing me off,,im just not going to post much because i have nothing to offer.
It sucks that something this important in our lives we Potheads and friends, , cant talk about because we have to fight like a bunch ov freaking children,,,very very sad.


----------



## Keef

No U stay Hopper I'll leave !


----------



## Keef

Changed my mind I ain't going nowhere voluntarily !--- Bring it !


----------



## Keef

Have U read what it says in the caption under "Coffee Table ? -- Says no religion or politics here or anywhere else on the site !---I object to both !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> No U stay Hopper I'll leave !



Thats funny. I really do have a life Keef,,and i have phone numbers,,dont need the site. They are my friends regardless. Im not leaving,,im just not going to be here often,,no reason to be here everyday to post on the OFC because im not growing. Im guessing the site should be called THE OFC/MP,,,lol
Like i said,,bunch of childish bullshit.
Anyway hope you figure out your Tetra thingy,,good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Have U read what it says in the caption under "Coffee Table ? -- Says no religion or politics here or anywhere else on the site !---I object to both !



I know right,,,outlaws never break rules.  Funny as hell.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Changed my mind I ain't going nowhere voluntarily !--- Bring it !



Bring what? This a POTluck dinner. Lol


----------



## Keef

Who even said anything about U not growing Hopper ? --- It wasn't me !--- U may not be growing right now and rightly so !--- but I've learned from U and I've always enjoyed your company !--- If we have a problem it's  one sided !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Who even said anything about U not growing Hopper ? --- It wasn't me !--- U may not be growing right now and rightly so !--- but I've learned from U and I've always enjoyed your company !--- If we have a problem it's  one sided !---



We have no problem Keef,,i just cant talk just about weed ALL THE TIME with my friends. To many things going on in this Country to talk only about weed with my friends.  Its cool Bro,,no big deal. Im pissed because ppl whining got a thread closed that was voted to stay open. But again,,votes dont count when certain ppl throw fits.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay im gonna go drink a cold beer ,,im. Getting bored again,,,lol


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> It's unfortunate, especially since the thread got back on track and everyone was playing nice.  More folks voted to keep it.  Mods can do what they want to do, it's disappointing it turned out that way though.



For the record, it wasn't the Mods who made the decision to close that thread. It came from above. Also, don't anyone get mad at Rose. She was the only reason that thread was allowed to even exist. I for one appreciate her support for it. At the end of the day, there is a very good reason you can't talk Politics and Religion without feelings getting hurt. At least we can still talk Sports.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Okay im gonna go drink a cold beer ,,im. Getting bored again,,,lol



I am joining you for one right now. Long day at work. A couple cold ones need to be drank.


----------



## Keef

What about the votes of the people who left because they objected to what they Percieved as the political deck stacked against them  !--- I'm not meek like that !---Down here in some bars is a sign that says " No Religion or Politics"--That is to prevent fights and worse !--- I'm the one who raised hell and did my best to have that thread closed !--- I've had time to compose myself so baiting me into throwing a temper tantrum and getting banned ain't gonna work but ya'll welcome to try !---Hopper's busy !--Go get some reinforcements!


----------



## Keef

I agree Rose has no blame in this !---Sweet little Hippie Chick just trying to do the right thing !


----------



## WeedHopper

As i said Keef,,childish bullshit. I dont need reinforcement Bro,,i got a cold beer. Have fun.
And by the way,,i would never blame Rose. She had nothing to do with the crying *** Outlaws :rofl:
Never seen a bar in Texas with signs telling you what you could talk about,, thats even funnier Keef. Damn now i really need a beer,,and i aint going to that bar to get it,,,lol. Yehaaaaaaaaa
By the way, ,i would never bait you are anybody else to get you banned. I dont like snitches or asshats who try and get ppl banned.


----------



## Keef

I'm O.K. with that !--- Can't please all the people all the time !--- Hopper don't matter what U think of me I admire your strength in the adversity you've faced !---- I got nothing but respect for U !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I am enclosing to help with heat.   My veg closet is still partially open, doesn't have a good flow of air with all the open area.   I have the veil, and front enclosed now.   Still need to finish, need a door.   All in due time.   I am glad I had time to do as much as I could today.   
Man, I sure am missing a lot of folks.    I need to head over and say hey.


----------



## Keef

Hope it works out for U Dog !-- All my stuff is open !-- Got those 3 boxes over the tub as a nursery and got this grow in the walk in closet next to it !--- All open !---There is a vent in the closet which now is just my main grow that I teed off to each end and I use fans !--- We keep the house at 76 degrees year round !-- It took me awhile to figure out if I have enough water in the boxes and and run the pumps 15 on 15 off I could keep my water temp below 80 -- Runs right at 78 !---Not ideal but workable !--- Be spread these 30 plants out into 6 boxes !-- 6 LED lights in a walk in closet and I can keep the air temp at about 82 again not ideal but workable !--- Be putting a window unit in there soon so I can jack with the temp like Umbra taught me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Who really gives a f**k about about all that political nonsense? Not me. And, Hopper, you better not disappear!  I truly enjoy your company!   I think we all need to forget about that political thread, get high & hang out on the OFC, just shooting the breeze as they say.  I just wanna get high by the beach..... who's with me?


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> So all these ppl left because of a thread they didnt have to go on? Im confused. Am i missing something?



True, they didn't have to visit the site if it offended them. But, we should feel comfortable voicing our opinions on any thread &  should not  feel like someone's trying to shove their opinions down our throats. And, because politics & religion are very sensitive subjects, most sites do not allow those topics to be doscussed. We tried & it didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, SM, I am going to ask you to drop the subject. It is over. People are welcome here if they want to be here if they don't they are free to leave and I will miss each of them. HOWEVER. This drama is over.. 

WH, a message will be coming your way, you have misunderstood. The no growing was not directed to you.  We all cherish you here... So stay or I will have to beat you up.  I won't send a message now as I am over this. You are a very important part of this family.


----------



## burnin1

Wow! This really sucks.

 I am sorry that so many people were hurt and this thread was closed.

If we all did not have different opinions on politics we would not be the Country our founding Fathers intended for us.

Peace out guys.

*Pops a beer*


----------



## Rosebud

Burnin, so nice to see you over here. I think mp will be better for this. I will say one last thing. I was shocked that hippies weren't all democrats.. LOL..that was good for me to learn.. 

You are correct differences make us the US.. ya know, united with differences. Glad you posted burnin.


----------



## burnin1

Rosebud said:


> We all cherish you here... So stay or I will have to beat you up. I won't send a message now as I am over this. You are a very important part of this family.


 
Watch out WH. Rose is a Ninja. It would be wise to stay! 

:chuck:


----------



## DirtyDiana

I wasn't trying to offend anyone & sorry if I did. I'm with th e ninja, Rose-- discussion closed. Free weed!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello, is there anybody in there?  Just nod if you can hear me.  Is there anyone at home?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, DD, i was nodding, cause I heard you.  Now I have that lovely song in my head.  Had a ridiculous busy day yesterday.. today it is pt and then nothing else but perhaps smoke some pot  and then i might smoke some more.. it is tired out. more coffee stat.


----------



## Keef

I know Rose !-- I need more coffee !-- Still in a fog !--- We gonna have more rain again today !--- I guess I need PT too !--- Left arm hasn't been working right !-- It feels to me as if it is quivering but it just feels that way !-- Face feels swollen like my left eye is about to pop out the socket !---- Nerve roots in my neck are inflamed  so I don't turn my head much cause it hurts !---  Hey it only gets better !-- I get by !--- Get me some more coffee and refill this pipe I'll be alright !


----------



## Rosebud

Lets do this keef, on my second cup and thinking about canceling PT... I seem to be a little dead. I hope the swelling goes down for you soon. That arm.. does it change feelings when you smoke? mine does. Just some pot make stuff happen in my left arm.
I may cancel pt... this girl needs a nap.


----------



## Keef

It  helps a lot Rose !-- Things are always worse in the morning -- I have some coffee a pipe and maybe some caps it gets better !--- If it is really bad I put my neck pillow / hot pack on my neck and take some caps -- It helps !--- What I find ironic is that that very medicine  that helps me could also put me in jail !--- Looks like my Dawg seed have sprouted --- Time to set the pickle jar lab up !--- Not much to it really !--- 3 pickle jars 3 assorted syringes  --- A bottle of Agent Orange -- and some distilled water !--- Time to make Zombie Juice! -- 1 part Agent Orange -- 8,000 parts water ! ---- Got to be careful not to get it on U or U could grow extra fingers or get cancer !---- I'm taking my leash and go get me an Atomic Dawg !


----------



## Rosebud

Good afternoon peeps.

DD, how did the breast feeding class go? I hope you passed. LOL 

I have been sleeping all day..had a headache..  How bout you Keef?

WH, hey.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--- I took a nap --Still dragging !-- After the second wake and bake D.D. and I went to the grow room !-- Had one of her empty nursery boxes needed a nute change and D.D. can't stand an empty cloner !--- Instead of saying " more than 2 ---I tell the truth !--- We took about 10-- GG#4 cuts -- and about a dozen Bubblicious! ---We gonna take a smoke break then hit T.E. and B.B. and finish filling the 35 spot cloner ! -- Looks like my mutant GG#4 is gonna give me some mutant limbs to clone !--- Maybe propagate the mutation !


----------



## Rosebud

Be careful with your mutants.. Be safe please.


----------



## Keef

I didn't do this Rose !--- This is a natural mutation I found !--- When it comes to safely handling a mutagenic chemical --- These hands been in the belly of people with full blown Aids !--- I may talk trash but I understand the risk and have the training and experience to do this !--- It's  just a matter of time till I make a new plant -------If I haven't already !!---- When we finish cloning my CEO/ Lab assistant and I will be killing the chicken and invoking the Voodoo spirits with the ceremony then slap in the middle of that I bring in the Zombie Juice and make those Dawgs scream !--- Gonna get me one this time !--- I've got it down to within 50 parts in 8,000 !--- I just keep narrowing the parameters !--- 
Just so U know Rose I neutralize the  chemical before disposing of the used solution !


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for that, how do you neutralize?


----------



## Keef

Yo Rose this is the Mutant GG#4 I was talking about being a natural mutation! 

View attachment 20160519_181022_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

I know it's upside down but U can see what I'm talking about !--- Anyone ever see anything like it ? --- Just a curiosity but it's  Still a GG#4 !


----------



## Rosebud

I have seen that before. It is weird.. is it flat the stem too?


----------



## Keef

Rose it's like 4-5 stems inside the same skin so it is flat on the broad side !--- Leaves coming out everywhere !---  The 2 bottom limbs on the GG came out like that !---I took one accidentally when taking clones before I saw the end and tried to clone it but it died !-- I took everything else off the root stock except this limb !--- Looks like it may make a few more limbs like it so I'll keep trying to clone it ! -
Rose the active ingredient in my Zombie Juice is Surflan AS -- Pre-Emergent Weed Killer !---  I use one part to 8,000 parts water !--- and I only make 100 mils at a time !--- That is only a few drops !--- U need to quit listening to Keef telling tall tales about how dangerous this is !--- Stuff won't even kill weeds in my outside planters once I've used it !--- So I save it and reuse it but don't tell anyone !---Can't U tell that I'm just trying make it sound all scary to discourage others from doing what I 'm doing !--- The stuff is perfectly safe !-- It won't make U grow anymore than the normal 6 fingers !


----------



## Keef

There may be some discrepancies in the above post !--- I'm not about to tell exactly what I doing !--- Not on the open forum anyway !-- Been a lot of work to get to the point ---where I'm sure I can do this !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Rose, my friend! I definitely killed the chicken tonight, but not for Keef's mad dog experiment!  Made a nice cajun baked chicken on a can, cornbread dressing with smoked Cajun ham, & steamed Brussel sprouts in butter & lemon pepper.  Yummy!   About to eat now. Talk later!


----------



## yarddog

good morning ofc.   we had to bury my wife's rabbit yesterday. years back, i used to breed rabbits and sell them for pets. our best doe was zoe, she was bought at an auction, certainly on her way to a pot, skillet or oven. she was $7, cost a fraction of the price my breeding buck cost. she was always the best momma, she was only truly happy when she was pregnant or tending a litter. we had her for 7 years, dont know how old she was. i saw her last week at my dads, i knew the time was coming, she felt old and didn't have the spunky way about her, and she wasn't concerned with the clover we brought to her.    my wife picked her up yesterday to put her in a clover patch while tending the fruit vines and she felt sores on the rabbits belly. poor girl had an open sore and flies had layed eggs, a final pet and a quick mercy shot. 
Here is to Zoe, you had a good run.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning YD,  Sorry about zoe..sounds like she had a very good life and good clover. Aren't animals the best? they are loyal..more so than most people... I hope you have a great Friday!

DD, your dinner was good I bet. I made a tougher than a boot pot roast last night.. it was horrible.. oh well.. once every decade it is ok... our son came over and we are planning a family vaca in the fall. I have a friend that can take care of the house and garden..we haven't been to the beach for too long..  Have a great day DD.


----------



## yarddog

Yes rose, they only ask to be taken care of and loved.   Rabbits are different, they can be litter box trained.  And learn their names.   Very good personality for a small animal.   I couldn't imagine not having dogs and cats and everything else.    
Nice and cool today.    Had rain past few days.  Happy Friday y'all.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Been really under the weather these past few days.  I'm up in about today.  Tj is going back down to FL to be with his dad, he is in rehab.  And, if I didn't have my dogs, I would be afraid to be alone.  Living in the country and all.  I got protection.  So, everything will be fine.  Going to check on my babies.  Everyone have a smoky day.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh nes, sorry you have been sick, i am been wondering where you are.  Tj is a good son.. How is your grows going?


----------



## ness

Ya, ninja Rose. :chuck: :rofl:, my grow is doing fair to good for a beginner.  Some bug got at my biggest one.  But, there is no signs of bugs under the leafs or on top as of now.  What ever it was it gone now.  I'll keep checking on them.  Got my spray all ready.  It has been raining off and on for two days now.  No, sun.  How is your beautiful garden going?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello all!. Hey Nes, been wondering where you were; sorry you've been sick. Rose, I cook a bad meal every now & then. Tried my hand at Chinese food a few nights ago; the pork fried rice wasn't too bad, but the rest was barely edible!  I just can't seem to master Chinese yet. Guess we all have our crosses to bear!  I used some kelp to spray my girls a couple nights ago-- seems to have made them happy.  For now, the bugs (spit, spit) are staying away. When the plant's are strong enough the bugs don't bother them so much, just when they're young & tender.  Sorry bout your rabbit Dog.  I had a couple wild pet rabbits when I was a teenager. So soft!  Reminds me of that old "b" horror flick, "Night of the Lepus!" Anyone remember that classic?!?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Watching a "Bad Company" documentary-- pretty good.  Think they are way under rated. One of the best rock bands of all time!  Keef took me to my first concert & it was a double header:  Bad Company & Glenn Frey with Joe Walsh.  Not too bad for a first concert!  Reminded me of church!


----------



## Rosebud

I always like bad Company. Been out all day, time for a big ole bowl..


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !--- Getting out of bed and little while !--- Life keeps knocking me down and I keep getting back up -- So far !-- I know one day I want be able to !--  Not here to depress anyone --I get by !--- 
Hey Rose --Nes --Dog glad U still around !--- Ya'll take care I'll catch up when I can !


----------



## ness

Good Morning DD, Keef, Rose, YD, OFC.  Can't sleep.  I hate when this happens.  My BPU-X-BB are growing slow, they are just about a month old and one is a inch and the other one is 1 1/2 inches.  Do you think this is normal?  Try to post picture but having a hard time.  Going to have to call my Daughter to walk throw this picture stuff. YD sorry about your rabbit.  Do you have any more rabbits?  Well, I think, I will wash the kitchen floor while everyone is sleeping.   :48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C......wake and bake........ 

View attachment 20160519_143052.jpg


View attachment 20160519_104432.jpg


View attachment 20160518_122601.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.. Cane, what a treat to see these pic's. I have never been to the north east.. Those are suitable for framing.. Is that a water wheel? I don't know, what is that?  The lighthouse pic is awesome. Fun to see that this morning. Is that ole guy cleaning up the beach?  How is your trip going? 

Keef, i have been here for over 6 years, i don't run. I stand for mp.. since your daddy said you gotta stand for something.

Nes, good morning, i bet they are two different phenos, meaning maybe you have a short and a tall variety.. Pictures would be nice, can we walk you thru it?


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning.. Cane, what a treat to see these pic's. I have never been to the north east.. Those are suitable for framing.. Is that a water wheel? I don't know, what is that?  The lighthouse pic is awesome. Fun to see that this morning. Is that ole guy cleaning up the beach?  How is your trip going?
> 
> Keef, i have been here for over 6 years, i don't run. I stand for mp.. since your daddy said you gotta stand for something.
> 
> 
> Nes, good morning, i bet they are two different phenos, meaning maybe you have a short and a tall variety.. Pictures would be nice, can we walk you thru it?



Morning Rose ...it is beautiful here in the spring...The ol guy on the beach is me...that is what we do when we go to the beach..we pick up trash...that water wheel is a grist mill it is where they used to grind flour by water power 
It is at the Longfellow place in Sudbury. Ma.
....Staying High:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !--  
Nes plant some more seed if U got them !--- Sometimes instead of trying to nurse a Runt it's  best just to plant more !--- The outside grow season goes by so fast seems  like !
Hey Rose --  I'm admire your devotion to MP but without the people what is the site ? --- Don't get me wrong MP has been good to me and the O.F.C. but long ,long ,long time ago I discovered that blind faith in anyone or anything can get U killed !--- I try to keep my eyes open !----
Hey Cane looks very calm !---I need me some calm !--- I got all worked up and the body's making me pay for the stress !--- Weather has my face locked up !---I'm a mess !--- Just got to hunker down till it gets better !
Got some seed in a jar needs attention !


----------



## Keef

Another cup of coffee and a toke or two ?---


----------



## Keef

Hey I got this mutant GG#4-- I posted a pic of recently !---  The first attempt to clone the anomaly failed !--- I'm gonna have another chance so I'm gonna try to clone it on the vine !--- I'm gonna put a damp bandage around the stem with maybe a little rooting compound !-- Try to get roots before I take the cut !---Think it will work ?----


----------



## yarddog

It could work keef.     I've seen people do that with trees.   And my dad does similar with blackberry vines.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, that is so cool you do that. I really could frame that pictures. 

Yes, i think that will work Keef, we have done roses and other shurbs that way. I think it is called pinning. If you can get a longer branch and have another cup handy, and use a u shaped pin and pin it in the other cup... I would use some rooting compound and keep it moist... I bet you can do it.. I have never done it with pot though.. do it and see.


 One last word about mp, there were folks here before i came and their will be folks here after I am gone. This is my home. Nice to see you today. I am sorry you have pain.


----------



## Keef

I understand Rose !--- It just wasn't like that for me I got blindsided when I got banned for life for making a joke ! --So I never forget this is not a democracy and I can get banned for any reason at anytime with no appeal process !----I am here as long as it's a good place to be but  I've been happy here and made lots of friends and yes people do come and go !--- I just  hope we can all move forward after that fur ball !---No one came out of that unscathed! --- I apologize to all for my part !-- I'm paying for it in pain !--- I just want to come hang out with my buddies !---


----------



## Keef

Not the best pic but they growing fast --- 

View attachment 20160521_143102.jpg


----------



## Keef

How come I post pics upside down ? -- I'll get D.D. to help learn to do it right !--I promise !-- Anyway We be spreading them out 5 to a box like this !--- Need to put another box together and move some more !-- Plant in left rear if Umbra's BPU-X-B.B crossed on my Widow mom !--Still unsexed !--- If it is a boy I have clones and I may replace my male Trips with it !--Sure hope it is a girl though!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa, ,,what up Keef,,DD,Rose,Dog and the rest of you Potheads.  Weedhopper went to visit his Mom/Mommy today. She is ready to fight. Had to get her riled up,,but she is ready. Now i gotta sneak her oil into her new room. She is so cute when she tells me to sneak her oil in. She aint never been high in her life or in trouble. Thanks Rose. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Yo:48:


----------



## Keef

My man Hopper in da House !-- That does sound funny Hopper !--- My mother could use some cannabis medicine would probably take it but Dad don't play that !--- It's  against the law ! ---end of discussion !-- I hope she lives to see the end of prohibition! -- Soon as I can I'll have to get around dad and hook the mom up !--


----------



## Keef

East Coast Cane !--What up ? ---


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane I sent U a card probably got there the day after U left !--When U get home let me know if it made it !


----------



## mrcane

Headed to fenway park tomorrow for a Red Sox game....
Hopper that is great that your mom is using the oils...My mom 92 and my aunt of 87yr just love the candies that I brought them for sleep......


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah my Mom is 78 and a real fighter. She had open heart surgery at 71 and kicked its ***. Now she has Lung Cancer.  They caught it early and it hasn't spread yet. So here we go again. Me and my Mom were always close and so everybody always looks to me to keep her going.
Rose by the way,,,is my hero,,,and i love her. Anybody messes with Rose gonna wish they hadn't. I know ppl in Low places. Lol Think thats a song.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

U know I was just reading NCH'S post under that tolerance thread talking about the weed world changing !-- I know that's true !--- After the end of prohibition I full expect Big Money to control 90 % of the weed business and all that will be left for the small mom and pop operation is by finding a specialty niche !--- No surprise what specialty niche I'm choosing !--- I'm after a trick pony !-- 
Big Pharm be all over weed !--- One example is synthetic seed !--- These jokers can take a single leafed and turn it into 50 clones !--- The tiny clones are put in a nutrient gel and encapsulated in a gelatin type protective cover !-- They can plant field of clones just like planting seed !-- With people like NCH bringing the grow talent !--- We gonna all have to step up our grow game !---


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Wake and Bake time.  Sun is finally shining.  Rose, yes, you can walk me through in posting my pictures.  I already try coping and paste the picture but it did not work.  Wishing everyone a peaceful high day. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- I'm not in as bad of shape as yesterday! -- Still feel beat up but the intensity is not as bad !


----------



## Keef

Got to set another box up and hang another light --- Spread them and move 5 to the new box to stay !-- The grow is coming together nicely !--- D.D. got the nutes and beneficial stuff dialed in !--- I don't know what Mico powder and Humbolt Roots is and don't matter long as it works -- she say put it in the box ---I put it in the box !-- Also got some PPP seed that have sprouted and need to go into some dirt !--I need me a straight up indica !


----------



## Keef

My clock must be broke it's  still 4:20 !


----------



## Rosebud

Don't we smoke at 3:33?


----------



## Keef

I do !


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, see if this helps. When it comes to resizing the picture I do that in Paint. and I put it at 30%  Here is what a nice guy, not me wrote in the posting pictures thread.


(1) Click mannage attachments

(2) Click browse

(3) Locate your picture and right click it

(4) Stroll down to open with then click on paint

(5) Up at the top you will see something that says Image click on that

(6) Stroll down and click Stretch/Skew

(7) Change the numbers in the boxes from 100 to 25 then click ok

(8) Close the screen down by clicking the red x in the top right corner. Once this is done you click yes to save picture. 

(9) Double click on the photo 

(10) When your finisned adding pics, upload photos.


----------



## Keef

Rose I need that microscope !--- I need to know something about a survivor !--- I  look at it and think --That can't be right ! --I don't know !


----------



## Rosebud

oh man, how ya gonna know  keef?  wait till it gets bigger?


----------



## Keef

Yep !-Rose ---The waiting is the hardest part !--- We know all about regular weed --7,000+ varieties -- We just don't know enough about these things to even have an opinion yet !-- I might find U a medicine plant who knows ? --- I got my other stuff to fall back on if I need to !--- but I'm thinking I'm gonna find more than one something !--- Smoking something I made in a pickle jar that rocks my world is gonna feel magnificent! --U can't buy something to make U feel that good !-- A double whammy !-- A plant that will make feel like U having a religous experience and knowing I made it !--- I'm got to have that feeling !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## yarddog

Morning keef


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- What U working on today ?


----------



## Keef

I got 2 of those GDP-x- Black Rose seed to germ for me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Made it through my weekend-- making babies!  Walked 4.2 miles last night at work!  I'm wearing thin on this "working" thingy. Came home to my Island & had a few tokes, ate the lunch I didn't get to last night, few more tokes & caught up to you guys. Looking forward to my days off & doing some farming; can't wait til farming is my job.  Bout to call it bedtime. Later guys.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys, Hope everyone is well this monday morning. Just had a great phone visit with my grow buddy. Love that.  Mr rb planted a bunch of plants for me yesterday. Some are small clones, i think they will be fine,,,gulp....

I got stuff to do.. Lets grow pot.

Keef, you and dd's plants look great.


----------



## Keef

We getting there Rose !---I 'm no photographer but they doing good !--- This will be the first grow where I feel like we got a handle on aero under LEDs !--- Biggest problem is they all different sizes !-- D.D. started foliar feeding fresh cuts with seaweed extract and I'm amazed at the results !-- I got to find something special for her to grow !


----------



## giggy

thought i would stop in and say hello. i see the she-i-t hit the fan. i hope things settle down.


----------



## Keef

Giggy in da house !--All is well Cuz !-- We past all that !


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little funny for the day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464040408129.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's  why God made epidurals silly woman !
I just got back from seeing --This guy I know !--- Coming home I was in a little traffic tucked in between two cars just minding my own business -- Then I looked to my left and there was a Po-Po Canine unit --- and that dog was looking at me !--- Do U think he knew I was riding dirty ? --- It was unnerving ! --


----------



## yarddog

Been there!!!!     Not a good feeling


----------



## Rosebud

I had natural childbirth twice, just saying...LOL, i told you I was a hippy. Mr rb was the first spouse in the delivery room.  Glad I am not doing that tonight..  

Keef that dog wanted a piece of you. Come north, get outta there.


----------



## Keef

Rose ---I could move !--- I don't know if ya'll can understand or if it even makes any sense---  but  I make my stand here !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I am the same way.  I could move.    I could arrange a job at another dealership anywhere in the country.  Get hired before I even spend a dollar moving.      But this is my home.    I may not like every way of the south. But I am in love with my home.  cotton fields, forests, low woodlands.   All of the lands beauty speaks to me and holds me here.


----------



## Keef

Dog if we can grow under threat of jail--- when they finally say we can legally grow only 4 plants ? ---I'm  just gonna laugh and laugh !---


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C......Headed west Yeah.....
Had some visitors at Mom's last night...... 

View attachment 20160523_084310.jpg


View attachment 20160523_084215.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Wow mrcane.    That's a great looking Tom.  Full spread


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Gobble--Gobble !-- I don't know about hunting turkey -- Do U have to let them fly like ducks before U shoot ? -- Or can U low crawl up close then bust'm on the ground! --- I was a grown man before I knew U had to shoot ducks in the air !-- I'd sneak up  on them !--


----------



## ness

Good Morning O.F.C. Nice looking turkeys cane.  Does, your family hunt turkeys for the holidays?  Look like you are enjoy your visit with family.  

Looks like the BPU-X-BB are starting to grow.  One is 3 1/2 and the 2nd is 2 inches.  Hoping they keep it up.

Planted tomatoes yesterday and they are looking great.  Got my order in for some brick weed.  Hoping it will come today.  I pay $30. for a 1/4 oz.


----------



## ness

Well, time to get this day start.  Got lots on my list to do.  Everyone have a nice smoky day. :afroweed:


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes !-- I'm truly upsets me when I have to buy because I know I'm contributing to the cartels !---We do what we got to do Nes !--- I bought 2 ounces yesterday for $110 an OZ !---  I get to harvest - I'm done with giving money to the cartels !


----------



## Keef

Learning to grow weed --Aero under LEDs --Bout broke me ya'll !--- I had a good idea about what could be done but I wasn't sure I could do it !--- Now ? -- We own growing weed --Aero under LEDs !-- 
My cut of GG#4 is making more limbs with the anomaly so it looks like I can propagate the anomaly! -- D.D. says she can clone !-- It's  an unmistakable plant !--- I could easily pick it out of a room full of plants !-- Don't know how it smokes but we will be seeing !---Once I have some clones with the mutation I'll send her thru bloom and see how she smokes !

Mean while --Back in the Lab of Dr. Frankenplant something unnatural stirs --- I have new life !


----------



## Keef

It's  4:20 up in here !-- Someone gonna get high with me or what ---cause I am perfectly capable of smoking alone !-- I got a dose of caps working --a full pipe !-- I'm working this buzz !-- Got other stuff I should do but not right now !
After I made the blueberry wine --Wine making stuff keeps showing up !--- I got a gallon of blueberry wine and a gallon of cherry wine !--- Now this peach stuff shows up !--- D.D. is enjoying her job as official taste tester !---Apparently she approves !-- I'll start bottling some about the end of October !--- I've found making wine is satisfying in a way that growing weed is !-- --I think I'm addicted --- Banana Wine ?


----------



## yarddog

Keef, when I got to my parents house, the first thing you smell is wine fermenting.


----------



## Rosebud

Here i am, sorry i am late.. had pt and trainer, first real visit with the trainer in 3 weeks. Came home and passed out.. it is tired out. Felt good to lift some weights..  Just smoke a joint of who knows what, it seems to be working. 

Baby pot plants out in the sun today their first real sunny day, they are so tiny to be out there. I have a confession, not ready to share yet but it is about broad mites. oh god no.

Cane, i love all your pictures, you have a wonderful eye and symmetry abilities..


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose will lady bugs eat Broadmites ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello OFC! I'm alive, which is always good! Just got a good laugh watching Keef papoose our tiny "chainsaw" dog in a blanket to get a sticker burr out of his moustache!  Success this time-- he got the sticker & didn't get bit! But it was fun to watch! Haven't been to the grow room in a couple days thanks to work & FM.  I think Keef has it under control though. Just wanna get high by the beach.....


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  It been along day and I'm tied.  Maybe hit the sack early tonight.  I'm thinking on watching the movie Man on Firer.  Seen it before, but it is just one of those movie you can watch over and over again.


----------



## Keef

Dog I'm just making fruit wine and I only make a gallon at a time about a month apart !---- I'm lazy too !--D.D. orders me a big can of fruit puree to use !--- I see now that sooner or later I'm gonna have to reduce the volume --- D.D. found me a still when I'm ready !--- I never made no fruit 'shine before !--- They catch me growing weed and making liquor ---I'm gonna be in soo much trouble !--- U guys know I'm just teasing ? --I would never do such a thing !--


----------



## Rosebud

The lady bug larva would be more apt to decimate them, adults aren't as hungry as the larva.. the larva look like baby alligators and they can chow down some aphids where as the adults eat them too, just not as much. I found another BM. I decided my ecosystem in the back yard is better than any spray. I bout killed ad/dc spraying it with organicide.

A quick tour of my yard you will see metallic small flys, they eat mites, also, lots of lady bugs, later lacewings will arrive. I think i have enough beneficial insects to take care of the broadmites. GULP


----------



## Keef

U may be right Rose time will tell !-- I could never have a ecosystem outside like that here !--

Hey Nes enjoy your movie !

I got an e-mail from Umbra today --- He said he's about a week away from harvest !-- I checked on Kraven to but still haven't heard back yet !

Took the liberty of telling them the O.F.C. misses them !


----------



## ness

Thanks keef, I will enjoy the movie.  Time to go.  Good night


----------



## Keef

I'm off on a pizza run !-- I just hope that big Hummer tries to take the right of way again - He caught me by surprise the first time !--- D.D. need a new car! --I hope he tries it again !-- Long as I don't hit him with the front of my car it's  his fault !-- I got no problem swapping paint !--- I feel a little guilty cause I'm hunting him !--and he's off !


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0121.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

NES, YOU did it!!! WOO HOO, your plants look wonderful... so happy you could post and grow such nice pot... yay:lama::lama::lama::woohoo::banana:  This calls for a banana riding a lama!


----------



## Keef

Nes post a pic !-- Ain't nothing wrong with those plants !-- I thought U said they were only 3-4 inches tall !--That is just right for this time of year !--- Did U get any of them sexed first ?-- I got a Blueberry Widow like that --It hasn't been sexed yet !-- Beautiful plant !--I'm  Hoping it's  a girl !


----------



## ness

Keef that plant is my Aurora Indica the first one I planted.  I have two and they are both girl.  The ones that are growing slow are my BPU-X-BB.  I'll have to post more pictures.


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0113.jpg


----------



## ness

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=235959&stc=1&d=1464163493 

View attachment 100_0027.jpg


View attachment 100_0027 (800x600).jpg


----------



## ness

That is buttons.  Still trying to get the hang of posting pictures.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 

Nes U doing better than me !--- I can post pics but they upside down ! ---I don't know what I'm doing half the time !
I'm about to bust a cap on this T.V. !--All I want to do is have some coffee and catch up on the news maybe watch a little music -- The words on the screen won't go away --I don't know how to turn it off !---I do know how to shoot it though !---Just like they taught me in the army ---  Kill them all !---Let God sort them out !-- I need my pipe !


----------



## Keef

I getting so much better !--- I fixed it without shooting anything !-- I'm packing another pipe that one was just left over anyway !---Wake and Bake !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning... a pretty day here in the north west. I awoke at 2:30 and have been up doing stuff. Feels good to do stuff.  Nes. what a sweet dog. 
so, i harvested some peas.. what a bunch of work for a cup of peas... But I grew them for the N they will put in the soil.

WH, where are you?


----------



## ness

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=235959&stc=1&d=1464163493

This is Max's.  Our newest pup. 

View attachment 100_0024.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dog Dude will be pulling up in his trailer about 1 pm and my dogs get a bath --a hair cut --Thier nails trimmed if needed -- and they come back with little bows above thier ears !-- 4 dogs -- $140 ( ?) every 8 weeks or so !-- I hope he doesn't start preaching to me about the medical benefits of MJ !--- I just nod and don't say much !


----------



## Keef

I ever tell U guys about my growers spaghetti ?--- I got pumps in every box that need to be -on 15/ off 15 so the power cord has to run to the right timer !--The lights power has to go thru a different timer -- Then each box needs a bubbler or 2 --so air tubing runs from 2 --4 spot aquarium bubblers which are not on a timer but run 24/7 -- So a different power cord that is not on a timer !--- I get confused unless I get really stoned !--Then it all makes sense !


----------



## yarddog

Nes you have some fine looking dogs.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good looking dogs Nes! Love that puppy! But, I need another dog like I need a baby! Your plants are looking good too! The way you described them, I thought they would be smaller. Very nice. I spent the past 12 hours in a dark room; have a doctor's appointment today. Hiding in the bedroom smoking a little to help me get started-- dog groomer will be here any minute. Don't think he'd care, probably would smoke with us, but just can't take any risks. Hope to get in my growroom this afternoon if I can handle the light. Hope you all have a green day!  Great day!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, I love your banana riding llamas!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning DD, how are you?

WH is ok, just really busy..no need to panic.. oh that was me.. lol

I am trying to get some compost spread.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, have you heard from kraven?  I sent him an email yesterday.


----------



## Keef

Dog I sent him one yesterday too and haven't heard back !--

I 'm running out of places to grow !---I got one box that has been kicking it and I'm thinking about flipping them in a week or 2 if I can find some place too put them everything else is at 18/6 !---Might have to sacrifice the dirt grow ? --- Get me a Widow cut or 2 ---I have plenty of everything else !--- My boy Trips ? --I don't really need him !--- If his child with my Widow is a boy I might keep him instead !--Or a GG#4 boy ?


----------



## Keef

I got some vicious dogs but when the groomer shows it is hard to catch them ! ---Groomer got the first one now the rest sit there looking at me like I sold them out or something! ---Times like these I'm glad dogs can't talk !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven is good !---just been busy !-- He been snowed in !---White out blizzard conditions !--- I don't know how U snow birds do it !---Way to cold for me !


----------



## mrcane

Good Afternoon All....nice to be home..
Brought the female papaya out for a little sun..
Sexing all the others so far had to dump three Hippies Dawg ..showed in like two days...
............I'm puffin....:48:.....
My papaya is way better than the sheet I got back east... 

View attachment 20160525_124545.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane what up ? --Always good to get home !--- Plants looks great !-- Now U can just grow girls !---


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Cane, nice to see you. I bet your papaya is way better. I have two going and one isn't wimpy..yay.


----------



## mrcane

Chores right now lots of'em......neighbor flipped the plants couple days ago some are starting to show. 
So put the girl's back to 24/7 ??18/6????:confused2:


----------



## mrcane

Hi Rose...nice to be back...hope that your knee is better...


----------



## Rosebud

I am doing 18/6 cause i am put them outdoors and they will reveg if i had been under 24/7. This way they don't,,,, so far.


----------



## Keef

Cane I just pull mine back into veg at 18/6 -- If U gonna put them outside they revegge for U--- then return to bloom later !--Right Rose ? -- I do stuff different !---For me when sexing and I get a girl I pull her back into veg to clone !-- When I have a supply of clones then I run some thru bloom !--- I like to still have a piece of a plant in veg till I have some of it in a pipe then if I want I can keep it I can and know what to expect !--- Papaya and Rose's  Purple Haze has me pulling my hair out while the Blueberry Widow ( Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. --crossed on my Widow) needs to be chopped back so everything  else catches up !--- U got any more Purple Haze seed Rose ?--- I still got one but it is stunted !
GG#4 -- T.E. and B.B. and Bubblicious be kicking it !-- Widow sitting this one out !-- Still got a few things to sex but they stunted so I wait and see if they recover !--

I also have survivors from the Zombie Juice! --- Yep !--Them thangs ! -- and I am excited about them !


----------



## yarddog

Welcome home Mr cane.   I had 5 males out of 6 hippie dawgs.     I was ecstatic when I finally found a girl!!!


----------



## Keef

Don't say that Dog it worries me !-- That's  the seed I'm working with !-- U know what they say though ? ---Nothing good comes easy !-- Maybe we both earned a girl ? -- I just don't have mine yet !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Cane i seen that backyard before when Weedhopper is flying around looking for some green to eat. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Made it to the doctor & back-- 3 hours of my time & a miserable 3 hours!  Just wanna get high by the beach.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Glad to see you made it back safely Cane. Good to see your happy posts Hopper; I always smile when I read your posts! Hey Rose!


----------



## Keef

Where that dam WeedHopper?  ---Where U been back in Arkansas?  -- I got a guy  gonna come over tomorrow and give me an estimate on my fence --Trimming my Palm trees and fixing this miserable excuse for a front yard !--- He also a licensed electrician so U know that hot tub I got ain't hooked up yet ?--If the man can build a fence and that other stuff then I ask him about the wiring the hot tub !--- The neighbor I had a tiff with because my fence was on his property bout to get a rude awakening !-- He got a big a** boat gonna be hard as hell to park once the fence is back up !-- Be worth the cost of a fence when he realizes his scam to have plenty room for his boat just got jammed !---Go rent a dry dock space or better yet come give me a reason !--


----------



## Keef

Prohibition ends -- I get my little 4 seater float plane --I pick Hopper up and we come visit the left coast !-- Hopper !--it will be a smoking flight !-- I get too high --he might have to drive some !--


----------



## yarddog

Hello hopper.      Good to see you.     
     Talked the boss into placing me into another factory  training program today.    Which means it adds another year and a half of online classes and physical classes to my job.    It's a pain in the butt but will definitely be worth it.   Well, I am about done for the night.      Let's smoke


----------



## Keef

I want a float plane cause they get all up in your business at airports !-- I might have something in that plane that they don't need to know about !--


----------



## Keef

Dog I must confess-- I am already a little wee bit high !-- but I'll take another toke or 2 with U little brother !-
Kraven say tell U he's watching your thread !-- He said say hello !--- I think that was Kraven anyway --Ya'll know I get confused sometimes !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally made it to the grow room! Keef did a good job while I was incapacitated. I taught him well!! Doc gave me some muscle relaxers & some nausea medicine to help get this migraine & FM monster under control. So far, it has helped, along with some canna caps. I'm really proud of my grow right now. Couldn't focus to look for bugs; vision's blurry due to the migraine. But, the tops look great, so probably none or very few bugs. It's gonna be a long time til harvest though. As Tom Petty said, "the waiting is the hardest part!"


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, YD, i will join you. DD, so sorry, i had a headache last week, they are bad, i wish you didn't have them. 

Hey Wh.. glad to see you too.

Keef, you and dd pick up wh and get yd and come on out.  Keef, i will look for those seeds, I tried to make some..I love that smoke.  If i have more than 5 i will share. :~)


----------



## Keef

That box I said was out running the rest of the grow ? --- Dirt plants got to go !-- I moving that box in where they were and flipping them in a week or so !-- The rest of the grow will be closer to the same size !--- And I got some smoke sooner !--We got ourselves a plan !


----------



## Keef

If U can Rose if not ? -- No problem !-- I would just like to have something of your's in my harem !-- That PH might make it !--- but Yeah !-- If U can --Hook a brother up !--- I wish I could have got something from Kraven  who knows maybe I still might !--- I guess it's  just a sentimental thing -- Having a plant one of U guys bred or just grew !--- My way of having a part of the O.F.C. in my grow room !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Who's with me? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464229341229.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I am doing 18/6 cause i am put them outdoors and they will reveg if i had been under 24/7. This way they don't,,,, so far.



Rose, I am still confused,what I have going is everything was on 24/7 ,we flipped everything except the female papaya...most all of the hippies dawg are showing looks like only one female...they will all be going outside..
So question is what should I do with the plants that sex out females?
Put back to the veg room? I will be setting it up 18/6??
  Are you putting your plants out full time yet??


----------



## mrcane

Just went through the mail, thanks Bro..you have credit


----------



## Rosebud

I would put them back in 18/6 for a few days, maybe a week, then stick them out, hopefully they won't flower and reveg. If you put them out now they may or may not reveg or flower. 

Mine are all outdoors. The sexed ones are in the ground and the others are in pots waiting to go in.   Even if your plants got squirrely for a while, they will be ok. Last year i had some early flowering then reveg, and it didn't hurt a thing, so don't worry. I promise.


----------



## mrcane

DD I do love the Beach 

View attachment 20160519_143052.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I would put them back in 18/6 for a few days, maybe a week, then stick them out, hopefully they won't flower and reveg. If you put them out now they may or may not reveg or flower.
> 
> Mine are all outdoors. The sexed ones are in the ground and the others are in pots waiting to go in.   Even if your plants got squirrely for a while, they will be ok. Last year i had some early flowering then reveg, and it didn't hurt a thing, so don't worry. I promise.


Thanks Rose....


----------



## Rosebud

I love that pic cane, i love all your pics.


----------



## mrcane

Sure is nice to be back....
....I used to love to travel, nowadays I just love being home..
There's no place like home....:48:...There's no place like home...


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I love that pic cane, i love all your pics.



Rose by the time we were done walking that beach we had a pile of trash....Sad I have walked that beach since I was a little boy. And I have never seen so much trash
And this was on beautiful Cape Cod....


----------



## Keef

Good deal  Cane !--- 24/7 is just not for me !--- Maybe for heat but not here !-- See Cane if your plants been on 24/7 and U move them outside when there's 12-13 hours of light outside instead of spring they think it's fall and start blooming !-- Then the days start getting longer and the plant just gets confused !!-U want me to veg or bloom ?-- Bozzo use to match his hours of light slowly down to match the hours outside then they hit the ground running !--- They Know it's  spring and take off !--- Ya'll got me worried about these Dawg seed !--


----------



## Rosebud

That must have been hard to see Cane, does it feel like no one respects anything anymore? ok, i am officially old now that i said that.


----------



## Keef

Hurricane Ike washed a garage sale up on the beaches down here !--- I saw a porch with stairs still attached !-- One of those Orange Oil well escape rescue craft !--I even  saw a refrigerator! -- six pack of beer --I mean if a hurricane can wash it away it was on the beach !---Just pieces of people's lives !


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> DD I do love the Beach



Me too, obviously!  People ask me where I find peace & comfort if i don't believe in god.  I tell them, the beach/ocean provides me with my "spiritual "  needs. When I need solace, I got to the beach. When I need uplifting, I go to the beach. When I need healing, I go to the beach.  When I need tranquility.......  I think you get the point.


----------



## Keef

D.D. and I were traumatized by Hurricane Katrina and at one time Ike looked like it might hit near us !-- So we loaded up and went to my brothers house near Houston !-- Ike changed curse and we took a direct hit --again !---Except this time soon as the roads were clear we was outta there !-- I started my old truck and moved it minutes before a tree fell where it had been !


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know how you ever get over Katrina... you guys have survived a lot. I love the beach because it show me how little i am...only a speck in this world. perspective i get no where else. I love the beach.


----------



## Keef

Rose some things U never get over best U can do is learn to live with it !--- Some people believe mankind is basically good some believe we're basically bad !---- I got to see for myself !---It's  not pretty !---


----------



## Keef

4 am at the beach !--- We having some weather changes that my face don't like !--- So Wake and Bake ? --


----------



## yarddog

Morning guys and gals.    Found out yesterday, my bro in law is back on the dope.    Stole his daddies guns and tools.     I had call him this morning and tell him the straight truth.    My dogs know him, so he could come while I am away.    Told him if so much as a wrench comes missing, I'm blaming him and taking matters into my own hands.     It hurts me to know he is throwing away his life.  His momma was a junkie till she died, his brother is homeless because of the dope.  I fear he will be dead in no time.    He was very reckless with his addiction a few years ago.   
Well... it's going to be a beautiful day.   Wish I was on the river.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !--- It hurts to watch but U can't save someone from themselves !--- I lost my baby brother about 2 years ago !--- He was an alcoholic but wouldn't turn down any drug !--- He ended up putting a 12 ga.  In his mouth and pulled the trigger !--- I did everything I could but I'll always wonder if there couldn't have been something I could have done !---- I miss U baby brother !--- Wish U coulda found another way !--- Sorry it's still too painful to think about !-- I don't want to be sad and hurting today !-- Time for some caps , coffee and another bowl !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks DD for your kind words. No Keef im actually working in Dallas, ,and will be for along time. Howdy Rose,,,
 Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Good deal Hopper !---I know it's  hard being away from little Miss Sunshine and the wife !-- 

Sounds like me and Dog need a fishing trip !--- Lay up on the river bank all night  tight lining for catfish !--- Nice camp fire an ice chest and plenty weed ? --I put a bell or something on the end of my pole so I can hear when that big one takes a bite !--- Daddy catch them big cats on the Trinity River--He like to show them off !-- - Man asked him once where he caught them and Daddy say --in the lip !-- Spent some nice nights on the river !--


----------



## Keef

What U doing down there lurking around OF ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...just getting mama off to work,tough after  vacation...beautiful day here, gonna bring the girls outside...


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- Sounds like U gonna need one of those trimmers like Rose has !---What do U have ready to move outside ?--- I get this GG#4 freak to clone we'll have to see how it travels !--


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc, today has certainly been a dramatic day.    Bro in law and his monkey. I try to think of a rose bush.     You can't have the rose without the thorns.      My wife is golden to me, but some of her family,.  Whew     lol.      Keef, I got pm.  You know I couldn't turn it down.   But I also want you to know, I'm not asking for anything.   Don't worry about those dawgs.   They just run strong on males is all.   I got a girly though       we'll see what see is made of.     At 9 weeks in veg, even the males smell good.


----------



## mrcane

Just back from the Toyota dealer they gave me a loaner thing is like a little  space ship,Matrix???
Keef I have 6 female papaya and one hippies dawg...so far..they are spending the day time outside, had a low of 51*last night...
.planting some veggie starts.:48:....&....Puffing .


----------



## mrcane

Y.D. good luck with the Bro in law. Hopefully he will get some help....
I'm one for seven so far on the Hippies dawg looking like I might get two out of seven.... 

View attachment 20160526_100653.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog U sound like me !--- Let's  see how it works out !-- Us Southern Outlaw growers got to look out for each other !

Cane I expect to be clone heavy in a couple months ---- U want a cut of anything I got just let me know! ---U too Dog !--- Tranquil Elephantizer ?-- Gorilla Glue #4 ? --  Bubblicious ?--- My old faithful White Widow ? ---Rose want anything !


----------



## Keef

Hey D.D. and I were taking about belief systems of the world and I come to realize something !--- During the day I don't believe in ghost but at night --I'm a little more open minded !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hallelujah!  The guy Keef called yesterday finally showed up to give us an estimate on the fence!  Whoop!  Woop!  Looks like we found a good professional company & they're going to build my fence, possibly tomorrow ! And the funny part is that our neighbor was outside washing his big a** boat while the guy was measuring for the fence-- sweet!  Won't be so easy to park that boat once that fence is up!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally made it to the growroom last night & Keef was right -- he did a good job! They look beautiful! They're getting another kelp spraying tonight; think they like that stuff.  Have a question for Umbra, if he was here, but maybe Rose can answer it for me:  Do you spray your plants with water to rinse off kelp, or whatever you foliar sprayed with, to remove any residual ?


----------



## Keef

Sweet ! ---I just broke juniors heart !-- Poor guy !---- I don't got but one fight left in me but I would happily use it if junior would give me a reason !--- 

Wanna get high ?---- We been all off in that grow room today working !--- Figured out where to bloom the bigger plants !---Dirt farm is gone!


----------



## Keef

Hot tub party at Keef's house tommorrow! --- We fire up the smoker to cover the smell of burning marijuana !-- Only had it 6 months before hooking it up !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

All I have to say is, "WHOOP, WHOOP!!!"


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Nes you have some fine looking dogs.


 
Thanks YD, I got more to come later on.  I got one dog his name is Rebel but sometime he is Crazy Reb.  This dog will not every late you sweep the floor without going Crazy, attacks the bloom and everything.  Have to late him out to do anything.  Wait until I try and take his picture, I can wait.


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Good looking dogs Nes! Love that puppy! But, I need another dog like I need a baby! Your plants are looking good too! The way you described them, I thought they would be smaller. Very nice. I spent the past 12 hours in a dark room; have a doctor's appointment today. Hiding in the bedroom smoking a little to help me get started-- dog groomer will be here any minute. Don't think he'd care, probably would smoke with us, but just can't take any risks. Hope to get in my growroom this afternoon if I can handle the light. Hope you all have a green day! Great day!


 
Thank You DD, They are like family.  I voluntary at a pet grooming service when I can.  And, go to adoption day every third Sat.  Get's me out of the house. Let's smoke. :bong2:


----------



## yarddog

New, I'm right there with you.    I have too many dogs and cats.    They are all my favorite


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> NES, YOU did it!!! WOO HOO, your plants look wonderful... so happy you could post and grow such nice pot... yay:lama::lama::lama::woohoo::banana: This calls for a banana riding a lama!


 

Rose, Thank You. I think I'll have jello.  Still need practice. :joint:


----------



## ness

Evening OFC, catching up on my reading have been on in awhile.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- What up girlfriend !-- I been worried about your grow but after the pics --U good !--- Next year get   your seed planted early and sexed so come spring U got all girls ready to go outside soon as the weather permits !-- Have U tried taking a bottom limb and rooting it yet ?-- 
I'm a little dog guy ---Ya'll got some big dogs !


----------



## Keef

What's  for supper ? --- I got a couple Cornish hens in the smoker and D.D. gonna do something with some squash and zucchini !---


----------



## yarddog

Made a run for some brick after work today.     Wanted to et in before the holiday rush hits.       Ate a frozen pizza, got some store bought cookies and ice cold raw milk.      Not  proper supper, but it will do


----------



## Keef

That's  what I'm smoking Dog !--- Can't have Rib Eye every night !--- My boy Trips is in bloom at 18/6 !!!----W--T--F ? --- I never seen that before !---


----------



## ness

Keef, that sound like another plan for next year.  The picture of the Aurora Indica are 4 mouth old.  Both girls.  I bought fem. seed, I forgot were.  Hope they do me good.  I'll take picture of my other plants tomorrow.  I got 6 more and hoping to get female.  It's just got to get me through a whole year.


----------



## Keef

That's  why I gotta grow year round !--- Looks like this harvest should put us over the top !-- I have one box of 5 that is out growing the rest of the group !-- Gonna put a box where my dirt plants are and flip them soon as I get these baby freaks sorted out --Maybe 2 weeks !-- Then I can wait until the plants are where I want them to be before flipping! -- Between cannacaps and smoke ---we go thru a lot of weed !


----------



## mrcane

What's up...???Nice steak, baked potato, corn on the cob &asparagus out of the garden....
Put in some corn, butternut squash, pumpkin, & peppers today...I'm beat....:48:
Sitting back enjoying the view.... 

View attachment 20160526_181851.jpg


----------



## Keef

What magazine did U get that pic out of Cane ? -- Dam U got an eye for beauty! --- That's  the way it is for an artistic mind !--- Cane can't help it !-- It's in him and it's  gonna come out !--  Musician ?--Artist ? -- U got all the good skills -- I get stuck with skills like hitting what I shoot at and blowing stuff up !---- On the other hand ---creation and destruction are the same thing !-- U must destroy something to make something else !


----------



## mrcane

Thanks bud...just a pic out the bedroom window, kicked back watching wild islands gettin ripped


----------



## DirtyDiana

Aall byy myyyy seeelf........... everyone's in bed & here I am surfing the TV channels! Hope everyone gets a good night's sleep. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.     Friday baby!!!!      Ima keep my butt at home this weekend.    Leo has his best hunting on weekends like this.     Hope your day is a grand one.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. getting back in the groove,headed for a good workout this morning...
Yep dog is a good weekend to lay low...:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning you people... Just got caught up on yesterdays post here at the ofc. So many thoughts, so little brain. 

YD, i loved what you said about her family being like a rose with thorns. That right there is life, huh. Sounded like a proper dinner to me..

Cane, love the iris. ours are gone already. I like your gardens. I bet you guys are tired after that long flight and vaca.. Relax my friend.  I have two papaya looking better than last year. yay,

Nes, love your pups. so pretty. So glad we can see them now that you post pics. awesome.

Keef and DD, happy for you on the hot tub. And the smoker idea sounds like a good one. Is it hooked up now? 

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- D.D. gonna be sleeping in today !--- She got 4 --12 hour shifts in a row !--- I had the contractor out yesterday ad we gonna spend some money !--- I haven't kept the place up as well as I shoulda !----So we gonna make the place look nice again !--They supposed to put the fence up and hook up the hot tub today if it doesn't rain ! - If not then Tuesday !--65 feet of privacy fence -- Rip the front yard up down to sand ---They then lay down a mat to keep weeds and stuff  from growing thru it !-- Then a 4 inch layer of river rock ! -- Got to keep up with the Jones !--- Might even paint !--- Be 90 at the beach today with the water Temps in the 80's !---Partly cloudy !--- Be some wrecks on the island today !---Those itty-bitty bikinis is the reason !-- Very distracting !-- I'm still working on a proper Wake and Bake !--- I might have to go act crazy ---Scares the hell out the neighbor! --Quite satisfying to me !


----------



## mrcane

Sounds like a great plan bud, you will be happy with the fence..gotta keep the value of that property up..have a high day...:48:


----------



## oldfogey8

morning. we went from sprinter(spring and winter) straight into summer here in the north east. spoda be a hot one today...

pics from old fogeys world including my happy clone. 

View attachment IMG_1722.jpg


View attachment IMG_1780.jpg


View attachment IMG_1801.jpg


View attachment IMG_1811.jpg


View attachment IMG_1831.jpg


View attachment IMG_1833.jpg


View attachment IMG_1838.jpg


View attachment IMG_1795.jpg


View attachment IMG_1843.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane I guess I been going through a transition !---I always did stuff myself --I have finally accept that there's  a lot of stuff I just can't do anymore !--- It's  kinda tough when the mind knows what to do but the body is not up to the job !--- Property values have climbed steadily since we bought the place !--- It'll  feel good to have the place looking good again ! ---- I just get tunnel vision and I been focused on growing weed !-- With D.D. on the job when it comes to farming --We got this !--Plus I had some sprouts survive the Zombie Juice!
Looks like 4-6 are gonna live !--- With D.D. motivated to get out the hospital all I got to do is find my Frankenplant !--


----------



## Keef

O.F. U make me sick !-- U --Cane and Rose  and your beautiful pics !---I'm so jealous !-- I take pics of stuff like my thumb !-- Not a photographer! ---Clones looks good !-- Purple Buckeye ?


----------



## Keef

I see U farm with  Happy Frog !


----------



## Rosebud

Old Fogey, wow, love the pink lilac, bleeding heart and my favorite, lily of the valley. What is that first lovely white delicate looking flower?
Love the frog.... I get it keef, happy frog. LOL  Nice pot plant too. Thanks for posting those beautiful flowers.

Keef, glad you are fixing up the joint... good for morale.. We (bud) is almost done with the picket fence, to keep our dogs away from the new dogs moving in next door.  That means I am putting in a new shade garden.  lots of stuff happening in the little farmette. 

I looked out my bedroom window yesterday and there was Panama red, looking like a girl. woohoo.  She is a funny old girl.


----------



## oldfogey8

i am not sure what that white flower is. i searched a bit on the intra-super-net-highway but am not having any luck finding a name.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Cane, welcome back.  I know you enjoyed New England.  I sure miss the beach up there.  Grow up on a beach and I just love the sound of the waves at night to put me to sleep.  Oldfogey8 love your pictures, beautiful.  Keef sure glad you and DD are getting that hot tub hook up.  Very good for the body.  I want one.  Well have a Smoky Day.  Got to get started on my choirs. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

I never been to the northeast !-- Spent 3 years in Petersburg Virginia?  -- Not the northeast !-- Illinois ? 

But dis one time I got high !---Think I'm high now !


----------



## Keef

All these people coming to the beach for the weekend need some weed to smoke !---Good Weed! -- One of these days--After the end of prohibition ---Ole Keef might be able to hook them up !


----------



## DirtyDiana

As the Pointer Sisters said, "I'm so excited!"  I was just doing my wake  & bake when the doorbell rang. The guys are actually here to put up my fence AND hook up my hot tub!  I'm nearly in tears....... thought this day would never happen!  I'm surely going to need that hot tub after working 4 nights!  Those are beautiful pictures OF.  Most of the pics I take are of my dogs!  Rose, somehow  a white picket fence sounds lke you!   Gotta get more coffee to go with this pipe. You guys have a great weekend!


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

"I'm so excited!"

Boys and their toys!!

new (2me) 2011 CTS-V +a few modifications.. somewhere in the 625/600 range 

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0491.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOOHOO both ya'll... DD, you have been more patient than me.  Very cool. 

Joe, hot dog dude!  You aren't going to drive that fast or anything are you? Very pretty, nice, looks new to me.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Keef, here is a picture of 2 BPU-X-BB.  They grow 1/2 since I talk to you last.  Let's see if I can post these pictures.  I don't know what I did but hopefully you can see the picture when click on file extensions. 

View attachment 100_0128.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Old foggy beautiful pics...I also love lily of the valley ..matter of fact we imported some from my mom's back east...so fragrant...
Nice ride Joe...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Funny for the day: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464283347519.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Sweet Nes....green MOJOfemale MOJO


----------



## Keef

Yup!- U got it done !-- Pretty little babies !--- U gonna be putting them outside ?--- They gonna be fine !---  I hope U get a phenotype with a nice blueberry smell !--- They do look the mom and dad at that age !-- About 2-3 more sets of leaves and they gonna take off !-- 
Electrician had to go get something --He gonna be back to hook the tub up tommorrow! --I can wait !-- I've have to post a pic of an old stoner doing a connonball into the tub from the roof !-
--They put the fence post in be back Tuesday to finish up !---Then start on the yard !---


----------



## Rosebud

I fell in love with a new man, he was shy at first, but then climbed on my chest and hugged me.. He was a cockatoo.. He was in love with me at first site, and I him. It was a short romance as his talons were sharp. He was very affectionate.  what a beautiful beautiful boy.  All this outside the Thai restaurant.  His kiss remains.


----------



## Keef

Nope Big birds bite and got sharp claws !--- I have a parakeet and when it dies there will be no more birds !--
Nice ride Joe !--- If mine got air in the tires and gas in the tank --I'm good !--- Been in too many wrecks to have a real nice car like that !----- My luck I'd wrap it around a tree or something !--- Even living at the beach I never forget how temporary everything is !--- Even a glancing blow from a hurricane any year and this place is toast !--- May not  even be a slab left !--- U see someone headed north with 4 dogs --a wife and a fist full of clones ? ---That will be me !--- Long as I get out with that nothing else matters !--It can all be replaced !


----------



## Keef

Just in case U don't know and I 'll be posting a pic when it's  big enough but --- "Alpha"--- The first of the Texas Tetras lives !---It's tiny and I wasn't sure it would live but it did and I'm about as proud as a peacock !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I fell in love with a new man, he was shy at first, but then climbed on my chest and hugged me.. He was a cockatoo.. He was in love with me at first site, and I him. It was a short romance as his talons were sharp. He was very affectionate.  what a beautiful beautiful boy.  All this outside the Thai restaurant.  His kiss remains.


Funny Rose 
        I just love parrots, have had three in my day,first was 
Louis a lilac crown amazon, never said anything but went everywhere with me...then there was Rafael a bouble yellow headed amazon, my favorite had a good 100 word vocabulary..when I would come home from sea..he would say Whooo..Hooooo sailor are you dating....he would Crack me up....lived in a beach house at the time with 4 other sailor's...fun times....OK  I cannot think of the umbrella cockatoo's name was a sweetheart and was in love with my ex.when the ex.got a job the bird went crazy and plucked itself to death....Louis got hit by a car..long story...Rafael lives on....he has a mate and I hear that he is a very happy and successful breeder


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Just in case U don't know and I 'll be posting a pic when it's  big enough but --- "Alpha"--- The first of the Texas Tetras lives !---It's tiny and I wasn't sure it would live but it did and I'm about as proud as a peacock !



Congrats Bro...Green Mojo...:48:


----------



## Keef

Just the first step Cane !---Couldn't find my Frankenplant unless I could make tetras !-- So Now I can start looking for it !--- I got another 6 survivors out of this last group !-- I'd do back flips for just one out of each batch of 100 seed !-- Yeah but it's on come the end of prohibition !-- They done messed around and give me enough time Cuz !--


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  I'm up early this morn.  Got my coffee, and a bowl in hand.  Yup going to get high.  Try to post more picture and I can't seem to do it.  Time to talk to my daughter again.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. making a few rounds this morn. getting ready to move the grand daughter back to school this morning. so i'm setting here having a cup of joe trying to open my blood shot eyes. did sleep in till 6:00 but then had to get my lazy a$$ out of bed. glad to see yall are still kicking. peace folks. 

View attachment you-smell-coffee-angry-cat.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I know what U mean Giggy !-- U know I had a fight with someone who looked like that one time !--- Eat me up !


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy --That problem U had with that '88 G13 HP---I never heard of such a thing !---Well I have now !--My BPU-X-B.B.  male went into bloom at 18/6  and he over a year old !--- The more I learn about weed the less I realize I know !--That ain't supposed to happen --It ain't right !---


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.........Puff....:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane U need a workout today ? --- Why don't U swing by and mow the weeds in my back yard !---I think I'm gonna take some caps and stay lit today !-- Grass ain't going nowhere !--- 

Glad I don't live on the east coast !---Weather around here gonna be ideal !---Might hit 90-- partly cloudy --Wind blowing about 25 mph !-- They be kite surfing today! --


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Sweet Nes....green MOJOfemale MOJO


 
Thanks cane, :48:


----------



## ness

Been trying to post more pictures, can't seem to do it.  Now, my smiley faces don't work.  Time for a bowl.


----------



## ness

Hello OFC. I want to through this out there. I move my Aurora indica outside. But, there is a big old *** night light out there on a pole shining light at night, it a soft light, but it is light. How do you think AI will take to this light. I want to shoot it out, but, I do not want to hit any wires.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !--U gonna get rain today ?---
Can ya'll hear the hammering and sh** outside ? --They putting up my fence !-- We got bold coyotes and I only had a chicken wire fence keeping my pups in and the coyotes out !--- Electrician hasn't shown !--I expected them to wait till next week to do anything !
Finally got D.D. in bed !-- U can't work 4-- 12 hour night shifts if U supposed to get off at 7 but end up not being able to leave until 10 am !--- I got to step up the grow !--She can't keep doing this !--- 
I got a box of 5 plants that go to bloom mid-week !--- Where I had the dirt plants !-- Still got my 30 cuts for this cycle !--  Broke out the new Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series LEDS with the 5 watts chips for the bloom box !---Got 4 boxes with 5 plants each --- and a box where the other plants were too little to warrant thier own box yet !--- So 6 boxes in the walk in closet to veg another month (?) and a box of 5 blooming in another closet !--- This way I can sex some more plants !--- 
Still need to be sexed :
Rose's Purple Haze --( one plant )
Papaya --(3 plants)
Strawberry Elephant (one plant)
Blueberry Widow-- ( 3 plants)
Strawberry Rhino ( one plant)
GG#4 ( one plant --Looking for a replacement male )
Blueberry Elephant --( 2 plants )
Mutants ( some)
Many of these were bug damaged and still in bad shape but improving --bunch of runts!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.. Giggy, that is one bad kitty up there. funny.

Nes, that light won't be good for your plant, might want to go ahead and shoot it or move your plant.

Cane, i am missing the bird.. he was so cool and smart and a good hugger.

Keef, congrats to you, you mad scientist you.. that is awesome.


----------



## ness

Morning Rose.  TJ is a light freak.  He got so many lights, You, name it and he has it.  I want him to pull the fuse for the pole light.  But, he didn't.  I'm a night freak, love not having the lights on.  That is how I grow up.  Will see what I can do tonight.


----------



## Keef

Want me to come shoot it out for U Nes ? -- I like to shoot stuff !--- I would suggest a pellet rifle it's  quite and nobody will know who did it !--
Hey I saw the coolest thing on the news !---U know those drones people been flying around taking pictures and stuff !--- My man got a Bald Eagle trained to take them out  and bring them back to U !--- It was awesome inspiring to see that drone just flying around getting in people's  business and out of the sun came a screaming rocket and the eagle hit the drone like it had pissed him off !-- Then brought it back to the handler !---Way Cool !


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm not a patient man and making tetras has worked me !--- Now I have to wait until it is in the pipe to know if I did good !--- I have 4 plants from previous attempts and the 6 or so from this try !-- Even if they don't make the conversion to tetraploid ---I certainly affected them genetically -- One has the middle finger of the leaf twice as long as the other fingers!---Got to grow them out to know if it was a good thing  !--- Don't care what my Frankenplant is !--- Long as it takes U on a stroll through the spirit world !--


----------



## mrcane

Not having very good odds on sexing ...getting a lot of balls...


----------



## Keef

Cane that why I am what some people would call wasteful with seed !-- I don't plant 2 or three seed and expect to get a girl I plant at least 6 if I got them !--- Dog was having a high male rate with his Dawg seed too !-- I got no explanation !--- U can do thing to get more females but I don't know anything that increases the amount of males !--- Maybe it'll turn out that it's  one of those good things U got to work to get !-- That one reason I have trouble turning loose a good female !---I worked too hard to get her to just do a one time run !---


----------



## Keef

My Widow in "Time Out" this cycle !-- Her old a** is still kicking it but I had enough clones so I got a little 6 inch clone on the back burner !-- She there anytime I want !--


----------



## Keef

One of the 5 plants I'm sending to bloom is a Blueberry Widow-( Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. male "Trips" on my Widow)---It was an accident but if it is a girl she gonna grow great for me --She do like some aero !---


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Want me to come shoot it out for U Nes ? -- I like to shoot stuff !--- I would suggest a pellet rifle it's quite and nobody will know who did it !--
> Hey I saw the coolest thing on the news !---U know those drones people been flying around taking pictures and stuff !--- My man got a Bald Eagle trained to take them out and bring them back to U !--- It was awesome inspiring to see that drone just flying around getting in people's business and out of the sun came a screaming rocket and the eagle hit the drone like it had pissed him off !-- Then brought it back to the handler !---Way Cool !


 
lol, keef even if you shot the light out, tj would know it me.  I tell him often I'm going to shoot something.  If you only knew why.  Long story.  Is it 4:20.  Time for that bowl and fruit juice tonight.


----------



## Rosebud

Rb is a little dead and mr rb is doing all the work. I am too old for this..  

Cane, mine are 50/50 so far. One whimpy Papaya and one green, when it is all done i will take pics  Putting 8 in the ground now... holy cow. Tip, take of bottom growing branches before you plant in the ground... ouch.


----------



## mrcane

Looks like I might have 2 Hippies Dawg out of 6...1..hopefully 2.Nurse Larry out of 5..the only GDP X BR that made it might be showing.lady like and 4 BPU X BB that no show yet...plus I have six papaya clones...


----------



## Keef

Nes I have to remind people once in awhile I'm brain damaged so BANG -BANG !---- Reminds me I need to bust a cap on something soon just so they don't forget !--- Stay away from that crazy mofo don't the street !---Did U hear what he did ? ---Works for me !--- U got to find a dark place at night  for those plants !-- U will be disappointed if U don't !--- Tell him get your grow room cleaned out !---Does he know prohibition bout to end ad U learning to grow a very valuable crop ? ---- D.D. sitting on ten grand for when they announce the end of prohibition ---Six months before the go legal date --I'm spending some money !--- Right now it's  important that I learn everything I can about growing weed !--- When they blow the whistle the time for mistakes is past !--- My goal is about 25 pounds a year !-- That's  about a heavy 2 pounds a month year round !--- If I can do that I can double up anytime I want !


----------



## mrcane

Nice ROSE....my papaya is wimpy compared to the other stock....


----------



## Keef

What's  up with all the males ? -- I thought it was just the Hippie's Dawg seed !-- It's  everything !-- 
Rose U ain't old !-- So U have bad knees !--- Some 20 year olds have bad knees !-- U need to slow down some !--- Keef can teach U !---D.D. say I got a masters degree in kicking back !--- I'd tell that trainer where to get off in a New York minute !--- I'm all over stuff if it's something important to me but don't even try to make me do something U just gonna get your feelings hurt !--- This old body can only do so much and I will be the boss of where I spend my pain !


----------



## ness

Tj does not smoke anymore.  He saw his days with weed when he was younger, but not know more.  Yes, keef, I do mean to say, that the grow room is going to be fix faster than I was thinking before.  Something will happen.  That light is going to be history until I get my grow room.


----------



## Keef

Lots of us smoked weed to get high when we were younger but the older we get we use cannabis as a medicine more and more !-- The side effect of taking weed for medicine is it gets U high !---I can live with that !--- There's  a lot of people who think weed is evil and not good  for anything except getting those worthless Stoners high! --- That is changing as people find out what good medicine it really is !---- Two things can be true at the same time !--- Some feel weed is like a holy plant and should be held in reverence !-- Then there are those who see it as a commodity to be bought and sold !--- I'm kinda in the middle !---Both things are true to me !---


----------



## Keef

4:20 or near enough !-- Wanna burn !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose are U O.K. ? --- U don't complain much so when U do U must be hurting !--- U Better start resting that knee !--- Don't make me come up there !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my gosh, all plants are in the ground, well except 2 that haven't sexed and three more seedlings of satori and some nurse larry that hasn't been planted yet. I need her. mr rb did an awesome job out there today.

Cane, i find nurse larry takes forever to sex. Orangesunshine got some beautiful coke can size colas off one pheno. He is very happy with her. I am proud.  mr rb did an awesome job out there today.

  I sent a friend  12 seeds and he has 45 clones of her harvested... amazing. I love it that folks like her.  
Is it bed time?

Keef, just saw your question, i am fine, a whole lot better than 3 weeks ago.. it is a pisser though... pain. As you well know. Thank good ness i have great medicine.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like the hardest is over for now !-- I know what U mean when U say --All the plants !--Except this and that !-- They don't count yet !---
We just got thru moving the little dirt plant back into aero !--- They were root bound anyway !--I didn't want them thriving --space was limited I just was keeping them alive till I had something to do with them !-- Be back to all water pharming for awhile !--- Dam the pharm be looking Good  !!

Decided to let Trips go !-- I just don't need him anymore !--


----------



## yarddog

Hello guys and gals.     My buddy called me today.  I h e been waiting to get a pitbull puppy from him.    Momma ran out of milk, so I went and picked up my puppy today, she is four weeks, but is eating puppy chow softened with milk formula.    She is big for her age.      Here is a picture of her.   My wife and wanted to name her Luna.  Turns out her momma's name was Luna.   Luna it is!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh wow YD, she looks so huge in the first pic with huge feet and then so very tiny in the next.   The cats are curious. Luna is adorable. I can almost smell the puppy breath. Adorable lovely luna.


----------



## yarddog

I love puppy breath.  The cats are probably plotting to get rid of her.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, i'm moving slow this morn but i'm moving. let's just say i know i have a back. burning a bowl and having my coffee means it's WAKE AND BAKE time in the ofc.

keef, mine did it under 24/7 cycle and put on pollen pods that had a seed inside each one. i had the plant in a pie tin and if you bumped it you could hear them fall. when i cut it i took it outside and shook it and it looked like sleet falling.

dog nice little pup, that is a cool name.

hello miss rose hope you have been mending well.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> morning ofc, i'm moving slow this morn but i'm moving. let's just say i know i have a back. burning a bowl and having my coffee means it's WAKE AND BAKE time in the ofc.
> 
> keef, mine did it under 24/7 cycle and put on pollen pods that had a seed inside each one. i had the plant in a pie tin and if you bumped it you could hear them fall. when i cut it i took it outside and shook it and it looked like sleet falling.
> 
> dog nice little pup, that is a cool name.
> 
> hello miss rose hope you have been mending well.



Giggy was that the NDG13 H/P I sent you?.....that sounds horrible, I would like to know more please.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Giggy was that the NDG13 H/P I sent you?.....that sounds horrible, I would like to know more please.



no problem bro. yes it was the nd88g13/hp i popped three and had them under 24/7 light cycle. i'll have to look back at the dates but i think around week 5 or 6 he showed and didn't stop. basically he auto flowered and hermed to a female. looking back i should have let it finish some of the seeds to see what they would have done if anything. i should still have a couple pics i'll see if i can find them. i have seen a lot of herms over the years but never a male to female. maybe another reason we don't see many is we kill the male most of the time. is it just me or do we have more herms and less mold resistant strains then 10 to 15 years ago? the last 4 to 5 outdoor grows had more bud rot then i ever had. i remember growing for years and hardly ever seeing rot.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Who was that mask man ? -Kraven ?----Giggy too ?--- 

Puppies?  -- I draw the line at 4 !--Little dogs !--- I got a nice privacy fence !--- So we had to spend some money !---D.D. said it was an investment to keep me out of jail !--- I don't like the neighbor !-- I got to find my pipe !-- D.D. probably hid it !--I don't care I keep a back up !-- Electrician be back Monday  to finish !-- I think he meant Tuesday! --- I'm a little beat up from he pharming yesterday !-- I need more coffee !--Ugh !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Giggy, Kraven, Keef, Old Fogey, so nice to see you all this morning.

Giggy, those moths that lay an egg in the plant and a worm crawls out and ruins the bud by eating and pooping?  i need to figure that out this year stat. That is so maddening. I am growing an old panama red this year, will be fun to see how different the old genetics are. She sure looks like old mexican pot. ha.


----------



## giggy

morning keef, glad yall getting it done yall both been wanting it for awhile.

krav i forgot temps where on the lower side but never bad cause them cfl's make some heat the lights are 2700k 55w cfl (4=220w) for the veg box, i don't know if the light spectrum had anything to do with it or not. none of the girls have had any problems so far. like i said i'll have to look at the dates but they where all still in solo cups.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Giggy, Kraven, Keef, Old Fogey, so nice to see you all this morning.
> 
> Giggy, those moths that lay an egg in the plant and a worm crawls out and ruins the bud by eating and pooping?  i need to figure that out this year stat. That is so maddening. I am growing an old panama red this year, will be fun to see how different the old genetics are. She sure looks like old mexican pot. ha.



morning rose, love me some old mexican strains. been hunting that old mexican pine tree stuff from the early 80's for awhile now. i remember they had busted a big cartel that had slaves working the fields and it disappeared. it was sad for the people but the smoke was something else. i know it went down in 83 but can't find nothing on it to even find out what part of mexico it was in. have always mexican, and south american came from spain. they sale a strain called eldorado sativa, say it is a little thin but well worth the grow.


----------



## Keef

That's  better !--- Giggy U keep looking for that pine !-- I think I'm gonna let my boy Trips go !-- Not because he decided to pop some flowers at 18/6 !-- Never seen that before !-- Umbra said males and females will sometimes pop some preflowers in veg ?--- New to me !--
When I split this last bunch into the remaining boxes we'll have a full house again !--- Gonna be a nice grow !-- For a little grow !--- 

I almost sh** a brick the other day when I looked thru the scope and saw Alpha making 4 leaves instead of 2 !--- It was kinda hard to believe at first !---I was doing my best to make that happen but when it did it blew me away !--- Now to answer that question burning a hole in my mind !---Is Alpha my Frankenplant ?


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Hello guys and gals. My buddy called me today. I h e been waiting to get a pitbull puppy from him. Momma ran out of milk, so I went and picked up my puppy today, she is four weeks, but is eating puppy chow softened with milk formula. She is big for her age. Here is a picture of her. My wife and wanted to name her Luna. Turns out her momma's name was Luna. Luna it is!


 
Yarddog what a beautiful big little girl.  Pitbull make wonderful pets, there so, loving.  You and your wife enjoy.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  O:K one of my plants has yellow/white spots on the leaf.  Does anyone have an idea of what would do this?  Oh, it is outside in a solo cup.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....No energy....
Nice pup Y.D.
Rose my nurse larry sexed out out of five I only ended up with one female, should have popped more seeds...
..Tea is on......Kraven good to see you Bro ...Hope that you  and your family are well.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Nes I'll have to ask D.D. when she gets up about those leaves !--I have had a successful Wake and Bake so I'm too lit for hard questions so early in the morning !--

Hey ya'll know President Obama made a historic trip to Vietnam! --- I had a moment like that myself this week !--- This contractor and me ? ---We're about the same age and he's Vietnamese !-- For my part -- I had a moment of prejudice !--- It was strange !-- Lots of emotional stuff and I made peace with it !-- I shook the man's hand and it was like a burden had been lifted that I didn't even know I had !-- It is such a little thing to others I'm sure but it was important to me !


----------



## ness

file:///C:/Users/VanessaF/Pictures/2016-05-27%20002/100_0145.JPG

This is the unknown plant.(ice).  If it is a ice, I can remember what the high and taste feels like.


----------



## mrcane

Keef, Nes,good morning  ..:48:....wake and bake...


----------



## ness

try to post a picture, it didn't work.


----------



## ness

:48: I'm with you cane.  Morning.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Nes I'll have to ask D.D. when she gets up about those leaves !--I have had a successful Wake and Bake so I'm too lit for hard questions so early in the morning !--
> 
> Hey ya'll know President Obama made a historic trip to Vietnam! --- I had a moment like that myself this week !--- This contractor and me ? ---We're about the same age and he's Vietnamese !-- For my part -- I had a moment of prejudice !--- It was strange !-- Lots of emotional stuff and I made peace with it !-- I shook the man's hand and it was like a burden had been lifted that I didn't even know I had !-- It is such a little thing to others I'm sure but it was important to me !



Good for you bud..I am sure you let something go...


----------



## Keef

I would get high with U guys but weed don't 'fect me none !

This mutant GG#4 is gonna be clonable! -- So when I got enough clones to be sure !---If I want to keep it ---I got to give it away !--- It'll have to be that way with Alpha if it's  a girl !---That ain't gonna be easy to do !-- but if I get greedy and keep it for myself--- then get busted --It's  gone forever !---It give it away and get busted !---When the smoke clears --Maybe someone send me a clone and we continue to march !


----------



## yarddog

Uh,.      Decided it was going to be a sorry, lazy day.     Kraven, good to see you pop in.   Good to see the gang. This little girl is feisty to be 4 weeks old.  Beautiful blue eyes.    
Hope yalls weekend is great.    Getting hot here.


----------



## Keef

91 degrees already here Dog ! - Wind is blowing !--About a perfect day for the beach !--- We don't go over there on the weekend !--- Went to get a burger last night and D.D. wanted to know what was up with all the traffic and stuff !-- She's  usually working on Saturday night this was new to her !
- She ended up on call last night and we got some pharming done --Wish she could stay home tonight too !
I want to move this box to bloom tomorrow! --Fill the box up with nute water - pH it the let it run 24 hours to make sure pH is stable before bringing the plants over !--U better put up a fence Dog !---That pup is gonna be a wild dog!


----------



## giggy

krav he went 8 weeks almost to the day that he popped balls, he showed preflower at 7 weeks.

took down my first two clones today. sour diesels full of fox tails. took them at 10 weeks. got to get better control over the stretch on them as they love to. my northern lights is at 6 weeks and getting heavy, i hope it makes at least 8 without breaking. after she is gone then it will be just clones. still have managed a g13 clone yet but that is something i'll get past. 

View attachment 2e8385f4-76e2-4668-a74e-15c5975eac70.jpg


View attachment 819afb3d-9a90-42dc-b7ca-24d836e8b784.jpg


----------



## mrcane

I have had no energy since I returned from Boston...
Fired up the weed eater ...This sh** ain't gonna hold me down ...now I am vibrating, break time...:48:....


----------



## mrcane

The big V:rofl:...Nice Giggy....


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> The big V:rofl:...Nice Giggy....



that's the reason i pulled her from the mom box, she split on her own and i wanted single so she is untouched. she takes a lot of room in my little box too, that's a 2 liter bottle she is in and the is a small coffee can and cut off 15 pound welding rod can that the clones are in..


----------



## DirtyDiana

Goooooood morning OFC!  2nd cup of coffee & properly baked--  it's all good!  Hello Kraven!  Good to see you around,  it's been a while.  Cane, think you're having jet lag! Thought I'd post a funny for you all--  enjoy! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464543933259.jpg


----------



## Keef

Got to round up a timer and bubbler for my new bloom box !-- 12 gallons of RO water --50 cc of Hydrogaurd --50 cc Cal/Mag ---30 cc Batonacare Pro-bloom and a scoop Mico powder !---pH to 5.8 ish. --- If the pH doesn't move the plants go in tommorrow! --- 

D.D.-- U going straight to hell !--- I never seen a Crawfish boil without beer !--That's  almost sacrilegious!


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Hello Kraven!  Good to see you around,  it's been a while.




I swing by daily DD, I just don't log in most days, not unless I want to comment about something. I'm easy to find


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna have to put on my hustling shoes and see if I can't get some seed from Kraven for the O.F.C. clone repository -- Don't have to be your best Cuz !-- I got something from Umbra and Rose !--I  got my handful right now but yeah !-- I wish I had something from Kraven !-- I got a placed saved for Giggy's  Pine when he finds it !-- Cane when U gonna sling some pollen ?--Anyone else !

Box is ready !--I forgot the water has been sitting long enough to be stable !-- pH is good I may move the plants to bloom this evening !--- Glad I checked before I needed it but I need another pump !--We bout to grow some weed now !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Didn't get to do anything outside today, just to hot.  OH, I did have my morning coffee and a bowl, hearing the bird sing, before the sun came up.  We have a hawk nesting close by.  Beautiful bird.  I'm ready for another bowl and still drinking coffee.  I'll be up all night.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Another funny for all you dog lovers out there! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464495188315.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Funny DD. Keef, glad you let go of something, isn't it great no matter who old we are we still learn?

I thought giggy's V was a peace sign!

Hi Kraven, i been in the garden for two days and have about another two to go.  The pot is all in, almost. how is it going at your farm?


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose it is !--- I'm about done for the day !---Spent some pain on the pharm yesterday and today but if I time it right I get the work done before the pain puts me down !--- Doing better than I thought I would be! -- I think I get those 5 plants moved ---I'm done for a few days !--


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Giggy, Kraven, Keef, Old Fogey, so nice to see you all this morning.
> 
> Giggy, those moths that lay an egg in the plant and a worm crawls out and ruins the bud by eating and pooping?  i need to figure that out this year stat. That is so maddening. I am growing an old panama red this year, will be fun to see how different the old genetics are. She sure looks like old mexican pot. ha.



rose i know what your saying and if you find something for them please let me know. it just seems our plants aren't as resistant to mold and pest as they used to be before all the breeders started making all these big crosses. don't get me wrong the smoke is good, it just seems better for indoor grows.


----------



## Keef

Giggy maybe U should give that Holland's Hope a try !----Bozzo says it's resistant to bud rot ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy peeps.  Weedhopper is working 7 days a week. Very tired but love you guys ,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy maybe U should give that Holland's Hope a try !----Bozzo says it's resistant to bud rot ! --


keef i have thought about it. how are the ppp doing, i hope you get a piney out of them. i got a night shade going it is supposed to be piney. my northern lights isn't piney but does smell good.


WeedHopper said:


> Howdy peeps.  Weedhopper is working 7 days a week. Very tired but love you guys ,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


hello hopper.


----------



## Keef

The new bloom box !-- It the Blueberry show down !-- Left rear is the Blue(berry) Widow and the remainder of the box is BPU-X-B.B.!-- For scale there is a Pepsi can in there !-- 

View attachment 20160529_184352.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Hi Kraven, i been in the garden for two days and have about another two to go.  The pot is all in, almost. how is it going at your farm?



Things are finally running smooth, yesterday was a busy day taking cuts and pruning for the flip, looks like I'll flip sometime next week, just clearing up the last of a slight Mg issue before I blast them with CO2 and crank the lights up.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Kraven, pruning for the flip was kinda hard for me.. You did have a busy day then. Mojo, big mojo.


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Howdy peeps.  Weedhopper is working 7 days a week. Very tired but love you guys ,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa



Hopper.....Hope that you are not spending all your time working...You an Old Fart...:48:......
Love you too man......Be safe...


----------



## giggy

WAKE AND BAKE you bunch of ol stoners. burning a bowl waiting on the coffee. another day of yard work just what i wanted.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!  View attachment DSCF0128.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC. This is my unknown (ice) View attachment 100_0145.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- I like pictures !--- Nes --Just name it " Unkown" and smoke it !--- It's all about the pipe !--Name means nothing! --Speaking of pipes --Where's  mine ? ---Gotta go !


----------



## Keef

That timer MIGHT be O.K. --but I no longer trust it !--- I get another $8 timer and throw the old one out !---I don't play that --timer might work ?--Might not ?--


----------



## Keef

So I'm having my ritual Wake and Bake !-- Working that pipe --!when the electrician rang the doorbell !--I hope he don't know what weed smells like or don't care !--- Later !--I got a pipe to finish !


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang     rose, I like your pipe.   Blue is always a color I look for in a pipe.   I hate the little safety loop they put in the thumb roller on a bic.   Needle nose pliers and I snatch that thing out first chance I get.  
Keef, you got that grow box filled out!     Don't feel bad, I had to have a guy come over one day, I had buds drying.    He probably thought my house smelled like cat pee.   
Once I shake the cobwebs out, I'll snap a picture of what I'm smoking this morning.


----------



## Rosebud

YD, huh? do i need to pull something outta my bic? talk to me..

I love that pipe, i use it all the time. it feels right in the hand ya know?


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? --- Doctors " Practice" medicine --I look at growing weed the same way !---I "Practice"growing weed !--- That box will easily fill in during bloom !--- The real grow is just about where it's gonna be !--- 5 plants per box --- I got 2 boxes of BPU-X-B.B. --- A box of Bubblicious! --- A box of GG#4 !-- 2 boxes of mixed plants a few need sexing !--  Then there's the box in bloom !---We bout to grow some weed now !--- Any question about power usage is blamed on that hot tub !-- I probably shouldn't run it so much !

Take a moment today to remember that some who went to serve thier country came home in a box !--


----------



## umbra

Happy Memorial Day everyone

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG48Ftsr3OI[/ame]


----------



## Keef

What this ? -- Turn my back and ghostes being slipping into the O.F.C. ! ---What up Umbra ? --- U still trimming ? --


----------



## yarddog

See how mine is missing the silver safety loop in the thumb wheel?   Makes it easier on hands to light.   Take a fork tune or something and slide it underneath and pry up.    Easy peasy


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.......Nice Umbra.....good seeing ya. 
....Have a thoughtful Memorial Day ya'll .....:48:.....


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> What up Dog ? --- Doctors " Practice" medicine --I look at growing weed the same way !---I "Practice"growing weed !--
> 
> Take a moment today to remember that some who went to serve thier country came home in a box !--



Keef, love you man...


----------



## Keef

Morning Chief -- How's  that Papaya  burning ?--- Mane I am dragging this morning !---Not hurting too bad just seem to be one step behind or something !---Need to order another pump ---  recaulk the lids on my last 2 boxes and put together another pump assembly !---I'm glad I sat down and worked out how to build my boxes so everything is interchangeable !--- I'll be full up with 8 black and yellow grow boxes and 3 smaller boxes in the nursery / cloning station !--- Next stop -- Spare bedroom grow and CO2 extraction machine !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--- I like pictures !--- Nes --Just name it " Unkown" and smoke it !--- It's all about the pipe !--Name means nothing! --Speaking of pipes --Where's mine ? ---Gotta go !


 

O:K, keef, I am pulling out my brass water pipe.  But, I do not put water into it.  I'm afraid it might do damage.  Yup, that was a smooth hit.  It uses to much weed, back to the short pipe.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc! View attachment 235994


 
Rose, love your setup. Pretty pipe.  Still trying to get the hang of posting pictures.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

It may be old school but it works ! 

View attachment 20160530_110938.jpg


----------



## Keef

Gonna get high and do a cannonball off the roof into the hot tub !---I'm just not high enough yet and it's  storming! --- Hot Tub is hooked up !---Got plenty wood for the smoker ( to hide the smell of weed ) and I predict there will be at least 2 joints smoked in that tub !


----------



## Keef

D.D.'s pipe !---Used to be mine but she took away from me !-- Somebody in the O.F.C. made it for me but don't worry Cane I'm not telling ! 

View attachment 20160530_112157.jpg


----------



## giggy

hey keef, did you have any luck on the ppp?


----------



## giggy

nug of umbra's bbb x bpu 

View attachment nug.jpg


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> nug of umbra's bbb x bpu



Made me log back in, bro. Nice nug...so how she smoke my friend?


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy !-- No not yet I'm waiting for them to break the soil but they late !--- I might have to get another pack !--  I think I got them from Nirvana for about $40 !-- I want something heavy in each of the terepines and Pinene is one of them so helping U find a good pine helps me too so U ain't looking alone !--- The way I look at it when I buy a pack of seed ---I'm paying that much for a mother that is representative of the variety !-- $40 for a piney mother I can spare !---Just got lots to sort out before I get anymore seed !-- Besides the PPP --I'm waiting on some GDP-X Black Rose to come up too !--- They in there with 6-8 mutants that are sticking out the dirt !---- Alpha and her side kick are gonna live so we be seeing what I did !---Soon as I get this mess in the grow room straightened out I'll be treating more seed !-- This is a skill and I might not be real good at it but I will be !--  Somebody up in the O.F.C. gonna have to make some room !
Giggy --How U like that BPU-X-B.B. ?


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Made me log back in, bro. Nice nug...so how she smoke my friend?



if your not expecting it it will creep up on you. has put me to sleep a couple times. has a sativa head high then knocks you out late in. to much early in your a jelly head.



Keef said:


> Hey Giggy !-- No not yet I'm waiting for them to break the soil but they late !--- I might have to get another pack !--  I think I got them from Nirvana for about $40 !-- I want something heavy in each of the terepines and Pinene is one of them so helping U find a good pine helps me too so U ain't looking alone !--- The way I look at it when I buy a pack of seed ---I'm paying that much for a mother that is representative of the variety !-- $40 for a piney mother I can spare !---Just got lots to sort out before I get anymore seed !-- Besides the PPP --I'm waiting on some GDP-X Black Rose to come up too !--- They in there with 6-8 mutants that are sticking out the dirt !---- Alpha and her side kick are gonna live so we be seeing what I did !---Soon as I get this mess in the grow room straightened out I'll be treating more seed !-- This is a skill and I might not be real good at it but I will be !--  Somebody up in the O.F.C. gonna have to make some room !
> Giggy --How U like that BPU-X-B.B. ?



like it keef, but it is more heady then body. i got a night shade to go out doors, so i'm looking forward to it. i still got that care package for you i need to remember to mail.


----------



## yarddog

A Zippo, dang keef I couldn't taste weed with the fuel taste.


----------



## Keef

I was wondering who would say something like that Dog !--That is my backup - backup -backup lighter !--I use a disposable !--I don't even know if I have any fuel for !-- Last time I used it -- I ran out of matches and filled that lighter up with charcoal lighter fuel !-- When U want to get high and your lighters is out !--U make fire !


----------



## giggy

when i was in the navy i was in the engine room, all we could have was a zippo type lighter. i had one of those that has a button on the side to let fuel to the wick, had a dry fly lure in it, they made me stop carrying it in uniform.


----------



## Rosebud

Look out Kraven is rocking out automated! Congrats guy.

And before I go any further, thank you all for your service to us. I am glad you are here to t hank.

Giggy, I have a nightshade in the ground now... Pretty plant.


----------



## Keef

Work it Kraven !--- Get it zeroed in !-- So U can teach me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

First & foremost,  a thankyou  to all those who gave their life for our freedom!  Happy Memorial Day-- we celebrate you!  Kraven, so very cool!  Love that sign on the wall, "keep off the grass!"  So, is that a 2 room building to veg in one room & flower in the other room?  And, you plan to have 18 plants  at a time?  Wish we could use a controller, but we would need one for each box & you know how pricey they are.  I'm so excited for you!  He Giggy!   Don't know what's up with those PPP; only 2 germed but neither has progressed. Same problem with GDPXBlack Rose. But, the PPP seeds I planted when we first got them germed & looked great until the dang root bugs (spit, spit) got them along with my Purple Haze & Papaya. Got them jokers on the run now though; they make spider mites look like sissies!  Hey Rose, Nes, Cane, Hopper, & most interesting man--Umbra! Nice to see you all!


----------



## Keef

Electrician guy got quite today so I went to check on him !---Dude was gone !--- Everything seems hooked up !--- A little 411 would have been nice !----Plus ---I can't even find the kick starter on this thing !!


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> First & foremost,  a thankyou  to all those who gave their life for our freedom!  Happy Memorial Day-- we celebrate you!  Kraven, so very cool!  Love that sign on the wall, "keep off the grass!"  So, is that a 2 room building to veg in one room & flower in the other room?  And, you plan to have 18 plants  at a time?  Wish we could use a controller, but we would need one for each box & you know how pricey they are.  I'm so excited for you!  He Giggy!   Don't know what's up with those PPP; only 2 germed but neither has progressed. Same problem with GDPXBlack Rose. But, the PPP seeds I planted when we first got them germed & looked great until the dang root bugs (spit, spit) got them along with my Purple Haze & Papaya. Got them jokers on the run now though; they make spider mites look like sissies!  Hey Rose, Nes, Cane, Hopper, & most interesting man--Umbra! Nice to see you all!


i don't know, they where keep in my room with all the others. i was hoping they would do good so i could get a cut. i knew i hadn't seen anything on them. that's ok cause i got you a care package if i ever remember to mail it that will i believe to be safer in your hands.


----------



## Kraven

Not really DD, just have the option to. I'm trying to get to the point I can just produce enough to keep me in meds and thats it. Sucks when you have to by brick. Yes when we remodeled we split a small portion off to one side to put the grow in, it just made the most sense and now its tucked away...outa site outa mind. I feel much safer now till the laws change, I'll be glad when we catch up with the more progressive places. When we do we will already be set up, so I feel like it was a good move.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Look out Kraven is rocking out automated! Congrats guy.
> 
> And before I go any further, thank you all for your service to us. I am glad you are here to t hank.
> 
> Giggy, I have a nightshade in the ground now... Pretty plant.



cool i'm hoping mine does well. i also have a female seeds white widow x big bud (last one, shows both sides to be pest and mold resistant), a seedsman blue berry, a dutch passion mazar to go out with it.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> First & foremost,  a thankyou  to all those who gave their life for our freedom!  Happy Memorial Day-- we celebrate you!  Kraven, so very cool!  Love that sign on the wall, "keep off the grass!"  So, is that a 2 room building to veg in one room & flower in the other room?  And, you plan to have 18 plants  at a time?  Wish we could use a controller, but we would need one for each box & you know how pricey they are.  I'm so excited for you!  He Giggy!   Don't know what's up with those PPP; only 2 germed but neither has progressed. Same problem with GDPXBlack Rose. But, the PPP seeds I planted when we first got them germed & looked great until the dang root bugs (spit, spit) got them along with my Purple Haze & Papaya. Got them jokers on the run now though; they make spider mites look like sissies!  Hey Rose, Nes, Cane, Hopper, & most interesting man--Umbra! Nice to see you all!


I was hoping you guys would have more success with those GDP x BR. DD, I don't see myself as particularly interesting.
My dog, Luna, ate some moldy bread. Just as bad as when she ate a bunch of weed. This time, it just might kill her. I would have finished harvesting if I didn't have to deal with a sick dog. It's almost 100 today, I had to bring that sick dog inside and out of the heat. I called the vet...its a holiday. ER vet took her. I've been so upset, I haven't got anything done today.


----------



## umbra

Hhmmmm. I still haven't figured out what the asterisk after my name is about. I see that there are 3 members and 2 guests reading this thread but only 2 members are visible to me. Guess I'm on someone's ignore list, lol. Later


----------



## Rosebud

OH no umbra, i hate when dogs are so sick on holidays. Does the vet think she can pull her through?  100 is too hot. Keep breathing please. nice to see you here.

giggy, i am going to clone her before smoking her, which is usually hard for me to do. She sure is pretty, i will get a pic of her for you soon. I need a night time smoke and I hear Nightshade will help.  I still have LA from last year... Still really like it. Sounds like you have a good line up.

DD, sorry your having trouble in the grow. I have  had almost every problem in a grow, I think. oops, i shouldn't have said that, now I will get the one eyed nit problem or something.


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy there was never any question about whether U stored those seed right or not !--- I just have times when seed germ well for me and sometimes they don't !-- 

Hey Umbra --- D.D. calls U the most interesting  man in the world because one day  we were talking about the peeps in the O.F.C. and D.D. asked about different ones --including did I know what Umbra looks like ? --- I told her about your twin that does the Tequila commercials and it stuck !


----------



## Keef

Umbra don't be thinking big brother is watching U !-- Many times I log in to check what's  up at MP and the thing says 2 members and so many guests--- but mine is the only member name listed !--- That's his prerogative and I got no problem with it !-- Wish he'd stop into the O.F.C. and say hello we not prejudiced ----I'd burn one with him !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> OH no umbra, i hate when dogs are so sick on holidays. Does the vet think she can pull her through?  100 is too hot. Keep breathing please. nice to see you here.
> 
> giggy, i am going to clone her before smoking her, which is usually hard for me to do. She sure is pretty, i will get a pic of her for you soon. I need a night time smoke and I hear Nightshade will help.  I still have LA from last year... Still really like it. Sounds like you have a good line up.
> 
> DD, sorry your having trouble in the grow. I have  had almost every problem in a grow, I think. oops, i shouldn't have said that, now I will get the one eyed nit problem or something.



The vet is non committal. They have a camera setup and I can watch her from my laptop. She got up and walked over and got a drink. I figure that is a good sign. The other dogs are glued to the computer, barking at her.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra don't be thinking big brother is watching U !-- Many times I log in to check what's  up at MP and the thing says 2 members and so many guests--- but mine is the only member name listed !--- That's his prerogative and I got no problem with it !-- Wish he'd stop into the O.F.C. and say hello we not prejudiced ----I'd burn one with him !


OK then it's not just me...and DD I look nothing like Jonathan Goldsmith...Wiliam H Macy, maybe.
When my paternal Aunt died, she left me and my sisters a bunch of money. An uncle of mine, who I had never met, was the executor of the estate. Honestly, he could have just sent me a check in the mail, but my half brother told him that I looked soooooo much like my father that it was scary. Those were his words, not mine. I guess my uncle needed to know for himself, so we met and went out to dinner. Seriously a nice guy. I don't think I look anything like my father....well maybe the same shape face, and nose, and eyes, and hair...but that's all.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy there was never any question about whether U stored those seed right or not !--- I just have times when seed germ well for me and sometimes they don't !--
> 
> Hey Umbra --- D.D. calls U the most interesting  man in the world because one day  we were talking about the peeps in the O.F.C. and D.D. asked about different ones --including did I know what Umbra looks like ? --- I told her about your twin that does the Tequila commercials and it stuck !



never thought you did for a moment bro, just making sure i'm crossing t's and doting i's.


----------



## Keef

Second time I showed up for basic training ( I had been out for 5 years so I had to do basic training all over again ) --- I had a half dozen exacto  knifes in my shaving kit !--- They  were hollow and packed full of weed !-- Looked a pen and I kept one in my pocket !-- Get a quite alone moment ---I unscrew both end and take me a hit !----Put the caps back on and put it back in my pocket ! ---Smoke'm if U got'm and I had'm!


----------



## giggy

umbra sorry bout your dog, hope everything works out.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC. Been a busy day and it doesn't seem like anything got done.  Umbra sorry about Luna.  It's time to Wake and Bake again, then I think I will see what's on the tube.  Rose, I moved my plants.  When, tj get home we will be working on that grow room.  It would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## Keef

Got D.D. off to work !--- Got my pump assembly put together !-- Thought I had a couple more pumps somewhere and I did !-- Caulked the lids on my last 2 boxes !--- We ready Now !-- D.D. at work and I'm filling my pipe cause I am done !


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> umbra sorry bout your dog, hope everything works out.


Thank you sir. She has been up and around a couple of times. Drinking some more water and went to the bathroom. I think the worst maybe over. The vet said there is still a real possibility of seizures and epilepsy from the toxins.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- More rain today !--- Ugh! --I need my pipe !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.......    
Umbra hope that your dog is doing better...
Beautiful day here in the North West...Wake and bake:48:...
Little potting getting done here 

View attachment 20160530_124107.jpg


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --- Sunny is out at the beach now !---  Weatherman says storms start this afternoon !--- I really need to mow so I hope it holds off !---Need to get that tub cleaned and filled too !---Be nice if I could find the instruction manual !---Anyone could fire it up with a manual !!--- I figure it out !--- I'd like to get it filled and tested and covered  before the storms--- Maybe I just mow and look for the manual later !-- I ain't getting in it in a storm anyway !---Waiting for D.D. to get home she had to stop at the store on the way home !--- Texas is flooded ya'll !--- We gonna be fine on the island but I worry about Hopper !--


----------



## mrcane

Everything is getting potted up...six papaya clones... two Hippies Dawg, that are totally different...one GDP X BR...one BPU X BB....and one Nurse Larry....two more BPU X BB that need some more time to sex out...one of them the leaves look all tye died, have from day one....


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
 Umbra, how is the dog? I think you have the ability to choose to be seen or to be invisible on your CP up there on the left.

I hope WH is ok.  Cane looking good dude.. looks very familure... 
Gotta get to pt... good morning Keef, and giggy and all the rest of you young farts.


----------



## mrcane

Don't know what to do with the Nurse Larry, the bottom packed in with 5 tight nodes...when I went back east for two weeks she and most everything else..really stretched out...thinking about topping her then I will make two to three clones out of the top...?....


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- 
Cane I had to top my Blue Widow !---( Trips on my Widow)-- Because it was out running everything else so I went ahead and took a chance and cloned it before I knew the sex !--- It's in bloom and I'm waiting to see if I have half dozen rooted clones from a boy or a girl !--- I'll know in a few days for sure but I think I got lucky !--We'll see shortly !-- If she a girl --I'm ahead of the game !-- If it's a boy I can throw out the clones !--


----------



## Rosebud

Go ahead and top her cane, I just popped three seeds of her. love her.

Keef, holding positive thoughts for you. I have like 4 appointments today...  shoot. hate that...I am off.. smoke some for me you ofc.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> Umbra, how is the dog? I think you have the ability to choose to be seen or to be invisible on your CP up there on the left.
> 
> I hope WH is ok.  Cane looking good dude.. looks very familure...
> Gotta get to pt... good morning Keef, and giggy and all the rest of you young farts.



Luna is doing much better. I talked to the vet this morning and I will be picking her up today. She is still a little out of it and sleeping a lot. 
I don't remember checking the invisible box, but all fixed. No more asterisk after my name


----------



## Keef

Good Luck Rose ! -- I hate having to go run around and do chores and stuff !-- I am such a home body !-- 

I knew U could grow weed Aero under LEDs but the big question was --Could I grow weed Aero under LEDs ?--- I got the answer !-- Hell yes !--- Keef and D.D. can Rock some Aero under LEDs !-- I need to learn to tune to the variety but that'll come with time !--- I'm ready now ya'll !--Blow that dam whistle for the end of prohibition!
 --I double coon dog dare U !


----------



## umbra

actually I take back about the asterisk, it's still there. Well Keef, I had no doubt you could grow aero with LEDs. You can grow a forrest in the sand, if you have enough water.


----------



## Keef

Until you've done battle with the borg U just think U can grow weed !--and those Root Aphids --Dubya--Tee-Ef ? --- What comes next ? ---One thing I have learned is that if U a water pharmer and your pH starts to fluctuate ? --U got sick plants starting looking for the problem !


----------



## Keef

Gonna finally get to sex Rose's Purple Haze! -- It had root aphids so D.D. cut the roots off and cloned it !-- It rerooted and took it's time but we gonna find out if it's  a girl !--Along with that thorn in my side called Papaya !---When I get a Papaya  girl I will have earned her !---Had the root cut off them too !-- That plant !--Don't get me started !


----------



## Keef

My dogs are neglected and abused !-- Just look at the Princess !---Poor Puppy ! 

View attachment 20160531_113957.jpg


View attachment 20160531_113813.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Slept in this morning.  All babies are doing good.  Found a male it's history.  All you peep's have a Smokey Day. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Keef, what a loveable pup.  They are just like family.


----------



## Keef

She's my oldest Nes !--- That's Ginger she's about 8 years old !--- D.D.'s Princess !--- Her and the other Shiti-Tzu girl are all refined and everything but the 2 boys are rescue dogs ---Wild dogs !---They little but they real dogs !---We've always had these little fru-fru girl dogs !-- My boys are boys !-- Wild boys !---
They need a romp on the beach but I think we get rain for the next week! ---
I also need to go get new tires for D.D. !-- Got a slow leak and I could get a lot more miles on them but she drives so I think new tires will make me feel better !


----------



## Keef

I been checked off on Blueberry Wine !-- Got a gallon needs to be bottled later this week !-- Messed up on the Cherry Wine !---Doubled the yeast and water so I had to make 2 gallons instead !--Taste test later this week but it's  gonna be good too !--I'm waiting on my yeast but I got everything for a batch of Peach Wine !- So if I got your address --- U can expect a bottle sooner or later !---


----------



## giggy

hey there you bunch of ol stoners, till after work. peace


----------



## Keef

Gotta be 4:20 somewhere !-- Storms moving in !-- Coffee and a pipe be the plan !


----------



## WeedHopper

This rain is kicking asss..
Keef you sure look pretty in pink.  Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,,lol
Im fine Rose,,,i can swim.  He he
Hey Umbra.


----------



## umbra

Hey WH. Very hot here. 100 range again today. Back in NJ, if it was 100 out, people would be dying in the street. Humidity is 28%. Jumped in the pool. Watching TV in the a/c. Watching about OMG and about Ruben Cavazos.


----------



## Keef

Hopper U got an inner tube ? --- Float U right out of there !-- We under a severe thunderstorm warning and I see that red stuff on the weather maps just about here !


----------



## yarddog

Wow, just a joint of my last harvest and Mrs dog musta got high.    She just started cleaning.   Out of nowhere, I bet she stops when I bring in the food off the grill


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello my friends!  YD, I love when weed does that to me but it doesn't happen often. Umbra, you may think you're not interesting, but you have  to admit that you have had a very interesting life. Keef's already in bed; hasn't been feeling so good thanks to all this rain stuff coming in.  Of course,  I slept about 5 hours today so will probably be up a little late. The grow is looking good-- just hope it stays that way!


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Hello my friends!  YD, I love when weed does that to me but it doesn't happen often. Umbra, you may think you're not interesting, but you have  to admit that you have had a very interesting life. Keef's already in bed; hasn't been feeling so good thanks to all this rain stuff coming in.  Of course,  I slept about 5 hours today so will probably be up a little late. The grow is looking good-- just hope it stays that way!



I think I have just been fortunate to meet interesting people. Case in point, my mother was an economist. I remember being given a tour of the vault at the FRB. There was this man, his name was Obidaha. He had come here from Nigeria for an education. He worked at the bank with my mother, but they also went to Wharton together. Obidaha came into my 5th grade class with 8mm movies of a trip he made back home. It turned out he was the crown prince of Nigeria and had given up the throne. His brother was the king. This was 67 or 68, so his brother started a war that starved 100,000's of innocent women and children. It was called the Biafran war. Not really big news in this country because of Vietnam.
To me, I am not the interesting 1 in the story.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- 5:15 am central time !-- Been up about an hour !--- Not doing very good today !-- Wake and Bake -- and a muscle relaxer !--- Maybe it'll get better !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Umbra! See, you are a most interesting man, maybe not "the" most interesting man.... but still!  In the right place at the right time!  Seems I'm always at the airport when my ship comes in!  Amazingly,  Keef & I are both up early-- got up around 0400 or O' dark-thirty as Keef says. Both acting like we're 100 yrs old! Thankful for this pipe that's for sure!  Awake & aching, so may as well be awake & baking!  So.... Goooooood Morning OFC!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, I was wondering who would go back to bed first--  Keef out!  Seems we wake because of pain, then get up & have a few tokes to ease our aches enough to go back to bed to finish out our sleep. Of course, this will probably be repeated @ the next awakening!  Thank you Mother Earth for giving us our miracle weed; it enables us to have  quality of life. Just wish it could make this sinus pain go away! But, at least it makes it more tolerable! Dang rain!  Anyone out there? Guess I'm just entertaining myself!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Umbra, I did think of something that was interesting in my life years ago.  My step-dad went to High School with Janis Joplin. Always thought that was cool. He said she was a quiet, shy Pentecostal girl!  Glad she was enlightened & gave us such powerful music.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....tea and pipe...Looks like a beautiful day ahead....Girls are getting used to  the cool night air....upper 40s low 50s.....


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,,getting in my boat to go to work. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.     Hopper, don't forget to put the plug in.  Lol.    
This little pitbull is a mess.   She doesn't have any backup in her.    She's already growling at the big dogs.   We might have a new boss in the yard.   Might be a boss lady this go round      hope yalls day is grand.


----------



## mrcane

Guess that the drought is over in Texas......


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, interesting reads here at the ofc this morning. DD, I loved and still love Janice.

Kraven, cane, YD, WH, hope you guys are having a good morning. I hear it is going to 106 degrees this weekend.. guess i better get the hay out to protect the babies and insulate them a bit.  This farming, is like work. lol


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I been checked off on Blueberry Wine !-- Got a gallon needs to be bottled later this week !-- Messed up on the Cherry Wine !---Doubled the yeast and water so I had to make 2 gallons instead !--Taste test later this week but it's gonna be good too !--I'm waiting on my yeast but I got everything for a batch of Peach Wine !- So if I got your address --- U can expect a bottle sooner or later !---


 
Keef are your Shiti-Tzu good watch dogs?  Do they think they own the house?  Mine do.  Well time to Wake and Bake!!!


----------



## ness

YD is Luna a pure pit?  She sure looks like it.  All muscle.  That's to funny her growling at the big dogs.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Going to kick back and enjoy this day.  This brick weed is harsh.  Moved my Aurora Indica into a dark place at night.  Sure wishing for a good harvest.:icon_smile:


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Hey Umbra, I did think of something that was interesting in my life years ago. My step-dad went to High School with Janis Joplin. Always thought that was cool. He said she was a quiet, shy Pentecostal girl! Glad she was enlightened & gave us such powerful music.


 That's pretty cool. When I mentioned I went to the same HS as Eugene Horowitz, nobody even gave it a second thought. Of course that might be everyone knew him by his stage name, Michael Landon. He was super nerdy and into theater.


----------



## yarddog

Nes, she is full pit, she is very independent for a pup.  So sweet,


----------



## giggy

hello everybody. i got a problem on my so called sour diesel. first i'm finding that sour diesel doesn't turn purple. i won these on a contest with another member on another site, they were marked sour diesel regs, but everyone has been female. very easy to clone but does like to stretch. problem is after she turns purple the leaves feel like magnola tree leaves, real shiny, hard, thick, and leathery but only after they turn. it has me stumped. ph 6.5-6.7 humidity may have been a little low as i do run a heater in the cool months, but have been running the a/c the last month and a half. tried some this morn not a real hard hitter but last a long time, but it was still a little wet so that may change. any thoughts?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Just checking in !--Gonna try to stay up awhile !-
-- Giggy I don't know !-- What's  in a name ? --How's it smoke ?


----------



## Keef

Looks as if I have a Blue Widow lady in the harem !---Unless she grows some balls too  !--- Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. (Trips)-- bred to my Widow !--- Can't help but be good !---


----------



## Rosebud

Giggyi wonder if that is just normal  for Sour D. I didn't know it was purple. The leather leaf is interesting. I have no idea, do they look healthy?  And I say, yes it will change a lot after a cure. I know some of Mel's buckeye purple are not purple... hm... I am growing a couple, there is nothing purple about them either yet. Does it turn in flower I wonder? Sorry I am not much help, but magnolia leaves on pot sound cool.


----------



## Keef

I think I remember Umbra saying that a 10 degrees difference in the night and day temp would bring out the colors !---Wonder if that's what's  happening ?

Hey Rose!


----------



## Keef

Got that hot tub kick started !--Who needs a instruction manual !---Cannon Ball ?


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Keef, cannon ball? be careful you crazy funny guy.


----------



## Keef

I spent my pain for the day Rose so I don't think I'm up to a connon ball today !--- Got the tub full and warming up !--We both need it !---


----------



## Rosebud

I hope it is fabulous.


----------



## giggy

here's some old pics of another grow. from looking at the pics it seems some of the green were the same way. i got another clone turning now i'll try to get pics of. the one in these pics was fed vigoro 10-10-10 every third watering all the way. i thought it may have been the plant nutes. these clones had maxi bloom a couple times as they act like they don't like being fed a lot under this led.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm wiping tears of joy away-- miracles do happen!   I really do have a hot tub! And boy does it feel good! Made Keef do flips, as you can see! So, it's official-- we are the proud parents of a glorious & long-awaited hot tub! 

View attachment 20160601_204313.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy-- U right about needing less nutes under LEDs! ---Don't know why and I can't prove it ! but it works for me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> That's pretty cool. When I mentioned I went to the same HS as Eugene Horowitz, nobody even gave it a second thought. Of course that might be everyone knew him by his stage name, Michael Landon. He was super nerdy and into theater.



There you go again-- very interesting! But, really, that's cool.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Giggy, I've seen what you're talking about & I'm not sure what causes it unless it's nute overload or PH imbalance. I've been hitting mine with every possible beneficial that I can & it's  really working. About time!  I'm with Nes, brickweed is harsh.


----------



## umbra

I have seen the leathery greasy leaves before, it is genetic. Some people drool over stuff like that, lol. So here are some pix of the Emerald Cup Winner...CherryLimeade. Never played much with temps but with a mini split a/c...well you be the judge. Even out of focus, you can see the color 

View attachment DSC_0357.NEF.jpg


View attachment DSC_0358.NEF.jpg


View attachment DSC_0359.NEF.jpg


View attachment DSC_0360.NEF.jpg


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> There you go again-- very interesting! But, really, that's cool.


LOL, well I didn't know him or anything like that. He graduated 12 years before I did. Just more useless trivia, that's all. Walter Trout went to the same school as well...and you have absolutely no idea who he is, lol. Bad a** blues guitar player.


----------



## Keef

Nice bud Umbra !--I didn't even recognize  that mushroom book in the background ! --Way too hot down here !


----------



## umbra

I'm always reading something.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm feeling like a wet noodle about now!  LOVE my hot tub!  Very nice. Cherry Limeade! Yummy!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Need coffee and my pipe! ---Wake and Bake !


----------



## mrcane

Yo bud....:48:...Good .morning


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?--- Just got out the pharm !--- That single box of 5 that have been in bloom about a week  are kicking it !--- I learned I can't veg much taller 18 inches before the flip !--- If I would have waited till they were any taller --I wouldn't be able to raise the light any higher !--- 5 plants per box may be about right !---These are perfect !


----------



## mrcane

Last two plants to sex out...two BPU X BB..give me a total of 13 females..going to give one more papaya away to a gal at Tai Chi...to give me an even dozen...this one BPU X BB is  all tye die looking, and it has since day one????some of the lower leaves are starting to curl up....going to ether transplant it up or dump it???? 

View attachment 20160601_191035.jpg


View attachment 20160601_190808.jpg


View attachment 20160601_191009.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane those Dawg seed came from breeding hybrids to hybrids to hybrids !--- Chem 91-x-The Sugar -x--Chernobyl ---Not telling what the plants will look like !--- I've seen at least 2 phenotypes -- phenotypes are the different types of offspring !--Just like brothers and sisters can look different! -- That anomaly  with those speckled leaves may have more to offer !--- One thing I learned back when I was making babies for a living at a fertility clinic was that if U find something " wrong "-- Look deeper cause there is never just one anomaly !--- If I were U and that was a girl I would clone it and keep a piece in veg until I fund out how it smokes  before I turned it loose !---They's diamonds in that dirt !


----------



## Keef

About one week into bloom and they kicking it ! 

View attachment 20160602_102022.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Cane...that speckled leaf looks like bugs...maybe a nute issue. Sometimes plants are super sensitive to nutes.
My son slipped at work and pulled something. He went to the Company Dr and they put him on light duty. He went back yesterday for a follow up and they gave him a piss test...no THC in his pee BUT, there was blood in his urine. They immediately told him this couldn't be from slipping and to go back to work. We are calling lawyers today and making another appointment to another doctor. My son is a little concerned. It could be a UTI or kidney damage, or a list of very scary things. Both of my sons are smart and use condoms when having sex, but I asked my son if that has ever not been the case. And he said yes, there have been times when he hasn't used a condom. So that kind of opens another can of worms and adds it to the list of possibilities.

Not to change the subject, today they are testing the emergency siren at 3 mile island nuclear power plant. Do not be alarmed it is only a test.


----------



## umbra

Cane, I've seen this before. It's a viral infection. Kill it.


----------



## Keef

Best wishes to the son Umbra !--
 Viral infection? --- Kill it dispose of it elsewhere !--Not in your compost pile !--Learn something new about weed every day !---This is why I hang out with the O.F.C. !


----------



## umbra

I remember posting a photo similar to that and that's what it was.


----------



## mrcane

It's dead...thanks Umbra thing has looked sick from birth...
 Please  Get a second opinion on your son's back..F*** the company doc...


----------



## umbra

Cane, I totally agree. Working on it as I type.


----------



## ness

OFC.  Just started my Wake and Bake.  Got all of my watering done, plant are looking O:K.  

DD, Keef, happy for you with that Hot Tub.  Now, you can sit back in there and I hope all your pains go away.  

Rose, I put my plants in a dark spot at night.  It just does not get that much light from the sun though the day.  My last grow was place in the back yard with that light pole on all night and I am wondering if that was the cause of my small buds last year.


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane was that plant from one of those Dawg seed ?

Morning Nes !--- All U can do is the best that U can do! --- The plants looked good last pic U posted !---It's  a long time until  Croptober!


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> I have seen the leathery greasy leaves before, it is genetic. Some people drool over stuff like that, lol. So here are some pix of the Emerald Cup Winner...CherryLimeade. Never played much with temps but with a mini split a/c...well you be the judge. Even out of focus, you can see the color


so you think it may be genetic. i know it has to have a lot of sativa due to flower times and the fact it fox tails.


----------



## giggy

i guess i should say hello, happy fry-day eve.


----------



## Keef

BPU-X-B.B. !----I missed that Cane !--
- Come fall I'm gonna have to get some clones settled into dirt !----I think they would travel better that way !-
I still got stuff to sex too !-- I got BPU-X-B.B. and that Blue Widow  of D.D.'s in a showdown in bloom ---The best will take on her Blue Elephant !-- Got a Strawberry Rhino and a Strawberry Elephant gonna be in a face off one day soon too !--May the best Strawberry Win !


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy What Up !-- U cloned it ?


----------



## ness

Hello Keef, umbra.  

Where, I put my Aurora Indica is in my front yard (east) And, I live on a dirt road, my house is about 12ft away for road.  Got a six foot fence up but the dust just flies all around.  I spray then down with water at dawn or dusk to wash dust off everyday.  So, I have a ?.  When they come into flowering is it bad to get the flower wet?


----------



## Keef

Nes it depends on the humidity !---If the buds stay damp U can get bud rot from mold ! 

D.D. broke the tub in last night with a glass of homemade blueberry wine and a pipe! ---She got real world problems !---Like how do U light a pipe with wet hands ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef  Yep BPU X BB... Glad that you finally got that tub up & running ..Now D.D. has real problems 
   Headed to town helping with a Tai Chi class....Stay High Now....:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

I had a Tai Chi book once-- thought I could learn!  Kinda hard to learn from a book, especially with Keef laughing at me!  Not sure what I ever did with that book!


----------



## Keef

That was funny !
D.D. got a hot tub and I got an explanation for increased power usage !---U know I'm hanging more lights !--Dam hot tub uses a lot of power !


----------



## umbra

I think that my son having a gf is a good thing. He actually cleaned his room. He even rearranged his furniture and cleaned his closet. Damn...he even did laundry before going to the dr. So Bernie is nearby speaking and the roads are blocked everywhere I am trying to go today. I came home, it will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like she's  a good influence on him Umbra !
Storms moving back in so I'm not running errands !-- Lots of flooded streets but not like Houston !-- 
So we gonna stay home and put some Gumbo on !-- 
Got another box put together and one to go but no hurry the plants don't need to move yet anyway !-- The grow is doing great !---I got that one box of 5 in bloom while the 6 box main grow Veges another couple weeks then I'll flip the whole room !--- Looks like the line up will be 2 boxes of 5 each --Bubblicious and BPU-X-B.B. --- Box of T.E. and a mixed box with some plants to be sexed !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy What Up !-- U cloned it ?


keef what are you asking?


----------



## giggy

ok here's a young sd that has been in the flower box a couple weeks. she is well into the start of the color change. i see some leaves that are curling up on the sides that i haven't seen before. but i know i'm missing something i just haven't found it yet. ok my chart says potassium. what do yall think? 

View attachment ysd.jpg


----------



## Keef

Giggy I was asking about the plant with the leathery leaves ? --- I just ask if U took some cuts from it !


----------



## Keef

By the way --That's  a pretty pic Giggy  !


----------



## giggy

keef that is the clones. the two i took the other day was the first two clones to make the run. i have two more in the box now, but this one hasn't stretched like the other so i'm thinking a different mom. i have two mom's of this strain.i have cloned the two sd's a northern lights, a bubba kush 2.0, but i have yet to have a g13/hs make it out of the clone station yet, but that is going to change. i'm also gonna pop the other two g13's and try for another male so i can bx them. right now i'm female heavy and no pollen. i got the clone station shut down, gotta do a good cleaning as i got slime in a couple buckets so it's bleach time.


----------



## Keef

O.K. I got it Giggy !-- Cool !--- D.D.'s got an empty box in the nursery !--- I want to hold off on taking more clones !---This run is gonna take awhile and I won't  have a place for them !---- I hope U find that male !--- I still got Trips !-- but I doubt I be doing any breeding for awhile  !-- I wanted a GG#4 male to replace him but that didn't happen !-- When I get some room I'll treat some more seed !


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy do U have actual mother plants ? ---I clone -clones never had a real "mother" plant ! --- Bozzo taught me about taking clones from a plant about three weeks into bloom -- bushes on it's own !-- but if I want clones and don't have any that age I take where I can get them !-- My original seed plants are long gone !---Except for that Blue Widow in bloom and I already have cuts of her so she gets to finish !


----------



## giggy

yes i still hold my seed mom's.


----------



## Keef

That's  cool !--- With the limited room most of us Southern Outlaw pharmers we do what works for us !--- I just couldn't give up the room for  mother plants !-- I probably would if I had the room !--- Keeping up with who's who is important ! --- I'll juggling half dozen varieties but I did this with my Widow !---When I was looking for the Widow that would work best for me at one time I had 7 Widow lines out  from 50 seed before I began to thin them out !--- She still here !-- I got one little Widow clone but I know with it I can make as many plants as I want !--- She sitting this run out !


----------



## Keef

Question for the brain trust !---How many LEDs can I run thru the same $8 timer ?


----------



## giggy

keef i know what your saying, i'm cutting these plants every week or two and right now they are crowded as i still have out door plants indoors.


----------



## Keef

It's a pain Giggy !---Our time will come !-- That thing about using less nutes under LEDs?--- The nutes I use recommend from 5-10 mils per gallon !---- I use 3 mils !


----------



## yarddog

Evening everyone.    I have a storm moving through.   
Bowl of the day for me.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had a dip in the hot tub, now I'm stuffed full of Gumbo. What more could I want? Totally high by the beach!


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? --How's  that puppy ?--- Storms everywhere !-- We got it for the next week or so !---Texas drowning !


----------



## WeedHopper

Tired,,,my old *** is dragging.  Sorry Fam,,,but Weedhopper been working some long hrs. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Ain't been the same without U Hopper !


----------



## oldfogey8

So my oldest turned 21 Monday. The most special gift I feel I can give, to anyone, is what I have worked to grow. So I gave him the last of my first grow (as an adult). Well I guess he smoked a couple of grams of silver LA. It was rock hard bud from the get go. Seemed rock harder now. I went to tells him to sleep well. He looked sooooo baked. He told me he was soooo baked. 3 year old cured herb is apparently the bomb diggety.


----------



## yarddog

Hello hopper.     
Keef, you've been getting rain pretty often lately.   Puppy is doing fine.   Growing, and she is stubborn.   She wants o do it her way.  She is going to be bad.    Little pup is smaller than my boots and she already has the cats on the run.    She'll be boss in no time.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Friends, ,,getting ready to head to work. Looking like i got to work Sat and sunday. Weedhopper cant hop no more. Lol
Freaking rain has killed several ppl in Texas,,,including 5 soldiers. Bout sick of rain. Later Potheads. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dog we about 10 inches over the average rain fall for the year !---So Yup!-- We been getting lots of rain !--  Governor declared 31 counties disaster areas from the flood !--It not over either !
 I need my pipe !--Coffee !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...headed for a work out..Hopper hang in there Bro....Keef you wrinkled up like a prune yet..bet you are living in that hot tub...
Oldfogey nice B-day present...
Nights are still a little cool here low -mid 50s 
Have a great morning..:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, crappy family stuff happening.. older sister going to a home, older brother in the hospital.  I am feeling overwhelmed that we all got old.  

Have you guys had pneumonia shots? did you live?  

WH, be safe please, everyone needs you. Keef, Cane, YD... hey.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Rose !--- Some days just bees that way !-- I'm with U about where did the time go !--
No I'm not the prune --D.D. is ! 
Cane -mid 50's at night ? -- We in the mid to high 70's at night ---headed toward 90's every day !


----------



## Keef

O.F. --Missed U up there !---I think that was a great gift !-- Bet that stuff was sweet !
Just went to check the grow ---I'm in the zone with this 5 plant box in bloom !--- I just gotta keep doing that !
Spread the rest of the grow out into where they gonna be till harvest in the next week or so !--Then it's  on !


----------



## Keef

I been thinking about ordering that hash oil extraction machine this fall !--- Seems to me U would have to be crazy or brain damaged to have a hash oil machine delivered to Texas !---- So I guess I got the qualifications! ----- One day it'll just be another tall tail !--- 
Back during prohibition that crazy ,brain damage psycho ordered a hash oil machine from Texas !--What cha think my chances of pulling it off are ?


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes it depends on the humidity !---If the buds stay damp U can get bud rot from mold !
> 
> D.D. broke the tub in last night with a glass of homemade blueberry wine and a pipe! ---She got real world problems !---Like how do U light a pipe with wet hands ?


 
lol, that's funny.  I know that problem got fix right away.  DD, keef enjoy.  Thank you keef for the input.  I'm sure getting that grow room going soon I hope.


----------



## yarddog

headed towards 95 today for a high. summer is indeed her. in all her heat shimmering glory.  mrs dog stayed the night with her aunt for some sleep testing. i might have managed four hours sleep last night. i just don't sleep well when she is gone. i was bad and slept on her side of the bed. its amazing how just a small change like that makes you feel like your not in the same place as usual. the puppy has stolen my heart i am afraid. why cant people be as loving as a good dog???  
rose, i am sorry about your family. time flies.. my parents are 55 and 60 this year. i remember my mom turning 38, and my dad was the strongest man i knew. he could do anything. with age i learned that he struggled and wore his body down to provide.  turns out, we are in fact not invincible, and we all get old.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog - Nes !--- Hot and humid here too --suns out for now !-- Storms back again this afternoon probably!
If there is no catastrophe in the grow then I think we can do what we wanted in a one bedroom grow !
5.8 is my pH goal and let D.D. do her voodoo on them and we got this !--- 
Nes I'm so much happier growing inside !--- U can control every better ---They almost caught me in Virginia!--Rippers got me the next year !--- 
No more !--- I grow weed inside !---Goal of 5 crops per year !--- 

Hang in there Rose !--Sorry !--I hope they get better !--- The back yard needs mowing but everything is wet I can't mow !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, crappy family stuff happening.. older sister going to a home, older brother in the hospital.  I am feeling overwhelmed that we all got old.
> 
> Have you guys had pneumonia shots? did you live?
> 
> WH, be safe please, everyone needs you. Keef, Cane, YD... hey.



Sorry about all that stuff Rose. I have had pneumonia shot...I lived. It was how they found out I had COPD. My breathing was very shallow and I was turning blue, my sister took me to the ER and after the xrays they knew it wasn't pneumonia and it was COPD. For me getting pneumonia would probably kill me.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Then don't get sick !--- I'm still holding out for the cure to aging !-- Get rebuilt from the inside out !---Maybe I could run again !---That's  a joke !---If U see ole Keef running ---U might better try to keep up ! Cause Keef don't run unless someone is chasing me !---Then I'm usually running to something !---If I get where I'm  going--- Then U gonna want as much distance from me as U get !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U know abut 3 D printing ? ---Up in San Antonio they are using the tech. to print human organs and growing the patients tissue on the organ !-- Soon they'll be able to grow U a new heart from your own tissue !--No transplant rejection or drug !--- Just open U up take the old one out and stick your brand new one right in !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra U know abut 3 D printing ? ---Up in San Antonio they are using the tech. to print human organs and growing the patients tissue on the organ !-- Soon they'll be able to grow U a new heart from your own tissue !--No transplant rejection or drug !--- Just open U up take the old one out and stick your brand new one right in !



I know you are right, Keef. I figure that I will already be dead by the time the tech is available, or it will be so expensive I'll never be able to afford it, lol. After seeing human body parts being grown on animals' bodies, it was only a matter of time. I've seen an ear grown on the back of a white lab rat.


----------



## Keef

We may be we be dead but maybe not !---Rose and I want the when body stem cell treatment ! -- The problem with stem cells is growing  stem cells but once they can --it'll change everything ! -- I'm keeping it positive! --- I figure if I can survive another 15 years ---I got a pretty good chance of seeing 150 in a prime body !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks guys, Umbra, i guess i will go get that shot soon since you didn't die. I so distrust big pharma...

They do stem cell stuff at Idaho state... a lady paid 8 grand, and her arthritis is gone.. Let's go Keef.


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll something been bothering me the last couple days so I need to talk about it !---

This Frankenplant !-- I don't want to share it !---but the only way to make sure I don't lose it is to share it !-
It will not leave my hands alive in this area -- This I can promise U !---- Guys if U get a piece of this keep it close and don't give it away or sell it !--- Grow as much as U want !--- Anyway this is gonna be a hard thing for ole Keef to do !---Just remember where U got it !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose how many pounds for a whole body stem cell treatment ? ---D.D. don't think I understand the value of a dollar !--- I 'm more of a pounds --ounces --grams kinda guy !--  Anyway I can grow that much !-- Just give me a target weight!


----------



## giggy

happy fry-day you bunch of ol stoners. 

keef did any of them bag seed make it after you juiced them?


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Thanks guys, Umbra, i guess i will go get that shot soon since you didn't die. I so distrust big pharma...
> 
> They do stem cell stuff at Idaho state... a lady paid 8 grand, and her arthritis is gone.. Let's go Keef.



Rose please get the shot, thats what killed mom!


On a more up beat note, did a quick dry ice shake and have brownies in the oven....shook out 65g from a qp of crap trim and popcorn buds in less than 30 sec's. Three 10 sec hard shakes, scoop it up. lay it out to dry and either press into pucks or toss in mason jar for cooking.....I do both.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> We may be we be dead but maybe not !---Rose and I want the when body stem cell treatment ! -- The problem with stem cells is growing  stem cells but once they can --it'll change everything ! -- I'm keeping it positive! --- I figure if I can survive another 15 years ---I got a pretty good chance of seeing 150 in a prime body !



So Albert Hoffman lived to 102. Maybe there is something there? LOL!


----------



## yarddog

keef, if i had a cut of something special i would respect your wishes. its bad ju-ju to cheat like that. same as stealing.  i think it would be wise for you to be very particular about who has a cut of something as special as what you are hunting. the prospect of making money can be a very hard obstical to overcome. been more than one person hoodwinked. of course you know all this already


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? --- I would just smoke it !-- Press it into pucks! 

Hey Giggy the birds got that batch of bag seed but I saved some for when I get it down better !--- I've got some things growing and some that still have the seed shells on to a stem !-- When they come out the Zombie Juice I always think it wasn't strong enough !---Then they start dying --- 100 live sprouts and I have 4 left !--- I have a few that survived earlier treatments !--- Thier genetics were jacked up but I won't know what I've done for awhile !--- I had to give up my Zombie Juice grow space for that box in bloom !--Be back at it soon as I can find the space !--


----------



## umbra

Very nice Kraven. Glad to see you busy. You reminded me I still have quite a bit of trim to  dry ice sift. Trying to do something with last years outdoor that is still sitting around. It's funny, we smoked it until the next indoor was done, then we moved on to it, but there is still another 8 to 10 oz bud and a couple lbs of trim just sitting around. I did take 8 oz and made way too much RSO, 3 dozen cookies, 2 dozen brownies, and about 100 rso capsules. It is 88* and only 11 am. Time to hit the pool, turn on the a/c and watch a netflix movie. I got the new Star Wars movie, even though I saw it at the theater, today is a good day to watch it. Stay cool and dry every one.


----------



## Keef

Dog what I have now is probably something called mixploids -- That means part of the cells are tetraploid and some are normal diploid cells !--- They may be more potent or less potent than the parent weed !-- The right Mixploid  that bust 30% THC will work just fine !-- but I'm after a legend !--- and I'm pretty sure I'll find one !--- I seen enough to bet on myself pulling it off !


----------



## Keef

Storms moving back in !---- 
I've got that mutant GG#4 and I have clones so she blooming with this run !--- She if she's special or not !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello everyone! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464980082523.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cherry Wine gonna be petty good !-- This first gallon of blueberry wine will never make it out the secondary fermenter  ( secondary fermenter is one of them glass jug with the finger hole with an airlock on top )--- I got to find out how much I need to make how often to stay ahead of how fast U know who drinks it !--- This process of "Racking" the wine is siphoning off the wine and leaving the sediment !-- I need me a big conical secondary fermenter with a spigot at the bottom to drain the sediment off instead of this Racking! --


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven said:


> Rose please get the shot, thats what killed mom!
> 
> 
> On a more up beat note, did a quick dry ice shake and have brownies in the oven....shook out 65g from a qp of crap trim and popcorn buds in less than 30 sec's. Three 10 sec hard shakes, scoop it up. lay it out to dry and either press into pucks or toss in mason jar for cooking.....I do both.



Ok, that does it, I will Kraven, just for you.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Cherry Wine gonna be petty good !-- This first gallon of blueberry wine will never make it out the secondary fermenter  ( secondary fermenter is one of them glass jug with the finger hole with an airlock on top )--- I got to find out how much I need to make how often to stay ahead of how fast U know who drinks it !--- This process of "Racking" the wine is siphoning off the wine and leaving the sediment !-- I need me a big conical secondary fermenter with a spigot at the bottom to drain the sediment off instead of this Racking! --



They actually make something like you are talking about for beer. It's a 5 gal bucket with a spout at the bottom and the lid has a grommeted hole for the air trap.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I saw a 5 gallon one for $300 !---That's a little steep !---See if I can't make me one !-- I got a 5 gallon water bottle other a screw on lid !--


----------



## Keef

Got to go make a contribution to the cartels !---I hate that !--but I got to get to harvest !


----------



## yarddog

Me too keef.      I'll be glad when I am self sufficient.


----------



## Keef

Waiting on the call Dog !--  U know I don't expect to get rich growing weed but I think I'm entitled to recover every penny I ever spent on weed !-- I got a nice box in bloom but be a couple months till harvest but I got 6 more coming about a month behind that !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I saw a 5 gallon one for $300 !---That's a little steep !---See if I can't make me one !-- I got a 5 gallon water bottle other a screw on lid !--



I meant something like this...
http://www.northernbrewer.com/siphonless-big-mouth-bubbler-ported-6-5-gallon


----------



## mrcane

Wow you all been busy....
Rose,I don't know, I don't usually do the shots..when I have, they have made me sick...:confused2:  
Got home from Tai Chi started to build a Pot Pen...
There talking it is going to get Hot here in the PNW ... 

View attachment 20160603_144439.jpg


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> What up Kraven ? --- I would just smoke it !-- Press it into pucks!
> 
> Hey Giggy the birds got that batch of bag seed but I saved some for when I get it down better !--- I've got some things growing and some that still have the seed shells on to a stem !-- When they come out the Zombie Juice I always think it wasn't strong enough !---Then they start dying --- 100 live sprouts and I have 4 left !--- I have a few that survived earlier treatments !--- Thier genetics were jacked up but I won't know what I've done for awhile !--- I had to give up my Zombie Juice grow space for that box in bloom !--Be back at it soon as I can find the space !--


just let me know it you need more. i'll have to send another patch to my brother. he grows bag seed and buys high grade. i've give him a couple goodies along the way as well, but never hear anything on his grows.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Rose please get the shot, thats what killed mom!
> 
> 
> On a more up beat note, did a quick dry ice shake and have brownies in the oven....shook out 65g from a qp of crap trim and popcorn buds in less than 30 sec's. Three 10 sec hard shakes, scoop it up. lay it out to dry and either press into pucks or toss in mason jar for cooking.....I do both.



krav, nice plate bro. i got a bunch of shade leaves, a few sugar leaves and very small pre popcorn buds. pretty much after the shades are gone the rest is smokable in my house.


----------



## Keef

Home from the ride !--- Deed is done !---  
Giggy U need to get the Bro some good seed !--- I got enough of these Dawg seed to do the Zombie Juice treatment about another dozen attempts! --- If it was easy everyone would be doing it !--  I'll have my Frankenplant before I know I got my Frankenplant !---I got this !


----------



## Keef

One of U guys once asked what brickweed was ? Nes ? -- Anyway this is brickweed !--- That is a pic of a chunk that weighs about a ounce and a half ! 

View attachment 20160603_181746.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef, I...truly feel for ya. I am so spoiled and privileged it would be very hard to ever go back to that. I was a child when I smoked weed like that

:cry:


----------



## Keef

It pains me Umbra !-- It is much better than it used to be -- Not very many seed !--- It's about all I've smoked since I started up until the Widow !-- It is hard to go back but it's temporary !---Some is better than none cause with none I get mean !-- Oh ! Hell yes I wish it was some of that good weed like ya'll got on the west coast !--- But it bees what it bees !


----------



## Keef

U guys keep trying to talk me into moving to a free state but I see the possibilities around when prohibition ends! --- This is the only weed almost all of them have ever smoked !--- They don't know about edibles,  hash and hash oil is probably  just a myth that some have heard about !--- When they discover hash oil in an e-cig cartridge they gonna freak out !-- I just gonna smile and wave ---sitting there on that hash oil extraction machine !---


----------



## Keef

I've had worse !-- We be just fine !-- I think it'll make decent caps after I decarb and shift it !


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Rose,I don't know, I don't usually do the shots..when I have, they have made me sick...:confused2:




Flu shot is a crap shoot and not worth it. the PneumoVax 23 is a life time shot, she only needs one and she is done. thet PV14 is good for 5 years and is best taken @ 60 then followed up with the PV24 at age 65. Then your done for life......don't take the flu shot.


----------



## Keef

Evening Kraven !--- 
Ya'll -- I don't think people realize how much these storms have messed up Texas yet !-- Houston is flooded !-- San Antonio got a tornado today and Dallas is still getting hammered !--- On my run into town today the street lights were out and I saw some flooding !--  It's set up to storm the rest of the night !--- I was there for  Katrina and the aftermath !--- This ain't gonna be pretty !--- Call me crazy !--but --I'm cleaning my guns !


----------



## Keef

How long 12 ga. Shotgun shells good for ? --- What about 7.62 for my multi shooter ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> How long 12 ga. Shotgun shells good for ? --- What about 7.62 for my multi shooter ?



It depends on how they are stored


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Flu shot is a crap shoot and not worth it. the PneumoVax 23 is a life time shot, she only needs one and she is done. thet PV14 is good for 5 years and is best taken @ 60 then followed up with he PV24 at age 65. Then your done for life......don't take the flu shot.



   Thanks Kraven..I will be writing this down 60 next year and it probably is a good idea...
Keef, Sorry that you have to be smoking on that brick weed...Really didn't think that anyone bothered with growing it anymore....
       Good to see everyone...:48:...


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, crappy family stuff happening.. older sister going to a home, older brother in the hospital. I am feeling overwhelmed that we all got old.
> 
> Have you guys had pneumonia shots? did you live?
> 
> WH, be safe please, everyone needs you. Keef, Cane, YD... hey.


 
Rose, sorry about your family stuff.  This to will pass.  I get the flue shot and I do feel anything after it.  My thought go out to you and your family.  You, need to go to DD and keef house, so, you can sit in there hot tub.  One day we are going to fly like the Jet's.  Worlds going to change.  :48:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Dog - Nes !--- Hot and humid here too --suns out for now !-- Storms back again this afternoon probably!
> If there is no catastrophe in the grow then I think we can do what we wanted in a one bedroom grow !
> 5.8 is my pH goal and let D.D. do her voodoo on them and we got this !---
> Nes I'm so much happier growing inside !--- U can control every better ---They almost caught me in Virginia!--Rippers got me the next year !---
> No more !--- I grow weed inside !---Goal of 5 crops per year !---
> 
> Hang in there Rose !--Sorry !--I hope they get better !--- The back yard needs mowing but everything is wet I can't mow !


 
Keef, I know I will feel better to when I am inside grow.  It going to be so beautiful.  Trying to think how to put that drain in the floor.  Tj will know.  and I'm going to spray that (forgot the name) water prof stuff all over the flour.  I one wonder if I sought rip the carpet up.  Been watching WIZ KHALIFA on YouTube.  He is a trip.  That guy can smoke some w***.  Wake and Bake time.  :spit::48:


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Rose please get the shot, thats what killed mom!
> 
> 
> On a more up beat note, did a quick dry ice shake and have brownies in the oven....shook out 65g from a qp of crap trim and popcorn buds in less than 30 sec's. Three 10 sec hard shakes, scoop it up. lay it out to dry and either press into pucks or toss in mason jar for cooking.....I do both.


 
Hello, Kraven that is some beautiful s***.  Time for a hit :48:


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Wow you all been busy....
> Rose,I don't know, I don't usually do the shots..when I have, they have made me sick...:confused2:
> Got home from Tai Chi started to build a Pot Pen...
> There talking it is going to get Hot here in the PNW ...


 
Cane nice setup. Are, they clones?  :48:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> One of U guys once asked what brickweed was ? Nes ? -- Anyway this is brickweed !--- That is a pic of a chunk that weighs about a ounce and a half !


 
That's a pretty looking brick.  I might have to go dry for awhile.  Will see how that goes.  I sure am awake and bake. :48:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  420.  Keep hearing noises.  It's just the dogs.  They are all sleeping.  It peaceful.  Going to get a early start today.  Everyone have a Smoky Day! :48:


----------



## ness

Well will not work.  Tj called his friend to come take a look.  All, I want to do today is wash cloths.  Everything else is done.  Were is my pipe.  Ar, I think I'll use my brass pipe it smooth. :tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef if ya are ever round Dallas,,,holla Little Brother. No more brick Bro. 
Okay Weedhopper is off to work. Freaking working on beer day,,damnt. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm with U Nes !-- Give me a minute to find my pipe !-- Nes that was just a chunk from a Mexican kilo !--- They put the weed in a press so it comes out in a big brick shape !-- Not the tastiest but it will get U high-- but it is nothing like the weed up in the O.F.C. but it's  what I got !--  Personally I'm just glad to have something to smoke !--- Take me about 4 caps !-- I be good !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C ...Hopper just ain't right working on the weekend....keef...Ness....:48:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm with U Nes !-- Give me a minute to find my pipe !-- Nes that was just a chunk from a Mexican kilo !--- They put the weed in a press so it comes out in a big brick shape !-- Not the tastiest but it will get U high-- but it is nothing like the weed up in the O.F.C. but it's what I got !-- Personally I'm just glad to have something to smoke !--- Take me about 4 caps !-- I be good !


 
Do you think I get Mexican w***.  Doesn't matter, I'm just thankful I can get it.  Up in Here, it's tight.  Clean all my pipes, now, I have to light them up.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper - Cane !--- Hopper all I got to do is get thru another 6-7 weeks I'll be good !--- That box in bloom will get me to the real harvest about a month after that !
I wish I could have got D.D.'s Blue Widow sexed before sending it to bloom !--- Big beautiful plant but I ain't liking what I see !--- She might be growing some balls !---  Oh well!-- I got another one ! -- If it's  a boy I think I'll  keep him and let his dad Trips go !--  Impressive plant structure!


----------



## Keef

No doubt U get Mexican weed sometimes !--- After prohibition ended in Colorado there was a traffic jam headed north from the border !---- Someone cut off an ambulance with red lights and siren and it wrecked! --They never caught the driver but they recovered the load of weed !  It goes everywhere! --- U buy street weed in America--- there's  a good chance it came from Mexico! ---


----------



## mrcane

To beautiful of a day to hang out...Headed for a good morning workout in the park... then too a really good farmers market ...see ya'll later...:48:


----------



## ness

I was watching Youtubes and on one of WIZ KHALIFA video they did a walk through of a marijuana factory.  I mean there was 500 plants in one room and they had 29 rooms.  These people dress up in white suit and everything, even masks in some rooms.  It was a beautiful set up.


----------



## Keef

Nes -- I don't need that much !--- We live in a 3 bedroom home with an attached garage !--- I'm in the process of gearing up to turn one bedroom in a big ( for me ) grow! --- Got to build me 20 more boxes lights and pump assemblies !-- Be running a clone station / nursery ----- Vegging in the walk in closet that was bloom !-- Probably buy lights and boxes 5 at a time a few weeks apart so I don't draw unwanted attention !--- 
Anyone ever want to build boxes like mine I can build them in my sleep --- I walk U thru step by step and it is easy !--- Help U get started water pharming to !--- Only difference in an aerocloner and an Aeroponics-- Is that U put nutes in aero !

What U doing listening to rap anyway ? -- It's  coming full circle right back to R&B !--- Yesterday I hung out and watch some concerts on MTV Classic --- Saw --No Doubt followed by Garbage  --then Pearl Jam 20 ---an later Beck !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got another hour and the i'll head home but on the way it will be 4:20 somewhere. chat at yall after work. peace


----------



## Keef

Made me some caps --Smoking what I got and we good !--- What's  Giggy and Hopper doing working on the weekend anyway !-- I thought only nurses worked weekends !
I need to start planning what the line up for my next run will be !--- Room for about 30 plants 5 per box !-- Maybe just 4 per box depends on size !--- I decide now then I have plenty time to grow out clones !---


----------



## Keef

Got a piece of my boy Trips that is blooming --I hadn't planned to breed anymore for awhile but --I got Bubblicious in early bloom too !--- Blueberry Bubblegum ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

gardening this morning, nice to see all of you, be back later..


----------



## Keef

Sending D.D. off to bed !--- pipe and and 15 minutes in the hot tub and she a limp noodle !--- I think this might be a medical cure for lots of ailment !--- U stressed out and I get U high and push U into a hot tub ---Just try to be stressed out !-- Ain't happening !-- Works for me !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Got a piece of my boy Trips that is blooming --I hadn't planned to breed anymore for awhile but --I got Bubblicious in early bloom too !--- Blueberry Bubblegum ?



keef if you got to much pollen, chunk some my way i could use it. i'm female heavy right now. i plan to pop the other two g13's for a male but it's going to take a bit.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --That piece of Trips is about 8 inches tall !--- Just making a few flowers !--- I' ve got him sitting in a planter with a houseplant away from my girls !--- He may not revegge after this !-- but it looks like he may have a son !--- If so I have a clone in the nursery !--- Let me see what I can do !


----------



## Keef

Giggy I been where ya at with no male that's  what made me keep Trips !-- If that Blue Widow is a male I'm letting Trips go !--- This Blue Widow --- U are already familiar with !--- Same mother as that White Elephant thing U grew just with a BPU-X-B.B.  dad instead of the T.E. !--- I kept Trips around the same way I keep my girls !-- cloning clones to keep a little piece in veg until I wanted it !--- I cloned him before sexing so there was still a piece in veg . when I sexed him !--- Soon as I saw ball I threw the piece in bloom out !--- Then I knew I had a male when I needed one!


----------



## Keef

Meet the Blue Widow !--- Now say good bye cause it's a male ! 

View attachment 20160604_191445.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Little Brother, ,,Weedhopper understands. When i first got out of Prison i dint know anybody that,,,,crap i am so high,,,,this Juice Fruit is kicking my ace. What were we talking about?


----------



## Keef

Hey I tried but this is Keef !---stuff don't always work for me !---so just turn your head sideways !


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C ...Hopper just ain't right working on the weekend....keef...Ness....:48:



Sucks Brother


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Little Brother, ,,ya know Weedhopper loves ya ,,,right.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Heg Bro, ,i am so stoned.  Freaking Juice Fruit is awesome.


----------



## Keef

I got something called Bubblicious in bloom !-- Juicy Fruit! -- Sounds tasty and got a kick too !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa
https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/juicy-fruit


----------



## Rosebud

wh stoned.. that is a good thing. I am working on it, that is a good thing. Keef, nice male. 

Giggy, hope your 420 was a good one.

It is 94 degrees here this evening. The plants are loving it... that is a relief.  Is it bed time yet?


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper it says no seed are available in my area !---I could have told them that !-- Ain't no seed available in my area! ---


----------



## Keef

Woulda been better if it was a girl Rose !-- but I got a cut rooting just I case !-- I got another little seed plant from the cross --Maybe I get a girl yet !--- I got one of your Purple Haze to sex soon !--- It's  been thru the wringer but wants to live !-- Maybe it will be a girl ?


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang.    I was forced to call he po po last night.      My neighbor had a party.   Once midnight hit I was ready to shut it down.      I'm taking pictures of the beer cans in my yard now.  Going to be hot today         hope yalls day is grand.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Let me find my pipe and take some caps !-- O.K. let's get this Wake and Ache kicked off !


----------



## Keef

We working on it now !--- Good coffee !--- Hey Dog I feel for U about neighbors !--- I be wanting a piece of my neighbor ---but --D.D. told me hands off and don't get tricky cause anything happens to him or his place she gonna know someway - somehow I had a hand in it !---- I told her I think God wants me to beat him down !-- She ain't buying it !


----------



## yarddog

Yo keef, this house is only rented out to parties now.    I have really considered burning it down.  First suspect is the owner!!     Got some stuff listed on fleabay this morning.  I might not make it rich, but I bring in a little here and a little there.   All adds up to a paycheck to me!    Let's smoke a bowl.  I have my  chillum packed and ready.


----------



## ness

Afternoon here, Hello OFC, got a nice little buzzy going here.  Got to go back and caught up on my reading.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !--- Hey Dog --I'm in !-- The trouble with me and the neighbor started when he bought the empty lot next door that I wanted !--- He and his father along with thier contractor knocked on my door one day to inform my that my privacy fence was on his property and I need to move over about a foot !---We went and looked at the property line and sure enough The people who build the fence put it on the wrong side of the property line !-barely !--I told him he was right the fence was his do with as he wished !-- Week or so later after checking to make sure I wasn't gonna shoot anyone the contractor  took the fence down !---I expected him to build him a fence !--- No!-- He wanted that fence down so it would be easier to park his big a** boat !
D.D. and I decided the least we could do is build a new fence !---It's  a tight squeeze getting that boat in now !-- Brought his Deacon dad over here like I could give a flip !--- He and his deacon think God gives them the right to take advantage of seniors !--- Good Christian people my a**  God told me I need to teach him the Era of his ways !--And Daddy too !---But D.D. won't let me !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Nes -- I don't need that much !--- We live in a 3 bedroom home with an attached garage !--- I'm in the process of gearing up to turn one bedroom in a big ( for me ) grow! --- Got to build me 20 more boxes lights and pump assemblies !-- Be running a clone station / nursery ----- Vegging in the walk in closet that was bloom !-- Probably buy lights and boxes 5 at a time a few weeks apart so I don't draw unwanted attention !---
> Anyone ever want to build boxes like mine I can build them in my sleep --- I walk U thru step by step and it is easy !--- Help U get started water pharming to !--- Only difference in an aerocloner and an Aeroponics-- Is that U put nutes in aero !
> 
> What U doing listening to rap anyway ? -- It's coming full circle right back to R&B !--- Yesterday I hung out and watch some concerts on MTV Classic --- Saw --No Doubt followed by Garbage --then Pearl Jam 20 ---an later Beck !


 
I was listening to rap because, he was signing about w***.  And, I found the video's interesting.  I'm not a rapper.


----------



## Keef

I know Nes I was just messing with U !---  The world is changing !-- I just want to grow the weed that the people who can afford to buy the best want !-- 
Speaking of weed ? ----The brick is different from what I usually get and the few seed in it are brown !---I never saw brown pot seed !--


----------



## Keef

I could put this male  plant in some dirt and put it on his back porch when he's gone and call the Po-Po on him for growing weed ? --- I guess that would be wrong Huh ?--Be funny as hell though !


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon all...Man its 80* here...that be hot for this neck of the woods..
Still digging in the pot pens...I am a little late but the girls are all outside and in fresh FFOF..waiting on my lazy a $$...Break time ..did I mention that its hot here F....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

90 here in the shade, headed for 104 tomorrow, cane.. YIKES.I was just thinking about you. I have a very nice papaya, so different for last year. I hope you have one too. 

Keef think about that leaving the pot on his back porch.. it might bite ya.   I am sure you have ideas.  Good ideas.


----------



## Keef

Cane -- Rose --What up ya'll ? --- Rose leaving a plant on his back porch would be crude !-- I never considered it !-- Especially when I looked around and from my easy chair could see that male in the vase and and Trips hidden in a houseplant !--- Don't think I want the Po-Po at my door !--Again!-- My plant count seems to be a few plants above the legal limit !

We having a cold front !-- Bout 78 and rain ! --Again !-- It's  the back side of this low that caused the storms !---Having just enough rain to be aggravating! -- Made a dash out earlier to get some lawnmower gas and check D.D.'s tires for her 2 night shifts !-- At least it wasn't 3 in a row  this week !-- Maybe they put her on call ?


----------



## Keef

U know I'm not photographer but these plants are late in 2nd week - early in 3rd week !-- This is the 4 plants left after I took the male out 3 -BPU-X-B.B. and one Bubblicious --- Is 5 plants gonna be too many in these boxes ? -- Or is 4 enough ? 

View attachment 20160605_123344.jpg


----------



## Keef

What am I doing wrong that I post these pics sideways ? -- I need D.D.'s help !


----------



## yarddog

Whew.  I feel like I just took a handful of caffeine pills.      Dang if I didn't get pulled over today.  Expired license, had to fast talk Leo into not impounding my bike.     The whole time as high as a kite.     I was lit, just smoked a joint not 10 minutes before.   I got my neighbor to bring his truck and take my sorry butt home.   Is it just me,, but local police don't look like local cops no more.   These guys always look steroided out military cops.  
Well, my day is shot, no good vibes here for a while.   Least the pigs wasn't smart enough to know I was high.


----------



## Keef

Dog --Ain't no feeling like seeing those Po-Po light in your rear view mirror when U high !-- Was U holding ?Dirty pipe anything ?-- I can tell U from personal experience! --- Don't get drunk and taunt them !-- Them muscles ain't for show !-- Plus if U fight one of them ---U fight them all and U can't win !---Somebody gonna end up putting they knee on your neck !


----------



## yarddog

Yeah I had a roach in a flashlight in my pocket.  I'm a smart person.    I know when to say yes sir no sir.   Lol.


----------



## Keef

That's  why I don't drink anymore !---Whiskey Bumps !--- I drink I bump into stuff ! -- trees , doors, walls, people's fist , things U don't remember bumping into ! -- I just get high now !-- I break too easy !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> 90 here in the shade, headed for 104 tomorrow, cane.. YIKES.I was just thinking about you. I have a very nice papaya, so different for last year. I hope you have one too.
> 
> Keef think about that leaving the pot on his back porch.. it might bite ya.   I am sure you have ideas.  Good ideas.


        Rose, 104*couldn't do it...just looking I will have six papaya...I am thinking that the little hippies dawg I have is going to be the beauty...will see having 'Fun.with it ...


----------



## Keef

Got a tropical storm in the Gulf! -- Tropical Storm Colin !-- Looks like it'll head for Florida but U got to keep a eye on them weather guys !-- Tommorrow they might change they mind !


----------



## mrcane

Hopper you on break...:48:
Yes Sir is right YD..always better off...but I don't know in the south ...my hair would f... me.


----------



## Keef

I'll have a Papaya or throw a fit trying !-- I still have a few miserable looking specimens but they coming back !-- What has impressed me is this Bubblicious! --- I haven't even smoked it yet but she clones easy and grows well in aero !-- Giving BPU-X-B.B.  a run for it !-- The GG#4 -? I'm working it !--It's  a girl and I got clones but I'm worried how this anomaly is gonna bloom and it seems to run in the clones !--- The T.E. has come back strong and the Widow is still around !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Got a tropical storm in the Gulf! -- Tropical Storm Colin !-- Looks like it'll head for Florida but U got to keep a eye on them weather guys !-- Tommorrow they might change they mind !



Wow, bud....have a couple buddies trying to get out tarpon fishing  down in Key West.....Guess that it is not looking good...
Don't worry about the papaya if it won't grow for you move on...you have plenty of good stock..
.


----------



## Keef

They should be fine Cane it's gonna move fast and go across the big bend in the Gulf! -- Might even make for some good fishing !
U might be right about the Papaya but I got time and space to see if I can work with it !-- I 've got pretty much what I'm running in the main grow and it'll be 8-10 weeks before I need to have the next run lined up !---Got an empty 35 spot cloner / veg box !-- So I'll just play it by ear !--Need to get back my making tetras !-- I got these 2 things !!-- Never mind !---I don 't want to jinx myself !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It looks like it's  just a practice Tropical Storm Kraven !-- Ya'll get them all the time !-- I ain't got another Katrina in me !--- I'm chicken sh**!--- Did my hurricane I'm done !---I run !--- pack me some caps and see what the day brings ! Later !


----------



## St_Nick

This morning, after two days of rain. 

View attachment WIN_20160606_07_52_06_Pro.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

One of the local artists. 

View attachment WIN_20160606_07_53_04_Pro.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Here's his wicked out neighbor. 

View attachment WIN_20160606_07_52_46_Pro.jpg


----------



## Keef

St. Nick ---Welcome to the O.F.C.  !---  U just about on time for the morning Wake and Bake !-- That's  a nice view U got there !--- Do U grow ? ---It's  O.K.!-- U ain't the only one in a prohibition state !-- I'm in South Texas and there are several others scattered around !---


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks for the welcome keef .  I have been known to drop a seed or two.:vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment WIN_20160606_10_33_43_Pro.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Oops! Didn't see that coming!


----------



## Keef

That ain't nothing Nick I post pics upside --sideways !--I'm old but I try !-- What U growing there or did I miss it !--- I had a severe head injury I miss stuff sometimes !--- I'm water pharmer !-- Aero under LEDs! -- A student of the plant !-- but I'm getting better !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. 

st nick welcome to the ofc. 

krav i sent you a email bro.


----------



## St_Nick

Its an afghan Kush variety my brother-in-law brought back from the sandbox.

When I wuz in the canoe club I brought back seeds from Vietnam and he brought back these a few years later.  We swap.


----------



## Keef

Couple years ago my wife bought me some White Widow seed out of Amsterdam and an LED light just to give me something to do !-- It had been awhile since I'd grown !--Things just grew from there !--  That Widow be 3 years old in August I got a nice BPU-X-B.B. ( nice Blueberry aroma and after taste )!-- I also got a GG#4 mutant thing --The Tranquil Elephantizer and a Bubblicious! -- I got a few more varieties that haven't been sexed yet !-- I kinda went see crazy last winter ! --I'm a cloner !--- Once I got a good girl from a variety --I just keep rooting out cuts and keep the line going harvest after harvest !


----------



## St_Nick

Here's a shot of my garden.  I'm a dirt farmer. 

View attachment WIN_20160606_07_55_40_Pro.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's what I like in the morning  some bud porn !--- I never really planned to be a water pharmer !-- I got them dogpecker knats --Bout drove me crazy !-- Bought an aerocloner and chopped the tops of the plants and threw the dirt out !-- After they rooted I got some nute solution and started learning about growing with water !--- When I saw how that aero cloner worked I went to the hardware store and started building my own aero boxes !--- We just fought a battle with bugs this winter / spring that almost wiped us out but we won and the grow is coming back strong !


----------



## St_Nick

I wish I had a decent camera but all I have is an old tablet.  I can't take the nice photos I see here.  Maybe one day.
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Me too Nick !-- I got a smart phone !--- I type my a** off with my thumbs !-- When I take a pic I usually have the phone turned the wrong way !--- Some of the peeps make some nice pics !--- My grow is changing but right now I have a nursery / cloning station over a bathtub and the bloom has been in a walk in closet !-- I got 3 boxes I built to fit there each has 35 grow spots !-- My big grow boxes have about the same number !--Something gets too big I just root out another piece !--- I got a pic somewhere !-- Might be sideways I don't know !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C......just dropped off Mrs C.at the hospital for her first colonoscapie..
Welcome aboard the O.F.C St. Nick...
   What up Keef......:48:
Hey try holding the phone sideways....
See how I do..I also tend to have problems. 

View attachment 20160606_095301.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps!

Poor mrs C... I hope it goes well for her Cane. Your plants look happy.

Hi St Nick, so nice to see you over here with the old dudes.  Love your flowers up there, i too am a dirt farmer, organic.

Good morning Giggy, how is your monday going?

We bought a tiny traeger grill this weekend. It is just for two people. We had salmon on it last night, and omg, was it ever good. I am making beef jerky now... woo hoo.. it is going to be 102 or so today so glad we got it. 

I am doing pt and trainers  on Mondays and Thursdays now.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !--- Now I have to do the Wake and Bake all over !-- Where's  my pipe !--- I take more caps too !
Hey Rose !--Cane !--Glad to see U made it !--- How far is the west coast behind central time ? -- Is it --eastern - central ,  and western time ? or am I missing one ?


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  raining here.  Hope it stops soon, don't what to much water in the the pots.  Hello, Nick welcome to the OFC.  Tj is home and I hope he get to fixing the well, I need water.   Time for my first wake and bake.  :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes !-- I'm doing my after nap Wake and Bake !-- Watching the weather channel !-- That Jim Cantore comes to your town U should leave !-- Dam looks like it may dry up enough to mow !


----------



## ness

May I ask who is Jim Cantore?  Just broke up some more brick weed.  I be a toking.


----------



## ness

Keef is he the Weather Man.  Yes, I would leave.  Some were in the Mountains we be camping with all our dogs.  Arm of course.  Been lucky so far.  Living in FL we never got hit to hard.  Roof damage one year that all.


----------



## Keef

That the guys Nes !-- Goes to all the hurricanes !--


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> good morning peeps!
> 
> Poor mrs C... I hope it goes well for her Cane. Your plants look happy.
> 
> Hi St Nick, so nice to see you over here with the old dudes.  Love your flowers up there, i too am a dirt farmer, organic.
> 
> Good morning Giggy, how is your monday going?
> 
> We bought a tiny traeger grill this weekend. It is just for two people. We had salmon on it last night, and omg, was it ever good. I am making beef jerky now... woo hoo.. it is going to be 102 or so today so glad we got it.
> 
> I am doing pt and trainers  on Mondays and Thursdays now.


rose it is over in about a hour, thank god. mondays go fast but they still suck a$$. hope your doing well.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? -- I was all set to mow and rain is moving thru !-- Can't mow wet grass might as well get high !


----------



## mrcane

Got Mrs.C.back everything went great see you in 10 year's
Can' t  mow.....Puff....:48:


----------



## Keef

Down like a Clown Charlie Brown !-- I like getting lit on a rainy day !---

Hey Rose you'll have to share your jerky recipe !--- My electric smoker goes up to 250 degrees and uses very little wood but I can run it without smoke too !--- Just looks like a jerky machine to me but I haven't tried to make any yet !--- 
Looks like I better start D.D. some more blueberry wine !-- I could swear the jug had more than that in it !-- Instead for a gallon -- Next time I make her 2 gallons !--- I think she gonna like this Cherry Wine too !--


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. get me some more of that fruit wine yeast and I'd make some more wine !--- I do not re.ember saying get me enough yeast to start a brewery !--- Peach is next but I been wondering why I can't ferment some Coco - Lopez and make her some Coconut Wine !-- Don't start brewing it's  like growing weed U can get addicted to the process !---
Working on a nice buzz !---Shame about the yard !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> 90 here in the shade, headed for 104 tomorrow, cane.. YIKES.I was just thinking about you. I have a very nice papaya, so different for last year. I hope you have one too.
> 
> Keef think about that leaving the pot on his back porch.. it might bite ya.   I am sure you have ideas.  Good ideas.




Rose, you're right--  Keef has ideas!   He's lucky  I'm around to keep him in line!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I made it through my work weekend without too much discomfort. Been up about an hour & a half-- still baking!  Keef just went out to mow the jungle that's our backyard!  The dogs will be happy. Nes, I just read about 7 pages to catch up & I really enjoyed reading your posts-- you crack me up sometimes!  Dog!  Wow!  Don't you just hate having to talk to the Po Po when you're high?  Just ruins a good buzz, or like you said-- like you took a bunch of caffeine pills!  Hopper, that Juicy Fruit sounds delicious!  Cane, Rose, Umbra-- hello guys!  And, welcome to the OFC St. Nick!  Gonna sneak some of that Blueberry Wine before Keef comes back!


----------



## Keef

Oh!--Gawd !---Am I still alive ? -- Where's  my pipe ? --- What's  the number for 911 ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef thats 420 .....Morning D.D......:48:


----------



## Keef

That's what I thought Cane !--- I might live !--- Worst part was I haven't ran the mower in awhile and there must have been some moisture I the tank !-- It keep dying but I got it now I'm working the pipe while D.D. makes some hamburger helper or something !--  Wind isn't blowing much so the big mosquitos are out hunting !-- I saw one I thought was a bird !


----------



## Keef

It's  about 7:30 here and the sun is going down !-- It gets dark I'm crawling in that hot tub !


----------



## St_Nick

Folks, I have had a heckuva day.  I got good and ripped then went to see a man about a jeep.  Halfway between here and there I blew out the rear tire on the scoot.  As luck would have it, the next guy to come along went 40 miles in the wrong direction to haul me home. Country folk are the best.

Blowing a tire on a Harley is an interesting ride!


----------



## mrcane

Wow, what a Guy...Glad that you only had a blowout...
Speaking of Guy..my hero just passed.....
...........R.I.P...Guy Clarke....:48:......if I were a drinking man I would have a shot in his honor....


----------



## Keef

No road rash Nick ?
Cane how's the wife ? -- That anesthesia they use for that can drag U down for a day or 2 !--- It's  called Versed --- Could be the best buzz in the world but it wouldn't matter cause U ain't remembering nothing about what happened !


----------



## Keef

Been reading that thread about Monsanto getting a patent on a cannabis variety !--- There could be good news come fall !--- I need to get my grow on !--- I gotta set up and get serious about making the right tetraploid !--- I can't out breed them up !---but at the genetic crap shoot ---I'm feeling lucky !--- I only have to win once and make my Frankenplant! ---


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> No road rash Nick ?
> Cane how's the wife ? -- That anesthesia they use for that can drag U down for a day or 2 !--- It's  called Versed --- Could be the best buzz in the world but it wouldn't matter cause U ain't remembering nothing about what happened !



Thanks D.D..She is doing great ..She was Puffing before we got home,and had a nice nap with the cat this afternoon....


----------



## Keef

Good deal Cane !-- Helped the doc with many in my days in the O.R. !-- 

Nick --U was in the Brown Water Navy ? -- I was one of 2 out of about 40 in my class that got sent to Korea in 1973 out of M.P. School  instead of the jungle !-- Never been to a year long party before !---


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> I made it through my work weekend without too much discomfort. Been up about an hour & a half-- still baking! Keef just went out to mow the jungle that's our backyard! The dogs will be happy. Nes, I just read about 7 pages to catch up & I really enjoyed reading your posts-- you crack me up sometimes! Dog! Wow! Don't you just hate having to talk to the Po Po when you're high? Just ruins a good buzz, or like you said-- like you took a bunch of caffeine pills! Hopper, that Juicy Fruit sounds delicious! Cane, Rose, Umbra-- hello guys! And, welcome to the OFC St. Nick! Gonna sneak some of that Blueberry Wine before Keef comes back!


 
Thanks DD, I'm up and flying early today.  I just go with the flow these days. :fly:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  :spit: and :bong2:.  I'm up before the birds.  I'll think I'll go outside with my Kodak.  Have a Smokey Day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends.  Gotta go to work. My old *** is working 6 and 7 days a week. Ill be BACK. LOL


----------



## yarddog

Morning nes, and hopper.      Drive my car to work this am.  It seems I may have left my driver window down last time I drive it.    And we had 2.5 inches of rain yesterday.     Good thing it's a beater and not a new car.     
Drying some northern lights, I am bringing in some bud, just doing it an ounce or two at a time.      As soon as I get the funds I'll be swapping to a soilless setup.  
It's real tight with single income.  And seems like all my vehicles need work done at the same time.    At least I don't  have to fork out $60-$90 an hour for repairs.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !--- Ugh !--- Oh!-- A true Wake and Ache !-- Got to do something about this !-- Caps and a pipe !---I be back !


----------



## Keef

I might Iive now !--- For a smart fellow sometimes I can't see the trees because of the forest !--I shut down working on making tetras because I had no place in the grow room !--- There be sun outside !-- I do it out side !--- I can be a little slow sometimes !-- I'm making Zombie Juice !-- That rule about if a plant was outside don't bring it inside ? --- I get a tetra it comes inside !-- I can rock this !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.
 going to be 104 today and the plants are happy. .who knew? 
So the traeger is very cool, but i seem to smell like a hot dog all the time.. LOL
I got stuff to do... before the heat is bad... see ya'll later.


----------



## Keef

Gonna be in the 90's today with high humidity !-- I don't know how U jump up and start doing things Rose !-- I don't move so well in the morning! 

Been almost a year since I started trying to find a way to get Billy Budd's  tetraploid Pink Kush out of Canada !--- Did Vancouver get burned in that Canadian wildfire ? --- I can multi task !-- While I'm working on making another tetra -- I'm after a cut of Billy's! --- Getting a live clone from Canada to Texas is just harder than I thought it would be !--- I can find a way !--- Got to have those legal Canadian growers permit to even buy it !--  Just tricky but not impossible! -- I got work to do !


----------



## Keef

Giggy I'm trying to collect some pollen for U !--- If I get it --it'll be from Trips my BPU-X-B.B.  boy !-- I don't how U supposed to do it but I put a paper bag over the male flowers-- bend him over and slap the bag around ! -- To fertilize the intended -- I put the pollen bag over a bud and slap it around !--- Keeps U from having to fertilize the whole plant !--- I usually breed while there's lots of preflowers but before the bud starts putting on some size !--Don't know if that's  how U supposed to do but it works !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> No road rash Nick ?



Firstly, I wanna thank everybody for making me feel so welcome. 

As to the scoot, luckily it happened on a straight stretch (a real treat around here) so I just coasted to a stop. And I was in the muddy water for a short time Keef but spent 6 years on a destroyer before they decided I was a better teacher than sailor!


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- I was in the Army as a Military Police from 73-75  got out and went back to working steel but  ended up at the recruiters office again in 79 !-- Had to go thru basic training again -- Then they trained me to be an operating room scrub tech !--- Figured I could clean just about anything --It was air conditioned and not much shooting even in war time !-- Sounded like the job for a guy who had lost faith in humanity !--
Turned out  to have very little to do with cleaning !--- When the doctor asked for a knife that would be me handing it to him !--- After 20 years it's  safe to say I am familiar withe every part of the human body !--but in Dec. 1999 I came around a corner to fast and hit a wet spot !-- I broke my fall with my face !--Lost most of a decade on morphine !--I went cold turkey and almost died but I'm married to a nurse who got me thru it !---Thanks D.D. !--- The last couple years I make my own medicine !---I decarb weed pack it into capsules and take these cannacaps twice a day !-- I'm back on my feet again growing me some medicine !


----------



## yarddog

Smoking a bowl and watching an old James Bond.  Getting hot outside.   Summer coming soon!!


----------



## umbra

I just came back from voting. I should have checked myself in the mirror first. Been trimming last couple of days and apparently I had little trim cuts on my shoulders, back and in my hair. 1 of the security people walked over to me and brushed my shoulders off before voting, lol. I love California.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra that would land you face down on the floor down here in Georgia.    
I just registered to vote today.    I had some of my civil rights restored.    I have another few years before I can petition to have all my rights restored.   I missed my local elections already.    I'll be ready next time.


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. !--- Good for U Dog !--- I'm like Dog they put U face down ---someone puts they knee on your neck and cranks your arms around and cuff U brutally !--- For Weed ! -- See why we gonna have a hard time putting our name on some government grow list ? -- We always wonder if it's  a trap !--- There's  a hydroponics supply store in town !--- Got trap written all over it to me !--- I'd like to see what they sell but U could 't make me go in that store !---


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, cool about the pot wearing. 

YD, good for you!

So a good friend of ours knows a little girl with seizures and no pharms work for her... She has sleeping seizures.. she is 7. Her parents have tried everything.... you know where i am going with this right?. considering i have a son that had a horrible seizure disorder as a baby and child, still does, but much better. What would you do?


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Still no water, and now the air conditioner broke in the bed room.  Not good.  Not good.  Right, now, it is comfortable and it is 5:30 so, I think the bed room will be O:K for the night.  Pizza tonight.  No, dishes.  Plants be growing.  Got water jugs no problem.  Everything is


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--- U gonna do the right thing !-- There's  a difference between doing the right thing and the legal thing !--- There's  so many around here could use cannabis as medicine and they know nothing about it !--- Yet !-- Rose U gonna have to teach me and D.D. how and what U do for patients !

Umbra that desk top hash oil extractor we talked about once who made it ? -- I forgot !-- I just ran across one called a Super C extractor! ---Doesn't look like the one U told me about !


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes ! --Hope all is fixed quickly !


----------



## giggy

evening folks, hope everybody had a good day. time to take another hit. puff puff pass


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Rose !--- U gonna do the right thing !-- There's a difference between doing the right thing and the legal thing !--- There's so many around here could use cannabis as medicine and they know nothing about it !--- Yet !-- Rose U gonna have to teach me and D.D. how and what U do for patients !
> 
> Umbra that desk top hash oil extractor we talked about once who made it ? -- I forgot !-- I just ran across one called a Super C extractor! ---Doesn't look like the one U told me about !


 Ocolabs makes it...it called the Super C extractor. Yes it does look exactly like it.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra that would land you face down on the floor down here in Georgia.
> I just registered to vote today. I had some of my civil rights restored. I have another few years before I can petition to have all my rights restored. I missed my local elections already. I'll be ready next time.


 As much as I miss my family and friends in NJ, I could never go back there to live. Draconian, pure and simple.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I smoke a bit of weed and sometimes my memory is not the best !--- I saw it and thought that ain't the one we talked about?  -- That's  it then !--- One ounce capacity with 90 minute run time for about $3,500 and a quarter pound upgrade for another 2 grand but U have to buy the base unit first --Run it a couple times and Make sure U want the upgrade !--- I'm getting serious !-- Might order it in the fall !---Still kinda worried about having a hash oil extractor delivered to Texas ?--

Hey Giggy !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Getting hungry!   Despite a little wine, just don't have the umphh to cook tonight, so Keef's making a pizza run!  Love some biscuits & gravy though! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1465343864878.jpg


----------



## Keef

Time to get high and get in the hot tub !--- Wait!---We already high !---Cannon Ball?


----------



## Keef

$35,000 for a clone from that variety Umbra told us he and NCH ran across at that Hempcon called Lemon Tree  !-- I got work to do !


----------



## yarddog

good morning ofc. woke up this morning thinking it was Thursday. then on the way to work i thought it was Tuesday. just realized writing this post it is in fact wednesday.    anywho.   i'm here!!! wherever "here" happens to be.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C......Let's puff....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Coffee and a bowl will do it.  My Hippie Dawg is a female. :farm:  Wishing everyone have a happy smoking of a day.


----------



## Keef

Congrats on the girl Nes !--- To keep from have to go thru planting seed and hoping for a girl we take cutting from the girl and root them out !-- The easiest and cheapest way to do this ? -- A bucket of water --Some Styrofoam and an aquarium air pump and bubbler stone !--- Make a small hole in the Styrofoam and stick a small cutting thru the hole so the stem sticks into down into the water --About 8 to 10 days later U should start to see new roots forming !-- U can then transplant your clones into dirt and know they all girls !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm having an up day after a series of pretty low days. I burned a pipe and tuned in vivo on the tube. Purely by accident I wound up listening to the Miley Cyrus backyard sessions. Say what you want, in a non-stage setting, that girl can sing. Too bad she's such n ads on stage. Have a rip on me.

:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !--- I always have some music on !-- So I keep up with pop music !-- Miley got a great voice -- She just a little freaky these days !--- We got some more rain moving in !--- We moved to the beach from the Louisiana swamps after we fought Katrina to a standstill !-- Blowed the leaves off the trees Cuz !--- That hurricane probably save my life !--- I was pretty much bed bound !-- I knew no one was coming to help !-- I got out of bed and dusted off my chainsaw !---Had to duct tape my left hand to the saw cause the arm don't work right !--but the big thing was I stayed pretty much out of bed since then !


----------



## giggy

hello folks, hope all are doing well.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Congrats on the girl Nes !--- To keep from have to go thru planting seed and hoping for a girl we take cutting from the girl and root them out !-- The easiest and cheapest way to do this ? -- A bucket of water --Some Styrofoam and an aquarium air pump and bubbler stone !--- Make a small hole in the Styrofoam and stick a small cutting thru the hole so the stem sticks into down into the water --About 8 to 10 days later U should start to see new roots forming !-- U can then transplant your clones into dirt and know they all girls !


 
Thank You, Keef.  I'm not set up for clones, as, of yet.  Don't think that will happen for about 6 month.  Going to write that down in my notes.  She is a pretty little thing.  Hay, Does seeing the white hairs mean that I have to through it into bloom?


----------



## St_Nick

nes said:


> Thank You, Keef.  I'm not set up for clones, as, of yet.  Don't think that will happen for about 6 month.  Going to write that down in my notes.  She is a pretty little thing.  Hay, Does seeing the white hairs mean that I have to through it into bloom?




Nope, keeping your lights at least 18 hour on will cause it to go back to vegging but it will kind of stall till it switches back,  once it takes off again look out!


----------



## Keef

No Nes it doesn't mean U have to let it finish blooming !-- Most of us sex a plant while it's  Young to get rid of males so we only have girls !-- I put a plant under 12/12 light until I see hair or balls !-- I Kill the males and wait a few more days to makes sure there are no hermies then I put them back under 18/6 light and they go back into the veg cycle !--- I root out cuttings from the girl and send them to bloom !-- Most would keep a mother plant in veg to take cutting from but I take clones from clones !-- My original seed plants are long gone but they still live !


----------



## Keef

Nes that what I was telling U about having 2 grow areas !-- That way when U have something in bloom U can also have a piece in veg. -- In August my White Widow girl will be 3 years old and there's  no end in sight unless I let her go !-- I got the White Widow , Tranquil Elephantizer,  Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B. -Gorilla Glue #4 - and Bubblicious !-- I'll be sexing one of Rose's  Purple Haze soon and I got another shot at a girl from crossing Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. on my Widow and a few other goodies !-- I just keep a small piece of each until I want them !


----------



## ness

Thank You, Nick and Keef.  It's a hot day today.  Time for a pipe.


----------



## ness

Got a good buzz on.  I'm going to keep it all day.  Saving up on glass jars with good lids for when harvest get here.  All is well at the home stead.  Cooking fish tonight.


----------



## Keef

Crappy pics but I'm trying to learn !-- They should be the  nursery/cloning station over the tub --- Some of my big grow boxes with small plants and the box I have in bloom !-- 

View attachment 20160608_114920.jpg


View attachment 20160608_114421.jpg


View attachment 20160608_114545.jpg


----------



## Keef

At least the pics are right side up !-- That empty middle box in the nursery is begging for clones -- We got work to do later !---


----------



## ness

Nice set up Keef.  Giving me ideas.  I can see me with a nice set up.  Can't wait to bring my two AI inside.  Had to kill a grasshopper yesterday.  I spray for bug all around my plants outside.


----------



## Keef

Got weed growing everywhere !--- This is a pic of my boy Trips !--- He hiding in a houseplant !-- Maybe make Giggy some pollen ! 

View attachment 20160608_121323.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nes U ever want to learn how to be a water pharmer?  --I teach U what I know !--- My goal is 5 harvest a year !---Everything is on timers so it pretty much runs it's self !-- I have a pH pen I dip in the water and read the numbers --- My target is between 5.6 and 6.2 --5.8 works well for me !-- I let it wonder inside that range !--I check the water level in the box !-- They easy to build -- tools needed are a drill motor with a 2 inch door knob --A tube of silicone caulk and the drill bit for the micro sprayers comes in the package --PVC pipe and PVC cutter !--That's  all !--- I walk U thru it step by step with pics if U ever want !--


----------



## yarddog

Go keef go!


----------



## Keef

I'm a pic posting fool !--- This is a pic of my cut of GG#4 !--- Notice the flat fat stem with leaves coming out everywhere !---Can't wait to bloom a piece and see what I got! 

View attachment 20160608_124246.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I have seen that flat stem in my od grows before, very weird.

Hi Giggy, nes, keef, YD, umbra, St Nick, Cane, and Wh and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Keef

Never know if it is any different from any other GG#4 or not without blooming !--- The clones show strange growth but I haven't found a pattern yet !-- The tallest limb that split off from that cluster just split into three by it's self !--- Chances are it's  no different but I needs to know !-- What will it's  children be like when I breed it to a tetra male and really jack it up as a triploid ?-- Forcing mutations is what I do and sooner or later I shake a legend loose !---


----------



## St_Nick

nes said:


> Got a good buzz on.  I'm going to keep it all day.  Saving up on glass jars with good lids for when harvest get here.  All is well at the home stead.  Cooking fish tonight.



Me too!  My pipe and I are sharing a real close relationship today......
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

I have an acquaintance who gets me a little mountain dew every now and then.  I get my Ball mason jars that way.  Must be a lotta moonshiner around here. Dollar General sells 'em by the dozen for around $5.


----------



## Keef

Weed don't 'fect me none !--- I'm capped up-- working the pipe and watching Eric Clapton's---2004 Crossroads Guitar Festival !--- Joe Walsh --Robert Cray--Robert Randolph -- Jimmy Vaughn -- Buddy Guy --ZZ Top-- Carlos Santa Eric and others !-- Life is good !


----------



## St_Nick

IZombie has my attention right now, I should be outside putting siding on my shed


----------



## Keef

For a young man John Mayer can play his a** off !-- That's  a young master right there !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> I'm a pic posting fool !--- This is a pic of my cut of GG#4 !--- Notice the flat fat stem with leaves coming out everywhere !---Can't wait to bloom a piece and see what I got!



That's pretty crazy lookin. I never play around so my stuff always looks pretty much the same.  I ha never seen a plant where the top coala's re-vegged while the rest of the plant flowered but then I had one!


----------



## ness

I fell asleep.  Didn't sign out, sorry.  Time for a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Nick I know the plant will surprise U !--- Giggy had a 88g13 hashplant male that bloomed under 24/7 light and I never heard of that before !-- I'm hoping that when they end prohibition we can replace D.D.'s income as a nurse growing weed !--- We just now starting to get enough confidence  in Aero under LEDs that we can begin to gear up !--- I got a spare bedroom we gonna turn into bloom and veg where we at now !-- 
Somewhere along the line I ran into the story of how Dr.David Suzuki created a tetraploid mj plant called U.B.C. Chemo !---I checked the science and became interested because this was not done by a doctor !-- Some old stoner with some science made it !--- That was 30 years ago !-- The process they used killed 997 seed out of 1,000 -- I found  a new method and I got the science to see what I can do !---I got a big bag of top notch seed and have made 5 attempts --Getting closer each time !---There's  over 7,000 varieties of normal diploid pot varieties --Time to see if there is another UBC Chemo hiding waiting to be found! --A normal clone sold for $35,000 !-- I want to make me some of them kind of plants !--- Still got to get that Pink Kush out of Canada as a breeder !


----------



## Keef

Oh Boy !-- Green Santa bringing me some special seed !-- I am soo excited and I have a problem --I'll have to plant some !---No I don't need any new varieties but I can't help myself !--- This is all ya'lls fault !-- Thank U Green Santa !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Weed don't 'fect me none !--- I'm capped up-- working the pipe and watching Eric Clapton's---2004 Crossroads Guitar Festival !--- Joe Walsh --Robert Cray--Robert Randolph -- Jimmy Vaughn -- Buddy Guy --ZZ Top-- Carlos Santa Eric and others !-- Life is good !


    Yeah...sounds good...nice line up...
  Three hours of tai chi today....I need a puff...:48:


----------



## Keef

Got the cover off the hot tub --turned the heater off and been cooling it off some !-- I gots a plan !--Right after I finish this pipe !--Maybe ?


----------



## Keef

Got the pharming done !-- Took 7 GG#4 cuts 3 W.W.--and 4 B.B. !-- but we threw out some runts !--The rule be --root out or get thrown out !-- Topped off the boxes and check pH and done !---I let that box in bloom get too tall before the flip they gonna need support to keep from falling over in heavy bloom !-- I need a better plan !


----------



## umbra

Trimmers came today and made quick work of the stash. I didn't even bother taking the popcorn buds off the stem. Normally they won't trim out very well. Not really worth their time or my money. They said what about all this bud still on the stalks. I told them I didn't think there was much there. So, I paid them to take it off the stalk, and they said it's all fluff and popcorn and not worth trimming, lol. I need to work on my trimming technique so there is less popcorn.


----------



## mrcane

7 GG#4s...nice....things are going to be growing little slow around here for a bit..forcast is not great..marine layer in the morning till..10 or so...might burn off ..then it comes back in around 3 in the afternoon...today it's here all day..Temps high 60ish....the lows,in the  high 40s -50*...
What up...all I'm asking for is constant 70*...
........Looks like..4:20 here...:48:


----------



## umbra

So it is....got to smoke some cherry limeade


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Trimmers came today and made quick work of the stash. I didn't even bother taking the popcorn buds off the stem. Normally they won't trim out very well. Not really worth their time or my money. They said what about all this bud still on the stalks. I told them I didn't think there was much there. So, I paid them to take it off the stalk, and they said it's all fluff and popcorn and not worth trimming, lol. I need to work on my trimming technique so there is less popcorn.


...We are always learning....


----------



## Keef

I'm aggravated because I want my plants close to the same size when I flip the closet but -No !--Some take off and some lag behind !-- 5 plant per box don't look like much when they small but I have learned my lesson!-- 4 plants works best !-- Just have to wait for them to get bigger !-- After reading what NCH said about there may be a change in national mj laws this fall ---I'm setting up a place so I can treat a batch of these seed every month !---I thought I had at least 2 years before things changed !--I need to get serious !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'm aggravated because I want my plants close to the same size when I flip the closet but -No !--Some take off and some lag behind !-- 5 plant per box don't look like much when they small but I have learned my lesson!-- 4 plants works best !-- Just have to wait for them to get bigger !-- After reading what NCH said about there may be a change in national mj laws this fall ---I'm setting up a place so I can treat a batch of these seed every month !---I thought I had at least 2 years before things changed !--I need to get serious !



There is only 1 way to have all the plants at exactly the same size...trim them that way


----------



## Rosebud

I like some popcorn because it fits in my pipe just right. I know it is a pain to trim, but I like those little buds. By the end of harvest I am just ripping down the stalk taking all the buds off and throwing them in the machine. I am so over it by the end of harvest.

Cane it is rainy and cloudy and wonderful here today. Was too hot the last several days. It is good your can get used to the weather now more gradual...
3 hours of tai chi.. wow.. good for you.

Umbra nice to have trimmers. that is great. Keef, seems to me you have lots of green santa's... is that cause you are good? or what?


----------



## Keef

I know Umbra but I still don't like it !-- Your BPU-X-B.B. got a haircut today !-- Tell it to slow down and wait on the other plants !--- I'm having to bring the Widow up to grow with it !--- B.B. and the Widow grow nice together !-- Bubblicious and GG#4 seem to grow well together !---The T.E. is a bug magnet !-- but I'm not letting it go !-- Got some children of Trips to check out !--For a tiny grow room I got lots going on !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I like some popcorn because it fits in my pipe just right. I know it is a pain to trim, but I like those little buds. By the end of harvest I am just ripping down the stalk taking all the buds off and throwing them in the machine. I am so over it by the end of harvest.
> 
> Cane it is rainy and cloudy and wonderful here today. Was too hot the last several days. It is good your can get used to the weather now more gradual...
> 3 hours of tai chi.. wow.. good for you.
> 
> Umbra nice to have trimmers. that is great. Keef, seems to me you have lots of green santa's... is that cause you are good? or what?


It is nice to have trimmers. I like the popcorn buds also for headstash.


----------



## Keef

I'm a berry berry good boy  Rose !-- Mostly !-- O.K. sometimes !--  We'll I was once !--


----------



## Keef

Good enough to talk D.D. into fixing me some Shrimp and Grits for supper !-- Is pouring her a big glass of that blueberry wine Cheating ? -- I still get the Shrimp and Grits !-- I'm dialing that Cherry Wine in and I started a gallon of Peach Wine tonight !--- This gonna be a tough one to clarify but she gonna be good !-- I must be doing something right D.D. like that blueberry !--- Making Wine and growing weed living at the beach doing cannonballs into the hot tub -staying high all the time!--- Somebody pinch me I must be dreaming !---


----------



## St_Nick

You know what? I'm really tired of having lousy internet connections. Nuttin' more frustrating than to type a big long post and then drop out just as you hit send and lose the whole mess.   Anyhow, I mowed the yard, didn't get the siding up.  Jamming to the Moody Blues now, and Uriah Heap, and Joe Cocker and and and.....:48:    Peace &#128524;


----------



## Keef

Look I ain't proud of it but this is my third smart phone !--- I kilt the first 2 !-- I'm not very computer savvy !-- I'm better now !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, but i'm a retired UNIX programmer. When I wuz werkin' I had a T-1 at work and fiber at the house.  Nowadays I have an iffy DSL line and it's just plain frustrating.


----------



## Keef

I'm a moving parts kinda guy !--IGrew up around a welding /machine shop !--- Moving parts I understand but this computer stuff is hard for me !--

- Now trauma to the human body I know how to fix ! -- Trained in the trauma center at Brooke Army Medical Center in San Antonio then spent a couple years on staff !-- Seen things regularly that would scar a regular persons mind for life !--  
EMT / O.R. tech I could work E.R. or O.R. !---Met D.D. when she was a unit secretary in nursing school !--She passed me in medical knowledge a long time ago !-- Now it's  time for the old cripple to step up and get her out the hospital !--It's hard on the body !- Wonder what these people gonna think when they find out I been growing  weed long time ?--- I'm gonna rock they world !-- I hope to lay hands on that Super "C" hash oil machine this fall !-- Delivered to Texas !-- When these people that never had nothing but brickweed get a toke of some of that CO2 hash oil in and e-cig cartridge they gonna have a religous experience!


----------



## Keef

Umbra how's that CWO doing ? -- U know I ain't forgetting U growing it !--


----------



## umbra

The cwo is coming along well. Maybe 6 in or so


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'm a moving parts kinda guy !--IGrew up around a welding /machine shop !--- Moving parts I understand but this computer stuff is hard for me !--
> 
> - Now trauma to the human body I know how to fix ! -- Trained in the trauma center at Brooke Army Medical Center in San Antonio then spent a couple years on staff !-- Seen things regularly that would scar a regular persons mind for life !--
> EMT / O.R. tech I could work E.R. or O.R. !---Met D.D. when she was a unit secretary in nursing school !--She passed me in medical knowledge a long time ago !-- Now it's  time for the old cripple to step up and get her out the hospital !--It's hard on the body !- Wonder what these people gonna think when they find out I been growing  weed long time ?--- I'm gonna rock they world !-- I hope to lay hands on that Super "C" hash oil machine this fall !-- Delivered to Texas !-- When these people that never had nothing but brickweed get a toke of some of that CO2 hash oil in and e-cig cartridge they gonna have a religous experience!



Back in the mid 80's, I was at Montefiore Med center in Bronx and the Dr in the GI lab whispers to me, you have to see this to believe it...patient was swallowing everything he could get his hands on, there were quarters, nickles, marbles, and even broken glass in his stomach. None of it was able to pass thru him.


----------



## Keef

Umbra it be best we don't talk about some of the things I've had to help remove from people or the places things were !--- 
I just was looking at Billy Budd's site -- He still got the Pink Kush !-- $250 Canadian for a flat of 25 clones !-- It would already be in Texas but U got to have that dam Canadian grows permit thing to even buy them !
This ain't over !-- The Pink Kush is coming  to Texas !


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick U got any Canadian contacts that might have those Grower papers !--- They cramping my style !-- I'm working on making my own tetraploid but I want to round up some of the existing ones !-- Umbra got that tetra Clock Work Orange -- Billy Budd  got the tetra -Pink Kush -- I need 3 or 4 to do some tetra breeding if I don't find my Frankenplant straight out the Zombie Juice !


----------



## Keef

Umbra-- U need to tell me the name of another tetra and where a fellow might cut trail on such a beast !---I bird dog it till I get a cut !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Hey Nick U got any Canadian contacts that might have those Grower papers !--- They cramping my style !



Sorry, I have tried to order seeds twice, no luck.  How you gonna get clones to Texas? Flying carpet?


----------



## Keef

I got my Widow seed from Amsterdam -- GG#4 - Came from Elev8 seed -- The T.E. from Cannazon seed !--I never had a problem ordering seed!-- These clones and seed are not available except to registered growers !-- Getting seed is easy !--- Getting a live clone from Canada to Texas is harder but it can be done !-- Shipped overnight !-- Things happen around here sometimes !


----------



## Keef

What kinda seed U having trouble getting Nick ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Full of shrimp & grits...... was so yummy! Laundry is done. Time for another toke & then it's hot tub time!


----------



## Keef

I told her she got to wait an hour after she eats before getting in hot tub cause she might have a cramp and die !


----------



## umbra

Grits aren't real common in NJ. My father apparently ate them whenever he could. It must be a southern thing. But you don't have scrapple or pork roll. Do you guys fry up corn meal mush?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Ache for me !--Got to work on that !


----------



## yarddog

Morning keef.    I had a few puffs on the way to work this morning.       Nice and hot for a few days here.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Dog gonna be hot here too !--- The pipe is helping me some !-- Got some weed eating to do today --Maybe !--- Dog U ever hear of fried cornmeal mush ? -- Maybe he talking about fried cornbread ? --- Ain't nobody called me Cornbread since I got out the Army !-- Fried mush ? --That even sounds nasty !-- I cook Southern --D.D. does the Creole thing !


----------



## yarddog

Mush??    I don't know.   But I love some fried cornbread.  With dried butterbean soup.    Mmmm


----------



## Keef

Left one of the  empty 2 inch baskets and collars out it's hole last night so had a little mess this morning !-- Had maybe a cup or 2 of water splashed out during the night !---Seen worse !-- and it's  on a concrete floor !--Mop it up and move on !--- When I built my first aero boxes  I had to be careful to make sure the lids didn't leak around the seam between the box and lit !--- Made messes all the time !--- Finally just went and got some silicone caulk and put a bead around the inside of the box lid !-- No more leaks !-- Had problems with my pumps getting knocked over inside the box because the spray manifold was top heavy !--- Used the same silicone caulk to glue the pump to a 12 inch by 12 inch ceramic tile !--- Now they stable !-- No plugged sprayers either since I found that 396 gph filtered pump !-- Gonna use 3 inch baskets and collars with my production boxes -- My system works !-- Now I gotta figure out an easy rack to fit the boxes to hold the light and a 4 inch webbing to help support the plants !-- Got to be easy to built and as few parts as possible cause I'll be building about 20 !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....Wake and Bake....
Cool with a lite rain...For the  foreseeable future...
................:48:..........


----------



## Keef

Just packing another pipe and having another cup of coffee  so I'm down !-- Gonna be about 90 with about 75 % humidity !-- Rain coming back tonight I think !-- I hope U keep a couple clone from that GDP-x-Black Rose -- I got a few more seed but I haven't had much luck germing them !-- Time to smoke !-- Coffee getting cold !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are well.



umbra said:


> Grits aren't real common in NJ. My father apparently ate them whenever he could. It must be a southern thing. But you don't have scrapple or pork roll. Do you guys fry up corn meal mush?


my great grand mother made scrapple in houston texas, and i'm sure there are other things i ate growing up that most won't. i haven't had dandy loin greens in years.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? --- 
For any who don't know Giggy and I grew up not far from each other in the Piney Woods of East Texas !--We didn't know each other but I thought it was Cool bumping into someone like Giggy on a grow thread !

Hey I was back there messing with one of my boxes !--- It just occurred to me that These are gonna be        " Plug and Play " Aero under LEDs systems !-- There's  gonna be a demand for such a system when prohibition ends! -- I am not manufacturing them !!-- Anyone want to manufacture grow systems !-- Too much like work for me !-- Mine the miners in the Green Wave ? -


----------



## Keef

My Classic VH 1 music channel be jamming this morning !--Allman Brothers Band -- Melissa --- Neil Young -- Rocking in the Free World --- Eric Clapton -- Layla ----- Temple of the Dog --- Hunger (?)----  
I think anther toke or 2 ?


----------



## Keef

Just thinking out loud but do U think I could use one of those gauges U stick on a propane bottle to tell U how much gas U got left on the outside of my boxes to tell me my water level without having to open the box and look? ---


----------



## umbra

a simple float valve will do that


----------



## Keef

Umbra if they were to be hooked up to a water source that would be great but they free standing and I'm planning on 20 !--- I'll have a nute water hose to top them off ! -- Last resort is a simple dip stick !-- It's  a pain to have to pH the boxes I got but I can't  have 20 plus the 6 in veg and have a pH meter for each box either !


----------



## Keef

This is what is inside my boxes !-- Trying to use the KISS rule !-- Keep It Simple Stupid !  Only thing I would change is not drilling all the squares ! 

View attachment 20160609_112720.jpg


----------



## Keef

Drill and caulk the lid -- Glue pump to tile -- Make PVC spray manifold drill and screw in micro sprayers !--Add bubbler stone put baskets and collars in holes !---Done !


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef said:


> This is what is inside my boxes !-- Trying to use the KISS rule !-- Keep It Simple Stupid !  Only thing I would change is not drilling all the squares !



This is what I use to watch water level, super easy. Drill hole, insert grommet, insert elbow, cut length of 1/2 blue tube, fill, mark low level fill more mark level of high lvl. Never guess again. Also rotates down to empty. Peace 

View attachment Level.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !- --Afternoon Wake and Bake !

- Thanks Dala that'll work !


----------



## Keef

Did Ohio just pass legal mmj bill ?


----------



## Keef

They did !--It was signed into law yesterday !-- Congratulations Ohio !--- 25 th mmj state !--- They musta heard about California's plan to monopolize weed !-- They say it has to be grown in state !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good afternoon guys! Still in my jammies! Getting absolutely nothing accomplished!  Umbra, there were times when I was growing up that all we had to eat was something we called cornmeal mush. It was simply cornmeal cooked in water with some onions, salt & pepper & served like thick soup-- Not so great, but we lived another day. Cornmeal is for frying stuff, cornbread, & hushpuppies!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Yeah Dog gonna be hot here too !--- The pipe is helping me some !-- Got some weed eating to do today --Maybe !--- Dog U ever hear of fried cornmeal mush ? -- Maybe he talking about fried cornbread ? --- Ain't nobody called me Cornbread since I got out the Army !-- Fried mush ? --That even sounds nasty !-- I cook Southern --D.D. does the Creole thing !



Weed eating--- ha ha!


----------



## Keef

Just another fine example of how words can be misconstrued! --- I said I had some Weed Eating to do !----- I have had my second dose of cannacaps today ----So I did do some Weed Eating !


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Good afternoon guys! Still in my jammies! Getting absolutely nothing accomplished! Umbra, there were times when I was growing up that all we had to eat was something we called cornmeal mush. It was simply cornmeal cooked in water with some onions, salt & pepper & served like thick soup-- Not so great, but we lived another day. Cornmeal is for frying stuff, cornbread, & hushpuppies!


 Cornmeal mush can be served as a hot porridge type dish or more like polenta, where is allowed to dry into a loaf and then sliced and fried in oil. Then it is topped with syrup.


----------



## Keef

Ewww that sounds nasty Umbra !--- 
Genetic Doubling Attempt  # 6 --- Seed are wet !-- Where my Frankenplant ?-- U can run and U can hide but the Blood Hound done cut your trail !--It just a matter of time now !


----------



## yarddog

Just mix my cornmeal thin with water and fry in crisco


----------



## Keef

What about I mix my cornmeal wit some sugar and water and yeast -ferment for a week --- Cook off the liquor and sell it ---buy me a Big A** Prime Rib --with the trimming and a lobster! -- some more cornmeal -- sugar , yeast , maybe some spare copper tubing !--- We do it again next week !


----------



## Keef

The plastic bucket got about a gallon and a half of Peach Wine that just got the yeast !--2 gallons of Cheery Wine and a gallon on Blueberry Wine !--- Wait!-- that was a whole gallon a few days ago !-- D.D. !-- I can tell O.K. !-- U can probably get a glass without me ever knowing  but come on !--- It don't take a genius to figure out U did a drive by on the winery !--


----------



## Keef

Oops meant to attach a pic! 

View attachment 20160609_191021.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Potheads / Friends.  Weedhopper tired,,,Weedhopper drink cold Beer and smoke bowl of Juicy Fruit.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

How long U got to do this Hopper ? -- U got to be wearing thin !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, just like there is nothing better than homegrown, homemade wine is so much better than store bought.   If it's done right.     
About to call it a night.    Friday tomorrow.   Whew, glad it's here.    They been cracking the whip at work.      
Been thinking about buying a muzzleloader.    I miss deer hunting, and I miss dressing out the meat too.     Good taste, and cheap too.  With my felony I can't use a firearm that uses modern cartridge style ammunition.    Dog's gunna find him a black powder long rifle.     I step outside with a black powder rifle, folks best be stepping out my yard!!


----------



## Keef

I enjoy the process -- D.D. enjoys the wine -- So win- win !-- I need me a better system to get the yeast off after primary fermentation! -- I got a 5 gallon plastic water bottle I plan to put a stopcock  in the screw on top -- I can then swing it upside down and drain off the yeast but it has to be vented on the flat bottom for that to work -- CO2 got to vent !-- Just need to get lit and go shopping at  the hardware store ! --- I wonder  how many gallons of wine it takes to make a gallon of brandy ?--- Still trash the first 10 % like in 'shine ?


----------



## Keef

Hawkins 50 caliber percussion cap will bring down anything U hit Dog !-- Ain't nothing wrong with a percussion cap peacemaker revolver either !-- I think a 30 caliber Hawkins would be plenty powerful !-- If ya'll got feral hogs the pistol can be a life saver !-- Hog gets after U ? --U will throw a rifle down and climb a tree !-- It's  the law !-- But once U up the tree and get your composure back U can pull out the pistol and bring home the bacon !-- That is after the other hogs get tired and leave !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Higgggh byyyye theeee beeaaacchh........


----------



## yarddog

Oh man, it's Friday.    I'll check back in when I can function


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> How long U got to do this Hopper ? -- U got to be wearing thin !



Boy are you right Little Brother.  My old *** is wore out. But,,,thats what keeps me in shape. Nobody can believe im 60 because i out work thier younger butts. Lol
I should be done next week. We are working thru the weekend. Ive been hanging Cork and Fabric. Yesterday we hung 164 yds of Fabric. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....Hopper here's to ya my friend......
..........:48:............You show them young bucks....Old Guys Rule.....


----------



## giggy

happy fry-day you bunch of ol stoners.  hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning everyone.. 58 and chilly here the morning. Poor plants out there, 103 one week 58 the next. 

WH, you are tough, but tired. Fabric? what were you doing?

YD, functioning is over rated sometimes.

Good morning Giggy, how are you this morning?  I resemble the old stoner remark.   
Keef, if i liked booze, i bet i would like your wine, Tell DD hi from me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --- I woke up in a bad mood !--- The kitchen sink plugged up last night and I have to re plump the garbage disposal and unplug the drain !--- What I really want right now is a good fight !-- Sorry --I better not post while the rage rules !-- Later my people !


----------



## Keef

Cane how do U control the demons ? -- Mine -- The one I call the pissed off chimpanzee wants to taste blood !--- My control is very fragile today ! -- I want to FIGHT !--I can't turn it loose !-- I know U and Kraven some of others understand !---


----------



## mrcane

Keef while you are at it throw the garbage disposal away and start a compost pile....you won't have so many clogged sinks....
Break time......:48:....... 

View attachment 20160610_110018.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello guys!  Psyching myself up for my work weekend.  As for everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend.  Keef's in bed; I suppose he's trying to sleep off his anger. Sometimes it's just like that for him.  He has learned it's best not to allow that demon full privileges!  Headed to the shower -- get my head right for work tonight. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1465585076099.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I just planted a red wagon with impatiens...someone stop me.


----------



## Keef

Houston ---The Eagle has landed !-- Green Santa got through again !-- I got all sorts of special seeds and stuff !--- Thank U Green Santa !

Can U go to jail for Killing a sink ?--


----------



## Keef

Cane --the disposal is so in the trash tomorrow! -- Can't move the left too arm much today !-- Already hurt myself and haven't even started on the sink !-- Gonna spend the afternoon recovering some and just stay lit !-- Maybe use the heat pack on the neck try to loosen it up some !--- This gonna cost me some pain and I'm just not ready to face it yet !


----------



## Keef

Just invented a new disease! --- Fleeting Memory Syndrome! --What was I gonna say ?


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I just planted a red wagon with impatiens...someone stop me.



Rose...it will be so beautiful when it fills out...
   We don't do any annuals,...don't know why, they add so much color..and smile to the house...Did a bunch of begonias at Mom's, she was so happy
   Wanta see the red wagon!!!!
        Keef go easy my friend....don't break anything...call a plumber and smoke some weed....:48:


----------



## Keef

I'm O.K. Cane !-- Got a nice dose of caps working -- Pipe full of NICE weed working !!-- Not gonna worry about it tonight !-- Got D.D. off to work -- and I'm just gonna chill !
Got some nice top secret seed today ! --- Looks like I'm gonna need more room !-- Can't help myself !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef sorry a dishwasher gave you so much stress. Glad you have pot and more seeds.

Cane, I loved where you said annuals make a house happy. I agree. I don't usually plant them either because they need sun usually and I don't have much of that. This is a new/old shade garden needed an update. What kind of begonias?  I have some on my patio but they always die when it gets really hot. I bet you can grow some nice ones.

I will take some pic's of the wagon but I think i will wait til it fills out.. They were  10 cents a piece at Freddys.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, we must see this wagon when it's in full bloom!!   Headed up to my grandfathers 78 birthday tomorrow.     We going to be sending smoke signals all day.


----------



## Keef

I'll get it taken care of tomorrow Rose !--- No big deal but a cripple mind can make a mountain out of a mole hill sometimes !-- Got the guys coming this week to remove the rock in my yard down to sand --Lay a weed stop layer ---then they put down 4 inches of  mixed color river rock  and trim my Palm trees !-- Look like we're beginning sprucing up the place !-- I guess paint is next !--outside and inside- !-- Maybe some nice island colors !


----------



## Keef

Had to pull the box out to make some adjustments! ---3 weeks into bloom --I think !-- 4 plant per box may be about right but with 2 inch baskets they gonna need support --They already top heavy ! 

View attachment 20160610_193347.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yd, have fun at your grandfathers birthday. Does he smoke with you? Three generations of pot heads?? I hope so. Enjoy your family.

Keef, for one week I wish you would quit calling yourself broken. I got in all sorts of trouble for saying my arm felt dead. I am supposed to say the arm is on sabbatical... it will be back soon. Your brain hears what you are saying... Say nice things about your amazing brain that has healed much beyond your expectations.  End of not asked for advice. Hugs'


----------



## Keef

Oh !-- That's 3 of Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  and a Bubblicious! ---The Bubblicious is the original seed plant ---I got plenty rooted cuts ---Who needs a mother plant !-- Besides if U keep an orginal seed plant log enough the cuts get woody !-- Cloning --clones --Dat's what I do !


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !-- I do good for awhile --then not so much --but then I get better again!-- but I think the 3 plates and fist full of screws in my face and 3 bulged disc in my neck give me every right to refer to myself as broken on occasion! -- Like I said though I get better ! --- Doing alright tonight and Dat's a fact Jack!


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I just planted a red wagon with impatiens...someone stop me.



Rose...it will be so beautiful when it fills out...
   We don't do any annuals,...don't know why, they add so much color..and smile to the house...Did a bunch of begonias at Mom's, she was so happy

      Oops....don't remember what kind of begonias they were some bright yellow, some salmon color. White and hot pink...they were Happy


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Yd, have fun at your grandfathers birthday. Does he smoke with you? Three generations of pot heads?? I hope so. Enjoy your family.
> 
> Keef, for one week I wish you would quit calling yourself broken. I got in all sorts of trouble for saying my arm felt dead. I am supposed to say the arm is on sabbatical... it will be back soon. Your brain hears what you are saying... Say nice things about your amazing brain that has healed much beyond your expectations.  End of not asked for advice. Hugs'


You are so right Rose...We should all be nice to ourselves as well as others....


----------



## Keef

Mixed up a new batch of Zombie Juice --- It needs to sit awhile!-- We bout to make a Monster !---Seed are germing nicely !---Looks like I work tommorrow !


----------



## mrcane

You gonna find that golden seed yet Bro...:48:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Yard Dog have a great time with family.  Rose, I would like to see your wagon to.  Keef sending mojo your way for your monster plant.  Time for my wake and bake.  Then, I'm going to be cleaning of my bedroom table off.  Light them up. :tokie:


----------



## ness

Last day of smoky for me.  Got to wait until next month.  Will see how long that last.  :spit: and :bong2:.  Bird keep s****** on my Aurora Indica.  I think I am going to trim underneath the AI.  Thinking of putting her in the ground. :farm:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Wake and Bake !-- Sunny and hot at the beach !-- 

Nes shoot that bird !--- I ended up without any A.I. !--- I started 6 seed and they looked nice so I sent U the last 4 seed !---Then the bugs killed mine !--- Sometimes it just bees that way !--- I'm glad U got a girl !--- I wish U cloned we'd do some trading come fall !  

Rest of U old Farts !--- Better get up !--Weed don't grow it's self !

D.D----On the way home !---I'm not a fan of her new job !- -- 3--12 hours hard shift in a row -- and they turn into 14 hour days !--- They need to end this stupid prohibition so I can work !


----------



## Rosebud

Good cold morning...Brrrr  in the 50's here this morning.  nes, good morning. Did you not get your clone station set up yet?  I have to clone today.. Kinda scared to clone from outside cause if there is one bug they will multiply by thousands indoors.  I hope you can get your clone mojo on..

Good morning Keef, I am sorry if i overstepped my non asked for advice. I heart you and DD and it is a tough time your going through. If I didn't exercise hard (for me) 2-3 times a week i couldn't walk. that is my motivation. I have had a sister in bed for 20years... i don't want to do that. I promise I didn't want to beat up on an already tired guy.

My outdoor all needs fed and EM1'd this weekend. I need fed and em1'd  I have 3 baby nurse larry seedlings. I love her the most. 
Happy Saturday everyone..


----------



## Keef

No problem Rose !--- When I say I'm broken it's just a reference to what they did by throwing me away like a broken tool !--- No disability !-- I didn't like that much !--Only skill I got left is that I'm learning to grow weed !
I just want to show them how worthless really  am !--  I 'm on a mission !-- 

Cannon Ball! --- Got the tub warmed !-- 15 minutes in the hot tub and tuck D.D. in for the day !--After a couple more tokes! --We get by Rose !-- Thanks for caring !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy sativa-day. one hour then i'm free till the ol lady starts the honey do's. chat at yall in a bit. peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy do U really want this pollen from Trips ? ---I was just looking at him and flowers are opening so I'll get my paper bag and start catching some !--- He's proven as a good breeder but I like the plant structure of his son who D.D. has named Elvis better as the house stud !--- BPU-X-B.B. ----x----White Widow !-- 

Got to compose me a list for the hardware store !--- After my caps kick in !--- I also need to pick up some copper tubing ---For this other project !--- If he asked me what I'm gonna do with it ? --- I got no acceptable answer !-- Getting weed growing supplies and some copper tubing ?--- I'm definitely gonna have to get very ripped !---


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good cold morning...Brrrr in the 50's here this morning. nes, good morning. Did you not get your clone station set up yet? I have to clone today.. Kinda scared to clone from outside cause if there is one bug they will multiply by thousands indoors. I hope you can get your clone mojo on..
> 
> Good morning Keef, I am sorry if i overstepped my non asked for advice. I heart you and DD and it is a tough time your going through. If I didn't exercise hard (for me) 2-3 times a week i couldn't walk. that is my motivation. I have had a sister in bed for 20years... i don't want to do that. I promise I didn't want to beat up on an already tired guy.
> 
> My outdoor all needs fed and EM1'd this weekend. I need fed and em1'd I have 3 baby nurse larry seedlings. I love her the most.
> Happy Saturday everyone..


 
No, Rose I didn't get my clone station working yet.  I only have a veg light system going right now.  And, I do not have extra lights.  Well, I have flowering lights, but no place to put them until veg stage goes by.  Rose, how many times do you feed your flowering girls?  Is it when the plants get 18 inches high then you can throw them into flowering?  Happy Sat.


----------



## Keef

Back from the hardware store -- Got all the parts and pieces I wanted !--- One side of the sink works and the drain is clear !-- One side of a sink is  better than no side !--Right ?-- No more plumbing until I heal another day or 2 !
Heard a truck honk and went outside in time to stop a dump truck from unloading the wrong rock for my yard !--
Hey Nes U can flip plants anytime U want !--- Running that rotation I'd flip a bunch of little plants --Maybe 8 inches tall ! -Who say U can't grow under any light U got ?---  I use the same one for everything -

Got my parts to turn a $10 ---5 gallon plastic water bottle into a $300 primary fermenter with $10 worth of parts !


----------



## Rosebud

Morning nes and giggy. I veg my girls indoors for 6-8 weeks then flip. I clone before the flip. I try to EM1 every week and feed every couple. Mine are in some pretty hot soil though.

I am cloning my heart out this morning. I am so grateful for peeps that helped me get my grow back.

Good work Keef.  Keef, for pain I live on tumeric and now frankincense oil for joint pain.


----------



## Keef

Cleared the drain and got one side of the sink working ---Spent $20 and built a $300 primary wine fermenter !-- Got most of the  pharming done and it's 1:30 pm !--- Not bad for someone who is broken !-- Right Rose !--- Now I sitting down for awhile maybe have a cup of coffee and work on this pipe !


----------



## umbra

I had a tough day yesterday....ah I took some flowers to the dispensary. They loved them. They asked how much? I gave them my price and they countered with a very low ball offer. Before I went to the dispensary I talked to NCH and asked what he thought it was worth, and so my price was based on that. When I asked the dispensary why such a low offer, they told me the trim work wasn't up to their standards. I use NCH's trimmers, so I don't know what to say. I walked away, no sale. I am frustrated to say the least.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh crap umbra. That is tough and crazy, the same trimmers. Well ya can't take it personally. How many dispensaries have you tried?  Is everything trimmed perfect now days? I am sorry that happened to you.. I would buy your stuff, crazy people.


----------



## Keef

In a different world --- I would take it at your price and do quite well !-- But -- I made a promise not to move anything again until prohibition ends! --- The day after that I got dips !

Umbra  this is a pic of the primary fermenter  bucket I bought and next to is the one I'm building !--- Syphon it out a bucket and try not to get much of the yeast that settles at the bottom --It is wasteful !--- I made the other one !--- A spout and drain plug  replacement for an igloo cooler --Turn it right side up and put the wine ingredients and yeast in--Screw on the top -- Upside down side up in the stand -as pictured ---open the drain port on bottom of the bottle stick in an airlock in the drain hole so C0 2 can vent !- When the yeast settles I just drain it of leaving only the wine !-- What cha think !-- I have to finish it but U see what it does ! Need to paint huh ? 

View attachment 20160611_145150.jpg


----------



## Keef

No one has said a word  about making Blue Dream Wine !--but if they did  --- What U reacon the dosage should be ?


----------



## mrcane

How's it all...
    Back from a nice morning of Tai Chi in the park...
Umbra that's the sheets...the trim job is not up to snuff???Did he smoke the weed?   So the weed has to look pretty:confused2:   
   Actually when I was back east one of my buddies that had moved to Cali.was sending weed back east  to sell. Because he couldn't sell it in Cali.....
..........I will smoke it..:48:


----------



## Keef

There's a strong East Coast market for West Coast Weed !--- They gonna talk a whole new game when federal prohibition ends and markets everywhere open up and they wish they would a been nicer to thier growers -- Greedy Bastids !---  I'm telling U if I hadn't made that promise ---I'd take it in a New York Minute !
And the trim too !--- I live in a resort town with a market for fine weed just waiting to happen !--- They pass an ordinance saying U can't smoke weed on the beach ? --I got e-cig cartridges filled with hash oil !
I ran 3 dealers back in the day !--- I'm looking forward to doing it again !---If they don't let me play legally !-


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose ---I put that " Tetraploid  Marijuana " thread in the "Breeding section  cause there wasn't a good place to put it !--- Anyway it about to turn over a thousand views -- What U got to do around here to get a star or 2 by a thread ?


----------



## umbra

NCH and I talked about my weed. We found a few small stems still attached, I mean less than 1/8th of an inch. Trimmed it up and graded it by nug size. Took out about an oz and replaced it with larger nugz. I will go back to the same dispensary on Monday and have the owner go thru it. 
Rose, this was only 1 dispensary. But I was concerned that with a bad trim job if anyone would be interested. Yes in Cali presentation is a lot. The smell of the weed is to die for, ok. Under a magnifying glass all you see are crystals. But, NCH and I agree that I took it too soon. Maybe 4 or 5 days early.


----------



## Keef

Knowing people who want weed and knowing people that got weed !--This the way it started for me !--- I made a promise !--- 
Umbra --- We gotta find U something as valuable as that Lemon Trees !---- Then U can make them beg !---It just like U and NCH keep preaching -- It's about the genetics !-- but I was right too !-- It's  not only about genetics --- It's about having the genetics to produce " The One " plant !-- One time I remember someone saying polyploidy was something no reputable breeder would do !--- Well I'm not a reputable breeder !--I could give a flip about a variety !-- One single female Frankenplant !---Anything more than that is gravy !


----------



## Keef

Maybe something like Dr. Larry Frankenplant ?


----------



## Keef

I get anxious when I have seed germing and a fresh batch of Zombie Juice mixed up !--- Oh Boy !--- Will this the be the time when I get lucky ?-- Tommorrow  we roll them genetic dice again !--- 100 chances each time and I only have to win once !-- This will be roughly 600 seed I have treated since I began !--- A thousand seed for one plant as desirable as that $35,000 a cut Lemon Trees would be cheap ---and exclusive !--


----------



## umbra

So NCH has 7 cuts of the Lemon Tree. He told me that in a year or so, after he's made some money I can buy a cut.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Knowing people who want weed and knowing people that got weed !--This the way it started for me !--- I made a promise !---
> Umbra --- We gotta find U something as valuable as that Lemon Trees !---- Then U can make them beg !---It just like U and NCH keep preaching -- It's about the genetics !-- but I was right too !-- It's  not only about genetics --- It's about having the genetics to produce " The One " plant !-- One time I remember someone saying polyploidy was something no reputable breeder would do !--- Well I'm not a reputable breeder !--I could give a flip about a variety !-- One single female Frankenplant !---Anything more than that is gravy !



The cherry limeade has the potential to be that good as does the cwo.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Umbra !--- I think that Hempcon thing ya'll got is great !-- See what all is out there network sample some wares !-- NCH say take it off your income tax as product research !--- Must be great !-- I could live in a world like that !-- Make sure he understand that a clever fellow lay hands on one single live leaf off that cut ? -- Tissue culture and they have the plant for free ! -- and if I can learn to do that and I haven't --yet !-- but I could learn !---Then there are other with the skills who could take a walk thru a grow of exclusive varieties and walk out with a few leaves worth a fortune in his shirt pocket !--- If I was a bad man and after that I would target an employee having financial trouble and turn him !--- Speaking of which ? -- They got that GMO yeast or fungi in Germany that produces THC ? -- I bet sooner or later it gets lifted !-- I wonder if I could grow it !-- Could Always run it thru a CO2 extractor and make oil !--- Use it in compounding oils -- Was that 2 THC to one CBD Rose or the other way around ?


----------



## mrcane

Peeps getting real picky about thar weed....:48:.....loving my papaya...couple people round here want to buy some...have been giving this gal some ...really helps her anxiety..say that most of the dispensary weed that she has been getting has been making her anxious...


----------



## Keef

Maybe use a CWO male on your Cherry Limeade --Sort thru the triploid seed and find something sweet !-- They ain't gonna have anything like it !-- Of course if U grow either  and keep watching carefully U might find "The One " !


----------



## Keef

Evening Cane !-- There's  no way I could know !--but my guess would be that they be some fine weed up in the O.F.C. !-- I saw that Papaya and U got it down !---Growing up my daddy he always say " Money don't grow on trees "--- Well Daddy U was wrong !-- What I like abut growing weed is that yes it does have value but to give another medicine and know U helped is a good feeling !-- That poor lady that D.D. used to work with was in the end stages of terminal cancer and all she wanted to do was smoke a joint at the beach before she died !-- She got her wish !-- I'd go to jail with my chin up for that !-- It was the right thing to do !


----------



## yarddog

Yo ofc.    I am back safe and sound.   Grand dad turned 78 today.    We smoked, ate good.   Frank beer and played horse shoes all day.        Catch y'all later.


----------



## Keef

Having to watch The Doors tonight Cane !-- The world still ain't caught up to The Lizard King !--- If the Doors of perception were cleansed ? -- What was I talking about ? -- That weed right there got me twisted !


----------



## Keef

Good Deal Dog !-- Good Times !


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you had fun YD, I miss those family times. we all laughed a lot. miss that.

Keef, i have the wimpiest cut of ac/dc that is supposed to be 20 CBD/1 THC.. If it lives... My Harleys are 2 cbd to 1 thc.. 12 % thc 6 cbd. They look great out there. cloning some today.

Cane, i love papaya too. I cloned it today I think.  I seem to be stoned now.. extremely stoned.. that was my goal tonight and i think i reached it.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Maybe use a CWO male on your Cherry Limeade --Sort thru the triploid seed and find something sweet !-- They ain't gonna have anything like it !-- Of course if U grow either  and keep watching carefully U might find "The One " !


I still have 30 more cherry limeade beans and enormous seed bank to draw from.


----------



## Keef

I seem to be slightly lit myself Rose !-- This should be against the law !-- Never mind !--- Does legal weed taste any different ?-- Get U any higher or anything ?-- Cause I don't think I could handle it !


----------



## umbra

the taste of freedom is intoxicating on top of that frankenplant


----------



## Rosebud

slightly Keef?  Please don't tell anyone this, but a gf brought me some pot her son grew, Jack Herrer I believe she said. I can't smoke it. It doesn't taste right. I don't think he flushed it. I don't want it.


----------



## Keef

I know U do Umbra I was just trying to get U to spill the beans on your latest project U devious bastid !-- What U got up your sleeve !-- I see patterns and stuff !-- Remind me not to play poker with U !


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment weed snob.jpg​


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !--- Busted !--- I am soo high I think I crossed over into the spirit world !---


----------



## Keef

You're just spoiled Rose !-- I want to be spoiled too !


----------



## Keef

Speaking of Frankenplants?  --- I got 2 plants that survived the Zombie Juice --They ain't right and are not tetraploids but if they be Frankenplants ? -- I can live with that !
78 degrees for a low tonight -- Dam cold front !


----------



## umbra

So Keef, tonight I made some dry ice hash and then used a rosen tech heat press to make shatter. It was outstanding. Technology is relatively cheap. Flavor totally comes thru. So I already have ideas using hydraulic press and heated rollers extracting larger volumes of trim or flowers on a conveyer belt. Google some of this....


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Weedhopper is making coffee and getting ready to go to work. Im dragging my asssssss. Lol Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Ugh !-- I need to get past the Wake and Ache !-- 

Umbra that sounds like a good deal !--- If U can make  it from weed I want to know how !--- 

Hopper be hanging fabric in his sleep !---


----------



## Keef

I might live but it's  gonna take another cup of coffee and the rest of this pipe !--  

Umbra -- I still haven't seen a pic of your dry ice machine !--- I think for the first few years after national prohibition ends there will be a good Market for flowers -- oil -- and any extract and the products made from them !---


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....:48:.......


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Going to be a hot one today.  I be staying inside today.


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- @-9:30 -It is 82 --overcast and no wind at the beach today !--- I think we gonna be hot and humid with spotty showers !-- Got to finish that stand for that wine fermenter today  !-- I need to check my supply of RO water !--- Got to change the filters soon ! -- I run the RO water hose to my RO water Res. --Makes about 1 gallon every 15 minutes so I fill one of my 35 gallon boxes and let it set a day or more to stablize before use !--- Then I take it out that box by the gallon jug and add the proper nute solution before use !--- Build me a better system one day ! -- 

Giggy -- I'm collecting pollen !-- I lean Trips over slide that paper bag over him and then slap him around before easing the paper bag back off !--- Anybody else want some pollen I think I'll have enough ?  I'm gonna collect it twice a day long as he making pollen !--- Cuts from his son are rooted and this be the last of Trips !-- He retires with honor !---


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes! --- On the hour the sprouts go into the Juice !--- 24 hours by the clock !--- I feel lucky ! --- U better get your grow on girl friend !--- If U had a clone of something as desirable as that  Lemon Trees clone that sold for $35,000 U got to be able to keep it growing !---


----------



## mrcane

Yep ...been slacking on my practice ..found this in my dresser drawer....Guess I will have a tea and a bowl...see if I can do anything.. 

View attachment 20160612_080813.jpg


----------



## umbra

The gg#4 in shatter tastes really amazing. The chocolate diesel in her just comes out. I tried the golden ticket last night and that shatter was a totally new experience. Then I saw the pure 99.7% THCA crystals. I saw their booth at Hempcon and grabbed some literature.  Crazy dabs. Time to get back to farming.


----------



## Keef

Talk dirty to me Umbra !-- Some pics of those crystals ?-- Got me all worked up !-- My GG#4 is healthy and Happy and the original will head to bloom soon !-- It'll be after that harvest before I get my first taste of GG!


----------



## mrcane

Umbra..GG # 4...Shatter...99%...I high just reading about it...maybe too high...


----------



## Keef

Too high ? -- What means that ? -- I'm off to a glorious start !-- Got my wine fermenter up and running !-- So much better that what I bought! ---It's  like my aero boxes -- I bought that first aero cloner --Used it awhile and identified the problem and built my own except  better than thiers !  -- 
Grow looks good --Mostly !-- I got some BPU-X-B.B.  that has a problem and I don't know what it is yet !--- See what Golden Tree does and move on !-- They don't straighten up I throw them out --I got plenty B.B. ! --and I can make plenty more !
I need to get these special seed out and see if there's any I can tell U guys about !


----------



## umbra

Here is a video with some pix
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8yjnVcrHBY[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, it is a little tired out.. we got the patio done pretty much yesterday and the shade garden. Now we can sit and look out over the vast acerage of a 25X90? foot tiny back yard.... I am glad it is tiny, i could handle no more.. I love it out there. I was invited to a girls party yesterday and I didn't want to go.. I love working in the dirt. I hope everyone is well today.

 Horrible happenings, our worst shooting ever in the US. in Florida, why can't everyone smoke pot and let everyone live and love they way they desire.


----------



## umbra

here is a video of the hashoil extraction using heat and pressure on some flowers

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV90xotAQpU[/ame]


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Horrible happenings, our worst shooting ever in the US. in Florida, why can't everyone smoke pot and let everyone live and love they way they desire.



.....Just plain Sad Rose......


----------



## Keef

Umbra --- I am confused !--- THCA is the nonpsycho form of THC !-- It would be converted to the active form when burned but --- THCA crystals ? --- What happened to the active form of THC from the extract !---What I'm seeing doesn't make sense !-- The % of active THC is higher than the % of THCA in weed  -- Where did the active THC  go !--  U can't take THC back to the acid form can U !-- I need more info -- Something isn't right--- unless that is synthetic THCA !


----------



## Keef

If  the Rosen method was used Umbra  the heat would convert the THCA to THC and those crystals could not possibly be THCA !


----------



## giggy

howdy ofc, a$$ dragging sunday for me. i need to get outside and wash on the house, but i don't want to. 

keef if you end up with extra then sure, if not the no problem as i have some coming with in the next couple weeks.

little bit of sunday bud poen. 

View attachment nl1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> If  the Rosen method was used Umbra  the heat would convert the THCA to THC and those crystals could not possibly be THCA !



No they are 2 different processes. Although I would love to see macro pix of the rosen tech extract. In the video of the THCA he talks a little bit about it being and extraction and not synthesized. He also mentions his process is compatible with different extraction processes. He is not discussing what he does do though. My guess is he is going to make some money, lol.


----------



## umbra

giggy what is that beautiful lady's name. well done


----------



## umbra

1 other thing I forgot to mention...the THCA has no taste so he adds different terpenes to the crystals


----------



## Keef

Merits some investigation Umbra !-- He did say that and he said he could do it with a CO2 or BHO  extract !-  
No doubt he gonna make some money but the words coming out his mouth --- He talking B-u-l-l-s-h-i-t !--- There's something very important he's not saying !--- I decarb my weed for half hour at 240 degrees! ---That means I'm converting the inactive THCA into the active THC !--- 240 and the THCA is destroyed !-- Somebody ain't 'splaining something ! 

What up Giggy !-- I'm good and was collecting pollen for U !-- U find a '88 g13hp male ?--I know that's what U wanted !--- Anybody want some pollen ?


----------



## Keef

Bud porn!


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Merits some investigation Umbra !-- He did say that and he said he could do it with a CO2 or BHO  extract !-
> No doubt he gonna make some money but the words coming out his mouth --- He talking B-u-l-l-s-h-i-t !--- There's something very important he's not saying !--- I decarb my weed for half hour at 240 degrees! ---That means I'm converting the inactive THCA into the active THC !--- 240 and the THCA is destroyed !-- Somebody ain't 'splaining something !
> 
> What up Giggy !-- I'm good and was collecting pollen for U !-- U find a '88 g13hp male ?--I know that's what U wanted !--- Anybody want some pollen ?


It's a youtube video, of course they're not going to tell you everything. But if I can get a bloodhound researcher on the scent, I won't have to...LOL!


----------



## Keef

U know I feel baited Umbra ?--  This gonna take awhile !--

I can't help myself !--- After what happened last night I'm not feeling very tolerant! --- If they want to die for they God ---We should help them !--- It is time to wipe this disease off the face of the earth !--- I'm done !-- Do what U must !-- I had to say it !


----------



## Keef

They lie Umbra !-- I was wrong about the percentages in raw weed !-- THCA is the most abundant Cannabinoid !---  It naturally decomposes into THC with time and heat an extract would decompose into THC within weeks !-- Beginning when it was extracted !--  Is there a way to crystallize " The Clear " -- They did that with the Rosen process ?-


----------



## Keef

Found something !--- "The Clear" --- After saying they use only heat and pressure for extraction and reintroduce terepines after the extraction !---  They too also mentioned THCA being a white  crystal and that the reason "The Clear " has a honey consistency is because of the added terepines! --- If it is possible to strip the CO2 molecule off during decarbing perhaps there is a process that puts it back !---The pic Umbra posted is "The Clear" without the terepines added !-- They stripping the CO2 molecule off THCA and somehow it is reattached during thier process !-- Maybe !--- but the bird dog be pointing at The Clear !


----------



## Keef

Dam U Umbra !--- HBC hash oil --- Hyper Baric Chamber hash oil ? --- Sounds all super high tech ? --- Nope !--   We used autoclaves in the Operating Room to sterilize instruments !-- If it were modified to also produce very low Temps --- Such as flooding the steam jacket with liquid nitrogen ---and U got a HBC unit !-- 
This may also be the source of your crystals !-- With moderate heat and vacuum the THC will vaporize !--- Switch it over and use pressure and very low Temps and the THC will condense into a collection container under the weed it was extracted from !--- Should be extremely pure !--- Remove the terepine and it should be almost pure THC !---They using CO2 when they put it under pressure maybe it is converted back to THCA as part of the process ?--


----------



## yarddog

Wow, I didn't see the nightclub news until rose said something.  Such hate.    
I feel like I was run over by a bulldozer.  Yesterday was just an excessive day.    Too much smoke, drink, food.    Lol.    Not too much fun though


----------



## Keef

In my mind Dog that is an act of war and --I am not getting on my soap box !

Hey I went to put the seed I got up and found I had saved some and forgot about them !-- 

I still got a few Strawberry Rhino-- Strawberry Ice-- Trips -x-T.E. --- Even a few of Rose's Purple Haze and Nurse Larry ---Then I got some of Umbra's GDP-X-Black Rose -- Some Hoeberry ---A few Bubba Mama ---Then I got a single Critical + Automatic Fem. --One Moby **** fem. seed and a Hobbits Auto fem seed !-- Not so sure about grow an auto !--- Anyway just trying not to be angry today !---Wonder if Dupont can still make napalm ?


----------



## yarddog

If not keef, just massive amount of styrofoam and your gasoline of choice.   Presto, backyard napalm


----------



## Keef

I didn't see that before !--That is not vitamins in that bottle! -- Smells nice !-- I better take some vitamins !--- They say that La. Confidential smells kinda Iike that !-- What ? --- I don't know nothing about nothing !-- Name --rank social  #  --- That's all I know !


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog !-- It's not for hunting but this is a pic of my hand cannon -- It's  called a potato gun but I supposed it would shoot lots of stuff !-- I use little tennis balls !-- Remove the cap on the big end and spray some ether hairspray or something flammable in the big end and replace the cap !-- That red button on the handle is from a grill igniter and wires go thru the handle to the spark device inside !-- Needless to say --When U push that button all hell breaks loose !--The  gasses explode and whatever is in the barrel is leaving at high speed !-- I blew a hole in a privacy fence from about 40 feet away  with a tennis ball and ether !-- Shoot long ways !! 

View attachment 20160612_152735.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Found something !--- "The Clear" --- After saying they use only heat and pressure for extraction and reintroduce terepines after the extraction !---  They too also mentioned THCA being a white  crystal and that the reason "The Clear " has a honey consistency is because of the added terepines! --- If it is possible to strip the CO2 molecule off during decarbing perhaps there is a process that puts it back !---The pic Umbra posted is "The Clear" without the terepines added !-- They stripping the CO2 molecule off THCA and somehow it is reattached during thier process !-- Maybe !--- but the bird dog be pointing at The Clear !


At Harborside Dispensary the Clear is the shnizlle and @ $80 1/2gm it ain't cheap.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I used to have one.     It was best I got rid of it.  Lol


----------



## Keef

This be true Dog !-- When she said no more shooting she also meant this too !-- Hey this jelled gasoline ? --I suppose it wouldn't work well in an engine ?

Umbra the process may be different or not ---but that's  probably what it is without the terepines added back !--- Could even be made by the same people !-- If not they'll be making it soon !-- Keep your eye on Harborside and I bet they come out with the same thing as the crystals soon !


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Well, I could not wait until the first of the month.  I had to put my order in for some BW.


----------



## Keef

Evening Nes !--- Wish I was for enough ahead to help but we just get by too !-- Another 2 months or so we gonna be fine !-- Getting D.D. off to work !--- Be glad when she doesn't have to anymore !


----------



## Keef

Umbra --- I think I know how they made those THCA crystals !---Sneaky bastids !--- Of course it is THCA !-- I'm gonna tell U a maddening secret about thier Proprietary process !-- They can use this loathsome Mexican Brickweed ---extract it and make 99% pure THCA crystals !--- Just takes more weed !-- Dank only means more final product per weight !--- If they slap U in they face with the term " THCA " so much !-- Ha !-- That is priceless !-- Better not ever let me out from under the yoke of prohibition! --- I can't make those crystals yet but I bet I can learn and I know where to start !--- Dam! - Dam! - Dam !--- Brilliant! -- Absolutely Brilliant !-- So ??? --I don't have words ? ---


----------



## Keef

I need some help !-- Would ya'll tell D.D. I DID NOT make her a wine dispenser !--- That is my homemade wine fermenter !-- Not A Wine dispenser !-- 
I'm capped up tonight and smoking some ----Weed! --- Freedom Baby ! -- My time comes !


----------



## Keef

OOPs -- Pic ? 

View attachment 20160612_200818.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra --- I think I know how they made those THCA crystals !---Sneaky bastids !--- Of course it is THCA !-- I'm gonna tell U a maddening secret about thier Proprietary process !-- They can use this loathsome Mexican Brickweed ---extract it and make 99% pure THCA crystals !--- Just takes more weed !-- Dank only means more final product per weight !--- If they slap U in they face with the term " THCA " so much !-- Ha !-- That is priceless !-- Better not ever let me out from under the yoke of prohibition! --- I can't make those crystals yet but I bet I can learn and I know where to start !--- Dam! - Dam! - Dam !--- Brilliant! -- Absolutely Brilliant !-- So ??? --I don't have words ? ---


All I did was open the doors, and see what happens, lol. Keef, I think you got this. Lemon Tree...schemon tree, ha, ha.


----------



## Keef

Chemistry don't lie !-- U don't even have to believe !--It's gonna happen anyway !--- Things come together and come apart !--


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- I thought I was late !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, another day another dollar.

umbra that is a pic of my northern lights that is now around week 9 with only a couple ambers. was told nl was a 48 to 60 day wonder now i wonder what it really is as the bank i got it from is now gone for bad business.

you folks have a great day.


----------



## Dalahaze

Sucks to hear giggy.....yea the real NL #1 or #5 both finish sorta fast between 50-60 days depending on pheno and temps.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !--  I'm gonna bend your bubble cloner tech  !-- I'm not comfortable with dirt anymore but I've had to use soil to start seed so I could move them to aero !--- I gots myself one of those Styrofoam egg cartons and I'm poking holes in it to insert the tap root of them thru then I'm floating them in a bubble cloner !-- I never seen or heard of anyone starting seed this way but I'll be more comfortable doing it my way !-- 
Even my aero boxes are bastardized -- Part aero part DWC but I can rock it !--- Starting seed in water like I know !-- Screw some directions !--- I have sprouts that  just came out the Juice !--- A good rinse and they go into my new bubble germination box !-- 
Nature! -- Hands up !--Just give me my Frankenplant and no one gets hurt !--


----------



## Keef

Morning  Dala ! --How goes it today -- Hot huh ?


----------



## yarddog

Morning all.   Going to be a nasty hot day.   Need to make sure I keep drinking high quality H2O.  Lol.   And some Gatorade.


----------



## mrcane

Got up late...feel like S***....cold and damp....better get more tea and start  puffin ..:48...
Oh...Good morning........


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? --Cane ? --- 95 and sunny today at the beach !--- Yo Cane you'll just have to hang out and stay high with me !--- I been researching Umbra THCA crystals !--- 3 complicated  ways to make them Cuz but ---They not doing it that way !--- My guess would be that they start with a concentrate do a CO2 extraction then very slowly at the right temp they very , very slowly let the CO2 escape allowing the Cannabinoids crystallize! --- ICMAG says it can be done with BHO as the solvent leaving the lid on the Butane extract so it takes weeks for the butane to evap --- Makes clear THCA crystals on top a yellow terepene residue !--So using super critical CO2 and letting it evap slowly probably make better crystals !---Recrystalize for higher purity !---Probably make CBD crystals too !--- but with this concentrate U can kiss the entourage effect good buy !---


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  Got up late today much of needed the sleep.  Time for my Wake and Bake.  Then going to check on my babies.  Going to be a hot day.  Have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- Hot here too ! --- I took the flat top to an styrofoam egg carton ---poked some little holes in it and stuck the tap root thru the hole !-- Floating the egg carton in a bucket of water with bubblers !-- Find me a way to start plants without using dirt !-- I only took the best of the treated seed --Bout half dozen !-- Grow them DWC till they big enough for aero !


----------



## ness

Plants sure needed a drink of water.  I sure hope the heat does not hurt the Aurora Indica's outside.  Planted Jan. 19th from seeds.  I am hoping to be drying them out in Sept.


----------



## Keef

Got the dishwasher hooked back up !-- 
Hey Nes !--It is HOT out there ! 

Dam U Umbra !--- Shredded my mind !-- It's  gonna take lots of good weed to mend that !-- I chased till I found it but --- It comes back to economics !--- Sell the flowers -- Oil the trim and anything else that is laying around !  Tell me if I'm wrong but the flowers are worth more per weight than the worth or the oil that can be extracted from the same amount of weed !--but extracting the 25% trim and popcorn left over gives it a value of about 3/5 the value-- if it were bud ?--Cartridges are Iike 5 for a dollar !-- They hold up to a mil !-- The CO2 oil is ready to be Packaged and then wholesale it !---- With the coming of the end of national prohibition  looming --- It may be time to start putting up oil !--- Like money in the bank !-- Umbra U gonna have to get a CO2 Super Critical hash oil extractor! ---  Maybe we each get one for Christmas and learn to use it together !---


----------



## Keef

I'm still angry that the wholesaler tried to buy Umbra's  weed short of value !--- Cuz if that is how legal weed works ?---Find U a dealer ( I mean local expediter)-- to take it !-- Probably make even more for it than from "The Local Big Weed " barons !-- U tried to play by the rules and look how they treated U ? ---More than once !-- Screw them come on over to the dark side !-- East Coast market at top dollar !---UPS ? --  Have to change that Arlo Guthrie song --- Coming in FROM Los Angeles bringing home a couple of keys !--Happens everyday !-- Double Vacuum pack and in a box and off it goes !-- UPS say they don't care long as it is packaged right !-- They do not make money by snooping around they deliver packages !--


----------



## umbra

Free Market capitalism and it is a buyers market for sure


----------



## Keef

The old ways die hard !--- I seen they plant limits and buyers monopoly! --- I would like to be a legal pot pharmer but I know how it works !-- U want to open a pharmacy in the free states ? --- U got to pay to play and if U can't pay U can't be legal !---  So all I want is for them to lift the threat of mandatory minimums --drug dogs and the such !-- I run the gauntlet all the way since Reagan! -- If U can find it I guess I would get a ticket or something !--- I could live with that cause if they can find it others can !--- U probably don't want to be snooping around either !--- I am aware that oil is only worth about 3/5 the value of bud --But what if I use that as a baseline and just grow 2/5 more and just make oil !--- I wouldn't have to deal with people like the punk tried to jack Umbra !-- I grow the weed --extract the oil --Fill the cartridges -- Package them --and Green Santa takes them far away ---and --gets all the good boys and girls high somewhere else !


----------



## giggy

Dalahaze said:


> Sucks to hear giggy.....yea the real NL #1 or #5 both finish sorta fast between 50-60 days depending on pheno and temps.



i hear that, atleast the fems i ordered are fems but on another note i won either 12 or 15 beans in a contest they had. the beans where marked sour diesel reg, but everyone was a female and from what i understand sour diesel doesn't change colors. o-well it will all get smoked when it is done. i got a blue berry, a night shade and a mazar to go into my mom box with some 88g13/hp that a friend set me up with.


----------



## giggy

evening ofc, thought it was great to be off work and home getting a buzz, but no the ol lady called and said we got to go to walmart. my favorite f-ing place to go. i think i would rather be doing something else then to go to that place.


----------



## Keef

Congrats on that 88 g13hp !--Giggy been chasing a male for awhile !-- Did U get seed - pollen or a clone ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello guys! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1465855073584.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Made it through my work weekend-- 3 very busy nights. Thankful to have some of the best medicine ever to help with the aftermath!  Umbra, he's driving me crazy-- thanks!  Giggy, when I am forced to go to Walmart  (spit, slit!) I just say that I'm going to Hell, hope I make it back!   
Just wanna get high by the beach.......  Freedom Baby!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Congrats on that 88 g13hp !--Giggy been chasing a male for awhile !-- Did U get seed - pollen or a clone ?



i'm popping the last two hoping for the male. no the pollen i'm getting is coming in from up north. i still have my two female g13's going. i'm gonna work the two sour diesels on through to make room.


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Giggy !-- When U get a boy maybe we can breed him to my GG#4 ?

I got the smoker plugged in and a couple Cornish hens that been brining a couple hours !--- About to dry them off season them and put them in the smoker !-- If U got a real good nose U might detect the smell of burning cannabis! -- Anyone ask what kind of wood I'm using ? --- I smoke with California Stone Would !
Heating up the Hot tub ---sun will be down shortly --Turn them hot tub spaceship lights on and burn more that wood !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Another funny for you guys-- we need a little humor! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1465858576128.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok....... Guess everyone's getting settled in for the night.  I got a couple of Cornish hens smoking. Hot tub circulating some chlorine granules I added-- waiting on appropriate levels so I can get in.  Real world problems!
Higgggh byyyye  thaaaa beeaachhh....


----------



## mrcane

Hot Tub..Ya!!!!Neighbor is kicking my a**...I would say that we have about..30'...of a..60'..wind break cut down..
......Smoking on some Papaya of course:48: 

View attachment 20160613_145600.jpg


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, listening to the four tops this morning.    was 100 yesterday in the shade, same thing for today. giggy, it tears my soul when i find out i am headed to wally world


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,DD,,,now thats funny. Ill just pretend the 1st pic is true. Although the cat is sexy,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Morning my Dog.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,
Nice to see you WH.   That pic is pretty funny. I showed it to mr rb and he said that is one ugly cat. ha.
It is 52 degrees here this morning, what??

Got the plants fertilized yesterday, worm water tea.. yum
Hope ya'll are feeling fine this morning.

giggy, YD, i don't do walmart, it is the only thing mr rb asks me not to do.  

Since it is so cold, i guess i will clean up inside for once.  Gardeners usually have messy houses.. 

Love and hugs for the win.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....Nope don't do the W.place..the wife will go from time to time and pick up deodorant & stuff of that sort...
W.H....How you holding up...??
   ...Rose still cool and damp here looks like Sunday before any big change...then nice.
......Morning Puff.....:48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, gotta go back to work.

keef you have a pm.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Got woke up by the contractor coming to trim my palms and fix the yard !-- My face is hurting and I'm moving in a mental funk !-- I think I have a brain cloud !--- D.D. hates Walmart because after Katrina they were the only place open !--- No lights and the cashiers working with calculators !-- They only let a few people in at a time and the line stretched around the building !-- They passed out these big blue and white striped umbrellas and bananas! ---It was only bout 100 degrees with 90% humidity !--- Neither of us can go there without that sign bringing back those memories !--- I was at Lowe's when they finally reopened and I came around a corner in the store right as 3 big men all claimed the last generator and all 3 were willing to fight for it and did !-- Right there there between the lawnmowers and BBQ pits !--- I just went around !--- Silly guys !--- Everyone knows U can't get gas anyway !---- I'm not sure I'm doing anything today with this head Ache! --More coffee !---


----------



## Rosebud

I just put some jerky on to become jerky. Smells good.  Found the top of my dining room table... 
Keef, I hope you feel better soon. I am trying to live in the moment and have gratitude.. it helps my attitude. I am also trying to quit saying hate.. I say that a lot to myself.. Self talk... The sun is out but it is cold and windy!


----------



## Keef

I gotta get me a jerky seasoning mix !-- I think this smoker would make good jerky !-- Love the smoke chicken and salmon !-- Gotta try more stuff !-- I'm just having some normal sinus pain and pressure !--No big Deal !---  Rose --THG said something about Blue Dream ? --- I got this BPU-X-B.B.  from Umbra --B.B. is Blueberry Blast and the BPU apparently work well with it !--Anyway it is a nice Blueberry! -- Is she wants some I'm sure it could be arranged !-- I have some pollen I'm collecting from my B.B. boy Trips too !


----------



## Rosebud

Some nice person gave me clones when i lost my grow. The blue dream is vegging in a one gallon smart pot... I hope it is good. I have never tasted or grown BD.  Keef, remind me one last time about bpuxbb?

want my recipe for Jerky? half a bottle of mexican coke, no high fructose crap in it, some soy sauce, onion and garlic powder a tiny bit of worcherster(sp) sauce.. that is it.. Turned out good. Put all that in a zip lock and when your ready to put it on the smoker, i hit ours with black pepper. 3.5 hours later, jerky.. no msg.. that makes me happy.


----------



## Keef

Rose and I need behavior modification therapy so she can quit saying she hates everything -- It's  just a repetitive sound she makes don't mean nothing !-- I 'm working on not saying I'm broken !--- but even worse I need to quit calling everybody and everything Beech or Beeches! -- Just a bad habit expressing my disgust !


----------



## Rosebud

GOOD FOR YOU KEEF... you are not broken.


----------



## Keef

Rose --U ever see that old movie " Cool Hand Luke" --  He got broke a lot but he just kept escaping !-- I been on that whipping post ---"What we have here is failure to communicate"-- Anyway I'm like Luke --I just keep getting back up !

B.P.U. -x- B.B. 
----- BlackBerry Kush ---x--Purple Citral --x--Uzbekistan Hash Plant ------
A fine male was used on B.B. --- 
Blueberry Blast -- = -- -- Blueberry ---x--Super Silver Haze 
I bred some F-2 seed and there might be a few in the O.F.C. growing some but I don't remember who got the F-1 seed and the F-2 seed !  -- My girl is a good producer and a out 3 weeks into bloom the house begins to smell Iike blueberries! 
I am gathering pollen from my BPU-X-B.B.  boy Trips for the last time if anyone wants some !--
 His son Elvis out of the mighty W.W. mom  is taking over as house stud !-- Only thing that might take his place is a step  brother mothered by the T.E. !--


----------



## Keef

3 --BPU-X-B.B.  and a smaller Bubblicious! -- Not the best pic but that's what the BPU-X-B.B.  does ! 

View attachment 20160614_113430.jpg


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose, the blueberry blast is blue dream x johnny blaze.
blue dream = DJ Short blueberry x super silver haze
johnny blaze = DJ Short blueberry x Neville's haze


----------



## Keef

Learned some stuff checking on Umbra's crystals! --- U can also make CBD crystals! ---- What to make some ? --- BHO except after the wash and filtering the butane must be allowed to escape slowly over weeks in a mason jar in a dark place !--- Slow enough and CBD and THCA seed crystals will precipitate out! 
Take those-- Separate the whitish crystals from the yellow powder !--Whitish crystal is THCA and the yellow powder is CBD --- Do the BHO thing again to each component and U should grow crystals !--


----------



## Keef

I get confused Umbra !-- Glad U know! --I just grow it !-- It has been good to Keef !-- Be around long time !-- I got about a dozen cuts this run !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef if you end up with extra pollen from trips I wouldn't mind dusting one of my blues, or maybe a bpu girl.


----------



## Keef

Got U covered Dog  !-- I might dust a limb on that Bubblicious but other than that I got plenty pollen !-- I still put a paper bag over him and slap him around bout twice a day !-- I'll send U the paper bag !-  Let me find another paper bag in case someone else wants some !-- Be careful not to turn the bag upside down !--Bend a limb down into the bag !- Once over the limb crimp the top of the bag so U don't spill the pollen then just slap it around !-- For it again next day !---- You'll get seed !


----------



## Keef

This is my real grow !--They small and U can't  see much but this is what I'm doing --4 boxes visible and 2 behind me and one for RO water !----Not much room in the grow room ---boxes everywhere  !---Can't wait to get this room big enough to flip !
Walk  in closet grow 2016 ! 

View attachment 20160614_113315.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Keef and Umbra. Umbra, no wonder blue dreamis popular with ssh as a parent. I don' think i have ever smoked any. How are you doing today?

The wind has been blowing for days, i hope that makes my stems stronger at least.  I am thinking about using those paper bags that french fries used to come in to try to stop the moth that lays the bud worm.  Will have to fasten them on... that doesn't happen until Aug or Sept.

Hi YD, how is your day going?  Cleaned out my underwear and sock drawer, a person should do that every decade.


----------



## Keef

I don't know about this bug Rose !-- Do I need to be concerned ?--- I got my EMI -- Nematodes --Micros-- SNS 90 (?) All sorts of stuff what kills them ?--


----------



## Keef

Wind blows most of the time down here !-- Kite Boarding is a big thing !--- D.D. wants to learn but after the shark boat !--Stuff looks too much like a fishing lure to me !--Nope ain't doing !-- 
Wind -- Sun down here --- I could make plenty power for an indoor grow !-- Auto alternators --Solar panels and  batteries --I could power the whole house easy !-- No fresh water ? --- plenty salt water and I got RO tech !--I can make all the water I need !-- but all these things are not allowed !-- With the price of oil hitting rock bottom people be having to give up thier beach house !-- Seeing lots of for sale signs !--- I got my eye on a double fingertip waterfront lot !-- I'm gonna need a place to park my float plane and houseboat! --


----------



## Rosebud

Nothing kills them Keef, you just cut out the bad stuff. This little white moth does a drive by and lays an egg, the worm then eats the bud and poops in the bud and by the time you see the green creep it is too late. I was reading about apple maggot fly.. they use the white paper envelopes around each apple. I figure i can do a few big buds. That is what the creepy moth does, lays eggs in the colas. The bigger the better.


----------



## Keef

Beeches !


----------



## Keef

The vampire rises !--Here come D.D. !--


----------



## Keef

Rose don't U just hate it when that happens !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Thank you Keef and Umbra. Umbra, no wonder blue dreamis popular with ssh as a parent. I don' think i have ever smoked any. How are you doing today?
> 
> The wind has been blowing for days, i hope that makes my stems stronger at least. I am thinking about using those paper bags that french fries used to come in to try to stop the moth that lays the bud worm. Will have to fasten them on... that doesn't happen until Aug or Sept.
> 
> Hi YD, how is your day going? Cleaned out my underwear and sock drawer, a person should do that every decade.


 I am doing well, thank you. I went to the dispensary after NCH called them and told them I was coming. Got my price no questions asked. They took me into a side room with scales and magnifying camera and checked it very carefully. There were 2 guys weighing out and packaging some shatter about 10 ft away from us and they stopped what they were doing to look at the cannabis. Always a good sign. Now I just have to transplant another 50 or so plants into 5 gal bags. It's good to be a farmer.


----------



## Keef

It's good to know high people in low places !--- Good for U Umbra !----


----------



## oldfogey8

had lunch with a friend from my youth the other day who i had not seen in a decade. i gave him some of my buckeye purple and super buckeye and a baggie of brownies. he shared with some folks he hangs with now and they all gave rave reviews and want him to get more. it is quite satisfying to get good feedback. i don't really have any friends anymore that have anything to do with herb. feedback from my kids is ok but they have not had the history i have and don't really know good from awesome. thanks again to all of you for your help.


----------



## Keef

O.F. Where ya been ? --  Tell U what --- We have an O.F.C. Seal of approval! --- I get really busy sometime but I tell U what  !--Send me a big ole bag and I 'll forward it to the O.F.C Lab and we'll test it for free !-- Get back with with the results soon as they come in !


----------



## Dalahaze

Lots to read. Had to go out of town for a funeral....full military honors...... and a catholic funeral. I don't do religion and that was very heavy on the religion. Home now eating a brownie and smoking a J. Peace


----------



## Keef

Sorry Dala !--- U should get real high !-- I think I'll burn one with U !---- May the warrior find peace !


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like a very heavier than usual funeral. I am sorry. Military and Catholic..double heavy and long.

Umbra, did you re trim your bud? That is very cool that NCH made the call, i really like that guy and always have.  Happy you got your price. 

The wind has been howling all day...makes a girl a little nuts.


----------



## Rosebud

Oops, i forgot, OF, that is very cool you saw your old friend. I know what you  mean, when we smoke our own and then give some away and they love it, it is a good feeling, I mean, how are we to know we grow the most dankety dank ever.


----------



## Keef

Rose if someone told U that U grow danky-dank-dank ---U wouldn't believe them anyway !--- How's  the knee ?-- I think I found a way to start seed without that dirty dirt !--- Should be able to run a larger group thru Zombie Juice in the same amount of space and I 'm a water pharmer !-- I floated the top to an egg carton in a box of nute water with some holes poked in it !-- Stuck the tap root of the sprouts thru the holes !--My top secret ---Uh ? --- Bubble Seed Germination System ?--- People do it to clones --Why not sprouts ?


----------



## Keef

This is a generic pic I pulled off the net -- but if I lived on the island and was having yard work done it might look like this ! 

View attachment 20160614_175238-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. I got one day off and that would be tomorrow.  Im gonna go see my Mom. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Keef, down here a yard full of rocks is a deal breaker.  We grow rocks in parts of Georgia   lol.


----------



## Keef

Evening Hopper !-- Be glad when U get a couple days off !--

Dog ain't that something ? -- We grow sand down here !--Without regular watering we have trouble growing anything and this was thier answer !-- When in Rome !--- At least I don't have to mow it !-- We have these little pocket gophers and thier cursed hills in the yard !--- Only native plants that grow here is sea grass and sticker burrs !-- I never lived at the beach before this was all new to me !-- It was 95 today !-- It's  not the humidity! --It's  the stupidity !----


----------



## mrcane

Yo..Good afternoon.....
Umbra..Nice you got your price..Gotta love farming
Keef the totes are looking good Bro...
...W.H...Whooo Hooooo. ...Day off to go see mom..what a guy...give her a hug from the O.F.C....Hope that you find time to relax...:48:
Rose...The wind has been up off and on for days...crazy weather,....cool,.with ..thunderstorms..sunshine ..hail...its all happen:confused2:.....the sun will shine next week


----------



## mrcane

Keef... is that oyster shells?
...let's puff one Bro:48:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Sorry for your loss. Sounds like a very heavier than usual funeral. I am sorry. Military and Catholic..double heavy and long.
> 
> Umbra, did you re trim your bud? That is very cool that NCH made the call, i really like that guy and always have. Happy you got your price.
> 
> The wind has been howling all day...makes a girl a little nuts.


 Well no I didn't. To tell the truth, there was nothing wrong with the trim work. What happened was the plant got burned by too much ferts in the last couple of weeks...my fault completely... and the plant was a tad dry. The littlest pieces of the bud fell off from the dryness leaving just the tiniest of stems peaking out, making it look like a bad trim job. We graded the buds according to size, then weighed out a fresh lb.


----------



## umbra

Dala funerals will drain you emotionally and physically. Recharge, refocus, but always remember.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Howdy folks. I got one day off and that would be tomorrow. Im gonna go see my Mom. Yehaaaaaaaaa


 Good for you, sir. Enjoy


----------



## Keef

No Cane !--- and it may not be funny to others but me and Cane know a little something about oyster shells !---- That is high dollar 1 inch mixed river rock !--- The boxes are coming together -- I was gonna put 5 plants per box but 4 is plenty !-- I just start with them in 2 boxes and fill more boxes and and spread them out !--Got them in 4 boxes now be filling the last 2 boxes soon then it's  on !-- D.D. is in there right now checking pH !-- Once she got a taste for fine weed she became very interested in growing it !--- If we can stop the bugs ---I may be able to work these terepenes and grow tasty weed !-- Dam bugs !--- D.D. got my back and I made a breakthrough on this genetic doubling !--- They will be some Texas Tetras !-- Been trying to think of a good name !--- How about ---Belongtokeef ?


----------



## Keef

Next time U at the hardware store find my black boxes with yellow lids !---- Got a checkerboard pattern on the top !-- The 35 gallon ones I use got  rows of 7 - rows of 5 ---4 by 4 inch squares on top !-- Already laid out to be aero boxes 35 -- 2 or 3 inch grow spots waiting to be drilled !-- I started by drilling them all !-- Production  grow boxes ---I'll drill 6 ---3 inch holes in each box and use 4 !---


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....wake up you potheads....Time to wake and bake.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's  8 am central time !--- Where is your pipe ? --- Cane must still be dark up there what U doing up at O--Dark 30 ? 
Gonna be hot again !-- 92 and sun !


----------



## mrcane

Yo bud...headed to some tai chi practice ...still cool and damp here..not the best growing weather....


----------



## WeedHopper

Off to see my Mom.  You guys have an awesome day.


----------



## Keef

I'm staying out the heat today !--- I'm just happier growing inside !-- Got some rearranging to do today !-- The walk in closet is shaped like an "L" and I've come to realize the short leg is a hot dead air space !-- Even with fans weed don't like to grow there !--- So no problem just got to rearrange !--- The short leg will now be where I keep my RO water Res and I'll put the boxes along the long leg end ways and still have room for 6 boxes !--- Get a pump and move some water around instead of moving  heavy boxes of water !-- 12 gallons of water be heavy !


----------



## Keef

Hopper have a good visit !--- Is she still getting her oil ?

Yesterday I was in the grow room and pulled my reading glasses out to take a better look! -- When I put them on I thought I better go clean these I can't see sheet out that left eye !---The lens had fallen out !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning... brrrrr in the low 40s! Crazy. Good to get caught up with the ofc.. good stuff. 
Keef, funny your glasses.. 

WH, give your mom a hug from me. And yourself too.. 

Cane it is going to go from a low of 44 to a low of 76 any minute... Poor seedlings. I put some nurse larry seedlings out a couple days ago.. I think they may have flipped me off when i looked at them this morning... sorry plants.  I will be complaining about the heat any minute. This is good sleeping weather, window open, cold but all snuggley under the covers.  
I hope each of you have a better than usual day.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- We run the AC most of the year !-- I don't even own a heavy coat !--- We run the temp at 76 year round heat or cool !-- My grow room is in the back part of the house! --- I need the central unit to move air !--- I have a window unit I plan to install in the bathroom window to give me even better air exchange but I gotta for it when the neighbor is gone !-- No one can look thru that window !--- Almost got things rearranged this morning !-- Need a long pole to hang lights !-- Thought I better come take a break !


----------



## Keef

U know I got a new boy named Elvis ? -- Fathered by Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B.--- mothered by my Widow ---
Rose --Elvis can't wait to meet your Purple Haze !--- Before I'm done we gonna all be kin by weed genetics !


----------



## Keef

I ask Giggy if he wanted some pollen from Trips ---Giggy when U get that '88 g13hp male  --I hope you'll send ole Keef some of that pollen !--- I would like to spank the GG#4 and my Widow with it !--- Maybe even Nurse Larry !-- -The '88 G13 HP male is the last piece of the puzzle !--- I breed the best that I can then hit it with the HP-- Can U feel me Giggy !-- I'll share the seed if we arrange such a thing !--- I need to get some of Kraven's genetics one day! ---- He got some funk !


----------



## giggy

afternoon ofc hope everyone is well. keef i will do just that. if i can get a good male then i'm going to pimp the hell out of him.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy !--- It is so hot out there I saw a coyote chasing a rabbit --and they was both walking !-
Thought I had seen it all till I looked out  the front window and saw Satan chasing the Ice Cream truck !
We'll do that !-- That male supposed to bring the fire ? --- I got some powerful stuff down here in the belly of the beast !--- I got confused Cuz !-- Did U want any of this pollen ?-- I'm sending some to the Dog !-- Still collecting it right now but there should be plenty !-- All I gotta do is get another paper bag ! -- 
I'm on the edge of making myself a new Tetra! --  Germed in a jar of water and the sprout stuck thru a hole in an egg carton seems to be the answer I was looking for !-- About to treat another batch of seed !-- Think these were too young when I treated them !-- I got a system now !--- Frankenplant -- Come to Daddy !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I am wonder woman! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1465870505456.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

You are wonder woman DD!  How you doing these days? I was about to take a bath and was going to put some Epsom salts in the tub.. I dropped the whole two pound sack of it.. It was heaven... I had to take a nap after that.. too much magnesium... i am very relaxed. ha> Enjoy your days off.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose she back there inspecting HER grow !-- Making sure I took care of it while she was at work !-- She been holding out on me !--- I ---I mean we got an unsexed GG#4  I didn't know about !-- A sibling to Elvis --Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B.  on my Widow --- I still got an unsexed BPU-X-B.B. --x--T.E. too !-- Along with 2 mutant Dawgs !---Don't know what else to call them !-- They survived the Zombie Juice -- They ain't right but they earned the right to live !--- So if Elvis gonna hold on to his house stud crown he might have to face a GG#4 male or his stepbrother out of the Elephant! ---
Wonder Woman ? --- I Wonder what she doing now ? -I better get back there !-- After another toke !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U a water pharmer --This BPU-X-B.B.  loves growing some water !---Tell me again why U ain't growing a lot of it !---I got high hopes for this other BPU-X-B.B. --x-- Widow !--- They both love growing in water and I already seen how Elvis they son does in water !-- It gonna be the bomb !


----------



## WeedHopper

My Mom is going home tomorrow with Home health care help. My Dad and us want her home. She weighs 109. Im so worried about her.,,but she is eating again and has gained a few pounds.  We think she will eat more at home,,,hell we know she will eat more at home. Hospital food,,,yuk. Keeping up my hope that she will get better.


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon...Had a great workout this morning...Learned the lineage of the Tai Chi that I have been studying...pretty interesting...
.....Hey Hoppers day off....:48:...
Bring her home if you can. God love Her....


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Hopper !-- Best Wishes to the Mom !--- I hope she gets well soon !--- U need to tell the boss to back off some !-- Hopper need to rest !--- I can't wait till the law changes and Hopper can grow again !-- I just don't have enough room Cuz !--I needs some help !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Maybe someday soon my Granddaughter will be with her parents and Weedhopper will be growing again.


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --- They be teaching U the Dim Mok ?--


----------



## Keef

When U ready Hopper if I got anything U want U got it !-- Just got an estimate on painting the outside of the house doing the trim and all --U know about these  things right ? --$4,500 -- 3 bedroom house with attached garage !--- Is that a fair ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Slowhand Luke is mowing the yard. Go Luke! I'm rooting for you!  But, then again, I was rooting for the Easy Riders too!  Hope he don't get some disease-- mosquitoes are fierce these days after all that rain.


----------



## Keef

Done !--In more ways than one !--I'm getting too old for this sheet !---


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> I am wonder woman!



i'd do her. well that is till the ol lady finds out then she would do me. always liked linda carter.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> When U ready Hopper if I got anything U want U got it !-- Just got an estimate on painting the outside of the house doing the trim and all --U know about these  things right ? --$4,500 -- 3 bedroom house with attached garage !--- Is that a fair ?



paint gun and compressor is a lot less there keef. nothing like getting stoned and spraying paint. hell throw a bring your own roller party, i got dubs on the hot tube. lol


----------



## giggy

yall got to excuse me i'm trying to find the bottom of this here jager bottle and i think it is in sight.


----------



## mrcane

Keef how many square feet.?.are they just going to shoot it? Or they going to paint it on? Good paint is expensive...


----------



## Keef

I just got an estimate !-- House is about 1600 sq. ft. with attached 2 car garage !--- Stucko on the front and sides with cement board on the back ! --- I got no problem shooting paint it's  that trim I'm not ready to tackle !-- Plus using my hands over my head messes up my neck !----


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right!?     Like I would be at a gym.....   just high by the beach..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466033777171.jpg


----------



## High

LMAO DirtyDiana


----------



## Rosebud

I made mr rb come laugh at this too. Thanks DD.

Welcome to the old farts club High. We usually are.


----------



## Keef

Hi High !-- Welcome to the O.F.C. !--- Got a glorious buzz working tonight !--- Some cannacaps --a pipe and that hot tub melted me !--


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats Keef!! Glad to hear about the glorious. Mr rb just tried some 2014 nurse larry and he be stoned his own self. LOL...he usually sticks to nordle...  That makes three of us.


----------



## Keef

I been checked off on Blueberry -Cherry and Peach Wine !--- The Coconut Wine looks like dirty dish water !-- But watch me work !---May not look like much now but It's gonna be my best yet !--


----------



## Keef

No Rose U don't understand !-- Keef be lit up !--- I bet that Nurse Larry is some good weed !--- I've heard about that legendary weed U grow !--- Scares me just thinking about it !-- Tell Mr RB good evening and good luck to him !--- I got some advice for him !-- If U got to get up a do something --- Turn 90 degrees from the direction U want to go and take off !---- When I'm stoned I tend to go 90 degrees to the right of where I want to go so I turn before I walk and just crab sides way to my destination !--


----------



## Keef

It's 10 pm central time and the West coast peeps is asleep already !--- Do ya'll ever even see the sun go down?


----------



## mrcane

Did someone say Nurse Larry.?...here is my little girl...
      YEP.....:48: 

View attachment 20160615_200348.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane that looks like a marijuana plant !-- Can U hear that ? --It's  my head !--Isn't it past your bedtime ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef it is only 20:20 are we not supposed to be smoking now...or something...:48:


----------



## mrcane

Sitting out with the chickens..we have a beautiful sunset going on...there is fresh snow in the mountains..Looks like the weather might turn for the better...Shhhhh...


----------



## Keef

It was 92 today !--Only snow around here is snow cones !---- 20:20 ? -- Close enough !--- D.D. did the crab off toward the bedroom !-- The little black and white  demon dog bastid  be guarding her !-- I just trying to finish this pipe !--- Been collecting that pollen and I got a Bubblicious at the right stage of bloom !--- So I might as well !


----------



## Keef

2 am and I'm hurting so I got up ! --- I need to distract myself so while I'm seeing if the pipe will help I thought I would give U a lesson on the history of the world according to Keef !

Let there be light and all that !
About 65 million years ago a big a** space rock hit the earth down by the Yucatan that may or may not have killed the dinosaurs !-- It was 6 miles across and knocked chunks of earth into space some probably big as mountains !--- On and in those rocks and stuff was all the bacteria and algea and stuff that lives everywhere on earth !---Some of it probably still speeding thru space --some may have landed on a planet suitable for life and there could be life from Earth growing there now !-- If it happened here then it is a safe bet life didn't start here !
Fast forward to 60 thousand years ago !-- We had been the same for 250,000 years then we suddenly were painting pictures on cave walls and burying our dead with flowers and tools ! -- It was like we had the hardware and suddenly got the software !--
They say when we learned to make fire we were able to spend less time chewing and the protein spurred the growth of our big brain !!-- Seems to me that we would have lived near water because we had to and in that water is fish that are easy to catch and eat !-- I'm pretty sure that given a choice between stabbing a mammoth  with a sharp stick and going fishing my people went fishing !

We have a history in our genes that can tell when a new mutation first entered the population! -- Like it or not there was a true life Eve !-- Genetically she the mother of us all !--- Her children were better at surviving than thier contemporaries who died out leaving us !
Another mutation that made us what we are is lactose tolerance !-- Most animals lose the ability to digest lactose around the time they are weaned !-- One of our ancestors had a mutation that allowed her to process lactose for her whole lifetime !-- Her descendants got this mutation from mom and were able to digest lactose and society would never be without  milk and cheese ?
We spread all over the world even to the  Americas !--- 
About 12,000 years ago at the end of the last ice age a space rock or something hit the mile deep ice covering Canada !--- The impact wiped out the people of North America !--The impact caused the run off from the glaciers to go out into the north Atlantic stopping the Gulf stream  wrecking the climate !--The Sahara dried up !
All the early tribes claimed thier gods came from the sky !-- 
Perhaps we were engineered to mine gold for the gods like the Sumerians say ! 

The watchers went down and bred with women of the earth and had  children !
In those days there were giants in the earth !--- 
We've learned that multiple sets of DNA in an organism allows it to repair the damage of radiation in space !-- Sounds to me as if a tetraploid human had a child with a regular diploid woman !-- A sterile triploid ? -- Extra larger-- living extra long -- meets the myths !-- The gods of the Sumerians --the first civilization  --The Ananaki-- said these things were true !-- 
We just people who have forgotten our past !-- Perhaps we were engineered to need to worship a god ? --Would explain a lot !
Time for me to take some caps --I can't concentrate !
So a little excerpt from the book of Keef !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> When U ready Hopper if I got anything U want U got it !-- Just got an estimate on painting the outside of the house doing the trim and all --U know about these  things right ? --$4,500 -- 3 bedroom house with attached garage !--- Is that a fair ?



Thats high Bro.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> 2 am and I'm hurting so I got up ! --- I need to distract myself so while I'm seeing if the pipe will help I thought I would give U a lesson on the history of the world according to Keef !
> 
> Let there be light and all that !
> About 65 million years ago a big a** space rock hit the earth down by the Yucatan that may or may not have killed the dinosaurs !-- It was 6 miles across and knocked chunks of earth into space some probably big as mountains !--- On and in those rocks and stuff was all the bacteria and algea and stuff that lives everywhere on earth !---Some of it probably still speeding thru space --some may have landed on a planet suitable for life and there could be life from Earth growing there now !-- If it happened here then it is a safe bet life didn't start here !
> Fast forward to 60 thousand years ago !-- We had been the same for 250,000 years then we suddenly were painting pictures on cave walls and burying our dead with flowers and tools ! -- It was like we had the hardware and suddenly got the software !--
> They say when we learned to make fire we were able to spend less time chewing and the protein spurred the growth of our big brain !!-- Seems to me that we would have lived near water because we had to and in that water is fish that are easy to catch and eat !-- I'm pretty sure that given a choice between stabbing a mammoth  with a sharp stick and going fishing my people went fishing !
> 
> We have a history in our genes that can tell when a new mutation first entered the population! -- Like it or not there was a true life Eve !-- Genetically she the mother of us all !--- Her children were better at surviving than thier contemporaries who died out leaving us !
> Another mutation that made us what we are is lactose tolerance !-- Most animals lose the ability to digest lactose around the time they are weaned !-- One of our ancestors had a mutation that allowed her to process lactose for her whole lifetime !-- Her descendants got this mutation from mom and were able to digest lactose and society would never be without  milk and cheese ?
> We spread all over the world even to the  Americas !---
> About 12,000 years ago at the end of the last ice age a space rock or something hit the mile deep ice covering Canada !--- The impact wiped out the people of North America !--The impact caused the run off from the glaciers to go out into the north Atlantic stopping the Gulf stream  wrecking the climate !--The Sahara dried up !
> All the early tribes claimed thier gods came from the sky !--
> Perhaps we were engineered to mine gold for the gods like the Sumerians say !
> 
> The watchers went down and bred with women of the earth and had  children !
> In those days there were giants in the earth !---
> We've learned that multiple sets of DNA in an organism allows it to repair the damage of radiation in space !-- Sounds to me as if a tetraploid human had a child with a regular diploid woman !-- A sterile triploid ? -- Extra larger-- living extra long -- meets the myths !-- The gods of the Sumerians --the first civilization  --The Ananaki-- said these things were true !--
> We just people who have forgotten our past !-- Perhaps we were engineered to need to worship a god ? --Would explain a lot !
> Time for me to take some caps --I can't concentrate !
> So a little excerpt from the book of Keef !



No Hopper...that is high!


----------



## Rosebud

WAAAAY high.... Hope your sleeping well Keef.

Good morning Umbra. OF, i see you down there. good morning to you too.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody is well today.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Looks like we might have a dry day...hopes it warms up also...
Man Keef  hope you got some sleep....
........anyway, time for me to get right.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Ugh !--- That hurts !---  U name it hurts !-- Ain't no big Thang though !!-- Been beat worse than this before and got back up !

Umbra say ---No !--That's high !--- That's  funny !--- True but funny anyway !
Me and this pipe gonna get me on my feet again shortly !-- Might take awhile !

92 at the beach today !--Another heat advisory!


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hopper !-- It's  a resort town everything is more expensive but I probably wait till fall before painting !-- Need to drag my a** back to the grow room and see if they still alive !--Maybe later but first more coffee and a toke or 2 !

Stab a mammoth with a sharp stick ? -- I remember that !--- Funny as hell to me !-- I think I woulda been better as a planner than a sticker !--


----------



## Keef

I suppose when I post something "Crazy" like I did last night I should at least include references! 
Most of that came from some books by the man who translated the library of the first people with writing !--The Sumerians !

Zachariah Sitchin -- "The 12th Planet "


----------



## giggy

good afternoon everybody. finally saw some amber on this northern lights, so i hope to have it out of the way in a week or so. feels good to not have to get no brick. it doesn't get the time to cure real well but i'm trying to make changes to work that out. everybody have a good afternoon and i'll pop in after work. peace


----------



## Keef

Be awhile before I see amber but we working it too !-- Gonna have 6 more of these soon ! 

View attachment 20160616_123117.jpg


----------



## Keef

Trips gonna be a daddy again !---BPU-X-B.B.  pollen on a Bubblicious mom !-- I'll pollinate the same limb another time or 2 !--- Blueberry Bubblegum?


----------



## Dalahaze

Waiting on the sensor for my controller to return, nice cloudy rainy day. It will take an hour to get it calibrated and get the CO2 and Dehum and A/C connected back to it. Girls love the gas. Today is flower day 16 and they are setting buds like mad. 

View attachment 2 (1).jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice set up Dala !-- Maybe one day I can try something like that !---I like the lights ! --I'm working them Mars  300 Reflector Series  best I can !-- I'm vegging under the 3 watt chips and blooming under 5 watts chips ! --


----------



## umbra

2 things Dala...what ppm of CO2 do you set and what are the mats under the pots?


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef said:


> Nice set up Dala !-- Maybe one day I can try something like that !---I like the lights ! --I'm working them Mars  300 Reflector Series  best I can !-- I'm vegging under the 3 watt chips and blooming under 5 watts chips ! --



Hi keef I'm running an 18 site ebb/flow with a 55gal res and a 55 gal ATO. The 2 fixtures are Illumitex NeoSol DS which are dimmable and roughly 1k replacements. I run one fixture over 9 plants in a 4x4 area, 2 fixtures covers the flower room. I veg under the NeoSol LS which are just single light bars like on the bigger fixtures, but just one bar. Thanks for the compliment.



umbra said:


> 2 things Dala...what ppm of CO2 do you set and what are the mats under the pots?



I like to run at 1200ppm with the CO2, but I'm still hunting the sweet spot, I have a feeling I'll end up closer to 1400ppm by the time I'm dialed in super tight. I set it to start 2 hours after lights on and end 1 hour before lights off....so its lights on @ 8p, feed @ 9p and the gas starts @ 10p and runs till 7a. The mats are 1" thick sheet insulation cut to 1' x 1', it's only purpose is to raise the buckets 1 inch so they empty completely after each fill. It also is a buffer from the concrete so its easier to keep the root zone a steady temp year round.


----------



## giggy

keef if you get enough beans i would love to try that blueberry bubble gum, nice bud porn.

dala nice setup. i can't hardly see the plants but looks like a room full.


----------



## DirtyDiana

All I wanna do is get high by the beach......... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466106821628.jpg


----------



## Keef

U bet Giggy !-- Trips is a good dad and the blueberry runs strong in him !-- Bubblicious I still haven't had but she likes growing in water !--- I guess I could also fertilize a BPU-X-B.B.  limb if anyone wanted some BPU-X-B.B.  seed ? --- They gonna be a war between the children of Trips round here !--- 

Hey Dala --help me understand your ebb and flow system !-- I understand the flood and drain part but do U have a pump that moves the nutes back up for a return trip ? -- and what does ATO mean ?


----------



## Keef

4-5 plants per box and 2 boxes equal a square yard so my plant count per square yard is about right !-- Has to be they would be too crowded otherwise!


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RFFFP4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 - This is similar to my system, I have a Cap System with a 6 site add on. There is a brain bucket that controls the fill and drain, but yes there is a series of pumps that moves the water both ways. ATO = Automatic Top Off - it is a water line connected to a 55 gal drum that has a float valve that controls the volume and a pump. It pumps fresh water into the res after each feeding so that I don't have to keep topping off the rez manually, it is all done automatically now. That way I can leave the system up to 14 days (time to do a rez change) and it will do everything automatically. Full automation is the way to go


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello everyone! That Nurse Larry sure is pretty Cane; looks like it might be a nice compact plant.  Wow, Dala, that's a good looking set up you got there. That CO2 seems dangerous to me, but I hear it's worth it.  Hey Umbra,Rose,Nes-- what up?  Hey Hopper, I thought that sounded a bit high for painting this little house.  I know it needs it though. So glad to have my fence rebuilt, the front yard re-rocked, & the trees trimmed. Now maybe the homeowners assoc. will go harass someone else! Still got a couple of huge sage bushes out front that we need to trim up & a Bird of Paradise out back that needs cleaning up. I would love to cover & screen in part of my flagstone in back where that hot tub sits, but I know that's gonna be expensive. Luckily the wind blows most of the time keeping the mosquitoes away. But, if they can get to me, those jokers love me! Ok, this high Chatty Cathy's out!


----------



## Keef

I like it !--- I can't automate but I top off about once a week and check pH every couple days !

What cha think about the yard ?-- 2 grand !


----------



## Keef

OOPS --forgot the pic !--It's  the weed ! 

View attachment 20160616_151415.jpg


----------



## umbra

Dalahaze said:


> Hi keef I'm running an 18 site ebb/flow with a 55gal res and a 55 gal ATO. The 2 fixtures are Illumitex NeoSol DS which are dimmable and roughly 1k replacements. I run one fixture over 9 plants in a 4x4 area, 2 fixtures covers the flower room. I veg under the NeoSol LS which are just single light bars like on the bigger fixtures, but just one bar. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to run at 1200ppm with the CO2, but I'm still hunting the sweet spot, I have a feeling I'll end up closer to 1400ppm by the time I'm dialed in super tight. I set it to start 2 hours after lights on and end 1 hour before lights off....so its lights on @ 8p, feed @ 9p and the gas starts @ 10p and runs till 7a. The mats are 1" thick sheet insulation cut to 1' x 1', it's only purpose is to raise the buckets 1 inch so they empty completely after each fill. It also is a buffer from the concrete so its easier to keep the root zone a steady temp year round.


I still trying find that sweet spot with CO2. The Biowave mfg recommends CO2 levels at 2,000 ppm. But at that rate I'm using a tank of propane every week to 10 days. I'm using 1 x 1 corrugated plastic roofing that I cut to fit under the 5 gal bags I use. Another little trick from NCH, he described as a baby sitting with a wet diaper not being happy and lifting it up and getting aeration underneath it seems to help stimulate root growth. And to me, veg is all about root development.


----------



## Keef

I got roots ! 

View attachment 20160616_153533.jpg


----------



## umbra

So I checked weedmaps to see if the cherry limeade was listed at the dispensary and...yep


----------



## Keef

What they selling it for Umbra ? -- Bet they got a nice mark up !


----------



## Keef

What's the tax on store bought weed in California?


----------



## umbra

Well it's medicine so...not sure. It's included in the price.


----------



## umbra

based on the oz price, it's marked up 100%.


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- I thought it was that high !--- I think maybe I might just run some dealers !--Done it before !--- Make me pay all sorts of permits and license just so U can be under tight restrictions and inspections!---
Explain again what is my motivation to go legal ?--- Just put some money up for legal fees and stay tight !


----------



## mrcane

No time to catch up Wife says it is 4:20.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Always 4:20 up in here !--- D.D. say don't do nothing to her Cherry Wine !--- Finish this pipe and maybe get wet while we wait on some Jambalaya with smoked pork and chicken --andouille sausage and cajun tasso ham !-- First there is this pipe to deal with !


----------



## oldfogey8

my buckeye purple or super buckeye clone(i lost track because i am a buzzard) that is living it up outside. kinda have to find a home for this other than the backyard. she stinks... 

View attachment IMG_1915.jpg


View attachment IMG_1914.jpg


----------



## Keef

Looking good O.F. !--- She gonna be huge come Croptober !--- Did U ever find those seed U wanted ?


----------



## Keef

O.F. I was thinking about St Nick ---I think he was looking for some seed I think ?--


----------



## mrcane

Looking nice O.F. need to find a home for that, I know just the place:
KEEF, can I borrow your cook...


----------



## Keef

U bet Cane !-- She don't work without weed , blues and something to drink !-- Got some Tab Benoit playing and Johnny Lang on deck !


----------



## mrcane

There is plenty of weed and wine floating around here.
.I really miss those southern..Grinds..


----------



## Keef

Cane it may be best that U can't smell what I smell !---U know what ? --I bet D.D. would share some recipes !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane send me an e-mail I can't find your addy !-- Had something to show U !


----------



## Keef

Dog --Giggy --Umbra --U got mail !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoooooo, oooohhhh , oooh, ooooh!  Cherry wine, Jambalaya, yummy weed, the beach......


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds fun DD. Nice evening.

Got my licence renewed for 15 plants. Liked the doc. His eyes lit up and he smiled really really big when i mentioned Panama red. ha. gotta love that. Now i have to decide to register or not.. Cane are you? I need more info. 

Of that plant sure looks happy. She smells already in veg? you may be in trouble alright.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Do not register!  My motto anyways! One last funny for the night: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466134308184.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, blame it on the cherry wine..... but just couldn't resist!   FDLMAO!!! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466134966412.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

So wrong. But why am I still laughing?!


----------



## Keef

See what I have to live with ?--- I still think they shoulda called Bill Cosby !---He coulda knocked that Gorilla out !


----------



## Rosebud

Good middle of the night.  Why am i not asleep?


----------



## yarddog

Uh, Friday      last work day.      It's dawn, I always wish I as on a motorcycle, or in a canoe this time of the morning.    Dawn is the most beautiful thing.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning Viet-Nam!  Hey Yarddog, I do almost all my traveling on a Shoveled.  Can't beat this time of the year.
:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> O.F. I was thinking about St Nick ---I think he was looking for some seed I think ?--



Nope, what I been trying to get was gorilla glue.  I think it keeps getting stopped at the local post office.  Every package that has come through the mail has been re-sealed.  They have a heroin and math problem here and I think that's what they look for.


----------



## St_Nick

By the way, here's the garden this morning. 

View attachment WIN_20160617_09_31_23_Pro.jpg


View attachment WIN_20160617_09_31_15_Pro.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Got my Wake and Ache working !--- 

Hey O.F. --I bet if I packed them they'd get there !----There's always another way !-- We gonna get Nick some GG !--- I got a GG#4 but if they catching seed then a clone would never make it !--- 

Can't type and smoke at the same time !-- Later !


----------



## Keef

That's a little better ! -- Nick --MP allows us to exchange genetics !--- Us in the south got to be a little more careful !-- but Giggy has been after this '88g13 hashplant male for breeding! -- It's one of those power males that improves anything U breed it to ! ---We've already discussed breeding it to GG#4 later this summer !-- U still around in the fall we see if we can get U some seed !--- If I send them you'll get them but U might have to contact me to find them in the package !--

Hey Dog -- I'll keep collecting pollen from Trips and U get your girls ready !-- U got a few weeks !-- Storing pollen ? -- It'll last awhile if U keep it dry !---It'll  be in a paper bag and just put the bag over a bud and beat the bag around some !--  I usually do it once a day for 2-3 days in a row !--


----------



## Keef

Now that I can start seed without dirt Keef's be coming for his Frankenplant !-- I treated this batch of seed when they were too young and only have a few that were old enough !--- I can't decide whether to start a new batch of seed or hit these with the juice again now that they old enough ! -- So I'm doing both !---I do have sprouts that survived that I have great hopes for !-- I'll be pushing more treated seed thru more often now that I'm where I needed to be !--- Show them U don't have to be a doctor to pull off some genetic doubling!


----------



## St_Nick

That would be cool.  Like I said, I think they're looking for harder stuff.  My plants are good but not improved like the stuff that's coming out of the left coast co-ops today.

:48:


----------



## Keef

We'll have see what we can do Nick !--- I grow some stuff that both Rose and Umbra have bred !-- Giggy and Dog have or are growing stuff I bred !--- We got some fine genetics up in here ! --I still haven't bloomed my mutant GG but I plan to !-- I've also got one more GG to sex !--If it's  a male ---There will be seed !-- Probably cross him on my high dollar Tranquil Elephantizer! - It's  the one they call the Slow Motion Love Potion! --- It's  a beast !---


----------



## Keef

It ain't easy Nick but I can beat the drug dog !-- Umbra can too !


----------



## yarddog

Whew it's hot.   Got in my car for lunch, and the thermometer was resting on 110, that's in car with all windows down.  Under a shade tree, I'm looking at 99.      Had me a little toke, and a couple glasses of cold apple juice.     Too hot to eat much     
This picture is relevant.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Lol yd!
View attachment DSCF4257.jpg


View attachment DSCF4258.jpg


View attachment DSCF4259.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dog he looks happy! -- U don't really let him get high do U ? --- My dogs are potheads !---Specially that little bud thief !-- 
Heat advisory here too but the thermostat in the house says 76 !


----------



## Keef

Nice Rose !


----------



## oldfogey8

my dog loves my brownies. he has some arthritis. i give him just a small taste and an hour later he is a puppy again. as far as cats go, back in my youth, i had a roommate who was always leaving bud out on the coffee table. he'd get up in the morning and it would be gone. for months he thought he was just supporting my bud habit and was irritated that i didn't thank him. then one night he got up to take a leak and on his way thru the living room caught my cat, dylan, stealing away with the bud of the evening. he was the most mellow cat. i just thought he was chill. apparently he was quite medicated too...


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, happy fry-day. i hate pain but today it seems to be what i have today.

oldfogey be careful giving your dog chocolate it is bad for them just like grapes.


----------



## yarddog

Fogey,.  Haha that's  good one.    I bet that cat was mad when a bud didn't get left out for him.     
Keef, just an internet picture.   My pit looks similar though.     My Dane likes to be around when we smoke.      Well roll the windows up and smoke a joint.     The wife and I, and the dog be faded on the dirt roads.


----------



## Keef

Just got back from the hardware store !--- They roofing the house down the street !-- Mane that has to sucks! --- Heat index probably close to 110 !--- I give my pups green leaves out the grow room !-- The little black and white would rather have bud !--- Caught him the other day with part of a cannacap stuck on his face ! --He knows what's in that box and would rather have bud !--I have to watch him all the time !--Leave something out he gets it !


----------



## oldfogey8

i didn't think of that giggy. thanks. i just googled chocolate toxicity for dogs and they have this cool meter on petmd. looks like i should be safe. he gets about 5 grams of brownie which according to petmd is ok even if it was 100% dark chocolate.


----------



## Dalahaze

Gonna storm here in a bit, air is heavy with moisture and the clouds are just exploding over head, they went from white to deep purple in about 15 mins.....good time for a nap.


----------



## Keef

Wish I could nap but this is like D.D.'s Monday! -- I'm being a good husband and helping her with her Wake and Bake !

Got some fab work to figure out !--- I need 2 poles about 12 ft. long in the grow room to hang lights only problem is I can't make the corner with something that long !-- I got a couple lengths of 1 1/8 inch wooden dowel and some 1 1/4 heavy wall PVC ! --See if I can make it work !--Slide the dowel into the pipe to bridge the gap and pin it with a screw ?


----------



## yarddog

Rose, your wagon is beautiful.   
We due for rain soon.  Looks like it may be a nasty one.


----------



## Keef

Dog stay cool !--- I been thinking about building one of those self powered  ice chest that U can ride !-- Starter motor and a battery inside !---Might leave enough room for a drink or 2 !--- Ride my ice chest to the beach and back !-- That's just how I roll !

Hey Umbra -- About those THCA crystals ? ---  U got to start with a clean  extract -- Then dissolve it in BHO again !--- If the butane comes off slow enough you'll end up with small THCA crystals on a bed of yellow CBD powder !--- Should be able to separate them with a dry sieve !--Slower the butane comes off the bigger the seed crystals !--- After separation the THCA can be Recrystalized !--- The seed crystals are added to a THCA saturated solution -- As the solvent slowly  evaporates the crystals will grow !-- This process gonna take months Umbra !--- but the purity !---WOW! -- The CBD portion can be crystallized the same way !


----------



## umbra

Keef, your email got kicked back to you. resend it, I deleted a bunch of stuff. My dogs get into everything related to food. We have saga palms and they too are deadly to dogs. My dogs have dug under the sagas and made a shade bed. It's been relatively mild here this week...high 90's. Next week it will be over 100 every day. I put plates of water in the grow room to try to increase the humidity some. Watered the 5 gal bags and let it runs off a bit and after all that rH is 38%.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> That would be cool. Like I said, I think they're looking for harder stuff. My plants are good but not improved like the stuff that's coming out of the left coast co-ops today.
> 
> :48:


 My first sale to a dispensary, it was the highest they have paid for a lb. It was also the Emerald Cup winner. Plenty of dank to be had...everywhere


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cause we all need a little funny! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466138893580.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra there doesn't seem to be any Cherry Limeade in Texas !-- Am I looking in the wrong place ?
Top dollar !--That's  the way the O.F.C.  rolls !-- Make me proud !


----------



## Keef

I looked it up Umbra !-- Way to go !--U might better take some more cuts !--


----------



## Keef

Didn't mean for it to happen but I guess I'm the Blueberry Dude !-- Started with Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  --Kept Trips and my girl !--- Bred Trips to the Elephantizer and the Widow then I got Rose's Purple Haze --Blueberry Lemonade--- I'm told !-- Trips son Elvis out the Widow is my new boy !-- I do have more to sex but U saw that male I threw out !-- I kept some cuts !-- So when I get a girl there has to be a Blueberry showdown -- BPU-X-B.B. ---Blueberry Widow ---Blueberry Elephant and Rose's P.H.---I forgot Trips on Bubblicious  I just bred !----Blueberry Bubblegum ?


----------



## Keef

It's all about the terepenes !


----------



## Keef

Just so U know --I got more Dawg seed wet !-- U know when U fishing and your bobber starts to bounce around ?---- Keef bout to set the hook on these tetras !


----------



## Keef

I think U southern pharmers should know about what's happening in the free states cause that's  what's  gonna happen around  U one day soon! --- Go to weedmaps.com -- Look at California and just pick out a city -- Then pick out a dispensary and browse thru thier offerings !-- Check out the price and stuff !-- That can't happen without weed and U da farmer !


----------



## giggy

evening folks, hope everybody had a good day. best part for was coming home. here's yall a little bud porn for a fry-day evening and i'll enjoy this second bowl of northern lights nug. they were almost to long for my drying box. puff puff pass 

View attachment nlights1.jpg


View attachment nlights2.jpg


View attachment nlights3.jpg


View attachment nlights4.jpg


View attachment nlights5.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's a hog leg Giggy !--


----------



## giggy

that little light i got doesn't have a deep penetration, i got to get some side lights, just lazy i guess.


----------



## oldfogey8

Wow. Nice.


----------



## Keef

I don't see a problem Giggy !-- Cuz U know in the south we do what we can !--- Limited room --Heat problems !---but if U can do this under these conditions  --- What might U be able to do when they lift the threat of jail ?--We gonna be a force they gonna have to deal with !-- Been hiding so long it's second nature !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Bake and Ache ?--Wake and Bake ? --Wake and Ache ? --- While ya'll decide I'm burn one !


----------



## umbra

I'm ready...eyes wide open. Bloodshot as hell, but open. Pre coffee stares out the window at the pool, and before the cherry limeade joint is done...coffee is ready. Still in transplant mode. Planning out the day. What was I doing again? Better smoke another one, just like the other one. Maybe add some TE hash this time. hhmmmm


----------



## WeedHopper

Starting my day off with some Juicy Fruit.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody is well. i got one hour to go then home. chat at yall later. peace


----------



## St_Nick

Got into the 'shine last night.  Needed some stout coffee and a little tai this morning.  Well, maybe more than a little, I did 3 bowls.  Life is good!:vap-red vapor::48:


----------



## Rosebud

Geez you bunch of stoners, wait for me... be back soon.


----------



## Keef

Nap's over !--Couldn't get moving this morning so I went back to bed ! Time to start all over !--Where's  my pipe !--- It is hell hot out there !


----------



## Rosebud

That's better.  Raining hard in the desert!


----------



## Keef

What up Rose ? ---- We got rain coming tonight !-- Tommorrow gonna be 91 and rain !-- and U wonder why I'm not out in my yard planting flowers and doing that worky-work stuff ?


----------



## yarddog

Afternoon gang.     My pa in laws truck broke down,  don't know if it's my fault or not yet.  Engine has to come out first. Engine jumped time.   Really thinking pulling a stunt and getting us both out from under it.  
Think I'll take a ride.       Windy, overcast and 85 today.


----------



## Keef

Dog --I gots 2 rules about such a situation !---#1 -- Don't get caught !---#2 --If there is any question refer to rule #1 !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C.---I need some feed back !---Should the old man grow CBDs for Texas ? --- Or do U think my extracurricular activities would get me in trouble? --- Or would it make it easier to hide my real work ? --- I never grew a warehouse full of weed before !--- A warehouse full of funky-unky would please me !--


----------



## Keef

I think I got the Zika virus !--- My head feels all pointy ! --I feel slightly disoriented and when I get up I feel like I'm high !--- I got the Zika don't I ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fathers day. keef i grow to get high but have been thinking i need some cbd strains as well. i get up hurting every morning and it's getting old. as the day goes i find other pains as well. i really think i hurt my shoulder and i'm going to try to see a different doc over it. from everything i have read about the cbd's i need to jump in and see for myself. maybe have to have two bowls every morning and repeat as needed. i have been looking at the cbd crews gear but i don't have room for what i have now.

morning st. nick i see you hiding down there.


----------



## giggy

st nick did i see you was a sailor? i was navy 79-82 aboard the frank cable as40 plank owner engine room hole snipe.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy fathers day giggy and all the rest of you dads.  CBD's are pretty awesome Giggy. Those are some nice  colas you have up there. I hope your shoulder feels better.

Looks like a pretty day here today, my girls out in the yard are hungry. Guess i better feed them.  
Wake and bake has started my peeps.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Happy Father's Day !---
 Giggy U need to start taking caps !---It will help your pain !--- If that don't help enough U can use RSO but U should start with caps  !---RSO will melt U !---I can take a dose of caps and function --Not so sure I could on RSO !--- Cook some of that trim and put it in caps or edibles !--- In the morning U have a dose of caps and a spoon of coconut oil ---Then a pipe! -- Give it a week and you'll be a believer !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning OFC .  Tai in the pipe and a new project that ain't a Harley. 

View attachment IMG_20160619_092104.jpg


----------



## Keef

What's the plan Nick ?


----------



## St_Nick

Just gonna clean it up and daily driver it. I don't need a 40,000 diesel truck to get groceries now that I sold my camper.


----------



## St_Nick

giggy said:


> st nick did i see you was a sailor? i was navy 79-82 aboard the frank cable as40 plank owner engine room hole snipe.



Yup. I wuz a place k owner on Connoly. DD -979.


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry for the poor posts. I been reduced to my phone.


----------



## Keef

Yeah ! Cause it do rain sometimes too ! 
I would say things are looking up in the lab !--but I ain't got no lab !--- Just some pickle jars and a grow room !---Sometimes U can't get what U want  but if U try sometimes U get what U need !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i love that song, now i am singing it in my head. Did you watch the big chill? Love that scene in the kitchen.

Nick, that is a nice little Jeep ya got there.


----------



## Keef

Yup Rose it'll do that !-- When D.D. and I met she was a unit secretary and I was making a move when she told me ---U can't always get what U want !--I replied ---but if U try sometimes --U just might find --U get what U need !--- I had seen other guys hit on her and walk away with thier tails between thier legs and thier heads down !--- She was a giant Slayer! --- Only thing was she never met no body like me !-- The church people told her stay away from me cause I was da devil !---


----------



## Rosebud

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiw_3olyJ2c


----------



## Keef

They thought I could do anything at that little hospital where we met !--- One night during a storm the power went out and the back up generator failed !--- Only for a few minutes but we had a ventilator patient !--I was standing there breathing for the patient with an ambu bag when the lights came on !--- They never met anyone who could find a patient in the pitch black then change from a ventilator to an ambu bag blind !--I didn't think about it I just did it !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....Been M.I.A...my head hasn't been right..the paranoia showed it's ugly face for about a week..think I nipped it in the butt...
 .....let's puff one my  friends...:48:........
.......Oh Happy Father's day.....


----------



## mrcane

Rose love that movie...Thanks


----------



## Keef

Cane --I thought maybe U guys had went away for the weekend !--- The demons do raise they ugly head sometimes !--- Since I been taking caps regularly I seem to be able to put them back in a box sooner and it doesn't consume me !-- I take caps for pain when realized they were helping me with my demons I was surprised in a good way !-- U got to eat weed regularly !-- Don't matter what's wrong weed seems to help !


----------



## ness

Good Morning peeps, Happy Father Day to all the Dad's.  Been hibernating these days.  Everything is O:K at the home front.  Babies are doing O:K.  But, I think I over fertilize a little. Cause some of the bottom leafs are drying up and following off.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !--Been worrying about U glad everything is O.K. !-- I'm telling them about weed being 2 different meds depending on whether U eat it or smoke it !
I been trying to figure out what to expect when I do my thing on a high CBD variety like Nordle !-- Only one way to know !---I've never heard of a tetraploid like that but Umbra tetra C.W.O. is know for it's pain relief properties !

I hear thunder !-- Refill the pipe and get some more coffee seems like a plan !


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> evening folks, hope everybody had a good day. best part for was coming home. here's yall a little bud porn for a fry-day evening and i'll enjoy this second bowl of northern lights nug. they were almost to long for my drying box. puff puff pass


 

Nice buds giggy.  :48:


----------



## mrcane

Glad that I confronted some people with my thoughts...
And they were nice enough to help me through it.....
Morning Ness..


----------



## ness

Sounds like a plan Keef, going to fill my pipe and have my coffee.  :48:


----------



## ness

Morning Cane let all get stone on this father day.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, I am so glad you are here at mp. I think the Big Chill is one of my favorite movies. I am glad you are feeling better and have nice people around you. You should, you are pretty wonderful.

Good morning nes.

I need to go fertilize my plants... worm castings for everyone...on me.

Umbra, happy fathers day.


----------



## mrcane

..........Thank you Rose..."Hugs ".....
:48:........:48:.......:48:......


----------



## Keef

Hardly ever turns out well for me Cane ! -- 
Yesterday I was thinking about growing  some CBDs for Texas !-- Maybe be able to swing a proper lab out the deal --but U know what ? ---I'm doing just fine with my pickle jars !--- I don't really need any help !--- I think I just keep doing what I do my way !-- I got a simple plan !-- Get there firstest with those mostest !


----------



## ness

Good morning Rose.  What ya cooking for your hubby today.  No cooking for me today.  Tj has a pot luck lunch with his church, and than we are going to a BD party for one of my friends.  So, I have a free day on the cooking situation. Have a good day Rose.


----------



## ness

Wishing everyone a High Day.  Got to ten to my plants and get ready to go out in this world.  Having been out in a month, I don't know if I am ready for a crowd of people that don't get stone. :headbang2:


----------



## Rosebud

Enjoy your day Nes.  So far mr rb doesn't want anything but coffee and more coffee.  I will make him something special if he ever tells me what he would like. He is not a foodie. I offered to make him his favorite coffee cake and he said no thank you. wt heck?  I love that coffee cake and it takes an hour to cook, oh well.  I will make him deviled eggs and he will love me forever... that's it. Thanks nes, for helping me figure that out.. Maybe some potato salad and whatever..Those are his two favorite things..


----------



## ness

Thanks Rose you to.  Good Morning D.D. when you get up and about. :tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy Fathers day guys. Im about to go to the store and get some Bison to grill. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

This bloom cycle isn't over but it looks like we got it dialed in !-- 4 plants per box with that BPU-X-B.B. is too many plants, it's turned into a beast !-- I finally figured out the theme in my grow room --Semi Organized Chaos ! ---


----------



## Rosebud

Happy fathers day Weedhopper!


----------



## Keef

Being in the medical field all these years where seemed like every holiday one of us had to work so it's  just another day to me !-- I do need to call the old man !-- See if he'll give me the reefer madness talk again !
Other than that I got no plans, except  little pharming !-- Not moving that we'll anyway !-- I think I slept crooked or something !-- Caps is kicking in so who knows ?


----------



## mrcane

Have a great day out Ness ...
      Hopper Happy Father's day to you also..Nice you have the day off...enjoy....
Keef got two of the BPU X BB going looking good..


----------



## Keef

It do like what I do !--- The Widow is back though trying to show it's stuff !-- She may be old but she a force to be reasoned with !--- They children are something else !--


----------



## Keef

I got a GG#4 to sex soon !-- Hope it's  a boy !-- I got a girl but GG#4 on my T.E
 Or the Widow gonna be killer !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning and Happy Father's Day everyone. Rose, thank you. My son went to work early this morning, but I saw him as he was leaving. We went to breakfast yesterday. I've worked all kinds of holidays over the years and know what it is like, so it was nice that we did something together, even if it wasn't today.
His gf has been asking about seeing the grow. I just say nothing when she asks. I waited until they left this morning before I watered the plants. Nothing much planned for the day. I know the dogs want to go for a walk, but 3 large dogs pulling in different directions is a bit much.


----------



## Keef

She knows it's there might as well show it to her Umbra !--- Overcast with rain so no dog walking !- I got treated sprouts that live - I've already got another batch of seed be treated maybe Tuesday !-- Made a big step forward with this last batch !-- I might have done it again and looks like I'm where I need to be with my technique !-- The Frankenplant will be mine !--


----------



## Keef

That is nice weed !--- Hey I was dusting that Bubblicious with some pollen and that BPU-X-B.B.  was right there and I thought someone else might want some BPU-X-B.B. seed  so dusted a lower limb of it too ! 
Dog I got plenty pollen when U ready !-- Long as he's still blooming I'll just keep collecting it !---


----------



## Keef

See if I did this right !--1st. The cloning station / nursery ---2nd the row of boxes in the walk in closet grow wait for plants to be spread out !--3rd is the box that ran away ahead of the others --Last dark pic is the box in bloom --Don't know when I flipped it !--It'll be ready when it's ready ! 

View attachment 20160619_132253_001.jpg


View attachment 20160619_131858.jpg


View attachment 20160619_132005_001.jpg


View attachment 20160619_132118_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

When I get the six boxes in that closet full and the plants get big enough-- I flip the whole room !


----------



## mrcane

Nice Brother , Does this keep you and DD..in smoke most of the year???
  I am shooting for weed independence..that's all
   Got the 11 girls outside now...oops got a clone that is making it also...they got mixed up so could be BPU X BB or GDP X BR anyway it might make it also....
..Another puff and I better get busy....


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn its hot outside.  Now i gotta drink more cold beer. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Little cooler down here Hopper !--Got waves of showers between sun !
Cane weed Independence is always the 1st goal !-- We were almost there before the bug wars !-- but this should easily supply us once it's  up and running again !-- Before the bugs almost wiped us out I was running a rotation and moving some to bloom every couple weeks !-- Now I'm just waiting for them to get bigger enough to fill the room and flip it !-- I got that other test box in bloom trying to figure some stuff out before I flip the closet !--- Next is 3 rows or so of box / light combos in the spare room !--- Planning on 20 more boxes !--- Lots of fab work !--- Use what I got to veg and bloom in the spare room !


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra I watched the operating video on that Simply "C" CO2 extractor! --- Not much can go Wrong and the only problem I see is the one ounce capacity !--Might be fine for U and your ultrasonic dry ice hash !--It'd hold an ounce of hash and give U e-cig cartridge ready hash oil !--- No doubt I can get one to Texas !-- Upgrade to a quarter pound capacity !


----------



## Keef

Cane I don't think U understand !-- I can harvest those boxes 5 times a year once I get rolling !-- Over and over !-- So I'm thinking  that'll probably be enough to supply us !--- I want a CO2 extractor but it cost $3,500 and the 1/4 lb. Upgrade for another $2,500 !--- I bet it is just a larger pressure tube to hold more !-- I ain't 't ordering the upgrade !--- I wait till it gets here and maybe get a local machine shop to turn me a bigger tube !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Cane I don't think U understand !-- I can harvest those boxes 5 times a year once I get rolling !-- Over and over !-- So I'm thinking  that'll probably be enough to supply us !--- I want a CO2 extractor but it cost $3,500 and the 1/4 lb. Upgrade for another $2,500 !--- I bet it is just a larger pressure tube to hold more !-- I ain't 't ordering the upgrade !--- I wait till it gets here and maybe get a local machine shop to turn me a bigger tube !


For the investment vs returns, I think the heated press, rosin tech is a better buy.


----------



## Keef

I don't know Umbra ? --- That CO2 oil goes right into e-cig cartridges !---We gonna be dealing with a different crowd !--- U came into an industry that was established !---It will be several years before people tire of the novelty of hash oil cartridges !-- Sure I'll keep some flowers but awhile I'll make oil and take the finacial hit for security !---Besides I just grow as much as it takes to meet me financial goal !--- When they tire of oil I'll have flowers !--- but Tetra oil dude ?


----------



## Keef

Got to consider what NCH said about branding ?--- I grow it --Run it thru the Simply C and fill cartridges --Heat seal the cartridges in retail packaging  with a trademark !-- Then wholesale !-- No reason in the world to make anything stronger than about 70% THC !---


----------



## mrcane

Keef here is a pic of the GDP X BR..that Santa brought ...the little new growth has some color to it.. 

View attachment 1623.jpg


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Damn its hot outside.  Now i gotta drink more cold beer. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Really comfortable here having tea and papaya on the patio...when the clouds came off the mountains ..you could see fresh snow...June that's encouraging..we have lost quite a few glaciers in the park...


----------



## Keef

Pretty Cane !-- Looks like she was in 18/6 when U moved her outside !-- Move them outside and they start flowering but then switch back to veg again !-- That color probably from at least a 10 degree different between night and day !--- She gonna be gorgeous in full bloom !---


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Keef here is a pic of the GDP X BR..that Santa brought ...the little new growth has some color to it..


 
Cane that is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Keef

Full Moon !-- I got the tub warming up !---Still got a stiff shoulder blade !-- Finish this pipe and go watch the moon loosen up some !--Those water jets do help !---Back to the pipe !


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Had a good time at the BD party.  But, I'm sure glad I am home.  Now, I got to fine my pipe and I have a soda.


----------



## Keef

Wait till U see her in the fall Nes !--- I got to get this grow going and see if I can get a few of those seed to germ for me !--- I got more seed varieties than room right now !-- but when I get me a nice tetra male to turn loose on all the girls and and do a seed run ---I be making triploids!--They might be sterile cause 3 won't divide evenly but U gotta know those seed will be for genetic doubling !---


----------



## umbra

Cane, very nice. Keef, the color in those will show no matter what temp difference there is. These beans were in very high demand when I gave them away at cannazon. They are getting old and getting harder to germinate. I'm glad that some have germinated and are growing well. Green mojo.


----------



## ness

O:K, I want to known how you keep a plant producing year after year?  I mean after it come into full bloom and ready to harvest, do you cut all the stems and just keep water the main stem and there will grow again.  Or, do you cut the stem off at the bottom and it grows back again?  Found my pipe.  And, I'm ready for a smoke.


----------



## ness

Yes indeed that hit the spot :bong2:


----------



## ness

Going to watch a little TV, then hit the sack.  Keef enjoy the full moon in your hot tub.  Good night.


----------



## mrcane

Hey thanks all that was one of six that made it and thank goodness it was a girl....Umbra thanks for breeding hopefully I can keep it going....
 Full moon... Keef no farting in the tub....
....Goodnight Ness.......
.............. gonna be a clear night..:48:....enjoy...


----------



## Keef

Yes it did !-- 15 minutes floating around 101 degree water with those jets !--- Man that's nice !--Umbra U know I still got some seed -- just got to deal with what I got now !-- In a month or so I just start some anyway !-- Got some other stuff I'm just dying to start too !--If  I have trouble!--- I know somebody who got one !

Nes-- U know my Widow be 3 years old this August and she going strong !--- The way I do it is by having with 2 grow areas !--Veg and bloom - When a plant is still around 8 inches - a foot tall is put it into 12/12 light to sex it !-- Normally killing the males !--- I then put the girls back in 18/6 and it goes back into the veg cycle but I now know its a girl so I start cutting pieces off and rooting them out !-- When I have some rooted "clones" I can start sending some to bloom !--- As long as I have a piece in veg I can make as many clones from it as I want ! But I prefer cuts from a plant about 3 weeks into bloom-- I been doing that for a long time !-- Do it long as I want to keep the girls !-- I like to play " Beat your momma" --When breeding -- children got to be better than mom to stay !--Doing this my way I can breed my plants as many times as I want !---


----------



## Keef

U got it Cane !-- It's  sexed and U got all summer to take cuts !-- Get one inside and into veg and she yours !-- Lots of us tried to start GDP-x-Black Rose --U the only one to get one up and it's  a girl !-- Treasure it cause I think it's  gonna rock your world !-- When I try to start some more --If I get a male we'll make some seed !


----------



## Keef

Been listening to Southern music tonight !--- Lynyrd Skynyrd --- concert !-- Needle and the Spoon !-- Curtis Low !-- Freebird! -- 3 Steps !--


----------



## umbra

Bob Dylan played in Berkley on Thurs night and he did a cover of Freebird. He butchered it beyond recognition.


----------



## mrcane

Poor Bob, be getting old,some of them guys just don't know when to give it up...Sure loved his old stuff...


----------



## Keef

Eric Clapton just released a album !--- Ain't nothing sloppy about Slow Hand !--And David Gilmour of Pink Floyd --- Have heard Upon an Island (?) They both still got it !


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Poor Bob, be getting old,some of them guys just don't know when to give it up...Sure loved his old stuff...


He's doing a few Frank Sinatra covers...and he just doesn't have the voice for it.


----------



## oldfogey8

I saw Bob Dylan with the Dead back in the 80's(Tom Petty and the Heartbrakers were his band and they were great). Great studio songs. Awful live. It was like he didn't care that people spent $30 or $50 to come see him butcher his own songs.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.     Dragging butt this morning.     Everytime I catch a break, Monday slaps me in the face.


----------



## WeedHopper

Never cared for Bob Dylans voice,,,loved his songs though. Pink Floyd was one of my Favs. Morning Potheads.yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Yeah hopper, his songs are great.    But he had a voice that just didn't deliver.    I was not a fan of Joplin either


----------



## St_Nick

Good  morning growers! Sure hope it's cooler Weather man says 90 It was 92 and my poor dog wouldn't even go outside. Have a rip!:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Gonna be a hot one !--- Time for the Wake and Bake! --- Then the pharming!


----------



## Keef

I might live now !-- Who was that who ask me how I planned to get a Pink Kush clone from Canada to Texas--A flying carpet ?---  Ain't that hard ya'll !-- I'd put a baggie around the dirt and secure it with a twist tie or something --Put it in a Tupperware container-- Put the container in a vacuum seal bag --package put my fake name and return address on it --pay cash and  send it out overnight !--- Bet cha I can get a live GG#4 to Washington State from Texas !---Practice for the Pink Kush !--- Only problem for me is my roots are bare so U have to get them settled in dirt first !


----------



## Keef

I see U down there Dala !-- 
I got an experiment I want to run soon !-- I need to know if I can take a cut put it in a package as mentioned and 24-30 hours later get it out the package and into a cloner with some Revive and Foliar feeding and see if I can root it !--- I'm betting I can !---We'll see !--- That would make exchanging genetics easy !-- Cut off a piece and overnight it !--Can it be done ?


----------



## umbra

Ok Keef, you just stumbled on the clone secret that only a few have figured out. If you send a clone in dirt with roots, it's manufacturing a controlled substance. But if you ship clones with no roots, wrapped in a damp paper towel it is simply possession because it has no roots, it's not considered a plant. Yes people ship clones this way.
At one point, Rare Dankness, a seed company based in CO, moved it's seed making operation to Spain. They shipped clones to Spain so they had the same breeding stock. Of course, CO legalized cannabis and Rare Dankness moved everything back to CO.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- U make me figure all this  stuff on my own !-- It's hard !-- I knew it could be done and I was prepared to prove it !---Good deal !--- I think the hardest part is walking in to ship the package !--- I 've always used a fake name ad return addy and pay with cash !--Once I walk out it can't be traced back to me !--- Should the po-po want to deliver a dirty package -- I don't know this person and as far as I'm concerned someone sent me something to get me in trouble! --- They Know this so at most they just stop shipment and look for the sender !--- I've never even had a package stopped and I shipped dirty packages more than twice !-- I use UPS or Fed Ex -- It is not profitable to be inspecting millions of packages !-- For me it's  just double vacpack in a box and gone !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop! My weekend has started! That full moon brought too many deliveries last night-- I'm beat! Hot tub, weed at the beach! No worries mate! I will move again! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466282797331.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

Yes Keef, when I send cuts that's they way they go and I prefer to receive them that way too. I'll do the rooting.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C...slept in,the chickens are out...they gonna have to hang out till I get right....:48;....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, maybe it's wrong, but still funny. I better get myself to bed before I start trouble! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466139120556.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

For some reason I find Judas Priest kinda funny. They sound all tough, but their videos crack me up. Such bad guys!


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane - Dala !--- This is all new to me !-- I guess it's  been about 3 years since I found out I could get good seed online !--- I'm learning fast but U got to give the brother a break !-- 

Hey Cane when U ready to round up them chicken just get some chicken food and call them back into the pen !
It's gonna Take me all summer to sort out what I got in the grow room !-- Got stuff to sex and no place to do it right now !-- I'm not giving up my Zombie Juice work space !-- I'm too close !


----------



## Keef

D.D. U better go to bed U heathen !


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Whoop! Whoop! My weekend has started! That full moon brought too many deliveries last night-- I'm beat! Hot tub, weed at the beach! No worries mate! I will move again!



Should have at least dried Keefs hair. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

That's  my new look Hopper !-- U finally off for a day ? -- It's  hell hot out there !-- We lucky to have a steady breeze off the Gulf but it's already 90 !


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> For some reason I find Judas Priest kinda funny. They sound all tough, but their videos crack me up. Such bad guys!


that maybe because the lead singer is gay. he started all the black leather to make a statement as to that fact but everybody took it to say bad boy.


----------



## yarddog

Yo ofc!     Nice and mild today.   Only 92.        Got offered a part time job at a shop near my house.     I don't want to go to work after I get off work, but the job is good, money good too.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Happy fathers day giggy and all the rest of you dads.  CBD's are pretty awesome Giggy. Those are some nice  colas you have up there. I hope your shoulder feels better.
> 
> thank you rose, i hope i'm starting to get a handle on the new setup. as for the shoulder i'm trying to get into see a specialist, i don't think i can take it much longer.
> Looks like a pretty day here today, my girls out in the yard are hungry. Guess i better feed them.
> Wake and bake has started my peeps.





nes said:


> Nice buds giggy.  :48:


thank you nes.


----------



## WeedHopper

WeedHopper said:


> Should have at least dried Keefs hair. :rofl:


 yep,,im off for the day cause i took it off,,lol
I been working on my yard,,,but damn is it hot. this heat takes watering my veggies allot,,or they will turn to dust. yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Dala can work it !
What I used to tell them at work Hopper was --- Something goes wrong ? -- Your fault ? --My fault ? --Nobody fault ---- I'm going home ! -- but when I was younger I worked in a machine shop from 6 am -2 pm then worked with a framing crew in afternoon evening !-- and sold weed on the weekend !-- Sometimes I made more on the weekend than I made at both jobs during the week !--- Buy kilo bricks and break it down !-- Supplied the 3 dealers !-- U bring me money I give U more weed ! --- Anyone find out where U get it we done !--


----------



## Keef

Caught my neighbor gone and got a window unit installed into the bathroom window with the grow !-- I have a problem with air exchange back there and the temp is running about 85 and I got more lights to hang ! --We good now !-- See what I have to run it at to drop it at little !-- I'd be happier if I could drop it into the 70's !-- but --This will have to do !--


----------



## Keef

Watching Heart perform  Dreamboat Annie live at the Orpheum! ---


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Just getting up and about.  Stay up till 4:30 this morning now I'm dragging.  Got to get my head right.  I'm in a fog.  Time for my wake and bake.


----------



## Keef

Taking a break !-- Morning Nes !-- We old we sleep when we want !--- Got my air temp down to 80 in the grow room and still dropping !-- I can get 80 with 3 more lights I'll be tickled pink !--- Dam that hot tub gonna use a lot of power !--- Nice cover for my power usage !--- I cut the power to the tub unless we using it !


----------



## umbra

Well back in NJ I had a MIG, TIG welders, plasma cutter, 80 gal compressor, a Bridgeport Milling machine, sand blasting booth, and a spray booth. There was an investigation into my electrical use @ $300/month. In cali I hit $1500/month and nobody cares.


----------



## Keef

See what I mean ? -- In a prohibition state it is more than throwing some lights up and some seed in the dirt !--- That is why I have to learn to work with mid range LEDs !--- There's only so much power I dare pull with raising suspicions !-- The next move will be getting rid of the electric water heater --clothes dryer and stove !--Replace them with natural gas appliances !---Should drop power usage enough to cover a few more lights !-- NCH said it would be about production cost !--- They forcing me to get good at it ! ---
Umbra --U had a Bridgeport milling machine ? --- I spent may hours running one ! --- Aluminum extrusion dies about ruined me !-- Had to see what U were doing with a dental mirror and looking in the mirror everything was backwards !-- Ran a lot of wire thru a MIG but never a TIG !--


----------



## Keef

I got a runt from some treated seed been strange since it come up !--Anyway He growing balls under 18/6 !--So bye !---He was not  da one anyway !-- That other one ? --We watching it !-- U think Umbra the only one to leave something out on occasion ? --- Tell them to go ahead and blow the whistle !--- It's too late to stop me now !--


----------



## yarddog

$300 a month??  Phhss.    I pay $350 plus in the 2 or 3 hottest months of the summer.   Every year.


----------



## Keef

I do close to that every month !-- Before the hot tub !-- 3 bedroom- central air -all electric !--- I shouldn't raise an eyebrow ! --


----------



## Keef

Hey according to the BPM ( that's  the One of the local economic indicators ) ---Looks like it's  gonna be a record year at the beach !--( BPM = Bikinis Per Mile )-

--I live at the beach --grow weed and brew wine !---It's  good to be Keef ! --


----------



## Keef

Tina Turner! -- Live in Holland !--- Nut Bush Mississippi ?--Proud Mary ? --- Musta been 70 and still rocking the house !
Did I mention I might bee a wee ,teensy bit lit ?


----------



## umbra

Been watching netflix movie on Jaco Pastorius. I was fortunate enough to see him with Weather Report. I have quite a few friends that are musicians. Some are full time musicians and some have a 9 to 5 job and play nights/weekends. The full time musicians have taken all kinds of jobs to help pay the bills while they live to play. I see myself in this same category, only as a grower. Here in Cali, everybody grows. Some do it part time with a reg 9 to 5 and others its a full time gig. Just the way my mind works or something.


----------



## Keef

I'm sure there must be others in town that grow but I don't know any !--- Mostly they are blind to anything except they've heard weed is legal in Colorado and California! -- They don't know about edibles !-- Some may have heard of this stuff U call hash !-- They got no idea that U can smoke hash oil in an e-cig cartridge !-- They never smoked good weed in they life !--- It'll be 10 years before Texas catches up !--- but we can't have people coming to Texas --especially to the beach and go home saying Texas can't grow weed !-- I need to represent !--- Not just for me but for the O.F.C. !


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll got to teach me stuff !--- Anyone else use these kinda scissors? 

View attachment 20160620_195602_001.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning all you (us) pot smokers.   Time for me to turn wrenches and get dirty.    

Keef, those look like they would work well.     Small blades.   And it is sprung too       might have to try a pair out one day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummmmm,,,hot coffee. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  The day has started.  Having a problem with my grow.  The leaf are starting to wilt and dieing off from bottom up.  I don't want to lose my grow.  Does anyone have any ideas in what is going on?  I'll take pictures when lights come on and send them on site.  Time for Wake and Bake.  Yes, coffee and a bowl coming up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## yarddog

Nes, could be a lot of things.     Some pics will help


----------



## Keef

I just posted this pic in Dog's grow journal since he thinking about some water pharming !-- This is most of my water pharming kit !--- Do U think I got what I need ?-- Any questions ? --If so when D.D. get up U can ask her !-- I do the nutes she does the additives !--Not pictured are nematodes and sea weed Foliar spray ! 

View attachment 20160621_095902.jpg


----------



## Keef

The Cal/Mag is ONLY used with Reverse Osmosis water !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning All ....Cool & cloudy ....Nice cup of Chai Tea....And some fruit..
    Keef ..just some dirt & **** for me ...Please


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning all....pot butter coffee and a huge day wrecker brownie......and loading a big bowl of Hippy Slayer....some days you just need to go all out.......Today is dedicated to the knee of Rose.......I'm gonna see things today! Peace


----------



## Keef

Yep Cane !-- I'm jealous but we where we at !--but most of that stuff in the pic is stuff a dirt pharmer should have too !-- U got a sick plant hit it with Golden Tree --Mighty Wash --EM-1 ? -- My tap water has 230 ppm of who knows what ? --- The pH is 8.5 !--- Everything outside is exposed to high salt levels !---Can't grow weed in salty sand !--- I had to get a RO system !-- RO system is like distilled water !--It has nothing in it !-- Soil and most water and or dirt has enough Cal Mag !-- I got no dirt or well water !-- Can't grow weed without Cal Mag but most take it for granted !-- So I have to add it !--- It would be easy to just say U can't grow weed in the badlands !-- but I learned how !-- Now I'm starting to get good at it !


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> $300 a month??  Phhss.    I pay $350 plus in the 2 or 3 hottest months of the summer.   Every year.



  We put 20 solar panels on the roof, just got our bill yesterday all we had to pay was the hook up fee $20.00  And we banked 400 Kw which is about two months summer useage or about one month in the winter "lights on" plus we will get paid an initiative of 15 cents a Kw that we produce through the year...
  20 top of the line Panels"this year" all said and done with Gov. tax credit 20K....


----------



## mrcane

Morning Dala.......
       Keek We do what we have to do to grow..
     Too Rose's knee .....:48:


----------



## Keef

I heard that Cane !-- That is too cool about the solar panels !--- They got us because the meter that puts your power back in the grid is forbidden down here !--- Nothing mixes thier power  with the power company!
I got a south facing roof that could collect lots of power and wind lots and lots of wind !----Bastids ! --Sucks !


----------



## Dalahaze

yep thats the only reason we have not went solar and wind is the nastys wont let us here yet....but that may be changing soon.....my bill would not be near as high if they would just let me use solar to begin with.......


----------



## mrcane

Texas..the energy capital of the world...they got ya...


----------



## Keef

Yup !-They do but since the price of oil hitting bottom and lots of companies hurting !--Texas hurting !---No state tax here because of the income from oil revenues !--- This was right on top the Eagle Ford Shale oil boom !-- Hopper say Texas won't ever go legal ?-- The price of oil stays low and U will see a green Texas before U know it !--- Money talks !---B--S walks !--- The need to refill it's  deleted coffers gonna turn Texas green !-- They look at California and Colorado's tax income from weed taxes and do the math !-- They gonna do it within 2 years !--Recreational !


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog when U want that pollen?  --Trips is still going strong !-- U asked how long it would keep ? --I can send U some now but if U don't need it for awhile I'll get another paper pollen bag and start collecting in it !-- Have it as fresh as I can for U ?--Give U a longer shelf life !---


----------



## yarddog

I your going to have trips around for a bit, I'll just wait.   I'd rather swap my grow first.    Thanks keef.


----------



## Keef

Dam !-- I hate to do this but it's  Rose !-- I could go to jail for this !-- Rose no one knows but it should help !-- Take a small amount of your CBD -RSO --and less than 10% that amount DMSO-- If U have any Chondroiton and Glucosamine - Crush a tablet of each into the compound !--- Add enough Everclear to make a thin rub !--filter use all around the knee !-- DMSO is a solvent that takes other things across the skin and into the blood stream !-- It is also sometimes used as a muscle / joint rub alone !-- The Chondroiton and Glucosamine are not a problem but know one is sure what all the compounds are in RSO --They will be absorbed into your system !-- but just because we don't know didn't stop Rick Simpson did it ?-- This is the best I got Rose !--


----------



## Keef

Wait Rose U truly allergic to alcohol ? -- If so  I don't know what to do !--Sorry !-- Get better soon !

Hey Dog --No problem !--- I got Elvis in Veg too !-- Remember what Umbra and Dala said about shipping  fresh cuts of a plant !-- If U could root a cut I bet green Santa could get U a piece of Elvis !-- Bloom him when U want ?--- but I'll have pollen for U !-- I've got another GG#4 to sex !-- Hoping for a male !--Now that should work well with your Blue !


----------



## Dalahaze

Rose has not been in the OFC since 6/19....has anyone spoke to her, is she ok?


----------



## Dalahaze

why cant i see her commenting Keef?


----------



## Keef

Cane said something about Rose's knee and I thought he'd got a PM or something and she was laid up with her knee !-- Ya'll know my mind ain't right !-- Where's Rose ?


----------



## Keef

She logged on right now Dala !-- Hey Rose !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I can root.    Had good success when I went with the little bubble cloner I made.    You want to practice sedning a cut??


----------



## Keef

That I do Dog !-- When we do it ---U want anything else ?-- I do have a few girls too !-- bubble cloner works just fine !--I thought U were still having heat issues !


----------



## umbra

1 thing about the DMSO...it smells like garlic, so you will leave a trace of you where ever you go


----------



## umbra

Dalahaze said:


> Rose has not been in the OFC since 6/19....has anyone spoke to her, is she ok?


 She was online earlier today.


----------



## yarddog

keef, i can get away with the heat. my spare bedroom with the grow in it is running about 80 degrees. i think ill be fine. you know,, i think ill take a few cuts tonight and run them, just to be sure. ill be trying out the jiffy pucks very soon. within two weeks. so either way ill be good. as for other cuts,  you just send what you want. whatever you like, ill be glad to give em a go!


----------



## Keef

We'll work it out Dog !--- I tell U a secret about clones Dog ! -- I thought it was just me but I heard someone else say it !---I throw out as many or more cuts than I finish !--- Take the best !--Leave the rest !--- I'd Prefer to take several  clones and choose the best one to grow out !--


----------



## WeedHopper

No Keef Hopper didnt say Texas would NEVER  go Legal,,,what i said was Texas will never go Legal untill all these OLD *** Reefer Madness asshats die off. Thats a fact. They will fight Legalization untill their last stinking breath. Lol


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !--- Never is a long time !-- I think when it comes down to it greed will change they mind !
They gonna kick off the CBD thing beginning on the first of the year !--- I don't think those people are getting into farming CBDs out of the goodness of they heart !---They want a foot in the door and be established when prohibition ends !--Ain't a big stretch to switch from Charlotte's Web to the Dank !--- They ain't dumb !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser i agree wit ya. Texas could make a killing with Taxes,,,freaking dumbasses.


----------



## ness

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=236224&stc=1&d=1466539244

I don't know if this picture upload work.  I will see. 

View attachment 100_0191.JPG


----------



## Keef

I be waiting to see how they gonna package this CBD oil !----Maybe get some bottles ? -  Perhaps some outlaw oil with plenty THC sold in the Grey area ?---No I think I wait !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  I was wondering if anybody know want is going on with the above picture?


----------



## WeedHopper

Almost looks like nute burn.


----------



## Keef

D.D. say nutes or bugs -- Plant will also take nutes from the bottom leaves in order to feed the new growth !
Sometimes the nutes can be there but because of the pH it can get locked out !-- Dirt pharmer got to help U with this one !--Looks like several things happening to me !


----------



## Keef

It does Hopper but those white spots concern me !--


----------



## Keef

Find that White spot on that  leaf finger and follow the vein down to the edge of the leaf !-- I think I see spider legs reaching out from under the leaf !


----------



## ness

WH, Keef, D.D. I think you are right I thought, I put to much nutes on when. I feed them. but, I was not sure.  Now, that sound like the problem. I will replant in bigger pot when the sun goes down more.  I'm, so. out of it today, feel like I'm going crazy.  One of those days.  OH, I'm so uptight.   I need to chill.  Time for a bowl.


----------



## WeedHopper

The reason i say that,,,is i use to add enough nutes to get a Little of whats called,, Turn and Burn. Then i would back off just a tad ,,,and i knew they were getting all they could handle. Always worked for me.


----------



## Keef

Water it until it runs out the pot Nes --I mean flood it !-- That's  called flushing !-- If U get to much of anything it helps wash it out !--- Hope U feel better !


----------



## ness

Thank You WeedHopper.  I got to go fine a chill pill.  Have a Great Day, OFC.


----------



## ness

Thank You, Keef, I'm going to repot them and water on the heavy side, I think it is time anyways.  I just can lose my one female, now, it would be heart breaking.


----------



## Keef

Nes we gotta teach U to clone !-- Order U an aquarium pump with tubing and a bubbler stone !--- That's  all U need to buy !--- Get a bucket or container and a piece of thin Styrofoam !-- Poke a hole in the Styrofoam !--Then take a 3 or 4 inches off a lower limb --Any limb !-- Stick the cut off piece in the hole in the Styrofoam -- Make sure stem stick out at least an inch or so !-- Float the cut leaves up in the container !-- Turn that bubbler on and about 8-10 day you'll have roots !--Now U got 2 plants !-- Same plant U just got 2 copies !


----------



## Keef

I'll be running about a dozen of Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. this cycle !-- All the same plant !--and I can do it as long as I want !-- Long as I got one copy I make as many plants as I want !


----------



## Keef

That the first thing I do after sexing is to start rooting cuttings (or taking clones) !--- I don't bloom something I don't have several rooted pieces in veg !


----------



## yarddog

Well I got my job.  As long as I pass a drug test.    Time to put my quick fix to the test.    Haha.   12 hours a week, half mile from my house.    Not a bad side job.     It's bad when even a part time gig makes you drug test.    You can thank the insurance company's for that.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog just cheat ain't none of thier business anyway !--

Hey can I rock some Aero ? -- Nes 3 of those 4 plants are cuttings from the same plant !--- Making some more F-2--- BPU-X-B.B. seed and also bred Trips to Bubblicious! --Anyway 3 BPU-X-B.B. and one Bubblicious in the box ! 

View attachment 20160621_161506.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef rocking it!!!
Nes, this is what you can make.   I have roughly $20 or less in this.   Probably closer to $15.      I have slits cut in the foam for the clones.


----------



## yarddog

I'm trading this for my hydro supplies.   Lol.


----------



## Keef

It all spends Dog !-- That's  just the grow piggy bank !-- Time to make a withdrawal !

It's coming together ---I need to check what my temp is going to run didn't need to but we spread them out anyway !-- Looking for fall !-- Got more plants than I need so I'll keep the best ! 

View attachment 20160621_175211_001.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Today's forecast: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466549796367.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dog it looks like that bubble cloner will be good to the last drop !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Dog just cheat ain't none of thier business anyway !--
> 
> Hey can I rock some Aero ? -- Nes 3 of those 4 plants are cuttings from the same plant !--- Making some more F-2--- BPU-X-B.B. seed and also bred Trips to Bubblicious! --Anyway 3 BPU-X-B.B. and one Bubblicious in the box !


 
Beautiful Keef,  Yes, I do have a clone setup,  Just, can't have a lot of plants growing as of yet.  So, I will clone next grow or maybe after awhile, I will cut a piece off of one of the best plant.  The four in the bathroom look weak.  Mojo :farm:


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  I have settle down.  Still have to cook a late supper.  Grilling pork out tonight.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Keef rocking it!!!
> Nes, this is what you can make. I have roughly $20 or less in this. Probably closer to $15. I have slits cut in the foam for the clones.


 
Thanks yarddog very interesting.  It looks simple to make.


----------



## Keef

Get that pork on the grill --Fire that pipe up and relax Nes ! -- 
I got a new food dehydrator-- Weed need to be bone dry for that CO2 extractor !--Plus dried fruits and veggies --jerky -- Been wanting one awhile !--


----------



## ness

Nice set up keef.  Every one have a great night.


----------



## yarddog

Keef! Cuz you got eyes!! Looks like a leg to me


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey Dog just cheat ain't none of thier business anyway !--
> 
> Hey can I rock some Aero ? -- Nes 3 of those 4 plants are cuttings from the same plant !--- Making some more F-2--- BPU-X-B.B. seed and also bred Trips to Bubblicious! --Anyway 3 BPU-X-B.B. and one Bubblicious in the box !



It looks like a Boat with portals,,and the boat crashed and hit shore and then Beautiful Weed grew all over it...Nice Job Bro
And yes Weedhopper is high. This Juicey Fruit is awesome Dank. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Dog --Second look I think it is just something on the stem behind the leaf ! -- but show look like it !


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Today's forecast:



Im gonna punch him in the throat,, ifen i ever meet him. Bastage,,its way to hot here.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I want 6 like that !--- Early too lots can happen !--- but for beginner lights and nutes I'm happy with them !-- Just don't tell nobody I haven't changed the nute solution in a month just top it off !--and I won't till harvest !--- 12 gallons can supply the nutes and obsorb all the waste from the plant till then !


----------



## Keef

Karate Chop Hopper ? -- I like it !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> Keef! Cuz you got eyes!! Looks like a leg to me



Don't mistake good eyes for paranoia!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cloning-- gotta go! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466283308834.jpg


----------



## Keef

I looked at an X-ray once and told the tech to take the water bottle off the patients belly and take another picture !--- I heard the Doctor behind me say it's  not on his belly !-- Go get that girl with the little hands and don't tell her why we want her !-- She'll just cry when she finds out !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I looked at an X-ray once and told the tech to take the water bottle off the patients belly and take another picture !--- I heard the Doctor behind me say it's  not on his belly !-- Go get that girl with the little hands and don't tell her why we want her !-- She'll just cry when she finds out !



:rofl: :48:  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Up to her elbow and crying !-This was not the first or last time !-All the doctor has to say is --can U reach it ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just FYI-- 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466284044720.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Good evening...busy digging today...put eight in the ground and three in pots...here's a quick peak...
     Little puff before sleep..:48: 

View attachment 20160621_195934.jpg


View attachment 20160621_200157.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody is well. did yall piss rosebud off? i sent her a pm yesterday and seen she was logged in but not posting. hope shes feeling ok. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Dalahaze

Yea Giggy, I have not seen her post in a few days, but I looked and she was on this am....so ya dunno whats up, hope all is well fosure.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....Giggy, Dala.....:48:
    ....


----------



## mrcane

Heading out to Tai Chi..
.Have a great day ...Rose hope that you are fine....
.....We all love you........


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Ugh !


----------



## Keef

Do some Tai Chi for me too Cane !--- I'm stiff and sore !-- Got my lights hung yesterday and the plants spread out and the temp is gonna be fine !-- I was concerned that firing up 3 more lights would bring my heat up !-- Put that window unit in and the temp is running lower than it was !-- 
I can tell by the jug that I been checked off on Cherry wine !--D.D. can't stand an empty cloner and I see she filled it up last night !---


----------



## Keef

Need to get my mind right and move a little better !--It's Zombie Juice day !-- When your big mouth jumps up and says --I gonna make a tetra !-- Then Yo smart a** got to deliver !--I didn't know it would be this hard !-- Perfect everything don't mean squat !-- U got to keep coming back with your hat in your hand hoping the gods of dank will grant your petition for a Frankenplant !--


----------



## Keef

I'm stoned and bored !-- Where ya at O.F.C. ?--- I'm over 90 outside !--- I ain't going out there !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for missing me you peeps. I was stupid busy this week and now stupid tired.

Looks like you have done fine without me.. chatty, you guys.. love it.

Cane, those plants look nice. congrats on getting them in.

Giggy, i finally got back to you, forgive my lateness.

My plants are growing now... happy solstice!


----------



## Keef

We was worried about U Rose !-- Take a nap !-- All I could picture was them doing carpentry work on your knee !--Lots of peeps have good results from a total knee replacement!


----------



## Rosebud

good morning Keef, they won't do "elective" surgery on me after the "incident"  If i had knee replacement you all would have known. 

My plants are lifting their leaves to the sky this morning. I love that.


----------



## Keef

I'm happy for U Rose !-- I had to find out if I could run 6 LEDs in a walk in closet and still keep a decent temp !--  We good !-- Now it's  growing time !-- We get this one box harvested and we'll be over the hump !-- We  fought the bug wars and won !-- Now we just got to organize it so the Dank  flows properly!


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats keef.. keep on doood.


----------



## Keef

D.D. say since I'm germing seed for the Juice maybe we could start a few regular seed !--- We can only start a few so the negotiations began !-- We agreed --GDP-x-Black Rose --- Got to start Nurse Larry !-- Then it got nasty !--- I wanted -- Hoe Berry and Bubba Mamma !---She say No !--- I threw the typical Keef fit to no avail !--and negotiations deteriorated !--  Those sound like something a southern boy would grow !--I got to represent! --- This ain't over !


----------



## giggy

rose if you do have knee replacement they have a new way of doing it. they square the ends of the bones and glue a rubber pad on both, heal twice as fast and less problems. i was told about this about 4 years ago. if i ever have mine done it will be this way unless they come up with a better one then this. i am going to look into the jell shot made of rooster cone to see if it will help me.


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Good evening...busy digging today...put eight in the ground and three in pots...here's a quick peak...
> Little puff before sleep..:48:


 cane, so, beautiful. Your going to have a jungle.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy - Nes ? --- Cane gonna grow a weed hedge !-- Watch him get all bonsai on it !--  
I bet I could grow the hell out some Bubba Mamma and Hoe Berry !---


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon peeps.  Happy to see everybody grow is doing good.  I may a mistake in feeding my young plants to much.  I took most of the dirt from the roots of three small plates and repotted them.  Then water them down good.  We will see if that snaps them back into growing.  If not I will start more seeds.  And, then, I will clone one or two.  :tokie:I'm learning.


----------



## ness

Hello Rose what did you do to your knee?  I have to get my knees replace.  Dr says they are short.  Just waiting for the right time.  Got to order a bed to put in the living room.  The bed I have is four feet high and I have to use a block to get into it.  That is not going to work with knee replacements.  Rose mist you. :farm:


----------



## ness

Hello Keef, I sitting here rolling cig.  Going to quit two week before my knee replacement and that when I quit this very bad habit and that will be that the end of cigs. Then, I got house work to do.  Or, I might just watch movies.


----------



## ness

Time for a bowl with my coffee. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes I smoked for 30 years and quit but took the easy way out !--- I get my  nicotine from an e-cig !-- Been smoking an e-cig for 4-5 years !--- No more ash trays and I'll whip it out anywhere cause the sign say "No Smoking" ---This is a vape pen --I am not smoking! --- I had been banned from smoking in the house a long time ago !-- Now I got my vape pen hanging around my neck and when I want a puff I just take one ! --No one is really gonna notice when I switch to hash oil cartridges !-- Nes let me look around --I got a box of parts and pieces of e-cig batteries and stuff --Let me see if I can fix U up with a system !--- I use some high dollar e-cig liquid with high nicotine --Cost $30 for 30 mils. --- I use about 2-3 mils a day !--Compare that with $5 a pack !--


----------



## ness

Keef how do you make your hash oil?  I love hash.


----------



## Keef

I do get a deep discount for buying in volume! -- Ends up costing me less than a dollar a day !--  I have a recipe to make it much cheaper and it's  easy but this is my brand now !-- I used to spend $30 a week or more -- now it's $5-6 and I'm happy with it !


----------



## Keef

Nes I can yet but there's  this desk top CO2 machine that uses CO2 to extract pure clean hash oil !--- I banged my head trying to figure out how to make a an extract I could use in an e-cig !--- It works as is coming  out a CO2 extractor! -- It's very popular with the young !--- I've had the opportunity to sample a hash oil cartridge for an e-cig made on the west coast !--- Good Weed hovers around 20% THC !-- This thing had 70 % THC !-- The flavor of the mother weed came across and everything !-- but about 3 tokes in U meet Jesus! -- Whipped me like a redheaded stepchild !--- I looked over at D.D. and she was a wobble head! --- 
The south don't know about this stuff yet !-- Out there they make it from lesser weed like trim !-- It will rock your world !-- Plus U could smoke it in front the po-po shop and no one would know  !


----------



## ness

Time to go to work on the house.  Everyone has a nice High Day. :beatnik:


----------



## ness

Keef how much is a CO2 machine cost?


----------



## ness

Good Day. :48:


----------



## Keef

It's  gonna cost $3,500 Nes !-- Then just the CO2 tanks to run it !-- The cartridge I got cost about $40-50 for a cartridge with 1/2 mil of oil in it !--- I'm just guessing but I figure they get about $2,500 a pound wholesale on the west coast to the dispensary! -- Extracting the trim and popcorn with a CO2 machine they have an additional income !--- If the oil goes for about $100 a mil with taxes at the dispensary they don't pay much for it !--U gonna get about 30 mils per pound !-- Bud is just worth more !-- I don't like the idea of wholesaling to a dispensary ! -- So I want to find a plant that makes lots of potent oil !--- I hope to replace D.D.'s high dollar job growing weed so she can quit working and stay home with me without anyone knowing we grow weed !--We would like to do it legally but with my past --I prefer the "Grey Market " !--


----------



## Keef

In Texas U can get 99 years for making a cannabis extract so I do not want to get caught importing a CO2 extractor--Cause then they come to my house put me in handcuff and make me watch them destroy my grow before they took me to jail ! -- I really don't want that to happen but I'm betting I can slide under the radar this fall and easy one in !--


----------



## yarddog

Waiting to take my test.     Got a package stashed away.     Let's see what this quick fix is all about.


----------



## Keef

Freeze dried clean urine online !-- Comes with a kit and easy to use !-- Doctor had me on morphine and stuff for almost a decade and did random drug screens on me twice a year !--- It needed to have what he had me on and nothing else !-- I smoke a joint on the way to the test !-- I wasn't peeing for him anyway !--- Then came that fateful day !--- Ole Smoky shows up to get his morphine script and the doctor wanted pee !--No problem I was always packing !-- Except this time Old Smoky done grabbed D.D.'s clean sample !-- The morphine stopped instantly because he assumed I had been selling it or something !-- What was I supposed to tell him the truth ?---Then began my decent into the hell called opiate withdrawals !--- I lived !
Shoulda done that sooner !-- It was killing me !-- Withdrawals were so bad I shoulda been in the hospital !-- U just can't imagine unless U been there !


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon all...Nes replace the tobacco with weed and everything will be fine...that's how I quit...
 Just got home  I'm ready.....:48:
Oops sorry missed a whole page.


----------



## mrcane

Keef we don't have to be worrying about no peee test no more...Smoke up my friend...


----------



## yarddog

Well I may be Sol. I added my stuff and thought it was at the line she wanted it at.    She said it was under the line.   Just wasn't over is really how it was.   So I am going to try and dilute little water at the correct temperature and see what happens.    I wonder if she did that on purpose


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- Just telling the story of how I failed a drug screen by passing it !


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Cane !-- Only way I'm  peeing in a bottle anymore is if they hold the bottle !-- I am not a marksman !--- I just really have a problem when other people try to tell me what to do ! -- It seems to get worse as I get older !


----------



## yarddog

I know he feeling keef.     If you do your job well, what oes it matter what you do at home??    Proof the corporate world rules


----------



## Keef

I finished a joint on the way to a drug screen once and I was lit up !-- Anyway I walked in the door and looked around at all the tense people then in a loud voice I said  -- I smell weed !--- I thought half were gonna faint !-- The other half were looking around at the floor  !-- No one seemed to be looking at me ! They took me straight to the back to do my test so I wouldn't disrupt the waiting room !--- Clean again !-- Imagine that !--- I walked back thru the waiting room and paused to sniff then just looked around at them !--Poor bastids !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Getting ready for a big multi-unit meeting with the bosses.  People been quitting left & right!  Now what they gonna do?  Hope I can behave--cause I can be baaaaad! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466570833672.jpg


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> I know he feeling keef.     If you do your job well, what oes it matter what you do at home??    Proof the corporate world rules



Lived it for too long with my EXjob ...6 months a year no nothing ...no booze ,no weed ,no women ,don't do this, don't do that...then  they kept making  up more s*** that we couldn't do..F'em....don't get me going:48:


----------



## mrcane

Hi Rose


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !-- Yup!-- Those days are over !--- I cheated anyway !-- Had a lot of fun with it though !-- We had a pot luck at work once and D.D. fixed me a pan of Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce !-- They cleaned it up !--- Then I announced that if U had the bread pudding U might want to stay away from drug screens for awhile !--- Did U notice that I didn't have any !-- Now I'm gonna go tell the boss ya'll all dirty !--- She said I'm right here Keef !--- I said test'm they all dirty !--but if I was U I wouldn't take one myself !

Been mixing me some Zombie Juice! --Gonna make them Dawgs scream tomorrow!


----------



## Keef

Gonna have nasty nanners again this year and I have no idea what kind of Palm nut this is ! 

View attachment 20160622_151751.jpg


View attachment 20160622_151800.jpg


----------



## giggy

evening folks, burning a early evening before wife gets home bowl. then when the wife gets home we will burn a doobie but i'll already have a smile on my face.


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. I would save this pipe for her !---She said sure but it'll be empty !-- Woman knows me !-- I got a pretty glorious buzz working !-- I may get my hedge trimmers and get all kung-fu on the purple sage bushes !--- I just can't squeeze those loppers without hurting my neck !-- Me and the Saws-All aren't on speaking terms since the stitches !-- but we might have a rematch !--- Then again I may sit hear and watch Sir Elton John in concert !-- Tiny Dancer ? --Candle in the Wind ? --Your Song ? -- Levon ? --I think I just finish this pipe and hang out !


----------



## Keef

D.D. off to a work meeting and get groceries afterwards !--- Remember them Bubba Mamma and Hoe Berry seed ? -- If they get wet I may have to germ them !-- Accidents happen !
Told U I have a brain cloud --I need to be supervised !--U think 6 each is enough ?


----------



## yarddog

Going to have bacon lettuce and tomato sandwiches for supper.     My test was inconclusive, so they sent it off.      Sure could use that extra 200 a week.   Time will tell


----------



## Keef

I never trusted all that quick cleanse stuff !-- Dog at least if U come up dirty U still got your other job !-- 
Bastids !-- Hey when D.D. went to apply for this job carrying clean pee but they sprung something new but they got sloppy! -- They gave her a swab to moisten in her mouth !-- She tried but her mouth was too dry!--Poor baby !--  So they told don't worry about it ! -- 
That is nice weed !--- Yes I know what it is but I'd rather not say !--- Took a Grow Master to do this ! --


----------



## Rosebud

That bubba mama is going to be special. really special.


----------



## Rosebud

going to bake a pizza on the traeger... first ever.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- Just sounds right to me !--- I just finished a piece of left over pizza !-- I'm over pizza !-- Got my dehydrator yesterday !--- D.D. gonna bring me a some fruit and some very lean bison or beef for jerky !-- Smoked Cornish hens have become a new stable !--Love my smoker !--- Needs me a stainless grill !-- Anything else will rust away in a couple years !---


----------



## yarddog

Rose have fun!!!!!      Here is a picture of my supper cooking.


----------



## Keef

One of my favorite sandwiches !-- With Miracle Whip !


----------



## Keef

Rose got me all excited about that Bubba Mamma! --- 
I need to focus on these treated seed !-- I think I found something they left out !--- Oh they got a recipe but if this turns out to be true then it's  the third misleading statement !-- I'm on it !-- I told them Dawg seed just give me my Frankenplant and won't be no trouble !-- Make me work for it and I run the whole bag thru the Juice and wring my prize out your a** !


----------



## mrcane

Just got done with the brush cutter, now I'm vibrating..
Better take a break and puff one ...:48:
Bubba Mama..sounds interesting


----------



## Keef

I feel your vibration Cane !--- Hedge trimmer !-- Looks like a drunk attempt at a Bonsai Tree !-- I need a bath and some benadryl !


----------



## Keef

I got another argument for starting Bubba Mamma !--- Cane got a GDP-x-Black Rose girl !--- I could hold off planting them and instead plant the Bubba Mamma and Green Santa could hook us both up !-- I'm excited about this Nurse Larry too !--- Larry OG -x-Medicine Woman right ? --- Not even sure I want to know Bubba Mamma's heritage !


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys made me hungry.  Time for a a tuna Sandwich.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Umbra --or anyone else !--- A European variety called "La Cominera"--- 'splain why I didn't know bout this ?


----------



## mrcane

Ah,Ribs,potato,veg. kabarb all  on the grill...
.....Desert....:48:.....


----------



## Keef

Has the vibrating stopped yet Cane !--- This wasn't good for ole Keef !-- Left arm don't work right !--- I went all Samurai with that hedge trimmers! -- I should know better !--- I think I turn the tub on and float around awhile and watch the stars !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Cane.  Nurse larry is all the rage in southern cali right now.. Blesses my heart it does. 

YD, i love a BLT and with mayo. Looks awesome. That pizza was good on the traeger. A vegie pizza. Keef, want my jerky recipe? it might be too mild for your cajun self. It has gotten great reviews at PT. ha.

We eat pretty good up in here, don't we?


----------



## Keef

Rose it came with some mixes to try but I would like to try your recipe !---
I'm a bad man !--- I just bought some seed to the tetra called Master Kush !-- Hey they were billed as the tetraploid variety once called "High Rise" !-- Sometimes U got to pay to play !-- Let's  see what shows up !


----------



## DirtyDiana

What else can I say. ... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466623167125.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## yarddog

morning keef and the rest of the ofc. going to be a hot one today. ive been mulling over selling a bike. its my favorite and the one that holds my interest the most. i just havent had the money or time to finish up the project. only lacks a couple hundred dollars to finish. i think about the money i could get back by selling it, i'm tired of being broke.


----------



## Keef

Something could happen soon on mj laws !--- A productive hydro system can buy U a new bike and pay the bills long time !---


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Has the vibrating stopped yet Cane !--- This wasn't good for ole Keef !-- Left arm don't work right !--- I went all Samurai with that hedge trimmers! -- I should know better !--- I think I turn the tub on and float around awhile and watch the stars !



Yep bud even this morning still a little shaky..like you say we should know better....But the work gotta get done...
...Tomorrow....right now...:48:
Oh ya Good Morning my friends....


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane I'm still a little beat up Cuz !--- I'm not moving so well !--- I was able to get the pickle jars out and do the deed !--- 9:30 am -- 24 hours by the clock !--- We working that Zombie Juice today !--


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Hi Cane.  Nurse larry is all the rage in southern cali right now.. Blesses my heart it does.
> We eat pretty good up in here, don't we?



Rose I am excited about my Nurse larry ..She ended up in a 30gal pot with a heavy duty tomato cage on it...
Need to get my veg room built so I can clone some of these babies


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
 Have you ever been about to take your vitamins with your coffee and end up spitting coffee all over the monitor, key board, you get the jist... Sheesh 

Cane she is a good one that nurse larry. Let her get lots of amber.. 30 gallon pot, holy cow man. AWESOME.

Keef, keep on.
YD, sounds like you don't really want to get rid of your bike yet... is there another way?

Good morning DD, when you get up.


----------



## Dalahaze

I have not popped my NL yet, I sure would love to hear more about it, maybe a smoke / grow report would be nice.....Kinda to get a more thorough background.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dala !-- I saw the pics of Nurse Larry and can't wait to see it grow !--but I'm with U we need a smoke report !--Ain't like I can run down to the weed store and give it a try !--- Probably outstanding weed !--but it probably has a lot to do with how it's  grown, cured and stuff !-- I would smoke me some if I had it !


----------



## Rosebud

Nurse larry goes something like this:

Medicine woman a clone only from oregon was the first pot that i ever tasted that I thought, this is medicine, who knew?  So i kept her for 4 years or so... my favorite.. but then either i got used to it or i thought it was losing some potency. At the same time i popped 4 Larry og seeds. Got all males.  so hit her with him... A marriage made in heaven.  I am always on the look out for the MW pheno... she is my favorite.  It is a good meds. If you take her long she will make you sleep, if you take her in the middle, you get middle high... won't couch lock you. 
My friend that is doing so well in cali with her is thrilled. Everyone is raving and loves her and wants more.  Here is the mom...Medicine woman.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=965541&postcount=438


----------



## Keef

Makes me high just looking at it Rose !---


----------



## Keef

I want to try some LA Confidential too !-- I hear good things about it !


----------



## yarddog

Rose, nurse Larry sounds good.    
I don't have to sell, but have three bikes.  And this bike hasn't been ridden in over two years now, it's been in various states of disassembly with the projects I have for it.    It's going to be a street/track bike.    If I sell, I can pay off several bills and live a little easier.


----------



## Keef

So the Zombie Juice is only slightly soluble in water !--- This been a problem !--- The excess Juice forms a residue in the bottom of my pickle jars with the seed !---  I warm the Juice up last night and shook it several times over an hour then set it on a shelf to settle last night !-- This morning I drew the water off with a a big syringe and kept the water portion to treat the seed !--- The recipe didn't say the excess will gather at the bottom with the seed and kill them !-- They working me !-- Except I already read the book and in the end --I win !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Another toke please!  And, goooooood morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466699847536.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Time for my Wake and Bake.  Have a good day.


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes !-- Gonna be hot out there today ! -- I'll smoke with cha !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Nurse larry goes something like this:
> 
> Medicine woman a clone only from oregon was the first pot that i ever tasted that I thought, this is medicine, who knew?  So i kept her for 4 years or so... my favorite.. but then either i got used to it or i thought it was losing some potency. At the same time i popped 4 Larry og seeds. Got all males.  so hit her with him... A marriage made in heaven.  I am always on the look out for the MW pheno... she is my favorite.  It is a good meds. If you take her long she will make you sleep, if you take her in the middle, you get middle high... won't couch lock you.
> My friend that is doing so well in cali with her is thrilled. Everyone is raving and loves her and wants more.  Here is the mom...Medicine woman.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=965541&postcount=438



Rose....I can't wait this is the only girt that I got..
She is in 30gal of ...FFOF...cage I found will clip right on the pot.... 

View attachment 20160623_104557.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

She already looks like MW. The larry doesn't grow that way.. AWESOME CANE!!

Hi nes, how are you doing, i read a bit ago where you were not feeling so well, i hope you are better, sending big hugs to you my dear.


----------



## Keef

Cane I need more room !--- I got stuff I want to plant !


----------



## mrcane

Oops gotta run forgot I have a Tai Chi class at noon..see ya'll.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Unfortunately,  I have things to do! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466698479967.jpg


----------



## giggy

running tight on time but wanted to say hey to everyone. peace


----------



## Rosebud

Keef,

http://www.pcmag.com/video/345509/meet-the-mad-scientists-of-cannabis-oil


----------



## umbra

I got an email about the cannabis conference that NCH went to. It was Mon, Tues, and Wed and I got the email on Thurs...lol. This is clearly how my life is going.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !--
 I looked at it Rose but all I need is that Simply " C" super critical CO 2 desk top extractor !-- 

Umbra some days just bees that way !


----------



## Keef

I'm calling 4:20 !-- Still not moving too well so I took a dose of caps now I'm about to wreck this pipe! -- I got stuff to do but the body is on strike !--- 

That's good weed right there !


----------



## Keef

Tetraploid attempt #7 is underway !-- I would ask U to send Green Mojo but we past that !---This is a clash of wills !--- I will bend this plant to my will !-- Give me my frickin Frankenplant U little bastid !


----------



## umbra

Keef, the other day you said something about shipping cuts without roots and you were surprised that it is a preferred way by many. You said something about not knowing and wish folks would tell you more stuff. I just wanted you to know that I go thru the same thing sometimes. I am a newbie to Cali and how some things are done here.
Case in point, no one ever mentioned what they do with used soiless mix and trim wastes. They go to the landfill, of course. I had no idea that would be ok out here. Just little things that every one here takes for granted. So Keef, it is the same way with you. No one is trying to slight you by not telling you, it's just that it goes unsaid I guess. Until you bring it up, no one knows for sure what you know or don't know. Yes, I do have a tendency to be cautious about saying things on an open forum, so please don't take it as an offense to you. I'm just really high and being very introspective.


----------



## Keef

Not a problem Umbra !-- I just tend to think U guys in the free states know everything !---but we all just students of the plant !-- Here let me hit that -- I haven't had any T.E. hash yet !


----------



## umbra

Ha ha Keef, the jokes on you...this is william's wonder hash


----------



## Keef

Foiled again !-


----------



## umbra

It's like 100+ today and I had to get out of the pool because I was too high to be swimming.


----------



## umbra

NCH told me I can have any cuts I want from him, so I go and pop some of my own beans. CWO is looking excellent. KGB is dank looking. And the chocolate orange og is stunning. So I popped some Bros Grimm apollo 11, a special gift from Bodhi yeti og x snowlotus,


----------



## yarddog

Wish I had that problem umbra.


----------



## Keef

Pretty lit myself !-- Cut my finger so I can't help slice fruit for the dehydrator! -- What a shame !-- 
So Umbra what kind of sticky-icky does NCH have ?-- 
Dog -- That Nurse Larry has made it's way to Dixie !--  My guess is you'll be growing it one day soon ! -- 
Rose U know about varieties from the PNW -- What U know about that Bubba Mamma-- what it's lineage ?


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Wish I had that problem umbra.


Dog, I have so many strains, it's obscene. That pineapple express F2, is going to change what you think about homegrown. And that blues will rock your world. Just a drop in the bucket.....


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Pretty lit myself !-- Cut my finger so I can't help slice fruit for the dehydrator! -- What a shame !--
> So Umbra what kind of sticky-icky does NCH have ?--
> Dog -- That Nurse Larry has made it's way to Dixie !--  My guess is you'll be growing it one day soon ! --
> Rose U know about varieties from the PNW -- What U know about that Bubba Mamma-- what it's lineage ?



What doesn't he have?


----------



## Keef

What I want to know Umbra is how many of them will grow 4 leaves at a time ? --- U got a Master Kush that do that don't U ?


----------



## Keef

I was talking about seed Umbra but how many NCH have that make 4 leaves at a time ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What I want to know Umbra is how many of them will grow 4 leaves at a time ? --- U got a Master Kush that do that don't U ?



Yes I have it.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I was talking about seed Umbra but how many NCH have that make 4 leaves at a time ?



none


----------



## Keef

That's what I thought Umbra !--- Been getting a feel for how his mind works !-- I think we could pay the bills with the same stuff everyone else gonna be growing but I want the tetraploids and I want to make my own !--- Have U ever considered breeding CWO and Master Kush ?


----------



## Rosebud

Did i send you mk keef? Check dd's mail.


----------



## Keef

I'll tell her Rose she cooking some Chicken Creole !--
No Rose but I got your Purple Haze and Nurse Larry ! -- and some others !-- I ordered some MK seed !-- Last night !--They were billed as tetraploid so I bought them !-- I'll know whether they are or not !--- Only thing I don't understand is I see varieties with Master Kush bred to regular diploid varieties! -- If it is a tetra it would produce triploid seed that were sterile --end of the line! -


----------



## umbra

Had to take a nap. Son and his gf went out to eat and left me 3 hungry dogs. They woke me up just to feed them. I made some coffee and added some milk and it had turned on me. Simply a terrible cup of coffee...yes I drank it. Ok, ok not a great idea...so a 2nd cup would be crazy right?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> That's what I thought Umbra !--- Been getting a feel for how his mind works !-- I think we could pay the bills with the same stuff everyone else gonna be growing but I want the tetraploids and I want to make my own !--- Have U ever considered breeding CWO and Master Kush ?


I have never gotten to popping any. I have Suge Knight's pure kush also.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, when you say turned, like a few degrees off course or 180 kind of turned????          The pineapple express is building buds quickly.   If I can manage to grow it out half way decent it should hold some weight come harvest.       I am anticipating this one more than the others.     
There is a whole world out there!!!    So many strains!!!


----------



## Keef

So the milk hooked a left ? --- 
Hey Dog over 7,000 varieties listed at seedfinders !---They's this growers disease that makes us chase varieties! --- We can't see the trees because of the forest !--Pick U out a couple trees and pee on them !--Can't grow'm all !


----------



## Keef

I collected my girls cause when I get a good tetra male -- I'll be breeding him to all them making triploid seed and go thru them looking for da bomb !--


----------



## mrcane

Nice night ...neighbor has some good jazz on, sitting out watching the thunderstorms roll by...The girls are getting a good taste of the P.N.W. Next week 70*they should love it....
Found a small jar of Cheese under my night stand, don't know how long it has been there but she is sure smoooooth and taste of fresh blueberry muffins...:48:...


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra, when you say turned, like a few degrees off course or 180 kind of turned????          The pineapple express is building buds quickly.   If I can manage to grow it out half way decent it should hold some weight come harvest.       I am anticipating this one more than the others.
> There is a whole world out there!!!    So many strains!!!


I mean when I poured the milk in the coffee it did this separation thing and when I drank it (the coffee), it tasted bad...like someone pissed in it. 2nd cup was just as bad.


----------



## umbra

the expiration date was another 2 weeks, but when I dumped the milk out, it came out in clumps.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Nice night ...neighbor has some good jazz on, sitting out watching the thunderstorms roll by...The girls are getting a good taste of the P.N.W. Next week 70*they should love it....
> Found a small jar of Cheese under my night stand, don't know how long it has been there but she is sure smoooooth and taste of fresh blueberry muffins...:48:...


I love me some jazz. I'm more bee bop than fusion though.


----------



## Keef

Glutton for punishment Umbra !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Glutton for punishment Umbra !


No...just high, you been talking to my ex wife, huh.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra,I do the same thing, why do we always drink the tea or coffee after we put bad milk in it??  :confused2:
The jazz is bee bop tonight...NPR ...
   O...I see we High..


----------



## Keef

I see the UK voted to leave the EU !--- Finacial market tank tommorrow!


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> Wish I had that problem umbra.



Yeah, real world problems!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Confessions: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466699292773.jpg


----------



## Keef

4:20 am !--- Hurting a little but the leg jerks was just too much !-- So I'm up nursing a pipe ! - Thought I might be able to go back to bed but I'm up Wake and Bake !


----------



## St_Nick

Check out the view out behind the house today!
Floodin' Floodin' Floodin'!  All hands man your General quarter stations! 

View attachment 13510754_1069158476455439_1203436885034565164_n.jpg


View attachment 13465951_1069168956454391_2217766576512018720_n.jpg


----------



## yarddog

St Nick,better keep your jon boat at hand.


----------



## WeedHopper

Time to go fishing,,,out the back door. Yikes


----------



## St_Nick

Lol! I'm safe for another 10 ft. Feel sorry for the family that lost their 4 year old.

Just chillin' and having a pipe.  :48::48::48:


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning all, DD I gotta read the news, may need to move some money around today, Nick, looks like the water is 5' high and rising, morning yd Happy fry day, morning WH...now puff puff pass to the left.....


----------



## oldfogey8

@Dirty Diana, I saw that cat picture a few days ago on 'the facebook' and could not stop laughing. I don't know why but it still makes me giggle...


----------



## St_Nick

Yup, I think it wound up rising about 15 ft.  at my place.  I know I got around 10 inches in my rain gauge.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, i think your money is being moved without you Dala. wow.. What an interesting time... A pic this morning.View attachment DSCF4276.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick stay safe, that is scary.... Umbra, yuck on  the clumps.. almost spit out my coffee. lol

good morning YD, i see you down there. Keef i hope you got back to sleep.

New neighbors are moving in today.. need to get out curtains up so they can't see the grow:doh::hairpull::shocked: I really liked not having any neighbors in that house for a year... young kids, hopefully not red necked, but very possible in this area.


----------



## mrcane

Whoa...St Nick stay dry bud..
 Lookin nice Rose,supposed to warm up here next week..my plants are ready....hope that your neighbors turn out Cool....:48:


----------



## giggy

St_Nick said:


> Check out the view out behind the house today!
> Floodin' Floodin' Floodin'!  All hands man your General quarter stations!


never heard it put that way. our was, general quarters, man your battlestations, this is/is not a drill.


----------



## giggy

happy fry-day to everyone.


----------



## yarddog

Rose your outdoor look nice.     It's going to be over a hundred tomorrow. Whew.        
Umbra, I was tripping out bout the milk thing.  Uhhh.     If I even think the milk has started turning i dump it out asap.


----------



## St_Nick

giggy said:


> never heard it put that way. our was, general quarters, man your battlestations, this is/is not a drill.



Yu, ours too.  I just modified it to suit.

Have one on me.:48:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> St Nick stay safe, that is scary.... Umbra, yuck on  the clumps.. almost spit out my coffee. lol
> 
> good morning YD, i see you down there. Keef i hope you got back to sleep.
> 
> New neighbors are moving in today.. need to get out curtains up so they can't see the grow:doh::hairpull::shocked: I really liked not having any neighbors in that house for a year... young kids, hopefully not red necked, but very possible in this area.


Rose, your plants and yard look stellar. Neighbors and curtains...when my mother was dying she told me about our 1st apt after my mother left my father. They didn't have child care back then, so my mother hired a woman full time to care for my sisters and myself while she went to work. Apparently with moving, finding a job, and finding a full time baby sitter, my mother missed buying curtains. A neighbor had seen the babysitter through the windows and was offended because she was African American. After my mother came home from work, she made dinner, then we had baths and stories and then to bed. The same neighbor called my mother on the phone and gave her a hard time about having dirty dishes in the sink. The next day at lunch time, my mother bought curtains.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Rose your outdoor look nice.     It's going to be over a hundred tomorrow. Whew.
> Umbra, I was tripping out bout the milk thing.  Uhhh.     If I even think the milk has started turning i dump it out asap.


When I was younger, that stuff would bother me too. Now it's more an inconvenience than pure repulsion.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i like your mom.. what a nosy neighbor. Gladys Kravits?   The curtains are going up very soon.   We had crazy bad neighbors there before but we loved them in their crazy ways, my point is i think i can get along with anyone that isn't against pot or a redneck.. Harvest with skunk and haze etc should be interesting. Guess i will take a note from keef and be making smoked something all thru harvest.

Good morning Cane, windy and chili here this morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I live !-- Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Keef

Rose tell us true --you've done this before ?---I have to finish plants before they get that big !-- Just not enough room ! 
Nick hope the rain let's up before U wash away but looks like the house is high enough !--I would suggest U get on the back porch and get high as the water !-- Be safe !--

I know down here bad weather is smuggling weather !-- The worse the better !-- Fly that AWACS up there with your downward looking radar !-- They can't see sh** in the rain !--- Maybe I should hit me a street dirt bike and ride 20 miles of wild beach every day !-- Them things Umbra calls "Square Grouper" wash up sometimes !


----------



## Keef

Just a matter of time !-- 

View attachment 20160624_114736.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wow keef, you upped your game, nice job. Yum, how many weeks in from the flip?


----------



## Keef

I forgot Rose !-- They be ready when they ready !-- Probably got at least another month !---The BPU-X-B.B.  starts putting out a nice blueberry smell at about the beginning of the 4th week !-- Smells yummy !-- This just a test box !-- I got 6 boxes more behind it !--


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef said:


> Just a matter of time !--



Wow brother, you got your game elevated since the last time I saw your grow. Still not sure why you don't fill one box every 2 weeks and then you have a rotation set, flip them as soon as the transplant shock wears off and they get some legs, and have 24 one foot cola's a month....I'm seeing where a box could give up three maybe four nice zips with no trash x 2 so that = close to 1/2 lb a month without changing anything your doing. Just my two cents....smoke the brick till you have a qp saved and never ever have to smoke brick again.....be nice to not donate to the cartels. Plus cutting the side branches so that all the energy goes to the cola will produce some massively dense buds and it will be a breeze to trim w/o all that extra crap and leaves. Like I said just a few points to ponder. This was grown in a 4"x4"x6" pot 

View attachment 4 by 4.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dala !-- I was running a rotation like that before the bug wars but I kept moving them over smaller and smaller trying to keep the rotation going !-- The plan was a 60 day finisher and run 8 boxes moving 2 to bloom every 2 weeks !-- I just didn't wait for the plants to get big enough !-- I probably go back to a rotation when I start the spare bedroom grow !-- 20 boxes -- 5 every 2 weeks ?-- As for the big kolas --I'm bringing in that CO2 extractor  this fall !--- Come harvest the plan is to strip any remaining fan leaves and turn it all into oil !--- Start stocking up !-- I gotta run a cycle like Dala said with big kolas and compare weight !-- Lots I don't know !


----------



## Keef

Dala -- That looks nice !-- My boxes got that checkerboard pattern on the lid -- 5 rows of 7 squares each 4 inches square !--- I used a 2 inch hole saw and drilled 35 holes in each !-- My production boxes I'll drill just 6 3 inch holes !-- Everything else will stay the same !-- I'll veg them in the present grow and move them to bloom! --- Those numbers were close to my estimate !-- I'd be happy with that !---


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little pre-work humor to prepare myself for the work weekend!   Of course,  I don't think I ever look that excited before work! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466698552151.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Keef looks nice Bro....break time here..still taking down the neighbors wind break.almost got it little bit at a time...then we rent one of those big chippers & chipper up.......time for a little cheese:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

We've worked hard to get that box of pretty flowers! The veg area is improving as well. I started seeing a turn around after I started using the beneficials; looking much healthier.  Of course, we've been close to "getting it together" a few times in our freshman-junior year here at Mari High! Hope we make it this time! As we all know-- growing weed is work & you can lose it all over night!  Wish we could grow it like we grow weeds in our yard!


----------



## DirtyDiana

By the way, Dala, beautiful bud!


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --- I gotta make another run at trimming my sage bushes !-- I didn't touch them for several years and they outta control !-- Not sure it'll be today ! -- 
Dala runs a straight up sterile res. and we put Micos and other beneficials into our boxes --We not organic but close !-- I can't use peroxide cause it would kill the good stuff in my Res. too ! --We working it out !-- Still got lots to learn!


----------



## umbra

Keef, I'm still learning too.


----------



## Rosebud

me too.


----------



## St_Nick

This is how you weather a flood.  Cheers!!! 

View attachment IMG_20160624_145423.jpg


----------



## Keef

Mason jar with clear liquid in it ? --- I'm gonna wager that it ain't water Nick !---


----------



## Keef

That would be cherry, blueberry, peach and coconut wine !--- I think I'll start making it 5 gallons at a time !-- Then distill it !--- I don't want to make 140 proof  'shine with but more of a 80 proof fruit brandy !-- Any thoughts 

View attachment 20160624_141742.jpg


----------



## Keef

That bottle on the right that is a little low ? --- I did have 2 gallons of Cherry wine but somebody been sampling !---I told knock her  yourself out !-- I can make it faster than U can drink it !--- It would be nice to bottle a little and let it age properly !-- I don't even drink anymore !-- I taste it and spit it out !--- I don't need to be drinking anymore !--- Once I start ---I don't got no off switch !--- I wish I knew someone who could quilt !--I have a supply of Crown Royal bags that should easily be enough for a quilt !-- My grandma used to make quilts out of those hand towels that used to come in boxes of detergent !


----------



## Dalahaze

I'm still learning too Keef.....to me it's a journey....not a destination.


----------



## Keef

Wanted to mention the "Green Dragon" --- Maybe others do it different and I won't do it again but here goes !--- When we make RSO -- After the extraction with Everclear --I evaporated about half the alcohol !--- Then I had a couple shots of the extract !--- Saddled up that Green Dragon and off we went !-- Don't ride the dragon unless U hard core !-- U don't want to mess with the dragon !--Trust me !-- Alcohol takes THC straight into the blood stream !--  It don't play !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh that's brilliant keef, you got extra brain cells you don't need? not judging just mortified.


----------



## WeedHopper

Crazy Bastage.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Rose I had been off drinking for a year or two and it started innocently I just wanted to see how it tasted !---After that first shot --It was over !--- I can't count past 2 when I drink !--- I used to start a drinking binge with a couple double shots of whiskey --Then I slowed down sometimes !--- I hate to get beat up and not remember why ! -- Quit the morphine and whiskey !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Work-- Bah Humbug! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466800614030.jpg


----------



## Keef

I think I'm gonna fertilize another limb !--- I got treated seed soaking !--- I don't know whether to be pissed off at the people who wrote the recipe for inducing polyploidy or mad at myself for not seeing an obvious flaw !-- Tricky Bastids !-- Now maybe I can make some tetras !--- One sentence would have saved me so much frustration !-- -We left that formula a couple of attempts ago !-- It's  all Keef now !--- It would be nice to become proficient at inducing polyploidy so I can move on !--- I'm eagerly awaiting these Master Kush seed and find out if they really tetraploid !-- Problem be I already know that bred tetras will be good but won't have the extreme potency of an original !---So I need to make me one !


----------



## mrcane

Keef, that ain't the juice you soaking those seeds in I hope....***....you drink that stuff????...O..my head....
    D.D.   Call in sick...


----------



## Keef

I told her that too Cane !--- No I don't drink that wine I just make it !--- I be a master if I can clear up that coconut wine !-- It'll be drinkable but I want it clear so I'm starting a new batch !--- The blueberry -cherry and peach are developing nicely !-- If I could bulk age it a couple months before bottling it would be better !-- Get or make me a 5 gallon still I be making some fruit liquor !--Then bottle that !---


----------



## Keef

I found a 5 gallon still online with a built in thumb keg ( doubler)- but for some reason it has to be shipped in clear wrap !-- Not to my house! --- I can just see it !-- They deliver a still and a hash oil machine to my house and the Po-Po find out I would be so going to jail even before they found the grow !--- Rule #1 --Don't get caught !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane Zombie Juice looks like the bottle in the middle ! 

View attachment 20160624_185204.jpg


----------



## Keef

I even tell U where I started !--- One part Surflan AS to 8,000 parts distilled water and a pinch of DMSO! --- Knock yourself out !


----------



## Keef

Then go up or down 50 parts distilled water at a time till U find the Zombie Zone !--- They have to almost die and have to have CPR to live again !--- Then they sit there for almost 2 weeks !-- Not dead but not quite alive !--- If the gods of chemistry smile ---one ---may beat the odds !--- Sometimes the gods just be busy !--No problem I  brought a sack lunch!-----  I ain't leaving without my prize !--Then when these BPU-X-B.B.  and Bubblicious  seed are ready ---I'm jacking them up too !--- Wonder what would happen if I promoted Nurse Larry to doctor !--


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC, i think your money is being moved without you Dala. wow.. What an interesting time... A pic this morning.View attachment 236255


 
So, beautiful Rose, just love those kind of Jungles. :farm:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Mason jar with clear liquid in it ? --- I'm gonna wager that it ain't water Nick !---



You'd be right Keef.  120 proof mountain dew.


----------



## Keef

No Nick that's  double dew !-- U know if U put some oak chips in it and heat it then cool it several times U can age it into a good whiskey in about 3 weeks instead of 3 years!-- of course U do it enough and U get a beautiful aged bourbon in a few months !--- Heat it up and liquor is obsorbed into the oak chips then when it gets cold it comes back out the wood bringing that amber oak essence back into the liquor! --Each heating and cooling cycle is like a year of barrel aging !---- Well that what I hear anyway !--Making liquor is against he law !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Just a matter of time !--


 
Nice, Keef.  I have my Aurora Indica outside and there have not flower yet.  They are doing O:K though.


----------



## ness

Dalahaze said:


> Wow brother, you got your game elevated since the last time I saw your grow. Still not sure why you don't fill one box every 2 weeks and then you have a rotation set, flip them as soon as the transplant shock wears off and they get some legs, and have 24 one foot cola's a month....I'm seeing where a box could give up three maybe four nice zips with no trash x 2 so that = close to 1/2 lb a month without changing anything your doing. Just my two cents....smoke the brick till you have a qp saved and never ever have to smoke brick again.....be nice to not donate to the cartels. Plus cutting the side branches so that all the energy goes to the cola will produce some massively dense buds and it will be a breeze to trim w/o all that extra crap and leaves. Like I said just a few points to ponder. This was grown in a 4"x4"x6" pot


 

Hello Dala is that a clone?


----------



## ness

Your right D.D. you can lose a grow over night.  I have over feed my grow.  I had four in the tub.  One is gone, two are on there way out and the forth is fighting.  I have flush them out then I repotted them.  I don't know if that was good or not.  I have a lot to learn two.  Time for a Bowl and punch drink tonight.


----------



## Dalahaze

Yes nes. Popping beans is a crap shoot, when I find the pheno I'm hunting for I'm done and then just run a clone.


----------



## Keef

Evening Nes !-- I hope U get them plants straightened out !---and Feel Better !---I'm pretty sure that was a clone in Dala's pic Nes!--- It's kinda what most of us do !--- U can't just jump up and grow small plants like that !-- That takes talent !
I got jerky in the smoker and fruit in the dehydrator !
I also need to Rack that wine !-- Syphon off the wine leaving most of the yeast behind !--- Then top the jug off with more fruit juice !


----------



## Keef

Nes U know I can get U more seed !--- Next year start the seed for the summers crop in January !-- Grow them up 6 -8 inches tall and sex them !--- Just put them under 12/12 light and trash the males and put the girls back under 18/6 light !--They go back into the veg cycle! --- When spring is near U chop them girls into pieces and root them out !-- Then when it is time to move them outside everyone will be a girl !--- Cane up in the PNW  did that this year !--He can only have 15 plants so this way he doesn't waste room on males !


----------



## Dalahaze

Yes sir that's how its done. I have amassed a **** ton of phenomenal genetics and not nearly enough time to hunt for the epic pheno in each cross. Peace


----------



## Keef

I don't really have the room but I gotta plant some Nurse Larry and a couple other stuff !-- I throw some clones out to make room if I need to !-- I can replace the clones !---
Might better get some seed wet before D.D. tell me no !- I do what I want !-- Jump in and figure it out later !
I only got BPU-X-B.B. --The T.E. -- My Widow and GG#4 sexed !-- So in my book that's  only 4 plants !---I still got some to be sexed !-- 
Dam ! I'm lit up again tonight!


----------



## umbra

I have a seed addiction...I admit it. So I popped some more beans today. F*ckberry, chem4 og, and the black(indica) x the white og.


----------



## Dalahaze

Yes sir Umbra, my bean collection has gotten to be ridiculously large. I simply have to tell peeps I can't take anymore, I don't know when I'm gonna get the time to get through what I have already.


----------



## Rosebud

smokin some la confidential with la confidential hash on it.... 

i got seeds.


----------



## umbra

bean horders, seed junkies, collectors, genetic whores, lots of different names for the same thing.


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna hurt tomorrow! -- Got the garbage disposal removed and D.D. sink all back together !--


----------



## Keef

I can't tell U what I'm smoking or I'd have to kill U so let's just say it ain't brick !--- Good Weed too !--but I don't got no hash to put on mine !--Poor Keef !


----------



## Keef

2 am - leg jerks got me !-- So I'm up !-- I don't have the RLS much anymore !-- It was horrible the first several years after my fall !--- U be tired and really want to go to sleep but the legs have to jerk !--I'm not hurting !-- Just wish I could  sleep !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I would say Wake and Bake but I'm still awake !---Thunder moving in today !-- For 6 am --I'm thinking I got a big head start on the Bake thing !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning, Keef.  I been reduced to bag weed. But the river is going down quickly so all is good.


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- Some is better than none !--- I got a harvest coming up in about a month but until then I'm smoking what I got !--Slim pickings !--Looks like we get the rain today !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning guys,,Weedhopper tired,,,but im off to work anyway,,Yehaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Keef

That Hopper is a good man !-- Take it easy Cuz !

Nick U know pot farmers are slow to trust !--- Keep hanging out and sooner or later we'll see if we can't get U some seed !--- Most of us know who each other and have e-mail addy !--- Once Umbra sent me some seed to distribute to the O.F.C. and since then we swap genetics regularly !--- U may have heard Dog and I talking about shipping cuts !--- We grow each each other's stuff but we do got some stables !-- Lots got this BPU-X-B.B.  from Umbra --I got a nice blueberry  cut !--- Anyway save some space this fall if U do some indoor pharming !---


----------



## St_Nick

Well, I got a harvest about two weeks out and I'm robbing it a little but I'm trying to stay out of it 'cause it's a strong finisher but the last two weeks are critical.


----------



## St_Nick

I got robbed last year and had to replace my whole setup. Then I relocated to a new state and bought a new house. I'm just a little behind the power curve.


----------



## Keef

Nick we had just reached weed indendence when the bugs came !-- Almost lost the whole grow !--- It hurt us bad but we did win the bug wars !---So had to pretty much start over !--I was able to save a cut from each of my girls and we been building the grow back up !-- I still got a GG#4 to sex !-- If I get a boy I'll breed some seed !--- I think a GG#4 male on my Widow or Tranquil Elephantizer -- I got a plant to be sexed that is a Trips my old male on the T.E. and my White Widow and  I got a male on the first time from the Widow ! --So  I'm wanting my girl !-- Gonna start some seed this week !--Can't help myself !-- I laid hands on some seed for this Nurse Larry that seems so popular! --


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC.....Keef gonna be a long day,you better get a nap...
Glad that the river dropping for you St Nick....
Hopper have a safe day working.....
.........How about some Cheese for breakfast...found a jar of it under my night stand....Taste of fresh blueberry muffins....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc... rosebud is a little wilty today..had a good productive day yesterday..

Keef, i hope you feel better today.. sorry about your night.. sounds hard.

So we got the curtains up. neighbors still moving in.. I hollered  welcome to the hood and she smiled... that is good.  two little girls.. playing in the yard, that is nice... i hope. lol

St Nick, glad you water is moving out.. 14 dead in W VA... scary times.
Good morning Cane. 

Giggy, do i have a surprise for you. Got some AWESOME CBD seeds that i want to share with you.. WOO HOO.


----------



## Keef

Rose that would be great !-- I know sometimes Giggy is worse shape than he let's on !-- Hell we all have those days !--At least after a hard night I don't have to go to work! --- We gonna have rain off and on today !
When my body has had enough we'll sleep !-- It was finishing plumbing the kitchen sink last night !-- It's  done !--I'll recover !-- D.D. wants to check on the empty lot beside us !--- Put a 2 -3 car "garage" on it !---I think it is tied up in court or something !--- Make me a fine grow room !


----------



## Dalahaze

G'morning all....been up doing yard work since daybreak.....we are headed into a hot stretch for the next few days..... triple digits and 90%+ humidity gonna make the real feel well over 110 for the next few days. It was nice to get out in the yard with the other half, there was mowing, edging, weed eating all going on while I fed the vegetable garden and weeded the 2 flower beds out front. Took a shower and now fixing to do a lil baking myself. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, you had a busy day K... that is hot. we don't have that humidity and that makes a huge difference.  I love working in the yard with mr rb. we have fun.  Stay cool out there.

Good morning nes, hope you are feeling good this morning.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Hot here today too.  I still got my two Aurora Indica's.  But, they are growing different.  I'll take pictures when the sun goes down.  To see what you peeps think.  Thinking of sprouting more seed's.


----------



## ness

Morning Rose, yes, I am feeling pretty good.  We all go through stages.  What are you up to today Rose?


----------



## Dalahaze

G' morning Rose....I'm in the cool indoors now....I can see heat waves shimmering off the road from the house.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody is well on this here hot a$$ saturday morning. it was 81º @ 05:00 this morn at my house.

rose that sounds great, i'm looking forward to it.  

got some pollen on the way so i can play green santa, i'll let yall know more later.

one hour to go, i believe it will be 16:20 somewhere. peace


----------



## Dalahaze

Nes I have a friend in the southeast and he does an OD, tough way to grow....always a fight with the bugs and fear of the law. How do you remain stealthy, that is an important thing to keep in mind always. Never the same way to and from the grow, placing certain markers to see if they get disturbed when your gone all that stuff.....them crazy fools in the south have just not caught up with the rest of the country and it is big game down there to find summer grows. Stay safe.


----------



## ness

Thank You Dala.  I have lots of Dogs.  I sure hope no one comes around here.  My two Aurora Indica outside are doing good and they throwing of a smell.  Just, love that smell.  But, I don't want anyone else to smell my grow.  It is in the front yard behind a six foot fence.  Just worry about the mail man.  Dala what is a OD?


----------



## ness

Wishing every one have a safe and High Day. :48:


----------



## yarddog

Nes, od  is Out Door.   
I woke up early and started working in the shop.      Got an engine pulled this morning.   One bolt broke, and killed most of the engine.     It's amazing how a $5 bolt cost $1500 in repairs.      Just waiting on the new engine to get here.   Maybe I'll stab it in tomorrow.       By 11am,  it was 94 degrees with 59% rh. I might take a bike out for a few hours.   Might just smoke weed and play video games.    I feel like being a sloth today.


----------



## Rosebud

YD, me too, lets sloth.


----------



## Dalahaze

Just finished winterizing some dry ice hash for the first time. It has been a three day process in the freezer and then triple filtered....now to let the 96% C2H5OH (my top shelf home made moonshine...recipe handed down 4 generations) evap off and I should have some seriously pure oil in a few days. I also can mix the oil 80/20 with some PEG and make my own vape carts from my grows. I had a friend teach me the method and I'm blowing clouds of clean vape from the carts he made me yesterday.


----------



## Keef

I like that CO2 oil Dala !--- I ran across a couple of my "Ripper's Nightmares" --- I would not use something like this these days so I thought I show U the way it was !-- Dala tell them what it is ! 

View attachment 20160625_135115.jpg


----------



## umbra

Dalahaze said:


> Just finished winterizing some dry ice hash for the first time. It has been a three day process in the freezer and then triple filtered....now to let the 96% C2H5OH (my top shelf home made moonshine...recipe handed down 4 generations) evap off and I should have some seriously pure oil in a few days. I also can mix the oil 80/20 with some PEG and make my own vape carts from my grows. I had a friend teach me the method and I'm blowing clouds of clean vape from the carts he made me yesterday.



you can use coconut oil as well. 1 of NCH's buddy does bhang cartridges and that what they use.


----------



## Keef

Straight up CO2 oil works for me !-- I'm gonna have to see if I can hustle up a couple more of them cartridges !-- It's easier on D.D. lungs !
That pic I posted is a 12 ga shotgun shell sitting on top a pin !-- U step on this U lose your foot !-- I used them in an indirect method !--- I used a lever so they went off beside U instead of under foot  more of a ---U need to leave message !--- It's  another reason people shouldn't chase me should I feel the need to be elsewhere !


----------



## Dalahaze

Nice Umbra....I'm just learning now.....I'm about ten years behind you left coast guys. I think he is onto something here. The process is very labor intensive but man the return is like honey....dude this is some potent stuff.

Oh yea keef, I have made a few of those in my day, I take the buckshot out and load it with rock salt and mine are 4 shell units I also still have a few old " trip wire claymores" I built back in the day around too. Funny you ran across that, I was in my shed about an hour ago and moved the three claymores I have to get to some stuff to kill PM I found on one of my Hippy Slayer's. I ended up looking every plant over in my entire grow to confirm it was only one sickly plant I had....just finished burning that bastid a few minutes ago. It was a good thing though, it allowed me to spot a potential problem where airflow was not sufficient, and i fixed that also. Peace


----------



## Keef

Dala I used mine more as a deterent !--- I was even such a nice guy I ground down the barbs on my hook traps !--- For me mostly I wanted U busy long enough for me  to dive into a spider hole !--- So I could just vanish !


----------



## Keef

On a another note !-- HerbWatcher -- When U get that figured out come on over we'll leave a light on !-- He's  another Old Fart having trouble posting but reads the O.F.C. every morning !-- Waves of rain about every hour at the beach !-- Nothing to do but get / stay high !


----------



## Dalahaze

Naw mine was to inflict casualties and slow the opposition while I eased away. So may years ago, seems like a different me.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dala let me guess --U used an electric match like they use on model rockets to set it off ?- Love those things !--- So many ways they can be used to unleash hell !


----------



## Keef

I see no need anymore I grow inside !--- Hey rippers hit U in the last week before harvest you'll get pissed too !--


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon  Ya'll ...Wow were going to hit the 70s next week and everyone is ready for a heat wave......we live on the cool side of the state...
Keef cartridges???do you tend to like the high THC or the high CBD?????
     Had a great morning of Tai Chi in the park...Really felt good......now......:48: 

View attachment 1466886366873-1286679436.jpg


----------



## Keef

I like the high THC cartridges Cane !-- My caps work O.K. for pain !--- D.D. has a habit of taking her pipe to work so she can spark up on the way home !-- I'd be happier if it was a cartridge !---Nurse don't need to get busted for possession! -- Po-Po wouldn't know what it was round here !--- Dala talking about making e-cig juice is a long process !-- That's  why I gotta have that Simply "C" hash oil extractor! ---It can go from the extractor right into hash oil cartridges ready to vape !-- Vaping Coconut oil ruins the taste of the  weed to me just like BHO ! ---It like my flowers but there is a place for vape oil !


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane that looks just like D.D.'s pipe where did U buy it ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Hey Cane that looks just like D.D.'s pipe where did U buy it ?


........mine is a little broke down right now...
    I hear you Cuz...I tend to puff one on the road from time to time...Not such a good idea 
   Gotta get a good picture of this Hippies Dawg that I have...Nine leaves on her looks like it will be compact..
Little transplant shock right now...see what I can do.... 

View attachment 1466890063816-761051488.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

Yea, now that I can refill my own carts with what I grow, I feel a whole lot better ripping it knowing there aren't any surprise ingredients.


----------



## Dalahaze

She's a looker cane, gonna be a princess when she gets settled.


----------



## Keef

Those long thinner leaves are on mine too !-- It has sativa leaves and grows like an indica !--- Chem 91 -x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl! -- All hybrids and we get sativa leaves on an indica plant !-- Looks like might be a heavy producer too !--- She gonna do U right Cuz !
I too am guilty of burning one while driving on occasion! -- I never carry more than pipe --That can be found !---These cartridges are good for covert smoking! -- D.D. and I sat on a busy beach and got toasted and no one suspected !--- Next time I get a secret shopper to pick me up a few things --- I'm gonna get me 6 or 8 !---We still have another month or so till harvest and I really don't want to buy anymore brick if I don't have to !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> you can use coconut oil as well. 1 of NCH's buddy does bhang cartridges and that what they use.



Love bhang cartridges, ,,yes i do,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- I feel comfortable carrying it too !--- D.D.  got a V-stick vape pen but the cartridges screw right onto my e-cig battery !-- In that land of prohibition -- Vape cartridges can keep U out of jail !--- The grow goes right this fall I'll have that extractor !-- Then just fill empty cartridges !--- I wish they sold CO2 hash oil in more than 1/2 or 1 mil prefilled cartridges !--My e- cig system has a 2 mil tank !-- Fill that up and it should last me a day or 2 !


----------



## mrcane

Keef what I have seen them doing here is, they have the oil in syringes that you use to refill the cartridges ...gotta make sure it is the right consistency...
I still like the taste of flower myself:confused2:


----------



## Keef

Cane I like my flowers too but I' trying to make it another month until harvest cause I'll be on brick soon !-- I know about the oil in syringes !-- It would work well in my e-cig system !-- Mine would probably work even better than the cheap cartridges they got !-- but if it was a choice of oil in prefilled cartridges or none !-- I go with the cartridges everytime ! -- All else fails I got the brick !-- What's  a month !-- Got to get the devil off to work !-- Later !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Love bhang cartridges, ,,yes i do,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


The ones that I have tried, the flavor of the flowers comes thru and the coconut oil has no taste at all. That's why I mentioned it. I will always prefer the taste of flowers, but there are times when a vape pen just makes sense. When I first tried a vape pen and cartridge, a couple of hits and I felt it. Now it takes a good 20 hits or more, lol.


----------



## Keef

Yup Umbra they ain't going away !--- The market will only grow !-- U know I was hot and heavy after a way to make THC  e-cig juice !--- Then I laid hands on a CO2 extracted cartridge !--- There is no complicated process or additives !--- I thought the hash oil would be too thick !-- Not so works like a dream !--- I also got to try one made from BHO !-- It was inferior  to CO2 oil !-- U can never get rid of that butane taste !-- So come fall or this Christmas I get me That Simply "C" super critical extractor !-- Then make or buy a larger reaction chamber !-- Base unit will turn about an ounce of weed into about 3 mils of hash oil in 90 minutes !
I'll be upgrading to a quarter pound kit or get a local shop to make me a bigger reaction chamber !--- That rotation Dala mentioned could feed lots of weed thru it !-- I keep the biggest best bud for us and run the rest thru the oiler !--- Got a feeling I'll be running more than just my weed through it !--


----------



## Dalahaze

I'll be excited to see you get that keef, I'm pulling for ya bud . Peace


----------



## Rosebud

I am with Umbra, not my deal. I have them. I just would have to smoke them all day to get half as high as i do with flowers. Interesting that the folks in legal states prefer flowers. I will have to ask my bff in cali that used to do pens all the time if he still does.

Cane, are you going to do the registry? I m going to call and talk to the liquor board on Monday.. Mr rb is driving me a little nuts about it...  I have to know what happens if you have the 15 but don't register?


----------



## Keef

Dala I'm just waiting to get the grow on track !--- That $3,500 is already spent !--- I saw the operating video !--Not even hard to run !-- So I'm gonna play it like this !-- I can get empty cartridges --5 for a dollar !-- That honey oil come out the machine warm it and draw it up in a syringe to fill the cartridges !--- Printed heat seal bags and I got a brand !--- So flowers are worth more than oil !-- I'll have plenty flowers for us !-- I'll take the hit of oil being worth about 3/5 the value of flowers !--I plant 2/5 more and we all good !--- Just need a unique heavy oil producer !---I can change my plan at anytime !-- That same oil can be made into lollipops, drops and most things cannabis !---


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Dala I'm just waiting to get the grow on track !--- That $3,500 is already spent !--- I saw the operating video !--Not even hard to run !-- So I'm gonna play it like this !-- I can get empty cartridges --5 for a dollar !-- That honey oil come out the machine warm it and draw it up in a syringe to fill the cartridges !--- Printed heat seal bags and I got a brand !--- So flowers are worth more than oil !-- I'll have plenty flowers for us !-- I'll take the hit of oil being worth about 3/5 the value of flowers !--I plant 2/5 more and we all good !--- Just need a unique heavy oil producer !---I can change my plan at anytime !-- That same oil can be made into lollipops, drops and most things cannabis !---


Well....it would need to be decarb'd first. There are other home CO2 extractors that have bigger chambers, but they cost more money. 1 lb chamber.

http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/co2-extractors.html


----------



## Keef

Been shopping Umbra and I've seen those !-- Looks like that Simply"C" is the best buy even with the 1/4 lb. Add on kit !-- We talking mom and pop operation !-- I don't want it to be work !--- U right about decarb ingredients it for edibles but that's  not a problem !--- 90 minute run time with a 1/4 lb capacity I can make 30 mils of oil running it 4 times in a day !--- I'll take others trim --I'll take weed rejected for bugs and extract it all !--- I'm keeping the choice kolas  but everything else gets oiled !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy sunday morning to everybody. looks like rain this morn. coffee done bowl packed so that means it's WAKE AND BAKE time. hell i need it this morn as i feel like i worked all week. chat at yall in a bit. peace


----------



## sopappy

You know you're smoking crap when you go to pick up the bowl for another vape and you burn your fingers.


----------



## giggy

sopappy said:


> You know you're smoking crap when you go to pick up the bowl for another vape and you burn your fingers.



i do that with the good stuff too, i'm a pot head from the word go. speaking of which, go.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !---Welcome to the O.F.C. Pappy !-- Don't burn your fingers


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy - Go!


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef you have mail


----------



## Keef

No Dala !--U got mail !---Working on  proper Wake and Bake down here !-- Been doing some research !--This Snow Lotus as a mom is legendary !---- Then they brought in a super dad like Giggy's  '88 g13hp !--- I do some breeding the last thing I would do is cross it on a Snow Lotus mom !-- Looks like U can't go wrong !


----------



## Keef

Hey I haven't looked but I was just wondering --Do U think the bugs in Ridex sewer treat is anything like EM-1 ? -- Just a thought !-- Good Weed got my mind working !-- Useful stuff like what is the sound of one hand clapping !--Why can't it be how to create super weed !-- Oh ! We lit up at the beach this morning!


----------



## mrcane

Good morning O.F.C.Beautiful day here on the..O.P. Hard time getting out of bed....but I found  my pipe so it's all good...:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --- I got an idea -- U get your brush cutter and I'll get my hedge trimmers and we'll go out and hurt us ourselfs  again !-- Don't sound fun --- We could cripple around like this for a few more days !--


----------



## Keef

Hey I know ya'll get stoned every morning but let's not forget to welcome sopappy to the O.F.C. !-- 62 year old pot pharmer -- He just finally found home at the O.F.C. !


----------



## mrcane

Keef, I love to do the work, but I sure pay for it after..Rest up and try to go at it again....
Sopappy ......Let's burn one & try to keep the fingers out of it..
....You will love it here...Welcome...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

That not getting out of bed easily today is going around, but man my yard is cute.. so worth it. It is a beautiful morning here too.. Headed for the 90's this week or maybe 100.. good thing our beloved plants don't mind it that hot. However, i don't think they grow over 100.  

Do you guys use turmeric? i use it three times a day, it works really well on inflammation and doesn't harm you... It is my go to daily.


----------



## Keef

That's  why I say --" I will decide where I spend my pain "--- I know I'm gonna pay for it so I need a reason to hurt myself !--- I still got to finish that hedge !-- It looks like sh** !---I plan to finish when I'm lit up on a heavy dose of caps !--- At least it won't hurt so bad while I'm working !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> That not getting out of bed easily today is going around, but man my yard is cute.. so worth it. It is a beautiful morning here too.. Headed for the 90's this week or maybe 100.. good thing our beloved plants don't mind it that hot. However, i don't think they grow over 100.
> 
> Do you guys use turmeric? i use it three times a day, it works really well on inflammation and doesn't harm you... It is my go to daily.



Good Morning Rose...We are welcoming the warmth here ,our summer highs might get into the 80s...
How do you take the turmeric?
My yard could look a lot better although, I have been working on three yards...ouch


----------



## Rosebud

This is the turmeric I take three times a day. It has to have the black pepper in it to make it work. I love this stuff.


----------



## Keef

Never took turmeric --Might have some in the spice cabinet !--- Just spent 15 minutes in that hot tub !-- Like  Giggy said I was doing laps in the hot tub !--- The Jets in each seat point to different spots !--- Got one place that jet hit shoulder blade just right !--- Best $6,000 we ever spent !--and we got a nice one ! --Very therapeutic! -- This gonna really improve my quality of life !--- I don't do much !-- I don't like to hurt myself ! --I think this tub will reduce my recovery time and help me move more !-- We need to get our fishing license and go fishing in the kayak !--- I'll connect the kayak with a rope because when she hooks one of them big red fish --I couldn't catch up to help !--- I already told her there's  lots of shallow spots when the fish drags U across one jump your a** out that kayak and catch the fish !--- Good Times!


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Rose, will definitely look into it...maybe to much info came through "shipping "?
Keef love me some red fish..all salmon and steelhead fishing is closed in Wa...Due to lack of fish..No climate change:confused2:


----------



## mrcane

Gotta go...keep one burning


----------



## Keef

Keep it centered Cane !
I don't know how things happen --I wasn't gonna plant anymore seed for now !-- The plan was to spent the summer getting what I got organized and growing !--- I got the blueberry sewed up I only plan to keep the best one ( or 2) -- I got a couple Strawberry varieties that survived the bugs and have been slow but now they kicking it !--
Then Green Santa shows up with some very desirable genetics !--- I also ordered seed to the tetra called Master Kush !-- I will be verifying if it is a tetra or not !-- I need to know !--- Then Green Santa tells me he's bringing me more seed !-- Something I find very desirable! ---So I'm giving up on order! ---I'm planting this  sh** and figure out what to do with it later !--- Bonsai !!!


----------



## Keef

I'm flipping those 6 boxes to bloom in 2 maybe 3 weeks most !-- Chances are I'll have another crop harvested and another one growing come Croptober for the outside growers !--Another reason I like indoors !---I think I can do 5 crops per year once I get rolling !


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef said:


> I'm flipping those 6 boxes to bloom in 2 maybe 3 weeks most !-- Chances are I'll have another crop harvested and another one growing come Croptober for the outside growers !--Another reason I like indoors !---I think I can do 5 crops per year once I get rolling !



I crop once a month, that is always a busy day.....pull the old, get them trimmed and drying, then transplant back new clones that have vegged for 30 days. A week later its back in to take cuts for the next turn, stake up and then let them cook. Here is a quick peek at how my girls are doing on day 26 of flower. 

View attachment IMG_20160626_130834 (576x1024).jpg


----------



## Keef

I forgot when these went to bloom !-- Probably in the 4 the week !--- BPU-X-B.B 
and a Bubblicious! 

View attachment 20160626_130913.jpg


View attachment 20160626_131333.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dala I got 8 boxes and moving 2 boxes of a 60 day finisher a week to bloom would mean after 2 months I could have a rotation like U running !--- I can change back at any time just looking for what works best for me !
My original plan was a rotation producing about 5 lbs per month !---


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  Just lit a bowl and got my coffee. 

Nice bud Dale just love the frost.

I didn't take picture yesterday.  Hoping to snap a couple today.


----------



## ness

Nice pictures Keef, I am wishing for frost on my Aurora Indica's.  I got to get a close up picture on this one spot.  I want to get some feed back.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- U sound better today !-- It's gonna be hell hot today !-- Got D.D. tucked to sleep today she doesn't have to work tonight because they changed her schedule !-- Has to work 4th of July !-- 4 -12 hour shift is hard !


----------



## ness

OFC have a nice day.


----------



## ness

Yes, Keef I am feeling better.  Just going to tend to plants and cook supper today.  Taking the he day off of house work.  Guess I'll watch a movie.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I noticed two phenos for Bubblicious, one stretched out more and had lighter buds.    The other was more compact and carries more weight. There may be more, but I know of two.     My last bubblicious is stretchy.     Was hoping for the other.


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef said:


> Dala I got 8 boxes and moving 2 boxes of a 60 day finisher a week to bloom would mean after 2 months I could have a rotation like U running !--- I can change back at any time just looking for what works best for me !
> My original plan was a rotation producing about 5 lbs per month !---



Wow, that's ambitious, your grow is far bigger than mine then, it would seriously take a minute for me to grow that much in a month. But we both know if your busting it down to make oil, 5 lbs really isn't that much since there is a very diminished return to just extract the medicine. I think it is the way to go, clean pure medicine. I'm pulling for ya.

Grabbed those beans a sec ago, wrapped them up tight, ever since the political name aid /staffer /family member got white powder in the mail a few months ago, the PO now uses a sniffer probe on everything, so you will prolly see a little tear at the bottom of the envelope where the sniffer probe is stuck in.....still checking on the status but the PO may just adapt this policy forever....We all have stopped sending cuts / clones and flowers...really risky now since 8 of my friends had them stop packages and the USPS tracking site says turned over to LEO. So with that knowledge, just be safe if your shipping receiving. Peace


----------



## mrcane

Looking nice Dalahaze those pretty young things...and Keef...BPU X BB... Ya can't wait...
Don't really like the news about shipping


----------



## Dalahaze

Thank you Cane. Yea all the sudden in a 2 week time frame 8 of my buddies got pinched. Nothing has come of it, and from all the information we have been able to gather they are turning it over to the Post Master Generals Law Enforcement Division and it seems they just destroy it unless it's worth their time. The message is new, and I have not seen the new nasty letter. Thats why always use the PO, they are the feds and they have to get a warrant to open anything, and they normally don't go through the trouble if it is not worth the effort.....the problem comes in what do they consider worth their time? A simple sack of seeds could lead to an investigation and over a few years they could make a good case.....spooks me that things have changed recently. If you get popped, your address and the return address is flagged and they will never come off the list.


----------



## sopappy

giggy said:


> i do that with the good stuff too, i'm a pot head from the word go. speaking of which, go.[/QUOTE
> 
> hello giggy, ya me too but only of late, it was hash up until this millenium.
> What did we call ourselves back in the day when hash was all the rage?
> ....oh yah... stoners


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.  !---Welcome to the O.F.C. Pappy !-- Don't burn your fingers



Hey Keef, thanks and s'okay re the fingers, got painkillers


----------



## giggy

evening folks, been helping the ol lady and daughter cook dinner. we have fried squash, green beans with garlic, onions and bacon, mashed taters, meatloaf and brown gravy. right now i'm enjoying the bowl before dinner. puff puff pass


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I forgot when these went to bloom !-- Probably in the 4 the week !--- BPU-X-B.B
> and a Bubblicious!



dala them some nice pics.


----------



## giggy

sopappy said:


> giggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do that with the good stuff too, i'm a pot head from the word go. speaking of which, go.[/QUOTE
> 
> hello giggy, ya me too but only of late, it was hash up until this millenium.
> What did we call ourselves back in the day when hash was all the rage?
> ....oh yah... stoners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that was the name we used too. good to see you around again pappy, don't be a stranger. i try to at least stroll through the pages everyday, some days i even post. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> That not getting out of bed easily today is going around, but man my yard is cute.. so worth it. It is a beautiful morning here too.. Headed for the 90's this week or maybe 100.. good thing our beloved plants don't mind it that hot. However, i don't think they grow over 100.
> 
> Do you guys use turmeric? i use it three times a day, it works really well on inflammation and doesn't harm you... It is my go to daily.



hope your moving better now, hell take another hit it won't hurt you. lol


----------



## mrcane

I left some oils with a buddy back east, he has spondylitis and it is really helping him with his pain and sleep...
Oils shouldn't be any problem getting through...He needs the stuff...
Like I need my flower ..picked up a gram of Harley Tsu this morning to tryout 16.5%CBD..Nice earthy taste with a good day time buzz...Think I was Puffing a little bit to much papaya ...Guy needs a little change up from time to time.....yep...:48:


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Hey I know ya'll get stoned every morning but let's not forget to welcome sopappy to the O.F.C. !-- 62 year old pot pharmer -- He just finally found home at the O.F.C. !



I've met most of these folks, Keef. I've actually been around a couple years and they saved me. Last 6 months or so have been damage control with the business so stopped posting. But i need help again hahaha so I'm back lurking again.

I never popped in here on account of I'm illegal and have a big mouth 
but it seems lax these days and they feed and clothe you in prison, just the anal rape that's a drag but I'm 62 ffs, should get me a by
although a 50 yr old hottie just accosted me in my driveway.... I STILL GOT IT!


----------



## sopappy

mrcane said:


> Keef, I love to do the work, but I sure pay for it after..Rest up and try to go at it again....
> Sopappy ......Let's burn one & try to keep the fingers out of it..
> ....You will love it here...Welcome...:48:



yup, I've got some grow threads here where you'll see these people straightening me out, I still surf for info but ALWAYS end up back here before final decision


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !-- Pappy there's more than one of us in a prohibition state !---  I myself might be slightly over the legal plant count for Texas !--- 
Hey Dala !-- That goal of 5 lbs a month is with my spare bedroom grow ---not what I got now !--- It is still a little lofty but not out of reach !--- 
Dog my Bubblicious is more squat and bushes nice !-- She packing on bud too !-- Grows good --clones easy
I need coffee and a pipe refill later !


----------



## Keef

At this point if I got busted for growing weed it's  something to add to my resume !--- They gonna put a pot farmer in jail with smugglers --middlemen and dealers !--- What are they trying to do hook a brother up with a distribution system ?--- They start messing around opening mail because they sniffer gonna get discredited--- Wouldn't cost me more than an ounce to discredit the machine !-- I just take a drive and put a little pinch of some finely ground weed in every blue mail box I can find !--- Now tell your dog to find the package with weed !


----------



## Keef

About the post office using sniffers and dogs ? --- Not that long ago an unnamed person sent me a gram of hash that was inside a stapled folded piece of cardboard and dropped into a padded envelope !-- It arrived without incident !--- A nose blind dog or broken sniffer could have found it !--- I have probed thier system and it's broken !---


----------



## Dalahaze

I prefer to think of it as grains of sand on the beach, you see the shore, you know its there but when you reach out to grab it it slides easily through your fingers, only a few get caught....so yea the odds are heavily in favor of me right now....but that could all change instantly.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll got me started !--- I would venture a guess that half the weed grown in the free states is double vacuum packed and shipped east and almost all gets there !--- Pack right and never use your own return addy and the shipper can't be found !--- Plus U can't get in trouble if someone has a grudge against U can't send U some weed then turn U in !--- The recipient  knows the fake return addy and recognizes it as a shipment !--- Anything happens I scream that someone set me up and U don 't even use weed !--- Most they can do is confiscate it !---Do U have any idea how much it would cost to investigate these things ? --


----------



## Dalahaze

I do, but as the drug war begins to wind down, the huge revenue stream that a simple possession creates will end up going away, so they are going to get creative and also figure out how to generate a new revenue stream. Points to ponder.


----------



## Keef

It's a federal offense to ship contraband through the U.S. mail !---The other shipping companies don't have that !--- They are for profit companies they get paid to deliver packages it would cut into profits to be snooping around !---Unless there is a glaring problem they just deliver !--- Few bother to ship USPS !---Why bother when there are safer ways to ship ! --And the green river flows east !


----------



## Dalahaze

Technically, only the USPS is a "postal carrier;" UPS and FedEx are private parcel services and have no connection with the federal government other than having the government for a client and having certain portions of their business regulated by it.

They have several methods of detecting contraband and all of them work with some degree of effectiveness. However, the sheer volume of parcels precludes them from checking more than a tiny minority of packages, they usually look for:

*Suspicious looking/acting people.
    People that don't know the address of where they are sending the package
    People who ship an "excessive" number of packages but don't have a business.
 People who ship from (or to) known "drug areas" (e.g. border towns, cities in Florida,etc)
    People who pay cash to ship packages.*


Basically, the majority of illicit shipments get through to their destination. However, if a single package is flagged or detected, it's very likely that the sender and receiver will garner far more attention than they ever wanted if they had just used USPS instead. I am just wanting you to be safe, not argue. Peace brother


----------



## Dalahaze

The fact that first class mail is protected by the constitution means it cannot be opened under any circumstance, you must get a judge to OK a search warrant and its really hard to get one for small stuff...its the people who send pounds or it stinks or they do something else dumb, with private carriers company policy could be to open suspicious mail, and your rights would not be violated therefore you would have no legal remedy. This was my thinking behind my position keef.


----------



## Dalahaze

Stoned and chatty tonight I guess


----------



## Keef

Dala the return addy I use is from a local church or hospital !---I always pay cash !--- Most of U have received seed I sent !---Has there ever been a problem ?--- Man asked me once what was in the package and I told him I was just the delivery boy !-- The wife started making that she'll jewelery again !--No telling what's  in there !-- He was just asking to see if I wanted insurance! -- No !-I'm good !


----------



## Dalahaze

Now worries brother. I have no beef with ya man. It's good to debate and put heads together, we are all about safety in the OFC man. I'll pop them beans in the mail tomorrow man.


----------



## Keef

Dala I'm sorry if U thought I was jumping U or something !-- Couldn't be farther from the truth !--- I just have some experience at these things and wanted to share my thoughts with the O.F.C. !--- I'm excited about the That Blackberry Lotus !--- My T.E. had a Snow Lotus mom so I got no doubt it's  serious weed !-- Plus adding blackberry to the blueberry and Strawberry! --- It'll  make  me berry, berry happy !


----------



## Keef

Doing the Wake and Bake with D.D. !--- Wanna get high ?


----------



## Rosebud

we have a moderator on this site that has worked for UPS for a long time. He told me do not use UPS.. he is very serious. I go usps always and use a credit card and my real name.. Who does that?


----------



## Rosebud

SO Sopappy, i had a little brain incident last january and I am so glad you told these folks you have been around a while. I thought I had lost it.
Nice to see you again.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good evening OFC! Stoned & mellow @ the beach!  Here's a little humor for some of you out there--- you know who you are! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466988568762.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is funny right there.


----------



## Keef

Why she make fun of me like that ?--- So I dated some crazy women !---Bet I ain't the only one !
Rose -- Every situation is different !--- U sending something from a legal State it might get more attention !--Seed I don't think they even care !
What I'm told is that people who ship weed from the west coast to the east coast buyer is that they drive it across the state line to a prohibition state that is looking for stuff from a legal state not so much at what is leaving from thier state !--- As for UPS -- I haven't done it lately but I never had a problem !--- U have to understand the mind set of the local Po-Po! --- Down here everything is geared towards smuggling not searching for growers !--They got that sewed up with a special task force !-- They find anything that is not brickweed they are tasked with tracing it back to the source !---Hence --Keef ain't moving squat !--Another thing is who would expect someone to send weed to a town on a major smuggling route ?--- So I'm relatively safe just growing for us !--Growing outside would be suicide !-- U got AWACS  flying top cap --unmarked planes cover the middle and scores of coast Guard and LEO choppers by the dozen fly the beach !--- I'm just another retiree living at the beach !-- I just happen to pull a lot of power !---I can justify it !
But when I'm in the basement lab making a Frankenplant ---Only ya'll know !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oh no he didnt! Did Keef just say I'm crazy??? Oh man, it's on!


----------



## Keef

I may be wrong but I'm sticking by my crazy Beeches comment !--- There are stories I could tell but she a freak !-- If the truth Hurts ? --Then I gotta take the pain !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just a reminder..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466698976699.jpg


----------



## Keef

Under duress and not liking it a bit !--- I agree !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Doing the Wake and Bake with D.D. !--- Wanna get high ?



  Walked in just in time......Nighttime...Papaya time..:48:

     USPS ,I support my government.....


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> Good evening OFC! Stoned & mellow @ the beach!  Here's a little humor for some of you out there--- you know who you are!



Sorry was out to lunch....:rofl:


----------



## Keef

D.D. say U gonna need that Super Simply"C " extractor! --- Why don't I just order it ? --- That was outta the blue !-- But I say go ahead !--- Just a shame I won't have anything to run thru it yet !--  What would U say ? -- I said --order it !


----------



## ness

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=236288&stc=1&d=1467017668

Here is one of the Aurora Indica. 

View attachment 100_0198.JPG


View attachment 100_0204.JPG


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Up early.  Yep, I going to do it Wake and Bake.  Going to take more pictures, the spot I wanted you to look at got delete.  Catch you later.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads.
DD i only dated the daughters of Ministers, ,,didnt even have to buy them diner. Lol,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Nes U doing fine !-- U gonna have a nice harvest come fall !-- 
What up Hopper ?-- U working today ?


----------



## yarddog

Nes, your plants look good.   
My hydro shipment is on the way.      
Maybe some rain tomorrow.    Fingers crossed.


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Potheads.
> DD i only dated the daughters of Ministers, ,,didnt even have to buy them diner. Lol,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa



Nes.... looking gooood ....
Hopper you are something else:rofl:
Good morning all.....
   Firing up......:48:


----------



## Keef

Good deal Dog! -- I got those Master Kush seed coming and some Blackberry Lotus -- I got some other seed got be planted to like Nurse Larry and Bubba Mamma !--- It's gonna be like starting a whole new grow !--- I'm putting about 3 seed from each of 5 varieties !---Where I'll find a place for them I don't know yet but we'll find room !---D.D. had a empty box at the cloning station but she got high and filled it with BPU-X-B.B.  cuts! -- 35 of them !--- I'm gonna need some of that space !


----------



## Keef

The grow is coming along nicely !--- Wanted to show U the nursery /clone station and the grow boxes !--- Those plants in the nursery  got no place to go for 2 months !--- This gonna get tricky ! 

View attachment 20160627_102744.jpg


View attachment 20160627_102852.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Go get'em Bro...starting to clear out the corner of the garage..get me a veg. room going for clone season....
Mom says bike ride...who am I to question...?


----------



## Keef

Yup Cane -- It's  coming along nicely !--- What U got in mind for a veg room ? --- I don't have it together yet  but I know what's  needed for an indoor grow !--  Your situation is different from mine U can Use a veg room to get plants ready for outdoors! -- Mine got to stay inside !-- To do this I felt I needed at least 3 grow areas!--- A nursery / cloning station -- A veg area --and A bloom area !--  I gots lots of spots in the nursery  !
I'd also like a small breeding area !-- but I can get by !-- Those 6 black and yellow boxes will be veg when I open the spare room grow !-- So I can produce enough clones now to feed a 20 box grow !-- Still got problems to work out but I'm ready when they blow the whistle !


----------



## Keef

Hey guys Dala started a new thread --"Dela the dealer and a dog named Jake " !--- Anyway there's  a lot of younger people that don't feel they old enough for the O.F.C. so they don't post there !--- Drop by once in awhile !--The O.F.C. has kinda morphed into more of a chat room than a thread !-- There younger growers need something like we got !-- Maybe Dala's thread can be that !--


----------



## Keef

The following pic is the sprayer manifold I'm building for my last box !-- I glue the pump to a ceramic tile and this goes on top the pump --After I drill holes for micro sprayers this puppy is finished !-- The inside of box is finished !-- Silicone caulk around the inside of the lid and we done --Drill the desired holes with a hole saw  in the lid ( I use 2 inch !) and it's ready to work !


----------



## Keef

OOPS! -- Where is the pic ? 

View attachment 20160627_132926_001.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Rosebud said:


> SO Sopappy, i had a little brain incident last january and I am so glad you told these folks you have been around a while. I thought I had lost it.
> Nice to see you again.



Phew! Thanks, Rosebud. I was beginning to think I'd entered the Twilight Zone. I had a couple disasters and have been in hiding, too embarrassed to post haha
but I'm back picking brains again.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--- Nes U doing fine !-- U gonna have a nice harvest come fall !--
> What up Hopper ?-- U working today ?



Nope,,,no working today. Yehaaaaaaa 
Hey cane,,somebody had to do the Christian thing. Lol


----------



## Keef

Okie-Dokie -- Got the box finished !--- First pick is the completed spray manifold with micro sprayers!  The second pic show it mounted on a pump and ready to go !-- Got the holes  in the lid and it's caulked !-- This box finished now !-- Got to do 20 so everything has to be simple ! 

View attachment 20160627_143318.jpg


View attachment 20160627_144054_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Pappy didn't see U there !-- What's happening?


----------



## ness

After noon OFC.  Just lite up my first bowl.  Keef your grow is looking great.  It is so hot outside.  Had to come in to get out of that heat.  Suppose to rain tomorrow.  Thinking of sprouting some beans.  I still have that one plante in veg.  Just, happens that it is the unknown.  I don't know if I should put it into flowering.  It has white flowers on top.  What does anyone think?


----------



## Keef

Sounds like it is already blooming Nes !-- Could it be an auto ?


----------



## ness

Yes, Keef it could be an auto.  If it is that ice plant.  I order auto's when I order all my seeds.  So, Keef should I put it under the flowering lights?  12 on 12 off.


----------



## WeedHopper

Its so hot in dallas i feel like im on a Twilight Zone episode. Damn


----------



## Rosebud

90's here WH, going to the 100's next week..yuck. 

Nes, is your plant outdoors? It will go into flower on it's own, all of them willstart the slow process  now that the days are a tiny bit shorter.


----------



## ness

Hello Rose.  No, this plant here is in the house.  Just got one inside and two outside.  Hey, Rose the plants you planted outside are they clones?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi nes, I planted both clones and seedlings outdoors this year.  I think autos need specific hours of lighting.. let me go see if i can find the links.'

Here is a bunch about autos.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=52


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Hey Pappy didn't see U there !-- What's happening?



Fighting to keep temps down here, a scorcher
can't say where though bwahahahaha oh, on that,
enjoyed those sending stuff post, some great info there


----------



## Dalahaze

Hi all, busy day today....I spent all day in the grow working on some drains and getting the dehumidifier hard plumbed so no more emptying the rez. Took lots of cuts and stuck a bunch of clones. I'm getting ready to move more into the rotation. This turn is on day 27 of flower and in 8 days I will rotate in more vegging plants. My rotation is set for a harvest every 35 days, the CO2 is pushing them right along. Peace


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Hi nes, I planted both clones and seedlings outdoors this year. I think autos need specific hours of lighting.. let me go see if i can find the links.'
> 
> Here is a bunch about autos.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=52


 
Rose very useful thread, Thank You.  Cooking ribs and fr fr.  and cold slaw.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Yes I had a nap !--- Autos Nes ? -- People who clone stay clear of Autos !-- We can put a plant in and out of bloom and control the plant !-- Not so with Autos !--- As a cloner I got no use for them !
They are one crop plant !--- We got sativa --indica and roderalis !--- In my mind roderalis is an abomination and should be wiped off the face of the earth !---


----------



## Keef

It offends me when they cross fine weed on that thing and call it something like an Auto Widow !-- It's  like breeding a race horse (Widow) to a plow horse !--- The offspring are far from a race horse !-- I feel roderalis genetics should not contaminate the Cannabis gene pool !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Figured it was "high" time for a funny!  No oreos, but got some fine weed, pretty good peach wine, & a nice pork roast in the oven...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466790650698.jpg


----------



## ness

I just turn light timer on 18 on and 6 off.  I'll take pictures tomorrow to see what you think.  Everyone have a great night.


----------



## Dalahaze

Nes it has been my experience that 20/4 is the best schedule, I have only grown 1 to see just what the hype was all about. I went to a person I know who has a lot of experience with them and he told me 20/4 and then drop the N after week two of flower. Mine was grown in a 2 gal pot and it took 10 weeks from seedling to harvest, I got 2 good zips and about a zip of LARF off of her. It was not my cup of tea, I like to have control personally. Peace


----------



## Keef

Dala I never tried 20/4 !--- Might have to give it a try !--- I'm with U on the control of photos !-- I been trying to get my pups Jake to pose for a pic for your thread !--- Dog named Jake ? --- We named him Joliet Jake like in the Blues Brothers because we sprung him from the big house !-- Jake a good boy !


----------



## Dalahaze

Cool, post him up when you get his good side. With an auto you can, some go 24 on but not recommended, plant needs a jiffy to rest imho.


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...Bike ride..some gardening...might have gotten  to 70* today ...tide and wind came in got the hoddie on....
Look what I found growing in my tomato,green house....
Anyone have an idea what kind of fungi it may be?? 

View attachment 20160627_194040.jpg


View attachment 20160627_194105.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDIrJkNE4Jk[/ame]


----------



## mrcane

Parrot Head....:aok:.....:48:....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bet you didn't see that coming! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467106709791.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Joliet Jake-- 

View attachment FB_IMG_1446770998646.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

JJ got the bling on!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef wearing his bling bling again. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like a fried egg cane,,,thats weird looking mushrooms.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Ugh !-- 
Cane I never seen a mushroom like that !-- Scary --I'd shoot before it turns into the Blob !-- It's a rule I got !--If I don't know what it is and I don't like it ---I Kill it !


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog! -- Gonna be one of them days ain't it ?---Waiting for everything to get here !-- No way I could sit on seeds with a line up like this !-- Master Kush - Blackberry Lotus--GDP-x-Black Rose -- Nurse Larry-- Bubba Mamma !-- and the one whose name must never be spoken !--- It doesn't matter that I got a great grow! ---I gotta have this stuff !


----------



## WeedHopper

My miniature Schnauzer.
We dont do the Schnauzer cut.


----------



## Keef

That looks like a happy pup Hopper !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah we share the same color beard. Lol


----------



## Keef

Bloom looks good !-- Gonna have to tie them up soon they starting to get bud heavy !-- It's  not like I can do what U dirt farmers do and stake them up !---I gotta get creative !---  Smells like blueberries up in here !


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna build more boxes !--- Looks like I better get that spare bedroom ready !-- I don't have enough room !-- I''ll do it in groups of 5 but I'm gonna expand !--- I'm gonna have an oil machine to feed !


----------



## Dalahaze

Run stringers from wall to wall over the grow and then tie off to that, I'm fond of using a paperclip on each end of a mono-filament line and a pipe cleaner, to attach it to the plant, it will hold'em up well. Peace


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning OFC, busy day of work ahead for me in the grow


----------



## Keef

I like the paper clip --pipe cleaner idea Dala !--- I can do that ! --Thanks !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, keef, just knock out a wall. Build yourself a decent grow...kidding. Going in the bed room is good. I have lights in the shed, guest room, and bathroom.. and grow outside...wt heck?  
I just went out a took some pic's of the farmette this morning posted on my journal. I will share my favorite pic here.View attachment DSCF4301.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Making oil stat today.. gotta go.


----------



## umbra

did 2 weeks veg and flipped them last night. When I transplanted into 5 gal bags, I overwatered all the plants. They looked very unhappy, so to help speed up the drying out process, I turned on the biowave more than 15 min every hr during lights on. As the plant breathes and opens the stoma allowing CO2 into the plant, it also lets out water vapor. Sort of the whole transpiration thing. I'm running a private reserve OG and it is stretchy with very long internode distance. Even more so than the Jack. Apparently running the biowave to help dry out the plants had another effect, it shortened the internodal distance so that they are stacked on top of each other. Should make for an interesting grow.


----------



## Rosebud

Aweome umbra...short internodes  is a win win.. cool.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose...O.F.C. ...Keef sounds like it's happening keep it up Bro..I don't know about the jewelry on the dog..
Hopper.Can that dog see? Maybe a little cut
Sounds like a busy day.round Here.....:48:......Ya....


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, very cool.     You never know what's going to happen when you make a change.    This could be a new technique for the higher end growers.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, makes s*** turn into Gold......Morning....


----------



## ness

Dalahaze said:


> Nes it has been my experience that 20/4 is the best schedule, I have only grown 1 to see just what the hype was all about. I went to a person I know who has a lot of experience with them and he told me 20/4 and then drop the N after week two of flower. Mine was grown in a 2 gal pot and it took 10 weeks from seedling to harvest, I got 2 good zips and about a zip of LARF off of her. It was not my cup of tea, I like to have control personally. Peace


 
Thank You Dala, I'll try that.  What do you mean about drop the N after two week of flowering?  Does zip mean OZ's?  And what does LARF mean?  Sorry, I do not know to much about things.  Auto are not going to be my cup of tea either.  I top her to and I got two branches going on her.  I just want to grow a good grow.  I'm hang in for the long run.  I'll get this grow under control.:48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc, keef, just knock out a wall. Build yourself a decent grow...kidding. Going in the bed room is good. I have lights in the shed, guest room, and bathroom.. and grow outside...wt heck?
> I just went out a took some pic's of the farmette this morning posted on my journal. I will share my favorite pic here.View attachment 236315


 

Afternoon Rose, that is a beautiful flower.  What's cooking today, Rose.:48:


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  All is well at the homestead.  Got a busy day.  Everyone have a nice day. :48:


----------



## giggy

good afternoon ofc, hope everybody is well.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning everyone!  Trying to get my day started! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466571744362.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !-- Afternoon O.F.C. !--- At least I don't have to worry about over or under watering anymore !-- I was notorious for over watering and fertilizing in dirt !--- I know there are many ways to grow but I'm happy with what I do !--I want to play with nutes some later but all in all I'm comfortable! -- My biggest problem is getting seed started and big enough to move to aero !--- I need to get better at starting seed !--D.D. may have found me a way to start seed in aero !-- It's hell out outside !


----------



## WeedHopper

Sissy,,,taking a nap. Just playen.


----------



## Keef

And I do it again Hopper !-- First though I gotta finish this pipe !


----------



## Keef

Anyone heard of these new things that work like rock wool called "Suretogrow" ? -- I think I can start seed in aero with them !--D.D. get me some and we'll see !


----------



## Dalahaze

nes said:


> Thank You Dala, I'll try that.  What do you mean about drop the N after two week of flowering?  Does zip mean OZ's?  And what does LARF mean?  Sorry, I do not know to much about things.  Auto are not going to be my cup of tea either.  I top her to and I got two branches going on her.  I just want to grow a good grow.  I'm hang in for the long run.  I'll get this grow under control.:48:



Hi nes, the N is nitrogen, after week 2 of flower your should start going heavier on the P and K and back off on the N...so flower nutes.

Yes ma'am a zip is an ounce.

LARF is slang for the small little airy buds found farther down and inside on the plant, where they didn't get as much light. It has more to do with proper pruning than anything, I let this one go natural since I wanted to see an auto run without manipulation.


----------



## Keef

What up Dala ? --- I was looking at the grow and I think we stepping across the line from hobby to something else !-- We just getting it together but this gonna pay our bills one day !---
Umbra--- that BPU-X-B.B. is gonna be a money maker come the end of prohibition !--After all this will be a business !--- I love it when it suddenly one day takes on that blueberry smell !
Rose knock out a wall ? -- Why didn't I think of that ?--I would but I don't think I need to !


----------



## giggy

keef you got a pm.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --Sorry I got it earlier and forgot to respond !--- Thanks I'll check into that !
We been online  trying to find me something to start seed  in my aero system !--- Putting a hold on my tetra work till I find a way to start them in aero !--- Speaking of the grow I need to go check pH !


----------



## yarddog

Nice cool rain here.    Too bad I'm on the dirt bike today.     With a laundry list of errands before heading home.     This dogs going to look like a swamped out rat by the time I get home.     
My side job boss come up here.    Had me scared till he talked to me.   Wants me to contract with him.      So even if you flunk a piss test, if you good you still work.   Lol. Just proves, it's all about the $$$.     If I make em money, they want it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

And I need to run errands! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467107823756.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep


----------



## Keef

This last group of seed I treated ? --They didn't all die !--- I may not talk about those things for awhile !


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef if you pop the seed into grow plugs they will fit right into a 2' basket and you just hand water to keep moist every few days, once the roots find the mist your done doing that, just toss a little hydroton around them and your golden. I started seeds like this for years. If you are interested i'll tell you how i did it.

https://www.hydroempire.com/general...720FAZNSTyZv71qT1f9Al3Hwk56SRmijBcaAlIY8P8HAQ


----------



## Keef

What kind of grow plug U talking Dala ? -- Rock wool grow plugs ?


----------



## Keef

I shoulda looked at the link first !-- Rapid Rooters ! -Got some ordered !---I got any questions I'll hit U up !-- Mane I'm a cloner !--- This starting seeds sucks! --- Give me a girl I make all the clones I want !-- 
Speaking of seed !-- I'll have some BPU-X-B.B.  and Bubblicious seed fathered by Trips in a couple months if anyone wants any !--Trips still making pollen too !-- I got 2 paper pollen bags !--- This will be the last of Trips !-- His son Elvis be taking over !--BPU-X-B.B.  on a Widow mom !--He a beast !--


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  I got picture that I am going to post, if I can get the picture uploaded.


----------



## ness

I can't get the picture uploaded.  Going have to call my daughter to help me out.  Today is the day nothing works right when I touch it.  Time for a bowl. :bong2:


----------



## mrcane

Happy..Happy..Happy...
      Just picked up some veg. Nutes..
    Lovely day here:48:.....Stay Cool 

View attachment 14671516842901077151620.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Im raising Night Crawlers.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper, I use to go night crawling a lot when I was younger.  What a blast.  Use them to go fishing with family. Had a great time.


----------



## Rosebud

My worm bin grosses me out and I squeal like a girl.

Sorry you have had hard day nes, i don't like those.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good evening OFC!  Stoned & watching shark week!  Yikes! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467106925215.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

G'nite all, got a lot done around the farm today....I tired and ready to sleep. Peece


----------



## mrcane

Dala...Goodnight..& sleep well....just got the chickens in...no more walks...
DD..love your stuff...makes me smile
.....Puff one:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little late night humor if anyone's still out there-- 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467106551415.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 6:45 -rain --Working on da Wake and Bake !--Hope all have a good day !


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope DD,,,i do stupid stuff just as fast as i always did. Lol,,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Bud porn ? 

View attachment 20160629_071541.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

She's nice keef, looks like she got a little sativa in them genes. How far along is she?


----------



## WeedHopper

Love flowers. Nice


----------



## Keef

Morning Dala !-- I didn't write it down and I don't remember !-- - They'll finish when they finish !---I think maybe 3 + weeks to go !-- In the foreground is that BPU-X-B.B. and there is a Bubblicious in there somewhere--They hybrids ( poly hybrids -x-poly hybrids) !-- They getting top heavy like I said and are kinda falling around !-- I had a rough afternoon evening and didn't get them tied up !-- They don't stretch as bad as my Widow ! --That Bubblicious is a little more squat !-- That BPU-X-B.B. is a fine blueberry!-- About 3-4 weeks into bloom she starts giving off that blueberry smell !--


----------



## Keef

There 4 plants in that box !-- I planned on 6 plants per box for the other 6 boxes !-- I think I got enough! -- flipping them in a couple weeks this box got a little tall for the space !-- The 6 will be a mixed grow of BPU-X-B.B.  --GG#4 --T.E. --- White Widow and I've got a few to sex !


----------



## yarddog

keef, them girls looking so fine.      i need to get a picture of my pinapple express. doesnt take much to impress me down here, but she is looking nice.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.... lookin nice Keef...
I'm not liking this summer weather so far..cool nights Marine layer till around 11....come on July & Aug....
...time for a puff ....:48:


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys took awhile to get it all worked out !--- I just hope the 6 do as well as this box is doing !--It is a test box !--- I got a promised to fulfill ---When we were fighting the bugs and losing I promised myself if we could beat the borg --I promised to grow a sheet load of weed !-- I told D.D. don't tell me when she orders that CO2 extractor cause I'll be freaking out wandering  if the Po-Po will be there for the delivery! ---I don't even want to know it's  on the way !


----------



## Keef

Hey I've sampled that Blue Dream oil and Blue Dream got some competition growing down in the badlands !--- I did stuff and things to it !--- Next is Strawberry Rhino -&--Strawberry Elephant (Strawberry Rhino-x-Tranquil Elephantizer )--- Oh I got some funky-unky up in here !


----------



## mrcane

Off to a morning of Tai Chi...See Ya'll....have a high morning:48:


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC.  Getting ready to go to the Dr's.  Waiting there is going to be a b****.  Now, see if I can upload some pictures.


----------



## Keef

The economy down here is hurting and there is an empty lot next door !-- I think it's  tied up in litigation but might buy it !-- Put a 2-3 car sized " Shop " on it !--- Grow some big weed ! 
Cane I know the Tai-Chi is to center the mind and I'm glad it seems to work for U !--- The martial arts they taught were far from Tai Chi !--- I'm not near as quick as I used to be but when U add a straight razor to the mix I can probably still hold my own !-- I'm too old to fight and I know it but U have to be strong enough to defend the grow !---U really don't want to try to take my stuff !-- I was tested by the aftermath of Katrina and found worthy !--With only one good arm !--


----------



## ness

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=236339&stc=1&d=1467208544

This plant is the one that I'm trying to save. The unknown.  I top it.  I didn't know it was a auto.  Got lots to learn. No, Wake and Bake for me got a Dr's appointment.  I hope I don't have a piss test. 

View attachment 100_0220.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nothing wrong with that Nes just let it run !-- Good Luck at the doctor !--U gotta get one of those drug screen  kits !-- Freeze dried clean urine just add water !--


----------



## ness

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=236340&stc=1&d=1467209212

I have a ?.  What are those two little tear drop on each side of stem? 

View attachment 100_0232.JPG


----------



## ness

Can anyone see what I am talking about in the above pic?  it is behind the three leaf with the white spot those two little leaf or what ever they are.  What are they?


----------



## Keef

Looks Iike a girl Nes but I don't see any hair yet !-- Have to wait and see !---I'm the only person I ever heard of who got busted for having a clean drug screen !--


----------



## Keef

Nes can't see it that well but a male will usually show by making 3 little balls at that spots U talking about --Like the beginning of a grape cluster !--- I don't see that !--So U got to wait !


----------



## ness

Thank You, keef.  The nurse watches me pee.  So, that will not help.  Just hope if they fine out I have been smoking w*** they don't put me in the hospital.  It is a head Dr. I see today.  Got to get my med's.


----------



## ness

Got to go, have a great day.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, just popping in to say hey. busy day. peace


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My son's gf, who is now living here, decided to make dinner last night. Pesto pasta with asparagus. It sounded good. When my son hands me the plate, I ask what's on top? He says we are looking at protein alternatives, it's a fried egg. I wish he would have at least asked me. It was not particularly inviting to eat. I gave it to the dogs and banned the gf from ever cooking for me again. Sometimes I just want to scream. But then I smoke a fatty and just have to laugh. Was I really like that when I was his age and in love?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, 
nes, those are called calax. That is where the two hairs come out to show you it is a girl.

Giggy, your seeds went out yesterday.

Umbra, got an emergency request for rso. All i had was la confd. to make it out of. So I did.. your gift keeps on giving, thank you.

Good morning Keef, Dala, all ya all.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I feel for U Cuz !-- I am a lucky man !-- 
Morning Rose !-- I hope U not working yourself into the ground !-- Do us a favor and give Rose a break once in awhile !


----------



## Dalahaze

Next time you water add 1/4 tsp of Epsom salts to a gallon of water your feeding with. They look like they might be trying to get a Mg def. but its sorta hard to tell. Those tear drops are just the pre-flowers from what I can tell, be soon and you will be able to see if its a she 

Unless your organic, organic questions goto Rose


----------



## Keef

O.K. so I messed up !-- Ain't the first time -- Probably not the last !--- I got a male in flower in the house and girls in glorious bloom !-- Seems I'm gonna have a few more seed than I had planned on ! -- I guess fate just choose for me !--- Sorry Umbra  but I got to rape your genetics with Zombie Juice !---BPU-X-B.B. -x-Keef !-- U bred it U name it !-- I only need one plant !


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef please tell me your not letting that male sit in the open air inside your grow, you need a breeding chamber brother...that male will seed everything you got if the air is moving right.


----------



## Keef

He's dead now but he was in a planter in the living room the girls in the bloom are in a closet !-- I did take a paper pollen bag in to fertilize a lower limb twice !-- They got it good but I see scattered seed pods !-- I think I brought in the pollen -- live and learn !--No doubt about who the dad is !--So I'll have F-2 BPU-X-B.B.  and --F-1 BPU-X-B.B. -x-  Bubblicious seed ! -- And -Hell yes I need a breeding box !


----------



## Keef

I was gonna grow some seed next cycle for the lab but I'll use these !-- I'm developing a system and it takes lots of seed !-- This some tricky sheet !--- but I got this thing on a leash !-- Woof -Woof !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, I have other blueberry strains that I've worked. Personally, I think the blueberry muffin is going to be both a moneymaker and a brand.


----------



## Keef

Umbra--I never had Blueberry Muffin --but this one likes what I do and I like it !-- I crossed Trips on the T.E. --Widow and Bubblicious ! -- So I'm gonna have some blueberry !-- What works best stays !-- Everything doesn't work well for me !-


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hopper, you a funny man! Here's another one for you & all you guys out there: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467105937761.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got errands to run, so I best go prepared with some oven mitts cause it's gonna be another scorching day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467107704025.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, that's funny about the enticing dinner your son's GF made!


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Umbra, that's funny about the enticing dinner your son's GF made!



I texted my oldest son about dinner. He asked if the dogs liked it. I said yes they did, but they eat ****.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I just can't chase the next popular variety !--I gotta make my own path !- I think I got everything I need to make my trick pony !--- I just need one and looks like I got at least another year before I need it ! --They end prohibition next week I might be ready !-- I learned from U there are times when U should just not say anything !---I got something not to say !


----------



## Dalahaze

Reminds me of the newly weds. The wife cooks her first dinner and the smoke alarm seemed to be her timer. Sets the plate down in front of the husband an whew boy was it a mess, so he fed it to the dog and immediately after it ate dinner it started licking its butt,.... so the wife asked the husband why the dog was doing that and the husband stated simply " he is just trying to get the taste out of his mouth".


----------



## umbra

I have to laugh. My oldest son went thru this while he has away at school. I never had to endure this. I made a pot of chilli today so I know I have food for the next couple of days. They can cook whatever they want. And I don't have to wait until 9 pm to get something to eat. Works for me.


----------



## Keef

Kids !-- Hey Umbra help me do some math cause I think U would know the numbers and I don't !-- 
O.K. -- Oil is worth about 3/5 the value of the same weight of bud ?---  How much weight in trim is lost and cost to trim or time trimming the bud ?--- I'm thinking I can strip the fan leaves and hang the rest to dry --When dry-- strip it off the stem and extract it !--- I think it will balance out !-- Any thoughts ?


----------



## Keef

When Rose says oil she means RSO --When I say oil I mean CO2 extracted oil for vape cartridges!


----------



## Dalahaze

Yes sir thats the drill, and they need to be bone dry before making doughnuts. Don't forget it all has to be dewaxed / winterized or it wont be pure.


----------



## Keef

Hey Dala Look up that Simply "C" Super Critical hash oil extractor !-- I don't think I'll have to winterize or dewax like U would with BHO or Alcohol !-- Been awhile since I watched the operating video !--- But it won't be a problem if I have to !-- I think this CO2 oil is clean enough to go from extractor right into vape cartridges !-- but has to be bone dry before extraction !


----------



## yarddog

Mrs dog sent me this.      Seems my cat is guarding the hydro shipment while I'm at work.


----------



## Dalahaze

Nice  YD....always good to see new goodies.


----------



## Keef

Hurry ! Open it I want to see !-- I would probably be growing hydro now but I didn't know how to build one !--The aerocloner was in my hands and I could build my own boxes so here I am !-- Really ! show me what U got !


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome pic of the cat yd. I am at the beauty shop... getting my hair dyed reading about the Off
It is hot here.
Umbra. Funny story



Story


----------



## Keef

D.D. dyed my hair ONCE !-- It won't happen again !-- I don't want to talk about it !--


----------



## umbra

a woman I was engaged to, lightened my blonde hair...I looked like Edgar Winter...too funny.


----------



## Dalahaze

Ups 

View attachment ups funny.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Kids !-- Hey Umbra help me do some math cause I think U would know the numbers and I don't !--
> O.K. -- Oil is worth about 3/5 the value of the same weight of bud ?--- How much weight in trim is lost and cost to trim or time trimming the bud ?--- I'm thinking I can strip the fan leaves and hang the rest to dry --When dry-- strip it off the stem and extract it !--- I think it will balance out !-- Any thoughts ?


 Don't eat pesto pasta with a fried egg.... what was that. It all depends on the oil and the cannabis. It always does.


----------



## Keef

I like that Dala !-- Little Bitty UPS truck !-
Umbra mine was an unholy shade of bright Orange !-- Had to get it dyed blond to get rid of the orange !-- She still thinks it's  funny! -- It Ain't !


----------



## WeedHopper

Baby tetra cantaloupe.,,,,lol


----------



## Keef

I needed U to confirm that for me Umbra !-- Tells me what I needed to know !


----------



## Dalahaze

WH they're coming right along aren't they.


----------



## Keef

It can be done Hopper !--Want me to do it ?-


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,tetra them babies.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I'm a little too high to do it right now Hopper! --


----------



## yarddog

I have stepped over to the dark side.


----------



## Keef

I want to see it set up and see how it works !-- I might want to do hydro one day !


----------



## Rosebud

Pesto and fried eggs are WRONG

WH, love your yard and that big ole plant.

YD, enjoy the dark side, i bet you will rock it.
Keef, orange? 
It is 102 out there.. yuck.


----------



## Dalahaze

Whoohoo Dog got some supplies


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I had to go to the beauty shop to get it fixed and they laughed at me too !-- I hope she don't still have a pic !--


----------



## yarddog

I got the supplies just need to know what to do with it all.   Lol.


----------



## Keef

I use syringes to measure nutes and stuff with !--U got a pH pen ? PPM pen ?-- I hardly ever use my ppm pen anymore but U need it !---


----------



## yarddog

Yeah I have a pH and a ppm.   Cheapo's      I'll be buying a nice set later.   Syringes would work well, good idea keef.


----------



## Dalahaze

You will need a 10 ml and a 3 ml syringe.


----------



## Dalahaze

Do you have Epsom salt [MGSO4], I didn't see it in the picture?


----------



## Keef

They'll work just fine to start with Dog !-- Just use that stuff to calibrate your pH pen regularly !--U gonna do great !
I got a rapid rooter and dome kit on the way !-- Waiting for everything to get here to start some seed !- No more blooming males in da house without a breeding area !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Hey Rose I had to go to the beauty shop to get it fixed and they laughed at me too !-- I hope she don't still have a pic !--



Oh, I still have a picture! If only I could find it!  We called him Bart man after Bart on the Simpsons!  It was pumpkin orange & then a very bright blonde after the "professionals" fixed it!  Plus, he had a mullet!  LMAO right now!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Come on over Dog-- we'll help you along the way here on the dark side!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ikr! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467247505155.jpg


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Come on over Dog-- we'll help you along the way here on the dark side!


I must smoke too much pot or something....I see this picture in my head of the OFC camp ground late at night, really in the dark with a bunch of old guys walking around with orange hair looking for some tetras.


----------



## Keef

Naw just me Umbra !-- Florescent orange hair !--- Lighting up the night !-- I hope U still laughing when I jack that BPU-X-B.B.  up !-- Looks like I'm gonna have plenty  seed to work with !-- Dam it !-- Those whole genetic doubling is hard but if it was easy everybody be doing it ! --What do I have to loose ? -- I got some fine genetics without them !-- So why not see if I can make a legend ?---It's been done before and sometimes I get lucky !---


----------



## Dalahaze

Wow, well that was a cool visual....I have gotten a little bogged down with a little Hippy Slayer so I got my stupid on. Thats kinda funny tbh keef.


----------



## Keef

When I get this genetic doubling down ---I'm gonna have to figure out those THCA crystals !--  How big U think they could get ? --


----------



## umbra

the ones I saw were as big as my fingers


----------



## DirtyDiana

How about another horrific visual,  ha-ha: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467245694345.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> I must smoke too much pot or something....I see this picture in my head of the OFC camp ground late at night, really in the dark with a bunch of old guys walking around with orange hair looking for some tetras.




that is quite a visual....lol


----------



## yarddog

I have epsoms salts dala,
 my goal is to be forced to take the clothes out of the dresser to make room for all my weed.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I must smoke too much pot or something....I see this picture in my head of the OFC camp ground late at night, really in the dark with a bunch of old guys walking around with orange hair looking for some tetras.



Too funny! Reminds me of Cream doing "Tales of Great Ulysses. "


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, on a different level of humor: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467247406017.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## Dalahaze

Morning OFC.....I'm sick and tired.....no no I got a cold and didn't sleep well 

The cold is not bad more of a bother, sleepy sucks but it will storm all day here, so after I run to the PO to shoot some beans off I'm grabbing the Slayer again and I'm gonna play lets get stupid and sleep while it rains...it will help with the cold. Peace


----------



## Keef

Dala -that and a large dose of vitamin C and maybe some zinc !-- Get some sleep Cuz !--- I slept O.K. last night ---but I can't turn my head to the left !-- So I took some caps and packed a pipe !--I put my hot neck pillow on it while I smoke and it don't hurt so bad !-- Still can't turn my head !
D.D. said why did U post that pic showing people what U use in that  Zombie Juice ? -- I told her if they can get there with that much info good for them !--- It wasn't enough for me !----Tricky  bastids !--- I got stuff but not the way they say !-- I can work my pickle jars as well as any proper lab !-- Now I know what they don't know !--


----------



## yarddog

Hope you feel better dala.    green Santa getting saddled up for a short run haul!  
  Rain all day uh?   Hope it doesn't here.    My car is broken down.  Been riding the dirt bike to work.     And we've had some down right nasty storms this week.


----------



## Keef

What ya'll do on the 4th of July ? -- I be on fire watch !-- The people bring thier fireworks to the beach !--Wind usually blows off the Gulf -- So they end coming down on da hood !-- 3 times since we moved to the beach they almost burned us out !--  So I get high and play fire man !--Got to be high cause it's  like they shooting at U !--


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ?-- Been there !--For awhile when I was younger all I had was a small rice burner !--  It was 4 degrees in Virginia and that was all the transport I had and I had errands had to be done !-Mane was it cold !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Ive had a few days off and it feels great. Hope yall feel better.
Here,,maybe this will make yas feel better.


----------



## yarddog

Call me when the stew is ready.  I'll bring he cornbread


----------



## Dalahaze

Yea dog I was just thinking the same, I would hate to eat WH's bunny....but they are sure good stewed up with rice and cornbread and ice tea to wash it down. Dog you got mail.


----------



## Rosebud

DON'T EAT THE BUNNY!!!!

Good morning peeps.

That is adorable wh, thank you.

Dala, get well. i like your plan for the day.

It was 102 here yesterday...plants handled it..phewy.

Good morning Keef, glad you have stuff to make you more comfortable.

I either have a strained quadriceps muscle or a muscle eating disease. LOL  I do exaggerate.

YD, good luck with your new hydro.. and getting your car fixed. Be careful out in those storms.

Mr cane, i see you down there, you have heat yet?


----------



## mrcane

Good morning, OFC......:48
.........Poor bunny.....


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose...it looks like it will be a beautiful day....No marine layer this morning, might see 70s...


----------



## mrcane

Rose, did I see you post, that you have the new MMJ card???...are you going to register?????


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, we need to talk. I am going to call the alcoholfirearmpot people when i get home from working out. I want to know what are the benefits of registering and  who sees this list? is it Hipa protected?  mr rb seems to think that if you don't register you can only grow 4 plants even with the doc rec of 15. I need a lot more info.

Tell me your thoughts please?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody is well as they can be. i went to my general saw bones yesterday. he told me he is not a specialist but he thinks i messed up my rotator cuff. i scared of what the other doctor is going to say. good thing i have alfac as i'm gonna need it. chat at yall later.


----------



## Dalahaze

Rose, I sure hate lists, sooooo easy to get on but oh so hard to get off of, it just concerns me that there is going to be this huge public record of all the "pot heads" when it finally just gets federally decriminalized....who gets this info, what all is it used for, will the insurance companies see it as "risky" behavior and up my premiums. I'll get in line to get on the list as soon as they make all the legal aged drinkers register and then make them see a doc so he can take a wild *** guess how many drinks a day they need so they can get a card that hold them to their limit....well that may not be such a bad idea...I regress....my point being its silly to me, and not an activity that I can foresee me participating in.


----------



## Rosebud

I am on a one woman mission to teach all my doc's about cannabis. I am out! BUT I am in a legal state. All my physicians know what i do.. They are learning from me.. who else will teach them? 

I don't want rippers that got their hands on a list. I don't want someone checking my grow.. I don't sell, leave me alone government.

I share your feeling Dala. Thank you.


----------



## mrcane

We hear where you are coming from Dala...Rose I don't know the legal amounts I have heard 4,or 6..without 
My card is good till September,so I will be renewing at harvest...If I register now and don't get a new card..then what?they gonna take my plants...I don't think so...


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I am on a one woman mission to teach all my doc's about cannabis. I am out! BUT I am in a legal state. All my physicians know what i do.. They are learning from me.. who else will teach them?
> 
> I don't want rippers that got their hands on a list. I don't want someone checking my grow.. I don't sell, leave me alone government.
> 
> I share your feeling Dala. Thank you.



        :aok:.............:48:


----------



## Keef

I feel U Dala !--- They done pulled too many fast ones for me !---- I know things are different in the free states but they been after us southern growers a long time and we don't trust the legal system when it comes to weed! -- They catch us we go to jail ! -- Oh Texas goes legal I'll be on thier list !--but not using my real name or addy ! --- 
I really thought hard about growing CBDs for Texas under that new law !-- I even thought of reaching out to the local Norml people to see how that is gonna work  but that itself would be scary !-- 
I can move my head a little better !--
Giggy rotator cuff may be fixed thru a scope depends of where and how bad the tear is !--It can be fixed and U will recover !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Rose, when you get on, can, you tell me how much bat guano to add to five gal and ten gal pot?  And, how often?  I sure do not want to hurt my grow.  The directions say 1-2 tablespoons per one gallon water every 1-3 days.  And, 0.5-1 tables per one gallon of soil every 3-6 days. What do you think?


----------



## Keef

Holy Bat sh** !-- I don't know about stuff like that Nes !--I just wanted to say bat **** !


----------



## Keef

Texas gonna start growing for CBD oil around the first of the year !-- They gonna have to bring in growers from other states because no one in Texas will admit to knowing how to grow weed !---That's  funny to me !-- When the time comes they gonna know I'm here growing da dank !---


----------



## Rosebud

Nes, goodmorning, spread a layer, or top dress as we say, 1/4 inch all over the dirt in the pot. That way the plant will be fed each time you water.  Does that make sense? That will last a month or so.


----------



## ness

Hey Keef,  It sure hurt to lose beautiful little baby plants.  I lost three.  And, I sure don't want to lose my AI's and the unknown plants.


----------



## ness

Rose, yes, that help me out.  Time for another bowl. :48:


----------



## Keef

I know Nes I lost a lot of plants to the bug wars !-- They got all my Aurora Indica !---U just keep keeping on ! !-- U know I can get U more seed !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello guys! It's Highday! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467107305672.jpg


----------



## umbra

Dalahaze said:


> Rose, I sure hate lists, sooooo easy to get on but oh so hard to get off of, it just concerns me that there is going to be this huge public record of all the "pot heads" when it finally just gets federally decriminalized....who gets this info, what all is it used for, will the insurance companies see it as "risky" behavior and up my premiums. I'll get in line to get on the list as soon as they make all the legal aged drinkers register and then make them see a doc so he can take a wild *** guess how many drinks a day they need so they can get a card that hold them to their limit....well that may not be such a bad idea...I regress....my point being its silly to me, and not an activity that I can foresee me participating in.


 I think that the way they are selling legalization is with controls, kind of like the Patriot Act...you give up freedom for security. But I think it was Ben Franklin that said...If you give up freedom for security, you will have neither.


----------



## Keef

Security is a myth !--- Freedom U fight for !-- For me the war ain't over till it's legal as lettuce !--- I am well aware that I don't have the money to buy into a legal weed business !--- So since they gonna make the playing field uneven and U can only be legal if U can afford it ! --That is not right and I ain't playing !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont be mean to my wittle bunny you sick bastages.  Lol


----------



## Keef

I got your back Hopper !-- Put the bunny down and back away and no one gets hurt !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## yarddog

Rabbits are underrated.     They are very intelligent.     Can be litter trained.     Learn their names.   I used to breed giants.    My best buck weighted 24 pounds in his prime.


----------



## Keef

Look what that sneaky Green Santa left for me ! 

View attachment 20160630_162649_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

And Amazon Prime be thy name ! 

View attachment 20160630_164614.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

Wow keef the green fat man came to see ya, cool


----------



## Keef

Yup  Dala !--I musta been a good boy !--- When the Rapid Rooter kit and Master Kush seed get here we bout to throw down! -- Use my patented system for getting it to all organized and producing -- Just jump in and figure it out as U go !


----------



## Keef

D.D. working so I had a T.V. dinner !--- I even like the chicken --If sauce is not too blue !---Haven't been able to do much today but maybe tomorrow will be better !--- Got a full pipe so U know what I'm bout to do !--Luckily if I 'm on top the grow it can handle me being laid up  a couple days !-- I think we may flip The Six about the 15th --( 6 boxes 3-4 plants each )!--No hurry !--- In the mean time gonna start these seed when everything comes in !-- I got some fine lines but I'm excited about the new line up !


----------



## yarddog

I'm out!!


----------



## Rosebud

YD, what do you mean?


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --- Keef be berry ,berry  amused !-- What a wild bunch !-- 

Being free requires that U grant others the same right !---


----------



## Keef

Rose when the time come will U help me educate the local docs ?--- They know nothing about cannabis as medicine !--I wouldn't know where to begin there are so much that it can be used for and so many different preparations !--- It seems like too much for my mind to organize !-- It's obvious from the CBD oil law that ignorance rules !-- It is so much more effective with a little THC !---


----------



## mrcane

.....:confused2:.......:48:.............


----------



## Rosebud

Good middle of the night..

Keef, when my gp noticed that i was only taking two things I said, yes cannabis is wonderful..she said no.. I said yes, and explained what it had done for me. She is getting used to the idea.

Going to be hot today.. Happy July OFC


----------



## sopappy

Rosebud said:


> YD, what do you mean?



dry? gay? partying? not able to take calls?


----------



## Rosebud

Thank Sopappy!


----------



## yarddog

Haha, it made sense last night.     I meant I was down for count.       Light turned off and covers pulled tight.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Hot Dam I love this place !-- Never a dull moment !-- Wake and Bake !--- Where my pipe ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Potheads, ,,,,lol


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- Gonna be hot today Cuz !-- Waiting for D.D. to get home from work !-- 4 -12 hour shifts in a row !-- They need to end prohibition and let me work !---I need to get her out that hospital !

Pappy I didn't see U up there !-- U need to stop by more often ! -- Sounds like my early military experience !---Everything was simpler then !--Kill them all !--Let God sort'm  out !

You Dog --U got that hydro system together yet ?-- What U gonna put in it ?


----------



## WeedHopper

According to the weather,,,we are and have been above average for along time. That is not good because it seems to be getting worse every year.
Im going to have to move North sooner or later. Im thinking New Mexico or Colorado. Im 60,,,,i dont wanna be dealing with this heat at 70.


----------



## Keef

Hopper how is your mom doing ?-- I been kinda upset lately about the law !-- A cousin D.D. and her sister grew up with is going thru chemo and I know how to help but I can't !-- They don't even know what I do !--If I had the weed I'd break cover and help anyway --If not for Frickin bugs he'd have medicine !-- When D.D. hurts  it hurts me too  !-- Kinda frustrated !--- Got to stand by and let him suffer !--


----------



## Keef

U know I have to do something !-- If I get caught ya'll better come get me outta jail !-- Going to jail for doing the right thing ? ---I can live with that !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I say hydro.     Really it's soilless.    I'll be using coco and gh 3 part.    I'll be transplanting two bpu girls and an unknown from umbra.  Time to get this dirt out of my house.    I took all the dirt stuff out yesterday and culled through it all.  My grandma is going to be gifted a couple bags of happy frog soil.  It gave me a nice amount if room in my grow room.    I have a company coming to measure for new windows.   I'll have to tuck everything away and cut the lights and fans off in veg, and turn everything down nice and low in bloom.     
I found an excellent dog toy, my pit loves to shred up an old root ball and stalk.     In 30 minutes its all gone.   Shredded up in small fragments in the yard.


----------



## Keef

It's  still water pharming Dog !-- I think that's what Umbra do !-- The coconut coir is just to support the plant !--I think U gonna like it !-- I don't think I could go back !--- Keep an eye on your pH !--- Those cheap pens will work just fine to start with !


----------



## Keef

After I get what I got organized and sexed I'm getting me a high CBD variety !-- Maybe devote about 25% of the grow to it !---I love Stanky  Dank but I need the CBDs for me and others !---Maybe I jack one up and see what kind of medicine it makes !-- I'm moving a little better today so got pharming to do !


----------



## Keef

Something unnatural grows amongst the Dank !--


----------



## mrcane

Good morning Stoners, looks like another beautiful day here.....might of hit upper 60s yesterday....been windy every afternoon and cool....It's July and things are going to change....let us puff one....:48:


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> Keef, I say hydro.     Really it's soilless.    I'll be using coco and gh 3 part.  .  Time to get this dirt out of my house.    I took all the dirt stuff out yesterday and culled through it all.  My grandma is going to be gifted a couple bags of happy frog
> ...Dog sorry that the soil didn't work out for you..
> Myself I love digging in the dirt...today I think that I will top dress all my girls with worm castings...
> ......simply... Dirt and ****........
> Best of luck with the soil less ....


----------



## Keef

60 ? --That's  like the dead of winter down here ! - Down here spring starts late March --Early April -plants could go outside --They could stay out long as they want --Maybe November ?--One day me and a fierce sativa gonna dance outside !---


----------



## Keef

Cane there's  many ways to the Dank --Looks  like U be rocking it  your way !-- I was lurking at over at your grow journal! -- I'm jealous !--Gonna be some monsters !-- Don't be so sure about not having anything sativa dominate !--I saw some long thin leaves !


----------



## giggy

good morning ofc, happy fry-day. hope everybody has a great one. looking forward to 4:00 so i can have a three day weekend with a date night with the wife. peace


----------



## mrcane

Cutting on the neighbors wind break again today...Chain saw...in hand we go to work soon ..first:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Hotttttttttt,,,,damn hottttt. Im melting.


----------



## Keef

U a good man Cane !-- Hard working man !-- I got this last box to fill up and get ready !--- Could keep the plants crowded together under fewer lights but I want to get things where they gonna be !-- So The Six wl be a little sparse for awhile !-- I was down to one little cut of the Widow after the bug wars but the girl refused to die !--She's back and ready to go toe to toe with these new varieties !-- Her daughter from Trips gonna be a strong contender !-- Got to beat your momma to stay !--


----------



## Keef

O.K. We running !--- See this how Keef's twisted mind works !--- The 3 boxes in the nursery feed rooted cuts vegging to The Six -- The Six gonna feed The 20 in bloom !--or The 20 could feed veg to a warehouse bloom!--Just blow the dam whistle and watch me work !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, i met the neighbors, I think they will be cool. They are from seattle so that helps a lot. Much more liberal there than here.

Keef, do you need medicine made for DD's folk? Or do they not know about it.


----------



## Keef

Working on it Rose !-- U take care of too many already !-- He'll take it !--They just don't know that much about weed and they don't how much we know or that we grow !-- I think he has surgery next week at the VA and the chemo right after that !--- He's staying with D.D.'s sister and his family hasn't even visited !-- Don't want to go into the heartbreaking details !--- This ain't ending like this if I can help it !


----------



## Keef

Found something to  get my mind off bad stuff !-- Jeff Beck live  at Ronnie Scott's !-- Think I need another pipe !-- I'm bout to get real high !-- I need to !


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  Look like the unknown will make it.  Still needs some time to tell for sure.  Time to stake the branches so the bottom flowers get more light.  Time for a bowl, now were is my pipe. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Nes !-- Mane it's  hot out there !


----------



## Keef

4:20 again !


----------



## mrcane

OK break time...the trees are all down mostly bucked up..
Most everything is piled..Smoke a fatty and we are going to pick-up a chipper,will take up to six inch logs.. $200.
With the holiday weekend we can bring it back Tuesday morning can only put 16 hrs.on it for the  $200...:48:


----------



## yarddog

I'm broke down on the interstate.    In the sun, it's pretty hot.       Got some chips, and a bottle of water.     Been hitting this pipe, I'll be lit by the time my ride gets here.


----------



## mrcane

S*** Dog.....:48:
....DD...you taking the holiday off..??


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ugggghhhhh. ...... w**k!  I'm out! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467106335312.jpg


----------



## giggy

evening folks, time to burn a bowl. three days off, and a date night with the wife. this is going to be a fun weekend. puff puff pass


----------



## Keef

Just got the mail !--! Stay outta my mind !-- Hot Dam !-- OMG !--


----------



## Keef

Taste the Terepenes !


----------



## Keef

All I need now is my rapid rooter stuff !--- What happened ? -- I was just hanging out taking a toke or 2 and when I stood up I realized just how high I was !-- I don't need to be doing complicated stuff like walking or talking !--


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> I'm broke down on the interstate. In the sun, it's pretty hot. Got some chips, and a bottle of water. Been hitting this pipe, I'll be lit by the time my ride gets here.


 

yarddog the is awful.  Hope you didn't have to wait to long. :48:


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Just kicking back with a bowl and fruit juice.


----------



## ness

keef how you doing?  I'm working on a good buzz myself tonight.  Got a bomb firer going and it a peaceful night. :48:


----------



## Keef

Nes I was messing with stuff in the grow earlier and I probably shoulda laid up another day !--Anyway neck started stiffening up and I started working on a good buzz and the neck is  still stiff but I don't mind so much !


----------



## ness

Got any of that heat rub.  That seems to help a little.  Well, Good Night.


----------



## Keef

No but I got some LA Confidential CO2 extracted oil in a vape pen cartridge and I think I can fly !-- Neck hurting ? -- What neck ? ---  One dem CO2 'sheens be coming to Texas !---


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, nice evening here, had our friday night party on the patio. good laughs. 

Keef, glad you are medicated.

YD, are you home safe and sound?


----------



## Keef

Nice to get a break from the pain Rose !--- Doing a little product research tonight !-- I do like my flowers but this is nice too !---


----------



## yarddog

Yup.  I got home.    Need an inner tube and I'll be set.   I'm going to bed now.    Done got a little high


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, i'll head up the wake and bake on this saturday morning. puff puff pass


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- What U doing up at O-Dark Thirty Giggy ?--- I'll take a toke or 2 !--- 6:15 central time !-- Just having some coffee !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Giggy and Crazy man Keef. Coffee,bowl,and News. Yehaaaaaaaaa, 
and no i really dont say Yehaaaaaaaaa,not even sure how or why that got started,,but i have fun with it,,,so yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Look at these freaking temps.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --- We got 95/80 today !-- I ain't going outside if I don't have to !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper they live !-- Just sitting there !-- If they gonna make I should see something soon !-- Waiting on some stuff to step up my game on this genetic doubling !-- Still got plenty seed !--- I found the tricky a** lie in the formula !-- This stuff is barely soluble in water !-- U can run up or down from the one part in 8,000 that is recommended! -- Won't matter !-- The seed settle to the bottom and so does the undisolved poison !-- Sprouts will be in same strength solution !-- I see the lie and I know a way around it !-- Why they got to make me work so hard ?-- Mane I'm wearing them pickle jars out !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C ...Man how you live with weather like that...headed for Saturday Tai Chi in the park....
......:48:........Stay Cool and keep one burning....:48:


----------



## Keef

It's  called air conditioning Cane !-- We don't see the hottest time of the year til August! -- Be nice if we could get a shower before Mortar the hood with fireworks day !-- This also what we call speed bump weekend !--We drive on the beach and every year a couple sunbathers get used like speed bumps !-- They be laying out on the beach and some tourist runs over them !-- U don't want to go to the beach this weekend !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.


----------



## Keef

Show and Tell !-- Nothing special or outstanding !--- The 3 boxes in nursery --- The walkin closet with The Six boxes !-- and that test box in bloom !--U know I am not a photographer?-- Now let's see what I did ! 

View attachment 20160702_094537.jpg


View attachment 20160702_094407.jpg


View attachment 20160702_095723.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Nice Keef, you cloning machine.


----------



## Keef

Not me Rose !-- D.D. is the clone Queen !-- I wanted one of those boxes in the nursery empty for these seed I plan to start when the rapid Rooters get here !--- I need the space I start throwing out the weaker cuts !-- When I can fire up that 20 box spare bedroom grow  I'll veg in that closet and bloom in the bedroom !-- I started at the bottom and got the nursery / cloning station up and running --We can make plenty clones !-- I got the closet up and running -- Next is the spare room bloom !-- Build it in groups of 5 box light /systems at a time !--- I know West Coast thinks I'm crazy wanting to concentrate  mostly CO2 oil instead of flowers !-- Maybe but Maybe Not !-- I may be brain damaged but I ain't stupid and I think I see something overlooked by others !--


----------



## yarddog

Hey guys.       I'm headed into town to get me an inner tube.    I'd say it's hot, but damn.   It's always hot.   Lol


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Show and Tell !-- Nothing special or outstanding !--- The 3 boxes in nursery --- The walkin closet with The Six boxes !-- and that test box in bloom !--U know I am not a photographer?-- Now let's see what I did !


 

So, So beautiful keef. You and D.D. got it going.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Just got done working on the grow.  No, flowering yet on the Aurora Indicas.  They are looking O:K.  Just want to make it to the end with a good crop.


----------



## Keef

We not there yet but We working on it Nes !--- This grow cycle goes well I gotta get me that hash oil machine !--- Nes this pic is D.D.'s new baby !--"V-stick e-cig with  A half a mil. of La. Confidential CO2 extracted hash oil !----Bout 70 % THC !--- It will rock your world !-- That machine I want makes that oil ! 

View attachment 20160702_142911.jpg


----------



## ness

Rose, I mix a tablespoon of Bat Guana with a gal of water and water my grow.  I sure do not want to burn up the Aurora Indica.  I'm going to do this every three day's.  Or, do you think, I should do it every day?  I got to get this right.  Rose, do you ever mix up some EM1 with water and water your plant with it?  I have been spraying EM1 mixture on leafs every week.  Ha, let smoke. :48:


----------



## ness

Keef, That is a nice looking V stick.  I sure would Love and Enjoy that hash high.  Maybe, one day.  Hot here, how, about there?


----------



## mrcane

Nes yes mix the Em1 with water and just water, I do it once a week...bat gauno I just put it on top of the dirt and water over it...called top dressing.....&...puff:48:


----------



## Keef

It's  coming Nes !-- I go to weedmaps and pick a dispensary and see what they sell then go find out how to make it !--- It'll make U drool !-- 
That's  gonna happen here one day and I want to know how to make it all !--and U can't make squat without lots of good weed !--- We Working on that !--


----------



## Keef

Cane did U shut that chipper off ?


----------



## Keef

Us old timers gonna always perfer flowers but the younger users likes they oil !-- Kinda hard to believe there are adults in California that have never known prohibition! --That's all I have ever known ! --


----------



## Rosebud

nes said:


> Rose, I mix a tablespoon of Bat Guana with a gal of water and water my grow.  I sure do not want to burn up the Aurora Indica.  I'm going to do this every three day's.  Or, do you think, I should do it every day?  I got to get this right.  Rose, do you ever mix up some EM1 with water and water your plant with it?  I have been spraying EM1 mixture on leafs every week.  Ha, let smoke. :48:



t
That sounds really good nes. Bat and worm **** will not burn your plants . Good for you doing the Em,1...my husband does ours every Monday. We do folier feeding.  
Umbra. Do you root feed?

HOW DO I TURN OFF AUTO CORRECT on a tablet


----------



## WeedHopper

Tap the Menu icon or press your Menu button to get to the main menu. ...
Tap the Settings icon. ...
Scroll down and tap on Language & Keyboard.
Tap on Keyboard or Multi-touch Keyboard. ...
Uncheck Auto-correct errors or whatever is similar in name by tapping on the check-mark.

OR

http://www.wikihow.com/Turn-Off-Auto-Correct-on-an-Android


----------



## Keef

Shooting it works but it also turns everything off and the po-po come and it's  just not good !-- 
Don't shoot it !--
 Is the moral of the story !  ---
Hey Rose !-- It's  not a secret that I have a problem with computer stuff !-- Somebody help Rose !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> t
> That sounds really good nes. Bat and worm **** will not burn your plants . Good for you doing the Em,1...my husband does ours every Monday. We do folier feeding.
> Umbra. Do you root feed?
> 
> HOW DO I TURN OFF AUTO CORRECT on a tablet


 Yes and no. When I did organic soil I was did a root feeding. Now I do it when I transplant clones or seedlings, but once the roots are established I do a lights out foliar feeding 1 a week.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cherry wine, Blueberry wine, Peach wine....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467105922223.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Show and Tell !-- Nothing special or outstanding !--- The 3 boxes in nursery --- The walkin closet with The Six boxes !-- and that test box in bloom !--U know I am not a photographer?-- Now let's see what I did !



Well, that third picture sure intrigues.
I only put 8 holes in 2 x 4 space, and figured they'd still be crowded.
You got them crammed in there BUT those bats in the last picture !!
How did you get that?
(I haven't checked yet, disregard if you got it posted already)
it looks like you go after the fans in a big way, which ones do you leave?


----------



## sopappy

DirtyDiana said:


> Ugggghhhhh. ...... w**k!  I'm out!



okay if i use this on my twitter feed, Diana?
I'll get a bazzillion cat lovers overnight


----------



## Keef

My Wife D.D. did that just the other day !-- Wants to give the lower bud more light once the top bud start tightening up !-- Those boxes got a checkerboard pattern with 35 -- 4 inch by 4 inch squares I started with 2 inch baskets and collars but I'll put 6 --3 inch holes in my production boxes !-- 
That box in bloom has 4 plants in it ! -- 3 of Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  and a Bubblicious -- Maybe 3 weeks to a month out ?--


----------



## Keef

Pappy she getting ready for work and  said use to pic !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane did U shut that chipper off ?



Got about three quarters of the s*** chipped up....when I left the kid was still cutting and dragging..he's 30 disabled 
Marine .....he can work like a mule ,but you never know....good kid, I love helping him out.....


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Yes and no. When I did organic soil I was did a root feeding. Now I do it when I transplant clones or seedlings, but once the roots are established I do a lights out foliar feeding 1 a week.



   Nice to know, I have been doing root feeding only .
What do you use when you foliar feed??
Or i guess the question is ,how do you apply???


----------



## mrcane

......:48:....


----------



## St_Nick

Hey fellow MPers,   Got bud? 

View attachment IMG_20160703_010349.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. got my bowl and going to get coffee now. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-
 Looking good Nick !--  
Giggy can't even sleep in when he off !
Let's do this thing !


----------



## Keef

Cane ask about Foliar feeding ?--- Spray fresh cuts with this stuff every couple days and the leaves stay green while they rooting !--- I don't know what others use but I feed like this while the plants root !-- Good stuff but I've never used it on other plants but I guess U could !--- Unlike others who would feed at lights on or off --I spray them then turn the lights out 15 minutes or so to let the fan dry them before turning the lights back on so I don't cook them !-- 

View attachment 20160703_063649.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, beautiful buds, Thanks for showing us.. nice.

Good morning peeps.

That stuff looks good keef.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-
> Looking good Nick !--
> Giggy can't even sleep in when he off !
> Let's do this thing !



i'm awake at around 4:00 every morning, up by 5:00. hope you and dd are well. morning rose hope your doing well as well. peace


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning giggy. it is lovely here this morning.. 64 degrees, love that. going to go cut clones this morning and put them in the willow water...


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,,already getting hot. Supposed to have a heat index of 107 today/ feels like temp. This heat is crazy and its going to be even hotter next week. Can we say Twilight Zone.  Yikes


----------



## Keef

So why not  just dropping an aspirin into some water Rose ? -- Or is that a sin in the organic world !-- I don't use nothing !-- Take the cut position it in a neoprene collars and plastic baskets! -- Stick it into a empty spot and forget about it !-- A little Foliar spray to keep the top green while it roots !--Most root !-- I always take more than I want or need !-- Keep the Best --Leave the rest !-- 
I just realized how many descendants of the Snow Lotus I got !--- This BlackBerry Snow Lotus and The Tranquil Elephantizer are children of the S.L. -The grandchildren --- I crossed Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  on the T.E. for my Blueberry Elephant !-- My Strawberry Elephant ( Strawberry Rhino male on a T.E. mom) --Seems like there is something else !--But --I get high and forget stuff sometimes !


----------



## Keef

84 degrees --86 % humidity!


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Nice to know, I have been doing root feeding only .
> What do you use when you foliar feed??
> Or i guess the question is ,how do you apply???


 My space is 20 x 25 so I use a 1 gallon sprayer. I use 1 gallon of tap water that has sat out overnight and about 2 oz of EM1 concentrate. I spray them from top to bottom.


----------



## Keef

Umbra something wrong with that BPU-X-B.B. -- It's  got all this sticky , shiny stuff all over it !


----------



## Keef

I had one and soon as I started celebrating it died !--- I ain't saying squat this time but it's too late to stop me now !
Umbra just so we clear ---I'm gonna have a healthy supply of your BPU-X-B.B. (F-2) seed and I plan to do this genetic doubling on it !--- Make a Blueberry Tetraploid !--


----------



## mrcane

Good morning...O.F.C......
     Keef I don't know got two BPU X BB not smelling much yet...But that GDP X BR ..got all these little red hairs. When you caress her.   she smells real fruity...


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> My space is 20 x 25 so I use a 1 gallon sprayer. I use 1 gallon of tap water that has sat out overnight and about 2 oz of EM1 concentrate. I spray them from top to bottom.



Umbra, Thanks, bud. I will be getting on it...
    Thank You Rose for turning me onto the Em1...
  My local soil guy makes a great mineral tea  and compost tea...thing is to catch him on watering day, you have to use it within four hours....


----------



## Keef

Can U smell this ?-- BPU-X-B.B.  and Bubblicious! 

View attachment 20160703_102611.jpg


View attachment 20160703_102654.jpg


----------



## Keef

They just starting to put on tricomes !-- Another 3 weeks maybe 4 !


----------



## mrcane

Ya Bud..


----------



## Keef

Oh !- It's bout to get funky up in here ! -- I don't need nothing else but that don't mean I won't start some more seed !-- Waiting for Master Kush seed --That Blackberry Snow Lotus -- GDP-x-Black Rose -- Bubba Mamma -- Maybe something else !--Found a couple of Rose's Purple Haze --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tru dat! Three nights of hard labor!  I'm done! Over & out! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467561677799.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef, you have some fine looking buds there.


----------



## mrcane

Ahhhh....Rest well D.D. .......:48:


----------



## Keef

Nap time is over !-- Got pharming to do after a Wake and Bake !-- Let me look at that V-stick ?--That'll work !


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog when U gonna start those BlackBerry Lotus seed !-- I got some new stuff to try !-- I would say D.D. buys me pharming stuff because she loves me but I'm starting to suspect she sees a way out the hospital if we can make this work --and we can !-- Anyway some new soil less seed starting cubes !-- I need more info !--They light and airy like that floral stuff !-- 

View attachment 20160703_105509.jpg


----------



## Keef

Me and da V-stick decided to watch Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival and do da pharming later !


----------



## Keef

Oh! --We got to do the wine tasting tonight when D.D. get up !-- Got 2 kinds of coconut wine !--Then see how the peach , cherry and blueberry are aging !--- She say it gets  better the older it get and Dat's true but I needs me a little still !-- I just know this fruit wine would cook off nicely !--


----------



## umbra

Keef you are rocking those bbb x bpu. Yes they get a bit sticky. Cane every pheno is different to some degree, so the smell may come on later or not at all. After Keef having germ issues with the gdp x br that I am glad they have flowered out so well for you.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- Me and da GDP-X Black Rose gonna have a rematch !-- but worse come to worse I know somebody got one !-- We getting better Umbra but like U know --once ain't enough --U got to nail it everytime !-- I'll be sexing another child of Trips on the Widow soon !-- This monster loves some water pharming !- 
Cane don't let that BPU-X-B.B.  trick U !-- Up until somewhere in week 4 of bloom this  pheno don't got it one day and the next ---there it is !-- That's  another reason to clone !-- I know this B.B. !-- This ain't our first time around and won't be the last !--- This will be my first go round with this mutant GG#4 -- I've got a concern about the way it grow !--- Ya'll know the one !


----------



## umbra

Keef, your leds might effect terpenes and smell development.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --MIGHT ? -- Yep !--It do ! --


----------



## Keef

These Mars Hydro Reflector Series got 2 switches one marked Veg. the other Bloom -- 300 watts of light and U gonna turn half of it off ?-- Don't do that !--- I run both sides on all the time !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wake & bake time for the night shift! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467408637863.jpg


----------



## Keef

No !--Little smoked chickens! -- --Little smoke for the chicken ---Little smoke for me !-- We both getting smoked !-- Hey when they start shooting them bottle rockets -- Can I shoot back ? -- Not bullets --Maybe flaming tennis balls !-- They got the wind !


----------



## DirtyDiana

The wine tasting has commenced! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467495385960.jpg


----------



## Keef

Purple Kush smoked Keef and some smoked -- What was it ? --


----------



## Keef

Purple Kush wins !-- That should totally be against the law ! -- What was I doing ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Everyone seems to be MIA tonight! Hope you all are having a great Independence Day weekend!


----------



## mrcane

I 'm in for a bit... I,tired :48:


----------



## Keef

They shooting at me Cane but I'm pretending to be civilized !--- I'm not even shooting back !-- Been out in the hot tub watching the fireworks !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the BlackBerry snow lotus.     I don't think I'll pop any yet.   I am about to take cuts from my two bpu clones, getting ready end a set of bpu through.   I'm about 4 weeks out on a harvest.


----------



## Keef

I'm waiting on that Master Kush then I'm starting several varieties! -- I get a girl that grows for me I'm good !-- Gonna see how well I can juggle 6-8 varieties! -- Anything get outta control I root a fresh cut and toss the big one !-- When this cycle finishes bloom I want another set ready for bloom !--- A 60 day finisher ? -- Maybe I can harvest about every 2 months or so !-- Flip back to a rotation later if I need !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys and dd and nes,

Just picked the apricots and made a cobbler. we are having company tomorrow, that will be the first time in a very long time. I think ole rb is getting better. 

Had a busy day.. ready for bed.. see ya'll in the morning.

Cane, you should be exhausted.. Keef... keep rocking the grow with DD.


----------



## Keef

When I was picking my Widow at one time I had 7 --I was cloning !-- If there is another way to find a potent heavy oil producer no body told me !-- Grow'm extract them and get some numbers !--Who knows maybe I won't be able to make my Frankenplant ?-- but don't bet on it !-- Eventually I could be down to clones of only the one plant !-- Got to have that Trick Pony by he end of prohibition! -- Slow as things are moving-- I'll have a pack of Texas Tetras by then !


----------



## mrcane

Good night Rose...sleep well...
Keef don't know what up with this BPU X BB from two nodes back she be growing 3 leaves couple 4 leaves and the new growth is comming out twisted up ..think that it could still be revegging???...I be ready for a puff...:48:


----------



## mrcane

Guy over at Tai Chi gave me a little dab,taste like cherries.& it has a beautiful,clean eye opening high..I got the s***all over my fingers,pipe O-man...


----------



## mrcane

Wow good stuff....:48:..in the morning ..


----------



## DirtyDiana

One stray you don't want to take in! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467258263642.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time for wake and bake. burning a bowl of northern lights and drinking coffee. yall join me. puff puff pass


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
What up Giggy ?
Cane that is probably " Sworled Calyx (?)"--  any added stress ?-


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--
> What up Giggy ?
> Cane that is probably " Sworled Calyx (?)"--  any added stress ?-



not much brother, just nursing this shoulder. gotta get ready to go back to work . got to clean up my grow area in a bad way. need to try cloning that g13 again, can't seem to make that one work for me, but i'm out of room too. one day i'll be able to grow the way i want to.


----------



## Keef

We do what we can Giggy ! -- I hope that HP clones for U !- - What was your plans for him ? -- I'm sure U said !--I just don't remember !--


----------



## yarddog

Morning giggy.   Woke up early this morning and stumbled into the grow room.     Took a dozen cuts of bpu, and washed the root ball from soil on my sativa girl.    Last run with her I smoked her right out of the gate.     Going to take a few cuts from her and put her in next rotation.    I like the effects, it just has no taste.   Honestly it's pretty sorry smoke, hopefully I will not try and kill her next time.    I'm getting ready to run a set of bpu next rotation.   I should start harvesting the current bloom in about 4 weeks.   Time to start the next set!! Thinking about popping a few beans.   That snow lotus is burning a hole in my pocket.  
Georgia legalized fireworks last year.   Call me a party pooper but I was happy when they wasn't easy to get.     I spent most of the night trying to sleep with a beagle and a chow barking outside, and a great Dane in the house that was too lazy to get up but he dang sure didn't mind barking.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> We do what we can Giggy ! -- I hope that HP clones for U !- - What was your plans for him ? -- I'm sure U said !--I just don't remember !--


that's right. the hp is a keeper for now as i got to breed her (x2) but i don't have room to start the last two seeds, for another male. i really hope i don't miss on this bx cause it would set everyboby up on a nice strain to play with. i got some tranquil elephantizer pollen, for the bubba kush 2.0 and some ghost train haze #9 pollen for the sour diesel and some midnight express pollen (28 to 1 cbd) to play with. i cropped a northern lights, i'm not impressed so as soon as i got the room the other nl mom will be in flower. right now everything in flower is clones. 


yarddog said:


> Morning giggy.   Woke up early this morning and stumbled into the grow room.     Took a dozen cuts of bpu, and washed the root ball from soil on my sativa girl.    Last run with her I smoked her right out of the gate.     Going to take a few cuts from her and put her in next rotation.    I like the effects, it just has no taste.   Honestly it's pretty sorry smoke, hopefully I will not try and kill her next time.    I'm getting ready to run a set of bpu next rotation.   I should start harvesting the current bloom in about 4 weeks.   Time to start the next set!! Thinking about popping a few beans.   That snow lotus is burning a hole in my pocket.
> Georgia legalized fireworks last year.   Call me a party pooper but I was happy when they wasn't easy to get.     I spent most of the night trying to sleep with a beagle and a chow barking outside, and a great Dane in the house that was too lazy to get up but he dang sure didn't mind barking.


morning dog, long time no chat. what did you end up doing with that rab light? i never heard anything else from them so i ended up with 2 3000k high bays. been thinking about taking one apart to see if i could upgrade it to a grow light.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning peeps. Having coffee and watching it rain. Course as soon as this rain is gone it it going to be one hot basterd of a day. We watched fireworks last night at Lone Star Park. They lasted for along time,,very pretty.  My Granddaughter was having a blast. Lol


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, I dropped using it as a grow light.   I hung it in my shop and then I disconnected 3 sets of T12 4 bulb florescent fixtures.  Man that thing is bright.  If I could get a hold of two more I would be able to light my shop with minimal power.    Thanks for hooking me up with that link.


----------



## yarddog

Good morning Hooper.     Those big fireworks are amazing          I think I'm about to ride the dirt bike for an hour or so. It's funny to pass the police.   They be doing a double take    sometimes I've seen them whip around and do a u turn and haul butt to catch up to me only to find a registered plate on the back.  Lol.     I ought to get a personalized tag that says "fooled ya".


----------



## Rosebud

YD, ya gotta get kicks where ya can.. lol

Good morning giggy. Someday you will get your grow, i just know it.

good morning Keef. I spent one 4th of july at the oregon beach... it was like a horror show.. never again. you guys stay safe and give dd a hug for me.

Umbra, nes i hope you both have a great day.

Wh, happy 4th, how is your mom, she is always in my thoughts. If you see her giver her a big ole hug and maybe a smooch from me. love ya man.

Cane, sounds like you had quit a fun dab.  Do these folks on the ofc know that you live in the most beautiful place in the world? Enjoy your day.


----------



## WeedHopper

She is doing better. Starting to walk around allot more. Eating much better. I talk to her 2 or 3 times a day sometimes,,,lol.
Thanks for asking Rose and loves ya right back.


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy dog and morning. Stop pissen off the popo,,,,lol


----------



## umbra

good morning everyone. Thank you Rose. Here in cowboy country, people shoot guns into the air instead of fireworks. Somebody is going to get killed. Dogs pretty freaked out all night. My son had some of his friends over and his gf cooked. She did a good job and he cleaned up afterwards. Pool got more use last night than all season. Gotta go, pool guy is here.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap!-- Now I gotta do the Wake and Bake all over again !-- 
Rose we miss most of the beach madness just by staying home !-- My dogs getting leaves tonight before it turns into a war zone !-- They all hid last night except the little demon dog Jet !-- He was not happy ! --He wanted to fight !


----------



## St_Nick

Happy fourth OFC!  Raining all day today here. We had flash flood watch  until 2.am. No flooding that I am aware of.  This morning I'm having a quiet trade session with my new steam roller pipe.I ain't gonna be moving much today. Have one on me peeps!:48:


----------



## Keef

Nick --Umbra --Happy 4th back at ya !-- I'm still not moving very well-- left shoulder blade doesn't want to move so I got some weed decarbing in the oven !-- Time to take some caps !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ugggghhhhh...... do not want to work tonight! Had last night off after 3 killer nights; just not ready to do it again!  One night off just wasn't enough for this girl!  Keef making me some much needed caps. Hope you all have a good day-- may the 4th be with you!


----------



## Keef

Got to be 4:20 somewhere !-- Light'm up !


----------



## umbra

I've been firing joints up all morning, settling in now. Just had sushi for lunch and an ice cold beer. Making up some chocolate martinis...nearly passed out going to check on the pool. 105 today. 
I love history. Particularly, American history. Revolutionary War stuff was everywhere back in NJ. To walk thru Besty Ross' house, or walk down Elthreth's Alley, to eat and drink at The City Tavern is to almost be there, then. The town I lived in was very historical. It was actually settled at the same time as William Penn settled Philadelphia in 1683.


----------



## Rosebud

That is so cool Umbra.. to walk where greatness walked to breathe...

We just walk where Indians walked first. Lewis and Clark and all that. 

I have not entertained for a very long time..now i know why. Just finished the potato salad.. asparagus and baby onions out of the garden are marinating.  Tri tip on the traeger.. apricot cobbler for dessert.


----------



## umbra

My town was 1 of the first places where a complete dinosaur was found. They actually named the dino after the town. My sons and I went with a metal detector and we found the balls from the muskets and while searching we found arrow heads...we even found sharks teeth. I have photos somewhere of war re enactments at Valley Forge. The uniforms were heavy material and must have been unbearable in summer.


----------



## DirtyDiana

A funny before I head off to work. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467664860013.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

She sure is cute. Love those biker chicks. :rofl:


----------



## St_Nick

My hometown is the site of the oldest producing oil well in the United states .  Oh wand I am a re-enactors. You are right, those uniforms are hot. Pure wool and linen shirts.


----------



## umbra

someone I know collects cannons. He has an infantry cannon from the RevolutionaryWar. It was actually used in a movie about Valley Forge. Cannons are rated by the weight of the  ball. It's a 3 pounder. He also has a ships cannon salvaged from the Pride of Baltimore. It's a 13 pounder. When you light it up and she fires, the ground under your feet resonate. And she will back up about 3 ft. They used to tie the cannons on the ship to manage the recoil.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> My town was 1 of the first places where a complete dinosaur was found. They actually named the dino after the town. My sons and I went with a metal detector and we found the balls from the muskets and while searching we found arrow heads...we even found sharks teeth. I have photos somewhere of war re enactments at Valley Forge. The uniforms were heavy material and must have been unbearable in summer.



Bro,,for a minute i thought you were gonna say you found the Dinosaurs Balls. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

No it was a female plant eater, or at least the model on display is female and they named it Sue or something like that.


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra, that's cool.  

On another note, I am a real leftover 60's 70's (Vietnam era) rebel.  Not a hippy, just a independent spirit. I take pride in the weed I grow and last night I got a real boost to my ego.  Friend of mine turned 60 and they had a small party for him. I had promised him some bud from my new grow and even though it is a couple of weeks from done, like I promised, I took him a jar full. I have jars that hold a quarter Oz. And I make my own labels.  I don't sell weed, although I do occasionally give it out to people as a gift.  Anyways, we smoked a popcorn bud and about 5 minutes later he sealed up the jar and disappeared. Comes back a minute later with some "Medical" weed that makes me cough my lungs out.  I says why you dragging that crap out? He says 'yours hits better and it's got better head'.  I ain't wasting it on this party. After the first pipe, they'll never appreciate your stuff.  I dunno but made me feel good.


----------



## ness

Happy Fourth of July.  No, fire works here to dry.  Going back to read. :bong2:


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Umbra, that's cool.
> 
> On another note, I am a real leftover 60's 70's (Vietnam era) rebel.  Not a hippy, just a independent spirit. I take pride in the weed I grow and last night I got a real boost to my ego.  Friend of mine turned 60 and they had a small party for him. I had promised him some bud from my new grow and even though it is a couple of weeks from done, like I promised, I took him a jar full. I have jars that hold a quarter Oz. And I make my own labels.  I don't sell weed, although I do occasionally give it out to people as a gift.  Anyways, we smoked a popcorn bud and about 5 minutes later he sealed up the jar and disappeared. Comes back a minute later with some "Medical" weed that makes me cough my lungs out.  I says why you dragging that crap out? He says 'yours hits better and it's got better head'.  I ain't wasting it on this party. After the first pipe, they'll never appreciate your stuff.  I dunno but made me feel good.


That's a pretty special feeling, not many people know what you are talking about...but I do.


----------



## yarddog

Nes it's dry here too.   With a wind.    Folks fireworks off all over town here.     Watched the dummies across the street blow some morter up 15 feet off the ground.    
I'll be glad to see this holiday out with no fires. 
Well I'm down for the night.     Work tomorrow.   Uh


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Nes it's dry here too. With a wind. Folks fireworks off all over town here. Watched the dummies across the street blow some morter up 15 feet off the ground.
> I'll be glad to see this holiday out with no fires.
> Well I'm down for the night. Work tomorrow. Uh


 
lol, yd. peaceful here tonight.  Time for a bowl, and Good Night. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Good Night, Keef.


----------



## Rosebud

Good night nes! YD, Hope you sleep well.

I think our party was a success. I hope.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Uh, which way is up??


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I have hopes of accomplishing great things today.  Well, maybe not.? I'll find something to keep me occupied. Lets all have a pipe and a cup 'o Joe.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  
Which way is up Dog ?
Big plans Nick ? -- It's  too early for a plan !
I need coffee !-- and my pipe !


----------



## St_Nick

More rain today I guess. Maybe I'll just try and go find some organic peat and some perlite. I got 6 females that really need to be re-potted and flipped.  They are growing like the weeds they are! Lets do another hit.


----------



## Keef

That's  better !-- Had a rough day yesterday the left arm and hand were not working very well !-- usually my typing thumb works even when the neck hurts !-- My plan today !-- Stay down and let the inflammation ease up some ! --I am/ will be medicated !


----------



## Keef

I need these Master Kush seed to get here from Amsterdam so I can get this grow started !-- I be multi tasking !-- Building one hellova harem but I needs to get back to my pickle jars !-- Tetraploid attempt #8 ! 
Took me long enough to work out a system --Got to be a system when I get back to running a batch of seed every month !---  Soon as I have some BPU-X-B.B. seed and they old enough to germinate  I'll be trying jack that puppy up too!--- Umbra and Nick talk about  the feeling knowing your is grow is tight !--- I want that feeling from a tetraploid I made in my pickle jars !-- That is my Green Grail !-- Not just once but again and again !---I have question and the answers I seek are in polyploidy! -- What will happen if I take a High CBD variety and turn it into a tetraploid !---U know what U get ? --- Nobody does !-- I gonna go find out !!


----------



## WeedHopper

I just want you to harvest some Dank and stop smoking that Brick Little Brother. 

Morning folks fixen to head out the door to look at a new contract, ye,,,cough,cough,haaaaaaaaaa. Lol


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper !-- U can't grow the Dank consistently until U can beat the bugs !-- I been paying my dues !--We can beat the bugs now !--This harvest will put us over the top !---I'm not smoking brick today Cuz !-- I know some  high people in low places !--I happen to be lit up on some delicious Purple Kush oil in an e-cig cartridge !-- Make U eat **** and howl at the moon !-- Stuff should be against the law !-- 

I got the genetics --I got a library of combined  knowledge in U guys !-- I'm still in school !-- I get by but I need to be good !-- From what I see back there I have some great teachers !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. and I gonna pay the bills with weed one day !-- I have a grow advantage over some of U guys !-- There's  2 of us over achievers soaking up everything weed !-- We'll be ready !-- D.D. gonna be a great pharmer in her own right !-- I'm just gonna make her a Frankenplant! --- Been banned from lots of stuff and places but if they ever have a Cannacup in Texas my goal is to be banned from competition! --Might be wise on thier part !--- They got to keep it fair ! ---


----------



## St_Nick

I have been fortunate enough to not have much of an issue with bugs. Had some knats early on but nothing since. I'm at 75 days today and I'm guessing another 10 days to two weeks. Kinda sux 'cause I have six more chomping at the bit to flower.


----------



## Keef

I might have to grow some of this Purple Kush !-- I wasn't bragging about how good  pharmers we are now !-- Polyploids are banned from Cup competition !-- They mistakenly consider them genetically modified! -- Kinda like what we mean by " Clone" and what science calls a clone are 2 different things !- 

Sorry --but U don't do genetic engineering in a pickle jar !-- I don't do this just to learn a new skill !-- A legend lives up there and I mean to have it !


----------



## Keef

I'm flipping on the 15th or at latest the 21st !-- Got some got to go !-- Veg gonna get crowded !--Things need to move !---


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. ....Just dropped off that loud A$$ chipper ...Done ...No more heavy work for a while ....Gotta dial up the Bone crusher see if he can put my back, Back in...Ouch
We betta get High :48:


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> Bro,,for a minute i thought you were gonna say you found the Dinosaurs Balls. :rofl:




I did too LOL.

Cane, that had to be hard work. 

Good morning all,

Had a party and lived thru it. Tired girl but the house and yard look nice for a minute..

Hope everyone is happy and high.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I might have to grow some of this Purple Kush !-- I wasn't bragging about how good pharmers we are now !-- Polyploids are banned from Cup competition !-- They mistakenly consider them genetically modified! -- Kinda like what we mean by " Clone" and what science calls a clone are 2 different things !-
> 
> Sorry --but U don't do genetic engineering in a pickle jar !-- I don't do this just to learn a new skill !-- A legend lives up there and I mean to have it !


 I seriously doubt anyone is checking for polyploids in a Cup competition unless they suspect something is going on. The dried bud is not going to show any poly growth traits, so if you don't go around telling everyone, it's not going to be an issue. It depends on what your goals are. If you want to win or if you want people to know you are growing polyploids that no one understands or cares about.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep i say just grow some clean bad *** dank and everything else will work itself out.  Im at a job site waiting on somebody. Hard to type on my phone.lol


----------



## HerbWatcher

Morning O.F.C... This is my first post. I am with you all every morning. I f you don't mind I have 2 things I would like to know. What the heck are POLYPLOIDS ? And the other thing is, I don't understand how to post pictures. When this site ask for the URL of my pictures, I don't know what that is. I mean I know what a URL is. But I don't see a URL with my pictures. I am using windows 10. Also I have never posted a picture before. So I really don't know what I'm doing. I have something I need all of you to help me with, but it needs to have pictures with it for all of you to see. I have been trying for a month and I'm going NUUUUUUUUUTS................................THKS..H.W.


----------



## WeedHopper

Click the button below where it says Manage Attachments , find the pic you want on your computer and upload it.


----------



## HerbWatcher

Tks..w.h. I will try again right now................


----------



## Keef

Welcome to the O.F.C. Herb Watcher !-- 

I have trouble with computers too !--- What are Polyploids ? --- Something no one cares about  !--Right now !-- It's  a process used in vegtables fruit and flowers !-- A seedless watermelon is a polyploid! --- I'm trying to plan ahead for the end of prohibition and they think I should just leave it alone and just grow the same commercial stuff available to anyone ! --- Go down to the weed wholesaler and hope I get a fair price ?
I want a specialty niche and that ain't it !--


----------



## Keef

That was a nice nap and now I'm baked again !--

I'll never be able to out bid someone like NCH for something like that $35,000 clone of Lemon Trees !-- Besides if someone is gonna pay $35,000 for a clone -- I know which side of that transaction I want to be on !-- That alone would be a fine reason to want to go to the fringes looking for my Frankenplant! --- I do O.K. under the circumstances and I get better each cycle !-- It never was about a variety but just the one plant !-- What was that Kraven said that time ? --This is something no reputable breeder would do !----I know that's  true !---but ---I ain't no reputable breeder I just want one plant !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Welcome to the O.F.C. Herb Watcher !--
> 
> I have trouble with computers too !--- What are Polyploids ? --- Something no one cares about !--Right now !-- It's a process used in vegtables fruit and flowers !-- A seedless watermelon is a polyploid! --- I'm trying to plan ahead for the end of prohibition and they think I should just leave it alone and just grow the same commercial stuff available to anyone ! --- Go down to the weed wholesaler and hope I get a fair price ?
> I want a specialty niche and that ain't it !--


 While everything you said is true, the average smoker only cares about the quality and the price. There is quite a bit of hype about a lot of strains, so I think that is why there is not much interest in polys. It was not meant to stop you or discourage you in any way, only that it in itself is not the answer. Polys only give you the ability for the genetics to express itself in a different way because there are more genes than a normal plant. But it doesn't mean you will find the 1st plant to be the one with the traits you want, like higher THC. You can quickly see the math on the scale necessary to treat, germ, and grow out 100,000 of plants to find the 1. Of course, you could do the same thing without treating them. I suspect, depending on the strains you used, you could do essentially the same thing. The reason any one would pay $35K for a cut...because to find it on your own, could take a lifetime.


----------



## Keef

That's true Umbra and it's  not like I'm putting the grow on hold while I do this !--- If a fellow was looking for a quest I can think of none nobler !-- Could take me a lifetime but I know Keef !-- This ain't a if --This is just  a when !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

east coast 4:20  :48:


edit: 
happy (pre) birth, birthday to Cheeselicious

Not "my" kinda strain, but I think the wife will enjoy falling asleep with it!


and a sad good by to my White Siberian mother, dried up dead a few days ago, my neglect 


:48: 

View attachment PICT0594.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Joe I was just thinking that myself !-- I got an hour before 4:20 central but maybe I should practice !


----------



## Keef

I think I'm doing this right cause I got all high ! -- Watching "Heart "doing Dreamboat Annie live at the Orpheum! -- Waiting on my afternoon dose of caps to kick in !-- I'm doing alright ! -Dog and Butterfly?  -- The girls is good !


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Bro,,for a minute i thought you were gonna say you found the Dinosaurs Balls. :rofl:



I, too, thought that!   And, with my medical way of thinking, thought..... is that even possible?  I mean, would testicles really fossilize?  Things that make you go, hummmm....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Waking, baking, & watching a little news....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467588059967.jpg


----------



## Keef

Pizza Dude !-- --Weatherman said low of 80 for the next week then it gets hot !--


----------



## mrcane

Man I don't know what is going on with couple of my plants...the new growth is comming out twisted up...I got leaves that have one leaf on them,some three leaves..four &five ...see if we can see anything in this pic... 

View attachment 20160704_194804.jpg


----------



## Keef

When did U repot it Cane ? --Might just be stress !--Or bugs or over nutes ?-- Maybe even a natural mutation ?


----------



## yarddog

Thought I would share this.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, i think that is a reveg. the new leaves have 3 sets right?  you don't see any balls anywhere do you?  I vote reveg and it will right itself any minute.

YD, is that a flood or is it always like that?? Pretty picture.


----------



## Keef

Makes me miss the swamp !-- Looks kinda like that place I lost that gunfight with the gator !--He almost had me !----How U supposed to aim in a situation like that !-- I will NEVER leave my speed loader in the tackle box again it stays on me !-- I almost cooked on top that car waiting for him to leave !--He tried to trick me !


----------



## Keef

Evening  Rose !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Keef! how are you buddy?


----------



## Keef

I'm good Rose !-- Little aggravating left arm action but it could be worse ! --


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, i think that is a reveg. the new leaves have 3 sets right?  you don't see any balls anywhere do you?  I vote reveg and it will right itself any minute.
> 
> YD, is that a flood or is it always like that?? Pretty picture.



Rose I have been voting the same way reveg..the clones are not doing it..but all the plants that I sexed seem to be doing it...it has been mostly cloudy for more than a week and some rain in the forcast...
    Y.D.... Bass on the fly
          Let's puff my friends:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane if U moved them  from 18 hours of light to outside then I vote revegge too !-- They go from 18 to several hours less --They get confused !-- I bet it straightens out !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Love the picture yd.  My Aurora is getting a lot of yellowing on the leaf.  I'll snap a picture tomorrow.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got me about 6 hours of much needed sleep/rest. Up watching the Twilight Zone-- my all time favorite.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning DD, i am up to take a neighbor to the airport.. man this is early.. Having coffee trying to counter the oil from last night... 

You and my husband with the twilight zone. he loves that too.

Ok, more coffee. later dudes and dudettes.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Early it is Rose! O'Dark-Thirty as we call it! The Twilight Zone is probably my favorite show ever! When I was growing up, I was infatuated with Rod Serling!  I never was like others! Good morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467561628602.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

HA HA DD...  more coffee. Here's to decisions, bad or not.


----------



## yarddog

Good morning gang.    Rose it's always a swamp.    It's bigger now than it used to be.     Has a big beaver dam holding it.     
I have a dentist appointment this am.   I broke a wisdom tooth and it's starting to give me problems.


----------



## Rosebud

YD, good luck at the dentist... sorry you have to do that.  We don't have swamps in the desert, duh.. but it is nice to see that YD, thanks.

Home from the airport.. my neighbor, hot boxing the pipe all the way there. she is 65 years old for crying out loud.. LOL  I feel a nap coming on. Ya know when it is a bit chilly outside and your covers are calling you?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Drinking coffee and getting ready for work.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Wow past out cold last night...
   A bit chilly here this morning also Rose..The sky is looking pretty clear for now, sure would be nice to have the sun today and they were calling for rain...
You lucky Rose we are three hours from the airport...
  Three hours of Tai Chi this morning....better get right...:48:


----------



## sopappy

ya know, when you plant seeds, every morning is like Christmas: you race downstairs looking for the necks breaking the surface..... cloning is haaaaaaaard, 2nd try 

View attachment ICANTCLONE.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Pappy I never cloned except in my aerocloner but Rose and some others clone in dirt !-- I'm just spoiled !--Spray those with some seaweed concentrate for Foliar feeding and they may perk up !--Get U one of those Octacloners --makes it easy to clone !---


----------



## Keef

In the rear is Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. -- In the front is the BPU-X-B.B.  crossed on my Widow !--They do like some water pharming -- I got to try to sit on these a couple more weeks while bloom finishes !--  I got to chop it back again and I don't need anymore clones! 

View attachment 20160706_083848.jpg


----------



## umbra

sopappy said:


> ya know, when you plant seeds, every morning is like Christmas: you race downstairs looking for the necks breaking the surface..... cloning is haaaaaaaard, 2nd try


 Just a couple of things that I noticed...the heat mat should be under the domed container not under the plants themselves and it should be temperature controlled, and they don't look like there is any moisture in the chamber. there is no condensation on the dome. the rH should be around 90%.


----------



## Keef

I'm kinda bummed out today !-- I keep up with those MJ news articles Burning 1 post !-- This interview about the DEA changing weed to schedule 2 scares me !--- I should be happy but I'm not !-- Looks like big pharm gonna try to shut us down !-- I was really hoping to see some kind of progress toward the end of prohibition !-- Now I don't know anymore !--- My burden gets heavy sometimes !-- They catch me I go to jail !--No doubt !-- I grow medicine for us but to them I'm a criminal! --- They catch me they'll throw the book at me !-- Possession! ---Possession with the intent to distribute !-- Manufacturering a controlled substance !and many more !--- I guess this is my burden to bear !--- I feel like Kunta Kente !--Tied to the whipping post !--
 What's  your name boy ? ---

My name is Keef and I grow weed !--
- U can beat me or put me in jail but I will be true to myself and what I do is not wrong !--  U Bastids !!


----------



## yarddog

Yeah keef, it seems that way doesn't it?


----------



## Keef

I try to be upbeat about it Dog !-- Some days it just be hard !--


----------



## Keef

Dog !-- Shame on them if something changes and D.D. turns me loose !-- 
Right now ?---

 I could produce 400 clones at a time with what I got !-- I'm not using them spots that way but I could !

and I got The Funk ! --


----------



## Rosebud

That article was so horrible... the guy was stupid about cannabis... Made me furious too early in the morning.


----------



## Keef

I was holding my own till I read that Rose !-- U never know what's  real and what's not !--  How long must we wait ?-- It's  hard for me to resist going all out Outlaw Pharmer and stuff like this doesn't help !-- Just be what they say I already am ?


----------



## Keef

Just heard Bruce Springsteen doing "Born in the U.S.A. "!-- Why does it have to be this way ?


----------



## sopappy

umbra said:


> Just a couple of things that I noticed...the heat mat should be under the domed container not under the plants themselves and it should be temperature controlled, and they don't look like there is any moisture in the chamber. there is no condensation on the dome. the rH should be around 90%.



Thanks, Umbra
the heat mat... yes, of course, not sure what I was thinking there
there's a temp probe sticking in one of those rooter plugs, never goes over 24
It's 50-60 RH in the room... 90? wow, I keep the plugs moist, that's all
Perhaps a layer of water in the tray?


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> I'm kinda bummed out today !-- I keep up with those MJ news articles Burning 1 post !-- This interview about the DEA changing weed to schedule 2 scares me !--- I should be happy but I'm not !-- Looks like big pharm gonna try to shut us down !-- I was really hoping to see some kind of progress toward the end of prohibition !-- Now I don't know anymore !--- My burden gets heavy sometimes !-- They catch me I go to jail !--No doubt !-- I grow medicine for us but to them I'm a criminal! --- They catch me they'll throw the book at me !-- Possession! ---Possession with the intent to distribute !-- Manufacturering a controlled substance !and many more !--- I guess this is my burden to bear !--- I feel like Kunta Kente !--Tied to the whipping post !--
> What's  your name boy ? ---
> 
> My name is Keef and I grow weed !--
> - U can beat me or put me in jail but I will be true to myself and what I do is not wrong !--  U Bastids !!



And also, if I may...  Many more are starting to grow, I don't buy weed anymore meaning that guy doesn't sell to me anymore and his income to buy is reduced and there are more like me every day. Now, I'm trying to sell now too and won't have anyone to sell to.
See where this is going?
Instead of a ton of little folks all exchanging money, it'll be big pharma or corps, won't be anything left for us and the country will tank.

On the bright side, if you convert, there's likely some damn good Aphgany hash in those Hookahs.


----------



## Keef

Try it Pappy !-- They'll sucks up what they want !-- I'm lit and it never occurred to me that I shouldn't be able to see the plants because of condensation inside !--- I'm slow sometimes !--- I'm gonna have to brush up on converting Celsius to Fahrenheit! -- 0 Celsius is the temp water freezes at and 100 is the boiling point of water ?--- Don't matter what scale U use -- It's  hell hot in Texas !-- Maybe 50 C ?--- In the shade !
I'm taking a nice dose of caps !--I need an attitude adjustment!


----------



## Keef

Pappy I never smoked a legal joint in my life !--- I got a plan !-- May not be the best plan and plans change but One of those Simply"C " CO2 extractors is coming to Texas !--- I'll do it all --Grow it --extract it -- Fill e-cig cartridges --Package it and wholesale it !--  They never seen anything like this down here !-- It's one of the reason I don't want to move to a free state !-- I get in on the ground floor if anything happens down here !-- 
They can let me play legally  or I'll play by myself in the grey area !-- I would much rather come up out of here hauling a bottle of oil rather than a load of weed !


----------



## umbra

sopappy said:


> Thanks, Umbra
> the heat mat... yes, of course, not sure what I was thinking there
> there's a temp probe sticking in one of those rooter plugs, never goes over 24
> It's 50-60 RH in the room... 90? wow, I keep the plugs moist, that's all
> Perhaps a layer of water in the tray?


 I didn't see the probe. No don't pool water in the tray. The cubes should be moist but not dripping wet. I saw how drooped over they looked and even spraying or misting them would help. But mostly, the dome shows no condensation. I'm thinking the same as Keef, the temp needs to come up some.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cookies anyone? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467589762099.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Try it Pappy !-- They'll sucks up what they want !-- I'm lit and it never occurred to me that I shouldn't be able to see the plants because of condensation inside !--- I'm slow sometimes !--- I'm gonna have to brush up on converting Celsius to Fahrenheit! -- 0 Celsius is the temp water freezes at and 100 is the boiling point of water ?--- Don't matter what scale U use -- It's  hell hot in Texas !-- Maybe 50 C ?--- In the shade !
> I'm taking a nice dose of caps !--I need an attitude adjustment!



Metric system is not so great, the C degrees are huge, F is more accurate (without using half degrees which is stoopid)

25 is room temperature, or about 76
with seeds, I used to just wet the plugs with 10mL (1/3 oz) from a syringe
1 or 2wice a day, some same mist clones, some say don't, sheesh


----------



## sopappy

umbra said:


> I didn't see the probe. No don't pool water in the tray. The cubes should be moist but not dripping wet. I saw how drooped over they looked and even spraying or misting them would help. But mostly, the dome shows no condensation. I'm thinking the same as Keef, the temp needs to come up some.



It won't pool, I added drain holes and a pump for later ebbin' and flowin'

If I spray them anymore, the weight will kill them  I had to cut off more leaves, not much plant left but they're standing.

I was told not to mist them, this just get crazy I tells ya.
I can't miss another window, I'm planting seeds this go round.

thanks for comments, I'll take this to the right thread though,
I just thought the pic was entertaining


----------



## Keef

Pappy --I think U at the right place !--- There's more weed knowledge here than most places !--- We teach and learn from each other !--


----------



## Keef

Pappy -- Put a trash bag over your bottom tray !--Flood those plants --drain then place a damp towel inside the bottom of the box !--Sit the plants on the damp towel ---Put the lid on !-- It should mist up with condensation on the inside of the lid after an hour or so !-- Then  you know it's moist enough !-- U can save most of those but the inside of that box needs to stay warm and moist !--


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon all...
 Got some sunshine, picked up some mineral tea to feed the girls ..and I ready to puff one...:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- Pappy have some clone troubles we fixing !---
Pappy --This is one of my aerocloners with some rooting cuts !-- If U can run a drill and a caulk gun I can show U step by step how to build one !--


----------



## Keef

How about this time I attach the pic ? 

View attachment 20160706_155832.jpg


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Looks like a small storm is coming my way.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- Been worried about U !-- Hope all is well !


----------



## ness

Yup, I'm doing fine Thank You.


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna have plenty of those BPU-X-B.B.  seed this fall if U want some !-- This will be the last batch !-- I'm not happy about those Dawg seed --They're fertile but I'm seeing lots of males !--- No body's fault just happens sometimes !-- I'll probably have some Blueberry Bubblicious seed too !--


----------



## ness

Yes, keef, when the time come, I would love more seeds.  From my 5 plants, I am down to 1 the unknown.  I am learning.  Well, the AI's are outside and are hanging in there.


----------



## ness

I had beautiful little plants at one time.  I'm taking notes.  It's 4:20 here.  Smoking out of my elephant pipe tonight.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

U got it Nes !--- Did U like indica better or sativa ? --Most of the stuff I run across is hybrids or mixed indica\ sativa but some lean one way or another !--- U just keep trying O.K. !-- Growing sounds so easy !-- Just throw some seed in some dirt ? --- Little bit harder than that so don't give up !--


----------



## ness

I like both, but ten to go to the indica's as of now.  When, my stash get full to wear I want it.  Different strains.  I will be able to tell more about the indica's and sativas.


----------



## ness

Hay, Rose, DD, and OFC.  You, have a good night.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

I'll keep my eyes open !--Pain - Anxiety -- Sleep --what do it help most with ?
I am so spoiled ! ( Or she wants out the hospital) ---I got new toys !-- No I'm not starting that many seed !
Now I'm just waiting on some seed I ordered !-- Anyway -- Pic of my new seed starting box and dome ! 

View attachment 20160706_171111.jpg


----------



## Keef

U know how I do !-- I plant 5-6 of each variety and fish me out a girl !-- One variety! --One girl !-- Then I bring her back to veg. -- Then I start cutting her up !-- 2 girls from the same variety and I could mix up the clones !
When I got rooted clones I can start blooming them !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, those seed are straight bpu bb I'd love to get my hands on some.     I'm loving this coco so far.   Plants liking it too.


----------



## Keef

Got it Dog !-- I also crossed my BPU-X-B.B.  boy on that Bubblicious !-- 

Those BlackBerry Snow Lotus are demanding to be planted !----

 Better than seed !-- We already talked about me needing practice !-- Fresh cuts ?


----------



## Keef

I let my boy Trips go but kept his son Elvis on the Widow !-- Want a piece of him too Dog or U a little gun shy after what happened with the hermie ?


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> What up Cane ? -- Pappy have some clone troubles we fixing !---
> Pappy --This is one of my aerocloners with some rooting cuts !-- If U can run a drill and a caulk gun I can show U step by step how to build one !--



I didn't want to muck up your thread so I'm going to start one on cloning.

No more building stuff, I'm tapped out. I modified my buckets to ebb & flo and added another 2x4 system. I spent too much on a piece of acrylic with the holes cut out for the pots. It's like railroad set hobby only better.


----------



## Keef

Cool but muck it up if U want !-- We all learning !-- Students of the plant ! 
I think they got a cloning thread somewhere !


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Cool but muck it up if U want !-- We all learning !-- Students of the plant !
> I think they got a cloning thread somewhere !



yup, looking for it, I never have much luck with the search here tho
I tried another approach, shorter, way shorter units,
so far, they look like they wanna live


----------



## Keef

Pappy I don't start seed much so that's my weakness !--Once I got it them  big and healthy enough to move to aero I got'm !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little funny for you mechanics out there! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467589909696.jpg


----------



## yarddog

keef, i am itching to make a run with the snow lotus as well. i am going to run my b.p.u. first and then maybe the snow lotus.  that hermie, i am not worried about that. i should have been doing a better job inspecting the plants in bloom. i think it was a genetic hermie, this one didnt get any stress as far as i can tell. was the best looking one of the bunch. let me get my cloning up to standards before you send any cuts.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning ofc.  I'm off to get some peat and perlite.  Got some transplanting to do today.


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Pappy I don't start seed much so that's my weakness !--Once I got it them  big and healthy enough to move to aero I got'm !--



I'm still trying this cloning stuff, I'm on my third try 
pop by if you need some entertainment, ebb and flow thread


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  Wake and Bake !
Been watching the news !-- Po-Po shot 2 black men yesterday !--- U know maybe if they paid policemen a better salary -they could get a better quality law dog !--U get what U pay for !-- 
I got another problem I want to talk about real quick -- I've always admired the progressive attitude of the West coast in general !-- U guys will show up at political rallies and protest and be willing  to go to jail to show your disapproval !--- and this is not abut religion! --- Why do U allow that hate spouting Westwood Baptist Church to continue to exist ? -- That is not religion it is just people United in hate !-- Everytime they show up and disrespect the dead they should get a a** whooping !-- Everytime they have a church service they should have to walk through  a group of protesters !-- 

O.K. -- If that breaks the no religion policy-- Sorry !-- I'll take the punishment !-- If  speaking out about injustice is wrong I don't want to be right !
Westwood Baptist Church -- Bite me !


----------



## Keef

I'm properly baked now !--I'll try to be nice !- Sometimes I just gotta say something !
--
 Anyway !---Cloning problems ? -- I only know what works for us and an aerocloner is a reliable way to clone consistently !--- A bubble cloner works fine too ask Giggy !-- D.D.and I don't use any rooting hormones or anything and they clone in nute water --pH water or just tap water !-- Don't need direct light and in aero U can look and see the progression of root development !-- My plants will stay in aero but the rooted cuts could go right into the dirt or other grow medium ! --I always take more cuts than I need and use the best !


----------



## Rosebud

The news this morning is disgusting. West blah blah church at least has a nice house across the street painted in the rainbow flag. That was a nice passive aggressive move Keef from the libs. Those shootings broke my heart. WTH?  No words.


Good morning St Nick. Enjoy working in the dirt.. love that.

Sopappy, When  you take cuts, cut them again under water. Mist and cover the clones for the first few days, than take the cover off half days until they get used to it. They will look like death before the root, but hold on, past the time you think they should. In roses if we get 50% we are happy. So yes, like keef said, take more than one cutting. I take three to make sure i get one. They like a warming mat under them to encorage rooting. Having said that I have tried on a AC/DC to clone 6 times. So far no luck.. This will be my last try.  Good luck.


----------



## Keef

It was in me Rose and it was coming out !-- I'm better now !
Let's  talk weed !--- Show U some roots !

Bubblicious cut ! 

View attachment 20160707_091835.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Nice roots Keef.


----------



## Keef

I don't know how ya'll do it in dirt !--- I get to see the progression of root development !-- 3-4 day the wet end of the stem gets a sandpaper look to it !--It begins to look like very rough sandpaper and when U see white bumps on the stem she fixing to pop roots !---It forgot to look at the date that one was cut but looks like about 12-15 days !--Each variety has it's own length of time it takes to root ! --At this young age if I put this thing in dirt it might not live !-- but it'll never know dirt again !-- I got the original in bloom right now !-- Still haven't smoked it yet but the Bubblicious likes what I do !-- I can decide after harvest if I keep her or not !-- Probably will !


----------



## Keef

Wish we were closer Rose because I bet I could root an A/C - D/C for U !--- By the way --Why they call it A/C--D/C ? --- It is also known as Charlotte's Web !-- Featured on Dr. Sanjay Gupta Medical Marijuana Series !
This be the one that stops seizures !-- High CBD !--- How did U get ---Never mind !-- It's  A/C--D/C !-- Don't loose it Rose !-- Really !--It's  an important strain !


----------



## yarddog

A picture of miss Luna.


----------



## Keef

Look at those eyes !-- She a pretty girl !-- My dog groomer passed away !-- Been grooming the dogs for about 8 years !-- I liked that guy !--


----------



## yarddog

Dang keef, now you got to find another.  
She is a bad girl.     So bad    but sensitive too.    Lol


----------



## Keef

They can be sensitive but I know all about bad !--Jet is about 6 lbs of black and white terror !--Big dog trapped  in a small dogs body !-- He's bad and proud of it !-- 
Hey Dog I was looking at the local Craigslist at some street/dirt bikes !-- I asked U one time about a 4 stroke bike and U recommended something and I don't remember what it was !-- D.D. wants me to get in better physical shape so maybe I won't hurt so much !-- I don't run unless someone is chasing me so I need another way !-- Something I would enjoy !-- I'm thinking I get a bike and start riding the beach regularly !-- Sounds like a plan to me !-- Sometimes things and stuff wash up on that beach !--


----------



## mrcane

Good morning O.F.C. .....Going to teach a Tai Chi class today ...And I high ...
Keef nice looking roots ...Sopappy......You will  get it... I did great the first time out of the gate, last time I got a little sloppy ...Only one outa like a dozen...
   Rose ...I don't know what to do Register or not ....some people say that they all ready know that you want to grow 15 plants its on your MMJ .....But  I am hearing nasty rumors that if you register you basically have to register each plant???? No growing from seed???? Any place to get the real Skinny???
      That's one of the reasons I grow weed...... to keep the stress down not to create it....
        Yep ....:48:.......Good Morning


----------



## mrcane

Dog beautiful Dog you got there.....


----------



## Keef

That reminds me I better check my mmj card make sure it hasn't expired or something !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey guys, here's my mighty guard dog. 

View attachment IMG_20160707_123107.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Gotta hit the rain locker..but hate to leave the view
Nick that looks like a keef dog... 

View attachment 20160707_092150.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef. Get cha one of those sporty 48's and put some fatties on it.  Best Beach bike ever!


----------



## St_Nick

mrcane said:


> Gotta hit the rain locker..but hate to leave the view
> Nick that looks like a keef dog...



Well, he does like my dried fan leaves.  Doesn't like smoke though. The only people he has ever bitten tried to blow him a shotgun.  Names Harley.


----------



## Keef

Is that a Shiti-tzu ? --Did I even spell that right ? --They ain't real dogs !--I got 2 of them and 2 wild boys from the shelter !-- They like fresh green leaves !--I had a pic somewhere !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, them little dogs are the baddest.    How tall are you?      Look up the Yamaha tw200.   It doesn't matter what year you get, they have not changed since 1985 or so.    2001 and up came with electric start.    They have big wide tires.   Would be great for sand and beaches.  It's more stable than a dirt bike with the narrow tires.       I rode one for about a year.     It's a sweet little bike.    Will run flat out at 71 mph.   Likes to cruise at 40-50 mph.   Gets about 60 mpg. Or better.   
I am 6'1 and the bike was little with me.l, but it was not too small.   I rode it to work 50 miles a day.    I miss it actually.    It's not a bike to jump stuff,    but it's plenty big enough to ride and have a blast on.   Has decant power.     You should be able to find one nearby for a good price.    Most tw's are sold near a "resort" town.   Mine was sold in Daytona beach.  If your wanting something a little taller, look at the Honda crf250. Both bikes are 100% street legal.  Can handle any dirt road,  and will be ok for some light trails.   
I ride interstate, and cross creeks on mine.    Very versatile.  I would sit on both, it's not as good as riding it but it will give you an idea.      For what you will be doing, the tw200 won't let you down.    And those fat tires will be an asset at the beach.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !-- I got 20-30 miles of wild undeveloped beach to ride about half mile away !--- I never had a motorcycle license and probably won't get one !-- Unless D.D. make me !---  Never know what's  gonna wash in on the tide out on that smugglers beach !---


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah he's a Shih-tzu.  He's also a registered service dog.


----------



## St_Nick

Nice garden mrcane. Wish I could grow in my back yard.  Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Keef

This is Jo-Jo !-- Other girl must be sleeping somewhere ! 

View attachment 20160707_122342_001.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef, get the permit for sure.  Ride with no motorcycle endorsement.     Cops check for that big time.    Go to DMV and get a manual.   In Georgia you take a written test and then your issued a learners permit.   Not supposed to ride at night, no passenger, no interstate.     I've known folks to just keep getting a learner permit for years.     But a dirt bike( actually the correct term for these bikes is duel sport) will ace that test no sweat.   Just drive aroumd comes and stop in boxes.  Lol.  Here is a tw200.


----------



## Keef

I'm on seed watch !-- I hope they made it thru customs but last time I ordered seed from Europe --I had trouble finding the seed  and I knew they were there !-- That Thang they used to call "High Rise" on the way !


----------



## Keef

I'm liking that bike Dog !-- I better check around !--- I'm a few inches shorter than U !--- Should be about right --U were right about the tires !


----------



## Keef

Only one listed Dog --2001 --for $350 !--Not as pretty as your pic !-- I could do that !--


----------



## yarddog

They are not too commen.    I found mine local, but when it sold a guy came down from South and bought it.     Was going to ride it back until I talked him into bringing a truck.     Don't to ride no dirt bike out of state. Lol


----------



## Keef

Can I get a 4:20 up in here ?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes keef.

YD, i was getting a pedicure, first one in a year, and all the Asian ladies were talking in their native language until i showed them the pic of your miss luna.. Man, the english started flying.. .look at those blue eyes... on and on. LOL. i gotta say she is beautiful. Thanks for the lovely pic... 

Keef, sorry about your groomer, that is terrible. Is there a replacement that will come to your home?

St nick, nice guard dog you have there. I bet she loves you.

I have been entirely too straight today.. time for 4 :20 I guess.  Keef, yes i know what i have in ac/dc. You think you can get a clone? You are welcome to try. It came from harborside dispensary in Cali. I have tried three times.


----------



## Keef

I don't know if I could root it out Rose but the Clone Master just woke up !--She not feeling well ! --She can clone anything !-- Around here it ain't dead till she says it's dead !


----------



## Rosebud

This is a whimpy was bug infested, stupid looking plant. I would be afraid to send a cut or two in case it still has something.  All the other cuttings are fine...not that one.  I am sorry DD isn't feeling well, i hope it goes away quick. You be very nice to her Keef. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna do that Rose !-- Hey U cook !-- I can't remember whether this is thyme or oregano do U recognize it ? --- We clone sprigs of fresh herbs from the grocery store !--Got a Rosemary tree outside that We cloned like that !-- Basil is easy !-- 

View attachment 20160707_172256.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

My bet is oregano.  I just went and red my old journal from 2011. That was FUN.


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, he really does. I used to have a female too but he tormented her every time I showed her any affection. Got so bad I had to get rid of her.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Nick, my Princess Ginger Lily would love to be the only dog!  She can be demanding of my affection, to say the least!  But, she will sneak around & play with the others on occasion-- just doesn't want you to see her!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Need I say more! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466988417818.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Thank you Rose for the compliments.    She is a very pretty dog.   I just can't understand how people want to take a dog like this and make it mean.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> A picture of miss Luna.


 
Boy, she has grown.  Just love pits they make such good pets.  I have pit and mastiff mix.  Just like the mix.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Look at those eyes !-- She a pretty girl !-- My dog groomer passed away !-- Been grooming the dogs for about 8 years !-- I liked that guy !--


 

Sorry, to hear about your dog groomer, Keef


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Gotta hit the rain locker..but hate to leave the view
> Nick that looks like a keef dog...


 

Beautiful sight, cane.  Are, though clones? :48:


----------



## ness

All is well at the homestead, going to grill out.  OFC have a High night.  see ya :48:


----------



## Keef

Evening Nes !-- We gonna have U cloning one day soon !--- This spring U gonna have some clones ready to go outside !--- It's just so much better already  knowing they girls before they go out !

Been watching da news again and people be mad at the Po-Po !!--- I guess they quit shooting black people for a few days and deal with the dam pot farmers once and for all !


----------



## St_Nick

Have a nice night there Nes.
:48:


----------



## Keef

Changed the water in da hot tub yesterday -- Still trying to get high enough to do a cannonball into it off the roof !-- As I get older it gets harder to get high enough to do stupid sh** !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right? ..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467258366384.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I took several cuttings tonite. They are resting in water and tomorrow morning they might get put into some dirt. I don't sweat cloning this time of year, now when winter gets here that's a different story.


----------



## Keef

Nick since we grow inside year around it's all the same day !-- Running veg and bloom year round !-- Working toward 5 harvest a year !-- Stuff keeps happening but we keep plugging along !--- Sooner or later we'll get there !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dallas! Wow!  11 Officers shot, 4 dead!


----------



## mrcane

.......:48:.........


----------



## WeedHopper

12 cops shot,,,5 dead.
Damn cant believe thats what i woke up to this morning. Ppl getten crazy. Course it doesnt help when the cops are shooting unarmed Citizens or shooting 1st and asking questions later. I figured sooner or later this was gonna start happening. 
Time for coffee.


----------



## Rosebud

Horrible news..Shocking. So very sad. WH,Keef, i am so sorry about your state.

Cane, as far as the registration, i am going to wait a bit.. there is already a problem with the "list" being breached.. Lets do more research.. Mr rb wanted me to do it on 7-1... I am waiting for more to shake out.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont be sorry Rose for this State. These are the same cops that will ruin your life and your family's,,, for smoking Weed. They will shoot your *** in a heartbeat, ,,especially if your Black. They treat ppl like **** when they pull you over. They have no sympathy for the lives they take or ruin.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I knew what happened last night and I don't know what to think !---- What Hopper says is true but I can't celebrate any life taken like this !--- I don't understand ambushing people in general !-- If they would have went after the officers who killed the black guys --Maybe !-- 
My condolences to all who lost loved ones in this tragedy !--Black --White --The pain these famines feel is the same !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....What's a penny made out of?
Dirty Copa...sad s***......lived  in a lot of states in my time but that southern law always scared me.
   Rose I am going to hold out also ...I don't like the idea of Registering with the local dispensaries..to me a lot of the operators seem shady......:48:


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. ?-- I wanted to make a post but I can't find any words !


----------



## yarddog

I'd say it's hot, but it would be an understatement.     Looking at 102 in the shop now.   Whew


----------



## Rosebud

Pretty much speechless here today.n So much sadness. 

Just found out one of my first boyfriend died. I talked with him last summer and we laughed. His goal had always been to have his way with me...lol it never happened. I think we were both sorry. LOL:vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment 13606629_10154306193816800_8070404608907689119_n(1).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

That is a lie Rose,,,i only wanted to play Doctor.


----------



## Keef

Hot here too !-- Left arm bothering me !-- Feels like my left shoulder blade been nailed to my back !-- elbow to the fingers is good !--  Just lay up till I can move again !--Trying  to keep a good attitude but I just can't seem to get there !--


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> That is a lie Rose,,,i only wanted to play Doctor.



........:rofl:........


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,its not funny,,she didnt pay her bill for the Chest x-ray,,,,lol


----------



## mrcane

Send me a little bit of that heat and sunshine please..partly cloudy for the next week,,high 60s. 
Going to town to pick-up lumber for the new Veg room...


----------



## WeedHopper

You dont want tnis nasty *** heat Little Brother, ,,it sucks.


----------



## burnin1

It has cooled down into the high 80s here.  It is usually in the upper 90s or low 100s here this time of year.  So  hard to keep the plants cool in my shop normally in the Summer.  I hope this cool weather continues here.  

Well time for my coffee and my herb.

Have an AWESOME day guys!


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Hate all this shooting ****.  Time to clean my guns.  I'll be ready if the time comes.  I'll go down fighting.  Did, you hear about the football player that quit because, he wanted to smoke w***.  Just, why can they make it legal.  It could make life better for the USA.  All, the things they can use it for.  Get the USA back on it feet again.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, start slowly shrugging your shoulders. Then do the door way stretch down low and start to get some blood flow in there.  ( sorry, can't help myself)  I will join you, i just tried that..ouchy.

Burnin, thanks for always posting the news. And nice to see you here in the ofc.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Evening Nes !-- We gonna have U cloning one day soon !--- This spring U gonna have some clones ready to go outside !--- It's just so much better already knowing they girls before they go out !
> 
> Been watching da news again and people be mad at the Po-Po !!--- I guess they quit shooting black people for a few days and deal with the dam pot farmers once and for all !


 
Yes, keef, I'll will try to clone next year.  Sure like the way they grow in what I see on the OFC site.


----------



## ness

Were is my pipe it time for my Wake and Bake got my coffee.  My plant outside are not showing any flower yet.  I am wishing for the best.


----------



## Keef

Burnin 1 -- Good to see U drop by !--- Down on the Texas coast we got a 20 mph wind gusting to 30 --Temps in the 90's -- 76 in the house !--I got no business outside in dat heat !-- Except to check the mailbox for my seed order !--- I got everything else to kick off this seed run !-- 5-6 outstanding varieties that would make a great grow on thier own !--- 
U guys in the free states don't let them pull a fast one on U !--  Don't give up anything progress that's  been made to end prohibition ! -- We Southern growers need U to help set us free !-- Just unlock the door and we'll kick it open !-- I'm old !-- I would really like to smoke a legal joint at home before I die !-- Step on it !--I ain't got that much time !


----------



## ness

Got a ? OFC.  When the plants get flowers, can, you still spray them with water and EM1?


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- I'm new to EM-1 too so good question !-- U keep say some plant hasn't flowered yet !--If the  is outside that won't happen for a couple more months !-- That's why the named the month Croptober !--Harvest month !--except for those Autos ( spit-spit ) !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gotta work tonight...... no mix ups allowed!  Laughter is good medicine! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467942957002.jpg


----------



## ness

People are starting to shot at houses up in here.  Make me feel unsafe going out there.  I don't get out much any how.  But, tj goes into town all the time.  Worry, all the time when he goes out.  Some time he carries, he got a permit.


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Gotta work tonight...... no mix ups allowed! Laughter is good medicine!


 
Lol, D.D. that is cute.


----------



## ness

Well, I'm off.  Have a great day, OFC.


----------



## Keef

What U want to bet there's a pack of Master Kush seed in that cardboard cart somewhere ! 

View attachment 20160708_154450.jpg


----------



## Keef

Found them !-- No way I would found them if I didn't know they were there ! 

View attachment 20160708_155328.jpg


----------



## Keef

The Master Kush seed were promoted as tetraploid !--- Quick Glance  and I'm pretty sure they are not !-- 
Good Weed is good weed but I had to know !--- There will be no short cut !-- I gotta make a tetraploid myself !-- Back to the pickle jars !---


----------



## umbra

I didn't know you were getting the master kush from gyspy. I doubt it is a tetra, or even a pure strain of master kush. If you are just looking for cheap seeds, he can't be beat. You might actually find something decent, but if you want something special...definitely not my first choice. Green Mojo.

I was talking with my son about the current grow and comparing it to the last grow. There a few things that will help increase THC and terpenes during the last 2 to 4 weeks of flowering. I have spoken of 1, about the temp difference of at least 10 degrees between lights on and lights off. Limiting total temp below 80, I have been using 78 with lights on and 68 with lights off. Another is decreasing humidity level to below 20% during the same time. The next is a bit harder. It's about stressing the plant, but not hurting it. THC and terpenes are defense mechanisms, so bring them out to the full extent of the genetics is to exploit that. My concern here is that this is a site where there are many beginner growers, and this is an advanced method that requires understanding what the plant is telling you. I typically do a LST and bend the tops of the plants. Some do a super cropping, some a massive defoliation of the plant, I know some who have driven a nail into the stalk and split it. These are all different types of stress to the plant...but in a controlled way and at a very specific time in the flowering portion of the grow. My son still doesn't quite get it.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I bought them just to see if they were what they said !--- I was expecting what I got !-- U should talk more about advanced grow techniques !--How else a beginner gonna learn !-- I can stress the hell out of plants without even trying !---  Gonna see if I can fish me a girl out that GDP-x-Black Rose seed !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra this stressing U talking about !--- Does 3 days in the dark before harvest do what U talking about ?


----------



## mrcane

Interesting Umbra thanks...
Looks like I am going to build a veg. closet on the end of the bench in the garage..
Will be 32" deep X 6' long X 6' high 
Have a four ft ,six bulb ,T5 light for it..
Will pull air from garage and exhaust is not a problem...
.....time for a puff....:48: 

View attachment 20160708_150952.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef, I think people stress their plants and get great weed but never really know why. 1 of the ways that works is under watering, but the danger is dead plants. Another is under nutes, but only the last 2 weeks. Some claim this is a flush, lol...that's not how plants work. It is stress plain and simple. There is a person who posts here, she showed some plants seriously defoliated just before going to flowering. I think Dalahaze did this, maybe she will log in and say something about why she did such a massive defoliation. Many do this because it was how they were taught, but really not knowing what it is that they are doing.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra this stressing U talking about !--- Does 3 days in the dark before harvest do what U talking about ?


That is exactly what that is for. It is just a small portion of the total picture.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Interesting Umbra thanks...
> Looks like I am going to build a veg. closet on the end of the bench in the garage..
> Will be 32" deep X 6' long X 6' high
> Have a four ft ,six bulb ,T5 light for it..
> Will pull air from garage and exhaust is not a problem...
> .....time for a puff....:48:



Your space is rocking my friend.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I bought them just to see if they were what they said !--- I was expecting what I got !-- U should talk more about advanced grow techniques !--How else a beginner gonna learn !-- I can stress the hell out of plants without even trying !---  Gonna see if I can fish me a girl out that GDP-x-Black Rose seed !--


There is a trick to it...stress without hurting. So if the plant could talk and it had a safe word, then you'd get it. Yes it is about bondage and tying girls up, or stripping them naked...but with their consent of course, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Dala was trimming for LED, I believe she was instructed to do so by you know who.

Umbra, i was reading my journal from 2011, thanks for always being nice to me. That was a fun group back then. It is a great group now too, but you know some of those old names.. 

Can ya'll keep a secret? I believe the Hemp Goddess is coming to my house tomorrow!  

Nes, i have meant to talk to you all day. My plants aren't starting to flower yet.. It is all dependent on the hours of day light. So you aren't doing anything wrong.  Be safe out there nes. sounds scary.


----------



## Keef

-Maybe imitate the end of fall and the beginning of winter ?--Killing them slowly at the end ?--  I'm not doing it so much right now --I got plenty more to learn !-- This is school to me !-- I can't even use CO2 yet !--


----------



## Keef

Convince the girls that Winter is coming and they need to hurry and finish before the killing frost ?---  I think maybe begin dropping the temp and ease up on the water - maybe less more often !-- Then the instant U see any amber shut the lights off and quit watering !-- Take them down 3 days later ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, you get it. Indoors, we are copying outdoors...under the absolute ideal conditions.

Why is it that certain years for wine are better than others? Outdoors the environment can vary. Indoors, you are the Master.


----------



## Keef

I'm a long ways from ideal conditions Umbra --but yeah I understand !-- I'm still trying to get a grasp on the plant !-- 
Two weeds --Same tested THC content !--- The one with the best developed terepenes profile  has a better buzz everytime !-----It's all about the entourage effect !
Same weed grown by different pharmers WILL be different !!


----------



## Keef

What do U think about bringing the light down from 12 to maybe 10 last couple days to push the plant a little ?--  Not talking about ascending and diminishing light schedule -- Thinking  about that gives me a headache !--I mean just drop it !--Push the plant gently from all directions ---light -- temp --water and humidity ?--Drop the temp and water less and the humidity will drop !--Especially with A/C !-- 
U know I keep learning from U guys ---When they turn me loose ---Shame on them !


----------



## Keef

Cane I missed the pic of your new grow space !-- That'll work !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What do U think about bringing the light down from 12 to maybe 10 last couple days to push the plant a little ?-- Not talking about ascending and diminishing light schedule -- Thinking about that gives me a headache !--I mean just drop it !--Push the plant gently from all directions ---light -- temp --water and humidity ?--Drop the temp and water less and the humidity will drop !--Especially with A/C !--
> U know I keep learning from U guys ---When they turn me loose ---Shame on them !


 I personally wouldn't decrease the light. The a/c will drop the humidity but only when it is on. I use it and a dehumidifier and still getting down to under 30% is difficult to maintain. This is the what I have learned since coming to Cali. It's not how to get from germination to harvest, it's more about the subtle nuisance that make good weed great. It's a lot of little things that make a difference, once you get the hang of the basic grow.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Dala was trimming for LED, I believe she was instructed to do so by you know who.
> 
> Umbra, i was reading my journal from 2011, thanks for always being nice to me. That was a fun group back then. It is a great group now too, but you know some of those old names..
> 
> Can ya'll keep a secret? I believe the Hemp Goddess is coming to my house tomorrow!
> 
> Nes, i have meant to talk to you all day. My plants aren't starting to flower yet.. It is all dependent on the hours of day light. So you aren't doing anything wrong. Be safe out there nes. sounds scary.


 Yes Rose, Dala was trimming for Leds, but many of those principals apply to non LED grows as well. Light is a tricky thing with LEDS and penetration, but stress all the same. Buds looked pretty dank to me, if I recall.


----------



## Rosebud

She grows awesome plants.


----------



## Dalahaze

Yes, i was trimming for LED's. Trick is to get penetration down to the medium. Here is an example of a plant on flower day 34 mid plant and at the base of the plant....LED's swing 24" above the canopy and the plants are 3 feet tall so you can get perspective. These are what I blast them with along with a few other toys.

https://www.illumitex.com/horticulture/horticultural-products/neosol-ds/ 

View attachment mid.jpg


View attachment bottom.jpg


----------



## umbra

whether intended or not, the severe pruning stressed the plant


----------



## sopappy

umbra said:


> There is a trick to it...stress without hurting. So if the plant could talk and it had a safe word, then you'd get it. Yes it is about bondage and tying girls up, or stripping them naked...but with their consent of course, lol.



THAT is a very good analogy...
I see LST in an entirely different way now. 

View attachment bondage.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Pappy --I think U at the right place !--- There's more weed knowledge here than most places !--- We teach and learn from each other !--



Great place, I'd have given up if I hadn't joined and gotten all the help. Trouble is, you feel like a leech some days.


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Pappy -- Put a trash bag over your bottom tray !--Flood those plants --drain then place a damp towel inside the bottom of the box !--Sit the plants on the damp towel ---Put the lid on !-- It should mist up with condensation on the inside of the lid after an hour or so !-- Then  you know it's moist enough !-- U can save most of those but the inside of that box needs to stay warm and moist !--



Those trays are ebb & flow, not using it now at all, those rapid rooters are staying moist. I have conflicting info on directly spraying the plants so I only spray inside of dome. I don't like wet towel but I like the idea, could I not leave cups of water in there?

Sounds like I shouldn't spray, it should mist up on it's own. 

Inside warm and moist, room temp okay? I see 90 hum in there but rarely over 75 temp, how do I increase heat? mats, lower the T5s, hot water in cups?
Friggin' drugs, I'm thinking miniature hot water radiators now.
Jeeze, this is mine and pretty good for crappy looking weed


----------



## WeedHopper

Green Mojo Pappy. Morning Brother Keef and Umbra.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning folks .  It's a wonderful day in the neighbor.  I woke up to three new girls showing their ladyparts .  I guess they are determined, they were under 18 hours light.

Wake and Bake!:48:


----------



## sopappy

WeedHopper said:


> Green Mojo Pappy. Morning Brother Keef and Umbra.



Hey WH, almost live here,
snooping Umbra's posts as we speak, my clones are wimps


----------



## sopappy

umbra said:


> Yes and no. When I did organic soil I was did a root feeding. Now I do it when I transplant clones or seedlings, but once the roots are established I do a lights out foliar feeding 1 a week.



lights out
18/6  last hour of dark?
or do you leave on 24 and interrupt?  if not, when do you start 24, if you do.
(heck of a long time for water to disappear from leaves when I do that)


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--
Hey Dala good to see U !--- 
Pappy just keep keeping on !-- Yes the details should mist up on it's  own !-- Yes U can put a container of water !--Sounds like it has the moisture but not the warmth ! 
Congrats on the girls Nick !
Now I need my pipe !


----------



## St_Nick

DD and Keef. I just realized I never commented on how cute your little terror is. I wish I had the fortune to have found my pups as a rescue. I got the first of three for my ex.  They were just so cute that when my chow passed I got Harley to replace her. He has proven to be incredibly loyal and intelligent. My female was a cutie but dumber than a box of rocks!   :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## sopappy

Dalahaze said:


> Yes, i was trimming for LED's. Trick is to get penetration down to the medium. Here is an example of a plant on flower day 34 mid plant and at the base of the plant....LED's swing 24" above the canopy and the plants are 3 feet tall so you can get perspective. These are what I blast them with along with a few other toys.
> 
> https://www.illumitex.com/horticulture/horticultural-products/neosol-ds/



I was going to surf some porn but this thread is really picking up,
where'd you get that red pipe cleaner?
and why do you want to penetrate all the way down to the medium?


----------



## Dalahaze

umbra said:


> whether intended or not, the severe pruning stressed the plant



Umbra, my intention is to not stress the plant but to open it up and direct energy to the shoots that will hit canopy level. I follow a simple set of rules whether using HID or LED lighting.

I prune at 7 nodes high the take off the first 2-4 nodes on the bottom to direct the energy toward the upper meristem's and to allow air flow under and around my plants. Secondly I go up each main beam and trim off the first 2-3 limbs, anything that after the stretch can't make it to within 12" of the canopy. I do trim any fans that are pointing back into the center of the plant that I just staked open with 6-8 mains. I don't advocate a heavy defoliation, I tried it once and the plant recovered but it cost me weight and I have not tried again. I guess they do look a little pruned right at the flip because I prune, stake and flip all on the same day. A week to ten days later I'll do any final touch ups that need to be done and from there on out I don't touch them. I do flip at 12-14" because I know the stretch on this strain very well, and at that height I get a good even canopy with plants that are around 36" tall. I'm not advocating that my method is correct, it just works well for me, and I seem to get heavier harvests without so much larf.


----------



## St_Nick

Light penetration is directly responsible for the quality of the bud. If light don't hit it, it doesn't become a good dense bud hence the popularity of scrog grows.


----------



## Keef

Nick my Shiti-tzu girls are ladies !--- I got my first one when my daughter came to live with D.D. and I !-- She brought her new puppy !-Which quickly became my dog !-When she went off to college I kept the Pup !--My Itsy-Bitsy was with me for 17 years !--- It's the 2 boys we rescued that are hellions! -- They're small dogs but not Shiti-tzu !-- After my fall and surgery I was mostly bed bound and feeling sorry for myself and wasn't sure I could live this way --The wife brought a little black and white Shiti-tzu puppy and the dog rescued me !-- I rescued Jake and Jet to in her honor!


----------



## Keef

I got a technical question that I don't know if anyone has the answer! -- I plan to do a lot of CO2 extraction !--My question is what technique will give me the most THC in a grow !---What it's  gonna boil down to for me is cost per milligram of THC ! -- Fastest and mostest !


----------



## Keef

The rest of the grow isn't ready for the flip so I took the 2 that were ready and crammed them in the box I got in bloom !-- I got no system like Dala and Umbra --I'm just trying to figure out stuff !-- I'll get good another time ! --Right now I'd be happy with a successful - O.K. grow without a disaster !--I need the weed !


----------



## Dalahaze

Keef, don't feel bad bro, I'm on month two of getting my new rotation set, I just transplanted in 4 from veg three days ago and all the flowers come down Aug 1, and more go in from veg, the idea is to fill each side every thirty days. Peace 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

:48: 

View attachment cat-emoticons-blown-away (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm way behind where U at Dala !-- I am totally unorganized !-- I got plants in 3 different places at different stages !-- When I open up the spare room I want to bloom there !-- Maybe divide it in 4 !-- 60 day finisher --Have some finish every 2 weeks !-- I got my cloning station up and running and I'm vegging in the walk in closet !-- I got one bloom box !-- So I guess I'm say the grow needs time  to develop and time seems to drag in the grow !-- I know there will be some varieties  that grow better for me than others so I'm growing several varieties! -- I don't need a lot of varieties just a few that love what I do !--


----------



## Keef

That your cat Joe ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--Got D.D. put to bed !-- She had a hard night --Babies post to be breathing when they born ! --I got to get her out there !-- There comes a time when when that kind of stress begins to kill U !-- Only thing I can do is grow weed !-- I'm getting better at it too !-- Didn't have anyone to teach me aero under LEDs but I'm figuring it out !--- Now I got my mind set on creating a new tetraploid !-- Umbra say I could spend the rest of my life going thru thousands of plants and not find my Frankenplant! --- It doesn't work the same way breeding does !--- Being able to pull off genetic doubling is very rare indeed !-- I'll be lucky to make 2 !-- 
That's  B-S --I have trouble with the whole humble thing !--I'm all over this and it is well within my skill set !--My first tetraploid --Alpha-- died !---  How far down the alphabet U think I'll have to go to find my Frankenplant?  ---- From what I see --Not far !-- Something else I've learned !-- The fire be in the original plant only  --Breed it and  U loose the fire !


----------



## Keef

Rose --Hope U and THG have a good visit !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Keef, thank you. I think there may be some pot smoking and perhaps a laugh or too. I am looking forward to seeing her, wish ya'll could come too. 

Keef, if you breed it you lose? why?


----------



## Keef

Rose I can't prove it !-- There's no one I can go to with questions !-- I have to find my own way to the prize by trial and error !--- No guarantee of success but they told me that TH-55 training helicopter ( civilian --Hughes 300) wouldn't hover at a thousand feet !--I told them ---well it'll do it for me ! -I used to bring that bird back and pull the branches off the strutts-That's  another thing I promised myself !---One day I will fly again !--Maybe weed buy me a little Cessna?


----------



## Keef

Stephen Stills --Tree Top Flyer and Steve Earl --Copperhead Road !--- That's  my working music !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

nope not my cat, just my reaction 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUmIO_MG5IU[/ame]

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose you give THG a hug for Weedhopper and smoke a bowl for me since i cant be there. yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Those are cool looking Led  lights.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !-- Doing the Wake and Bake all over again !
That's  the version I like Joe !--
Hopper put a jacket on !--Don't get a chill out there !
I ain't even good enough  yet to use lights like Dala !---LEDs come a long ways since my first one ! -- I just work what I got !


----------



## Keef

Starting to get frosty !


----------



## Keef

I can't take a good pic ! 

View attachment 20160709_143903.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  It is a 101 outside and that is without the heat index.  Water the AI's and I'll keep a close eye on them.  Sure, hate this heat.  Tj is helping a friend pack a moving truck today, worried about him out in this heat.  He has been got all day.  He is going to be beat when he gets home.  Time for a bowl and I got my coffee. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Hey Nes !-- Hot here too !-- About 98 but we got wind off the gulf at about 20 mph !-- Not a chance in hell of rain !


----------



## Dalahaze

WeedHopper said:


> Those are cool looking Led  lights.



Thanks WH, I appreciate the kind words. :farm:




Keef said:


> I can't take a good pic !



I see the fire from here brother. Keef there is tons you can teach me, I don't view it as a race or competition, we are just both maximizing our grow environments using different methods to get the results we are after.


----------



## yarddog

I've had thunderheads today, no rain yet.      Nice and hot.     Good ole sticky Georgia summer.    Fixing o take me a nap.     Weather like his, we don't leave the house till dark.    Cooler then.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Dala but U guys got an established grow ideas !-- I just crammed 2 more plants in that bloom box !--- I'm still figuring out how I want to set up a permanent grow system !--  I'm flying by the seat of my pants !-- It will all come together but not by tommorrow! -- Helping D.D. with her Wake and Bake-- last shift this week !-- We gonna get some seed wet this week !


----------



## Dalahaze

This sorta sums it up.....



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0qD2K2RWkc[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I watched it Dala --- I was raised in a white racist household !-- It was not easy to shed all that baggage but I learned a new way thanks to the U.S. Army !--- I had my a** beat more than once in that journey !---Some things are just not acceptable !---I didn't know what those things were !--


----------



## Keef

Oh and Harry J. Anslinger and those Reefer Madness type films were true as the bible itself !


----------



## mrcane

Guess it's late...Dala,Keef... Some fine looking flowers you have there....And Thank you Dala...I am a firm believer that.."All lives matter "....
   Think I need to go see the Doc...been off one of my medications for a while now...Things are getting a little bit strange..confusing, scary .:confused2:.....the M.J. has replaced a couple meds..mainly for sleep, Anxiety and Pain.
   But I seen something again.....F***...:48:
To think that a few years ago I was running an engine room on ship's...W..T..F. Happen.
Thanks for listening my friends....I really wanted to get off that Med...


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, did you go off a med that needs to be gone off slowly?  Are you ok?  You are ok. I know you are. Love ya Cane. 

Good morning peeps,
 THG is in the house... sleeping like she should be at 5 am. We have had some laughs and a good time.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Oh and Harry J. Anslinger and those Reefer Madness type films were true as the bible itself !



:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Cane, did you go off a med that needs to be gone off slowly?  Are you ok?  You are ok. I know you are. Love ya Cane.
> 
> Good morning peeps,
> THG is in the house... sleeping like she should be at 5 am. We have had some laughs and a good time.



Tell THG to get up,,,time for coffee and a bowl. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Cane U never started eating weed regularly did U ? --- Not sure what med U want off but if your not taking about 2 doses of caps a day U not even getting all the benefits !-- But some drugs M.J Just can't replace like insulin !-- Cuz U got to take the caps regularly to even know what weed can do !-- Smoking is nice but there's  so much more benefit to eating it !


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i gave her a hug for you and she said she wished you and your wife were here.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I thought U would like that !---True story !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, i gave her a hug for you and she said she wished you and your wife were here.



Cool,,,just dont tell my Wife i was with two women getting  hugs,,,lol
Yeah my Wife would love to visit you girls. She is a Pothead just like yall. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper I thought U would like that !---True story !



Yes,,,Praise Jesus,,,i mean ,,,,Haysus. Lol


----------



## Keef

Better now !--So what's  on the schedule today besides staying lit !--- I was cruising the site the other day and someone said never work in the grow room lit !-- I just laughed and laughed !-- I'm always lit !--Is weed post to grow itself !-- I enjoy pharming most when I'm lit !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, did you go off a med that needs to be gone off slowly?  Are you ok?  You are ok. I know you are. Love ya Cane.
> 
> Good morning peeps,
> THG is in the house... sleeping like she should be at 5 am. We have had some laughs and a good time.



Good morning OFC....Rose I will be alright..just bummed out some..the drug that I was on was one of my antiphycotics  ..I did ween off it and ,it has been awhile..just that when you take some of these drugs everything is flat emotions ect.  Needed to try to get off it...
  Anyway ,at least I have recognized what is going on and we can work with it....will make an appointment tomorrow morning..my wife is worried....it was  pretty bad for a couple years 
Keef I haven't been eating weed yet...but weed independence is coming  soon...
   Right now I am going to drag my a $$out of bed and puff one........love you too Rose ,you and THG have a great visit ...So cool you two girls getting together....:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane I understand !-- I can't always take caps everyday either and it is a struggle and I have stooped to decarbing brick and making caps !---Takes more and it doesn't help as much as good trim !-- 2 doses of good trim a day and I'm almost like a normal person !--- The worse part of my injury is hard to describe ---We got the natural " emotional filter" -- Allows U function thru an emotional situation! --I had a good one !--20 years of E.R and O.R. --I seen some horrors but I could blunt the emotions and work !--After my fall --It was gone !--- I could feel too much and I couldn't stop it !--- Eating weed allows me to blunt it some !-- So Cane this is something U NEED to do !-- I know the antipsychotics--I'm pretty sure 2 doses a day regularly will remove the need for that drug !-- Still gonna have crisis but things will be better but for own go see the doc !


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Bud...Yep I will see the Doc...So some good trim is what you cap up? Sounds like we are floating around in somewhat the same boat...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gray lives matter. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467861426569.jpg


----------



## Keef

Good trim is the best !-- Just decarb it -( Bake it at 240 degrees for 30 minutes )-- If the smell is a problem then put DRY weed in a pickle jar and Bake it the let it cool to room temperature before opening the jar !-- I then run it thru a screen so it is easier to pack in caps !-- I use the 00 empty gel caps I get online !-- I whittled down a wooden chop stick to fit inside the caps to pack them with !--- 2-3 caps of decarbed good trim will hook U up !-- I've seen the light and I'm growing the sh**  fast as it'll grow !--- D.D. got her was the one who got me to try caps !--She got her on problems and the caps help her too !-- We'll get there !-- I seen your grow Cane --U be there soon too !


----------



## Keef

Cane those caps got to have some oil to cross into the blood stream !-- I chase my caps with a spoon of coconut oil  but a peanut butter sandwich works just as well !-- I like the cold pressed -unprocessed coconut oil because it still taste like coconut !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I always poured a little Walnut oil on my Decarbed weed and ate it with a small spoon of peanut butter. Yummy


----------



## mrcane

Sweet ...Thanks ....I will be trying that....I think that I have a tub of papaya trim around here somewhere???
Ya...Hopper I do love just spooning peanut butter..


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Oh and Harry J. Anslinger and those Reefer Madness type films were true as the bible itself !



And check out Reefer Madness, the Musical--  hilariously entertaining to say the least!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,it works awesome. I decarbed at 270 for 30 mins. Didnt take much to do the job eather,,so be carefull. To much and you will be standing staring out into space,,going oh **** me thinks i did to much. Lol


----------



## Keef

There's  always firecrackers !-- Take a cracker and spread the decarbed weed on it cover with cheese and toast till cheese melts !-- Tried lots of ways and they all work !-- Weed Nachos anyone ?--Decarbed weed and a food with oil !-- At first I used to cook the weed in coconut oil then drain and use the oil !-- Filling caps with oil ? --Messy !-- U know the KISS rule ? ---Keep It Simple Stupid  ? --Finally won me over !--Put decarbed weed in caps -eat some oil --Let your belly do the rest !--Add a little fiber to the diet !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes,,those Firecrackers will kick that ACE. The original Firecrackers were done with Graham Crackers and penut butter. There is a post on here somewhere from long ago. Im sure someone can find it.


----------



## Keef

Yeah U ain't gonna die from an overdose but too much good trim ? -- Just do it and find out !-- U need to know your dosage !-- It is a different kind of buzz and it may couch lock U up some till U find your dosage !


----------



## mrcane

What is the purpose of decarbing the weed...?
Hey got some sunshine..don't you just love how all the tops...follow the sun...this is three of my papaya... 

View attachment 20160710_091954.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pretty Papaya Cane! Here's another funny before I head to bed. You all have a good day!  I'll wake & bake with you guys later! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468163007411.jpg


----------



## Keef

That RSO stuff Rose makes is in a whole different class !-- U can function on caps if U regulated the dose right !--- RSO will melt U to the point talking is not even gonna happen !-- U just be sitting there drooling !--
A dose half the size a grain of rice !-This is nothing to play with !-- Maybe from a high CBD but from Dank ? -- I don't know!


----------



## Keef

Cane --Here's the skinny on decarbing !--- The cannabinoids in weed are mostly in acid form THCA and CBDA -- These are not psychoactive! -- When weed is burned the heat turn the acids into their active form THC and CBD! -- So if U gonna eat weed U need to heat it to the point the acids turn to thier active form !-
It is  what the weed store has done when they tell U the THC has been fully activated !


----------



## Dalahaze

WeedHopper said:


> Yes,,those Firecrackers will kick that ACE. The original Firecrackers were done with Graham Crackers and penut butter. There is a post on here somewhere from long ago. Im sure someone can find it.



Yea WH them firecrackers will knock the skid marks outa your drawers...was one and done for me....I'll stick to less potent administration.....2 was simply not fun...and lasted for what seemed like forever.

Glad Rose and THG are having some girl time....I'm sure a giggle and whisper will slip itself in somewhere before the two part ways this time.

Cane the girls look beaming to see the sun. You gotta be careful...big difference in benzo's and opiates. Opiates can be weaned of much quicker than benzo's.....I tried to get off my Perphenazine and it took years of slow and steady reductions. I have my dosage as low as possible now, but it is a necessity for me or my schizophrenia gets out of control...I'm down to just 4 mg daily. Which is far better than where I used to be....I don't tell my psych that yea sometimes I still hear / see things that are not there. I want off, but it's not going to happen. Peace


----------



## Keef

O.K. since I'm on my MJ soap box !--- 
When someone hands U a bag of weed ---This is what we all do -- A quick glance then we smell it !-- What we are smelling and tasting in the weed is the terepenes !--- I can't remember them all right now but you'd recognize them -- One called Pinene --( Yep !-Piney)--There's a fruity one an earthy one --A perfume one  and more !-- There's  about 24 minor ones too !-- The amounts of these and the major Cannabinoids vary by variety and even pharm !-- The "entourage effect" is the way the each works with the other so that the sum is more than the parts!-- An example is that they use Tylenol to boost the effect of narcotics !--Together they can do more than either alone !----So the smart  breeders are breeding for a combination and paying more attention to these terepenes !-- Like I said before --2 weeds Same potency --The one with the best terepene profile will be perfered !--


----------



## Keef

What up Dala !-- Weed can help lots of stuff but it is not a cure all !-- It would probably work best in combination with your meds and like U said a patient might need less !--- No way anyone should just stop taking meds and switch to caps !-- That can be dangerous !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Dela those Firecrackers can kick your butt. The 1st time i did them i did to much and found myself,,,correction, ,,my Wife found me standing in the hallway staring at the wall. she put my jacked up ace in bed. I wanted to go to sleep really bad just to get outta my head. Damnnnnnn
The next time was much more pleasant cause i only did half a Graham Cracker. Lol


----------



## Keef

I passed myself in the hall one day trying to find the bathroom !-- Found foot prints on the ceiling another time !-- Weed just don't 'fect me much !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Keef this was me hooked  up with  a ray in Florida. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=201655&d=1361844045
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=201657&d=1361844045


----------



## Keef

I assume all the time that all U free state people know so much more about weed than me !-- Maybe not all but some of U do !---but let me break concentrates down !--What we want from weed is on the outside in those little tricomes! -- 2 ways to get it off the plant !-- Mechanical --Hash , Bubble hash , Dry Ice hash !--The  weed is frozen and the stem of the mushroom shaped tricomes breaks off by frozen mechanical action and collected in a series of filters !---The oil and waxes in the tricomes can also be removed by a solvent !--Everclear alcohol will disolve this and some water soluble elements !-- Wash the weed with Everclear -evaporate the alcohol !-- What is left is RSO! -- A potent medicine !-- The tricome oil can also be stripped of the plant and concentrated with other solvents such as butane ( BHO-- Butane Hash Oil )-- There are others like acetone U don't need to mess with !--My favorite is CO2 hash oil !-- CO2 is in lots of grow rooms !--It's everywhere !-- When concentrated at the proper pressure and temperature it acts like a solvent and makes a very clean oil !-- Clean enough for e-cig liquid !-- Since no heat is used those smells and taste of the terepenes in the original weed come through nicely !-- I'm chasing a myth that I have yet to taste !-- HBC -Hyper Baric Chamber Hash Oil !-- Some concentrates like that pic Umbra posted of those pure THCA crystals and concentrates like "The Clear " are just not nessesary! --That CO2 hash oil can be 70-80 % THC !-- Trust me that is plenty potent !--I get that hash oil machine I'll prove it !


----------



## Keef

What puzzles Umbra is-- I have said many times --Iwant to turn most of my crop into e-cig oil !--Most of the oil is from trim which is extra income from a waste product of bud production !-- Weed is worth more than the value of the oil extracted from it !-- So why would someone want to turn bud into oil that is worth less than the bud would be worth ? --- My answer to that would be ----That is a good question !


----------



## mrcane

Dalahaze said:


> Yea WH them firecrackers will knock the skid marks outa your drawers...was one and done for me....I'll stick to less potent administration.....2 was simply not fun...and lasted for what seemed like forever.
> 
> Glad Rose and THG are having some girl time....I'm sure a giggle and whisper will slip itself in somewhere before the two part ways this time.
> 
> Cane the girls look beaming to see the sun. You gotta be careful...big difference in benzo's and opiates. Opiates can be weaned of much quicker than benzo's.....I tried to get off my Perphenazine and it took years of slow and steady reductions. I have my dosage as low as possible now, but it is a necessity for me or my schizophrenia gets out of control...I'm down to just 4 mg daily. Which is far better than where I used to be....I don't tell my psych that yea sometimes I still hear / see things that are not there. I want off, but it's not going to happen. Peace



   Thank You Dala I was on Two.."whatever they are" Still taking Sertraline..but stopped the Abilify was on a pretty lite dose.And we weened off it properly.. We wanted to see if there would be any change getting off it.. 
  The rollercoaster got bigger and faster...  We will get there ...main thing is to notice it before it gets out of control....Thanks Sista


----------



## Kraven

Well I have been mulling it over and decided I would post what was on the front page of the paper today.........


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- Long time no see !-- Texas gonna kick something similar off at the first of the year !-- High CBD oil --No smoking !-- Has to be grown in Texas !-- I thought about it but too much scrutiny !-- I don't need someone watching that me that close !-- Cause U know there would be Dank growing somewhere in there !-- I could grow CBD also but not only !-- I think I just stay hid and perfect my craft !-- Try to keep from getting one of them famous Texas parking lot cavity searches while one of the po-po keeps his knee on your neck !--


----------



## Keef

Horticulturist?  -- Is that what they call pot farmers in Florida ? --I don't think I like that !--- Armed guards at the grow ? --We got that ! --


----------



## Keef

Can I get a 4:20 ? --I got lit and forgot !-- What's  for supper O.F.C. ? -- Burgers ? --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wake, ache, & definitely bake time for me! Just wanna get high by the beach.......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Is this in a courthouse?!! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467590264289.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Kraven good to see you Bro....
Keef I'm in.......busy framing...:48:
Center post for doors will be removable... 

View attachment 14681970607222114104572.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

I can see lots of bud up in that grow space Cane! Are you going to be in dirt?


----------



## Keef

Evening Cane !-- Why so high up off the floor ?--  Or am I seeing wrong ?


----------



## Keef

Stinky I see U down there! --Look on page 1335


----------



## mrcane

Keef this is going to be my veg closet..put it on a bench in the garage..she measures 6'  long by 6' high by 32" deep 
Should give me enough room to play around..going to run 
Four ft. 6 bulb T5s....have my flower room across the garage...and the neighbor has a 4'x4'tent that it could supply clones for.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Like it Cane.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Public announcement: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468163152118.jpg


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Been a long day.  Going back to read.  Then going to hit the sack.  Dr appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Cane !-- Makes sense and it gets cold up there so up off the ground might be wise !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, I have these beans...ochocinco from Mosca Negra. They're an OG Kush x Cindy 99. The Kush is a cut called the King. And I believe that the King is the Mother of the famed pink kush you seek.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

car porn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aUxD1rlqlQ[/ame]

Careful of volume, she's a SCREAMER!!

Just some dude I probably don't know. 

:48:


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Well I have been mulling it over and decided I would post what was on the front page of the paper today.........


 
Nice to see you Kraven.


----------



## ness

Good night peeps. :48:


----------



## Keef

Sounds tasty Umbra !-- I've got a mess of BPU-X-B.B.  seed that are about mature so I'm gonna treat those  in a couple months !-- This genetic doubling has task me !-- So Yep I'm still after the Pink Kush but after those Master Kush seed I gotta make my own !-- Too much lying going by the seed companies !-- I've got what I need !--- I will make my own tetraploid !-- That won't keep me from working whatever I got till then !-- I thought more would understand the science and point me in the right direction !-- Nope !-- If anything I found lies !--So when someone deliberately tries to mislead me it just makes me more determined !---No one here!-- I'm talking about the science !-- Thier formula and direction are wrong !- On purpose I suspect ! - Too late to stop me now !


----------



## Keef

Wow Joe !-- Nice ride !
I'm researching how this genetic doubling is done in the floral and fruit people !-- Doesn't matter anymore whether it is a legend or not !-- Now it's  a matter of making a tetraploid !-- 
I have a confession !--- My plan was to disappear when I got close ( like now ) and show up after the end of prohibition with some monsters and blame it on Keef --whoever he was !--- but I can't do that !-- If I can --I can and if I can't U guys can snicker or whatever !-- I'm all in on this one !-- Don't mean I won't be growing  da dank in da mean time !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I just wanted to say ---I could have the mother and father of the Pink Kush and I could breed forever and never get the Pink Kush !-- It just don't work that way !-- and there want be thousands of plants to go thru looking for my Frankenplant !-- If I make a stable one it will be unique but in what way ? -- Doesn't mean it'll be the bomb !-- I can work with a plant with a unique twist !-- Rose asked why I thought they would lose the fire if bred !-- Nature always tries to find a way genetic doubling causes things to line up in that unique way !-- Breed it and the unique way the DNA lined up will be changed to bring it back under mother nature's rules !-- It has to be a one of a kind plant !


----------



## Keef

I ramble when I get high !- I rambled a lot today !-- I have questions and no one has the answers !--Frustrating !-- Hey newest member of MP --Drugcam ? --That ain't right ! --Old Farts be running for the hills !--Just saying !--

--Good Night all !---Keef out !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning OFC!  Dixie Chicks in the ears coffee in my cup a d good smoke in my pipe.  Wake and bake!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
What up Nick ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning, Nick, Keef, O.F.C. :48:...


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane !--Ugh !  --How U doing ? --I seem to be dragging some !-- Not moving especially well !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, this vampire was up early-- 0730,ish!  Of course,  I'm still sitting here in my jammies!  Need to visit the growroom-- see what Keef has been doing with my girls!  The smell coming from the flower room is divine!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Anxiously waiting on that first electric bill after "amping" up the grow by adding more lights & a small A/C! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468248271153.jpg


----------



## umbra

I bet I got you beat on the electric bill


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bet you do Umbra!  I forgot-- also started using my hot tub too!


----------



## Keef

Anything happens and they find the grow -- My story is I was afraid for my life !-- D.D. told me if I told anybody about the grow she would beat me up !--That's  my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## DirtyDiana

He's crazy!


----------



## Keef

Negotiations about what seed to start are beginning to break down !-- Blackberry Snow Lotus --GDP-X-Black Rose -- Master Kush --Rose's Purple Haze -- Then we begin to disagree !


----------



## mrcane

Three ea..........bike ride...but first:48:
Got a Doctor appt.tomorrow......


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> I bet I got you beat on the electric bill



Umbra Solar Energy I love it


----------



## Keef

It could be caused by lots of stuff including what I did to it but I have a Mutant Dawg that is making 3 leaves at a time !--- Woof !--Woof !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Dr. appointment fell through.  Got one Aug. 8th.  Order more brick w***.  O:K, O:K does anyone know what long dark brown color running up the vein of my leaf would be all about?  It's troubling me.  I'll take pictures when the sun goes down a little more.  It's 3:30 now.


----------



## ness

The Aurora Indica's are starting to smell a little. :icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

Nes can U show pic of it ? -- Be easier to tell what it is !

I got a new  Strawberry Rhino girl and unless they hermie Umbra gonna be a weed grandfather !-- BPU-X-B.B. on my Widow and we got a Blueberry Widow girl !-- 

Why weed grow so slow ?-- Vegging away ! 

View attachment 20160711_142440.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm ready for them all to look like this ! 

View attachment 20160709_143903.jpg


----------



## ness

Keef going to snap some picture in a little bit.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I'm ready for them all to look like this !


 
keef is that all one plant?  It looks like it, but, I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Keef

This is the nursery / cloning station !-- Always looks pretty much the same !-- Pretty sure I can make enough clones to fill that spare room when the time comes ! 

View attachment 20160711_145130.jpg


----------



## Keef

No Nes !-- There are 4 plants in full bloom --a Bubblicious and 3 BPU-X-B.B.--- plus I just stuffed 2 younger ones in there to start bloom ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
Well, THG has come and gone. we managed to get all kinds of screwed up.. Nice to have her here.

How is everyone up in here? Ness, looking forward to pics later. 
HI everyone.


----------



## Keef

What up Rose ?


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon....nice bike ride..
  Maybe a little puff....:48:


----------



## Keef

94 and a 30 mph wind !---Easy ride !--One way !-- Learned my lesson !-- 
Got seed wet !--- Also was informed that I don't need any more seed !-- 
She ain't the boss of me !-- I plant some more if I want !--


----------



## ness

Took some pictures and I just can get them to post.  I'll get it done tomorrow. I don't like what I'm seeing.  Got some Netflix movies.  OFC have a good evening. :48:


----------



## Keef

Nes I'm thinking U over nutes !--Is it reddish Purple down the center vein on the leaves !-- Rose and others knows more about this stuff than me ! 

Started my first ever feminized seed !-- - Better not be latent hermies !--


----------



## Keef

What cha think ? 

View attachment 20160711_171245.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Go Nurse Larry!!!  Go everyone.


----------



## Keef

Rose I didn't get to plant everything I wanted so I'm sulking !-- I am aware that I need supervision but what about those other seed ? ---I got plenty room left in that starter box !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Holy Moses, I have been deceived!   There's an ulterior motive behind the wine, so lovingly made for me!  Every time I drink it, I want to cook!  It's in my blood! I can't help it & he knows it!


----------



## mrcane

Some  beautiful flowers you have up there bud....
Green Mojo on the seeds...
    And great job on the wine


----------



## Rosebud

Go for it... is that the BM you are talking bout? and I don't mean ****?

Hi Cane, how are you?

DD, that tricky son of a gun.... He's got your number.


----------



## mrcane

Hi Rose...doing little better...got a doc's app for tomorrow..with the things that have been happening, I know what he is going to say...oh well..


----------



## Keef

Yes Rose and some other stuff like PH !-- HB !--


----------



## Keef

Cane take of yourself Cuz !-- Do what U got to do to get your mind right !-- This too shall pass !-

-Endeavor to Persevere !--
Wasn't that Sitting Bull and the Trail of Tears ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am on your side cane, sorry if you are not looking forward to what he/she is going to say. Good luck.
Keef, the haze is good but ya might get a hermie.  Go ahead an pop what ever is speaking to you...Hashberry? beats me..


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane take of yourself Cuz !-- Do what U got to do to get your mind right !-- This too shall pass !-
> 
> -Endeavor to Persevere !--
> Wasn't that Sitting Bull and the Trail of Tears ?


 
Thanks bud...It was a good try..but I still need some Meds.  
    Sitting Bull....read the book, is a great story....
             I'm sure glad I'm here......
           Gotta feed them chickens, they better start laying..
      I will tell them what happens to chickens that don't lay...it ain't pretty


----------



## Keef

Already had one Rose !-- This is round 2  for me with Umbra's  GDP-x-Black Rose !-- Thought we'd just do one tough one at a time !--HB =--Hoe berry !-


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Cane take of yourself Cuz !-- Do what U got to do to get your mind right !-- This too shall pass !-
> 
> -Endeavor to Persevere !--
> Wasn't that Sitting Bull and the Trail of Tears ?



OR was that Star Trek?


----------



## mrcane

Been a lot of aphids around this year..set 1500 lady bugs loose a week or so ago...had another 1500 in the fridge so I spreed them on the ground around my plants this morning...they climbed right up and got busy...there kinda bunching up for the night..didn't see any bugs on the plants..maybe they will 

View attachment 20160711_153040.jpg


View attachment 20160711_145201.jpg


View attachment 20160711_145127.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Keef I am baby sitting the neighbors papaya...there looking good for his first run...
       Three more weeks to a month they should be ripe..
Here we go..........gonna puff one and go lay'er down:48: 

View attachment 20160711_183849.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane when that thing gets back into full veg. It's gonna be a monster !--


----------



## Keef

Looks like he had a good teacher Cane !


----------



## mrcane

Yo bud that first one is one of the hippies dawg..she is squat "knee high" and even with the low light that we have been having she is packing it on....where everyone else is stretching out some...we have had no summer yet... 

View attachment 1468290537712-29849179.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bet it makes 8 ft. by harvest !--Like a Christmas Tree !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Looks like he had a good teacher Cane !


Guess that I had something to do with it...bought most of the equipment and supplied the clones  Just being a good neighbor I guess..Hey the guy needs his meds..


----------



## Keef

U buy a man a fish --U feed him for a day !---Teach a man to fish ---and U feed him for a lifetime !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps,
Cane I see a bit of thrip on your plants, not horrible,  good the LB are there. I just ordered some beneficial mites.. and nematodes. Thrip are much worse indoors.


----------



## mrcane

No sleep got a little dab I keep besides the bed for emergencies....sticky s*** though  ....:48:...taste of cherries


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps,
> Cane I see a bit of thrip on your plants, not horrible,  good the LB are there. I just ordered some beneficial mites.. and nematodes. Thrip are much worse indoors.



Rose, thrip???maybe that's why the LBs are hanging out .
Beneficial mites? Nematodes...man I gotta get busy...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning OFC. Guess who is already out looking for guerilla grows in my neck of the woods?  Yup.  They are staging in the park about 5 miles from me.  Was talking to a friend of mine, he says they will be here a couple of weeks then they come back  in August.  They pretty determined I guess.


----------



## Keef

Keep your head down Nick !-- Bastids !--


----------



## NorCalHal

Good Morning Everyone. I thought I would pop in today and say hello. I actually have a little time, as I am grounded today by my wife because I am not feeling well, and she made me stay home. I think I might enjoy this actually!
Been crazy busy, as the marijuana landscape is fast changing here in Cali. I have become involved heavily in the political landscape here. 
The group I have been working with scored a huge victory a couple of weeks ago in a neighboring county, Calaveras. The Calaveras Board of Supervisors allowed open registration of Commercial Cannabis grows within the county with no Cap on how many can operate. The cut off date was June 30th to register.
So far, 550 grows have received registration with another 170 applications making the cutoff date and need to be filed. The grows allowed are from 100 sq/ft to 22,000 sq/ft (half an acre). This averaged to 10,000 sq/ft each. The filing fee was $5,000 to register, so the County made 3.5 mil just off the registration. Each grow will have to pay a land use fee of $2.00 a sq/ft split into 2 payments due on Jan 1st and July 1st, starting this Jan. This will generate another 12 mil+ for the county. Most all of these grows are outdoors, either full sun or greenhouse.
Myself, being an indoor guy, and not wanting to drive or move, choose not to apply and instead stay and fight around my locality to create change.

My team and I have worked with a surrounding City to put a ballot measure on the November Ballot to allow Commercial Indoor grows and Storefront Dispensaries. I will be going for an Indoor grow along with a Dispensary storefront. They will allow a half acre (22,000 sq/ft) indoor operation, of which I am shooting for. I am confident that it will pass and I will finally become licensed by a City. If this happens, be ready for some real cool pics!


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Keep your head down Nick !-- Bastids !--



I know, right?  I've only got about a dozen outside and they are widely scattered.  Good thing too cause they are already 6-7' high.  Same as my indoor grow which is still not done at 81 days and counting.


----------



## Keef

I have never known legal weed so I have trouble wrapping my mind around this whole mmj card and permits and stuff !-- U guys talking about setting up a dispensary and we still trying to stay out of jail !--- 

NCH -- Tell these NORML people down here  I'll grow them some Dam CBDs but first chance I get we going dank !--They got a new law kicking in around the 1st of the year --got to be grown in state !-- Very limited high CBD oil !-- Maybe I get my foot in the door ? -- I can't stand up to real close scrutiny because I will have some dank somewhere !-- I'd like to get involved but coming out the shadows is scary as hell !--


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Been a lot of aphids around this year..set 1500 lady bugs loose a week or so ago...had another 1500 in the fridge so I spreed them on the ground around my plants this morning...they climbed right up and got busy...there kinda bunching up for the night..didn't see any bugs on the plants..maybe they will


 
cane beautiful plant and I just love the ladybugs.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  I am going to try to post some pictures.


----------



## ness

Still having problems.  See ya


----------



## Keef

Morning Nes !--- 
My left shoulder blade feels nailed to my back !-- Gonna have to rustle up some caps !- Got everything topped off and pH to bout 5.8 !--Should be good for a couple days !-- 
I was down to one Widow cut not long ago !--Oh ! --She back !-- Gonna celebrate her 3rd birthday next month !-- No end in site !--- I got a soft spot for the Widow --she can adapt !--She survived everything me and nature could throw at her !-- Now she done give me a girl fathered by Trips --Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B. --Gonna be a beast and a heavy producer from it's  looks !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!

NCH, awesome to hear from you. Married people live longer, and no it doesn't just seem like it.. Good for your wife for keeping you home, when you aren't feeling well. Get better guy.
Our state is so ridiculous with pot, that your outdoor grow cant be over the fence or SMELL!  They don't do that with roses. I look forward to your pictures. Keep fighting the good fight NCH.

Ness, do i need to send you the picture link again? I sure can..sorry you are having trouble.
Raining today a bit here in the desert... not like July.

ST Nick, does this change your plans?  Good luck guy.
Good morning Keef.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--Low last night was in the low 80s --We headed towards mid 90s !-- Had a rough night !---I broke down and took a couple neurontin !- Carrying the left arm around like it's  in a sling !--- Took me a long time to get it to work some ! --Frustrating ! --Waiting the caps to kick in !-- I'll be O.K. !--Just a little slow today !


----------



## St_Nick

G'morning Rose.  Not me. The one thing that is gonna change is my grow room.  I lived in that camper for so long it influenced the way I built my setup.  I'm redesigning it as we speak. I'm also going to start playing around with different strains.  I want some with quicker flowering times.


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry Keef, I hate that for you. I hate me neuronton worse. I hope it helps soon baby doll, as my mom used to say, baby doll


----------



## Keef

Should be much worse all the time Rose  !-- I got a good attitude -This happens some time !--Then I get better !--
Yo Nick --U know some times we have been known to share some genetics !-- Besides a fast finisher ( 60 days or less)----What U looking for ? -- Or do U want to just try some other varieties? -- When U thinking about planting some ?-- I know I'm gonna have some seed soon !-- Got a nice Blueberry  from Umbra and I made some F-2 seed --Also gonna have some from the same dad on a Bubblicious !-- Might be something else I forget ? --  I'm just gonna kill most of them anyway looking for my Frankenplant !--


----------



## Dalahaze

Hi all, computer problems all day yesterday....when did nes become ness?


----------



## Keef

What up Dala ? --- Ness ? Nes ? -- Don't matter !-- What U call somebody don't change who they be ! ---I got Some of your BlackBerry Snow Lotus seed in the ground !--Got me all excited !-- That Snow Lotus is a super mom !----No matter what U cross on it --It makes it better !-- It's  sister the Tranquil Elephantizer is coming back after the bug wars !--Bugs like some T.E. too !-- It'll  be back !--


----------



## St_Nick

Just really looking for something to help with some major panic attacks.  Winter can be pretty rough on me.


----------



## Rosebud

Have you tried high CBD? Nick?


----------



## Keef

After that I think I am required by law to recommend cannacaps !-- Hard to have an anxiety attack when U blitzed !--- I preach about them all the time !--- Decarbed trim packed into empty gel caps and find your dosage !-- With food or some oil !-- Even if it don't fix what's wrong -- U won't care !


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> Have you tried high CBD? Nick?



No,  you don't find much of that on this coast.  Well, I'm not on the coast anymore but variety is still hard to come by.


----------



## Keef

Nick this is the O.F.C. !-- Things are different here !--


----------



## St_Nick

These days I get wasted on the bad days to the point where I lose time.  I think I'm getting worse as I get older I find myself avoiding people more and more to limit the likelihood of losing my cool.


----------



## ness

Dalahaze said:


> Hi all, computer problems all day yesterday....when did nes become ness?


 
Same person, it just when I sign up, I meant to put two s's and didn't.  Thought, I would fix it.  Maybe, it was wrong, I don't know.  I got my problems and I have to live with them, it's not fun at times.  But, I go on.  Time for a bowl or two. :bong2:


----------



## St_Nick

Sad hing is I'm actually a pretty social guy. Usually.


----------



## Rosebud

St NIck, i have become very antisocial and I am enjoying it more all the time. I was social my whole life.  

Ness, of course you did nothing wrong.  We love ya!


----------



## Keef

Then Ness it is !-- 
Nick I had that severe head injury and I'm pretty much a hermit and I'm O.K. with that !-- I grow weed !--I don't need a bunch of people coming around !-- This is where I come to socialize ! -- Be around people with the same interests! -- Anyway after the injury I had bad pain and  my emotional highs and lows got really bad !-- The caps level me out some !--- They help with pain alot too !-- One side effect of my medicine is it makes me comfortably numb !--I can live with that !


----------



## ness

Been a hot day again.  And, more to come.


----------



## St_Nick

I have constant sciatic nerve pain from a work related back injury. My weed .makes that quite tolerable most days. The anxiety is kinda related to past experience s. Still looking for the best strain for that.


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon all....just got all caught up and forgot what I read.  got back from peddling to the doc's,  told him what was going on,we are back on the meds. 
Told him that my MJ intake has been up..he says don't worry about it.....He was just happy that I noticed what was happening.....
Nick I feel for you bro...panic is no fun....I need some Meds.......:48:......


----------



## Keef

Ugh !--
Nick --Different weed can affect people different !-- The way U take it can change the effect !--How early a weed is harvested can even affect what it does !---So what sounded like a simple question U had is complicated !--- Bout all I can do is help U find some  seed to several varieties that might help !--Anyone have a suggestion ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

This is how I feel after a night of migraine hell!  Beat up, but still alive! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468101180636-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

LA confidential
sensi star
Bubba Kush
deep chunk
blueberry


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra you got my mouth watering! Yummy stuff!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps,
> Cane I see a bit of thrip on your plants, not horrible,  good the LB are there. I just ordered some beneficial mites.. and nematodes. Thrip are much worse indoors.



Thrips! Are they those teeny white spots on some of the leaves? You have good eyes!  I finally won the last bug battle, but I'm sure the war isn't over;  I am ready this time! In fact, nematodes are in transit to my house as we speak.


----------



## Keef

There's  your list Nick !-- I knew U had this Umbra !--- That LA Confidential make U cough if U hit it too hard !--In a good way !-- That's  what I hear anyway !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Did you see that chickens pecker? :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper U a Wildman !
Hey these F-2 -- BPU-X-B.B.  -- Look mature to me !-- What cha think ?
She coming down in a couple days !-- Just want to make sure most of the seed are mature !
Nick I can get U some of these seed after they dry and age some if U want !
Umbra bred the BPU-X-B.B.  -- See if I remember right !
(BPU) --Blackberry Kush --x---Purple Citral --x---Uzbekistan Hash Plant --- x-- (B.B.) --Blueberry Blast ! --- 

View attachment 20160712_183147.jpg


----------



## umbra

yep, correct.


----------



## Keef

Seed anyone ? --BPU-X-B.B.  been good to Keef !--She'll be around for awhile !-- These seed are for genetic doubling !-- -Seen it in the spirit world -- My Frankenplant be on the vine back there !-- 6 weeks weeks or so and they meet the new and improved Zombie Juice !---

I guess U can tell the caps have kicked in !

-Now I want one of these GDP-x-Black Rose !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Hopper U a Wildman !
> Hey these F-2 -- BPU-X-B.B.  -- Look mature to me !-- What cha think ?
> She coming down in a couple days !-- Just want to make sure most of the seed are mature !
> Nick I can get U some of these seed after they dry and age some if U want !
> Umbra bred the BPU-X-B.B.  -- See if I remember right !
> (BPU) --Blackberry Kush --x---Purple Citral --x---Uzbekistan Hash Plant --- x-- (B.B.) --Blueberry Blast ! ---



That would be great. I dont have much luck finding anything unique around here but DC and Ohio are changing. Who knows.


----------



## Keef

It'll be a while before they dry and ready !-- In the meantime I'll see what else I can round up !-- I'll send U a PM in a month 6 weeks or so when they ready and U can tell me where to send them !-- Don't care what name or addy I send them to long as U get them !-- So far --They got thru everytime !-- That name and return addy won't be me !--- We'll make it happen !


----------



## Keef

Weed make me forget stuff !-- Still got plenty seed for "Hippie's Dawg "!-- Bred by Hippie 420 !---

 Chem 91-x-The Sugar --x-- Chernobyl !--- Cane got a nice one !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just going thrrough a stack of mail-- so very disappointed, I missed my jury summons date! Keef had one too; had to break the sad news to him gently!  So very sad.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Did you see that chickens pecker? :rofl:



Funny man!  You remind me of my cousin, Rex-- Always the funny guy!


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> St NIck, i have become very antisocial and I am enjoying it more all the time. I was social my whole life.



That little dog is the only companion. Most days.


----------



## Keef

Nick now U got the Pup and the O.F.C. to keep U company !


----------



## Dalahaze

ness said:


> Same person, it just when I sign up, I meant to put two s's and didn't.  Thought, I would fix it.  Maybe, it was wrong, I don't know.  I got my problems and I have to live with them, it's not fun at times.  But, I go on.  Time for a bowl or two. :bong2:



No worries, just was curious....I have changed my name too :aok:


----------



## Dalahaze

St_Nick said:


> The anxiety is kinda related to past experience s. Still looking for the best strain for that.



Grandaddy Purps , Jack Herer or Cannatonic are among the top strains, I prefer Cannatonic for my anxiety, I had a chance to try it in a candy from a friend and it works better than my meds. I'm just looking for a good cut and it will be one I keep. I know several people who would shoot me cut if I asked, just have not gotten around to it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I totally agree...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467590661255.jpg


----------



## Keef

I had another name at that other place before they banned me for life !--I was "Just Keef " !


----------



## Keef

Dala that sounds like a potent list !--- U people are a bad influence on me !--- I tell myself I got all the varieties I can deal with right now then someone drops a name and I'm off after another variety !
Cannatonic-- huh !--- Chasing varieties needs to be recognized as a disease---I know I'm infected !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That sticky stuff on these BB buds makes my tongue kinda burn & numb. Very interesting.


----------



## DirtyDiana

A funny to get you guys off to a good day!  DD out! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468394589744.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C..up early ..Got a 0700 Rolfing app.
............:48:......


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Funny man!  You remind me of my cousin, Rex-- Always the funny guy!



Couldn't help myself.
And good morning folks. Hope yall have a wonderful day.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Mr.cane and G'day to the rest of ya! Wake and bake!


----------



## mrcane

Hey Nick, WH....one more bowl and I gotta hit the road...:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## Keef

I been in the books last couple days !--- Then last night it came to me !-- I been making tetras since the first time !-- I just been killing them !--- Like I say " there's  always another way "-- D.D. has rooted clones less than an inch tall !-- I'll be putting the Voodoo on some tiny cuts today !-- I've had trouble getting the Zombie Juice to obsorb evenly !--
 Rose told me how to do it long time ago without knowing it !--- I'll wilt the cuts !-- Then I will put them in hot Zombie Juice !--- They gonna suck that stuff up and give me what I want !--


----------



## Keef

We gonna start with cuts from my impressive new girl !-- BPU-X-B.B. -- on a Widow mom ! -- She like what we do !-- I'm excited !-- We gonna pull this off yet !-- Working with clones --It will be a unique new girl !--


----------



## Rosebud

I am happy to have helped Keef.

Good morning peeps, St Nick, WeedHopper. 

Cane, Rolfing scares me to death, you are a better man than me.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- Woke straight up in bed last night knowing how to do this !-- I need the Clone Queen on this one !-- So when the Vampire rises we work !


----------



## Keef

Do I even want to know what Rolfing is ?--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rolfing--  Scooby-Doo golfing.


----------



## Keef

Yep ! She high !-- Got to be in the spirit world to do this sh** !-- Gonna work them pickle jars today !-- Few more tokes and it's  on !


----------



## sopappy

Gidday all,

I just counted 9 points on a leaf, two little guys popped out at the bottom. Is it a good sign or routine?

hahahaha nevermind, I just looked at MP logo... my pot is better than I thought, there IS something to this curing stuff, mine never makes it this far normaly, sometimes I'm picking buds off plants in my flower room :-(
I probably grow some pretty decent **** but can't keep it around long enough to find out.


----------



## Keef

What up Pappy !--- We do what we got to do !-- Never had anything around long enough to jar cure !-- Maybe soon !-- We close to Weed Independence but not quite there yet !-- Takes a lot of weed when U got to 2 heavy users in the house !-- We both need the caps and like our smoke !---- The fingers on the leaves --Different varieties can have more or less points on the leaves !--Anything that comes off in bloom for whatever reason goes into the cannacap pile !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning Rose. Keef, ness and everyone else.  I have been busy rearranging.  I gotta get me a new computer.  Typing on a phone like mine isn't cool for telling stories and I have stories to tell.  Smoke one with me folks.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick !-- I work on my smart phone --I'm a thumb typer !-- Only thing is it's harder to edit !-- I'm old so maybe I drop a word or misspell something ? --No big deal ! --Decarbing some trim for caps !-- I need to move today --I got stuff to do !-- For one we gonna see if we can jack this BPU-X-B.B.  up !-- Not that there's  anything wrong with it !--


----------



## St_Nick

I took down one plant today to make room for some that were getting out of hand.  I'll post a pic when I'm done trimming.


----------



## Keef

This is my mistake !-- It's  the seeded BPU-X-B.B. !-- Lots of seed !--- Trips had his way with the girl !--Took it early to make room for something else ! 

View attachment 20160713_124235.jpg


----------



## Keef

D.D. brought me 10 --BPU-X-B.B. cuts and 3 from Trips on the Widow !-- I 'll give them back in a couple hours after I get all Dr. Frankenstein on they a**  !--

 I just need one stable survivor !


----------



## St_Nick

Well, since you posted that, here's a preview. 

View attachment IMG_20160713_143335.jpg


----------



## Keef

Go Nick !-- We don't get the big harvest like the outside people but we mostly manage !--- U do need to try some decarbed trim caps !-- Help that lower back !

 I got my science done and D.D. got 13 treated clones !-- No idea if I got the soak time or strength right !-- Time will tell !


----------



## Keef

I got a couple Nurse Larry sprouts !-- GDP-x- Black Rose  -- Master Kush too !- Waiting for that BlackBerry Snow Lotus to pop !-- excellent germ rate with this new system so far !-- I can drop cube and all in a basket and collar and move them to aero as they come up !--


----------



## St_Nick

These really should have went another week or so but by taking it now I had room to move 3 more into the flower room. 

View attachment IMG_20160713_153801.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

There are still two of em left so I figger not too bad for an early harvest


----------



## Keef

Works for me Nick !-- I still got 2 Of those B.B. and a Bubblicious getting close !-- I'm waiting for the other boxes to get big enough to flip !-- One day there will be some kind of organization to the grow !--  Right now ? --I don't know !--


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Another long hot day.  Got a lot done.  Just got to cook super (meatloaf).  And, the rest of the time is kicking back with a bowl and coffee still.  I drink to much of that coffee.  Got to cut down.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !---I got a rack of ribs in the smoker !--Maybe some baked beans and potato salad ?--D.D. running errands !
Been enjoying the wine making process and D.D. likes drinking it !-- Found me a 5 gallon  copper pot still for less than $300 !-- Thinking about stepping up to fruit brandy !-- I might even need some alcohol for RSO one day !-- Sugar liquor is easy !


----------



## yarddog

Afternoon ofc.    Ness, I love coffee but I just can't drink it in the summer.   Dehydrats me too much.  
Keef, two snow lotus have split, going to plant them tonight.


----------



## Keef

Check it out my new system Dog !-- The BBSL is germing too !-- 

View attachment 20160713_180801.jpg


----------



## Dalahaze

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cch7Uik6GOk[/ame]


----------



## mrcane

Rolfing...we better get the Hopper on it..
Structural integration....hold on chickens are out...:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Shoulda got broilers instead of laying chickens --8 weeks they ready for the pot !---U got U a coat hanger chicken catcher Cane ?- Straighten out a wire coat hanger then bend U a little Shepard crook on one end just wide enough to snag a chicken by the leg !--Call them in with some chicken scratch and start snagging them !


----------



## yarddog

I like the analogy dalahaze.   Very true.


----------



## mrcane

Got them m. f****** in ...Mama not happy with them..next time just let'em graze till dark ....one of them is pretty sweet on me she will squat down and I rub her back, I think she gets off...
By the way beautiful harvest Nick...
Keef bud you are rocking it...are you starting seeds daily
Gotta puff one....:48:


----------



## yarddog

Noticed these roots growing out from a new growth branch.      It's like the branch has turned into a root.   This is a bpu mixed Clone in a bubble cloner.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dog,,you need a pedicure.  :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Dalahaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cch7Uik6GOk



Dala...Thank You so much....I hope to share this with my grandson....


----------



## Keef

Seems like it Cane !--- I got my hands full already but I can't help it !-- Gonna end up with a dozen varieties by fall ! - There was a method to my madness but I can't remember what it was !--


----------



## Keef

Bubble cloner seems to be working fine Dog !-- No rhyme or reason where the roots will pop out !-- I've had roots start in the foam and come out !-- It won't help them root any faster but Foliar feeding with some seaweed concentrate will keep the leaves from yellowing during rooting !-


----------



## yarddog

Hopper, that was after a bath.     And some heavy duty scrubbing.   Lol


----------



## Dalahaze

Well finally finished in the garden....don't really wanna discuss it.....got a cut that the owner didn't realize he was passing SM and PM.....just effectively wrecked my grow.....I can get flower through, just 10-11 more days and they are done, treating veg hard now, but if they blow up at the flip I'm done, will have to start from scratch. Starting all 5 fem Nightshade now, and getting peeps who hold back ups on track to get me new cuts. I wont be taking cuts of the plants I'm treating...and there is a 50/50 shot they will do just fine.....but they are done and gone in 76 days max. I have a big job cleaning the flower room after harvest, then turn right around and do veg...then all clean again. Takes a long time to spray and look....I'm tired and angry.....not at the person who sent me the dirty cut....I'm angry because I know better than to not quarantine cuts for a good while to make sure all is well before getting dumped into the rotation.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Man, that really sucks Dala!  I can truly feel your pain. Dang root bugs almost destroyed us. SM-- spider mites? PM-- powdery mildew?  Growing weed isn't as easy as people think; you have to be on guard all the time.   Hope you get things under control.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Who's with me? Let's protest! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468486274205.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Dala !--Sorry Cuz !--


----------



## St_Nick

G' morning all. After two days of rain and muggy overcast weather, I awoke to a very bright day. Also my veg light is not on. The fan is running but no light..  Hope it is just the bulb.  Now for a pipe full. Anyone wanna join me?


----------



## Keef

It's  gonna be one of those days !---I'm gonna keep my head down and not make any important decisions !-- 
Something in the air !-- This gonna be one of those days U just try to survive !-- I haven't found a disaster yet but I'm afraid to look !-- Finish this pipe and get bullet proof before U get curious ! - Feel like I took a mighty a** whooping yesterday !-- When I do this it hurts !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps,

Dala, thanks for that lovely reminder. Which one ya gonna feed? Thank you so much.

I know too well about your bug deal, lost mine to broad mites from a clone someone sent me. It is so upsetting.  I lost my fav. nurse larry cut. I get it. I am sorry that happened to you in your new grow. I don't have anything that i would trust to send anyone.. I got new nematodes yesterday for my regular garden and beneficial mites coming for outdoors.  sheesh.  So sorry, that sucks.

St Nick congrats on the harvest. funs stuff right there huh?  

Cane, i am sure that chicken is thankful for your pets, i don't believe roosters are as nice. 

Keef, good morning friend, how are you today?


----------



## Keef

Dropped my e-cig and broke it yesterday !-- Doesn't sound disastrous but without my nicotine I would just as soon shoot U as as talk to U !--Not a nice person at all !--- Smoked cigarettes for 30 years before I switched to an e-cig !--- Anyway !-- I couldn't fix it but I found an empty hash oil cartridge and filled it up with my nicotine juice and ordered me a new one !-- Working fine !-- Love my e-cig !-- Soon no one will know if that is nicotine or Hash oil in my vape pen !


----------



## Keef

4 for 4 on Rose's Nurse Larry seed !--

Umbra it musta been my technique !-- I got your GDP -x-B.R. this time around !-Got several up  already !--

Dala -- 3 for 3 on BBSL !--

 Master Kush feminized also up !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U bred it --Looks like I may need a name for one single unique plant --it is no longer BPU-X-B.B. ! --She was a clone so no doubt about sex !-- There's also Trips on my Widow ! --The baby girl  may also have made the change for ole Keef !-- 
I smell Frankenplant!


----------



## St_Nick

Keef. You're about to see some funny ****!


----------



## Keef

Hey I'm putting together a Green Santa seed run for Nick and Ness !--I was only able to send Ness a few last time !--  I got some to spare --Anyone  else got some extra seed or looking for some seed ? -- If U already sent me seed --U know what U sent and if there's an objection to me sharing any of those let me know !-- Dog U good ?


----------



## umbra

If you need more, let me know


----------



## Rosebud

Back from the trainer... still breathing.

So i took a pretty flowering ornamental plant over to my new neighbor and told her i grew medical cannabis. She gave me a thumbs up, and said they didn't use it but her family did.. I told her she might think we have a pet skunk... she seemed ok.. thank goodness.


----------



## St_Nick

That's so cool Rose.  My neighbors are much younger than me. The closest ones have young kids and the others keep pretty much to themselves. 

I wrote you a nice reply to you comment on my grow earlier but then I lost it. Suffice to say the real fun starts with the cure. All the flavor is dependent upon it.:48:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Back from the trainer... still breathing.
> 
> So i took a pretty flowering ornamental plant over to my new neighbor and told her i grew medical cannabis. She gave me a thumbs up, and said they didn't use it but her family did.. I told her she might think we have a pet skunk... she seemed ok.. thank goodness.


I knew you would let your freak flag fly, but with tact and it would be cool. The world really is changing.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Umbra, you encouraged me to do it, so thanks. I am actually growing a lemon skunk so it is going to be smelling bad or good depending on your opinion.

St Nick thanks for the nice reply! lol.. I lose posts too. it is maddening.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Now that's funny...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468423402322.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice Nap !
I still got other varieties to start Umbra ! -- I probably can come up with a couple varieties to send ! -- I got mostly hybrids !-- I think Ness really wanted an indica if I remember right ! --  Still foggy from my nap !-- Let work this pipe some !--


----------



## Keef

That's  better !-- Umbra I told D.D. to bring me the smallest clones she could root from that B.B. !-- I left the fresh cuts out for about an hour to wilt some !-- Made me up a batch of hot Zombie Juice and submerged them for about an hour !--They sucked that stuff up and plumped back up !--I'm in the zone !-- I was having trouble getting even distribution !-- This did it !-- May have to tweak soak time  and concentration but I got this now ! --


----------



## Dalahaze

Well today was a little better day, busy none the less. Took the time to really look every leaf over and to my delight, there were no bugs /**** / eggs. Even looked at a few concerning samples @ 250x under my digital microscope and all is well. I do have PM so all the girls got the sodium bicarb / soapy water spray today, that will keep it beat back till past harvest. Looks like veg is going to get treated with Eagle 20, then flipped in three weeks, if any have it, they will be tossed as well. Plan on cleaning in between the two, and as a back up I started some Nightshade, those are being kept in another spot till everything can be cleaned. Peace


----------



## Keef

Dala just take it as growing pains breaking in the new grow room !-- I know what U could do with your old way !-- I know U gonna kick it when U get the kinks worked out !---If it was easy everybody would do it !- I guess U don't need any seed ?--


----------



## St_Nick

I have had some dirt knats , but not bad. I just covered all the containers with a couple of inches of perlite and it took care of it.  Been fortunate not to have the other baddies.


----------



## Keef

Nick what U looking for in seed ? -- The heavy couch of an indica or more of a speedy sativa ? -- Most of what I got are hybrids !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef I'm good bro.   I have about 10 strains of seeds as of now.    
This pineapple express is looking lovely.    I think she will do well with a good  chance and bloom run.    Maybe you want a cut of it one day.


----------



## St_Nick

Good news is my vegging ballast was good bulb went. But I have a spare.


----------



## St_Nick

Surprise me. Really do need something to keep my nerves under control though. Any of your recommendations would float my boat!  I have been a good sativa, it just takes 13 weeks to flower.


----------



## Keef

Probably Dog !-- I have a disease when it comes to varieties! -- I got a Strawberry,  Blueberry,  Blueberry lemonade-- Blackberry  -- And my old stand byes ! 

Will do Nick !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. got to work tonight !-- Trying to help !-- 4 --12's in a row !-- They need to change the dam law so I can get her out the hospital !-- Just change it to-- I get a ticket if I get caught ! --I'm fairly slippery  !--I'll take my chances !-- I'll put me some ticket money up and work !


----------



## St_Nick

My wife was a nurse. I feel for her.  12 hour shifts are the worst, I don't care what kinda job you're doing.:48:


----------



## Keef

We met at the hospital !-- I spent 20 as a surgical assistant !-- We were both working on our R.N. when I fell !-- I know what that kind of stress does to U !--- Not too many cripples would have a chance in hell of replacing a R.N. salary !-- I would do it right now but she won't let me !-- Monthly shipments of oil to the Big Easy ?-- I'm not allowed !--Sooner or later they gonna lift this yoke and the goose gonna get loose !


----------



## Keef

73 dead in France terror attack !--- Note to self : Stay out of big crowds !--


----------



## umbra

or...don't celebrate bastille day


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0268.JPG


Hello OFC.  Here is one picture.  Sorry, it is so small.  What does anyone think?


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0257.jpg


View attachment 100_0267.JPG


Here are two more.  Each picture is a different plant. What does anyone think?


----------



## mrcane

....O---Ya......a little dab will do ya...:48:
 ...I'm just lovein my night cap...Papaya coated with sticky dab that tastes of cherries ...Nice...


----------



## yarddog

Ness, I vote it needs some N.      Due to the light color tops.     The bottom??    I would just be guessing. you and i are not much different in our ability to read a plant.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with Dog,,,nitrogen deff.
Morning my friends. Having coffee and watching the news. Yehaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps,

Nes, your plant is really hungry. Can you soak some bat and worm guano in water and give her some tea? Do you have any bottled nutes with Nitrogen in them, like blood meal?
I am glad you were able to post the pictures, thank you.

WH, the news sucks. I am getting ready to go plant some flowers. I can't watch the news anymore..Stupid terrorist and stupid response from one of out candidates for president.
I have my fingers in my ears doing the lalala thing so not to hear. Then i am going to smoke pot and stay in my garden where the only violence I see is me squishing earwigs with my bare fingers.


----------



## St_Nick

Here's mine. It's been flushing for 2 weeks, definitely mine is nitrogen deficiency. 

View attachment IMG_20160715_084155.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

By the way, good morning everyone.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning St Nick.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm glad ya 'll could help Ness with that nute problem !---I'm a spoiled pharmer !---I don't have to water --I use a nute balanced-- pHed solution --Everything is on timers !-- Some days my pharming consist of looking for any obvious problem --done !-- I know there are better lights and probably better nutes out there but at my skill level this works just fine !-- 

Some of the clones I treated have began to die slowly !-- I started at 1 part in 8,000 of my Zombie Juice --I'm way past 1 part in 10,000 !-- I think I found the sweet spot !-- When I do ? --U do know I'll be doing a drive by on everything I got !
Caps --Cup and Pipe --It's  a good day in Texas !


----------



## Keef

Hey U peeps in da dirty south and other prohibition states !--- I beat my brains out trying to make Liquid Weed for e-cig juice !-- THG turned me on to something called --DB Pro mix  (?) That is supposed to work !--Be able to make your own liquid weed without any special machines !
It would be much safer to use when U not safe at home !--I'll keep U posted !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, where can I learn more about these caps you keep harping on?


----------



## Keef

I tell U what U need to know Nick !-- Easy !-- I buy empty 00 gel caps from a health / vitamin store or online !
I take trim or lesser weed and cook it in the oven at 240 for half an hour --( I think Hopper decarb at 270) --This changes the inactive THC and CBD acids into thier active form so they can be obsorbed in the stomach !-- After (or before) the weed is decarbed I run it thru a wire basket to make it pack easier !--- Then it is just a matter of packing the gel caps full of the decarbed weed !--I use a whittled  chopstick to pack the caps full !-- The THC needs some oil to take it into the blood stream !--So take them with some food or oil !--I chase mine with a spoon of coconut oil !-- They'll  kick in about and hour later !-- It's a different kind of buzz and last long time !--U got to find your own dose !--Depends on potency of the weed !--2 doses a day will fix what's wrong !


----------



## Dalahaze

Hiya's Rose, since I use chem ferts, and ness definitely needs some N, and probably a little shot of Mg. I understand the N from the bat /worm ****.....so how do you supplement Mg in an organic grow, bet she is right at the flip and it's asking for a bit on Mg too. I just have no organic experience at all and don't have a clue what to suggest to organic growers if asked for advice, thanks?


----------



## Rosebud

We use epsom salts.


----------



## Keef

Scooby-Doo want to go Rolfing today ?

What up Dala ?


----------



## Rosebud

This is for DD, this cracks me up, i have been saying this for years, 7 to be exact... but i was kidding, I didn't think it was a real thing...

             While the cause of fibromyalgia is widely debated, Dr. Ethan Russo, a prominent neurologist and pharmacologist who has dedicated much of his professional career studying cannabis and the endocannabinoid system, theorized that fibromyalgia could be related to Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency (CECD).

a CANNABIS DEFICIENCY!! I love this!   https://www.leafly.com/news/health/medical-marijuana-fibromyalgia-treatment


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well Rose, I coulda told you I have a cannabis deficiency!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I would prefer to be a tiger, but ...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468195406360.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

A quick way to inject some "chow" into an organic grow is to put a couple teaspoons full of (my choice, yours may vary) Dr. Earth 4-6-3 into a gallon of water with a teaspoon of epsom salts and let it sit 24 hours.  I give each plant a half gallon once e ery other week during the last half of flower. You'll see a quick response.


----------



## Rosebud

That is a good idea st nick!


----------



## St_Nick

DirtyDiana said:


> Well Rose, I coulda told you I have a cannabis deficiency!



I think that's a deficiency a lot of us share.


----------



## St_Nick

Thank you!


----------



## Keef

He soo dead !-- BPU-X-B.B. on my Widow ! 

View attachment 20160715_093344.jpg


----------



## Keef

My boy Trips went out with a bang !-- I got lots and lots of seed ! --First 2 times I bred him went off without a hitch !-- I got sloppy this time !-- It's  mostly one plant and it's hanging on the drying rack !-- but won't be a lack of BPU-X-B.B. --F-2 seed !----- I still got the mom too !--Gonna have enough seed from Trips on Bubblicious too !--I still got the moms and lesson learned !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody is well. been real busy, hurting as well. a little depressed as i need to do some stuff in the yard but between the rain and pain i can't seem to get anything done. mri monday then another week till i see the doctor again, but i hope not. 

umbra i sent my brother some blue berry blast. out of everything i sent him he got one plant, it was 11' to 12' tall and they laid it over. when it got 4' tall they tied it down again. it is 4' again. he planted it march 2 and says he has another three months to go as it hasn't started flower yet. it is about 2" at the ground, and no leaf cluster more then five fingers but some of the pics he sent show only three. he has it in a 8'x10' dog pen and it takes over three quarters with at least 100 colas at this point. i'll get the pics on later.


----------



## Keef

Who was that masked man !--- It is a monster Giggy !-- I never been able to turn it loose like that !-- She make 5 leaves almost all of the time !--Mine got that wonderful blueberry smell in late bloom !--


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> morning ofc, hope everybody is well. been real busy, hurting as well. a little depressed as i need to do some stuff in the yard but between the rain and pain i can't seem to get anything done. mri monday then another week till i see the doctor again, but i hope not.
> 
> umbra i sent my brother some blue berry blast. out of everything i sent him he got one plant, it was 11' to 12' tall and they laid it over. when it got 4' tall they tied it down again. it is 4' again. he planted it march 2 and says he has another three months to go as it hasn't started flower yet. it is about 2" at the ground, and no leaf cluster more then five fingers but some of the pics he sent show only three. he has it in a 8'x10' dog pen and it takes over three quarters with at least 100 colas at this point. i'll get the pics on later.


 Giggy, thank you. It sounds like 1 crazy plant.


----------



## Keef

Here she is at 2 different stages of bloom side by side !-The mighty BPU-X-B.B. !--- I got to flip them at a little over a foot tall ! Or I wouldn't have room ! 

View attachment 20160715_101632.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning O.F.C....home day today..the sun is shining looks like a beautiful day here in the North West...finally..
   Kinda late first bowl.....:48:


----------



## umbra

Morning peeps. 1 of the things about this game of growing cannabis...it's a mind game. Like professional sports, commercial growing is about your mind set. You can win or loose before you pop your first bean, all by your state of mind or your attitude. I am struggling with this more than anything else. My doubts about myself and skill set are on trial every grow.


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane -Umbra !--- The way I see it is if I was in weed college I'd be maybe late sophomore year and struggling to pass !-- They's a lot more that I don't know than I do know !-- The longer they put off changing this stupid a** law the better I'll get !---When they  blow the whistle I better be ready !-- I probably won't have a warehouse size grow !-- I'll get that spare room up and see what I can do !-- I can always fire up a second room if I have to !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Thank You for your advice.  I'll check to see what kind of nutes I have.  I was feeding every water a tablespoon of bat guano to a gal of water.  It seems that has not been enough.  Got work to do.  Need my plants.  Thank You again.


----------



## mrcane

Umbra, be nice to Umbra....I am sure that you're grows are top of the line...when you take this hobby to a job,there is bound to be stress....s*** I am stressed just thinking about it......let's puff one my friends:48:


----------



## Keef

I'm Still burning Cane !-- Gonna be hot at the beach today !-- I got some yard work to do but not in this heat !
Instead I think I'll check nute water levels and change out some filters !-- Try to run aero without a filter and U got problems !--I'll be moving the new babies to aero soon !-- 

Umbra time will tell but I'm pretty sure I was successful at converting that BPU-X-B.B.  from diploid to tetraploid !-- Stable tetraploid ??? -- I'll post pics when there is something to see !--


----------



## Keef

Ness --Uncle Keef rounding U up some more seed !--


----------



## umbra

Cane, thanks man


----------



## umbra

Things here are changing so fast and I am a bit overwhelmed by it. NCH is blowing up big time. He will be getting a student intern from a University in Holland to study his growing and business model. There are signs of legalization everywhere. Every big player is positioning themselves now and not waiting until Nov when it is on the ballot. I am not prepared for any of this...I'm still fighting bugs.


----------



## Keef

Well if I had ever sampled Umbra's work I'm sure I would have liked it !--I mean I probably haven't !--but if I had it would probably be nice !--- Just saying !--


----------



## Keef

I plan on having a girl isolated and working from another half dozen varieties by fall !-- I want about a dozen ready to clone !-- Also I want that oil machine sooner !-- Move along !-- Nothing to see here just growing a little weed !--


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, can you elaborate? What exactly has you questioning? Is it because it is so much bigger than you did before you moved? You are umbra for goodness sakes. sakes? spelling?  Wish you could see you the way I see you, somewhere in the middle would be a good place, I would think.

I have been in the flower garden, damn earwigs are eating up my fox gloves, living in the stem.. they will be taking an olive oil bath to their demise this evening.

Papaya is crazy out doors, just took a huge growth spurt.  Just came in for a break... back to the oxalis.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, you were elaborating whilst i was typing. It is scary. But don't question  your abilites. what kind of bugs?  I think most all grows have bugs commercial or not.  Do you use sticky traps?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Well if I had ever sampled Umbra's work I'm sure I would have liked it !--I mean I probably haven't !--but if I had it would probably be nice !--- Just saying !--


 That is very kind of you Keef. the competition is just incredible here. 1 of NCH buddies just lost his entire grow and all of his mothers to broad mites. It is going to take him months to come back from it.


----------



## Rosebud

Broad mites are EVIL.  I lost my whole grow to broadmites too.  Just my moms.


----------



## umbra

Rose, besides every type of spider mite there is here, they are super bugs. I haven't had every bug out here, but the ones I have had are immune to miticide or something. They are relentless. I am just frustrated. I don't want to keep spraying and spraying, every grow. So I went with predator mites and they are working exceptionally well. Which scares me a little. Because if they work so well, how come no one else is doing it out here? Rose your words help a lot. Everyone goes thru those moments of doubt about themselves and it my time is all.


----------



## umbra

I went a local dispensary and they had 2 kinds of sherbert, 4 kinds of gelato, thin mint cookies, GSC,...it was all different kinds of cookies, but ALL cookies


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra if everyone else was running off a cliff --would U !- Do what works for U !-- When it comes to pest control there is only 2 choices -- Chemicals or predatory bugs !-- For me the choice is clear !-- As a bonus I get to know that them bastids are running for they life ,being chased down and eaten alive !--Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling  ! --Reminds me I got nematodes in the fridge !-- Don't have any root aphids I know of but I treat regularly now !-- No spidermites I can find but The borg will be back !-- I don't have any beneficial mites but when the borg show up again I'll be waiting !


----------



## Dalahaze

Rosebud said:


> We use epsom salts.



Thanks, I had no clue. I didn't know if that would affect the micro's or not. About what strength per gal ? I use a 1/4 tsp per gal for non organic grows when needed.


Umbra, your still the same fish, the pond is just a bit bigger and there are more predators. You didn't leave your skills back east, your exceptionally smart. If the bugs have developed a resistance, maybe thinking outside of the box and using predatory bugs it the way to go, if it works keep it to yourself.....your in competition now so you need every edge you can find. I have no doubt you are an exceptional grower and you will find your path, you have not lost it.....you just need to step back and see the forest for the tree's. Me personally, I have 100% confidence that given time your name will be known as will your brand. Peace


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Who was that masked man !--- It is a monster Giggy !-- I never been able to turn it loose like that !-- She make 5 leaves almost all of the time !--Mine got that wonderful blueberry smell in late bloom !--


keef mine was 7 leaves and was very heady.


umbra said:


> Giggy, thank you. It sounds like 1 crazy plant.


no problem umbra, thank you for sharing.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra if everyone else was running off a cliff --would U !- Do what works for U !-- When it comes to pest control there is only 2 choices -- Chemicals or predatory bugs !-- For me the choice is clear !-- As a bonus I get to know that them bastids are running for they life ,being chased down and eaten alive !--Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling  ! --Reminds me I got nematodes in the fridge !-- Don't have any root aphids I know of but I treat regularly now !-- No spidermites I can find but The borg will be back !-- I don't have any beneficial mites but when the borg show up again I'll be waiting !


i'm dealing with the borg at the moment. trying to finish my last flowers then it is all out war.


----------



## Keef

Giggy --U need anymore BPU-X-B.B.  seed ? -- I got a lot !

Umbra or somebody is this what U use ? 

View attachment 20160715_122605.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I use those in the garden but not in my pot garden. Those are good for soil born insects, i use them in the flower garden for root vine weevil. They would work for anything bad in the soil. I use beneficial mites in the pot garden outside.


----------



## Keef

I mix them up and brush the top of my neoprene collars generously where those root aphids got me  last time !--I don't even have any soil !-- I be getting me some of the mites of which U speak !-- Got a name ?-- We got mites that will stand up and fight back !-- They reproduce year around and never die from winter !


----------



## umbra

Keef, Giggy, Dala, Rose...thank you! Dala you hit the head on the head. It is a much bigger pond. I'm seeing grows that will rival outdoors in size with the indoor quality. We are talking 22,000 sq ft. Electrical use is being estimated at $100K a month...wow. I have 500 sq ft, lol. I am at the point where I am all in, and that is a little scary for me.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U got this !-- I think U need to specialize but I don't even know what that would be !-- Those people with the huge warehouses got as much or more problems than U !-- I would not want to be the pharmer responsible for that much !-- Way too much pressure !--


----------



## umbra

Just watering the plants in a space like that will take all day. They use golf carts to get from 1 end of the space to the other. I wouldn't want to be checking for bugs on every plant, lol. Predator mites are the only way to deal with it on such a large scale.


----------



## St_Nick

I can sure sympathize . I used to stress over competition In my former job. Now I'm out of all the races.  just grow for a self serving hobby. It's relaxing not taxing.


----------



## Keef

I don't know lots of stuff but I know from the old days ---Buy in a saturated market transfer it to area where there be a sellers market !--I suppose that applies to pot pharmers too !--- Quit trying to compete out there and just find U an east coast buyer !-- Someone who would take your whole crop at your price and be happy to have it !--- I know U want to be legal but first U have to survive !-- Work the "Grey Area" for now !


----------



## mrcane

The small mom & pop wineries do fine:confused2:


----------



## Keef

Wine ? --Cane I told U before !---Stay out my head !-- I just put 2 gallons of sweet cherry wine in the fermenter !--- U see in a couple weeks we gonna have to discuss ordering that CO2 extractor and I would perfer she didn't sober up until after it has been ordered !--


----------



## Keef

I need to talk to Dala !-- I'm buying me a 5 gallon copper pot still soon to turn my wine hobby into a brandy hobby and I could use some advice on which one to get !-- I know about throwing out the heads and tails and keeping the heart !-- My people --Never mind !-- I betcha I can turn out a nice fruit brandy !---Totally legal or mostly anyway !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I don't know lots of stuff but I know from the old days ---Buy in a saturated market transfer it to area where there be a sellers market !--I suppose that applies to pot pharmers too !--- Quit trying to compete out there and just find U an east coast buyer !-- Someone who would take your whole crop at your price and be happy to have it !--- I know U want to be legal but first U have to survive !-- Work the "Grey Area" for now !


Yep!  I totally agree. So far it has not worked in my favor. I have branched out a little with some cubenis, and that is getting more play than the cherry limeade. I didn't do a great job with the cherry limeade from the buyers point of view. Because of the mites, after spraying 3 times over 3 months time, I assumed they were gone. The plants looked a little worse for the wear, and I gave them a little extra food. They didn't perk up and then ...bam. overnute and burned the plants. What this did was make the buds drier than they should have been. So when the buds were trimmed they looked good. But within a week or 2, the buds looked like they weren't trimmed well because there were sticks showing where it had all been bud. And the amount of shake increased quickly from the buds falling apart. While it didn't effect the high much, it did effect the bag appeal. Between the bugs and over nutes the yield was down by 60% of previous grows. It hit me hard...right in the wallet. At that rate I will be out of the game very shortly.


----------



## Keef

I can't count on anything happening in Texas anytime soon and it would be a lot less risky  for me to transfer oil to a place far away from here than the weed and NOTHING of mine is going to stay in the area !-- Until after the law changes then I'll probably go back to my old ways !--I'm comfortable In grey !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Ness --Uncle Keef rounding U up some more seed !--


 
Thank You, Keef.  I got pictures of my nutes foxfarm.  Going to try and post them.  Don't know why I have trouble.  My mind just doesn't work right.


----------



## yarddog

I used 102 kW  yesterday.   I calculate my grow used about 42 kW. Chaupkbthe rest up to the AC chugging along     id say it's been hot.  Ac set on 79, cycles on during the night.


----------



## ness

Can't get the pictures up.  Well, I have Tiger Bloom extra strength 2-8-4 fertilizer, FoxFarm Grow Big liquid plant food 6-4-4, and FoxFarm organic liquid plant food Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7.  Thinking of going with the Tiger Bloom.  I got to do something quick.  Plant need to be water


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> I used 102 kW yesterday. I calculate my grow used about 42 kW. Chaupkbthe rest up to the AC chugging along id say it's been hot. Ac set on 79, cycles on during the night.


 I set mine at 85 and open the windows at night. When its 105 outside, 85 inside is comfortable.


----------



## Keef

76 year round in da house !-- There's  a vent in the grow room used to be all the air exchange I had it would get too hot without the air !-- Put a small A/C in there not long ago and the plants like breathing !


----------



## umbra

I run a separate a/c for the garden. I am running the lights at night because the daytime temps being so high. But at the hottest part of the day when the lights are out, I'm at 68*. It is making the buds much harder and the terpenes are starting to fill the room.


----------



## giggy

hey dog, you got a pm.


----------



## Keef

I do what I can Umbra ! 

Nick -- I never got a lot of weed so I make my caps in small batches !--Like this --baked on that paper plate at 240 for 30 minutes and then this! 

View attachment 20160715_145419.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Gotcha. I don't think the trim from this first plant is gonna be good for that.  Buds are frosty but trim not so much.  Can you get the caps at the pharmacy?


----------



## Keef

Probably Nick !--- That trim will be perfect for caps !-- If the caps are  not strong enough just take more !-- These caps-- a dose is about 2 so I take 3 !


----------



## St_Nick

Sounds like my buddy.  He says ones not enough, twos to many, better do three!


----------



## St_Nick

Think I may go shopping this evening. I need some ice cream anyway.


----------



## Keef

Yep ! --Sounds like me Nick !--
Umbra when U gonna post a pic of that dry ice sonic hash machine U got ! --Mmmm! hash !-- What it go for out there !-- Just wondering !


----------



## oldfogey8

my clone is loving being outside. i am off to cape may for vacation for a week so hopefully she does ok. i have  friend that can water her. she is pre-flowering like a hootie-hoo as earnest t bass would say... 

View attachment IMG_1966a.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Yep ! --Sounds like me Nick !--
> Umbra when U gonna post a pic of that dry ice sonic hash machine U got ! --Mmmm! hash !-- What it go for out there !-- Just wondering !



When there are dabs everywhere...nobody wants it. It's my headstash. NCH says hash puts him out, so he never smokes it. His nephew and I are the hash devotees. I don't even think any of the trimmers smoke hash either. It's either flowers or dabs. And I, on the other hand consume it all. I always have a tincture made as well as caps made up. I've been staying on top of having rso available in case I need it. But, it gives me a mild panic attack everytime I use it.


----------



## umbra

oldfogey8 said:


> my clone is loving being outside. i am off to cape may for vacation for a week so hopefully she does ok. i have  friend that can water her. she is pre-flowering like a hootie-hoo as earnest t bass would say...



Cape May, NJ ? I know it well. The Garden State Parkway, end of the line.


----------



## Keef

What up OF !-- Have fun and let nature work on them babies !--Looks nice !

As U said people out there want dabs or flowers ? -- Key part being "Out there" !-- There's  a few legal states  and the rest might get to smoke --whatever they ever they can get !--- Gonna take the peeps In those states a decade to get catch up with the west coast and decide what they like best !-- That hash is money in the bank !---When  I get that CO2 extractor we gonna talk ! --They want dab oil --boom --there it is !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I hear you.


----------



## Keef

I coulda got by on one less cap !-- That's nice !-----Lost my pipe !


----------



## Keef

I need one of Hopper's --Yaaaaaa !
Umbra that Simply "C" got an on/off switch and 2 valves !-- I bet ya I can put one together and kick start that puppy  --set it up and run it with no instructions at all !-- I know about all I need to know already !--Just a matter of the right amount of wine at the right time and I'll have me one !-- I been thinking that if I wait too long and anything happens in November there's gonna be a long back order wait time !-- Just please let it come in a box that don't have " Hash Oil Machine " written on it in big letters! --That would not go over very well in Texas !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa
I like 74 at night and 77 during the day. I love sleeping cool.


----------



## Keef

There it is !-- I can't do it like Hopper !--


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Keef

Might have that pic for U soon Hopper !-- We getting somewhere now !-- I have done this 8 times getting closer each time !-- Nothing good comes easy !--


----------



## giggy

here you go umbra, my brother doesn't take very good pics either. the first pic is the stalk. 

View attachment blueb1.jpg


View attachment blueb2.jpg


View attachment blueb3.jpg


----------



## umbra

Giggy, that is one heck of a stalk. She is a beast. I have never seen what she can do outdoors. Thanks.


----------



## mrcane

......Oldfogey ,Cape May  "fishing?"..Stripers,Blues Tuna ..Have a great time ...When I go back east to visit I like fishing around Point Judith, R.I. ...love Cape Cod but to busy this time of year...only time I go back anymore either spring or fall..
Talking about dab...How is it made?  Is it a clean product?friend of mine gave me some..it has a beautiful uppity happy high...smoked, it tasted of cherries..but eaten it tasted like pine pitch...gonna get me somemo.....
    All you O.F's..sleeping...Gonna get High:48:


----------



## oldfogey8

yup umbra. cape may nj. mile 0. my family and i have been going there for vacation for nearly 2 decades. nice quiet place with the wildness of wildwood 10 minutes away.

keef - i only have the one baby at this point. er, well and 4 clones trying to root. they say marijuana isn't addictive but i beg to differ. i gotta have something growing. don't need to smoke, vape or injest but i enjoy it. but i neeeeeeeed to grow. keep telling the wife i am going to chill for a bit and try to go thru some of the stash i have. i'll quit tomorrow...(but prolly not).

mrcane - i don't fish but i will be watching dolphins swim off the beach, dozing in the sun for a week in a brownie haze...

i have my stash all set for the trip. some buckeye purple, some super buckeye, some greenhouse seeds thai and some hash. i also bought one to the grinders recommended on another thread that i am going to give a workout to so i will prolly have some keif too. bzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Keef

Cane -- If it is not the exact same hash oil in an e-cig cartridge---I'll eat my hat !-- CO2 extracted !-- I would bet!-- because of the terepenes !--The "Cherry"--"Piney" --That screams CO2 oil to me !--U smoking it with a hot nail and it is making a lot of smoke !-- Sticks to everything?-- That is the oil in cartridges just burning hotter !


----------



## Keef

Yo Cane !-- Breaking down concentrates !--Each more concentrated !

1. Essential Oils -- Concentrated volatile aroma compounds and cannabinoids !-- extracted with pressure or steam ,water or dry distillation !--(CO2 oil )

2. Concretes--- Essential Oil extract made with a hydrophobic solvent are a mixture of oil , waxes, resins and other oil soluble  plant material like THC !---They can be hard ,malleable or viscous depending on wax content !-
(BHO wax and shatter )

3. Absolutes-- Concretes treated with another solvent to remove the waxes and leave just the fragrant , essential oils are called Concretes! --They are usually highly concentrated vicious liquids but can be solid or semi solid ! --- ( This would be where " The Clear" lives Umbra )!

Straight out the book !---I just can't see a need to go beyond CO2 extracted essential oils !


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC...thanks keef..I liking the high that this particular dab has, fantastic for the day time...just wondering how clean of a product it is...
   Morning puff and I am off to Tai Chi in the park....:48:


----------



## Keef

I --??? --- I hear ya Cuz !-- Don't worry about it  just smoke that stuff if it floats your boat! -- If there is no butane or other taste it's clean !-- 

Ever read "Stranger in a Strange Land " ?-- I "Grok" weed !-- Seen it in da spirit world !--- One day when they lift this yoke of oppression ? ---There's so much they shouldn't let people like me learn ---cause we'll put that knowledge to work !--


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning my friends, hope you are enjoying the day.

Let's all do a rip and watch the gardens grow :vap-red vapor:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning... the difference between texas and washington right there:

Cane:just wondering how clean of a product it is...

keef: Don't worry about it just smoke that stuff if it floats your boat! -- If there is no butane or other taste it's clean 

LOL


----------



## DirtyDiana

Starvving 

View attachment FB_IMG_1466549743756.jpg


----------



## umbra

oldfogey8 said:


> yup umbra. cape may nj. mile 0. my family and i have been going there for vacation for nearly 2 decades. nice quiet place with the wildness of wildwood 10 minutes away.
> 
> keef - i only have the one baby at this point. er, well and 4 clones trying to root. they say marijuana isn't addictive but i beg to differ. i gotta have something growing. don't need to smoke, vape or injest but i enjoy it. but i neeeeeeeed to grow. keep telling the wife i am going to chill for a bit and try to go thru some of the stash i have. i'll quit tomorrow...(but prolly not).
> 
> mrcane - i don't fish but i will be watching dolphins swim off the beach, dozing in the sun for a week in a brownie haze...
> 
> i have my stash all set for the trip. some buckeye purple, some super buckeye, some greenhouse seeds thai and some hash. i also bought one to the grinders recommended on another thread that i am going to give a workout to so i will prolly have some keif too. bzzzzzzzzzz...



As a teenager, my friends and I would go to Long Beach Island, Beach Haven or Surf City. That's where I learned to surf. But once I was old enough to drink, we went to Wildwood or Sea Isle City. The Ocean Drive, Dunes til Dawn, the Penalty Box...I can't remember all the clubs. But that was 40 years ago. Lots of memories.


----------



## Rosebud

lol DD!


----------



## St_Nick

I've known and tried fresh pressed dabs from flowers. Now that is hard to beat for clean ..  My personal favorite for smoking. It's the only stuff I can smoke that doesn't make me cough.


----------



## Rosebud

Does your own stuff make you cough St Nick?


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> Does your own stuff make you cough St Nick?




Everything makes me cough Rose.  I woke up this morning at 4:38 and coughed till I was sick.  COPD.


----------



## Keef

Rose I hit anything hard enough it'll make me cough !---Shoulda seen me first time I used one of those hash oil cartridges !-- I put the vacuum cleaner on it !-- I almost died ! -- I liked it !

Nick that pressed oil of which U speak is called the Rosin Process !-- Tricky to make much !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah keef but it is hands doun the cleanest smoke and there is no boiling off or any 'cooking' involved. Then you can still blow it off with butane or whatever process you like.


----------



## St_Nick

I should qualify that statement by saying in my limited experience.


----------



## Keef

Nick U can't just run down to the weed store and do some shopping ?--That's funny right there ya'll !- Po-Po in helicopters hunting us like animals !---


----------



## Rosebud

I had rosen made with a hair dryer...lotta bud, little dab?  I am pulling weeds again today.


----------



## Keef

Rose I saw the pics U better not pull that big Panama Red weed !
I like concentrates but I can be just as happy with plenty of good bud !--  I know this is a shocker --but I pretty much stay high !-- So to me a little variety on occasion is nice !-- My dream is a cabinet with a selection of weeds and extracts to choose from !-- Never had an option till I started growing again and my selection is limited but good !--- I hear others say they addicted to growing not using weed !--- I grow it to smoke !-- Better pharmer I become --Seems like the higher I get and I like it !--Plus the plant is a puzzle with pieces that can fit together in many different ways !--This intrigues me !--


----------



## Keef

Hey did U know the O.F.C. turns 2 years old next month ?


----------



## umbra

I agree that the rosin tech is awesome, and it is hard to scale up to do larger quantities. This is a process that is begging to be automated.


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, I only press good gooey bud. Then I make rho from the leaving. Or butter.  Late time I made some I took the leavings and ground em up (about a 1/2 Oz.) made a lasagna.  Got my neighbors all toasted.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ?-- Draw it up !-- Automate it !-- 

I think there comes a time early  in extraction where there is a fork in the road !--- One is purifying the THC /CBDs----The other fork is working without burning off the terepenes !-- 2 weeds with same tested % of THC ? The one with the best terepene profile will be voted best every time !--- Only 2 ways to preserve the terepenes profile of the mother weed !--- CO2 and HBC extraction !--

One fork is chemistry !
The other fork is art !
Extracts with preserved terepene profile crafted  by a master breeder-- breeding for terepenes, --grown by a master and  extracted by someone intent on preserving that profile !-- There is a niche market for such !


----------



## umbra

I tried to post some pix from my phone...they clearly didn't make it. So I'll do it the old fashion way 

View attachment Resized_20160715_231511.jpg


View attachment Resized_20160715_225940.jpg


View attachment Resized_20160715_230910.jpeg


View attachment Resized_20160715_231206.jpg


----------



## Keef

Moved 4 Nurse Larry and 2 feminized Master Kush to aero to join the  2 BlackBerry Snow Lotus - and a Grand Daddy Purple -X -Black Rose !---Yes I got too many varieties  but I have a disease !--I can't help it !--I could do it again tommorrow !-- Probably not though !-- 
U can't imagine my excitement-- I been doing the chicken dance ! --U can't always get what U want !-- But if U try sometimes--- U just might find U get what U need ! --


----------



## Keef

Umbra tell the truth !--This is not your first grow is it ?--- That's  about the size grow I want !--- Still don't know about  that mothership space gun looking thing  hanging from the ceiling !-- What was U down and out about yesterday ? ---That grow is something to be proud of !


----------



## umbra

This #4 of the grows out here and the first without bugs. It makes that much difference. When I said the last crop was off by 60%, well it was a lot closer to being off by 80%. When the garden is rocking it is good, but it doesn't compete with even a small grow out here.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick U can't just run down to the weed store and do some shopping ?--That's funny right there ya'll !- Po-Po in helicopters hunting us like animals !---



Don't I wish?! Best I can do is get whatever varieties are available from the 'high end' dealer I know who is 63 miles away and charges $80 an 1/8th.  I did it twice, was disappointed both times.


----------



## Keef

You'll have a nice selection of seed come fall !-- When it's time --Just pull a Keef ---go see the dealer and turn him into your dealer !-- I mean when that kinda of thing isn't illegal of course !


----------



## St_Nick

Well in the meantime I am just gonna build up my stash of this stuff. Doesn't really press well but it is a very enjoyable smoke and I don't cough near as much as when I was buying.


----------



## Keef

I got some seed I could send right now Nick !-- I'm sure there is nothing wrong with what U got --I saw the pics! --I don't know about other but I can build a tolerance to one weed if I smoke it all the time !--- Switching up varieties seems to keep that from happening !-- Just having a choice is always good !-- I 'm glad U got some and don't have to buy !--


----------



## St_Nick

I smoke about 3-4 grams a day.  Maybe I'm addicted I dunno :vap_smiley:


----------



## St_Nick

Right now I have 5 in the flower room and 5 more waiting for me to decide what to do with 'em.  I got another dozen outside scattered around the county that will probably gyet given away when it is done.  I have two friends that for whatever reason can't grow their own so I'll probably help em out.  One is a stroke victim, the other has Parkinson disease.


----------



## Keef

I'm kinda in a transition stage !-- I got a few in bloom but I'm waiting for real grow to get big enough to flip ! --I got 3 totes with about 35 2 inch grow spots each !-- Nothing but aerocloner boxes !-- When Texas voted on some mmj laws I started gearing up and they voted it down except for few exception highly restricted !-- So I use that as my cloning station !--- Then I got 6 of my big aero grow boxes in a walk in closet with about 4-5 plants each vegging till they get big enough to flip !-- I keep them small I can keep quite a few varieties --Bugs almost wiped us out but it's  coming back nicely !--- I got a nice box in bloom that should hold us !--  
Then there's my science !-- 8 times I went to the gods of science and asked  for my Frankenplant !---
7 Times I was not found worthy !


----------



## ness

Hello St Nick, Keef and OFC.  How is everyone doing on this fine day?


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Is it as hot there as it is here ?


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Ness, better now!


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> I tried to post some pix from my phone...they clearly didn't make it. So I'll do it the old fashion way


 
Beautiful plants umbra.  Looking good sending mojo.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I have 2 grow rooms, each with a 600 watt light and 5 gal buckets full of dirt. I have pretty good dirt though.  I'm rebuilding the flower room so that I can grow 6 plants in 30 gallon totes.  Gonna show you what dirt can do inside. None of that florabloom $100+ glorified tea. All of that hydroponics stuff scares me.  I hear all the horror stories about grow disasters when something simple goes wrong.:48:  I like to hop on the Harley and disappear from time to time without having to sweat the grow.


----------



## ness

Having been out yet Keef, but I bet it is real hot out there.  Not long before fall.  I haven't work on my Wake and Bake yet.  It's time.  Got my coffee and here we go. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Water pharming was an accident for me !-- I used to grow some but swore off because of heat and hlt lights ! --Then about 3 years ago D.D. bought me a little LED and a pack of White Widow seed just to give me something to do !!-- She used to tell me go play with your Widow thingy !--- When I harvested that first little plant and dried it we went over to the top of the dunes and burnt one watch the Gulf !-- When got got ready to leave I tried to stand up and the Widow backhanded me !-- Did 2 and a half cartwheels and a face plant !--D.D. came sliding down the dunes and said what do U need to grow a bunch of this ?-- Been a team effort every since !-- But I went to aero when Those low life dog picker knats moved into my dirt !-- I didn't know what to do at the time !-- We bought a aero cloner cut the tops off the plants and put them in the aerocloner !-- I haven't been allowed to bring dirt into my grow room since !-- This the first time I started seed with no dirt !--Used to have to wash the roots off and move them to aero !-- If it can go wrong  it has !-- I copied that first aerocloner on a bigger scale and here I am !--With a bunch of them !


----------



## ness

I'm so worry about bugs.  Going to be ordering some of though beneficial mite.  Going to be putting the AI in the ground soon, I hope.


----------



## St_Nick

I used to grow two plants at a time in a 27"*29" closet with 300 watts of florescent tubes. I would vegg outin my bathroom under cfl and flower in the closet.  I would get about two or three Oz. Per plant.  You get creative living in a camper and traveling around.


----------



## St_Nick

Ness, go to farm supply and get some ladybugs.  For goodness sakes keep em out of the house!


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0270.JPG


I don't know how this came out, we'll see.


----------



## ness

Sounds like a plan St. Nick. :48:


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0279.jpg


----------



## ness

I feed AI's 4 tea. to a gal of water yesterday (Grow Big Liquid plant food 6-4-4).  No, signs of stress yet.  General Feeding: 2-3 teaspoons per gallon of water every order watering.  What does any one think?


----------



## Keef

Just don't over do it Ness !-- Watch your plants !--They'll  tell U when to water !--When they just start to droop they need water !-- There's nutes in dirt too so don't over feed !--It's  a weed !-- It don't need much !-- Most have a tendency to over nute !--


----------



## ness

I'll get it soon I hope.  Dishes are calling me.  See ya :48:


----------



## Keef

Nick I don't travel so well anymore !-- I got some bulged disc in my neck from the fall and when those nerve roots get inflamed I'm down !-- So I'm pretty much around here most of the time !-- What am I supposed to do go to the beach on vacation ? -- I can hear the surf at night from my back patio !---I grow weed --Make wine and live at the beach !-- I'm good !-- but since I'm gonna grow anyway I might as well pay the bills with it !-- So I go to weed college at the O.F.C. !--Got some good teachers too !


----------



## Keef

Lit up again ! - Is 4020 or something ? -- I been topping off and checking pH !-- Adjusted and will verify it later then I'm probably good for several days !
I think there's about a 75% chance that I got something this time with my Zombie Juice! --Will it be my Frankenplant ? -- Maybe ? --Maybe not !-- A Blueberry Tetraploid?  --Who'da ever thunk it ?-- Shame on'm ! -


----------



## ness

Forgot to sign out, now


----------



## WeedHopper

Im about to get some Dank called Gorilla Glue. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Gorilla Glue #4 Hopper !--- I know dis dude at the beach growing some !-- Wait that's  me but I have to grow it to harvest before I smoke it !


----------



## Keef

I broke most of the root off accidentally and it's  still recovering but this is my mutant GG#4 !--I got rooted clones but this ain't right ! 

View attachment 20160716_161907.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Its supposed to be some killer Dank. I will find out this evening hopefully.


----------



## Keef

I will expect a smoke report Hopper !


----------



## WeedHopper

You shall get one Little Brother, ,i promise.


----------



## WeedHopper

Man is it hot. Freaking rediculous.


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Umbra,,,i knows ya are out there. Lol


----------



## umbra

Hey WH. I like the chocolate diesel in the gg#4, it comes out even more in the shatter I've had. Hot here as well my friend. Getting ready to jump in the pool.


----------



## St_Nick

I saw a review on that guerrilla glue. Didn't that stuff originally come from Spain?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been there, done that..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468486211281.jpg


----------



## Keef

My GG#4 seed came from Elev8 seed ! -Got my Master Kush seed from Nirvana --- Tetraploid seed my a** !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey keef, does this look about right? Decarb at 240 for 30? 

View attachment IMG_20160716_194235.jpg


----------



## Keef

That'll do Nick !-- Looks kinda light colored have U already decarbed it ? -- If U have --U have !-- Pack them caps full with a stick and take 3 or so !--Ain't gonna hurt cha !-


----------



## St_Nick

Naah, that's fresh outta the jar and ground.  I'll do the decarb tonite and try 'em first thing in the morning (which for me is around 4:30 if I stay true to form.:vap-red vapor:


----------



## Keef

Good deal Nick !-- I was gonna mess with U if U already took them and tell how that it was typo and the dose shoulda been one !--- But U said U got anxiety so I'm cut U some slack and not be messing with U !--Let U decide what a dose is !-- I take mine with my first cup of coffee --spoon of oil then sit down and get my mind right !--- Do it right and about that pipe gets U comfortable and U might live ---Here come the supercharger !-- Make U stand up and testify !


----------



## Keef

Hey could I have brought these any closer to death and still save a couple ?- Those tender things were wilted--on purpose !---Then they spent an hour in a 115 degree dilute solution of Surflan AS ( weed killer )--and some other proprietary ingredients !-- They sucked it up !--I need at least half to die to be where I want to be !-- Don't look like that'll be a problem !-- They all the same plant !--Now as U can see I'll have my hands full saving many !-- I Just need one ! 

View attachment 20160716_192024.jpg


----------



## Keef

I guess this means I'm kicked out the organic club huh ?


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> I saw a review on that guerrilla glue. Didn't that stuff originally come from Spain?


No it came from CO.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef , lets say you need half to live.  It's easier on the ears! Weed killer? That really is zombie juice!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

Ok Umbra I wasn't sure the review I watched was by Remo,  I think:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Keef

Yep Nick !-- It's a mutagenic agent !-- I'm trying to force a mutation called genetic doubling !-- A double set of DNA in each cell !-- They use it in some  fruits and veggies !-- It's  the first step they would perform to make seedless watermelons!--- Big A** strawberries been genetically doubled twice !-- Instead of 2 strands of DNA they got 8 !--Only difference is it usually isn't done in pickle jars on the beach by some ex swamp rat !--As a matter of fact it isn't done by many other people in the world I know about !-- Look up Billy Budd clones and seeds in Canada !-- He's a little strange and his numbers may not be right but his science is spot on !-- That's  what I'm doing !


----------



## St_Nick

Now I be ready for the am. Keef, if something as simple as this works, you'n me goin be buds. 

View attachment IMG_20160716_234827.jpg


----------



## umbra

Have you ever tried the green dragon?


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Have you ever tried the green dragon?





Guess not.  At lest not byline  that name.


----------



## St_Nick

Keyboard is screwing up.


----------



## yarddog

Haha.   Nick don't do it.   Don't try and ride the green dragon.    Keef trying to get you stoopified.  Lol


----------



## St_Nick

Well, good morning to all! I actually got some sleep last night.  Keef, I took 3. Chased it with olive oil and I can only say that maybe the oil should go into the caps! I'm still burping up olive oil. I need to get a oven thermometer. Based on the look of the trim it may have been a little low. I do notice the addition to my morning though.

Everyone join me for a good breakfast bake?  :vap_smiley:


----------



## WeedHopper

No Green Dragon,,,, ,but i got glued to a Gorilla last night. Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,some killer dank that Gorilla Glue. Nice buds,,,stinky ,,and taste good too. I was watching TV with a big ole grin on my face,,and nxt thing i know im waking up. Wife musta turned my TV off and covered me up.:stuff-1125699181_i_


Im wit ya nick and dog,,,,:48: :48: :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Morning hopper, is the gg a heavy indicia type?
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Anybody seen my mind ? --I lost it !-- Olive oil ? -- It'll work Nick !-- I use that cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil !-- Still has some coconut flavor but a piece of butter toast works too !--


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> Morning hopper, is the gg a heavy indicia type?
> :vap-Bong_smoker:



I cant remember :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Ugh!--I might live !-- Nick if U didn't feel them kick in take some more !-- I wouldn't bother if they didn't help me !-- The amount of weed it takes to kill U is about 10 lbs dropped on your head from about 20 feet high ! Some trim takes more some less !--U will feel the right dose !-- 

GG#4 --Knocked the Hopper out !--Bet he got up and hit it again this morning !


----------



## WeedHopper

I just toked and it is a great Wake and Bake. Kinda puts a grin on hour face,,,happy weed. Lol,,,and yeah i would say it can glue your *** to a couch ifen you set to long. I found that out last night watching TV,,,but im finding it a little of both, Indica and Sativa. Strong weed cause i was using a one hitter this morning and got a good buzzzzz. Time for more coffee.  Ill BE BACH


----------



## St_Nick

That's what I had heard hopper. One of the few I actually tried to buy. 

Keef, I felt it, hell for 15 minutes or so I was rushing like a beeaatch. I just commented in general that I need a thermometer. I shoulda got some coconut oil. I kinda think fusing it with coconut oil on the stove (like butter) then loading the caps with the whole gooey mess might work better for me.  If all goes well in the grow room come December I am going to do the 60 grams in 60 day rso regimen so I been kinda practicing perfecting my skills and knowledge in that process.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper

Gorilla Glue #4, developed by GG Strains, is a potent hybrid strain that delivers heavy-handed euphoria and relaxation, leaving you feeling &#8220;glued&#8221; to the couch. Its chunky, resin-covered buds fill the room with pungent earthy and sour aromas inherited from its parent strains, Chem&#8217;s Sister, Sour Dubb, and Chocolate Diesel. Taking first place in both the Michigan and Los Angeles 2014 Cannabis Cups as well as the High Times Jamaican World Cup, this multiple award-winning hybrid's supremacy is no longer a secret, and consumers will search far and wide to get their hands sticky with Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## WeedHopper

Unknown or Legendary - Gorilla Glue #4
Gorilla Glue #4 gets it names from the trichomes that "glue" up the scissors when manicuring this baby.

Gorilla Glue #4 was accidently created by Joesy Whales when some Chem Sis plants he was growing hermied and pollinated his Sour Dubb. Tired of seeded gardens, Joesy tossed out the strain. But his buddy, Mardogg, still had some seeds. Mardogg popped the beans years later and ended up with 4 pheno's of the GG, deciding #4 was worth keeping


----------



## umbra

Good Morning everyone. Sunny Sunday. Gonna hit 105 again. The girls are at 3 weeks and smells are starting to come on strong. Funny, it smells the strongest with lights off and the temp dropped down to 68. Still no signs of bugs ( spit, spit ).


----------



## Keef

Good deal Nick !-- I like a dose that I can function on but still helps !-- Dial it in for your own dose !-- and U can absolutely cook weed in oil and use the oil! --That's  where I start but this is how it goes !--U can simmer the weed barely covered in oil filter it and use just the oil !-- U can fry weed up in oil and THC would rather stay the oil than evaporate !-- 5 minutes I can make some canna oil !-- Anyway after U make it you'll not want to waste good oil so you'll lick the Spoon! --While it's going through a filter you'll notice that there's  still a little oil in da pan so you'll use your finger to get it all out !-- No sense in wasting good oil !-- It's  messy and U keep licking your fingers !-- I think U can see where this is going ? -- First time I had  canna oil in my hair -- One eye brow had a smear on it !- Got some on my foot too !-- Made me stoopid high !-- So my advice is if U gonna make a coconut tincture --Don't start licking your fingers ! --It starts innocent enough but things will just totally out of control !


----------



## St_Nick

I wuz thinking cook the weed in oil and load the caps with the oil/weed result.  After cooking it would be nasty but in a cap you wouldn't notice.  No waste.  Just a thought.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning my friends...overcast and cloudy hope that it burns off...
     Anyone care too join me???....Cheese....:48:
Love this Cheese in the morning, it tastes of blueberry muffins.....:48:
.......


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning cane.  Pass that baby over here.  I'm trimming and jarring bud.  Couldn't care less about the weather.:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !--Yesterday U was here and took a dab and gone !--I figure it just knocked U da- F- out !

Nick U can do it a 100 ways !-- Find a way that works for U !-- It's  hard to put the weed and oil in a cap !-- So you'll end up straining it because U can fill the caps easier with just oil and a syringe !-- The weed will still have good stuff in it and U can eat it too !-- I think Rose make canna butter some times !-- I just took the whole journey and came back to just packing caps with decarb and eat oil -peanut butter works well too !-- but it is just easier for me to take the caps and I like the coconut oil which it semi solid at room temperature and still has a little coconut flavor! -- but I just take a spoon scoop and wash it down with hot coffee !-- Let my belly do all the extraction and stuff !--Easy !


----------



## WeedHopper

Can someone show me how to post this live.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PxfaMD1dnqA&feature


----------



## mrcane

Went to Tai Chi in the park...hit a great farmers market...
Working on the Veg room...and starting to put together my backpacking gear...headed into the park for four or five days...flies and cane rod in hand....
Company showed up kids 25 and smokes weed like a chimney....


----------



## mrcane

Hopper ,,,Don't you remove the p or the s out of https???


----------



## Keef

Tell them how hot it gonna be in Texas today Hopper !-- 

I was back tending those poor clones from the Zombie Juice  last night and I looked over at that twisted little mother GG#4 and said --U know U next ?
Me and my big mouth !-- I can make a tetraploid !-- If I would have known what I was gonna have to go through I woulda kept my mouth closed !-- I gotta make one now !-- Looks good though !--Know one knows what they will be like to grow or in the pipe !-- Could be not as good as the parents --Might not be too hard too grow !-- But it could also be a new legend !-- Not a variety !--Just a plant !-- I think I --got-r-done --So Now I keep doing this to female clones --One day I'll have it in a pipe and I'll know what I have !-- Probably put clones from all my girls thru this !-- Doesn't take much room and it pleases me like making wine !--and just like turning wine into brandy !--I don't know how not to jack with weed once I knew it could be done !-- 
Still don't know what to call a BPU-X-B.B. tetra because there will be one !-- Umbra tired of hearing about it !-and I don't blame him !-- I'm brain damaged !- for real ! --I can't help it !-- U know obsessive compulsive disorder ? -- This is straight up ,pure obsessive behavior !-- I know it and I'm turning it into a tool !-- I can't stop it so I'll just direct it !--- Called me an idiot / savant !--Call me an idiot I figure U want to fight !--I was wrong !


----------



## umbra

No Cane you take the s out of the https


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxfaMD1dnqA&feature[/ame]


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, with temps like that what's your humidity like out there??


----------



## mrcane

Headed for parts....keep one lit..


----------



## WeedHopper

I tried that Umbra. Dangit


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra, with temps like that what's your humidity like out there??



Right now it's still early but now it's 42%. As the day gets hotter it will get quite a bit lower as the temps go up. Typically at this time of year its about 35%.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I tried that Umbra. Dangit



I deleted the last part that said desktop and it worked.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Good Morning my friends...overcast and cloudy hope that it burns off...
> Anyone care too join me???....Cheese....:48:
> Love this Cheese in the morning, it tastes of blueberry muffins.....:48:
> .......



I will join you. I'm smoking cheisel which is cheese x sour d. I like it a lot.


----------



## St_Nick

Well final tally for the 1st plant:  6.9 oz.  Wish I could have waited, it would have been over half pound 

View attachment IMG_20160717_114142.jpg


----------



## umbra

nice job


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Time for my Wake and Bake.


----------



## St_Nick

Good afternoon ness.  I'm ready for round two. Just went outside, it's 88. To hot for me.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks umbra. Don't think I don't know it's fluffy took to early bud.  Ive got two more just like this one that's already about twice as dense and still they have at least a week.  The calyx are starting to look like they should. Big and fat.

It's ok though cause it makes you want to chat on the internet at 1 am! Or clean the house.:joint4:


----------



## umbra

Yes the early harvested plants have that energy high. I use that for daytime smoke.


----------



## Rosebud

love me some speedy weed.  Congrats st N.

Good morning ALL, i see you Umbra..how are you today on this warm sunday morn?

If I tell you all I am thinking about getting a puppy that was born yesterday and is a standard poodle, are ya'll gonna yell at me about how there are too many dogs that don't have a home and I am selfish and an all around sorry human being?  Does it count that i do have two rescue animals?   This will be our last big dog.. The ***** had 9 puppies but she took the last tiny one and dumped it in the living room. and went back to the 8. As a farm girl that tells me not to save the puppy but they are keeping it separate from the mom and tying to save it.  I want a white male...


----------



## St_Nick

Would never say that, Rose,  I spent a ton of money on Harley and I had several rescue dogs.  I once adopted a bassalab, just to see what she would grow into.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, you can't save the world,. No matter how bad you want to.        I would get the dog I wanted, weather it be a stray, rescued or bought dog.     I looked at rescue this go round, but found a friend with a litter before finding a pound puppy.  
My wife and I are equally guilty. We somehow ended up with four cats.  All of whom are inside only due to being declawed.       I love them all, but damn I am sick of taking care of so many animals.    Lol.      You just can't save em all      get your puppy if it makes you feel good.     
My aunt went in someones yard once and took their dog.    She had to have the poor boys collar cut off his neck, the skin was growing around it.     He was a lab pit mix.    I swear I thought he was roided out!    He was hard as a brick.    He only loved three people.   He only trusted three people.  His family was his life.   It was like he devoted his life to her and her family for saving his life.   He k we what she did for him.    He was as sweet as brown sugar to his family.   Everyone else was seen as an enemy    I have no doubt that dog would have ripped someone's throat out over his family.    Loyal doesn't describe him.   So what's the best thing to do??   You can have the world's best dog from the pound.   Or you could get the one that Pee's itself if you try to pet it.


----------



## St_Nick

LOL !  True


----------



## umbra

Rose, I think you already know what you are going to do, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Umbra.


----------



## Keef

Get the Dog Rose !-- I suppose I'm in trouble ? -- Sometimes I gotta say what I gotta say !-- No regrets !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose said...I want a white Male,,,,:rofl: sorry Rose im a little high.


On a more serious side,,,,,take that little pooch.


----------



## Keef

What's a white puddle pup go for these days Rose ?-- 
Hopper don't go changing !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Just don't over do it Ness !-- Watch your plants !--They'll tell U when to water !--When they just start to droop they need water !-- There's nutes in dirt too so don't over feed !--It's a weed !-- It don't need much !-- Most have a tendency to over nute !--


 Thank You, Keef that is good here, I'll be careful.  I'm going to one plant with worm casting and one with foxfarm.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment puppies.jpg


----------



## Keef

Mr. RB might as well go pay the deposit !-- The decision has already been made !--Which one is yours Rose?


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, Of course we are getting one... This little ***** was bread with 13 year old frozen semen and had 9 puppies.  I picked the dad, he was our big white boys dad and does that head cock that makes them almost fall over. He was such a good boy. He lived 13 years.

Still laughing Keef, and all ya all. Thank you for the support though. Keef she is selling them for 1800. But not to me. I have had three dogs from her. mine will be under a thousand. View attachment puppies2.jpg


----------



## ness

Hello OFC. Rose. I wanted to know how much worm casting and bat guano you mix to a gallon of water.  And, when it is mix do you feed the whole plant a gal. or 1/2. I'm going to try to ways of growing?  One organic and one with foxfarm.  Rose, get the pup. They so cute.  Rose, How many dogs do you have?


----------



## ness

I to have recue dogs.  People use to through them away at dumpsters.  Just couldn't leave them there.  I love them all.


----------



## Rosebud

We have two dogs now Ness. 

Here check on this compost tea youtube video....https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=1QFm0eAy8HI&v=72vnVYAuoTU Let me know if you need other ideas.

OR, in a 5 gallon bucket put a cup of worm castings, bat guano, 1 TBL of Epsom salts, 1TBL of molasses, if you have some Fox farm soil, put a cup of that in there too... Then stir it or bubble it and just pour it on the plants tomorrow.  Feed them at least a gallon of the mix.


----------



## WeedHopper

That sounds like a good recipe Rose. I gotta remember that. Thanks


----------



## Keef

Pretty similar to Richie Riches Hydro Tea !-- Dat's how I get live stuff in my res. !-- Except D.D. changed it some !-- There's all sorts of live beneficial microbes in the worm castings --guano and FF as well as nutes !- The molasses is to feed them and the bubbler gets them plenty air !-- It may be full of nutes but the bugs will restore a healthy bio -system ! -I have to use the tea as an additive --Mostly just for the health bugs !-- If U could take them out and count them there would be over 35,000 different kinds !--


----------



## Keef

I need to go to town tommorrow and get some sugar and copper line !-- Got plenty yeast !-- What ? -- This is America Right ?-- The land of the free --home of he brave ---Where if a man wants to grow a little weed or make a little liquor --It's all perfectly legal !--- Wait !-- That ain't right !

Wanna get high ?


----------



## Rosebud

I do I do.. Just watered the big girls outside... I put the papaya in the front because they were so short last year,now they are about 5' and shading the ones behind them.. I will never learn it all, i guess none of us will... I should have started this hobby 45 years ago.

Thanks WH, i forgot the mycorrhizae, that too ness. thank you weedhopper.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> We have two dogs now Ness.
> 
> Here check on this compost tea youtube video....https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=1QFm0eAy8HI&v=72vnVYAuoTU Let me know if you need other ideas.
> 
> OR, in a 5 gallon bucket put a cup of worm castings, bat guano, 1 TBL of Epsom salts, 1TBL of molasses, if you have some Fox farm soil, put a cup of that in there too... Then stir it or bubble it and just pour it on the plants tomorrow. Feed them at least a gallon of the mix.


 
Thank You, Rose.  The video was great.  How are you doing this evening?


----------



## Rosebud

I am good, I am about ready for bed at only 7 pm.. worked in the yard today and am kinda pooped. Smoking some pink zella that my friend Benny bred.. I like it.  How are you doing ness? are you feeling well, i hope?


----------



## mrcane

Wow.. missed a good day...
Almost got the veg cabinet closed in...
....Rose congrats on the Puppy
         ............Night Cap........:48: 

View attachment 1468813898277-1248235134.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Looking good mrcane.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill be over in a little bit to help yas Cane. Ill bring the flat white paint. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning Keep, dog, mrcane an' everyone else. 

Coffee and a pipe :bongin:


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Ill be over in a little bit to help yas Cane. Ill bring the flat white paint. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Thanks Hopper I can use a muda
Good Morning, my friends,....:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane that cabinet is about finished !-- Looking good !
What up Nick ?
Dog --When U switched to water pharming did U find some syringes to measure nutes with ?

Hopper a mudda ? -- I like it !--Taping and floating !--Then U get to paint !--Mane that's hard work and so much over head stuff !-- I couldn't do it !

The rest of U guys need to get your lazy a**es outta bed !--Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !--We got stuff to do !-- D.D. got home after 4 --12 hour nights !--She packing for a trip this afternoon to east Texas !-- 5 hour nap then a 5-6 hour drive to visit family then back for a Friday night shift !-- Tough week !


----------



## WeedHopper

Been doing that kinda of work since i was a very young man. Last few weeks i been hanging very very expensive wallcovering.


----------



## Keef

I'm a sick man !-- Started with one LED now look where that's going !--Out of control --That's  where !-- Now I was just gonna make her a little wine !-- Now I want a still to reduce volume !--Anyway here's  the winery !--In my grow room to be ! 

View attachment 20160718_092513.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

How many plants you planning on running in that ?  I like it.


----------



## Keef

Peach -Blueberry --partial gallon  Cherry --Coconut --and a couple gallons of blueberry in the primary fermenter  (water bottle)-- I was gonna buy me a 5 gallon primary fermenter but they cost $350 each !-- So I just built me 3 for about  $30 total !-- I drilled a hole in the bottom of the water bottles that I plug with a test tube rubber stopper !-- I put the plug in and add the ingredients and yeast then screw on the valve cap !--I then turn the water bottle upside down and put it on a stand !---I remove the plug and insert a bubbler ( airlock ) --As CO2 bubbles up from the yeast working it can escape thru the valve !--As the yeast settles to the bottom I can open the drain to it off before putting it in gallon secondary fermenter --Gallon jugs !


----------



## St_Nick

Keep, I have a guy looking for me a still right now. I make no pretense though.  My great uncle was/is considered the best whiskey maker in this area and I kinda grew up at his knee.  I am trying for a 10 gallon copper still with copper worm and a thumper.  You can buy any number of stills on line, I just want than old school.  A good moonshine will sell for more than bonded around here and for good reason.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody is well. cut my hair off saturday, till i find out what is going on with my shoulder i was having a hard time brushing it. got a mri today i hope they don't find anything but then we will still be looking.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I still haven't gotten syringes.   I need to order them online.


----------



## Keef

I been looking at some online Nick !-- I don't even drink anymore!--I had to give it and morphine up if I wanted to live !- After I started making wine I started thinking about a still to make some fruit brandy ---Plus weed pharmers sometimes make RSO and Everclear is expensive !-- Maybe I just make it myself !-- Just another pot pharming tool !-- I'll do just fine with weed if they'd let me !-- What I don't see on these store bought stills is a doubler and temp at temp  gauge in the pot !--So I guess I'll probably have to get some copper and do some sheet metal work !--- I been thinking though about electroplating the inside of a stainless pot using my battery charger !-


----------



## Keef

Dog let me see what !--I know what U need !-- I got an old box of medical supplies that have accumulated over the years !-- 
Giggy that was probably a good idea about the haircut !---Stay well !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, just got back from a blood test. On my way to trainer... smoked and coffeed up! 
Giggy, sorry about the haircut but it could be a new makeover for you. Good luck today with the MRI.:vap-Bong_smoker:
Hope everyone has a fine day.. and as keef said, this pot isn't going to smoke itself. Safe trip DD. big hugs.


----------



## Keef

Putting a window unit in the grow room that used to run at about 50% humidity now runs  at 30% !--I'm not used to this !---Hung a plant to dry and it got crunchy in about 2 days !--- Live and learn !-- Still burns !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im tellen on you for making Wine,,,,,,,ROSE,,KEEF IS MAKING WINE,,,,,,GET HIM Rose. Lol Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Dam !-- Hopper U and your big mouth !--Now everybody knows !


----------



## WeedHopper

Ha ha,,,told you i was tellen Rose.
Now i get a gold star,,right Rose?


Keef is a Wino. 
:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper have U seen Big Chief's --Pro Mod -- Crow run on Street Outlaws !--It's a Rocket !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I hate my auto-correct, it keeps changing your name.  Try these guys out. Quality stuff.  Check out their tabletop version.

Www.hillbillystills.com


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i like his Pro Mod. Course i was partial to the GTO ,,,especially the Black Crow . I had a 70 GTO when i was a young man.
Chief is a very good driver too which makes a big difference on winning. I cant believe he didnt get hurt worse when he wrecked.  That car was destroyed, ,,and it wasnt anything he could have done that night to stop it. That other driver felt awful for causing the accident. I felt bad for him too,,,but damnnnnn,,,Chief is lucky to be alive.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I know that's right about Chief !-- Wasn't nothing he could do but hold on !--

Nick --Keep ? -- Don't bother me none !-- Hey those wooden kegs are great at that price !-- The still prices ? --Instead of $1,800 I'll just have to find another way !--- I'm thinking maybe I just convert a hot water heater !
What are they lined with ? --It's  got just about all the parts built in !-- redo some plumbing ?


----------



## Keef

I got room in a cloner and I'm warming up my Zombie Juice ! -- Looks like 3 or so from my first attempt with clones might survive !-- So I do it again !-- Inducing polyploidy attempt #9 !--


----------



## umbra

At the price for those stills, I'll buy a rotary evaporator.


----------



## Keef

When I was in high school the counselor told me I wasn't smart enough for college and I needed to learn a trade so I did !-- Spent the last 2 years of school learning what I didn't already know about shaping steel to your will !-- Copper is easier to shape cause it's  softer but it all works the same !-- Problem is I don't want to build one !--They had a 30 gallon still for for thousands !-- It's  hard to get that cap skirt right ! -- I don't have the motivation !-- Rotary evaporator ? --I understand but the waste is exhausted ?-- Like for pulling the gas off of BHO ? -- 
I need to try my hand at electroplating! --I understand the process just never done it but I like copper !-- If I can plate my 10 gallon Crawfish pot and a dome lid I got the rest !-- 
Oops !-- I got B.B. cuts wilting and Zombie Juice warming up !--Time to take them to hell!


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn tnose things are expensive.  Ouch,,,i would just have to stick to a home made still. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rotary-...-Digital-Display-Manual-Lifting-/161087378381


----------



## Keef

That rotary evaporator won't work right for shine Umbra !-- During fermenting part of the waste the yeast makes is acetone and methanol !-- So when we do a run the"head" or first part to come across is the nasties !-- First 10% or so !-- So when U cooking off the mash U number your jars because After the heads which you'll throw out -- U get to the "Heart" of the run !-- Sooner or later as the heat rises and most of the alcohol has cooked off --U hit the "Tails" --Another nasty watery part at the end to dicard!-- Those 800 gallon submarine stills ? -- They ferment then cook off in the same pot !---Best not get caught around one of them because ain't got an excuse good enough to talk your way out that !--


----------



## Keef

Made me forget !-- Dam weed !-- That don't Hold enough Umbra !--


----------



## Kraven

Sheet of 5x9 1/4 inch copper. Lay your jig down and mark your cuts, rest of it is hammering and bending, then sweat the joints tight on the pot and the cap, takes about a day done right. Todays price on a sheet of copper is 437.00.


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- I baited U in didn't I ? --- Did I tell them right ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Sheet of 5x9 1/4 inch copper. Lay your jig down and mark your cuts, rest of it is hammering and bending, then sweat the joints tight on the pot and the cap, takes about a day done right. Todays price on a sheet of copper is 437.00.



Okay,,,thats to much for me. Guess ill just have to buy a bottle of Strawberry Hill. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Gonna watch the shoot out tonight at the RNC ?-- Open carry-- high emotions --and guns ?-- Don't take a genius to think this might not turn out well !


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Okay,,,thats to much for me. Guess ill just have to buy a bottle of Strawberry Hill. Yehaaaaaaaaa



No not strawberry hill..M.D.&&&  Boons farm...those were some good stuff...
     I need to get high...:48:....
No one like a tattle tail....na..na...na.....


----------



## WeedHopper

I didnt do it. It was my evil twin hopperweed. Lol
Yeah i never been so freaking sick as i was from Boonsfarm and Mad Dog. I was green i was so sick. Never again.


----------



## Keef

Used to be long time ago when I was in high school closest place to get Coors beer was in Big D and I had to take a load there from from the heat treatment place every Friday from this tool and die shop I worked for !--- It started out innocent enough !-- Yo Keef bring back a couple cases of Cooks if U can find someone to sell it to U !---I did !-- and I did !-- A 17 year old boy should not be able to go in a liquor store and buy 20 cases of Beer !--I did !--
Hey I know I'm not the only one to ever ride that Shilitz malt liquor bull !-- U remember them little malt liquor cans ? --Make U eat sh** and howl at the moon !


----------



## Rosebud

too much booze, not enough cannabis.


----------



## St_Nick

Depending on the size you want a kit you assemble yourself may be the best way to go.


----------



## Keef

I know !--Never enough cannabis !


----------



## yarddog

It's only too much booze when you wake up the next day.


----------



## St_Nick

After I discovered the reefer, getting trashed on beer kinda lost its appeal


----------



## Keef

I got 6 more cuts of BPU-X-B.B. in a cloner after treating them !-- Still having trouble getting GDP-x- Black Rose to germ for me I got one out of 10 !-- others may yet come up !--


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon ...No more Booze....
           Keef my girls are finally starting to put out three leaves been putting out one for the last two nodes...
....Got a little something for Rose.... 

View attachment 20160713_182145.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh cane, you sweet talker, I love this rose? Is it named angel face? Thank you so much!  Just for that im going to go take a pic of my papays for you.  Thanks again. i love it.


----------



## St_Nick

Dang mrcane that is a beautiful thing right there, it surely is.  My dad was a rose breeder.


----------



## Keef

D.D. headed for East Texas !-- 

Wanna get high ?


----------



## Keef

U do know sometimes I already did something when I ask U guys about it ?--- When I'm ready to make alcohol for RSO ---I show U how a sideways mind works !-- $1,800 for a still ?----How about $20 ?--

I found the sweet spot with my Zombie Juice too !-- I might not have been smart enough for college in 1973 ! -but when D.D. and I went back to school to get our R.N .---I tested out of college level Anatomy & Physiology --and --Microbiology--- on a Saturday ! -- Was never a doubt in my mind I could do this !-- and not just once !


----------



## Keef

Dam I am lit up !-- I need to testify !--  Love this plant !-


----------



## WeedHopper

This Gorilla Glue is bad ***.


----------



## mrcane

O...Ya...Gotta love some..GG...might have just broke into my last gallon of papaya....
Have to run into the city tomorrow...picking up another of the wife's nephews....these young bucks gonna try to smoke this old man out....will see, put one of them to bed the last two nights..........:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning OFC let's all hope for sunny and 75.


----------



## WeedHopper

Very funny,,,we dont know what 75 is. Its more like 105 and damn sure sunny. So hot it will melt your ace.
Good morning Nick,,hopes ya have a great day.


----------



## yarddog

I'm 79 temp 77 RM.


----------



## WeedHopper

Some asshat stole my license plates yesterday at a freaking wallmart. Called police and some rude *** young cop came out. What an *******. Guess he couldnt bust me for nothing,,so he wasnt happy. These youngs cops are such pricks nowdays it makes me sick. So now i gotta deal with a police report and the DMV to get new plates. Its bad enough you get your **** stolen,,but then you got to deal with a prick cop.


----------



## St_Nick

Sympathy to you my friend.  Because of my location in the mountains,  we have about a 40 to 45 degree temperature variation from day to night. It will be in the 90's here today as well.


----------



## mrcane

I still see snow out the back window..
Morning Nick..WH...what happened to the good old cops..they were out there...protect and serve...Bull****
   Off to the city soon...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Tell me about it,,protect and serve my ace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's  80 degrees and we getting a quick shower then it gets hot !-- 
Hopper I forgot to tell U --I borrowed your license plates !-- I wouldn't want my real plates on the car doing what I was doing !


----------



## Keef

I was a M.P. up near the North Korean border as a youngster and lots of the boys in the 2 infantry division was bad boys !-- A civilian cop might bump into a trained killer once in awhile ---Every person I had to deal with was a trained killer !-- Most were into the martial arts !-- Rules of engagement were simple --U don't shoot an unarmed man !-- Even if he was Kung-fu Panda !-- So they told me if U have to face down someone intent on stomping a mud hole in your a** --- Take your pistol out ---jack a round into the chamber--Then with your left hand take your night stick and toss it to him --Then shoot him !--He was armed -He took my night stick and I had to defend myself !--Be careful out there ya'll !


----------



## mrcane

O...well...breakfast tea and papaya... 

View attachment 1468934549331225989385.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice Cane !-- One day maybe I can grow outside !--


----------



## yarddog

Damn pigs


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, i took pic's last night and couldn't load them, here, i hope this the two papaya's in the front of the garden cause they are so short...not.
View attachment DSCF4326.jpg​


----------



## St_Nick

Them there's some fine looking shade trees ya got growing there Rose.  One of these days.  If we ever get to legally grow I have a feeling it would be impressive. Conditions here are nearly perfect for outdoor growing. Instead, we get to hide and spend money on electricity.


----------



## Keef

Rose I hate U so very, very much !--Beautiful !--I'm so jealous !

Dog -- Think about it --U learning to grow under the threat of jail !-- We not only grow in those conditions we learning to thrive !--So when prohibition ends we gonna bust out the shadows with crazy grow skills !-- They tell us O.K. U can grow only 4 plants we'll say sure !--
We learned to grow in the belly of the beast ! --
Do U really think we gonna be afraid of a ticket ?-- 
They got this thing in the free states called "The Grey Area" and I think I like what I hear about that place !
We gonna get one too ?


----------



## Keef

Weed grows different at the beach !-- Hopper U see the tumors growing from the one ? 

View attachment 20160719_095642.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

what the heck is that keef?


----------



## WeedHopper

Your so funny Keef. Nice bud,,,and palm tree.  Lol
Not to mention the gold knife.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Cane, Rose beautiful plants.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !--

That's real !--- I musta spilled some Zombie Juice on it !--Maybe that's just how tetras grow --I don't know !

Hopper if I could do that photo shop stuff-- I woulda put some little mountain climbers scaling the bud  !


----------



## Keef

Who U gonna believe ? --Me or your lying a** eyes ?


----------



## St_Nick

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I guess ya'll gonna say this isn't a normal pot seed too ? 

View attachment 20160719_110446.jpg


----------



## ness

Keef are you going to try to sprout that seed?  It is sure is big.  Are, you pulling my leg about that seed?  :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

He is full of crapola.:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Told U I wanted to grow weed so big U have to chop the tricomes off with a hatchet! --That one of them seed !

Ness it's  a seed --I don't know what kind of seed !-- When we walk at the beach there is always strange stuff washing up !-- I got half dozen big seed that I don't have a clue what they are from ! --but --I'm pretty sure it ain't weed !

Might be one of the magic beans like in Jack and the Beanstalk ?


----------



## yarddog

Grow it out cuz!


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like a jacked up coconut to me,,, Lol
https://www.google.com/search?q=hug...7AkIGw&biw=1024&bih=600#imgrc=dMfSGbWy24_J4M:


----------



## Keef

What about these ? --I don't know what kind of plant they come from either ! 

View attachment 20160719_140441.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Tropical drift seeds

http://natha.nkinka.de/seabeans/


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hopper I seen most of those and now I know what they are !--I forget that everything is online !-- We didn't grow up with computers !--I don't think like that sometimes !
We been having showers off and on today --really helped with the heat !

When D.D. left on her trip she had a box of sick plants !-- Not anymore !-- I consider it a mercy killing !-- No more sick plants !


----------



## Keef

4:20 practice ?


----------



## WeedHopper

I am a curious researching basterd. Google is one of my best tools. Research and an open mind,,,is why i am an Athiest. Read the Bible twice and researched lots and lots and lots. The truth can be shocking sometimes. Lol
Those drifting pods/seeds are very cool.
And dont nobody get all butt hurt. My truth is just that,,,MINE. Yours is yours to deal with. Im glad we are all different.  Other wise i would be bored outta my mind.


----------



## Keef

Heard that Hopper !-- Ain't out to convert nobody ! -- Never know what's  gonna wash up one the beach !-- I've picked up things just to see how many I could find !--I got a bucket full of fishing bombers !-- Found a 6 pack of Budwiser once !-- I need to get out more often but it gets hot early then just gets hotter till the sun goes down !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Took me a while to catch up with you guys, but made for some fun reading! Made it to my sister's last night about 11p.m. going to go see my cousin, Rex, tomorrow; he had a tracheostomy & a feeding tube put in earlier today. My heart is just broken over how fast he is deteriorating. Cancer sucks. You guys send some happy vibes my way please.  Tell me something funny Hopper!


----------



## WeedHopper

You married a Monkey. Lol


----------



## umbra

truth


----------



## Keef

That's  a "high monkey" to U Hopper !-- 
What up Umbra ?


----------



## Keef

I'm not as quick as I used to be but I make up for it as I get older by being devious !-- For instance : If me and U was in the great outdoors and one of them bears or meeses ,like they got up north ,got after us !-- I know I can't out run a bear and I might not be able to out run U !-- I'm sorry but I'm kicking U square in da nuts and run my old a** up outta there !


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  Thinking of getting beneficial mites, and lady bugs.  But, do you think, I need just one or the other?  What does any one think?  No, spider mite yet.  Keeping a eye out.  And, how about nematodes, I should get those too.  It rain here today, I bet the farmer love it around here with all there crops.  I know mj did they are all pert up.


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  Thinking of getting beneficial mites, and lady bugs.  But, do you think, I need just one or the other?  What does any one think?  No, spider mite yet.  Keeping a eye out.  And, how about nematodes.  Should. I get those too?  It rain here today, I bet the farmer love it around here with all there crops.  I know mj did they are all pert up. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

I mowed the yard mostly !-- Ya'll tell her when I went out to mow --The mower was already shot !-- By shot --I don't mean broke !--We'll it's broke too !-- I tried walking away !-- I tried to turn the other cheek !-- A man can only take so much !-- No I really didn't shoot it --yet !-- Soon as I can move again I might !--


----------



## ness

Let's get high Keef that will fix it.  I never mowed any lawn.  I had sand for a lawn.  :48:


----------



## ness

Had a lazy day.  Got my coffee and a bowl coming up. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Doing it Ness !-- It's  not a big yard but I don't move as well as I used to! -- Problem is the lawnmower kept dying and the cranking it hurts me some !-- If I would have taken the carburetor and cleaned the jet I might not be hurting as bad !-- I be O.K. !-- Soon as I finish this pipe I gonna heat up that hot tub !--  Maybe go out in an hour or so and let those jets work on my neck !


----------



## ness

Sounds like a plan.  Be cool and float in the hot tub or sit.  Time for a bowl.  Supper is in the oven be ready shortly.  Time to set the table.  Have a good night, OFC.


----------



## Keef

I was gonna make some labels for some of my seed bottles and the printer hung up !-- Ness did U get enough of those BPU-X-B.B. seed ? -- I'm working on a Green Santa seed run for U and Nick !--U know how slow I am so I thought I better start organizing some !--- I got some I might better clear with D.D. first !-- Got only a few of several varieties !-- I know U got plenty of them Hippie's Dawg seed !-- I might  send U a bottle like that of that BPU-X-B.B.  if U want ? And some Blueberry Bubblicious !-- I certainly got plenty of them ! -- 
Back to the pipe !--


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Tropical drift seeds
> 
> http://natha.nkinka.de/seabeans/



Thank You Mr.GoogleHopper..:rofl:..We love you man....


----------



## mrcane

Evening all ....Rose those papaya are sure likin that heat....Beautiful....:aok:
.................We partying....:48:......:48:.......:48:........


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ?


----------



## mrcane

Back from the city Bro....kids picked up a little shatter....we gettin sticky


----------



## mrcane

Got to put the chickens to sleep...


----------



## Keef

My alter ego " Bad Keef" musta show up last night !-- Apparently ya'll said something about Strawberry wine !-- He got one of them big water bottles full of Strawberry nectar and he put some yeast in there too !
I hope he didn't tell ya'll about putting those bottles in a Crawfish pot full of water like a water bath !-- Put the special cap on the bottle and cook it off from there !--He bad U know ?


----------



## mrcane

Listening to..Old and in the way.....whooooo...hooooo


----------



## umbra

most bluegrass bands don't have a bass player any where near as good as David Holland. While I like Vassar, he licks get a bit repetitious. Now Bryon Berline has licks that are just different than Vassar's I guess, but somehow they seem a bit more inspiring. I still have some old vinyl of the New Grass Revival. I remember they had a great banjo player, just couldn't remember who it was...oh yeah...it was Bela Fleck.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> You married a Monkey. Lol



Tru dat Hopper! An orangutan! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467588071052.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Can't fall asleep! After 2 hours I finally got up & snuck a few tokes in the bathroom! Now I got the potato chips & a Dr Pepper-- dang munchies! Lucky for me that my sister keeps her classic rock on 24/7 so she probably don't even know I'm up.  The whole trailer suddenly started shaking-- freaked me out,  I'm thinking a tornado & just about to go wake my sister when I heard the train whistle!  She lives close to a track. Scared the bejesus out of me! Keef, you & me grow some nice weed!


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I was gonna make some labels for some of my seed bottles and the printer hung up !-- Ness did U get enough of those BPU-X-B.B. seed ? -- I'm working on a Green Santa seed run for U and Nick !--U know how slow I am so I thought I better start organizing some !--- I got some I might better clear with D.D. first !-- Got only a few of several varieties !-- I know U got plenty of them Hippie's Dawg seed !-- I might send U a bottle like that of that BPU-X-B.B. if U want ? And some Blueberry Bubblicious !-- I certainly got plenty of them ! --
> Back to the pipe !--


 
Send what you decide, Keef.  I am very Thankful.  Yes, a pipe sounds good. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Up early.  And, I got my coffee and about to lit up a pipe.  Everyone have a great day. :48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, gonna be a hot one here. heat index close to 110º. yall all stay cool and safe. peace


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....Hair of the dog.....little dab & I am on the road............have a great day.........:48:.......


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads and Monkey's.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
DD,,me thinks Keef is a Spider Monkey.


----------



## mrcane

Maybe howler monkey....:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

I can just picture keef throwing **** at ppl on the beach and scratching his butt.  :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Alright Keef, you have baited me enough...poor mans still is a 10 qt stainless steel soup pot, food grade silicon to seal the metal lid to the metal rim, clamps to hold it good and tight, takes 8 gurney clamps. Drill 1/4 in hole in lid, get the 10 ft 1/4 in soft copper tubing, build the worm in a 5 gal bucket, drill hole in bottom to run the **** out, seal it with the same silicon, make a j bend in the upper copper so you can stick the top of the worm into the 1/4 inch hole in the lid of the 10 qt soup stock pan. If you don't know how to make shiners glue lemme know....its basically a little water and flower to make a paste and you use that to seal around the 1/4 hole and the copper worm, it gets hard and seals tight, then breaks easily off when that run is done....pot HAS to be stainless and the worm HAS to be copper.....happy stillin'.....this can be done inside on the stove.... with the worm just high enough off the floor to get a jar under there, vapors are heavy so we want to create a good draw on the worm or you'll loose ETOH , I would put the worm an a very short stool or box......but be careful you do make very explosive gasses while your shinin'.....NO open flames or sparks or you and the grow and DD will get a quick trip to the moon.  here is one where they fitted the top with a threaded joint....not worth the work just build it like i said and it will need a much bigger worm than the one pictured, this was the quickest example of the build i was giving you. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef aint learned how to use his thumbs yet. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Got up this morning and the pumps and lights in the grow room were not on !-- Don't know when they quit last night !-- Paniced for a minute then found the problem and all is well !--

Hey Kraven --Mane it was hard to get U to post that pic !-- Thanks Cuz !-- Something missing there ain't it ?
2-- "L"s-- fittings in the top of a mason jar --One in one out for a thump keg ? ---Shiners glue ?--oatmeal paste work just fine too ! -- I don't like stuff to blow up unless I tell it to !-- 
Turned the T.V. on after fixing the grow light to catch the news !--Cables out !--- That's 2 !---I just want to have some coffee a few tokes and catch the news and weather!-- Looks like I better get loaded fore I load up and start shooting stuff !-- I'm trying to remain calm but it ain't working !--I bout to get all chimpanzee on something !-- - Maybe ya'll don't know but one of my alter egos is a pissed off chimp so maybe Hopper ain't tat far off !-- When a pissed off chimp attacks ?--First it breaks your fingers so it won't get hurt !-- Then it bites your face off and takes your genitals as a trophy ! 
I better work on this pipe !


----------



## WeedHopper

You leave my Genitals alone you pervert.  Lol


----------



## Keef

I'm better Hopper !-- It's  a wonder what a few tokes can do !-- Checked the news ----

Insert political rant here !

Weatherman said it will be hell hot today !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven why didn't U start with a pressure cooker ? -- Just unscrew the pressure gauge and come out there ?-
D.D. -- Let me know when U get back from the hospital !-- Best Wishes to the Cuz !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. ---I'm having some anger management issues this morning !--- First there a feeling of anger about having to hide to grow weed !-- D.D.'s cousin had surgery to remove a cancerous tumor !-- If I was a better pharmer I could have sent medicine that could have saved his life !-- I'll be back --I need to shoot something !-- Insert angry scream here !


----------



## St_Nick

Dang computer does it to me again! Good morning peeps! Keef, you need to do the cold brewing method.  Add your yeast, ferment as normal, freeze the results, alcohol will melt off first. The yields will be approximately 1/5 (I use 5 gall & get a yield of a gallon of 10-15%) . If that's not strong enough, freeze it off again and it will yield about a qt. Of 80 proof.  You will keep the flavor and no boom!?

:48:


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven why didn't U start with a pressure cooker ? -- Just unscrew the pressure gauge and come out there ?-
> D.D. -- Let me know when U get back from the hospital !-- Best Wishes to the Cuz !



It's hard to find one big enough, (so you dont have to spend all day on a run....each one needs to come up slowly and then down slowly, so it would take 10-12 hours to make 5 good runs when you can do 2 good runs in about 3 hours and be done). Plus it needs the pressure cooker needs to be an old one, true 4440 stainless steel. And not with the auto pressure relief that is mandated on all pressure cookers now.....for me it's either a set up like I suggested to get quick ETOH for solvent, or I dust off the still out in the woods once a year when the time is right...(need the right night time temps).....and then I run one big old run and be done for the year. Peace


----------



## St_Nick

Paint it Black


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hotter than Hades already! Getting  ready to go to Houston. Only happy thoughts!  You guys crack me up! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468195492339.jpg


----------



## umbra

Cane, when that gdp x br is finished, reveg her and take cuts, please. Many peeps have had issues with germing these beans. I have decided to give them a try myself. Scuffed them then soaked them in a shot glass overnight, now in paper towels with H2O2 and water. Going with the vibe, so I did 13 beans. We shall see.


----------



## St_Nick

The song, not your still.  I'm losing it.  Sorry


----------



## giggy

dd, i wish i was in houston. lots of family i haven't seen in years.

umbra i hope it works for you. i think i told you i have some more but for some reason in the back of my mind i hear this voice that says you germed them all dumba$$. i'll have a look when i get home.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill just buy me some Beer,,,its allot quicker. lol


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- Not getting around too good !--Phone charger not working right !-- Umbra they slow but I got a couple of them up !-- I dropped 13 too  GDP-X-Black Rose !-- I lost the first one that came up and was ready to put them aside for another time but looks like I'll have a couple to sex and I got some more seed !-- I'll have a girl but it's  good to know if I did have a problem that someone else has it !-- 
I also got 2 of 3 BBSL ---4 of 4 Nurse Larry and 2 of 5 feminized Master Kush up and in aero !-- GDP-x- Black Rose will be there real soon !-- 3 solid survivors from the 1st. group of treated clones! --The second group I think I was too gentle with! -- Didn't kill any of them !-- BPU-X-B.B.  clones none the less ! --Clones have to be in that burst of growth a couple weeks into bloom so we bout done for a month or so !-- See what if anything happened !--


----------



## Keef

Thought I better clear something up !-- I enjoy making wine but the questions about distilling was  just to make Alcohol for RSO !-- I'm not about to start making shine !--I don't even drink anymore !-- U just need high test for RSO and Everclear is $100 a gallon !


----------



## mrcane

No time to catch up it's 4:20....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Yep....:48: 

View attachment 14690571462671601958138.jpg


----------



## Keef

It always 4:20 at the O.F.C.  -- Let me hit that !-- Mane I got more GDP-x-B.R coming up !-- Looks like 3 or more !-- Don't know anything about it but something called feminized Critical Automatic is poking it's head up too !


----------



## mrcane

Mojo on the GDP X BR..bud.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Thought I better clear something up !-- I enjoy making wine but the questions about distilling was  just to make Alcohol for RSO !-- I'm not about to start making shine !--I don't even drink anymore !-- U just need high test for RSO and Everclear is $100 a gallon !


Actually, for me to buy from organicalcohol.com and have it shipped to me was $167 a gallon, but if I order 5 gal and it is not certified organic from the same company it is $300 or $60/gal.


----------



## Keef

I was talking about at the liquor store Umbra !-- It's  more like $20 a fifth !-- Last time I went to buy some there was only one bottle left on the shelf !-- Told the clerk I had wanted 2 !--He said there had been an unusual run on it lately !-- What ya'll doing with all this Everclear anyway ? --- I said dude I'm just the errand boy ---I don't even care what she does with it !--I walked out with a bottle of Everclear and a whole new respect for someone up in da hood !---And lots of questions I didn't dare ask !


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey all at ofc, I no I don't post much but read up on you guy's and laidies everyday..You peeps got me thinking of changing my life style.I'm in a airport getting ready to take my first plane ride to a mmj friendly state to look at houses. I can't wait for my state to turn over a new leaf.No pun intended.I have to go where it's happening now.We'll see what happens.Peace and love to all of you who inspired me.Thanks !!


----------



## WeedHopper

Be safe and enjoy my friend.


----------



## Keef

Green grass and Blue skies Mossy !-- I see U around down there sometimes but when U got something to say --U speak up !--- I never even been anywhere that weed was legal !-- As someone from a "less freindly" also I'm interested in your impressions about free states !--- I'm too hard headed to move to one !-- I drew my line in the sand !-- They bust me now it is almost like something to add to my resume !--Ain't Scared anymore !


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks Hopper and Keef . Going from them long wintr months to summer all year at least to me.Will see if I can handle the heat


----------



## Keef

Mossy they call it air conditioning !-- No way I could live in this heat without it !-- It hasn't hit freezing around here since ??? --Don't forget the sunscreen !-- Sun will cook U !--So stay out of it !


----------



## mossycrew479

Two years ago we had a new record 52 days below freezing for the high.Can't handle it anymore.Getting old I guess..


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations mossycrew479. That is so great you are doing that. I highly reccomend a legal state!  THG just did the same thing, but only moved one state, sounds like you are majorly relocating... Greenest of mojo to you.


Cane, that looks so good up there!


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- What's  up ? --
 I got this thing called a fem inized Critical + Automatic coming up and I forgot where I got it !--  So has someone slipped me an auto ? --I never grew an auto before !-- I can't clone an auto !-- I guess we'll be seeing !


----------



## DirtyDiana

For all you bacon lovers out there -- 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469071784090.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Dd......:48:.....


----------



## umbra

Hey he's a Philly boy.


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey Rosebud just landed in a state that you don't like but a couple states over from umbra my idol some day I'll be firing up them grow lights


----------



## DirtyDiana

Texas Pokemon! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469079333524.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Battery is run down gotta go get a cord later !-- Soon as I Wake up enough to quit walking into walls !-- U know one of them days U in a fog ? -- Might be able to move a little better today !-- That's no Bull !
Where's  my pipe ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny DD. I was telling my Wife at least the lazy little bastages are getting outside off the couch for a change. Lol
I remember when the streets were full of children playing and running around,, and kids playing football or whatever. Not anymore. They are on phones are Xbox.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U give me hope !-- Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs !


----------



## Keef

Mane this is a tough plant we grow !--I lay those clones out to wilt !-- Then I soaked them in a hot dilute solution of freaking weed killer for an hour and I got 3 that come back to life for me !-- I see new growth !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....the sun is here ....forcast is looking great and I am going to load up my backpack and head into the mountains.....Whooo Hooooo....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,

Cane are you going away for a while or just a day trip? I hope you have fun.  I think it is going to start getting hot here. I am starting to tie the girls down.. I better get out there before the sun is too hot for me. 

Ness, i don't know what to  tell you about the beneficials. If you have bugs you need to know what bugs. And the nematodes are for soil dwelling insects, not like spider mites. The beneficials will just knock down the herd of bad bugs, it won't make them all leave. Tell me what bugs you want to fight.

DD, thinking about you.  Mossy, you talking texas?


----------



## Keef

Rose so funny !-- Mossy going to check out a state with a kinder view of weed !--- I don't know where he's going but something tells me it ain't Texas !-- 15% battery guess I gotta go get a charging cord !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, he said it was a state i didn't like.. all i could think of was texas..


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. rose there's nothing wrong with texas, i love it there but the wife and i have made our life in her home state. maybe one day i'll go back home.


----------



## yarddog

Id like to see Texas.     I hope to see most of the states one day.    By motorcycle of course.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Cane are you going away for a while or just a day trip? I hope you have fun.  I think it is going to start getting hot here. I am starting to tie the girls down.. I better get out there before the sun is too hot ..
> Rose looking like some warm weather conditions coming..have food for a week..
> What do you mean by tying your plants down ..??


----------



## WeedHopper

I love my State,,,just hate their Marijuana Laws. And right now im hating this freaking heat.  Lol


----------



## mrcane

I would like to see some of the nice parts of Texas..all I ever seen is the s***....
Got a docs app...see ya...


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, Some of my girls are over the 6 foot fence, I have to bend them over... I hope the stretch has already happened. Do you see any bloom going on? I think i see preflowers, but it might be wishful thinking.  If they start to stretch at 6 foot, i am in trouble..

WH, i like you and you live in texas..but they kill people there, even women on death row.. that place scares me..Pot? forget about it.


----------



## Keef

Let me explain why I have to smoke a lot of weed !-- I was going to get a new charging cord for my phone !--Opened the garage door and the left rear tire is flat !--Got the little air compressor out and We good !-- Got to the store and my debit card was rejected !-- I KNOW they be money in account! -- Remembered I had a new card at home !---I told him --I told be back !-- Came home and activated this new "chip" card with 5% battery left !--- Went back to the store and told the clerk --Give me my cord !-- I don't even know what a chip card is so !--I get the kindergarten instruction on how to use it while people wait !-- Got my Frickin phone charger !-- Bastids !-- I could have done that straight without shooting something or somebody !--Now I need to re-up !


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- Texas is big !-- 800 miles from Louisiana border to Mexico !-- Farther than that from Brownsville to Oklahoma! -- Got all kinds of climates and people !-- Maybe we got an express lane on death row !-- There's  about a billion zillion people !-- I live on a major smuggling route not too far from Mexico !-- They got stationary checkpoints on major highways and roving checkpoints on all other roads !-- We got all flavors of Po-Po --We got Border Patrol -- Coast Guard -- State Troopers --- Plus all the local boys !--- I make no apologies for them !-- (Between me and U they should be paying more attention to them shrimp boats and less to the highway !)-- U can just never forget where U live and there are no old pot pharmers in Texas who aren't paranoid !-- but like they say ---Just because U paranoid don't mean that somebody ain't trying to get U !


----------



## mossycrew479

No Rose I just remembered Keef talking about getting the ofc together for a party and you said anywhere but Arizona but the wife's parents live here and they did collect enough signatures for full legalazation for the November ballot..At least they have medical here now.,Way more then my state.Morning everyone...


----------



## Keef

Just stay out of Judge Joe's jail !-- He houses  prisoners  in tent and makes them wear pink underwear and socks !-- 

Give it a try and good luck Mossy !-- Grow some monsters !---- U have any grow questions?  ----I know some people who grow !


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> I love my State,,,just hate their Marijuana Laws. And right now im hating this freaking heat.  Lol



Took the words right out of my mouth.   I absolutely love Georgia.   Some of the laws??     Not so much.


----------



## Keef

I've lived in a few different states and we got a beautiful country here !--- I was born and raised in East Texas like Giggy !-- We here because D.D. always wanted to live at the beach and Katrina happened to the swamp so we had to decide --Sand or mud ? -- She found a local hospital here and we come up out the swamp !-- No matter where U live stuff can happen --West coast got earthquakes -- Plains got tornados -- East Coast ? -- Who knows ? -- Down on the 3rd coast we got Hurricanes !-- Prime year for them this year !--Gulf water temp at 85 ish !-- Small storm could blow up and wipe us out !-- We won't be here !--but we know it can Wipe out our home !--  It would be a pain to rebuild but know we can !-- I bug out with D.D. 4 dogs and a fist full of clones --We would start over !--What else U gonna do ?


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Let me explain why I have to smoke a lot of weed !-- I was going to get a new charging cord for my phone !--Opened the garage door and the left rear tire is flat !--Got the little air compressor out and We good !-- Got to the store and my debit card was rejected !-- I KNOW they be money in account! -- Remembered I had a new card at home !---I told him --I told be back !-- Came home and activated this new "chip" card with 5% battery left !--- Went back to the store and told the clerk --Give me my cord !-- I don't even know what a chip card is so !--I get the kindergarten instruction on how to use it while people wait !-- Got my Frickin phone charger !-- Bastids !-- I could have done that straight without shooting something or somebody !--Now I need to re-up !



    We better get high......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> By: WCTV Eyewitness News
> 
> July 20, 2016
> 
> TALLAHASSEE, Fla. (WCTV) -- A Tallahassee medical marijuana dispensary is the first in the state of Florida to receive authorization from the Florida Department of Health.
> Trulieve dispensary says it will open next week and begin sales, becoming the first dispensary in the state of Florida to open its doors.
> The company has a press conference scheduled for its location at 800 Capital Circle SE next Tuesday at 2 p.m.
> We are happy to announce that we have passed all inspections  from growing and processing to dispensing  and are the very first medical cannabis provider in the state to receive these formal authorizations. And we are most excited to get this much anticipated medicine to the patients of Florida, said Trulieve CEO Kim Rivers.
> Trulieve will have low-THC cannabis available for statewide delivery immediately, the company says. Medical marijuana with higher levels of THC is expected to be available in August.



      Nice Way to go Fla.....:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper

Im wit yas.... :48: :48:


----------



## Keef

I know that right !-- Cane I just don't understand that wilderness stuff !-- Last time we camped out at the beach D.D. tripped on a tent rope and it was funny and I did get in trouble for laughing but I was really high !--I grew up doing that stuff !--Went to some of the army's survival schools !-- That's survival stuff !--I don't do that for fun !-- I was in full survival mode after Katrina !-- Everyday we did something to improve our situation !-- By the time they got to us we were doing just fine !-- Don't mean I was having fun on an adventure though !--The 2 bags of ice I snagged when they made it in was priceless !--


----------



## Keef

I ain't falling for it Hopper !-- U know I'll have to come look at the replies eventually ? --- Dam U Hopper !


----------



## WeedHopper

Its the truth Bro!!!!!


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Cane, I thought it was worth mentioning, It seems they passed the law in 2014 and now in July of 2016 it is finally beginning to operate. It is a start for Floridians. I believe they have a vote for a much more aggressive amendment to the Constitution in November. So my thought is the timing seems interesting, and so does the location, this could be an anti mmj salvo in disguise. If things don't go well, this can be presented to the voters in South Florida many different ways, and that's where the bulk of Florida's population resides. I still don't know why they picked Tallahassee for the first outlet for legal medicine since the few cases that have been approved for use are all in Southern Florida? My only thought is they can see the writing on the wall and that the people are going to pass a much more patient friendly law come November, so they are just getting in place because they see the Colorado Model and how well it works. Imagine the state revenue a "Spring Break" with legal weed would bring in. Instead of running to another state that's legal, I chose to live here and have invested heavily both monetarily and with my time in changing the laws so that all Floridians have the same access to legal mmj like the majority of Americans already do. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Good for you Bro. I loved living in Hudson and New Port Richey Fl. I was 10 min from the gulf and fishing. Loved it. Lived right on the river in New Port Richey.


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !-- I started gearing up when Texas had changes on the agenda !--- Come November  I'll be in a good place  for any change !--- I live in a resort area and there's a beach a half mile away-- - I have to say that the possibilities have not escaped me !--


----------



## Keef

I pretty much see the writing on the wall !-- They not gonna let me participate in the legal market because I won't have the buy in money which shouldn't be a requirement anyway !---So they make it legal for some to grow and sale and place a big fine on any caught participating in the "Grey Area " !--- If they put at 5 or 10 thousand dollar fine on any exercising the freedom of the open market !-- I will put the fine money up and do what I'm gonna do anyway !-- Still gotta catch me and I'm not gonna make it easy !--


----------



## Keef

So I'm stoned and yakkity! -- What else I saw written on the wall is they gonna ban smoking weed in public places !-- They gonna need my hash oil cartridges for public use and maybe some bud for later !--I'll have that  too !---  I done this back in the day !--I know how to insulate myself !-- I'm not allowed to do that right  now !--Not by the law !-- but by D.D.! --It's  just that I spent a lot money on weed over the years and I'd like some of it back !


----------



## Rosebud

I am changing my stance on not liking texas...too many of you guys are from there, it can't be as bad as I think. 
I forgot I didn't like az..lol   it is all politics with me. I am starting over, i like all states but idaho.

I would love to see Georgia..


----------



## Keef

BPU-X-B.B. is  still not finished but she nice ! 

View attachment 20160721_151434.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...e-than-drinking-scientist-claims-9271010.html


----------



## Rosebud

Here ya go keef.http://massroots.com/blog/these-marijuana-strains-are-the-most-expensive-in-the-world


----------



## umbra

Keef, she is looking pretty damn sexy. The color is coming thru. Nice job my friend.


----------



## Keef

She about to get frosty still got at least a week maybe more !-- She a good producer too !-- Love the smell !
I got more learning to do but I'm getting there !--

Hopper --Iffen U took a gallon of wine and reduced it to one Fifth how much could U drink a day ?-- Whoa ! --That's potent !--

Umbra -- Prove my point !-- If U had two identical samples of the same weed and asked people to pick thier favorite and they believed that they knew which one was better than the other --They pick it as better almost everytime !-- So how U build a legend ?


----------



## Keef

Think anything will live !-- Mut. B.B. means they have been treated !-- U can pick out what's left from the first time --The one by the access plug might just live !-- The greener ones are showing some strangeness at the grow point ---so maybe !-- That Zombie Juice is some potent stuff !


----------



## Keef

Maybe the pic? 

View attachment 20160721_161226.jpg


----------



## umbra

the mutant trait with the cwo is a crinkle leaf. Mine all have it.


----------



## mrcane

Yo Keef you are on a roll bud ,that BPU X BB looking fine..soon as I get back i will be cloning the snot out of mine...


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice color in those buds Keef. Kool.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Keef that bud is looking good.  I'm praying, I get some action like that on the Aurrora's.


----------



## Keef

I didn't notice the color till U guys said something !-- Had to go look and see if it was just the light !--It's got some color !--- 
Umbra all I can do is put anything strange under a microscope  but at the end of the day the pipe don't lie !-- Those expensive seed U directed me too ? --- If I can buy them anyone can so I want something unique !--I got to make it myself !--- I only got to win once !
D.D.headed home !---


----------



## ness

Does anyone know if MA or NH is a legal State?


----------



## mrcane

Headed to an advanced Tai Chi class..better get little more this papaya down.....stay High ya'll stay high...Yep:48:


----------



## Keef

Evening Ness !-- I got seed from that very girl coming your way soon !--


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Cane are you going away for a while or just a day trip? I hope you have fun. I think it is going to start getting hot here. I am starting to tie the girls down.. I better get out there before the sun is too hot for me.
> 
> Ness, i don't know what to tell you about the beneficials. If you have bugs you need to know what bugs. And the nematodes are for soil dwelling insects, not like spider mites. The beneficials will just knock down the herd of bad bugs, it won't make them all leave. Tell me what bugs you want to fight.
> 
> DD, thinking about you. Mossy, you talking texas?


 
Rose, I have no bugs yet.  I just want to be prepared.  Can, I put beneficials and nematodes in the frig. until I need them?  It scary.  I think at least I'll get Lady Bugs.  :48:


----------



## Keef

I don't know what to think about this Bubblicious ---Bud smells like fuel oil to me !-- I got no idea how it'll smoke but Trips tapped that too !-- I got blueberry diesel oil seed ?


----------



## ness

Keef, that is great, would they be ready to sprout, or do they need to age.  I just have the unknown growing in the bathroom.  As, soon as, I figure out what I'm going to do with her, I can starts some more seeds.  :48:


----------



## ness

Well, super is calling.  You, peeps, have a High Night. :48:


----------



## Keef

Just depends on when U need them Ness !-- Another week or so drying then a week or so in the fridge they should be !-- You'll have enough to pop a few and see if they germ if they don't put the seed back in the fridge for another week or so and try again !--- I gots another thing or 2 that are ready to plant !-- I get D.D. to help me pick U out some seed !


----------



## Keef

This is round 2 between me and the GDP !-- There's one up and U can see another sprout in the hole !-- I'm not sure what that thing next to it is but I think someone might a slipped me an auto !-- Grow it out and see ! 

View attachment 20160721_173903_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

One last pic !-- These Clones about to kick it !-- I can't grow them big as U guys but I'll flip the grow room in maybe 2 weeks !-- The line up !-- 4-5 plants per box !-- 3 boxes of Bubblicious -- A box of BPU-X-B.B.  --A box of White Widow and a box to do some sexing in before moving crowded plants into that box !-- There's  a hash oil extractor  on the line if this cycle goes off well ! -- I need to start planning the next cycle now ! Cloning that mutation on that GG#4 might not have been the best idea !-- We'll see! -- Bubblicious clones easy but that fuel oil smell --I don't know !-- 

View attachment 20160721_175536.jpg


----------



## umbra

ness said:


> Does anyone know if MA or NH is a legal State?


 MA is a mmj state, not legal as in recreational.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness don't order those beneficial bugs until U need them !- The nematodes will keep in the fridge a couple weeks !--U mix with water and spray them on the soil !-- Once a year should do it if U do it every year !-- The lady bugs will probably help U in the fall when plants are in bloom to eat bad bugs !-- Those beneficial mites I haven't used yet but first sign of the borg (spidermites) (spit!-spit!) and I order me some ! Got the last of the clones from weak plants killed by the root aphids will be gone with this cycle and everything else is coming back nicely !


----------



## Keef

D.D. locked the keys to the rental car in it at a gas station somewhere between here and there -- waiting on a locksmith !--She bout ready to cry !-


----------



## umbra

some days are harder than others, sorry DD is having a bad day


----------



## Keef

I got her home Umbra !-- Been a hard day !


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> MA is a mmj state, not legal as in recreational.


   I believe that mmj is decriminalized??in Ma...:confused2:
     I know that it is legal here So....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> D.D. locked the keys to the rental car in it at a gas station somewhere between here and there -- waiting on a locksmith !--She bout ready to cry !-



Don't cry DD...your night in shining armor is on his way...
Good job buddy....


----------



## DirtyDiana

I made it, but I'm beat. Hope I can work tomorrow. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468703882669.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef, one of my Bubblicious last time took on a peachy smell.       This last one I have has some funky smell I just can't place yet.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning peeps.  D. D. Glad you survived the crisis.  danged old auto locks, anyway!

Toke up and rest up!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time for an extended Wake and Bake !--  Ugh!--Stuff hurts !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning,
Just got caught up with you chatty peeps. Keef, that was a nice bud you got there, i know you will enjoy smoking that.  DD, sorry... I hope you get to rest, but do you have to go to work tonight? I am thinking of you kiddo. You have had a hard few days.

We had 94 yesterday and it is cloudy and windy today.. Need to do some garden stuff. Tie down the SS Haze.  

Had the pneumonia shot and wednesday and got sick that night with a fever... i really hate being this delicate flower... sheesh.

Let us all have a good day.. with plenty to smoke and plenty to do.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose -- D.D. got 3 -12s  in row starting tonight !-- Glad she got to see her sister and Cousin !-- D.D.'s sister loves plants and has a green thumb !-- She got no idea we grow weed !-- She doesn't smoke anymore because of drug test !-- When the law changes Keef gonna teach her to grow weed !-- She struggles and weed can fix that !
I know water pharmers usually change thier Res. every couple weeks or so !-- That BPU-X-B.B. been in the same nute solution since it went to bloom !-- I top it off once a week or so and they drink a lot but I put them in fresh nute solution when they go to bloom and top it off till they finish !-- Don't seem to be a problem !
What up Nick I missed U up there !


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning ofc walked into my first medical dispensary yesterday couldn't walk in the back room where they sell it without a card but just asked if I could by a t-shirt  they where out of shirts but I'll say this the smell was amazing.You peeps in the free states never take it for granted how lucky you are..Right Keef.!! Lol..Suppose to be 114 here today .They say dry heat here I say yes OK.


----------



## Keef

Mossy -I have a dream about how it should be but I never been in one !-- Must be cool !-- They got a hydro store in town that has a border line commercial saying come down and let Mary Jane teach U how to grow your own "Vegetables "-- U couldn't make me go in that store !-- I know a Po-Po trap when I see one !


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Hey Mossy, here in the Central Valley they don't like the brick and mortar store fronts much, they have delivery services and you don't get that smell or vibe from a store. You get a text message when the guy is out in front of your house and you meet me in his car. He usually only has your medicine and nothing else. There are dispensaries popping up, but they die just as quickly. There are 2 new shops that have opened within the last week. They are on weedmaps and their inventory is much better than most of the others. As Nov gets closer and Cali gets closer to recreational legalization, there is likely going to be an increase in dispensaries. I have been in a couple of places that were sketchy to say the least.


----------



## Rosebud

The first dispensary i went into was in Seattle, it was the most fun ever. they had all canna related glossy bud shots and books of bud... it was more fun than nordstrom, i said at the time. Haven't been to nordstrom since i started growing pot... anyway, it  was very fun, the guys in the back room were fun too.. And it did smell heavenly. That was 7 years ago and now the ones here are very slick and not fun. The pot now isn't that great in the packages..


----------



## mossycrew479

Hey umbra yea they have that coming here in November too that's why I'm looking at houses in the next two weeks.Says you will be able to grow 6 plants per adult 12 per house hold won't need to go to the shops I'll grow my own medicine.Might need all your help when I fire up the grow rooms


----------



## Rosebud

We are here for you mossy.


----------



## Keef

Probably not as sketchy as buying weed in an alley Umbra !-- I know sketchy but I don't like it ! 
Pharm is still alive this morning !--That's  always a good thing !-
Rose I had 4 of 4 Nurse Larry seed come up and yesterday I got clumsy and broke the stem on one !-- Is there a certain pheno I should look for ? -- It is Larry OG -x-Medicine Woman right ? 
 Dog -- I'm still looking for U some syringes to measure nutes !-- Didn't find my box of old medical supplies !
I used to use the rubber tourniquets to make sling shots !


----------



## Keef

When U ready let us know !-- That's  6 plants they can find right ?--


----------



## Keef

This be my White Widow she turns 3 years old first of August !-- No sign of my girl slowing down anytime soon !-- 

View attachment 20160722_102108.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Busy have the nephew working...
Let's puff one...........:48:..... 

View attachment 20160722_084037.jpg


----------



## Keef

I like what U doing there Cane !-- I have a garage door with about the same amount of room on the side !-- It just gets too hot out there !--
Hey I been wondering if I could slowly acclimate some of those aquarium cleaner fish to the pH in my boxes !-- Any idea if any fish could live at 5.8--6.2 ?


----------



## mossycrew479

Yea Keef have to be in a lockable room but I'm ok with that.Yes Rose I'll need all your help. Oh yea by the way nice buds Keef beautiful color in them


----------



## Keef

Fish eat plant waste and keep my boxes clean so I only have to top off !-- I could feed them too  if I had to !
Fish **** would make good fertilizer wouldn't it ?-! -- I wonder if with fish I could eliminate nutes ?--Aquaculture ?


----------



## Keef

I'll put U some seed to her aside if U want Mossy !--  My boy fertilized more than just the limb I put his pollen on !-- Trips was a good proven father -I bred him several times !-- He dead now !-- but he left me a sack of seed !--Bastid !
Rose how's them girls handling the bondage?  -- I know ya'll call it LST ( Low Stress Training ) -- I didn't know there was a name for it !-- Down here we " Lean Them Over "-- One year I grew on a fence line and that Christmas Tree shape would be seen easily !--So I tie the top to a brick and let the weight lean them over !


----------



## mrcane

Yeah fish ****..
Have to head to the bone crusher..put the back in...


----------



## WeedHopper

There was someone on here once trying to grow in an Aquarium. Cant remember what happened. Only problem i see is the fish will have no light at all. Not sure how that would work for them. Maybe a bottom feeder like a catfish or something,,but even they like some light. Nutes would kill the fish,,so it would have to be an  organic grow.


----------



## Keef

It would be hard to find the balance for the fish and the plants !-- May not be a place they can both survive !
Maybe I'll get high and sacrifice some goldfish !--Wait I'm high now !-- Lots of people might do a lot of research and even some math to find out !-- I throw some in and see what happens !-- No root eating fish !-- I guess I could ask the aquarium guy ?-- As I found out in aero there is not a lot of info about stuff like this !


----------



## Keef

I got no nutes in my fresh cut box !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, Panama red broke from the lst.. taped her back up and will try a little less pressure. She is so sativa that her limbs are small and break easily, not like our big hybrid plants. There is no bending her over with a brick. lol

The medicine woman is a beautiful plant... the larry just grows straight up and not so pretty. He has good genetics as far as a high thc plant. When you get them going i will show you a MW... 

Cane, good luck at the DC.. hope he/she helps.


----------



## WeedHopper

Plants and fish do thrive together,,just not sure how Weed would do.


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C...Busy have the nephew working...
> Let's puff one...........:48:.....


Cane looking good.  It Giving me idea's.  :48:


----------



## ness

After noon OFC.  Slow start this morning.  Another hot day.  Plants are thriving as of now.


----------



## Keef

Rose I got 3 Nurse Larry plants up and moved to aero ! --They about to put on thier first set of true leaves --Wee little babies !

Hey we can all agree --I need to be supervised ?--- I'm not telling on myself but I was unsupervised so it ain't my fault !--- When U get seed wet there's no taking it back !--


----------



## Keef

Ya'll don't understand that it takes me a while to bring a girl online !--  After I got them big enough to sex --I pull them back into veg and start taking clones !-- When I have rooted clones in veg. Then I can grow them up big enough then I can send the original back to bloom !-- So when I plant a new seed variety --I just want one good representative of each variety! -- Speaking of fish if I had a single feminized Moby D-i-c-k seed --I would plant it !-- That thing called Bubba Mamma ? -- I'd probably plant 4 of those to get my girl ! --Auto censor got me on the Moby **** - so I went around it !


----------



## Rosebud

That thing called bubba mama is going to be special. Grow it and save me a clone please Keef?

Hi yarddog, i see yo down there. hope your day is good.


----------



## Keef

Hey I want to show the Prohibition state brothers and sisters what's come to your state one day !-- These are e-cig cartridges that come full of hash oil !-- CO2 hash oil is da bomb !-- Most good weed is close to 20% THC -- The hash oil in these cartridges can be 70+% THC !-- Not much smell !-- Anyway I got a couple empties to show U !---NICE !!
This is why I'm spending $3,500 for a machine that makes that !-- Goes from the CO2 extractor  right into the cartridges ! 

View attachment 20160722_133440.jpg


----------



## Keef

Will do Rose !-- I'll take good care of it !


----------



## DirtyDiana

My heart feels like it weighs a ton.  On a good note,  Rex (my cuz) is doing fair. He got a trach & feeding tube On Tues afternoon & was already talking & got to drink liquids while we were there on wed.  Unfortunately,  they plan to send him home with nurses or on hospice. That's what he really wants-- just to go home. BUT, he lives with my sister & she lives in a 2 bedroom mobile that should be torn down cause it's in bad shape.  Those bad storms & rain ripped most of the corrugated tin roof off, leaving the mobile home roof exposed.  Now, she has numerous leaks & mold that's starting to grow in the ceiling & walls. Not the best environment for 2 immune comprised people! Sorry to dump all this on you guys-- I know you can't fix it! I just need to talk about it.  Keef just shuts down cause it's too much for him. So, I sit in anguish alone.  Thanks for giving me a place to pour out my heart.


----------



## mrcane

Sorry DD hope that things get better...
Me i am packing up...going lite.....
Leave Sunday truck Camp then hit the ground Monday morning......:48:...... 

View attachment 1469220135352-739318419.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh DD, I swear the older we get the harder it gets. I am sorry you have a heavy heart. We love you and are on your side. I am sorry for your sisters situation.

Mr Cane, have fun, where ya going? our state?


----------



## WeedHopper

I totally understand DD. My Mom is fighting cancer.  She also is home with Hospice. She said she will send them packing some day. I believe her.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. I have rendered first aid to D.D. !-- I performed a miracle !-- Wine ? ---Not Wine !-- What do U call what was wine but will now beat you down like a redheaded stepchild ? --That is potent !-- I tasted it !-- I'm thinking if I lit a match to it --Might burn !--  She sampling it for me !-- Little dab'll do !


----------



## ness

Sorry, D.D., about your sister.  Take Care. :48:


----------



## ness

Keef, you out there?  I'm just ready to lite up a bowl. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Lazy Day for me, took the day off.  Well, I tended to the plants and the dogs.  And, going to have left over's tonight.


----------



## umbra

DD ... the hardest part is you can't do anything...it's already too late.


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- Ness I'm here !-- We trying to decide on supper tonight !--I got D.D. to stay home from work !-- It wasn't safe for her or her patients !-- I'm administering anesthesia !-- Cannacaps -- a big pipe and some of that peach or coconut fire water !-- I make it painless !


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> I totally understand DD. My Mom is fighting cancer.  She also is home with Hospice. She said she will send them packing some day. I believe her.



Cane, I have to believe that! He is so very special to us. Believe me, when the time is right, I'll be hooking him up with real medicine!  In the meantime, I wait for the good drugs we have available to keep him going til he can finally get some real stuff! It surely hurts us all!


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> DD ... the hardest part is you can't do anything...it's already too late.



I know you're probably right, but I guess we all have to give up in our I on  time.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just sayn'.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469071220671.jpg


----------



## Keef

Where's Nick been today I don't remember seeing a post but I do get a little lit sometimes !--- Anyway --Nick U was ever so right about cold brewing !-- Thanks !--- I haven't tested proof yet but got to be close to 100 proof !--I did it with a gallon of Peach and a gallon of Coconut wine !-- No muss !-- No fuss !-- Knocked D.D. da hell out !


----------



## yarddog

Hello rose.    My day was great.  I finished a 6 month job on a truck.     My spirit was flying with the eagles when that truck left!!!   What a load off.     Got the front end out from under my car,should be able to knock that out Saturday.  It will be nice to have a car to drive again.    The motorcycle gets old fast.   I might be able to come home from work next week and not turn any wrenches at home.    Oh, it's been so long since I had spare time.   I don't even know what that means anymore.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Dog !--


----------



## umbra

DD, I know there isn't much I can say to help. I watched my mother go thru cancer. She never wanted to go to hospice. She didn't want to die surrounded by death. Even with brain cancer she was clear minded enough to refuse IV, and in doing so hospice refused to take her. First she lived with my oldest sister, it destroyed my sister's shaky marriage. My mother moved in with my other sister next. It also destroyed her marriage. Next she moved in with me. She would beg me every day to kill her. It wasn't an easy road to walk. Just know as you go thru your daily routine, you don't walk this road alone.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Oh DD, I swear the older we get the harder it gets. I am sorry you have a heavy heart. We love you and are on your side. I am sorry for your sisters situation.
> 
> Mr Cane, have fun, where ya going? our state?


......Thanks Rose,We are going into the Olympic mountains..it will be a beautiful rain forest hike...Looks like a week of gorgeous weather...a little to nice for hiking and fishing...say it could hit 82...that is HOT here....
Well I'm Puffing a fatty before bed....yep:48:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  :spit: and :bong2: Have a nice day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all. Nes, I have had my coffee and will join you for a smoke..

YD, i am glad you got that long job finished.You work very very hard. I hope you get the car going very soon and you can take a break. You are a good guy YD.

DD, is your cousin needing oil? Man, i need another harvest..  He is very special to you and i am sorry. 

Umbra, after your mom's story, i think i will start  an end of life pill stash. That is weird about your hospice story. At our hospice they don't give fluids, your there to die.. They were so wonderful, i was there 6 weeks with my mom. But she was 93 and needed to leave this world. I ask for an aspirin for her and they brought morphine.. lol, i said, no, an aspirin will work. She had never had a drug in her life.  That is a horrible story about your sisters marriages and your mom.. was she a handful? Life is so hard sometimes. 

Cane have fun in the most beautiful place in the world. You have a plant caregiver while you are gone?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Light'm up !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Keef!, St Nick, My buddy WH, all ya all. Umbra when you get up, i say good morning.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Hopes yall have a wounderful day.
Hospice must be different here. My Mom only see's them couple times a week.  They check her and leave. We could have used Home Health Care, ,but Medicare doesnt pay 100% with them,,,Hospice is paid 100%by Medicare. Plus they can get anything you need realy fast,,,,,.  Beds ,,machines or meds. My Mom is not on pain Meds. She takes anxiety medicine. We have no clue how long she has because she will not do a scan.Says she doesnt want to know. Her blood work came back good. They gave her very high doses of Chemotherapy and Radiation.  It could be in remission or not,,we dont know but she feels good and is eating everything in site. One day at a time is what we are doing.


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Rose, thank you. I have thought the same thing about an end of life pill. My mother's death was a long time ago and how we handle death has changed. Hospice isn't what it used to be and...my mother was quite the handful when she was alive, and when she was dying she had her own ideas about what it should or shouldn't be. She believed she should have the right to pick how and when she died. Kind of hard to argue with that. She believed that funerals are for the living and not the dead. So she was cremated in a cardboard box and her ashes placed in an urn and placed in an unmarked grave.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Rose !-- D.D. be sleeping and working the next 2 days -- I'll let her know U guys are thinking about her !--Thanks !-- Once the shock wears off and she can back off and try to take in the whole picture we'll figure out something !-- Another couple months I coulda made him oil !-- I think we need to give it a few days and see what happens !-- Then we'll come up with a plan ! -- If he's  able to come home I'll find him something !-- Even my caps would help !-- Personally -- I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !--This ain't over the fight just started !-- Thank U Texas !-- I'll go to jail for doing the right thing --no problem ! -- I'm gonna find a way to hook the Cuz up !-- Time to work !


----------



## Keef

I feel the same way your mom did about some of those things Umbra !-- Maybe I'm strange but I don't think much about the end of my life !--- It's  not that I'm afraid of dying but I'm not making plans for it! -- Like Sarge told me when I was a young soldier !-- He said --Dying is easy !--Living is the hard part!


----------



## Rosebud

Who said, I am not afraid to die, i just don't want to be there when it happens? 

Umbra, that makes me kinda sad an unmarked grave for a woman that left you as a legacy.  

Keef, does he want oil? DD's cousin?

My 40 year old son just asked me to go to the farmers market with him now. I didn't really want to go, tired, i am, but with all this talk of dying, i think I will go pick him up and we will go.. Never know how long we have right?  Maybe more coffee will help.  You guys carry on with out me.


----------



## WeedHopper

I know one thing,,,ppl need to be cremated and stop wasting precious land with dead decaying bodies. Its just crazy. Even if you believe in resurrection, ,,i mean really,,ya want to walk around looking like crap and smelling. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm not gonna be in there anymore so I don't care what they do with the body !-- 

About weed ? --- I haven't grown a high CBD variety before  but sometimes life puts U in a place where things come together like life is pushing U in a certain direction !-- I bout got this genetic doubling down !-I believe I have been successful at creating a BPU-X-B.B. tetraploid !- - Could be my Frankenplant  -- maybe not ! 
No one even knows what compounds a high CBD tetraploid would produce !--- Life is insisting I do this !--
Life also said I should stay high most times !


----------



## Keef

Hey guys Umbra bred this BPU-X-B.B. and I ask him help me name the tetra I made from it !-- He came up with a good one but I'm trying to keep an open mind ---He says what about --B.B. King ? -- He caught me off guard but what ya'll think ? -- I'm just not sure yet !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Where's Nick been today I don't remember seeing a post but I do get a little lit sometimes !--- Anyway --Nick U was ever so right about cold brewing !-- Thanks !--- I haven't tested proof yet but got to be close to 100 proof !--I did it with a gallon of Peach and a gallon of Coconut wine !-- No muss !-- No fuss !-- Knocked D.D. da hell out !



Hey bud, glad I could share a little 'country tech' ! Just a different way of getting to the same results.  Still has a bit of the wines flavor though right?  We (meaning my grandpa) would squeeze cider from our own apples and he made applejack.  Freezing off as he called it would yield about 80 proof.  Get me going sometime about making true mountain pie, which is what a lot of people copy by making 'apple pie'.

Sometimes I don't post much because my internet connection blows like the wind.  I get frustrated when I lose a post, you know how it goes.:48:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Who said, I am not afraid to die, i just don't want to be there when it happens?
> 
> Umbra, that makes me kinda sad an unmarked grave for a woman that left you as a legacy.
> 
> Keef, does he want oil? DD's cousin?
> 
> My 40 year old son just asked me to go to the farmers market with him now. I didn't really want to go, tired, i am, but with all this talk of dying, i think I will go pick him up and we will go.. Never know how long we have right?  Maybe more coffee will help.  You guys carry on with out me.



Rose, she did the unmarked grave because she wanted people to celebrate her life and not mourn her death. Her legacy was her life and all the people that she touched.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sounds like my Mom Umbra. She is always thinking of everyone else. My Mom also wants to be Cremated and no Funeral. She hates Funerals,,,says they are morbid and ridiculous.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef you got Frankenstein yet? Crazy Bastage. DD needs to keep an eye on you,,even when shes sleeping. lol


----------



## Keef

No more talk of death it's depressing !
Nick I froze till I could get no more ice !-- It has the essence of the fruit but absolutely no sugar !-- I did a fruit juice reduction and added about 10% ! -- Really rounded it out nicely !-- Got 3 gallons of Blueberry and 3 gallons of Strawberry working !-- I'll be setting that room up for a grow /brew room !-- May not give me 2,000 ppms of CO2 but there will be more for the plants !

I 'm on seed watch !--They'll  be up before U know it !---I Got to find Rose a Bubba Mamma girl !


----------



## St_Nick

Waiting, still waiting,,,,,,,,, 

View attachment WIN_20160723_11_13_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## umbra

I know a couple of home brewers who do high specific gravity beers that freeze the beer and remove the water content. These distillers in Camden, NJ do beer as their mash for single batch whiskeys.


----------



## umbra

Nick, what is the strain.


----------



## Keef

Looks like I got something Hopper !-- but I got it in a  bracket now !--I know what strength kills them all and what strength is not strong enough to kill any !-- I think I got one but that's  not enough !-- It's  learning the skill that is most important to me !-- I'm pretty sure that with the genetics I got to work with one of my girls give me the Monster I'm after !--- 30+ Years later and the Legend of UBC Chemo is alive and well and no body is even sure who made it  or find a true cut !-- I want to make me one like that ! -- Except I'll won't let them forget who made it !-- Working under threat of jail with pickle jars in the belly of the beast during prohibition  ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Deep thoughts...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469286944352.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice Nick --The waiting is the hardest part !


----------



## St_Nick

It's from seeds I brought back from overseas in the late 70's.  Was supposed to be original Thai genetics.  It is currently at day 86 and might be finished by 95 but I'm not guaranteeing anything.  The only reason I still have it is I gave a bunch of seeds to a buddy who kept it going. I think she bred it back on itself a time or two.

I still say being a U.S. sailor was the best way to import good weed.:joint4:


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> DD, I know there isn't much I can say to help. I watched my mother go thru cancer. She never wanted to go to hospice. She didn't want to die surrounded by death. Even with brain cancer she was clear minded enough to refuse IV, and in doing so hospice refused to take her. First she lived with my oldest sister, it destroyed my sister's shaky marriage. My mother moved in with my other sister next. It also destroyed her marriage. Next she moved in with me. She would beg me every day to kill her. It wasn't an easy road to walk. Just know as you go thru your daily routine, you don't walk this road alone.



Thanks for your thoughts Umbra & all of you guys.   I hate seeing my sister hurt so bad over this. Life has always been hard for her. People can't understand why she would live in a mobile home  that's falling apart & leaking everywhere, but what can you do on $300 a week?  If i could, I would tear that place down & put her a decent one there. I have a brother in construction, but he's too busy!! Sorry to bum you all out--  thanks for letting me vent.  The idea of working tonight is killing me. I would prefer to hide in bed for about a week!  Maybe a little smoke will lift my spirits.  As the Hopper says, puff, puff, pass, pass!


----------



## St_Nick

Hey 'der Di, in your case it's puff puff,,,, puff puff,,,,,,,,, puff and pass! 

This'll lift yer spirits!:48:


----------



## Keef

Hooked her up with some caps ! --She gonna live !-- See If I can keep her home tonight !-- 
Nick I got U seed to 4 or more varieties right now !-- I may send them sooner rather than later !-- Ask around I'm slow but I get it done eventually! -- I was digging around in my seed bag and found a few seed I had forgotten I had !-- I think I'll split some with  U and Ness !-- They all fine varieties ! 
Dam that's  good weed !


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra, when we make a special whisky, we strain off the mash and distill the resulting"beer".


----------



## St_Nick

Keef , I appreciate you keeping me in mind.


----------



## Keef

No problem Nick !-- but I'm slow !


----------



## Keef

I know Rose don't like us talking about liquor but I enjoy the process itself !--It's  kinda like being addicted to growing weed !--- What is this stuff I made called ?- It sure as hell ain't wine any more !--Brandy is grape condensed grape wine !-- This stuff is at least 80 + proof !--It's  not whiskey !--It's not Rum or Vodka !--  Just fruit juice and yeast !--Got me thinking about one of those 8 gallon oak kegs !-- Age this awhile it is gonna be smooth !-- One day soon I'll be having Blueberry Blast -2 ways ---In a pipe and a bottle !


----------



## yarddog

Wow you guys been talking it up.   St Nick that's cool you have the same genetics after so long.     
Messed up and got stoned me and Mrs dog stopped by a waffle house and I stuffed my self with a double waffle with coffee.     This big dude with a pony tail had a little girl with him.    She was maybe 6, he was a softy type.   Not scary, lol just a regular person.  Poor guy couldn't get his old truck to start.     When we paid and left I walked over and his battery terminal was broken.  He had no idea what to do, he was worried I was going to get shocked.    I just smiled a little and told him I'd be careful.   Got him fired up and pointed to a parts store.   
I feel so thankful of my skills I have.   I am able to help people sometimes.      It's the small things that make a difference.  
The look of relief when we shook hands made me feel better than money ever could.


----------



## Keef

I think U deserve another hit or 2 for that Dog !-- It does feel good to help others !--


----------



## St_Nick

I call it hillbilly hooch or just hooch for every day.  You using fresh fruit to start?


----------



## St_Nick

When you do a screen of green, how long do you typically veg before flipping and do you continue to tuck during stretch?


----------



## Keef

Nick I found it a lot easier to use fruit juice --(fruit juice concentrate ,water and sugar ) -- I got a nice strain of wine yeast too !-- I thought I would just start making Christmas presents early !-- Growing weed  making fruit firewater at the beach ? -- Life could be worse !


----------



## Keef

I did a SOG rotation for awhile !-- Hippie used to wind them around as he tucked  -- Seems he used to flip when he had the screen about 1/2 full for a sativa and 3/4 full for an indica !-- Best my feeble mind can drag up anyway !-- I think he kept tucking anything sticking up until the screen was full !-- Nothing but bud sticking up !


----------



## St_Nick

Join me in a doobie? 

View attachment IMG_20160723_144709.jpg


----------



## Keef

Found my weakness !--Might as well take another toke but I'm pretty lit already Nick !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Man, Dog, wish you could help with my problems!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Righgghhht..........  I mean, call first beeches! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469300500156.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's hell hot out there !--Beach water is 89 degrees !--- Surfs up !-- So is the bacteria count !-- We so set up for a red tide bloom this year !--Don't forget hurricane season coming up and they do love some warm water !-- I'm not sure New Orleans could handle another Katrina !----I can't !--- One hits anywhere near here ? --The place is  toast !-- Anything even looks like it might come here ? --We bug out !-- Got good insurance and we just build a new house our way !-- Nothing is permanent in this world !-- 
Yo Dog --Can U come fix my car ?---How many times U heard that ?


----------



## Keef

My car isn't broken Dog !-- Besides I got my own way of fixing anything major !-- I just drive it down a boat ramp into the bay and say Oops !--Call the insurance company !


----------



## WeedHopper

Destin Florida is Beautiful and no Bacteria.
https://www.google.com/search?q=des...X&ved=0ahUKEwjnnsnJqorOAhUBFGMKHRsqCPwQsAQINg


----------



## umbra

Nick, I have a friend from high school who lives in Thailand. I got him to send me a few things, but the 14 to 16 week flowering is way too long for me.


----------



## Keef

When we lived in Hammond La. we vacationed at Orange Beach Alabama !-- It's  nice too !--  I'm just one one of the Texas barrier islands that stretch along the coast !-- What happens usually later in the year when conditions are right is we have a pretty constant on shore wind that piles water up in the bay preventing proper circulation !-- There has only been a couple of bad blooms in over a decade we been here !-- I like being close to a long wild beach too !-- Ain't no body rakes it !--Got maybe 30 miles of nothing but nature !--and Coyotes --both the human and animal kind  !--


----------



## WeedHopper

They had some bad **** happening down in south Florida. They said it smelled real bad and was killing Manatees.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I ordered some beans. An extractors wet dream of terps and flavors...Crockett Family's sour banana sherbet and Archive's Oregon Lemons.


----------



## Keef

Sounds tasty Umbra !

Hopper I apologize! -- I might have just shut your Found Jesus thread down !-- I only asked questions !!- Anyway I'm sorry !!-- I couldn't help myself !-- I'm brain damaged U know !


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Nick, I have a friend from high school who lives in Thailand. I got him to send me a few things, but the 14 to 16 week flowering is way too long for me.



Yeah, I'm pretty much over it.  I'd love to have a sativa that finished in a decent time .


----------



## Rosebud

That is bull keef. You couldn't help yourself. who buys that baloney.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Oregon Lemon --Sour Banana Sherbet! -- Is there nothing we can't do with this plant ?-- Might be wise to start thinking about terepenes and flavors !-- Some see the Green Wave and think I'll grow weed and get rich !-- Don't work that way !-- There's so many niches within that green wave !-- It can be hard to see he forest because of the trees !-- We got to specialize !--


----------



## Keef

He started it Rose I just responded with questions !


----------



## Keef

And pointed out the rules !


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much over it.  I'd love to have a sativa that finished in a decent time .



Then you gonna like BB King. Mind soaring sativa with pain killing indica bottom. In 8 to 9 weeks


----------



## WeedHopper

Hummmm,,,wounder what Weedhopper is gonna do. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Yap..yap..yap....:rofl:
   Just back from Tai Chi in the park..picked up 5gals of compost tea and a million nematodes..and applied
Rose my neighbor is getting pretty good at this growing stuff..he is a Marine with a pit bull, they stand a great watch...
        Smoke break.....:48:.....


----------



## mrcane

Yeah Hopper I 'm in......:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## Keef

Umbra I was looking at my youngest plant in bloom and I don't think they too far along for what I want to do !--- I need them in that rapid growing stretch !-- I haven't read of anyone inducing polyploidy this way on weed !-- I had trouble getting my juice absorbed evenly with seed !-- I'm also far away from the formula but there is no reason for it not to work and the way I hit the bullseye is with a shotgun blast approach !- B.B.King it is then ?---BPU-X-B.B. -x- Keef !


----------



## Keef

I promise to be good Rose !-- Sorry !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Sounds tasty Umbra !
> 
> Hopper I apologize! -- I might have just shut your Found Jesus thread down !-- I only asked questions !!- Anyway I'm sorry !!-- I couldn't help myself !-- I'm brain damaged U know !



You just saved me the trouble Brother Keef cause i was about to say even worse. So i thank you for doing it for me. Knew i liked my Little Brother Keefer, ,even ifen he is crazy. 
Dangit Rose ya didnt give me time to pop off......Lol


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Hummmm,,,wounder what Weedhopper is gonna do. Yehaaaaaaaaa


That can only mean 1 thing, your grand daughter is with her parents. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## St_Nick

WeedHopper said:


> Hummmm,,,wounder what Weedhopper is gonna do. Yehaaaaaaaaa



I think I'll just join you


----------



## Keef

I should have more control Hopper ! -- I guess there's somethings I am --and-- somethings I'm not !-- 
I convinced D.D. to call in sick tonight but they put her on call instead !-- She's still not stable enough to be taking care of babies !-- This took a lot out of her !


----------



## St_Nick

Nicks being bad. I'm watching Kate Upton videos.  Bad Nick! Bad!


----------



## Keef

It's  happening around here !-- Sitting around getting high watching the robot vacuum work !-- Ya'll gotta try this coconut stuff !-- I don't drink anymore but if I did I'd drink this !-- Sipping liquor though !-- Powerful stuff !-- D.D. like it that's all that matters to me !--


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> That can only mean 1 thing, your grand daughter is with her parents. Enjoy my friend.



Yep,,they picked her up earlier.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Rolling a fatty, mama just came home and she wanta smoke....
  Headed into the mountains tomorrow Have a couple nice cane fly rods packed up....


----------



## St_Nick

I'm going to pan sear a steak and back it up with a dos XX.  Or a yuengling. Have to see which is in the fridge.


----------



## Keef

Yo Cane --That's  the second time U said !---U was going fly fishing !---What kinda bait ya'll use and how big is these flies !--Scares me !


----------



## ness

Hello everyone.  Cane have a good trip.  I woke up late today and thought is was early.  When, I got around to looking at the clock.  It was 4:53.   So, I decide to take it easy.  Like to do my chores in the morning.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> I'm going to pan sear a steak and back it up with a dos XX.  Or a yuengling. Have to see which is in the fridge.



Yeah yuengling was a local beer before moving to Cali. They don't ship it out here.


----------



## mrcane

Flies??? 

View attachment 14693170726021904176911.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nice selection Cane !--I'll go out on a limb and say I bet U tied at least some of them !-- Because U can't help it !-- I think U woulda had to try your hand at it !-- I hope they got a barb !


----------



## mrcane

Keef tied them all....all barbless..will be fished for the elusive summer run steelhead...


----------



## Keef

I'm more of a trot line-- sit by the fire ,get high and go check the lines every few hours kinda guy !--Even better let me get my cast net --Let's  pick out our limit and go home ! --No barb ? --That's  just wrong !-- I figured U tied them all !-- Nice work !-- 
Go catch that fish that when he bat his eyes ---He slosh water up on both banks !


----------



## Keef

Umbra that Oregon Lemons sounds tasty !-- I was liking some stuff I saw at Archive Seed !--


----------



## umbra

NCH grew out Archive's bazooka joe and golden ticket, both were fire and he won't grow them again because they went 10 weeks. He stays with 8 week strains or less.


----------



## Keef

I can understand that Umbra !-- I want around a 60 day finisher too !-- They ever let us grow outside down here and I have a place to do it ---I'd grow some of those long time sativas !-- Plant them early and drag some Christmas trees outside in mid April -- They finish in Croptober !-- Have to put my spikes on to climb up and top them ! --Use a chainsaw to cut them down !-- Have tricomes so big U have to chop them off with a hatchet !


----------



## St_Nick

Cane, we have some mighty fine trout fishing in my neck of the woods.  Thems some mighty fine looking flies.   Bamboo? I have a Loomis .


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> Cane, we have some mighty fine trout fishing in my neck of the woods.  Thems some mighty fine looking flies.   Bamboo? I have a Loomis .



O...Nick...let's see, N.E.KINGDOM?  
The flies I use to love to tie up when I was working on the tugs..I would start tying,and suddenly I was someplace else....Bamboo ?? I have a quiver full, I just love casting them, the rods are so slow and graceful...
Also have several other quivers with glass rods...
....It's all good.....:48:


----------



## mrcane

YD....you up late


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning people. Gonna be a hot one.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- What up Nick ? -- I think it's gonna be hot all over the world !


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick -- I collect pollen in a paper bag for breeding --Anyway -- Want some pollen for your girl?--Maybe shorten up the finish time on that Thai !-- It's from Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. -- He ain't gonna hurt U on weight or potency !-- I'll send some with the seed !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Gonna be a hot one. I think Dallas is melting. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C..back on the meds f***** nightmares...
Need to get high.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry mr cane, I wonder if some rso cbd would help ease those nightmares. 

good morning all.

Mr cane, i thought of you last night, here is dinner.View attachment DSCF4328.jpg


----------



## Keef

Monrning Cane --Insert Cannacap rant here !

The cuts still live so we looking for B.B. King !-- My money is on the one that looks the worst !-- - I might treat another batch today !-- Might as well I got the space and the clones! --- 

View attachment 20160724_082413.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose why U kill all that squash by taking the flowers ? ---That would have made a mess of squash but no U took the flowers !-- What would we gonna do for squash if people like U keep picking all the flowers ?-- Shame on U !


----------



## mrcane

Nice ROSE...yummmie....here we go breakfast.. 

View attachment 1469368781976-856089248.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Nice looking fly you have there cane.  Much luck to you in your fishing.  Day is young, It time for a bowl and coffee.


----------



## Keef

These cuts are the new Zombies !--- I never been around another cloner --U guys take bigger cuts than this ?-- I take cuts about this size to root !-- Normally I would place these in neopreme collars and baskets and just stick them in an empty hole in a cloner  !----Anyway these cuts will sit out till they limp !-- Then into a jar of hot weed killer for an hour !-- Then I try to bring them back to life !-- 

View attachment 20160724_091405.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just thought I'd let everybody know,  Jesus just left for Chicago.....  in case you're looking for him.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm proud of 'em! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469365575140.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning Keef.  Two more months to go.  Wishing for the best outcome.  Next time, I am cloning.


----------



## Keef

Pickle jar chemistry !-Big Pharm better get some pickle jars and get to work cause I ain't waiting for them !
That's  those cuts in Zombie Juice hell !-- An hour from now I gotta get busy trying to bring them back to life !
Sideways pics ! 

View attachment 20160724_102921.jpg


----------



## ness

Green mojo your way Keef.  Time to start this day. :spit: and:bong2:.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Keef

Ness I''m trying to get my printer to work so I can make labels for the seed bottles I use !--I don't want to mix the seed up !-- I get that done I'll get those seed out !


----------



## Keef

Ness U keep working on your grow skills !-- One day one of my monsters might want to travel !-- You'll need to be able to grow it year round !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Ommmmm,,,yall are talking bout Weed on a Marijuana forum,,,im tellen Rose ya freaking Potheads . Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Hopper there you go again being a tattle tail...
    I'm gonna tell Rose...na..na.na


----------



## mrcane

This is how you suckup to Rose...
      Miss Rose,here is Nurse Larry...
               Out of town soon...:48: 

View attachment 20160723_173706.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Maybe a better shot.... 

View attachment 20160724_094909.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

You are right Cane, that is a good way to suck up.. lol  She looks great. Are you seeing the very start of flowers? I Think I am.  Have a great time. 

wh, ya bunch of tattle tales.


----------



## mrcane

How about this..gotta love it..... 

View attachment 20160723_132257.jpg


----------



## Keef

Mine is a little bit smaller Cane !--- Nice to see what it'll do outside !-- I'd say U might be a couple weeks ahead of mine !
Hey Rose ! 

View attachment 20160724_115620.jpg


----------



## Keef

U ever take a dose of cannacaps then remembered U already took a dose ? ---Good thing U can't O.D. on weed --I'd died long ago !-- Might better tie a string to my easy chair so I can find my way back !--  I couldn't have take a regular dose and then took another regular dose !-- Problem is I take a dose that would put a smile on an elephant !-- Now I took 2 doses like that !-- Ya'll don't let me trip alone !-- Oh! --I feel that first dose kicking in an it would be a nice dose !-- I got another one that is still to kick in !--


----------



## Keef

Tetra attempt #10 has been presented to the gods of science for thier consideration! -- Probably be a successful attempt cause I was so lit I had to squint with one eye to try to focus !-- They in cups and collars in an aerocloner and out of my hands !-- Let's see what happens !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Need more meds! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469368441752.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Im sorry Rose but i gotta tell on those guys. Its a dirty job but i gotta do it. God told me to right after i found jesus. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

WH, your going to give me more gray hair.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose,,my head is shaved but my hair is already gray. Dont let Keef turn your hair gray. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper I believe I am qualified to cause grey hair !-- I don't even have to try !-- It's in me and sometimes it leaks out !-- I ain't talking about religion or politics anymore even joking !-- Not that I don't have a lot to say about both !-- 
Attempt #10 is in the cloner !--- The caps are leveling out some but it was touch and go for awhile !-- I close one eye and squint  just right I can see well enough !-- Don't need to be driving --Dat's for true !


----------



## Keef

I'm also freezing off a gallon of " Blueberry Blast " today ! ---Also put 3 pounds of dark brown sugar in 3 gallons of water and added yeast !-- Dark Rum !


----------



## umbra

I saw how the whole DNC email thing show some things are fixed. I guess that what I've been trying to tell everyone about the vote for recreational cannabis. It's not really a debate or even a discussion because its fixed. It can not loose.


----------



## Keef

I agree Umbra !--National end to prohibition soon after election !

I wanted to show U the beach ---Keep going that way and U hit Mexico before U know it !--- 

View attachment 20160724_144550.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is beautiful Keef. white sand, do the waves get big?


----------



## Keef

It is calm today !--  We don't get big waves but big enough for the surfers -  5-6 ft. (?) !-- There 30 + miles of undeveloped beach that way !-- Don't have to go very far and there's no sounds of modern life ! --- I made a special trip over just to take that pic !-- Took me 5-10 minutes to get there and back !-- 1 mile to the beach  taking  the road ! -- but we have an ongoing conflict !--Camping at the beach !-- For me it would be like camping in the backyard !-- I can go home to get a cold drink and use the bathroom !--be back in 15 minutes !-- That ain't camping !--


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Rose,,my head is shaved but my hair is already gray. Dont let Keef turn your hair gray. Yehaaaaaaaaa


:

               :rofl:..........:rofl:
        On my way......:48: 

View attachment 20160724_143039.jpg


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Im sorry Rose but i gotta tell on those guys. Its a dirty job but i gotta do it. God told me to right after i found jesus. :rofl:



Sorry Rose......WH.......:rofl:
    You are something else.....


----------



## Keef

We got nothing but flat land Cane !-- Bet my beach water temp is warmer than yours !-- Your beach looks all inviting but I know that water be about 40 degrees !-- We got 85 degree beach water !


----------



## Keef

These barrier island are narrow too !-- If I tip toe to see over the fence I can see the water on the Bay water on the inside of the island !--


----------



## Rosebud

That's my state right up there! So pretty Cane. love it. Wish i was there right now.


----------



## mrcane

Last phone signal..see ya'll later next week.....
        Stay High..I know I will...:48:
It's a beautiful place Rose.....


----------



## Keef

Hey I don't know about property values in other parts of the country but we bought this 3 bedroom --2 bath Stucco with an attached garage and paid I think $175,000 -- 10 years ago and got a distressed vet loan at about 4 % !-- I sold my home in the swamp for about $120,000 ! --- I think it was a great deal !-- D.D. make the money and I get the VA loans !-- Texas also got this Texas Veterans Loan program !-- If I buy 10 acres or more I get a heavily discounted loan ( almost 0%)!--I found a place within an hour or so that was a 3 bedroom home with central air on 10 acres for $89,000 !--  To a vet who grows a little weed this seems like someone wants to provide me with land to expand -- a grow house with barns and out buildings !-- 
I need a larger grow and Texas say they'll help !-- I guess I shouldn't say I was buying it for a grow house huh?


----------



## Keef

We call these "Sticker Burrs" -- I was just wondering if they were just a southern thing or if U got them everywhere !-- Step on one bare foot and U WILL have to stop and get it out !-- My dogs come it sometime hobbling on 3 legs and I know the got a sticker in thier foot !--  Anyway if U got them what do U call them ? 

View attachment 20160724_181758_001.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> We call these "Sticker Burrs" -- I was just wondering if they were just a southern thing or if U got them everywhere !-- Step on one bare foot and U WILL have to stop and get it out !-- My dogs come it sometime hobbling on 3 legs and I know the got a sticker in thier foot !--  Anyway if U got them what do U call them ?



Fosure....we call them sand spur's...step on one in the sand and it will stop you in your tracks RIGHT then and there. Peace


----------



## umbra

I call them Luna magnets. My frigin dog picks them up everywhere.


----------



## Keef

I had to cut them out the corner of Jet this demon dog mouth several times  !-- It's  kinda like petting a running chainsaw !-- He eat me up !-- I've got them on the run with this weed killer I happen to have around !--No matter what U call them anyone that know what they are hate them ! 

View attachment 20160724_195309.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I hate those freaking stickers.


----------



## St_Nick

Sand spur.  There is a weed killer that targets them specifically. My daughter has the little Beasties in her area.


----------



## St_Nick

They don't get along with Shih Tzus at all


----------



## Keef

Tell me of this miracle sticker killer Nick ? --


----------



## St_Nick

I'll have to ask my daughter. She lives in nc.


----------



## Keef

One thing I don't miss from growing up in East Texas is Bull Nettle !-- Anyone know what that is or have another name for it !--


----------



## yarddog

We got em too keef.    

Ok, y'all ready!? I fixing to drop the family recipe for a wing sauce. Well, I'm pretty sure my grandad stole it, he didnt come up with it I'm sure. Lol
1 stick butter melted 
1 cup light brown sugar. 
One bottle (minimum) of hotsauce. Texas Pete, whatever. 
Black pepper and garlic powder to flavour
I usually end up with a 6 ounce bottle of hotsauce plus another half. When your baked, the sweet hits your tongue first, followed shortly by the black pepper. As soon as the black pepper leaves,  the sharp blade of the hotsauce hits you. Three distinct flavours in one. Can't beat it. Deep Fry your chicken wings, let drain for a minute or so, and dump in the bowl of sauce. Slap em in a bowl, and serve.


----------



## Rosebud

That sounds fabulous YD. YUM!


----------



## Keef

3 am central and I give up on sleep !-- I think Cane sent his demons to me !-- Thanks !--That and the weather is changing and my face locked up on me ! So--- 3 am Wake and Bake !-


----------



## umbra

Yo me too. 4am and its 92 out. Stress...smoke more weed.


----------



## St_Nick

I woke up at 4:30, as usual but I managed to get another hour.  Morning peeps.


----------



## yarddog

Pineapple express.   Has about two weeks left.


----------



## St_Nick

Bootiful!


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Dog. PE was one of my favorite plants i grew verg hardy and awesome smoke.


----------



## yarddog

Thanks hopper and Nick.     I have some beans left, I wish I had a clone of this one.    I'm going to start backing up a rooted clone of everything before I send it to bloom.   This is the first plant that I've grown that will live long enough to harvest at the right time.      I'm loving this coco!


----------



## Rosebud

Nice YD, how does she smell? Wonderful? I love that smoke myself.

Good morning all. It's going to be 100 degrees today.. no humidity..I see taco leaves in my future.. 

Hope each of you have a good monday.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, she doesn't have much smell      I am going to soak some beans soon.   I wish I had a cut of it saved.     Now that I can clone, I'll be backing stuff up more.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. I am depressed.  Having to move  my Daughter in law back in. Course my Granddaughter is already here most he time,, which I have no problem with,,, but damn,, now I gotta deal with her Mom for awhile.  Oh well,  life as it is. Told my Son he is own his own for the time being. He dont like my rules...lol


----------



## yarddog

Damn hopper.   You need to down size to a smaller house.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Dog I don't send anything to bloom unless I have a rooted piece in veg !-- What if I didn't and it turned out to be the best smoke in the world !-- Say bye -bye because it's gone !---U can ways throw the clones out after harvest if it isn't a keeper !---but how do U know until it is in a pipe ? -- I got some children of Trips that would like to take they mama's place !-- I can grow them side by side and compare them in a pipe !-- My rule on anything I breed is ---Be better than your mom or U lose and she stays !


----------



## umbra

YD very nice job. I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## St_Nick

You have a small branch you don't mind losing? Take it for a clone. Worst that can happen is it won't take. I flip seeded plants and cut clones from the females after they show.  Right now I'm trying to re-veg the one I took couple weeks ago.


----------



## Keef

I prefer to take clones at about 3 weeks or so into bloom !-- I quit revegging because I got plenty clones and it can take me longer to reveg than to just move onto another clone !-- If U good U can even root a cut taken later in bloom !-- I just don't think I can get the best out of a one time seed plant ! --Next time I run it I can adjust this or that and not make any errors I made on the first run !


----------



## St_Nick

:yeahthat:  I have never done the re-veg thing before. Just thought I'd give it a half hearted attempt.


----------



## Keef

My buddy the Gloman revegged one of my T.E. Widow crosses 3 times !--- T.E. male --Widow mom --That I sent !-- He crossed her with a Strawberry Rhino dad and sent seed back to me to the Strawberry Elephant! !--I'll be sexing one soon !-- He also sent me Strawberry Rhino seed !---Be sexing one of them soon too !
A cloner got no choice but to grow year around if U want to keep the cut !--With a veg and bloom grow area !


----------



## St_Nick

Man, it's 95 outside.  I bout had heatstroke washing my truck.


----------



## umbra

It was 92 @ 4am, now its 102 @ noon. Gonna hit 110. Hangin by the pool with my dogs.


----------



## yarddog

98 here.      Keef, how is the gloman doing?     Haven't seen him in a long time now.


----------



## Keef

I just got a e-mail from him yesterday !-- He don't do too bad for a one handed pot pharmer with a total  knee replacement !--He grew my Widow better than me ! -- I sent him some seed in the spring !-- I bet he got Dawg plants all over the place !-- He's has trouble operating his computer with only the one hand !--I told him I hope he gets a new one !-- He came over with me when I set up the O.F.C. --I told him I'd like for him to see what it has become!


----------



## umbra

Been over at the farm checking on the OFC there and YD gj. Ran into a Bodhi thread and now everybody want to see BB King. Keef, would you pose that pretty little girl for some naked pictures so I can show those folks. She got a few admirers.


----------



## Keef

Umbra there's not much to see but I'll send up a pic or 2 via e-mail !


----------



## umbra

whatever you got works


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C.  !-- Got to be 4:20 somewhere !


----------



## WeedHopper

Me dont care what time it b,,,,,im smoking a bowl.


----------



## yarddog

Smoking some weed.      Did I ever tell y'all I love smoking pot???    Well I do.   So there's that


----------



## giggy

hey yall, how yall are? hope all are well. shoulder isn't hurting as bad but that lets me remember the back and the knee. well i don't have a torn rotator cuff, but my should is full of spurs and arthritis is really putting it on me. been real busy and still haven't got nothing done, just to damn hot. yall take care and i'll check back in soon. peace


----------



## St_Nick

It made it to 98 degrees today. I managed to get my truck washed And The carpet shampooed. I can't breathe when it's this hot outside because of my COPD.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?-- I got recipes for tinctures,  balms and rub !-- 
Dog a man after my own heart !
Umbra U anywhere near those fires ?


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Smoking some weed.      Did I ever tell y'all I love smoking pot???    Well I do.   So there's that



Dog,,you my Dawg. A man after my own heart.


----------



## Keef

Keef been busy !-- The corked fifths are Fruit Firewater !--The rest is just wine wiring to be processed ! 

View attachment 20160725_202131.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
Giggy, glad it isn't rotator cuff but sorry what it is. I have a spur on my shoulder too, it doesn't bother me anymore but used to a long time ago. I hope yours gets better too. Are they sending you to physical therapy?
Sounds like it is hot all over, St nick, i don't know how ya'll breath in that humidity. geez. be careful all ya all.
Lets smoke this thang.


----------



## Keef

I got a message to my nephew! --- Yup !-- Jason I really am Keef !


----------



## St_Nick

I tell ya what Rose, it's a challenge.  I do what I can,, then I retreat to the air condition.


----------



## WeedHopper

Man Little Brother thats somd good looking Home Brew. Reminds me when i was a  little boy.


----------



## St_Nick

You know what keef? You have entirely too much time on your hands or else you're just driven to out do yourself. Either way, good on yea I says!


----------



## Kraven

G'morning Rose, for some reason my pm does not seem to work. I tried to send you a message and three times it just would not go. So either you got three messages?? or something is amis?? Peace


----------



## Kraven

Now I'm even more confused Rose, it seems to work fine to other folks sending and receiving, I would see if you can send or receive mail with another person, if not maybe tech admin can look into it. Peace


----------



## umbra

there's a glitch in the system. they went thru and she got 3 pms I bet.


----------



## NiceBud

Keef said:


> Keef been busy !-- The corked fifths are Fruit Firewater !--The rest is just wine wiring to be processed !



Thats some badass brew you have there. Wish I tried that stuff when I did and could drink. Now forget about it. My klonopin will kill me.:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It hurts when I do this !--Where's my pipe ?-- 
What up Kraven ? -- U got gremlins in your computer !-- 
Nick --I got too much time on my hands !-- Some days !- Then other days I'm not worth a crap !-- Just never know how tommorrow will go !-- Since the head injury I got this  focus thing !-- I can latch on to something if it interest me and obsorb the info !-- Such as this genetic doubling !-- I got college science schooling --Botany to microbiology !-- I didn't want to do it because it was gonna be hard so I tried to talk some else into doing it for me !-- Didn't work !-- So here we are !--If U want something done right U got to do it yourself !-- I bout got this done !-- Then I get this CO2 extractor and learn to use it !-- Then I make B.B.King and other tetraploids !-- Breaking new ground looking for a new twist on our medicine !


----------



## Keef

Morning Nice Guy !-- Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- It Started simple enough !-- I was thinking of making my own high test alcohol for RSO !--  The wife liked the wine and supplies started showing up !-- yeast --bottles - a bottle corker and corks !-- So I went to work !--- Those 1/5 bottle I call Blueberry Blast !-- Condensed Blueberry  Wine --It's  sipping liquor now at about 80 proof !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Mane U did good breeding this BPU-X-B.B. !--- I really like this weed and it grows good for me too !-- She will be around for awhile !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning,

Kraven, i got 2 emails from you. I just went and took a picture of nightshade for you. Let me see if i can down load it.View attachment DSCF4343.jpg


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha glad I didn't just keep trying. Glad they got there. 

Wow she is big, looks like she likes the sunshine and love. Looks like all your OD is a little bigger than last year, plant size.


----------



## Rosebud

I think we are going into flower finally. They are stretching now...


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4340.jpg​


----------



## yarddog

Rose, is this you??


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- U make me so jealous !-- 
Kraven - I don't know --Rose grew some monsters last year !--- She gonna have her hands full keeping the weight of the bud not breaking limbs on that Panama Red !


----------



## Keef

Dog I love it !!-- That's  the way I be sometimes when I got twisted up tight !


----------



## Rosebud

YD, i am not THAT old YET.  LOLOLO  That is so funny.

Keef don't be jealous. I can't figure out what to do with that panama red... She breaks easier than anything... Maybe i wrap her up in the netting and see what that does. If she doesn't get bent over she is going to be 10 foot tall.


----------



## Keef

Rose make a chicken wire fence around it !-- Treat it like a SCROG  except a round cylinder !-- Just keep tucking them back inside the wire !

I already took some but she still has only clear tricomes and putting on weight !-- We must be coming up on 70 days !--- but -She keeps going I'll let her !-- Even with clear tricomes she nice ! 

View attachment 20160726_104119.jpg


View attachment 20160726_103957.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yum keef.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 236895​



Those flowers are pretty Rose,,,damn near looks like big buds,,,very cool.

And what's wrong with vacuuming your yard,,,thought that was normal,,,lol


----------



## Keef

I thought someone would ask why U trim them up so harshly ? ---I try different things to see how I can get 5he best out the plant !-- I run her before and I'll be running her again !-- The hard trim right at the end is a combination of Kraven's trimming to eliminate LARF and Umbra's  bringing that stress at the end of the plants life !--- She'll kill herself making bud !-- My job is to find that peak time to take it !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--See what I got coming up ! 

View attachment 20160726_110855.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yay on the nurse Larry. wonder what that moby **** will be like... fun stuff right there.
I am off to the grow shop... seems i have some more females..mr rb said, where will you put them? beats me.


----------



## Keef

Rose that is 4 Bubba Mamma coming up !-- Nurse Larry is in aero and liking it !--- Personally I think that plant limit is more of a suggestion !-- Who gonna be coming around to count your plants anyway ? ---- They do a plant count at my house I'll already be in handcuffs !---I figure I'll go to the same jail for 10 plants as I would for a hundred !-- The only rule is ---Don't get caught !-- That's the way it has always been for me !


----------



## Keef

I got a question about the real world --I don't really live there so hook a brother up !-- If I go to the store and buy 3 gallons of coconut water --3 gallons of Apple juice and a 5 pound bag of sugar is this gonna cause suspicion?


----------



## burnin1

Nope.  Cashiers don't care and cops have no clue.


----------



## sopappy

WeedHopper said:


> Morning folks. I am depressed.  Having to move  my Daughter in law back in. Course my Granddaughter is already here most he time,, which I have no problem with,,, but damn,, now I gotta deal with her Mom for awhile.  Oh well,  life as it is. Told my Son he is own his own for the time being. He dont like my rules...lol



Living alone is friggin' boring, WH
you're lucky, no free lunch though, put them to work
smack their asses and do that yell thing
depressed? man, you're blessed


----------



## WeedHopper

I wasnt living alone. Ive been married 30 yrs to a wounderful friend and a bieutiful Lady. My youngest is almost 30. My Granddaughter is the love of my life and we have pretty much raised her. So no,,,having the parents live here is far from a blessing, ,,its called a Big Pain in the ***. Lol
You need a friend and or Partner to share things with my friend. Hey,,,ill send them to your house since you are lonly and want a blessing.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hey Pappy where ya been ? -- Hopper wants to start growing again and he can't do it with them there !--He be alright !

Thanks Burning 1 ---Us old paranoid pot farmers see traps everywhere !-- Paranoia can keep U outta jail in a prohibition state !


----------



## Keef

I am way too high for this time of day !


----------



## ness

Good Day OFC.  Rose you have beautiful plants.  I am still having a N problem on my Aurora Indica's.  Been feeding every third watering.  I think I will feed them every second water just do not want to burn them.  Going to put the big one in the ground.  I got to save them they are the only two I have left.  Rose how long have you been growing?


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I call them Luna magnets. My frigin dog picks them up everywhere.



Funny Umbra! They're  simply called "dog magnets" here!


----------



## DirtyDiana

110 in the shade..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469169486475.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

True story! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1468486844444.jpg


----------



## Keef

Note to self : ---When Yo stoned *** be running RO water would U please remember to turn the valve off before putting the hose in the cabinet! --  We gonna have to talk about this !-- There is a limit to how high U can get and still function !-- I cleaned it up but U better straighten your stoned a** enough to function !-- I bout tired of cleaning up your mistakes !--
Sorry guys but he needed a good talking to !-- Gotta quit smoking so much of that stuff Sunny Boy !


----------



## Keef

Same plant different clone !-- B.B. doing me right !-- She in the 3rd week of bloom I think !-- She about to kick it ! 

View attachment 20160726_162832.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Funny stuff DD... keef, your plant looks really good.

Ness, i  have been growing pot  for 7 years or so, but i grew roses for 30 years.  We are feeding with bottled nutes now as the plants are huge and getting bigger. I use Earth Juice boom every week now. The guano's weren't enough this year.   How are you doing?

DD, i see you down there!


----------



## Keef

It's  a miracle what U can do when U finally get the bugs under control !--- 

I got my pickle jars out !-- Hello Bubblicious! --- Yes-- I agree this is an obsession! -- So what !-- Clones are wilting --juice is hot !-- Gonna need another name !---Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile !

Rose -- If U can get me a couple live cuts from AC/ DC here -- I am almost certain we can clone it ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Fdlmao! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469571171345.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i wouldn't send a cut of this to anyone I liked. ha.. I think it has something, unknown for sure. I should take a pic of the middle of the plant, I would be scared to death to give anyone a cut this crappy thing. I just hope it flowers enough that i can see what kind of meds it makes. I have been promised another cut from elsewhere, maybe this winter I will get one again. Unless she turns around soon, this will not be cloned. shoot. I have seeds for a harly tsu I will start this winter. Thank you for your offer.


----------



## Keef

No problem Rose I do like a challenge !-- I know what U said about that Purple Haze but it's next on the list !-- I'll fish out  me a pure 100 % girl !--- Never know till I try !-- I do plan on doing some work with some high CBD varieties -- I know where to buy Nordle seed but I got other stuff to do first !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, that plant is fixing to explode.  Looking good


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !-- Just buying time till those 6 boxes are big enough to flip !---I think we gonna reach weed Independence soon !-- Then I double the grow !--Then I double it again !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469364812132.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Maybe he's trying  to get across the Rio Grande!!

No, it's not that pretty!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--What we gonna do today ?


----------



## Keef

Hey I know many think there is no connection between my brewing and weed !--

Well I have this crazy idea of pairing wine with weed !--

 For instance I think my B.B. would pair nicely with my Blueberry Wine !-- So I just wanted to point out the link between the 2 !--- Freezing off some Strawberry Shine as we speak !-- I have a Strawberry Rhino girl !--I just need to find out if I want contrast between the 2 or does blueberry  work best with blueberry?


----------



## NiceBud

Keef
That is the question asked when pairing wine or beer to food. You do need to try it both ways I think. Because it is the unknown.


----------



## Keef

I guess I'll have to do some field test to see !-- It's  not really wine anymore when I'm finished -- more like a sipping liquor !--- D.D. likes it at room temp !--- Speaking of D.D.-- the sleeping beauty !-- They'll  have to keep her cousin in the VA hospital for a month maybe 2 so we got time before he is released !--  This maybe Texas where U can get 99 years for making a weed concentrate --- but he got RSO waiting when he's  released !-- We can cure that cancer if he gets healthy enough to be released ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

All Beer and Wine goes good with Weed. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

80 proof ain't wine anymore Hopper !-- I got 3 gallons of Apple Jack brewing and 3 gallons of dark brown sugar and water brewing too !-- Try my hand at dark rum !-- Mane I am having a great Wake and Bake !-- Lit up !


----------



## Keef

Everything usually has more than 1 purpose !-- Keef making wine ? --In Germany they have a GE yeast / fungus that produces THC as a byproduct !-- I need the skill of brewing and raising yeast !-- No telling how I plan to smuggle a live sample to Texas but --Who knows what that devious bastid is up to !-- I can grow my own pure THC I could take a high CBD and adjust the THC levels to the best therapeutic dose !-- I have low THC extract I can boost that !--- Got to have the terepenes first !


----------



## St_Nick

Good day folks. Hey Keef, gave my neighbor a couple of caps'cause he hurt his back weedwackin .  he don't smoke but he liked the caps.  He said one didn't give him a buzz but it did wonders for his back .


----------



## St_Nick

Got Yer msg.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## burnin1

Good day people!  I am smoking some Inner Chi with a bong this afternoon.  A friend turned me on to this strain.  Tastes kinda like OG Kush.  Yum!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just a little nip for me pleasure! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469638909072.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's good medicine Nick ! 
Sounds yummy Burning 1 !-- Down here if U don't grow it U don't smoke it !-- It would be nice to be able to sample some of the varieties U guys speak of !--- What I got to smoke now is this Blueberry Blast and some Bubblicious !-- I'm tickled pink just to have it !


----------



## WeedHopper

I think i sold that cat his last meds. He is not trustworthy. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

That Tom cat owes me money too !-- Cats are not trustworthy !


----------



## Keef

Moving some baby plants to aero today !-- 3-4 Bubba Mamma -- a Moby D-i-c-k fem.-- Might be something else --I forget !-- Once I got them thriving in aero I own them !


----------



## umbra

The 75 gg#4 clones turned into 90 tahoe og clones instead, lol. Started transplanting and it is just too hot to do anything. Jumped in the pool. Very refreshing. Still too hot...the dogs wont even go out. Another 110 day. Time for a nap.


----------



## Keef

Where's the rest of the story Umbra ?--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, is that your dog getting some ice to cool off!??! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469169823680.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, on another note---   I want all my flowers to be like that! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469419818320.jpg


----------



## burnin1




----------



## burnin1

My Maine coon cat is named Xena.  She can be pretty fierce sometimes,


----------



## Keef

I had a cat once !-- Her and the dog somehow opened the door to the grow room !-- There was no saving anything---total destruction  !---I know that cat was the instigator! -- I don't trust them !


----------



## Keef

Burning 1 -- It's  nice to see U post on the O.F.C.  !-- Join us in da morning for wake and bake !-- I know some of the younger people think this is just a place for old people !-- Somehow it has evolved into a community !-- It works for me we all just students of the plant !


----------



## WeedHopper

My Granddaughter made this while i was working in my garden . She is almost 6
That is a piece of hose cover and my flowers.


----------



## Keef

Glad U got a pic to save Hopper !-- It's  the little things !


----------



## WeedHopper

Really cool. She likes making things. Cant keep her out of my stuff. Lol


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Umbra, is that your dog getting some ice to cool off!??!



DD very funny. Too hot to sleep and I just gave the dogs ice cubes. Like giving a kid a popsicle. The a/c is set at 85, so I have a couple fans running, and the dogs are laying in front of the fans.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have a mister for my dog and rabbit.


----------



## Keef

My pups love some ice cubes !-- A/C set at 85 ? -- Dam Cuz that's  too hot !-- I'm a sissy !---76 degrees year round ! --- We have a nice Seabreeze most days so it helps with the heat in the shade outside !-- Makes 100 seem like a frosty 95 !


----------



## umbra

well when its 110, 85 is pretty cool and doesn't cause a brown out. If you could see my electric meter spin, then you'd get it. My answer to the heat is a cold beer and the a/c together.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ,,cold beer. Great idea.


----------



## Keef

I'll have to do with some caps and a pipe but I do alright !-- I got a plan for the evening !-- I'm watching Heart --Live at the Orpheum again !-- Love my music !-- But- I didn't get stuck in one Era! -- I could hold my own in a discussion of pop music right up till now !--- Anyway pack the pipe and watch Heart --Sounds like a plan !-- What's  for supper anyway ?


----------



## yarddog

Ha!  I knew you was a cowboy's fan!!       Your grandbaby has an eye for colour.


----------



## WeedHopper

You are on the money my Dawg. And thank you.  She is very special to me.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Aren't we all just little special? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469504690625.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

DD out-- I hope!


----------



## NiceBud

DirtyDiana said:


> Aren't we all just little special?



I love that one. Because it fits some of my problems. People don't get I'm sick and suffering. Because I look healthy. That is the bad part of being disabled. I don't take offense to the post. Because it is so true. I thank you for posting it.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !

NG -- I understand that completely !-- I fell and shattered my face bulged several disc in my neck !-- The red neck judge at my disability hearing decided I could get a job folding clothes since I hoped my wife with housework when I could going against the advice of the lawyers because I didn't look disabled -- They peeled my face off and put 3 plates and a fist full of screws in it !---Must be nothing wrong with me because U can't see anything wrong !-- So my disability was denied !-- Suicide was a real option to me at that time !--I didn't think I could live lie that !-- I did and now this cripple gonna replace a R.N.'s salary because D.D. needs to get out the hospital !--I'm no longer angry !-- I'm on a mission !-- Growing weed is my last ace in a the hole !--- 
NG ---U need my cannacaps 3 times a day !-- I was on morphine for 7 years !- Now I only take my caps !


----------



## Keef

That judge committed suicide within a year of his decision on my case and even D.D. asked me if I had anything to do with it !---  I celebrated his death but I swear I had nothing even remotely to do with his death !---I could have but I didn't !


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  Gonna try and get the yard work done today.

:48::joint:


----------



## Keef

Cowboy Judge with one of those string ties like they wear --- There's Keef standing there with a braid hanging down to the middle of my back !-- Soon as I saw him I knew his decision !--Even the state lawyer who is supposed to point out why U are not disabled could find no job I could do !-- Yet the judge still denied my disability! --  Moral of the story ? --- Right does not always triumph over wrong !-- and judges should be aware that they too can be judged !-


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

WH, that flower arrangement could be on a show table, great balance and form. She has a great eye. 

Good morning umbra, it is hot here too. Oh well we have been very lucky so far. 

My plants are now stretching. holy crap. I will go get a pic... oh oh.


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick --I see U down there Rose --Ya'll have a nice day !
I don't know why they called this Bubblicious --It's  good weed but I get fuel oil with a tiny twist of citrus !-- Might better test toke it again to be sure !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Keef, how are you and my friend DD? 

Here is a stretching pic for you guys.. don't hate keef. More pic's in my journal.
View attachment DSCF4347.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Well, we are under a flash flood warning until tomorrow. Good news is it's only supposed to get to a high of 80. Bad news is at 10:30 its already there.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose i have a little spade/shovel just like that red one.
Awesome plants Rose,,,as always.


----------



## St_Nick

I guess there will be no yard work today. :confused2:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--I ain't hating but I'm still jealous !-- Is that the Weeping Willow tree that U get your rooting stuff from !-- Why don't U just get a couple limbs from it and root them out ? -- D.D. is sleeping in as usual !-- She don't do mornings well !-- I think she'll be O.K. now !-- Her sister and Cuz situation had her upset !-- Things happen sometimes --I think all will be well !-- The problem we face now is how to get him a daily dose of RSO during the next 2 months of Chemo and radiation !-- He smokes weed --When he can !-- I don't think he could be trusted to take only the proper dose !-- Best I can come up with is dilute the RSO in alcohol to make a tincture and let him use it as drops !-- Administering a weed concentrate to a Vet in a Texas VA hospital !-- Getting caught would bring so many charges --practicing medicine without a license to making or possessing a weed concentrate --intent to distribute ----So sure I'm gonna get the vet some medicine that may save his life !-- Right and Wrong --Legal and illegal ain't always the same thing !---I know what the right thing to do !


----------



## Keef

I bottled 2---750 mil bottles of Cherry Bounce this morning !  --Don't know what else to call it !--but it ain't wine anymore !-- I need a new bottle corker this one gonna hurt me yet !-- Have to make me one I guess !--Anyway that is nice liquor right there !


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, you are so lucky.  Them grrrrlls goin be something.  You may need to open a dispensary!


----------



## umbra

Keef, be careful. In Texas they might think you are attempting to help him commit suicide and charge you with attempted murder. More hot weather...fun. Tenant moved out and painters started yesterday. Apparently they opened all the windows when painting and it's been pouring for 12 hours. Wood floors are ok, my brother in law closed the windows for me, found the basement flooded, they opened the basement windows as well. All mopped up and painter will be done tomorrow. My BiL said house was very clean and tenant did a great job. Real estate agent has a couple of people looking to rent. Schools are the big thing in deciding where to live in NJ. And house is in one of best school districts. The tenant bought a house in the town for the schools. It was why I bought there as well. At 8:20am right now and it's 87 out. Time to turn on the a/c before it gets too hot.


----------



## Keef

Good deal on the house Umbra !-- The RSO will be tricky but won't be the trickiest I've had to do !-- The safest way would be to wait until he was released and at home and D.D.'s sister could dose him !-- but it would do the most good during radiation and chemo !-- He'll get the RSO !-- In my day I carried weed thru every major airport in the states !-- Disguising a RSO tincture as something ordinary is well within my skill set !--


----------



## Keef

I think I got it !-- The man will have a little brown dropper bottle of RSO tincture marked " Holy Water " !


----------



## giggy

Hello everybody, happy thursday.

Yard dog stick close i need to sent you a pm but can't on my phone. We will be close to yall saturday.


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  Been really under the weather.  I stop taking my med's 4 days ago.  And, I should know better it always through me for a loop.  Started up today and already feeling better.  Out of mj to.  Go a Dr. appointment the 8th then after that I will get some more brick.  Putting my biggest plant in the ground this evening when the sun goes down.  Going back to read.  Wishing everyone the bestest day.  Peace!


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Just a little nip for me pleasure!


 
lol, D.D. that is so cute.  Wishing you a great day!


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaking heat and humidity is kicking my ace.  Alergies have my nose all screwed up and coughing like an old man. Having all kinds of fun. Lol


----------



## ness

It's is hot out here in GA to.  There seem to be no ends to it.  Going to cook chicken in the slow cooker.  I better get it started.  We eat real late at this house.  Or maybe I just have tj get pizza.  That sound better to me.  No cooking today.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell i can cook chicken just by throwing basterd out my front door on the concrete.


----------



## Keef

Yee-Haw !-- Hot all over da world !--Might as well do the 4:20 thing !


----------



## Keef

I saw a coyote chasing a rabbit this morning ---and they was both walking !


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## St_Nick

Sitting here watching the river come up and watching death race 2000. Used to race late model dirt cars back at the turn of the century. Can you believe we're old enough to use that phrase?  Anyways, the movie got me feeling wistful.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Hell i can cook chicken just by throwing basterd out my front door on the concrete.


 
lol, WH. you got the right.


----------



## ness

Going to tune into some movies.  Everyone have a beautiful day. :tokie:


----------



## giggy

hey dog, you got a pm.


----------



## giggy

so how is everybody? i'm just trying to make the day, so it's one day at a time. anybody use neem oil on early flowering plants outdoors? i'm dealing with the borg.


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy -- We use Mighty Wash but they got some beneficial bugs I been wanting to try !-- After what the beneficial nematodes did to those root aphids,  I'm a believer in sending a bug to kill a bug !-- I don't know what they are called !-- Rose Nose !-- Is it outside ? -- Have U considered Lady bugs ?


----------



## Keef

We've used all of these !--but the Mighty Wash  seems to do the trick for now ! 

View attachment 20160728_153245.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beneficial mites for spider mites work well. Sometimes you have to do it twice. I like SNS products,  not neem oil though giggy.. Hi Giggy!  How are you feeling? How is the shoulder? Neem oil is icky and doesn't work in my opinion. I hate the borg.. good luck.


----------



## giggy

hello keef and rose. rose the shoulder is still giving me problems. i may end up having to have it cleaned out. how are you doing?

 yes keef i put three outdoors two of which where in early flower. the other one is my northern lights mom as it isn't making the cut. right now i'm just trying to keep them at bay for a week or two the it is all out war as i will break out the bombs. i got the shop vac by the flower box so they are catching hell. the bugs on the plants outside have slowed big time with this heat and humidity, so i hope to get them back to good.


----------



## St_Nick

Man, I'm toasted.  Its so nice to be ripped on your own homegrown.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wonder what strain she's smoking? Let freedom ring! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764741265.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oops! Sorry bout the language; didn't  notice it in time.


----------



## DirtyDiana

But seriously. ... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469562998122.jpg


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Wake and Bake!  I put one of my plants in the ground last night.  Look at it this morning and it looks nice.  Trim the bottom up a little.  I cut a branch that was a keeper.  A little lost.  But, it hurt.  

Rose, I put fresh soil in the bottom, sides, and top.  Do you think, I should lay off of the nutes?  I will keep a eye open for yellowing of leafs.  Got to play it by sight.  This is sure tricky in knowing what to do.  But, I got faith for the best out come.  If thing go wrong, I will just start over in the grow room inside.  I got this.  

Everyone have a great day and try to stay cool.  Going to get 96 today without the heat indexs.  Sorry spelling.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, Hey ness, nice you put a plant in the ground. You are right learning what the plant is trying to tell us is the hardest part.  You will see changes when you stare at them all the time.  Did you put them in ff ocean forest? If so i wouldn't nute for 4 weeks. You do have this.
Was 100 yesterday heading for 104 today. My plants kinda wilt at night but perk up again.. so glad I know not to over water them..

Giggy, i am doing fine, thanks for asking. Are you doing physical therapy for that shoulder?  
Ageing  gracefully, what a concept. My parents hardly ever complained. My dad used to say "oh to feel 60 again"  :cry::shocked:  We can't be victims, we need to be proactive... grow more pot!


----------



## yarddog

Ofc!!   Rocking to The Who this morning.      Sure was hard to drag my butt to work.   I swear the bike just wanted to stay away from the city.    I could be overlooking a beautiful waterfall right now.   But instead I did the right thing and I'm staring at the wrong end of a garbage truck.  Lol


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Good morning OFC, trying to catch up with you all but not possible.
So I'll just put a little more finally cured Blue Dream in the Vap and read on.......
Great reading about all the goings on.
sg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc happy fry-day. 

rose good to hear. no pt at this time, we are seeing how long the shots work. i want to lift weights but i don't believe i should but i want to so bad.


----------



## burnin1

Good morning!  Time for coffee and cannabis! :bong1:


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C.  ? -- I let myself get stressed out and inflamed the nerve root going to the left arm !--  I be better later !-- Ya'll have good one !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, you always riding a rough road.    
It's hot, planned on riding the long way home, thought better of it and scooted straight home.      Got to clean the grow room.  I have people coming tomorrow to install windows.   I'll have to make sure everything is up and out of sight.    Fans and lights will be on low tomorrow.  I'll be glad to get them out of my home.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dog you must be my neighbor, ,,they are installing windows tomorrow too. Hummmmmmmm ,,,,Dog is my Wifes friend,,,hummmmmmm,,,i knew it ,,you bastage.....should have known she was a guy wearing dresses,,,, Yehaaaaaaaaa  lol


----------



## yarddog

Yeah bro that's me. Ima be over in a minute to bum a couple nugs off ya


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey my Girlfriend just brought me and the Wife some BlueDream . Man this **** is good.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa:huh::fly::baby::smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

I thought i was your girlsfriend. LOL

It is 106 out there... girls coming over for a pot party..


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,,i meant one of my Girlfriends, ,,,yeah she was way down the list,,no worries Rose. Lol
And yes,,,i probably will have to hose my Wife and her down. Hope they dont slip in the muddddd. :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Whew, been a busy day today. I hope everyone is well. I just wanted to share a quick nug shot of the Hippy Slayer I'm taking down, Peace.


----------



## Kraven

Well back to it, hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## mrcane

He's a two timer Rose...I' m you real boyfriend 
    I'm out of the mountains....headed home....just stopped for a little puff.... 

View attachment 20160729_104513.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

YUM Kraven.


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Porn Kraven ,,,as always my friend.


----------



## Rosebud

What is the temp there Mr cane, 106 here today.  Are you having fun? Oh good, on the boyfriend thing.


----------



## mrcane

Nice bud Kraven...
....gotta get home to the girls...


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell ill be your Girlfriend Mrcane,,,ifen i can live there. Just dont touch my butt ,,,its real hairy,,,and my knees are bad. :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Was too hot Rose ,had temp toof  87...


----------



## ness

Good Evening Friends.  For all you dirt farmers, I ran out of dirt and I need it sooner than later.  Can anyone tell me a good dirt to buy?  I'm looking at Walmart dirt and there is three, I had in mind.  Black Gold, Fafard, and Happy Frog all of them organic. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive used Happy Frog in my flowers and it worked awesome.


----------



## ness

Thank You, WeedHopper.


----------



## ness

Nice buds Kraven.  They look yummy.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, Umbra, you da man! If Umbra can't do it-- no one can! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469836614242.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, the slayer looks nice. Is she still giving you problems?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dog, how do you get a to be a certified pot smoker?  Where can I get mine?


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? -- Kraven will U adopt me ? -- I do like some weed !-- Let hold that bud a second !--I don't smell nothing !--My phone must be broke !


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Umbra, Umbra, you da man! If Umbra can't do it-- no one can!



That photo reminded me of when I was married. We bought a queen size bed but a single box spring instead of split one, and it wouldn't fit up the stairs. So I took the stairs out. Got the bed upstairs and glued and screwed the stairs back together. #1 son was 4 or 5. He decided he was going to be just like Dad and started to hammer a nail in the tread. It was a 14 penny exterior galvanized finish nail. #2 was infant. He starts crying in the middle of the night and I step on that 14 penny exterior galvanized finished nail with all the weight of a half a sleep adult male. Except the blunt end didn't actually pierce the top skin of my foot, it just stretched it 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## umbra

I watched the Bodhi interview on the Adam Dunn show. Inspired


----------



## Keef

That was wrong D.D. !!--that pic hurts my mind !--- I would be having to help the Doc remove it !-- We gonna need to sterilize  a bolt cutter and some vice grips --- This gonna hurt some !--


----------



## St_Nick

Evening folks.  I went to the DMV today. I now have a legal vehicle with plates that match the state I live in.  Important to someone who likes to keep a low profile


----------



## Keef

I do not like going to the DMV !-- My plates are expired and I gotta go there but I been putting it off !-- Last time I got a ticket because inspection sticker had been expired for over 2 years !--- Got it inspected and sent proof so they dropped the ticket !-- That was easy but those Reflector sunglasses them Po-Po wear scare me !


----------



## yarddog

St Nick that's great news.     DD, I certified myself.  Lol


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, this Blues packs a heavy punch.  I think I'm sliding through the thread fibers of the seat cushion.


----------



## Keef

Dog --Umbra know a thing or 2 bout weed !-


----------



## yarddog

Yeah bro, he does.    Trying to talk myself out of rolling another.    Well, I talked myself into it.    Let's burn another


----------



## St_Nick

yarddog said:


> Yeah bro, he does.    Trying to talk myself out of rolling another.    Well, I talked myself into it.    Let's burn another



I'm all for that! :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

:48: :48: :48: :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

St_Nick said:


> Evening folks.  I went to the DMV today. I now have a legal vehicle with plates that match the state I live in.  Important to someone who likes to keep a low profile



Nick, just the mention of the DMV makes me want to get a noose for sure!  Just discovered  after being home for a week that I can't find my D.L., debit card, or a Visa card!! I realize that I have broken  3 mirrors in a year's time, but really?  I'm really a good person-- honest!  Well, at least my weed don't smell like cat piss!


----------



## umbra

:48:
DD that was funny  :rofl:


----------



## umbra

Just doing some gardening and I looked out over the tops of the flowering plants and realize...this is why I'm here.


----------



## yarddog

Snapped these today on my evening ride.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Looks like peace Dog.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Zombie, zombie.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764720386.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hate when that happens. Somebody help the girl out! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764532278.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's my freakin clock!  Can't sleep! I think it's the monsters that are under my bed-- problem is, they get along with the voices inside of my head----    so no one wins! 

View attachment 20160730_050816.jpg


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

:vap-Bong_smoker:Morning OFC trying some Fruit Punch,  been curing for about a week but I have no patience so here I go.....
Am I hiding from Life or just enjoying it more????????????????


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
Grandpa -- I already dealt with that question !---I smoke recreationally and also use it as medicine but I decided that I don't have to justify it !-- Simply because I want to is good enough  !-- I may not be as old as U but I bet I got about as much attitude !-- When these caps kick in I probably be O.K. !-- Gonna have to be high to deal with D.D. today !-- She's going thru an especially hard time !-- Stressed me out and my left arm locked up like it do !-- Moving a little better today but I wouldn't be doing much !-- 
Time to Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

Hello !--I'm right now !-- 
I was telling D.D. last night that we need more grow room !-- Back the day I played around growing but my role was more of knowing people who had weed and people who wanted weed! - I'm a full on grow junkie now !--- This growing weed in water is some tricky stuff at first but the quanity and quality keeps improving !-- Got a ways to go but we getting there !-- 
Umbra -- I know U grew some King Louie !-- Where do those genetics come from ?-- Sounded interesting !


----------



## umbra

I got the King Louie from Riot seeds. I think it comes from the Tahoe OG line. Out here in Cali, OG's are very special. There are many, so the ones that stand out even more special. Bodhi uses tons of different OG's in his work. Obviously the pure kush or master kush are some he uses. NCH only smokes og's. His favorite...hmmm...DNA kosher kush.


----------



## Keef

Sounds tasty !-- I got a nice healthy young feminized Master Kush !-- I need more room !-- The pic below is my bloom box !-- I want the other 6 looking like this !-- Then I want that spare room for bloom !-- I'm addicted ! 

View attachment 20160730_085132.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got cuts that survived my Zombie Juice and are beginning to grow again !-- B.B. and Bubblicious !-- Should see what I'm looking for soon !-- It's  too late to stop me now !-- I nose some stuff and thangs bout dis genetic doubling !-- Never could leave well enough alone !


----------



## yarddog

Slow down keef, your Cajun is showing.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Just doing some gardening and I looked out over the tops of the flowering plants and realize...this is why I'm here.



I am very happy to hear this Umbra...Awesome!  That is why you are here. yay.  I want to watch the bodhi thing, i bet I can find it.

It was 106 yesterday and the plants lived. 
Big party tonight, annual hydroplane races party at my bff. Making tater salad, smoking a turkey, baked beans... 

I am worried about my panama red. looks horrible. Everthing else seems happy. Please remind me next year to grow only a few plants... mine are too crowded.

Keef, you can't get stressed out cause dd is stressed, that makes her more stressed, says a woman of 44 years of marriage. I hope they can find a solution to DD's very real stress.

Hope everyone in the OFC is adequately stoned this am.


----------



## Keef

It gets loose sometimes Dog !-- I done messed around and got toasted pretty good this morning! -- Trying to get this plan to get RSO to D.D.'s cousin in the VA hospital in Houston !-- I got a plan but there a a  one more problem to solve !-- I'm gonna make a RSO tincture he can take by the drop !-- It'll  be in a brown dropper bottle marked "Holy Water " -- If I make the tincture with alcohol someone may smell it !-- I need to know if I can make a powerful RSO tincture with coconut oil ?--I think I can !-- Any advice ?---It's not an if this happen ---it's just a how it's gonna happen !-- Why I always end up in situations like this ?--


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm working on it !-- I'm moving better so I'm be taking care of her !--  I'll get her thru it !-- It hurts me to see her hurt !-- I gots the medicine to help ! --She'll be getting a nice dose of cannacaps 3 times a day !-- They need to change the law so I can work !-- I got to get her out the hospital before the stress kills her !-- 
I was there !----I know !  -- We'll  get thru this !


----------



## Rosebud

That is good Keef, i like your attitude.


----------



## Keef

I hope I can keep her home from work the whole weekend !-- She's  sleeping and she the needs rest !-- When she gets up I'm get her so high !--Won't be easy she got a high tolerance !-- I see she approved of tbe Cherry Bounce !--I grow weed and make liquor !-- A country boy can survive ( even at the beach )!--Screw the job !--She was looking for one when she found this one !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I got this thing that goes on an e-cig battery --Anyway U can put hash in it and I did !-- D.D. gets up I'm gonna knock her back down !--


----------



## St_Nick

G'day folks. Got the yard mowed just in time. It's pouring outside again.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks umbra, i have never listened to organic folks on youtube... i have gone down the tunnel... I am excited. I love organics.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I am very happy to hear this Umbra...Awesome!  That is why you are here. yay.  I want to watch the bodhi thing, i bet I can find it.
> 
> It was 106 yesterday and the plants lived.
> Big party tonight, annual hydroplane races party at my bff. Making tater salad, smoking a turkey, baked beans...
> 
> I am worried about my panama red. looks horrible. Everthing else seems happy. Please remind me next year to grow only a few plants... mine are too crowded.
> 
> Keef, you can't get stressed out cause dd is stressed, that makes her more stressed, says a woman of 44 years of marriage. I hope they can find a solution to DD's very real stress.
> 
> Hope everyone in the OFC is adequately stoned this am.


Bodhi is an ethno botanist. Here is the link. Enjoy!

http://adamdunnshow.com/#!home


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you baby, i have stuff to do, but i really rather sit here and listen.  Love it.


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? ---It is hell hot here !-- 
Rose going to the boat races ? --- U know before I fell I planned to have a little shop when I retired !-- I did R&D as a young man !--I built a concrete machine for a company and set thier shop up to produce it !-- I got an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day !--I swore I would never build for anyone else again !-That's  how I ended back in the army and the operating room !--  But my swan song was to be a new type  engine !--- Wet Heat !--- I had put that dream away !-- One day I may yet build it !-- There's  the rule they got to deal with in regular engines !-- Power to weight ratio !--- That's  where I can beat them !-- My engine don't have any moving parts !--It's  not really an engine but a high pressure steam generator !-- I must be pretty high --I don't talk about Wet Heat much anymore !


----------



## Rosebud

Hydroplane races are loud and it is HOT. No, i won't be going.  But it will be a great party tonight.


----------



## Keef

August is our hottest month !-- and hurricane season !-- Seems something bad always happens this time of year !-- It is a season of dread for us both !-- Don't think for a minute that men are the only people who get Post Traumatic Stress Disorder !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo ho...how's it???nice trip into the mountains..really to hot to fish but I did manage to hook one steelie..
Girls are looking greatputting the light in the veg room...and get to cloning..... 

View attachment 20160728_185201.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Rose, the race's are a blast but as you say way to loud, for me also ...
          Anyone up for a puff???  :48:


----------



## Keef

Good deal Cane !-- Medicine for the soul ?-- U got your Chi all balanced out ?


----------



## Keef

We gonna flip the main grow in a couple weeks !-- Still trying to figure out what is going where !--


----------



## mrcane

It is a beautiful place..the Olympic National Park ,is a very special place to me.it consist of heavy costal rain forest...
Sadly enough it has been written up in a lot of articles lately, and people are coming..we had it to ourselves for a long time now..
       .oh well..  puff...puff...pass...pass...:48:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hydroplane races are loud and it is HOT. No, i won't be going.  But it will be a great party tonight.


Back East we had hydro racing on this river. It was very still and flat. They used it for the scull racing tryouts for the Olympics there because it is so still. I lived a mile maybe a mile and a half away and I could hear the boats all weekend.


----------



## Keef

Used to go to the dirt track stock car races !-- Mane it's loud !
I got 3 gallons of Apple Jack to freeze off probably tommorrow night !-- 3 gallons make about 3 --750 mil bottles !-- I like making liquor a lot better like this instead of distilling !-- When U can't freeze anymore water off she be ready !-- Essence of fruit and alkeehall !--I have to sweeten it some but it's  nice !--


----------



## St_Nick

I created a monster!


----------



## Keef

It's all your fault Nick ! -- They shouldn't  teach people like me about these things cause I do it !-- Got some clones rooting back there that might be Frankenplants ! --If not it's  just a matter of time !-- Might have to fish awhile to find my trick pony but I'm fishing in the right spot with the right bait ! 
Hey Nick what proof U recon it is when U can't freeze anymore water off ?


----------



## Keef

I think D.D. gonna stay home let me take care of her !-- I'll make her comfortably numb !


----------



## St_Nick

Once the alcohol gets to about 40% it gets pretty hard to improve on by freezing. 

I have become my father. Sitting here in my boxers and watching war documentaries. Only difference is he was drinking Miller High Life , I'm smoking Thai!   
Have one on me.  :48:


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Got out of the house today and went and help out Pet Adoption Day for Second Chance Pet at Tractor Supply.  Did not adopt any dogs or cats out, but bought two more unwanted dogs.  That is how it goes a lot of the time.  Did get some donations.  That was good.  Well going back to read post.:tokie:


----------



## DirtyDiana

yarddog said:


> Slow down keef, your Cajun is showing.  Lol



Cajun!  That's  pure backwoods country boy!


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Good to see U feeling better !--


----------



## ness

Well, everything seem alright at the OFC.  And, everything is O:K at the homestead.  Going to watch a movie on the computer.  Keef, I hope DD feel better soon.  Have a High evening OFC. :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> I am very happy to hear this Umbra...Awesome!  That is why you are here. yay.  I want to watch the bodhi thing, i bet I can find it.
> 
> It was 106 yesterday and the plants lived.
> Big party tonight, annual hydroplane races party at my bff. Making tater salad, smoking a turkey, baked beans...
> 
> I am worried about my panama red. looks horrible. Everthing else seems happy. Please remind me next year to grow only a few plants... mine are too crowded.
> 
> Keef, you can't get stressed out cause dd is stressed, that makes her more stressed, says a woman of 44 years of marriage. I hope they can find a solution to DD's very real stress.
> 
> Hope everyone in the OFC is adequately stoned this am.



You are so right about our stresses affecting each other.  It is a difficult balance to maintain sanity.


----------



## DirtyDiana

This woulda been me if I had went to work!   Hey, I'm only a baby nurse-- how hard could it be! ? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469909068093.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Whew another busy day. Rose this is the spin pro you recommended way back when. I love it and it can cruise through flowers with it, thank you for a good suggestion. Action shots from today


----------



## DirtyDiana

I thought my shot was pretty good Krav!


----------



## Keef

Work it Kraven !-- I remember when we talked about them !--Gonna have to have me one !-- I'm letting this cycle get ready before I flip them ! -- I always rush stuff !-- I'm gonna get it right this time !--


----------



## Keef

Cherry wine was too tart !--Blueberry was too sweet !--Mixed them !--Cherry Berry it is !
Just right !--
Kill the yeast and bottle it !--


----------



## Keef

Told ya'll I was gonna keep her home and get her comfortably numb !-- She a wobble head now !-- but I got pretty lit getting her there !- Whew !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469908644292.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

DD, Yer killing me!


----------



## umbra

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Whew !-- I'm full and  I don't like biscuits and gravy anymore ! -- I told D.D she need to test that RSO before giving it to her Cuz !-- All part of the master plan !-- 
Hey Nick -- D.D. is like a lightening rod !-- Something happens she gonna be in the middle of it !-- I was always that way so 2 lightening rods ? -- Picked her after a Christmas  party one time and she looked like she been in a fight !-- Had blood on her and stuff !-- She had to do CPR at the Christmas party !-- So many things !
Wish the hot tub was big enough for an inner tube !


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> I thought my shot was pretty good Krav!



Yes Ma'am, I thought it was pretty good too


----------



## DirtyDiana

No words. .... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469906561606.jpg


----------



## Keef

I was just getting all mystical up in here !-- I explained to D.D. that the fates had chosen her to heal with weed and this thing with her Cuz hammers the point home !-- Sometimes fate is cruel but there's much to learn !-- O.F.C. am I wrong ? -- I for one have a dozen recipes and formulas that have to be tested from root to whole plant extracts !-- 
Giggy I got a recipe for a root extract balm that should help that shoulder !-- Might as well add practicing medicine without a license to the list of charges if I get caught !-- The docs can't even recommend it !-- --I mean both of us from the medical field and fate led us here ? -- O.K. !


----------



## mrcane

Evening all...Like the trimmer Kraven...could be needing one come fall...
D.D.,Be kind to D.D.
      Took six clones each today hippies dawg and Nurse Larry......
      Shall we puff one....:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --I think El Pollo Loco gonna hit the roost !--I see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## burnin1

Good morning!  I put on a pot of coffee. Would anyone like some?  

Fresh coffee and fresh cured Sour D.   It is going to be a great day!


----------



## St_Nick

I'll take a shot of that coffee.  And a big rip off the pipe.  G'day folks!
:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm picky about my coffee Burning 1 !- but I got me a cup ! --I need to put this phone down and find my pipe !-I had then it was gone !


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- Neck is not as stiff today !-- Weather's changing so my face is hurting but not as bad as yesterday !-- D.D. lost her drivers license a bank debit card an something else !--We have torn the house and car apart and nothing !-- She wanted to go back to visit her sick cousin but she needs those cards !--She a wreck !-- But -I'll get her thru it !--- 
I need more grow room !-- U shoulda seen this coming when I started all those varieties !-- We got to at least make some changes !-- U know I got those 6 boxes in a walk in closet off a bathroom where I have my nursery !-- I want to flip them all to bloom at the same time !-- If not I have to close the closet door every night --but my box I have in bloom will not be finished in time to move my nursery in there !-- Got to do something soon !-- Maybe another toke or 2 !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Keef, I have seen lab reports of an oil made with the full  plant extract with roots and stems vs just bud and sugar leaves. The woman who made it showed us the lab reports. Not worth the trouble to use those in oil. Really nothing in them.  I always wondered too about  the value in those too. 

Good morning burnin, nice to see you here.
Good morning everyone. 

Umbra, I watched the bodhi interview, isn't he a nice man.  I am excited to work with my F2 Nurse Larry's now. He said that is where the magic is... Wish i had an acre to throw all my f2's on... not really that would be too much work. I hope that will be a winter project for me.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I know Rose !-- Supposed to be a different set of chemicals in the roots that are good for gout and arthritis! -- Never made it !-- I believe in what I know and that is that the most medical benefits are in the THC and CBDs !-- and I mean both !-- They work best together !-- 
I gots some fine looking Nurse Larry !-- and some Bubba Mamma --and some fem. Master Kush -- Some BlackBerry Snow Lotus -- GDP-x-Black Rose -- and a few other tasty thangs !-- It's  gonna get complicated keeping up with who's who !


----------



## mrcane

Good morning all.....
    What happen..who said that hiking twenty miles with 45 lbs  is good for you?? I tired..
       Tea and pipe.......:48:........


----------



## Keef

Hey Cane first off --Walking how far ? -- No !--I don't do that !-- Less I have to !-- I carried a back pack in the army !--I ain't in da army no mo !--  If it makes U happy go for it !--- Growing up I was taught never to shoot something U couldn't see !-- I tell U if U want to live U better come out them bushes cause I'm bout to light it up !-- If it bleeds I can kill it !--


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man Cane, i would be dead on the trail!  Good for you for being able to type!~


----------



## Keef

That hard core stuff Rose !-- I would be dead for sure !- I'm too old for that sheet !-- I guess ya'll don't got mosquitos like we do !-- They like some deet !-- Big a** mosquitos !-- and snakes -- and all sorts of biting and stinging creatures !-- The temp be so hot in the day with the humidity up close to a hundred and no wind !-- That ain't fun to me !


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Wow 45 miles!!!!! With a pack....
Did those 20 mile hikes when Uncle sam owned me but no more, good for you.


----------



## yarddog

I went hiking yesterday.  Well kinda.    Me and the boss lady went for some dirt road rides.    Ended up breaking down and riding shanks mare (walking) back home.   4.5 miles, got  my truck and picked up the car.    Distributor went out again.  It's the third one in 30,000 miles.    Need to figure out what's going on.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning everyone. Rose, I was inspired as well after the Bodhi interview. I guess in some ways I see myself more as a co creator of plants than a breeders as well. It has taken a bit of introspection for me to find what has thrown off my game and it is definitely about the vibe in moving and getting settled here in Cali. But it is also about...my son. While he is trying to find his way in life, and discovering what it means to be a man. He is discovering his first relationship and a taste of freedom that he has never known before. I came here to grow cannabis. To grow at a level I couldn't on the East Coast. My son came because he wasn't in a position to live on his own and I think the sound of moving to Cali to grow cannabis was appealing. But once my son started to see what it takes to grow commercially, I think the appeal lost its luster. I believed that this journey would be a joint venture. I see now it is my journey alone. My son has another path. It's not meant to be a bad thing, just growth and life. I gave him a month to find somewhere else to live. I hope he finds some place that can handle big dogs, lol.


----------



## Keef

Had to happen Umbra ! -- Like U said He's  got his journey and U got yours !-- I just want a grow that D.D. and I can handle on our own !-- Starting with that spare room !-- I'm prepared to shift our focus at any time but I need one of those CO2 hash oil extractors !-- There's  just so much U can do with that oil !-- I don't like playing fair so I'm using this genetic doubling to look for a trick pony !-- Something that is unique and U know what it is when U smell it or fire some up !--- Don't know or care what that trick is !-- I rounded up all these varieties because one of them might give me that trick pony --Don't care which one it is !-- but there will not be a live piece leaving my house locally !-- Prohibition  ends -- I don't expect to be allowed to participate legally !-- Not a problem !-- Take the threat of jail away and give me a ticket if U catch me !--I could live with that !-- I can get slippery and hard to catch !-- I'd be happy to work in this thing ya'll call the "Grey Area" !-- Never known legal weed anyway !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I got some candidates for the title B.B. King !-- Most died but a few will live !-- If I don't get it this round we'll have a rematch till I do !-- I'm in the zone !-- No Idea what I'll get --Just fishing !


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, the best thing we can do is look inside, but why does it take us so long to do it??     It's the last thing I ever think of.    The right decision, and the easy decision are rarely the same.


----------



## Keef

Smells like decarbed weed up in here !-- U know I don't think many down here would even know what that smell was !


----------



## Keef

What Up Dog ?


----------



## yarddog

What up keef.    Frying peppered bacon, and baking biscuits.    Got a late breakfast going on over here.    And sweet tea in the sun steeping.


----------



## Keef

Can't beat that --I made us biscuits and gravy for supper last night !


----------



## burnin1

Biscuits and gravy!  Yum!  One of my favorites!


----------



## Keef

Hey Burnin 1 --When they gonna change the law and let me work down here ?--They cramping my style !--Have to hide and stuff !-- I'm tired of it all !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, that is a hard time of life, separating from your adult kids. It was very hard for me when our daughter moved to NY. She came home 3 years later changed. She was always an awesome lady but she grew up. It was the best thing she did for herself but it was hard. He is so lucky to have you. Does he have a job? I hope so. 

Another stage of life. they are better and better, just different. Love ya Umbra.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, that is a hard time of life, separating from your adult kids. It was very hard for me when our daughter moved to NY. She came home 3 years later changed. She was always an awesome lady but she grew up. It was the best thing she did for herself but it was hard. He is so lucky to have you. Does he have a job? I hope so.
> 
> Another stage of life. they are better and better, just different. Love ya Umbra.



Rose, as always...Thank You. He does have a job. And he is trying to find something else that pays more. His gf and I are not the best of friends, and they need to do their thing together. They had planned to move into together with other friends and it all fell thru. Somehow they found a little time to try things out before any financial commitments. They are more into each other now than when they met. I would cut my ties and run...very fast, and very far.


----------



## umbra

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/harnessing-the-immune-system-to-fight-cancer/ar-BBv3nvh?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Keef

Good read Umbra -- I'm on the anti-cancer pill (cannacaps) -- So I'm not gonna get cancer !-- Cancer cells can't grow in the presence of THC/CBD !-- My body be pretty much saturated I do believe !--Let me take another toke and top off !-- That's  good weed !-- I ain't getting no cancer !--Nope not a problem !-- U know the secret is in eating it !--Sure smoking it is nice and helps lots of stuff but U got to eat it to get the best health benefits !--


----------



## St_Nick

Is there a preferred strain for making RSO when the goal is to control lemphatic cancer?


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Good Morning everyone. Rose, I was inspired as well after the Bodhi interview. I guess in some ways I see myself more as a co creator of plants than a breeders as well. It has taken a bit of introspection for me to find what has thrown off my game and it is definitely about the vibe in moving and getting settled here in Cali. But it is also about...my son. While he is trying to find his way in life, and discovering what it means to be a man. He is discovering his first relationship and a taste of freedom that he has never known before. I came here to grow cannabis. To grow at a level I couldn't on the East Coast. My son came because he wasn't in a position to live on his own and I think the sound of moving to Cali to grow cannabis was appealing. But once my son started to see what it takes to grow commercially, I think the appeal lost its luster. I believed that this journey would be a joint venture. I see now it is my journey alone. My son has another path. It's not meant to be a bad thing, just growth and life. I gave him a month to find somewhere else to live. I hope he finds some place that can handle big dogs, lol.



         All my best Bro...


----------



## mrcane

You all Wanta get high???:48:


----------



## mrcane

Hippies dawg.... 

View attachment 20160731_121809.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick that's a good question but I think it is about THC and CBDs not so much about the strain but who knows for sure ?-- I think the most important thing would be to use whatever was available !-- I get the same benefits from my cannacaps !-- RSO can make U feel like U melting !-- Makes it hard to function or even regulate the dosage !-- For pain I take enough caps that I get pain relief but can still function well enough !-- U take too much RSO U just sit there and drool ! -- It won't hurt U but might make U not want to take it anymore !--


----------



## Keef

Looking good Cane !-- I think it gonna do U right !-- Those poly hybrids times poly hybrids U never know if U gonna get an indica leaning or sativa leaning plant !-- U could have sisters that look nothing alike !


----------



## Keef

So -So U think tell --heaven from hell blue skies from pain ? --Sing it with me !-- Did they get U to trade your hero's for gold !--


----------



## Keef

Sorry just listening to Pink Floyd's "Wish U Were Here" !


----------



## Rosebud

St_Nick said:


> Is there a preferred strain for making RSO when the goal is to control lemphatic cancer?




Rick simpson says the oil has to have THC in it to kill cancer. He says and i think I can quote, you have to get high to kill the cancer. CBD's may work for seizures, but for cancer you need THC.

Now St Nick, i have no idea if that is true. I think the brain cancer tests with mice was THC though. We are in the infancy of knowing that stuff. But we will know more soon, i think. 

Personally, i think any pot will help.

Cane! you got sun! Beautiful plant my friend.


----------



## umbra

Cane beautiful job, and thanks on the son. Teenagers turn into young adults, but they are still teenagers because it is life that makes them adults.


----------



## Keef

I like that getting high kills cancer part !-- I should be immune to cancer !-- Cause I stay pretty high !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Don't speak...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470007708859.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

I prefer coconut..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469720631766.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Dammm.....that some heavy sh!t.  Di.   

Rose, I'm still studying up but I am getting ready to try the 60 grams in 60 days regime he recommended.  Fortunately I am in a place where I can get away with being a drooling fool.


----------



## Keef

60 grams in 60 days ? ---- I'm not sure I could cut down that much !--  Maybe 60 grams in 30 days ?--We talking eating it or smoking or both !-- I never measured before !


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, i did it for 4 days. It was the twilight zone. I used nurse larry.  Seriously we slept or walked around in a daze.. it wasn't fun. I know a guy that got up to the 3x a day dose as he had cancer and he was able to handle it.. I would start slow.


----------



## Keef

Wait!-- 60 grams of RSO in 60 days ? --That would be different !--  We talking twilight zone !---I'd do it !--Just to see if I could !


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane, that hippie dawg looks good.     Mine was a bushy thriving plant when it hermied in me.    You may want to keep a check on her.      Just in case.      The dawg caught me with my pants down.   And judging by the amount of seeds I have, apparently the girls all had the pants down too.


----------



## Keef

I know Dog !--Trips got me on the way out !-- reminds me I gotta get seed out to Ness and Nick !-- I just need labels !-- I killed Elvis my other boy who was gonna replace Trips !-- No more males !--I'll just clone !


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra --That crystallization process that makes those THCa crystals !--I think I could work it out but I was thinking --Texas gonna allow high CBD oil !-- The byproduct of making pure CBDS would be those THCA crystals -- If I made the pure CBD crystals wonder if they let me keep those nasty old  THCA crystals for my troubles ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> St Nick, i did it for 4 days. It was the twilight zone. I used nurse larry.  Seriously we slept or walked around in a daze.. it wasn't fun. I know a guy that got up to the 3x a day dose as he had cancer and he was able to handle it.. I would start slow.



That's how I have felt all week-- like I'm really in the Twilight Zone!   Would be a dream come true for me,  but I sure would like to wake up!


----------



## DirtyDiana

See what anxiety can make you do!?  And I sure made a mess of it! What was I thinking!  Dammit,  Jim,  I'm a nurse, not a hairstylist!  Now what? 

View attachment 2016-07-31 03.04.00.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just chatted with Rex for a while.  We're both trying to get some sleep, as usual!   They're playing my song, "son of a beech, give me a drink....."  anyways, here's one last heavy one for the night: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470044000329.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- O.K. --So I robbed the cradle !-- Wake and Bake as desired !--


----------



## St_Nick

Morning OFC.  I'm off to be ornery.  At least the sun is shining.:vap_bong__emoticon:

:vap-red vapor:


----------



## Keef

Just be the best Nick U can !-- I'm doing pretty good today !-- Then I seen the weather and they got this thing in the Caribbean Sea that be moving into the Gulf !--They gonna name it Earl !---Then I realized it was the 1st of August ---We don't like August !-- D.D. got a right to get a little crazy this time of year !
Too many bad thing have happened to us this time of year !--- My plan ? --Get high !--Stay low !--


----------



## Keef

Wish they wouldn't name this tropical storm Earl !-- My first portable chess game -I named Earl !--Earl cheated !--- I could beat him--- but usually when I got him cornered --he would shut down -- reset or battery low !-- Bastid !-- 
Hey ya'll I done got a righteous buzz working down here !


----------



## yarddog

What up ofc,. Got 81° with 79% Rh.    Anyone that don't know our air is a fluid ain't from the southern regions.      It's so thick feels like thin water.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. I up, marine layer is in...
      Tea and fruit.......:48:......ah....papaya


----------



## Rosebud

Good monday morning OFC

Cane you can smoke papay in the morning? wowser, you are lucky.  Love that strain and mine have gone crazy.

YD, i don't know how you breath in that water air.


----------



## Keef

Morning all !-- Been doing the E.I.E.I.O.!-- U know ? --Old MacDonald had a pharm E.I.E.I.O !-- Anyway all looks acceptable !-- I can do better !-- That BPU-X-B.B. is working for me !-- 
Don't say that Rose I saw the pics --U can grow anything !-- I am so jealous of your outdoor grow ! -- If I can just get this down around 60 days I could possibly run 5 crops a year ? --This is the pivotal cycle for us !--Looks good so far and finally will put us in weed  independence ! 
Dog it gets hell hot here but we usually got a good wind !-- Stay out the sun and it's not too bad !- We had that liquid air in the swamp !--


----------



## Keef

Hey this might not be funny to U but when it happened it amused the hell out me !-- At the hospital where  D.D. and I met they had this big dry erased board with the test scheduled for the day listed mostly in initials  !-- So when no one was around I made my on little test schedule box and listed a couple empty rooms on it !--Stood around the corner while the nurses and docs tried to figure out what an --E.I.E.I.O. was !--- Boss lady showed up and they asked her what it was !-- She yelled out --Keef where are U ? --U better get to the nursing station !-- She said did U do this ? and I said--- no that nurse did as I pointed to a newly arrived nurse who had no idea !-- It was funny !-- Trying to figure out what an  E.I.E.I.O. was !


----------



## Keef

Got fired from that job too !-- Administerator was yelling at me and shaking his finger  in my face !--I told him if U want that finger --U better get it out my face !-- I was way past worrying about losing the job !


----------



## Keef

I can entertain myself !---Found some stuff I did before my fall !
Show and Tell !

The bowl is made from Mardi Gras Beads and Milk Jugs !

The cup is made from waste high density polythene and pot stem fibers !

The piece of PVC pipe is my version of a Baghdad Battery !-- A 3,000 year old mystery as to what they used it for !-- Fact is if U put a slightly alkaline or slightly acidic liquid in it and hook a volt meter up to it U get 3-4 volts at low amperage !-- I used 36 of them hooked up in series and parallel to produce 12 volts of usable power !---No charging involved !--They make electricity as long as the liquid is there and the 2 different metals !- Then I understood how to do the same thing another way !--So these been laying around long time ! 

View attachment 20160801_111311.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yes the bowl and cup are crude but I wanted to turn this cities waste plastic into telephone poles and railroad cross ties !-- 2 decades ago !--They laughed at me and told me it was cheaper to bury it in the landfill !--


----------



## Keef

It was a magnificent plan just too far ahead of it's time !-- It was called "The ****** Project " -- A sorting facility at the landfill feeding raw material to an on site business incubator for companies  wanting to use a source of free or extremely cheap raw material in thier Manufacturering process !-- I even showed them how they could use thier existing landfill as a power source with methane wells --I showed them how to reclaim and reuse ground water contaminated by the landfill !-- It was all pretty funny to the city council ! 
I don't try to save the world anymore !- I just grow a little weed !


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> See what anxiety can make you do!?  And I sure made a mess of it! What was I thinking!  Dammit,  Jim,  I'm a nurse, not a hairstylist!  Now what?



When I was in high school, I wrestled. It was 1970 and I had shoulder length hair. They told me I had to cut my hair, lol. I told them, we going to court. Court ruled I didn't need to have my hair cut to wrestle. Next day, I shaved my head. I don't do well with people tell me what I can and can not do sometimes. I cut it myself and it looked like it.


----------



## Kraven

Kool projects keef. Cane I would love to spend a summer up near you, hot wet air with triple digit heat indices....brutal for 9 months out of the year here. Sho' don't want none of your winter, but your summers sound enjoyable. Rose, I had no idea the NS would get that tall, she always stayed about 3 foot for me. I didn't veg for 2 months in the sun either so that's prolly whats up, TY for running it, I am enjoying every picture and am on pins and needles for the final smoke and happiness report. Dog, been many a day that o'l pat and bob got me to the house too, never bothered me to walk much, I did plenty in the Marines. Nick, I never say much but I keep up with your Appalachian behind, besides still's I bet that mountain grown pot is like Maxwell house....good to the last drop. I finally finished the harvest and transplanting, took three 16 hour days, it was a labor of love. I swing by daily, just don't post as much as I should, seems I have been awfully busy the last three or four months. I hope everyone's summer is shaping up to be what you want, me..... I just miss the o'l hippy. Peace


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Check on the AI's they are looking pretty.  Got one in the ground and going to be putting the other one in the ground when the sun goes down.  My unknown didn't make it.  Pretty soon I'm going to firer up the grow room again.  Going to need help because, I want to make it a quick grow.  Keef, I know you have said it a million time but, I could use your help in the steps of a fast outcome of the plate cycle. You, know when to flip and all. I'm going to clone.


----------



## ness

Got to run, lots to do today.  Everyone have a great day. :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> When I was in high school, I wrestled. It was 1970 and I had shoulder length hair. They told me I had to cut my hair, lol. I told them, we going to court. Court ruled I didn't need to have my hair cut to wrestle. Next day, I shaved my head. I don't do well with people tell me what I can and can not do sometimes. I cut it myself and it looked like it.



We have a lot in common my man!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I was doing pretty good til I decided to see what you guys were discussing. Didn't know about EARL!  Not even surprised-- the Dog Days of Summer are in full force. 
Just wanna get high by the beach. ......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Truth be told..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470077490209.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Shopping today!


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> We have a lot in common my man!



Why did the guy with short hair cross the road?
Because somebody told him to.

Why did the guy with long hair cross the road?
Because somebody told him not to.

lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

The scissors & the damage done.... 

View attachment 20160731_020759_002_01-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

This is keef!  Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470077512367.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey Nick!  Hope I haven't scared you off, but think about it-- I'm married to Dr Tetrastein!


----------



## DirtyDiana

How can I accomplish anything when Neil Young Unplugged is coming on!! 
#REALWORLDPROBLEM


----------



## DirtyDiana

High by the beach...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469836648237.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Just got home.     Mouth is hurting.   Scheduled to pull a wisdom tooth next week.     Broke it last year and had to wit for insurance to kick in.    Almost waited too late.   
Playing The Division Bell album by Pink Floyd.    It's different, but I really enjoy this album.     Time to check the girls.    Think I'll start a few beans today.    I can't help it.   It's a debilitating illness, this pot growing.


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. !-- 
Hey Dog that's a good album !-- Try David Gilmour --On an Island !
We getting lit watching some Neil Young performances !--


----------



## Keef

Keep on Rocking in the Free World !-- I had a good nap !-- So this be my nap Wake and Bake !-- I really wish they would do something about the prohibition laws in November !-- I want to expand into that spare room !
Need more grow room !-- I know I can get beautiful -potent weight out that BPU-X-B.B.  but they just keep holding the brother back !--  So I just keep perfecting the art !--- They gonna mess around and give me time to come up out the badlands with a whole  herd of trick ponies ! ---When Master Kush was still a tetraploid it was all the rage in Amsterdam !-- I plan to make it one again !


----------



## Keef

I was talking to the guy I used to buy brickweed from sometimes and he said he hasn't run across any hash in 21 years !-- This is the kind of market I'm gonna be in the middle of one day !-- It's  gonna be like a fox in the hen house and I'm gonna be the fox !


----------



## Keef

I want ya'll to know that I have been being a very good boy !-- I'm that position again where I nose people who gots weed and I nose people who wants weed and I've resisted the urge !--- That's  why I hope they change the laws soon !--  I'm only human and I could get weak !--


----------



## St_Nick

You better behave yourself bud.  DD, you didn't scare me off, I just been busy.  Then there's the fact that I'm a lousy thumb typist.


----------



## Keef

I get high I thumb type my a** off !-- Think I forgot how to work the P.C. !-- 
I need to take that one plant down but She still packing on weight and the tricomes are still clear !--I need to stick something else in there !--Never have enough room do we ! 

View attachment 20160801_174036.jpg


----------



## umbra

looking good Keef. Just thought I would tell you that there is a seed company named Kief. Their seeds look really dank too.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> This is keef!  Lol!



Love that show.


----------



## mrcane

Busy day ...4:20... :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- Ya legs or shoulders sore !-- I'd be in I.C.U. !--
Umbra that's  good to know but I'm not gonna be having much more to do with seed companies for awhile !-- There is something strange happening in a couple of those treated B.B. clones that have me kinda excited !- but -- Bubblicious without a name yet may get here before B.B. King !-- I'm to the point that I wish I could start treating clones 100 at a time !-- I'm where I want to be with my Zombie Juice! -- It's just a matter of time and a numbers game now !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Looks like Strawberry or Blueberry wine.  Can I have that on this doent, I mean diet ? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467591072238.jpg


----------



## umbra

No chocolate!


----------



## Keef

No Umbra --chocolate is in the bible -- Book of something !--I'll having to look it up !--" Verily -It's  O.K. to smoke weed and eat chocolate "--It believe that is a direct quote !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I do recall reading that somewhere. ...


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hot tub! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467587996137.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey I might be slightly twisted but when we was in the hot tub -- I thought I saw a UFO flying low over the Gulf !-- Bet it was a smuggler !-- Who would do that on a moonlit night !-- This is a fine example of why I need that dirt bike !--Ain't no telling what libel to wash up on the beach tomorrow ! --  Shoulda used a shrimp boat !-- but them real UFOs !-- Don't shoot at them !--they throw your own dam bullets back at U !-- Not that I know !-- I mean I shoot dam near anything but just saying !-- If something happened to U in the middle of the night in the swamp ? -- Who gonna believe U anyway ?-- Little Bug Eyed Bastids ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Disturbing back to school sale....

And, the "untouchable, " Princess Ginger Lily--my name is NO! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470089407103.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1458858308535.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Last thought for the night. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469563482307.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  Sunny morning here and the pipe is clean and loaded.  Let's all have a toke and a cup of joe. :48:


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--Where my pipe ? --Hair of the dog or something ? -- I be back! -- Looks Brite and hot out there !--


----------



## St_Nick

Humidity is currently 87%. I won't be working outside today. Can't breathe when breathing requires gills.:hairpull:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, this is going to be a good day as yesterday kinda sucked. LOL

It is cool out this morning. Lots of fires and wind and ash and pretty sunrises and sets. I am going to the garden before it gets hot. My plan is to get stoned and stay that way today.. Dust storm coming..yuck.

Lets do this. bought some blue dream yeaterday.. God stuff that isn't organic makes me COUGH!  I can't believe the difference.. Bought pot with a bar code on it for heavens sake... sheesh. I can't believe this.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose, we have like four fires going on in the park...sure could use some rain...
Barcode weed, it's happening
   Don't like the looks of the new laws....In Wa.either....


----------



## yarddog

Morning yous guys.   In my best Boston voice.    Barcode weed.   Done here you get caught buying weed, they slap a barcode on you!!  
I have e a few gallon bags of trim saved up.   It's not all sugar leaves, some is regular fan leaves.    Going to start researching and see what I can/want to do with it.


----------



## Keef

I be alwight now !-- It was cool here last night too !--Got down to 79 !-- Like a cold front or something !-- Ya'll be careful up there and keep an eye on those fires !-- Bar code weed ? -- I think ya'll make this stuff up !-- Everybody knows weed comes in baggies !-- So they gonna change the law on U guys ? ---They settling up one of those "Pay to Play " systems ? -- If U can't plop down a couple hundred grand for some kind of special grow permit ?---Then U illegal ?-- I wish they would just change the law so U get like a ticket or small fine if U get caught growing !-- I could live with that !-- Now if U out there ruining the environment with a commercial grow they should put your a** in jail -just because !--


----------



## yarddog

What y'all think about butane extraction


----------



## mrcane

How do they grow beer..hate to have to change, just to be legal....


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> What y'all think about butane extraction



Sounds dangerous.....


----------



## Rosebud

YD, some dry ice hash is nice. 

I didn't realize you were burning over there Mr cane.  I hope you get the rain.

Morning Keef.


----------



## Keef

Hard to get all the butane out the extract !-- I don't like residue taste !-- The thing U should do is decarb some and get U and the wife on cannacaps twice a day !-- It would help both of U !-- Just let your belly do the extraction !-- U know what they say ? ---U can lead a horse to water but U can't make him drink !-- I do like my caps !-- Smoking it on top a caps buzz is pretty nice !-- I used to think it would be a waste to eat perfectly good smoking weed !---It wouldn't be if U hurting ! - but trim works just fine in caps for me !- If 5he weak I just have to take more !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--When U get that new puppy ?


----------



## Keef

Dog -- I set out to learn all I could about extraction techniques so that when prohibition ends I'll know how to do it all !-- I'm convinced that CO2 extraction will be the industry standard !-- Whether U use it in an e-cig cartridge or using it as dab oil !-- U can make candy and all sorts of edibles !-- Only thing about edibles is it is hard to disguise that taste !-- Perfect for use in an e-cig though !-- Those Super Critical hash oil extractors are a very simple machine !-- $3,500 is a lot of money but it will pay for it's self quickly !-- 
My dream is to sell hash oil e-cig cartridges with oil extracted from one of my trick ponies --on line !


----------



## umbra

butane....well it works, that's why it's so popular. Explosions of all kinds are routine. Here in Cali butane extractions are illegal. Everybody does it this way, but it's 6 years here and mmj is legal, so that should tell you something about it. I think Kraven had a shaker can to do dry ice hash that fairly cheap to buy, easy to use, and it won't explode and kill you.
Keef, I know you have been looking for that piney weed. Did you ever find anything close?


----------



## Keef

Still looking Umbra !-- I was helping Giggy find it but I had every intention of keeping some !-- I'm still doing smoke research !-- I have ran across some fine weed extracts and stuff !-- Got more to try !-- Truth is I'm not sure what I'm looking for Umbra !-- I figure I'll know it when I find it !-- What I want is pretty simple really !-- Something highly desireable that U can only get from me ! --


----------



## St_Nick

Hey keef, how's this for weird? I have 3 plants but only one is throwing these oddball leaves. 

View attachment IMG_20160802_103705.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160802_103715.jpg


----------



## yarddog

I'll check and see what kraven has.    I know the butane is dangerous,but if done properly it's fine.     So much of my job I have to make sure I know and follow certain procedures to be safe.     I know the butane would be the easiest for me to do.   Also don't want any unneeded risks.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I am the bad lil' homie!  I will bite your ankles off! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470089183734.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Roflmao


----------



## Keef

Dog butane is the cheapest long as U purge the butane thoroughly !-- To make shatter U let it sit for a couple weeks so the residual butane slowly evaporates !-- They make that Wax by whipping the extract under a vacuum to get all the butane out !-- All U need is butane which they sell at pipe and smoke shops ! ---Some mason jars and a very well ventilated place OUTSIDE !-- Might be best not to light up while U messing with that stuff too !-- Talk to Kraven he'll hook U up !-- I know U can handle it safely but be careful !-- When it goes boom ? --Ain't no do overs !
Umbra I get stoned and forget stuff !--U asked about piney this morning ? -- Just so happens I know this guy grows some piney weed !-- Just can't remember what it's called ? -- Skywalker?  --King Louie ? --U know how it is I get lit and get a little confused !-- I also want to try some of that Jack Herer (?) --So much weed smoking in this research !-- I'll do the best I can!--


----------



## Keef

Nick I don't this crazy a** plant always tricking at U !-- I would watch for balls closely !-- Got no reason to back it up but gut feeling !-- There's a name for this !


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> No chocolate!



Insert Hopper's FDLMAO EMOJO!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Where?  Here? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764787560.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And Keef says, "well, wasn't it in your purse?"  Well, yes it was, but, my purse wasn't zipped up; you never know when you might need something fast. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470161261633.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

LOL that is very funny DD. Love it.

Tied down plants, need a nap. My house needs cleaning,,, i take a nap and think about it.


----------



## Keef

She crazy ya'll !-- 

Hey this cutting was wilted on purpose !--Then soaked in 115 degree Zombie Juice for an hour !-- Another hour in a rinse !-- Around here if U survive that much sheet and pop a root !-- U get to stay !--This one stays !--Umbra U bred a strong plant here !-- It may or may not be the one --but it's one tough girl !-- 

View attachment 20160802_133758.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Dog butane is the cheapest long as U purge the butane thoroughly !-- To make shatter U let it sit for a couple weeks so the residual butane slowly evaporates !-- They make that Wax by whipping the extract under a vacuum to get all the butane out !-- All U need is butane which they sell at pipe and smoke shops ! ---Some mason jars and a very well ventilated place OUTSIDE !-- Might be best not to light up while U messing with that stuff too !-- Talk to Kraven he'll hook U up !-- I know U can handle it safely but be careful !-- When it goes boom ? --Ain't no do overs !
> Umbra I get stoned and forget stuff !--U asked about piney this morning ? -- Just so happens I know this guy grows some piney weed !-- Just can't remember what it's called ? -- Skywalker?  --King Louie ? --U know how it is I get lit and get a little confused !-- I also want to try some of that Jack Herer (?) --So much weed smoking in this research !-- I'll do the best I can!--


That would be the Jack. Wasn't sure if was piney enough.


----------



## Keef

Nick --Taking the head off of that froze off firewater !--That'll work right ? 

View attachment 20160802_141615.jpg


----------



## umbra

Nick that almost looks like a reveg.


----------



## burnin1

There was a popular strain about 10 years ago that smelled like a Christmas tree and tasted like pine sap.  lol

A buddy used to grow it, but not many liked cannabis That piney.

I think it was called pine cone or something like that....


----------



## WeedHopper

I remember a strain like that. It was a lime green and smelled like a pine tree. Awesome smoke. They called it Arkansas Pine. Havent seen it in 35 yrs.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey WH, wanna get high? I do.

St nick, i agree sure does look like a re-veg going on. Take a while for them to revert back to veg so they have single leaves for a while.


----------



## burnin1

I do!  :bong2:


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Nick that almost looks like a reveg.



I dunno, it's flowering faster then her 
n her two sisters but I got the seeds from a friend.  I know nothing!


----------



## burnin1




----------



## Keef

Got to be 4:20 somewhere !-- 
What up Burning ? -- I believe I am high enough to be granted entrance !-- It's not something I just do on occasion !-- Bout to try something new here !-- Nice smell too !-- Hot Dam I do like good weed !--


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Keef can you Please write a out line for a fast grow.  I want to try it out.  No more outside grow for me.  Just don't want to press my luck.  Been keeping strange hour in my sleep paten.  Staying up to about 4 am and sleeping in to about 3 pm.  Lighting hit one of my trees and fell on my electric box outside.  Tj is out cutting it up.  Going to make good fire wood for my firer place this winter.


----------



## ness

Going to rain all week.  We sure do need it.  The farmer are going to be happy.  The month of July is hour rainy month.  But, that didn't happen.  Aug is making up for it.  I need a new key board, my m button is getting stuck.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ness !-- As soon as D.D. will write out labels for me your seed will be on the way !-- Write out a line for a quick turn cycle ? -- Got questions first !-- Do U have a female plant ? --  If so U got to start cloning now !-- U don't want unknown plants taking up room !-- U need a female clone growing inside !-- I think What U need is a very fast finisher like AK-47 !-- Supposed to take 47 days from the time the lights are flipped to bloom that it's ready for harvest !-- I don't have any seed for something that finishes that fast !-- If U had 2 grow areas --One for veg and one for bloom  -- U could isolate an AK girl then start cloning her !-- When U have rooted clones in veg U can move the seed plant to bloom !-- If U move a small plant to bloom every 2 weeks --After 47 days you'll have a  plant ready for harvest every 2 weeks !--Depends on how big U can grow them  before they are moved to bloom --Bigger they are when U send the to bloom the more U will get! -- As for typing my big thumb hit the 5 about half the time instead of the T !-- I'm not here to take an english or writing course !-- If U can't figure out what I meant just ask !-- I get stoned sometimes U know !--


----------



## umbra

Tom Hill was doing some beans that were super piney. Pine Tar Kush. I bred that to Jack years ago. I think I might have a dozen seeds laying around.


----------



## Keef

Umbra what do U not have laying around ? -- U know anymore very fast finishers besides AK ? --I ain't talking about them $100 each seed on that link either !-- Mane I ain't even ready for some $100 seed !--I want some though !-- There's stuff I can't say but I bet I would like that Skywalker alot too !-- Ever been in a situation where U can't pic a favorite ?-- Good place to be !-- Since D.D. start freaking after her trip I've given her a couple doses of RSO that I got for her cousin !-Women locked the keys at a truck stop on 5he way home then lost her ID and debit card !-- - We just can't get that RSO to him regularly --I told D.D. if it helps her I'll get more but he'll have some as soon as we can get it to him without getting busted !-- She got that Fibro Myalgia --It's  an auto immune disease !-- U get stressed and your immune system attacks your body !-- She worried about the job !-- I never liked it anyway !-- Good Church hospital spread thier nurses dangerously thin and pray nothing bad happens !-- She needs to be sane and healthy !-- Another 2 months we be weed independent !--I hope !--That will help !-- Then I can make RSO !-- If that is what she needs I'll grow it or find it until I can !--


----------



## St_Nick

Nuttin beats the sharp scent of pine.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --That should be a good one that Jack is piney with a hint of something else !-- Easy to smoke and potent too  !-- U know I have a seed problem !-- I have a problem not starting some new seed when they show up !-- I know everything is not gonna grow well for me so I 'm looking !-- I put a bunch back there and see what likes what I do !-- I don't have a good pine or  lemon either !


----------



## Keef

See ? -- One thing about being an old stoner is I forget where I got stuff !-- Dis some of my babies !-- 

View attachment 20160802_194359.jpg


View attachment 20160802_194234.jpg


----------



## umbra

I decided to make some jambalaya and went to the store to find some andouille sausage... lol what I found was andouille tofuy. Your andouille substitute made with tofu.


----------



## Keef

That is a sin against nature right there Umbra !-- That's  almost as bad as  synthetic weed or -- Imitation stuff !-- D.D. tried to make some vegetarian gumbo for a friend once !-- Can't be done !-- I don't eat tofu !--I was in Korea --I won't even be in a room with Kim chi! ---Fermented bean curd ? --Nope !


----------



## Keef

We got the West Nile Virus in our  mosquitos !-- Ain't that swell ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Been up awhile !--Woke up at about 4 am !--Wide awake !-- Took me a healthy dose of caps !-- And fired up the pipe and working on my second cup of coffee !-


----------



## giggy

morning keef, and the rest of the ofc. keef how's it hanging? i'll join you in a bowl. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !-- Did U see we been working on that pine ? -- Umbra say he got something called Pine Tar Kush !--  That might be the pine U looking for ! - How's  that shoulder Cuz ?-- U taking any caps to help with pain ? -U should !--Help U keep a good attitude !

I'm hoping D.D. can get her a temporary drivers license !-- I will put her in a rental car and send her to east Texas !-- Woman gonna drive me to drinking !-- Sometimes in life there are some things U just can't fix !--


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone. I have some outdoor gardening to do today. Hopefully the po-po will be in the other end of the county.  Theys becoming a pain in the arse


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? -- Don't get into a foot chase with the po-po they'll run your old a** down !-- We old we break easy !--  Got my fruit liquor process nailed down !-- I ferment the fruit juice into strong wine then freeze it off --The nasties like methanol and acetone are still in the concentrate and they ain't good and taste bad  !-- So I just distill off the head with the nasties in it !---Leaves just a great fruit flavor !- It is D.D. approved !--but of course --it would have been better if U woulda made the coconut like I said !-- Yakkity-yakkity!


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick unless something goes horribly wrong U and Ness should have seed headed your way today !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning Keef,St.Nick  What up ..Besides us being up to early.......
          Puffin.....:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Hey Nick unless something goes horribly wrong U and Ness should have seed headed your way today !--



Awesome! I am I  serious need in a new strain of goodness.  I noticed today that all three of my current crop are growing with mostly oddball fan leaves.  This is surely goin be an interesting crop.:48:


----------



## NiceBud

Morning old farts. Coffee and pain for me. Still growing my little plant.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning ye old goats. Put yur teeth in and smoke a bowl.


----------



## Rosebud

I beg your pardon WH, my teeth are always in, thank you very much.

Got up at 2:30 and watched politics and now am cleaning up my ( our) messy and dusty bedroom, my side is messy mr rb is tidy. We had high winds and dust yesterday.. I will be dipping my harvest in vegetable wash this year I think.

Smoking some bar coded weed that makes me cough to death.

Good morning Cane, I see you down there.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose ......August, Cloudy & Coooool.????***...


----------



## Rosebud

I thought I felt fall in the air this morning Cane, 50 degrees. That would be very weird.  What is up.  Your plants look good.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose i was talking to everybody but you. Love Weedhopper, ,,dont wanna mess up my campaign.  Lol


----------



## yarddog

Scored a freezer, nice and clean but doesn't cool.      When my buddy showed it to me, I instantly thought of a proper bud drying cabinet.       One man's junk, another man's marijuana flower drying box.    I think the saying goes something like that.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning Giggy !-- Did U see we been working on that pine ? -- Umbra say he got something called Pine Tar Kush !--  That might be the pine U looking for ! - How's  that shoulder Cuz ?-- U taking any caps to help with pain ? -U should !--Help U keep a good attitude !
> 
> I'm hoping D.D. can get her a temporary drivers license !-- I will put her in a rental car and send her to east Texas !-- Woman gonna drive me to drinking !-- Sometimes in life there are some things U just can't fix !--


no i haven't been around much, i don't have much time at work and when i get home i have things to do (even though i don't want to) and then the wife gets in and the honey do's start. i have heard of pine tar kush and pine cone but haven't been able to find any. hell most of the plants i have flowered don't have much smell to them. so yes i'm still looking. making some changes to the grow but i got to win the war first.


----------



## umbra

Good morning one and all. Nice score YD. 3 weeks to go and the girls are putting on some weight. The smells are....intoxicating. An effervescent lemon soda with some lemon zest is what it smells like. Pure OG goodness. I could stand around and smell this all day. Unfortunately, I have way too much to do. Plan on breaking in a new bong with some chiesel and some hash. I'll be back ( in my best Arnold voice) , lol


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> butane....well it works, that's why it's so popular. Explosions of all kinds are routine. Here in Cali butane extractions are illegal. Everybody does it this way, but it's 6 years here and mmj is legal, so that should tell you something about it. I think Kraven had a shaker can to do dry ice hash that fairly cheap to buy, easy to use, and it won't explode and kill you.
> Keef, I know you have been looking for that piney weed. Did you ever find anything close?




YD this is the kanga can and in 30 sec's I got grade 1 hash and in 40 seconds got grade 2 hash. (each shake is 10 sec). Return is about 3 oz dried from a qp of dry trim. Then if you want pure oil I'll teach you how to winterize it, that also is very easy. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

I love Kief.


----------



## umbra

Thanks Kraven, I appreciate you popping in to help.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Scored a freezer, nice and clean but doesn't cool.      When my buddy showed it to me, I instantly thought of a proper bud drying cabinet.       One man's junk, another man's marijuana flower drying box.    I think the saying goes something like that.



Yarddog has a Perm in that shadow.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. ? -- Went back to bed this morning so this my second Wake and Bake !-- Hopper don't  go changing !-- Got those see labeled and sorted !-- Now if I can get them down the road !-- I still ain't moving too good !-- 
Taking me a dose of caps and see what I can do with this pipe !-- 
Morning Kraven !-- Help Da Dog !


----------



## yarddog

Thanks kraven.   I'd rather not use chemicals if I can help it.   I'll look into that can.      Thank you for sharing this with me.    
Hopper, yeah it's getting wild now.   Haven't had more than a trim in over four months now.   It's about 5 inches now.    I am not sure how long I will let it get.


----------



## umbra

The mind is a funny thing sometimes. I had a conversation with some musicians about this guy that played pedal steel guitar that made it talk. He even had a puppet. I remember this guy being on Lawrence Welk when I was little. It kept coming to me as Aldo Rey, but he was an actor. I have been thinking about this for 10 years. So his name was Alvino Rey and he had his own band. The puppet thing was kind of creepy with the pedal steel for a voice. Just a stoner day at the farm.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Here ya go Umbra

http://vimeo.com/19356774


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I have an anomaly in a Bubba Mamma plant !--- I tried to upload a pic but the upload failed !-- I'll try again later !-- Instead of those 2 round leaves that normally appear when a seed germs -- One of these opened up a single 3 finger leaf then the 2 normal single finger leaves but they are not straight across from each other !--  I be watching that one !


----------



## umbra

I can hear it, but I can't see it.   WH you a hep cat


----------



## Keef

Umbra I agree !--A mime is a terrible thing to lose !


----------



## umbra

There's only so much you can do so......let's get high


----------



## burnin1

*Cracks open a jar of Sour D.*  Time to get high! :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Burnin1 ? -- I was watching the violence on the news the other day and those famous words spoken by that ice skater that got whacked on the knee said !--" Why can't we all just get a bong " ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Xx


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Some days you should just stay home.



That's what I say every day.


----------



## WeedHopper

I did DD,,and I gets bored. LOL
Im going back outside in this ridiculous heat and work in my yard. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hey the picture uploading thingy ain't working !-- 
Hopper U a sick individual !-- Working outside in this heat !-- I seen tougher though !-- On the way to the store the other day in the heat of the days I passed a house with some roofers working !-- I had to stop and do a moment of silence !-- So glad it's  them not me !


----------



## WeedHopper

I use to install seamless gutter when i was younger. I was very very dark.


----------



## Keef

I was a production mig welder from 6am -2 pm for awhile making tractor parts  then framing houses in the afternoon to cool down !-- I was a working fool !-- I can't complain that's  where I got the hook up on them bottles of 1,000 Yellow Jackets and Black Mollies but that is a story for another place !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh ****,,,,i use to sale thousand lot jars of Black Mollies and Quaaludes when i was in my 20s. You a bad bad man Keef,,,,:rofl: Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I don't know anything about that stuff Hopper ?  -Those days are a little foggy !----We didn't meet at a job site long, long time ago ? --  Did lots of good business together ? --That wasn't me either !


----------



## Keef

Just in case Hopper !-- U didn't ride a shiny black Hard Tail Harley on a hand made frame with lots of chrome and raked front end ? -- Patent leather saddlebags ?


----------



## WeedHopper

You left out the Indian Medicine Shield,,,,,Indian Warrior riding thru a river,,,and a Cobra leading the way.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Just in case Hopper !-- U didn't ride a shiny black Hard Tail Harley on a hand made frame with lots of chrome and raked front end ? -- Patent leather saddlebags ?



That just might of been me.  Yyou sure'bout due. Saddlebags?


----------



## Keef

Just got back from the store with D.D. !-- Hey Nick U got a package on my bar right beside one to Ness !-- It was close !-- 
Hey Umbra about November ? -- I got no intention of waiting until they say it's  O.K. to grow before I start gearing up !-- That would be almost like playing fair!!- but - I don't want to start too soon !-- I guess what I'm asking is --U know my situation -- Is it time to start building my boxes and ordering my lights and getting that extractor  ?-- I'm ready to kick it any time !--


----------



## Keef

Hey it let me up load a pic !-- This is the Bubba Mamma I was talking about !-- Take a close look !---U know that ain't right ?-- It's  not a trifoliate but I don't know what it is !-- 3 normal ones and this !-- After the mutant GG#4 U would think I was mutating stuff on purpose but this ain't my work ! 

View attachment 20160803_132815.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Them some big leaves.
Hey i know Keef,,,get yourself a strain called Ducksfoot. It has leaves look like ducks feet.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Just got back from the store with D.D. !-- Hey Nick U got a package on my bar right beside one to Ness !-- It was close !--
> Hey Umbra about November ? -- I got no intention of waiting until they say it's  O.K. to grow before I start gearing up !-- That would be almost like playing fair!!- but - I don't want to start too soon !-- I guess what I'm asking is --U know my situation -- Is it time to start building my boxes and ordering my lights and getting that extractor  ?-- I'm ready to kick it any time !--



I have no idea. It is the domino effect, but it may not hit Texas for another couple of years.


----------



## Keef

I know about ducks foot Hopper !-- Australian ! -- These strange things just keep showing up !-- Those leaves don't come off the stem across from each other like they post too !- -- It turns out to be a boy I'll breed it to that mutant GG #4 !-- 
I'm not gonna need a natural mutation !-- I'm making my own monsters !-- 
I'm just chafing at my chains Umbra !--- Soon I will be unbound !--- Insert evil laughter here !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I am going to try to hold off the baking portion of my mornings ritual today.  Usually I am toasted before the coffee is brewed.  Today I'm gonna try and leave the rose colored glasses for later.


----------



## sopappy

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am going to try to hold off the baking portion of my mornings ritual today.  Usually I am toasted before the coffee is brewed.  Today I'm gonna try and leave the rose colored glasses for later.



had to chuckle at that one. Not addictive eh? 
he sez to no one in particular
I find the stuff quite addictive complete with withdrawl symptoms (no sleep)
Every morning is a battle trying not to have a toke, small "b" battle tho,
more an argument I have, left shoulder, devil, right shoulder, angel
and now throw 'illegal'' into the mix

not sure where I was going with this, left shoulder almost always wins


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, me too.  I do a doob before bed and it lets me sleep til about 4:30.  Today I'm just trying to set myself up for A good rush, which I have been missing the last couple of days.  addicted? Mentally maybe............  Physically, just ask my hip and shoulder.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I don't understand this addictive ? --hold off sort of thing ? --- It's an unapologetic way of life to me !-- So it always been illegal !-- That's  my only problem with weed !-- --I got no angel and devil !-- If I do them old Stoners ain't doing they job !-- I'm smoking right now !--I don't care I might have another pipe too !--


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- I don't understand this addictive ? --hold off sort of thing ? --- It's an unapologetic way of life to me !-- So it always been illegal !-- That's  my only problem with weed !-- --I got no angel and devil !-- If I do them old Stoners ain't doing they job !-- I'm smoking right now !--I don't care I might have another pipe too !--



Some people are productive, some fight the lethargy, 
I know if I smoke, I find procrastinating much easier 
more a mental thing indeed


----------



## Keef

What up Pappy ? -- I would not say I'm a very productive person !-- I got those bulged disc in my neck so if I over do --I pay for it in pain !-- Yes the weed slows me down but it also helps me pain !-- I don't work anymore so I try to find a balance but I'm a pot pharmer this is me !-- I'm never far from my pipe !-- It's  not something I give much thought !-- I stop and grab a toke whenever !-- I take cannacaps too !-- So I don't really get high ! --That's  where I live !


----------



## Keef

I grow good weed and make a little liquor am I supposed to feel some guilt or something ?--I'm kinda proud of it !-- I just can't tell the fine peeps in the hood but that's more about security !-- Just wait till they lower the penalty for getting caught !-- I'm come up out of here with some monsters and an attitude !----How Ya Like Me Now !-- Beeches !-- --Made me hide !-- Tried to trap me like an animal !--


----------



## Keef

Oh!--He lit up again !-- Sometimes U got to get creative to solve insurmountable problems !-- Like finding a needle in a hay stack !-- Seems impossible! --

 I light a joint !--
Light the haystack !-- 
When the fire goes out --
I drag a magnet through the ashes --
Get the needle and go home !--


----------



## Keef

Wanna know how to get a cat out a tree ?


----------



## umbra

burn the tree down then sift thru the ashes for his bones?


----------



## Keef

Did U want the cat or the tree ?--


----------



## Keef

We were at the store last night and I was loading up 3 gallons of coconut water -- I turn and this little old lady was watching me in wonder !--( that's  a lot of coconut water ) -- As I turned with my last load and put it in the basket --I looked her in the eye and said --I'm a vegan !-- She nodded and went on her way !-- 
Got to do a run of coconut firewater for D.D. !--I might better get me a Sam's Club card again !-- buy sugar in 25 lb bags and fruit juice by the case !-- and some air fresheners! --Dam grow room smells like a brewery instead of weed!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Wanna know how to get a cat out a tree ?



Yep,,,12 gauge works every time,,,just like shooting a Squirrel. lol


----------



## Keef

Saves the tree too Hopper !-- Shoot squirrels with a shotgun ? ---U heathen !

Hey Umbra -- I got a Zombie B.B. back there trying it's  best to make a double grow point !-- Interesting stuff in Bubblicious too !-- Need to get a system down !-- Got lots of girls waiting thier turn !


----------



## St_Nick

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,,12 gauge works every time,,,just like shooting a Squirrel. lol



True, but a .22 is cheaper.


----------



## WeedHopper

True dat,,plus not as messy.
Truth is I never hunted Squirrels with anything other then a 22 Long Rifle. Hell ive killed deer with a 22 Rifle.


----------



## Keef

They got stuff up north that if U shoot it with a .22 ? --Ain't gonna do nothing but piss them off !-- I saw a show about moose !-- They will stomp U to death --Just to have something to do !-- I'm thinking --Not till I'm outta bullets and I'm not checking to see if it's  moose season !-- That ain't hunting that is self defense !


----------



## St_Nick

That's why you carry a .45 backup.  I hunt with a .243 stops everything I go after.

Mountain life. You just can't beat it.:farm:


----------



## Keef

I don't own a gun that would be legal to hunt -- Anything !-- I gots a 7.62 Chinese SKS with triple 30 round magazines !---Then I got the Street Sweeper --12 gauge Remington pump gun !-- I can't leave well enough alone !-- They maybe modified slightly !


----------



## Keef

I carried that .45 caliber semiauto Browning 1911 as a military policeman !-- When U went into a bank or public building they had a rule that if U were armed U were required to clear the chamber on your weapon !
That meant removing the magazine pointing that gun into a barrel buried at an angle in front of the building and pulling the trigger  !--Then like now I smoked a lot of weed !-- Sometimes I would jack a round into the chamber --Remove the magazine and blow me a barrel away !---Oops !-- (Ha-ha) --My bad !-- Sorry about that !--Another fine example of why these barrels are here !-- Scare the hell outta people !---I kilt many a barrel !


----------



## DirtyDiana

As I said yesterday, some days you shouldn't go out. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469369929240.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

She was looking at doughnuts in the store window. lol


----------



## St_Nick

Hilarious!!! Wonder how long she stood there.


----------



## Keef

That's the way D.D. be acting last week or so !--Got to watch her like a hawk !-- We didn't all get to ride the long bus !


----------



## ness

Good Day OFC.  Wishing everyone have a great day.  Going to wash the leaf down as soon as the sun goes down a little more.  Ever since I put AI in the ground the leaf stop turning yellow.  I still feed her every other watering.  But, I cut the dose in half. :watchplant:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just the kind of good kids we were.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469074454991.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

ness said:


> Good Day OFC.  Wishing everyone have a great day.  Going to wash the leaf down as soon as the sun goes down a little more.  Ever since I put AI in the ground the leaf stop turning yellow.  I still feed her every other watering.  But, I cut the dose in half. :watchplant:



Ness, please don't get your plants wet at night, that is just asking for mildew. I only water in the morning or when they have time to dry before dark.

Glad the yellow leaves left.


----------



## Keef

Rose U so wise !-- How U learn all this stuff bout weed ?


----------



## Rosebud

Roses Keef. 

How's the neck keef? 
How's DD doing?


----------



## Keef

We good Rose !-- She resting !-- I was sitting alone pondering the unknowable !-- Like where the hell is my pipe anyway ? --


----------



## ness

Thank You Rose.  I spray about 4:30 in the afternoon.  They still have time to dry.  I don't get up and about until 11: and the sun is to high.  I think the sun will hurt the girls if I spray them what do you think?  I'll just set the alarm clock around 7:00 and get myself out there and spray them down.  Got to get this right. :watchplant:


----------



## burnin1

Moisture and heat used to give my roses black spot fungus and I am sure the same goes for outdoor cannabis grows.

Spraying the plants may lead to problems during the summer months.


----------



## WeedHopper

DD i did that to my Grandfathers car when i was little. He was not a happy man. Ouch


----------



## yarddog

We had a guy bring a Ford F350 to the shop one day.  Kids had filled fuel tank with water hose.    He didnt catch it soon enough.     Within a few days sitting rust formed and he had to replace the entire fuel system.  $11,000.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Grandfather owned a gas station,,,i was just doing what i thought he was doing. Lol
Anyway he took care of it right away. He didnt get to mad,,,hell i was only 4. That was in 1960.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning OFC! Have a great day!:vap_bong__emoticon::48::headbang2:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Morning mrcane .  seems quiet here this morning.


----------



## burnin1

Good morning!  :bong:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, a beautiful morning here in this desert. Tried to clones some more last night, here's hoping. 

I hope each of you is well and well stoned.

Ness, don't you have high humidity where you live? Maybe you don't need to spray them at all?


----------



## St_Nick

So, just curious Rose. Do you put a lot of effort into the whole cloning thing? Personally, I just wack 'em off dip them in cloner powder and stick em In a solo cup of dirt.  Usually works, sometimes it don't.


----------



## St_Nick

Kind of like this. 

View attachment IMG_20160805_122151.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Nice  St Nick. I got about 3 clones out of 8 last time. They are getting into flower so i need to hurry up. I am not sure what is up with my cloning skills. I cloned miniature roses for years... 

I have an old hippie coming to my house next week, maybe I ask him to clone for me while he is here.


----------



## St_Nick

I just think sometimes we over think things.  In the end its still just a weed.  Give em water light and dirt they want to grow.  All we can do is get in the way.

By the way, just call me Nick. My St. hood is in doubt these days.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, a beautiful morning here in this desert. Tried to clones some more last night, here's hoping.
> 
> I hope each of you is well and well stoned.
> 
> Ness, don't you have high humidity where you live? Maybe you don't need to spray them at all?


 
Good Morning Rose.  Yes, Rose, I do have high humidity.   But, I live on a dirt road and the six foot fence is right up against the road wear I have my girls and I am afraid if they get to dusty they will not breath.  Oh, what to do what to do. Rose, how are you and Mr. RB doing?  TJ and me are doing O:K.  TJ went to cut someone lawn today, I worry about him in this heat.  His line of work was a roofer down in FL., so, he is use to heat, but he is older now and he hurts all over.  He has plenty of water with him, but still I worry.  I'm happy you are having a beautiful morning.  Not to long before fall set in.  Then, I'll be happy.


----------



## ness

burnin1 said:


> Moisture and heat used to give my roses black spot fungus and I am sure the same goes for outdoor cannabis grows.
> 
> Spraying the plants may lead to problems during the summer months.


 
Morning burnin 1.  I sure do not want to get black fungus, I have to think of what to do about spraying my girls down.  They are sitting pretty right now and I want to keep it that way.  Have a good day burnin 1.  And, thank you.


----------



## ness

Good Day OFC.  Wishing everyone have a nice High Day.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Nick, leaving off the saint for now...I will do one the way you suggust.

Ness. Shake um, to get the dust off. We have dust storms here, so i feel your pain. My friend orangesunshine says at the place he works they wash all the bud by a quick dip in a garbage can filled with vegetable wash from Trader Joes. ... shoot, i can't remember the name of that store.. But it is cheap by the gallon, they dip it in that than in a clean water. I guess the water gets really dirty but the pot gets really clean.  I may do that and see what i think.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DL42AMI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## St_Nick

Ness, do you have a leaf blower? Maybe that could keep the dust down.


----------



## Rosebud

Good idea not saint nick.  oh no, i feel a nick name coming on, no pun intended.


----------



## ness

St_Nick said:


> Ness, do you have a leaf blower? Maybe that could keep the dust down.


 

Nick, no, I do not have a leaf blower, I was thinking of a fan, but, I will try shaking them each day, thanks Rose.  Have a nice evening.  The sun is going down and I sure feel the temp. going down. Time to go out and do some yard work.


----------



## Keef

Just checking in !-- We good as we can be !-- Not in jail !--That's always a good thing !--


----------



## GhostMan

Can I get in on this old fart thing.. I'm 40 does that qualify ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --

Ghost Man !-- Welcome to the O.F.C! -- We got no age limit around here !--


----------



## GhostMan

Thanks Keef, and good morning to you and the OFC hopefully I can contribute.


----------



## Keef

What U growing GM ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Very impressive  ,,seen it on the news this morning.

http://aerofarms.com


----------



## WeedHopper

GhostMan said:


> Can I get in on this old fart thing.. I'm 40 does that qualify ?



40,,,,damn you are old...lol
Welcone old man.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- Aero under LEDs ? --  Stacked SOGs ?--


----------



## GhostMan

Keef, this a long list. All genetics from www.marijuana-seeds.nl . Sour Diesel,Chemdog,OG Kush,Pineapple Kush,Pure Power Plant,THC Bomb,White Widow Max,Critical,Purple Widow,White LSD automatic, One struggling White Widow Max automatic X Sour Diesel,and a couple of skinny Mexicans.


----------



## GhostMan

WeedHopper said:


> 40,,,,damn you are old...lol
> Welcone old man.



Heh?


----------



## St_Nick

'Morning fellow old dudes (and dudettes)! 
Hey keef! Check this. Someone suggested re-veg but I ain't buying it. 

View attachment IMG_20160806_084657.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160806_084725.jpg


----------



## Keef

Sounds like a tasty  list GM !

Hopper -- I don't have a million dollars worth of equipment but I can rock some Aero under LEDs !-- 

View attachment 20160806_075138.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Same one I showed you the other day.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Nick long as it don't pop balls U can't do anything but watch it !--


----------



## St_Nick

No worries Mate.  I see no indication of balls. It's flowering a lot faster then her sisters which have normal leaves. I'm getting a charge outta watching her grow. The other 2  are stretching like. Mad this one is flowering with no stretch.  Cool.:48:


----------



## St_Nick

You able to finish those plants in them little totes? I'd think they'd be crowded.


----------



## Keef

I still got your seed sitting on the bar Nick !-- I'm beat up today !-- toilet tank sprang a leak so I had to fix it !- Then took D.D. to the DMV -- She wants to go back to east Texas to help her sister and she lost her drivers license! -We got there too late so she got to wait till Monday!  -- Woman gonna drive me to drink !--


----------



## Keef

No problem Nick those are 35 gallon totes with 10-12 gallons of Nute water !-- I don't grow them tall !-- That box got 4 plants in it !-- It's not much different from hydro or DWC ! -- I'm itching to get that spare room set up with 20 of these !-- Gonna be flipping the other 6 boxes soon !


----------



## WeedHopper

GhostMan said:


> Heh?



:rofl: Weedhopper likes messing wit my friends. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick

My next grow, I want to scrog one plant in a 35 gallon tote.  I usually grow in five gallon bucket


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning spam central!!!!! 

Ghost, welcome to the old farts. 

Nick, i am still telling you it is reveg.  What else could it be? I have seen lots of reveg, and i am sticking to my story.  Thank would be cool to scrog in a big pot.  My biggest pots are 20 gallon.

I need a joint now. or a bowl, or something.


----------



## Keef

D.D. woke up so I got to do the Wake and Bake all over again !-- 
Nick it's just all the same grow to me !-- I shut the grow down I lose girls that been with me awhile !-- I clone from clones and never kept a mother plant !-- My Widow is 3 years old this year and my B.B. and T.E. been around awhile too !-- I just use seed to isolate me a good girl and then I just clone her ! Long as I keep a small piece in veg she ain't going anywhere till I say !


----------



## Keef

U know this ain't right ! 

View attachment 20160806_090908.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

congrats keef


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so i cleaned up my pot in my bedroom and took all my old grinders and threw them away but took all the kief on the bottom of the grinders and saved it. YUM.  All the keif from all the pot i have ever grown is in my new grinder.. We had quite a friday night party last night.  my tip for the day...


----------



## Keef

I just don't know what this Bubba Mamma doing Rose !--- This ain't my work !-- Soon as it's  big enough to see what's  happening I show my work !


----------



## Rosebud

That is bubba mama? WOA


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Nick those newest pix look more like a reveg than the last pix you showed. Didn't get much sleep...dogs started barking at 3 am. So I loaded the shotgun and brought the dogs into the room and we slept in there the rest of the night. Whenever I get this close to harvest, I get concerned when my dogs wake me out of a dead sleep. 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## Keef

Watch them Umbra !-- My dogs couldn't hurt anyone !--Thier job is to wake me up !--I bring the hurt !
Yes Rose it's Bubba Mamma but it has me puzzled !-- 4 finger leaves ?-- I guess we wait and see what it does !


----------



## GhostMan

WeedHopper said:


> :rofl: Weedhopper likes messing wit my friends. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Your crackin me up man..


----------



## GhostMan

Keef said:


> Sounds like a tasty  list GM !
> 
> Hopper -- I don't have a million dollars worth of equipment but I can rock some Aero under LEDs !--



Really nice Keef! What strains and how many days into flower ? I'm gonna have to go google aero now, fortunately I know what LED's are.


----------



## Keef

GM -- I bought an aerocloner then just copied it on a larger scale and added nutes !-- Cost about $50 to build then add a light and it's  a grow system !--


----------



## Keef

GM -- U can see my boxes clearer in this  pic !-- I use 1 light per box ! 

View attachment 20160806_101337.jpg


----------



## GhostMan

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, a beautiful morning here in this desert. Tried to clones some more last night, here's hoping.


 
 Check this out Rosebud. 
http://www.theweedblog.com/monster-cropping-marijuana-plants/


----------



## GhostMan

So what's that just like a work box with a lid d


----------



## St_Nick

One of these days I am going to try some version of hydro but I'll first have to create my own organic way of feeding them. I refuse to buy plant food at those crazy prices.  Electricity costs enough.


----------



## GhostMan

You and me both Nick.


----------



## GhostMan

Keef said:


> GM -- U can see my boxes clearer in this  pic !-- I use 1 light per box !



Any pictures of the inside ?


----------



## GhostMan

Anyone here ever smoke any of this ? http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/marijuana-seeds/top-high-thc-strains/headband-og-feminized . I have male and female of both Sour Diesel and OG Kush.


----------



## Keef

GM -Sorry I got side tracked !-- Don't have a spare but this is inside my boxes !
There's a ceramic floor tile with a 396 gph filtered pump glued to it !-- That figure 8 spray manifold with those micro sprayer --I used a 2 inch door knob drill and Caulked the lids and done !-- There's  a couple bubblers in the box for air exchange !-- 

View attachment 20160806_124321.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Nice pics keef.   I like being able to see inside the box with roots and all.


----------



## Rosebud

Make some seeds Ghost man!  love me some sour d.


----------



## St_Nick

In the come ing  weeks I am going to start my first journal.  I figured to announc it here first since keef is gonna be the vehicle that drove it.  I gonna start wit building the medium and go step by step all the way through. Two reasons for this, one is to educate and the other is because I really believe a lot of us sweat the little stuff to much.  Keef, when you get around to sending em, I'm gonna educate the MP world, hillbilly style.

I a. Getting adventurous. I was always arrogant!


----------



## Keef

They should be in your hands by next weekend Nick !-- I been distracted !-- 
I got wet to get this pic !--I never took a pic inside a box before with it running ! -- 

View attachment 20160806_130738.jpg


----------



## Keef

Show me something Hillbilly !-- I'm spoiled !-- I don't underwater or over water --same with the nutes unless I mess up ! --I'm doing that less and less with each cycle !---Everything is on a timer !---I just top off boxes and monitor pH !-- Everything doesn't grow well for me but most do just fine for the space !--I can't grow a straight up sativa !- It was hard enough finding a Widow that would work !


----------



## St_Nick

No rush Bud, I got plenty to keep me busy. I need to get a roof on my place before winter and if I accomplish that I'll be happy.  I'm playing avoidance today. I need to leave the house and I'm having a  -*+h of a time leaving the house.


----------



## GhostMan

Keef, that box is bad ***.  I might try something like that. Rosebud I think I am. I'm gonna cross the male sd with fem OG Kush and the male OG Kush with female Sd. Next season I'll cross the offspring of those. Try some of that headband OG.


----------



## GhostMan

Funny thing is I've never smoked Sour Diesel. Hopefully in another 60 days.


----------



## Keef

D.D.'s cousin that she grew up with went to the VA to get chemo and radiation for throat cancer !-- I think they gonna be sending him home on hospice and D.D. took a leave of absence for work then lost her drivers license !-- She wants to be over there and can't until she gets it replaced !--- She been driving me crazy !-- I told her they can get him home alive I'll get Rose tell me how to do that 60 grams of RSO in 60 days --Then I'll  get my best hustle on and see if we can find it !-- She'll be over there early in the week and see how he's really doing !--


----------



## St_Nick

I'm doing the 60-60 regime as soon as I get it cooked up.  Good luck to your sis in law.


----------



## St_Nick

You need a pound of 20% to do the job right.


----------



## Keef

GM ---U want to build a box ? --I'll walk U thru it step by step !-- These boxes even have a 4 inch checkerboard pattern on top so it's already laid out for drilling !-- 35 squares --I use one hole as access for power cord and bubbler !-- U don't need to drill them all !---


----------



## Keef

Nick he gets home alive we gonna give it a shot !-- After she sees him I'll know more ! -Sounds like he's pretty sick to me !---


----------



## Keef

I got a Bubblicious be the right age soon for the Zombie Juice! -- The during this next cycle I'll be treating hard and heavy on everything I got !-- U.B.C. Chemo been a long time ago !-- We need need a new legend !-- Might be a tetraploid called B.B. King back there right now !-- It's  been hard so I sure as hell want more than one !-- I want the skill to make them reliably !


----------



## St_Nick

Anytime hospices are involved it serious.  They get called when you gonna die. I been there twice, beat em  both times.


----------



## Keef

I know Nick !-- I spent 20 years nose to nose with surgeons over an O.R. table !-- Dr. Mindbender says I saw too much but I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !--


----------



## Keef

When I went to take the EMT courses --We had to introduce ourselves to the class and explain why we wanted to be paramedics !-- I had already  worked with the instructors in some hairy situations and as hard as I waved my hand they made me go last !-- I stood up and told them my name is Keef and I come here to learn to drive ambulances !--I can drive faster than all ya'll and I got the tickets to prove it !--


----------



## Keef

Make them telephone poles look like a picket fence Jack ! -

-U know they never let me drive an ambulance !-- They even hid the keys !-- Not even so much as a test drive !--A few modifications and we could made that thing scream !--but No !


----------



## mrcane

How's it ,OFC .thought I would check in ..been out of it myself...fatigue...craziness...ect...bowl and a nap with the cat...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

St_Nick said:


> You need a pound of 20% to do the job right.



What do you mean? 20% what?


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, i have been missing you. I hope your better, is this a medication change and you over hiked? get better man.  Tell your papaya hi.

Nick you were in hospice twice?


----------



## GhostMan

Keef I definitely want to do a box. If you can give me a list of things I'll need then I'll catch up with you when I have them. At the moment I'm poor as a snake, but I can pick up the pieces a little at a time.


----------



## Keef

GM -- I recommend these black boxes with yellow checkerboard pattern on the lid !-- The pump has to be filtered or the microsprayers will drive U crazy plugging up !-- I'll post a pic of pump box when U ready to order !-- Tools ? --All U need is a drill --2 or 3 inch hole saw ( doorknob bit ) !-- and a caulk gun --( I use silicone)--


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> How's it ,OFC .thought I would check in ..been out of it myself...fatigue...craziness...ect...bowl and a nap with the cat...:48:



What up Bro,,we missed yas.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Nick,,,you sent them packing twice?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Uhhmmmm....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469123266543.jpg


----------



## Keef

We did  emergency surgery one night on a guy --Somebody done emptied a .25 auto into him !--I mean he was shot all over the place !-- When we were finished and took the drapes off I recognized him from another emergency surgery !-- Checked the scar !--Butcher knife to the chest !--It was him !-- I stopped by a few days later to check on him !--I sensed a story !-- He was quick to explain it !--He said his wife did stuff like that when she was mad !-- I had no questions !-- As I left his room I wondered who was craziest -- Him or his wife !


----------



## Keef

Took 3 gallons of Apple Juice to make about 3 --750 mil bottles of some Apple Jack that will rock your world !--What proof is it when it'll burn ?


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> Cane, i have been missing you. I hope your better, is this a medication change and you over hiked? get better man.  Tell your papaya hi.
> 
> Nick you were in hospice twice?



Yup.   First time I threw em out. Se one time I just crawled Way.  Both times I bet the odds.


----------



## DirtyDiana

TFDMFL (tears falling down my face laughing) I needed this one! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470525510036.jpg


----------



## GhostMan

Smh... Those deer should know better.


----------



## GhostMan

Ok Keef.. That's a start on materials. I've got the tools. I've got to find a house for this winters crop. I'll start gathering the mats as soon as I do. I'll get back to you on this then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Keef

I have a very important announcement! ---

 Ain't nothing wrong with some Cornbread! --

 Black Beans and Cornbread for supper !--I don't like beans and cornbread anymore right now !--


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Cane, i have been missing you. I hope your better, is this a medication change and you over hiked? get better man.  Tell your papaya hi.
> 
> Nick you were in hospice twice?


     Rose ,Thanks again, Meds, too much hike, :confused2:
...all I know that it hasn't been good...
Hopefully things will flatten out..
     WH...THANKS for being you and keeping us smiling
     Sheet....Thank you all for being here....:48:.....
Keef I love corn bread and beans... That DD...She put out the grinds


----------



## mrcane

Gostman welcome to the O.F.C...Bro...puff one and l'm horizontal......:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane I hope U get a handle on it before it gets out of hand !--  Seems like half the O.F.C. is crazy and the other half is CRAZY !-- This too shall pass !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Cane I hope U get a handle on it before it gets out of hand !--  Seems like half the O.F.C. is crazy and the other half is CRAZY !-- This too shall pass !



Thanks Bud....we get thru this.....::48:


----------



## St_Nick

Nick got hisself a new phone.  Maybe I'll be able to communicate better with this one.


----------



## GhostMan

Hey Mrcane. Thanks for the welcome.. Wish I could puff one, but all I have left are some leaves from the auto I harvested last month. I'll smoke it but trust me it doesn't gualify as one.


----------



## giggy

hey you bunch of old farts. was in the hood and thought i would check in. looks like i may have to have the clean out on my shoulder. i don't like this as the last time i went under i had a asthma attack while on the table and i don't have asthma. hope all are doing well.


----------



## giggy

ghostman welcome to the ofc.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Gonna be hot again !
Take care of yourself Giggy !-- They clean that shoulder out it should be much better !-- U got a torn rotator cuff ?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Gonna be hot again !
> Take care of yourself Giggy !-- They clean that shoulder out it should be much better !-- U got a torn rotator cuff ?



keef they said no tear but lots of spurs and of course osteoarthritis which is getting to me in other places too.


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, hate to hear it.    I need to get out of the mechanic field before I get arthritis.    I have problems with joints as it is.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....tea on the paito...Looks like a thunderstorm kinda day...sky is looking scarry..
 1/2cup bat gauno and a good watering for the girls last night...   they sure grow'em big outside ....:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning my friends.  I am my usual self this morning, trying to find a way to do something without actually having to move. :48::48:


----------



## Keef

They clean it out and smooth it up some you'll up and around in no time Giggy !--

Dog-- soon as they turn us loose I think your wrench turning days is numbered !
Cane we got heat indices over a 100 everyday !-- I remember how big they can grow outside and I envy U guys !-- I can't grow them like that yet  but I'm getting set up for 5 harvest a year !-- One set finishes bloom I'll have another group ready to go to bloom !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,
 A cool windy morning here. Keef, you think were half crazy?  hmm  crazy good.

Giggy, my daughter is having shoulder surgery on the 14th, i think, she has been fighting it for 8 months, it will be laparoscopy but the recovery time for hers is long.. a torn tendon.  You will have to tell the anesthesiologist about your asthma attack and you don't have asthma...that is scary.  Is yours scheduled? Best wishes man. You will feel better.

Cane, good to hear ya.. Yes, bat guano makes big plants. enjoy.. 

Nick, if you figure out how to get stuff done without moving, let me know. lol

Good moring Yard dog.


----------



## mrcane

Keef..If you could please l would like  to get the recipe and how too take canna caps...got some capsules and looks like we are going to take down two of the neighbors papaya today


----------



## Keef

Easy Cane !--U should be taking them regularly !-- Decarb the weed in the oven at 240 for half an hour or so !-- U can do it in a jar or just put a fist full of trim on a paper plate or something !---What I do to make it pack into caps easier is run it thru a screen basket !-- All that is left is filling the caps !-- I use a piece of wooden chop stick to pack the caps with the decarbed weed !-- U have to figure out your own dosage !-- Good trim --2-3 with some oil or food might be a good place to start !-- Takes about an hour to kick in and they sneak up on U !-- The right dose will take the edge off and allow U to function but not melt U !-- I been melted a few times !--


----------



## mrcane

Thanks bud.....we will be trying it out soon..
When you say trim, is this mainly the close trim sugar leaves??
How about running it thru the coffee grinder?


----------



## Keef

Cane if U need something even stronger--To make RSO --Fill a jar with trim or other weed --Pour Everclear into jar to cover weed !-- Shake a few times then filter off the alcohol !-- Let the alcohol evaporate on a cup warmer or the like !-- When the alcohol is gone what is left is Rick Simpson Oil !--


----------



## Keef

Make it with whatever lesser weed U got Cane  !-- U can always just take more !--- Bud trim is best because U can take less !-- but experiment with what U got !-- Less potent then --U just take more !--It will not be as good without some oil ( buttered toast will work fine --I just chase mine with a spoon of coconut oil) !---


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Cane if U need something even stronger--To make RSO --Fill a jar with trim or other weed --Pour Everclear into jar to cover weed !-- Shake a few times then filter off the alcohol !-- Let the alcohol evaporate on a cup warmer or the like !-- When the alcohol is gone what is left is Rick Simpson Oil !--




If your gonna go that route then I highly suggest you winterize it to get the cleanest product....it removes all the plant waxes and unwanted plant particulate.


----------



## Keef

Partially evaporated RSO is called "The Green Dragon"-- Ain't many who will ride that green dragon more than once !-- High test alkeehol with concentrated weed in it !--- I'm gonna advise against riding the dragon !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning MP crew. Beautiful morning here in Cali. Very long "to do list". Wake n bake has got me early. Starting a second pot of coffee.


----------



## mrcane

Have had to take a couple calonapin, or however you spell it..and even a half makes me feel like sleep...
Sounds good, gotta try it ,want to cut the edge without smoking so much....


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven !--
Winterize RSO by placing it in the freezer for at least 24 hours !-- The waxes and plant matter will congealed and can be filtered out !---- Must be filtered quickly after removing from freezer !-- 

See to me all this Everclear extracting and  winterizing is not nessesary! -- My stomach can do all that stuff without me even thinking about it !-- Take some caps and forget about it !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning Umbra....:48:....Rose 
Keef no alcohol for me, thank you


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Partially evaporated RSO is called "The Green Dragon"-- Ain't many who will ride that green dragon more than once !-- High test alkeehol with concentrated weed in it !--- I'm gonna advise against riding the dragon !--



Then there are tinctures....mine are in between the dragon and rso. I just take the green dragon and add hash and let it dissolve in it. My oldest son used drinking green dragon as part of their fraternity gatherings. Eat a ghost pepper and do a shot of green dragon.


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Cane !-- I don't drink anymore either but I enjoy making it !-- I had bad hangovers and whiskey bumps !-- 
What up Umbra ? -- Wasn't U running some Oregon Lemon or lemon something this cycle ?


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Morning Umbra....:48:....Rose
> Keef no alcohol for me, thank you


Good morning Cane. I hope you are feeling a little better.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I know that's true Cane !-- I don't drink anymore either but I enjoy making it !-- I had bad hangovers and whiskey bumps !--
> What up Umbra ? -- Wasn't U running some Oregon Lemon or lemon something this cycle ?


I ordered them last month. Sent the money and...nothing. They are not responding to emails, so figure they ripped me. I will blast them on IG for being punks.


----------



## Keef

I'm too old for that sheet anymore ! --One time when I was drinking I threw up and a piece of jalapeño went up my nose !-- I had a religous experience! -- I don't eat hot peppers anymore !--I'll grow them but I don't eat them !


----------



## umbra

My religious experience with jalapenos was eating a hoagie with peppers then eating 4x botter and going night fishing for blues. Puked like I was going to die. Chum for the fish.


----------



## Keef

Umbra looks like I got that B.B. to do what I wanted !-- I been thinking about this and there's  no telling what the terepenes are gonna do !-- I think some kind of strong lemon might be a way of understanding !-- When I genetically double it I can have it side by side with the mother and see how it changed it if at all !-- I'm expecting a different terepene !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U need to grow some more of that Skywalker !-- Sounds like that was some fine weed !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Giggy, hate to hear it.    I need to get out of the mechanic field before I get arthritis.    I have problems with joints as it is.


morning dog, i have been a machinist most of my life, did try ironworking for a bit. nowadays they find i can do what ever i want to and keep me busy. built another cab then had to paint it as well. 


Keef said:


> They clean it out and smooth it up some you'll up and around in no time Giggy !--
> 
> Dog-- soon as they turn us loose I think your wrench turning days is numbered !
> Cane we got heat indices over a 100 everyday !-- I remember how big they can grow outside and I envy U guys !-- I can't grow them like that yet  but I'm getting set up for 5 harvest a year !-- One set finishes bloom I'll have another group ready to go to bloom !--


that's what they tell me, but i still don't like the thought of it.


Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> A cool windy morning here. Keef, you think were half crazy?  hmm  crazy good.
> 
> Giggy, my daughter is having shoulder surgery on the 14th, i think, she has been fighting it for 8 months, it will be laparoscopy but the recovery time for hers is long.. a torn tendon.  You will have to tell the anesthesiologist about your asthma attack and you don't have asthma...that is scary.  Is yours scheduled? Best wishes man. You will feel better.
> 
> Cane, good to hear ya.. Yes, bat guano makes big plants. enjoy..
> 
> Nick, if you figure out how to get stuff done without moving, let me know. lol
> 
> Good moring Yard dog.


morning rose, you got that right. no i haven't set one up yet, we were trying to see how long the shots would last. so far about 3 to 4 weeks but the hurt is starting to come back. i hope everything goes well for your daughter, keep us posted.


----------



## St_Nick

I'm rocking the new phone  now I need to figure out how to get the talk to text function going and I'll be golden. Maybe :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

I don't know whether to congratulate U Nick or if U found out about the smart phone assassin and are just giving me a hard time !-- I can't go back and change things !--I kilt they a** --O.K. !--


----------



## Keef

I know all ya'll done got so aggravated at a computer U just wanted to kill it --Well ---I did ! --I kilt 2 before I was banned from shooting electronics !-- It doesn't really do anything but give U a little satisfaction !--but I'm getting better !-- Killing everything is not always an option !--We not supposed to let that kinda  stuff out !-- See most married men have honey do list -- I got a honey don't do list !-- Shooting electronics is on it !


----------



## Keef

Hey while I'm on a roll -- U know that high deer sign D.D. posted ? -- We'll that come about because there's  this " Short Bus School " -- Down the road and there's  a sign there that I find offensive! --
It says " Slow Children Crossing " -- Seems to me "Children Crossing " --would have been enough !-- They shouldn't make fun of those children like that !


----------



## oldfogey8

the sentinel... 

View attachment IMG_2065.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra U need to grow some more of that Skywalker !-- Sounds like that was some fine weed !


Someone else told me the same thing not too long ago, lol. So I called the seed bank to get things straight. We'll see. I remember back in the 80's, when I first ordered seeds from Holland, everyone thought I was crazy to seed money in the mail for seeds. The 1st seed bank I ordered from was SSSC. I was nervous about it, so I called them to ask about the shipment. I got up at 4 am on a Saturday and called and spoke with Kees the owner, he was doing the dishes. Back then, shipments didn't come from overseas, they were sent domestically.
Bodhi sent me a special OG pack of beans that are burning a hole in my pocket. Oh and then there is the private reserve OG. Beans be plenty. So....I have a male cwo and no where for him to do his thing. He gets the chop today. I don't want to risk the main crop getting pollenated this late in the cycle.


----------



## GhostMan

Anyone want to comment on the buckeye. Like how much THC, yield, parentage, and smoke. Your the second person I've seen growing it on here.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Ghost man, i haven't had the pleasure of smoking it, but Mel, the breeder told me it was 90 % indica.   I will let you know in October. Mel also said it is a fast finisher. It is very popular and I expect it to be really great smoke. Oh, and she is HUGE outdoors.

OF, very pretty, what kind of spider is that, and what is she eating?


----------



## GhostMan

Thanks for the reply RB, waiting on Oct.


----------



## umbra

GhostMan said:


> Anyone want to comment on the buckeye. Like how much THC, yield, parentage, and smoke. Your the second person I've seen growing it on here.


 I don't know that many people who routinely have their weed tested. Dispensaries do it, but most home growers don't. There are a few sites that carry Mel's work and they would have all the specs. Try firestax.


----------



## Rosebud

She is out now, has new seed run going. Soon.


----------



## St_Nick

Well let's see if I've got this figured out. Keef, the I know all about that Electronics thing. I have killed more than my fair share. Last thing I shot was a 65 inch Mitsubishi big screen.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## oldfogey8

Ghostman - the smoke is really nice. i don't know what the percentage thc is but it was really nice and crystally. my signature has a link to my last indoor grow. i also grow on the cheap so your results will probably be better. i mix mine with some sativa to get a more lively buzz. the best part about it is bag appeal to me. looks really nice. the yield was less than i am used to, maybe 80% of what i usually get. i am happy i have it and glad i have more seeds.


----------



## oldfogey8

rose - not sure what kind of spider. maybe a cannna-spider or just a happy spider. there are two that have take up residency on my plant.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> She is out now, has new seed run going. Soon.



I think sourpatch seeds has some of her stuff in stock, but I would call them ahead just to be sure it's in stock.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I really needed this laugh...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470525268543.jpg


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  My girls are looking good outside.  When do you think I will see flowering?  Wishing everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## Rosebud

I think they will be starting anytime.. I am glad they look nice ness.  I hope your day is a good one.


----------



## GhostMan

Thanks for all the replies.. OF that looks like some fire man.. I'm gonna see what they say about that strain at firestax.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C.  !-- Hamburger Helper and a pipe --I think I'm gonna live !-- Still in the 90's out there !-- I'm shipping D.D. to east Texas tommorrow! -- Bout to drive me crazy ! --I might need another pipe ?


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, i see we all have the monday morning blues. well, i already had my bake this am. at work waiting on parts to finish a job. wouldn't mind being on the bike, miles and miles away. hope yall's day is grand.


----------



## WeedHopper

Stinking biker trash,,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Stinking beach bum,,,,:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Just playing with my Bros this morning. Have a good day my friends.


----------



## burnin1

If I live to be 80 like Willie it is because we use the same medicine.  :ccc:

Have an AWESOME day guys and gals!


----------



## Keef

U right today Hopper except I'm not going out in that heat if I don't have to !-- D.D. getting ready to head to the DMV !-- I told her I'm almost stoned enough to go to the DMV !-- She say that's why I can't go !-- I'm making liquor today anyway !-- Got to take the head off about a gallon of Peach Brandy (?) --!-- Got 2 gallons of Cherry in the freezer !-- Then it's  time to mash in again !-- I haven't done blackberry yet !-- but D.D. do like that coconut !-- I use coconut water with some sugar and yeast !-- I gots one of those hydrometer things that measures stuff but why ? -- yeast is done when the mash has no sweetness left !
Then I freeze it off after about a week !-- Yields about 1 --750 mil bottle per gallon !--
I got pharming to do-- Later !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.... 

Am I the only one in the world that doesn't like Blue dream? I think it sucks as a sativa.. Oh, I just checked Leafly, it is a hybrid. Ok, that may explain it.

Thank you, i have needed to get that off my chest for  two weeks. I am growing it and it better be better than the dispensary stuff. I have two plants, why i ask myself?  I hate a "muddy" sativa, which i guess some hybrids are to me. 

DD, I have been thinking about you and this visit you are going on. I am sending good thoughts to surround you. You have the best heart. 

Gonna hit the showers and the trainer than fun stuff, i hope.  

Please excuse my negativity this morning.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Rose !-- I got a little negativity going on today too !-- I'll have to get U a cut of this Blueberry Blast thing I got from Umbra !-- It's a hydrid for sure !-- I would say this cut runs right down the middle of sativa and indica !---Got great blueberry terepenes !-- Smells like a Blueberry air fresheners starting and 3-4 weeks into bloom !---No excessive stretch !-- She works well for me !-- Finish in about 70 days !
U saw the pic of that mutant Bubba Mamma ? -- Now this feminized thing called Moby D-i-c-k that is also doing strange things !--- Is mother nature mocking me about this genetic doubling work ?-- Bottom line is I don't care where my Frankenplant comes from !-
Rose about D.D.'s sister --- She has a green thumb and does loves her plants !-- U know that thing about buy a man a fish and U feed him for a day -- Teach him to fish and U feed him for a lifetime ?
When it is time I'm teaching the girl to grow weed and she will not want for anything ever again !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning my peeps. Rose, blue dream varies tremendously, every pheno has the potential of being very sativa or very indica. I grew out 10 packs of Bubba Kush and in it was a super sativa Bubba. So much so, I call it Bubba sativa. So I will tell you that there is a bluberry sativa. Escobar was the breeder. Maybe a new blue dream with all sativa plants is your muse.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep I have had BD many times with many different effects.


----------



## Keef

We back to that place where it is about a single plant and not a variety !-- It's like a large family !--The children may have the same mom and dad but they all look different ! --So when we grow seeds from a certain variety that don't mean they all gonna be alike !--- When U find a particular plant that U like U keep it !-- I have trouble growing straight up indicas !-- Most of the hybrids seem to like it !-- The T.E. be recovering this cycle -- Next cycle might be a Bohdi grow !-- Tranquil Elephantizer and Black Berry Snow Lotus --We'll see !-- I'm watching 3 special BPU-X-B.B.  plants and a Bubblicious with intense interest !-- I have earned this sheet !--- Give me my dam prize !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, I'll be MIA for a while-- gotta go fix some boo boos back home.  Wish it was this easy! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470526381300.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keep your head up D.D. I hope you have a good and productive trip. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning....
> 
> Am I the only one in the world that doesn't like Blue dream? I think it sucks as a sativa.. Oh, I just checked Leafly, it is a hybrid. Ok, that may explain it.
> 
> Thank you, i have needed to get that off my chest for  two weeks. I am growing it and it better be better than the dispensary stuff. I have two plants, why i ask myself?  I hate a "muddy" sativa, which i guess some hybrids are to me.
> 
> DD, I have been thinking about you and this visit you are going on. I am sending good thoughts to surround you. You have the best heart.
> 
> Gonna hit the showers and the trainer than fun stuff, i hope.
> 
> Please excuse my negativity this morning.


i have grown blue dream twice and thought it was just me, but the mix in umbra's bbbxbpu was real good.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Good Morning my peeps. Rose, blue dream varies tremendously, every pheno has the potential of being very sativa or very indica. I grew out 10 packs of Bubba Kush and in it was a super sativa Bubba. So much so, I call it Bubba sativa. So I will tell you that there is a bluberry sativa. Escobar was the breeder. Maybe a new blue dream with all sativa plants is your muse.


my bubba kush 2.0 looks very indica to me, i'm still out on the smoke. about the time i don't like it i find a piece that is good.


----------



## umbra

I'll get back to breeding after a few good clicks. I have cheech wizard x grand daddy haze. This is special weed, is all I can say. It won't win any contests for yield or bag appeal, but the high is what this one is all about. Very happy buzz.


----------



## Rosebud

Happy buzz is my fav...grand daddy haze?  That just sounds happy!


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? ---She gone !-- I got myself a plan !-- Got my secret BlackBerry recipe cooking !-- Gonna get bullet proof and we gonna get some Strawberry and blackberry wine mashed in !-- Listen to some music and get comfortably numb !-- I deserve it !--


----------



## burnin1

That sounds awesome! :aok:


----------



## Keef

Burnin1 -- U know how to find stuff out -- What's  this stuff I make called !-- It starts as fermented fruit juice then I start freezing off the water until I can't get anymore water to freeze out !--- All that's  left is the essence of the fruit in about 80 proof alcohol !-- I only distill the nasty stuff off at the end  ! --Is it fruit brandy ? --U  Can't buy this  !---

 I want to know who is buying all the Everclear from the local liquor store !-
-Pretty sure they ain't drinking it !


----------



## burnin1

There is a place close by called Indegeny.  They make hard apple cider and apple brandy from their orchards.  I have been to their tasting room. Nice place and their cider is the best I have ever had.


----------



## NiceBud

I can't even get 100 percent everclear. I can only get 75 percent. Great for cleaning stuff. Since it smells like isopropehl. I'd rather by that at 91 percent and cheaper. Never drank it. Used it once with black label vodca to make a fake moonshine for a 21st birthday. They liked it. Don't know how. It was in my really cold freezer. There was zero ice on it after 48 hours of being in there. Crazy **** for sure.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time for Wake and Bake.  Just coffee for me this morning.  Having a hard time finding brick w***.  

Rose, how are you doing good this morning?   When, you get up and about can you please tell me if you still spray your outside grow with EM1. once a week.  And, when the plant starts to flower do you still spray your grow down?


----------



## ness

GhostMan said:


> Thanks for the reply RB, waiting on Oct.


 
Morning GM, I am waiting on Oct to.  I wishing my grow will be in good health and give me a lot of bud.  It like I am holing my breath while my grow will be all right.  Have a good day?


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> I think they will be starting anytime.. I am glad they look nice ness. I hope your day is a good one.


 
Thank You Rose.  Yesterday was a busy one.  Had all kinds of thing to do in town.  Took 5 hour to finish what tj and me had to do.  Got though it just fine.  Was glad to get home. :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.        Tooth is hurting, it's getting pulled tomorrow.      I am baby when it comes to teeth.     My imagination gets me rolling.    Of course. Who wants to have a guy stick a pair of pliers in your mouth and snatch out a tooth??    
Somehow I cracked a wisdom tooth last year in a dirt bike accident.    I broke the first rule.    Look before you leap.   I jumped a small dirt berm and didn't like what was on the other side.    It was too late by then.   Lol.   When your in the air, you jus along fo the ride!!


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> So, I'll be MIA for a while-- gotta go fix some boo boos back home. Wish it was this easy!


 

DD have a safe trip, you will be mist.  Sorry, about your family member. Be safe. :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  Broke a leaf spring on my jeep. Guess I need to do some maintenance before I take any trips. Let's all do a bong and consider the prospects for the day. 

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## ness

Have lots to do today.  I better get started.  OFC have Happy High Day:48:


----------



## Rosebud

ness said:


> Good Morning OFC.  Time for Wake and Bake.  Just coffee for me this morning.  Having a hard time finding brick w***.
> 
> Rose, how are you doing good this morning?   When, you get up and about can you please tell me if you still spray your outside grow with EM1. once a week.  And, when the plant starts to flower do you still spray your grow down?



Yes, we are spraying Em1 every week. I don't remember if we used it in bloom. Umbra, do we use EM1 during flower, Ness and I want to know.

Good morning all, a dark and stormy morning here today. Feels kinda nice.

Lets smoke this!  YD. good luck at the dentist. They have come a long way, hope it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- I got one mission today !--- They pick the mail up at 3 pm and it's  9 now --Nick and Ness will have seed on the way today !-- Soon as I can move some I'll get it done !-- I'm still moving slow and making grandpa noises !-- Oh !--That hurt !-- Waiting for my caps kick in and working this pipe !-- Might need more coffee !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning OFC. getting a tooth pulled tomorrow also. had a root canal and  crown a few years back. Now it has to come out anyway. No more root canals. Just yank them out. I EM-1 mine till the end.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo in da house !-- Hope all goes well Cuz !-- Good to see ya !


----------



## bozzo420

Thanks Keef. all is well.   Summer is almost gone.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Yes, we are spraying Em1 every week. I don't remember if we used it in bloom. Umbra, do we use EM1 during flower, Ness and I want to know.
> 
> Good morning all, a dark and stormy morning here today. Feels kinda nice.
> 
> Lets smoke this!  YD. good luck at the dentist. They have come a long way, hope it doesn't hurt.



Rose, I do it all the way thru, BUT...I am indoors and I keep my rH at 30%. My concern with doing it outdoors during flowering depends mostly on air flow and rH. I don't think mold will develop because of all the microbes, but something could happen. You're more in the desert then Ness, so what works for you may not work for Ness. I don't think you will have issues, but I would cautious about spraying anywhere there is very high humidity on a regular basis.


----------



## umbra

I forgot, good morning OFC. Smoking on some trainwreck and I am high. Working on second pot of coffee. 2 weeks to go til chop. I mentioned that I came across a breeder named Kief Sweat seeds...patterns....I bought their last pack of glazed black cherries. I tried to order Oregon Lemons from Archive seeds and it might be out of stock. I really wanted a face off og cross, so I ordered The Vault seed bank's Face on Fire, wifi43 x face off og. If you have never tasted wifi43, make an effort to find it. Pumping out the dank!


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Better now !-- I got one mission today !--- They pick the mail up at 3 pm and it's  9 now --Nick and Ness will have seed on the way today !-- Soon as I can move some I'll get it done !-- I'm still moving slow and making grandpa noises !-- Oh !--That hurt !-- Waiting for my caps kick in and working this pipe !-- Might need more coffee !




Maybe I'll start me a mess of green apple hooch today in your honor.!  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Hope yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Green Santa rides !-- Ness -Nick ---Seed should be in your hands Friday !-- That return addy is not mine and that's  not my name -- I'm out the loop !-- between my old stoned a** and the airhead clerk U could end up with the wrong name on the bag inside --They were pretty much the same anyway !-- Let me know when U get them !--  There are some marked --Blueberry --D.D. made my labels --It is Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. ! --Trips was a great dad and those seed marked --Bubblicious --Are BPU-X-B.B. crossed on Bubblicious! -- New cross and you'll be the first to see what we did !-- It will be a beast !


----------



## Keef

Might as well start a batch Nick !-- I gots 6 gallons blackberry wine fermenting !--- ( blackberry pie filling --Water and some sugar) and 3 gallons of coconut wine !-- - I got a rubber stopper fits my 1 gallon glass jugs wine a hole in it !--I stick a hose in that hole and put the other end in a cold bottle !--I put the jug in a pot of water and  bring the temp up to about 200 and let it simmer a half hour or so after the water reaches temp !-- Some of the products of fermentation are some traces acetone and methanol -- Bringing it up to temp will drive those off first and also kills the yeast  !-- All can affect taste !-- That last batch of Apple was something to be proud of !


----------



## St_Nick

Gday wh, purtyfrekin humid here.  Share one? :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## ness

Thank You keef, I will be looking for Green Santa.  When, I get the seeds is it O:K to sprout them.  I'm going to try cloning.  I'm so sleepy, I think I'll take a nap.  Good Day OFC.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll know I'm still learning but I think I finally got some numbers to work with on the grow !--- 1 box equals about 1/2 square meter --- 4 plants per box --I can get a quarter lb + per Box !-- By outside standards  that is pitiful but with a 60 day finisher I can get 5 harvest per box per year !-- 20 boxes in bloom harvesting 5 boxes every 2 weeks and moving in another batch ready for bloom !-- Later I can double down at anytime which is the plan !-- All I need is my Frankenplant and we good !


----------



## burnin1

Good Morning!  I am smoking some Dozer a friend gave me.  It is an organic grown hybrid.  Very tasty!  I have never tried this one.

I am a small time grower and I don't grow a lot of varieties.  I am glad to have such good friends who grow and share varieties I know nothing about.

I love this Dozer!    Mmmm  coffee is great too.

Have a GREAT day people!


----------



## St_Nick

I'll be watching bud! I am going to prep dirt today. Its gonna take a couple weeks to cook.  I make my hooch in gallon jugs or the 5 gallon water bottles from Wal-Mart.  5gallons of juice ( no preservatives)  5 lbs of sugar and a tablespoon of brewars yeast.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Ness they should all be ready to germinate -- Didn't I send U a bottle full of those Hippie's Dawg seed ?-- There should be plenty seed to do whatever U want !-- 

What up Burnin1 ?
There's no one down here who can even know I grow I mostly smoke what I grow our stoop to brickweed  !-- I'm certainly no big time grower but D.D. needs to get out the hospital soon before nursing kills her !-- I want us to replace that income with weed !-- Right now I got those six boxes shoehorned into a walk in closet --I also got 3 smaller boxes over a tub as a nursery / veg for now !-- I want to expand later to 20 of my boxes as bloom in our spare bedroom !-- I'm just waiting for the right time !


----------



## St_Nick

My last grow took 5 months but 3 plants gave me 27 oz.  Pure sativa. The 2nd batch will be much quicker , it is hybrid.


----------



## Keef

Bet it works just fine too Nick !--U got a couple varieties that I haven't grown yet either !-- I wanted blackberry and can't get it except in a concentrate so I thought I'd give it a try with pie filling !-- I also got 2 big jars of Strawberry preserves I plan to ferment !


----------



## Keef

Having my plants in 2 in neopreme collars and baskets I can keep a lot of small plants in a small area !--I don't much head room so I have to bush them and flip them small but I can just take the plant and move them !-- When I first started aero I read about super cropping a sativa indoors in a SOG --They said soon as cuts root--Flip them to bloom !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Burnin1 -- U do some research -- Do U understand the science behind what I'm doing with this genetic doubling ? -- Have U read that High Times article " Is Mutant Weed in the Future " something like that !-- Dat's  what I'm doing !-- I'm no breeder with access to exotic varieties --So I just make me my own Frankenplant !--


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> My last grow took 5 months but 3 plants gave me 27 oz. Pure sativa. The 2nd batch will be much quicker , it is hybrid.


 Yo Nick, I'm sexing some Apollo 11 genius pheno F3 and it is 8 weeks. It's from Bodhi, so you know it's got some THC and it has that special something. While not a pure sativa, you won't be able to tell after the 1st hit, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

That sounds good Umbra, thank you for replying about the EM1.. Your apollo 11 sounds very special!

I have a clone of wifi out in the garden from  back east. Looking forward to tasting it. I will keep a clone I hope. 


Good morning keef and giggy and YD.  Where is WH?


----------



## St_Nick

I've got one more of this strain,  I revegged one of the 3 I just grew just so I'll still have it around.  It takes so long to finish wouldn't burden anyone with growing it but it is a very pleasant smoke to do while you are socializing or working.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !--D.D. up and taking care of business in East Texas !-- I'm a little concerned about how she gonna explain RSO therapy to her family cause there's a lot of questions I don't want to answer !--I guess we coming up on a time when I got to come out the shadows but I ain't liking it much !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> That sounds good Umbra, thank you for replying about the EM1.. Your apollo 11 sounds very special!
> 
> I have a clone of wifi out in the garden from back east. Looking forward to tasting it. I will keep a clone I hope.
> 
> 
> Good morning keef and giggy and YD. Where is WH?


 He posted earlier in another thread


----------



## Keef

Where's Cane ? --I'm eager to see if he gave the caps a chance !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Im here Rose,,,ya miss me? Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Just playen,,,yeah ive been outside working in my yard trying to keep my mind off my finances. Hopefully i will be heading out of town to work in  Baton Rouge next week.
My Mom was having a real bad time of it a few days ago. I had to go see her and get her spirits back up. She was ready to give up. Mostly she was just having a real bad day and was depressed . Shes been doing real good the last couple days. Her spirits are high again. Got her thinking about fishing when the weather cools down. I loves my Mom,,she is an awesome lady.


----------



## bozzo420

all you wine makers....Have anyone ever run a pot wine? I have 4 carboys and know some wine makers. they just buy kits and make 5 or 6 gallons at a time. I'm thinking of grinding about a half pound up and tossing it in a carboy and running some green wine. Has anyone ever done it?


----------



## Keef

Do it Bozzo !-- There's not enough sugar in weed to ferment alone but alcohol will  obsorb  THC and weed goodies !-- I don't about the flavor though !-- Hard to hide that taste and I'm not a big fan of the RSO taste ! -- I'll have to try something like that one day but I was thinking more of just sticking a nice Bud in a finished bottle of wine !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hummmm,,,Thats an idea,,,BlackBerry Weed Wine.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## GhostMan

Hey guys, a quick question. How tall can you grow a plant in a 6 X 5.75 inch pot ?


----------



## St_Nick

Bozz, I been ponderin that very thing.  It's more complicated than you think. I'm not so sure that the THC would be active during the after the formation process. I think it would almost be nice necessary to do a double run. In the not-too-distant future I myself I'm going to try that very thing. Right now just for giggles. I'm running or I should say soaking a quarter ounce of weed in 2 ounces of alcohol moonshine to be exact I'm pretty sure that will activate the THC.


----------



## St_Nick

I've been in the Moonshine so pardon my eloquent speech!! :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

GhostMan said:


> Hey guys, a quick question. How tall can you grow a plant in a 6 X 5.75 inch pot ?



Not tall enough.  You really need at least a 2 gallon pot to make the electrical expenditure worthwhile. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Ghost Man there is no quick answer to that question ! - I don't know much about dirt pharming !

Hopper it ain't wine anymore but weed wine ? --What kind of twisted mind would do such a thing ?-- 
Blueberry/blue dream ?- So many questions !-- Or should it be a strong Lemon Kush in a Blueberry Brandy ?-- Welcome to my twisted mind !--


----------



## GhostMan

Nick all I'm going for is 2-3 feet in veg then transplanting outside to flower. Is that doable ?


----------



## Keef

Might be best to decarb the bud first !--The alcohol will disolve the THC and stuff because THCA need to be converted to THC to bring the bang !-- What made me think of it was the way they bottle wine with a pear grown inside the bottle !-- I thought -- Alcohol ? --Weed ? --That'll work !


----------



## WeedHopper

GhostMan said:


> Hey guys, a quick question. How tall can you grow a plant in a 6 X 5.75 inch pot ?



We did a grow a few yrs back on the forum where we grew in Medicine bottles and such. Lol
It was fun as hell. You should of seen the little basterds sprouting buds from a little Medicine bottle. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick

GhostMan said:


> Nick all I'm going for is 2-3 feet in veg then transplanting outside to flower. Is that doable ?



Anything is doable but the amount of work you would have to do to grow a two-foot-tall plant in a 6 inch pot e I think I would just go with a 1 gallon pot and when they got started looking like they needed feedinr everyday it's time to plant them in the ground.


----------



## St_Nick

WeedHopper said:


> We did a grow a few yrs back on the forum where we grew in Medicine bottles and such. Lol
> It was fun as hell. You should of seen the little basterds sprouting buds from a little Medicine bottle. Yehaaaaaaaaa



I remember that.


----------



## umbra

weed + moonshine = green dragon

When you ride the tail of the dragon, you might get slapped silly.  oh and decarb first of course


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Nick,,,It was fun and funny.


----------



## Keef

I grow in 2 inch cups and collars all da time !-- Bout the size of a medicine bottle !-- I coulda been a contender ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

GhostMan said:


> Nick all I'm going for is 2-3 feet in veg then transplanting outside to flower. Is that doable ?



We have someone on the forum that grows in 2 or 3 gallon pots and swears by them. Im getting old i guess and cant remember who it was. I THINK it is Hamster. Crap if i can remember, ,but he turns out some nice bud.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> We have someone on the forum that grows in 2 or 3 gallon pots and swears by them. Im getting old i guess and cant remember who it was. I THINK it is Hamster. Crap if i can remember, ,but he turns out some nice bud.



He grows in 1 gal containers, and quite well I might add.


----------



## Keef

I have a confession !-- I haven't changed the nute water in this box in 3 months --Just top it off !--I want to know when I need to change it !-- That's  plenty long to know I will start a bloom box off with 12 gallons of nute water and top it off till harvest !-- Then start fresh !--  Don't know how tall they  are but don't matter !-- These  4 plants there are about 2 weeks apart  !-- 

View attachment 20160809_190434.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> He grows in 1 gal containers, and quite well I might add.


Damnt Umbra,,ya know a brother is getting forgetful. Its the Dank. :rofl:
Hey,,,i was close,,,lol. Well at least in horseshoes. Yehaaaaaaaaa
I just knew it was smaller then my 5 gallon grows. Lol


----------



## GhostMan

St_Nick said:


> Anything is doable but the amount of work you would have to do to grow a two-foot-tall plant in a 6 inch pot e I think I would just go with a 1 gallon pot and when they got started looking like they needed feedinr everyday it's time to plant them in the ground.



Hell yeah! That's what I wanted to hear. Doable it is then cuz I ain't scared of work. A quick breakdown of my plan, criticism welcome. I'm going to run these clones outside from daylight til dusk then bring inside under t5's n 8's and have the lights kick on about midnight. The reason I want to stay 6" pots is because I'll have hell bringing in and setting out 30 pots. The bigger the more hell.


----------



## Keef

GM --Hustle up a little red wagon or gardening cart and move them in one trip !-- Move the wagon not the plants !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper I been reminiscing about the swamp !-- For those of U who never been to Louisiana! --Every convenience store sells liquor 24/7 !-- They have drive up daiquiri shops that use the same machine 7/11 uses to make thier Icee -slurpy or whatever to make frozen daiquiris! - -- They'll  have a couple dozen flavors each in it's own machine !-- It is not an open container until U put a straw in it !-- D.D.'s favorite is the Almond Joy !
I mention that because they don't let glass containers on the beach !--How's about a beach side Wine and Smoke shop featuring frozen daiquiris and fine weed ?--


----------



## Keef

It's  a nice dream but I know they won't let me be legal !-- They'll  price me out and I'll end up supplying a couple "Grey Area " dealers !-- They better find some good pharmers with great genetics to work with because they gonna be chasing me !--- Remember !--I have no intention of playing fair !-- Ring the bell and let's get it on !-- Merlin got nothing on me !


----------



## GhostMan

Keep, that's a good idea. It would have to have some of those all terrain tires as there's no landscaping here. Either that or some good size landscape trays. 

 When you say Louisiana do you mean the ******* of the USA that's full of smart *** coon asses, dumb *** Redneck police, but has really good food.


----------



## GhostMan

Omg Keef I just read that last post. Please don't tell me your dream is living in Louisiana.


----------



## yarddog

Dang bro,.  Why do people hate on the south so much??     I've met my share or racist northerns round the new york state.    You got dirty pigs everywhere


----------



## Rosebud

good evening peeps.
GMan, you want 30 small plants instead of 15 large plants?  Sounds like a lot of work and not sure why... what are your thoughts.  How many hours of light and darkness?  I wouldn't grow in a six inch pot. jmo


----------



## GhostMan

Yarddog, I was born and raised in the south and still live here. I love the south minus the hip hop culture, minus the burdensome legislation, minus the corrupt politicians, minus the corrupt corporations that made them that way, minus the ignorant *** small people that become police, and minus the heat from June to September.


----------



## GhostMan

Rosebud, I want 30 big plants but doubt I'll get what I want. These plants will not spend their entirety in pots. Only about 4-5 weeks. I just need to get them about 2 feet tall and somewhat bushy then take them out of the pots and plant them in the ground to finish. Should be right around 13 hours outside then 5 hours artificial light inside. This is all part of that saving my season bit.


----------



## Keef

GM -- I'm living at the beach because we were in  Hammond Louisiana and unable to run when Lady Katrina came to call !--  For almost 2 weeks there was no way in or out !-- Our house survived with only minor damage !-- We had no idea what was happening for most of that  weeks !-- No phone --No Cell phone --No power !-- I climbed on the roof and hooked up an old T.V. antenna and hooked a small T.V up to an inverter from the car battery !-- It had been almost 2 weeks and we just sat there watching and crying !-- We couldn't stay after that ----So we moved to the beach !


----------



## GhostMan

Man Keef, that must have been terrible. Glad you didn't loose your house. My cousin was living in N.O. for Katrina, but he got out. Now when he went back to check on his house the police were there and arrested him because he insisted on getting to his house. The police line was right at his driveway. They put him in a cage outside with limited shade and when some guy in there with him made fun of one of the guards, they shot him with bean bags because he was laughing about it. Unfortunately for those departments they shot one very pissed off lawyer that is so fond of his rights.


----------



## yarddog

Ghost man, you just described 99% of the united states, except for the hot part.


----------



## yarddog

Took a cap with some oil.     Olive was all I had.    Chased it with a shot of Jim Beam.       Think I'll turn in for the night.       Outside the wind is blowing, nice gusts.   Air is soft, cool and humid.    Feels like the cool air on the coast.       I love my home, I guess we are all partial to our home land.  Mrs rose sits out at night and hears her world, and it's the best to her.    Just as my night is to me. 
Is this rambling babble or is this actually making sense??    Makes sense ti mez but as keef can attest, that doesn't always mean it really did make sense.  Lol.


----------



## St_Nick

yarddog said:


> Ghost man, you just described 99% of the united states, except for the hot part.



No sh÷t2.  I lived in an rv for 4 years,  going north in the summer and South in the winter.  I spent one winter in Louisiana and wouldn't you know it snowed 3 times that winter.


----------



## St_Nick

I found that the best place to live is where people are the friendliest turned out that was deep in the country.


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Dog !-- This a crazy world we live in !-- I don't try to understand it anymore I just try to  survive it best I can !-- In the national capital U can spark up right in front of the Po-Po and it's legal !-- Do it in Dallas and U go to jail !-- This is a rational world and I'm the crazy one ? -- O.K. Buckwheat !--Whatever U say !--


----------



## Keef

I got this idea I been kicking around for awhile --others are doing similar things but --Turning a 8 ft-x-8 ft-x-40 ft shipping containers as a plug and play grow system !-- I think for water pharming !-- Got to have climate control --built in timers and controls !---How would the collective mind of the O.F.C. come up with for such a system ? -- Got to have a central walkway but Hydro or aero  running down both sides !-- Got to insist on LEDS because of heat and power usage !-- Solar panels on the roof not only to help with power but to shade the thing and help with heat control !-- White walls --Make it look like a lab inside !- Somebody draw something up !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I know that's right Dog !-- This a crazy world we live in !-- I don't try to understand it anymore I just try to  survive it best I can !-- In the national capital U can spark up right in front of the Po-Po and it's legal !-- Do it in Dallas and U go to jail !-- This is a rational world and I'm the crazy one ? -- O.K. Buckwheat !--Whatever U say !--


While you can light up in DC in front of po po, if you step on to the White House lawn or the Lincoln Memorial, which is Federal land and you will go to jail. If you smoke a joint in Cali without a medical recommendation it is $100 fine. If that joint is in a National Park like Yosemite, Federal crime and you are going to jail. None of it makes sense.


----------



## GhostMan

yarddog said:


> Ghost man, you just described 99% of the united states, except for the hot part.



You have a very very good point there.


----------



## GhostMan

Hey Keef apologies for being so hard on Louisiana. I'm just really really aggravated with the whole situation there. They can't get any descent legislation off of the ground. There are enough die hard conservatives to embolden the congress to resist the will of the people and keep lining their pockets. They had a really good bill a few months ago that couldn't even get enough support to be heard. That really stuck in my craw. I've been waiting for one of these states in my neck of the woods and I had some hope for Louisiana. Now all my hope is on Arkansas. If they don't pass that act then they will get the stink eye directed their way.


----------



## mrcane

I'm alive.....and puffin....:48:....


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope all are well.

ghostman that really sounds like anywhere u.s.a. our whole nation is on the take and full of liars.


----------



## giggy

well gotta go to that nasty word (work) everybody have a great day. peace


----------



## mrcane

Almost missed 4:20....:48:.... got busy... 

View attachment 20160810_042522.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

umbra said:


> While you can light up in DC in front of po po, if you step on to the White House lawn or the Lincoln Memorial, which is Federal land and you will go to jail. If you smoke a joint in Cali without a medical recommendation it is $100 fine. If that joint is in a National Park like Yosemite, Federal crime and you are going to jail. None of it makes sense.


 If your on the freeway, your on federal property.


----------



## bozzo420

giggy said:


> well gotta go to that nasty word (work) everybody have a great day. peace


 have a great day bro


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> If your on the freeway, your on federal property.


I have never heard of anyone being charged with a federal possession charge for being on a highway. Most of the roads around here are county roads and a couple State Highways but I am unaware of roads here that qualify as Federal property. I'm sure if you could be charged with a felony here in Cali they would do it. As to smoking a joint at Yosemite, NCH was arrested for smoking a joint there. He showed them his mmj card, and that's when the whole Federal land thing came up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Cane taking caps !-- Get the right dose and take them regularly  like U would any medicine !--You'll probably smoke less on them too !-- Maybe it's  just me but they help me and my problems !-- They don't fix everything but they help me !
Giggy -Bozzo --What up ? --Giggy I thought U would be off work with that shoulder !--Take it easy !

I figure U ain't guilty till U get caught !---Then sometimes U can still find a way out !-- I try not to do stupid stuff that will get me busted ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose,Keef,DD,Giggy,Umbra,Bozo,Cane,Ghost,Dog,THG,Nick,Oldfogy,Nch,,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bozzo420

Rose ,do you lollypop your outdoor plants? or anyone else


----------



## WeedHopper

Who ever heard of licking their plants Bozo,,,thats just sick,,,or is it?  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I used to be able to hit home plate from centerfield -- That's why I like a pipe --with a little weight to it !--- That all I'm gonna have on my body !-- I get cornered that pipe go far, far away from me !-- Then I take my a** whooping like a man !-- Cause when they see U chunk that pipe ---U gonna get an a** whooping by the po-po ---After U in cuffs of course !-- Name rank and serial number cause U a POW now !


----------



## Rosebud

No Bozzo, but I should. Especially the ones in the way back. It makes good sense to do that. Are you doing that?

Wh, i am going to try to call your mom soon. I have company coming and trying to make house beautiful. lol

Cane, thinking of you.

DD, thinking of you too.

Lets face it, i think of each of you.


----------



## bozzo420

_ would not know where to start. It's a jungle in there. But It sure helps the tomato's. Probably should be doing it some ,But the body keeps saying  no._


----------



## Keef

I know Rose somewhere along the line the O.F.C. and MP became more of a community !-- I got questions about this mutant Bubba Mamma I got !--Are U sure no body been messing around with it's genetics ?-- This ain't natural is it ? -- If it is a girl it will become a major part of my grow !-- WOW !-- Strange plant !-- I learned in medicine that if U find one anomaly in a newborn --Keep looking there is never only one anomaly ! -- I just want something with a broken THC limit switch !--If it comes from  retarded plant --So be it !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, All I know is the very awesome breeder of her said I would find fire in there... They were his special stash.  I haven't grown them out.. Yes, it will be special.


----------



## Keef

The first pic is Bubba Mamma ---The second is my Nurse Larry -- The 3rd one is the only survivor of my treating Hippie's Dawg  sprouts --I believe it is still a normal diploid -- The 4th pic is of the survivors of my work on treating fresh cuts !-- I think I have something there !-- 

View attachment 20160810_101327.jpg


View attachment 20160810_101505.jpg


View attachment 20160810_101601.jpg


View attachment 20160810_101909.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra --The tetraploid called B.B. King-- made from your BPU-X-B.B. --might be in that last pic !-- What we gonna call a tetraploid Bubblicious ? --- I might need a name for it soon !--


----------



## Keef

4:20 practice !--  Remember --Practice makes perfect !--


----------



## St_Nick

I'm seriously whacked right now. Someone kept mentioning green Dragon.  I just had to go and figure it out!   First time I ever got wrecked on 1 oz.  of shine.


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? -- That dragon don't play !-- The THC is dissolved in the alcohol and alcohol goes straight into the blood stream Carrying all that THC with it !-- It will mess U up !--


----------



## St_Nick

Duh! I'm not going to be driving to the store tonight.


----------



## umbra

the tail of the green dragon will slap you silly


----------



## Keef

Umbra the French used to make something called Absinthe  (?) -- Only thing that would be badder than the dragon would be the Green Fairy on the green dragon wit U !-- It would take a real twisted mind  to make something like that !-- I'm glad we all level headed sane people in the O.F.C. !-- but if a fellow was gonna maybe give brewing up a batch of Absinthe --Wonder what all would he need ?---He asked innocently !


----------



## St_Nick

Almost as good as riding my scoot over the tail of the dragon. Y'all suthners know what I'm talking about.


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah,  the Greeks call it Ouzo  killer stuff.


----------



## Keef

No Nick -- Uzo and Absinthe be different--in Absinthe they use wormwood and some other botanical and Real Absinthe is banned in he U.S. !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra the French used to make something called Absinthe  (?) -- Only thing that would be badder than the dragon would be the Green Fairy on the green dragon wit U !-- It would take a real twisted mind  to make something like that !-- I'm glad we all level headed sane people in the O.F.C. !-- but if a fellow was gonna maybe give brewing up a batch of Absinthe --Wonder what all would he need ?---He asked innocently !


The big thing with Absinthe is the wormwood. It was believed to hallucinogenic and it was supposed to make you crazy. It was been outlawed here in the US for years. They have only recently let it back in the country. I used to go to an Absinthe bar in Philly.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Almost as good as riding my scoot over the tail of the dragon. Y'all suthners know what I'm talking about.


Deal Gap in the Great Smokey Mountains. I know the tail of the Dragon.


----------



## umbra

200 twisties in an 11 mile stretch of mountain road.


----------



## St_Nick

Great place to meet up with the boys.   Most of my state is like riding the dragon.


----------



## Keef

Too much going up hill or down hill !-- I'm just a flatlander ! ---Even the flatlands are different from one on other ! -- I mean I could hide lots of stuff out in the swamp !-- I get 100 ft on U and U ain't gonna find me !-- At the beach we don't even got real trees !-- U can see long ways !-- Don't particularly care for that !--


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Been raining everyday here.  Had to go shake the girls off and on through these days.  They sure love the rain water, nice and perkey. (?)  I'll get pictures soon.  

Had to put all my paper work and books up.  For some reason the puppy Max's started to destroy them.  

Tj cooked supper tonight, meat loaf.  smells good.  Good Night OFC.:icon_smile:


----------



## yarddog

Close umbra.     I think it has more than 300 turns.    I don't like to ride it unless it's the off season.   Way too many tools during the summer there.


----------



## umbra

So NCH posted the DEA will decide on rescheduling tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

That would be sweet except they probably will decide not to change it !--


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> So NCH posted the DEA will decide on rescheduling tomorrow.



Say what?


----------



## St_Nick

Yarddog,  you need a come go for a putt with me.   All the turns none of the tools. :48:


----------



## Keef

Seems to me the market for hash oil cartridges might be about to open up !-- Can't stop and test the liquid in everyone using an e-cig !-- I knew I shoulda already ordered that Simply "C" hash oil machine !-- 
Do I have a grey area marketing and distribution system in place ? -- That is a very good question !


----------



## Keef

I been eagerly waiting to see how Texas gonna package thier high CBD oil !-- That does not mean I would sell bootleg high THC oil in a copycat bottle !---That never crossed my mind !--


----------



## umbra

In anticipation of good news I ordered more beans, lol.
 So besides the sour banana sherbet and oregon lemons ( I got the last pack), I ordered glazed black cherries, face on fire, orange dot, and chocolate covered oranges. Dank covered in dank, with a little dank on top.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning folks.  Plants are doing great but coons got into the garbage. Ornery little critters. Sad part is my mighty Watchdog didn't make a sound:bong2::hitchair:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

DEA refused to reschedule MJ !


----------



## WeedHopper

Nooooo,,,not the DEA saying fk you to the ppl that pay these idiots salery . They are assholes with badges that hate our guts. They make me sick.


----------



## St_Nick

Well,  the  asshats have spoken.  Marijuana has no redeeming qualities and shall therefore remain schedule 1:confused2::hitchair:


----------



## Keef

Just like I told D.D. --- Fences - laws and the like --are just  fine ! ---If U believe in such things !


----------



## Keef

Screw'm -- I'm gearing up and I'm getting that hash oil machine !-- Hello black market !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....just chillin.........


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> Well,  the  asshats have spoken.  Marijuana has no redeeming qualities and shall therefore remain schedule 1:confused2::hitchair:



And alcohol has redeeming qualities???:confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper

Home of the free my ***. Thats why i keep telling ppl,,,be carefull uprooting and moving to a legal State, ,,it might all be for nothing.  These idiots could rock your world very soon the way things are going.


----------



## Keef

It may be disappointing but like Rose said -- They move it to schedule 2 it wouldn't solve anything !-- The doctor would have to give U a highly controlled prescription that U can only get fill at the pharmacy that only --"meds" provided by big pharma only !-- 

Outlaw ain't so bad !-- At least there is no doubt about the legal status of my grow !-- 
I got a plan though !--I get caught I'm gonna rat out Hopper for a lighter sentence !


----------



## umbra

I'm good with this decision. I need a bit more time to get my grows in gear. It keeps a bunch of big players at bay while I work my magic.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> I'm good with this decision. I need a bit more time to get my grows in gear. It keeps a bunch of big players at bay while I work my magic.




I too concur Umbra. June 9th of this year Congress tucked a little last minute amendment (gem) into the 2017 fiscal spending bill that prevents the DOJ from interfering with banks who do business in legal states with the MMJ industry. Although it's not the bill nor the language the banks wanted, it does in effect "clear them" of doing business which will greatly benefit the industry imho. Peace


----------



## St_Nick

I'm sick of this crap.   I'm ready to claim my independence.


----------



## Keef

So U no longer have to set up a fake cash money business in order to launder your  money ? ---I don't know about these things it just seems like that would have been a good work around !--


----------



## Keef

I'm pretty much in the same boat as Umbra and Kraven as far as being ready to go with the grow !-- I need my trick pony first !-- After the first of the year barring a grow disaster --I'll be ready !-- I want 5 more box/light grow units ($225 each) -and a $3,500 hash oil machine !-- The question is can I convince D.D. ?--Waiting until they say it is O.K. ? -- No !-- I might need a head start !-- Seems only fair to me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Screw all the other crap,,,,i just want to grow my own freaking personal Dank. I have a job,,,dont plan on selling Weed. I just want my Freedom to smoke my own damn weed. Im not changing employment no matter what the feds do. I wish you guys all the best that want to start a business selling your Dank,,,,but again i want to grow only my own personal where i DONT HAVE to buy the **** from nobody.


----------



## Rosebud

I feel ya WH. That is how i feel... I can't believe they think it has no medicinal value...

My house is clean, and i may be dead.


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Screw all the other crap,,,,i just want to grow my own freaking personal Dank. I have a job,,,dont plan on selling Weed. I just want my Freedom to smoke my own damn weed. Im not changing employment no matter what the feds do. I wish you guys all the best that want to start a business selling your Dank,,,,but again i want to grow only my own personal where i DONT HAVE to buy the **** from nobody.



WH rest assured I'm in no way presenting a business model, I simply was commenting on a post made by Umbra, and adding that there seems to be some movement at the national level. 

My interest has been and always will be decriminalization. Nobody gets to set limits on the amount of squash /greens /corn /melons I grow....and it is NOT anybody's business how much I do. 

I, just like you, just want the government out of my personal business. The way I choose to treat myself medically simply cannot be legislated period. 

The golden rule is and has always been, No smell, No tell and No sell.....and until the laws change that's the way it will have to remain.


----------



## Kraven

Rose, so what time is the o'l Hippy dropping in? I'm so excited we have a common friend, i sure hope you and him have a blast.


----------



## umbra

what do you get when mix jack herer with skywalker og?    High as a kite, lol.


----------



## Keef

It's  simple to me !-- D.D. makes good money as a specialty nurse !-- She wants out and I want her out !-- There's  only one way I can make that happen !-- Weed !-- To get her out the hospital and keep our lifestyle it's  gonna take 5-6 thousand a month !-- This be the only skill I got left !--There's no more ace in the hole !-- If the job starts making her sick ?-- Law or no law I got this !--- I can't see me doing anything less !


----------



## Keef

I may have to verify that for U Umbra !


----------



## Keef

I'm a sick individual U know ? -- See those 1/2 full gallon jugs ? -Cherry --Peach and Coconut --Each of those started as 3 gallons of good fruit wine !--- Of those 3 gallon carboys are 2 have blackberry and the other is strawberry !-- D.D. drank all the Apple !-- 

View attachment 20160811_131154.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven said:


> Rose, so what time is the o'l Hippy dropping in? I'm so excited we have a common friend, i sure hope you and him have a blast.




I talked with him last night and he couldn't get into the park here until 2'pm and he thought that they would be her way before that, so i kinda expect them anytime. I can't see any reason why a blast would not happen.  We are both pretty fun folks. lol

I am excited for him to see the grow.

Umbra, GOOD ONE!


----------



## GhostMan

I can absolutely believe the DEA didn't reschedule MJ. There's no way they will go against their true master, to hell with their rightful masters. There's a quote by Thomas Jefferson that pretty well explains what's happening today. I think this is from 1784-86, just a few years after the revolution. I might be off a few words as I'm to lazy to look it up again. " I hope to crush the monied corporations in their infancy, as already they challenge our nations laws ". There ya go, a few years after Americans threw off the yoke of slavery, those bastards were already trying to change laws to throw that yoke back on our necks.


----------



## WeedHopper

Quote from Thomas Jefferson 

&#8220;I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies,&#8221; Jefferson wrote. "If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around (these banks) will deprive the people of all property until their children wake up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered... The issuing power of currency shall be taken from the banks and restored to the people, to whom it properly belongs

"Under the law of nature, all men are born free, every one comes into the world with a right to his own person, which includes the liberty of moving and using it at his own will. This is what is called personal liberty, and is given him by the Author of nature, because necessary for his own sustenance." --Thomas Jefferson: Legal Argument, 1770. FE 1:376


----------



## umbra

1 of the main reasons the Revolutionary War happened were taxes. And the 1st thing Washington did was tax whiskey. It created a domestic uprising called the Whiskey Rebellion. And there are still people who think they should be able to make their own whiskey without the government's interference or taxes. Or grow cannabis...


----------



## WeedHopper

Exactly, ,,we should have the right to live our lives anyway we want as long as it doesnt deprive others of their way of live.


----------



## Keef

D.D. on the way home but been stuck in Houston traffic for 2 hours now !--She don't want to be there anymore !
Wait Hopper --Umbra --I ain't allowed to grow weed or make liquor?  -- That's some communist sh** right there !-- I ain't no dam communist !--


----------



## GhostMan

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly, ,,we should have the right to live our lives anyway we want as long as it doesnt deprive others of their way of live.



Unfortunately there's some bastards out there that figured out how to change the laws where they could fence us and manage us like cattle.


----------



## burnin1

The restriction our Governments put upon us are usually under the guise of public safety.


View attachment frinklin.jpg


----------



## Keef

My name is Connelly Pedimore same as my daddy and his daddy before !-- ------- Copperhead Road by Steve Earl !

 Better stay away from Copperhead Road !


----------



## bozzo420

GhostMan said:


> Unfortunately there's some bastards out there that figured out how to change the laws where they could fence us and manage us like cattle.


 it's called welfare


----------



## Keef

I've had 40+ Years of living under the yoke of oppression -- They taught me how to secure a grow --passively or aggressively !-- They taught me how to operate under the radar and keep my a** out of jail !-- When U think about it -- I'm just a product of the society that created me !-- So one day they may be gracious enough to allow me to grow a couple plants ? -- That pisses me off just thinking about it  !---ALLOW me to grow  ?-- After 40 years of this war ? -- U gonna allow me ? -- No !--That ain't how it works !


----------



## sopappy

It always amazes how many more stones I get after I run out. I clean out my jars, drawers, grinder, bur sooner or later I hit my last bowl
half way through flower, dam, I hate paying for it 

View attachment last bowl.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> My name is Connelly Pedimore same as my daddy and his daddy before !-- ------- Copperhead Road by Steve Earl !
> 
> Better stay away from Copperhead Road !



Keef,  love that song.   Just loaded it up for my morning coffee and bowl.   Good morning everyone.   Join me? :bong1::48:


----------



## St_Nick

Sopappy,  I beat that problem by starting the next crop when the current one starts to flower. :vapleaf::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## St_Nick

By the way, here's the latest on my "revegg ".  I dunno... 

View attachment 20160812_080434.jpg


View attachment 20160812_080445.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- How long till it's supposed to finish Nick !--- Does look like it start to bloom went back to veg then back to bloom !-- Ain't saying that's  what happened but that's what I took some like !--Confused plant !-- U should get a visit from Green Santa today bring all sorts of seed !
Got D.D. home about midnight --She got a meeting at 10 am then start a shift at 7 pm --First of 3 !--Poor baby doll !
I'm gonna need to start rounding up RSO !-- D.D. says she thinks her cousin who was more like a brother  will make it home for hospice !-- I told her if he made it home I would find her the 60 mils for the 60 grams in 60 days !-- So anyone got some to spare or know where I can buy some let me know !-- If they sell it at the weed store I will happily pay for it !-- If I can't find it I'll make it myself but I don't have enough weed to make that much !-- He's a veteran and I have to try and my wife wishes it so I'm on a mission!


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. 1 week to go. Plants water consumption has doubled. RA is taking its toll on my hands and having trouble doing trim stuff. Running 2 carbon filters, so there is no smell outside the room, but inside it is overwhelming. Everything staked and it is still falling over. Time for the 2nd pot of joe and some trainwreck.


----------



## St_Nick

I  dunno keef ,  I know nothing of this strain.  Came from a buddy and all he's saying is that I'm gonna like it.   Funny thing is the 3 leaves instead of 7.  Out of 3 plants 2 are oddballs. 

:confused2::confused2::afroweed::hairpull: we'll see when they done.


----------



## Keef

U never know till it's in the pipe Nick !-- The seed marked blueberry is Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. --- I don't know if they will all do it but this cut I run has a nice blueberry muffin smell starting about 3 weeks into bloom and she a beast and the momma of  those seed !-- Put the same Dad on Bubblicious so if U look around U may have some Blueberry Bubblegum !-- Some of the others I haven't grown yet !-- Looking forward to seeing what U can do with them !-- I did forget to send U pollen --but I got some !


----------



## St_Nick

If it goes well I.Just hit you up for some later.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all

Kraven, we had a blast. They think the world of you.. It was very fun.

Umbra, did the cbd help the RA?

Keef, tell DD, i can make some oil, i just don't have enough harley, it would have to be out of something with thc in it. Is he cannabis naive?  Can he handle that? It would be a hodge  podge of leftovers, good leftovers. I can do that.


----------



## Keef

Rose --I found some trim !--U have too much on your plate already !-- No he is not weed naive but he probably never smoke any good weed !-- He told D.D. he'd smoke joint right then if he had it !--  He would probably do well with the THC !-- He get out the hospital then we gonna get him the RSO and if he can smoke I'll make sure he has some !-- I 'm just still worried about D.D. --This has all overwhelmed her and put her job in jeopardy !-- I don't like the place anyway !-- I had her on some RSO it really helped her !-- I perfer caps RSO melts me ! --So I'm gonna make her some !-- She needs the anti-anxiety part !--Poor Baby Doll doesn't need to be at work tonight but they pressured her !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Kraven, we had a blast. They think the world of you.. It was very fun.
> 
> Umbra, did the cbd help the RA?
> 
> Keef, tell DD, i can make some oil, i just don't have enough harley, it would have to be out of something with thc in it. Is he cannabis naive? Can he handle that? It would be a hodge podge of leftovers, good leftovers. I can do that.


 Rose it helped a lot. I used it all up. I tried my rso and got way too high. Been using herbal supplements and ibuprofen. Salve with cannabis might help. Lots of trim work ahead.


----------



## Keef

D.D. not in a good mental place !-- I was already like that when I fell and my mind just couldn't take anymore !-- She was there for me !-- I made it out the other side so I know what she's  going thru and it ain't pretty !-- She's strong she'll make it !-- I'll be there for her !-- When I found her she was in bad shape and she made it thru it !-- I wrapped my dirty wings around her when the cult asked if I wanted them to pray for me I told them if U contact me again U better start praying for yourself !-- They never met anyone immune to thier guilt trip !-- So I'm Satan to them !--


----------



## sopappy

St_Nick said:


> Sopappy,  I beat that problem by starting the next crop when the current one starts to flower. :vapleaf::vap_bong__emoticon:



I was told to start seeds 3rd week of flower which is pretty much what you're saying but if the damn seeds don't pop it throws everything off

First couple days, I'm a prick, angry, cranky and can't sleep
but I like to think of it as a rez reset: a pain in the *** but necessary
I clear my head as it were...
beer helps as long as I stay away from people hahahaha


----------



## Keef

Pappy -- I'm a cloner and starting seed then sexing them --It's  a pain !-- I can take clones at anytime and do !-- but I like to have more cuts ready to move to bloom than I need  as soon as I take a group down -- move another group in !-- One way to do that if U have 2 grow areas and  room for 4 plants in bloom -- U can move one to bloom every couple weeks ! --A rotation !


----------



## umbra

sopappy said:


> I was told to start seeds 3rd week of flower which is pretty much what you're saying but if the damn seeds don't pop it throws everything off
> 
> First couple days, I'm a prick, angry, cranky and can't sleep
> but I like to think of it as a rez reset: a pain in the *** but necessary
> I clear my head as it were...
> beer helps as long as I stay away from people hahahaha


 I would pop more beans when I first flip them to flower, so they have some time to develop and grow. Then when 1 crop is done the next is already mature enough to flower. And you flower those.


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra I posted this pic before or one like !--U need some of these ! 

View attachment 20160812_122420.jpg


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  

Keef, no, seeds today.  Maybe tomorrow.  Getting my grow room clean and going to clone this time.

Got my phone yesterday in the mail, got, to keep it away from my pup Max's.  He ate my last phone.  This heat is a killer.  Plants don't need water right now, keeping a close eye on them.  Going to go back and read, yesterday was a bad day for me, today is much better.  Keep on toking. :joint4:


----------



## Keef

I expected U to get them today Ness !-- I got a tracking # somewhere !--U know that name on the box is not me and the return address is a local hospital so I'm out the loop but I can check the tracking # !--Hope Nick gets his !


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Screw all the other crap,,,,i just want to grow my own freaking personal Dank. I have a job,,,dont plan on selling Weed. I just want my Freedom to smoke my own damn weed. Im not changing employment no matter what the feds do. I wish you guys all the best that want to start a business selling your Dank,,,,but again i want to grow only my own personal where i DONT HAVE to buy the **** from nobody.


 
I hear ya WeedHopper that is all I want to do is to grow my own w***.  I am having a hard time finding mj. Oct will be hear soon.  My girls are starting to show a little bit of flowering.  Have a good day.:icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

Time to get set up on an inside grow Ness !--- Between now and spring U got lots to do !-- U have to start seed then sexing them so U can start cloning for growing  outside spring or just stay inside --I like growing inside  !-- Those seed should be there tommorrow !-- I don't even remember what I sent or where I got them but they should do U right !-- If I do remember right there is a feminized auto seed or 2 in there !--


----------



## ness

Keef, I'm just going to grow inside.  Your right I do got lots to do.  With the help of you peeps, I got this.  I'll get better as the time goes by.:farm:


----------



## ness

Hello DD, Rose and OFC.  Wishing you a great day.  Got lots to do. See ya, later.:icon_smile:


----------



## ness

OH, I forgot, Kraven where do you get your kanga can that picture was so yummy,  I look on line and could not fine it?  And, where do you buy dry ice?  Wishing you a great day.:smoke1:


----------



## umbra

ness said:


> OH, I forgot, Kraven where do you get your kanga can that picture was so yummy, I look on line and could not fine it? And, where do you buy dry ice? Wishing you a great day.:smoke1:


 kangacan.com ...lol


----------



## umbra

dryicedirectory.com


----------



## Keef

U bet you'll get it down Ness !-- Some mistakes U have to make to learn what not to do !--- I'll do what I can but I only really know about is aero under LEDs like I do !-- It's  not the best --It's  not the worst !-- Good enough to light U up !-- It's  about getting the best out of what U got to work with !-- It's not like we live in a free state and got a permit and all !-- It is safer inside for us !-- When U setting up your grow try to have 2 grow areas  --Then U can have one crop ready to move to bloom soon as U harvest the last crop !- 

What's  up with the water Umbra ? --- I went to check pH this morning and some were high and some were low !-- Checked nute water level -- I don't know why but if my pH in the boxes starts  to drop --almost always the nute water level is low !-- Topped everyone off !--Added some Golden Tree to my Widow box !--She's  wanting something !-- At her best she go toe to toe with that BPU-X-B.B.  --They grow a lot alike but totally  different weed !--- They is a reason they call the Widow --White !


----------



## Keef

I got a Bubblicious girl that was treated with my Zombie Juice --She survived and will live -- It's  hard to tell if it has twin grow points or a single double grow point anyway --That is what I've been looking for !-- Something is going on with that plant !-- Several BPU-X-B.B.  show signs of changes too !--


----------



## bozzo420

any walmart has dry ice


----------



## Keef

Bozzo did U run that Holland Hope again this year !-- U probably already told me but I don't remember !-- Did U have any pounders this year or is it harvest time up there yet !-- We still in high summer !--Down here outside harvest wouldn't happen until late October maybe early November !-- 113 heat index today with a 20 mph wind !--


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> kangacan.com ...lol


 
Thank You, umbra for the sites.  I will look in on them.  What's cooking?


----------



## ness

bozzo420 said:


> any walmart has dry ice


 
Thank You, bozzo, I will check in on both places.  Have a nice Evening.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Bozzo did U run that Holland Hope again this year !-- U probably already told me but I don't remember !-- Did U have any pounders this year or is it harvest time up there yet !-- We still in high summer !--Down here outside harvest wouldn't happen until late October maybe early November !-- 113 heat index today with a 20 mph wind !--


 
Hot here to Keef and I did receive the seeds.  Tj check the mail on his way out to town this morning and he just got back.  When, I went out to get the mail the mail box was empty.  Very Thankful. 

I can only run one grow at a time for right now.  Going to send it into flowering quick.  If I ever get to my spare room there will be to spots to work with, it is just to hot and I don't know where to put anything.  They is a lot of stuff, don't even use it.  So, I will be throwing lots of stuff out.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Ness !-- Just keep growing !-- It'll get easier with time !-- Ain't nothing worthwhile comes easy !

Where's  Nick ? -- Did U get your seed too ?


----------



## St_Nick

Hey keef. I'm out socializing at the county fair.  Man,it's cooling off now but it was 95 today. To hotter for this snowman. 

:48:


----------



## Keef

Must be a cold front Nick !-- Ness got her seed --yours should be waiting when U get home !--- D.D. and I worked the fairs and festivals one summer !-- I built all our equipment including the booth and a steam table !--Good Times! -- Had a lot of fun people watching !


----------



## St_Nick

Well Keef, I got home around 11.30 and guess what?!  I got my package too.  And even better,  it's the first one that I have received that wasn't already opened.   Guess I'll just have to pop some beans tomorrow.   Thank you buddy. 

Gotta tell ya,  I rode the green Dragon all day today.   I may have just found my new thang. At least my lungs are loving it. 

:clap::headbang2::aok::stoned:


----------



## St_Nick

The heat at the fair took a lot out of me. I think I'm going to call it a night.

:vap-n15614613_33925:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

C'mon you layzie bone you guys need to wake up and smoke a bowl with me:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Good deal Nick !


----------



## St_Nick

I had  a rough night.   Harley woke me up  twice,  which he only does when I quit breathing.   Not to worry,  happens all the time but it makes for a lousy night.   Guess I over did it yesterday.   Think I am going to spend the day gardening. :48:


----------



## Keef

Them cigarettes don't help any either Nick !-- I switched my cigs for an e-cig 5-6 years ago after 30 something years !-- It wasn't easy and took me about a year to get totally of cigarettes but I'm happy with them now !-- Don't think I could go back !--My lungs are still good but they even better since I switched to an e-cig !-- Now I done found out U can run CO2 hash oil thru an e-cig and I like it !-- Nick the stuff is about 70 % THC and will rock your world and most people make it out of trim !--- I got to have me one of those CO2 machines !-- They can't stop everyone with an e-cig and test it !


----------



## St_Nick

Once I find a strain that is good for making oil I'm going to give the e- cigar a go. Gotta tell you though the last batch of green dragon I made I took a half ounce shot of it yesterday and was screwed up until I went to bed at 11:30 last night. That's pretty hard to beat and it didn't bother my lungs.


----------



## St_Nick

I made it with 3 ounces of 140 proof moonshine and one half ounce of buds


----------



## Keef

I just take some caps Nick --I got to leave the alcohol alone !-- Stuff happens when I drink !!-- Those seed marked blueberry are Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  !-- They are fairly fresh and the Bubblicious too ! --U might want to pop a few and make sure they old enough to germinate !-- If not just put them in the fridge or freezer for a week or so !--  Everything else is good to go !-- The Bubblicious and B.B. got the same Dad !-- You'll  be the first to grow that Blueberry Bubblicious !-- Gonna be an interesting cross !--


----------



## umbra

Morning Guys. Nick, I make my green dragon strong enough to use as a tincture and put 5 or so drops under my tongue and I can feel that. Shine and everclear aren't available here, so I use organicalcohol.com and I bought 1 gal of their 190% organic grape alcohol and the tincture has a grapey flavor.
Went into the garden at 5am and the circuit breaker tripped at 1 am. This has never happened before. With only a week to go, I will be sleeping in there with Mona ( my pump Mossberg ).


----------



## St_Nick

Ok. You made my choice for me. I'll do two of each to start.  I'm just shooting for a female from each variety to pull clones off of.   I want one plant in each of my 30 gallon totes to scrog in a 4x4 screen.  Do you think they will go well like that?


----------



## Keef

I'd start more than 2 Nick !-- Those marked --Hippie's Dawg--  ( Chem 91 -x-The Sugar -x- Chernobyl )--Watch them !-- Dog had one hermie and I think  Cane had several males before he got a girl !--U can see a pic of it in Cane's grow journal !-- It should SCROG for U just fine !-- The B.B. been with me awhile --When did U send me those seed Umbra  ?  -- I kept a male and female and have bred F-2 seed a couple times !-- She a beast ! --I got plenty more seed from B.B. and the B.B. -Bubblicious cross !-- Start a half dozen Nick !


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  I still have to figure the details out. The stuff I have now is really good smoke but it does not really make very good concentrates.   1/2 Oz.  Was a  bit much. I was suffering paranoia the first hour or so.   Then it smoothed out and was pleasant the rest of the day.   Best of all,  I walked all over the fair grounds and my hip hardly hurt at all.  Yesterday that is. I'm not moving much today.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey keef,  what is Hoeberry?  At least that's how I read your fine penmanship!


----------



## Keef

That's  why I take my caps everyday Nick !-- It don't come on as strong as fast but has a long lasting effect !--Helps me move a little better !-- Glad U found something that works for U Nick !-- I don't know about others but I build a tolerance to a variety if U smoke the same stuff all the time !-- Switching up what U smoke keeps this from happening !-- I think you'll find something there that will make good oil for U !--Eating weed even in an extract you'll get the most benefit and you'll probably smoke less too !


----------



## Keef

Nick -- It comes from the Pacific Northwest !-- I'm not sure of it's bloodlines and have never grown it !-- but -- I'll see if I can find out more about it !--There's  some secrecy involved and I almost didn't send those cause U gonna have questions and I can't answer them !- I suspect it is gonna be a keeper !-- I will be starting some soon as I get things organized better back there !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I was really impressed with the structure of the hippie dawg.   I been wanting to grow a few more but I scared!!


----------



## Keef

Hermie scared da Dog !-- I still got plenty seed !--start some !-- I bet a hermie won't sneak up on U again !- After Trips got all up on B.B. and Bubblicious --I got rid of him and his son Elvis out my Widow !-- I saved some pollen from Trips because breeding him to the Widow was an accident and I only had a few seed --ended up with 2 males !-- Perfect plant structure with excellent genetics -- I plan to use some of the pollen on the Widow next time she it bloom !-- 

My face says rain coming tonight --maybe tomorrow ! ---The question of the day is --To Zombie Juice  or Not to Zombie Juice! -- Bubblicious where I want it to be! -- Maybe this afternoon !-- They worked D.D.'s a** off last night !-- They better back off !-- She was looking for a job when she found this one !-- She would probably have to take a pay cut but this job is too stressful!-- Her nursing days are numbered !- --She gonna make a great weed nurse consultant one day !


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog the last mom on Hippie's  Dawg was Chernobyl which is bud rot resistant !-- I'm not sure but that might have been some of Bozzo's Chernobyl !-- Probably work well in places with a wet fall !-- Only problem with these polyhybrids is U never know what they gonna look like !-- Sisters could look totally different !


----------



## Keef

I got some interesting stuff to sex when I do the flip this time !-- I got something I call a Strawberry Elephant -- It was my old Tranquil Elephantizer male on my Widow -- Giggy had one !-- Anyway I sent seed to the Gloman up north  and he put his Strawberry Rhino male on it and sent me some of those seed !-- Then I got a Blueberry Elephant -- Trips on my T.E. -- I also got a Strawberry Rhino to sex !-- Then there's  the Blackberry Snow Lotus and Nurse Larry -- A Dawg that survived the Zombie Juice -- Got a feminized Master Kush and a Moby D-i-c-k feminized !-- Seems like there's  something else !--I went buck wild when I started seed this time !--


----------



## Keef

Bubba Mamma! --That's the one I forgot !


----------



## ness

Good Day OFC.


----------



## ness

Check on the girls and one had five yellow leaf to pull off.  The other one is doing just fine.  One is bushy and one is thin.  There are both Aurora Indica.  Still no w*** for me. :cry:  Having trouble fining some.  This s***.


----------



## ness

I thing I will up the dose of nutes on the thin plant see if that will help.  She is the one that is thin.


----------



## ness

Keef and OFC have a High Day.  Going to get some chores done then I will be free for the day.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll out there getting high without me !-- Post to say 4:20 !--

4:20 !


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Them cigarettes don't help any either Nick !-- I switched my cigs for an e-cig 5-6 years ago after 30 something years !-- It wasn't easy and took me about a year to get totally of cigarettes but I'm happy with them now !-- Don't think I could go back !--My lungs are still good but they even better since I switched to an e-cig !-- Now I done found out U can run CO2 hash oil thru an e-cig and I like it !-- Nick the stuff is about 70 % THC and will rock your world and most people make it out of trim !--- I got to have me one of those CO2 machines !-- They can't stop everyone with an e-cig and test it !



ah, youngsters, in my day we didn't have e-cigs, or i-anything 
we called it COLD TURKEY and we loved it (see Dana Carvey angry old man)
anyways
One time I tried to quit, I decided I'd only smoke hash 
well, after awhile I was rolling "joints" with lots o' tobacco and a crumb or two of hash
space cadet sopappy
we didn't have decent pot in those days,
without hot knives, I'd have NEVER weaned off that insidious tobacco

and I've had to live LIKE A CRIMINAL all my life because of a survivalist goddam civil servant named Anslinger (******* slinger) who wanted to protect his god damn pension.

thanks for listening


----------



## Keef

What up Pappy !-- I did cold turkey getting off morphine !-- That was bad !-- I'm not ready to give up my nicotine ! -- I remember my first tour in the army we still used the "C" Rations and each meal came with a 5 pack of cigarettes and a pack of matches !-- Everyone smoked !-- I use to pay $3 a cartoon for cigs at the commissary  !--Now I think they like $5 a pack ! ---Ain't as easy to quit as it was to start !-- 
Harry J. Anslinger --- Pappy I think I might have to name one of my Frankenplants that in his honor !--Bastid !-- I think it would be fitting that when people hear that name the would associate it with killer weed instead of that  *** hole !--It is only fitting !


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> What up Pappy !-- I did cold turkey getting off morphine !-- That was bad !-- I'm not ready to give up my nicotine ! -- I remember my first tour in the army we still used the "C" Rations and each meal came with a 5 pack of cigarettes and a pack of matches !-- Everyone smoked !-- I use to pay $3 a cartoon for cigs at the commissary  !--Now I think they like $5 a pack ! ---Ain't as easy to quit as it was to start !--
> Harry J. Anslinger --- Pappy I think I might have to name one of my Frankenplants that in his honor !--Bastid !-- I think it would be fitting that when people hear that name the would associate it with killer weed instead of that  *** hole !--It is only fitting !



Hey keeper of the keef, 
I can see how you succumbed to the killer weed but how did you manage to avoid the cheap beer !?!!

Nah, don't name a plant after that weasel, the sooner the scum is forgotten, the better.


----------



## Keef

Never did like beer Pappy !-- I drank for effect !-- I was a whiskey shooter !-- Got a couple of bags of those Crown Royal bags left to remind me !-- My Wife D.D. still drinks some !-- She my official taste tester !-- Got 3 gallons of blackberry wine I done froze down to less than half gallon !-- Just because I don't drink anymore don't mean I can't make a liquor !-- Blackberry Brandy !-- Gonna be nice sipping liquor! -- D.D. partial to the coconut !-- I smoked my first joint at the Military Police school !-- Then they sent me to Korea for a proper drug education! -


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Never did like beer Pappy !-- I drank for effect !-- I was a whiskey shooter !-- Got a couple of bags of those Crown Royal bags left to remind me !-- My Wife D.D. still drinks some !-- She my official taste tester !-- Got 3 gallons of blackberry wine I done froze down to less than half gallon !-- Just because I don't drink anymore don't mean I can't make a liquor !-- Blackberry Brandy !-- Gonna be nice sipping liquor! -- D.D. partial to the coconut !-- I smoked my first joint at the Military Police school !-- Then they sent me to Korea for a proper drug education! -



Cops have the best dope hahaha, great christening! 
I could never soldier but I respect them, and dad was military, I'm no stranger to discipline hahaha
(interestingly enough, he tolerated my hash use in his basement FORTY FIVE YEARS AGO !!!)


----------



## Keef

I was checking the weather and I see mother nature be washing out the swamp over between Red Stick and The Big Easy !-- I been a little distracted all day with some pressure and pain in my face !-- I could be a weather man !-- My face tell me everytime rain's coming !-


----------



## Keef

Has Cane checked in today ? --


----------



## burnin1

I can't help but to think of Keef whenever I hear this song. :aok:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi_TnyWhFFg[/ame]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi_TnyWhFFg


----------



## St_Nick

It's morning and I am feeling a little under the weather.  Let's smoke a bowl and ponder the day to come.   My goal is to rebuild the flower room and.  Make room for some monsters..

Let's prep for the day :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- We got rain !-- I took my caps --Wake and Bake time !


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaking stupid *** Morons in Milwaukee burning and looting thier own stores and town.Idiots.
 Im sick of these Black lives matter asshats. Freaking thugs and thieves acting like they give a **** were they can steal a TV. Makes me sick.


----------



## Keef

That's  better !-- Moonshine and Weed !-- Nick my interest in making liquor started when I realized that I was gonna be making RSO probably regularly !-- When U grow the weed the high test alcohol is what cost U !-- Figured there maybe a shortage of Everclear when people catch on to the benefits of eating weed !--Decided to learn to make my own !-- Got a good start too !-- 
D.D. just walked in !-- Let me get her comfortable so she can sleep !-- One more to go !-- Be glad when she don't have to do this anymore !


----------



## Keef

Hopper I saw what happened after Katrina !-- The strong taking what they want from the weak !--They took a generator and extra gas from a little old couple because they wanted it !--- Every evening  in the aftermath I would step out into the back yard and bust a couple caps into the ground just to let people know I was home and armed !-- U can take anything U want ---but U better not take it from me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,they are idiots. They always destroy their own ppls **** and steel everything in site,,and then blame the cops. I hate cops,,,but this is not about cops,,they are thugs and thieves looking for weakness to take advantage of.


----------



## Keef

Dat's da world we live in Hopper !-- 
Checked off on Blackberry Brandy !-- Made it out of fermented blackberry pie filling !--- Got another carboy of it to finish and I got Strawberry Jam fermenting !--- This is different from distilling !--- but I'm gonna need to distill sooner rather than later !-- Straight up sugar shine !
Got a good Sunday morning  buzz working at the beach --Hope everyone is painless !


----------



## DirtyDiana

GhostMan said:


> Hey Keef apologies for being so hard on Louisiana. I'm just really really aggravated with the whole situation there. They can't get any descent legislation off of the ground. There are enough die hard conservatives to embolden the congress to resist the will of the people and keep lining their pockets. They had a really good bill a few months ago that couldn't even get enough support to be heard. That really stuck in my craw. I've been waiting for one of these states in my neck of the woods and I had some hope for Louisiana. Now all my hope is on Arkansas. If they don't pass that act then they will get the stink eye directed their way.



I have genetics that probably came over to that lush country many moons ago & as they say, "the mud is in my blood."  Good & bad everywhere-- just gotta look for that good.  Jambalaya, crawfish pie, file gumbo.... and those Almond Joy Daiquiris are the best ever!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Who ever heard of licking their plants Bozo,,,thats just sick,,,or is it?  :rofl:



I'd lick them. For medicinal purposes only, of course!


----------



## Keef

D.D. says her Cuz will be home in about 2 weeks so I guess I better get on the ball and hustle up that trim for 60 grams in 60 days !-- Umbra where did U say U got that alcohol ? ---


----------



## WeedHopper

You dirty girl you. Yehaaaaaasa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> It's  simple to me !-- D.D. makes good money as a specialty nurse !-- She wants out and I want her out !-- There's  only one way I can make that happen !-- Weed !-- To get her out the hospital and keep our lifestyle it's  gonna take 5-6 thousand a month !-- This be the only skill I got left !--There's no more ace in the hole !-- If the job starts making her sick ?-- Law or no law I got this !--- I can't see me doing anything less !



I would be an awesome cannabis nurse! RNC:  Registered Cannabis Nurse. I could hold 3 day "anti-anxiety" camps!  I think I'm on a mission from.....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Kraven, we had a blast. They think the world of you.. It was very fun.
> 
> Umbra, did the cbd help the RA?
> 
> Keef, tell DD, i can make some oil, i just don't have enough harley, it would have to be out of something with thc in it. Is he cannabis naive?  Can he handle that? It would be a hodge  podge of leftovers, good leftovers. I can do that.



Actually,  I believe that a nice combo would be best. He has such pain even with all the heavy stuff.  Sleeping's difficult also, so I think it would help that too.  As we talked,  his eyes lit up with some knowledge.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thought for the day... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469563032825.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yall sure are. Not me,,,my Great great great grandfathers  name is Quanah Parker. My papa Parker lived to be 99 yrs old and had smoked since he was 7.


----------



## Keef

Got pharming to do today !-- I been using that one bloom box like a rotation to keep us in smoke till I get the other 6 boxes big enough to flip !-- Got to get some Bubblicious cuts in the Zombie Juice ! Might have a pic or 2 of something special soon !-- I also got to check pH !-- It's  a pain but nessesary ---Got a good pH meter--- measures to .00 but it's  slow !-- Takes awhile to pH 3 boxes in the nursery --6 in the main grow and the box I'm using for bloom !-- Time to change the pump filters soon !


----------



## Keef

Seems I may have created a Bubblicious tetraploid !-- It is gonna need a name !-- Double Bubble ? -I don't know it's the name of one plant not a variety !-- Within a month I'll be sling Zombie Juice hot and heavy !-- They gonna mess around and give me the time to come up out here after the end of prohibition with some monsters !--


----------



## Rosebud

DirtyDiana said:


> Actually,  I believe that a nice combo would be best. He has such pain even with all the heavy stuff.  Sleeping's difficult also, so I think it would help that too.  As we talked,  his eyes lit up with some knowledge.




I will get on this DD.


----------



## Keef

I already tucked her in Rose !-- One more then she'll have some time recover !--- She went over and got her sister's place  set up for thier Cuz to come home !-- D.D. explained about starting the RSO treatment when he got home and she said he was looking forward to it !-- Sooner or later someone over there gonna have questions about  weed !-- Not sure I want to answer them !--I'm not sure I  them to know I grow yet !-- Maybe I just tell them I found it ? --


----------



## Keef

Break time !-- Coffee and another bowl ? -- Things about to get complicated back in the grow room !-- I got this box in another closet I'm using for bloom! -- When I flip the 6 boxes in the walk in closet I have to leave room for those plants because I plan to move my nursery /cloning station  to that spare room closet and move that bloom box back with the others !-- I keep forgetting it !-- It's  complicated for an old stoner !--- My solution ? -- Let D.D. decide !-- Looks like this will put us over the top and weed independent for good !

I still think I'm on the right track to produce hash oil cartridges !-- Even if they dropped weed from all schedule there are going to be rules about where U can smoke !-- When people in the prohibition states find out about it they gonna fall in love with it especially the younger users !-- I think the price will go up to start then settle in at about $50 for a half mil. Cartridge !-- So I still plan to strip the fan leaves and turn everything else to CO2 oil for cartridges !--- Grow it -- process it --package it and send it to a wholesaler in may be New Orleans ? -- No one around here would ever know what I do !-- Rose said something once about a How to grow weed seminar --Cost --$1,000 ?-- I could put  program together !-- Might have to fly in special guest speakers from the O.F.C. !-- They asked about dirt pharming I tell them that is such an easy question --I'm gonna let Rose answer it !--( cause I don't know about dirt pharming )


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome WH!  love the pictures.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> That is awesome WH!  love the pictures.



Thanks Rose. Ill tell ya though,,my Papa Parker was one mean ole bastard. They said he killed 3 Men.


----------



## Keef

So which part of U gets deported Hopper ? --- Plus there had been people before the  Amer--Indians came over that had been wiped out !-- When the skeleton of " Kennewick Man " was found and predated the Indian and it was the skeleton  of a Caucasian --They did thier best to keep it buried !-- Then there's the Clovis people !-- So Hopper U an immigrate too !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:bolt:

I better hurry before Donald builds the wall and I cant get back home. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Cuz U know I know exactly who Quanna Parker was !-- Fact is we all Africans !-- Somewhere in the way , way back a women had a mutation in her DNA that she passed to her children !-- Don't what it was but her children were better at survival than the other bloodlines !-- They all died off except for Granny's bloodline !-- The real and true Eve !-- Mother of us all !-- Whether that mutation was natural or not is in question !-but it happened and here we are !


----------



## WeedHopper

Aliens did it,,,and i dont mean human. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper that would explain religion wouldn't it ?-- An inbred urge to serve the gods ? -- Dude if we was made to mine gold for the "gods" like the Sumerians history says wouldn't they have tried to make us subservient to them !- I saw a statue of one of the Ananaki-- the Sumerians gods --and he's wearing a wrist watch !--


----------



## Keef

4:20 ish !-- We have a solemn duty to perform!


----------



## WeedHopper

Maybe he was the 1st **** Tracy....lol


----------



## Keef

U got to put dashes in between the letters to get around the auto censor Hopper !-- I got a feminized  variety called  Moby D-i-c-k !


----------



## WeedHopper

I should have just said PennisTracy....lol


----------



## Keef

U a funny man Hopper !-- I been chasing the Dank and this thing with D.D.'s Cuz has made me realize I need a High CBD variety too !-- I plan on maybe mixing some CO2 oils !-- Maybe half high CBD and half high THC ! --Use it in E-cig liquid or edibles !


----------



## Keef

Been watching the weather channel !--- Louisiana got put thru the washing machine by mother nature !-- They were interviewing a lady was angry with the rescue effort !-- She said this is just like the aftermath of Katrina !---No one will help !-- I learned the true meaning of F.E.M.A. first time around !--Stands for ---" Fix Everything My A** !


----------



## Keef

Got D.D. off to work but it's  too late to put the Zombie Juice to Bubblicious! !-- I do it tomorrow !-- Gonna have plenty cuts to work with soon anyway !-- Bubblicious gonna be about half this cycle !-- 
Still worried about Brother Cane !-- He needs to check in !


----------



## umbra

Keef....organicalcohol.com


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- I'll write it down this time !--How's  the hands ?


----------



## umbra

right hand is acting up. Couple of fingers get hung up and lock up and knuckles are swollen. I can still pick up a coffee mug and a beer bottle, so I'll live.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey people,  here's to y'all.  Got the New flower room built. Today I have to paint and it's finished. Temp is down to the low 70's so I should be good now. Anyone up for a wake and bake bowl? :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## mrcane

Nick:......:48:......


----------



## umbra

Yeah....trying some green ribbon


----------



## mrcane

Not to worry....Cane be alright.....
Little overwhelmed....didn't think that these suckers grew soo crazy...knocked down couple papaya to get some light to the hippies dawg....two hippies dawg clones going
And four Nurse Larry  ..back in doors for me.....need to get a couple each BPU X BB  & GDP X BR  going too sit on and grow out later ...
Keef I am on the Caps.....SEAMS to be cutting the edge....Putting somemore trim in the oven today......
   So stay Medicated my friends 
         I alive and doing OK.......:48:....


----------



## umbra

Cane, glad you are doing better. Definitely take cuts of the gdp x br. You are the only female that flowered successfully so far. Its a keeper for sure.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Had to head out to pick up D.D. at the car rental place !-- Have I ever told U I wake up looking for a fight till I get some coffee and a toke or 2 !-- Anyway somehow left my e-cig so no nicotine !-- Some cowboy in one those trucks that try to intimidate small vehicles -- Gonna get on my bumper and push me ? -- Mofo almost bought me a new car !-- He got right up on my bumper and I got on the brakes hard !-- I believe I made a believer out of him !-- Now I'm gonna have some coffee a few tokes unless someone wants to fight !


----------



## DirtyDiana

True story. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470279159304.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Can't hardly walk this morning,  but this will get better by the time Friday comes around & I have to start all over again! Like a rat in a cage, a hamster in a wheel!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sat on the levee all night & moaned.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469227356063.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane glad U doing O.K. !-- The caps will help but U got to find your dosage and how often to take them !-- If U don't feel them U need a bigger dose if they put U to sleep back off some !-- Take what U need --I've taken 6-7 caps when the weed wasn't very good !-- 
I had 2  GDP-x-Black Rose germ then die !-- Got a few more seed so I'm gonna have round with it soon !


----------



## umbra

a few of the ones I popped sprouted and then sat there and did nothing


----------



## Keef

I'm not giving up yet Umbra !-- I still think I can coax a girl out of the seed I have left but that's  what happened when I sprouted the last batch !-- Came up , sat there awhile and died !-- Maybe if I end up with a male --I better get with Cane so we can  F-2 that thing ! 
Umbra --Have U tried some DMSO on those joints !-- A little clean extract and some DMSO !-- rub it into the joints !-- Should Help !-- U really gonna have to get some of those sprung scissors !-- Take it easy on Umbra's  hands !


----------



## yarddog

Mrcane you better save us a cut of that!!   I had one out of a dozen or so sprout.   Like umbra and keef, it came up for a day maybe two then it just threw it's hands up and died.


----------



## Keef

It ain't over till I say it's  over !-- I Been holding out ! 

View attachment 20160815_105338.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane --U had the best luck with them !-- Up to some breeding yet ? --Make us some seed ?--- U the one with the girl !--  U want some of these ?


----------



## St_Nick

I've really done it now.  Got painting still to do and the lights sposed to be out at 11:15.


----------



## Keef

4:20 !--Somewhere !---Nick I run my lights in bloom --8am--8pm ---Veg I run from 6am--midnight !-- Looking forward to seeing what U doing !


----------



## mrcane

Making Caps....three in the morning...two more after dinner....might try 4 in the morning...does cut the edge... 

View attachment 14712924246901433223972.jpg


----------



## Keef

It is good medicine Cane !-- Once U take them awhile regularly and  get your system loaded up --I think you'll  see a big difference !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I have been running my 12/12 from 11 at nite to 11 a.m..   now I need to switch to 7. To 7.  Recommendations anyone?


----------



## Keef

I would say just do it if U have to !-- Might confuse them for a day or 2 then they settle back in !--


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah,  well you gotta do what you gotta do.   Get the bugs out now.


----------



## Keef

Maybe give them an extra long night then have the lights come on at the new time !-- Should be better for plants in bloom than an extra long day !
I don't have much head room and I bush the hell out them but I got to flip soon or they get too top heavy !--


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Got my grow room all clean up and ready to go. Soaking 1 Kannabia Hobbit Fem. seed and 6 Hoe Berry seeds yesterday.  They all drop to the bottom and waiting to see roots.  Nothing yet.  

Keef, did you say you sent me a auto seed, if you did, do, you remember which one Blueberry's, BUB X BB, Hoe Berry, or the Kannabia Hobbit Fem?

All is well at the home front.  Everyone have a beautiful day.:farm:


----------



## Keef

Ness I thought that Hobbit was a fem. Auto !-- I don't even remember what I sent anymore ! --They should all do U right !-- Here come the vampire lady !--Time for her afternoon wake and bake !-- It would be rude to make her smoke alone !-- I got her back on that !-- and --I'm gonna load her up on caps !


----------



## Keef

I been watching the flooding at my old stomping grounds in Hammond and Ponchatoula Louisiana! --- Funny they have not once mentioned that  alligator farm that is surely flooded !-- Thousands of alligator that been fed by people all thier life !-- They see people --They think food !-- May not be wise to be playing around in the flood water !


----------



## umbra

I got some beans in the mail and 1 of the packs has a sticker on it that reads, novelty salad topping, Dietary supplement, high in EFA....lol


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: he got salad in the mail,,a sticker and some ranch dressing


----------



## Keef

Umbra I was thinking --I guess U could use them that way !-- Probably pretty expensive salad toppings !-- Not sure what EFA is-- but -- I'd plant them instead Cuz !


----------



## umbra

EFA = essential fatty acids...and of course cannabis seeds are a great source of omega 3 efa


----------



## Keef

Is it just me ? --- What's up with all these new members with consonants and number combinations and never post !--- I'm not really liking that much !-- I know I had a head injury and get paranoid easy but just saying !-- One or 2 ? --Maybe ? -- There's been too many !-- Be careful out there my peeps !--


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah,  I thought so too.  They're going to get a long night.  Then they are going to adapt.  Once I get em settled then I am headed to my son's for a couple weeks to visit my grandson.   Not sure about leaving my garden in the care of a friend  but I got no choice on that one.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Is it just me ? --- What's up with all these new members with consonants and number combinations and never post !--- I'm not really liking that much !-- I know I had a head injury and get paranoid easy but just saying !-- One or 2 ? --Maybe ? -- There's been too many !-- Be careful out there my peeps !--



Its those fking ,,,i mean freaking Aliens. Yehaaaaaasa


----------



## WeedHopper

If LEO has that much time on their hands ,,,,they are wasting money and are MORONS. My address is on this freaking Server and if they wanted me they would of had me several times since 2008 when you i joined this forum. I havd stated many times that i HATE FREAKING COPS,,,hummmm,,,are they at my door??? No yall are high ya freaking Potheads. Outlaws getten high and looking out the window. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Those are bot spams from china Keef.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !-- I was just wondering !-- Like Hopper said if LEO wanted us ---They woulda took me down long time ago !-- Hell I could find me !--- The po-po show up looking for me ---I'll help them look !-- He's a slippery bastid !-- Ya'll look over here and I'll look way , way over there !-- We'll box him in and make him pay for daring to grow weed !--


----------



## mrcane

Time for a good night puff...:48:.....and I'm out...


----------



## burnin1




----------



## burnin1

You are under the radar Keef.  They have been looking for you a long time and they will look for you a long time.  They will never find you.


----------



## umbra

Burnin that's Keef going round to all the schools showing kids what good weed looks like, not that mex brick weed, lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys crack me up!  And, I sure need a little comedy in my life! Such an entertaining bunch!  This little ditty should get a few chuckles! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471320899960.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been pretty busy lately,  as Keef has told you guys about my family situation  & trying to keep my job.  I have been trying to visit here daily, if possible,  mostly because it helps with my broken heart.  Y'all make me laugh, learn, & keep me distracted for a small while--  thank you so much my ethereal friends. Keef's been worried about me & took me motorcycle shopping a couple of weeks ago!  I'm not dumb; I know he's thinking of the new bike that HE'S gonna have!  So, we shopped &  I thought I'd post the few I picked out  & get opinions from y'all.  Now, to keep my identity under wraps,  I either wore a wig or helmet, or whatever.  So, you guys be the judge:  which bike for Keef, I mean DD?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Now, I will say that purple is my ALL TIME FAVORITE color!  As a 2nd, I do think that the pink one is very feminine & I didn't think they'd ever get that dang blonde wig on me!  Very partial to the black, but think it's just the wig!  Guess that red Harley works well with my hair color-- always a plus. Real world problems!  Wish these really were my real world problems right now! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471321520022-1.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1471321702305.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1471322801859.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1471322939208.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, my choice is the purple one-- of course!  But,  that red Harley just screams my name!


----------



## umbra

I vote for the Vespa...I just like looking at the rear end of an Italian scooter.


----------



## yarddog

I vote for the 883, purely because of the motorcycle.   In no way is my vote biased because of the attractive woman on the bike.    
Well, maybe a little.   
Ok, the 883 helped cast my vote.   
Hell, I voted because of the girl.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.   I need ambition today.   I need to get things accomplished today and I have no desire to leave the house.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Storming outside !-- I gotta take some caps !--Where's  my pipe ? -- I read up there I'm getting a new bike !--Cool !-- I also need a pair of that new 9mm pistol the army uses that has a 20 round magazine !-- A pair of shoulder holsters and I need more bullets for everything !-- I don't need no new bike just something to get me the hell out of dodge quick, in the sand  if nessesary !-- I'm liking that one Dog pointed me at but they kinda rare around here !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.
 Funny stuff up there ya'll.

I am off to check in the spam.... see ya soon.


----------



## Keef

I be O.K. now !-- Ya'll remember my "Honey Don't" list !--- Another thing I'm not allowed to have anymore is those electric matches and rocket engines from model rockets !-- Love them electric matches !-- Make stuff go Boom so many different ways !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  you asked what I was working on. I went from a 4 foot by 4 foot flowering room to this. Still tinkering but this one is 8 foot by 10 foot sorry 7 Foot by 10 foot.. I have the right lights I just haven't got the second bulb changed yet. The important thing was to get the temperatures down and have room for larger plants. These are 6 feet tall now and there's just now really starting to flower. Thankfully,  the stretch is over. :vap_bong__emoticon::48: 

Good morning everyone.   Join me? :vap-axgn4n:


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry I forgot something


----------



## zigggy

come on st,nick,,,,,the kids are counting on you


----------



## umbra

Good morning one and all. In hs we had a rocket club. Lots of fun. In 9th grade, in mechanical drawing we had to design, draw, and build a fighter plane. Then we had to fly them. There were 2 winners; 1 for distance , and 1 for how long it stayed in the air. I didn't win either, lol so we strapped a rocket engine to it. And watched it do it's imitation of the 4th of July. That stuff was fun. Making gunpowder was always fun.


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry I forgot something 

View attachment 20160816_100526.jpg


View attachment 20160816_100519.jpg


View attachment 20160816_100514.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Ziggy,  you right,  I'm a stoner.   Had to resize 'M.   Let's share one. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I see Nick - work it !--- I got plans for that spare room !-- Maybe 12 ft. -x- 14-15 ft !-- I want to use it for bloom !-- I have the nursery / cloning station where it's  at now!--root the cuts out and get them ready for veg.  !--I'll Veg in that walk in closet I got now !-- I'm hoping to get 20 box/light units in the spare room --Depends on how fit !-- I plan to move about a 4th of what fits into bloom into that room every 2 weeks or so !-- Grow stuff that finishes in about 60 days and I'll harvest every 2 weeks or so ! -- It's doable !-- Every time I harvest I should have a group ready to take it's place !-- I need some numbers so I gonna finish this 6 box group where it's  at !-- That goes well then we'll start on the spare room !-- 

 I don't know nothing about model rocketry Umbra !-- I like being able to wire them up to a "Hell Box" -- Then at the flip of a switch or push of a button U can unleash hell !

This weather is hurting my face !--


----------



## umbra

Days from chop 

View attachment IMG_0654.JPG


View attachment IMG_0655.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job Umbra. Wow


----------



## Keef

Was that Ziggy ? -- Welcome to the O.F.C. girlfriend !-- This doesn't make U old U know ? -- It's  more of an attitude !--!


----------



## Keef

Umbra I hate U so very, very much !-- No !--but I am jealous !-- Tell the truth !--This is not your first grow ! -- This what again ?


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC. Got to go to town, so, I'll going to be hunting for mj today.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I hate U so very, very much !-- No !--but I am jealous !-- Tell the truth !--This is not your first grow ! -- This what again ?



King Louis XIII OG


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  I  am impressed. :headbang2: if I grew that much weed I'd just walk in to the courthouse and hold out my wrists! :vap-bobby_on_the_be

I'm gonna grow a couple of bigguns  in here in a few weeks.


----------



## Keef

I'm a long way from that but I'm thinking about bringing that spare room on line over a couple months !--For now this what I got to do !-- Show U my pitiful nursery! -- The walk in closet that will be veg one day and a whole box of 4 plants in bloom !-- I'll be taking clones soon !-- As U can see from the number of grow spots in the nursery that I thinking bigger that that closet !-- Keef and D.D. can root  about a hundred clones at a time ! -- The boxes in he closet don't need that many spots but I had already built them before I realized that !-- The cuts should root in the nursery then get moved to the closet being spread out more as they get bigger !--Then go to the closet until about a foot and a half tall -- Then moved to bloom --4-6 plants per box !---It's  a work in progress !-- 

View attachment 20160816_095437.jpg


View attachment 20160816_095614.jpg


View attachment 20160816_095723.jpg


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> Days from chop


 
lovey umbra. :icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

Those yellow leaves on that plant in bloom is my fault and has been corrected !


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !-- I hope U find what U need !-- 

Hey Nick that Bubblicious can  produce some really different terepenes ( smells and taste )--Dog had one I think had peach smells !-- Mine ,the mother of those seed , is more of a sweet diesel! -- Those seed U and Ness have that are marked Bubblicious are from a Bubblicious mom and a BPU-X-B.B. dad !-- I had blackberry and blueberry lineage !-- There should be several different nice things come out those seed !-- The ones marked " Blueberry " (D.D. made the labels for me ) are F-2 ---BPU-X-B.B. ! - 
Nick I don't think U gonna be able to do what U do with this monster -- She can get out of hand real quick !-- Give it a shot !--


----------



## sopappy

Hey Keef... do you have a picture of your girls in flower at about 6 weeks?
I'm about this close to taking my LEDs and throwing them out a window.
I did notice better penetration and denser buds but my yields suck.
I'm starting to feel about LEDs the way I feel about feminized seeds.
There's no free lunch!


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Hey Nick that Bubblicious can  produce some really different terepenes ( smells and taste )--Dog had one I think had peach smells !-- Mine ,the mother of those seed , is more of a sweet diesel! -- Those seed U and Ness have that are marked Bubblicious are from a Bubblicious mom and a BPU-X-B.B. dad !-- I had blackberry and blueberry lineage !-- There should be several different nice things come out those seed !-- The ones marked " Blueberry " (D.D. made the labels for me ) are F-2 ---BPU-X-B.B. ! -
> Nick I don't think U gonna be able to do what U do with this monster -- She can get out of hand real quick !-- Give it a shot !--



I
Love a  challenge.   I was playing with the other crop and let these guys get away from me.  Been contemplating tossing the three little ones.


----------



## Keef

No Pappy !-- Don't got a pic at that age !-- What kind of LEDS U got ? -- They have thier limitations !-- Instead of a couple big plants I run a bunch of smaller ones so I don't have too much trouble with penetration !-- They picky about how far away from plants too !-- Because of heat and power usage I got no choice but LEDS !-- I use the Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series for each box with both switches on !--- I don't know about other LEDS but these have 2 switches one for veg. and one for bloom !-- If U turn one switch off your 300 watt light just became a 150 watt light !-- I have both sides on In bloom and veg.---  Anyway I use on of those lights per box which is about half square meter --So 600 watts per square meter ?-- Hope ya find what U need !


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> No Pappy !-- Don't got a pic at that age !-- What kind of LEDS U got ? -- They have thier limitations !-- Instead of a couple big plants I run a bunch of smaller ones so I don't have too much trouble with penetration !-- They picky about how far away from plants too !-- Because of heat and power usage I got no choice but LEDS !-- I use the Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series for each box with both switches on !--- I don't know about other LEDS but these have 2 switches one for veg. and one for bloom !-- If U turn one switch off your 300 watt light just became a 150 watt light !-- I have both sides on In bloom and veg.---  Anyway I use on of those lights per box which is about half square meter --So 600 watts per square meter ?-- Hope ya find what U need !



Keef... note to self... take pic at 6 weeks hahahahaha
s'okay Keef, I just googled IMAGES mj at 6 weeks, I'm sugarcoating it cause it pains me I bought those chinese pos and I just can't let go hahahaha

600watts per sq metre is what, about 50 watts per sq ft, yer laughin'
so that means about 30W for me, not enough, I get it now
thanks!


----------



## St_Nick

Sopappy,  based on my research,  which I admit iswatts  limited,  I think you need about  40 tru watts per square foot. Assuming no major problems,  seems to yield about 1 gram per watt.


----------



## St_Nick

Don't matter what kind of lights you are running.  Well, assuming grow lights.


----------



## sopappy

St_Nick said:


> Don't matter what kind of lights you are running.  Well, assuming grow lights.



yes, I agree, it's all about the wattage
I've had nothing but **** yields since the LEDs but I've saved a small fortune on electricity costs
and there's the rub

I'd rather pay more for better bud, 
I'm going back to HPS for flower, I'll use the LEDs for veg

you're close, I think the magic number is 35W per sq ft minimum (anybody, jump in)


----------



## umbra

Can of worms....it's not watts, its lumens. LED guys will tell you its PAR....maybe with LEDS' it is. But normally its lumens and you need about 5,000 lumens/sq ft. A 600w HPS is rated at 90,000 lumens. It's not actually going to stay at that value. It degrades pretty quickly to 80% of that within a week or so and by the end of 2 months it is at 60%. So the part of the equation that is missing is the area. If you are in a 4x4 tent then you are at 16 sq ft. So worst case scenario is 90,000 @ 60% = 54,000 / 16 = 3375 lumens per sq ft.


----------



## umbra

I ran 2 600 w HPS in my 4x4 tent, and now you can see why. I replace my HPS bulbs every grow.


----------



## Keef

Easy for me !--One box --One light !-- That's  all I can do for now !--- 
I think lumens and watts and stuff are fine and we'll and gives peeps something to argue about !-- When all the arguing and charts and have been shown it comes down to cost per milligram of THC !-- Or CBD !--


----------



## Keef

I do what I can and still keep my a** out of jail !--I would probably do things different if I didn't have to hide ! 
I can't change my LEDS out every cycle !-- I can't do anything that might draw unwanted attention !-- I like the way Umbra has been able to build a grow room pretty much the way he wants !---Don't have to worry about power usage long as the bill is paid !-- One day my time will come !


----------



## WeedHopper

Better move your *** out of Texas,,,or your day will not come before your to old to care. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper --People like U and me don't know any other way !

We was talking lights and numbers and stuff earlier !--- Shouldn't be able to  get 4 Oz. + from each bloom box and there's  no reason I can't harvest each 5 times a year !-- The work is not in bloom but planning and having the next crop ready for bloom as  U harvest so that the chain remains unbroken !-- Dam bugs broke my chain !-- I'll be ready when they come back !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
Umbra, I laughed at the 5 K lumens.  When i first started here,  Hick told me that and i wrote it down and have it handy.. So i checked and of course you and hick agree. 

Sopappy, I agree with your findings on led's. They do ok, but i could never grow enough to make all the medicine folks need. I could never grow enough for what I use... If I was to do an indoor I would use both my LED's and my HPS  and that would be high costs for electricity.


----------



## Keef

It is what it is Rose !-- 

Just got my feelings hurt !-- D.D. said the pharm looked good ! ---Considering I been taking care of it !--


----------



## Rosebud

Why the feelings hurt Keef?


----------



## umbra

I guess it is all relative to what you compare it to, when it come to electric bill. I was in a room with a few other growers, some of NCH's friends. The subject of electric bills came up and they all laughed at my $1500/month bill. NCH's bill is $9K.


----------



## Keef

I didn't have to worry about jail I might do things different !-- I just want to get D.D. out the hospital !

Rose --My feelings got hurt because she's  a better pot pharmer than me and I know it !-- Not too bad though !-- All I got to do now is make her a monster to grow !--- This can work out !--


----------



## ness

Just got settle in from trip to town.  For my veg., I use T5 4,000 Lumens for a space 4X2, I hope that isn't to much any come backs.  I'll have to get back on the flowering stage.  My shopping for my w*** might be a go for tonight.  But, I'm not holing my breath.  Time for supper, pork chops tonight.


----------



## St_Nick

I ran into a pile of wasps this afternoon. Four of them found a place to land on me. Boy do I feel like crap. I need a bowl  and I may need some moonshine too.:holysheep:


----------



## umbra

I share my pool with a couple of red dragonflies and they get me every so often. I use ammonium.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The grow looked pretty good considering Keef had been taking care of them Rose! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470793043811.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Lol dd!


----------



## sopappy

umbra said:


> I ran 2 600 w HPS in my 4x4 tent, and now you can see why. I replace my HPS bulbs every grow.



600w are the most effecient, I get that 
but EVERY grow
now I know why my yields suck, I'm penny wise, pound foolish


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone. I'm hitting the road. Got to git shi $ done. My work is never done. Being retired sure is hard!   Would you share one with me? :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Where's  my pipe ? -- Need coffee !--I be back !


----------



## St_Nick

Did battle with the wasps and this time them little suckas  came up with the short end of the stick.   Now if it would just cool down.


----------



## Keef

Nick they got these sand colored scorpions down here and since we been here I sat on one twice !-- They will light U up !-- Like a wasp but when they tag U it's makes U do that silent scream thing !-- Ruined a perfectly good buzz both times !-- 

I got a garage probably about the size of Umbra's  and I watch what he does !--- There's  also  a small empty lot next door that is plenty big for a " Garage"-- ( grow room)-- Right now  I think it's  best I just learn to get good at squeezing the most out the grow within my limitations !-- D.D. can read the plants like a book --I created a monster right there !-- I did good !-- 
It looks rainy most of the day so I'm gonna build me a glorious buzz !-- I'm good at that U know ?


----------



## Keef

Wanted to show U why I can't tell if I've been successful at inducing polyploidy in these cuts !

Is they is ? --Or is they ain't ? -- I put off treating a batch this week !---Probably get back at it next week !--This is what's  left from maybe a dozen and a half treated cuts ! 

View attachment 20160817_092149_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

If 2 caps don't do anything and 4 is too many --Then I should take 5 right ?--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> If 2 caps don't do anything and 4 is too many --Then I should take 5 right ?--



You know that's right.


----------



## WeedHopper

No,,,you should take 6.   :rofl:


----------



## Keef

That's what I did Hopper !-- What's  it gonna do? -- Get me high ? --I mean higher ?-- I been there before !


----------



## WeedHopper

DD gonna find Keef in the closet singing naked. :bolt:


----------



## Keef

I don't need anymore varieties right now but I got a grudge match that ain't over yet !-- I crossed my boy Trips on the Widow accidently and got 2 strong boys --I've had 2 attempts at GDP-X-B.R. -- and failed !-- A Blueberry Lemonade -Aka.-- Purple Haze --also defeated me first time around !-- I still got some seed so this ain't over !-- It's  not longer a question of whether I need them !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I put some hash in da pipe too !--


----------



## Keef

As for D.D. -- It took maybe 2 1/2 gallons of blackberry wine to make a 750 mil bottle of blackberry brandy !-- I asked her to test it !-- It's her new fave !-- She put a dent in that stuff last night !-- I better get to the store and stock up on brewing supplies !-- I got to get some apple pie filling and see what I can get out of it !-- Apple Pie Brandy !--- Not to be confused with Apple Pie 'shine where U add flavor to sugar alcohol !-- I need me a dedicated freezer !-- Just like that song on that link someone posted --Moonshine and Weed !-- Growing weed and making liquor ? --At the beach ? -- I don't care what anyone says --life could be worse !
Now if they'll  just find the cure to aging --I'll be just fine !


----------



## DirtyDiana

And Hopper,  I'm sure not ready to find a naked, singing Keef in the closet either! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471376835167.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont Blame ya DD,,,,lol.


----------



## Keef

That's  funny !-- Everybody knows I don't sing !


----------



## WeedHopper

So you came outta the closet did ya. .:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Just to take some more caps Hopper and refill my pipe !-- I'm on one them vision quest like ya'll do !
Hey I call them like I see them !-
The box in this pic hasn't had a res. change in 10 weeks +--I just keep moving another plant in every couple weeks !
- I'm calling B.-S. on changing a res. every 2 weeks ! - 

View attachment 20160817_165401.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Guys, how are ya'll?

Hot here and will be for two weeks at least. summer. the plants are trying to bloom but only if you close your eyes and stand on one foot and holler do you see it. I spread some more bene's last night..

Looks nice up there Keef.

Hey WH, closet? Keef? yup.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !- Clean filters on all the pumps !-- I need to get high !-- Wait !--I am !-- Let's  pretend I'm not and get lit !--
What up Princess Rosebud ? -- Wanna get high ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra anywhere near those fires ?-- With a crop about to finish --he be out there with a water hose working!-- Louisiana be under water !-- This keeps up I'll have to build me one of them Noah houses  !-- Little floating home with a nice grow room !-- No property taxes --I could rock that !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Keef is in the closet Rose,,,but he cant help it. He says DD put him there cause it was better than under the bed. Lol


----------



## Keef

I was in da closet Hopper  cause Dat's where the weed is  !-- I'm holding my own !-- Raining up there yet ?


----------



## St_Nick

Rained here all day. I didn't get squat done..


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  It is trying to rain here Nick, But, it will not come down.  Don't know what is up.


----------



## ness

Found a branch of mj.  Not much on it but it's a nice high.  Better than that brick.


----------



## ness

Keef are you out of the closet yet?  I store my w*** in the dressers when, I have it.


----------



## ness

Good Night Nick.


----------



## St_Nick

G'night Ness.


----------



## Keef

What up ? --Evening O.F.C.  !-- 
Some's better than none Ness !
Nick some days just bees that way !-- I didn't do much today either !-- Just the pharming that needed doing !-- Rained off and on all day !-- Mainland all the way to Houston getting hammered pretty good but not like Baton Rouge did !-- Trying to help figure out what to do about D.D.'s --Cuz and RSO !-- She wants to go back over when they send him home on hospice for awhile !-- I got no problem with that but her job will !-- I don't the place anyway !-- There's always another way !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Sissies,,,,yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## umbra

Keef, I am not near the latest fires on the news, but we have had our share less than a mile away. It's just plane hot...34 days straight over 100 and not much relief in sight.


----------



## DirtyDiana

They need to know....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470858719874.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- We have a duty !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yes, I  actually awake & trying to bake. Got a psych appointment this morning-- so excited!


----------



## DirtyDiana

True story..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471505999263.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Season 60 is more like it,,,and im tired of the same ole episode over and over. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

every day. The wife watches the bitches from hell shows( housewives from where ever) and starts thinking that's REAL LIFE.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo !-- Hate me some soap operas !-- Some of the reality shows would have to change the name if I was one it !--- Like " Naked and Afraid" -- If I was on it --It would have to be called "Naked and Pissed Off "--- First -- I would never volunteer for that so I would most definitely be pissed off and when I get back might as well call 911 cause who ever put me in that situation better be afraid !-- I mostly keep up with the news and weather --Other than that I use the T.V. like a radio !-- It's  usually on one music channel or another !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont get the naked part. We havent been without coverings for thousands of years. To me that is just stupid. Give those ppl at least some under wear. I watch the show sometimes and i believe it would be just as good with at least their asses covered. I love the Survival shows,,but that one i have to ge careful because i have a Granddaughter that ask way to many questions. Just think they went a bit far with the naked part.


----------



## burnin1

Yeah I watched that show for about 10 minutes once.  Camping naked... uh... nooo


----------



## burnin1

I watched dating naked once on MTV.  lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Might not work for some ppl dating naked,,,what happens if its cold and the poor guy has a shrinkage problem. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Might not work for some ppl dating naked,,,what happens if its cold and the poor guy has a shrinkage problem. :rofl:



Dude...it ain't the meat, it's the motion.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvrupRQD44I[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

No motion if its sucked up like a turtle.  Lol


----------



## umbra

One of my sisters is getting ready to turn 60 and I was asked to give a funny story about her to put on FB. I honestly only have 1 story, but it might not be FB material. So I'll tell it to you and you can give me some feedback. It's due like tomorrow so no rush or anything.
My sister is attractive. So much so that if she goes out by herself to a bar, she goes to a men's gay bar, so guys won't hit on her all the time. This was after her 2nd divorce. She wanted to go out, but not by herself, so she goes out with me and 2 of my friends. We go to Philly. We walk into a bar and the bartender, is an ex 1 hit wonder from the early 60's Philly music scene. My sister has no idea who he is. Bar was almost empty. I tell my sister who the bar tender is, Len Barry...and in her best Sylvester Stallone voice says, " Yo Lenny, fix me and my boys up with some of your magic and sing us a song." Then she starts singing his 1 hit wonder. He jumps out from behind the bar, and the 2 of them do the worst duet I have ever heard. Immediately, my sister has 3 drinks from 3 different guys. So she gives them to me and my 2 friends and we go thank the guys who bought them. Throughout the night my sister received another 6 or so drinks in which I and my friends drank and waved to guys who bought them for my sister. I knew it was time to call it a night when my sister went the bathroom and came back and said that it was the strangest Ladies room she had ever been in, they had urinals. I told her that was because it was the Men's room.


----------



## Rosebud

Pretty good story Umbra... Pretty funny, I vote to tell it.  And happy birthday to her!


----------



## Keef

Happy B'day to the Aunt Umbra !

That Naked stuff in the wild ain't happening voluntarily! -- Scorpions stung me on the a** 2 different times and I had clothes on !-- I can't even think about a scorpion stinging me on the test tickle !--


----------



## WeedHopper

That aint funny damnt. The 1st day of school in the 6th grade i walked into the girls bathroom,,didnt even think about there were no urinals,,,anyway im standing there at the sink combing my hair(which i have none of anymore ) when 4 freaking girls walk in. They laughed there *** off as i walked out into the hall feeling like an idiot. Believe it or not,,i ended up dating one of those girls. True story.
Tell your sister,,i think she is cool,,,even if she cant sing. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Happy B'day to the Aunt Umbra !
> 
> That Naked stuff in the wild ain't happening voluntarily! -- Scorpions stung me on the a** 2 different times and I had clothes on !-- I can't even think about a scorpion stinging me on the test tickle !--



I aint laying my baby birds on the ground for the ants to get at. Ouch,,,,:bolt:


----------



## Keef

I don't go swimming naked either !-- I don't want fishes getting confused !-- This not bait !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Keef them perch might choke on those little things.  :rofl:


----------



## burnin1




----------



## Keef

U ever see what a snapping turtle can do ?-- Best just not tempt anything !--- I rode that inner tube in on a wave after seeing that "Big Shark Research" boat !-- No playing !-- I was up on the sand Jack !-- I already got in trouble for shooting  shark once !-- It's O.K. to catch them but once U get them up almost on the beach --How U gonna get your hook back ?-- Seemed simple to me !--Shoot the shark then get my stuff back !-- That ain't allowed in the park !


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Burnin,,thats one nasty looking serpent.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

I went to DR on vacation and we did a snorkeling thing where we swam with sharks...not a good idea. I had an underwater camera and took quite a few pix when 1 of the sharks head butted me and I freaked out and got back in the boat. My gf could stop laughing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Should have head butted him or her back and gave him or her a rear naked choke hold ya big sissy,,,lol.


----------



## umbra

Oh....the one hit wonder, I bet you were wondering. Ha, ha...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An1-ntyBcz8[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Father forgive me --I had KFC for supper !-- and --It was good !-- Dog it's  nice to live in the country but I like being close to town !-- This one town where I met D.D.  had one burger shop that closed at 9pm !-- Shopping is close !-- Being a tourist town there are a wide variety of everything all the time !-- Except liquor ! --Unlike Louisiana where every convenience store sells it  24/7- - U have to buy it at the liquor  store or in a bar !---And not till after noon on Sunday cause Dat's da Lordes Day !-- Mane I am full and lit !-- Life is good !-- Wanna go shoot a shark ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt Umbra,,,i was watching that video, ,singing my *** off. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Father forgive me --I had KFC for supper !-- and --It was good !-- Dog it's  nice to live in the country but I like being close to town !-- This one town where I met D.D.  had one burger shop that closed at 9pm !-- Shopping is close !-- Being a tourist town there are a wide variety of everything all the time !-- Except liquor ! --Unlike Louisiana where every convenience store sells it  24/7- - U have to buy it at the liquor  store or in a bar !---And not till after noon on Sunday cause Dat's da Lordes Day !-- Mane I am full and lit !-- Life is good !-- Wanna go shoot a shark ?



Nope,,but i would love to catch one. Catch and release of course. I kill nothing that i aint eating,,unless its a human messing with my family,then i might make an exception.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Me too mostly Hopper but sharks, snakes  don't count !-- 
D.D. and I went snorkeling in Montego Bay on our Honeymoon! -- I said --I thought U couldn't swim !--She said --I know !-- That's what these are for-- indicating the swim fins  !-- Ain't that cool ? -- What U gonna say ?


----------



## Keef

I would like to point out that there was that Jamaican over proof rum and a healthy amount of Blue Mountain ganja involved in that whole trip !


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.    Umbra good story.   Keef, I feel you on the country vs city.    Where I live we have two short order places.       That's it unless you want to ride 40 miles round trip for the nearest fast food.   
Hers a pic from the veg closet last night.    I don't know what I was thinking sprouting seeds at a time like this.   Lol.   It's going to get crazy in there soon.      The big clones are bpu-x-mixed, going to send 6 or 7 of them to bloom here soon.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, been a bit since i was here last. been pretty busy and dealing with my shoulder and knee. i'm still upright so that is what counts. i believe it is time to WAKE AND BAKE, happy fry-day.

dog that looks like a good start, after i win the war i'll start flower again.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dog we'll have to patent the Keef & Dog grow system !---Just jump da hell in and figure it all out later !--
What up Giggy ? ---One day at a time Cuz !


----------



## Keef

I got extention cords in that walk in closet that almost need a schematic to figure out what goes to what !-- 
Fan and bubblers run all the time so they come off a power strip before the timers-- 6 pumps come off the 15 on/15 off timer -- Then the lights come off the 18/6 timer !-- Cords everywhere !-- It's  a mess !-- Can't run just one cord too many lights and pumps spread out !-- and I want more 20 boxes !-- I got to figure something else out for organizing the power cords !


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Hers a pic from the veg closet last night.    I don't know what I was thinking sprouting seeds at a time like this.   Lol.   It's going to get crazy in there soon.      The big clones are bpu-x-mixed, going to send 6 or 7 of them to bloom here soon.




Naa YD as they grow and you sex them, you take cuts from the fems and when they root you can dispose of the mother or flower it out, either way its a very manageable situation bro. Peace


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, you right kraven.    Good to see you.  The hippie dawgs ran so high in males I wouldn't consider sprouting any less than 7.  All those big plants are going into bloom within a couple weeks.   I'd like to have the patience to wait until they had about 12 more inches of height.    This bpu barely stretches any in bloom.    It might gain 5-8 inches tops.     Another girl I have, well she is the wild one.    She'll grow double her size in bloom.     She tricked me the first time.   After that I know her style.   Lol


----------



## Keef

Kraven in da house !-- 
Both ya'll right Dog !-- ( I think those plants are plenty big to bloom )--After U run a plant thru bloom a couple times U know what to expect !-- I perfer that !-- I got some stuff waiting on the flip to sex !-- U live and learn !-- I had no idea how hard it was to grow the Widow and T.E. !-- The BPU-X-B.B.  has really become a work horse !-- Bubblicious too !-- I got a Hippie's Dawg that survived my Zombie Juice to sex too !-- Treading water for 8-10 weeks in veg while the others bloom will be a challenge !-- Already thinking about what to run next !-- Got 2 feminized lines to add to the girl list Master Kush and Moby D-i-c-k !-- 
Gonna finally get to run some GG#4 !--


----------



## Keef

I shouldn't say the T.E. and Widow are hard to grow they just have a narrower range of conditions where they thrive !--


----------



## Keef

I've decided to assume when the new Congress meets they'll do something about the legal status of weed !-- More lights !--More boxes !-- I need more room to grow !-- Got dammit change the Frickin law !-- I 'm getting old !
Wanna get high ?


----------



## umbra

Took the plants down yesterday. Some of NCH's crew came over to help. Took 5 people 3 hours to take the plants down. The chain I run across the room, one of them popped right out of the wall. Start trimming in a couple of days.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Morning ofc. Umbra good story. Keef, I feel you on the country vs city. Where I live we have two short order places. That's it unless you want to ride 40 miles round trip for the nearest fast food.
> Hers a pic from the veg closet last night. I don't know what I was thinking sprouting seeds at a time like this. Lol. It's going to get crazy in there soon. The big clones are bpu-x-mixed, going to send 6 or 7 of them to bloom here soon.


 
YD nice looking plants you got there.


----------



## ness

I got a ?.  When you trim do you do it right when you cut mj down or do you trim when she is dry out?


----------



## ness

I see you down there bozzo, you have a good day.


----------



## bozzo420

Wish I had a crew at harvest time .


----------



## bozzo420

ness said:


> I see you down there bozzo, you have a good day.


 I'm here ness  great day .hope your is great also. Grandkids here .Great times.


----------



## umbra

ness said:


> I got a ?.  When you trim do you do it right when you cut mj down or do you trim when she is dry out?


It is a 2 part trim, I guess. The fan leaves and larger leaves in general are removed from the plant. It is cut at it's base and hung upside down to dry. 3 to 4 days at the most. I've been waiting 1 to 2 weeks before doing final trim and have been disappointed in the results. So after 3 to 4  days the buds are removed from the stems and hand trimmed.


----------



## Keef

Umbra how much pro-mix does it take for each cycle and do U have to replace the grow bags each time?-


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> took the plants down yesterday. Some of nch's crew came over to help. Took 5 people 3 hours to take the plants down. The chain i run across the room, one of them popped right out of the wall. Start trimming in a couple of days.



real world problems umbra!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Exactly how I feel this morning!  Who knows-- just might be something like it that saves me! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471479866718.jpg


----------



## Keef

4:20 ish !-- We have a duty !
I saw on the weather channel that there's  a system headed across the Atlantic gonna be named Kay !-- I am not a fan of storms that start with "K" !-- We're dealing with our annual fall disaster !-- After the flooding in Louisiana even a small storm and they toast !-- One of those spaghetti models shows it comes to Texas !- If U think I have a fixation of storms U would be right !-- I did my hurricane !-- I run like a sissy man next time !--- That didn't help much for Hurricane Ike !-- Looked like it was gonna be close so we went to my brother place north of Houston !-- We ran to the bullseye !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra how much pro-mix does it take for each cycle and do U have to replace the grow bags each time?-


All together from clone thru veg and then flower, about 7 bales. I started to reuse the plastic bags and then it was suggested it could be a problem with bugs, so now all new every time. It's not that much money when figure the problems it saves.


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> It is a 2 part trim, I guess. The fan leaves and larger leaves in general are removed from the plant. It is cut at it's base and hung upside down to dry. 3 to 4 days at the most. I've been waiting 1 to 2 weeks before doing final trim and have been disappointed in the results. So after 3 to 4 days the buds are removed from the stems and hand trimmed.


 
Thank You, umbra.  You hang the whole plant upside down?  You don't cut the branches off than hang them one by one?  Last time, I trim all leafs right away when I cut them down.  This time around, I am going to wait until the leaf are dry.


----------



## ness

Got a big pork roast in the oven with carrots.  Going to make mash potatoes along with it.  That's supper tonight.  Well going to watch a movie everyone have a great evening.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Got D.D. off to work !-- She headed back to east Texas on Monday to help her sister with thier cousin !-- I stay and take care of the pharm , dogs and stuff !-- 
We smoking ? ---- I am !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe it's  just me but this wasn't the best of days !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Good day here, Keef's Hobbit pop out of the Root Riot along with 3 Hoe Berry's.  See if I get this right, this time around.  There so cute.  Having my coffee but no w***.  I don't think I'll get any until harvest come around.  Wishing everything goes right with the Aurora Indica.  Right, now, they are looking pretty.  Wishing everyone a great day.:farm:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging at the beach this morning !-- Things will get better !
Glad to hear it Ness !-- I hope they do U right !


----------



## Kraven

I was going to head out to the flats today to fish for some sea bass and a red or two but it didn't come to pass. So it's outside to get some yard work done, and then entertain my BIL and family this afternoon with a smoked pork shoulder and fresh bass from Thursdays fishing trip.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kravin,,,your chin looks like mine. Very gray. Lol
I love to fish bro. When i lived in Florida i fished all the time for Reds and Snook. Hated hooking into Rays,,,they were like dragging a tire into the boat or beach.


----------



## DirtyDiana

A day in the life of Keef..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471479866718.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Kraken,whats that grey stuff?? Pocket lint?     Nice bass.  I have yet to fish this year.     I need to go, it's too hot here.    I mainly fish rivers and they are so low the spots I go to are bad.  One place is completely dry         
Going to look at a camper trailer dealer today.  Wouldn't mind having a small trailer to pull around


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Kravin,,,your chin looks like mine. Very gray. Lol
> I love to fish bro. When i lived in Florida i fished all the time for Reds and Snook. Hated hooking into Rays,,,they were like dragging a tire into the boat or beach.




Thanks Hopper, and yes sir it has went gray.....I hate rays too, still got a scar on my ankle where one hit me when i was gigin' flounder one night when I was 13, ran the barb right through the ankle and broke it off....I had to have surgery to remove it and i was a sick puppy for a week.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- I was supposed to do something today but whatever it was it didn't get done !-- I can't believe all U old guys have grey hair and beards !--


----------



## Keef

Is it just me or did the day pretty much suck ?


----------



## yarddog

My day was good.    I got home to find  cars parked in my yard.   Had a party next door.     I called and had every single one towed.  Lol.   I have been having problems so I put up two signs saying it was trespassing and they would be towed.   Guess they didn't believe me.    I said, y'all better bring 8 trucks cuz we goimg to need em all.    Towing company was happy.


----------



## St_Nick

Gday O..F.C. is there anything worse than waking up with no coffee?

Oh, in a no smoking house with electronic lock.  Terrible.  I'm going to 7/11.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  I found a little bit of w*** again.  So, I got to make the coffee and I'll be alright for the day.  Washing cloths this morning getting a head start.  Have, no, dryer got to hang them out.  Need coffee and a pipe.  Have and good day.


----------



## St_Nick

If it's as hot where you are as it is here,  drying should take about 10 minutes.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Be back later !


----------



## St_Nick

B'day
:48:


----------



## Keef

Nick did U get to slip out and have some coffee and a toke or 2 ?-- I'll live but ain't moving very well !-- Got to get D.D. tucked in !-- Try to talk her into calling in sick tonight so she won't be exhausted when she heads out on her trip !-- She's  stressed and when she's  stressed it stresses me !-- Causes the muscles in my neck to tense up and the nerve root to my left arm gets inflamed and the arm don't work so well !-- We a mess down here ya'll !-- This too shall pass but I don't see the light yet ! 

Cane !---Where U at ?


----------



## Keef

I don't know if either D.D. or I have explained what's happening in our lives !-- D.D. ,her sister and Cousin grew up close together !-- He went to the V.A. for headaches and they found he had cancer !-- Turns out it has spread !--He's been in the V.A. getting chemo and radiation !-- They sending him home to D.D.'s sister's house to die !-- Now it's  our turn !-- We gonna flood his system with 60 grams of RSO in 60 days !-- Hopefully it is not too late ! --  Anyway D.D. been out her mind with worry and I'm trying to be the strong one but I'm just Keef !


----------



## ness

St_Nick said:


> If it's as hot where you are as it is here, drying should take about 10 minutes.


 
You got that right Nick.  Be washing cloth all day long.  Then that chore will be out of the way.  Going to be repotting a fig bush to a 5 gal pot today.  It is 4:20 for me right now. Happy BD. I hope that is what you mean when you said B day. :48:


----------



## ness

D.D. so sorry about your Cousin.  Are you going out to visit him again?  My prayer be with you.  Be careful.


----------



## St_Nick

I'm good keef.  Went for a drive around the block.


----------



## ness

Morning Keef.


----------



## St_Nick

Between my kids and the grandkids,  we celebrating 4 b- days this weekend.   I'm already missing my WV peace and quiet.   Love my grandkids but they sure are loud.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Glad U found something !-- D.D. going back Monday !-- Her work is giving her problems but this is more important !-- She can find another job !-- Cancer can't survive in the presents of THC and CBDS! -- Guess we gonna be finding out I been out begging - buying and hustling RSO or the stuff to make the it  out of !-- I think he has a chance !--There are no guarantees !-- U guys been great ! --Thanks !


----------



## ness

Rose, when, you get on, I got a ?.  My leafs are still turning yellow.  Do, you think, I should put nutes in all three gal's of water that I give the Aurora Indica?  I am going to go back to feeding them FoxFarm Grow Big, Liquid Plant Food.  (6-4-4)  I have just been putting nutes in one gal jug.  I water them with 3 gal's of water when they need it.  Wishing you a happy day.  Let's smoke.:48:


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Nick !----I'm slow !--


----------



## ness

Time to fix up the fig bush.  I am tried, could have a nap attack.  See Ya.


----------



## Keef

I'm so spoiled growing !-- I don't have to water or fertilize !-- Ness the plants may loose lots of  the fan leaves in bloom !-- The plant is concentrating all it's energy making bud !


----------



## Keef

I need a distraction today !--Wanna make a tetraploid mj plant ?-- I got that B.B. cornered and B.B. King gonna happen !-- What I chasing now is a making a Bubblicious tetraploid! -- "Double Bubble " just don't do it for me !-- What about "Double Trouble " ? --I mean this is Texas ! --Home of S.R.V. and Double Trouble !-- U think they gonna be pissed off at me for making tetras down here in the belly of the beast ?-- I would just like to think of it as pay back !


----------



## Keef

B.B. getting all frosty again !--  She been good to Keef !-- 

View attachment 20160821_100916.jpg


----------



## burnin1

Good morning!  Time to wake and bake.  Coffee and cannabis is the best way to start a day.   Put on on Stevie Ray Vaughn, load a bowl and let this glorious day begin!






Stevie Ray Vaughn  aka The Texas Tornado


----------



## ness

Thought I sign out.  Fig plant is happy.  Time to watch a movie.  

Thanks Keef for the information about the fan leafs.  Your buds look yummy. :icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

What up Burnin1 ? --- Still working on this  pipe and another cup of coffee sounds good !-- 
 I took 7 cuts on the 7th day  from Bubblicious! -- I'm not "Superstitious " -- but whatever works !-- Just give me my tetras and won't be no trouble !


----------



## burnin1

Hi Keef!  Your work on frankenweed is pretty cool!  Time to burn another bowl.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Wake and Bake !-- Yes !-I had a nap !--

- Burnin1 -- I know the science but making it happen has proved difficult !-- Yes -I'm after unique potency but I've come to realize there may be new or better  meds in polyploidy! -- Who knows ?-- Somebody needs to go see !--


----------



## ness

Boy, it is hot outside.  Tem. read 115 and 52 Hum.  Staked down mj, should of done days ago.  I'm wishing to see nice buds.


----------



## ness

I was standing in one spot outside and my feet started to burn. (Hot)  

Keef, I like to be a dirt farmer.


----------



## Keef

Then be a good one Ness !-- Everything is salty around here !--Even the water !--- We all got different situation so to each his own !-- There are many paths to da dank !--

I'm wilting the hell out these cuts then I'll rehydrate them with hot Zombie Juice !-- Sooner or later I get what I'm looking for ! -- I used to wonder if when they made tetras like High Rise--UBC Chemo and the others if they made several and we're able to choose !-- I've pretty sure that that didn't happen now !-- Each time they were successful in converting one female from diploid to tetraploid! -- Plus like Master Kush they can revert back to diploid if U start breeding them !--Only way to know is under a microscope !--


----------



## Rosebud

ness said:


> Rose, when, you get on, I got a ?.  My leafs are still turning yellow.  Do, you think, I should put nutes in all three gal's of water that I give the Aurora Indica?  I am going to go back to feeding them FoxFarm Grow Big, Liquid Plant Food.  (6-4-4)  I have just been putting nutes in one gal jug.  I water them with 3 gal's of water when they need it.  Wishing you a happy day.  Let's smoke.:48:




Yes,  I would increase the food.  I hope you are having a nice Sunday and it isn't too hot. It is 95 here with wind...  Hope your doing well Ness.


----------



## umbra

Long day trimming. 5 people, 8 hours. They just left 1/2 hr ago. My hand is hurting quite a bit.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thought for the day...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471037481282.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 4:45 and she on the road !-- Woman gonna drive me to drink !-- I'm gonna get soo high !--I deserve it !--- She riding dirty down a known smuggling route !-- She Fearless !-- I worry !-- Anyway !-- Never a dull moment up in here !-- We wouldn't know how to act in a legal state !--

Po-Po say why was U running from me ? --I say because U was chasing me !--Da !---U know U got to run in a serpentine pattern with lots of zigging and zagging all the time screaming --Don't Shoot !-?  --They will shoot U in the back !


----------



## Keef

Got those 7 Bubblicious cuts in a long rinse / soak !-- I did my thing !-- I'm in that area where art and science have to come together just right for me to get what I want !-- Live my children !--Live !


----------



## WeedHopper

I seen some black ppl on the news saying "where are black lives matter and black panthers" when we really need them? Where are their boats?


----------



## St_Nick

WeedHopper said:


> I seen some black ppl on the news saying "where are black lives matter and black panthers" when we really need them? Where are their boats?



Good point WH.  They're out killing cops of course. 

Morning everyone.   I'm gonna roll me a bunch of doobies and go visit some buddies I haven't seen in a while.  Better burn one to get me in the mood.  Join me? :48:


----------



## Keef

I went back to bed and just woke up !-- Wake and Bake all over again !

Umbra wrap that hand in a heat pack when U can !

Rose --We call it air-conditioning !--- U guys aren't used to that kind of heat !-- I hope U can keep cool !

D.D. made it to her sister's safely !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got Rex settled in his own bed & fast asleep after his request for some sweet iced tea was fulfilled! Thought we got this trailer roof fixed last week, but we have a rain garden in the living room! That was the last section done & it was getting dark & starting to drizzle, so the tin didn't get overlapped well. So, the "plywood" trailer roof is a soggy mess. The tin in that section will need to be removed, the roof replaced, then the tin reapplied. Just more money & more begging someone to do the work without ripping us off!


----------



## DirtyDiana

At least, Rex's room his cool & dry!


----------



## oldfogey8

do plants grown outside taste different(better or worse)than indoor grown? i am growing a clone outside now that was cloned from an indoor grown plant. i will hopefully be able to give my own opinion on this in a couple of months but i am interested in what you all have to say on the subject. i am using the same nutes but there are a ton of differences that i think should show up in the final product(fresher air, sunshine, rain, normal soil, etc). i am not that concerned with potentcy but if you want to weigh in on that as well, that would be cool too...


----------



## sopappy

WeedHopper said:


> I seen some black ppl on the news saying "where are black lives matter and black panthers" when we really need them? Where are their boats?



any of you folks on twitter?
pretty amazing what you see there vs usual crap on news


----------



## umbra

oldfogey8 said:


> do plants grown outside taste different(better or worse)than indoor grown? i am growing a clone outside now that was cloned from an indoor grown plant. i will hopefully be able to give my own opinion on this in a couple of months but i am interested in what you all have to say on the subject. i am using the same nutes but there are a ton of differences that i think should show up in the final product(fresher air, sunshine, rain, normal soil, etc). i am not that concerned with potentcy but if you want to weigh in on that as well, that would be cool too...


I have been fortunate to do both, in regards to indoor and outdoor of the same weed. Yes they taste different and they look different as well. So you understand, you can take 2 clones and have 2 different growers grow them, and they could be completely different looking and tasting. And that is indoors where you can control just about everything. Outdoors the variations are more extreme and easily taste different. Grapes grown outdoors can create a wide variation of wine from 1 year to the next, and it is all from the weather.


----------



## ness

Hello Rosebud.  Hot than H*** here.  Dogs don't even want to go out.  What's cooking?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,

Got some oil going. The very last drop of harley. The jar said 14.5 oz... that made a lot of oil for folks last year... If i don't get her cloned soon I am going to panic.

I will be spraying for thrip tonight.  Maybe after the thrip is gone I will be able to clone???? I had a master grower here last week that cloned for me and they all died as well. Does anyone know if that makes sense?

Old Fogey, yes they taste different. And I say organic tastes different from synthetic. I bought some pot this month and it  makes me cough much more than my stuff. I was brought up to think that indoor was more potent. I have not found that to be true. My outdoor is good. I was so surprised it was so good.  

Keef did you guys get some oil made?  Thinking of DD and Rex.


----------



## Keef

I just spend 5 hours getting new tires !--I have a twitch in my eye and the urge to shoot somebody or something! -- I just walked in !--I need a pipe some blood pressure medicine or my guns !-- I'm gonna calmness down now !-
Rose not yet !--Wasn't like we had much warning !-- I did send enough potent caps to rock his world for a week or 2 while I get it together !-- I got a couple pounds of trim on the way and the alcohol but some warning might have been nice !--


----------



## Keef

I be better now !--- but I can get better !-- I'm working my pipe and I waiting on  a dose of caps ---had to decarb some first  !- !-- I need it !-- Sent everything I had ready with D.D. !-- She lost 2 uncles to the same thing !-- Couldn't do anything about it then !-- This time we can and will fight back !-- 
Rose this has taught me the error of my ways !-- The Dank is great but U need some high CBD too !-- I'm on it !--- Just so U know ---I got no problem going to jail for doing the right thing !--This is the right thing to do !--


----------



## yarddog

Well, it's bedtime on the east coast.   Wife an I went out to a clay pit I enjoy and watched the sunset.     The sky is like a canvas, yet ever changing.  Never a boring moment.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Wake and Bake time.  

Keef, I'm wishing DD cousin gets to feeling better.  Can, tell DD, I said Hello.  Keef take it easy, it good you got new tires.    

Well, I found more w***.  Yes, I had some trim in the freezer.  I make hash with some before, but the THC was to week.  Took the weed out and drying it up.  All ready smoke some and it hit the spot.  I'm all set for a while.


----------



## ness

sopappy said:


> any of you folks on twitter?
> pretty amazing what you see there vs usual crap on news


 
Not me pappy.  I don't like twitter.  Like to stay off of the radar.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I don't do social media except the O.F.C. !-- There's  people out there that don't like me much !--- I had a Facebook page for about a week !--Shut that thing down quickly !-- Scares me !


----------



## Keef

Only half the lights in veg came on this morning !-- 2nd time in about a week !-- I switched out power cords !--That can't be happening very often !-- I got 6 LEDs coming thru one timer !-- Got 6 pumps going thru another !--Got the cords confused last week and had half my pumps running constantly with the fan !--So many cords !--The Widow didn't like it !-- Gonna have a box of GG#4 this cycle !--


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna need a microscope soon !-- I have some plants that will need the cell structure examined !-- I think I'm where I need to be !


----------



## St_Nick

Babysitting my grandson this morning.  Kinda wish the parents would have waited until I got my bake on before they left.  This little dude is cool but he's a handful!


----------



## Rosebud

Nick, give the little guy a hug..

Ness, awesome find in the freezer, congratulations.. i love it when ya fine pot.

Got up at 5 and sprayed the girls, did half last night and about died so finished it this morning. First time spraying spinosad.. fingers crossed. I told mr rb that spray is only as good as the sprayer... underside of leaves...holy crap, there is a lot of leaves outdoors. 

Good night now.

keef, sounds like you are all set.


----------



## umbra

good morning. Busy day planned. Hand still hurts.


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake ! 
It is hell hot again today !-- I'm trying to find my happy place and get my neck muscles to relax !-- I'm a raggedy man today but better than yesterday !-- 

We working on it Rose !-- Stay out the heat when U can !--


----------



## Keef

Got a message from D.D. this morning !--She has spotty phone coverage !-- She exhausted !-- Cuz can't take the caps so I had to remind her how we use to cook the weed in coconut oil --strain-- then use the oil !-- There's always another way !-- 
Time for an afternoon buzz !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm so glad I brought up my children to be good adults and parents. This little dude is cool.  And even knows how to say please and thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nick,,,Pawpaw and Mimi have pretty much raised our Granddaughter. She is turning 6 this month. We have loved every minute of it. She is the love of Pawpaws life. Hell i was woke up at 3.30 this morning with her throwing up. Me thinks she ate something that did not agree with her. LOL
She thinks Pawpaw is her Doctor. No matter how sick or how many ppl are around,,,she runs to Pawpaw. I know,,now im just bragging. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

U did good Nick !-- Did U start some of those seed before U left ?

Yo Cane !-- Don't make me come up there !-- U better check in !-- 

Kraven -- I need technical medical advise !-- If we have to give RSO thru a feeding tube --Should it be in the form of a tincture or in an oil base !-- I think U try to give undiluted RSO thru a feeding tube it will just stick to the sides of the tube !-- I could put it in an olive oil base ? -or leave some alcohol ? ---Anyone else got any in put ?--jump in !-- 
Pay attention to this because U may end up in the same situation !-- There is no " institutions " with the answers !-- Hammered home how much I need a high CBD variety !-- and that extractor !--


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Yup, it is hot as S*** out there.  Walk to the mail box and when I got back into the house, I was sweating real bad.  Time to Wake and Bake for me.  Everyone try to have a cool day.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Nick, give the little guy a hug..
> 
> Ness, awesome find in the freezer, congratulations.. i love it when ya fine pot.
> 
> Got up at 5 and sprayed the girls, did half last night and about died so finished it this morning. First time spraying spinosad.. fingers crossed. I told mr rb that spray is only as good as the sprayer... underside of leaves...holy crap, there is a lot of leaves outdoors.
> 
> Good night now.
> 
> keef, sounds like you are all set.



I like to have feinted when I saw you were spraying Spinosad.....it will kill the thrips fosure. Sure is stinky huh   I hope that was the root of your cloning problems <----   see what I did with "root".....it should get them in 1-2 apps fosure. Green mojo on organic pesticides


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Heads up on the Weather !-- They calling it "Invest 99-L"-- I ain't liking what I see !-- Anything makes it into the Gulf got my attention !-- Still not sure where it'll go but it would sucks to live in South Florida next week !-- Could go up the east coast or into the Gulf! -- I'm not preparing but I'm watching !-- New Orleans takes a hit it'll be bad even if it is just a big rain event !


----------



## Keef

4:20 ish !-- Takes lots of practice to get this right !-- Work it O.F.C.  !


----------



## Keef

I got a couple questions !-- Can U cook alcohol off RSO in a food dehydrator ?  ( outside of course ) -- 2nd question is a little more explosive ---Wanna find out ? -- I do !--


----------



## Rosebud

No, not a food dehydrator... have you started the oil? I just finished an oil, well, mr rb did it but i finish it as he doesn't like to. We use a 1 cup stainless steel measuring cup for the final cook down. Before that step we double boiler it.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !-- Nope I haven't started yet !-- Waiting on supplies !-

- Not getting good news from D.D. !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea...it's starting to look like the gulf coast is in the line of fire keef


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grnywvCOdDs[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I said before that August was a month of dread !-- I seen a storm like this before !-- The Gulf Coast is set up to be slapped down !--


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJXjt5D4zY[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8

Thanks Rose and Umbra. Looking forward to seeing how different my plant is.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 6 am where is your joint ?-- Was up early so I did a Mighty Wash spray !-- Haven't seen the borg but they never far away !-- Bastids !-- Come get U some !--
Oh !--Almost forgot !--Wake and Bake !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone,  I'm feeling a little homesick this morning.   Too much social Interaction going on here.   Love my grandkids and my kids but i just don't do well around people in general.   Still feeling like I'm in prison.  Guess I don't do well in gated communities.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, been a minute and hope all are well. thought i was getting a stress test today but no, doctors visit and test another day. today the wife and i shared our vows 32 years ago, a lifetime for some but seems like yesterday to me. looking forward to a date night this weekend fore sure. yall have a great day peace


----------



## umbra

congrats giggy, enjoy yourself


----------



## bozzo420

congrats Giggy. have fun bro.


----------



## Keef

Same here Giggy !-- How's  that shoulder ? -- 

What's up Bozzo ? -- Sounds like U gonna miss a storm down here !-- I'm watching the Gulf! -- "Invest 99L"--Might be in the Gulf next week !-- !-- It gets anywhere near here this sissy man is running !


----------



## Kraven

gratz Giggy, thats a big portion of your life. I have been with my other half for 26 years and we celebrated 20 years officially this year, I, like you, see it a just a blink in time....I hope you and yours have 32 more happy ones at least :48:


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Yea...it's starting to look like the gulf coast is in the line of fire keef
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grnywvCOdDs


 
Kraven thanks for the imfo. I'll be keeping an eye out on these storms. Time to start getting ready.  OH, sh** my plants. I got two outdoor plants, there going to be my last outside grow.  Wishing, nothing happens.


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJXjt5D4zY


 
That was great, Kraven.  Like that old Willie, now.  He is one of the best.  Here lets smoke.:48:


----------



## bozzo420

not a hurricane yet ,but neither was the last storm  that caused so much flooding. looks like an active season for sure.


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> morning ofc, been a minute and hope all are well. thought i was getting a stress test today but no, doctors visit and test another day. today the wife and i shared our vows 32 years ago, a lifetime for some but seems like yesterday to me. looking forward to a date night this weekend fore sure. yall have a great day peace


 
Congratulation giggy and your wife, have fun on date night.  That call for a smoke.:48:


----------



## ness

Those are my thoughts to umbra.  Got to get me a real weather station on my pc.  Be looking into that.  Lets get stone. :48:


----------



## ness

Have a Good Evening OFC.


----------



## Keef

I with U Ness !-- It's always a good time to burn one !-- 

Bozzo -- One thing I never heard a peep about during this Louisiana flood was what happened at the Alligator farm in Ponchatoula! -- I guess it might freak people out to know if thousands of alligators got loose ?-- Pollution might be the least of the dangers in that flood water !--  

Ya'll keep D.D. in your thoughts !-- Her Uncle died in the aftermath of Hurricane Rita from the same kind of cancer  !-- He  was already very sick and then they put him in a fema trailer !-- I'm sure she knows about this storm brewing and it must seem like a nightmare Deja-vu !--


----------



## Keef

For anyone who doesn't know the thousands of FEMA housing trailers they put people in after Katrina and Rita have since been deemed unfit for human habitation! -- The stuff they built them out of give off gas that will give U cancer and /or kill U over time !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, that's uncle Sam at work.


----------



## Keef

Yup Dog !-- At it's finest !-- Just took me some caps! -- Been back in the grow room doing a McGiver! -- I got 6 boxes that have 2 --4 port aquarium air pumps divided up amongst them !-- One of them quit working !-- Some air exchange is better than none so I had to tee off with connectors to get some in each box !--  Not sure I can figure it out without tearing it all down and rerouting everything !-- 

It works !--Done !--Don't need to understand !-- 

I'm hauling water today !-- Just finished anyway !-- I have to jug up my RO water in milk jugs to measure it in order to add the right nutes !-- At least I don't have to haul it far !-- This is how U figure out how to make things easier as U grow the grow !-- When I expand into that spare room I want to know how to make things easier !-- Like 3 hoses !-One will be connected to a big homemade shop vac. !--( to empty the boxes )
The second  hose will be a premixed nute water and the last will be a tap water sprayer  to wash the boxes in place!-- Need an air compressor and plumbing to feed to air stones !-- Still got a few things to work out but I got a general idea !--


----------



## Keef

Show and tell with questions !-- 
Hey Rose that first pic is of 2 Nurse Larry with A little Black Berry Snow Lotus in the middle !-- I still haven't sex them but do I want the pheno like the rangy one on the left or the more compact one on the right ?

Second pic is of the first 2 plants to survive the Zombie Juice! -- On the left is the only Hippie's Dawg from a treated sprout !-- The one on the right is the first B.B. cutting to survive !-- They may not be tetras but they ain't right !-- Then again only a microscope can prove or disprove that !-- Just want a monster don't much care what kind long as it is exceptional !-- 

View attachment 20160824_174909.jpg


View attachment 20160824_174949.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, Congratulaions giggy.  Tell your wife happy anniversary for me.

keef, i vote for the short one with close nodes. Looks like medicine woman to me.

Kraven, i like the willy nelson song.. very cool

Hey bozzo, ness, umbra, where is CANE?????


----------



## Rosebud

4:20 peeps!


----------



## Rosebud

oops, 4 :20 peeps.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- They may be sisters ( let's  hope) but they are different plants !-- I was hoping U would say  the one with shorter internodes spaces !-- Now that I know what to look for I'll find it !-- 

I was asking about Cane yesterday and the day before too I think !-- It would be nice to hear from him !-- I'm trying not to do it anymore but he may have just climbed in a hole until he's better !-- Just go hermit for awhile !-


----------



## Keef

Ya'll remember me talking about maybe buying a place a within a hour of here to grow weed ? -- Stoner Ranch !-- Texas Veterans Land Program -- If I buy a place 10 acres or more they guarantee the loan and there is almost no down payment !--Apparently they'll  buy U a place to grow weed long as U don't tell them !-- Been a flaw in that plan I haven't been able to resolve until now !-- I don't plan on living there but if I set the place up for a grow someone I can trust needs to be there when I can't !--- D.D.'s sister and her Cuz if he can beat this would be perfect !-- I found several places couple years ago !--10 acres with a 4 bedroom home barns and outbuildings for $80,000 !-- Secluded places and I know how to do live security -- The 4 legged kind !-- Couple goats with a male and female donkey to guard them and some geese !-- All I have to do is make sure if U want to put the sneak on the  place --- U have to come in on foot !-- That Jack *** and Billy goat gonna eat a stranger up and if U have never seen a goose beat a man down--- it is a site to behold !--


----------



## yarddog

And the noise keef, by then you'll be out the door with the 12 gauge.  
Well, I been tipping into the jack Daniels a little tonight.     Tool a red baron pizza, added some shredded chicken and made up some wing sauce to give it a kick.    Dusted oregano and black pepper with some cheese.    Mmmm, I'm fixing to chow down on a stoner made meal.


----------



## Keef

Get down with it Dog !-- I had a half brisket I put in the electric smoker last night !-- Run it at 250 a couple hours to get the smoke working then turned it down to 200 degrees all night long !-- Just right !-- We make a fine BBQ sauce but it doesn't need it !-- I'm thinking ice cream next !-- 

 Ain't no sneaking on some animals !-- and yes I do have a shotgun !

 I used to drink a little Evan Williams on occasion! --


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake has begun !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, and yes it has begun, in earnest as they say.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- How U doing today ? -- How's  that knee been doing ?-- 

U know that feeling when Green Santa is on the way ? -The Po-Po deliver this package -I be in big trouble !--- This is practice for getting that hash oil extractor to Texas !-- No problem with this --then the machine will be a breeze !


----------



## burnin1

Good Morning!  :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud

Oil is being made as I type Keef. The last of the LA Con. Thank you Umbra!

 Hey Keef, last week we had company from an illegal state. We were smoking and joking on the patio when the cable guy knocked on our gate. Mr rb got up and let him in to work on the cable box we have in our back yard. Our poor company bout had a heart attack. Millions of big pot plants, we smoking a doobie...I am still paranoid after all these years. Yes, I feel ya.

Good morning burning. Thanks for all your great news stories.


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang, good to see you rose.   
My mom turns 55 today, wow, I remember her turning 36.  Just a few days ago it seems.    When I picture her in my mind, she is young, like when I was a child. Same with my dad.    I always remember them young and strong.  
Time waits on no one.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.

Keef, I am wishing D.D. cousin will get better, she is in my thoughts.

Rose, I was wondering when do you plant the plants from Root Riot into Solo cups?  The highth  on them is between 2" to 3"'s.  I don't darer to take them out to look at them. So far they are looking real pretty.  And the Aurora's are looking good to.  How are you plants doing have you figure out the mauve color yet?  Sending MoJo your way.  Have a great day:farm:


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, As soon as I see roots, i put them in a solo cup that has holes in the bottom and nice wet soil for the new roots to go in..

Well, I sprayed for thrips and now I am going to use something called SM90. Recommended by a good  friend in the industry. I am going to spray my sickest plant that brought all this misery first. If she doesn't die i will do the rest. they are looking better now ness, still not normal but better. Thanks for the mojo.   I am so glad your plants are looking better. That is wonderful.

YD, you are right and it flies by faster the older you get. Happy 55 to your mom. She raised a thoughtful son. I like her.


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Rose, I was at the hydro store yesterday. A woman in her 70's was there and buying some safer insecticidal soap for bugs on her watermelon plants. We spoke briefly and then she asks me, what do you grow? I paused...it was the first time since moving to Cali anyone ever asked me that, and I looked around the store and said I grow cannabis. She starts laughing, I was wearing a SICKMED SEEDS T shirt and was about as high as you could get and be functional. She gave me her number....lol. I'm still laughing about this. Have a great day everyone and I hope you find your bliss.


----------



## Keef

I got SM 90 --It won't kill them Rose !-- I think it is made from the same stuff as Need oil ?-- I don't remember !-- I sprayed with Mighty Wash last last night or the night before !-- 

Us folks from the prohibition state don't know any other way !-- I bet they bout died !-- 

What up Burnin1 ? -- 

Dog I'm 61 and I don't feel old !-- Wish I wouldn't have beat this body up so much when I was younger !-- My people tend to die violently when they young or live to 100 + !-- I didn't die young !-- I should never have seen 21--31-- or 41 !-- Now I'm waiting on the cure to aging !-- I got another 100 years or more !--Unless I get shot in the back by the po-po !


----------



## Keef

I know some probably think I got more varieties than I need but I'm hunting high CBD !-- I found some Nordle seed one time I'll have to try to find them again !-- Anyone know some high CBD varieties that come in seed !-- Just like the Dank --I'll round up all I can and see what works best for me and the way I grow !--- I practice the golden rule around here for clones and plants !---

 Keep the Best !--Leave the Rest !

Point me at some high CBD varieties and I'll go bird dog on them !


----------



## Keef

Give the old girl a call Umbra !--Get her high  !--Ya''ll might have a blast hanging out !-- U could use some company !


----------



## Rosebud

I may have something for you Keef.  I am going to pop some soon as I can't clone these girls this year, i think because of bugs?, anyway, I will look and see.

Umbra, love your story.  you stoner.


----------



## Keef

Cool Rose !-- I thought I ran across some Nordle seed at a seed company -- AC / DC and some of them are clone only ?-- I don't know these things U have to teach me !-- We'll flip this cycle soon and then start planning what to run next and try to juggle things !-- It's  been a long cycle but some plants keep trying to out run the rest so I just been moving them to my bloom box !-- It's  been working like a rotation while I get the real grow working !-- When this cycle is ready to harvest I just need to have the next group ready to flip !--Then that spare room is mine !


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm about over it --but U hurt my feelings calling hybrids " Muddy Sativas" -- I can't grow straight up sativas for now !-- I just don't have the room for the stretch !-- It looks like "Muddy Sativas" --grow best for me !-- It took awhile for me to accept it but I'm O.K. with it now !-- Some like Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. got it going on no matter what U call them !--

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest !-- I feel better now !

U know I'm still gonna run Nurse Larry thru the Zombie Juice  eventually ?

Which brings me back to high CBD varieties! -- No one know what if any additional benefits a high CBD tetraploid would bring !-- I vote we find out !


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, thanks for the congrats, but yesterday sucked. the woman (98 yo cousin) that my wife has been taking care of passed yesterday with my wife with her. the wife was afraid last week that she would pass on our anniversary. we plan on trying to do something this weekend. yall take care and i'll try to check in more often. peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy I am so sorry !-- 

Last half of August--First half of September ---Month of Dread !--That's when  bad stuff happens !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Giggy, that must have been very hard. So sorry for you and your wife.

Keef, muddy sativa has nothing to do with you!  It is when they cross a sativa with a indica, or else they take the sativa dom too long. Satori is a beautiful cross that isn't muddy. Most cindy's aren't muddy.. bluedream that i have had is muddy. Train wreck in my opinion can be good or muddy depending on when you take it.   So just my own personal taste. Mr rb thinks my taste is too speedy and maybe a bit of paranoia for him so everyone is different. I just know what I like.  It doesn't have to be a 100 % sativa, i have never finished one of those..  I would never want to hurt your feelings Keef.  Who knows what you would do with hurt feelings.. peace dude.


----------



## Keef

Rose U know I'm just picking !-- Some hydrids do work better for me though !-- It took awhile to find a Widow that didn't stretch to high heaven !-- We right back to that fine wine thing !-- All seed from a breeding  are not the same !-- Sister plants or even clones  grown by different pharmers under different condition are not gonna be the same ( like Umbra said ) !-- I've smoked my Widow grown by 2 other people and it is not the same !-- My Yankee bubby the Gloman grew it better than me !--Hurt my feelings !-- I'm about ready for another smoke off !-- I've improved !-- 

Hey Dog U ever want to breed your BPU ? - I got seed from her half sister !-- I find that funny because Dog gonna be male shy after that hermie snuck in on him !--Hate it when that happens !-- I can laugh because Trips got loose and left me plenty seed !


----------



## Keef

What my lit up self was trying to say was --I foresee a time when fine weed will not only be identified by the region it is grown in and it's  variety but also it's mother plant !-- That is gonna be only way to produce a consistent product from crop to crop !--


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Hey Keef, last week we had company from an illegal state. We were smoking and joking on the patio when the cable guy knocked on our gate. Mr rb got up and let him in to work on the cable box we have in our back yard. Our poor company bout had a heart attack. Millions of big pot plants, we smoking a doobie....




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, whew ****, that made me laugh and laugh and laugh....I can't imagine seeing the ol' hippy excited like that....lordy I wish I had been a fly on the wall......oh I can't wait to have a safety meeting with him upon his return.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> It doesn't have to be a 100 % sativa, i have never finished one of those.



I so hope the PR is able to finish. I was kidding you when I said December........she is gonna take a minute though. When does your ground temps drop below 60F ? Thats prolly when she is gonna really slow down....provided you don't get any frost before that? Maybe a special PVC frame with clear wrap, to help keep the warmth in.....seems that might provide a path to think about maybe?


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, funny you mentioned that. Mr rb and I were just talking about that and he will bring her in under the patio cover on the south end of the patio and drop some plastic around her. It will be an easy do.  He doesn't want to have a space heater out there. I did. Anyway, our first date of frost is usually Oct 15th or so.  I hope we can keep her going into nov. but it will be way too cold by then without heat... We have nice sky lights under the patio that will give her light.  I hope it can grow up here..  She is happier in the shade with out wet feet.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, whew ****, that made me laugh and laugh and laugh....I can't imagine seeing the ol' hippy excited like that....lordy I wish I had been a fly on the wall......oh I can't wait to have a safety meeting with him upon his return.




It was mrs old hippy that I was worried about more... Poor lady...but it is freaky when that happens. He kept his cool and even said something witty to the cable guy.. I just thought, great see ya when you come back to rip my plants... but our friend said he wouldn't come in the yard with Howard's big bark.. I kind of agree. LOL..You probably would have hit the deck...LOL it is so weird after being afraid your whole life.
I still kinda freak.not really, but ya know.


----------



## oldfogey8

hey keef - you say you don't have the room for stretch with a pure sativa. i have grown a 3 thai plants in 2 seperate grows in a 4x4x2 tent. it is tricky because they flower for so darn long but i got my best yield from my 2nd thai grow(about 10 ounces if i remember correctly). you have to tie the girls down big time. i also grow with t5 bulbs(vegging with 10000 kelvin which are really bluish and i read that keeps them short) and maybe that has something to do with it. 

View attachment IMG_2207.jpg


View attachment IMG_2125 (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_2123.jpg


----------



## Keef

One day they gonna let me grow outside !-- When they do maybe I'll drag some Christmas tree size plants outside in early April won't finish till late October maybe early September! -- This may sound dumb but I don't know everything about weed !-- Back in the day there was this Thai Stick stuff that made me walk on water and get lost in my own neighborhood -- Can I assume that is what they call Thai or is there more than one Thai ? -- I need to know these things !


----------



## Rosebud

OMG OF, those look amazing. How many weeks do you flower that thai? Should I be growing that?


----------



## Keef

Get out my mind O.F. !--- Nice  Cuz !-- I think it is more of a long time finisher like U say !--- I guess if it was important enough I'd find a way !-- I could always do a SCROG! -- I'm after a commercial plant that'll finish in about 60 days !-- I can't see running something that takes 3 months  to finish when in the end it doesn't have more value than a 60 day finisher !-- I'm not talking bad about sativas but I think fairly fast finishing hybrids gonna be the ticket for me !-- That'll be to pay the bills but I got the outside weather for sativas ! --and I'll probably grow some just because !


----------



## oldfogey8

i flowered them for 13 weeks. i could have let them go longer. i still have an ounce or two left sealed in a mason jar with one of those 62% humidity packs. still great smoke. makes you want to do stuff. fast. it isn't like the thai sticks i used to get when i was a kid. prolly the same type of thing you are talking about keef. i made my sons each a thai stick. more of a novelty than anything else. their friends loved the stuff though. they were all used to heavy indicas and they had almost pure sativa. the seeds were feminized from greenhouse seeds. i still have one bean left... 

View attachment IMG_2527.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i hear buckeye purple finishes in 8 weeks.  It is supposed to be 99 % indica... I will let you know my thoughts about it in 8 weeks.


----------



## oldfogey8

i just looked at my pics. my purple finished indoors in about 7 weeks. it is pretty hard core couch-locky at 7 weeks for me. i'd have chopped mine sooner if i had it to do over again since i like the speedy buzz. i found it hard to judge by the trichomes because they turn purple so you cannot tell amber...


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Rose !-- I don't think U should mess with that Thai !-- Made me high looking at the pic !--I wonder if I took something like that and bred it to maybe an AK -47 if I could shorten the finish time and still keep some of that sativa fire !-- I'm kind partial to a couch lock but there's a time for everything !-- 

13 weeks to finish ? -- Mane that's  a long time !-- That BPU-X-B.B.  finishes in about 70 days for me and I want it to finish faster !-- I don't know if I have the patience for a sativa like that !


----------



## oldfogey8

it was nerve wracking to wait and wait and then wait some more...


----------



## Keef

"Invest 99L " got my attention now !-- Don't like the projected path at all !-- Go to Florida--They get storms all the time !- 
Not over here !--


If U see a grayed headed man with a pony tail headed north with a fist full of clones it'll be me !-- I ain't doing that again !-- When we moved here D.D. wanted to get hurricane shutters !--I told her we 4 feet above sea level !-- Shutters ain't gonna stop the storm surge !--We just take the dogs and go !


----------



## Keef

Just got off the phone with D.D. !-- She needs to stay longer and was worried her job wouldn't understand !-- I just asked her what is more important to U ? -- I don't like the place she works anyway !-- 3 --12 hour shifts in a row don't mean 3 --14 hour days in a row !-- She'll be back when she gets  things together over there ! --


----------



## Keef

Alrighty then I gots myself a plan !-- D.D. over by the Louisiana state line and where they at can't handle much of a storm !-- That storm heads anywhere near there --I rent a U-haul truck and get all road warrior and  haul D.D. --her sister and Cuz in his hospital bed up out of there !-- I hope I don't have to !!-- Oh! -That would hurt !--


----------



## Rosebud

OF, from greenhouse seeds? what is the name, just haze? Need to put it on my wish list.

Poor DD, what a horrible time for her.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- She said tell U guys she misses U !-- It would be harder on her if she wasn't there !-- She knows to that if she yells -I come running !-- D.D. be on the warpath over there !--Apparently the care her Cuz received at the V.A. hospital was "substandard"-- He has bed sores and an untreated Urinary tract infection !-- No trach care !-- The rest of the family have no interest in helping !-- I thought I had put the fear of God into them people !-- Perhaps they need a refresher course !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Ness, As soon as I see roots, i put them in a solo cup that has holes in the bottom and nice wet soil for the new roots to go in..
> 
> Well, I sprayed for thrips and now I am going to use something called SM90. Recommended by a good friend in the industry. I am going to spray my sickest plant that brought all this misery first. If she doesn't die i will do the rest. they are looking better now ness, still not normal but better. Thanks for the mojo. I am so glad your plants are looking better. That is wonderful.
> 
> YD, you are right and it flies by faster the older you get. Happy 55 to your mom. She raised a thoughtful son. I like her.


 
Evening OFC.

Rose, all four had roots.  So, I planted them in the solo cups.
I ran out of FFOF, got to order some.  I did have some Happy Frog, so, I use that with some Organic Perlite.  That should do it until I get FFOF.  Than when I transplant them again I'll use the FFOF and Organic Perlite.  Rose what is the next size of the pot you use when transplanting from a solo cup?:icon_smile:


----------



## ness

oldfogey8 said:


> hey keef - you say you don't have the room for stretch with a pure sativa. i have grown a 3 thai plants in 2 seperate grows in a 4x4x2 tent. it is tricky because they flower for so darn long but i got my best yield from my 2nd thai grow(about 10 ounces if i remember correctly). you have to tie the girls down big time. i also grow with t5 bulbs(vegging with 10000 kelvin which are really bluish and i read that keeps them short) and maybe that has something to do with it.


 
Good Picture of8.  You, will be harvesting soon.  My mj still isn't flowering.  I can wait, I just hope they do well.


----------



## oldfogey8

rose - this is the thai plant seeds i got. not sure if it is still around. i got them in 2012 or 13 i think... 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Green_House_Thai/Green_House_Seeds/

thanks ness. those pics are from a while ago and you are right, i did harvest soon after those pics. my plant i have outside is flowering now. really just started last week. i hope yours do well for you as well.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.     Happy Friday.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh!
Need more coffee !-- My pipe ?


----------



## Keef

I just got a message from D.D. !-- Her Cousin died last night while she was caring for him !-- She's  not in very good shape ! --Keep her in your thoughts !


----------



## oldfogey8

sorry for your loss, keef and dd...


----------



## Keef

Thanks OF !--


----------



## St_Nick

Well,  I  made it home safely, need to do some maintenance before I take any trips again.   Keef, send D.D. my condolences.  So sorry that she couldn't do anything.


----------



## Keef

Will do Nick !-- 
Hello caps !-- 3 would have been a good dose but I take 5 !-- I am a sick individual !-- When ya'll get lit --I be up there waiting on U !-- Where's  my pipe ? -- I'm gonna tie that thing around my neck if I keep misplacing it !


----------



## Keef

I think someone put some hash in my pipe !--- 

and it was me !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra -- One of those treated B.B. clones appears to be making 3 leaves at a time instead of the 2 it normally makes !-- If nothing happens and it continues to do this --I won't need a microscope to know what it is !--


----------



## Keef

Nick what U planting and when !-- I'm looking forward to seeing what U do with those seed !-- There's  some great bloodlines there !


----------



## giggy

hay yall, how yall are? hope all are well, happy fry-day. just wanted to check in, don't have much time during the day, and just don't get on the box much after i get home either. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## bozzo420

good morning Giggy.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, Oh NO, that just took my breath away. We just finished his oil. OH NO, poor DD and her sister. I am shocked and so sorry for all of the family. Keef, you better hug her and not stop. She loved that guy.  So very sad. I am sorry.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning giggy and bozzo, nice to see you guys.


----------



## Keef

Thank U Rose !-- I'm waiting to see when she's coming home !-- This whole situation gonna cause a FM flare up and migraines !-- I get her home I take care of her !-- She's in pretty bad shape !

Giggy --Bozzo --Good to see U around !


----------



## bozzo420

good morning Keef and Rose. just ordered my second order of ladybugs. everything blooming here.


----------



## umbra

Keef...I'm sorry for DD's loss. Take care of her.


----------



## burnin1

I am sorry to hear about DDs loss Keef.  

Give each other lots of hugs and know that we are here for you guys if you want to talk about it.

I wish you guys all the best in these trying times.


----------



## giggy

hello keef, rose and bozzo. keef tell dd sorry for the loss.


----------



## ness

oldfogey8 said:


> rose - this is the thai plant seeds i got. not sure if it is still around. i got them in 2012 or 13 i think...
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Green_House_Thai/Green_House_Seeds/
> 
> thanks ness. those pics are from a while ago and you are right, i did harvest soon after those pics. my plant i have outside is flowering now. really just started last week. i hope yours do well for you as well.


 
Thank You, of8.  I got my finger crossed.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I just got a message from D.D. !-- Her Cousin died last night while she was caring for him !-- She's not in very good shape ! --Keep her in your thoughts !


 
Sorry Keef and D.D. for your loss.


----------



## Keef

Thanks all !-- I took a nap then woke up with my face pounding !--Weather changing !-- Took sinus meds !--I be O.K. !-- Be nice to hear from D.D. but I hope she's  resting !-- 

13 weeks to finish !--I can't get over that !-- O.F. be a patient man !--


----------



## Keef

Got a message from Cane !-- He's good !-- Just taking a break and taking care of some stuff !--He he back soon !


----------



## Rosebud

I miss him, thanks for checking on him Keef.  I am missing seeing his papaya.


----------



## Keef

Got to keep up with my peeps Rose !


----------



## Kraven

Meum no catchum fishum.......meum fishum all day......meum headed to fresh fish market now to get some food for tonight......Peace


----------



## Keef

Kraven --If U woulda just swung by the fish market this morning and pick up some fish and saved yourself the time money and frustration! --I'm guessing it was hot too !---- Next time take some piano wire with U -- attach one end to one of those red and white bombers with a little lead to give it some weight !-- Attach the other end to a disconnected  spark plug wire !-- Get your net ready then hit that electric start !-- Pick out the fish U want and go home !-- The rest that U leave will be just fine in a few minutes!


----------



## Keef

Them alligators like them red and white bobbers too !-- Put a treble hook right up under the bobber !-- When he takes the bobber he gets the hook !-- Try it !-- It's real fishing !-- U fish from a boat right?  -- I do not recommend doing this on a mud bank !-- U pack a piece right ? --- Keep the reloads on U !-- U can figure out what to do with him once U set the hook !-- Oh !-- Remember to hold on to something !-- U don't want to get jerked into the water !-- He ain't gonna be happy !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef you are insane!!! Good morning everyone.  Woke up at 5 and proceeded to get seriously baked!  I'm gonna germ some seeds today.   Join me? :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- I do entertain myself !--Did U see the advice I gave Ziggy about surviving outdoors when she panning for gold ?-
 I been up maybe an hour getting my burn on !-- Working on a righteous buzz !


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven, I love to fish. It's a passion my dad instilled in me when I was a kid. We have Muskie and bass here. :48:


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I just got a message from D.D. !-- Her Cousin died last night while she was caring for him !-- She's  not in very good shape ! --Keep her in your thoughts !




Keef some how I missed this post. I'm sorry keef , for you and DD and the family. I apologize for not giving my condolences quicker....I just got a plate full here atm myself. Lemme know if you need anything, or if there is anything I can do? Peace


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven but I think we good !-- The old veteran went to the V.A. hospital for chemo and radiation for a tumor in his neck !-- He came home septic, with a untreated infection !-- 
D.D. tell me keep eating my caps because she don't want to got thru this with me !-- Took me a minute to obsorb it !--- Wife is incouraging me to stay high ?-- Love dat woman !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven --If U woulda just swung by the fish market this morning and pick up some fish and saved yourself the time money and frustration! --I'm guessing it was hot too !---- Next time take some piano wire with U -- attach one end to one of those red and white bombers with a little lead to give it some weight !-- Attach the other end to a disconnected  spark plug wire !-- Get your net ready then hit that electric start !-- Pick out the fish U want and go home !-- The rest that U leave will be just fine in a few minutes!



Hahahahaha some days are good....some days are not soo good....problem now is the Gulf is too damn hot...water temps yesterday were 89-90 and that aint gonna get me no fish on the flats, I hooked up with 5 little fingerling trout...all about 7-8 inches long.



Keef said:


> Them alligators like them red and white bobbers too !-- Put a treble hook right up under the bobber !-- When he takes the bobber he gets the hook !-- Try it !-- It's real fishing !-- U fish from a boat right?  -- I do not recommend doing this on a mud bank !-- U pack a piece right ? --- Keep the reloads on U !-- U can figure out what to do with him once U set the hook !-- Oh !-- Remember to hold on to something !-- U don't want to get jerked into the water !-- He ain't gonna be happy !



Now gator hunting is a lot simpler, just a flashlight and a john boat with no motor, just paddles....shine them then ease up on them and hit them with this 8 foot bang stick....it has one 00 buck in the tip and as soon and you poke them in the head its over for them. Gotta get a rope on them quick or they sink lol.



St_Nick said:


> Kraven, I love to fish. It's a passion my dad instilled in me when I was a kid. We have Muskie and bass here. :48:




I'm a hog hunter (Big Bass), my PB is 8.2 lbs on a ultra light spinner (all 5 lbs test) about 15 years ago....most I catch now fall in the 4-6 lb range, but I'm gonna go hog hunting for the big ones with wild shiners after this mess comes through....a 8 inch wild shiner will sure get you a 8+ pound Bass every time....just need to find where they are hanging and then enjoy the fun. I have never caught a Muskie, sounds to me like a bunch of fun. I also enjoy the Gulf since its about 20 mins from the house...I love to hop out on the flats for a day of red fishing....sometimes I will hit the reefs that are 5-6 miles out but it needs to be a fairly calm day, gets dicey on a 21 footer with only one screw...if I'm gonna go out past where I can't see the hill any longer, I prefer to be on at least a 26 footer with twin screws...weather can change faster than you can get back to the hill out there some days. Peace


----------



## Keef

A Bang Stick is a pole with a shot gun shell on the end - When the shell is pushed back  a nail or something that fires it !-- Stab a gator in the head with it --He dead !


----------



## St_Nick

I have a converted 30 ft. SeaRay . Tuna tower, outriggers,  and twin 400 horse inboards.  My passion is stripers and dolphin.


----------



## St_Nick

Here she is. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1472304566111.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been on that boat,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Keef

I grew up fish trot lines and hoop nets for catfish !-- Over we got those bull reds in the bay  --8 ft kayak and it is on ! --


----------



## Keef

Hopper that the one we brought that load in on ?

Nice boat Nick !


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Keef some how I missed this post. I'm sorry keef , for you and DD and the family. I apologize for not giving my condolences quicker....I just got a plate full here atm myself. Lemme know if you need anything, or if there is anything I can do? Peace



Same here Keef and DD. Truly sorry for your loss. Sending Positive Energy your way.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper that the one we brought that load in on ?
> 
> Nice boat Nick !



Thats the one. Lol


----------



## St_Nick

WeedHopper said:


> Thats the one. Lol



Youse guys are funny. Sumgun gets 1/2 mpg.  Not very profitable and at 26 kt. Not very fast.


----------



## St_Nick

I'm in a sharing mood 

View attachment FB_IMG_1472308796823.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1472308767565.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

One more 

View attachment FB_IMG_1472309129749.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Now for some serious stuff.  Came home to this.   Nitrogen burn?  I'm organic!    Temps are 77 at the canopy and 72 at the pot.  Others are fine. 

View attachment 20160827_102602.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

A few pics,,dont know those guys. lol,,,a few of my brothers and Weedhopper.
I havent grown anything in awhile nor will i,,so i aint worried.


----------



## Rosebud

I can't find you WH.... shoot.  Cool pic's.

Good morning ofc. 

Thinking about DD this morning.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I can't find you WH.... shoot.  Cool pic's.
> 
> Good morning ofc.
> 
> Thinking about DD this morning.



LOL,,,yep,,if im right there.......................im the handsome one.


----------



## Rosebud

I looked for the bald dude, that didn't help.


----------



## St_Nick

Nice scoot there Hopper,  I have painting skills but I can't do that!


----------



## Keef

Rose --D.D. having some understandable anger issues !-- I haven't talked to her since yesterday !-- She say cancer didn't kill her Cuz !-- The V.A. did ! -- I'll give her a call later --I just don't to wake her if she's sleeping !-- She was wore out !

Ya'll making me want a bike !--- Not one like those !--- I'm still looking for a dirt bike like Dog showed me !-- I don't need nothing shiny !-- Just something to ride the beach with --I'm thinking about taking up fishing again !-- We got big ole Square Grouper over here !-- Maybe find one washed up on the beach once in awhile !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef ole buddy,  I got just what you need.   I have one of these I'm doing as a winter project. 

View attachment 1978-yamaha-dt175.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's  about what I'm looking for  Nick !-- 4 cycle or 2 ? -- I kinda want a 4 cycle ! --Did U get some seed wet  ?


----------



## umbra

Ok...I'll throw down. I no longer own any of these, but... 

View attachment bonnie & beezer.jpg


View attachment t'bied2.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

This one is a two - stroke.   And I'm still working on the latter.  I will git it done.  Been worrying about my clawed up plant. :watchplant::afroweed::48:


----------



## Keef

Nick I don't know what U dirt pharmers do --flush the plant with water ?-- Bring the nutes back slowly ?

What up Umbra !-- That B.B. ? -- Are the reddish stem and purple tinted Bud genes from that Purple Citral coming through?  -- It's  not nutes and it comes on as the plant matures in bloom !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra if it holds -- This treated B.B. cut is making 3 leaves at a time !-- It seems to be also making tricomes in veg. !-- Making tricomes in veg ? -- Who woulda ever thunk it ?---  That would work for me ! 

View attachment 20160827_134303.jpg


----------



## Keef

I was hoping the color would show better but it's early yet !- Seems to get that color more in the last couple weeks !-- When did this one go to bloom ?--Don't remember !-- So how long it got to go ? --Don't know !-- When it ripe it'll be ripe ! 

View attachment 20160827_135236.jpg


----------



## umbra

looking frosty


----------



## Keef

It's getting there Umbra !-- 2 maybe 3 weeks to go !-- 4 of them per box and I'm good !-- I've heard good and bad about LEDs -- This is not a new LED either !-- Works O.K. for me !--


----------



## yarddog

I see some colour keef.   That's going to be a nice pull when she's done.   
Here's the pit.     I don't have e any cool motorcycles, so I'll stay out of that.  I'd love to fab a 2 stroke into a ninja 250 chassis.     Modern handling, and the wild feel of a smoker.


----------



## umbra

Kawi ran their 2 strokes on the street the H2 and H3. What were they 500 and 750 2 strokes. Crazy fast. If you could shoehorn 1 of those into a 250 frame...windowmaker, lol.


----------



## Keef

Houston ---This is Tranquility Base ---The Eagle has landed !-- 

Got to love that Green Santa !-- Snuck in without me even knowing !

Now let's  see what he brought me !-- Oh that's nice !-- I gotta go !


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Kawi ran their 2 strokes on the street the H2 and H3. What were they 500 and 750 2 strokes. Crazy fast. If you could shoehorn 1 of those into a 250 frame...windowmaker, lol.



Umbra,  you didn't need a smaller frame..  them things are wicked fast.  They will drive right out from under you before you know it.


----------



## umbra

Yeah Nick they were crazy fast


----------



## St_Nick

Started  5 each of the BB X BUB  and the  Hippie dawg. 

View attachment 20160827_201242.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick -- That's BPU-X-B.B. ----- Blackberry Kush --x--Purple Citral --x-- Uzbekistan Hash Plant --- x-- Blueberry Blast -- Which was ? -- Help me Umbra !-- Blueberry -x--Super Silver Haze ?--- I used the same Dad on those and  those marked B.B. --x- Bubblicious !-- Really different moms !-- 

Hippie's Dawg --Came from Hippie 420 -- It is Chem 91 --x--The Sugar --x--Chernobyl !--


----------



## Keef

Ya'll talking about project bikes and shoehorn a big engine into a little frame got me thinking !-- More excuses I got for power usage the better !-- As a young man I made my living running a MIG welder !-- Maybe ya'll help me convince D.D. I need a little MIG and I go get me a wrecked bike and build a new frame !-- I see another emerging opportunity here too !-- They passed an ordinance allowing "Golf Carts" on side streets to the beach where they can ride to thier hearts content !-- What they calling "Golf Carts" are Gas powered side by side 4 wheel drive what -ya- ma-call--its ? -- Sooner or later one of them gonna say -- I bet my Golf Cart is faster than yours !-- I need me something that will scream but looks like crap to use for fishing !-- I ain't talking about catching real fish either! -- 1/4 mile in the sand ? -- I know U dam bikers could come up with something and there should be shoehorning involved !-- Need to be muffled !-- Maybe not all the time did there used to be something U could turn a valve and dump exhaust out like it had headers ? -- I need to get high and think about this !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper I need myself a beach "Farm Truck " !


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  I laid eyes on a one lung triumph last week that had that style of frame 

View attachment bonnie & beezer.jpg


----------



## umbra

That is a 68 Bonnie with a Amen Savior rear section bolted on. Project bike that I rode the piss out of.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !--


----------



## umbra

Morning...high as a kite. Smoking the Lemon Tree. When NCH is set up with the new space and everything is rocking, his production goals are 2,000 lbs every 60 days of the Lemon Tree.


----------



## Rosebud

Holy crap that is a lot of pot!  Awesome NCH!

Good morning peeps!

SNS came out with a new ad for killing broadmites...wow, how did they know, and it was in my inbox this morning.. I have had a horrible thought that is what i was dealing with but we don't have them in this part of the country.. hmmmmmmm

Fall is in the air in the mornings, but 90's during the day.

How are you all? Keef, how are you? When is DD going to be able to come home, i know she is past exhausted.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm just happy the Japanese beetles don't like pot. they are destroying my grapes and red raspberries. No damage from them in the pot.  some mite damage, but the ladybugs have to have some food ,so we are ok here.


----------



## DirtyDiana

This is exactly how DD is feeling today!  Please excuse my language! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470077371870.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !--- Stay out the way she headed home !--


----------



## Keef

2,000 lbs every 60 days ? -- He had all he needs except a trick pony !-- I'm glad he got one !-- That's  what I'm looking for with these tetras  but I was thinking more like 100 lbs a year !-- A ton every 60 days is too much like a  jobby-job for me !-- 

Umbra those THCA crystals are haunting me !-- Add a base to an acid U get a salt !-- Burned out another brain cell !-- Why U do that to me ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, dispensaries around here are starting to carry them. NCH is going to change cannabis in California for sure. Once he has the first ton, he is going to flood the market and drop the price to $1800 lb. Just about everybody will be out of business in a year. Then he will double the price...


----------



## Keef

Umbra I like it !-- When I said --I don't play fair that the kinda stuff I'm talking about !-- My ambitions aren't near that high !-- I want to be the  exclusive supplier of a highly desirable plant !-- We right back to it's not the variety but one single plant !-- All that ya'll from a single cutting !--

The only  flaw in NCH's plan is if someone else lays hands on Lemon Trees and wants to do the same thing !--I'm sure he's  aware of that !-- but the one that gets there firstest with the most mostest wins !
I hope by the time prohibition ends to have a six pack of unique plants with different  profound properties !
The world seems to like they blueberry weed so I had jack Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. up !-- It fine weed on it's on 
but I never could leave well enough alone !--


----------



## umbra

There are others with the Lemon Tree. It doesn't mean they can grow the volume or drop their price low enough, but smokers everywhere are going to have great smoke at the lowest prices seen since the 60's.


----------



## umbra

Bernier/Cookies Family knows whats happening with the industry and NCH. He posted about competing directly with the Lemon Tree and came out with something to compete with it. I forget what its called. Bernier/Cookies Family was the breeder of the cherry limeade and of course the Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## Keef

If it takes me six months and 500 cuts to produce a viable tetraploid plant -- That would be perfectly fine by me !-- Privately -- I want to be able to do it with 100 or less !-- It's  not about money !-Sure I want to pay the bills with weed but this genetic doubling stuff is simply to prove to myself I can do it consistently !-- It has been a brain bleeding project !-- I ain't getting any younger so when I'm gone I want to leave the world something to remember me by !-- BIG DANK !


----------



## Keef

Umbra if this thing holds and stays stable there will be a cut coming your way !-- That will be awhile though !--I have to run a cycle just to see if it is worthwhile !--- Wouldn't hurt me a bit !-- Almost like advertising !-- but turn loose of a live cut around here ? -- Ain't gonna happen !-- I also have a Hippie's Dawg that very well might be what I want but it is unsexed !-- Been trying to organize my system cause I'm gonna be at this hot and heavy over the winter !-- Master Kush was once a tetraploid and popular in Amsterdam !-- The Master Kush I got is a regular diploid plant but they billing it as tetraploid !-- I plan on turning it back into one !


----------



## Keef

Umbra they gonna make some more of those Oregon Lemon U ordered ? -- I might get some this winter !--I need a good lemon to work with !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra they gonna make some more of those Oregon Lemon U ordered ? -- I might get some this winter !--I need a good lemon to work with !



I have no idea what Archive seeds is up to. Always something worthy for sure, but they could go in some many different directions, its hard to say. Many of the most noteworthy strains were accidental pollinations. I can not control the direction of the industry or which strains are the next hot thing, but I can grow the best dank I can. I popped 5 of the Oregon Lemons, 5 of the sour banana sherbet, and 5 triangle kush x goji. And I still have some Kief Sweat up my sleeve and then there's the Meltdown ( the orange x starfighter F2 ), orange dot, and extreme oranges, lol. Terpene heaven.


----------



## Keef

I heard that about the next hot thing !-- Stay on those Terepenes Cuz !-- I think that's  gonna be the next big thing !-- I think U need to get things where the grow pays the bills and start breeding again !-- Cut U out a good representative of each major Terepene and do some mixing and matching !-- When that CWO is in bloom U should play match maker with a fine diploid and make some triploid seed !-- It will be unique !-- Never know if U don't try !--


----------



## Keef

I was in the spirit world  and had one of the epiphany moments !---A bar that also serves bacon and bud !-- Look out I'm on a roll !-- Maybe I need another toke ?


----------



## yarddog

I had a bong over ten years ago like this.      A friend stole it one night.     Found some bits at a yard sale that cut glass.       This is the first one I made.   Carb needs to be bigger, the hole for the stem needs to be lower.   Works good, I just have a few things to change on the next one to make it better.


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome coka-cola bong.

Went to the dispensary again... They have a reader board of genetics... huge board.. changes pages... Tasted some "dirty girl" a trainwreck and c99 cross..it was the first time i have had any pot that i liked as well as my own.. It was a great sativa high. That is a good cross.


----------



## umbra

predator mites at work 

View attachment PICT0006.jpg


----------



## Keef

Get'm boys !-- I hope they take thier time and make the spidermites suffer !-- Bastids !

D.D. made it home !--


----------



## Rosebud

I just came in from   just looking at thrip eat the white hairs on a baby bud and turn the white hairs dark brown/black. I am hitting them again with the spinaside... this is war. I put new batteries in a 60 x loupe. I had a bug man look at them and he couldn't see anything.. well, i found those blanks. little tiny white worm looking thirp... They are walking/ crawling slow... i will win!

Then i see Umbras mites and ick... i need a shower. i feel all crawly. I let out beneficial mites a couple of weeks ago and then it hit 95 degrees, (when the benes die). I don't think they eat thrip. shoot.  I did see trichomes while i was there so that is a bonus.


----------



## umbra

Actually some species eat thrip. Check Buglogical's site. Much better than spraying imo.


----------



## Keef

Writing it down Umbra !-- When the borg come back --and they will -- I want to have the Ying for they Yang !

Rose those 2 Nurse Larry look like totally different plants !-- I'm gonna clone them before I sex them !--


----------



## umbra

Found someone to trade cuts of the cherry limeade for the Lemon Tree. Might not be the real deal, but it might be.


----------



## Keef

One way to find out Umbra !-- What's  it gonna hurt !-- Gonna be lots of copy cats of the Lemon Trees when NCH springs his trap !-- My only worry if I was Hal would be the nagging knowledge that someone else also has it !-- Hard to lock it down knowing that but like I said the one that gets there firstest with mostest wins !-- NCH got the resources and a good plan !-- My money is on him !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra if U got the time and urge Geena Santa could show up with a little bottle of Zombie Juice! -- Only variable left is how long !--It will kill most cuts !-- Now if U are successful --I would be wanting a cut !-- It wouldn't leave my hands alive !--- Anyone else think they can clone they a** off !-- I got the Juice if U got the guts !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dogs crowded me out of bed early! -- 6:30 am ( central)  So U know what we do ?-- Wake Bake !--Bunch Old Farts !-- Younger ones too !-- Time to go to the Jobby-job Dog ! --We'll keep the pipe burning for U !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC.. monday, gotta go..


----------



## burnin1

Good morning! I hope everyone has an awesome day!

View attachment Funny-cat-meme_1.jpg


----------



## Keef

What up Burnin1 ? -- My timer isn't working anymore !-- Think I can fix it ? 

View attachment 20160829_102343.jpg


----------



## burnin1

Yeah that is an easy fix.


----------



## Keef

It got wet without me knowing and lights didn't come on anymore !-- Got to go to the hardware store anyway !--


----------



## yarddog

Keef, did you burn it or was that an accident?   Wow man, that's how homes burn down.  
Ever seen the cfl ballast catch fire??    Been some homes burn from that.


----------



## Keef

That was an accident! -- Just like U said it coulda be bad !-- It was on a bare concrete floor --I was checking nute levels yesterday and must have spilled water all over it without realizing it !-- It was on a surge protector !-- I've got to do organizing and redo electric and and bubbler lines !- I've been using extension cords and I need to build an electric daisy chain with a plug for each box same with bubblers !-- I'm not sure yet how I want to set it up permanently !-- First I make it work then I make it look good and make sense !--


----------



## Kraven

Got home from fishing a few minutes ago....I enjoy it as much as pharmin'


----------



## Kraven

Keef please don't burn down the house.


----------



## yarddog

Looks like fun Kraven.      Nothing like being on the water.       I told the boss lady, we gone get us a boat one day.


----------



## Keef

Lesson learned Kraven !-- Time to upgrade the electronics and bubbler system !-- I've been running in a temporary system !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Bet there is some nice bass in those Lilly pads.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way im in Shreveport setting in my Hotel. Worked on painting a Rod iron fence today,,,,damn it was hot.


----------



## Rosebud

I bet that was way hot WH..wow... were you spraying it?

Kraven, lovely pictures... stillness.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope couldnt spray,,,to many cars . I was melting due to humidity.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks for the nice comments, it was nice until about 11 and then it was ugly hot. 


YD I saw these a few days ago and thought about you, it's mechanic's copying some of the greatest works of art.


WH yes sir there are some hog's in them pads fosure...I have pulled close to my PB out of there a few 7+ pounders.


I hope everyone has a nice evening.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, those are good.    
The best time to fish is at night.   No sun, and not many peeps out at night.       
I've been trying to find some metal down stems.   I'm looking for 5-6 inch.    Can't find much online.   Any ideas or leads??    
Had I nice gully washer this evening.   Knocked the dust off everything.  It's been a little cooler at night.   We dipped into the upper 60's a few nights.       Hopefully summer is losing her grip.


----------



## St_Nick

My river has yet to clear up since the flood.   Yours looks good.


----------



## yarddog

My river is down, got grass growing in the bed.  Lol.


----------



## burnin1

Hello Keef, WH, DD and all those living in Texas.  
This is encouraging to see. 

A motorcycle mechanic running for Office..awesome!

http://txcann.com/east-texas-nacogdoches-politician/


----------



## St_Nick

Sounds like Vietnam around here,  they going crazy with the choppers looking for people grow.  Got me so paranoid I turned the lights off in the grow room.  They circled overhead for a while and I mean less than 16th 100 feet overhead. B#@%$$!!


----------



## ness

Hello Nick.  This my last grow outside.  Have not heard any choppers around here yet.  I bet there waiting until Oct.  It is going to rain here, I can hear the thunder in the back grown.


----------



## Keef

Your tax dollars are work Nick !-- Hey Ness !-- I'm done growing outside !--- They tried to trap me in Virginia back in the day !-- Had me a patriotic Gorilla grow on the Petersburg battlefield! --- 

We getting plenty rain Ness !-- Been raining off and on all day round here !--


----------



## Kraven

Well the 4pm update has confirmed that the TS is going to strengthen to more than likely a very small cat 1 hurricane. It's just stationary now and getting a good cloud wrap started, BP is dropping quickly so it is definitely blowing up foreclosure. Keys are under about a foot of water now and we are forecast to get between 10-12 inches of rain starting mid day tomorrow and when the system exits the east coast headed up to the Carolina's.


----------



## Keef

Got my eye on it Kraven !-- Hot as that water is people better be ready for that thing to blow up overnight !--
Katrina quickly  covered most of the gulf so ya'll stay safe !-- Even inland ain't truely safe !-- It can flood anywhere !


----------



## Keef

Tide is running 2 feet higher than normal  round here !---- 
I remember the piles of boats after Katrina and not one of them still had a motor !-- Boudreaux and Tibedoeux ? --They don't know nuttin bout what happened to dem  boat motors !-- But it was a good Christmas  back up on the bayou!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys,

I hope you are all safe in our southern states... Keef, you ok? Kraven? all ya all?


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone,  let's all have a pipe and celebrate waking up!   It's time to check out the seeds I started the other day.  :48: 

View attachment 20160831_112410.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I started 5 seeds of the Hippie dawg  and 5 germinated 

View attachment 20160831_113500.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

i think i might have a weed taking over my garden. what should i do? 

View attachment IMG_2117.jpg


View attachment IMG_2118.jpg


View attachment IMG_2119.jpg


View attachment IMG_2113.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Looks good O.F.  The helicopter boys would have me in a heartbeat!   Outside is really the way to go if you have a choice.


----------



## St_Nick

Unfortunately,  of the 5 BUB x B.B. only one is showing any sign of life. I'll give them another day and then I'll have to start some more. They were pretty scrawny-looking seeds I will admit. 
:farm::bong2:


----------



## oldfogey8

thanks nick. good luck with your dawgs...

i am pooping a brick with my outdoor plant. it was not spoda be in my garden this long but i waited too long to transplant. now i obsess about the smell, my kids screwing up and making it so the cops come to my house, one or more of their buddies noticing or the neighbors lawn care boys eyeing my plant...

biggest plant i have had so prolly the biggest yield if i can flower it to ripeness. prolly 20+ colas. they may not be monster buds but i am not about the monster bud anyway. just want some weight so i can make some more buttah for my brownies.


----------



## Rosebud

Get ona... https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...na+gel&sprefix=ona,aps,224&rh=i:aps,k:ona+gel

I got a huge one for my neighbors benefit. They use this in commercial grows..


----------



## St_Nick

What do you do Rosebud?  Do you spray the plant with that stuff or just set it next to the plant


----------



## umbra

put it next to the plant. broke down and bought a rosin press. going to do some experimenting. 10,000 psi setup.


----------



## bozzo420

last year the 2 neighbors would roll down their windows going by my house to get the sweet smell in their cars. they don't even smoke pot, they just like the smell.


----------



## ness

oldfogey8 said:


> i think i might have a weed taking over my garden. what should i do?


 
Nice of8.  Wouldn't be long now.  Still waiting on mine to flower.


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Been pretty busy lately.  Having a little problem with my seedlings.  It seems to be that the first an second leafs are curling under.  What could be causing that?  I'm wishing for the best.  It is 4:20 for me, it will be the first smoke of all day.  I'm ready. :bong2:  Have a good evening to all.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8

what size ona do i need for outside? one not-so-clandestine stinky girl...


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> What do you do Rosebud?  Do you spray the plant with that stuff or just set it next to the plant



Next to the plants



umbra said:


> put it next to the plant. broke down and bought a rosin press. going to do some experimenting. 10,000 psi setup.



Sounds nice Umbra, looking forward to hearing your results.



ness said:


> Good Evening OFC.  Been pretty busy lately.  Having a little problem with my seedlings.  It seems to be that the first an second leafs are curling under.  What could be causing that?  I'm wishing for the best.  It is 4:20 for me, it will be the first smoke of all day.  I'm ready. :bong2:  Have a good evening to all.



Hmm ness w/o a pic it sounds like N toxicity....which would be hard for you since your organic...need a pic and Rose to chime in....I use the dark side so I'm not much help.



oldfogey8 said:


> what size ona do i need for outside? one not-so-clandestine stinky girl...



I use the 8.5 lb, it lasts about a month left open. If your gonna be outside drill 4-6 1/4 inch holes in the top and leave it on. I use mine when trimming, it can get super stinky and this will clear the air and leave almost no smell.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


>



Good suggestion Rose, I swear by the stuff....things are gonna be going down hill in the am with a land fall tomorrow evening.....I'm dead center of the cone of possibility.....went to the coast and got the boats all dry docked inland, closed the fishing camp down.....now it is just raining non stop...winds to follow. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Oh dear Kraven, are you built for that? Do i need to worry?

My grow shop has a fan you can put on the ona tubs, i can't wait to look at those. lol

I have had a nice busy day away from the house... good stuff. Tomorrow we be ocd about my plants and thrip. For tonight, all is well.  Where's Keef?


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Oh dear Kraven, are you built for that? Do i need to worry?



Oh no ma'am, we are a good bit from the shore and block and mortar here, we are sorta built for storms since they are a yearly thing. We might just loose power maybe for a few days or so and we might get some 50-60 mph winds but nothing major. Just a good ol summer rain down here....now cat 3's and above....that can quickly become a pickle. Just got back from the o'l hippy's place giving it a good look see, and I'll be back up to check it after it passes. Definitely could ah had a good safety meeting about this little TS coming.


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Next to the plants
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice Umbra, looking forward to hearing your results.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ness w/o a pic it sounds like N toxicity....which would be hard for you since your organic...need a pic and Rose to chime in....I use the dark side so I'm not much help.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the 8.5 lb, it lasts about a month left open. If your gonna be outside drill 4-6 1/4 inch holes in the top and leave it on. I use mine when trimming, it can get super stinky and this will clear the air and leave almost no smell.


 
Thank You Kraven, I got to learn to put picture on.  Just, can, get my mind around it.  I posted pictures before, I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  Got to get ready for the Tropical Depression, it is all most going wright over me.  Kraven, I used Happy Frog and perlite.  It has Mycorrhizae and Humic Acid in it.  Ordering some OFF this month, just hope they can make until then.  :chuck:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Rose some us southerners got nothing to worry about like me !---  Some of the others though might better pay attention to the weather channel !


----------



## oldfogey8

thanks kraven and rose too for the link. i will give it a try. 

batten down the hatches, kraven. hope all goes well with the storm...


----------



## bozzo420

-Rose you have me worried about Thrips. Found a limb with your dark buds .almost black. I cut it off . The rest of the plant looked ok. some of my sweet peppers looking poor also. I was wondering why they don't come up with an insecticide for our bugs that could be used in my bug fogger. It would be a lot easier to apply in the fog  cloud.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL bozzo, are you reading my mind? I woke up thinking today I need a tractor and a tank sprayer!  LOL, my yard is tiny!.. I am going to look into the kind that straps on your back? my little gallon sprayer isn't enough. It just kinda spits the spray out... I need strong and a lot. I sure hope you don't have them... I took pic's yesterday and cant get them off my computer..weird.

Kraven, i am glad you checked on the hippie's house. I spoke with him on the phone. I just love those two people. I am also glad you guys are going to oz.  50 mph we can handle.

Keef is our DD home? give her a hug for me.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning  O.F.C. !  I think today is going to be a good day.  I  have gas for the mower and ambition In my heart.   Time to bong up!  Join me? :vap_bong__emoticon::ciao:


----------



## Rosebud

ambition in ones heart is good. Enjoy your day.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC...Ambition in the heart..I like it...
I am still alive and kicking......the rain is here and I am  covering what I can...
      Have a great day and stay safe..:48: 

View attachment 20160901_080539.jpg


View attachment 20160901_080558.jpg


View attachment 20160901_080730.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Cane glad to hear and see you. It has cooled off some in the central valley and it is enjoyable. Lots to do. My RA has gotten so much better in the last couple of days, no doubt in my mind it's the CBD RSO. Started taking it on Tuesday. 1 cap mixed with THC RSO, about an equal 50/50. I had about 70% range of motion, and now very little pain and 90% range of motion. I can feel the swelling in the knuckle actually going down as the range of motion increases. A very heartfelt Thank You.


----------



## Rosebud

Well yay, two of my dreams came true, Cane checked in, and Umbra RA is better. WOOHOO.

Thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job Cane.
Howdy folks i just got back home. Gotta go to Baton Rough in 2 weeks. Maybe i better go by boat. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

probably be one floating by if you stay long enough


----------



## WeedHopper

I cant believe i was able to reserve my room.


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Good morning OFC...Ambition in the heart..I like it...
> I am still alive and kicking......the rain is here and I am covering what I can...
> Have a great day and stay safe..:48:


 
Nice grow cane.  Storm is coming my way.  All ready for it.  Worry about my grow.  :48:


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Smoking out of my elephant pipe tonight working on my Buzz.


----------



## ness

Keef, my seedlings are having a little bit of trouble. The first leaf are curling under. I think it might be the N.  I'm learning that the N is a very tricky nute.  I wonder if I should leach them.  Use Happy Frog and Perlite for the soil.  Got more seeds if needed.


----------



## ness

I got a 6 foot fence on the east side of my mj and this Tropical Depression is going N/E.  Hope that will help with the howling wind.


----------



## Kraven

Winds up, torrential rains as the hurricane is pushing the bay up all the rivers, lots of flooding....expecting landfall around 12-1ish.... then an hour or three of a good shaker and the clean up will begin.....looking like a long night.....running all three generators now, power has been off and on for about three hours.....wont be long before it just does not come back on. 3 inches of running water in the streets now, storm water drains are capped and overwhelmed and the hard rain had not set in yet. I'm hunkered down. Peace


----------



## yarddog

Keep the shingles on Kraven


----------



## Rosebud

Oh dear.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- Especially my peeps In the south !-- Come morning or when the storm eases up !-- Let us know that U survived !-- I be O.K. '


----------



## Keef

Florida Panhandle in the "rinse cycle " !-- If U don't know own about these things ---U don't know !--


----------



## yarddog

I think it's going to run south east below me before I have to ride home today.     Looks like nothing but heavy rain now.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.   you Floridians roll up your pants legs and hang in there!  Harley says it's too early to get up. 

View attachment 20160902_070815.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning Nick, I have a great dane and he likes to sleep in till 11 or so.    You try amd get him up, he just side eyes you and grunts.    My pit, she can't make it through the night.      She has to go outside about 2am, she runs on rocket fuel.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Kraven --Hang In there !-- I cheated this morning !-- I been up awhile working on a buzz with out calling Wake and Bake !-- Gonna be a rough day !-- Not so much for the rain --the pressure keeps changing  !-- That gives my face the fits !---Good Day all !

Ness if those seed are not sprouting for U it'll be because they still too  young !--- Plant something else --try those again when they have aged some !

Umbra ---Eating weed is good medicine !-- We got a high tolerance --It may take RSO but do it regularly !


----------



## Rosebud

I just heard this about Kraven,: trees down on bunker....... at least 3 days til eletricity returns......Oh no, i am glad he is ok...but man, that has to be stress with no electricity while in the middle of a grow.. 


I am saving up my money for this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ANW7HQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1472836318&sr=1-3&keywords=distiller


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Made it through the storm.  Didn't get bad here just a lot of rain and wind.  The outside Aurora indica seem happy.  Showing signs of flower going to start using Tiger Bloom extra strength fertilizer 2-8-4.  What does anyone think? :farm:


----------



## Keef

Afternoon ish O.F.C. !--Power outage during a grow ?-- DC/AC inverter -- Pop the hood to the car and attach an inverter to the battery !-- May not have a much power as U wish but that was our power source for  the aftermath of Katrina !-- 2 cars so if the battery on one ran down ? -- I jump it with the one that works and let it run long enough to recharge while using he other !-- Ran a fan --a radio  - and a lamp for 2 weeks like that !


----------



## Keef

Missed something !--- Was that mask man Cane ? -- I had already forgot about him !---Good to see U around Cuz !-


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  I read on the internet that the government is hiring people to grow mar****** but no one wants the job.  Found a closet that I'm going to make into my clone room.  Got to cut hole in the walls for ventilation.  I lost one Hoe Berry and I got two that are hanging in there.  Plus, the Hobbit. :farm:


----------



## giggy

hey there folks, hope all are well. not sure how to act with three days off, and got a stress test first thing tuesday morning. i believe i'll wait on wake and bake that morning, but i still have the weekend.  



Kraven said:


> Winds up, torrential rains as the hurricane is pushing the bay up all the rivers, lots of flooding....expecting landfall around 12-1ish.... then an hour or three of a good shaker and the clean up will begin.....looking like a long night.....running all three generators now, power has been off and on for about three hours.....wont be long before it just does not come back on. 3 inches of running water in the streets now, storm water drains are capped and overwhelmed and the hard rain had not set in yet. I'm hunkered down. Peace


krav how yall doing bro?


yarddog said:


> Keep the shingles on Kraven


dog how are you and yours doing? i bet the ride home was wet.


----------



## yarddog

Giggy, I didn't get a drop.  It had moved east of me before I headed south.    Put the needle on 90 mph and got my butt back home.    Feels good.   
I noticed a problem in my bloom cabinet tonight.    As I was checked he pH of the runoff, i noticed small grey larvae in the runoff.   Only in bloom, but it's spread to all 10 in bloom.      I have very small bugs in the drip pans.     I'll do a internet search, and see what I can come up with.


----------



## yarddog

Looking like springtails.


----------



## bozzo420

got me a stress test and eco cardiogram coming up also giggy.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Good Luck with the bugs Dog !-- I'd put some beneficial nematodes on them just in case !-- U fight the bug wars one battle at a time !-- It's never really over !--but U can fight them to a standstill !

Giggy --Good Luck Cuz -- Don't get stressed even if they test U !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning O.F.C,  tip of the bong to y'all. :bongin::bong1::bongin:  Sorry to hear about the power thing but I'm glad everyone survived. I have been through several hurricanes and a few cyclones . Did you have a hurricane party?


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? --Got any babies up yet ? -- 

Rose I like that Home Dome "Water Distller"--  I was researching that Super Critical CO2 extractor -- It seems most of the Cannabinoids are extracted during the first 15 minutes and the machine has a 90 minute run time !--- The country boy in me say just run the thing for 15-20 minutes -- Then shut it down and remove the weed that still has some thc/ CBD left in it and run it thru an RSO machine to extract the rest !--That way I can run that CO 2 machine much more efficiently and faster !-- 20 min. run time I can make big CO2 oil !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I hope that everyone survived the hurricane and the flooding that came with.   I have 5 new little ones coming up , they are hippy dawg.  My grass is growing faster than I can mow it.  Riding mower broke and it takes a while to mow 3 acres with a push mower.   I need to win the lottery.   Let's all do a bong and consider the prospects for the day. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck on your test bozzo.

Keef, or anyone else, do you think a 3 minute wash is really a thing that works as well as a 4 hour wash?

Kraven, I am thinking about you. I hear he has lost power for 3 days, his grow and bunker have trees fallen on it.. Sending the best vibes to you Kraven.


----------



## WeedHopper

Positive energy coming your way Krav.


----------



## Kraven

I live


----------



## bozzo420

thank god kraven, we have been holding our breath.

I think with a 3 min wash, you get more of an amber color oil. the longer wash gets get darker more dark green color. I think anyway.


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  mj sure did love the rain, they are happy.  Been busy around the house it is now 4:20 for me.  Got my coffee and filling a bowl right now. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Hi Kraven, I think one of the reasons my plants first and 2nd leaf curl was because the light system was to low about 4" above leafs.  Then, I read in my mar***** book they should be about 24" above plants.  The plants look a lot better, since, I put lights up to about 16" for now.  This is going to be my first time cloning attempt.


----------



## ness

Hello Rose what are you up to?  I'm taking a break and it might be for the rest of the night.  I have done a lot to day.  Feels good.  Getting ready to make my closet into a clone room.  Need eletr.  and some vent installed for air flow.


----------



## Kraven

Well a few well placed generators and some luck got me from A - B. Been a tough few days. Wind speed reached 100 mph gusts with a steady 65-70 mph wind for about three hours as the northern and western eye wall came over. Total about 4 inches of rain, but severe damage to our community with 85% of the electrical grid destroyed and over 220 tress down. Here is some eye candy....still over half of us don't have power yet, still thinking of others....have a few coming here for a hot meal and showers. Hell of a way to start opening weekend of college football. Whole place it just dirty and wet, got about a week of clean-up and repair and it will all looks clean and new again. Thank you all for the kind thoughts.....it has been a tough few days.


----------



## ness

Going to get both my knee replaced.  Been hearing good thing about the knee replacement.  I hear that some people get one done and don't get the other one done because it is to painful.  So, I decided to get both done.  What does anyone think?


----------



## ness

Glad you are O:K Kraven.  Sure looks like you have clean up.  Do, you have a flre place or wood stove?  We have our wood stove in the fire place for winter heat.  I like it.


----------



## ness

Smoking out of my elephant pipe tonight.  It is a smooth hit. :spit: and :bong2:.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--- Kraven --Hang In there !-- I cheated this morning !-- I been up awhile working on a buzz with out calling Wake and Bake !-- Gonna be a rough day !-- Not so much for the rain --the pressure keeps changing !-- That gives my face the fits !---Good Day all !
> 
> Ness if those seed are not sprouting for U it'll be because they still too young !--- Plant something else --try those again when they have aged some !
> 
> Umbra ---Eating weed is good medicine !-- We got a high tolerance --It may take RSO but do it regularly !


 
Keef are you talking about the Hoe Berry.  I planted all six of them.  Got two left. I got to go check my seed situation out.


----------



## ness

Well, I counted my seeds and I have a lot of Hippie's Dawg, 4 BPU-X-BB, a lot of Blueberrys  Thank you keef, I will have fun with those seeds.  I also have 2 Black Berry, 12 unknown that, I like the high of, and 1 Aurora Indica which I think it is Fem.  I'm set for awhile.  No, more outside grow after this.  They are right by the road and they don't smell to load yet.  And, I live in GA and I hear it is one of the worst state to be caught in for mj.  If I go to jail, I will put up a fuss, so, the media will here me.  How silly they will look.  And, maybe the Present  will hear me and come smoke a j****, when he lets me out of jail.  Cause that is crazy.


----------



## ness

peep, peep, peep where is everybody.  I hope it is because your busy.  I think football on see, ya


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Been battling my demons and they seem to be winning !
I feel for U Kraven !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning boys and girls!  I had an interesting day yesterday.  Checked out the outdoor grow and found my plants got sprayed with weed killer when someone sprayed the pipeline nearby. The stuff ain't doing so well.   On the plus side,  a friend of mine gave me a sickly purple haze. I am hoping to bring her back and get some clones. I'll put up a picture after I repot her.


----------



## St_Nick

Here is what I started with. 

View attachment 20160905_092059.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Here she is now. Still looking like crap but I have hopes. 

View attachment 20160905_092439.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

And this is why. 

View attachment 20160905_092459.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

wow good luck with that St nick... weed killer? Man that is too bad.

Good morning all.

DD, thinking of you every day and you too Kraven.

I have one million dead thrip. 

Bozzo, how are yours doing?


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Nick,,that sucks damnt.
Hey Keef and DD,,hope yall are having a good day. 
Way to kill those little basterds Rose.
Hope things are okay with you Kravin, ,sorry bout the damage my friend.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Kraven hope that things are getting better down there...all our best bud..
Looks like fall is here in the North West..getting those cool nights....flowers are coming  Cane be taken it easy!!
Hippies Dawg......:48: 

View attachment 20160905_085007.jpg


View attachment 20160905_085103.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful Cane, really nice.


----------



## Kraven

Great nights sleep and a good breakfast. I decided to take the day off, the last few have been long and hard, so after lunch I'm gonna take a nap, cook a steak out this evening and watch the FSU vs O'l Miss game and then get busy tomorrow putting the place back together.

Nick, thats gonna be project fosure....good luck buddy 
Rose, thanks for the thoughts, the pickle seems to be over now..... so hopefully things will get back to normal soon.
WH, thanks brother, O'l Mama nature can whip up a mess in a hurry, just glad we didn't get worse.
Cane, good to see you again, you have been missed. She looks sexy man, she is gonna be a looker when she is all grown up.

Thanks again for all the kind thoughts, there are a lot of folks that were in the path of this thing that still have a struggle going. Peace


----------



## bozzo420

my 3 bugged plants doing better. I think mine was mites. found some webbing down low on one.  2 sprayings with captain jacks and they are better. more ladybugs tonight.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad your are better  bozzo. That jacks is the spinosad, right?  That stuff rocks.. from old bacteria found in a rum barrel? is that true? It sure killed my thrip... it is a thirp cemetery in my plants... will need to rinse them out at the next wind storm, so they dry fast. yuck..I have had the hebe jebes for weeks.

Kraven, i bet you are exhausted and need a rest, a steak, and ball game.

How are the mister and missus keef and DD?


----------



## Keef

Thanks for caring O.F.C. !--
 D.D. is sleeping !-- Fibro crisis -- migraines !-- Baby Girl is in pretty bad shape !-- It'll  take awhile but she'll be O.K. !-- She's  worried about losing her job for too many absences! -- I wish she could find something less stressful !-- 
Kraven --I hear chainsaws and the smell of smoke in the air !-- Took 2 weeks for them to get the road open to us after Katrina !-- Did U have any problem getting gas for the generators ? -- Lines everywhere and fights over anything plus  the HEAT !-- I hope things return to normal soon !


----------



## Keef

Cane I got one of those Dawgs that is small and unsexed but sure looks like your's !-Long sativa leaves on a squat compact indica type plant !-- I can't wait to get some in a pipe !--  Been trying to get the grow tended today --Kinda neglected it for a few days !-- No problem! --It's  a weed !-- 
Nick depends on which weed killer they used --but if there are some that survive and have mutations --U might want to clone it !-- Who knows !-- U only have to get lucky once !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I sure hope that Nurse Larry on the right is a girl !--We'll know soon enough ! 

View attachment 20160905_195737.jpg


----------



## yarddog

I got a male and female blackberry snow lotus in veg.     Thinking of making some seeds while I have a pair.   
I'll be cloning her out in about 5 weeks for a run.  I'll send a her through bloom with another set and see how she does, then I'll send a while set of her through after that.     I'm fixing to need more jars in a few months.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, she is a beauty! man, i wish i had that in my grow right now. female mojo. When ya see DD, tell her i am sending her healing hugs.

Hi YD... My jars a just about empty.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- Make some BBSL seed !-- I got 2 that aren't sexed !-- That Snow Lotus is one of them "Super Moms" -- Seems like what ever U breed it to she somehow makes it better !-- Be nice to find a fruity pheno that had that Super mom trait !-- If U sexed them and got them beck in veg U can wait till U ready to breed them !-- The boy get out of control just clone him and throw the big piece out -after U have a rooted cut !-- We gonna have to swap some cuts this winter just to know we can do it !-- 

Rose she finally hit the wall this morning!
 I dosed with her with a big dose of caps then kept the pipe full till her eyes rolled back in her head !-- Put her to bed and haven't heard a peep !-- She was so tired she was getting flaky! -- Scared me !-- If that Nurse Larry is a girl you'll have a cut !--


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> I got a male and female blackberry snow lotus in veg.     Thinking of making some seeds while I have a pair.
> I'll be cloning her out in about 5 weeks for a run.  I'll send a her through bloom with another set and see how she does, then I'll send a while set of her through after that.     I'm fixing to need more jars in a few months.




I would YD, the BBSL is a gem if you find the right pheno. Good luck and green mojo....she will make you happy.


----------



## yarddog

hello kraven, good to see you. i hope you are almost caught up with the storm damage. once it got up here, we got an inch or so and it was gone. 
what pheno would i be looking for? i still have a few beans, do you think its a good idea to keep popping them until i find the right pheno? im not sure yet how i will collect pollen, i dont want a repeat of last harvest. i could have seeded out every cotton field in Georgia with all the seeds i ended up with.


----------



## Rosebud

Bummer YD on the seeds.

Good morning all, it is a wonderful rainy day here. Kraven, still thinking about ya.

Keef, female mojo..

Umbra, hi.


----------



## WeedHopper

How,,,dieeeeee


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Cane I got one of those Dawgs that is small and unsexed but sure looks like your's !-Long sativa leaves on a squat compact indica type plant !-- I can't wait to get some in a pipe !--  Been trying to get the grow tended today --Kinda neglected it for a few days !-- No problem! --It's  a weed !--
> Nick depends on which weed killer they used --but if there are some that survive and have mutations --U might want to clone it !-- Who knows !-- U only have to get lucky once !--



Keef, let me tell ya they wilted bad. The Purple Haze that I pulled out of the same hatch well I should say My Girl pulled out of the patch after I replanted it it is already showing signs of improvement. If she  I survived then I gotta figure out how to revert her back to veg so I can clones her.  

I have  4 healthy  Hippie Dawg.  Had 5, one fizzled out and died.   None of the 5 BUB x B.B popped.  I may start some more in a while but right now I have jeep troubles. 

Anyways, let's all have a pipe and celebrate the day! eace:


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose. Just popping in and out.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? -- 4:20 up in here !-- I'm there !--- Nick those seed may still be a little young to germ yet !-- Throw them in the fridge or freezer a couple weed then try it again !-- That hermie snuck up on Dog and at least Trips was a straight up fine young man !--But Mane did he get all up on the girls !-- So I got plenty seed but they may be a little young yet !-- That other stuff should be good to go !-- 
Dog next time I breed anything I want a refrigerator box or one of those grow  teepees !-- Bloom the male in the box and bring the girls to him !-- Then after a few days of slapping them around some -- I would mist spray the girl with water to kill any pollen and then put the girl back where she was !


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> hello kraven, good to see you. i hope you are almost caught up with the storm damage. once it got up here, we got an inch or so and it was gone.
> what pheno would i be looking for? i still have a few beans, do you think its a good idea to keep popping them until i find the right pheno? im not sure yet how i will collect pollen, i dont want a repeat of last harvest. i could have seeded out every cotton field in Georgia with all the seeds i ended up with.



hahahahaha it happens, I got seeded about two years ago, didn't realize it till it was too late. The BBSL I ran awhile ago after finding a good pheno that I liked had a nice pungent aroma, fuely, kinda funky, woodsy, sweet and a little citrus kinda thing going on. She also had tight inter-node spacing and seemed to lean more to the indica side, fatter leaves sort of a bushy squat looking plant with a very complex terrapin profile. Oh and she gets really frosty, almost a crust by the time she is done...took all mine to 68-72 days. She is potent with a very complex high....sorta stoned and ready to do stuff. I would just run the girl you got and take a cut before you flower her in case you like her. Peace 



Rosebud said:


> Kraven, still thinking about ya.



Thanks Rose, I worked from 7a till 6p today fixing and cleaning and cutting and stacking......it looks like nothing ever happened.


----------



## yarddog

Go boy go!   Kraven got it all tidy again.   You don't want me to post my yard.    Oh,,,.  It's horrible.     Parts bikes.    A boat.    I keep a couple dozen lawn mowers in the back, sell parts off em.     It's a regular redneck paradise round here.   
Kraven, the BBSL I have has tight spacing in veg, leaves, not sure yet.   Not really fat, but not long and thin either.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks YD, nothing wrong with a few extra mowers and bikes....would remind me of home  Sounds like it might be YD, you will know fosure in flower. Stretches about a week and a half and then stacks like a mad man, by week three you get a faint sweet smell then it just gets funky....but a different pheno could be altogether better. I look forward to hearing how things go with her.


----------



## oldfogey8

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...moke-weed-than-their-teenaged-kids/?tid=sm_fb


----------



## Keef

One man's junk is a goldmine to a country boy who knows how to use his hands and a few tools to take a concept and make it come to life !-- Like that 57 Chevy with that deep screaming roar when it was time !-- Back then U could still out run the man if U could !


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzdvQOXxRD4[/ame]


----------



## yarddog

Always liked that song, I imagine it's as true as a song could get.   
I had to put a cat outside this weekend.    He's three, never been outside, he is declawed.  He stopped using the litter box, vet checked him out and said he was healthy. All I want to do is bring him back in.   But I won't let my house be ruined over an animal.    It is hurting my orange cat, they was like Batman and Robin.    Inseparable for three years.   
The easy choice, and the right choice are rarely the same.


----------



## Kraven

Wow dog, that's really sad. Usually a behavior change has a specific reason. If the vet say's he is fine, there is still some reason why his behavior changed. Find that and the problem is solved. In the mean time I hope nothing happens to him, he has no way to defend himself outside w/o claws. Really sad to hear, hope the situation resolves quickly and your cat can come back inside. Who's idea was it to declaw the cat, or did you rescue a declawed cat? I have some very strong feelings about declawing personally, and having more than 2-3 cats most of my whole life I have come to understand their behavior much better. I can promise you the cat is not being spiteful.....it is not aimed at you....something is the not right, cats don't alter their toileting habits just randomly. I hope you are able to spot what caused the change soon. Peace


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, he has always been a bit wild.    He's pissed in my clothes if I take them off and leave them in the floor.   Wake up in the morning and bam. Urine smell.    He started marking the floors, I've seen him walk up and bust a squat and crap in the floor in front of me.    We keep the box clean and fresh.    I don't know, I hate it.    He's my buddy.  He was fixed at 5 months, so ive wondered if he was feeling his oats and got fixed too late.   I know a dog will keep a lot of his male habits if fixed after the balls drop.   He is super sketchy so if anyone has a chance outside it will be him.     I miss him though, and it bums me iut to see my orange cat so sad.     I know he lost a friend.  And I'm the one that made the decision, I feel like he knows I did it.  He may, cats are very smart.


----------



## Kraven

Dog I feel your pain brother, please forgive me I was not trying to be judgemental. I have struggled with this issue myself at times, what I was trying to convey, and it seems I didn't do it well, was that either the vet missed something or an external cause made him change. I was able to identify why my cat was doing it by mistake, I was up late and a coon was easing by the windows and looking in, freaked my cat out....I killed the coon and sure enough that "just" happened to be his issue. I would never disrespect you like that little brother, I know just how much you value the land, animals and families you touch. I sure hope I have not pissed you off on a Wednesday, Mondays...and Fridays I reserve for you ...lol


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks Kraven, that changed my morning coffee and bowl.  I am that guy.  Woke up to a missing baby.  I got what looks like a caterpillar and it ate one of the Hippie dawg.   Bastige... Just hope it's the only one.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC, Kraven, YD, Nick, and Keef. Interesting subject this morning. I don't have any cats, but I have dogs and they do some similar things for sure. I am struggling with my son's dog and my son and his gf. The dog was a stray. We have him the dog for about 1 1/2 years. I met the dog's previous owner a month or so ago. He was across the street and I had the dogs in the front yard. He talked and I told him I was sorry he lost his dog, but it's not his dog anymore. It was clear what had happened. The dog had house training issues and the previous owner beat the dog and then chained him to a tree outside and left him there. The dog escaped 8 times by biting thru his collar. I have been able to heal this dog with a lot of love and understanding. My son at 22 acts like he is 14. He is not a particularly responsible person. His gf is better than he is, but she too lacks responsibility. We had a big fight yesterday. Son and gf think they know everything, including everything about dogs. They keep all 3 dogs locked in their room all night. GF gets up lets the dogs out of her room and then takes a shower. Dogs can't wait until she decides to let them out. All 3 dogs are barking uncontrollably and wake me up. I wake up and gf is walking out the front door as she steps over the pile of dog sh*t. She just left for me to clean up. I threw her out of my house yesterday. My son is pissed at me, and his dog is shaking he is so upset. So....it happened again. Dog is totally freaked out. The gf is back in my house. She locked the dog in the plant room and he had no choice but to go in there. So I woke my son up at 6 am and handed him a bucket. Told him, she is gone and no going back.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

YD, I am sorry that is happening with your cats. I know you love them with your whole heart.  Years ago we had a cat that sprayed. He lived his life in the garage, had a heated bed out there and food.. The only thing i have learned is if you want to get rid of cat pee you have to paint the floor or the under flooring with enamel paint. 3 coats. not latex. 

St Nick that is horrible.

Kraven, your place looks like nothing ever happened. I know you worked very hard to make that happen.

I had a great surprise yesterday. A young man who is a grower was looking for a strain I had, WIFI. He had been looking for it for 2 years all over the west coast. The owner of the grow shop posted he wanted it and i told her i had it. She vetted him to me and I trust her.  So a wonderful tattood pierced guy came into my back yard.  He was so thankful to get a cut of a spray damaged, thrip damaged cut. He grows and doesn't smoke? WHAT?????WHY????
Anyway, he offered to pay and I told him to take some of my plant cuttings and clone them for me. So he did... it will take a loooong time for him to do it as they will have to root, reveg, etc. He took Harlequin.. and that nasty charlottes web that started all this mess. I so hope he can get them cloned.
He was such a professional in his exacto knife and all the cloning stuff he had with him. very engineer like.  Nice surprise, we won't be hanging, but it is nice to know a good grower in town.  And, he looked just like Ston-loc with out the beard. So that made me like him even more.  Fun day.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh jeez Umbra, that is all just rude. I get  ticked when mr rb goes potty before letting the dogs out. They can't wait.. that girl is an idiot I fear.   I am sorry you are going thru this. kids. young adults that act like kids.. and so many do now. I know that sounds old, but at that age I had a baby.... hope they don't have a baby and stay with you. You are a good dad Umbra. He  has been lucky.. Can ya kick a wall or something? I will smoke one with ya.


----------



## umbra

Rose, I am speechless. Yes we can burn one together.


----------



## yarddog

Wow, umbra you've got a full plate. 
Kraven, I understand what you said.   I am a hard person to offend.  I'd rather know the hard truth than a sugar coated lie.   
 It's about time to take the canoe out on the river.     I need a few hours to unwind.     I like to take my wife, but sometimes I'd rather a friend go.    I miss having a close friend, I've had a couple over the years.  
It's good to unwind with a friend and talk man stuff.  Lol


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Wow, umbra you've got a full plate.
> Kraven, I understand what you said.   I am a hard person to offend.  I'd rather know the hard truth than a sugar coated lie.
> It's about time to take the canoe out on the river.     I need a few hours to unwind.     I like to take my wife, but sometimes I'd rather a friend go.    I miss having a close friend, I've had a couple over the years.
> It's good to unwind with a friend and talk man stuff.  Lol


NCH has been my go to guy to talk about guy stuff. We all need someone we can just open up to.


----------



## yarddog

My dogs come first.   When my feet hit the ground, I left them out.   I learned with my first dog, it's more about the person learning what to do with a dog, than the other way around.


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> NCH has been my go to guy to talk about guy stuff. We all need someone we can just open up to.


I'm in-between at the moment, I don't get along with many people my age, older folks is who I grew up around.  I guess I just know how to act, and I dont put up with any **.  So most peeps my age are disqualified.   Lol


----------



## umbra

YD, it's a lot like growing in that you are learning to understand what the plant is telling you. Dogs do the same thing, they try to tell you what they need. It's a matter of understanding them.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Wow, umbra you've got a full plate.
> Kraven, I understand what you said.   I am a hard person to offend.  I'd rather know the hard truth than a sugar coated lie.
> It's about time to take the canoe out on the river.     I need a few hours to unwind.     I like to take my wife, but sometimes I'd rather a friend go.    I miss having a close friend, I've had a couple over the years.
> It's good to unwind with a friend and talk man stuff.  Lol



YD I aint too far from the gnat line myself.....maybe wetting a line or just a good paddle down a few creeks you wanna explore is up my ally. I'm like you, don't have many friends and the ones I do I can count on my left hand.


----------



## yarddog

That's it kraven.      If I can't count on a friend, they won't be a friend of mine very long.    I drop it all to help, and I expect the same in return.   I've heard that stronger minded folks tend to need less friends.     I can see that.    Lots of lone wolf's out there.   And Lord knows we've all seen the yuppies that travel in schools of people.    They are lost without help.


----------



## Rosebud

I just turned into an introvert 8 months ago... It is kinda nice.


----------



## umbra

My son has the day off and I ask him what he and his gf are going to do? It was just a question, ok. I'm trying to start some small talk to ease the tension. They tell me they are going hiking. They leave and then my son comes back. He forgot to get the application for an apt. he had looked at before his gf moved in to my house. I think looking for a place on their own is a mature thing to do, and lying about it to me a little weird. lol


----------



## yarddog

I was 24 when I got married and moved out.   Best thing I ever did.   My father and I fought like gamecocks.  And honestly it was more him than me.     I couldn't suggest anything without him getting his panties in a wad.  Lol.   No we get along great.   My grandma summed it up.   You can't have two males under a roof like that.   It's nature, same with dogs or any other animal.


----------



## oldfogey8

one plant taking over probably 12 square feet of garden. 

sorry for all the lousy stuff going on with some of you here. hope things improve for you folks. 

View attachment IMG_2159.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well isn't that a pretty site OF!  thanks for the beauty.


----------



## umbra

OF that looks like it's supposed to be there


----------



## St_Nick

Nice ole fogey,  Looks very very nice!   I Sympathize with you umbra but I got to admit,  I'm a believer in tough love.  And respect.   They don't respect me and my ways,  they gets to make their own way.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Nice ole fogey,  Looks very very nice!   I Sympathize with you umbra but I got to admit,  I'm a believer in tough love.  And respect.   They don't respect me and my ways,  they gets to make their own way.



Yep, I am the same. I want my son to find his way in life, just not at my expense.


----------



## umbra

so the rosin press arrived. I had to try it. Just as a basic setup I set the plates at 245*F and the timer at 10 seconds. I have a pressure gage attached to the bottle jack setup and used 2000 psi. WOW it came out pretty decent. I will have to take some pix and dial it in a bit.


----------



## St_Nick

I'm anxious to see.   I am a real fan of rosin  ( pressed bud ) but I don't get the best results with my tools.


----------



## St_Nick

Thought I would toss  a few shots up to do brighten up your day  ( or maybe mine?  ) Anyways,  here's to y'all.   :48: 

View attachment 20160907_183815.jpg


View attachment 20160907_183827.jpg


View attachment 20160907_183926.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

hey yarddog - i had a cat some years ago that started to mark inside on walls and what-not. what wound up working for us was we switched his food to a low ash food. the vet said the ash can sometimes irritate the urinary tract even if the urine isn't bloody. after we switched him, he was good. 

thanks everyone for the positive feedback on my cannabis bush. umbra - it does look like it is supposed to be there, doesn't it?


----------



## St_Nick

That last one is the three remaining Hippie Dawg.


----------



## yarddog

Fogey, I'll check and see what mine are eating.   It's diamond cat chow, supposed to be a good feed.   I'll look into the ash thing.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? -- 
Nick --I got plenty of those seed !-- I send U a whole bottle if U want !-- No need to save some --I got a finger -finger and a half in a baggie !-- Me and Dog gonna see if we can ship clones reliably this winter !-- Might have to Ship a clone to California !


----------



## oldfogey8

hey dog - i remember the vet had us buying food from her that was pretty expensive(i forget what it was might have been science diet) but buzzy stopped his non-sense in a matter of days. the food was a lot more dense and buzzy didn't have to eat as much so i don't think it was actually even that much more expensive. 

http://allthebestpetcare.com/urinary-problems-in-cats/

i think it was this stuff:

http://www.hillspet.com/en/us/products/pd-feline-cd-multicare-ocean-fish-dry


----------



## yarddog

Fogey, I noticed that when I swapped to diamond with both the dogs and cats.     It's the corn.    Corn is used as a filler, doesn't offer any nutritional value.


----------



## oldfogey8

i asked the mrs fogey this morning and it was science diet c/d. once he stopped peeing where he shouldn't i think we eventually transitioned to purina one urinary tract food. never had a problem after that. hope you find a solution that works.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Where's  my pipe ? -- Feel like I been rode hard and put up wet !-
- Lawdy !-- Ya'll just shoot up here amongst us !--Somebody got to have some relief !-- 
Pics Umbra ? -- U got to show us that thang !-- 
There's me pipe !--Be back later !--Good Day all !


----------



## bozzo420

dogs are smart. If my yorkie pooped in the house she got scolded and taken into the bathroom and told good girl. it did not take her long to learn that pooping in the bathroom was good. anywhere else she was a bad dog. Dogs want to be good. She always pooped in the bathroom on a throw rug. lots better than the carpet. every time she did that she got a pet and good girl.   I miss he a lot. she has been gone about 3 years now.


----------



## mrcane

Morning my friends...a beautiful day here in the North West...I see some Nurse Larry in my future...
        :48:.. 

View attachment 20160908_094921.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good morning one and all. Keef, been playing since I got up this morning. There are 2 ways to the extraction process that I have been able to research. 1 is with flowers or trim and the other is with hash or kief. I need some special supplies to do the hash extraction, so I've been working on the trim extraction. I press the trim with a hash press to form a puck. Then a put the puck in parchment paper. I have the temperature set at 245*F. I have the timer set at 10 seconds. Been keeping the pressure around 1,000 psi. Pucks weigh about 0.8 g each. I pressed 12 pucks and the rosin weighed in at 0.7g. That's not too bad. Pix are coming. Need to test the rosin, lol.


----------



## mrcane

Sounds nice Umbra...
A little dab will do ya....lol


----------



## Kraven

Grumble.........PM......and then veg was gone! Damn it!


----------



## yarddog

You lost your veg Kraven???


----------



## oldfogey8

i think i may have waaaaaaaaay too much budage after i harvest my outdoor plant. what was i thinking? i thought i'd be able to keep this one plant small. she is being difficult and taking over the garden. my sons laugh at me. i know it is a problem most people would love to have. i am not sure if this is a thing already but i have an idea: 

a cannabis bank. 

you take the stuff you wont be consuming anytime soon to the bank and you deposit it.

other people make withdrawls of your deposit kind of on credit while they are in the process of producing their own. 

when they harvest, they 'pay off' their loan with some of theirs. 

then when i need a loan, i can head to the bank. i think i would be laugh all the way FROM the bank...

or maybe i had a bit too much brownie this afternoon. probably...


----------



## Rosebud

I know a person who bury's pounds in her back yard... Not me but it is a real thing OF..


----------



## yarddog

I got a couple gallons of nutes today.    I opened the box and pulled out the jugs, ole orange dragon slide right in.     He lives boxes as much as I love the boxes contents.   Oddly he does get tired of a box, stops using it until we get a new one.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> You lost your veg Kraven???



Yea....damn storm. It's a long story but for all intents and purposes yes. I had to destroy some very hard to get genetics, some may not be replaceable. So there is no veg...... it was all destroyed this morning. For the first time in a long time I dropped 24 beans. They are a cross I tested for a breeder and got to name. 

This just interrupts the flow of medicine, and may degrade the overall quality. Hard pill to swallow, storm just keeps on destroying things. I have managed to source some back ups, so all is not lost hopefully.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I know a person who bury's pounds in her back yard... Not me but it is a real thing OF..


Yes my friend Boner in Mendocino County does the same thing. They bury it if it doesn't sell in a week or 2, so they aren't over their recommendation. They bury money too.


----------



## Keef

I hate when that happens Kraven !-- Not being a funny man either !--That  Sucks !--


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> I got a couple gallons of nutes today.    I opened the box and pulled out the jugs, ole orange dragon slide right in.     He lives boxes as much as I love the boxes contents.   Oddly he does get tired of a box, stops using it until we get a new one.



So no jack in the box,,,its,,,,cat in a box,,lol


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> I got a couple gallons of nutes today.



I have three that do the same thing, if they are outside and I want them I put a box outside the door and wait, it takes less than 5 mins and someone is in the box lol.


----------



## yarddog

Something about a box.   Cats can't resist them.   Jump in, sit down and look around.      It's funny.   
I don't want to keep bringing up the bad, are you going to be able to get some of the old hippies strains back??


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Something about a box.   Cats can't resist them.   Jump in, sit down and look around.      It's funny.
> I don't want to keep bringing up the bad, are you going to be able to get some of the old hippies strains back??



Yea, I have found most of what was lost, there are a few things that simply don't exist anymore....and then I would get a text, so yea for the most part I'm good to go, just about a 1 month setback and if thats all this storm costs me then I'm happy. Peace


----------



## bozzo420

a friend of mine has never had a bank account. Retired teacher. He hordes guns and ammo ,but never shoots any. Goes hunting with me with no gun. lol I told him we are all bringing metal detectors to his wake. lol
my freebee from herbies sucked this year. Humbolt Diesel was just starting to bud. would not be done till mid November. So when the PM showed up it was gone in 60 seconds.
it was shading the other 3 because it was in the southeast corner of the greenhouse and was starving the other 3 of sunlight. the sensi skunks will be done by late September . Fine early finisher. outdoors in the rain and fine so far.


----------



## bozzo420

umbra, how do  they package what they bury? I was thinking of vacuum sealer and a plastic pipe with screw caps.  My friend above has some guns buried in them pipes.   
I tried vacuum sealing some, but it reminded me to much of brick weed. lol I was having flashbacks .


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, it's been a while as I've been on a ship in those flooded areas of Beaumont & others trying to find a way out!


----------



## DirtyDiana

These giraffes bring back so many  memories!
Tru dat- man in black!
Did I leave anything out boys? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1473363113655.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1471469839043.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1471322801859.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Missed you all terribly , but the tears won't stop flowing & I feel so totally useless. I'll find my way back. Would I lose my job again just to be holding his hand as he left this world?  Yes, yes, yes!!!!   I'll never get those last moments with him ever again. Jobs are every where.  I love you Rex with all my heart & soul.


----------



## oldfogey8

i like flowers... 

View attachment IMG_2166.jpg


----------



## Kraven

DD, I'm very sorry for your loss. It's always hardest on us who see it most regularly.....especially when it is a loved one and we know really what they are going through. Words are never enough in a time like this, but know each of us has you and your family on our minds, and we all will be here when you need us. Peace


U2 Keef


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> umbra, how do  they package what they bury? I was thinking of vacuum sealer and a plastic pipe with screw caps.  My friend above has some guns buried in them pipes.
> I tried vacuum sealing some, but it reminded me to much of brick weed. lol I was having flashbacks .


The weed they do vacuum seal in bags and then into a blue plastic 55 gal drums. We opened 1 of their vacuum sealed bags and it popped open and came back without much effort. The money is also vacuum sealed and put in 6" pvc with the end caps.


----------



## Rosebud

Good friday morning from thrip central.

Kraven, I know the feeling of losing genetics, it is heart breaking, but then, people rally and send you stuff and you may end up better than before. Love ya kid. You have to be exhausted mentally and emotionally.

DD, Yes, it was the right choice and you are paying for it now. I think the whole thing about this world is love.. you were there for him. Let me know if you want to talk or anything I can do.  Grieve well my sweet friend. And rest.

My puppy comes Sunday, wanna see him?  Here is his personality test being done. Please know I have 3 rescue animals.  https://youtu.be/3n-Goj7exGU


----------



## oldfogey8

puppies need homes too... good looking pup, rose.


----------



## Rosebud

I am so excited to see him  OF... He is my deceased dogs half brother.. Thirteen year old frozen semen made 9 puppies... So excited to have a bit of my old dog back.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging my old a** around this morning !-- Got pharming to do !-- Got a complicated double flip bout to happen !-- Flipping veg to bloom --moving old veg to new location where I juggle stuff until harvest and have the next group ready by then !-- It all works well on paper but some times  the actual  doing it  is a little harder !-- 
Kraven sometimes fate pushes us in a new direction with the assistance a natural disaster !-- Just keep your eyes open to the new !--


----------



## Keef

I know ya'll call it "LST" --but I have to show U how to do the "Texas Tie Down"! -- Ya'll got fancy stuff like --SOG ( Sea of Green ) and SCROG  ( Screen of Green ) -- I use the BOG method !-- (Box of Green )! -- I know it's true cause I made it up myself !---I taught myself to get high too !- Wanna learn ?


----------



## Keef

Texas Tie down on a BOG !-- 

Is it time to make the donuts yet ?-- Blueberry donuts or muffins ? 

View attachment 20160909_142104.jpg


View attachment 20160909_142243.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good Keef.


----------



## Keef

Same old stuff Rose !-- I was thinking those in bloom look exactly like the one plants I grew last month or last year --It' s all the same plant !-- 
People say they got a got yield from a plant and I think -
-Which time ? 
That box on the left that is tied down is 2 different phenos of Nurse Larry !-- One will be a girl!


----------



## umbra

So here is the rosin tech setup. Bottle jack with heated plates on the top and the bottom. Digital readout and alarm on top. Pressure gage attached to bottle jack. Doing the flowers/ trim setup by pressing it into a puck. 

View attachment IMG_0658.JPG


View attachment IMG_0659.JPG


View attachment IMG_0660.JPG


View attachment IMG_0661.JPG


View attachment IMG_0662.JPG


----------



## Keef

Cool Umbra !-- Could U probably then take the pucks and do an alcohol wash and get the last bit of goodies out of it as RSO ? -- Does the heat burn the terepenes off ?-- Ya'll got to teach me this stuff !-- Should I have to come up out the belly of the beast with " contraband " ---I want it concentrated into a desire able product !-- There's  gonna be several states voting on mmj in November  !-- More markets mean more market !-- Does it become legal once I get it to them states ? -- Umbra be pushing me !-- Yeah I'm after that Simply "C" Super Critical hash oil extractor and it could get here sooner rather that later !-- I've been studying it and soon I'm thinking! -- D.D. need to release me from that promise not to move weed anymore !--


----------



## Kraven

Today a year ago my mother passed, first time I have been to her grave since we laid her to rest, today has been tough and I would give anything I have to give freely.... just to hear her tell me she loves me just one more time.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I wish I had some words that when put together right could ease your pain !-- 
Cuz them words don't exist !-- The month of dread  has not been kind this year either ! -- 
Hippie told me one time that the price of life is that we have to bury our dead !-- It's  cold -brutal -painful and I hate him for pointing out that truth to me !-- I don't hate him it's just one of those truths that will always be with me !

Umbra -- U have seen those science classes where they grow salt crystals ? -- U  can  figure it out from there !--- Might better do a little light reading about recrystallization using solvent pairs !---


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Keef.......sounds like your headed in the right direction to get THC to build big enough crystal structures that your able to work with it.....solvent pairing is indeed the key.


----------



## Kraven

Rose, thank you....been a tough spot last few days, bad storm, lost a crop, year anniversary of mom's death. These shoulders are wide and my back is strong, but this is quickly becoming a much heavier load than I anticipated.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> So here is the rosin tech setup. Bottle jack with heated plates on the top and the bottom. Digital readout and alarm on top. Pressure gage attached to bottle jack. Doing the flowers/ trim setup by pressing it into a puck.



Looks good Umbra, what kind of a return are you getting....or have you progressed that far. Trick is to get the longest hardest press you can without vaping off the goodies. I'm sure it will only take you a short time to get dialed in, stoked for you man.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'm not much interested taking concentration any further than CO2 extracted hash oil !-- 70 + THC is plenty potent for e-cig cartridges !-- but Umbra got something up his sleeve and I'm gonna help him with it if I can !-- I can take it from plant to prepackaged hash oil cartridge !-- Just need my trick pony with it's unique desireable terepene profile and the rest is just pharming !


----------



## Keef

Read this morning about farmers burying weed in bug out tubes !-- Sometimes things aren't what they seem !- U got a surplus of fine weed ? --Why not age that stuff underground for a year and a half or so until it reaches it's peak !-- Be worth more then than now ?


----------



## Keef

I'm in an abusive relationship with life !-- It keeps beating me down and I'm too cowardly to end it !-- Quote by the smartest man in the world --Homer Simpson !


----------



## umbra

From what I have been able to research, the rosin tech is over the 70% mark. It is straight up shatter. Actually the best I've tested for terpene and flavor profile preservation. I have not done the dry sift/kief extraction yet with the screen tea bag setup, but I am stoked about it. Been practicing on the King Louie trim, going to try some of the cherry limeade trim.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Looks good Umbra, what kind of a return are you getting....or have you progressed that far. Trick is to get the longest hardest press you can without vaping off the goodies. I'm sure it will only take you a short time to get dialed in, stoked for you man.


 So far from straight trim it's about 7.5%. I haven't tried doing hash yet. That I would expect closer to 75%.


----------



## umbra

Installed an air cooled DE gavita...OMG!!!!!! makes 1000 HPS look like a flashlight, lol. Removed 2 HPS for the 1 DE. Game changer, seriously. I think I can run 4 DE instead of 8 HPS and grow better bud. Question is whether the mini split can keep everything cool enough.


----------



## Keef

So Umbra U plan to shake the trichs out with your handy dry ice sonic hash machine then put the rosin technique on the hash ?-- I might have to chase some down and take her for a test drive !-- It took awhile studying that Simply "C" to see the trick to production !-- It has a 90 run time on a one ounce load !-- Take a long time to run !--Then they mention in the small print that most THC will be extracted in the first 15 minutes !-- So run it for 15 minutes and reload ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> So Umbra U plan to shake the trichs out with your handy dry ice sonic hash machine then put the rosin technique on the hash ?-- I might have to chase some down and take her for a test drive !-- It took awhile studying that Simply "C" to see the trick to production !-- It has a 90 run time on a one ounce load !-- Take a long time to run !--Then they mention in the small print that most THC will be extracted in the first 15 minutes !-- So run it for 15 minutes and reload ?



Yes that is exactly the plan. Low tech perhaps, but effective. The new light requires safety eye wear to go in there. Way too bright.


----------



## umbra

Total cost:

Bubble bowls                     $200
rosin tech                         $495
hash press                          $25
screen bags   45micron  [email protected] $30
dry ice                                 $1.79/lb
parchment paper        pck @ $25


----------



## Keef

How many times have I read that there is more that one path to the dank ? -- Work it Umbra !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 5:25 --Rosie the robot vacuum decided to clean the living room !-- Everything worked the way it should but I ain't happy !-- Rosie came on and the pack set off the intruder alarm !-- They had it treed about the time I cleared the bed and attacked the door !-- Beat the hell out of the door and wall !-- I'm up and wide awake might as well wake and bake !-- I was surprised I still got some moves for and old guy !-- Oh!--I'm gonna need an ice pack for that !


----------



## Rosebud

Never a dull moment at your house keef. 

Kraven, your mom loves you forever. 

Interesting rosin and light Umbra...very cool. 

Our new puppy comes tomorrow... I live in thirp hell. So the puppy will be a nice distraction.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, your mom loves you forever.



Thank you Rose.

Whelp, my fears realized this am, I spotted a small bit of PM on the whole grow. I will get a few flowers through till harvest in a week or two with a little love and some Sodium Bicarb in soapy water spray. Veg has already been destroyed....not gonna spray them with Eagle 20, just gonna start fresh. Once they get it, they got it and it only takes the right stressors and bam you got it in flower where your choices are limited.

It's never more than a pencil eraser sized spot, but it is PM none the less...I hate PM....Hurricane damage keeps rolling in....need my meds...refuse to support the cartels. 

Kraven is gonna be one sick puppy for a bit till things get sorted out. Once everything is out of the grow space it will get a good dose of bleach and H202, and then a final misting of Eagle 20...give that a few days to clear and then will reload and start fresh.

Rinse and repeat has been the theme this summer.....gonna try again to get myself up and running again. Peace


----------



## bozzo420

10/1 vinegar and water is what I have used works as good as anything else .sorry Kraven. 
Sorry Rosebud.  Hoped your bugs were gone.


----------



## Keef

This day has been a total waste !-- My neck is stiff and sore !--Front been moving thru and my face ain't happy !-- 
We bug free right now and my sympathy goes out to those fighting the bug wars !--The bugs will be back !--There is no winning the war and never have them again !-- If U grow cannabis  and ain't had bugs --U just haven't had them yet !


----------



## Kraven

Finally a bit of good news. Seems I will get a little help from my friend....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POaaw_x7gvQ[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

I love that song and I love your friend that is helping you out. Lets face it, pot growers are pretty much nice folks.


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am, sometime's we just need a lil help from our friends....Peace


----------



## Kraven

Hrmmmmm looks like 2 storms are queuing up for a run at us through the gulf next week again, this simply cannot come to pass....we need a little break please.

Sorry, my minor was in meteorology....I love the weather, and up till Katrina I was an active storm chaser.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yc7nJQ_mXw[/ame]


----------



## DirtyDiana

13 year veteran, severed during Desert Storm. He was kind, compassionate,  loving. & funny as hell!  Will love & miss you for all my remaining days. 

View attachment 20160907_154632.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, of course, let's not forget that horrific day in our history 15 years ago............  seemed so surreal as it played out on the TV all those years ago-- like time just stood still. Heartbreaking indeed!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. hope yall have been well. just chugging along over here. took the wife to see deana carter friday night, and last night we saw vallejo, and tonic. was supposed to see the gin blossoms but the bottom fell out and the wife and grandson don't want to melt. did manage to start on the shop so i hope to have a new grow room in a bit. oh my test came back good as well. you folks have a great day.


----------



## Rosebud

Great news giggy.  I am happy for you.

DD, i have been thinking of you daily. You are such a beautiful soul and I love you. Your kindness and hard work for Rex was perfect. He knew you loved him. Peace to you and your sister. 


Kraven, i know the one year anniversary of your mom's death is so hard. If you listen can you hear her? I heard my mom for a long time, i don't anymore, but I know what she would say in any situation so that helps me. I hope you have that. It won't always be this hard. You have had way too much death in your young life.  Please know we care about you.

MY PUPPY COMES TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## Keef

Happy for U Rose !-- The pets they love us unconditionally! -- 
The memories are a little much for me today !-- I been crying some !-- I be around !--
Sorry !!


----------



## Keef

Need to get my act together !-- I have a cousin I grew up with that's  coming for a visit this afternoon !-- Timing might not be perfect but it will be good to see him again !--His state will be voting on an mmj bill and he wants a refresher course on growing !-- Last time he was at one of my grows was in the mid 70's !
Things have changed a lot since then ! -- I don't know how D.D. is still going !-- Men are not the strongest of the sexes! -- I'm pretty much done and she's  trying to take care of me !--


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven,  glad to hear about the help, Keef you better tame that robot before it gets the best of you.  Rose,  you are going to love the new puppy.  Are you sure there is no ice in his blood?!


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  why do the squeezings  look so dark?  My experience is with stuff that looks more like honey, maybe just a little green.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, i know the one year anniversary of your mom's death is so hard. If you listen can you hear her? I heard my mom for a long time, i don't anymore, but I know what she would say in any situation so that helps me. I hope you have that. It won't always be this hard. You have had way too much death in your young life.  Please know we care about you.



Thank you Rose, my life has had its share of ups and downs. Just learn to roll with the punches. Finally after 25 years I enrolled in PTSD therapy (VA paid for it) and this program is really working. It has been 4 months now since we started, but I am beginning to see life in new and exciting ways....and some of the symptoms have been far less intrusive in my life. The program takes 12 months and month three and four I was told were the worst....well it was then I had a hurricane and then the anniversary of moms death...so things have been stacking on me for a few weeks. The one thing that freaks me out, no matter how hard I try to remember, I cant seem remember my moms voice, I know it was soothing, and practical...heck sometimes stern...I just can't recall the timbre of her voice. She is buried in the old family cemetery, it's off deep in the wood on our lands.....me and GOD had a long.... loud... conversation.....it was the first time I have been back since we laid her to rest.....it is real now. I have said too much already, it is nice to be able to just talk with friends sometimes....thank you.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you have us and we are glad to have you. Honesty.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, a year.   I am thinking of you, I dread the day I loose my mom.     
Well, after 7 years of service I am retiring my favorite pair of shorts.    I would risk a public indecency ticket if I kept wearing them.   Nice thunderstorms coming through.    I live a nice storm.   
Hard to believe been 15 years.      I remember trying to go to sleep that night, so much on my young mind.  
My bloom cabinet is stinky as a mofo.  Should be taking one down in a few days.   Just touching the 9 week mark Wednesday.    This bpu seems to go  weeks, maybe a few days later.


----------



## Rosebud

Did i show you guys the video of the puppy being personality tested...Wilson will be her in 2 hours...I can't quit watching him.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, I'm happy for you.      With this pitbull, I was so happy when she was old enough to stay outside.    I love puppies, but they can be horrible!!


----------



## Kraven

Sooo show us a picture of the puppy


----------



## Keef

I'm so glad I still have my hearing and a mostly right mind !---


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- U know what time it is !-- We Waking and Baking or what ?


----------



## St_Nick

I'm all for the Bake!  'Morning,  everyone.   I'm gonna pop some beans today.   Keef, any suggestions?


----------



## St_Nick

Here are the Hippie Dawg I dropped the other day.  I guess they are about a week in dirt. Squat little buggers, huh? 

View attachment 20160912_110928.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Here I've been sitting since 1100 waking & baking, crying like a baby thinking of my cousin & so many others in my family that I've lost.  Rose,  what you said to Kraven was beautiful & poignant.  I've heard Rex call out to me in my dreams so he can tell me something funny! Wakes me straight up-- done sleeping!  Guess that's what dogs are for-- comfort ! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467756662510.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick --Cane has some growing in his grow journal !--Watch for hermies and males !-- Yard dog had one hermie !--Good looking plant !-- Looks like a sativa and grows like an indica !


----------



## yarddog

I have a dawg about that size too, I'll keep a sharp lookout for the ole Hermie.    Rolling the dice for a girl this time.     Odds are 10-1.   Lol.  Not quite that bad, but close.


----------



## Keef

I just moved 2 Nurse Larry to bloom and I got one of them Dawgs need to be sexed soon too !


----------



## umbra

so I may have a job...lol. we are in negotiations. they didn't even bat an eye lid when they asked how much it would take to bring me on board. could be exciting


----------



## Keef

Umbra can I guess where the job offer came from ? -- It's grow weed ?


----------



## yarddog

Ok, so rose gold her new puppy and we ain't seen her any!      Lol she's got her hands full I'm sure.    
Well my neighbor got me started drinking Heineken, this natural light just ain't cutting it anymore.      Like dank weed, my taste for beer has improved.   I've been super jittery today, I dropped and broke my phone, I dropped and broke a piece of my favorite helmet.     I feel like I'm running 110% throttle.    Like when you run down a hill and your legs can't carry you fast enough.  Time to slow down with a cold beer and a bowl of pineapple express.     I bought some glass screen per kraven recommendation.     I like a screen, but I hate when you find your metal screen has disappeared.     Sketchy. Makes me think I inhaled the rusted pieces.      Me no like metal screens.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra can I guess where the job offer came from ? -- It's grow weed ?



No nothing to do with weed. An Asian consumer electronics company wants to get into the medical imaging business. They have chosen to use distributors to sell and service the equipment. The California distributor does more film processors and film viewing equipment. Which is a dead field with the advent of digital images. They have no background in DICOM or PACS, or CT or MR for that matter. They have no service personnel trained on any of these products and no one with a strong enough background to get things up and running. Apparently, not that big of a sales team either. Talk about ground floor start up. But the possibilities are real.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Ok, so rose gold her new puppy and we ain't seen her any!      Lol she's got her hands full I'm sure.
> Well my neighbor got me started drinking Heineken, this natural light just ain't cutting it anymore.      Like dank weed, my taste for beer has improved.   I've been super jittery today, I dropped and broke my phone, I dropped and broke a piece of my favorite helmet.     I feel like I'm running 110% throttle.    Like when you run down a hill and your legs can't carry you fast enough.  Time to slow down with a cold beer and a bowl of pineapple express.     I bought some glass screen per kraven recommendation.     I like a screen, but I hate when you find your metal screen has disappeared.     Sketchy. Makes me think I inhaled the rusted pieces.      Me no like metal screens.


I am a home brewer and know more head brewers than I know breeders...and I know a lot of breeders.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Thank you Rose, my life has had its share of ups and downs. Just learn to roll with the punches. Finally after 25 years I enrolled in PTSD therapy (VA paid for it) and this program is really working. It has been 4 months now since we started, but I am beginning to see life in new and exciting ways....and some of the symptoms have been far less intrusive in my life. The program takes 12 months and month three and four I was told were the worst....well it was then I had a hurricane and then the anniversary of moms death...so things have been stacking on me for a few weeks. The one thing that freaks me out, no matter how hard I try to remember, I cant seem remember my moms voice, I know it was soothing, and practical...heck sometimes stern...I just can't recall the timbre of her voice. She is buried in the old family cemetery, it's off deep in the wood on our lands.....me and GOD had a long.... loud... conversation.....it was the first time I have been back since we laid her to rest.....it is real now. I have said too much already, it is nice to be able to just talk with friends sometimes....thank you.


brother i came by to say hello to everybody and the first post i see is yours. i know how you feel about your mom as it is almost a year for my dad too. i to find it getting to me as well, i hope everything works out for you. peace brother.


----------



## giggy

hello everybody, hope all are well.


----------



## Kraven

evnin' giggy....whatcha smokin. I dug into the slayer so couch lock is engaged.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> evnin' giggy....whatcha smokin. I dug into the slayer so couch lock is engaged.



i be hitting on some early northern lights. don't have nothing in flower at the moment. i believe i finally won over the borg, plants look like hell but they are still alive. been looking at some stuff called onyx spider mite killer. i haven't made up my mind i'm still researching but i need to. here's a link. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E1VV0KC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## St_Nick

Good evening folks.  Kraven,  giggy,  I been working on some bubblegum all day.  Settled well into my couch and watching an old Conan movie. :vapleaf::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

I just ordered more predator mites and smoking on some of NCH's chem 91.


----------



## Keef

Sharing some of that California Love with D.D. and my Cuz !-- I think his eyes just rolled up !-- D.D. seems to be getting better slowly !-- She gets better --I get better !-- Took down some BPU-X-B.B.  today !- Still wet but  I like the weight !-- 
Umbra I thought maybe NCH brought U in to his little venture !-- He should !-- I hope the job works for U if that's  what U want !


----------



## umbra

Thank you Keef. I want to survive. I want to grow. Not sure if I can make a living growing. It's a great part time job and the best hobby ever, but to get big enough to be self supporting is a tough gig. 1 little hiccup and no food or electricity. That's a hard life. Maybe if were old enough to collect SS I could make it work, but right now I need a little more security.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, we need to get together on that BPU-x-BB one day.  I'd like to compare it with the bpu mixed that I have. 
Tended to my grow tonight.     I think I'll take a bpu tomorrow.   Lord knows I could use the space.   The others will fill in the space soon.    
Umbra, I have a potluck on about week 5 flower.    Very tall, I ha e about a half dozen main cola's.   Not bulky, slender buds.    I can pick up the faintest scent.    I want to say, floral??    Not sure yet.   I know what you mean about the greatest hobby ever.     
I definitely have a male and female blackberry snow lotus, I see seeds in my future.  Might as well make some while I can.   It will add a little weight to Green Santa's sack of goodies too.


----------



## Keef

Dog I think this winter we maybe swap some cuts ? -- I still have a BlackBerry Snow Lotus but it could be a male !--Be nice to have a girl !-
- I got stuff and things !--


----------



## Keef

I have 2-3  BPU-X-B.B. that survived my Zombie Juice that have my attention !-If I haven't already I'll have something very soon -- I just need Da One !--


----------



## yarddog

Yo keef, so you only ended up with a male and lotus??   No more seed?     I'm sure Santa could swing a cut by. I need to step up my cloning game.      Not having a good go this time.    Trying dirt now.. I got to get some clones rooted and growing for the next rotation.


----------



## yarddog

Another male dawg.     Too bad the male isn't what we want, I'd have a full grow.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone &#9786; Sorry to hear about the male yarddog.  I started 7 blueberry today and have 3 dawg about ready to go into pots.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
Dog I got 2 BBSL up but one is stunted but I got 2 more seed !--- I got also got a couple feminized plants I'll be cloning real soon !-- Why don't we talk about it in a couple more weeks !

Hey Nick those seed marked blueberry are none other than Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  -- D.D. made me the labels and we call it the blueberry !-- But they straight up BPU-X-B.B. !--F-2 seed


----------



## Keef

Forgot !

Dog I got plenty more of those BPU-X-B.B.  seed !-- When I made those F-2 -- My boy Trips got loose !--Made more seed than I wanted !-- That was back when that Hermie got U !


----------



## umbra

I liked the double ended setup enough I bought 3 more. The AC DE hoods are on order. Transplanting today. I was planning on driving to LA tomorrow and now plans have changed. 1 of my sisters is coming out to go to the Monterey Jazz Festival this weekend, so she is coming early to see me. Lots to do between now and then.


----------



## yarddog

Keef I still have a bunch of the bpu mixed.     I guess I should start popping them and see if I can come up with w different girl.     Might find a girl with a different momma


----------



## Rosebud

Well..... Mr Wilson



View attachment DSCF4426.jpg​


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Dog !-- I gave all those seed away without saving any after I got that BPU-X-B.B. boy and girl  !
I got  a Master Kush and Moby D-i-c-k  feminized I'll start cloning soon and I got a couple of Rose's Nurse Larry I'm sexing now !-- 
Umbra I think going out there trying to break into an established market is tough !-- Kinda why I decided to stay here !-- If I get in on the ground floor it maybe a little easier making a living growing !--  but--I got no problem with the "Grey Area" --I know I can set up a couple dealers --I've done it before !-- When I get that CO2 extractor I will begging and buying anything I can lay hands on !-- I gots a plan !--


----------



## Keef

Somebody is in love !--He gonna bring U great joy Rose !--I'm so happy for U !
Company just left and me and D.D. gonna get really lit !-- Took a bunch of caps and packed a pipe !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Keef, he is a doll, with very sharp teeth.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, cute pup.       That's a standard right?


----------



## Keef

We got to find Umbra a prohibition state buyer !-- I want to see him succeed out there !-- 
Umbra if U get that job an the urge --I send U some Zombie Juice !-- Just a matter of numbers! --Exclusive control of a monster ? -- We both know that where it's at ? -- I can't breed with the big boys but they can't do what I can either !-- I get this down ? --- I supercharger the best genetics I can lay hands on !-- I've got the time and knowledge so I'm going into the unknown after something unusual and highly desirable!


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Dog I think this winter we maybe swap some cuts ? -- I still have a BlackBerry Snow Lotus but it could be a male !--Be nice to have a girl !-
> - I got stuff and things !--


keef if it is a male save me some pollen.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes YD, but a very tiny one so far. I think he will be small which is ok. I have had 100 pound standard and a 45 pound one.. I think he will be in the 40's, he has very light bones.. He is so sweet i can't stand it. The other dogs aren't too happy.


----------



## Keef

I had to make sure my Cuz didn't leave with my littlest boy puppy !-- D.D. tried to give my dog away !-- I told her --I'm crazy !-- I will cut U up if U give my dog away !- Better not ! 

Giggy -- U talking about that Blackberry Snow Lotus from Kraven ? -- I still got 2 seed if one of these is a girl !-- I think Dog gonna breed some seed !-- I'll keep an eye out anyway !- When I sex them if I get a boy I can pull him back into veg or just take a cut !-- We'll be in touch !

Where's  Cane ?


----------



## Rosebud

I miss cane and too wonder how he is.


----------



## Keef

Rose he said he needed to take a break !-- U know how it is half of us is crazy and the other half is CRAZY !-- I bet he'll be around soon enough !-- I'm excited to see what kind of harvest he gets ! 
I saw O.F. down there !-- What happened to the house hunting?


----------



## Keef

Rose what did U do to this Nurse Larry ? -- Less than 2 full days in bloom and I have 2 girls !--2 different phenos too !-- No doubt !


----------



## St_Nick

Just got an email suggesting I check out a new strain called strawberry satori. Had to look it up but wow.I'm impressed. Now where to get some beans.


----------



## Keef

I think Rose or someone grew Satori --they seem to like it !


----------



## Keef

Nick see if it is listed at Seedfinders.com --If they have it listed they'll tell U where to get it !


----------



## Rosebud

LOVE satori, easy to grow, takes less food than most strains. Hardy, wonderful structure...

Let me find a pic. harvest in 64 days from flip.. View attachment satori at harvest.JPG


Keef, here is a pic of two medicine womans..(lol) [/ATTACH]


----------



## Keef

I'm so excited Rose !-- The one with the shorter internodes spaces is my favorite but I'll clone them both and let them run !-- Love the plant structure !-- I ain't turning loose of either till they been in the pipe !- They will be the right age when I get back to my Zombie Juice treatments !-- U know I gotta do it ?-- 

-- I almost got some of that Satori seed once !- Looks tasty !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I had to make sure my Cuz didn't leave with my littlest boy puppy !-- D.D. tried to give my dog away !-- I told her --I'm crazy !-- I will cut U up if U give my dog away !- Better not !
> 
> Giggy -- U talking about that Blackberry Snow Lotus from Kraven ? -- I still got 2 seed if one of these is a girl !-- I think Dog gonna breed some seed !-- I'll keep an eye out anyway !- When I sex them if I get a boy I can pull him back into veg or just take a cut !-- We'll be in touch !
> 
> Where's  Cane ?


yes i think i talked to dog about some beans if it works out. i still have two female g13's and two beans left. i got to make sure i won the war. the plants in my veg box look ok and seem to be healing but the ones in my flower box (in veg) look like hell. i may end up loosing them. i need to breed them 13's and get some beans for the green fat man. i know them 13's are hard to clone as i haven't got a living clone from them yet.


----------



## yarddog

giggy, you will certainly have some seeds from the bbsl when i make seeds. i need to figure out how i am going to flower the male to pollinate. i really dont want a room full of seeds again. that is a nightmare.       rose, my grandmother had a small poodle, graphite colored. name was smokey joe. he was a sport.    hes been gone now for 20 years. i still say hi when i am near his stone. dogs are wonderful, and horrible at the same time.    
well, you guys may see less of me now, i cracked my smartphone screen and its acting stoopid. i have finished up my contract and will be swapping to prepaid. i am sick and tired of these dang phones.    i want to talk, and text. i wont be getting a plan with data, so it will be work and home computer for me now. i am a little excited, i am adhd to the max, and as much info thats available to me on my phone, i find myself wasting precious time on it. i am old school, and i miss the days when folks looked around them, maybe spoke a few works to a stranger in passing. now everyone has their heads down, fingers glued to their precious.


----------



## St_Nick

Wanna know how to get more girls?   Use pink  solo cups.

:headbang2::smoke1: 

View attachment 20160913_162958.jpg


----------



## umbra

rotflmao


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, that's where I found the review but no seeds at the moment.  I just had to mention it.  Going to add it to the wish list for later.


----------



## Keef

Giggy that's  one of the reasons I want to learn to ship fresh cuts !- If we had the skill U could send me a couple cuts to see if I could clone them !-- I usually can find a couple empty grow spots !-- 

The deal is done !-- I get the spare room soon !-- 20 box light /combos --5 at time !-- Not going all out Outlaw ---but we gonna push the envelope some !-- I want some inventory on hand should the law ever change !-- I just process it and put it up !--Just in case !--


----------



## oldfogey8

Hey Keef - you make cannabis caps I think. Do you decarboxylate the plant matter first? I have read that is the way people do it but I have seen differing opinions on the temperature used. Also is it best to grind then decarboxylate or decarboxylate and grind? I have an outdoor plant that is going to overwhelm my stash and I am thinking of making caps and freezing for long term storage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## umbra

either will work


----------



## Keef

Yup !-- I see people use different Temps too !-- Seems like anything from 240 --270 degrees for 30 minutes !--
If U grow cannabis  ( I want to quit calling it a weed )-- and don't eat it regularly U should be ashamed !-- That's  where the best benefits !-- It don't matter if it is a concentare or not !--I went thru the whole circle from making cannabis oil and putting it into caps to just packing caps full of decarbed trim and chase it with a little oil or food !-- Let my belly do the extraction !

What up Umbra ? --


----------



## Kraven

Wow Rose, he's a smart looking puppy...the girls look pro too.....look at what the ol hippy lady pulled outa her hat


----------



## umbra

cleaning


----------



## Kraven

Keef, glad to hear you and DD are doing some healing. Umbra, read the good news yesterday about the possible job offer, I'm old school too and know if things seem to fall into place then they are usually right. Hope this all falls together nicely for you. YD will miss seeing you as much, try to keep in touch.


----------



## DirtyDiana

My sister's dog, Chyna. Sweet, but don't touch her "bling," which is her pink studded halter!  Your pup is precious Rose!   Hello Mr. Wilson!  Dogs are wonderful for the grieving process. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471821782171.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pizza anyone?


----------



## Kraven

Thinkin about ya DD, got my head pealed open with some Icookies and letting the music echo through me. I sho hope you find some peace soon, hurtin is a bad thing...lucky you have someone who cares as much as Keef, he be hurtin with ya. Peace

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSQwj3s8Y4s[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8

Thanks Keef and Umbra. Do you get more benefit from ground up flowers and trim as opposed to cannabutter. I am a big fan of my butter. I make some awesome brownies but wonder if I am missing out on some of what's in the rest of the plant. Prolly should just give it a try, huh?


----------



## Keef

O.F. --I use trim and lesser weed for caps and save the bud to smoke!--D.D. buys me  00 gel caps --I decarb it before or after running it thru a wire screen basket Callander to get the stems and bigger pieces out so it'll pack into the caps easier !-- Every batch I have to check the dosage but U get an idea after awhile about how much will be enough !-- Far as I know most of the goodies we want are on the outside of the plant but who really knows what else is there and how it works ?


----------



## Keef

At one time I was making canna coconut oil but I got lazy !-- Seems easier to just pack it into caps !


----------



## Keef

What else did my ole stoned a** forget to say !-- 1st. --Kraven U know U right !-- 2nd. -- The proper oral dose for me is one that I feel the buzz but can still function --as well as any old stoner functions that is !


----------



## Keef

Where Hopper ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I have a couple BPU-X-B.B.  cuts that survived the Zombie Juice !-- Anyway --- I got to know before I ship U a cut !-- Might ask a favor about who U share it with but other than that -- Grow much as U can !-- Nothing but free advertising for me !-- When prohibition ends --I'm sitting on an original highly desirable  plant that I made in the first place !-- I could live with that !-- If it seems I'm beginning to talk trash about about tetras ? -- It could be ! -- and they give me even more time to work !-- Shame on they happy a** !


----------



## yarddog

Whew, made it home an hour ago. Customer was in a bad spot, really needed his truck, I stayed late to finish it up. Magaged to clock 14.5 hr today. The bad part is, at lunch I went and bought a mini keg of henikan, had it on ice at work and then stayed late.      Temping
Got the girls tended, sitting on the front porch, having a long awaited beer, eating some salted in shell peanuts and toking on a bowl of mother nature's finest.
I'll still swing by most days, just won't be able to be glued to my phone during the day anymore.   I should save more time and money 
where hopper been?

Life is good in my little corner of the world


----------



## oldfogey8

Canna oil or butter is kinda a pain to make and I am not sure how long it'll keep. I am thinking I might grind up the popcorn my kids are smoking and try some Keef-caps. Then they can start in smoking the good buds. Then I will get to deal with the outdoor monster in a month or so. No idea how much I will yield. Guessing a pound plus. Taking up about 12 sq ft in the garden and buds galore. Will post another pic tomorrow when I get home. Thanks for the help, Keef.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --Wake and Bake !--


----------



## yarddog

what up giggy, keef.    feel like getting sideways today. but i gots bills, so i guess i'll be an A-dult and stay at work.


----------



## Keef

I'm working on that sideways thing myself Dog !-- Caps about to kick in !-- U can feel them in the belly !-- Nice pipe of something called Skywalker --I think ? -- Anyway she working !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning O.F.C  I noticed this morning that the little girl I rescued the other day is producing seeds.  Normally I would be pizzed off but I don't know how much luck I'll have cloning her.  Such a sugary plant though. 

View attachment 20160914_102133.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick I think lots of highly prized varieties were accidents so find out what U got before U let it go !-- U might still get it to reveg for U !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, WH is going thru a really hard time.. We need to be sending huge love to him.. his mom isn't doing well at all. LOVE YOU WH

Taking special needs crazy boy to the vet now...Howard.


----------



## umbra

oldfogey8 said:


> Canna oil or butter is kinda a pain to make and I am not sure how long it'll keep. I am thinking I might grind up the popcorn my kids are smoking and try some Keef-caps. Then they can start in smoking the good buds. Then I will get to deal with the outdoor monster in a month or so. No idea how much I will yield. Guessing a pound plus. Taking up about 12 sq ft in the garden and buds galore. Will post another pic tomorrow when I get home. Thanks for the help, Keef.


Here in Cali, the licensed outdoor growers in Calaveras County are growing 15 lb plants easy. The drone pix I've seen show 1/2 acre ( 22,000 sg ft ) with 350 plants @ 15 lbs ea. Impressive to say the least.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Here in Cali, the licensed outdoor growers in Calaveras County are growing 15 lb plants easy. The drone pix I've seen show 1/2 acre ( 22,000 sg ft ) with 350 plants @ 15 lbs ea. Impressive to say the least.



That sounds like it would definitely be something to see


----------



## Keef

Welcome to the O.F.C. Bud !-- 
I never seen anything like that Umbra  and when U got the DEA in the air that ain't happening !--


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> That sounds like it would definitely be something to see


You should have seen the plants I posted from last years outdoor from my buddies' in Mendocino County. Huge plants. Pix on are here somewhere.


----------



## Keef

I'm jealous of U free state peeps !-- I tell U something U should remember though !--- We ain't free till we all free !-- I put a single plant on my patio --I be in jail before fall !-- 

Hopper ---Best Wishes Cuz !


----------



## burnin1

My heart goes out to Weedhopper and his family and friends during this time.

I send his Mom positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## yarddog

Thinking about you hopper.


----------



## Keef

It's  overcast with popcorn showers today so I'm sitting here watching David Gilmour and Friends --Remember that Night !-- Watching the rain !-
- I'm lit and all should be well but the legal status of cannabis where I live !-- This is not right !-- When D.D. 's Cuz needed RSO and I didn't have enough on hand --I smuggled free state weed in to make it !-- I don't want to go to jail but I'm gonna do the right thing !-- If jail is the price for doing the right thing I'll hold my head high !--There's  so many others who could benefit from this medicine !-- I wish I could do something but all my options besides leaving could send me to jail !--- How long must we wait ?


----------



## oldfogey8

umbra said:


> Here in Cali, the licensed outdoor growers in Calaveras County are growing 15 lb plants easy. The drone pix I've seen show 1/2 acre ( 22,000 sg ft ) with 350 plants @ 15 lbs ea. Impressive to say the least.



wish i could pull sumpin' like that but i am trying to keep my girl on the downlow. she is tied down to about 3 and half feet tall and spread out into about a 4x3 foot area of what used to be my rosebush and cone flower garden. i will be happy with a pound and anything over and above will be cherry. 

View attachment IMG_2183.jpg


View attachment IMG_2185.jpg


View attachment IMG_2184.jpg


View attachment IMG_2186.jpg


----------



## umbra

Not sure if I can post these, they have a different file extension and are not jpegs. If they post they are my buddy Karma's a b8tch cbd fields in CO. 

View attachment cbd field 2.jpg


View attachment cbd field, karma's a ***** grow.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rub it in Umbra !


----------



## Keef

It would be hard to find me off in there !


----------



## oldfogey8

wow, umbra. i want to move to colorado. catch phrase or meme for those pics : got sativa? or do you even sativa, bro?


----------



## St_Nick

O.M.G.!!! I would be in heaven working a grow like that.   Impressive.:woohoo:


----------



## umbra

KAB says the best part is no one tries to rip him off, it's all cbd. He said he will make 55 gallon drums of cbd rso. His permit is for 30 acres. His guesstamate is 10,000 lbs. I think he is close.


----------



## umbra

oldfogey8 said:


> wow, umbra. i want to move to colorado. catch phrase or meme for those pics : got sativa? or do you even sativa, bro?


I have some of the most outstanding sativas in my collection. 26 weeks flowering is the longest I have. Equatorial sativa for sure.


----------



## Keef

Or U kidding O.F. ? -- Umbra got seed to more varieties than I even know about !---

 Can U smell the blue berry coming off this trim ? -- That B.B. is nice Umbra !-- 

 26 weeks to bloom ? -- I just stay with these hybrids Rose calls "Muddy Sativas " !


----------



## umbra

OF, I was a tester for OJD from Connoisseur Genetics. At the time, he was doing hazelope. It was a cross of DNA's cup winning cut of chocolope x Soma's pollen of his G13/haze. I also did something he called stink bomb. I asked about breeding any of it. He told me anything but F2, so I bred them together and they are some sativa plants for sure. 5 x stretch in flower the range of flowering was 9 to 12 weeks. Some of 9 week pheno I grew were special for sure. I think I have an aspirin bottle full of those seeds.


----------



## Keef

I got 2 of Rose's Nurse Larry Ladies and pollen from Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.  !-- Any guesses about what's  gonna happen ?-- From the looks of the plants fine things gonna happen !--


----------



## Rosebud

save me a cut before you hit um Keef.


----------



## Keef

Rose they ain't going no where !-- We be taking clones in a few days !-- I'll take them from both phenos !-- I don't run a plant just once !-- Nurse Larry lives here in it's original form !-- I can breed it and still keep the original genetics !-- They be a side by side pipe test before I let either go !


----------



## Keef

It'll be here when U want it Rose !


----------



## Keef

We bathing 4 dogs !-- D.D. took the first one and ask me who was next !-- Only one answer to that question !-- Da slowest !--- I better stretch some !-- I would not want what's  about to happen on video !-- Wore out old man trying to chase down 4 quick little dogs that just realized what's  happening !-- I hope this don't hurt much !


----------



## Kraven

Whew....1/2 way done with the rebuilt in veg. I got it cleaned up, just need to tidy all the wires up with ties and hangers and put the two mega gardens through a full cycle or two to check all my timers....damn PM. I'm 8 days away from harvest and I have only seen two or three small pencil eraser sized spots on a couple of the lower leaves in flower..... far away from the buds. I'm easily controlling that with Sodium Bicarb/Soapy Water/Neem Oil Spray.....damn storm cost me all of veg and some very special gentics!! 

I have plans in the works...... all my friends are lending a helping hand and I have tracked down all but one of the genetic lines I was running....and that is not looking too hopeful since it seems I was the last one to have that pheno, and my back up is on a 4 month vacation so no back up.....another good genetic sampling lost to time. 

So I am doing a full restart since those sough after genetics will wander in over the next six weeks or so. I'm very lucky that a friend and a member of a few sites I'm on was in a perfect spot that he has been able to offer me some mature plants. They will just need a week to veg and boom they flip into flower. Then I have a few months to work on veg and getting my strains back. Peace


----------



## Keef

2nd dog fell for the old open the fridge trick !-- 3 and 4 ain't falling for it !-- U don't get old being stoopid !-- Now it gets tricky !--


----------



## Kraven

2 down 2 ta go, sound like things are progressing fine....lemme go take a few pic's of the girls, they look decent to me. Peace


----------



## Kraven

A little bud porn, ...about 8-10 days away....just started to swell yesterday so it's close.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !--I needed some bud porn !-- Glad U were able to recover most of your loses !--- Your stuff always looks so tidy and mine looks like a storm just swept thru all the time !---- -They all bathed and I didn't get hurt !-- We burning !


----------



## Kraven

We burnin :48:


----------



## yarddog

I'm burning too.    And washing it down with a draft Heineken.


----------



## umbra

we burnin and an Octoberfest


----------



## Keef

If U bottle wine without killing the yeast ? -- When it happens U think U in a gunfight !-- Do not shoot back U just messed up dumb a** !-- I was about to start laying down suppressive fire till I realized what was happening !-- Messy !-Messy !


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> I have some of the most outstanding sativas in my collection. 26 weeks flowering is the longest I have. Equatorial sativa for sure.



I was peeking through my bean collection recently and ran across both Killing Fields and Madonna and a pack of a cross between them, not sure of the male, but I never have 13-14 weeks to run them.....one day. I have seen Killing Fields once, beautiful fox tails of blues and greens, smoked it and it hit me hard...sativa hard....noids, racing heart...felt like I had taken to many white crosses...really just wanted to lay down.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I had an unsexed Killing Fields that the bugs took ! - I wish I could take 10 days off this BPU-X-B.B. finish time but 70 days ain't too bad ! --Be seeing how long this GG#4 takes for real soon !


----------



## umbra

Sannie does a nice job. Very under rated, but he does like those long flowering sativas. The Jack Herer I grew out from clone was J1, the first generation clone. It was 8 weeks, Sannie's Jack is 12 weeks.


----------



## Keef

I like some Jack !-- 

I got my hands full and not sure how what I'm gonna do !-- I got some clone lines to juggle !-- Ya'll know how I do ? -- Isolate a fine female representative of a variety and then clone it !-- I have trouble turning loose a variety  !-- Can I just say I have more than 2 lines need to be developed to produce clones on demand !-- I got some things to work out !-- Also gonna be using a portion of my cuts each time I clone to chase my Frankenplant! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Thinkin about ya DD, got my head pealed open with some Icookies and letting the music echo through me. I sho hope you find some peace soon, hurtin is a bad thing...lucky you have someone who cares as much as Keef, he be hurtin with ya. Peace
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSQwj3s8Y4s



Sweet words Kraven;  thanks. Thinking about you Hopper!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> 2nd dog fell for the old open the fridge trick !-- 3 and 4 ain't falling for it !-- U don't get old being stoopid !-- Now it gets tricky !--



Grabbed him on the way back!  Everybody gets a bath!  Finally got their new groomer lined up for next week-- yippie!  Hate having to take them somewhere,  but I trust my certified dog friend, so we'll give it a try. 

View attachment 20160907_154651.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got to do it again today but i don't want to. ok let's have a wake and bake. puff puff pass


----------



## yarddog

I feel ya giggy, and I'll do it one more time tomorrow too.


----------



## bozzo420

Heck giggy, I was happy when I woke up this morning....had a bad dream.....my pot plant leaves were all turning RED. Darn nightmare. was I happy when I woke up.   Have a good day .


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Ugh !-- I'm just glad I woke up !-- Beats the alternative! --Oh !-- That hurts !-- Where my pipe !


----------



## Keef

D.D. got to go back to the piney woods of East Texas in about a month for a memorial service !-- They were finalizing the plans and one of her cousins said he just wish he knew where to get a couple joints and they would all get tight !-- D.D. say she might be able to find a couple !-- I got to stay and take care of the dogs and plants !-- I asked if she wanted me to get some brickweed for her to take !-- I saw what that B.B. did to a casual smoker  !-- She said no we sending some of ours and say we bought it out of state !-- When dem people peeps hit that stuff it's  gonna get funny !-- Might have to get D.D. one of those west coast hash oil cartridges !-- Pics of her hitting a joint doesn't need to show up on Facebook! -- She travels likes cannabis is legal too !--Scares the crap outta me !-- She just drop her little one hitter in her purse and off she goes !


----------



## Keef

I was down to one sickly Tranquil Elephantizer cut !-- D.D. saved it and the T.E. lives !-- Maybe next cycle we'll run a descendants of the Snow Lotus grow !-- Blackberry Snow Lotus and T.E. are her children and I got some of her grandchildren in my Strawberry Elephant and Blueberry Elephant !--  Maybe find another super mom like the Snow Lotus !-- 
U know I'm not the best cannabis pharmer !--I have to hide  --I use mediocre LEDs and a homemade grow system with no CO2 or bells and whistles !-- I was worried about whether I could grow anywhere near the quality they can in the free states !-- I can ! --- Pity on them when they turn me loose !


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Sannie does a nice job. Very under rated, but he does like those long flowering sativas. The Jack Herer I grew out from clone was J1, the first generation clone. It was 8 weeks, Sannie's Jack is 12 weeks.



Yes sir, his lines sure have some gems hidden in there. I cant imagine a 26 week strain, got to be an original land race equatorial Sativa. Bet it would be beautiful to see it go from start to finish. I love the sexy looking slender leaves on those tall dainty Sat's.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning you peeps.

puppy is good, I am getting bronchitis and had to tell my wonderful little brother not to come over today... damn... I don't want to get him or his family sick. I was so looking forward to the look on his face when he saw the plants...

hugs all around!


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I was down to one sickly Tranquil Elephantizer cut !-- D.D. saved it and the T.E. lives !-- Maybe next cycle we'll run a descendants of the Snow Lotus grow !-- Blackberry Snow Lotus and T.E. are her children and I got some of her grandchildren in my Strawberry Elephant and Blueberry Elephant !-- Maybe find another super mom like the Snow Lotus !--
> U know I'm not the best cannabis pharmer !--I have to hide --I use mediocre LEDs and a homemade grow system with no CO2 or bells and whistles !-- I was worried about whether I could grow anywhere near the quality they can in the free states !-- I can ! --- Pity on them when they turn me loose !


 I have pix from another site, that won't load. Format issue. Guy took 4 week old plant in soil and put them in aero. Same boxes, 3 per box. Doing scrog with 1000w HPS and it is rocking. 4 boxes under the scrog, so 12 plants.


----------



## Keef

I'd like to explore other ways of growing , different nutes, lights  and stuff !-- but this where I'm at and what I'm doing !-- I did find some little organic dry sponge looking seed starters cubes !-- Get them wet and drop a seed in !-- Drop them in an aero cup when I  see roots coming out the sponge !  !-- Then we off !--


----------



## St_Nick

G'day O.F.C,  it's cool here today.  Great for being outside. 

Kraven,  My  Thai strain usually runs 16 - 17 weeks and is mostly clear when I take it inside.  Outside it finishes in Mid Oct.  If I was to go to Amber inside it's probably a 20 week plant.   Frankly,  it's good but it's not worth 20 weeks to finish it. It yielded just under 3/4 lb. per plant the way I grew it last. Outside if it doesn't get sprayed with weed killer it will get huge. I don't know about 15 lbs, but maybe 4 or 5.  Even if you pull all the males it always produces random seeds but they breed true so I've always just lived with that short coming.


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? 

Umbra I got 6 plants in my one bloom box !-- I just been sticking a couple clones in every couple weeks just to keep us in smoke !-- Finally got some jarred and on a shelf but veg is gonna produce more than I can handle in that one bloom box but not enough to open the spare room !-- So I just keep stick a couple plants in every couple weeks !-- There 2 of your B.B. -- 2 Bubblicious and 2 Nurse Larry in there now ! 

View attachment 20160915_124528.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  I dropped 8 of those bpu rascals and today I had 8 seeds with tails.  Now they are safely residing in pink Dixie cups.  In a day or so we'll see what we gget. 

:48:


----------



## Keef

That's  great Nick !-- They hadn't been drying  that long !-- I think U gonna like it !


----------



## St_Nick

That and the Hippie Dawg I got is going to make me change my grow plan. I was planning two plants in 30 gallon totes but I think I'll just put them in 3 gallon  and 5 gallon pots, then put the very best of each into the big totes.


----------



## Keef

Nick I come up with a plan !-Things change so I throw that out and try to find another way !-- Recently I just abandoned the tether and I don't know where I'm going with the grow !-- I'd like to flip everything that's  ready but I don't have the room !-- If I fire up 5 more lights it could draw unwanted attention !-- I need to grow the grow !-- I know what I want to do but I can't yet !-- 

We cloning this afternoon !-- We gonna take at least 2 !-- That's B.-S. -- We taking a sheet load of clones !-- Get this Nurse Larry -- Master Kush -- and Moby D-i-c-k cloned and locked in !--Then forget about it !-- I got'm !

Gonna go ahead and let the Nurse Larry run after cloning to see how long it takes to finish for me !-- Be dusting a little pollen this winter !--The last of Trips pollen !-- I need to explore those BPU-X-B.B. --x--Bubblicious seed !-- I bet there's all sorts of fruity terepene profiles floating around in those seed !--


----------



## Keef

Nick if U can hang onto a few of those Thai seed for me !-- They ever let me grow outside I have the climate to finish a monster like that outside !-- 

Hey Dog -- U asked about how to bloom it and keep that BBSL male from getting to all your girls !-- We don't have freezing winters so I first time I bred --I moved a male outside in winter and let him bloom !-- Last time or 2 I bred Trips I just moved him close to a window and let him run then brought the pollen to the intended !--- Just mist the plants with water a couple hours after pollen transfer !-- It kills any loose pollen some everybody don't get seedy !-- I learned my lesson !--Misting with water is important !-- I didn't last time and Everyone got bred from live pollen being spread around !-- And --Breed early  in bloom !!-- Only the pistols that get pollenated will produce seed !-- Anyway maybe U got a window or U can do it in late fall or spring !-- U put a plant that's been in 18 hour light outside in the spring it goes to bloom before finally revegging !-- Best match the light cycle first like Bozzo taught me !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, busy day for me. Lots of starts to pot up still. I reorganized my veg room, added a fan and another Mega Garden with a second light. Blink too long and those will be full by Sunday. Tired, I got a little more to go and then I can rest....harvest is around a week or a little more away.

I'm just the keeper of the numbers. Rez change every 2 weeks on the flower room and weekly on both the mega gardens, other than that I'm fully automated and tbh it really has made life a lot simpler. 

Umbra I have been keeping the CO2 @ 1200 ppm and the yields are def up, last round I hit 1.64 gpw (1.874 zips per sq/ft) and this round is looking to be close. I have my flower area split into (2). Each section is 4' x 4' grow section under an Illumitex NeoSol DS (dimable) 1kw eq (520w draw) LED fixture. So only pushing 2k but getting good results. I'm ok with that. Here is a shot of the redone veg area.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Love this Blueberry!  Now some,Bubblicious! No worries mate!  High by the beach. ....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469827674231.jpg


----------



## Keef

Told U we had room for more than 2 clones !-- I think we just fill this thing up after I go through the clones that didn't make the cut and make sure I don't throw the last representative of a variety away !-- When we finished this evening I show U what we did !-- Don't be counting at me now !-- I know I might be approaching the legal plant limit !-- 
The other pic is part of veg. Just waiting thier turn !-- Take the hest leave the rest ! 

View attachment 20160915_173750.jpg


View attachment 20160915_173831.jpg


----------



## Keef

One day I do some CO2 under some good lights Kraven !-- You and Umbra's set up always makes me jealous !


----------



## Kraven

Your set-up works very well for you. Umbra makes me look like a one plant one tent grow. I had a need for oil, so had to increase production. Oil makes cleaner better meds for me and my PTSD. I just had an opportunity to do something I was needing to do for years and that was to quit using flower and use oils or extracts. I have a good process now and I get a very pure oil by using my own corn distillate on my dry ice hash. I freeze off the waxes and then straining the pure ETOH /oil through to filter out all the plant matter and then just a slow evap yields me a deep honey looking oil that works very well, but quite potent also. Anyway long story short it take a lot more flowers to make enough medicine for a month. Thank you for the kind words, but tbh I'm always impressed by your grows bro.


----------



## bozzo420

Wow I was wondering about just that. Making oil out of dry ice hash.  wonder if you can then make vape oil from that?


----------



## Kraven

Yep, I would have to watch the video but it is mixed with PEG at a specific ratio and 5 ml will fill 4 carts, there is a whole series on making the oil, then how to refill carts. I have a friend that is his business. All simple to do, and much cleaner medicine.


here is a quick peek...it was the first one I ran across, I'll try to find the video series that taught me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlEQ9vx07ls


----------



## Keef

THG got a solution to turn any concentrate into a vape solution !-- I forget what it is called !-- Kraven using that dry ice hash is the ticket !-- U not having to deal with very much water soluble compounds! -- Take that Wax off winterizing and U should have a clean oil that shouldn't need much more processing once the alcohol is gone !-- I had the chance to try the BHO hash oil cartridges and the CO2 ones and that CO2 was superior in my book !-- There is gonna be a massive vape oil market and the ability to by pass the A-hole wholesale buyers !-- I tell U straight up I get that CO2 extractor? ---I'm gonna work it !-- I can get empty 1 mil. cartridges 5 for a dollar !-- Printed back board and shrink wrap it it's  packaged for retail !-- Probably outlaw retail because I don't really expect to be allowed to be legal in a pay to play cannabis industry !


----------



## Keef

I was working on Liquid Weed because I was convinced that hash oil was too thick to flow properly in a vape pen !-- I was wrong the vape pen warms it up and it flows great and will light your fire !--


----------



## Keef

Rose -- I took 8 cuts from the more squat of the Nurse Larry ( It will be the green  line N.L. until we sort it out )
I only took 2-3 from the more rangy N.L. which is designated the red line N.L. --Got Master Kush locked in too !

We half way finished !-- 44 cut in one box and overflow into another !-- Half the other box is for working on genetic doubling !--


----------



## Keef

Others might take bigger cuts but it works for me ! 

View attachment 20160915_201600.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day yall folks have a great one. oh wake your lazy a$$e$ up and get baked.


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc.  nice and cool this am. fall is in the air.  you outdoor folks are getting into the action about now.    kraven, you have a nce setup there. one day i will move my grow to an out building, seems the best way. every time i pass an outbuilding for sale, my gears start turning.   hope yall have a great day, slow down to see the beauty in everyday life.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !
What up Dog ? -- Sounds like U started taking caps and got that ADD under control !-- I'd like the grow in an outbuilding too but it is what it is !---We gonna see some nice free state outside harvest coming up !-- I'm excited to see it !


----------



## Kraven

It has been a dream of mine guys since I started making my own medicine. Got real tired of supporting organized crime so just figured out a way to step away and still get the needed meds. They are mine and I know they are healthy because I know how they are grown and processed. Only draw back is there is a bunch more to consider than just moving out to and out building. Temps, humidity, molds, fungus, bugs and disease....they are all very close now, and there is a whole new set of challenges. 

One day my medicine will not be unlawful nor regulated and I will have a nice little outdoor garden yearly, till then I'm stuck hiding like I'm a criminal, I'm just a vet who needs a little medicine w/o all the ugly side effects.


----------



## yarddog

well said kraven, you speak words of many people. we are pawns in a game of money and power and control over others.    
i never thought about the challenges  of an outbuilding, now that you said it, there is much more than just moving your plants outside.


----------



## Keef

I saw it coming with that storm Kraven !-- It knocked your power out so U lost humidity control although U may have able to run some light !-- Humidity went sky high and PM was waiting !

When it comes to your right to effective meds !-- Did U see I said -YOUR RIGHT to grow !-- DON'T TREAD ON ME !-- We are not Outlaws just for growing !-- We been fighting this war long as I can remember !-- I swear I will see the end to this madness before I die !--- BASTIDS !


----------



## Keef

Seems like a Zombie Juice kinda day !-- Let's roll them genetic bones and see is we can't make a legend !--
Hello Nurse Larry !-- This is B.B. and Bubblicious! -- Let's  work !


----------



## bozzo420

Kraven  ,just wondering. Does the VA know about your pot use. I told them I'm a medical marijuana patient. They have it listed as one of my drugs. But I'm in a legal state. they are ok with it. Just wondering how it is in a non legal state with them. But they sent me to a pain specialist and he told me no pain pills if your on pot. lol All them pain specialists want to do is give shots in the back. Not going to happen. I have lived with back pain this long ,Ill make it just fine without shots in the spine.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. My sister came for a visit. She never seen any of my grows. She has always been concerned about being an accessory to a crime. So I showed her what living in Cali will do, and she was pretty impressed. My BIL was seriously impressed. He was the director of QA for a Fortune 500 food company. He looks at everything from a validated process point of view, lol. I showed him the rosin tech with some dry ice hash. All he saw were $$$ dollar signs. We talked about the FDA and edibles. Business opportunities everywhere.


----------



## oldfogey8

that is awesome, umbra! sounds like you would do it right. keep the bil in check and you will both make bank and make some great products for medical and maybe recreation too. win-win-win!


----------



## Keef

Give me an hour by the clock !-- U know what this is don't cha ?
6 each Nurse Larry -- BPU-X-B.B. --Bubblicious meet my Zombie Juice ! 

View attachment 20160916_085731.jpg


----------



## Budlight

bozzo420 said:


> Kraven  ,just wondering. Does the VA know about your pot use. I told them I'm a medical marijuana patient. They have it listed as one of my drugs. But I'm in a legal state. they are ok with it. Just wondering how it is in a non legal state with them. But they sent me to a pain specialist and he told me no pain pills if your on pot. lol All them pain specialists want to do is give shots in the back. Not going to happen. I have lived with back pain this long ,Ill make it just fine without shots in the spine.



 I used to get those shots for the first couple I would be sick for about a week and then feel better for a couple and then go back to being the same so after a little bit of time I said **** this it's not worth being sick and stop taking the shots and started using my medical cannabis I've definitely been a lot better off without the shots not to mention they just weakin  ball spine and in end which makes you worse off than you already were


----------



## DirtyDiana

Mongo just a pawn in the game of life...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474034670009.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello OFC. It's kinda rare for me to be here this time of day--  cool to see everyone for a change.  Took a few clones yesterday. My little root bugs(spit, spit!) have returned!  No problem. I have some hungry nematodes for them. It's always gonna be something. Growing weed is a lot of work & it's a constant struggle to keep your plants healthy.  Give me another 10 years & I'll be hard to beat.


----------



## Keef

I think Umbra and Kraven are headed the right direction by exploring extracts !-- The laws on where people can smoke cigarettes will apply to cannabis in a free world !-- Peeps may be mostly restricted about where they partake !-- I'm convinced the trick that peeps will use to get around that is vape pens !-- There will always be those amongst us that like thier flowers but vape oil they can't stop !-- I have half a mind to get all outlaw and kick it off anyway !-- They can't stop everyone with a vape pen and test it !-- If the Po-Po ever laid hands on one and knew it for what it was they would be chasing me night and day !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gotta watch him all the time.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I'm getting seriously baked today and doing some mechanic stuff. 

Do you remember that plant that looked like it was re- vegging?  Here she is now. 

View attachment 20160916_103615.jpg


View attachment 20160916_103749.jpg


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a fox tail !--


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry they're sideways.   Dang if I can figure out my camera.  That girl is basically all bud.  Nothing like her sisters which are normal looking.


----------



## oldfogey8

anyone or everyone on here thinking of voting for gary johnson? i guess he was ceo of cannabis sativa inc? nifty. he seems a bit out there but then again, so do the other 2...


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  I have a good supply of those seeds,  I usually get about 2 dozen every time I grow her.  Holler when you ready.  :48:   

I think most landrace strains throw the odd seed.


----------



## oldfogey8

nice looking plants nick. i just turn my laptop on end...


----------



## Keef

Fixed it !-- That's D.D.'s hash burner and I can verify that it is effective! -- There's  a little  bowl with an electric heat element !-- Hash don't sit there and fume !-- Push the battery button and inhale and say hello to my little friend ! 

View attachment 20160916_103910.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, lots to read up on here.. I am sick..bronchitis.. going to a doc in the box soon.

Kraven, some day your going to have to call me and explain how to do your oil.  Talked with our friend yesterday... you two have a lot of catching up to do... 3 months on the road..what a guy.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## umbra

went out to dinner with my sister last night. They are going to Monterey Jazz Festival. Waitress accidentally spilled a bowl of mussels down my son's back. Quite the meal, lol.


----------



## Keef

Get Well Soon Rose !-- 

Umbra --Have U tried Kraven's method of making vape oil ?--


----------



## burnin1

Sounds like quite a night Keef.  I hope the Jazz Festival was awesome!

Get well soon Rose!


----------



## umbra

of course I have done an alcohol extraction. He's doing the dry ice hash instead of trim or flowers, so the oil is more golden in color. The same thing is achievable with trim when you drop the temp of the alcohol down to -20*. The process...-20 extraction drains to a vacuum filter that separates out plant fats and lipids, followed by a rotary evaporator Final product placed in vacuum oven....dab genius . com maybe $25K for a high volume setup.


----------



## Keef

Cleaning up the winery !-- Learned my lesson !-- Got the capacity to brew about 15 gallons at a time !-- When my Cuz was here I introduced him to my concentrated fermented apple pie filling !-- He said I might be on to something here !-- Freezing it off is a pain and it turns D.D. into a long haired leaping fairy !-- I'm just gonna stick with fruit wine ?-- Maybe !-- Maybe I'm positioning myself to plead the case for a still ? -- To make alcohol for making RSO of course !-- Apple Pie Shine ? -- I might better stick to cannabis ?-- I'm too old to out run the ATF !-- 

The Zombie Juice treatment has been completed !-- Time to put the cuts in an aero cut and basket and then we wait !-- Many times I've went to the Fates to pleat my case for a tetraploid cannabis plant !- Been denied over and over again !-- 
Did I ever tell U I can be tricky ? -- I'll have my prize !-- I've earned it !!
Let's work !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I know U made plenty RSO !--I was talking about a vape cartridge extract !

Dam water soluble compounds clog up a vape cartridge !-- I wonder if U did a warm water ( not hot) extraction to remove all the water soluble compounds first !---Then do a ice cold alcohol extraction-- After vacuum drying --Would it come out as a clean  vape oil ?


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, thanks for the laugh at your son's expense, is that Karma?


----------



## yarddog

what a waste of mussels!!


----------



## Keef

Mussels are bait to catch something to eat !-
The treated cuts are in an aero box !-- Now we wait !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, thanks for the laugh at your son's expense, is that Karma?


 It just might be....lol


----------



## Kraven

bozzo420 said:


> Kraven  ,just wondering. Does the VA know about your pot use. I told them I'm a medical marijuana patient. They have it listed as one of my drugs.



Yes, it's listed an an herbal remedy.....they refuse to stop calling Marijuana....I tell him every visit it's oral canna caps and a metered dosage of 100mg x2 TID. Since I'm a nurse, I can sorta bluff my way through with my MD. My Psych keeps trying to get approval to prescribe but the VA wont budge, even though all VA facilities are on their own federal land, and the pharmacy there could dispense it, but as soon as I'm out of the parking lot it becomes a legal matter. I have PTSD and we are voting in three weeks to get it approved for that use, I have seen 4 dispensaries in town so far, it's all low key but there are med users and I can get a card, just not sure i want on the list yet.....much easier to claim PTSD related issues as to why I have not gotten my card.



Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, lots to read up on here.. I am sick..bronchitis.. going to a doc in the box soon.
> 
> Kraven, some day your going to have to call me and explain how to do your oil.  Talked with our friend yesterday... you two have a lot of catching up to do... 3 months on the road..what a guy.
> 
> Talk to you all later.



Darn, Hope you get to feeling better Rose. I talked to him yesterday as well, I'll be up to see him Sunday and we have a safety meeting planned, he did say he has some surprises for me, and we just wanted to get together to debrief from the trip.



umbra said:


> It just might be....lol



Karma....isn't it a beautiful thing, the more oyu give the more you get in return....


----------



## Kraven

Well today I have been busy, had to head to the hydro store to get a tent and I broke down and got a 4 ft 6 bulb HO T-5...it was on sale and I really wanted to see what the rage is....I like it. Seems powerful too, it puts out 30,000 lumens @ 6500k (veg spectrum) and that impressed me, with almost no heat. I'm no longer gonna do my starts under MH, this T-5 is nice. Here is a few pic's from today. Now to find the hidden jar of Hippy Slayer, green Santa dropped off 4 cuts that I'm rooting now. It has been fun to pop beans, but I'll be glad to get back to just taking clones. Peace


----------



## Keef

Nice Kraven but I'm distracted !-- That little storm in the gulf---What it gonna do ?


----------



## Rosebud

I love me some HO T5's  nice Kraven.


----------



## Keef

Gave D.D. a dose of cannacaps and when she came back by later I told her she forgot to take her caps !-- She taking a nap now !-- We gonna have storms off and on so I was thinking about supper !-- Hey she's like a swamp chef but I can cook !-- I got some frozen stuffed crab -- Maybe steam some shrimp and serve them on a bed of shredded lettuce with red seafood sauce !--Some fries !-- She did say something about extra fries --or was that exercise ? -- Extra fries mmm!--- I don't know it's early ?--


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, what are you rooting your cuts in?  
I bet your excited to see the old hippie.   You are very lucky to have a friendship like that.     Rare find
I'm heading to my neighbors to drink beer and watch traffic go by.    Talking on the front porch, many stories been told there.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Nice Kraven but I'm distracted !-- That little storm in the gulf---What it gonna do ?



I'll check, the first two were sheared apart, but I'll look at some models and....you know I'm a meteorologist, that was my minor. Anyway, the models I looked at yesterday really showed a lot of confusion as to what the winds aloft would be doing over the next few days, not to mention a surface wave coming off the coast, I'll give it a look see fosure, thanks for lettin me know.



Rosebud said:


> I love me some HO T5's  nice Kraven.



Yea I really really like this thing, makes me as happy as my new LED's.



yarddog said:


> Kraven, what are you rooting your cuts in?
> 
> I use 1"x1" Rock Wool cubes, then when a root pokes through the bottom they slide into a 3"x3" RW cubes. I veg in that for about 25-30 days and then its time to put that into the coco in my flower room. They go into 2 gal buckets on my ebb/flow system, and from there they just explode once they are in the CO2 driven flower room.
> 
> I bet your excited to see the old hippie.   You are very lucky to have a friendship like that.     Rare find
> 
> I sure am, he got home at 11:30 today and I'll be up to see him Sunday, he just saw the whole United States in a three month road trip. We have plenty to talk about and much to catch up on. He has a great wisdom, and he is a gentle being....from him, many things I have learned.
> 
> I'm heading to my neighbors to drink beer and watch traffic go by.    Talking on the front porch, many stories been told there.




Yup, and uh huh will cover most of the convo. and if you don't hear a story that starts with ...he said, "hey man watch this" then it is just not a good bullshit session. Peace YD


----------



## umbra

you know I'm a meteorologist, that was my minor

I guess it was 85 or 86 CLEO was at San Francisco, couple of guys released their software for NOAA that did weather prediction based on mie and raleigh scattering and using a frequency doubled YAG. I did the laser portion of the integration. NOAA has an observatory outside of Fairbanks and that's where we did the install. I learned a little about the weather while I was there.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, Umbra. You sir are a very talented person. I enjoy learning myself, but I feel like you grasp concepts that are far more intellectual than I can comprehend.


----------



## Keef

I majored in shooting sheet with a minor in blowing stuff da "F" up !-- Our school motto was " Kill them all let God sort them out "-- No later I got a little bit of higher education !-- In my day only the top 10 % of a high school class was eligible for college !-- The Army was my ticket da hell outta town !


----------



## Keef

I'm no meteorologist but when my face starts swelling the pressure is changing usually means rain or storm !-- Down on the Texas coast south of Houston the pressure  is changing cause my face is swelling !


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Wow, Umbra. You sir are a very talented person. I enjoy learning myself, but I feel like you grasp concepts that are far more intellectual than I can comprehend.



Just at the right place at the wrong time, or something like that.


----------



## Keef

Got me reminiscing about the army !-- In basic training the first time -- Yes !-- I had to do basic training again when I reenlisted-- Anyway --We doing bayonet training and sarge was saying if your bayonet gets stuck and won't come back out after U stick someone simply fire the weapon and the recoil will free the bayonet !!-- My man from the mountains had his hand up !-- Sarge said yes ? -- Cuz from up the holler said -----Sarge why we gonna be using them stick U things if we still got bullets ? -- I thought that was a very good question myself !


----------



## umbra

The color of a cloud depends primarily upon the color of the light it receives. The Earth's natural source of light is the sun which provides 'white' light. White light combines all of the colors in the 'visible spectrum', which is the range of colors we can see.

Each color in the visible spectrum represents electromagnetic waves of differing lengths. The colors change as the wavelength increases from violet to indigo to blue, green, yellow, orange, red and deep red.


Visible light is only a small portion of the full electromagnetic spectrum.
As a light wave's length increases, its energy decreases. This means the light waves that make up violets, indigo and blue have higher energy levels than the yellow, orange and red.

One way to see the colors of sunlight is by the use of a prism. The velocity of light decreases slightly as it moves into the prism, causing it to bend slightly. This is called refraction. The degree of refraction varies with the energy level each wave.


A prism will allow you to see the individual colors that comprise the source light. In this case, sunlight entering the prism is divided into the colors of a rainbow based upon the wavelength of each component.
The lowest energy light waves refract the least, while the highest energy waves exhibit the greatest refraction.
The end result is a dispersion of light into a rainbow of colors.

Rainbows are partly the result of sunlight refraction through a rain drop, which acts like a prism.

So, if sunlight is 'white', why is the sky blue?

The atoms and molecules comprising gasses in the atmosphere are much smaller than the wavelengths of light emitted by the sun.

As light waves enters the atmosphere, they begin to scatter in all directions by collisions with atoms and molecules. This is called Rayleigh scattering, named after Lord Rayleigh.

The color of the sky is a result of scattering of ALL wavelengths. Yet, this scattering is not in equal portion but heavily weighted toward the shorter wavelengths.

As sunlight enters the atmosphere much of the violet light waves scatter first but very high in the atmosphere and therefore not readily seen. Indigo color light waves scatter next and can be seen from high altitudes such as jet airplanes flying at normal cruising altitudes.


In this sunrise image, the blue sky, yellow Cirrus clouds and orange Altocumulus clouds result from both Rayleigh and Mie scattering. Rayleigh scattered produces blue sky and the color the clouds receives. Mei scattering is responsible for the color we see. Even with Rayleigh scattering taking place in the atmosphere, over one-half of the sun's 'white' light continues through the atmosphere reaching the earth's surface.
Next, blue light waves scatter at a rate about four times stronger than red light waves. The volume of scattering by the shorter blue light waves (with additional scattering by violet and indigo) dominate scattering by the remaining color wavelengths. Therefore, we perceive the blue color of the sky.


If the sky is blue, why are clouds white?

Unlike Rayleigh scattering, where the light waves are much smaller than the gases in the atmosphere, the individual water droplets that make up a cloud are of similar size to the wavelength of sunlight. When the droplets and light waves are of similar size, then a different scattering, called 'Mie' scattering, occurs.

Mie scattering does not differentiate individual wave length colors and therefore scatters ALL wave length colors the same. The result is equally scattered 'white' light from the sun and therefore we see white clouds.

Yet, clouds do not always appear white because haze and dust in the atmosphere can cause them to appear yellow, orange or red. And as clouds thicken, sunlight passing through the cloud will diminish or be blocked, giving the cloud a grey color. If there is no direct sunlight striking the cloud, it may reflect the color of the sky and appear bluish.

Rayleigh and Mie

Some of the most picturesque clouds occur close to sunrise and sunset when they can appear in brilliant yellows, oranges and reds. The colors result from a combination of Rayleigh and Mie scattering.

As light passes through the atmosphere, most of the shorter blue wavelengths are scattered leaving the majority of longer waves to continue. Therefore the predominate color of sunlight changes to these longer wavelengths.

Also, as light enters the atmosphere, it refracts with the greatest bend in its path near the earth's surface where the atmosphere is most dense. This causes the light's path through the atmosphere to lengthen, further allowing for more Rayleigh scattering.

As light continues to move though the atmosphere, yellow wavelengths are scattered leaving orange wavelengths. Further scattering of orange wavelengths leaves red as the predominate color of sunlight.

Therefore, near sunrise and sunset, a cloud's color is what sunlight color it receives after Rayleigh scattering. We see that sunlight's color due to Mei scattering which scatters all remaining wavelength


----------



## umbra

essentially, it was the predecessor of doppler radar.


----------



## Keef

Telling your age Umbra !-- I hear they can now modulate light waves the way we manipulate the length of sound waves to carry a message !-- That would be some quick communication !


----------



## Keef

Umbra --About light would it be possible to heat the atmosphere with a laser and cause a hurricane and guide it into an enemy coast !-- Say a storm like Katrina ?


----------



## umbra

HAARP? Just take metallic powders and spray them in the upper atmosphere then aim a larger microwave or radar at it to heat it up and all kinds of weather changes will happen.


----------



## Keef

Here they are !-- Did we make a monster today ? --Time will tell !-- 

View attachment 20160916_200634.jpg


----------



## Keef

So Umbra what U know about the Aurora Project -- Pulse detonation engines --8,000 mph space planes ?--


----------



## umbra

I know nothing


----------



## Keef

Umbra -That would be the proper answer !-- I don't even have a garage !-- U can call home and ask my wife !


----------



## Keef

But Really -- Can T.H.A.D. track a craft pushed by a string of pearls engine ?


----------



## Keef

3:45 and and I'm up from the night terror !--I haven't had this problem in awhile !-- Don't even remember the nightmare but I'm wide awake !-- Where's my pipe ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hi guys,,,Sorry i haven't been around for awhile. Im dealing with a horrible thing right now with my Mom.  My Mom is the strongest women i have ever known. She hasn't been able to eat in over a week,,my Dad gives her water with a syringe. I don't know how she is hanging on. Me and my Sister already said our goodbyes and are not going back out to see her,,Per her wishes. Its the hardest thing I have ever done in my life. I would rather be shot again several times.I have cried so much my eyes are almost swollen shut. Thanks for being my Friends


----------



## bozzo420

2 questions.....first one ...If they can put everything you know in a one inch chip, why can't they build an electric car that charges itself going down the road?
Second question. is how the h$ll do they put everything on the chip?


----------



## bozzo420

one of the hardest parts of life  Weed. Sorry you are going through it .


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> 2 questions.....first one ...If they can put everything you know in a one inch chip, why can't they build an electric car that charges itself going down the road?
> Second question. is how the h$ll do they put everything on the chip?


They kind of do...the regen braking systems do it. It's not enough to fully charge a plug in vehicle, but depending on driving conditions, it can extend your range a bit. To put everything on the chip, optical computing using an entirely new technology.


----------



## Keef

Wake and Bake again !

I think my chip is broke !-- 

Hopper --Peace be with U Cuz !

Car got to make more power than it uses and that's  tricky unless U want a nuclear car !-- The trick that would solve  it was proposed by my man Mr. Tesla !-- Broadcast the power like radio waves and remove the fuel from the car !-- The companies making electricity was having nothing to do with it !-- Government took his papers after his death and it was never to be seen again !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning... I seem to have a flu... Umbra, from my bed this morning I read your light explanation, that was very fun to read and try to understand. Thank you for posting that.

So.. the wind is blowing and my plants are blowing. need to get out there and put the netting around them... that is a two person job. I may call a friend to help mr rb.

WH, i am thinking of you every day.


----------



## Keef

Rose --Don't be sick !


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, Keef, I won't. Thanks.


----------



## DirtyDiana

So sorry for your sadness Hopper; I truly understand.  No words can take away this kind of hurting.  Wish I could tell you how to find peace, but I'm still looking myself.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I know nothing



And, the most interesting man knows nothing? ?  Really?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop! So says a Katrina refugee! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470194223335.jpg


----------



## Keef

I might should not have fixed the ladies hash burner !---  Get up -take a dose of caps- smoke a pipe and then --fill up that hash burner !-- I may not be bullet proof but I'm pretty sure I could slow a few down !


----------



## Rosebud

I went 24 hours w/out smoking pot...it is a record.


----------



## Keef

Wow Rose !-- U must be really sick !


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> So sorry for your sadness Hopper; I truly understand.  No words can take away this kind of hurting.  Wish I could tell you how to find peace, but I'm still looking myself.



Thank you DD,,,,we will find peace someday my friend,,,but it will take time. My Mom made me promise to celebrate her life and not mourn,,,,,and i will as quickly as i can. 


And Rose,,,thank you for everything.  My Mom really liked you. You are an awesome lady.


----------



## Rosebud

I really like your mom, in fact, i think she is amazing.  I find myself pretty sad over this too WH... I so hoped for a better outcome, but maybe this is a better outcome for her to be without pain. Love ya WH. What a legacy she leaves you, a fantastic woman that I know i could have learned a lot from. Amazing woman.


----------



## yarddog

Thinking of you hopper. 
Keef,  I have two pheno's of wonder woman. One has very broad leaves, the other is more slender. Not sure about sex yet.   What was your experience when you ran wonder woman?


----------



## Keef

Dog !-- I never had Wonder Woman !-- I got my 3 year old White Widow !--Would that be what U meant ? -- We'll trade some clones this winter !-- I got my Widow --Tranquil Elephantizer will be back -- Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. -- Got 2 phenos of Rose's Nurse Larry I'm running now -- Bubblicious that I'm not thrilled with !-- Gorilla Glue #4 --Got a couple feminized plants to develop --Master Kush and Moby D-i-c-k! -- Got a sickly Strawberry Rhino girl --Some to sex like Bubba Mamma and Kraven's BlackBerry Snow Lotus! -- I got others I want to start but don't got the room !-- GDP-x-Black Rose and Rose's  Purple Haze !--


----------



## Keef

Dog -- William's Wonder ? --I kilt a whole pack !-- There will be a rematch !


----------



## Keef

Hey I had a thought !-- These "root aphids" we been fighting off and on ? -- Might they be Dog Packer Knat larvae ?-- I got some yellow sticky bug traps up !-- I have no exposed wetness !-- There is a star shaped hole in my neopreme collars and they get between the plant stem and foam collar and feed on the plant !-- When the plants shows some wilt it's  too late to save it !---I can take the top off the plant and clone the stem sometimes !-- This gonna stop !-- I don't won't to poison myself but this is intolerable! -- Where's  my D.D.T. ? --


----------



## Keef

Turned the lights out in veg and applied EM-1 and good 'todes !-- Let everything dry some then turn the lights back on !-- Keep forgetting to do it at lights out !-- Shut the lights out and just do it !


----------



## umbra

Hooper...words mean very little. Be well


----------



## mossycrew479

Wh.my family sends prayers for yours first of all..I no I don't post much but you will be hearing alot from me soon.Went on vacation bought a house came home put ours up for sale three days later three offers gave my two week notice at work after 38 years next friday is my last day no more random..Time to consume again without fear..Very stressful 3 months Moving almost 2000 mi. A life changing experience for me.Very scared but excited to..At least moving to mmj state with legalazation on the ballot this year.No more random testing Waahooo


----------



## Keef

Mossy !-- Big Move Cuz !-- U be down here closer to me !-- Old pot farmers can be a suspicious lot but U been around !-- U need anything ?--Seed or whatever let me know !-- See what we can do !-- 

Umbra --I didn't mean to make U uncomfortable yesterday  !--
-Yes I did !--I was picking Cuz !-- My head injury frees me of any security clearance problems !-- What da hell do I know anyway ? -- I just make sheet up !-- 

Hey !--Root Aphids ? --No!- No !-- Those are not root aphids !-- They are F ungus Knat larvae !-- Now I know !- Now they die !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good afternoon OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469836648237.jpg


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks Keef been a little jealous all those wonderful sounding seeds you been graciously sending to ofc  family might need to take ya up on that..Can't grow there legally for medical cuz my new house is to close to a dispensary..You have to live 25 mi.away from one to be able to grow..If it goes full legalazation I can grow 6 plants per adult 12 per houehold.Can't wait..


----------



## Keef

Well Mossy I'd like to take credit for it but some of the peeps got some seed they send them to me and I send them out to anyone interested ! --I got plenty F-2 seed from Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. --It really works for me !-- My girl got to be 18 month 2 years old !--- There some other stuff too !-- Let me know when U get close and we'll figure it out ! I'll start rounding U up some seed !-- What strikes your fancy !-- A fast finishing indica -- One of them long time finishers ? - -- Umbra got me chasing a Lemon !-- He got the last of the Oregon Lemons so I'm shopping !-- I don't need them now !-- Just locate them put to them on my wish list !


----------



## Keef

Mossy --The 2 plants in the corner of this pic are Umbra's BPU-X-B.B. on the right and Rose's Nurse Larry on the left with the bigger leaves !-- Anyway I can't help myself -- I still have some pollen from that BPU-X-B.B.'s brother Trips so I got to do the cross !-- I'll have some seed !-- 2 outstanding varieties can't help but be good !-- 

View attachment 20160917_170331.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose --The Nurse Larry pheno bottom middle ? --- Dat's da One !-- You'll see this plant again !-- Uncle Keef got it !--- It'll  be here when U want it back !-- I breed it much as I want and keep a pure strain !-- 

Speaking of breeding !-- Hey Nick !-- How far along is that Thai into bloom ? -- Got a spare bottom limb ?-- Blueberry Thai ? -- Maybe shorten the finish time and keep the trippy part ? -- I got pollen !--


----------



## Kraven

Veg reloaded. Lots of starts on their heals. The chop is soon. I'll get a picture or two up tonight when I go check numbers. Peace


----------



## Keef

I like Kravens picks !--One of those pics U do with a forest of trichs? --- Look like a southern snow storm ? 

What's  for supper !-- We had Cajun seafood last night  !-- She cooking me some Chicken Rotel tonight !-- Good therapy for her !-- She waiting for a lady to get back to town with a home health agency ---Want to put D.D. to work on pediatric cases !-- Pay cut but less stress !-- We can adapt !-- ( I still got my grow room expansion money put up !) -- Plus my daddy he say --- 
Money don't grow on trees !--- 
 He was wrong !


----------



## Kraven

I'll try and get a few macro shots keef, they are frosty, but G13 got me beat this round his junk is flat out crusty. Luckily we have the same genetics so my next round is gonna be off the chain. Peace


----------



## Keef

Cool ! --I be waiting !
Hey I know it means nothing to U free state peeps but this pic show the analysis of this CO2 vape oil I got one time somewhere !- I don't seem to remember where !-- Anyway -- I know Kraven making vape oil and it's not like a southern outlaw can go down to the lab for an analysis! -- This is the kind of oil that comes from that Simply "C" Super Critical hash oil machine I'm after !
I can verify that this sheet will rock your world !- Screw one onto an e-cig battery and who's to know what U smoking ? 

View attachment 20160917_180627.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I take mine everywhere.


----------



## Keef

That's what U need right now Rose !-- Little tokes !-- Flowers might be more irritating !--Even for smooth smoking organic cannabis like I'm sure U grow !-- I been watching that Panama Red U got !-- One day !-- My time comes !


----------



## Rosebud

I was just contemplating that PR.. she isn't even in bloom, i guess i will try to clone her one last time and then she will need to come out... Not even a tiny bud on that very thin, interesting structure girl. She looks CRAZY.


----------



## Keef

Don't say that Rose !-- Down here with about a 9 or 10 month growing season I just know I could rock some of those sativas like that outside !-- I drag a six foot Christmas tree outside in Early March !-- Probably finish in late October! -- Big Mother !-- but --That time is not now !


----------



## Keef

I been test driving D.D.'s repaired hash burner today --With her assistance !-- I am happy to report that it still do work !-- I done went and got sideways as the Dog would say !--


----------



## Kraven

When your ready Keef I have a grip of Panama Red and Acapulco Gold. I'm just biding my time. When I do them they will be stand alone 12/12 from seed, or a mature sexed cut as soon as it roots flip it to 12/12....only way I can see me fitting one inside my 8 foot confines.  Rose I hope you can get her cloned, it would be a nice indoor project this winter and they are gorgeous, slender, sexy plants.


----------



## Kraven

Keef I eased out to the Bunker to check numbers and get a few pic's. I guess I need to get my own grow thread started hmm......


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice Kraven, Very pretty.

 I wonder what would happen if I cut herPR in half and put her in the shed?

My friend orange said she would die. any thoughts?


----------



## Keef

I don't think it would die Rose if U chopped it back like doing a reveg !-- Flipping it back to veg just long enough to recover !-- Then go back to 12/12 !-- No reason except it will take a little longer !-- Might just be able to top it severely and let the bottom finish !-- Hey can U braid some beaches together  to strengthen them--- then tie it down enough to move it ? --  There is always another way !-- 

Kraven that's  the way they say to  super crop a sativa !-- Take cuts and as soon as they root flip them to bloom !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Very nice Kraven, Very pretty.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if I cut herPR in half and put her in the shed?
> 
> My friend orange said she would die. any thoughts?



Gosh Rose, that's a lot to ask from her, I agree with OS. If it was me I would be taking cuts like mad till I had a few cuts root. I would let her go outside as long as she will till she dies, she can give up a ton of good cuts till you get her cloned. Once the cuts root flip them to 11/13 inside and start LST immediately. She will still get a little leggy, but a 6 footer is much easier to deal with than 12 footers. (She will stretch the whole time she flowers.) I would expect a full 12-14 weeks once she starts stacking. Peace


----------



## Keef

Kraven they ever let us grow outside we got the climate !--- I been thinking about that Thai Nick got !-- Got to be a way for me to grow a full sativa without changing the whole grow !-- Guess D.D. gonna have to learn to SCROG !


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Kraven and Keef.


----------



## Kraven

How are you feeling Rose? If you can't get her to cooperate lemme know, I'll send you a grip of PR and you can start them 12/12 from seed and then switch the females to 11/13 and get your groove going that way. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know what a grip is but i have a bunch of seeds of this girl.. Popped 3 and they were all female. I gave two to THG.. Doubt she is doing any better..

 My fever is lower tonight than last night, thanks for asking. I think i am better. 

When i feel better there is much to do in the garden. have had high winds all day and the girls are not caged. They didn't need to be until today, i actually have buds that are healthy. Bud tied one to the apricot stump... I just couldn't do that in all that wind and dust.


----------



## Kraven

Yea. I'm glad your beginning to feel a little better. A grip is slang for a small bag of beans, usually 5-10 beans (about how many you can grip at once to put into a seed baggie). You have plenty of beans. I dunno how easy she clones, I really would have to talk to a good sativa grower to get factual answers. I hope you get something figured out, it has been so long since I have smoked her, she gives me the noids and I have to use eye drops just to be able to blink. Way too zippy for me. Peace


----------



## Keef

Yeah Rose !-- U better get well !--- I got the hot tub fired up and tested !-- My belly is full !-- I'm doing that stoned sideways walk !-- Gonna go get wet and watch the post harvest moon !-- I would get high first but I'm there !-- Oh!-- Chlorine is high !-- Might as well pack a pipe ? -- My phone keeps ringing !---I'm not answering it !-- I don't chat on the phone !-- - I don't use my phone for that !


----------



## Rosebud

The last time i smoked this was in alaska with mr rb.. there was pant wetting from laughter...1972... Terrible when you are trying to impress a guy and ya wet your pants laughing on the kitchen floor...awe good times..


----------



## Kraven

Thats a good story, and yea I do remember just being tickled at everything....still gave me the noids in the end, but was really funny till that happened. Speedy weed too, kinda euphoric....sure hope you get a few going and get it figured out how to tame her.


----------



## Keef

View from the hot tub !-- The phone camera doesn't do it justice but little past full moon and a sky full of stars !--- Wet Noodle down here now !-- Might better see if that hash burner still works !-- 

View attachment 20160917_220845.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I had one peachy pheno of the Bubblicious that I liked.    But over all, I wasn't a fan of the strain.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, wake and bake time. rose sorry to hear your sick, hope you feel even better today. got to go to the farm with my father inlaw this morning so i'm getting a buzz going. hell i'm lost this morn, i have lost my phone but found $50.00, wonder if someone is up for a trade. chat at yall in a bit.


----------



## Kraven

Well, headed to see the o'l Hippy....will be our first safety meeting in over three months. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Ugh !-- It Hurts when I do this !-- Took me a big dose of caps starting on my 2nd cup of coffee !-- We working on it !-- 
Dog I'm running the Bubblicious again but I think next time I start some seed I may start some I made when I bred BPU-X-B.B.  to it !-- There might be something nice there !-- We'll have to see !-- Nick and Ness got some I hope one of them run I think it'll be nice !--By itself I don't think it's a heavy producer like BPU-X-B.B. 
Hope U find your phone Giggy ! -- Without having to give up the money !-- U gonna see that BPU-X-B.B.  in the pig pen !-- I bet it's  huge by now !


----------



## giggy

morning krav and keef.



Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. ! -- Ugh !-- It Hurts when I do this !-- Took me a big dose of caps starting on my 2nd cup of coffee !-- We working on it !--
> Dog I'm running the Bubblicious again but I think next time I start some seed I may start some I made when I bred BPU-X-B.B.  to it !-- There might be something nice there !-- We'll have to see !-- Nick and Ness got some I hope one of them run I think it'll be nice !--By itself I don't think it's a heavy producer like BPU-X-B.B.
> Hope U find your phone Giggy ! -- Without having to give up the money !-- U gonna see that BPU-X-B.B.  in the pig pen !-- I bet it's  huge by now !


my brother sent me some video but i can't seem to share it in any way. thing is a monster.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,

Kraven, have fun, i know you will, give him a hug for me.

WH, thinking of you a lot.

Giggy, very nice to see you.

Ok, i am sick of being sick now. Think I will start that z pac.


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am, we spoke of you and all the neato things you have to play with, take the Z pac and get better, take the whole pack please, even if you feel better. 

Wow, what a happy safety meeting, mainly it was just good to be with him again, I sure do think a lot of him and his wife. Getting my chocolate fix on this am.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I want to live in a world where we can get easily get stuff like that !-- 

Still looking at Lemon cannabis !-- Lemon Zinger from Bohdi ? -- Anyone know anything about it ?
Umbra they gonna make some more of those Oregon Lemon seed ?-
Chasing strains is like an addiction !-- I'm only looking at Lemon !--I will not go buck wild !-- I have a problem ya'll and I acknowledge it !-- Chasing varieties is an illness !


----------



## Kraven

Yea me too keef, these baby's taste like really expensive chocolate (cant tell they are THC infused) and they have a nice little kick to them, 10mg per so 2-3 is good for me. Peace


----------



## Keef

About 30 mg. Oral dose ? -- From what I can tell that is about right for me too !-- I wonder if instead of cooking with RSO if the using another concentrate ?-- It's  hard to cover that RSO bong water taste !-- Think I'm taking another dose of caps---  my left arm is being uncooperative this morning !--


----------



## Keef

My treated cuts are doing surprisingly well !--Nurse Larry doesn't seem to know something happened to it ! What I did different this time was to put a bubbler in the hot Zombie Juice and thru the long rinse !-- Seems to have a more consistent effect !-- They will be a B.B. King plant !-- Nurse Larry got the look I'm after  too !-- Thinking about letting Bubblicious  go !


----------



## Rosebud

They use refined co2 oil i believe. There is not pot taste...amazing.

Ok, Kraven i will start the z pack.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow!  Kraven,  those chocolates look wonderful!   I'd probably have to eat the entire box to fix my aches today!  Rose!  You better get on that Z pack!  Treated the girls with nematodes yesterday & gave them a little EM 1 foliar spray.  They look pretty good.  Funny how foliar spraying feels wrong, but my mind knows it's a good thing. I'm always nervous every time I spray those babies!


----------



## Keef

So after legalization California gonna supply the best Dank to the world  ? --- Better bring your best when U show up in MY neck of the woods !-- I be waiting ! --I mean thanks for the motivation but it kinda made my hackles rise !-- Tell me I can't compete ?


----------



## Keef

G.G.#4 -- Be moving into the rotation next cycle !-- Excited to see what it does especially since mine is a freak !-- I want to see if it is a good thing or not !

I may never grow tons but that's not my goal !-- I guess I just want to spit in the face of big pharm !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, your first step would be to have your pot tested for purity and potency. Once you know the potency you can do "serving size" 
I am going to do that this year if i get harley. I will need to figure out my RSO doses. I am mostly nice and not too bright in math, but it can be done. Thank goodness i married someone who has what i lack.

Anyway... My daughter had to go to a dispensary as I am about out...crumbs.  WOW is a dispensary cool in seatlle.  They have no organics certified as such, but they have certified pesticide free. She chose that. She got some Candy land she liked at 28 % thc. 
Dispensary's are really really fun, even if you are grower.  The bud tenders find us more difficult..lol


----------



## Keef

Rose that's  why I like my caps instead of RSO !-- It's  much weaker so U can figure out the dose by how many caps to take !-- RSO the size of a grain of rice is just a judgement call !-- We figured out the dosage of THC from a gummy bear and some hard candy we got once !-- Said 100 Mg. was 10 doses !-- Not !!

Been thinking about that Lemon Trees Umbra said NCH bought !-- Money to buy the best and working in a free state ? -- Vs. -- My Po a** working with pickle jars in the belly of the beast under threat of jail if I get caught !-- Just doesn't seem fair !---- I kinda feel sorry for they delusional a** !-- 

Bring it Beeches !


----------



## Keef

Math Rose ? -- Try to mix one part Zombie Juice  ( after U make it ) --- to 10,350 parts deionized water !-- Piece of cake !


----------



## Keef

It's an open forum U can believe every word I say ! -- I've done this a few times and suddenly I start talking trash ?-- Just saying !-- 

Rosebud --When I get thru jacking up Nurse Larry --There will be only the single plant ---She gonna need a name !-- U might want to start making a list of names !-- She be coming home to U one day !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764787560.jpg


----------



## Keef

Moved a Bubba Mamma to bloom to sex and my first plant to survive my Zombie Juice also ! --A little Hippie's Dawg! -- Soon we be blooming plants that survived my tinkering !-- So I guess the search for the Frankenplant enters the last stage !--- The pipe don't lie !--- I needs to know !-- So couple months they get the pipe !-- I run survivors until I find the jewel !-- Then I run some more !---


----------



## Kraven

Whew, smoking the slayer after a lil break and it is getting into my head. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Keef,I am anxious to see what fabulous smoke you get out of that bubba. It is going to be great, i am guessing.

I had some of that Kraven. it was pretty good.

You know what is worse than being sick? your husband being sick.  oh no.


----------



## Kraven

Oh no, get him on a Z pack too...

Yes ma'am this Slayer has a little age on her and she is proving to be quite the trickster. It is a dumb buzz, your dumb for an hour...but it is sometimes nice to be able to detach from things and just float in a pool of idea's.


----------



## Keef

Chicken soup stat Rose !-- Vitamin C --U know the drill !-- I like the plant structure of that Bubba Mamma !-- Plants got to look a certain way to hold the most weight !--- I got a couple smaller ones but This one was the biggest and I had room to sex it !-- If it is a girl -- I pull it back to veg and spend a couple months cutting on it! -- Now Nurse Larry is cloned in it's original form and it looks perfect for what I want !-- She gonna put on a lot of weight and be able to support it !-- It's gonna finish the present bloom cycle to see what we got !--It's  a pain to have to grow a variety out before U ever get to sample it !-- GG #4 be looking good too !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Watching a George Harrison tribute concert-- super! He really did some beautiful music.


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, time to get the week started. i got my car running this weekend, so i can stop riding a motorcycle to work everyday. hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Kraven

You too YD. Glad you got your car running...starting to get cool in the mornings for a ride in.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Ugh !-- Kripple Keef reporting for duty sir !

Dog --Ya'll having trouble getting gas yet ?

What up Kraven ?


----------



## yarddog

keef, price is going up, form 1.99 up to 2.25 in three days. i am not sure yet if this is a legitimate price increase, or if folks are sketching out buying more gas, or if we are really feeling the pinch.  i have two vehicles that get more than 50 mpg if ridden right. 
im just saying, with prices stagnantly low, it was mighty convenient to have a problem that would force prices back up.  
kraven, yeah the ride in still feels good but i know whats a few weeks away.  how is retirement treating you?


----------



## Keef

That pipeline ruptured and spilled alot of gas so they had to shut the pipeline down !-- Up to the east of the Mississippi Valley! -- Should be a temporary shortage !-- 
D.D. and I only got the one car now !-- I had an old hoopty but I let it set up until the brakes rusted to the rotor and last time I saw it move it was behind a tow truck leaving 2 skid marks where the tires where froze up !-- Rusty stuff crumbles away quick down here ! -- We still have nights in the mid 70's and Heat indexes during the day running around a 100 or higher !- We could use some of that stuff ya'll call cool weather !--


----------



## WeedHopper

My Mom passed Sunday morning guys.
Thanks for yalls friendship and understanding.
She is at peace now.
Me,,,not so much. Time will heal.


----------



## yarddog

well, right now cool weather to me is in the 88-91 degree range

Weedhopper, I hope you can find peace soon. this is a very hard part of life. 
   i wonder, if our own death might be the easiest for us to bear.


----------



## bozzo420

Weed, I had to watch a neighbor pass once. On her last breath, she got the biggest smile on her face. I always remember that about passing. She never looked so happy. 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keef

Cuts we took are doing well !-- I was down to 1 cut of my old Widow but she back with half dozen rooting cuts -- Nurse Larry likes what I do !-- I got white bumps on the stems of the cuts they fixing to pop roots !-- This Bubba Mamma looks good -- Hope it's  a girl !-- I am not picky about varieties but it has to grow well in my conditions ! --They don't all do it !-- My Widow-- Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B. -- Rose's Nurse Larry ---They like what I do and grow well for me !-- Potent heavy producers !-- Hey ya'll help me find a lemon !-- I like what I read about that Oregon Lemon --Umbra got from Archive seed but they out !-- A Sweet Lemon is what I want !-- Someone seed hunting runs across a lemon  --Squat sturdy bushy plant --hybrid indica leaning ! --Let me know !
Kraven -- Dog -- I popped 3 of 5 BBSL I lost 2 and the one left has long skinny leaves !-- I expected it to be more indica looking plant !-- What yours look like Dog ? -- I do better with an indica leaning hybrid !-- Widow taught me I can't handle that sativa stretch !-- Took quite a few seed to find an indica leaning pheno !-- She still stretch some in bloom !-- She been good to me !
She be meeting the juice soon enough !-- When U talk sheet like I do sometimes U got to remember ---Extraordinary claims require Extraordinary proof !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I'm so sorry !-- I hope U find peace soon !--


----------



## Kraven

Sorry for your loss WH, nobody passing is easy but this one will be especially hard. I wish peace and tranquility for you and your family brother.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment lily of the valley.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Hey Rose --The Nurse Larry pheno bottom middle ? --- Dat's da One !-- You'll see this plant again !-- Uncle Keef got it !--- It'll  be here when U want it back !-- I breed it much as I want and keep a pure strain !--
> 
> Speaking of breeding !-- Hey Nick !-- How far along is that Thai into bloom ? -- Got a spare bottom limb ?-- Blueberry Thai ? -- Maybe shorten the finish time and keep the trippy part ? -- I got pollen !--



Hey Keef,  how's it going?  I currently have 3 Thai that are 30 days into flower. 

View attachment 20160919_110730.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I also have 3 hippie dawg and 8 of those blueberry or bpu or whatever. 

View attachment 20160919_105648.jpg


View attachment 20160919_105455.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  just saw your post.  I'm very sorry for your loss. A Mother is someone we have a bond with that is truly special.  Thank goodness the memories will remain.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Umbra, just saw your post. I'm very sorry for your loss. A Mother is someone we have a bond with that is truly special. Thank goodness the memories will remain.


 It was not me, it was WeedHopper's mother that died. WH, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- 
Morning Nick !-- I have to see if we can get U some pollen then !-- That BPU-X-B.B.  is just fine by itself and I'm sure the Thai is too but maybe it could shorten the bloom time ! --I get U some pollen and she make some seed U send me some of them ?

I think I'm gonna see if I can find Hopper something to help him feel better sooner !--- I know he can't grow right now so --My question is flowers or vape oil ? --Anyone got any suggestions let me know !-- I know he liked that Blue Dream vape oil !-- See what we can do for our friend !--


----------



## Kraven

Well found the cat this morning with an aural hematoma on his left ear, those don't fix themselves and it's bothering him enough he keeps shaking his head, so Ossie goes under tomorrow at 8 am for a surgical repair, it will be a single day, but he will have the funny collar to keep him from scratching at the stitches in his ear so his life is gonna be hell for the next ten days.....spent a even grand in less than 10 minutes. I knew ahead of time what the fix was and that it was necessary before he got himself into pain and it was far worse. Still it looks like a 4-5 mm incision and the then cleaning out the blood clot and the fibrous tissue that starts to build back to try and repair what the body thinks is damaged, but really is not. Then 5 to 6 stitches to hold both flaps down on each side of his ear, and of course it's left open to drain. I have to put antibiotics in both ears after surgery so not gonna be an easy time for him or me I'm afraid.


----------



## Keef

Dam Kraven !-- Sorry it cost so much but it sounds Nessesary! -- Poor thing with a lamp shade !-- Don't take this wrong but U will post a pic with the lamp shade around it's head !-- I always wonder how they drink with those on !-- If I was the cat I would be pissed off when I came home from the vet !
One of my Shih-Tzu had a nose job when she was 5 months old !--


----------



## Kraven

yea he is not gonna be too happy, I hate it for him too. its one of those things that just happens. For some reason he had a capillary pop and form a small hematoma....but being a cat and it felt funny he just kept shaking his head and scratching....which is normal, but it cause it to fill more and more now he has coliflower ear sorta, so yea if it had not progressed so quickly from last night till this am, I would have let it heal and never took him to the vet, nothing the vet would do, but since it is still building it has to be repaired and you know how all those stringy protein fibers start to form as it try's to scar off, well that had to be removed also to flatten the ear back and the you have to sew both flaps down leaving the incision open....surgeries we have seen hundreds of time.....but this time it happening to my Ossie


----------



## yarddog

st. nick, i bet you got at least wo hippie dawgs turn male.  i was happy with the structure of the female i had, the one that hermied on me. i am going to give it another go, i have plenty of seed, and i think while this was a full blown hermie, i think i caused some of it due to stress. not sure but if if happens again i will not be messing with them anymore. 
keef- i will have to check when i get home and see about the bbsl. if i remember right, it looks more sativa. the leaves are not very broad. the female bbsl has started showing 11 fan leaves. 
Kraven, a grand. whew. if a cat or dog i have needed a grand, i'm not sure what i would do. no way i could spend that much. when i was eleven, my best friend in the whole world was my dog. he got cancer, my dad spent a few hundred, and we jsut had to accept it.    Blackie lived another few months and then we could tell he was hurting. when he stopped eating, we went out in the woods and put him down. first time i ever saw my daddy cry.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U know I know exactly what U talking about !-- I've done surgery on people and animals !-- The only time I would work on my dogs myself would be in an emergency !-- They my sidekicks !-- I don't have trouble cutting on people or animals but babies and toddlers hurts me too bad !--- Toddler got to close to the dogs food bowl and the dog chewed his face up !-- I had to hold him down while the doc sewed him up !-- I cried the entire time !-- It was traumatic to me !--- Worked on lots of adults that were train wrecks don't bother me a bit !-- I put a urinary catheter in a woman that weighed 250 pound and was barely 5 ft tall !-- Even if U know the anatomy find stuff can be a challenge in a situation Iike that !


----------



## DirtyDiana

My deepest condolences to you & your family Hopper!


----------



## Keef

Dog I'm sexing my first Dawg now !-- It is the first survivor of the juice !-- I'm not too excited !-- I know it throws a lot of males but dam !--- If it's  a female I'll keep it anyway !-- I need a microscope there's  things I need to see !-- but like I say-- The pipe don't lie !


----------



## WeedHopper

I just want to take the time to say. "Thank You My Friends "  you guys are awesome and have been there for me,,,every step of the way. My heart feels like it has been ripped out of my chest and i have never known such pain. I have been in 2 bad Harley accidents, ,been shot With a 357 magnum,,stabbed,,open heart surgery and other things,,,But none can touch this pain,,,but with my friends i have been given the strength to overcome, ,and i shall,,as i always have. But im not kidding guys,,,you have been a great support and i am humbled to be a part of MP and your lives for over 8 yrs.
Thank you again.


----------



## Rosebud

Love you WH.


----------



## Nana_66

This is my first time posting here. I too am a golden oldie. Grandma to 1 beautiful grandson. Growing cannabis is my therapy, I use it for many medical conditions, but most especially my PTSD. You see, i have a son who honorably served multiple tours in the US Army, in Afghanistan, as an Army Ranger. He never returned from war, emotionally at least. He returned a different person. He suffered from severe PTSD. Cannabis helped him somewhat. However, in the end he succumbed to the unseen wounds of war here at home in the US. I found him. Very traumatic to say the least. Hopefully soon cannabis will be legal in my state. Anyway, I'm pleased to meet all of you here in the old farts club   


Sent from my 9020A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8

welcome nana. good peeps abound here...


----------



## Keef

Nana I saw your name and thought -- This lady needs to be with us !-- I'm so glad U came by !-- I did not know how right I was !-- Nana ---Welcome home !


----------



## Keef

Nana I'm glad your state may be legal one day soon !-- I haven't checked lately but I may be slightly over the legal plant count for Texas myself !---Why don't I feel like a criminal ?--- I'm a veteran like several others here !-- My first tour was was during that other war !-- I fell and shattered my face while working in a civilian hospital !-- I use cannabis both as cannacaps and smoke for pain control and what they call recreational!-- but even if a person smokes a joint to unwind after work !-- I consider that medical too !--

Almost a decade as a legal morphine junkie !-- I went cold turkey and now I only use cannabis! --


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll this my first time to shake keif! --I used to get hash back in the day and I'm pretty sure it wasn't bubble or dry ice hash !-- Anyway I said what the hell !--give old school a chance !-- I'm sure I probably should use a smaller screen size !-- What size U guys use ? -- This my first time !--Smokes nice ! 

View attachment 20160919_155038.jpg


----------



## Keef

I just want to know if it may be clean enough to put the Kraven process on it ?--


----------



## Vegas Kid

Colors good; there doesnt appear to be much (if any) extraneous plant material


----------



## Kraven

Yea you should be fine Keef, 2:1 on the ETOH, give it a good swirly or two before you set it in the freezer. Then freeze it off at least 72 hrs. I use a kanga can and it has a 100mic screen, the trick is to get the first 10 seconds worth of the first shake separate from your second shake....A grade and B grade. I never shake a pile more than 2 times, dry ice will give you just very small jagged pieces of plant material if you over shake.....hard to find the trichs with all that plant material. 

A grade is winterized and reduced down to oil and B grade gets pressed and worked into hash.


----------



## Keef

What up Vegas ? -- Thanks for the input !-- Put it in a hash bag on top a bigger screen over a bowl and played a drum solo on it !-- Just to know !-- I guess I need a press ? -


----------



## umbra

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B2GI5J4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef

$17 ? --I can live with that Umbra !-- I want to see your sonic machine !-- U got me thinking about the sonic instrument cleaning machines we had in the O.R. !-- Bet there's  still some in used hospital equipment! --I could see when it started slowing down !-- Just thinking about what Kraven been doing to make vape oil !-- I want a CO2 extractor but I need to know all the ways it can be made ! -- Soon as Kraven O.K.'s it !--I get busy !-- Check me off Kraven !-- wash the hash  with Everclear -- Freeze for 24 hours (?) Then filter before it can warm up to remove the waxes and any stray plant matter !-- Then a nice slow evaporation or just slow at the end (?)-- Got to get me one of those silicone bowl or what ever it is oil doesn't stick to !--


----------



## Keef

Will do !--Thanks Kraven !--


----------



## Kraven

I generally do a slow pour through a single unbleached coffee filter, then let sit in the freezer another 24 hours and do a second pour through a double coffee filter, that is given me the best results so far, also I have a chest freezer so I do all my work below the frost line, those waxes don't take but a minute to start warming up. Once I get through the winterization and get all the plant particulate and waxes out then its a small pyrex dish sitting out with a cheese cloth cover, I just don't bother it for a day or two, then when it gets thick, I'll get a double boiler bath going and just sit it in hot water, change the water out a few times while lightly stirring...mixing and I end up with a pretty honey colored oil sorta the consistency of syrup. It goes into one of my special small purple mason's to keep light out and I store it in the fridge in a brown paper bag.....here is the secret I don't tell most peeps....I decarb and cool the weed just before I shake it, I think that's why I cant get it clearer or closer to clear. I will warn you this little mix is extremely potent and licking the spoon is not advised......took 4 hrs to wear off and it made riding the green dragoon a light joke...I was a very unhappy camper for a minute...lessons learned. First pic is the grade A from last harvest, and second pic is grade B :

Grade A = 47g darker golden
Grade B = 78g  lighter green

Two total shakes ten seconds each. Peace


----------



## Keef

I know from trying to filter winterized RSO how fast the waxes liquefy! --U decarb first ? -- Off to pick up pizza in a bit and stop at the liquor store on the way home !-- Let U know what happens !-- I have an empty clean e-cig cartridge !-- O.K. ---U know I got more than one !--


----------



## Kraven

Remember don't put a **** ton of ETOH in, just enough to emulsify the oil and a little extra to give it a swirly swish before letting it sit in the freezer...or it will take a awhile to get the ETOH to evap, plus you will have more moisture in the mix making it cloudy.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> $17 ? --I can live with that Umbra !-- I want to see your sonic machine !-- U got me thinking about the sonic instrument cleaning machines we had in the O.R. !-- Bet there's still some in used hospital equipment! --I could see when it started slowing down !-- Just thinking about what Kraven been doing to make vape oil !-- I want a CO2 extractor but I need to know all the ways it can be made ! -- Soon as Kraven O.K.'s it !--I get busy !-- Check me off Kraven !-- wash the hash with Everclear -- Freeze for 24 hours (?) Then filter before it can warm up to remove the waxes and any stray plant matter !-- Then a nice slow evaporation or just slow at the end (?)-- Got to get me one of those silicone bowl or what ever it is oil doesn't stick to !--


 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PMZEJB4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I know from trying to filter winterized RSO how fast the waxes liquefy! --U decarb first ? -- Off to pick up pizza in a bit and stop at the liquor store on the way home !-- Let U know what happens !-- I have an empty clean e-cig cartridge !-- O.K. ---U know I got more than one !--


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/231099523738?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Keef

In da freezer !-- Kraven one day we gonna have to have a talk !-- Open forum and all --but-- that be funny to me !---I know my way around a lab as U know and I understand cannabis !-- Where the goodies are and the way they they are on the plant !--I see   it !-- If U don't know what I'm talking about then it don't matter !-- Appreciate the guidance! -- I'll let U know how it turns out !--


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231099523738?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649




Hrmmm Umbra, looks like you been peeking in my equipment locker.....found out quickly that I was going to need vacuum assist to efficiently filter before the mix warmed too much. I figured keef already knew since he has winterized BHO....he would need a vac pump to a collection beaker. Nice find fosure, gonna order one now since my set-up is DIY, thanks.


----------



## Keef

Kraven remember those good old sputum traps ? -- For anyone else it is like a water trap for equipment  or a thump keg for the shiners except these are small and disposable !-- Hook the in to the bottom of a filter equipped funnel !--- Pour the alcohol in the funnel and suck on the "out"  hose !-- The alcohol gets sucked thru the filter and is trapped in the sputum trap !-- If U tough U won't pass out from sucking alcohol fumes !-- Pow !--Straight to the brain !-- That's  why I get D.D. to do it !---She bad !


----------



## Kraven

sounds like that would pickle my brain


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. to put the hash pipe down !-- She got a job interview tommorrow  and maybe a drug screen !-- She studying for the drug test right now !-- I'm gonna prey for her !-- Girlfriend can beat a drug test without breaking a sweat !--- I told her just walk in and say and say I smell weed which one of ya'll got high on the way here ? Good Times !-- I always say my hand is sore someone got to come hold the bottle !--


----------



## Keef

More questions !-- Kraven could I drop a piece of cotton ball down the barrel of a syringe and push that frozen alcohol thru ? --Would that get enough of the wax ?


----------



## Keef

D.D. said I need a still !--She tired of me freezing liquor in the freezer !-- I told her it was about time !-- I'm not making anymore wine !-- She say --so all the money spent on wine making equipment  was a waste ? -- I told her no !-- I knew  I would need the wine making equipment to ferment mash when U finally come around and realized I need a still ! -- I found one at a reasonable price but for some reason they have to be shipped in clear wrap !--- Not to my house !! --


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc.      i need to finish my drying setup, i am tired of having buds hanging in random closets in my house.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Damnt,,,i woke up to my AC not working.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--  
Hopper -- I know the northern family may not understand but losing AC sucks when U live in the dirty south !
Where's  my pipe ?--


----------



## Keef

I'm sexing a Hippie's Dawg and a Bubba Momma -- Went check them and pretty sure the Bubba Momma is a female but it's  early !-- The Dawg is the first one that met the Juice as a sprout and survived !-- Anyway Dog had one Hermie so I'm watching it like a hawk ! ---Here's  the deal though --- I think the pistols ( white hairs)--- Looks like the mutant Dawg gonna make blood red pistols !- Maybe I'm just seeing stuff !-- I never heard of red pistols !-- Time will tell !-- That plant may be my first Frankenplant!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Sorry about no air WH.. that is horrible.. You are not working this week? Thinking of you daily.

I'm still sick. Keef, i made home made organic chicken soup for mr rb.. he seems way better this morning than me...Thanks for the suggestion.  I grew celery in my garden box this summer and I put a bunch of that in there with the regular onion...ya know, it was tasty.


----------



## Rosebud

Nana, please excuse my lateness in welcoming you here to MP. Your post  was so honest and true. First of all let me say I am so sorry for the loss of your son, both times. As a mom it is so hard to know how you can put one foot in front of the other after what you have been through. Thank you for telling us a tiny bit of your story. I am so glad that you are growing and you are here.  I hope we can visit more.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- Organic chicken soup ? -- That's  probably the problem right there !-- I know I give U a hard time about organic but I respect what U do Rose !-- Nurse Larry is one fine plant !-- Heavy stalk medium internode distance --She looks like she can support lots of bud !-- Is Bubba Momma kin to it ? -- They look a lot alike !-- Not the same but similar !-- Blood red pistols  on a mutant Dawg ? -- I hope it holds and  doesn't hermie !-- 
Red Dawg ?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.


Don't look back, you can never look back.


:48: 

View attachment CaddyFaced.JPG


----------



## Keef

DWC man in da house !-- What up Joe ? -- I haven't looked at your journal lately !-- U still rocking that DWC ?


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Joe! Love that picture.

No Bubba moma is not related to NLarry.  She is going to be amazing genetics though.


----------



## Kraven

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> 
> Don't look back, you can never look back.
> 
> 
> :48:



Nice choice Joe.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, cats in surgery now, will be knowing something in the next few hours. Peace


----------



## Keef

That's obvious to me Rose !-- I got a couple more babies back there but I want this pheno !-- Still can't tell for sure only been a day or 2 in bloom! -- Nurse Larry showed hairs within 24 hours of being in bloom !-- She impressed me !-- I had good weed before but I think these new genetics are outstanding !-- Haven't even smoked them yet but I know what I want and these fit the bill !--- Then coming up behind these is that legendary Go -Rilla Glue  Number Four mutant !-- Me and this plant been thru it and she gonna have a part in the next cycle !-- There's  also this feminized Master Kush !-- Oh !-- she gonna be fine !-- 
Ya'll don't be looking at my grow and counting and stuff !--It may not add up !-- I can be slippery !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Sorry about no air WH.. that is horrible.. You are not working this week? Thinking of you daily.
> 
> I'm still sick. Keef, i made home made organic chicken soup for mr rb.. he seems way better this morning than me...Thanks for the suggestion.  I grew celery in my garden box this summer and I put a bunch of that in there with the regular onion...ya know, it was tasty.



Good morning Rosebud I hope you're having an excellent morning


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? 
Hey Kraven I had to move that extract in the freezer and I got some on my fingers !-- I just automatically licked it off !-- Am I gonna die ?


----------



## umbra

the latest acquisitions 

View attachment IMG_0664.JPG


View attachment IMG_0665.JPG


----------



## umbra

Keef, I know you were eyeing some starfighter. Meltdown is the oranges x starfighter F2


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight said:


> Good morning Rosebud I hope you're having an excellent morning




Well thank you very much Budlight, i am having a great morning. My friends dog got lose on Sat night and was found this morning, safe... I am doing a happy dance.
Thanks for the wishes Budlight.

Umbra, you poor guy, out of genetics again...  Woohoo..those seeds look awesome.  Kinda into that citris thing lately.;~)

Yep, keef, ya got some good stuff going. I can't count so your safe with me.  

That panama red has buds this morning. lol


----------



## yarddog

joe!! awesome man. its a shame so many people will have the rare chance to be behind deadhead sticker on a Cadillac and not know the significance.
kraven, i hope your kitty heals fast.


----------



## Keef

Starfighter sounds great Umbra but I got the urge for some citrus like Rose except I'm coveting that pack of Oregon Lemons !-- Every thing I read about it says it wants to come to Texas !-- Dat's  the Lemon I'm after !--Tell me about it after U bought the last pack --U dog !- -- Maybe some more seed will become available later !-- Archive seed got some stuff !
That Cherry looks tasty too but I never had anything like that before !-- I got some hammers !--I think I need some other fruity besides blueberry !! -- BPU-X-B.B.  ain't going no where !-- 
Rose I know if I could never have anything but the varieties I got ? -- I'd be just fine !-- Why does the variety demon raise his head sometimes and make me chase varieties?  -- I think it's  a disease !-- Got to have that Lemon!


----------



## Keef

Keef's gravity feed freezer extract filter !-- That's inside my frozen ice cream machine thing !-- A small bowl underneath a cup off Pepsi bottle with a 20 cc syringe with a cotton ball filter !-- I pour the frozen alky-hol into the top of the syringe from another small frozen bowl and shut the door !- Take me about 10 seconds with the door open then closed to allow the Everclear to drain thru the filter to bottom bowl !
Kraven what U think will it keep it cold enough ? -- Umbra ? -- Anyone else ? 

View attachment 20160920_132118.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Kitty is home, stumbling and fighting the collar. This is the part that hurts me, knowing he has to wear it ten more days and watching him fight it. Hell be ok, just sucks to see him in such distress.


----------



## WeedHopper

I fixed my Ac. Cost me 65.00 for a new Contactor. Freaking Lizard shorted the old one out. Fried Lizard,,yuk.


----------



## Keef

Poor kitty !
U da man Hopper !-- Sucks to touch the wrong wires !-- Electricity don't care !-- It will light U up !-- Never -Ever --Ever drink and work with hot wires !-- I can testify to this !-- Almost blowed my finger off and ruined and perfectly good buzz !-- Much electrical work as do is plug stuff in !-- I know that lectrity is in there just waiting for me to make a mistake !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Keef's gravity feed freezer extract filter !-- That's inside my frozen ice cream machine thing !-- A small bowl underneath a cup off Pepsi bottle with a 20 cc syringe with a cotton ball filter !-- I pour the frozen alky-hol into the top of the syringe from another small frozen bowl and shut the door !- Take me about 10 seconds with the door open then closed to allow the Everclear to drain thru the filter to bottom bowl !
> Kraven what U think will it keep it cold enough ? -- Umbra ? -- Anyone else ?


 Yes that will work. A little vacuum will speed it up 10,000x faster.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i am so glad you helped that kitten. Your a good dad.


----------



## umbra

Don't even get me started on cat stories. I lived with a woman who was studying to be a Vet. Her cat had been run over by a car and his jaw crushed and most of his body mangled. She saved him, for what I will never know. He couldn't eat or walk. Not much of a life. After she moved out, she moved in with 4 guys. They didn't think much of the cat...or her. They hung the cat as an act of vengeance against her. The cat never hurt anyone.


----------



## Rosebud

horrible story umbra..


----------



## Keef

D.D. no longer an unemployed beach fairy !-- She back among the employed !-- Sitting there smoking on a pipe like a drug screen didn't even matter !- I guess it don't !-- She good !-- 

Umbra and da horror stories !-- 20 years in the Operating Room !-- U know I got'm but there's no reason for me to share them with U guys !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> D.D. no longer an unemployed beach fairy !-- She back among the employed !-- Sitting there smoking on a pipe like a drug screen didn't even matter !- I guess it don't !-- She good !--
> 
> Umbra and da horror stories !-- 20 years in the Operating Room !-- U know I got'm but there's no reason for me to share them with U guys !--


 I have a few as well. Never talk about some things.


----------



## Rosebud

And you wonder why i don't do knee replacement?
 Yikes you guys.

YEAH DD, better hours?


----------



## Keef

I know Umbra I do it too sometimes !-- I said stuff recently that shouldn't be talked about and it wasn't even a horror story ! -- It just that if I see someone abusing a defenseless  animal ? -- I show them what's  like !-- I go to jail for that with my head held high !-- Usually it's  best if there is only one side to a story !


----------



## Keef

Just a little carpentry work on the bone Rose !---Some sawing, grinding ,drilling and stuff !-- bolt it in and done !-- One knee replacement is enough for most people !-- Hip replacements are easy !--A break across the greater trochanter and we could pop that sucker out-- drive a new hip ball prosthesis into the femur! !-- --One hour skin to skin !-- That means from time of incision to last stitch !-- Knee is a little more complicated !- One doc used to bring 2 Black and Decker battery powered drills for us to sterilize for his surgery !-- He'd made a good carpenter !-- On the flip side I worked with a vascular surgeon who wouldn't even have made a good plumber !--


----------



## Rosebud

I worked with a doc that didn't know a phillips head screw driver... He measured "three lines from the biggest line" Serious... He was a great doc...


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I know Umbra I do it too sometimes !-- I said stuff recently that shouldn't be talked about and it wasn't even a horror story ! -- It just that if I see someone abusing a defenseless  animal ? -- I show them what's  like !-- I go to jail for that with my head held high !-- Usually it's  best if there is only one side to a story !



The new dog, Boomer was abused. When we found him, he was lost for some time. He was very thin. That was 1 1/2 ago, and I met his previous owner a few weeks ago. Boomer was definitely his, and he lost his dog. Boomer has a strange personality. He is an inside dog for sure, but has some potty training issues. That why he was beaten. Then he was chained to a tree outside where it is 110 in the shade during the day. Winter gets damn cold for a dog with short hair. Boomer ran away 8 times he liked it soooo much. Boomer likes it better here than he did there. And that's about all I can do. I can't take away the pain he has seen, only give him a brighter future.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Just a little carpentry work on the bone Rose !---Some sawing, grinding ,drilling and stuff !-- bolt it in and done !-- One knee replacement is enough for most people !-- Hip replacements are easy !--A break across the greater trochanter and we could pop that sucker out-- drive a new hip ball prosthesis into the femur! !-- --One hour skin to skin !-- That means from time of incision to last stitch !-- Knee is a little more complicated !- One doc used to bring 2 Black and Decker battery powered drills for us to sterilize for his surgery !-- He'd made a good carpenter !-- On the flip side I worked with a vascular surgeon who wouldn't even have made a good plumber !--



1 year for Christmas the sales rep for DePuy gave me a chocolate hip joint replacement. My ex ate it, lol.


----------



## Keef

Same with my 2 rescue boy dogs !-- One was chained to a tree and mistreat obviously !--Some tormented the smaller one was tormented and made mean !-- He's learned to love and he alright now U pick at him he will bite U !  don't play that !-- We buddies! -- 
They will never be mistreated again !-- 
Going to the groomers Thursday they all getting shaggy !


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4444.jpg


----------



## Keef

Put in a lot of the Depuy hips !-- It was a good system !


----------



## umbra

It looked pretty cool with the gold foil in a glass box. My ex said, if they didn't want you to eat it, why did they make it out of chocolate? Yeah...she was right


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc,  got some clones in dirt    I hope they do ok, I am thinking of the next rotation, current bloom is about 4 or 5 weeks now.   Time is ticking.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, i am so glad you helped that kitten. Your a good dad.




Oh gosh Rose, he's is my buddy, 14 years strong. I have a very long story that is both sad and happy about him, he has led a very interesting life. He is angry right now, but his anger keeps him still so that's OK. I hurt for him, because he doesn't know why this is happening, and he is afraid and angry, but he is home here next to me and I'm giving him treats every once in awhile between his growls. I did manage to get him to purr this afternoon begrudgingly when I put him on my chest and laid back and petted him. I'm sure his ear pinches, and he has quite the temper so between that and the collar he is not a very happy fellow now. Which like I said his anger makes him still and that really is the best thing for him right now.


----------



## Keef

Good Luck on the clones Dog !
Rose that is more common than U think !--  Some of them are brilliant in the book but have to be taught to use simple hand and medical power tools !-- I learned to sew in the O.R. !-- New docs sometimes have to be taught to tie the different knots used but most catch on ! -- I can sew blood vessels back to get her so they don't leak !-- You've seen on hospital shows how the surgeon turns to someone and says can U close for me ?-- That would be me !
Beautiful Pup Rose !


----------



## giggy

hey everybody hope all are well. busy as all get out on my end.

kraven you have email.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?

Repeat after me Keef !-- I will not go to that political thread again !-- Do not get your old a** kicked outta MP  it ain't worth it !-- Just don't do it !-- Ain't worth it !


----------



## Keef

Kraven the oil is too thick to flow in an e-cig !-- Mixed some V.G. with it but it doesn't mix well enough !-- Mixed it best I could with equal amount of V.G. and it'll smoke in the e-cig and it IS potent but I gotta check out that stuff THG uses !- About $25 an ounce supposed to make any extract into  vape oil !-- I can use it like this but it needs more refining !


----------



## Rosebud

Ya'll keep an eye out, i am going to bed.  Good night ofc.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Today in Texas....   for sure! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474405214257.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to get your wake and bake going. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

morning gang, wow kraven, 14 years.  i have an old girl that is around that age, her original owner was going to dump her, i took her in and the first thing she did was sink four teeth in my hand. it was my mistake, but she was mean as a snake fixing to shed its skin. i was trying to find an old lady or someone to take the cat, about two months in she got on my chest and went to sleep. she has calmed over the years, she now demands that her belly be rubbed. many nights i fall asleep with her on my chest, me slowly petting her. her name is Buggs, and she is a queen.


----------



## giggy

hey dog hows it hanging?


----------



## yarddog

good well giggy. plenty of work, food on the table. while i could ask for more, i have just what i need.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> morning gang, wow kraven, 14 years.  i have an old girl that is around that age, her original owner was going to dump her, i took her in and the first thing she did was sink four teeth in my hand. it was my mistake, but she was mean as a snake fixing to shed its skin. i was trying to find an old lady or someone to take the cat, about two months in she got on my chest and went to sleep. she has calmed over the years, she now demands that her belly be rubbed. many nights i fall asleep with her on my chest, me slowly petting her. her name is Buggs, and she is a queen.




Yea he is as temperamental as a junk yard dog, but he knows no strangers, he just loves to be loved on by anyone who comes by, guess he knows if they make it in the door they are good peeps, but when he gets crossed up, I let him be. It's usually a cat issue between him and my other 15 year old male, they like to argue like two little old lady's, then in a few minutes you will see them laying jammed up against one another. 

So power went off yesterday evening, and as soon as it went black this angry cat that I thought was still a little drugged up from the surgery jumped two foot in the air and did flips as he effectively removed his collar. So we did the put the collar back on him thing for about 3 hrs in the dark and I finally gave up....as soon as I took that stupid collar off him, he gently cleaned the surgical ear, laid down next to me and started purring...has not messed with it at all, even after I had to put the medicine in his ears this am, all in all he is one cool cat and my friend.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## yooper420

Good morning all. Been awhile, but gotta do my appreciation of previous deeds of goodwill.
@keef, Thanks for the seeds that you sent me long ago. A couple strains finally made it into my rotation. Tranquil Elephantizer turned out good. Think the Tranquil Elephantizer X White Widow is better. They are curing now, harvested last month. The Grand Daddy Purple X Black Rose, none of those even sprouted. Thanks again.


----------



## Keef

Yoop in da house !-- Yoop I miss Ya Cuz !-- I might have to send some more tasty stuff ! -- I agree about the T.E. Widow cross!-- Glad U came by Cuz !- I hope all is well !


----------



## Keef

I NEED  more bloom room !-- but not enough to open the spare room yet ! 

View attachment 20160921_083331.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

that's what spare rooms are for  .  I don't have a spare room. I don't think the wife would give up hers.


----------



## Keef

It's frustrating Bozzo !-- It's  just me a D.D. in a 3 bedroom house with an enclosed garage !-- D.D. works weekend nights so one bedroom is her day sleeping dark room and the other is empty !-- I want to bloom in the spare room but I'm afraid of being ratted out for power consumption !-- Got the room --got the tech --I'm a cloner I can have the plants whenever I want ! -- I want to put 20 of my aero boxes in it in groups of 5 !-- It's  just that in my neck of the woods they put people in jail for growing !-- Got to be careful !


----------



## burnin1

See if Texas has some kind of subsidized solar program.  Some States help cover the cost of installing solar panels.  If you can stay off of the grid you will fly under the radar with your energy consumption.

Have an awesome day you awesome people!


----------



## Keef

I'm running 10 boxes with pumps --Aquarium  bubbler and a Mars 300 Reflector Series over each !-- See why I have to be careful ?


----------



## Keef

Burnin1 -- The meter that allows U to put power back into the grid is not allowed in Texas !-- I have enough sun and wind to power my grow and can't use it !-- They let me down that I'll keep them confused !-- When they do allow it I'll get a natural gas Generac too !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,  Keef, thanks for being cool last night, I appreciate it.

So 46 degrees out there... Please just 4 more weeks of no frost and i might have a harvest.

Umbra, did that guy want his dog back? Did you tell him not just no but hell no?


----------



## bozzo420

good morning Rose and ofc. Rose the bug killing plants was aphids. I had no idea they would out right kill plants.  lost 2 and 2 more severely damaged.  will be doing a lot more spraying next year. still have 7 healthy plants.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh bozzo, aphids really???? I heard that from a guy locally that he had aphids.. Was that in the middle of summer?  I squish those with my bare hands on roses, but that wouldn't work on pot... That is shocking... Were your plants in veg or bloom?


----------



## oldfogey8

i have not grown outside since the late 70's so my garden hog is a new experience for me. i had hoped she would be a buckeye purple but she is a super buckeye. however, she is throwing off some purple(trichs, leaves and calyxes) so the purple is coming thru. she is really, really oily. not complaining but there are 2-3 mm balls of oil in some places on the buds. some of the pistils are changing color too. the buds are pretty small at this point but i did not do any maintenance trimmings so i think that is to be expected. it looks like we are going to get some temps in the mid 40's at night in the coming week so that concerns me. but what doesn't? 

View attachment IMG_2219.jpg


View attachment IMG_2222.jpg


View attachment IMG_2221_norm.jpg


----------



## Keef

It got down to a chilly 78 last night !-- Heat index over a hundred this afternoon !-- 
Yoop had to mention that GDP-x-Black Rose -- Twice I tried and twice I failed !-- I have more seed !-- This ain't over yet !--- I don't like to fail !-- Rose's Purple Haze also defeated me !--  Bout time for a grudge match !-- Never smoked either but I will from what I grow !-- Sheet !-- Wanna just kick it off ?

Bozzo it sure was good for Yoop to drop by !-- I miss the old fart !-- I been looking for his addy !-- He need anymore seed ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello guys & gals!   Kinda how I felt this morning!  Just trying to get high by the beach.  Hopper, thinking of you my man!  Kraven, so cool about your cat!  I am a total dog person; cats kinda freak me out, although I  did have one for a long time.  Just took the little kitten from a litter to try & save at least one.  At least one of them had a long & easy life.  They're not needy like a dog can be. Yoop, that is so cool you got some Tranquil Elephantizer X White Widow!  The great bug wars of 2016 wiped out out beloved T.E. & left us with one White Widow!  Does it grow slow & stay short, fat or skinny leaves?  Should be some excellent smoke. Rose, 46 degrees!  Wow! How do you live with that?  We rarely get temps that cold, although walking on the beach during the "winter" can be pretty miserable with the wind blowing off the ocean.  Keef's a real wimp when it comes to the cold!  Got a job yesterday & already dreading it!  I hate feeling so burnt out at being a nurse. Kraven, what do I do now?  Should have some clones rooted by now.  Another cup of coffee, few more tokes, then off to the farm! Hope you all have a good day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474221643082.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Every day DD!!!!! LOL

Old Fogey, I love your dog!!! give him a squeeze from me. Is he a bull dog? he looks smaller in this pic... Your plant looks great.. They can take cold temps. They stop growing in the 30s but when it heats up in the day they still grow.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, you seem to be feeling better; must have started that Zpack?


----------



## Rosebud

I do, thanks DD, I sound like a one woman emphysema ward. Getting better every day.


----------



## Keef

I have an addiction !-- I don't need these but I want them !--- I have a girl for the ones in the back and  I will have a girl from the bottles in front !--- I just might! -- I got better at starting seed !-- 

View attachment 20160921_111824.jpg


----------



## Keef

See that bag by the plate ? --- GDP-x-Black Rose seed !-- Cane got a girl !-- I will have one too !


----------



## Keef

O.K. then got the green light on 3 -- Rematch with GDP-x- Black Rose and Purple Haze !-- Also gonna tackle something called Hoe Berry for the first time !-- Better do it before she change her mind !


----------



## bozzo420

had 2 z packs down south then 2 more scrip's of more steroids after I got back. Then finally the VA gave me 2 inhalers. It's like a different world now I can breath again. Ones an inhaled steroid Spiriva, and the other one prevental. 2 puffs off each one.
my plants outdoors just like yours Rose. Sensi skunks real close. nice and early strain.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, my old cat is very temperamental. i know her schedule. she is nice until about 10 am, then she starts getting sour, to the point she just doesnt want to be touched or even looked at. she will go to sleep about noon and when she wakes up she is golden.   my tow boys are a dynamic due, always stalking the girls, or stealing ear plugs or anything else they fancy.
i may have forgotten, but i was able to bring the problem child back inside. he wasnt eating and had lost a good amount of weight. it turns out the female pitbull has been marking the house, she doesnt do it unless she is by herself, very sneaky.   she is know about 90 percent outside, and she is happy. and my smeagol is not messing up the house anymore. it was so hard, Binky, the orange was so sad, he was a mess. but when he found out smeagol was alive her was happy for a minute or two and then got super pissed. he was mad for days. they just finally started hanging with each other again.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Kraven, my old cat is very temperamental. i know her schedule. she is nice until about 10 am, then she starts getting sour, to the point she just doesnt want to be touched or even looked at. she will go to sleep about noon and when she wakes up she is golden.   my tow boys are a dynamic due, always stalking the girls, or stealing ear plugs or anything else they fancy.
> i may have forgotten, but i was able to bring the problem child back inside. he wasnt eating and had lost a good amount of weight. it turns out the female pitbull has been marking the house, she doesnt do it unless she is by herself, very sneaky.   she is know about 90 percent outside, and she is happy. and my smeagol is not messing up the house anymore. it was so hard, Binky, the orange was so sad, he was a mess. but when he found out smeagol was alive her was happy for a minute or two and then got super pissed. he was mad for days. they just finally started hanging with each other again.



He is doing very well today and finally let me take a few pics today, he is real pleased that I'm leaving the collar off, and he is careful not to bump it or mess with it, guess he figures if he does the collar goes back on. Me and him, we understand each other....he is a good listener and he is the only cat that knows everything about me, the good, the bad and the ugly. Peace


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps, Keef, thanks for being cool last night, I appreciate it.
> 
> So 46 degrees out there... Please just 4 more weeks of no frost and i might have a harvest.
> 
> Umbra, did that guy want his dog back? Did you tell him not just no but hell no?


 I told him I was sorry he lost his dog. He told me he was glad no one ran him over or shot him, and he didn't starve to death. He told me, he had never seen the dog so happy or healthy.


----------



## oldfogey8

pretty slick looking bug 

View attachment purple_bug.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dis Da Devil !

Too late to take it back once U get them wet !-- 12 --GDP-x- Black Rose --- 6 Purple Haze --6 Hoe Berry ! 

View attachment 20160921_125005.jpg


View attachment 20160921_124925.jpg


----------



## Keef

O.F. what's up Cuz !-- Mane I didn't even say good morning or nothing !-- I'm sorry !-- Good looking plants !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> It got down to a chilly 78 last night !-- Heat index over a hundred this afternoon !--
> Yoop had to mention that GDP-x-Black Rose -- Twice I tried and twice I failed !-- I have more seed !-- This ain't over yet !--- I don't like to fail !-- Rose's Purple Haze also defeated me !-- Bout time for a grudge match !-- Never smoked either but I will from what I grow !-- Sheet !-- Wanna just kick it off ?
> 
> Bozzo it sure was good for Yoop to drop by !-- I miss the old fart !-- I been looking for his addy !-- He need anymore seed ?


 When I went the farm to see the OFC there and ask how beans and things in general were, Yooper said that he thought that the gdp x br were...junk. And I believe the implication was that I am not a good breeder and that I am ...junk. Heh, what do you expect for free from someone you don't know? I think it speaks more about the importance of storing your beans correctly than it does about breeding.


----------



## Keef

Umbra What up ? -- Hey Cuz why don't U give me that pack of Oregon Lemons seed ? -- I would give them a very good home !-- No I'm good !-- Can't have lemon then have blueberry lemonade !-- They wet !


----------



## Keef

I'll get one !-- Sometimes U got to work for a good thing !--


----------



## umbra

I have more beans than you shake a stick at. Now they may not germ all too well, but they'll be dank.


----------



## Keef

I don't know about that Umbra ? -- I can shake the hell outta a stick !-- There was no planning I just decided this morning  it would be a good time to start seed !-- I usually got no plans! -- I'll figure it out as I go !-- As for your genetics ? -- Mane I been running that BPU-X-B.B.  for what 18 months or more !-- One of my favorite plants !-- She works for me !-- I been Foliar feeding the treated cuts this time !-- Looks like too many gonna live !-- That B.B. gonna give me a tetraploid plant named B.B. King !--Just wait !-- I had just wanted a lemon for the juice !-- Take a shot at beating that Lemon Trees with a Lemon  tetra !--


----------



## Keef

About that GDP -x- Black Rose! -- Good thing about being up in da O.F.C. !-- My buddy Cane got a girl already !-- If these seed don't germ then maybe Green Santa bring me a cut !-- It gets here alive I got it !-- I just would like my own !-- G.D.P. everybody knows Granddaddy and The Black Rose is a clone only legend !--Spells desirable to me !


----------



## yarddog

keef, if it works out that you get a cut, well i'm sure you know what i am getting at...  lol
umbra, i am not sure what was implied, or what the circumstances are/was. 
i have been happy with what i have grown from you. that pineapple express, and the bpu are both better than what i grew from a seed bank. of course it wasnt i high end bank., but all in all, i have been very happy. 

i need to breed this bbsl i have, no sense in wasting a good pair. the structure looks amazing, nice node spacing, and think hardy branches everywhere!!   green santa going to be handing some out if all goes well


----------



## Keef

Will do Dog !-- Shouldn't be a problem !-- Cane needed some time to take care of some stuff --he'll be around !-- U know he also got a Hippie's Dawg girl too and Papaya which defeated me once !


----------



## Keef

Dog I moved my male close to a window in another room !-- He don't have to thrive just make some dam pollen !-- It's  fall and put him close to a window and he'll bloom for U !-- Then take the pollen to your girl !


----------



## Keef

Dog U still got that Pineapple Chunk ?


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> keef, if it works out that you get a cut, well i'm sure you know what i am getting at...  lol
> umbra, i am not sure what was implied, or what the circumstances are/was.
> i have been happy with what i have grown from you. that pineapple express, and the bpu are both better than what i grew from a seed bank. of course it wasnt i high end bank., but all in all, i have been very happy.
> 
> i need to breed this bbsl i have, no sense in wasting a good pair. the structure looks amazing, nice node spacing, and think hardy branches everywhere!!   green santa going to be handing some out if all goes well



YD thanks. I'm ok with what gets said. Lots of breeders hear complaints about low germ rate and it is the way they germ or some other aspect but it's the breeders fault. Here the storage issues was definitely my fault. But the breeding itself is quite sound. However, if you can't germ them, you will never know. The folks I know that are great growers, all killed more than a few plants to get to that point. As a breeder, pollen chucker, or home enthusiast, it's a never ending learning process.


----------



## Keef

So Umbra when can I expect those Oregon Lemon seed to get here ?-- I guess U could throw that Cherry Soda in there too-- If U don't want them !


----------



## DirtyDiana

High ph in all the boxes!   Cannot wait to run all those "sickly" Bubblicious thru flower & be done with it. I see what can be done-- no room for sick plants!  Found one sickly T.E. clone; we'll see. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471469396690.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

oldfogey8 said:


> pretty slick looking bug



Man, OF, i love that bug, wish i had pretty bugs like that..

Went to the grow shop... the owner likes to visit...i tired now... 

Umbra, i have no complaints about your seed or you...how bout that, huh?


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, i have no complaints about your seed or you...how bout that, huh?



I wonder why he said that, was it a low germ rate, poor plant vigor, bad structure or any other undesirable trait? I have not ran your gear yet, but have seen some of it ran and it all looks pretty sound to me Umbra. 

I wonder whats really the issue, as a grower I expect the plant to germ, grow vigorously, have good bones and be able to carry some weight, stack nice and the high / tastes / smells are is enjoyable...beyond that it is up to my skill to coax out the better qualities of the strain.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I had pineapple express. It was a very good smoke. A couple tokes and i'm good for a while.    Now that I am almost out of it it is getting a good cure on it      flavour coming through.     I tried to germ the last 3 beans with no luck a few weeks ago. I've been happy with it, I'll miss it. This bpu is good, I am going to drop a few more beans and see if I can roll the dice on a different pheno than what I've been cloning. My freebie stain that leans sativa is starting g to swell, she won't be long now. I've been waiting to try her at peak harvest. Umbra sent me some seeds that got mixed up with others, basically random seeds now, it is at 8 weeks with no swelling yet. Beautiful plant,foxtailing.ready to try it out too. Got some interesting buds fixing to be dried


----------



## Keef

Dog that B.P.U. U got came from some seed got mixed up but all had that BPU dad !-- If I remember right !-- 
Umbra told me  all this stuff but it was a long time ago !-- There were 2 bags of seed !-- One marked BPU-X-B.B.  and the other B.P.U. -x- Mixed Mom's -- Pretty sure The one Cane got is an F-2 BPU-X-B.B. fathered by Trips !-- Giggy brother (I think ?)growing a monster BPU-X-B.B. -- Could be F-1 !- Ness and Nick both got F-2 seed fathered by Trips !-- Don't remember who got what !-- I haven't heard any complaints !-- Trips is dead now but he left me a couple fingers of a baggie in seed !-- F-2 seed off my B.B. girl and about as many on Bubblicious! -- Plus some pollen bag in a bag !-- The BPU-X-B.B.  will be around awhile !-- Nick got seed marked Bub by D.D. -- Those are seed from Trips on Bubblicious! -- I think he the only one got some so far !-- Should be all sorts of flavor profiles up in there !-- It might be possible to get several different keepers from the cross !-- Blueberry--Blackberry - Dog had a Peach leaning Bubblicious so no telling but it warrants attention !--


----------



## Keef

B.P.U.-x- B.B. !-- The plant speaks for itself ! 

View attachment 20160827_135236.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

Very nice Keef


----------



## Keef

Thanks OF !-- That plant is in the pipe but I  got 2 more clones blooming right now !-- She a strong plant in every way !-- I got plans for Trips pollen even though he's dead !-- I recently acquired a girl that will be a monster !--Nurse Larry !-- That would be Larry OG -x- Medicine Woman a clone only plant from the northwest - I've already cloned her and in a week or two before she reaches full bloom I'm gonna hit it with Trips pollen !-- With parents like these ? -- Gonna be a beast !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> B.P.U.-x- B.B. !-- The plant speaks for itself !


 It does:icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

So does that mean I can expect that pack of Oregon Lemons seed soon Umbra ? -- U don't want that old nasty lemon cannabis !--- I even heard it's  bad for U !- --U should probably let me dispose of that pack of seed  !-- and Cherry Soda ? --- U don't want that stuff ! -- Go ahead and send them and I'll take time out of my busy schedule and dispose of them properly !
So when they gonna have some more?


----------



## umbra

I don't have Cherry Soda....glazed black cherries


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice DD, lol, you too Keef!


----------



## Rosebud

soooo, i just unfriended my sister in law... She uses spreadsheets all over her house...the last straw was when she bragged she even has her spices on a spreadsheet.  That was IT... she has 15 christmas trees, she cooks for the homeless, she teaches church, I can't go on.. HER SPICES ARE ON A SPREAD SHEET... Take me now..


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Rose, that's intense!


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, meanwhile at Walmart...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469563165692.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc top o the day to everybody. i got to go back to the heart doctor this morn. i hate going to the doctors. got most of my stuff to build me two small led lights. should be about 50w each to run with my area 51 rw75. i'm using the bridgelux vero 18 cobs, arctic alpine 11 plus coolers and two lpc-60-1400 drivers. seems the white cobs are kicking the burple (blue/red) light a$$es all the way around. now folks like area 51 and timber sell what they call a kit but the lights are plug and play you just have to hang them. the cree cobs have been the better choice but the bridgelux cost less and are easier to work with.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hey Rose when U unfriended her did U use a spread sheet !-- I can fix people like that or at least drive them out they mind !  -- That right there would be quite amusing to me !-- Everytime I was around I would move and hide spread sheets !-- Hide a few of her spices !-- Just destroy her orderly world !
I'm better I wouldn't be like that unless I was truly pissed off  but that much order is a weakness that can and will be used against U !-- 

Glazed Cherries ? -- Well O.K. Umbra I guess they'll have to do !


----------



## Keef

I knew a guy that was anal like Rose SIL !-- During the race riots of the early 70's! -- The rioters charged the cop shop so we went out the back door and pushed them into the cell block !-- The turnkey ( cop in charge of prisoner security ) --Was in the cell block trying to organize his prisoners !-- They beat the hell out that guy !--We had to go in and get him out !-- Give me a riot baton or a heavy stick and I  can hold my own against multiple attackers !-- We'll I could when I was younger !-- Look like a fan coming at U !-- Now I'm different !-- If I'm gonna hit U ---I'm hitting U with  the car or something !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps... 

DD, that is funny up there, the walmart sign.

Keef, i wish you could go to her house and do that, she lives in Texas. Send WH over there to do my work. lol  She has been driving me crazy for years, but the spices was the last straw.
 I wish i could post a pic of my grow on fb and tell her to spreadsheet this.

Good morning giggy, your lights sound good.  I think i will be doing an indoor grow again this winter. Good luck at the doc's.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I've been growing a few beans I got from a buddy but he's kept me in the dark as  to the details of what it is.  Turns out he doesn't know.  Anyways the oddball of the three is cloudy so I  took a branch. 

View attachment 20160922_095917.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I have no idea when it should finish but I'm gonna guess another week.   Now I'm gonna go read about 10 pages of catch- up on you guys and gals. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Looks sativa leaning for sure..yum...enjoy st nick.


 Here is an interesting report on turpines.:https://www.medicaljane.com/2016/09/20/what-is-your-favorite-strains-personality/


----------



## umbra

very nice Nick. Rose, my mother and her sister had a thing. I don't know what else to call it. While they both lived in the same state, they were at different ends of the state. My aunt would come to visit every month. At first, my uncle would drive down and drop my aunt off and go to the race track. There was this tension between them. It was the 60's so women wore hats and gloves. My aunt was scolding my mother for her house keeping. I remember my mother saying, you are a stay at home wife and you have no children. My aunt ran her finger with her white gloves on, across the top of the trim work of a window and looked at the dust. Then she took her gloves off and washed her hands. My mother handed my aunt a bucket and a scrub brush.


----------



## Keef

I have a Bubba Momma standing up loud and proud this morning showing off her women parts !-- Make sure she don't hermie next couple days then I start cloning her !-- The Mutant Hippie's Dawg still doesn't show but she growing like a girl !-- As a sprout it was treated with a mutagenic chemical so I got my eye on it !


----------



## Keef

When I was working at BAMC back in the day we got a new boss --- She spent a couple weeks in her office making a very detailed assignment book detailing all the duties of each shift !-- Very thorough with micro details and stuff !-- When U put that much work into something U should make more than one copy !-- The book vanished !-- We spent days tearing the place apart looking for that dam book !-- I wonder if that book is still at the bottom of that elevator shaft ?


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, I like your mom.
 One more rant, this woman tells everyone everything good she ever does. I thought my mom taught me if you do good, keep it to yourself. Do you think this is psychological and I am mad cause i am not organized and don't give a rip?  I get done what needs to be.. Bunch of sanctimonious christians need to smoke a joint.  Please forgive my, i don't hate christians.  My mom was one.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  you were discussing the pollen shakers,   if you have the screen those things are nothing more than case cleaners used by reloading guys.   You can buy one at bass pro shops for 90 bucks.


----------



## ness

Good Morning peeps.  Nick nice Bud.  Rose how are you feeling today?  

My Aurora Indica is Budding up nicely.  I went and planted some more seeds (BUBxBB, Hippie's Dawg, Black Berry, Unknown, and another Aurora indica.  Most of them have sprouted up.  

Keef, D.D. how are you guys doing?  It's a nice morning time to go outside to enjoy before the Sun get to High.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ness, Nice to see you today. I am still coughing and my ears are full. BUT, i am better, going to try to go work out gently today.. may not make it for long. My plants finally have little buds.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, I like your mom.
> One more rant, this woman tells everyone everything good she ever does. I thought my mom taught me if you do good, keep it to yourself. Do you think this is psychological and I am mad cause i am not organized and don't give a rip?  I get done what needs to be.. Bunch of sanctimonious christians need to smoke a joint.  Please forgive my, i don't hate christians.  My mom was one.


Rose, I'll tell you 1 more of my mother/aunt stories, and then stop. My aunt came to visit and my mother was making coffee. Back then, it was a percolator type of coffee pot. The bakelite handle had cracked so my aunt threw it out. My mother went into the trash and got it back and washed it out. My aunt asked why my mother would want a coffee pot with a broken handle, my mother said, "because it makes good coffee"


----------



## ness

Thank You, Rose.  It feel good to be back.  Everyone have a Great Day, it's time to get to work.  Oh and it's Wake and Bake time for me. :48:


----------



## umbra

A friend of mine painted the interior of my home as I was moving to CA. The guy did the worst paint job you could ever do. Basically, because I was moving and selling the house, he thought he could do a cheapo paint job and charge me for a 5 star custom paint job and get away with it. 1100 sqft home, $12,000.00. He was paid $7000 before I moved. He didn't have a price for the all job and was going to bill me after he was done. After it is done, he agrees to wait until the house sells for the rest of the money. The house doesn't sell and a renter moves in. Paint starts bubbling and lifting off the plaster walls. Tenant is freaking out. Buddy says he'll take care of it. He never does. Several attempt to get him to fix paint issues, no avail. He's like I want my money. I'm like this the worst paint job and you agreed to wait until the house sells. Tenant buys a house and moves out. I say something to my buddy about the paint. He's not going to do anything, so I hire another painter. He fixes everything, but has to charge me extra for all the paint coming off the wall. My buddy filed papers to sue me for the final payment for paint that lifted off the wall. I haven't received any paperwork yet, but it's coming.


----------



## Budlight

I'm really sorry to hear Your going thure this  umbra that's horrible  i've been dealing with a lot of people like that lately and a lot of people that are pissed off at me because I won't do no more free work  on their low riders  for them anymore but as far as I'm concerned in  your defines my friend Karma will get him and trust me she is a nasty one to mess with  and the worst part about it all is you probably tried to keep your money amongst family and friends and look at what you get in the end


----------



## Keef

4 dogs at the groomer !-- It's so quite ! -- 
Rose ---I have a lot to say about organized religion so I'm gonna just let it slide without comment !---(Can't help myself )--- I'm not lost so I don't need to be saved and I'm immune to  they guilt trip stuff !-- 
Hey Umbra that paint job was in a prohibition state ? -- Just send paint boy a bag of cannabis the call the po-po and tell him it's  coming !


----------



## Keef

Was that Nes ?--- Planting that BPU-X-B.B. --x--Bubblicious! -- Ness plant several of those !-- I have a feeling there gonna be all sorts of fruity stuff amongst those seed !-- Be nice to have several to choose from !-- U the first one to pop some of those girl !-- Glad the A.I. worked out for U --Bugs got all of mine !-- Might give it another shot one day !


----------



## Keef

Vibrating Cartridge cleaner for reloads !-- I know what U talking about and no doubt I can adapt one !-- Thanks !


----------



## umbra

process server is sitting in a car out front waiting for me to go out, lol. honestly, it depends if it is filed in NJ or CA. If NJ, then it's going to be hard for me to respond in court, since I'm 3,000 miles away. If it's CA, then I can have it dismissed.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> 4 dogs at the groomer !-- It's so quite ! --
> Rose ---I have a lot to say about organized religion so I'm gonna just let it slide without comment !---(Can't help myself )--- I'm not lost so I don't need to be saved and I'm immune to they guilt trip stuff !--
> Hey Umbra that paint job was in a prohibition state ? -- Just send paint boy a bag of cannabis the call the po-po and tell him it's coming !


 I'm glad you're not mad at me, lol.


----------



## Keef

Umbra Just go out and get the paper and be done with it !--Don't pay the man  !--or if they make U-- Then set up a payment plan of like $5 a month !-- 
We going back in after B.B. King soon !--Told the Fates I refuse to take no for an answer !-- Now give me my dam Frankenplant !


----------



## umbra

I know you are right. My son says the same thing.


----------



## Keef

One time I took a big pan of Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce to work and they wiped it out !-- D.D. can throw down on some Cajun food !-- Anyway my boss was shoveling it in when I looked her in the eye and announced if U had the bread pudding ---U might want to avoid a drug screen for awhile !-- Din I stood up and walked out !-- U could hear a pin drop in that room !-- Wasn't true but it could have been !-- Told my boss later when she was questioning me but I stressed how easy it would be to ruin all they little lives thru no fault of thier own !-- There must have been a budget crisis -- They no longer had the money to do drug screens !


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, yard work is hot no matter what time of day you do it....if you wait till the grass dries...its already 90+ and the humidity has gotten above 80% again......if you wait till just before dark, its 95 and the air is dead....so, I opted for the am. Gonna grab a bite of lunch and take an afternoon nap, may go fishing this evening as it begins to cool. Peace


----------



## umbra

I went outside to cut the grass. Nobody there.


----------



## Kraven

he got tired and went to lunch


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Was that Nes ?--- Planting that BPU-X-B.B. --x--Bubblicious! -- Ness plant several of those !-- I have a feeling there gonna be all sorts of fruity stuff amongst those seed !-- Be nice to have several to choose from !-- U the first one to pop some of those girl !-- Glad the A.I. worked out for U --Bugs got all of mine !-- Might give it another shot one day !


 
Keef, I got 6 of those beans going. They are doing O:K right now.  There running about 3" tall.  I pop a lot of beans I don't know what I'm going to do.  I know this girl is going to be busy making a grow room.  Or, getting it ready, so, TJ can fix the lights and outlets.  He know how to do all kinds of stuff.  He is a roofer by trade.  Time for a bowl.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> he got tired and went to lunch


 It's not like I'm going any where. He knows where he can find me.


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Hi all, yard work is hot no matter what time of day you do it....if you wait till the grass dries...its already 90+ and the humidity has gotten above 80% again......if you wait till just before dark, its 95 and the air is dead....so, I opted for the am. Gonna grab a bite of lunch and take an afternoon nap, may go fishing this evening as it begins to cool. Peace


 
I hear you Kraven, it sure gets hot out there.  Know place to be with that sun get so strong.


----------



## Keef

Ness -I'll be interested to see if they take after mom or dad !--The girls may be different than each other !--I can't ever go to growing outside again !-- ( Unless I get the opportunity to grow one of them giant sativas )!
This winter I will probably put some pollen from Trips on Nurse Larry and my Widow !-- GG#4 ?--We'll see !


----------



## Keef

Sissy people and yard work ? -- It's  barely a hundred out there today  !--


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> A friend of mine painted the interior of my home as I was moving to CA. The guy did the worst paint job you could ever do. Basically, because I was moving and selling the house, he thought he could do a cheapo paint job and charge me for a 5 star custom paint job and get away with it. 1100 sqft home, $12,000.00. He was paid $7000 before I moved. He didn't have a price for the all job and was going to bill me after he was done. After it is done, he agrees to wait until the house sells for the rest of the money. The house doesn't sell and a renter moves in. Paint starts bubbling and lifting off the plaster walls. Tenant is freaking out. Buddy says he'll take care of it. He never does. Several attempt to get him to fix paint issues, no avail. He's like I want my money. I'm like this the worst paint job and you agreed to wait until the house sells. Tenant buys a house and moves out. I say something to my buddy about the paint. He's not going to do anything, so I hire another painter. He fixes everything, but has to charge me extra for all the paint coming off the wall. My buddy filed papers to sue me for the final payment for paint that lifted off the wall. I haven't received any paperwork yet, but it's coming.



I have been a painter for 40yrs.
That painter is a thief and a shitty painter. 12,000,,,thats freaking ridiculous.  Paint doesnt bubble unless the idiot put latex over oil,,,or painted over nasty oily dirty walls without cleani g and priming.  Sorry my friend,,,i hate crooked construction workers. He needs his *** kicked.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I have been a painter for 40yrs.
> That painter is a thief and a shitty painter. 12,000,,,thats freaking ridiculous. Paint doesnt bubble unless the idiot put latex over oil,,,or painted over nasty oily dirty walls without cleani g and priming. Sorry my friend,,,i hate crooked construction workers. He needs his *** kicked.


 We have been friends for a long time. We met at my buddy's, who shot himself in the head, funeral. When he first started his own business, he wasn't making enough to feed himself and he would come over for Sunday dinner. When his dad pasted away, I was the one who kept him from doing anything too self destructive. The painter who fixed it all, had to strip the wall down to the plaster and wash everything. It was on a couple of the walls in the living room and the wall going up the stairs. The whole job just smacks of fraud. I really think he thought no one would notice until it had sold, and he got caught. He knows that's why he hasn't gotten paid.


----------



## Kraven

Damn shame when the stray you take in turns to bite your hand in the end. Sometimes make you not wanna take the strays in, but keep doing the right thing man, in the end, you can sleep at night. Peace


----------



## umbra

Kraven, you are right. I can not control how others treat me, but I can control how I treat others. I have no issues with having helped him when he needed it most. And yes karma is a funny thing.


----------



## Keef

Shall we self medicate ? -- Sounds better than --Hey wanna burn one ? --Means the same the thing !


----------



## WeedHopper

I may not be able to control what someone does before i know what the morons are up too,,,but once they show their hand,,,i can Break it, ,or remove it. You mess me over ,,,,and you will pay, ,,and thats a fact.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I may not be able to control what someone does before i know what the morons are up too,,,but once they show their hand,,,i can Break it, ,or remove it. You mess me over ,,,,and you will pay, ,,and thats a fact.



I hear ya. Probably a good thing there is 3,000 miles between him and me.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hot, hot, hot! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474579070006.jpg


----------



## giggy

evening folks. still hot in bama to, mid 90's and my fat a$$ mowing grass. doctor went good, told me i was low on p and gave me a script. i'm gonna talk to my other doctor before i do anything. o-well gonna burn a bowl and finish mowing. peace


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?
Me and Hopper we used to be church boys!-- I can still quote the bible !--- My favorite passage ? ---Vengeance is mine !


----------



## oldfogey8

what are these bugs and should i be concerned? 

View attachment IMG_2240.jpg


View attachment IMG_2239.jpg


View attachment IMG_2241.jpg


----------



## Keef

OF -- I don't have a clue what kind of bug that is !


----------



## yarddog

What up ofc??


----------



## Keef

Don't look Dog !-- It ain't what it looks like !--
 O.K. busted !--
 Mashing in with a sheet load of blueberries and juice and sugar  !-- They call it Must instead of Mash in da high class wine world  !-- Thought I better get some O.F.C. Christmas wine started !-- Anyone allergic to blueberry ? -( Rose allergic to alky-hol so she exempt) !-- I can't decide though -- Blueberry weed with blueberry wine or should there be a contrast !-- Say blueberry wine with lemonade weed ?


----------



## Keef

Before and after !-- The bad boy tired after the groomers adventure! 

View attachment 20160921_125005.jpg


View attachment 20160922_194235_001.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef's reading about different varieties of weed to me.  Had to have a toke, kinda like watching the food channel can make you hungry!  I think it was subliminal, or something.  Need some lemon!  I see the neighborhood bad boy up there; looks like a whole different dog!..


----------



## yarddog

Brand new dog.  I had a childhood friend that had a shitzu. Very sweet dog. Keef, my dad makes wine and he always stores a few bottles throughout the year. He saves a few bottles of his best to use as gifts.


----------



## Keef

Only made 2 bottles of wine !-- Yeast is in!-- Now we wait !-- Not my first time to ferment !-- Blueberry Works well !-- What I make for D.D. is almost a Blueberry Merlot--Kinda dry but she likes it !-- Stuff will be working that airlock by tommorrow! -- A week or so and the yeast start running out of sugar and the bubbling slows !-- There be alkee-hol in it now but taste more like blueberry beer !-- I don't filter just Rack it once a week or so for a month then long term storage in gallon jugs  ! Racking is where U siphon off the wine leaving the sediment undisturbed !-- That's  it !-- Not telling U all my brewing secrets ! 

View attachment 20160922_202045.jpg


----------



## Keef

Might have to cut that into 3 bottles !-- Dog get him some apple pie filling to ferment just use a blender or something to break the filling into tiny pieces and ferment as usual !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. --I sent out a few seed so I need ya'll to help me keep an eye on Archive seed !-- When these Oregon Lemon seed become available --If they do --they might go quick !-- Help me watch cause I get sidetracked !-- They got some nice stuff but it's  all sold out !-- I figure it's  fall and the seed should be harvested soon and dried a while before they offer them again !-- Help me keep an eye on them !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- B.B. King so close I can smell her !-- Even if I haven't made a tetraploid yet I have genetically altered some plants and does it really matter if it is a tetra if I can squeeze a 25% increase in THC out of it ?-- but B.B. ? -- We got this Cuz !-- Still gonna jack a lemon up  and I like that Oregon Lemon description !-- By the time Lemon plants are big enough to work with I'll be ready for them !-- Where did U get the Glazed Cherries ? -- Is it just a name or does it have that terepene profile ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- B.B. King so close I can smell her !-- Even if I haven't made a tetraploid yet I have genetically altered some plants and does it really matter if it is a tetra if I can squeeze a 25% increase in THC out of it ?-- but B.B. ? -- We got this Cuz !-- Still gonna jack a lemon up  and I like that Oregon Lemon description !-- By the time Lemon plants are big enough to work with I'll be ready for them !-- Where did U get the Glazed Cherries ? -- Is it just a name or does it have that terepene profile ?


I got the last pack at firestax. I am hoping it has the flavor and terpenes.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !--
 I see U down there Cane !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Raining......... :48:...


----------



## mrcane

Morning bud ...Little buds on the GDP X BR...don't show white, they have a red tint to them...struggling with her one baby clone..


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- 
U going back indoors Cuz ? -- I know U got a nice grow cabinet !-- We got 50% chance of rain !-- 80 degrees 87 % humidity -- High 87 !-- Like D.D. said --Summer part 2 !


----------



## mrcane

Have the cabinet going...been playing with either a BPU X BB or a GDP X BR ..bonsai style...the leaves are looking GDP X BR...will see when the buds show 

View attachment 1474637719740543619829.jpg


----------



## Keef

I just dropped some more GDP-Black Rose seed !-- Giving it another try !-- Nice Nurse Larry and Bubba's Momma and I got a feminized Master Kush all growing good !-- Fighting  a few more !-- Need a bigger bloom !


----------



## mrcane

Weird My t5s were getting weak those nurse larry stretched out big time ...new bulbs big difference...
Just trying to keep them going ,that bonsai will move to flower soon.


----------



## Keef

Cane I got 2 phenos of Nurse Larry  in bloom -- One has shorter internode spaces and the other is stretching and didn't bush as much as the other !-- I got cuts of both rooting  !--


----------



## Keef

I got tails on 6 of 6 Purple Haze and 5 of 6 Hoe Berry seed !-- Still watching the GDP -x- Black Rose !


----------



## yarddog

i've been running my t5ho bulbs for a year now, maybe more. it's about time to get a new set of bulbs. hps has a year of 12 hour per day, about time for it to be replaced too.


----------



## Keef

I want a that Lemon !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

OldFogey, that is ay-colored insect of North and Central America is also known as Red-banded Leafhopper, Red and Blue Leafhopper and Scarlet-and-green Leafhopper.

I would guess they aren't good OF... they are really beautiful.

Giggy, glad your doctor appointment was good.

Umbra, that painter should be ashamed of himself... Sorry to you for added stress.


----------



## umbra

Rose, thank you. Stress is bad right now, but it was the betrayal that has me upset. Start new job in another week. After being off for a year, I have a very low stress life, except for paying the bills. Good morning everyone. Glad to see ya Cane.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello all & a good Friday to you!  Gonna enjoy at least one more weekend off!  Have to go out & get my TB test read & call to schedule CPR.  Yuck!  Would much rather be a full time  Horticulturist of Marijuana!  Hope you all have a great Friday & rest of the weekend! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474642407000.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Friends,,,hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U got to quit telling me about stuff like that Oregon Lemon and that Glazed Cherries after U buy the last pack !-- Glazed Cherries on my list too !

Rose -- I got Purple Haze and Hoe Berry sprouts !
I got some GDP -x- Black Rose to germ too !


----------



## oldfogey8

Thanks Rose. I searched the Google and they are not good. Guess I will be hunting leafhoppers today...


----------



## Keef

Morning OF! --

Is there a cure for this disease I got ? -- I keep chasing varieties I want -- I don't need them I just want them!--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah Umbra,  what Keef said!  Gotta watch those leafhopper's OF!  Hello Hopper, good to see you!


----------



## umbra

NCH is doing a commercial for the vote in November today. How cool is that? I'm not sure if I am for it or not. There is plenty of wording in what I read that confuses me.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Yeah Umbra,  what Keef said!  Gotta watch those leafhopper's OF!  Hello Hopper, good to see you!



Howdy Mam.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I read up on that California Prop ! --- It's  a set up !-- Voted for it and give control of cannabis too big corps like the one NCH represents !-- There will be a place for the mom pop grower only if big money allows it !-- I didn't like what I saw at all !-- Yea!-- Cannabis is legal !--As long as U get it from the company !
If it works for them it'll spread to other states !-- 
I'm not even trying to fool myself !-- It's  gonna be a pay to play cannabis world if they shut us out and they will try !
They got they money to buy the finest they can find such as NCH'S Lemon Trees --$35,000 for a single clone !-- None of us could afford to compete with that !-- and if something else outstanding shows up they'll  buy it too !-- Stuff U and me can never have !-- 
I may be just a wore out broken old man but U know what ? -- I ain't putting up with it !-- I'm starting to bloom plants I've tinkered with genetically and U know what !-- I'm motivated !-- I got the science --I got the lab experience and I can grow cannabis and I know the plant !-- What I'm doing is hard but it can be done and I can do it !-- Not just once but over and over again !--


----------



## yarddog

hello ofc, on my lunch break.    my best friend is moving out of state in two weeks. we work tegether, have for three years now. he is going through a divorce, wife really did him wrong. as a parting gift, he gave me his beaker bong. 
i think this is good for him, but to be honest it bums me out pretty bad. this is the closest friend i have had in the past ten years. and the best friend i've ever had..  we ride together, work together, smoke buddies. we know some deep stuff about each other. 
Nothing stays the same, nor should you expect it to.


----------



## Keef

My war don't end till cannabis  is legal as lettuce! -- I've never known anything but prohibition !-- Legalized weed under corporate control is not freedom !--


----------



## Keef

Dog that's  just a excuse for a road trip !


----------



## yarddog

yeah keef. lol. he is a mover, thats for sure. been more places than i care to live. i'd like to travel, but Georgia is my home


----------



## Keef

Road trip for a visit Dog !--

Got my Zombie Juice rotation working now !-- I keeping treating them but at least now I'll have some coming out of bloom soon and I always clone first !-- So a slow crank until the Frankenplants start showing up !-- I keep refining my technique !--


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry YD, My bff moved to cali in the 80's were still bff's.. just phone bff's and occasional trips... That is a bummer for you and I am sorry.

Keef, most people don't need a 3500 cut... really, I could care less. I have good pot, good genetics, it works for what me and my peeps need. Whenever i smoke dispensary pot i am disappointed... We got some great genetics up in here...  Most folks like the mids just fine.. I like topshelf, but don't need no lemon whatever.

Hi WH. Umbra, i wanna see the commercial. Off to get a hair cut.


----------



## Keef

Ain't my state anyway Rose !-- I just don't trust big corporations !-- I got good genetics !-- I but  I'm a scout !-- I gotta go see !-- Worse that could happen is I have to settle for what I got !-- I could live with that !--- but --What if I can pull it off though ? - -- I'm an Aries with the focus given to me by that head injury !-- Sometimes the impossible just takes longer !

SCOUTS  ? OUT !

Hey ever tried to pose 4 dogs ? -- Ain't happening !-- This is the best I can do ! 

View attachment 20160923_124847_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -- I can't see U not growing the best genetics U can get or giving them anything less than your best! -- Many of U are better cannabis pharmers than me --Like D.D. !-- I just have a particular set of skills that lend themselves to this genetic doubling !-- For me it would wrong not to do this !-- I have the skill set and it would be wrong not to apply it !-- I'm gonna be smoking this I don't take what I'm doing lightly !-- There's  a place in Cannabis genetics where few have been !-- I need to know what's  there !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just wanna get high by the beach......


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef and his girly dogs,,,ya big sissy. .lol
I have a huge mean Mini Schnauzer,,okay,,maybe he aint huge or mean,,,,,,,i know Bro,,,,im a sissy too. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
I dont care though,,my Schnauzer is packing heat. Lol


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- The sign should say -- Beware of Owner-- Instead of --Beware of Dog !-- Ain't they cute? -- The little bastids !-- It 90 something degrees and D.D. don't want them to get cold after they hair cut !-- I don't know ? -- I believe as long as I don't start no sheet won't be no sheet !-- I just mostly stay lit anyway !-- I'm pretty good at getting high !-- Probably at a professional level !-- Wait ! Pipes empty !--I got to go !


----------



## Kraven

Evenin all, been a busy little fellow today. Glad everyone is doing fine. Keef, I'm getting a cut of Black Lime Reserve sent my way, these beans retail for $125.00 a bean and comes in its own sassy case....way too rich for my blood....good to know the right peeps though.


----------



## Keef

Hey the empty lot next door is for sale why don't one of ya'll come buy it and be my neighbor !-- I haven't shot the neighbor on the other side !-- U be alright !-- It's  not a big lot but the beach is right over there !-- Probably get the lot for $30,000 !-- I want it but can't have it right now !-- Make a nice place to grow !-- Put a high ceiling 3 car garage and crank it out !--
Got some turkey legs in a brine for smoking later !-- I see a get high in the hot tub at the beach thing coming on tonight !-- Smells like mesquite smoke with a hint of Blueberry Cannabis !


----------



## Keef

Yes it does Kraven !-- I'm happy for U !-- If not for U guys we would be down here in the belly of the beast alone smoking Mexican brickweed and not knowing any better !-- 
Black Lime ? -- I assume U bout to get it wet ? -- Or U gonna save it !-- I'd have to plant it !


----------



## Kraven

It will be ready to get started when I get it.


----------



## oldfogey8

this plant is at 5 weeks in flower. thinking a couple more to go as i am getting cloudy and some purple trichs... 

View attachment 09_23_2016_1.jpg


View attachment IMG_2241.jpg


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Evenin all, been a busy little fellow today. Glad everyone is doing fine. Keef, I'm getting a cut of Black Lime Reserve sent my way, these beans retail for $125.00 a bean and comes in its own sassy case....way too rich for my blood....good to know the right peeps though.


 Aficionado Seeds in Medicino....MeanGene. It was the 2nd place winner at the Emerald Cup in 2014. Cherry Limeade took 3rd place in 2013, but took 1st, 6th, and 10th at the 2015 Emerald Cup. Obviously they were different cuts, but all were entered by MeanGene.


----------



## Keef

Looking good OF !

I guess what bothers me most about those expensive seed and clones like that Lemon Trees is that they didn't buy them from me !-- I see the light and got no doubt about what side of those transactions I want to be on !-- 
Hey didn't this GG#4 win something or other ?


----------



## Keef

Monster Maker ? -- I guess we all got to find our own niche !-- I found mine !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, another foliar spray. Trying to save a batch of Bubblicious;  the bugs are getting the better of them.  Just ready to be done with them. I realize that it is impossible to be free of all bugs & that some strains are less affected than others--  those are the strains we want.  Nurse Larry doesn't seem too bothered, nor does this Master Kush.  The BPU tends to overcome them, although not always.  Hate bugs.


----------



## Keef

There is a couple twisted little Nurse Larry among the BPU-X-B.B.  survivors of the Zombie Juice !-- Next cycle maybe I be treating GG#4 and Master Kush !-- It was once a tetraploid  called High Rise !--Sadly it is now only diploid and not the plant it once was !-- Yet !


----------



## Keef

If it holds and it has been  !--  I have a BPU-X-B.B.  that is gonna make a run at claiming the title --B.B. King !-

- That's the reason I been so cocky lately !--


----------



## ness

Hello peeps, Been Waking and Baking all afternoon.  It's not to strong but it works.  Drank a lot of coffee today, now, I'm drinking water and Baking away.  Got 21 seedling going and they all look good, so, far.  Been busy cleaning out a closet for my drying room.  Got, to get it together.


----------



## ness

Keef sending you all the mojo for your BPU-X-B.B.  Does that mean your going to enter the B.B. King affair?


----------



## Keef

No!-No!-No Ness !-- I been doing this  science stuff to this BPU-X-B.B.  trying to convert it to  a special kind of cannabis called a tetraploid !-- This happens when a cell ends up with a double set of instructions or DNA !-- It happens naturally in some plants but not cannabis !-- The most famous tetraploid was U.B.C. Chemo made by Dr. David Suzuki in the 70's! -- He claims he didn't make it and I believe him !-- Someone like me made that thang !-- This ain't doctor work !-- There's  a certain overlap in skills few have !-- I've only made 13 attempts !-- I'm at that place now like fishing !-- U know there's  a monster in the lake but that don't mean U gonna catch him or anything even if U got the right bait and conditions are perfect !-- I ain't leaving till I catch that one that when he bats his eyes -- He slosh water up on both banks !


----------



## mrcane

Ah doctor Keef good to see you are still looking for the Zombielittle tea ,we have a beautiful evening going on here...
Rose here is my Nurse Larry she is starting to put it on....
Hopefully she will have time for a good finish... 

View attachment 20160923_164249.jpg


View attachment 20160923_164234.jpg


----------



## Keef

When U say GMO people scream foul !-- I am not gonna take a prized variety and put a piece of jelly fish DNA like big corporations gonna do so they can identify thier genetics !-- Shine a black light on it ad if it glows the right color --It's thier genetics and U can be prosecuted for theft !-- 
I'm just doubling what's  there !-- Nothing but cannabis !-- 4 strands of DNA can combine in ways 2 never can !--


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !-- She gonna put it on heavy right before frost !-- I gots a nice Nurse Larry too !


----------



## mrcane

Have three under cover and can drag two more in...
That GDP X BR is showing red hairs.....:48:
Can't wait to run them indoors...


----------



## Keef

Cane I got a 2 Nurse Larry in bloom and some BPU-X-B.B.  pollen !-- Want some seed ?

I been busy !-- In the pic PH stands for Purple Haze --HB stands for Hoe Berry and the 12 pack is GDP-x-Black Rose! -- U can't see them as well but at least a third look to be germing ! 

View attachment 20160923_210325.jpg


----------



## ness

Got ya Keef.  Still sending mojo your way. Very nice plants cane.  Have a great evening, Bye


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Have three under cover and can drag two more in...
> That GDP X BR is showing red hairs.....:48:
> Can't wait to run them indoors...



awesome!


----------



## Keef

Thanks Ness ! -- I'm excited to see what U can do with that BPU-X-B.B. --x-- Bubblicious -- The ones marked Bub !-- I can't find my big bag of them so U and Nick might be the only ones with them !-- 

Cane U got red hair on the Nurse Larry ? --GDP ! Missed that!  -- Must be high again / still !


----------



## mrcane

Nice to see you all...Keef mojo on the seeds...
Gonna try my best to keep that GDP X BR going N..L..&the Hippies dawg   Good Night:48:


----------



## Keef

Starting to get blurry myself !-- I think I got U backed up on them 3 if anything happens !-- U do know that GDP-x--B.R. gonna give U some beautiful colors with the temp changes between day and night up there !-- I'm guessing lavender bud with red -white- pinkish shades !


----------



## umbra

she is gonna be pretty


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No!-No!-No Ness !-- I been doing this  science stuff to this BPU-X-B.B.  trying to convert it to  a special kind of cannabis called a tetraploid !-- This happens when a cell ends up with a double set of instructions or DNA !-- It happens naturally in some plants but not cannabis !-- The most famous tetraploid was U.B.C. Chemo made by Dr. David Suzuki in the 70's! -- He claims he didn't make it and I believe him !-- Someone like me made that thang !-- This ain't doctor work !-- There's  a certain overlap in skills few have !-- I've only made 13 attempts !-- I'm at that place now like fishing !-- U know there's  a monster in the lake but that don't mean U gonna catch him or anything even if U got the right bait and conditions are perfect !-- I ain't leaving till I catch that one that when he bats his eyes -- He slosh water up on both banks !



 I find this very very interesting I can't wait for you to catch the monster


----------



## Kraven

Well time to cut down a few ladies and get them hung. This boy needs his medicine. Peace...I'll be back to watch college football


----------



## sopappy

another thing I hate about growing old is hearing my favourite tunes in grocery stores


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope everybody has a great day.

pappy i hear all the tunes i was listening to after i got out of the navy on the oldies station. by the way i got out in 82.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Just something seriously wrong when U hear an elevator version of Stairway to Heaven or some other classic !-- It just ain't right !
Sopappy -- No guarantee I succeed but no one loses everytime --not even me !-- Even a blind squirell finds a nut once in a while !--


----------



## Keef

I was army from 73-75 got out then reenlisted in 80 had to go tbru basic training again stayed till 86 !-- They taught me to be a surgical assistant then in 84 they let me got to Fort Rucker Alabama to learn to fly helicopters !---- Past caught up with me and they had questions I wasn't gonna answer !-- So they sent me back to the O.R. to finish up my enlistment !--


----------



## Keef

Can U imagine the po-po pissed off really bad slapping U around wanting a name ?- Give them a name and I walk out and continue my little life !-- Don't --and they would ruin my life !-- What U gonna do when the name they want is yours !-- I didn't tell them sheet !--So they  ALLOWED me to resign from flight school !They was really pissed off !-- Rightly so to !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, i am sick of being sick.. just so ya know. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Umbra, you got the job? did you say?  That is exciting, i hope you really like it.


----------



## yarddog

Morning guy's and gals.    Ive been loading the truck and trailer allow morning.     Going to make a scrap run.    Foosball coming on soon.


----------



## Keef

Dog --Should get a good price on copper !-- I got a girl Dawg but I'm watching her like a hawk after your's hermied !-- That Bubba's Momma is holding too ! -- She gonna be a beast !-- 

Rose --Don't be sick anymore U bumming me out !

We got storms moving over and the temp might not make it out the 80s !-- It's  like the dead of winter !
So ya'll gonna entertain me today and keep me outta trouble ?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, i am sick of being sick.. just so ya know. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Umbra, you got the job? did you say?  That is exciting, i hope you really like it.


Yes, I got the job. There were terms to negotiate so I didn't want to say anything until the contracts were signed. The first phase, I will be mostly the technical sales guy, second phase will be developing the service department. Obviously the big players in radiology, GE, Philips, and Siemens don't want to share the market. And there have been some in roads by other Asian companies into the market like Shimadzu. But the guys I will be working with are much better known for their consumer electronics than medical imaging.


----------



## Keef

The BB. King candidate is holding stable and already got a Nick name --"Fern" !-- Just don't know what I got till it's in a pipe!


----------



## NorCalHal

umbra said:


> NCH is doing a commercial for the vote in November today. How cool is that? I'm not sure if I am for it or not. There is plenty of wording in what I read that confuses me.


 

The commercial I did yesterday was not for the State prop 64...it was for a local initiative. I am not sure on Prop 64 at all, as are a lot of folks.




Keef said:


> Umbra I read up on that California Prop ! --- It's a set up !-- Voted for it and give control of cannabis too big corps like the one NCH represents !-- There will be a place for the mom pop grower only if big money allows it !-- I didn't like what I saw at all !-- Yea!-- Cannabis is legal !--As long as U get it from the company !
> If it works for them it'll spread to other states !--
> I'm not even trying to fool myself !-- It's gonna be a pay to play cannabis world if they shut us out and they will try !
> They got they money to buy the finest they can find such as NCH'S Lemon Trees --$35,000 for a single clone !-- None of us could afford to compete with that !-- and if something else outstanding shows up they'll buy it too !-- Stuff U and me can never have !--
> I may be just a wore out broken old man but U know what ? -- I ain't putting up with it !-- I'm starting to bloom plants I've tinkered with genetically and U know what !-- I'm motivated !-- I got the science --I got the lab experience and I can grow cannabis and I know the plant !-- What I'm doing is hard but it can be done and I can do it !-- Not just once but over and over again !--


 

Believe I don't represent any big corp...I am creating my own. Windshield or the bug...I choose windshield.

There is plenty of room for the "cottage" grower in the marketplace. All I can say is folks that want in better take all of this very seriously and be proactive rather then reactive. It will not do to sit back and wait for your chance...you should start creating your chance now. The companies being formed are going to spread throughout the U.S.


----------



## Rosebud

NCH, i am so glad you chose the windshield. You have worked for everything you get. Proud to know ya, as my m-i-l used to say. I have noticed there is not any organic pot where i got to my dispensary, is that something of the future or am i the only one who cares?

Umbra, that is very cool. I hope you really like your job. 

I


----------



## Keef

Hal I don't even know U or enough about U to say U represent big money !-- I'm just a paranoid old pot farmer in a prohibition  state !-- Umbra tells us things about U on occasion ! -- From those snippets-- I formed  my ideas !--  I'm too old to build a cannabis empire but I'm not too old to leave a legacy to the cannabis world !-- !-- Wind shield instead of the bug !-- U a dam Aries too -I bet !-- I'm just ornery Hal !-- it ain't nothing personal !-- Maybe I'm a little jealous !-- Prohibition ends here ? -- I'll have my 6 pack of monsters !-- U buy them -- I make them !-- Our paths will cross one day !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope ya get to feeling better Rose.....
Keef,,,,ahhhh,,,well,,,,ahhh,,,okay nothing i can say except you be a crazy scientist/bastage.. lol


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks WH.


----------



## WeedHopper

Your welcome Mam. Sending Positive Energy your way.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper !-- U know U right !-- Is it trash talk if U can back it up ?-- If I could work without fear of jail it would  be a little easier !-- I wasn't smart enough or had the money to go to college after high school --They still had the military draft !-- Later though I went and took the CLEP test one Saturday I tested out of A&P as well as Microbiology! -- Half a year of college credit in one day !-- I may be cocky Hopper but I got this !-- Not everyone has the skills to handle a mutagenic chemical safely and understands the chemistry and biology of what U want to happen !-- I got this !-- One day the world gonna know about Keef !-- I'm too much of a peacock for my on good !


----------



## Budlight

Good day every one


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

I know, I took Chemistry........ 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469680392051.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cloning today  GG#4 -- Master Kush and BPU-X-B.B.--Maybe some Widow  !-- of course a portion will be treated !-- Got to get my monster pack together !-- Sure as hell better Take what Hal said seriously !-- Find U a niche !-- All I want to do is pay the bills and try to beat my own work ! -- See just how far I can push  the plant !-- I'd do back flips for a 25% increase in potency from something like this GG #4 !--Cha-Ching ? --  She already Nasty !-- Sitting around smoking the best and tinkering with cannabis genetics is not a job and it's  not retirement cause I still have bills but I think I'm gonna like a world without prohibition! -- Can't really wrap my mind around it yet !--Prohibition is all I've  ever known !-- Freedom even partial freedom must be  be nice !-- Been a long time crossing that bridge of sighs ! --


----------



## Kraven

Rose get to feeling better. You should not be feeling bad after finishing a Z pac, if you are you need to right back to that doctor and have him give you a look see.....and i aint kidding'. Hiya's all =  "I'm getting high as you all" watching football


----------



## giggy

good afternoon to everybody. trying to stand poles for my shop but needed something to drink. yall have a great evening.


----------



## yarddog

Hello all.    I need a carbon filter for my 4x6 cabinet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- I got no filters so can't help U !-- Fired up the electric smoker and got some turkey legs working !-- The B.B. doesn't smell like weed growing !-- Dam Bubblicious does !- I think a good lemon might also work covering the smell of some of the others !-- I'm afraid this GG#4 gonna reek !
Giggy building him a bigger place to grow ? --


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Rose, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.  My babies are doing good, but there are grow tall, some are 4 inches tall.  I don't know if that is normal or not.  They all have there first leaf.  Sure enjoying this growing stuff.  Thanks to keef for my different seeds and the OFC for all there help.  I sure am greatful.  Thank You.  Well, football is on, so, I'm going to go take a look see.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Maybe the farmer is is getting better ?--- Long as they not reaching for the light !-- They gonna do U right !--


----------



## Keef

Someone should go mow my yard before it rains !-- Not it !-- Wanna just get high instead ? -- Yes I do ! --Other Keef !


----------



## ness

OH, it time for my Wake and Bake.  Got to fine my pipe.


----------



## ness

Keef, how far away should you keep the light.  It does seem like some of mj is reaching for the lights, how do I fix this?


----------



## ness

I know everybody has different lighting.  And, that make a differents for each grower.  If, I pull the lights up will that stop the plant from growing tall.  Or, should, I lower the lights?


----------



## ness

Evening OF8, How are you doing today?


----------



## Keef

Move the light down some Ness ! - Others know more than me but it sounds like the light is too high !-- I only know about the LEDs I use !-- See if that helps !--


----------



## ness

AI are frosting up, outside.  So, excited.  Getting a closet my fix up.  The T79 and H69 in there.  Not, to bad.  Tem in the bathroom runs T79/H61.  I am sure hoping this grow goes good.  Hello, Rose.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Hello all. I need a carbon filter for my 4x6 cabinet. Any suggestions?


 I use can carbon filter. I have 1 large and 1 small both with 850 cfm  8" fan.

http://www.discount-hydro.com/can-filters-carbon-filters/


----------



## Kraven

I was gonna suggest either Can or Phresh...Phresh is what I use.


----------



## Keef

I decided not to do the cloning and stuff today !-- We've had some showers off and on and my face been getting worse !-- I'm having a little trouble focusing my left eye !-- Probably got some swelling !-- I had several breaks around the orbit they repaired with screws and plates !-- I took enough caps and been working that pipe !-- I'm holding my own but that's  about all !-- Messed around and got pretty lit !-- Yes I did !-- This is why I'll never have a large grow !-- Some days there's  stuff I need to do and can't !-- Long as I keep up-- aero will give me a few days when I'm down !-- 2-3 car garage size bloom  is about tops we could handle ! --


----------



## Keef

They's a white boy in South Texas that can smoke da hell out some turkey legs !-- Four and half maybe 5 hours low and slow !-- D.D. chowing down !-- I got too close and she growled at me !-- Good Weed and almost fall apart turkey legs !-- Got her eyes rolled back in her head chewing on a turkey leg !-- I'm afraid to get too close !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to wake and bake. 

dog i started out with the 6" ventech on amazon. got fan and filter for like 140.00 the filter does ok and the fan has run a long time starting to make some noise now. i am planning to upgrade starting with the fan then going to a phresh filter. i'm low on grow funds as always so i have to work for them. 

keef yes i do plan for a new grow room. this time i think i'll build plywood cabinets, and get them up off the floor. getting down is not the problem getting up is after i spend time doing the things i need.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !

I know what U mean Giggy !-- I got a walk way between the end of my boxes and the wall !-- The boxes are about knee high and there's  just enough room for this little stool I have !-- I have to work with the plants sitting sideways on the stool !-- I got good knees but I squat down for awhile working on them plants --getting up ain't so  easy !-- D.D. got the nursery up about waist high easy to work !-- I feel like U have to start to grow before U know what U need to grow !-- Things are coming together for our grow !-- I'm still not where I want it to be but it's  getting there !


----------



## Keef

Got some strange stuff growing back there !-- Mother nature always trying to bring stuff back into normal range !-- Some of the plants are screwed up enough they are not compatible with life !--Some are making it !-- Chasing seed yesterday !--- I think it's  time to begin work on a high CBD variety !-- I found some Nordle seed !-- I may have misled some accidently !-- It's not so much sky high THC or CBD I'm looking for !-- I'm after something that doesn't exist yet !-- A different type cannabis molecule !-- Easiest way to explain it is a  siamese THC molecule that is profoundly different !-- NCH say find your own niche --develop your own varieties and brand yourself !-- I'm gonna put the brand inside the plant !--  

- Bubblicious on it's way out but GG#4 and Nurse Larry  stepping up to replace it !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. WeedHopper been missing his friends. I will be around more,,,just still dealing with bouts of anxiety,,but time will help with that.
Keef,,,where is the FrAnkinplant you mad scientist you. Lol
Rose i hope you are feeling better,,,hate knowing you dont feel well.
Hey Cane,,good to see you.


----------



## Keef

What up Mr. Cane ? -- We high yet ? -- I woke up making grandpa noise so I took a double dose of caps !- Well it wasn't on purpose !-- I took a dose and came by later and thought I forgot to take my caps !-- No doubt about it !-- Working that pipe too !-- I'm good !

My new Lady  Hippie's Dawg and Bubba's Momma coming back to veg maybe tomorrow! -- I'm watching that Dawg !-- Better not hermie on me !-- I also got Purple Haze and Hoe Berry up --Loud and proud !-- Got several GDP-x-B.R. to germ now will they grow for Uncle Keef ?


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !-- She don't look as special as she is ! 

View attachment 20160925_091659.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Hopper hang in there Bro...I know how you feel. Think earth and be grounded my friend...
Keef you are one busy dude....
    Let's puff one for ole time sakes....:confused2:....:48:....


----------



## Keef

I'm down !-- Pipe full of keif --!-- See how high I can get !--


----------



## mrcane

Small but pretty.... 

View attachment 1474813560483-839769003.jpg


----------



## Keef

GDP-x-B.R. ?--I see the color !-- Just wait !


----------



## Keef

I need more room to bloom !-- Getting crowded up in there ! 

View attachment 20160925_093157.jpg


----------



## mrcane

You go Bro.....


----------



## Keef

Hey U see that smaller plant middle back of the box ? --That's  GG #4 -- She gonna be a prize ! 

View attachment 20160925_102147.jpg


----------



## NorCalHal

Rosebud said:


> NCH, i am so glad you chose the windshield. You have worked for everything you get. Proud to know ya, as my m-i-l used to say. I have noticed there is not any organic pot where i got to my dispensary, is that something of the future or am i the only one who cares?


 

Thanks Rose!
Actually Organics is going to be a huge thing with all of this I believe. Right now, no Fed Organic certification can be granted to any cannabis farm, even though they are growing organically.

No worries at all Keef! I wasn't trippin'.  No Sir...LEO all the way!


----------



## Keef

U bet Hal !-- Still don't mean I ain't jealous !-- Show'm what U can do Cuz !-- I'll be waiting down here working in the belly of the beast waiting for freedom !-- Ain't much I can do to help myself and that is vote !
My political motto ?-- Voted early and vote often ! -- In the mean time I'll keep working on my monster factory !-- Way too hard to just to make the one !--


----------



## Keef

Once again I find myself over the legal plant limit !-- Why does that keep happening ?


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc. My friend came by to pick up his dirt bike. Ill help him.load his box in the morning at work and he will be off to Portland. I'm about to be slammed at work with him gone. And I'm losing my best friend.  I have some tending in the garden.   Not much....  I think ill take the pitbull for a swim. I need some time on the edge of the river


----------



## Keef

Dog we might not be there in person but U got a friend or 2 at MP !--We need to get U up to snuff on cloning !-- I started with an aero cloner so I understand people's frustration with them !--The micro sprayers plug up -- Put in a 396 gph pump with filter and made them big enough to so there would be enough water to for the pump not to warm it up !-- Aerocloners sometimes leak if water sprays just right !-- I caulked my box lids !-- Fixed that !--I solved the problems as I dialed in my boxes !-- I take cuts put them in an aero basket and foam collar  drop it in an empty hole and forget about it !-- Most root !-- Always take more than I need !-- After they pop some roots I move them to a grow box !
Those store bought aerocloners got a major flaw !- Not enough water !-- Pump warms up the water and if it hits 80 U gonna get white slime ! -- I can also run a whole cycle of bloom only topping off the res.!-


----------



## Keef

Dam U Umbra !-- Been through just about every lemon I can find !-- When do seed companies have the new crop of seed ready ? -- Keif Sweat got those Glazed Cherry seed and I'm gonna have some too !-- Closest I could find to the Oregon Lemon  was the Florida Lemon !-- I have a disease !-- I will have them !


----------



## umbra

lemon g by franchise genetics


----------



## Keef

Umbra I Didn't find it !--but--Found lots of nice stuff --Orange everything !--  I'm waiting for the new seeds to hit the market !-- Maybe December ? -- Until then I have some Blueberry lemonade to work with  that might do nicely !-- Kinda want to see if the LEDs bring out more terepenes or is it just wishful thinking !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Lawd! Hep me! Lemon, lime, cherry, orange, pineapple......
Too many choices!  Think i might have to take Keef's phone away
Hello Cane, Hopper...... good to see you both!  Good to see everyone! Rose, hope you're better!


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, that's where my fan went...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474643507717.jpg


----------



## Keef

I have a disease !--I also have a head Injury and I'm making a list !-- So I ran across that company Kraven got that special seed from !-- Sold by invitation only !--- So we on the commercial tier of seed !-- There's  another level above this or people just buying the  prestige of " look where I got my seed from" ?-- Is there is a tier of quality above what is available to us ? --- Cool !-- Get ready !-- I'll be kicking that door in !-- 
Somebody school me about these Stompers?


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> So, that's where my fan went......



I use my wet vac as a leaf blower. Just reverse hose and go. 5hp...yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper sometimes things just happen --I don't want to talk about it ! -- Strap a leaf blower to an 8 ft. Kayak and she don't corner so well !-- We got sand we don't need no stinking leaf blower !-- I might  have to go to the pawn shop and get another one! -- Maybe 2 leaf blowers is the answer !-- Kayak be flying low !- 2 speeds -- Hold da "F" on !---and off !--


----------



## Keef

It's just begging for an engine !-- Seat belts too !-- 

View attachment 20160925_154451.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I Didn't find it !--but--Found lots of nice stuff --Orange everything !--  I'm waiting for the new seeds to hit the market !-- Maybe December ? -- Until then I have some Blueberry lemonade to work with  that might do nicely !-- Kinda want to see if the LEDs bring out more terepenes or is it just wishful thinking !



Keef, my mistake. Too many strains and too many breeders. Its cannarado genetics. Tons of crosses and an S1 of lemon g.


----------



## Keef

Pucker up !--All sorts of pucker !-- Already seen a variety I gotta have whether it is any good or not " Mother Pucker"-- That dude be working that Lemon G !


----------



## Keef

Purple Haze all in my brain !-- Hoe Berry and P.H germed just fine for me and U can't see them they a little slower than the others but 4-5 out of a dozen GDP -x- B.R. are germing too !-- If they knew what I'm gonna put them thru they wouldn't even come out the shell ! 

View attachment 20160925_171139.jpg


----------



## Kraven

YD - the passing of time simply cannot be halted. Sadly the one thing in life you can count on is change. You have not lost a friend, he is just a good visit away, and while your on the left coast you can ease by and give Rose a squeeze.

Whew boy am I tired, had to do some major cleaning and then pot up the next round, got some hanging by their feet, some just finding their feet and some starting that 70 day march to perfection. Peace


----------



## Keef

Black Cherry Soda ?


----------



## Keef

I think Nurse Larry just got a promotion !-- Maybe I found the goldilocks zone !--


----------



## oldfogey8

I am about 2 weeks from harvest. We have frost advisories. She is outside. I see some spider mites. Some leaf hoppers. I have some might wash or whatever that stuff is. I also have sn209. I am trying to glide into harvest. Should I mighty wash them? I don't want to use the sn209 this late in flower. Also I have some cha-Ching. Too late? Not going for organic this time...


----------



## DirtyDiana

I like Mighty Wash, probably because it comes ready to use; don't know what's in it, but my plants seem to like it!


----------



## Keef

OF --U know I know next to nothing about dirt pharming ? -- but -- D.D. was reading to me today about using this stuff we use called silica blast anyway apparently as a Foliar spray it kills bugs !--  It's  not an insecticide but they eat it ? --They swell up and die !-- I'm liking that thought !-- We haven't tried yet !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bugs swell up & die!  Sounds like a party!


----------



## Keef

Hey I was looking at pics of that Black Cherry Variety !-- Pretty !-- What is the most exotic looking easy to grow indica dominate variety they got ?--- Doesn't matter how potent it is just an outstanding look !-- I'll fix the potency !


----------



## Keef

Umbra a jacked up tetraploid  GDP-x-B.R. would work fine wouldn't it ?- -exotic color ? -- maybe an exotic terepene profile ?-- exotic buzz ? --- 
Windshield ?-- bug ! --bug ! -bug ! --ROCK !---  Just playing ! -- I'm not competing with anyone but myself !-- What is the best cannabis I can possibly produce ?-- When I stand before the Ganja Gods ? -- I want to stand tall and proud !


----------



## umbra

That's all NCH is trying to do as well.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Storming this morning at the beach !-- I get lit I can talk some trash !-- I better get my old a** to work making something for  D.D. to  grow !-- Talk is cheap !-- Wouldn't be the first time my Elephant mouth wrote a check my hummingbird a** couldn't cash !-- Sometimes though I pull it off !-- I got this !-- I had a broad idea of what I wanted to do !-- Now I can see it a little more polished !-- I need to get back in the books there's  another tweek and I don't have a clue how to do !-- Pickle jar mutations I'm getting better at !-- It the blacks and purples that give me a vicious beauty queen !-- 

Wanna get high ? -- Wake and Bake !- Everybody up ! -- Cannabis ain't gonna smoke itself !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Raining and cool,,,,loving it.
Keef,,,you are a crazy bastage,,,my kinda ppl. Lol
Umbra,,,you are an awesome grower with a great Mentor in NCH. Must be cool to see his grows.
Rose,,,WeedHopper loves Rose. She is a great Lady. She is the RSO QUEEN.
And good morning to all my other friends.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !-- I got to walk the less traveled path and find my own way !-- I can only treat a batch of about 25 cuts at a time !-- I think I'm in the sweet spot I ain't changing nothing !-- There more than just the one but is any of them The One !-- They gonna give me at least another year to work before prohibition ends ? -- Thanks but I don't need that much time !-- I learn to do this other trick ? -- Come the end of prohibition I hope to unleash a team of Texas Tetras on the world !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....beautiful day here...feels like frost is close..  better puff one :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning hopper good morning everyone And keef  I cannot wait to see you are kind of monsters you unleash


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

We will be seeing the last of the 80 degrees this week, that grow better hit it.. 

OF, bummer on the sm. Yes, use mighty wash.

WH, thank you, that is nice to read this morning. love ya back.

Cane, so nice to see you this morning... my best gf...lol How is your papaya doing? 
Nurse larry rocks you guys!  Oh how i wish i had some.. I do have a couple of little ones out there. It will be so nice to smoke some. 

Keef, you talk trash? no way dood. lol
Budlight, we are all staying tuned to see what keef comes up with.


----------



## mrcane

Most everyone is a little droopy with the morning chill..
Except Nurse Larry she likes it...must have some mountain blood in her.....


----------



## mrcane

Rose the Papaya is over the rain gutter on the house...wish buds were bigger.... 

View attachment 1474899548020-961831864.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh SHEESH SHE IS HUGE!!! Fabulous Cane... wow.


----------



## Keef

Bud it ain't easy !-- U got to be willing to fail over and over again !-- If I can't be proud of it --Then it's  not the one I'm after !-- It's  been done -- Someone else pulled it off -- No reason I can't !-- 
Airlock bubblers on my Blueberry wine are slowing down !-- I never thought I'd brewing Blueberry Merlot !--Not flavored grape wine !-- All blueberry !-- Anyone want a drink ?-- There's  no cannabis in it yet !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, seems I missed roll call. Today is dry ice hash making day. Had a poor yield compared to previous runs, but a lil storm interrupted me.... Still ended up with 1.19 gpw but nowhere near the 1.6+ gpw that would be considered a "norm' for each grow.

Rose - Good morning, sure hope your on the mend.
Keef - Good day to get high and listen to the rain and the surf.
WH - Stay strong brother, we are glad to see your return...we are still here if the need...you know.
OF - Rose is dead on with the mighty wash, I know only the dark side...but there is still some good left in me.
Cane - sure glad to see you back to man, hope you have a good day today.
Bud - Glad to see your regular, would love to see what your growing, have you started a grow thread yet?
Umbra - you know I could not go without saying good morning, hope things go well with your new job.

If I missed anyone I'm sorry, hope everyone has an epic day. Peace


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> Rose the Papaya is over the rain gutter on the house...wish buds were bigger....



 Absolutely amazing Such a beautiful site


----------



## Keef

Go Cane !-- Maybe one day I can do that without fear of jail !

Hey Rose !-- The Medicine Woman pheno of Nurse Larry is in the bag !-- The cuts are popping roots and da momma is in bloom and yes she is beautiful! -- Most important to me the ones that met the Juice! - The twisted little things gonna live !-- Bubba's Momma is not making any balls so she goes goes back to veg to be chopped on !-- I also have a new Hippie's Dawg girl I'm watching like a hawk for it to hermie !-- It will be the first of my work to reach bloom !-- It's  the BPU-X-B.B.  that was the first to came through for me !-


----------



## Keef

Hash it is then !-- Stuff makes me crazy but I'm O.K. with that !-- Fire it up !


----------



## mrcane

Morning Kraven...on the bicycle today..the more exercise I get, the better I feel .....:48:....
Keef been on the Caps regular and I can sure tell when I do not take them....Slows down the Puffing also...
  Rose Nurse Larry is a beauty...I have two clones and cuts starting...


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Rose the Papaya is over the rain gutter on the house...wish buds were bigger....



Wow,,,nice plant Cane. Thats a monster bush.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> YD - the passing of time simply cannot be halted. Sadly the one thing in life you can count on is change. You have not lost a friend, he is just a good visit away, and while your on the left coast you can ease by and give Rose a squeeze.
> 
> Whew boy am I tired, had to do some major cleaning and then pot up the next round, got some hanging by their feet, some just finding their feet and some starting that 70 day march to perfection. Peace





you are right Kraven. i have not lost a friend, he is just a long ways away.   i am going to miss him, we spent a good deal of time together. and he is someone I could trust.
 he said he wants to send my wife and i a couple of plane tickets next year. i hope he does, it will be good to see him. i'd like to see the left coast, and i would stop and see Mrs. Rose. for sure!!!!
i sent him with a jar of bpu bud. i picked the best nugs and jarred it up with a bovida pack. i told him it will keep for two years or more like this. so when he gets settled in, and not worried about a d test at the new job, he will have a nice jar of bud cured up waiting to be enjoyed.  
on a light note, i am going to get more work than i can do in a day, and i will be getting a raise.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friend Dog. Im coming by to get my jar of dank. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

It does do that Cane !-- I could probably take less than I do but I like to be high !-- Got no guilt about it either !-- Looks like I'm gonna win in my third attempt at GDP -x-B.R. and 5 of six of some Purple Haze with that  Blueberry Lemonade terepene profile !
We burning ?


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Morning all, seems I missed roll call. Today is dry ice hash making day. Had a poor yield compared to previous runs, but a lil storm interrupted me.... Still ended up with 1.19 gpw but nowhere near the 1.6+ gpw that would be considered a "norm' for each grow.
> 
> Rose - Good morning, sure hope your on the mend.
> Keef - Good day to get high and listen to the rain and the surf.
> WH - Stay strong brother, we are glad to see your return...we are still here if the need...you know.
> OF - Rose is dead on with the mighty wash, I know only the dark side...but there is still some good left in me.
> Cane - sure glad to see you back to man, hope you have a good day today.
> Bud - Glad to see your regular, would love to see what your growing, have you started a grow thread yet?
> Umbra - you know I could not go without saying good morning, hope things go well with your new job.
> 
> If I missed anyone I'm sorry, hope everyone has an epic day. Peace





No I don't have one set up yet but I will post you a few pics of my little  friends just waiting to see what I have before I switch over to Hydro they are all from seed so I'm not sure what I got yet I noticed my two white OG are totally different than each other and the last one is a cut of my headband raspberry Kush boy



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

U a good man Dog !
I feel a little behind on this genetic doubling !-- Billy Budd --( aka) Mr. William Bradshaw in Canada has a 6n male named Sequoia! -- Normal weed has 2 strands of DNA !--  He's got 6n and I'm working on 4n !-- To get to six he had to make a tetra ( 4n) then breed it to a normal 2n to make triploid (3n -terminator seed ) then he genetic double the 3n to get to 6n !-- He crazy as me just in a different way !-- He sells some seed but only to Registered growers in Canada !-- I'm convinced U breed them U gonna take something away !- Clones of the original is the only way to go !-- If he can get to 6n -- So the "F" can I !--


----------



## Budlight

Once my paperwork comes  in which should be anytime I think I'm going to have to look into this Mr. Williams  you've got me very curious about this stuff Keef


----------



## Keef

I need a redneck laminar flow hood /table !-- Kraven ? --Umbra ? -- Anyone that knows what I talking about got any ideas !-- Gonna learn a new tissue culture technique !-- Take on leaf and make 50 clones !-- This gonna hurt my brain !-- It should be possible to grow 2 tissue cultures side by side and they merge !-- Breeding without pollen or flowers !-- Maybe even a plant composed of cells from the mom and dad !-- Some strange most potent stuff coming !-- but for me it's the pipe test that tells the tale !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I get plenty high from the bad *** potent strains they have now,,,,,not sure i need a Tetra,,, i wish you luck Bro. But i tell ya,,,this 2n,4n,6n stuff gives me a headache just thinking about it. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Ya'll have a great day.....:48:


----------



## Keef

I had that 70 % THC vape oil and so have U and no one need anything anymore potent that and it comes from normal plants !-- I got some fine normal plants and a CO2 extractor coming one day so I can make that vape oil !--I don't need to do this  I just need to know if there is anything beyond what we know !
Then there's the idea of being the only source of an extremely desirable plant !-- What I think they call a monopoly !-- Probably oil it all and a live piece never leaves my hand alive !-- It's  a thought !


----------



## Keef

There's  hash in the pipe and I am so high !


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  Wishing everyone have good day.


----------



## Keef

Bud I been chasing an original cut of Billy Budd's tetra "Pink Kush" if he still got it !-- Keep your eyes open --He's  at "Billy Budd seed and clones "-- I Need to know how I'm doing !-- High the " n" # the harder it gonna be to grow !-- Might want to start with Triploid (3n) They're called terminator seed because they won't produce viable seed so U have to by seed each time --Unless U a cloner like me !-He got one called Diablos Pink Kush might want to check out---Bubba Seed in Spain are also working with making polyploids !-- They also have some triploid seed !


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness how's the babies ?


----------



## yarddog

morning hopper. swing by bro, i got you covered.  lol
mr.cane, man i don't know what to say about that beautiful papaya girl!!  so big!!  beautiful leaves on her. you are taking care of her real good.


----------



## umbra

Good morning, one and all. Kraven, WH thanks. It's harder than you think, grow dank for the most sophisticated consumers. Laminar hood try mushroom sites. A plastic storage bin with a hepa filter for a furnace and a fan to pull air.


----------



## giggy

good afternoon folks. hurting bad today to the point i almost can't stand it. i had to swing a 20 pound beater yesterday cause the grandson hasn't found his aim yet. he beat the hell out of everything but what he was supposed to hit. he wanted to do things like set down and move in slow motion. i told him thank you for helping me and he told me i was a slave driver. i told him no i wasn't he needed to build a fire under his a$$ cause the work force would leave him behind. on another note i had to buy a new freezer yesterday as the 13 yo stand up freeze went south. needless to say i have a new grow box. yall folks have a great day, i'll try to check in later. peace


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> I get plenty high from the bad *** potent strains they have now,,,,,not sure i need a Tetra,,, i wish you luck Bro. But i tell ya,,,this 2n,4n,6n stuff gives me a headache just thinking about it. Lol



You see what I have to live with!   No wonder I have bad headaches!  Wow, Cane, lovely Papaya!  Some of the best tasting weed I've smoked was Papaya.  Hello everybody!  Hope we're having a good day!


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- I want a piece of that top 10 %  market share locally !-- I watch what happens in the free states and plan accordingly !-- NCH done taught me about exclusivity without even trying !-- One day there will be a mad corporate  scrabble to find competent growers in my area !-- Every body and they momma gonna say -- I been growing cannabis forever !-- 
I gots my credentials right here at the O.F.C. !-- It also appears I have a few friends that also grow !


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> No I don't have one set up yet but I will post you a few pics of my little  friends just waiting to see what I have before I switch over to Hydro they are all from seed so I'm not sure what I got yet I noticed my two white OG are totally different than each other and the last one is a cut of my headband raspberry Kush boy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh I wasn't calling you out brother, I was curious. All look nice and compact, good bones...be nice to see them go through the process. I run an ebb/flow, what hydro are you gonna run?


----------



## Keef

Bud How did U miss those pics ?- What Kraven said !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven I never thought you were calling me out I just wanted to share I'm not sure what I'm going to go with for Hydro  I did go to DWC  with all my other ones but I've been bin reading lots of stuff on here learning lots of different interesting stuff on here so I'm not sure what I'm going to go with wha would you suggest


----------



## Keef

6 gallons of blueberry wine filtered out the primary fermenter and got it in a secondary fermenter ( same 3 gallon jugs it was in before I filtered off the blueberries !-- Official tester ---D.D. --say that's gonna be nice !-- Nice of her to say!--- but I already knew that !-- 
Wanna burn one ?--- BPU-X-B.B.  goes nice with blueberry wine !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U need to start setting up another grow space for breeding !-- U know U want to !-- Do it !-- Breaking out some of those old seed and get to it !-- It doesn't have to slow down the rest of the grow !-- I was an officer in the local Future Farmers of America chapter !--Most of the stuff that goes into breeding anything from chickens to cows applies to cannabis too !-- U got some things rolling around in that mind !--Turn it loose and let your freak flag fly !-- Sooner or later U gonna do it anyway !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose tell me true !-- U did not know most tea roses and cut roses are tetraploid ?  --  U want variety  names ?


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Rose tell me true !-- U did not know most tea roses and cut roses are tetraploid ?  --  U want variety  names ?


keef from my understanding tea roses are wild roses. i know you can take a domesticated rose and cut it off below what my family called the knot and it made tea roses then on. what i call a tea/wild rose is the small roses. i had a bush at my old place that was called 7 sisters and it grew beards of tea roses. now that we have google i'll have to look into my teachings and make sure i wasn't fed a line of bull.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? --- I was looking at the different ways of inducing polyploidy and there it was !-- I knew about strawberries- bananas  and seedless watermelons and big a** pumpkins but not about roses !
Just Google tetraploid roses !-- Boo-ya !---There it is !-- We do this to lots of fruits and veggies !--about time it's  applied to the sacred plant !--


----------



## Keef

Moved my Hippie's Mutant Dawg back to veg !-- Be cloning that Lady and watching her like a hawk for balls !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gotta go take CPR in the a.m.  Yuck! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464319127956.jpg


----------



## Keef

Scary is knowing if U piss your wife off enough she can kill U ! --CPR U back to life and say -- That's  your warning !-- I don't want to think about it !-- I be good !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's one.


----------



## Keef

Before the end of prohibition in the south D.D. and Kraven need to work out a new job description --Say -- Cannabis Consultant Nurse or the like !-- Rose up there teaching already but sometimes nurses like to get paid !-- Patient presents and say the doctor says I can use cannabis for my pain or whatever !-- There is an overwhelming choice and what is edibles ? -- Somebody need to guide them !-- What about doctors that know nothing about cannabis ? -- Ya'll need to figure it out !-- Lots of people don't even know different cannabis varieties affect U different !-- Lots of education needed especially round here !


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> You see what I have to live with!   No wonder I have bad headaches!  Wow, Cane, lovely Papaya!  Some of the best tasting weed I've smoked was Papaya.  Hello everybody!  Hope we're having a good day!



:rofl: she has a headache,,,Keef  aint getting any,,,,,, thing....:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Scary is knowing if U piss your wife off enough she can kill U ! --CPR U back to life and say -- That's  your warning !-- I don't want to think about it !-- I be good !



What if that was already your last warning? Lol


----------



## Keef

Party at the beach ? -- 

I got to practice for when we get to celebrate 420 without going to jail !-- I might better get me some of those big blue moonshine barrels !--Cause we gonna have a blow out !--I also grow a little cannabis !-- We gonna party like it's 1999 !-- 
Hey Kraven If I were to distill that wine how much of the blueberry flavor would come across ? -- Or would it just be clear high test with no fruit taste at all ? -- 
U don't want to mess with that Apple pie wine in the middle !-- It is tricky and sneaky ! 

View attachment 20160926_163245.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hopper U know how it is ? --- Women do love a bad boy !--


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Hey Ness how's the babies ?


 
Keef babies are doing good.  They are 3 1/2 inches at 18 days.  Had a bad morning, and afternoon.  Just got done smoking my first bowl, I'm good now.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Keef, I start counting days the day, I plant the beans.  Two have there 2nd leafs and 4 just there 1st leafs.  I hope that is good.


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> I'm not sure what I'm going to go with what would you suggest



A simple flood tray would be where I would start. Seems everyone always tries a DWC or some variation and they all seem to run into very similar problems. Best of luck, I just run a fancy version of a flood tray.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ness !-- Each variety is different --I don't think there is a " Normal" !

We got some pharming done !-- Took at least 2 cuts !-- We full ! 

View attachment 20160926_175642.jpg


----------



## Keef

There's some new Purple Haze and Hoe Berry plants in some cups !-


----------



## Keef

No Counting O.K. !- I might be over the legal plant count !


----------



## Keef

Bud U could do a lot worse than listening to Kraven !-- It's kinda the way we roll at MP !-- U got a general idea what U want to do and someone up in here can probably guide U thru it !-- Only thing is if we all start teaching at the same time it'll just confuse U !-- There's many ways to the dank !-- One day maybe someone will want to learn aero and I can help !-- 
Front half that box on the left is my treated plants !-( Mut or M -Says the plant was treated and a possible mutant !-- - Soon I will be using the whole box !--


----------



## Grower13

you gonna watch the debate Keef?........ I'm gonna try...... may end up watching football.


----------



## Keef

No G -- I just want it to be over !-- I'll catch the cliff notes on the news !-- Neither one of them got anything new to say !-- Ain't gonna change nobody's mind !-- I'll be up election night watching the results of the mj law votes the way some watch football ! --


----------



## Grower13

I agree about not changing minds....... just more fuel for the fire on both sides...... oh...... I'd guess your a plant or two over the limit.


----------



## Keef

Might be G !-- That's  just the nursery! -- I might have jumped the starting gun a wee bit !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra--! I musta went thru 500 seed and musta be 250 -300 clones !-- 13-15 attempts !-- 

I shouldn't have been able to pull it off !--The odds were against me !-- I did it anyway !-- Yes I sure da hell did !-- I made a BPU-X-B.B. tetraploid !-- and it appears stable !--


----------



## umbra

you're just being braggadocious, lol


----------



## yarddog

keef made him a funny plant. i hope you find something good in her.   i got good news myself, i dropped my last bean of Blue's several weeks ago, it sprouted and showed female yesterday. i really was hoping for a girl, now i can keep this strain and make a few runs with it.


----------



## oldfogey8

Looking at the weather forecast for my area, we are supposed to have rain and clouds for the next 10 days. My plant is in flower. Has about a week and a half to go. Think I should chop to try to avoid bud rot?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.--Weather got me down in the face !-- I need some caps ! 
Keef the Kripple Peacock reporting for duty !
Bragga what Umbra ? -- All I know is it cost me some brain cells and there is no price for the frustration I went thru !-- People laughed at me - Behind my back !-- It's O.K. -- Who woulda ever thunk it ?-- Now I can work !-- D.D. grow this one and I go get another !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper !-- I vote we repack the pipe and have some more coffee !-- I don't know if I'm up to being real today !-- That " cold" front moved thru last night dropped the Temps into the 70's!  -- Feel like I took a mighty a** whooping yesterday !-- I feel like a grandpa !-- Wait that ain't right !


----------



## Kraven

Wow, made brownies from the dry ice hash yesterday....may have went a little strong....still well medicated this am...no need for a wake and bake here, I'm stuck at stumble and mumble as I hunt coffee.


----------



## Keef

Stumble and mumble -- That's  my gig Kraven !-- Ain't it great waking up high !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are well. peace


----------



## bozzo420

I made my last batch of dry ice cookies. I put one 1/4 ounce in and It did not look like enough ,so I tossed another one in. I gave a couple away and they both said they got too high . I guess one packet from now on.
signed up for Medicare today. I am officially an old fart now.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all.

I have some fun news if your rosebud.. Mr rb is ready to HIS first indoor grow starting pretty soon. He looked at the lousey outdoor yesterday and said we need more cbd's. NO KIdding. So I looked up this strain named Valentine, i had never heard of it until the seeds fell in my lap.  And it is supposed to be 26 to 1 cbd/tch... I have 8 seed, think we will pop 4 and go from there.  I also have hopes of my Harlequin cut coming back to me.. So lousy outdoor grow, new beginnings, that is how we roll right?

I think i am finally getting better.  Hugs to each of you.


----------



## Rosebud

Bozzo, we are old farts together!

Good morning giggy!

Good morning KEEF all ya all, umbra too, wh, cane,, quit it.. i can't think yet.


----------



## Keef

Glad U finally feel better Rose !-- Tell Mr. RB --I said get down with his bad self !-- How U gonna feel Rose if he becomes a better grower than U ?-- D.D. a better pharmer than me and I'm O.K. with that !-- Things have changed a little since she bought me those Widow seed and that little LED !-- Used to tell me --Go play with your Widow thingy !--- Now she knows more than me !-- I'm good with that !-- We kinda have our on niche in the grow ! -- She da Clone Queen !--- Sometimes I can't help myself -- I tell her why don't U go play with your Widow thingy !


----------



## Keef

Bozzo --I'm not that far behind U !-- Too high ? -- What means this ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C.--Weather got me down in the face !-- I need some caps !
> Keef the Kripple Peacock reporting for duty !
> Bragga what Umbra ? -- All I know is it cost me some brain cells and there is no price for the frustration I went thru !-- People laughed at me - Behind my back !-- It's O.K. -- Who woulda ever thunk it ?-- Now I can work !-- D.D. grow this one and I go get another !--


 It was a word that political name made up last night at the debate.


----------



## Rosebud

True that^

Kraven, good morning. Nice you are here.


----------



## Kraven

I'm not so sure how long I'll hang, ate 2 more brownies...they tasted really good and now somebody is sleepy and very relaxed


----------



## Keef

I see Umbra !-- I just couldn't watch it !--Oops like GDP-x- B.R. gonna defeat me for the third time !-- I refuse to accept defeat yet cause I got more seed !-- I will either run out of seed or I will have my girl !-- Got 3 each Purple Haze and Hoe Berry in aero cups and some more about ready !-- I got enough of both to be confident I'll have a girl !--I got a  Bubba's Momma I'm sexing !--I see hair -I just want to wait a few days to make sure she ain't a hermie before I start cutting on her !-- Nurse Larry is a hardy plant that is hard to kill !-- She gonna do me right !-- I was also cutting on Da Masta yesterday !-- Master Kush in da house !-- Took 10 cuts from my old Widow !-- She back !--- The GG #4 freak will go to bloom soon to see what she do !
Got 2 more cycles of treated plants rooting too !--


----------



## bozzo420

right out of the oven with a big glass of milk and I'm in big trouble.


----------



## Rosebud

OF, can you put a tarp over your plant? that is what we are doing if it rains..


----------



## Keef

I was not shopping for seed !-- I just happen to be there !-- Black Cherry seed be calling to me !-- Some  purples and blacks want to visit Texas too !-- Dam !- I don't need anymore varieties !-- I keep going to look at that Black Cherry !--- I have a disease I tell U !-- I'll fight it but I'm resigned to the fact that Black Cherry or Black Chery Soda coming to Texas !-- Maybe not today or tomorrow but I want that Color !-- and Cherry too !-- I'm a sick man !--- Maybe I should just order they a**es !--both of them !-- I can take the heat !-- I been in trouble most of my life !--


----------



## Keef

Hey if I say I was so high I don't remember placing the order --ya'll got my back ?


----------



## Keef

Working up the courage with a pipe of keif !-- I might better look around a little more because I might not be able to get away with this but once !--- Another toke or 2 who knows ? -- I'm brain damaged !-- I need to be supervised !-- U leave me with my bank card unsupervised ? -- I am not responsible for your lack of over sight !-- ( I 'm practicing ) !


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Rose the Papaya is over the rain gutter on the house...wish buds were bigger....


 
Cane that is one of the most beautiful plant I ever seen.  Have a good day.


----------



## ness

Good Afternoon OFC.  Time for more coffee and a bowl.  Waiting for tj to get back from visiting his Dad in FL.  His Dad is progressing slowly but doing well.  Everyone have a good evening. :farm:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8

Rosebud said:


> OF, can you put a tarp over your plant? that is what we are doing if it rains..



I could on days I am home but I work out of state and I am only home about half the week. I don't want to draw attention to the bush either. The plant is mostly cloudy now anyway. I'd like for the buds to fatten up but it seems to me she needs sunlight to power that growth. This outdoor grow thing is stressing me out. Prolly stick to indoors until times are better for us cannabis farmers...

Glad you are feeling better, Rose.


----------



## Keef

OF --I been ripped and they almost caught me in Virginia --- I'm an inside pharmer now !-- Outside U get one shot each year !-- Something goes wrong you're screwed !-- When I'm back up running wide open -- I can harvest every 2 weeks !-- Even the one box I got in bloom gives me a couple little plants every couple weeks !-- A rotation sounds like the way to go --but it be a little harder than it sounds !--but it can be done !
The best of the cuts I took yesterday will not be ready for bloom for 6 weeks or so !-- So right now I have to plan think about what I want to bloom in 2 months -- about 2 months after that I can harvest it !-- Give me a headache just thinking about it !


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- If Florida passes a liberal mmj law in November! -- Ya'll got room in the state for me and D.D. ?
My biggest reason for not moving to a legal state is they all up north and I don't do cold !--- The thought of having to haul live clones from here to there scares me !-- I'm keeping an open mind !-- Ya'll got some swamps up in the panhandle ? -- Houseboat up in the swamp with a grow barge ? -- I could rock that long as I had A/C ! --


----------



## oldfogey8

Yes Keef. The one shot thing is bad with all that can go wrong. This plant was a left over clone from my last indoor grow. I can't consume enough to keep up with my indoor grows which really are quite small as I grow using t5's for veg and bloom in a single 4x4x2 ft tent. I still have flowers from a 2013 grow sealed in mason jars with boveda packs. I grow for the enjoyment but this outdoor thing is just a bit more stressful than it is worth. If I do 't get ripped off or pinched or have bud rot I will be set for a long time. I share/give away a lot of my produce too.


----------



## Kraven

Florida.....the concrete jungle it has become...the alligators have a lane just like the cyclist. We will see if they pass legislation that is meaningful and that actually helps, lot of people from all over throwing money at the wrong side.....dunno why but seems prohibitions suits a few rich cats. We will see.....


----------



## Keef

OF we just recently got to weed Independence! -- D.D. and I both need caps a couple times a day to stay semi level !-- Growing started as a way to provide our own !-- Then I got addicted to growing !-- She did too !-- Then everything changed the other day for me !-- I have a new skill and I want to put it to work !-- I need more room and the threat of jail out from over my head !--


----------



## Keef

From what I read in many Florida counties if U get caught with an ounce or less they can give U a ticket !-- U get caught with an ounce or less in Texas U still go to jail with an optional a** whooping !-- After U handcuffed of course !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Funny for the day....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474745013572.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

No offense meant.......  I practically live on the border-- just a joke.


----------



## Keef

Bad-- D.D.-- Bad !-- 
So do U think I could load The grow --hash oil factory and all  up as is in a U-haul truck and make a mad dash for Florida if they go mmj ?-- That'd be like old times !-- I don't want to have to shut down the grow the reset over there !-- About 18 hour trip !-- I could do it !


----------



## Keef

I drive the blocker car and put D.D. in the U-haul !-- She can double clutch a truck like she born to it !- Anybody get stopped it'd be me !-- Be like Smoky and the Bandit !-- We'd be east bound and down running dirty --  E -Haw !-- Most dangerous part is on 10 between Houston and New Orleans !--


----------



## umbra

Finished the ac/de upgrade and tested them out. 4 ac/de lights and 2 1K w HPS. It was 99 today and the mini split had a hard time keeping the room at 78. I can turn the lamps down to 75% and it has no issues with the mini split keeping the room cool.
My birthday is in a couple of days so I called sourpatchseeds ( I have them on speed dial ) and asked if the Archive drop happened yet. Just so happens...I ordered elusive og, rudeBoi, and lemonheads. they have a couple of strains in them I like. Elusive og has BTYog, rudeBoi has Irene OG, and lemonhead has lemon g all crossed with that face off og.


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Cuz !-- I'm old and brain damaged but I ain't stupid !-- I know what U just said and I'm on it like stink on sheet !--


----------



## Keef

They sell only to MMJ patients ? -- That's  what it says !-- Archive would ship them to Texas right ?--


----------



## umbra

I'm not sure about what they do or not, most US based seedbanks do require mmj card. I'm getting ready for the great Terp war that coming


----------



## Keef

Yup Umbra !-- What U think about Querkle ? -- I'm after some brilliant color !- Black Cherry Soda is a beauty !
I got work to do this winter !-- They's thangs and stuff I need to know !-- but I want to work with some colors and terepenes but I need to do some other stuff first !-- Hopefully I can spent the winter building my mutant pack !-- I have no idea what this is gonna do to the terepenes !-- So many questions and as I can attest ---So many lies !-- There's  no one to guide me !-- I got to find some stuff out on my own !-- 
Umbra if this turns out to be what I think she got to come to Cali for judgement ! --Whatever she is -- She is not what she was !-- She grows her leaves in a coil  like fiddle ferns then unfolds them !---


----------



## ness

of8, I feel the same way, I am outside with two AI, but no more after that.  I got inside seedlings started.  I started another Aurora Indica it's 1/4", Two Black Berry's, 1 is 1" and the other is 3 3/4".  And, the rest are around 4" tall. They are a week old.  I read some wear the short plant seem to turn out Female.


----------



## ness

That would be interesting to see Keef the leaf unfolding like that. Aren't the leaf sensitive?  When, I start to grow the leaf remind me of the plant call the sensitive plant.  Guess what.  I found a 1/4 bag in the back of my computer.  Still not the greatest but it better than what I have been smoking.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Yup Umbra !-- What U think about Querkle ? -- I'm after some brilliant color !- Black Cherry Soda is a beauty !
> I got work to do this winter !-- They's thangs and stuff I need to know !-- but I want to work with some colors and terepenes but I need to do some other stuff first !-- Hopefully I can spent the winter building my mutant pack !-- I have no idea what this is gonna do to the terepenes !-- So many questions and as I can attest ---So many lies !-- There's  no one to guide me !-- I got to find some stuff out on my own !--
> Umbra if this turns out to be what I think she got to come to Cali for judgement ! --Whatever she is -- She is not what she was !-- She grows her leaves in a coil  like fiddle ferns then unfolds them !---


I have querkle from subcool. You can have them if you want them. I wasn't impressed. I showed subcool pix of the querkle, he told me it wasn't his work, that I got fake seeds. Then he asked where I got them. I got them from subcool at hempfest. The look of his face....personally, I'm not a big TGA fan. I tried Jillybean instead....absolute junk. If you want them, they are yours.


----------



## Keef

There U go Ness !-- U can see several examples at the new growth !-- It may yet stop and return to normal ! 

View attachment 20160927_204023.jpg


----------



## ness

So, neat keef.  Calling it a night.  Have a good one OFC.


----------



## umbra

Keef, that is pretty cool.


----------



## Keef

Umbra does that look like the BPU ? -- See how that coiled leaf at the bottom curls all the way around the grow point ? -- Something else is happening at the grow points !-- U know how a grow point is at the base of each leaf ? -- Well they catching up with the main grow points so not sure what's  gonna happen !-- Might well be a mixploid ! ---It gives the BPU a 25% boost --Then I don't care why !-- Time will tell !-- 

Cane say he wants a bonsai cannabis plant ? -- This one is gonna be twisted !--


----------



## Keef

Even if that plant dies or something happens to it or whatever -- It says I am in the zone !-- Pretty sure if I keep pushing them thru the juice I'll get my Frankenplant! -- That might even be one right there !-- B.B. King -- King of the Blueberry Cannabis !


----------



## Keef

Umbra those seed --did those plants show any color ?


----------



## burnin1

A wildfire is burning about 8 miles from me on a road a take to go into town.  I live in the sticks. I am stressing and a little preoccupied for the last few days.  If you guys don't hear from me I probably bugged outta here.

http://www.modbee.com/news/article104409346.html


----------



## Keef

I was wondering  where U been Cuz !-- Be safe we can catch up later !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra those seed --did those plants show any color ?


 some did


----------



## umbra

burnin1 said:


> A wildfire is burning about 8 miles from me on a road a take to go into town. I live in the sticks. I am stressing and a little preoccupied for the last few days. If you guys don't hear from me I probably bugged outta here.
> 
> http://www.modbee.com/news/article104409346.html


 I am south of you. I live in the sticks as well. I could smell smoke most of the day.


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc. a guy at work yesterday gave me a 400 watt hps ballast, 250 watt hps ballast, and 175 MH ballast, and two bulbs for each. all magnetic ballast. he works for a utility service company and drives a boom service truck to service lights. i fixed his truck, and i was asking him about lights to put up outside, and one inside my shop. he straight hooked me up, right off the truck.   said i would need a fixture but this is what i would want.     got me wondering if i should just squirrel them away and save em for a grow.   only thing, the MH bulb is only a 4K, i used an led at that range and didn't have good growth, maybe i could supplement my 2100K currently in bloom. 175 watt shouldn't create much more heat than the 1000 watt already in there.   
either way i am stoked about the haul.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, off to see the Va doc's so will be gone most of the day. Hope everyone has a good day...hope your on the mend Rose, I was super excited about our conversation before everyone up and tried to get full blown pneumonia.....how is Mr. RB?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !--


----------



## Grower13

business is slow this am keef........... done smoked a joint of I cookie this morning.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I have querkle from subcool. You can have them if you want them. I wasn't impressed. I showed subcool pix of the querkle, he told me it wasn't his work, that I got fake seeds. Then he asked where I got them. I got them from subcool at hempfest. The look of his face....personally, I'm not a big TGA fan. I tried Jillybean instead....absolute junk. If you want them, they are yours.



I remember that guy. Heard several ppl say some of his stuff was crap. I personally dont know myself.


----------



## Keef

Morning G -13 !-- I'm moving a little better after a fist full of caps and a pipe !-- Caps are just kicking in !--Couple more hits and I'll go see if the grow is still O.K. !-- We have a front just pass and now it's  backing across us !-- The pressure  changes killing my face !--- I need to get back there and tend my little monsters !
There's  strange things happening to several !--


----------



## yarddog

morning kraven, good luck at the VA. 
morning hopper, how is your corner of the world?
grower13, is business slow because of the joint, or did you smoke a doobie cuz the biz is slow??
i am getting flooded at work, i am floating around 7 fords, trying to get em all fixed. boss man is going to need to do some modifying to my paycheck. lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Im okay Dog,,,have my moments. Hope ya have a good day.


----------



## Keef

Hopper!-- What up ? -- Why don't U swing by and mow my yard today ? -- I don't know the reputation of seed companies! -- I know I got those Bubblicious seed from Nirvana !-- I don't like the way it grow and they shoulda called it " Rotting fruit in a bowl of fuel  oil "-- Not a fan!


----------



## WeedHopper

I will be there later,,,gotta mow mine 1st.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> I remember that guy. Heard several ppl say some of his stuff was crap. I personally dont know myself.





I do know that he holds a couple of the real deal strains from the past.......... I've seen some good genetics and some bad stuff from TGA........ hit or miss it seems....... I know there are better seed breeders out there........ as mj goes more main stream and comes out of the shadows some of these breeders are gonna get left in dust....... some will hijack others work and call it their own.


----------



## WeedHopper

I personally have no desire to get into the money part of WEED,,,just wanna grow my own meds. I will buy my beans from a reputable seed bank or get some from my friends.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Morning G -13 !-- I'm moving a little better after a fist full of caps and a pipe !-- Caps are just kicking in !--Couple more hits and I'll go see if the grow is still O.K. !-- We have a front just pass and now it's  backing across us !-- The pressure  changes killing my face !--- I need to get back there and tend my little monsters !
> There's  strange things happening to several !--




I got some tincture I cooked down to mostly oil........ took some for the first time the other night........ got way to much....... not fun...... will try again....... just way less....... OD on MJ ain't fun......I know.


----------



## Keef

Dog need an apprentice! -- Tell him take these bolts out then come get me ?

Hopper I can't work a steady job and D.D. makes good money but is not gonna be able to nurse much longer !-- I need to make enough money to get her out the hospital !-- Growing cannabis is my last ace in the hole !-- The only skill I got left that might pay the bills !-- Not even sure we can pull it off but I gotta give it my best shot !-- Lots of people can grow good weed !-- I'll be needing something head and shoulders above what's  available to others !-- No sense in giving other local growers an even chance !-- I learned it from NCH ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps, that was a lot of reading to catch up with you chatty kids.

Keef, nice whorled leaf.. reveg?

Kraven, good luck today. Mr rb is doing fine, he didn't get it like i did.. I am still coughing and stupid tired. 

I need an air compressor to blow out the millions of dead thrip i have... I aint smoking that stuff. lol  I tried the canned air? but lol it was a" bittering" agent in it to stop huffing, i guess. can't use that..  Don't tell me how much rat **** i eat, ok?

Love catching up with all of you.

Burnin, were on your side, you do what you need, please stay safe.


----------



## Rosebud

Wilson Pickett, see what i did there?View attachment DSCF4462.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning folks.   That big ole plant is gonna make some poundage if it gets to finish mrcane.   Looks booful!   I have to do some mowing myself this morning. Keef,  good luck with the new cuts.   That twisted girl is cool.   I need to make a trip to the va myself.  Good luck.   It's 70 miles each way for me.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning Rosebud,  try  a vacuum cleaner?  I think an air compressor might be over kill.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- It is a clone from a BPU-X-B.B.  about 3 weeks into bloom so yes a reveg in a way !-- It went thru my Zombie Juice and survived !-- There's a pattern to the sworled leaves and the grow point is not normal !-- It was treated with a mutagenic agent !-- I don't have a microscope but this plant is genetically different than the normal ones !-- I know sworled calyx! -- I can make it happen at will !-- My gut tells me I did this but what "this" is I'm not sure yet !-- It does mean I'm in the goldilocks zone with my juice! 
Treating 500 cuts to find a diamond in the genetic dust !-- Totally worth it !-- I talked lots of trash!-- now I gotta back it up !-- I want some colorful purples and blacks to work on later !--- Cuts from the Medicine Woman pheno of  Nurse Larry has survived the juice too !-- Strange things they be happening in the grow !--My Frankenplant is within reach now !-- --


----------



## Keef

Tee Shirt Jake is camera shy !-- He a good boy !-- Spent his early life tied to a tree !-- Never again ! 

View attachment 20160928_093129.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, i will try that today, I didn't think of that, thank you.


----------



## Keef

My Baby Jo-Jo !-- She got some champion bloodlines !-- Got her as puppy she's  had a good life ! 

View attachment 20160928_093908.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning folks happy hump day.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose this is a pic of my 2 Nurse Larry phenos !-- The stretchy one in the back and the more compact one closer !--We'll be loosing old stretchy back there and keep the one U said looked like the Medicine Woman mother !-- " Nurse Larry --The Medicine Woman Pheno "!--She gonna be around long time ! 

View attachment 20160928_101638.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful Keef. Love me some medicine woman~


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hopper!-- What up ? -- Why don't U swing by and mow my yard today ? -- I don't know the reputation of seed companies! -- I know I got those Bubblicious seed from Nirvana !-- I don't like the way it grow and they shoulda called it " Rotting fruit in a bowl of fuel  oil "-- Not a fan!



Subcool is from FLA. He got busted there and did 5 years. When he got out, he moved to Amsterdam and worked for Nirvana breeding their seeds. He didn't have even 1 good thing to say about Gypsy or their beans.


----------



## umbra

WH if you need anything, NCH and I will help any way we can.


----------



## Keef

Rose ! --U confuse me sometimes !-- 
"Rosa Hybrida " --A whole group of tetraploid roses !--
And U play dumb ! 
I'll never play poker with U !--


----------



## Keef

One day Hopper gonna be in my hood !-- I want to get him in one of those 8 ft. Kayaks with a nice shark or one of them big bull red fish on the line !--- See if he can figure it out before he gets to Mexico !-- It's  not really fishing !-- It's  more like water skiing !-- I would be compelled to film the incident !


----------



## Keef

I'll make sure he got a pistol in the kayak and it would be my guess that before the incident was over the pistol would be empty !-- Is it fishing when U got to shoot the fish ?


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, what are you talking about?


----------



## Keef

Nothing Rose just a paranoid suspicious old pot pharmer --- thinking maybe U knew more about tetras than U would say !

I got 8-10 cuts from Nurse Larry popping roots !-- She 'll be here in her original form if U every want it back !
I also got bout half dozen happy healthy Purple Haze babies !-- I remember --watch for hermies !

Going back in the bag for more GDP-X-B.R. seed !-- I'll have a girl please !


----------



## Keef

What am I talking about ? -- Half the time I don't even know !-- Geez !-- I 'm old- brain damaged and smoked and still smoke much weed !-- I'm supposed to make sense ? -- Umbra might understand !-- Sometimes I see patterns in stuff !-- Hard to explain !-- It's the head injury !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> WH if you need anything, NCH and I will help any way we can.



Thanks Bro,,I really appreciate that. Someday when my Son and Daughter in law move out and My Granddaughter isn't living with us,,I will be giving you a call. I want to grow again REALLY REALLY BAD,,but i will not rush it,,,I love my Granddaughter,,she makes me smile. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Keef, what are you talking about?



He has no idea,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Hopper ! --Took a lot of caps -- Put some hash on top the pipe and lost my mind !


----------



## Keef

Coffee and a pipe of Jack Herer with a chunk of hash on top !-- Just refilled it same way !-- Might say I am tight , sideways -- your choice !--I'm there !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That would be Keef..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1471402401832.jpg


----------



## umbra

rotflmao!!!!

Rose, in your searching about Valentine, did you see it is name for St Valentine who is the patron saint of epilepsy. I also saw a company in Canada that specializes in cbd seeds selling them for $300 a pack. Greedy money grubbers for sure. I hope you get lots of clones and seeds and give them to anybody who needs them, instead of trying to capitalize on sick people.


----------



## Keef

That ain't the half of it !-- I see more and more feminized seed and autos ( spit,spit ) and a smaller selection of regular seed !-- One day !---Maybe no more regular seed soon !-- They gonna lock it down !---They want us to have to buy seed from them each time  at thier price !--Terminator seed be coming next !-- Can't breed them cause they sterile !--$ They don't seem to understand they dealing with a bunch of Outlaws !-- I'm a cloner so it won't affect me as much if I already got what I want ! -- $300 for a pack of seed  could be the new norm !-- Before they get expensive !-- Everyone needs to get competent at cloning !


----------



## giggy

umbra i hate people that try to rip folks like that. i saw some seeds somewhere that was 100.00 each. i saw a listing on selling pollen and it was anywhere from 100.00 to 800.00 a gram. rose is good , she told me she was sending me a few high cbd beans and i got a bunch. haven't had a chance to try any yet but i look forward to it. i know she loves a good sativa and i believe i need to find a good one for my garden as well. keef i was digging for some papers i needed last night and found a package that was supposed to be sent to you and wasn't, i'll take care of it as soon as i can.


----------



## St_Nick

Thas a good looking shih- Tzu  Keef. I picked out Harley when he was 4 weeks old.  I used to stop once a week until I brought him home and would leave him the t-shirt I was wearing that day.  By the time I brought him home at 8 weeks.,  he was already bonded to me.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> umbra i hate people that try to rip folks like that. i saw some seeds somewhere that was 100.00 each. i saw a listing on selling pollen and it was anywhere from 100.00 to 800.00 a gram. rose is good , she told me she was sending me a few high cbd beans and i got a bunch. haven't had a chance to try any yet but i look forward to it. i know she loves a good sativa and i believe i need to find a good one for my garden as well. keef i was digging for some papers i needed last night and found a package that was supposed to be sent to you and wasn't, i'll take care of it as soon as i can.


If you're buying the flavor of the week like tiramisu cookies or wedding cake, then crazy prices are to be expected, but cbd seeds are medicine. And when you start gouging sick people, then you are just like big Pharm. Except they can't control a plant.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Useless dogs!   What's up with those glowing eyes! 

View attachment 20160928_130409-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Brother can't get up cause the dog always be holding him down !

I find a good breeder or 2 --I'll make room for the boys !-- I get variety fever once in awhile but if I could never have anymore seed than I have --I'd be just fine !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy-- I'm glad U remembered what tell package was about  cause I don't !--


----------



## WeedHopper

My Granddaughter just seen your dogs and said "their so cute". I told her one of them is Keef. Lol


----------



## St_Nick

Yarddog,  
I have 2 175 watt flood fixtures that I use for veg.  Works great and it was free. 

View attachment 20160928_152601.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef don't like Bubblicious, but she makes beautiful flowers; I tried to capture her in 3 different stages-- early, mid, & late flowering.  Not too good with the camera yet, but I think you get my gist!  Nothing wrong with some Bubblicious! 

View attachment 20160928_145020-2.jpg


View attachment 20160928_145128-1.jpg


View attachment 20160928_144717.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick that pic give me a seizure !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, that is exactly what i said to a hot shot grower around here, if you think you can make a clone of Harlequin , make 10 and spread them around.. I haven't heard from him yet. lol I know he bought a 300 dollar cloner. ha. I hope he got some clones. Mr rb is going to pop 4 of the Valentine and I will be making some seeds. Should I make them for the OFC?  Or just do preflowers?

DD, those look amazing. amd Keef, adorable dogs!


----------



## Keef

I want a high CBD variety Rose but I just don't know anything about them !-- U teach me stuff ?

Missed one ! 

View attachment 20160928_145020-2-2.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got a nursery full of clones & little girls vegging in the veg closet, blooming flowers in the blooming closet--  feeling like a proud mama!  Thanks Rose!


----------



## Keef

Nick --Ness !- Those seed marked Bub ? --- That's they momma and the dad was Trips a strong BPU-X-B.B. Blueberry! -- No telling what kind of smells and taste might come out them !--I can't find my big bag of seed so what ya'll got might be it !


----------



## Rosebud

I heard from my young friend that they are selling Harlequin on the streets,WHAT i said, yeah, she says, everyone likes it... I said how much, she said 180 an ounce.. that is cheap and I was shocked.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, that is exactly what i said to a hot shot grower around here, if you think you can make a clone of Harlequin , make 10 and spread them around.. I haven't heard from him yet. lol I know he bought a 300 dollar cloner. ha. I hope he got some clones. Mr rb is going to pop 4 of the Valentine and I will be making some seeds. Should I make them for the OFC?  Or just do preflowers?
> 
> DD, those look amazing. amd Keef, adorable dogs!



Whatever works for you. Sharing the medicine is all that counts. From what I have read about that strain, it could be something special.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Brother can't get up cause the dog always be holding him down !
> 
> I find a good breeder or 2 --I'll make room for the boys !-- I get variety fever once in awhile but if I could never have anymore seed than I have --I'd be just fine !--


I was looking at the Archive drop that's coming and they have Poochie Love.


----------



## Keef

Wait a $300 cloner !--
 My heavy 35 gallon 35 spot  aero grow boxes cost me less than $50 each to build !-- My smaller aero cloners  are even cheaper! -- 1 box --one Mars 300 Reflector Series-- One half square yard/meter all the extras --Maybe $225 ?-- It's  not the best not the worst but it'll work !
I plan to devote a portion of the grow to high CBD medicine !-- Profit isn't everything !


----------



## Keef

They got lots of nice stuff Umbra !-- I could spend some money up in there !-- D.D. got to work tommorrow  night !-- Who knows what might happen !-- Those Glazed Cherries --Who had them and might they be available soon ?


----------



## Keef

Those dozen GDP-X-B.R.  I started ? -- A few germed then died ---I took the bad seed out and put new ones in !---
 One Lives !
I'll have a girl please !

Purple Haze and Hoe Berry --5 each are settled into aero ---Fagetaboutit !--I got them !


----------



## umbra

That guy that did the lemon g crosses and you liked Mother Pucker, he did one I like the name of Jersey Fist Pump, lol.


----------



## Kraven

OK wow you guys sure get chatty when o'l Kraven aint around. Still on damn cancer watch, got to go back in three months for another check....I'm getting tired of having my gag reflex filmed and saying heeeeeehaaaaaaawwwww 900 time just to get them to take the camera outa my throat......

Just sat down, ate two brownies that should founder a horse and am vaping a big bowl of HS...lets get right, lets get tight and then let it all hang out....I was worried they were gonna try and strip my cords again since I'm having trouble swallowing at times, and my voice still is weak.....oh joy!!


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, what are they watching for? Do you have Barretts esophagus or something? i hope your ok! Except for the horse floundering. lol


----------



## Kraven

I'm fine, they think I'm gonna get throat cancer, I have growths back on my cords and if I go hoarse again they are gonna strip the cords a second time, if not he want to see me every 90 days....so i said until when, and he said until I'm convinced your not gonna get cancer.....biopsies came back abnormal, not cancerous but both my cords are covered again sooooo dunno whats up....If I have it they are right on top of it and if i do it's not a big thing, if not then i just have to wait them out I guess....getting your throat looked at by passing a camera through your nose is uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## Keef

Kraven !-- Might better take a look at dat storm named Matthew ! -- I hope U don't get it again !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh geez, what a pain both psychologically and physically. Sheesh that is hard.  Good thing you smoke pot..


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Oh geez, what a pain both psychologically and physically. Sheesh that is hard.  Good thing you smoke pot..



Funny, same thing the VA doc told me, said that's probably what has kept me from getting throat cancer.....but then quickly added that he could never consider that medically, it just seems the evidence is in favor of its cancer retarding properties in my personal opinion...he did ask me to vape, said it's just plain better for me to medicate that way. I like him, he is cool, and he makes sense. 

I asked him if his opinion of mmj had ever changed and he said no, he always felt that there healing properties to the herb that were being ignored, he is 60 something now and he said he has seen over his medical career more good from cannabis use than bad.


Me I don't worry, if i get it I will treat it then, but not wasting anytime worrying....life's way too short to be worried about something that you might get / have since in all reality you might or might not get it.....


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAdDdTZuNA8[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDI-pRwEmSE[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, G13, that is most impressive. I have to say I am shocked.


----------



## Kraven

I have seen him before, if he does not medicate he almost cant do anything for himself, unreal that in 2016 we are having this type of debate that goes nowhere about a 6000 year old medication that we just barley 100 years ago just up and decided we were not going to use it anymore?


----------



## Keef

Thanks G -- I knew about cannabis and Parkinson's !-- Saw Sanjay Gupta's special about medical cannabis !- They use it in Isreal !--- Our government denies people effective medicine and call me an Outlaw !-- Something wrong up in here when I have to risk jail for some medicine !-- I don't care if someone burns one after work to unwind --That's  medical too !--     Bastids call me an Outlaw ? --

 Sorry I got a 50 year old grudge !-- I ain't happy about the way I been treated !-- The Reagan years were the worst !-- Mandatory minimums and such !-- The Dare program ?


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll The O.F.C. about to break 30,000 post !---Hard to believe !---- Who woulda ever thunk it ? -- I'm amazed !-- Let the good times roll !


----------



## Keef

One more thing and chatty Keef will shut up !--- This is mostly for my peeps in prohibition states !--- 
If the law ever  comes after us thru MP and the O.F.C. they'll take me down first !---I'm the lightening rod !--- That's  not gonna happen !--  but if it should D.D. or someone will post it !-- That happens--- shut down and switch to the  e-mail back up until we figure it out !-- Everyone should know how to contact 2 others !-- We can pass the word and  stay in touch !---Even if MP is offline !-- It happened for a few days since I been here --- If U don't want anyone to know who U are --U kind on your own !-- We don't tell !-- 
O.K. !-- Safety meeting over !-- Wanna burn one !


----------



## yarddog

Hey guys, I am about to buy a can 50 carbon filter
Can I attach the filter infringe of the hps light tube?
or if I add a smaller additional fan and let the filter scrub and recirculate will that kill off odors from bloom? 
Which way, recirculate or exhaust??


----------



## Keef

Dog --I'm so high --I don't even know what that means !--- I don't got no stinky filters !-- The BPU-X-B.B.  puts out a faint blueberry scent that gets stronger closer to finished! -- Instead of hiding it I'm gonna bring in a strong lemon and maybe that Black Chery Soda !-- Post to have a strong cherry smell !- Maybe a Grape Ape cross !-- The grow room will  smell but not like pot !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, until they warm up those old style ballast are kinda wonky.   I got 3 hippy dawg and 8 blueberry surprise coming along. 

View attachment 20160928_221622.jpg


----------



## Keef

They gonna do U right Nick !-- Especially that blueberry !-- I think U gonna like it !-- I hope U have several girls to choose from might be some variation !-- There's some Blackberry Kush in there -- Purple Citral for some color and Uzbekistan hashplant bring the hammer !-- Then put that on a Super Silver Haze crossed on Blueberry !-- Enough seed and U could find all sorts of tasty things in the one variety !--


----------



## yarddog

Keefe my house smells like weed. Cant have that. Next day shipped a phresh filter. 
Breaking branches in bloom, getting close.....     I have a cabinet full of bpu. Its getting stinky in there.


----------



## Keef

Work it Dog! -- There's a problem we fix it !-- Ain't like U can call the grow room repair man !

My new babies !-- New seed plants and  rooted cuts !-- 

View attachment 20160928_214808.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hate driving at night...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475084554022.jpg


----------



## Keef

That Oregon Lemon sure would help disguise the grow room smell !-- Perhaps I need it !---Just saying !


----------



## burnin1

Good Morning!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope all have a great day.

dog if your running a hood or cool tube. draw through the filter to fan and out through the hood/cool tube to the outside. if it sucks through the filter to the hood/cool tube then to the fan if any air leaks on the hood/cool tube then you could get unfiltered air and still have smell.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> That Oregon Lemon sure would help disguise the grow room smell !-- Perhaps I need it !---Just saying !



had a florida lemon once but it was when i had the bad soil so i never got to enjoy it. oh it was a dna strain.

keef that box has some beans i was supposed to send to dd so she could pop then for you. i know there is some seedsman white widow, and i think you got a night shade and a mazar in it as well.


----------



## giggy

food for thought seedsman freebies are now skunk #1. got a e-mail yesterday.


----------



## bozzo420

I just ordered seeds for next year. 10 Sensi skunk #1 and 10 Sensi super skunk auto's. got 9 free seeds from herbies. Grew the skunk #1 this year. Early girls. They are ready now. And huge colas Wish I had planted all skunks ,So next year I am.  Trying some auto's . I think that is probably the way to go for this old fart.


----------



## bozzo420

If you look at most hybrids have some skunk in them. Why not just go to the full blooded.  got them because they are early girls


----------



## yarddog

i want to try a good skunk.
giggy thanks for the tip about fan placement. good idea. 
getting cool here in the mornings. i had a busy evening in the grow room. i had to take count of whats in veg and what is going to bloom. i had extra clones so the ones that i am just holding on to for now got cut back to just one plant each. i am making plans for a new set in bloom in a few days. i have a few coming down soon, means more room in bloom. i took a dozen blackberry snow lotus clones using jiffy pucks, i did ok in dirt so i am hoping the pucks are going to work well.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all.....pot hangover....gonna light a bowl "hair of the dog" and keep on rolling


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I'm up for sharing.  Got a doob of good stuff myself to do this morning.   Yarddog,  I condition my whole room.  I'm considering a fan and filter setup but it will just recirculate the air inside the room.


----------



## St_Nick

burnin1 said:


> good morning!



awesome!!!!


----------



## Kraven

Feel much better, off to spend the day with Mrs. K....we may go to the country kitchen for lunch...dunno yet


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks.


----------



## Kraven

Morning WH, good to see you.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hopefully everyone is off to a good start this morning


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all! Have fun Kraven,
YD, i ran my fan in-linethru the lights and had it exhaust into the attic... That was ok, until you opened the garage then you could smell it everywhere, so much to mr rb chagrin, we cut a hole in the roof and put the duct out the hole.  It helped.

Here is what i am using outdoors and it works and i have skunk out there..   https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00518E9O4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20   Good luck guy.

Keef, we better not be going anywhere. I need you guys. lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- D.D. musta beat me up while I was asleep !-  Things ain't moving very good !-- I need caps and my pipe !-- UGH !-- I doubt we be going anywhere Rose !--- I wouldn't know how to act in a free world !-- Po-Po say why were U running and I ask well why was U chasing me ?--- I been on the other side of those riot shields !--- U don't want to go to the protest and be bad !---They can find plenty reasons to beat U down!


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> i want to try a good skunk.
> giggy thanks for the tip about fan placement. good idea.
> getting cool here in the mornings. i had a busy evening in the grow room. i had to take count of whats in veg and what is going to bloom. i had extra clones so the ones that i am just holding on to for now got cut back to just one plant each. i am making plans for a new set in bloom in a few days. i have a few coming down soon, means more room in bloom. i took a dozen blackberry snow lotus clones using jiffy pucks, i did ok in dirt so i am hoping the pucks are going to work well.



The Blues is skunk #1. It's a UK elite clone only pheno of SSSC's skunk #1. I also did the UK elite clone only Exodus cut cheese x blues and the cheese is a pheno of skunk #1 as well.


----------



## umbra

I also still have the original skunk #1 from SSSC. They are hard to germ at this point.


----------



## Keef

I need more grow room !-- Might be nice but Skunk gonna stink !-- I can't do stanky weed yet !-- I'm looking at this Black Berry Snow Lotus I got from Kraven trying to figure out what I'm gonna do with that long thin leaf Thang !-- I ain't no dumb sheet !-- That's gonna be tricky !--Still unsexed so we be seeing !-- 

Yea Me !--- Got to break the juice out and do it again !--Over and over and over !--


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> The Blues is skunk #1. It's a UK elite clone only pheno of SSSC's skunk #1. I also did the UK elite clone only Exodus cut cheese x blues and the cheese is a pheno of skunk #1 as well.


ah, i had forgotten that. thanks for reminding me umbra. i had one bean of blues left, and wouldnt you know it, it turned out to be a girl. i will be keeping her on hand for a while.


----------



## Keef

Rose --I misunderstood !--I thought U meant us moving to a free state !-- I ain't leaving MP !-- MP been good to me !-- Look at the page number and ya'll ain't kicked me out yet !-- No !--I'm staying !-- That was more like a plan for the peeps in the prohibition states !-- We have to take different precautions !-- Not like I can grow in  my back yard without going to jail !-- 

Po-Po ain't coming on to MP and hunt us down one at a time  either !
Something happens to one of us we find out what happened !--and where it come from !-- That's  all !


----------



## St_Nick

Chill out dude,  you need a pipefull of Afghan. :48:


----------



## Grower13

Hell...... we're going about this the wrong way......."piles of cash bursting out of the ground"

http://pro.moneymappress.com/NVXMJ39LF/PNVXS9HU/?iris=562642&ad=stpi-30486-alternative&h=true


----------



## Kraven

New country restaurant wasn't as good as it should have been, was disappointed so we stopped by the store to get a few items and then gonna take a nap since I see a storm building...be a nice peaceful afternoon with a good thunderstorm and the cooler temps it brings.


----------



## umbra

I just popped a few more beans, lol. These were part of a trade I made with Thunderfudge from Exotic Genetix. He is a huge Elite Genetics fan and so am I. I ran EG's Twisted Purple OG. I loved it. This strain is in very high demand. I had 5 beans and Thunderfudge wanted them pretty badly. He traded a few other EG's strains he had and a few crosses he did with EG's gear. I popped 5 818 SFV x ult chem '08, 5 ult whitefire, 5 lemon bubba x sour lemon larry, and 5 headband. Also popped 5 headtrip F2, 5 Doug's OG from my buddy Boner.


----------



## Keef

It's  a disease we all have Umbra !---U can't help it !-- I have accepted the fact there will always be some strain I'm chasing !

G-13 ---I had to go look in the back yard to see if there was a pile of cash coming out the ground !-- Nope !
Everybody knows all U have to do is throw a fist full of seed into the dirt and U get rich !-- Just that easy ? --


----------



## St_Nick

My indoor garden may be forced into buying the jeep snow tires.   My  budget $()*$


----------



## Keef

Happens sometimes Nick !-- What's  your other choice?  -- Do without snow tires ?--

Giggy -- I promise to give those seed a good home !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, it's back to being a nurse-- start the new job tonight.  Wish I was more excited.  But, gotta have $ to make $. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Truth! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475173239028.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got caught looking around at seedsman and had to promise not to buy seed while she working tonight !-- If I remember correctly she ain't said nothing about while she sleeping tomorrow  !-- I could but I'm good !--

I think my seed itch will be scratched ! --Giggy sending me some seed and I'm going thru those GDP-xB.R. seed after a girl !-- Got another dozen or so wet !-- I got one seedling but I'll need more to be sure to get a girl !-- I'll have one !-- Umbra U got any old seed that might be too old to germ ? -- I'll give them a shot !-- Something fruity or colorful-- purples or blacks ?---  When U got old seed U just got to be patient and have good technique !-- I kinda like the challenge !-- We all know it's  not like I NEED more varieties !-- I have a disease !


----------



## giggy

keef i'm wanting the skunk as bad as i want the pine, and that skunk seems to lean to the indica side. had some a few years back and it was a all sativa skunk. stuff was bad a$$ and would take you to your knees.


----------



## Keef

U think Nurse Larry clones gonna root for me ?---When they do this ? -- Fagetaboutit ! 

View attachment 20160929_145031.jpg


----------



## Keef

Giggy --I haven't forgotten about that pine !-- U know da young Yard Dog growing something called "The Blue" -- It's  that European cut of a Skunk! -- Dog might still be growing it ? --


----------



## Keef

Giggy I get confused about stuff some time but up the top this page Umbra telling Dog about "The Blue "Dog say he still got "The Blue" --He got his clone groove on too !--- Ya'll better talk !-- Things and stuff happens up in da O.F.C. !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I got caught looking around at seedsman and had to promise not to buy seed while she working tonight !-- If I remember correctly she ain't said nothing about while she sleeping tomorrow  !-- I could but I'm good !--
> 
> I think my seed itch will be scratched ! --Giggy sending me some seed and I'm going thru those GDP-xB.R. seed after a girl !-- Got another dozen or so wet !-- I got one seedling but I'll need more to be sure to get a girl !-- I'll have one !-- Umbra U got any old seed that might be too old to germ ? -- I'll give them a shot !-- Something fruity or colorful-- purples or blacks ?---  When U got old seed U just got to be patient and have good technique !-- I kinda like the challenge !-- We all know it's  not like I NEED more varieties !-- I have a disease !



Ok I have a cure, lol.


----------



## Keef

Once it finally occurred to me that GDP-X- B.R. would give me color I set up a block of those seed starting cubes I use !-- Got a rotation running !-- Start another dozen every 2 weeks until I get me a girl or run out of seed !-- I got one sprout and more seed !-- I get a boy and a girl I might just breed more seed !--Replenish your supply !--- That's the 4th grow area a grower needs if U gonna do any breeding !---


----------



## Keef

That BPU-X-B.B. mutant with the sworled leaves ?--- Every 3rd leaf even on the branches !-- This a new mutation I never heard of !-- Can't wait to see how she smokes !-- Started as a girl and this shouldn't affect sex !--Things is happening back there and I don't want to jinx myself but --- Nevermind !-- 
Prohibition Ends ? -- Shame on'm !--
 Get'm !--Take no prisoners my children !


----------



## Keef

I'm giving myself another headache !-- O.K. here it is -- I take cuts from the same plant and treat them in the same solution at the same time !-- Everything the same !-- They have a different mutation and no longer look the same !-- I just don't know what I've got !-- Then there's  the ----------- !-- U can do all the test U want and use lots of big words and write a big report !-- I just plan to put some in da pipe !-- Pipe don't lie !--
Get my act together so  I get to work on a flashy variety with  outstanding colors and stuff !


----------



## umbra

I did a few others with the blackrose pollen. I bet they all have color.


----------



## Keef

Well let's find out Umbra !-- I'm  feeling  lucky !


----------



## yarddog

morning gang, i took down a girl yesterday, a sativa leaning strain. she hasnt much smell, but she packed the buds on much better than last grow. i have a bpu any day now, and a nice potluck from umbra with about 6 main kola's, it has a week or so, at 9 weeks now.  i need to finish up my drying cabinet. still using closets haha.  
i didnt have any more sprouts from the bpu x mixed seeds.
i will be taking cuts of The Blues girl i have in a few weeks. i want to make a couple good runs with her too. i may be about to break into the threshold of weed independence. i actually have not bought weed in 4 months now, but i have cut it very close several times, harvest to harvest. now i think i will finally be able to build up a reserve. well, i have a couple trucks to work on, lets get this friday started. i feel like playing some Motown this morning...


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  No, Bake for me, got a Dr. appointment this Wed coming up.  I'm all ready to let the Dr. know I smoke.  I just don't know what he will do.  I'm afraid he will tell me to fine another Dr.  I do not want to change Dr's.  I like him.  

Keef if you can not fine your seeds for the BUB-X-BB.  I will send you a clone if everything works out in my grow.

OFC have a nice high Day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. --- 
Go Dog !-- Been a long time waiting for independence !
Ness ---I don't know about telling the doc. !-- Tell him and he may take U off any pain meds and any other control substances !-- Because U smoke cannabis U a drug abuser so they may take U off some meds U need !-- Be careful !


----------



## oldfogey8

keef - that is exactly what i hated about my former doctor. he thought my cannabis use was drug abuse and yet he could not wait to prescribe me stuff he could get point with the pharmaceutical companies for prescribing. he even tried to put me on an anti-depressant for a digestive issue(that also has a bad interaction with a blood thinner i am on that he knew fill well i was on). i need to find a doctor of osteopathy in my area to be my new primary care doc.they supposedly try to heal the whole person not treat just the symptoms...


----------



## Keef

OF --I hid my cannabis use from my pain control doctor for over 7 years !-- Random Drug screen twice a year !-- U come up positive and he will stop all controlled substances !-- I guess I would probably still be on morphine if I hadn't taken the wrong urine for the test !-- Clean pee after 7 years on morphine !-- Uh-Oh !-- Yup!--Hello withdrawals !-- Almost killed me !


----------



## Keef

This is a card came with some seed one time show the cannabinoids and what they do !
OF take note of "bone stimulant "-- 
Anyway hope it helps someone ! 

View attachment 20160930_080756.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

yep that's what the pain Doctor told me .no pain meds if on pot. period. Federal rules.


----------



## oldfogey8

just looked up osteopathy. i knew osteoporosis was a disease that thins bones but doctors of osteopathy:

Osteopathic physicians focus on prevention, tuning into how a patient's lifestyle and environment can impact their wellbeing. DOs strive to help you be truly healthy in mind, body and spirit -- not just free of symptoms.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo !-- When does deer season open up there ?

Ya'll Bozzo's "deer stand" More like a suite !-- I think he got an elevator , power , television ,central air and heat !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,

Nes, good luck, i hope the doctor takes it ok.

Keef, great roots on NL.. love her

OF, I love an OD, they can manipulate your spine, although usually rougher than DC's. I took my son to er one time and a DO came in, i said, awesome, you can adjust his neck...he seemed surprised and pleased.. He did it.. 

OF, i forgot to tell you that what I have been told about cold temps is this... they stop growing under 46 degrees F, BUT if it warms up in the day time they will start growing again.  TCBUD, in her journal talkes about how they can take frost but not freezing.  She has been doing this a long time, I think she is in the mountains of Northern Cali, with a first date of frost in Sept.. wow.. mine is Oct 20, do you know what yours is?

My grow is still sucking, going to do a wash with Trader Joes Vegtable wash to remove the thrip corpses, at harvest. Mr rb starting his grow this week.


----------



## bozzo420

my plants in the greenhouse have froze and thawed and grew some more. no  frost there, but they were crispy in the morning and growing in the afternoon.
keef, I don't hunt the tree house till it's to bad weather wise to hunt outside. I have a fine ground blind. I'll  be out there tomorrow night. 1st of October here . Friend got a bear last week. Can't leave your bird feeder out here. They will be gone .


----------



## Keef

Don't get high and fall asleep like U did that one time Bozzo !--U had some game cameras out looking for a trophy?


----------



## Keef

Hey Bozzo I'm pretty lit up this morning so I'm gonna tell U a secret !-- I sent a ringer to the farm to keep up with Sunbaked  and the boys !--

Budica?  --
That was D.D. !- She say there is just too much profanity for mixed company over there !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Keef, that is a pretty cool chart, i wonder how they know that?  Had no idea it layed down bone, CBD???? is that true??? that would be amazing too.  Did you guys see the parkinson video burnin posted, that blew me away.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I did a few others with the blackrose pollen. I bet they all have color.



Umbra  you always have some kind of amazing sounding creations  I hope that one day I can be like you and create some amazing stuff  and have fun doing it  I think I'm going to start out with my headband cross raspberry Kush mail  let's just say he is very stinky just finished collecting a whole bunch of pollen from him just not quite sure what I'm going to cross him with yet


----------



## Keef

What up Rose !- I didn't know if anyone would be interested in the chart !-- Let me post the other side !


----------



## Keef

Other side of the card !--Hope U can read it ! 

View attachment 20160930_103659.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

It seems almost too good to be true.  But it does do a bunch, my 80 year old pot doctor said "cannabis wants to produce homeostasis, that is all".  I guess having enough bone, lower blood sugar, no seizures, no parkinson's, no crohns, no IBS, no migraines, no etc etc is producing homeostasis.

Wow, coming to terms with my lousy grow, thinking about all the valentine and harley tsu seeds i will make... woo hoo.


----------



## Keef

Bud -- Hang out awhile !-- There's some fine genetics floating around the O.F.C. !-- Some of them like to travel !--Who knows ? -- 
I'm like a child on Christmas eve waiting on some seed from Giggy and Umbra !-- 

It is good to be Keef !

U saw the roots Rose !-- I got Nurse Larry !-- Bubba's Momma is slow to show sex !-- She packing leaves together like a girl but no pistols yet !

Ness -- I still got pollen from Trips if I want some more seed I can just breed them !-- I hope U get your clone skills working !--

I lost the Tranquil Elephantizer! -- She just couldn't recover from the bug damage !-- Fortunately I breed her to Trips before she died !-- I got a BPU-X-B.B. dad on a T.E. mom !-- So in a way she still here !-- I got one to be sexed soon !


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog !-- U need to design a power plant for trucks  like they got on that Abrams Tank !-- They can remove and replace  the power plant unit on a tank in an hour !-- Don't matter what's  wrong just switch out the entire power unit !


----------



## yarddog

keef i do jobs that quote 40 hours. its amazing the amount of work and labor it takes just to get to some of these parts. dont mess around and forget something. it may take you three hours to get back down to the part.
bummer about the T.E. yooper had something like it, was it straight T.E. or a cross?


----------



## Budlight

Thanks keef  I plan to be around here for a long long time I'm always learning something new the people are amazing and the humour keeps a smile on my face all day long great place to be


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep and Keef is damn sure full of sh,,,,,i mean humor.  :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

Weedhopper  some of the stuff you come up with has me literally rolling on the ground


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Where's  my pipe?  -- I got smoking to do !-- Might need to break out the parka and crank the heat up tonight !-- It's  gonna be a bone chilling 76 degrees for a low !-- Maybe I should wrap my pipes to keep them from freezing ?


----------



## umbra

99 yesterday afternoon, 61 this morning. Jumped in the pool, it was a freezing 74. We might get rain in a couple of days and break the heat spell.


----------



## yarddog

upper 80's here for a week or more. mid 50's low 60 at night.


----------



## Keef

It warms back up next week ! -- Working on a pipe of Keif !-- Shouldn't have taught me how to shake hash !-- I get a new skill I put it to work !-- Speaking of which !-- 6 gallons of blueberry wine is getting right !-- I need to go to the grocery and get 10 or 15 pounds of frozen blackberries !-- Time to start some Blackberry wine !

Giggy ---Yoop did have a Tranquil Elephantizer! ---I sent him the seed !


----------



## Keef

Dog I twisted a few wrenches in my life !-- Switched out a couple engines -- Starter -- Water pump --alternator-- belts and stuff !-- Can't work on computer stuff or timing --It confuses me !-- I grew up next door to a mechanics shop and daddy had a metal fab shop !--
My little brother and the neighbor kid build a couple pretty fast cars !-- They put a Chevy 327 into a junkie looking car !-- That engine had been bored and blueprinted --polished intake and exhaust ports -- Them big old Holley carbs they used to have !-- The car was very fast for the day !


----------



## Kraven

Been on the river all day catching Bass, hope are all you fine folks doing this evening?


----------



## Keef

Kraven I don't even know if this is legal but U hook a mouse  thru the skin on it's back no weight and chunk him up where U know a hog must be laid up and let that mouse swim around a bit !-- Big bass can't help himself --He got to have that mouse !


----------



## giggy

evening folks, was gonna stay a bit but i hear honey do's. did think about telling her to stuff a sock in it but i do sleep every once in awhile. peace


----------



## Kraven

One step ahead of you, they like baby ducklings just as well.


----------



## Keef

Growing up we went a couple times a year to put fish in the freezer !-- The fish I ate growing up was catfish - Crappie and striped bass !-- I perfer trot line and tight lining for catfish !-- After I grew up a  fishing trip was to go set out lines then come back and set up camp !-- A couple joints and some tall tales around the fire !-- Maybe have some  supper !-- Then hop in the boat and go check the lines !---Catch more trot lining at night !--- !-- Sometimes we would wait until we checked the lines and have fried fish for supper !-- Every couple hours U go check the lines and rebait !-- Anyone who doesn't know what a trot line is -- It is a line stretched between two strong point like a tree !-- A baited hook is placed about every 3 feet !-- So to run the lines U start on one end remaining and removing the fish that were caught !-- It's exciting to catch a big one but anything over about 20 pounds are just too fatty and nasty to eat so the big ones and the little ones get released !--- I don't care who U are when U buy 36 dozen minnows for bait U plan some serious fishing !
After One 3 day fishing trip once we had to filet 500 pounds of catfish, striped bass and some Crappie! -- Daddy still catches some huge catfish when he gets the urge !--Momma's People were river people and they taught him how to catch trophy catfish! -- Giggy knows the Trinity River !-- For sport we fished for alligator gar !-- Need a big salt water pole for those giants !-- They pull the boat all up and down the river !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Really? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475275491079.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Truth! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475275720141.jpg


----------



## pcduck

Dirty Dianna, I guess some people will believe anything as long as it is on the Internet. 

That is the smallest 8th I have ever seen.lol


----------



## Keef

That ain't even a whole pipe !-- 1/8 ? -- Maybe he means an 1/8th of a gram !-- I'd OD for sure !


----------



## Keef

Moved Bubba's Momma back to veg !- Be cutting on her soon ! --Moved the problem child --the BlackBerry Snow Lotus to bloom to be sexed !-- Master Kush cuts rooted !-- I got one more problem child to deal with !
That BPU-X-B.B. crossed on the dam T.E.  to be sexed !-- Have to take some Bubblicious down in a few days !-- The grow is coming together nicely !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Been busy all day.  Keef, thank you for telling me about what Dr's will do if I tell him that I smoke.  I'm going in for knee replacement the end of Nov. if everything works out O:K and I sure know I will need pain med's.  I'm reading up on cloning and I know I will be asking ?'s to you peeps when the time comes.  Learning every day about growing.  Right, now, the bud's on my AI are small and it will be Oct. tomorrow.  Hoping for a good turn out.

Rose, I am not going to tell the Dr. I smoke.  After what keef and bozzo said I'm keeping it to myself.  I just hope it does not turn up in my urine if he test me.  The smoke I got now is low in THC and I stop smoking a week ago.  I'm drinking lots of tea.  I don't know if that will help or not.  I'm thinking about changing my appointment day.  I think that will be best.  I sure do not want to test positive.  Yes, Rose that Parkinson video was amazing.  Why can't this world see that mj is good for you.

Kraven hope you had a good day fishing, it is always fun and peaceful.  And, that is a beautiful Sun Set.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ness !-- Plenty ways to clone U can do it-- We can  teach U !-- 

D.D. said I was a chatty Kathy today !-- I'm pretty much a hermit and interact with as few people as possible !-- I don't get around that we'll so there's  a lot I can't do !-- My life is pretty much growing weed --Staying high and hanging with U guys !-- O.K. I make a little wine too !-- I spend a lot of time sitting in my easy chair watching listening to music and working my pipe !-- So that's  why I post alot !-- It's not like there's  anyone around here to go share a joint with !-- They can't know the Keef U guys know !-- I'm really glad that there is a place like this where I don't have to pretend !-- Thanks MP and the O.F.C. for putting up with me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

pcduck said:


> Dirty Dianna, I guess some people will believe anything as long as it is on the Internet.
> 
> That is the smallest 8th I have ever seen.lol



Sure don't think that tiny bit could kill anyone!  And, you are so right about people believing everything they read on the internet. I recently had to reassure my sister that "yes, we do vote for president even if we are at war & that Obama is not going to declare war just so he can remain president!"  Crazy!


----------



## Budlight

Holly s,,, keef I feel like  you were spying on me and just told everybody What I do in a day  


hope everyone is having a good night


----------



## Keef

Old man nightmares so I'm up !-- Pack a pipe and get my heating pack on my neck !-- Hope it's  not a all-nighter !---So here we are !---  What did I do with that pipe ?


----------



## Keef

Bud !-- So U looking for something unique that no one else has ? -- I know U planning on getting that Pink Kush in the spring !-- Any regular plant U breed to it will produce seed !-- These terminator seed will grow a plant but that plant will be a sterile triploid !-- It won't make seed !-- They say that is the rule but sometimes mother nature steps in and by sacrificing that 3rd strand of DNA a triploid can produce fertile seed rarely !
Anyway --Round U up some males !-- Breed every male U can get to the Pink Kush !-- There will be something unique among those seed U just got to go thru them and find it !-- Long as U can clone a triploid will grow for U long as U keep cloning !-- It will be a plant no one can buy or breed !-- U want to get kinky get a  sexploid --( 6n )-- Billy not gonna sell U a 6n male only a female !-- By breeding a normal male to a 6n female will result in the offspring being tetraploid !-- U get half your genetics from the mom and half from dad !-- It gets tricky breeding polyploids !-- If U breed a 2n plant to a 4n tetra the offspring will received half of mom's DNA and half of dad's -- The tetra has 4 strands so the off spring gets 2 from that parent !-- If the other parent is a normal diploid with 2 strands !-- So the offspring ends up with 3 strands !-- They are sterile  because 3 can not be divided evenly !-- A plant with an odd number strands will be sterile !-- Triploids if they get pollenated will produce seed nubs !-- Harder to remove than regular seed !-- The next chance is 5n -- That means breeding a 6n plant to a 4n plant !! --Works out right and U got true sensimillia !-- Nothing in nature can fertilize it !-- Fields and fields of feminized 5n plants and not a single seed even if your field is Bombed wit a pollen  bomb !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef I'm not going  to lie I'm starting to get obsessed with the Hexaploids  everything about them   I won't stop till I got my hands on one everything about them is amazing  and not very many people know about them  which is a bonus


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- What U doing up this time of night !-- Be careful this stuff can obsess U !-- I think I would take Billy's THC levels with a grain. Of salt !-- If U feel U really want to do this be prepared for the long haul !-- It could take dozens of attempts and there's  no guarantee !-- It all has to start with making or getting a 4n  tetra !-- Genetic doubling from 2 strands to 4 !-- If U serious and got enough plants to take cuts every couple weeks !-- U will read all sorts of things about polyploids !-- Fact is there isn't enough info to know much about it at all !-- You'll  need several varieties to work with! -- PM me an address and I'll see if I can't get U some of the seed we grow !-- If U got your clone groove on and have tested inclination to give this genetic doubling a try !-- I can send U a small bottle of my premixed Zombie Juice and instructions !

Now U do  know I ain't gonna put my real address or name on the label !--- Anyway all I would ask is an original cut if U are successful !--I will also assume that the name and address I send it to U as long as it will be received by U !--  Even if it is someone else address !-


----------



## DirtyDiana

It is way too early for me to be up!  Had some Chai tea & a few tokes--  maybe it's not so bad....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475276243817.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

So glad Keef tells you guys all about his mad scientist genetic alteration experiments, cause it makes my head hurt!  He kinda loses me when he starts talking about all those 2n, 4n, 5n, etc. thingys.  I just want to get high by the beach.......


----------



## umbra

Good morning guys and gals. I managed to survive the birthday celebration and the waitress didn't spill food all over my son, like the last time we went out with my sister. Been feeling very frustrated about the grow. While many things have come together, I feel as if I am at a plateau and there is a huge gap from where I am at, to where I want to be. Start the new job Monday and I'm a bit nervous. It all builds up. Keef, I'm a bit of a hermit as well and it can be challenging to socialize with many people. Whether it is because of my epilepsy or because of how the people who knew about my epilepsy treated me, I am very cautious about people. If you think that truthful info about cannabis is a bit hard to come by sometimes, it is much worse when it comes to accurate info about epilepsy, lol. The truly mean things that people have said and done to me, will never go away. I know I tend to push people away, and that can be the hardest thing I have tried to change about myself. At 59, I've had epilepsy for 55 years. And cannabis helps treat it, but it is not a cure.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

October is here!  I wonder what it will bring. 

Kraven, i sure liked your pic on the river.. so pretty, glad you can do that.

Keef, it is nice to have your  peeps, always ready to smoke with ya.. this is a good place.

Good morning Umbra, i see you there.. hope your day is going to be awesome.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy saturday. bringing home the service truck again. sooner or later i'll have a decent shop and new grow room. got a hour to go then home. peace


----------



## umbra

ready to flip 4 weeks veg from clone 

View attachment IMG_0667.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, nice umbra, 4 weeks veg? how tall are they?


----------



## Budlight

Keef you are the man you really just made my day I am so excited to get this project on the go  I have nothing but time on my hands I cannot wait to see what we can come up with  I guarantee you man we are going to come up with something great 




Keef said:


> What up Bud ? -- What U doing up this time of night !-- Be careful this stuff can obsess U !-- I think I would take Billy's THC levels with a grain. Of salt !-- If U feel U really want to do this be prepared for the long haul !-- It could take dozens of attempts and there's  no guarantee !-- It all has to start with making or getting a 4n  tetra !-- Genetic doubling from 2 strands to 4 !-- If U serious and got enough plants to take cuts every couple weeks !-- U will read all sorts of things about polyploids !-- Fact is there isn't enough info to know much about it at all !-- You'll  need several varieties to work with! -- PM me an address and I'll see if I can't get U some of the seed we grow !-- If U got your clone groove on and have tested inclination to give this genetic doubling a try !-- I can send U a small bottle of my premixed Zombie Juice and instructions !
> 
> Now U do  know I ain't gonna put my real address or name on the label !--- Anyway all I would ask is an original cut if U are successful !--I will also assume that the name and address I send it to U as long as it will be received by U !--  Even if it is someone else address !-


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hope you're all off to a great start




 Wow Umbra your room looks amazing great job my friend I can't wait to see the finishing results you are always doing something mind blowing


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Wow, nice umbra, 4 weeks veg? how tall are they?


 a little over 2 ft. actually had to kill a dozen or so plants because they just wouldn't fit into the space. While I reduced the number of lights from 8 to 6, I increased the foot print and the PAR ( the amount of usable light ) substantially. I put a couple of sick plants in there to veg and they are monsters.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just beautiful Umbra!  I hate when you have to kill a plant, but sometimes it's necessary.  They ate the perfect size for going to flower.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Again !-

Bud -- If U don't have the patience of an elephant this genetic doubling is not for U !-- U could have perfect technique and still never be successful !--- If your clone skills aren 't up to par then you'll fail !-- This is not a formula and if U follow it exactly U will succeed! -- This is more like fishing !

Umbra !-- Sorry about the ignorance !-- It is a medical condition and if U seized in front of me you'd be just fine !-- What causes it is a mystery! -- Others may not understand but to U got a Muse ? -- Recover from the seizure and see things different ?-- Will a strobe set of a crisis ?-- Do U have a trigger !


----------



## umbra

LED lights require new thinking about the way we measure light for use by plants. The typical rating most growers are familiar with is the lumen. The definition of the lumen is the total light produced within the range of the human visual response. It tells us nothing about the distribution of that light energy over the spectrum, and most importantly, it doesnt tell us how much is useful for plants.

The problem with lumens is especially pronounced when measuring light at the far ends of the human visual response curve. Consider three lampsred, green and blueeach emitting the same number of watts of optical energy. The red and blue lamps would have much lower lumen ratings compared to the green lamp, simply because the human visual response is very low at red and blue, and highest at green. Thats why a high lumen rating does not necessarily make a lamp better suited to growing plants.

Similarly, light meters that measure in lux tell us very little about a lamps plant-growing power. The light sensors in lux meters have their own spectral response curves which may over- or under-measure light at various colors. This is why lux meters usually have different settings for sunlight, fluorescent and incandescent lamps. Again, because lux meters are meant for measuring the amount of light usable by humans, they dont tell us anything about how plants will respond.

Plant biologists define light in the 400nm to 700nm spectral region as photosynthetically available radiation, or PAR. The unit for measuring PAR, micro-mols per second (&#956;mol/s), indicates how many photons in this spectral range fall on the plant each second. Inexpensive PAR meters use sensors that respond over the entire 400-700nm spectrum, and have their own sensitivity curves that require different calibration for sunlight, fluorescent and HID lighting.

All these systems are too broadly responsive to measure an LEDs narrow emission spectrum. They make HID light seem brighter by over-measuring yellow-green light, and make LED light seem dimmer by under-measuring red and blue light.
To properly measure the amount of energy present for photosynthesis we must use a spectroradiometer. This instrument measures energy in watts at each specific wavelength over a range of wavelengths. A spectroradiometer can provide a direct comparison of each lamps ability to produce light that plants can use for photosynthesis. Spectroradiometers are expensive instruments, not usually found outside laboratories. (A more common instrument called a spectrometer can show relative light output over a spectral range, but does not measure energy in watts.)

Manufacturers should publish spectroradiometric data showing the energy per wavelength produced by their lamps. This data will allow growers to accurately compare different lighting technologieswhether HPS vs. LED or different LED horticultural lightsand know how much usable light their plants will receive from each system.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--Again !-
> 
> Bud -- If U don't have the patience of an elephant this genetic doubling is not for U !-- U could have perfect technique and still never be successful !--- If your clone skills aren 't up to par then you'll fail !-- This is not a formula and if U follow it exactly U will succeed! -- This is more like fishing !
> 
> Umbra !-- Sorry about the ignorance !-- It is a medical condition and if U seized in front of me you'd be just fine !-- What causes it is a mystery! -- Others may not understand but to U got a Muse ? -- Recover from the seizure and see things different ?-- Will a strobe set of a crisis ?-- Do U have a trigger !



Yes red strobes do it for me. Certain frequency though. When I lay down and go to sleep I will feel it coming on sometimes. Not sure if it is the brain activity on overload. My son and I talked about my epilepsy for the first time after we moved to Cali. After I explain what my seizure were like, he told me that he has seen me having a seizure while was sleeping and thought I was cold. He described as my shivering for about 1 minute or so, but it was warm and clearly I was not cold. Mostly what people see is me staring off into space for 30 seconds or so. That is what they see, what I see is I loose color and peripheral vision for 15 seconds or so and then it comes back.


----------



## umbra

Single-ended (SE) high-pressure sodium (HPS) bulbs screw in like standard light bulbs, but into a slightly wider socket called a Mogul base. The glass bulb has an elongated shape that is wide enough to accommodate its inner components. Inside the bulb an opaque inner tube contains the part that creates light, called the arc tube. The arc tube connects to the base of the bulb with a metal &#8220;frame wire&#8221; holding it up by each end.

Double-ended (DE) HPS bulbs connect to the fixture on each end much like fluorescent tube bulbs. In this case, the inner, light-generating tube is supported by two small wires on each end of it, and lacks a frame wire that crosses in front of the arc tube. Without any of the metallic structure SE bulbs need to support the arc tube within the bulb, DE bulbs are significantly thinner than SE bulbs.

Exposing the arc tube to the bulb without any metal framing in the way increases light delivery to the canopy of your plants. The symmetry of DE bulbs allows you to create an even spread of light much easier than is possible with SE bulbs. Not only does the lack of wire frame improve on its light delivery and reflectance, the thinner bulb also improves its optical properties.Just going by the &#8220;life hours&#8221; listed on the packaging of the bulb or the website listing it will have you believe SE bulbs last the same or longer than DE bulbs. In reality, DE bulbs have the longest operating lives. &#8220;Life hours&#8221; for a bulb refers to simply how many hours the bulb will last before failing to turn on. Long before a bulb fails to turn on its efficiency and spectrum degrade significantly. Growers recommend changing SE bulbs every 6,000 hours, anything past that and they won&#8217;t deliver the right amount of light. DE bulbs, on the other hand, retain 90% of their efficiency after 10,000 hours of usage.

DE bulbs have a catch though. While SE bulbs are under vacuum, DE bulbs are full of nitrogen gas. The nitrogen atmosphere allows the bulb to operate at a higher temperature, which increases its efficiency. The downside of a gas-filled bulb is that the gas conducts heat from the outside of the bulb to the arc tube. Any air blowing directly on the bulb induces a temperature change in the arc tube, causing a loss in efficiency. Therefore, DE bulbs do not tolerate air blowing directly on them like in active cooling setups (aka &#8220;cool tubes&#8221; in which the SE bulb sits inside of a tube with a fan housed in the luminaire or lamp hood). Commercially available DE luminaires efficiently conduct heat up and away from the lamp; it&#8217;s the indoor grower&#8217;s job to remove that heat with either an exhaust fan near the ceiling, or an AC unit for the whole room.


----------



## Keef

Umbra it could be much worse !-- I know during brain surgery we could cause seizure with probes !-- 
U don't have to take phenobarbital do U ?-- I could stop those seizure myself but who wants a lobotomy !
I think within the next year or so Umbra gonna find his niche in the cannabis world !

Rose -- When I say something about my people ? -- That includes U ! -- 30,000 post and 1,500 pages -- What would be my motivation to leave MP ?--- I think at this point if I leave MP it will be because I got kicked out!


----------



## Keef

I'm amazed at how far LEDS have come since my first one !-- I know there are better lights but with the heat and power usage they are my only option !--They work O.K. but with the power savings I can grow more without using my power meter as a fan !--


----------



## umbra

With my lighting upgrade, I had 8 single ended 1Kw HPS. Now I have 4 air cooled, double ended bulbs and 2 single ended 1 Kw HPS. The air cooled hoods are unusual in that the air is drawn away above the bulb as convection allows the heat to rise above the reflective area of the hood. In this space is the air chamber. There is a glass enclosure, I would think that it serves no real purpose other than to loose about 4% due to absorption and reflection. Now, it is bright enough that protective eyewear is required.


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir, when my lights are running you have to have grow gear on eyes....not even squinting helps. I got my method 7's before I lit them the first time.


----------



## Budlight

Keef I  have tons of patients and nothing but time and The drive to learn I'm glad you're letting me be a part of helping to create a  zombie nation


----------



## Keef

I'm not that far advanced in the grow !-- In our house the master bedroom is in the backside of the house --
There's  a bathroom and walk in closet !-- I started in the walk in closet --Then I needed a nursery/clone station so we don't use the shower much since we have another !-- Put a couple board across the tub to hold my boxes and a shower curtain rod to hold the lights !-- And I got my bloom box in another closet !-- The plan is to move out the master bedroom and into the spare room! -- Then I could use the whole back side of the house as a grow !-- Things don't always go according to a plan !-- The way it should work is I take root cuttings-- Stick them in the nursery when rooted I move them to a veg. Box -- If all goes well when it is time to harvest another group is ready !-- Right now I'm just stuffing another plant into my bloom box as soon. As I take one down !-- Oh! --If I want to do any breeding another grow space would be nice !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got a question about light !-- It's the same sun outside from seed start to harvest !-- Make me understand why people use different lights for veg. and bloom ?-- Another thing !-- Why would someone put more light on a plant that it can use ?-- These aren 't silly questions !--I'm just puzzled !


----------



## Kraven

Due to the tilt of the earths axis spring sun has far greater blue/ purple saturation than reds and UV, as the earth tilts it changes the aspect of the refraction and the late summer / fall sun tends to have much greater saturation of the red and UV and far less of the blues /purples. As far as usable light, once again that needs to be measured in PAR values. Brightness (lumens) simply is a measurement of intensity to our eyes.....Umbra just covered the whole usable light discussion.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, because there is no substitute for the  sun.


----------



## yarddog

I can tell the sufferance in light colour. I am outside now, in the fall the light in the evenings has a yellow look to it
I have had a great day ofc.  I have a chicken on the smoker and I have been drinking draft beer and smoking weed at my leasure. I saw a tractor parade today. That's how we do it down south, 50 antique and modern tractors coming down the road.  
I installed my new 550 cfm phresh carbon filter today
And I found time to take a street bike out for a few hours riding. I am enjoying the last bit of summer, you can feel the weakness of the sunlight on my skin.  Winter is building
    Wont be long and it will be cold.   I will get fat and lazy over the winter.    Lol


----------



## Keef

I understand what you're saying Kraven !-- My Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series have red blue white and I think another color !--- There's  a switch on the side to turn on either Veg. or bloom or both !-- If I tune off either one I drop the light from 300 watts to 150 as it shuts off the reddish and blue chips off in veg and the other colors off in bloom with the other switch !-- 150 watts is not enough in bloom !-- I run both switches on to get the whole 300 watts from fresh cut to harvest !-- It may not be the best but I can still do this 

View attachment 20160925_093157.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

very nicely explained umbra. thanks. i would really like it if grow light manufacturers would publish spectroradiometric data. i grow with wimpy t5's but there seems to be so many manufacturers with so many different degree kelvin specs. i am sure when i up my game someday and start using some real light to flower, i will be trying to figure out what is going to be the best for my plants...


----------



## Kraven

I think that a more "complete" spectrum is beneficial, running both is a plus in my book.


----------



## yarddog

I may add some light to my bloom cabinet on the winter when I can get away with more generated heat. I have those magnetic ballast, 175,250, and 400 watt. I was thinking of adding the 175 MH bulb with 4k.


----------



## Keef

I have run 6 Mars Hydro lights in a walk in closet with 3 in the attached bathroom,  no exhaust ( there is an AC vent )--  and kept my Temps in the 80s-- Recently added a window unit to the bathroom window we running temps in the mid 70's with a RH hovering around 40% !-- I said I didn't have any air filters but the window unit does have foam filter and exhaust into the wind !--I get that bedroom bloom fired up I'll put a window unit in that bedroom window !---Drop some temps at night and grow some colorful weed !


----------



## yarddog

Keefe I didn't realize my home smelled like weed. A friend of mine came over and looked like he had been slapped by the ganja. Luckily I had a little weed in the counter and he thought that was the smell. Turns out my house reeked of weed and I was used to it so I didn't relize it.


----------



## Keef

Dog !-- The Blue --aka --Skunk !--Bet U do got a problem !-- D.D. off to work !-- Ya'll gonna entertain me tonight or do I have ever to entertain myself !--- I got some stuff that don't stink --We'll see what we can do !


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> So glad Keef tells you guys all about his mad scientist genetic alteration experiments, cause it makes my head hurt!  He kinda loses me when he starts talking about all those 2n, 4n, 5n, etc. thingys.  I just want to get high by the beach.......



I feel your pain,,and i dont live with him.


----------



## Keef

Hopper U gonna be growing one when U get back at it !-- Lots of people have tried this and most have failed !--- There is a very good chance I might treat some more this evening !-- U gotta understand I gotta do this and although most have failed --- They wasn't Keef !
U can lay this at the feet of NCH and his $35,000 Lemon Trees clone  !-- If there are going to be transactions like that --- I know which side of the equation I want to be on !--- I can't breed something like that !-- U want a niche in the green wave U better get crazy as me !-- If I treat 1,000 clones to get one legend !--- I'm down !-- I can do that !--


----------



## Keef

U do know I got about 2 dozen fresh cuts BPU-X-B.B. ---The lab is set up and we bout to make another attempt at the Frankenplant !-- Learned a new trick since last time !--- I got HIGH hopes !


----------



## Keef

Turned about to be about a dozen cuts but they in the juice !-- Rolling those genetic dice again !-- I only have to win once !-- Might be easier to keep up with how many times I done this if I just counted the attempts by the dozen !-- The sworled leaf mutant keeps doing what it does !-- Deep down in my heart I want to make the new U.B.C Chemo !-- 35 years and they still don't know who made it !-- I succeed ? -- Everybody and they momma gonna know I made it !--


----------



## WeedHopper

See DD,,,now i have a headache.  Lol
And there aint no fking weed i would pay  35000 for. Lemon tree ,,,,Thats freaking nuts. I gotta diamond tree i will sale you real cheap.


----------



## Keef

Hopper U know about that O.C.D. -- That's  Obsessive Compulsive Behavior - well I got some of that with the head injury !--- The other thing the head injury gave me was part of what they call -- Idiot Savant !-- Some idiot savants can see music in color --others develop skills they shouldn't have and we're never taught  such as becoming a world class painter or musician !-- I just got a little of each !-- I can picture in my mind what I'm doing to the cells in these treated plants !-- Knowing what U want to happen and bending the plant to your will is kinda hard !-- Plants never met no body like me before !---


----------



## WeedHopper

You doing shrooms Bro? Lol


----------



## Keef

Not tonight Hopper !-- As a young man the tech thief I worked for used to take me to trade shows !!- He would say while I distract him figure out how it works and we'll start building them back at the shop !-- I was good at it !-- After my head injury to distract from my pain I built stuff in my mind !--  Started with tearing down a lawnmower engine in my mind and putting it back together step by step !-- 
When I stumbled across this tetra stuff it sounded way over my head !-- Then one night my Muse came to me !- I saw the cell --all the components and what they do !-- When a cell divides the DNA unravels and parts and pieces of the new cell begin to duplicates them selves !-- There is then a curtain that begins to develop between the cells where they will divide and will eventually become the new cell wall !--- What I'm trying to do is stop that curtain from becoming a cell wall !-- Then we have the fabled tetra with 2 sets of everything in the same cell !-- Stopping that division is all I'm trying to do !-- That doubled cell will reproduce cells with double stuff just like the mother cell !-- It's Harder than it seems !


----------



## Keef

12 more candidates from BPU-X-B.B. are outta the juice and in aero !-- I'm getting freaky this time !-- These cuts are from a clone that survived the juice! -- Looks normal but who knows ?---No telling what will grow from these clones !-- I got HIGH hopes for that sworled mutant but I got 3 more sets of treated plants still rooting ! -- If the odds are 1 in a thousand of a success!-- I'm bout due !


----------



## Keef

I had to take the drivers license test twice when I was old enough !-- U got to be careful who teaches U to drive !--- Unk told me ---Don't use your turn signals !--- Ain't  no body's business where U going anyway !


----------



## Keef

Where's  the night shift ? -- Jerking Leg Syndrome got me ---On the run !-- Legs wouldn't let me sleep so here we are !


----------



## ness

Morning Keef, I can't sleep either, bad dreams.  What time you got.


----------



## ness

Been having beautiful weather these past few days.  Hoping it will not hurt the AI's.  I need my smoke.


----------



## ness

It's is 1:50 here.  And, I'm getting ready to watch a movie on You Tube.  I have hughes dish for internet, and I use all my day time gigabytes.  I only get 10.  Then when 2:00-8:00 come along I get 50 gigabytes.  Should be the other way around.  I like my movies.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- I got company !-- Hope U find a good movie !-- I took something to help the leg jerky so I'm holding get my own !-- I think I'm an hour behind U it's 1:10 here !-- Sitting I the dark watching Sting from the Police in concert !-- We have cable and D.D. got a big package with lots of channels !-- I keep up with the news and weather but mostly I have some music on! --- I'm working on cup of hot chocolate and a bowl !-- I be alright !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hate being sleepy at work!


----------



## yarddog

What up ofc?   Got down to 50 last night.  Once the ac can be off for the winter I can start using the bubble clomer. I may like this jiffy peat stuff enough to just keep using that.    
A little foggy this morn. Think I will hold off on beer for a few days.    Lol.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Ugh ! --Feel like I been beat with the ugly stick ! -- Long night !-- I'm loading up on caps and smoke some medicine !-- I'm not a very nice person some mornings !-- I wake up -- I usually want to fight !-- Not a morning person !
This BPU-X-B.B.  even after only a couple weeks in a jar is nice !-- I'm gonna be alright !


----------



## Keef

Once Umbra told me --Keef no one cares about tetras !-- Well I buried that tetra thread I started in the breeding section and won't be long till the views will overtake the dam instructions !-- Someone is interested in my freaks !

D.D. gonna do just fine at her new job !-- It's  like baby sitting except with a baby that is extremely sick !-- 

Time to burn !


----------



## Keef

Dog have U ever considered making your own beer ? -- I can help !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...rains are coming don't except to see the sun for the week ahead. 
Have a little GDP X BR in the oven for a test drive....everything is still looking Cloudy...
       YEP.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane in da house !-- Good see U posting !--- Cuz this is the 1st. of Croptober! -- Harvest month !-- U be fine !


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. I can help with brewing beer a little. I was fortunate enough to belong to a home brewing club back in NJ. There were a number professional brewers in the club and a couple chose to help me. 1 of my BIL was the director of QA for an American beer co that was sold to a Belgian co. I was able to get a couple tricks from him. 1st competition I entered I won. I started by doing an extract kit. I did 2 kits then went to a mini mash for maybe 3 brews and then right to full grain. So far my best beers are; chocolate cherry stout, 60 IBU @ 10.5% ABV; rye IPA, 75 IBU @ 6.5% ABV; and an ESB, 25 IBU @ 7% ABV.


----------



## mrcane

Morning bud.  Things are going to start getting wet round here...
Thinking about starting to take down plants that are not under cover.....
Hippies Dawg, BPU X BB, N.L.and GDP X BR ...l have mostly under cover.
Couple papaya that are out in the rain....will start chopping soon.. 

View attachment 1475420496168635380837.jpg


----------



## umbra

Cane, Keef is trying to get another gdp x br to flower. I think green Santa sent him another batch to try. Besides the gdp x br, I think there might be the white x br and C99 x br. Oh and the Las Vegas purple kush x br.


----------



## Keef

I envy U Cane !-- I go to jail for growing lie that !--- I'm trying to germ  more GDP-B.R. seed !-- So far U the only one to successfully germ them and got a female !-- I hope this winter maybe we can swap so clones !
Umbra say the male was the B.R. so I guess it should really be called -- B.R. -x - GDP !-- Ain't 't that right Umbra !-- Male name first in a breeding !


----------



## Keef

Somebody named Keef gonna get more seed --Oh Boy !-- 

Kraven the BlackBerry Snow Lotus is in bloom to be sexed !-- I don't see hair yet but my heart tells me it's  a girl ! --


----------



## mrcane

Umbra Sounds like quite the line up..Black Rose been busy
Had a hard time with that GDP X BR, only got one clone to take....can't wait too run her inside...


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I envy U Cane !-- I go to jail for growing lie that !--- I'm trying to germ  more GDP-B.R. seed !-- So far U the only one to successfully germ them and got a female !-- I hope this winter maybe we can swap so clones !
> Umbra say the male was the B.R. so I guess it should really be called -- B.R. -x - GDP !-- Ain't 't that right Umbra !-- Male name first in a breeding !



No, female first, then male. So gdp x br is correct.


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Umbra Sounds like quite the line up..Black Rose been busy
> Had a hard time with that GDP X BR, only got one clone to take....can't wait too run her inside...



I hit everything I had with br pollen, lol. These are pretty old. 8 to 10 years old. Green Santa had a full bag for sure. Trillion of Atoms did some testing of some beans, he did riotberry og x bpu. He didn't show any photos of her growing or flowering, only the bud shot and then gave the credit to Inky from Illuminati seeds. Time for a retesting.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, Nice to see each of you here this morning. Here is a pic of the 46 degrees morning..View attachment DSCF4474.jpg




Little colas, some might say tiny.


----------



## mrcane

Nice Rose...most of what I have is popcorn. N.L.& Hippies Dawg.having the best buds...clear days getting cold, I just don't like the damp weather outlook...


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra my mistake !-- I don 't know these things !

Rose I always enjoy pics of your garden !-- It is as it should be anywhere people get the urge !

Went to get gas --The grocery store was next door !-- We needed a few things anyway !-- I also bought 5 pounds of frozen blackberries !- --Gonna start some Blackberry wine later  ! 

Keef's Wine and Weed !--- No! --That will never happen !


----------



## umbra

Rose, with that weeping willow in the background...almost looks primeval


----------



## Keef

Umbra U did label those seed so I know who's who ? -- 8-10 year old seed !-- May take more seed but if any are still fertile !-- I'll find them !

I can promise U one thing Cuz --- When people ask who bred B.B. King ---My finger be pointed right at U !-- U bred it I just doubled it !-- For anyone who doesn't know -- Umbra bred the BPU !--  It can hold it's own !
I did do an F-2 and most of the seed are from that breeding !-!  Umbra did good !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra   I think we all look primeval around here. LOL


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, just got back from the o'l hippy's. I brought him a few select strains and went to go see all his seed starts......ended up holding a safety meeting. We had a good visit Rose and he said to say [so did mamaD] hello.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, please give those two a big squeeze from me.. Tell them i am going out to the dispensary today.  LOL, we had fun there.


----------



## Kraven

I sure will, we are thinking about a surf fishing trip in the near future....and he fogged my mind again with his vape. They always speak very fondly of you and the time they got to spend with you, wish I could have tagged along on that part of the trip myself.


----------



## Rosebud

i wish you could have come too. Next time. Great folks for sure.


----------



## umbra

Just sent my half brother an email thanking him for the birthday card. He lives in FL, owns a christian book store and works part time for the Sheriff's Department. He asked how things were in Cali and what I was up to. So I told him I told him about my having epilepsy since I was 4. I am so closed mouth about it, he didn't know. I told him a smoke cannabis to help with the medical and at least here I am not a criminal.


----------



## Keef

10 pound of frozen blackberries --5 pounds of sugar and a pack of yeast-- Add to 5 gallon carboy and fill the rest of the way to full  !---It'll be good wine !


----------



## Budlight

Good afternoon everybody hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Rosebud

Good for you Umbra, was that hard after so long? YAY!


----------



## Keef

One day maybe I can just be myself and not have to hide what I do !---

2 small 3 gallon carboy are Blueberry Wine  that is getting nice !-- The 5 gallon carboy is blackberry wine I just started !-- That one gallon jug is Apple Pie Wine !--U ain't never had nothing like this before !---I wanted to get some wine in stock !-- I'll age it in bulk and my plan is to send a bottle or 2 to anyone at MP who wanted some !-- I like making it !-- I could see an OFC on the beach with a bonfire -- More wine than U can drink and I think this cannabis all over the place !

Hey Umbra -- If they old no problem !--


----------



## Keef

6 gallons of blueberry and 5 gallons blackberry wine !- Nick showed me how to condense it in a powerful fruit brandy ! 

View attachment 20161002_135214.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Keef I see a hangover there...Trimming some papaya ,lots of cap material..
   Break time....:48:


----------



## Keef

Umbra sending me those seed !-- I'll check germ rate and if I have enough I'll share !---Umbra says the seed are old so it may take many for to find those that will germ !-- Anyone planning to take the challenge ?-- We can always share a clone if someone gets a female !-- I got no problem overnight shipping !-- I could ship a clone today and tomorrow someone will have it in a cloner !

For instance If Umbra overnighted me a clone of his tetra " Clock Work Orange " -- I can clone my a** off !-- If it got here alive I can clone it !--- Some things are worth paying shipping both ways just to lay hands on something U can't buy!


----------



## umbra

bugs got the clockwork


----------



## Keef

Dam Umbra !--- I'll replace it with something else soon as I know what it is ! --- I have some mutant BPU-X-B.B.  but what does that mean ? --- Like I say -- Pipe don't lie !---We will be discussing this soon !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I totally understand why U and Kraven use a hash machine that U do't have to shake manually! -- This about the last time I be shaking hash bags by hand !


----------



## Budlight

That's heartbreaking to hear umbra  That plant is definitely something special


----------



## Keef

Bud I never seen it but it supposed to make fire orange buds !-- I know it is also highly sought after for pain control !-- Dam Bugs !


----------



## Keef

I'M Confused !-- How can 2 cuts from the same plant be so different after the juice !--- I assumed that they would be the same !-- I don't understand !-- If that's  the case I could produce several different tetras from the same plant !--


----------



## umbra

that happens all the time. tons of growers growing the same clone and hundreds different plants. its about the micro climate and all the subtle nuances to the grow, change any of them and the plant changes as well.


----------



## Keef

I been studying that Simply "C" hash oil extractor !-- $3,500 !-- I wish I could still work steel no reason that machine should cost that much !-- U need a high pressure stainless  vessel threaded to accept an intake on one end and an exit on the other end and a pressure gauge !-- Fill the pressure vessel with the material to be extracted -- The intake valve is opened allowing CO2 to enter the vessel -- comparing the regulator pressures until are equal in CO 2 tank and pressure vessel !-- The intake valve is closed !-- As the CO2 in the  extraction chamber warms up to about a 100 F. At these pressures and temps CO2 acts like a solvent stripping the oil out the plant !-- After about 15 minutes the exhaust valve is opened and the CO2 is turned back on with the intake valve open !-- U want CO2 going into the pressure vessel about as fast as it is coming out !-- The stuff coming out the exhaust end will be CO2 ice containing the goodies! -- Most is extracted in about 15 minutes !--- The CO2 ice will rapidly melt leaving only sweet pure honey hash oil in the collection dish !--- My question is why they gotta charge $3,500 for something like that !-- The Simply "C" does have a unique feature !-- An on / off switch !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, i'm still kick'in but i don't want to, yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

morning giggy. 
rose and mrcane ya'll got some great outdoor girls there.
keef, i simply dont have the time to make beer. i barely have time for the grow after a 9 or 10 hr shift.
well ofc, i have a good story from this weekend.
I heard my beagle and pitbull barking saturday so i looked out the window and saw a group of about a dozen 15-18 year old thugs standing in the street yelling at my dogs, bowing up and acting like they was trying to hit them. in general just acting likle a bunch of fools out to start problems. when one started throwing rocks at them, i came out of the house and leaned down to pick up my aluminum pipe i keep by the door. i called out "ya'll got a problem?"  they all blanked out for a few seconds, so i asked why they was throwing and provoking my dogs, the whole time i am walking towards them, still in my yard. all of a sudden every last one of them turned tail and started running. and i mean RUNNING!!!!! i turned and saw my Great Dane running to the fence at full speed. now this dog can cover 30 yards in a handful of strides when at full speed.  it was the funniest thing i have seen in a while.  those hardcore wanna be thugs turned tail and ran like a bunch of schoolhouse babies. lol....

well, i am trying to talk myself out of moving out of state in a few years. i know i need to stay near home, my folks are getting old and i will need to be there to hold them up in their final years. but i won't lie, the highway is calling my name.  i like the bread basket region. far north is out of the question, i dont do sub freezing temps. lol
with the creds i am earning at work, i could go to any ford dealer in the nation and have a good paying job before i even move. heck, they will even pay you to move.


----------



## Kraven

YD, I was born and raised in a small town.....50 years later I, after fighting 2 wars and seeing the majority of the world, have found that I really really like being home.... nothing is ever like home. I will tell you this, follow your wander lust, life is short and I have friends who have never been more than a 100 miles from where they were born. They have never experienced new cultures and ate really good foods....they simply missed out imho.......If you can travel and it fits your life then I say do it, but there will come a time in the next 20 or so years and you will be ready to come back to the old home fires.....it's hard to get that clay from between your toes man. Either way I wish you luck and hope we never loose contact, I like you dog.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, i am not going anywhere now. maybe in a few years. i do want to move out in the woods, i am not made for a city life.  i am 20 miles from the town i was born and raised in and i am fine with that. i know this area well. 
when my parents live their lives out, i will strongly consider moving. but i feel its my obligation to help them through the hard years ahead. my dad wants to die at home, and one day when his time comes i can make sure he lives where he wishes.       i really love the south, but when my folks are gone there will be nothing holding me down to central Ga. maybe i will find a square of land down south near the gulf side. i want land, and a fence. i value my privacy and property more than most other things in life


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm up and got a nice wake and bake working! -- 
Dog --Like Kraven said it would be good to travel some and see other places and cultures !-- I left home for the army at 18. -- When I returned things were different --I was different! -- I tried to returned and settle in my home town but fate had other plans !--- My daughter and grand babies are still in New Orleans but I told her just remember that I'm no further away than the nearest airport ! -- I saw a bit of the world too !-- Missed my plane once and had to spend a whole week in Hawaii !--- Dam !-- 
Things get confusing sometimes though !-- I left Korea and arrived in the states 4 hours before I left Korea !--Dam Army is the ones that taught me about smuggling and stuff !-- I could make more supplying a couple dealers on the weekend than I could busting my a** all week at work !


----------



## yarddog

keef, i want to get out to the bread basket, i would like to see the desert region as well. gulf states coast. 
my carbon filter is working well. it has given my fan a touch more noise outside the cabinet, probably from pulling more vacuum through the filter. i should be taking a bpu down any day, just waiting on trics.  the potluck is fixing to hit ten weeks and it just started swelling yesterday, so i am guessng another 1015 days for that. i am ready to try it out. i have a sativa that is almost done drying, time to start thew cure in a few more days. i dont do the picture thing much, now i have to hook my phone up to the computer and download them and then load online. too much work. lol


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Off to work. That sounds funny after of more than a year off. I have had an opportunity to travel and I did it before I was too old to enjoy it. But coming home was always on my mind. Now, it is unlikely I will ever move back to NJ. I may visit, but living there with the draconian laws is not possible after tasting freedom.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hello my friends,,,hope yall have a wonderful day.  Rose your yard looks awesome.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !
Dog U want to see the Gulf Coast ?  --I know this guy lives at the beach !-- U ever head this way let me know and I'll show U around !--- I've been considering heading back to the Redneck Rivera if Florida changes the law but I don't know !-- Sometimes I just perfer the devil I know over the devil I don't know ! --If that makes any sense !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I know U traveled cause U didn't delete ALL the pics !-- Ya'll if U look at pics from certain cup competions there he is !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Good morning everyone. I can help with brewing beer a little. I was fortunate enough to belong to a home brewing club back in NJ. There were a number professional brewers in the club and a couple chose to help me. 1 of my BIL was the director of QA for an American beer co that was sold to a Belgian co. I was able to get a couple tricks from him. 1st competition I entered I won. I started by doing an extract kit. I did 2 kits then went to a mini mash for maybe 3 brews and then right to full grain. So far my best beers are; chocolate cherry stout, 60 IBU @ 10.5% ABV; rye IPA, 75 IBU @ 6.5% ABV; and an ESB, 25 IBU @ 7% ABV.



Of course!   I expected no less from you Umbra!  Good morning & goodnight OFC!  Just finished two 12 hour night shifts in a wonderful home with a really good baby; I'm hoping the work is stable & that the pay isn't too bad!


----------



## Keef

I understand about clones from the same mom grown in different conditions can be different !-- I'm talking about 2 clones from the same mom ---treated with a mutagenic agent --rooted and growing side by side !-
They different !-- Not sure what's  happening on the cellular level but I am changing these cuts !-- I have maybe 3 dozen treated clones from 3 different attempts that are still rooting !-- Be some more soon !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Meanwhile at the beach..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474909296401.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Goodmorning all,

Umbra, good luck today. I am glad you chose to live in Cali, I bet it is bittersweet to think about home. It would be very hard to go back to no cannabis freedom.  I hope you like your job... yay!

DD, how is your sister doing? How are you doing? Glad it is a good baby. They are lucky to have you.

Good morning Keef.  Budlight, how you doing?


----------



## Budlight

Good morning  everyone 

hope you have an excellent day today Umbra 

 Burr is it ever cold this morning 0°  I definitely need to move to a warmer climate


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose! -- Doing O.K. today !-- Took a couple Bubblicious down this morning !-- Leaves room for some else to move to bloom !-- I vote B.B. !-- Watching that BlackBerry Snow Lotus I'm sexing in bloom !
GG#4 Might be next to bloom ( I got clones) !-- Looks like something germing amongst GDP-X-B.R. ! --I'm on it now !-- One of 2 things gonna happen !-- I get a girl or I run out of seed trying !-- I still got some room for that Green Santa seed run !


----------



## Keef

Bud the heaviest coat I have is my old army field jacket !-- I'm about half mile from the Gulf of Mexico and cold is in the 50s! -- There's  an empty lot for sale next door ? --Zero degrees Nope !--Not for me !--It may hit 90 today !-- Lows in the 70s !-- I'm good !


----------



## Keef

Nurse Larry is in mid bloom --I got BPU-X-B.B.  pollen but I'm scared !-- Last time I got seed from plants I didn't plan to breed !-- Lots of seed !-- I know Dog can feel me !-- I'll have to get a little higher to build up the courage !-- Once U chunk some pollen--U can't take it back !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, busy day of sick cats and running to the vet for post surgical care....Ossie is dazed and confused and I'm tired, sick kitties make me worry. Both are doing ok now, sick kitty got ABX shot and post surgical got his stuff done and is now waking up some.....he is a weee bit irritable about the whole shot to put him to sleep lightly while the vet did careful work....and it makes bitten much less likely.


----------



## Rosebud

Poor kitty.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.


----------



## Keef

Gotta take the pups to the vet soon for shots !-- 
Nick --How's them little plants doing  ?


----------



## yarddog

got to be careful with cats. they may purr, and sink teeth in you at the same time. my big orange male likes to go to the vet. he purrs the whole time. weirdoo. lol


----------



## Budlight

I say vet and these 4 are running for the hills

 The little guy is the ringleader he bosses the other three  around all the time it's really funny to watch


----------



## Keef

Mine might be ankle biters but they quick !--- Don't have much trouble getting them in the car cause they think they going to the ( beach) !-- We can't say that word or they head for the door !-- The princess gonna give U the evil eye for the rest of the day !

I am having trouble getting motivated today !-- Pharm is fine --I think the plant I'm moving to bloom is the first B.B. clone to survive the juice !-- Looks normal to me !-- I'll have clones but I can start putting these things thru the pipe test !---We will be seeing if it is any different !


----------



## Kraven

He is perking up....gave him a few treats, he is sure sore about the whole trip to the vet....told him it was worse on me than it was for him. He is still not buying it....lol


----------



## Kraven

YD I have one that likes to go to the vet too, sometimes he just rides along and goes in, he loves getting weighed.....I thought only I had a weird one like that.


----------



## yarddog

cats are unique, i have four, and each one is entirely different than the next. my orange male eats fruit, bread. he likes to sit on the dash of the truck and ride. he talks too much! talks all the time, sometimes it is aggravating.lol      but you can call his name and he comes running!     i call my cats 10-95's. they are little bastard hooligans. i love them though


----------



## Budlight

Dog I can 100% agree with you I found this little devil on my birthday in the backyard underneath some wood miaowing away so I finally tracked him down and brought him in the house he was so hungry and thirsty he was only about eight weeks old I think the momma cat gave him the boot and I don't think he was doing very well on his own within in I few days he wanted to play fetch now whenever he has a Drinkle water he wags his tail exactly like my Chihuahua does let me tell you he is crazy as hell has me laughing all day long I definitely have to keep a good eye on him because he likes to try to get in and play with the girls and that's not a good idea i'm pretty sure he came from the group of wild cats that live on my block because every once in a while I see an identical twin to him and think he got out of the


----------



## Keef

4:20 practice !-- I'm gonna get it right if I just keep practicing !


----------



## Keef

Did someone say cat ?--- Where ? --We don't like cats ! 

View attachment 20161003_152526.jpg


----------



## Keef

Still not high enough to chunk that pollen !-- Plant structure ? --it will be a good cross !-- Trips may be dead but he got all over my girls last time !-- I don't want that to happen again but I'm gonna do it!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Goodlooking bunch you got there Bud!  With all the posts about cats & dogs, I thought this was funny..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475277319227.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, good afternoon OFC!  I kid you not, I woke & looked at the clock & it was 4:20!  I thought, time to get up for sure!  Seems I picked up a cold from my new patient!  Just what I need!  At least I  have some medicine, speaking of which--  think it's time for another toke. Need to go check my clones!


----------



## umbra

Just getting in the door. Lite day. Paper work, meeting other co workers. People bring their dogs to work here, lol. I like a company like that. My dogs were waiting for me when I got home. They aren't used to me being out all day. Weather got cold, high in the 70's. they had rain and hail north of me. Hit some rain on the road, but not much at all.
I watched the new season opener of Shameless. There is 15 yr old girl who just had a baby and she can never get any sleep so she hires a night nurse to take of the baby while she sleeps, lol. DD I was thinking of you.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ?-- Got some pics of your BPU-X-B.B. 

Pic #1 --- Can the woman clone ? -Roots suppose to be white like that ? - That's the B.B. 
Pic #2 --- The baby box all rooted -- Those in the back have been treated and survived the juice! 
Pic #3--- Baby BPU-X-B.B.  Box -- Also note "M" or "Mut" means they met the Zombie Juice and survived ! 

View attachment 20161003_175552_001.jpg


View attachment 20161003_181635.jpg


View attachment 20161003_181607.jpg


----------



## Keef

Pic #2 and Pic #3 post to be the other way around !-- Pic # 2 is the baby B.B. Box!


----------



## umbra

nice roots


----------



## Keef

Need more Bloom room !-- The yellow leaves are all me and the dam Bubblicious! 

View attachment 20161003_183148.jpg


----------



## Keef

Did U see I even got some growing up side down at the top  ?


----------



## yarddog

Upside down?? Lol
budligt, watch that cat. He crazy looking   sketchy.....


----------



## Keef

Dog I bet U have had upside down plants too !--- 

2 weeks in and the 6 gallons of blueberry wine is getting right !-- Taste like straight up dry blueberry Merlot to me -- But it ain't grape wine with blueberry flavor added --it's  made from blueberries ! -- 5 gallons of blackberry wine  is fuming !--The yeast be liking that blackberry !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  Forget about the bud porn we got some serious  root  porn going on 


Oh yeah dog  he definitely is a sly one  he climbs the tent to the top and undoes the zippers the little bastard  then I put a suitcase lock on it then he figured out how to open one of the vent flaps and get in through there starting to think I'm going to have to start his own garden of catnip so he'll leave mine alone


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud !-- I do like them white roots !-- The plant will never be in dirt or any other grow medium so I'm saving some root balls to give this recipe for a mj root extract for arthritis,  gout and the such a try  !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bud, we had a cat once that I'm sure instigated the destruction of our beautiful garden.  She & our Cocker spaniel just destroyed those plants.  It was awful; nothing to salvage!   Thought Keef was going to kill them!


----------



## Budlight

Keef keep me posted on how that arthritis juice works out sounds like it could be the go go juice I've been looking for 

 DirtyDiana  I can just imagine the fun those two had little did they know they were so close to the end of their lives without a care in the world


----------



## yarddog

bud, my orange cat knows how to open doors, he just cant grip the door knob to open it, but he tries. lol
good morning ofc, i smoked a few bowls of a potluck sativa leaning strain last night, it was three weeks early, this branch broke off. the buzz didn't touch my body at all. all head, didn't really jack me up, but i had the potential to get all keyed up. wife had to calm me down, ADHD started kicking in hard with this smoke.   I will be looking forwad to a bowl of it when its finished. i put my first jar away for longer term, i think i have enough to start tucking it away.  i have not bought cannabis in 4 months or so now. 
hope your mornings are good, you west coast cats still dark thirty over there...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !

Dog did U ever start taking some caps regularly ?-- They'll  help the ADHD !
Bud I'll post that root recipe if I can find my book !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all....tending garden and looking at weather reports.....be a real stinker if I get hit with a major.....the little cat 1 did a **** load of damage.....storms scare me now that I'm gardening in a different spot. Still working on a stable back-up power supply....they are out there, just not cheap and have to find the right cat to get it installed.....4 days with no power crashed my last crop, soooo thats not an option again, need my meds. Peace


----------



## yarddog

i take em a little. not much.   add doesn't bother me, i like to stay wide open. lol. my great dane loves cannabis though, i decarb it and sprinkle it on a piece of bread with peanut butter. sleeps the whole night through.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C..:48:


----------



## Keef

Long as U regulating it Dog !-- U know what happens when it gets outta control !

Kraven -- Generac natural gas generators is the answer ! but dam they expensive !

I'm slow but Umbra got to get out from under that east coast mortgage !-- Having to make 2 house payments a month got to be brutal !-- No wonder he needed a jobby-job !--


----------



## Keef

What up Brother Cane ?


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> YD, I was born and raised in a small town.....50 years later I, after fighting 2 wars and seeing the majority of the world, have found that I really really like being home.... nothing is ever like home. I will tell you this, follow your wander lust, life is short and I have friends who have never been more than a 100 miles from where they were born. They have never experienced new cultures and ate really good foods....they simply missed out imho.......If you can travel and it fits your life then I say do it, but there will come a time in the next 20 or so years and you will be ready to come back to the old home fires.....it's hard to get that clay from between your toes man. Either way I wish you luck and hope we never loose contact, I like you dog.



   Just doing a little catch up...
Kraven funny how that goes...I myself have found that after all the travels...there is no place like home...I just happened to switch coast
Dog you get the travel bug "do it " while you are young....


----------



## Keef

Nurse Larry in da house !-- She looks like she might make a tricome or 2 !-- 

View attachment 20161004_075312.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Keef, I switched from some Ol shake in my caps to some bud,,took the same dose,could hardly keep the eyes open. Had to go to one cap,vs 3 to 4...work great with the right dose..thanks again bud
O....she looks like a keeper that N.L....
Just got done repotting them so they are a little sad... 

View attachment 14755867715811044927824.jpg


----------



## Keef

Sounds like the right dosage Cane !--  U need to be able to feel it without getting  knocked out ! --Helps don't it ?


----------



## Keef

Bud about the root stuff ? --I was not gonna type all this !-- Hope I got it right side up and U can read it !--Only one way to find out ! 

View attachment 20161004_081825.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yup Cane this is her first run but she got good structure and genetics !-- Things is I did stuff and things to some of her fresh cuts and some lived !-- I got some thingy-thangs back there !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven -- Generac natural gas generators is the answer ! but dam they expensive !



Yes sir, a fully automated scale-able  unit with a 150 gallon NG tank...buried of course...installed and tied into my sub panel....well that runs 9784.23 with tax.......saving my pennies, that way i will never be w/o power again.



mrcane said:


> Kraven funny how that goes...I myself have found that after all the travels...there is no place like home...I just happened to switch coast
> Dog you get the travel bug "do it " while you are young....



Cane, good to see you back....The Marines and a wanderlust got me around the world....still need to see Moscow and Australia....I'll get there


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. It is cold out this morning. My COPD gets worse when the cold hits. Actually going to make a Dr's appointment to address the COPD and the arthritis. Sometimes I feel old before my time.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- I be watching that Florida election too !-- I keep hoping that if enough states roll over then maybe they make national !-- Might be the only way I ever see the end of prohibition! --

 Been a long time --crossing that bridge of sighs !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, wow, lots to catch up on.. Bud, love the kitty, love all you guys kitty stories. Kraven, glad yours is on the mend. Those pits are adorable up there too.. lots of cool stuff here..Nurse Larry, oh i love her... she looks very nice Keef, she is a good girl.

Umbra, cool that dogs can go to work, gotta love Cali.  I found a sample of spiriva that finally kicked my cough. I will use it a couple of days, i guess. I hope you get some help. 
We need to keep you on CBD oil kiddo.

I am in love with our new puppy. Wilson pickett is the best. He makes me very happy. Such a smart boy. No offence to Howard, but it is nice to have a smart guy in the house..( Love ya howard)

I have company here from NM... she is the lady that introduced me and mr rb 45 years ago. How the hell is that even possible, 45 years??? sheesh, i am old.  I got off the plane in Anchorage and she said, i got the nicest guy for you to meet, i said, i don't want to meet any nice guys...thus bud.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose! -- Hope U have a good visit !-- I got 5 each Hoe Berry and Purple Haze up and healthy !-- They already in aero !-- If Kraven's BlackBerry Snow Lotus will show me some hairs it's  coming back to veg.


----------



## Rosebud

Good work Keef.

Good morning YD, bozzo, mr cane, etc all.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud about the root stuff ? --I was not gonna type all this !-- Hope I got it right side up and U can read it !--Only one way to find out !



Thank you keef


----------



## Kraven

Morning Rose.....45 years is a lifetime of fond memories....working on 21 years with Mrs. K.



Common side effects of Spiriva HandiHaler include:

    dry mouth,
    constipation,
    upset stomach,
    vomiting,
    cold symptoms (stuffy nose, sneezing, sore throat),
    nosebleed, or.
    muscle pain.

Tiotropium bromide (INN) is a long-acting, 24-hour, anticholinergic bronchodilator used in the management of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD). Tiotropium bromide capsules for inhalation are co-promoted by Boehringer-Ingelheim and Pfizer under the trade name Spiriva. It is also manufactured and marketed by Cipla under trade name Tiova.

Tiotroprium was discovered in 1991 and came to market in 2004.[1]

I had to stop taking it because of severe nose bleeds, but I take COPD meds 2x daily and have for 25 years.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Kraven, no wonder i felt icky after i took it.. I took it before bed last night and am ok today... I will only use it for a couple of days..
Off to the trainer... My 2 year anniversary with my trainer... I am proud of myself...ouch.


----------



## Keef

Rose I ain't the best pot pharmer in the world but I'm getting better !-- I'm pretty sure now that when prohibition ever reaches me I'll come out the shadows with my Frankenplants-- screaming --How U like me now ? --I'm just now finding the sweet spot and they gonna give me more time ? -- Shame on them !--I lived in a free state I might not have been motivated enough to do this !-- but ---They pissed me off !--


----------



## giggy

morning folks, hope all are well. just another day for me. yall have a great one. peace


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Morning Rose.....45 years is a lifetime of fond memories....working on 21 years with Mrs. K.
> 
> 
> 
> Common side effects of Spiriva HandiHaler include:
> 
> dry mouth,
> constipation,
> upset stomach,
> vomiting,
> cold symptoms (stuffy nose, sneezing, sore throat),
> nosebleed, or.
> muscle pain.
> 
> Tiotropium bromide (INN) is a long-acting, 24-hour, anticholinergic bronchodilator used in the management of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD). Tiotropium bromide capsules for inhalation are co-promoted by Boehringer-Ingelheim and Pfizer under the trade name Spiriva. It is also manufactured and marketed by Cipla under trade name Tiova.
> 
> Tiotroprium was discovered in 1991 and came to market in 2004.[1]
> 
> I had to stop taking it because of severe nose bleeds, but I take COPD meds 2x daily and have for 25 years.


 I have used spiriva for 8 years, dry mouth was the only major side effect for me. But I will talk to the doctor and see what else is available and what my options are. Regardless of the type of meds, I need to address it. No healthcare has not been good for me.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a great start


----------



## yarddog

rose i know what you mean about smart dogs. my dane is an amazing dog, but my pit is so much smarter. she is a warrior with makeup.  so bad, but she loves her family. distrusts everyone else. i actually wanted a dog that was distrustful of strangers, but she is so bad, i have been trying to get her out in public more. i want her to be comfortable around people as long as i am with her. she will get better, she is 5 months old now. growing fast, i need to get her spayed soon. she's a fine looking girl, i will have every male dog in the county sniffing around soon if i dont hurry and get her fixed up. lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC!  A little news clip for you guys...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475094807937.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dog, I loved your story about your dog's & those thugs!  Cracked me up!  People be all bad til the dog comes out to play!  Hey Rose, this personal trainer, as in exercise?  I've often wanted one, but know it wouldn't work out!


----------



## Keef

After Nap Wake and Bake !
Kraven if U don't mind could ya'll please keep that storm out the Gulf ?-- I want nothing to do with that big a** storm !-- It's gonna suck to be on the east coast !


----------



## Kraven

I was nappin....but a friend called and gave me good news. you aint lyin'....I want no part of that monster....lets hope I don't catch much blow by....he is a whopper and is gonna get really strong when he hits the gulf stream and rides it up the east coast of the country.


----------



## Keef

I myself had some good news today Kraven !--  Down on the third coast we know how bad these storms  can be !-- I don't think they ready for this !--


----------



## Keef

I'm getting some more GDP-B.R. seed wet today cause I got some more coming !-- I'll have my girl !


----------



## Kraven

Nope....gonna be a real shaker if it gets close...


----------



## Keef

Root porn !--- I do believe these plants gonna live !-- Love them fish bone roots ! 

View attachment 20161004_141022.jpg


----------



## Keef

No more trying to trim dry !-- Look at this mess ! 

View attachment 20161004_145737.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I can't dry trim...

Umbra, and anyone else with lung issues,have you tried this N-A-C? it really helps and is good for us.


----------



## Keef

Live and learn !-- It was a little Bubblicious that I let the roots dry out about 2 weeks early !-- My mistake !--It want go to waste !---D.D. cleaned it up pretty good !-- Now the house smells like weed for sure !
There's  something I hate to do but I got a big healthy Bubba's Momma girl and some slower ones too !-- There can only be one !-- Same with the others !


----------



## Rosebud

Getting ready for company, rolling joints, a woman's work is never done.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I can't dry trim...
> 
> Umbra, and anyone else with lung issues,have you tried this N-A-C? it really helps and is good for us.


That has not been on my list of supplements, but it is now.


----------



## Keef

Hope it helps Umbra !

Kraven --Did that cone shift to the west some ?-- I don't want it to do that !


----------



## Kraven

Dunno keef, got really really medicated and fell asleep...last of a hash brownie and a bowl of ICookies did me in....checking now....hope the bastid hooked a right while I was comatose.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Getting ready for company, rolling joints, a woman's work is never done.



We all love you Rose, have fun with the company. All girls pot party...


----------



## Keef

Kraven people probably think it's  gonna be O.K. on the weak side !-- We was on the weak side of Katrina and she was a cat 3 or less by the time it got to Hammond !--When the wind blows the leaves off the trees --that don't go down --It really don't matter !


----------



## Kraven

Yea, been through a ton of them myself....this one is nasty and the 8pm has her tracking about 50nm west of the 5pm so now it's getting iffy for me again....really don't need another storm....still cleaning up from last one.


----------



## Keef

Keep your eyes on it Kraven !--  I don't wish what's about to happen on anyone !-- The whole east coast is toast !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's happened  in our house!  Toys too-- just explode for no reason!  Dog, this made me think of yours! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475606783617.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, time to get bright eyed and bushy tailed, or stoned which ever you prefer. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

hey giggy,  morning ofc.   had me some fried catfish last night. took the great dane with us when we went to town. he sure does get a lot of looks when he has his head in the wind.  i have seen people go to park beside my car, see him and quickly back up and find another spot. front row or not, folks can be terrified of this big fool. he loves to ride, on the weekend we hit dirt roads for a few hours, and he enjoys it bigtime. 
rose i dont like to dry trim either, i  didnt even trim one plant because it was dry. i am itching to put this black berry snow lotus in bloom, but i want to make sure the clones take. she has excellent structure.
lets get this hump day started


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !
Not so much bright eyed and bushy tailed but I'm up just chased down a dose of caps and working on my pipe !-- 
Giggy --Dog --Go got'm !-- U got to do what U got to do !-- Giggy did U get that new grow shed together yet ?


----------



## Keef

Dog I got a little BBSL in bloom being sexed !-- I hope to see hair today !-- It's  only about 8 inch tall !-- I don't know if that how U supposed to do but it's  what I do !-- She been packing leaves together but I want to see lady parts before I pull it back into veg !-- I almost killed a little Hippie's  Dawg sexing it small !--Little girl survived the juice it'll be O.K. !-- I lost the T.E. but I got her child by my boy Trips !-- D.D.'s Blue Elephant !
Only the  one !-- I play a numbers game !-- I start several varieties knowing they not gonna all grow well for me !-- So I'm looking for stuff that likes what I do !-- Then there's  the other numbers game treating these cuts !-- I keep working it till I get what I want !-- It's  entirely possible I could end up growing only the one plant before prohibition ends ! -- but I want more than one !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll need to get your old a**es outta bed !--Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- U have a duty !-- Wake and Bake !--
 I'm working on a glorious buzz !-- 
Gonna have to break out the heavy clothes-- it's  winter !-- Temps --92/76 --today !-- We don't have much winter just Summer Part 2 !


----------



## Kraven

I'm up and checking the weather.........


----------



## Keef

I been watching too Kraven !-- I don't like what I see !--


----------



## Kraven

me neither...mando evacs ordered and the new models are scarey.....looks like I'm in for another shaker dammit....!


----------



## Keef

I had considered moving to Florida if the vote went with  MMJ !--- I am so over it !-- I just stay hid over here !
Peeps be Keef U all the way across the Gulf from that storm what U worried about  ?-- I don't trust it !--A 4 ft storm surge would put water in my house !-- I ain't got another hurricane aftermath fight in me !--Anything gets even close ?---I run !


----------



## oldfogey8

urgggghhhhh! arrived home today to find a couple moldy buds on my outdoor girl. supposed to be dry for the next 3 days so i am hoping that it is only the 2 that are moldy. i got greedy. should have chopped last week...


----------



## Keef

Just got thru checking on bloom and the winery !-- Yeast got that blackberry looking like it's  boiling !-- Got the blueberry racked and in bulk storage !-- I was thinking that I'm not the only one that brews !-- Now U might think wine got no connection to weed !--First-- a joint and a glass of wine ? --Come on !--  In order to make RSO U need high test alcohol !-- Weed pharmers seem to have to do it all themselves !-- Maybe one of U guys could start a Wine and Weed thread or something !-- Help teach growers how to safely make alcohol for RSO and /or a couple gallons of wine !-- I seem to also remember seeing beer and wine infused with cannabis at weed store sites !-- There's  a connection !


----------



## umbra

good morning ofc. still trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. 1 of NCH's buddies suggested I buy a Jorge Cervantes beginners book on how to grow. not sure if he was just trying to help or it was meant as an insult. needless to say, I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## Keef

U just in a slump Umbra !--It happens sometimes you'll get over it !-- U talking about one of these books ?-- 

View attachment 20161005_092941.jpg


View attachment 20161005_092905_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

Upside down really Keef ? --Are U high ?


----------



## yarddog

what do you mean "what you are doing wrong"?  i didnt think you had problems growing, except for bugs.


----------



## yarddog

keef got the bootleg upside down version. lol


----------



## Keef

Bootleg version ? --Dog is sharp !-- Umbra shouldn't say stuff like that-- everyone has a bad run or 2 sometimes !-- U guys tempt me !--I could probably get Umbra's price and still make something myself but this is not the time !-- Cuz I got my first juiced BPU-X-B.B. in bloom !--I don't think it's  the one but there are others that will be following it !-- U just need a trick pony and that's  what I'm chasing !-- U need a niche plant !-- I think there's  a good chance you'll  have one soon !--I see that as being in my best interest that U make it into an established market !-- I know it's  up hill but U can do it !---Maybe  Running the same plant over and over again and no more surprises ?


----------



## Keef

I'm way out there from where I started with this genetic doubling !-- The formulas have a built in lie !-- There's  no one to ask for direction !--even if someone could answer my questions --They wouldn't !-- It's  something I have to do !-- So it's  hard !-- Just gonna make it sweeter when I get my prize !-- Those places where U don't have a chance in hell !-- That's  where I thrive !-- Like that time I was taking a mighty a** whooping with pool sticks and other objects !-- Then I heard someone yell --He's  got a gun !-- Guess who had the gun ? --It was me !-- That fight was over !-


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Keeping my eye on the storm.  Hoping it kicks to the right.  Got to go to town today.  I don't like being away from the house so much.  I'm a hermit.  Had a seedling I took out of the dirt, it wasn't doing to good and I wanted to look at the root system.  Well, there was not to much root and it has been 15 teen days.  I don't know what to think.  I hate to be disappointed.  But, I keep on trucking.  Everyone have a nice day, it's a nice one here.


----------



## umbra

Dog, how do I explain? There are different levels of grows. When someone sticks their nose into a bag of NCH's weed, they are in heaven and have a woody from it. Mine they go, hhhhmmm nice. No big deal, ok. In terms of numbers, NCH pulls a min of $800 more than I do on a lb. So it is either genetics or it is my growing...or a combination. NCH said he would rock the king louis XIII I ran, so....what am I doing wrong? So maybe it's not the genetics, and it is just me not being able to grow very well. Numbers tell you a lot about your grow. And the numbers are saying it isn't good enough. Plants aren't in need of anything, in terms of nutes or light or CO2...but something is just not right. It tastes great, it gets you seriously stoned and it has average or better bag appeal. But the numbers just aren't there. I have no idea why.


----------



## oldfogey8

the fogey household hopes all you in the southeast make it thru this storm well. spoda head up this way for the weekend but it will prolly be nothing in comparison to what you all will get. batten down the hatches!


----------



## ness

I don't know about my grow outside.  I got two AI going.  And, the buds are still small.  One has white hair that look fresh and the other one hair are amber.  It will be 10 months on the 20th this month. I start counting days when I first put seeds in dirt.  I think that is to long.  I don't know.  Can anyone tell me when the buds start getting bigger?  This is so much fun growing, I got to get this down.


----------



## Keef

For real-- it's  a serious storm ya'll take care ! -- 

My grow skills are run of the mill Umbra !-- I'm getting better but D.D. knows more than me !-- I see myself being in a situation as U when prohibition ends so I'm trying to get ahead of the curve !-- Same genetics there's  many who have better grow skills than me and there's  more to pharming than growing --Like drying and curing !-- That's  why I need a ringer !-- In a fair competition many could beat me !--- So no sense in being fair !---I learned it from NCH !--


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  you can find lots of Jorge Cervantes  stuff on YouTube as well


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, my husband and daughter are headed to North C this weekend for an outdoor wedding... YIKES... Mathew, take a right, please, and keep you all safe.... man, kraven doesn't need another storm..Nor Keef or any of you. 

OF, is it bad? take those bad buds and leave the rest? i am sorry i told you to leave it since it got mold... A black light tells you where every spore is.

We are expecting rain this week, going to cover the girls before  mr rb leaves.  

Umbra, i would have no idea what your "missing" component to your grow is.. Do you use the same lights as NCH?  Don't give up please. How was your first day of work?

Good morning ness,


----------



## Kraven

Umbra - I respect NCH, he is doing his thing and it's working. Cali seems a little more difficult environment to transition into, you know...the good o'l boy's clubs. I hope that one of NCH' friends would not be so disrespectful to say that and mean it, I think it was more of a light hearted hint to quit trying so hard, just relax and let it come too you. I know you grow well, and I also know that when your struggling to get established off handed comments sometimes can be misunderstood. Hold your head high, today is the only day you have control over tbh, so make today a good on bro


----------



## Kraven

Newest update not looking so good for me.....NC looking better and better as time goes by Rose.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven  then I got my fingers crossed for you hopefully somehow it will just manage to go around you guys  Times are hard these days and the last thing people need is to stress about  Bad storms to top it off


----------



## oldfogey8

rose - you didn't tell me to leave it. you said you would back me what ever way i chose to do it. like i said, i was being greedy. i appreciate the help and this is a learning experience. please don't feel like you have any responsibility for my screw up.  i prolly would have left it even if you'd told me to chop it. i didn't have the time to chop it and i wanted it to fatten up. i pulled the pot out of the hole i had it in and am moving it around the yard to keep it in the sun as much as possible to dry it out. i might chop in the morning though. i am seeing some amber now. the buds are a bit bigger than last week. it was just a rainy, lousy week to be a cannabis plant outside in massachusetts last week. another reason i might chop is i am feeling like henry hunt in goodfellas. i see planes flying over and i am paranoid that it is the dea looking for my little grow. lol... 

View attachment IMG_2288[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2287[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2285[1].jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !--Rose !--OF !-- 

Umbra I see me and a wholesaler having a problem !-- To avoid that is why I want to grow it make an extract product like e-cig juice !-- Bag appeal is eliminated --I plan to strip the fan leaves and extract everything else !-- Eliminate the cost and or frustration of trimming !--- I then package a product and wholesale it !-- The numbers say flowers are more valuable !-- but if I can eliminate the flower wholesaler --trimming and the waste of the trim itself !-- It shouldn't  be much less than flowers !-- Unless I can't do it the plan is e-cig hash oil cartridges !-- The restrictions on where people can spark up the  novelty and younger market will last years around here !-- Plus this is a resort area !-- Just give me a little wiggle room in a "Grey area" and watch me work !-- I don't pay to play !-- Been growing just fine without being on a list so I see no reason to be on one !-- It would be nice to be legal but if that means someone comes snooping around then No!--I'm good !


----------



## Kraven

OF I sure hope you can salvage as much of her as you can. Peace


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Umbra - I respect NCH, he is doing his thing and it's working. Cali seems a little more difficult environment to transition into, you know...the good o'l boy's clubs. I hope that one of NCH' friends would not be so disrespectful to say that and mean it, I think it was more of a light hearted hint to quit trying so hard, just relax and let it come too you. I know you grow well, and I also know that when your struggling to get established off handed comments sometimes can be misunderstood. Hold your head high, today is the only day you have control over tbh, so make today a good on bro



Kraven thank you. I know you are on to something there...NCH told me the same thing. I am trying too hard. It is easy to fall into that trap when you see NCH's work and you see mine. Rose, the lighting upgrade gives me the same lights as NCH. He doesn't use that many air cooled double ended hoods, he just uses the gavita setup with ballast attached and the light exposed to the air. He has height in his space. The 2 things he recommended were the air cooled hoods and using shorter squatter plants like the tahoe og to keep from getting too tall. Both have helped considerably. It may be that the tahoe og's rock and I never find the problem...just move forward.


----------



## Keef

I know OF !-- It's Croptober !--They up there ! --On the coast I got the coast guard over flight as well as Po-Po over flight several times everyday !-- Can't grow outside !
I think Umbra needs to rediscover the joy of growing to please himself !-- We hit these walls sometimes !-- Bugs almost made me quit !-- We over came it and got back to it and not afraid of bugs anymore !-- I'll hit another wall one day and I'll have to solve another problem before moving on !-- Personally --I think NCH probably beats U in drying and curing !-- Go visit !-- Keep your eyes open !- but I know U would !-- Come on NCH !-- Hook the brother up !-- Don't roll over him like he's a bug-- There's no need for that !--U buy a man a fish U feed him for a day !--U teach a man to fish --U feed him for a lifetime !-- Growing is not that different !
Kraven --Wanna come visit ? -- Be careful !


----------



## oldfogey8

lol keef. this one plane i think has been over the neighborhood a couple of times. i had just moved the plant from its concealed garden and put it in the yard to dry out. no swat teams yet...


----------



## oldfogey8

thanks kraven. i gave her a good once over. i only found 3 small spots on the very tippy tops of 2 buds that looked moldy. i will check it with a blacklight tonight like rose said. 3 days of sunshine are on tap her so i hope to get a little more weight packed on. er, her, not me...


----------



## Keef

Oh! -He already helping U Umbra !-- Mane I give NCH a hard time don't I ? -- I don't think it hurts his feelings even a little bit !-- 
OF -- I can't even imagine how it would be if the law changed !-- One day!-- I smoke a legal joint !- Maybe not so much legal on the growing and  market end !-- Not my fault !-- They made me what I am ain't my fault !


----------



## Rosebud

OF,I find it amazing how much the do fatten up at the end of the season, don't get me wrong, i have no fat buds out there, but they are filling out better... 

Kraven good advice.. It is so hard when your grow goes to pot... I was wondering about the final trim too Umbra... we are on your side.


----------



## Kraven

Yea, one more thing to consider is that you can have a perfect grow ruined by an improper dry / trim / cure. I never pass meds on to peeps till they have at least 30 days worth of a cure....hard to get green fresh to stack up to 30 day old with a little cure. All points to ponder, but not criticisms. Peace


----------



## umbra

Well to eliminate the harvest and drying as a variable, I paid NCH's crew to do it. We did it together so I could see what they do and how they do it. The crew said I hit out of the park. But....short on the money when all is said and done.


----------



## Kraven

Hmmm, well that seems to be a head scratcher.... Wonder what the politics are between buyers and sellers, wonder if you had an agent or something....just brain storming. Maybe you have not had the time to build the relationships NCH has, I don't think your product is any different than his (not based on fact but my assumptions) but his relationships may run deeper?


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Kraven !-- New guy ? -- 
Well come the end of prohibition I be sitting on one of the few CO2 hash oil machines in the area and I will be working that thing !-- I run everything I lay hands on thru it !-- So I plan to be the buyer too !-- At least until I can grow enough to keep it busy !-- People gonna like the hash oil cartridges !-- Few around here would have a clue they even exist !-- They stick with high taxes on it ? --it just drives the street price up !--


----------



## umbra

Kraven that may be true, I don't know. No one here cures their weed though. I ran some thru 1 of NCH's brokers. Same from him as the dispensary, so I have to conclude that is the market price. If you looked at both our work, you would know without a doubt...his is better. I'm not trying to put myself down, I'm trying to get better. His weed is better than mine. People's face's show it, the prices he gets proves it. Not trying to knock NCH in any way or myself for that matter.
I had an 83 fxwg. Shovelhead, 4 spd kick and electric start. I could not kick this bike and start it no matter what I did. Buddy of mine said you don't know how to kick a bike. So I said show me. This guy played for the NFL and he kicked it over more than 200 times. It never started. Problem was wire from the stator had lost some of the insulation and shorted. It did just enough damage to the electronic ignition to keep it from kick start but not enough to keep it from running or starting with the electric starter. Fixed the insulation on the wire, pulled ignition box out and went to breakerless points. Bike was a 1 kicker after that.


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna be strong !--This is not my time yet --I need to keep my head down and finish my work and just grow !-- but ???-- Nope! --I want to but I'm not ! -- It's hard to keep the Outlaw from getting loose !-- His time comes soon enough !


----------



## Kraven

Well, that sounds to me like a very levelheaded thought process. Just make sure your not comparing apples to oranges. You both have unique grow spaces, I am in no place to offer advice, only to help assess. No matter how you look at it, your a competitor to NCH, maybe not a huge one, but the more you sell the less there is to be bought. With that being said, NCH is a businessman, your a businessman we all know that business is business. If you suddenly find a "magic button" your not gonna rush out to share that with NCH, it all comes down to money sadly enough. I can see him helping and trying his best...but there will come a time when it becomes business again, and that's when you just don't share the hard fought secrets. Both of us know that's a very realistic thing, since each of you feels the same way.... this is how I pay the bills, and build my future....you just don't ever share the good secrets.


----------



## Keef

Umbra how many years NCH been growing in California ? -- U just finishing your first year ? -- His grow area is built as a grow or fit what he wanted ? --  U have to adapt to the grow area U got !-- If no one else is curing then give it a try !--


----------



## Keef

Nailed it Kraven !--


----------



## Keef

I confess !--Things are not always what they seem !--- Let he who is without sin cast the first stone !-- Put the rocks down I was just playing !--


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Well, that sounds to me like a very levelheaded thought process. Just make sure your not comparing apples to oranges. You both have unique grow spaces, I am in no place to offer advice, only to help assess. No matter how you look at it, your a competitor to NCH, maybe not a huge one, but the more you sell the less there is to be bought. With that being said, NCH is a businessman, your a businessman we all know that business is business. If you suddenly find a "magic button" your not gonna rush out to share that with NCH, it all comes down to money sadly enough. I can see him helping and trying his best...but there will come a time when it becomes business again, and that's when you just don't share the hard fought secrets. Both of us know that's a very realistic thing, since each of you feels the same way.... this is how I pay the bills, and build my future....you just don't ever share the good secrets.


 We are on the same page. Totally agree. I did go back to work so that growing for a living wouldn't be as much of an issue and I could get a chance to figure it out. My plan from the beginning was to get the grow to a point where is was closer to NCH's work than I am now, without the stress of worrying about paying the bills. Unfortunately, life had a different plan.


----------



## Kraven

Well hang in there, there is always turbulence when your changing altitude. I firmly believe that with time it simply will all fall into place for you.


----------



## Keef

In the conditions I have to grow in --This is about the best I can do for now !-- I can get at least a quarter lb. per box maybe 5 times a year !-- So knowing that I can do some math !-- The first goal was to supply ourselves--We there !--  ( knock on my head) -- After that I can just clone the system and double up and then again if nessesary ! 

View attachment 20161005_132830.jpg


----------



## Keef

I be putting in a 20 box rotation in the spare room !-- Harvest groups of 5 every 2 weeks ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> good morning ofc. still trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. 1 of NCH's buddies suggested I buy a Jorge Cervantes beginners book on how to grow. not sure if he was just trying to help or it was meant as an insult. needless to say, I'm not a happy camper.



I doubt you need a "beginners" book on growing weed-- think you got that!  The longer you grow, the better you'll get & as time goes on  you will become more established in the industry.  I think Kraven said it best-- it's all about the money/business.


----------



## Keef

Meanwhile back at the pharm ! 

View attachment 20161005_142859.jpg


View attachment 20161005_142555.jpg


View attachment 20161005_142620.jpg


View attachment 20161005_142636.jpg


----------



## Keef

Is it obvious that I'm setting up for a little larger grow ?---Shush !--Don't tell no body !--I haven't done a plant count but I may be over the legal plant limit !


----------



## giggy

hey folks hope all are doing well. one hour to go.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !
> Not so much bright eyed and bushy tailed but I'm up just chased down a dose of caps and working on my pipe !--
> Giggy --Dog --Go got'm !-- U got to do what U got to do !-- Giggy did U get that new grow shed together yet ?


no keef, i have to build the whole shop then the new room, but it is underway.


----------



## giggy

oldfogey8 said:


> urgggghhhhh! arrived home today to find a couple moldy buds on my outdoor girl. supposed to be dry for the next 3 days so i am hoping that it is only the 2 that are moldy. i got greedy. should have chopped last week...


i lost a mazar and a night shade to mold/bud rot, the plants were on the smaller side but lost the whole plant on both. i still have a northern lights but it looks like a nov. crop on it.


----------



## Keef

D.D. tells me last night after I went to bed she heard a noise and looked out the window !-- Red and Blue strobes !-- She said she thought --We're so busted !-- Turned out to be an ambulance !-- If I would have looked out the window and saw lights I would probably dirty my pants !


----------



## oldfogey8

sorry gig. that sucks. good luck with the northern lights though. i am seeing a few amber trichs on the super buckeye i have so she is getting done friday i fink...


----------



## Kraven

Bummer on the mold giggy, was hoping you would enjoy the shade


----------



## Keef

Kraven a couple of those spaghetti models have that storm looping back and coming across Florida into the Gulf! ---I ain't liking it !--- I got my eye on it !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea 5pm model has the Gulf Coast under a TS warning now and HW through the center of the state....I'm now under a TS warning.....


----------



## Kraven

Looks like I'm gonna get caught in another shaker and she is gonna be a slow mover


----------



## Keef

Kraven U know the drill !-- Take no chances !-- Keep us posted !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea, hoping for the best, preparing for the worst. One or two more and I wont have any trees close to me anymore, so then it's just a lack of power....I just don't need any more damage.


----------



## Keef

We were just talking about an alternative power source this morning !-- Kinda hammers the need home !--


----------



## umbra

On my way home from a sales meeting I run into NCH's nephew at a stop light. He started making Lemon Tree rosin tech shatter. They now have a new rule at the shop.... no dabs during working hours. lol.


----------



## umbra

giggy sent me a video of bpu. insane plant, 100 bud sites. impressive.


----------



## Keef

I can verify that from my own plant !-- Giggy -- U know I got a big bag of BPU-x- B.B. seed somewhere !--Want some more ?--
Umbra --U know she gonna give me that Blue Berry King if she hasn't already !-- It will travel !-- If I want to save it ---I have to give it away !


----------



## Keef

What I want to know is was that Black Rose stud was as good as that BPU stud Umbra had ! -- He has children and grandchildren at my house !--
Oh!--Rose the smell of that Nurse Larry in bloom is wonderful !-- I can't identify the smell cause it is still developing !----She gonna give the BPU-X-B.B. some competition !-- What is that smell ?


----------



## Keef

Shrimp and Grits anyone ?


----------



## Keef

What cha think ? -- Cannonball off the roof ? 

View attachment 20161005_185519.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What I want to know is was that Black Rose stud was as good as that BPU stud Umbra had ! -- He has children and grandchildren at my house !--
> Oh!--Rose the smell of that Nurse Larry in bloom is wonderful !-- I can't identify the smell cause it is still developing !----She gonna give the BPU-X-B.B. some competition !-- What is that smell ?



Keef, it depends on what you are looking for. The blackrose is very sativa, the bpu has a bit of both sativa and indica sides to it. Much of the crosses I did are more Mom than the Dad so the result depends more on the mother I used. The riotberry og x bpu is also very blueberry because of the Mom. The blackrose crosses show much more color and more...exotic taste. So the delta wave ( C99 x br) has the taste of pineapples and color as well. The white x br again has more the Mom taste and the color from the Dad. The black kush is the Las Vegas Purple Kush x br and this one has lots of color. There is something unique and different about each one.


----------



## Budlight

Keef is  that going to be your new bubble cloner  :vap_bong__emoticon:

I'm Just kidding keef 

 Hope everyone is having a good night


----------



## Keef

Hot dam I'm excited !-- I do love a good challenge !-- I was thinking the B.R. would be more indica !--


----------



## Keef

Big bubble cloner ? --That might work Bud !- What I grow in ain't nothing but homemade aerocloners !--Fresh cut to harvest !-- 
Shrimp and Grits --a big pipe and a good soak !-- Winds blowing enough from the Gulf to keep the mosquitos with West Nile --Zika and stuff from getting to us !-- Ya'll got Zika and west Nile up there ?--


----------



## Keef

Umbra I bracketed that Zombie Juice !-- I found the concentration that would kill all the cuts -- Then I found the strongest concentration where they all lived !-- Now I'm working my way in from there !-- Only a few live each time now !-- As it should be !-- I'll finese a tetra out any time now if not already !-- Don't much care what it is or does long as it's a highly desireable trick pony !--If not I keep looking !-- It'll  be there !


----------



## Keef

She is still throwing a sworled leaf every third leaf !-- I can't wait to get it in bloom !--See If I broke something in a good way !


----------



## Rosebud

Good evening guys,

Sorry Giggy, that is a big fat bummer. I hate mold.

Have had company again today, ready for bed now at 6 pm..
Kraven, Keef, all you guys in harms way... try not to be in harms way.

keef, i believe that the medicine woman pheno is a light perfume, like in a floral perfume.  larry doesn't smell as good as she does.


----------



## Keef

The smell is still developing Rose but she is something else !-- Gonna make big buds too !-- 

Ness I see U down there !-- Stay safe girlfriend !-- 
I know where a few of U are and some of ya'll gonna get some weather !-- Stay safe !


----------



## Kraven

We are hunkered down again, expecting not to get much, but prepared if I do.


----------



## Keef

Some of those spaghetti models show it looping around and coming back across Florida and into the Gulf! 
I'm watching !-- I don't trust it when those spaghetti models go all over the place like this !-- The Gulf is full of hot water / hurricane fuel !-- If it rakes up he coast loops around then makes it into the Gulf -- Everybody's gonna get it !-- My packing list ? -- tooth brush --box of jars --pipe --lighter --wife -- 4 dogs --extra lighters !---I'm good !


----------



## giggy

oldfogey8 said:


> sorry gig. that sucks. good luck with the northern lights though. i am seeing a few amber trichs on the super buckeye i have so she is getting done friday i fink...





Kraven said:


> Bummer on the mold giggy, was hoping you would enjoy the shade


oldfogey and kraven it is what it is. i still have a couple more beans of both. looks like i may have some room for some new ones indoors. 


umbra said:


> giggy sent me a video of bpu. insane plant, 100 bud sites. impressive.


i'm gonna try to get a new video tomorrow.


Keef said:


> I can verify that from my own plant !-- Giggy -- U know I got a big bag of BPU-x- B.B. seed somewhere !--Want some more ?--
> Umbra --U know she gonna give me that Blue Berry King if she hasn't already !-- It will travel !-- If I want to save it ---I have to give it away !


keef i still have some as well as trips x bbb, but i'm always after new ones. the wife will be sending your package out tomorrow. i'll get you the number tomorrow evening. i remember making it up, i just don't remember how long ago it was. i'm gonna have to pop some new ones as i believe i poisoned all the plants. 4 of 6 in my veg box seem to be recovering, but the ones i had vegging in the flower box look bad. the biggest one a sour diesel the leaves start to turn purple, then white then yellow to brown. nothing i have done has worked. a couple of the clones seem to be doing better but i'm thinking i'm wasting my time with them. it could be the leds but there not under much and the veg box is led as well.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> Sorry Giggy, that is a big fat bummer. I hate mold.
> 
> Have had company again today, ready for bed now at 6 pm..
> Kraven, Keef, all you guys in harms way... try not to be in harms way.
> 
> keef, i believe that the medicine woman pheno is a light perfume, like in a floral perfume.  larry doesn't smell as good as she does.



thank you rose i hate it too. you know i say it every year no more outdoors but i turn around and do it again. i almost made it through this season till the borg hit, then i had to do what i had to do.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Yea 5pm model has the Gulf Coast under a TS warning now and HW through the center of the state....I'm now under a TS warning.....



krav stay safe bro.


----------



## Kraven

She is getting stronger as she eases my way....


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's a nasty looking storm & I really hope it doesn't loop back into the Gulf!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Meanwhile, earlier at church....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475630082135.jpg


----------



## Keef

Giggy those Trips -x- BPU seed are F-2  -- Trips and my BPU -x-B.B. were from the same seed I got from Umbra I just bred it the 2 back together !-- So they straight up BPU-X-B.B. --F-2 seed ! -- I probably got a couple seed around some  other stuff too if U want ?

I got to keep an eye on the weather because I would get cut off  before I flooded !-- It don't take but one storm to make a believer out of U !---Don't make me come up out here in kayaks cause I would be pissed !


----------



## Kraven

Waiting on the 11 pm and then gonna crash...let it do its thing tonight....this time tomorrow night might end up being a long night into sat morning.


----------



## Keef

I need to talk to who ever designed that hot tub !-- I shut that jet off !-- I'm making a lap around the hot tub getting the jets on all the sore spots when I slid across the jet in question !-- U hit that thing just right U get an enema !-- I am not amused !-- that jet will remain off !-- Beautiful night !--Lots of stars !-- I think I'm out too !


----------



## Kraven

Night all.


----------



## DirtyDiana

American Horror Story-- scary stuff!  Love it!   God forbid one of these dogs growls about now!


----------



## burnin1

Good morning!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
Burnin1 - That's the Breakfast of Champions !- 
Checking the weather to see if Florida was still there !-- We got some rain this morning then a hot steamy afternoon !
Wake and Bake my peeps !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !


----------



## Kraven

We here, winds blowing, rains are misting....took 20 cuts......


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdieeeeee.


----------



## Kraven

Morning WH.....this week I get it....next week she comes around for you and keef


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --Where U been ? 
Hang in there Kraven !-- We gotta get a back up power source !-- I been thinking about what a 3-4 day power outage would do to the grow !-- I'd loose it all !


----------



## Kraven

Yep, thats what it did to me last month..........


----------



## Keef

I ain't hearing that Kraven !-- DAM !


----------



## Keef

I need to go buy some more bullets !-- Just like after Katrina !-- U can have anything U want !-- but U better not take it from me !--


----------



## Keef

I'm good !-- 3-- 30 round mags of 7.62 --and enough to reload !-- Couple boxes 12 ga. Buck shot !-- Pump gun don't have a plug so she shoot 6-7 times !-- I can hold my own !-- Left arm wouldn't work after Katrina and We came out O.K. !--it's mostly back !-- We good !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> What up Hopper ? --Where U been ?
> Hang in there Kraven !-- We gotta get a back up power source !-- I been thinking about what a 3-4 day power outage would do to the grow !-- I'd loose it all !



Im on the beach buried up to the neck in sand,,keeping an eye on you. Lol
Your dog tried to pee on me. :48:


----------



## Keef

That ain't no place to be Hopper !-- 
U need to come mow my yard !-- Looks shaggy out there !-- 
If that hurricane loops around and gets in the Gulf --well we had a good run at the beach !-- Maybe we can go back to the swamp ?-- Build me a good grow!-- where U don't need to be !-- U wouldn't want to come in after me !--


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Forgot to log out yesterday, Sorry.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !-- U gonna get any of this weather ?-- Last time I logged out I had forgotten my log in code and Rose had to make me a new one !-- So I just don't log out anymore !-- Is that wrong ? -- I get out I might not be able to get back in !


----------



## ness

burnin1 said:


> Good morning!


 Good morning burnin1, now that is a picture for soar eyes.  Wishing that could be me.  Have to stay clean for a pee test coming up on the 26th.  Have a nice day, burnin1.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Morning Ness !-- U gonna get any of this weather ?-- Last time I logged out I had forgotten my log in code and Rose had to make me a new one !-- So I just don't log out anymore !-- Is that wrong ? -- I get out I might not be able to get back in !


 
 Forecast 70 percent rain coming my way, wishing it goes out to sea.  This hurricane is forecast to hit New England that is were my daughter and family are at.  Have a high day keef as I know you will.  Wish I could join you.


----------



## Keef

Even though I cheated -- I still hated drug screens !--- 2 random drug screens a year !-- No more for me !-- I just went totally to the dark green side !-- I smoke and eat lots of weed !-- I'll lie to a doctor in a heartbeat !-- I tell them only what they need to know !-- One day I hope to go back and teach that pain control doctor a new way of treating pain !-- Dirty drug screen and they'll cut U off of any controlled substance !-


----------



## Keef

Kraven think I could use a bait box bubbler in a bubble cloner ? -- Battery powered ones ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> That ain't no place to be Hopper !--
> U need to come mow my yard !-- Looks shaggy out there !--
> If that hurricane loops around and gets in the Gulf --well we had a good run at the beach !-- Maybe we can go back to the swamp ?-- Build me a good grow!-- where U don't need to be !-- U wouldn't want to come in after me !--



Wouldnt need to come in after you,,,another hurricane in the swamps,,and you be out. Lol
And i ain't gonna Mow your stinking grass,,,welll maybe if the pay is good. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i just watched the news, they are calling it as bad as katrina in fla... Man, will you have to evacuate?  This is very scary.  

Good morning. Ness, i wish you were smoking right now... 

Stay safe you guys.


----------



## WeedHopper

Be careful Kraven.


----------



## Keef

I got up this morning and decided to do like Cane and decarbed a couple B.B. buds and made a couple caps !-- Might should only took 2 instead of 4 ?-- I am twisted sideways and I like it !-- 
Take me about 10 minutes to mow Hopper !-- It ain't bad !-- No matter where U at mother nature can kick your a** !--- Nothing is permanent !-- All U really got is what U carry in your mind !


----------



## WeedHopper

:stoned:


----------



## Budlight

I'm not a big religious believer but I'm saying a big prayer for you kravin 

 I hope everyone else's morning is off to a good start


----------



## Keef

Kraven is and will always be a marine and he knows how to deal with storms like this !-- He done it before !-- It's  the hard work that comes in the aftermath that beats U down !-- That's  what I hope he doesn't have to face !--- I think this gonna be worse than Katrina and over a larger area !-- The east coast of Florida is toast !--I hope they got everyone out !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone,  wow, you been chatting up a storm.   I'm so glad I don't live on the coast anymore.  Y'all keep your head down and stay safe.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, i just watched the news, they are calling it as bad as katrina in fla... Man, will you have to evacuate? This is very scary.
> 
> Good morning. Ness, i wish you were smoking right now...
> 
> Stay safe you guys.


 
Morning Rose.  Hay, Rose is there a certain time the buds get bigger in a outdoor grow?  Does it happen at the end of flowering?  I just hate getting small buds again.  I'm going to get this right sooner than later, I hope.  Smoke one for me Rose.  Have a nice day.:farm:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ness, yes, they do tend to put on a lot of weight at the end. I hope yours do.. I will smoke one for you, right now.


----------



## yarddog

morning gang, i dont think i will get any rain, maybe a shower or two friday. FL. going to get rocked.


----------



## Keef

My daughter is a construction management engineer -- I think she about the make a lot of money !


----------



## Keef

D.D. and I were talking last night about the grow and power usage !-- I think we about to replace the electric appliances ( stove, clothes dryer and water heater )with gas !-- Then double the grow !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are well.

kraven stay safe, i hope you get nothing more then rain.

keef you got mail.

dog got it i'll text you a little later.

umbra my brother done cropped, and is supposed to send me some info. he also told me he needs more beans. i guess i'll fix him up a care package.

yall folks have a great one and i'll check back later.


----------



## Keef

I got a couple fingers of BPU-X-B.B.  seed in a baggie !-- They fertile too !-- Nick and Ness got some !-- I also got plenty seed with it crossed on a Bubblicious! -- Trips went out with a bang !-- He dead but I'm building up the nerve to pollenate a lower limb on Nurse Larry !-- Last time Trips got all over my girls !-- Thus the seed !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning GDP, I mean O.F.C
Kraven thinking of you man..Be careful....
    :48: 

View attachment 1475767588313-159106787.jpg


----------



## Keef

I hate U Cane !-- I'm so jealous !-- I got more seed wet !-- I'll have me one !--
If not --U did clone it ?-- Those caps outta bud ? -- Make me walk sideways !


----------



## Keef

Wanna see my GDP -x- B.R. ? 

View attachment 20161006_104317.jpg


----------



## umbra

I read my horoscope this morning. I'm not huge believer or anything but sometimes.....

A serious case of self-doubt could catch you off guard if you set your hopes too high today. Confusion comes and goes as you swing between a heightened sense of enthusiasm and increased uncertainty. You may be swept up by the fear of making a bad decision, which prevents you from arriving at any conclusion. Paradoxically, you might be happily surprised when a minor setback brings sudden resolution. Confidence is like a muscle; the more you use it, the stronger it gets.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra !-- It's like the blank rune !-- Pregnant and empty at the same time !-- The unknowable !

Green Santa bringing me some seed for more Black Rose crosses and He coming from another direction with something else nice too !-- It's  good to be Keef !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Im on the beach buried up to the neck in sand,,keeping an eye on you. Lol
> Your dog tried to pee on me. :48:



You're a funny man Hopper!  I almost pepper sprayed a couple of kids on the beach when I was jogging one morning; they had buried themselves in a way I didn't see them til I was on them & they jumped up & scared the bejesus out of me!  It was close!  
Beautiful GDP/BR Cane!  Bet it smells wonderful!  I've come to the conclusion that I like weed that smells & tastes pretty!  I'm ruined!  Just love the BPU. Disappointed  in the Bubblicious, but if may get better with aging.  She really struggled to overcome the great bug war of 2016 & I don't believe she reached her full potential.  
Umbra, that horoscope was right on dude! 
Kraven, hope you get lucky my man!  And, I hope you're wrong about it coming back for us!  Keep 'em dry! Be safe!
And, hello Rose, Nes, Dog, Giggy, Burnin1, Nick, OF,  & anyone else I may have missed!


----------



## WeedHopper

No pepper spray DD,,,the sand in my underwear is bad enough. Lol


----------



## Keef

I ain't liking those spaghetti models Kraven !-- 3 of them now show it moving into the Gulf after it spanks  the east coast !-- It gets into the Gulf we both in big trouble !


----------



## yarddog

one show it hitting Florida then circling around for the gulf.


----------



## burnin1

Hunker down and stay safe guys.


----------



## Keef

Are U kidding Burnin1 ? -- It gets anywhere near me --We out !-- I got good home insurance and all that !-- So we jack rabbit outta here !-- I would worry about Kraven but I know he got this !-- It just won't take much to wipe this place clean !-- I knew that when I bought it !-- I'd probably rebuild maybe on another 
lot  !-- Maybe put in a garage with a big AC and 13 ft. Ceilings !-- Get me some doubled ended gravitas lights and burn some power !--


----------



## Kraven

The o'l hippy called this morning so went up to see him and we went and got a trailer load of wood....now it's watch and wait.....may get lucky..... may not. It looks like its gonna make a loop and then come back at us Monday - Tuesday then into the gulf....not a good looking forecast, but very accurate.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, i just watched the news, they are calling it as bad as katrina in fla... Man, will you have to evacuate?  This is very scary.



Rose this is a very dangerous weather situation, it has been since 1983 since i have seen one this bad....what i got a few weeks ago was a joke compared to whats coming down the pipe...I may be far enough west to just get a little wind / rain....wont know till it happens.



WeedHopper said:


> Be careful Kraven.



WH thanks, get your water wings.....it will be in the Gulf on Tuesday after it just wipes half my state off the friggin map.



Budlight said:


> I'm not a big religious believer but I'm saying a big prayer for you kravin



Thanks Bud, a prayer never hurts.



Keef said:


> Kraven is and will always be a marine and he knows how to deal with storms like this !-- He done it before !-- It's  the hard work that comes in the aftermath that beats U down !-- That's  what I hope he doesn't have to face !--- I think this gonna be worse than Katrina and over a larger area !-- The east coast of Florida is toast !--I hope they got everyone out !



Yes sir Keef you have hit the nail on the head, we have seen our share of nasty storms, this one frightens me!



giggy said:


> kraven stay safe, i hope you get nothing more then rain.



Giggy, thank you for your thoughts, we gonna hang in and see just what goes down in the next 24 hrs.....



mrcane said:


> Kraven thinking of you man..Be careful....
> :48:



:48: I'll take a toke with ya. Thanks for the kind thoughts, gonna get dicey for the next 24-36 hrs...and then looks like it will be back to finish anything it didn't get on the first pass.....



yarddog said:


> one show it hitting Florida then circling around for the gulf.



Thanks YD you are very correct, I'll deal with this for the next 4-5 days it seems. I'm used to a 6 hr event.....this is gonna make me weary. For the first time in awhile, this one scares me!


----------



## Keef

Rightly so Soldier !-- Got to respect the weather !-- I been wiped out before !-- I'm getting better at rebuilding !-- Something happens to this place I may just take advantage of that Texas veterans land program !-- 10 acres or more at almost no interest rate or down payment! -- U think they'd know they was financing a pot farm ? -- I'm ready to expand !-- double then double again !-- build me a proper lab and throw down !-- The storm gets into the Gulf it could take the house but it ain't taking us !--I'm hard to kill !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Need to go get the hurricane party supplies--- damn!  Daiquiris anyone?


----------



## Keef

5 gallons of blackberry wine working and 5 gallons of fine blueberry wine and she wants daiquiris ? -- See want I have to live with ? -- For daiquiris young lady I'll be needing rum and for that I'll be needing that little 5 gallon still we talked about !-- and one of them slushy machine they use to make them frozen Almond Joy daiquiris I know U like !--


----------



## Kraven

One day keef I'll start a thread on some corn sqeezin's the how's and the why's. I'll even share a good starting recipe. I prefer a minimum of at least a 20 gal still, you will only get 4 gals out, but they will be the best of the best cut. All regulated by temp so I could teach anyone to make it. I have been honing my craft for over 40 years, so I just go by touch and smell.


----------



## Keef

I like it Kraven !-- U know I'll probably have to make my own still !-- Not sure I want to take the risk of ordering one !-- When it's  time maybe I go get me a sheet of copper !-- Cutting the skirt and making the cap fit perfect might be a pain but I got sheet metal experience !-- Been a long time but I could do it !-- 
This CO2 machine I want has a 90 minute run time but does most of the extraction in the first 15-30 minutes !-- I figure I run it a half hour then reload it --- I get the rest out with an alcohol wash and have RSO as a by product !-- That way I can have 2 runs an hour with the machine !


----------



## Kraven

Dude the weather channel came on with a message saying this is a historic storm and the Florida has never been hit with such force. That they are not hyping the storm, that you need to take this very seriously.....the lost of life is expected for anyone who stays. Says this will make history and don't want Floridians to be part of it. Wow, this was the main hurricane dude and he was talking really serious. Never heard them talk like this, and I am a meteorologist myself. East side of the state gonne be wiped clean.....


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> 5 gallons of blackberry wine working and 5 gallons of fine blueberry wine and she wants daiquiris ? -- See want I have to live with ? -- For daiquiris young lady I'll be needing rum and for that I'll be needing that little 5 gallon still we talked about !-- and one of them slushy machine they use to make them frozen Almond Joy daiquiris I know U like !--


There is a fb post about your personality described as an alcohol. I am RUM! lol. " You are authentic and original. You don't give into what people think or what people have to say. You say and do what you feel like." If I am RUM, I don't want be any run of the mill RUM. Anejo....!


----------



## Keef

I usually go to bed bout 11 or so but I might have to sit up and watch this storm awhile tonight !-- Keep my running shoes close !--


----------



## Kraven

I always get a kick out of fb and some of the things that you can do there. Sounds about right Umbra....

Bundaberg Rum Master Distillers' Collection - Blenders Edition 2015

    ABV: 40.00%
    Category: Dark
    Country: Australia
    Producer: Bundaberg Distilling Company

World's Best Rum 2016

Polished oak notes, rich fruit cake and treacle aromas. Raisins, chocolate cake and cooked banana on the palate. Pleasing simplicity throughout.


----------



## umbra

:aok:


----------



## Keef

Wait U supposed to sip rum ? -- People need to tell me these things !-- I throw that little shot glass back and it might hit the back of my throat on the way down !-- That's why I had to quit !-- U should not do that with that Jamaican Overproof Rum !-- Maybe 151 proof !--Stuff pushed me off that cliff at Ricks !-- Bad !


----------



## Rosebud

You guys, Wilson had to go to the vet, he is in ICU. he thinks he ate something poisonous.

My poor little guy was just a listless limp puppy when i got home from the trainer.  Please send good thoughts.. We love this guy.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven if U see the weather channel people running ---Try to keep up with them !


----------



## Keef

Oh Rose !--I'm so sorry !--I hope he'll be after U with them needle teeth in a few days !-- He has youth on his side !-- Best Wishes to Wilson !


----------



## yarddog

rose i hope the dr can nurse your Wilson to health.   
Kraven, i hope you guys are safe.
 if Florida legalizes, i may transfer to a Ford dealer down there. it is flat though,  hmm.
well, its quittin time. now its time for me to try ans stuff a kayak in the trunk of the civic. lol. i'll see about getting a pic of it and share with yall.


----------



## Keef

Throw a blanket on the roof and tie the kayak  down thru the windows Dog! - I know U got bungee cords !


----------



## umbra

Rose, I hope Wilson is ok. I've been thru this, it is no fun.


----------



## oldfogey8

Thoughts with you, Mr RB and Mr Wilson, Rose...


----------



## Rosebud

thanks you guys. I probably won't hear  from the vet til after 4...a couple more hours... Sheesh.. Mr rb leaves for the wet east coast tomorrow.. Mr wilson needs to come home stat. He is so young. I have never had this happen before.  Thank you my friends for caring, ya bunch of dog lovers.( and cats)


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- Giggy and I were all born in the piney woods of East Texas !-- We might have to sit down and talk family trees one day !--  We might be Cousins or something !-- 
So Dog we gonna pack it up and move to Florida after the vote ?--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose this is a pic of those 2 Nurse Larry girls !-- One with bigger internodes spaces (to the rear left ) and the other  (closer) -- Might be sisters but this is 2 different plants !-- They don't even smell the same !
Glad I cloned them both !-- There will be a pipe show down !-- 

View attachment 20161006_161408.jpg


----------



## Keef

Oh !--That other plant to the right is the mighty BPU-X-B.B. !--Doing it again !


----------



## umbra

I know a guy....sounds like the beginning of joke, DocGreenStone. Known him at a few sites. He sent me a pm with a list of elite clone only' s, and I wasn't sure why he sent it. He's friends with PJ and a ton of other people, all apart of an inner circle of growers. The only person I ever asked for a cut of anything has been NCH. Doc has an amazing assortment to choose from. An OG lover for sure. So I asked if we could trade something. Wow is all I can say. I'm thinking 4 strains that rock will help my confidence muscle flex a little. Maybe Black Lime Reserve, Triangle Kush, Sour Sunset, and Wedding cake.


----------



## Keef

Fate works in mysterious ways Umbra !-- Now Show'm what U can do !--


----------



## Keef

They not gonna give it to U Umbra !--but looks like they gonna give U a chance !-- Good Luck and much Mojo! -- I still got to send U a plant!--- cause I got to know how it stands up to all that fine stuff U gonna be growing ! -- I needs to know !


----------



## Kraven

Oh gosh rose, my thoughts are with you. Keef keeping one eye on the sky and one eye on them, they in my home town now.....gives a brother a funny feeling.


----------



## Keef

It's not far off the coast now !-- 140 mph winds -- Dam ! --Ain't much can stand up to that !


----------



## DirtyDiana

My laundry room! 

View attachment 20161006_183144.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> You guys, Wilson had to go to the vet, he is in ICU. he thinks he ate something poisonous.
> 
> My poor little guy was just a listless limp puppy when i got home from the trainer.  Please send good thoughts.. We love this guy.



Rose, my heart goes out to you! Hope your vet can make Wilson better!  Bless his heart!  And yours!


----------



## umbra

That Neighborhood Bad Boy T shirt is looking a little small Keef


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I like a tight shirt to show off my muscles ! --


----------



## Kraven

Nasty.....


----------



## Keef

Yeah !-- but the winds have dropped to only 130 mph !-- So everything will be O.K. now !


----------



## Kraven

Its going through an eyewall rebuilding cycle....getting bigger and stronger....those winds now extend out twice as far as before.....she has plenty left in her still. 


Shame so many people are now loosing property and possibly life, east coasters got a nasty one this time....


----------



## Kraven

Had a friend call me............. his roof just got removed, they are getting to a shelter now


----------



## Keef

She coming Kraven !-- U ready ?


----------



## Kraven

Yup


----------



## Keef

Alright Cuz !-- Let's do this thing !-- I figure about 2:00 --2:30 am things gonna get tricky for U !-- Why is it always at night !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
Just went and checked on mr wilson, he seems better to me. He will go back to our vet in the morning, but for tonight he is in ER.  He is on iv fluids.  I am glad he is the only one there. He kissed me.. I kissed him.. I  think he will be ok. We are thinking he ate a sweet potato vine that is poison and causes an LSD trip in dogs, cats and horses.  Very poison.. I will go kill it right now. 

Thanks for caring.. He better be ok..

Thinking of you Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Rose, Glad to hear about Wilson.
We are good here so far.
Keef, asked my wife the same question....why cant they ever come after breakfast??


----------



## Kraven

120,000 w/o power now down south.....


----------



## Rosebud

Those poor folks and city workers, and everyone.. Who knows how long they will be without...


----------



## Keef

Weeks ? --In da heat !-- Be more die in the aftermath than the storm !-- Lots of sick people can't survive that kind of heat !


----------



## Keef

Lots of elderly retired to Florida -- It'll be hardest on them !


----------



## Kraven

yea, always seems 100 degrees the day after with no shade....if the storm doesn't get you the days after are just as dangerous


----------



## Keef

About 2 weeks post Katrina I snagged those 2 bags of ice !-- I can't tell how much it meant !-- Best drink of ice cold water I had in my life !--That was the best ice ever !


----------



## yarddog

Hold tight down there.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C !-- Who am I kidding I'm up doing my own wake and bake !
4 am central and my face woke me up throbbing !-- Cup of coffee and a hit or 2 from the pipe and some caps --I be better !-- Just sitting up the pressure has eased !-- Never break your fall with your face !-- It just doesn't work out so well !--- Be building a glorious buzz down here !--


----------



## Kraven

Me too, a big branch come down (neighbors), woke me up about an hour ago, we are still looking good so far, but today will be the day that we are most at risk. Hunkered down and hanging in. Packing a bowl. Drinking coffee. Watching weather channel, and doing morning forecast for today looking at the models and surface maps trying to get a good fix on what today will bring.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Kraven and Keef, just got up to say bye to bud.. Glad to see your update Kraven. 
I just called the ER... they said Wilson is doing well, going out to potty etc... I will be glad to get him home later today.

Peace in the midst of chaos is wished everyone.


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- I think it's  time for another cup of coffee and a fresh pipe !-- I been over at icmag reading a thread about polyploidy !-- They talk a good game but not one of them is doing it !-- Seems there's  lots of theory and opinions but no hands on !-- I decided to leave the theory to the smart brothers and just get back to the doing it !--


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- Good news !


----------



## Kraven

G'morning Rose, glad to hear about Wilson.


----------



## Kraven

Some of pic's in from Matthew Damage


----------



## yarddog

dang, no chicken fell ouf of the bucket. its a scam!!
morning ofc, friday, lets do it one more time.  i am ready to hit the river tomorrow, borrowed a couple kayaks from a friend. i need to buy my own one day. figured to buy used over the winter and maybe save a few dollars.  
i was blessed with seeing karma take a person out yesterday.  partly my fault.
I was riding in the fast lane, going slow. this is a big four lane, but does not have much traffic. like 5 cars in 25 miles.   so this guy passes me in the slow lane and blows his horn, which sounded like a scooter horn. mean mugging me the whole way by. so i skipped the car horn and reached on down to the air horn switch and gave him a good 5 second blast of a semi air horn.      lol, my wife was rolling laughing. so the guy gets half a mile down the road and his ladder fell out the truck. so when i went by i tooted the horn at him.   that made my day. lol.    
traffic is bad here, hurricane traffic and all. the city i work in is full, can't find a room anywhere. even the seedy joints you could get a room, *****, and some dope in a package deal are full.   I-16 interstate was bumper to bumper all day yesterday.  lots of folks moving around right now.    its cloudy here, feels like a storm but we are not expected to get much if any rain


----------



## ness

Good Morning Rose, DD, OFC.

Kraven thinking of you and mrs. K. hoping the best for you.

Rose, I'm so sorry about Wison, and glad he is feeling better. Hope he comes home soon.  You got to look out for mushroom to.  

I got family in Palm Bay, FL.  Haven't heard from them yet.  Praying for all.


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Some of pic's in from Matthew Damage


 
Kraven those picture look awful.  Tj and me are just on the edge of the hurricane in GA.  Maybe get some rain and wind that is all, Glad we move out of FL.  I hated it there.  Now, we feel all 4 seasons, love it.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. krav, bro your still in our thoughts, stay safe. well gotta get back out in the shop. chat at yall later. peace


----------



## Kraven

ness said:


> I got family in Palm Bay, FL.  Haven't heard from them yet.  Praying for all.




ness they didn't get super hard but there are 700,000 people w/o power down south but by lunch they will be out trying to restore power, I'm sure they are fine. We are 1/2 through this, Ga will be looking at it by nightfall. you and TJ stay safe. Peace


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- Not moving so well !--


----------



## Rosebud

Morning again.. Keef, i am like you this morning. Ug. rain on the tarp i need to go get off.. Wilson gets to come home today. Bud thinks it was the sweet potato vine.. My favorite lime green vine, won't have it again, rather have wilson.  I called them in the middle of the night and they were kissing him... My other dogs are like, ok now, back to normal..No wilson...

I get to do whatever i want this weekend.. I don't have to cook if i don't want to.  If i wasn't so tired i would do a little dance.  Time to smoke.


----------



## Kraven

:48: I'll join you Rose, feels like 4:20 somewhere...keeping fingers crossed it stays on the same path, we will be about 75 miles from the trouble, short rains and peeks of sun this am, with a good breeze. Feeling golden, yet feeling for all the people who have been and are yet to be affected, she is just grinding the earth clean as she rocks up the east coast.


----------



## Keef

We got some rain off and on -- Got nothing to do with that storm but the unstable air be messing with my face !-- Feeling my age today !-- Maybe better later ? --


----------



## Kraven

No sadly enough there are new forecast tracks putting it farther up the coast into NC [- Rose - sorry, these things have a mind of their own, yesterday it didn't look like they were gonna be affected much - ] and back across Florida as a weak system.....dunno whats gonna happen when it reemerges in the Gulf. 


I'm so close it's like sticking out your tongue to lick a moving chainsaw....feels that close, watching clouds just race by....stay east man, just need it to stay east for another 6 hrs...


----------



## Keef

Kraven U need to have a talk with this little BBSL girl I'm sexing !-- She packing leaves together showing all the signs of being a female but no hair yet !--
D.D. found me a prize the other day !-- She was packing a pipe with some GDP and out the bud comes a single perfect seed !-- Gonna have to see if it'll germ !-- 
Face is a little better !-- Got pharming to do !


----------



## Kraven

Feels weird to have a hurricane so close and be a spectator, she is nasty and close but not gonna affect me any, well this round so far lol. Got some friends down south that say its done for them, just minimal damage. It gets much worse the farther you go north from Miami starting around Cape Canaveral and in Daytona and Jax and they are just getting slammed right now. Tonight Georgia, South Carolina and North Carolina has it next, looks like they are gonna get it as bad as the rest of the east coast of Florida.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Kraven U need to have a talk with this little BBSL girl I'm sexing !-- She packing leaves together showing all the signs of being a female but no hair yet !--
> D.D. found me a prize the other day !-- She was packing a pipe with some GDP and out the bud comes a single perfect seed !-- Gonna have to see if it'll germ !--
> Face is a little better !-- Got pharming to do !



Only 1 dad it could be....Banana og x ult chem/sfv.


----------



## Keef

Looks like they gonna be some Purple stuff in the grow room !-- Ready to try a new trick in the lab but not today !-- I be needing both hands to work right !-- Left arm has a twitch but the thumb is working !


----------



## Rosebud

happy birthday kraven!!!​ View attachment marijuana cake.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

Went apple pickin' today. Hope there is some good weather heading Florida and the rest of the east coasts way shortly... 

View attachment IMG_2301.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> happy birthday kraven!!!​




TYVM Rose ~hugs~


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Kraven !--


----------



## yarddog

happy birthday Kraven. mother nature giving you a nasty gift isn't she?


----------



## Kraven

naw we in the clear now, gonna suck for GA, SC and NC though....then it loops back down to us middle of the week next week. Thanks


----------



## Keef

Quit saying that Kraven !-- I don't want it in the Gulf !


----------



## Kraven

Me neither, I would love the models to show something different, its gonna hit the other hurricane in the Atlantic and its gonna kick Matthew right back at us.


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, Kraven, it's your birthday! Happy, happy, joy, joy!  Think you're NOT going to get a hurricane for your birthday!  That's probably the best gift yet!  I'm convinced it's not coming back for you-- or us!  Staying positive!


----------



## Kraven

I hope, if it does come back around it will just likely be a minimal TS prolly not much more than a tropical wave, not really a favorable place to form caines next week in the gulf just due to the southern jet stream dips and there is a high lvl of sheer setting up for next week. Still think it will come back around, but models change every 6 hrs


----------



## Keef

Houston !-- The Eagle has Landed !-- 
Umbra !--- DAM !-- Are U sure U sent enough seed ? -- WOW !-- Thanks Cuz !


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna need a bigger grow !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Fixing to hit the road going to work....... blinkers please! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474642251909.jpg


----------



## Keef

Time to burn ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am in... stoned already however.


----------



## Keef

Pretty much been that way all day Rose !-- Still not getting around very well !-- I'm working on some hash now !-- Maybe tommorrow  be a better day ?--


----------



## Kraven

I'm down too :48:


----------



## Keef

Any reason to light up is a good reason !-- I'm not too high but walking on water probably wouldn't be that hard !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, are you having a good birthday? 

Can a person go to bed at 6 pm?  I am thinking maybe.


----------



## Keef

Why U ask us Rose ? -- Thought U was gonna do what U wanted this weekend ? -- I can't do that cause 8 hours sleep in a row is usually 6 so if I go to bed at 6 then I be up at 2 !--


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am, I watching weather but not getting and I'm quite medicated atm. You go to bed when your tired, not at a time silly


----------



## Kraven

Wow, so my post says it all lol


----------



## Rosebud

Good night peeps.


----------



## yarddog

I'm out for the night myself.     Got stoned and ate home popped kettle corn and ate peanut butter sandwiches for supper.  All you do with the popcorn is when you add your kernals to the oil add a couple tablespoons of sugar at the same time. Careful to not burn it as it burns easeir with the sugar.    Best popcorn ever. Add some salt.


----------



## umbra

Next time make some canna butter and put it on the popcorn, lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C !-- Oh Dark Thirty !--I thought I would get in some 4:20 practice early! -- Practice makes perfect !-- 40+ years of practice ! --I think I'm getting pretty good at getting high !-- Watch !


----------



## Kraven

Rose just getting organized, looks like it is gonna make N.C....models change every-time I sleep "Poor Bud". He will be fine, just a little damp and windblown. Lots of tornado's hitting the coast now in SC, the eye is sitting on the coast of Charleston SC. Winds 80-100mph. looks like Savannah and Charleston got hit good over night. Pretty sure the eastern half of NC is going to see good rains and decent wind. Then sure enough the dadgum models have it looping back middle of next week....what an awful weather system...be glad when it spins down finally.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven when the lights come on this morning is that little BlackBerry Snow Lotus gonna show some hair ?-- I'm pretty sure but I don't start cutting on a girl till I'm sure !-- I been bit by a latent hermie before !-- 
I got no doubt about the B.B. and I don't lollipop plant but I clean up the lower parts for air flow and I got a B.B. needs to be cleaned up some !-- So that where I get my cuts for the juice !-- So time to get back at it !-- That one B.B. with the sworled leaves ? -- As much as I want it I don't think it's  The One !-- If one of my survivors  is a mixploid with a marked increase in potency --I can live with that !--- I come after something and I'll have it !


----------



## Keef

Going thru these seed Geena Santa brought me !-- I'm gonna need more room for sure !-- All sorts of purples -and tasty sounding stuff !--- Looks like fate is telling me it's  time to expand !-- I don't know how to sit on seed !-- I got to plant some !--It's  a disease !---- Not my fault !--


----------



## Keef

Hey I'm guessing this Hoe Berry has a little indica in it !-- What cha think ? 

View attachment 20161008_072008.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc. Looks like nc and sc getting wet.      Going to hit the river tomorrow on the kayak,should be fun. If not a little windy. Calling for 10 winds and 20 mph gusts.
Keef I have a wonder woman strain that always shows fat leaves like that but then it shows male.
Clones are the way to go.  But seeds give you that mystery.   
Time to roll a couple joints and go see the grandma in law. Poor lady is 81 and she has had some rough miles in life.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hopefully everyone's having a good Saturday :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning... Raining cats and dogs in Durham... Wedding starts at 4... 

I have the crop covered as it rained last night.. Think i will leave it covered as more rain is forecast for tomorrow. I think i could take it down by myself, but not get it on again...  tasted a papaya bud... not impressed yet..

Mr Wilson is home and doing so much better. He is cute.


----------



## Budlight

What are you guys think of the leaf structure on my Indiana bubblegum I thought it looked a little odd


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- I feel better today !--- Some coffee and another pipe I be just fine !-- 
Dog -- I agree with U about Clones versus seed but U gotta have something to clone first !-- My Widow turned 3 years old in August  and I still run her !-- I just been doing seed to isolate more girls !--


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- Heavy serrations on those leaves !-- Looks healthy and happy to me !-- 
Rose good for Wilson and U !


----------



## Keef

Something got to change !-- I can't keep stuffing plants into one bloom box !-- I got the plants for at least 1 more box ready !-- I mean it works I just need more room !

Dog - What U said about preferring clones over seed !--  I been working since spring isolating girls for the harem !--  I got my Widow -- BPU-X-B.B. -- Gorilla Glue #4 --- Master Kush -- Bubba's Momma -- Hippie's  Dawg -- Bubblicious --Somebody is missing !-- Anyway I got a few more to sex like that BlackBerry Snow Lotus that still has no hair --Rose's Purple Haze and Hoe Berry !-- I lost the Tranquil Elephantizer but she left me a child fathered by Trips -- D.D.'s Blue Elephant only the single plant and it is yet to be sexed ! 

View attachment 20161008_121444.jpg


----------



## Keef

Had to go do roll call --2 phenos of Nurse Larry were missing !-- Got rooted cuts of all !--


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good up in here this morning Keef, and Budlight...very nice.


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> What are you guys think of the leaf structure on my Indiana bubblegum I thought it looked a little odd



Nope I have had several strains that have good strong serrations like that, the Star Fighter and the Grass Monkey I'm running have that same leaf structure.


----------



## Keef

Transfered 6 GDP-X-B.R sprouts to a grow medium this morning and looks like maybe a few more germing !---I said I would have one !-- Round 4 might go to Keef !-- First Purple for me !--


----------



## Keef

I need to look some stuff up !-- Da Purps--Black Kush -- Delta Wave --The White -x- Nepal indica ! -- These are things I need to know now !- but wait there's  more !


----------



## Budlight

Keef Da Purps  it's not too bad I've smoked it a few times


----------



## mrcane

Afternoon all wind tipped over couple plants raining like the dickens here.. going to last another day before we see any sun...have the girls covered...Looks like i might have to take a few branches to keep them out of the drip line...did I mention...No more outdoor grows..??
    I'm Puffin...:48:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bud !-- Soon as I get some of this other stuff sorted out I'm gonna see what I can do with some blacks and purples !-- I want a selection of fine ladies to choose from !-- Who knows I may have to fill a warehouse come the end of prohibition !-- They ain't gonna know what hit them around here !-- Might better  give a thought to NCH's -Windshield business plan ?--


----------



## Keef

No more outdoors Cane ?-- I can see no reason for me to grow outside !-- I'm indoors year round just not sure what comes next !-- I know what I want to do but getting there from here --I don't know exactly what to do but I'm growing my a** off !-- I got to have some of that Purple -- So pretty !


----------



## oldfogey8

chopped my plant this morning and trimmed it up. now i will have a hole in my routine for a while. no plants for the old fogey... :confused2:


----------



## umbra

delta wave isn't something you'll find on seedfinders, lol...nor black kush.
delta wave = C99 ( bros grimm F2 ) x blackrose F7
black kush = Las Vegas Purple kush x blackrose F7
The white x blackrose F7...I called it black and white


----------



## umbra

maybe white rose would be better


----------



## Keef

Umbra this one didn't have a label --Any idea what it might be ? 

View attachment 20161008_150716.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Well, I guess bud is getting a small taste of what we get hit with Rose. I sure didn't think it would affect him, but the models just kept changing. He will be fine....maybe a little soggy...but no worse for the wear. Keef them look like good beans, what are they ?


----------



## Keef

Not sure yet Kraven !-- Umbra sent me some seed and this bag wasn't labeled so I was hoping he could remember !--- He had a Black Rose male he crossed on several nice varieties he said the seed were getting old and I told send'm to me and see if I get get something to germ !--I was about half way kidding but there was all sorts of seed showed up !-- Thus the planned Purple Grow ! -- I have never grown or seen an Auto and don't have a very high opinion of them --- It's  Purple Cheese !-- So what cha gonna do ?


----------



## Kraven

I ran one auto, it was a Afgooey. Got ti be 2 foot tall and gave up 2 zips.....bud was a bit weak for my taste. Never looked into running another.


----------



## Keef

I might run it another time Kraven !-- U gotta know I'm want some pretty bud so I can jack with it genetically !-- Gonna have plenty to work with !--


----------



## mrcane

Yo one of the lower buds on the Hippies Dawg...had to take it...
       :48:..... 

View attachment 14759650390591748944714.jpg


----------



## Keef

Shame on U Cane !-- Now U gonna have to smoke it !-- I got a new little girl Dawg too !-- Just sexed her !-- Looks nice Cuz !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I have no idea. I tried to make sure everything was marked. Mr Cane, very impressed.


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- No problem Umbra !-- Seed surprise !-- Let's find out !-- Thanks again !-- I did not expect such a selection !-- I'm about ready to give up having some kind of plan !-- Everything keeps changing !-- I guess the best plan is to jump in and see where it goes ?


----------



## Kraven

Very nice cane. bet she is gonna smoke well.


----------



## mrcane

For a small plant she looks like she is packing some weight .have a fan blowing up under her right now.....got pretty wet this morning...
Keef them seeds look good and healthy 

View attachment 1475967319782-561328577.jpg


----------



## Keef

He got the touch Kraven !--Lots of us tried that GDP-B.R. and couldn't get them to germ !-- Cane pulled a girl  out 1st . time !-- He hasn't hit his stride yet !-- 
Cane fixing to get jiggy on an inside grow !


----------



## Keef

That's the plant Cane ! --- Sativa leaves and grows like an indica !-- That's what I got !-- You'll have to let us know how it smokes !-- I sent a few of those seed out !-- Don't make me name names !-- Still got more than a few !


----------



## mrcane

Keef, how you say that BPU X BB smoke ??the pheno that I have has pretty  fluffy buds..don't know if she will make the cut....???


----------



## DirtyDiana

Purple Haze & Hoeberry-- nice specimens for newbies!  The Hoeberry is so  Indica looking, just perfect!   And I've been after rose's Purple Haze for a while-- finally got a beauty!  The "root" pic is newly rooted clones & newbies from seeds like the PH & HB. 

View attachment 20161008_183653-1.jpg


View attachment 20161008_181853.jpg


----------



## Keef

She's nice !-- Makes hard blueberry scented  bud !-- U need some more seed ? --- Trips left me plenty F-2 seed !-- He got to Bubblicious too !-- Dog had a peach smelling pheno and there should be  lots of variety fruity stuff in there !-- I don't like my Bubblicious! -- Smells like rotting fruit in a bowl of  desiel !--


----------



## Keef

Cane this is from a couple months ago but this what my BPU-X-B.B.  do !-- 

View attachment 20160928_145020-2.jpg


View attachment 20160719_095653-1-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

I just popped 5 BB Kings. I'm calling all of the bb x bpu that. just easier than writhing bb x bpu out all the time.


----------



## umbra

Cane, some may turn out fluffy. very sativa


----------



## Keef

Umbra !-- We just refer to it as the B.B. !-- But Hey !-- U bred it!-- So be it !--  I got 6 GDP-X-B.R germed and growing !-- Had others do it then die !--but I should be able to find a nice girl cause these look like they gonna make it !--


----------



## umbra

if at first you don't succeed, try, try again....lol there are other blackrose stuff so don't sweat it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Truth! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475275263852.jpg


----------



## Keef

I might be a little hard headed Umbra only took me 4 tries ( knock on my head )!-- Lots and lots of B.R. crosses !-- I get these GDP-X-B.R. in aero !-- I might just jump into a purple grow !-- Get high and get some seed wet !-- U can't take it back after that !--


----------



## Keef

O.K.--- Black -White and - Purple Grow !


----------



## Keef

What this stuff I hear of called California Sour Desiel ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop!  Whoop!  Matthew is going out to sea & will not double back across Florida or into the Gulf! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469908689161.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.  Trying to shake the cobwebs, got to get to the river before sunrise. Hope y'all have a good morning. Catch ya later


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Yo Dog --be careful out there !-- I know about them rivers ya'll got up there in the hills and hollers  !-- I saw "Deliverance" !--U hear banjo music ?- Start shooting!--Don't talk !--


----------



## Keef

Arm seems to be working good enough today -- So for the Umpteenth time -- I'm juicing the B.B. !--Try  my new trick today  !-- Woulda been a lot easier is U could find a formula have success just by following it !-- It's not that simple !-- I gotta set the stage and wait for the right accident to happen !--


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F.C.  Hurricanes is fun, ain't they?  Ya' ought to ride one out on an 80 ft. Shrimp boat sometime.  Rode 2 out on navy destroyers.  Never seen so many seasick people but the ships are safer. 

Here's an update.  1st is the Hippie Dawg ,next is the blueberry,  and finally a little bud porn. 

View attachment 20160928_221622.jpg


View attachment 20161009_085137.jpg


View attachment 20161009_085435.jpg


View attachment 20161009_085455.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- I thought U was out riding the green dragon !-- I think these will do U right !-- I haven't smoked the Dawg but if your B.B. is like it's  mom she gonna do U right !-- I like some bud porn in the morning!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning everyone! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475275653383.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C 
Keef congrats on the GDP X BR mojo for girls that live..it seems to be a tough one..
St.Nick...looking nice. My little Hippies dawg looks like a little Xmas tree...
          Yep....:48:


----------



## mrcane

DD...50s and damp here....burrrrrr....


----------



## Keef

Thanks Cane !-- I got a seed refill so I'll either get one now or later !-- I think some gonna make it this time !


----------



## Keef

Cane we got 88/67 ish today and tomorrow then it gets hot again !-- 
D.D. still at work wait on her relief !-- Hope she brings me one of those breakfast sandwiches !


----------



## mrcane

Overnight lows getting into the low 40s ,no frost yet...
88 * gettin to hot for this yank...
Just put a loaf of bread on the rise,......garlic & rosemary focaccia
    :48:


----------



## Keef

We used to have a bread machine might be about time to get another !-- Makes making bread easy !-- 
Yeast done ate most of the sugar in my wine cause the bubbling has almost stopped !-- I think the blueberry is more like a dry Merlot !-- Black Berry gonna be interesting! --  I might go get about 10 lbs of strawberries !-- Wine and Weed about the only skills I got left !-- Both illegal !-- Dam !-- U know that ain't right !--


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Cane, some may turn out fluffy. very sativa



Nice I can use a little sativa in my diet....and Thank you for all your hard work....:aok:


----------



## Keef

Cane --So U want some sativa ? -- U know that can happen ? --- A long finishing sativa ?-- Wanna get jiggy with some Thai ? --- I know some people and this one guy got some some Thai and might have some seed !-- I'm not sure what some of this stuff I got is !-- indica /sativa ?-- I think mostly hybrids !-- Got some seed from the dad --that fathered your GDP-x- Black Rose-- bred to several different mothers by Umbra !-- Then there's  stuff I'm not even sure what it is !--but I will be finding out !-- He said the seed were old and many may not germ !-- Don't affect me none I just germ more seed !-- Right now though I'm locked in battle with this GDP-X-B.R. -- It's  personal now !-- I will have one for no other reason than I have failed with it 3 times !


----------



## Keef

When I got to flight school they told us the reason U are here is because if there were 100 of U and I said 99 of U were gonna die -- Everyone of U would look around and think -- I sure feel sorry for the rest of U bastids !


----------



## sopappy

Any other old farts notice this thing or am io coming down with Parkinson's or something? I'm 62 and it's getting worse. My damn fingers on the mouse INVOLUNTARILY click it. It drives me phucking crazy. I noticed it once in awhile years ago but it is getting ridiculous now. 
Hand resting on mouse, out of the blue...click....***?


----------



## sopappy

DirtyDiana said:


> Good morning everyone!



Ditto, I am putting on long underwear ALREADY.....
my gawd, I'm THAT old guy walking around in long underwear aaarrrrgghhh


----------



## Keef

My left arm twitches Pappy but it's  from the head neck injury but it only does it sometimes so I feel your pain !-- It can be very frustrating !--  I only have trouble for awhile every month or 2 but it's much better ! 
Might hit 90 today so I'll pass on the long johns !


----------



## mrcane

sopappy said:


> Any other old farts notice this thing or am io coming down with Parkinson's or something? I'm 62 and it's getting worse. My damn fingers on the mouse INVOLUNTARILY click it. It drives me phucking crazy. I noticed it once in awhile years ago but it is getting ridiculous now.
> Hand resting on mouse, out of the blue...click....***?


  SoPappy stay active...work out..ride a bike...
I have been doing some volunteering at the local gym. With people who have Parkinson's ,,they have a great program. Called Rock Steady Boxing...it is in gyms around the world...keep up the cross, cross..co-ordination...
      Keep Puffing....:48:


----------



## Keef

Rose -- That Nurse Larry smell haunts me !-- I get the floral but it's  more complicated than just floral !-- I feel I should know that smell but it eludes me !

Cane -- I got 2 phenos of Rose's  Nurse Larry !-- Look different and smell different !--  The more squat Medicine Woman pheno is a Keeper !-- They both keepers and I cloned them both !-I can only keep one !--- First run is about mid bloom !-- She gonna be a heavy producer too !--


----------



## Keef

Later this week I'm gonna get D.D. to pollenate a lower Nurse Larry branch with BPU-X-B.B.  pollen !-- I'll have to go away while she does it !-- I'm afraid I'll end up with another seeded run !-- I'm a cloner this breeding makes me uncomfortable !--


----------



## Keef

Who in they right mind would put fresh cuts into a hot weed killer solution ?   U know I ain't right don't cha ? 

View attachment 20161009_131451.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Hiya all, busy day today around here. Be glad to finish up and get set down.


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- I started 3 of those Black Berry Snow Lotus -- One didn't germ then I kilt one !-- I guess one was all I needed !--
 BBSL -- Lady-- in da house !

This pic is from my grudge match !-- 

View attachment 20161009_140022.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc.     Got home. River was fun, watching James bond thunderball.     Man the high tech gadgets they flash on those old James bond movies trip me out.    Lol but for 1965 that was hot stuff!


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog -- So no banjos ?-- Sounds like U had a good day !


----------



## St_Nick

yarddog said:


> Hello ofc.     Got home. River was fun, watching James bond thunderball.     Man the high tech gadgets they flash on those old James bond movies trip me out.    Lol but for 1965 that was hot stuff!



That is my favorite Bond movie.   I must have seen it a 100 times.   I started to watch the debate but it was too depressing. I'm just gonna smoke another dube. :48:


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true about the debate !-- I made it thru 10 minutes !-- Then found something on MTV Live !-- Warren Haynes Band live in Austin !-- Warren be one of the guitarist from Allman Brother Band !-- Got sideways and ????? -- Well It woulda been brilliant if I could remember what it was !--Bands back on !--


----------



## ness

Morning Rose, D.D and all.  

Kraven, I know it is late but Happy B. D.  Did you get much damage from the storm?  We didn't even get rain here.

Keef, D.D. though root system is awesome.  

Rose, I'm so happy to hear Wilson is home.

Nick your picture are looking good. 

Going to take one of Aurora Indica down today, not much to talk about, but it grew small little buds.  I'll be smoking her anyways.  Looking forward in cloning inside.


----------



## yarddog

good morning ofc, i noticed this morning i joined M.P. two years ago. it was long before i was calling mp home, and that is solely because of the members here. i am glad to call you guys my friends, and glad i stumbled across this forum. 
well.. 58 this morning. my body is in full winter mode, used to the sun and sweat, i'll need to get used to some cool weather. i never appreciated winter until i rode a motorcycle through the winter. its just like summer, once you get used to the difference in temperature its an enjoyable season.  with temps dropping, i have been opening a window at night in the bloom room, taking night time temps into the low to mid 60's. 
bloom is at 7 weeks, starting to get good weight in there. i had to stake some branches last night. i need to make up my mind if i am going to run bpu again immediately after this harvest, or if i will run bloom almost empty for a couple weeks while i wait on snow lotus to grow.     
well, lets get this week started.


----------



## DirtyDiana

At work. Baby sleeping.  So, I'm channel surfing & I  thought I caught an episode of SNL, but it was just a clip from the debate last night.  Love me some SNL & that Alec Baldwin is really good. Hope my relief is on time cause I'm ready!  You all have a good one.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all.
ness....we did good too, it stayed to the east. Thank you for the birthday wish.
Was lil chilly here too this am dog.
Tired. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
I woke up in a foul mood wanting to fight !-- Stupid head injury !-- Anyway I think I'll keep to myself till I can get a handle on it !-- Have a good day all !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Of course! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475275737045.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

G'day O.F.C,  I got ribs in the slow cooker.   Woke up to 45 degrees this morning.  What do you do when your weed tastes like jet fuel smells?   Not liking that much.   Hey Keef,  can you guess what I got cooking?  Hint:  130 proof  first run :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. ? -- So many post I'm just catching up !-- I'm feeling beat up but I be O.K. !--
Nick -- Besides THC  and the other cannabinoids cannabis has a group of chemicals called terepenes -- That combine in different ways to produce the different smells and taste !-- With smells of earthy -- piney--floral--fruity and of of those combinations smells of fuel oil -- A variety called Desiel is one !-- I guess U know what Skunk smells like ? -- Breeding for a terepene profile may be the next big thing !--- I hope one of those B.B. U got takes after mom !--- My house doesn't smell like pot !-- Smells like blueberries !


----------



## Kraven

I have had some fuel-ly tasting before, if the strain is not medically doing it for you, I can't get past the taste. Ribs sound good nick.


----------



## Keef

That's  why Bubblicious is on the way out !-- Rotting fruit in a bowl of fuel oil is not my favorite smell !- Her children may be a different story !-- There's  lots of possible combinations there !-- The Jesus of breeders would be a breeder that could breed for terepenes and potency without compromising either !-- I ain't Jesus -- I think there's  another way !-- I been collecting all these varieties because I want to go the way of vape oil !-- U know how they got those perfume peeps that can combine different things to produce a new fragrance?  ---- If I can't combine oil to produce a desired terepene profile then I'll find someone who can !-- Some will be fine without mixing with anything else !-- It's all wide open and not many answers !-- So goes the quest for "The Green Grail " !!


----------



## umbra

I remember a strain from EG that I grew out. Smelled like you were standing at a bus stop, after 3 weeks in a jar it smelled and tasted like lemon hard candy.


----------



## umbra

When Bodhi was trying to recreate road kill skunk, there were 3 major components he tried to get right. The skunk smell, the dead rotting meat smell, and the feces smell...because the true road kill skunk had all 3 together at once.


----------



## Keef

That's  some complicated stuff right there Umbra !-- In a free weed  world one thing is for sure there will be variety !-- Predicting what people will find desirable or not sounds like a tricky business ? -- My thoughts are that with restrictions on where people can smoke anything I think flowers will make up maybe half the market  in smokables the rest gonna be hash oil cartridges for e-cigs !-- Smoke them almost anywhere !
So I think the market stabilizes as the price per mg. equalizes !-- 
Lemon gonna always be popular !


----------



## St_Nick

Spare me the roadkill, I can do without. This stuff is an unknown that I received from a friend. They smell like rotten fruit if you touch them but the flavor When smoked is jist like jp5 smells.


----------



## Kraven

RKS, ....she is nasty, and very unpredictable, but when you breed her right you get epic smoke hands down. She is the mother to the Hippy Slayer cut I keep. Not easy to grow, but well worth the trouble. I got the cut from a close friend and this is his work, here is the linage - [Hippy Slayer]



Dirty Hippy - [Snow Lotus sister (Afgooey x Blockhead)] x RKS [from the Jim Ortega line] = Hippy Slayer


----------



## Keef

Nick what ever it is sounds like it's  related to a desiel ! -- There's so many varieties ! -- Some people like the stuff !-- It might change with some aging like Umbra said ?-- I think it's  gonna end up like cigarettes ,beer and other commodities !-- People gonna have thier favorite BRAND that is a consistent product  !--


----------



## Keef

There's that legendary Snow Lotus super mom again !-- 
Work it Kraven !-- Some things are just worth the extra effort !


----------



## Kraven

Oh Wow, a friend sent me a few carts and a couple bats...needed good CBD oil and oh wow, so much better than flowers. Great for my lungs, even better for my GI issues and PTSD...I am now officially a high CBD vape when possible to medicate, clean, no smell just a nice peppery sensation person. We vote in less than three weeks to make my diagnosis on the list of prescribed meds for my conditions. I'm so happy...wow and very very well medicated.....really easy to get too much it seems...gonna have to get used to how to meter out doses. Peace


----------



## Keef

I'm all over it Kraven !-- Florida goes legal mmj -- I might better get that 'sheen ordered !-- I'm sure it'll  take a couple runs to figure it out !-- From the start people have told me ---Keef flowers are more valuable than oil are U crazy ? - Oil is only a by product made from trim !-- They are absolutely right --Today !-- Everything changes !--- This is a gamble that the price of oil will stabilize at point where THC cost per mg. equalizes between oil and flowers !-- Nice ain't it Kraven ?-- Little dab will do !


----------



## Keef

I just got a feeling that a mix of high CBD and a high THC with the right terepene profile gonna be very good medicine !--- but Which combination ?


----------



## Keef

First hash oil e-cig cartridge we had was a high THC -- I don't remember which one ---OR  Where it came from !-- but when D.D. hit that thing first time she said how do they make this ?-- It was like 70 % THC and said right on the package -- Made from pure CO2 extracted hash oil !-- Not many make a CO2 extractor ! -- 
No solvent -- No added anything !-- Easy on the lungs and U can't grow flowers that strong !-- I may be wrong but I see a developing market especially in the new free states that may not even know U can get high off an e-cig yet and most wouldn't even know what U doing ! -- Should be a market for premium oil made only from the best flowers from the most potent and tasty varieties  (from a single plant)!-- Having an exclusive  Trick Pony would lock in a market share !


----------



## Kraven

Yea I can see preferring this to flowers fosure. Much more effective, I have 2 high THC ones too...grape and blueberry....they hit hard too


----------



## Keef

Here's the problem I face if I make CO2 oil !-- A pound wholesales maybe little north of $2,500 a lb (?) -- A lb of the same weed would make maybe an ounce of CO2 vape oil !-- 60 one half mil. vape cartridges  --I don't know the wholesale price but they retail for what ? --$35-45 each including tax !-- That's  why it seems the industry standard is to trim and sell flowers then extract the trim for vape oil !-- Trim is very cheap out there !-- So I'm a pot pharmer but I see an opportunity !-- Might as well buy that cheap trim and run it thru an extractor !--Not go be many with the tech to do it around here !-- Later maybe a premium oil ?


----------



## umbra

Just booked my flight to the RSNA in Chicago. I plan on taking a high CBD and a high THC vape pen with me.


----------



## Keef

They can't stop and test everyone with an e-cig !-- Do U HEAR what I'm saying U people still living under the oppressive yoke of prohibition ?--- U NEED to think about this some ?---They not even looking for these yet !


----------



## Kraven

Dude, got my twin guns on myself. I have seen the light, smelled the air....Vape pens..... matching set...one high thc one high cbd.


----------



## Keef

I know Kraven !-- Don't get me wrong I love some flowers but these cartridges are here to stay !-- I need the answer to one more question before I order that $3,500 extractor !-- What if it comes out like shatter or too thick to flow in an e-cig cartridge?  --- I have yet to find a good way to thin it !-- This is important to me !- I want to run the extractor and when the CO2 ice melts and the gas evaporates --I want to know if it is gonna ready to fill a cart ? -- The chamber only holds 1 Oz. -- So I'm thinking shake it first then extract the keif ?


----------



## Keef

Oh !-- I just checked and that sneaky Green Santa been here !-- Mazar -- Barney's Farm  Night Shade a couple fem. Widow seed !-- Like Christmas up in here !--


----------



## Keef

It Beat me 3 times !-- GDP-X-B.R. -- in da house and looks like gonna be more !-- 

View attachment 20161010_213455.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Oh !-- I just checked and that sneaky Green Santa been here !-- Mazar -- Barney's Farm  Night Shade a couple fem. Widow seed !-- Like Christmas up in here !--



 You are a lucky guy Keef can't wait to see you make something crazy


----------



## Keef

I hit a speed bump and had to adjust my formula Bud !--They started to all die !- The stuff can settle so I put a bubbler in it during the treatment and started using Foliar feeding to try to keep more alive !-- Worked to well !-- Too many were living !-- So I increased to strength and treatment time !-- See what happens !-- Out of a couple dozen no more than 2-3 should live --with my best effort !-- If so ? --It's  too weak !--They all die it's  too strong !-- Like balancing on a razor !-- I'm only working with cuts from girls !-- If they survive and didn't make the change I run them anyway !-- I never thought it would be easy and doubted myself and my ability but U don't know if U don't try !-- Like I've said before I'm after a Trick Pony don't much care what it is  or  what the trick is as long as it a desirable trait !-- Worse that can happen ( except for getting busted )-- is I have to fall back on some of this fine stuff been coming to Texas lately and there a prize or 2 back there !


----------



## Keef

Some peeps find cloning hard !-- Try getting cuts to root after treating them with weed killer !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, Florida is out!  I don't do sinkholes!  As if hurricanes aren't bad enough!


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I remember a strain from EG that I grew out. Smelled like you were standing at a bus stop, after 3 weeks in a jar it smelled and tasted like lemon hard candy.



I do believe that smells &  tastes can be affected by the actual grow & what the plant may endure.  Keef is hard on the Bubblicious,  but honestly, I think she woulda turned out much different if the bugs hadn't nearly killed her more than once. She overcame them better than most along with the treatment, but not without consequences.   Not only will she produce less product, but I feel that it won't be her best either. No problem-- too many strains in this house anyways!


----------



## DirtyDiana

For any of you out there preparing to celebrate...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476156764835.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning...:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
What up Cane ? -- Just got up working on my swerve !-- Had a cold spell last night !-- A low of 72 !--Frosty !
Hit 90 this afternoon !


----------



## mrcane

40* here, feeling like we will have a frost when the light starts to hit the sky...still  have 5 plant's outside..need to start taking them....cloudy with couple spots of amber....:confused2:


----------



## Keef

Do what U got to do !-- I need to get back there and clean filters and top boxes off today !-- I got some nice stuff I been cutting on but haven't run yet !-- Starting to get complicated !-- Just recently I added some female lines from  Nurse Larry one of those Dawgs --a Bubba's Momma and Black Berry Snow Lotus! -- GG#4 is gonna run soon !--


----------



## mrcane

You are busy....tell me..where do you find the room???


----------



## Keef

Cane sitting over the tub in the nursery/cloning station we got 3 boxes with 35 grow spots each !-- In veg -(Walk in closet )-( and bloom )- I got 6-8 boxes with 35 grow spots !-- As the plants get bigger I don't use all the spots !-- 6 plants per box in Bloom is about tops !-- So I got a few grow spots !


----------



## Keef

Had to start at the bottom of the cycle and work my way up !-- First chore-- just keeping plants alive !-- Then I learned to root cuttings !-- We do lots of cloning !-- Take the best leave the rest !-- Unless it's  your last example of a variety !-- Long as I got a little piece of a variety in veg I make as many clones as I need !-- Now that we can grow cannabis we have managed to reach independence !-- We getting better at the grow so now I'm thinking if I want to fill a warehouse at the end of prohibition --I'll have a large selection and all the clones I need whenever I want !-- The plan is mostly just a mom and pop grow processed into a retail packaged product !-- Maybe just a 2 bedroom grow !-- Next move is 5 more  boxes and lights for bloom !--


----------



## Keef

That was not an ad looking for a money man in South Texas !-- I believe we can do what I want on our own !


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, keef i have reached a temporary independence from buying cannabis. but i still wont be truly independent until i have enough to float me a few grows. it will be nice to shut down bloom for a while if i want. once i get a store of cured smoke, i will be shutting bloom down for a little break while i figure out the self watering system and modify a few things i want to change or improve in the cabinet. 
i got a letter from GA power yesterday, they say i used 22 percent more power than last year. which is solely due to this hot summer that had my hvac running 22-23 hours a day for three months straight.  they claim i use 88 percent more than my neighbors. i dont think this is a completly correct statement. most houses around me are not insulated well, many dont have central hvac. i run $5 a day without hvac running. thats for grow, and all other household stuff. this summer power bills almost sunk me.


----------



## Keef

They put that stuff on my bill every month !-- Lots of the houses around here are beach houses and vacation houses !-- Of course I use more power than them !-- Early fall my A/C needed to be recharged or something and my bill was almost doubled that month !-- I didn't realize it was running most of the time trying to keep up !-- Next month it went back to about $300 a month for whole house and grow !-- I'm running about 8 Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series lights !-- I want more but I got to find a way to justify the power usage !-- Probably go from all electric to gas appliances but the plumbing isn't there !-- Got gas pipeline at the street !-- Price of appliances and plump gonna be expensive but worth it in the long run !-- So  we gonna convert to gas and get more lights !


----------



## Keef

For now as long as I cram another plant or 2 into bloom every couple weeks then they keep coming out every couple weeks !-- We not that far into independence !-- It ain't pretty and that yellow Bubblicious might get thrown out but this is bloom !-- Need more Bloom room very soon !-- 

View attachment 20161011_081706.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hopefully everyone is off to a good start 


Keef I really want to get my hands on some of that gorilla glue  and some Girl Scout cookies just not sure who to get it from so many people claim to have it


----------



## Keef

Bud I got my GG#4 from Elev8 seed !--or something like that ?-- Cookies ? -- I haven't grown any so I can't help but someone grew some last year --I think ! Kinda worried about how my GG#4 is gonna do in bloom !-- It had a natural mutation on one limb which is what I cloned !-- The limb had  multiple grow points on top like a fan !-- We will be seeing !


----------



## Budlight

Keef what do you think of Elev8 that's   Where I was looking at the gorilla glue and their sherbet cookies strawberry snow cone and sour patch kids


----------



## Keef

Bud the GG#4 seed germ just fine !-- I have just been building a supply of clones !-- I don't know so much about all these varieties !-- I'm still learning !-- Some of the others know so much more than me !-- I'm just getting a handle on growing  aero !-- LEDs and aero is about all I know !--


----------



## umbra

Both the gsc and gg#4 are clone only. Most seeds are crosses with something else. Both are difficult to grow for beginners. gg#4 is very floppy and can not support itself, it requires more staking than any other plant I have seen. I have not grown it, but plenty of people out here run it. Of the cookies out there the forum cut is what you are looking for taste, 26 cookies for THC.


----------



## umbra

For any type of sherbet strains I would go to DNA or their buddies at Crockett Family Farms. They owns this market as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Budlight

Thanks umbra I will check them out  right away  trying to get my Christmas list together oh it's gonna be a great Christmas


----------



## Keef

See !-- U never really know !-- GG#4 has been a pain and I haven't even bloomed it yet !-- I found lots of lies on seed sites !-- I know about how they can "Self" a plant by turning a clone male with silver nitrate !-- Hey they even claim these Master Kush seed I got are tetraploid !-- No they ain't !-- I've even seen crosses of U.B.C. Chemo !-- Not true !-- I got the best I can lay hands as seed cause we don't got no clone store and stuff !-- We just got jail !-- I really have enough quality that I think I can take it from here !-- Remember that Texas and other southern states gonna be at least 20 years behind the west coast as far as consumers go !-- My old  brickweed dealer almost cried when I turned him on to a little chunk of hash !-- He said he hasn't seen hash for 25 years !-- Last time we met I was getting an OZ of brick for caps and we burned some B.B. !-- He pointed to the brick and said I guess this is about over ? --I said --Yup !


----------



## Keef

Seems to me that whole supply and distribution network gonna need a new supplier !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps,

we had a 60 foot Maple tree taken out yesterday..Man, those guys deserve every dime they make.

Mr rb is back from the hurricane in NC. He is fine.  Wilson is  doing well, although i have to watch him every minute he is outside.. He seems to like chewing on poisonous plants. I have never had a dog eat plants... who knew a sweet potato vine could kill a puppy.. He is still a great puppy and a doll baby. love him... Thanks Old Fogey for asking about him..
The grow is constantly on my mind, i can't sleep... stupid.. Start to take down any time.. sad it is a quarter of what it should have been.  
Kraven, i tried the night shade bud last night, mr rb and I really liked it... It was quick dried.. but so far the first i tried that gave me a bit of a buzz. Thank you.

Bud's Valentines popped, and some of my harley tsu... need to check those seeds, some are soft.. The valentines are nice seeds. all popped.

My neighbor invited us for dinner last night... i think she tried to kill me with hidden gluten.... I am off to train... Mr wilson is training enough.. carrying him around to keep him out of danger.. lol
thanks for listening...


----------



## Budlight

Same with down here Keef  you're not gonna find cuts the only guy I've been able to find cuts from was that Billy Bob's guy but unfortunately I'm not big on the OG and I don't know when he's going to have anything else available so seeds it is for me but like you said so many companies out there are full of ****  I would what much rather pay my friends for some seeds that they crossed themselves because at least then I know I'm getting what it supposed to be


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I hope the harvest is better than U think !-- I just got a couple Barney's Farm Night Shade seed !-- Might have to give it a try !-- Just so U know !--- I am impressed by Nurse Larry !-- It will be here awhile !-- Oh she getting frosty !-- And Purple Haze trying to catch up with the Hoe Berry !--I am liking what I see !


----------



## Keef

Still gonna hit a bottom limb with some Trips pollen !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra this bottle of seed marked "Skunky"-- What is it ?


----------



## umbra

It's a mix of different stuff that all reeked. My son described as taking a dead skunk and trying to beat another skunk with the dead body and when he squirts his stink at you, you kill him, then let the 2 of them bake. in the hot sun for 5 or 6 days. I haven't grown any of these since moving to Cali.


----------



## Keef

Glad I asked !-- Do U mind if I share some of these seed ? -- I understand they may be old but if someone wants to give some them a shot ?-- I want to see some pretty purples up in here like Cane got !


----------



## Keef

My new rooted clones and unsexed seed plants !-- The next generation ! 

View attachment 20161011_122600.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

A few tokes too..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475321745601.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Glad I asked !-- Do U mind if I share some of these seed ? -- I understand they may be old but if someone wants to give some them a shot ?-- I want to see some pretty purples up in here like Cane got !



I have no problem with you sharing. These may have other issues besides being old. Some were from the original SSSC skunk#1 and there could be hermi's in the bunch. I tried to eliminate some of the bad genes, but got side tracked and never went back to them. Probably some chems in the bunch as well.


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- I don't need a Skunk yet !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you need to keep both phenos, the larry is more of a heavy stone you might like,, but the medicine woman is the best.. I am so thrilled you have them cloned, thank you.

I am out looking at what to take today.


----------



## Keef

Nothing goes anywhere till it goes thru the pipe test !-- Both putting on some nice bud -- smell different -- Got more clones of the Medicine Woman pheno but it's  enough! -- Got some fat healthy Purple Haze plants growing in the nearest row after that big a** leaf Hoe Berry !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Glad we kept both strains. The one Keef doesn't like as much rooted first & I just can't throw out a beautifully rooted female clone!  And that Hoeberry!  What a mother monster that's going to be!  Huge leaves. Rose's Purple Haze isn't too far behind! Both are beautiful. Dang bugs better stay away! I feel a foliar spray coming on!


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, you got it going on!

Hi DD!


----------



## yarddog

my biggest struggle is when i am tending the veg closet and i need to thin the herd a bit. even if i have two cuts of the same, it still pains me to throw out a good plant. 

Umbra,
my potluck is on the eleventh week of bloom and just starting to swell some.  unless this is some great smoke i don't think i will be keeping it around. i will not be flowering anymore until i harvest this one plant and see what its about.   any ideas umbra?  are all the potluck seeds the same or mixed up??
i saw a guy get shot today. in the head, i saw it from about 80 yards, maybe a touch less. and folks wonder why i stay out in the boonies? these folk in the inner city are animals. take a life for nothing. i guess life is cheap to some people. i didnt stick around for the po-po. rode on back to the shop and clocked in for the rest of the shift.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dog, that's just awful!  Hope you're smoking something good. Bless your heart!


----------



## Keef

Sorry Dog !-- I hope U high too !-- Hard to forget stuff like that !

I don't know what to do !-- I'm missing a sack of seed !--
It's  good to be Keef ! 

View attachment 20161011_141615.jpg


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> my biggest struggle is when i am tending the veg closet and i need to thin the herd a bit. even if i have two cuts of the same, it still pains me to throw out a good plant.
> 
> Umbra,
> my potluck is on the eleventh week of bloom and just starting to swell some.  unless this is some great smoke i don't think i will be keeping it around. i will not be flowering anymore until i harvest this one plant and see what its about.   any ideas umbra?  are all the potluck seeds the same or mixed up??
> i saw a guy get shot today. in the head, i saw it from about 80 yards, maybe a touch less. and folks wonder why i stay out in the boonies? these folk in the inner city are animals. take a life for nothing. i guess life is cheap to some people. i didnt stick around for the po-po. rode on back to the shop and clocked in for the rest of the shift.



Hey YD they are all mixed up. I would say that you are looking at a long flowering sativa. They aren't all long flowering sativas, but I have no way of knowing which are or are not by looking. I did the killing fields x bpu and those went 11 or 12 weeks, but I also did the purple bastard that went 15 weeks. So if you don't run anymore, I won't be offended. Just trying help and not knowing what they were or how they would run, makes it hard to say you will get this or that. If they are not your cup of tea, no worries.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- Don't show me up with your seed collection of seed cause I know U can !-- Look all I want is a beautiful purple monster with a very desirable smell and flavor that finishes in about 60 days !---- 5 Harvest a year I need a 60 day finisher or close !-- A Heavy potent producer that is easy to grow my way !
Is that too much to ask ? --That's  why I start lots of varieties !-- I want those that fit what I'm looking for and grow well for me !-- Waiting to sex a Blue Berry Lemonade strain !-- Yum !--
- BPU-X-B.B. --Bubba's  Momma --Nurse Larry and my Widow work well some others will too ! ---


----------



## Keef

Party at the beach !-- Maybe come Freedom day !-- Wine is not old enough yet !-- Blueberry on the left is almost there and ready to bottle in a month or so !-- blackberry on the right is new wine !-- Apple Pie Wine experiment in the middle !-- Wine and Weed is all I got till Umbra teaches me to make beer !-- I make a 55 gallon drum ?--That be enough ? --I don't know I don't drink anymore !-- Come Emancipation Day and they remove the shackles --Gonna be a blow out at the beach !-- Hope U can make it !--- 

View attachment 20161011_154651.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, did some work to the Bunker today....needed to add a second dehumidifier since after some of the changes I made has it working at near capacity...it was having a hard time with feeding spikes, so got a second one going and now they both don't have to work too hard. Peace


Rose - I am stoked that it came out OK, and that you might like it....Damn people in NY got 20 beans of Nightshade that I ordered....I got the letter a few days ago.


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- I'm lucky on the humidity !-- It was running at about 50% till I put a small window unit in the bathroom window !-- Now I'm at about 35% -24/7 !-- I don't have to fight the exposed water from watering !-- temp running about 76 !


----------



## yarddog

Wow Kraven, that sucks.
Keef, to be honest it really hasn't bothered me too much. The city I work in is a rough place. Only reason it doesn't make the top 10 for murder per year is it isn't big enough to rate with places like Chicago and larger cities.  I expect animals to act like animals. My job is to stay out of their way, if they want to shoot each other over trivial crap then by all means. Just keep that crap in the hoods. 

Umbra, I will try a few more and see what I find. I am not against a long flowering sativa but it will be a plant that I may run on  occasions. Right now I need more harvests to get me stocked up with smoke.


----------



## umbra

Keef has some spare beans, lol


----------



## Keef

Yes I do Umbra  !-- and Thanks !-- I thought I probably had enough varieties! -- Guess not !--


----------



## Kraven

Whew I'm getting well medicated.....


----------



## Keef

Weed don't 'fect me none Kraven !


----------



## umbra

then you're smoking the wrong kind, lol


----------



## Keef

Might not affect me long as I don't do anything complicated like walking or talking !


----------



## umbra

so peaches are a members of the almond family, now that's how stoned I am. kind of like vanilla is a member of the orchid family


----------



## Keef

Peach wine sucked !-poured it out - Don't know what I did wrong ! --


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/ame]


----------



## Keef

U got good taste in music G13 !-- I don't think Prince got proper recognition as an ax man ! --No a sloppy musician in the group ! -- That guitar wasn't gently weeping that thang was screaming!


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little funny for you guys...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476224986522.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

I read once that in an interview, Eric Clapton was asked what it was like to be the greatest guitar player alive. He told them they should ask Prince. That man could shred!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
OF --I have watched Eric Clapton Crossroads Annual Guitar festivals always some fine ax players ! 
Outta caps gotta make some !-- Fill my pipe up and kick this thing off !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, so today is a good day, everything happens automatically, my job is just to read the numbers now till harvest. Still waiting on the seedlings to show, and will be doing a rez change on both mega gardens this am. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## St_Nick

So,  good day,  huh? I woke up with a back that is on the warpath and discovered that a rat has broken into my house.   Now if that isn't bad enough,  (sorry in  advance,  Rose,  ) the little bastige got into my garden and went to rooting in my garden pots.  I'm furious!   It's on now.  I'm going to war!    Dang I need a doob.   Or two, or maybe three. :48:


----------



## Keef

Rat got to die Nick !-- Working on my second cup of coffee and just refilled the pipe !-- Listening to some Pink Floyd !--- So -So U think U can  tell--- heaven from hell from hell ! ----- ( Wish U Were Here ) !


----------



## St_Nick

2nd pot of coffee is 1/2 gone.   I repotted da Blueberry and topped 'M all yesterday.


----------



## yarddog

two pots of coffee would have me locked down with kidney failure. lol
nick you need some duct tape layed sticky side up with a dab of peanut butter in the middle. you catch him then!!!


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? --They can't resist some peanut butter !-- Best rat bait ever ! -- Nick U or Dog want some of Umbra's Skunky seed ? -- I think I gotta pass on them for now !-- He sent more of the GDP-X-B.R. -- They old but some are still viable !-- I got about 3 dozen wet and looks like I'll get 4-5 maybe 6 !-- So I'm pretty sure I'll get me one of them pretty Purple girls like Cane !-- I get a boy I might keep him awhile !-- My boy Trips out of Umbra's B.B. was a good father might just keep me a purple boy !-- 
Anyway there are several varieties and if I had my way I'd start some of all but I don't need this many !-- 
Purple Cheese Auto anyone ?-- I'm keeping some Black Kush and some of a couple more !-- but really sharing them with U guys won't hurt me a bit !-- U or I get a desirable  girl -- We can swap some clones other something !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone 

hope you catch that little bugger Nick I know I go crazy when I have a mouse in my house I don't know what I would do if I had a rat in my house I think I would literally lose my mind and tear everything apart until I caught him  but now I have the wild kitty I found outside on my birthday I don't think I'll have an issue with any more mice in my house Because this kitty is crazy


----------



## yarddog

keef you know i'm always down for some seed. lol


----------



## St_Nick

Sure Keef,  by the time I could flower some skunk I'll have a better filter setup.   I'm going to get some rat size snap traps and you got it,  peanut butter.


----------



## Keef

Then it's on Dog !-- Ya'll know I'm slow so be patient !-- My problem is pocket gophers in the yard !-- Bastids !-- I used to sit out with the pellet gun and take them out but the dogs won't stay away anymore !-- I got 3 one year !-- Not a long shot -- Maybe 10 yards but such a little target !-- I don't see good as I used to but I got a little scope and if I put the cross hairs on it ? ---It's  all over !-- Got to shoot low too !-- They pushing dirt !-- Maybe I'll take a window screen out and shoot from inside the house ?-- This one working me !


----------



## Keef

Mane that is disappointing! -- I had put a 1/4 in. Wire mesh over a deep bowl !-- Put some trim in my yellow hash bag and played the drums on it with some sticks for awhile !-- Old School hash technique !-- Then scraped it out the bottom bowl !-- I'm smoking the last bowl now !-- She said make some more and I said U make some more !-- Hurts my neck !-- I gotta find a can like Kraven got !-- The process works but it is so labor intensive slow !--I do like it !


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> two pots of coffee would have me locked down with kidney failure. lol
> nick you need some duct tape layed sticky side up with a dab of peanut butter in the middle. you catch him then!!!



Dixie rat trap works everytime.


Keef

http://www.kangacan.com/


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC.  Wishing everyone have a nice high day.  Took one of the AI's down and it is drying in the closet.  Good a little bigger bud then last time around.  Going to look into another light system.  I'll get this right yet.  Maybe I'll have better luck with clones.  We will see.  Keef, I'm going to invest in one of though can that Kraven got.  I fell in love with it.  Thanks for sharing Kraven.  I sure like smoking the Old Hash.  Love the buzz.  Time for house work.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, harvest is happening... good day to each of you.

Wilson says hi.


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. ?

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 

Got cha Nick !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello Rose & Wilson!  So happy that Wilson is recovered!  Our littlest eats everything; he loves weed too!  Last Fri I put about 8 cannacaps in a little plastic zip lock bag & sat it on the table beside me & somehow that little dog got that bag!  I never even saw the little thief!  Keef saw him in his dog bed chewing on something, so he checked & it was that bag of cannacaps! Thankfully he didn't get to them, but was well on his way! He already overdosed on weed before-- thought he had been poisoned! Like a perpetual toddler! Gotta watch them all the time!

And, hello to all you guys here at the OFC!  Now, let's find a better state of mind........


----------



## DirtyDiana

Can you say, d-i-v-o-r-c-e....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476225016592.jpg


----------



## Keef

Stole Keef's phone to take some incriminating pics......
#1  Nurse Larry (Medicine Woman pheno) smells like peaches &      
       cream & flowers!  Yummy! You barely touch & so sticky! 
#2  Nurse Larry  (Larry OG pheno) smells like mint & pine with a 
       hint of peach;  Keef said Minty Pinesol.
#3  BPU (smells & tastes like blueberries, so we call it "Blueberry")
#4  Bubblicious (smells fruity, but doesn't taste that great-- 
       disappointed in the taste, but she will get you high! 

View attachment 20161012_142032-1.jpg


View attachment 20161012_142527-1-1-1.jpg


View attachment 20161012_142600-1.jpg


View attachment 20161012_142626-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Dude you are dialed in man, epic looking there....thats fosure a pro grow man. They all look candy coated man, nice work! :aok:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thanks Kraven!  Aren't they just lovely!  Can't help but be a little proud!  It's the first time we've been able to take care of our needs & it feels great!  Hated buying subpar weed!  I'm totally ruined now!


----------



## Keef

Kraven Thanks but we got a ways to go !-- but --Yeah we bout ready to get jiggy with it !-- I'm interested in other type of light and ways of growing but -- If it ain't broke ? -- Don't fix it !-- I guess this is how we do !


----------



## Kraven

Looks like a great run to me guys. Nope no worries there man, I'd hit it bro's.


----------



## Keef

It's early Kraven -They got time to get fat !---We know stuff happens !-- It ain't over till it's hanging ! -- and all are cloned and in veg !-- Won't be no more Bubblicious soon as I can get the clones I got ran !-- Plenty nice stuff back there to  take it's place !---


----------



## Keef

Spreading them out !-- There will be one more box where the pic was taken !-- I got too many plants ! 

View attachment 20161012_170057-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Long day back at work, lol. I live in Almond country, so the mouse/rat traps I use almond butter. After all it is their last meal, lol.


----------



## Keef

Working man !-- I was hoping that hurricane or somebody with a flare gun would hook the brother up and  get U  out from under that east coast mortgage !-- Make life much easier for U !-- I don't know if I could take the crap anymore !-- I know I have the right to remain silent -- I just don't have the ability ! -- Or if I do it may be even worse !-- Someone put sugar and dawn ( I'm just guessing cause I don't know nothing bout that kinda stuff) --in the tank of a doctor's prized tricked out truck !-- He  thought he could run rough shod over others because he was a privileged doctor and could do what he wanted without consequences !--I heard he cried when the mechanic finally found the problem and told him it was too late !  --Like the bible says -- Vengeance is mine !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Stole Keef's phone to take some incriminating pics......
> #1  Nurse Larry (Medicine Woman pheno) smells like peaches &
> cream & flowers!  Yummy! You barely touch & so sticky!
> #2  Nurse Larry  (Larry OG pheno) smells like mint & pine with a
> hint of peach;  Keef said Minty Pinesol.
> #3  BPU (smells & tastes like blueberries, so we call it "Blueberry")
> #4  Bubblicious (smells fruity, but doesn't taste that great--
> disappointed in the taste, but she will get you high!



 Looking tasty


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? 
Hey I think someone slipped some kind of lettuce seed or something into my weed seed !-- This ain't right is it ? 

View attachment 20161012_181506.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

DD, beautiful!  Keef, nice lettuce..wtheck is that, whatever it is a pretty one. I am just guessing a bit of indica? wow.

Been harvesting all day. took wifi and a blue dream.


----------



## Kraven

Oh my, you should look at the pure Indica's I have in veg now.... blades are as fat as the leaf is long....and the nodes are stacked tight one atop the other.....I love it


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- What up Wilson ? -- Rose that lettuce came from the PNW I was hoping U might know more about it than me !-- Something called  "Hoe Berry" !--- That is all I know !-- Indica heavy indeed !


----------



## Keef

I've never been able to grow an a pure indica !-- Maybe we doing better ?


----------



## Keef

O.K. !-- Organizing some seed !-- 
 Hippie's Dawg seed -- Anyone don't know it was bred by a Hippie in Michigan -- Chem 91-x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl 
BPU -x- B.B. --Got plenty when I find the bag !
BPU-X-B.B. -- x-- Bubblicious -- Got Plenty 
There's a pack of 3 fem. Purple Cheese Autos 
Maybe 10 --Funk # 1 -- It's a cheese -x- cheese cross 
9 or 10 -- Da Purps 
6-7 Strawberry Ice 
Skunky-- That's  how it's  marked !-- Got enough !
Then there's  this bag of 2 dozen or so seed and Umbra don't remember what they are !

Maybe more later ?
D.D. took some from me !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Stole Keef's phone to take some incriminating pics......
> #1 Nurse Larry (Medicine Woman pheno) smells like peaches &
> cream & flowers! Yummy! You barely touch & so sticky!
> #2 Nurse Larry (Larry OG pheno) smells like mint & pine with a
> hint of peach; Keef said Minty Pinesol.
> #3 BPU (smells & tastes like blueberries, so we call it "Blueberry")
> #4 Bubblicious (smells fruity, but doesn't taste that great--
> disappointed in the taste, but she will get you high!


 
Keef, D.D. nice healthy looking mj.  and that Indica WoW it pretty.  Send some mojo my way.


----------



## ness

The one AI, I have left still has white hairs.  I sure hope the bud get bigger.  It takes a gal of water a day and I feed every other day.  I don't know if I should feed everyday or not.  When, I get a stash build up, I will experiment more.  I sure do enjoy watching them grow.


----------



## ness

The night time weather is getting cooler, I just hope it does not hurt AI any.  Tomorrow I'll put a temp. gauge out and check it out.


----------



## ness

I think, I'll go check the mail.  Boy, it dark out there.  Have to walk a little and I don't know if though wild dogs Hunt at night.  Flash light and a hand gun, I'll be alright.  See, if Netflixs send me some movies.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ms. Ness !-- How U doing on seed ?-- 

D.D. took a fist full of seed bottles and bags or there would be more !-- I told her --I was gonna send some of those  out to my peeps !-- She said not these !--not yet !-- I'm planting these 4 and keeping these !-- Not sure what she got but she had me look some stuff up and then just took them !--


----------



## ness

Boy, it's nice out must be 70 degree out there clear and quite.

Keef, I'm O:K with seeds for now.  Thank You.  When the time comes if you have any of those Hoe Berry's, I sure wouldn't mine trying them again, I kill the last batch.  Still thinking of your wild Indica's, so, pretty.


----------



## ness

Calling it a night, wishing you peeps a good night sleep.


----------



## Keef

I got some seed from some other people !-- I got a head injury so forget where they come from ( when asked to)- but I got some seed to varieties I already got a nice girl from !-- Why not share the rest ? -- I gotta check and see if it's  O.K. !-- Some fine stuff !

Umbra what does -- WB-- stand for ? -- Is it White Berry ?----- GDP-x- BPU -- Really ? -- That's gotta be sweet !

She took my seed !! --  Querkle -- Delta Wave -- The White -x- Black Rose !-- Black Kush -- Snow Desiel -- Riot Berry OG- x BPU  (?) -- What else did U get woman ? -- Night Shade ! -- The White-x- Nepal Indica ! --- Cheech Wizard -x- Granddaddy Haze ----- There's  something else too !


----------



## Keef

Ness -- I got some !-- Let me know when U want them !-- Maybe something else indica heavy ? --


----------



## umbra

WB = wonderberry


----------



## umbra

The snowdiesel is an F2 from the House of Funk in a joint project with Bodhi. My ex wife told me it was the best tasting pot she ever smoked.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- I kilt a whole pack of Williams Wonder once !-- Crossed with Bubble Berry but I'm gonna consider it round 2 with WW !--- That Snow Desiel stink while it's growing ?- Some of them is excited about that Skunky !-- I can't do stinky much yet !-- I gots no air filter !--


----------



## Budlight

I love stink  The stinkier the better for me  I run 4 foot  carbon filter and I think a  2 1/2 foot one


----------



## Keef

U want skunky Bud ? ---You'll have Skunky ! - If Umbra says it's like a dead Skunk ? -- I believe him !-- He hasn't steered me wrong yet !-- Ya'll let me know if U saw something U like !-- No promises but I'll do what I can !--


----------



## Budlight

Sweet Keef  the skunk  sounds good I'll take anything you want to throw at me  especially if it's something that stinks


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> DD, beautiful!  Keef, nice lettuce..wtheck is that, whatever it is a pretty one. I am just guessing a bit of indica? wow.
> 
> Been harvesting all day. took wifi and a blue dream.



Thanks Rose.  How did the harvesting go?


----------



## yarddog

some stuff supposed to stink. some aint.   lol     i want my weed to stink like it aint no body's business.
well, i let my two male cats out for a few hours last night. they played and ran around the front yard the entire time. i will try letting them out at times and letting them still be inside cats. hopefully they will be happy going outside and stop crapping in my house.   i believe they are doing it to be mean, they seem to be doing it in places sure to make me mad. every few days i'll find a surprise. i am at the end of the rope, if this doesn't work i don't know what i will do. when they stay outside all night they call all night and it keeps me awake. and the dogs stay awake outside and bark at them at times during the night. i have had the worst sleep because of this.  cats can be such punks sometimes if they don't get what they want.


----------



## Kraven

Keef - if you have a few extra Nightshade, i sure would be down to trade you somthing for it...I really want it back.

YD -  the best thing I did was buy a small cat door and install it and they come and go as they please, no more of that business your talking about.

Got a ton to do today, gonna make a stab at sexing the seedlings again, they need to show cause they are big and I need the room.


----------



## yarddog

keef, those are some great pictures. you and DD are doing it right down there in texas.
nice job.
kraven, i thought about a cat door, maybe i should get one.


----------



## Kraven

It really made my life much easier man, not hard to install and get the small one, no need to feed the coons and possums....plus put their feed as far away as you can and the litter box as close as you can and that should keep unwanted visitors away.....oh and don't shoot your pistol in the house...it's loud.....had a sow coon on my cat food one night and had to get her out and she was a bit aggressive, she got lead poisoning, I was deaf for a few hours.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Kraven -- I only got 2 fem. Seed -- I think ? -- I'm still foggy !-- I'll have to look again !--- Giggy sent them and  a few Mazar seed !-- He even sent me a couple fem. White Widow seed cause he said mine was getting old ! 
I need another cup of coffee and my  pipe !


----------



## Keef

I'm down with doggy doors !-- We have a privacy fence in the back yard and I installed a doggy door beside the back door !-- They come and go as they please !-- Wouldn't dare lock the little door -- They go thru it at a dead run playing chase sometimes !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea the two he sent me, just didn't make it, one died as a sprout and the other got knocked off and I stepped on the plant....no chance of it coming back. No worries, get one going an then later I'll ask you take a snip or two and send it my way unrooted, I just want the cut please. When the time comes I'll work out an even trade with you and tell you how to send it please. Thanks


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope every one is off to a good starte


----------



## Keef

Consider it done Kraven !-- I'll also start the seed one at a time !-- I get one up I'll send U the other seed too !
There is something else U might like too !-- We'll talk !

PNW !! - Cane -- Rose --THG -- Ya'll getting wet ?-- Maybe a little wind ?


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- We doing O.K. today at the beach !

Umbra-- I really appreciate the seed but I hope U didn't think it would distract me !--- I'm still gonna supercharge that BPU-X-B.B.  !--


----------



## Budlight

Not to much Keef it's cold as f--- here I wish  I live by the beach this cold weather really messes with my degenerate disc disease when it gets cold like this I can hardly move the doc  says I have the body of an 80-year-old bricklayer but enough whining and complaining for me time to puff a fat one  and poke around the garden


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Harvest is fine.. washing each bud is weird but so necessary. I like smoking clean bud. You should see the rinse water it is so gross. I think if you lit a bud before cleaning the dead thrip might spark.. yuck.

I have a huge harvest of papaya.  Took wifi and one blue dream yesterday and started on one papaya.. My brother is coming in to town today.. I will teach him about harvesting pot.. he can help, i hope.. a cpa... lol  Most of the harvest is like a small indoor grow... oh well.... I just won't be able to make as much medicine for a while.. 

Yes Keef,  raining like crazy.  I hear it is going to be bad on the coast.. Cane, how you doing up there? 

Wilson is the love of our lives...what a fun puppy. and sweet. I am smitten.
I have too much to do today.  Smoke um if you got um...


----------



## Keef

Bud sounds like U need to be taking cannacaps !-- Bake sugar leaves at 230-250 for a 30 minutes ( allow time for it to come up to temp the 30 minutes !-- I run mine thru a wire basket so it will pack better into caps like this !-- U got to find your own dosage but I take 3 doses a day for pain and to keep me balanced because the head injury caused some anger management problems !-- I was on morphine for most of a decade !-- This my medicine now and unlike morphine it's  not slowly killing me !


----------



## Keef

Seems I for got the pic ! 

View attachment 20161013_092810.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I was taking capsules made with coconut oil  but it was getting a little pricey so I'm going to have to wait till my medicine is done then I can make up some more but I definitely agree with you they do help a lot  and I agree with you on the morphine the last time I was up at the hospital they tried to prescribe me Hydro  morphine I looked at them and laughed and said no thanks I have all I need at home


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- I hate U had a bad harvest !-- U help so many people !--Hey -- U the moderator !-- Make D.D. give my seed back !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning one and all. I watched a youtube video of someone growing Tahoe og. They were sickly looking plants and very stretchy. Mine are nothing like this. They are squat, fat leaves, and healthy as a plant can be, so I have no idea what to expect. Almost 2 weeks in and the buds that are forming are stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Keef

Bud coconut oil caps is where I started !-- Now I just pack decarbed trim into caps and chase it with a spoon of coconut oil and let my belly do the extraction !-- U know all that stuff about heating the stuff in a double boiler and all is B--S !-- Long as U stay below the oils smoke point the THC will go into the oil rather that burn away or be destroyed !-- So I used to fry the weed --strain and keep the oil !--Don't take long !


----------



## Budlight

Umbra my friend grew the cali connection Tahoe   Stayed short and fat for him to  it was definitely a nice  medicine


----------



## umbra

update..... 

View attachment IMG_0677.JPG


View attachment IMG_0673.JPG


View attachment IMG_0674.JPG


View attachment IMG_0675.JPG


View attachment IMG_0676.JPG


----------



## Keef

Looking good Umbra !--but that's  what U do !--- I need me one of those space alien ray guns U got hanging from the ceiling !-- Is that an air filter ? --


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  your garden is looking amazing


----------



## umbra

There are 2 carbon filters in the room, but the ray gun thing is the biowave...I call it the secret sauce.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra do you find the biowave  makes a big difference


----------



## Keef

I know what it is Umbra !-- First time U mentioned it I looked it up !--Maybe one day I can get one ! U gonna tell me anymore about those Delta Wave seed or do I have to wait till harvest to find out !-- I know what a delta wave is so it has my attention !


----------



## umbra

What do you want to know about them?


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra do you find the biowave  makes a big difference


I would say yes. The 1st thing I noticed was the dehumidifier needed to be emptied 3x day  versus 1x day. Certainly an indication that there is an increase in transpiration which equates into bigger plants faster and bigger buds. I am still dialing things in. The biowave people recommend increase nutes and CO2 levels...but how much? So I will work out where I am lacking and keep pushing.


----------



## Budlight

Thats  very interesting Umbra  I think I'm going to have to look into one of those  did you get yours locally or did you get it online


----------



## Budlight

Has anyone on here ever heard of giga moon or deep midnight there  crossed with  z7 aka  remedie  I was gifted them a few years ago but don't know anything about them and can't get in touch with the person I got them from  any info would be great


----------



## Keef

If I remember right Umbra it produces a harmonic wave that make the plant stoma open up allowing better transiration ( breath)-- So I'm can take it more CO2 and get rid of more O2 and water !-- Something like that !-- Made me wonder if a looped recording from a bio wave played on a sound system would do the same thing is it can produce the proper pitch or whatever !-- Be a while be I can do stuff like that !--


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Thats very interesting Umbra I think I'm going to have to look into one of those did you get yours locally or did you get it online


 Hydro store ordered it for me


----------



## Budlight

Thanks umbra  wow those babies are expensive but sounds like they are definitely worth the money  like  The old saying goes  you got a pay to play


----------



## giggy

kraven, bro you got mail.


----------



## yarddog

ima buy three of dem space lazer things and grow like umbra


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Dog !-- We gonna get totally outta hand when they finally turn us loose !-- I'm talking double ended Gravis (?) lights -- Cranked up CO 2 !-- Ray guns everywhere !--- Growing weed so potent it'll get U high by just looking at it !-- Big 2 lbs koalas hanging to dry !-- Yeah !-- We gonna go buck wild !-- I am at least !-- Shouldn't taught me how to hide cause I got good at it !


----------



## Keef

Kraven is it safe for me to assume U want be needing these Night Shade seed ? --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Feel pretty rough this morning (morning to me.) Thought this about summed it up......... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476111221398.jpg


----------



## Keef

She gone to the grocery store !-- Wanna bet I can find those seed before she get back ? -- 
Hey looks like I only got the one plant out of about 3 dozen of those GDP-X-B.R.  seed !-- I got about that many left --I'm gonna keep them and see if I can get some more to germ instead of dividing them up and sending them out  !-- I get a girl I can send cuts if U want !-- I suspect there will be some fine colorful and tasty stuff around here soon !-- Giggy -- Bud gonna give this Skunky stuff a shot !-- Dog ? Want some ?-- Anyone else ?-- 6 of each variety enough ? -- Got more of some-- less of others !-- I want everyone to have they plants up and sexed by spring if U grow outside !-- So I plan to get on it soon !--Still missing those BPU-X-B.B.  seed !-- Big bag too !-- I got the same pollen  and the mother is still kicking it !-- I can make more seed if I want ? -- I need to just find them !-- Love the B.B. and U will too !--

Rose --- Nurse Larry ? --- U did good !-- She bad !-- In all the right ways !


----------



## Budlight

Keef I can't wait for some good old stinky skunk  Curiosity is killing me on what it's going to taste like


----------



## Keef

Bud like Umbra said these are from mixed mom's all stinky and bred to a Shunk #1 male ( is that right Umbra ?)-- So all sorts of Stank Dank in one bottle of seed !-- Anything else or is that all ? -- I'm looking up some of this other stuff for Stank! -- If these Skunky seed germ O.K. U could end up with a couple different Stank Moms !
I need to check with Dog and Cane see if they good or need some new blood !-- I bet Cane wants some more Purple! -- ( I gots some Purple !)-- For sure !
That missing bag also got my Hoe Berry seed in it !-- Where could that it be ? -- I'm beginning to think this little devil dog might know !-- Better not have got my seed !-- There was lots of seed in that bag !


----------



## yarddog

Keefe, send some skunk my way.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Dog will do ! ---I been giving it some thought and researching some of these seed !-- YardDog bout to get the hook up !-- Oh yeah !-- I'm thinking U might want to think about expanding !-- I'll get with U before I package them and see if it works for U !


----------



## Keef

Dog I know we were going to do some clone trading this winter - but we both gonna have our hands full !-- Why don't we talk about that later !-- Might be a lot more to exchange then !


----------



## Budlight

Thanks Keef   I'm definitely very excited about the skunk if you ever come across something else you think I might like surprises are always cool  I can't wait to come across something cool to send back your way


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Bud !-- So Skunky seed and a couple surprises it is !

Giggy I'm always on the look out for that pine !-- Got something --maybe ?-- I 'll send a couple other things U might like !-- How about something that finishes in 60 days or less ? --So  Skunky - Those Autos and something tasty ?


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Good morning one and all. I watched a youtube video of someone growing Tahoe og. They were sickly looking plants and very stretchy. Mine are nothing like this. They are squat, fat leaves, and healthy as a plant can be, so I have no idea what to expect. Almost 2 weeks in and the buds that are forming are stacked on top of each other.



Umbra mine stayed short with tight internal spacing. At the flip it went 1x under my LED's. It stacks like a mofo if you got the food right. I ended up with an earthy, with a hint of lemon tasting bud, that was a knock you on your *** couch lock for a good 3 hrs, if you didn't out right go to sleep. I does have this weird sorta euphoric sativa hint to the buzz. Take her 70-73 days and she is right. Peace


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Consider it done Kraven !-- I'll also start the seed one at a time !-- I get one up I'll send U the other seed too !
> There is something else U might like too !-- We'll talk !
> 
> PNW !! - Cane -- Rose --THG -- Ya'll getting wet ?-- Maybe a little wind ?



No worries, get them both wet, try to find a girl and then when its big enough to take 2 snips off, then shoot me a PM. I'll trade you even for anything I'm holding, well there are a few things that I can't let go, but most are clear for trading....beans or cuts.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> update.....



I know that controller. I'm running the Sentinel GPS CHHC -4i.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> I would say yes. The 1st thing I noticed was the dehumidifier needed to be emptied 3x day  versus 1x day. Certainly an indication that there is an increase in transpiration which equates into bigger plants faster and bigger buds. I am still dialing things in. The biowave people recommend increase nutes and CO2 levels...but how much? So I will work out where I am lacking and keep pushing.




What is your brix running Umbra ?


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> kraven, bro you got mail.




You have mail


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven is it safe for me to assume U want be needing these Night Shade seed ? --



not sure yet, but I may be sitting on five and don't know......


----------



## giggy

krave you got mail again bro.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Sounds good Bud !-- So Skunky seed and a couple surprises it is !
> 
> Giggy I'm always on the look out for that pine !-- Got something --maybe ?-- I 'll send a couple other things U might like !-- How about something that finishes in 60 days or less ? --So  Skunky - Those Autos and something tasty ?



keef that sounds good brother.


----------



## Keef

Will do !- I'll check in before they go out !

Kraven -- I didn't say if I got a girl we'd trade !-- I said if I got a girl I would send U a cut or 2 !-- and if something happens to the cuts--your fault -my fault -- nobody's fault ---- I send U some more !-- I hope U do find 5 Night Shade seed !-- It would make it all easier but if U don't and I do get a girl  then U got it !


----------



## giggy

keef i told him i still had two as well.


----------



## Keef

Are they fems Giggy ?


----------



## Kraven

Well turns out I'm not, so yea if you get a girl, I get something out to you for your trouble. In the meantime I'll put out my feelers for a super heavy piney Kush


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> What is your brix running Umbra ?



That is funny. I have a brix reflectometer that I use for brewing beer but never used it to look at sugar content of the sap of cannabis. I have no idea.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Are they fems Giggy ?



yes they are, that's all i could find at the time.


----------



## Keef

Help ole Giggy find that pine and that'll work for me Kraven !-- I'm gonna have my hands full all winter and probably spring !-- I got more stuff than I can sort out for awhile !-- It just happens that D.D. and I had went thru the seed and one of the 4 she choose for us to start was Night Shade !-- Now I am a hard headed man and I'm not afraid of a good fight !--but --I gots better sense than to take her only 2 Night Shade seed and give them away !-- I'm brain damaged !--I ain't stupid !


----------



## Kraven

You will like it, I fell in love with it first toke man....and she kicks like a mule too 


Yea, never come between a woman and what she wants, be more fun poking a bear with a stick, and probably a bit safer too.


----------



## umbra

If I'm not mistaken Bodhi has a strain called Pine Soul...might be some pine in that


----------



## giggy

krave you got mail again. i think i'm gonna call it a night. i fell off of the drill we are building today and start to feel pretty rough. yall have a great one.


----------



## Kraven

Yea he does, glad you said something to jog my memory Umbra. Lemme check on that.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> krave you got mail again. i think i'm gonna call it a night. i fell off of the drill we are building today and start to feel pretty rough. yall have a great one.




Ok man, hope you get to feeling better bro.....sucks getting older


----------



## Kraven

Isn't it a pine Goji  umbra?


----------



## Kraven

a pheno, cause if thats the case i have ten of his goji beans right here


----------



## Keef

1st one germs the second one is yours Kraven !-- I'll only need the one !---


----------



## Kraven

Bodhi Seeds - Goji OG

Over the years ive worked on various og kush projects, some interesting plants have come through, but never the total package. This last year ive been testing a very special og hybrid called goji og, named after the bright red sour himalayan berry. This hybrid has excelled indoors and out and is truly the total package, incredible full on og aroma and taste with an undercurrent of red berries, black cherry, hawiian punch, licorice, and alpine strawberries.

One of the biggest yeilding ogs ive ever run that still maintain the effect, aroma, taste, and resin content of a true og. Improved stature, no more floppy stems, or insane staking required... Grows like an indica hybrid. The few people i have let run her, are dropping everything to pack their rooms with her. the cut i run was found from the first round of three seeds, when i saw the potential i ran a bunch more seeds outside to get a better look. The cross is a combination of my snow lotus male, which is very clear in breeding, i think thats how the magic happened, just passing the size, power and resin over while keeping all the qualities of the og kush. The mother is nepali og aka nepali kush, an old og kush from grass valley that is closest in appearance to the tahoe, the buy in for this cut in the mid 2000's was 20 grand... lol... I dont know if any cut is worth that much, but it is a very nice og...

Theres two main phenos in the goji og line a big yeilding og smelling totem pole maker of infinite delight, and a smaller strawberry pheno that looks like a super frosty og, but has the super narco high of the snowlotus. The big og smelling pheno shows up about 3 times in one pack of seeds. f2'ing this line opens up a really cool genetic treasure chest, with pure purple stemmed snow lotus phenos, strawberry wands, and nepali og dom girls. Im really excited and proud to offer this to the community... enjoy... and many blessings on your grows.

THC Content: 18-26%
CBD Content: 0.5%
Yield: High
Plant Height: Tall
Flowering Time: 9 weeks
Harvest Month October

Awards:
1st place concentrate
3rd place hash htcc seattle 2013

Goji Pheno info Via THrive:
*ThunderEgg is earthyish no fruit OG and was kept for its cerebral high pretty sure thats right..
*Pinsol Og and ThunderEgg Look the same in Veg Lanky with purpleish stems grows fast compared to other Ogs Ive played with.. easy to clone
*Strawberry Cream cheese... I like to call her Floppy cause she just flops all over the place with growth have to support her all over but think she worth it... would say she grows as fast as Pinsol and Egg but she flops out all over not Vertically... easy to clone
*Purple Goji- Pretty sure we know what to expect here... Grows nice for a Purple but 1/2 as fast as Pinsol and Egg and more of a bush not so much Vertically. easy to clone




Yea its one of the pheno's


----------



## Kraven

Well there you have it, a good pine pheno of Goji OG is sitting in my seed bank, thanks Umbra. Peace


----------



## Keef

Now that's  the way we do it up in the O.F.C. !--- U see if we were all just small time commercial growers in a free world ? -- We too far from each other to be in direct market competition !-- Helping each other means we helping ourselves ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Stole Keef's phone to take some incriminating pics......
> #1  Nurse Larry (Medicine Woman pheno) smells like peaches &
> cream & flowers!  Yummy! You barely touch & so sticky!
> #2  Nurse Larry  (Larry OG pheno) smells like mint & pine with a
> hint of peach;  Keef said Minty Pinesol.
> #3  BPU (smells & tastes like blueberries, so we call it "Blueberry")
> #4  Bubblicious (smells fruity, but doesn't taste that great--
> disappointed in the taste, but she will get you high!





Keef said:


> Now that's  the way we do it up in the O.F.C. !--- U see if we were all just small time commercial growers in a free world ? -- We too far from each other to be in direct market competition !-- Helping each other means we helping ourselves ! --



So true Keef so true


----------



## Keef

I wanted to start 16 seed !-- Maybe 4 from 4 different varieties ?-- 
Night Shade is fem. so germ just one !
Querkle --4
Black Kush -4
The White -x- Nepal Indica - 4
Delta Wave --4 
I get my girls I'll have extra seed of most of these !


----------



## Keef

O.K. !--Also ---Riot Berry OG -x- BPU -- 4


----------



## Budlight

That black kush looks like it could have some crazy  colours and grate  taste


----------



## Keef

Bud seedfinders says :
Black Kush is Black Berry Kush -x- Black Domina !--Sounds tasty!


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little funny for you guys...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475441922481.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud seedfinders says :
> Black Kush is Black Berry Kush -x- Black Domina !--Sounds tasty!



But it's not blackberry kush x black domina...I told you this. It's Las Vegas Purple Kush x blackrose


----------



## Keef

I smoke lots of weed Umbra and I tend to forget stuff !-- That's  why I got U to keep me straight !-- I don't know this stuff !-- Did I say I sometimes forget stuff cause I smoke lots of weed ?-- Then sometimes I take too many caps and forget stuff !-- Other times I smoke too much hash and forget stuff ! -- I was gonna say something but I forgot what it was !


----------



## yarddog

its friday, whew.


----------



## Kraven

Yep....happy fryday all.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...trimming till late last night...storm hit have two BPU X BB left to do..Looks like the wind might have messed them up, will see when the light hits the sky...
         For now......:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Little wind Cane ?-- How did that Purple girl do ?--


----------



## mrcane

Wind rain we gettin it all ...GDP X BR buds are on the small side. She really stretched out...but smells of bubble gum...


----------



## Kraven

Whew Cane, hope they didn't get blown all to pieces, if so, just easier to hang


----------



## Budlight

Happy Friday to you too dog hope everyone is off to a good start this morning So I'm in a  Little bit of a dilemma I'm looking at a few new lights one is 1000 W digital ballast the other one is a 1200 W LED I've seen some videos on the LED and it produces just as good as the thousand watt digital ballast the LEDs are 200 bucks more definitely a hard decision what do you guys think


----------



## mrcane

MH...HPS...YEP that's me.....


----------



## Keef

What up Bud !-- I use these Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series it's  all I know !-- About $225 each !-- middle of the road LEDs !-- I'm sure there are many better lights !-- The way I grow with one box (half sq.yd.) one light 
works O.K. for me !-- but I got special conditions --Prohibition --power consumption --and heat !--So I run the  Mars Hydros ! -- I couldn't grow in these confined spaces we have to use with any other kind of light ! -- I got 6 of them in a walk in closet !-- My biggest grow area is in a walk in closet about 4 ft. -x- 10 ft !- I can keep my Temps in the 70s ---365  !


----------



## Rosebud

I use and have,  leds, hps, HOT5'and MH... Unless you get very good LED, they will not cover what a HPS will, in my humble opinion.  

I choose to veg under HOT5s. Love them.  I know a lady that has good luck with Lush LED... but I do not own them.  I have a couple of inferior brands of LED, and use those for side lighting indoor.


----------



## Budlight

Keef  those were the ones I was looking at the  Mars Hydro there 1000 or 1600  but at the same time I'm on a very very tight budget so I really don't want to make the wrong decision


----------



## Budlight

Thank you rosebud  my  heart  says go with the digital ballast  because my brain knows it's full proof but at the same time kind of want to make a transition into this new world of gardening  i've seen a few videos with guys running the  Mars Hydro LEDs  and have amazing production but I guess I'm just one of those people that aren't good with change what to do what to do


----------



## Kraven

Bud LED is measure in PAR values, not the wattage draw or the lumens. Your looking at 400nm-700nm wave length, and the par value tells you how "powerful" the LED's are. Since most people are not very familiar with the unit "moles" the marketing people keep using wattage or lumens to describe the product since that what the consumer is educated about, unfortunately it does not fully tell you what your getting. 

Secondly about 1/3 of a LED's light is not visible to humans but is useful to the plant. I'm not sure what units you were comparing. My advice is if your gonna lean towards LED's look at a bunch and also contact the company's your interested and make sure to ask technical questions. Don't turn loose of your money until your absolutely sure what your buying....that's what causes people to have a bad experience with LED. 

LED is not the end all solution, it is just one of many ways to deliver quality lighting to our plants. I hope you find the answers your looking for Bud, it sure can get confusing very quickly. Peace


----------



## giggy

morning folks, happy fry-day. bud look at timber leds. they call it a kit but it is pretty much plug and play. the white leds are kicking the purple's (red/blue) a$$es. chat at yall later.


----------



## Keef

I'm a grower on the fringes !-- I know that !-- I use the same LEDs from fresh cut to harvest !-- I don't do res. changes like other water pharmers !-- I run a whole bloom cycle just topping off !-- veg and the aero cloners in the nursery get changed about every 2 months !-- I use the same nutes from start to finish too with only one change !-- I use Botanacare nutes !-- For each gallon I use  --5mil. of Cal/Mag  ( only use in RO water)-- 5 mils of Silica blast -- 5 mils of Hydrogaurd -- and 3 mils of either pro bloom or pro grow !-- When I do a res change I also add a scoop of micos !-- I use some EM1 and stuff to fight bugs but that's  about it !-- As for light coverage -- One box --one light !-- Moved up or down as nessesary! -- It's  all I got !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning each of you!  Have I had a lot of company this year or am i on crack? i have more coming today but it is my baby brother that I love and his wife and son.  

CANE, THE WIND, THE RAIN, broke out cover at 1:00am,  I heard it crack and break... oh man, scared to go see the damage to the big plants... crap.  I took three plants down so far.. i got about an ounce outta one. LOL, i am not kidding... 

I am going to go crawl in the dishwasher now... If you don't hear from me, i love you all.


----------



## Kraven

Oh man, that sucks Rose, hope they were not too damaged.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Good morning each of you!  Have I had a lot of company this year or am i on crack? i have more coming today but it is my baby brother that I love and his wife and son.
> 
> CANE, THE WIND, THE RAIN, broke out cover at 1:00am,  I heard it crack and break... oh man, scared to go see the damage to the big plants... crap.  I took three plants down so far.. i got about an ounce outta one. LOL, i am not kidding...
> 
> I am going to go crawl in the dishwasher now... If you don't hear from me, i love you all.




you can make splints for your plants......... wrap sticks/stakes/bamboo/ect.......... with string.


----------



## Keef

I saw the weather channel and been worried about the PNW peeps !-- Ya'll got hammered and gonna get it again !-
One box one light --Half square yard !-- I see D.D. stuffed  a few more of those nasty Bubblicious in there !-- Be glad to see them gone !
Anyway I don't know so much about lights and stuff !-- I don't got grow tricks or anything !-- I barely had room to stuff a box in here !-- Hang a light and see if it'll work !-- I'll be glad when I can have that spare bedroom !-- I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on 5 more of the 5 watt chip lights !-- The Mars Hydro used to have 3 watt chips --Whatever a watt is and whatever a chip is they seem a little better !-- 
Tight fit in here ! 

View attachment 20161014_101752.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I always like the color the LEDS cast on the plants. Pretty cool.


----------



## Kraven

Grower13 said:


> you can make splints for your plants......... wrap sticks/stakes/bamboo/ect.......... with string.



Good old duct tape and few tongue depressors.....it has fixed many a breaks when I'm too lazy to stake up......


----------



## bozzo420

hold on to your hat Rosebud. I just saw your forecast 90 mile winds and 2 feet of rain coming the NW way. remnants of a typhoon . I think its harvest time in the NW for sure.


----------



## Keef

Stakes ? -- That's a problem for me ! -- Plastic boxes !
Checking nute water levels !-- White roots like this means the plants is healthy and happy !-- Root porn from the next generation ! 

View attachment 20161014_104424.jpg


----------



## Grower13

bozzo420 said:


> hold on to your hat Rosebud. I just saw your forecast 90 mile winds and 2 feet of rain coming the NW way. remnants of a typhoon . I think its harvest time in the NW for sure.




I saw a news report on that........ said it was like a hurricane only it's not....... bringing in lots of snow in the mountains.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo !-- How U been ?-- It's  gonna be thier version of a hurricane for sure !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Stakes ? -- That's a problem for me ! -- Plastic boxes !
> Checking nute water levels !-- White roots like this means the plants is healthy and happy !-- Root porn from the next generation !




duct tape'em to the side.........


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> update.....


 
Beautiful grow umbra.  Your going to have your hand full when it comes to harvest.  Have a good day.


----------



## Keef

Hey G13 -- Good Morning to U ! -- My Wife wants some of that stuff like U grow !-- What's  this LED Seedz ?


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Rose, I sure hope you get your grow harvest before anymore wind and rain get to ya.


----------



## mrcane

Keef rocking now....gotta go see ya...
     :48:


----------



## ness

Keef since you are packing seed for the peeps.  I sure wouldn't mind some come my way.  Indica's is good or anything you think of.  I'm am so grateful that you make Green Santa come my way.


----------



## mrcane

Grower13 said:


> I saw a news report on that........ said it was like a hurricane only it's not....... bringing in lots of snow in the mountains.



Yep been cutting for couple days...
High winds


----------



## ness

Keef got 3 BUB--X--BB they are 8 1/2 inches sure wishing for a female


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Hey G13 -- Good Morning to U ! -- My Wife wants some of that stuff like U grow !-- What's  this LED Seedz ?




seeds should be available by this time next year........ I know there is one called "Street Outlaw" that is a cross from the Starfighter and I cookie.


----------



## Kraven

Yep. I think the GM line is also in the mix for a final refinement before the bean drop. I'm looking forward to both the SO and GM tbh.


----------



## Budlight

Keef  you made up my mind I'm going to run the Mars in the veg room and HPS in the bud room  and see how that goes for a start  Plus it will give me time to save up for some really nice LEDs for the bud room


----------



## Keef

Sounds good G13 !-- Did I spell it right LED Seedz ?-- Is it a members only site or can anyone buy from them ?
Anyway about the stakes !-- This is what I work with and everything has to be interchangeable !-- I have to get into the box for filter changes and stuff so plant support may have to come from the top !-- It is something I need to deal with in the simplest possible !-- I got about 8 of these boxes headed toward 20 more ! 

View attachment 20161014_110421.jpg


----------



## umbra

We are getting rain today and the next couple of days. Weather in PNW is effecting us as well. Be nice to have some rain. Rental property new tenant moving in tomorrow and basement sink is clogged. Plumber coming tomorrow morning. Agent sends me a check list of things to do before tenant moves in...***. Why didn't you send this to me earlier? So she give me ultimatum or tenant won't move in. I have a signed contract and security deposit. I never agreed to any check list. So don't move in. Rent is still due.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Ness !-- I'll try to get these out next week !-- The hold up is labels !-- I can't even read my writing and the printer won't print !-- I'm thinking about taking it into the backyard --Get my shotgun and kill it for good !
OOPS  !-- It was an  accident ? -- I got to get my story straight first !--


----------



## Kraven

Agreed!


----------



## Budlight

You are very right umbra and if they're already being like this what are they going to be like a little bit down the road not to mention they probably aren't going to take care of your house I've been in this situation quite a few times to the point where I just gave up and stop renting it out  The repairs kept costing me double to triple the damage deposit


----------



## Keef

A renter sure would help the bottom line Umbra !--- My solution to ending  that financial burden is socially unacceptable !-- Effective but against the law !


----------



## umbra

1st tenant stayed 2 years and bought a house in the same town. No problems at all. There are 2 agents involved. Mine and tenant's. Mine just wants to get paid, tenant's is trying to change the terms of the lease. I told my agent, anything other than what was in the signed lease is unacceptable and I will not agree to it. If it's a problem, find another tenant.


----------



## bozzo420

I bought 5 rentals in the 70s. When I got divorced the ex wife got the last 3 . I walked out of the courthouse with the biggest smile on my face. Got rid of her and the 3 rentals the same time . I was a happy camper that day. Could not give me one now. My dad tried to leave me his house. I said hell no .made him give it to my daughter.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> We are getting rain today and the next couple of days. Weather in PNW is effecting us as well. Be nice to have some rain. Rental property new tenant moving in tomorrow and basement sink is clogged. Plumber coming tomorrow morning. Agent sends me a check list of things to do before tenant moves in...***. Why didn't you send this to me earlier? So she give me ultimatum or tenant won't move in. I have a signed contract and security deposit. I never agreed to any check list. So don't move in. Rent is still due.


 
you got'em...... in writing...... don't matter if they live there or not...... contracted tenant owes the rent.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> A renter sure would help the bottom line Umbra !--- My solution to ending that financial burden is socially unacceptable !-- Effective but against the law !


 

not to the half that smoke pot.


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's a conspiracy! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476019137935.jpg


----------



## yarddog

now see here i was thinking keef meant burn the other house down.   that would work too.


----------



## bozzo420

:vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Bozzo and Dog knew what I was talking about !--


----------



## umbra

I'm ok with most things in regards to the house. Repairs are normal and emergencies pop up. But my issue is with regular stuff that no one says anything about until it becomes an emergency. Not sure how but now the property is dirty and needs to be cleaned before the tenant moves in. I doubt any trades person would have left my house dirty if I lived there, but it is what you do when no one is watching that says who you are.


----------



## Keef

D.D. got to work tonight !-- Looks like I only got the one GDP-X-B.R. out that group of seed ! -- The seed starter is empty now so U know what's  about to happen ? -- It's  a disease! -- I have to plant some !--I don't know how not to !


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- Why U let me get so high last night ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, you are in charge of you, lol. I was talking to someone I know who manages a Catholic retirement home. She has tenant issues like nobody's business, lol. She was telling me about 1 tenant who set the apartment on fire at 1:00 am and the fire department came and put it out and at 1:30 am she set the apartment on fire again. She was removed in handcuffs. Then there was a guy who was confined to a mental hospital and didn't pay his rent, but the court wouldn't evict him. Wow all her horror stories made me feel much better....


----------



## Keef

U bet Umbra but why take the blame when U can blame it on someone else ? --- When U tell me stuff I need to write it down or I'll end up asking again !---- How goes the new jobby-job ?
Hey ya'll we thinking about dropping our cable and home phone and internet service  -- I like my music channels --news and weather !-- Anyway what all is out there ? -- I hear about Roku (?) -- Amazon fire stick and satellite stuff !-- I don't know about tech stuff !-- I barely get here !-- I use my smart phone for most stuff and as U can tell -- I am a thumb typing fool !--
 Anyway --Something happened to the home phone one time and we never replaced it !-- I plead the 5th to killing it !-- Stuff happens !-- Accidents and stuff !-- Anyway we need our phone and I would like to be able to print from my phone !-- I don't know how to do that but surely they got a printer that will talk to your phone ?-- So what's  my options ?


----------



## umbra

Job is going well. Just not busy enough. I am under stress and I do best when I am so busy I can't think about other stuff. Arthritis diagnosed as trigger finger. Back on all my meds, and I feel old. All old people meds and diseases, lol. I guess I am old.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Umbra but some days we feel older than on other days !--- I have a disease and U an enabler !-- I have brain damage I need to be supervised closer then stuff like this wouldn't happen !--(Notice how I blame everybody else cause I planted some seed ?) Too late !-- They been baptized! 

View attachment 20161014_163218.jpg


----------



## Keef

See that seed marked GDP ? -- That's  one of Umbra's bastid children ! -- Who was the daddy again Umbra !--U said it had to be some kinda Banana OG or something I do not remember --enlighten me one more time so I can write it on the label and  give the child a proper name !


----------



## umbra

banana og x sfv og


----------



## umbra

pop the snowdiesel....wink wink, nudge, nudge...say no more


----------



## umbra

In the Rural Farming District, hiding the smell of weed is not an issue this time of year. They put manure out for the almonds and walnut groves, and it is all you can smell. Ohhhhh so they have different electrical rates here. I use ~ 7,000 kwh a month. It is the residential rate. They have an agricultural rate that is 1/3 less, but you need a 400A box. They will give me a rebate to upgrade to a 400A and charge me 1/3 less for electricity. LOL, what?


----------



## Keef

Not my fault !-- Ya'll heard Umbra and his wink-wink ? - What's  4 more ?-- Ain't gonna be Stanky is it ?


----------



## Keef

I need to write that down Umbra !-- Not sure how I can explain agricultural at the beach but stranger thing have happened !-- I should give this some thought !-- Like Papa said if U can't dazzle them with brilliance ---Baffle them with B--S !-- I can do some baffling !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Not my fault !-- Ya'll heard Umbra and his wink-wink ? - What's  4 more ?-- Ain't gonna be Stanky is it ?


That would be a relative term. It depends on what you compare it to.


----------



## Keef

I have no guilt in this matter !-- Umbra and his wink-wink and D.D. didn't stop me !-- Pure as the driven snow I am !-- If the pic is sideways ? -- Ain't my fault either ! 

View attachment 20161014_172021.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra I looked these up before and they were in the plant now pile !-- Musta mixed them up !-- Anyway I can rock some Snow Desiel !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, bro I would bet your home reeks of pot and you just dint realize it. My pa in law stopped coming over,  turns out he thought the house stunk because of the cats.  My best friend came over right before I got the filter and he said my house reeked of weed. Just a heads up cuz
I am sitting on the front porch drinking a Budweiser and about to light this blount

I came home to a few broken branches, I got lazy with staking.  Bpu is at 7 weeks, should go another 18 days or so. Really packing weight this time. I pulled 4 zips cured off the last bpu. This harvest ahould be better and with 6 plants.      Oh yeah I am fixing to start my cannabis nest egg.  Lol


----------



## umbra

the aeroponics master...Heath rockin it
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaxXHJVvoNw[/ame]


----------



## umbra

heath's root porn, lol...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWUeEtCdIkw[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Right up my alley Umbra !-- Can't play plant count when U super cropping like that !-- I know a little about a SOG !-- I guess I'm busted !-- Now U know my plan !-- I been experimenting with plant size !-- U do know I can squeeze out a wee bit more than that quarter pound per box (1/2 sq. Yd.) I said was my goal don't U ?


----------



## umbra

:48:Lol


----------



## Keef

Dog --1st. U don't come in my house casually !-- 4 ankle biters raising hell --If U make it into the house U gonna be to busy with them to be sniffing around but that's not how I play ! -- I'll come outside and shut the door so I can hear U !-- Not many come around !-- I can work that head injury stuff too !-- The wind blows from the beach about half mile away and to the bay about half mile the other way !-- Usually around 20-30 miles an hour !-- Not many houses either way !-- The Mormons don't even come by anymore !-- Church people cross themselves if they walk by that crazy man's house !--- I can here them now ---- Stay away from that man I heard he was crazy as a loon and his poor wife has to work and pay the bills !-- Wonder what happened to him ?-- 
In other words Dog --U might be right but ain't many gonna have the opportunity to take a sniff !--


----------



## yarddog

I feel ya bro. But when I installed that filter even I noticed a difference.  I was smelling dank all day long, I could barely smell a bud if I held it to my nose.


----------



## umbra

Dog glad that bpu is working for you. You grew it right, thank you.


----------



## Keef

It'll happen Dog !-- I'm just still building the grow when I expand into the spare room a filter is on the list !

Umbra I am not that good yet but it can be done and maybe one day I can do that !-- I'm starting to get a handle on water pharming but that is phenomenal !-- I have yet to work with hot lights !


----------



## Keef

Yeah but is he gonna be able to rock this GDP-x- BPU ?---Or --Never mind !-- I got to keep some secrets !


----------



## Keef

Umbra shoulda named it "Bruise" -- Purple and Blue ?--


----------



## yarddog

Thank you umbra. I have been very happy with her. It has such a sweet scent. Very good smell when you get the cure right. 
Oh yeah, those videos....  wow that guy have pure buds the size of pinapples


----------



## Kraven

Just snapped what I put in the bowl... a lil ICookies to ease me into sleep mode


----------



## umbra

very nice


----------



## SmokinMom

Kraven said:


> Just snapped what I put in the bowl... a lil ICookies to ease me into sleep mode



Beautiful!


----------



## Keef

Kraven that's what we do it for right ?  -- Just finished a bowl of soup/stew and cornbread !--Ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !--  Working on a bowl !--


----------



## Budlight

Kraven that looks scrum diddly umptious


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- 
5 gallons of fine blueberry wine in bulk storage !-- 5 gallons of blackberry about 2 weeks behind it !-- Fine  Wine and Weed living at the beach -- Life is good ! -- I'm bout twisted sideways but that's normal !--


----------



## yarddog

Nice reward kraven


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Welcome to MP Wood Hippy ! If the kids got kids then that makes U an old fart !-- Stop by and see us at the (O.F.C.)- Home of the Old Farts Club in the coffee table section !-- Lots of people around that grow weed lots of different ways !-- U got a question someone at MP gonna have the answer !-



Been reading down here for a few days, Decided it was time to say hello.
I read a lot and sometimes say little. 
WoodHippy


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. welcome to the ofc woodhippy. good to see you around smokinmom. hope everybody has a great day. i'm gonna go have breakfast with the wife and then the grandson and i are going to the big car show in town. they shut all of down town down and about 400 cars, trucks, motorcycles, and tractors. yall have a great one.


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone, welcome WoodHippy. Up early, demons from my past come to visit once and awhile. Maybe I was 10 and I went summer camp. Had a seizure and they didn't know what to do. I remember no one speaking to me again and being sent home. Sometimes those feelings find there way to the surface and I find it hard to live thru them again. For the most part, whenever I had a seizure, I was made to feel as I did something wrong. The struggle I am having with my grow has brought all those old feelings to the surface and I feel as though I did something wrong all over again.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
WoodHippy --Welcome to the O.F.C.!-- U don't have to say much !-- Some are that way and no problem !-- U got something to say jump in !

Umbra -- Are those emotional changes a precursor to the episodes ? -- I would say it was probably the stress of what's  been happening !-- Hope it all levels out !


----------



## umbra

stress is a big trigger for me


----------



## Keef

Well I hope U find a way to get rid of or reduce some of that stress !-- 
We got some rain this morning and I'm having some problems with my face !-- Not real bad --Anyone who has broken a bone and it still hurts --It kinda like that !-- U should just never break your fall with your face !--It doesn't work out well !


----------



## yarddog

Morning guys. Umbra, now that you have a steady income maybe you can relax on the grow and have less reliance on the harvest.
I will be working on a dirt bike today, with luck I should be able to ride it today, my neighbor moth balled it back in 2001 when he was deployed.


----------



## umbra

Hey Dog, it's the rental that has been the real source of the stress. Mostly it is poor communication with everyone on the East Coast and how everything is an emergency.


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC....was headed to the ol hippy's for a safety meeting but he had an emergency and it was called off....I miss it when we don't hold a weekly safety meeting. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Keef

I know I'm brain damaged but I could solve that problem !
After Bozzo reminded me he was a firefighter !--The local fire dept. took me under thier wing when I was about 16 !-- They paid for my scuba lessons and equipment and I dove the black water of East Texas doing rescue and recovery !--  Not much rescue but lots of recovery ! -- Anyway I learned how to detect how a fire was started and stuff !-- They got dogs can detect just about any accelerate used in arson !-- Except bacon grease !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Well I hope U find a way to get rid of or reduce some of that stress !--
> We got some rain this morning and I'm having some problems with my face !-- Not real bad --Anyone who has broken a bone and it still hurts --It kinda like that !-- U should just never break your fall with your face !--It doesn't work out well !



 I agree with you Keef  on the right side of my face I broke my cheekbone rate clear off to the point it was floating around in my cheek had my jaw broken in three places cracked all along the gumline and dislocated on both sides whenever the weather changes it really kicks my *** and the   Ear aches I get are on believable  and then my degenerate disc disease tops it off


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone 
Hope you have a better day today Umbra 

 Woodhippie  Nice meeting you 

Keef  what's the mad scientist up to today


----------



## umbra

For me, I am a grower, so the thing that relaxes me the most is to work in the garden. I went in the garage and did some trim work for a couple of hours this morning. That helps me. Plumber fixed the clog, super minor problem. My concern was that the cast iron main drain was cracked between the house and the street. Dodged the bullet this time, lol.


----------



## Keef

Bud that's  the deal !-- Weather changes hurt !-- I came around a corner to fast in the operating room and hit a wet spot !-- The fall shattered to left side of my face !-- They peeled my face off and put 3 metal plates and a fist full of screws in to fix ole Humpty -Dumpy !-- Later they found the 3 bulged disc in my neck !-- When I get stressed out and/ or do too much the nerve rooted gets inflamed and my left arm begins to retract across my chest and doesn't work right !-- I get by !-- 
Mad Scientist work today ? -- Nope not today we in the watch and wait mode !-- This last batch are dying at about the right rate and speed !-- I'm where I want to be with my juice now it's  is just a matter of time !
I used to make babies for a living back when they started doing test tube babies !-- Been there and watched sperm fertilize and extracted egg !-- Put it back in then a year later momma brought the baby to see us !-- The smart brothers talk alot about genetics and stuff that was over my head !-- I learned enough science to do this !-- Then I got to give a shout out to the lab twins !-- I had a lot of slow nights so I used to go chase them around the hospital lab !-- They taught how to prepare slides and lots of the test the performed !-- So I got the science and I got practical experience !-- I also know enough about weed to pull it off !--Just pull up a chair and wait !-- I know 2-3 more ways this can be done !--No need getting in a hurry !--It will happen or not !-- All I can do is my best !-- If I was a betting man? --I wouldn't bet against me on this one !


----------



## Budlight

I have a good feeling Keef you were going to catch The one you have been chasing  before the new year  i'm still having a hard time finding that weedkiller of course Alberta has to have a  Weed killer band just because some retard had to overdo it on his dandelions


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I have a good feeling Keef you were going to catch The one you have been chasing  before the new year  i'm still having a hard time finding that weedkiller of course Alberta has to have a  Weed killer band just because some retard had to overdo it on his dandelions


yeah that's what they said about agent orange, ddt, and round up....oh that's right, there all the same exact chemical formulation.


----------



## Keef

It tricky and harder to work with and for your on sake be careful if U mess with it but I can walk U thru using a drug called Colchicine !-- I can't get it without extracting it from Autumn Lotus roots !-- I look up this other one I can't spell right now cause I'm high !-- To start simply Google ---Inducing polyploidy in cannabis !--- There also a chance it can be done with nitrous oxide but that would require more stuff than I can do right now !--- I figure I can't afford to buy clones like NCH and the $35,000 Lemon Trees !-- So I gotta make my own !-- Either way the locals ain't even ready for what I could loose on them right now !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I did a bunch a reading on that Colchicine  that's some crazy stuff I Tell yeah  definitely don't want to get it on you  that's the stuff people used to use Wayback in the day for labour pains isn't it if so it definitely explains where those Giants came from  isn't it


----------



## Keef

Umbra did U say Orange ? -- I've only used a couple cc so far but I can handle the heat !-- The Christians already think I'm da devil !-- Ya'll do need to stop those mega cartel grows they do destroy the environment! --I'm not gonna do that !
 How appropriate! --
 Music !-- They just started playing the Rolling Stones doing "Sympathy for the Devil " -- 

View attachment 20161015_102113.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud -- U sound like Billy !-- 
It does that to U when U start digging around about  that  stuff !


----------



## Budlight

Lol  keef that Billy guy is a trippy dude I can't wait to meet him in person I want his pink kush so bad I can  taste it  I hope by summer I will have a cut


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, your seizure comments made me cry. That is how we treated people in the 50 and 60s  There was no education, we were not that far from epileptics being locked in the attic.

I saw my first grand mal seizure at 15 when a girl had one in the hallway of high school. I was scared. I knew nothing about them. Then I had a child with "the worst seizure disorder" that the head neuro at Children's in seattle had ever seen.  That started my education fast.
I am so sorry you went thru that and still have those horrible memories. I just want to tell ya i love ya and please don't ever quit being Umbra.  You are a hero of mine.


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc, taking a break from the bike. Its going to be a good running bike in a few days.he keeps saying he will pay me, and I would let him but I will not be naming a price. For one, he is a friend if mine and I value his friendship.   He also took a trip to the sandbox in 2001. I just like working on stuff and I needed a new project. Plus I have drank more of his beer than I care to remember.


----------



## Keef

U a good man Dog !-
Umbra -- Sorry U were mistreated like that !-- On the other hand it made your mind work different than most !--That makes me a little jealous !-- I feel like I see shadows and U have clear vision if that makes any sense !-- It does to me !-- 
Hey wanna get high ? --- I doing my nap Wake and Bake !-- I got work to do !-- I gonna build this most magnificent buzz !--


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, my dad got into the rental game about ten years ago. He regrets it greatly.   With the downturn in home sales he is stuck with the ones he has.   It is nothing but an aggravation, with little reward.  Well, I almost ready to run the bike.  Have to go to the vet. My fat calico has been throwing up for a few days.     Poor girl didnt even want my cereal milk last night.    Thats how you know she is sick.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, your seizure comments made me cry. That is how we treated people in the 50 and 60s There was no education, we were not that far from epileptics being locked in the attic.
> 
> I saw my first grand mal seizure at 15 when a girl had one in the hallway of high school. I was scared. I knew nothing about them. Then I had a child with "the worst seizure disorder" that the head neuro at Children's in seattle had ever seen. That started my education fast.
> I am so sorry you went thru that and still have those horrible memories. I just want to tell ya i love ya and please don't ever quit being Umbra. You are a hero of mine.


 Rose, thank you so much. I don't talk about those kinds of incidents much, but they never go away.
Dog, I know people who make money at the rental game. Here I think it is more a communication thing that makes me upset. Minor issue with the plumber was not my fault or the plumbing, someone dumped a bunch of dirty water in the sink and the dirt was enough to clog the drain. I did not pay for the plumber, the person who dumped the dirty water paid for it. I make money renting out my house. Expenses give me tax deductions I never had before. A big enough loss and I can carry it forward...that's what political name did.


----------



## Keef

93 degrees in da shade !-- What's this thing they call winter ?


----------



## umbra

It rained yesterday and it is cloudy today, so temps have dropped. 70's for the next couple of days.


----------



## Keef

High to mid 70s at night !-- Umbra I been studying that video but U probably knew that !-- In a way I been lucky having the time to learn to grow cannabis in aero ---I'm lucky that D.D. makes good money and life could be a hellova lot worse !--- I still got a ways to go but by the time prohibition ends I'll be primed and ready while others are still trying to learn to grow around here and fight bugs !-- I'm pretty sure if the plants have the right temps-- right nutes -- the right genetics and the right kind of light and the right amount of that light !-- I can kick it !--


----------



## bozzo420

I bought rentals back in the 70's. Made some money and had headaches. But if I had put the money I put into them into the stock market, the ex wife would be rich. And I would not of worked my *** off. over and over on the same homes. Could not give me one now.one renter from hell and your all done.


----------



## Keef

What up Bozzo ? --- 
I been torn about where and how I want to grow as we get closer to the end of prohibition! -- I have the option of using that Texas veterans land program and get 10 acres or more -- I did some checking and a house on 10 acres about an hour or so north $80,000 is common !-- The problem be we live at the beach and D.D. wants to stay at the beach !-- I can't grow weed up there without a caretaker! -- My other option is to maybe buy the empty lot next door and put a high ceiling  "Shop" on it for the grow !-- but if I bought the farm I could probably swing something like that ag. Power rate Umbra was talking about !-- Decisions- Decisions !--No hurry  I got time to learn the craft !


----------



## umbra

Bozzo you are right about the rental game. 1 bad tenant makes you never want to do it again. I have been lucky no doubt about it. I hope it continues. In California many people rent for 10+ years in the same house. When I was a kid we rented a house for 10 years. The landlord came every month to pick up the rent driving a different car every month. I thought he was in the used car business. Nope! When the owner died and his estate was being settled, we found out the landlord did not own the property. The owner never knew there were tenants renting the property. The rent never increased in 10 years, and he never did any repairs. 
So I went to the doctor to get scripts refilled and there is a new spirva product called stiolto. Different delivery system. No capsule to inhale. Doctor gave me 3 months supply to try. It saved me a good $900.


----------



## Keef

After I watched that video of monster aero harvest a few times I figure out how to put mesh support for the plants in my boxes !-- A square PVC frame anchored at the 4 corner grow spots ! --Lift the lid and  the support goes up too !-- Solve these problems one at a time !--


----------



## Keef

Hope it works for U Umbra !


----------



## umbra

breathing better for sure


----------



## giggy

good early evening to everybody. got a question for you sativa growers. what do you flower sativa on 11/13 or 10/14? i know they grow on the equator at 12/12 year around. i'm thinking about popping 4 killing fields i got somewhere down the line. from what i have read it's not to racey and may just be what the wife is looking for.


----------



## umbra

Honestly I stay with 12/12 for flower and 16/8 for veg regardless of whether it is indica, sativa, or hybrid.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Giggy !-- 4:20 practice ?-- I would veg at 18/6 or 24/7 and bloom at 12/12 !-- That Killing Fields gonna jack U up ! -- I had some but the bugs killed them ! -- I'm digging this Hoe Berry and Purple Haze  (blueberry lemonade)-- The HB is the first indica I been able to grow !-- Might be because they don't have bugs ? -- U wonder why I start lots of varieties?  -- I'm just looking for varieties that like what I do !-- I'll thin the herd way back as we get closer to the end of this madness  and I find what I want !


----------



## Keef

16/8 Umbra ? -- I can save 2 hours of light power and no one tells me ?-- It must work or U wouldn't be doing it !
Maybe I change from 18/6 to 16/8 ?--


----------



## umbra

Wow I had to count it out on my hands...sorry, lol 18/6 I must be high


----------



## Keef

That's  funny Umbra !-- But - Now what about it ? --I know about the ascending and desending light schedule but never used it !-- 18/6 up to about 14-18 inches and flip to 12/12 !-- That's  another thing about autos !-- I believe I'm capable of flipping the light !


----------



## umbra

for auto 20/4 the whole time.


----------



## Keef

Never grew them myself Umbra !-- I just don't like the whole idea of autos !-- Maybe it's because I'm a cloner and autos are a one run plant !-- I mean I could probably clone it early but they gonna both bloom at the same time anyway !-- I want to do what I saw in that video !-- No reason I can't !--Eventually ! -- I been thinking more and more about that Simply "C" CO2 extractor !-- Getting it here is a risk but One I'm willing to take !


----------



## Kraven

Been making butter with Hippy Slayer all day. Now I'm starting my first clarification run, plan to clarify it till I get a clear water return, and then I'm gonna make Nestle chocolate chip cookies, should be quite potent....


----------



## Keef

Never done it Kraven !-- Do U mix the extract & butter with water and heat it up then chill it so the butter hardens and the water soluble stuff stays in the water ?-- Is that how one would do such a thing ?


----------



## Keef

I just realized Nick hasn't been around much --I hope all is well !
Rose -- Cane and probably THG better be holding on to something !-- This is not the time to be flying a kite !
That's  why I run when a hurricane is coming !-- I did my two !-- I'm done !-- Ya'll be safe up in the Pacific Northwest !-- Ya'll gonna get it again !


----------



## Kraven

Yup keef, its a slow process to infuse the butter, but when I'm done you wont be able to taste the mmj in the cookies. Water is pretty clear now, maybe 2-3 more heat / cool cycles and it will be ready. I licked the spoon a bit ago and I'm a lil unstable on my feet right now.


----------



## Keef

Hey I want to make a public service announcement! -- Never trust a dog to guard your food !-- He is quick !-- I got a good munchies buzz working -- pork skins & hot sauce sounded pretty good !-- My attention was elsewhere for only a second !-- He only took one !-- but he knocked the plate off on the floor and there was a doggie feeding frenzy !-- Bastids got my pork skins !-- So there's  this big bag of those big alsakan crab clusters in there !-- I'm thinking one cluster shouldn't be missed !-- Now if I had some of Kraven's butter I could get high eating crab !--That might work for me !


----------



## umbra

or popcorn


----------



## Kraven

Just made another lap....this prolly will be the last as the water is clear, I'll get it hard and then give the bottom one last little scrape and I will have a nice deep golden green chunk of clarified butter..... 1/2 lb tbh. Will drain then put into container in about an hour. Tomorrow the cookies will be mixed and made...normally get about 4 dozen so it keeps me going for awhile.


----------



## Keef

Sounds tasty Umbra !
Hey Kraven now that U got something to compare it to U need to get some of that stuff THG uses to make e-cig juice !-- I remember looking it up and seems like it was about $25 an ounce or so!  -- I think she uses an extract !-- U know what I could even be confused about it all !-- U might better check with her ! --Then tell me again what it is !--


----------



## Kraven

I'm really considering a CO2 extractor like you are looking at, if I'm going to be self sufficient maybe its time I looked that direction. Still in the thought process right now.


----------



## Keef

Kraven if we can come up with a formula for a THC  e-cig liquid that is even only  25 % THC instead of the 70% of those hash oil cartridges !--- Well I think U can feel me !-- I use that until I wanted to bring out premium CO2 hash oil cartridges !-- They would  fawn over getting high off an e-cig ! --  It would be a hit !
Liquid Weed !-- Yes all over again !
Hep Me !--


----------



## Keef

Hash oil carts are great !-- I love them and gonna make many-many one day !-- Everytime I want to get high
I don't need something 70% THC !-- Sometimes I would like to continue functioning !-- My thought now as it has always been is there's room on the market for something closer to weed toke for toke !-- That's  why I said a 25%THC  e-cig juice !-- Close to weed toke for toke thus "Liquid Weed" -- I ain't stupid !-- U build a market for that then use those proceeds to purchase the Simply "C" --Then produce your own hash oil carts  and suddenly U got 2 products !


----------



## Budlight

You guys are  making me hungry I'm going to have to get the wife to do some  baking   She can make some mean brownies 2 of my friends that talk way too much had 1 each and they were quiet for the rest of the night not a peep Out of them  not to mention my pitbull sure love them but that is an interesting story for another time :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Kraven

Cookies will be good tomorrow, I always enjoy edibles.


----------



## Keef

Evening Bud !-- What do U think about an e-cig liquid about as potent or a little more potent than your weed ?
It never occurred to me that the amount of THC in a hash oil cartridges would be enough to fill 2 --35 % THC Liquid Weed carts !-- No problem I can sell them for half the price of a Hash oil cart ?-- NOT !!! 
Are U with me ?


----------



## Budlight

I think it would do very well Keef  I know where I'm at they would do very well


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I beat my head against this wall before !-- All I'm missing is a compound that would dissolve the THC and other goodies like the terepenes -- smoke in an e-cig - and be almost tasteless  - vegetable glycerin - the base they use in my nicotine e-cig juice ain't it ! -- I haven't tried the other base they use--  Propelene Glycol but there's  no reason to think it would dissolve THC any better !-- Mixed it with an extract and they separate !-- I find a compound that will do that I can slide all over the scale on potency !-- Even using a CO2 extract !-- A 35% THC e-cig liquid ? -- U ever smoked weed that was 35% THC ? -- Not many I'd guess !-- No trimming --extract everything but the fan leaves !-- Fill and package the carts yourself ? --Did I just invent a new cottage industry ?


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Cookies will be good tomorrow, I always enjoy edibles.



Just having fresh brownies...whooo...hooooo 
Will be a early night....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Finally done with the trimming..got'er done ..having torrential rain and wind..... 

View attachment 1476581467128323148380.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cane !-- I thought U blew away !
See I don't know about these edibles! -- If I was eating brownies or cookies --I might forget that they got weed in them and have 3-4 when half one might be a dose !-- Then here we go again !-- So I take my edibles measured into doses depending on how many caps I take ! -- Then I can take my caps and just fall into a pan of brownies !


----------



## Keef

U give me one cookie or brownie and walk away ? -- I might be insulted !-- When if I eat a couple I might have a religous experience !-- I better stick to my caps !--


----------



## umbra

Cane, I think I am getting some of your weather done here. Been raining on and off since yesterday.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, wilted rosebud here.. harvesting since this morning, had two gf help. thank goodness, they even cleaned up. nice folks.  I got a great harvest of papaya but not any amber so we will see if she is enough indica to make up for not being properly done. We have the tent up to keep them dry.. raining like crazy.. 

I am off to bed with out dinner.. lol


----------



## Budlight

Hahaha Keef  my problem is after I eat 1 or 2 I get super Wrecked  then I get the munchies and up eating more and next thing you know I can hardly keep my eyes open


----------



## Keef

I have had to do the crab walk holding on to stuff more than once Bud !-- That's  what I'm talking about !-- U ever wake up and U still high ? 
I had a thought earlier about that Liquid Weed -- I tried using coconut as the base and it was harsh and nasty !-- I was using cold pressed -- unprocessed coconut oil !-- I wonder if regular processed and purified coconut oil would work !-- I needs to know !


----------



## Budlight

No Keef not yet but when I get some  stronger girls hopefully that could be possible


----------



## Kraven

Rain must be catchy, just a stormin here too.


----------



## Keef

Clear skies here !-- 
Bud I plan to try to get those seed out to U guys this week !-- So get the air filters out !-- I'm gonna divide these Skunky Seed up between U - Giggy and Dog !-- I was gonna see if Nick wanted a share before I sent them out !-- I still should be able to send U guys a couple dozen each !-- Umbra got nothing to prove to me !-- I'm quite happy with that B.B. !-- So if he say it's  Skunky expect it and I bet it will be plenty potent if the B.B. is any example of his work !-- I still can't find my bag of B.B. seed !-- I'm keeping some from some of the others but I wouldn't know enough to keep the best for myself and I suspect they all good !--I also gotta get them past D.D. !--She wants some of all and we got plenty !--  I asked Umbra if he had some old seeds to some colors and flavors and this is the stuff he sent !-- Some may be old !-- So try to germ a few or start more than U need till U see the germ rate !-- I predict they be some clone swapping going on when we get these things sorted out !-- A fresh cut arrives here from somewhere overnight I'm pretty sure I could root it !


----------



## Keef

I want to tell on D.D. !-- She a seed hoarder !-- She got some of the famous Nurse Larry seed put up about half dozen !-- Same with that blueberry lemonade (Purple Haze ) and the last of the lettuce leaf Hoe Berry and probably some more !-- I tried to explain that it is in our best interest to give seed away instead of sitting on them !-- We give them away and a hurricane wipes us out -- I would suspect there might be a person or 2 would hook us up with some tasty clones and we could hit the ground running !--


----------



## Budlight

For sure Keef I would always hook you up with whatever I can especially if I get something really good out of everything


----------



## umbra

They won't start to stink until they are in flower and then lights out is when the put out the stank.


----------



## Budlight

I so can't wait for these babies to get here thank you Keef and thank you Umbra  for giving them to Keef  Who is nice enough to give some to me


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 5:30 am-- where is your mind ? --I'm working on my 2nd cup of coffee -- Waiting for my caps to kick in while I work on this pipe !
Kraven got me started again yesterday about that dam Liquid Weed ! -- Umbra does this to me on purpose sometimes and knows I can't resist !-- Once he just posted pics of those THCA  crystals !-- He knew I couldn't leave it alone! -- I haven't forgotten about those crystals Cuz! -- It's  just not time yet !-- 

Kraven give me a few days U sparked a different angle yesterday !-- It works we'll be filling carts soon !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Kraven if we can come up with a formula for a THC  e-cig liquid that is even only  25 % THC instead of the 70% of those hash oil cartridges !--- Well I think U can feel me !-- I use that until I wanted to bring out premium CO2 hash oil cartridges !-- They would  fawn over getting high off an e-cig ! --  It would be a hit !
> Liquid Weed !-- Yes all over again !
> Hep Me !--



Now you have my full attention. Ecig user of 2 years. I saw a video where they cooked weed and pg/vg in a double boiler. I have some stuff to work with. Any thoughts
Woodhippy


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC, coffee and a bowl.  :48:

I'm coming at it from a different direction. Anhydrous alcohol (99.999%) wash of dry ice hash, winterized and then evap off the ETOH leaves me with a light honey colored oil that can easily be used to refill carts.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippy ! - I been using an e-cig about 5 years or so !-- I have been down this road before !-- Ended up just beating my head against the wall !-- I've tried all thier PG/VG formulas and they lie !-- No matter what I did I could not  get enough THC to dissolve into either to get a fly high--Unless U can homogenizer them like milk so they never seperate again  !-- -- I have had a couple those CO2 extracted hash oil e-cig cartridges !-- 70 % THC and tasty !-- I just don't need something that potent for everyday use !-- So until I can get an extractor I'm looking for another way !-- Everything I've made is too thick to flow thru the wicks to the burner !-- I had a thought yesterday I want to try !-- I'll keep U posted if It works !-- I just want a juice potent as good smoking weed !-- I've had the hash oil !-- I know it can be done and I'll figure it out !


----------



## Keef

I hope Kraven !-- The oil is not too thick to flow ?--


----------



## Keef

Cause that is all that stops me !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope all are well. i ain't feel good yet but i am feeling better. got up with a bad back ache.


----------



## WoodHippy

As long as it is thin enough to use in a dripper or better yet my Sqounker ( bottom feeder)
I would be happy. Co2 extractors will have to take a look.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Honestly I stay with 12/12 for flower and 16/8 for veg regardless of whether it is indica, sativa, or hybrid.



that is what i have done in the past and the reason i have tried to stay away from them is they get so tall. a couple of yall know i did a 12/12 from seed grow with indica and the plants stayed to the real small side. i have been reading up on sativas and found that a lot of people run them 12/12 from seed for 3 weeks to a month and go to 11/13 for flower. i was thinking of going 12/12 from seed to try to keep them on the small side. it will still be awhile till i get the shop done and get a new grow area. i got another box when i had to get a new freezer for the house and now a old upright freezer to convert till i get my room. i need the boxes anyway as i want my old breeding project up again.


----------



## Keef

Simply "C" Super Critical CO 2 extractor! -- Only run an ounce at a time 90 minute run time !-- I'm thinking I just run hash thru it !

Kraven --Here's what stumps me !-- Shatter is not liquid !-- hash oil is liquid !-- Cleaner U get an extract the thicker it becomes !--Yet we both have had the carts and know it flows -- I have the feeling I'm missing something !--


----------



## giggy

i have only made iso in the past and loved rolling up a dab and dropping it in the top of a packed pipe. hold my lighter away's from the bowl so it doesn't light but heats the dab for a good hit. if i had a pen it may not be a good thing.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !-- Flipping them at six inches !-- U can run a quick cycle SOG !-- They say flip to bloom as soon as they root !-- Bunch of little plants will do !-- but then where U keep mom ?


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- A hash oil cartridge is a good thing !-- but too potent for daily use !-- 

Kraven where U get dry alcohol ? --That would make it easier !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Simply "C" Super Critical CO 2 extractor! -- Only run an ounce at a time 90 minute run time !-- I'm thinking I just run hash thru it !
> 
> Kraven --Here's what stumps me !-- Shatter is not liquid !-- hash oil is liquid !-- Cleaner U get an extract the thicker it becomes !--Yet we both have had the carts and know it flows -- I have the feeling I'm missing something !--



keef my first run iso scrap is a good amber, but if i roll it together it will get hard to the point it flakes when you try to cut it. you can roll it and soften it up enough to make a log to add to a doobie. the second run comes out very green but i can set it in the sun and it will turn red. same thing after it evaps for a week or two it is flaky after rolled but not as hard as the first run.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Giggy -- A hash oil cartridge is a good thing !-- but too potent for daily use !--
> 
> Kraven where U get dry alcohol ? --That would make it easier !





https://organicalcohol.com/


----------



## Keef

There we go can't use a solid in a e-cig !-- I need to take a look at what THG uses -- She told me once but I forgot !-- Apparently what she does works ! -- I'd put off getting that extractor  if I could make a liquid good as my weed !--


----------



## Keef

I forgot about that place Kraven Thanks !


----------



## Kraven

I'm winterizing before mixing back but this is as close to my method as I will discuss.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILhtit9wM5Y


----------



## Kraven

I am interested in what THG is doing, may be better than my method.


----------



## Keef

Good Luck Kraven !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe !-- I need to know !-- I looked it up but can't remember what it was or where !-- Unless U get a hand held homogenizer and homogenize the extract and the VG/PG it has always separated on me !


----------



## Keef

Why ya'll make me hurt my mind like this ?

EJ Mix is the name of that stuff !


----------



## giggy

keef i was given a couple of small bottles (1/2"dia x 3/4" tall) of cbd/honey mix. i tried a half bottle and smoked a couple bowls of bbbxbpu and wwxbb mix, wasn't the best move i made in awhile as i didn't move for a while. i want to try it again but i can't when i got things i need to be doing.


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc,    cup of tea and a bowl this morning. Sittin on the porch.
 keef I got the filter up and running. Im ready to load test it with some nasty smelling skunk.  My snow lotus male cuts rooted, so I still got him. If it works well, I might make seeds more often. If they bred with good stuff, they should be worth the trouble.
Giggy, I have to take cuts of a sativa and flip her before she is much more than 12-16 inches high.


----------



## Kraven

I'm really waiting for the op to get a CO2 extractor, but till then I'll manage. My goal is for personal use, I have no intention marketing or selling, just want to make my own carts from what I grow so I can medicate w/o having to pay 45-70 for each cart.


----------



## Keef

I understand Kraven but at least look that stuff up !--and check out the process !-- How does Umbra do it ?-- Wink-wink --nod -nod !
Now I'm gonna change the subject and do some of that baffling Papa told me about !


----------



## Kraven

Got the 50ml starter kit, lets see if my dry ice hash will work ?


----------



## Keef

I got a new baby this morning ! 

View attachment 20161016_083345.jpg


----------



## Keef

Kraven U might still want to wash that hash with that alkee-hol and evaporate as U do now !-- Then do that thing they say do !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....weather is still s**** here..glad I got the girls in the closet trying to dry...
     :48:


----------



## Keef

Cane !-- What up Cuz ? -- I'm dragging today !-- Got a heat pack on my neck !-- Harvest looked good !-- Little cheaper than the weed store too !


----------



## mrcane

Man clouds pulled back off the mountains. And I see lots of Snow....Beautiful.....
Gotta head to the store.....:48:.....


----------



## Kraven

The cooking has commenced......... other half is in the oven......


----------



## Kraven

Glad your all set cane, you all in the PNW got some wicked weather.......


----------



## Kraven

Gratz on the tail Keef


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Morning OFC, coffee and a bowl.  :48:
> 
> I'm coming at it from a different direction. Anhydrous alcohol (99.999%) wash of dry ice hash, winterized and then evap off the ETOH leaves me with a light honey colored oil that can easily be used to refill carts.


I have talked to NCH about the cold ethanol extraction process, and he does not think an alcohol extraction can give you a product as good as the rosin tech. He told me all vape cartridges are CO2 and alcohol won't work.....dabgenius.com
when you use -20 F ethanol none of green matter is extracted. At -20F winterizing and wax removal is done with a vacuum filter and then to a rotary evaporator to recover 90% of the alcohol. Final product can be vacuum dried. By leaving it a little runny I think you will be able to have a product that works in a cartridge without any additives.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> The cooking has commenced......... other half is in the oven......



 Kraven it's not fair to torture your friends  they look very yummy


----------



## Kraven

Oh I agree, rosin tech is pure right off the bone solvent less extraction. The only drawback is it would take many more grams of material to produce the same 1ml needed to refil a cart. I'm shooting for a CO2 extractor to run my own flowers, but until then I'm exploring other ways to refill carts since I cant just order what I want through the mail. I have found vaping oil is so much better on my COPD and much more "medicine " like...I know just how many rips it takes and then I'm done. I'm sure you get a phenomenal taste and terrapin profile with the rosin tech, I just have x number or dollars and would prefer to save for a $3200.00 CO2 extractor personally. Thank you for all the valuable info you bring to the table and I would love to continue hearing about how your pressing is going. Keep in mind I use dry ice hash verses flowers as my base product.


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> Kraven it's not fair to torture your friends  they look very yummy




Wow 2 of them will set you down, they just hit me in the head / body like a brick dropped from space.


----------



## umbra

For smaller scale setup to do extractions I think the rosin tech has its place. NCH is doing dry ice keif in the heat press. But I was thinking more in terms of his future business model where he is harvesting 2,000 lbs every 2 months. The rosin tech doesn't scale up very well and the ethanol extraction does. CO2 is an option and it is scalable as well, but requires a steady supply of CO2 and the initial costs are pretty high. I think all 3 processes have value.


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !
Give me a cookie Kraven !-- 
I truely understand the quest for the most potent extract possible !-- Things are gonna be different down here than in the free states !-- These people have never had anything but nasty brickweed !-- U give them a hash oil cart they might end up in the E.R. thinking they gonna die !-- They never even had hash !-- Not a clue about mmj and edibles ! -- Most don't even have a clue what they missing !-- 
I'm just biding my time waiting to uncork on these poor souls !


----------



## Keef

Yup !-- There's a place for all techniques !-- Yet I can't help but be reminded of other times when there was competition for industry standard !-- cassettes or 8 track tapes -- Beta Max vs. VHS -- There will be an industry standard and for e-cig carts it has to be CO2 !-- Later when someone gets foggy maybe they manufacture a Hyper Baric Chamber specifically to make HBC hash !-- Little outta reach for the little pot farmer !-- I watched that Simply "C" video a couple times and I think I could  kick start one !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea I'm interested in the simply C myself keef, just gonna take awhile to save my pennies, but I will. I'm interested in staying under the radar and keeping my medical costs down. Not production or sales.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Kraven !-- To each his own !-- I am unapologetic about cannabis paying my bills soon as they give me any kind of wiggle room !-- I'm pretty sure they not gonna let me play legally! -- So I'm preparing to work in the Grey Area !-- I move nothing yet but I will ! - I'll be ready !-- I got no problem wearing one of those Simply C extractors out ! -- If that's what it takes so D.D. don't have to work if she don't want to ? --So be it !-- Getting rich growing weed never crossed my mind -- I just want to pay the bills !--- Well that and make monsters ! -- It's personal for me !-- When I fell they threw me away as if I no longer had any value !-- I beg to differ !-- Just surviving isn't enough for me !-- I have to shine !


----------



## Kraven

Yup, to each their own. I have no problem with people paying their bills with it. I think it should be as legal as peas , tomatoes , and okra and squash. Maybe one day it will be?


----------



## Budlight

how is every ones night going


----------



## Kraven

I ate 2 cookies and got krippled, now eating eggs and grits with a home made biscuit...then off to be...cookies whooped me lol


----------



## Budlight

That's  awesome Kraven glad your cookies turned out good  baked goods are the best


----------



## yarddog

Hello guys. My car broke down today. Had mrs dog and the dane with us. My dad came out to pick us u amd the poor guy was about half drunk. You dont just call an avid football fan late on Sunday and think he will be sober.   Lol    He backed the trailer into my car, no real damage.  Its a 94 civic so its pretty much a beater. I dont worry about the dents, heck I do creek crossings in thia thing.     Distributor went out again.  I tjought I had fixed it.     I will really have to study to fix it now, at this point I probably have about 30 suspects, just have to eliminate them till I find the culprit.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, Dog when i left you you were working on a dirt bike.....glad you got the car home. Hope you get it figured out....some things are a real pia......electrical problems in a vehicle have always made that list for me. Giggy, hope your feeling better today, try to stay on the drill this time


----------



## Kraven

Bud them cookies are somthn else...ended up with 4.5 dozen and 2 will do you just fine


----------



## DirtyDiana

That would be me!  Good morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476695511400.jpg


----------



## Kraven

hahahahaha after 12 years of night work, I fully understand what you mean.....glad I have been able to scale back the number of shifts I'm working per year.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a good start

 Kraven  that's awesome success is always best just out of curiosity do you use lecithin and your cookies if not maybe you should check into it I always use it and all my baking  it's healthy for you plus it  helps your body  absorb  the medicine better


----------



## yarddog

hello dd. i feel you on that.
Krav, yeah i went to town to eat some supper and the car let us down. its going to be a mess. this is when a shop charges that $100 hr, and it may take 5 hours just to figure out the failure, plus parts and labor to repair.   i could get lucky and find a corroded ground wire, could be a free parts fix.  i am thankful i am able to diagnose and repair my own stuff. thats why i won't buy new stuff, more and more you are forced to have factory software to repair a newer car. the bad thing was, the dog was with us so as we are sitting on the side of the road in the car for an hour, the dog thought it was smooth sailing. he was just as happy broke down as he was moving down the road. ignorance is indeed bliss.


----------



## Kraven

well glad you got it home, chasing down a short is a pia...I don't have the patience


----------



## Budlight

Dog  i've worked on quite a few of those cars the ignition modules don't seem to hold up that well inside the distributer  if you don't have spark that would be the first place I would start


----------



## Kraven

No bud, just my granny's recipe, I just sub my butter for hers. Been doing it a very long time.  They work exceptionally well for my PTSD and Small Bowl Disease. I'm just one of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children who helped a bunch of enemy combatants find the peace they were seeking.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven  grandmas recipes are always best


----------



## giggy

hey folks top o the day to yall. krav i hope not fall off of it again. the long walk at the car show was tough as well, but today is a new day. like everybody else. i want a cookie, i'll be good. right just turn your back as i never could be good. lol


----------



## yarddog

budlight, the ignition module is frying. i have an electrical problem somewhere, i think it is allowing a voltage spike to fry the module. i have put four distributors in this car, the last one lasted about 500 miles.   i will not be driving this car until i fix it, which leaves my daily driver being the street legal dirt bike. so i'll be driving it to work until i fix the car. better hurry cuz what we call winter down in Dixie is coming fast.


----------



## Budlight

Dog it could  be a bad ground  sometimes the pins come loose in the plug that plugs into the distributer


----------



## umbra

Top 10 CBD strains:

https://www.leafly.com/news/strains...erm=Master - Engaged, Active, Passive, or New


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
YD, good luck on your car... Bud quit working on ours when computers got involved. It is good you can do that.. good on you.

Hey Umbra, thanks for the above link. Do you think Harlequin being sativa, changes to a more relaxed indica when made into Rso?  Because it must.. I didn't know it was sativa...

DD, i don't know the day either because of harvest.


----------



## WeedHopper

Did not know Harlequin was Sativa. That stuff puts me to sleep when using RSO made from it.


----------



## St_Nick

G'day O.F.C. !  Have not been visiting for a while 'cause I'm working to buy my jeep some new tires .  I'm thinking I also need some better lights.  At least I need new bulbs.  Now I got some readin' to do.:48:


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  excellent post I was looking at that sour widow and I also noticed that the same company had a Girl Scout cookie CBD I just want the strongest one I can get because Cbd  is amazing for muscle relaxation and inflammation and with my degenerate disc disease and having the right side of my face shattered  my jaw dislocated on both sides busted in three places and  cracked  all across the gumline and my right shoulder completely torn out of the joint to  the point it's unfixable without being completely replaced Hi cbd  has my name all over it just not sure which one to pick yet  I have three strains that are crossed with that Z7 a.k.a. remedy but I would like to get something a little stronger  any pointers would be great


----------



## umbra

Bud my understanding is that you want both THC and CBD, not just 1 or the other. Bodhi did some beans that tried to capture both. He did harley and snowlotus, and the harley and appalachia he called good medicine. Not sure if it is still available. Seedfinder.eu might be able to tell you where it is available. Bodhi regularly posts at breedbay, you might be able to talk to him directly and he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-
- I was hurting this morning and took some RSO! -- It's  not morning anymore is it ?


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I don't know much about LEDs -- D.D. bought me the Mars Hydro after a couple little round ones I had stopped working on one side !-- That's  where I been since then and these are all I know !-- Back in the day I grew with shop lights with grow-lux tubes !-- Never again !


----------



## Budlight

Thank you Umbra I will definitely check into that right away your device is greatly appreciated 

Thanks Keef  I think I'm going to bite the bullet and  and step into the new age  I did a little bit of research on it and it has pretty good reviews for a 1200  I guess if worse comes to worse It can go into the sexing cabinet


----------



## Keef

I got new babies !-- U know I got one GDP-X-B.R. thriving in aero ? -- The newest babies to stick thier heads up are 2 --The White -x- Nepal Indica --and 2 -- Riot Berry OG -x- BPU !-- I see stuff happening in some of the other stuff !-- They germing fair for old seed !-- 
I got up from my nap still being Kripple Keef so I took some more RSO !-- Sometimes the pain wears me down and I just need a break ! -- I still need to check bloom !-- Make sure the lights, pump and bubblers are working and done  !-- I pH them all tomorrow ! --- 
Umbra I have to say the Snow Lotus-- she got family here !-- I lost the Tranquil Elephantizer but she left me a child by the B.B. -- I got her  sister the Black Berry Snow Lotus and if the Snow Desiel germ I'll have it !--
The children and grandchildren of the Snow Lotus and children of the BPU ? -- I didn't plan this ! --Still I can work with it !


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud -- All I know about is what I do and got !-- I don't know about other LEDs but these Mars Hydro got a 2-switches on the side --One labeled Bloom and one marked Veg. -- 300 watts light and if U only have one of those switches on U only getting 150 watts !-- I run both on all the time -- veg or bloom !-- They say keep them at least 18-24 inches from the plants but I use mine a little closer !--Plus my lights only have to cover that 1/2 sq. yd. Box!


----------



## yarddog

keef, i have been itching to start new seeds. i have no idea why, i have cuts of 5 strains in veg, with 2 or 3 blooms planned out already. its that sickness we was talking about.    
JUST ONE MORE SEED!!! lol
i am amazed at the current set of bpu in bloom, at 7 weeks the buds are already as big as they was last time at 9 weeks. the smell is amazing. when cured it doesnt have much smell until you break the bud apart, then it hits you. sweet, fruity, with a little citrous mixed in i am looking at about 14-18 days left. should be a nice harvest. bpu for one more run and then i will be swapping over to blackberry snow lotus for a few runs.


----------



## Keef

I know Dog !-- We can't help it !-- Soon as I can function little better and D.D. make me some labels U gonna have decisions to make !-- Just do like me and keep a piece in veg till U ready for it !-- Tell U the truth things is getting complicated back in the grow room !-- I had my hands full before I started these seed !--


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Bud my understanding is that you want both THC and CBD, not just 1 or the other. Bodhi did some beans that tried to capture both. He did harley and snowlotus, and the harley and appalachia he called good medicine. Not sure if it is still available. Seedfinder.eu might be able to tell you where it is available. Bodhi regularly posts at breedbay, you might be able to talk to him directly and he can point you in the right direction.


they were both on the farm but i haven't had a chance to see if on the site you told me about.


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> Thank you Umbra I will definitely check into that right away your device is greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks Keef  I think I'm going to bite the bullet and  and step into the new age  I did a little bit of research on it and it has pretty good reviews for a 1200  I guess if worse comes to worse It can go into the sexing cabinet


bud before you jump on the mars, take a look at timber grow lights. they cost a bit more but are what they say they are.


----------



## giggy

one hour to go chat at yall later.


----------



## Budlight

Thanks giggy I will chech them out  I find it's always easier in life to learn stuff from others then to learn the hard way


----------



## umbra

Bud there are a few LED growers here. Kraven is 1, Rose did a run with LEDS and now uses them for supplemental lighting on her indoor grows. Hammy did LEDS as well, not sure if he stayed with them, you'll have to check his gj. There are some mix feeling about LEDS here at this site. I have seen it almost as bad as the politics thread, lots of passion from lots of people, lol. Good luck.


----------



## Keef

Check those Giggy mentioned !-- U buy a Mars and it is white it is a fake !--- Check out lights with 5 watt chips too !-- Don't know and don't need to know what a chip is !-- The 5 works better than the 3 !-- See I refuse to get sucked into the black hole of stats !-- Can U grow good  weed under it ? -- If it works --It works and I don't need to go any deeper than that ! -- Same with these nutes !-- I don't know or care what is in them !-- Can I grow good weed with it ? -- How much I use ?-- Done !-- What I need to know is pH range !-- I don't even bother with a ppm pen anymore !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. got my Mars Hydros from Amazon Prime !-- Got a price break for buying 5 or more !-- About $180 each if I remember right !


----------



## umbra

Bud and giggy, Bodhi is listed at Attitude seeds, there is some fire dank there, but the CBD stuff is sold out right now it looks like.


----------



## Keef

Listed at Cannazon seed too !
They do got da funk !--I haven't seen anything from Bohdi I don't want !


----------



## umbra

I don't think cannazon is shipping right now. They were down for 2 or 3 months the last I knew.


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon OFC. Got the work day done. Need to sit down a put a list together. 
of supplies  I have. And let you folks look it over and tell me what I might still need. 
I do have some seed I got from a Indoor grow. They are 2 years old, We will just call them bag seeds. 4 of 8 looked to have cracked open. Maybe tomorrow I will have a indoor start.
Stay medicated and well
WoodHippy


----------



## Keef

I haven't been there in awhile Umbra !-- It where I got my T.E. seed !-- I don't think I'll be seed shopping anytime soon !-- I need to deal with what I got !-- 
I got one more box to open up in that walk in closet so I can spread some plants !-- Soon as they big enough I'm flipping all 6 boxes then I can start growing some weed !-- Then later when I have the spare room I have to it switch back to a veg area !-- Cloning station / nursery feeds plants to veg. -- veg feeds plants to bloom! -- Sounds so simple !--NOT !


----------



## Keef

What up Wood Hippy ? -- This do be pot farming central !-- We grow lots of different ways U got a plan ? 
How much space U got and all ?--


----------



## Keef

I think Bloom be full !-- Something gotta change ! 

View attachment 20161017_160946.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> What up Wood Hippy ? -- This do be pot farming central !-- We grow lots of different ways U got a plan ?
> How much space U got and all ?--



Since This will be my first indoor try. I am using the spare bathroom Tub.
I will veg with a 8 tube t5 ho. I am thinking on buying the 3000 k bulbs for it and give them a try. 
I hope to flower 4 plants 2 in dirt and 2 dwc.  I have never done dwc so it will be a learning experience. 
Moving indoors has become a must for me. I can no longer stand the stress of the flying machines with prying eyes.


----------



## Keef

We do what we gotta do WH !-- No secret I'm in Texas and they don't take kindly to our kind !
Wanna learn Aero ? -- Aero under LEDs is all I know !-- Not much different than DWC !-- I bought an aero cloner one time and after seeing how it worked I started building my own ! 

View attachment 20161017_161744.jpg


----------



## Keef

Over the tub ? -- This is my nursery / cloning station !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe post he pic ? 

View attachment 20161017_162731.jpg


----------



## Keef

The box on the right is where I start my genetic experiments !


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- That single feminized Barney's Farm Night Shade sprouted !-- So looks like I got a spare !
Umbra that accidental GDP- x- Bannanarama (?) seed sprouted too !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef here is a pic of what I have in mind. Lets see if I can get it to upload. 

View attachment untitled10 (Medium).jpg


----------



## giggy

keef i'm not knocking the mars as the reflector would be the light i would get if i was to get one. i went with the area51 rw75, but i have growing pains. i started small, went big and back to small. needless to say i should have more room then i need when i build the new grow area, just shop first. keef i bet we could make them ufo's work again but it would be a couple cobs (chip on board) instead of the red and blues. have to open them up and see what the driver is. 

bud you will see mainly two names on the cobs being used. bridgelux and cree, the cree has the edge at the moment and cost a little more too. i'm building some lights that i was going to add to my area51 but have a new box so i think i'm gonna go a different direction. the two i have to put together now will be 60w each using bridgelux vero 18. with shipping and all i'm in about $80.00 for 120w of light.


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  I have been busy.  Had the cable guy in yesterday and now I have dish for computer and tv.  Lots of new stations.  Football is one.  And, I am harvest my first AI. and it is sticky.  Love it.


----------



## ness

Trying to figure out what it smells like.  It doesn't have much of a smell when it was growing up.  It has a smell now but I can not put my finger on it, it is a pleasant smell.  Hoping when it ages, the smell will get stronger.  Got a little finger has going.

Hello, Rose,umbra.  And welcome WoodHippy.


----------



## Keef

Giggy these have the chips hooked up in series with half on one circuit and the other on another --The chips are glued in !-- One chip on the board goes bad it shuts down that half !-- Half still work !- 
Afternoon Ness !-- Congrats on the Aurora Indica! -- Hope it does U right !-- I can't find the rest of those Hoe Berry seed !-- I got 5 left !-- I'll see what I can do !-- Nick also has a few ! 

View attachment 20161017_172421.jpg


----------



## ness

Thanks Keef they are small buds but bigger than the last crop and I am excited that they are sticky.  And, my 2nd one outside is still growing white hair and buds are bigger.  That O:K, send anything you want, I'm not picky.


----------



## Keef

Will do Ness !-- Maybe some Pretty Purple stuff ?-- Kinda like that one Cane got ?

Get'm wet WH !-- 
Giggy LEDS would be better if they had plug in chips and a selection of chip colors !--- Gluing them in is stupid !-- I got another one some where !-- Same thing !-- Half works !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Budlight said:


> Dog  i've worked on quite a few of those cars the ignition modules don't seem to hold up that well inside the distributer  if you don't have spark that would be the first place I would start



Keef is not allowed to work on my car EVER!  Last time he tried fixing my car the windshield wipers came on with the radio!   I used to think men could fix anything, but I'm realizing that's just not true!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Baked! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476697849784.jpg


----------



## Keef

So maybe I don't do computer stuff !-- Tell U what though U can't buy wine like I make !-- Like those 5 gallons of blueberry wine that I am quite proud of and I got 5 gallons of blackberry right behind it !-- So I shouldn't be allowed to work on cars anymore ? -- I can live with that !-- I grow weed and make wine it's  what I do!- -- Except mostly stay high !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef the light I'm looking at  says it has double LED chips consist of two 5W LEDs for a total of 10W per LED. This is much brighter and more efficient than individual thee, five or six watt LEDs that you find in most grow lights. It provides a full spectrum of red, blue, yellow, white, IR and UV light.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> So maybe I don't do computer stuff !-- Tell U what though U can't buy wine like I make !-- Like those 5 gallons of blueberry wine that I am quite proud of and I got 5 gallons of blackberry right behind it !-- So I shouldn't be allowed to work on cars anymore ? -- I can live with that !-- I grow weed and make wine it's  what I do!- -- Except mostly stay high !--


Keef Have you ever done Banana Wine. I dabble in wild fruit wines and such.


----------



## giggy

bud be careful on the lights you see on amazon and ebay. most big light makers have gone to white cobs as it has all the colors and work with kelvin heat like 5000k to 6500k for veg and 3000k to 3500k for flower with the 4000k making a good veg/flower combo. even area51 has gone to white using bridgelux and cree. they do make a 2700k cob but it is not very efficient.

keef there is a man on youtube that took the red/blue chips out of the mars and put in white cobs. the light kicks. that is what i was talking about with the ufo's.


----------



## Keef

I haven't even looked but if they are not plug in chips I can't/won't do it !-- I'm gonna be running quite a few lights and I'm not rebuilding each one !-- I need off the shelf !-- I already build my own boxes and that's  enough !


----------



## Budlight

Giggy  I just watch that video you were talking about Kind I noticed there's a few other DIY videos to do with those LEDs very interesting a guy might be better off just building his own


----------



## Keef

Never tried Banana wine Bud !--I did ferment some apple pie filling !--- Nick taught me how to jack some wine up though !-- U ever freeze any wine off ? --- The water freezes and can be filtered off-- concentrating the wine !-- It be like brandy !-- I don't drink anymore but I enjoy making wine for D.D. !--


----------



## Keef

Hey where my buddy Burnin1 been ?


----------



## giggy

keef the only one that has a plug in is the bridgelux and it is sold by molex, all others are solder together. check out these lights. they call them kits but they are plug and play. the timber you have to build a frame to hang them. don't let the low watts fool you. you rock the mars i'd really like to see what you can do with the good lights. a lot of times when folks ask about the mars i tell them about you.
http://www.a51led.net/products

http://timbergrowlights.com/products/grow-light-kits/


----------



## Keef

Looks good Giggy !- I hope they work for U !-- Not sure they're  for me !-- I've just about  built me a complete aero grow system and what light is optional !-- When prohibition ends --- I could build them ?--- Mine the miners ?


----------



## Keef

I could do that but no need !-- I got my Zombie Juice about where I want to be !-- It's so close I can taste it and they gonna just give me more time ? -- O.K. !--
 Shoulda stopped me when they had the chance !


----------



## Budlight

I'm telling you Keef I can feel it you're going to have it by New Year's  so you can bring it into the new year


----------



## yarddog

morning gang, hope you all are doing well. i am holding my eyes open, just can't seem to catch my grip this morning. i will say one thing, i am sick of society. seems like every time i leave my home and get around folks there is too much stoopid stuff going on for my taste.  i find myself wanting to detach from society. not because i am antisocial, but because i am tired of having to interact with people that are too stoopid to know what direction to wipe their butts. i swear by 2035 our average IQ will be floating around 45. rant over...


----------



## mrcane

Jarring up some Nurse Larry...
     Y.D. you were thinking of hitting the road.?maybe you could use a change of scenery....
           :48:


----------



## yarddog

mrcane, i am not going anywhere for the time being. i wont move until my folks are gone. by the time i move off it will be time to start taking acre of my parents in their older years. 
i like jarring cannabis. feels a lot like putting money in a jar and hiding it. lol very positive feeling


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
I feel U Dog !--I am pretty much antisocial and got no problem with it mostly because  I grow weed in a prohibition state! - People can't be coming around but this is the world we live in !-- It's worse now because lots of people be having election stress disorder !-- This too will pass !-- Moving won't solve anything !-- 
Gotta get back to my pipe !-- Hope all have a better day!


----------



## yarddog

i always have a fantasy of owning a few thousand acres in Montana or Wyoming or somewhere sparse. and having a lock box for the postal and ups to drop packages in. have a locked gate and a  mile long driveway. ah yeah, i could live like that.


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- Hey ya'll saw the pics of my grow yesterday ? -- If it was a puzzle U would notice that there is one peice! -- Big A** bloom !--- Well big to me !-- Maybe 25 --18 inch plants ready for bloom every 2 weeks !
20 box rotation sending 5 boxes of 4-6 plants to bloom about every 2 weeks !-- Roughly 60 day plants !-- I started at the bottom --cloning station/nursery - Then the 6 boxes in the walk in closet as a veg area !-- Everything is about ready to set up that bloom !-- I can produce the plants to feed the system !


----------



## Keef

That would be nice Dog but it gets cold up there !-- I'm still thinking about buying 10 acres or more about an hour north !--  Be nice to have a place to run to in a storm threat !-- Be a nice place for an hidden inside grow !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps! yd, we have lots of  desolate area's like that here. co!e north young man!

I have! more trimming to do. trim,wash, dry,repeat.

Keef, happy for your grow.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !
I'll have both phenos of Nurse Larry if U ever want a cut -- I got it !-- I even got another one that hasn't been sexed yet !-- This morning we got a feminized Night Shade germing nicely !-- 3 of 4 of these Riot Berry OG -x- GDP and a GDP-x- Banana OG -x- (?) -- Some The White -x- Nepal Indica -- I also got a couple Snow Desiel coming up to join the GDP-X-B.R. -- Not seeing anything in the Delta Wave and or Black Kush but it is early !


----------



## giggy

morning folks, hope all are well.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning Giggy, how you feeling these days? Good I hope.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> morning gang, hope you all are doing well. i am holding my eyes open, just can't seem to catch my grip this morning. i will say one thing, i am sick of society. seems like every time i leave my home and get around folks there is too much stoopid stuff going on for my taste.  i find myself wanting to detach from society. not because i am antisocial, but because i am tired of having to interact with people that are too stoopid to know what direction to wipe their butts. i swear by 2035 our average IQ will be floating around 45. rant over...



 I wandered hundred percent agree with you dog there is way too  many stupid people in the world and the worst part is is the government keeps coming up with new laws to protect the stupid people  which racks every day life for  people who aren't stupid


----------



## Keef

Yo Giggy !-- Thanks for the seed I only started one of the fem.  Nightshade and she coming up !-- Got that fem Mazar put up for later !-- The fem White Widow seed just started a fight !- --I'm kinda loyal to my old Widow !-- Maybe next time !- 

Rose get back to trimming !-- Now Dat's funny !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, that IS funny, i was just sitting here thinking I have two Nordles calling my name, a super lemon haze, and some others hollering at me to get dressed and come out there and start... i don't want to...  I want hot cocoa and jammies.


----------



## Keef

I think that there should be a mandatory high school class teaching kids what is acceptable behavior to function in our society !-- How to be polite and still disagree with someone without starting a fight !-- Being able to be around people without trying to force your veiws on others !--Lots of stuff like that !-- Stuff I'm not particularly good at !-- I wasn't taught in school but in the military U will have to work with people U disagree with !-- Took me a few a** whooping to learn some words will cause a fight !-- I can be slow !--but I do learn !


----------



## Budlight

I'm so excited there's no way to express how I feel right now I just got my health Canada license that allows me to have 49  plants  who who  oh my god this is like a dream come true


----------



## Keef

Go Bud !--Fire it up !-- I'm supposed to have a printer ribbon coming today so I can get these seed out to U guys this week !


----------



## Budlight

I can't wait Keef   I am so excited I will test  anything if anyone needs it I'm going to be running six 1000


Keef  you watch my friend I am going to kill it with the skunks


----------



## Keef

Better plan on saving space for something besides Skunky !-- 49 plants Bud ? -- Hey how's your cloning skills !-- For me I just need one female and I make many plants as I want !-- U need to divide your grow up so U can have a seperate veg. and bloom !-- When something is moved to bloom U got about 2 months to get the next crop ready for bloom at that time !--  U can strategy your plants and run them thru bloom then move a new crop to bloom or U can do a rotation !-- Right now I only got the one box in bloom but I been moving another plant in there every time I take something down !-- I'm planning a 20 box rotation --Starting 5 boxes every 2 weeks or so !-- Kinda in between right now !-- Wonder when my mmj card will get here ?


----------



## Budlight

Your right Keef  i'm going to have to sit down and figure out my rotation I would like to be pulling down roughly 5 a month but we will see how it goes  more lights more filters means more money might have to sell off some toys to fund this budget and replace them later


----------



## yarddog

i have a 2x6 foot veg closet, and a 4x6 bloom. add the few clones i keep, and i really dont want my grow to be any bigger. i am actually thinking of shutting down bloom for periods of time once i get my cured cannabis reserves built up.  especially summer time. i will certainly shut down for a few months in the hottest part of summer. i can't handle those 5 dollar a day power bills for three months. whew, i am almost caught up with the power company now.   just keep veg running to keep the strains i want to keep.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Morning Giggy, how you feeling these days? Good I hope.


i'm making it rose, thanks for asking.


Keef said:


> Yo Giggy !-- Thanks for the seed I only started one of the fem.  Nightshade and she coming up !-- Got that fem Mazar put up for later !-- The fem White Widow seed just started a fight !- --I'm kinda loyal to my old Widow !-- Maybe next time !-
> 
> Rose get back to trimming !-- Now Dat's funny !


no problem keef, i was hoping for a compare of the two widows.


----------



## Keef

We talked about it Giggy and we had so many choices we decided to hold off on the Widow since we already running one but I too would like to see side by side grow !-- It don't matter how long I had her if the one I got from U work better for me I'll keep it instead !----What U gonna do with these fem Purple Cheese Autos ?-- Some Skunky and little something else ?--That work for U ?


----------



## Keef

I don't know how not to grow !-- I have an addiction !-- It's  not my fault either !-- Bunch of enablers keep sending me seed and I just have to plant some -it an illness I have  !-- 

Dog --I understand the power issue !-- U got any wind ? -- Drive an alternator with one !-- Charge batteries and use a DC/AC inverter to run fans or something !-- We survived for 2 weeks in the aftermath of Katrina running a fan a lamp and radio off the cars battery !-- One run down-- I jump it off the other car and switch to the other car while the first one recharged !-- Anything U can power another way ?


----------



## Kraven

Giggy - hope your feeling better today

YD -your grows are getting off the chain now....good work man.

Keef - well you know .....keep on keepin on

Rose - Keep on trimmin' but be sure to hold a safety meeting

Bud - 49 plants is a weird number...how did they come up with that one....either way congrats bro, it's always good to see others get their rights.

Me, doing the VA thingy. They like to poke and prod every 3-4 months I guess.


Day 24 of flower


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Wishing everyone a Happy High Day.  Got my coffee but no Bake until I get my Dr. appointment out of the way.  Got trimming to do. I'm excited.   

Rose how are you feeling?  Why do you wash mj?  And, How?


----------



## ness

Kraven Beautiful picture Beautiful.  I am looking forward to plants looking like that, some day soon I wish.  You have a Nice Day. See ya.


----------



## Keef

Nice frost there Kraven !-- Be true to myself and be the best Keef I can !-- It's  all I know !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven amazing picture I always love looking at your work you do such a great job  my prescription was for 10 g a day so basically I'm allowed five plants per gramme which you would think would've been a number of 50 but for some reason they said 49 but I'm real happy with 49 I'm not going to complain


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !
Kraven U need to get that CO2 sheen  so U can show me how to run it before I get mine !-- I tried to talk Umbra into it and he said he waiting for me to get mine so I can show him !--Dam !--


----------



## Kraven

hahahahahaha you know I run sealed so I make my own atmosphere....but I'll never tell ya how much of what, kinda like your zombie juice....I will tell you my plants grow in an atmosphere close to 248.2 million years in the past.


----------



## yarddog

keef, we don't have a reliable wind. a month here and there its windy. it won't bother me to shut down bloom for a few months. it would give me more time too.  as long as i have enough stored up to last, i can keep some stuff in veg and take a break. 
Kraven, thanks man. i appreciate the words. coco made all the difference in the world. really night and day grow. i went from trying to not kill plants to walking in, checking ph and watering. once i get auto watering, it will be too easy. 
  oh yeah,    i like the elusive answer you gave keef....  keef! just look up the weather in the weather.gov archive and copy it then you got the Secret to Kravens frosty goodness!!!!!


----------



## Keef

Kraven --Cuz I know U run CO2 -- What I was saying was why don't U buy that Simply "C" extractor and teach me to run it when I get mine !-- I'm not after your Lucky Charms !-- U got it all wrong about me and my  Zombie Juice !-- When I have it refined --I'm sharing it !-- I would never post the formula on the open forum but he'll yes I'm sharing it !-- Once I'm successful I'm sharing all I know about it !-- Anyone else can make it work from that all I ask if for a cut !-- I offer the assurance that it will not leave my hands alive without approval !-- I grow the hell out of it though U know ?--


----------



## Keef

Instead of the formula it would be easier to send a bottle already mixed with instructions !-- It's  no sure thing that I or anyone else can do this !-- This more like fishing !-- When I have the clones to spare I treat them !--


----------



## Kraven

I would love to get one man, but that's gonna take some saving up for, and money is not easy to come by. But I will eventually get one or something very similar...looks to be the best way to make my carts for my meds. Then got everyone but me out of the picture, self sufficient country boy....make my own meds.


----------



## Keef

That right Cuz !-- Totally independent !-- I'm thinking maybe I order by spring --Probably be a back order !-- 
This gonna be our new career /business -- It takes money to set up any kind of business !-- I just consider that extractor as being another piece of equipment I need to be fluent in all things  cannabis --it's extracts and how to make product from them !-- No one here gonna be anywhere near my market base !-- So why not share tech among ourselves ?-- We're not competing !


----------



## Keef

I had about 3 dozen treated clones in this box !-- As U can see few if any will survive !-- It takes a special kinda guy to just keep doing it without success !-- but I only got to win once !--So I keep rolling them genetic bones !--I doubt many will have the gumption to just keep doing it over and over and over ! 

View attachment 20161018_144519.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> I would love to get one man, but that's gonna take some saving up for, and money is not easy to come by. But I will eventually get one or something very similar...looks to be the best way to make my carts for my meds. Then got everyone but me out of the picture, self sufficient country boy....make my own meds.



what was it ole Charlie Daniels said?    
Make our whiskey and our own smoke too, aint too many things these ole boys can't do.
 I think ole krav got it figured out.


----------



## yarddog

this song isn't far from Kraven's side of town. 
Larry Jon Wilson. he some great music, but figured the fast life of a star was not for him. he made a little money, had a little fun and got out of the race while he was still whole.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJxvh16Ky_c[/ame]
good ole southern funky country


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks.


----------



## Keef

Looks like we had a frost last night !-- Got all over Nurse Larry ! 

View attachment 20161018_153734.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks good Keef,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- Is as hot there as it is here ? --- I saw a coyote chasing a rabbit this morning -- and they was both walking !


----------



## Keef

I got no idea how long ole Nurse Larry got till finish cause I didn't write it down but I guess about halfway there she be ready when she ready but she gets frostier every time I look !-- She gonna have some competition from my B.B. cause it really puts the frost on those last few weeks !-- I got a CO2 generator in bloom !--That's  where I ferment my wine !-- I'm not gonna be able to hit 2,000--3,000 ppms of CO2 but it makes more than was there !-- We do what we can !


----------



## Keef

Emergency !-- Fermentation is slowing down on the blackberry wine !-- I need 15 pounds of strawberries and some yeast stat !--- I been thinking about fermenting some watermelon juice !-- How many melons would it take to make 5 gallons of juice ?-- Might have to start freezing it off to 50-60 proof then distilling that to reduce volume !--Plants needs CO2 !--That's  my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## Keef

Until then looks like I need lots more bottles and a better corker !--
 I ain't messing with no sugar liquor !-- Not yet anyway !-- I just think a bottle of high test with a fat bud in it might be desirable to some ?-- Got to be in a classier container than a mason jar !--Just a thought !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey folks,   another day in the salt mines.  Man,  I hate crawling around under houses. Two of the 3 hippie dawg are males, I think one is female.   Now news yet on the blueberry.   I'm beat.   Time to bong up and subdue the pain in my back.  Keef,  I'm running 5 gallons of rye whiskey off this evening.


----------



## Keef

Nick watch for hermies on that Dawg !-- They been tricky !-- I got a girl I 'll be cutting on soon and Cane got a girl but the boys and hermies are showing up !--  That Hippie's Dawg is -- Chem 91 -x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl --Leaves tend to look sativa but grows like an Indica !   The The B.P.U. -x- B.B. (your blueberry )-- throws some nice girls !-- I clone the hell outta mine !-- Cuz seems I lost the bag of Hoe Berry seed !-- I got some plants and about 5 seed left !-- What U got is it !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra I see U down there !-- Moved some babies to aero !-- I got more be coming over soon ! -- Thier in a box with that Hoe Berry lettuce plant and some  Blueberry Lemonade stuff !-- If U notice there is a baby GDP-X-B.R. in there !-- Hey GDP-x- Banana OG close enough cause it's up !-- Snow Desiel too ! 

View attachment 20161018_174152.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  you want I can breed one for you in a couple months.   Assuming they breed true  (and I get one of each.   I'm pretty good at keeping a strain going by pollinating one branch every now and then.


----------



## Keef

Nick I got 5 plants that haven't been sexed and 5 seed in case the bugs wipe it out or something so I'm good !-- I was gonna send Ness some of those seed but I got some other stuff she might like !-- I'm missing a bag of BPU-X-B.B. seed and the bag of Hoe Berry was in it !-- I think maybe my demon dog got it little bastid !-- It's  the first indica I've been able to grow !-- I had lots of trouble with the bugs !-- They almost wiped me out -- The Bug Wars of 2016 were brutal and hard on several of us !-- Mine happened early more in winter/ spring !-- They got Rose later !--Sooner or later they come for us all !-- It's  not a war U want to fight it is a war U have to fight !--


----------



## giggy

i do still have a little bit going, not ready yet and seems to be taking it's time. a northern lights mom that didn't make the cut. 

View attachment unnamed (4).jpg


View attachment unnamed (5).jpg


----------



## giggy

keef i gifted some of the dawg to some friends, they call it fallout. she has two females and we believe one is poly. said the nodes are real close and the plant is thick and short. i'll try to get a couple pics. how many herms have showed? 

View attachment 1 (1).jpg


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy !-- Looking good !-- Be glad when U get that shed up and running !-- 
U know I hate it when that happens !-- I made that post about bugs then D.D. comes in from veg. and says I found a bug !-- (Insert long string of profanity here)-- Get me some dam D.D.T or Agent Orange -Something !-- They in between the neopreme collars and plant stalk !-- This is genocide -- The systematic and utter destruction of all life in the grow room that is not a cannabis plant !-- I told they come back !-- Broke into the wrong dam grow room this time! -- It's  on !


----------



## umbra

nematodes


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> I got a CO2 generator in bloom !--That's  where I ferment my wine !-- I'm not gonna be able to hit 2,000--3,000 ppms of CO2 but it makes more than was there !-- We do what we can !



Yes, I love the thought pattern. 
Good Eve OFC


----------



## Keef

Giggy ---First I didn't do nothing to those seed !--That's is not my work !-- Cool though !-- I'd clone it !-- Dog had one hermie and I had one but it don't count(can't say why ) and I thought Cane had one before he isolated his girl !
 The one girl Dawg  I got ? -------- It's  complicated !
Still got plenty seed !


----------



## giggy

the short bush possible poly the other is the other female dawg. 

View attachment DSC01199.jpg


View attachment DSC01200.jpg


----------



## Keef

She ordering some now Umbra !-- She wants to know if they could be fat beneficial todes we put on before ? --I say don't even need to know sic some new todes on them !--


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy ---First I didn't do nothing to those seed !--That's is not my work !-- Cool though !-- I'd clone it !-- Dog had one hermie and I had one but it don't count(can't say why ) and I thought Cane had one before he isolated his girl !
> The one girl Dawg  I got ? -------- It's  complicated !
> Still got plenty seed !



i know you didn't do anything but share. i knew dog had a herm i just hadn't heard of any others. i did let them know about the herm and they are watching.


----------



## Keef

Giggy only thing about the poly theory is they NEVER occur naturally in cannabis !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy it's a natural mutation but that don't mean it won't be special !-- I would watch for hermies but I would also clone the anomaly and see if U can propagate it until U can put it thru a smoke test !-- If it's  special them U got it if it is just a funny looking plant U got it !-- I had a freak GG#4  and I cloned it but it has been a pain !


----------



## Keef

See if I can get this pic to post !--Strange but just a natural mutation ! 

View attachment 20160525_202246.jpg


----------



## umbra

I have seen flat stems before, it is a natural mutation


----------



## Keef

Cannabis will have natural mutations and in nature if it made the plant better at something then the mutation would spread !-- Mother Nature got a different idea of what desirable traits are than us !-- For example this Master Kush I got was billed as a tetraploid !-- It's  not !-- U breed a tetraploid to a normal diploid plant U get a sterile triploid --In theory !-- Mother Nature don't like to be "F" ed with !-- I suspect that when U breed these polys to anything in some seed she will sacrifice a strand of DNA in order to return to a normal seed !-- So It probably was a tetra at one time !-- Sadly High Rise aka - Master Kush is just a normal plant again !-- Unless someone has an original cut !--


----------



## Keef

The reason I switched from working with seed to working with clones ? -- I don't want to be successful and make a boy tetra !-- It has to be almost an accident !-- I have to get my Zombie Juice to the center of a grow point have a happy accident happen then get all the juice out before it kills the plant !-- So we not just have a sliding scale on strength but treatment time also has to be perfect !-- A little one way or another and everything dies everytime or too many live and are normal !-- 
Some may even become tetraploid then revert back to normal !-- I need a stable tetra !-- So I keep fishing !- Even then I will still have to verify with a microscope that it is staying true !-- Tricky -tricky --tricky !


----------



## Keef

I just want to recreate a plant like UBC Chemo !-- I wonder though if I did just that -- would I quit this madness ?-- Probably not !-- What else is up in there we don't know about ?


----------



## umbra

18 days 

View attachment IMG_0679.JPG


View attachment IMG_0680.JPG


View attachment IMG_0681.JPG


View attachment IMG_0682.JPG


----------



## Budlight

Amazing absolutely amazing Umbra  I hope one day I'll be able to grow as well as you do


----------



## DirtyDiana

Now that, Umbra, looks wonderful!  Can't wait til we have an entire room full like that.


----------



## DirtyDiana

2 moose walk into a bar...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476695954769.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Umbra make sure we get a pic right before harvest. Looking awesome.


----------



## yarddog

what up ofc?!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- 
D.D. musta beat me up while I was asleep !-- Feels like it anyway !-- Dam vampire woman !-- 
What up Dog -Hopper !-- Gonna be another hot one at the beach !-- 92/73 !
I gotta get right !-- I be back!


----------



## Keef

I be better now !-
Hey Umbra-- Beautiful plants but how U get around in there ? --I don't see isles or paths !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I be better now !-
> Hey Umbra-- Beautiful plants but how U get around in there ? --I don't see isles or paths !--


 I water every 3rd day and I move plants to make an aisle, water both sides of the aisle, then make another aisle. My son and I were talking about putting them on a dolly to move them around. I am concerned that the dollies will take up too much room and raise the plant height enough that the plants will get too close to the lights. The plants are staggered from row to row and it is easy to see where they were, I just put them back where they were. It normally takes over an hr to water the plants.


----------



## Budlight

Good Morning everyone hope everyone is off to a great start


----------



## Keef

That explains it Umbra !-- I just didn't understand !-- I like the concept but that is a pain I bet !-- These boxes can be a pain too !-- D.D. wanted them on some kind of dolly or wheels !-- I got too many boxes and many more to come !-- They have to be made in the simplest form !-- My solution which isn't even nessesary yet is a big a** wet-vac with a long hose !-- I move the water not the full box !-- 10-12 gallons per box --I don't do res. Changes often but when I do I just dip the water out the box before taking it out cleaning it and adding fresh nute solution !-- Actually I have a spare box so I just switch the empty boxes out--- fill the fresh box up and go !-- I'm running a whole bloom cycle without a res change only topping off !-- It works just fine !-- It's  a tight fit in that walk in closet !-- I got about 14 inches between the end of my boxes and the wall !


----------



## Keef

Filling my last box with nute solution today so I can begin to spread the plants out ---so we'll be full again finally !-- Dam Bugs ! - My CFO /research assistant found info last night while researching bugs that beneficial nematodes are semi aquatic !-- Mean I'll be adding todes to my boxes !-- attack bugs from the top and bottom !-- Todes and micos in my res. ?-- Yep !-- Live res. !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are well. another hot one should be close to 90º today with friday's high being 67º. yall have a great one. peace


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all. 

Ness, i wrote about my washing in my journal, can you go read it there? It is awesome and so happy I did it.. I am in a hurry and don't want to type it out again... I did it cause i had bugs, thrip. 

Got 2 nordles taken down...one smelled of skunk...not the other... i seperated them, they will be tested for cbd and hopefully will be make into meds..
Have a great day you guys.. Umbra,  beautiful, just beautiful..
Keef, you got this.
coffee and hugs all around.oh shoot and POT... smoke um.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy! -- Hot here too ! 
U know when Umbra was talking about how  it would be hard for the smaller pharmer to keep up with the big guys on production cost ? -I listened !--- I disagree now !-- I think it depends on your pharming method !-- I'm getting my cost down pretty low !-- LEDs get a little better ? --I'll do just fine !--- It cost me a little less than $500 per square yard to set up !-- That's 2  light/ box combos !-- After that I have only  nute cost -maintenance and  electricity !-- There's no waste soil or coco coir to replace --I have no run off or watering schedule -- only waste water I have is used nute solution which would be great for a veggie garden !-- I'm sure they could dust me on quality right now but first U make it work then U perfect it !-- I'm still trying to make it work !-- When I get a couple harvest in and get some production numbers -- I'll know more what it cost to produce !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why aliens never stay long....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476702930023.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Hey folks,  I think I'm a li'l buzzed. Smoking some fine homegrown and running my still. 

Keef,  here's a genuine Hillbilly stovetop still.  Runs about 4.5 gallons per run,  costs  $50.
:48::headbang2::cool2:eace: 

View attachment 20161019_143213.jpg


View attachment 20161019_143233.jpg


----------



## Budlight

That's awesome Nick


----------



## Keef

I know where one is that's a lot like that !-- I like the worm !-- No thump keg-- doubler or whatever U call it ? 
When U start a run what is your method of knowing  when the head is cooked off( the bad stuff ) and U at the heart ?--Taste ? -- Or just did it  enough to know ? --


----------



## Keef

Sugar liquor ?---- I tell U straight up --I don't know what a submarine still is and if I did --I'd lie !--


----------



## St_Nick

The steel pot by the worm is actually the thumper. I just need one more fitting.  I throw out the first 50 mil,  then taste.   Since I don't have a thumper this time,  I am running it twice.    It's rye.


----------



## Keef

Seems to me a fellow could drop a few pieces of charred oak in a jar and by moving it from a cold place to a hot place every other day -- He might be able to "age" it about 3 years in about every 3 weeks !-- Don't see why it wouldn't work !-- cold draws alcohol into the wood the heat pulls it back out !-- Just a thought !


----------



## Keef

Yep !---one in one out ! -- Just be safe Nick one leak and it finds flame it's  all over !-- Would that be oatmeal paste sealing the still ?


----------



## St_Nick

JAck Daniel's smoking chips.   Grind em up in the coffee grinder,  throw em in the jar for a day and add a tablespoon of honey.   You would be surprised.   Course you have to filter the wood chips back out.


----------



## St_Nick

Flour paste


----------



## Keef

That'll work !-- Couple weeks would smooth it right out !-- U cut it down to about 100 proof ? -- Some people don't understand the southern connection between 'shine and weed !-- U got any question just listen to Copperhead Road by Steve Earle !-- Pretty much lays it out how it happened !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too cool Nick.  Told Keef I just didn't understand playing with wine when you could do that!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why is it that whenever we have a problem I can't seem to find anything remotely like it anywhere!  I have searched all year for a pic of this bug (spit, spit) that continues to plague me & cannot find one!  Wish I could take a pic for you guys. They live on & in the stem where the roots begin, but not in the roots.  On young & weak plants they eventually lead to the stem rotting there & even if they have good roots they can no longer feed the plant! Insert scream here!  ANY input would be much appreciated!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Me! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476892190844.jpg


----------



## Keef

Not for D.D. to drink !-- That would make her crazy !-- She don't need strong drink ! -- I can freeze off a gallon of wine and turn it into one 750 mil bottle ! --That's  strong enough for her !-- pour a gallon of wine in an empty milk jug and freeze it overnight !-- Next day filter the ice out with a wire basket of something !-- Get rid of all that water an U left with an intense fruit brandy maybe 80 proof ? --I got a gallon of Wine I made with fermented apple pie filling !-- Ya'll would like my Apple Jack !--I did this before !
Yo Nick --U said U was smoking some "Homegrown" -- That might a been a derogatory term in the old days but -- Now a I'm proud to smoke some fine Homegrown!


----------



## Keef

Nick taught me bout freezing wine off !-- I learned well !


----------



## Keef

Smells like Blueberries up in here !---The mighty BPU-X-B.B. does it again !-- Love that plant !- I wish U could smell it 

View attachment 20161019_155440.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Eve OFC
 Have a few little one's.  Hoping for a few more to pop. 
DD For me I would almost have to see what your bug looks like. 
And All this freezing of wine and Running of Rye. Has my mind running. 
Off to make some dinner. 

View attachment untitled11 (Medium).jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef
I would smoke that.


----------



## Keef

I got my printer ribbon in so I can label some seed !  Green Santa gonna make a seed run !----Page 1! 

View attachment 20161019_165459.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef  can you smell that smells like a skunk  Hahaha  hope you're having a good night so far  my friend


----------



## Keef

Doing O.K. Bud !--D.D. cooking me some seafood tonight !--I'm nursing that perpetual buzz !-- Prolly took too many caps !-- Working the pipe !-- I'm good !-- I bred that BPU-X-B.B. a couple times now ! --I got a couple fingers of seed in that bag !-- Got some more pollen so it's not that big a deal but it would be nice to find them !-- She what Umbra maybe 18 months old ?-- I am not going back thru 1500 pages to find out !-


----------



## Keef

I know ya'll watching it !-- Let's be honest neither am I !--


----------



## yarddog

I am not watching it keef.   I know who I am voting for. The debate is not going to change anything for me.
I been drinking beer at my neighbors. Now I smoking a joint of bpu. Almost bed time for me. 
Green Santa flies again!
I'll have something for Santa to pick up one of these days..  snow lotus seeds


----------



## Keef

Dog -- Sending U some Skunky -- What U think about some GDP-x- BPU ?-- Some of those Black Rose crosses ? -- I got some stuff in mind !--


----------



## SmokinMom

Uh oh, no politics!


----------



## Keef

No !-- The Music Awards ! -- What's  that got to do with politics SM ?


----------



## Budlight

do you guys ever watch marry + Jane   :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Seen it once Bud-- funny stuff!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. heading out the door with pipe in hand gotta go to the grind again.


----------



## yarddog

morning all, i skipped the bake this am. maybe i had a few too many brews last night. 
keef, i wanted to try the GDP but i didnt have anything make it past the sprout stage. who doesn't want to try some granddaddy purple?
man it feels like friday morning, but i got another day to go. i got my order of jars and some boveda packs yesterday. getting ready for the next harvest, i am guessing i should pull in at least 12 zips. i am getting ready for the next set of bloom, getting the girls in shape and ready.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --Ugh !-- Stuff hurts !--- 
Yo Dog -- Those GDP-X-B.R. we're on the edge of being too old to germ !-- I got one plant out of about 3 dozen seed !-- I got enough to give it another try !-- What I was talking about was GDP -x- BPU !-- Sister to that BPU that U got but with a purple mom ! -- I did have a problem germing some Black Kush !-- Some of these seed maybe a little older than others !--- One thing for sure is U can't beat free ! -- I'm gonna spread them out maybe we can exchange clones if someone has good luck !-- Shoots I wanted to keep lots of them but I really got more varieries than I have room for so I'm passing them on - !-- Grow'm big and grow them strong O.F.C. !-- They going out maybe probably tomorrow! -- Oh!-- That bag of seed I lost ? --That was BPU-x- Bubblicious! --- I had my BPU-X-B.B.  seed all along !-- This is the one U can count on !-- The mother ain't going nowhere for long time !-- That's  her posing in that pic I posted yesterday !-- 
With that I'm gonna see if I can get twisted now !-- Later !


----------



## yarddog

GDP x BPU, sounds fantastic. i have been very happy with the BPU i have been running. she is not going anywhere for a while. when you pop a jar open it has very good aroma. and when you crush some up to smoke the smell is so strong it almost makes your nose water. yeah bro, can't beat free. send em on, and i'll roll the dice with you and see what we get. this blackberry snow lotus is shaping up well. did the final trim last night, she is about 15 days in bloom and building buds. i have high expectations of her, and i don't think i will be disappointed.


----------



## Keef

Dog I got a BBSL girl too but she kinda stretchy !-- She still recovering from being sexed but I don't know !-- This one needs to be in a SCROG! -- I know it'll be good cause I had her half sister the T.E. but this thing is different looking plant !-- I got all these seed and what excites me most is grow back there already !--- Nurse Larry !-- This is Medicine phenos is serious business and the Larry OG pheno got me scratching my head !-- The bud grow in a ball almost !-- The smells are very nice !-- Shiny Rock hard bud and lots of it !-- Her and  the BPU gonna make super vape oil !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a good start 

 Does anyone on here ever watch anonymous videos I received a pretty crazy one this morning  sure opened my eyes to something's


----------



## Budlight

Anyone on here ever use one of those Apollo digital ballasts  their purple in colour I just ordered a 1000 hopefully I didn't waste my money


----------



## yarddog

bud i have an apollo digital ballast. sounds like you got the same thing. dimmer style, the ballast is purple. mine is a 1000 wat too. i have been using it 12/12 for over a year now with no issues. i would say to take the ballast and blow dust out of the vents every few months to help keep the cooling system clear. playstation or xbox had a problem a few years ago due to dust clogging the fans and overheating the console.
keef, i will snap a good picture of the snow lotus i have, she did stretch more than the bpu i have been running. but she wasn't bad, i think she stretched about 9 inches total. she has slowed down and is starting to build buds now. i have a 5.5 foot ceiling height in bloom, i just keep in mind when i stick em in bloom. good thing with clones is i can get used to what the plant does in bloom and let them get bigger before bloom.


----------



## Budlight

Thanks dog you set my mind at ease about that ballast


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- I don't know anything about them !-- I might be a little high but I don't even know what that means !-- No offense meant !-- 
Hey yesterday the 750 mil bottle here was a full gallon of strong apple pie wine !-- When D.D. went to the store I put it in the freezer !-- When she came home she said the store was hawking apple pie wine and passing out samples !-- She said she had to know !-- She say it was nasty and no where near what I make and apple is not even her favorite flavor fruit wine !-- Well after spending over 24 hours in the freezer and filtering off the ice !-- It's sipping liquor now !-- Don't know what else to call it but Apple Jack !-- It is Intense !---If I was gonna distill ?-- I thing I would freeze off my filtered mash and concentrate it before putting it in a still !-- Instead of cooking off 5 gallons and getting 10%(?) return -- Maybe get 30 -40 % per run !-- That means start with 5 gallons --end up with 2 + gallons (?) Just a thought ! 

View attachment 20161020_090623.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef your apple pie wine sounds pretty tasty


----------



## Keef

Dog -- I don't have an air compressor yet but every 6 months or so I need to take the cover off and clean the inside of my LEDs !-- Dust can build up and cause components to overheat and fail !-- 
Giggy I found those other 2 round LEDs I had --If U think U can fix them and U probably can !-- In each and every one a chip failed shutting down half the board !-- Ballast thingys- and fan motors---are good !--Anyway they yours if U want ?-- There's  4 of them !-- and a littler one !-- Let me know if U want them and I'll find a box !


----------



## Keef

It is Bud !-- Simple too !-- I put 2 cans of Apple pie filling thru the blender with water and added it to a total of 3 gallons of water with a cup of sugar added per gallon !-- Some say not to but I bring it to a boil let it cool overnight then add a scoop of Brewers yeast !-- I have these little air lock  caps that U put a little water in so C0 2 can escape but outside air can't get in !-- She'll start bubbling the next day !-- Slows down after about a week ! ( at about  76 degrees )-- Filter out the fruit mash and the sediment !-- Put it back in a jug to finish fermenting !-- I siphon off the wine leaving the sediment about once a week !-- This will clear up !
Gotta start with about 3 gallons to end up with 2 !-- Makes nice wine !-- Those 2 gallons will only make 2 bottles of Apple Jack !-- She don't lie !


----------



## Budlight

I think I'm going to have to try this Keef every time I look at it makes me want some more more


----------



## yarddog

keef i just run a little pancake compressor. you can score one for about 50-65 bucks at a pawn shop. $110 new at the box stores


----------



## Keef

I need a trip to the pawn shop !-- Gun Show this weekend !-- I kinda want to go !-- Do some shopping !-- They got a cool way of doing background checks !-- They don't ask --U don't tell !
Hey Bud this is the air locks I was talking about !-- This is on top of a 3 gallon water bottle !- Drilled a hole in the cap glued  the airlock in and we got a $300 primary fermenter! --I'm in the process of changing to 5 gallon water bottles !-- 

View attachment 20161020_095654.jpg


----------



## Budlight

That's pretty cool Keef  you always got something interesting on the go


----------



## Kraven

Morning all.


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !
This is my new babies !-- Still waiting to see if some will germ ! 

View attachment 20161020_104529.jpg


View attachment 20161020_103517.jpg


----------



## Kraven

There all looking good


----------



## Budlight

Definitely looks like a tasty lineup Keef


----------



## Keef

Getting them from those bio foam block to aero can be tricky !-- but if I can get them to aero alive I'm more comfortable !-- Seems like U could just drop those blocks in an aero basket and stick them in aero !-- I got to get most of that foam off so the plant can breathe! -- The stuff holds water and will root the roots !--
Kraven if I get that little fem. Night Shade to aero alive I have a spare seed for U !-- 

Making medicine this morning! -- I don't do the edible stuff !-- I just pack decarbed into caps like this and chase them with some oil or food ! 

View attachment 20161020_112312.jpg


----------



## giggy

afternoon folks, tough day today, weather changing for a couple days and having to deal with a smarta$$ at work does not make for a good day. hope yall's is better.



Keef said:


> Dog -- I don't have an air compressor yet but every 6 months or so I need to take the cover off and clean the inside of my LEDs !-- Dust can build up and cause components to overheat and fail !--
> Giggy I found those other 2 round LEDs I had --If U think U can fix them and U probably can !-- In each and every one a chip failed shutting down half the board !-- Ballast thingys- and fan motors---are good !--Anyway they yours if U want ?-- There's  4 of them !-- and a littler one !-- Let me know if U want them and I'll find a box !


keef if your not gonna do anything with them i'll see if i can, i'm gonna have to build more lights anyway. that will be a bigger box so let me know and i'll take care of it.


----------



## Keef

Giggy let me find packing material and they yours !-- Half of each work !-- If U can replace 1 chip in each one they'll  work for U !-- Check when U get them --If I remember 1 still works but don't know which !--Might be possible to build a new light board ? ( you'll see)- I went from these to the Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series! -- I had went from 2 CFLs to those white and black LEDs !--When I did --I gave them to  my old buddy the Gloman !-- He grew my Widow better than me !-- I remember when I got that message from him --- He said --Now I know why they call the Widow white !
Fix the lights and grow them big and grow them strong !
I need to check on him !-- He might still have that Widow -x- T.E. cross that U once had !


----------



## Keef

Here's  your lights Giggy ! 

View attachment 20161020_123850.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got a couple of those little bitty chickens in a brine !-- Gonna put them in the electric smoker with maybe some Oak !-- I got Mesquite -- Alder -- and Pecan !-- Which wood ? -- Mesquite is a little strong -- Pecan ?-- Alder ? ---- Hep  Me !-- Fire up the smoker and hot tub !-- Fire up the pipe !-- I gots myself a plan !


----------



## yarddog

apple is good for smoking a chicken. i like to keep it a little lighter smoke, the heavy hickory is too much for it


----------



## Keef

I don't have apple the Alder Is nice and light works well on salmon !-- I've been using Oak for yard bird but it is a little strong !-- Mesquite is overpowering !-- Love that stainless steel electric smoker !-- I can smoke a hog leg with a piece of wood big as your fist !-- Beach is half mile away --Anything but stainless will rust away in one or 2 years tops !-- I can set the temp and time and forget about it !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys and ness and dd,

My computer is going to have to be replaced... any thoughts? I am not used to a lap top, should i think about that?

Taking the day off from harvesting... getting too burned out. I will hit it again on Saturday.


----------



## Keef

Hey before D.D. starts asking me-- tell me what's wrong with these 2 plants ? --So I can act like a smart brothers! -- Might be different problems ? -- Over nute ? --Under nute ? --Which one ? --- NPK ?-- Got great roots and pH -- 6.0 ! 

View attachment 20161020_142420.jpg


View attachment 20161020_142626.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ah ha Keef!   Caught in the act!  All this time I thought you knew more than me & here you are at the source of your knowledge!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys and ness and dd,
> 
> My computer is going to have to be replaced... any thoughts? I am not used to a lap top, should i think about that?
> 
> Taking the day off from harvesting... getting too burned out. I will hit it again on Saturday.



Hey Rose!  I'm in the same predicament!  My beloved & hated desktop can no longer be updated & now won't let me get into the Internet!  I could really use it right now with new job stuff to complete; can only access my email via my cell phone, which means I can't print anything!  I, too, am considering a laptop or something??


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, btw, those sickly looking plants up there do not have bugs--  yet!  I sprayed them yesterday with EM 1 & they have improved a little.


----------



## Keef

First D.D. --Who U gonna believe me or your lying a** eyes ?--- Really it ain't like that --I'm like using it as a teaching moment !-- Of course I know what's  wrong I just thought I would see if anyone else knows !
Does anyone else know ? -- I mean just to double check me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Guess I'll keep my diagnosis & treatment to myself then as to allow others to give their unbiased opinions.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL you guys are funny. I need to see the plant, under the leaves. Is it hot in there?


----------



## Keef

I post the pics on my "dirty phone" and let her post description ! 

View attachment 20161020_153002.jpg


View attachment 20161020_152818.jpg


View attachment 20161020_152702.jpg


View attachment 20161020_152730.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

The temp was running about 80, but we just turned another light & pump on which may account for the increase to 82. Humidity fluctuates between about 37 to 40%.  The Nurse Larry is very light green; I was thinking it needs more Nitrogen.  The roots are very healthy & white.  The dark green wilty leaf looking plant looks more Indica & is Rose's Purple Haze; the Hoeberry looks similar, just a little bigger.  I think it needs less nutes?  The roots are massive & white.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Also, Nurse Larry has red stems.


----------



## Keef

The box with the Purple Haze got one gallon of water with only RO water with 5 cc Cal/Mag only !

Light leaf box with  NL got  1 cc per gallon of --Golden Tree ( 2% (K) potash)-- 

Am I wrong ?


----------



## Rosebud

The light green one just looks hungry for N... the other one.... I have seen that..I can't remember what it is...let me go get a chart.

Here is the chart...     http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233


----------



## Rosebud

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56563


----------



## DirtyDiana

I did add more Nitrogen & potassium to the light green ones.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Also, Rose, I noticed the leaves on the dark green plants are dry feeling. I've looked at that chart a thousand times!  It can become frustrating!


----------



## Keef

Golden Tree was the potash and this is the nitrogen additive ! 

View attachment 20161020_162950.jpg


----------



## Keef

2 little chickens and a long link of polish sausage in da smoker over a chunk of pecan wood at 225 degrees on the last hour with a timer !--- Done !-- Fagetaboutit !--and that's  how I get smoked at da same time as da chicken !-- Watch I'm doing it right now !-- The trick is to get slowly smoked just like the food !--Old  Stoners know we forget stuff-- so we use timers !-- All U got to do is remember what that buzzing means !--I have experience at these things !


----------



## Rosebud

I know DD, i hate those charts...but I am lousy at diagnosis.. And i know nothing about water... You could post a pic in the sick plants section.. others would know.


----------



## Keef

Those charts are a pain Rose !--When we had bugs I had leaves showing half the stuff on that chart !--Can't fix that with nutes ! --Don't matter who U are !  The plants will show signs of an imbalance quicker and recover quicker if U catch it in time in water !-- Growing in water we having to learn a new language !-- The language of the plant !-- She will tell U if U can understand what she says !-- I'm in remedial plant language class since I can't quite understand it yet !--


----------



## umbra

They look over watered, lol. Picked up some more clones from NCH. My choices were gg#4 or the Golden ticket. I chose the...golden ticket.


----------



## Keef

Over watered ? --Funny man !-- Can I use that ? --- Pretty sure they ain't over watered and pretty sure indicas  and sativas might need to grow in separate boxes with different nute strengths !-- These hybrids like what I do but they don't play well with indicas !-- I wanted to keep it simple as possible but know everyone wants something different !-- This time I'm gonna figure it out !--


----------



## St_Nick

Evening O.F.C.   What do you do when you live in a prohibition state,  you have 6 adults and 9 juvenile plants and some sumbeetch tries to break into your house at 3:30 in the morning? 

I called the law but it took a real effort to keep them outside.   Thank goodness for Harley,  the attack Shih- Tzu.


----------



## Keef

U didn't go to jail Nick so U musta pulled it off !-- I go outside to any meet anyone !-- So I can hear over the dogs !-- Po-Po been here too !-- No one went to jail !-- It woulda went as planned by the Po-Po but they didn't know about D.D. !-- When he threatened to put me in jail and have HER dog euthanized if he caught me on the road again !-- He crossed the line !--- I saw it in her eyes !-- I almost felt sorry for him !-- He left saying --Yes Ma'am -Yes Ma'am --Yes Ma'am !-- So funny to me !


----------



## St_Nick

I met 'M outside.  I had the junkie sumgun at bay with my trusty. 45.  Told the cop I'm ptsd and they need to deal with him.   I think he was a crackhead.


----------



## Keef

Evening Nick !--3:30 in the morning?  -- I would had to shoot them just on principle !--I used to be proficient with that old army 1911 --.45 don't play!-- It blows  chunks off when it hits meat !- We been in the hot tub getting melted !-- That would be the time I would be most vulnerable !-- I got nothing but a 3 ft length of chain within reach !-- On second thought they might  better bring a gun even then and use it !


----------



## yarddog

get em nick. the wrong end of a barrel can be mighty persuading.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
Nick that is one of my biggest fears. Sound like you  handled it well. 

Only 3 beans sprouted. Should I put in some more or roll the dice, Hope for a female and learn to clone.


----------



## yarddog

woodhippy, if you have enough seed go ahead and start a few more.   but with a little luck you could get a girl from three sprouts.
either way, its a good idea to clone. cheaper, easier and faster than starting seed. i used a homemade bubble cloner from a coffee can and aquarium air pump. it did not work well for me in the summer because my home is too warm. i started rooting in dirt and it worked well. now i use jiffy pucks, easy and fast. and i have had such good success i have started taking less cuts. 
well ofc, good morning.    i had a rough evening. my chow was getting after my cat, well he was trying to. i walked over and fussed at the chow, who then turned on me and snarled. i reached out and gave him a little nudge with my foot and he turned on me. bite my boot and cut the leather. i kicked him hard and by that time my dane had ran over and attacked the chow for biting me. i was sick all last night from this. the chow has a swollen jaw from me hurting him. i know he didn't mean anything by it but i don't care what the reason was. you don't turn on someone like that. he is not a mean dog, but chows have tunnel vision really bad. once they get fired up they turn on anything that gets in the way.  
its a hard decision to make. i love this dog, and he has been a good boy for years. but i feel like he broke a rule that is unforgivable. i told my wife, if he shows aggression again i will have to take The Walk with him. idk, i am sad, but i know what needs to be done. easy thing, and the right thing are never the same thing. i can't do it yet. i will give him a chance. sometimes i wish i was not the one making the decisions.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
Dam Dog I hate that happened !-- That's  not an easy thing to have to do !-- Kinda the reason I keep little dogs !-- A Shiti-tzu can go ape sh** and attack U but it's mostly funny !-- We hold Shiti-tzu fights -- It is a horrible blood sport !-- Vicious little bastids !-- Ask Nick !

Nick -- Showed lots of restraint there !-- U coulda popped a cap on him and been right !-- U let him live !- That's  a good man !-- Ain't no second chances !--If U come back won't be no talking !

Start some more seed WH !-- I like to start a half dozen at a time when I can !-- I usually get a girl if they germ !---Dog is right about cloning !-- I use an aerocloner and we been doing this awhile !-- Dog had a heat issue so found another way that works for him !-- I know some keep a mother to clone from but I been cloning clones for 3 years !-- No need to keep a mother plant if U have a rooted cut in veg !--


----------



## yarddog

nick, i'm glad you didn't have to shoot him. i would take a life if i was put in the postion to do so. but it would make me sick. i am glad ole buddy was smart enough to act right when you had that peacemaker aimed at him. most folks back down when you got them dead to rights. i backed a group of guys down once with a dog by my side and a metal pipe in my hand.  crazy white boy with a pipe. lol.


----------



## Kraven

Damn dog, you know the rule.....no exceptions....what if it's a child next time. I'm really really sorry, I understand your anger and pain about what needs to be done. Honestly my heart says give him another shot....but he is not a small nor weak dog. I had to put down a friend I had for over 10 years for the same thing, once he saw that he could challenge my right to be the pack leader, it would have never be the same and like any animal it is instinctual, he will try you or another again. It is not my choice to make and I support however you handle it, just remember my thoughts are with you, this is a really tough set of decisions you are gonna have to make soon. Peace


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....  Dog sorry about the chow that's a tough one....
Drying & curing here, been tough with the humidity we have been having....some repoting to do and we will fire up the flower room...
           Ya....:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane in da house !-- How did that Purple thing do ?-- I finally got me one but it is unsexed !-- I only got one of another interesting thing too !-- A single  from an accidental breeding -- Grand Daddy Purple mom with a Banana OG -x-(?) Father !-- I call it Umbra's Purple Banana !-- I hope both are girls !


----------



## Keef

Break into my house U gonna have to deal with this vicious beast and the rest of the pack! --This is Ginger --She a princess stuck in a dog's body !-- She don't do tricks ! 

View attachment 20161021_084730.jpg


----------



## Keef

See the head of that Black and white pup at my feet !-That's Jet !-- Spawn of Satan !--Getting into trouble is what he does !--- That's the bad dog -- Great big dog stuck in  5 lb body !-- He ain't afraid of nothing !-- He also convinced he should be pack leader !-- I had to get a grass burr from the corner of his mouth !-- He ate me up !-- I couldn't do that to a big dog !


----------



## mrcane

Yo bud....haven't smoked any of the GDP X BR yet, it is in the jars..buds didn't have much size to them...everything is still a little green.for puffin...
Hold that ginger back, she looks angry...


----------



## Keef

That's why we clone Cane !-- It might do great inside next cycle !-- I'm still putting this Green Santa seed run together --U good ? -- Ginger is pissed off !-- D.D. got to work tonight so she in her day sleeping room with the door closed !-- Ginger is mad at me for not letting her in there !--


----------



## Keef

Hey that yellowish Nurse Larry from the pic yesterday?  -- We put that nitrogen supplement and already the center is greening up as it moved down the leaves !-- Nitrogen deficiency?  -- I can read U now and know how to fix it !-- Mainly I just keep it from happening again !-


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F.C.  I feel like I really did restraint.   I wouldn't have felt good about shooting him if I had too but he's nearly 70 from the looks of it pretty far gone.   My biggest concern was keeping the po- Po out of my house.   Once again I find myself looking at security issues.  This time I was home..  What happens if I ain't?


----------



## Kraven

I'm sorry YD, my wife is correct, not my dog, not my situation and tbh I have no right commenting on a very private and difficult issue you are facing. You didn't ask for advise, you really just needed to think out loud and my comments were not needed nor asked for and frankly were inappropriate. Please accept my apology.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick maybe get one of those video doorbells or even a game camera or 2 !-- I'd want one that could get me a pic of the intruder and a pic of the license plate !-- Then shame on yo happy a** cause I'm coming to get my sh** back and I will be angry !


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> 18 days


 
Unbra nice and beautiful jungle you got there.  I sure hope you have help when it comes to harvest.


----------



## Keef

If someone wants in bad enough and U not home U can't stop them !-- but U can know who did it !-- 
When it comes to locks and security !-- U probably don't know what a "bump key" is but if U gonna use  locks ---get ones that can't be opened with such a key ! -- Kraven and I --Maybe some others know there are ways but the question is are willing to do great damage or take a life to protect what's  yours !-- I feel more secure growing  inside !-- Outside --critters can trip a trip wire and set of alarms or blow things up !-- Just gotta ask yourself how far U willing to go !-- I'm mostly passive --I can't stop U but I can know who did it and where to find them !-- Then it's my turn !---


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hopefully everybody's having a good Friday


----------



## ness

Good Morning Rose, D.D. and guys.  Rose, I like a desk top, but that just me and I hardly leave the house, so, I'm all set.  

Nick sorry to hear about your intruder.  I can wait until I get my last plant down from outside.  All, someone has to do is look over the fence and I'm busted.  There is no smell, so, I'm O:K there.  Was worried about the mail man but she can't smell a thing.  

Just turn off the lights in the grow room and sprayed with EM1.  They will dry quit and than I'll turn the lights back on.  When, I check the babies this morning one was hitting the light and got burn.  It's is one of my Black Berries.  I got two.  Last time around I couldn't get the Black Berries to grow.  This time is better.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !-- I'm like that too !-- I'm here most of the time !-- It's  all the same day to me !-- I know it's  weekend when D.D. has to go to work but I hardly even know the day of the week or date !-- Sometimes I can remember what month it is !
I had an intruder like Nick in the way-way back !-- He was coming thru the bathroom window when I open the door and stuck a shotgun in his face !-- I could tell instantly that the lights were on but nobody was home !--- He said -Why didn't U open the door ? -- I screamed --Do U know what this is ? -- He did his best to focus and realized he was looking at the business end of a gun !-- Don't know which way he went but he gone !-- Like Nick I had every right to kill him but I didn't !-- If he would have been sober and alert he'd be dead !


----------



## Rosebud

YD, I am so sorry. I am dealing with Howard too, he is fear motivated.. So fear aggression but never know when. He has not bit YET, but has a growl that will make me scared. He does that to strangers even in our home. She said it is unusual in this breed.  Not so in your breed.  We had a neighbors chow kill our cat,  I know it is common in your breed.  I just want you to know I am sorry for the agony that is in your mind. We did things with Howard that probably wouldn't work with your baby.. A thunder shirt, a collar that sprays out calming pheromones, a chill out spray, prozac.... the thunder shirt works.. the prozac didn't.  The shirt works cause he can't move, he thinks it is a straight jacket... Those were all things the vet suggested but I don't see that working in your case... Please know we are on your side and I love how much you love your pets..

good morning.. Taking the day off from trimming... only have two or three left out there.  

Keef, your dogs are just too cute.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- They dope dogs !--I feed them leaves all the time !-- In my book a high dog is a happy dog !-- Little Jet is a bud thief and will fight for possession once he scores !-- U try to get it back it's like petting a chain saw !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, I am thinking about starting howard on some pot... The prozac made him worse.. Do you decarb for your dogs?

Hi Oldfogey, i see you down there. nice to see you. How the heck did your outdoor come out?


----------



## yarddog

thank you Rose.
Dogs are different, i found if i try and look at life from a dogs perspective i can better manage the relationship between man and dog. 
Kraven, thank you for your input. I always value your view point. you have a pm.

windy here, cool. i really don't want to be working on Fords today. i wish i could go home. of course i would just work on more stuff there, but hey, i could get high then!!


----------



## Keef

Stoned and reminiscing !--- Got nothing to do with nothing but I was remembering working steel as a young man !-- I used to build go-carts on occasion !-- This one I was rebuilding and didn't have a centrifugal clutch for it so I welded the sprocket to a sleeve for direct drive !-- Didn't have a throttle cable but the guys wanted to ride !-- Note : -- There had been drinking and joints involved !-- Anyway -I wired the throttle open to that 3-1/2 horsepower B&S engine put the chain on --There were no brakes yet either !-- Set it up on bricks and and fired it up !-- At my signal they kicked it off the bricks !-- No brakes -No throttle --Longer U go straight the faster U go !-- That was a wild ride !-- We all went home with bruises and scrapes !-- Good Times !--


----------



## yarddog

rose, i give my Great Dane decarbed weed at night if he is not feeling well. he sleeps like a brick.  i decarb trim and bud in the oven and grind it up well. take a slice of bread and put a good spread of peanut butter on it, and take the weed and just sprinkle it on. the oil from the p butter makes the weed work. and you show me a dog that wouldn't sell his doggy soul for some peanut butter and i'll show you a cat in dog clothing. lol
i will be treating the chow with a light dose of Tylenol and weed for a few days. poor boy has a sore jaw from yesterday.


----------



## Keef

For me it depends but Dog is right oil and decarb might be best or not !-- Dog (or people) --have G.I. tract problem I wouldn't decarb just give more !--THCA won't cure Crohns or IBS but it can put it into remission for a life time with regular doses !-- 
U watch how the dog reacts to your starting dose !-- Adjust it and give regular doses !-- Just enough to slow them down some ! 
Yo Dog -- Your time twisting wrenches for a living are coming to an end soon !-- I saw it in a vision !-- Well that and I been watching your grow journal !-- U might be a professional mechanic but U have other talents too !---  Accept it U about to be a professional pot farmer !--- U might know more about weed than anybody within 50-100 miles of U !-- You'll  have a duty to show them what U can do !-- Soon what U can do will be legal and  in high demand ! -- Twist wrenches when U want to !


----------



## Keef

Hey OF !-- When U make the big move !-- Still waiting till after the election ?


----------



## Budlight

Situation like what Nick went through is why I have three pit bulls they look mean and scary as f*** but at the same time they are just three big ***** cat nobody else needs to know that when people look at my front window they see those three big pity head sticking out nobody wants to come in half the time my friends are even scared of them are like I said they're just a bunch of big ***** cats they would pin you down and  give you more kisses than anyone could handle but if you don't know them they are very intimidating and keeps trespassers away


----------



## Keef

Opening a jar of the mighty BPU-X-B.B. !--- This is why we do this is it not ? 

View attachment 20161021_114219.jpg


----------



## Keef

I am not a professional trimmer but it works for me !


----------



## yarddog

budlight, let me tell you about pitbulls. my pit is the sweetest girl ever has walked the earth wtih four paws. but if she thinks someone is a threat to her pack(family) she will rip the throat out of them as fast as she could. pits are great family dogs. very sweet, tender hearted. compassionate animals. but they will not back down an inch, and stand ready at an time to do what they have to to protect the pack.   very smart dogs.   
so while yours may be cool with you and friends, i bet my paycheck if i walked up to you and shoved you or you your family those dogs would be on me like white on rice!


----------



## yarddog

keef that looks nice. i love to open a new jar.     as for trimming, i trim the bad, anything with sugar pretty much stays on the bud


----------



## Keef

It only been in a jar a month or so but what U gonna do ? -- It's  already nice and I know it just gets better !
Might take a couple little Bubblicious today !- I ain't happy with it anyway !-- It's not bad weed !-- I just have better !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> budlight, let me tell you about pitbulls. my pit is the sweetest girl ever has walked the earth wtih four paws. but if she thinks someone is a threat to her pack(family) she will rip the throat out of them as fast as she could. pits are great family dogs. very sweet, tender hearted. compassionate animals. but they will not back down an inch, and stand ready at an time to do what they have to to protect the pack.   very smart dogs.
> so while yours may be cool with you and friends, i bet my paycheck if i walked up to you and shoved you or you your family those dogs would be on me like white on rice!





You are 100% right dog that's why I feel a lot safer with them and my kids in the house most people say you're crazy for having those dogs around your kids but like you said pack mentality and they think those kids are part of the pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Board today doing some water and so I figured I'd throw up a couple pics of the girls can't wait for the rest of them to catch up

















PS I hate dirt And I know it hates me if I had these girls in
 Hydro I know they would look 100 times better


----------



## Keef

I feel like Chicken Little --The sky is falling !-- The sky is falling !-- Everytime I think I got something special out my Zombie Juice it dies or ends up just being a normal plant !-

-- I have a BPU-X-B.B. cut  that was treated and survived --Before being treated it made the normal 2 leaves at a time !-- It rooted and struggled to live and made it !---It now produces 3 leaves at a time !--It truely hope saying something doesn't jinx it !--- Come on!-- I earned this !-- Give me what I want !


----------



## Keef

Looking good Bud !


----------



## yarddog

leaves pointed up to the light, looking good budlight


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I feel like Chicken Little --The sky is falling !-- The sky is falling !-- Everytime I think I got something special out my Zombie Juice it dies or ends up just being a normal plant !-
> 
> -- I have a BPU-X-B.B. cut  that was treated and survived --Before being treated it made the normal 2 leaves at a time !-- It rooted and struggled to live and made it !---It now produces 3 leaves at a time !--It truely hope saying something doesn't jinx it !--- Come on!-- I earned this !-- Give me what I want !



 Stay positive Keef you know you got this just a matter of time


----------



## Budlight

Thanks dog and thanks Keef  I just feel like they're not growing as well as they could be  we will see how the clones go hopefully they grow a little better plus they will be in Hydro


----------



## Keef

When I talk about RO water -- Which means Reverse Osmosis water !-- Let me show U just how high tech it is !-- At the beach the city water comes out the tap at a pH of 8.5 with about 300 ppms ( parts per million ) of who knows what ? -- This is a pic of my RO system !--- cost me about $100 and the water comes out at a pH of about 4.6 - 5. and after sitting levels out at about 6.0 !
The RO water has 6 ppms and is as pure as distilled !-- Some of U don't know how lucky U are to be able to use well water out the tap to grow in !-- Only thing is it has nothing in it (ie: -- Calcium and Magnesium ) which is found normally in dirt and tap water !-- Neither do the nutes !-- So I have to add some !-- My Cal/Mag !-- 

View attachment 20161021_131720.jpg


----------



## yarddog

keef my tap city water is 12 ppm, usually around 6.8-7.1 ph, last few weeks the ph has been low around 4.5-5 ph.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dog, I hope the weed will keep your Chow in check!  I can't imagine being in your position; think that's why I have luttle, fru fru dogs!  Thought I'd post a dog funny: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477074205571.jpg


----------



## yarddog

lol, dd.  my dogs wait for the mail truck. my great dane is a good deterrent from door to door solicitors. when you see a 165 pound dog looking at you from the door window, and the dog is almost 5 feet tall, you don't want nothing to do with my house.


----------



## WeedHopper

My dog would help the burglars carry the stuff out the door.


----------



## yarddog

my dane trusts black folks before he trusts white people.  he came from an old black dude that bred dogs.


----------



## umbra

My dogs are known by all my neighbors and would be thieves, lol. YD, 1 of the reasons I go to the shooting range is so I can practice under duress. It becomes a muscle reflex to aim and shoot. But there is a big difference in shooting paper targets and shooting someone. When adrenaline is pumping thru you, it changes how you deal with pressure. Even the slightest hesitation can mean life or death. After you've killed someone, it changes how you dream.


----------



## yarddog

umbra, i am sure i could if needed, but if i did not think in my mind that this was a justified act i could not do it. more along the lines of forcing me into a situation instead of wanting.


----------



## Budlight

Why is it whenever you go to the grow store to get A simple seven dollar thing you never leave there with just that one seven dollar thing I go there for a plug adaptor and come home with two shades and a plug adaptor  but I just couldn't help myself the prices were right


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> But there is a big difference in shooting paper targets and shooting someone. When adrenaline is pumping thru you, it changes how you deal with pressure. Even the slightest hesitation can mean life or death. After you've killed someone, it changes how you dream.




It has for 25 years Umbra, once you bite the apple it can never be unbitten. To take a mans life is to take all that he has and all the he ever will, it sure gets tough when thats stacked that up against your mind for the rest of your life. Even a worthless sombitch has the right to live, it can't ever be my choice whether you live or die again.....price is too damn high.


----------



## umbra

No you can never undo it, and it is something you live with. But when your life or your family is in danger, hesitation is the last thing you think about. Regret comes later.


----------



## Keef

And if a single bullet prevented the next twin towers ?-- Or the next Bin Laden ? -- A suicide bomber ? --The friendlies  he would have killed ? -- The innocent  he may have killed with a IED ?-- Shall I go on ?


----------



## WeedHopper

If you have an intent to hurt my family,,i will pump your heart full of 9 mm bullets. Then i will deal with what my mind has to deal with much easier then i would,,, had i let you hurt one of my family members by not taking the shots. I would never ever want to hurt ANYONE,,,but i will protect whats mine with all i have.
I hope i never have to take a life because ,,,,ALL LIVES MATTER.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Hopper !--- No need to do any thinking !--No decisions to be made !-- Threaten or hurt my family  U just unleashed the single minded drive to destroy U in any way possible!-- Right now !--- No talk !


----------



## Keef

This is why we do this isn't it ? --- I'm getting better U know ? 

View attachment 20161021_191012.jpg


----------



## Keef

Don't tell anyone O.K. ? -- When want hash and ain't got no dry ice or a hash machine and don't want to make bubble !! --- In the way -way back they had hash like the Nepalese temple balls and Lebanese Blonde !-- Anyway -- It can be done !
Pic is a wire rack over a stainless bowl with a hash bag on it --the used grocery bag then goes over everything to prevent hash dust loss !--  Then U put it between your legs and beat on it with something !-- 
Time to smoke some ! 

View attachment 20161021_192756.jpg


----------



## Keef

I need to get one of those presses Umbra told me about !-- Oh!--There some piney !-- Not a good pic but it is clean enough to do the trick !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.   Interesting to hear a good intelligent conversation about home and family protection.   I've never taken a life but I have fired my. 45 in anger.   It's may change you,  but when protecting you and yours,  I'm all for justifiable force and I sleep like a baby. 

Yarddog,  your grocery bill for all dem dogs must be staggering.   My Harley eats Purina instinct and peop food.  I probably spend 60 a month and he's a Shih Tzu.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Nick I been thinking the same thing !--165 lb dog ? -- U know that's  a grocery bill !-- On the other hand --U crawl thru a window and find yourself facing that ? -- U going back out that window in a hurry !
Nick think about some  game cams that are motion activated !-- See what's around when you're not !-- 
My pups eat Science Diet and like them some chicken jerky for a treat !- - Plus anything they can beg off us !-- They leave me alone while I eat then I give them a bite !-- 
I better climb back on this pipe !-- Not moving so well yet !


----------



## yarddog

I buy diamond chow.   Its not top shelf, but does not have corn. I spend 90 a month with the four cats and four dogs.     Just food, lord help me when they get sick


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I have cameras in mind.   The stuff I feed Harley is mostly meat,  no corn at all.

How's about some a.m. bud porn? 

View attachment 20161022_084004.jpg


View attachment 20161022_083954.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'd smoke that Nick !-- U can't stop a breaking and entering when U not there !-- A determined criminal will use a bump key or pic gun and walk thru your door like it wasn't even locked !-- Fortunately there's  not many like that !-- Most B&E  are just junkies feeding a habit or petty thrives! -- They got some door siren devices that will scare most off !-- U open the door and the piercing scream of a siren alarm will make most of those run !-- I just want to know who it was and where they at !-- I'll take it from there !--


----------



## yarddog

Wow looks like we got hit by some spam last night.
Woke up cold this morning.   Only 68 in the house, it will get colder.   I like t leave the thermostat on 62 and then use a kerosene heater.  Mrs dog left for the morning, grandmas house. Dont tell her, but I am kinda glad. Some days she wakes up like a wild animal sometimes


----------



## Keef

What up Dog !-- D.D. just got home from work and will be asleep withing an hour or so !- I'm alone most weekends and I don't mind !
Sometimes I see technology like on commercials and think -- Someone gonna use this for purposes the was not intended for !-- I saw a commercial  for this new online pet tracking collar !-- U can track his location in real time from your phone !-- How long until some suspicious  husband or wife throw one them in the trunk of a car ? -- Maybe I need one to put in the bottom of a box of jars ?-- I come get my stuff back !


----------



## Keef

My baby brother ( RIP ) and his partner broke the law on occasion! -- One year they made a mess of money off a stolen tractor !-- I know ? -- How much can U make from selling a stolen tractor ? -- It was a good tractor !-- They stole that thing back and resold it 5 times that year !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> And if a single bullet prevented the next twin towers ?-- Or the next Bin Laden ? -- A suicide bomber ? --The friendlies  he would have killed ? -- The innocent  he may have killed with a IED ?-- Shall I go on ?



No your right and at over 1200m your *** is mine if I decide ( I have a necked down 308 that shoots 168gr boat tailed silver tipped talon rounds, and I practice on the long range monthly....have for 25 years)....just don't want to ever have to make that choice again. Now protecting what I got, no hesitation fosure....you really don't want to mess with an ol marine and his gear. I try to stay well practiced because like you say Umbra, most of it is muscle memory anyway....and one day i want to get out west and do some big game hunting, and long peak to peak shots are sometimes needed.


Good morning all....Game day is on. Peace


----------



## Keef

U do your own reloading Kraven ? -- Breathe -Relax -Aim -Squeeze ? -- They still teach that ? -- About the only shooting I do these days is at those pocket gophers demons that plague me sometimes !-- About twice the size of your thumb with a head about the size of a nickel !-- I got a little scope on the pellet rifle --If I zero the gun --The cross hairs don't lie !-- I used to think that Barret 50 caliber was top of the line but they got this new Lapua --.446 or something strange like that -- Reach way out and touch someone !-- They got a little computer to figure out windage and bullet drop !-- All I know is some Kentucky windage and bracketing !-- I'm more of a spray and pray kinda guy !-- See if I hit anything while I reload !


----------



## Keef

They got this new 12 gauge Auto shotgun I lust after !--U know there is a gun show this weekend not too far away ?-- Anyway -- The AA-12 !-- A stainless steel --fully automatic 12 gauge street sweeper with I think 50 round drum mags. ! --They don't got  them at this gun show!-- These guns mostly go to Mexico !--  I been thinking about getting D.D. a pistol !-- I want to keep it simple and reliable! - She don't need to have to clear a jam in a gunfight !-- So I was thinking a snub nose .38 police special !-- point and pull ?-- They make something like that in 9 mm ?-- I can clear a jam !-- I blew the back end out a .25 auto loader I used to have !-- I want to replace it! -- How's that 9mm they replaced the 1911 with as a service pistol ! -- Shoots about 20 times ? -- Sounds like the gun for me but I need extra mags ! -- I have to shoot I ain't stopping till I'm outta bullets or there really is no reason to shoot any more ! -- Last time we discussed it D.D. told me she wanted a purple gun !-- I know a little about guns but I don't know nothing about "Purple" guns !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys, I won't comment on all the above, just to say i am glad you all are here and alive.

I have a friend coming over this morning to help me harvest... 2 big plants 2 med plants and one little plant left.  Be glad when this is over.. 

I hope you all have a peace filled day full of good smoke.

Ness, our son works at costco and found a tower for my computer for 499.00 so we will get that and keep my monitor and stuff.. I think that will work well, i will have to learn windows 10.... I am with you I like a desk top too.

Did I ever tell the ofc how glad i am you all are here. I heart you all.


----------



## Keef

They still use HK (Hunter /Killer ) teams Kraven ? -- See back in the day I would have been the hunter part of the team !-- Locate the enemy - engage and fix him in place !-- He fight the hunter part of the team when from somewhere up on a mountain or some unknown place --- God-( Killer part of the team ) takes the shot ! --A sniper never worked alone ! -- He had a spotter !-- I'm old army I'm sure they do things better these days !-- Want to know what it feels like to be the only American generation to be accused of losing a war ?
I used to have a Tee shirt that said -- 2nd Place --- South East Asia War Games !-- They had to extract the last U.S. peeps of the roof of the embassy !-- I try not to think about that stuff any more ! --I wasn't even there and they called me a baby killer ! -- I'm done talking about that !-- Tell U one thing soldiers will ship stuff home and to other soldiers  !-- I liked that Lebanese Blonde !-- The Army  was my introduction to the Black Market !-- Made plenty sense to me !-- U know people who want stuff and U know people who got stuff !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !- - I want to change the subject too !-- Make me think about bad stuff !
Hang in there U be finished soon !-


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Rose glad to hear you're down to the last three  taking them down is always a lot of work people don't realize how much work it really is 

 Good morning everybody hope everyone is off to a great start


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Budlight... It is a bunch of work... But the results are worth it huh.  How are you doing today?

Keef, I was just thinking about your lovely wife.. You hit the lottery with DD.


----------



## Budlight

I'm doing pretty good Rose thank you for asking I'll have to say it's been a pretty amazing week I will probably just do some poking around the garden today and that's about it


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Danky dank Saturday. Starting early. Weeding out some extra moms. I have 4 new moms that are trying out for the team, and at least 1 that is going to retire. The current harem is King Louis XIII, cherry limeade, gdp, skywalker og, chiesel, tahoe og, and the golden ticket. Trying out...apollo 11, yeti og F2 x snowlotus, temple booty, and very berry og. I'm thinking about popping some of my gdp x bpu and retiring the gdp mom I have.
On deck seedlings are the oregon lemons, sour banana sherbet, triangle kush x goji, headband F2, 818 sfv og, wifi #43, and meltdown.


----------



## Keef

What a line up Umbra !-- U know I still lust after that Oregon Lemon ?--- I live vicariously thru U in a free state !-- When Umbra does something -- I think maybe I can do that one day when I'm free ?--- I dream about weed stores !-- Not so much because U can buy weed there but because of the freedom it represents !-- 
Rose -- U know the things that have happened in our lives have made us what we are !-- Up in here we some hard people !-- Ex Soldiers -- Ex "Motorcyclist" and other hard past !-- We all up on the peace train now !-- We fit in best we can but we different !-- Growing weed in a prohibition state is not for sissies !--
I remember at that other place I was the only one from a prohibition  state !- They used to ask how can U do that ? --I would be terrified the Po-Po would catch me and send me to jail !-- That's  just the world we live in ! -- Normal situation for us !
As for D.D. ? -- She alright !-- When we got together she made me pay the fines and get the warrants dropped and made me make some promises !--- She keeps me outta trouble mostly !-- I do not miss the days when she was going to nursing school learning to give shots !-- Made me be the pin cushion !


----------



## Keef

Me babies ! -- Umbra GDP-x-Bannana OG --x-( ?) = Umbra's Purple Banana ! --Only one in the world !
Got 2 more Snow Desiel to move over !-- 4 of 4 Black Kush --Querkle and Delta Wave didn't germ !-- Not complaining! -- Happy to have what I got ! -- I got D.D. to go thru the seed I'm sending out to see if it met her approval ! -- She made some changes !-- It was hard to get her to give up some !-- She would not give up others so Hey it is what it is !-- I may need a clone one day ! Some of the seed or going out in padded envelopes --Those who know about my little seed bottles -- U don't think the seed  would get crushed do U ?-- The seed travel Monday !


----------



## Keef

Pic maybe ? 

View attachment 20161022_105519.jpg


View attachment 20161022_105557.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Trying to find a decent college game...Louisville is up 17 /0 now and it looks like a blow out.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I thought of all the blackrose crosses, the delta wave would pop. You sir have a cornucopia of varieties to choose from.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I know some people !-- I'll give those Delta Wave a 2nd try another time !-- I had a plan !--Plant 4 each of the 4 varieties and if one set didn't germ I was gonna drop 4 of the GDP -x- BPU !-- I labeled those seed that didn't have a label -- Umbra's Surprise !--


----------



## Keef

Hey U know how Kraven has " Safety Meetings "  on the weekend ? -- D.D. just reminded me of something ! --When at a safety meeting and they ask U what kind of steps U would take in a fire ? --- "F" ing  big ones-- Is not an acceptable answer !


----------



## umbra

Keef, you funny. When I was working at a fortune 500 healthcare company's R&D lab, I had to order some powder titanium to do powder metallurgy in making molds of a part and pressing it into the part. It was a much simpler process than trying to machine it. There was only 1 little problem. In the sub micron size titanium is pyrophoric and must be stored without any contact to air. Metal fires require a class D extinguisher. It created more chaos and confusion than the 2016 elections. The safety committee flagged the package. When I asked why, they went on and on about its pyrophoric properties. So I asked what precautions they made in the machine shop where they were machining titanium and producing lbs of sub micron powder on a daily basis? Apparently, that wasn't an appropriate response either, lol.


----------



## Keef

That's  the process they use to make the compressor blades on jet engines isn't it ?-- Some kind of "Press Casting " ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, I don't know if Keef won the lottery in finding me, I think Bingo might be more like it! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477074268602.jpg


----------



## Keef

Very Funny !-- First time D.D. got high I messed with her bad ! -- When I finally was able to teach her how to inhale I was pretty twisted myself !-- Do it like this !-- Anyway I told her when I smoked weed I could read minds and got up and went and got a cold diet coke and bag of snacks and set them down in front of her !-- She said --It's  true !
I am a bad man !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Water, water everywhere..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476987662207.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just kidding,  of course!   There are easier ways than drowning!


----------



## Keef

Hey I got a question !--Early voting will be open on Halloween from 7-7 in Texas !-- If U going to a party and are in costume -- What kinda of costume will be inappropriate when going to the polls ? -- I ask because D.D. wants to put on her red cat suit with tail and lighted horns !-- She say she just dressing up as da devil !-- I say it's wrong !-- and will be misinterpeted !-- Wrong I say !---That would be voter baiting !-- - I ain't dressing up like she wants !-- I might need something loose enough to fight in !-- She gonna get me in trouble again U know !--


----------



## umbra

Hash....why do we love it sooo much? If you take flowers, the extracted dry sieve hash, and hash oil, they all taste different. So it can't be just the THC oil, because the hash and the hash oil would taste the same, and they don't. Take some trim that you wouldn't want to smoke and make hash from it....BAM...a tasty treat you have to ration, or you would just smoke it all. Whether pressed or sprinkled on a bowl or mixed into a joint, that taste is unmistakable. I can not lie...I am high.


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Umbra !-- Tell U what though I'm bout tired of beating on that drum thing !-- I need a machine !-- I'm burning some B.B. but I got a another bowl of keif I bet and the pipe is almost empty --Time to get really high !-- I think we like hash because it's  like concentrated flowers !-- Wait up Umbra I'll catch U in a minute !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey I got a question !--Early voting will be open on Halloween from 7-7 in Texas !-- If U going to a party and are in costume -- What kinda of costume will be inappropriate when going to the polls ? -- I ask because D.D. wants to put on her red cat suit with tail and lighted horns !-- She say she just dressing up as da devil !-- I say it's wrong !-- and will be misinterpeted !-- Wrong I say !---That would be voter baiting !-- - I ain't dressing up like she wants !-- I might need something loose enough to fight in !-- She gonna get me in trouble again U know !--


Keef, what would be wrong is...you going dressed as Hillary and DD as Donald.


----------



## Keef

U know they don't like our kind round here ? -- I wanted to keep it simple and wear a pan with a handle on my head like a baseball cap !--but I'm torn !--- I could rock the part !--  Maybe going as a pot head would be a little too much ?


----------



## Keef

D.D. takes care of a very sick child at the families home !-- So much less stressful than the horsepital !
Anyway the ladies B-day is coming up and I'm gonna send her a couple bottles of wine as a gift !-- That Apple Pie clearing up nice and gonna be a hit !--I got a gallon of Blue Berry wine in the freezer !--- I got your "wine" right here !-- They gonna like this!-- but wine ? -- If that's  what U want to call it !-- This gonna be like no wine they ever had ! --  Is it talking trash when U can back it up ?


----------



## Kraven

OK got the Hippy Slayer in the bowl, three pretty potent cookies and my vape pen.....football on and finally just waiting to medicate. Oh the garden looking good too, looks like I got a good start going. Peace.


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- Pic pretty much sums it up !--- I feel I have a proper buzz working myself !-- I been thinking about something that may be strange but tasty !-- I been checked off on Apple Jack and Blueberry Blast --Got BlackBerry Bomb just about covered !-- They got this thing down here called the Rio Grande Valley Lemon -- It's a  sweet lemon !-- Anyway I been thinking --Why can't I take sweet lemon juice like that and make a good lemonade out of it -- Raise the pH into brewing range and put the yeast to it !--  After the yeast are done - I could freeze it off  --bring the pH down with citric acid ? --   -- Talk about Hard lemonade ? 
I can grow weed too U know ?- Bout to change my name to Dr. Feelgood !


----------



## Kraven

Sounds good keef, I like lemon.

Flowers do look really good this run, got some great genetics these days, it sure makes me look like a pro and all I do is mix nutes and keep an eye on them.


----------



## Keef

That they do Kraven !-- I didn't know brewing was as addictive as growing weed !-- but I kinda understand why they are like that !-- We take a little seed and grow into something like that pic !-- If U got the genetics and U give the plant what it needs thru the grow cycle --Harvest ,dry and age it properly ---It's like magic! --It makes U proud and rightly so !-- Same thing with brewing U take  a sugar containing substance , water and the right yeast and let them turn that sugar into alcohol !-- Brewing is addicting enough ! --I'm not ready to distill yet !-- Brewing wine might have been a gateway addiction ?-- Same with growing weed !-- One day U taking care of baby plants -- Seems like the next day your "friends" done taught U to turn trim into hash and there U are -- Hammered again !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Keef, what would be wrong is...you going dressed as Hillary and DD as Donald.



Umbra you just made my night hahahaha


----------



## Keef

U do know that Texas sense of humor is broken don't U ?- No I get invisible before I go vote !-- Put on my boots and cowboy hat and talk about them dam liberals while I wait in line to vote !-- I got invited to join a social club one year but I declined !-- I just don't think I'd look that good in those white robes like they wear !


----------



## Budlight

That's funny Keef how is your night going


----------



## Keef

I'm pretty lit Bud !-- No that's  a lie !-- I am ripped !-- and U ? --


----------



## Kraven

Me too.....


----------



## Budlight

I'm not too bad pretty quiet night for A  Saturday night  I think I'm gonna bust out the bong and try and catch up to you


----------



## Keef

Might as well Bud !-- 

Kraven it should be against the law to be this high !-- Wait it is !!-- 

Umbra !-- That pic U posted that time of those THCA crystals ? -- Dam your black heart !--U pushed me too far this time !-I feel like  U played me !-- U knew I couldn't leave it alone !--I burned my last brain cell out on this !-- I give up !-- Time for me to call in the big guns !-- Merlin this street chemist I know likes nice weed !-- I'm gonna do to him what U did to me !-- Show him a pic and tell him what it is and ask how him if he knows how !-- The man is a master of manipulating the benzene ring I bet he knows how and if he gets high enough he'll tell me !-- Hash should do the trick !


----------



## DirtyDiana

So, definitely not a presidential candidate! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477074145166.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow, it's 60 degrees out there!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Time to do what we do !-- Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Kraven

yea a bit cool this am @ 47F....hate these cold snaps...it will be 86F this afternoon....that was our fall lol. One day of nice temps.....now summer will just not die off...well till after christmas. Hope everyone has a good day....coffee and a bowl, lets wake and bake. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !
I wanna show ya'll some ancient magic !---Ready ? -- Wine ? --Not Wine !-- Pic of draining that gallon of blueberry wine !--- That stuff draining into that bowl is not wine anymore !-- That's my Blueberry Blast ! -- After this I kill the yeast and bottle it ! -- That's some potent fire water right there ! 

View attachment 20161023_080240.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Yea I have been known to freeze off before runin' it. Gets a much better return just takes a long time to freeze off 20 gals. If I'm gonna oak it for a bit after I run it I will, it gets a real good blended whisky taste after about a month soaking in some chips. 20 gal of froze off will give me a good 7 gal cut of prime with no heads or tails. Then let her sit in charred white oak chips for about a month, I like to give it a good shake about once a week. By the 4th or 5th week its time to take out and triple filter and then store for about a year before I serve it...needs to naturally age in the dark and sealed.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I stopped at McDonald's to get breakfast after work this morning.  Maybe it's a sign,  but there were no hash browns in my hashbrown sack! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476695921284.jpg


----------



## Keef

Kraven that would be the problem !-- If I was gonna do this regularly I'd have to have a dedicated freezer !
What I'm playing with now is how much fruit and sugar works best !-- The freezing not only concentrates the alcohol but the terepenes too !-- Makes a very intense flavor with a kick !-- I'm using about 2 lbs of frozen fruit and a cup of sugar to make a gallon of  wine !-- U freeze it off too early it comes out too sweet !-- Several variables so I'm still looking for the sweet spot ! -- 
The pipe seems to be working fine this morning ! --Caps working !-- Gonna have a high day !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Opening a jar of the mighty BPU-X-B.B. !--- This is why we do this is it not ?


 

Keef that is a lovely plate of herb.  Smoke away.


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Board today doing some water and so I figured I'd throw up a couple pics of the girls can't wait for the rest of them to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I hate dirt And I know it hates me if I had these girls in
> Hydro I know they would look 100 times better


 
Bud nice and healthy looking Plates you got the mojo.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All ...Firing up the flower room ....??Why?? Sitting on maybe 4 gals of bud...
  Keef just keep makin wine
       Morning puff my friends....:48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys, I won't comment on all the above, just to say i am glad you all are here and alive.
> 
> I have a friend coming over this morning to help me harvest... 2 big plants 2 med plants and one little plant left. Be glad when this is over..
> 
> I hope you all have a peace filled day full of good smoke.
> 
> Ness, our son works at costco and found a tower for my computer for 499.00 so we will get that and keep my monitor and stuff.. I think that will work well, i will have to learn windows 10.... I am with you I like a desk top too.
> 
> Did I ever tell the ofc how glad i am you all are here. I heart you all.


 
Hello, Rose, I don't like windows 10, although I didn't give it a chance.  Ya one day I woke up and found window 10 had been down loaded on my computer.  I don't know who did it but I do know I didn't do it..  Had to have tech support remove it and put window 8.1 back on.  When, I get some money save up, I hope I can fine another windows 8.1, so, I will have a back up.  But the time that come along there will be no more 8.1's left, so, I am afraid I will have to get the next step up.  Maybe buy than they will have a window's 11.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness -- Cane !--- Ya'll might want to keep an eye out for ole Green Santa late this week !
I got those nute problems fixed !-- Mane I got to starve these indicas !-- My nutes call for 10 mils per gallon of water !-- I only use 3 but that seems to be too much for the indicas !-- I know they say U use less nutes under LEDs--- but dam !-- Have to about half that !-- That is the reason I have had trouble with indicas !-- I think I got this but I gotta segregate them !


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> So, definitely not a presidential candidate!


 
:giggle.D. I know that is right. Or maybe we get born into another new born baby or maybe our souls just float around our families.  Any way I really do not know.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness I got a Samsung smart phone -- I can do anything U can do on a computer except print and that is until I get a printer that can talk to my phone !--- I got my eye on a tablet !-- That's  my only problem with the phone is the screen isn't big enough! -- Many times I have to edit a post because I couldn't see it all on my phone !-- Love my phone but I don't use it as a phone !--( It's part of the head injury thing -  I have a problem talking to an inanimate object ! ) U got something to say to me and want a reply U have to text me or send me an e-mail --I can check that on my phone too !-- No need for a computer !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Got down in the 40's.  I hope it will not hurt my AI that is still outside.  It yet to see any amber on the white hairs.  And, this plant is the best so far for have decent bud growth.  Got to wait until the 25th (Dr.) to smoke my first AI, it was sticky, so, I know it is going to be a good busy


----------



## ness

Well, I got to a few things to do than it is Foot Ball time.  Sure wish I could smoke a dewbie.  Don't know what is for supper, I sure hope tj bring home the bacon after church.  All you peeps have a nice high day.  See ya.


----------



## umbra

Good morning ofc. Cane good to see you. You remember what the Freak Bros said about weed, it is better to have weed and no money than money and no weed. You sir are a very wealthy man, lol.


----------



## Keef

Cane U at the point that U need to start thinking about concentrates to reduce volume !--- Get one of those dry ice shakers Kraven got and start making yourself some hash !--- I got twisted up tight from hash made from trim last night !-- I do like some hash !-- My ole buddy Hippie 420 had a red cement mixer he used to make bubble hash in the dead of winter so he wouldn't have to buy the ice !- He throw the weed water and ice in that cement mixer and turn it on !-- Then filter it out with his hash bags !---Dry it and press it into pucks !-- I wouldn't know --but I bet I would like it too ! -- He turn his whole outdoor summer grow crop into hash !--Lots of things U can do to reduce volume !-- but if U reduce volume then U have to grow more !


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Good morning ofc. Cane good to see you. You remember what the Freak Bros said about weed, it is better to have weed and no money than money and no weed. You sir are a very wealthy man, lol.



  O...so true ...Thank you Sir.. I shall keep the lights on
    Just Love to Grow ....


----------



## Keef

U know the idea of growing your weed for hash outside and your prized smoking weed inside --throw your inside trim in with the hash weed and no left over trim and U left with them magical little hash pucks --Sounds like a good plan to me !-- Making bubble hash is a little harder in the south cause it gets so hot !-- I think I know to do it in a cement mixer like Hippie does ! -- What if instead of using ice and water  in making bubble I used dry ice and water ? -- U just want to freeze stuff so the agitation breaks off the trichs -- Dry ice should get every thing cold enough !-- I might better start keeping an eye out at  the pawn shops -- Find me a clean used cement mixer !-- Ya'll don't understand !-- These people around gonna freak for some hash !-- They never even seen stuff like we do !-- Things work out the way I want there might be some wholesale buyers better watch thier back !-- They don't treat thier pharmers right someone else might !


----------



## umbra

NCH told me that it was the Columbians that refined the bubble process by using washing machines. They had the volume, lol. I know a couple people that have little portable washing machines to do this with. I think they all do dry ice now.


----------



## Keef

Lots of ways to the same place !--- One day I want to see that sonic hash maker U got !-- .Dry ice is easily available down here !--I've just never made dry ice hash yet !--Been thinking about getting one of those shakers Kraven got and scale it up ! -- Here's  what I'm thinking !-- I might just turn almost everything into hash -- That Simply "C" CO2 extractor only holds about an ounce and has a 90 minute run time !-- Most is extracted in the first 15 -20 minutes ! -- So Keef runs an ounce of hash at a time !- Run it about half an hour-- Do an alcohol wash and see if there is enough left to make RSO !-- I figure out how long I got to run it !-- Until then I can start putting up some hash !-- The hash will be valuable on it's  own but I can make hash oil for cartridges too !-- Lots and lots of hash oil carts !


----------



## Keef

If U start doing math about somethings I say and find a glaring value question ? -- I might already know that !-- Just don't forget I got no trouble switching horses in mid stream !-- It has to all start with having the weed to start with !-- I'll have that !-- Whatever weed product  the market wants I plan to be able to produce it !-- I'm leaning toward a retail packaged product ! -- If the weed has more value as bud even after I pay trimmers --( where the hell am I gonna find trimmers? ) !-- Then that is what I produce with the CO2 extractor I can use the oil to make lots of stuff ! -- Still just like Kraven said !-- Can't tell U all my trade secrets !- - I can add too !-- I figure in the end the price will be determined by the milligram of THC across the board ! --


----------



## St_Nick

Well folks,  I think I'm recovered now enough to complain about it.   Last week I took a job doing afurnace  replacement.   Friday I finished it and on the way home, jeep jeep broke down.  I as the ole saying goes, had to walk 10 miles home uphill in the rain .  I been sleeping a lot since then.  I'm too old for this stuff.   Share a pipe ?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

On an up note, I moved 4 blueberry to flower for sexing.


----------



## Keef

Go Nick !-- If U get more than one girl clone them all until U find out what they do !-- There's  also some blackberry in those genes !-- U could end up with different smells and taste !-- Might as well just clean your seed starting stuff up and get ready to start some more !-- Cause U ain't gonna be able to help yourself !
10 miles up hill in the rain !-- We too old to being doing that !-- Need to put U a mini bike or something in the back of that jeep !--I don't do bicycles !-- U still recovering ?


----------



## St_Nick

Nah,  I'm fixing the jeep.   Still heavily medicated though.


----------



## St_Nick

Man do I grow some good meds.  &#128522;


----------



## Keef

Got to stay medicated !-- I just keep sticking  stuff in that bloom box and they just keeping coming out after a couple months !-- We got enough for us  but I want more !-- That Nurse Larry I got has changed it's  smell and it's pleasant but I can't identify it !- I can't wait to get some in the pipe !-- I'm partial to my B.B. !--So we'll see !


----------



## Keef

Nick it took awhile for us to get independent and I hope we can stay there and looks like we will !-- D.D ask
 me regularly now when she picks up my pipe -- Is this hash ? -- Used to never hear that around here !-- Know what's  in it right now ? --- Hash !--- I get high for a living !-- This is not for amateurs !-- I feel like one of those wobble head dash dolls !-- It does this to me and I have a slight tolerance -- What is this gonna do to people around here that never had anything but brickweed ?-- I know I had my Cuz over from Colorado who is a casual smoker !-- All he could do was smile and say Dam !--That's  nice! -- He tried to talk more later but that ability had been taken from him !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef just made me a bacon sandwich!  Guess it's not so bad being awake!  Look out canna caps! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474859211479.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

hi guys,

DD you made me laugh at your posts thank you. So.. our son came and put our new tower in.. He had backed up our old one to the new one..blah blah so it wasn't too bad starting out.. well, I turned it off last night.   we couldn't get it on this morning!  I couldn't find the on button..there wasn't one... Bud, my brilliant husband couldn't find it either, but me being the computer savvy one, lol, i asked my phone where the button was.. it didn't know either... so bud is looking it up on his lap top and and the paper that came with it... and no he couldn't find it either.. I was laughing so hard, as we were like old people in a sitcom, bud said, no it isn't that we are old, just stupid... I thought we were pretty smart if you add us together,,, Anyway, it is a flat button on top..it isn't a button at all, it recesses when you push it... and so yeah, we be kinda dumb... but it was good to laugh.

Harvested from 9 am to 9 pm yesterday... I am stupid tired... Did a tiny nurse larry and it was the favorite to harvest, very sticky and beautiful frost on the leaves, and smelled of fresh perfume, not like pot at all, just a lovely light floral like none other.. I love that smell, it is a girl smell... don't get me wrong, i love skunk and earthy too, but man, this plant is my fave.


----------



## Keef

At least U didn't have to try to keep Mr. RB from shooting it !-- We need to do the same thing !-- I acted like replacing the tower was my idea !-- 

Hey Rose -- I don't know how long it got to go but is Nurse Larry post to look like this ? (1st pic )

2nd pic is the mighty BPU-X-B.B.  --2 weeks behind the Nurse !-- It will be a show down on who gets frostier ! 

View attachment 20161023_170723.jpg


View attachment 20161023_170755.jpg


----------



## Keef

D.D. off to work !-- Tom Petty on the tube Live somewhere --some when !-- It didn't have to be this way !--but - If ya'll insist !-- I'll get my drum out and see if I can shake another bowl of keif loose !-- While I empty the pipe !- Me and Tom Petty fixing to get high ! -- I don't always smoke hash but when I do ? -- I just love the hell out of it !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, she looks beautiful... that is your best yet? gorgeous!   I hope you like her smoke like we do.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- Did U know this stuff right here smokes just like hash ? -- It's  time to kick the shoes off and get serious about this getting high thing !--Rose I only plenty clones and she like what I do !-- Next cycle --I combine the 2 lines when I put some pollen from my boy Trips  ( Son of the legendary BPU )on the Nurse !-- Someone gonna grow some for me ?--- I told D.D. when she gets up tommorrow afternoon I'm gonna need her to do some wine tasting for me !-- This Blueberry Blast musta been a potent wine to start with !-- 18 hours in the freezer and no more ice !-- but there's  almost 2 -5ths left out of a gallon !-- I'm gonna have to cut it some with the mother wine !-- Looks like wine ? --Tasty too !-- but that is gonna be some sneaky Pete stuff right there !-- People aren't gonna believe me when I say it's sipping liquor !- I best better cut it some !-- 
Anyway !-- Hash going straight to my brain !-- I must need another toke !


----------



## Keef

Sunday night ? -- U do know I don't need any company to get twisted ? -- Those who girls up there look all frosty and stuff but next cycle they go head to head with the frost queen herself! -- Like the Gloman said -- Now I know why they call the Widow White !-- She ain't gonna be happy bout this competition! -- She was 3 years old in August but she still got it !-- What I like best is no matter what happens !--- I win !


----------



## Budlight

Widow has always been one of my favourites Keef  she just has that taste 


 Hope everyone is having a  excellent Sunday


----------



## Keef

What up Bud !-- Widow was the first time I bought seed !-- She been good to me ! -- I'm kinda favoring the B.B. on taste these days put I'll put them side by side and see ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef that B.B and B.B  crosses look awesome sound pretty awesome too I've never seen anything that I actually truly smelt like blueberries


----------



## Kraven

Night all


----------



## Keef

Good night Kraven !
Bud this was new to me too !-- I smoked lots of weed in my life but most of it came from across the border ! -- No choices !-- U want some or not !-- After I got a taste of the Widow I started to study weed !-- I had grown from seed I save off and on over the years !-- I didn't know how much I didn't know till I started learning !-- This plant is amazing !-- It produces a whole range of terepene combinations like coffee and wine !-- I have another called Purple Haze -- Different than the one listed at seedfinders.com !-- This has Blueberry Lemonade smells and flavors !-- A prize !


----------



## Keef

Speaking of lemonade !-- I got to go out tommorrow and do this seed thing !-- When D.D. wakes up tommorrow and  finds some hard lemonade fermenting back there  let's all get our story straight ! -- It's  all Kraven's fault ! -- Plus I'm brain damaged !-- I shoulda be supervised closer and this would never have happened !--  Not my fault !


----------



## Budlight

I agree with you Keef after meeting you guys I have learned I didn't know a damn thing about nothing 

sweet  I can't wait to get those  started  definitely excited   Hope you don't mind me asking but who is the breeder of your window


----------



## Keef

Bud I got them out of Amsterdam but I don't remember from where !-- U got plenty BPU-X-B.B. seed coming along with Hippie's  Dawg like I send everyone -- I crossed the B.B. on Bubblicious! -- Bubblicious in my opinion has a possible terepene combinations that could come out !-- Hitting it with that B.B. with it's Blackberry and Blueberry bloodlines might help sort it out some !-- With the B.B. and the Bubblicious -- I would start more seed than U need !-- Object would be to have several examples to choose from instead of taking the first one that shows up !-- These Skunky seed ? -- Ya'll on your own !-- Don't know what else is in there but no doubt there will be something impressive somewhere in there !-- Be up to U to tease it out !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  you have my mouth watering  and I will definitely take your advice and start probably four or five of each just so I can pick out my favourites  and thank you again man


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Keef nice and frosty, looks like it is ready for harvest.  I can't wait to clone, I'm looking forward to it.  Got a Hippie, Black Berry, Aurora I, 3 BuB X BB, and 2 unknowns.  I'm waiting to sex.  Reading up on cloning.  And, I might have some ? for you peep's.  I to love my hush.  Fell in love with it back in the late 60's and 70's.  

Rose, good luck with your window 10.  Let me know if you like it.  You got your harvest done that is great.  I got one more to harvest and I am sure lucky to have them.  Hay, Rose what does the cold weather do to a plant outside?  Yesterday morning it was in the 40's.  Still waiting for it to amber.  I'm learning so much from my mistakes and from all of you.  And, I've had my share.  Just love growing.  Three more day's and I will be tasting the Aurora.  And, I will be doing it on line, so, I can smoke with you guys.  6:26 am here.  Could not sleep worth s*** late night.  Got to start this day.  Just wish it was 4:20.


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, cold here this am, on the ride in i went through a few patches of frost. the goal of the week is to find the gremlin in the car and fix it. it runs, but it will break down at any time, so i am afraid to drive it. dang car made me walk 5 miles home one night, no moon and out in the country. i'd rather walk alone in the pitch black in the country than down a city street at night. 
i have not seen grower13 in a bit, anyone heard from him?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I slept in !-- Give me a minute to catch up !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning folks,

Ness, the plants can take the 40's with no problem.. We have a tarp over out blue dream because of the rain but I believe marijuana can take a light frost... not a hard freeze, but one or two nights in the 30's i think they would not grow until it warms up in the daytime, but they won't die.  So far so good on the windows 10... I miss my mail service though and need to take time to figure that out. 

 I am happy for your taste in three days of your Aurora... I hope I am on when you taste it... fun stuff. Happy for you ness.

budlight, when you find out you no nothing, that is when the learning begins... you got this.

YD, I think G13 will be back. I hope so.. He needed a time out I think, politics is making us nuts.  He is a good guy just passionate about his leanings.

Umbra, how is the job going?

Keef, i am pretty tickled you have such a nice Nurse Larry.


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- 
Hey Dog good luck with the car !-- I wish one of the car companies would produce a simple car without computers and stuff like that 64 Chevy truck !-- I drove that truck into the ground !-- Everything on the engine was easy to get to ! --I think there would be a market for something like that !-- I have driven some true clunkers !-- My buddy in high school had one and the shifter on the column didn't have a pin to keep it in !--He'd shift gears and lay the shifter on the seat till he needed to change gears !-- He take a sharp turn --Shifter slide off the seat and he have to stop and find his Shifter under the seat before he could go again !-- Never loose the Shifter!


----------



## Budlight

I said that for years Keef if they would come out with an 80 Chevy with fancier interior that thing would out sell any truck on the market people love them because they didn't have to be a mechanic to do a simple oil change or change the spark plugs and stuff like that


----------



## Keef

It was a simpler time Bud !--- In the 70s I used to hang with a guy that bought crates of surplus "Gun Parts"--- We sit around the crate getting high and putting together M-16 -- 1911 service pistol and the odd machine gun parts !-- My man made some good money until they realized what people were doing with those crates and started destroying surplus "Gun Parts" !-- It was around one of those crates that I was introduced to Thai Stick !-- I was not ready for weed like that !--In the army the make U learn to assemble a rifle blind folded !-- They never train U to put them together when U twisted up like that !-- We were putting guns together and after that joint one guy was taking guns apart and putting the pieces back in the crate !
Good Times !


----------



## umbra

Rose, job is going well.


----------



## Budlight

That's awesome Keef I have to agree though it times have definitely changed 

Umbra  that's awesome that your job is working out good umbra  hopefully the stress level in your world has dropped


----------



## yarddog

keef, i will not buy a new car. i would rather spend half the money and rebuild what i have. i am going to restore a civic hatchback for my wife next year. i think i can get it restored completely for 6 grand.   so that means i will have a 1998 civic that is essentially brand new. and i can still work on it without needing factory software


----------



## Keef

Dog we drive a 2005-2006 (?) Nissan we bought new - Never had to do anything to it but change fluids and stuff !--Insurance cover my little fender bender repair !- She good !-- Paid it off long time ago !-- We talking about a second car but I learned when I brought my old rusted hoopty truck over from the swamp !--Salt air melted that rusty thing !-- So I want something with no rust !-- When they dragged that old 4 wheel drive truck it left skid marks because the wheels rusted  locked to the brake caliper !-- That truck used to be able to jump and stuff !-- 
I gotta get busy !--I went and got some padded shipping envelopes !-- I gotta print up some labels to these fake addresses ya'll use and they outta here !-- Did the best I could hope --everyone finds a keeper or 2 !


----------



## yarddog

worst thing you can ever do to a vehicle is let it sit.  just like us, if a person sites around all the time they age faster. but that salt air is no joke. i bought a 78 chevy truck that tybee island owned. named that truck Ole Rusty


----------



## Budlight

Keef  i'm so excited to get those babies popping


----------



## Keef

I'm on it Bud !-- 
Ya'll some wild people up in here !-- Getting the labels ready and decided to just out somebody !-- Barney Fife ?-- I'm sure that's your real name !-- U know who U are !-- Nice choice !-- I hope they don't ever trace the seed shipments back to me !-- The return addy ? -- That's not me or my address !-- Once I drop them off I got no more connection to them !-- Got thru everytime so far !
Wood Hippy -- I got U some when U ready ! O.K. one more toke maybe 2 then back to it !-- Get this errand done !


----------



## Kraven

I hid out on tybee island while going to ground in the mid 90's, it was the first place i ever tried shrooms....good times, being off the grid was like the war and it just felt right at the time.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- Off the grid means different stuff to different people !-- I learned in the aftermath of Katrina what I can do with very little to work with !-- Generator went out before the storm ended !-- Never trust a generator !-- Anyway !-- Off the grid to me means I got a Deep cycle marine battery or 2 -- a solar panel or 2 -- Maybe a car alternator and a DC/AC inverter !-- I'll have some power !-- Growing up at our hunting and fishing camps we always ran DC bulbs off a car battery !-- We had lights !-- Full size Propane stove with a tank of gas for it !-- We also always had running water !-- Gravity fed from elevated  55 gallon drums !-- and a Sink ! -- I know how to go to ground !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,Kraven, Rose,  Ydog, Bud, Ness  and anyone I missed, G'day!   Ness,  I'm in the mountains and it has been in the hi 3o's lo 40's.   I pulled mine when the leaves started wilting.   We went from 70's at nite to the 3o's and it stopped all the growth.   Good luck.


----------



## Keef

Seeds Away !-- Outta my hands now !-- Let me know when they get there !--


----------



## St_Nick

In my mind off the grid meant lost to the world.   That's why I lived in a fifth wheel for 5 years.   Used to move every month or so.  I was growing in a closet with fluorescent lights back then.


----------



## Keef

That works too Nick !-- Off the grid don't mean U clothed in animals rubbing sticks together to make fire !
We grow weed and my daddy said money don't grow on trees but  he was wrong !--- 
Another thing I had a blackout from my head injury today and when I came to someone had started 3 gallons of Pear wine !-- Can't remember a dam thing !-- Ain't that something ?


----------



## Keef

Nick -- We didn't talk about it but U might want to watch the mail later this week !---Cane too !--


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> That's awesome Keef I have to agree though it times have definitely changed
> 
> Umbra  that's awesome that your job is working out good umbra  hopefully the stress level in your world has dropped



Thanks Bud. I used to be a lot more stressed than I am now, if you can image that. Seriously heavy stress in my marriage. Then raising 2 boys who got in a lot of trouble. The list goes on and on. I had too many things all at the same time. Even a friend who betrayed me, and stabbed me in the back. But most of that stuff is sorted. I need to work. It's not just about money, its about who I am. I have never made a living from growing cannabis. Life's little bumps put me in that situation where I needed to make money from my growing. I am in a state that does allow for a legal business to do so. It was just that my scaling up to commercial level growing, and the quality required here in california, have been more than I expected. Without having to focus on making money from growing allows me to continue dialing in the grow. And that is what I really want to focus on.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- I noticed a calming about since U returned to work !-- Whatever works for U !--- I was lucky that D.D. was a nurse !-- If she couldn't pay the bills I would be hustling !--- I'm not allowed to arrange shipments from the west coast to --Let's say --weed needy areas !-- I got a grow now so I guess it's  best I stay clean except for that !-- Prohibition ends those skills as an "Expeditor" could come in handy !-- They got plenty this over there and the people over here want what they got !-- They need an someone who can make it happen !-- It is just a social responsibility the way I see it !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Golden Ticket ? --Tell me more !


----------



## umbra

I may have a handle on the problem with my grow. I use a hanna ph pen. I haven't been calibrating every month like you should. I did it for the first 3 or 4 months and it was always really close. So I stopped doing it. I tried calibrating it and I couldn't get it to work. My last grow was done with this ph pen. I took it to hydro dealer and he couldn't calibrate it, and then he noticed a hairline fracture in the glass bulb. I bought a new pen and calibrated it before I left the store. Something this simple could have caused the problem.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC 
Home from the Chip Factory, And working on a Buzz. And playing on the Radio. 
Think I need to work on the Buzz some more. See ya in a bit.


----------



## Keef

I heard that Umbra !-- D.D. bought me (her) a Milwaukee pH machine reads -- .00 !--( cost about $100 worth every penny )--- I will never use those cheap yellow ones again ! -- When I was out today I was looking for one of those punch concentrates to ferment !-- Delaware Punch --Hawaiian Punch do a little brewing experiment !-- Didn't find either -- Found some Strawberry Watermelon Punch concentrate though !-- Somehow it got into a primary fermenter with water and sugar !-- Looks like there's  some yeast in it too !--


----------



## Keef

Evening WH !-- Time to get right ? -- How's the little plants ? --


----------



## WoodHippy

The little plant. Lost 2. Still have 8 more to pop. And one just lifting out of the rockwool.
First time using the rockwool. Everyone is under a Dome.
My Rosemary plant is loving the light in there. And I am cloning 2 of my Fav. Heirloom Tomato's.  They are at the spa so to say. Will have to go sooner or later.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I started using these seed starting blocks made of some kind of bio foam or something !-- After I start seed I need to move them to aero !-- These are working well !-- When the sprout is still small I tear away the easy crumble foam and put them in one of my aero baskets and collars like this !-- I tried just dropping the cubes into an aero basket but they stayed water logged and the plants died !-- By taking it off they do this (2nd pic)! 

View attachment 20161024_175840.jpg


View attachment 20161024_175930_001.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

I see a lot of roots for a very small plant. Aero does have it merits. I see. 
umbra I have been looking at a hanna ec/tds  meter. The Mrs.WH wants the tds I have to check her Zero water filter. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- Did U see that pic of my RO system ? -- Like distilled but on tap !-- Easy install !
Pic of my devices --That yellow pH meter is a lying bastid !-- I got 2 -3 --All tell a different lie !-- calibrate them today tommorrow they lie !-- That Milwaukee --She don't lie !-- My favorite pH ? -- 5.86 !-- Don't really use that ppm pen anymore ! 

View attachment 20161024_185725.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, I'm alive!  That baby worked me this weekend!  It's all good now--  toking on some blueberries & sipping some blueberry wine.  High by the beach........


----------



## DirtyDiana

Why, yes, I'll have another......... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476626969356.jpg


----------



## Keef

The wine works according to the official taster / mixologist !--- The Apple Jack is popping WOW !-- It's like vanilla extract except a sweet apple extract  !-- Burns too !--Make a great cooking liquor! - I got a plan for that stuff !-- 
The Blueberry wine concentrate I'm calling Blueberry Blast is da bomb !-- A little tinkering and we ended up with a working formula !-- U can't buy something like this !-- 
Got to make me some more apple pie wine since she took my Apple Jack  for "Cooking" - We'll see what gets baked ?-- Pork chops in stewed apples do sound tasty !


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- Aero bloom box --Top -- Bottom 
U ever want aero I can help !-- I'm still not good yet but I'm working on it ! 

View attachment 20161024_191553.jpg


View attachment 20161024_191508.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's what the beneficials are all about-- big roots equals big buds!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef making me some hash.  Cool!  Now let's see if my lungs will alow it!  Just wanna get high by the beach..... .


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I may have a handle on the problem with my grow. I use a hanna ph pen. I haven't been calibrating every month like you should. I did it for the first 3 or 4 months and it was always really close. So I stopped doing it. I tried calibrating it and I couldn't get it to work. My last grow was done with this ph pen. I took it to hydro dealer and he couldn't calibrate it, and then he noticed a hairline fracture in the glass bulb. I bought a new pen and calibrated it before I left the store. Something this simple could have caused the problem.



Umbra  I just went through the exact same thing with the exact same pen where is yours red and black  I guess you can replace the electrode part for like 50 bucks  but I'm with you I'm probably just gonna buy a new one I'm using my trimeter for an hour as a back up but it's a pain in the ***


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow, look at all you guys! I'm usually the only one here due to the hours I keep. Hello all!  I haven't made it off the sofa since I got up;  I really have to trust that Keef is taking care of my girls when I work cause I just couldn't do it all!


----------



## Keef

Hash do that to her !-- Sh** don't 'fect me none ! - Well maybe a little !

Bud --- Don't U let that Skunky stuff get up on that BPU-X-B.B. Cuz !-- She ain't like that !


----------



## Budlight

Good evening DD good evening Keef good evening everyone

 I am just as excited about The bpu  x bb  every time I think about it it makes my mouth water and I haven't even tried it yet


----------



## Keef

There's some Strawberry Rhino I hope germ for U I think there's  also a single feminized seed in one bottle !-- Take care of her ! - Plenty stuff to play with ! Some may germ better than others but they should keep U busy over the winter ! --See if we can slide these seed under that invisible border ? -- I'm betting we can !


----------



## Keef

This is proof I need  to be supervised closer !-- 

View attachment 20161024_222517.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I can't wait it's going to be like Christmas   Your wine sounds like it's going to be pretty damn tasty


----------



## Keef

Yup Bud !-- I don't drink anymore but I have to taste it before I turn the wild woman loose on it !-- Turns out that about 1 part wine to 2 parts of my wine concentrate makes a tasty fruit "brandy" for lack of another word !-- I got to make another batch apple pie wine to cut that concentrate with  !-- The primary fermenter in the middle with the white looking stuff ? -- 3 --32 oz cans of pears in heavy syrup --Put them in the blender -added them and  3 cups of sugar into a 3 gallon water bottle add a pack of yeast !---That water bottle on the end with pink liquid in it -- Strawberry -Watermelon Punch concentrate -water -sugar and yeast !- Done for a couple weeks then filter out fruit  !-- After that it is just siphoning off the wine from the sediment into a fresh bottle once in awhile !-- After about a month I can put a gallon in the freezer to make a wine concentrate !- Then 2 parts concentrate to 1 part mother wine !-- Then kill the yeast !-- balances out nicely -- but it is not wine anymore !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I'll bet the one made with pears is going to be amazing


----------



## Keef

Gonna take a while to clear it up but I know how !-- but Yeah I think the pear will be da bomb too !-- I clear it up and reduce a gallon down to about 750 mils it makes that fruit pop and the alcohol be sneaking up on U !-- I'm calling it a night !-- See what kinda trouble I can get in tommorrow!


----------



## yarddog

While checking the grow last night I noticed some in bloom are getting some colour.  Under side of the leaves are turning purple along with some of the bud. Those nighttime temps in the 50's-60's I think.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I got a mind fog this morning ! --
Yo Dog -- It's gonna be real pretty I bet !-- Let me know when your package arrives !-- Hope U find a keeper !


----------



## Keef

We had winter last night --hit 63 !-- Back up to mid 80s  later !
Those seed I sent out -- U guys might be able to have better germ rate if you'll "scarify" those seed !-- Several ways to do it -- I use a toilet paper tube -- cut a piece of fine sandpaper to line the inside of the tube with grit showing inside the tube !-- I got these pill bottle caps that cover both ends of the tube -- Put the seed inside and roll them around for awhile !-- It scratches off some of the wax and stuff on the seed allowing water to soak in easier and the seed she'll to split easier so the sprout can open the shell easier !
There's other ways and some even soak seed in a peroxide solution but I don't remember the strength and stuff !-- I've never done it ! -- Use your best seed starting technique on these seed !-- The BPU-X-B.B.  they ain't like that !-- They only a few months old !-- Look at them funny and they sprout !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hopefully everyone is off to a great start Keef I will take your advice on scuffing those seeds


----------



## Keef

I sent out plenty of those BPU-X-B.B. seed for ya'll to play with cause I want ya'll to help me find something -- BPU-X-B.B  = ( Black Berry Kush -- Purple Citral -- Uzbekistan hashplant) --- x--- Blueberry Blast =  Super Silver Haze -x- Blueberry )--- Anyway there's  all sorts of possibilities in those genetics !-- Somewhere in those seed should be a frosty purple blackberry !-- A frosty purple blueberry would be a prize too ! -- So U don't get one girl and quit !-- The girls gonna have differences !-- I don't remember where they went but They's some  GDP- x- BPU on the way !-- She gonna be beautiful in bloom !-- No doubt about the potency !


----------



## umbra

Just passed the 3 week mark and I am awe struck. In the past 5 days, the bud size has grown 4x easily. I personally have never seen buds grow like this. Back East, I was never concerned about yield. I did an organic soil grow with tons of microbes. It wasn't just a way to grow cannabis, it was a mindset.
You can tell through out the grow, how the plants look and how healthy they are as an indication of the final bud formation. The internodal spacing and how they start to stack and then begin to fill in. I was never able to do this with the organic setup. Without a doubt, the de bulbs make that much of a difference. The CO2 and biowave only feed the insane growth and flowering levels. All I can say is, OMG!


----------



## yarddog

keef, i'll start mining for a couple keepers as soon as santa drops them off.    
wow umbra, its the small things that throw the biggest stick in the spokes.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra I am so happy to hear that everything is working out for you I can't wait to see your final pictures should be mind blowing by the sounds of things


----------



## umbra

Hey Dog, sometimes it is. This tahoe is a pretty squat plant with gigantic leaves. I trimmed it to get 8 colas per plant. They will end up about 18" each. Density is there already. They are CO2 guzzlers for sure. Tank of propane every 7 days.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I sent out plenty of those BPU-X-B.B. seed for ya'll to play with cause I want ya'll to help me find something -- BPU-X-B.B  = ( Black Berry Kush -- Purple Citral -- Uzbekistan hashplant) --- x--- Blueberry Blast =  Super Silver Haze -x- Blueberry )--- Anyway there's  all sorts of possibilities in those genetics !-- Somewhere in those seed should be a frosty purple blackberry !-- A frosty purple blueberry would be a prize too ! -- So U don't get one girl and quit !-- The girls gonna have differences !-- I don't remember where they went but They's some  GDP- x- BPU on the way !-- She gonna be beautiful in bloom !-- No doubt about the potency !



 It's driving me crazy waiting for these things and I know I have at least another week to go


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra I am so happy to hear that everything is working out for you I can't wait to see your final pictures should be mind blowing by the sounds of things



Far from the finish Bud. Lots of things can go wrong between now and harvest, but I'm happy. No I'm very happy. :farm::banana::icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true when those root bugs ( spit-spit) moved in first indication was deficiencies showing up in the leaves !- So U add more or less of that then it just gets worse !-- A plant showing serial different things at the same time !-- I got this bald spot where I pulled it out  in frustration !-- Then D.D. discovered the slimy bastids  but by then the damage was done !-- Cut the tops off some so I wouldn't loose the strain and tossed everything !--Basically had to start over !-- Got Beneficial nematodes that are not like a spray where if U miss some they repopulate !-- Todes will actively hunt them down and eat them alive !-- Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling to know that !-- So no bugs allowed !
I feel like now that I'm to the point I can protect my plants I can begin to work on quality and quantity !-- This ain't a bad place to start !-- B.B. got me rocking this morning !


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  I have high confidence in you my friend I'm positive this one is going to be mind blowing I can feel it


----------



## Keef

Umbra can rock it Bud ! -- He just went thru one of those confidence slumps !-- He's coming out of it even stronger !-- He got this thing called the Oregon Lemon --Potent sweet lemon  flavored weed !-- Several varieties U can't even buy !-- He recently aquired something called -- Golden Ticket clone and he won't even tell me anything about it ! --He got it going on !


----------



## Keef

I forgot abut that other thing Umbra got !-- He bought the last pack of seed then told me about it !-- What was it Umbra ? - Glazed Cherries ?


----------



## Budlight

I have to agree with you Keef he has definitely got it going on  I hope to follow in your guys his footsteps but here in  Alberta   there is zero education and not very good genetics at all  pretty much everything I know I've learned from  everyone on here  I greatly appreciate everyone everyone on here  has taught me a lot in different ways


----------



## Budlight

Well I guess I should get outside and start building my rooms they're not going to build themselves  any  tips on building a grow room  in your garage


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F.C..  I'm not moving much today.  Me'n  the pup hanging by the fire. 

:48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I forgot abut that other thing Umbra got !-- He bought the last pack of seed then told me about it !-- What was it Umbra ? - Glazed Cherries ?


glazed black cherry from Kief Sweat Genetics


----------



## umbra

Oh the golden ticket has the same dad as the oregon lemon....face off og, from Archive genetics.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra what are your thoughts on the headband  I have a headband raspberry kush cross I'm hoping that turns out to be something good


----------



## Keef

Full garage Bud ? -- That's  what Umbra do !-- Cane built a nice grow cabinet against on Wall! -- Check out his journal !-How far U will to go ?- Things can get expensive real fast ! -- U gonna grow there year round ? -- 
Dirt ?-- soil less ? --hydro ? --DWC ?-- What kind of lights ? -- What kind of nutes ? -Air exchange ? -- temp and humidity  control ? -- These are some things to think about ! -- Year round will require a different set up !-- Veg and bloom running at the same time !-- How's  your cloning skills ?


----------



## Budlight

I'm splitting the garage and half still need room to keep my tools welders Bike etc. 

I'm growing year-round

 I'm going to be running DWC 

 Lights are going to be 2 1000 in veg 4 1000  in the bloom  room 1 400 for the babies  all lights will be in a sealed shade 

 Nutrients I am running General hydroponics 

 And two big *** charcoal scrubbers  

 That's where I'm at so far  everything else I will collect as I build


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gonna take more than Starbucks to get me moving today! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477255406510.jpg


----------



## umbra

and I bet the coffee tastes better


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra what are your thoughts on the headband  I have a headband raspberry kush cross I'm hoping that turns out to be something good


I have Loompa's headband and I'm growing it from seed now.


----------



## Keef

Lawdy !--- I been doing da devils work !-- U see that stuff right there !-- That stuff will make U eat sh** and howl at the moon !-- And like it !-- Tasty and potent !-- Those bottles don't mean it's  packaged for black market sale !-- That would be against da law ! 

View attachment 20161025_140823.jpg


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- Want a drank ?---When was U gonna tell us about your headband ? -- U holding out on us Cuz ?-- Think they might have any of that Frosted Black Cherry yet ?


----------



## umbra

I haven't popped any of those glazed black cherry yet. I popped 5 headband F2. They are little sprouts so not much to say. Been on an OG craze lately.


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra we gotta get off this hash smoking kick !-- How about  1st. thing tommorrow ?


----------



## yarddog

Budlight said:


> I have to agree with you Keef he has definitely got it going on  I hope to follow in your guys his footsteps but here in  Alberta   there is zero education and not very good genetics at all  pretty much everything I know I've learned from  everyone on here  I greatly appreciate everyone everyone on here  has taught me a lot in different ways


bud, don't think georgia in the southeast is any better.


----------



## Keef

Hey D.D. back there inspecting "Her" grow !-- When did this happen ? -- We got from go play with your Widow thingy --- to --  U better have taken care of my grow while I was at work !-- Went from a proud pot farmer to a helper just like that !-- Go inspect away !-- I'm packing a pipe of keif !-- I hope it is empty by the time she gets back !--


----------



## Keef

Well we got the education here cause we learn from each other !-- Probably about a 1000 years of grow experience up in here !-- The genetics ? -- In Texas we just run over to the weed store and pick up weed -seeds and the like !--No problem !-- No for real I have ordered seed from several different companies online from Europe and the states and they show up as promised !--Shoulda been around when I kilt a whole pack of Williams Wonder from Spain! - Knowing what to order and from ? --We ask each other !-- But getting good genetics ? --I don't understand  the problem ! -- I've seen  different ways of shipping what they call "Stealth Shipping" -- The one I liked best was a set of adoption papers from that country !-- I knew it for what it was and still had trouble finding the seed !-- They was there !


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Evening OFC
Found 2 new babies with the odd one today. 

View attachment untitled13 (Medium).jpg


----------



## umbra

I don't want to give any stealth shipping info away, but once I got a child's drawing addressed to Uncle Umbra with macaroni art glued to a piece of construction paper and the seeds were in the macaroni.


----------



## Keef

They got better ways now ! -- I'm comfortable buying seed online from a reputable seed company !--  Face Off OG ? -- That's  that eye watering lemon -right ?-- There's  also a Florida Lemon probably using it for the dad !

Work'm Hippy !-- Little plants grow into big plants !-- U O.K. on seed for now ?--- I put U some aside when I split them up !-- U think U can rock this BPU-X-B.B. ?-- I got U plenty them ---Hippie's Dawg and BPU -x- Bubblicious --Some other stuff I don't remember !


----------



## Budlight

I had one person put them inside corrugated plastic and then put Kleenex in each and so they wouldn't fall out and glued it inside a birthday card


----------



## Budlight

Don't hold me to it but I'm pretty sure in Canada we don't have to worry  about stealth too much i'm pretty sure we don't have any law against buying them  I think it's just whether the customs person wants to be a **** or not


----------



## Keef

I'll tell U about Umbra's sheath seed  shipping system ?--  We use the same patented top secret shipping method !-- Put the seed containers in a bag put the bag in a shipping envelopes or box and send it out !-- I told the guy at the post office I was sending my peeps some heirloom vegetable seed !--While he process the 6 or 8 padded envelopes we discussed the need for more organic heirloom tomato - pepper and squash varieties !-- I asked him if he thought they would make it O.K. and he messed around with one for a while and said he didn't see a problem !-- I promised to drop some of those tiger stripe heirloom tomato seed off to him next time !-- Is there such a thing as a "Tiger Stripe " heirloom tomato variety?  -- Sounded good to me !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef for now I am good. I am going to pick up some part for a cloner. And master that.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  umbra I am happy for you in your grow sounds like fun.  

Going to try sending pictures.


----------



## umbra

So after not working a regular 9 to 5 job for more than a year, what's the first thing I do when I get paid from my new job? I called up NCH and asked if I could get a zip of gg#4, lol.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I had one person put them inside corrugated plastic and then put Kleenex in each and so they wouldn't fall out and glued it inside a birthday card


I had a similar method from TCVG. His 1st and 2nd packages were like that.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Watch out !-- Green Santa on da way !
Cool Hippy !-- An aerocloner put me where I am now !-- More water means lower temps and it gets hot here !--I ran that aero cloner on 24/7 and it heated the water up and I got white slime so the cuts died !-- Cut it back to 15 on/15off and filled it as high as I could and it worked for me !-- At the time my thought was --If there was nutes in that water I could just grow that way !-- Wasn't easy but That's  still how I grow now !-- Drilled 2 inch holes with a doorknob hole saw in the lid of these big 35 gallon black and yellow heavy duty totes with a checkerboard pattern on top !-- Like they laid it out for drilling !--I use a silicone on the inside of the lid like a gasket to prevent leaking !-- glue one of the pumps with filter I use to a ceramic tile to stabilize it -- A square figure 8 spray manifold that I put a plastic micro sprayers in every 3-4 inches !- A Tee in the middle of the figure 8 fits onto the top of the pump !--Done !-- Some of my boxes have been used for about 2 years now !


----------



## ness

I made a mistake with this group of seedlings.  I put them in the bath tub down low.  Found out that they were not getting enough air.  So, I put blocks under them, so, they were higher up.  Works better.  This one is a Black Berry at about 5 weeks.

View attachment 100_0311.jpg


----------



## Keef

Go Umbra !-- I got my first Master Kush moved to bloom today !--- D.D. trimming a couple little Bubblicious! -- Made just enough room to squeeze that MK in there !-- I got this Feminized Master Kush outta Amsterdam !--That ain't nothing though --  Umbra got the Sug Knight clone only cut of Master Kush ! Something else U don't run down to the weed store and get some !-- Know what I mean Verne !


----------



## Keef

Ness put that into a bigger container girlfriend !


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0314.JPG


----------



## ness

Got you Keef, will do.


----------



## ness

This picture is the AI outside.

View attachment 100_0335.JPG


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0338.JPG


----------



## ness

I no those picture of my grow isn't the greatest.  But, I know they will smoke when they are ready.  I'm with umbra happy to be growing.  

Well, got to go to work to put mj in bigger pots, thank you keef.


----------



## Keef

Go Ness !---and here I thought U only had 2 plants !


----------



## umbra

ness very nice. good job


----------



## Keef

Potato Soup for supper !-- What cha think ? -- potatos --carrots --onion-- cream --cheese !-- If it's  wrong I don't want to be right !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. been cleaning out fan leaves and cleaning up bloom after taking those little Bubblicious !-- Just wait till I can flip those 6 boxes I got back there at the same time !

She mangled my bloom ! 

View attachment 20161025_182501.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra we gotta get off this hash smoking kick !-- How about  1st. thing tommorrow ?


When I moved to California 2 years ago, I bought a lb of chem 91 and 1/4 lb of black hash for head stash. I still have about a zip of chem 91 and 1/2 zip of hash. I think I did pretty good.


----------



## Keef

Better than I would have done Umbra ! -- 1st thing tomorrow !-- For now I'm smoking! -- I really gotta get a press and one dem hash shakers !
She was trimming I was shaking !
Ain't the cleanest but it'll get U there ! 

View attachment 20161025_183510.jpg


----------



## umbra

My 1st harvest out here was last December. This is my 5th grow, so 5 harvests in a year is what we did. I can do better than that when I have the clones already waiting and ready to flip. I think I can do 6 harvests a year. Something to work on.


----------



## Keef

Umbra 60 day minus finisher ? -- It can be done !-- I just not ready to face a harvest little smaller yours all at one time !-We'll have to see if I can make it work but I want a 60 day minus finisher and a 4 part rotation !
Producing a harvest every 2 weeks !--Planning that 20 box grow 4-5 plants per box so veg got to produce about 25 bloom ready plants every 2 weeks !-Veg is the heart of it all but got to have the rooted clones ready to move to veg on time !-Any hold up along the line will jam the rotation !-Looking for the right plant (s)-- Starting to get complicated Umbra !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef love your hash pic. 
Umbra 5 harvest in a year you are a busy man. 
Night All


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Keef love your hash pic.
> Umbra 5 harvest in a year you are a busy man.
> Night All



It's more about staging and planning...and 3 separate spaces, lol.


----------



## Keef

Got the hot tub warming up !--  Nice buzz working !-- I think there was something wrong with the potato soup !-- First bowl tasted fine the second was so -so but the third didn't taste so good anymore !-- It also made my belly swell up !- I hope I don't die !-- It was the hash made me eat too much !-- Hot tub gonna knock me out !-- Lots of stars tonight !


----------



## Keef

What Umbra said !-- No Cannonball off the roof tonight !-- I gave it up for lent !


----------



## Keef

Hot tub isn't up to temp yet !
What Umbra said about planning and having 3 grow areas be true but the planning !--Dam !--- U got 2 be planning 2 months in advance and have an idea about what comes after that !-- After I get one rotation like that working then I expand veg so it can feed a second bloom area !-- Then go to a half room at a time rotation -- Doubling what I have yet start !-- Too much planning !-- I need to get high !-- Never mind !-- I'm there !


----------



## giggy

hey folks thought i would check in. i took sick to a stomach virus saturday morning. saturday evening i was at stomach virus getting two bags of fluid, today is the first day to put anything solid in my stomach. weak as can be still can't get enough water and lost about 12 pounds. hope all are doing well.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I don't want to give any stealth shipping info away, but once I got a child's drawing addressed to Uncle Umbra with macaroni art glued to a piece of construction paper and the seeds were in the macaroni.



That is too funny!  Sounds like they were high when they came up with that one!  But, guess it worked!


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little funny advice....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1474642108313.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone, hope you're all doing well.   :vap-n15614613_33925.  I'm about to get some serious smoke on.  I need to replace the rear brakes on the jeep today,  getting ready for inspection and winter.   Next week is wheels and tires. 

Let's all do a bowl of our best and start the day off with a good buzz!:48:


----------



## yarddog

NESS, nice looking girl you have there. i want to grow outside, at least i think i want to. 
DD. wow thats a good one. i ha to read it twice before i "got" it.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
I'm in Nick !-- brakes is good !-- I have had to down shift my a** off and work that emergency brake !-- Didn't have a drop of brake fluid !--


----------



## Keef

That's better !-- I might live after all !-- Had an emergency yesterday !-- Yeast be liking them some pear !-- I didn't leave enough room for it to foam up !-- Went to check bloom and just happen to catch it before it made a mess !-- Moved the fermenting pear from a 3 gallon jug to a 5 gallon one !-- added more pear and water -- The punch concentrate I tried to ferment got some chemicals cause there is no fermentation going on !-- No problem I pour it out and get me some more fruit !--- Need some more apple pie filling ! -- Still gotta master Peach and Cherry ! -- I gotta go back to the store today see what I can find !-- Hey this pipe was just hash left in the pipe !--


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- Crazy Man works for me too !-- What am I up too ? -- Rocking this buzz !-- Checked the grow !-- No problems !-- Just realized the other day that I have been successful at this genetic doubling more than once but nothing stable yet !-- I do have some treated plants I have my eye on ! -- Just a matter of time ! -- So I'm just growing weed --making liquor and staying tight ! It's  what I do !-- Well I am pretty good at pissing people off too --Without even trying !-- D.D. doing an extra shift tonight so we'll see what kind of trouble I can get into !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep ,,,Dr Keefinstien,still at work,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

It's what I do Hopper !-- The learning to brew is practice for when I lay hands on a culture of that GM yeast the Germans got that make THC instead of alcohol !-- From what I hear U can even grow mushrooms ----      ( edible or medicinal  on a grow medium ) -- Wish I could grow those big portobello mushrooms !-- Those things grill up nice !--


----------



## yarddog

weedhopper, i bookmarked that page. i don't do much on compootors. mostly work related with their software. but i will save it for future. thanks


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a good start


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Go Ness !---and here I thought U only had 2 plants !


 
Keef, I have the two Aurora Indica's.  The big one outside is one plant.  And, I harvest the other one.  But, now, I have 3 unknowns, 1 Hipppie Dawg, 1 Aurora Indica , 2 BUB X BB's and a Black Berry going in the bath room.  Ready to sex soon, I hope.  Thank you for the tip in putting plant in bigger pots.  I did and they look happy.  Got to go to the Dr's today than I can try out the Aurora.  Thanks again Keef and I look forward to Green Santa.


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> ness very nice. good job


 

Thank You, umbra, I sure am trying to get this right.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> NESS, nice looking girl you have there. i want to grow outside, at least i think i want to.
> DD. wow thats a good one. i ha to read it twice before i "got" it.


 

Thank You, yarddog.  There will be no more grow for me outside.  Don't like the pressure of someone fining out.  Mainly the po po.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness --Bud !-- 
Temp dropped to a chilly 70 last night we headed to 85 today !--


----------



## ness

Everyone have a nice High Day.  Got to get ready for that Dr's appointment.  I'll be so happy when that is over with.:clap:


----------



## Rosebud

My gosh a girl harvested all one day and has to go back 5 pages to get caught up.  Ness, happy for your harvest.. that is so good.. yay. I hope it goes ok at the doc. 

Giggy, man,  that is a hard way to lose 12 pounds. How are you feeling now? i hope better. That sounds terrible.

Nice to read all you guys this morning.


----------



## Budlight

One thing I never ever thought to check make sure the soil you were buying has no fertilizers,   Or food in it organic or not because let me tell you it will make you pull out your hair


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> weedhopper, i bookmarked that page. i don't do much on compootors. mostly work related with their software. but i will save it for future. thanks



Kool. Hope to be of some help when needed.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> i want to grow outside, at least i think i want to.




Naa you really dont Dog. Bugs/disease/dirt/weather....all beyond your control. I respect outdoor farmers, and was one for many years...although it was all guerilla swag and not cared for. Just a dose of pesticide a month after they were hung ....50 lb sack of dirt with 5 cuts in it tied up about 12 foot off the ground.... and another dose a month before the chop...hell I only would really ever see them 4-5 times a grow.Now I'm just spoiled to creating my own biosphere...less worry and trouble. DD I almost hacked up a lung....I would be 15 fosure. Well got one more VA apt today, and then it's vape pen and a 1.5 hr ride home. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

YD, i grew outside for 4 years and never had to treat for a bug until this year. It is a lot of fun and it is a plant, and they kinda like it outdoors.  Then there is the harvest, yes you can get a few ounces off a an indoor plant but you can easily get 15 ounces per plant od. And, since you aren't an organic nut you could easily rid your plants of bugs at the first sign...  I didn't have any mold this year, just 70000000000000 thrip. lol  had i been chemical they wouldn't have been as bad... but my medicine has to be clean.'
'
Hows that for disagreeing with ya Kraven, good luck on your va appointment and enjoy your pen on the way home. How does that cbd pen work for you? 

Hi Weedhopper. I miss ya.


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C.  ? -- Whatever it was ---I didn't do it !-- I been hanging with my peeps !-- I didn't know nothing bout nothing U can ask my wife !-- 
Hey Rose must be nice to have the plants in your yard where U can take care of them properly !-- Not so on our southern Guerilla grows !-- We got to go deep !-- My rule was if it was hard for me to get to then it would be hard for someone to just stumble upon on !-- Trails !-- Dead giveaway !-- Everything need for the grow has to come in on your back !--It's hard to not make a path leading right to your grow - Got to be ready because if the Po-Po find it they gonna hunt U like an animal !-- Dogs -- DEA in the air ? -- So growing outside in the south is a younger man's game ! ---  Sport hunting is no fun when U the hunted !


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy Rose. Im still here Mam.


----------



## Keef

Seems I musta had another blackout this morning !-- When I regained my senses -- I found out I got buck wild again !-- The one in the taller water bottle is Peach and the shorter on is Caramel Apple Pie filling !-- I never even heard of caramel apple pie wine !-- What cha think ? 

View attachment 20161026_144633.jpg


----------



## Keef

Member yesterday when I said I wasn't gonna smoke any hash today ? -- I lied !


----------



## Keef

Don't make me light this pipe !-- I'm serious !-- I'll do it ! 

View attachment 20161026_151723.jpg


----------



## Keef

I was just teasing I didn't really hit that pipe a couple times !

Nurse Larry in da house !-- I would smoke me some of that ! 

View attachment 20161026_155020.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Frosty nugs all up in here... love me some nl.


----------



## Keef

It's  early Rose !-- She about to put on some weight !-- Got plenty clones too !-- Next run I might just put some BPU-X-B.B.  pollen on her !-- Just wanted a run to see what she do !-- Both phenos have changed thier scent too !-- I can't identify what this Medicine Women pheno is becoming--( kinda floral but deeper ) or the Larry OG pheno -- It's  taking on an earthy - hint of pine ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
2 new babies and New E-Cig in the mail. One more day and the weekend starts.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? -- I never go anywhere without it !-- I know how to make nicotine e-cig juice but I'm spoiled !--That's  my brand !-- 

View attachment 20161026_164446.jpg


----------



## Keef

What U got to ask yourself is that nicotine juice in that e-cig or hash oil ?-- If it was hash oil would I wear it on a lanyard around my neck in a prohibition state like Texas ? -- Of course !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, yes on the Larry, it was piney, I think. Mine was just a glorious smell this time.. light floral, not pot, yes, i would agree deeper.boops i think i already told you that. 
 I do love that girl.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hash oil I would like. Not sure how it would be in my e cig 
E-cig on the left is my new one on the right is old faithful. My Reo 

View attachment untitled15 (Medium).jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose - If U did I don't remember !-- The Medicine Woman pheno is gonna be the heavier producer and my favorite -but - The Larry pheno got something going on with that smell I'm liking !-- I'm sure glad I cloned them both !- -- My Widow bout to make a run at unseating these Usurpers !-- She gonna show why they call her white !-- B.B. and N.L gonna just waltz in here and just take her crown !--


----------



## Keef

This is how it works in mine Hippy !-- That is an empty hash oil cartridge --Just screws on a battery !-- This one had 73.33 % THC !-- This be one of the reasons Keef got to have one of those $3,500 CO2 hash oil e,tractor !-- Extract it fill the 1/2 mil. cartridges and package ! 

View attachment 20161026_172057.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef I wish I could get  those here


----------



## Keef

Me too Bud !-- It's  only a thousand miles to the nearest place they sell these from where I am !--- Only have to cross several prohibition states to get here !-- Only reliable way I know to get them is to make them !-- For that I need one of those Simply "C" Super Critical Hash oil extractors !-- When CO2 is under the right pressure at the right temperature it acts like a solvent --stripping only the goodies out weed !--Here's  the dilemma about these cartridges !-- I have no way of knowing of course but out on the west coast wholesale weed goes for about $2,500 +/-  a pound !-- These go for about $40 + retail with taxes for a 500mg. Cartridge of hash oil !-- The numbers say bud is more valuable than the oil that can be extracted from it !
This is made from leftover trim !-- I think there will be a change of heart when the peeps in the prohibition states get wind of this !-- I will be hustling all the trim I can lay hands on at the end of prohibition !-- Just a warning !--


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4482.jpg


View attachment DSCF4486.jpg​


----------



## Keef

U named that dog the wrong name Rose !-- Wilson got trouble written all over him !-- That puppy gonna give U hell and U gonna love it !--He hasn't discovered the pleasures of destroying a flower bed yet I see !-- Give him time !


----------



## WoodHippy

Rosebud Do you not have those dreaded Japanize beetles, I fight them on my roses and grapes. Organic is hard outdoor sometimes.


----------



## WoodHippy

And I am high and Love your Pup Pic 2


----------



## Keef

Bud -- U asked about my aero grow boxes -- I don't know how to send a pic in a PM . -- This is it Cuz !- A filter pump ( got to be filtered and these run about $25 each or you'll find out why !-- I glue the pump to a ceramic tile for a stable base -- Except for the caulk gasket to keep it from leaking --the rest U can see !-- Those micro sprayers come with a drill bit !-- Drill the 2 inch holes with a 2 inch doorknob hole saw and drop in baskets and neopreme collars and U ready to go !-- Same interchangable parts on all my boxes ! 

View attachment 20161026_204452.jpg


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Rosebud Do you not have those dreaded Japanize beetles, I fight them on my roses and grapes. Organic is hard outdoor sometimes.



Japanese Beetles were first found in Riverton, NJ.


----------



## Budlight

Keef  if I run 6 or 8 of these how many pumps would I need and would I be able to just use one big Rez   One for veggie and one for bloom  and then the clone box be self-contained couldn't I


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I gave it a lot of thought and my boxes evolved to what they are now !-- I knew I needed a bunch so they had to all be the same !-- The 28 boxes I have planned had to be as simple as possible !-- I use one box one pump spraying straight up through that spray manifold! -- Connecting them all and using a central res was a possibility until I realized if I had a central res and something went wrong I lose it all !-- This way something goes wrong I lose a box not a crop !-- Too complicated for me to tie everything together !-- I move stuff around take boxes out to clean them and stuff !-- Plus a secret for U !-- I don't know about other pumps but I use a 396 gph pump !-- No way in hell U gonna get the water from your boxes back  to the res before that pump pumps it dry ! -- I know these things !


----------



## mrcane

Busy day in the city...crazy ...let's get high my friends..
......:48:......


----------



## Keef

Bud -- This is how I do these 6 boxes !-- Each has it's  own pump assembly and a bubbler or 2 going thru one hole in the lid I use as an access port !-- They all run thru a $10 timer -- 15on/15 off -- The bubblers run 24/7 -- Not so much to aerate the water as in DWC but to move fresh air thru the inside of the box so the exposed roots can breathe !-- Anyway I got these 6 boxes in veg.(a walk in closet ) -- 3 in the Nursery / cloning station ( over the tub) and one in bloom !-- All got thier own pump , bubbler and light !-- 

View attachment 20161026_221652.jpg


----------



## Keef

Looks like sh** right now but little plants become bigger plants !-- Then get all frosty ! -- Hey bugs almost wiped us out !-- I'm still rebuilding the grow !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Keef, yes on the Larry, it was piney, I think. Mine was just a glorious smell this time.. light floral, not pot, yes, i would agree deeper.boops i think i already told you that.
> I do love that girl.



     Rose  my nurse larry also has some kind of floral smell to her. She sure is sweet


----------



## Keef

Cane where ya been ? -- Might want to keep your eye out for Green Santa !-- I heard he coming your way !-- I hope U find something tasty in those seed ! -- I haven't had so much as a toke of Nurse Larry yet but soon !


----------



## mrcane

So far the Nurse Larry is smoking the best... thing's just didn't have time to finish up...but we have clones to work with indoors...


----------



## St_Nick

Hey,  good morning everyone.  I need  advice.   Lemme show ya something.  I'm considering pulling her to protect the rest.


----------



## St_Nick

Oops, I  forgot something. 

View attachment 20161027_085455.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Got a mind fog this morning !-- We be making some peach and apple CO2 in the bloom room this morning! -- They foaming up right on time !- bloom looks O.K. !-- I got some hash left !-- I'm smoking it !-- 
Nick that's  not a spider Web I see is it ?


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> Oops, I  forgot something.



Ouch,,sorry bro.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Got a mind fog this morning !-- We be making some peach and apple CO2 in the bloom room this morning! -- They foaming up right on time !- bloom looks O.K. !-- I got some hash left !-- I'm smoking it !--
> Nick that's  not a spider Web I see is it ?



Unfortunately, yup,  thas the dreaded little spyder mites.   No web yesterday and now there's no plant.   I whacked her to protect the rest.   I have 4 others in there that are 2 weeks out..

They seem to be selective and like the indicas more than my Thai. She was between a 2 of those and they are both fine. 

Here's to being ruthless:    :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks Weedhopper.   I hated to chop her but it is to cold outside and I really want the rest in the garden to do well. :vap_bong__emoticon:

I think she's going to be hash,  or oil  .


----------



## Budlight

That sucks Nick I am sorry to see your new discovery 

 Good morning all hope everyone is off to a good start


----------



## Keef

We use Mighty Wash !-- Nick U got a jewelers loop ? -- Might want to think about predatory mites or even nicotine !-- Simmer a couple cigarettes ( I know U got some ) in a couple cups of water -- Then strain !-- Use as a Foliar spray !--


----------



## St_Nick

Never heard that one before Keef  but considering my lungs,  yeah a nicotine wash might do the trick.   Anyways,  she's hanging out in the drying room now.


----------



## Keef

Bud this is the pump I use !-- That filter keeps the micro sprayers from getting clogged ! 

View attachment 20161027_095421.jpg


----------



## Budlight

That's a  pretty sweet pump Keef  so does it have a removable filter that you can clean or just replace


----------



## WeedHopper

Not sure which would be worse for your lungs,,the nicotine dried into your buds or the bugs,,,lol.


----------



## Keef

Nick -- Nicotine will kill they despicable a**  but in late bloom ? -- I'd be afraid to spray bud !-- U can start using in veg for sure !-- Some people use lady bugs U can buy by the thousands !-- Rose knows about some predatory mites that will hunt them down and eat them alive !-- Next time they show up here and they will I'm ordering some predatory mites !-- but a regular misting with a nicotine spray should keep them under control !-- Some will tell U not to use it !-- U might introduce  mosaic tobacco virus into your grow !-- U boil it which is gonna sterilize it !-- Not a concern !


----------



## Keef

Yes bud -- I have an extra so I lift the lid and pop the dirty one off and put on a clean filter !-- I change filters about once a month !-- We order most of our  stuff from Amazon except the boxes ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yes bud -- I have an extra so I lift the lid and pop the dirty one off and put on a clean filter !-- I change filters about once a month !-- We order most of our  stuff from Amazon except the boxes ! --



 Sweet thanks for the advice Keef I'm I can get the boxes here from Home Depot for cheap and I will do the same I order a lot of stuff off Amazon as well


----------



## Keef

Nick U need some EM-1 too !


----------



## Budlight

Keef what is em-1


----------



## Keef

Good luck to U Bud !-- I'll help if I can !-- Getting a good seal between lid and box is really important !-- There gonna be water spraying all over the place in there with the pump on !-- If a sprayer is pointed just right and U don't have a good seal between the lid and box it will leak out !-- I scuff the inside of the lid and put a bead of silicone all the way around -- When it is still soft but not cured I put it on a box and press it flat !-- Then take gently off and let the silicone finish curing !-- A thin layer of Vaseline or something around the edge of the box will keep the silicone from gluing the lid to the box !-- U got a good seal a filtered pump and enough water to keep the temp from rising--- U good !-- All U need from Home Depot is the boxes --Some ceramic tile ( The ceramic tile won't react with the nute solution ) !-- Some silicone - a caulk gun and extension cords stuff like that !


----------



## Keef

Em1 ! 

View attachment 20161027_103609.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...working in the veg.closet....
I love cloning
Sorry for your loss Bud..hope that the others are fine... 

View attachment 14775841224851781384448.jpg


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Cane ! --Cloning is a disease !-- Why throw a limb out when U trimming up the bottom --When U can root it out  ? -- 

Bud-- This is pretty much my kit !-- 

View attachment 20161027_110146.jpg


----------



## Keef

I have to also add Cal/Mag ( not pictured ) to my RO water -- There is also a bottle of bloom nutes like the grow nutes !--The stuff to the back and right are optional !--  I also have a better pH meter than the yellow pH pen in the pic! -- Box top wasn't big enough !-- Note that magnifying glass and jewelers loop !--Got to look for bugs regularly !


----------



## Keef

Bud notice how that box lid is recessed into the box ?--If U don't use these black boxes with the checker board pattern lid then make sure the lid sinks into the box or you'd have trouble with leaks !


----------



## Keef

Cane it was Nick that lost the plant! -- I'm  not trying to correct an old stoner we all get things confused sometimes !-- When we was all fighting on that political thread -- I thought I was replying to a post by one person when it was really someone else !-- That I respect !-- I would have never said that to them !---I don't know how to fix it !-- Anyway it's  something that bothers me and it was all cause I got stupid high and confused about who I was fighting with !-- If U know who U are !-- Respect to U and yours !
I just had to get that off my mind !--


----------



## mrcane

O...sorry Nick   Keef  thanks for keeping an eye out for me 
        :48:


----------



## Kraven

Whew, long morning gardening. Hope everyone doing well today. Time for a lite lunch and a nap. then this afternoon, need to do some yard work. Peace


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 238947​
> 
> 
> View attachment 238948​


 

Rose, Wilson is so cute, I bet he is a joy.  And, that picture of the Rose is beautiful.  Tried the Aurora Indica out yeaterday and it has a slight hint of sweet Earthy smell, so, relaxing.  Rose what is a boops?  What are you up to?  I got kitchen work.:farm:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  It's Wake and Bake Time.  4:20 up in here.  :bong2:  Have a Good One.


----------



## yarddog

rose, that is a spunky looking puppy.   puppies are so bad, but i love them. my little pit is 5 months old now, she is so active that she can only stay in the house when she is sleeping, but before i go to bed at night she has to go back out for the night. she is so sweet, it hurts her to be fussed at. poor thing is so wild i can only pet her when she is sleepy. she loves to go to the rivers and swim. rock hard muscles, feels like i am petting a quarterback,lol. bad mental image there......


----------



## Keef

Hey what would be a good caption for this pic ? -- 

It's not always good to ask yourself --- What would Keef do ? --

Mexico --That way ?

I think it speaks for it's self !-- Yes !-- I did ! 

View attachment 20161027_133718.jpg


----------



## Keef

87 degrees ---water temp-- 78 degrees !--  Everyone knows it's  against the law to get high at the beach !-- That's  why I just sit in the car !-- miles and miles and miles of wild undeveloped beach !-- Smugglers Paradise !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, you are making me miss the beach.  After moving back to the hills, I do miss the ocean.   It's in the blood.


----------



## Keef

I had to go get gas and swung by on the way home !--- I woulda took a most glorious picture with filters and mood lighting but I smoked the pipe of hash and was lucky to find the right button on my phone !
I came from East Texas before moving to the swamp north of New Orleans -- I'm not used to all these open spaces ---Ain't no place to hide !-- It is nice to get the hot tub up to temp at night and turn it off and listen to the waves in the distance ! -- The bay is on the other side !-- We've talked several times about building a houseboat -- My only requirement was a grow barge to go with it !-- No property taxes !-- Travel the intercoastal waterway from Florida to Mexico and up and down The Mississippi !-- My problem has always been -- Where U get pontoons ? -- U gotta make them !-- Outta what ?-- I'd have to have a catamaran !--And be able to drive the houseboat !-- Make my own power and water !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I said "no" to this paint job!! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475094722815.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, on a more serious note--  good morning OFC!  Time for my wake & bake!  Get high & get busy on some gumbo!


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Unfortunately, yup,  thas the dreaded little spyder mites.   No web yesterday and now there's no plant.   I whacked her to protect the rest.   I have 4 others in there that are 2 weeks out..
> 
> They seem to be selective and like the indicas more than my Thai. She was between a 2 of those and they are both fine.
> 
> Here's to being ruthless:    :48:



If 1 has mites, they all do. I use predator mites. No spray of any kind.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Keef what is em-1


It's a consortium of microbes developed for waste management by a horticultural Professor in Japan. It is the shnizzle. I had a great thread on it but deleted it. I deleted most of my posts and photos here when it became a political site instead of a cannabis site.


----------



## Keef

I wasn't gonna say it Umbra ! -- When D.D. takes her loop to go inspect the plants for bugs it makes me cringe !-- Even when we didn't have them last time U never know and if she finds even one we start treating !-cause if U found one ? --How many more are there ?-- I haven't used the predatory mites yet but next time the borg show up I'm getting some !-- I'm following Umbra and Rose's lead on this one !-- I hate me some spider mites !--(spit !-spit !-- May they all die a slow agonizing death !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey what would be a good caption for this pic ? --
> 
> It's not always good to ask yourself --- What would Keef do ? --
> 
> Mexico --That way ?
> 
> I think it speaks for it's self !-- Yes !-- I did !



 That's no fair I'm really far from the beach and I wish I was on it right now :joint4:


----------



## Keef

Bud after Katrina we had to decide -- Stay in the swamp or move close to the beach ?-- Like D.D. always wanted anyway !-- When we got services back D.D. did some checking and low and behold there was her kind of hospital here ! -- She made some calls and set up an interview !-- So we hopped a plane and came to check it out !- She already had the job it was just a formality !--- We leased a house for a year and went back to the swamp to sell our house !-- A livable home was at a premium from what I could see !-- We loaded up --Moved our stuff over here and with some chemical inspiration we fixed the little thing wrong with the house and repainted the inside !--- Realtor told me I was crazy when I told her what I wanted to list it at !-- Twice what I had paid for it 5 years earlier !--- Maybe I wasn't so crazy after all !-- I come up out the swamp after the worst storm in history with a nice down payment for a beach home !-- Then we waited for something we liked and  could afford came on the market !-- About 2 months before our lease from hell expired ---There it was !-- A buyer in a bind and motivated to sell and little ole me sitting there on a sack of cash !-- 3 bedroom 2 bath  stucco with 6 ft privacy fence back yard -attached garage --1/2 mile from the beach --- $180,000 about 10 years ago !-- Got me one of those distressed vet loans for I think 3.5 % apr. !
I know a storm can wipe me out so I keep good insurance !--


----------



## Keef

I found these anyone know what the hell they are ? 

View attachment 20161027_175734.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Them's bubble bags fer making hash!  Does the hillbilly hippie get a prize?


----------



## Keef

With all the new fangled de-vices they got these days I just thought I'd check and see if anyone still remembered them !-- I been shaking some lately but no ice !-- Works O.K. but lots of work !


----------



## Keef

Two and a half gallon bucket !-- I just shaky-shake the crumbled up trim reach in and stir it up some times !-- I want another pipe I gotta shake it out !-- Maybe a little dirty but she works ! 

View attachment 20161027_184130.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey what would be a good caption for this pic ? --
> 
> It's not always good to ask yourself --- What would Keef do ? --
> 
> Mexico --That way ?
> 
> I think it speaks for it's self !-- Yes !-- I did !



" I just want to get high by the beach "


----------



## Keef

Then when U get high by the beach --U fall in on something like this !-- 

View attachment 20161027_185849.jpg


----------



## Keef

She making Gumbo for tomorrow! -- I figure a fellow might want a bite before then !-- Love my smoker !
Spent $6,000 for a souped up hot tub and another $600 to have it wired up !-- Some people would say I could have bought a car for that !-- But -- Best thing we ever bought !-- Smoker is working --soon someone might say ---Smells like Pecan wood smoke with a hint of cannabis !-- She off into a bottle of froze off blueberry wine and listening to some blues -- Gonna be good gumbo !-- I know how to work this !-- Something to sip on ---a toke or 2 ---with some blues in the background -- It's  genetic --She has to cook Cajun !


----------



## Keef

Hey one step in that 10 step programs says U supposed to acknowledge U have a problem !-- I have a problem !-- It's  an addiction !--Just like growing weed !-- I can't help myself !-- I had a head injury U know ? -- So here's my problem !--- 

Well a pic explains it best !-- 

Party at the beach? 

View attachment 20161027_192937.jpg


----------



## Keef

Le Bons Temps Roule !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whew! 5 hours in the kitchen, but I made a good gumbo & the bread pudding is ready to go in the oven. I'm beat!


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
Gumbo and Wine. Good thing you not talking Etouffee or WH would be on a road trip
Wake and Bake


----------



## yarddog

yeah well, DD makes that too!
morning ofc. i am in a rare mood this morning. i am foul, i am getting my butt kicked at work, i am the only tech and for every truck i get out the door, three more come in. they got a new guy starting in two weeks, fresh out of school. so if history repeats itself, this guy will be full of book smarts but no practical knowledge. at least i will have someone to make repairs as i diagnose them. if it wasnt cold today, i would have called in sicker than a blue bellied toad this morning and be off on an adventure for the day. alas, my broke butt decided it be best to go to work.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning YD I was just in your journal. You have came a long way. There is hope for me yet.


----------



## Kraven

Hang in there dog, we all have "them" days. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --- 
I don't play well with others in the morning ! -- Time for Wake and Bake !-- D.D. do make good gumbo !-- Not that runny Cajun soup U see sometimes !-- That is not we she do !-- 
WH she do all that Cajun food !-- When it comes to Etoufee --My favorite is Crawfish !-- I love the modern age !-- Did U know she can get online and in 24 hours I can have a big bag of live Breaux Bridge Crawfish delivered to my door !-- I gotta go I got coffee and a pipe ain't gonna work themselves !-- Somebody somewhere should be getting seed today !--


----------



## Keef

WH -- That "Wine" D.D. was drinking -- She can call it what she wants !-- Nick taught me how to freeze that wine off !-- Takes me a gallon of wine to make a 750 mil. bottle !-- I got a gallon of strong blueberry wine in the freezer right now !-- I drain off anything that didn't freeze ! -kill the yeast and bottle it !--It's more like blueberry brandy than wine !---That's  why I make so much wine !-- I condense it !-- I bet U never had any Caramel Apple Pie brandy !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all  how is everyone doing this morning  what is everybody's opinion  i'm trying to grow the biggest plants I can in Hydro what would you use  DWC AERO or  2 feeder lines in a bucket with an air stone in the bottom and a big rez


----------



## St_Nick

Hey everyone.  Finally drying here.   The 3rd hippie dawg is male. Guess lm gonna have to start some more beans.


----------



## Budlight

Hay nick  by chance do you know what the genetics are of the hippie dawg


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !--What's  up with big plants ? -- U got a plant limit U trying to stay in or something ? -- Just an experiment or something !-- Umbra laid it out !-- 5-6 harvest a year and he don't grow real big plants !-- Plus Rose she a top notch organic pharmer and she grows big plants outside !--Like she said -- She said something like ---U indoor guys may get a couple oz. Per plant growing indoors while I can get 13-14 oz per plant growing outdoors !--- That may be true but if U harvesting that same plant 5 -6 times in a year it kinda evens out !-- I'd rather have a bunch of knee high clones ready for bloom than one giant one !-- If they ever let me grow legally I might grow me one of those giant sativas !-- I start it inside about the first of the year and drag a Christmas size tree out in spring -- Finish in late October! -- I know some grow sativas in SCROG  and such indoors but for me the production numbers say I need a 60 finisher probably a hybrid ! -- Then it's  just a matter of rooting cuts and pushing them thru the cycle !-- I don't care about size -- I want 2 things out a plant !--  Potent Weight !


----------



## Budlight

That's pretty much what I was thinking Keef I'll have a bunch of my knee-high  girls  but I wouldn't mind a couple of  those Big sativas   the way  garage  roof is on one side I could fit three or 8 foot 9 foot plants and then keep all the shorter ones on the other side  because I really miss the old Jamaican lambs bread


----------



## umbra

Good morning all. Raining buckets here. It doesn't rain here much so it is a long awaited spectacle. While I may not have drank carmel apple pie wine, I do have the carmel candy kush, lol. Tomorrow it will be 4 weeks into flowering and it changed dramatically between week 3 and 4. The increase in PAR with the new lights has definitely increased the terpene development. The chiesel is smelling crazy. I only grew out 1 clone to see how it would do under the new lights, and it is a keeper already. The tahoes have that deep og smell. I have 2 gdp in there and wow is all I can say about them. Rock hard nugz. The 1 cherry limeade is a beast. It is the largest plant in the room. The louis smells like a completely different cut or something. Kind of like a lemon peel zest that you took a piece of and shove into your nose, lol.


----------



## Budlight

Sounds awesome Umbra I bet you its something amazing to see in person


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking Keef I'll have a bunch of my knee-high  girls  but I wouldn't mind a couple of  those Big sativas   the way  garage  roof is on one side I could fit three or 8 foot 9 foot plants and then keep all the shorter ones on the other side  because I really miss the old Jamaican lambs bread



I know lambs bread. I brought back beans from Jamaica in the 80's. I do have a cross I did a few years ago with the lambs bread and trainwreck. Someday I will get to them.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  definitely sounds like some kick you in your parents kind of stuff  I have a buddy that lives in Jamaica I'm going to try and see if he can send me some of those beans


----------



## Keef

Sounds tasty Umbra !-- I would smoke it !-- Maybe one day I can experiment with some lights !-- U already posted a video of what I'm trying to do !-- I'll get better ! -- 

Bud want to grow big plants ? -- I'm good with this for now ! -- I'm gonna be bad news when I get zeroed in !
This is the mighty BPU-X-B.B. !-- My LEDs or something brings out the terepenes too !-- How old is this girl Umbra ? -- She gotta be coming up on 2 years old ?-- 

View attachment 20161028_093357.jpg


----------



## Keef

Check the 750 mil wine bottle for size  comparison !


----------



## umbra

Yes you've had those right about 2 years. I bred them about 5 years ago, gave away a bunch as freebies at cannazon about 5 years ago. Most took the freebies and never grew them out. There is always a cut of blue dream floating around out here, but I think the bb king is tons better.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc!  Looking in on mr rb seedlings, they look good. It will be fun to have an indoor grow again. 
Did I mention HARVEST IS DONE?  Oh guess what, this ole girl, almost 65 got hit on yesterday. I shook his hand and thanked him..LOL  Funny.

DD, I wish i had you for a wife, 5 hours in the kitchen? Do you love it? our daughter used to love cooking like that.. she just had rotator cuff surgery.. 

Keef, pretty plant up there.


----------



## Keef

The day I take this one I'll have one just like it waiting to take it's place !-- So I'm thinking I harvest one like this 5-6 times a year --I'm good !---5 per box --4 groups of 5 boxes !-- So I can harvest maybe 25 plants like this every 2 weeks ! -- Rose's  Nurse Larry gonna be bad in the best sense of the word too !--


----------



## Keef

BPU -x- BB -- is -- Your B.B. King !-- I keep forgetting! -- Seed be showing up today I bet !- - They be lots of seed from that plant up there !-- Blue Dream is a very popular variety but it would have to be something else to beat B.B. at what she do !-- If U got some seed marked BPU -x- Bubblicious -- That's  from my B.B. King boy  I called Trips because he came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time !-- Should be some interesting stuff up in there !
Anyway -- Umbra if we gonna call the mighty BPU-X-B.B. - B.B. King --What we gonna call this other thing ? -- This gonna happen soon !--Maybe already ! -- In a week or 2 Master Kush will be at that rapid growth stage they do a couple weeks into bloom !-- That place in the heart of a grow point that creates the leaves is my target !-- If I get my Zombie Juice to the tiny little place it will genetically double and give me a tetraploid !-- If I can get it out before it kills the cut !-- I try to have the attitude Alexander the Great had !-- There was this place had an ox cart with a big a** knot in it !--The was prophecy was that who ever could untie the knot would become King !-- Alexander studied the knot awhile then whipped out his sword and chopped it open then untied the Gordian knot !-- My theory is --There is always another way !


----------



## giggy

hey everybody i'm trying to get around. been off the whole week, dr. says i can go back to work monday. got a ct scan at 2:45 today of my stomach. after taking sick saturday i have lost 18 pounds. yesterday i did put 2 back on as of 9:00 last night but lost them over night. every time something hits my stomach it knots me up, even water and good lord don't let it be cold.

keef i got a package wednesday, sorry it took so long to let you know, a big thanks to you and umbra.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U better get well !-- I expect to see some pics !-- They say anything about doing a scope ? -- Sometimes U just can't beat being able to see what going on  if the cat scan or something indicates a problem !-- Something looks strange U can take a biopsy and test it !-- 

Another successful Green Santa seed run ! - Should be some others get there today !-- Ya'll 'll let me know when U get them so I can see if they all got thru !


----------



## Budlight

Will do Keef  from where you are to where I am roughly takes a week  to week and a half


----------



## Kraven

Wow giggy hang in there, I have gut issues so I understand your pain. I hope they just see a normal CT, no strictures or blockages. try room temp water small sips every 5 mins, you need to stay hydrated or your gonna end up hooked up to a bag of fluids again. Peace


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Kraven !-- 

My new prized babies !-- GDP-x- Black Rose beat me 4 times at least I got one this time !-- Barney's Farm Night Shade  ( fem) -- Then there's  that thing in the middle marked - BE ? -- I lost my Tranquil Elephantizer in the bug wars but she left me a few seed from an accidental breeding to Trips -- It almost died several times but that be D.D.'s --" Blue Elephant "-- With a daddy like Trips and the bloodlines of the T.E. if it turns out to be a boy !-- That's the new house stud !-- I wouldn't of mind if it is a girl either !-- I will not suffer a hermie to live !- No hesitation !-- No hermies !


----------



## Keef

Maybe show U the pic ? 

View attachment 20161028_110058.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Bud, i don't remember what the hippie dawgs are. i keep wanting to run another but it keeps getting pushed to back burner. they do run strong on males though. i think keef has one in bloom??? i need to try and sprout a few more seeds. so much going on in bloom and veg i just don't want to add more plants for weeks until they sex.  
well, my work day is half done, whew. i am ready for 5 o clock friday!!


----------



## Keef

I'm cutting on mine Dawg after sexing !- -- I get a few more clones I'll bloom her !-- Hippie's Dawg was bred by Hippie 420 -- It is Chem 91 -x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl ! -- Only problem is my Dawg sprouted in Zombie Juice !-- 
Dog --I bet U got seed when U get home !


----------



## yarddog

maybe so keef, i hope so. maybe it will scratch my inch for a while. i will be off hunting pheno's for a while!


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  Out all morning doing stuff.  Back, now, Wake (Monster Energy) and Bake (3 bowls) ready to go.  Ge, I had the bathroom doors close wail we were out and when I open them up, Boy, did, I Smell Shuck, plants are 6 weeks old.   This is fun for my age.  Bring Back the 60's and 70's.  That was some good w***.:48:


----------



## ness

Keef did you and D.D. hit the beach this morning?  I know the sound of the beach, I grow up on the beach falling to sleep with the sounds of the waves.  And, No lawn to cut.  And, with all the city folk came down in the summer there were plenty of can's and bottles to pick up and chase in for cash.  Easy pickings.  4:20 Time to full the bowls.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !-- 
Hey Bud -- I had some Strawberry Ice seed somewhere unless I sent them out !-- It was a Strawberry Rhino dad bred to a Jamaican Ice mom !-- Might be tasty but might take a long time to finish too !-- I want to see who's gonna plant what cause I know I'll get the bug too !-- I don't even try to fight it anymore !-- I gots lots of blueberry stuff but I didn't plan it --Just happened !


----------



## Keef

No Ness -- No beach !-- D.D. works 7p-7a tonight so she just getting up !-- It's  overcast and still out there !--Bout 85 degrees !-- U keep an ear open for the mailman !---  If they ever catch the seed and ask U who sent them !-- Tell them my real name just make sure U spell it right !--

 Jeff Row !-- 

Dam !-- here I am giving out personal info on an open forum !


----------



## ness

lol Keef, (didn't plan it)  You, must have pyhpo (spelling sorry) active. W*** & W***--WW.  Keef, no, mail yet.  Postman seem to come early some mornings and sometimes late.


----------



## ness

I am going to fine a movie on the net and relax.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right, Dog?  I owe, I owe, so off to work I go! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477606795968.jpg


----------



## yarddog

i was thumbing through some Allman Brothers Band albums last night and thought i recognized a cover picture for an album. i skated around on the internet a few minutes ago and found it, turns out i have eaten my lunch and smoked many times right in that same spot. pretty cool. man, i was born in the wrong era.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Putting the bread pudding in the oven. Keef out getting me some bourbon for my sauce. Yes, Rose, I do love cooking.  My favorite to eat is crawfish etoufee & I make the best!  Now I sound like Donald!  Umbra, Caramel Candy Kush!  Yummy. You have the best strains!  Live some Allman Brothers; got a funny story about one of their concerts we attended-- another time!  Tied to the Whipping Post is my fav & quite fitting!


----------



## Keef

U learn all sorts of stuff at the liquor store! -- While I was there I decided to grab a 1/5 th of Everclear ! -- Shelf was empty !-- I went asking !-- The clerk found me a pint and ask me what I was gonna do with it !---- I'm just the errand boy but surely they are not drinking this stuff !-- I can play dumb -dumber --dumbest with the best !-- What I took away from the conversation is that someone up in my hood be making RSO besides me !--- Hot dam !-- I'm not alone ! --


----------



## Keef

Dog we saw the Allman Brothers band in New Orleans !-- D.D. she was real high too !-- I was tied to the whipping post ! -- It was memorable !-- but it was at a Pink Floyd concert that I found out pigs really could fly !-- I'm not sure what was real that night !--  Wish U were here !-- We was tight that night !--


----------



## umbra

you'll know I have some musician friends that go way back, lol

early road trip 

View attachment anti bicenntennial.jpg


----------



## umbra

greg is 2nd from the left


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- I like the van !-- Which one is U ? -- Don't tell !-- I won't !-- I was sitting here toasted last night watch a young band called Linkin Park performing thier album Hybrid theory !--Ain't nothing wrong with some of this "newer" music !-- I love some of the older stuff but I listen some new stuff too !-- 
I got to back off the hash !-- Hard to believe that U take a by product like trim and make this very desirable concentrate !-- Maybe one more pipe and I switch back to weed!


----------



## mrcane

Beautiful day here in the North West. Santa even stopped by and he be packing seed
Great pic. Umbra..fun times eh..


----------



## Keef

Good deal Cane !-- I hope U find something nice in there ! --


----------



## yarddog

umbra, were you affiliated with this pic? sounds like you had an eventful life back in the day. its really a good thing i was not alive then, i would be like the old guy on the street corner. mind got blown back in '78 and ain't never been the same! lot of wild stuff back then.


----------



## mrcane

It's all good Bro...just need lots more room. 
They will keep just fine in the freezer till called for...


----------



## Keef

Same here !-- I got more stuff I want to plant than I have room but some just burning a hole in my pocket !
I'm weak !-- I'll just give in in a few days !-- I can't help it !-- I'll figure something out when I have to !


----------



## Keef

Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce !-- It walks the walk ! 

View attachment 20161028_162433.jpg


----------



## mrcane

You are one lucky guy...
   One of my favorite....:48:


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I am sorry to say I have only had bread pudding in prison.   I didnt like it, im sure it wiuldnt really pass as bread pudding compared to the real thing.


----------



## Keef

Then U probably never had good Gumbo like this either ?-- She want to add more shrimp !--O.K.-- but -- if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- I lived in the New Orleans area !-- U can't get gumbo like this in the French Quarter ! 

View attachment 20161028_165349.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

mrcane said:


> You are one lucky guy...
> One of my favorite....:48:



Yes he is. 
 I to love bread pudding. Just cause I am from Missouri. Don't mean I am not Southern. 
Mrs. WH and I went shopping today. Some how a 4 cf  bag of promix. got in my truck. Along with a bag of perlite. 

Along with a crap load of Grub. If it wasn't for work. I could hole up here a 2 weeks easy and never have to leave.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Then U probably never had good Gumbo like this either ?-- She want to add more shrimp !--O.K if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- I lived in the New Orleans area !-- U can't get gumbo like this is the French Quarter !


Almost High enough to lick the Screen
Let me find my pipe


----------



## umbra

So Keef, when you get the OFC campground, DD gonna cook some?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Ness !--
> Hey Bud -- I had some Strawberry Ice seed somewhere unless I sent them out !-- It was a Strawberry Rhino dad bred to a Jamaican Ice mom !-- Might be tasty but might take a long time to finish too !-- I want to see who's gonna plant what cause I know I'll get the bug too !-- I don't even try to fight it anymore !-- I gots lots of blueberry stuff but I didn't plan it --Just happened !



 Yeah Keef keep them aside for me I'll check them out I love anything with rhino in it


----------



## Budlight

That  gumbo looks sooooo tasty


----------



## Keef

We were just talking about that !-- She do like to cook !-- She and I come from different southern cultures so WH I know what U mean !-- She grew up on seafood -- I grew up more from a farm where we raised our own veggies and lots of our meat !-- Only fish we ever ate was the fresh water haul of striped bass , crappie , and catfish went after every year !-- Fried was the way it was cooked !-- Come to think about it lots of stuff was fried !-- I make a mean milk gravy !-- About the compound -- I always want to cook a whole hog !-- We got'm !-- I just got a rule about hunting hog !-- Always take someone with U who is slower than U !-- Getting kinda hard to find anyone slower than me anymore !-- Nice young female about 60 lbs !-- Smoke that thing at 225 degrees for about 16 -18 hours !-- I can do that !-- Little smoke for the piggy -- Little smoke for Keef !- I can work it !


----------



## WoodHippy

I would love Keef as Campground Captain. Here Smoke this Hash


----------



## Keef

I know all sorts of cool party games too !-- Like one of my favorites !-- Guess the weight !-- ( battery is out on my scales so I have no idea) ! 

View attachment 20161028_175353.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef I  would guess somewhere around 8 1/2 g


----------



## Keef

Wanna round it down to 8 ? -- This Simply "C" CO2 hash oil machine I want can only run about an ounce with a run time of 90 minutes !-- I'm doing some R&D on some Hash slugs to load it with !-- This will work just fine !-- I just need an inside diameter on the chamber of that machine !-- Make me a 'lectric hash Mosheen and a hash slug press !-- I got this stuff out !-- I should maybe break a chunk off for the pipe ?


----------



## WoodHippy

I am gonna go 14 g.
Wait if you smoke it,  How we gonna really know?
Gonna go get high and watch gold rush with the wifey


----------



## Budlight

Keef I  I think I'm going to have to get into this hash making hobby myself


----------



## Keef

Kraven got some stuff ordered that might make a decent Liquid Weed -- When U get that stuff Kraven ?-- I don't think it'll make an e-cig liquid strong as that 70 + % hash oil but an e-cig liquid that was 25-30 % THC and U have " Liquid Weed" !-- I could smoke that ! -- The hash oil machine is gonna be great but it would be nice to go to the store in good ole Texas with a Liquid Weed cartridge swinging around my neck on a lanyard without a care of being found out !-- It's  just something I need to do !-- Now wearing it into a PO-PO   shop to ask a question ? -- That is purely optional !-- Bet I could !


----------



## Keef

Why not Bud ? -- Might not be but one or 2 steps between hash and Liquid Weed ?-- Might be nice to be the only one on your block( or your town ?) that can make it ? -- Got to be a market for an e-cig cartridge that is not hash oil but closer to actual weed !--


----------



## Keef

Yo WH --We'll never know how much it weighed !-- I am so high and so full ! --D.D. did not leave me so much as a tasty -taste of bread pudding !-- Evil woman ! --


----------



## Budlight

For sure Keef I know lots of people that would buy it


----------



## Keef

Bud there's  this cannabis research place that shares  it research on line !-- U might want to go do some studying or at Shunkpharm.com !-- U can learn  all sorts of stuff !-- Wanna learn to make THC Lollipops ? - They got recipes and stuff !-- Check It out sometimes !


----------



## Keef

O.K. !--I am lit up !-- So U new guys know anything about BHO ( Butane Hash Oil ) ?-- I don't know for sure but seems some BHO Shatter could be used somewhere between 1 to 1 or 2-1 -- Shatter and EJ Mix to make an acceptable or better THC e-cig juice  !-- Purely speculation and Blasting with Butane can get an old stoner blowed the "F" up ! --and it is against the law most places !---but if U must--- use the 16 ounce cans of butane for refills at the pipe/tobacco store in a very well ventilated place outside !-- It's  dangerous ! -- The EJ Mix U can find !--I tell U this because if U go looking you're gonna find it anyway !--U get sloppy ? -- Butane go BOOM !--- There are no do overs !--Don't do this ! --- That's  why I want the CO2 machine !-- It pops a leak U no go boom !- Find another way to make a good extract if U want Liquid Weed !


----------



## giggy

Hey folks, how yall are? Hope all are well. I'm feeling better and ate a piece of pizza and half a cheese stick. I know not the best choice but i finnally ate something. I'll be on a little tomorrow. Till then yall take care. Peace


----------



## giggy

first night i slept all night in a week, got up feeling pretty good this morn. with that in mind let's have a wake and bake.


----------



## WoodHippy

giggy said:


> first night i slept all night in a week, got up feeling pretty good this morn. with that in mind let's have a wake and bake.


Good to see ya feel better. I will wake and bake with ya.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--
Giggy in the house !-- Glad of see U up and around !-- I'll get those lights out soon as I get around to it !--Need to find another cord !

What up WH ?-- Coffee and a pipe I be alright myself !-- Maybe !


----------



## Keef

I need to hear that some peeps got they seed today !-- They ever stop some seed I sent I need to know cause I got other ways that they ain't gonna find seed !


----------



## yarddog

No seed yet, not worried though it will get here. I broke out the bong this morning with a sativa nugget.   Time to shake the cob webs loose.
Giggy, glad to see you up and about.

Whats for breakfast??


----------



## Grower13

free seed offer....... for 2 or 3 peeps in need....... I have more seeds than I'll ever use........ want to offer up some good seeds I've had store for a few years....... I'll never grow them out........ but please let's let some of the peeps who have true need get these....... There are 6 Satori seeds Mandala..... 3 deadhead OG  seeds cali connection....... a full unopened safari pack from cali connection....... and a prime c99 pheno done by Leprechaun seeds........ again peeps lets let peeps get these who might not otherwise have access or funds to get these seeds........ y'all can pm me and this will remain private transaction........ this is a safe way to get seeds........ I will not send seeds outside the USA.

View attachment IMG_0007.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc... a rainy saturday, taking a 6 year old to lunch today... help me...lol

Looking good YD. Breakfast of champions.  I will join you.
 Hey g13, good to see your name down there!


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose ! -- How's  Wilson doing today ?

What Up G13 ? --- I know how it is I got more varieties  than room !-- 

Dog I need a better bong !-- I got an old plastic one that leaks ! --I'd like to learn to work glass and make some !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Keef, Wilson just couldn't be any more awesome.. My special needs Howard is FINALLY playing with him, took 6 weeks. Wilson says he loves butter coffee... oh dear.. don't set your coffee down.  Did you live from all your wonderful dinner last night? I made potato soup with sausage.. it was pretty good.


----------



## Keef

U bet Rose !-- The child D.D. takes care were having a family get together so she decided to blow they mind !-- I got taxes before it left !-- It was a shrimp --smoked chicken and Cajun sausage gumbo !-- An empty pot came home this morning !-- U know I was thinking about cooking last night !-- We all come from different areas --cultures and stuff !-- Weed has a strong connection to food cause it gives U da munchies !-- Anyway I know there's a cooking with cannabis thread but what about a straight up cook book ? -- We make our own BBQ sauce and dry rub !-- I just think a MP cook book would be a good idea !-- I would certainly contribute !-- Anyway like I said weed gives U the munchies !-- Just happened to me ! --Off to the kitchen!


----------



## Keef

So U can get in trouble for sending cannabis seed from a prohibition state like Texas and ship them across international borders ?--- I better tell Jeff Row (-Bodine ) to lay low !-- He always do stuff like that !


----------



## Keef

It's good to be Keef !-- Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce for breakfast ? -- If this is wrong -- I don't want to be right !-- 

View attachment 20161029_105323.jpg


----------



## Keef

Should get the last of this blueberry wine bottled today !-- Started with 5 gallons of fine blueberry wine and ended up with 5 --750 mil bottles ( 7 bottles before taxes to D.D. ) - Start on this 4 gallons of blackberry next ! -- The family of D.D.'s patient says they have a friend that makes grape wine !-- D.D. is taking the lady a bottle next week or so for her B-day !-- They were interested in how fruit wine would compare to thier friends wine !-- D.D. asked -- Do I tell them how strong it is ? --- I said No !-- I'm a bad man !-- They want to compare my concentrate to regular homemade wine !-- Poor guy ! ---Ha !--- Remember that part about not liking a level playing field -- I'm cheating ain't I ?-- I can live with it !-- She ask -- What do I tell them about how U made it so strong ? -- I said tell them U don't know ! -- I'm trying to ferment some watermelon drink I found but I think there is something in it that kills yeast !-- I guess I gotta go get a couple melons !-- I want to make a watermelon wine concentrate !-- Watermelon Brandy (?)--


----------



## Budlight

Good day all hope everyone is having a good one 

 That's pretty awesome of you G 13  The kind people in this place just amazes me between the fact everyone is willing to share to help bring other unfortunate people up or whether it be just the great help and knowledge 

Keef  why can't the mailman work on the weekend I want those things to hurry up and get here


----------



## Keef

Bud they made it to the Pacific Northwest yesterday but not to some closer places !-- Go figure !-- G13 is a fantastic weed pharmer Bud !-- Dog was struggling to grow in dirt ! -- G13 hooked him up on some water pharming !-- Dog be buying his jars by the case now ! -- Those seed will show up soon if not it would be my first time anytime got intercepted !-- I'm not connected to them so I got no worries !-- They don't get there ?I'm out a few seed and we try it another way !-- This one time I got a big jar of peanut butter delivered to my house !-- I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed but I was pretty sure there was more to this than peanut butter !-- I went and got me some gloves and went fishing in the peanut butter !-- Turned out there was more in that jar than peanut butter !-- That's  some old school shipping right there !


----------



## Budlight

I'm not too worried about them crossing the border Keef I just wish they'd hurry up and get here it's like waiting for keys to a brand-new car that somebody said you had to wait  because there's in the mail


----------



## Keef

I been there Bud !-- I understand !-- They'll be there ! 
I ran some RO water and now I need that bucket in the wine room and all my water jugs are full !-- I hate to waste it !-- No hurry I'll wait !-- 
Hey I ran across a cheese making kit -- I never thought about making cheese !-- We keep it 76 degrees year round in the house -- low humidity !--Is that cool enough to make cheese !--- Anyone ever make cheese ? -- Yo Bud U gonna have to teach me how to make that pootene stuff or however it's  spelled !--I think I would like it !-- D.D. would have to put that Acadian spin on it but sounds good to me !--  What the hell is cheese curds anyway ?


----------



## giggy

keef someone made cheese in my home town and sold it by the wedge at the local stores. never made any but i have watched them make it on tv. some cheese is made on top the stove in boiling water mozzarella i believe but i don't know what they do before that. i know my mom has talked of eating curd as a kid.

 over did my wake and bake this morn i don't know slow or easy it's all or nothing. and yes i paid for it too.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I know all sorts of cool party games too !-- Like one of my favorites !-- Guess the weight !-- ( battery is out on my scales so I have no idea) !


 

Beautiful, picture Keef.  I'm going to make me some hash when the time comes.  I just love my hash. :bong2: 

Kee,f Green Santa came today,  what a Surprise. Thank You.


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> you'll know I have some musician friends that go way back, lol
> 
> early road trip


 
Umbra brings back memories.  Neat Picture.  Bet you had a blast with your musical friends growing up. :joint:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> What up Umbra ? -- I like the van !-- Which one is U ? -- Don't tell !-- I won't !-- I was sitting here toasted last night watch a young band called Linkin Park performing thier album Hybrid theory !--Ain't nothing wrong with some of this "newer" music !-- I love some of the older stuff but I listen some new stuff too !--
> I got to back off the hash !-- Hard to believe that U take a by product like trim and make this very desirable concentrate !-- Maybe one more pipe and I switch back to weed!


 

Keef, I watch Willy and his band on axs TV.  I think that was the channel.  We just got Dish installed.  Just, had a TV attender for the last 6 years or so.  Now, I can get all kinds of stations. Lets smoke


----------



## DirtyDiana

I own it!  Good afternoon OFC!   Halloween party didn't end til after 3 a.m.; kids were running wild & parents were getting well over tipsy!  My little guy was a werewolf, which I didn't know til I got there-- I was a cat!  He had a blast tho! I'm exhausted!  Hope it's nice & quiet when I go back tonight!  4:20 is sneaking by guys-- let's get high! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475441905088.jpg


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Then U probably never had good Gumbo like this either ?-- She want to add more shrimp !--O.K.-- but -- if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- I lived in the New Orleans area !-- U can't get gumbo like this in the French Quarter !


 

D.D. great looking Gumbo there.  I don't like to cook all the time.  Some times tj will cook.  That breaks it up for me.  When the Supper Bowl get here, I am planning to go all out.  like XMas.  So, far, I got Terr. Chicken Wings and some Hot.  Bean Sal. and I have been craving Bread Pudding, and looking at yours, now, that is on the list.  Have a good Day.


----------



## ness

4:20 back at ya.


----------



## ness

giggy said:


> first night i slept all night in a week, got up feeling pretty good this morn. with that in mind let's have a wake and bake.


 

Giggy sorry your not feeling good.  Hoping tomorrow is better. :ccc:


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> No seed yet, not worried though it will get here. I broke out the bong this morning with a sativa nugget. Time to shake the cob webs loose.
> Giggy, glad to see you up and about.
> 
> Whats for breakfast??


 
YD just love your bong. and great nugget.  Time to fill my pipes. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc... a rainy saturday, taking a 6 year old to lunch today... help me...lol
> 
> Looking good YD. Breakfast of champions. I will join you.
> Hey g13, good to see your name down there!


 

Evening Rose.  I bet your happy you got your crop in. :farm: Hope you had a fun lunch.


----------



## ness

OFC have a good night.


----------



## Budlight

Keef  cheese curds are just a different form of cheese you probably would have to get them from a specialty shop out there and as far as the rest of it just a really good beef gravy and some french fries then you mix up and the cheese curds and the hot gravy melt them into the french fries   Cheese  curds are kind of like a mozzarella but a lot lighter


----------



## Keef

Been getting harder to move this evening !
Bud --Got cha -Canadian Chili Cheese Fries !--Except with Beef Gravy and funny cheese !-- I'd eat me some !
I need to make me some caps! -- Maybe that's  why I feel so beat up ?


----------



## Keef

Have turn my yard sprinkler to keep the little bastids away from my door !-- What's  up with Halloween anyway ? -- U try to teach your children not to take candy from strangers then U take them out to do that very thing !-- I don't participate !


----------



## Kraven

Keef, just a word of caution, shipping in the USA with 1st class mail is the safest way, if your shipping out of the USA, you got a whole new set of 'rules" that need to be followed or they might get pinched trying to leave the country.....no worries for you, you get the standard nasty letter, and the recipient just doesn't get the beans. 

But it is just frustrating to let that happen. If I'm shipping to Canada, I still use first class mail, normal sized and I just pack it a little different. I get beans up to Canada on the regular too. It's great of you to share, I'm sure a bunch of people really appreciate it, just stay safe dude


----------



## giggy

morning kraven and the rest of the ofc. wake and bake time for me, yall join me. puff puff pass


----------



## yarddog

Im alive.   Time to smoke that bowl I didn't get around to smoking last night. 
Keef, santa hasnt been by here yet. Maybe Monday,  we will see.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Kraven -- I'm not gonna get a nasty letter !-- I never use my real return address !-- Why would anyone use thier real info sending contraband ?-- Never had anything flagged !-- If they don't get thru I try again !-- 
What up Dog !-- Maybe Monday ?
Time for Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

Dog's package was different from the others so I can understand his running late !-- He so far out in boonies they got to pipe in sunshine !-- Nick too !-- They not in the mail Monday ? -- We gonna reload and give it another shot and when they arrive U may need to ask me where they hid !-- Doctor Mindbender said I had some of these "Path" mental problems !-- I don't remember whether it was sociopath or psychopath --Something like !-- Tell me I can't send seed? --That  is just a challenge to me !--I  Bet I can!


----------



## Budlight

To my knowledge it's not a big deal sending seeds to Canada because we have no laws saying you can own them  they don't become against the law until their germinated it's more of a problem for Canadians to send seeds to the US because you guys have all your laws against them


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hope everybody is off to a good start this Sunday morning just out of curiosity does anybody on here ever watch those anonymous videos I watched a pretty good one this morning


----------



## Kraven

You are correct, I misspoke. Peace.


----------



## Budlight

How is things and Kravens world today


----------



## Keef

Old Mc Donald had a pharm -- EIEIO!-- Hey Rose does Nurse Larry show amber ? -- This is where they at --
Pic 1 --Nurse Larry ( Medicine Woman) pheno 
Pic 2 -- Nurse Larry ( Larry OG) pheno
Pic 3 -- B.B. King 

View attachment 20161030_092343.jpg


View attachment 20161030_092357.jpg


----------



## Keef

B.B. King didn't load ! 

View attachment 20161030_092505.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Wow Keef  those pics are making me drool.  :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud they got a ways to go -- That B.B. in the last pic is 2 weeks behind the Nurse !-- It's about to put on some weight !-- I know what the B.B. do !-- I think Umbra is right and it was about 2 years ago that he sent me the B.B. seed !-- I have run her a few times !-- My Old Widow been laying low but she be coming back to bloom again soon !-- She White !-- I call her my old Widow because Giggy stirred up a hornets nest by sending me a couple feminized Widow seed !-- So after I cleaned my battle wounds I agreed to a old Widow --New Widow side by side show down !-- She got me with my own words !-- What happened to --"Keep the best and leave the rest" ?--- Ain't room to be sentimental in the grow room !-- She been good to me !-- but !--


----------



## Budlight

Sounds interesting can't wait to see how the showdown goes


----------



## Keef

Next cycle I might do some breeding -- I got 2 males from an accidental B.B. Widow cross !-- Great plant structure so this time I'll breed them on purpose and the law says I HAVE to breed B.B. to the Nurse !-- use up the last of Trips pollen --I hope it is still good !- I collected it in a paper bag then folded the bag up -put it in a freezer baggie in the fridge !-- Should be good !


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Keef, they do deep fried cheese curds out here. Picked up some of NCH's gg#4 and tangie. I'll get some lemon tree next week. I smoked myself unconscious last night, woke up and did the same thing all over again. That was 9 pm. Still in a fog...hair of the dog that bit ya...time for a session. wake n bake good


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra! -- Momma said some days just be that way !-- Now I am impressed !--NCH gonna get off a Lemon Tree cut ? --WOW !---- He must see something in U to take U under his wing like this !-- I didn't want to like him!-- but he alright U know !-- 


I think I got something here !-- I been shaking some keif then decarbing the shook weed and making caps out of it !-- Got to take a few more but that's not a problem --The  belly is a very efficient extraction machine !--  They get U there !


----------



## Keef

Kraven when your EJ Mix coming in ? -- I'm gonna give making some alcohol shatter like Gooch do a try !-- I think it is about the same thing U do !-- I'm back on the Liquid Weed band wagon !-- Not sure how many times I failed !-- but -- I ain't heard no fat lady sing--- this ain't over yet !


----------



## Keef

Umbra is a bad influence on me !-- This is not my fault ! 

View attachment 20161030_110143.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning Umbra! -- Momma said some days just be that way !-- Now I am impressed !--NCH gonna get off a Lemon Tree cut ? --WOW !---- He must see something in U to take U under his wing like this !-- I didn't want to like him!-- but he alright U know !--
> 
> 
> I think I got something here !-- I been shaking some keif then decarbing the shook weed and making caps out of it !-- Got to take a few more but that's not a problem --The  belly is a very efficient extraction machine !--  They get U there !



No Keef I'm not getting a cut....I'm buying some lemon tree to smoke


----------



## umbra

Keef, NCH is crazy busy. He has more than a plate full on his To Do list. He is going to come by and give my grow a look over and see if he can see what I've been doing wrong.


----------



## Keef

That is more like it Umbra !-- Why is it we can grow our own but we still like a taste of what others are doing ? --Maybe it's just to see how we doing ? --- Too late though I done crawled off into the hash again !-- Smokes nice !-- See ?--No coughing !-- Look close this time !-- See ? -- Whoa !-- Hello !


----------



## Keef

I sure don't fault NCH for not getting off a cut of Lemon Tree !-- If I paid $35,000 for a single cut I would have a problem getting off a live piece too !-- I just am not that confident in my grow skills to drop that kinda change for a clone !--


----------



## Keef

When I flip these 6 boxes I'm gonna get down on this genetic doubling !--- It'll be fast and furious treating a group every 2 weeks -- There's  lots of B.B. and I have just had a gut feeling that converting B.B. to a tetra is the key for me !-- I just feel like it will be first and show me the way !-- 

My motivation ? -- Being on the selling end of transactions like that Lemon Tree clone !
The skill to produce plants with that kind of desirability !-- Making one would be great but having the skill to do it ? -- That's  the true treasure !--- So I gotta go up into the uncharted territory on the fringes to find something like that !-- There probably 10,000 or more diploid varieties! -- Only place to go where few have been is into polyploidy !-- When prohibition ends I got no intention of growing the same thing everyone else has !--- Remember the wine ? -- I got no intention of playing fair ! -- I know they gonna bring in free state pharmers to grow here when they can !-- Probably people who are better pharmers than me !-- I'm not in any competition to be the best pharmer !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...this Nurse Larry smells like potpourri and the taste is of flowers....very interesting.... 
................:48:


----------



## Keef

That's  it Cane !-- I been trying to identify that smell !-- This other one the Larry OG pheno smell different !-- More earthy pine !-- No idea of taste yet ! -- The Medicine Woman pheno will be the best producer !-

This is a pic of my work on B.B. !-- I treat clones that are packing  leaves close together -- Every one of those leaves will have a grow point !-- All I need is for one of those many grow point to convert from diploid  to tetraploid and be stable !-- I can clone that limb and get what I want !-! --Anyway they survive they go on to bloom anyway ! 

View attachment 20161030_115107.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Grower13 said:


> free seed offer....... for 2 or 3 peeps in need....... I have more seeds than I'll ever use........ want to offer up some good seeds I've had store for a few years....... I'll never grow them out........ but please let's let some of the peeps who have true need get these....... There are 6 Satori seeds Mandala..... 3 deadhead OG  seeds cali connection....... a full unopened safari pack from cali connection....... and a prime c99 pheno done by Leprechaun seeds........ again peeps lets let peeps get these who might not otherwise have access or funds to get these seeds........ y'all can pm me and this will remain private transaction........ this is a safe way to get seeds........ I will not send seeds outside the USA.
> 
> View attachment 238982



    How nice is that  :aok:


----------



## mrcane

Keef so far she is the best finisher from my outside grow. 
Just put two in flower...
Waiting on some good GDP X BR clones..


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Cane !-- G13 gonna give away seed they gonna be good ! -- He alright !
How's  the weather up there ? -- We got some scattered showers but we into the nice fall / winter weather pattern with 80s for a high and 60s for a low ! Outside in the winter is where I used to bloom my boys then collect the pollen and bring it to the girls !-- D.D. said aren't U afraid the coast guard or one of those many helicopters will see it ? --- Late January ?-- I got a feeling the last thing on they mind is finding a little outside plant !

Hey those little plants up there anyone of those could grow a limb that is what I'm after !-- I could already have been successful and just not know it yet !--


----------



## Rosebud

HI guys, Oh yes Keef, Nurse Larry gets as amber as she wants. There is a reason i am not a grandma... went to a mcdonalds with the 6 year old adopted kinda. Anyway, playground inside with screaming kids... omg, i almost died... Then we went to a very fancy carousel,  loud again. i came home with a migraine, never get those.. Nurse larry fixed it. I grew a very late small girl this summer, my first hit of the year. I can't believe it took my bad headache away.  that nurse larry is a very good girl.
Smoking some wifi, i LOVE it, wish i got more than an ounce lol...

Mr cane, you said the nicest things a few pages back, thank you. You and your wife are welcome over here anytime... I think i could smoke ya under the table.

Everyone have a good sunday, go hawks.


----------



## Keef

Cane bout the GDP-X-B.R. -- I hate U so very much !-- 4 tries and I got one little unsexed plant !-- Wasn't there some more color in those seed I sent ? -- I don't have a clue what was in there !-- I know U already had some B.B. seed but I get stoned sometimes U know ? -- Nick and Dog haven't got there's yet and they much closer than U !-- They don't get there tomorrow - We'll try it another way ! -- Betcha I can get seed to them !-- I just never been intercepted before so I think they'll  get there !


----------



## mrcane

Thank You...Rose ..the invite stands here on the west side also    under the table....Ha! Ha ...
......:48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef that GDP X BR is a tough one. Seems even cloning. 
I do have a mother plant going


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose how much amber is best on the Nurse ?--- About screaming kids ? -- Raising them is hard enough -- Keep the little bastids away from me ! -- I don't baby sit !- Ever ! -- I'm glad my grandchildren are way over there !-- Wonder what they gonna think when the little debutantes find out grandma is a Outlaw  Pot Pharmer ?-- 
They momma has done her best to keep them away so far !-- I think she is afraid of the day they find out I exist and want to talk !-- Momma got lots of  'splaining to do !-- Thier life is good !-- My life is good all is well !--- That day will come !


----------



## umbra

Calaveras County where they issued licenses to grow is having some issues. The sheriff doesn't want cannabis in the county, so he arrested the trimmers at 1 farm. He said the grow was legal but not processing it. 35 trimmers arrested and 3,000 lbs confiscated.


----------



## Keef

I don't hate U Cane I'm just jealous !-- Sure was pretty in bloom !---I don't know where they went but I did send out some GDP-x- BPU and I kept a few ! That should be a killer cross !


----------



## Keef

Dam trimmers !-- I hope they learned thier lesson !-- The LEO ball is coming up and that 3,000 lbs will go a long way in financing the ball and U got Christmas bonuses !-- It's  hard to get by on a cops salary unless U got a side game !


----------



## Keef

My problem with screaming children got nothing to do with grand kids !-- In the O.R. they used to line them up 18- 20 something deep when we were putting in P.E. tubes in they ears !-- Everyone of them screaming bloody murder !-- Have to hold them down to put them to sleep !-- Switching back and forth from 2 rooms !-- Give U a headache every time ! -- Violent little bastids too !-- One day I was fetching patients and brought one to the O.R. in a cage !-- Anesthesiologist said shame on U as he went to open the cage !-- I told him that's  not a good idea! -- Who am I ? -- He's the frigging doctor !-- Reminded me of the rodeo !-- Open the chute !-- That child eat that doctor up !-- I let him scream -Help me !--a few times before I rescued him !-- Shoulda listened !-- I'm the one that put him in that cage and there was a reason !


----------



## Rosebud

I never take anything over 20-30 % amber. The nurse at 20 % is just fine.


----------



## Keef

Okie -Dokie Rose !-I'll be watch but I think she got at least a couple more weeks !-She make rock hard bud !
I got to go haul water !-- I make nute water up by the gallon !-- Got to pop the lid and look in each box and add nute water as needed !-- Go back later and adjust pH !


----------



## mrcane

O...Ya.... 

View attachment 1477860986028-625269520.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Can I have a couple of those mrcane?  Looks good.   I been harvesting today.   Making room for the new kids on the block.


----------



## St_Nick

My day. 

View attachment 20161030_171039.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Patience  is a virtue!  Happy Halloween! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476697946303.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cookies and bud ? -- I can live with that !-- What U got hanging Nick ? -- Did U get seed yesterday ? -- That stuff I got in bloom need to hurry up -- I got stuff waiting for room in bloom !-- I think I need to start working on a very fast finisher !-- Maybe a jacked up AK-47 ? -- How fast does Williams Wonder finish !-- I've had my shoes off doing some math !-- A 50 day finisher -- 365 ÷ 50 = 7 harvest a year ? -- O.K. !-- We change the motto -- From "potent weight" to "Fast Potent Weight" -- So it can be done if a fellow had the right plant ?
A hardy  hybrid with good bones and genetics that finishes in 50 days or less ! -- Figuring out that rotation is far  beyond my finger and toe math !--


----------



## mrcane

Nice Nick....always makes for a fun day,
........:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  lemme go look.


----------



## St_Nick

As a matter of fact,  you got me by surprise. Only one thing ever comes in that box,  bills. If you hadn't said something they might have been there fer a while. 

 Thanks buddy.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice harvest St Nick. congrats.  I was at the store when a high school gf called. she and her wife were close by and wanted to meet for lunch... Smoked some Jack she had in their motor home with two cute shih tzus. Thought of you keef.  Nice surprise... she had a rough life and turned out awesome.. coolio.


----------



## Keef

Alright Nick !-- If they got to U then the rest should be fine !-- Hey he got a bottle of that Skunky stuff ya'll !
They be this smell wafting down the holler smells Iike someone took a Skunk and beat it to death with another Skunk !-- Help me Umbra !--


----------



## St_Nick

I guess this months purchase is going to include a carbon filter.   I was going to order new bulbs anyhow.


----------



## Keef

U gonna have to breed something to that Thai to shorten the finish time without taking anything away !--I think maybe that a Super Dad Giggy was after something hash plant ? -- If nothing else breed it to a BB. boy   !-- I forgot what I sent U Nick send me a PM when U get a chance and remind me what I sent U --One the other hand --I got no problem with others knowing what U got -- Tell me right here if U want or not !-- There should be something other than the Skunky that might be tasty ! -- U gonna need more space !
I was thinking about G13's seed offer !-- Dog he hooked U up on the grow have him send U the seed and do the Green Santa thing with them !-- That's  the way Umbra do !-- He send me some seed and I send them out to others !-- That way everyone one don't have to know who he is !--Me ? -- I got a head injury I can't remember squat !-- Especially how to get in touch with U people !-- We use fake names and drop boxes anyway so I wouldn't have a clue !-- 

 I'm telling U though -- U know those "Most Interesting Man in the World" commercials ? -- Could be Umbra's  twin ?-- -( That's  what I told D.D. when she asked if I knew what Umbra looked like !--I couldn't remember ! ) -- That commercial was on and without missing a beat I told her that could be his twin ! At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it !

Hey Rose !-- Glad U had a good visit !-- I wish I was more social !-- I just can't be because I have a secret to protect !-- Not many I can share it with except with U guys !-- Ya'll probably about the closest friends I have !-- There's  many would drop a dime on me in a minute if they knew ! -- Maybe one day I can be myself in public !-- Then again maybe I just keep a secret identity !-- I can always just say I 'm the middle man for this other grower ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef or Nick  I have some  Pollen  put away from a really nice headband x raspberry Kush if you guys needed I can send it to you I still have the boy kicking around so I can always get more


----------



## Keef

I'm in Bud !-- When your seed get there safe and sound we'll talk !-
 U know what though ? -- Wait and see what U got coming and maybe breed  it to something nice and share the seed ?-- B.B. got Black Berry and Blue Berry in it's genetics -- I'd be down for some of those seed ! - Hey if U plan on getting one of Billy's polyploids like pink Kush !-- U can breed your boy to it and make Terminator seed !--That's triploid seed  from breeding a tetra (4n) to regular diploid (2n) -- The plants the seed produce are sterile and can't be bred !-- Not a problem for a cloner !-- but people who plant seed got to come get some more next year !


----------



## St_Nick

The latest kare package contains skunky ,  da perps,   delta wave,  and a few umbras surprise. 

I have one girl not finished yet and 8 blueberry coming along.   I also started 8 Hoeberry and 6of the nirvana surprise seeds yesterday.


----------



## Keef

Hoe Berry is straight up indica Nick as far as I can tell ! -- This what it grow like !--I had a nute problem with this one but she coming back strong ! 

View attachment 20161030_194238.jpg


----------



## Keef

I had problem getting Delta Wave to germ -- It's  one of Umbra's  top secret projects all I know is it had a Black Rose dad !-- Da Purps would make some fine Purple bud !-- Umbra's  surprise is a bag of seed that lost it's  label and Umbra couldn't remember what it was so I marked them Umbra's  Surprise that doesn't mean they are inferior in anyway !-- We just don't know what they are anymore !


----------



## Keef

I'm being punished tonight !--I'm having to watch -- The Dead and Company in concert !-- John Mayer doesn't get proper credit for his guitar skills !-- The man can play !-- He and the Dead have been playing the same song about 15 minutes and I'm O.K. with that !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, it is exhausting being social in person...It didn't used to be, but it is now, even if ya really enjoy the company... I am becoming more introverted.


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I am definitely down to do that I also have a really nice purple kush strain but it was only clone only so I'll hit it with a little bit of that for you I will have to say it is the best purple Kush I have ever smoked and people have challenged it quite a few times and lost that's in these parts anyways  The last time I bred her even her  Sucker  leaves came out like a lavender purple top and bottom I will try to find a picture


----------



## Keef

Good deal Bud !-- I'm looking for some potent color ! -- Tell U what it would go well with a Widow I bet ! -Lots of possibilities! -- 

Rose I can do social -- I did go to gentleman's school in the army !-- Warrant Officer School they actually had a course in social skills !-- What was acceptable in polite society and what was not !-- I think it should be taught in high school !--  Raise hell be as wild as U want but know how to present yourself in a good light  in mixed social situations !-- There are times when people from all creeds , races and ethnicities come together and a must interact ! - Such as work and public meetings !-- We need a central acceptable area where we all know the rules and can interact without fighting !--


----------



## Budlight

Sounds good to me Keef  I will hit  both of them with it and send you out some I do have a widow but it's only greenhouse so I doubt it's anything special


----------



## Keef

Mane I finally got it working !-- I picked up a couple jugs of Watermelon juice --Like the Simply Orange juice !-- I did my sugar water yeast thing and nothing happened !-- I went back and hit it with yeast again !-- Musta been something in it to prevent fermentation !-- Yeast be working this time !-- 3 gallons of Watermelon wine on the way !-- I freeze 2 off and -- Boom !-- Watermelon Brandy ? --Same with that 3 gallons of  peach - Who woulda ever thunk it ?- I been back there racking it to get the fruit pulp out and start clearing it up !-- Oh and there's  5 gallons of pear wine too !-- I got a gallon of Blackberry wine in the freezer right now !-- Come morning?  -- Blackberry Brandy !-- Not grape brandy flavored with blackberries flavoring !-- I'm talking fermented blackberries !-- The Blueberry brandy got a kick but that intense blueberry flavor makes U want another little sip !-- It'll  be awhile before the Caramel Apple Pie wine is ready to become brandy !-- That is gonna pop !--


----------



## Keef

Bud it might be premature to say U don't have a top notch White Widow don't cha think ? -- Maybe I know something U don't know ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef  The widow has always been my number one favourite and right behind her was the rhino I then after that is the  purple Kush cut I just got back


----------



## yarddog

What is this?! Monday morning.   Uh.... might as well get it started.   Little Smokey smoke, jump on the dirt bike and ride to work


----------



## burnin1

Good morning!  Have an awesome day!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Is this what they call sexting?  Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477859176392.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Long night for me. My little one has been feverish & restless.  But, I'm done as soon as my relief shows up.  Can't wait to sleep!  I'm lucky to get 6 hours of sleep between my work nights, so by Mon I treat myself & sleep as long as I want! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475541061126.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

This will be me when I get home this morning! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475094747616.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Keef - been letting this Oak for about 5 months now, did my last strain /filter and ran it though my charcoal filters a last time, finally took a sip last night and it was as smooth as well, you know......just my corn squeezn's and a 4-6 month oak'ing depending on temps and this is what I serve at for Christmas for my pal's.

I sorta been working on presents for the last week, got 25 quarts sealed and ready for wrapping. Peace



PS - yes thats a gallon


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- This gonna take a few tokes !-- I'm not moving so well yet !--
Burnin1 --Good to see U in da house !-- How's that leg healing !-- I know U ready to get moving again but it takes time to heal !-- Do U take any cannabis or extract for pain ? -- If it weren't for cannacaps I would be able to do much and I'd have a bad attitude !-- One day at a time Cuz !

Have a good day Dog !-- We need to find that gremlin in the car !-- Probably a short somewhere !-- but where ? -- I hate when that happens !

Yo D.D. could U at least hide your one hitter when U get close to that po-po trap out there !-- I really need to learn to make vape oil if for no other reason than to keep U outta jail !- Next time when U cross the Mexican border and they ask U why U going to Mexico PLEASE  don't ever tell them again that U going to get drugs !-- They are not amused !


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- That the problem with distilling --People want to to just jar it up and move it !-- How hard is it to take a little time and make it the best U can !-- U cut it down to abut 100 proof ?--- I'm gonna need another case of bottle real soon !-- I got a gallon of Blackberry wine in the freezer --Almost forgot ! -- I get into one of those mason jars it would put me in jail for sure !-- Whiskey bumps U know ?


----------



## giggy

Hey yall good morning. I'm back at the grind should of stayed home. Nothing has changed. Yall have a great day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy I'll have your lights on the way soon! -- I hope this week but U know I am slow ?--  Anyway I'm pretty sure U can fix them !-- I hope they get U a good start on your new grow room !--- Looks like I can only get the 4 bigger ones in the box !
Got 2 --750 mil bottles out of that gallon of Blackberry wine !


----------



## yarddog

keef, me too man. i am sick of working on it. i have a feeling its going to be a cold winter. i'll be riding the bike for a while i am afraid. my wife loaned her car to a friend about four months ago now. i was ok with it for a bit, helping out and all. but i am getting mad now, you should be able to find a car in four months time. i feel like they are taking advantage, and besides i could really use my truck my wife is driving while her car is gone. i have tried to stay out of it, its her car and her friend but now it is really putting a cramp in our lives. plus the car is old 500k miles. i am afriad every day that i will get a phone call saying it broke down. That girl, she will help someone out and put us in a bind. she cares too much i guess. thats why i have not gotten mad at her. she tries, but dang sometimes its a hard row to hoe.
kraven, whats a dog gfot to do to be on your christmas list??? gutters need cleaning? i'll clean em with a toothbrush. lol


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a good Monday start  and happy Halloween


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !--Showers at the beach today high in the low 80s !-- Good Day to lay up and burn some weed !

Hey Dog -- Time to make a call !-- Tell them U need your ride back in a few days because your other one is broken !-- Just tell them U were glad U could help and your sorry but you'll be needing the car back in a few days !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I really wish I lived by the beach I'm  really beginning to hate the city life b.c sounds  better and better every day


----------



## Keef

Got a Canadian Nurse lives down the street D.D. use to work with !- - He the one that introduced me to the hook up on Mexican brickweed before I started growing again !-- He lives on a canal with direct access to the bay and Gulf !-- I think he's  done with the cold !-- He goes home once a year or so to visit !
He get his fishing pole and a six pack in the kayak and he's good !--


----------



## Budlight

He's a lucky man I Tell ya this cold business really sucks  whenever it starts to get cold the body stiffens up and I move like I'm 90 years old  I definitely don't think it's going to be much longer till I move to a warmer place


----------



## umbra

Good morning and Happy Halloween. Bud the Maritimes are some of my favorite shoreline. I went to the wooden boat festival in Mahone Bay 1 year, really a blast. Yeah they actually let me steer the Bluenose II in Lunenburg. But I thought you guys celebrated Guy Fawkes Day and not Halloween.


----------



## Keef

This old body couldn't do it !-- It's hard enough to get moving without the cold !-- I don't think we even had a killing frost last year !-- I live on one of Texas many barrier islands -- The bay half mile one way and the Gulf of Mexico half mile in the other direction ! -- Starting up the road there's  abut 30 something miles of wild undeveloped beach !--


----------



## umbra

We are having a cold spell here this week. The low was 40 and the high today will be 64. I diverted hot air from the lights into the house. A comfortable 78. I never thought I would get used to the heat out here, but it definitely felt cold this morning.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC, and Happy Halloween. Got my coffee and had my first toke of the day.  Keef that sound like a great place to be.  Undeveloped Beach.  I know when I live in Fl I hate to go to the beach because all of the building going on.  They destroy the beach.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Umbra the Maritimes are very beautiful but they still get some nasty cold  weather out there they actually get a lot more snow than we do in Calgary  we call it Halloween unfortunately like every other holiday it's getting   Destroyed  because so many people are offended by different things  I've never heard this offends me so much in my whole life as I have this Halloween  wake you even have movie stars the dressed up as a pilgrim and Indian and now they have to make public apologies for offending people like what the hell is going on with this society


----------



## Budlight

Umbra it's funny that you say that about the lights because that's how I heat my deck/smoking room sitting room  until everything goes out to the garage


----------



## ness

The AI is looking like it going to start to amber.  The buds are getting big.  And, I like what I see.  Won't be long now before harvest.


----------



## ness

Bud, that is one of the reasons I stay at home society. Crazy.  I got this feeling mj is going to become legal.


----------



## Budlight

Im with you ness  Society has gone crazy  yeah I don't think it'll be long before it is legal here but at the same time old Trudeau's wanting to charge something like $400 an ounce which just made me laugh because if they're trying to decriminalize it to take it out of the hands of the drug dealers that's just going to make it a more popular item at a price of  $400 an ounce  but then on another note you never know they might just keep it the way it is right now because I know for a fact the doctors are making a killing and so are these so-called compassion clubs or whatever you want to call them who are handing out medical license left right and centre for free as long as you sign with one of their LPs who gives them a huge kick back  Time will tell though


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy I'll have your lights on the way soon! -- I hope this week but U know I am slow ?--  Anyway I'm pretty sure U can fix them !-- I hope they get U a good start on your new grow room !--- Looks like I can only get the 4 bigger ones in the box !
> Got 2 --750 mil bottles out of that gallon of Blackberry wine ![/QUOTEno problem keef. Still got aways to go yet myself.


----------



## giggy

How is everybody this afternoon? Wish i was still at home as i'm only half way through and wore out. That bed will look good tonight. Chat at yall later. Peace


----------



## yarddog

yeah giggy, glad your up and at em enough to work. too bad you had to go to work, wish we could all be rich and famous. well, well off and anonymous would work for me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bunch of Potheads,,,,lol,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> We are having a cold spell here this week. The low was 40 and the high today will be 64. I diverted hot air from the lights into the house. A comfortable 78. I never thought I would get used to the heat out here, but it definitely felt cold this morning.



Amazingly enough, it's been warm here the last couple of days. 70's during the day, 50's at nite.   My drying room is 76 right now,  44% humidity.


----------



## Budlight

I swear that mail lady hates me still nothing  hopefully tomorrow


----------



## yarddog

maybe your maillady be growing some bud, budlight.   he might have debo'ed your seeds. lol


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Still overcast !
I need my pipe !-- Ugh !


----------



## Keef

Bud at $400 an ounce Outlaws like me would be filling that demand ! -- Dog says he wants to be rich !-- That famous football quartback is rich !-- The guy that signs his check is wealthy !-- So I guess it depends on your prospective !--- All I really need is my bills paid ---A little pot farm would do that and maybe get me - an airplane -- Got to have a place to land at the farm -- A few toys and I'm good ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

OUCH,,$400 a Zip. I pay anywhere from 250 to 300 for killer Dank.


----------



## umbra

Watching the Empire Strikes Back. My how things have changed over the last 36 years.


----------



## WeedHopper

Aint that the truth Bro.
When I started my Business over 20yrs ago,,all i had was a Roll of Quarters and a PAGER.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !-- Ain't no killer dank around here !-- Except what I grow ! - I guess the dime bag will just be one of the stories old people will tell the kids who will just laugh and laugh !--- Everybody knows weed was never that cheap !--but It was !-


----------



## Budlight

That's funny dog  this day and age you just never know   She's always messing with me  she tried to tell the post office my house doesn't exist  but yet it's been here since 1953


----------



## WeedHopper

$10.00 Lids,,I remember well my friend,,and they were huge. We called them 4 finger bags. Damn now i do feel old.


----------



## Keef

Those were the days Hopper but U never knew what U was gonna get and there wasn't much choice !
Most didn't have scales so a lid was often one of those Prince Albert tobacco cans ( U know the flat looking pocket size can) stuffed full !-- I used to get kilos from a caboose railroad guy that made the trip on the train from Houston to the Mexican border several times a week !-- I'd break it down into 1/4 lbs !-- Then break the 1/4 lb down into 5 equal bags for my dealers !-- I tell them I want this much for these 4 and this one is yours if U get more than I want more power to U !-- When U bring me my money we'll do it again !-- Sometimes they would be back several times a night on the weekend !-- I should be ashamed cause one 1/4 lb would pay for my investment !-- Good Times !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All. 
Hope all is well. Potted up the little ones. Been doing lots of reading and thinking, I know I need at least one more spot to grow. I have been looking at cob led lights. Ebb and flow and this Aero thing. 
And when I read kilo my mind goes ????? 
And 10 dollar lids, Not for a long time. 
Enough rambling for me.
Off for a Smoke


----------



## Keef

What Up WH ? -- It was a different time !--
 Aero is a fantastic way to clone but growing this way is kinda hard until U Grok it !-- I think Giggy knows about Cobb LEDs -- I just use those middle of the road Mars Hydro 300  Reflector Series . -- I just kinda fell into aero !-- I got knats so I bought an aero cloner cut the tops off the plants an re-rooted them !-- I looked at the cloner and thought -- If that water had nutes in it I could just grow like this !-- It wasn't hard to copy it on a larger scale and fix some things I felt were wrong !-- Cost me a little less than $250 for a box light combo ! ( $50 for the box $200 for the light )-I'm in a prohibition state and gotta watch the power usage so LEDS are my only choice !--I got 8 big 35 gallon grow boxes  and 3 smaller ones I use in my nursery / cloning station --One box --One light !-- I see good things happening in ebb and flow and DWC too !-- Dog and Kraven grow that way -- I think ? -- Umbra uses a soil less grow medium !-- All of them are water pharming !-- Getting the nutes right is the key !-- I'm still fumbling around but I'm getting better !-- In water pharming if U get it right it works great but when things go wrong they go wrong fast !-
However U decide to grow someone gonna know something about it !


----------



## Keef

When these plants are about 14-18 inches tall I plan to flip it all at one to instead of a few plants at a time !
Walk in closet with 6 LEDs ? -- I couldn't do this with hot lights !-- 

View attachment 20161031_175651-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Can't wait to see how this one turns out Keef  hopefully you got a zombie in there somewhere  not to mention I know you've been on a crazy hunt for colours so this one should be good


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bud but the real purpose of this area will be to feed plants to my spare room I plan to set up as bloom when it gets a little closer to the end of prohibition !-- I got plans for as many as 20 of these in bloom !-- 4 groups of 5 -- I got a good 60 day finisher a group of 5 of these boxes will be ready to harvest every 2 weeks !--  4-6 plants per box !-- I can get 1/4 pound per box on the low end -- The closer I get the nutes dialed in the higher the yield ! -- I am already above the low end and could double that one cycle soon !--Looking  towards 500 grams per square meter and it is doable !


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Which one of those Rosin Presses did U get ?


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Morning Kraven !-- That the problem with distilling --People want to to just jar it up and move it !-- How hard is it to take a little time and make it the best U can !-- U cut it down to abut 100 proof ?--- I'm gonna need another case of bottle real soon !-- I got a gallon of Blackberry wine in the freezer --Almost forgot ! -- I get into one of those mason jars it would put me in jail for sure !-- Whiskey bumps U know ?




This hasn't been tempered down yet Keef, it's still around 180 proof. I usually shoot for around 110 proof, seems to be the sweet spot for me. Good for just sippin'


----------



## Keef

I ran across some nice wooden kegs when I was looking at wine supplies !-- Fairly cheap too !-- Soon as U send this out U could get to work filling up a keg for next year ?-- I don't know if the charred inside but that can be done !-- Aged for almost a year in a charred oak barrel ? -- Be sweet !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra --Which one of those Rosin Presses did U get ?


No name, just a hydraulic setup off of ebay.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra -- I been wanting to climb back on this Liquid Weed band wagon and I'm just not sure I can make an alcohol extraction clean enough !-- I hate to do it but looks like I might have to blast a little butane  !-- Not excited about it but just can't see any other way without CO2 !-- Rosin tech.would be clean enough !
I need to make a clean enough extract to use in an outlaw e-cig liquid !--
 OOPs !-- 
Just teasing !--I mean a legal THC e-cig liquid for when prohibition ends! -- That's  my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## umbra

IMO the rosin tech is best when doing smaller batches of kief in 1 of the metal tea bags. I would say that doing an alcohol extract of the same kief would yield something similar in quality. But would require the other step(s) of winterizing/dewaxing and evaporation. I bought my set up for $450, bags were $10 for a pack.


----------



## Kraven

I'm keeping a close eye on ya Umbra, when you get close on temps and pressures will you share that please, if your feel inclined


----------



## umbra

Yes, no problem Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

Thank you, I know it's gonna vary from strain to strain, but a good general starting point would be nice. Hows the new job treating you, has it brought a bit of peace of mind to you yet ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Where's  my pipe !


----------



## umbra

Yes I like the job. They are a California company so not much of the fortune 500 wackiness. Dress code is very relaxed. Most corporate meeting are scheduled after 10 am, so the CEO can surf in the morning. I like that all the corporate craziness has its place, but it doesn't rule everything. I have a tendency to be very driven, too much most times and I like being able to take a deep breath and relax. The radiology equipment is in high demand so I like that as well. My son @ UNC thinks they will be upgrading 36 of their rooms with the equipment next year.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Hippies, ,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper ! --Wanna get high ?

About these hash oil carts --  I see a problem and I want to know how they solved it !-- The Rosin Tech extract --BHO -- Probably that CO2  also comes out too thick or solid and won't flow well enough to be used in an e-cig !-- The packaging say they use no Glycols !-- So what the hell are they thinning it with ?


----------



## umbra

NCH's buddy that does bhang cartridges uses coconut oil to thin the oil and make it so it can be vaped in a pen.


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't take much !-- I use cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil to chase my caps !-- One attempt at liquid weed I tried some -- It burned nasty !-- Maybe the processed coconut oil works ? -- I be finding out !


----------



## yarddog

what up ofc? i see the colonial pipeline blew up yesterday. guess gas prices are going back up.  for a few days last  month i had a hard time finding fuel. and when you have a 2.5 gal tank, you can't just fill up and ride for a week. lol like a junkie, i am always looking for my next "fix" of fuel


----------



## Keef

Dog in da house !

Umbra -- Kraven -- Anyone !-- So I have a question about something I don't really want to talk about but here it is !--- I think there is room for in the market for Liquid Weed cartridges and hash oil cartridges !-- So I'm after a method to produce a Liquid Weed cartridge that is about 30% THC !-- So my secret plan is to buy Mexican kilo bricks for cheap and extract it --THC and CBDs are what they are no matter thier source ! -- Turn it into a Liquid Weed and sell it back to the masses !-- At the same time work on making a premium hash oil cart for the top end of the market !-- Which I think I can do already ! -- but I think a 30 % THC e-cig liquid would make most happy !


----------



## Budlight

Mexican weed ha ha Ha I have a funny story about Mexican weed so I go over to Mexico for my sisters wedding she had been living over there for a little while now so I got her to grab me some greens before I got there so she goes over and sees her friend at the tattoo shop which ends up being one of the big time cartel guy I guess so my plane lands I get my bag of weed I'm all happy so just before they decide to cut the wedding cake   I decided I'm going to sneak off for a quick puff  next thing you know from a block away this cop comes Rippon right up to me next thing I know I'm in handcuffs laying face down in the back of a truck on my way to the police station over a joint actually half a joint turns out needless to say apparently tourists weren't supposed to have the weed that I had so they were trying to accuse me of being cartel  and wouldn't speak one word of English to me the whole time they had me in jail  luckily my sister's new husband's cousin was an ex police officer and had moved higher up in the politics and was able to get me out that night if not they wanted to keep me for eight days which was two days past my flight let me tell you when people say Mexican Jail's are not that nice they are not lying   So I decided  seeing how I got in so much trouble for this green I decided I was gonna bring some of the seeds home and let me tell you my dirty little Mexican is growing out pretty nice and she was some of the most high she smoke I have ever had  










 Hope everyone is off to a great Monday morning


----------



## Keef

Dam Bud !-- That's  no fun !-- Mexico got good weed and mediocre weed !-- The cartels are a dangerous group !-- They give U  that silver or lead proposition ? --Take the silver !-- I would love to have an ultralight plane -- but if I had an ultralight or any plane down here they would be around eventually with a proposal that I dare not turn down --so I don't fly !-- To me the end of prohibition should weaken or destroy the power of the cartels ! -- Then maybe I can fly because I want to instead of because I have to ! 

Yo Dog what did they use on that pipeline ? --Low bid Chinese steel ? 
I remember a time when a whole lot of steel from Mexico had to be recalled because some of the scrap steel it was made from was old X-ray machines and their radio active components !-- So they had a whole lot of radio active rebar !


----------



## Keef

Stuffed a couple more plants into bloom !-- My production boxes will only have 4-6 plants but for now I just do the best I can !
See that gallon jug ? -- Used to be 3 gallons of Black Berry Wine !-- I'll run it thru the freezer one more time to see if I can get any more water off of it !-- Stuff is tart and potent !-- Probably end up at about 40% alcohol ! 

View attachment 20161101_092319.jpg


View attachment 20161101_092503.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Both pics are looking tasty Keef


----------



## giggy

morning folks. making another day, yall have a great one. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy! -- What and how U gonna grow those Purple Cheese Autos ? 

Thanks Bud but the plan calls for me to harvest 5 boxes  like this every 2 weeks !-- I be working an extractor !-- I already figured out how this works !-- At harvest time D.D. will take what she wants to keep for smoking and I can extract the rest !-- Girlfriend likes good flowers !-- It's  a win-win for me !
Still might blast some keif with Butane because It's  the cleanest extract I can get for now !-- I can get out the last of the hydrocarbons in the microwave at the same time I add the thinner and mix up the oil for a vape pen !--


----------



## Keef

Dog -- Still no seed ? -- Everyone got them but U !-- I'm out of the Skunky seed because I just divided them up among U guys! --- I got other stuff !-- We give it a few more days and try again !-- No more playing !--We'll go old school on they a** !-- When U get the package I'll have to tell U where they at !-- Stop me from shipping something maybe once ? -- I just still think it should get there !


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef   do you guys have  Iso based butane out there I know we have it here it's just more expensive than regular butane  i'll take a look in the garage and see if I can find an old can of it


----------



## giggy

Keef i plan on running them 20/4 till done. Always wanted to try a auto just never would buy any. I really don't want to buy fems anymore for that matter.

Budlight your a man after my own heart. I have been trying to figure away to get old landrace strains from mexico if any are left that is. I'm wanting all the old landrace strains i can find. Early 80's mexican sativa had a strong christmas tree smell and i loved it.


----------



## Keef

I 'll check Bud !-- I know they have that ultra clean butane in 16 ounce cans at pipe stores for refilling lighters !-- I still want a CO2 extractor !-- Just might have to use butane to pay for it !-- I knows some people in New Orleans !-- Even a bird don't sh** in it's  own nest !-- I move nothing around here at all !-- Don't have enough yet anyway !-- So that might explain my comment about Outlaw Liquid Weed !-- It's  just a thought for now I just bid my time !-- New Orleans would like some Liquid Weed cartridges packaged for street retail sales  !-- I even have example of how it is packaged in the free states I could copy if I wanted -- I don't wanna !


----------



## yarddog

keef, lets give it a few days. i am not worried yet.  i'll send you a pm with more info


----------



## Keef

Giggy if they would end prohibition so I could talk to people -- I'm gonna find some old landraces for U !-- I'm on a quest for a Frankenplant and Giggy's quest is for that old school lip numbing pine ! --Sooner or later I'll run across it if they would just let me work !-- There's  this Santa Marta Gold Landrace I'll chase down one day !-- If it  still exist !--  Hey an old pot farmer can have more than one project going at a time !
I figure people done fanned out across the world looking for them so only unexplored place I could find was polyploidy !-- Instead of traveling the world looking for unknown strains -- I be in the lab killing cuts !
I just need to win once !-- So I continue as if I won't have my Frankenplant! -- Still got some fine genetics !


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey peeps, how much decarbed pot should i give a 45 pound dog? A gram?


----------



## Keef

Rose ain't no straight answer to that question !-- Start with a gram and see how it affects him !--Might slow the hellion down some !--- Maybe think how much U would take and start with maybe a third of that !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Hey peeps, how much decarbed pot should i give a 45 pound dog? A gram?



Rose I would start with a half a gram maximum my pities got into some 1 g brownies And it messed  them up pretty good  and my aunt when she was giving it to her pug for cancer she would just give it just a small dab on a dog treat any more than that would really mess the dog up she said all it would do is lay there and sleep


----------



## Rosebud

thank you, he growled at the groomer last time, so howard is getting cbd only... i will start with a half a gram or less. Thanks.


----------



## Keef

Rose we use benadryl on our pup who gets worried about the groomer !-- 

Weed ? -- I eat some weed !-- 
He a bud thief !-- He stole a bud and bit me when I tried to get it back-- easily more than a gram !-- turned him into a rag doll !-- He like some weed !-- He do it again he gets the chance ! 

View attachment 20161101_141810.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Howard wears a muzzle with the bather.... a sweet young girl...that is scared of him. He better be good, I only got a little harley and lots of folks need that. He had a tiny bud rolled in grass fed butter.. LOL... I shoved it down his throat at 12:15... His appointment is 1.... I will call and check on him and tell the groomer what I did...Prozac made him worse.. so lets hope cbd will mellow his brain.
Thanks you guys.. My scaled doesn't weigh less than a gram so I think it might have been a 1/4 gram.


----------



## yarddog

i just take some decarbed and sprinkle it on a piece of bread with peanut butter on it. but when i give it to the Dane, the goal is to knock him out for the night.  lazy dog, he will sleep till 11am if you let him


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Is this what they call sexting?  Lol!



Im ashamed of you DD. I did not know you were into Porn :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog --No seed ?

Bud I forgot to answer your PM Cuz !-Sorry !-- The problem with this e-cig liquid is that they tend to separate like salad dressing !-- We can make the extracts but THC shatter and wax won't flow in an e-cig !-- So finding something to think it without changing the taste and is smokable !-- Right now -- There are 2 options in my book  -- A special polyethylene Glycol that "suspends" the oil so it will flow in an e-cig the other I plan to try soon is processed coconut oil !-- BHO Shatter or wax -- CO2 oil -- thin them all slightly and they'll flow well  enough to work in an e-cig !-- Those carts are disposable and have 1/2 mil in them -- If it will clog an e-cig burner after a mil or 2 then we good !


----------



## Keef

D.D. left her phone at her patients house Monday morning when  she  got off work so she had to make the 40 minute drive one way to get it !-- I offered to drive her and she said not if I didn't shave !-- I look like an old Hobo !-- So she drove herself !-- Let me tell U that just broke my heart !


----------



## Keef

Chicken Little here !-- I'm bout tired of saying the sky is falling !-- It survived the Zombie Juice and appears to be making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !-- If it's  not stable it will outgrow this !-- One day !-- A baby like this gonna become a legend !

Could this be it ? -- Probably not !-- The pipe don't lie !-- We will know ! 

View attachment 20161101_172019.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef, did you get the pm I sent this about the seeds? No seeds today. 
The trees are all different colors now.    
Time for a smoke


----------



## Keef

Nope Dog no PM ! -- I do love the fall leaf colors but not many trees round here !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> thank you, he growled at the groomer last time, so howard is getting cbd only... i will start with a half a gram or less. Thanks.



Have you tried benadryl?  1mg per pound.  Not sure if you could even overdose accidentally. I've given 3 times the dose to one of mine without problems. For grooming, I would give 1mg per pound about 30 mins before grooming.  And, go lightly on the weed--  don't listen to Keef!


----------



## umbra

When they did my angiogram, they gave me a benadryl( for the dye) and a valium to relax me, so I wouldn't skirm around while they were putting the catheter in my femoral artery. It worked on me, lol.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Giggy if they would end prohibition so I could talk to people -- I'm gonna find some old landraces for U !-- I'm on a quest for a Frankenplant and Giggy's quest is for that old school lip numbing pine ! --Sooner or later I'll run across it if they would just let me work !-- There's  this Santa Marta Gold Landrace I'll chase down one day !-- If it  still exist !--  Hey an old pot farmer can have more than one project going at a time !
> I figure people done fanned out across the world looking for them so only unexplored place I could find was polyploidy !-- Instead of traveling the world looking for unknown strains -- I be in the lab killing cuts !
> I just need to win once !-- So I continue as if I won't have my Frankenplant! -- Still got some fine genetics !



Reeferman bred Santa Marta Gold in seed form. But Snowhigh has Pablo's Gold. The landrace sativas are out there, but you have to be searching all the time.


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- See what I mean ? 
I'll have a better chance of finding something unique by just keep doing what I'm doing !-- I probably got at least 2 more years before I could do anything with The Green Grail even if I had it in hand ! -


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I was just poking around on YouTube when I came across that video I just remembered you were saying that the propyleneglycol tasted terrible  and caused it to separate or something so I figured after watching his video that that other stuff that he was using might work he seems to swear by it


----------



## umbra

While the mexican and columbian sativas are out there, its Bangkok Betty, vietnam black, and oriental express from Billy Goats seeds that are special.


----------



## Keef

No Bud Thanks !-- U never know when U might run across something new ! -- I just see a healthy future for vape oil !-- Only way I know to do is turn my head injury focus loose on it !-- I did like those hash oil cartridges but I think there will be a market for a vape oil closer to premium weed instead of hash oil !--I want to make both !-- 

 Umbra there's plenty better pharmers than me and they gonna have access to the same genetics everyone else gonna have !--I'm not gonna compete in that rat race !- All I want is a monopoly on a highly desirable plant is that too much to ask ? -


----------



## Rosebud

Good news, the groomer said it was a significant change, he didn't growl at anyone and was more relaxed.  YES!  It is funny about Benadryl, it gives me the heeby jeebies..AND i had one standard poodle that had the same reaction. he just had restless everything for 6 hours... I have never given it to a dog or to me again.  I am glad it works for your babydolls.  I think he may get this more often, maybe we can fix his brain.


----------



## Keef

Our pups really don't need benadryl Rose -- Baby Jo-Jo gets worried !-- I have to take benadryl for my face but if I take too much my legs start Jerking around  again and that is miserable !-- Sounds like your on to something with Howard !-- Wilson say he likes weed too !


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Nope Dog no PM ! -- I do love the fall leaf colors but not many trees round here !


ok i sent another, maybe i forgot to click the send button last time. its happened before.


----------



## Kraven

Keef the stuff you told me that THG was using..... I bought it so I can start doing refills with my gear. It is PEG 400,300 and 200 but they don't tell what ratio, but a 50ml bottle will make 50 carts so basically I traded 39.99 for ~300 worth of THC carts. Made one with HS and two to three hits is more than plenty, plus I still have 3 ml of that in the fridge...and about 45ml of the solution. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Kraven I would use just enough EJ Mix to make it flow --1 to 1 or even less ! -- I'm glad it worked for U !--Did U do the microwave thing to heat it up so it mixes well !-- Let that excess sit awhile and see if it separates?  --That's  my biggest concern !


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats Kraven, nice that you can do that.

Good morning peeps, i have good news. We had two nordles...looked like the same phenos...WRONG... one was so skunky I was shocked. The other was like last years nordle.. Nordle is a CBD Crew strain. They think it is 1 to 1 cbd/thc. Well I tasted it the skunk one last night and I love it. I am shocked. Nordle is mr rosebuds strain that has helped him with his ms a lot, I think.  So, we don't have a huge amount, but we will make some oil out of it today... It is just a great body help and an indica stone... but not really strong. It will make good medicine, i am so happy. I ordered new syringes  and  got tiny ones so folks can try it.

Howard had his new cbd medicine this morning... would be cool if it could actually help his brain as well as the symptoms... Mr Wilson is growing, had to order a new crate.. Love him.... Big hugs all around ofc.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody glad to hear you're really happy with your new   Medicine  Rose  i've heard good things about the CBD crew I'm really excited to see what my two are going to be Like  I have two different crosses with there Z7 a.k.a. remedy   One is a giggle moon Z7 and the other one is a deep midnight X Z7  you were the first person that I know of to actually grow them out so now you have me even more excited about  them


----------



## Keef

Another cup of coffee ? -- I'm working that buzz this morning !--- D.D. off to East Texas this afternoon !-- They're having a memorial service ( party) for her cousin who recently passed away !-- One cousin was lamenting that he just wish he knew where to get a couple joints so the band ( more cousins )could get "Right" before they started playing !--D.D. said she'd see what she could do !-- They never smoked anything but brickweed !-They don't know we grow and I'll keep it that way -- but how hard U think I should hit them ?
I'm gonna roll a couple joints for them !-- How high should I get them ? -- They not ready for what's about to happen to them !--


----------



## Rosebud

I didn't know about the Z7 budlight... CBD's are awesome for folks that don't like to get stoned. I know, who doesn't like to get stoned, but there are a lot of older people that don't.  And when your sick, being stoned isn't so fun... so i am very hopeful, i have a couple more nordle seeds I may plant this winter to see if i get this pheno again. I will go look up your Z7.. thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## Rosebud

Don'y hurt um keef, they won't be able to play.


----------



## Budlight

How long do you guys think General hydroponics nutrients would last for if it was stored in a cool dark place  i'm starting to think my nutrients has gone bad because I have some funny things going on and I'm pulling out my hair I've tried everything only thing I can think of is maybe the nutrients have gone bad there  going on a year and a half maybe two years old


----------



## Budlight

I agree with Rose Keef don't mess them up too bad or else you'll all have them all up they're turning as green as the Incredible Hulk

No problem Rose if I can help in anyway I'm always happy to you and everyone else has taught me so much good knowledge I really appreciate you guys


----------



## Rosebud

I wouldn't think it is the nutes Budlight, do you need to post a pic?


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose - Bud !-- My first thought was to twist up a couple joints of keif with just enough weed in it to make it smoke easy or just sprinkle keif on my best and send them to the spirit world !-- I think maybe better just send some B.B. -- They not gonna be able to play after they smoke anything I got ! -- I just want to give them something they won't forget !-- I told D.D. I want some video of after they get high and try to play !-- Told U-- -I'm a bad man !-- Oh !-- I'm also sending them some "Wine" ! -- I am da devil U know ?


----------



## Budlight

I was looking at the charts you posted Rose I'm almost feeling like it's a zinc deficiency but not 


quite sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog

i think they need some epsom's salt. 1/4 teaspoon per gallon
what are you growing in?


----------



## Budlight

Dog I'm growing in sunshine mixed number four


----------



## yarddog

bud, i don't know much, but the way the yellowing on the leaf tips are and the color differences at the veins of the leaves, makes it look like it needs some magnesium, epsom's salts. 
i have no knowledge about the sunshine mix. i feel you man, its hard to know what to do. my problem was The Fear. i was afraid of making a mistake and it made me prone to not making a decision on what to do.  if you have more than one plant, try it out on one plant and see what it does. is this mix #4 like soil, or a soil less medium??
*** this is a pic of a plant i had with a mg def.


----------



## Budlight

Thanks dog I will give it a whirl


----------



## Keef

I'm learning that some varieties like a stronger nute solution and some weaker !--My Widow -- B.B.-- Da Nurse ( Nurse Larry ) Da Masta -(Master Kush ) -- thrive at 3 mils per gallon of Botanacare Pro Grow or Pro Bloom -- Put that much on an indica and it will burn it !-- The bottle recommends 10 mils per gallon !-- I don't know if it is LEDs or what but 10 mils is over 3 times what I use !--


----------



## umbra

Check your ph Could be Nute
lockout


----------



## Keef

Yes !--I did ! 

View attachment 20161102_153329.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Plan for the night stay really high. Long day at work, Had a client in the plant, Food Production. All the Big Wigs and QC. 
had me ready to go home at 6:05, Production starts at 6
Back to the Pipe 
Peace


----------



## yarddog

i had a truck to repair, well actually threee from the same customer. seems someone that drives for them filled the fuel tanks with gasoline. cost the owner about 18 grand total for all three trucks. the good news is two trucks was on the E when refilled with gas. so now ole yarddog has saved 36 gallons of diesel tainted gas for the dirt bike. i will be riding on free gas for a few weeks. lol....
keef, i will be voting for the first time, and a convicted felon at that!!! i am close to having all my rights restored. it will be nice to be able to own a firearm without the risk of 7 years prison.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yarddog,,,How the hell can you get your rights back to own a weapon? In Texas a convicted felon can never legally own a weapon again without a Pardon.


----------



## Budlight

No Umbra my run off is coming out at 6.5 I had the big  Battle  of the testing pen  being cracked like you did so I've been doublechecking everything with my try  metre  seems to be good


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight, your nutrients haven't settled to the bottom have they? I think that only happens with organic nutes... Sometimes after a year mine get real thick, but i bet that doesn't happen with yours.. I hope the magnesium from the Epsom salts work.

Good for you Keef for voting..


----------



## Keef

D.D. on her way to East Texas for 4 days !-- She got a bottle of cannacaps !-- She got plenty B.B. joints for "The Band" -- She got her One -hitter (Dugout) full of B.B. too!-- Then she got her pipe and maybe half Oz. of Bubblicious !-- Then just to be sure she packing a couple grams of hash and a couple bottles of Blue Berry  "Wine"!-- 
Hurricane D.D. bout to roll into  town !


----------



## Budlight

Rose I'm not too sure  I know I sure shake the heck out of them before I use them  but definitely a possibility 


Keef that is to funny D.D  he's going to have that party sleeping in no time

I did a bunch of work in the new room today  Walls are  up a sub floor is in electrical is  roughed in  making some pretty good progress I have to say


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> D.D. on her way to East Texas for 4 days !-- She got a bottle of cannacaps !-- She got plenty B.B. joints for "The Band" -- She got her One -hitter (Dugout) full of B.B. too!-- Then she got her pipe and maybe half Oz. of Bubblicious !-- Then just to be sure she packing a couple grams of hash and a couple bottles of Blue Berry  "Wine"!--
> Hurricane D.D. bout to roll into  town !



Keef 
The Band not gonna play is my vote

Gonna go finish my Joint.


----------



## Keef

Pretty much WH !-- They all getting together to celebrate the life of thier Cuz the drummer who passed not long ago !-- It's  not important whether they can play or not !-- They won't be forgetting how high they got that day for long, long time !-- Anyone asked where she got it ? --It came from one of the free states (pick one ) ! -- Wonder how they make that hash ?


----------



## WoodHippy

You think you a Devil, I See ya a good Devil. They gonna have a good time for sure.


----------



## Keef

Oh Yeah !-- They be speaking French and doing that IEEEE thing like they do before the day is done ! -- I know they never had weed this good and I bet not one of them ever even seen any hash !-- Good Times !


----------



## Keef

The reason I gotta learn to make that liquid weed is because D.D. just drop her one hitter in her purse and off she goes without a care !-- A potent  e-cig liquid or hash oil cartridge would be so much safer !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef
Right behind you on the E cig oil. Will help me to. I did not want to go to work tomorrow,
Night All


----------



## Keef

All come down to making shatter !-- Kraven and Gooch can make it with alcohol !-- I can't get it clean enough !-- So I'm gonna shake keif and make some BHO !--I'm pretty sure I can drive the last of the butane !-- - Then the same process Kraven uses with EJ Mix or Pro-Mix !-- Well maybe one little difference !-- PEG gave me a smokers cough when I first switched to an e-cig !-- Got to be another way !-- Right Umbra ?


----------



## St_Nick

Hey folks, guess who got some new tires? and a new computer.  Now I'm broke again but I have a full bedroom full of hanging good stuff.


----------



## umbra

My #1 son brought home some of his frat bros for Christmas 1 year. They had no where to go for Christmas, so they came to my house. They didn't even know what hash was, lol. Foolish boys...I made some bubble black hash for them, they were so high.


----------



## Budlight

Well dog I gave them a dose of the Epson salt we'll see what happens fingers crossed  thank you for the tip


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Congrats Kraven, nice that you can do that.
> 
> Rose its a work in progress, not as good as store bought but working to try an improve, would like to get to be much less dependent on the store if I can.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Good news, the groomer said it was a significant change, he didn't growl at anyone and was more relaxed.  YES!  It is funny about Benadryl, it gives me the heeby jeebies..AND i had one standard poodle that had the same reaction. he just had restless everything for 6 hours... I have never given it to a dog or to me again.  I am glad it works for your babydolls.  I think he may get this more often, maybe we can fix his brain.



Benadryl will do that, especially in large doses or if you're not used to it. Before Ginger got a nose job I had to dose her heavy just so she could sleep; she would just suck it out of the syringe!  Glad the weed helped Howard.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Don'y hurt um keef, they won't be able to play.



 Believe me, my peeps need to be sedated maybe the weed will keep the drama down!!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Refreshing! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477795208551.jpg


----------



## burnin1

Sometimes you just need something like that!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Wake and Bake time !
Burnin1 how's the leg healing ?


----------



## yarddog

hopper, states are different. with Georgia, there is a huge misconception about this subject. i believed for several years that without a pardon from the president or the Governor i was out of luck.  turned out to not be true. i may be turned down the first few times. time will tell, i am a non violent felon, so that should help. and i have a few letters of recommendation from some very influential peeps in our community, one being a county sheriff. 

well, its Thursday, lets get it started....
i have someone coming to the house this weekend to replace some ceramic tile. the flowers are drying just in time, i will be able to put them in Tupperware tonight and air the house out before Friday. i happen to like the smell, but i really don't want my house reeking of weed.    the closet i keep the motorcycle gear in is full of drying weed. my helmet smells like weed when i put it on now, pleasant actually..


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. got spooked pretty good yesterday, got to make me a new pipe and had to find another pocket bud box. everything is ok but my feelings as i liked them. o-well better safe then sorry. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

oh yeah, no seeds yet keef.
giggy, thats scary man. i tossed a pipe and a little pimento jar of weed once. cop locked eyes with me and pulled out behind me and hit the lights. i tossed it before he got close, then he flew passed me and got the guy speeding in front of me. i went back a few weeks later and actually found the pipe, glass and unbroken too.


----------



## Keef

Giggy have to lose a pipe in a hurry ? -- That's why I like a small pipe with some weight !--- Things go wrong that pipe go long ways !


----------



## Kraven

YD , WH I had to apply to get mine back, it is through the clemency program...gotta goto a hearing but in the end and a few thousand dollars I simply made my felony disappear, and since I'm not a repeat violent offender I was able to get my rights restored....young and dumb about cost me for life.....


----------



## yarddog

good for you Kraven, i used to think you had to do something bad to get a felony. not so, so many things with give you that bid red F for the rest of your life.
ever stolen anything from the workplace? maybe a roll of tape of a few pens?? felony..... see how easy it is to get one?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Dog my crimes were also non violent. I have not been to prison in over 30yrs. I have been told that i should apply for a Pardon,,but that cost money i dont have to spare at this time,,especially to take a chance on them saying no. I personally think it sucks that i cant own a weapon (legally, lol)  to protect my family when i have never been busted for anything to do with guns. Assholes


----------



## yarddog

yeah bro i feel you on that one


----------



## Keef

I'm around just not moving so well !-- Weather's changing so my face swelling up too !-- Feeling my age today !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, Keef, if you don't start taking Turmeric for your inflammation, i am coming down there! It works!!! In fact pm me your addy and i will have it sent to you. I take 3 at a time..a life saver.

YD, when i have people coming in my house that i don't want to smell like it smells in here, I saute onions... works like a charm.

Giggy, crap. I got busted for pot when i was 18... it was the jar of roaches that got us.. We got off fine, one of my friends rich daddy got her off and thus all of us.. but i will not forget that feeling... sheesh.

I slept 12 hours last night...is the nordle that good? Making a bit of oil today, I hope.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope you're off to a good start 

Keef  I hope you start to feel better my friend nothing worse than feeling like that I can honestly say I know how you feel i've been seriously thinking about changing provinces just because of the weather changes so hard to handle


 Rose that is awesome that you found something good for sleep I need to find me something like that I only sleep maybe four hours if I'm lucky then I'm awake for the rest of the day this insomnia is starting to drive me insane  it's just so hard to sleep when your body can't get comfortable because it's always in so much pain

 I put 6 girls into flower today  One deep chunk one  headband raspberry Kush one white OG one giga moon x. Z7  One deep midnight xZ7  and Indiana bubblegum x Z7 we'll see how it goes hopefully they turn out good I could really use some good medicine sick of buying this garbage from around here  I would have to say Mexican brick weed is better than the stuff these days and if you are lucky enough to find something good it is so full of nutrients  it just won't even burn


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight that is horrible.. a body needs sleep every now and then. What do we need to do... are you growing anything CBD? I have one femenized nordle seed i will send you. Do you have an ounce you could turn into rso? one ounce will make one small syringe.And one syringe should last you a long time. If you don't mind getting stoned any good indica should help... Talk to me.


----------



## Budlight

Rose I have three strains that have the Z7  a.k.a. remedy in them so I'm really hoping  I find something in one of them that will work for me   I just put them into flower today so my fingers are crossed I will have to say they smell pretty good


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. I have a few hairline fractures thru out my body that hurt when it gets cold. Had them for years. Nothing compared to the arthritis. It's getting worse all the time and never goes away. So far the only thing that has made any difference has been CBD rso I've been taking. The arthritis has spread and now the trigger finger lockup is in both hands.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra I can't wait to make some rso  I read and hear so much good things about it I got my auntie to give it to her pug  that had lung cancer   Within eight months it had gone away the vet couldn't believe it he didn't understand how it could just go away she obviously didn't tell him about the charlottes  web we were giving her  that little dog was so happy my aunt said she had never seen her play with any of the dogs before which she is doing now she has never jumped up on the couch or climbed up the stairs which she is doing it now  


 Cana capsules and RSO is on the top of my list


----------



## umbra

Link for a sample of some microbes...

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSf6cOozchrUSgntP8AArm0knQYZ7pG0SMdVXELxXA5LeTBtaQ/viewform

even though I am not organic soil anymore, I have seen with EM1, helps even when using synthetic nutes. With EM1 the most important part is the water, no chlorine.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !-- Some days just be this way !-- How about some caps and a pipe ? --


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy Keef,,,time to bowl it up,,,yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Might as well Hopper !-- I had some soup and a couple caps and started in on this pipe !-- I think I'm doing a little better but I got some pharming to do yet !-- Need to check my nute water levels and adjust pH !-- More water means water stays cooler and slower pH shift happens ! Been narrowing my pH parameters !-- Used to adjust when it hit 6.4 or when it hit 5.8 -- Now I'm at 5.6--6.2 !-- 5.8 is my sweet spot but it needs to slide some !-- Where's  my pipe ? --I might live !


----------



## giggy

evening folks, time to burn another one. i went and got my stuff back today. i couldn't help myself. it's just a brazed up old hydraulic fitting but i've had it a long time. hope everybody is well. have another hit. puff puff pass


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Giggy.


----------



## Keef

Giggy go get his stuff back !-- That's  just how we roll !-- Chunk it !-- Come back and look for it when it's  safe !-- Pipe got sentimental value !-- Not enough to go to jail for though !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening folks
Looks like I have to put in some OT on Friday, Oh well just some more money to buy lights with. One day soon I need to get out the Hookah. 
I need to find my pipe.


----------



## Keef

What up Hookah ? -- A Hippy is a terrible thing to lose !-- Uh ?-- Found my pipe !-- and it had hash in it !-- Sadly !-- Not anymore !


----------



## Keef

I did manage to finish freezing the last of 5 gallons of blackberry wine !-- It now fits into a one gallon jug !-- Not a bit of sugar left in it--POW ! -Got to fix that !--A sip will make U do the chicken dance !-- It Got potential !-- It ain't like I got a recipe !--  5 gallons of Caramel Apple Pie wine boiled over the morning !-- It was touch and go for awhile !-- That's  gonna be da bomb right there !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Found my pipe to. Mrs. WH/Hookah want's a Joint. 
Keef you got me going through my freezer looking for my Blackberries. 
Need to start brewing again. 
Roll Roll Roll your Joint.


----------



## Keef

Brewing is  a disease Hippy !--- 
I been messing around to see what I can and can't ferment !-- I'm learning !-- Little bit more finise to it than cooking off sugar liquor in  submarine still but I don't do it to get paid ! -- I do it because it pleases me !-- 
I mean should it ever become nessesary?  -- I might be able to build and run a 800 gallon submarine still !-- but I ain't messing with the ATF! -- Bad enough I gotta try to stay ahead of the DEA and the grow police !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Just need to get me some more campden tablets, As almost all I use is fruit. Have done some Frozen juice. Try Pineapple Sometime.
Gonna go Finish that Joint and go to bed. 5 am at work, Gotta make that grow Money.
Peace


----------



## Budlight

Keef  how much do those hash cartridges sell for


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Bud -- They sell for about $40 for a cartridge that has half mil. of hash oil in it !--


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, rough night. thought about calling in, alas, need the overtime.  keef, i guess the seeds are a bust. still have not seen them. 
giggy, i don't blame you for going to get your pipe. that feeling when you toss it out the window and you lose sight of it. goodbye old friend!! 
hope everyone has a good morning.


----------



## Keef

Dog -- I hate that !--There was a nice selection of seed in there !--We'll lay low a while then I'll sneak U some seed in !--- I hope Bud gets his !-- Just goes to show there's  just no rhyme or reason to it !-- Ness, Giggy and Nick got their's and they in the south too !-- Looks like we gonna get some rain today !--


----------



## Kraven

Give it more time, I had some sent from Texas and for some reason it took 2 weeks for them to find my safe mailbox...USPS can get get things screwed up at times....I do hope your not getting them sent to the address where your grow is located Dog, never a good move. Always use your safe addy for EVERYTHING that is even remotely grow related. Peace....more yard work today...lots to do around the change of season, hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummmm ,,coffeeeeeee,,okay now im awake. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- I think we may have to have an extended Wake and Bake this morning ! --


----------



## mrcane

Have been doing some volunteering at the local gym..working with people who have Parkinson's...
It's an eye opener for sure...
  But there is always time to puff...:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane will they let the patients use cannabis for thier symptoms ? 
I think we gonna get some rain today -- I'm better than yesterday but still don't feel like a spring chicken !-- Still got some pressure in my face ! -- See if I can get the grow back on track !


----------



## Keef

They just keep growing !-- There's  a 35 gallon box under there somewhere ! 

View attachment 20161104_083901.jpg


----------



## Keef

See the greener plant without bud -- front left ? -- My first time to bloom Da Masta ( Master Kush) !-- Good looking plant should be a good producer !-- B.B. --The Nurse and Bubblicious  make up the rest !


----------



## yarddog

nice keef, there is nothing better than a nice plant with dense buds building up


----------



## mrcane

Nice bud no shortage of weed now!!!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Dog -- I hate that !--There was a nice selection of seed in there !--We'll lay low a while then I'll sneak U some seed in !--- I hope Bud gets his !-- Just goes to show there's  just no rhyme or reason to it !-- Ness, Giggy and Nick got their's and they in the south too !-- Looks like we gonna get some rain today !--



 I sure hope mine coming today


----------



## Keef

Yeah we working now Cane !-- It was an up hill walk in the snow but I think we gonna be OK !-- It won't be long before I flip 6 boxes like that ! --Then It's on !-- Long as nothing happens !-- I just been sticking  another plant or 2 into this bloom box till the others are working !- -- To me this is just school !-- We not master growers but we getting better !-- Time for me to start messing with concentrates !-- Liquid Weed & Hash oil !--Put some stock up before prohibition ends! -- I can always bury another jar in the back yard ! -


----------



## mrcane

Got mine ...:aok:   seed that is..
     Just no room ..I have a line up of clones waiting for a spot in the flowering closet...


----------



## yarddog

mrcane, floor space is a highly valued commodity with mine as well. as soon as there is a spot, it gets filled.


----------



## Budlight

Happy Friday everyone hope you guys are all off to a great start 



 I sure hope those seeds show up today it will be perfect timing for them to be ready for the new 8 x 11 room just about got it done all I got to do is do the door frame paint the walls and put those new green babies in there if they show up today   Hopefully it's a good Friday


 Quick question for everybody when doing my ventilation should I pull my cold air from outside the garage or should I pull it from inside the garage but outside the new room the garage has three new rooms built-in not sure where I should pull my fresh air from


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps, 
YD, I hope you feel better soon, you too Keef.

Cane, that is so awesome you working with those folks.Makes you have lots of gratitude or what. In another life I was a dial a ride driver, it is humbling.  How are you feeling your own self?

Good morning budlight, i see you down there. Umbra when you get on, hi from me.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. dog i have been waiting to see you get your package before this one goes out. if we have to we'll meet somewhere and have a cold glass of sweet ice tea.


----------



## Keef

My plan is totally outta control Cane !-- Us head injury people have problems with surprises !-- I had to have a grow plan laid out and the steps to get there !-- It was hard to release the plan and just surf the waves ups and downs !-- My grow maybe wiped out one day one way or another but now I know how to get back up  ! --- There may seem to be no real rhyme or reason to the grow-- but really it is going well !-- The only thing missing is the Frankenplant !--- When prohibition ends they not gonna play fair so  why should I ? -- 
I need to start putting some of this up !--but she smokes so easy !-- It's  hard !-- Be nice to have a jar of hash buried somewhere just waiting for prohibition to end! 

View attachment 20161104_093808.jpg


----------



## yarddog

keef, i think that hash is making your eyes cross up.
giggy, i don't mind a meet up. if its not too cold, i'll ride my bike. right now the only bike running is the dirt bike. need a fuel pump for the street bike, and i don't want to pay 500 bucks for a new one.


----------



## Budlight

Dog I would definitely check eBay for that fuel pump I know on my Kawasaki Terex side-by-side they wanted $500 for the fuel pump  I found an upgraded fuel pump on eBay for 50 bucks brand-new has worked excellent  and I put lots of miles on it


With your civic With your civic I would maybe check into switching to MSD I had to do that on my buddies Franken crx  it cost me about 150 box but we never ever had another problem with that car again


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> YD, I hope you feel better soon, you too Keef.
> 
> Cane, that is so awesome you working with those folks.Makes you have lots of gratitude or what. In another life I was a dial a ride driver, it is humbling.  How are you feeling your own self?
> 
> Good morning budlight, i see you down there. Umbra when you get on, hi from me.



Rose, I am feeling better all the time..still have my days, as we all do..
Hope that you and Mr RB, are well...
Riding into town shortly....
Ya'll have a High Fryday...:48:


----------



## Keef

Yup Dog it do get my eyes crossed !-- I been trying something lately !-- I turn the trim to hash and after that it doesn't make very good caps !- I was running low on jars so I shook some popcorn bud and then decarbed what was left and it made nice caps !-- Then one day I can finish the extraction on the hash and make some vape oil !--It's a lot easier to hide some hash instead of trying to hide weed !


----------



## Keef

I had planned to run almost all my grow thru a CO2 extractor and make hash oil !-- A plan got to evolve sometime !-- That CO2 extractor can only run 1 ounce in 90 minutes !-- Thier 1/4 lb adaptor cost several thousand on top the $3,500 machine !-- Seems to me I should shake it first !--An ounce of hash in 90 minutes sounds more realistic !-- After all they do call it "Hash Oil" !-- Gonna need me a good hash making process !--- Shame I couldn't make hash from those kilo bricks !--Get rid of the nasty and keep the goody !-


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478233096987.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, a happy high Friday to all!


----------



## Budlight

I definitely agree with you D.D free beer would be good this election business keeps messing up my TV shows  hahaha


----------



## Keef

Bud porn !-- Make U wanna get high don't it ?

I'd be dangerous if I had a camera and knew how to use it !

I do the best I can OK ? 

View attachment 20161104_150020.jpg


View attachment 20161104_150058.jpg


View attachment 20161104_150228.jpg


----------



## yarddog

giggity giggity!!!!!


----------



## Keef

I know Dog !-- Don't U love it when they get all sticky and stuff ?


----------



## mrcane

Twenty miles on the bicycle...I be ready for a little puff...:48:...

Keef them buds sure be beautiful...


----------



## Keef

20 miles ? -- I'm gonna need something with a motor for that ! - No really a taxi ? -- Uber ? --The bus ? --I will hitch a ride with Freddie first !--


----------



## mrcane

Isn't weed independence grand?
My Nurse Larry seems to be the hit of my outdoor grow...she smells and smokes real pretty


----------



## Budlight

Keef you got me  druling over here  those pics look tasty


----------



## WeedHopper

I just walked 5 miles. Love this App i have on my phone. Tracks my walk,time ,and distance using GPS.


----------



## mrcane

Hopper which app.are you using?
I use  map my ride...believe that it also does walking..
Battery hog though...


----------



## Keef

I don't trust my phone !-- I saw Terminator! -- It said may we track your phone location !-- I said Oh Hell No !-- I don't think the phone understands !-- It would be a shame to Terminate it !--but I will !--


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Hopper which app.are you using?
> I use  map my ride...believe that it also does walking..
> Battery hog though...



Its called S Health. It tracks me all through the day. It will take my Oxygen Level, BPM, and even Stress levels with the thing you put your finger on ,,which is right next to the camera lens.  Pretty cool.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The gumbo making has commenced!  Good music, good company, good wine, & last but not least--  good weed!  I'm supposed to go check out the place to ensure have what I need & to meet with the band tonight; think I'll bring them a little green gift!  Anybody wanna get high.......


----------



## Keef

What up D.D. ? -- Go Jack'm up ! --


----------



## Keef

Doing a little light reading !-- I think I can adapt an old Autoclave ( Sterilization machine from the hospital)
Into one of these hyper baric hash oil extractor machines !-- I mean the machine is made with temp - vacuum and pressure ? 
If U don't know what "The Clear" is look it up ! 

View attachment 20161104_165334.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Is it appropriate to say have fun DD? I hope you make great memories and reminded of more.


----------



## Keef

Yes it is Rose they are getting together to celebrate his life not mourn his passing !-- Trust me !-- They gonna pass a good time !--- IEEE !--  They say it in French but what it means is --- Let the good times roll !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Doing a little light reading !-- I think I can adapt an old Autoclave ( Sterilization machine from the hospital)
> Into one of these hyper baric hash oil extractor machines !-- I mean the machine is made with temp - vacuum and pressure ?
> If U don't know what "The Clear" is look it up !



 That's pretty cool Keef  can't wait to see how you make out with this


----------



## Keef

Bud be a long time before I mess with something like that !-- I think that CO2 hash oil is gonna be the industry standard !-- I think there is gonna be a huge market in vape oil ! -- If I'm wrong I'll have plenty of  flowers !-- If I'm right might be worthwhile to have one of the few CO2 extractors in the area !--


----------



## Budlight

For sure Keef  just sucks they have to be so damn expensive


----------



## yarddog

Ofc, its been a night. I thought was was going to see my dogs get shot right in front of me in my own yard. Someone threw a huge party next door and when the music inside got so loud I could hear it in my own house I called the cops. I was polite, next thing I know I see flash lights in my yard and I ran outside and two leo's was in my yard, guns drawn and aimed at my dogs, yelling at me to get them before they shot them.   I am sick of this crap.  We are supposed to support our police and all that bull crap. Yet my dogs almost got killed and for what reason? Serve and protect. I am so mad right now. I am going to sleep on it, but I think I will be filing a complaint.   I need to move, I hope I can move next year.  
I know life has its ups and downs but dang I am over for a few ups.


----------



## Keef

Far as I know a flare gun is not considered a fire arm is it ? -- I shouldn't go any further down this road should I ? -- It must be one of those path things that Dr. Mindbender said I had -- Socio--path ? Something like that !--


----------



## burnin1

Wow! that sounds like a nightmare experience YD!

Too many Cops are poorly trained and too many just want to be Cops because they are on a power trip.

I am happy you were there to avert a tragedy.

I don't know why they would go in your yard and kill your dogs to  Protect and Serve.....


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning All, Mrs. WH Got some weed from her guy. Have to buy till I can get a harvest. This weed was potent. More than WH needed. One bowl and 3 hour later, I was sleeping on the couch. I will need to take it easy on that stuff today. Maybe get out my one hitter.

YardDog I agree with burnin1  sounds like poorly trained or power trip, If weapons were drawn I would be talking to there Chief.
Glad it ended well.
Have the go ahead to convert a 10x15 room in to 2 or 3 grow rooms
Now I just need to keep getting some overtime. 
Wake and bake one hitter style.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
It's  dark outside !-- What time is it really ?-- I need my pipe !-- I'm confused !


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- I might just live after all ! -- More coffee and a toke or 2 ? -- Sounds good other Keef !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Long day yesterday. 17 hr work day was not what I had in mind when I went back to work, lol. Up early, drinking coffee and smoking some of NCH's tangie. Long list of things to do today. I think I will smoke some more and contemplate about the world and my place in it, lol. Time to roll another one, just like the other one....so don't Bogart that joint my friend...


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !
> It's  dark outside !-- What time is it really ?-- I need my pipe !-- I'm confused !



Nooooo,,,not Keef,,,confused,,,,,:rofl:


Morning folks,,coffee time,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, yard work and then football and a nap, hope everyone is well


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper -- Umbra !-- Hear that it's my head ? -- I know Hopper - Me confused ? -- Say it ain't so !-- 
Hey Umbra I want to try thinning shatter with coconut oil for vape liquid but I'm also looking at other ways !
I want 2 kinds of vape liquid -- The hash oil carts like they make but I also want to test the Waters on a Liquid Weed cartridge-- maybe 30% THC ? --


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F. ,  guess what I been up to? 

View attachment 20161105_102211.jpg


----------



## umbra

at 5 weeks....huge growth spurt at 4 weeks and filling in since then. The visible trichomes are starting and the terps are through out the room 

View attachment IMG_0685.JPG


View attachment IMG_0686.JPG


View attachment IMG_0687.JPG


View attachment IMG_0688.JPG


View attachment IMG_0690.JPG


View attachment IMG_0691.JPG


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra, thas jus' BeeeOootiful!!!  Hats off to you and lossa MoJo for the grow!

:watchplant:


----------



## Keef

Maybe one day they let me do like that !-- I see the jinx have been lifted Umbra !-- Work it !


----------



## mrcane

Wooooohooo!!!...Nice Umbra ,that be work, not play
Good morning all!!!   :48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are having a great saturday morning. one hour to go then it will be even better.



St_Nick said:


> Morning O.F. ,  guess what I been up to?


st. nick what is that brown stuff in that coffee cup? i thought you was navy? that looks like what my wife drinks. i used to do coffee like that till there was no sugar or creamer. drank it straight up for about two weeks then we got supplies. i made a cup took a sip and gave it away, have been straight up ever since.


----------



## St_Nick

I went 4-Wheelin' yesterday.  Terrible when you can't take pictures of yourself in the good stuff!


----------



## St_Nick

I did manage this 

View attachment 20161104_150607.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Giggy, I like it black too.  I got kind of hooked on caramel Macciato when I was drivin' a lot.  Easier then eating.  Nowadays just for breakfast,  then its black and expresso strong.


----------



## mrcane

St.Nick Don't you just love the fall time...the smell in the air..spring and fall my favorite time of year..


----------



## mrcane

I think that it is ship life that brings on the black coffee..drank it by the pot when I was sailing...now decaf chai....


----------



## St_Nick

'Zat better? 

View attachment 20161105_110946.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

We really are not getting the colors like we should but it is still beautiful.


----------



## Keef

I like sweet strong coffee !-- When we went to Jamaica on our honeymoon and they only had turbinato -- A granulated brown  sugar !-- I liked so much I still use it !-- I am spoiled about coffee though !-- I got a Kuerig  coffee machine that uses those k-cups !-- My coffee is Newman's Own special blend !-- I might have another cup right now !


----------



## umbra

I am a coffee-ologist. To me its more about the beans than it is how strong you make it. I am a huge fan of kopi luwak coffee. I had to stop drinking it because of the price. I was on an outback tour of farms in the DR and we saw some coffee plantations. The tour guide asked what is the best coffee? I say, kopi luwak....he says, Columbian? I said No, cat **** coffee. But Blue Mountain coffee is awesome from Jamaica.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is having a good Saturday 

 Wow Umbra looking incredible my friend  I hope to follow in your footsteps one day


----------



## Keef

I brought some back !-- Loved that stuff !


----------



## Keef

If I could get Jamaican Blue Mountain like this I'd switch but this is my jam !-- Kuerig makes a fine cup of coffee ! 

View attachment 20161105_104420.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

In the mess on my last ship we had a professional expresso machine and a water purifier that fed it.  These days I grind my own beans, a 50-50 blend of Dark Columbian and sumptin' else,   my mind is drawing a blank.......need another toke.....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Nick were you in the Navy or merchant ship?


----------



## St_Nick

I wuz a destroyer sailor.  That is until the Navy decided they needed me fer more important things.  After that, I kinda transferred around a bunch.  22 years all together.  My 1st was the Lawrence, DDG-4


----------



## Keef

I saw a ship once ! --- In da Army it was all Desiel power !-- They point to your feet and say Dees'll get U there  and Dees'll get U back !-- I hated Dees'll !-- Hurt my feelings when I got to flight school !-- I had been infantry M.P. --Know what helicopter pilots call infantry ? -- "Crunchies-- Cause when U land on them they go crunch !-- I was no amused ! -- Bunch of crazy mofos !-- My kinda people !-- After that instructor shut the engine off at about a thousand feet and U survive that first autorotation !-- Ain't much scares U !-- I mean the engines shuts off U better pick a spot out quick then drop that collective so the fall will keep that rotor turning while U fall like a rock !--- Flare out at about a 100 feet then start pulling in power from that  free spinning rotor and land gently !-- After a few of those it no longer scares U so bad !-- They say if U can fly a helicopter U can fly anything !-- I have my own plane one day !-- Little 4 seater with pontoons and wheels !
Just something I promised myself long time ago !


----------



## mrcane

Thirty somethin years merchant seaman, "engineering " lots of coffee..


----------



## Rosebud

YD, if I saw anyone with a gun drawn to my dogs, i  think i would lose it for sure. Holy crap that must have been scary... I am glad everyone is ok. 

I use organico bajo Sombra from costa rica.... from amazon. it is like a med dark, not dark roast and put a bit of grass fed organic butter in there and omg... 

I am a pot snob too. Two friends gave me some pot last week that i can't smoke.. smells weird, tastes weirder.. sweet fake crap... sorry. can't do.

Cane I get the most wonderful feedback from Nurse Larry, she is a good girl. I am glad you like her too.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose...pot snob...hahaha me too
I'm just loving nurse larry:48:...thank you


----------



## Keef

Waiting on some amber down here !-- Both phenos are making rock hard bud and smell different !--The Medicine Woman pheno is a heavier producer and my fave but I gotta get it in the pipe of know for sure !
I got about a dozen rooted clones for the next run !-- Master Kush has my kinda plant structure !-- This be my first time to run it but looks good and I got plenty clones !-- Nursery cloning station is almost empty !--When we flip those 6 boxes some aren't going to be ready so I'll pull them back to the nursery and have them ready for the next run !-- I'm getting a little spoiled myself !-- Even the Bubblicious  that I didn't like is nice after a month or more in a jar !--


----------



## St_Nick

Pot Snob hahahah...  I just happen to feel the worst of mine beats the best of their's.  I guess they do too because nobody wants it when mine is in the house.


----------



## Keef

Poor Keef !-- D.D. she won't buy him no hash press so look what he got to do !-- 

View attachment 20161105_120416.jpg


----------



## burnin1

I am a coffee snob for sure.  I order my coffee from Kauai Coffee.  I like the Peaberries or the Poipu Estate type.  Made in the USA.

Mmm good!

http://kauaicoffee.com/about-kauai-coffee-company/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YCuDXyat7g[/ame]


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef how did the little seed in the egg crate thing work


----------



## Keef

Hippy those plants are in one of my aero boxes growing happily !-- I got some more I wanted to start !--Maybe I just do that !-- I germ them in those foam blocks and when they tall enough to get one of my foam collars I tear the block away and move it to aero !


----------



## Keef

D.D. bout to set it off in East Texas !-- U know I been thinking! -- The oil industry has really slowed around here !-- Lots of nice warehouses sitting idle !-- Many just about perfect for a grow !-- I need me one kinda out of the way and non descript !-- I feel the need to expand !-- Sure would be nice to be sitting on a nest egg ! -- I'm a grow junkie !


----------



## Budlight

So my new room is 8 feet wide and 11 feet long  with 7 foot ceilings on one side and 10 foot ceiling on the other side  The fiancé got the last coat of mud on tonight so sand and paint tomorrow  can't wait for this room to be done then 2 more to go  hope everyone's having a good night for me it's time to kick back and puff a few


----------



## Budlight

What is the bet way to make hash at home and then what is The easiest way to make hash


----------



## WeedHopper

Man what away to be woke up. My Miniature schnauzer had a siezure. It was horrible to watch. Never seen him have one before. Hes okay now. I gave him a little oil,,i hope it helps. My Wife was crying and freaking out. My Son and Daughter in law were freaking out,,,all of them looking for me to fix it. Like im some kinda of Veterinarian. I held him till it stopped.  I then gave him some syrup and some oil. Now he and everybody else is asleep, ,and im awake.  Oh well time for some coffee.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time for coffee and a bowl. 

budlight there are many ways to make hash. i myself make iso and let it air dry. i think it is hippie that uses bubble bags and a cement mixer.

hopper sorry to hear about the dog.


----------



## giggy

St_Nick said:


> In the mess on my last ship we had a professional expresso machine and a water purifier that fed it.  These days I grind my own beans, a 50-50 blend of Dark Columbian and sumptin' else,   my mind is drawing a blank.......need another toke.....:48:



i'm a plank owner to the frank cable as40, we had lots of things like tv's in the birthing areas but we didn't have no espresso machine. i was a machinist mate from the engine room.


----------



## giggy

mrcane said:


> Thirty somethin years merchant seaman, "engineering " lots of coffee..


i thought about the merchant marines after i got out of the navy but ended up staying home in the family machine shop.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> I am a coffee-ologist. To me its more about the beans than it is how strong you make it. I am a huge fan of kopi luwak coffee. I had to stop drinking it because of the price. I was on an outback tour of farms in the DR and we saw some coffee plantations. The tour guide asked what is the best coffee? I say, kopi luwak....he says, Columbian? I said No, cat **** coffee. But Blue Mountain coffee is awesome from Jamaica.





burnin1 said:


> I am a coffee snob for sure.  I order my coffee from Kauai Coffee.  I like the Peaberries or the Poipu Estate type.  Made in the USA.
> 
> Mmm good!
> 
> http://kauaicoffee.com/about-kauai-coffee-company/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YCuDXyat7g



i am too, folgers black silk, strong. lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Giggy they were out of my coffee at the store and I'm drinking Black Silk this morning !

Hopper man that is tough about the pup !-- Nothing U can do but it sure takes a lot out of U !-- 

Hash ?-- Depends of How much weed U gonna shake !-- Yeah Giggy Hippie 420 had that red cement mixer for bubble hash !-- Wait till the dead of winter so he wouldn't even have to buy ice !-- Turn his whole outside crop into hash ! -- I just shake some trim by hand !-- 
Dam where's  my pipe !-- Another cup of coffee !


----------



## Keef

Shaky -shake -shake !-- It ain't the easiest but it is my version of old school hash making !-- Put weed in 220mu yellow bubble bag --fold it over a couple times and shake -shake -shake ! 

View attachment 20161106_071116.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Good morning....do I need to show my kanga can again....got 94 grams of golden fuzz a few days ago myself, 1/2 gram is way more than plenty to medicate me. Still refining the carts, getting close but not exactly where I want....gonna do an ETOH wash, freeze off and then evap so that I'm mixing just oil with oil, much easier to just use one form of liquid measure....and more concentrated too so can get the cart potency way up. Still like the CO2 / BHO carts and will be getting a few more in a bit, well just until I can get 100% self sufficient. Hope everyone has a great day. Peace


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.,Keef you use dry ice in that shake??
        First puff...Tea, I be alright....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Keef it is tough to watch. You feel helpless watching your dog whom is like one of your children have a seizure. Seems okay now.
Morning folks,,,hope yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Cane -- Nope !-- run the weed thru the blender dump it into the bag and shake  !-- Gonna get me one of those Kanga Cans Kraven got !-- Shaking by hand is a lot of work !-- 
Kraven -- Next time U make an extract try mixing it somewhere between 1 to 1 and 1 to 2 !-- When U combine the 2 ---put it in the microwave and carefully bring the mix up to a boil !--It will mix much easier and more thoroughly !--If it's  not potent enough U can add more extract just mix more shatter into it in the microwave !--  Need to try adding some refined coconut oil to the shatter !--Just enough to make it flow !


----------



## Keef

I know about puppy children Hopper !-- U don't spit into the wind or pull on Superman's cape ---U kick one of my dogs ?--We got nothing more to talk about !-- I be on U like white on rice !


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Keef it is tough to watch. You feel helpless watching your dog whom is like one of your children have a seizure. Seems okay now.
> Morning folks,,,hope yall have a great day.



you got that right, they are family and right now mine are out in the yard. sure is peaceful at the moment. lol


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- THCA crystals ? -- First I would like to express that I hate U for doing this to me !-- One picture and I'm still burning out brain cells!-- U bastid !--- My mind say isomerize to turn all cannabinoids into THC !-- If it can then be acidified to turn it into THCA then we on it ! -- I need to know more about THC acetate too !-
This hurts my head !-- Where's  my pipe ? --


----------



## yarddog

My dane is acting like I forgot him outside. The pitbull is sunning herself.  I kicked the cats out too, yeah its peaceful round here.     I installed a new porcelain throne yesterday. Walked in to find the tank leaking,lower section was cracked where the tank mounts.  Then this morning I replaced the wick in the kerosene heater.  Mrs dog got bacon frying. Fixing to roll me a fattie.
Kraven, thank you. A little guidance helps so much.
Hopper, I hope your baby is ok. We do love our pets.   We forget we are also animals.  We just have thumbs and the uncanny knack for going against mother nature.  Lol


----------



## Budlight

Weed hopper I am really sorry to hear that absolutely heartbreaking I can kind of relate to how you guys feel I had my   Chow chow  for 14 years he was my best friend went with me everywhere did everything with me the only time I wasn't with him was when I was work one night he had a stroke right in front of me it was pretty horrible to see I hope your little buddy is going to be OK I would definitely be giving him a dose of CBD oil every day hope  The rest of your weekend goes OK 


 Hope everyone else is off to a good start this morning


----------



## Budlight

That's cool Keef I'm definitely going to try that out   I was also thinking about maybe making a small Tumblr   They look like they could be pretty easy to make


----------



## yarddog

Lets get this Sunday kickstarted. Seems my battery is dead with the time change.


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> Weed hopper I am really sorry to hear that absolutely heartbreaking I can kind of relate to how you guys feel I had my   Chow chow  for 14 years he was my best friend went with me everywhere did everything with me the only time I wasn't with him was when I was work one night he had a stroke right in front of me it was pretty horrible to see I hope your little buddy is going to be OK I would definitely be giving him a dose of CBD oil every day hope  The rest of your weekend goes OK
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is off to a good start this morning



Thanks my friend. Yep im giving him sugar and a tiny bit of oil. Its special oil made by a special person.


----------



## Keef

Fat boys !-- What U use for a roach clip ?--I have had mine for over thirty years !--Had 2 but I lost one !-- I use a dollar bill to roll --Just the way I do !-- Single paper joints !


----------



## Keef

Dis how I roll with a dollar !-- I need to get off the pipe and smoke a joint once in awhile !

Second pic !--- U know he's thinking about it !-- So U think U feel lucky punk !-- He is fast and has beat me before ! 

View attachment 20161106_103549.jpg


View attachment 20161106_103814.jpg


----------



## giggy

best way to roll is hand it to the wife and say roll a joint.


----------



## giggy

hello rose, i see you hiding down there.


----------



## Keef

Giggy U Da Man !-- D.D. do that to me !-- So I broke out my pipe !-- U want a joint ? -- U roll it !-- I'm good !


----------



## WeedHopper

Time for Some Dallas Cowboys. 
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I need to do some more checking about the dimensions  of that extraction chamber on that Simply "C" hash oil extractor ! -- Start making hash slugs for it ahead of time !-- I should be able to load it with hash slugs --penetration doesn't seem to matter !-- In the demonstration the extract peanut oil from whole peanuts !-- If it can do that ? -- I can load it with hash slugs !-- Gonna need a custom hash press !


----------



## Keef

I got a pic I been dying to post but I don't know ? -- It's against the law !--


----------



## WeedHopper

One of my Brothers brought me some Purple OG,,,,damn that stuff smells strong and has an awesome taste.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps and giggy. 

this is kind of personal, but our first standard poodle, the 100 pound one who's pic is on the shed, he had seizures. He was on phenobarbital which ultimately killed his liver. One time he came up to me and I felt sick all of a sudden, really sick, like throw up sick, then Henry started having a seizure. It is horrible. Anyway, i finally got the nerve to tell the vet that I seemed to know before he seized. Thank goodness she didn't call 911, but said if dogs can be taught to know when people have them why not the other way around. 

I hated to know, but i was able to give him a suppository ahead of the seizure that lessened it somewhat. WH, you better get that dog on pot soon. I wrap a decarbed tiny bud in butter and throw it down Howard throat every morning now.  
I am sorry your whole family had to see that and you too WH.. It is flat scary.  What did the oil do for him? was it cbd oil or thc oil?

PS, YD, i would smoke that joint with you. i love big fat joints...


----------



## Keef

How did I end up this high ? --Never mind !-- Hey what was I gonna say ?-- Oh yeah !-- I remember now !

Hey Kraven -- Since U digging on that vape oil !-- Can U feel me on mixing oils ? -- Why can't we mix a high CBD oil and a high THC oil ? --- Maybe 2 THC to one CBD ? -- So maybe a vape oil that is maybe 30 % THC (or more) -- and 10% CBD ?-- Or even a speedy sativa and a couch lock indica !-- Be getting it done but not in a hurry ? -- I just think there may be something here !-- As in good medicine !


----------



## burnin1

YD I love your tray!  I have a Raw tray as well.  I have a few packs Raw papers in the 300 pack and a Raw roller as well. Zig Zags are like smoking newspaper to me.

Sorry to hear about your Dog WH.  Hang in there.

Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## Keef

Burnin1 in da house how's the leg healing Cuz ? -- About the Zig-Zag papers ? -- I smoked  Mexican brickweed most of my life !-- Zig Zag papers  didn't really matter ! -- I just started learning about good weed when I started growing again !-- I need to get me some glass pipes that I can keep clean !-- I'm like Giggy I got an old metal pipe with some weight in case I got to lose it quick and away from me !-- Maybe when prohibition ends I can learn to appreciate the finer nuances of different varieties! -- I'm kinda rough when it comes to weed !-- Mostly I just want it to get me high !
B.B. was a hit in East Texas !-- They said them west coast people really know they stuff when it comes to weed !---I agree !


----------



## Keef

I read that link Burnin1 posted about Obama saying after the election prohibition was on it's  way out !-- I'm gonna need more lights !-- Time to kick it yet ? -- I'm gonna need a warehouse !


----------



## Rosebud

I am cleaning house like the world is ending,,,


----------



## Keef

Rose I was gonna mow and do all sorts of yard work today !--It's  Raining !-- Dam !-- Can't mow in the rain !
It about 3 pm and I'm trying to decide what I want for supper !-- It those cannacaps !-- Maybe I should just take some more ? -- Cannacaps and a burger ?-- Maybe I just start with some coffee and see if this pipe has a bottom ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Hi peeps and giggy.
> 
> this is kind of personal, but our first standard poodle, the 100 pound one who's pic is on the shed, he had seizures. He was on phenobarbital which ultimately killed his liver. One time he came up to me and I felt sick all of a sudden, really sick, like throw up sick, then Henry started having a seizure. It is horrible. Anyway, i finally got the nerve to tell the vet that I seemed to know before he seized. Thank goodness she didn't call 911, but said if dogs can be taught to know when people have them why not the other way around.
> 
> I hated to know, but i was able to give him a suppository ahead of the seizure that lessened it somewhat. WH, you better get that dog on pot soon. I wrap a decarbed tiny bud in butter and throw it down Howard throat every morning now.
> I am sorry your whole family had to see that and you too WH.. It is flat scary.  What did the oil do for him? was it cbd oil or thc oil?
> 
> PS, YD, i would smoke that joint with you. i love big fat joints...



I gave him the Harlingen Rose. He has done awesome all day.


----------



## Keef

Hope U don't have to see that for awhile Hopper !-- Share your weed with your little buddy !-- Got to watch my bud thieves all the time !-- I might have to push the envelope some !-- First of the year I want to set up my first 5 boxes in the spare room ! -- Long as I can get by without setting off any alarms !-- Only thing that will be amiss is my power usage !-- Maybe I should switch power companies right when I upgrade ? -- It's  not that high !-- Maybe not ? -- Hey what's  5 more LEDs ? -- It that dam wore out air conditioner !-- If I replaced it I could probably cut power use by 25% !-- It's  that dam hot tub !-- Ever since we got it ( and added those last 5 lights)--My power usage has soared !--- I can go on ?-- I am a baffling fool ! 

Nurse Larry getting cloudy !-- Want be long !


----------



## St_Nick

good evening boy and girls.  I been trimming cannabis (and smoking some too) most of the day. I guess I have about 1 and a 1/2 plants to go.  Now I'm going to roll me a fattie and watch jaws.:48:


----------



## yarddog

Burnin1, I use raw papers but ran out.   Had an old pack of tops 1.5's. But yeah first time I smoked a joint with a raw paper is was sold.    Newspaper is correct.   Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Our music tribute to the cuz went so well!  So much better than I expected! AND, most importantly, no one acted a fool!  Will be so glad to be home again to see my babies & aKeef. Heavy rain coming across Houston, so guess I won't be headed out tonight for sure. Gotta big mess in the kitchen to clean up & my stuff is scattered everywhere!   But, it was worth all the work!  That BB was a huge hit; I was pretty damn popular!  One of my cousins stole my favorite pipe! And of the 4 lighters I took, not one came back!  Can't even get a toke!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Like, for real! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478334473460.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Bud porn !-- Make U wanna get high don't it ?
> 
> I'd be dangerous if I had a camera and knew how to use it !
> 
> I do the best I can OK ?



Glad to see you took good care of the ladies while I've been gone!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> Is it appropriate to say have fun DD? I hope you make great memories and reminded of more.



Very appropriate Rose! And we did have a great celebration!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Man what away to be woke up. My Miniature schnauzer had a siezure. It was horrible to watch. Never seen him have one before. Hes okay now. I gave him a little oil,,i hope it helps. My Wife was crying and freaking out. My Son and Daughter in law were freaking out,,,all of them looking for me to fix it. Like im some kinda of Veterinarian. I held him till it stopped.  I then gave him some syrup and some oil. Now he and everybody else is asleep, ,and im awake.  Oh well time for some coffee.



That's a horrible experience. I remember one of our Shih Tzus, Itsy Bitsy,  seized one night & quite breathing.  I was the one crying & begging Keef to save her. He did too! Did a little CPR & she was fine. Never had another one. But, scary as hell!   Glad he's better.


----------



## DirtyDiana

OMG Dog!  Damn Po Po!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I  know everyone is asleep -- except me!  These days I've been able to spend with so many of my family for such as joyous occasion has meant so much to me! It's been emotional,  in a good way. My peeps proved to me that they can get together & be civilized! I've just enjoyed myself so much. Being with my sister all these days has been great for us in this grieving process, as well as being with the rest of the family. Just wanted to share with soneone!  Feeling emotional, but happy. Look forward to getting home tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## mrcane

Yep...it's early.......:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Time to get motivated.:smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> I  know everyone is asleep -- except me!  These days I've been able to spend with so many of my family for such as joyous occasion has meant so much to me! It's been emotional,  in a good way. My peeps proved to me that they can get together & be civilized! I've just enjoyed myself so much. Being with my sister all these days has been great for us in this grieving process, as well as being with the rest of the family. Just wanted to share with soneone!  Feeling emotional, but happy. Look forward to getting home tomorrow afternoon/evening.



Thats awesome DD,,,be happy.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> That's a horrible experience. I remember one of our Shih Tzus, Itsy Bitsy,  seized one night & quite breathing.  I was the one crying & begging Keef to save her. He did too! Did a little CPR & she was fine. Never had another one. But, scary as hell!   Glad he's better.



Yeah he did fine yesterday and last night. Was very scary. Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Anyone seen my coffee cup ? ---Where's  my pipe ? -- What day is it anyway ?-- I need my pipe !-- I be back !-- It was right here !--What was I looking for ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Anyone seen my coffee cup ? ---Where's  my pipe ? -- What day is it anyway ?-- I need my pipe !-- I be back !-- It was right here !--What was I looking for ?



Your pink pannies.....:rofl:


----------



## Kraven

whew stressed my back yesterday...woke up stiff this morning...a little cbd pen and cup of coffee and I'm nearly as good as new.


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing wrong with some silk Hopper ! - I'm better now !-- Pipe and lighter was in my pocket !-- Caps kicking in -- I be alright !-- More coffee ? --


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,thats true. Feeling smooth on my hairy butt,,,,:bolt:


----------



## Keef

I been freezing off wine while D.D. been gone !-- Not easy working without my official taste tester !-- Still I think I nailed that blackberry !-- Taste perfect but burns like whiskey in your belly !-- Peach and Pear are good too !-- If a fellow was gonna put a frosty bud in a bottle I think it should be  potent  light colored wine where U can see it !-- Wanna see ?


----------



## Keef

I gotta go get some frozen pink lemonade concentrate !-- People never seen anything like this !-- Very Hard Blueberry Lemonade !--- Where Da Blueberry come from ? -- From the big B.B. bud in the bottle silly !-- Tequila  got a worm ! ---My liquor is just as potent -tasty-easy to drink and got a big  bud in it  !-- Which would U perfer ?-- This against the law ain't it ?


----------



## St_Nick

Wanna see what an old school Thai stick looked like before it gets wrapped? 

View attachment 20161107_094615.jpg


----------



## yarddog

what up ofc?? nice and cool this morning. i go to drive the truck today so i ran the heater. 
i called the chief police this morning and talked with him.  he said he will talk to the two guys, one is new from atlanta. i told him it was a dangerous situation for my wife and I, along with his officers safety. i will be putting up a fence with barb wire on top with a gate across my driveway. just on that side of the property, i can't wait until i can buy a house. i want to be on a dirt road, out in the boonies with a gate across my driveway. i don't want to even see my house from the road.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- A place with a gate that U have to buzz people thru from the house U can't see !-- Get me some goats and a male and female donkey !-- That's just parameter security !-- I'll know U coming long before U get close !-- Down here some windmills and solar energy panels and I think I could produce my own power or at least some to most !-- I don't want to grow so much it is work !-- I think a 2-3 Bay open plan "Shop" would be a nice grow for me !-- Little Lab/ Nursery in one corner and an extract room in another !-- We could handle that !


----------



## Keef

U know how they say listen to what the plant tells U ? --B.B. and Master Kush tell me they want the Juice today !-- I been waiting on this since my last attempt !-- It's like splitting a hair but I'm close enough to be cocky about it !-- Bout to get what I want !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got up hurting again. between the knee and the shoulder i don't know which is worst, but the back is trying to have a say so as well. hope all have a great day. chat at yall later.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a good start I'm kind of excited today I get to move the girls into their new room hope they like it


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.. Wake me when it is wed and this election is over.. I am smoking some soaring sativa this morning. A friend of a friend grows it up north... I love it.. wish he was my friend. ha... still waiting on a cure around here..  My plan is to clean house and cook. good for stress.  Giggy, i wish you would try the turmeric too. it saves me.


----------



## giggy

good afternoon to everybody. turmeric? i'll have to look that up. always thought it was just a spice.


----------



## Rosebud

I will send you the link of my favorite one. I don't take any thing else for inflammation. it works. i take three in the morning.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VSVKJ8I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It is awesome.


----------



## yarddog

i need to get some too rose. i have problems with my joints, knee's specifically if i am not careful when i work.


----------



## Keef

I don't always make wine !--- but when I do ? --- It's good !--- Takes about a gallon of wine to make one bottle of this concentrated wine !-- Something's missing ? --I had 2 blueberry and no Apple !---Fixed it ! 

View attachment 20161107_130811.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah something is missing, ,,my hand on the bottle of that BlackBerry wine. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

yarddog said:


> i need to get some too rose. i have problems with my joints, knee's specifically if i am not careful when i work.



The only people that must use caution taking turmeric is if you have gall bladder problems. That is the only contraindication for turmeric.. it saves me and my stomach /kidney/ liver damage from advil, Tylenol etc.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose can U smoke that tumeric? -- Cause I am a smoking fool !--

Hopper the blackberry is nice !-- It's not really wine anymore !-- I know concentrated grape wine is called Cognac or brandy ---Dis probably stronger than that !--  So ? -- Blackberry Brandy ?-- D.D. sip it at room temperature !-- That one marked "Apple" is really fermented  Apple pie filling !-- But I got some Caramel Apple Pie in the Freezer !-- A couple days and I can start freezing that Watermelon wine !-- This stuff make U eat sh** and howl at the moon if U drink too much !


----------



## St_Nick

Drinking watermelon wine be causin' you to do the watermelon crawl.  I s'pose could make ya howl at the moon too.  I don't think there is enough alkehaul in the world to make me do that other thing.


----------



## Keef

I know Nick but U da one taught me how to do this !-- I'm talking about people who still got a functioning liver !-- I had to go pick up some milk and stuff so I got me some pink lemonade concentrate! -- 5 of them cost me 5$ total !-- Put 3 in the  5 gallon and 2 in 3 gallon fermenter couple Camden tablets and maybe I put some yeast in later tonight see if she'll ferment !-- If not ? --I fix it !-- ( It's  for a special  blueberry lemonade )


----------



## Keef

Nick -Back when I was in Korea I pulled some mighty drunks but never could get drunk enough to put some kimchi in my mouth !--Just wasn't man enough !-- Had people walk up and stick some in my face and say U  want  a bite ?-- I never apologized for puking on them !-


----------



## St_Nick

You think thats bad, go the P.I. (philipines) and get yerself some balute. Not many things turn my stomach but that stuff will.


----------



## Keef

No Nick !-- Isn't that those unhatched dead chick's in a shell ? -- I do not eat stuff like that either !-- I have this line about what's  food and what's not !-- That ain't !-- I can take my cast net and go get supper !--No need for me to eat spoiled food !--Or nasty stuff !--- They got cheese that  got maggots in it !-- No I don't want a taste ! -- Fish Sauce ? -- Do U know what it is ?-- No I'll pass !


----------



## Keef

Is it ripe yet ?
#1 -- B.B.
#2 -- Nurse Larry 

View attachment 20161107_205307.jpg


View attachment 20161107_205251.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> What up Dog ? -- A place with a gate that U have to buzz people thru from the house U can't see !-- Get me some goats and a male and female donkey !-- That's just parameter security !-- I'll know U coming long before U get close !-- Down here some windmills and solar energy panels and I think I could produce my own power or at least some to most !-- I don't want to grow so much it is work !-- I think a 2-3 Bay open plan "Shop" would be a nice grow for me !-- Little Lab/ Nursery in one corner and an extract room in another !-- We could handle that !



Have you guys been PMing NCH about my place? My neighbor has all that and ROOSTERS! I hate roosters at 5 am, ok.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I will send you the link of my favorite one. I don't take any thing else for inflammation. it works. i take three in the morning.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VSVKJ8I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It is awesome.



You were dead on about the NAC. My lungs have never been better.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Is this the Twilight? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478575897975.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ha ha! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478575864854.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Finally home after a wonderful week with some long lost family & so many others!   Good music, good food, & lots of love!  It was an amazing tribute to an amazing person! R.I.P. dear cuz! 

View attachment 20161104_230500-2-1-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just for you sweet Rose! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478575854676.jpg


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Ha ha!



You may be over the religious heads of most here by referring to the 10 plagues of Eqypt with painting of sheep's blood on the doors of the Jews. I worked for an Israeli laser company and there were mezzulahs in the doorway of every room. Someone asked what they were, I think I was the only gentile who knew the answer.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> You may be over the religious heads of most here by referring to the 10 plagues of Eqypt with painting of sheep's blood on the doors of the Jews. I worked for an Israeli laser company and there were mezzulahs in the doorway of every room. Someone asked what they were, I think I was the only gentile who knew the answer.



It's good to be informed. Knowledge is power!  Just trying to get high by the beach right now......come with me now!


----------



## Keef

Parted the Red Sea right up da middle he did !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, wake and bake time. heading out for the grind. yall have a great one. 

rose i'll check out that link later today.


----------



## yarddog

yo ofc, had a beautiful sunrise this morning. today is the first day of the end of the world, so lets get out and vote. 
time to work, see ya'll later


----------



## yarddog

i heard this on the radio this morning. i think we all could use the advice from this old classic from John Prine, 1971. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmjnQjRvPUQ[/ame]
I know I've had an illegal smile a few times.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Dog if we going to hell ---Might as well enjoy the ride !
Fire it up O.F.C. !--- Time for a patriotic Wake and Bake !-- Somebody play that song like they do that means get up !- I'm planning an election day buzz to be proud of !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Parted the Red Sea right up da middle he did !



Yeah thats what happened. :rofl:


Im excited about today,,,time for change,,,well maybe not,,,could be another 4yrs of the same crap if shhhhhhhh. Okay im done,,,yehaaaaaaaaaa.
Eather way nither will mess with States rights for Legal MMJ.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Potheads.....
      ........:48:........


----------



## Keef

East Texas said them people on the west coast sure know they stuff about weed !-- Wonder how they get weed to taste like blueberries ?-- Blueberry hash ? -- WOW  ! --I know right ?-- D.D. said she got the band high and they played they a** off !-- Sounds like a good time was had by all and no po-po showed up !-- Someone walked off with D.D.'s precious wooden O.F.C. pipe when it was full !-- The Cuz later texted her and told her he had her pipe !-- She did like that little pipe !-- She took it from me !-- That pipe came to Texas from the PNW arrived down the street at that return addy I use then was returned to the PNW then back to me !-- That is a special pipe !


----------



## mrcane

Sorry bout the pipe Buz...Hopefully it will be used well, The pipe continues its journey..
   switched the veg closet to 16 on 8 off last night was running 24/7 .....Gotta go check out the clones...


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> East Texas said them people on the west coast sure know they stuff about weed !-- Wonder how they get weed to taste like blueberries ?-- Blueberry hash ? -- WOW  ! --I know right ?-- D.D. said she got the band high and they played they a** off !-- Sounds like a good time was had by all and no po-po showed up !-- Someone walked off with D.D.'s precious wooden O.F.C. pipe when it was full !-- The Cuz later texted her and told her he had her pipe !-- She did like that little pipe !-- She took it from me !-- That pipe came to Texas from the PNW arrived down the street at that return addy I use then was returned to the PNW then back to me !-- That is a special pipe !



Keef,,,You know they watered their Weed with Blueberry juice to get that taste. Lol


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- The tricky bastids !-- 
First time I got to try my weed on a group !-- When U smoke it all the time U wonder if others would like it too !-- It was a hit so made me feel justified !
Cane that pipe will make it back next time D.D. go back home !-- Maybe !-- Not like U can drop a dirty pipe in the mail !
I think I would like to learn to work glass and make some pipes !-- and some lab vessels and stuff !
Rainy day at the beach today !


----------



## Keef

I took a chance yesterday !-- I had no idea if I could ferment lemonade !--- I can !-- 8 gallons pink lemonade and this morning there's plenty  evidence the yeast like it just fine !--What we gonna call it ? --"Lemon Pucker" --- D.D. say the Brandy needs to be cut some !-- I don't want to cut it !-- See if I can cover that alkeehol  bite with some sugar ! -- 
I forgot to Juice yesterday !--


----------



## mrcane

Sun just comin up here, Frost,Clear and cold might hit 60 here today...


----------



## Keef

Might get down to 60 tonight !-- Cold front must be moving thru !-- We did our B.&B. ( burger at the beach ) thing for a late supper last night !-- The surf was up gulf looked angry !-- 
Any day now I be taking Nurse Larry and some B.B. -- Got a couple more ready to take thier place !-- Couple Weeks I might be flipping that 6 box group !


----------



## yarddog

keef, i forgot to say it yesterday, nurse larry is looking great.
i know what you mean about your smoke. i share mine with friends when i smoke, they think i make big $$ to afford to smoke dank all the time. shhh, can't tell em the truth. it does feel good when someone smokes your work and they love it. very good feeling...


----------



## Keef

I couldn't afford it either Dog !-- My story is I got a west coast connection and I'm sticking to it !-- That's  probably the way I'll play it for the foreseeable future !-- Nurse Larry got me excited !-- I also been cutting up that BBSL and Hippie's Dawg !-- GG#4 finally gonna make it to bloom !-- Got some other exciting stuff happening too !-- Almost lost that Nightshade feminized but she gonna make it !-- Thinking about starting some other stuff too !


----------



## Keef

I saw a commercial for LED Christmas lights -- Wonder if they might be a place in the grow room for such a thing ? -- They would have to be the right color !-- Better check first !--might have to buy them out in the after Christmas sales !-- Be giggle bells all the time in the grow room !


----------



## Budlight

What a lovely way to start the day the purple Kush my buddy gave me is full of ******* mites infected all my clones so disappointed in myself I should've known better  looks like it's going to be a doctor doom  kind of day hope everyone else is off to a great start today


----------



## Keef

Dam Borg !-- Bud they got some predatory mites that will chase the spidermites down and eat them alive !-- Umbra has used them and maybe Rose ? -- Anyway ask Umbra what they are and where to get them !-- I'll be getting some next time the borg show up here !-- and they will !--
 No seed yet ?


----------



## Keef

I want ya'll to gather up all the green Mojo U can find and this afternoon when I'm treating B.B. and Master Kush with the Zombie Juice send it like a laser beam to Texas !-- Let's make a dam legend ! -- Master Kush or a Blueberry Blast  tetraploid ?-- I am not picky !-- We gonna tease that big-un out this time !-- Master Kush was once the tetraploid known as High Rise in Amsterdam in the 80's !-- I could explain why it is no longer one but it would give U a headache !--- This is Curendero / Witch Doctor / Warlock / Voodoo stuff !-- Manipulating the ethereal !-- Working in the spirit world !-- I bring it back soon !


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight beneficial mites won't completely irradiate your spider mites but they are a great tool, one of many for spider mites. Amazon has them now.. Mr rb dunked his brand new grow last night as there were thrip... I find the best thing to do with the borg, (SM) is to change whatever pesticide you are using as they get immune to sprays quickly. Then when you think you have gotten them, maybe some mites to take care of the ones you miss.

I really hate bugs. The thing i hate is that the spray is only as good as the sprayer. You have to hit every single inch of all the plant. Good luck. I feel ya.

Keef how do those nurse larry trichomes look? looks nice to me...holy cow have you upped your grow. Thank you DD. LOL

Umbra that makes me so happy about your lungs. My doc's have me take 2400 mg a day. but most people can take 2 a day and see results. I am thrilled it helped you. 

Keef, green mojo sent for your master kush. I sucked at that plant,,, turned me off of nirvana.

I have a headache the size of political name. I couldn't sleep, had a headache, canceled my trainer, but just did the weights myself.. Going back to bed now, wake me when it is over.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Especially today!  Went to bed at sunrise; wake & bake time!  Help me out guys........ 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478334436576.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm  exhausted, my throat is sore, & I have a broke foot from tripping over a log at our family bonfire!  And, I wasn't the only tripper!  Started calling me Grace!  Thank god I don't have to work ti l Friday!  I need to recoup!


----------



## Keef

Rose the trichs are cloudy and I thought I could see a hint of amber !-- She close !-- The Master Kush be growing O.K. in aero and I got one in bloom ---but I got those seed not for the plant but for what I wanted to do to the plant !-- The Bubblicious  I got from Nirvana was a disappointment !-- That why I try lots of varieties though !--- I don't need to grow a bunch of stuff with different nute requirements !-- I'm looking for production plants that like what I do !-- Right now for sure I got the B.B. --My Widow and Nurse Larry that will kick it for me !-- Looks like some more gonna work too !-- Gonna see what's up with this GG#4 soon too !--I have my eye on Bubba's Momma !-- Might be something there !--- We got some pruning to do which means cloning ---and the juice ! -- Soon as she gets her mind right and we run this rental car back -- We got pharming to do !--


----------



## Keef

Rose we haven't really changed anything except D.D. stepped up and took over pest control !
If this was weed college I feel I would be maybe finishing my sophomore year !--Carrying  a GPA of a mid "C"--  I find me some production plants and as I get better so will they !--


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> .. Mr rb dunked his brand new grow last night as there were thrip... I find the best thing to do with the borg, (SM) is to change whatever pesticide you are using as they get immune to sprays quickly.




Uhmmm where did Mr. RB get the dirt he is using, and did you use any of the same this year in the OD.....might be a thing to think about?


----------



## Kraven

I fought and my friends died, please make your voice heard today, whatever your voice is...


----------



## Keef

Check me off Kraven !-- Did my deal and was wishing there would be some "election watchers " -- from either party !--I like it when someone tries to bully me !--- but-- it turned out to be a breeze !--


----------



## Keef

There's  a couple Hummers and trucks with them big a** tires around here got a habit of taking the right of way because they so big they think they can !--- I'm hunting them !- Is that wrong ? -- I let it go first time !-- Next time he buy me a new car !-- Might have injuries and stuff too !-- Might does not make Right !-- Long as my bumper is ahead of him he hits me and it is  his fault !-- Bastid !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Budlight beneficial mites won't completely irradiate your spider mites but they are a great tool, one of many for spider mites. Amazon has them now.. Mr rb dunked his brand new grow last night as there were thrip... I find the best thing to do with the borg, (SM) is to change whatever pesticide you are using as they get immune to sprays quickly. Then when you think you have gotten them, maybe some mites to take care of the ones you miss.
> 
> I really hate bugs. The thing i hate is that the spray is only as good as the sprayer. You have to hit every single inch of all the plant. Good luck. I feel ya.
> 
> Keef how do those nurse larry trichomes look? looks nice to me...holy cow have you upped your grow. Thank you DD. LOL
> 
> Umbra that makes me so happy about your lungs. My doc's have me take 2400 mg a day. but most people can take 2 a day and see results. I am thrilled it helped you.
> 
> Keef, green mojo sent for your master kush. I sucked at that plant,,, turned me off of nirvana.
> 
> I have a headache the size of political name. I couldn't sleep, had a headache, canceled my trainer, but just did the weights myself.. Going back to bed now, wake me when it is over.




 Rose I had them in a bubble cloner so I pulled them out sprayed them down past decide let them sit for an hour flip them upside down put them under the top blasted him with hard-core pressure running the risk of killing them but I need to get rid of those little past then I let them dry off sprayed them again with pesticide so now tomorrow I'm going to give them the wash with some more water   And every second day he sprayed them with pesticide and after one week lake you said I'm going to switch to another kind of pesticide I have three clients one of them is completely organic that won't let these little buggers eat


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I got mail my friend so my day started off horrible but let me tell you has it ever gotten better  I can't thank you enough Keef


So this is how far I got with the room today do you think my lights could be a little bit too high


----------



## giggy

Dog did your mail get straightened out yet?


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, this was ffof right out of the bag, kept in the garage. I didn't want to use my home made soil cause i didn't want this to happen.  The dipped worked. Wow, wish i could have dipped the 10 footers. lol  Thanks though. I am glad i found them, so damn shocked.   If this wasn't mr rb grow i would have, i don't know what.  Hey, I couldn't sleep last night, got up had chamomile tea with some night shade. Did the trick, an hour later i was back to sleep. Thank you Kraven. 

Budlight, i would move them a couple inches lower. If you do put your hand on top of the plant to feel the amount of heat generated at that level.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Bud !-- Should be enough goodies to keep U busy for awhile !--


----------



## Budlight

Thank you rose I will go out and do that right a way


----------



## Budlight

For sure Keef  which ones was that you thought might need to be scuffed


----------



## Keef

Bud I don't remember !-- Just use your best germing skills and U probably do alright !-- Just jump in and see what happens! -- Some may not germ !-- Sorry there weren't more of some but U can't beat the price !--


----------



## yarddog

bud, i have lowered my 1000k hps further and further over time. i now let it ride about 10-12 inches off the tops, with good temps. in the summer when it gets too hot, i have to raise them. i notice my leaves will start to raise up around the viens, like scales almost when the light gets too close, or temps are too high. its a dance, it takes time to find a sweet spot
giggy, i have not yet, but i will check today. maybe i will be ok, if not i will be looking for a new address.
kraven, you bring a very good point. i will be voting tonight. not bad for a convicted felon. lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Election night! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478238594166.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got Keef in the kitchen making chicken & dumplings-- cause I'm sick & got a broke foot!  So, wine & weed with my foot  propped up watching election night stuff. 

View attachment 20161108_171249.jpg


----------



## yarddog

keef,No seed, but with bud light getting his, there is hope.
Well I voted. Hardly anyone local had an opponent.
Smoking a bong with some sativa leaning surprise.
I started a few Northern Lights from nirvana.  
All three sprouted, I might make a few seeds if I ha e a male, this was the only strain out of five I have from nirvana that I really like.  
I still have the BlackBerry Snow Lotus male to play with later.  
My wife said her friends five year old's homework was to stay up and watch the end of the election. What moron thinks a 5 year old needs to stay up that late?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sideways!  Oh well, think you get the point!  And I just got started-- swear!


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Election night!



Under a tack

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Oh ! Lawdy !-- I done got a stain on my cooking apron! -- I hope the mistress don't beat me again !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hopper,  you da man!   You crack me up! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478649330857.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Depends on the beating keef.  
My pitbull is getting big. She is 5 months now. Wild as anything I've ever seen. Wide open does not begin to describe her. Very sweet, stern words are all that's needed with her.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Added some more ammunition! 

View attachment 20161108_181711.jpg


----------



## Keef

Slaving over a hot stove down here !-- Thinking about collaring up some greens to go with the chicken and dumplings !


----------



## Budlight

Nice lookin girl dog


That sounds yummy Keef


----------



## Budlight

I have a question for everybody can spider mites get inside my florescence that I use for the babies because it be way too hard to take them apart and clean them should I just throw them away and start from scratch  or am I just being over paranoid with these little buggers


----------



## Kraven

Interesting to see the numbers here




View attachment 239141


----------



## WeedHopper

Doesnt mean ****. Texas has done passed simular laws and no doctors will get involved.


----------



## Keef

No Hopper their law is different !-- Texas said only a select few could have high CBD oil but only if a doctor prescribed it and the docs can't do that because it is schedule 1 !-- They will just need a doctors "recommendation" and they have a long list of acceptable reasons for recommending Cannabis !

GO FLORIDA !-

What's  happening in the other state green votes ?


----------



## Keef

Bud they shouldn't be in your light !-- Nothing to eat and that ballast probably cook they a** long before they starve !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I have a question for everybody can spider mites get inside my florescence that I use for the babies because it be way too hard to take them apart and clean them should I just throw them away and start from scratch  or am I just being over paranoid with these little buggers



If you are spraying your plants, then spray the light fixture and bulb, when the lights are off of course. I use wooden stakes and I wound up soaking them in Safer insecticidal soap, just to be sure. But since I did the predator mites I have not had a single bug. Almost completed the 2nd grow and not even 1 bug.


----------



## Kraven

Yup, I'll be legal come Jan 1, 2017.....Never thought I would see the day. Now gotta really think about being on the list.....


----------



## Budlight

Sweet thanks umbra I will do that and Keef  I just want to fry these little bastards  now I have to figure out somewhere else to start the seeds  stupid bugs


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven will U adopt me ? --I'm  Happy for U Cuz !--  One day I be free too !-- I made up my mind earlier today !-- I'm walking in the front door of the local NORML office one day soon !-- Just to get some leaflets and learn about some of the uses of MMJ !-- My goal is to overcome my fear and just cross the threshold and walk in !-- U think they'll know I'm a pot pharmer ? -- I don't want them to know they talking to the notorious Keef from the O.F.C. !-- Is this too risky ?


----------



## umbra

I've been traveling around on business and have had a few different meals, lol. The first was called tuna donburi. So raw fish with ginger, sesame, garlic, and mango with rice. In my top ten best meals. Yesterday for lunch, pho. A Vietnamese noodle soup. Very good. Today...poke. Raw fish salad. Excellent. I could get used to this.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Yo Kraven will U adopt me ? --I'm  Happy for U Cuz !--  One day I be free too !-- I made up my mind earlier today !-- I'm walking in the front door of the local NORML office one day soon !-- Just to get some leaflets and learn about some of the uses of MMJ !-- My goal is to overcome my fear and just cross the threshold and walk in !-- U think they'll know I'm a pot pharmer ? -- I don't want them to know they talking to the notorious Keef from the O.F.C. !-- Is this too risky ?



Just wear a Donald political name mask, no one will think that's strange or that you're the notorious Keef


----------



## Keef

I'm giving it a second thought Umbra !-- Hot dam this is more exciting than one of those big Foosball games !-- Got the hot tub warming up gonna pack another pipe and watch get high -- Get wet -- Check the election results --repeat ! -- What's the worse that happens down here ? -- They gonna make weed illegal ? - 
I accept whatever the will of the people whatever that be !-


----------



## Keef

60 degrees with a north wind -- 102 degree hot tub ? -- And weed !--plenty weed !-- Wanna smoke some hash ? -- I left the hot tub on !-- Poor Kripple D.D. !-- If a log is on the ground at the bonfire ?---Step over it !-- Kicking it never turns out well !-- Twisted her back !- "Broke" her foot !--


----------



## umbra

CA is legal


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  my fiancé makes me eat pho all the time  I stick to the beef with beef balls 


When I Called the grow shop by my house and they said they don't have in any predator mites but they do have some ladybugs so I figure I'll start out with the ladybugs  because I noticed I have them in my new room as well  and stick to spraying and dipping the babies and if all else fails  I will order me  some predator mights this sucks all over one stupid pupprle kush cut


----------



## umbra

Bud, I don't know if they can send these to Canada or not...buglogical.com. I get the triple blend. It takes about 2 weeks for them to get a bad infestation under control and maybe 3 weeks before they are all gone. Then I use the slow release pouches preventatively. So far, so good. Being in the Central Valley where so much food is grown, the bugs here are super bugs having been exposed to every pesticide known to man.


----------



## Keef

Trying to decide whether it would be more lucrative to set up a wall construction business or to find ways around -over - or under said wall ? -- Mane I lived thru the Reagan years and political name presidency wouldn't be nothing like that !-- Democracy !-- Where the majority  rules whether U like it or not !-- Proud to be a part of it  !--- I sure as hell called this one wrong  !-- If life was predictable it would be boring as hell !-- About that wall ? -- I smell money !-- 
No I'm reformed !--- I'm just a lowly outlaw pot pharmer ! --I'm old too !-- No more doing bad things !


----------



## Keef

I hear Canada is having an emergency government session to talk about building a wall !-- Is that true Bud !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Elections got me like...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1476110501812.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> Yup, I'll be legal come Jan 1, 2017.....Never thought I would see the day. Now gotta really think about being on the list.....



Just couldn't help myself! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469571171345.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are happy and well.


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc.morning hopper. lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Dog. Man this Purple OG is some good stuff.


----------



## giggy

Oh happy happy, joy joy, happy happy , joy joy


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I hear Canada is having an emergency government session to talk about building a wall !-- Is that true Bud !



 I haven't heard anything about it yet but if I do I'll let you guys know right away


I think every one over here is still in shock that political name got it


----------



## WeedHopper

Wall in Canada,,,, :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Just couldn't help myself!



 That's way too awesome I sure got a good laugh out of this one


----------



## Budlight

Umbra I will definitely check into those guys before I make any purchases on anything thank you for your vice my friend it is greatly appreciated


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Rise and shine !-- Wake and Bake in a Brave New World !-- U don't have to like it but this is the world we live in !-- 
Hopper U da man !-- I was wrong !

No Bud I don't think Canada is gonna build a wall I was just joking !- Might have a few think about immigrating !--

Weed won !-- Ya'll do what U want I'm get high !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning to you too Keef I know you were joking I just figured I would roll with it 

  Hopefully everybody is off to a good start this morning


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ?--Might as well roll with it !--It is the world we live in !--- Got a plan to deal with them spider mites (spit-spit ) yet ?-- This is kinda what happened in Canada !-- What U gonna plant ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef i'm going to keep spraying the cabinet down in hopes to get rid of them if I don't see some good results in the next week I'll throw them all out I'm gonna go up and pick up some ladybugs for the bud room  just to get something started on eating those little buggers and then talk to them about bringing me in some predator mites
 I'm going to  start 4 or 5 bpu x bb  a few skunk  The widow  and two of each of the other ones   I'm so excited thanks again man


----------



## WeedHopper

I use to clean my grow room with Alcohol religiously.  Only time i had bugs was with an outside grow.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, new day...new president elect. Not my choice but soon to be my president. As an American I will support my new president. It is time as a nation we come together because we have serious problems we are facing. I wish Mr. political name well and hope he finds the grace and diplomacy befitting a United States President, he is now charged with "Making America Great Again". Bowl and cup of coffee.


----------



## Budlight

Weed hopper I am absolutely going to start doing the same thing alcohol everything these little fuckers are stressing me right out I'm really depending on this to go right kind of have a lot riding on it


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep it is a must ifen ya wanna keep the little basterds out of your grow room. Also be careful about bringing  bugs in on your clothing.


----------



## Budlight

Weed hopper after all of this I'm going to start wearing my  ty-vek painting suit  just so I know I'm not bringing nothing in there


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Morning all, new day...new president elect. Not my choice but soon to be my president. As an American I will support my new president. It is time as a nation we come together because we have serious problems we are facing. I wish Mr. political name well and hope he finds the grace and diplomacy befitting a United States President, he is now charged with "Making America Great Again". Bowl and cup of coffee.



Great post Kraven and very gracious. Your are a Patriot my friend. Im right there with ya on the Coffee and a Bowl.


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> Weed hopper after all of this I'm going to start wearing my tie vac painting suit  just so I know I'm not bringing nothing in there



Thought you said ,,,you were gonna wear a t-back and a paint suit. :rofl:


----------



## giggy

this is the way it is, a new day with the sun shining bright. peace my friends. 

View attachment 14993403_10209137766354318_6138606433827252984_n.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Right on Brother.


----------



## Budlight

Haha  Weed hopper this stupid iPhone is constantly changing  what I spell  have to love technology


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont lie,,you know you wear a t-bac..:guitar::smoke1:


----------



## Budlight

Only one I'm thinking of you weed hopper hahahaha


----------



## WeedHopper

I am sexy,,,well if i had only my briefs on i would look like Chewbacca,,,so maybe not sexy,,,lol
You sick bastage...:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Got the dogs to the groomer !-- Gonna be a rainy day a the beach !-- So now I can finish my wake and bake !

Yup we got a new president !-- Dam we live in exciting times !-- Kraven I'm jealous of U and the new Florida law !-- I'm happy for U Cuz !-- MMJ  in da south ? --Now that's  something else ! -- Only thing that changes for me is if I get caught I got to jail under a republican administration instead of a democratic one !-- 
D.D. in bed today !-- banged her foot up pretty bad on her trip and sounds like she getting a cold or flu of some kind ! -- I got pharming to do !-- I got side tracked and didn't get to my juice either !


----------



## yarddog

well said Kraven. 
Giggy, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- Why don't U swing by this afternoon and help me doing some cloning ? -- We'll get lit and throw some Zombie Juice on something !-- I wanna try something new !


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont do it Dog. The stuff FrankinKeef is slinging might cause you to grow a third eye. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey I was checking that tetraploid thread I started in the breeding section !-- I started that see if there was any interest in tetraploids out there !-- Couple months the views  gonna top the page !-- I guess the pressure is on to produce something soon ?--- Why couldn't I have chosen  an easier task ? --


----------



## Keef

Hopper is right again !--
 Naw ! It's really pretty safe !-- I mean look at me ? -- I got the normal 12 fingers just like everyone else and that is not a horn it is a birth mark !--


----------



## Keef

Food channel got me !-- Seafood buffet !-- Gonna make me hungry !-- I'm taking some more caps !-- Crab cakes ? --Mmmm ! --


----------



## Budlight

Well I unleashed the killer ladybugs  we'll see how it goes


----------



## WeedHopper

Actually the Ladybug Larvae are the real eaters


----------



## WeedHopper

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=exjuH-Wpc6Q[/ame]


----------



## Budlight

That's a pretty interesting video weed hopper thanks man


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Still raining !-- Waiting on the groomer to call for me to pick up the pups !-- Where's my pipe ?


----------



## yarddog

where's all the west coast cats at today?


----------



## WeedHopper

Pissed off at the ppl on the West Coast. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good afternoon OFC!  DD be feeling a little bleary today-- dang cold!  Thought a little mouse in my favorite flower would make anybody smile! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477795208551.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

OMG,,,that flower is eating that poor little mouse. Lol


----------



## giggy

evening folks, let's burn one. puff puff pass


----------



## Keef

Got the dogs home !-- They happy to be home and sporting new hairdo's too !-- Sharp looking pups !
Pass that this way Giggy !-- I'm getting those lights  together --I'll get them out soon !
Ya'll don't dog the west coast peeps !-- I was down with them !--We all want a better world we just conflicted about how to get there !--Now though we see where we go from here !-- They say old white men run America well I'm old and white and I ain't the boss of nothing !


----------



## yarddog

I didn't dog anyone, just wondering where rose and umbra and thg was. Usually see them by lunch


----------



## Keef

What cha think ?
Frosty ! 

View attachment 20161109_190557.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Looks good Keef I can't wait till I have some of that


----------



## Keef

Bud that was some Nurse Larry but this is the momma of those BPU-X-B.B. seed U got !-- I don't know if they all come across BlueBerry but the momma sure did !-- That first B. stands for Black Berry Kush ! 

View attachment 20161109_190910.jpg


----------



## Keef

Told U I grow little plants !-- One day maybe I let them get big ! 

View attachment 20161109_201558.jpg


----------



## Keef

Took a B.B. and a Nurse Larry !-- Do it every couple weeks till I get the 6 box group ready to flip !


----------



## mrcane

Keef,looks nice Bro you are really rocking it lately..
Let's burn one....:48:


----------



## Keef

Still learning Cane !-- Maybe I can get good one day !-- I got a good foundation !-- I did my numbers based on plants this size !--6 per box --used an Oz. Per plant dried as a base line !-- A 5 box group ready for harvest every 2 weeks  but I can see I may be able to double those numbers ! -- 5 maybe 6 cycles per year !


----------



## Keef

Tonight's South Park episode was outstanding !-- Parody of the election !-- Love those kids !


----------



## Keef

Hey if I can get this Master Kush to convert to a tetra for me D.D. found me a name !-- Kush- terpher Reeves !-- What U think ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Jus sayin'.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478736102041.jpg


----------



## Keef

I think I'm gonna maybe take some time and go dark for awhile !-- I'm obviously out of touch with the world I live in !-- I could change my mind tommorrow but I think maybe I stuck my head up too high !-- Hopper may be right I'll be in the ground long before I see the end of prohibition! -- Instead of a freedom fighter I guess I am just a common Outlaw !-- If I'm out a while take care of the place !-- U hear about some monsters coming outta south Texas ? -- You'll know my work !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, do what feels right. Analog life comes before the digital life. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....been rather warm rainy and muggy around here...November????
    ..........:48:........


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, nice an cool, 59 atm. getting my wifes car back in two weeks. i am not a fan of loaning out a car. i will be much relieved when i get it back. i will help someone up, but i refuse to hold someone up.  after four months you should be able to secure your own transportation.


----------



## oldfogey8

good morning ofc . nice looking flowers, keef. i have been out of circulation for a bit. as of yesterday, i now live in a state that recreational cannabis is legal. i am still going to keep a low profile but now i wont have to live in fear of being busted and losing everything. the pessimist in me is wondering how the gov't will screw this up though...


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking nice Keef.


----------



## Budlight

Dog there is a difference between appreciating someone's help I'm just straight up taking advantage of them glad to hear you're getting the car back 


Keef  so I am starting 4 BPU X  BB  2  strawberry rhino  2 skunk and 3  Bpu X  bubba licious  now to work on the patient's part this is going to be hard I really can't wait for these


----------



## Rosebud

Just another day of smoking pot and crying at 4:am... I am looking forward to the angry phase of grief. I have muslim neighbors scared to death of having to leave their home. . I have a gay niece that just got married that is afraid of her marriage being undone, I am afraid of a sexual deviant and a ***** in the white house. I am worried about my Hispanic friends that children are scared.. that their parents are going to have to leave..
I am afraid of a crude disgusting man as the leader, that the KKK have endorsed. 
Maybe if i can share this here I won't do it else where. I hope this is safe to say in my safe place here at mp.

.


----------



## Budlight

I'm always here if you need someone to vent to Rose it's not good to hold that stuff in because like you said sometimes it could come out at the wrong time but I'm  here for you anytime you need to vent i have open ears  I sure hope your day gets better


----------



## WeedHopper

> I am afraid of a sexual deviant and a ***** in the white house



Exactly why i didnt want Bill and Hillary back in the Whitehouse.
And yes Rose,,you are among friends,,,and friends can vent to each other. They dont have to agree,,, to be a friend and listen. Donald will not mess with States rights. He will not mess with gays,,nor will he ship millions of undocumented aliens back to Mexico. Hell he wouldn't get his building built if he did. All total crap to get votes.


----------



## Rosebud

HILLARY CLINTON IS NOT A *****!

Budlight, thank you for allowing me to be me.


----------



## Budlight

Just out of curiosity does anybody on here ever  follow anonymous  I have learned an awful lot of good knowledge from them


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> HILLARY CLINTON IS NOT A *****!
> 
> Budlight, thank you for allowing me to be me.



No,,Bill is the *****.
By the way Rose,,when Obama took office he was not for Gay marriage, ,remember,,,and was going to a Church who hates White PPL for 20yrs. 
As Burnin said,,we will be fine Rose. Nothing will happen to your friends. 
I hope you still consider me a friend.


----------



## burnin1

Many are scared Rose. That is why they are taking to the streets. The stocks were tanking around the world election night and interest rates are up anticipating the coming recession.

I feel for you friends and hope they will be safe.

We will get through this and come out stronger. We are a great Country with great people.  Our Republic has survived this long and gone through worse.  

Have a cup of coffee and some cannabis. Enjoy and live each day with compassion and as you always have.

Things don't stay the same forever.


----------



## Rosebud

i am trying Burnin1, your note made me cry again which is good. I don't like feeling like this. I loved Obama, he is a class act and did a lot of good. not perfect, but who is. He was a man of integrity. I feel civility died on tuesday, but you remind me that it hasn't, civility is alive and well in marijuana passion and maybe even more places out there. Thank you for this counseling session.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, of course we are still friends. I love you and always have and always will and besides if i didn't love you, your mom would send me some bad juju.  I loved her too.


----------



## mrcane

Rose we are all going to get thru this..
There was no good choice....I felt the burn but I am afraid they put the fire out...


----------



## WeedHopper

I love you to Rose. Just remember something, ,these guys promise a lot of crap and never do 90% of it. Donald will not,,nor can he deport MILLIONS of Illegals, ,not Mexican or Muslim. He is totally for States rights. He will not help nor hurt the Marijuana industry. He will not stop gay marriage nither.
Eather way,,nothing happens quickly in Politics. Lol


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. i haven't said a lot about political name, hillary or obama. i'm not a big fan of political name, i have watched hillary as far back as watergate and have just about starved to death under obama. yes i vote everytime the polls are open and i voted for who i wanted. as bad as yall feel about political name i'm am the same about hillary and obama. i'm done and will never say anything else to the matter.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Giggy,,or is that Giggady Giggady,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

Just so you know Rose,we all love ya
& we be all right


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose,,have you heard of Mick Dodge? I watch a show sometimes called The Legend of Mick Dodge. Guys in pretty good shape for his age. I believe he is around your area.


----------



## Kraven

Long and short of it, he has changed parties five times in 20 years, he is a good salesman and he watched and found what he needed to sell..... " middle class anger at the establishment, and the loss of middle class jobs to lower cost overseas". He is not in this for anyone else than himself.....no different than any other smuck we elect. He figured out if he said and did very outlandish things he could get all the free coverage and his message out at once. The things he said are not constitutional and he is not gonna do this, he is gonna have a list of things he wants...the republican congress /senate will have theirs...they will negotiate since neither party likes each other and he will be a one term president who is not allowed to damage the "establishment". He is an unsavory cat for sure and by selling his message he also brought out the hatred and fears in people, dividing the nation. There is no difference in the Dems or republicans policies, they only differ on social policy....and that very rarely ever gets acted on when there are far more important issue's like how do I make the most money and still look like I care. I am sad we didn't have a better list of choices..... men / women / of color / gay / straight...but no we got the salesman and the crook, how can anyone truly be happy with what we just got served.....what you saw was not a vote for political name...what happened was the people figured out quickly he was the best Molotov cocktail they could lob at the establishment. 20 years of declining jobs and wages, bad domestic and foreign policy, tired of burying their kids that keep getting sent to war......no this was a social message to the elites that what comes next is lead poisoning if things don't improve for the middle class.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Keef,,,what do think of 4 way stop signs. .........? 
By the way those were some pretty buds you got going there Bro. Nice color too.


----------



## giggy

good afternoon folks, hope your day is going well.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, once again i am amazed at your post. you hit it on the head. of every person i personally know that voted political name, not one is against gay, or immigration. it simply came down to the choice of two bad options. we said F the establishment. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## yarddog

mrcane said:


> Rose we are all going to get thru this..
> There was no good choice....I felt the burn but I am afraid they (H) put the fire out...


fixed it. and yeah bernie was ok, i would have been ok with him.


----------



## Kraven

I said my piece, didn't really mean too...wow, guess I needed to get it out. Anyway, done with that, today is the future and I continue to move forward. Sorry if I offended anyone, just felt among friends I can say what I felt, I'm not one to linger, just to analyze, digest, learn and move forward.


----------



## WeedHopper

We all agree to disagree, ,thats what makes true friends,,friends. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for allowing me to vent and all your replies. I saw my president, with more class than anyone should be allowed to have, greet this man that tried to de legitimize his presidency with grace and hope for our country. I will try that approach. lol  Anyway, i have lots more opinions but i will keep them to myself now. Thank you guys.

It is a beautiful day in the northwest, now just need to work on my heart.. 

Bud's plants are doing well.  Wilson says he wants to take a nap. Thanks again.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, i want to see your corner of our country one day. i have seen pictures, and it is beautiful.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly why i didnt want Bill and Hillary back in the Whitehouse.
> And yes Rose,,you are among friends,,,and friends can vent to each other. They dont have to agree,,, to be a friend and listen. Donald will not mess with States rights. He will not mess with gays,,nor will he ship millions of undocumented aliens back to Mexico. Hell he wouldn't get his building built if he did. All total crap to get votes.



Hope you're right, but I feel more like Rose.  In mourning.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Take it from the nurse...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478576888496.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

LOL DD, that is great.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oh, Rose, I have many more!


----------



## WeedHopper

DD always makes me laugh. Poor DD needs all the help she can get living with Keef. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tru dat Hopper!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478760619210.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

On a more serious note....  HELP!  Don't know what to do with these dang Indicas! 

View attachment 20161110_151125.jpg


View attachment 20161110_151135.jpg


View attachment 20161110_151206.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, Umbra, before you say it-- they're not over watered!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef been spraying them with Zombie juice. Lol


----------



## Budlight

have you guys tried adjusting the nutrients just for the  Indicas   Because I noticed my Indiana bubblegum X Z7  absolutely doesn't like the same nutrients as My other ones  I have to mix up something special for her


----------



## Keef

A typical leaf from a normal B.B. clone vs. a typical leaf from a treated B.B. it produces double length middle finger with stubby outer fingers ! 

View attachment 20161110_163026.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Scary glass,,wooooooooo.lol


----------



## Kraven

lol you should see my left arm sleeve.....that looks scary. Funny thing is I have had it 30 years....20 before it became hip. No color, and all mean something if you know how to read them. Back when I got inked up, it was more like rattles on a snake....now every mofo just wants to look bad. Funny thing is....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cookin'! 

View attachment 20161110_183023.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Progressing! 

View attachment 20161110_184036.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

DD,,,,,Now im hungry. .. yummy
Krav,,dont make fun of my glass. It is very scary.  Lol


----------



## St_Nick

D.D.  you cook like i do.  I have a dutch oven that Gets a lot of use.  Right about now I'd add 2 cans of cream of onion and a package of bread stuffing.:48:


----------



## Keef

Where would a fellow sign up for the resistance ?


----------



## umbra

Almost 6 weeks 

View attachment 20161110_194749.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Very nice Umbro can't wait to see the finished product bet it's going to be amazing


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, gnite all! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478857958961.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fryday. the sun will still rise as it always does. peace my friends.

oh wake your lazy a$$es up and get stoned.


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, Thank you to our Veterans. you paid a debt, and I thank you all. 
i wish folks would stop burning our flag. i don't understand that at all. it pisses me off so bad to see that.
nice and cold this am, took the dirt bike to work. COLD!!
been watching the stocks, interesting...


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, yes YD, thank you all for your service.... really! I know that is just a saying and it no way reflects the sacrifice you all made, but it is all we have. THANK YOU.

The sun hasn't come up here yet figuratively and literally.. 

I am trying some super silver haze this morning for the thrip infested triple washed stupid od grow.. I think it might be ok, more testing needed.

Umbra, that is a beautiful shot... I want to first stick my face in there and then smoke that beautiful specimen.

Ness, how are you? I have missed you.
DD, you rock. Keef, how you doing? Giggy, good morning.  Lets smoke this.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Hope yall have a wonderful day. And i salute all my fellow Veterans.


----------



## umbra

Celebrating the life and music of Leonard Cohen....

If you are the dealer, I'm out of the game
If you are the healer, it means I'm broken and lame
If thine is the glory then mine must be the shame
You want it darker
We kill the flame

Magnified, sanctified, be thy holy name
Vilified, crucified, in the human frame
A million candles burning for the help that never came
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni
I'm ready, my lord

There's a lover in the story
But the story's still the same
There's a lullaby for suffering
And a paradox to blame
But it's written in the scriptures
And it's not some idle claim
You want it darker
We kill the flame

They're lining up the prisoners
And the guards are taking aim
I struggled with some demons
They were middle class and tame
I didn't know I had permission to murder and to maim
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni
I'm ready, my lord

Magnified, sanctified, be thy holy name
Vilified, crucified, in the human frame
A million candles burning for the love that never came
You want it darker
We kill the flame

If you are the dealer, let me out of the game
If you are the healer, I'm broken and lame
If thine is the glory, mine must be the shame
You want it darker


----------



## Rosebud

RIP  Leonard Cohen.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning WH, how are you today? My high school choir director died yesterday too.. I like the thought of more music in heaven... I know...  Maybe there is just a music place...


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all glad to hear every one is off to a good start to this fine Friday


----------



## Budlight

Wow Keef the BPU X BB  are pretty happy speedy little seeds I soak them for a little bit yesterday  then put them into some paper towel and 2 out of the 3 are already splitting open  let the games begin


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nice Umbra!  R.I.P Mr. Cohen!


----------



## giggy

hello folks, got less then a hour and it will be 4:20 somewhere.

Leonard Cohen? never heard of him, must not be a part of the music i listen to.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Wife is crying. Freaking Hawk killed her Lop Eared Rabbit. Im just glad she didnt see it. Found the inerds and fur. I could see the Talon marks in the ground. Poor rabbit didnt stand a chance.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no! That is so horrible. I have no words.  So sorry.

I am cleaning out my garage and arguing with my b-i-l on fb... This election is still hard. but my house is getting clean.


----------



## DirtyDiana

That Nurse Larry....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478644748655.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry, but I just had to share another funny..... FDLMAO! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478900788998.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: yur killing me DD.


----------



## Rosebud

I really did laugh out loud.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,i just came up with an awesome idea. Have the illegals build the wall. They can work everyday on the wall and go home everyday to their families. Problem solved. Everybody wins. They have plenty work,,can stay with their families, ,,and nobody gets left behind.i have Hispanics that work for me, ,and they all wish they could make money and still live in Mexico with all their family. Juan has worked for me for over 20 yrs and is building a house in Mexico. Awesome employee and he is like family to us. He is only one of several Hispanics that have or still do work for me. And all but a few were voting for political name,,they are Legal by the way. My Wife is Hispanic with 7 Brothers, ,all but one of her brothers voted for political name.


----------



## St_Nick

D.D., that's hilarious!  Rose, the world isn't going to end because the pant-suited one lost the election.  We still wake up every morning just like last week.


----------



## Kraven

Evenin' all been busy doing the fall outdoor chores. Got a few pic's that I'm gonna put up in my thread. Hope everyone has a good evening....Veterans Day is a day of deep thought and remembrance for me. Thank you all, this is a great country.


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick that is true if you are white. Every muslim and latino child are concerned. Evidently some folks on the street don't wake up just like we did last week.


----------



## Kraven

:aok:


----------



## Budlight

Hope every one is having a good Friday night.  :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.  I need a solution for them dang spider mites. What if I hand wash every leaf?


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive done that with my morning glories, ,,never with weed though.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> St Nick that is true if you are white. Every muslim and latino child are concerned. Evidently some folks on the street don't wake up just like we did last week.



Its true for everyone Rose. The only ppl need to worry are the ones committing crimes. He is not shipping 20 million hard working illegals back to Mexico.  1st off that is freaking impossible,,and second,,total bullshit to get votes.
Ive been in construction all my life. The Hispanics are a very big part of our construction community, ,,they are not going anyhere. He is not shipping innocent Muslim families out of our Country eather. Total complete crap. If you guys believe that bullshit,,i got some land in Louisiana that has gold on it ill sale you. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

hey kraven, I can't wait to see of the Florabama bar has a medicating room on the Florida side. lol   
just name the bill "build the wall jobs program" make everyone happy.
Good to be alive another day all.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> St Nick that is true if you are white. Every muslim and latino child are concerned. Evidently some folks on the street don't wake up just like we did last week.


as long as they are legal they should have no problems. if your illegal then you should have no rights. if your illegal and come here to have a child that child should not be a american and should have no rights. we the people do not want the refugees here either. we need to take care of americans first most and fore most. we have to many homeless people in our country that need to be taken care of. obama has been bad for me and bad for our great country and we want change, and as you see it was most of the country that wants it. i went from around 65000.00 a year to less then 30000.00 a year and never changed jobs. i'm sorry i'm venting and i'm sorry i said anything else to the matter but i just can't set here and be quite like i did when obummer took office twice. hillary is a liar and a crook and should be in prison. don't believe me look up watergate where she was fired for lying, that was just the start.


----------



## WeedHopper

Good idea Bozzo. Getter done,,,lol.


Same with my Business Giggy. I went from 400,000.00 to 500,000.00 gross a yr to ****,, and loosing good workers. Made me sick to have to let guys go that depended on me to feed their families. And to be fare it started with Bushes dumb *** creating war instead of jobs.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef i have a question,,,how does the plant survive being soaked like that with that stuff? I mean it looks like it is submerged in liquid. Just curious to see how the hell you do that.


----------



## giggy

young bush was not one of my favs either, but i could still pay my bills and have a little left over. i don't have no retirement left as i had to use it to live and pay my bills. now i hope to start over again as i'm fixin to be 56 and have nothing.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> as long as they are legal they should have no problems. if your illegal then you should have no rights. if your illegal and come here to have a child that child should not be a american and should have no rights. we the people do not want the refugees here either. we need to take care of americans first most and fore most. we have to many homeless people in our country that need to be taken care of. obama has been bad for me and bad for our great country and we want change, and as you see it was most of the country that wants it. i went from around 65000.00 a year to less then 30000.00 a year and never changed jobs. i'm sorry i'm venting and i'm sorry i said anything else to the matter but i just can't set here and be quite like i did when obummer took office twice. hillary is a liar and a crook and should be in prison. edon't believe me look up watergate where she was fired for lying, that was just the start.


 Your facts are a bit off in regard to the most of the country voting for political name. HRC won the popular vote not political name, so more people wanted her. political name was elected by the electoral college, not the people!


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Your facts are a bit off in regard to the most of the country voting for political name. HRC won the popular vote not political name, so more people wanted her. political name was elected by the electoral college, not the people!



Tell George W. Bush that,,he didn't win the Popular vote eather. lol
So the PEOPLE are not part of the Electoral vote? Cause i thought those PEOPLE are the reason political name won?


----------



## Rosebud

I am only stating what the man said. I believe people when they tell you who the are, believe them.. I am for wa, or and ca to have our own country.  I am very sorry for the folks that are hurting.I don't think the orange one can fix it.  He was a democrat all his life until he saw some folks he could manipulate.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose. Im having Coffee. 
The Orange one. :rofl: You guys kill me.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Tell George W. Bush that,,he didn't win the Popular vote eather. lol
> So the PEOPLE are not part of the Electoral vote? Cause i thought those PEOPLE are the reason political name won?


 There is a history of Presidents elected by the electoral college. That goes back to it's start in the 18th century. It is how we elect a president, but it doesn't always reflect the will of the people. Nothing more than that. In giggy's post he said "obama has been bad for me and bad for our great country and we want change, and as you see it was most of the country that wants it." This statement is not correct. Most of the country would constitute a majority, and that is not what you had. Or political name would have won the popular vote as well.


----------



## umbra

When Truman ran against Dewey, Dewey won the popular vote. They even printed it in the newspaper that Dewey had won. He didn't win and Truman was president, because he won the electoral college.


----------



## WeedHopper

That's ,,,,,President Elect political name,,,lol


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> When Truman ran against Dewey, Dewey won the popular vote. They even printed it in the newspaper that Dewey had won. He didn't win and Truman was president, because he won the electoral college.



Yep,,thats the way our Country Works. Didnt know it was a problem. I am a Patriot and have always excepted my President Elect. Didnt always like it,,but they were my President and i love my Country and excepted the Ppls choice according to our voting laws. Now it seems ppl want to change the way we vote because they arnt happy. I would not have been happy with Hillary but i would have excepted her just like i always have my Presidents.
As a matter of fact,i didnt like Romney or McCain nor Obama. Me and my Wife was hoping Hillary would win at the time,,and who did we get,,,Obama. So we excepted his Nomination and moved on,,even though i didnt like or trust the man.


----------



## giggy

umbra said:


> Your facts are a bit off in regard to the most of the country voting for political name. HRC won the popular vote not political name, so more people wanted her. political name was elected by the electoral college, not the people!


may be true to some states but my state pulled for political name.

http://heavy.com/news/2016/11/how-m...itical name-win-2016-election-state-by-state/


----------



## bozzo420

I'm for giving California ,new Mexico, and Arizona BACK to Mexico. We stole them from Mexico in the Spanish/American war. 
Giggy, We DEPENDS on a million immigrants (LEGAL) a year to survive. You need people to buy the older homes so people can buy new home ,so the home builders stay in business. Allowing the appliance  makers to sell more of them. It has been that way for a hundred years. But having open boarders has killed us.  Easy fix. If your legal, your the same as everyone else. If you illegally here you may stay, but not eligible for any welfare.
And you come here and commit a FELONY your gone.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,thats the way our Country Works. Didnt know it was a problem. I am a Patriot and have always excepted my President Elect. Didnt always like it,,but they were my President and i love my Country and excepted the Ppls choice according to our voting laws. Now it seems ppl want to change the way we vote because they arnt happy. I would not have been happy with Hillary but i would have excepted her just like i always have my Presidents.
> As a matter of fact,i didnt like Romney or McCain nor Obama. Me and my Wife was hoping Hillary would win at the time,,and who did we get,,,Obama. So we excepted his Nomination and moved on,,even though i didnt like or trust the man.


 Hopper, there have been complaints about the electoral college and the way the president is elected for more than 40 years that I am aware of. My posting wasn't about who was elected or whether I like them or not. It was about whether political name was elected by the people. Simple as that. My posting isn't about political ideology. Time to stop playing the patriot card though.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> may be true to some states but my state pulled for political name.
> 
> http://heavy.com/news/2016/11/how-m...itical name-win-2016-election-state-by-state/


 I wasn't trying to do a state by state analysis of the voting, only an overview of the results


----------



## umbra

bozzo420 said:


> I'm for giving California ,new Mexico, and Arizona BACK to Mexico. We stole them from Mexico in the Spanish/American war.
> Giggy, We DEPENDS on a million immigrants (LEGAL) a year to survive. You need people to buy the older homes so people can buy new home ,so the home builders stay in business. Allowing the appliance makers to sell more of them. It has been that way for a hundred years. But having open boarders has killed us. Easy fix. If your legal, your the same as everyone else. If you illegally here you may stay, but not eligible for any welfare.
> And you come here and commit a FELONY your gone.


 There are issues with the border. When NAFTA was put in place, it was before 9/11. Now it's an issue. At the time, open trade was a good idea. The USA has a history of both expansionism and isolationism. They appear to be the 2 extremes of the pendulum that previous presidents have focused on. Both have their place, depending on the political climate and the economic conditions.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im sorry Umbra didnt know me being a Patriot was a problem for you. I wont ever say it again. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

I can tell you now ,the smaller states will not stand for the larger states controlling who leads the WHOLE country. California already gets 20% of the votes needed to elect a president. That's plenty.


----------



## bozzo420

free trade....lol We send stuff to Europe, there's an 18% value added tax added ...They send us stuff and gets no extra tax.
political name is right on. Don't tax ALL imports, just the companies that left the USA for cheaper labor. Tax the goods from them when the ship us the goods. Call it the" laid off worker reinvestment act"


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Im sorry Umbra didnt know me being a Patriot was a problem for you. I wont ever say it again. Lol


 Come on Hopper, being a patriot isn't a problem. But constantly telling everyone over and over again is. You are deliberately trying to twist what I said. You seem to use the term to give more credence to statements that you make, versus someone else who doesn't use it. There are plenty of patriots in this country, they don't all go around telling everyone so at every opportunity.


----------



## Rosebud

OK, peeps, i started this as I am having real sadness over this election. Now it needs to stop.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## bozzo420

:vap-red vapor: just high and typing .forgot where I was rose lol


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all time to puff a big fat one  I think I'm going to watch some more anonymous videos it's the only way to get the real truth about what's going on in the world instead of the ** news that always   Manipulating and hiding the truth  I think some you guys on your really need to check them out if anyone likes I could always send them a link


----------



## Budlight

So I took a look at how the seeds are doing this morning got 2 strawberry rhinos cracked 3 hippie dogs 2 out of the three BPU X BB and 2 BPU X  bubba licious  no luck on the skunks yet might have to try some more don't worry little Skunky I won't give up on you


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive used the word Patriot very few times Umbra. Why are you so confrontational.  I already know you dont like me Umbra,,and i promise i will lose no sleep over it. You need to smoke some of that dank your growing. You been drinking Hateraid?  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Rose,,,im going to go smoke a bowl and chill in my Patriotic chair. :rofl:


----------



## giggy

this is why i never get involved in things like this. we all have our thoughts and i try to keep mine to myself. i'll go back to it. last thing i need to do is stir the pot and let my bottled anger out. i like you folks and would like to try to keep it that way. peace


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Ive used the word Patriot very few times Umbra. Why are you so confrontational.  I already know you dont like me Umbra,,and i promise i will lose no sleep over it. You need to smoke some of that dank your growing. You been drinking Hateraid?  :rofl:


Dude, this is so not true. Honestly, I am not trying to be confrontational to you or anyone else. I tried to correct a posting and what was said. I didn't try to make it a political statement of any kind. I have deliberately not posted about politics or the election here or anywhere. I have never intended for you to think I don't like you. I am truly sorry if that is how I made you feel. There are inherit issues with communicating on a computer via internet, like tone, voice, expressions, body language, ect. Seriously, there is no reason for you or anybody to loose sleep over anything I say here. That is for good and bad things I might say.


----------



## Budlight

I'm with you Giggy  you are  hundred percent right quickest way to start **** is either talk about religion or politics I stay away from  them both I just wish I was rich enough to buy an island call it my own country where we don't have a religion or politics  grow our own medicine and live like a bunch of hippies


----------



## Rosebud

THANK YOU GUYS. I started it again, i hope i learned my lesson, thank you so much, I value each of you guys no matter what. This is my hood right here. says an almost 65 year old, when am i going to start acting my age? 

so it is a sunny day again here, but i hear we will finally get fall this week. It has been glories.. 

I have 2 questions, who was the best guitar player ever. and, what is in your pipe today. I am trying out the super silver haze... I like it, going to go clean the garage some more today. ha. Have a great day and again, i appreciate each of you so much.


----------



## Budlight

Rose that's an easy question Jimi Hendrix  and I'm not sure what's in my pipe some junk from down the street can't wait for my medicine to be done  hope you're having a good day


----------



## umbra

toss up Fernando Sor or Andres Segovia


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry guys and sorry Umbra,,no reason for all this anyway. Election is over and its time to smoke a bowl and talk crap about Keef. Lol,,,just playing Keef. Gonna call you Frankinweed. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

yeah its all good


----------



## St_Nick

Rose,  that would be Blue Diesel in my bowl and I'm afraid I have to go with Carlos Santana as my favorite guitar player.


----------



## WeedHopper

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TKXvV4Et-e4[/ame]

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vdSRo1ta2y8[/ame]


----------



## umbra

this is the piece I auditioned and was rejected at the Peabody Conservatory. It was written in tablature that went from music paper on to a couple napkins and then to the back of a notebook. LOL. I took me 6 months to learn the piece and I practiced for 4 hours every day and took 2 lessons a week.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHWMXzMNf_4[/ame]


----------



## St_Nick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y46Y1aXQQw


----------



## umbra

Carlos is the man.


----------



## St_Nick

I like him 'cause my old arthritic fingers can keep up.  Not so with all them thousand note  m*&#@*f":^*&ers .  I can play 1/4 notes, and on a really good day, 1/8th's.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Jeff Beck or Eric Clapton ir Buddy Guy of John Mayer it Johnny Lang or Nancy Wilson.......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sad but true..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478807823623.jpg


----------



## giggy

roger mcguinn, ritchie blackmore, adrian vandenberg, ted nugget, sammy hagar and the list can go on with to many to list. can't forget brian setzer, robin trower, are peter frampton.


----------



## umbra

Yeah Nick arthritis has got me having a hard time playing much of anything.


----------



## giggy

lets talk bass, i love this man's style.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXBmxCJED_M[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Why is he so pissed off? Lol


----------



## umbra

Local Philly guy I would go see...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66YybA0wuuc[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,where is Keef? Im used to him giving me ****,,,and i miss that.
 DD ,,,What did you do with my little brother? You okay Bro or did DD throw yur butt in the Ocean. Lol yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

I would have to say  Hendrix   Is pretty damn good In this one   

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=gypS_7maLqY


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> I would have to say  Hendrix   Is pretty damn good In this one
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=qlCGZaW1fS0



hey budlight if you drop the s after the http it will show the video unless it is in a collection.


----------



## giggy

eddie hazel, man loves to pick.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOKn33-q4Ao[/ame]


----------



## giggy

one of my favs, eric johnson.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eu7ar5EKM[/ame]


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> I would have to say  Hendrix   Is pretty damn good In this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=gypS_7maLqY



leave the http and remove the s. your video is in a collection and will not show i tried it.


----------



## Budlight

Thank you for the heads up though Giggy


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,where is Keef? Im used to him giving me ****,,,and i miss that.
> DD ,,,What did you do with my little brother? You okay Bro or did DD throw yur butt in the Ocean. Lol yehaaaaaaa



Keef put himself in time out along with bad dog, Jet! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1446770978407.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Hahaha to cute D.D


----------



## umbra

keef is in the doghouse


----------



## umbra

bad dog jet looks high


----------



## Kraven

OK so I skipped all the political crap, wont come back if I have to do that again.....who you voted for is between you and the booth. Remember, we are all on the same team damn it! The election is over, what has happened was what was meant to happen, or it just would not have went down the way it did. I am an American, I bled for everyone's rights and I may not approve of some things my president elect does or says. He STILL is going to be my president, so instead of endless and pointless whining, make some lemonade when you get a few lemons handed to you. I mean for crying out loud all of you are stronger and smarter than this, I have had my fill of the election and the divisions in this country....and it seems to have pervaded this thread and maybe MP as a whole. Be Americans, support your president....you don't have to like him or agree with what he does...but the office deserves that respect. Now I'm not gonna say another thing about this weeks events....and I sure would be happy if we stuck to mmj and how it is helpful. If I want to discuss politics' there are other boards I go to....but not here and thats in the by laws I believe......Peace


----------



## Kraven

-|-


----------



## WeedHopper

Good posting Krav,,,and that kitty is awesome.  Yehaaaaaaa
By the way im drinking Bud Light instead of Lemonade.


Keef can't come out and play? Please DD


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven i believe we were done a few pages ago. peace


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat: too. Lol


----------



## giggy

stoned to the bone, playing pot farm and listening to music videos.


----------



## umbra

Good job giggy, stoned to the bone sounds good.


----------



## Kraven

My sister lost her best friend yesterday Rose, I was just catching up on all the goings on, my comments were not directed at anyone in particular. I would really like to just get back to what we do as friends, yes politics involves us all, it touches every part of our daily life. This is MP not Dems vs Pubs vs independents.....at one time we were all close and friends and we have let all this toxic stuff to erode our relationships here. I'm ready to move on and MP is the place I would like to come to discuss mmj, the culture and yes the current laws. 

Rose let me give you a little background on me:

I am on the board of several LGBT+ groups
I am a current 27 year member of the ACLU
I have same sex friends who are now getting harassed
My sisters best friend, a black kindergarten teacher, was told yesterday by her students to shut up nigger and know you place.
I am an active member of the Democratic party in our state.
I am an activist for MMJ and helped guide the new law we just passed
I have an Egyptian friend that is leaving the country because he is concerned for his safety, he has been called ISIS and has been told more than once this week that they were gonna behead his kids.

So am I pleased with what happened, not on your life!!
I'm saddened by the state of politics today, and the absolute polarization. This electon cycle was the ugliest I have ever seen, and tbh I would like it to slip into the past, i have several international friends that have made a mockery of my country, in jest of course...but they were correct in their chiding. The only candidate that I was remotely interested in was Bernie....but no that option was taken from me by people who think they know better...lets face it the race was between a salesman and a crook, you pick who's who cause it fits them both. With that being said, maybe it is time to take a real hard look at what we are being spoon fed everyday......this new president will have his own trials and tribulations, and for the sake of our country I hope he gets good guidance. So you you see my position is a bitter pill, no mater how much sugar you put on the spoon it still is poison, but I have hope, this was just one small battle in a bigger war....I believe America will right itself, it has for 241 years. Hang in there, every time social gains are made, trends show that two steps always get taken back, but we will step forward again. Right now is the time to be active in your county and state politics, it's a new day and the fight has already begun. Different people have different idea's, some good, some not so good, about how to run this country. As long as he behaves and does not act like "Campaign" Donald, respects the office and genuinely tries to do the best he can, I'm behind the president, not him...just the president.


----------



## Budlight

Question for everybody how would you sterilize brand-new Rockwool just to be on the safe side


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry ,,i know nothing about rock wool. Didnt know ya had to sterilize it.


----------



## umbra

&#8220;Rock-Wool is an ideal growing medium for both plants and pathogens. Because of the high heat used in its manufacturing process, it starts life totally sterile. However, from that point on, it is exposed to open air and a host of organisms that can potentially settle in its fibers. Once moisture and warmth are added to the medium, those organisms have a perfect breeding place. Everyone is always concerned with the sterility of his or her own growing systems. They wash their pots and system equipment in bleaches and soaps to clean them, but they seldom do the same for the growing medium, which is the most important part. By placing the damp &#8220;rock-wool&#8221; in the microwave for 30 seconds, we can effectively kill over 99% of all bacteria and other pathogens without adversely affecting the medium itself. It gives our seeds the best possible chance at a good start, especially if we are trying to do a Two-Group Control type growing test&#8221;


----------



## Kraven

Yup, was gonna say the same, good call Umbra, but I only do 10 sec's x the number I'm doing, wonder if i need to go longer. Then I soak them in pH'ed hot water for 30 mins, then rinse and pH room temp water with a lite charge and let them soak another 10-15 mins. I always use a new sterile scalpel and a sterile field when striking cuts. Getting about an 85-90% success rate.


----------



## Budlight

Sweet thanks umbra  I really appreciate the advice I'm going to get on that right now  :48:


----------



## Budlight

So I went outside to do some watering tonight I noticed two of my girls aren't what they seem to be  looks like me in those two dudes are going to be having a date with the fireplace  looks like I'll be on the hunt for some clones ASAP  definitely can't afford to have the empty spots


----------



## mrcane

0:420...Morning O.F.C.....:48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc happy sunday.

budlight that is the chance we take when running regs. i have ordered fems but have changed back to regs so i can try to do some breeding.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads..


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Peeps.

 Cane, 4:20 am? good for you! Let me catch up.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning all. Happy Sunday....wait lemme catch up :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody glad everyone is off to a great start think I'm going to be getting a hold of  Billy Budds  today to see what kind of clones he's got that I can get off him  hopefully he's got something interesting


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Celebrating the life and music of Leon Russell.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning Umbra.

smoking my first joint of lemon skunk.. it is very lemony.  Let you know in a few if it works.  

I need an attitude adjustment, or maybe a lobotomy.   Hell, i even miss KEEF... DD, can he come out and play yet?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose i think DD has made Keef disappear. . She may be a Mobster / Hit women. Poor Keef may be shark bait......:bolt:


----------



## Kraven

fed to the hogs i say.......


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper so that's why she was using that cute little dog to distract us  so we wouldn't wonder where our buddy is at


----------



## mrcane

Ah my friends ...Sad news has come my way Had a Grandson born this last week.he was life flighted to a major hospital the poor thing wasn't breathing...it has been a nightmare he is finally breathing on his own but there could be complications when they start to bring him around???  I'm no doc and I am lost for words and full of tears ...If you Pray Please ,Pray for Izzy.....
        Let us Puff my friends....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no Cane, I am sorry, i will send healing prayers to Izzy.  It is amazing what they can do now, is he a preemie?  Lets all have hopes... If he is at Childrens there is no better place.


Umbra... thank you for posting about Leon Russell.[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr4x0xPmf0s[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

Mr. Cane you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. We all wish the best for little Izzy.


----------



## Keef

Hope all are well !-- Cane Best Wishes to the grandson !
I've been thinking a lot lately !-- I crawled out from my rock and tried to be a art of the world I live in !-- When this world gave Chester the Molester the right to choose the next 3-4 Supreme Court Judges-- I realized I don't want to be a part of a world like that !-- So I'll be crawling back under my rock and return to being a Hermit !-- Maybe I'll crawl back out maybe not !-- Take care of yourselves !-- Maybe I'll be around in a couple weeks maybe not ! -- I've got my weed and my work --I'll be fine !-- D.D. will be around she's  much more stable than me !


----------



## umbra

Keef, do what you have to do. Cane, take care of Izzy. Here is a trailer for a new Howard Marks movie.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aOM7tRFfeg[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, I feel ya... I really do.. it is hard to carry on... I am sucking at it.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> So I'll be crawling back under my rock and return to being a Hermit !-- Maybe I'll crawl back out maybe not !-- Take care of yourselves !-- Maybe I'll be around in a couple weeks maybe not ! -- I've got my weed and my work --I'll be fine !-- D.D. will be around she's  much more stable than me !




I have been feeling the same way and will be under my rock to.( have been for a while)
Praying for you Mr Cane. 
Afternoon to all the rest.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks All" tough times" ...
I been hiding too long....Come on Keef, Don't make me come down there and drag you arse out
     ...............:48:...........More betta now!!!


----------



## Rosebud

wood hippy come on out... we will be ok. I don't really know if that is true, but we need our hippy pot site back, where the most important task is what are we going to smoke and or where we gonna get it....

Cane, go get Keef.


----------



## mrcane

Hippies dawg...:48:.....summer grow. 
Had to take it a little early, but it is curing up well...


----------



## Kraven

C'mon cats lets smoke some grass.


----------



## Rosebud

Rolling as I type?  A woman's work is never done.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Let it go, let it go, let it go.....  when the world is coming down on you, let it go!    (Cowboy Mouth) 

View attachment FB_IMG_1467004847827.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cane, wishing the best for that grand baby!  Being a NICU nurse for so long I saw some amazing things.  Those little fragile guys are more resilient than you can imagine. I've held babies under 600 grams who thrived & beat all odds!


----------



## Budlight

Well Keef I hope you don't become a hermit for too long because I know you're going to be missed a lot around here 

D.D  that picture is awesome  sure gave me a good laugh


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Sorry I've been MIA 


I had seizures in my sleep on the 30th and haven't been home since.


Brain tumor: MRI and Scar



Just got home about 1.5 hours ago and have taken 2 SMALL bong rips

(coughing/sneezing is a HUGE NO NO !!!!)




Yup, they even did the tumor removal "AWAKE" to make sure as little to NO damage was done

while removing the 8mm x 10mm tumor , 1" deep sitting on my dominant side motor and speech center.




yes, seriously as in:



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx_hlStCL7g[/ame]






So I just wanted to stop by and catch my friends here on MP up on that's been going on

in my life for the past 14 days



as of now we don't know if its cancer or not and as far as I can tell, absolutely no damage was done

during the seizures or surgery

:bong::bong: 

View attachment IMG_0981.JPG


View attachment IMG_0990.JPG


----------



## umbra

Joe... glad you caught it.


----------



## Budlight

Holy cow Joe that's a pretty big deal glad that you're going to be OK


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  Been under the weather lately.  Just start to get my sea legs back.  

Cane, my prayers go out to you and your family.

Joe, ouch!!!  Hope you get better.

Keef, I miss you buddy.  Couldn't sleep, so it 4:20 for me.


----------



## ness

Harvest my last out door mj.  It's in the drying room, been three days.  Snap a picture but just can seem to upload it.  I'll try again later.  Time to cut up more mj, it sure feel good to have your own stash.  :icon_smile:


----------



## mrcane

Wow Joe, hope you are feeling better today...
We better puff one...:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Ah my friends ...Sad news has come my way Had a Grandson born this last week.he was life flighted to a major hospital the poor thing wasn't breathing...it has been a nightmare he is finally breathing on his own but there could be complications when they start to bring him around???  I'm no doc and I am lost for words and full of tears ...If you Pray Please ,Pray for Izzy.....
> Let us Puff my friends....:48:



Cane my youngest son was born Premature.  His Esophagus and Lungs were not fully developed.  He spent some time in an incubator and we had our hands full at home for a couple months but he pulled thru and is fine today.
I am sending positive energy Izzy way in hopes that the baby will overcome and be fine.


Joe hope everything is good. Hang in there my friend. By the way,,,,ouch.


----------



## Budlight

Morning everybody hope you guys are all off to a good Monday start


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I've been really trying to avoid this place for a few days, not really caring for the conversation.  Joe, that sucks.  Glad you made it through ok.  mrcane, thats sad to hear.  My first born was in Portsmouth Naval hospital for 3 months to the day. Came home and has never been sick in her life.  When she was born they gave her a 3% chance of survival.  Hang in there bud, Babies are very resiliant given good care.  Sorry to hear about everyones troubles.


----------



## yarddog

wow joe, got you some staples.  
Kraven, i got the sneaking susption you like cats??    lol, just kidding. i love cats too. unpredictable animals. one of mine brought a mouse into the kitchen to play with a few nights ago.   she let it go and i was running around the kitchen with a house shoe in one hand playing wack-a-mouse. finally got the little bugger.


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Cane my youngest son was born Premature.  His Esophagus and Lungs were not fully developed.  He spent some time in an incubator and we had our hands full at home for a couple months but he pulled thru and is fine today.
> I am sending positive energy Izzy way in hopes that the baby will overcome and be fine.
> 
> Thank You my friend thing's will be better...he has a great team working on him....
> Ya Joe "Ouch ".......:48:........
> 
> 
> Joe hope everything is good. Hang in there my friend. By the way,,,,ouch.


..........


----------



## DirtyDiana

That was me at Walgreens this a.m. after work!  Kid you not! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478987523822.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaa,,,,,,Go Cowboys,,,8 and 1........
Hope everybody has a good day.


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone.  I've been really trying to avoid this place for a few days, not really caring for the conversation.  Joe, that sucks.  Glad you made it through ok.  mrcane, thats sad to hear.  My first born was in Portsmouth Naval hospital for 3 months to the day. Came home and has never been sick in her life.  When she was born they gave her a 3% chance of survival.  Hang in there bud, Babies are very resiliant given good care.  Sorry to hear about everyones troubles.



Thank You, Sir...:48:.....


----------



## mrcane

It's a beautiful day here in the North West and I must get busy...have a great day......
Will  be puffin...:48:......


----------



## Rosebud

Joe if our love can pull you through, you will. Man, I bet you have a headache. I am sorry for your whole family... love and great thoughts man. I am glad you had a bit of a bong rip...love ya.

I have pumpkin bread with pecan and butter and sugar on top.. Bacon in the oven.. The table set pretty waiting for my company to come in from their motor home.  The minute they leave I am taking a nap... I wish i was cooking for all of you.


----------



## yarddog

rose, pour a little bacon grease on the grits and i'll head right over and make em disappear


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> I have pumpkin bread with pecan and butter and sugar on top.. Bacon in the oven.. The table set pretty waiting for my company to come in from their motor home.  The minute they leave I am taking a nap... I wish i was cooking for all of you.



From the sound of the menu, i wish you were too!  Good morning Rose.


----------



## giggy

afternoon folks, beautiful day here. was 30º at my place this morn and should be around 78º before the day is over.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,my mouth is watering and wanting Bacon,,but my Hearts arteries, ,, says no way Jose. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Long weekend, A/C blew up at the Bunker.....no foolin'. So I've been scrambling to get A/C and humidity control going again, it was the one the tree fell one when we got hit with the hurricane a few months ago. Good news I had time to take some pic's and update the Bunker thread. I hope everyone has a great day. Peace


----------



## giggy

joe take care of yourself, glad yall caught it early. prayers it turns out good.


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon All, And thanks. After catching up I see I have a lot to be thankful for. Only 4 more day to the weekend. Time to get high, and lose some pain. 
And Rose I will see the Pumpkin Bread and Raise you with Pumpkin Butter.


----------



## Keef

Joe --Take care of yourself !-- I had my brains scrabble some from a head injury !-- U may think all is well but things can change without U noticing it !-- I refused to admit for a long time that I have anger management issues !--- I seem to be experiencing that heavily lately !-- Compromise ? --Work together ? -- No!--I want to kill sh** !--So I'm laying low hoping I can regain control soon !-- I still keep an eye on these knuckleheads !-- It's just best I get a little control before I'm ready to face this new world !


----------



## Kraven

Keef......word.

It is one thing we can all count on....change, never tickles when it happens either. Just gotta remember one foot in front of the other, its not the destination...it really is the journey. Giggy, hows your old aching bones doing brother? Rose, always good to share time with old friends. YD, I enjoyed your last post in your grow journal, gratz on a nice harvest. Cane, whatever became of the OD you had going? Gonna get some work done, hope y'all have a good night


----------



## Keef

I'm trying Kraven !-- 
I guess we need to get started on that Mexican Mall and get the Muslim Band together !


----------



## Rosebud

Talk to me wood hippy.. pumpkin butter????? yes please. The bread tastes like pumpkin pie in the middle... it was really good.

Good evening St Nick, glad you are back.


----------



## Keef

Poor little nursery / cloning station !

Veg. Coming along !

Same bloom box just took a couple --added a couple !

Still Brewing ! 

View attachment 20161114_164109.jpg


View attachment 20161114_164041.jpg


View attachment 20161114_163605.jpg


View attachment 20161114_163758.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef i was starting to wounder if DD had fed you to the Sharks. Lol
What up Woodhippy,Giggy,Kraven,nick?
Rose did ya eat that Bacon?


----------



## WoodHippy

Rosebud said:


> Talk to me wood hippy.. pumpkin butter????? yes please. The bread tastes like pumpkin pie in the middle... it was really good.
> 
> Good evening St Nick, glad you are back.



Rose it is simple.
I bake the pumpkins as you are making a pie.
Add pretty much the same spices and Sugar as Applebutter.
Cook it up in a Crockpot
It has to be frozen,
It taste like spreadable Pie


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummmmm,,that sounds good. I love Pumpkin. Also like Sweet Squash Pie.


----------



## umbra

I watched SNL with Dave Chappell and I was able to laugh about it all. The room is smelling dank. 2 weeks to go and the buds are so heavy that the stakes have been bending. I like that. Eagles won, so all in the world is good.


----------



## Rosebud

Good to hear Umbra.

Weedhopper, i had one piece. I don't just love bacon like most folks do.. 

Woodhopper, that sounds good, like apple butter only better. yum.. That bread is gone.. 

Have had a sad day. A very good friend of our family almost had alcohol poisoning.. Did you know you can't just check in to rehab?  Lots of hoops to jump thru..  Lots of us are trying to make it happen. It will be weeks... shoot. 

You guys have a good evening. Keef, glad to see you back here.

Mr cane, any word on Izzy?

Can I go to bed at 4:30 in the afternoon? please?  Hey Kraven, hi.


----------



## Keef

Fermenting this lemonade has proved to be a little difficult! -- I adjusted the pH and finally got it bubbling a little now !-- The BlackBerry Wine froze off to make a fine brandy !-- 
Pumpkin Pie ? -- Reacon I could ferment some ?-- Caramel Apple Pie Wine is about ready !-- Never heard of Caramel Apple Pie Brandy !
I'm working on a pipe of hash cause that's  just how I roll !-- D.D. said be good and don't shoot nothing so I'm trying ! --


----------



## Keef

Sorry to hear that Rose !-- Some like me are just not meant to drink !-- I taste my wine and brandy regularly but usually spit it out !-- If U tasting half dozen kinds it's  not wise to have a glass of each !-- 
I have had to deal with patients in full blown D.T.'s it's  not pretty !

Joe -- As a surgical assistant I been off in brains like in your operation !-- U needed to be awake to guide them !-- They ask U questions like where do U feel this ?-- Sounds like it went great !--


----------



## umbra

On the road coming out of Gilroy, CA ( home of the garlic festival ) there is a little winery...Casa da Fruta and right now its pomegranate wine time.


----------



## Keef

Pomegranate Wine  ? -- I could do that !-- I got Watermelon Wine !-- 3 gallons !-- Be nice wine the way it is !--but - Those 3 gallons might make 2-3 bottles of Brandy !-- U know I can't leave well enough alone !-- Just like that B.B. ! -- I have the first B.B. to survive the juice in bloom !-- They can blow the whistle whenever they want !-- 
Hopper U said it looked like those cuts were submerged in that Zombie Juice !-- Yes they are !-- I lay them out to wilt --The floppy cuts go into hot Zombie Juice with an air stone to keep the poison circulating evenly !-- After a few hours they go into a series of rinses !-- Then I get to try to root them !--


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef the seeds are popping like crazy  except the skunk is being pain in the *** and don't want to  crack  for me but I'm not going to give up  hope everybody's  night is going well


----------



## Keef

The latest of Zombies !-- If almost all don't die my juice is too weak !-- So genetic doubling attempt number ? --I don't remember !-- Master Kush ain't liking it !-- The B.B. ? --Dat's da one !-- Gonna crown the Blue Berry King soon ! 

View attachment 20161114_192444.jpg


----------



## Keef

One be Nurse Larry --One be the mighty B.B. !-- I smoke'm both !-- I would like to announce that one was better than the other but there's  not one !-- Both these weeds will rock your world ! 

View attachment 20161114_194113.jpg


----------



## Keef

I see crows feet like that again --I'm firing my trimmer !-- They sparkly ya'll !


----------



## umbra

mix them in the bowl...larry's berries


----------



## Keef

Might be pretty good Umbra they just got different terepenes !-- I've been waiting until treated plants started coming out of bloom for the pipe test !-- Don't matter what a test says -- The pipe don't lie ! -- I'll know it when I smoke it !


----------



## Rosebud

Those look nice Keef.. Happy you have that. 

I am going to go smoke myself to sleep.  

 larry's berries  LOL   See you guys in the morning, a new day... i like that. Had a  lot of fun with my company it is just tired out.

Umbra, do you remember Mojave mamma ? I was sad to learned she had passed away. Remember her sprouting seeds in her bra? I liked her a lot.. she was a special lady growing pot in THAT desert.


----------



## Budlight

Definitely looking tasty Keef


----------



## giggy

evening folks hope all had a good day. don't much care for pumkin but love eating the seeds.

kraven i'm still kickin some days better then others.

rose sorry to hear about your friend. 

keef, nice pics.


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Fermenting this lemonade has proved to be a little difficult!



lil trick for that, buy this, it's what I have been using for over 30 years. It can take up to 19.3 % ETOH in your mash, so it will come off almost twice as hot. Peace


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

yes Keef , 
during awake brain surgery, they would ask me to use my pointer then my pinky then use my arm to push against theirs , then pull against it 
I don't remember moving my foot but I think I had to, also tell them where we were my name and birth date.

I also remember "waiting for the sample"  and having a difficult time with the breathing tubes down my throat and how cold the air was passing my throat
I had to stay very focused and calm not to freak out / become very uncomfortable... they pined my ear back when they flipped me over which I remember being less then "great"
then I also remember when they would "irrigate" and how cold it felt; cold and wet is how my brain felt

:48:


----------



## Kraven

What you don't remember is when they would ask you to do something they were trying to define margins by using current, so sometimes you would get stuck (actions halted) and have no knowledge of it 

You did good Joe, it was a tough surgery. It is very scary to be put to sleep then brought back and then put back down again...you handled it with poise and grace. Now lets hope that the results come back benign and you just have a really cool tale to tell 30 years from now.


----------



## Keef

Joe listen to those around U about your behavior !-- It's  hard to see changes from the inside !-- If U don't eat weed start !-- It will help the brain heal faster and protect it from damage from swelling that can happen !-- 

Kraven is this the same kind of yeast or are they different ? 

View attachment 20161114_204659.jpg


----------



## Keef

I had a scary experience during a brain surgery once !-- Wall mounted microscope caught on fire about halfway thru the surgery !--We wasn't going nowhere so the doctor politely said somebody better put the dam fire out !-- No we were not gonna leave the patient and no the doctor wasn't polite !-- I was too busy to be talking! -- 
Kraven how U know about that electro probe ?


----------



## Keef

It was shortly after that incident that we had the fire safety meeting I got kicked out of !-- Apparently "F"ing Big Ones ---is not the proper answer to the question --- What kind of steps do U take in a hospital fire !


----------



## Kraven

Keef I'm an Ortho/ Neuro Nurse, part of getting the cert. was a few shadows in the OR, so I have scrubbed in on two intraoperative brain mappings for resections myself.

And yup, thats the old stand by...seems you either got good instincts or a good teacher?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

I'm noticing a few things here and there such as I'm holding my glass at an angle or when reaching for something I'll be a bit off or it feels "odd" in my hand
I also think I'm using my left hand more nowadays 

As far as I know, the tumor was on my motor and speech center , dominant side.

I am always trying to learn from others experiences and or pass on my own, so trust me, 
I will advise my wife to watch my temper for me / in the background
and one way or the other I will get enough weed to make a batch of useful canna-butter ASAP

:48:


----------



## Keef

Joe eat some weed too !-- I just decarb trim and pack it into empty gel caps and have a dose with food or a spoon of coconut oil !-- Any oil will work !-- Find your own dose !-- U want a dose that will slow U down some but not knock U out !-- If U want to take fewer caps U can make them from bud like Cane does !-- I take about 3 every doses a day !-- 

Kraven I knew U were Orthopedic but didn't know about neuro !-- Amazing stuff ain't it ?-- What was tough scrubbing for surgery was having to go from general to  ortho to neuro to who knew next ?-- I seem to always be the one helping patch up the train wrecks !-- That does not mean they were truly in a train wreck but when someone done emptied a magazine into your happy a**--- usually U shot all over !-Lots and lots of trauma !-- I've seen things some of U would recognize from your nightmares !-- Except I had to function while I trying to save someone who looks like they just got chewed up and spit out !-- They don't always make it !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

I want to skip the DWC totes this next run

I have one hippy slayer that could be an 80% healthy flip "tomorrow"
and a bunch of beans I bought over the years I've grown 

YES I know I could be gifted clones but I think I want to do this run this way
thinking four 5 gallon buckets with 6" net pots and full clay beads.
in a 3x3 tent 

I could water to drain fairly easily I imagine 
really fill-out 4 plants, enjoy/use the extra sugar leaf and popcorn for butter etc

:48:


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Keef......word.
> 
> Cane, whatever became of the OD you had going?
> 
> View attachment 20161114_200615.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven when I started in the O.R. it was before the time of scopes !-- Have U ever even seen a meniscus knife ?-- We used to have to make a 10 inch incision just for any knee surgery !-- We did it all thru a some by the time I fell !-- All the irrigation fluid and I came around the corner too fast with trash bags in my hands !-- Then lights out !-- I think !-- It's all kinda fuzzy ! -- So they peeled off my face and put ole Humpty Dumpy back together again !--3 metal plates and a fist full of screws !-- Looks almost like nothing ever happened on the outside !-- Inside is broke in more ways than one !--


----------



## mrcane

Good evening O F C...best I got out of the O.D.was the Nurse Larry. Hippies Dawg is starting to cure up pretty good .Just .Had to take everything to early...Weather!!!.........:48:


----------



## Keef

I don't know Joe U can rock some DWC !-- My problem with drip to drain or even hydro was the res having to be lower than the grow pot so it would drain properly !-- I could use that room on the top end !-- I'm still flipping 13-14 inch clones that been topped and I take cuts about what 3 weeks into bloom so they bush naturally  !-- Instead of one big plant I just run several smaller ones ! -- I guess it is 6 of one and half dozen of the other !-- U do what ever please U Joe !-- I've seen your work --No doubt it will rock whatever U choose to do !-- One day I need to explore other ways of growing--- aero is just all I know !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Those look nice Keef.. Happy you have that.
> 
> I am going to go smoke myself to sleep.
> 
> larry's berries LOL See you guys in the morning, a new day... i like that. Had a lot of fun with my company it is just tired out.
> 
> Umbra, do you remember Mojave mamma ? I was sad to learned she had passed away. Remember her sprouting seeds in her bra? I liked her a lot.. she was a special lady growing pot in THAT desert.


 Yes I remember when she did that. I am sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Keef

Hey U know those indicas we were having trouble with ? -- Did U know if U back the light up off them some they green right up !-- Didn't have nothing to do with nutes !-- Light was too close !-- Soon I want to start messing with some bloom nutes so I can grow some of those baby sized buds like that video link Umbra posted ! -- I just need a Frankenplant to grow like that !--


----------



## Keef

Dog --You've twisted a wrench or 2 -- Next time U get bored look up  "Pulse Jet" --It's Hitlers old Stove pipe jet !-- Got no moving parts !-- I think we need to build one !-- I been fighting it but I been feeling the need for speed ! -- I still have a dream of building my wet heat engine !-- It's  my version of the obsolete  steam torpedo engine !-- They did not have to tech to take it where it could go !-- A one ton torpedo jumped 45 feet out the water ? -- I need to ride one !-- Just me in a light boat making it scream !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey folks, guess what?  Its 33 degrees here this morning.  It has been in the 20's the last couple of days .  Yesterday it was 28 at 10:30.  I'm beginning to wish I still had my camper.  I'm thinking we are in for a heck of a winter.:48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, Nick, Giggy. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Giggy, Kraven.  My ac died in the garden I guess.  Good thing its getting cold.  I can route cool air in from outside.  Anyone who ever said growing indoors is cheap sure never ran a continuous grow.  Its always something.


----------



## yarddog

keef, i have looked at the pulse jets, its not a bad design. germans always had good stuff.
cold this morning, very smokey from a few fires in north georgia. 36 degrees on the dirt bike, nuff said


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 85/61 today !-- Dog pulse jet doesn't have much thrust or throttle -- On/Off is about it !- got to tune it by the length of the tube!-- 
I been trying to be realistic about the new administration! -- When they build that wall along the 1000 miles or so of the Rio Grande river-- How's  the little animals gonna get a drink !-There's not much water round here anyway !--- Then there's  the flood plain !--I can't make it work in my mind !-- 

Dam I'm glad I'm a white male ! -- There it is again !-- Maybe I'm not ready to be around polite society yet !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef I started reading the secrets of the pink Kush quite an interesting book  some people say he's crazy but unless I'm crazy too I can see a lot of realistic stuffed in this book  just makes a lot of sense unless you're close minded  Keef have you read these three books yet

 Good morning everybody hope everyone is off to a good start


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Bud and Keef. Coffee time. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

Good morning weedhopper sounds like a good time to puff a fat one
 :48:


----------



## Keef

Working on it Hopper !-- D.D. brought a dog home for the rescue people and my 4 got him on the run !

Bud - Billy got some interesting theories !-- I haven't read his book but I kinda got the cliff notes !-- Most of it comes from Zachariah Sitchen  (?) -- The man who translated the Library of the Sumerians !-- The first people to write down thier history !-- Says we were made by tetraploid space aliens to mine gold !-- That would explain religion if we were designed to want to serve a "god" !-- They called us the planet of the children or the 11th planet !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef I'm still on the first book out of 3 book  I really like the fact that if you don't know the scientific terms for certain things he explains it so you can understand really good book so far I talk to him for about an hour last night I got a call him back today around lunchtime to work out a time for me to come  and get the pink Kush  he is fully down to help me create some zombie plants pretty cool guy to talk to I would have to say  

how is things going in your world I've gotten everyone of those seeds to  crack  except for the skunk


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes Keef is an Alien from Planet Tetra. :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud I didn't want to talk to Billy or read his books because I understood the science and wanted to make my own and I didn't want to be influenced !--- U be careful if U mess with that colchicine! -- I'm using that Surflan and working on fresh cuts instead of seed sprouts !-- I want females not unknowns !-- I'm a bit jealous of Billy too because this is hard but right now I'd give me left nut for advice ! -- I'm close but he already got that 6n named Sequoia ! -- Give Ole Billy my best !-- He is a brilliant man !-- I plan to catch up with him one day but U got to understand -- I'm working with pickle jars and I live in the belly of the beast! -- I get caught with so much as a joint I go to jail !-- When prohibition  ends I plan on coming up out the ashes like the Phoenix with my Frankenplants !-- I put too much into this to walk away empty handed !-- I just might already have something special !-- We'll see !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I didn't want to talk to Billy or read his books because I understood the science and wanted to make my own and I didn't want to be influenced !--- U be careful if U mess with that colchicine! -- I'm using that Surflan and working on fresh cuts instead of seed sprouts !-- I want females not unknowns !-- I'm a bit jealous of Billy too because this is hard but right now I'd give me left nut for advice ! -- I'm close but he already got that 6n named Sequoia ! -- Give Ole Billy my best !-- He is a brilliant man !-- I plan to catch up with him one day but U got to understand -- I'm working with pickle jars and I live in the belly of the beast! -- I get caught with so much as a joint I go to jail !-- When prohibition  ends I plan on coming up out the ashes like the Phoenix with my Frankenplants !-- I put too much into this to walk away empty handed !-- I just might already have something special !-- We'll see !



 I really hope you got one this time I guess in his book he gives exact formulas  but I haven't gotten that far yet  his book also talks about a few different things you can use to turn the Franken Plant  if I get anything useful I promise I will share it with you right away  I would like to see you come out on top when your prohibition ends


----------



## Budlight

So I was doing some reading on the hippie dog sounds like there's some  killer genetics behind it   I can't wait to see what comes out of it and the Umbra surprise


----------



## DirtyDiana

Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475274786951.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud I've never known anything but prohibition for me the end of prohibition is just a dream !-- I don't even care anymore --I'll probably stay hidden !-- My main reason for chasing these tetras is that if I can buy seed or cuts to a special plant so can anyone else !-- Even NCH and his $35,000 Lemon Trees cut are not really safe !-- My plan is a highly desirable plant that I control !-- A monopoly if U please !--but the skill is the prize !-- If I'm in a transaction for a $35,000 plant ? --I know which side of that deal I want to be on !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I really hope you achieve your goal  I like to see people I know achieve greatness and like I said if I come across anything that might help I will be sure to let you know as far as prohibition now that I am legal it's still kind of feels like a dream  my fiancé said to me the other day why are you only starting 10 your legal for 49 I was like oh yeah grab that bag of seeds honey


----------



## Keef

Bud that Hippie's Dawg ain't gonna be listed anywhere !-- A guy called Hippie 420 bred it in Michigan and sent me a big sack of seed to work on the genetic doubling !--I named it !-- The bloodlines are -- --Chem 91  ( the Dawg part)--x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl !-- What I got has long sativa like leaves but packs them closer together like an indica !-- Cane got one too !-- Should do U right !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Keef, the stuggle is real man!  Hugs

Off to my trainer this morining. I hope it helps this depression i feel since last week.

Cane, i am tickled about the nurse larry.. Isn't she wonderful on the body?


----------



## Keef

Bud I don't know about that "achieve greatness" part !-- I just want to come up out of prohibition with at least one prize and my middle finger held high !-- Bastids make me hide !-- Billy made some !-- David Suzuki gets credit for UBC Chemo !-- It can be done --It has been done --Now it's  my turn !-- I started with a formula I found too !-- It was a blatant lie !-- The juice doesn't disolve well in water so tends to settle to the bottom -- If U treating sprouts or seed it would not matter what your strength is the poison will settle on them and kill everything --Everytime !-- The Surflan will do the trick but I had to find another way to use it !-- 
Must be close to or more than 2 dozen attempts so far !-- I'll find the sweet spot !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud that Hippie's Dawg ain't gonna be listed anywhere !-- A guy called Hippie 420 bred it in Michigan and sent me a big sack of seed to work on the genetic doubling !--I named it !-- The bloodlines are -- --Chem 91  ( the Dawg part)--x- The Sugar -x- Chernobyl !-- What I got has long sativa like leaves but packs them closer together like an indica !-- Cane got one too !-- Should do U right !



 That's what I mean when you look up those three they sound pretty good to me and a combination should be something good


----------



## Keef

Bud it has thrown a couple hermies so keep your eye open !-- Those BPU-X-B.B.  -- x- Bubblicious should have lots of possibilities !-- The B.B. has been a workhorse for me ! I think mine will be 2 years old around the first of the year !-- 3 year old Widow is coming back strong !-- 

Rose -- Maybe when the flood of bills comes out of Congress---Maybe one will remove the threat of jail from me and  I won't have to hide anymore !-- The Nurse is da bomb and  looks a lot like the B.B. but totally different !-- She be here awhile !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Getting ready for my :spit: and :bong2:. Puff Puff boy that taste good.  Smoking the Aurora Indica's.


----------



## Budlight

Keef I  started 8 of each so I'm hoping to end up with at least 4 of each then I'll run 4 in each tote like you showed me  and then keep the 2 best ones out of the 4  and then they will get  moved to their own tote after that  then all I will have to do is switch lids from veg to bloom


----------



## ness

I got a good feelings that TRP will be working on prohibition for the better.  May not be soon but it will happen.  I read on the net that they want to test smoking w**d on the elderly.  To find good things I'm hoping.  

Thank You Rose, Keef and all for helping me along the way.  My clones are snapping out of it and looking good.  I got 2 unknowns, Hipppie Dawg, 3 BUB XBB's, Black Berry and an a Aurora Indica going.  But, I'm having trouble sexing them.


----------



## Budlight

Ness  I found this video it might be helpful 

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=SWTTtrd5N1M


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- U got something else started yet ?

Cane come fix my lawnmower !-- The jet plugged up again !-- I need to mow my weeds !

I don't know if I can pull this Very hard Lemonade off first time !-- It don't want to ferment even after adjusting pH !-- I know another way !-- Best better go get me some blueberries or blackberries -- D.D. like that stuff !-- Just takes me awhile so I need to get ahead of her !-- I only got 2 bottles of blueberry and 3 of blackberries but it takes me almost a month to make !-- A week in a primary fermenter then a couple weeks in a secondary fermenter where I feed the yeast again !-- Kraven done jumped up and showed everyone my Lucky Charms with that yeast !-- Almost 20% and I thought it was all me !
Speaking of Lucky Charms -- Kraven how's that EJ Mix working with your extract in an e-cig !-- When U make it put it in a little microwave safe bowl and nuke it while U watch -- When it is boiling mix it together and mix for long time or do it a couple times !--- U can boost potency by adding more extract and repeating the heating/mixing !-- They got this small batch homogenizer for about $ 300 that will mix it so well it can never separate again like the milk fat in milk !-- There is another way and  we'll talk about in a PM one day soon ! -- I think the EJ Mix will work well for U at about 1 to 1 with extract as long as it is mixed throughly !


----------



## ness

Just broke up some b*d, boy, that feel good.  Well, off to the races.  Have fun.:farm:


----------



## Keef

Ness or anyone else who has any doubt about how I feel about this election I can send U a P.M. and explain my extreme distaste for the little Hitler wanna be !-- A smart man once said --"Those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it !-- Now I'm not gonna talk about it anymore until someone mentions him then I will reply in kind !--I think I need to be in time out a few more days !


----------



## WeedHopper

What do ya think about 4 way stops,,already know what ya think about the Election.
By the way,,,,Why a PM ,,ya pretty much made it clear in the last post,,,,lol.
Use this thread,,,,http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74111&page=7 Its not locked yet.


----------



## Kraven

It would be good to get them out imho....a good rant among friends is a good thing....sorta like a good group fist fight with the boys and a case of beer to laugh off the melee at it's conclusion....sometimes you just gotta get it out bro.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah and no sense screwing up your thread that has nothing to do with Politics.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> 
> Keef, the stuggle is real man!  Hugs
> 
> Off to my trainer this morining. I hope it helps this depression i feel since last week.
> 
> Cane, i am tickled about the nurse larry.. Isn't she wonderful on the body?



My son has been depressed about his gf moving to WA. The election hasn't helped. I made some dry ice hash and then some rosin with it. He tells me he doesn't get high from it, but he feels better about himself, life, and the future when he smokes it. I'm thinking CBD. Rose maybe it's worth a try?


----------



## Keef

It's not an anger problem I have right now !-- It's medical ! --Since this head injury I have troble contolling my emotions !--Once I reach full blown rage I have trouble getting a handle on it !---It's all brain chemistry right and doesn't have to make any sense -I just want to fight !----So I need to isolate myself until it runs it's  course ! -- I'm surprised MP let me stay this long Hopper !-- I have a lot of trouble not being Keef and Keef is pissed off !


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke more Idicas and do lots if oil.
By the way,,my oldest son had a wreck on his bike and head  injury.  Lost his sense of smell and some taste. Also he started having anger issues that he had NEVER had before.  He was always very passive and laid back untill then. My youngest will fight at tbe drop of a Hat,,right the opposite, ,and a pain in my ***. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Protesters outside Church's Chicken!  Let it go guys! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479255603852.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:

They are saying "eat more beef".
Instead of separation of Church and State,,,its Separation of Church and Chicken.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i will go try some now. i have so little harley, but i will try some now.. Thanks. Buds grow went out to the shed today.. Yikes, i liked it better when they were in my bathroom so i saw them a lot.. i will go out once a day and check on them..

Keef, does trying to not fly off the handle work? I mean, it seems like you have  a great excuse to just let it fly?  I just wondered neurological speaking.  Do you know what mr rb told my neuro? He told her I had a wonderful mom and i was a lot like her for all these years then the stroke in january and since he has been married to my dad!  My dad was a **** lots of times with a big temper. I don't think i have much of a temper.  
I used to think having a temper was a luxury people allowed themselves, now i don't know.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I made it without incident! Whoop! Whoop! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479259128309.jpg


----------



## giggy

sad 

View attachment sadface.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoke a bowl Giggy.
Why you sad my friend?


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning VIETNAM!!!!!  I got babies! 

View attachment 20161116_081919.jpg


View attachment 20161116_081942.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, the dixies are 5 Hoeberry and 6 nirvana surprise seeds.   The girl is 1 of 4 blueberry. :48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....Mom went to the hospital last night....92 God bless her.heart attack ,doc said that she wouldn't make it till morning. No word yet....be heading back to N.E.soon... To Mom....:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry to hear that mrcane.  You have my best wishes.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Nick, both mom and dad 92, & 93 together some 70 something years..they are still at home..I would say that they are very Blessed  ...


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C....Mom went to the hospital last night....92 God bless her.heart attack ,doc said that she wouldn't make it till morning. No word yet....be heading back to N.E.soon... To Mom....:48:




Cane my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C....Mom went to the hospital last night....92 God bless her.heart attack ,doc said that she wouldn't make it till morning. No word yet....be heading back to N.E.soon... To Mom....:48:



Sorry my friend,,,i lost my Mom in Sept to Cancer. My heart goes out to you,your Mom,and your family.


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Ness I found this video it might be helpful
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=SWTTtrd5N1M


 

Thank You Bud that video is helpful.  Have a good day.


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Morning O.F.C....Mom went to the hospital last night....92 God bless her.heart attack ,doc said that she wouldn't make it till morning. No word yet....be heading back to N.E.soon... To Mom....:48:


 

Cane, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom.  My prayers go out to you and your family.  :48:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got my Bowl and Coffee ready to go.  I'll be ready for this day soon.  Meshed a bud with fingers Yesterday and all of THC came fling down.  Can't wait for there first bounds.  I'll be smoking me some h**H soon.  Kraven I'm going to order that can from Kangacan.com at the end of this month.  I sure did like that video of how the can works with the dry ice.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Budlight

Ness Your welcome 

 Good morning everyone  hope everyone is off to a good start 

 Cane  i'm really sorry to hear about your hard times my prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## ness

St_Nick said:


> Good morning VIETNAM!!!!! I got babies!


 
Looking good Nick they are so pretty.  I sure love growing in dirt.  I'm going to miss my outside grow.  It's all inside for now on.  This grow is my first cloning.  Can't wait to see what happens. :farm::icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning,

Cane, I am sorry about your mom.. Amazing parents you have.. It is hard to lose a parent and I will be thinking about you. Much love to my fellow washingtonian. 

Ness, i am so glad you are smoking your own pot and not shwag... Good for you! 

I had a baby forty years ago today,,,,so he is forty now LOL


----------



## St_Nick

I been watching "son in Law" with Pauly Shore.  Laughing my hiney off.  :48:

After the last few weeks we could all use some good humor.


----------



## Budlight

And it begins not quite sure what happened with skinny mini there she just likes the grow that White OG


----------



## mrcane

Thank you so much my friends..Mom is still holding on.had another small heart attack this morning...
They're keeping her comfortable and family is by her side..Thanks again all.....
..........:48:..........


----------



## mrcane

Nice little ladies Bud....just love having  lady bugs around Eh!!


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> Nice little ladies Bud....just love having  lady bugs around Eh!!



Thanks my friend cane  it's nice to have company that can keep a secret EH!! hahaha


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry about your mom Cane. Very little to be said at a time like this. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Kraven

mrcane said:


> Thank you so much my friends..Mom is still holding on.had another small heart attack this morning...
> They're keeping her comfortable and family is by her side..Thanks again all.....
> ..........:48:..........



Cane, as a nurse I know there really are no words that will comfort you now, so you will have to trust that she is not in pain and she can hear everything you say. All to vividly I remember the passing of my mother and I understand your pain, but I will never know your pain. We are here to LISTEN, you are fee to talk.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tip of the day......laughter is the best medicine. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479345462710.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC, Off to work, Gonna cook up 5 18 wheeler of Tater in 8 hr today. See ya tonight when I need a bowl.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, hope everyone has a happy day.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

so far its a 3-bean salad... hoping for a 4th to join

(cheeselicous, utopia Hase, Kushage, and one I cant remember right now)

EDIT: Critical Jack was the 4th

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0997.JPG


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Hasn't the moon been beautiful?
Had a clear Cold night almost like daylight outside...
................:48:...........


----------



## mrcane

Green Mojo on those baby&#8217;s Joe...


----------



## yarddog

Smoke ya a tater 'for you cook all them other taters.


----------



## WeedHopper

Coffee, potatoes, and eggs. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning everyone on my big move left the far north heading to Arizona 2000 mi. Heading threw Texas today to New Mexico just going to follow the Keefinstin giant plants threw Texas stand them up tall buddy so I can find my way.Peace everyone.Hi DD we'll wave as we go by.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone's off to a good start this morning 

So I'm going to be switching these girls over to their new room today 







Pretty excited thanks to Keef and Umbra looks like I'm going to have a little bit of a selection going on let me tell you these little girls are sure like in this new LED light








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc

Mossy, good luck on your trip. good for you.. have some fun too.

Yes, joe, mojo for you and the seeds.

Cane, good morning.. weedhopper... hey

I just smoked the wrong pot.... thought i rolled a joint of sativa, but no, it was from bud's nordle... oh oh... body is jello, how am i going to go to the trainer?  smoke some sativa stat...


----------



## Rosebud

Bud light, those look real nice.  I love happy babies.


----------



## Budlight

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> so far its a 3-bean salad... hoping for a 4th to join
> 
> (cheeselicous, utopia Hase, Kushage, and one I cant remember right now)
> 
> EDIT: Critical Jack was the 4th
> 
> :48:



 Good luck with the new beans Joe


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Bud light, those look real nice.  I love happy babies.



 Thank you Rose your compliments mean a lot


----------



## WeedHopper

This is Rose.....      :stoned:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let me try this again !-- Sorry if I offended anyone !-- I'm a passionate man !-- 
I'm also in trouble again !-- I kilt the lawnmower !-- It will not be frustrating anyone else ever again !-- It didn't help any-- but --I didn't shoot it !---I used a pick axe !-- I'm getting better now !--I think I just needed a outlet for my frustration and a new lawnmower apparently !-- Felt Good !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,just hang on to that lawnmower and use it for an outlet. Lol
Do not beat up your computer.  :48:


----------



## Keef

I got babies too !--
See that GDP-X-B.R. ? --Took me awhile but I got one !-- I'm not sure if it was 4 or 5 attempts to get the one plant !-- If it's  a male --Cane I send U some pollen since U got a beautiful girl !
Second attempt on some of these seed too !-- Trying to germ old seed is a challenge ! 

View attachment 20161117_095051.jpg


----------



## Keef

Oops! 

View attachment 20161117_095231.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WH, I resemble that picture.. Maybe more coffee?  So now I am speedy and jello at the same time..


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, nice to see you and your plants.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- D.D. off to East Texas this afternoon so I had to promise to not get into trouble !-- Of any kind !

Bloom -- I be glad when those Bubblicious are finished so I can get some more B.B. --The Nurse and Master Kush and others !

Started 5 gallons of Blueberry Wine !-- The woman likes blueberry or blackberry !--The mother D.D. took that bottle asked if it wasn't stronger than regular wine ? -- Ha!--Maybe a little ! 

View attachment 20161117_101406.jpg


View attachment 20161117_101508.jpg


----------



## Budlight

I know what you mean Keef I'm having a hell of a time with the skunk   But on another note that strawberry rhino is just going crazy I can't believe the  roots  on the one little one already


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose i just got back from a 2 mile walk,,,and let me tell you. Walking 2 miles in my neighborhood is like being on trails in the mountains. Hills everywhere.  Up and down,up,up,up,and then down ..lol
My wife had me laughing cause she said im building my butt up. I said i have no ***,,but my crack is getting stronger,,,,:rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right?  And, good morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479158896378.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I probably should have DD. Im a sweaty basterd right now.
On a serious side,,,my Heart feels great. No pain or shortness of breath.


----------



## mossycrew479

Thanks Rose just crossed Texas line only problem butt killing me


----------



## Keef

Trying to catch up !--

Cane Best Wishes !--Like Kraven we got no words to make it better !

Who asked about Elev8 seed ? -- I got my GG#4 from them !-- I cloned a mutant limb and maybe I shoulda cloned something more normal !-- So I got a freak GG#4 that has been a pain in the a** !- 

OF -- Slide on thru like U invisible !-- I'll distract them !-- You'll still be north of me but come on down !

I be moving a Bubba's Momma and a Purple Haze to bloom today to start sexing them !

Ness --I wasn't upset with U I was just in a rage !-- I'm Sorry !

Hopper I'm not allowed to shoot computers anymore and besides when U kill one in the house with a gun it just make your ears bleed !-- Took my  last smart phone out with a 12 gauge in the backyard ! --I'm not to old to learn !-- Didn't make ears bleed again !


----------



## Keef

That was Mossy coming thru Texas !-- Long , long ways Cuz !-- Probably still be in Texas tommorrow !--Depends on the route !


----------



## Kraven

Yeehaaa steak and eggs with a whoppin side of fried taters and biscuits , washed down with scalding hot black coffee....now that will put barbed wire on your chest. Morning all, Cloudy / Amber everywhere I look


----------



## Rosebud

note to self don't work out after smoking nordle. Muscles shaking here. 

Kraven, i am hungry, your breakfast sounds good.  WH, i am glad you got a new lease on your heart!  You gotta good heart.

goodnight now.


----------



## mrcane

Mom passed away this morning,peacefully, with family at her side... God love Her,she has always been an angel .....
...........To Mom ...:48:......


----------



## Keef

For Mom !-- Would a bowl of hash be acceptable ? -- It's  the best I got !

Gonna pour out my lemonade I been trying to ferment and start some more Blackberry !--- Last time I went to the grocery store I bought 10 lbs of blueberries --10 lbs of sugar -- and a box of tampons !-- If they thought I was brewing that should throw them off the trail !


----------



## Keef

Hey I know different parts of the country call things different names sometimes !-- What ya'll call this ? --A One -Hitter ? --- A Dugout ? -- Loading D.D. up for her run to East Texas !-- Bout a 6-8 hour drive depending on Houston traffic !--  Loaded that one - hitter of her's up with about half fine weed and half keif !-- She be flying low for a couple days !-- Made her some good  cannacaps too ! 

Rose I don't understand why your muscles are shaky !-- Extra Fries never does that to me ! 

View attachment 20161117_125627.jpg


----------



## Keef

While I'm posting pics -- U would think I would be disappointed at how these cuts look but that exactly what I should be seeing !-- Zombie Juice killing them all --but just barely !-- Then with repetition finally one lives and is no longer as it was !-- 

View attachment 20161117_131307.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef it was me that asked about Elev8  but after doing some searching around for hours and hours it doesn't seem like he has a very good name  just heard a lot about about his genetics


----------



## Keef

Bud all I know about them is the GG#4 !--- Umbra knows all those breeders !-- Give him an idea about what U looking for and he'll point U in the right direction ! -- I for sure would order from Bohdi or  Cannazon !-- 
I be needing some of that "Frosted Dark Cherry "-- Or whatever Umbra got !--- Keep your eye open for some "Oregon Lemon"-- I'm wanting it !

Hey Umbra -- Pomegranate Wine ? -- Gonna be expensive to make !-- Soon as I get ahead I gotta do it !-- If I can make Watermelon wine why not pomegranate Wine! -- Yeast don't know !


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry my friend Mrcane,,,My heart is with you and your family. I am still dealing with the pain,,so i know how you feel. Our Moms are always very special to us and im sure your Mom was very special to you. Hang in there my friend and remember, ,,She will always be with you.


----------



## Rosebud

That is true Cane, what WH said, it is so hard to lose our mom's.  I am sorry. Much love sent your way.  How cool to be married for 70 years.


----------



## giggy

mrcane sorry for the loss of your mom, thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?
I wanted to see if someone has a better way of doing what I do !--- When I start a new photo variety I start 4-6 seed !-- The biggest healthiest will make it to bloom first and if it is a girl I get rid everything else from that variety !-- I'm a cloner and if I could easily get an unsexed plant in with a girl and have a big surprise in bloom !-- I don't want that !-- So if this Hoe Berry and Purple Haze I'm sexing are girls then all other HB and PH  get trashed !-- Is there another way ?


----------



## Keef

I juggled 6-7 Widows girls looking for the one that worked best for me --I can juggle but if I loose a label I'm in trouble  !-- I got more than 2 varieties so it is getting complicated back there !-- Went thru all the colors in a pack of assorted colors sharpies starting on 2 color combinations now !-- I need ole Frankenplant to show up so I can start letting some varieties  go !--


----------



## Kraven

Mr. Cane, the loss of a mother is especially hard. She is the one that brought you into this world and gave you unconditional love. She was the one to always encourage you to "just be yourself". Dads are tough too, but moms hold a special place in our hearts like no other....it has nothing to do with more love for either parent, just dad's are dad's.....but mom is just somehow different. I have felt the type of pain you are feeling, and we are here to LISTEN, because sometimes it's just good to get those thoughts out there so they don't silently eat away at your insides. If there is anything we can do please name it. Please accept my heartfelt condolences, may happiness and peace find your soul so that you can rejoice in her life and not grieve her loss.


----------



## Keef

Sexing the Hoe Berry !--  Any guesses ? -- I'm had luck at girls lately and indicas aren't my strong suit ! 

View attachment 20161117_182630.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef it looks  Nice and compact  hopefully it is a she 

 So I went out  to check on the girls  tonight  they are starting to look pretty good especially the headband X raspberry  kush  I think I'm going to hitter with  The Male  headband X raspberry Kush  just so I can keep some of her seeds around  I can't believe how much this white OG likes to stretch tall and skinny like a beanstalk


----------



## umbra

Been traveling. Cane, I'm sorry for your loss. My mother died a long time ago, but I still miss her. Not having a father, my mother was all the parent I had. I met my father before he died, but not much of a relationship. Kind of hard to forgive someone who talked about raping my sisters when they were 1 and 2 years old.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? --
Bud looks like I need to strip some fan leaves tommorrow! --- They all different ages !-- Be glad when I can flip a group at a time !--


----------



## Budlight

Good evening Umbra nice to see you 

 Keith I'm with you on that one I'll be happy when there's at least 15 at a time going in to  12 12  my room looks really naked with only 5 in there 

So I was going to order the sherbet cookies tomorrow but I think I probably will stay away from that guy until his reviews come up I really cannot afford to be spending money on some bunk genetics so now my hunt has changed to a strong lemon  tasting strain I can get in seed form if anyone could recommend some would be great


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm wanting this Oregon Lemon !-- I forget where it was listed !--- Umbra got it so I'm waiting on his evaluation before I jump on it !-- Supposed to be more of a sweet lemon ! --


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud I'm wanting this Oregon Lemon !-- I forget where it was listed !--- Umbra got it so I'm waiting on his evaluation before I jump on it !-- Supposed to be more of a sweet lemon ! --



They are still in veg. The tent is full of clones for the next round and the closet has the moms in there, so it will have to wait a bit more. Once the current grow is done, I can move the clones into the garage. Then I can flower out all the seedlings I have. Realistically, beginning of next year before I know what I have to work with. I have 2 plants that I sexed and have revegged. I want to take clones of these and flower a couple to see how I like the way they grow out with the CO2, biowave and ac/de lights.


----------



## Keef

Nothing happens fast in a grow Umbra !--- Gets kinda complicated !-- My nursery is almost empty but if I take them now it would get even more complicated !-- Maybe writing stuff down would help !-- I'll have to juggle what I don't bloom for a couple months anyway !-- If I had the room I would keep some mothers !-- I just clone from clones !-- That's more room I can use for veg or bloom ! - I'm hoping I can feed a rotation with 5 boxes maybe 25 plants ready for bloom every 2 weeks !-- From my cloning station and the 6 boxes I use for veg now !-- Once I get ahead I should be able to keep up -- Not there yet so I'm just killing time and looking for the right plants!--Blueberry weeds like Blue Dream are quite popular and I got a good one !-- This Blueberry lemonade might be in demand too !-- I'm looking for a good representative of each of the major terepenes  --For now I mostly just supply us an work out the kinks in the system and look for plants that work well for me !--


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Mr. Cane, the loss of a mother is especially hard. She is the one that brought you into this world and gave you unconditional love. She was the one to always encourage you to "just be yourself". Dads are tough too, but moms hold a special place in our hearts like no other....it has nothing to do with more love for either parent, just dad's are dad's.....but mom is just somehow different. I have felt the type of pain you are feeling, and we are here to LISTEN, because sometimes it's just good to get those thoughts out there so they don't silently eat away at your insides. If there is anything we can do please name it. Please accept my heartfelt condolences, may happiness and peace find your soul so that you can rejoice in her life and not grieve her loss.



You are amazing my friend,Thank You for your kind words...Mom's are very special to say the least, mine was a saint, and was told that she always was ,in her 80s she would go to church to help with the old people ..there is a special place we hold in our hearts for moms..
So Thank You all for your condolences what a great family we have here....


----------



## Budlight

Keef what's in the BPU x B.B


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Keef what's in the BPU x B.B



It's actually BB x BPU. The female goes first, then the male.
bb = blueberry blast; blue dream x Johnny blaze
blue dream = DJ Shorts blueberry x super silver haze
Johnny Blaze = DJ Shorts blueberry x Neville's haze
BPU= Blackberry kush x Purple chitrali x Uzbekistani hash plant


----------



## Budlight

Thank you umbra  i'm going to write that down just so I cant forget 

Keef  I have a question about zombie plants say you're working with the strain that carries the hermaphrodite  genetics and you were able to turn it to a Tetraploid  would it still carry the hermaphrodite  genetics


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Bud there hasn't been enough of these tetraploids made to answer most questions about them --- I don't think it would affect sex !-- U have 2 sets of DNA that have to fit together right !-- U have dominate and recessive traits that are gonna be expressed differently !-- It's kinda like magnifying the good and bad !-- The right combination and U got a monster !-- It could also come out about the same potency of less !-- It's  a gamble even if U succeed !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !
> Bud there hasn't been enough of these tetraploids made to answer most questions about them --- I don't think it would affect sex !-- U have 2 sets of DNA that have to fit together right !-- U have dominate and recessive traits that are gonna be expressed differently !-- It's kinda like magnifying the good and bad !-- The right combination and U got a monster !-- It could also come out about the same potency of less !-- It's  a gamble even if U succeed !



Ok cool  it was the thought that ran through my head last night  whell back to my books I noticed   Billy   has a few different ways to make zombie juice


----------



## Keef

Bud I researched the hell out this and I know the different chemicals that can do this !-- Quickly -- When a cell is dividing the DNA splits in half down the center like cutting a ladder in half long ways thru the steps !
Each half then makes a new half for itself and move to opposite ends of the cell !-- A "curtain" then forms down the middle where the cell will form a cell wall and then separate into 2 cells! -- The "Zombie Juice " is intended to stop this "curtain" from forming and the cells ends up with 2 sets of DNA !-- After that the cell will reproduces the doubled genetic cells normally !-- Using the colchicine process at best U MAY get one out of a 1,000 seed to convert like this -- If U really good and got your grow game at top level ! -- I started with treated sprouts but normal photo seed U may need 3-4 successes before U get a girl and she may not be special !-- I plan to keep doing what I'm doing but I also plan to start treating limbs on a live plant cause all I need is a limb to convert for me and I'll clone it !--  Billy has what 3-4 tetras ?  Some weren't that outstanding like that Rock Star he has !-- We need an original UBC Chemo cut !-- If it still exists !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps.  Thinking of you Cane and Joe.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone I hope you're off to a great Friday start 

 I am with you on that one Keef I'm not gonna stop searching until I get my hands on them just hard having a hard time finding the  The stuff I need to start working with to try and turn one myself I think I might've found some stuff on Amazon


----------



## Budlight

Well the old lady is bugging me  to order the sherbet cookie from elev8 so like alway she wins  hopefully I have good luck with them  anyone know anything about this strain


----------



## Budlight

Now these guys can grow some trees.  :vap_bong__emoticon:

jorge cervantes  is always showing beautiful plants 

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ghwCF8Drb08


----------



## Keef

Running RO water this morning to top off all the boxes !-- Thirsty plants !-- I run it into an empty box or a bucket then fill gallon jugs and add nutes !-- Later I plan on a 55 gallon res of premixed nutes !-- I'm getting to the point I want to mess with the nutes in bloom !-- I've seen what can be done so I can learn !-- Just would be nice to have to the threat of jail removed !-- The right light --temp --some CO2 and the right nutes available at the right time and the plant does the rest !-Anyone ever turn the lights off for the last couple days of bloom ?-- Might be worth considering !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Running RO water this morning to top off all the boxes !-- Thirsty plants !-- I run it into an empty box or a bucket then fill gallon jugs and add nutes !-- Later I plan on a 55 gallon res of premixed nutes !-- I'm getting to the point I want to mess with the nutes in bloom !-- I've seen what can be done so I can learn !-- Just would be nice to have to the threat of jail removed !-- The right light --temp --some CO2 and the right nutes available at the right time and the plant does the rest !-Anyone ever turn the lights off for the last couple days of bloom ?-- Might be worth considering !




you ever notice certain strains seem to use a lot more water than others?

sunshine daydream uses more water than all the other stains I've grown.


----------



## Keef

It's  harder for me to tell how much each plant uses !-- I have noticed that in early to mid bloom my girls drink a lot !-- I ran a bloom box for 10 weeks without a res change !-- My boxes start with about 12 gallons of nute solution and I top them off ever week or so !-- Since I got no run off or even exposed water my humidity stays low about 40% RH -- I got my nursery / cloning station over the tub and my 6 veg boxes in the attached walk in closet -- I put a little window unit in the bathroom window and running 8-9 Mars Hydro Reflector Series back there my temp stays in the low 70's - I stay on top the bugs and I can dial it in !


----------



## Keef

Well I finally got my lemonade to ferment !-- Yeast is on it now !-- So 8 gallons of Hard Lemonade cooking !
Make powerful fire water it will !-- It'll  be right behind 5 gallons of Blueberry wine and 5 gallons of   Caramel Apple Pie wine and 3 gallons of Watermelon wine !-- How did this happen ? -- Now Umbra got me pointed at Pomegranate Wine !--  He plays me like this cause he can !-- Dam U Umbra !-- I have to find one more piece and then I got your THCA crystals !-- The by product will be pure CBD crystals !--


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> It's  harder for me to tell how much each plant uses !-- I have noticed that in early to mid bloom my girls drink a lot !-- I ran a bloom box for 10 weeks without a res change !-- My boxes start with about 12 gallons of nute solution and I top them off ever week or so !-- Since I got no run off or even exposed water my humidity stays low about 40% RH -- I got my nursery / cloning station over the tub and my 6 veg boxes in the attached walk in closet -- I put a little window unit in the bathroom window and running 8-9 Mars Hydro Reflector Series back there my temp stays in the low 70's - I stay on top the bugs and I can dial it in !




I'm just learning about the no reserivior change growing methods........ will be looking to convert next year........ guess switching to ro water is first.


----------



## Keef

I got this crazy idea to reconstruct weed !-- Breaking it down into THC --CBD - and terepenes !-- Then in an e-cig format I could recombinant them especially as I find the terepenes !-- Make an e-cig liquid to your specs !-- 40-50 % THC --20 -30% CBDS and terepenes of choice for flavor !--


----------



## Keef

G13 - U switch to RO water U got to add Cal/Mag !-- I found out the hard way !-- RO water is like distilled it has no trace elements or anything in it !-- My RO water has about 6 ppms !-- I use the Cal/Mag -- a water conditioner to prevent foam (Hydro Guard)-- My nutes are Botanacare's Pro Grow or Pro Bloom! -- RO water needs to sit and stabilize before U start pH !-- My RO water  comes out the tap at about 4.6 pH !-- 24 hours later it is at about 6.0 !-- U start pH before the water stabilizes U chase pH until U pull your hair out !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Good to see my Brothers chilling together.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

This is why I tell people I have a bastardized system --part aero ,part DWC !-- With the lid closed the roots float around in the nute solution but with the bubbler always pumping room air into the box the roots that are not underwater will get plenty O2 !-- Pump runs 15on/ 15 off !-- 

View attachment 20161118_123114.jpg


----------



## Keef

Some additives like Humboldt Roots will stain your roots !--


----------



## Keef

Hoe Berry being sexed !-- Looks like the plant would work well for me !-- Show me something sister ! 

View attachment 20161118_125051.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way,,if ya could cool your solution, the roots would be whiter and even more healthy.


----------



## Keef

They would be pearl white if I didn't use this too! 

View attachment 20161118_133516.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Didnt know Nutes stained the roots. How weird.


----------



## Keef

Humboldt Roots is the worst at staining roots !-- Make them brown !--  Hurt my feelings first time I saw it !
Thought I did something wrong !-- Worked real well healing sick plants !-- I keep it around but don't use it much !-- This Overdrive is a recent addition !-- I only use it in bloom !-- Works well !-- I got a ways to go with my grow skills but I'll get good one day ! -- First U make it work then U can make it look good ! -- I can see myself getting a pound per square yard one day or more !---That's a pound per square yard 5-6 times a year !-- That's  setting the bar high but doable !-- The question is can I do it !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

General Hydroponics Floralicious Plus  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A3R7XKK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
will turn your whites  a nasty brown too

defiantly thought things went wrong as a new grower
:48:


----------



## Kraven

GH Micro does the same, heck it will stain your fingers for a day or two


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> GH Micro does the same, heck it will stain your fingers for a day or two



I have a few rings of it on the floor in the spare bedroom. Looks like I will have to refinish the floor to get it out.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool, always learning something new,,,,cause i would be pissed ifen my solution was cool and my roots brown and i didnt have this info. Now i will know,,,NOT to use the stuff yall are using. :rofl:


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All, Been a rough couple of days at work.
Thought I would share a little Pic of mine.
Cane My heart is out to you I lost my mother 28 yr ago. 
2 pic one with a leaf that v's and are three leaf each side of the v. 

View attachment 52132511 (Medium) (Small).png


View attachment 52132512 (Medium) (Small).png


----------



## WeedHopper

Woodhippy,,i know who you are now. Ive seen that X Tattoo before. Lol


----------



## Keef

I see that Hippy !-- Mane cannabis throw a lot of anomalies! -- U ever heard of Ducksfoot ?-- Aussies working on some strange weed down there !-- Is it just the one leaf or are they all trying to do it ?-- My boy Trips that fathered those B.B.-x- BPU seed some are growing came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !-- It went back to making 2 leaves after I topped it !-- 
I got a GDP -x- BPU sprout and  a Wonder Berry !


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> Woodhippy,,i know who you are now. Ive seen that X Tattoo before. Lol



Crap I have been busted

Keef there is only the one so far.

I should have gotten a pic of the one that germed at the same time. They are half the size


----------



## WeedHopper

Smoken a bowl and watchen Street Outlaws,,,,,Crowmod is badass. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

I just noticed my white OG has way more blades then all my other leaves looks kind of cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight  I Love the 9 leaf.  Pretty 
plant.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Budlight  I Love the 9 leaf.  Pretty
> plant.



  Thank you Woodhippie  hope you're having a good night so far


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.   Have any of you used either of these?   I keep working on a delivery system my lungs can handle. 

View attachment 20161119_070424.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
Nick I like Dry herb vape. But would prefer It to be vape oil.
I have been looking at CBD vape oil. Thinking it might help with stress at work. When I need to have a clear thoughts.


----------



## St_Nick

Like this? 

View attachment 20161119_075227.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C......:48:......


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning mrcane, hope you are holding up well.  Woodhippy, I like the herb vaporizer although the flavor is a bit different.  I bought the cbd oil to give it a try. So far, without the thc component it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## WoodHippy

Yes Nick like that. 
Morning Cane I will have a hit with ya.


----------



## mrcane

I keep a good CBD cartridge in my bag..I like it when I am out doing things with the public...good for my back pain and I don't reek of flower....working on some Harlequin lately....right now Nurse Larry just love the taste of flower:48:


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> Good morning mrcane, hope you are holding up well.  Woodhippy, I like the herb vaporizer although the flavor is a bit different.  I bought the cbd oil to give it a try. So far, without the thc component it doesn't do anything for me.



Nick I am holding up quite well, mom was 92, living at home with her husband of 93 ...she was out feeding the birds ,just before she passed away..we must celebrate her life...God bless her....
Thank You all again....


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, you smooth talker. I only have a tiny bit of the nurse larry, but smoked some last night... I too love her and the affects... I have F2 seeds of her if anyone wants to try those. I have not tried them, but might pop some this winter. I love her so much.  How you doing cane. love ya man.

Guess what??? My local grow shop found me some harley clones... I went and picked them up last night.. Some old guy in his 70's grows.  They were FULL OF THRIP.. I am finding out that a lot of growers lost their grows this summer.. This is greenhouse thrip. Mr rb and I dunked them in spinoside.   Any way I paid 10 bucks a clone for thrip..lol
They are isolated... sheesh.  Anyway, there was a short little clone that he sent. no name... lovely.

peace and love to you all.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, i love that your 94 year old mom was out feeding the birds, no wonder her son is so wonderful. That makes my heart happy for some reason.


----------



## umbra

Nick, maybe something like this would help your lungs....https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/the-holistic-center-modesto#/menu


----------



## Budlight

Rose I have come to learn if you get a clone from someone you should always quarantine them that's what caused me problems this last little while I got a purple Kush clone from my friend and it was just covered in spider mites but I did not realize it until after I had put it in the cabinet with the rest of the babies so now if I got one the first thing I do is spray it down and then keep it quarantined away from the rest of them for at least two weeks  I will have some headband raspberry Kush f2  I am waiting on that I could possibly trade you for one or two of the nurse Larry  if you are interested


----------



## umbra

Musicians are dying left and right. Mose Allison and now Sharon Jones. Dap-Kings marathon on the agenda today.


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> I just noticed my white OG has way more blades then all my other leaves looks kind of cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Way to go Bud, pretty mj.  Time for a bowl and my coffee. puff, puff, pass.


----------



## Grower13

check this out keef if your lurking........... my grinder after a few buds of grass monkey.....Trics can't fall through keef screen.


View attachment IMG_0021.jpg


View attachment IMG_0023.jpg


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Nick I am holding up quite well, mom was 92, living at home with her husband of 93 ...she was out feeding the birds ,just before she passed away..we must celebrate her life...God bless her....
> Thank You all again....


 
Cane, now, your mother is at peace.  She and husband live a long adventures life.  That is something beautiful.  Take Care and my thoughts go out to you and family.  :48:


----------



## Budlight

Thank you ness  :48:


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> check this out keef if your lurking........... my grinder after a few buds of grass monkey.....Trics can't fall through keef screen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 239275
> 
> 
> View attachment 239276



 You have my mouth watering G13


----------



## mrcane

Grass Monkey.... nice 13 ...
My new Nurse Larry project.... 

View attachment 20161119_073836.jpg


View attachment 20161119_073738.jpg


View attachment 20161117_095336.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  I think I let my w**d dry out to much.  Is that bad?  It is crispy to the touch.  Quite here everyone is sleeping.  :48:


----------



## Budlight

Ness I would try putting it in a glass jar and let it cure for a little bit in there should turn out a little better


----------



## mrcane

ness said:


> Cane, now, your mother is at peace.  She and husband live a long adventures life.  That is something beautiful.  Take Care and my thoughts go out to you and family.  :48:



Thank You, Ness....:48:.....


----------



## ness

Bud, I have been saving jars (jelly, jar gravy, and a mix of relish jars)  Have a draw full of them just waiting to be fill.  I hear you got to burp them two a day for 7 days and than once per day for 7 more days.  That is what I do.  So, much to learn about this W**D.  I'm loving it.  Time for a bowl.


----------



## mrcane

Yaaaaa....:48:......


----------



## umbra

I was at another site and some one I know there, posted up his cbd oil extraction being weighed out. Thought provoking..... 

View attachment cbd oil.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Yummm me.....umbra 
Got to head out..going to town to a Chi Gong workshop...
........see ya all later


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. I be getting paid to Baby sit at a job site today. Gonna be boring setting around for 10 or more hours,,but its money. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> Grass Monkey.... nice 13 ...
> My new Nurse Larry project....



Looking good cane  I hear such good things about the nurse Larry


----------



## ness

Everyone have good one. :bong2:


----------



## umbra

"Normality is a paved road: It's comfortable to walk, but no flowers grow on it."


----------



## Kraven

Evening all, been harvesting since 6am today, will be back at it tomorrow for another 12 - 14 hrs, then its flip in the veg plants and start the cooker for 60 days again.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice Triches my friend, ,,beautiful colors.


----------



## Rosebud

amazing Kraven, looks great.


----------



## Budlight

Looks  amazing Kraven  amazing job 


 What a long day been outside building the new baby room can't wait to get these things out of my  bedroom not saying listening to a waterfall all night isn't nice but at the same time makes me have to get up and P every hour   Not to mention I think they'll like their new space hope everyone is having a good evening


----------



## St_Nick

You know what Umbra? Great minds think alike & I have a pound of trim & a pound of some pretty good stuff, another lb. of mixed popcorn bud and sugar leaf. I got access to 150nproof alc-e-haul and I have a bunch of butane.  Thats the reason for the vape pen and cbd oil I posted a few pages back.  I listen when you and Keef are talkin bout oil cartridges.  Given what I have, whatcha all think is my best end product gonna come from? Assuming of course that I'm not imposing.  I woke up at 0130 this morning & I been smokin' I been thinkin' and I am gonna get ambitious after the sun comes up and I get motivated.


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven, your stuff is looking pretty frosty, always a treat.  And Mrcane, when the lights come on in a little while I'll have to show ya my little Blueberry project.  Rosebud,  Last summer I brought home a sickly plant from outside, which was a terrible idea, I shoulda knowed better.  I have been battlin spyder mites ever since.  I feel your pain with the clones and the thrip.  I introduced ladybugs.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
27 here this am. Looks like inside work today. 
Kraven that is very pretty bud.
Nick I await there answers with ya.


----------



## mrcane

Yep 4 somtin....:48:....


----------



## Kraven

OMG, it's 38F with a stiff north wind......winter does not come till late January....*** is this, I demand my heat back.....I think an ice age has started. Off to the Bunker for day 2 of trimming. Peace


----------



## giggy

Morning from south texas. Yall get your lazy a$$es out of bed and get baked. So i guess you could say it's wake and bake time. Happy sunday to all you sleepy heads. peace


----------



## giggy

I'm on my phone so i guess i'm late to wake and bake as i can't see this little screen.


----------



## St_Nick

Folks,  I ain't gloating, trust me. I'm complaining.   10 minutes ago: 

View attachment 20161120_081949.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Burr. St_Nick .Thinking it's going to be a long tough winter...


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning all . I hates cold weather and mine aint as cold as yalls Nick and WHippie.
What up Krav,Giggy and Cane.
Mornin Lady Rosebud.
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

here's a crappy "through the screen" shot of our morning weather...


:48: 

View attachment IMG_1002.JPG


----------



## mrcane

F...that Joe
On another note..switched my veg closet from 24/7 to16/8. Looks to me I have a couple of clones that are showing flower?? Should I put them to 18/6???


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning friends.. Burr Kraven. your colder than us.  Joe, that picture is beautiful..

Cane yes, 18/6.


----------



## mrcane

This is as close as I like to see the Snow 

View attachment 20161101_094852.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

mrcane said:


> This is as close as I like to see the Snow


 
just looking at the "resized screen shot" of that beautiful view puts my mind and body at ease 

thank you
:48:


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLe7TxMHigQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

Well day 57 and an unexpected house guest.......the last of them are cloudy with very little amber so they are good for a few days, prolly get back started tomorrow evening, I'm running a pretty stiff ripening mix so they will amber up in 2-3 days.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning friends.. Burr Kraven. your colder than us.  Joe, that picture is beautiful..
> 
> Cane yes, 18/6.


Thanks Rose thought I could get away with 16/8..:confused2:....

Joe that is a beautiful place to wake up to...
Guess that I had to much snow....

Kraven be busy....

I be Making some butter......:48:......


----------



## Keef

I said I'd be checking up on U guys !-- D.D. got pneumonia and I cut myself sharpening my tomahawk !-- So I been busy anyway !-- 
On that alcohol extraction -- Nick ? Somebody else ? -- Anyway the best problem with making an alcohol extraction is the water soluble compounds that will be also be extracted !-- My next attempt I plan to take all the water soluble out first by putting the weed or hash thru a long water rinse like making sun tea without the sun --change the water several times a day until the water stays clear !--Then I soak it some more to be sure !--- Redry the weed or hash then do an alcohol extraction !-- Might be clean enough after U evaporate !-
I got go check on D.D. and finish sharpening my steel !-- I'll check ya'll later !


----------



## Keef

I got babies !

Still facing a "staking" problem !-- They bout to break the limbs and the last couple nights been in the 60s and B.B. showing some color ! 

View attachment 20161120_151254.jpg


View attachment 20161120_151908.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Run a line or two over the box and drop stringers down to hold up the cola's, I used to use mono filament line and paper clips.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice looking Keef.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## DirtyDiana

She looks like I feel!  Can't sleep cause I can't breathe! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479675503714.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ladies and gents, gotta go back to the brush as the grandson shot a deer yesterday that ran. we followed the trail till dark. we will start at sun up and he lost my phone too. it will be on the trail as we are in brush desert so a lot of leaning over and crawling unders. mom and brothers seem to think it should be ok if we find it this morn as cool as it is. i don't think i'm gonna hunt. i'm pretty much blind in my right eye so i'm shooting left handed, trigger is way to tight so i am having to pull it and shooting everything but the target. i'll try to check in later. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Kraven

G'morning all, good luck on the deer find this morning giggy, hope you snag the phone too. I woke up with a little cold, always happens at the weather change, not a bad one just enough to make one feel crappy.


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna fight the urge to withdrawing and become a Hermit again !-- I ran weed during the Reagan years --I know how to survive !-- 
Kraven take care of yourself and that cold or you'll end up like D.D. with pneumonia !-- She pretty sick ya'll and I'm just waiting for my turn !-- Kraven I'm gonna take a pic of what I do when changing a filter or doing maintenance inside a working box so U can see my problem with paper clips and fishing line !
Hope U track the deer down Giggy !-- U said U were in South Texas and some might think U in my neck of the woods !-- He about a 6-8 hour drive from me if he came to the old home place ! 
Almost froze down here last night !-- Got down in the mid 50s high in mid 70's! 
I got to move some babies to aero and check a Purple Haze and a Hoe Berry for sex !-- 
Then there's some Bubblicious that need to come down for eating weed !--


----------



## Keef

O.K. here's  the problem I'm trying to solve !-- I don't have to open a box often but I have to have access !-- 
There's  gonna be quite a few so everything has to be as simple as possible and have fewest parts possible !-- I think my plant support is gonna have to be arranged to the lid !-- Fishing line and paper clips might tangle or something but might be my best choice !-- Anyone got any simple suggestion cause it is a problem that has to be solved !-- Easy or hard ! 

View attachment 20161121_085013.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> morning ladies and gents, gotta go back to the brush as the grandson shot a deer yesterday that ran. we followed the trail till dark. we will start at sun up and he lost my phone too. it will be on the trail as we are in brush desert so a lot of leaning over and crawling unders. mom and brothers seem to think it should be ok if we find it this morn as cool as it is. i don't think i'm gonna hunt. i'm pretty much blind in my right eye so i'm shooting left handed, trigger is way to tight so i am having to pull it and shooting everything but the target. i'll try to check in later. yall have a great day. peace



I was a Sharp shooter in the Army. During record fire i hit 79 out of 80 targets.
I couldn't close my left eye for some reason and my Drill Sargent taught me during Rifle (M16) practice to fire left handed. Which by the way worked really well because i could hold steady the rifle better with my right and could close my right eye with no problem.  Lol,,,,,,,Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all.

Keef, glad to hear you aren't leaving us.. 

Giggy, that sounds like a big job, do you have to carry out the dear?  good luck guy.

WH, we be calling you sharp shooter now.

DD, get better.  I am so sorry you are sick. That is a nasty thing going around. Took me 3 weeks to kick it, i hope it doesn't take you that long.  

I hear thanksgiving is coming... we will have 9 or 10 around our table this year... It is a bit overwhelming to think about... so much prep the last hour when there are people in my kitchen and I am stoned and can't think.. maybe I shouldn't be stoned? is that it?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose. Yeah,,now the only sharp shooter that applies to Weedhopper,,,,is the shovel i use digging holes. Lol
I cant legally own anything but a BB gun,,,,, legally that is. Lol


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? 
Got my transplanting done ! -Got 3 GDP-x-BPU -- 2 Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- and a single Wonder Berry ! --The rest weren't big enough for the transfer like Umbra's  "Black and White/ ( The White -x-Black Rose )-- Gonna also have a Delta Wave or 2 !-- The children of Umbra's  Black Rose and BPU are alive and well in Texas !-- 
Gonna be a busy winter trying to get my mess straighten up !-- I got my colors and flavors !-- Except lemon !-- I got  Blueberry Lemonade !
I got B.B. seed wet ! -- They for the Zombie Juice ! -- I want a B.B. Frankenplant and I will have it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaa
That Black Rose sounds good. yum yum


----------



## Keef

I didn't hear no fat lady sing Rose !-- I don't quit easy !--Mostly I get banned !-- Ain't no body gonna drive me off my thread except the mods ! -- I'm weak when I'm having anger management problems --Kinda turns me into a Kamakasi !-- I be alright now !-- Funny how we went full circle from being anti establishment to being the establishment --and now we back where we started !-- I only wish I had inherited the peaceful Hippy trait !-- I just always felt that U don't stand for something you'll fall for anything !-- So I fight back !
Hopper I have to teach U to shoot Keef style !-- Spray and Pray !-- I don't do much praying !-- I perfer 3 Rd burst but I can lay down some steel rain if I have to !-- I can still see and I can shoot the hair off a knat's a** without drawing blood !


----------



## Keef

Black Rose has worked me Hopper !-- I got it now 2 ways !-- I finally got a GDP-X-B.R. after 4 attempts -- They been hard to germ cause they old !-- Cane got a girl so if I get a boy some pollen might travel !-- 
I'd like to know more about these 2 mystery varieties I got !-- Bubba's Momma and this tasty looking Hoe Berry !--I'm starting to see the possibilities here !-- I'm breeding late this winter !-- I got to combine some of these traits !-- Breeding for plant structure !-- I got the potency !


----------



## Keef

Apple Jack is finished when I bottle it should I shove a bud into the bottle first ?!-- fermented Caramel Apple Pie filling !-- I think I started with 6 gallons !-- Easy to drink but it's  for sipping !-- It don't play ! 

View attachment 20161121_100823.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a good start going to go outside and finish up the touch is on the baby room move them all out there and then started grow journal


----------



## Kraven

Keef think 4 pvp poles attached to the lid supporting a net so you basically would use a scrog net attached to the box top and that would be your support since you can make the "legs and net" optional by just gluing the "t's" to the box top and then sliding the poles and net when its time.


----------



## Keef

I'm working that way Kraven !-- I like the way your mind works !-- I give up the 4 corner grow spot ? -- I can do this --I just kept trying to put a square frame up to mount the net !-- I need to find the right netting too !-- Maybe if they are mounted to the lid !-- I can mount them several ways !-- In one of the 2 inch baskets maybe ? --Need to be able to lock them into place easily !-- 20 boxes times 4 corner post ? -- I can do that !- I'm not into doing things the hard way !-- Even a square of PVC with fittings is 8 parts per box !-- I need to ask U guys stuff like this so I don't burn out more brain cells !


----------



## Kraven

I have my own pvc scog stand, used it a bunch while in tents. always made my own netting with twine, you from the swamp you can weave net as good as i can.


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- but 20 ?-- I got a couple old cast nets !-- Done !-- I'm trying to plan ahead I really don't need it much yet --There walls on 3 sides of that bloom box but I got a plan for the spare room !-- 4 post and a net works for me !
Rose I got D.D. up and trimming !-- I'm a slave driver !


----------



## Rosebud

a woman's work is never done.


----------



## Keef

She back in bed Rose !-- Caught this from the child she cares for !-- Something gotta happen soon so I can get her outta nursing before something likes this kills her !--- Time to kick it up a notch !-- Might be lots of smoke going to New Orleans from Florida soon as the Florida law changes !-- They'll be  looking for stuff coming from east to west -- I'd be coming from the opposite direction !-- Just a thought I'm not doing anything like that yet !-- I still need some stuff and more weed before I start cranking out hash oil vape cartridges !-- It's all coming together though !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Just put a Blackberry Kush in a DWC. Hope she likes it there.
Almost 420 be back latter


----------



## Kraven

Wow, still feeling like crap, worse than this morning....looks like its gonna hang in there for a few days. Welp ibuprofen and guaifenesin for a few days I guess. Tomorrow I got to get off the couch and get busy again with the flowers, in the middle of harvest / cure. Feels like I have a fever now so thats never a good sign....yuk, I hate colds. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## WeedHopper

Honey and whiskey is good.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i hope you feel better soon. if your like the rest of us it isn't a quick virus.. you be a good patient and be patient... take your meds. hugs


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> a woman's work is never done.



We Men are much better at house work. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Maybe, but can you roll a joint while driving a stick and eating a burger?  Rosebud, circa 1970.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef?  Better at housework?   FDLMAO! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478046053370.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Nice day...pedaled into town for a workout with my friends...time for a good puff....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Maybe, but can you roll a joint while driving a stick and eating a burger?  Rosebud, circa 1970.



Now i know why i love Rose so much. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> G'morning all, good luck on the deer find this morning giggy, hope you snag the phone too. I woke up with a little cold, always happens at the weather change, not a bad one just enough to make one feel crappy.


 found the phone and the deer, phone needed charged but the deer had laid to long so he got the horns a small 8 point.


Keef said:


> I'm gonna fight the urge to withdrawing and become a Hermit again !-- I ran weed during the Reagan years --I know how to survive !--
> Kraven take care of yourself and that cold or you'll end up like D.D. with pneumonia !-- She pretty sick ya'll and I'm just waiting for my turn !-- Kraven I'm gonna take a pic of what I do when changing a filter or doing maintenance inside a working box so U can see my problem with paper clips and fishing line !
> Hope U track the deer down Giggy !-- U said U were in South Texas and some might think U in my neck of the woods !-- He about a 6-8 hour drive from me if he came to the old home place !
> Almost froze down here last night !-- Got down in the mid 50s high in mid 70's!
> I got to move some babies to aero and check a Purple Haze and a Hoe Berry for sex !--
> Then there's some Bubblicious that need to come down for eating weed !--


 keef i'm about 2 1/2 to 3 hours from you.


WeedHopper said:


> I was a Sharp shooter in the Army. During record fire i hit 79 out of 80 targets.
> I couldn't close my left eye for some reason and my Drill Sargent taught me during Rifle (M16) practice to fire left handed. Which by the way worked really well because i could hold steady the rifle better with my right and could close my right eye with no problem. Lol,,,,,,,Yehaaaaaaa


 i think the biggest problem is my trigger is to tight as i have to pull it. shooting left handed is ok. i was a lefty as a baby and my grandfather said left handed people are retarted. made me set on my left and use my right for everything.


Rosebud said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Keef, glad to hear you aren't leaving us..
> 
> Giggy, that sounds like a big job, do you have to carry out the dear? good luck guy.
> 
> WH, we be calling you sharp shooter now.
> 
> DD, get better. I am so sorry you are sick. That is a nasty thing going around. Took me 3 weeks to kick it, i hope it doesn't take you that long.
> 
> I hear thanksgiving is coming... we will have 9 or 10 around our table this year... It is a bit overwhelming to think about... so much prep the last hour when there are people in my kitchen and I am stoned and can't think.. maybe I shouldn't be stoned? is that it?


 rose the deer here are on the smaller side. was a easy drag.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef aint much at house work A? Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

> my grandfather said left handed people are retarted



:rofl: you guys are killing me. Weedhopper like your Grandpa


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy I'd invite U and the wife down but U don't want this bug ! -- I think some of that hill country spruce pollen blowing down this way !-- I don't got it bad yet !-- I'm hoping it is just the weather and my broken face !
I'm making some Egg Drop  Soup my patient !--


----------



## Rosebud

giggy, that is horrible.. hows your handwriting.. although, we never do that much anymore.

keef, smoke a bowl with me and you be nice to dd. I know you always are.


----------



## Keef

It's  what I do Rose !-- After some soup we sharing a bowl of Nurse Larry ( Larry OG pheno )-- I was trying to identify that smell then the Nurse got me !-- Might have to call it " Ole Painless " cause even if U hurting U don't care anymore !
I'm not gonna be able to choose either one over the other !-- They stay !-- Dam that's  good !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Maybe, but can you roll a joint while driving a stick and eating a burger?  Rosebud, circa 1970.



Wow this girl rocks.........:smoke1:......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just for you Hopper! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479765496894.jpg


----------



## Keef

That is so true D.D. !-- but did U know that if U give a sick wife a healthy glass of Blackberry Brandy then ply her  with a Nurse Larry side by side comparison they turn into one of those "I Love Lucy" Wobble Heads ?


----------



## Rosebud

It just tickles me you love the nurse larry. I had an owie of some kind in the middle of the night, got up had a bowl of that and went right back to sleep. Love that.


----------



## Keef

Looks like we Juicing B.B. sprouts maybe tomorrow evening !-- Quickest way I know to kill a batch of high class seed !-- I haven't attempt it this way in awhile and I learned since then !-- The sprouts with about a half inch root sticking out the shell get treated in the Zombie Juice for 24 hours over a warming mat with a bubbler then the race is on to see if we can leach and rinse  ALL the poison back out before it kills the plant !-- Piece of Cake !-- I need to hurry I only got about 2 more treatment  times before the end of the year !-- Bud and Wood Hippy are expecting to see something before the first of the year and getting impatient !


----------



## Keef

U did good Rose !-- She likes it here !-- Did I tell U I got Umpteen clones ?-- Might have me a girl Hoe Berry and/or  Purple Haze this time tommorrow! -- Hoe Berry is a monster !-- I can't wait to get my unholy hands on this one !-- I'm gonna do bad things to it !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, I wonder how that purple haze not, will  do. I loved that smoke.  How bout the bubba? did you get anything?


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone is having a good night 


Does anyone know where I can find some nurse Larry  it sounds like a pretty amazing medicine

Little bit more work to do on the baby room some ventilation and a little bit more lighting and the reservoirs to go I'll be happy when all this building business is done and I can get back to admiring my girls


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks off to work for me.
Rose how did you keep the grease off the joint. One talented lady.
Hope all has a good day.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> :rofl: you guys are killing me. Weedhopper like your Grandpa


 it was the way back then, funny thing is the three brothers i was raised with are all leftys.


Keef said:


> Hey Giggy I'd invite U and the wife down but U don't want this bug ! -- I think some of that hill country spruce pollen blowing down this way !-- I don't got it bad yet !-- I'm hoping it is just the weather and my broken face !
> I'm making some Egg Drop Soup my patient !--


 keef even if you did i still wouldn't be able to make it down. one week is not enough. maybe one week is a good thing as i don't like how a couple of my brothers act as well as their kids.


Rosebud said:


> giggy, that is horrible.. hows your handwriting.. although, we never do that much anymore.
> 
> keef, smoke a bowl with me and you be nice to dd. I know you always are.


  looks like a doctor wrote it, that is why i print everything so other folks can read it.


----------



## Kraven

Yuk, sick.....back to bed


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--
Hang in there Kraven !-- Chicken soup and O.J. !-- 
Bud -- Just like the BPU --- U can't buy Nurse Larry !-- It was bred right here at MP by people U know !-- The seed are becoming scarce !-- My understanding is it was a Larry OG male and a clone only girl called Medicine Woman !-- It's  not my place to say more !
Where my pipe ?


----------



## lyfespan

hello all long time, just been busy rotating girls here. clone, transplant, water , flower, chop, repeat. i will be up in santa rosa for a week for emerald cup. grabbed up a huge airbnb 20acre wine estate with a victorian farm house, but most important, it has a hot tub. cant wait for the much needed break


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan in da house !-- Sounds like U need a break !-- U still messing with that Black Domina ? -- The Panda Berry man himself !--Good to see U drop in Cuz !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan in da house !-- Sounds like U need a break !-- U still messing with that Black Domina ? -- The Panda Berry man himself !--Good to see U drop in Cuz !



i have both in flower as i type and a male just dropped balls, for the end of the year crosses

pandaberriesXsnowcap

pandaberriesX mantisOG

panda berriesXbluedream

pandaberriesXultrabrite

ran a handful of last years crosses, still flowering and culling.

you can check out what im up to on the IG https://www.instagram.com/mantisfarms/?hl=en


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC. :bong2:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....    raining here...
    Kraven hopefully you get rid of the crud....
Keef how long you take to flower that BB X BPU??
My neighbor has one in about 40 days she be smelling nice and fruity....


----------



## lyfespan

time to squeeze a fresh rosin dab to start the morning off, now what the hell to squish with all these strains


----------



## Keef

Bud see what polyploids Billy has in the form of seed and I see if I can find some Nurse Larry !-- Several people looking for different stuff too !-- Giggy wants a strong piney variety ! -- A nice sweet lemon would be nice !--  My back up plan for something unique was to lay hands on some regular Tetraploid seed from Billy or Budda Seed out of Spain and use a tetra male on my girls to make triploid seed ! -- I can find something tasty in 3n !


----------



## ness

Kraven I hope you get better soon.

Rose, those were the days.  I could not do that, I hate driving.  I have not since of direction.  

Giggy that left handed stuff happen to me in kindergrading .  And, back then they used ruler to slap your hand.


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane -- Ness !-- 
Cane -- My Blueberry girl takes about 65 days maybe a little more !-- She ready when she ready !-- Some runs she a few days early sometimes a few days later !-- Love that smell !--


----------



## ness

Got to do some transplanting.  Everyone have a good day.  :48:


----------



## lyfespan

squished aluminum monsters cut of Cinderella99 she a very tasty rosin


----------



## mrcane

Ya gotta  love that smell...
  65 days will give us something to shoot for.. thanks


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning friends.

Lyfespan, nice to see you!

Yard dog and budlight, and any others, I got real lucky with nurse larry. I am no breeder.  All I have left for friends are F2's.... I will be happy to share those. I don't know what you will get, but how could it be bad? see, i told you i was no breeder.  
This is Nurse Larry's story.
A man in Oregon had a clone only of Medicine woman.  I ran her for 4 or so years.. She was the first plant that actually seemed like medicine.. amazing relaxing and pain qualities.. I also was growing Larry OG, that is Hamster Lewis favorite strain. I got all boys from the seeds I ordered. So i crossed him with MW... and Nurse larry was born. 

Pm me if you would like to run F2's. 

Kraven, take really good care, and drink a lot of fluids.. you nurse you.

Ness, you had a ruler to your hands? that is horrible too. we were so stupid back then.

My new Harley clones look rough, i hope they make it after the dip...


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan --One day maybe Texas have a Cannabis Cup !-- Till then dis da way it is !-- 

Meanwhile back in the lab ? -- We Juicing this afternoon if I can remember my math !-- One part poison to 10,500 parts purified water !-- Carry the one ? -- I'm not high enough yet !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you need to put mad scientist under your name!


View attachment mad 2.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Keef, you need to put mad scientist under your name!
> 
> 
> View attachment 239346



..........:rofl:.........


----------



## Keef

Where did U get my pic Rose ?-- I've seen that !-- Just wait till I can make those white THCA crystals and brown CBD crystals and an assortment of prepared natural terepenes !-- Custom compounded hash oil ?
Take U places U never been before without leaving the couch !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I wish Billy Buds had seeds he's only got clones right now of the pink Kush  bubba Kush  and something else  so Keef budda has  polyploid see  because if they do I will order them right away  Billy said he won't sell me the pink Kush unless I'm going to grow in soil I told him I wasn't that great and soil but I'm really good with water he's like no read my book and then I'll sell you the pink Kush what a guy  I  tell you  living in Calgary is  impossible to get a cut of a clone only strain  I would definitely drive as far is BC if it was to get something worth it


----------



## Keef

Lots of fine stuff out there Bud !-- If I could never lay hands on another variety I'd be fine !-- I'll be just fine if I never can make a tetraploid too !-- I really got a simple plan if I can pull it off !-- A monopoly on a single highly desirable plant !-- No matter what the plant is or where it comes from !-- So if I can buy -beg- borrow or steal that plant  ? --So can someone else ! -- The skill to make monsters is the real prize !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Perfect pic Rose. Looks just like Keef....lol


----------



## Keef

Maybe some days Hopper !-- This front is messing with my face today !-- Left arm doesn't work right either !--- So I'm not so young and spry like that nice fellow today !-- I got a heat pack on my neck and took some extra caps with some O.J. !-- Working the pipe !-- I got babies need to go to aero today and the sprouts need the juice !-- Have to be later !-- 
I got no sign of sex on Hoe Berry or Purple Haze yet !-- Had some problems with the BlackBerry Snow Lotus but she sexed and I'm chopping on it !-- Same with Bubba's Momma !--


----------



## Budlight

I would have to say these girls are liking the New environment


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks good Bro. They look happy and healthy.


----------



## yarddog

I know who you copied the boxes from!


----------



## WeedHopper

What up my friend Dog? Budlight got skills. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Any takers? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479258986581.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Your box of green is beautiful Bud.


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 
Go Bud !-- Same box different way to grow !-- I like it !
Where my pipe ?


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> time to squeeze a fresh rosin dab to start the morning off, now what the hell to squish with all these strains


My son is on a cherry limeade dab frenzy these days. I do a couple chiesel dabs and I am good.


----------



## Keef

Ugh!-- My FACE hurts !-- We a fine pair down here today !-- D.D. seems a little better !-- We just "endeavor to persevere" ! --Not much gonna get done today !--


----------



## Budlight

Thank you very much everyone your compliments really mean a lot to me  as I hope to reach your guises levels of medicine


----------



## DirtyDiana

Funny, but true! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479848269273.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Global warming is showing its right around the corner. And i dont give a crap What or Who is causing it,,but it is for real. Ask ppl in Florida  about the Higher....... High Tides!


----------



## Keef

Some would still deny it's happening Hopper !-- Does it even matter if it is man made or a natural cycle it'll still wipe out the coasts !-- It's  when U start trying to do something about it that it starts getting complicated !-- U gonna be the one to tell the coal miners they don't got a job anymore or tell the oil people to quit pumping ? -- Even If we can do something to slow it-- Things start to get complicated !-- 
On the flip side -- Might be a Northwest Passage of open water over Canada connecting  the Atlantic Ocean and the Pacific one day soon !-- That would cut shipping times !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Raining and cold here. 
All you sick folks get your rest and vitamins
I could use some Global warming about now.
Off to check the plants.


----------



## WeedHopper

I hate cold weather so a little Global warming would be okay....lol

Yeah Keef its a tough thing all the way around. Clean Energy would help but i just dont know. Sooner are later we will run out of fossil fuels plain and simple.
 I personally believe the 1st thing that is going to be a game changer for Mankind ,,,,is a shortage of CLEAN DRINKING WATER.


----------



## Kraven

Yea, I have to agree WH....clean water will become more precious than anything in the future. I'm all for progress.....but my people's lived with the land, not against it. I hope some day we find that path again.


----------



## Kraven

I'm feeling a bit better, 2 days in the bed and I'm tired of that mess.


----------



## Keef

There is no fresh drinking water where I live but Katrina motivated me to learn some stuff like making clean water and power !-- A still will do a lot more than make liquor !-- RO water is easy too  long as U can get the filters !-- Now if they can find a way to get hydrogen besides from hydrocarbons -- The by product of a fuel cell is pure water !-- Gonna be wars for control of surface water for sure !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been telling ppl for a long time,,, that the thing we need the most to stay alive,,,, is going to be the 1st thing,,, that causes chaos for Human Kind and all creatures on this planet,,and thats Water. we Can Not live without it,,,period.
Mark my words,,,someday it will be the reason for all wars, ,civil and military.
Ask California how they feel about their water supply. :bolt:


----------



## Keef

Quit Hopper !-- U making me thirsty !
Got D.D. fed and in bed resting !
I know Bud wasn't talking about me when he was talking about grow skills !-- I would give my grow skills a strong "C" minus !-- We getting better !-- I just throw a lot of stuff at the wall and see what sticks !-- Something works I clone the hell outta it !--I just learn to grow O.K. ? -- I can get better later !-- D.D. need a Frankenplant to grow !-- She a better pharmer than me !-- We been together long enough to understand each other some !-- Such as if she sees me running ?-- She knows to try to keep up !-- If I'm running there gonna be a good reason !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i went to a "Green Cleaners" yesterday, and guess what they use.. A big ole sign on the door touting the cleaning ability of EM1... I bet you already knew that huh?
 I look forward to seeing the sweater and drapes.


----------



## Keef

What is the difference between Rid-X septic system cleaner and EM1 ? -- Got to have lots of the same anaerobic bugs !

Rose I'm down with organic and natural stuff but they used to use ammonia to dry clean !-- Made from human urine !-- No I got my limitations !-- Sir --can we clean your jacket in pee-pee ? -- Why No U may not !
Cleaning clothes with ? -- No I'm good !-- I like soap and water , naphtha and stuff like that !-- I'm sorry that sounds nasty !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef peed tha bed.....:rofl:


Poor DD.  :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

Beneficial bacteria....yum...my favorite.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are well today. 

keef watch that naphtha, my baby brother was using it to clean parts and it made his hair fall out. if you ever notice the folks that use it most are bald.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all...coffee and a cold, it just wont pass. Hope everyone has a good day. I'm gonna be trimming and whining about being sick all day.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...0:425.  
   Wake and bake potheads.....
Kraven hopefully that sheet leaves you soon..I feel a little something coming on myself, it's in the air lots of people sick....


----------



## Rosebud

kraven, it has only been three days, you might have it 3 weeks, that is what folks around here are having it. It sucks. I hope yours is the short variety. :vap-Bong_smoker:

giggy, i have only known one guy to use naptha and that is rick simpson and he is kinda baldish...lol

So I hear i am having 10 for dinner tomorrow... I guess I better get busy.  god help me.. lol    Our daughter won't be here this year and that is a big fat bummer as she is a chef.  I have done this dinner for 45 years, you wouldn't think it is a big deal.. I need a dose of optimism, can ya'll send me some.

good morning cane, did you call me a pot head? you would be correct. I hope your doing ok.  Seems we on the west coast are up early today.  Have a great one you guys and send me some energy please.


----------



## mrcane

Rose, 45 years, you can do the meal with your eyes closed....Sending you all the good energy we can round-up ..everyone voted for an Italian thanksgiving here this year. Making a big sausage pasta dish..:confused2:


----------



## Rosebud

Oh that is cool Cane. I bet it will be really good. I am off to make gluten free stuffing. lol and regular.. Thanks for the energy. Maybe a nap first. LOL  oh dear.

Good morning joe, i see you down there, how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Rose Buster did really good last night. He slept like a baby and woke up full of energy.


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad to hear that WH... I am so glad.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
For our Thanksgiving Day we just gonna try to survive !-- I don't think I have this bug yet  my face is not so bad this morning !
Rose U just plum crazy !-- 10 people in my house I'd be in the corner freaking out !-- I don't handle being around a group too well anymore ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Rose,,your awesome Mam.
Keef,,,,,After being in an Outlaw MC for so long,,,i now hate crowds. Dont like being around large groups of ppl anymore at all. So glad i retired from that rat race. So im with you Little Brother. Nice and quite,,thats what my old *** likes. Well except for my Granddaughter. She makes me smile. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Morning my friends and i hope you all have a great Thanksgiving Eve.


----------



## Keef

U have a good one too Hopper !-- I mostly don't be around people because they can't know my secret !-- I don't like jail !-- Speaking of which a couple more tokes and I need to take a peek and see if the garden is alive !-- Couple little ones should show me something real soon !-- Got to make sure my fermenter didn't foam over either !-- I was about ready to throw that lemonade out but after that last trick it took off !-- Yeast be working that stuff !-- Freeze my Watermelon wine off this weekend !-- Need to get a batch of blackberry started too ! ---An Outlaw's work is never done !---


----------



## Keef

The plants I'm sexing ? --They both boys !-- No hurry to throw them out yet !-- I'll let D.D. find them !-- I'm disappointed but I got more of each to sex !-- I do like that Hoe Berry plant structure!- A shortish bush with big bones that can handle weight !-- I could move one outside and let him bloom ?-- No more blooming a male in the house !-- Sneaky bastids !
Master Kush is in full bloom !-- I have to grow it before I can even have a taste !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving at first I was like what the heck are they talking about and then I remembered you guys have a different Thanksgiving day then Canadians do I'm with you weedhopper i used to roll with a pretty big crew all the time as I got older I realized how much of a headache I was making my life on my own decided to drop my  circle   to the size of a cheerio  I can honestly say I've never been happier 

 On another note trying to figure out which would be the best light set up to run for veggie 15 plants  I was going to use 400 HPS  that's what I'm using now   but I'm sure there's got to be a more energy efficient way to veg  them any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Good morning friends.
> 
> Lyfespan, nice to see you!
> 
> Yard dog and budlight, and any others, I got real lucky with nurse larry. I am no breeder.  All I have left for friends are F2's.... I will be happy to share those. I don't know what you will get, but how could it be bad? see, i told you i was no breeder.
> This is Nurse Larry's story.
> A man in Oregon had a clone only of Medicine woman.  I ran her for 4 or so years.. She was the first plant that actually seemed like medicine.. amazing relaxing and pain qualities.. I also was growing Larry OG, that is Hamster Lewis favorite strain. I got all boys from the seeds I ordered. So i crossed him with MW... and Nurse larry was born.
> 
> Pm me if you would like to run F2's.
> 
> Kraven, take really good care, and drink a lot of fluids.. you nurse you.
> 
> Ness, you had a ruler to your hands? that is horrible too. we were so stupid back then.
> 
> My new Harley clones look rough, i hope they make it after the dip...


like wise Rosebud, glad to see mostly everyone doing well.





Keef said:


> Lyfespan --One day maybe Texas have a Cannabis Cup !-- Till then dis da way it is !--
> 
> Meanwhile back in the lab ? -- We Juicing this afternoon if I can remember my math !-- One part poison to 10,500 parts purified water !-- Carry the one ? -- I'm not high enough yet !


i just saw something in the works for medical in texas, seems your voices are being heard finally.


umbra said:


> My son is on a cherry limeade dab frenzy these days. I do a couple chiesel dabs and I am good.



i squish everything, so far the high cbd terps are my fav, love that sweet after taste that lingers. two cuts of mine really get me good with it, cbd crews CBD GSC and TGAs sour tsunamiXquerkle. chiesel was a great one, i just popped a few cheeses myself to hunt through. you hitting the cup, im bringing cuts galore.


----------



## lyfespan

Budlight said:


> Good morning everybody hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving at first I was like what the heck are they talking about and then I remembered you guys have a different Thanksgiving day then Canadians do I'm with you weedhopper i used to roll with a pretty big crew all the time as I got older I realized how much of a headache I was making my life on my own decided to drop my  circle   to the size of a cheerio  I can honestly say I've never been happier
> 
> On another note trying to figure out which would be the best light set up to run for veggie 15 plants  I was going to use 400 HPS  that's what I'm using now   but I'm sure there's got to be a more energy efficient way to veg  them any input would be greatly appreciated


get 2-3 315 or 2 630 CHM and never look back bud, 4200k you will thank me


----------



## Budlight

Thank you lyfespan I will check them out right away 

Lyfespan  what kind of lights are they exactly when I googled what you wrote me I'm not getting anything except for radio stations  and glow sticks


----------



## Keef

That would be great Lyfespan but the Governor already said "Not on My Watch "--When talking about ending prohibition !-- We at least 20 years behind the west coast !-- I just stay hid and bide my time ! -- I learn from U free state peeps !-- When and if they ever set me free ? --  I'm gonna rock they world !-- These people know next to nothing about weed !-- Be like a fox in the hen house !--- I'm gonna show no mercy !
They been chasing my happy a** for 50 years -- I make it to the whistle I  feel like somebody owes me !-- Not a hand out !-- Just let me work !


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan how long U press at what temp and how much pressure or  is that a trade secret ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef I'm just loving those bins  they work absolutely perfect


----------



## Keef

Tell me if I saw right Bud !--U got your nute water in the box and A pump sends it up thru those drip hoses ?
I couldn't tell where U brought your water lines coming out !-- 
I couldn't find the ones with a diamond pattern like U got mine have 4 inch squares with the lines running from end to end and side to side !-- Are those the 35 gallon ones !

Hey Lyfespan -- If a grower wanted to be ready with a retail packaged product when the law changes -- What would U suggest !-- I'm leaning towards hash oil cartridges for an e-cig but I got time !-- I'd like to grow the weed do the extraction -- Fill the carts and package them !-- I got a resort beach right over there !-- 
I got my eye on that Simply "C" CO2 extractor !-- The basic model only has a one ounce capacity so I figure I just run hash thru it !-- tiny bit of that expensive coconut oil or EJ Mix to thin it just enough to flow in a cartridge -- It's just that the flowers are worth more as flowers !-- I don't want to deal with a weed wholesaler !-- Anyone ? -- Any thoughts?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Tell me if I saw right Bud !--U got your nute water in the box and A pump sends it up thru those drip hoses ?
> I couldn't tell where U brought your water lines coming out !--
> I couldn't find the ones with a diamond pattern like U got mine have 4 inch squares with the lines running from end to end and side to side !-- Are those the 35 gallon ones !
> 
> Hey Lyfespan -- If a grower wanted to be ready with a retail packaged product when the law changes -- What would U suggest !-- I'm leaning towards hash oil cartridges for an e-cig but I got time !-- I'd like to grow the weed do the extraction -- Fill the carts and package them !-- I got a resort beach right over there !--
> I got my eye on that Simply "C" CO2 extractor !-- The basic model only has a one ounce capacity so I figure I just run hash thru it !-- tiny bit of that expensive coconut oil or EJ Mix to thin it just enough to flow in a cartridge -- It's just that the flowers are worth more as flowers !-- I don't want to deal with a weed wholesaler !-- Anyone ? -- Any thoughts?











 It's hard to see the pump it's on the right side of that T 






The redline supplies oxygen just before the ppump that way it mixes as the pump grabs it and pushes it up through the lines so they got lots of oxygen in the  lines instead of running an air stone seems to work really well The middle line is for power to the pump



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyfespan

Budlight said:


> Thank you lyfespan I will check them out right away
> 
> Lyfespan  what kind of lights are they exactly when I googled what you wrote me I'm not getting anything except for radio stations  and glow sticks



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R-1.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.XCMH.TRS0&_nkw=cmh+315&_sacat=0


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan how long U press at what temp and how much pressure or  is that a trade secret ?



pressing drier material at higher temps here for shorter time to get shatter here right now due to the low ambient temps and high humidity, otherwise it will budder up 

im an open book for pressing be at it awwhhile now


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Tell me if I saw right Bud !--U got your nute water in the box and A pump sends it up thru those drip hoses ?
> I couldn't tell where U brought your water lines coming out !--
> I couldn't find the ones with a diamond pattern like U got mine have 4 inch squares with the lines running from end to end and side to side !-- Are those the 35 gallon ones !
> 
> Hey Lyfespan -- If a grower wanted to be ready with a retail packaged product when the law changes -- What would U suggest !-- I'm leaning towards hash oil cartridges for an e-cig but I got time !-- I'd like to grow the weed do the extraction -- Fill the carts and package them !-- I got a resort beach right over there !--
> I got my eye on that Simply "C" CO2 extractor !-- The basic model only has a one ounce capacity so I figure I just run hash thru it !-- tiny bit of that expensive coconut oil or EJ Mix to thin it just enough to flow in a cartridge -- It's just that the flowers are worth more as flowers !-- I don't want to deal with a weed wholesaler !-- Anyone ? -- Any thoughts?



 to any grower i say tay focused on growing, master that, you're not going to be able to do everything in house. it will all be separate entities, at least here in cali. you grow you grow, you dispense, you dispense, you extract then... and transporters too. 
 you best bet is to find companies and individuals that share your views and try to set up partnerships, allowing you to focus on be the best at growing. Delegation after mastering is fine.


----------



## lyfespan

Budlight said:


> The redline supplies oxygen just before the ppump that way it mixes as the pump grabs it and pushes it up through the lines so they got lots of oxygen in the  lines instead of running an air stone seems to work really well The middle line is for power to the pump
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



love the addition of oxygen to the root area, does it oxidize the water at all causing ph issues, and affects on the plastic bin?


----------



## Budlight

lyfespan said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R-1.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.XCMH.TRS0&_nkw=cmh+315&_sacat=0



 Thank you very much greatly appreciated


----------



## Budlight

lyfespan said:


> love the addition of oxygen to the root area, does it oxidize the water at all causing ph issues, and affects on the plastic bin?



 I used to use Bins quite often and never had an issue this is the first time using this kind of bin but Keef has used them for a long time now and he has no issues everything seems great so far


----------



## Keef

I am a student of the plant !-- Here's  the thing !-- It's  gonna be like the wild west around here when the law changes !-- There's gonna be no structure of any kind !-- Right now if U get caught making a cannabis extract U can get up to 99 years in jail !-- They know nothing around here !--- I might have to set up some kind of something ? -- I used to supply 3 dealers so legal --grey area --whatever I can always fall back on that !-- I can be flexible !-- Ideally I would look to supplying a slice of the top end !-- I got time and none of it means nothing if U can't grow the weed !-- I'm learning !-- Under threat of jail !


----------



## Keef

I been using those Black and Yellow bins for almost 3 years ! -- The boxes don't react to the nute solution ! --I have a bubbler in mine to keep fresh air inside the box --The exposed hanging roots get all the air they need !-- I spray from the bottom and Bud drips from the top but it do the same thing !--- Bud the more nute water U have I the box the slower pH changes will happen !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I been using those Black and Yellow bins for almost 3 years ! -- The boxes don't react to the nute solution ! --I have a bubbler in mine to keep fresh air inside the box --The exposed hanging roots get all the air they need !-- I spray from the bottom and Bud drips from the top but it do the same thing !--- Bud the more nute water U have I the box the slower pH changes will happen !



 I will keep an eye on the pH I'm just waiting for my new nutrients and ph  pens to get here then I'm gonna drop my trimeter in there so I can keep a better eye on  it. as soon as I get the veg room done I'm going to run two of those bins in the baby room just as reservoirs to feed the bud room and the veg room all this building is just killing me though Im glad I only have one room left build  my garage came with a pit that I absolutely hate so I put a huge bin down there with a sump pump in it so I can run drains from each room into the bin in the pit out of the pit to the side of the  garage  to feed the grass  I sure will be glad when this is all done and I can just sit back and  Edmeyer  my beautiful girls


----------



## Budlight

Keef  i'm hoping to run 15  bins in the bud room one plant in each bin that will give those  plant roots lots and lots of room like I said buddy I love these things thank you for the advice

 So far this is what I've had for seed that I've tried to crack a few didn't make it but most did excellent 

1  exodus cheese feminized greenhouse 
1 Himalayan gold  feminized greenhouse 
1 white widow.     Feminized 
1 pineapple chunk.  Feminized Barneys farm 
1 headband X raspberry Kush
1 Gigamoon x remedy
3 umbra surprise
3 hippie dog
5 BPU X bb
5 BPU X bubba licious


----------



## Keef

Bud I started in growing in the closet !-- I don't want to damage the house anymore than I have to because when the law changes I'll need a bigger grow !-- For now I have plans to turn the spare room into bloom !-- 
and keep what I got now as veg !-- That's  why I'm looking to produce a packaged product !-- So I can start putting up some stock -- That I can easily hide !-- Not a good idea to dig around in my yard !-- No telling what U might find !-- I know what's  there !
You Bud I know U want those boxes to drain into a res. but them roots gonna do fine floating around as long as U got a bubbler !-- Just let it be self contained !-- I bring my air hose and pump power cord out thru the lid !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I started in growing in the closet !-- I don't want to damage the house anymore than I have to because when the law changes I'll need a bigger grow !-- For now I have plans to turn the spare room into bloom !--
> and keep what I got now as veg !-- That's  why I'm looking to produce a packaged product !-- So I can start putting up some stock -- That I can easily hide !-- Not a good idea to dig around in my yard !-- No telling what U might find !-- I know what's  there !
> You Bud I know U want those boxes to drain into a res. but them roots gonna do fine floating around as long as U got a bubbler !-- Just let it be self contained !-- I bring my air hose and pump power cord out thru the lid !--



 I think you have things set up pretty good and when your time comes you are definitely going to kill it in the industry in your area  they have you so restricted but yet you still come up with such amazing stuff and I hope you have that zombie plant by New Year's I don't want to be wrong hahah. 

 If I go self-contained I would have to run 15 pumps  15 air stones where if I run the reservoir it's one pump of each reservoir one air pump per reservoir which is a lot less cost and I'm pretty broke these days not being able to work apparently I'm too much of a liability  7-Eleven wouldn't even hire me that was their words I'm too much of a liability and unfortunately in the recession were in no one is building Lowrider's so that's pretty hard on my pocket


----------



## Keef

Whatever works for U Bud !-- I think the 5 holes in each are right !-- I have a problem with head room so I have to keep them small for now !-- I would run those up to about 12-14 inches tall and flip them to bloom !
Well I move plants instead of boxes !-- I'm looking for plants that finish in about 60 days for a rotation !-- I move some plants to bloom every 2 weeks -- After 2 months they ready to harvest and another group is moved to bloom every 2 weeks !-- I'm doing it with a few plants at a time now but one day it'll be by the box !


----------



## Rosebud

I know no one cares, but I lied, i have only done this dinner for 35 years.  Back to cooking.


----------



## Keef

Bud many would consider that making a tetraploid would be a waste of time !-- It hasn't been done successfully very many times !-- Realistically -- My chances of success are low !-- I might need more than another month !-- I have to try because I'm a lightening rod and I married another one !-- If something happens we end up right slap dab in the middle of it !-- Whether by choice or not !-- The Zombie Juice is just an attempt to make something happen and catch it when it does !-- Looking for a happy accident !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I want to try to get to a rotation like that and keep the time short like you said and then have one or two long  flowering sativa I have lots of room to grow tall  so I figured what the hell why not


----------



## Keef

What U cooking Rose ?-- turkey ?


----------



## Keef

Bud I know this Hill Billy that grows a sativa !-- Nick grows a long finishing Thai that is probably trippy as hell !


----------



## Budlight

Something like Thai sounds really good or I'd like to try to get my hands on some original  lambs or some thing like that


----------



## Rosebud

I am sauteing the onions and celery for two different dressings. Next i am going to get the giblets out to make a stock.  I am doing the turkey on the traeger tomorrow. I hope it works. Brine in burbon and stuff, mr rb is doing that part.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> I am sauteing the onions and celery for two different dressings. Next i am going to get the giblets out to make a stock.  I am doing the turkey on the traeger tomorrow. I hope it works. Brine in burbon and stuff, mr rb is doing that part.



 That sounds so yummy rose


----------



## Keef

Maybe I should go get a couple racks of spare ribs and throw them on the smoker ?
D.D. make some good Cajun stuffing !-- She can't cook nothing without celery -onion - bellpepper or garlic !


----------



## Rosebud

wish ya all were coming for dinner.  Our guests don't partake, but I do.


----------



## Keef

Guess I gotta get one of those Rosin Presses !-- I can put the shatter up or make THC e-cig liquid !-- Last time I messed with Rosin Tech I got burned !--We don't talk about the flat iron incident !-- The very words "flat iron "-- will get me in trouble all over again !-- I need a machine !-- 
Get me a Rosin press to make the juice to pay for the CO2 extractor ?-- Just kidding! -- Maybe ?


----------



## Keef

This what U call "Dog Paralysis " -- Can't move because the dogs holding the brother down ! 

View attachment 20161123_121456.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I am not impressed with the tiny amount of rosen you get... i guess enough for a dab, but i don't dab...I watched it being made..


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hi guys!  Trying to distract myself while I wait for advil & heat pack to help. Feels like all my teeth are going to fall out!  Will miss Thanksgiving for the 1st time ever! Sad. Working the other 2 holidays, so guess that will wrap up my holidays!  Plus, I need to make some groceries!  Wish I was at your house Rose! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478752780054.jpg


----------



## Kraven

I live....slowly on the mend, took a break from this to say Hi and then back at it....peace.


----------



## yarddog

Bud, I grew out a bean from umbras's surprise beans.    It ran 11 weeks and I was forced to take it early.    I am gearing up to make another run and see if I can do better.    I pulled almost 2 zips of it and it gets me sideways like a shot of nitrous.  Haha its my weekend smoke so I don't get sleepy.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nice Kraven! And glad you're doing a little better. I wouldn't wish my pneumonia bug on anyone!  Think I'm dying! Would love a shot of whiskey about now!


----------



## Budlight

Kraven  that looks absolutely tasty excellent job my friend 

 Dog that's  excellent news I can't wait to  be tasting some of the umbra  surprise  :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Couldn't resist! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479934553448.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- She lives !-- I just hope she don't ask me how she looks !-- Just in case what's  a polite way to say U look like warm death ?-- 
Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

Grow Master Kraven U better get well ! -- Beautiful bud !-- as expected !--- I mean it is what U do !--- I'm bout tired of sick people !--- Ever body get well  Now !-- Sick people make me sick !-- No really they do !


----------



## johnnybuds

Keef said:


> Greetings -- I'm an old fart and I was wondering if there are other old carts out there quietly growing weed !-- I grow a White Widow rotation in aero under LEDs!-  I hope there are other seniors out there who find it easier to talk to people closer to their age.  Coming out of the shadows is a big step for me and I hope others will come around maybe have a morning communal Wake and Bake!-  I'm just barely computer literate so don't let that stop U ! We will learn from each other !  I'll figure out that profile thing later !



I'm 55 and grow WW but i still think im kinda young.:stoned:


----------



## Keef

JB --Welcome  to the O.F.C. !-- Dam U went all the way back to the 1st post ? -- U sound like an old farts to me !-- Did U know I still got that White Widow ?-- Learned a bit since then !-- Still learning !-- We still do the Wake and Bake but jump in whenever U want !-- 
Weather front is backing  up over us and poor D.D. feeling it bad !-- Her face hurts and I know a little about face pain !--


----------



## Rosebud

OH DD, I wish I could make my dinner just appear at your house. I am so sorry you are so sick. Do you know about NAC?  good for lungs.. Big hugs from me to you.


----------



## ness

Good Thanks Giving Eve OFC.


----------



## ness

Rose sending energy your way.  TJ is making the stuffing here to.  Just the two of us.  Got a young turkey this year.  Happy Thanksgiving......:48:


----------



## oldfogey8

happy thanksgiving to all of you folks in the ofc. i hope it is all you hope for and that you face it with a pleasant buzz and smile on your faces. i on the other hand, will be visiting family. i will have a pleasant buzz but will probably have more of a smirk or maybe a grimace on my face...


----------



## ness

Keef those Rib sound like a good idea.  Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## ness

Happy Thanksgiving OF8.  Sounds like you'll have a great time.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Ness !-- 
U too OF !-- Eat some decarbed weed !

Hey D.D. say I remind her of a Care Bare !

 -- I fell for it and asked which one ? ---

 She say I remind her of the --"I don't give a "F" Bare" !


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> I live....slowly on the mend, took a break from this to say Hi and then back at it....peace.


 

Nice Bud Kraven, I'm harvesting to.  I think, I let my w**d try out to much, it is nice and crispy.  Still smoke fine.  It's sticky and smell like lemon's and I can't put my finger on it, it seem a little smell of the earth (Aurora Indica).  Kraven, I order that Kangacan should arrive next week.  Looking forward to using it. Hope you get to feeling better.  Time to fill another jar. :icon_smile:  Happy Bird Day


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Hi guys! Trying to distract myself while I wait for advil & heat pack to help. Feels like all my teeth are going to fall out! Will miss Thanksgiving for the 1st time ever! Sad. Working the other 2 holidays, so guess that will wrap up my holidays! Plus, I need to make some groceries! Wish I was at your house Rose!


 

DD, I hope you get to feeling better soon.  You sure crack me up with your posts. At least you do not have to cook.  I'm cooking a young turkey and a few veg's.  Happy Thanksgiving DD.  :joint4:


----------



## Rosebud

Happy thanksgiving ness.  DD cracks me up too.  I bet that is great smell. yum.

Of, i hope you have some fun and some good food.  

I have had two naps.. but got lots of food ready.  That wilson puppy is always up for a nap, ya gotta love that in a pup.


----------



## Keef

I'm off to the store later !-- Not for Thanksgiving just outta stuff !-- I think I'll pick up the stuff for a pot of soup or stew !-- Put it in the crock pot for tommorrow !--- Soup and cornbread ? -- Ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !-- My momma taught me to cook !-- She said boy as ugly as U are U might want to learn to feed yourself !---


----------



## ness

Thanks Rose. I know you are going to have a good day.  

Every one :spit: and :48:. Good Night.....


----------



## Keef

I put a 3 gallon jug of Watermelon wine in the freezer at about noon today !-- I hope it comes out nice !-- All works right it will taste nasty with not a bit of sweetness but gives U that burn when it hits your belly !-- Then I kill the yeast and sweeten it a tiny bit !-- I need to start some more Blackberry before I run out !-- I'm gonna end up with a still I see it coming !-- Good thing I know where there's  some old farts that knows about such things !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

ness said:


> DD, I hope you get to feeling better soon.  You sure crack me up with your posts. At least you do not have to cook.  I'm cooking a young turkey and a few veg's.  Happy Thanksgiving DD.  :joint4:



1st Thanksgiving that I haven't cooked!  Love to cook! Thanksgiving is my day! Thanks Rose; I wish you could make some dinner appear !


----------



## Keef

Dam they almost caught me ya'll !-- I was at the grocery store minding my business back in can goods when they jumped me !-- Old people in mobility scooters with them big alien sunglasses like they got !-- 2 came down the Isle side by side !-- I looked over my back and they was moving on me from that way too !--.One of them leaned over to get some pickles and I made my move !-- U know the old shiners turn around ?---Where U back up fast -- crank the wheel while Jerking up the emergency brake ! Slide around a 180 degrees and take off again !-- They tried to pin me in over by pet food but I was on to them !-- I parked my buggy and went in on foot !


----------



## Keef

No ya'll don't understand I'm traumatized !-- The pack leader -- mean looking blue haired old lady with a mustache? -- She almost had me pinned in !-- Had a tattoo on her shoulder -- I think maybe one time it might have been tweety bird but now looks a lot like a buzzard to me !-- I need some caps and some hash or something potent !-- The vision of that tattoo gonna haunt me !--


----------



## umbra

Taking down plants. My son lost his keys and waited until I got home from work. NCH crew came by and had to leave when my son couldn't open the door.


----------



## Rosebud

lol Kee, that was funny right there... Umbra,nothing is easy is it... shoot.


----------



## Keef

At least Umbra didn't have a face to face with the spice girls and Ole Scary Spice herself !-- Next time I'm getting on one too !-- Get me some of those sunglass and then we can play bumper cars up in the store !-- She tried to run over my foot for a can of pumpkin pie ! -- Nasty !


----------



## umbra

I took a bunch of pix with my phone but can't seem to load them. They may be too large. I will have to use my camera. Be back in a few. Really tired. Sat in traffic in the Bay for 4 hours. Drained me. Arthritis acting up in both hands, just hurt everywhere.


----------



## Budlight

The wife took a couple pics of the girls and sent them to me what do you guys think

                      Headband X raspberry Kush






                    White OG 1





                   White OG 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                     Deep chunk





 Two weeks into flower


----------



## Keef

Umbra I hope U feel better !-- When does your insurance kick in ? -- What meds should U be on that you not taking ? 
I thought your son moved out !-- I got a spare key buried in the --Never mind !


----------



## Keef

Frosty Bud !-- That's  why we do it !


----------



## Budlight

Thanks Keef  it's funny the white OG was like 4 feet with like maybe 20 branches on it and she is putting on some nice Crystal and weight  I will have to say I'm pretty bummed out to find out the deep moon X remedy is a hermaphrodite  not sure if it's genetics or if it could've been from stressing them moving them around and  putting her into veg a bit early


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud something to think about on the boxes -- The taller they get the more top heavy they gonna be by harvest !-- I think I'll probably end up doing what Kraven said and use 4 PVC post on the corners with a net stretched between them !-- I think if /when I grow a Landrace sativa I'll have to SCROG it !-- Stretch a screen  and keep twisting the plant round and round tucking everything back underneath the screen !-- I could do that in a box !-- I know I can do a short cycle SOG !-- Root a bunch of sativa cuts and flip them withing about a week of rooting !--- I think U got to loose something though in quality !-- I take the cuts give them about 2 weeks to root and about a month to veg then off to bloom for about 8 weeks !-- So 13 weeks fresh cut to harvest ?- What took / is taking me the longest is having that steady supply of plants ready for bloom !-- At least I've figured out I need a shortish bush with strong bones that finishes in about 60 days !
Then crank it out !--


----------



## umbra

Hey Keef, meds...only 1 I'm not taking/can't afford...crestor. It will be the silent killer that gets me. The one that affected me the most was Spiriva. Being able to breathe again makes a huge difference to me. So here are some photos of the take down. We are not trimming yet, just taking the plants down to hang upside down to dry before trimming. I told my son it was a good 6 to 10 hours of work. We have been at it for 4 hours straight and not 1/2 way yet. 

View attachment IMG_0693.JPG


View attachment IMG_0694.JPG


View attachment IMG_0695.JPG


View attachment IMG_0696.JPG


View attachment IMG_0697.JPG


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I agree with you with the PVC and the netting I can see me using that on a few boxes 

Umbra  that is an amazing sight excellent job I can only imagine how it looks in person


----------



## DirtyDiana

I sat in Houston traffic about 3 weeks ago for nearly 6 hours! Pure torture! Beautiful site Umbra! All those hanging buds! And, yes Umbra,  it's good to breathe! Would be nice about now!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy Thanksgiving everybody! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478645119660.jpg


----------



## ness

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  Have a good one.  Good Day.


----------



## Kraven

G'morning all. Still got the croup but it is abating, only have 4 more left to trim and I'm fixing to hit them today before the food begins. My heart is heavy this morning, a friend of mine found out he has brain cancer, he had seizures about a week ago and then in the hospital they found it and did the resection, sent the biopsy out to the lab and it came back malignant. I wont go into the cancer type and stage, he just has a tough fight on his hands and he is both angry and scared. I wish there was something I could do to comfort him, but being a neuro nurse, the writing is on the wall. I just told him to stay positive and lets see how things are after rad/chemo....but I already know what he is up against. Can we all just say a silent prayer or keep that person in out thoughts please....all parties involved will need all the love we can give. It is not my place to speak their name nor is it my place to deliver the news, but that person is a friend and its OK to say how much your worried about a friend and their family.


----------



## johnnybuds

Keef said:


> JB --Welcome  to the O.F.C. !-- Dam U went all the way back to the 1st post ? -- U sound like an old farts to me !-- Did U know I still got that White Widow ?-- Learned a bit since then !-- Still learning !-- We still do the Wake and Bake but jump in whenever U want !--
> Weather front is backing  up over us and poor D.D. feeling it bad !-- Her face hurts and I know a little about face pain !--



Happy Thanksgiving Keef.:aok:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry to hear that Kraven. Will definitely keep them in my thoughts especially as we start this holiday season.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> G'morning all. Still got the croup but it is abating, only have 4 more left to trim and I'm fixing to hit them today before the food begins. My heart is heavy this morning, a friend of mine found out he has brain cancer, he had seizures about a week ago and then in the hospital they found it and did the resection, sent the biopsy out to the lab and it came back malignant. I wont go into the cancer type and stage, he just has a tough fight on his hands and he is both angry and scared. I wish there was something I could do to comfort him, but being a neuro nurse, the writing is on the wall. I just told him to stay positive and lets see how things are after rad/chemo....but I already know what he is up against. Can we all just say a silent prayer or keep that person in out thoughts please....all parties involved will need all the love we can give. It is not my place to speak their name nor is it my place to deliver the news, but that person is a friend and its OK to say how much your worried about a friend and their family.


Our thoughts and prayers reach out to your friend...


----------



## mrcane

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends at the O.F.C.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gobble, gobble! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469909055407.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy thanksgiving. hope everybody has a wonderful day.


----------



## giggy

lyfespan good to see you around, hope you have been doing well.

johnnybuds, welcome to the ofc. i'm 55 myself and i say i'm not old but if you watch me try to move around you may think i'm 70.

something i didn't tell yall about the other day. when we was looking for the grandson's deer, he let a limb go and it hit me. i had to pull a thorn out of my eye ball. it is feeling better but it looks like i'm really stoned in one eye.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> G'morning all. Still got the croup but it is abating, only have 4 more left to trim and I'm fixing to hit them today before the food begins. My heart is heavy this morning, a friend of mine found out he has brain cancer, he had seizures about a week ago and then in the hospital they found it and did the resection, sent the biopsy out to the lab and it came back malignant. I wont go into the cancer type and stage, he just has a tough fight on his hands and he is both angry and scared. I wish there was something I could do to comfort him, but being a neuro nurse, the writing is on the wall. I just told him to stay positive and lets see how things are after rad/chemo....but I already know what he is up against. Can we all just say a silent prayer or keep that person in out thoughts please....all parties involved will need all the love we can give. It is not my place to speak their name nor is it my place to deliver the news, but that person is a friend and its OK to say how much your worried about a friend and their family.


brother i hope you get to feeling better.

keef and dd i hope yall are better as well.


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> I sat in Houston traffic about 3 weeks ago for nearly 6 hours! Pure torture! Beautiful site Umbra! All those hanging buds! And, yes Umbra,  it's good to breathe! Would be nice about now!



that is one of the reasons i left the big city, i still don't understand how i coped with houston like i did (born and raised there and that little town of new caney). now living in bama in a laid back lifestyle i just try to stay away from the big city.


----------



## johnnybuds

giggy said:


> lyfespan good to see you around, hope you have been doing well.
> 
> johnnybuds, welcome to the ofc. i'mm 55 myself and i say i'm not old but if you watch me try to move around you may think i'm 70.
> 
> something i didn't tell yall about the other day. when we was looking for the grandson's deer, he let a limb go and it hit me. i had to pull a thorn out of my eye ball. it is feeling better but it looks like i'm really stoned in one eye.



GIGGY
i hope your eye gets better soon HAPPY thanksgvng.


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends and hope yall have a wonderful day. 

Kraven,,,sorry to hear about your friend. I hate that freaking Disease.


----------



## mrcane

something i didn't tell yall about the other day. when we was looking for the grandson's deer, he let a limb go and it hit me. i had to pull a thorn out of my eye ball. it is feeling better but it looks like i'm really stoned in one eye.[/QUOTE]

Ouch...dam hope that clears up for you....


----------



## umbra

Happy Thanksgiving OFC. I have many things I give thanks for in my life. My son's efforts are not 1 of them, lol. I stopped taking the plants down at 11 last night and went to bed. My son told me he would finish taking the plants down. So I get up at 6 and all the lights are on. I figure he must still be working. Nope, he went to bed 1/2 hr after I did. Left all the doors open as well. Still have another 35 to 40 plants to take down. Drinking coffee and taking naproxen for the hands. Time to get back at it.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> G'morning all. Still got the croup but it is abating, only have 4 more left to trim and I'm fixing to hit them today before the food begins. My heart is heavy this morning, a friend of mine found out he has brain cancer, he had seizures about a week ago and then in the hospital they found it and did the resection, sent the biopsy out to the lab and it came back malignant. I wont go into the cancer type and stage, he just has a tough fight on his hands and he is both angry and scared. I wish there was something I could do to comfort him, but being a neuro nurse, the writing is on the wall. I just told him to stay positive and lets see how things are after rad/chemo....but I already know what he is up against. Can we all just say a silent prayer or keep that person in out thoughts please....all parties involved will need all the love we can give. It is not my place to speak their name nor is it my place to deliver the news, but that person is a friend and its OK to say how much your worried about a friend and their family.


brother sorry to hear about your friend. thoughts and prayers to all of yall.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Dam ya'll been busy this morning! -- I need some coffee and my pipe !-- Sorry for the bad news Kraven !-- Would your friend be open to a 60 grams of RSO in 60 days ?-- It is a lot but it would the best shot and it can work !-- They really need to study the treatment more !-- Because with cancer and RSO U got a chance !
I gotta make some caps I'm out !-- I couldn't get around very well without my caps !
I can smell it Umbra !


----------



## mrcane

Pasta for dinner here..... 

View attachment 20160523_084252.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Happy Thanksgiving to All.
The little buggers will be here soon.
Where is my pipe


----------



## Keef

I put D.D. back to bed !-- I think she doing better !--
Umbra I understand about filling up the garage and run the whole bunch at a time !- That way U have an empty room U can clean then fill back up !-- Have U considered breaking it down into 4 groups  2 weeks apart so U could take 25% every 2 weeks instead of being hit with it all at once ? Just a thought !
Giggy I hope that wasn't your good eye !-- I try to stay out the Houston area myself !-- Houston now goes up  45 all the way to Conroe !-- Seems to go on forever on 10 too !-- Lots of weed headed east on 10 !
Over cast and in the 70s at the beach today !-- Be in the 60s tonight - Might have to break out the long Johns!


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> G'morning all. Still got the croup but it is abating, only have 4 more left to trim and I'm fixing to hit them today before the food begins. My heart is heavy this morning, a friend of mine found out he has brain cancer, he had seizures about a week ago and then in the hospital they found it and did the resection, sent the biopsy out to the lab and it came back malignant. I wont go into the cancer type and stage, he just has a tough fight on his hands and he is both angry and scared. I wish there was something I could do to comfort him, but being a neuro nurse, the writing is on the wall. I just told him to stay positive and lets see how things are after rad/chemo....but I already know what he is up against. Can we all just say a silent prayer or keep that person in out thoughts please....all parties involved will need all the love we can give. It is not my place to speak their name nor is it my place to deliver the news, but that person is a friend and its OK to say how much your worried about a friend and their family.



 I'm really sorry to hear about your friend  that is the kind of news no one ever wants to receive only thing you can do is stick by him and be there for him when he needs you I will definitely say a prayer for your friend tonight I really hope he kicks this thing man


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven is talking about Joe the Camel. He is my friend too. He needs lots of prayers and help. If anyone has any CBD, not hemp but cannabis, and would send it to me i will make more RSO for him.. I am so sad, i love Joe. He has a young daughter and wife... Brain cancer is the scariest I think.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- This is why I need a high CBD variety !
Joe hang tough !-- If the O.F.C. could fix this we would !-- Take Care Cuz !--


----------



## Keef

I was mildly interested in learning how to make those THCA crystals but guess what !-- The by product will be pure CBD crystals !--- This shows me why I need to learn that skill !-- Pure CBDs !-- I still think they work better in combination with some THC !-- It's  one of those cases they work better together than separately! 
Umbra -- For the hands I'm looking for Beemer's Balm recipe !-- A clean extract in some DMSO should loosen those hands up !--- U taking a diuretic ?


----------



## umbra

Joe...you are in my thoughts all the time. My mother had a brain tumor when her pancreatic cancer spread thru her body. They knew by the size and shape that it was malignant before they did the biopsy. She had the tumor for 5 years or so before they found it. The doctors told my mother that she had cancer for 10 years or so before being diagnosed. She was stage 4 at that point.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I was mildly interested in learning how to make those THCA crystals but guess what !-- The by product will be pure CBD crystals !--- This shows me why I need to learn that skill !-- Pure CBDs !-- I still think they work better in combination with some THC !-- It's  one of those cases they work better together than separately!
> Umbra -- For the hands I'm looking for Beemer's Balm recipe !-- A clean extract in some DMSO should loosen those hands up !--- U taking a diuretic ?


Diuretic...coffee, beer, and water. There balms at the dispensary. I just didn't think I needed them yet, lol. Still in denial about getting old or something.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  you're only as old as you let your mind grow to be  you just have to ignore what the body says


----------



## Keef

No Bud --Umbra is OLD !-- U know that bible story about 3 wise men coming to see baby Jesus ? -- Umbra was one of them !

 Umbra the Romans used a cannabis root poltice for gout !-- Do something U need those hand to work !-- 
My old pal the Gloman only had one hand - grow his a** off !-- I don't know how he manages !


----------



## Keef

Put 3 gallons of Watermelon wine in the freezer yesterday !--This morning it easily fits into a gallon jug !-- I leave it in there a couple more hours see if I can get another quart of water off it !-- Should end up with about 3-- 750 mil bottles !-- I need to start some more Blackberry wine !
Umbra -- Pomegranate Wine ? -- I hate U Cuz !--U  Playing me again !-- So U think I should use the fruit or juice ?- I'd like some juice concentrate !- Gonna be more expensive to make !--Maybe after the blackberry ?
I need another toke or 2 --Still not moving very well !


----------



## NorCalHal

Hello MP! Happy T-Day! Hope all is well with everyone. 
It seems I only have spare time on Holidays now, so I wanted to stop by and say HIGH! 

No Worries Umbra...we will get that rocked out for you Sir.


----------



## Keef

U a good man NCH !-- Wish U had time to stop by more often !--


----------



## NorCalHal

Thank you Keef! Much appreciated!

Here is a little Rosin/Budder/Shatter Porn. Been cranking it out! 

View attachment DSC_0462.jpg


View attachment DSC_0464.jpg


View attachment DSC_0479.jpg


View attachment DSC_0487.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud what NCH does makes what we do look like child's play !-- He got access to genetics that's  out the reach of most of us !-- I been Jonesing for some of that high dollar Lemon Trees he got !-- $35,000 for a clone !-- I am not good enough a farmer for something like that !-- I'd end up killing it somehow !-- I need to get better quick !-- Sounds like a lot of money for one plant but if Texas was legal and I was a better pharmer I'd be after something like that too !-- I can't afford it  but maybe-- just maybe I can make something that desirable !-- Given a choice I know what side of a transaction like that I want to be on !-- I got to juice today they weren't quite big enough yet yesterday !--


----------



## Keef

DAM !-- Will U adopt me NCH ?-- I got to have a press !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Never leave the house on black Friday!  Yummy looking stuff NCH!  Who got the thorn in the eye?  Thought it was Cane, but sounded awful. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479772915085.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Whew, got it all down and hanging....Rose I didn't have Joe's permission to speak his name so I didn't, my guess is he would tell us on his terms.....I hope for the sake of mine and Joe's friendship this does not hit him wrong. 

Joe, I was hurting and worried and may have misspoken. If I have offended you or outed you, please accept my apology, I spoke of my pain without mentioning your name forgetting that you are very well like and well respected here. Rose would not have said anything had I not breached the subject, please accept my apology.


----------



## Kraven

Hanging and I'm tired and ready for the "Bird".


----------



## Rosebud

kraven, 
, Joe had already posted in the bong hitters club, before you posted.


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Guess I gotta get one of those Rosin Presses !-- I can put the shatter up or make THC e-cig liquid !-- Last time I messed with Rosin Tech I got burned !--We don't talk about the flat iron incident !-- The very words "flat iron "-- will get me in trouble all over again !-- I need a machine !--
> Get me a Rosin press to make the juice to pay for the CO2 extractor ?-- Just kidding! -- Maybe ?



you can put any oil in pens now, you just need the right cartridges, and the right viscosity oil makeup


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Kraven is talking about Joe the Camel. He is my friend too. He needs lots of prayers and help. If anyone has any CBD, not hemp but cannabis, and would send it to me i will make more RSO for him.. I am so sad, i love Joe. He has a young daughter and wife... Brain cancer is the scariest I think.



holding a very interesting CBD GSC that will be tested here soon. more willing to give to anyone wanting for doing actual meds.


----------



## Rosebud

I had a very bad grow od this year Lyfespan, Last year got a pound of harley, this year an ounce.. If you want to donate I will turn it into rso for Joe.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I had a very bad grow od this year Lyfespan, Last year got a pound of harley, this year an ounce.. If you want to donate I will turn it into rso for Joe.



will be up at the emerald cup with some fresh CBD GSC flowers as well, would love to  donate as i think this girl has a nice ratio, testing will tell though


----------



## lyfespan

wish it was easier to upload pics here ;(


----------



## Kraven

Wow, Rose I knew your harvest had taken a bit hit but down to that little....I didn't realize. Is high THC is needed too, I think Rick did an interview saying something to that sort once? Whatever can be done thank you for your efforts. I would not want to be the one having to fact this, my thoughts and prayers go out to Joe and his family. Such awful news, no matter the time of year.


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 
I wish I could go to a Cup !-- I would get so high! -- I do that anyway but I'd love to get high and b look at weed stuff !-- I don't even know what it's  like to smoke a joint anywhere but at home without watching over my shoulder !-- 
Lyfespan it is the getting the right consistency that's  my problem with hash cartridges !-- I haven't even had enough to experiment with much !-- Sure any of the extracts except  RSO would work in a cartridge if U can get the consistency right !-- I'm gonna give that high dollar liquid coconut oil or that EJ Mix next !-- It won't take that much to thin it enough !-- I can get the empty carts out of China for about 5 for a dollar !-- We just still getting used to being weed independent !-- One missed harvest and I'm buying again !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Nap Wake and Bake !--
> I wish I could go to a Cup !-- I would get so high! -- I do that anyway but I'd love to get high and b look at weed stuff !-- I don't even know what it's  like to smoke a joint anywhere but at home without watching over my shoulder !--
> Lyfespan it is the getting the right consistency that's  my problem with hash cartridges !-- I haven't even had enough to experiment with much !-- Sure any of the extracts except  RSO would work in a cartridge if U can get the consistency right !-- I'm gonna give that high dollar liquid coconut oil or that EJ Mix next !-- It won't take that much to thin it enough !-- I can get the empty carts out of China for about 5 for a dollar !-- We just still getting used to being weed independent !-- One missed harvest and I'm buying again !


let me know if you want one of the cartridges a partner company has. these are glass and SS no plastic


----------



## umbra

NCH that rosin is crazy. Absolutely beautiful. If you hadn't guessed, that shatter is in high demand. The Lemon Tree has hit the dispensaries as both flowers and rosin and is the big thing out here. All my sons friend talk about is the Lemon Tree.


----------



## Rosebud

rick simpson says you need thc. I got quite a bit of that ssddxtresdawg and i will make some more oil tomorrow or Saturday out of that. Kraven, my cbd's were really hurt the worst... I do have some new clones of harlequin. 

Hi Nch, happy thanks giving... that is what i call a PRESS...my goodness, you do rock whatever you try... Very glad to see you, i miss ya.


----------



## Keef

3 gallons of Watermelon wine then remove over 2 gallons of water and dis what U get !-- She'll light U up !-- 

View attachment 20161124_160840.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Lyfespan but I know the glass and stainless steel carts U talking about I think !-- I may be in the belly of the great prohibition state of Texas but on occasion some prohibited items may have made it down here !-- I got to learn to make the hash oil vape cartridges for D.D. !-- Like Umbra she got weak lungs and she like them cartridges !-- She said -- Can U find out how to make this ? -- My old stoned a** said sure !--Why I always say stuff like that ?

Finally got a pot of soup on for later !


----------



## Keef

I'm thankful that D.D. had already finished with the limb and I'm thankful I don't have to try to take it away from him !-- He will eat U up !-- He like his weed !-- When he's chilling later I'll get it !-- The other dogs got a limb too !-- They thankful too ! 

View attachment 20161124_194437.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Hahaha  all natural chewy toy


----------



## Keef

Bud the pups like some weed !--I watch them like a hawk !-- I got burned when a cat a dog broke into the grow room back in the day  and destroyed it !-- Totally !-- Chopped 2 males today and moved a couple more to bloom to sex !-- 
Got Nurse Larry nursing me tonight !-- I think I might have to grow me a bunch of this !--


----------



## Budlight

That's to funny Keef  when I first started out with the Was continuously trying to break into the tent  and I know my little Chihuahua was just as guilty


----------



## Keef

I bring them fan  leaves out most days !-- I grow in the back bathroom and closet !--I got a doggie gate and I also keep the door closed !-- I don't trust them !-- It's  probably not a problem for U but I fight the heat pretty much year round so I run my pumps 15 minutes on/ 15 off !-- A low nute water level and the pump heats it !-- My nute water temp hits 80 I get white slime -( which is really a clear gel that forms around fresh cuts and roots and blocks out the air --kills the plant !)


----------



## umbra

Well we finally finished taking down the plants at about 5:30. I made dinner and my son is playing. I gave him a plant to make live rosin from. He is dabbing.
Keef they make a chiller for hydro reservoirs to keep that from happening. It might be worth further investigation.


----------



## Keef

I got a handle on it !-- I checked it out Umbra !-I'd like to have an easy way to check check pH at a glance and also nute water levels but I do it to one box I have to do it to all or it doesn't help me !--- Dam I'd like to experiment with different lights too but this is what I got to work with !--- Right now I got 9 boxes working each self contained and I got more planned !-- It's  too expensive to put one in each !--- All I had to do was put enough nute water in my boxes and run the pumps 15/15 !-- Runs about 76-77 !--- That's  why people have trouble with aerocloners !- They run it on all the time and even the 40 spot original that I bought only held a few gallons of water !-- U run the pumps all the time U gonna have problems !-- I put about 12 gallons in my grow boxes !-- More nute water means things happen slower !--


----------



## Keef

U need to sign your son up with the Peace Corps or something Umbra !--  It would be just like that Tom Hanks movie " Volunteers" !-- Tell him the mafia after him and put him on a plant to Thailand! --


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  which Mars are you using again I'm looking for a LED for veg  but can't be hard on the budget


----------



## Keef

Mars 300 Reflector Series !-- Cost about $175 US !-- Middle of the road LEDs but not much light spread cause the chips are recessed and each has a little Reflector cone that points the light straight down !-- Kraven runs the good ones !-- There's  better and worse but these work O.K. !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  they only need to be able to veg them to maximum 16  inches to 2 feet then I will be doing like you said putting them under the 1000s  I think what Kraven runs would be overkill but I'm still learning and asking questions


----------



## Rosebud

Have you thought about high output T5's for vegging, they do a great job.


----------



## Budlight

I was thinking about them as well Rose  do you have to buy a special fixture for them  when I was looking online they didn't look much cheaper then the Mars do. Do T5 lights Run off a special ballast or did they just use a regular fluorescent ballast


----------



## Keef

I've seen several people using the T-5s !-- They must work well !-- I feel I'm still learning how to use these Mars LEDs !-- If I didn't have to hide or worry about setting off a red flag with my power bill I would experiment with different lights !-- I think NCH uses some double ended "Gravitas " or something like that !
Forgot what Umbra uses cause he just changed I think ! -- I've seen a great improvement in LEDS since I got my first one several years ago !-- I think eventually they'll  be the way to go !-- Economically !-- Right now they tricky but I'm on it !-- I start here-- learn to use them right !--and-- later get some better ones !-- I don't know squat about growing -- I don't know squat about lights or nutes or any of that stuff !-- I'm just groping my way thru it and making plenty mistakes !-- I just about got me a whole grow system worked out !-- 
Still got to get my nute degree but I'm keeping them alive !-- Texas gonna be in trouble when I get good at growing and find my prize !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef  my dilemma is I need to have good enough light to veg 15 and I no my 2 400s is not even going to come close to getting the job done  but I'm on a very low budget   After setting up the other two rooms and as we all know the stuff gets expensive real quick  so I'm just trying to figure out the best route to go for veging  maximum 2 foot tall  anyone else's advice would be greatly appreciated as well


----------



## yarddog

I love my t5. 8 bulbs,    but it does advertise a draw of 482 watts if I remember correctly.    Next summer I will be shutting down bloom, and most likely veg.    I have a 175 watt mh light I may use just to keep some cuts running. 
The most attractive thing about led is the wattage.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks
I know I am new and not much indoor knowledge.
Here is the t5 I am using 
hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/251627100147?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=550529357479&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
129.95 shipped


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> Keef  my dilemma is I need to have good enough light to veg 15 and I no my 2 400s is not even going to come close to getting the job done  but I'm on a very low budget   After setting up the other two rooms and as we all know the stuff gets expensive real quick  so I'm just trying to figure out the best route to go for veging  maximum 2 foot tall  anyone else's advice would be greatly appreciated as well



how big is your veg area? i vegged a 16 square foot area under a 400w mh very well. for flower it should be double.


----------



## Kraven

I run a 50w draw 150 w output 3 ft led bar, it veg's strong. I upped it to 2 bars and usually just run the second bar during the last week or two of veg to give them a punch of growth. They run 179. 00 ea.


My T-5's are excellent too, I have a 8 bulb switchable 2x4 ft...but it makes a spot of heat and uses 311w according to my meter. I think either work about the same as I have run them side by side on cuts and veg for a cycle now and one does not seem to out perform another.


I'm still stuffed from Turkey day yesterday.....good morning all....coffee and a bowl for wake and bake.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nobody vegging with T5s and flowering with HPS anymore? Just curious.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.   Bud light I always veg with T5's. I love um. You would need two or three to get the coverage for 15 plants, that is a lot of plants, do you normally run that many indoors? I use the 4ft t5's. I also use a MH, I also use led, but I really like the t5 the best for veg. You can put them right on top of the canopy and you get no stretch until you flip to flower. Very close internodes... 

Well, another turkey dinner over... phewy..


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! 
Ugh !-- Need coffee !-- It hurts when I do this !
I use those Mars Hydro LEDs cause it's what I got ! ---I be back !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Keef,,,all i had when i started growing inside was a 4ft 8 tube HOT5. I grew from start to finish with them and got some pretty nice buds. Liked my T5s. They spread the light really nice. I know you seen the pics so i wont post them. But to each his own.


----------



## Budlight

Thank you everyone for your advice definitely looks like I'm going to go with the T5s over the HPS


----------



## Kraven

Whew, still full from yesterday....but did have a piece of pecan pie for breakfast


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice definitely looks like I'm going to go with the T5s over the HPS



Check these out Bud,,,http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=958981#post958981


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.   Bud light I always veg with T5's. I love um. You would need two or three to get the coverage for 15 plants, that is a lot of plants, do you normally run that many indoors? I use the 4ft t5's. I also use a MH, I also use led, but I really like the t5 the best for veg. You can put them right on top of the canopy and you get no stretch until you flip to flower. Very close internodes...
> 
> Well, another turkey dinner over... phewy..



 No Rose I've never ran that many before  but I have a bunch of BPU X BB and hippie dog and bpu X  bubbalicious to sort out


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Check these out Bud,,,http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=958981#post958981



They look like they turned out really well weed hopper I'm definitely going to use those instead of the 400s just seems like the right way to go


----------



## Keef

Waiting on some weed to decarb for caps !-- I forgot to do it yesterday !-- I am stiff this morning !--
The way I look at growing is --I got this much space to work with -- How do I get the mostest -bestest weed for the cheapest out of that much room ? -- I get by now although I know it can be done better !-- Looking for that sweet spot !-- It's  there !-- For me a rotation seems to be the way to go !-- 4 groups in bloom --a 60 day finisher -- Harvest and move another group to bloom every 2 weeks !-- I'm still juggling and trying to figure it out !-- If I can have the plants ready for bloom and if I have the cuts to replace them ready on time !
I can crank it out if I find the sweet spot and get the machine running right !


----------



## Kraven

I veg under them just fine (T-5's) I bought my first 4 ft 8 bulb about 4 months ago and have never turned it off, it supplements my main grow area. I have found it is great for freshly rooted cuts. Sometimes when veg is backed up I will just veg under them. I see no problems with T-5's myself. I'm not trying to sell, promote or in any other way start a discussion about LED's I just happen to be using both LED and T-5's for cuts/ veg and wanted to offer my input. To each their own like WH said.


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> They look like they turned out really well weed hopper I'm definitely going to use those instead of the 400s just seems like the right way to go



Yes they turned out better then i thought they would because of ppl saying you couldn't Flower with them,,,lol,,,,also you can keep them right on top of your canopy. During Vegg i used the 6500k tubes. My plants could touch the tubes and still not burn. In Flower i changed to 3000k tubes and those i had to keep the canopy 2 to 3"" from the lights.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> I veg under them just fine (T-5's) I bought my first 4 ft 8 bulb about 4 months ago and have never turned it off, it supplements my main grow area. I have found it is great for freshly rooted cuts. Sometimes when veg is backed up I will just veg under them. I see no problems with T-5's myself. I'm not trying to sell, promote or in any other way start a discussion about LED's I just happen to be using both LED and T-5's for cuts/ veg and wanted to offer my input. To each their own like WH said.



 Thank you very much Kraven I really appreciate your advice the T5s are definitely looking good to me especially when it comes to prices  Plus it will give me time to save for some good LEDs for the budroom  seeing's how that one sucks the most power


----------



## Budlight

I just want to say I really appreciate everyone here at MP I would really be lost if it wasn't for you guys just want you guys all to know I really appreciate  everyone and all your  advice and  help


----------



## Keef

Won't be no argument from me about what works best cause I sure as hell don't know !-- This where I'm at and this what I'm doing now !-- Take my LEDS away and replace them with something else then I would adapt and continue to march !-- U know all these seeds I always be popping ? -- Sounds crazy ? --- I'm looking for something !-- I need a production plant !-- I'm not gonna have to go back to the drawing board and have to learn what a new variety wants !-- I don't need but one or 2 production plants !-- What it comes down to is how much per gram is this gonna cost and how much is it worth ? -- Everything in between pays the bills !--


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> how big is your veg area? i vegged a 16 square foot area under a 400w mh very well. for flower it should be double.



 My rooms are 4 x 8 for the babies  I have T5s in there I think it was 8 x 16 in my bud room witch 6 1000s veg room is 8 x 8


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Won't be no argument from me about what works best cause I sure as hell don't know !-- This where I'm at and this what I'm doing now !-- Take my LEDS away and replace them with something else then I would adapt and continue to march !-- U know all these seeds I always be popping ? -- Sounds crazy ? --- I'm looking for something !-- I need a production plant !-- I'm not gonna have to go back to the drawing board and have to learn what a new variety wants !-- I don't need but one or 2 production plants !-- What it comes down to is how much per gram is this gonna cost and how much is it worth ? -- Everything in between pays the bills !--



 You were very right Keef because if it starts costing you more money in electricity then it's really not worth it running all these big lights for the little things I think is going to cost me more money and electricity than production is worth that's why really wanted to switch out from the 400s


----------



## Keef

My new babies and a few other little things !

I just don't think I could cram anymore plants into bloom !-- One is just being sexed and will be pulled back to veg if it's a girl !

Momma B.B. --doing what she do !-- Gonna be hard to beat the numbers I think I can get from her !-- but I got other stuff gonna give it a shot ! 

View attachment 20161125_094127.jpg


View attachment 20161125_094250.jpg


View attachment 20161125_094329.jpg


----------



## Budlight

They are looking good Keef


----------



## WeedHopper

I will say this,,,Krav is kicking butt with his LEDS. Better then sticking PJ,,,:rofl:

Just playing guys,,,i always liked giving PJ a hard time cause he could be an *** at times. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

They all different stages of bloom -- That B.B.and the last of the Bubblicious up in front of the box be coming out soon !-- I don't like the way Bubblicious grow but she got a bunch of mixed up terepenes that could contain something nice I just don't got the time and space to mess with it much !-- Bred her to the B.B. anyway !-- 
My first goal in grow like everyone else was to supply us with a reliable source of good medicine !-- Take my weed away and I'm a psycho !-- 
So we finally got there now I can mess with stuff and get better ! 
I saw that shatter pic  NCH posted and a whole list of questions and answers popped into my head !-- Variable like potency of the mother weed -- How a 10% increase in production in the same space would affect final product and how a plant that had even a 5% increase would affect production value !-- How a plant with a high resin production could affect how much bottom line !-- NCH gave me a headache with those pics !-- 
I need to just find my Frankenplant that stomps all over 30% THC and has resin dripping off it !-- Then I can work !


----------



## Keef

Hell yes Kraven rocks it !-- It gives me hope !-- I get what I got tuned in and I know if I add CO2 I can increase production !-- I got lots to learn and no better place to learn about growing weed than right here !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Bud, I use the same T5 setup as everybody else does...because it works. My seedlings and clones are in a 2 x 8 closet with 2 4ft 8 light panels. I also have a 4 x 8 tent with 2 1K MH for more veg. The garage is 24 x 16 and I run 4 ac/de HPS and 2 regular air cooled 1K HPS. NCH runs the same T5 setup for his clones.


----------



## Keef

Umbra this is the most you've ever said about your grow except for bloom !-- I'm intrigued !-- I have often wonder about the rest of your set up !
 For bloom my spare room is almost that big !-- I just got that power usage problem !-- I don't mind paying for the power just don't want any red flags !-- I guess that will be good in the long run squeezing every thing I can with the minimum power !-- Don't mean I have to like it !-- I'd have that spare room up and running right now but I got do some of that baffling first !-- House is all electric !-- I be switching to gas slowly as I increase the grow !-- Maybe Double the grow and keep power usage the same !


----------



## Keef

Kraven I had a hellova time getting that Pink lemonade to ferment -- Took a couple attempts but it's  about done now !-- I probably start freezing off the whole 8 gallons in a day or 2 !- Got no idea how it'll taste !-- I can bring the pH down again with citric acid ( doesn't everyone keep citric acid and a few other handy chemicals around ) but first I want to try something else !-- Hope it wasn't all a waste !-- 
Because of Umbra I had to find some pomegranate juice concentrate !-- Never made any pomegranate Wine but if they like it California I'll see what I can do !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I've shown the veg and cloning sections it's just not that sexy when compared to the garage. Right now I have enough clones to fill the garage, plus a few moms, plus all the seedlings. I have never had pomegranate wine, just seen it for sale driving thru Gilroy. Never had the garlic ice cream either. 1 of my sisters that came to see me drove thru Gilroy on her way and she and my BIL were going to try some of the ice cream. She was the director of product planning for a Fortune 500 food company. She started in their dairy division and they make most of the ice cream that other companies put their name on.


----------



## Keef

I be posting my a** off today !-- Took a big dose of caps and loaded the pipe with hash and this what happens !-- Not hurting anymore !-- 
U know Lyfespan said out west a grower grows a transported moves it and wholesalers buy it for pharmacies or what ever !-- I'm thinking every stop along the line will be money out my bottom line !-- Since there will be no infrastructure like that in place when Texas finally rolls over so I think I better learn to do it all !-- If it can be done with weed I need to know how to do it !-- Not just how to grow it !-- If what I grow will be worth a certain amount but if something was done to it it would be worth more !-- I want to be able to do that !-- U see how NCH has created a brand ? -- If I grow it process it and package it -- I can brand it !-- Only thing is the brand has to mean something !-- I need to specialize but I need to be able to change hat specialty when needed as the market changes !-- I don't expect to get rich I just need to pay the bills !

Giggy I'll try to get those lights out to U soon !
I'm nursing a buzz and watching a Motley Cruel concert !- Hoping D.D. is better this afternoon for work !-- Been a hard year financially !-- They don't change the law soon I'm gonna be bad !


----------



## Keef

I know what U mean Umbra my veg and nursing station don't look very sex either ! Most times they look like sh** !-- 
The Pomegranate Wine ? -- U just have a way of presenting challenges to me that sucker me in !-- Garlic Ice Cream ? -- No !-- Thank U !


----------



## lyfespan

WoodHippy said:


> Morning Folks
> I know I am new and not much indoor knowledge.
> Here is the t5 I am using
> hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/251627100147?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=550529357479&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 129.95 shipped



i have been running this guys lights nonstop for 2 years, original bulbs even, i must for a china purchase, i LOVE these. i have 10 of the 12 tube fixtures and a few of the 6 tube, love the switching on them allowing me to adjust things.

for T5 fixtures you can do better than these, sticking switches and all.


----------



## lyfespan

WeedHopper said:


> Nobody vegging with T5s and flowering with HPS anymore? Just curious.



i do tons of T5 here with 14 nanolux DEs.

i am starting a new project, and im seriously thinking about flowering with 3100k CMH. maybe 9 630s in a 10x12 room with 8ft ceilings


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.   Bud light I always veg with T5's. I love um. You would need two or three to get the coverage for 15 plants, that is a lot of plants, do you normally run that many indoors? I use the 4ft t5's. I also use a MH, I also use led, but I really like the t5 the best for veg. You can put them right on top of the canopy and you get no stretch until you flip to flower. Very close internodes...
> 
> Well, another turkey dinner over... phewy..



then nodes stay tcloser using a 5000k bulb btw, we got more stretch using 6500k, seems the blue in the 5000 helps a lot


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I be posting my a** off today !-- Took a big dose of caps and loaded the pipe with hash and this what happens !-- Not hurting anymore !--
> U know Lyfespan said out west a grower grows a transported moves it and wholesalers buy it for pharmacies or what ever !-- I'm thinking every stop along the line will be money out my bottom line !-- Since there will be no infrastructure like that in place when Texas finally rolls over so I think I better learn to do it all !-- If it can be done with weed I need to know how to do it !-- Not just how to grow it !-- If what I grow will be worth a certain amount but if something was done to it it would be worth more !-- I want to be able to do that !-- U see how NCH has created a brand ? -- If I grow it process it and package it -- I can brand it !-- Only thing is the brand has to mean something !-- I need to specialize but I need to be able to change hat specialty when needed as the market changes !-- I don't expect to get rich I just need to pay the bills !
> 
> Giggy I'll try to get those lights out to U soon !
> I'm nursing a buzz and watching a Motley Cruel concert !- Hoping D.D. is better this afternoon for work !-- Been a hard year financially !-- They don't change the law soon I'm gonna be bad !



thats why its good to stay at the top of the food chain. alpha being the grower, period. and yes its all moving toward prepacked buds too, no more open buds in bags and containers


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> i do tons of T5 here with 14 nanolux DEs.
> 
> i am starting a new project, and im seriously thinking about flowering with 3100k CMH. maybe 9 630s in a 10x12 room with 8ft ceilings


 A bunch of guys I know at seedjunkies are running the cmh. I have 8ft ceilings and hesitated about using the double ended bulbs because of the heat they generate. I'm using the air cooled hoods and smaller height plants. Just took it down yesterday, so I don't have any weight numbers yet, but from the harvest I would venture to guess it is double the weight of using 8 HPS.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> A bunch of guys I know at seedjunkies are running the cmh. I have 8ft ceilings and hesitated about using the double ended bulbs because of the heat they generate. I'm using the air cooled hoods and smaller height plants. Just took it down yesterday, so I don't have any weight numbers yet, but from the harvest I would venture to guess it is double the weight of using 8 HPS.



yeah being inside with low ceilings again is really making me crunch numbers, especially on a new setup that needs to run for a bit as is before i can change stuff.

debating on sealed and CO2, AC hoods and keeping ac out of the equation? so many options, and sales with today


and i have 10 extra DE fixtures sitting i could use but would need 5 tons of ac


----------



## umbra

I'm running a mini split 3.5 ton and in the summer when its 110 outside it is struggling. But the ballasts allow to run them at 80% and 60% and I found out this the best way to deal with the heat. Just back them off a bit.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I'm running a mini split 3.5 ton and in the summer when its 110 outside it is struggling. But the ballasts allow to run them at 80% and 60% and I found out this the best way to deal with the heat. Just back them off a bit.



youre running the nanolux right? i love the cloud control system, go to the computer dimm all the lights with a click or use the temp settings and have the lights do it auto as well


----------



## Keef

U guys keep talking I'm taking notes !-- I got a garage too !-- Any mistake U guys keep me from making the quicker I'm up and running !-- Heat is gonna be a problem for me too !-- 

I'm at it again !-- Pic is sprouts with about a half inch tail out the seed !-- They bubbling around in a dilute weed killer solution !-- 
Rolling those genetic bones and looking for a tetraploid B.B. ! 

View attachment 20161125_120038.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> U guys keep talking I'm taking notes !-- I got a garage too !-- Any mistake U guys keep me from making the quicker I'm up and running !-- Heat is gonna be a problem for me too !--
> 
> I'm at it again !-- Pic is sprouts with about a half inch tail out the seed !-- They bubbling around in a dilute weed killer solution !--
> Rolling those genetic bones and looking for a tetraploid B.B. !



heat from the light always sucks butt as its a dry useless heat, i need the humidity for vpd


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> U guys keep talking I'm taking notes !-- I got a garage too !-- Any mistake U guys keep me from making the quicker I'm up and running !-- Heat is gonna be a problem for me too !--
> 
> I'm at it again !-- Pic is sprouts with about a half inch tail out the seed !-- They bubbling around in a dilute weed killer solution !--
> Rolling those genetic bones and looking for a tetraploid B.B. !


gonna pop a mutated double seed for ya KEEF, see what comes of her


----------



## lyfespan

uhoh the Tude just emailed me cali conn GSC back in stock after 2 years


----------



## Keef

Do that Lyfespan !-- U never know ?--- It may be a long shot but I gotta take it trying to make myself a tetraploid  !-- I got time !-- 
 Was that Attitude seed ? -- I think that's  where I been waiting for that Oregon Lemon to come back in stock !--


----------



## Keef

The empty lot next door is for sale !-- It sure would look good with a 3 car garage (looking) grow !-- Put in some high ceilings and build it the way I want !-- We kinda broke for awhile though !-- I could refinance the house and take out enough to buy the lot then I'd be broke again !-- It's  a shame but it is not my time yet !
Probably should concentrate on keeping my happy a** outta jail !


----------



## Keef

They not ever gonna let me have a little wine and weed shop by the beach are they ?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Bud, I use the same T5 setup as everybody else does...because it works. My seedlings and clones are in a 2 x 8 closet with 2 4ft 8 light panels. I also have a 4 x 8 tent with 2 1K MH for more veg. The garage is 24 x 16 and I run 4 ac/de HPS and 2 regular air cooled 1K HPS. NCH runs the same T5 setup for his clones.



Thank you umbra  yours and Kravens advice is worth more then gold to me  you guys are great people to learn from  along with quite a few other people


----------



## Keef

Umbra U are right about NCH'S set up !----I'm keeping and eye on him now !--- I'm sure he knew I would go look if it was stuck in my face like that !-- I'm brain damaged not stupid !-- WOW !-- I'm impressed !-- I saw that space alien thing hanging from the ceiling just like U got !-- I want a tour !


----------



## umbra

lyfespan said:


> youre running the nanolux right? i love the cloud control system, go to the computer dimm all the lights with a click or use the temp settings and have the lights do it auto as well



I am using the nanolux for the regular HPS, but for the de I'm using phantom de ballasts. I'm using the air cooled hood as well with the de. I don't worry to much about the vdp, I use a biowave and it stimulates the stoma opening without worrying about humidity and all the problems like powder mildew.


----------



## Keef

Dam !-- I just wish I knew what all that meant !-- Is that like some kind of West Coast dialect ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

That sounds like porn,,,Stimulating the Stoma opening ,,,,:rofl:


----------



## umbra

I should have explained what vpd is. And no its not the Vancouver Police Department, lol.   
Vapor Pressure Deficit - The Hidden Force on your Plants
Once you understand what vapor pressure deficit is, all those environmental factors you're trying to juggle in your mind suddenly click into place and you start to think and feel like a plant. Take a few minutes to understand why VPD management is key to creating the perfect indoor growing environment! Your plants will thank you for it!
Humidity is HUGE when it comes to growing plants. An important milestone in becoming a competent and responsive grower is developing an understanding of what humidity is, how plants respond to it, and how you can manage and manipulate it

Firstly, let's make sure we're all on the same page. When we speak of the "humidity" of or in the air we are basically referring to the amount of water in the air. "In the air?" What do we mean? Well, water can only truly stay in the air when it is in gas form - aka "water vapor". We're not talking about tiny droplets of water in the air here (e.g. fog or mist.)

Unsurprisingly, temperature plays a crucial role when it comes to humidity. The warmer the air, the more water vapor it can potentially hold. As the amount of water air can hold constantly changes with temperature it can be difficult to get a handle on what we need to measure. Fortunately an answer comes in the form of the concept of "Relative Humidity" (RH) - this is a measurement in terms of percentage, of the water vapor in the air compared to the total water vapor potential that the air could hold at a given temperature.

So, when we say there's a relative humidity of 50% - we mean "At this specific temperature, the air is carrying half the potential water vapor possible."

The Effect of Relative Humidity on Your Plants

RH can be easily measured using digital or analogue meters called "hygrometers." They are available for around $15 at your local indoor gardening store. But what do the readings mean for your plants?

Turns out-they mean a great deal! While many novice growers focus solely on keeping temperature in range, many take their eye off the ball as far as RH is concerned-perhaps because they don't fully understand what it is or how to manipulate it to their advantage.

Have you ever been to Florida in July? You'll know that it's not just the heat that's oppressive, it's the humidity! You feel constantly wet with sweat - the whole place feels like a sauna you can't escape from! (Sorry Floridians!)

RH has an ever more direct effect on plants. Plants need to "sweat" too - or rather, they need to transpire (release water vapor through their stomata) in order to grow.

The amount of water plants lose through transpiration is regulated, to a point, by opening and closing their stomata. However, as a general rule, the drier the air, the more plants will transpire.&#8232;

Under Pressure

All gasses in the air exert a certain "pressure." The more water vapor in the air the greater the vapor pressure. What does this mean? Well, in high RH conditions (think of Florida again) there is a greater vapor pressure being exerted on plants than in low RH conditions. From a plant's perspective, high vapor pressure can be thought of as an unseen force in the air pushing on the plants from all directions. This pressure is exerted onto the leaves by the high concentration of water vapor in the air making it harder for the plant to 'push back' by losing water into the air by transpiration. This is why with high RH plants transpire less. Conversely, in environments with low RH, only a small amount of pressure is exerted on the plants' leaves, making it easy for them to lose water into the air.

What is Vapor Pressure Deficit (VPD)?

Okay, so now that you have RH firmly implanted into your conceptual map, we move on to Vapor Pressure Deficit or VPD. As implied by the word "deficit" we're talking about the difference between two things. In this case, it's the difference between the theoretical pressure exerted by water vapor held in saturated air (100% RH at a given temperature) and the pressure exerted by the water vapor that is actually held in the air being measured at the same given temperature.&#8232;



The VPD is currently regarded of how plants really 'feel' and react to the humidity in the growing environment. From a plant's perspective the VPD is the difference between the vapor pressure inside the leaf compared to the vapor pressure of the air. If we look at it with an RH hat on; the water in the leaf and the water and air mixture leaving the stomata is (more often than not) completely saturated -100% RH. If the air outside the leaf is less than 100% RH there is potential for water vapor to enter the air because gasses and liquids like to move from areas of high concentration (in this example the leaf) into areas of lower concentration (the air). So, in terms of growing plants, the VPD can be thought of as the shortage of vapor pressure in the air compared to within the leaf itself.

Another way of thinking about VPD is the atmospheric demand for water or the 'drying power' of the air. VPD is usually measured in pressure units, most commonly millibars or kilopascals, and is essentially a combination of temperature and relative humidity in a single value. VPD values run in the opposite way to RH vales, so when RH is high VPD is low. The higher the VPD value, the greater the potential the air has for sucking moisture out of the plant.&#8232;As mentioned above, VPD provides a more accurate picture of how plants feel their environment in relation to temperature and humidity which gives us growers a better platform for environmental control. The only problem with VPD is it's difficult to determine accurately because you need to know the leaf temperature. This is quite a complex issue as leaf temperature can vary from leaf to leaf depending on many factors such as if a leaf is in direct light, partial shade or full shade. The most practical approach that most environmental control companies use to assess VPD is to take measurements of air temperature within the crop canopy. For humidity control purposes it's not necessary to measure the actual leaf VPD to within strict guidelines, what we want is to gain insight into is how the current temperature and humidity surrounding the crop is affecting the plants. A well positioned sensor measuring the air temperature and humidity close to, or just below, the crop canopy is adequate for providing a good indication of actual leaf conditions.

Managing Humidity

Managing the humidity in your indoor garden is essential to keep plants happy and transpiring at a healthy rate. Transpiration is very important for healthy plant growth because the evaporation of water vapor from the leaf into the air actively cools the leaf tissue. The temperature of a healthy transpiring leaf can be up to 2-6°C lower than a non-transpiring leaf, this may seem like a big temperature difference but to put it into perspective around 90% of a healthy plant's water uptake is transpired while only around 10% is used for growth. This shows just how important it is to try and control your plants environment to encourage healthy transpiration and therefore healthy growth.&#8232;So what should you aim to keep your humidity at? Many growers say a RH of 70% is good for vegetative growth and 50% is good for generative (fruiting /flowering) growth. This advice can be followed with some degree of success but it's not the whole story as it fails to take into account the air temperature.


Photo credit: Aquaculture Hydroponics, UK.

By looking at this example we can see that at 70% RH the temperate should be between 72-79°F (22-26°C) to maintain healthy VPDs. If your growing environment runs on the warm side during summer, like many indoor growers, a RH of 75% should be maintained for temperatures between 79-84°F (26-29°C.)

The problem with running a high relative humidity when growing indoors it that fungal diseases can become an issue and carbon filters become less effective. It is commonly stated that above 60% RH the absorption efficiency drops and above 85% most carbon filters will stop working altogether. For this reason it is good practice to run your RH between 60-70% with the upper temperature limit depending on your crop's ideal VPD range, in the example it would be 64-79°F (18-26°C.)

The table also shows that if your temperature is above 72°F (22°C), 50% RH becomes critically low and should generally be avoided to minimize plant stress.&#8232;Please understand that by presenting this information we do not want you to go to your indoor gardens and run your growing environment to within strict VPD values. What's important to take from this is that VPD can help you provide a better indication of how much moisture the air wants to pull from your plants than RH can.&#8232;If you want to work out for yourself the VPD of your plants leaves you can follow the steps below:

Measure the leaf temperature and look up the vapor pressure at 100% RH on the table below.

Measure the air temperature and relative humidity and look up the nearest vapor pressure figure on the above table.

Subtract the air vapor pressure from the leaf vapor pressure:

Example:&#8232;Leaf Temperature = 24°C (100% RH)     Leaf VP: 29.8&#8232;Air Temperature = 25°C @ 60% RH     Air VP:     19.0&#8232;VPD=     10.8

Humidity's Effect on Plants

Plants cope with changing humidity by adjusting the stomata on the leaves. Stomata open wider as VPD decreases (high RH) and they begin to close as VPD increases (low RH). Stomata begin to close in response to low RH to prevent excessive water loss and eventually wilting but this closure also affects the rate of photosynthesis because CO2 is absorbed through the stomata openings. Consistently low RH will often cause very slow growth or even stunting. Humidity therefore indirectly affects the rate of photosynthesis so at higher humidity levels the stomata are open allowing co2 to be absorbed.



When humidity gets too low plants will really struggle to grow. In response to high VPD plants will try to stop the excessive water loss from their leaves by trying to avoid light hitting the surface of the leaf. They do this by rolling the leaf inwards from the margins to form tube like structures in an attempt to expose less of the leaf surface to the light, as shown in the photo.

For most plants, growth tends to be improved at high RH but excessive humidity can also encourage some unfavorable growth attributes. Low VPD causes low transpiration which limits the transport of minerals, particularly calcium as it moves in the transpiration stream of the plant - the xylem.  If VPD is very low (95-100% RH) and the plants are unable to transpire any water into the air, pressure within the plant starts to build up. When this is coupled with a wet root zone, which creates high root pressure, it combines to create excessive pressure within the plant which can lead to water being forced out of leaves at their edges in a process called guttation. Some plants have modified stomata at their leaf edges called hydathodes which are specially adapted to allow guttation to occur. Guttation can be spotted when the edges of leaves have small water droplets on, most evident in early morning or just after the lights have come on. If you see leaves that appear burnt at the edges or have white crystalline circular deposits at the edges it could be evidence that guttation has occurred.



Most growers are well aware that with high humidity comes and increased risk of fungal diseases. Water droplets can form on leaves when water vapor condenses out of the air as temperature drops, providing the perfect breeding ground for diseases like botrytis and powdery mildew. If humidity remains high it further promotes the growth of fungal diseases. The water droplet exuded through guttation also creates the perfect environment for fungal spores to germinate inviting disease to take hold.


----------



## Keef

That's what I was thinking Hopper !-- I didn't understand it but it sounded nasty !


----------



## umbra

Besides the Tahoe OG, we grew out a few other strain to see how they would do with the new lights. I shoved them in the corners of the garage and out of the direct path of the lights and they freakin rocked it. Smoking some GDP and I am...high.


----------



## Keef

Umbra can you high a** tell me if I need less or more humidity ? 

View attachment 20161125_154526.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got 4 GDP-x- BPU -- One GDP-X-B.R. -- 4 The White -x- B.R. !--and some other stuff -- Looking forward to enjoying it !-- 
D.D. stayed home tonight! -- When U can't do it -U can't do it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt Umbra,,,you just gave me a headache. .Now i gotta smoke a bowl and pop a top. :bolt:


----------



## Keef

Ain't that right Hopper ? -- Got my eye twitching and smoke coming out my ears !-- Notice I didn't try to understand ? -- I say will this work ? -- Actually my humidity is usually lower -- I have a five gallon bucket full of nute water exposed !-- I CAN manipulate my humidity I just need to know where it needs to be !
Give me a headache too !


----------



## umbra

Since I don't do that vpd thing, I have not idea where you need to be with relative humidity. But you are probably close because your plants aren't dead. Smoking some chiesel now, I came on here for something...
Hopper I had sushi and a beer for lunch. Doing too many things at once. It'll come to me.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Since I don't do that vpd thing, I have not idea where you need to be with relative humidity.



Umbras killing me. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I hate when that happens Umbra !-- I been thinking it was too dry back there !-- There's not much change in temp or humidity !-- I decided to leave the top off a bucket of RO water !-- We smoking something ? -- Mostly me smoking !-- Got to be either B.B. -- Nurse Larry or Bubblicious or some hash cause that's  all I got and I am not complaining !--- Life is good !-- Those caps have me  jacked up for sure !


----------



## umbra

Now I remember, it's the freakin dogs. They have some kind of substance abuse thing going on. They dug a 6" hole about 4" down and sit and lick the dirt. They sit and wait until the last one finished and the next dog jumps in and licks the dirt. They are getting high on this. I can't keep them away from this. I have filled it 4 or 5 times now. They dig in the same hole, the same depth. They stick their nose in the hole and lick the dirt. Never seen dogs act like this.


----------



## Keef

I got a big a** pot of soup and a pan of cornbread !-- Ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Now I remember, it's the freakin dogs. They have some kind of substance abuse thing going on. They dug a 6" hole about 4" down and sit and lick the dirt. They sit and wait until the last one finished and the next dog jumps in and licks the dirt. They are getting high on this. I can't keep them away from this. I have filled it 4 or 5 times now. They dig in the same hole, the same depth. They stick their nose in the hole and lick the dirt. Never seen dogs act like this.



How weird. Wounder what the hell they smell.


----------



## WeedHopper

Been giving my Dog oil two times a day. He hasn't had anymore seizures ,,,but damn he sleeps alot. Lol


----------



## Grower13

fried cornbread........ nice and thin so it's crunchy on the edges........ sweet tea....... piece of sweet onion....... cubed venison steak.... country fried in brown gravy....... I'm in hog heaven.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra...lol, have you tried a taste?  What the heck is it?

love me some corn bread Keef.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> How weird. Wounder what the hell they smell.




wonder what's buried in Umbra's back yard........ might be like licking one of those toads........ could be a gold mine.


----------



## Keef

What up G13 ? -- I don't know what's  up with them dogs !-- My puppies don't like to get dirty so they don't dig holes !-- Might be good cause they get out the fence they'd be a Scooby-snack for a coyote !-- 
There always a conflict around our house! -- I grew up on the kinda stuff U talking about !-- We had beans and cornbread !-- Over in the swamp where D.D. come from on Monday it was wash day so they put on a pot of beans for supper but they have beans and rice !-- So the question around here is rice or cornbread !
I can feed myself -- I make a mean gravy !-- But D.D. got this swamp cooking thang down so I mostly stay out the way !-- I just need a cornbread fix sometimes !-- My mother baked cornbread and my aunt fried so I'm good either way !


----------



## Keef

71 degrees and one of my neighbors got his fireplace working !-- Really ? -- Why U even need a fireplace down here ? --  I think last year it hit 39 once --at night--  for one day-- on the mainland --  then went back to the 70s !-- I don't understand !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Umbra! I have no comment. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480104744703.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Weedhopper my aunts pug was the same way maybe give him just a  tiny  bit less in each dose


----------



## Keef

Sasquash Rosin Press -- $2,229 -- Ouch !


----------



## WeedHopper

I loves Cornbread and buttermilk.


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> Weedhopper my aunts pug was the same way maybe give him just a  tiny  bit less in each dose



Yeah im still adjusting, ,,but one thing i have learned is for it to work well it needs to be as strong as they can handle,,,,and still walk,,,, to work on a tumor. It is their Chemotherapy .
My Buster is a 12yr old Miniature Schnauzer. He has never had seizures before. He had 2 in a 7 day period. That spells Brain Tumor. He has no glucose problems. They both came while he was in a deep sleep, late at night. 
Now he sleeps sound but alert like he use to do.


----------



## Keef

Hopper my favorite bedtime snack is Ritz crackers and buttermilk !-- Might have some in a little while !-- 
Got D.D. tucked in for the night !-- She been on antibiotics for a week --she breathing a little better but I think she got a sinus infection now !-- She pretty sick !-- Got a doctors appointment Wednesday! -- This is what happens to U when U take care of sick children !-- They need to change the law so she don't have to do this anymore !
Don't let me forget those sprouts tomorrow! -- I need to start rinsing them at noon central !-- 
That B.B. might be ready to come down too !-- 
I need to look at some cheaper presses or I'm back after that CO2 extractor !-- I ran punches and  brakes back when I worked steel !-- I ain't sitting in front of a press all day if there's  another way !


----------



## Budlight

That really sucks weedhopper I didn't realize it was that bad hopefully he kicks it


----------



## yarddog

I love the way buttermilk smells, I just don't like the taste. I try it a few times a year because I want to like it.


----------



## Budlight

with all the upgrades I'm looking into new timers curious what everyone's is using


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dang decongestants are a necessary evil!  If I don't take it every 4 hours that unbearable face pain comes back. Problem is, they keep me from sleeping! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480148674004.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks Early wake and bake.
Went to the only hydro store within a 100 mile of me. Wanted to support them. You think they would open up on time. Won't be making that drive again.
A large yellow lid tote did follow me home yesterday. 
Hope all has a great day.


----------



## lyfespan

yarddog said:


> I love the way buttermilk smells, I just don't like the taste. I try it a few times a year because I want to like it.


try it with salt and pepper in it taste totally changes with a lil salt


----------



## lyfespan

too all of yous that keep getting sick and feeling run down. Controlled Labs Orange Triad is the best and most effective multi vitamin out, taking a full dose is for super athletic but you can easily adjust. look it up order it from Nutraplanet when on sale and start living better


heck its on sale now lol https://nutraplanet.com/products/controlled-labs-orange-triad/


----------



## St_Nick

Morning fellers and gals.   I'm broke down in North Carolina.   Danged ole jeep.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope yas gets it fixed quickly Nick.
Ummm,,cornbread,buttermilk with black pepper. 
Okay,,not this morning though,,,right now its time for my coffee. 
Morning Lyfespan and Woodhippy. DD up early or went to bed late,,,lol.
Wake up Keef.


----------



## St_Nick

yarddog said:


> I love the way buttermilk smells, I just don't like the taste. I try it a few times a year because I want to like it.



Try eggnog..  I can't do buttermilk .


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Got to have a little salt in the buttermilk !-- What we smoking this morning ? -- How about what's  in the pipe for starters !--


----------



## yarddog

I used to like eggnog till I drank way too much of it one year.   I will try the salt and pepper next time I have buttermilk. 
Hopper, I feel for you with your dog.  I think I will have to say goodbye to my chow this winter.   His eyes tell me he is tired, he had a tumor growth on his stomach show up a month ago, it has gotten much bigger and he is loosing weight now.    Best  can figure he is about 10 years old.


----------



## Keef

I thought Dog was the break down king !-- Did U ever find that gremlin in that civic dog or U still on the bike? 
What up with that jeep Nick ? -- I thought U just put on new tires !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Dog those damn Tumors can be horrible.  My dog has a few small ones ,,but they aint got no bigger. Im thinking they may be fatty deposits.
We are not sure its a Brain Tumor,,but everything ive researched points in that direction. Most dogs that have seizures have Epilepsy, and it starts at a young age. When older dogs start having Seizures its normally due to gettig into poison/pesticides or something OR a Brain Tumor. We have no poisons that he could get into,,plus he had 2 Seizures over a week apart and both happened at night during his deep sleep. So far so good with the oil. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C......:48:....


----------



## Keef

Waiting on my caps to kick in !-- Ugh !-- I need more coffee !-- Packed a pipe of B.B. -- Looks like we gonna be in the high 60s low 70's and overcast with some showers !-- I saw Castro died last night! -- Won't be long before people be combing them mountains in Cuba looking for some unknown Landrace varieties !--


----------



## Keef

Wood Hippy -- Ole yellow top boxes make good grow boxes !-- I like what Bud did to his !-- Bud U plan on draining the boxes into a res. then drip it back to them ?-- U could leave the nute water in the bottom of the box and use a little pump to move it up to your drippers and let it just run back down into the box !-- With the nute water in the box under the plants the roots reach it rapidly and it's  kinda like DWC but with fresh air being pumped into the box by a bubbler the exposed roots get plenty O2 !-- No runoff or watering saves on water and nutes !- Was that Wood Hippy ask about timers ? -- I use cheap $8 timers with 15 minutes intervals !-- Use one for my pumps and one for lights !


----------



## mrcane

Taking the neighbors BB X BPU today..man she smells fruity.....


----------



## Keef

Cane --Blueberry muffins or fresh blueberries ? -- She can do both -not the same plant but B.B. ) !-- Love that smell !-- Doesn't smell like weed growing either I bet !-- I'll be running a bunch !-- Eventually I want 1 box one variety !--- My next new variety to harvest will be Master Kush she be looking good !


----------



## mrcane

You are rocking it lately..
Yes she smells berry good...
This GDP X BR be tasting fine...:48:


----------



## Keef

Wonder how GDP and BPU would work together ?
I got me a GDP- X- B.R. too just don't know what sex yet ! 

View attachment 20161126_085645.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

It was Budlight asking about timers. 
The box is going to be a 4 hole DWC, Got a 60 inch flexable air stone a 5 inch net pots on the way.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Wood Hippy -- Ole yellow top boxes make good grow boxes !-- I like what Bud did to his !-- Bud U plan on draining the boxes into a res. then drip it back to them ?-- U could leave the nute water in the bottom of the box and use a little pump to move it up to your drippers and let it just run back down into the box !-- With the nute water in the box under the plants the roots reach it rapidly and it's  kinda like DWC but with fresh air being pumped into the box by a bubbler the exposed roots get plenty O2 !-- No runoff or watering saves on water and nutes !- Was that Wood Hippy ask about timers ? -- I use cheap $8 timers with 15 minutes intervals !-- Use one for my pumps and one for lights !


 No Keith it was me asking about timers I need something strong enough to hold 4 1000s


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hope you guys are all off to a good start cold as **** over here  Time to Puffer fat one and get the day on the go  going to pick up the new 54 watt T5s today by  Sun blaster  thanks for your advice everyone how to make my decision easier yesterday


----------



## Keef

It'll work like a charm Hippy !-- I get high ya'll all look alike ! -- U got the yellow top boxes with the 4 inch checkerboard pattern on the lid ? -- If so those are 4 inch squares-- your 5 inch pots overlap the edges of the square but that's  not a big deal with DWC !-- I wasn't planning on letting the plants get too big so I use the 2 inch baskets and foam collars !-- There was no need for me to drill each square with that 2 inch doorknob hole saw but I get high sheet happens !-- Those 35 gallon boxes got 5 rows of 8 squares !-- My production boxes I might go with 5 -- 3 inch baskets !-- One in each corner and one in the middle !-- I'm gonna use these boxes I got for veg anyway -- Work just fine !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I gave up on the civic.  I cant find the problem, I will be installing a different engine. Going to build a strong engine, make a new engine harness, install a new pcm and I should eliminate the problem.     I bought mrs dog a newer civic a few days ago so I got my truck to drive now that she has a car.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> Keef, I gave up on the civic.  I cant find the problem, I will be installing a different engine. Going to build a strong engine, make a new engine harness, install a new pcm and I should eliminate the problem.     I bought mrs dog a newer civic a few days ago so I got my truck to drive now that she has a car.



Dog  The B 16's are nice  Engine to drop in them a little bit hard on fuel but funny as hell The zc is really good motor two which is still dual overhead cam but not as hard on fuel because it doesn't run VTEC  if you do that swap I would strongly consider running the MSD like I was saying earlier


----------



## Keef

Go Dog !-- Sucks to drive a car all week then work on it all weekend some U can get back to work Monday! -- Ain't no fun !-- I hope U get it worked out U bout due for a break ! -- May be a front is pushing thru with this overcast we got !-- I'm having some pressure in my face but poor D.D. really having problem !-- I know a thing or 2 about face pain !-- I'm falling !-- No problem !-- I'll just break my fall with my face !-- Didn't work out so well !-- I gotta get her well cause like it or not --she pays the bills !-- For now !-- It's  hard because I have access to a distribution system that I can roll over to work for me !-- I'm just too old to be in the fast lane during prohibition! -- Why can't they just give me a ticket if they catch me ? -- I doubt I would get many tickets -- Except that first intentional one to frame and hang on the wall! -- Just give me some wiggle room !-- I could get high dollar for 1st class hash oil carts around here !-- Few even know they exist! -- When I gave my old brickweed dealer a chunk of hash he almost cried !-- He said he hasn't even seen any hash in 30 years !-- Keef gonna be like a fox in a hen house when a market opens !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps. :vap-Bong_smoker:



 Good morning Rose I hope you're having an excellent weekend


----------



## Rosebud

A lazy one budlight.. How bout you?  I am just sitting here thinking about what i need to plant... Keef, how are the Nurse Larry's doing clone wise?  I think I need to start some indicas.. 

Umbra and anyone else, what do you think about speedy pot being made into oil?


----------



## Keef

What up Rose ? -- U get the dishes done yet and the house put back together ? -- 
We got a hydro store in town and they got commercial saying come let Mary Jane teach U to grow your veggies and stuff !--- Oh Hell No !-- U couldn't beat me and make me go in that store !-- The Po-Po got to be watching that place !-- It would be unpleasant if the Po-Po followed me home from the hydrostore !-- Be even worse if a cartel member followed me home !-- I don't know nothing bout weed ask anyone !-( 'cept U guys )


----------



## Budlight

keef  you just need to bury a train car in your backyard that's what the guys are doing out here or C can put a doghouse overtop the trapdoor you're good to go  just make sure you got yourself a nice big chow chow or pitbull guarding the doghouse so nobody finds your door


Keef if I wasn't running so many of those bins I would totally keep them self contained like that makes them really portable if you need to switch rooms or anything really easy all you do is unplug the pump unhook the airline and away you go


----------



## Keef

Correcting a potash deficiency and trying to figure out what caused it !-- This is my Nurse Larry -- Master Kush box !-- They gonna be just fine !-- I've only got one of the Larry OG pheno but I got it !-- Lots of the Medicine Woman pheno -- Closest I can come to describing her smell is -- Earthy with floral undertones !-- Really is quite pleasant !-- I only got about a quarter jar for now but I'll be running plenty ! -- 

View attachment 20161126_100904.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud they use buried shipping containers down her for smugglers drops !-- I don't know for sure but I think 3-5 years and they start to collapse !-- I live about half mile from the beach and 4 ft. Above sea level so can't do it here !-- Texas got this Texas Veterans Land Program and if I buy 10 acres or more there will be no down payment and almost no interest !-- So when the time comes Uncle Sam might buy me a pot farm !
So I just bid my time and learn to practice the craft of growing !
Those boxes work but at one time I wanted to use an 8 inch PVC pipe at an angle into a res and do that drip to each plant and let it run back down to the res. !-- 3-4 inch baskets ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef  don't forget to rinse your seeds just reminding you


----------



## Keef

I figured I could put in some RV hook ups so the Stoner Snowbirds would have a place to winter amongst thier own kind !-- There would be some epic parties !-- I just know it !-- I got a secret weapon !-- Fruit Brandy tasting !-- After about 8 wine  samples and and a toke or 2 of something fine ? -- U be alright !-


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bud !-- I had forgotten ! --They got an hour and a half !-- I be looking for a seed with and extra fat tail with a bulge on it !


----------



## Budlight

I hope you got one man or two would be even better


----------



## Keef

I did this half dozen times  before I switched from seed to treating cuts !-- I learned a lot since then !-- It will happen eventually !-- Don't mean it's  what I want but I'll find something soon !-- I might start the rinse an hour early !--


----------



## Budlight

Maybe only do half  if you're going to start early


----------



## Budlight

Or split them up into quarters and start with a quarter every 15 minutes


----------



## umbra

Good morning gang. First things first, Bud this is what I use for a light controller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Contr...t-Controller-w-Timer-hydroponic-volt-/2513520
Rose, yes I think oil from the speedy pot will be speedy as well.
Cane, you got any pix of the blackrose trimmed up? I am so glad the bb x bpu is doing well.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- Hell yes the B.B. works well !-- That be one reason I be diving off into your work !-- The White -x- The Black Rose is up and I got 3 outta 4 --Got  GDP-x- BPU -- Got a single Delta Wave outta 4 !-- What does P.B. mean ? -- Plush Berry? 
Bud I'm looking for the right container but I got a quart of Surflan AS --Lots more than I'll ever need !-- ( give U a hint -- I make a stock solution of one mil. Surflan to 100 mils of distilled water - Then I work with how much stock solution to how much water !--  We done got stuff across the border once !-- I'm game if U are !
I get U where I'm at but I don't have one yet either !-- Look up "Inducing Polyploidy with Surflan AS and I'll tell U about the lies I've worked  thru ! -- Maybe Billy will help !-- Can U get Colchicine up there I can't get it here ?-- Breed U a sack of seed and jump in !


----------



## Grower13

I had a bad experience taking to much speedy oil........ not been that long ago...... was pacing the floor at 4:00am...... worried about a heart attack....... I knew it was strong so I only took a 3 or so ml.......... yall go careful on oils til you know how they work on you........ easy to make with the magical butter machine.

View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


View attachment IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## Keef

When I get discouraged about this genetic doubling I remind myself that as hard as it is someone went in and brought U.B.C. Chemo back out !-- What else is there we haven't found yet ?-- That's  my perfect dream !-- A monopoly on a plant like that !--


----------



## Keef

Morning G13 !--


----------



## Keef

We rinsing Bud !--


----------



## Kraven

Yea I did that to myself with some brownies I made, way too strong and had me really... really.... ready to be done. Have not had an edible now for about three weeks....shook this out this morning.....put some on top of my bowl and it nearly foundered me. Will go very lightly making edibles today.


----------



## Rosebud

That looks good Kraven, how is the crud going?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,i decabed some sativa and it kicked my ***. Thought my heart was going to come out of my chest. Lol


----------



## Budlight

Thank you Umbra for the response but it said your link no longer exists

 Kraven  looks like it's  some powerful stuff you got there 

 Hi ho hi ho off to the grow store I go to pick up my new T5s


----------



## Kraven

It seems to be breaking up a bit, I think I'm on the mend. Today is a good day for left overs and a nap while watching the game.


----------



## Keef

Kraven don't play ! -- 
Hey U saw me complaining about that Sasquash Rosin Press !-- When I do that it usually means that ain't the one but I did find what I was looking for !-- Bout $250 !-- Like the one Umbra got !-- I figure I could run it thru a Kanga Can or something then squash it !-- A tiny amount of that liquid coconut oil or that EJ Mix to thin it up just right for Cartridges !-- Bout got this Liquid Weed project wrapped up except for the doing it !
About all that worthless  trim ya'll got laying around ? -- When the law changes we gonna talk !


----------



## Keef

Kraven that BlackBerry Snow Lotus be fighting me !-- I almost killed it sexing it so small -- It's  a girl but I'm still nursing it !-- Plus I planted one of 2  Barney's  Nightshade feminized seed I got from Giggy  ! I figured if it grew I could save the extra seed for my buddy Kraven or did U get some ? --- It has been a struggle but I think I got it !-- Give me a couple more weeks just to be sure !-- They were in a box that had a potash deficiency but they coming back !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Umbra !-- Hell yes the B.B. works well !-- That be one reason I be diving off into your work !-- The White -x- The Black Rose is up and I got 3 outta 4 --Got  GDP-x- BPU -- Got a single Delta Wave outta 4 !-- What does P.B. mean ? -- Plush Berry?
> Bud I'm looking for the right container but I got a quart of Surflan AS --Lots more than I'll ever need !-- ( give U a hint -- I make a stock solution of one mil. Surflan to 100 mils of distilled water - Then I work with how much stock solution to how much water !--  We done got stuff across the border once !-- I'm game if U are !
> I get U where I'm at but I don't have one yet either !-- Look up "Inducing Polyploidy with Surflan AS and I'll tell U about the lies I've worked  thru ! -- Maybe Billy will help !-- Can U get Colchicine up there I can't get it here ?-- Breed U a sack of seed and jump in !




Keef Billy has  good recipe for Surflan in his book when I am done putting money into these rooms I am going to order some


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud when U get a chance can U send me that recipe so I can compare it to what I'm doing and to see if it is the same recipe I started with !-- I'm rinsing the hell out theses seed sprout !-- Some may have been to early in sprout !-- Soon as I get them sorted out I think I 'll start some more and let them get germed good !-- I got plenty B.B. seed !
Don't know how I ended up with blueberry but I did --now I'm after other berries !-- Got 4 -P.B -x-Strawberry Desiel!


----------



## Keef

I got a gallon of that fermented lemonade in the freezer to see what I it did or if it is ready !-- Might be nasty !-- Maybe not !-- I need to go get some blackberries and start some more !-- Brewing is like growing it takes time and planning !-- She like Blue Berry and Black Berry !-- It disappears pretty fast !-- I've given some away and so has she !-- Got about a gallon each  of Peach --Pear -- Apple Pie and Watermelon !-- I need to check that Watermelon-- It's  still a little sweet so I didn't kill the yeast yet !-- I gotta strain my Blueberry too -- I forgot !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Thank you Umbra for the response but it said your link no longer exists
> 
> Kraven  looks like it's  some powerful stuff you got there
> 
> Hi ho hi ho off to the grow store I go to pick up my new T5s


It worked for me just now. Its a titan controller/ 240v with 8 outlets hooked to the timer.


----------



## umbra

Keef yes the pb is for plushberry from Cannaventure seeds.


----------



## umbra

Back to trimming. Trimmers been here for a few hours. Son went to work. Just finished getting lunch for everyone. It is raining and nasty out. The girl at Subway told me I had a pot leaf stuck to my foot. I guess I reeked pretty good after trimming for 5 hours in a sealed room.


----------



## Keef

In Umbra's  world the clerk tells him he got a pot leaf stuck to his shoe !-- In my world U got a pot leaf stuck to your foot them guys with Reflector sunglasses -- They slam your face into the car hood while reading U your rights !-- I would rather live in Umbra's world !
It's  all good though !-- 
My newest new babies !
I wish I could post a pic of D.D. and 4 dogs trimming but it started like this ! 

View attachment 20161126_152256.jpg


View attachment 20161126_142243.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cleaned up nice !-- It's  not like I got a garage full but a couple little 2 foot plants like this  every couple weeks seems to keep us in smoke and caps --with some extra !-- ( and D.D. smoke alot )!-- 5 boxes every 2 weeks be coming soon instead of a couple plants !-- Then I get good ! 

View attachment 20161126_164030.jpg


----------



## Keef

What can I say ? -- Life is good ! 

View attachment 20161126_170240.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Umbra that  is a really sweet timer thank you I'm definitely going to look into it 


Keef  I will for sure  as soon as I get the chance 

 Hope everyone is having a good evening. :joint4:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just wanna get high by the beach..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479934751135.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's just so complicated !-- How about I push U down and run ?-- I don't have to outrun the law ! --Just U !-
--That'll  Slow'm down some !-- I was  hitch hiking I don't even know these people !-- No Habla English !

I made her eat some soup and rest awhile !-- Somebody pack this pipe of hash !-- I'll do what I can but I got BBQ sauce to make !-- Had to make a dry rub first cause I need dry rub in my sauce !-- One day Ole Keef gonna cook ya'll a whole hog !--


----------



## Budlight

Well hopefully this holds the girls off for a little bit till I can get there room finished














 I cut three out of the five heads off yesterday so we'll see how this goes never done this kind of stuff before so hopefully I didn't mess it up


----------



## mrcane

Took the neighbors BB X BPU.today
Budlight I like it ...nice job ..
         :48: 

View attachment 20161126_124810.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Thank you cane  The neighbours  bb X bpu looks good to  :joint4:


----------



## umbra

Cane that trimmed up nice.


----------



## mrcane

The nugs are nice size and smell berry good....
Under 60 days almost 50% Amber..nice..
First one that we ran indoors...


----------



## Keef

I like it Bud !-- I couldn't find the boxes with diamonds like that !-- That'll do what U want !
Nice Cane !-- U know I think different climates and different stuff affects how long a plant takes to finish !-- 
I 'd probably know more about how long stuff takes if I would write stuff down !-- I like me some B.B. !-- 
I got a Master Kush about halfway thru bloom that is looking tasty !-- 

 Got a other description of Nurse Larry -- Earthy with a hint of floral then a mild peppery finish ?-- She complicated !--


----------



## Keef

Cane ? -Rose ? --Is that close ?-- It just seems I should be able to describe it !--


----------



## Keef

My Widow bout to step into the ring with these Usurpers and Show'm why they call her White !--- Don't matter what happens !-- I win !--- Got 2  Blueberry Lemonade things called Purple Haze I be sexing in a couple days !--


----------



## Keef

Don't know what a Hoe Berry Is but I'm sexing 2 right now !--


----------



## Keef

So we gonna put some B.B. under a Rosin Press and make some Blueberry Shatter then thin it just enough to flow in an e-cig ? -- I am !-- $250 heated Rosin Press put the weed or hash in these 25 microns bags place them between the heated plates then put the pressure to it and out comes the shatter !-- I'm down !


----------



## Budlight

You guys are mean and are  torturers with all of the bpu x bb  and nurse Larry talk hahahaha  just kidding hope everyone's having a good evening


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm just happy I don't have to call my dealer anymore !-- I'm happy as hell I got a couple jars put up !


----------



## lyfespan

View attachment IMG_0781.jpg

here you go keef


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I'm just happy I don't have to call my dealer anymore !-- I'm happy as hell I got a couple jars put up !



I can't wait till I do to and thanks again 

lyfespan I herd Keef is  not allowed to play with hair straighteners


----------



## umbra

lyfespan things are little more progressed than that. Hillbilly engineering at its finest.


----------



## Keef

Maybe but Lyfespan do stuff like me !-- Look at it and think I can make one !-- U just buy the heated plates and controller ?-- I was thinking hydrolic jack and a couple clothes irons but I didn't think they would handle the pressure !-- Lyfespan ya'll got to teach me and these other prohibition state people !-- We kinda work under duress on a shoestring budget !--


----------



## Keef

I think I get a press like Umbra and those mesh bags !-- Maybe D.D. buy me one !-- I'm good for now but I got plans !-- People around here wouldn't know what shatter was !


----------



## N.E.wguy

Hello everyone, have a question any one make vape juice with VG in the Magic Butter Machine at all or any other vay?


----------



## Keef

NE guy !-- Welcome to the O.F.C.  -- Seen your name around but first time I saw U at the O.F.C. !-- Put the V.G. away and the butter machine too !-- I beat my brains out against this but we bout there with west coast help !-- The V.G. and P.G. will never disolve enough THC !-- With any extract for a vape cartridge your biggest enemy is the water soluble compounds! -- That what we were just talking about making shatter with a Rosin Press then thinning it just enough to flow with either a tiny amount of liquid coconut oil or EJ Mix !-- EJ Mix is a special PG that suspends the oil instead of trying to disolve it !-- Water soluble compounds will plug the wick quickly !--


----------



## N.E.wguy

hmm i'm not using the little cartridges for the fact the vg is to thick so i got a regular IPV5 and a drip tank with dual coils, but the 40 grams geadw A bud to 400ml of VG just doesn't seem to have a high enough tch content tempted to pay and have it tested but if you guys think its pointless with the VG and not being able to get the THC levels high enough


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight said:


> Well hopefully this holds the girls off for a little bit till I can get there room finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut three out of the five heads off yesterday so we'll see how this goes never done this kind of stuff before so hopefully I didn't mess it up


Morning All.
Bud What size net pot you using in the bottom boxes. Looks like what I want to do. 
Need Coffee and my pipe be back in a bit.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Please stay away from coconut oil, or any type of edible butter for ecigs. It is known to cause Exogenous Lipoid Pneumonia.  
Back to the pipe.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....turning cold out, feeling like snow in our future.......:48:.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Im getting ready to head to Little Rock Arkansas to work. Hope yas all have a wonderful day.


----------



## umbra

packing and trying to prepare for Chicago weather. Week after that Boston. Cold and wet here now. I have become so comfortable here in California, I've forgotten about winter.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- In the 60s here mid 70's this afternoon !
Wood Hippy -- Thanks for the 411 about smoking coconut oil in an e-cig !-- It's  been my mission to figure this out !-- I want to make hash oil cartridges and the stuff is too thick for an e-cig !-- I need something to thin it just a little that doesn't change the taste !-- It can be done I smoked the hash oil cartridges !-- I can do the extraction !--I want to make them safe  So I guess I try the EJ Mix !-- 
Time for Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

That's  better !-- I tried some cold pressed coconut oil with an extract in an e-cig and taste like sheet !-- Anyway my thought was to maybe use some  of the highly processed coconut oil that stays liquid and doesn't get solid at 76 degrees and   with a very high smoke point to thin shatter enough to flow in an e-cig !-- My thought was that if the smoke point was much higher than the smoke point of the shatter that it would remain as coconut oil after the THC had burned off !-- An e-cig will only get so hot and it would be a tiny amount used as a thinner and those carts only hold half mil !--


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> lyfespan things are little more progressed than that. Hillbilly engineering at its finest.


the prices for these chinese vulcanizing presses is out of control, would never line another companies pockets like that, knowing i can build better or acquire the same for cheaper. this lil press kick *** i have it mounted so i can bang out ounces of flower in no time. im a grower first and formost, not an extraction company, so not trying to produce pounds in hours.



Keef said:


> Maybe but Lyfespan do stuff like me !-- Look at it and think I can make one !-- U just buy the heated plates and controller ?-- I was thinking hydrolic jack and a couple clothes irons but I didn't think they would handle the pressure !-- Lyfespan ya'll got to teach me and these other prohibition state people !-- We kinda work under duress on a shoestring budget !--


there are so many people selling platens on instagram its crazy, those and pre-puck kits for the presses


Keef said:


> NE guy !-- Welcome to the O.F.C.  -- Seen your name around but first time I saw U at the O.F.C. !-- Put the V.G. away and the butter machine too !-- I beat my brains out against this but we bout there with west coast help !-- The V.G. and P.G. will never disolve enough THC !-- With any extract for a vape cartridge your biggest enemy is the water soluble compounds! -- That what we were just talking about making shatter with a Rosin Press then thinning it just enough to flow with either a tiny amount of liquid coconut oil or EJ Mix !-- EJ Mix is a special PG that suspends the oil instead of trying to disolve it !-- Water soluble compounds will plug the wick quickly !--


anything trying to be loaded into carts needs to be winterized first


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> packing and trying to prepare for Chicago weather. Week after that Boston. Cold and wet here now. I have become so comfortable here in California, I've forgotten about winter.



thermals thermals thermals, that ******* wind cuts through clothes like knives. chicago cold, windy and moist


----------



## Keef

I was gonna wait till he got back and ask if the wind was still blowing up there !-- My daughter was born not far from Chicago !-- I was there about a year building a machine !-- I am not a fan of that kind of  cold !-- Wind blow so hard up there it get so cold !-- Driving on ice is a piece of cake !-- I can do it front ways -backwards and sideways --sometime just round and round while still doing the speed limit !-- Brakes ?-- Don't work for me every time I hit my brakes up there in the ice -- it never turned out well !


----------



## Kraven

Got near about over one cold and the nephew was kind enough to bring a much harsher one for Thanksgiving......so now I feel like I'm gonna be nasty sick by this afternoon....I knew last night when I sorta felt bad that i may have gotten this child's cold....I swear it's like chemical warfare.... dunno how these kids get these super bugs. So I live, but not comfortably....hope to kick this thing quickly, usually one and done for the winter!


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper 
Pinnacle Mountain State Park  Little Rock has some nice scenic places to get High.
Got family just south of Little Rock.


----------



## lyfespan

View attachment IMG_3243.jpg


sideways doesnt surprise me, i give up

anyways starting my morning out with some MDB, Million Dollar Baby

forum cooks X cherrypie cut forget who got reversed but shes out of this world on terps and taste that goes to the end of the joint even roaches taste so yummy. she stinks like bigtime skunk, very classic nose


----------



## Kraven

Very nice, LS....sounds like she a fosure keeper


----------



## N.E.wguy

feel like i got hit by a truck mentally, lost my 10 yr old nephew a year ago and really feeling it today. 


so is the the VG a total waste of time? and yes never add any type of oil to vape juice it will kill u 


Umbra your coming to boston what for if you don't mind my asking


----------



## lyfespan

Kraven said:


> Very nice, LS....sounds like she a fosure keeper



shes been the stable for over a year now, way keeper


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !
Just lost a long post !--
NE -- U can use VG if it is homogenized with an extract like shatter or wax !-- The hash oil carts are about 70 % THC -- I been tinkering with what I call Liquid Weed for almost 2 years off and on !--I envision  Liquid Weed as an e-cig liquid that about as strong as maybe 30 % THC !-- Toke for toke like fine weed !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Rose 
 Hope everyone is off to a good start this morning


----------



## Budlight

Wouldhippie i use 4 inch not pots  they fit perfect if you take one diamond out


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Bud I ordered 5 in. pots I will just cut a little more.
Nice looking plants by the way.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya 30% would be ideal, what do you mean by homogenized 

 i don't think my first attempt is even 20 by just using food grade VG and the MB, but then again i really have no way to say many ml is = to say a joint. I need someone that hardly smokes as a trial patient my tolerance is way to high like me

really interested in your or anyone elses opinion to the best way to produce viable VG juice, I thought the MB would have worked but throwing 40 grams a try I would like to avoid


HI ROSE !!!


----------



## Keef

I does look good Bud !-- I want to use 3 or 4 inch pots in my production boxes -- I got a problem to solve first !-- I'm set up for 2 inch baskets ( I drill a 2 inch hole in every square )-and they work O.K. but once the roots have entangled in my 2 inch baskets there's  gonna be no way to take them out the 2 inch baskets! -- I'm hoping I can just put plant 2 inch baskets and all in a larger basket !-- Might get some of those clay balls too !-- Don't know yet !-- I know U can keep a ship load of cuts in one them boxes !-- Mine got 40 squares each !-- I don't use all -- All the time !-- I'm still getting things organized and starting to produce enough rooted  clones !-- It all has to come together for this rotation to work !-- Nursery got to produce enough cuts at the right time to keep veg working -- Veg got to work right to produce the bloom ready plants at the right time !-- It has to flow !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi NEwGUY!!! So very nice to see you again.


----------



## Keef

NE I have wasted a bit of extract myself !-- I thought I could make an alcohol extraction clean enough !-- I'm giving it one more try by washing the weed with water soaks until it is clean over days !-- Then Redry and try an alcohol extraction !-- Don't have a lot of faith !
Homogenize  is what they do to milk to keep the milk fat from separating from the milk! -- It means breaking the milk fat into particles  into such small parts they can never seperate from the water soluable milk again !
A small batch homogenizer may cost $500 with the probe and stuff !-- I want a Simply"C" CO2 hash oil extractor but it cost about $3,500 so I'm looking at a $250 Rosin Press !-- I could blast with Butane but I don't want to go boom !-- 
NE go look up EJ Mix or Pro-Mix -- They both are a type of PG that might work if your e,tractor is clean enough! -- I don't think there is a way of making it without making an extract to work with first and RSO ain't it !


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud -- I rinsed those seed all night and just got them in a grow medium !-- It's outta my hands now but I did my best so we wait !


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok that was a good bit of info i see what your saying now, google for the win there.


----------



## N.E.wguy

now what do i do with 400 ml of non decarbed VG oil lol what a wast of 40 grams of bud


----------



## Keef

NE U get what U looking for-- Hook ole Keef up and tell me what worked !-- I think I'm about there but knowledge is power !-- 
Bud I transfered about 2 dozen treated sprouts to a starter medium and some had "The Mark of the Beast "
A highly desirable  Blueberry tetraploid would make Keef a happy man ! --


----------



## Keef

See that 750 mil bottle ? -- Hard Lemonade !-- U know that near beer " Hard Lemonade" they sell ? -- This ain't that !  --Need to ferment longer shoulda been a full bottle !-- Took a gallon of fermented pink lemonade to make that bottle !-- Gonna be different Dat's for sure ! 

View attachment 20161127_121934.jpg


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Thanks Bud I ordered 5 in. pots I will just cut a little more.
> Nice looking plants by the way.



 Thank you very much my friend I appreciate the kind words


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef is a Wino,,,,,,,lol.


----------



## Keef

Hopper Keef is lots of things !
Got a pop quiz for U guys !
Do U know what these things are and what they do ?
Myrcene 

Linalool

Terpinol

Limonene

Terpineol

Caryophyllene 

Pulegone

Cineole 

Pinene

Cymene


----------



## Keef

I know ya'll don't care but U should !-- That is a list of some major terepenes found in cannabis !-- Each plant has a different amount of different terepenes that give it it's flavor and effect to a degree !-- A lemon variety is gonna be rich in Limonene! -- Anyway people gonna be breeding for terepenes soon if not already !


----------



## umbra

N.E.wguy said:


> feel like i got hit by a truck mentally, lost my 10 yr old nephew a year ago and really feeling it today.
> 
> 
> so is the the VG a total waste of time? and yes never add any type of oil to vape juice it will kill u
> 
> 
> Umbra your coming to boston what for if you don't mind my asking



Meetings and technical training.


----------



## umbra

hanging out at the airport waiting for my flight. LS the photo went sideways because it is too large in the vertical direction and it wouldn't fit otherwise. If you resize your pix to 800 x 1000 it will fit without any problem. Site is super slow loading posts and pix.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Hoping everyone is having a good day...  Lot's to do today. :farm:


----------



## Budlight

Looks like the white og is coming along nicely where about two weeks and A few days into flower


----------



## Keef

Gotta love it Bud !-- work it !

Hey Ness !-- How ya been girlfriend ? -- U got that grow room together yet !-- Got to be planning ahead !

Umbra --It's not just where U at the site has been slow for a couple days !-- I thought it was my service !
Have a good trip !-- Buy me something !


----------



## DirtyDiana

All that talk about Chicago made me cold! Good afternoon OFC!  DD lives!  Lyfespan, that sideways bud looks like a beautiful Christmas tree-- no lights or ornaments needed! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479785192447.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Sure hating life today walking around like my head is on a stick can't move it At all can't do nothing and to top it off found out my high CBD strain is a hermaphrodite I was really looking forward to her when she finished  if I pick off all the Niners will this plant still finish OK


----------



## Keef

Bud U got anything else in bloom now ?-- U could finish it if  U really need it  !--- If U careful but U probably miss some !-- Just toss any seed from anything it might father !-- Dam Hermies !-- I trash them I just can't risk it !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I have two white OG's in there one deep chunk one headband raspberry Kush   And the one that her need was deep midnight x remedy


----------



## Rosebud

That is a beauty up there BL. Really nice.

Keef, i know i know lol about the terpines...it is the up and coming niche pot...I bet.  They are not just for pot..they are the smell.. lavender, lemon, pine, etc


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> hanging out at the airport waiting for my flight. LS the photo went sideways because it is too large in the vertical direction and it wouldn't fit otherwise. If you resize your pix to 800 x 1000 it will fit without any problem. Site is super slow loading posts and pix.


gotchya, next time thanx


DirtyDiana said:


> All that talk about Chicago made me cold! Good afternoon OFC!  DD lives!  Lyfespan, that sideways bud looks like a beautiful Christmas tree-- no lights or ornaments needed!


thank you she pretty special


----------



## DirtyDiana

I would prefer some tasty bud over a non-tasty bud even if it's less potent!  Can't believe I'm saying that, cause I love getting stoned!  But, I love to smoke something sweet, fruity, or flowery. Nice when it has some of all three. Loving our BB!


----------



## Keef

We talked about this before Rose !-- We always been breeding for smell and taste without knowing we was breeding for terepenes !-- Now we know and U right it's the coming niche market !-- I know they in lots of stuff !-- Some can even be bought and perhaps a smart fellow making e-cig juice could ? -- Never mind !-- I ain't telling this one !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> We talked about this before Rose !-- We always been breeding for smell and taste without knowing we was breeding for terepenes !-- Now we know and U right it's the coming niche market !-- I know they in lots of stuff !-- Some can even be bought and perhaps a smart fellow making e-cig juice could ? -- Never mind !-- I ain't telling this one !



i always get whatever im crossing tested to see what im combining and the possibilities of genetic outcome. only thing im not doing is testing males, which might not be a bad thing as well. pretty much everyone i know crossing knows about terps and what they are or do


----------



## Keef

Lifespan -- I had no doubt U and others know about terps and have for awhile !-- It's  just that I know we ain't all at the same grow level like us peeps in the dirty south don't have access to any kind of testing and stuff and go to jail if caught with even a roach !-- So we got to learn from U guys out west and each other best we can !-- So sometimes I might talk about something U think is kindergarten level and someone else may not even know about it !-- Only genetics available to me are commercially available to everyone !---Except what Umbra and some of U guys have shared !--- A special cut of anything is outta reach to most of us !--- I have a recurring nightmare about getting caught coming into Texas with a very expensive cut of some high dollar variety !-- They always make me watch them destroy it while in cuffs !-- Bad Dream !-- Sad  part is one day I may have to make that run !


----------



## Keef

I ran across some 411 that makes sense and is making me think about things differently !-- According to this 30% of the available THC is destroyed by the combustion process !-- While when being vaped the temp is lower and U must decarb first but THC is vaporized instead of combusted --So seems I might better stay on this vape thing cause what that says to me is the same amount vaped THC would get me 30% higher ? -- I like getting higher !


----------



## N.E.wguy

hmm ya i wondered alot about temps and not decarbing you can see the obvious effects it has on the coils as opposed to a max VG e juice 


Umbra what kind of tech training is it i assume grow related obv? how long u gonna be out here for ?


----------



## Keef

NE -- D.D. and I take our cannacaps regularly !--  I decarb trim and stuff at 240 for 30 minutes others use other temps ! -- I don't get around too good some days !-- Spent most of a decade as a legal junkie taking the poison they prescribed !-- I survived cold turkey morphine withdrawals because I'm married to a nurse !-- It was bad !-- Now I only take my caps and smoke some --I gained the weight back and I'm doing fine !


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.

Lyfespan that bud is beautiful. and it does look like a XMas Tree.

DD I remember those Days in MA.  Don't miss them at all.

Bud just love your pictures.

Keef, no not working on the spare room yet thinking in my mind though.


----------



## ness

Keef, I want to keep a mother plant alive for the future.  Were do you keep mother plants?


----------



## Rosebud

ness, under t 5's and you can unscrew some of the bulbs if you want her to be slower growing. That is what i did.


----------



## Keef

Ness -- I don't keep no mommas !-- I clone from clones !-- It would be nice but I could use the space better right now !-- I try to keep a clone of everything in veg !-- If I kept mothers all I would have room for right now is mommas !-- My White Widow turned 3 years old in August  and I'm rooting some clones right now to run soon !-- I couldn't do it without running all the time ! --


----------



## ness

Thank You Rose and Keef.  Wishing you a good evening. :48:


----------



## Keef

Ness U should listen to someone else about growing !-- What I'm doing is tricky and complicated and I'm not that good at it yet to be teaching anyone anything ! -- I take clones from where ever I can get them -- Root a group which takes about 2 weeks then I veg them for about a month then they off to bloom for 2 months --I'm trying to send a group to bloom every 2 weeks !--I would do things differently if I didn't grow under the threat of jail !-- We do what we can ! -- Mostly just supplying ourselves and learning right now !
This is the time for learning cause one day soon they might turn me loose !


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Looks like I got a young  Purple Haze lady in the house !-- I be watching it !-- The Hoe Berry looks like a second male in a row !-- D.D. said it is fate telling me -- Here's  your next breeding male !-- It does have great bones !-- I don't need to breed anything !-- I don't have room for what I got and I still got some of Trips pollen !


----------



## giggy

evening ofc, we be home. been playing with the plants today and flipped 5 clones, 4 bubba kush 2.0 and the last of the northern lights. still got some work to do to the moms like get clones and push moms so i have a little room.



Keef said:


> Rose -- Looks like I got a young  Purple Haze lady in the house !-- I be watching it !-- The Hoe Berry looks like a second male in a row !-- D.D. said it is fate telling me -- Here's  your next breeding male !-- It does have great bones !-- I don't need to breed anything !-- I don't have room for what I got and I still got some of Trips pollen !


collect the pollen and freeze it till ready.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Giggy. All i did today  was make a worm bin for a young lady... going to fix a steak. Too much turkey.


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Evening OFC
30 % higher, That should cut down my usage.
Time to unwind got to go back to work. 
:joint4:


----------



## Keef

What happened to my post ? -- Think I'm having trouble with my service !
Giggy I'm broke but I will get those lights out to U soon as I can !-- U know I'm slow !-- 

I saw something I been looking for with my Zombie Juice -- It is a swelling on the end of the tap root !-- I got it so it is time to use the scatter gun approach !-- I be putting lots of seed through the juice shortly ! -- 
Just got to figure out the how of germing that many seed ! -- I'm getting a spoon full of seed wet tonight !


----------



## Keef

That's what it said Hippy !-- I try not to believe everything I read but it makes sense !--


----------



## Keef

I gonna starve if D.D. don't get well soon !-- I smoked that pork roast and some sausage last night in the electric smoker so I had a big open face sandwich with pickles and onions all smothered with our  BBQ sauce !-- I'm full !-- Time to get higher !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> That's what it said Hippy !-- I try not to believe everything I read but it makes sense !--



I am 30 % higher than my last post


----------



## Keef

I think my gauge is broke !-- I don't know how high I am !--- I may not be bullet proof but I'm pretty sure I could slow a couple down !--- Hold still I keep seeing 2 of U !-- That's  better !-- I found a couple treated B.B. back there doing something strange !-- I need a microscope !-- and to be able to focus !-- I knew that was too many caps !-- Then that BBQ landed on top of them !-- Whoa !-- No I don't need another toke !-- D.D. smelled BBQ and came to investigate !-- When it hits those caps in her belly she gonna be so high like she was god !-- I'm in the spirit world U can't see me !-- I wasn't even here !


----------



## umbra

N.E.wguy said:


> hmm ya i wondered alot about temps and not decarbing you can see the obvious effects it has on the coils as opposed to a max VG e juice
> 
> 
> Umbra what kind of tech training is it i assume grow related obv? how long u gonna be out here for ?



Nothing to do with growing. I am developing the service training and sales training for an Asian consumer electronics company that decided to get into the radiology market.


----------



## mrcane

Ah,, nice big bowl of French onion soup....
     Now for a big bowl of Nurse Larry.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Nurse Larry -- Medicine Woman pheno

Nurse Larry -- Larry OG pheno 

I would smoke them both !-- She nice Cane ! 

View attachment 20161127_205722.jpg


View attachment 20161127_210037.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Keef, i want the MW pheno if it is not infested like my plants have been. I would LOVE that. I m going to start playing with the F2' s and see what fun they hold. A couple of folks have asked for them and I hope to get them out tomorrow. a pm to follow.

I am smoking a joint of her as i type. I got two little tiny colas from ones i stuck outside in July.  Those nugs look awesome up there DD and Keef.  I hope DD is feeling better. does she like tea?


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- She getting better if she doesn't relapse !-- This is a bad bug !-- She's been drinking tea and had her first cup of coffee in days today !-- She's  not breathing well so she's  not sleeping well !-- Let me get D.D. back on her feet and these cuts up happy healthy and certified bug free by D.D. and we'll make it happen! -- It would be my first time to ship or receive contraband !-- Makes me all scared !-- Not !-- If fresh cuts showed up overnight do U think U could root them ?-- There are other ways so I'm just asking !
Anyway I'm off to bed !-- Hope they don't catch me hauling that expensive clone across the state line in my dreams again tonight !-- Maybe I'll just dream me a 3 stage NOX kit in my next dream smuggling car !-- Catch me now beaches !


----------



## Kraven

Buds looking :aok:  Keef


----------



## Keef

I'm still learning Kraven !-- How's the cold ?

Hey Rose I just remembered something and got out of bed !-- I bet there aren't any bugs on these !-- U want them back ? -- I got da Nurse ! 

View attachment 20161127_223550.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

radiology nice money there sounds interesting I work in a hospital


----------



## umbra

NE GUY I have worked in a few hospitals on lasers, radiology, linear accerelators, pcr's, and sterilizers.


----------



## mrcane

0:420....:48:
Morning O.F.C....
Kraven hopefully you are feeling better today...


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, Cane, I will join you.. I am smoking some wifi, how bout you?  

Im sorry for those of you that aren't retired to have to go to work today. But, i love a Monday now... a new week.  I haven't left my house in a week.. that is crazy... I need to get out more.  New beginnings... People all decorating their houses for christmas, i have rotting pumpkins on the porch lol...  It isn't even December yet, what is the hurry.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> I'm still learning Kraven !-- How's the cold ?
> 
> Hey Rose I just remembered something and got out of bed !-- I bet there aren't any bugs on these !-- U want them back ? -- I got da Nurse !



Sure Keef... If you don't need them... My friend in cali is rocking the nurse larry in a pretty good size grow.. Makes me very happy.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Cane, I will join you.. I am smoking some wifi, how bout you?.


       Morning Rose,,been smoking on some BB X BPU 
Little bit of berry to it....outdoor 
   We just took one down the other day that smells Berry good...can'the wait for the cure....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
I got a mind fog this morning !-- Ugh !
Rose there's about half dozen but I got no problem sending U a cut if U want !-- Never sent a piece of live plant but I will !
Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

NE we got a few medical peeps up in here !-- I was hustling around a corner in the O.R. when I hit that wet spot and changed my life ! - Left complex maxillary fracture -- shattered the cheek bone ,orbital and nasal !-- 3 bulged disc in my neck !--They peeled my face off and did the repair with 3 plates and a fist full of screws !-- I have some anger management issues sometimes !-- 
I want to tell U guys how U can succeed and fail at the same time !-- I can ferment pink lemonade and it make plenty alkee-hol! -- but it's  so nasty U can't drink it ! -- Down the drain goes 8 gallons !-- Get back to doing what I know is good !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all, Cane, I will join you.. I am smoking some wifi, how bout you?
> 
> Im sorry for those of you that aren't retired to have to go to work today. But, i love a Monday now... a new week.  I haven't left my house in a week.. that is crazy... I need to get out more.  New beginnings... People all decorating their houses for christmas, i have rotting pumpkins on the porch lol...  It isn't even December yet, what is the hurry.



 I am 100% with you on that one rose


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? 
If Umbra did have 2 mortgages he could just grow weed !-- Moving to California and breaking into an established weed market can't be easy !--- That's one reason I'm staying put in Texas and wait my turn for the end of prohibition! -- I want in on the ground floor !-- Not big !-- I just want a little piece of the top end of the local market !--


----------



## Keef

I got questions !-- This is a B.B. that survived my Zombie Juice !-- 
I would like for someone to tell me which is the primary grow point -- I didn't top it and it didn't split !-- It has my interest peaked ! 

View attachment 20161128_102326.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> I thought Dog was the break down king !-- Did U ever find that gremlin in that civic dog or U still on the bike?
> What up with that jeep Nick ? -- I thought U just put on new tires !



Fuel filter or the coil, I ain't sure which.  Tow truck guy got 200 outta me for towing me to the parking lot of a parts store.  Since I had limited time and options, I bought both and she fired right back up.  Made it home in time to water the kids.  I csn;t wait 'till I have a garage to work in.  Winter has officially sat in.


----------



## Keef

Nick --We do what we got to do where we got to do it !-- Sometimes it sucks !-- We in the high 60s low 70's today with a howling north wind !-- I'm just gonna sit around and stay high today !

Hey about that plant up there !-- Look at that limb in the foreground -- See how the grow point at the base of the new leaf is developing as fast as the primary grow point beside it ? -- This plant ain't right !


----------



## St_Nick

I circled it. 

View attachment keef.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick I was talking about the grow point at the top of your circle but it's  doing it in the circled point it is just harder to see !


----------



## St_Nick

From what my wasted eyes can tell, that will probably wind up being the top


----------



## St_Nick

You know what Keef?  I may just join ya in staying home and getting medicated.  After driving all day yesterday, I'm beat.  I need to go get some lumber but I just don't have the gumption


----------



## Keef

What it's  doing is when it puts out a leaf the grow point at it's base is growing as fast as the main grow point!  -- Time will tell !-- It'll probably straighten up and grow normal but I am jacking with them so I have to watch for anomalies !-- Some different on the outside maybe something will be different on the inside !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I got questions !-- This is a B.B. that survived my Zombie Juice !--
> I would like for someone to tell me which is the primary grow point -- I didn't top it and it didn't split !-- It has my interest peaked !



 She is looking very promising Keef


----------



## Keef

Master Kush be looking good !-- 
Stoned an thinking about the grow and what to do !-- I got my nursery /cloning station over a bath tub and in the walk in closet off that bathroom I got my 6 boxes for veg !-- Got a window unit in the window and things are working !-- Then I got that one box in the corner of another closet for bloom !-- I'm torn about what to do !-- The nursery and veg are what and where I want them to be to produce plants for a spare room bloom -- but it's  too early to open up that spare room bloom !-- Veg. Is beginning to produce plants faster than that one box can handle in bloom !-- I have considered running a bloom cycle in the 6 box - I use to veg now !-- Something got to happen soon things gonna get totally outta control !-- I need another pipe!


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I've had other strange things straighten up and be normal but I gotta keep my eye open !--


----------



## Kraven

Wife has it now, geese this cold and new cold is never gonna end....temp was 102 today while i totally cleaned and sanitized the Bunker, flipped in 9 more to flower and got veg cleaned and the new starts chilling in there. Woohoo, fed me and the wife Tylenol for the fever and it looks like I'll put some chicken in the crock pot, sleep with her for a few hours, get up and make fresh chicken soup and try to whoop this thang.....sick and tired of being sick and tired....Peace


----------



## Keef

Kraven get well soon !--


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWR78buhHbI[/ame]


----------



## Budlight

I can't believe the growth on this BPU X Bubbalicious  over all the other seeds  then the strawberry rhino come in right behind it as well as the one umbra surprise 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8

as if dec 15th, i can grow legally. just purchased some satori and cbd nordle seeds on attitude. i like the idea of a thc/cbd balance. the folks i share with are into the pain relief aspect. the satori though is for me. i like a sativa buzz a lot but don't feel like flowering my last thai seed for 14 weeks...


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !

Go OF -- Free at last Free at Last !-- One day I be free too !

Bud I had a feeling about that BB -Bubblicious cross !-- Now if it will just be a potent heavy producer -- Blueberry Bubblegum ?

Kraven is the soup ready yet ?


----------



## N.E.wguy

yes keef some times to many of a good thing are stressfull, i ran in to that a few times ended up just throwing or giving the plants away


----------



## johnnybuds

Nice Plants Bud:48:


----------



## Keef

NE what up ? -- I got ahead of myself !-- I'll figure something out !-- No one around here knows I grow so I won't be giving any plants away !-- Lots of Mexican Brickweed comes thru here headed north !-- If they bust someone with something other than brickweed it goes to a special task farce ( misspelling intended )--tasked with tracing it back to the source !--
 So they hunt our kind !-- 
Which is why I say I grow in the belly of the beast !


----------



## N.E.wguy

waiting on a delivery of some Bubble Gum Shatter and some Super Sour Diesel Keif to get rocked for the night

I feel your pain with the popo 
 fortunately our state pulled it's head fully out of it's *** this year so it's time to Grow again for me and say bye bye to the dispensary costs and any chance of the state ever seeing a cent of tax money from me


----------



## Keef

JB --I see U !-- Doing O.K. today ?

I set myself a goal !-- By the end of the year I'm walking into the local NORML office and learn about this thing they call medical marijuana !-- 

OF -- That Nordle --When I had some  D.D. like to mix some Nordle and a high THC variety together and smoke it !--Get the CBDs and THC !-- I gotta get me some high CBD !-- Worked for me !-- I didn't really like the taste of straight Nordle !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC I Survived the first day back at work. Just 4 more to go.
Be back need another bowl.


----------



## johnnybuds

Keef said:


> JB --I see U !-- Doing O.K. today ?
> 
> I set myself a goal !-- By the end of the year I'm walking into the local NORML office and learn about this thing they call medical marijuana !--
> 
> OF -- That Nordle --When I had some  D.D. like to mix some Nordle and a high THC variety together and smoke it !--Get the CBDs and THC !-- I gotta get me some high CBD !-- Worked for me !-- I didn't really like the taste of straight Nordle !



Better Then Ever Keef:48:


----------



## Keef

We need a name for this afternoon burn !-- D.D. is up with me awhile !-- I think she feeling a little better !-- We nursing a buzz -- I got a couple plants I'm sexing I need to check !-- They sitting right in the middle of my flowering girls !-- Can't let a male loose or a hermie ( spit !-spit !) !


----------



## Keef

Wait I got an idea !-- We could call it 4:20 !-- Never mind !


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little holiday humor for you guys!  And Kraven, I am with you on this sick & tired train!  Smoking some tasty BB, which is as Cane says-- berry, berry good!  Just glad I can manage a few tokes without starting a coughing frenzy!  Holiday tip:  always proofread prior to hitting that send button! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479766241930.jpg


----------



## Keef

Sexing those 4 plants -- No sign of sex but 3 are beginning to pack leaves closer and one is stretching !-- I just know it's  a boy but wait to be sure !-So maybe add 2 Purple Haze girls and a Hoe Berry to the harem ? 
I'm fishing for a Blueberry Lemonade !-- I got a Blueberry and a Blueberry Lemonade -- Hope it sorts itself out !-- We going the way of Strawberry Fields next !-- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- Needs me a good Strawberry !


----------



## Budlight

Keef A good strawberry sounds delicious I was thinking the same thing  what would you guys say is one of the best strawberry  tasting strains


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening BL Got a Question, are you taking those plant through flower in the box. And did you get  the 17 or 29 gallon one. And Happy 420 I got mine on.


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't have a clue Bud !-- I've come to believe it is about an individual plant not a variety !-- I hope I get several Strawberry girls and keep them growing until I've put them in the pipe and decided what is the best !-- I've learned that every seed from a variety are not equals ! -- When U a cloner U want the hest U can get to clone from !-- I love the Blueberry Umbra bred in this BPU-X-B.B. and I don't think it'll happen anytime soon but I find a better blueberry -- I drop this one like it's  hot ! -- I was gonna find me a girl from each major terepenes group !--- but I got stuck in berries !


----------



## Keef

I wonder if Cane still got that Papaya ?--


----------



## Budlight

Keef I hope I get a strawberry tasting one out of these two strawberry rhinos


----------



## Keef

I was wondering if they would germ for U Bud !-- I'm glad they did !-- They were bred by a one handed pot farmer called the Gloman in Illinois a couple years ago !--I had forgotten I had them !-- I tried some but that was just at the start of the great spring 2016 bug wars !-- They got my baby Strawberry Rhino -- The Tranquil Elephantizer -- Papaya -- They almost wiped me out !-- It was like starting over ! - We won this battle but they'll be back !--


----------



## Keef

I had to siphon D.D. something to drink !-- I'm out of blueberry and blackberry so she had to pick a white ? -- Pear Wine turned into Hill Billy hooch like Nick taught me !-- I got a mouth full and had to swallow !-- Dam ya'll burnt my belly !-- That is potent ( and tasty ) !-- Fermented can pears in heavy syrup !-- Good thing I don't drink anymore !-- I'm gonna have to get the opinion of a professional drinker !-- Where's  Hopper ?


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Keef A good strawberry sounds delicious I was thinking the same thing  what would you guys say is one of the best strawberry  tasting strains



Strawberry cough, strawberry diesel, and insane jane strawberry.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I was wondering if they would germ for U Bud !-- I'm glad they did !-- They were bred by a one handed pot farmer called the Gloman in Illinois a couple years ago !--I had forgotten I had them !-- I tried some but that was just at the start of the great spring 2016 bug wars !-- They got my baby Strawberry Rhino -- The Tranquil Elephantizer -- Papaya -- They almost wiped me out !-- It was like starting over ! - We won this battle but they'll be back !--



 Yeah Keef both of them popped and growing superstrong


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Strawberry cough, strawberry diesel, and insane jane strawberry.



 Thank you very much umbra I'm going to see If i can find  some of them in seed form


----------



## umbra

The cut of strawberry cough I grew was from Klye Kushman. Strawberry diesel was from BOG and the insane jane from Jaws.


----------



## Keef

Cool Bud !-- Better to give them to someone who'll grow them that have them get old before I get to them !

Umbra --4 for 4 on Plush Berry --x--Strawberry Desiel !-- Looking for something tasty !-- Got a GDP-X-B.R.  and 3 GDP -x- BPU !-- nursing a Blackbery Snow Lotus I got from Kraven and now the strawberry !-- I'm Berry,  Berry happy  !


----------



## Keef

I haven't forgotten that Umbra is growing some Glazed Black Cherries or something like that and he got that sweet Oregon Lemon that I been coveting !


----------



## oldfogey8

nothing will ever compare to the pot i smoked in the 70's(could be my memory is faulty though) so if the cbd nordle is not the best flavor, that is not a deal breaker. wanna see what the higher cbd plants are like. plus the satori should be a yin to the nordle yang.


----------



## Keef

Soon as I read what U ordered OF I thought that those are gonna work well mixed together !-- Maybe cross them ?
I need more room !-- I need some CBDs too but I do like a good buzz !-- So I want both !-- U too sounds like !
These polyhybrids are working for me but I need a little more indica in my stuff !-- I got some coming up  but no high CBD variety !


----------



## giggy

Evening folks. We are in the dark right now and not sure when it will be back on. O well time to burn one.


----------



## Keef

Hey OF U ever get nostalgic for some of that seedy , moldy old weed from the 70s I could hook U up they grow it right over there on the Mexican side of the border !-- Mostly it's a little better than it used to be but taste about the same !-- Nasty stuff !-- I did think about taking them cheap kilo bricks after the end of prohibition and see if I couldn't extract something I could use in an e-cig juice and sell it back to the masses !-- Just seems like a lot of trouble !-- I figure there's  gonna be 2 types of markets when the law changes -- Those who want to get high on the cheapest thing they can get ( which could be a brickweed extract turned " Liquid Weed "--and those with a little more "refined taste" -- I could set it up the brickweed thing but I ain't running it ! -- 
My Barney's Farm Night Shade gonna be fine it had me worried -- It's  feminized !-- I be cloning the hell outta it one day soon !


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- Missed U !-- Night Shade gonna be fine !-- I still got that other seed !-- Want it back for Kraven didn't he express an interest?  -- I'm high most of the time I  could remember wrong !-- Anyway looks like I got a spare fem. Nightshade seed !


----------



## Keef

Rocky relationship with the facts !-- Just a quote I wanted to remember !-- Got nothing to do with nothing !

Working a pretty good buzz down at the beach ya'll !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I wonder if Cane still got that Papaya ?--


Sad but  I had to let her go to many irons in the fire
   Evening burn...:48:


----------



## Keef

Happens sometimes Cane !-- I was just in veg wondering  what da hell ?---I must be outta my mind !-- 
Yo Bud U know those Black and Yellow boxes !-- The 35 gallon ones I use got 40 --4 inch squares on that yellow lid !-- Why did I drill a 2 inch holes in every square ?-- I got 8 of dem dang thangs !-- 45 holes in each of 3 nursery boxes I use for cloners !-- I don't use them all but Dam !-- Then again come the end of prohibition?  -- I think I  could stock a warehouse with some dank !-- Perhaps ? -- Might be only one way to find out ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Happens sometimes Cane !-- I was just in veg wondering  what da hell ?---I must be outta my mind !--
> Yo Bud U know those Black and Yellow boxes !-- The 35 gallon ones I use got 40 --4 inch squares on that yellow lid !-- Why did I drill a 2 inch holes in every square ?-- I got 8 of dem dang thangs !-- 45 holes in each of 3 nursery boxes I use for cloners !-- I don't use them all but Dam !-- Then again come the end of prohibition?  -- I think I  could stock a warehouse with some dank !-- Perhaps ? -- Might be only one way to find out ?



Keef  you did it because you were bored and on a mission 

 The widow you sent me is it the same as your favourite one

 I think at very most I'm going to run 2 in each box in the bud room possibly just one plant  I want at least 4 foot tall plants


----------



## Keef

I'm juicing B.B. sprouts again tomorrow or the next day !-- Maybe not everyone can pull off genetically doubling cannabis especially during prohibition under threat of jail !-- but they ain't me !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe so Bud !-- I run little plants now but they won't always have to be small plants !-- I look forward to unleashing my girls ! -- I tell D.D. I'm gonna be a pot pimp !-- Put them girls to work for me on the street !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Maybe so Bud !-- I run little plants now but they won't always have to be small plants !-- I look forward to unleashing my girls ! -- I tell D.D. I'm gonna be a pot pimp !-- Put them girls to work for me on the street !--



That's way to funny :48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud do U clone ? -- U need to play with that Widow at finish !-- Try the last 48 hours in dark before harvest !-- Now I'm probably be rode outta town on a rail for this but I've come to believe it !-- So some varieties ain't gonna show amber at thier prime some may never show amber !-- There I said it !-- Only way to know is to mess with harvest time !-- My first run in with a dark period right before harvest said give that Widow a week of dark before harvest !-- That's  too long and exactly when would U shut those lights off to hit it perfectly to get the most out of it ? --


----------



## Budlight

Sweet Keef for the  advice I will definitely do that  yeah Keef I clone I find it is a lot faster  my purple Kush is probably about 10 years old


----------



## Keef

I would perfer just to clone but I gotta grow something before I clone it !-- I wanna smoke it I gotta grow it first !-- I had originally wanted 4 strong lines and just clone da hell out of them !-- I got a few more than that but eventually it'll be -- Keep the Best Leave the Rest !-- I'll thin the harem back later !- I know one thing already coming from a medical background myself !-- Health Care workers got a new darling and don't even know it yet and her name is Nurse Larry !


----------



## Budlight

For sure Keef I hear such good things about  nurse Larry  I can't wait to get some  I got a special spot picked out just for her


----------



## umbra

Chi town is a party town fosure. Convention, dinner, and karaoke. Staying on the South Side and the political name hotel across the street. F' up, ok. Talking to cali reps and the smoke is good. I pull out the vape pen and the inhalator and I am the Boss. So growing up there was a DJ known as the geeter with the heater and hot boss sauce. What can I say... I'm high....so time for bed.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are well or at least better. power is still out at the house so everything is in the dark.



Keef said:


> Giggy -- Missed U !-- Night Shade gonna be fine !-- I still got that other seed !-- Want it back for Kraven didn't he express an interest?  -- I'm high most of the time I  could remember wrong !-- Anyway looks like I got a spare fem. Nightshade seed !


i don't know if kraven ever found his, so i say let kraven have it.


----------



## Kraven

I never did keef, but hate to ask for your last seed. Giggy sent me a few and they all crapped out....weird tbh. I would love it, I had 200.00 of (20) of them get stopped by the USDA of all people...so just gave up on getting the strain back. I may pay someone to order them for me one day so I can hunt for the right pheno again.....wont loose it now. Both me and wife fightin temps now of over 101 so its official, we both are running fevers....yuk yuk yuk yuk....!!!!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....:48:....
Umbra Sounds like fun time Enjoy!!!
Kraven...rest....my wife is battling the same thing..just hoping I don't get it too....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Just woke up from a nightmare !-- Democracy and majority rule were dead in America and the Nazis were taking over !-- It was scarier than it sounds !-- 
Good to see Umbra having a good time !-- 
Kraven -- U know I'm a cloner and I got this fem. Nightshade I'll be cutting up !-- 'Slpain to me why I need to hold on to this spare seed ?-- Just sit on it until it is too old to germ ? -- I could just give it to someone like U who'll grow it !-- Then if either of us lose it and want it back --There it is !-- 
Cane --What ever is in the pipe is what I'm smoking too !


----------



## Keef

That's  better !-- Mostly full pipe of something !-- I'm good !
Kraven -- I been kinda preoccupied with getting D.D. back on her feet !-- U get well and I get D.D. well I'll get with U about that seed !-- I got those Nurse Larry seed for Rose that need to go out too !-- I got 2 Nurse Larry girls-- I don't need the seed !-- They just sitting in the fridge ! I got myself a mess of rooted clones too!- 
Where my pipe ?


----------



## oldfogey8

hey keef - i am not nostalgic for the dirt weed i smoked or the paraquat weed. nostagic for the good stuff that would find it's way my way like the thai, hawaiian and 'sinsemillia'. i have not seen any buds with seeds in 30 years though the idea of being able to smoke a whole joint like i could back then is intriging(though i don't miss the taste of a missed seed in a joint or the pop it wold make).


----------



## Keef

Yep OF that's  the stuff they got here !-- D.D. bought me a little LED and some White Widow seed about 3 years ago !---She used to tell me go play with your Widow thingy !-- I grew a little plant and took some clones but when I got that dried we went over to the beach with a joint !-- When we finished and I stood up the Widow backhanded me off those dunes !-- I think I did 3 cartwheels and a face plant !--- She came sliding down the dune and said --What do U need to grow a bunch of this ?-- Here we are !-- She as much of the part of the grow as me now !-- She do the pest control !--I'm mostly just the help these days and I'm O.K. with that !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps..  love all this talk of genetics,,,, fun stuff.  

have a great day each of you.. have some laughs... we need laughs. I need to turn off the tele.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Rose good morning everyone hope everyone's off to a great start so I took some dust from the headband raspberry Kush dropped a little on each lower branch of everything that i got in the bud room right now  it's been about a week and I'm not seeing any changes so I'm wondering if because I didn't put the pollen in the freezer could it have gone bad it was in a cool dark place and only about 2 to 3 months old guess I'll just have to wait-and-see


----------



## Keef

I need to see if Trip's pollen is still good !-- I collect it in a paper bag !-- Folded the bag up put in a baggie and in the fridge !-- Hope it is still good !-- I would like to cross Umbra's B.B. King (BPU-X-B.B. ) on Rose's Nurse Larry !-- They both fine weed !-- I just got so much happening and I got varieties I want to plant and others I'd like to order !-- This spring I got that disease growers get sometimes where we feel compelled to chase varieties! -- I'm trying to recover and work with what I got in the space I got !-- I think I got it under control but it's  touch and go !--
Raspberry Headband ? -- That sounds nice !-- I don't have no raspberry !-- Dam all U friggin enablers and your seed !-- 
Some of those treated seed will live !-- This treatment cycle I learned I wasn't rinsing long enough so I can go up on the strength of my Zombie Juice and rinse longer !-- We all up in it now !-- I only been at this a year  !--


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, i forgot, Kraven, i was sick three weeks but didn't run a high fever.. do you guys have strep or something? Do you need antibiotics? be careful.. that is high for an adult.. like i am telling you, right.  Get better please and your wife too.


----------



## Budlight

Keef it's a really nice plant if I come up with some seeds from her I'll send them out to you I would have to say my deep chunk is coming along really well as well and man does it ever have a nice smile can't put my finger on it though still a bit too early I think  I still can't figure out why the two white ogs  shot up so tall and skinny but the buds that are growing on it are absolutely amazing


----------



## Keef

Sounds tasty Bud !-- Things can get out of control so fast !-- I need more room !

Rose D.D. been on antibiotics !-- The child she cares for came down with an unusual form of pneumonia that is resistant to most antibiotics and passed it on to D.D. !--She probably should have been in the hospital !--She could yet relapse !--She has a doctors appointment tomorrow! --- I still haven't caught it !-- Knock on my head !


----------



## Budlight

I'm not really big on greenhouse seeds but I would have to say there widow is really impressing I took this cut at the very most five days ago







And she herself is doing amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I figured what the hell I throw an exit is cheese in there from greenhouse as well






Looks like it's doing pretty good but from what I understand I'll have to do some serious training with it to get a decent yield I just hope it comes out like my last one look like it was rolled in kraft dinner cheese


----------



## Keef

Bud got it going on !
My new cannacap maker ! 

View attachment 20161129_103647_001.jpg


View attachment 20161129_105457.jpg


View attachment 20161129_103750.jpg


----------



## Keef

3 of these will put a normal person in the spirit world !-- I take 4 --3 times a day !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  i usually make mine with coconut oil I wonder if the way you're doing it would be a lot stronger


----------



## Budlight

I think I might have to drop in air stone or two in here what do you think Keef 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Bud I usually chase my caps with a spoon of the cold pressed unrefined coconut oil !-- It still has a coconut taste !-- I went full circle !-- I know where U at !-- Working with the coconut oil like U doing I can tell U how cap making goes !-- It's  messy and U keep linking it off your fingers and first thing U know U twisted !
This just seems to be the easiest most effective way for me !-- I decarb my trim and larf at 240 for half hour then run it thru a wire basket to make it small enough to pack easy !-- Decarb pack it into caps and done !-- No mess no fuss !-- Let my belly do the extraction !-- U get a little fiber in your diet at the same time !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I usually chase my caps with a spoon of the cold pressed unrefined coconut oil !-- It still has a coconut taste !-- I went full circle !-- I know where U at !-- Working with the coconut oil like U doing I can tell U how cap making goes !-- It's  messy and U keep linking it off your fingers and first thing U know U twisted !
> This just seems to be the easiest most effective way for me !-- I decarb my trim and larf at 240 for half hour then run it thru a wire basket to make it small enough to pack easy !-- Decarb pack it into caps and done !-- No mess no fuss !-- Let my belly do the extraction !-- U get a little fiber in your diet at the same time !



 That's awesome I'm definitely going to try it when these girls are gone


----------



## Keef

Can't have too much air !-- I run 2 lines from one of my  8 spot aquarium bubbler thru a 2 inch stone in  each of my boxes 24/7 !-- The roots look good !-- U dripping not spraying -- does it drip all the time or do U have it on a timer ?-- I run my pumps 15 on/15 off to give the roots some time to be exposed to the fresh  air inside the box so they can take what they want if they don't get enough O2 in the spray !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Can't have too much air !-- I run 2 lines from one of my  8 spot aquarium bubbler thru a 2 inch stone in  each of my boxes 24/7 !-- The roots look good !-- U dripping not spraying -- does it drip all the time or do U have it on a timer ?-- I run my pumps 15 on/15 off to give the roots some time to be exposed to the fresh  air inside the box so they can take what they want if they don't get enough O2 in the spray !



 It feeds 24 seven I don't run a timer on it but I do have a valve that controls the  water and air pressure  i'm just concerned about where the roots are starting to settle into the water and like you said you can never have too much air as long as I can supply the nutrient equally everything should be golden  I will see if I can take a better picture of that without getting sprayed in the face


----------



## Keef

I said 8 spot !-- I'm high !--They 4 spot pumps !-- I got 3 in my 6 box closet !-- That's  a 2 inch x 2 inch stone ! 

View attachment 20161129_113325.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon Keef, Budlight, and OFC  Wake and Bake here.

Nice going BL.  

Smoking on my AI. Setting back sipping on my coffee.  Windy day here.  We have not had rain here in about 60 days.


----------



## Keef

I think I understand what U doing Bud check me on this !--U pump the nute water from inside the box and it drips thru the roots then back into the bottom of the box for another trip !-- If so I understand what U talking about !-- U asking about once the roots hit the water underneath them U worried that might not get enough air !-- I feel I'm about half aero-- half DWC !


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Wind is howling here but no rain !-- D.D. still sleeping !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I think I understand what U doing Bud check me on this !--U pump the nute water from inside the box and it drips thru the roots then back into the bottom of the box for another trip !-- If so I understand what U talking about !-- U asking about once the roots hit the water underneath them U worried that might not get enough air !-- I feel I'm about half aero-- half DWC !



 That's exactly right I wouldn't really say it drip it's more like a spray the water is moving pretty quickly  and then after the pump but before the feed lines I have airline that pushes air straight into the feed lines


----------



## Budlight

Good morning ness.  :48:


----------



## ness

Done with harvest got 17 6oz jars out of one plant.  It sure feels good to have smoke:48:


----------



## Keef

Good for U Ness !-- My first goal in growing was to grow enough for us !-- I did like I used to do when I built machines !-- Make it work !-- Then make it pretty !-- I'm just now getting to the point the grow can supply us !-- Now I can start working on making it pretty !
Hey Bud this is the pump I use !-- I change the filter every couple weeks !-- Without that filter my sprayers would clog up all the time !-- Filter fixed that !-- 396 gph !-- It'll  make it rain in them boxes !-- Roots floating all around down there without the filter the pump would probably eat some roots ! 

View attachment 20161129_120556.jpg


View attachment 20161129_120452.jpg


----------



## ness

Hello Rose,OF8.  Everyone have a Peaceful Day.  I'm off to the races. :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef  my pumps are a little bit bigger and they don't have filters that's why I want to get them out of the boxes and into a Rez


----------



## Keef

All those holes in my boxes for those 2 inch baskets ? -- Dis what did it ! 

View attachment 20161129_122207.jpg


----------



## Keef

I bet they make these hole saws in 3 and 4 inch I just haven't looked yet !-- Works like a charm and the baskets drop right in !


----------



## Budlight

For sure they do Keef  that's exactly what I use


----------



## Keef

It's like those yellow top boxes are laid out for a pot pharmer ! -- It's still funny to me that I drilled each and every square !-- I remember what I was thinking though !-- Quick cycle Sea of Green !-- Root a sheet load of cuts and flip them to bloom !-- U think my plants are small now !-- I was flipping 6 inch plants to bloom !--Things evolve !-- I got it figured out now !-- 5-6-- 18 inch plants per box and get it ! --2 months later -- Harvest-- replace the plants and do it again !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> It's like those yellow top boxes are laid out for a pot pharmer ! -- It's still funny to me that I drilled each and every square !-- I remember what I was thinking though !-- Quick cycle Sea of Green !-- Root a sheet load of cuts and flip them to bloom !-- U think my plants are small now !-- I was flipping 6 inch plants to bloom !--Things evolve !-- I got it figured out now !-- 5-6-- 18 inch plants per box and get it ! --2 months later -- Harvest-- replace the plants and do it again !



 Sounds like you're starting to get on a pretty good cycle


----------



## Keef

Working my way to it Bud !-- It's  working with moving a couple plants to bloom every couple weeks but that's a long ways from the 5 boxes every 2 weeks I got planned !-- Got to have the cuts rooted on time to feed veg . -- Veg. got to work right to have the plants ready to move to bloom at the right time !-- Bloom got to work right or the rest of it doesn't matter !-- Then throw in the fact that different plants want different nutes and it starts to get a little complicated! -- It works well on paper but not as simple as it seems !-- If it doesn't all go to hell -- I need another bloom box ! -- move up to half a box every 2 weeks without being so crowded like I do now !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Working my way to it Bud !-- It's  working with moving a couple plants to bloom every couple weeks but that's a long ways from the 5 boxes every 2 weeks I got planned !-- Got to have the cuts rooted on time to feed veg . -- Veg. got to work right to have the plants ready to move to bloom at the right time !-- Bloom got to work right or the rest of it doesn't matter !-- Then throw in the fact that different plants want different nutes and it starts to get a little complicated! -- It works well on paper but not as simple as it seems !-- If it doesn't all go to hell -- I need another bloom box ! -- move up to half a box every 2 weeks without being so crowded like I do now !



 Should be good once you get all the kinks worked out


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I bet they make these hole saws in 3 and 4 inch I just haven't looked yet !-- Works like a charm and the baskets drop right in !



good mornin peeps, got my coffee and entenmann's raspberry twist danish, starting out a lil slow, been on some long days here 24-30 hours

those hole saws come in every size including adjustable fly cutters. hole saws are usually in 1/8 increments, there are different sizes for plumbers and electricians. i think i have a 10" one somewhere even


i love those rdwc tubs, would love to see one where the pumps are in a sealed box with oxygen, and the rootzone gets lots of oxygen, along with CO2 for the leaf zone. i think the oxidation could keep most pathogens at bay, and roots love oxygen. just thinking its one more part of building a truly great dragster.


----------



## lyfespan

homedepot has those totes in various sizes with those yellow lids with the squares. homedepot employees call them the grow totes, cuz so many growers use them

http://www.homedepot.com/s/totes?NCNI-5


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan a man after my own heart !-- U know those O2 generators for people who need O2 ? -- I been thinking one of them might make a great bubbler ?-- With my boxes have a good separation between root zone and veg side !-- Add some CO2 --Maybe 2000 PPMS ? -- I would like a way to pump air into my boxes root zone and also pull old air out !-- Keep it from leaking around my baskets into room air !-- Got to be a good way !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan a man after my own heart !-- U know those O2 generators for people who need O2 ? -- I been thinking one of them might make a great bubbler ?-- With my boxes have a good separation between root zone and veg side !-- Add some CO2 --Maybe 2000 PPMS ? -- I would like a way to pump air into my boxes root zone and also pull old air out !-- Keep it from leaking around my baskets into room air !-- Got to be a good way !


the neoporene sleeves would work for sealing around the stems, but sealing the lids and other stuff could be fun


----------



## Keef

My box lids are caulked to prevent leaking Lyfespan but the hole I use as an access port is where I would lose air if I was trying to seperate air inside the box and air outside the box !-- I run my pumps cord and bubbler hoses thru one port and still haven't found a good seal but the air I pump into the boxes needs a way to escape! 

View attachment 20161129_143053.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> My box lids are caulked to prevent leaking Lyfespan but the hole I use as an access port is where I would lose air if I was trying to seperate air inside the box and air outside the box !-- I run my pumps cord and bubbler hoses thru one port and still haven't found a good seal but the air I pump into the boxes needs a way to escape!




rubber firewall grommets man come in whatever size you need


----------



## Keef

Got to recharge my CO2 generator !-- I think 5 gallons of blackberry and 5 gallons of cherry --Make some fine fruit brandy ! 

View attachment 20161129_144837.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Got to recharge my CO2 generator !-- I think 5 gallons of blackberry and 5 gallons of cherry --Make some fine fruit brandy !



fermentation


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- I make fruit wine then freeze off most of the water !-- Makes nice liquor! -- It may not help that much but it pleases me !--- I just poured 8 gallons of fermented pink lemonade nastiness down the drain !-- Blue Berry blackberry cherry and Apple I can do !-- Watermelon taste like sheet too !


----------



## Budlight

Keef haw was the  pair one


----------



## Keef

It will rock your world and has a nice flavor !-Burn your belly like whiskey !--- It developed nicely !-- Fermented can pears !-- Who woulda ever thunk it ?-- Easy recipe too !-- One large can of pears in heavy syrup and one cup of sugar per gallon! -- I put the pears thru the blender added the sugar topped off with water and add a pack of Red Star yeast some Camden tablets if U got them !-- I got these airlock that let the CO2 escape and outside air out !
It'll be bubbling next morning !-- When the bubbling slows down in about a week  most of the sugar is gone ! Like Kraven said that red star yeast will ferment up to 17 % alkee-hol! -- Then I freeze off about 3 quarts of water off each gallon !-- POW !-- It will be like fruit essence with No sweetness at all !-- After I freeze the water off I kill the yeast and sweeten it to taste !-- Got to stay light on sweetness !-- We've given some away and I just tell them it's  homemade wine !-- Then I wait for the call !-- "This is stronger than regular wine how U do that ? "-- I have this long drawn out B.--S. Story I could tell U if pressed !


----------



## Keef

Frozen fruit I use a pound of fruit and a cup of sugar per gallon !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks, Survived day  2.  Yeppers we went and cooked up 250 thousand pounds of spuds today. 
Keef I was in trouble with my daughter over Thanks Giving for not having any home wine for her. 
Mrs WH is a evil women, She went and let smoke 3 bowls of creeper. Then she say You might want to let it catch up. 
I am stoned


----------



## Keef

Where da yeast ?-- We bout to kick it off ! 

View attachment 20161129_163840.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Could really use a little Southern Comfort for Christmas! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480384668582.jpg


----------



## Keef

Pay attention !-- This is how U angle for a 5 gallon copper pot still or at least the parts to build a stainless steel pot and some parts and pieces for a doubler and stuff !-- Wouldn't cost that much !-- 

Southern Comfort ? -- I could do that !-- 100 proof ?


----------



## Keef

I'll be needing high test for RSO !--- Might well make it !-- I have a problem ? -- I know some people that knows about such things  !-- I won't mention anyone by  name --Kraven and Nick !

Ya'll be smelling them cherries simmering in the sugar and some water to break them down some in a little bit !


----------



## Rosebud

what the heck is a high test Keef? i'm afraid to ask.


----------



## WoodHippy

I think he mean's  Mountain Dew


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- High test ---High Proof alcohol like Everclear !-- There maybe other names for it in other parts of the country but U would know it as  Moonshine !-- 

And we thru making wine now all we do is wait and let the yeast work !-- See Rose -- Yeast eat sugar and make alcohol and CO2 so I do my brewing in the bloom room so the plants get extra CO2!-- 

View attachment 20161129_173603.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Hey Rose !-- High test ---High Proof alcohol like Everclear !-- There maybe other names for it in other parts of the country but U would know it as  Moonshine !--
> 
> And we thru making wine now all we do is wait and let the yeast work !-- See Rose -- Yeast eat sugar and make alcohol and CO2 so I do my brewing in the bloom room so the plants get extra CO2!--


he plants pick up terps from your homebrew as well


----------



## lyfespan

had a craving for Arby's, love that sauce. they are good eats every now and then because they are so few and far between


----------



## Keef

Had a hamburger and fries ! -- So I should make blueberry wine when I run my Blueberry weed ?-- That'll work !-- But this is sweet dark cherry wine -- I guess it needs to run with something like Umbra's Glazed Cherries weed ? -- Pairing weed and wine ? -- I like it !-- but should it contrast or enhance the flavors !-- I'm new to this ya'll have to teach me this stuff !


----------



## WeedHopper

These 12hr days are kicking Weedhoppers ***. In my room bout to drink a cold Bud light. One more long day tomorrow here in Little Rock, ,and home i go. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper !-- I'm twisted up tight !-- Why ya'll let me get this high ?--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, wake and bake time. hope all are good and better. we had bad weather again last night, the tornadoes missed us. calling for flash floods this morning. we haven't had rain in over 60 days, truth be known closer to 80. i know it's helping with the forest fires here but it's bad in tennessee. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Wake and Bake !-- I saw that on the weather report this morning !-- Need the rain to put the fires out but Dam !-- It don't take that much to put out forest fires !-- Might take an extra bowl today !-- I just wouldn't want to live in this world without a good buzz !-- Speaking of which -- B.B. --Bubblicious or Nurse Larry ?-- How about we just finish what's  in the pipe they'll all get U there !-- More coffee and back to the pipe !


----------



## Keef

Have a treated sprout that survived the juice !-- It's not da one !-- Got more sprouts that get the juice today !-- I seen it in a dream !-- This is no time to back off !-- Probably get another batch of seed wet today !-- Come to daddy my little tetra !


----------



## yarddog

Yeah the blue ridge mountains are burning hard.     Its a tinder box down here too.   Just waiting for a fire to start round here.  And people still throw lit cigarettes out the car window.    Fools


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- Should be enough rain across the whole Mississippi Valley to the east coast to put any fire out !-- I think we got some rain coming toward the weekend !


----------



## Keef

Dog U need to learn to hunt Sang and Arrow Root while U out riding trail !-- Ginseng fetch a pretty penny per pound !-- Don't know about arrow root !--


----------



## yarddog

Yeah, most land I ride is wildlife refuge or national forest land.   I probably would not get caught but still, taking any plant or anything really off that land can get you in hot water with the DNR boys.


----------



## yarddog

Snapped this yesterday.      
And a picture of ole yarddog.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Me like Choo-Choo !-- Conductor used to bring me kilo bricks for cheap ! - Made good money I did !--
Just got through getting the fruit filtered off 5 gallons of Blueberry wine ! -- The cherry is working away and I got to go find me 5 lbs of frozen blackberries !-- I like frozen fruit best because it breaks down easier so the yeast can get to the sugars !-- My excuse is bloom needs the CO2 !--


----------



## Keef

One of 2 Hoe Berry I'm sexing !-- She gonna be a girl but no proof of that yet !-- Got 2 Purple Haze about the same size I'm sexing too !-- Really want a tasty blueberry lemonade ! 

View attachment 20161130_091937.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0014.jpg


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> Snapped this yesterday.
> And a picture of ole yarddog.  Lol



 Looks like you guys still have some pretty nice weather it's cold as **** here


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


>



 Looking beautiful my friend


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone is off to a good start this morning


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- G13 makes it look easy !--- He and Kraven grow that Hippy Slayer sometimes !-- Always been interested in it !-- Frosty  Bud Cuz !-- Is this it ?
Be in the low mid 70s today but rain tommorrow?  -Late tonight supposed to get about 6 inches in the next several days !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> What up Bud ? -- G13 makes it look easy !--- He and Kraven grow that Hippy Slayer sometimes !-- Always been interested in it !-- Frosty  Bud Cuz !-- Is this it ?
> Be in the low mid 70s today but rain tommorrow?  -Late tonight supposed to get about 6 inches in the next several days !




I got auto pilot....... set it and forget it....... takes 4 res changes and poof...... like magic........ awesome buds....... I know a few folks doing it this way........ it really is easy...... we got yarddog taking steps to get there.


step one>>>>> View attachment fedd2ac9-a78a-4631-b3d4-a96614e968e2_400.jpg


----------



## Grower13

step 2.....
View attachment IMG_0018.jpg


View attachment IMG_0017.jpg


----------



## Keef

G-- D.D. won't let me grow in dirt not even to start seed !-- I'm hen pecked and so I gotta find another way ? I got lots of limitations between that the law and stuff !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G-- D.D. won't let me grow in dirt not even to start seed !-- I'm hen pecked and so I gotta find another way ? I got lots of limitations between that the law and stuff !




I'm a non dirt grower........ I'll never go back to dirt for indoors......... besides those pucks for cloning........ my grow media is one ingredient........ and i'll bet you won't get Yarddog or Kraven to use any other grow media....... you spill this or kick over some....... easy clean up...... you can't overwater with it........ yet it holds a lot of water........ and it can be reused multiple times......... simple as it gets.


----------



## Keef

For seed I use these "crumble cubes"-- Then into aero baskets after they come up !--My cuts go right into aero baskets and into a cloner ! 

View attachment 20161130_101950_001.jpg


View attachment 20161130_102124.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> For seed I use these "crumble cubes"-- Then into aero baskets after they come up !--My cuts go right into aero baskets and into a cloner !




use what works for you keef....... I've cloned plants at least 8 different ways......... I do what is easiest and gets best results for my grow style and needs........... BTW keef your clones would go right in to coco chips and run like a champ.

every grower has got to be able to clone........ so they can grow the same awesome plant over and over again......... cause you can't get out of it what ain't in it to start with....... seeds I'm talking about.


----------



## yarddog

I was worried first time I tried to reuse coco. I let the root ball get real dry and I just use my hands and shred it up in little pieces, roots and all.    Good flush and then I let it dry and store it till I need more.   Coco works better the second go round and more.   
I am working on auto water, truly is an easy way to grow.  Temps not as important as with true hydro. 
I either clone in the peat pucks, or if temperature permits I will fire the coffee can bubble cloner up

I will snap a few pics tonight.   This bpu I run is getting omg so much better with each grow.  So heavy I have trouble about the 7th week of bloom and have to adjust the stakes.    And the BlackBerry Snow Lotus, I can't wait to smoke that sticky frosty bud.


----------



## Keef

Only problem is I started with 2 inch aero baskets !--Once the roots get all tangled in the basket there is no taking the plant out the basket !-- I'm changing to 3 or 4 inch baskets for production boxes and I hope I can drop these right in ! 

View attachment 20161130_103420.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Only problem is I started with 2 inch aero baskets !--Once the roots get all tangled in the basket there is no taking the plant out the basket !-- I'm changing to 3 or 4 inch baskets for production boxes and I hope I can drop these right in !




why use baskets........ let the neoprene with the cut hold the plant........ if holes are to big for those neoprene cuts........ order bigger ones to cover hole....... you don't need baskets imho..... also the neoprene pucks I have are cut from edge to center so you can take clone in and out of puck.


----------



## Keef

Yes I do G13 -- These baskets fit in a 2 inch hole and the neopreme collars fits inside the basket !-- Without the basket the neopreme collar and plant would fall thru the hole !-- Plus I already have 8 boxes drilled to fit the basket !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Yes I do G13 -- These baskets fit in a 2 inch hole and the neopreme collars fits inside the basket !-- Without the basket the neopreme collar and plant would fall thru the hole !-- Plus I already have 8 boxes drilled to fit the basket !




neoprene collars a little bigger than the hole will work just fine and there will be no small basket to screw up your roots.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008OYK43M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Only problem is I started with 2 inch aero baskets !--Once the roots get all tangled in the basket there is no taking the plant out the basket !-- I'm changing to 3 or 4 inch baskets for production boxes and I hope I can drop these right in !



Keef  I cut mine off at the line that way there's nothing for the roots  to get tangled in  that way I can switch them over to the 4 inch pots


----------



## Keef

I have over 500 --2 inch baskets and 500 neopreme collars !-- It works for me and really won't be that much of a big  problem moving the into bigger baskets and my plants are very secure in thier holes with an 1/8 inch lip !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I know !-- I did it at first but since I run little plants anyway I can take them from fresh cut to harvest without having to remove them now !- When I can grow larger plants I''ll move up to bigger baskets and collars and do that !-- I do like the way the basket can't go thru the hole cause I'm like a bull in a China shop !-- Makes it easier to move them around as needed !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I have over 500 --2 inch baskets and 500 neopreme collars !-- It works for me and really won't be that much of a big  problem moving the into bigger baskets and my plants are very secure in thier holes with an 1/8 inch lip !



with that many in storage I'd use them too keef.........lol.......... next clone box you make cut the holes a half inch smaller than your pucks.


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- Changing something means changing a lot of somethings !-- 

View attachment 20161130_110535.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps..


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- U see how me and G13 don't fight all the time !
Anyway that's veg. --When I can set up my 20 box spare room veg need to supply about 25 or so bloom ready plants every 2 weeks !-- I know it don't look like much now but it'll do fine !


----------



## Keef

PH  gets too high U get potassium lock out and it looks like this !-- I fixed it but serves me right for being lazy ! 

View attachment 20161130_113207.jpg


----------



## Grower13

How high does your ph get to make them do that keef?....... i'll let mine climb to 6.2 6.3 ish


----------



## Keef

G -- I like to run from 5.6-- 6.2 and let it wander in between! -- I hit 6.8 -7.0 ?-- For a couple days ! -- They'll  green back up in a day or 2 but that is energy that could have been bud !-- The darker plants in the box came over to be sexed after the pH problem !-- I'm running a whole bloom cycle without a res change !
Usually looks better but I just took down some and moved some more over !-


----------



## Budlight

Keef this is how I have mine set up I'm slowly switching over from the Rockwool 


















From now on I'm only going to use cubes when im starting seeds


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G -- I like to run from 5.6-- 6.2 and let it wander in between! -- I hit 6.8 -7.0 ?-- For a couple days ! -- They'll  green back up in a day or 2 but that is energy that could have been bud !-- The darker plants in the box came over to be sexed after the pH problem !-- I'm running a whole bloom cycle without a res change !
> Usually looks better but I just took down some and moved some more over !-



how often are you topping off nutrients and how are you figuring how much of the nutrients to add back?


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Rose hope you're off to a good start


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I been cutting the bottom out like this lately !-- Weed got a way of doing what it wants -- rooted in the neopreme collar !
G13 -- I start with about 12 gallons of pHed nute water per box !-- I use RO water with my nutes and all in it ain't have about 400-450 ppms !-- Then top off with the same nute water every week or 2 as they use it !-- 12 gallons is enough fluid to hold the plant waste and supply the needed nutes for 2 months without having anything building up to toxic levels that would hurt the plant !-- I do have a live res. and the good bugs do eat plant waste and produce extra food from that for the plant !--- People growing in dirt don't worry about plant waste building up in the soil and hurting the plant !--- 2 months is not a problem !--


----------



## Keef

OOPS Pic? 

View attachment 20161130_120327.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

Dam Keef Your Looking Good Bud :48:


----------



## Keef

JB --We working on it !-- I could do a lot better if I didn't have to grow under threat of jail !-- But I keep shoving a couple little plants into that bloom box every couple weeks and every couple weeks a couple come out !-- Can't wait to turn my girls loose !-- Little plants can be big plants !-- Plus they keep messing around and let me come up outta here with a team of Texas Tetras I be hard to match !- 
Speaking of which -- 9 am central tommorrow I need to get those sprouts out the Zombie Juice !-- Don't let me forget !--


----------



## Grower13

look what I learned......
View attachment IMG_0010.jpg


View attachment IMG_0009.jpg


----------



## Keef

That stuff make me crazy G !-- Give me a hit !


----------



## giggy

evening ofc, how is everybody tonight? nice pics folks. got some in flower but no buds yet.

hey dog did your mail ever get straight?


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy !
Poor man's hash press ! 

View attachment 20161130_182850.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> look what I learned......
> View attachment 239529
> 
> 
> View attachment 239530



 Beautiful my friend I need to learn how to make me some of that


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> Beautiful my friend I need to learn how to make me some of that



some good trim and 5 pounds of dry ice........ placed in bucket
1 5gallon bucket
1 5gallon 220 micron bag......... stretched over outside of bucket

shake like hell over clean flat hard surface.......... BINGO!!......... as a matter fact I'm gonna go shake it again.


----------



## Keef

Bud -- Umbra got some kinda so nice dry ice hash machine and some use a Kanga -Can ! --Old Hippy 420 used to have a little red cement mixer he used to make bubble hash with ice !-- Turn his whole outdoor crop into hash !
I improvise !-- I got a 2 gallon bucket and and a set of one gallon hash bags !-- When I feel the urge I crumble up some weed then I shake it !-- I only use the one bag !-- It's  the way hash was made before dry ice and bubble hash !-- I show U what I do ?


----------



## johnnybuds

Keef said:


> JB --We working on it !-- I could do a lot better if I didn't have to grow under threat of jail !--
> 
> 
> I Work The same As You Keef :cry::cry:


----------



## Keef

One day I get some dry ice but for now !-- I shake a little by hand sometimes !- shake awhile reach in and crumble it around some then shake some more !-- I'm sure it's  not as good as dry ice or bubble but it'll do when U just would really like some hash !-- Gonna get me a reload shell cleaner --a screen and some dry ice and throw down !-- I shake a little then decarb what's  left and use it for caps !-- It ain't fancy but it's  the best U can get around here but of course U can't get any around here !-- One day I'm getting me one them Rosen presses and press hash !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Bud -- Umbra got some kinda so nice dry ice hash machine and some use a Kanga -Can ! --Old Hippy 420 used to have a little red cement mixer he used to make bubble hash with ice !-- Turn his whole outdoor crop into hash !
> I improvise !-- I got a 2 gallon bucket and and a set of one gallon hash bags !-- When I feel the urge I crumble up some weed then I shake it !-- I only use the one bag !-- It's  the way hash was made before dry ice and bubble hash !-- I show U what I do ?




I used the Kanga Can method.....  home made(5gallon Bucket)

Chem Soda 44 days in

View attachment IMG_0014.jpg


View attachment IMG_0017.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dis all I got ! 

View attachment 20161130_185501.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's  fine weed right there G !-- Hippy Slayer hash gonna make U crazy as me !-- Lilldabaldoya !


----------



## Keef

Lots of Pot farmers got to make they own stuff or choose to because it is just cheaper !-- Lyfespan took two big flat iron hair straightener plates and a hand clamp and he got a Rosin Press !-- Sure there may be fancier ones and stuff but bet your a** it'll work !--


----------



## Keef

Water temp is 76 --air temp is about 68 !-- If ya'll was here we'd go down the beach to no man's land -- Build us one of them burning man bon fires -- Breaking out some special reserve and get TWISTED !-- See that pier in the pic ? -- Been the site of some memorable events !-- It used to be no attendant at night !-- We went on the pier one night about midnight with an ice cold bottle of Grey Goose I think !-- It was day time before we found our way the few blocks home !
Then this other time abut sunset it was quite and I was out on the the end of the pier burning one thinking it just don't get no better than this !-- About that time I heard running and turned to see !-- Expect it to be kids playing !-- It wasn't it was a surfer with his board running toward me and behind him hustling to catch him was a cop !-- The surfer threw his board over the top rail like he done this before !-- Now They's a fat pissed off cop running toward me and I got a joint in my hand !-- What would U do ? -- I figure me and Mr. Lawdawg really didn't have a lot to talk about !-- I followed the surfer over the top rail !-- Fell for hours seemed like! 

View attachment 20161130_195824.jpg


View attachment 20161130_202441.jpg


----------



## Keef

U know what that second pic means !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> U know what that second pic means !




O Boy....... raspberry pie..... or those could be blackberries...... for a cobbler........ lol


----------



## Keef

No G !-- In this pic the bucket on the left is sweet dark cherry wine I just started yesterday !-- The 5 gallon bucket on the right is blueberry wine !--The first pic is  Blackberries to make blackberry brandy ! 

View attachment 20161130_210000.jpg


----------



## Keef

What's  your flavor ? -- The pink one on the right is Watermelon Brandy !-- A work in progress ! 

View attachment 20161130_210524.jpg


----------



## Budlight

I was bored so I figured I would take a few pics


----------



## Keef

We mashed in on 5 gallons of blackberry wine !-- Hard work is done !-- Slaved over a hot stove for a whole hour !-- I hear my buddy Hopper like some blackberry wine !-- D.D. off to bed early for her !-- Doc gave her some of them "ease pills"-- To easy her aches and pains some !--She even eased me one !--  She getting better !-- Hoping this run of brandy will get us thru the holiday season if we don't give too much away !-- I start some more soon as I got room !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef  how is your purple haze coming along


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I expect to see some hair tommorrow !-- Of the 4 I'm sexing I think I got 2 Purple Haze girls one Hoe Berry girl and a Hoe Berry boy !--They named it Hoe Berry and I don't have a clue which Berry but I will put the Hoe on the street !-- Hoe better get me my money too !-- Us Pot Pimps got to look good and looking good ain't cheap !-- I have  Been fooled before about sex!-- That Purple Haze got a hermie in it's ancestors so I'll have to watch them awhile !-- I had a plant hermie on me one time the second time I ran it !-- How can that even happen but it did !--Just popped a few flowers but that is too many !


----------



## Keef

Up rambling around having some face pressure !-- Looking for something else and look what I found !-- Forgot I had them ! 

View attachment 20161201_012237.jpg


----------



## Keef

Since I was up I took a couple jars and gathered shake here and there all from bud and crumbled it and some popcorn  !-- Shook me up a bowl !-- 

View attachment 20161201_022158_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

Still up !- -- I've built some strange stuff !- These are some the things I've built over the years !-- I'll post the pics and explain what they are !-- I bored and hanging out by myself so humor me !

A couple go-carts I rebuilt !

My paddle catamaran 

I hired a test pilot !-- D.D. would never ride a paddle boat that swam like a fish into alligator alley !

The test ride was on the first prototype -- There is a pic showing a later model !-- 

Then there is a pic of our hand made fair and festival concession stand !-- Built it all and it had to be easy up easy down and sturdy !

There's  a pic of a piece of PVC with some wires and bolts !-- That is my version of the Baghdad  Battery !-- Fill it with a slightly acidic or alkaline from O.J. to sea water and it makes 3 volts all day every day without ever needing to be charged !
My spear fishing bow with attached reel to reel the catch back in !


Then my hand cannon -- A potato gun that will shot more than potatos !-- 

Anyway some of the crazy stuff I've built ! 

View attachment 20161201_050533_001.jpg


View attachment 20161201_050324.jpg


View attachment 20161201_050026.jpg


View attachment 20161201_045940.jpg


View attachment 20161201_040043_001.jpg


View attachment 20161201_031039.jpg


----------



## Keef

When I no longer had access to metal working machine --Sometimes I still need a part or piece that U can't buy so I make my own !


----------



## Keef

Forgot one ! 

View attachment 20161201_031250.jpg


----------



## Keef

I forgot my recycling foray !! - Bowl made of milk jugs and Mardi Gras beads !

The cup is waste 5 gallon bucket plastic and cannabis fiber ! 

View attachment 20161201_060441.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. little cool this morn, had frost on the windshield. hope all are well or better at any rate. yall have a great one. peace


----------



## Kraven

Plague swapping still going on at the house.....we will live. Peace


----------



## Budlight

That's pretty cool Keef didn't realize you were at tinkerer 

Keef I always love building things  especially if it's unusual and stuff that nobody else has  One of my biggest passions of his building will riders on hydraulics  or custom Harleys 

                  Good morning all hope everyone is off to a great start


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Plague swapping still going on at the house.....we will live. Peace



 Hopefully you guys start to feel better soon Kraven absolutely nothing worse than getting rid of one sickness only  to inherit another one


----------



## Budlight

Keef  don't forget to rinse those seeds it's got to be coming up to 9:00 your time


----------



## lyfespan

morning peeps, im up and moving during the day got to get ready for emerald cup


----------



## Budlight

Lyfespan  that will definitely make for an exciting day  events like that are always a blast hope you have a great day my friend


----------



## lyfespan

Budlight said:


> Lyfespan  that will definitely make for an exciting day  events like that are always a blast hope you have a great day my friend



its not till next week, just prepping clones for the booth, slabs, rigs, flowers, and all the other crap for the booth


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bud !-- I got stoned and I had a hog leg in the smoker since yesterday !-- Had a tasty taste to see where it's  at !-- 18 hours at 220 and that perfect smoke! -- I still got it !
Bud I grew up around a metal fab shop ! --- I'm old now but I spent my young years running a milling machine -- Lathe -- punches-- presses - brakes all he normal shop machines !-- I could also weld stick and MIG !-- Daddy had a shop and the tools and there was always a pile of scrap steel for raw material !-- Next door was a mechanics shop !-- My little brother and the neighbor kid built a few cars for street racing !-- I can never forget the trouble they went through with thier engines !-- Each and every piston-- lifter and stuff had to be exactly the same !-- Weight -- and all the measures !-- Polished the exhaust and intake manifold to a mirror finish !-- First time out the brought another car home on a trailer! -- Racing for pink slips !-- That car looked like a piece of sheet !-- Reminds me a lot of the El Camino that Kamikaze used to drive Hopper !
People don't expect a piece of sheet looking car to come off the line with the front wheels in the air !--


----------



## Budlight

I love building with metal myself if it's metal and unusual I'll build it if it's stock and normal I don't want nothing to do with it That's  awesome kind of reminds me of my buddies 69 442  never been restored at that point but was fast as hell we used to smoke a lot of the new vets and all  those kinds of high-end cars it was awesome because when we get to the next set of lights I'd roll down my window and yell out to buddy I bet that you'd never see a bucket of rust blow past you so fast in your life boy would they ever get mad we used to call her the 5 L eater one time we beat this guy and his Mustang he was so pissed off he kicked his girlfriend out in The  middle of  nowhere


----------



## Keef

Before I die I'd like to see what I can do with my " wet heat"  boat motor !--  if I ever get to build it !-- A there was once a very powerful engine used in torpedoes in late world war one and the early part of the 2nd World War !-- It was a closed system and once turned on ran until it hit it's target or ran out of fuel !-- It was called the Bliss -Levit Mark 7 if I I remember right! - They were on to something but lacked the technology to take it to it's  limit! -- Better batteries spelled the end of wet heat !-- One malfunctioned during testing an pushed a one ton torpedo 45 feet into the air !-- Give me a 500 lb craft and my upgrades  it'll be very fast !-- The one thing that will push it over the top if I ever get to build it is the weight to power ratio !-- Every additional horsepower cost U in weight! -- That weight to power ration plaguing other engines  just doesn't apply to wet heat !--


----------



## ness

Hello, lyfespan, I hope you have a great day at the emerald cup.

Keef, Grower 13, Budlight great pictures of the hash.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC. I too have been fooling around with making of the hash.  I love the taste and the High.  I need to get high.  Got to fine my pipe.  :spit:and:bong2:


----------



## yarddog

Bpu at 8 weeks.   Playing the waiting game now.


----------



## ness

Looking good YD.  Nice and heavy.  It's going to be a smoker.  :icon_smile:


----------



## ness

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=239564&stc=1&d=1480613136 

View attachment 100_0368.JPG


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0288.JPG


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0033.JPG


This is Lillie. Just practicing posting pic.


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0026.JPG


This is Buttons.  I think I got it.


----------



## Keef

O.K. -- I'm trying to take a nap and these people knock on my door just to ask if I've taken Jesus into my heart and been saved ? --- I was upset but I was polite !-- I simple told her -- "Lady I know your book as good as U and I'll have nothing to do with such foolishness or any other religious scam !-- Have a nice day "
Was I too harsh !-- I try to fit in but U knock on my door in an attempt to save my soul  !- I'm gonna ruin your day !-- Mormons haven't been back since I laughed at them and explain that if I didn't believe the bible was the ordained word of God -- Can U imagine my amusement at your attempt to say Jesus also came to America! -- It really is a stretch don't U think ?-- and the called him macaroni !-- Needed a special pair of glasses to read thier holy book but alas --The special glasses and book have disappeared !! --Trust us though --this is what it said ! -- Then there's the way Dianetics do it !-- If U want to advance you'll have to pay for the special knowledge we'll share !-- Sheet in one hand and pray in the other and see which one gets full first !-- I want argue details with them !-- I just invalidate the basis of thier belief system !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> Bpu at 8 weeks.   Playing the waiting game now.



 Absolutely amazing dog  good job my friend just love the picture


----------



## Budlight

Good morning the plants and puppies are looking good hope you're having a good day

On another note time to pack the pipe and get something done picked up some new totes for the clones today do you think these lids will be too transparent or should I paint them








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grower13

View attachment imagesJAW6XDPG.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

yarddog said:


> Bpu at 8 weeks.   Playing the waiting game now.


:clap::clap::48:


----------



## Grower13

View attachment a622a43f36d3bd486ffaf18c139ed6b6.jpg


----------



## yarddog

So true.   I prefer the smell of bud on the plant over dried bud.   So intoxicating.    Mmmmm


----------



## Budlight

Keef how are the  sprouts looking

 How is everyone's evening going


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 0 -dark -30 at the beach --Still dark !!-- We gonna have storms today !-- I feel like it too !-- Left arm is just kinda hanging there !-- It works but is about 1/2 second slow !-- At least the finger work if I prop the arm !-- Face not good either -- 
Bud I get those seed out the rinse in about 4 hours ! 
I got up and took my caps and packed a pipe of that Keif G13 made me shake last night !-- Should help !
I did get that front hog leg in the smoker -- Been in there at 225 degrees for bout 12 hours !-- Not bragging but that is gonna be some fine meat !-- I done this before !---Anyway -I'm off to see just how hight I can get !
What ever it takes to help the pain !


----------



## Kraven

Temps lower today than yesterday....still slamming Tylenol 8 hrs apart.....2 solid days of fever but it looks to be breaking on us ...so maybe turning the corner....peace


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC...
Morning Joe, hope that you are doing well this morning......:48:.......Nurse Larry for the pain in my back....
Kraven, take care my friend, hopefully that fever breaks....


----------



## mrcane

Nurse Larry 28 days..... 

View attachment 20161129_162632.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, going to the doctor over the shoulder this morning. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## mrcane

yarddog said:


> Bpu at 8 weeks.   Playing the waiting game now.



I smell Blueberry Muffins...Nice job Y.D.


----------



## Keef

I'm trying to get back up again !-- Somebody hand me my pipe !--


----------



## Keef

I'm missing a day this week !-- This is Thursday in my mind !-- I am confused !-- Only one thing to do and that is get really high !-- Who really knows what day it is anyway !-- I keep it simple -- This is the day U get high-er !-- Oh Well !-- I got sprouts to move to a grow medium and I need to check the sex on those plants and that's  my day !


----------



## yarddog

Thanks ness, mrcane and everyone for the kind words on the bpu, I'm just a dog trying to catch a bone.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning every one


----------



## Keef

14 hours at 225 degrees !--- Best pulled pork in town !  -- I think I found your bone Dog ! 

View attachment 20161202_093807.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning friends. Ness, Lilly and buttons are adorable.. sweet faces.. Your plant is beautiful too but it has either thrip or spider mites... Better get a loupe and find out what it is. 

YD, nice cola! really enjoy that big girl.

Keef, I read mr rb your mini rant about the mormons and we both laughed very hard.. Macaroni???? 
Giggy, good luck with the shoulder.

Good morning Mr Cane, sorry bout your back.. been doing to much tai chi? Glad you have the nurse.

Thinking about getting a new light, led, Lush... probably won't just thinking 30 % off.

i woke up ticked this morning that the orange one is still president elect.. NO politics talking.. Just saying how I feel this friday morning in december.


----------



## Keef

U got to laugh Rose !--- I just checked those plants I'm sexing !-- Three still show no sign of sex but the Hoe Berry I was convinced was a boy got beautiful white V's standing loud an proud this morning !---

Rose I didn't mean for it to be a mini rant !-- but if U come at me U better know your stuff  !-- They haven't been back !-- I'm non denominational !-- I'll shoot your religion down if U show up at my door talking religion !


----------



## Budlight

It's Friday so I figured I'd post some porn











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Bud the treated  sprouts are in the grow medium !--- So we wait !

Got a new girl if she don't hermie !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud the treated  sprouts are in the grow medium !--- So we wait !
> 
> Got a new girl if she don't hermie !--



 That's awesome buddy I'm excited  to see if you get one fingers crossed


----------



## Keef

I don't get excited about Zombie Juice  anymore !-- It is just a tedious thing with no guarantee but I keep playing the game anyway !-- U can't win if U don't play !

I always been a tinker !-- I don 't have access to steel working stuff anymore so I work with a lot of PVC !-- If I need a part or piece and it does't have to made of metal I make it out of PVC !-- I cut me a piece of PVC and put it in the oven at 300 degrees so it softens up !-- If I'm making a flat part I spit the pipe long ways with scissors then throw it on the floor and put a piece of plywood on it and stand on it until it cools and I have a flat piece of PVC to work with !-- Draw the part out then cut it out with a jig saw !--- Curved or twisted parts I use gloves and fit them while warm then cut off excess!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I don't get excited about Zombie Juice  anymore !-- It is just a tedious thing with no guarantee but I keep playing the game anyway !-- U can't win if U don't play !
> 
> I always been a tinker !-- I don 't have access to steel working stuff anymore so I work with a lot of PVC !-- If I need a part or piece and it does't have to made of metal I make it out of PVC !-- I cut me a piece of PVC and put it in the oven at 300 degrees so it softens up !-- If I'm making a flat part I spit the pipe long ways with scissors then throw it on the floor and put a piece of plywood on it and stand on it until it cools and I have a flat piece of PVC to work with !-- Draw the part out then cut it out with a jig saw !--- Curved or twisted parts I use gloves and fit them while warm then cut off excess!



 That's pretty inventive my friend I would have to say really good thinking


----------



## Keef

Slit a piece of 6 inch schedule 40 PVC  and flattened it out !--That be D.D.'s cutting board !-- Dishwasher safe and all !


----------



## Keef

As a young man I made my living doing R&D for concrete machine companies !--- I have always just understood moving parts !--- I was young and nieve! -- They used me as a technology thief !-- I built a machine for a company up near Chicago and set thier shop up to mass produce it !-- Worked my way right out of a job !-- Once the machine was built and the shop producing it there was no longer a need for R&D !

I received an engineering bonus and a pink slip the same day !--- Swore I would never build for anyone but myself again !-- I reelected in the army !-- They still make my machine !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning friends. Ness, Lilly and buttons are adorable.. sweet faces.. Your plant is beautiful too but it has either thrip or spider mites... Better get a loupe and find out what it is.
> 
> YD, nice cola! really enjoy that big girl.
> 
> Keef, I read mr rb your mini rant about the mormons and we both laughed very hard.. Macaroni????
> Giggy, good luck with the shoulder.
> 
> Good morning Mr Cane, sorry bout your back.. been doing to much tai chi? Glad you have the nurse.
> 
> Thinking about getting a new light, led, Lush... probably won't just thinking 30 % off.
> 
> i woke up ticked this morning that the orange one is still president elect.. NO politics talking.. Just saying how I feel this friday morning in december.


 
Thanks Rose about my dogs and I have harvest the plant, I didn't notice any bugs.  I'll keep a close eye on my next grow.:48:


----------



## ness

Good afternoon OFC.  Right now I got seven plant growing.  2 Unknowns, 2 BUB X BB,  a Black Berry, a Hippie Dawg, and a Aurora Indica.  I think they are all girls.  Well, it is time for my Wake and Bake.


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> It's Friday so I figured I'd post some porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Bud, real nice and I just love the lady bugs.  Have a good day.:48:


----------



## Budlight

Thanks ness   Just a little extra preventive measures And the plants really like them too they say they're good company when no one's around hahaha  hope you're having a good day as well


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !-- This is not political O.K. !-- More of a warning to the peeps in the free states !--- I know lots of U don't watch the news and others get thier news from questionable and even false on line sources !--- political name has appointed Jeff Sessions a strong anti weed proponent to the Office of Attorney General who will affect policy and could even come after the legal states !-- I wouldn't be putting my name on a growers list any time soon !


----------



## johnnybuds

Keef said:


> Afternoon O.F.C. !-- This is not political O.K. !-- More of a warning to the peeps in the free states !--- I know lots of U don't watch the news and others get thier news from questionable and even false on line sources !--- political name has appointed Jeff Sessions a strong anti weed proponent to the Office of Attorney General who will affect policy and could even come after the legal states !-- I wouldn't be putting my name on a growers list any time soon !


:yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

Me and JB and us prohibition peeps knows exactly where we stand with the law ! -- We grow under 2 rules !--
Rule #1 --- Don't get caught! ---

 Rule #2 --- Any questions ? -- Refer to rule #1 !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment merry_cannabis_by_marihuano420-d7wywjj.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

Keef said:


> Me and JB and us prohibition peeps knows exactly where we stand with the law ! -- We grow under 2 rules !--
> Rule #1 --- Don't get caught! ---
> 
> Rule #2 --- Any questions ? -- Refer to rule #1 !


:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper

I am in Texas,,what the hell can they do to me that they cant already do,,or haven't already done.

I've been smoking Pot most all my life,,,, illegally. Whats new!


----------



## Keef

It's  hard growing in these circumstances !-- There will be percussions to this when they loosen the law !--- We've had to hide --Keep our mouths closed and stay in deep cover !--- We've had to learn to grow in what I call combat conditions !-- Paranoia has become a tool !-- Anything don't "feel right "-- Your fault ? -- My fault ?- Nobody's fault ? -- We out !-- One day they gonna have to deal with the consequences of thier war on weed !-- The law says we can only have a certain number of plants ? --- Sure that'll  work !-- That's  the number of plants U can find !-- They taught us to hide a grow ? -- The law changes I'll have 2 grow sites !--U might find one !


----------



## johnnybuds

WeedHopper said:


> I am in Texas,,what the hell can they do to me that they cant already do,,or haven't already done.
> 
> I've been smoking Pot most all my life,,,, illegally. Whats new!



:yeahthat:


----------



## ness

Computer troubles. Just got back on. :yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

Hopper U back home ?-- Illegal is all we ever known !-- This legal weed is just something we hear about !
I be glad when U can grow again !--- If U don't let me give U some clones ? --- It's  gonna hurt my feelings !

I don't know about other Outlaw growers but because of the risk -- I can't tell peeps about my grow !-- or  show U my grow because if I tell U or show U and I get busted !--- I'm coming for U !


----------



## ness

Ha Keef, jb what ya smoking, I'm smoking my Aurora Indica.  Pretty soon I can add more brands.  If everything goes right.


----------



## ness

Had all kind of things to do today and my computer went hire wirer.  Got it all fix right now.  Transfer plant yesterday they are sitting pretty for now. :farm:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- More U grow the better U get !-- I don't remember but did U get a couple Master Kush seed ? -- I been liking fem. Seed  !-- No need to sex and U clone them soon as they  big enough ! --- I'm blooming mine and have clones rooted !
The doc changed D.D.'s antibiotic and it jacked her G.I. system !-- Coming out both ends so she has to stay home from work tonight !--
I plan to keep her comfortable as possible so I'm shaking some fine bud and then I'm gonna light her up !
You'll have to forgive the high tech gear in the pic ! 

View attachment 20161202_172803.jpg


----------



## Keef

G13 -- Cuz can U post a pick of your 5 gallon Kanga Can ? -- I need something else !-- It's  not hard to shake out a pipe but it could be much more efficient !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G13 -- Cuz can U post a pick of your 5 gallon Kanga Can ? -- I need something else !-- It's  not hard to shake out a pipe but it could be much more efficient !




It's a 5 gallon bucket and a 220 micron 5 gallon bubble bag pulled over outside of bucket clear down till the screen is down to the lip of bucket........ I'll post a picture......... but it looks like this....... dang easy...... makes you feel foolish doing the bubble way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ


----------



## Keef

G --I think I got it but a pics always helps !

Don't U just love it when an unsexed plant shows U this !

The brewery !-- 5 gallons cherry wine in the 5 gallon bucket turned $300 primary fermenter --The 2 --1/2 gallons water bottles are my award winning blueberry wine and the 5 gallon water bottle got the blackberry !--- Bout mid day tommorrow one of those jugs of blueberry go into the freezer !-- After about 18 hours most of the water will freeze and what doesn't will be brandy !-- Depending on the amount of alcohol I'll recover about one fifth of the original volume !-- The alcohol dissolves these terps we been talking about too which is where the flavor lives !-- Can't make the wine too fruity because U be concentrating it times 5 !
Working on that pipe of keif and D.D. isn't frowning anymore !-- I think it's  working !


----------



## Keef

OOPS! -- Where's  the pic ? -- Stoned again ! 

View attachment 20161202_182233.jpg


View attachment 20161202_182452.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper U back home ?-- Illegal is all we ever known !-- This legal weed is just something we hear about !
> I be glad when U can grow again !--- If U don't let me give U some clones ? --- It's  gonna hurt my feelings !
> 
> I don't know about other Outlaw growers but because of the risk -- I can't tell peeps about my grow !-- or  show U my grow because if I tell U or show U and I get busted !--- I'm coming for U !



Yep,,i be home. And i will definitely call on you when i am able to grow again. Thanks Little Brother


----------



## Keef

I look forward to it Hopper !-- I do have some fine genetics and others in the works !-- It has to be something impressive! -- U could get just about anything U looking for so it has to be good enough to get the attention of an old stoner like U so I got my work cut out for me !--


----------



## Keef

Rose if all goes well those Nurse Larry seed are headed north early this week !--D.D. got your addy and all right ?-- I know U can get all sorts of varieties but would U like some of this B.B. - x - BPU that a few of us grow ? -- Got many plenty seed !--


----------



## Keef

Watermelon Brandy !-- D.D. declares it's my best yet ! 

View attachment 20161202_191718.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0019.jpg


View attachment IMG_0020.jpg


View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## Keef

U put the weed and dry ice in the bag put the lid on and shake ? -- Is the pic your Chem Soda ? -- 9,000 plus varieties  and I only want about a thousand of them !-- Growing really out bring out your hoarding tendencies !-- At least it does to me !-- One day I gotta try some of that Chem Soda and Hippy Slayer Iike U and Kraven grow !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> U put the weed and dry ice in the bag put the lid on and shake ? -- Is the pic your Chem Soda ? -- 9,000 plus varieties  and I only want about a thousand of them !-- Growing really out bring out your hoarding tendencies !-- At least it does to me !-- One day I gotta try some of that Chem Soda and Hippy Slayer Iike U and Kraven grow !



grass monkey........ by LED SeedZ

View attachment IMG_0027.jpg



no lid...... just what you see...... shake like crazy........

watch that video I posted link to.


----------



## N.E.wguy

well 7 larry og X gsc sprouts fully rooted planted into Growstone GS-4 Coco Mix and 4 clones that arrived today also potted 


Keef any was to turn shatter to oil to mix the juice


----------



## Keef

Probably gonna have to add a little EJ Mix !-- No more than half and half less if U can !-- Put it in a small microwave safe dish !-- Watch the video at EJ Mix! -- They pop it into the microwave for a few seconds at a time until it comes up to a boil !-- Carefully !!-- Make U a little stirrer with a paperclip or something !-- It will mix better and more completely when hot !-- First though just pop it in a few seconds to see it melt !-- Make U a little whish out of a paperclip or something !-- We ain't talking about big batches !-- Another way to mix to better while it is hot is if U had a double male IV fitting that way when U got the mix hot U could shoot it back and forth between 2 syringes if U know what I mean ? -- It should get liquid enough alone when hot to fill a cartridge with syringe and large bore blunt needle !-- Cooler it gets the thicker it'll get !-- Got to work fast !


----------



## N.E.wguy

k got every thing i need will report back


----------



## johnnybuds

Grower13 said:


> grass monkey........ by LED SeedZ
> 
> View attachment 239595
> 
> 
> 
> no lid...... just what you see...... shake like crazy........
> 
> watch that video I posted link to.




Nice Cola :clap:


----------



## umbra

Getting ready for my trip to Boston and I was low on the vape cartridge, so I made some rosin and put it in there. It was a bit too thick to flow, so I added a bit of tincture. The extra alcohol helped it to flow. The additional alcohol burned off very quickly and it hits pretty good and 1 hit will slap you hard. It hasn't clogged yet.


----------



## Keef

JB -- The man got the genetics and he got the skill !-- That's  what he does !-- Makes me a little jealous !

U know that big Boston butt roast in the pic this morning ? --- There's  a tradition in the bayou of making Christmas Tamales !-- Anyway perfect piece of smoked pork !-- U know what D.D. said about it ? --- Ain't big enough !-- Making Tamales or Boudin is a long drawn out all day project with lots of required drinking and smoking !-- We could use some help but none of these people gonna be at my house !-- I have a secret identity !-- I'm a pot pharmer !-- Don't tell anyone O.K. !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> JB -- The man got the genetics and he got the skill !-- That's  what he does !-- Makes me a little jealous !
> 
> U know that big Boston butt roast in the pic this morning ? --- There's  a tradition in the bayou of making Christmas Tamales !-- Anyway perfect piece of smoked pork !-- U know what D.D. said about it ? --- Ain't big enough !-- Making Tamales or Boudin is a long drawn out all day project with lots of required drinking and smoking !-- We could use some help but none of these people gonna be at my house !-- I have a secret identity !-- I'm a pot pharmer !-- Don't tell anyone O.K. !




I'm very fortunate to get good help from good peeps....... learned a lot here......  you can't get out of them what ain't in them


----------



## Keef

I'm a student of the plant there will always be better pharmers than me but I get by !- My big hope is these polyploids via genetic doubling !-- I really expected to be able to pull it off easily but it's not that easy !-- I don't know what I'll find or where it'll lead but I'm on it !--- All I know for sure is they say Doctor David Suzuki  made U.B.C. Chemo this way so I want to know what else is there !-- Same process used to make seedless melons , big a** Strawberries and quite a few fruits and veggies we eat !-- It's  not nessesary but more of a personal challenge !-- Not just to make a tetraploid but to aquire the skill to make them !-- High Times had an article not long ago titled "Is Mutant Marijuana on the Horizon ?"-- It is !--


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok used 1.5ml pure magic gummi bear mixer, 1 g bubble gum shatter bho =1ml, got me 3 full cartridges and enough to top one off ( there was a little sensi star left in the tank is the distortion, but its not thick it vapes good and gets u ripped off a few hits, same as dispensary stuff 1/3 the price, looks the same cosistency of what I usually get 

View attachment IMG_2429.JPG


View attachment IMG_2439 (1).JPG


----------



## Budlight

Keef check your in box


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Did I miss anything ? -- Sometimes I must get a little too high !
Bud -- That's where I started ! -- Thanks I just wanted to see if it was the same !
Is it raining all over the world ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes you missed it Keef. Texas has been invaded by the Rain Aliens. Helppppp,,,im drowning.  Lol Yehaaaaaaaaaa. 

Does anybody know what 11 and 1 is,,,,,,,


----------



## Keef

Go NE !-- What Is that gummy bear mixer ? -- Is that how U thinned it ?-- 
Umbra was the alcohol a little bitter ?--- less than 3 % !--  I'm glad U guys can do this already !-- We haven't been weed independent long and don't have enough in stock to start doing this yet !-- but I will and I'll be coming to U guys with questions ! -- 
Like Lyfespan said it all starts with the farmer !-- Without the weed none of the rest matters !
We gonna build us a nice buzz today ? -- Fire it up !--


----------



## Keef

Eleventeen ?


----------



## WeedHopper

My Dallas Cowboys are 11 and 1,,,,:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

nope its the flavor of the Pure Magic propylene glycol, polyethylene glycol binder juice. 
pre flavored to hide the nasty taste that people say that other stuff has ans not have to cut it with ejuice. sat over night in cartridges 0 separation consistency is still 100% fluid with no heat nice air bubble movement

Getting 5 grams GSC shatter today to make a bigger batch, try it in a real mod box and tank


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC ...Just waking up the girls....
Shall we puff one....:48: 

View attachment 20161203_060416.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Very nice work cane. Looks like I'm sorta on the mend, seems like I have had sickness for weeks on end lol.....I'm such a sissy when it comes to being sick....but this was a really nasty nasty cold/ flu or whatever....it wasn't your garden variety rhinovirus.


----------



## Keef

Outstanding NE !--- It is not easy working with such a small volume !--That 440 P.G. U used for a mixer is also sold as Pro-Mix  and EJ Mix --The decision now is do U cut it down to about 30 % and have Liquid Weed- or keep it as strong as possible ? ---I been thinking about using one of those glass bottles that meds like lidocaine used to come in !-- One ounce heavy glass bottle with a rubber plug ? --- Maybe make it and store it in the same container !-- Working with a hot extract and heavy gauge needle is probably the key to getting the stuff in a cartridge !


----------



## mrcane

Thank you Kraven, glad to hear that you are on the mend...
I need to medicate heavy, the low back is hurting...and I have a 3hr.push hands workshop....:48:.....
WH....Pats and Raiders not far back @ 9 and 2...I like...


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven --Mr. Cane !-- Push what ? -- No I'll pass on da push ups !-- Cane U still take caps ? -- Might be a different bug but this bug D.D. got is bad news ! -- Her chest is clearing up but the sinus infection is lingering so the new antibiotics !--- 
I haven't caught it yet but she been banned to her day sleeping room till she well !
That's cool about the vape liquid --- Still not sure if when the time comes I want to introduce the local masses to hash oil carts or cut it by about 1/3 and introduce them to Liquid Weed !-- About 30 % THC would blow they mind !- Most don't even know such a thing is possible !


----------



## mrcane

Keef yep I am still on the Caps just not regular enough...thanks for the reminder I will have one now..
My wife also has a wicked head cold...what's up?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Did I miss anything ? -- Sometimes I must get a little too high !
> Bud -- That's where I started ! -- Thanks I just wanted to see if it was the same !
> Is it raining all over the world ?



 No rain here my friend just snow and cold cold weather


----------



## Keef

NE --  I am happy it works for U !-- I don't have the weed to make extract yet !-- I'm not complaining !-- Nothing wrong with some prime flowers-- a little hash and regular doses of caps for 2 !-- I'm gonna have to see if I might lay hands on some shatter !-- It would be a lot easier on D.D.'s lungs !-- Maybe have the process down when I can start making my own shatter !-- Yep !-- That's  the ticket !-- Get me some of that special mix and see what I can do !
Cane I know the caps slow U down but it's pain or slow down a little !


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud -- I've heard tell of this stuff ya'll call snow !-- I don't like it !


----------



## Keef

Taking some clones today maybe tommorrow from my new Hoe Berry girl and that beautiful new  Purple Haze girl !


----------



## WeedHopper

Cane,,i think something is wrong with those girls,,,i better rush right over and check them out. Probably have them transfered to my ER for further treatment.........:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

got clones from santa yesterday, elves dropped them off
 funk #1,#2 and cotton candy #1,#2

if u can get a gram of shatter and the mix and needle are like 30$ it's worth it it was another 5$ for the glass mixing container 

i mixed some 80/20 with a tiny bit of it in a real tank and it does not mix well at all stays separated


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Cane,,i think something is wrong with those girls,,,i better rush right over and check them out. Probably have them transfered to my ER for further treatment.........:48:[/QUOTE
> About 30 more days we will have a taste ,,stop by      ....................:48:........


----------



## Keef

NE-- U need to 'splain that better 80/20 what and what didn't mix well and separated when !-- U heated it in the microwave to boiling but not smoking and mixed it ?-- Heavy gauge needle to fill the carts ? -- Tell me again what worked best and what didn't !


----------



## Keef

Heavy gauge needle and syringe ---Check ! 

View attachment 20161203_105502.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Pneumonia is everywhere!  Kraven, sounds like you guys had true influenza. Man you be careful.. I think it is weird when the same virus is all over the us..and maybe china.  weird, we are a mobile society..

So..I am thinking about buying a megahome machine that reclaims the booze after i make the rso, only it isn't rso, it is feco...sounds too much like fecal, anyway it is "full extract cannabis oil"  trying to decide. It would pay for itself, but i really like our rso.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Taking some clones today maybe tommorrow from my new Hoe Berry girl and that beautiful new  Purple Haze girl !





So happy for ya Keef.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Pneumonia is everywhere!  Kraven, sounds like you guys had true influenza. Man you be careful.. I think it is weird when the same virus is all over the us..and maybe china.  weird, we are a mobile society..
> 
> So..I am thinking about buying a megahome machine that reclaims the booze after i make the rso, only it isn't rso, it is feco...sounds too much like fecal, anyway it is "full extract cannabis oil"  trying to decide. It would pay for itself, but i really like our rso.



 Rose I am very interested in the RSO as well  keep me posted on what you find is the best method and hope you're  having a good day


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Heavy gauge needle and syringe ---Check !


love cooking with these


----------



## Keef

Rose --U say potato --I say tater !-- Still the same thing !-- Making and recovering the alcohol would be a money saver !--- 
Bud -- Rose got one of those Magic Butter Machines to make RSO !-- Only thing is U have to evaporate the alcohol off !--- Everclear is expensive and even the anhydrous alcohol Umbra uses is $60 a gallon !-- Then just evaporate it away after extracting the oil !-- This machine recovers the alcohol !


----------



## Budlight

Anyone ever see one of these guys before







Could it be The first stages of a baby ladybug


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  I try to upload pictures of my hash, I made last night with the kanga can, I'm having trouble.  I'll deal with it later.  

Keef, you sent me one Master Kush Fem.  Thank You. Can't wait to start it. 

Kraven, I use my kanga can with the nickels not the dry ice.  It worked.  But, I'm wonder if dry ice would work better.  Kind of afraid to use dry ice.  In the long run, I will try the dry ice.  Thank You Kraven for post the Kanga Can.


----------



## ness

Smoking on my hash and it is tasty. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

Rose -- More than one of us got's a still and knows how to make alcohol !-- Kraven show U how distill off alcohol at least as strong as Everclear !-- If U make your own for pennies on the dollar evaporating it off ain't a problem ! --- Sugar liquor is easy !--- 100 lbs sugar 100 gallons of water and a pound of yeast !-- In a submarine still ( about 800 gallons ) the fermentation and distillation are done in the same big tank !-- After the yeast eats all that sugar and turns it into alcohol it's  time to cook it off !-- At about 190 degrees the alcohol begins turning into a vapor !-- That vapor comes out the cap and into copper tubing then to a doubler or thump keg !-- It allows any water to collect out of the vapor into a container while the pure alcohol vapor goes to the worm -- A worm is a coil of copper tubing in a tank of flowing water that cools the vapor and condenses it back into a Liquid! -- There's  your High Test alcohol or homemade Everclear !
White Whiskey -- White Mule -- Stump Water -- Moonshine -- Whatever U want to call it! --It's the same thing !


----------



## Keef

Kraven teach U about --Heads --Hearts and Tails !


----------



## Keef

Never seen the bug before so I get D.D. to find out !

Blueberry Wine in the freezer !-- Instead of taking the alcohol out the wine I remove most of the water by freezing it !--That alcohol retains the terps from the wine ---This will make about 3 bottles of blackberry brandy ! 

View attachment 20161203_130714.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Never seen the bug before so I get D.D. to find out !
> 
> Blueberry Wine in the freezer !-- Instead of taking the alcohol out the wine I remove most of the water by freezing it !--That alcohol retains the terps from the wine ---This will make about 3 bottles of blackberry brandy !



Thanks Keef


----------



## Rosebud

I believe that is a lady bug larva.  

I got my machine today, maybe do a thread?


----------



## Rosebud

I believe that is a lady bug larva.  

I got my machine today, maybe do a thread?


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> I believe that is a lady bug larva.
> 
> I got my machine today, maybe do a thread?



 I will definitely be following that Thread 

 That really sucks rose I got all scared and took it out of the grow room and killed it then I took a better look at the picture and blew it up and realized what it was I feel like such a bad dad been trying so hard to create some babies because they are the ones that do the ultimate cleaning I finally got one and I throw it out


----------



## Rosebud

BUT, YOU LEARNED and will never do it again.  I love those little "alligators" when i get them... Don't beat yourself up..


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> BUT, YOU LEARNED and will never do it again.  I love those little "alligators" when i get them... Don't beat yourself up..



 I definitely learned I really love them to their cool to look at and they are definitely a good  anti bug  prevention plus it keeps the girls company


----------



## WeedHopper

Cold Bud Light and a Bowl of Trainwreck. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Face feels like it is on fire !-- Sheet making me CRAZY !


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Time for a hit.


----------



## ness

I thought I had it all figure out, with this picture stuff, posted my dog O:K.  Now, I can seem to post pictures again.  Don't ask me.  I'll get it. Time to get high.:fly:


----------



## ness

Just hit the old h****sh. One day, I think, I will make a whole plant into hsh. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Evening  Ness !-- This the sister to that Master Kush U got ! -- I got no idea how long it been in bloom I didn't write it down but got long time yet ! 

View attachment 20161203_182056.jpg


----------



## Budlight

I think I can honestly say I'm a straight up OG lover of all kinds I think OG is what I'm going to start collecting just wish I could get some of your guises tasty clone only OG's  what is your guys  favourite OG  strain


----------



## yarddog

What up ofc...   I had a good day, made a new friend. 
Nice bugs.


----------



## DirtyDiana

This one's for you Kraven! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480371899256.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

made some GSC Sugar wax into vape cartridge juice 2 grams wax = 6.5 cartridges


----------



## Rosebud

Cool YD, that is awesome!
Budlight that nurse larry is from larry og kush.. so there is another og for ya. 

Peace out you guys.. Kraven, feel better. I am ready for bed... good night all.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Cool YD, that is awesome!
> Budlight that nurse larry is from larry og kush.. so there is another og for ya.
> 
> Peace out you guys.. Kraven, feel better. I am ready for bed... good night all.



Thank you so much rose  i'm so excited for them to get here  they just can't get here fast enough


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> What up ofc...   I had a good day, made a new friend.
> Nice bugs.




I made a new friend too..........  I'd thump those bugs as hard as I could.


----------



## giggy

get your head outta bed, or should i say a$$es outta bed. time to wake and bake in ofc land. went to doctor over my shoulder friday, i got to go to therapy for teo times for two weeks if it last that long. she said it may be spurs but she thinks i got a deep cuff tear. said we will have to do the mri/dye to find it. she's pretty sure that is what it is from what i told her i was doing when i started hurting. i was doing butter flys, she looked at me and told me i was to old to be doing them. all i know is i went from almost 300 lbs. to the 250's but have put some back on since i haven't been able to lift.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Evening Ness !-- This the sister to that Master Kush U got ! -- I got no idea how long it been in bloom I didn't write it down but got long time yet !


 
Very Beautiful Keef.:icon_smile:


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0375.jpg


This is the hash, I made from one plant.  Used the kanga can.  Smoke good and sure taste great.


----------



## ness

Waiting for the coffee and than it will be Wake and Bake for me.


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> This one's for you Kraven!


 
Cute, DD.  You have been sick for awhile now.  I hope your get to  feeling better soon.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- I feel old !-- Making grandpa noises !--- I need one NE's  hash oil carts !-- It's raining !-- It would be easier to list the stuff that don't hurt  than the stuff that does ! -- Taking extra caps I need a break !-- I'm with Ness !-- Hash and coffee for breakfast !-- Try to get this woman well enough to work !-- It sucks financially up in here !-- Let's  just get high and watch the rain !-- I could use a good laugh or a fight !-- Where's G13 ? -- He'll fight with me !--- No it just ain't in me today !-- Ya'll have a good day !


----------



## Kraven

YD, you already had a friend, you just didn't realize it 
Today is same or maybe worse, may end up having to go to the doc to get a zpack....I have an apt on the 8th so trying to hold out....gosh this is the cold that just keeps on giving....it has been a very long time since I have been beaten down this bad with a cold...this is one of those three you get in a lifetime that you remember.


----------



## mrcane

Jezzzzz Kraven what a butt kicker eh....
My wife is battling the same, hasn't got to me yet. 
Hope you have a better day. 
Lights are firing up...gotta love farming....


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,,G13 said you are a big panny wearing Sissy.......:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i believe Wh is ready for a fight too.

Good morning all.

Giggy, you sound like my 41 year old daughter doing one arm push ups...why i say????? cause she could she says... at work tore a rotater cuff tendon.. i say it is from the macho one arm push ups that little tiny body did.  She had surgery,,, i hope yours gets better soon with the pt.  good luck guy.

Cool about g13 and Yd... love that. 

So, i was sending out oil to Joe and it was from speedy pot, so i said, i just can't let that go out without tasting it.. well, i took it at 11 am... by 12:30 i was asleep for two hours. i would say speedy pot doesn't stay speedy in oil.  

Kraven, baby doll, you just kick this... it is a three weeker... love ya.


----------



## Keef

He right Hopper !-- A pink panty wearing sissy ! -- Ugh !-- I'm dulling it some !-- That's  good weed !-- 
Yep Cane lights are on in bloom I need to see what's  up !-- Need to clone those girls if I'm gonna let them run !-- It's  always a question !-- When I'm sexing and a girl shows up I have to decide to either take a couple cuts off the bottom for clones and let the plant finish or pull it back to veg and start cutting on it then run a bunch at once !-- She just showed so I have time to take and root cuts and if for some reason the don't root I still got time to try again !-- I'm kinda hoping this Purple Haze will show a little more lemon than blueberry but sounds tasty !-- I pulled an unmarked jar out and couldn't remember what was in it !-- Pop the lid ? --- That blueberry !-- No doubt !-- Does hash get better as it ages ? -- I think maybe it does ?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> He right Hopper !-- A pink panty wearing sissy ! -- Ugh !-- I'm dulling it some !



:holysheep:


----------



## Keef

Hey G13 ! -- I know I count on U if I wanted to fight but it ain't in me today !-- Reading between the lines there --- Wish there was someone a little closer to me -- It'd be nice to meet my peeps !-- More coffee and smoke! -- I need to top all the boxes off then go back and pH them !-- Got wine in the freezer that  needs the ice filtered off !--- Went from 5 gallons down to about 2 now !-- I'll have it finished this evening !--Get about 5 --750 mil bottles of excellent fire water --Or Blueberry Blast as I call it !


----------



## mrcane

Keef you make lots of wine and brandy....  what do you do with it all? You don't drink.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,im with you. Me thinks weed becomes more sedative when turned into oil. 
I was laughing yesterday because my dog was laying down eating a biscuit. The oil keeps him very calm. Although when he is up and around he seems very alert.


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Keef you make lots of wine and brandy....  what do you do with it all? You don't drink.....



Me thinks DD needs all the Wine she can drink to deal with,,,you know who,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Cane if I told U-- I'd have to kill U !-- No I wouldn't do that !-- I poured 8 gallons of the nastiest wine possible down the drain last week !-- I'm just perfecting a new skill! -- I don't make as much as it sounds because it takes me a gallon of wine to make about one 750 mil bottle of fruit brandy !-- Some fruit just don't come out right for me like peach !-- I've made it twice and it was nasty and got poured out !-- That's  one reason I've considered making a little 5 gallon still !-- Turn my mistakes into Everclear instead of pouring it out !--
One thing that surprised da hell outta me was Pear !-- Canned pears in heavy syrup make a fine pear brandy !-- Watermelon was da bomb !-- Only made 3 gallons so 3 bottles !-- Well there was 3 but U know who just took one !-- She a cruel master !


----------



## Keef

Did the rain get up as far as Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge !-- Bout to burn it down last I heard !


----------



## Rosebud

WH, Mr Wilson lies down to eat all the time, he came that way. LOL 

Ness, your dogs look like such nice people.

Keef, love ya man... dd too.

Hi G13...how you doing today? What you smoking?   

I need to clean out the guest room closet so i can set up my seed making. That is a big job as the guest room is full of christmas stuff.. How come you guys have no stress at christmas and we ladies have it all????


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Hey G13 ! -- I know I count on U if I wanted to fight but it ain't in me today !-- Reading between the lines there --- Wish there was someone a little closer to me -- It'd be nice to meet my peeps !-- More coffee and smoke! -- I need to top all the boxes off then go back and pH them !-- Got wine in the freezer that  needs the ice filtered off !--- Went from 5 gallons down to about 2 now !-- I'll have it finished this evening !--Get about 5 --750 mil bottles of excellent fire water --Or Blueberry Blast as I call it !




When I started growing about 7 years ago I never expected to meet a fellow grower in person...... much less visit a fellow growers grow operation........ and peeps do need to be careful who they trust....... but getting to know fellow grower(s) who live in your area is a powerful tool........ as long as it is done safely and with peeps who have their **** together........... btw none of the peeps I've meet in person who grow mj fit the profile of what and who you'd think grow MJ........ IMHO.... it takes a person of above average intelligence to set up a grow and finish with a quality product and then be able to post it here. Growing mj in stealth in is not for those who fall on short side in smarts.


----------



## Rosebud

I have been lucky, every pot person i have met are awesome people. But yes, caution is required.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Did the rain get up as far as Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge !-- Bout to burn it down last I heard !




I heard some peeps who got burned up in those fires never got a warning to evacuate......... finger pointing going on over it now......... did y'all see what Dolly pledge to those who lost their stuff to the fire......... giving them all money monthly for next few months........ she is good people y'all.


----------



## johnnybuds

Rosebud said:


> I have been lucky, every pot person i have met are awesome people. But yes, caution is required.



Same Here


----------



## Keef

I'm a paranoid Old Fart! --- In the prohibition states It could be a great tool to know another local grower but I'm not sure it is such a good idea !-- If I were to show someone my grow and later get busted ? --U know what will cross your mind ? -- So even if it they had nothing to do with it you'll consider the possibility! -- So U guys are the only ones who can know !-- G13 be right about having the ability to set up a grow and run it takes a special person !-- In the south we know what we doing can send us to jail -- So U got to have the cahones to knowingly break the law and do it without getting caught !--- It's not just growing !-- Electric --plumbing -- ventilation -- light ! -- There's  a lot of stuff goes into a grow !-- What I think though is when they loosen up the law they gonna find out they created monsters in growers like us !-- So U say I can only have 6 plants ? --- Well that's all U can find !


----------



## Keef

Hard to kill weed too !-- U would think that after a 24 hour soak n a dilute weed killer they would all be dead but No !-- I'm pretty sure they are still normal plants and didn't convert to tetraploid but maybe I should pic me a girl out of the survivors !-- Got to be strong stock to survive what I did ! 

View attachment 20161204_092935.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Again,,,i have been Smoking weed most all my life right here in Redneck Country,,so being careful comes second nature.
There are ppl on this forum who have my telephone number and address, ,and i trust them. Besides the police can bring there *** into my house at anytime and will NEVER find more then a 1/4 zip in my home,,,period.


----------



## Keef

I need to dig out my sling-- the left arm is not cooperating today !-- Can't trust it anyway !


----------



## Keef

I got pulled over in a sting one time and  my little brother dropped his Crack cocaine under the seat !-- So I went to jail for possession of Crack cocaine -- Only time in my life I ever even seen Crack !-- That's a low class gutter drug that I have never had an interest in !-- I could make it --but I don't do gutter drugs !-- Anyway some times stuff just happens !-- If I would have just let my drunk baby brother drive I would never have gone to jail !-- I did the right thing !


----------



## Keef

Joe I see U down there !-- U in our thoughts and we all sending that Mojo --Not for your plants but for U !-- Hang in there Cuz !--


----------



## Keef

E-I-E-I-O !-- Ain't that what old Macdonald did ?-- Anyway -I guess U had to be there !-- Next best is a pic of my EIEIO ! 

View attachment 20161204_104856.jpg


----------



## Keef

Does that qualify as a Sea of Green ?-- They different ages !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a great Sunday start


----------



## Keef

What up Bud !-- It ain't me !-- I'm dragging !-- Bout time for some more caps and refill the pipe !-- Shooting for effect here !-- U know what I mean when I say I'm making Grandpa noises !

Fresh Cuts 

Me babies from seed ! 

View attachment 20161204_120645.jpg


View attachment 20161204_120711.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Bud !-- It ain't me !-- I'm dragging !-- Bout time for some more caps and refill the pipe !-- Shooting for effect here !-- U know what I mean when I say I'm making Grandpa noises !
> 
> Fresh Cuts
> 
> Me babies from seed !



Keef  I know exactly what you mean I feel like a giant has been swinging me around by my head all day


----------



## Keef

Thought I would do one of those DIY on how to make a primary fermenter to make wine !

Glue cork or rubber to lid of 5 gallon bucket  and drill for air tight airlock fit so CO2 can escape but out side air no get in and done ! 

View attachment 20161204_131129.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,why dont you just make Moonshine?  That way you have your very own Everclear,,,?


----------



## Keef

Shine is easy Hopper this hard !-- Since we take caps instead of RSO I haven't need much Everclear !-- but when I need Everclear I can make  it !-- MacGyver ain't got nothing on me !-- I need a still? -- I'll make one !-- U still have to ferment first !-- The rest is just cooking it off !--I got what I need to to do maybe 30 gallon runs should the need arise !


----------



## Keef

U recover about 10% of the volume when U cook off mash !-- If a fellow was to freeze it off first then distill the concentrate he might get like a 50% recovery !-- In other words little still make lots of liquor fast !


----------



## Keef

Blueberry Brandy is finished !-- I was close on my recovery estimate !-- I figured I would get about a gallon !
At the temp of the freezer when I can't get any more Ice to form in the wine we at about 40% alcohol or 80 proof !-- That's  Black Berry in the water bottle !-- Next week it be ready ! 

View attachment 20161204_144833.jpg


----------



## Keef

When I said making shine was easy --I better clear that up !-- Making cheap sugar liquor is easy ! --- What a master like Kraven do is not easy !-- He make bourbon whiskey ages it and everything !-- He age some whiskey 7 years in about 7 months !-- That is not Moonshine !


----------



## Keef

I know it doesn't look like much but that baby doll is a tetraploid BPU-X-B.B. ! 

View attachment 20161204_151532.jpg


----------



## Keef

How do I know it is a tetraploid ? -- It doesn't have to do this to be a tetra but 4 leaves at a time is a sure sign that it can be nothing else !-- U KNOW I be posting more pics !-- Just let it be a girl PLEASE !-- I'm ready for the end of prohibition  now !-- Loose the hounds !


----------



## WeedHopper

What is Weedhopper doing? Oh yeah,,my Dog/Child,,, Buster Brown is taking a nap. RSO kicking his butt. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

WH, your tree is amazing, pretty fire place too.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank you Rose. Yall pop on over. Football and beer,,not to mention some good smoke. Yehaaaaaaz


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  I've been buzzing on the old hsh all day.  I got me a good buzz.

Kraven, I sure hope you get to feeling better.

WH, I like your pictures, Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Keef

Let me hit that Ness !-- I like me some hash too !-- I'm celebrating my new skill !-- The barefoot mad man can make tetraploids in a dam pickle jar during prohibition !-- Right there in the belly of the beast !-- Now I can find my special Frankenplant !-- I'm gonna tap dance all over 30 something percent THC !


----------



## yarddog

Yo ofc.    Took an early bud of blackberry snow lot and dried it.   Rolled a joint and me and the boss lady done got stoned   lol.   I can't wait to see how it turns out with another 2 or 3 weeks left.    Very good smoke.
   Well I got to go, got a peanut butter and honey sandwich to eat with some ice cold whole milk.


----------



## Budlight

Nice tree weedhopper that Bud Light looks pretty tasty too


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, time to jump on the monday treadmill. hopper, when you goiung to start drinking real beer? lol just kidding, someone has to drink budlight. 
burned the first few tanks of fuel through the newer car we bought. with mrs dog running it hard trying to learn to drive stick, its still knocking down 40 mpg for two tanks. my kind of car..  i parked mine until i can either figure out the problem, or i just replace stuff till its fixed. 
i had to leave the Great Dane out in the cold rain last night.
my wife left some eggs and butter out to get warm,  she has this caramel cake that is the most addicting thing known to man, well she was going to bake the cake for me sunday. but when we got home saturday night i found two sticks missing off the counter, sneaky fool done ate two sticks of butter, wrapper and all. thought the cats might have stole it, but i found  no sign inside the house. his stomach blew out last night so he got to stay out in the rain.  and the pitbull has formed the habit of digging under the water bucket and knocking it over. and she is chewing on the side of the doghouse. i think i should just grab mrs. dog and run away, leave it all to the animals...


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...
YD....the animals do tend to rule..look at Buster Brown up there looking like he owns the place.
Got a bed by the fire and he is passed out on the couch   
..................:48:...............


----------



## mrcane

Keef can't find the pipe?:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's cold and raining at the beach !-- 50 degrees! --I might have to turn the heat on !-- I don't know if I ran it last year !-- 
Dog -- Never let a dog guard your food !-- They tricky !-- I got 4 !-- Gotta watch them all the time !-- I'm glad I got little ones !-- 
I need more coffee !-- I'm gonna get soon high today !-- If I get crazy whatever U do don't call the Po-Po !-- I hate it when they come around ! 
That plant fooled me !-- So we back at it !-- but I still got Hoe Berry and Purple Haze girls in bloom  !


----------



## mrcane

Keef did you get any GDP X BR girls yet.?
I'm getting four clones ready to run now..
They are in one gal pots and would like to finish them in three gal pots.save on some room and soil ..I usually end up with five gal on the finish...been running just soil and ****


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Cane good morning dog good morning Keef  Man it's cold out could definitely build some  igloos in this stuff  this cold has me moving like a 90 year old bricklayer


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !

Cane I only got one and it hasn't been sexed !-- I got this other GDP cross ! 

View attachment 20161205_082340.jpg


View attachment 20161205_082513.jpg


----------



## Keef

I was just thinking -- Where do U put stuff so a great Dane can't get to it ?-- I got little dogs I can just put stuff out of thier reach !-- Great Dane can reach high as U !-- I'm glad I got little dogs -- I got a 5 lbs dog that will fight back if U discipline him !-- Little bud stealing bastid !-- He's bad !-- He knows he's bad and he's O.K. with that !


----------



## mrcane

Interesting.....GDP X BPU..nice


----------



## Keef

I got high hopes for it Cane !-- I got some other B.R. crosses from Umbra too !-- The White -x- Black Rose !-- Seems there was something else too !-- I gotta go see now !


----------



## mrcane

Packing caps...I need a machine


----------



## Keef

G13 ask me a question about how do I know what nutes the plants have used and how do I know when to replace them !-- I'm trying to learn to read the plant and I have learned that when the water level drops it concentrates the nutes so when the nute water level drops I get light color leaves and if not corrected the edges of the leaves will get brown !--Water level has to be very low before that happens !-- All I got to do is top the box office with fresh nute water and continue to march !- - but if I let it get that far I was being sloppy and I need to be a better pharmer !-- Got to read the plant and know what it is telling U !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I got a pH pen and a  nutrients pen  off of  Amazon for like $25 and they work amazing  It took a little bit to dial them in  but I consistently check it against my trimeter And there  always bang on if it's out its within like a pointer to


----------



## Keef

I need to decarb and make another batch !-- Cane I been shaking a little hash then decarb what's  left and make caps out of it !-- I try not to shake the weed clean so the caps will still have enough THC to make good caps !-- I just crumble it and shake my hash bag in the bucket !-- Ness said she used coins in her Kanga can -- It worked !-- I shake the bag till I don't want to shake it anymore then go ecarb what's  left and make caps !-- I got a cool caps making machine !--


----------



## Keef

I got the proper tools Bud !-- I just need more attention to detail !-- I am not the sharpest grow tool up in this tool shed !-- I get lazy --forget ? -- I smoke lots of weed --Sheet happens !-- I am amazed that I take good enough care of it that it don't die !-- Got to be a tough a** plant to survive in my grow !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480914504041.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Keef,,why dont you just make Moonshine?  That way you have your very own Everclear,,,?



Cause I can't be trusted with moonshine!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Me thinks DD needs all the Wine she can drink to deal with,,,you know who,,,:rofl:



You bet!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Speaking of wine...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479994275021.jpg


----------



## Keef

Homemade fruit brandy is pretty cheap to make but making strong enough to keep her off the 100 proof Southern Comfort !-- She not an alcoholic but I taught her how to drink for effect !- -

Hey this White Widow don't look 3 years does it ? Turned 3 in August !-- Survived 3 years of me !-- That's  a special plant !--- I fixing to run me a batch from the girl !-- All my plants are orphans !-- I don't have no mommas ! 

View attachment 20161205_094249.jpg


----------



## Keef

U know it's  cold outside when U go outside and it's cold outside !-- I'm full of wisdom like this !-- I could go on but the pipe wants some hash !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I prefer to run with the orphan crew myself haha


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Mr rb and I are trying to put the new Meg Home machine together that reclaims the everclear... I hope we don't ruin a batch like i have done with the magical butter machine that I love.. I don't have as much pot as i would like, so i am mixing a tiny bit of this and that.  I hope it works..  I am going to try an ounce.. You know an ounce of pot only makes 5 mg of oil? I need more ounces. lol


----------



## Keef

Wish I could help Rose --There's  just not much excess around here !-- Maybe someone has some trim ?
The cause is righteous !-- That what I hate about growing outside -- Something goes wrong U can lose a whole crop and have to try again next year !-- Even if I ever did grow outside again I still got to have my continuous indoor grow !-- I run little plants and don't get a lot off each plant but for now it is enough !-- When things settle down some and I get some numbers I'll have a better idea about how many boxes I need !

No more playing !-- Last of the Bubblicious hash !-- Shaved hash in a pipe please ! 

View attachment 20161205_102244.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hurry and put it together Rose --Mr. RB  chop - chop !-- I want to see what U got !-- We need a pic !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U need some Anhydrous Ethanol  from organicalcohol.com -(?)--Umbra uses it !-- 100 % alcohol !
$60 a gallon I think ? -- Anyway when Umbra told me about it made me start having bad thoughts !-- Like can I buy it in a 55 gallon drum ? -- $60 a gallon ? -- Cut it gallon per gallon with good water ? -- 100 gallons of fine Moonshine worth $100 a gallon that cost $30 a gallon !-- Bad -Bad thoughts !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ha ha! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478804492475.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny DD. Santa has landing lights. Yehaaaaaaaaz


----------



## Keef

That's  a deceiving pic !-- U look at the Christmas tree ! --Meanwhile  that moose in the shadows ? --- He will stomp U to death !---just to have something to do !--- It's  a trap !


----------



## Budlight

So me and the wife got the kids some bearded dragons they named this one sparkles I would have to say they're kind of a cool little animals







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Nope !-- I don't do reptiles !-- U want to see something funny wait till I doing something in a tight place like working on the sink or working under the car ?--  Just yell "Snake" and U can watch me hurt myself trying to get out !-- Won't be funny to me !-- U probably wouldn't do it again after I expressed my displeasure !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I will not even go into a house if I know they have a pet snake forget that  I hear snake I'm out here


----------



## Keef

I think it is in my  genetics !-- I told the story before about Uncle Oats !-- Out duck hunting or checking trot lines --Probably both !-- Anyway Uncle Oats was in the boat and bumped into a tree and a cotton mouth  water moccasin fell out the tree and into the boat !-- Unk.-- Kilt the snake and the boat with one shot !


----------



## Keef

This is what U need Cane !-- Easy !-- So much easier than one at a time !-- I used to just make them as I needed them but I can fill a pill bottle quick with this Thang! 

View attachment 20161205_123811.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> This is what U need Cane !-- Easy !-- So much easier than one at a time !-- I used to just make them as I needed them but I can fill a pill bottle quick with this Thang!



 Where did you get that at


----------



## Keef

In da mail !-- Sometimes D.D. buys me stuff !-- I see if she remembers !-- I know she has found religion lately !--- And Amazon be thy name !-- Those delivery people don't like me anyway !-- I let them deliver the heavy stuff right to my door !-- One time it was several cases of coconut water and some other heavy stuff !-- The Wal-Mart even has online ordering and delivery !-- Won't be long before we buy groceries  online and have them delivered !-- Except for cold stuff they do it now !!--I need to try some of that irradiated shelf milk !-- I get off into making a big pot of gravy never fails -- run out of milk! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> So me and the wife got the kids some bearded dragons they named this one sparkles I would have to say they're kind of a cool little animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ummmmm,,,Lizard soup. Lol


----------



## Budlight

Keef that B.P.U x  bubbalicious  is the  pretty fast growing plant all the ones I cracked are  Way bigger than everything else then the B.P.U x B.B  just love watching how fast they grow the Umbra surprise is doing pretty good and the hippie dogs there a nice short plant staying Bushie


----------



## Budlight

Weedhopper there's not enough meat on these guys for soup good for toothpicks maybe


----------



## Keef

Probably be tough Hopper !-- I got this stainless steel electric smoker that makes everything tasty !-- Just don't tell anyone what is is !-- Tell them it's Pulled Pork !-- I been wondering lately what kind of local fish would smoke up nice !-- Salmon I can do !-- Got some Alder wood chunks !-- I just had a piece of Boston butt I smoked low and slow !-- Good as it gets !-- Smoke covers the smell of weed smoke so meat gets smoked and I float around in the hot tub getting smoked myself !


----------



## Keef

Bud I'd tell U all about it but U happen to be the first and  only one growing it !-- The Bubblicious mom was a short bushy hybrid plant with some really mixed up terps !-- That BPU -x- B.B. dad -- Should bring some order to those terps !--" Trips" the dad was a magnificent plant I still have some pollen !-- Black Berry Kush !--x--Purple Citral !-x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant !--Blueberry -- Super Silver Haze ? -- It's  all in that dad ! There will be some nice stuff if U look around !-- Get U several girls --They could differ greatly !-- No doubt in my mind there is a keeper in there somewhere !-- U just got to find it !-- That Hippie's  Dawg ? -- Sativa leaves on a short bushy indica looking plant ?--Strange !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 1470838969413.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef I have  four or five of each one  just have to wait and see what they are


----------



## WeedHopper

Im thinking Lizard on a stick. Yummy


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang G13,,he got better teeth then me,,,lol.


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> View attachment 239651



 That's a awesome pictures


----------



## Keef

That's a lot of dog too G !-- What's up with U guys and big dogs ?-- I don't know if I could afford to feed Dog's pups !-- What is it like 120 lbs or something we'd have to hunt !-- Dog eat more than me !-- 
Mane I think it's  time I gotta do something !-- I got veg and the nursery in the back of the house off the master bedroom! -- I set that bloom box up in a closet closer to the front of the house !-- It smells !-- I think this weekend I move us out the back bedroom and into the spare bedroom and move bloom to the master bedroom! -- - I gotta get a handle on the bloom before someone smells something !-- Just don't know what else to do !


----------



## Keef

I think I got what I need for a 4 box bloom rotation !-- 

I think D.D. is relapsing on the pneumonia !-- She's back in bed !-- I don't think I've ever seen her this sick !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 1394491f93c734350fd37e072d3760bf.jpg


----------



## Keef

This gonna D.D.'s last job !-- When she gets well if she wants to continue taking care of this child then fine but she not going back to the hospital !-- End up dying from some exotic antibiotic resistant disease and bring it home to me too !-- I'm gearing up !--It's full on Outlaw time !-- I'll pay the bills my way !


----------



## Keef

Coming in from Los Angeles bringing in a couple of keys --That not how that song goes is it ?-- Works for me !


----------



## lyfespan

good morning board


----------



## Keef

Caught me off on a rant Lyfespan !-- I get frustrated !-- The medical field sucks !-- 
The disability judge in his wisdom saw that I wasn't disabled !-- I had admitted to helping my wife around the house when I was able !-- He say then I could get a job folding closes !-- I was so relieved that I was not disabled after all !-- So I got a chip on my shoulder to start with !-- Assisted in surgery for 20 years then came around a corner in the O.R. too fast a hot a wet spot !-- I feel like they threw me out with the trash !
So if I'm not disabled ? --Let me do the only thing I know !-- I get angry when the wife is out sick from something she got from a patient !--They don't pay her and push for her to return before she's well !-- All for the holy dollar !-- Screw it !-- I'm about done with waiting for the law to change !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All, Hope the rest is getting better. Sorry to hear DD is still sick.
I am angry from work and a little depressed. Gonna go medicate.


----------



## Keef

I'm on the edge of going to the dark side Hippy !-- Can I be angry and depressed with U ? -- Let's  get high !
I need to send NE guy a PM make sure those cartridges worked they way they should !-- They got those hash oil cartridges in the free states and I've had them and they good !-- The peeps around here never seen nothing Like that before !-- Most probably don't even know that a vape pen could have hash oil in it !-- I all went well with NE guy's experiment then I might make some vape oil that is toke for toke equal to fine weed !-- High 20 % ?-- I won't be able to make it fast enough !-- At a premium price !-- It is hard to resist the temptation !


----------



## N.E.wguy

so keef i have not tried any cutting it with any thing, but have been trying different tanks and battery mods, so far i found the 1.6 ml 510 thread dual wick tanks seem best for the 1:1.5 mix,i am using GSC sugar wax shatter which is a hash oil consistency and still getting good and high after mixing it's about 35% 

the GSC it is to thick for the pen cartridges i have tried 2 types so far have some stainless coil less ones coming to try, even the bubble gum clear shatter still killed battery pens almost instantly

sorry it took so long to post was to high and trying to figure the basics out but ya they work for sure the shatter high with out the harsh dab hit just 2x the hits


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Caught me off on a rant Lyfespan !-- I get frustrated !-- The medical field sucks !--
> The disability judge in his wisdom saw that I wasn't disabled !-- I had admitted to helping my wife around the house when I was able !-- He say then I could get a job folding closes !-- I was so relieved that I was not disabled after all !-- So I got a chip on my shoulder to start with !-- Assisted in surgery for 20 years then came around a corner in the O.R. too fast a hot a wet spot !-- I feel like they threw me out with the trash !
> So if I'm not disabled ? --Let me do the only thing I know !-- I get angry when the wife is out sick from something she got from a patient !--They don't pay her and push for her to return before she's well !-- All for the holy dollar !-- Screw it !-- I'm about done with waiting for the law to change !--



just rejected a silly WC settlement offer, got a lawyer, not getting bamboozled by amazons lawyers. they want to settle on my kneee and forget about my hip, 104 weeks is up and they want to just move on. i just barely got my hip mri back that shows again its screwed up. i want the medical for all this handled im not paying for crap on medical in the future the monetary portion is nothing compared to future medical costs


----------



## lyfespan

must be a half pound in slabs of wax sitting in front of me, keef you would be in heaven with these terps, then napping from the dabs i serve up


----------



## N.E.wguy

u can easily hit it 1:2 mix and get 20% even with a base material of 60% i think thats right and you would get 4 1 mil carts id guess i have some kief i could try and cook up but no clean tank to try it in i ordered more of these 1.6ml tanks they be here sat


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan -- I hate U so very much !-- Make me so jealous !-- I'm still angry and depressed though  !-- What would wax like that wholesale by the ounce for !-- Just curious !-- What kind of terps ? --Got any lemon ? --We don't know about that kind of thing round here !-- I'm not implying anything--- just I know ya'll work with wholesalers !-- One day it be legal around here and U got to know what stuff is worth !-- 
So NE U using the straight up wax in the carts ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Sure Keef Why not, But I try to leave the angry part at work. 
Just got High. 
oh wait almost 420 
And remember that split leaf plant, I be playing with it 

View attachment untitled043 (Small).png


----------



## N.E.wguy

just 1 gram wax to 1.5 mix cooked and then into a 1.6 ml cart need to get unflavored mix but i read alot taste like chemical if not flavored so i seen a few claiming no taste but no loot to drop on maybes


----------



## Keef

Got to love a freak Hippy !-- I'm better D.D. up and seems to be better !-- Working on some hash !-- This when she need some of that mythical Iiquid weed in a vape cartridge !
I ran across some stuff I gotta have if I'm messing with some oil ! 

View attachment 20161205_160956.jpg


----------



## Keef

I want a pretty pipe like this one too !- I like that ! 

View attachment 20161205_161559.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

Hey Keef :48:Just Saying High.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 48cfe12b0d676eb1927c75a93dcc8521.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

Grower13 said:


> View attachment 239657




Thats True :bong2:


----------



## mrcane

Wooooohooo.....4:20.......:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I am here, am i late?


----------



## Keef

420 what ? -- I didn't do it !-- Wait what we talking about ? -- 

Let he who is not stoned throw the first rock !--Put the rock down Hopper !- U always high !-- I'm brain damaged and they didn't have a big Watermelon so Strawberry Brandy it is ! -- I don't care I do it again !--
I'm out of yeast ya'll so I have to keep a live culture going !


----------



## Keef

Pretty berries ! 

View attachment 20161205_183508.jpg


----------



## Grower13

saw this and thought Keef

View attachment 56526f723d5f7.jpeg


----------



## Keef

Evening G13 !-- I know that's  true !-- I just got back from the store and was bundled up !--Must be 65 out there !

Hey U know I claim credit for the adding "Liquid Weed"-- To the weed glossary! -- I gots another term! -- Words don't really do it justice but I call it "Growers Spaghetti " !--Is it only me ?

U got to be high to figure this out !-- Plug what into what !-- Does that work ?-- I'm confused ! 

View attachment 20161205_185456.jpg


----------



## Keef

I was trying to trace a bubbler line back to see what box it went to and it went outside !-- I don't know any more !--- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- One time one bubbler line was ran to another bubbler pump! -- I'm confused !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I was trying to trace a bubbler line back to see what box it went to and it went outside !-- I don't know any more !--- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- One time one bubbler line was ran to another bubbler pump! -- I'm confused !




put masking tape tags on them all and you'll never not know what is what again.............


----------



## Keef

G --it's not as confusing as it looks and this is temporary! --Still figuring out what I want where and how !-- I got all the lights funneled thru one timer -- All the pumps go thru another timer --15 on -15 off -- The fan bubblers and aquarium air pumps run all the time !-- Got 2 air lines ran to each box instead of running it thru a manifold !-- Probably just get an air compressor soon !-- Just got to figure it all out first and find the lowest common denominator !-- At least have a plan instead of just jumping into the void as I tend to do !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> G --it's not as confusing as it looks and this is temporary! --Still figuring out what I want where and how !-- I got all the lights funneled thru one timer -- All the pumps go thru another timer --15 on -15 off -- The fan bubblers and aquarium air pumps run all the time !-- Got 2 air lines ran to each box instead of running it thru a manifold !-- Probably just get an air compressor soon !-- Just got to figure it all out first and find the lowest common denominator !-- At least have a plan instead of just jumping into the void as I tend to do !



 I will agree with you Keef all these air pumps suck  i'm going to switch up to one big *** one here soon just contemplating on which one to go with


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G --it's not as confusing as it looks and this is temporary! --Still figuring out what I want where and how !-- I got all the lights funneled thru one timer -- All the pumps go thru another timer --15 on -15 off -- The fan bubblers and aquarium air pumps run all the time !-- Got 2 air lines ran to each box instead of running it thru a manifold !-- Probably just get an air compressor soon !-- Just got to figure it all out first and find the lowest common denominator !-- At least have a plan instead of just jumping into the void as I tend to do !



get those power cords up off the floor pronto......... don't want you having unsupervised shock therapy.


----------



## Keef

Yep that needs to happen !-- Water --electricity !-- I hear ya !-- Working on some permanent changes but U don't know what to do till U know what to do !-- I'll be careful !--

Hey this plant never ceases to amaze me !-- This is a pic of The White -x-Black Rose out of Umbra's  Bunch! 
Not my work !-- Just a natural mutation that will probably straighten up and be normal !-- What intrigues me is not the strange shape but it looks like it is putting out white V's and it is under 18/6 -- Anyway sharing a strangeness !-- Maybe U can see it better on a bigger screen ! 

View attachment 20161205_195147.jpg


----------



## giggy

evening folks hope all had a good day.



Budlight said:


> I will agree with you Keef all these air pumps suck  i'm going to switch up to one big *** one here soon just contemplating on which one to go with


it's called a air compresses and a regulator. lol (i know i'm a smart a$$) all kidding aside you can add a couple extra tanks for more capacity and it could do very well. setup right it may only kick on a few times a day.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Smoking-Rabbit---romain-boyer-photography-copyright.jpg


----------



## Keef

I went to the ATM to check my account balance--  and it printed me a coupon for Romen Noodles !


----------



## WeedHopper

I thought that only happen to my boys?  Lol
They love those damn soups,,,,,,,I told them, ,,why not just eat a salt shaker,,,its more filling with less sodium.   :rofl:


----------



## St_Nick

Hey y'all.  Keef, you're an electricians nightmare!  I been busy, trying to get a roof over the house before it snows.  I have been setting 16 ft. post for 2 days now. Got to take a day off and recover and order more materials.  When you are an occasional carpenter, Harbor Freight is your friend. They gots cheap tools that are actually decent. Now if the lumber man don't break my bank.:vap_smiley:


----------



## yarddog

I rock harbor freight tools all day long beside peeps with tools that cost more than 10x more than mine and they do just fine.      My $2 sockets last as long as the $35 ones do.   
My chow is sick.   He didn't get up for supper the past two nights.   It has been wet and cold so that could be some of it, he just chills in the warm doghouse.  His breath is shallower than normal.  I am glad I didnt kill him when he turned on me, he was almost to the end of the road anyway.  For all I know he might hurt and that could be why he snapped.    When he tells me, we will have to take the walk. 
Well, lets get this rainy day started.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. dog that is one thing i could never do, i always have to take them to the vet. to me they equal to my best friend, i guess you could say i'm a ol softy. i start therapy today and it's not gonna be good, as i can hardly move my arm this morning. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--
Giggy --P.T. -Doesn't stand for physical therapy !-- -It stands for Pain and Torture !-- If the shoulder won't work don't hurt it worse !-- They gonna be evaluating  what U can and can't do !-- Don't be a hero !
I think we might get some of that snow stuff it's freezing outside !-- Must be 50 degrees !
I need my pipe !-- I'm taking a smoke day !


----------



## Keef

I got a gopher working my back yard !-- The dogs protecting the gopher !-- I take the pellet rifle outside they come too !-- So if I can't shot him ? -- Time for plan B ?-- I got a hundred feet of speaker wire --an electric match and some smokeless powder !-- I think we can make something happen !-- Most problems can be solved with the proper application of explosives !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I got a gopher working my back yard !-- The dogs protecting the gopher !-- I take the pellet rifle outside they come too !-- So if I can't shot him ? -- Time for plan B ?-- I got a hundred feet of speaker wire --an electric match and some smokeless powder !-- I think we can make something happen !-- Most problems can be solved with the proper application of explosives !




caddie  shack....... bill murray plan....... bite his head off keef


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....first snow of the season at the house.......:48:......


----------



## Keef

Morning  G13 !-- I see the similarities but I hate me a gopher almost as much as I hate a hermie !-- If I had real dogs they would at least try to dig him out !-- My dogs don't dig cause the don't like to get dirty !-- 
I've took out about 3-4 with that pellet rifle over the years but the gopher won't stick his head up with the dogs around !-- Time to bust out and get a gopher trap !-- Too many houses around and I have been especially banned from blowing stuff up after that last incident !-- I don't want to talk about it ! -- It was magnificent !-- One of those things U just can't talk about !--


----------



## mrcane

So keef, here in Wa.it is illegal to trap moles?? How you think someone thought that one up??:confused2:


----------



## Keef

The law got nothing to do with this !-- This is personal !-- I have every intention of assassinating the bastid !-- I just haven't decided how yet !
This gonna stop ! 

View attachment 20161206_080724.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got an empty 12 gauge shell -- I was  thinking --fill it up with smokeless powder slide in an electric match
 ( an electric match is what rocket hobbyist use to remotely fire thier rocket motors) -- duct tape the hell out of it -- Put in that gopher hole and run the wires back to the house to a switch or a horn button I got both !-- When I see him working I push the button and set it off !-- Little bitty underground explosion !-- Unlike that other  time !


----------



## WeedHopper

I can just picture Keef in Camo with his face painted and a Bow and arrow,,hiding in a tree by the Gopher.DD looking out the window watching him, ,saying "freaking dumb-***",,,as she drinks another glass of Wine. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I got an empty 12 gauge shell -- I was  thinking --fill it up with smokeless powder slide in an electric match
> ( an electric match is what rocket hobbyist use to remotely fire thier rocket motors) -- duct tape the hell out of it -- Put in that gopher hole and run the wires back to the house to a switch or a horn button I got both !-- When I see him working I push the button and set it off !-- Little bitty underground explosion !-- Unlike that other  time !




knock the primer out of the 12 gauge shell and it's a one hitter......... here you go...... go get him keef.  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux8L7hyIWVE[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I got one them in the grow room !-- 

I better just get me a trap !-- I've seen this pattern of behavior before! -- I'm gonna try to do what normal people would do cause I'm beginning to learn that "What Would Keef Do ?"  is not always the right answer to solving a problem! - 
I need to put this  pipe down a minute and go see if the pharm lives !-- If U don't take care of the pharm U can run out of weed and that is just not acceptable !--


----------



## Kraven

Y'all talk alot 
two more days and I see the doc......


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> I can just picture Keef in Camo with his face painted and a Bow and arrow,,hiding in a tree by the Gopher.DD looking out the window watching him, ,saying "freaking dumbasss",,,as she drinks another glass of Wine. :rofl:



    :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

Just love growing things ..... 

View attachment 20161206_064755.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

anyone have a link to PJs GH ratios or know them off hand for his coco


----------



## Keef

Kraven lives !--

Say what U want !-- D.D. the best get away driver I ever had !

Cane -- Dehydrated Water ? -- Good stuff !

Wish I was a better pharmer! -- 

Think I got a plan !-- We moving to that spare bedroom and I'm setting bloom up back there !-- I been looking around and I think I got what I need to shuffle some stuff around and have a 4 box bloom !--Start getting set up more permanently !-- Just those cords and hoses up off the floor and organized! -- I got a few more things to figure out before I jump on it but it about to happen !-- Been a long time coming !


----------



## N.E.wguy

i want to grow some spider plants


----------



## WeedHopper

What the heck is Dehydrated water? Im going to have to google that. Spider plants are good plants to have in your house. They help with toxins and cleaning your air.


----------



## WeedHopper

What is Dehydrated Water?

Well, dehydrated water is actually not a hoax, although the website Museum of Hoaxes has an article about them (which acknowledges the joke). These cans of dehydrated water are actually empty tin cans made by a real food company, Bernard Food Industries, who began making the cans in 1964.

The cans were never meant to fool anyone. They were made as a novelty or gag item, something to be displayed at stores to make people laugh, get them talking, etc.

According to the Flickr user that I borrowed the image used on this page from (see image credit below picture), these cans of water were even trademarked.

The comedian Stephen Wright may or may not have been familiar with these cans when he joked "I bought some dehydrated water but I didn't know what to mix it with." If he had read the label, he would have known, of course, to add water&#8230;duh


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i like the looks of them remind me of weeping willows but i desperately need to liter my house with vegging weed plants or get some of those the winter blues are coming


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, HMR .17 .....  tha's all I gonna say.  Yard,  I  am so attached to my dog that I worry about me when he takes the walk.  I live alone and he has been my constant companion for the last 5 years.  I had a chow before him and I was *#%%** for a while when she had to go.

Hmmm, depressing. Lets all have a pipe and a cuppa joe!:48::48:


----------



## Keef

What up NE ?-- I think U about right on that Liquid Weed !-- About 1/3 hash oil !--2/3 one of those mixes !-- 
Introduce them to Liquid Weed and when they be liking it !-- I could introduce the hash oil carts at a premium price of course !-- I am not setting up a distribution system --yet !-- but I want to !-- The old ways are hard to beat !-- The numbers on some Liquid Weed cartridges look tempting !-- I need me an 8 ball of wax or shatter and some carts and just run a test batch !-- Small batches ? -- One ounce will fill bout 60 -1/2 mil. cartridges !-- Carry the one ? -- Pay taxes to D.D. ? -- There's  still room left !-- Wholesale them in groups of 6 ? -- A dozen ?--


----------



## yarddog

I would say I am happy with coco and GH nutes.    Happy roots, happy plant, happy flowers.    
Happy yarddog!!!


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- I don't want to think about that either !-- The last one we lost tore us up pretty bad !-- 
Peeps in the O.F.C.  loves they pets !
That coffee and pipe ? - I'm down with that !-- Body is not moving much this morning but I making plans !
Big changes coming in the grow room !-- Got to wait till D.D. feels better soon she can help me !-- Gonna quadruple bloom !-- Make me some Liquid Weed !-- I'm gonna say I get it out of California anyway !--Anything weed related ? -- Blame it on the west coast !-- Tell my dealers that they come prefilled and packaged !-- I'm just wholesaling them !-- No need to tell the truth !-- Always started out slow enough !- I tell the dealer when U pay me for these I'll get U some more !-- The boys made good money !-- I did O.K. too !


----------



## Keef

Go Dog !-- I might make some changes with this new bloom !-- Once they rooted I could go with any grow medium! -- What ever I do I'll make changes slow and one change at a time !-- Love those roots Dog !-- That's  what it's  all about !-- Strong roots --strong plant !


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice dog whats that a 3gal pot size ball?


----------



## Budlight

Oh my God it's -33  degrees down here today guys  I was worried I was going to come out here and my plants would be frozen in blocks inside these bins


----------



## Budlight

Wow is this Himalayan gold ever coming out funky







I was thinking it was something I did but the rest of them look fine






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

How weird,,,,,looks like Ducks Foot.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey,  thought I would share an update on my grow., sadly neglected that it has been. 

View attachment 20161206_112213.jpg


View attachment 20161206_112224.jpg


View attachment 20161206_112254.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

The 1st and 2nd pic are the Blueberry, I have 4 that survived the spider mites and my neglect.  I have way to much going on right now and the garden is suffering for it.  The third pic is half and half Hoeberry and Nirvana mystery seeds.  I think I am going to wind up playing with these guys and seeing how I can get a good mother and a good yield.  Half the females will be ready for flower about the time I harvest the Blueberry.

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

ugh so nice to see plants but so depressing not having any big enough to post about lol atleast i have no shortage of smoke in the mean time


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> How weird,,,,,looks like Ducks Foot.



 I'll definitely say it's a first for me I've had little seedlings do some weird stuff but nothing like this one


----------



## Budlight

Keef I am just loving the growth on the BPU x bubbalicious it's growing like a weed hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The strawberry rhinos are growing really well 

And thanks for the idea of these bins I'm just loving them


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> I can just picture Keef in Camo with his face painted and a Bow and arrow,,hiding in a tree by the Gopher.DD looking out the window watching him, ,saying "freaking dumb-***",,,as she drinks another glass of Wine. :rofl:



You nailed it Hopper! FDLMAO!


----------



## mrcane

Thank you WH...our research manager:aok:


----------



## yarddog

N.E.wguy said:


> nice dog whats that a 3gal pot size ball?



I think it is a 1 gal.   I run 1 gal then transfer into 2 gal for bloom. I have some 3.5 gal buckets I want to try in bloom, but I get such good size already I might not change it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> What the heck is Dehydrated water? Im going to have to google that. Spider plants are good plants to have in your house. They help with toxins and cleaning your air.



Spider plants, some people call them airplane plants too, are some of the best plants to have indoors for maintaining air quality.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes Mam DD you are correct.  Also Ferns and Snake plants are great for air quality. 

I know Cane,,,i cant help it. I have to research everything.  Im very inquisitive.  Well actually, ,i am  OCD. Drives my Wife crazy.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Love your babies Bud.  I'm especially interested in that Strawberry Rhino;  we lost ours in the Great Bug Wars of 2016.  And, I knew that BPU x Bubblicious would make a beautiful plant-- it's gonna taste wonderful!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hopper, I am the same way!  I spend more time researching than actually doing!  But, it's very important.  Drives Keef crazy!  He just jumps right in! In fact, he's doing something right now & I'm very nervous!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just hate drug screens! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481041286990.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Anytime Keef jumps into something, ,you should be nervous.   :rofl:

Yeah DD,,,ive always loved reading and research.  Its the main reason i am an Atheist. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!  DD, is that butt crack necessary? lol Should we worry about what Keef is up to?

Going to do my first megahome oil soon.  scared to mess up and lose any pot.


----------



## Rosebud

Rolling a joint of a sativa mixture, hope it works..


----------



## WeedHopper

Wishing you the best Rose. I bet it will turn out awesome.


----------



## WeedHopper

Tested positive for Coke, ,,now thats funny. He cant help it Rose,,,Coke leads to Crack. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

WH, that's funny, coke leads to crack!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Coke leads to crack! ! OMG! Hopper, you're the best!  And if it makes you feel any better, I'm an atheist also--  good research can do that to you, right?  Plus, you're super funny! They say laughter is the best medicine-- I'm definitely better!


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Love your babies Bud.  I'm especially interested in that Strawberry Rhino;  we lost ours in the Great Bug Wars of 2016.  And, I knew that BPU x Bubblicious would make a beautiful plant-- it's gonna taste wonderful!



 Thank you DD I'm pretty excited about them I can't thank you guys enough  Nice to hear you're feeling a little better


----------



## Rosebud

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT_QK31pSU4[/ame]


----------



## N.E.wguy

got new cartridges to try out 

View attachment IMG_2464.jpg


View attachment IMG_2466.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dam !-- I'm gonna pay for this sheet tomorrow !-- and the next day too probably !--  D.D. got a 4 box bloom !-- It ain't finished but the lights are hanging and the pumps are running !-- Select the plants and move them to bloom !-- It'll  be up and running by lights out !-- I need a cold Pepsi! -- Coke make me act like Ricochet Rabbit !-- Especially that diet coke !


----------



## Keef

Make me jealous NE !-- That was the straw that drove me to open up bloom !-- In about 2 months I'm gonna get U to walk me thru a batch !-- I can't go to the weed store and get some wax to practice on but I get by ! -- 
I grow the weed !-- I'll extract the oil and I'll fill the carts !-- Might have to get the official OFC researcher (Hopper)-- help me find those all metal and glass 1/2 mil empty e-cig cartridges !-- NE knows why !-- 
Rose --Nurse Larry hash oil cartridges ? -- Do U approve ?


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, absolutely I do approve!!! Great medicine.. nice delivery.


----------



## Keef

Good enough for now !-- Get the babies back to veg before lights out and see what we got for bloom !-- That one bloom box was way crowded !-- Probably speed it out into several boxes !-- Get my heat pack on my neck! -- Take extra caps and wait for the pain! -- I got enough done !--bring it on ! -- We get it organized I post another pic! 

View attachment 20161206_131814.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon ofc.  Wishing everyone have a great day.  

It's time for my Wake and Bake.  Yes, I think hsh will do.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Coke leads to crack! ! OMG! Hopper, you're the best!  And if it makes you feel any better, I'm an atheist also--  good research can do that to you, right?  Plus, you're super funny! They say laughter is the best medicine-- I'm definitely better!



Yes Mam DD,,,and the Truth,,,truly does set you free.
Have you ever seen the Movie "Powder",,,,when he dies at the end and what happens is the closest thing to what i think happens. Very cool.


----------



## Budlight

Looking good Keef 

good  afternoon ness 

 Hope everyone else is having a good afternoon


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Make me jealous NE !-- That was the straw that drove me to open up bloom !-- In about 2 months I'm gonna get U to walk me thru a batch !-- I can't go to the weed store and get some wax to practice on but I get by ! --
> I grow the weed !-- I'll extract the oil and I'll fill the carts !-- Might have to get the official OFC researcher (Hopper)-- help me find those all metal and glass 1/2 mil empty e-cig cartridges !-- NE knows why !--
> Rose --Nurse Larry hash oil cartridges ? -- Do U approve ?



You mean these?
https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/metal-vape-cartridge-glass.html


http://m.dhgate.com/wholesale/vaporizer+pen+cartridges.html#search$seo=pc$


----------



## Keef

Yup Hopper that be them !-- Need the glass and metal ones so U can heat them up before filling !-- Heat the hash oil and cartridge up so it will be easier to work !-- Get thinner when U heat it up !-- Got to give some thought to filling these carts or U end up with oil everywhere but in the cartridge! 

Rose -- We need to see your new toy !


----------



## Budlight

I would have to say this the White OG is starting to live up to her name







I definitely think I will have to grow this one again she's pretty fast too this is just under 4 weeks I think she maybe grows about 10 fan leafs definitely going to be an easy one when it comes to trimming time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking very nice my friend.  Good job.


----------



## Rosebud

That is beautiful Budlight.

Keef I posted pictures in a thread i started here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74285


----------



## Keef

Nice Rose !-- Like anything it'll just take time to familiarize yourself and run a couple batches !-- Before I showed up here my first lesson on extraction was to freeze the weed and Everclear for 3 days !-- The working quickly pour the Everclear into the jar of weed quickly shake and filter !-- I was told U had 2 minutes from the time U poured the alcohol on the weed and had it filtered !-- Then slowly evap the Everclear! -- The trichs got the THC and they on the outside of the plant and the chlorophyll on the inside so makes sense !-- Wash it off quick !-- Get the goodies leave the rest ?


----------



## Keef

Rose does D.D. have your addy so I can get those seed out to U ?

One thing I do know about that there mosheen U got Rose is that U not gonna have to buy any more Everclear !-- We gonna turn Rose into a moonshiner !-- Sounds funny but this ain't a problem !-- Really cuts the cost if the alkee-hol is free !-- No that's  wrong it's not free !-- Cost me about $2 to make a bottle of brandy !-- Probably cost U about that to make your own Everclear !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Looking very nice my friend.  Good job.







Rosebud said:


> That is beautiful Budlight.
> 
> Thank you guys very much for the compliments it really does mean a lot to me


----------



## Rosebud

It is done, it takes 20 min before I can open the lid... woo hoo. can't wait to see what the heck this is.


----------



## Keef

Let me see !-- I can't see !-- Did it work ? --

Bud -- Cross that White OG with something and send me some seed !-- I'm a seed hoe-er !-- One day I want some of Nick's Thai too !--


----------



## Keef

I think D.D. feeling better !-- Talked her into "sampling" some brandy !-- Last I saw of her she was headed to the grow room with a glass and say she gonna cook tonight !-- A little weed ? -- A little wine ? -- Some music ? -- I got her number !-- When those 3 things happen ---I get Cajun food !--Shrimp and Grits ? -- Jambalaya -- Gumbo !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening High People.
Looks like thing be cooking in here. One of my Buds brought me some Cajun Deer Jerky.
And it aint got enough kick.


----------



## Keef

Evening Hippy !-- D.D. bought me a dehydrator and it came with a variety of jerky seasoning !-- Wasn't none of them right !--- I need to fire that thing up again !-- I didn't cut it thin enough last time and she was tough !
After my fall they put 6 screws into my lower jaw that stick up and got like a half moon bar connecting them !--  my store bought teeth clamp to them and I can eat anything anyone else can except sticky stuff like taffy !-- I have had thoughts of getting me a set of fighting teeth like "Jaws" from that James Bond movie !-- I learned to bite in a fight early in my life !-- I figure my face is buried in your face and neck U can't hit me in the face !-- I trained in the martial arts and they all into disciple and all !-- They don't train or know how to fight a biter !-- I need to design me some fighting teeth maybe some tusk ? -- 
U know this hash ain't half bad !-- Make me all high and stuff !

Rose let me see ?


----------



## Keef

I don't got a job but I bring in a dollar or 2 once in awhile ! 

View attachment 20161206_180508.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is a lot of dollars... nothing to see here Keef, a bit of oil in a syringe. So you don't have to go all the way over to my thread i will copy and paste my thoughts.  I will take pic's next time.   

"Well that was a minor disappointment.. Barely 3 mil and had to cut it w/ a tiny bit of coconut oil. There was hash like dry stuff on the sides of the machine that should have been in with the oil... so not the best for the first run... I ended up putting it on a coffee warmer to get it liquid enough to get into the syringe... It was very dry... The good news is I got all the everclear back.
__


----------



## Keef

Nothing is perfect Rose !-- We need to get U some trim to work with !-- U were taking care of lots of folks and had a bad year !-- I feel bad for U but I feel extra for them !-- A bad year and People don't get thier meds !-- I know about your angel work !-- She needs trim to make meds for patients !-- I mean dam can't some one hook the lady up ? -- It's not so Rose can get high !-- She takes care of patients at no charge !-- She buys the Everclear and makes RSO for sick people !-- She usually has the weed but the thrips hurt her bad this year !-- It'll be awhile before we have much excess but we gearing up and I plan a portion of the grow will be for patients !-- I got bills to pay but there are tings I can do !-- Prohibition ends --I be sending care package to the VFW --Find some way to provide for patients without them even knowing where it came from !-- We kinda have a duty !--Yes I'm taking care of myself first !-- but I don't need it all !-- Give back !


----------



## Keef

Did U know that besides growing weed and making liquor I was also an artist ? -- I call this-- "Stuff I found at the Beach " !--- D.D. she call it junky !-- I don't care I get some more !-- I might make a bong or pipe or even a shell hookah !-- It ain't junk !-- Want some shells Rose ? 

View attachment 20161206_183746.jpg


----------



## Keef

Humor me !--I'm high !-- Anyone do kraft work ? --All sorts of stuff washes up on the beach this is a pic of some of the kinds of shells and stuff we've found  --- I think some of this stuff would make great material to make stuff like a pipe  ? -Got to be a pipe design for big shells !-- I got plenty and I know where they live !- We used to do some beach combing and I'm trying to get myself up to moving more! -- 

View attachment 20161206_191237.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Keef.. We have new cbd's strains that haven't been flipped. This summer has made us go back indoor. I can do that.. It is very frustrating but it will all turn out. I appreciate that you appreciate my angst. 

That vw van is too cool Keef. That is quite a statue you have going there.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment funny-picture-stoned-friend-tea.jpg


----------



## Keef

G -- That man that brought that glass ? -- A master !--  I love it !-- I strive for the ability to pull something like that off !-- No questions just a pause !-- In everything !-- That's an artist right there !-- Especially if he walked off with the last Glass of tea !--  A thing of beauty I say !


----------



## Keef

Rose we were supplying ourselves out that one bloom box and now I got 4 !-- So we ended have some to put up soon !--  I hope !-- We both know -- Things can go sideways quickly !-- I hope your indoor works for you !--


----------



## Keef

Let me bounce this mom & pop operation off U guys and see what U think !-- Sometimes another set of eyes sees things differently !-- I'll hopefully be running about a 60 day cycle !-- 4 groups !-- Harvest a box of about 5 little plants like I been doing ever 2 weeks and refill it for another run !-- What I have in mind is first D.D. take taxes !-- What ever flowers she wants to trim for us! -- The rest ? -- I plan to strip the fan leaves then dry what's left untrimmed  -- When it's dry I want to run it all  thru a hash device ! -- I'd like to then use a Rosen Press or CO2 extractor  and extract wax /shatter !-- I'm use that to fill Liquid Weed and Hash Oil cartridges !-- A nice Outlaw Logo and shrink wrap them !-- Maybe wholesale them in boxes of a dozen ?
I wish they would let me !-- I would be very happy if they ever let me play in the legal weed biz but my grandpa !--- He said wish in one hand and sheet in the other and tell me which one gets full first !


----------



## Keef

But back to mom and pop !-- After I run weed thru a dry ice machine or other device it will still have some Goodies  in it !-- and if I do the Rosen Press or CO 2 There will still be something left in the patties !-- I want to run alcohol over it and get the last of the cannabinoids  for RSO !-- I'd like to pick a path and stay on it but still be willing to change !-- It would be easy to get lost in the green wave and pick a new variety or plan every week or 2 !-- I'm just gonna see if I can make this work !--- Whatever they do they should prevent me from being able to sell carts online !- That's  my pipe dream right there !


----------



## Keef

Good Umbra in da house !-- Cuz not one of them found Waldo in that pic !-- I bet U saw it !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Let me see !-- I can't see !-- Did it work ? --
> 
> Bud -- Cross that White OG with something and send me some seed !-- I'm a seed hoe-er !-- One day I want some of Nick's Thai too !--



Will do my friend  I still have a few more of them so I could possibly have a boy  I tried dusting everything with a little bit of the headband raspberry Kush  pollen   that I had but I  must've done something wrong because it doesn't look like it did anything


----------



## Budlight

Budlight said:


> Will do my friend  I still have a few more of them so I could possibly have a boy  I tried dusting everything with a little bit of the headband raspberry Kush  pollen   that I had but I  must've done something wrong because it doesn't look like it did anything





Keef all this white stuff keeps getting in the way of seeing the pretty buds 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, my chow passed yesterday. i let the dogs smell him, the pit and the dane knew, they are sad. the beagle seems oblivious. my wife and I took him to my parents land. he have buired a dozen or so dogs there over the years. my dad helped me dig, nothing but hard clay and roots. i had found a beautiful quartz rock last year, about 45 pounds, almost clear.. i took it along for a grave marker. Buddy was a damn fine dog, and i am thankful for the time we had. 
nothing is free.
Love has its price.


----------



## N.E.wguy

i recently seen pipes made of rough minerals they look cool, sorry for your loss


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...sorry for your loss YD....
To Buddy.....:48:.....


----------



## ness

YD sorry about your chow.  Dogs are so neat.  I know you will miss him.  :48:


----------



## yarddog

morning mrcane. hope you are well. getting cold up your way..
i should have called in sick today. its much too nice a day to waste it under a truck spinning bolts.   i finally got some papers yesterday. had been out for a week and i just kept forgetting to pick up a pack. i do love my joints..


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Keef all this white stuff keeps getting in the way of seeing the pretty buds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Bud your picture are looking good. :icon_smile::farm:


----------



## yarddog

hello ness, thank you.
 hope your fine, we got some rain, finally. hope you got some too.    
i took this several months back, i think it has been close to a year now. i went out on a service call last year and i snapped this picture while i was there. just a simple cellphone shot, but it turned out really good. i like the softness of the colors.


----------



## Kraven

YD I am saddened to hear about the loss of your friend. NE Guy if you want PJ's GH feeding formula lemme know, I use it. Dr. appt tomorrow and today I start to feel better, go figure. Girls need some love so they are all getting trimmed up and staked today and then 55 days later I'm gonna kill them.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Sorry Dog !-- I got 2 in the flower bed !

Where my pipe ? -- No really I need my pipe ?


----------



## mrcane

Kraven glad that you are feeling better today.:aok:
Off to Tai Chi....man it's f####'cold out....see ya'll


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> morning ofc, my chow passed yesterday. i let the dogs smell him, the pit and the dane knew, they are sad. the beagle seems oblivious. my wife and I took him to my parents land. he have buired a dozen or so dogs there over the years. my dad helped me dig, nothing but hard clay and roots. i had found a beautiful quartz rock last year, about 45 pounds, almost clear.. i took it along for a grave marker. Buddy was a damn fine dog, and i am thankful for the time we had.
> nothing is free.
> Love has its price.



 I'm really sorry to hear that dog I know when I lost my chow it was like I lost my kid I had him for 14 years  anywhere I wanted he went he was the most amazing dog so I can only imagine what you're going through  wish there were something I could say to make your day better my friend


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Bud your picture are looking good. :icon_smile::farm:



 Thank you ness   I really appreciate the compliment


 Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a good start


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, 

YD, i have tears, i am so sorry. We always do that with the other dogs too. It helps them understand. I man, that Chow Buddy was lucky to have you and your love in his life.  Makes me very sad.
That is a beautiful pic, nice colors and I love the horse is getting his winter coat.

So here it is at 6:30 am and I am still stoned from last night. When i made the oil, two drops fell on the counter.. I took them... I got so ridiculously stoned and still am...

Budlight, lovely pictures... will be fun to smoke.. 

Kraven, so glad you are feeling better.

Good morning Cane, how is the weather over there?

See you guys, i need to straighten up.


----------



## Keef

O.K. found da pipe !- Sorry but it was an emergency !---Oh !-- That hurts !-- I remember now !--I build bloom !-
I needed to do that! -- Now if I can figure it all out !-- 
Frosty nugget Bud !--I'd smoke me some of that !--I smoke some of this too !-- What am I smoking anyway ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef  if I can figure it out maybe I'll cross it with the nurse  when they get here 

 Rose I'm really glad that stuff worked out  I am strongly thinking about going the same route you did


----------



## Keef

Rose -- So I'm think that machine worked just fine !-- Waking up high ? --I like it !-- Give me a couple drops !-No need to trip alone !-- Oh give me 3 drops ! ---I been too high to die !


----------



## Rosebud

I have never had this happen.. will coffee work? jello here.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> I have never had this happen.. will coffee work? jello here.



 I don't mean to laugh Rose but it is kind of funny I'm just happy that your medicine turned out better than you were planning on just means a little bit will go a lot  further  hope you have a good rest of the morning


----------



## Keef

Nasty at the beach today !-- Chilly north wind blowing in the cedar pollen-- wind usually blow in off the Gulf !-- 50 degrees with rain later !-- I got a plan for today !-- Sit right here and smoke me weed !-- I'm calling for an extended Wake ad Bake !-- More coffee ? -- Yes please !-- Might have to break the Nurse out !-- Don't got much but I'm gonna fix that !-- Master Kush got a funny smell !-- D.D. say "Earthy with a peppery finish"-- That's  the growing smell !--Gonna be nice !
I got 3-4--- The White -x- Black Rose -- 2 of them all twisted and knarly !-- I have a soft spot for freaks !-- 

So I make this new bloom work then I make it pretty !


----------



## Keef

Rose just roll with it !-- Couple drops for Rose -- Couple drops for Mr. RB !-- Coffee will work !-- We can drink coffee and watch U trip !-- U having to do that -- Close one eye and try to focus ?-- I need me some that stuff !


----------



## Rosebud

I am thinking a little sativa? AM I NUTS? don't answer that.. It isn't getting any less stoned... sheesh. Having coffee with raw cocao... a super food, lol... It is a good thing i dont have to go anywhere.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nasty at the beach today !-- Chilly north wind blowing in the cedar pollen-- wind usually blow in off the Gulf !-- 50 degrees with rain later !-- I got a plan for today !-- Sit right here and smoke me weed !-- I'm calling for an extended Wake ad Bake !-- More coffee ? -- Yes please !-- Might have to break the Nurse out !-- Don't got much but I'm gonna fix that !-- Master Kush got a funny smell !-- D.D. say "Earthy with a peppery finish"-- That's  the growing smell !--Gonna be nice !
> I got 3-4--- The White -x- Black Rose -- 2 of them all twisted and knarly !-- I have a soft spot for freaks !--
> 
> So I make this new bloom work then I make it pretty !





Speaking of freaks what do you think of this Himalayan gold








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

that looks weird, really weird BL..what up with  that?


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> that looks weird, really weird BL..what up with  that?



 I'm really not sure Rose I was going to pluck it out of there but then I figured what the heck let's see where it goes  The  weird part is it really had no reason to do that all the rest of the plants are fine


----------



## Keef

That's  what those 2 plants I got are doing !-- To me it's  not the freaky that U can see but in the hospital if a new born has a deformity or abnormality then the Docs know to look further because if there is one genetic problem there will be more !-- So I want to flower freaks to see if maybe the abnormality tweaked the THC production !-- That's  what we do when we breed U know ? -- Fishing in the genetic fishing hole !
They's some accidental monsters in there and I intend on catching me one !

Rose I like the thought process !-- I am way too high !-- I better smoke some more weed !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i was just thinking a sativa could maybe over ride this... probably not my wisest decision.lol  good night now.


----------



## yarddog

hello Rose, thank you for the words. i to was amazed at the quality of the picture. sometimes a good one gets snapped. i want to buy a nice setup one day, i love to take pictures. things are ever changing and i like to look back at pictures and see the differences. 
Kraven, thank you. i focus on the things i gained from Buddy, not the things that are now gone. He taught the other dogs to guard the yard. he was the MacDaddy, he ran the yard, and the other dogs knew it. Buddy also got more house scraps than the others, and he knew it too. lol i take care of them all, but the leader gets a little more.     also you might want to send NE guy the recipe, i have it at home but it is in written form so it would be harder for me to send it to him. i also wrote out a new ratio at 75%, i think i am seeing a positive difference, but it has been three days so maybe i am being hopeful?  more waiting..  patience is the key to every aspect of growing.  
so i have 10 strains in veg, with some girls getting ready for the flip, veg is very crowded for the moment. The BlackBerry Snow Lotus is almost done, i took an early bud and dried it. tried it last week, she is good. waiting for the harvest and cure now with my lighter finger twitching lol.  i need to get a few strains run through bloom and decide if i want to keep them or not. i like the rule about keeping a cut until you harvest, but it can make for crowded quarters at times.  how did it get this bad??  I know where the addiction lies, and it is not in the flower. more so the growing part that hooked me like a catfish on a treble hooked trot line.


----------



## N.E.wguy

i found the pjs full ratio and week list in your thread dog, i mixed that up will see how they do and adjust from there


----------



## Keef

Nailed it Dog !-- This growing addiction also got other diseases that come with it !-- One I call " Gotta have it"-- A disease that compels U to chase varieties !-- Then when U chasing one U cut trail on another --and -"Gotta Have It "-- gets U again !-- One result of this is overcrowding !-- This causes another growers disease !-- "I Need More Room" - See how this complicated disease / syndrome gets all inside U and drives U to buy more lights -get that new variety --on and on !


----------



## N.E.wguy

keef I went to a bigger battery using a Aspire K4 2000mAh Battery for the tanks the consistency just kills the pens unless i was to cut it more, i think 1:1 and a good battery for personal use and u could probably get 1:3 if u gonna pass it along but i would stick to the 1:1 unless u get 99% sugar thc i'm sure it would cook down the GSC sugar did ok 

for a all day vape i think the magic butter machine and vg is the way to go (obv less thc then the carts) i have 200 ml that has not separated in weeks u need a RDA and a mod box, coils and rebuild the deck once a day tho the resin gunks up the coils


----------



## Keef

NE -- I been wanting to try that stuff Kraven and Dog do but I probably got a gallon of the Botanacare stuff I use !- - I use RO water so I guess I would have to admit it to any other nute regime !-- They get great results !-- I feel like I just need to stay in the trenches -- Get good at growing in the belly of the Beast !-- Nothing happens fast in the grow !-- 
Rose -- I got 2 of those Purple Haze blueberry lemonade girls !-- I do like I did with the Nurse and keep them both till I see what they got !-- 

Dog -- U just gotta keep a piece in veg till U know what U got !-- I think it is he law !- Or one of the grow commandments !-- Anyway it's  important to me !


----------



## Keef

NE -- Don't get frustrated and stop working on this !-- We can get it right !-- About gumming up the burner ? -- I have decided that these 1/2 mil carts are disposable and I only need to get the Liquid Weed clean enough to burn a half mil before clogging !-- So Liquid Weed that will not clog until after a mil or so is perfectly acceptable !-- When U fill the carts -- U get everything hot so the oil flows --use a large gauge needle -- Half concentrate and half mix ? -( EJ Mix -- Pro Mix -- or that monkey juice U using ?)- Heat them to a boil carefully in the microwave --The boiling helps mix the two ! -- Have the Warm empty carts lined up on some kind of rack !-- Don't play !-- Fill the carts while everything is still hot !-- Working with the stuff is tricky cause it sticks to everything !


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry about your loss My friend. They truly are our best friends.

Bud that still looks like Ducks foot to me. Cool and wrird.

Rose,,you are a stoner, ,,lol....:48:


----------



## Keef

Came up with a whole new way to get high last night !-- When I was a young man I worked steel and part of the job was keeping your stuff working so we cleaned parts with a solvent called DMSO !-- It was a good solvent but they soon learned that it also had the ability to transport other chemicals thru the skin and into the blood stream !-- Some peeps who used it got heavy metal poisoning !-- 
Any how -- When we trim our scissors get all gunked up !-- If U had a little container for the solvent and a couple pair of scissors to switch out when they got sticky !- -- Depends on how much is there but that scissor cleaning solvent will get U high if U apply it to skin !-- That THC would go across the skin into the blood and off to the brain !


----------



## Keef

That is how they make transdermal patches !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry about your loss My friend. They truly are our best friends.
> 
> Bud that still looks like Ducks foot to me. Cool and wrird.
> 
> Rose,,you are a stoner, ,,lol....:48:



 That would be cool if it ends up like that  I sure hope you're right


----------



## Keef

This the damage I did yesterday !-- 

Nursery 

Veg. 

Bloom 

Strange looking The White -x- Black Rose babies ! 

View attachment 20161207_101617.jpg


View attachment 20161207_101705.jpg


View attachment 20161207_101739.jpg


View attachment 20161207_101832.jpg


----------



## Keef

Blue Berry Brandy did me right !-- I got 5 bottles ( 4 after taxes) corked yesterday ! -- It cooled off so yeast are working slow so be another week for the cherry and blackberry !-- The strawberry maybe a week after that !-- The 3 bottles of Watermelon Brandy are no more !--I need to make more !


----------



## Keef

Yesterday when I posted that pic of a tray of shells !--I was high and being devious !-- Did anyone notice the dried poppy pod right in the middle ?


----------



## yarddog

lol, i sure didn't. nasty boy keef


----------



## Keef

I try to get tricky sometimes !-- It makes pretty flowers !-- It is not illegal to grow but the minute U scratch a green poppy pod -- U going to jail then later U going to hell !-- Scratching them is a sin and it is in the bible !

Hey -- NE -- This my e-cig rig !
The blue one is my daily nicotine smoker !-- The Purple one has one of those glass and metal disposable hash oil carts ( empty of course )  that I plan to use !-- This stuff messy fill them throw them away when empty !-- 
They have the 510 threads and screw  right onto a battery !


----------



## Keef

O.K. so I forgot the pic! 

View attachment 20161207_105152.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

What the hell you doing to those girls. Looks like you been Water Boarding them for information.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

That the burner laying on the lanyard !-- Oil got to get thru that white "wick" and to the heating element inside !-- Impurities clog it up !-- That's  why the oil has to be clean !


----------



## Keef

What's wrong with a little water boarding between consenting adults ?-- We all adults here !
I was wonder where the Hopper was this morning!


----------



## Keef

I didn't do nothing to these Hopper !-- Just some freaks outta Umbra's Bunch!


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya those batteries work good the coilless carts don't get clogged, not yet any way the mix is see thru so should be ok defiantly do need that size battery tho

waiting on some of the tanks for those that have the dual wick coils 1.6 ml used to use them for CBD oils ( i got to high and miss placed the one i have and a battery so it works for sure lol


----------



## Keef

Got to move brew to bloom !-- I'm learning !-- Stuff hurts it'll be just fine till my body recovers !-- Can't turn my head to the left today !-- Got to turn the whole body !-- I'm outta good yeast anyway !-- I got 3 big a**  cans of pears in heavy syrup that wants to ferment !-- Maybe I just mix it up and take some yeast from 5he bottom of one of the other fermenter ? -- Works just fine !-- I don't need the pear brandy and I been checked off on it !-- Makes fine brandy !-- but -- I got an empty fermenter and all the stuff I need !-- 

I can't believe Cane ask me what I did with any excess cause I make a lot of wine and brandy !-- We got rules up in here and we don't talk about some things !-- I could be involved in some kind of illegal activity that I might not want to admit to !-- 

Just playing with U Cane !-

- What U want in the next shipment ? 

View attachment 20161207_111811.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

are those 3" holes in the bloom totes?


----------



## Keef

No NE !-- I run 2 inch baskets and collars !-- I was high !-- The drill was there and there was all these squares !-- 40 squares on each box !-- I may Redrill some for 3 or 4 inch but if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- They there so what cha gonna do ? -- Running small plants on a quick cycle like I do 2 inch works just fine !- Things just got outta hand !-- I think the new set up will work for me !-- I think nursery and veg can easily feed a bloom twice this size !- Next step-- in a couple months-- will be adding boxes in groups of 4 !


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i have a pack of 24x  3" nets so project on the list for up coming clones


----------



## Keef

NE these are good batteries !-- I been using them over a year and got a couple !-- 1000 ma -- variable power settings !-- Hey pass thru batteries too so U can use them while they charge !-


----------



## N.E.wguy

oh thats nice i hate having to wait for mine to direct charge, will prob buy a few of those kind u have if these 1.6 ml carts work as good as i hope, so far i like the coilless stainless cart seeing its the only one that still works lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

the feeling of when plants cant grow fast enough from seed and u just stare at them lol


----------



## Keef

Hey this is another of my works of art that D.D. calls junk !-- I call it  " Parts and Pieces  "-- More than once I been off in my parts and pieces and built me an e-cig !-- The old ones with the sponge tank would keep oil from separating! 

View attachment 20161207_120602.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

still zero separation in the glass mixing jar i have it in, it's just a mater of what u want for potency at this point and flavor


----------



## Rosebud

I am finally getting it together...wow...strong oil people.


----------



## Keef

That's what I wanted to hear NE !-- I want to go both directions with it !-- The absolutely most potent I can make !-- Then I want juice that is toke for toke a little more potent than the mother weed !-- So for instance I take this Nurse Larry and let's  just say it test at about 22-24 % THC --So we make Nurse Larry juice at close to 30 % THC !-- I could also do a mixed oil -- Maybe half Nordle and half Blueberry !- A high CBD and a high THC oil ?-- 
I think someone needs to breed a variety that taste like dill pickles !


----------



## N.E.wguy

rose i have usp VG infused in the MB machine but i didnt decarb it because i had no intention on ingesting it but now i want to make gummi bears think i could decarb it as a liwuid or does it need the plant matter in it to work


----------



## N.E.wguy

only problem is you cutting the thc in half at 1:1 so 70% shatter is 35% oil i know there is 99% sugar thc just a mater of getting it that you could cut 1:3 and get you 25%


----------



## Keef

Half and half will work !-- Depends on how good the weed is and how good I can do the extraction and how well I can make the liquid weed !-- I'm shooting for that 70 % THC I saw in a couple carts that made thier way here !
Rose next time U run that machine U gonna have to get with THG and try that EJ Mix to thin that extract and try it in an e-cig cartridge !-- If it works ? --- I buy me one !-- A machine that could make vape oil and liquor ? 
-- I don't believe it !--
 That is like a dream a machine!


----------



## Rosebud

You guys know i am a seasoned stoner. I am just now feeling like i could drive... I can always drive... Sheesh.. I used a small handful of: harley, nordle and papaya.. It is the strongest meds i have ever made... well, the nurse larry oil is a foggy memory too.
NE as far as decarbing... perhaps the MBM did that for you. What setting did you use? You better taste it and see. 

Keef, i wouldn't smoke this stuff if it was in an ecig, i couldn't do it.


----------



## Keef

I want to get high as Rose !-- I'm a novice !-- 

Hey the grow is just way too organized !-- Some of these I had and lost and some didn't germ first time round !-Got a BBSL and almost killed it sexing it !-- Not sure It's gonna make it !-- Only got one Delta Wave !--( Don't even know what it is !-- Umbra say U gonna like this --Nod-nod --Wink -wink !-- I got'm wet ! -These other seed ? -- Don't dare me !-- I'll do it !-- U don't know me like that !


----------



## Keef

So I get high and forget stuff ?
What's this Dutch Passion --Mazar ? -- Never heard of it but I grow it and see ? 

View attachment 20161207_132015.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

I thought that i ran it at the 190 for 12 hours so good chance of it i'll test it and see if i pass out or not


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> That's what I wanted to hear NE !-- I want to go both directions with it !-- The absolutely most potent I can make !-- Then I want juice that is toke for toke a little more potent than the mother weed !-- So for instance I take this Nurse Larry and let's just say it test at about 22-24 % THC --So we make Nurse Larry juice at close to 30 % THC !-- I could also do a mixed oil -- Maybe half Nordle and half Blueberry !- A high CBD and a high THC oil ?--
> I think someone needs to breed a variety that taste like dill pickles !


 
:rofl: Dill Pickles.  Hello folks, I think I'll hit on the old hsh.


----------



## ness

I like to try that oil stuff.  Maybe some were down the line. Time for a toke.:tokie:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I want to get high as Rose !-- I'm a novice !--
> 
> Hey the grow is just way too organized !-- Some of these I had and lost and some didn't germ first time round !-Got a BBSL and almost killed it sexing it !-- Not sure It's gonna make it !-- Only got one Delta Wave !--( Don't even know what it is !-- Umbra say U gonna like this --Nod-nod --Wink -wink !-- I got'm wet ! -These other seed ? -- Don't dare me !-- I'll do it !-- U don't know me like that !


 Delta Wave is C99 F2 Grimm x blackrose F7


----------



## umbra

I am running 100% rosin in my vape cart. Run a little over a gram thru it and no clogs. Hits hard.


----------



## ness

That sure sound like a nice b**z.  Have nice night.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose did Mr RB have to keep an eye on you? Lol


----------



## Keef

Umbra in da house !-- Well that seals it !-- I got one so I plant some more !-- That has got to be good !-- I was looking for those Funk #1 seed !-- I guess I gave them away !---Who got some Funk #1 ?-- I know some was in Dogs missing package !-- Dam there  really was some fine stuff in there !-- I was trying to blow the Dog's mind !-- Straight Rosin Press oil ? -- I knew it would work!--I  just needed proof! --There it is !
I still want to make Liquid Weed !-- Half strength hash oil !-- I'm driving down the road --I probably shouldn't be hitting on a hash oil cart !-- Guess I better start getting set up !-- I would much rather have a couple bottles of oil buried in the backyard instead of bulky bags of weed !
Where U at Umbra did U make it home yet ?-- I want another look at your sonic hash shaker !-- Do U think pressing hash would be better than pressing each and every piece on a plant !-- A Time will tell !

Hey --I Love these scissors to trim !-- Got about half dozen pair -- Keep them in a solvent and Switch them 
out when they get sticky !-- U really need to try these they are easy on the hands ! 

View attachment 20161207_141437.jpg


----------



## umbra

still on the road. when we pressed flowers, there was some waxiness to it. when we did the dry ice keif it was a more stable and more consistent product. it straight up looked like shatter. amber but very clear.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dog, so sorry to hear about your chow.  The one positive note is that you didn't have to "take that walk with him."  Keef always tells me to remember how much they brought to your life while they were here & not to dwell on their passing, but it can be hard at times.  I still get broken up over losing my Jazz girl last year;  she was my child!  Luckily, my next in line, Ginger, has been such a comfort to me.  Wish they all lived longer, but with quality of life.


----------



## N.E.wguy

what did u press the keif in what kind of return does it yeild


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hey, Rose, I don't think I've ever been that stoned!  That's funny!  When you get that technique perfected,  I need to learn how to do that!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just wanna get high by the beach....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480980750796.jpg


----------



## Keef

That makes sense Umbra !-- Hash should be mostly trichs with very little plant matter !-- I'm itching to get started !-- I need a press work area -- A whole processing packaging station !-- Setting up for mass production used  to be one of my skills! -- Harvest - Start the next cycle -- Take what is dry from the previous cycle and hash it !-- Press it and fill carts !-- The Outlaw Logo and shrink wrap are not nessesary but -- Why not !-- I'm gonna blame it all on U free state peeps anyway !-- I don't know nothing about weed I just get this stuff from some stoner out west !


----------



## Keef

Rosin Press NE !-- They got all kinds !-- Put the weed or extract in a little mesh bag and then put it between 2 heated metal plates on parchment paper and apply pressure !-- NE return is always gonna be different for different varieties !


----------



## Keef

Nurse Larry concentrated times 3 in an e-cig cartridge ? -- Any of this dank we grow concentrated times 3 ?
Plus they say 30 % of available THC is destroyed by combustion ! -- So the hash oil would have 30 % more available THC in an e-cig cartridge !-- So that would be Nurse Larry times 4 !-- I'm an old stoner but this would twist me all sorts of sideways !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All

keef you have very busy mind. 
Bought a RO water system, It will pay for it self in less than a year. 
I want 3 times as high ecig  count me in.
Gonna go run some numbers. I think I can run my air pumps with Solar battery combo


----------



## oldfogey8

seed banks are getting very creative or at least attitude seeds is. i thought i had my seeds taken. i was just not invasive enough. i now have 10 satori regs, 5 cbd crew nordle fems, 1 green crack, 1 amnesia and one auto i forget the name of. prolly should not trash anything until you have investigated your package fully...


----------



## Rosebud

You have some great seeds. My husband loves his nordle.. It is a nice ratio.


----------



## oldfogey8

thanks for the recommendation. i am legal to grow (in about a week) until at least 01/2018 unless political name/pence lock things down in massachusetts. looking forward to trying out a higher cbd strain for my swollen joints and chronic pain.


----------



## umbra

N.E.wguy said:


> what did u press the keif in what kind of return does it yeild


 I used a 710 SNOB 37 micron rosin bag and the keif was 120 micron to 90 micron.


----------



## Rosebud

I think you will like it OF..I put some in some oil last night an that was an experience. I didn't think it was strong, but like i said it must be in the perfect ratio.. My neck relaxed.. that is big. lol


----------



## Keef

I'm happy for U OF !-- I go after a suspected seed delivery with my teeth and stuff !-- Shred it looking for my seed !-- Tricky bastids !-- I love it !

Hey -- So I'm at it again !-- Don't be counting and adding !-- I hate when people do that !-- Just way too many questions !-- 

Yeah !-- We after some dank cartridges up in here !-- The true test will be when I walk in the po-po nest with one around my neck and ask for directions !-- I walk out of  there a free man I make da hell out some cart ! 

View attachment 20161207_165607.jpg


----------



## Keef

Took another pic of the same set of caps to make it look like I made more than I did ! 

View attachment 20161207_172136.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I thought I had your 411 but I can't find it !-- Tommorrow is Wednesday  and I still got your Nurse Larry seed !-- Send me or D.D. your addy so I can get these in da mail !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef what company is the bubblelicious from just trying to figure out it's background 
:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
0 dark 30 at the beach -- Cold --wind blowing hard !- -I don't like it !

Bud -- I got  Bubblicious from Nirvana seed !

Coffee and pipe  !-- U know the drill !-- Wake and Bake !-- I'll warm the pipe up !-- 
Where is my pipe ? -- I think D.D. hide it from me at night !


----------



## yarddog

budlight i got mine from Nirvana, i was not really impressed with it. it wasnt bad, but right after that a few members sent me some seed and it all blew away the bubblelicious.. i dropped the strain. i did have one plant that gave off a peachy aroma, but did not clone it.
whew, it is thursday... uh it feels like the crusty side of a moanday to me.  i will be very glad to get to friday 5 pm. lol
i beat my head against the wall for 18 hours on this truck at work, to find that the parts dept. has given me the wrong part.   looks like the pump i need, only this one is reversed direction, damn..


----------



## Keef

What up Dog !-- I'm letting it go too !-- My Bubblicious wasn't bad and went thru some smell changes as it matured !--There were some possibilities but like U said some of the stuff up in here just got it beat !--  I hit it with the mighty BPU-X-B.B. and send out some seed !--- Bud growing some and it looks like the B.B. gonna straighten it up !-- Should be something nice !-- I learned from those BPU seed that every sister  is not alike !-- I wish I could have several females from a variety to choose from ! 
I don't know what this Zombie Juice is doing to these plants on a cellular level !-- I'm knocking out the grow point dominance --Where a plant always tries to have a primary grow point ? - top of the plant ? -- I'm turning a Christmas tree shape into a ball that grows in all directions !-- I hope I can break the THC limit switch on one ! 
I know 40 degrees with 30 mph winds are not bad to U but this like a blizzard or something !-- I had to turn the heater on !


----------



## Keef

Kilt over a hundred BPU-X-B.B.  sprouts with my Zombie Juice !-- These 3 refused to die !-- Think I'm gonna keep them ! 

View attachment 20161207_201335.jpg


----------



## yarddog

morning keef. i have that BPU from the bpu-x-mixed seeds. she smells good, and stacks bud pretty good, throws a bit of purple color with cooler temps. i have a hard time moving the pot once i hit 8 weeks, the last week or so i cant move them out of bloom without the pots falling over from the weight of the plant.  nice problem to have. i plan on keeping a cut of her for a while. 
its about that cold here, just not a wind. too cold for me.   and to think a few years ago i was riding motorcycles in 20 degree weather. i don't mean no big comfy goldwing neither, just a little bitty sport bike with no wind protection.   now with 40 degree mornings i pre warm the truck so the heat works. i start to hurt now in cold, i heard from some older cats that only gets worse with age. lol


----------



## Keef

Sisters but probably different enough to notice !-- Mine ain't going nowhere !-I think she got potential I haven't seen yet !-- I bloomed Rose's Nurse Larry Larry after I took cuts -- Got a taste and see how she grow !-- Just like the B.B. this Thang stays !-- I'm sending Rose the unused seed back so she can do some F-2 seed !-- That ain't gonna hurt it at all !-- I got cuts from 2 girls !-- Different but they both nice !-- The one Rose called the Medicine Woman pheno is gonna be a heavier producer and she fine !- One day maybe some one can explain that smell to me !-- I feel like I should know it !-- That's  how she get U !-- Let me take another taste ? -- Next thing U know U twisted !-- Sneaky girl !-- Gonna put her in a cartridge !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I looked in on the girls this morning.  Couldn't help myself,  I had to touch em.  Ran my hand down this one and filled the whole room with the smell of jolly ranchers.   Thanks Keef. 

View attachment 20161208_081047.jpg


----------



## yarddog

looking good bro.


----------



## Keef

What cha got there Nick ?-- She look nice ! -- Jolly Ranchers ? -- Amazing the things this plant will do !

It's  Keef's  House of freaks down here !-- Some cause I messed with them and some just came that way !

GDP-X-B.R.  don't know what it's doing !-- 

View attachment 20161207_200918.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippie's Dawg girl that survived the Zombie Juice and it ain't right ! 

View attachment 20161207_201031.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  those came from the seed you sent me last summer.  They were labeled Blueberry but you said that they may have been sumptin else.  I dunno but they sure are fragrant and not in an obnoxious way.  Unfortunatly, they was pretty badly neglected this summer .They are healthy now but looked pretty bad when I put them into flower.  I went to a gathering with some of my buds at Indian Larrys in New York which turned into 2 weeks of the kind of memories you can't get in the city (we went to the mountains).  Buy the time  I got home the blueberry looked terrible and the bpuX BB stuff had died.


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm confused now !-- I sent U some BPU-X-B.B. but D.D. made the labels for me and just labeled it Blueberry !-- I do think there were also some with the BPU-X-B.B. -- crossed on Bubblicious like Bud growing !-- Don't matter cause they were step sisters with the same BPU-X-B.B. dad I called "Trips" -- I bet it's that Bubblicious  cross !-- U want to smell something nice sneak into the dark grow a couple hours after lights out and rustle them around! -- That smell seems magnified at night !-- Looks like it's gonna do U right !-- 
I got some more of Umbra's work that I know gonna be nice !-- I be digging around for Strawberry and maybe some other berries !-- I got's 2 new girls post to be blueberry lemonade !-- Gonna be seeing if I got the blueberry lemonade trait !


----------



## Keef

Had to go look Nick !-- That has to be BPU-X-B.B. -crossed on a Bubblicious mom !-- U and Bud growing it !-- Bud's are younger -- Ya'll keep it ? -- Give it a name !-- They full sisters but I bet they both different !-- There is the possibility of lots of different tastes and smells in that one cross !-- Potency ain't gonna be a problem  !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Burrrrrrr,,,its frking cold. And yes im a light weight. I hate cold weather,,makes my bullet hurt. Lol


----------



## Keef

Dam Hopper !-- I know !-- Cold makes my broken parts and pieces hurt too !-- Wind blowing hard !-Don't know how hard but one of those big a** green trash bins just blew past !-- I'm staying in da house and high !-- Sheet !-- Just remembered D.D. working tonight and the car got bout a quarter tank !--I got to go out !-- Later !-- 
Right now I'm building myself a respectable buzz !


----------



## Keef

I thought I saw Umbra ? -- I had a question !-- In a cross the dad is list first !-- Like BPU-X-B.B. -- BPU was the dad ? -- If so tell me something about this "The White" dad U had ?-- I got The White times Nepal Indica and The White times the Black Rose !-- and it was BPU -x- GDP ? -- It looks nice so far but I expect greatness out that Thang !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning you chatty people.. It is 17 degrees here, i told mr rb that would kill all the thrip, he said no he thought he saw a parade of thrip going in his shed to his grow...better not.
So yesterday, i was hung over all day. I didn't take any oil last night.. too much.. Glad to feel more normal this morning smoking some WIFI... yum. Pretty cold to go out, but i am tough..  
Hope everyone stays warm and high..


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....Burrrr...is right 27* here this morning..


----------



## Keef

17 degrees ? -- My thermometer don't go that low !-- All I know is to me --it's  cold and the wind is howling and overcast !-- I don't like it !-- 
I like our new bloom! -- I'm moving us to another bedroom so I can have the whole grow in the back of the house !-- All I've got done so far is set up those 4 boxes so last light I truely slept in the grow room !-- I think I'll put in hardwood floors in there before we move !-- D.D. been banned to her day sleeping room till she better I don't want that bug !-- Anyway sleeping in the grow room was nice !-- Those glorious smells !-- Had a dream I was sleeping on a big pillow of that Rosin Press hash !-- I might not be in such a hurry to move us to another room !-- That Master Kush -- Has the smell of earth after a rain with a hint of pepper ? -- Yeah ! Baby !-- I took some extra caps and I was already high !-- Gonna be a mighty buzz !


----------



## Budlight

It's -25 here close to -30 with the windchill this weather sucks I need to move to a tropical place  days like today I hide in the grow room where it's nice and warm


----------



## Keef

Got an empty lot next door Bud ! -- By Monday we'll be back to normal with low 60s at night mid 70's in the afternoon !-- Winter on the beach ain't bad !-- We get lots of Snowbirds for the winter !-- Peeps from the great white north that come south for the winter !-- We call them winter Texans !-- U can tell the locals from the Snowbirds !-- It's  in the 50s and the locals are all bundled up and the Winter Texans be out sunbathing !-- Crazy people !-- If I could move farther south I would but Mexico is right over there !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im setting next to my Christmas tree loaded with LED lights,,and im thinking,,,, hey maybe i can grow weed under it as the ultimate Xmas present. :48: :bolt:


----------



## yarddog

found this in an old thread, from 2007. 
all aboard!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Love that!!!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Got an empty lot next door Bud ! -- By Monday we'll be back to normal with low 60s at night mid 70's in the afternoon !-- Winter on the beach ain't bad !-- We get lots of Snowbirds for the winter !-- Peeps from the great white north that come south for the winter !-- We call them winter Texans !-- U can tell the locals from the Snowbirds !-- It's  in the 50s and the locals are all bundled up and the Winter Texans be out sunbathing !-- Crazy people !-- If I could move farther south I would but Mexico is right over there !



 Trust me Keith I seriously contemplated moving to the states but unfortunately when I was younger I was caught was 7.8 g of cocaine  and the funniest part is I've never even done so much to snort a line  somebody put it under my seat in the car and unfortunately I couldn't prove it wasn't mine so your country will never let me in


----------



## Keef

No Hopper U got it all wrong !-- Post to use the weed plant as the Christmas tree !

Been trying to wrap my mind around a work table so that work will flow right !-- Grow it and dry it I got !-- So from there I want to turn it into hash !-- So hash comes to the work table !-- It need to be placed into those bags and pressed !-- I need a hot container !-- Maybe a dry slow cooker ? -- I need to keep the oil and cartridges hot so the oil will be easier to work !-- So the hash is squashed-- the oil collected on parchment  paper then into the hot storage container in the middle  !- I need a rack to hold multiple hot cartridges while I fill them !
Fill the carts and package them the other end of the table ! Work got to flow right ya'll !-- I be doing this every 2 weeks !


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope,,,if Weedhopper had a plant that big with that much Dank,,,it would be in jars,,,fk the xmas tree. Lol


----------



## Keef

I heard that ! -- Lots of them grow big plants Hopper !-- I don't care how big they are !-- I want to know how I can get the mostest -bestest dank the fastest !-- Simple !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Had to go look Nick !-- That has to be BPU-X-B.B. -crossed on a Bubblicious mom !-- U and Bud growing it !-- Bud's are younger -- Ya'll keep it ? -- Give it a name !-- They full sisters but I bet they both different !-- There is the possibility of lots of different tastes and smells in that one cross !-- Potency ain't gonna be a problem  !



I will have to go look and figure out how far along they is.  Now the new stuff, I have 6 Hoeberry that I'm gonna baby and 5 of those nirvana freebies that appear to be a cornucopia of strains.  who knows?


----------



## WeedHopper

Little Brother, ,,im just an old hippie that wants to get high on good Dank. Almost everything i get is plenty strong for me. Ive been like Rose before,,,stoned to a point,well,,, it sometimes just aint fun. Also dont like waking up and feeling like i had popped to many Quaaludes. Lol
To each his own,,,i just want to get high and chill.


----------



## St_Nick

Forgot something. 

View attachment 20161208_115037.jpg


View attachment 20161208_115026.jpg


----------



## Keef

That 4 box bloom gonna work for me !-- I want 4-5- or 6 plants to move to bloom on the 1st and the 15th !-- Next week on the 15th I got a group of White Widow gonna step up !-- Then I got 2 more weeks to get another group ready !-- Get me a bunch of different girls and just find out which ones makes the bestest --mostest vape oil ! -- Keep the bestest and leave the restest !--


----------



## Keef

That works Nick !

Hopper it's  like on getting high we all got like a comfort zone on the buzz !-- Too little and U don't get high enough -- Too much and U got to do the crab walk !-- Shortly after that it will knock me out! 
It happens often !-- Makes me have funny dreams sometimes !


----------



## Budlight

These girls have just about eaten this box I think it might almost be time to move them I really would like them to be about a half a foot taller but I don't think that's going to happen what do you think Keef


----------



## Keef

I'd flip them Bud !-- They got what ? - 2 months to bloom ? -- They gonna double in size !--


----------



## Keef

Love them boxes !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Love them boxes !



 Excellent I  Will have to go to the grocery store  today for a few more pieces  and they can go into their new boxes in the other room I love these boxes to man thanks for  pointing them out


----------



## Keef

U bet Bud !-- We all do things differently but They's many paths to the Dank! -- I would take clones and get them rooting --flip these -- By the time these finish-- the cuts will be ready to bloom !-- The plants look good and healthy too !-- I'm still in the make it work phase !-- Make it work then make it look pretty !--


----------



## ness

Hello ofc.  Time for my Wake and Bake.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> U bet Bud !-- We all do things differently but They's many paths to the Dank! -- I would take clones and get them rooting --flip these -- By the time these finish-- the cuts will be ready to bloom !-- The plants look good and healthy too !-- I'm still in the make it work phase !-- Make it work then make it look pretty !--



 I'm with you on the make it work then make it pretty and I already have the clones rooted  wanted to make sure they were rooted  before I flip them


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> These girls have just about eaten this box I think it might almost be time to move them I really would like them to be about a half a foot taller but I don't think that's going to happen what do you think Keef


 
Nice Bud.


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Nice Bud.



 Thank you so much ness  i'm so happy that these girls are doing so much better in water then I could do with them in soil I really didn't do very good with them  in soil I was off to a pretty rough start  I got them under control now but I know they could've done it twice as good without the rough start but It's been I few years  since I grew last  but didn't get to finish the last crop I actually got the finish was about seven years ago  and a lot has changed since back then  but I guess you never stop learning when it comes to good old Mary Jane


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud !-- I was thinking about your pumps not having a filter !-- These pumps with filter are  about $25 each !-- I didn't have caps so I put "Ls" in thier place !-- but could U do something like this and use feeder lines coming off a manifold ? U can even put in a valve to control flow ? 

View attachment 20161208_120546.jpg


----------



## ness

Everyone have a nice high day.  I'm off to the races.:beatnik:


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice plants Nick and Bud Gj

how old are yours Nick


----------



## Budlight

Keef  i'm definitely going to switch to those pumps with the filter   Then I won't have to worry about sucking up something that could've accidentally fallen in there


 Thank you N.E  i appreciate it


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Yo Bud !-- I was thinking about your pumps not having a filter !-- These pumps with filter are  about $25 each !-- I didn't have caps so I put "Ls" in thier place !-- but could U do something like this and use feeder lines coming off a manifold ? U can even put in a valve to control flow ?



put your filter in one of these and you don't need a filter or mayb as an extra filter for your pumps



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-...trainers-Fits-Container-Size-1-Gallon/1008385


----------



## Keef

I got an extra so I use that pump filter to change out and clean the others about every couple weeks !
I try to keep an extra everything !-- That way something goes wrong --I can pull the whole sprayer system out and stick another one in and continue to march ! - I glue my pumps to a ceramic tile to keep them stable an adapter comes with the pump that fits into the PVC !-- All the same so they be interchangeable!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Little Brother, ,,im just an old hippie that wants to get high on good Dank. Almost everything i get is plenty strong for me. Ive been like Rose before,,,stoned to a point,well,,, it sometimes just aint fun. Also dont like waking up and feeling like i had popped to many Quaaludes. Lol
> To each his own,,,i just want to get high and chill.



I can't grasp "too high."  My mind doesn't compute!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gotta love those watch dogs! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479766009498.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yo Bud !-- I was thinking about your pumps not having a filter !-- These pumps with filter are  about $25 each !-- I didn't have caps so I put "Ls" in thier place !-- but could U do something like this and use feeder lines coming off a manifold ? U can even put in a valve to control flow ?



 That's kind of close to what I have going on in the one box I'll show you what I'm gonna do in a bit here for the other reservoir after I go pick up a few more pieces


----------



## Keef

Cool Bud !-- U know they say " Form follows function" -- Probably not much different !-- 

Hey Rose -- On the left is one of my new Hoe Berry girls and on the right is one of my Purple Haze girls !-- They small but I already cloned them so now I let the little girls run and see about how long they  take to finish while I get ready to do a real run of them ! -- I also get a little taste of what it'll be like !


----------



## Keef

So I get high and forget stuff !-- Here's  the pic ! 

View attachment 20161208_124056.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

looking nice and a good plan u got there
liking the small run idea this time around


----------



## Keef

What up NE ? -- I use those 2 inch baskets and neopreme collars so I gotta keep them small or they get top heavy and want to fall over !-- I still don't have a support net like for a SCROG !-- We working on it !-- I got a bunch of sickly plants that been thru hell but they will recover and do well !-- 
Going from one bloom box to a 4 box rotation sounds all fine but was I supposed to wait and put some plants in an empty box every 2 weeks till bloom was full ? -- No !-- I don't play that way I take what I can to bloom and spread them out and work the boxes while I get the rotation working !-- We'll get there !-- We were getting by on that one bloom box now I got 4 !-- Be pressing oil before U know it !


----------



## Budlight

That's pretty cool G 13 I think I'll just go with those instead of buying new pumps


----------



## Keef

I tried something similar to those bags and what happened was at the pump intake the filter bag loaded up and my pump had to work harder !-- Water heated up and I run at the top end of the temp range !-- Didn't turn out for me if U know it's gonna load up the bag at the pump intake U can watch for it and make adjustments !-- I love my pumps !-- but without that filter my micro sprayers would clog up all the time ! -U don't have sprayers so probably not a problem for U !-- We always got to try to make what we got work !- It works for me but like I said there's  many paths to the dank !- -Do what works for U Bud !


----------



## Rosebud

Those look nice keef, Can't wait for a smoke report.. I love that purple hazy kinda girl.  Very cool.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All Cold here. Need me some southern warmth.
Keef need to pick your or someone brains. I think I want to build a aero Cloner


----------



## yarddog

quittin time!!   bout to roll me a J and smoke it! cold here, 25 gusts, temps dropping faster than a hookers panties. lol  i almost rode the dirt bike today, so glad i didn't


----------



## Grower13

View attachment fsvrfa9.jpg


----------



## Keef

Had a power nap !-- 

Wood Hippy -- Cloning is what I do !-- My boxes ain't nothing but big aerocloners that I add nutes to and grow from cut to harvest! -- If U only gonna need a few plants a bubble cloner might be best !-- That be a  bucket or other container of water !-- Put an aquarium pump stone in it -- find U a piece of Styrofoam that fits in the container ! -- Poke some holes in the Styrofoam -- Stick the cuts thru the holes --float it in your container with bubbler running Green side up --and  U cloning now !


----------



## Keef

After they root U can cut them out the Styrofoam and plant as desired !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Had a power nap !--
> 
> Wood Hippy -- Cloning is what I do !-- My boxes ain't nothing but big aerocloners that I add nutes to and grow from cut to harvest! -- If U only gonna need a few plants a bubble cloner might be best !-- That be a  bucket or other container of water !-- Put an aquarium pump stone in it -- find U a piece of Styrofoam that fits in the container ! -- Poke some holes in the Styrofoam -- Stick the cuts thru the holes --float it in your container with bubbler running Green side up --and  U cloning now !



To far invested for small bubble cloner in the long run. This is about not having to ever go see the weedman again ever.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Hippy !-- Different people and different ways to grow I get confused about who's doing what !-- U grow in dirt or water ? -- I try to remember this stuff but I smoke a little weed !-- It don't matter !-- I like a rotation !-- I don't get these big harvest like some but I get a couple plants every couple weeks !-- It requires a seperate  veg and bloom to run a continuous garden ! -- A 60 day finisher would work well and there's  lots to choose from !-- Anyway if U stick a couple clones in bloom every couple weeks -- They start coming out every couple weeks after 2 months !


----------



## Keef

I know if I was around that many taters I'd be fermenting and distilling my a** off !-- Back Yard would be full of them blue barrels !--


----------



## Keef

U don't want to go see the weed man again ? -- I can't wait to go see my old dealer again !-- Put him to work for me !-- We have history !--


----------



## Keef

After prohibition ends of course !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 12417903_1510791722549894_3021703176879354849_n.jpg


----------



## Keef

G--Last act of defiance ?-- That's  how I want to go out !-- They take a T.E -Bone steak out my a** ? -- I be at least walking away with a ham sandwich !


----------



## Keef

Told the dentist one time --" We not gonna hurt each other are we ?"-- He was super gentle and sent his Nurse out to tell me to find another dentist !-- I guess he just wasn't that confident in his skills !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> I know if I was around that many taters I'd be fermenting and distilling my a** off !-- Back Yard would be full of them blue barrels !--



I joke with a couple of boss about all the time.
I thinking Aero clones and then DWC 8 to 12 medium sized plant spread out 2 to 4 weeks apart for harvest time


----------



## Keef

That'll  work Hippy !-- A rotation is like a machine if one part jams the machine don't work !-- Did U see Bud's boxes ? -- I love them boxes Mane !-- U could DWC in them -- spray them from the top like Bud does or spray them from the bottom like me !-- Same nutes would work for all !
Always take more cuts than U need --and veg more plants than U need! -- Take the best --Leave the rest !
Unless it is your very last cut of something then U baby da hell out of it !


----------



## Keef

Hippy --U don't need this many spots !
My cloners !-- I use these smaller boxes over a tub !-- They don't seal as well as the back and yellow ones !
Then inside ! 

View attachment 20161208_182553.jpg


View attachment 20161208_182614.jpg


----------



## Keef

Pumps are on 15 off 15 !-- When they on there's  396 gph of nute water shooting around in there !-- Like a thunderstorm !-- U can clone with tap water and room light !--


----------



## Keef

I guess I could give U the whole tour !-- The Nursery cloning station feeds rooted cuts to veg.

After they root they move to veg !

When about 14-16 inches tall they go to bloom !

So I give them about 2 weeks to root then veg for about a month then move to bloom for about 2 months !-- So 3 1/2 months from fresh cut to harvest ? -- Just trying to make it work !-- I'll get better with time ! 

View attachment 20161208_183712.jpg


View attachment 20161208_183727.jpg


----------



## Keef

I just added 3 boxes to bloom so I just spread them out some for now !-- Now the machine can start cranking it out !-- No reason I can't get 5 harvest per year per box !


----------



## Budlight

Keef this is where I'm at so far i'm only using the pocket until the bedroom is done then I can put two bins for reservoirs where the veg bins are right now


----------



## Keef

Are they gonna drain back to the res. fast enough Bud ? -- I know with these 396 gph pumps if I had a seperate res it would drain the res faster than I could get it to drain back to it !-- So I went with a self contained box !-- I been looking at what U doing !--I may do something like that but I'd pump it out the box let it run back into the box for a return trip !-- I like it but it seems complicated getting the water from this box to that box and back !-- I just spray straight up and let it fall back down for another trip for now !--


----------



## Keef

Bud I might have to set a box up similar to yours in bloom  and see how I like it !

Some of U old vets know how U used to have to "Pad" a requisition form ? -- For the uninitiated if U need 3 of something U ask for 5 or six !-- Then hopefully U get what U need !-- Well I may have been padding my requisition forms a little lately !-- Possibly ? -Maybe ?-- O.K. !-- I  Have all I need to set up 4 more bloom boxes !-- So when I have the plants (by spring) I double up on bloom !-- Harvest 2 boxes every 2 weeks !-- The brochure says I might be able to get 500 grams per sq.meter-- that's my 2 boxes- - I might?--I don't see a problem !-- Maybe more ?
Anyway don't tell D.D. !--O.K.? -- I just need 4-- $10 boxes !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Are they gonna drain back to the res. fast enough Bud ? -- I know with these 396 gph pumps if I had a seperate res it would drain the res faster than I could get it to drain back to it !-- So I went with a self contained box !-- I been looking at what U doing !--I may do something like that but I'd pump it out the box let it run back into the box for a return trip !-- I like it but it seems complicated getting the water from this box to that box and back !-- I just spray straight up and let it fall back down for another trip for now !--



 I am running inch and three-quarter back to the res  then I'm running half inch line from the pump all the way around the room and then those tiny little feeder lines   Off the half-inch i'm going to leave it running for the night and see how it goes with just the 2 bins and then add 1 more tomorrow  and then just keep adding bins as I need them


----------



## Budlight

This is how the too in the veg room are set up  the One bin feeds the other one  sorry I'm no artist I would just take a picture but with the water in there you can't see it 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog

Yo, its friday..   
What can I say?? All I know is corporate has 9 hours then its my time.    More correctly its my wifes time to give me chores.  Lol


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, day 2 of taking a ZPac for pneumonia......yup xrays confirmed it yesterday....damn colds. I'm feeling better despite being really weak and lots of coughing, that and I crave sleep. Should be getting better asap, just left lower lobe affected so not a bad case by any means. Rose you just my hero, thank you for being you!


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> Yo, its friday..
> What can I say?? All I know is corporate has 9 hours then its my time.    More correctly its my wifes time to give me chores.  Lol



a honey do list



Kraven said:


> Morning all, day 2 of taking a ZPac for pneumonia......yup xrays confirmed it yesterday....damn colds. I'm feeling better despite being really weak and lots of coughing, that and I crave sleep. Should be getting better asap, just left lower lobe affected so not a bad case by any means. Rose you just my hero, thank you for being you!




he lives........ must be some funk going around.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey everyone ,  its 25 degrees outside & we have an inch of white stuff and its still coming.  No construction today. Nobody said anything about snow yesterday.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Kraven that's what D.D. had and it was a strange bug !-- Last night was her first shift back at work !-- I'm waiting to she how she held up !-- 
I need my pipe !-- Good Day all !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Keef that bug is traveling  coast to coast Mrs.C..has had it for awhile also .30* with snow in the forcast..
Looks like we will have a white Christmas
Time for a bowl:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !-- It's a bad one !-- I haven't caught it yet but I'm scared cause I don't want to be sick like that !--We at about 44 and overcast !-- Wind has eased !-- Gotta run my plan for reorganizing the grow for the next cycle past D.D. !-- I think it'll work !
Bud about a single res. for all your boxes sounds good and I almost went with a single res. then a box got sick !-- Still not sure what happened but if I had a single res. I would have lost the whole grow !-- As it was I threw out everything in the box and cleaned the parts and pieces with bleach water and let it sit in the sun and dry ! -- Something happens to the res. ? -- your fault - my fault ? --Nobody's  fault the whole grow is dead ! -- Maybe U can pull it off but I tend to be a sloppy farmer !-- I'd kill them !


----------



## Keef

I want to pass on something I never saw in a book but learned the hard way !-- U can't make hash in high humidity !-- Probably goes for the other extracts too !--


----------



## St_Nick

Well, still snowing. Its up to 28 now.  I just topped all the Hoeberry.  Keef, I grow in dirt for the same reason.  If I do something wrong, I get a chance to fix it.  Each plant in its own bucket means nobody effects any other.  It also allows me to go away for a while & as long as the lights and ventilation goes on and off on time.  I've thought about trying your method but just don't have the time to devote to it right now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cold this morning here in the Big D.
Drinking Coffee and Breakfast on its way.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps

I love having four seasons...View attachment DSCF4532.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I see dog prints everywhere Rose. Sure is pretty snow.


----------



## Keef

Nick we do what works for us !-- I'm too far off in learning to effectively manage growing weed with LEDs under aero to stop now !-- I put to much time into it !-- If I had to give my grow skills doing this I would give myself a solid C minus !-- Just barely passing !-- I'm getting better !-- I know what I can do but I'm a long ways from that yet !-- I see some plants that have undergone changes with this  genetic doubling thing !-- I keep watching and waiting !-- D.D. a better pharmer than me but maybe I can find something special she can help me grow !-- Gotta get me one them Rosin Presses and think about this some more !-- Things are happening !-- I feel like I'm entering a new phase in the grow !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- I don't do snow !


----------



## St_Nick

Mineral is not as pretty as yours Rose 

View attachment 20161209_104703.jpg


----------



## Keef

I get cold just looking at that !-- What U building Nick ?-- Post in the ground ? -- A fence ? - Block your view ?
Any fish in the crick ! -- Everytime I see moving stuff like that flowing water I think power production !-- I could stick a couple fans under water and let the current turn them  !-- Gear it up to turn an alternator and charge a battery bank -- Then a DC / AC inverter to make household power !


----------



## Keef

A thing like that could be floated ?

See this what happens when Keef gets bored !-- The mind builds stuff !-- The body just can't always do the work anymore !


----------



## mrcane

Nice river Nick....
My three Girls......... 

View attachment 20161209_074234.jpg


----------



## Keef

Mane in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina I ran a lamp - radio and fan off a car battery through an inverter for 2 weeks !-- Eventually even hook up an old antenna on the house and turned on a little television and realized what we had been told about New Orleans dodging the bullet was no true! -- We didn't know what had happened until then when we saw those scratchy pics of the people at the Super dome! --


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Morning all, day 2 of taking a ZPac for pneumonia......yup xrays confirmed it yesterday....damn colds. I'm feeling better despite being really weak and lots of coughing, that and I crave sleep. Should be getting better asap, just left lower lobe affected so not a bad case by any means. Rose you just my hero, thank you for being you!



 Glad to hear you're feeling a lot better my friend


----------



## Keef

I think I smell it Cane !-- No wait !-- I do smell weed though !


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> Nice river Nick....
> My three Girls.........



 Looking nice My friend  I really like the short one


----------



## St_Nick

Those look nice mrcane.  Pretty buds.  Keef,  the river has Muskie, catfish, pike and walleye, a few bass but the muskies tend to eat 'em.  The water level is pretty much controlled by a dam so it only flows like that when they open the dam for flood control.  There is a stream on one side of my lot that drops 130 ft. in about 40 ft.  I been thinking about a small hydro generator there.  

What am I building?  I'm in a trailer. I am putting a roof supported by posts all around the trailer with an addition of a 40 ft. by 14 ft. porch on the back-side facing the river.  When that is complete I am going to reside the thing and no more trailer.  At least that's the plan.  I'm also building a garage to do my business, which is custom welding and fabricating.  
Basicly I build race cars and custom bikes, 4-wheel bumpers, stuff like that.


----------



## mrcane

The short one is Hippies dawg,  outdoors she was only about 4ft.and  shaped like a Christmas tree ...never did get to finish her well..can't wait to see how she will finish indoors...


----------



## Keef

I need to go check da pharm ! -- I looked in and it's  O.K. but I got stuff to do !-- 

Nick growing up Daddy had a Fab. shop !-- MIG  and stick welding -- Mill -lathe -punches -presses all the shop tools !-- Next door neighbor ran an auto repair shop !-- I understand moving parts -- This computer stuff is beyond me !


----------



## St_Nick

You and I started our seeds about the same time.  All my Hippies dawg wound up being males, 4 of the Blueberry I started were female.  I've still got a couple of the HD seeds , I may try 'em again.  None of my BPU x BB whatevers sprouted.


----------



## Keef

I remember when Cane was setting up that garage grow cabinet -- U still using it ?-- Plants look good Cuz !


----------



## Keef

I have to get U some more Nick I got plenty but I know D.D. labeled those BPU-X-B.B. I sent U as Blueberry because we call it the blueberry !-- Is that "Blueberry" what U got growing ?--


----------



## oldfogey8

i made a batch of coconut cannabutter from my summer outdoor grow a few weeks ago. i had a lot more popcorn than i get when i grow inside so there was a lot more goodness mixed in with my usual 'everything but the roots' approach. just got around to baking a batch of brownies. have not tried the batch but licking the bowl, the beaters and the spatula has me cancelling the rest of my plans for the day. i am toasteeeeeed...


----------



## Keef

If U got "Blueberry" growing it is BPU-X-B.B. --F-2 seed !-- Trips was the father and I still got the mother !-- Some pollen also got on Bubblicious !-- I sent U and Bud some from that breeding! -- BPU--x- Bub --is probably how she labeled them !-- But "Blueberry " -I know what U growing now !-- I still got pollen and mom I can do it again !--


----------



## Keef

Dat's how we do up in here OF !-- As a matter of fact it is time for some caps !--


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> The short one is Hippies dawg,  outdoors she was only about 4ft.and  shaped like a Christmas tree ...never did get to finish her well..can't wait to see how she will finish indoors...



 That's awesome my friend I just started a couple of  hippie  dogs myself  I was curious to what they look like I guess now you've answered my question thank you again :48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I remember when Cane was setting up that garage grow cabinet -- U still using it ?-- Plants look good Cuz !



Thanks Bro...that  cabinet be full of clones ..


----------



## Keef

The girls live !--
Hey Nick this the momma of your plants !-- The back right plant is Master Kush the rest are "Blueberry"

I think we be freezing off some blackberry wine tomorrow !-- Temp drops fermentation really slows ! 

View attachment 20161209_110005.jpg


View attachment 20161209_105831.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U put what's in them buckets or water bottle in your new machine ? -- Clear alkee-hol would come out with a hint of Berry flavor !-- Be some fine shine !-- After U cut almost in half with water !-- Straight out the still would be way too strong !


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Those look nice mrcane. Pretty buds. Keef, the river has Muskie, catfish, pike and walleye, a few bass but the muskies tend to eat 'em. The water level is pretty much controlled by a dam so it only flows like that when they open the dam for flood control. There is a stream on one side of my lot that drops 130 ft. in about 40 ft. I been thinking about a small hydro generator there.
> 
> What am I building? I'm in a trailer. I am putting a roof supported by posts all around the trailer with an addition of a 40 ft. by 14 ft. porch on the back-side facing the river. When that is complete I am going to reside the thing and no more trailer. At least that's the plan. I'm also building a garage to do my business, which is custom welding and fabricating.
> Basicly I build race cars and custom bikes, 4-wheel bumpers, stuff like that.


 Some folks call a bolt on gas tank custom. I ride old brit stuff that nobody makes parts for, so it's all custom. My 1st ground up bike is the itsa bitsa. '67 BSA hornet motor in '71 oil in frame with the swing arm hacked off and a hardtail welded on. '77 T140 disc front end and 71 conical rear hub. $20 swap meet coffin tank and a swap meet bates style seat with hair pin sprung solo setup.


----------



## St_Nick

Yup, I just call 'em like I see 'um,  They wuz labeled Blueberry so that's what I call 'em.   They are very fragrant when touched and sticky already.  Got at least a month to go I guess.  Normally I would have topped 'em about three times and took some clones but as I said, they got neglected.


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Some folks call a bolt on gas tank custom. I ride old brit stuff that nobody makes parts for, so it's all custom. My 1st ground up bike is the itsa bitsa. '67 BSA hornet motor in '71 oil in frame with the swing arm hacked off and a hardtail welded on. '77 T140 disc front end and 71 conical rear hub. $20 swap meet coffin tank and a swap meet bates style seat with hair pin sprung solo setup.



My first choppa wuz a 68 trumpet with a weld-on and a 16 over springer.  Had a moped front shoe brake hub laced to a 21 inch Yamaha wheel with a 15 inch Harley juicer on the rear.  Nowadays I cut out the neck and go from there on a long bike.   I do make sure they have good brakes though.  I got a broken hip because of that lousy moped brake.  It was only there to pass inspection and was the smallest thing I could find.


----------



## umbra

LOL I have that same front end in the shed, with that same brake setup. I think mine is 10 over. I have a '51 trumpet rigid/ pre unit I was thinking about using. Currently have a 35 mm Ceriani front end on it with a 19".


----------



## Keef

No doubt in my mind Nick !-- That's what they are !-- I call blueberry too !-- There's some other flavors in it other than blueberry! -- That first B in BPU is Blackberry Kush !-- I think Dog got one --kinda blueberry muffin -right Dog ? -- Like I said I got plenty more of those seed !-- Got a Hoe Berry in bloom !-- Looked all indica til it hit bloom !-- Stretches like my Widow !-- Had to take the top off one about 3 weeks into bloom !-- It was so much higher than the other plants in the box !-- Dam hybrids !-- On a scale of 1-10 with 1 being 100% indica and 10 being straight up sativa --- I need something about a 4 !-- Leans slightly toward indica !-- Just for the growing it !-- I haven't had the freedom to grow lots of varieties for potency and stuff !- We only recently became weed independent !


----------



## Grower13

Keef it's called Lemon cookies........ by Jaws....... found his gear is at firestax....... all of it sold out....... and no lemon cookies listed at all........ he is the breeder responsible for Chem Soda


----------



## Keef

G --That sucks !-- I was chasing some Oregon Lemon --Attitude Seed ? -- I don't remember I better look again !--  Umbra knows -- He got it !- --I can find it !-- Supposed to be a sweet lemon !


----------



## Budlight

What a great morning got some girls moving into their new bins in the flower room now I just wish I could catch This  giant that keep swinging me around by my head in my sleep 

Rose the nurse F2 showed up  and I love the flowers I can't thank you enough Rose I greatly appreciate it if I can ever do anything or help you out in anyway please let me know I will no questions asked

 Hope everyone is having a  happy Friday


----------



## Keef

Chem Soda sounds great !-- I really need to organize what I got !--Umbra sent me a care package with all sort of seed !-- but some times chasing varieties still  takes hold !--


----------



## Keef

Rose-- I can't find your addy so I can return these seed !-- I been preoccupied with D.D. and all !-- I get them out soon as I know where to send them !


----------



## umbra

The only site I know that has Jaws gear in stock is sourpatchseeds.


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight said:


> What a great morning got some girls moving into their new bins in the flower room now I just wish I could catch This  giant that keep swinging me around by my head in my sleep
> 
> Rose the nurse F2 showed up  and I love the flowers I can't thank you enough Rose I greatly appreciate it if I can ever do anything or help you out in anyway please let me know I will no questions asked
> 
> Hope everyone is having a  happy Friday



The flower is from the dollar store. They are solar operated. Phewy, glad they are there.  Sounds like you need to make yourself some oil Bud for your sleep.


----------



## Keef

Umbra in da house !-- U make home yet ?-- Hey BPU -x-GDP -- Dis gonna be da bomb !-- 4 healthy happy plants so pretty sure I'll get a girl !-- Gonna be a monster I say !-- So one of those The White -x- Nepal Indica is gonna get sexed next !-- Looks like my kinda plant !


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> The only site I know that has Jaws gear in stock is sourpatchseeds.




thanks umbra........ really like growing those 
OG girlscout cookie type plants................


----------



## Keef

G--Just gotta to know who to ask !-- 
Umbra I need to pick your brain some more !-- O.K. I can grow it and dry it !-- Soon as D.D. get the bills caught up one dem Rosin Press is coming to Texas !-- So guide me !-- If I want to turn it into hash say maybe half to a pound every couple weeks ? --I need a system !-- So anyone !--what would be the easiest and most cost effective way to turn it into hash !-- One of G13's 5 gallon Kanga Can ?-- I was thinking maybe a shell reloaded shaker to clean shells -- Make me a screen !-- Turn it into a hash shaker ?-- When I say easiest --I would rather spend a little more and work a little less !-- Anyway --I got my hash and I put it into those mesh bags like they got !-- Does the parchment paper go on top and bottom of the bag or just on the bottom ? -- O.K. !-- I made hash and I turned it into Rosin Press hash !-- Keep everything warm while I'm working with it to fill empty cartridges ?-- Fill them --clean and package them !--I think I'm make me a Logo and say the famous G13 made them !


----------



## orangesunshine

keef---have you considered making hash in a washing machine???


----------



## Keef

Just so we clear I don't know squat about weed except for the smoking part !-- I get these carts from an old stoner "out west" !


----------



## orangesunshine

gotcha---would your friend be interested in making hash in a closed loop recycled water and ice washing machine---3-4 lbs of trim at a time


----------



## Keef

Sunshine -- Old Hippie 420 had a red cement mixer to make bubble hash every winter !-- He made hash with his outdoor crop and smoked his inside bud !-- He be out in the freeze so ice was free !-- He put the weed water and ice in it and turn it on and let it turn !--Then he pour it out into his hash bags !-- A washing machine isn't a big leap !-- But down here in the heat I think dry ice maybe the way to go !-- It's  easy to get here too !--


----------



## orangesunshine

Keef said:


> Sunshine -- Old Hippie 420 had a red cement mixer to make bubble hash every winter !-- He made hash with his outdoor crop and smoked his inside bud !-- He be out in the freeze so ice was free !-- He put the weed water and ice in it and turn it on and let it turn !--Then he pour it out into his hash bags !-- A washing machine isn't a big leap !-- But down here in the heat I think dry ice maybe the way to go !-- It's  easy to get here too !--



dry ice---gotcha---


----------



## Keef

My friend gonna have to turn loose a few cartridges to find the top of the market !-- That's  the most dangerous time! -- I have some packaging from a free state hash oil cart-- I think I can forge close enough anyway -- It is just a rouse to point somewhere else !-- A cart ever turns up at the cop shop ?-- I want them looking anywhere but here !-- I tap into the limited top end market things will go well !--For my friend !


----------



## Grower13

3 or 4 pounds would an awful lotta shaking in a 5 gallon bucket........ large scale dry ice hash?


----------



## Keef

I figured something with about a pound capacity !-- Stuff be coming outta bloom every couple weeks and be awhile before I do more than that at a time !-- Even then I could reload and run again !-- Even half pound capacity would work fine !


----------



## Keef

Press some of these varieties and see which produce the most best oil !-- Nurse Larry for sure !-- No I am not angling for peeps in the medical field but that's  a thought !-- Give them thier own variety ?

This is a resort area and all those fisher people- vacationers and beach peeps ? --They good need weed too !-- "My friend" feels bad for them !-- Somebody needs to hook them up !


----------



## umbra

I turned NCH on to these and this is what he uses with dry ice. It just so happened that 1 gallon vinegar jug fit the sieve. The best part is you can throw them in the dishwasher. With bubble bags and many of the other pollen screens are fabric and when they clog they are a pain to clean and wear out super fast. These are cheap, do a great job, and easy to clean.


----------



## umbra

forgot the link....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0173ASBV4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Rosebud

Cool Umbra, i have a secret pal gift on another forum, great idea.


----------



## Keef

U da man Umbra !-- I feel ya on the vinegar jug and the screen !--I got on I just thought the mesh would be too big !-- but for what I'm gonna do with it that should work dis fine !-- I love it U got a problem and ask someone has an answer !-- Find me someway go shake it so I don't hurt the neck !-- The left arm works but not right all the time !


----------



## Keef

Put that thang on top the washer machine put a wet blanket on one side so it shakes when it spins and put it on spin cycle ? -- That'll  shake it !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> The flower is from the dollar store. They are solar operated. Phewy, glad they are there.  Sounds like you need to make yourself some oil Bud for your sleep.



 Absolutely Rose as soon as This first one is done I will be making some right away


----------



## Keef

Good medicine Bud !-
I got me a theory I want ya'll to tear apart for me !-- Around here it's nothing but brickweed or what U can grow !-- They do not yet realize that people can get high off an e-cig !-- They good at finding weed !-- but this is a resort beach town e-cig are common !-- I just don't see how they can start going around testing each e-cig !-- So !-- I think I'm gonna do it ! -- Got to have some packaging to make it look like it came from a free state just in case !-- So I don't have a Rosin Press yet ?


----------



## Budlight

Slowly getting somewhere I think it's time to sit down and have a safety meeting








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

420 Practice! -- 
Love me a good safety meeting !-- D.D. be up momentarily !-- Going back tonight! -- This got to end !-- Before it kills her !-- Or she kills me !-- Don't worry I can hold my own !-- Bob and Weave !- Stick and move !-- I got some moves for an old fart !-- We know we too old to fight so we hit U with the car or something !-- 
Run Forest Run !-- Like a speed bump !-- Hey U know what they call speed bumps in Jamaica?  -- I swear this is true !-- Sleeping Policeman !-- Ever time someone said sleeping policeman I was looking! -- 5he someone told me !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> U da man Umbra !-- I feel ya on the vinegar jug and the screen !--I got on I just thought the mesh would be too big !-- but for what I'm gonna do with it that should work dis fine !-- I love it U got a problem and ask someone has an answer !-- Find me someway go shake it so I don't hurt the neck !-- The left arm works but not right all the time !


Obviously you could run these with a washing machine bubble setup or dry ice.


----------



## mrcane

Did I hear something about a safety meeting...:48:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-Yep !-- Been in front of my face and I failed to see !-- Cut the bottom out the vinegar bottle add weed and dry ice --put the screen ( I'd duct tape bottle to screen ) -- Turn it back over with screen on bottom and shake ?


----------



## umbra

Not very hi tek, but it works amazingly well


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Did I hear something about a safety meeting...:48:


 ears burning


----------



## WeedHopper

Use Keefs Vibrator. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Funny Hopper !
As a young man I worked for concrete machine companies and we used pneumatic vibrators to get the air bubbles out the mud !-- Not something U want to touch U !-- I can make things shake !-- Didn't U feel more comfortable when U had those cartridges !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Another week done. 
Keef where you get them red sprayers. Hoping the home depot or something.Will be looking when I go box shopping this weekend.
Be back later gonna go adjust my attitude


----------



## Keef

Hippy ---Amazon-- but they may have them at the big home stores !-- Cheap !-- package comes with a drill bit that is almost too big !- With a filtered pump they'll hardly ever plug up !-- Keep an eye on water temp when U first start !-- Not enough water and the pump will heat it up !-- Over 80 I get white slime !-- May not be a problem for U !


----------



## Rosebud

It is 3:10 time to burn one...please join me.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Plus, it's cold out there!  Hate winter! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480098713607.jpg


----------



## umbra

been playing in the R&D lab. taking clones and popping beans. took yeti, apollo 11, chiesel, temple booty, and f*ckberry clones. popped Box of Chocolate, gorilla grape, bb king, and hogbreath. Getting ready to pop cantaloupe skunk, purple pineapple bomb, and sour dubb s1.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> been playing in the R&D lab. taking clones and popping beans. took yeti, apollo 11, chiesel, temple booty, and f*ckberry clones. popped Box of Chocolate, gorilla grape, bb king, and hogbreath. Getting ready to pop cantaloupe skunk, purple pineapple bomb, and sour dubb s1.



 Those sound incredible can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## Keef

Umbra R&D man !-- Talk to me !-- What differences have U noticed in the varieties you've pressed ?
3:10 --O.K. I'm still in !
Bud -- Nick-- that B.B. King-- Umbra planting ? --Nick knows it as Blueberry and Bud got it as BPU-X-B.B. !-- He bred it he gets to name it !--Same thing no matter what U call it !

Umbra I had 3 B.B. King sprouts survive the juice !-- Hard to kill !-- I see stuff and things on some of the plants that have survived that are not like the untreated !-- I have yet to look at anything under a microscope !- Maybe ?- I know what I'm looking for as a sure sign but it's  not always there so who knows ?
Pipe don't lie !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Umbra R&D man !-- Talk to me !-- What differences have U noticed in the varieties you've pressed ?
> 3:10 --O.K. I'm still in !
> Bud -- Nick-- that B.B. King-- Umbra planting ? --Nick knows it as Blueberry and Bud got it as BPU-X-B.B. !-- He bred it he gets to name it !--Same thing no matter what U call it !
> 
> Umbra I had 3 B.B. King sprouts survive the juice !-- Hard to kill !-- I see stuff and things on some of the plants that have survived that are not like the untreated !-- I have yet to look at anything under a microscope !- Maybe ?- I know what I'm looking for as a sure sign but it's  not always there so who knows ?
> Pipe don't lie !




B.B. King I like that  by the sounds of things that's the perfect name for it


----------



## St_Nick

You would think he's starving.   Nash, just loves venison. 

View attachment 20161209_191559.jpg


View attachment 20161209_191553.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hardy plants that B.B. too !-- Well over a hundred sprouted seed went into a dilute weed killer for 24 hours !
These 3 are the survivors !-- I been thinking about it and I think even if they are normal plants wouldn't a strong a** plants that survived that and have the genetics it got --be something worth keeping if it got the blueberry trait !-- talk about survival of the fittest? 

Then I got Umbra strange row !-- Freaky looking little plants if U can see ? 

View attachment 20161209_181444.jpg


View attachment 20161209_181539.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dog paralysis !-- Can't move cause the dogs be holding the brother back ! 

View attachment 20161209_182835.jpg


----------



## Keef

Be pretty good with some cream gravy Nick !


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> It is 3:10 time to burn one...please join me.


I'll be happy to partake.  I need to relax.  :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Which one is Keef,,,lol. Just messen wit yas Dawg.


----------



## Keef

Love my pups !-- but they love weed !-- Watch them like a hawk !- Little black and white bud thief ! 
He fight U for it too little bastid !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Been up awhile --Had a hard night !- Having some face pain !-- Caps and a pipe might help !-- 
Wake and Bake !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC Need Coffee, And it 23 degrees this morning.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippy !
Might take more than coffee !-- Old bones don't move like they used to ! -- Had plans for the day but not so sure anymore !


----------



## WoodHippy

Understand the plans change. Went to the room this morning and there is only 2 or 3 small young tops for cloning, If I do not find what I need at the big box store, Then a bubble cloner to start with.
I need to get that plant in to flower before I run out of room


----------



## WoodHippy

Me and the dog gonna get high together.


----------



## Keef

My pups still asleep !-- Bubbler cloner will work if U don't find what U need Hippy !-- Working on a pipe and maybe more coffee ?


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps. tweeked my back, sitting on ice... coffee is good, snow is good..pretty soon the pot will be good, when i go get it.. Need to go move... see ya soon.


----------



## Kraven

Gosh, hope you didn't hurt it too much Rose. Coffee and a bowl....been a few days for me 

GM OFC, missed all you old grump's.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> good morning peeps. tweeked my back, sitting on ice... coffee is good, snow is good..pretty soon the pot will be good, when i go get it.. Need to go move... see ya soon.



 That's no good Rose I hope you start to feel a little better


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks guys.  I swear turmeric is as strong as hydrocodone.  It is saving me again. so happy i found that.. i take tons at times like this.Probably hard on the kidneys?. The real reason my back went out as the day before I bragged that I haven't been to the DC chiro  since i started my trainer... NO BRAGGING ROSEBUD. 
I will be fine.   

thinking about popping some seeds, what should i plant.. 

1. nurse larry
2. GG4
3 buckeye purple

all of the above.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Thanks guys.  I swear turmeric is as strong as hydrocodone.  It is saving me again. so happy i found that.. i take tons at times like this.Probably hard on the kidneys?. The real reason my back went out as the day before I bragged that I haven't been to the DC chiro  since i started my trainer... NO BRAGGING ROSEBUD.
> I will be fine.
> 
> thinking about popping some seeds, what should i plant..
> 
> 1. nurse larry
> 2. GG4
> 3 buckeye purple
> 
> all of the above.



 Rose that's a hard choice all three of those sound amazing  I cannot wait to get my hands on some of the GG4  just don't know of a good place to get it from unfortunately in Canada I don't know anybody who's got a good clone only  strain  I can get it from   I've done some searching around on seats but everybody complains it's not the real deal  The Buckeye purple  looks like a pretty amazing plant as well


----------



## WeedHopper

Hot coffee and a bowl of Dank. Still cold outside. My dog still sleeping. CBD nap,,,lol


----------



## Budlight

Rose I'm going to start the nurse today so  I will start with you


----------



## Budlight

Looks like the Himalayan gold isn't going to straighten up do you guys think it's worth growing  out or should I trash can it


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont kill the poor wittle plant. Give it a chance you ole meanie. I want to see what happens. Lol


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Dont kill the poor wittle plant. Give it a chance you ole meanie. I want to see what happens. Lol



 Hahahah OK just because you asked so nicely I will keep it I do have to agree  i'm kind of curious see what comes out of it


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Understand the plans change. Went to the room this morning and there is only 2 or 3 small young tops for cloning, If I do not find what I need at the big box store, Then a bubble cloner to start with.
> I need to get that plant in to flower before I run out of room



 If I were you I would definitely build my own bubble cloner it's not even a quarter of the price a small Rubbermaid tote and an air stone with the fish pump you're good to go I have pretty much a 100% success rate with mine oh yeah  A can of flat black spray paint


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat: Bubble Clonners work awesome. Ive made them out of many things,,even a plastic coffee container.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=232415&stc=1&d=1449499640


----------



## orangesunshine

35 site diy bubble cloner in a tote--recirculating pump---irrigation tubing---spray plug ins 

View attachment IMG_0657.JPG


View attachment IMG_0670.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Hey os, do you have just one pump or two in that cloner?  what is spray plug ins?  nice roots.  Look at all those nurse larry clones?  yum


----------



## Keef

Morning again O.F.C. !-
Crawled outta bed for awhile to check on U knuckleheads !-
Feeling kinda old --making those grandpa noises ! Ugh !

Sunshine -Nice cloner !-- If I wouldn't have started with an aerocloner -- I may have went that way !-- 

Rose I'm down they'll go out Monday!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....
Rose take care of that back...
      Keef get moving.....:48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I was thinking a lot about what you said about running one  reservoir for everything that will make it impossible to flush the plants  that are done before the other plants so I'm thinking maybe I'll try and run one reservoir for two bins just so it's easier to fill  because one the plants get bigger it's going to be harder to lift those lids.  What is  finishing time on the BB King and the B.P.U Bubbalicious do they have roughly the same finishing time


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight said:


> If I were you I would definitely build my own bubble cloner it's not even a quarter of the price a small Rubbermaid tote and an air stone with the fish pump you're good to go I have pretty much a 100% success rate with mine oh yeah  A can of flat black spray paint



I had everything but the paint. And I got to skip the 50 mile round trip. 
Have 3 cutting in it right now.


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> :yeahthat: Bubble Clonners work awesome. Ive made them out of many things,,even a plastic coffee container.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=232415&stc=1&d=1449499640



Coffee containers is a good idea


----------



## Keef

Cane it sounds so easy --just get up and start moving !-- 
What did that B.B. finish ? -- Roughly 60 days ?

Bud they got the same dad !-- Should be close to 60 days ? -- I still don't have a good way off checking my nute water level except pop the top and take a peek !-- That and the 2inch baskets are the reasons I keep'm small !-- 
I learn to handle here little plants all I got to do is veg them longer and they get big !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah they worked really good and they are cheap.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment santa1.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment stoner-claus-doris-santa-claus-pot-reefer-marijuana-drugs-xm-demotivational-poster-1229442469.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Cute stoner santa g13.


----------



## Keef

My Santa wears Green !


----------



## WeedHopper

My Santa is a fat cookie eaten bastage. I always like to keep a log burning in the fireplace to burn his ***. Lol


Have yall seen the Geico Comercial with the sumo wrestler on ice. I laughed so hard i almost fell outta my chair.


----------



## DirtyDiana

That would be me! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480952964049.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Yuk 44 and cloudy with a north wind...


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !
Feel like I took a mighty a** whooping and survived !-- Take more than this to keep me down !-- I probably drag some today but I'm back up !
Kraven --Hang in there !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Time for some coffee. What up Keef. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Just doing what we do Hopper !-- Moving like a grandpa but I'm moving !-- Supposed to hit 71 here today !
Broke out the limited supply of Nurse Larry !-- Nurse me !--Nurse Larry !-- I got more blooming !--Be taking my first Master Kush in a couple days !-- Soon as them caps kick in I need to check the grow !


----------



## yarddog

What's up ofc?   Been running diesel fuel in my kerosene heater, burns as clean as kero, and half the price.    Keep holds about $4 per gal. 
Wood hippy, I run a few bubble cloners made from foam for the lid and a coffee can with an aquarium air pump.  I can't use it in the summer because of heat, but in the winter it does very good.    I replace the water once or twice and I stopped adjusting the pH with no ill effects.  
St Nick I love the colour of your grey dog.   Shiny coat.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning. Kraven, i hope you are feeling much better. Keef, I am with you.. taking turmeric any minute. How bad do you hate reince previous. (sp)
i am trying to upload a video of the dogs in the snow... there is peeing involved, just ignore that part. It is probably too big a file... i will get back to you.  Yup, it is too big to load, good thing i am not too big to load. lets load... wifi on my menu.


----------



## mrcane

Yep morning Rose.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Rose -- I could go on a rant but I ain't got a lot of rant in me yet !-- I will just a little run down and playing catch up !-- Been playing musical buckets with RO water and wine !-- U know how it goes ? -- Water -wine -water -wine !-- It's  complicated !-- 
What up Cane ?
Morning Dog !
We back in he upper 70's next week !-- Glad winter is over !--That was bad !


----------



## Keef

I stepped outside and we don't got the wind we usually have and I detected the distinctive smell of weed decarbing !--- OOPs !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Rose -- I could go on a rant but I ain't got a lot of rant in me yet !-- I will just a little run down and playing catch up !-- Been playing musical buckets with RO water and wine !-- U know how it goes ? -- Water -wine -water -wine !-- It's  complicated !--
> What up Cane ?
> Morning Dog !
> We back in he upper 70's next week !-- Glad winter is over !--That was bad !





This is what I've been dealing with all week
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

That sucks Bud ! -- 

Hey Rose --they need that Priece dude !-- He's the only one who nows how a democratic government works !


----------



## Keef

1st one is for Bud !-- Tee shirt weather! 

2nd -- Rose --Did I do good ?-- Just so U know !-- If I start farting fire ? -- I ain't gonna be happy ! 

View attachment 20161211_121151.jpg


View attachment 20161211_121247.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yes 500 isn't very high but take three or four. I take three that are 1500 mg.. It is helping my back now..  I really hope it takes the inflamation out of your face in the morning. I take it morning and night. A little coconut oil might help too. turmeric likes fat, or butta!
Good job keef.


----------



## Keef

Rose --I'll start with 2 and work my way up !-- I'll take them with my caps and I chase the caps with a spoon of oil unless it's  meal time !-- Not so much for my face !-- When I fell I bulged several disc in my neck !-- When it gets inflamed it's  like there is a delay in what I want my left arm to do !-- When it's very  inflamed if I pick up something like a glass it may just slide out my grip although I feel I have a secure grip !--- It can be clumsy !-- Best I can explain it anyway !--


----------



## Keef

Got a 2 1/2 gallons of 5 of blackberry wine in the freezer !-- Come tomorrow It should yield a couple bottles of nice brandy !-- Then the other water bottle ! -- Cherry and Strawberry bout ready too !--


----------



## Keef

I haven't even smoked this Hoe Berry thing but this is not gonna work for me !-- I expect a little stretch in early bloom !-- 5-6 inch internode spaces is too much for me !-- I slap it with that B.B. she'd be an outdoor Monster !-- Plant structure wise !-- Strong stems and stalk but I got too much other stuff to try to grow this Thang !-- I don't have room !


----------



## Rosebud

I understand the arm thing. I hope it helps everything.


----------



## bozzo420

dog, I was a fireman and I highly recommend you get rid of your kerosene heater. I have seen a ton of fires caused by them .  3 times the kerosene was contaminated with gasoline. causing house to explode. they tip over and burn easily. But I know down south , they are the only heat in some homes. But I would never use one.


----------



## bozzo420

I remember when grandma went from coal to a propane heater.......and indoor toilet .loved the old pot belly coal burner.


----------



## bozzo420

what happens if you cross an auto with regular pollen?


----------



## WeedHopper

I remember the old wood burning pot bellied stoves. Loved the smell when i was a boy.


----------



## Keef

Was that masked man ? -- Dat's U Bozzo ? -- How ya been ?-- I bet some of the seed would be auto and some would not be and no way to tell or know !-- What U planning up in the great white north ?

Hopper --I don't chop wood !


----------



## bozzo420

snowing big time right now. 6 inches on the ground and it's just began. I got nothing planned.  just wondering what you would get.


----------



## Keef

I'm not positive about that Bozzo but it stands to reason !-- I don't mess with no autos !-- Can't clone them !
Oh U can cut the top off one and rooted but they still gonna finish at about the same time and ain't nothing U can do to stop it !-- I'm blooming a couple pieces of my 3 year old Widow !-- Can't do that with an auto !
Got to watch what U clone too !-- I cloned a mutated limb on a GG#4 and still fighting it without blooming it yet !-- I keep almost killing it !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> 1st one is for Bud !-- Tee shirt weather!
> 
> 2nd -- Rose --Did I do good ?-- Just so U know !-- If I start farting fire ? -- I ain't gonna be happy !



 I wish I lived somewhere with T-shirt weather


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, farting fire? I wouldn't know, i don't do that.


----------



## Keef

Evening Bud !-- What about the summer down here 50 C ! -- I did the math !-- That's  the price we pay for mild winters !-- July to September !-- I'd die if I didn't  have AC !


----------



## Keef

That Master Kush smell like old coffee !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Evening Bud !-- What about the summer down here 50 C ! -- I did the math !-- That's  the price we pay for mild winters !-- July to September !-- I'd die if I didn't  have AC !



 I love the heat I was soaked that sunshine  up like a Chihuahua  for some reason I love the smell of the master Kush but I don't like coffee


----------



## WeedHopper

Drinking a Bud Light,,,just took a hit of,,,okay im high and cant remember what im smoking,,,but its bout time for Some Football. Dallas Cowboys football,,,,yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper's gone !-- Big Foosball game I guess !

Hey Bud --We have this scale down here we use to judge the success of spring break !-- The BPM scale !-- That be Bikini's Per Mile !


----------



## Grower13

hopper be watchin dak and zek


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hopper's gone !-- Big Foosball game I guess !
> 
> Hey Bud --We have this scale down here we use to judge the success of spring break !-- The BPM scale !-- That be Bikini's Per Mile !



Hahaha I would love to see that  how is your night going Keef

 Just about to start the nearest Larry F2 how many should I start


----------



## Rosebud

how many girls do you want?


----------



## Keef

Getting better Bud !-- about how many seed it depends -- I like plant 4 or 6 seed for a variety to be pretty sure I get a girl !-- I Planted 4 of those Nurse Larry seed --kilt one and got 2 different looking girls ! -- Even look and smell different !-- cloned them both for now !--


----------



## Keef

True Dat Rose !-- Nurse Larry seed  -( F-1 ?) Will leave town tomorrow  headed back whence they came !-- 
Want some B.B. King ?


----------



## Keef

Bud -- Before U start dreaming about the beach !-- U know I could go to jail for as little as a  joint !--


----------



## Rosebud

No thanks Keef, I am good,but thank you.


----------



## Keef

Okie Dokie Rose ! -- Figured U were !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> how many girls do you want?



I think 3 or 4 to start rose hope your having a good night


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- Before U start dreaming about the beach !-- U know I could go to jail for as little as a  joint !--



 Trust me my friend I haven't forgot that part that's why am still here And not there


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tru dat! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479594266486.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

I am ready to be done!  Hurting bad today. Two more hours to go!


----------



## yarddog

what up ofc, thats about all i got for the moment. still trying to grapple with the fact that it si a moanday morning.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC.....cold and wet here, every Morning it's an ice rink....:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Ugh !-- Where my pipe ? --Oh ! That hurts !-- Better than yesterday  just stiff and sore !


----------



## Keef

73/60 temps today !-- Overcast at the beach !

Recover bout 1/2 gallon Blackberry Brandy from that 2  1/2 gallons of Wine and got the other half in the freezer !--Then there's the Strawberry and Cherry after that  !----Grow  looks good enough ! -- B.B. in da pipe !
An Outlaws work is never done !


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight said:


> I think 3 or 4 to start rose hope your having a good night





Good morning all,

Better pop 6 Budlight.  We have a winter wonderland at least 6 inches out there of snow. We don't usually get much snow in this part of the state. I can drive in snow well, but the rest of the gearhead's don't ..... Should i go to my trainer? i don't think so... 

So ya know i got some harley clones from some mysterious 70 year old man... a deal thru my grow shop... ten bucks each. We dunked them in spinoside when they came...no thrip...BUT.....wait for it ..... (*%&^%^& Spider Mites! Haven't had those in some years... So I SNSd them... Ya know i am about sick of bugs... Should throw the clones out in the snow.. I guess I will order some beneficials and spread them out thru mb rb and my grows... sheesh... it is winter for gods sake... 
THank you for listening...


----------



## Rosebud

DirtyDiana said:


> I am ready to be done!  Hurting bad today. Two more hours to go!



I hate that for you DD. Are you dragging from your sickness? hang in there girl. People need you and you need a very long nap... get better soon.


----------



## Keef

She off to bed Rose !-- She get outta bed after pneumonia and do 4 --12 hours night shifts in a row !-- She beat !-- Dam bugs !-- I have come to realize it is a continuing war !-- I figure if I want to grow fine weed I have beat them everytime they show up  and show up again they will ! -- I have a little --The White -x- Black Rose being sexed !-- Umbra bred it --I think he should call it Black and White -or -White and Black -Grey ?
Looks like the kinda plant I'm looking for !-- Week or so I may finally get to sex the only example of
 B.B. King  -x- Tranquil Elephantizer !--D.D.'s -- Blue Elephant ! -- If it is a boy !-- I keep him anyway for a breeder !--- They's something outstanding there and I'm gonna find it !


----------



## Keef

Anyone gonna do any breeding this winter ? -- I got the last of this B.B. King pollen and I think I maybe should use some before it goes bad !-- I may throw a GG#4 into bloom and breed it to the B.B. -- I shouldn't have cloned that mutated GG#4 limb !-- Been nothing but a pain in the a** ! 
Rose stay off the streets !-- U can drive on snow but what about the other people on the road ?
Probably dangerous out there !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,that sucks. Breaks my heart to hear this crap happening to someone so giving and caring. I hope you kill those little basterds Rose. Are the clones small enough to dip them in something or clean them with alcohol and water?


----------



## WeedHopper

DD i hope ya get to feeling better. You make Weedhopper laugh with your post.

Keef,,you make her better okay Bro .


----------



## WeedHopper

My Cowboys lost by 3 last night, ,,damnt. Not that it really matters, ,we have already clinched a playoff birth. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Anyone gonna do any breeding this winter ? -- I got the last of this B.B. King pollen and I think I maybe should use some before it goes bad !-- I may throw a GG#4 into bloom and breed it to the B.B. -- I shouldn't have cloned that mutated GG#4 limb !-- Been nothing but a pain in the a** !
> Rose stay off the streets !-- U can drive on snow but what about the other people on the road ?
> Probably dangerous out there !



 Keef definitely breed that GG4  i'm definitely going to do some breading this winter just not sure with who and with what yet everything is still such a mess out there   Took a bubblelicious clone yesterday and one strawberry rhino things are slowly moving along  just playing about beat the heat game now that I added a bunch of extra 1000s


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Better pop 6 Budlight.  We have a winter wonderland at least 6 inches out there of snow. We don't usually get much snow in this part of the state. I can drive in snow well, but the rest of the gearhead's don't ..... Should i go to my trainer? i don't think so...
> 
> So ya know i got some harley clones from some mysterious 70 year old man... a deal thru my grow shop... ten bucks each. We dunked them in spinoside when they came...no thrip...BUT.....wait for it ..... (*%&^%^& Spider Mites! Haven't had those in some years... So I SNSd them... Ya know i am about sick of bugs... Should throw the clones out in the snow.. I guess I will order some beneficials and spread them out thru mb rb and my grows... sheesh... it is winter for gods sake...
> THank you for listening...



 Rose pick up some ladybugs they can't hurt if anything they get really hungry and eat every little bug in the grow room  not to mention  they're good company for the plants  I  keep adding some every so often just as an extra preventative measure


----------



## Keef

Will do Bud but I'm gonna wait till I sex that Blue Elephant thing !-- I'm always looking for a girl !-- I feel kinda guilty hoping it is a boy !-- It's a boy ? - I breed it to the G.G. # 4 -- Don't know what the children will be like but with those combined bloodlines -- U can bet your a**  it's gonna rock your world !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Will do Bud but I'm gonna wait till I sex that Blue Elephant thing !-- I'm always looking for a girl !-- I feel kinda guilty hoping it is a boy !-- It's a boy ? - I breed it to the G.G. # 4 -- Don't know what the children will be like but with those combined bloodlines -- U can bet your a**  it's gonna rock your world !



Definitely sounds good to me my friend


----------



## Keef

Blue Widow ? -- B.B.King on my White Widow ? -- I can do that soon ?-- I did it accidently before and got 2 males Shoulda kept one !-- Plant structure would hold lots of weight !-- Should I do it ?


----------



## Keef

I been looking at that Everclear recovery machine Rose got !-- Make me have bad thoughts !-- Like -- If I put a big fat bud in a jar of shine and got caught -- Who would have jurisdiction?  -- The ATF or DEA ? -- Not good !-- If U got caught !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Blue Widow ? -- B.B.King on my White Widow ? -- I can do that soon ?-- I did it accidently before and got 2 males Shoulda kept one !-- Plant structure would hold lots of weight !-- Should I do it ?



 Of course you should that has tasty written all over it


----------



## yarddog

bozzo420 said:


> dog, I was a fireman and I highly recommend you get rid of your kerosene heater. I have seen a ton of fires caused by them .  3 times the kerosene was contaminated with gasoline. causing house to explode. they tip over and burn easily. But I know down south , they are the only heat in some homes. But I would never use one.



Bozzo, I do not use it unless I am in the room with it.   I kill it before I sleepy or leave the house.   We grew up with them, there are some rules that must be followed to be safe.  I have seen one burn, the guy was filling it as it was lit, and well he slipped and that was all she wrote.   
Thanks for your concern


----------



## Rosebud

scares me to death to mail that stuff. so i am so glad i don't do that.View attachment DSCF4540.jpg


View attachment DSCF4537.jpg


View attachment DSCF4538.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Rose,,,it sure looks cold there.  Ouch


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's all, Zpac kicking ***, temps are in the low 80's overcast and a slight breeze. I have been outdoors all day cleaning and just being NOT SICK !!


Y'all all take care, got 2 weeks of chores backed up so will be busy till Christmas it seems getting caught up.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad your feeling better Kraven, this is your emom speaking. DON'T OVERDO!!!!

It isn't really cold WH, high 20s now.


----------



## Keef

He lives !-- Go Kraven !

Rose --Nurse Larry is outta my hands and heading  home !-- U need a tracking number ?


----------



## Keef

Still got to get Giggy these busted LEDs -- I'm sure he can fix them and put them to work !-- Where's  he been I thought he had a busted shoulder and was healing !--

Rose good luck telling a Nurse what to do !-- They won't listen !--   They gonna do what they gonna do anyway !--They  Stubborn people !-- What U running Kraven ?


----------



## Keef

My plan to double the boxes in bloom just hit a wall !-- Within a week 2 of my old Mars 300 with 3 watt chip broke !-- One half of each works !-- Time to open them up and fix something !-- Maybe I can combine them and make one good light !-- We'll see !


----------



## Kraven

Keef MARS has a good warranty, send them in and let MARS fix them....if they are still in the warranty period.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Keef. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Keef

They over 2 years old Kraven !-- I don't even have a receipt anymore !-- I've already started replacing them with their newer  5 watt chip lights !-- See if I can squeeze a little more out of them !-- 

Found a pill bottle with some seed in it in the grow room !-- Don't have a clue except Trips been the only male I've used in a year ! -- He the Dad for sure !- I got mystery seed !

Then a pic of my seed babies ! 

View attachment 20161212_122747.jpg


View attachment 20161212_123057.jpg


----------



## Keef

No Rose Thank U for sharing !-- It's  good medicine !-- U did real good !


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud U had an interest in using Surflan to induce polyploidy !--- I may not be there yet but I can still help save U some frustration !-- What they don't tell U is the stuff is not that soluable in water !-- It settles out some !-- The seed sprouts sink to the bottle so does the Surflan !-- U can jack with it all U want but the formula won't work because what ever percentage U use is not what the seed are in when the Surflan settles on them !--- I made my stock solution and let it settle then I began to mix my Zombie Juice from the middle of the stock solution which sits undisturbed !-- Then I use a bubbler stone to keep the solution from settling on the sprouts !-- Each time my solution gets slightly stronger as the stock solution becomes more concentrated !-- I feel I'm getting very close but time will tell and I don't even have a microscope to verify anything !-- There are some things I do need to put under the scope !--They not like what they were !


----------



## N.E.wguy

if we have a indoor grow and bugs can we just co2 the sheet outta the area then repeat in 3 -4 days if its mites for the eggs that may of hatched or is that bad


----------



## Keef

What up NE ? -- I had the same dam question !-- I don't have a sealed grow area or CO2 yet but there has to be a CO2 ppm that will kill pest without killing the plants !-- No idea what that ppm would be or if it's even a good idea but be nice to know wouldn't it ?-- No pest --no pesticide --no nothing but crank up the CO 2 ppms for a certain period every couple weeks ? -- Sounds too easy to me !-- Surely we would have heard something to that effect ?-- I needs to know !


----------



## Keef

Site seems different somehow -- I just can't put my finger on it !

Rose got snow and the temp in my  house just hit 79 degrees with the back door open !-- D.D. sleeping so I turned the AC on to cool it back down into the mid 70's! --


----------



## N.E.wguy

i thought i seen some thing posted about it, not sure if it was on here thought i'd throw it out there maybe a bigger indoor grower may know was my thinking


----------



## Rosebud

What do you mean keef?  NE, i don't know who uses co2 right off the bat... I will think.


----------



## Keef

Umbra and Kraven both use CO2 !-- I think ?-- U know how it is when U get old ? -- Memory problems !


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keef said:


> Umbra and Kraven both use CO2 !-- I think ?-- U know how it is when U get old ? -- Memory problems !



lol was just saying that to myself, i just read it days ago and totally forget where 

ty Rose


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks, I took the clones from the girl and went to 12/12 as of this Am. Now It is wait.
Time for a bowl and Budweiser


----------



## WeedHopper

Hummm,,think i will join you. Popping a top on a very cold Bud light.


----------



## umbra

It has taken me sometime to figure out what I have done wrong with my grows out here. It's the cure. I am not used to curing in turkey bags, plain and simple.


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> Hummm,,think i will join you. Popping a top on a very cold Bud light.


Gonna need another. Checked tracking on my RO filter And once again not delivered to me. And this time my neighbors Do not have it either.
And then they say, We will call you in 2 hours.


----------



## Keef

Umbra just hanging in mesh bags ?


----------



## N.E.wguy

Umbra can u use co2 to bomb a large grow area ? there would be no plants if it was done it would be pre grow


----------



## Keef

I was wondering how much longer before national prohibition would end then I remembered what happened and that the dream is dead !--It was a glorious dream !-- - Gonna take some adjustment !-- Kinda hard when U been fighting this war since 1973 and I thought I could see the light at the end of the tunnel !--- It was just a train !-- Back to square one !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,,we live in Texas Keef,,,we were not going legal no matter who got in office. You could make the head of Norml President of the US and Texas would still give him the finger.


----------



## umbra

N.E.wguy said:


> Umbra can u use co2 to bomb a large grow area ? there would be no plants if it was done it would be pre grow


I'm at 2000 ppm and the bugs dance in it. My CO2 regulator only goes to 3,000 ppm. No one I know has ever been able to reduce bugs with CO2. If there was, everybody would do it.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra just hanging in mesh bags ?


More a matter of burping the bags. I used to do it with mason jars quite well. These bags are a bit different and makes a huge difference.


----------



## Keef

O.K. --Umbra now I'm totally confused !-- U used to use mason jars like the rest of us still do and now U using "Turkey Bags" and is that good or bad ?---If it's  a good thing share !-- -- Blurry minds want to know ! --U gonna explain it or do I have to drag it out U one hint at a time like usual ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,,im lost on the turkey bags. They work better than glass canning jars?


----------



## Keef

Hopper different people want different things and I understand your business reasons and things have been hard !--but that's  no excused to got back to the days of things like DDT and asbestos because it's  cost effective !-- We just gave approval to rape the environment !


----------



## Keef

First I heard of these turkey bags !-- I need some more 411 !


----------



## Kraven

Yea I run in the 18-20 range and they dont seem to mind it at all.


----------



## Keef

Turkey bags for cooking a turkey ?-- Why ya'll do this to me ? -- I'll find out !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,,im lost on the turkey bags. They work better than glass canning jars?


Well no they don't work better. Out here turkey bags are the standard in which weed is packed at the lb level. If I used glass jars, I'd need a few hundred to cure a crop.


----------



## Kraven

I still cure in an old grocery sack for a week or so before getting them in jars, just a gentle shake daily and then when jarred only burped daily for a week then sealed and stored long term @ 62% Rh.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef i promised Rose,,,so Blah,ba,blah blah blah. So there,,take that young man. DDT and Asbestos :rofl:


So should i keep my Stash in a Turkey Bag?


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Well no they don't work better. Out here turkey bags are the standard in which weed is packed at the lb level. If I used glass jars, I'd need a few hundred to cure a crop.



Oh,,okay Bro,,i get what your saying. Thanks.


----------



## Keef

O.K. -- I'm gonna need a few cases of Jars ! -- Still don't have those Bovida packs yet either !

Pizza run !


----------



## WeedHopper

I want Pepperoni, ,thin crust.


----------



## Keef

Pizza Hut Meat Lovers on hand tossed crust and I officially have had my fill of pizza !-- For another week !
We do pizza Mondays !-- Po-Po was out tonight !-- Followed 2 into town ! -- Full moon and the fog is moving in !-- Make an old werewolf want to hunt ! -- Run I feel the change coming !


----------



## Keef

So Umbra if I'm gonna be making bootleg California hash oil cartridges is there any reason for me cure !-- Can't I-- Dry -- Shake and press ?-- Fill my cartridges !-- If the Po-Po laid hands on one it had to come from a free state cause no body around here would know how to do that !-- It won't be hard if they want to believe that !-- Just thinking out loud so that don't mean I'm gonna do it !-- Don't mean it ain't either !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> So Umbra if I'm gonna be making bootleg California hash oil cartridges is there any reason for me cure !-- Can't I-- Dry -- Shake and press ?-- Fill my cartridges !-- If the Po-Po laid hands on one it had to come from a free state cause no body around here would know how to do that !-- It won't be hard if they want to believe that !-- Just thinking out loud so that don't mean I'm gonna do it !-- Don't mean it ain't either !


The cure can bring out terpenes, so it depends on the type of cartridge you want to produce. There are some that are strain specific and some that are just sativa or indica. With a strain specific cart, it could make a difference, but with a generalized category like sativa or indica, I doubt it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Keef

I know the numbers and that in the free states bud is worth more than the amount of hash oil that can be extracted from it for hash oil carts !-- U gotta understand things are different here !-- Plus the first thing I want is more Like-- Liquid B.B. --Liquid Nurse Larry !-- 50 % hash oil 50 % PG mix !--- More THC available from Vaping instead of combustion and if they can hit 70% THC in hash oil so can I !-- So I could start with a vape juice between 30 -35 % THC !-- Weed that good is not  available round here and U say it comes in an e-cig cartridge ? --Yep !--  The added safety of using an e-cig cartridge in a prohibition state instead of that dead give away smell of a joint or pipe  is not cheap !--- This gonna work fine !--One day !-- I'll let U know in a couple months!


----------



## Keef

Gonna come in retail ready package and will say exactly what it is !--Liquid ? - Name your variety ? -- I got the address of a pet supply business out there I might use as point of origin !-- If I were to do such a thing ?
Right now it is just a thought worth exploring ! -- I'll know more in a couple months !--


----------



## Keef

Ya'll don't be judging at me like I'm gonna be ripping anyone off !-- They would fall over themselves buying all the 20% THC juice I could make !-but it might as well be as good or better than good weed-- 50/50  !-- I tried to tell them if they let Florida go medical-- First thing U know they'd be shipping that stuff to New Orleans ! -- Next thing U know people be walking down Bourbon Street toking on one of the hash oil e-cig cartridges like they make !-- Bastids !-- There goes one right now !-- or is that just nicotine ?


----------



## Keef

U know from what I read ain't all that weed grown in those free states stays in the free states !--I know none of our people would do such a thing !-- but - Someone out there needs to send some of those liquid weed cartridges like I'm talking about East !-- Just to test the market !-- Hash oil tempered down to where it is just about the same or a little better than the mother weed !-- They watch for weed from the fee states but hash oil carts ?-- Besides if 5 people are using a vape pen and the Po-Po know one of them is a hash oil cart what U do detain each one person until U can test thier juice !-- Then explain to the judge what your probable cause was ?-- Good Luck finding mine! -- I could throw it far enough U may not even find it at all !-Probably rip something in my shoulder but the adrenaline would help make that thing fly !
I think it would be so much safer as far as getting caught !--


----------



## umbra

What would you do if you saw a politician with a vape cart and his eyes were glassy and bloodshot? Would you confront them or smile knowingly?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> What would you do if you saw a politician with a vape cart and his eyes were glassy and bloodshot? Would you confront them or smile knowingly?



 I would probably just smile and nod my head knowingly


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Umbra -- ( insert long political rant here with lot of words like Russia and ...) -- I'm done !-- I better find my pipe before --- Where my pipe ?--


----------



## Keef

Nope still not high enough to ignore the elephant in the room !-- Better move on to the hash !-- This be one of those times my mouth always gets me in trouble !-- I better get really - really high !--


----------



## WeedHopper

You need to get out more Little Brother.  Lol
No ranting on the Passion. We are potheads smoking and growing weed. Time to smile a little.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> You need to get out more Little Brother.  Lol
> No ranting on the Passion. We are potheads smoking and growing weed. Time to smile a little.




he needs to checkout  a different news source....... seems the the only news he is getting is not even close to being middle of the road........ it seems 24 hour news is destroying the fabric of our country.......... NOT SAYING HIS NEWS IS WRONG...... just one sided and biased......... my Dad's doctor made him stop watching all news..... it was badly effecting his health............ Hey......  anybody order one of those kid rock t-shirts........   hope your agony subsides Keef..... needs to..... I'd hate see you suffer for 8 years.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.. 

Hey Cane, i see you down there.. how is the weather up there? we have 8 inches of snow and in for some cold temps... yuck.. How are you doing and what are you smoking?

Keef, we are so much alike it scares me, as it should. LOL

Good morning WH, how is life?  

Umbra, i would have asked him for a hit.   Really.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....cold....:48:
Goin along fine Rose doing lots of Tai Chi...and smoking on Nurse Larry...and the girls in bloom are milky


----------



## mrcane

Going to mail out packages to the grandchildren
Home made Quilts for the three of them....nothing like a good quilt....


----------



## yarddog

Send one down to GA with a giant pot leaf on it.  I use my grandmas quilt still, her momma made it long long time ago


----------



## Keef

I'm almost high enough !-- U don't want to be like me Rose !- I am absolutely content and at peace with myself and how I Interpet the world around me ! -- My eyes are open and I have a problem when someone pisses on me and then tries to convince me it's  raining !-- Other than that I'm good !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose,,doing fine Mam,,drinking hot black coffee. Yes Rose,,you being like Keef is very scary. Lol
My Grandmother made some awesome blankets and Quilts. Kept me very warm in cold winters.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> scares me to death to mail that stuff. so i am so glad i don't do that.View attachment 239858
> 
> 
> View attachment 239859
> 
> 
> View attachment 239860


 
Morning Rose beautiful picture of the snow.  I miss the snow.  But, I can do without.  A picture is just fine.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Raining here and in the 70's.  Time to fill the pipe and coffee at hand.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Ness,,morning Dog.


----------



## Keef

Catch me if U can Ness !-- I started early and been hitting it hard !-- Gonna be an epic buzz !-- 
U know back in high school I noticed that I always ended up in the classes with the bad people !--So on one of my many trips to the office I brought the subject up and ask why was I always with bad people ?--- He just laughed and laughed !-- I'm slow sometimes !-- It was a couple more years before I figured it out !-- 

Pipes empty !-- What are we to do ?


----------



## Grower13

OK.... soap box time........ I'm headed to work 4 lane highway .......... 65 MPH zone most of the way........ I set my cruise control at 74.......... I'm cruising along in moderate traffic and look in my mirror and see an 18 wheeler tanker truck which turned out to be a Petroleum tank back behind me a ways running faster than everyone else........ well within a mile the truck had changed lanes several times and coming up behind me..........about that time we enter a speed zone of 45 MPH and I slow to 52MPH like I do everyday for 20 years.......... well by the time I get through the 1/2 mile 45 MPH zone (a very small town) the truck is right behind me......... I'm in the left lane and there at cars to my right side......... and I can't get over....... so the truck by this time is on my *** big time.......... and I get pissed off by the aggressive driving of this fuel tanker truck........ I speed up and get ahead of the traffic to my right and move over..........  By this time I'm really pissed........ I roll my window down and waving like hell telling the truck come on by and when gets almost beside me I give him the finger looking right at him......... he goes postal and starts motioning me off to the side and points and gives me the fist.......... that' when I break out the camera and let him see it and wave him by again......... by this time another pu truck behind figures out what's up and falls in behind me....... we both end up going ahead of the truck and the guy in other truck gets his camera out too......... we both done got pissed at this truck driving 80+ MPH while hooked to a fuel tank......... any way we both get back ahead of the truck with cameras and slow to 65 MPH to get him on camera while passing......... seems he didn't want any part of that. he dropped his speed to under 65 and wasn't insight a few miles later.......... guess he figured out he didn't want to be on youtude running 80 + mph in a fuel truck........ IMHO that guy doesn't need to be driving a truck.


----------



## WeedHopper

Took you a couple yrs,,,,,,,,,,hell i figured that out in a couple post. :rofl:

Just messen with ya crazzy man.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ness.  Cane, did you or your wife make the quilts. I love quilts too.. have many old ones passed down. My grandfather that i didn't know, was a minister and his congregation made him one, each lady did a different square. I got it and love it. I don't use it though. It is still really nice. My other grandma made them out of my dads old suits... wool. scratchy and warm..  I wish i was a quilter but i am a joker a smoker, and a   a midday toker...


----------



## Rosebud

G13, we had that happen in Virginia once, a black couple in our car in the back seat and this semi almost came thru our trunk, scared us so bad.... You were smart to think to film him... good that you are all ok.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Took you a couple yrs,,,,,,,,,,hell i figured that out in a couple post. :rofl:
> 
> Just messen with ya crazzy man.


 
:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Umbra that B.B. do the trick !-- Gonna make great Liquid Weed !-- As is Nurse Larry -- Master Kush -- Widow -and right behind them are - Night Shade --Purple Haze some Strawberry -- and several more  ! -- We gonna make Liquid Weed !-- Toke for toke the equivalent to the original weed or a little better !-- If aging Brings out better terps in the Liquid ? -- I can do that !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll be laughing at me ? -- Guess what class U in up in here ?-- The class that gets up and breaks the law first thing in the morning every morning ?


----------



## WeedHopper

G13,,,heavy truck driving was my MOS in the Army.  I know trucks another words. There are a Ton of unqualified morons driving trucks nowadays.  He is just one of many of the fools behind Big Rig wheels. Its disgusting how the Truck Driver profession has gone down hill. Especially asshats hauling explosives.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef hurry up and make me some vapping oil. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Give me 2 months Hopper !-- I'm Waiting on the weed !-- We were getting by on that one bloom box and now I got 4 !-- I got the knowledge and I'm rounding up the parts and pieces !-- So in a couple months I may be able to make a little batch every couple weeks !-- Just need to get hands on and work it ! -- Figure out which varieties work best !-- Then set up a work station and crank it out ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Im waiting patiently Little Brother.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ness.  Cane, did you or your wife make the quilts. I love quilts too.. have many old ones passed down. My grandfather that i didn't know, was a minister and his congregation made him one, each lady did a different square. I got it and love it. I don't use it though. It is still really nice. My other grandma made them out of my dads old suits... wool. scratchy and warm..  I wish i was a quilter but i am a joker a smoker, and a   a midday toker...



Hahah I love that song


----------



## Budlight

Good morning all hope everyone is off to a great start looks like I want bottle of the heat until summer gets here I will see how things go then but as it sits I can drop the temperature in the room from 35° 1019° in about two minutes Not too sure about this ventilation business but I'm pretty sure that should be good what do you guys think


----------



## Keef

I got about 3/4 of a gallon of Blackberry brandy ready !-- Now I need a volunteer to taste it with me and see if I need to sweeten it or not !--


----------



## Keef

Bud anyway U can bring air over your lights then into the grow --warm it up some and keep the heat from the lights in the room !-- It's  the heat I fight !-- I got no ventilation system !--I grow in the house in room air When the AC is running the grow is happy when it gets cooler outside and we turn the heat on it's a problem !- I put a little window unit back there and we good  !--


----------



## Budlight

Is Harlequin worth getting in seed form  does anyone know who carries it or where I could locate AC/DC I really need to get something good for my degenerate disc disease it's driving me out of my head and I really don't want to go back to the Tylenol 4


----------



## umbra

It was an early Sunday morning. Sitting at a red light. Guy pulls up to my right at the light. He starts picking his nose. Digging for gold, lol. He had his index finger completely inserted into his nasal passage. I thought it was funny and started laughing at him. I mocked him by imitating his buried finger. He got out of his truck and tried to open my passenger door. I ran over his foot when the light changed.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> It was an early Sunday morning. Sitting at a red light. Guy pulls up to my right at the light. He starts picking his nose. Digging for gold, lol. He had his index finger completely inserted into his nasal passage. I thought it was funny and started laughing at him. I mocked him by imitating his buried finger. He got out of his truck and tried to open my passenger door. I ran over his foot when the light changed.



Hahahah  that's way too awesome


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight said:


> Is Harlequin worth getting in seed form



Harlequin is a great muscle relaxer... The most of any thing i have smoked.. not much of a high but great muscle relaxer..  Have you found it in seed?  I am making seed any minute now..


----------



## Keef

Kill the yeast --Black Berry is done !-- Oh !-- She gonna be tricky !- Great flavor hides the alcohol but she plenty potent !-- Could have let it run a little longer and got more but I'm good !-- This from 5 gallons of Wine ! 

View attachment 20161213_110709.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud anyway U can bring air over your lights then into the grow --warm it up some and keep the heat from the lights in the room !-- It's  the heat I fight !-- I got no ventilation system !--I grow in the house in room air When the AC is running the grow is happy when it gets cooler outside and we turn the heat on it's a problem !- I put a little window unit back there and we good  !--





 Keef I took  A blower motor out of a furnace mounted to the wall built a box around it installed the furnace filter into it so it blows the cold air from the garage through the filter into the room then I put my big scrubber strapped it to one of the trusses in the ceiling cut a hole in the wall  so it sucks all the hot air out of the room through the scrubber into the other part of the garage then the furnace fan blows the cool air from the garage through the filter back into the room hopefully this works then I use to dimmable light switches to control my fan speeds I'll post a few pictures later when the girls are up


----------



## Keef

Sounds complicated Bud -- but then again I gotta close one eye to focus !-- So walking and talking would be complicated !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Sounds complicated Bud -- but then again I gotta close one eye to focus !-- So walking and talking would be complicated !



 Pretty simple sucks the air in through the silver box blows it out through the top hole which is I think a 8 inch hurricane fan  hooked to the scrubber


----------



## Budlight

Right now I'm running three cool tubes and one vented hood I was going to replace all the hoods so they were the same but there's no point because I'm going to switch to LED so might as well just use what I got but when summer gets here I'll hook a fan to all four shades and vent them straight out the roof  to reduce heat  and pull the air for them from outside


----------



## Keef

I just set these boxes up so things will get better but for now this is where I'm at !-- I got the rotation set up to harvest one of those boxes every 2 weeks -- I can adjust starting plant size and number so now we just run it and solve any problems !-- As I figure stuff out I can grow them bigger if I want !-- Veg can produce 4-6 bloom ready plants every 2 weeks so we start cranking and see what happens !-- I'm getting better ! 

View attachment 20161213_113758.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I just set these boxes up so things will get better but for now this is where I'm at !-- I got the rotation set up to harvest one of those boxes every 2 weeks -- I can adjust starting plant size and number so now we just run it and solve any problems !-- As I figure stuff out I can grow them bigger if I want !-- Veg can produce 4-6 bloom ready plants every 2 weeks so we start cranking and see what happens !-- I'm getting better !



 Looks really good man


----------



## WeedHopper

Umbra,,thats funny as hell.   Lol

By the way,,trying to open someones door here in Texas will get your *** shot.


----------



## Keef

Boom !-- I was afraid for my life !


----------



## Budlight

Keef This is how many scrubber sits now everybody just woke up 












 I still have to clean everything up and make it look pretty just wanted to make sure it was going to work first


----------



## DirtyDiana

Beautiful Bud!  Literally!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Carjacking in Texas!  Crazy if you try!  Of course,  smoking weed in Texas is not smart either! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481653628187.jpg


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Beautiful Bud!  Literally!



 Thank you so much I greatly appreciate the compliment :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud just getting set up too looks good now but it gets better !

Hey Umbra I was looking at those rosen presses --Which one U got again ? -- Do U use the 220 steel or plastic tea bags ? -- Don't make me build one like Lyfespan got cause I can !--- I don't want to build anymore than I have too !--- Just as soon order me something and get busy ! -- Rosen Press - 220 mesh-- Oil working kit - Syringes --Empty Cartridges -- Some of that Mix !-- We bout ready !-- Waiting on the weed to grow !


----------



## umbra

I use 120 to 90 micron for making the dry ice keif, then I wanted a steel rosin tea bag that was smaller than the size of the keif. I went with 37 micron. I have batteries, carts, and syringes and a small vial of VG in case I need it. I'm going to try and use some rso I have and see if it will work in a cart.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud just getting set up too looks good now but it gets better !
> 
> Hey Umbra I was looking at those rosen presses --Which one U got again ? -- Do U use the 220 steel or plastic tea bags ? -- Don't make me build one like Lyfespan got cause I can !--- I don't want to build anymore than I have too !--- Just as soon order me something and get busy ! -- Rosen Press - 220 mesh-- Oil working kit - Syringes --Empty Cartridges -- Some of that Mix !-- We bout ready !-- Waiting on the weed to grow !


 You could easily build what I have. No brand name. Ebay from China. It cost me $495. The samething on ebay is now $900. This is the 1 I got.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4-x4-7-14...279748?hash=item2cb0f30d84:g:PJIAAOSw65FXsub2


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> Keef This is how many scrubber sits now everybody just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to clean everything up and make it look pretty just wanted to make sure it was going to work first




your not cooling those lights?....... nice setup....... got plenty of room for more.


----------



## umbra

Bud, it is easy enough to connect the carbon filter to the light hoods and do both at the same time.


----------



## Keef

Gonna taste nasty Umbra !- Then plug up the wick !
The VG won't mix very good and will seperate !-- Take a look at EJ Mix-- They got a video  !-- Which is one of the names for a special PG that doesn't even try to disolve the oil --it just suspends it in the solution -- NE is rocking  it !
With store bought wax !-- He said it doesn't seperate !-- So I gotta give this one to one -- EJ Mix / Rosen hash !-- They got a microwave trick for mixing it !


----------



## umbra

the rosin hasn't clogged the vape pen at all. I've run more than a gram thru it.


----------



## Keef

I know !- Rosen Press oil shouldn't clog any faster than nicotine e-cig juice !-I'm not gonna cut the Rosen oil in half to get it to go thru the wick better !--We grow good weed and I want to replicate that weed in vape oil !--- I did my best with RSO and gave up !-- I had my eye on that CO2 extractor but I'm sold on the Rosen technique  !-- I'm looking !--


----------



## umbra

the most expensive part are the temperature controlled blocks, but if you shop you can find them cheap as well.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVA23CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef

Stood in front on metal brakes and presses many days !-- I see the machine !-- Nothing but heated plates and pressure !-- Then practice !- Probably much easier on your lungs Umbra than flowers or hash or anything U smoke !-- I think there is a place for this Liquid Weed !-- How about some Frosted Cherries or what ever it was called !-- Oregon Lemon ? -- Still need a smoke report !-- Fore I buy me some !


----------



## Kraven

Checking in, ...long read today. 13 is casual like that...cool heads prevail, I would trust him with my back. Nice weather, got up to hold a safety meeting with the ol hippy today, he say's howdy Rose.


----------



## Keef

Cool Heads ? -- Glad U didn't include me in that Kraven  !-- I'm way past that !-- Not many secrets about what Keef thinks about stuff !-- How did that EJ Mix working for U Kraven ?


----------



## Keef

It's not  raining !


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> It was an early Sunday morning. Sitting at a red light. Guy pulls up to my right at the light. He starts picking his nose. Digging for gold, lol. He had his index finger completely inserted into his nasal passage. I thought it was funny and started laughing at him. I mocked him by imitating his buried finger. He got out of his truck and tried to open my passenger door. I ran over his foot when the light changed.




you don't just jump out your vehicle and walk up looking for trouble in my neck of the woods......... don't even need a permit to conceal it right there next to you.


----------



## Rosebud

So nice you got to see him Kraven. Just ran out to the dispensary, I was the only female in there. A cute kid said to me... do they give senior citizens a discount? I said how the heck would i know.. he kinda gulped. I told him it was ok that he called me old, but that it was my generation that really started the love affair with pot..He was a fun guy.

More snow tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaking Millennials
Rose,,did you pull out your AARP card to pay for stuff. :rofl:


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All
Rose I would take the discount if they offered. 
Umbra made me laugh, You don't try to open doors here. Goes bad quick, Hope I get to run over a foot, I assume everyone is armed.


----------



## WeedHopper

Everybody but the Toddlers are armed in Texas. :bolt:
Take a kids bicycle and he will shoot you. Lol
DD only lets Keef have one bullet at a time.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> DD only lets Keef have one bullet at a time.




just like Barney.......... I'm guessing you get to put it in the gun and not your pocket.


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> Everybody but the Toddlers are armed in Texas. :bolt:
> Take a kids bicycle and he will shoot you. Lol
> DD only lets Keef have one bullet at a time.


He got 1 bullet to many.


----------



## Keef

One's usually enough !-- but I'm not allowed to play with explosives anymore  !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> One's usually enough !-- but I'm not allowed to play with explosives anymore  !--



Bet there is one heck of a story behind that one.


----------



## WeedHopper

No guns for Keef. He shoots his electronics. DD needs to carry a Tazer to control Keef.


----------



## Keef

It was only those 2 times Hopper !-- I'm a reformed electronics assassin !-- 

Hippy lots of stories I can't tell !-- Statute of Limitations !


----------



## Keef

I was a grown man before I found out U supposed to let ducks fly before U shoot them !-- I could ease in behind them cattails and get my limit with one shot and fish them out with a rod and reel !


----------



## WeedHopper

Who the hell said they had to be flying? I use to sneak up on lakes and shoot the crap outta ducks fore they knew to flap a wing. Aint no such thing as fair when your hungry. Fk that Duck.Yehaaaaaa
Oh,,and i was using a 22 long rifle.


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> Aint no such thing as fair when your hungry.



I Agree 100 % with that


----------



## Keef

Quanta Parker would understand no other way !- Buffalo Falls ? ---- U ride Hopper ? -- I never been on a horse that didn't hurt me !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Just remember Keef ,,,with horses, ,,never get on one that dont want you there,,it wont go well. Lol
By the way i had a Thread about my Ancestry/Grandfather Quanah Parker. And thats no joke. My Papa Parker on my Mothers side,,was almost a 100 when he passed. Was a sheriff in Choctaw County, ,,  mean as hell he was. They said he shot and killed 3 men who wouldnt come peacefully to jail.


----------



## umbra

Back East, they ride and compete in dressage and steeple chase at the Devon Horse Show. Out here in California, the Cowboy Capital of the World, they compete in barrel races, calf roping, and riding steers. 2 different worlds that are more than 3,000 miles apart.


----------



## Keef

When I was a teenager I used to help a neighbor every year to round up , vaccinate and castrate the bull calves !-- These cows ran wild all year !- Thick brush so we had to send the dogs in first to gather them so we could push them up to the corral !-- That was starting to get neglected and the last time I helped when they push the cows into the corral they climbed the fence and went back into the brush !-- Wasn't nothing standing but the fence post as we watched the cows disappear !-- Funny as hell !-- Tore that corral down !-- Everyone knows a cow can't climb a 6 foot fence !-- Fence won't hold them !


----------



## Grower13

tighten the halter up snug........ tie a rope around it's waste right behind the front legs........ tie another piece of rope to the one around it's waist......... run it up between it's front legs and tie it to the halter up under it's chin........ feel free to pull it's head down and shorten the rope til it acts right......... been there done that....... more than once


----------



## WeedHopper

I have ridden all my life. I do not like riding a Bull or a pissed off Horse,,period. A little contrary is okay,,,but i dont like riding mean *** animals. I want to ride and work cattle if thats what im doing,,not bust my *** on an untamed ride. I leave that to the crazy *** Cowboys that do that for a Job and cause they are NUTS. Lol

And yeah G13,,i wouldnt want to run to fast eather if my face was buried in my chest. Lol
I had one take off on me once. Basterd almost killed me running thru trees fore i could get his head down. Lost my fking wallet, scratches all over,,,i was 17 yrs old.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> When I was a teenager I used to help a neighbor every year to round up , vaccinate and castrate the bull calves !-- These cows ran wild all year !- Thick brush so we had to send the dogs in first to gather them so we could push them up to the corral !-- That was starting to get neglected and the last time I helped when they push the cows into the corral they climbed the fence and went back into the brush !-- Wasn't nothing standing but the fence post as we watched the cows disappear !-- Funny as hell !-- Tore that corral down !-- Everyone knows a cow can't climb a 6 foot fence !-- Fence won't hold them !




I saw a big ole gray bull with one of those humps on it's back climb an 8 foot fence from a corral pit at a cattle auction and run through the crowd out the front door through the parking lot.......... trying to kill every living thing in its way........ took 30 mins for everybody to get their **** together so they could continue the auction....... a mad cow is a dangerous thing.


----------



## Keef

I had a big ole hereford steer I raised for the live stock show !-- Used to ride him 4 miles a day till I got caught !-- It was my understanding that the steer was supposed to walk 4 miles a day no where in the brochure did it say I had to walk too !-- Pic showed up on the ag.  teachers desk and I was told I had some 'splaining to do !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: Fking Keef,,,no wonder the basterd couldnt gain weight and kept backing up to stumps. :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

it's 4:20  lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose,,,we are having fun,,and aint fighting. Ifen we do its cause mean ole Keef started it. Yeah Rose,,,better keep your eyes on him. He is Trouble. :bolt:  I think he is Russian.  :rofl:
Wait for it,,,wait for it,,,wait,,,


----------



## Keef

Hopper U ride a 1,000 lb steer down the side of the road like it ain't nothing but a Thang! -- Well how can I say this politely ? -- Cowgirls liked it !


----------



## Keef

It's  still 4:20 ? - O.K. !


----------



## WeedHopper

Cowgirls my ***
You mean cows,,you sick bastage.....all ofem stump broke. :48:


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> - Pic showed up on the ag.  teachers desk and I was told I had some 'splaining to do !--




A Polaroid no doubt........ do you smile for a picture while sitting on a cow or do you do a serious look keef?

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## WeedHopper

The cow is like,,,"get this sick basterd off me" help,,help. Mooooo moooo


----------



## Kraven

I got the worse *** whoopin' of my life when I was 6 for feeding the rest of my happy meal cheese burger to the cows in the peanut field....my dad came unglued......


----------



## Keef

He was a big baby !-- I had a halter rope and a cane we went the same way every day he knew where to go !-- Yep !-- Polaroid ! -- That girl shouldn't have been out there but she showed up and I didn't want to be rude !-- Then she got to start showing off the pic !-- What U gonna say ? -- There I am posed up there with the little cutie !-- She had a boy friend !-- I had a girl friend !-- It didn't go well !-- Getting caught riding ole Rebel was the least of the problems that pic caused me !


----------



## Kraven

Well, the fudge is way too strong, it put me down for 4 hours......man i love the holidays


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> He was a big baby !-- I had a halter rope and a cane we went the same way every day he knew where to go !-- Yep !-- Polaroid ! -- That girl shouldn't have been out there but she showed up and I didn't want to be rude !-- Then she got to start showing off the pic !-- What U gonna say ? -- There I am posed up there with the little cutie !-- She had a boy friend !-- I had a girl friend !-- It didn't go well !-- Getting caught riding ole Rebel was the least of the problems that pic caused me !




He was smiling and riding a cow with his girlfriend........ nothing strange about that in the south.......


----------



## WeedHopper

I thought that was how we all use to go to the Drive Inn Movies. Yehaaaaaaa
Course,,cant hide nobody in the trunk. Lol


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- I with your dad !-- U a sick bastid !- That's  just wrong !-- Give me a brownie !


----------



## Keef

I was a Prima Donna in high school I most blew it off and did what I wanted most of the time !-- The school counselors were in the fire dept. and paid for my scuba lessons !-- I dove the black water and brought back the dead for them !-- They even gave me a little red light and siren and told me get there quick as I could !-- Get there quick I could !-- With immunity ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven,,,dont listen to Brother Keef,,,he crazy,,,and his cow backs up all the time. :rofl:

Wait,,Kraven fed cow to a cow. Whoops


----------



## Grower13

I found the picture keef........lmao

View attachment aaaa1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Stand on it son !-- Make it scream !-- Make telephone poles look like a picket fence! -- Me and ole Maybelline !


----------



## Keef

No way in hell G ! -- That bony a** milk cow do some permanent damage to your underside !


----------



## Keef

Been watching Steve Miller Band filmed live !-- Been high and watching good concerts all day !-- I am no good !-- We'll I did do some weed eating !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef wasnt gonna ride the milk cow G,,,,,,,,she way too pretty.  Lol


----------



## St_Nick

Hey folks.  Sorry I ain't checked in lately.  Been working my but off trying to get my roof on before the big snows come.  I spent yesterday banding the inside-outside of the posts I sat in the ground last week.  I've come to the conclusion I'm no longer capable of balancing on trusses 16 ft off  the ground.  I'v hired a couple of guys to set the trusses for me.  My balance is just to poor to climb like that.  a Mans got to know his limitations.  Oh well, at least the garden is coming along.


----------



## Keef

Wisdom is knowing your limitations Nick !-- I don't climb much anymore either !-- I have a constant reminder of what one misstep can do !-- Be safe ! 
Hey would anyone know what kind of vehicle I drove the hell out of in the army in the early 70's? -- We called it a jeep but who made it ? -- Loved those things !--


----------



## Keef

U know I just barely graduated high school and people like me didn't go to college if I would have had the grades !-- There was a war and this thing they called the draft !-- I knew my future and school didn't matter !
10 years later I went back to college my way !- Nights , Weekends and I got credit for about 2 years of college !-- I tested out of college level A&P and Microbiology on a Saturday !-- Half a year of college !-- So when it comes to my genetic doubling work I am not qualified !-- Hasn't ever stopped me before !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra I see U down there !-- I'm blooming the first of the B.B. mutants !--- Now we can get some answers !


----------



## Keef

Watching The Great full Dead Movie now !-- Mostly with one eye at a time !- I must be high !


----------



## Grower13

Man calls police about burglary, gets arrested for grow operation

BATON ROUGE, LA (WAFB) -

A Zachary man is behind bars after he called police because his home was burglarized.  

According to the Zachary Police Department, officers went to the home located on La Hwy 19 on December 12 because the homeowner, John Moore, said he was burglarized the day before.  

However, it was what was inside his home that caused the investigation to change.  

"Officers could smell a strong order of marijuana coming from the trailer," said Zachary Police Chief David McDavid.  

Once inside the home, police say they found a marijuana grow operation and other drugs.  

They seized the following items:  

    A portion of cocaine (approx. .3gms) 
    A portion of suspected heroin (approx.9gms) 
    A digital scale 
    A partially empty bottle of Promethazine Syrup 6.25mg 
    Numerous liquid plant fertilizers  
    A homemade plant hanger form the ceiling 
    Numerous plant growing containers 
    A large Tupperware container (containing what appeared to be (5) root balls, (2) heat lamps (with replaceable bulbs)  
    (2) 1000watt power inverters 
    (1) I-Power Inlet fan 
    (1) Zip-Lock vacuumed sealer with multiple bags (also multiple bags labeled with specific types of marijuana).  
    (15) Up-rooted marijuana plants wrapped in a camouflage tarp.  
    $534.00 in cash 

Investigators say parts of marijuana plants were located in the home and an air-duct that ran from the hot-water heater appeared to be manipulated for heat in that same area.  

Moore was arrested and booked into the East Baton Rouge Parish Prison. He is charged with possession with the intent to distribute marijuana, heroin, promethazine, and possession of drug paraphernalia. 

Copyright 2016 WAFB. All rights reserved.


----------



## WeedHopper

How did they ever catch this genius.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

That's right down the road from where I used to live before Katrina !-- Them Cajuns ? -- Ain't no rhyme or reason to anything over there except -- Let the good times roll ! -- They need Liquid Weed !


----------



## Keef

I shouldn't talk bad about my wife's people !-- I kinda understand! -- If U willing to go off into the swamp in a  pee --row to catch big a** alligators U just ain't afraid of much !-- Then the po-po show up !-- It's  a bad day on the swamp !


----------



## Keef

It's near where I lost a gun fight with an alligator - and he didn't even have a gun !-- When U scrambling up a mud bank with a pissed off alligator right on your a** -- Aiming ain't something U got a lot of time to do !-- Blowed the hell out just about everything in the swamp -- Except the gator !-- Treed me up on top that hot car and my speed loader was in the tackle box !-- Don't mess with alligators !-- They quick !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, you ain't right!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I know I told that story before !-- The moral of the story is -Have a plan !-- It don't even have to be a good plan !-- Things like -- I'm bout to catch me an alligator !-- That don't qualify as a plan !


----------



## St_Nick

Speaking of fudge,  here's my man fudge. 

View attachment 20161213_221740.jpg


----------



## Keef

Fudge ? -- Give me a bite !-- Talking about gator made me hungry! -- Bastids !-- Won't get a second chance !- Then again the brother won't be leaving his keys and speed loader in the tackle box again !-- If I would have had a reload I could took him out so easy !-- Hissing and stuff !-- Dam that car was hot and I was barefoot with cut offs on !-- I gave him the rod and reel !-- When I came off that car and snagged that reloader I was like greased lightening !-- but I knew I had been beat so I quickly grabbed my stuff !-- and went home !


----------



## Budlight

Just talked to the guy that I got the purp form  trying to figure out the heritage on all the strains I'm running and it turns out my purp is the original cut of the  clone only  Mendo Purps form back in 2004  she used to have some kick before I put her away a few years ago let's see if she still has the same kick  and flavour   Fingers crossed


----------



## Budlight

Took a few more pics of the white OG tonight for something to do

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grower13

she's ready bud........


----------



## Kraven

Ate some more about and hour and a half ago...g'night all.


----------



## giggy

hey there ofc. how you folks doing. i haven't been getting online much and what little i do i just don't seem to make it to all the sites and it ain't just the grow sites. hope all are doing well. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !
Giggy I was asking about yesterday I think !-- U know it all seems like the same day to me !--Hope all is well !-- We'll be here U just just that shoulder well !

G13 -- I see U down there !-- I was thinking yesterday and I 've always kept up with  world events !-- from black and white TV that went off at midnight !-- To now where I have a good cable package with about a dozen news networks !-- U said I needed to get a life !-- This the only one got and it beats the alternative !-- I don't get out much or have much contact with the outside world !-- U guys are a big part of my life !-- Anyway If there's  a news event that interest me I compare several different sources! -- I feel like I have a good grasp on world events !-- Where is this impeccable news source where U say I should expand my sources !-- News channels used to strive to give U the story and let U decide !-- Then fox news started doing what it does !-- I find fox news hilarious !-- But please tell me this news source that I'm missing !-- Now I got no time for talk radio like Rush Limbaugh and Brietbart type B---S !-- I know it for what it is !-- Educated me young man !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ness.  Cane, did you or your wife make the quilts. I love quilts too.. have many old ones passed down. My grandfather that i didn't know, was a minister and his congregation made him one, each lady did a different square. I got it and love it. I don't use it though. It is still really nice. My other grandma made them out of my dads old suits... wool. scratchy and warm..  I wish i was a quilter but i am a joker a smoker, and a   a midday toker...



No Rose ,wish that I had the talent to put together quilts...We can enjoy the work of others..these Quilts were made by a retired school teacher that donates the money for a scholarship for two young girls ,hopefully headed to the Olympics...
    We'll just keep on toking....:48:


----------



## Grower13

"U said I needed to get a life !"........... not me keef........

but since your asking about advice on how to get all sides of a story........ which is difficult because news has become about ratings........ which means they carry a story line one likes and keeps him coming back........ which is just more of the story line that attracts him and keeps him nodding with agreement........ will fiinsh my answer when I get to my office..... work awaits...... got a 30 min ride.


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !-- I think I might live !-- Another cup of coffee and a few more tokes I might live! -- 
My Grandmother had a quilting frame hanging from the ceiling of her living room !--- She made me one out those hand towel that used to comes in detergent or something - I can't remember !-- I do remember how it worked I saw many quilts on that frame !-- Cold up there today ? -- We at start in the high 50s the low 60s later !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## mrcane

Bout 25* outside...Burr ...no snow though
  Four hours of Tai Chi today...
Hope that you have a great day.....:48:


----------



## Keef

G drive safe !-- I know all that stuff !--- Blind faith in anything will get U killed --I question everything !-- Rating are what they are !-- - I'm not really sure where I fall between left and right !-- I want to live to see prohibition end -- I don't like war but sometimes U have to stand up to a bully !-- I don't always agree but John McCain is a walking talking hero in my book !-- I know the price he paid fighting for  MIGs in Vietnam !
I found it very  humorous when U referred to me as a sheep that is rich !-- Have a good day G rest of U too !-- I'm get high --Then higher !--Then higher !- Watch and see !


----------



## Keef

Sheep ? --That makes me laugh !-- After they kicked me outta Korea under guard --I landed in LAX and the Hippie's spit on me and called me a baby killer !-- I wasn't even in Veitnam so I took offense and ended up back in handcuffs and escorted outta California! -- 
Hey Rose this Tumeric ? -- It helps !-- Thank U !-- I know I'm slow but I finally get there !


----------



## Keef

Higher ?


----------



## WeedHopper

When is this Forum going to stop with the Political Bullshit. The fking election is over. Deal with it and lets get back to what this Forum is about. I had 2 threads shut down because of this crap and was told Political conversations were to stop. So why are we still ranting and bringing it up. I personally have no problem with it,,and said so,,and tried to keep a thread going where ppl could talk crap if they wanted,,,but nooooo,,they were shut down because ppl were pissed off and whinning because their pick,,lost. So now here we are again,,, except this time,,its okay because its political name and only political name being slamed. What kinda bias *** crap is that. Eather politics is allowed are not,,which is it? If its okay,,thats cool with me,,and i will start telling ppl what i think of thier whinny *** bullshit.
Sorry Rose,,but this **** is getting old.


----------



## Keef

Nature mocks me !-- U know I cloned my deformed GG#4 and we have fought none stop --It still lives and I got it now !-- It took me 4 tries to get one GDP-X-B.R. plant !-- It has that same deformity !--- Neither been anywhere near my Zombie Juice !-- I still don't have a verified success at genetic doubling and nature laughs at me !-- If life gives U lemons then make lemonade !-- That GDP-X-B.R.  is a boy ? -- I breed the freak to my GG freak !-- I wanted monsters maybe they live there ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning All,

Keef, i am glad you finally tried it... it is amazing right? I think DD would find some benefit to it as well.
Just rolled a joint here this morning..think i might take the day off. Thank you keef, for your service. I am sorry you were treated that way.

Goodmorning WH and G3, I see you my buddies down there.   We do have a pretty good community here at the ofc.  I appreciate all of you.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i guess i missed a few pages... I appreciate you and your love of our country.


----------



## Keef

Hopper we not fighting !-- Me and G13 talking about stuff trying to make each other understand how we each got to where we are in our world veiws !-- I can't change his mind or yours !--We can try to understand each other !-- I'm trying to find my place in this new world order !--- Right -Wrong or indifferent the people have a right to the truth !--How can U find the truth without questioning stuff !--  Weed is so wrapped up in politics it's  hard to seperate the 2 !-- Dam !--weed is a political issue !-- Everything that happens in Washington can affect the politics of weed !--


----------



## Kraven

Good morning, thunderstorms all day....I ate a piece of fudge last night and im just now getting up and im sure fuzzy headed right now....already baked now just need coffee to get the one eye thats open working


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nature mocks me !-- U know I cloned my deformed GG#4 and we have fought none stop --It still lives and I got it now !-- It took me 4 tries to get one GDP-X-B.R. plant !-- It has that same deformity !--- Neither been anywhere near my Zombie Juice !-- I still don't have a verified success at genetic doubling and nature laughs at me !-- If life gives U lemons then make lemonade !-- That GDP-X-B.R.  is a boy ? -- I breed the freak to my GG freak !-- I wanted monsters maybe they live there ?



 Can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Keef

I think the idea of no religious or political talk is to try to avoid fights because we all different up in here !-- 
I apologize cause I can be passionate in my views sometimes !-- I been outta line !-- I like Hopper  and G 13 even though we have different views !-- I could see me a G 13 having an all out fight ---then get high and do it again tomorrow !-- He ain't so bad !


----------



## Budlight

Rose  those f2  are definitely some healthy ones put four of them in some  paper towel probably around 10 at night by eight in the morning three out of the four head already cracked open can't thank you enough Rose


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone is off to a good start this morning 

Keef you  should give me a hand trying to figure out a good rotation  I would like to try to have 2 to 4 boxes ready A month  The other thing I'm trying to figure out is what would be a good LED for me just for my babys and clones


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight, ya!! I am happy for you. I just got some seed starter mix yesterday so I will pop some today with you.   I hope you get great phenos.. I know i brag about MW, but the larry is no slouch either, it is Hamster Lewis' fav.  It is strong, just not as mediciney as the medicine woman.  I got lucky.
Did i mention i am not doing nothing today? i was going for a triple negative in that sentence but couldn't..   how bout...i aint doing nothing no way.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nature mocks me !-- U know I cloned my deformed GG#4 and we have fought none stop --It still lives and I got it now !-- It took me 4 tries to get one GDP-X-B.R. plant !-- It has that same deformity !--- Neither been anywhere near my Zombie Juice !-- I still don't have a verified success at genetic doubling and nature laughs at me !-- If life gives U lemons then make lemonade !-- That GDP-X-B.R.  is a boy ? -- I breed the freak to my GG freak !-- I wanted monsters maybe they live there ?



Keef your GG4 and my white OG  would make a really nice cross I'm pretty sure I still have a few of those seeds kicking around good possibility one of them could be a boy  if you like I could send them out to you or I could try getting a boy And sending the pollen out to you up to you let me no what you think :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper we not fighting !-- Me and G13 talking about stuff trying to make each other understand how we each got to where we are in our world veiws !-- I can't change his mind or yours !--We can try to understand each other !-- I'm trying to find my place in this new world order !--- Right -Wrong or indifferent the people have a right to the truth !--How can U find the truth without questioning stuff !--  Weed is so wrapped up in politics it's  hard to seperate the 2 !-- Dam !--weed is a political issue !-- Everything that happens in Washington can affect the politics of weed !--



Little Brother, ,,Weebdhopper has no problem with Political conversations. I can take it,,and give it right back. But when i speak my mind,,my threads get shut down. So i get a little confused about what is okay and whats not okay. I of course am out numbered here,,,so im gonna have to talk allot of **** to defend my stance,,,which i also dont have a problem doing. Lol
So if the powers to be are good with it,,i am all over it. Hell ill just keep it right here on OFC , cause this thread wont get shut down. So lets go all you whinners and sore loosers. My boy political name will be your President for the next 8 yrs,,bring it!!, Yehaaaaaaaa
Oh yeah,,and he wont mess with your States right on MMJ.
And they need to stop the recounts,,,he just keeps gaining votes. :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Budlight, ya!! I am happy for you. I just got some seed starter mix yesterday so I will pop some today with you.   I hope you get great phenos.. I know i brag about MW, but the larry is no slouch either, it is Hamster Lewis' fav.  It is strong, just not as mediciney as the medicine woman.  I got lucky.
> Did i mention i am not doing nothing today? i was going for a triple negative in that sentence but couldn't..   how bout...i aint doing nothing no way.



 I felt like that yesterday Rose  normally I love going out to check on them but all this building and setting everything up is really wearing me down  but on the plus side I'm really loving the results  but then again it is always nice to take a day for yourself once in a while


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Little Brother, ,,Weebdhopper has no problem with Political conversations. I can take it,,and give it right back. But when i speak my mind,,my threads get shut down. So i get a little confused about what is okay and whats not okay. I of course am out numbered here,,,so im gonna have to talk allot of **** to defend my stance,,,which i also dont have a problem doing. Lol
> So if the powers to be are good with it,,i am all over it. Hell ill just keep it right here on OFC , cause this thread wont get shut down. So lets go all you whinners and sore loosers. My boy political name will be your President for the next 8 yrs,,bring it!!, Yehaaaaaaaa
> Oh yeah,,and he wont mess with your States right on MMJ.



 I got your back my friend but unfortunately I'm a Canadian so my two cents don't really count  all I know is it could be worse for you guys you guys could be stuck with someone like Trudeau who is doing nothing but putting us further and further into debt  and bringing thousands of people into the country that has no jobs for the people that are already in the country so now all these refugees he brought in are all just sitting on welfare and complaining that their life isn't that good  but on another note let's forget all this politics bullshit give each other a hug and smoke a big fat one  because in the end we are all really good friends  and if everybody thought the same and acted the same the world would be a pretty boring place and we'd all be still smoking hay weed


----------



## Keef

I resemble that remark Hopper !-- Mane me and U live in a world where pot smokers are in a minority that can be jailed !-- We adapt !---  Wanna get high ? -- 
That Nurse Larry is good medicine !--U should be proud Rose !--  I just can't identify that smell !-- Rose I sure hope those seed get there without a problem !-- 

U bet Bud ! -- We'll talk about seed and pollen ! -- I just gotta get this stuff settled some first !-- 
About a rotation -- I'm working it out as I go !-- What I figured out was that a 60 finisher or less is what I need !-- U could do a longer rotation by adding more plants -- Anyway a 60 day finisher -- Divid that by 4 !-- Four-- 2 week groups -- So If I move a plant to bloom every 2 weeks after 60 days they start coming out bloom every 2 weeks like they went in !-- U want to do it on a monthly rotation ? -- U move a group of plants to bloom once a month and after 2 months a group starts coming out bloom once a month like they went in !-- What makes it more complicated is having rooted clones ready for veg and having veg plants the size U want to bloom ready at that time !-- So when I take clones --2 weeks to root -- Right now a month in veg! -- Then 2 months in bloom !-- So when I take cuts they for harvest when !- A glitch that cost U a group or any or the problem has to work it's  way thru the cycle ! -- So I'm rounding up varieties to see what works best for me! -- It would be nice to swap pollen and stuff !-- Kinda like a group  breeding program !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im laughing my *** off because he has picked Men, Women,Black, White,Rebublican, and now Democrats. The Stock Market is breaking records. Companies are keeping jobs here, and others are talki ng about hiring more ppl. Even one the wealthiest Japanese businessman in the World is starting a business here in the US..


----------



## umbra

budlight said:


> i got your back my friend but unfortunately i'm a canadian so my two cents don't really count all i know is it could be worse for you guys you guys could be stuck with someone like trudeau who is doing nothing but putting us further and further into debt and bringing thousands of people into the country that has no jobs for the people that are already in the country so now all these refugees he brought in are all just sitting on welfare and complaining that their life isn't that good but on another note let's forget all this politics bullshit give each other a hug and smoke a big fat one because in the end we are all really good friends and if everybody thought the same and acted the same the world would be a pretty boring place and we'd all be still smoking hay weed


 lol


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Little Brother, ,,Weebdhopper has no problem with Political conversations. I can take it,,and give it right back. But when i speak my mind,,my threads get shut down. So i get a little confused about what is okay and whats not okay. I of course am out numbered here,,,so im gonna have to talk allot of **** to defend my stance,,,which i also dont have a problem doing. Lol
> So if the powers to be are good with it,,i am all over it. Hell ill just keep it right here on OFC , cause this thread wont get shut down. So lets go all you whinners and sore loosers. My boy political name will be your President for the next 8 yrs,,bring it!!, Yehaaaaaaaa
> Oh yeah,,and he wont mess with your States right on MMJ.
> And they need to stop the recounts,,,he just keeps gaining votes. :rofl:


It is easier to be a bigger person and let it go. It's clearly not just HRC fans, because here you and G13 go again with the political name love. Why don't you guys get a room.
Popped a few more beans myself. banana sativa, sour dubb, and blue steel


----------



## Keef

See there's a difference !-- Umbra wants to be above it and I got no problem getting down and dirty !-- I'm getting around O.K. today and got a good attitude !-- I don't really fit in anywhere but here ! -- 
Yo Bud -- I even know a little about Canadian news !--- Ya'll having growing pains too !-- That Trudeau guy is a piece of work !-- I'm still jealous of legal weed med or rec. anywhere !-- To smoke a joint with out the risk of going to jail !-- That must really be something else !-- One day I smoke a legal joint to !-- Not state rights --The end of national prohibition! -- Onward thru the fog !-- Been a long time crossing that Bridge of Sighs !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> It is easier to be a bigger person and let it go. It's clearly not just HRC fans, because here you and G13 go again with the political name love. Why don't you guys get a room.
> Popped a few more beans myself. banana sativa, sour dubb, and blue steel



 Those sound extremely tasty can't wait to see the outcome hope you're having a good day


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> It is easier to be a bigger person and let it go. It's clearly not just HRC fans, because here you and G13 go again with the political name love. Why don't you guys get a room.
> Popped a few more beans myself. banana sativa, sour dubb, and blue steel



:rofl:  I am a Lesbian Umbra.


----------



## Keef

Bud found a pic of my GG#4 !-- This is what this GDP -x- B.R. is doing !-- Can't image what the offspring would look like ! 

View attachment 20160525_202246.jpg


----------



## yarddog

About the news.     Well thats a complaint for me.    I dont listen to right wing talk radio unless I am wanting to piss off my work neighbor.  Lol.   But the supposed "non biased" public radio is as biased liberal pretty hard.   
Had a busy day in the grow, took clones getting ready to run a few from seed through bloom.  Harvested two and added four more into bloom.     I think my potluck is killing field's-bpu, I will know when the plant is harvested. should go to 15 weeks. Got some awesome stuff to run in about 5 weeks too.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud found a pic of my GG#4 !-- This is what this GDP -x- B.R. is doing !-- Can't image what the offspring would look like !



 You're definitely going to have to breed that one everything I read about the GG4  it should look a little mutiny if it's the real deal  can't wait till  you cross her with something  and see how it comes out like I said my white oh geez I should have a mail in there somewhere if you want them  I am pretty happy with the two girls that came out of them there just a little bit different than each other but pack on the Rison grow really fast and smell amazing


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> :rofl: I am a Lesbian Umbra.


 I have actually used that line before, where I told a woman I was just a lesbian trapped in a man's body. Didn't get me anywhere, lol.


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog !-- 15 weeks ? --Dat's  a long time !-- Wish I knew what happened to those seed I sent U !-- Only time in my life something hasn't made it !
I got babies but I been looking at seed and maybe get a few wet ? -- Maybe I start some B.B. for the juice ?
Some of ya'll have sent me seed I've shared out but U do know I keep a portion too ?-- There lots of stuff I want to plant but I want a lemon too !-- I think I have a disease that makes U chase varieties! --Not just to have them !-- I plant they a** !--


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> About the news. Well thats a complaint for me. I dont listen to right wing talk radio unless I am wanting to piss off my work neighbor. Lol. But the supposed "non biased" public radio is as biased liberal pretty hard.
> Had a busy day in the grow, took clones getting ready to run a few from seed through bloom. Harvested two and added four more into bloom. I think my potluck is killing field's-bpu, I will know when the plant is harvested. should go to 15 weeks. Got some awesome stuff to run in about 5 weeks too.


 The only other thing it could possibly be is the purple bastard. I was a tester for OJD ( connoisseur genetics ) and it was something he never released.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I have actually used that line before, where I told a woman I was just a lesbian trapped in a man's body. Didn't get me anywhere, lol.



 That's way too funny you just made my day Umbra  :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud found a pic of my GG#4 !-- This is what this GDP -x- B.R. is doing !-- Can't image what the offspring would look like !


 NCH showed me 1 of his plants doing the same flat stem growth, so it happens in nature. For some reason, I have bred all kinds of weird plant expressions.


----------



## Budlight

Seeing as how everyone's talking about breeding if I was to do some breading in the house would I have to worry about it affecting the plants in the garage probably just have to change clothes and make sure I don't have any pollen on them before I go out there.  What are your guises thoughts  because I would really like to breed my  Mendo Purps  clone only version with my the white X OG  but at this point really cannot afford any accidents


----------



## Keef

Wish I would kept another girl but that my GG !-- I have fought to keep her alive because I would really like to see that mutation in full bloom !-- The GDP -x- B.R. is a boy I breed it to this GG and see what we get !-- It is a natural mutation-- I had nothing to do with it and this my second one so it must be fairly common !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I have actually used that line before, where I told a woman I was just a lesbian trapped in a man's body. Didn't get me anywhere, lol.



Yeah,,it didnt work for me eather.
Me and G13 goona have some wine, ,,just dont touch my butte G13. Lol


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Wish I would kept another girl but that my GG !-- I have fought to keep her alive because I would really like to see that mutation in full bloom !-- The GDP -x- B.R. is a boy I breed it to this GG and see what we get !-- It is a natural mutation-- I had nothing to do with it and this my second one so it must be fairly common !



 It Will definitely be interesting to see what comes out of the two mutants


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight, i like putting the boy and girl in the bathtub for a night or day.... then i shower off all the pollen. Water kills pollen.


----------



## Keef

Bud I had the dad to your B.B. in the living room close to a window before he opened any flowers then collected it in a paper bag and took it and dusted a lower limb on one plant !-- Shame I moved around some and there is a fan !-- He got to all my girls some !-- He dead now but I got pollen I the fridge waiting on Nurse Larry to show enough bloom to breed !-- Someone taught me since that water will kill pollen and keep it from spreading !-- Dust a bottom limb with pollen then come back after a couple hours and mist the plants --in the dark so lights don't burn them !-- U do that it should keep it where U want it !-- Some of the finest varieties  have been mistakes !-- Make some !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Budlight, i like putting the boy and girl in the bathtub for a night or day.... then i shower off all the pollen. Water kills pollen.



 Thank you for the advice Rose I think I will do the exact same thing  I have the perfect little cabinet that would work in the bathroom downstairs without looking out of place


----------



## Keef

Musta been Rose who taught me that !-- I must be high !


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> The only other thing it could possibly be is the purple bastard. I was a tester for OJD ( connoisseur genetics ) and it was something he never released.



What are the chances of me figuring out what it is?  Not that it really matters I just like to call it by the correct name.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Seeing as how everyone's talking about breeding if I was to do some breading in the house would I have to worry about it affecting the plants in the garage probably just have to change clothes and make sure I don't have any pollen on them before I go out there.  What are your guises thoughts  because I would really like to breed my  Mendo Purps  clone only version with my the white X OG  but at this point really cannot afford any accidents



I have learned the hard way about how pollen can travel on your clothes and hair.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> What are the chances of me figuring out what it is?  Not that it really matters I just like to call it by the correct name.



I have no idea at this point. Both were the longest strains I have run in years. Both can turn color and both are speedy sativas.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I have learned the hard way about how pollen can travel on your clothes and hair.



 That is exactly  what I was thinking I think I will use roses advice  and hope for the best


----------



## umbra

I stream 2 radio stations. 1 in Philly and 1 in Mendocino. Both are public supported and have fund raisers. Currently, the station in Philly is playing their entire music library from A to Z. They started on November 30 and still playing. They are in the "T" range and they are taking guesses as to when it will end. Time and date. Winner gets every recording they have. Mendo station was giving away every known bootleg recording of the Grateful Dead.


----------



## umbra

I remember the first time I saw globe riders perform. Guys on motorcycles riding inside a sphere and of course the Wall of Death. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Voi9KU9GP4Y&list=PLyC9-EpySTORkJf4-w-cyBd44olQ2j1Wk[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I could do it ! -- and dem is da words done got me in a world of hurt more than once !


----------



## yarddog

The wall of death was THE most influential thing I ever saw in my childhood years.   Absolutely without a doubt.... it is one of the moments you forever remember.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Show me something girlfriend !-I wasn't taught and don't know lots of stuff !-- Would others sex this small ? 

View attachment 20161214_120111.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Well the hyper drive went to plaid again, no sun, just stormy and and I'm smoked like a Virginia ham....dad gum brownie / hash fudge bites will flat out rock your world....loving life. Peace all.


----------



## Keef

Stuff don't 'fect me none !-- Testing some Master Kush caps and I do believe they working !-- Hello !--Can U hear me ? -- Is there anyone in there ?


----------



## Keef

Dog I had one of them moments so I know exactly what U talking about !-- U don't ever forget that feeling! 
Mine was when the instructor pilot got out the helicopter and told me -- If U gonna fly like that you're flying alone !-- Call the tower and tell U taking your solo ride !-
- Didn't need no seat belt !-- Butt cheeks had a firm grip on that seat !--


----------



## Keef

Flying 100 miles an hour 3 feet off the ground ? -- What is it that is supposed to give a fellow a thrill after that ?--- Dam I miss that feeling  !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll got me reminiscing now !
The only thing ever come close was auto rotation !-- Flying along at a 1,000 ft or so and the instructor shuts the engine off !-- Ruh-Row !-- U want to live U got to fall !-- Keep them blades turning so U can use that power to flare out and lightly kiss the ground at your chosen spot !-- That 1000 ft fall knowing U only allowed to be wrong once !-- Make U feel alive !


----------



## Keef

Hey TLC -What up ? Welcome to the O.F.C. ! -- That ting has been a pain in the a** ! Almost lost it a couple times just too hard headed to let it go ! - Now I got another one !-- It's  a boy I'm breeding them !-- Then look for the same !-- I'm blooming a cut soon !--


----------



## umbra

TLC sorry about the snow. I just cut my grass. We suddenly have been getting lots of rain. It's a grey and cloudy 66 today. More rain tomorrow. Transplanting into 5gal bags and getting ready to flip the next one. There is a rhythm to it.


----------



## Keef

TLC -- I don't do cold ! -- Down near the Mexican border we at about 70 !-- Beach water is a frosty 76 degrees !-- Gets hell hot in summer !


----------



## Keef

Miss a step in the rhythm and messes up everything !-- It has to flow !-- Make it flow Umbra! --


----------



## Keef

Oregon Lemon -- Is it a buy ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Oregon Lemon -- Is it a buy ?


 I can not tell you yet. Just getting ready to flip them and sex them. I would say Archive and Exotic Genetix are breeders to watch. Very high demand for their beans.


----------



## Keef

I'm just a student of the plant !-- We been talking Hash oil cartridges for e-cigs !-Know anything about making it ? -- Interested ? --Umbra makes it !-- I will be soon !-- Gonna give recreating the mother weed in an e-cig juice as well as Rosen Press hash ! --Or do they call it wax or shatter Umbra ?


----------



## Keef

They Sold out quick !


----------



## umbra

They make a distinction of how it is extracted. Shatter for the most part is bho. Almost all of the vape carts are CO2 and the press is called rosin. If you take bho and whip it, that's budder and looks a bit like peanut butter. When they make hash, they don't press it and it's called crumble.


----------



## Keef

Umbra this is the only example of your mighty B.B. crossed on Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer !-- D.D.'s Blue Elephant !-- 

View attachment 20161214_143425.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra U having no problem running that Rosen hash oil thru a cart still !-- I'm sold !-- but I 'm still gonna cut it in half with one of those mixes !-- Liquid Weed ! -- The hash oil carts will cost a little more !


----------



## umbra

When NCH did the Lemon Tree rosin, I thought he would charge a premium for it. Nope regular price, he had so much he just wanted to dump it and make some money.


----------



## Keef

Umbra  apples and oranges !-- That may be the way it's it's done in legal states !-- but Outlaw looking at the black market here !-- There are risks involved !--This does inflate the price !-- No !-- First they get the Liquid Weed !-- Later at a premium there may be some hash oil carts !-- I don't do business that don't make me smile !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks 
Workday done, Plants be checked. Time to get dinner in the oven and relax with bowl and Budweiser


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy !-- Stay warm !

Just got out the grow with the boss lady  !-- Was properly chastised for taking the Master Kush a little early !-- (So) -- Tommorrow is the 15th and I got 6 babies ready enough for bloom !-- Looks like veg can keep easily keep up !-- Don't need any clones except to keep a line going !-- I think we 5 by 5 in --the pipe !-- Now just give mother nature what she need to do her Thang !
She hurt my feelings again !-- Said my Blackberry Brandy was too sweet !-- I fix it !-- Double checked the Watermelon --- Made her smile !-- Dat's  a winner right there !-- She pour a big glass  of that buttery blueberry and wandered off to the grow room !---- I know how to tame the angry beast !


----------



## WoodHippy

Man Keef I be lucky in the growing dept. I am Head Grower, 
Pot or Garden It's all me. And I would like to keep it that way. 
Now on the Quality Control, She Knows what she likes.


----------



## Keef

I can end  up in bed for a few days at a time sometimes Hippy !-- I wanted her to be able to take care of the grow if I couldn't !-- She my pest control officer too !-- She gonna be a better pharmer than me !-- She also the clone master !-- Floated a half inch cut in a bubbler and rooted it out like it wasn't nothing !-- She a nurse and after she realized maybe we really could pay the bills with weed and her not have to work any more !-- She all in !-- Mom and Pop operation !-- Grow it -- Extract it - Fill e-cig cartridges - put them in retail packaging and wholesale them !-- Of course they gonna end up in the "grey" market !-- Kick that off in a couple months !-- The extracting and cartridge part !-- Then put it up till the time comes !-- Maybe ?


----------



## Rosebud

It is almost dark... 20 degrees with wind chill of 13..lots of snow. we haven't had a winter like this in years.  remember those hot summer days killing thrip?  cocoa and jammies time. My stomach was killing me cause i ate gluten yesterday and so i took a bit of oil about 3:30... i think it needs to get to the problem area so eating it seemed a good idea. It isn't that killer oil.. this is from  nordle.. 
My update..


----------



## Keef

Gonna be winter here again first part of next week !-- Might hit 40 !- Then warms back up !-- Was gonna make a burger run and get some of that GMO gluten at the  Whataburger !-- Inside light on battery run down on the car so put it on the charger !-- Keef need his what a something !


----------



## giggy

evening folks, hope everybody had a great day.

keef never was much on whatabuger but could go to town in jack n the box. we getting a whataburger in the big city but this state doesn't have jack n the box.


----------



## St_Nick

Its currently 29 here.  I'm supposed to wake up to 9 degree temps.  Thank goodness.  I'm so beat from working in this roof project that I'm actually looking forwards to the next 5 days off due to the weather.  Keef, I made about 1/2 oz. of BHO, tried to turn it into e-cig oil and just managed to destroy 2 tanks.  I'm not much of a chemist I'm afraid.


----------



## yarddog

Yatddog checking in, high as a kite.    Over an out


----------



## Keef

Nick what did U do and what happened ?-- I got a guess and we might be able to fix it !-- Turned solid on U didn't it ? -- Talk to me !--


----------



## Rosebud

Oil is an amazing thing. tummy is fine now.. You all have a good night.


----------



## Keef

High Dog !

I gotta show Giggy a pic of that Nightshade I got from him !


----------



## Keef

Night Rose !-- I am what a full ! -- Where my pipe !-- Now that the children are asleep wanna get high --er ?


----------



## umbra

my vape cart is a bit thick and doesn't want to draw, so I heat it slightly with a lighter. 10 seconds or so and it draws great and hits every time.


----------



## Keef

Had to check the news to see the sports scores !-- Hellova game ! 

What up Umbra ? -- I thought that might be the problem !-- I need to get busy on this !


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud last we talked about it U were talking to Billy about that Pink Kush cut !-- What's  up with that ?-- He got any tetras in seed form ? - I got a feeling he not gonna turn loose a 6n male !- Or a 6n in seed form !-- He ain't dumb !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Bud last we talked about it U were talking to Billy about that Pink Kush cut !-- What's  up with that ?-- He got any tetras in seed form ? - I got a feeling he not gonna turn loose a 6n male !- Or a 6n in seed form !-- He ain't dumb !



 He says he doesn't have anything in seed form right now I'm just waiting till just after Christmas to go up and pick up some of those pink Kush cuts  and maybe check out his OG  hopefully he has something a little more interesting by then


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick what did U do and what happened ?-- I got a guess and we might be able to fix it !-- Turned solid on U didn't it ? -- Talk to me !--



You guessed it.


----------



## oldfogey8

happy 12/15 to everyone on here from massachusetts! hoping the rest of the country joins ma, co, wa, dc, me, ak, or, nv and ca in legalizing recreational use of such a beneficial plant!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- O-dark -thirty at the beach !-- Wake and Bake time !

Nick -- Stuff is temperature sensitive and hard to handle !-- U gonna need a bottle of that EJ Mix -- They have a video that is easy to follow !-Cost about $30 !--
 Anyway scrape what up can off !-- U can soak the carts in warm alcohol for a week or so shaking it around once in awhile !-- Should be able to redissolve the shatter !-- Then U should be able to evaporate the alcohol and give it another try !-- It's  not the chemistry it was just the cold !-- Don't give up it's just a matter of learning to handle that sticky stuff !-- That EJ Mix or Pro Mix-- 1 to one or maybe less --watch the video !


----------



## Keef

O.F. in da house !-- Not change here yet Cuz-- but my time will come !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope everybody is well today. got pt this morn. 

keef would love to see her. right now all i have is baby porn that doesn't show much yet.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !-- It's  just a little plant but coming along nicely !-- I'll get in there in a little while and snap one !-- I'll get those lights out to U soon as I can! - D.D. still not all the way recovered from this pneumonia !-- With U in P.T. too I thought I'd just wait a little while !


----------



## Keef

Fresh pipe !-- Got my morning news and weather brief ! -- Things be happening on the national news and weather gonna suck !-- Local news was the scary part !-- We got a problem down here !


----------



## Keef

F-- it !-- Most of ya'll know where I am anyway !-- 

We had a chemical spill last night !--Our drinking water supply has been contaminated and we are not to use it for ANYTHING  !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes you do have problems down there and its name is Keef. Lol


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Something is going wrong with my grow.  I'm going to try and post a picture.

I don't know what I'm doing in uploading pictures.  I am having trouble.  My brain isn't working.  Time for a bowl and coffee.  Where is my pipe.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC. 
Keef sorry about the chemical spill.  Hope they clean it up fast.

Well, my plants leafs are starting to curl up and are drying out from the bottom up.  I was wondering if anybody has a come back on what they think the problem is.  In the mean time I'll try to upload the picture.  Having problems uploading the picture.  I don't know why I am having trouble.  My brain isn't working right.  Where is my pipe and coffee.


----------



## Keef

I resemble that remark Hopper !-- but besides that --Mane they poisoned my water ! --I just topped all my boxes off so I'm good for days with that !-- We got rain coming !-- I got a 350 gallon hot tub I can use for collection I got a tarp to channel roof run off into it !--Country boys knows how a rain barrel works !--I can buy us days !-- They don't even know what the chemicals are yet ! -- Have to go out and find some bottled water later !-- Boiling is not even an option !


----------



## ness

Order a new pipe, I should get it any day now.  Just a small 3" metal pipe.  It will do.


----------



## Rosebud

TLC said:


> High Rosebud, I'm glad you got some relief!
> 
> I have a friend with a mother suffering from cancer. He asked me for help just to get some quality flowers but I told him he needs to investigate and read up on RSO and the benefits from eating oil and raw/juicing the plant.
> 
> I have read you know a thing or two about making oils and I think I recall you have a magic butter machine?
> 
> Aside from great pain relief, and being able to sleep well after taking/eating oil, are you a believer that the oil may actually kill off cancer?
> 
> You thoughts, opinions or recommendations would be appreciated and valued.
> 
> Thanks Rose!



Hi TLC, first of all I am sorry for your friends mom.  I do have a MBM and love it. I also just got the megahome distiller that reclaims the everclear i use to make RSO...   
Your  question about does it kill cancer.... That has so many variables. There have been studies in Israel, i think that have shown cannabis can kill the brain tumor glioblastoma.  There are more studies all the time that show it does kill cancer. But, you have to realize that it takes a lot and most patients can't deal with the stoned side effects of the THC. To properly treat they need to take three times a day. That is hard, i did it for a week and it was horrible and a lost week.
 Also, in the elderly that may have low blood pressure, the oil will lower it more, so the risk of falling is a worry.  So like any med, the benefits outweigh the side effects. Having said all that.. I believe in my heart it can. 

One thing i know is it is the best meds for chemo related nausea, sleep and pain control. I have found it to help a bedridden man sleep for the first time in many months. He was on morphine and all the other heavy stuff. He had a bit of oil and his wife said, his face changed, he wasn't in pain and slept like baby.  Did it help that tumor in his spine? I doubt it, but who knows. They use the oil sparingly and have had one tube for a year, but when i called and asked if they weren't using it I would take it back, the wife said, no way are you taking that back. So that was good.  

I have no credentials. Just opinion. lol.... hope this isn't too long. and the others aren't too bored.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i am glad you know about the water. do you have some stored?


----------



## N.E.wguy

yes indeed oldfogey8 nice to be in mass today


----------



## Rosebud

Did MA go legal today??? Old Fogey and  NE Guy...woohoo, congrats... it is hard to get used to being legal..


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keef sounds like free drain cleaner water lol use it to clean out your plumbing

yes rose photos to come in the future from here on out


----------



## Keef

Depends on what U call stored Rose !-- No potable water !-- Got 350 gallons in my hot tub ?-- I also got an  extra 35 grow box and it's  gonna be raining the next few days !-- So I'm getting toasted and making a plan !-- This ain't nothing !-- Probably be cleared up in a few days !-- If not I got myself a pump and a RO system !
I could be running rain water thru it in a hour or so if needed and longer term the grow will need it !-- I been having to do sheet like this all my life !-- I grew up in the country building stuff then the army sent me to thier survival courses !-- I know how to do stuff !--


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds like you got this Keef. I am glad you will be ok, but you don't want to drink or cook with hot tub water... you are a survivor..

The snow is so deep our little dog Kali girl gets lost out there. 

Happy for you MA folks... 

Hey ness, i hope you can down load a pic.. Do you need to clean up the bottoms and get all that out of there? for better air circulation?


----------



## Keef

Well hot dam !-- Congratulations NE and OF !-- It's a big deal celebrate !--  Florida too  !-- Ya'll keep a light on cause my time will come !-- Of course I'm a little jealous !-- That's great news !-- It gives me hope !

Hey Ness I don't know what could be wrong with your plants but it sounds bad !


----------



## WeedHopper

TLC,,,Rose is absolutely correct. My Mom passed a few months ago from Lung Cancer. The oil helped her rest, but she couldnt take enough of it to treat the Cancer.  She was 78 and just one dose the size of a grain of rice would put her down to a point my Dad had to help her to the restroom.  She couldnt walk after taking the oil. I hate that fking Cancer.  Im still a mess from the loss of my awesome Mom. I will say this,,if we had it to do all over again,,she would not have done the Radiation and Chemotherapy. The cancer didnt kill my Mom,,it was the effects of the Radiation therapy. Fact is that is the case most the time..Its treatments, not the cancer that takes their lives
..Sending love your friends way. Sorry my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef we just seen the news. :bolt:
Nothing on this Planet is more important then our water supply.


----------



## Keef

Not even worried Rose !-- Not knowing about it early would not have been good !-- I can haul in drinking water Rose !-- We be fine !-- The thing about a still is U make distill more than liquor! -- I haven't needed a still and I don't have one !-- If I need one I could build one by night time if nessesary !-- There's  plenty water around here it is just salt water !-- If I had to I could live out here and make my own water but it won't come to that ! --My plan is to get high and wait for more info !


----------



## Rosebud

Good plan keef, get high.

WH, I loved your mom and she loved you. And i am glad she had a couple of good rests on the oil..She was an amazing lady. I hope i can be like her when i get older. 

We have so much snow.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Did MA go legal today??? Old Fogey and  NE Guy...woohoo, congrats... it is hard to get used to being legal..



 I will have to agree with you Rose some days it feels like a dream


----------



## N.E.wguy

do u think one gallon grow bags from early veg thru flower if i keep em small or should i veg smaller and then flower in the one gallon bags, not using the ebb and floes atm so need to ask noob questions


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....30*here ..sorry for your snow Rose..
I have two Nurse Larry's that be showing milky
.............:48:.................


----------



## Rosebud

NE,  Hamster Lewis can do that but i can not. I find when plants start to flower, root development slows in soil. I used to repot before flowering and it was a waste.  People do it, i just am not talented enough to do  it. I like big girls though.

WOOHOO Cane, give NL a hug from me.


----------



## mrcane

N.E.wguy said:


> do u think one gallon grow bags from early veg thru flower if i keep em small or should i veg smaller and then flower in the one gallon bags, not using the ebb and floes atm so need to ask noob questions


 
     Good question, I have been vegging in one to three gal then finishing them in five....Feeding worm castings during veg and teas...Worm castings and bat gauno in flower....
    This next run..I would like to finish them in three gal....


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ok thanks, nothing tried nothing learnt I guess ill go transplant them and give it a shot, not looking to get big plants just select out fems and phenos for clones

ya i did the 3 to 5 before but were huge plants i need under 4 ft ones this run have had the lights on top of them to keep em compact


----------



## Rosebud

They sound nice NE.


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Morning OFC.  Something is going wrong with my grow.  I'm going to try and post a picture.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing in uploading pictures.  I am having trouble.  My brain isn't working.  Time for a bowl and coffee.  Where is my pipe.



Do you upload your pictures from a computer or from your phone


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> NE,  Hamster Lewis can do that but i can not. I find when plants start to flower, root development slows in soil. I used to repot before flowering and it was a waste.  People do it, i just am not talented enough to do  it. I like big girls though.
> 
> WOOHOO Cane, give NL a hug from me.



...Will do Rose,.....she is beautiful thank you:aok:


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Order a new pipe, I should get it any day now.  Just a small 3" metal pipe.  It will do.



 I find metal taste very yukky I will only use a glass pipe either that or it has to be a joint  but on the upside I'm excited for you to get your new pipe it's always fun getting new toys with your plans is it possible they got too much nutrients or is it possible when you were watering them you got too much nutrients on the leafs


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone that sucks to hear about your drinking water Keef  glad  you're  able  to keep situation under control


----------



## N.E.wguy

yes they are so far
Trying a new coco soilless mix top feed, got a flood table and 30 1gal bags so as long as i don't kill them learning should be a good show. I have 11 at 3 weeks anothor 11 at 1 week and some more to germing and a cotton candy clone


----------



## lyfespan

finally home from emerald cup, what a trip, had a blast, met a few forum cats and smoked my weight in weed and wax


----------



## N.E.wguy

sounds like a great time lyfespan


----------



## Keef

My state's legal -- Mine just turned legal -Just pick up so and so at the weed store -- I went to the cup and had good times !-- I'm happy for U guys !-- I want that too !-- They got me all frustrated and stuff !-- It's  happen all around me but not here !-- I got a chip on my shoulder bigger than a tree !-- I'll wait my turn! -- I ain't been down here in the belly of the beast twiddling my thumbs !-- I fight the good fight !


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> I find metal taste very yukky I will only use a glass pipe either that or it has to be a joint  but on the upside I'm excited for you to get your new pipe it's always fun getting new toys with your plans is it possible they got too much nutrients or is it possible when you were watering them you got too much nutrients on the leafs



Im with you Bro. I smoke out of nothing but GLASS. I dont even smoke joints because it takes to much Dank,,and its what i call up in smoke with paper joints.


----------



## Grower13

I love my 4.5 inch glass spoon pipe the best.......... but I do love a joint too.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good plan keef, get high.
> 
> WH, I loved your mom and she loved you. And i am glad she had a couple of good rests on the oil..She was an amazing lady. I hope i can be like her when i get older.
> 
> We have so much snow.


 Thank You Rose,,my Mom loved you too,,thats for sure.
I have my days when I cry like a baby. I really miss her.


----------



## yarddog

N.E.wguy said:


> do u think one gallon grow bags from early veg thru flower if i keep em small or should i veg smaller and then flower in the one gallon bags, not using the ebb and floes atm so need to ask noob questions



I like to bloom in 2 gal, the little one gal pots give me issues late in bloom.   I am running coco. I have noticed it is important to give them a good wet dry when they are up potted, when dry it forces the roots to move out in search of water.


----------



## Budlight

Keef The bubblelicious is doing awesome






The strawberry rhinos are doing well the hippiedog seems to be staying short and stout







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,what up G13? Umbra said we were supposed to get a room. LOL
He just jealous. I told him we could drink wine and smoke weed,,but you can not touch the Weedhoppers butte. :rofl:


----------



## yarddog

I smoke too many joints.   I have a few pimento jars full of roaches.   After having more than enough weed, I have all but stopped smoking roach weed.   Guess I will give em to someone in need one day


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job Budlight. Very healthy looking too.


----------



## Keef

Front pushing over and my face ain't happy !-- Took some more caps and some Tumeric! -- Looks like I'm not doing much today !-- I got a couple Widows a B.B. and a Master Kush I want in bloom before lights out today but other that ? -- I'm bout to get high-er !-- high-er and high-er !


----------



## Rosebud

this x teamster is going out there... i can do it.


----------



## Keef

Nailing it Bud !-- I see that B.B. in that Bubblicious !-- Still wondering what kind of terps it's  gonna have !-- I think it's do U  right !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Nice job Budlight. Very healthy looking too.



 Thank you weed hopper I greatly appreciate the compliment I owe it  everyone on here between everyone's little tips and pieces of advice  and generosity  I wouldn't be able to do it without all you guys  I can't thank everyone enough  just can't wait to be in the position to be able to give back as much as everyone on here has given to me 

WeedHopper  your sense of humour has me laughing all day long


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Bro. I love to laugh and love to see ppl laugh. It helps me cope with the day to day CRAP. lol
Besides,,,Keef gives me plenty to work with. He he


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nailing it Bud !-- I see that B.B. in that Bubblicious !-- Still wondering what kind of terps it's  gonna have !-- I think it's do U  right !



 I have 5 of the bubblelicious and 5 BPU  i'm just about to start sexing  i'm sure there's got to be something in those 5 each  so far I have 3 nurse Larry f2s  that I put into the top bin last nigh  they are a whopping 3 days old today  going to start a few more of them right away here  I just can't wait till this rotation starts to smoothin out :48:


----------



## Keef

Hopper alright ! -- Yo Hopper I thought I was watching "All in the Family" -- but it was just the news !-- I'm not say nothing about nothing !-- "and the truth shall set U free !"--- That's out the bible U know ?


----------



## N.E.wguy

yarddog your in a tent tho growing big plants trying to keep mine to a minimum height this round


----------



## WeedHopper

Must of been CNN. They think they are in a Leave It To Beaver show. Use to laugh my *** off when June would say to her husband,,, "ward, the Beaver needs a spanking" :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Morning G !-- Yep musta been CNN !-- It is the only news network !-- I believe everything word they say !-- 
After I check it against other sources !- - It's a happening world we live in !-- Time of change for sure !


----------



## N.E.wguy

successful re potting of 12 to 1 gal bags and under a MH now


----------



## Grower13

N.E.wguy said:


> do u think one gallon grow bags from early veg thru flower if i keep em small or should i veg smaller and then flower in the one gallon bags, not using the ebb and floes atm so need to ask noob questions


 size of pot is dependent upon how big and tall your grow space is.



mrcane said:


> Good question, I have been vegging in one to three gal then finishing them in five....Feeding worm castings during veg and teas...Worm castings and bat gauno in flower....
> This next run..I would like to finish them in three gal....



I've been finishing mine in 1 gallon pots........ went with 2 gallon this time and same number of plants........ will be checking to see how much difference the pot size made in my harvest soon.



N.E.wguy said:


> yes they are so far
> Trying a new coco soilless mix top feed, got a flood table and 30 1gal bags so as long as i don't kill them learning should be a good show. I have 11 at 3 weeks anothor 11 at 1 week and some more to germing and a cotton candy clone



I run this kind of system.......... I'd like to see how your doing your system.......... I built mine myself....... so seeing how somebody else is doing it is helpful.



WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,what up G13? Umbra said we were supposed to get a room. LOL
> He just jealous. I told him we could drink wine and smoke weed,,but you can not touch the Weedhoppers butte. :rofl:



what the hell........ I gotta go back and find that post........ I missed it....... just know Hopper...... I ain't no cheap *** date........ it's gonna cost you to drink wine with me.



WeedHopper said:


> Must of been CNN. They think they are in a Leave It To Beaver show. Use to laugh my *** off when June would say to her husband,,, "ward, the Beaver needs a spanking" :rofl:



CNN=   Clinton News Network or Communist News Network......... Take your pick......... I always cracked up when June told Ward he was a little hard on the beaver.



Rosebud said:


> this x teamster is going out there... i can do it.




as in Union?


----------



## WeedHopper

Here ya go G13.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=999830&postcount=34281

Just remember, ,,Umbra is above getting involved it such things.  Lol

You better be cheap,,cause its Boones farm wine and bud light. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Here ya go G13.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=999830&postcount=34281
> 
> Just remember, ,,Umbra is above getting involved it such things.  Lol
> 
> You better be cheap,,cause its Boones farm wine and bud light. :rofl:




Umbra maybe miss judging the political name support here......... much the same way the so called main stream media miss judged the polls calling the election for Hillary........ I have numerous PM's from peep's thanking me for telling from the right side just how it is........ I must say my support has been tremendous....... and with their support I/we intend to make Marijuana Passion "great again".......... the last 8 years haven't be that great for MP.


:chuck:


----------



## Rosebud

Yes G 13, teamsters. I did great out there, it was fun.


----------



## WeedHopper

OMG...I bet Rose knows where Hoffa is,,,,careful,,dont cross Rose you will end up wearing concrete shoes. :bolt:


----------



## umbra

TLC said:


> Keef, so sorry to hear what has happened down there!
> 
> Maybe write some reminder notes and tape them to your faucets. Just in case you get too high and forget.
> 
> I'm sure you have already, but don't forget to throw away any ice in your freezer.
> 
> 
> Between this and the nasty fracking spill back in July, what a flippin shame!
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/267838-arlington-texas-fracking-accident/
> 
> I HATE that companies are allowed to do fracking. It just doesn't seem right or safe. Whoever authorized fracking in the first place owes a big apology to Mother Nature!
> 
> I sure hope this Earth can handle what us humans are throwing at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope things are not as bad as they seem, Keef.
> 
> 
> peace


 The fracking is courtesy of **** Cheney. He even had the water purity requirements from the EPA suspended as a result of the chemicals used to fracture the rock and release the natural gas. There is clear evidence that the chemicals are poisoning the aquifer and the water supply. But to correct this problem would be bad for business and cut into profits. Much easier to do away with the EPA and let everyone die.


----------



## DirtyDiana

You guys, especially Keef, are making me sick. Stop this silliness.  I just wanna get high by the beach..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1480691629739.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

If fracking is something **** Cheney did,,why didn't Obama undo it?
Thats funny,,we cant say ****,,but we can say prick. :rofl:


----------



## Beemer

Happy Days everyone. It's the holidays so I thought I would stop back by and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. There is a chance Obama may take our beloved plant off of schedule 1 so if that happens we will have something to be really grateful for. Every ones girls are looking top shelf and I see keef is still looking for his niche. :watchplant: Heehee. Have a wonderful Holiday


----------



## Keef

G13 U should get paid by those people ! -- Question nothing !-- I Question everything especially when the source is questionable  !-- It keeps me alive !-

- I'll make up my own mind and we don't agree !


----------



## Keef

U never did tell me where this is impeccable news source of your is !-- The tone says it plain as day though !-- Not my news source !--


----------



## Keef

Communist ? -- As in Russian Communist ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Careful Keef,,ya gonna turn red again. Im starting to think Keef might have Multiple Personalities.:dancing::smoke1:
I bet one you Personalities voted for political name. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Communist ? -- As in Russian Communist ?




China and North Korea........ and half the crap in your house.


----------



## WeedHopper

Wait for it,,wait,wait,,Okay go Keef. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Stop please!


----------



## Keef

I have to give up my phone till she gets back from her meetings !-- Because I'm bad !


----------



## Rosebud

He who knows not, and knows not he knows not, is a fool. Shun him.
He who knows not, and knows he knows not, is wise. Follow him.


----------



## WeedHopper

I knows Rose is a bad bad girl. A teamster who will take you out. I didnt do it Rose,,Keef and G13 did it. I toldem to be good,,but they told me to shove it,,and were very mean to me. :bolt:

By the way Rose,,that is a tongue twister,,lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I have to give up my phone till she gets back from her meetings !-- Because I'm bad !



Keef,,nobody took your phone Bro,,thats your other personality. Come back Keef,,come back. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Stop please!



I had this conversation the other day about the Politics,, and it was ignored.


Here it is......

When is this Forum going to stop with the Political Bullshit. The fking election is over. Deal with it and lets get back to what this Forum is about. I had 2 threads shut down because of this crap and was told Political conversations were to stop. So why are we still ranting and bringing it up. I personally have no problem with it,,and said so,,and tried to keep a thread going where ppl could talk crap if they wanted,,,but nooooo,,they were shut down because ppl were pissed off and whinning because their pick,,lost. So now here we are again,,, except this time,,its okay because its political name and only political name being slamed. What kinda bias *** crap is that. Eather politics is allowed are not,,which is it? If its okay,,thats cool with me,,and i will start telling ppl what i think of thier whinny *** bullshit.
Sorry Rose,,but this **** is getting old.


----------



## Rosebud

As i have said before MP is a microcosm of our country (and others). Everyone is in their own bubble. Each of us.. It is interesting that we have this MP bubble in common and perhaps little else.  I am at a loss as to what to do. We are adults. WH, there are about 2.8 million voters that don't agree with you. All we can do is wait and see. I am horrified by the unethical behavior of your man. I don't care if we had anyone else... A republican would be fine.  This election has taught me that I care more about you WH than your politics.  That is big. Again, give me your suggestions.


----------



## WeedHopper

My suggestion is that the Politics stop. The Election is over. This will not get better when ppl keep popping off and offending each other. Im not going to set back and let ppl talk crap about my Political veiws as if they have more rights then i do to defend my position. So,,no Political conversations will fix the problem of offendiing each other. If im not mistaken, ,,thats why MP said no Politics or Religion. 
Why were the other threads shut down if this **** is going to continue on a different thread? Eather its okay or its not,,plain and simple.


----------



## Grower13

why can't we argue about it civil and respectfully and moderated and have at it........ I got thick skin........ tell me what your politics is and I'll tell you mine just don't call me names or cuss at me.



and keep it in one thread...... put a warning on it...... tell'em they might get offended if they choose to enter........ you cuss or name call go to time out like a bad boy.


----------



## Budlight

Just out of curiosity  Who else is Canadian  besides me


----------



## WeedHopper

We had 2 threads for that. Hell one was voted to stay open, and it still got closed. I also have no problem with that G13.
I know i am outnumbered here,,but it dont bother me one bit. I can laugh and give ppl **** with no hard feelings.
And by the way,,most all the time i am laughing and messing with ppl. I had a blast on the other threads.  BUT THEY WERE SHUT DOWN.


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> Just out of curiosity  Who else is Canadian  besides me



I dont know Bro,,but there were several Movie Stars said they were coming your way if political name won. :rofl:
Course the lying basterds are still here.
Maybe one of these days i can come to Canada and visit. You gonna let a political name supporter in your house?
I know if i go see Rose,,she gonna make me eat outside on the porch. Lol


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> We had 2 threads for that. Hell one was voted to stay open, and it still got closed.





It wasn't one sided Hopper........... it's ok until you hit back.


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> Just out of curiosity  Who else is Canadian  besides me





your welcome to argue/debate politics with me if you wish......... I know a little about Canadian politics but not enough to put myself out there for it.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so lets try this. No politics.  We at mp have our own constitution, it says no politics. It was here way before us and will be here after us so ... G13 you and I need to hush.


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> your welcome to argue/debate politics with me if you wish......... I know a little about Canadian politics but not enough to put myself out there for it.



 No not to talk politics I'm just curious if anybody here is Canadian besides me  :48:


----------



## Keef

The man won the election with the assistance of the Russian government !-- Which makes the election tainted !-- I don't care about politics !-- This is an act of war against my country and it will not be tolerated !-- U may  accept a Russian lackey for your President !-- I don't !-- 

I may be back !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Ok, so lets try this. No politics.  We at mp have our own constitution, it says no politics. It was here way before us and will be here after us so ... G13 you and I need to hush.



Yes Mam,,,I will obey your wishes Rose as i always have. I have been here since 2008 and have never been banned and thats the way i want to keep it. 
Keef,, no more poking.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> The man won the election with the assistance of the Russian government !-- Which makes the election tainted !-- I don't care about politics !-- This is an act of war against my country and it will not be tolerated !-- U may  accept a Russian lackey for your President !-- I don't !--
> 
> I may be back !



This is what im talking about Rose. Poke poke poke.


----------



## St_Nick

Check these temps 

View attachment 20161215_170933.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> No not to talk politics I'm just curious if anybody here is Canadian besides me  :48:




I know some Canadian growers........ very cool peeps......... very good growers........ not sure how many are here at mp.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> The man won the election with the assistance of the Russian government !-- Which makes the election tainted !-- I don't care about politics !-- This is an act of war against my country and it will not be tolerated !-- U may  accept a Russian lackey for your President !-- I don't !--
> 
> I may be back !



:rofl: You really do need to get out more Bro.


----------



## St_Nick

Dem Winchesters have produced my meat this winter,  well, except for the chiken.  :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud

... what I have seen, and experienced, has forced me to rearrange much of my thought-patterns previously held, and to toss aside some of my previous conclusions. This was not too difficult for me. Despite my firm convictions, I have always been a man who tries to face facts, and to accept the reality of life as new experience and new knowledge unfolds it. I have always kept an open mind, which is necessary to the flexibility that must go hand in hand with every form of intelligent search for truth." - Al-Hajj Malik El-Shabazz


----------



## WeedHopper

You didnt shoot the chicken Nick,,,, Lol


----------



## oldfogey8

just did my first legal bong hit. i have not smoked a bong in forever. bought a shiney new glass bong. cleaned it up all nice. packed a bowl the size i would when i was young, lit that bad boy up and promptly coughed up half a lung. baby steps...


----------



## Grower13

oldfogey8 said:


> just did my first legal bong hit. i have not smoked a bong in forever. bought a shiney new glass bong. cleaned it up all nice. packed a bowl the size i would when i was young, lit that bad boy up and promptly coughed up half a lung. baby steps...




congrats oldfogey..........  some say you have to cough to really get off


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,,Malcom X,,,very interesting. Cool read.

Here is all of it.....

"There were tens of thousands of pilgrims, from all over the world. They were of all colors, from blue-eyed blondes to black-skinned Africans. But we were all participating in the same ritual, displaying a spirit of unity and brotherhood that my experiences in America had led me to believe never could exist between the white and the non-white.

You may be shocked by these words coming from me. But on this pilgrimage, what I have seen, and experienced, has forced me to rearrange much of my thought patterns previously held, and to toss aside some of my previous conclusions. This was not too difficult for me. Despite my firm convictions, I have been always a man who tries to face facts, and to accept the reality of life as new experience and new knowledge unfolds it. I have always kept an open mind, which is necessary to the flexibility that must go hand in hand with every form of intelligent search for truth.

During the past eleven days here in the Muslim world, I have eaten from the same plate, drunk from the same glass and slept in the same bed (or on the same rug)-while praying to the same God with fellow Muslims, whose eyes were the bluest of the blue, whose hair was the blondest of blond, and whose skin was the whitest of white. And in the words and in the actions and in the deeds of the &#8216;white' Muslims, I felt the same sincerity that I felt among the black African Muslims of Nigeria, Sudan and Ghana.

We are truly all the same-brothers.

All praise is due to Allah, the Lord of the worlds."


----------



## Rosebud

LOLOLOL that is funny OF.... post a pic of it up on the Bong hitters thread... you made me laugh a lot, thank you.


----------



## mrcane

Yep.....:48:........BPU X BB ..Be Berry good


----------



## mrcane

Nice W.H. Thank You Brother......


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Evening All 
Been pretty deep in here today. 
20 degrees now be 8 or lower in the morning.
Time for a cold one and a Bowl.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, yes, thanks for posting the rest of that writing. good stuff for sure.


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> I know some Canadian growers........ very cool peeps......... very good growers........ not sure how many are here at mp.



 It would just be nice to know some people I could swap some clone only strains with


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Good Evening All
> Been pretty deep in here today.
> 20 degrees now be 8 or lower in the morning.
> Time for a cold one and a Bowl.



 Good evening my friend I'm jealous the boss  only lets me have beers on Fridays hahaha hopefully you're having a good evening


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gotta love those reindeer games! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481831553536.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad to Rose. I am ready to move on to the good stuff and back to the Normal day to day on MP. Love my friends here.


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Gotta love those reindeer games!



That's a good one


----------



## WoodHippy

BL Only get beer on Friday. I am so sorry, Do we need to drop ship some to ya.
I am pretty sure you are not liking the Polar Vortex


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> BL Only get beer on Friday. I am so sorry, Do we need to drop ship some to ya.
> I am pretty sure you are not liking the Polar Vortex



 You were absolutely right this cold sucks it's been like -25 to -30 for the last week and a half  it's been a constant battle to keep my reservoirs somewhat close to a consistent temperature  thank God it's going to start getting nicer by Monday back up into the pluses I hear


----------



## 2RedEyes

Hello, I'm a new guy as well as an old guy, at 68... haven't burned a lot of pot since the 60's or 70's having become a respected family man and father as well as corporate stooge for a number of years. The kids are raised and gone away and I'm retired so now I believe I'll raise some weed in my old aged to maybe soften the aches and pains. Hope ya don't mind if I pull up an easy chair next to your coffee table...


----------



## WeedHopper

Welcome my friend,,i mean old guy.
Lol,,,just playing, ,im 61 and much better looking then Keef. Lol
My kids are grown,,but one still be here,,with his wife,, bugging the crap outta me. Lol


----------



## 2RedEyes

My kids couldn't wait to get the hell out, well actually when my oldest graduated high school, me and the wife moved out and left him with the house... We took the other two with us but they all fled the nest as soon as possible too. The last one about 15 years ago and none have mentioned wanting to come back... So I'm just left with the wife bugging the crap outa me.


----------



## Keef

O.K. !-- I'm better now !--- It was in me and it was bound to come out !-- I'll try to contain myself !-- I'm old !-- I'm ornery !-- Weather front has had me irritable today !--  My Face hurts !-- 

Red eyes Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- We was having a family squabble !-- Not the first time !-- So U want to grow some of that weed so powerful -- Make U high just looking at it ?--So do we !--We ain't there yet but we working on it !--  Seriously -- U grow ? -Want start a grow ? -- Got anything in mind U want to grow ? --
I learn something from these guys everyday !-- U get up first in the morning first  turn the lights on and kick off the Wake and Bake !-- It is like a big virtual coffee table !--


----------



## Keef

My little black and white puppy just brought me the chewed up remains of a pot stem sticking out of an aero cup !-- The little bastid stole a clone when I wasn't looking !-- I need a small shock collar !-- Mine would obviously be too big for him !--


----------



## N.E.wguy

first of them that were transplanted 

View attachment IMG_2498.jpg


----------



## Keef

NE little plants become big plants !-- Work it !--  Looking forward to seeing them as they get bigger !

This is a Hoe Berry --First time I run it !-- She gonna be frosty !-- She gonna work me growing this little monster !--- I can work with it if it finishes fast as it seems it will !-- Spank it with the B.B. ? 

View attachment 20161215_184642.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

keef, wow.... I don't mean to sound condescending, but you have really upped your game. Nice...really nice flowers.

Hi Red Eyes, be careful this growing pot is addicting, pot isn't but growing is.. that was your warning.. Welcome to the ofc and mp again.  It is a great hobby. Our kids are grown and my husband of forever is doing his first grow.


----------



## Rosebud

keef, wow.... I don't mean to sound condescending, but you have really upped your game. Nice...really nice flowers.

Hi Red Eyes, be careful this growing pot is addicting, pot isn't but growing is.. that was your warning.. Welcome to the ofc and mp again.  It is a great hobby. Our kids are grown and my husband of forever is doing his first grow.


----------



## Keef

Had some stuff to figure out that can only be learned in the trenches !-- I'll get there !
Told Giggy I'd show him the little fem. Nightshade he sent !
Then bloom !-- Just getting the rotation really started !- Give me some time !-- I got this ! 

View attachment 20161215_190411.jpg


View attachment 20161215_190445.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice pharm Keef.


----------



## Keef

They supposed to be shipping some water this way !-- Gonna be tough for awhile !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I like the Neoprene inserts your using Keef. I use them from start to finish. They are my Medium. Looking good. Green mojo


----------



## Keef

Only problem Hopper is if I let them get much bigger than what U see before bloom they get top heavy and want to fall over !-- Soon as I get a net system to hold them up better I'll veg them longer !-- 1st goal is to average about a quarter lb per box !-- Harvesting a box every 2 weeks !-- The 1/4 --I can do !-- I have the suspicion that when I find the sweet spot and a few more cycles !-- I may be able to triple that !-- Maybe !
First though I'm just gonna get the wheel rolling and make my mistakes now  !--


----------



## Keef

Where's  Cane ?
Took me a couple times but I got me one too ! 

View attachment 20161215_194127.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

My stalks were held by a support system. I never used anything but Neoprene with Hydro. 
If i didnt use DWC i used soil. I dont like using soil for indoor grows. So,,indoor i use a DWC system with Neoprene Inserts for my Medium.


----------



## giggy

plants looking nice keef. no worries on the old lights either bro, i still have plenty to do.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef, RB and all, I'm a weed grow'n virgin but I'm getting ready to start asap. Workin one last job away from home for a month or so but as soon as I'm able to tend a garden, I plan to start. Still tryin to decide what strain but have some good suggestions from here.
Just for grins, I went out and bought a pipe tonight as there is a head shop right down the street from were I'm stayin. Don't have weed now or a clue where to get so I'll wait till I grow some or not... 

View attachment IMG_0685.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Nice pipe Red...


----------



## giggy

folks when i say this i don't want to start anything and don't want anybody mad at me but the politics is the reason i have been scarce. people get too damn mad over it, so i being one decided to steer clear for a bit. i don't want to be mad at or have any of yall mad at me. 

on another note i hope to get a couple pics this weekend, i think it has been almost two weeks since flip. 1 northern lights, 4 bubba kush 2.0, 1 white widow x big bud, and 1 blue berry. got a couple nute issues i'm working on but things are looking a lot better. yall have a great night. peace


----------



## Rosebud

well welcome back giggy, Sounds like some good solid strains your running.. nice night time stuff?It is good to be growing.


----------



## Budlight

Keef you need to hit that GG whit some  of your magic dust   Those would definitely make some nice zombie seeds


----------



## Grower13

View attachment no-politics.gif


----------



## yarddog

Sampled the BlackBerry Snow Lotus last night, glad I have 4 more going into bloom soon.    It still has only a dry, no cure but hits pretty hard.     Got the munchies last night.   Mmm


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. 
It is a new day and I am glad. snow and cold here... christmas isn't even close to being done here.. only one thing to do, smoke a joint, a doobie, a blunt, a J, etc, it is 4:20am.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC....BB X BPU...like blueberry muffins...:48:
Keef congrats on the GDP X BR girl


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
What's Cane and Rose doing up this morning ? -Was it too cold to sleep ?--- Cane the GDP-X-B.R. is still unsexed !-- Having some B.B. myself this morning !-- I'm a fan !-- I like a little Nurse Larry too !-- Got some drying !
Dog Iost my BBSL but I got a few more seed !-- I messed up it died !


----------



## Keef

Sorry about yesterday! -- I been holding it in for awhile and it was bound to come out sooner or later !--
 I said it and I'll be good now !


----------



## mrcane

Gotta go fire up  some heat in the garage lights are firing up at 0600...put the veg closet on 24/7 too help keep warm was hitting 50*lights out...
Frikin.....20s out....


----------



## Keef

We hit 76 today !-- Tommorrow night 44 !-- Cold to me !


----------



## Rosebud

cane it is going to be 1 degree here tonight. How crazy is that? Do you have snow? we do, lots. Good idea about the lights. I am about to breed harley to harley tsu... seeds.. woo hoo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning all you potheads. Its a new and wonderful day. What up Giggy,,glad your back. We are done with the other thing. Back to my second home,,,the Passion. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Thanks Rose for being an awesome Moderator.

Rose,,Sat its supposed to be 71degrees  by noon,,and 21 degrees later that evening. :bolt:


----------



## mrcane

Keef I have been to the Arctic, and I could say that the coldest I have been, is a bad winter on a boat in the Gulf of Mexico.....just wasn't ready for it...


----------



## mrcane

Rose just a dusting of Snow here... Looks like a long cold winter
Hopefully it will knock out some of your bug population....


----------



## Keef

It's all about what you're used to !-- I haven't even seen snow in several decades ! -- We mostly try to stay cool !-- We got a crazy temp swing Sunday !-- 85/36 !-- Have to run the A/C and the heat on the same day !

Morning Hopper !-- Might better get the snowmobile serviced !-- Ya'll gonna get cold !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- About breeding that GG#4 ? -- She not going anywhere and I breed her anytime I want !-- I got that pollen from my B.B. boy -Trips but I got stuff up my sleeve !-- I got that single B.B. -x-T.E.  -- It's  a girl I win !
If it's  a boy ? He's my breeder ! -- I lost the T.E. to the bugs !-- She was fine !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer also has a Nick name !-- They call it "The Slow Motion Love Potion " -- A momma like that and a dad like the mighty B.B. --Got to be outstanding !-- 
The GG#4 gonna get bred Bud !-- If that mutant GDP-X-B.R. is a boy I gotta breed the 2 !-- 
Rose -- If that Harley makes seed can I get a few ?


----------



## Keef

I think she a girl but no hairs yet !

Kicking it in Texas !-- I may be slightly over the legal plant count ! 

View attachment 20161216_082032.jpg


View attachment 20161216_082058.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Omg,,,your plants are pink Keef. Lol,,,,looking good. Dont feed them any of the freaking water down there.
They was showing it on the news this morning.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- About breeding that GG#4 ? -- She not going anywhere and I breed her anytime I want !-- I got that pollen from my B.B. boy -Trips but I got stuff up my sleeve !-- I got that single B.B. -x-T.E.  -- It's  a girl I win !
> If it's  a boy ? He's my breeder ! -- I lost the T.E. to the bugs !-- She was fine !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer also has a Nick name !-- They call it "The Slow Motion Love Potion " -- A momma like that and a dad like the mighty B.B. --Got to be outstanding !--
> The GG#4 gonna get bred Bud !-- If that mutant GDP-X-B.R. is a boy I gotta breed the 2 !--
> Rose -- If that Harley makes seed can I get a few ?



 That sounds awesome Keef  i'm going to sit back and keep watching


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a great start this fine Friday morning  :bongin:


----------



## Keef

Didn't turn the lights out before taking a pic !-- That's  about the way it looks to the naked eye with the lights on !-- Kinda hard to judge leaf color in that light !-- I should turn the lights out and take the same pic !-- 
Hopper they say they fixed it !-- We got the O.K. last night out here !--  I run it thru the RO system before I drink any !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. busy as all get out today. gonna meet up with mr and mrs bozzo420 in the morning for breakfast. we also have a big temp swing this weekend but i think it will be late saturday night. saturday in the mid to upper 70's with bad thunder storms with a chance of a couple twisters by sunday morning possiable flurries. don't you just love the south. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Didn't turn the lights out before taking a pic !-- That's  about the way it looks to the naked eye with the lights on !-- Kinda hard to judge leaf color in that light !-- I should turn the lights out and take the same pic !--
> Hopper they say they fixed it !-- We got the O.K. last night out here !--  I run it thru the RO system before I drink any !


keef i have to turn my rw off but the floods don't bother the camera like that rw does. i think i'm gonna try to put my vero lights together this weekend as it will be too nasty to work outdoors.


----------



## Keef

Giggy the rain is moving in here !-- Cold and rainy sucks !-- I know 35-40 ain't cold to ya'll but It is to me !

Turned the light off and took the same pic ! 

Then -- " Rose's Purple Haze " -- My Blueberry Lemonade baby ! 

View attachment 20161216_084929.jpg


View attachment 20161216_084552.jpg


----------



## Budlight

If you take a cutting from something that is already in bud and it if it routes it should  reveg right  I thought the white OG was going to turn out to be boys by the way it was growing  but turns out they were both girls and I would really like to keep the one


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud -- I used to take cuts from a plant while it was in veg . -- Then Bozzo taught me to take them about 3 weeks into bloom !-- They root and reveg and the way it was packing the leaves together in bloom makes it bush naturally !--


----------



## Keef

Rooting clones --HB-- Hoe Berry doesn't want to reveg !-- But it will !-- PH -Purple Haze was a little slower in bloom and she got this ! 

View attachment 20161216_091221.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Sweet thanks Keef I was really hoping to be able to save them so that is good news


----------



## Keef

Take more than U need Bud !-- Then keep the best --Leave the rest! -- If U ain't throwing away some cuts or plant in veg then U ain't taking enough ! -- I just take the cuts put them in an aero basket and I put them in an aero box with nutes with  young rooting plants  under 18/6 light !-- Works for me !


----------



## Grower13

got my glasses out for looking at plants under LED lights

View attachment Rockstar-LED-Slotted-Multicolor-Sunglasses-lg.jpg


----------



## Keef

I clone from clones !-- If I kept mothers I would not  even have room for all of them !


----------



## Keef

G13 --What up ? -- I need me some !-- Look cool too !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G13 --What up ? -- I need me some !-- Look cool too !




Oh they're great for those who need some LED in their lives......... fights off depression......... not for driving or night time use....... sorry you can't have everything.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I clone from clones !-- If I kept mothers I would not  even have room for all of them !



 I do exactly like you do or else I wouldn't have the room either I don't think there's anything wrong with cloning from clones I'm not entering no cannabis cup right now  Watch when I  show  some pics of my purp and she's got to be a 100-year-old clone  Who knows how old she was before she got to Canada in 07


----------



## WeedHopper

I have always cloned from clones. Never ever had a problem.  Thank goodness they are not like the movie Multiplicity. That movie was funny as hell.


----------



## Keef

Some times like I did with the Hoe Berry and Purple Haze was to take cuts a few days after she showed --I let them run and I know I had time to get another set if something happens and the cuts don't root -- They rooting and the plants from seed are still in bloom !-- That way I get a little taste and know how long it take to finish !--Took quite a few Nurse Larry cuts and most rooted !--


----------



## Keef

The gopher is back !-- This is War !-- I need a battery -an switch ( got a little hell box around here somewhere ? -- They call it a hell box because when U flip the switch  --U unleash hell ) -- speaker wire --an electric match and some smokeless powder !-- I'm gonna get in trouble for this U know ?


----------



## Keef

Someone needs to thin the coyote pack again  too !- They getting bold !---  They a sucker for that wounded rabbit call !-- It's  like they just can't resist it !--

 I know I got an electric match hid somewhere ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Someone needs to thin the coyote pack again  too !- They getting bold !---  They a sucker for that wounded rabbit call !-- It's  like they just can't resist it !--
> 
> I know I got an electric match hid somewhere ?



Hahahah way to funny  Time to sit back and watch Keef get in trouble :joint4:


----------



## Keef

He working out there !-- If the dogs stay in I'll take him out with the pellet rifle !-- Further shot than the it's zeroed far but --Got go there he is !


----------



## Keef

This ain't over !--Heavy fog and rain moving in !-- He don't work in the rain ! 

View attachment 20161216_105803.jpg


----------



## yarddog

dang keef, we don't see too many digging critters down here. lots of clay and rocky soil. i am below the fall line so we have lots of sandy soil. way back when, we used to be under water down here.    i snapped this back in the summer, under a bridge i ran across on the dirt bike. seems someone had a good state of mind!!


----------



## Grower13

get'em keef......

View attachment gopher-and-bill-murray.jpg


----------



## Keef

We been here maybe a decade and I took out several already with that pellet rifle !--I get the cross hairs on him he's toast !-- We got nothing but sand !-- Hey they also got these little chipmunk looking critter down here too !-- About 6 inches long !-- Cute little things ! -- They don't dig in my yard ---I don't shoot them !


----------



## Keef

THC -- They're little pocket  gophers or something smaller than we had in East Texas or Louisiana !- hardly long as a finger !-- Head not much bigger than a fingernail !-- Tough shot !


----------



## Rosebud

My supersoil outside in the tumbler is frozen!!!


----------



## Keef

Rose is this why U called it Purple Haze ? -- The pic doesn't show it as well as I see it ! 

View attachment 20161216_121545.jpg


----------



## Keef

Early bloom! -- She gonna be pretty !


----------



## yarddog

Nice colours keef


----------



## DirtyDiana

Meanwhile in our 3rd world country.......... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481861519357.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is a pretty color Keef, I am glad you got the purple pheno.. Yes, and boy is she good smoke if she doesn't hermi.

Hey DD. Hey Umbra, Hey YD


----------



## Keef

Rose --She hasn't hermied yet !--Wanna see the other one ?


----------



## Rosebud

Sure!


----------



## WeedHopper

TLC said:


> Hey Keef, I trapped gophers as a child, started when I was 6. Our county office would pay you for bringing in their front feet. The idea was they were preventing utility damage by promoting peeps to kill em off. I think I was getting .40-.50 cents a pair. I would set 10-15 traps and check them daily multiple times and reset as needed. Made a lot of cash doing that! Once the pickle jars were full of frozen feet. it was off to the county office to get paid! Ha, the lady would pour them right out on the desk and use her own pencil to sort and count them!
> 
> Country folks are cool!
> 
> Anyway, if you need help trapping, hit me up.
> 
> 
> Hope you contaminated water supply problem gets sorted out ASAP.
> 
> 
> peace



TLC i also trapped Gophers when i was about 10yrs old. I lived outsude Bakersfield California on a huge farm that had lots of water reservoirs.  My Dads boss paid me a Dollar per tail to catch the basrerds where they wouldn't cause leaks in the Reservoirs.  I caught so many in a 2 week time he cut me down to 50cents a tail. :rofl:   Cheap Basterd


----------



## Keef

1st pic is the one showing some Purple !

2nd -- Other Purple Haze -- She no got color yet but doesn't stretch as much as her sister ! 

View attachment 20161216_134003.jpg


View attachment 20161216_133941.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment DDD.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I'm telling ya  Keef,   .223 an no more gopher. 

View attachment 20161216_145602.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: Keef getting his butt kicked by a little ole Gopher.


----------



## Grower13

St_Nick said:


> I'm telling ya  Keef,   .223 an no more gopher.




REMINGTON 788......... Made in 222 223 243 7mm-08 308 and the rare 30-30....... very very accurate........ the 308 was my 15th birthday present.


----------



## lyfespan

was at the emerald cup with tons of clones, i left them out for everybody to take


----------



## lyfespan

St_Nick said:


> I'm telling ya  Keef,   .223 an no more gopher.



mini 14, called the head flicker.


----------



## Keef

Won't upload my pic !


----------



## Keef

Chinese SKS -- multi shooter with 30 round mags !-- She ain't pretty but she'll get--r--done!


----------



## St_Nick

Grower13 said:


> REMINGTON 788......... Made in 222 223 243 7mm-08 308 and the rare 30-30....... very very accurate........ the 308 was my 15th birthday present.



I have two.   223 and a 243.  Both shoot under a inch at 200 yds.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Just now getting motivated.  Time for my Wake and Bake.  

TJ is in FL, he got to fix his father roof and to see how his father is doing.  He still not walking on his own and now, is having trouble breathing.  He might have to go into the hospital.  Sending my prayer his way. 

Ah, I think I will hit the hash this Afternoon.  Sound good.

Rose, Keef and OFC.  I hope, I have found out what wrong with my plants.  I have had the electric heater going with a fan blowing back and forth on them.  It could be heat damage or, when,  I transplanted, I didn't have any Perlite to add to the soil (Fox Farm).  That will be fix when the soil dries out a little more.  So, I can redo the soil with Perlite.

Just tried to upload pictures.  I don't know what I am doing wrong.  It s**ks that I can not do this.  I have done it before and I will do it again.  Now, where is my hash.  I'm ready. :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Have you guys seen this?   Fact or fiction?
https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/12/15/dea-just-banned-cbd/


----------



## Keef

Welcome to my world !


----------



## Keef

It would be political to discuss how and why something like this can happen would it not ?


----------



## WeedHopper

No Politics is right my friend.
I mean yes it could be discussed as long as the blame game didnt get started. Nothing the DEA does is a surprise to me. They pretty much do what ever the hell they want and have for yrs.


----------



## Keef

I'm good with that Hopper !-- I got it out my system !


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool my friend. It has been an awesome day here on the Passion. Feels like home again,,and most of all,,my friends are not at odds with each other. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Sometimes when U got something to say it's hard to hold it in !-- It finally just busted out !-- I'm better now !-- I guess by spitting it out I calmed my inner frustration !-- I'm good now !-- I can avoid speaking of it !-- but just so we know !-- I'm keeping my old a** alive to see the end of prohibition !-- I'll channel my frustration into making my Frankenplants !-- Ain't ever much guessing when it comes to what I think about stuff !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Im proud of ya my friend. Im glad ya got it out of your system. These things can be like a cancer,, and eat your butt up,,and hurt the ppl that are around you. Im guilty.


I hope with all my heart, that someday i can grow my own Dank for personal use without having the pigs busting down my door. I could give a **** about making a business out of it. I did that already for several yrs,,have no desire to do it again. Ill leave that to you guys. 
I love growing and it gives me great pleasure. I want to keep it pleasurable and fun.
Dealing Weed,,means 
1st ,,,i have to grow alot of weed. That turns my passion into hard *** work and then it aint fun no more to me. 
2nd,,,i have to deal with to many ppl..I retired from an Outlaw MC as an officer for a reason,,,dealing with to fking many ppl everyday that were mostly a pain in my ***. Outlaws are a pain in the butt,,thats why they are outlaws.
3rd,,,i have a Business....dont need another one. 
And 4th,,im high,,,and,,,uhhhh,,,what was i talking about?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks  Hope all is well
We got us a 1/8 of a inch pure ice layer on the roads up here. My 20 min drive home. 
Became 1 hr and 20 min. Almost in 2 wrecks. And slid of the road once. 
Glad to be home and High


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Woodhippy. :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Check this old thread out. Brings back memories ....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45439


----------



## Rosebud

My car is fun to run around in the snow. has a snow button.. i push it when i need it.. I can climb hills on ice.. I am woman.   

I also looked at the gifts i had purchased. I bought my son in law 4 blue shirts!!!!!!!LOLOLOL  Note to self, don't get loaded and do computer black friday shopping.

Went to the grow shop.. my lecture tomorrow is a local oncologist and his talk is called Cannabis and Cancer.  I am looking very forward to it... wonder what i will learn. It is being held at my grow shop.  

 Anyway.. they have all these arted up bottles of a million lines of nutes.. She tried to give me a 6 bottle sample of a line of organics... I was not impressed. It had a flush and a ph up and a ph down. ya don't need any of that in organics... I took the shrimp and crustacean blend.. I got a couple bags of soil as I said mine is frozen.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, i wonder what happened to Irish.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose is my Hero.
Love her very much.


----------



## WeedHopper

You know Rose,,there are several that i miss,,and a few,,i do not. Lol
Have no idea bout Irish. Awesme ppl though.
You know who i miss,,Andy52. He And THG got me started with DWC. Will never forget. He was the 1st to send me some beans. 
TCVG sent me alot of beans. Crazy bastage. Sometimes i think Keef is his Brother.  :smoke1:


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> You know Rose,,there are several that i miss,,and a few,,i do not. Lol
> Have no idea bout Irish. Awesme ppl though.
> You know who i miss,,Andy52. He And THG got me started with DWC. Will never forget. He was the 1st to send me some beans.
> TCVG sent me alot of beans. Crazy bastage. Sometimes i think Keef is his Brother.  :smoke1:



 Funny you say that man I sometimes  thought that myself
:bongin:


----------



## umbra

Irish was posting over at breedbay a couple of years ago. I don't go there that much, so not sure if he is still posting over there. TCVG posts over at Ozzie's site. While he and Keef are crazy, it's a different kind of crazy. It's brain trauma that they both have in common.


----------



## WeedHopper

Right Budlight,,they two peas in a pod. Lol
For sure Umbra. I use to have TCVG number till he went down. Seen him awhile back over at Ozzies. Havent been over there in awhile. He doesnt or didnt post much.


----------



## Budlight

Does anyone know who has the best Harlequin in a seed form  or something like that  I would rather ask you guys then order the wrong thing  I can't remember the last time I had a full nights sleep


----------



## Keef

Car wouldn't start I broke the clamp and the battery post !-- Waiting for a cab !-- Go to Wal-Mart get new stuff !-- D.D. supposed to already left for work !-- I need to kill something !-- SCREAM !


----------



## Keef

There be a pain price to be paid for what I did !-- If I'm late for the Wake and Bake I catch up when I can !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef How is the rest of your night going


----------



## Keef

Holding my own Bud !--- Got a heat pack on my neck !-- I'm getting too old for this kinda sheet ! --It's  just starting to stiffen up !-- Had some Romen noodles for supper !-- Take some Tumeric! --Where's my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

Finally let me load the pic !---Not a gopher gun !-- My 7.62 multi shooter !-- I shoot long time !--Got another mag some where ? 

View attachment 20161216_143329.jpg


----------



## Keef

Told U it wasn't pretty or fancy !--


----------



## Rosebud

budlight, we are making harley seeds in the next week or so.. They will be ready in  6 weeks, i am just going to breed pre flowers, but that should give me enough to share..if your not in a hurry.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> budlight, we are making harley seeds in the next week or so.. They will be ready in  6 weeks, i am just going to breed pre flowers, but that should give me enough to share..if your not in a hurry.



 That would be absolutely amazing thank you so much Rose  I can definitely wait  hope you're having a good evening so far


----------



## Budlight

I asked the wife if we could bring it in and decorated as the Christmas tree she said not in your life hahaha 








:joint4:


----------



## Rosebud

Nice christmas tree. very pretty spruce or is it pine?


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Nice christmas tree. very pretty spruce or is it pine?



Hahaha  this headband raspberry Kushmas tree really  has a weird funky  smell  to her  :48:


----------



## oldfogey8

I am thinking of going and getting some led lights. I looked at the lighting forum and from the subject lines, I can't find a'Buy this brand' post. What is the OFC recommendation? Sorry I am being lazy. I'm also inebriated and buzzed. Thanks. Lazy oldfogey8...


----------



## Kraven

Middle of the night here and woke up, plenty of moon out so it's lit up bright outside, think I saw a dude in my yard so gonna grab the pistol and slip out quietly and see what I can hear.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too funny! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481598959287.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC 
Early Wake And Bake I have Coffee to


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. 

kraven i do that around here too. never know when i decide to roam around the house or yard in the middle of the night. been like that since i was navy, never went to combat but kinda have strange ways like that.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Oh !- - I be back !


----------



## Keef

I usually sleep well !-- I got 4 little fru-fru dogs !-- Couldn't hurt anyone !-- The pack will wake me if there's a problem !-- U really don't want to be sneaking around here !--

 Umbra said I've had some brain trauma which makes me the way I am !-- He wasn't talking bad about me !-- It changes U!-- Made me what they call "Volatile" -- D.D. the only one I listen to and usually defer to her decision or advice !-- I was truely crazy there for awhile after the injury and I somehow knew I couldn't trust my own thoughts process which is a horrible feeling !-- I had to learn to trust her mind !--Took a long time ! -- I'm back jack but I still listen to my lady !-- My mind is different now but it's still me although Everything is unfiltered !-- I have emotional control issues ! -- O.K. !--So I have anger management issues !--Have a good day O.F.C. -- I'm having some more coffee and work on this little buzz !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Everything is unfiltered !-- I have emotional control issues ! -- O.K. !--So I have anger management issues !--



And so do I. But I have no head trauma physically. Life gave me mine. 
This magic plant helps us along the way. Stay strong Brother


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippy !-- Yes the plant is good medicine !-- Helps me mostly keep the demons locked up !-- I stay high sometimes I get high-er !-- I am a real trouble maker if U take my weed away !-- The emotions get loose and I want to fight !


----------



## Keef

Rose said when she was trying to take a gram of RSO a day and quit after a week ? -- I could probably handle it ! --I never have experienced this "Weed Over dose " thing !- Worse that's  gonna happen to me is it puts me to sleep !-- I have got plenty high though !


----------



## Keef

OF -- When it comes to LEDs --  I run Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series cost $175 best I remember! -- Kraven also uses LEDs but he good really good ones !-- Because I have to watch my power usage and heat -- I have to run LEDs! -- I'm making them work !-- One day I'd like to see what I could do with other lights !


----------



## Kraven

Turned out to be a sow coon and she got startled when she realized how close I had slipped up on her. Morning all, making a bowl of wake and bake to go with my coffee.


----------



## WoodHippy

Been thinking on building some led light to go with my t5.


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang, I am going shopping with my dad today.    I have not been shopping in over 4 years now, I don't like crowds.   I don't like how "they" cram crap down our throats, buy buy buy!!  My family doesn't give gifts much, Christmas is more family than gifty.     
I may not have been in the service, but a stint in a state prison will have you suspicious.   I relied greatly on my chow, I didn't realize how much I leaned on him for outside.   I feel vulnerable now because a car can pull into my yard now before a dog alerts me.   I am always watching, on guard.  I believe I have prevented a few hairy situations by being watchful.  If someone going to strong arm you and steal your wallet, do they pick the person that has their head up, and conscious of their surroundings or do they pick the person with their eyes glued to the phone, oblivious to what's around them till they almost bump into it?? I know which one I would pick, the easier target.   
I been scared bad a few times, but you do what you got to.  
Had this dude they called Pulp Wood in prison.    He was massive, 6 foot 4 or maybe a tad more.   He wanted to take my stuff one day, and he was big, he certainly would have.  But I told him he going to have to take it, I wasn't giving.     He knew I was serious, and why would a young skinny boy be so confident??  He didn't want to find out I guess
Hello Kraven. Glad it was a four legged critter. 

Sorry if I am rambling I took a few Bong rips on some speedy sativa.   I got to find the brakes.  Lol


----------



## giggy

morning woodhippy, keef, kraven and dog.



Keef said:


> I usually sleep well !-- I got 4 little fru-fru dogs !-- Couldn't hurt anyone !-- The pack will wake me if there's a problem !-- U really don't want to be sneaking around here !--
> 
> Umbra said I've had some brain trauma which makes me the way I am !-- He wasn't talking bad about me !-- It changes U!-- Made me what they call "Volatile" -- D.D. the only one I listen to and usually defer to her decision or advice !-- I was truely crazy there for awhile after the injury and I somehow knew I couldn't trust my own thoughts process which is a horrible feeling !-- I had to learn to trust her mind !--Took a long time ! -- I'm back jack but I still listen to my lady !-- My mind is different now but it's still me although Everything is unfiltered !-- I have emotional control issues ! -- O.K. !--So I have anger management issues !--Have a good day O.F.C. -- I'm having some more coffee and work on this little buzz !


we have the same alarm, but ours are treeing feist jack/rat terrier mix mom and deer head toy manchester chihuahua dad and mix between the two 


Keef said:


> OF -- When it comes to LEDs --  I run Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series cost $175 best I remember! -- Kraven also uses LEDs but he good really good ones !-- Because I have to watch my power usage and heat -- I have to run LEDs! -- I'm making them work !-- One day I'd like to see what I could do with other lights !


you should check out the timber kits, really the only thing kit to it is you build the frame to hang it. i sent yoop a link when oen of his diamonds went out says he really likes it and thinks it performs better then the higher wattage diamonds. 

http://timbergrowlights.com/


----------



## Keef

Hopper that's funny as hell about New Orleans !- I saw the thread and thought it was new ? -- What do I know ? -- 
I've torn some LEDs apart Hippy !-- They not complicated !-- I know what's wrong but I couldn't find parts !
It would be much easier if they made some changes -- The chips are soldered to the light board and usually has a curcuit for each half of the light board each hooked up in series --One chip goes bad 
None of the chips on that side work anymore !-- They have a fan and two little (ballast )things and that's  it !
If the chips were plug in that wouldn't be a problem --U could just replace the bad chip !-- A chip going bad and shutting down half the board is my biggest complaint! -- It would be nice to be able to change the number and color of the chips !--


----------



## WoodHippy

I think I am getting there 

View attachment untitled40216 (Small).png


View attachment untitled40217 (Small).png


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy Dog !- Ya'll snuck in when I was rambling !


----------



## WeedHopper

Dog,,i went down twice. Never got involved in gambling or drugs. I knew ppl and they knew i would break a shank off in their big *** if they pushed their luck. So the only fights i got into was in the hot *** Fields. Ppl fight alot in the fields. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Here Keef,,,,,,,http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56333


----------



## Keef

Hopper --What da hell do I know ? -- Still funny !-- Confusion is where I live !-- This ain't new !-- I do miss the Big Easy sometimes !


----------



## Keef

The White -x- Nepal Indica got white hairs this morning !- If it doesn't  hermie I got another girl in my harem !


----------



## Keef

We got anyone in North Carolina ? -- Been a happening place lately !


----------



## Rosebud

It is 4 degrees here... that is crazy. Today is my class with the oncologist and cancer and cannabis talk. I am going even if it is cold... which it will be. brr


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. Woke up and it got cold. 37 out, damn. Dog, those speedy sativas will do that to ya. Kraven, I understand about walking around with a gun. I had a someone come to my house the other day and when I answered the door, my right hand was behind my back. Never used to be like that. Tons to do in the garage. Lots of plants to transplant and cuttings to take. Stay warm and high.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.   Breakfast of champions this morning. 

View attachment 20161217_111052.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

thanks for the info keef and giggy.



giggy said:


> morning woodhippy, keef, kraven and dog.
> 
> 
> we have the same alarm, but ours are treeing feist jack/rat terrier mix mom and deer head toy manchester chihuahua dad and mix between the two
> 
> you should check out the timber kits, really the only thing kit to it is you build the frame to hang it. i sent yoop a link when oen of his diamonds went out says he really likes it and thinks it performs better then the higher wattage diamonds.
> 
> http://timbergrowlights.com/


----------



## Grower13

harvest time in the closet......... this is Icookie at 61 days....... this is some kind of goodness.

View attachment IMG_0064.jpg


View attachment IMG_0067.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking beautiful G, i am still smoking a bit of that from 2014 a great strain.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Been thinking on building some led light to go with my t5.



 If you're using them just for veg I would just buy them but if you're using them for budding I would build them  or go with the ones Kraven has  hamster Lewis does really well with the one he bought  i'm going to buy the same one he did


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a great start


----------



## Kraven

Yup Dog, been in my share of situations. 13 she looks ready. morning all, off to see my nephyew for his 4th B day...he is the little fugger that gave me pneumonia.....sure would like to just poke him in the eye and call it even


----------



## WeedHopper

I see a bunch of Potheads above me. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Hey,,what was that game,,i think they called it TPBM or something like that.
It was like TPBM is smoking weed,,or TPBM is a sissy. "The Person Below Me"
I could be wrong,,but im close i thinkl. It was a game we use to play. They had a thread just for it.


----------



## Budlight

Beautiful G13 I really love the colours


----------



## Keef

I just got outta bed ---Had to come check on my peeps !

G-- That's  nice Cuz !-- Wish I had a camera !--Probably wouldn't know how to use it anyway !

Rose --I don't know about anyone else but I would like to hear what  U learn today !

Get caught with CBDS in Texas they can take your children !--Backwards a** place !-- Had to get that that out my system !


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Looking beautiful G, i am still smoking a bit of that from 2014 a great strain.



thank you........ teamster pot mama....... 




Kraven said:


> Yup Dog, been in my share of situations. 13 she looks ready. morning all, off to see my nephyew for his 4th B day...he is the little fugger that gave me pneumonia.....sure would like to just poke him in the eye and call it even



yep...... she's ready...... 



Budlight said:


> Beautiful G13 I really love the colours



thanks bud



Keef said:


> G-- That's  nice Cuz !-- Wish I had a camera !--Probably wouldn't know how to use it anyway !




Thanks keef....... Icookie is special for sure....... rock hard bud....... heavy oil.


----------



## WeedHopper

G13 yur killing me with that porn. Yum yum


----------



## Keef

Got the AC running !-- 85 /44  !-- The cold moves in tonight !


----------



## Grower13

weedhopper said:


> g13 yur killing me with that porn. Yum yum


View attachment IMG_0056.jpg


----------



## Grower13

starfighter....... 61 days....... love a joint of this in the morning.

View attachment IMG_0094.jpg


----------



## Keef

I know !-- I do love some good Bud porn !-- 
I can only take pics with my phone but I was gonna let this Hoe Berry go because it stretched too much in bloom !-- After see this I changed my mind! -- Ain't got a clue how far along she is !--  Early mid bloom ! 

View attachment 20161217_123355.jpg


View attachment 20161217_123425.jpg


----------



## Grower13

I think she's gonna be a good one keef.........


----------



## Keef

I chopped the top off 2 weeks into bloom !-- I had to ! She was headed to the ceiling !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I chopped the top off 2 weeks into bloom !-- I had to ! She was headed to the ceiling !




put some chicken wire over her and poke every thing under the screen.......


----------



## WeedHopper

Found the Game Thread i was talking about....,


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15559


----------



## Keef

Dam straight G !-- I never did a SCROG but I understand the concept !-- Might have to !-- I was looking at her putting Trichs on heavy early and I got some B.B. pollen !-- My B.B. comes on strong with the trichs last couple weeks !--Might make it easier to control and couldn't hurt potentcy !--Might as well !-- 
I finally got the only example of the B.B. crossed on a Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer mom into bloom!-- This one has me excited !-- I almost hope it's  a boy !-- Long as it don't hermie --I got a use for it !


----------



## Keef

Hopper Cool thread but I couldn't play !-- I could get in sooo-much trouble !


----------



## Keef

Wanna freeze off 5 gallons of Cherry wine tonight and turn it into Cherry Brandy ?-- When it's  cold people lots of people like a sip or 2 to warm them up some !-- This will warm U up !


----------



## WoodHippy

G13 got me wanting to lick my screen
Cherry brandy Lightly sweet


----------



## Keef

He do that Hippy !-- G13 know what he's doing !

It ain't pretty but sometime  tommorrow afternoon I will have removed about 4 gallons of water from this bucket !-- What's  left ? -- That be your lightly sweet Cherry Brandy that don't play ! 

View attachment 20161217_141146.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

WeedHopper said:


> Found the Game Thread i was talking about....,
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15559



We played this for yrs, ,,no problems. No Politics or Religion, ,no problems.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for being interested Keef.   The doctor was very interesting and had very good slides.. If you want to look at those I could find them. He talked about how hard PTSD is to treat and how pot helps 73% of folks with it.. that is very interesting and cool. The problem with treating brain cancer is that it is hard to penetrate it because of the blood brain barrier. There was a study where they injected straight THC in to the tumor and it did nothing. I asked if it was synthetic THC and he said yes and a terrible study to boot. He didn't mention the Israeli study that i read years ago with mice and glioma brain cancer and it worked. He said THC and CBD really need to be together to help with cancer. That they work synergistically. He said that there are 80 components to the plant that haven't even been identified yet. He was a very nice guy with an amazing curriculum vitae that started out at Harvard. we are lucky to have him in this community  He spoke for 2 hours.


----------



## Keef

Hopper thanks to the head injury everything I do I go extreme !-- Everytime I wander around the site  outside the O.F.C. -- I start trouble !-- I don't mean too but it's true !-- MP has been good to me and I don't mean to start trouble !-- There's  something missing in my mind since to injury --Like I said I don't have a filter and I also don't know when to shut up ! --No one ever has to tell me to express myself !-- I'm getting better !-- I ain't no electronics or anything else that didn't need to be shot  in a couple years !-- I'll watch but might be best if I don't play that game !


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- Wish I coulda attended !-- I have a personal interest in PTSD and the brain especially how THC helps prevent some brain damage after brain injury from swelling !-- I don't need anyone to prove to me it does this !--


----------



## Keef

I shouldn't be able to walk and talk at the same time !-- Doc said this is the kind of damage U would see if someone took a full swing from a baseball bat to the face and survived !-- I'm back !---Weed did this !--


----------



## lyfespan

wanted to share an incredible song, really touches the soul

Y&#363;rei

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hE4yCe12W4

this band is really great

Made In Heights


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Thanks for being interested Keef.   The doctor was very interesting and had very good slides.. If you want to look at those I could find them. He talked about how hard PTSD is to treat and how pot helps 73% of folks with it.. that is very interesting and cool. The problem with treating brain cancer is that it is hard to penetrate it because of the blood brain barrier. There was a study where they injected straight THC in to the tumor and it did nothing. I asked if it was synthetic THC and he said yes and a terrible study to boot. He didn't mention the Israeli study that i read years ago with mice and glioma brain cancer and it worked. He said THC and CBD really need to be together to help with cancer. That they work synergistically. He said that there are 80 components to the plant that haven't even been identified yet. He was a very nice guy with an amazing curriculum vitae that started out at Harvard. we are lucky to have him in this community  He spoke for 2 hours.



 Sounds like it was a good time  I love learning new things about all the good medical properties  I wish they had stuff like that here in Canada


----------



## lyfespan

Budlight said:


> Sounds like it was a good time  I love learning new things about all the good medical properties  I wish they had stuff like that here in Canada



just saw canada take a step back in MMJ evolution yesterday, with the arrests of the Emery's


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> He was a very nice guy with an amazing curriculum vitae that started out at Harvard. we are lucky to have him in this community  He spoke for 2 hours.



Wow, I would have loved to hear him speak, your a lucky lady


----------



## Kraven

Just read where they turned him loose about an hour ago, Canada eh ?


----------



## Keef

If I were to say something like -- It might be a good time for US growers to consider  putting up  some seed in storage !-- It would be taken  as political !-- So I won't say that !-- 
What kinda tasty stuff U been messing with Lyfespan ?--I had to go back and take a look at your Press --Then at a heat controller and blocks !-- I used to have this device that U could mount an electric drill into and use as a drill press I could put  the blocks on something like that ! !-- I been looking around !-- Don't need it quite yet !
What I got in mind is a high THC high CBD mixed in a hash oil cart !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll gonna have to teach me how to talk about the political issue of weed without talking about the surrounding political issues affecting it !-- I don't know how !--


----------



## Keef

Is that why the marijuana news section was taken down because it's  a political issue ?--I really enjoyed the stuff Burnin1 used to post !- I hope he's doing O.K. !


----------



## WeedHopper

The two do not mix,,,plain and simple.
When this forum was the biggest and busiest, ,,there were no Political or Religious threads allowed in any way shape or form. We didnt allow ppl to come on here to tell us to write letters or vote for this or that,,period.
It was about growing weed,,the love of weed,,and smoking weed,,thats it. If you wanted to be a part of NORML,,you joined their Web site,,,
MP  didnt get involved as a forum with Political or Legal MJ. We talked about growing and smoking Weed. About ouf families and  such, ,but never Political or Religious views in any form. Which by the way,,worked really good untill the site crashed.


----------



## Kraven

Yea I would have to agree WH, sadly this day and age, the two just don't mix. _Trumpot_, there I said it.....see


----------



## Keef

I have no response to that !


----------



## WeedHopper

Speaking of Pot,,im going to smoke some.  See yas


----------



## Budlight

lyfespan said:


> just saw canada take a step back in MMJ evolution yesterday, with the arrests of the Emery's



 I was watching that on the news last night that's crazy it's all about the money as long as you pay your millions of dollars to have your proper licenses and jump through all the hoops you're all good and I'm pretty sure old Mark isn't cool with a lot of their politics  i'm just glad I stuck my nose in and got my licenses and my prescription when I did because once they give it to you they can't take it away the only thing I didn't get a license for was for selling I'm legal for 49 plants but they say I'm only allowed to hold a pound at a time anything more than that I have to destroy it they say  too bad you guys didn't live closer I'm going to have some pretty awesome bonfires hahaha


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482013123490.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Watching UFC,,smoking a bowl,and drinking a cold bud.


----------



## WeedHopper

What up DD. Yehaaaaaaaz


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Just read where they turned him loose about an hour ago, Canada eh ?



 Yeah I didn't think they would be able to hold him for very long he definitely has lots of money he's just not willing to pay the government the millions of dollars that they require further ** permits and licenses eh hahaha  hope you're having a good night so far kraving


----------



## Keef

Marijuana Policy Project !--- We change laws !--

 I just knowingly broke the no politics rule !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i can remember when we didnt need commercials, , to keep the Passion going.


----------



## Keef

Took a lot of guts for me to crawl out from under my rock !---They probably hunting me right now !--  I am here as a political statement !-- I'm tired of hiding !-- I want the dam law changed and don't much care who does it ! -- Is not the end of national prohibition our goal ?-- It is mine !--Am I at the wrong place ?


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Hello OFC!



 Thats a good one DD That's exactly like living in Calgary except for all in the same day  every day I swear it's the only place you can get a sunburn and frostbite in the same day


----------



## WeedHopper

Potheads,,,,lol


----------



## mrcane

Yep....0420...
.:48:...


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC it's -2  Now and 10 be the warmest today. Hope you folks north of me be ok.
Heck most of us is cold, Got me thinking of moving way west.


----------



## mrcane

I be about as far West as you can get and it's friggin freezing here.....:confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,crap its cold. My old *** hurts in this weather.  Well,,i dont really have an *** anymore,,but my bones hurt.  :smoke1:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning cane, Looks like we all be cold then. Guess I will stay here.


----------



## Kraven

G' mornin' all, I slept till 9:30....wow. mid 70's with a misting rain here today. Coffee and a 1" x 1" square of Hash Fudge and I'm good for the first half of the day. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

hi guys..a BALMY 10 here this morning and mr rb is sick.... poor guy. I have had a joint, turmeric, and coffee. i be fine.
So my christmas tree has 3 ornaments on it... what is the hurry. Maybe i wont do it this year.
I have awesome news.. Ya know those harley clones i got from some secret 70 year old dude that i haven't met and I paid ten bucks each?  Well, he put in a third and said to tell me it was thc. so i have been looking at that plant for a month, thinking what the hell.   I transplanted it and found a name tag and....ready for it??????  9#hammer.  My daughters new dispensary favorite indica to fight pain and get some sleep.  She had just told me about it last week, and here it is in my bathroom?? Serendipitous?

She got me a dispensary pack of joints for christmas and there is 9 pound hammer in there so i can try it soon..woo hoo.
That's the news from lake wobegon where all the men are barfing and the women are all stoned.


----------



## Rosebud

PS, mr cane is so far west he could fall in a very cold pacific ocean if he got too stoned.


----------



## Grower13

3 more plants to harvest....... last plant chem soda @62 days......... 

View attachment IMG_0107.jpg


----------



## mrcane

I like it Rose...nine pound hammer...you know it is a great bluegrass tune....
That be some pretty buds there G.13...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

No cane i did not.. I will look that up.. Thank you.

G13 grows white buds... Hardly any green on his plants... holy trichomes.


----------



## umbra

9# hammer is 1 of subcool's  strains


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> hi guys..a BALMY 10 here this morning and mr rb is sick.... poor guy. I have had a joint, turmeric, and coffee. i be fine.
> So my christmas tree has 3 ornaments on it... what is the hurry. Maybe i wont do it this year.
> I have awesome news.. Ya know those harley clones i got from some secret 70 year old dude that i haven't met and I paid ten bucks each?  Well, he put in a third and said to tell me it was thc. so i have been looking at that plant for a month, thinking what the hell.   I transplanted it and found a name tag and....ready for it??????  9#hammer.  My daughters new dispensary favorite indica to fight pain and get some sleep.  She had just told me about it last week, and here it is in my bathroom?? Serendipitous?
> 
> She got me a dispensary pack of joints for christmas and there is 9 pound hammer in there so i can try it soon..woo hoo.
> That's the news from lake wobegon where all the men are barfing and the women are all stoned.



That's awesome Rose hope you're having a good weekend


----------



## WeedHopper

You deserve good things Rose. Awesome news.


----------



## WeedHopper

Subcool has some nice strains. I remember when he was here .


----------



## Keef

I asked a question !


----------



## Keef

Just let me know if I'm at the right place !- - I put my freedom on the line for this !--


----------



## St_Nick

I sure hope so Keef.  At least the fellowship is pretty awesome.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

By the way.  How many days does this blueberry go?


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i went back and looked for your question, that section wasn't taken down. I am worried about Burnin too. i hope he is ok. I think you are in the right place.


----------



## Keef

Post # 34658


----------



## Rosebud

If your question are you in the right place, i would say yes?  no comprende?


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> By the way.  How many days does this blueberry go?



My neighbor finished one in around 54 days ....nice we smoking on some now...Taste of blueberry muffins....


----------



## Keef

Plain and simple as I can get Rose !-- Nice political dodge !-- We don't talk about it maybe it'll just go away ?
Drag it up here or what ever ya'll do and ask me specific questions !--If U really have any !-- See if anyone else has any questions !-- I am after all questioning the very core of what MP stands for !


----------



## ness

Grower13 said:


> harvest time in the closet......... this is Icookie at 61 days....... this is some kind of goodness.
> 
> View attachment 239960
> 
> 
> View attachment 239961


 
Nice 13.


----------



## ness

Grower13 said:


> starfighter....... 61 days....... love a joint of this in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 239963


 

Very beautiful G 13.  I'm wishing for my grow to be a good one like that.


----------



## Rosebud

Too bad you didn't know MarP. He was a cool dude that did this site with the costs all on him.. I don't know what to tell you Keef. This is the best site around.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I know !-- I do love some good Bud porn !--
> I can only take pics with my phone but I was gonna let this Hoe Berry go because it stretched too much in bloom !-- After see this I changed my mind! -- Ain't got a clue how far along she is !-- Early mid bloom !


 
Keef you got it going.  Beautiful.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Still haven't got it going yet.  Got to fine my coffee and a bowl will do.


----------



## Keef

I am here as a political statement !--Instead of keeping my happy a** quite and in the shadows which would have been safe but I chose to come out the shadows in order to help bring about a political change !--  I want Cannabis legalized on a national level which is a political issue !
I would like to condemn those politicians against it and support those in favor !-- This ain't no country club !-- I get caught I go to jail !-- I understand the lack of enthusiasm for legalization in the free states !-- U just seem to forget that it is all temporary !-- U could have the same green rights I got with the stroke of a pen !
There is nothing about anything here that is not political ! -- I aim to see it the end of prohibition and that is a political !


----------



## St_Nick

What am I missing here?  More political crap.     I'm beginning to think this thread is going to h%LL.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,smoke a bowl Bro. No political crap on the forum,,keeps the forum as it has always been. Different from the REST.
We got off track there for a bit,,and THATS OVER.


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> What am I missing here?  More political crap.     I'm beginning to think this thread is going to h%LL.



Nope,,there is NO MORE POLITICAL crap on this forum. We had enough drama. Time to get back to the Passion.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I am here as a political statement !--Instead of keeping my happy a** quite and in the shadows which would have been safe but I chose to come out the shadows in order to help bring about a political change !--  I want Cannabis legalized on a national level which is a political issue !
> I would like to condemn those politicians against it and support those in favor !-- This ain't no country club !-- I get caught I go to jail !-- I understand the lack of enthusiasm for legalization in the free states !-- U just seem to forget that it is all temporary !-- U could have the same green rights I got with the stroke of a pen !
> There is nothing about anything here that is not political ! -- I aim to see it the end of prohibition and that is a political !



No ,,,,you are not here to make a Political statement,,,you are here to grow or talk about growing , help ppl grow,,and smoke with your friends. Norml is for Political Statements.
You shouldn't threaten to leave because the MP is enforcing thd rules that has kept us Above all the crap that happens on other forums.


----------



## Keef

I 'll be in the penalty box !


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> My neighbor finished one in around 54 days ....nice we smoking on some now...Taste of blueberry muffins....


Very glad it turned out so well.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have yet to get the Blueberrys with Weed. My taster must be bad. Sure wish i could. Sounds awesome my friend.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I have yet to get the Blueberrys with Weed. My taster must be bad. Sure wish i could. Sounds awesome my friend.



That's why I named it BB King. The blueberry is so loud, it is the blueberry king


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Bro,,i gotta get me some of that. I love the Taste of Weed and all the different taste of the Strains.


----------



## Kraven

9# Hammer is some nice gear, grape and lime flavors and it flowers heavy and fast, usually done in 55-60 days. Nugs are rock hard too...


----------



## umbra

We had a few plants in the last grow to see how they would do with the new setup. Just really looking how they did. The King Louie got a whole lot more lemon hard candy taste. It is subtle, but very tasty. The GDP did not turn purple, but it did get a very dark green and then frost over to a white fur. It tastes purple. Not grape or berry, hard to describe. Hits hard. Cherry limeade, hhmmmm cherry is pronounced and a dank musty taste. Chiesel is funk. The sour d and cheese have a great blending of smell and flavor. Previous flowerings were light and airy. These were dense but not huge buds. The rosin of this is a top contender. I did some of the Tahoe OG as rosin and it hit hard and it was tasty. Just very OG.


----------



## WeedHopper

My favorite taste is pine. I know im weird, ,but i have always loved the sweet smell of pine and the taste it has.


----------



## umbra

The Jack Herer we grew was pretty piney


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Bro ,,i had some of that a couple months ago. Had a nice piney smell.
You know whats funny. When i was a young man,, i hated Skunks,,,now i love that smell,,,, Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, did you grow the 9 pound hammer? sure sounds good...


----------



## Budlight

:joint4: I can't wait to see how it turns out for Rose sounds like a pretty awesome strain 

 Just curious if anybody grows with General hydroponics and if so how long do you guys flush for


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481461189652.jpg


----------



## Grower13

DirtyDiana said:


> Good morning OFC!




check on keef for us......... he had his milk crate taken.

View attachment 31WQCc6QwqL.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I love milk crates. Keep **** still in my truck. Great for putting tools in. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> We had a few plants in the last grow to see how they would do with the new setup. Just really looking how they did. The King Louie got a whole lot more lemon hard candy taste. It is subtle, but very tasty. The GDP did not turn purple, but it did get a very dark green and then frost over to a white fur. It tastes purple. Not grape or berry, hard to describe. Hits hard. Cherry limeade, hhmmmm cherry is pronounced and a dank musty taste. Chiesel is funk. The sour d and cheese have a great blending of smell and flavor. Previous flowerings were light and airy. These were dense but not huge buds. The rosin of this is a top contender. I did some of the Tahoe OG as rosin and it hit hard and it was tasty. Just very OG.


 
Ge, umbra that sounds, so, tasty. :48:


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.


----------



## ness

Keef, you were right about me being in trouble with my plants.  I change the heating arrangement and the way the fan blows on them.  Trim them up and now they are looking better.  Not the greatest looking.  But, they live.  :48:


----------



## Grower13

ness said:


> Keef, you were right about me being in trouble with my plants.  I change the heating arrangement and the way the fan blows on them.  Trim them up and now they are looking better.  Not the greatest looking.  But, they live.  :48:


you seen keef?........


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> We had a few plants in the last grow to see how they would do with the new setup. Just really looking how they did. The King Louie got a whole lot more lemon hard candy taste. It is subtle, but very tasty. The GDP did not turn purple, but it did get a very dark green and then frost over to a white fur. It tastes purple. Not grape or berry, hard to describe. Hits hard. Cherry limeade, hhmmmm cherry is pronounced and a dank musty taste. Chiesel is funk. The sour d and cheese have a great blending of smell and flavor. Previous flowerings were light and airy. These were dense but not huge buds. The rosin of this is a top contender. I did some of the Tahoe OG as rosin and it hit hard and it was tasty. Just very OG.



 Those sound pretty damn delicious Umbra


----------



## ness

I just watch a movie, didn't catch the name, and play the song words Is There Anybody In There. Made me cry like a baby.  Brought back feeling I couldn't control.  Had to cry.


----------



## Grower13

ness said:


> I just watch a movie, didn't catch the name, and play the song words Is There Anybody In There. Made me cry like a baby.  Brought back feeling I couldn't control.  Had to cry.




wow..... sorry your sad...... good movies bring out emotions........


View attachment IMG_0102.jpg


----------



## ness

Been busy with all the Dogs while tj is in FL with family.  His dad is in the hospital.  
Got 12 dogs and love them all very much.  The house does fine peace mostly at night which is fine with me.


----------



## Grower13

ness said:


> Been busy with all the Dogs while tj is in FL with family.  His dad is in the hospital.
> Got 12 dogs and love them all very much.  The house does fine peace mostly at night which is fine with me.




I love dogs...... got a few....... but 12 would be a handful.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys...ness, sorry about your father in law, he was in not too long ago, right? I hope he gets better fast. A dozen  dogs? wow... that is a lot of fun and work. We have three and one is small..Are all your dogs big? I love dogs.  
How many is a few G13?


----------



## 2RedEyes

Well, I hear it's a cold day for many, it is pretty cool here in Cali but not nearly as cold as I'm hearing on the news for many of you!!! Here's hoping your firewood is stacked high and your blankets too....bring on the spring!!!


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> How many is a few G13?



in this case a few is 4

View attachment IMG_0010.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

i want to smoke that now g 13.


----------



## 2RedEyes

What I see when I come to this Passionate place is that the "Old Farts Club" is always at the top of the post list. This tells me who 99% of the members are.... wonder what the average age here is?


----------



## Grower13

2RedEyes said:


> What I see when I come to this Passionate place is that the "Old Farts Club" is always at the top of the post list. This tells me who 99% of the members are.... wonder what the average age here is?




there's a few old geezers that really drive up that average age....... i would guess mid to late 40's


----------



## Rosebud

I bet the average age is 55. I have no idea, but it is called the old farts club for a reason. Keef is the original old fart that came and started this thread. I hung around to keep an eye on all the guys he brought with him and i will be darned if I didn't start kinda liking these old farts.  Some of the originals that keef brought didn't stay but lots more have come and hung around... It makes me laugh at least once a day.   Keef reminds us a lot that this weed isn't going to smoke itself.. lol


----------



## yarddog

What up ofc.         The Blue's I have has a very string blueberry scent, I have managed to ruin her early in bloom twice now so I have not had a chance to sample a proper bud yet.   Maybe next time.   
Bought the original Star Wars trilogy today, Mrs dog had never seen them.     Poor girl


----------



## Budlight

Dog that would definitely be a cool collection to have


----------



## giggy

morning ofc as for average i would say around 52-55 range. i'll be 56 in march and i know theres at least one young gun here. yall have a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

I help bring the age back down! 28 years young down here. 
morning ofc, cold here, lol 45 degrees. Mrs Rose please don't send that cold stuff down here.   bloom is filled to the brim, i have four plants with 2 weeks left, and i have more waiting to throw into bloom. I keep this up, I'll need more room for jars!!


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> I help bring the age back down! 28 years young down here.
> morning ofc, cold here, lol 45 degrees. Mrs Rose please don't send that cold stuff down here.   bloom is filled to the brim, i have four plants with 2 weeks left, and i have more waiting to throw into bloom. I keep this up, I'll need more room for jars!!



Listen here you young whipper snapper,,,yehaaaaaaaaaa
Hell im 61 and much more handsome then Dog,,,:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all. i am sad today, my oldest sister is dying.  I think i will smoke a joint.


----------



## Rosebud

YD, i am so happy for your grow... I am glad you are here.


----------



## Grower13

so you didn't like my Christmas song Rose?......I hope Hopper got to hear it......we should all smoke a joint for your sister Rose.


----------



## yarddog

Hello Rose, i am sorry to hear your news. For all the love we feel for someone, there is always a price we will have to pay.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm still here Rose. Came here with keef when the site was pretty bare. I am same age as you Rose, so I better not tell. One day at the Cannabis Cup, a young kid walks by and said" good to see you old guys are finally coming around to pot"
I said the same thing back about the kids.  I have not been without pot since 1968. 
I have been in the front  the line at the cup EVERY year.  just like every rock concert since 68. If I don't start in the front  row, I ended up there. Usually with a good looking girl on my shoulders. 
I'm old enough. Don't get intimidated by all us experienced old farts.....you will be one soon enough.


----------



## Grower13

I felt like I was smoking pot with a kid when I smoked with YD............. I got a glass pipe older than he is........ and kids his age.   YIKES!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. i am sad today, my oldest sister is dying.  I think i will smoke a joint.



So sorry Rose. Is this age related or something else? Give her hugs from Weedhopper and family.


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> so you didn't like my Christmas song Rose?......I hope Hopper got to hear it......we should all smoke a joint for your sister Rose.



You better be good G13 or Santa will not be down your Chimney you trouble maker. Put the poker down. Besides,,i like Silent Night or Rudolph the Red nose Rain Deer. Yehaaaaaaaaa

Nah,,my favorite is Grandma got run over by a rain deer. Lol. :smoke1 :


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning & good night OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482160785330.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Im sick of this cold.
Morning DD/KEEF,,,,,hope yall staying warm. Keef,,just cause those panny hose are warm dont mean ya should be wearing them by themselves.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

I notice we got alot of new ppl,,some not posting.,,using Names with numbers. Whats up with that. Is it a registration thing? Very weird.


----------



## Rosebud

those are robot spammers WH.. I delete a ton of those a week. 

My sister is in Portland Or and the roads are horrible so i will not go right now. She has a loving wife of 35 years that is taking very good care of her. I just got of the phone with her. May we all have someone care for us like she does for my sister. I was trying to talk her into putting my sister in hospice but she wants to keep her home. 


Bozzo, I loved your post... I am glad you are still rocking dude.. Keep it up... These kids owe us for pushing this pot thing..  I am glad you are still here too.


----------



## umbra

Hopper, this thread has always drawn attention from guests. Rose, your sister is very lucky. Below freezing this morning. I am going to have company after Christmas. Going to a wedding in SoCal. It should be interesting is all I can say. A traditional Jewish wedding in the desert with a female, midget rabbi. I will be the only gentile. I can hear the klezmer music and see the dancing already. oy vey


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,Hospice will go to her house. Thats what they did with my Mom. They took everything she needed.  Including a hospital bed,,,oxygen,,medicines, ,i mean everything.  And Medicare pays 100%.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Umbra it certainly does.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra that made me laugh.. Thanks WH.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning Rose. Think Fiddler on the Roof meets Burning Man


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hope everyone's having a Good Monday  thinking about starting my nurse Larry f2s grow journal right away  just not sure if I should wait for them to get a little bit bigger or not  started out with five and ended up with three   :ccc:

Here is a pic of the 3 little ones


----------



## Budlight

It finally reached +1 here after all the -25 and -30 weather  almost feels like a beach day :banana:


----------



## yarddog

Grower13 said:


> I felt like I was smoking pot with a kid when I smoked with YD............. I got a glass pipe older than he is........ and kids his age.   YIKES!



Hey!   Wait,,, well I still act like a kid sometimes.  Only my toys have engines and need tag and insurance.     
I was with my wife on a motorcycle trip one year, somewhere in Tennessee where the roads fold over on themselves.    A group of older cats road up and stopped for a rest, I ambled over, never met a stranger on a motorcycle. Besides a few bikes was two strokes and I admit that was well before my birth year.     They jokingly laughed at me and said someone in their group was probably wearing socks older than I.     Probably true.


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> Hey!   Wait,,, well I still act like a kid sometimes.  Only my toys have engines and need tag and insurance.
> I was with my wife on a motorcycle trip one year, somewhere in Tennessee where the roads fold over on themselves.    A group of older cats road up and stopped for a rest, I ambled over, never met a stranger on a motorcycle. Besides a few bikes was two strokes and I admit that was well before my birth year.     They jokingly laughed at me and said someone in their group was probably wearing socks older than I.     Probably true.




your a rare bird in the flock yd......... now all you gotta do is don't follow or listen to the flock.......... your sure to stay a rare bird that way.


----------



## Keef

Nope !-- Still not capable of playing nice !-- I'll be in the penalty box !


----------



## Budlight

:48:





Keef said:


> Nope !-- Still not capable of playing nice !-- I'll be in the penalty box !



 Hope your hotboxing that thing while you're in there buddy


----------



## Kraven

No ma'am Rose, I didn't grow it just heard really good things about it. I'm excited to see you kick it off.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Nope !-- Still not capable of playing nice !-- I'll be in the penalty box !



What is the Penalty Box?


----------



## umbra

I think it is a metaphor for the area players sit in hockey that have been bad. I personally would have used the Group W bench metaphor from Alice's Restaurant.


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all. i am sad today, my oldest sister is dying.  I think i will smoke a joint.


@rose so sorry to hear about your sister.


Grower13 said:


> I felt like I was smoking pot with a kid when I smoked with YD............. I got a glass pipe older than he is........ and kids his age.   YIKES!


@g13 i haven't had the chance to burn with dog yet but it is coming. i take it you live close to us.


----------



## Rosebud

Grower13 said:


> your a rare bird in the flock yd......... now all you gotta do is don't follow or listen to the flock.......... your sure to stay a rare bird that way.



what if you are the flock G13? Who is pushing anything on our friend YD..  I am thrilled he likes to hang with us.. Sheesh..


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, thank you so much. It is hard, i appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> what if you are the flock G13? Who is pushing anything on our friend YD..  I am thrilled he likes to hang with us.. Sheesh..




we are the rare flock........... as opposed to the flock the rest of the young ones hang with.......... am I the only person around here with a camera....... 

View attachment IMG_0022.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna be nice no matter what because Rose asked me to !-- Best I can anyway !-- Rose I'm so sorry to hear about your sister !-- I know the pain of losing a sibling !-- I didn't say anything because it hurt too much but my baby brother put a shot gun in his mouth and pulled the trigger about a year ago !- So I feel your pain !

I give U all something for causing so much trouble !

Keef's Outlaw breeding technique 
           Breeding in veg !

This is the Hoe Berry -- She had a hard time revegging as she cloned !-- This cut about a week old !

1st pic --The root bumps on the stem !-- She gonna root just fine !-- Under 18/6 

2nd pic -- The top of the cut !-- See all those white pistols ? -- They've been dusted with B.B. King pollen !-- There won't be that many seed !- But I don't need many  !--She will reveg and root while still trying to bring the seed to maturity ! 

View attachment 20161219_125450.jpg


View attachment 20161219_125515.jpg


----------



## Grower13

TLC said:


> Grower13, those are some darn fine pictures you are sharing, wow!



it's just a compact Cannon....... I've had it for a few years......... I can't use all the setting stuff it has...... but the micro setting helps a lot......... 

Hippy Slayer......... hardest strain I've run into to grow.

View attachment IMG_0023.jpg


----------



## Grower13

giggy said:


> @g13 i haven't had the chance to burn with dog yet but it is coming. i take it you live close to us.




we're close enough to get it done and be back home by lunch........

I Cookie.......... 

View attachment IMG_0026.jpg


----------



## Keef

Same old thing !-- 

Box of B.B. King 

B.B. bud ! 

View attachment 20161219_135230.jpg


View attachment 20161219_135246.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra --No doubt about it --Group "W" is my bench !


----------



## Grower13

i saw where in Texas yesterday the temp went from 70 degrees to 34 degrees in 10 mins along 40 mph winds...........


----------



## WeedHopper

It was freaking nuts. It dropped so fast it was crazy. :bolt:


----------



## Keef

G13 no I don't take it on faith there is no poison in our water anymore !-- Kinda routine down here . I think we had 4 or 5 water boil notice in this year !-- It is hard to make our water worse !-  I got an RO system where we get all our drinking and cooking  water !-- Normally our tap water has  a pH of 8.5 with about 250-300 ppms of who knows what !-- U can't grow weed using water like that !--I tried !-- All grow water comes thru the RO system !-- comes out the RO system with maybe 6 ppms and a pH of about 4.6 !-- Then it gets tricky !-- If the RO water sits 24 hours the pH will stabilize at about 6 !-- U see 4.6 U want to add pH up ! If U do in 24 hours your pH will be too high !-- I've done it ! 
I'm really happy with my RO system !-- I recently changed the filter and I think it was still good ! --


----------



## Keef

Hit freezing in the city last night !-- I got the bay on one side and the Gulf on the other !-- I don't think it froze it but it got colder than a well diggers a** !-- I had to bring my parakeet in off the back patio !


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> That's why I named it BB King. The blueberry is so loud, it is the blueberry king



Umbra my friend, I have 4 of them growing right now.  As near as I can tell, (I forgot to take note of when they started) they are about 30 days from done.  Not much smell in the room but it gets ventilated constantly.  If you rub your hand over them though,,,,,,,,,,  the smell is potent and your hand will smell like blueberries for quite a while afterwards.  It certainly gets my vote, just wish I had paid better attention at the beginning,  woulda had a much bigger yield.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Umbra --No doubt about it --Group "W" is my bench !



Me too Keef,  me too.  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Take some cuts run it again !-- The smell will change and U might get hints of blueberry muffins !--See that box of B.B. up there !-- That's your baby's momma !-- I have to be hard on her or she'll get big !
Wanna smoke some ?  -- I do !


----------



## giggy

Grower13 said:


> we're close enough to get it done and be back home by lunch........
> 
> I Cookie..........
> 
> View attachment 239991


@g13 well bro when i make it to the state next door we will have to make it a three way meet up. i'm looking forward to meeting and burning with dog and it would be a pleasure to meet and burn with you as well.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Take some cuts run it again !-- The smell will change and U might get hints of blueberry muffins !--See that box of B.B. up there !-- That's your baby's momma !-- I have to be hard on her or she'll get big !
> Wanna smoke some ?  -- I do !



You betcha buddy!  I got a fatty rolled up and the makings of another one on the plate!  Chili in the crockpot & I be binge watchin' the hunger games series.  It will officially be 4:20 in a few but I don't wanna wait!  I ain't gonna an you can't make me!!!!:48:


----------



## Keef

Nick I wish U was here to help me decide if it is sweet enough !-- Them yeast ate every bit of the sugar !-- It's a little dry for me !--That's  Sipping liquor for sipping at room temperature !-- She will light U up ! --5 gallons of cherry wine made with a pound of fruit mash and cup of sugar per gallon !-- This is what I got from it ! 

View attachment 20161219_145519.jpg


----------



## Keef

I forgot some thing !-- Umbra on the left is The White -x- Nepal Indica -- Can I just refer to it as "The White Indica " ?  She's a girl --The plant on the right I think is also gonna be a girl -- This one is special !-- The only example of the mighty B.B. King with a Tranquil Elephantizer mom! -- Mom was fierce ! 

View attachment 20161219_144950.jpg


----------



## yarddog

I like this flock.  Lol.   Its peeps my age I dont get along with.    Lazy punks.


----------



## Grower13

keef what the heck do you do with all the brew you make? I keep watching moonshiners on Discovery channel expecting you to show up with a load for somebody.


----------



## Keef

That's " D.D.'s Blue Elephant" !-- It almost died several times !


----------



## ness

Grower13 said:


> keef what the heck do you do with all the brew you make? I keep watching moonshiners on Discovery channel expecting you to show up with a load for somebody.


 
:rofl:


----------



## ness

Rose I'm so sorry about your sister.  My heart goes out to you and family.  420 it is here.    Let's burn one. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

You want a picture.. this is rated x  Mr and Mrs Harley Tsu about to make babies. these were the best two.. Love how indica they look.View attachment DSCF4546.jpg


View attachment DSCF4547.jpg


View attachment DSCF4548.jpg


----------



## ness

Rose, I didn't add Perlite to my Fox Farm.  I didn't like the looks of the Perlite I had.  So, didn't use it.  I got to start feeding a Bloom fer.  But, I want to repot with Perlite into 3 gal tubs.  The soil is still damp.  So, I can't to anything yet.  The waiting is terrible.  Can, I transplant and Fert. at the same time?  I do not want to shock my little buggers.  There is nothing, I want more is to become a good grower.  I love it.  1st hit of the day coming up.  I know I'm slow today and yesterday as well. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

G -- D.D. likes some Fruit Brandy sometimes !-- I understood the question but I have no response !-- Since it has already been posted --- Nick and Kraven both have Moonshine stills !-- Rose got a " Everclear recovery system that is a fancy still !-- Kraven Don't really make " Moonshine "-- He ages it 7 years in probably 7 months !-- It's not Moonshine when he finishes !-- It's  7 year old whiskey !-- Strong as he wants !-- I don't know about Nick -- Last we talked about liquor he was looking for a thump keg ! -- I have no doubt he knows what he's doing !-- I could distill but I don't need any Everclear ( or as I call it sometimes " High Test ") yet !
I was brewing wine for D.D. when Nick taught me how to "Freeze it off" -- In distilling  U remove the alcohol from the mash !-- Put it into the freezer and U can remove the water and keep the alcohol !-- I like playing with different fruit !-- I give some away !-- Maybe wasn't such a good idea !-- Everybody kinda likes it !-- Cost me about $ 2.50 to make 750 mils of brandy or less !- Closer to $2 !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Ness!  You don't have to wait to transplant. If your going into fox farm Ocean forest you would do a weak flowering nute.. The FFOF has nutes so just use a very weak solution.
you will be a great grower cause you love it.. that is the secret. How you and the doggy dozen doing? Is tj still gone?


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Umbra --No doubt about it --Group "W" is my bench !


All I can think of is Kill Kill Kill
I think there is a few of us on that bench.
And Good Evening All
Rose
I will keep you and yours in my thoughts.


----------



## St_Nick

Blueberry in da house!!! 

View attachment 20161219_164251.jpg


----------



## umbra

Nick... I likey


----------



## Keef

U gonna like this Nick !
Hippy there are a few of us on the " Group We " bench ! -- Rose keeps us in line !--Mostly !-- I get the rage !- U know what I mean-- I think! -- If I was her I would have kicked me out a long time ago !-- Ya'll need to help keep me in line too !-- I really do try to control it !- I have issues !


----------



## umbra

Here is the tale of the golden ticket....
clones from NCH vegged for 3 weeks under the T5.
The clones were transplanted into 1 gal bags and trimmed up.
1 week veg in 1 gal bag then transplanted into 5 gal bags and trimmed up again. 

View attachment IMG_0700.JPG


View attachment IMG_0701.JPG


View attachment IMG_0702.JPG


View attachment IMG_0703.JPG


----------



## ness

Thank You, Rose.  Yes, tj is still in FL. with family.  The dogs are doing great.  It's is overcast here and very damp.  It's misting out there.  The smallest dog, Little Bit, I have is about two feet high. And, the largest is Rebel, he is about four feet high.  Nothing like YD's Great Dane.  I have big rooms except one room and the dog's don't go in there.  Everyone is content.  And, that make me happy.  I know I do not have to worry about stranger coming around here.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U all ready flipped to bloom ? -- I need more room !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, PM on that first clone????

glad you have a herd Ness.


----------



## Keef

U saw it to Rose ?


----------



## umbra

Rose, no pm. Food for the predator mites. Keef I have not flipped them yet. Another week or so of veg.


----------



## Keef

I don't see it anywhere but the first clone in the red solo cup !


----------



## umbra

It's the same clone thru out the photos, so pm would be showing all the way thru and it's not. My humidity is under 40%, not even possible.


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Nick... I likey



Thank You!  Me likey too!  Once these grow out I have 5 Hoeberry that are currently in 1 gallon pots.  Will be transplanting them into their new 5 gallon buckets this week and then I'll take some clones and flip 'em.  If I get a male (how's that for optimism?)  I'm gonna make some seeds.  I can already tell this is something I'm gonna want to keep around just 'cause it smells so good.  I wish I would have gotten a few clones from this run but they just about died while I wuz outta town so I just did the best I could with 'em.  Didn't help that my vegging light bit the big one right about the worst time possible.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ness

OFC, I just got bad new about tj Dad, he is slipping away on us.  Very Very Sad.  Got to go.


----------



## St_Nick

I'll keep you in my thoughts ness.


----------



## Keef

Sorry Ness !-- At least he's  there to say goodbye !


----------



## umbra

I have been a bit busy with the grow and failed to mention another musician's death. Greg Lake passed a week or so ago. Friends called me from UK to tell me and I just put it on hold I guess.


----------



## yarddog

Ness, I am thinking of you guys.   
Its been a cold wet nasty day.   You guys and your super cold dry air need to try out a dixie winter.    It may be 38 degrees, drizzling rain with 70 percent humidity.    May not be cold, but it soaks into your body like nobodies business.   I am headed home to fire up the kerosene heater


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, thank you so much. It is hard, i appreciate your kindness.



Wow Rose, very sorry to hear. Sad news. Hugs


----------



## Keef

Doing a wake and bake with D.D. !-- What's  for supper ? -- I know it's  early on the west coast but it 4:20 here no wait 4:30 ? -- Wake and Bake !-- U got to get up if U want to get down !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I was watching Bong Appetit and a Cali vineyard was soaking blue dream leaves in a blueberry wine. The guests loved it. Just a heads up.


----------



## Keef

Umbra flip a whole room at a time !-- For now this is what I'm trying to do !-- I got these 4 bloom boxes -- The goal is to move a set of a box of  4-6 plants to bloom on the 1st and the 15th --I just set this up maybe 3 weeks ago ? -- Anyway I that one bloom box and moved what I could to bloom so I wouldn't have empty boxes while I get the rotation going !-- B.B. King -- Nurse Larry and  Master Kush and my Widow  will work !there's others coming !-- Anyway I want a box ready for harvest every 2 weeks !-- Get me a Rosin Press and get to work !--- Things work out I could add 4 more boxes ! 

View attachment 20161219_160822.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I been on that !-- I may do it a little different !-- A nice fat bud floating around in brandy !-- I would want U to see the bud so a light colored wine ? - I got apple-- pea ---Wait I got this Watermelon?  --Oh!-She nice !-- Except mine got lots more alkee-hol !-- I asked the question one time --If U got caught making it would it fall under DEA or ATF ?--


----------



## umbra

Both


----------



## Keef

Just a thought ! 

View attachment 20161219_170530.jpg


----------



## Keef

Just playing U know I'm not really gonna put that bud in that bottle !-- Hey ATF --DEA !-- I was just playing really !-- It's  photo shopped !


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> I think it is a metaphor for the area players sit in hockey that have been bad. I personally would have used the Group W bench metaphor from Alice's Restaurant.



No, he stays on the Group W bench! He just visits the "penalty box"  occasionally, make that frequently!


----------



## umbra

When I was watching Bong Appetit, guy had a pantry filled with edibles and cooking additives. I just ordered some terpenes. LOL, they'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

I wish I could find a legal hobby !-- They won't let me blow stuff up !- No more shooting stuff since that last time !-- Against the law to grow and smoke weed !-- Then there's  the liquor ! -- I must be brain damaged cause that's  the stuff I like to do !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Baking here on the beach & not talking sun! Good morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481582488758.jpg


----------



## Keef

I haven't even looked Umbra but I was pretty sure they had the terepenes isolated and concentrated !-- Same ones in pot are in other things too !-- Don't use too much !-- U see a light ?--I saw it in a vision !-- I gotta get me a Rosen Press !-- Umbra getting too dam close !


----------



## umbra

One of the things they did was smoke meat with good weed. That might be something to play with.


----------



## Keef

Must be nice to live in your world Umbra !--- The Po-Po depts down here get paid according to how many drug arrest they made !-- All about the numbers so they hunt us !


----------



## Keef

D.D. said this was me ! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482160969130.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

"Not All There"  :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Which ones U get Umbra ? --Limonene ? -- Myrcene ?-- Pinene ?


----------



## umbra

I ordered 5ml bottle of Skywalker OG for $50. It contains no THC or CBD. When peeps smoke the THCA crystals it has no taste. They add terpenes for flavor. True-blue.com


----------



## bozzo420

I  just thought of a fine business.  a martini bar where your martini includes a big bud stick instead of olives. Damn I could start drinking again.


----------



## Keef

Cooking D.D. some biscuits a day gravy for supper !-- Premixed ?-- I thought I'd have to mix my own flavors !-- How does it mix with hash oil ?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Cooking D.D. some biscuits a day gravy for supper !-- Premixed ?-- I thought I'd have to mix my own flavors !-- How does it mix with hash oil ?




add extra keef....... best to error on the side of total annihilation

View attachment IMG_0076.jpg


----------



## Keef

Not going hungry tonight ! 

View attachment 20161219_182945.jpg


----------



## Keef

G- Got my number -- go to extreme !


----------



## Keef

Speaking of extreme !-- Umbra U know I'm gonna need another name or designation when I find a B.B. -- Coming out the Zombie Juice making 4 leaves at each node instead of 2 !-- I being getting the pharm fixed but I going back in the juice with some sprouts again soon !-- I mean I got a fine B.B. King but I want a B.B. tetraploid !-- I'll have one too !-- Dogs of won't negotiate --Dogs of war won't capitulate !-- I have the focus U only get with brain trauma !--

For me this started with when I read of a mythical 3 molecule THC instead of the normal 2 molecules THC in nature !-- Some tetraploids post to have it !-- That's  my branding right there when I find it  !-- U can't replicate it !


----------



## Keef

It's effect is supposed to be --"Profound "!--


----------



## umbra

Yes I remember the trifoliate that started all of this. One of my freaks.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pedal Forest,  pedal! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482188357887.jpg


----------



## giggy

evening folks, hope everybody had a great day. i'm just glad it is over. burnt a couple with the ol lady but i believe it is time to pack a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Evening Giggy !

Yep !  Umbra -- That Trifoliate was named "Trips" --He's the father of all these F-2 --B.B. King seed that I sent out !
About the same  time that happened I ask what U thought about breeding him to my T.E. !--  U said do it and see !-- We'll I did exactly that !-- The only survivor of that cross just put out white hair for me !-- D.D.'s Blue Elephant is a girl !-- So I guess we'll be seeing !

I kinda got another problem !-- I put Trips on the Hoe Berry !-- Might not be right to name it B.B.King's Hoe !


----------



## Keef

Umbra let's  see if I got this right !-- U gonna shake mixed trim then U gonna put it thru the Rosen Press add a tiny amount of Skywalker OG terps and U got Skywalker OG hash oil for e-cig cartridges ? --


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I ordered 5ml bottle of Skywalker OG for $50. It contains no THC or CBD. When peeps smoke the THCA crystals it has no taste. They add terpenes for flavor. True-blue.com



those are the ones coming in paint cans, right. think a buddy keeps ordering the kits


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys are such fking potheads,,,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !--Bunch a pot heads! -- I sure am glad me and U not like that !-- 
Umbra -- That is the second time U said "THCA" crystals !-- I got questions !-- Did U figure it out ?-- Inquiring minds want to know !-- Cause all I'm hearing is THCA crystals and terepenes !-- To me that sounds like U know something U not talking about !-- Have U been able to isolate THC crystals ? -- THCA crystals with just enough terepenes to make it flow in a hash oil cart !-- Cuz we talking about a hash oil cart  up in the 90 something percent THC ? -- That would rock your world for sure !-- Don't matter who U are !-- The Clear ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra let's  see if I got this right !-- U gonna shake mixed trim then U gonna put it thru the Rosen Press add a tiny amount of Skywalker OG terps and U got Skywalker OG hash oil for e-cig cartridges ? --


I have some skywalker og from the last run and I want to compare it to the terpenes, but would it be wrong to run mixed trim and add a taste to it?


----------



## Keef

Hell no it wouldn't Umbra !-- U saw something ?


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> I have some skywalker og from the last run and I want to compare it to the terpenes, but would it be wrong to run mixed trim and add a taste to it?



terpenes are the new vape pen cutting agents


----------



## Keef

What would be wrong would be if I took Mexican bricks and found a way to extract a clean oil from it and added some of your Skywalker OG terps and sold it at a premium !-- That would be wrong would it not ?--


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> I know Hopper !--Bunch a pot heads! -- I sure am glad me and U not like that !--
> Umbra -- That is the second time U said "THCA" crystals !-- I got questions !-- Did U figure it out ?-- Inquiring minds want to know !-- Cause all I'm hearing is THCA crystals and terepenes !-- To me that sounds like U know something U not talking about !-- Have U been able to isolate THC crystals ? -- THCA crystals with just enough terepenes to make it flow in a hash oil cart !-- Cuz we talking about a hash oil cart  up in the 90 something percent THC ? -- That would rock your world for sure !-- Don't matter who U are !-- The Clear ?



i use the clear here, for edibles. amazing stuff coming out of these kids rotovapes, fractal distillation is really taking off


----------



## Keef

Had to be Lyfespan !-- I just knew it ! - Makes sense too !--


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> What would be wrong would be if I took Mexican bricks and found a way to extract a clean oil from it and added some of your Skywalker OG terps and sold it at a premium !-- That would be wrong would it not ?--



no no refining is a huge art now and these guys get paid well for fixing garbage


----------



## umbra

yes been talking to guys at dabgenius.com


----------



## Keef

I Try to keep my options open Lyfespan !-- If U can do it to this plant-- I want to know how !-- Fixing garbage is just a curiosity !-- U guys who can grow right out in the open in front of God and everybody got the advantage over most us Southern Outlaw pharmers ! -- I've learned a lot from U guys !-- We ever get a chance to be legal we will smoke anyone starting at square one !-- I laugh at them when they try to grow weed with these super bugs we got down here !


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Had to be Lyfespan !-- I just knew it ! - Makes sense too !--



hey i love science and math so, thats where i end up a lot


----------



## Keef

Not so much the math for me but science comes naturally !-- That's why I been treating sprouts and fresh cuts  with that Surflan AS off and on most of a year !-- Started at -- Polyploidy via Surflan AS trying to get one to genetically double and become a tetraploid !-- Making myself the new UBC Chemo !--- I'd like to come up out the belly of the beast at the end of prohibition with a monopoly on a couple genetic monsters !


----------



## Keef

I like to find the lowest common denominator !-- Like my Fruit Brandy !-- Ever so simple !-- I mix the mashed fruit --sugar --yeast and water in a 5 gallon bucket with an airlock --Then about a week later !-- When the yeast are done  - I put the 5 gallon bucket in the freezer for about 24 hours !-- Take it out and poke some holes to down to the liquid in the center and pour out my brandy !-- Almost that simple anyway !-There are always trade secrets!


----------



## Keef

D.D. said that's  not B.B. !-- Smells like coffee but Dam that's  good !--- Master Kush in da house !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U have my attention !-- U talking to them ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra U still got that pic of those THCA crystals ?-- I want to see it again !


----------



## umbra

no I don't. just go to youtube


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- Cherry Brandy is da bomb !--- Got Strawberry in the freezer that come out tommorrow - Ya'll don't let me forget !--


----------



## Budlight

Good evening all keef  all I have to say is that Bubbalicious is one strong plan  she should be able to hold some serious weight


----------



## Budlight

Keef witch pumps are you running I need to buy lots more and I'd like to get the ones you got because they have the filter


----------



## DirtyDiana

Told Keef to get his Pepsi out of the car!   Dang it's cold out there! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482012239973.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got pt this morn. coming up on a 4 day weekend, they giving us two days paid, yes i like. got a small bonus but i only got to feel them then they left my hand. good thing is she rat holed and i hope it stays. doing a wake and bake yall join me. puff puff pass


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning peeps!  Its freaking cold here!  12 degrees outside although it is supposed to reach 42 today.  I'm gonna start the morning off with some potent coffee and kush.  See where the day takes me.  Join me? :48:


----------



## giggy

morning nick. 12º thats pretty cold. we are just above freezing but are supposed to go to the 50's today with christmas in the mid to upper 60's.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
It's  cold !--
How's that shoulder Giggy ?
Bud - I don't even know which way is up yet !-- I'll find that pump box later !-- I got it !
Where's  my pipe ?- I need my pipe !


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc. hope all are well. I did not get a bonus this year, guess all the hours i billed for them at $117 hr... just wernt none left over i reckon.  lol  f em.
cold last night, woke up this am and the bedroom was 57.  I will have to use the heat pump soon, we down south, but we do get a few weeks of cold stuff.. let me get to work, i have no motivation this week.  hmm, wonder why.


----------



## Keef

Bud gonna be interesting to see what kind of terps come across in that B.B. - Bubblicious cross !-- Trips bring that strong bone structure -- Just so many possibilities to a terepene profile !-- She got blackberry-- Blueberry and mom had a fruity Desiel smell !-- No telling !


----------



## Keef

D.D. be taking care of her patient at night over the  Christmas holidays !-- To medical people it just is another day !-- We try to celebrate News Years !-- Been a hard year !-- D.D. missed lots of work --changed jobs and had to take a cut in pay -- we spent lots of money !-- Do the math !-- Maybe next year will be better !-- 
Need to take some cuts from my new girls today --The White Indica and D.D.'s Blue Elephant and get them rooting !


----------



## St_Nick

I picked up 3 bags of soil yesterday.  I left it in the jeep jeep overnight 'cause I was to lazy to bring it in last night.  Went out and the hatch is frozen shut!  Ah well.  I am going to take some clones today and amend soil for the upcoming transplant.  

Know what Keef?  I keep watching you and those totes.  You got it going on, there's no doubt about it.  Got a suggestion though.  If you want true weed independence, you might try growing only 2 plants per tote and vegging a couple weeks longer.  I think your yields would double.  Might be worth a try.:watchplant:


----------



## bozzo420

good morning  . It' is 45 here this morning, must be a shorts day. Golfing today if the back does not tell me no. I am looking for a chiropractor . all them heavy boxes did me in.
the first year, I planted all 12 plants in my 8x8 greenhouse. Big mistake. since then I have grown 4 in it. next year only one plant will go in it. I think one plant will produce the same as 4 crowded plants did. I am enlarging the fenced in area. I wish I could grow like Rosebud .All around the yard.


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- About vegging longer ? --Dat's the plan !-- I'm juggling lots of sheet in the grow room right now !-- I got quite a few varieties !-- I get another set of bloom boxes -- I'll be doing just what U said and adjust plant number to plant size !-- I also still got the problem of getting in the box to change the filter once in awhile !-- I guess what I'm saying Nick is I'm headed that way there's  just problems to be worked out before I unleash the girls !-- The rotation ? -- Works fine as long as each part is working right !-- We growing the grow !


----------



## Keef

Bozzo in da house !-- How U doing old man ?


----------



## St_Nick

I agree Boz.  I get so envious of those who can legally grow.  I watch those Mendo boys on youtube and it just makes me turn green.  Indoors I routinely get 5-6 oz. per plant.  If I could grow outside I know I could get 2lb. or more. I have thought about hydro but dirt just seems more ,,,, natural.:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Keef

This Master Kush is some stanky stuff !-- I like it! -- I told D.D. last night to have some Cherry Brandy for her cough ! --- She shouldn't be coughing for awhile !-- She can drank !-- Not every day but when she throw down --she can drink! -- I taught her !-- Strawberry Brandy be ready in a couple hours !- I never even heard of Strawberry Brandy! -- It is condensed fruit wine !-- What else could I can I call it but brandy !-- I don't know these things !-- I just make the sheet !-- Quite well !


----------



## St_Nick

And the weed tastes awesome!  I really can't wait for this BB king to finish.


----------



## Keef

Nope Dog !-- I'm done growing outdoors !-- I'll keep the smaller and run more crops per year !-- That way I can control the environment !-- Plus for security !-- About the smaller size Dog talking about !-- I could put 8 boxes in bloom and run a rotation where I harvested a box once a week !-- I could even run a sativa rotation if I had the head room --1 box or group of boxes per week or part of a week for plant to finish !-- 15 weeks ? --15 boxes !-- Don't have to be boxes could be dirt or any water pharm technique !-- There's  things I need to learn !-- but I got a plan but all the pieces got to come together !-- Growing few bigger plants is part of that !
Just not time yet !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. My son desperately wants to grow outdoors. I am not interested. To me it is a red flag to get robbed. The one time we tried taught me many things about the pitfalls of outdoors. Bugs are the biggest problem here. I have a hard time indoors controlling the environment, lol. Outdoors, everything that can go wrong, will. From the money side of it, outdoor flowers are worth a fraction of indoor flowers. Less than half the price, and that should be a clue to its value.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud gonna be interesting to see what kind of terps come across in that B.B. - Bubblicious cross !-- Trips bring that strong bone structure -- Just so many possibilities to a terepene profile !-- She got blackberry-- Blueberry and mom had a fruity Desiel smell !-- No telling !



  keef I'm pretty excited I'm going to be putting some of them into bloom today  it's always a good day when I get to put more bins in the flower room


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Nick !-- About vegging longer ? --Dat's the plan !-- I'm juggling lots of sheet in the grow room right now !-- I got quite a few varieties !-- I get another set of bloom boxes -- I'll be doing just what U said and adjust plant number to plant size !-- I also still got the problem of getting in the box to change the filter once in awhile !-- I guess what I'm saying Nick is I'm headed that way there's  just problems to be worked out before I unleash the girls !-- The rotation ? -- Works fine as long as each part is working right !-- We growing the grow !



 Keef I'm going to run one bucket in front of two bins plumbed into the one bucket is a small reservoir so  I can put my pump in the bucket instead of inside the bins that way I don't have to continuously lift the bin lid to top up nutrients or water or check on the pump I'll send you a picture later today  I think you're going to like it and it doesn't take up that much more room for me I'm going to have to do it that way because I'm going to be continuously flushing two bins  at different  times


----------



## St_Nick

I figured you had a plan man.  If you gonna be serious about your growing you almost have to dedicate a whole room worth of space.  I'm doing some building right now and when it is finished I will have a dedicated 14 X 14 room isolated from the rest of the house but attached.  It is broken down into a 7' X 8' flower room, a 7' X 8' veg room and I use the rest for seedlings and clones, drying  and equipment.  It has a 10,000 btu ac and each room has two 600 watt hps lights.  The flower room does have double ended bulbs though.  Electric is about $100 a month in the summer, I'm thinking $80 in the winter.  By staggering my additions to the flowering room I get about 1 harvest every 6 weeks or so and I should get around 2lbs at a pop.  Because of the dedicated ac I don't have any humidity issues but it appears I may have to ad a humidifier this winter because my humidity is running about 35-38 % these days.


----------



## Keef

I like the idea of keeping them smaller and growing indoors because I can run more variety !-- I got all this different stuff growing to find out what I want to grow !-- Then there's  the juice !-- When I get what I want ? --That's  what we'll be growing !-- I need more time in the trenches anyway !-- Got lots to learn -Lots of weed to smoke !--


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> I agree Boz.  I get so envious of those who can legally grow.  I watch those Mendo boys on youtube and it just makes me turn green.  Indoors I routinely get 5-6 oz. per plant.  If I could grow outside I know I could get 2lb. or more. I have thought about hydro but dirt just seems more ,,,, natural.:vap-bobby_on_the_be



 Hydro is great because they grow bigger and faster but at the same time they lose flavour just something to think about I grow myself in Hydro   They both have their pros and cons


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt Unbra,,,must be tough having the choice to Grow outside or inside without going to jail. :smoke1:
You legal guys are killing me.  Im very jealous, ,sorry,,i know i shouldnt,,but i yam. Yehaaaaaaa

Bud,, i love growing Hydro,,and i like dirt too,,but DWC is my favorite, thanks to THG.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. My son desperately wants to grow outdoors. I am not interested. To me it is a red flag to get robbed. The one time we tried taught me many things about the pitfalls of outdoors. Bugs are the biggest problem here. I have a hard time indoors controlling the environment, lol. Outdoors, everything that can go wrong, will. From the money side of it, outdoor flowers are worth a fraction of indoor flowers. Less than half the price, and that should be a clue to its value.



 Umbra I'm with you on the bug thing anytime I've ever tried to grow outside they  ended  up full of bugs it just stressed me out to me it just was not worth the headache  not to mention for me to try and grow outside again  would be like trying to grow in the middle of the ghetto and expect your plant to still be there when you get up in the morning  hope you have a good day my friend


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all you guys... Been catching up with all of you chatty people. About outdoor growing, i didn't have a bug the first two years. And then holy crap thrip on steroids.  For me I really need the poundage an outdoor brings. and as far as it not being as good, I hear no complaints.. 
Umbra, why does your son want to grow od again? you guys scared me when you did that last time. 
I popped seeds yesterday and making seeds, and growing pot in every room of my house. not really. Just two rooms and a shed. So i guess i am back to growing indoors..

Ness, i hope you and your husband are dealing ok. so sorry about your f-i-l. 

 I am grumpy this morning.

The snow is melting, that is good news.   Satori haze?  did someone send me those seeds? yum. femenized even.. where did they come from, two are in soil as i type...4 months i be smoking it. i hope.


----------



## Keef

Yep Nick !-- 3 bedroom home-- The master bedroom and and bathroom gonna be dedicated to grow !-- Maybe I change types of light one day for now-- it is what it is !-- Same with nutes ! - I haven't even got to play with nutes yet !-- Just been trying to find variety that can grow well together !-- Lots to learn !--Right now  If a variety is hard to grow and has to be petted and pampered -- I need something else !-- U got to be tough  to grow up here on Copperhead Road !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Damnt Unbra,,,must be tough having the choice to Grow outside or inside without going to jail. :smoke1:
> You legal guys are killing me.  Im very jealous, ,sorry,,i know i shouldnt,,but i yam. Yehaaaaaaa
> 
> Bud,, i love growing Hydro,,and i like dirt too,,but DWC is my favorite, thanks to THG.



 Weed hopper that's what I started growing i was DWC then just Kaina started tweaking it and that's how I ended up where I'm at  it's funny because it took me three quarters of the way of growing these plants in soil to figure it out to me Hydro just makes sense but I've been  thinking about starting a small 2 x 4 Coco  Table   just to see how it goes see if it makes it taste any better  I would really like to go organic but it's just too hard to do in Hydro :48:


----------



## Keef

Quality of outdoor can depend on the environment !-- Down here where we hardly ever even get a killing freeze we got super bugs !-- Some places are perfect for outdoors some not so much !-- Many ways to the dank !--  Rose at least I finally got all the grow together again instead of spread out all over the house !-- I think I got things where I want them --now it just takes time !
I don't know about hydro taking the taste and smell out !--  LEDs increase terps !-- O.K. I said it !-- I got no proof !-- I see it ! 
Dam I like this Master Kush !-- Looking forward to getting a piece of Barney's Farm - Nightshade into bloom !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all you guys... Been catching up with all of you chatty people. About outdoor growing, i didn't have a bug the first two years. And then holy crap thrip on steroids. For me I really need the poundage an outdoor brings. and as far as it not being as good, I hear no complaints..
> Umbra, why does your son want to grow od again? you guys scared me when you did that last time.
> I popped seeds yesterday and making seeds, and growing pot in every room of my house. not really. Just two rooms and a shed. So i guess i am back to growing indoors..
> 
> Ness, i hope you and your husband are dealing ok. so sorry about your f-i-l.
> 
> I am grumpy this morning.
> 
> The snow is melting, that is good news. Satori haze? did someone send me those seeds? yum. femenized even.. where did they come from, two are in soil as i type...4 months i be smoking it. i hope.


 Rose, I think the main reason my son wants to grow outdoors is to have his own plant. To apply all his ideas about how to grow and grow a 20 ft plant like my friend Boner does. I was the one that sent you the satori/haze from CabinFever.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Quality of outdoor can depend on the environment !-- Down here where we hardly ever even get a killing freeze we got super bugs !-- Some places are perfect for outdoors some not so much !-- Many ways to the dank !--  Rose at least I finally got all the grow together again instead of spread out all over the house !-- I think I got things where I want them --now it just takes time !
> I don't know about hydro taking the taste and smell out !--  LEDs increase terps !-- O.K. I said it !-- I got no proof !-- I see it !
> Dam I like this Master Kush !-- Looking forward to getting a piece of Barney's Farm - Nightshade into bloom !



I do believe I watch the video somewhere where they were saying the LEDs do help promote growth for the terps  I don't know if it's true about Hydro and losing the taste that's just what I've been reading I guess only time will tell  hope you're off to a good start Keef :48:


----------



## umbra

Bud, I've done the pepsi challenge. Done right, double blind study...you will not be able to tell by taste.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with Umbra,,,,,i cant tell the difference eather.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud, I've done the pepsi challenge. Done right, double blind study...you will not be able to tell by taste.



 I was really hoping that it was just people not being bias and I will take your word for it  hope you have a good day my friend


----------



## Keef

Doing O.K. today Bud !-- Might want to check out something called "Richie Rich's Hydro Tea"--
It's debatable whether I'm organic but my res. are alive !-- As far as I know most everything I use comes from natural sources !-- Not that I wouldn't use chemicals I just try to use as little as possible ! 
Umbra tell the boy get his own place and he can grow his way !-- It's not safe --even out there !


----------



## Keef

I never heard that about hydro  myself !-- I don't know lots of stuff just what works for me !---I don't flush either !


----------



## WeedHopper

Me neather Keef. Havent seen a difference, ,but to each his own.


----------



## Keef

Yep Hopper !-- I hardly ever do res changes either except between crops !-- 
I been doing lots of thinking lately -- For one thing I don't want to take my flowers to a wholesaler and hope to get my price depending on what he thinks about quality !-- Don't know if it'll work but if I can cut out the cost and/or effort of trimming except stripping the fan leaves !-- Turn it all into hash then oil it with something like a rosen press to fill cartridges !-- I hope to recoup almost the same price after expenses it would have been worth as flowers !-- I been thinking about these carts and I think we should loose them on the prohibition states !-- I have come to believe it would be hard as hell if not impossible  to enforce prohibition of e-cig carts !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Me neather Keef. Havent seen a difference, ,but to each his own.



 To me something didn't sound right about that either and I know you can't believe everything you read because to my knowledge growing up Hydro was always supposed to be better than dirt  i'm not going to lie I love my Hydro  when I told this guy Billy Buds I wanted to grow his pink Kush in Hydro he said he wouldn't sell it to me until I learned how to grow organic what's up with that


----------



## Keef

Rose did Nurse Larry seed arrive or do I need look for the tracking # ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Doing O.K. today Bud !-- Might want to check out something called "Richie Rich's Hydro Tea"--
> It's debatable whether I'm organic but my res. are alive !-- As far as I know most everything I use comes from natural sources !-- Not that I wouldn't use chemicals I just try to use as little as possible !
> Umbra tell the boy get his own place and he can grow his way !-- It's not safe --even out there !


 He is going back to school so he gets to stay a while longer. I am kind of hoping to entice my Christmas guest to stay awhile. When we dated, we talked about moving in with each other. For the better part of 2 years she would come to my house after work on Friday and go to her house Sunday night. The problem then is still a problem...her oldest son has failed to launch and lives at home. Her 2nd son is autistic and not likely to be a regular part of society. It is an all or nothing package.


----------



## Budlight

Have you guys watch this guy on his ejuice  sounds kind of like what you're starting to use Umbra I watch this guy a while ago just waiting for my plants to be done to order some of the stuff 

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=vFXVlW0MKsQ


----------



## Keef

Billy being Billy -- Bud !-- I told U he was crazy as hell !-- Coming from me Mr. Brain damage himself that's  gotta mean something !-- Lie to him !-- He may be crazy but his science is not !-- He just takes things a little far !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Billy being Billy -- Bud !-- I told U he was crazy as hell !-- Coming from me Mr. Brain damage himself that's  gotta mean something !-- Lie to him !-- He may be crazy but his science is not !-- He just takes things a little far !



 Already on it Keef if he asks I'm growing organic cocoa hahaha


----------



## Keef

Bud - Only problem is the PG staying mixed !- It and VG are the 2 bases used in most e-cig nicotine juice !
Look at something called EJ Mix --There's  also one called Pro Mix !-- They got a video and a microwave trick to mix it !-- One to one should be just fine that's  my Liquid Weed recipe !-- but U can also use it straight straight hash oil like from Umbra's  Rosen Press !--The trick is keeping everything warm /hot while U working with the stuff it can get messy !--Once U got it in the car U good !


----------



## Keef

Bud there's  2 kinds of PG is it is the same one EJ Mix uses it should work !


----------



## Budlight

Keith he's not using PG he's using the turpens  like what Umbra is using  I just can't wait till these girls are done so I can do some playing


----------



## Keef

Cool I only watch the first part !-- Shoulda watched it all !-- It's  master Kush fault !-- Umbra was asking yesterday if it would be wrong or him to use mixed trim and add terps !- -- That ain't nothing !-- I'm gonna fill carts with a half strength hash oil ( about 30+ % THC ) and get $45-50 for each half mil cart wholesale !-- 
They gonna buy it fast as I can make it too -- They gonna love it !-- Law of supply and demand !-- Plus mostly having a monopoly  on production down here ! -- I'm not even gonna ask if U think that's  fair !--


----------



## Budlight

I don't think it would be wrong as long as it taste good and it works is all that matters if you ask me  most things in life don't give you the full recipe  as long as it works and it won't hurt anyone good to go in my books


----------



## Keef

No worse for than smoking e-cig nicotine juice !-- U got it on taste and effect !-- Master Kush and I having talk and some more coffee !-- I smoke lots of weed and this stuff like we grow is hard to find in the prohibition states !-- All I want to do is replicate the taste and effect of the weed used in an e-cig juice !
Most never had anything but Mexican brick weed !--Most probably don't even know about hash oil carts !--- A Liquid Weed cartridge would rock they world ! -Not gonna rip anyone off it will say what it is on the packaging !-- Only lie I'm gonna tell is that they come from some old stoner out west !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No worse for than smoking e-cig nicotine juice !-- U got it on taste and effect !-- Master Kush and I having talk and some more coffee !-- I smoke lots of weed and this stuff like we grow is hard to find in the prohibition states !-- All I want to do is replicate the taste and effect of the weed used in an e-cig juice !
> Most never had anything but Mexican brick weed !--Most probably don't even know about hash oil carts !--- A Liquid Weed cartridge would rock they world ! -Not gonna rip anyone off it will say what it is on the packaging !-- Only lie I'm gonna tell is that they come from some old stoner out west !



 Your day will come soon my friend and you will be on top of your game  and you will be ahead of everyone else in your town


----------



## yarddog

picked up a used tire on my break. my pitbull is getting big, she running out of things she can not destroy in minutes. going to hang the tire on a chain from a tree limb and let her go to it.   its a good thing she loves me, cuz that dog is getting some serious muscle buildup. not a dog i would want to attack me. which is exactly why i got her, no one else wants to tangle with a mad pit


----------



## Keef

I might be a wee bit ahead of most round here already Bud !-- I'm happy with my quality and quantity will come ! -- If I were to kick it off before the end of prohibition I have to muddy the water to cover the source  and leave no tracks because they would be after me in a New York minute first time they found a cart and knew it for what it was !-- Sounds scary ? -- I would rather the law find it than the cartels !-- Too dam dangerous for our kind round here ! -- It's not my time yet !


----------



## Kraven

Dawg I  used to feed my red nosed pit a mix of muscle milk (protein shake) and food, he was very buff....kinda like my cows.....


----------



## Keef

Dam !


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Dawg I  used to feed my red nosed pit a mix of muscle milk (protein shake) and food, he was very buff....kinda like my cows.....



 :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

Is it a bad thing when the wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I told her bins and pumps hahah  anyways off to pick up some more bins


----------



## Rosebud

Back from trainer... Umbra, thank you so much for those seeds. I about flipped when I saw them. I can't wait to smoke that... Thank you.

keef, i did get the nl seeds back yesterday, thank you. 
Ok, i am off, someone told me chirstmas is in five days... sheesh.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Morning all. Can't hardly move this morning. Been trying to get up since 10, but just couldn't.  FM sucks! Luckily,  it does get better after being up a couple of hours.  Just wanna get high by the beach!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ho, ho, ho! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482160840973.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Who you calling a HO? yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hopper! My man! How's it going for you funny guy?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im good Mam,,and thanks for asking. Hope yall are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Kraven

Yuk...misting and 53F...not good for Kraven....where is my oppressive heat I have grown accustomed to fussing about....


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> Yuk...misting and 53F...not good for Kraven....where is my oppressive heat I have grown accustomed to fussing about....


it will be back soon, with thicker air and crippling heat.
i like our winters, a month of cold and i really appreciate the heat more. lol


----------



## bozzo420

lol 55 here to and I just got done with 18 holes of golf.  warmer is better but 55 is golf weather.


----------



## yarddog

rub in in bozzo, the south aint too bad in the winter.  
my give-a-f**** level is nil this week. i am barely moving at all. i am ready for a break, it will be nice tog get 5 days off. i will be half ruined by the time i go back to work.


----------



## WeedHopper

bozzo420 said:


> lol 55 here to and I just got done with 18 holes of golf.  warmer is better but 55 is golf weather.



70 is golf weather. Lol


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- Where am I anyway ? -- Who are U people ? -- I need my pipe !


----------



## Keef

WOW !-- Strawberry Brandy is ready !-- It's very good  !-- Dis NOT--- Boones Farm Strawberry Wine ! -- Not even close !--


----------



## Keef

Learned something today !-- Did U know that if U do it right --Strawberry Brandy burns with a blue flame !


----------



## Budlight

I couldn't believe it I was at the Hydro shop i asked  for a pump to run for spaghetti lines to my two bins and he said sure no problem 125 bucks  I said no I think I'll wait and get one off Amazon for 30   For the exact same pump that is some seriously ridiculous mark up


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Learned something today !-- Did U know that if U do it right --Strawberry Brandy burns with a blue flame !


DD find out you be in trouble for wasting good Alkeehal


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Learned something today !-- Did U know that if U do it right --Strawberry Brandy burns with a blue flame !



Buddy,  I'm not so sure that's not jet fuel.  How many times did you freeze it off?  Gots to be at least 90 proof.  

I didn't mean to start a discussion on growing & then bail on you guys.  No sooner then I hit the enter key on that post my help showed up and I had to go to work.  I don't know nuttin' about hydro, wish I did.  I was a farmer when I was a kid, I can grow anything in dirt.  Hydro costs money, dirt is dang near free.  That's my reasoning & it is just that simple.  I used to do miracle grow, was so harsh I couldn't smoke it so I started learning soil, been there evr since.  All organic, I use ferts. I get outta coops, barns and pigstyes.  I do mix it with peat & perlite and butterfield farms organic mix.  I average about $40-maybe $50 in materials a year but that's for 4 or 5 crops.


----------



## Keef

I forgot to post a pic of that pump !-- I don't know if it'll really burn Hippy it would if I wanted !-- It's plenty potent !-- The Cherry and Strawberry turned out great Got some blackberry turned out a little sweet so I added water back to it and let the yeast eat some more !-- Peach is the only fruit I've had trouble with !- 
I gotta find hat pump box !


----------



## Keef

There it is ! 

View attachment 20161220_173027.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, I understand the need for a quantity of good stuff.  I provide (free of any charge whatsoever,) for two individuals besides myself.   as a result I probably have 9 to 10 lbs a year just to provide for that.  If I was to go into business I would have to go outside.


----------



## Keef

That end with the slots pops off and has a removable coarse filter !-- Also comes with a pack of adapters !-I glue a piece of PVC on one and pop my spray head right on top !-- I don't even use PVC cement on the manifold! -- 3 Tees -- 4 L's -- pipe --2- 6 inch pieces PVC 4--  9 inch pieces !- I build a enough to remember my measurements !-- They work anyway U want !-- Only thing is 396 gph will suck a seperate res empty quickly !-- That's  why I just shot straight up and let it fall back down !


----------



## Keef

Nick-- D.D. been Nursing for awhile and I don't know how long she can keep doing it !-- Weed is my last ace in the hole !-- I'm about to have to step up and pay the bills before nursing kills her !-- When we met she banned me from moving weed !-- At one time I supplied  3 street dealers !-- Been a long time and I never had this quality to work with !-- I was hoping the law would change and give me some wiggle room before D.D.'s starts having worse health problems !--


----------



## Rosebud

Sr nick, i have never had that much. I just need a couple of pounds for oil, and i didn't get that this year. Nice you have all that natural fertilizer. I used the last bag of manure from my folks farm about two years ago.. That was some good stuff. My dad was a good farmer. 
I use a worm bin, mr rb won't let me have a cow. lol Horse **** is too weedy.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I hope U save ole Keef a couple those Harley seed !-- I been getting high and studying at your Nurse Larry !-- I will be putting the Nurse in a cartridge  but I want to make a high CBD juice too !-- I want to mix something like Harley and The Nurse in an e-cig  cartridge not sure what ratio or anything yet !-- High THC !-High CBD !-- Can't help but be good medicine !


----------



## umbra

Keef, Bodhi has a strain that is Harley and snowlotus. It is supposed to be 1:1 and he calls it Good Medicine.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> Keef, Bodhi has a strain that is Harley and snowlotus. It is supposed to be 1:1 and he calls it Good Medicine.




Bodhi is good genetics.......


----------



## Keef

If Bohdi does it that has my attention !-- The dam Snow Lotus again ?-- Fates are telling me something !--
I got the BlackBerry Snow Lotus !--Snow Desiel !-- Tranquil Elephantizer's mom was the Snow Lotus !-- She lives on in D.D.'s Blue Elephant ! -- I suppose I should just get me a Snow Lotus and be done with it !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> If Bohdi does it that has my attention !-- The dam Snow Lotus again ?-- Fates are telling me something !--
> I got the BlackBerry Snow Lotus !--Snow Desiel !-- Tranquil Elephantizer's mom was the Snow Lotus !-- She lives on in D.D.'s Blue Elephant ! -- I suppose I should just get me a Snow Lotus and be done with it !




i just got blackberry snow sent to me keef


----------



## Keef

What up G ? -- What U smoking  ? --


----------



## Grower13

grass monkey right this second........ starfighter x c99....... by LED seedz....... to be released fall of 2017 I think........


----------



## Keef

I just killed my BBSL but I got a few more seed !-- I'm off after some other berries !-- Some Strawberry -- Don't know what the hell a Hoe Berry is-- but frosty as she is I don't care !-- I'm after a good sweet lemon !


----------



## giggy

evening folks, hope everybody is good. looked in on the girls, things are looking good. feels good to be growing again.


----------



## Keef

Having some trouble from Umbra's Delta Wave which is a Cindy cross I think !-- Got a few more seed to give it another try!


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I just killed my BBSL but I got a few more seed !-- I'm off after some other berries !-- Some Strawberry -- Don't know what the hell a Hoe Berry is-- but frosty as she is I don't care !-- I'm after a good sweet lemon !




my bbsl is crossed with an unnamed strain........ I'll be popping some soon.


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy your BIL got something planned for that pig pen come spring ? --- I just bred something I'd love to see unleashed outside !-- Same Dad as the B.B. from last year on something called a Hoe Berry !--- Gonna be a monster !-- huge potent plant is my guess !-


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I just killed my BBSL but I got a few more seed !-- I'm off after some other berries !-- Some Strawberry -- Don't know what the hell a Hoe Berry is-- but frosty as she is I don't care !-- I'm after a good sweet lemon !



keef i have heard tale of a lemon skunk that is supposed to be real good. i know if i ever get done with the shop i'm going to explore a bit to see what is out there. got my eye on a couple of piney's just can't see buying any seed till i have room. besides i have a bunch to hold me over for a while.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy your BIL got something planned for that pig pen come spring ? --- I just bred something I'd love to see unleashed outside !-- Same Dad as the B.B. from last year on something called a Hoe Berry !--- Gonna be a monster !-- huge potent plant is my guess !-



he hollared at me wanting seed. found out what happened to that plant. he said it looks like it needs some n, so he feeds it that morning and it was dead by that evening. he had done smoked it all before we ever got there. he'll plant by late feb it must be nice.


----------



## giggy

ok i'm stoned, but what is a bbsl?


----------



## Keef

Giggy what up ? -- I may have a good pine but she hasn't been in the pipe yet !-- I got more seed varieties than I need and a harem of girls but I want that Oregon Lemon at least it sounds like what I want !-- Maybe it was crazy to start collecting girls when the grow is still not where I want it to be !-- When I do get lined up 5 by 5 ? -- I'll have a collection to choose from !-- I'm tickled pink that  B.B. King crossed on a Tranquil Elephantizer mom is a girl !-- Only the one plant !-- That's  all I need !


----------



## Keef

Me too Giggy !-- Black Berry Snow Lotus !


----------



## Keef

Can't decide if I'm growing weed or fruit salad !


----------



## giggy

i hear that, mine just smells of sweet weed. looking forward to finishing up the kush. when the borg hit i took it way too early. seems like it was musky but time will tell.


----------



## Keef

Mane I been digging on this Master Kush all day long! -- Had to grow me some before I ever even got a  taste of some !-- Glad I got a mess of clones! --


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Me too Giggy !-- Black Berry Snow Lotus !


bodhi seems to have a liking to the snow lotus as well as the 88g13/hp.


----------



## Keef

I'm getting faint hints of pine from this White Indica and she in early flower !-- It could intensify !-- or change  !-- This Master Kush got a coffee thing going on !-- She ain't a tetraploid as advertised but she alright !


----------



## Keef

Giggy that's the parents of the Tranquil Elephantizer !-- Pretty sure the Snow Lotus was the mom !-- Then I put that mighty B.B. on her !-- One plant and it's  a girl !


----------



## Kraven

Bohdi's work is solid, I hold several of his strains in my bean vault.


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven when does the new law kick in over there ?-- Mane I excited for U !


----------



## umbra

I'm running a special gift from Bodhi, Triangle Kush x Goji. That TK is a FL strain, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kraven

1/3/2017 - gonna be interesting times. It will feel weird to be legal, but I will be.


----------



## Kraven

Yes it is, TK hails from the southern portion of our great state. I have a ton of Goji beans, looking for a pheno thats real piney...heard thats the one you want to have.


----------



## umbra

Yeah I bought 5 packs when they were first coming out.


----------



## Grower13

y'all find that piney skunky funky stuff like they use to have in Florida in the 80's let me know.......... Micanopy madness...... Gainesville green..... christmas tree ......... all the name I heard it called........ smoked a ton in my 20's........ would love to run it or something close....... lime green color......... lota peeps into chicken fighting was holding it.


----------



## Keef

Giggy is out to reproduce it since he having trouble finding it too ! -- I'd like some potent heavy oil producers 4-5 ? -- Until and if something changes I'm going the way of e-cig cartridge oil !-- Things don't work out I can switch horse in mid stream without batting an eye !-- I got no loyalty to it !-- Sooner or later I got to stop chasing varieties  and thin out the harem and put those girls to work !


----------



## Kraven

Me and the ol hippy had some GG beans but they didn't sprout.... I would love to find it again, or its sister Tally 2 toke...all lime green and would wreck you.


----------



## Kraven

ICookies squishes well, Ston got a 43% return at the emerald cup i think.


----------



## yarddog

33 degrees with a mist this morning. fog so thick i could cut it, folks just blasting by on the highway. folks can't understand how they wreck, and then go too fast. idiots. i drive like an old man, i'll get there when i get there. lol
If and when i buy seeds again, bohdi is on my list
hard to believe this year has come and gone. I've thought about it several times an i can't figure out if it's been a good year or not. nothing too bad has happened, but i feel like i did not advance much. well, i did learn how to grow some danky nugs..  so thats a plus!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope everybody has a great day.



Grower13 said:


> y'all find that piney skunky funky stuff like they use to have in Florida in the 80's let me know.......... Micanopy madness...... Gainesville green..... christmas tree ......... all the name I heard it called........ smoked a ton in my 20's........ would love to run it or something close....... lime green color......... lota peeps into chicken fighting was holding it.


g that is what i'm looking for. in the early 80's houston texas, christmas tree was real good smoke and there for a good while till the skunk came through.


----------



## yarddog

i have an aunt that talks about christmas tree all the time.


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> i have an aunt that talks about christmas tree all the time.




it was the dank in late 70's on into the 80's........ if I ever smell it I'll know.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning, i hope ya'll find your christmas trees. I have never heard of it.. I think I quit smoking pot in around the 80's  for over 20 years. Think of all the strains i missed. 

I am in a bit of a funk I need to get out of. Our daughter and her husband will be here for a week after christmas... She will help cook..right?  She does love to smoke pot. chip off the ole block.


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> y'all find that piney skunky funky stuff like they use to have in Florida in the 80's let me know.......... Micanopy madness...... Gainesville green..... christmas tree ......... all the name I heard it called........ smoked a ton in my 20's........ would love to run it or something close....... lime green color......... lota peeps into chicken fighting was holding it.



WOW BRO,,,,,,,im not kidding,,when i was a young man we had some Weed came out of Arkansas, ,we called "Arkansas Pine". We loved it. We seen it once a yr. LIME GREEN color, Very Stong Piney smell with a little Skunk. We loved that weed. I bought a Quarter Pound just for me. Smelled like i had a pine tree in my living room.  Cant remember what we paid back then,,but it was more then normal. Havent seen anything like it in yrs.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> WOW BRO,,,,,,,im not kidding,,when i was a young man we had some Weed came out of Arkansas, ,we called "Arkansas Pine". We loved it. We seen it once a yr. LIME GREEN color, Very Stong Piney smell with a little Skunk. We loved that weed. I bought a Quarter Pound just for me. Smelled like i had a pine tree in my living room.  Cant remember what we paid back then,,but it was more then normal. Havent seen anything like it in yrs.




I'm sure it's the same stuff............. let's find that........ get it to me....... and I'll spread her around.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have been looking for yrs. No luck so far. It definitely has its own unique Look,smell,and taste.


----------



## Kraven

13 I have been on that quest since 2003 when I finally ran across somebody who had info, close as we have come has been some non viable seed sent by a very reliable person...beans were just too old and not well stored.


----------



## Kraven

Somebody is holding it, **** that good just doesn't just up and go away.


----------



## Grower13

it would hermie some ......... you'd find a seed in it every now and then...... 3 to 6 seeds in an oz was pretty normal sometimes........ then other times you wouldn't find any.


----------



## WeedHopper

The person i got it from passed away long time ago. The stuff we got definitely came out of the mountains of Arkansas near Hot Springs. Wish i could find some beans. Damnt.


----------



## Grower13

I bet subcool would know........ I've been tempted to ask him about it........ I know he had to have been all up in that stuff.


----------



## Grower13

we called it "The Grunge" in my little circle.


----------



## WeedHopper

I havent seen Subcool since he left MP. I think he was at Cannetics or something. Dont know myself.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> I havent seen Subcool since he left MP. I think he was at Cannetics or something. Dont know myself.




he is TGA seeds the last time I check in on his youtube channel....... I watched a show a few years ago on his channel where he talked about his history in the weed industry........ he is from down south and was in the middle of the weed industry down here during that time growing tons of weed........... almost had to be some of the weed we are talking about.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bet yur right G13. He might know.


----------



## giggy

Grower13 said:


> I bet subcool would know........ I've been tempted to ask him about it........ I know he had to have been all up in that stuff.


you know i wrote and asked subcool but never heard anything back from him.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> I havent seen Subcool since he left MP. I think he was at Cannetics or something. Dont know myself.


he used to be on rollitup too, i haven't talked to him in a long time but only knew him from the site.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning, i hope ya'll find your christmas trees. I have never heard of it.. I think I quit smoking pot in around the 80's  for over 20 years. Think of all the strains i missed.
> 
> I am in a bit of a funk I need to get out of. Our daughter and her husband will be here for a week after christmas... She will help cook..right?  She does love to smoke pot. chip off the ole block.



 Rose I sure hope your day gets better this whole 2016 has been a horrible year for everyone thank God it's almost over and hope to God 2017 is a much better year for everyone  it's starting to warm up down here so I hope it's starting to warm up there for you


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you so much BudL, 2016 sucked for sure.. But today is the shortest day so spring will come.  I am going to quit complaining and get on with christmas.. thank you for listening. I thought of you this morning. I have that funny solar flower thing from the dollar store by my coffee machine. When i turn on the light it dances.. silly, but nice to see flowers dancing. I have a lot to be thankful for...just going to be hard to lose my sister.. Ok..enough of that. THANK YOU.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Thank you so much BudL, 2016 sucked for sure.. But today is the shortest day so spring will come.  I am going to quit complaining and get on with christmas.. thank you for listening. I thought of you this morning. I have that funny solar flower thing from the dollar store by my coffee machine. When i turn on the light it dances.. silly, but nice to see flowers dancing. I have a lot to be thankful for...just going to be hard to lose my sister.. Ok..enough of that. THANK YOU.



Super big hugs Rose I hope you do have a better day and yes I love that dancing flower myself I have it on top of my little stereo in the baby room so she sits there and dances in front of the babies all day long it's pretty cute always puts a smile on my face thank you again :48:


----------



## Budlight

So I was going through some old seeds I came across today and boy did it ever give me a good laugh I came across an LA confidential that I had gotten from that excellent guy rips from the old pot potpimps site when I grew it out it looked worse than some Mexican swag weed  on another note I guess it was a very good learning lesson beware of who you buy from  just makes me wonder how many other scam artists are out there like that guy  and I guess that's why am kind of scared of buying seeds from anywhere anymore   Thank God I got all you good people to point me in the right direction 

 Time to smoke a big fat one and go check on the little ones hope everyone is having a good morning :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad you have us too. LOL!  Glad you are here.


----------



## Budlight

I cannot believe the size of the leaves coming out on this bubblelicious keef









Something is telling me she's going to be a monster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

My strawberry rhino is growing pretty crazy like two I just love big fan leafs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

Holy fan leaves batman! Beautiful.. My friend Ston-loc presses those and framed a satori leaf.. it was beautiful.


----------



## Budlight

Rose I can't wait to see how big they get in flower they should be huge that plant is only a foot and a half tall right now


----------



## giggy

Grower13 said:


> it would hermie some ......... you'd find a seed in it every now and then...... 3 to 6 seeds in an oz was pretty normal sometimes........ then other times you wouldn't find any.


what i used to get was from mexico and had seeds, big tiger striped seeds at that. in the early 80's the law in mexico found a cartel had made slaves out of the people and had weed by the stacks when they got busted. after that the skunk started coming in.


----------



## giggy

nice pics budlight. 

one more hour to go and it will be 4:20 somewhere.


----------



## bozzo420

406 close enough


----------



## WeedHopper

Not in Texas,,,,lol,,,but i will smoke wit ya anyway.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

1;18  = 420


----------



## Grower13

4:20


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All
Bag seeds are Hermies for me. Now I really can't wait for my Seed order to get here. 
Time for a bowl


----------



## umbra

I have seen subcool at the emerald cup a couple of times. Next time I see him, I'll ask about it. He is from FL. When I first heard him on youtube, I swore it was my half brother. He sent me a crucifix that my SIL made, I sent him a CBD vape cart.
So Bud, did you go by BudLight at PotPimp? I knew tons of people there and I am still friends with tons of them. I used a different name there, I was baggins. Keef got some beans from me that were bred by Muddypaws, he was a mod at potpimp.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bud, I picked out that Bubblicious & just knew it was going to be a beauty. Unfortunately,  we didn't really get any good ones thanks to the great bug wars of 2016!  I cannot wait to see it with buds!  Rose, so sorry your sad; the holiday season is hard enough as it is. I'll have you on my mind. Not quite 1620 here, but let's light one up anyway!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Truth!  Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481915604046.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

DD, do you miss the christmas party from the hospital? Are you turning into a hermit like me?

Umbra, i am thrilled about the satori haze. can't wait. 

Got some presents wrapped today. that felt a little better. The sun is shining that helps a huge amount. I got a boy and a girl about to make seeds. I love looking at the male... so interesting.  I used the indica phenos for seed..there is a sativa pheno in the shed with the valentine sativa looking girl.


----------



## umbra

Rose, you may need to give THG a cut of the satori/haze, lol. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I have seen subcool at the emerald cup a couple of times. Next time I see him, I'll ask about it. He is from FL. When I first heard him on youtube, I swore it was my half brother. He sent me a crucifix that my SIL made, I sent him a CBD vape cart.
> So Bud, did you go by BudLight at PotPimp? I knew tons of people there and I am still friends with tons of them. I used a different name there, I was baggins. Keef got some beans from me that were bred by Muddypaws, he was a mod at potpimp.



 No Umbra I went by the name of smoke dog I'm pretty sure you sent me some seeds back in the day  just before my whole world turned upside down


----------



## Budlight

DD  I just love the frame on her I know she's going to be a good one I'll be moving her first thing in the morning to flower 

 Hope everyone is having a good day so far  just finish setting up two more bins going to let them run for the night flashing in the morning and then add those pretty little girls well I hope for girls anyways hahah :48:


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> Rose, you may need to give THG a cut of the satori/haze, lol. Merry Christmas.



I will clone these girls and I will share with THG. Thank you again.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> No Umbra I went by the name of smoke dog I'm pretty sure you sent me some seeds back in the day  just before my whole world turned upside down



Ok. I don't remember you, but I probably did send you some seeds. It is a small world.


----------



## umbra

Apparently my order at Attitude was large enough that they split it into 2 separate packages. Keeping with terpenes in mind today arrived banana sativa, blue steel, and black mamba.


----------



## WeedHopper

How the hell do you keep up with all those strains Umbra. Damn Little Brother. My hats off to you my friend.


----------



## umbra

It's a sickness. Strains are everything out here and the competition is fierce.


----------



## umbra

There have been 14 new dispensaries that have opened within a 10 mile radius, since the election.


----------



## Kraven

I just got a few beans from a friend and went to update my bean list in excel and realized I'm holding around 150 different strains / crosses. God only knows when I will ever get time to run any. So many projects in the vault. 2017 will be a busy year for me fosure.


----------



## St_Nick

Well folks,  It has been a long day.  I am finally building the rafters for my roof. For the last three days I been going at it hard but you can't see much progress.  After tomorrow there will be a noticeable change.  

I can't say this has been a bad year for me.  I bought a piece of property, finally after 13 months got a drivers license, traded something I no longer needed for a jeep I desperately needed.  Made some new friends,  all in all, not to bad.  Hopefully next year will be better yet.  Best thing yet, I haven't spent one red cent on weed since march.  My garden has been very productive and now, thanks to the O.F.C.  I gots some new genetics to try this winter.

Wanna smoke one with me?  :vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud

I will join ya st nick.  Dinner is in the oven, half the presents are wrapped. I am glad you guys can't see my computer desk, there are four 4 lighters on here... sheesh.. 2 phones 2 jars of pot, water mug,ashtray, ashes everywhere, it  looks like  a dirty old mans desk.2 spoons from the cocoa... I am ashamed.

2016 sucked here, although it could have been worse. I started the year out with a stroke on Jan 9th.. good news is i think i am 90 % recovered. thankful, but don't want to go thru it again.. We got wilson, best puppy ever this year... Made some oil. killed some thrip... all in all bring on 2017.


----------



## Rosebud

ok, i cleaned it..


----------



## giggy

evening folks. all this talk of different strains and not enough time to grow them all. i just want my rotation back up again. got a few i want to try as well.


----------



## umbra

I'm with ya Nick and Rose. My coffee table sounds like your computer desk, Rose. 5 strains on the table, pipe, bong, 3 vape carts, 4 pr of scissors, grinder, pack of Raw papers, 3 lighters, and a beer.


----------



## giggy

16 was a little better then the couple before and i hope 17 is even better.


----------



## WoodHippy

I did not buy top shelf seeds. Those things expensive. I have 2 orders both from different vendors. Nirvana sending AK48 and DC is sending Misty Kush. Both regulars seed. Get a male we will make more seeds.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Ok. I don't remember you, but I probably did send you some seeds. It is a small world.


 Now that I think about it I think it was a  blueberry blast X BPU I was pretty quiet on there I just kind of kept in the background and ask questions when I needed to but it was definitely nice to see a familiar face when I first got here  hope you're having a good evening my friend


----------



## Keef

Sorry I been MIA !-- I'm having some issues !-- May need to take some more time off  !

Bud--I saw the pics !--  U making me proud ! - I knew there would be something there !

Texas gonna revisit the "MMJ Law"  that helps no one after the 1st of the year . --

 U gotta understand I'm just looking for some hope !


----------



## St_Nick

Well, It is supposed to be a little warmer tonight.  Crazy how things work out. I was so busy in August that I almost kilt my grow.  Now its 4 days 'till Christmas and I need to transplant and guess what?  Yup, busy as a dog on a bone again.  I am gonna get it done though, couple at a time.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

I miss my computer desk.  I was a Linux programmer in a former life and my desk and chair was my world.  Nowadays its a laptop perched on the end table I use for a coffee table.  Its occupied with a plate of two varieties of herb, a rolling machine, raw papers, pipe, grinder, coffee cup, 3 lighters, ruler, calculator, nails, ruler, 2 remotes,  its busy, and a mess like me:vap_smiley:


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Now that I think about it I think it was a  blueberry blast X BPU I was pretty quiet on there I just kind of kept in the background and ask questions when I needed to but it was definitely nice to see a familiar face when I first got here  hope you're having a good evening my friend


That wasn't at potpimp. I didn't have bpu until Bodhi did his first drop at Cannazon. I never gave those away at Cannazon either. Those were gdp x bpu. Obviously Keef has them, they are BB King. But it would have to be at TSD and JB.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, wasn't boner here a bit? seems i liked that guy.

Missed ya today Keef.  take care of your issues..


----------



## umbra

Rose, it must have been someone else with that name.


----------



## Keef

Yep I got it Umbra !-- Somewhere in there !

I'm trying Rose !-- I still have to crash and burn !-- It's a Phoenix thing !- 

View attachment 20161221_214432.jpg


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> That wasn't at potpimp. I didn't have bpu until Bodhi did his first drop at Cannazon. I never gave those away at Cannazon either. Those were gdp x bpu. Obviously Keef has them, they are BB King. But it would have to be at TSD and JB.



 I was wrong you sent Me that at cannetics  after it changed from pot pimps  I think you sent me a Skunky funk chunk or something like that  as well It was a pretty long time ago though


----------



## DirtyDiana

For all your dog lovers! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481582488758.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

:spit::rofl::bolt:


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> For all your dog lovers!



 That is awesome I definitely need one of those  I got three pit bulls a Chihuahua a Boston terrier and a completely black cat that is as evil as the devil


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. got pt today and got up hurt'n so it is going to be a rough day. o-well we have to make the best of it so we do what we do. peace


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Ahhh, last day of work.    Each day has felt like the 5th Monday in a row, and the nights feel like a friday night.      Odd week


----------



## mrcane

Happy Holidays all. ....been busy with life. 
Hope that everyone is doing well and staying High...
.......:48:........


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> Morning ofc.   Ahhh, last day of work.    Each day has felt like the 5th Monday in a row, and the nights feel like a friday night.      Odd week


you got that right brother, my last this week too.


mrcane said:


> Happy Holidays all. ....been busy with life.
> Hope that everyone is doing well and staying High...
> .......:48:........


happy holidays to yall too.


----------



## mossycrew479

Morning everyone,slept in late yesterday,only to wake up to see my wife holding a 9# hammer smiling saying did ya sleep well.Well I can say this Rose  it definitely  is a heavy hitter,knocked me out for an extra 4 hours...lol..Happy Holidays everyone..So sorry to hear about sis,my favorite ant might not make xmass either..Love to everyone.They all will be missed.Peace out.


----------



## bozzo420

good morning all


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 62 and rain at the beach !--Mind is messed up !-- Face is hurting !-- I need my pipe !


----------



## mrcane

Anyone happen to know a good microscope app for my Samsung  Android phone......options overload out there:confused2:


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- 62 and rain at the beach !--Mind is messed up !-- Face is hurting !-- I need my pipe !




sorry you feel bad keef.......... relax take deep breath....... your to stressed out........ maybe dial things back a tad........ take things in small steps....... one day at the time......... occupy your mind with good things......... turn off the news........ spend time in the sun if you can.......... short days bring depression.......... get down on the floor and play with your dogs.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning All. 

Hi Cane, happy holidays to you my friend. I don't know about it.. I could ask my son to find one..he is good like that.

YD, glad it is really friday for you today.. good you hung in there. Giggy,bozzo, nice to see you guys this morning.. G13, Umbra! hey.

Good advice G.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I was wrong you sent Me that at cannetics  after it changed from pot pimps  I think you sent me a Skunky funk chunk or something like that  as well It was a pretty long time ago though



Ok, I know who you are now, lol. Yes it was at cannetics. I only sent those to 2 people and only 1 in Canada. I don't think anyone got them to pop. Keef has a ton of those as well. The vial simply marked skunky is the chunky skunky funk. Those beans were fire.
Good Morning one and all. Christmas is everywhere, lol. My son put antlers on the dogs and took a group photo of the hounds of Christmas, lol. My sisters both sent cookies, so sugar rush is being tempered with way too much weed. A new meaning to Dazed and Confused. What the heck, washed it all down with rum and eggnog. Enjoy everyone, happy holidays.


----------



## umbra

I know Keef is interested in a crazy lemon strain to round out his harem. I am going to try and breed something special from some old beans. I only have a few left of each, so it makes sense to me. Elite genetics Lemon Larry OG X Dutch Flowers Lemon Thai.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, sounds like we better get this party started. Umbra already has....woo hoo. I say woo hoo, but i really mean i need a nap.. lol... Where's my pipe, lets do this.


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose.....:48:.....BB.king


----------



## umbra

Cane, good morning sir. It brings me joy when someone is smoking something I had a hand in and they enjoy it.


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, it does feel good doesn't it? I gave a few friends a few nugs yesterday, and they was floored at the smell.   Of course I told them it was some fire bud I bought for the holidays.    
I dont watch the news because it is designed to hold you and to make you depressed. I refuse to be a victim of news channels.    Not I!!


----------



## Keef

U did good Umbra !-- A tasty lemon ? - Sounds good !

Asking the brain damaged to be moderate is like asking for a kinder , gentler machine gun hand !

I'm just fine with my beliefs and who I am !-- I don't expect people to understand --It didn't happen to U !--It don't mean for that to sound angry !-- It is what it is !


----------



## Kraven

Whew Slam fired up wake and bake....put a bit-o-shine in my coffee, went and dug out the Hash and had an good old fashioned head session...had to look twice now to confirm today is in fact just Thursday....still cold and wet here, have not seen the sun in three days.


----------



## Keef

Cane I need a microscope and a new phone --Might have to get me one !
Yesterday ya'll were talking about your computer work area !-- I haven't been on the PC in a long time --I only use it for the printer !-- I use my smart phone and usually from my easy chair !-- Coffee table beside looks Iike what was described ---Weed-- lighters -pipe my box with papers and caps making stuff !-- Don't have any carts yet --but I'm working on it !-- I'm out to make medicine for  people with pain like me !-- If it helps me it'll help others !--


----------



## oldfogey8

now that is a christmas tree.. 

View attachment merry_christmas.JPG


----------



## Keef

Morning OF how U settling in ? -- Nice looking tree !-- 

9 lb Hammer ? -- I am not the only one with the variety chasing disease ! --I don't need anymore varieties !--Where can I get some ?--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> U did good Umbra !-- A tasty lemon ? - Sounds good !
> 
> Asking the brain damaged to be moderate is like asking for a kinder , gentler machine gun hand !
> 
> I'm just fine with my beliefs and who I am !-- I don't expect people to understand --It didn't happen to U !--It don't mean for that to sound angry !-- It is what it is !



 Keef just remember one thing buddy if we were all the same the world would be a pretty boring place  try to cheer up buddy hope you're having a good holiday season


----------



## umbra

:48:OF that is the perfect pix


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> Cane, good morning sir. It brings me joy when someone is smoking something I had a hand in and they enjoy it.



Thank You so much for your work Umbra...the BB.. is delicious...we have four GDP X BR getting ready to go into the flower closet...Thank You again..
    And a Happy Holidays to you and your family....


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Ok, I know who you are now, lol. Yes it was at cannetics. I only sent those to 2 people and only 1 in Canada. I don't think anyone got them to pop. Keef has a ton of those as well. The vial simply marked skunky is the chunky skunky funk. Those beans were fire.
> Good Morning one and all. Christmas is everywhere, lol. My son put antlers on the dogs and took a group photo of the hounds of Christmas, lol. My sisters both sent cookies, so sugar rush is being tempered with way too much weed. A new meaning to Dazed and Confused. What the heck, washed it all down with rum and eggnog. Enjoy everyone, happy holidays.



Haha that's funny  I said to the wife last night I wonder if the skunks are those skunks  he sent me a long time ago funny they are them  I haven't had any luck with them but  i'm not going to give up I kind of put them on hold while I've been sorting out the bubblelicious and the BB King  hopefully you're having a good holiday season :48:


----------



## Budlight

Took a couple of pics through my sunglasses last night before I shut things down in the flower room still got lots to do again today I can't wait till all this building is done and I can concentrate on dialling everything in











The last ones in the pots have one more day of flashing left I sure can't wait that White OG is some of the most amazing looking stuff I've ever seen in person and my deep chunk has a smell like I've never smelled before I would have to say it almost smells like candy


----------



## Keef

I'm a variety hoarder too !-- Still got my Widow and she turned 3 in August! -- I got more than a few clone lines  ( what U guys would call "mothers") isolated -- I don't squirrel away seed I find me a girl and keep a couple small cuts alive in veg . I can keep a lot of small cuts in my boxes !-- Started out just wanting 4 monsters and just rotate them thru !-- Not exactly sure what I'm doing anymore !-- Get everything organized so I can get back to the Zombie Juice !-- I'm doing my best to do this in a methodical way !-- I'm looking for the sweet spot !-- 
Sweet Spot ? -- The Strawberry Brandy is some of my best yet !- --I feel naked !--I have nothing brewing and I'm outta yeast !-- Why I do this ? --Cause I have to !-- I'm brain damaged !-- It don't have to make sense --It just has to please me !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I know Keef is interested in a crazy lemon strain to round out his harem. I am going to try and breed something special from some old beans. I only have a few left of each, so it makes sense to me. Elite genetics Lemon Larry OG X Dutch Flowers Lemon Thai.



Umbra  that would be one incredible cross definitely something every  Lemon guy  would  die to have  in their garden


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Thank You so much for your work Umbra...the BB.. is delicious...we have four GDP X BR getting ready to go into the flower closet...Thank You again..
> And a Happy Holidays to you and your family....


You were able to clone the 1 from your outdoor, or were you able to get more to pop?


----------



## Keef

Looking good Bud !-- I'll be there soon !--- The holidays are always depressive to me !-- One or both of us usually had to work or be on call while others celebrated --We took care of their sick and injured !-- Oh Joy !
I be glad when the holidays are over !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'm a variety hoarder too !-- Still got my Widow and she turned 3 in August! -- I got more than a few clone lines  ( what U guys would call "mothers") isolated -- I don't squirrel away seed I find me a girl and keep a couple small cuts alive in veg . I can keep a lot of small cuts in my boxes !-- Started out just wanting 4 monsters and just rotate them thru !-- Not exactly sure what I'm doing anymore !-- Get everything organized so I can get back to the Zombie Juice !-- I'm doing my best to do this in a methodical way !-- I'm looking for the sweet spot !--
> Sweet Spot ? -- The Strawberry Brandy is some of my best yet !- --I feel naked !--I have nothing brewing and I'm outta yeast !-- Why I do this ? --Cause I have to !-- I'm brain damaged !-- It don't have to make sense --It just has to please me !



 Keef my wife was telling me she watched a video  the other night of a guy who was making weed wine might be something for you to look into my friend


----------



## Keef

I decided to put down Master Kush and smoke some B.B. with ya'll !-- Umbra if I got they addy they holding some B.B. !-- I'm impressed by Bud's B.B.- Bubblicious cross !-- U know that was an accidental breeding !-- Trips pollen got loose and I ended up with plenty seed !--I see that BPU all over it though !-- Gonna be a good plant !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I decided to put down Master Kush and smoke some B.B. with ya'll !-- Umbra if I got they addy they holding some B.B. !-- I'm impressed by Bud's B.B.- Bubblicious cross !-- U know that was an accidental breeding !-- Trips pollen got loose and I ended up with plenty seed !--I see that BPU all over it though !-- Gonna be a good plant !





 Just wait till I post some better pictures of them today I have about five different ones going in one behind each other till I find the best one it's funny because the plant is only maybe a foot to a foot and a half tall and the stock on it is already an inch thick  it's thicker than any of the five plants I have that are just finishing  she is definitely special I can't wait to see what kind a wait she is going to put on :48:

Check out the roots on this one Keef


----------



## Keef

Bud a fat bud stuffed into a bottle of my brandy works just fine !---Not that I would know !-- I better just shut up and say !-- O.K. Bud !-
- I got that covered Cuz !
I need to get my hash oil cart factory set up and strategies squashing some varieties and see what's  what !


----------



## umbra

I did see that the auction for seeds for funkmonk's family had a pack go for $17K. That's an auction, way too rich for me.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud a fat bud stuffed into a bottle of my brandy works just fine !---Not that I would know !-- I better just shut up and say !-- O.K. Bud !-
> - I got that covered Cuz !
> I need to get my hash oil cart factory set up and strategies squashing some varieties and see what's  what !



 No I guess the guy was mixing the weed with  some fruit possibly and then adding the  yeast to it and then fermenting it  or something like that I didn't watch the video


----------



## Keef

Bud if mom or dad are any indication ? -- U might want to get one of those electric chainsaws or a little hatchet to chop the trichs off !-- She gonna hold a lot of potential weight !


----------



## umbra

Keef, on Bong Apetite last night, the owner of The Clear showed their process and chemistry behind their extract.


----------



## umbra

They use liquid N to make keif and then press it. It's rosin not bho.


----------



## Keef

Bud --My green dragon make U see Jesus !-- I make the liquor and it dissolves the trichs !-- Wash some weed with liquor and drink it !-- Nick knows what it do !


----------



## mrcane

umbra said:


> You were able to clone the 1 from your outdoor, or were you able to get more to pop?



   Umbra I did bring clones in..N.Larry, BB X BPU, GDP X BR  and Hippies Dawg...


----------



## mrcane

Almost done...two Nurse Larry's 54 days 

View attachment 20161222_074533.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, we all got stuff. You aren't alone in having stuff.  I am about to get on my soap box. It must be nice to have your excuse to not change.  I am happy that when my husband was diagnosed with MS in 1980 he didn't give up. I won't tell you all the things he went thru, i will tell you that if you looked at him today you would never know anything was wrong with him WHY? Attitude.  My son had the worst seizure disorder the doc at Children's in seattle had ever seen. Seizures every 4 seconds out of ten.  on medicine.. He is now held a job at costco for 20 years. you know why? we wouldn't let him be a victim. He works hard for things that come easy to his sister. 
You said if your medicine helps you it will help others.But if you help others it will help you.   I had a bit of brain damage my own self... almost a year ago. I didn't give up.. and say, i had a stroke.  you either live as a victim or you think of others and help them.  This starts at home. Bud was sick for 4 days this week. he did nothing. I was so frustrated because he helps so much and christmas is coming. What if he was like that all the time? It wouldn't have worked..
Lastly, I really love you and DD. You make me laugh daily. You are brilliant and funny and kind.
stepping off the soap box. I am sorry if i pissed anyone off.


----------



## Keef

I did all that research on that Simply "C" CO 2 extractor! -- Rosin Press  tech seems much easier and cost effective !-- Peeps soon learn the hard part is working with the extracted oil ! --I need more experience but I can do that !-- I haven't even looked at those bottled  terps yet !-- A continuous grow is a complicated thing isn't it !--


----------



## Keef

Didn't offend me Rose !-- I'm sorry if U think I use my head injury as an excuse !-- I tell people what happened to me so they won't think I'm just strange !-- I don't think I really understood the point U were trying to make !--


----------



## umbra

Let's get this party started...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6vyTM_qJAE[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

rocking out here umbra, thanks.


----------



## yarddog

Rocking to a jam session of Stevie Ray and Albert King.   No work going on today, the shop is very quite      even the boss man is slacking off. Lol.     
Rose, I like to hear details here.   Makes me feel like I know friends better.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks YD, you got the long version.. lol, lots of stuff can happen in 45 years... I guess you know me pretty well now.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had to read a couple of pages to catch up; good reading.  I'll be making some pecan pralines & fudge today. Otherwise, just wanna STAY high by the beach!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Heat, air, heat, air........ we work our central air system! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482214472869.jpg


----------



## Keef

Real world problem here !- I got the clones from my 2 Nurse Larry phenos mixed up !--- I take another set of cut and mark the a** this time !-- Just realized I did he same to the 2 Purple Haze girls !-- Dam !-- I can fix it !-- This why I like 1 girl from each variety !-- The Purple Haze has at least 2 phenos because I got both !-- The Purple Pheno and one with a strange greenish hint !-- This getting complicated !--- White Indica ? -- I think I throw out all the other WI  unsexed plants !--She a fine girl !-- Why I need the others ?


----------



## Keef

On music -- I was busy yesterday watching one Eric Clapton's Guitar Festivals again !--B.B. King -- Buddy Guy -- John Mayer -- ZZ Top -- I was lazy yesterday and watched music most of the day !-- Might do it again today ? --and get Higher !-- Don't dare me !-- I'll do it !-- Isle of Wight festival maybe ? -- Heart -- Live at the  Orpheum ?


----------



## yarddog

Hey guys, I am headed home.    Just letting y'all know you won't hear from me much, I don't have internet at home now.      I will pop in and make sure enough weed is being smoked.


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> Hey guys, I am headed home.    Just letting y'all know you won't hear from me much, I don't have internet at home now.      I will pop in and make sure enough weed is being smoked.




Merry Christmas YD........ be safe.


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, hope all are happy or at least trying to get there. ose i haven't had time to read and have a lot to catch up on, but i got to ask. how is your sister doing? yall are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got some cool flower pics to show you guys, but won't upload right now.  Will try again later.


----------



## Keef

Just so U know --I didn't do this !-- It's all natural ! -- Something I never saw before !


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy friends.  Hope yall are having a great day.
Rose you are a Strong women with an awesome family. Much respect and love.
Keef,,what up crazy man.
DD, you make me laugh,,oh and im sorry that Keef is a pain in your butte. Lol
Dog,G13,and Giggy,,its time to get high. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All.
Hope all are well. 
Got Supper in the oven. I will smoke with WeedHopper


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper --Hippy ? -- I think we having left overs !-- 
Hey Hopper U know when Texas Congress get together after the first of the year they gonna try to fix that MMJ Law !-- Whatever sickness they allow ?--- I'm gonna have that !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell Keef,,if they knew you like we do,,they would make it legal tommorow. :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tru dat Hopper!  Still can't download my cool pics!


----------



## Keef

I hope they don't make me come up there !-- They want to Hopper because of the tax money but no one will stand !--- They say they need more studies about MMJ !-- They don't believe it is medicine !--- Just do it already !


----------



## Rosebud

giggy said:


> hey everybody, hope all are happy or at least trying to get there. ose i haven't had time to read and have a lot to catch up on, but i got to ask. how is your sister doing? yall are in our thoughts and prayers.



Thank you Giggy. I talked with my sister in law that is taking care of her. She said yesterday my sister talked with her health care helpers and kidded them... So that was the first time she has talked in a while. Hospice says it could be any time. She is not eating now.  I like to remember her doing the jitterbug when she was young... thanks for your thoughts and prayers, I think they are helping.


----------



## Keef

Rose I wish there was something I could say to make it easier !--Bout all I can do is distract U from it some-- !-- Wanna fight ? -- Get mad at me and forget about your pain for a minute !--


----------



## giggy

rose as stated before, you are a strong woman with a kind heart. i like to always remember the best as well.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Thank you Giggy. I talked with my sister in law that is taking care of her. She said yesterday my sister talked with her health care helpers and kidded them... So that was the first time she has talked in a while. Hospice says it could be any time. She is not eating now.  I like to remember her doing the jitterbug when she was young... thanks for your thoughts and prayers, I think they are helping.



Im so sorry Rose. I know that not eating is not good. That was what happened with My Mom. Your Sister has to be a wonderful lady,,she is your Sister. Sending love your way.
You were awesome with my Mom Rose,,and i will NEVER forget that.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, you guys, just made me cry. WH, you don't need to thank me for being kind to your mom. I can't tell you how much i liked her so quickly and felt like i was talking to my own mom in a way, your mom will always be awesome, even if she isn't here. 

Giggy, I am touched by your sympathy, thank you.   My mom lost all her siblings before she went.. that was hard... Ok...enough of this.. Thank you though. I think crying in spurts and starts is just fine. so your helping me more than you know. We will all get through our old age together. Thank you guys again.


ps. I am not strong but i am glad you guys think so.


----------



## Keef

Been trying to upload this pic and it keep failing !-- This is cool and I want to know if there is a name for it or if anyone has seen it before !-- This phone must not know bout me where's my gun ? -- I will kill a dam smart phone !-- Did it before  !-- I got nothing to prove ! --Might better let me upload this pic before I go off on it !-- Then the po-po come !-- I don't want to kill the phone !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef put the phone down, Back away and find your pipe. 
Not that pipe the one ya smoke with.


----------



## Keef

How U know bout that other pipe ?-- The one that ain't for smoking !-- No it's all good !-- I ain't gonna shoot nothing !-- Hopper just in case there's  a break in or something --U member where I put my bullet ?


----------



## Kraven

Rose it's ok to feel, holding back to "be strong" is just silly. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. ~hugs~


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> How U know bout that other pipe ?-- The one that ain't for smoking !


Maybe I got 1 or 2 Along with Kel Tec and Smith and Wesson


----------



## Keef

U can never have too many "pipes" Hippy !-- The pic that won't up load is a pic of pistols -- The White V's on a blooming plant -- Except 2  Hoe Berry ---One leg of the V split into a what I can only describe as a white star fish on end of a white pole connected at the middle !-- I got to get this to post !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Rose, I'm sorry about your sister.  And, I'm am sorry to say tj Dad is gone now.  Don't know what to do.  1st Xmas alone.  Watch a lot of TV I guess.  Merry XMASS everyone.


----------



## ness

I got 2 more day to wait for the mail for my new pipe.  Hope, I get it before Xmas.  I want to smoke the hash in it.


----------



## WoodHippy

Ness We can all smoke and laugh all weekend. Can't see the grandkids till the New Year
Hope you get the new pipe. I wait for seeds


----------



## Keef

U can hang out with me during Christmas  Ness !-- D.D. work nights sleeping days !

-- Still won't let me post my pic !


----------



## ness

O:K, I was planning on doping in.  All, my family is in NH, MA and ME.  All of them are close to one in other.  All is well up there.  Keef what State or ST's are free for mj?


----------



## St_Nick

My Shih-Tzu just ate one of my Hoeberry sprouts.  The little sh!t was feeling neglected & I think he did it to get my attention because I was repotting plants instead of paying attention to him.  After being outside all day building rafters I guess he thought I needed to pay him proper attention.


----------



## Keef

Ness I never been anywhere that had legal weed in any form !-- West Coast some up north !-- Some's just most are just medical !-- I think only a couple got recreational !-- California  just went recreational and Florida and some other states went medical this year !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef I let Angie the tech admin about the picture problem. sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Keef

Thank U Rose but It's probably on my end !-- The water is poison -- they got both kinds of music --country and western --- Why should I expect reliable Internet?


----------



## oldfogey8

nice blues brothers referenece, keef...


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. it's time to wake and bake. see this is what happens when you work, you don't know to sleep.


----------



## oldfogey8

got the go-ahead from mrs. fogey to start my next grow... after i clean out the tool room which is quite a daunting task. i am going to have to give some stuff the heave-ho which goes against the pack rat in me. it is needed. so i have some cbd nordle fems, some satori seeds and a couple of freebies one of which is green crack. i figure in 6 months i will be fat and happy or stoned and mellow...


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning folks.  

OF, I laughed that you said your wife is letting you grow after you clean up your room.  lol I hope you like the nordle as much as mr rb does.  Mine has a lot of cbd which is nice. Pack rat?  I love the feeling of getting rid of stuff or recycling donating.. It is hard though. I often wonder what mr rb house would look like, he is a clean freak and probably have not much. 
It is beginning to look a bit like chirstmas now..  Is tomorrow christmas eve?
Giggy, I will join you. What's in your pipe?


----------



## Keef

Morning  O.F.C.  !

Anyone ever seen it before if so is there a name for it ? -- 

View attachment 20161222_160738-1.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

lol. part of mr fogeys christmas 'gift' was cleaning out the basement. her idea of cleaning out the basement means throwing a lot of stuff away. she is at work however so i will stash the goods up in the attic where she never goes. otherwise i'd need a dumpster. i am 'hoarder sympathetic but not a hoarder. that being said, i just put about 50 tiny eye bolts in a sandwich bag and put that on the tool bench in case i need 50 tiny eye bolts for something someday. can you say hoarder? i am like navin johnson in the jerk when he loses every...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2X3vVMdh-s[/ame]


----------



## oldfogey8

i'd call that sativa bud, keef...


----------



## Keef

U seen a star on the end of a pistol like that before ?-- New to me !-- I find something strange like that the plant gets a name !--


----------



## Keef

OF -- That is nature mocking me !-- I'm trying to create monsters and these natural freaks keep showing up !--- Trips my boy that fathered all these B.B. seed was a trifoliate !-- He made 3 leaves at each node instead of 2 until I topped him !-- I gotta see if I got a pic !-- Then there the GG#4 freak I've posted pics !-- Got a GDP-X-B.R.  doing it too !-- There's been other anomalies! --


----------



## Rosebud

OF, I think i need to watch the jerk again.. why were his pants at his ankles... LOL what a funny scene. It is weird the stuff you can't throw away. 
Keef, I can't see what you mean on the plant?


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- center of the pic slightly to the left !--- A pistol with a star on the end !


----------



## oldfogey8

been a long time since i have watched the jerk. that scene has always stuck in my head. i am not sure why his pants are around his ankles but i just need this lamp...


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, it is a christmas miracle... I see it.. It really is a star.

OF, i just need this chair.  Thank you it is good to laugh at 5 am.


----------



## Keef

Rose that's  the Hoe Berry !-- This is not the only one !-- I have 2 rooting cuts making stars !-- Not a lot but they there !-- I never heard of such a thing as a real flower on a flower like that !--


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0067.jpg


----------



## Keef

Just curious! 

Can anyone here read The Book of Thoth ?-- (Tarot)-- Tell me what this says !

How about The Runes ? -- Can anyone tell me what that 3 stone spread says ? 

View attachment 20161223_082459.jpg


View attachment 20161223_082822.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Just curious!
> 
> Can anyone here read The Book of Thoth ?-- (Tarot)-- Tell me what this says !
> 
> How about The Runes ? -- Can anyone tell me what that 3 stone spread says ?




Keef........ your an uncle........ the ground chuck in your yard just had babies.:lama:


----------



## Keef

Musta been a reason to get that stuff out! -- This caught my eye so maybe this is why I had them out! 

View attachment 20161223_085902.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Grower13 said:


> Keef........ your an uncle........ the ground chuck in your yard just had babies.:lama:



.........:rofl:.........

          Morning O.F.C......:48:........


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, headed out to the Bunker to get a few things done. Peace


----------



## Budlight

oldfogey8 said:


> got the go-ahead from mrs. fogey to start my next grow... after i clean out the tool room which is quite a daunting task. i am going to have to give some stuff the heave-ho which goes against the pack rat in me. it is needed. so i have some cbd nordle fems, some satori seeds and a couple of freebies one of which is green crack. i figure in 6 months i will be fat and happy or stoned and mellow...



 I know exactly what you're talking about I have one hell of a time getting rid of things myself just because you never know when you could need it haha  The wife made me throw out a lot of stuff when we started setting up the garage I thought it was going to damn near killed me hope you're having a good morning my friend :48:


----------



## Rosebud

It is snowing.... again.....heavy sigh.....hope the kids get over the pass tomorrow..

I didn't know you could read tarot cards G13, did that speak to you Keef?  LOL 

I am off to get a hair cut in the snow... Enjoy this morning all ya all.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud -- Cane --Kraven --- What's  shaking ? -- I think I got caught up in the grow room yesterday !-- D.D. hasn't had time to help lately and hadn't been in there for a week or so !-- I used to call her my CFO / Research assistant -- Anyway the grow had to stand inspection yesterday !-- Had me a little worried !--Cause she buys me grow stuff and in return I keep her high !-- Important stuff !-- It passed but no there were things !-- Then I showed her that star and convinced her it was a sign that I need more lights and stuff cause I got too many plants !-- She don't fall for that stuff like that anymore but I had to try !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Rose !-- center of the pic slightly to the left !--- A pistol with a star on the end !



I thought you said you weren't going to set up a Christmas tree Keef then how come you got a star on the tree :48:


----------



## Keef

Yep Rose !-- U ain't gonna believe but I learned the skill from a witch !--- Turned out she wasn't as powerful as she thought !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Bud -- Cane --Kraven --- What's  shaking ? -- I think I got caught up in the grow room yesterday !-- D.D. hasn't had time to help lately and hadn't been in there for a week or so !-- I used to call her my CFO / Research assistant -- Anyway the grow had to stand inspection yesterday !-- Had me a little worried !--Cause she buys me grow stuff and in return I keep her high !-- Important stuff !-- It passed but no there were things !-- Then I showed her that star and convinced her it was a sign that I need more lights and stuff cause I got too many plants !-- She don't fall for that stuff like that anymore but I had to try !



 I'm not too bad my friend been working pretty hard out in the garage getting everything worked out and set up I noticed one of my plants had a little bit of Wi-Fi is on it because I wasn't paying attention to the temperature and humidity going to give them all a little shot of some apple cider vinegar today hopefully it's not something to worry too much about hopefully I can Nippet in the butt in time   Hope you are having a good day my friend just out of curiosity how was the Franken plant doing


----------



## Keef

Did U see that Bud ?-- I swear -- That is 100% natural !-- There's  2 cuts doing it but this was easier to see !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I'm still at it !-- Now finally I got plants that survived the Zombie Juice in bloom !-- Get some in da pipe--- I'll  tell U more !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Did U see that Bud ?-- I swear -- That is 100% natural !-- There's  2 cuts doing it but this was easier to see !



 Yeah buddy she's pretty cool for sure  I read that Umbra is going to make you your special lemon plant that's pretty awesome   I spent pretty much the whole day yesterday putting ventilation into the baby room getting a little too warm and humid in there if it ain't one thing it's another I'm starting to wonder if there is ever going to be a day where I get to just sit back and enjoy looking at the pretty girls grow and not be consistently working   Not that I don't love  putting everything together and stuff but it's really starting to wear me thin with my neck  but I got to keep going I need that medicine  by chance did you ever come across a name on that pump for me I need to order a bunch of them Thursday no way I'm paying $125 for a pump here when I know I can get one off I Amazon for 25 to 40 :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I think when I get a little bit more caught up I'm gonna build myself an automated cocktail dispenser for my nutrients let me tell you these plants sure suck up the food and water and it would be nice to have a quick easy way to measure everything out at the push of a button what do you think  about something like that my friend  I was thinking about using windshield washer fluid pumps depending what  car I take it out of they've got some pretty cool little wash her bottles as well that would hold the nutrients perfect and be able to tuck it out-of-the-way in the cupboard


----------



## Keef

Bud I post a pic of the box !-- I'll do it again !-- Cost me bout $25 each ! -- Comes with a pack of adapters ! 

View attachment 20161220_173027.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I been thinking about some way to put one them commode floats in a box !-- Gravity feed nute mix into the box !-- When the level falls the float will open a valve adding nute water !-- Still just a thought abut automation !


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Keef, I believe the star formation on the flower is a type of fascination.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciation


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Bud -- I been thinking about some way to put one them commode floats in a box !-- Gravity feed nute mix into the box !-- When the level falls the float will open a valve adding nute water !-- Still just a thought abut automation !




https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_1_2...float+valve&ie=UTF8&qid=1482510184&sr=8-2-acs

float valve keef.......... just make sure you fix a t loop in your line so when the float valve shuts off the water continues to flow so you don't burn your pump up....... ice maker line...........I can post pics of mine.


----------



## Keef

Well I'm certainly fascinated by it !-- I went and read that Umbra !-- No doubt that's what this is ! 

View attachment 20160525_202246.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I post a pic of the box !-- I'll do it again !-- Cost me bout $25 each ! -- Comes with a pack of adapters !



 Sweet thanks my friend


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Umbra  Keef that wouldn't be such a bad idea if you had everything  premixed in say something like a rain barrel


----------



## umbra

I use a 32 gal trash can


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I use a 32 gal trash can




with wheels........ makes it easy to move around


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I ran into a problem with that and I haven't even started automating !-- I got one those big  black boxes full of RO water and I take it out in gallon  plastic milk jugs and add my nutes to each gallon! -- Hears what I'm seeing is some plants like more nutes others less it's harder on some varieties  than others !-- If I premix my nutes the plants I'm growing sure as hell better hit thier prime some where near that !-- I found some plant varieties  don't want to play nice with others ! -- Most of the poly hybrids seems to work well with others !-- What some Indicas thrive at may kill a sativa and the other way around !--I'm not where I want to be with nutes or lights but I'm studying this plant !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> How U know bout that other pipe ?-- The one that ain't for smoking !-- No it's all good !-- I ain't gonna shoot nothing !-- Hopper just in case there's  a break in or something --U member where I put my bullet ?



Its in Don Knots front pocket. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Just curious!
> 
> Can anyone here read The Book of Thoth ?-- (Tarot)-- Tell me what this says !
> 
> How about The Runes ? -- Can anyone tell me what that 3 stone spread says ?



My Wife can read those cards. I think its all total crap,,but she gets a kick out of them.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- I ran into a problem with that and I haven't even started automating !-- I got one those big  black boxes full of RO water and I take it out in gallon  plastic milk jugs and add my nutes to each gallon! -- Hears what I'm seeing is some plants like more nutes others less it's harder on some varieties  than others !-- If I premix my nutes the plants I'm growing sure as hell better hit thier prime some where near that !-- I found some plant varieties  don't want to play nice with others ! -- Most of the poly hybrids seems to work well with others !-- What some Indicas thrive at may kill a sativa and the other way around !--I'm not where I want to be with nutes or lights but I'm studying this plant !--



 I will have to 100% agree with you I think that's why I would never  be able to run by big of a reservoir I just keep the reservoir a little smaller and then I'm going to have to adjust which plants get growing with which ones because like you said they don't like to get along I noticed the Bubbalicious likes a little more nutrients than the BB King  and then I got my  Mendocino Purps  clone only version she's just a pig she'll eat and drink as much as she can get


----------



## Keef

I didn't have to shoot nothing Hopper !-- 

Hey Umbra this is another example of that fascination !-- ( GDP-x Black Rose ) May be hard to tell but the stem on the left is flat !
It will form multiple heads then drop one as a limb and that limb will catch up to the canopy -- I'll show it again when it is bigger and shows better !-- It's a similar anomaly to the GG !-- If it is a boy -- I'm breeding them ! 

View attachment 20161223_104102.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef this is how I set up the two new bins just easier to feed them check pH stuff like that and then the pump goes inside the bucket instead of the bin


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm middle of the road right now with nutes-- No one is really getting a formula that would allow them to reach thier potential !-- I can take care of all that later !-- Make it work then make it pretty !-- In the end , I  want a handful of bad mother scooters that will grow together ! Heavy oiler cause I'm probably go the way of extracts !


----------



## Keef

Looks good Bud !-- 396 gallon per hour gonna suck that bucket dry in less than a minute !-- U got to valve it or vent it some way to bleed off some pressure !-- There's an adapter that may work ? -- If it ain't broke --Don't fix it !-- I don't see nothing broke !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Looks good Bud !-- 396 gallon per hour gonna suck that bucket dry in less than a minute !-- U got to valve it or vent it some way to bleed off some pressure !-- There's an adapter that may work ? -- If it ain't broke --Don't fix it !-- I don't see nothing broke !--



 You were absolutely right nothing is broken it's just I have to add more Bins  which means more pumps  i'm going to be running eight bins in total in that room :48:


----------



## Keef

Next time I build a box -- I gonna set one up with that drip and drain like U use Bud !-- Except I'm gonna pump it out the box thru my access port then let it drip back down into the box for another trip !--

 I have been a very successful pot farmer !-- I have been very successful at finding what not to do !


----------



## Kraven

BL - hey man - I order 6 packs for 103.56 and it takes them 3-5 days to arrive. Its all I use. They bottom feed so it will draw down to 1/8 inch of water and 251 gph is a haus when it comes to moving water...I love them.


https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/95404/GROW-GFOPUMP.html

PS: 1000 bulbs is an interesting place to shop....check it out.


----------



## Budlight

Keef that's how I have my veg set up  The pump is in one box and then I have 4 spaghetti lines come out of the box to feed the  drippers then I have another for spaghetti lines come out of the box to feed the other box then  Second  box just drains back to the box with the pump  The plants really seem to like it  then I have a trimeter set up in the first box with the pump to keep an eye on the  nutrients and pH  eventually I will have a try metre on each bucket in the flower room as well  because like you said some parents don't like as much nutrients as others so it will be easier to monitor that


----------



## Keef

I'm kinda at a middle of stuff I just opened up those 4 boxes in bloom and just stuffed a bunch of little plants in it !-- As Veg starts to out run bloom  then the plants will be bigger when they come to bloom !-- Blooming bigger plants will mean larger harvest on fewer plants which means I'll have extra plants and need to expand !


----------



## Budlight

Thanks  kraven  I will check them out hope you're having a good morning :48:


----------



## Keef

It's  certainly  working for U !-- My next move will be 4 more bloom boxes but it'll be awhile ! --Veg got to outrun bloom first !


----------



## Keef

I got a lot to learn !--


----------



## Keef

Inspiration is everywhere !-- That water dish pulls water out the big bottom bowl thru a filter then it comes out the middle of the top bowl !-- Kinda what Bud does ! 

View attachment 20161223_114155.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud one more thing about this pump I use !-- Pop the filter off and it can be used as an in line pump !-- Just thought it might be useful to know !-- 

View attachment 20161223_114946.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud one more thing about this pump I use !-- Pop the filter off and it can be used as an in line pump !-- Just thought it might be useful to know !--





You can't really see it because of the bubbles but that pump looks exactly like the one I borrowed from my buddy until I order one







 Quick pic of the Bubbalicious not sure what day it at  I would have to go in the house and look 

 I know the labels backwards 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven

It's all good here, finally hit 75 again with a gentle breeze and plenty of sunshine....gonna go do some yard work...my 2 weeks of winter will be along any time now so this may be my last yard work day


----------



## Keef

Bud that's a production plant right there !-- I can't wait to hear what kind of terps it has !-- All goes right U get blueberry bubblegum or some kind of sweet fruity for sure !-- There could also be a kind of fuel oil Desiel smell !-- Who knows ? -- Let's find out !-- I gots plenty seed !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud that's a production plant right there !-- I can't wait to hear what kind of terps it has !-- All goes right U get blueberry bubblegum or some kind of sweet fruity for sure !-- There could also be a kind of fuel oil Desiel smell !-- Who knows ? -- Let's find out !-- I gots plenty seed !



I still have three more right behind that one all waiting to be sex  and all three are just a little bit different from each other


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> OF, I laughed that you said your wife is letting you grow after you clean up your room.  lol I hope you like the nordle as much as mr rb does.  Mine has a lot of cbd which is nice. Pack rat?  I love the feeling of getting rid of stuff or recycling donating.. It is hard though. I often wonder what mr rb house would look like, he is a clean freak and probably have not much.
> It is beginning to look a bit like chirstmas now..  Is tomorrow christmas eve?
> Giggy, I will join you. What's in your pipe?



i'm smoking brick, but should be back on track in a couple months. thinking of setting up another box, a friend sent me some harlequin x tsunami that i just got to try.


----------



## giggy

yall sure are a chatty bunch, i play hell trying to keep up.


----------



## Keef

Hey Giggy !-- Smoked a little brick myself !-- What else U gonna do ? -- Without ? --Nope !-- Makes me appreciate what I got cause I know I can be wiped out ! -- I'll back off when I got a bunch put up !
Bud U need to get some of that B.B. King  ( BPU-x-B.B.) growing too !-- Love my Blueberry !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Giggy !-- Smoked a little brick myself !-- What else U gonna do ? -- Without ? --Nope !-- Makes me appreciate what I got cause I know I can be wiped out ! -- I'll back off when I got a bunch put up !
> Bud U need to get some of that B.B. King  ( BPU-x-B.B.) growing too !-- Love my Blueberry !--



 There's one in front of her in the same box and I have three more as well right behind it  and in the other box is the two strawberry rhinos


----------



## Keef

Hey now that most of U know where I'm at !--U know  I got a sick sense of humor ? -- I gotta tell it has been funny as hell to me everytime I have said I was working down here in the belly of the beast! -- Yes!-- I know !-- I am going straight to hell !


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Good morning everyone. Keef, I believe the star formation on the flower is a type of fascination.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciation



It is really beautiful Umbra. At first we didn't think it was real or even attached. Then saw it on another one. So pretty. This one'one's a keeper!  Christmas miracle! Lol!


----------



## DirtyDiana

St_Nick said:


> My Shih-Tzu just ate one of my Hoeberry sprouts.  The little sh!t was feeling neglected & I think he did it to get my attention because I was repotting plants instead of paying attention to him.  After being outside all day building rafters I guess he thought I needed to pay him proper attention.



Can't help but laugh. Caught one of ours coming out of the Nursery with a young plant still in the cup & collar! Snagged it right out of the yellow tote! Popped his little butt good!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Think there was a drive by! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482520681304.jpg


----------



## Keef

I get blamed for everything U know ? -- I coulda but that ain't my work !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hey DD, that is funny and weird when they are lying down. Do you have to work on the holiday?


----------



## Keef

We multi tasking Rose !-- She off to mail some packages and my job is to make caps !--She works every weekend 7 pm -7 am -- Holiday is on the weekend !-- She be headed out later !-- 
Maybe one day I teach U to read the tarot ? -- U would be a natural !-- I need to try to be more careful who and what I teach !-- D.D. -- She the scary one !--She has Voodoo Queens in her lineage !-- It was in her blood and all I had to do was open the door !-- Don't believe me ? -- Piss her off real bad !--Just let me get da hell out the way first !


----------



## Keef

Hey this one time when she was really angry  -- Fire flew from her fingertips !---- Lit my cigarette with her finger !-- Scary ! --


----------



## Rosebud

That is pretty angry Keef..why would i be a natural at tarot? It is interesting.

I think i will make an orange cranberry bread...


----------



## Keef

I joke around a lot Rose but that's  just another tool to help me understand the world around me  a little better !-- There's  no mumbo jumbo stuff here unless U believe there is !-- The cards are handled by the questioner and shuffled -- U lay them out in a specific order -- Each position has a significance as related to life !-- depending on the card in that position and whether it is right side up or up side down affects the meaning -- U just explain what it says !-- Too many people try to add thier opinion into a reading !-- That's  not right U just read the cards !-- By consulting several Oracles such as Rune Stones-- the Tarot or--- The I-Ching can give U a different perspective on the world around U ! --


----------



## Rosebud

hmmm very interesting.


----------



## Keef

Come on some of U old farts read some of the same stuff I did !-- Stranger in a Strange Land -- Atlas Shrugged -- Maybe U remember this writer named Carlos Castaneda  (sp?) -- Who was said to be able to make a doppelganger of himself !-- A reporter trying to get a story once caught him coming down the back strains and asked him if it was him or the doppelganger! --Carlos said he was the doppelganger and the real Carlos would be coming out the front door shortly !-- The reporter hurried around front to get the interview before anyone else heard !-- I was impressed by the story !-- Don't know why I felt compelled to tell it !


----------



## Keef

I get high !-- I forget stuff !--
My version of that tale is much shorter !--  Who U gonna believe ? --Me or your lying a** eyes !-- Just never works for me !-- 4:20 -- Higher ?


----------



## WeedHopper

I read Poker cards. I can even tell you how much money you are about to win or lose. :rofl:

Keef my Wife reads Tarrot cards and also has a Pedilum she likes. I told her its total and complete bullshit. Now i think she trying to put some bad stuff on the Weddhopper. :bolt:
Nah,,she just tells me to shut the hell up and tear my ***. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I don't mess with them much any more Hopper !--I bet we could work some  3 card Monte !---- One of us suck them in with a trick win then we just take they money ?-- Cause U can't win !


----------



## WeedHopper

The Weedhopper loves him some TEXAS HOLDEM. Bring it,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper poker in all it's forms is all fun and games until a 5th Ace is played ! - Then it ain't fun real fast !


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont need a 5th ace to win in Texas Holdem,,,just need your money. :smoke1:


----------



## Grower13

7 stud low hole wild and all like it...... roll your own....... choice on the end up or down........ you gotta pay 2 dollars to get it turned up.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> I dont need a 5th ace to win in Texas Holdem,,,just need your money. :smoke1:




and then they made Omaha


----------



## Keef

U know what I mean Hopper !-- U don't even have to be the one caught cheating to get caught in the crossfire !
I played cards as a young man but somehow ended up as an above average chess player !-- How'd that happen ?-- I haven't played in years and years !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Me to Keef,,chest player :smoke1: Spent lots of time in Topless bars when i was young. I worked the Door. Loved my job. Free beer and other fringe benifits. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

DirtyDiana said:


> Got some cool flower pics to show you guys, but won't upload right now.  Will try again later.




did I miss the pics?


----------



## WeedHopper

Probably the flowers on Keefs shirt. LOL
Where did Keef go????? Or is it Keef???? He could be one of Many....:bolt:


----------



## Kraven

Whew evening all, what started out to be a lite day of winter yard chores turned into almost 10 hours of back breaking work, found a stump...... a small one....or so I thought. So after running a Georgia backhoe (shovel) for 6 hours solid I ended up with a mound of dirt 8 foot high and a hole that deep and twice as big around...but the stump is gone.......damn water oaks. So then had to put all the dirt back in the hole, level the yard and then decided everything just needed to be mowed and raked, bushes trimmed, limbs hauled off and driveway pressure washed....so K is one tired puppy....I usually wont work that hard w/o some kind of payout


----------



## Keef

Just playing !

Hey I got a kinda plan for that plant making stars !-- It is either environmental or genetic -- If it is environmental then no sense messing with it !-- If it is genetic then we gonna work it !-- If it happens regularly -- I'll take several buds with the star feature -- Get me some jewelers loops I can wear so I can work !-- I need feedback and opinions but this what I want to happen !-- If that GDP -x- Black Rose with the anomaly is a boy ? -- I breed it to my freak GG !-- I dig around in those seed for a boy with the anomaly -- Then when that star baby thing is showing several places I trim everything away except the seed pod to be that star comes out of !-- I bring in pollen from the freak boy and with a fine brush pollinate that one seed pod ( I don't know the real names of some plant parts)--- I get one seed per star !-- I learn from my years in the hospital and the fertility clinic where I made babies for a living that if something is wrong on the outside it is a sure bet there is something wrong  on the inside !-- Maybe I find something with the right something wrong on the inside !-- Tween science and voodoo --I'm calling my for my Frankenplants !-- See I have to build it in the spirit world then form a shell for it to enter this world thru !-- Almost done !- A trick pony that does something no other weed does that makes it highly desirable! -- Nothing but net !-- 

View attachment 20161223_182027.jpg


----------



## Keef

Kraven U shoulda called me !-- Couple ounces of symtex ( Is that spelled right ? --I know-- U now what it is !-) and a cap -- Boom !-- 2 minutes we coulda been thru with that stump and getting high on the back porch !-


----------



## Keef

Just so we understand each other ? --- I don't even believe half the sheet I say !


----------



## bozzo420

sounds like your getting the garden spot fixed up kraven.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, that sounds brutal... but you are way ahead of the game..

Keef, starbaby? I love it.. I don't think environment causes starbabies. Jmo...lol

I love this place.
Hey Bozzo, i am smoking a mix of sativas.. about to switch over to something more relaxing after dinner. I am glad you are growing again.


----------



## Keef

Bozzo U over there taking all them old people's money at golf -- cards or  dominoes ? 

Kraven Mane I'm depressed now !-- Blowing that stump to hell woulda made my day !-- When the earth shakes and dirt is raining all around U !-- Makes me feel all tingley inside !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose just thinking about it !-- U like Star Baby ? -- If it is not environment ?-- Then it showed up in da wrong dam grow room !-- I will do stuff and things to it !--


----------



## Rosebud

I am going with a genetic anomaly.


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> Whew evening all, what started out to be a lite day of winter yard chores turned into almost 10 hours of back breaking work, found a stump...... a small one....or so I thought. So after running a Georgia backhoe (shovel) for 6 hours solid I ended up with a mound of dirt 8 foot high and a hole that deep and twice as big around...but the stump is gone.......damn water oaks. So then had to put all the dirt back in the hole, level the yard and then decided everything just needed to be mowed and raked, bushes trimmed, limbs hauled off and driveway pressure washed....so K is one tired puppy....I usually wont work that hard w/o some kind of payout




what you smoking?


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't it be pretty in full bloom with stars on all the pistols ?- I have it twice !-- If it continues to show up I can do something with it !-- If my FFA teachers from the seventies knew what I was up to they would roll over in thier graves !-- They said I was gonna turn out no good when the Po-Po showed up at that Livestock show and caught so very many of our drunk a** es !-- Tried to blame it all on me !-- That big of a throw down required more than just me !-- It was not my idea to wire that truck throttle wide open !-- That's  why the po-po came !-- Throttle linkage broke and last time I seen the brother he was fish tailing down a dirt road with that engine screaming !-- Wasn't my fault !-- Good Times !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef aint doing caps, ,he's doen crank. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper that had me reminiscing ! -- This my old buddy Rebel when we was just getting started before he got big !-- He was much bigger when that Polaroid show up ! 

View attachment 20161223_195643.jpg


----------



## Keef

They said Rebel had to walk 4 miles a day !-- No where in the brochure did it say I had to walk 4 miles !


----------



## Kraven

Grower13 said:


> what you smoking?



Just finished a bowl of GM and now grinding up some HS and gonna cap it with hash.....should put me down for the night.....I'm some kinda sore already....but did hit the CBD cart a few times and now thats easing up some.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef had Rebel backing up to stumps. :smoke1: Sick basterd.


----------



## Kraven

Nite all, feeling no pain :aok:


----------



## Keef

I'm going down slow myself !--Hopper how's your hand ?- U know I'm playing Cuz !-- That wasn't your doll !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Bud -- I been thinking about some way to put one them commode floats in a box !-- Gravity feed nute mix into the box !-- When the level falls the float will open a valve adding nute water !-- Still just a thought abut automation !



Use the fuel level sender from a car gas tank  (new one keef  a new one) Its already set up to trigger a 'lectric signal.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Use the fuel level sender from a car gas tank  (new one keef  a new one) Its already set up to trigger a 'lectric signal.  :vap-Bong_smoker:



 That's a really good idea Nick  it's funny how when you put a bunch of great minds together the amazing things you can come up with :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482520967437.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

KNow what?  If you hadn't mentioned it I wouldn't have known.  Guess I'm a scrooge.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## giggy

morning nick and the rest of the ofc, merry christmas eve. it is also time to wake and bake. got my bowl packed and coffee is making.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OF Wake and Bake time


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning Giggy,  Woodhippy.  Its raining outside so I guess I get to do gardening today.  Hope everyone is happy on the holiday.  I'll join you guys for a bowl.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.........0420....:48:


----------



## Kraven

Merry Christmas Eve all, today and a wake up and Christmas is here.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Trying to post pics again, but won't let me!  Long night for me last night. Ready to go home now!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I need my pipe and some coffee !

It's just  Saturday! -- What's  the big deal ?


----------



## Keef

It is Saturday --Right ?-- I'm confused !--


----------



## Keef

I was dreaming about Umbra's Lemon last night !-- Not gonna burn my eyes out is it ? -- Nice sweet easy lemon smoke  !-- I'm ready let's  grow some !


----------



## WoodHippy

Looks like we got some smoking going on.
Keef sent ya a PM


----------



## Keef

Morning Hippy !-- I think we got that covered !-- I forgot what's  in the pipe but it's  working !


----------



## mrcane

Dozed off, I'm back alive...think a little papaya this morning with my Tea.....


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef,  When you take your bud,  do you wait for amber or milky or do you just go when the bud "looks" right.  I take my Sativas when I see the first hint of amber but trying to figure out when is the right time for this Blueberry.:vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## WoodHippy

Gonna run to the hardware store RO water system gonna run today.
Had my coffee and a Buzz be back later.


----------



## bozzo420

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Keef

Maybe it's just me but she seems stay cloudy a long time !-- Somewhere between 55-60 days !-- I don't know if U post to do it this way but I experiment with when to take it where I like it best !-- I don't know these things but several days apart and it's almost like it's a different plant !-- Widow he bad like that !-- She can be several different weeds !--- The B.B. is very forgiving !-- If U was color blind and took her early or late she still be good to U !-- Supposed to be 2 things that affect the outcome of weed -- environment and genetics !-- I think a third thing should be there and that's when U take it !-- Some can be speedy if taken early and some will give U couch lock the later U take them !-- We get the chance to run these things several times and find out when we think is the best time to take it !--


----------



## Keef

77 and sunny  at the beach today !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning everyone.. 
Nick, i take an indica with 20% amber like your blue dream. I take my sativa's with very little amber, just cloudy.

I am going to try and upload a pic to see if it is still a problem. Our lovely DD, is having issues... darn it.  I will see if our Tech admin can help again.. shoot.

I know chirstmas is going to hard for some of you this year... You have had some big losses. So, I am just going to say I hope your have a peace filled holiday and I want to thank you for being such a great group of old farts. What would i do each morning? Who would I smoke with at 5 am?  Thank you all.


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> Hey Keef,  When you take your bud,  do you wait for amber or milky or do you just go when the bud "looks" right.  I take my Sativas when I see the first hint of amber but trying to figure out when is the right time for this Blueberry.:vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon:



  Yo Nick...we  took a BB X BPU long enough ago that we are smoking on it now...just showing amber was around 54 days..taste of blueberry muffins and will put you too sleep......


----------



## Keef

I don't know much but I bet U some varieties won't ever show amber !-- What might be perceived as amber might be the brown of a dying plant !-- Another thing I don't do yet but will do regularly later !-- The Widow --If U put her into dark for 24-48 hours before U chop it she'll show U why they call her white !-- Something happens when U do this !-- I don't know enough about it maybe not for all --but for some varieties --U can suck a little more THC out with the dark !-- How long works best --- I don't know !-- To be so simple growing weed gets more and more complicated!


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning everyone..
> Nick, i take an indica with 20% amber like your blue dream. I take my sativa's with very little amber, just cloudy.
> 
> I am going to try and upload a pic to see if it is still a problem. Our lovely DD, is having issues... darn it.  I will see if our Tech admin can help again.. shoot.
> 
> I know chirstmas is going to hard for some of you this year... You have had some big losses. So, I am just going to say I hope your have a peace filled holiday and I want to thank you for being such a great group of old farts. What would i do each morning? Who would I smoke with at 5 am?  Thank you all.



    Rose good morning...I have some Nurse Larry finishing up any day now. When do you usually take her...?  She is milky now...
May you have a peace filled holiday season also...


----------



## Keef

I do like that B.B. -- Umbra say he gonna call it B.B. King !-- I got several little Nurse Larry in bloom too along with  Master Kush !-- I just don't know what to think about that thing !-- Like an old coffee smell or something but I keep smoking it !-- I kinda like it !-- Be getting a taste of some Purple Haze and Hoe Berry soon too ! -- What's  in this pipe ?


----------



## Keef

After the holidays I need to start getting serious about getting a Rosin Press !-- I keeping us some smoking flowers but I'm pressing the oil out and filling carts !-- Put them in a quart jar and bury them !-- This a prohibition state and I get caught they gonna take everything they can find !--I do not want to have to watch them haul cases of jars out my house !-- So why leave it out where somebody can find it !-- I squash hash and fill carts till prohibition ends !-- Have me a little stock on hand !
Lots of kinds !


----------



## Rosebud

mrcane said:


> Rose good morning...I have some Nurse Larry finishing up any day now. When do you usually take her...?  She is milky now...
> May you have a peace filled holiday season also...



 I like my NL to get amber a bit as she is such good medicine when she is well done.. It isn't a day time for sure, but she is worth the wait.  Day 60-63 is usual for me to take her. Hugs Cane.


----------



## Keef

B.B. and Nurse Larry ? -- That 2 of my 60 day finishers !-- Give or take a couple day !-- Need a couple more and they coming !-- 
Hey I need some 411 !-- When I press the hash and have those left over pucks -- Can I just drop them into some Everclear ?-- Then later strain it and evaporate it for RSO ? 
Hey Rose any idea when da Purple Haze finishes ?-- The Purple pheno is beautiful !--


----------



## Rosebud

I took her befor amber cause I like the speedy high. That is one of my all time favorite smoke. No hermie issues?  I am going to grow that again one day. She is so pretty and she was bred by a very special man.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads. Happy Christmas Eve. Im going to watch Football and Drink cold beer all day. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> B.B. and Nurse Larry ? -- That 2 of my 60 day finishers !-- Give or take a couple day !-- Need a couple more and they coming !--
> Hey I need some 411 !-- When I press the hash and have those left over pucks -- Can I just drop them into some Everclear ?-- Then later strain it and evaporate it for RSO ?
> Hey Rose any idea when da Purple Haze finishes ?-- The Purple pheno is beautiful !--


 I take the left over puck and put them in my green dragon mason jar, then later I filter it out.


----------



## St_Nick

Thank you for all the replies.  I take my Sativa a the first sign of amber.  If I take it too early it makes me have panic attacks.  Later it gives ya energy and makes me creative (at least in my own mind I'm creative.  I don't really know much about heavy Indicas.Smell is awesome though, can't wait to taste it!:joint4:


----------



## Keef

Got some things to do in the grow after I get back from the store !-- D.D. has to work tonight and been up cooking a cake and didn't have enough of something for the icing  !-- I might better just hot box this pipe and keep my mouth shut !-- My mouth gets me in so much trouble !--- That thing where U know U should just shut up ? --Well mine's broken !-- As if ya'll don't already know that !


----------



## Keef

Rose I think I'm only gonna be able to keep that Medicine Woman pheno of Nurse Larry and that Purple pheno of Purple Haze !-- I will get confused trying to keep 2 phenos of a variety --This little Star Baby made it easier to choose which Hoe Berry to keep !-- I got plans for the girl !-- I need a better labeling system !--
I got something else sexing too !-- This exactly why I need a better labeling system !-- Don't tell me it's  because  I smoke too much weed !-- That ain't gonna change so I need another plan that doesn't rely on my   poor memory ! -- What was I saying !-- Happened again !-- Dam !


----------



## Keef

Umbra is the BPU the father or the mom of the GDP-X-BPU -- GDP was the dad ? --I know I probably ask before !-- I ask because I see something in it !-- This is a keeper !-- Don't know what the flavor will be but it's gonna be a monster !


----------



## Rosebud

My special needs poodle Howad is sick, throwing up and shooting ****.. Gave him kaopectate and he threw it up. emergency room? please no.  He will dehydrate quickly..  He has been panting all morning...


----------



## WeedHopper

Did he get into something Rose?


----------



## Rosebud

He is a very finicky eater so I don't think so. It is like he has the stomach flu... poor mr rb has cleaned up all the messes as I will puke... I hope he gets over it.. You know what is weird?  
Our kids from seattle (T&B) have been here when our last 3 dogs have died. It is always a holiday... And they are on their way.. Howard is only 4...he won't die,,but it does make me think... Squse me while i go barf...


----------



## Keef

Rose -- If it's  not one thing it's  another !-- Tell Howard I said get well ! -- I got part my errands done !-- Got the stuff D.D. wanted !-- I still got a quart of Strawberry Brandy and a couple joints to drop off !-- Somebody bout to get lit up and don't even know it yet ! -- He thinks the joints are from California -- We can't grow that kinda stuff down here !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra is the BPU the father or the mom of the GDP-X-BPU -- GDP was the dad ? --I know I probably ask before !-- I ask because I see something in it !-- This is a keeper !-- Don't know what the flavor will be but it's gonna be a monster !


 GDP was the mom. I used OJD's S1 for the mom on a bunch of breeding because it was so uniform and consistent that it allowed me to see what the male was contributing to the breeding.


----------



## Keef

I see that BPU all over that plant !-- I was hoping you'd say it was that BPU stud !-- I'm a big B.B. fan and I never have smoked this but I sure like what I see !-- Trips --the son of that BPU was a good dad too !-- So I get a boy --I keep him awhile ? -- I have a plant or 2 in mind !-- This Hoe Berry -The Star Baby plant will be having surgery !-- I need some outstanding pollen !-- We gonna make a monster that even looks like a monster !


----------



## Keef

At most I can only get one seed  per star !-- I keep after her till I get a freaky boy and girl then it is just traditional breeding !-- I got this and still be after a tetraploid !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I was gonna post a pic of my new girl -- The White -x- Nepal Indica! -- What can U tell me about the parents ? -- This wasn't the only time U used him !-- Right behind it will be The White -x-Black Rose !-- 
U remember anything about them !-- I keep stuff !-- I just want to know as much as possible about what I got !


----------



## WoodHippy

Got my RO system in. Also came home with  a 27 Gal. Tote and a couple yeti cooler cups.
I can sit my beer down And then find it a hour later. Still Ice cold


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- U gonna use that RO water in the grow ?-- If so U gonna need some Cal/Mag --Unless U grow with RO water in dirt !-- Dirt and well water got plenty but distilled and RO don't have any ! -- I'll show U the bottle if U want !
I add about 5 mils per gallon when I fill a box -- I'm learning that I don't have to use it when topping off just on set up ! -- Plant got to have some !--


----------



## Keef

Planning a brew for the new year !-- Might have to do some distilling !
Umbra U know a little French !-- Just how hard would it be to find an old recipe for real absinthe and gather the ingredients !-- I don't need an exact recipe just something close enough to work it out !-- Nothing is watched is it  ? Like wormwood ? -or is it Woodrose ? -- Bring the Green Fairy back to life !


----------



## WoodHippy

Yep gonna use it on the grow. It has to better to add the Cal/Mag then to have to use the 280 ppm stuff that comes out the tap.


----------



## Keef

On a good day mine runs 230 ppms and pH of 8.5 !-- RO make a good jug of tea too !-- I mounted it under the sink off the grow area !-- Easy install !-- I have however forgot to turn it off a few times !-- Just reorganized and using on of those 35 gallon boxes as a RO res.for the grow !


----------



## Keef

Hippy get it set up cause I think good ole Green Santa might be coming in hot with seed soon !--- These will get U started  !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Dang site won't let me post my funnies!  Making a German Chocolate cake to bring to work tonight. Hope everyone is having a good evening.


----------



## yarddog

Yo ofc, beautiful day here in ga.   73 degrees with w warm sun and slight breeze.


----------



## Budlight

Dog sounds like some nice weather there it's -13 and and snow here







Just wanted to say I'm wishing everyone an amazing Christmas Eve and hope everyone is having an amazing day  Rose I sure hope your little guy starts feeling better :48:


----------



## Kraven

Rose, is Howard OK ? Did the kids make it through the gap? You made a veteran really happy today and set him on the path to recovery, or at least a way to manage his symptoms much better. Keef, DD Merry Christmas, beach Christmas's are nice. WH, Nick...hope you o'l coots have a happy one too. Umbra....the man of the hour, how could I leave you out, I hope you and the boy have a great Christmas....west coast style. YD , 13 Have a Merry Christmas....both of you got the trees for it this year. To anyone I have missed.... it's cause I'm higher than NASA reg's allow....I hope you all have a Merry Christmas. Now to sit back and pack a bowl...Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Kids are here, Howard is still sick but has stopped the gross stuff. I am using a syring with chicken stock in it..He doesn't like it but he is panting a lot, I thought that meant pain, but he doesn't seem painful, does it mean fever? I am worrying about going out tonight and leaving howard.  He just hurled again... I will stay home with him... 

The kids left seattle at 7 and got here at 11. Lots of snow but they did fine. Daughter brought me a 4 pack of joints.. just smoke one called trinity... i like.


----------



## Rosebud

DirtyDiana said:


> Dang site won't let me post my funnies!  Making a German Chocolate cake to bring to work tonight. Hope everyone is having a good evening.



It has been reported to tech admin DD... I hope it is fixed soon. Your cake sounds good.


----------



## Keef

Rose tell Tech Admin -- Happy Holidays !-- I see him ghosting sometimes and don't know if it's O.K. to say Hello !-- How I know it's  him ? -- Cause I can count !-- We gonna do this again next year ?


----------



## mrcane

Hey it's 420 something.....:48:......


----------



## Keef

Wild Woman is off to work !-- I'm in Cane !-- Hold up where's  my pipe ? --


----------



## Keef

Found it !-- That was a close thing !-- 4:20 everywhere all da time ! -- I can do that !


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Rose, is Howard OK ? Did the kids make it through the gap? You made a veteran really happy today and set him on the path to recovery, or at least a way to manage his symptoms much better. Keef, DD Merry Christmas, beach Christmas's are nice. WH, Nick...hope you o'l coots have a happy one too. Umbra....the man of the hour, how could I leave you out, I hope you and the boy have a great Christmas....west coast style. YD , 13 Have a Merry Christmas....both of you got the trees for it this year. To anyone I have missed.... it's cause I'm higher than NASA reg's allow....I hope you all have a Merry Christmas. Now to sit back and pack a bowl...Peace


Merry Christmas Kraven to you and your family.


----------



## Keef

I am getting entirely too many freaks !--I might have it figured out too !-- The White -x- Black Rose !-flat stem anomaly -- GDP-X-B.R. --Shows the same thing !-- It's that dam Black Rose !--  I don't say that in a bad way !-- Now I know !-- Everything else could just be a normal thing but 2 freaks outta the same mom with different dads ? -- Points straight at the Black Rose !-- I got research to do !


----------



## Kraven

Rose, pain or stress is the most common reasons dogs will pant, but there are other things too...that I can't make a call on...mostly cardiac and respiratory issue's and those need to be addressed by your vet. My guess, if he is not in obvious distress, is his system is just likely a bit stressed from a virus, basically a bad cold and that's got him spooked. I would not offer anything more than water and his normal food since your not sure whats going on. If he seems to get worse is there and ER vet in your town ?


----------



## Keef

Merry Christmas Kraven !-- but my feeling are still hurt cause U didn't let me come help U blow that stump up !-- That's  O.K. though ---I'm setting up the tripod !-- I told that fat red man last year --pay what U owe !-- I'm taking him out tonight !-- He had plenty time !


----------



## Kraven

Well well well, looks a lot like Christmas....I just got my hands on a confirmed Cali Sour cut....them be hard to come by 


Words on the CS:

"California Sour is an elusive hybrid strain that has given rise to many flavorful cannabis varieties such as Lemon Diesel and Sour Lemon OG. This hybrid balances the genetics of a Mexican sativa and an Afghani indica."


She sure makes a good foundation


----------



## Kraven

Keef if I wouldn't have gotten mad I would have called....but me and that stump had to work it out.


----------



## Keef

That's  different Kraven !-- That Sour cut --U need to just give it to me --them people over there just ain't ready for something like that !-- I know bout Sour !-- She bring a pretty penny too !-- Crank it out Cuz !-- Hot dam legal states !-- Ya'll got to be representing for the south !-- First state below the Mason Dixon to go green !--


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Well well well, looks a lot like Christmas....I just got my hands on a confirmed Cali Sour cut....them be hard to come by
> 
> 
> Words on the CS:
> 
> "California Sour is an elusive hybrid strain that has given rise to many flavorful cannabis varieties such as Lemon Diesel and Sour Lemon OG. This hybrid balances the genetics of a Mexican sativa and an Afghani indica."
> 
> 
> She sure makes a good foundation



 That's awesome my friend now that will be a Christmas gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Keef

Bud did U get any those seed marked Skunky ? -- I meant to send U some !-- I sent some to several --any one  give them a shot yet ?--Nick ?-- U got some ? -- Hippy U willing to give them a try ? --- Umbra scared me !-- I'm afraid of them !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Bud did U get any those seed marked Skunky ? -- I meant to send U some !-- I sent some to several --any one  give them a shot yet ?--Nick ?-- U got some ? -- Hippy U willing to give them a try ? --- Umbra scared me !-- I'm afraid of them !--



I try any thing once Twice if it FREE


----------



## Keef

O.K. Cuz !-- but there was something about taking a dead Skunk and beating another Skunk to death with it then leaving them out in the sun a week !-- A nice blueberry aroma probably won't draw any attention but that description scares me ! -- Let me know how it turns out !


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- I got a big bag of -- Umbra's --B.B. King (F-2)-- Same Dad got on Bubblicious so I got a bag of them too !-- I got a bag of  this other  thing that might be fate !-- Hippie's Dawg !----Skunky ! and I'm trying to find something else !-- Some I don't know lots about but they all good ! -- Might be some breeding going on his winter !--


----------



## giggy

Merry christmas everybody.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> O.K. Cuz !-- but there was something about taking a dead Skunk and beating another Skunk to death with it then leaving them out in the sun a week !-- A nice blueberry aroma probably won't draw any attention but that description scares me ! -- Let me know how it turns out !



Keef  if I remember correctly it chunky skunk Funk is what those skunks are called  there are pretty stubborn to


----------



## DirtyDiana

Merry, merry everyone! These two kids are going to be so excited in a few! Can't wait to watch them destroy this place!


----------



## WoodHippy

MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone.
Woke and baked could use more coffee.  They say 62 here today


----------



## giggy

i want to wish each and everyone of yall a very merry christmas day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Is this Saturday or Sunday ? -- I'm getting high anyway -- Just wondering what day it was !


----------



## Keef

81/69 -- What day is that white Christmas thing supposed to happen !-- Maybe tommorrow ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all and a Merry Christmas, temps here 83/71 today. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Merry Christmas my friends. Hope everyone has an awesome Christmas.


----------



## Keef

Back at U Cowboy !-- Did U get a white Christmas in da Big D ?


----------



## Keef

When I posted that pic of a tarot spread I was just showing a spread I didn't read it !-- I'm glad U guys can't read the tarot !-- I got my books out and took a look at what they said yesterday !-- It was a dire reading !-- Basically said it gets really dark before the new dawn !-- Now that could be interpreted lots of different ways depending on the question and the questioner !-- There was no question so who knows !-- The stones ? --They said sometimes the hardest thing to do is to standstill and let the world wash over U !-- 
That third rune ? -- It said Keef is a pot head !-- How did it know?


----------



## ness

Merry XMas to everyone.:48:


----------



## bozzo420

merry Christmas all you ofc members .


----------



## ness

It 58 out right now, going up to 78.  It is really nice out good yard day.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !--Bozzo !--Merry Christmas !-- 

I am so easily amused !-- Got the T.V. on an animal show -- Little black and white dog Jet ? -- He hunting !--He almost caught himself a turkey ! -- Turkey went off the side of the screen -- Jet went out the doggie door to cut him off !-- He an the other pup think the T.V. is a window !-- So Keef is lit up and hunting his dogs !---Good Times!


----------



## Keef

Lights are on let's go see if that Wonder Berry is a girl !-- Took some cuts and gonna let the new White Indica girl run !--See how she do !


----------



## Budlight

Merry Christmas everyone hope everyone has an excellent day full of lots of love and holiday cheer :48:


----------



## mrcane

A very Merry Christmas to all of you here at the O.F.C...Thank You for being here......
............wake and bake...:48:........papaya and Tea


----------



## Keef

Grow looks good! -- Better every day  !-- Lots of nice stuff be coming of age !

I got myself a prize back there !-- Trips --Son of Umbra's  mighty BPU -- On a magnificent Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi !-- She gonna be bad to the bone !


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane --Bud !-- More coffee ? -Tea ? -- I'm looking for the bottom of this pipe waiting for D.D. to make it home from work ! -- Fingers smell like blueberries !--


----------



## Keef

I'd like to know more about this Hoe Berry and the genetics of this Star Baby plant !-- All I know is I was told that it was "special" --I don't know nothing bout nothing -- but --What I see in this plants is the work of a master ! -- I don't know if he or she finished what they were doing but WOW !--Some of what I see I  could write off as an accident --I don't think this was some random pollen chunker! --- Still haven't had it in the pipe !--- Don't know if it'll change but it smells like tobacco !-- This plant amazes me !-- Smells like a diner back there -- Blueberry muffins (?) from the B.B. -- Old coffee from Master Kush -- and tobacco  from Hoe Berry !-- Umbra making me a lemon pie ? -- That'll  fit right in !


----------



## umbra

Merry Christmas OFC. I slept late today. It is actually below freezing this morning. My lawn is a white blanket of frozen dew. I'm seeing condensation forming on the ducting for the lights. It is dripping on a couple plants. No worries.


----------



## Keef

Good D.D. off to bed !

Umbra I hate winter --When I have to run the heat -----It drops the humidity in the grow room down to about 35 % !-- I can get it back up to 45+ % by use a bucket or box of exposed water !-- I'll be glad when the day comes I can have a separation between the grow and the house ! --


----------



## rogokie

A very merry Christmas to all

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

Merry Christmas OFC!


----------



## St_Nick

Merry Christmas all ya old Potheads & Hippies!  I'm off to spread good cheer!!  And weed! And shine!  all the good Hillbilly Hippie stuff.  Hope everyone has a great Holiday.


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !

Rogo -- Welcome to MP and the O.F.C. !-- U can hang out with us sometimes !-- I don't want it to come as a shock to U  but some of these old farts grow marijuana !
Am I gonna have to smoke alone cause I will !


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick did U ever finish that thump keg for your still ? -- I had myself a thought the other day !-- Freezing this wine into brandy in the freezer puts a limit on how much water U can remove !-- About 80 proof !-- I'm probably gonna be using dry ice for hash regularly !-- Dry ice will freeze more water off cause it's colder !-- Hello 100 proof without a still !-- Dam I'm dangerous !--and High !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef you ever brew any pineapple wine. I used frozen pineapple juice. It was the strongest I have ever made.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Hippy !-- Pineapple juice ? -- Did U have to adjust the pH for the yeast to work or just water it down some ? -- I did some coconut ? -- 2-3 times to get it right !-- I can't have any oil in it !-- I tried to use pink lemonade-- watered it down added some sugar !-- It fermented !-- Every idea ain't a good idea !-- That was not a good idea !-- U got me thinking now Hippy !-- Fermented Pinacolada ? -- Ain't but one way to find out ! -- I got some tricks !-- 80 proof pinacolada ?-- I don't know if there is even a name for liquor like that !-- 
I'm still stumped about what to call Fruit  Brandy strong as whiskey !-- It is condensed wine but  dam is it potent and easy to drink !-- I have not calculated how much return I could get from 55 gallon blue barrels !
-- Making liquor  and growing weed ? -- Have I crossed over to the dark side ?


----------



## Keef

G13 -I see U down there !-- Merry Christmas Cuz !-- U think U and I can push the reset button and see if we can get along this year ? ---


----------



## daftpunk

Am i too young to join this group as i am only 55 years of age.
Lol
Daftpunk


----------



## Keef

Jump on in Daft !-- It's  more like a community than a nursing home !-- Welcome to MP and the O.F.C. !


----------



## DirtyDiana

George Michael-- my age!  Sobering to say the least.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I got to building and never finished the thump keg.  I can't juggle to many things at once.  I have all the parts just haven't gotten around to putting it together.  Shoot I still have three plants to get repotted.  I be running out of soil.  Now that's sad.  Storekeeper looks at me funny when I ask him for things like bone meal and guano.  I need to make a trip to the big city.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Which mars hydro do you have. I am looking at 2 600 Actual draw 278 watts
Also be thinking of building my own. 
Evening OFC hope everyone is full and High


----------



## Keef

Evening All !-- I know what U mean Nick !-- It ain't going nowhere !-- When U need it you'll finish it !-- 

Hippy -- I use the Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series with  5 watt chips !-- I been in them and only thing that is a problem is the light board itself !-- The rest is off the shelf stuff !-- Can U build a light board with replaceable chips !-- I got 2 I got a problem with !-- They hook the chips up in series !--One chip goes bad the whole series stops working !-- A design flaw in my book !


----------



## Rosebud

I hope you all had a good holiday today. We did, pretty laid back...nice.
 Mr rb has thrip.. sucks to be him...:vap-Bong_smoker:

Howard got better with the cbd.. he is going to be fine now..thanks for caring.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I have been winging it. Never thought about ph. Am I missing something.


----------



## Keef

Dat's cold Rose !-- He got thrips !-- Mind if I borrow that next time we get bugs ? -- Dam --D.D. U got bugs !-- Sucks to be U ? -- Nope !-- I'm brain damaged not stupid !

Hippy -- I'm still learning to brew !-- One thing I know is all yeast ain't created equal !-- Some strains will ferment a higher amount of alcohol than others !-- They do work best in a certain pH range !-- I don't even mess with it anymore !-- U got RO water -- I tell U exactly how I do it !-- Gotta order the right yeast !-- I can help U find it !-- I use a lb. of frozen fruit and a pound of sugar per gallon of water !-- I put the sugar and thawed fruit in a 5 gallon bucket add a gallon or so of water and got get the mixer !-- Turn it on high and beat the fruit to pieces so it can release sugars better !-- Finish filling bucket almost full of water !---Add a pack of yeast and put the lid on the bucket with a one way vent so CO 2 can escape and outside air can't get in !-- These jacked up yeast can ferment up to 17 % alcohol in wine !-- Takes about a week in warm weather !- These  Yeast don't work fast when it is to cool !-- Just like mash --U can taste it to see how it's  doing !- When there is no more sweetness at all it's ready  or if U got one of these cheap air lock valves U can watch the bubbling slow down and know it's ready !-- Think about fruit with no sweetness at all !-- U can then kill the yeast! - I teach U several ways !-- Then U can sweeten it to your taste !-- 
What I do is take the 5 gallon bucket of wine and take the lid off and put it in the freezer !-- About 24 hours later --I poke some holes in the ice and pour out the unfrozen brandy in the middle of the block of ice !-- I like to bring it down to about 2 gallons from 5 gallons then finish freezing it in plastic milk jugs !-- When It don't make anymore ice little less than a gallon out of 5 if U do it right !-- Now I kill the yeast and sweeten it !-- Sheet will light U up !-- With some dry ice --I can make it strong as whiskey without distilling !--Taste good too !--


----------



## Budlight

Rose it's nice to hear that Howard is better 

Keef  The strawberry rhino turned out to be both boys I decided to keep one cut of it for who knows something down the road maybe hope everyone is having a good evening :48:


----------



## Keef

All is not lost Bud !-- I got several Plush Berry --x--Strawberry Desiel I haven't sexed yet !-- I'll have a girl !-- U want to collect some pollen and I'll put it on a Strawberry girl and send U the seed !-- I'll have to keep a few !
We both find us a tasty Strawberry! -- I want the best Strawberry I can get !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment im-stoned-grey.jpg


----------



## Keef

2 things can be true at the same time !-- There I was with a glorious buzz on an inner tube out past the breakers digging on living at the beach !-- Then I saw that boat !-- Said --"Big Shark Research" -- For a split second I felt stoned and stupid !-- I am not a surfer but I bet people thought I was showing out riding a wave standing on an inner tube like that !-- I was no longer high and I didn't take the time to do much thinking !-- Ruined a perfectly good buzz I did !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment jeb.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> All is not lost Bud !-- I got several Plush Berry --x--Strawberry Desiel I haven't sexed yet !-- I'll have a girl !-- U want to collect some pollen and I'll put it on a Strawberry girl and send U the seed !-- I'll have to keep a few !
> We both find us a tasty Strawberry! -- I want the best Strawberry I can get !



 That sounds like an excellent idea to me  some nice tasty strawberry to go along with the blueberry would be awesome  then I'll be like you the only thing I'll need to track down is some tasty  Lemon


----------



## DirtyDiana

I am VERY high by the beach. ... .like VERY Blueberry high!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I can post pics again! Yea! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1478900788998.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

It's been a while since I smoked weed that gave me real munchies-- just ate chili with spicy ketchup & cheetohs! And it was really good! HIGH by the beach......


----------



## DirtyDiana

Watched "I Saw the Light." Cried like a baby!  Good portrayal of Hank Williams.   Think I'll climb on board that Dreamweaver train.........


----------



## mrcane

..........:48:..........


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Evening All !-- I know what U mean Nick !-- It ain't going nowhere !-- When U need it you'll finish it !--
> 
> Hippy -- I use the Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series with  5 watt chips !-- I been in them and only thing that is a problem is the light board itself !-- The rest is off the shelf stuff !-- Can U build a light board with replaceable chips !-- I got 2 I got a problem with !-- They hook the chips up in series !--One chip goes bad the whole series stops working !-- A design flaw in my book !



The mars hydros I looked at had zeners so only the  bad led would be out
I am looking for the right parts to build them.  I keep getting side tracked and looking at cob led seem more efficient. And more expensive.

Morning OFC


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C !-- 
Hippy I need to take those 2 Mars Hydro apart !--I've got some 3 watt chip lights that are over 2 year old and one whole side quit working !-- I have some small LEDs half quit on them from a bad chip !-- I know there's  2 circuits in the Mars and half  shut down so I assumed it was a chip in that series !-- I'll swap out the little ballast things and see if that's  what it is !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C !--
> Hippy I need to take those 2 Mars Hydro apart !--I've got some 3 watt chip lights that are over 2 year old and one whole side quit working !-- I have some small LEDs half quit on them from a bad chip !-- I know there's  2 circuits in the Mars and half  shut down so I assumed it was a chip in that series !-- I'll swap out the little ballast things and see if that's  what it is !



If they are just led in series and No row of zeners, Then it should just be a bad led. If it does have the row of zeners I would look at the driver on the bad side.
In theory if it a bad led. solder a wire from the last good led to the next good led and they should light up. 
Those zener  allow current to flow if a chip goes bad.


----------



## Keef

I'll look Hippy !-- I don't know what a zener is but from what U said if it has one I'll see it when I open the light !-- Only thing It make take awhile to find which one went bad !-- I'd like to be able to just switch light boards !--- I'd like custom light boards for veg and some for bloom !-- Green Santa be head out on a seed run today !-- Hippy should have plenty seed by the weekend !


----------



## Keef

Hippy bloom lights come on in about an hour -- I gotta go thru bloom to get to veg. where I got those lights  -- Lights come on I'll take the cover off one of those bad Mars and post a pic of the inside guts !-- Show U what I'm working with !


----------



## WoodHippy

A bad led should be discolored and pretty easy to tell. Just for fun I have hit 1 watt led with 9v of power They glow bright but not for long.


----------



## Keef

One side no work !-- Front and back of the Mars Hydro with 3 watt chips ! 

View attachment 20161226_072216.jpg


View attachment 20161226_072245.jpg


----------



## Keef

Anyone seen my Phillips head screwdriver ?-- How can sheet just dissappear ? -- I loose stuff sometimes !-- It'll  show up !-- I got several till I need one !-- inside is a fan with motor - a ballast thing and a light board !
O.K. where's my pipe ?  -- I need my pipe !-- Messed around and got lit up already !


----------



## WoodHippy

I went to mar hydro site. If they have always made quality protected led lights. I am thinking driver or the black box. Should be a cheap fix.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F.C.   I gots Blueberries! 

View attachment 20161226_084027.jpg


View attachment 20161226_084037.jpg


View attachment 20161226_084055.jpg


----------



## Keef

I really do have a Phillips head screwdriver I ain't making it up !-- I hear what U saying Hippy !-- It can only be 2 things -- The driver went out or they got those dam chips hooked up in series and one of the chips went out !-- I got 2 down for same problem !-- U need 2 good hands to do fine solder work !-- Ole lefty is mostly only good for holding stuff down !--


----------



## St_Nick

And yes,   it's frosty! 

View attachment 20161226_085142.jpg


----------



## Keef

Look out !-- She pretty Nick !-- I know that smell !-- I want to see if U say it's  like blueberry muffins or just blueberry she changes a little as she develops !-- U doing it right Cuz !


----------



## WoodHippy

Wow Nick that sure is nice looking


----------



## umbra

Morning all. Very nice Nick.


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- Seed to that that B.B. King up there should be in your hand by weekend !--- U see what Bud doing to her step sister on a Bubblicious mom -- That's  in there too !


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- See what U did ?-- I've seen what U did with that mighty BPU stud now I got stuff I be sexing soon that U used a male from The White on several girls !-- Don't know what criteria U used to pic a male -- Even if it was just instinct -- I'm eager to see what U did !-- If he was anywhere near as good as that BPU ? -- This gonna be da bomb !--


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks folks,  I was surprised at how compact they stayed. The buds are very dense and they appear to all want to progress at their own rate.:48::48::48: For some reason the one shot straight up and the main cola's are huge compared to the other 3. I think I have some more seeds so I'll have to run this again and go for quantity next time.


----------



## Keef

Nick I think I got your back on seed to that B.B. !-- 

View attachment 20161226_082210.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good Nick. Cant wait to see your harvest.
 I was trying to read your Tattoo. I have a few of those myself,,,,,,Lol


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? 

Nick that B.B. grow baseball bat bud if U let her !-- U need to pick up out a fine lady  and get to cloning her !


----------



## Keef

Ya'll don't do like me !-- It makes it harder to root a clone when U wait this long !-- U can do it but it is harder !-- U see that star ? --See  that root ? -- Star Baby in da house ! 

View attachment 20161226_083505.jpg


----------



## Keef

Ya'll are bad people !-- Last night there was this lady lost her father during the holidays last year and has a busted knee this year !-- She was having a bad day !-- A bottle of Strawberry Wine and a fat Master Kush bud showed up !-- There's  an old stoner old west that sends me stuff sometimes and I know this guy who makes a little wine !-- Knocked her right off the Facebook thingy !-- I don't Facebook --They be some people who would just as soon see me taking a dirt nap !


----------



## St_Nick

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good Nick. Cant wait to see your harvest.
> I was trying to read your Tattoo. I have a few of those myself,,,,,,Lol



That one says Jacqueline.  I have 3 kids and they are on my forearms.  I got more but they are mc related, prolly not appropriate for here.  
.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Ya'll are bad people !-- Last night there was this lady lost her father during the holidays last year and has a busted knee this year !-- She was having a bad day !-- A bottle of Strawberry Wine and a fat Master Kush bud showed up !-- There's  an old stoner old west that sends me stuff sometimes and I know this guy who makes a little wine !-- Knocked her right off the Facebook thingy !-- I don't Facebook --They be some people who would just as soon see me taking a dirt nap !



 I will have to agree with you I don't do the Facebook either way too much drama and ** on there although I won't lie I do miss checking out things like a bandit spaces that was on there hope you're having a good morning buddy  i'm trying for a few more skunks again today I sure hope I get a couple the scenes are finicky little buggers p.s Keef  you need to quit smoking out of the crappy metal pipe that **** is bad for you  :48:


----------



## Keef

Wanna see a miracle ? --- Wine ?-- Not Wine !
A gallon of blackberry wine in the gallon milk jug ! -- U can see how much I recovered !-- I tasted it !--- It's  good but I can do better !-- 

View attachment 20161226_091939.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef  i've been thinking  about building a breeding box something with a small window in it that I can cover up a reservoir in the bottom to keep them fed and a piece of Lexon to separate the lights from the plant that way I can install a couple sprinkler heads in there so I after they've been in there for a few days I can give them a quick shower off before I even open the doors and put her back in with the rest of the girls to finish doing her thing what do you think


----------



## Keef

I know Bud !-- The taste of weed didn't use to matter cause it was all brick !-- I got to have one with some weight to it !-- In case I need it to be way far away from me !-- Something I can chunk a long ways !-- I'll still get the beat down but they ain't finding that pipe !-- I most certainly plan on getting off the metal pipe !-- Couple month I should be growing enough to start pressing some oil for an e-cig cartridge! -- D.D. don't got such good lungs !--  I smoked cigarettes for 30-40 years and my lungs give me no problem !-- Weather front moving thru though and my face be bothering me ! - I got a plastic bong but it's broke !-- Order papers by the box so got plenty !-- I just like a little pipe !--


----------



## umbra

Bud, I have an old shipping crate that I converted into a grow box. I was considering using it for the breeding space. I have a piece of glass that seals the light from the grow space and a fan to vent it. A separate fan to vent the box that can be timed to compliment CO2 injections if necessary. It has an external carbon filter, and I was going to run it on the back porch to keep it away from all the other plants.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I know Bud !-- The taste of weed didn't use to matter cause it was all brick !-- I got to have one with some weight to it !-- In case I need it to be way far away from me !-- Something I can chunk a long ways !-- I'll still get the beat down but they ain't finding that pipe !-- I most certainly plan on getting off the metal pipe !-- Couple month I should be growing enough to start pressing some oil for an e-cig cartridge! -- D.D. don't got such good lungs !-- I smoked cigarettes for 30-40 years and my lungs give me no problem !-- Weather front moving thru though and my face be bothering me ! - I got a plastic bong but it's broke !-- Order papers by the box so got plenty !-- I just like a little pipe !--


 Find a nice stone pipe. Weight is good for chucking. No issues with metal.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I know Bud !-- The taste of weed didn't use to matter cause it was all brick !-- I got to have one with some weight to it !-- In case I need it to be way far away from me !-- Something I can chunk a long ways !-- I'll still get the beat down but they ain't finding that pipe !-- I most certainly plan on getting off the metal pipe !-- Couple month I should be growing enough to start pressing some oil for an e-cig cartridge! -- D.D. don't got such good lungs !--  I smoked cigarettes for 30-40 years and my lungs give me no problem !-- Weather front moving thru though and my face be bothering me ! - I got a plastic bong but it's broke !-- Order papers by the box so got plenty !-- I just like a little pipe !--



 I hear you there buddy  i'd have to say I use my pipe about 50% of the time as well :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud, I have an old shipping crate that I converted into a grow box. I was considering using it for the breeding space. I have a piece of glass that seals the light from the grow space and a fan to vent it. A separate fan to vent the box that can be timed to compliment CO2 injections if necessary. It has an external carbon filter, and I was going to run it on the back porch to keep it away from all the other plants.



 I really like that idea man I bet you it is going to work very well plus then you  you don't have to worry about pollinating any of the other ones definitely take a lot of the stress out of breeding  hope you're having a good morning buddy


----------



## Keef

That would work !- If U gonna do some breeding a breeding area is a good idea !-- I'm looking for a special boy right now !-- I collect the pollen in a paper bag and use a little paint brush to apply it to the intended !-- When I get a male I want to breed -- I take a clone just like my girls !-- Then I can bring everyone up at the same age -- So U have fresh pollen when U need it ! -- I'll even keep him with the girls until one of the balls about to open up --Then he got to go somewhere else !-- I've used outside in winter down here as a boy bloom grow !-- Keep him da hell away from my girls !-- One male at a time in bloom !-- If some pollen gets loose U know who dad was !


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  I was checking out that video you posted about making the Rosen  Press  the only part I'm a little bit confused on is where you would get the heating elements it works out I have some aluminum plates already precut in the garage exactly the same as the ones on that video so I figured I would start there


----------



## Budlight

So I took down one of the white OG's yesterday I would have to say she looks pretty tasty can't wait to test her out
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Umbra it is about time U start breeding again !
Been looking at that too Bud !-- U need a heat controller and I think those blocks got a heating element in them !-- That the guts of it -- a heat controller and the blocks !---Must be a  thousand ways to press them together !-- I get me an air ram cylinder !-- Daddy did hydrolic and pneumatics! -- I got a working knowledge !-- I used to run punches and presses fabbing stuff at the job !-- I believe I can put a press together !-- Just as soon buy something already built and just work it!


----------



## Keef

Nice Bud !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Umbra it is about time U start breeding again !
> Been looking at that too Bud !-- U need a heat controller and I think those blocks got a heating element in them !-- That the guts of it those a heat controller and the blocks !---Must be a  thousand to press them together !-- I get me an air ram cylinder !-- Daddy did hydrolic and pneumatics! -- I got a working knowledge !-- I used to run punches and presses fabbing stuff at the job !-- I believe I can put a press together !-- Just as soon buy something already built and just work it!



 Keef  i'm a master at hydraulics that's my  Number one passion  I like to build cars the jump way the hell off the ground  just getting too old to be rolling around on the ground  beating on metal wrapping frames and stuff like that so I decided to take up my second passion which is  creating my own medicine I'm so sick of all the pills the doctor like to give me I never felt so horrible in my life on top of all the injections they kept giving me into my  neck  I would have to say I have a much better quality of life now than I did then


----------



## Budlight

Here's a pic of me playing with one of the cars I built







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

No doubt U can build a Rosin Press !-- Gopher !!! --Gotta go !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra I was checking out that video you posted about making the Rosen Press the only part I'm a little bit confused on is where you would get the heating elements it works out I have some aluminum plates already precut in the garage exactly the same as the ones on that video so I figured I would start there


 Amazon or ebay will work. I search for T shirt transfer equipment. In this case fish hatchery equipment, lol.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N2RBWVO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVA23CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Amazon or ebay will work. I search for T shirt transfer equipment. In this case fish hatchery equipment, lol.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N2RBWVO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVA23CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Sweet thank you so much umbra  i'm going to look it up right away


----------



## Keef

I had some of those hash oil  cartridges from the weed store !-- 70% THC !-- Sure we can handle it but normal casual tokers don't need something that  strong !-- I seen what this weed we grow does to people who don't smoke like we do !-- Cutting that Rosen Press oil in half for Liquid Weed will still rock they world !
It's  gonna be real hard for the po-po to find these THC carts without harassing a lot of innocent folks !
Just saying !--


----------



## Keef

Bud I was a legal morphine junkie for most of a decade !-- Sheet was killing me slowly !-- I went thru cold turkey withdrawals and without D.D. it may have killed me !-- I quit the doctors !-- I take my caps and I used to think I knew how to grow weed till I stumbled found out I didn't know squat about growing !-- We get recently hit weed Independence again after the bug wars !-- I ain't out to win no grower of the year award but I need my medicine !-- I got time to get good later !-- 2 heavy users D.D. got her own health problems --Takes awhile to break even !


----------



## WeedHopper

Bud,,you having problems with your shocks. :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Bud,,you having problems with your shocks. :rofl:



 That's not the first time I heard that one  hope your morning is going good buddy :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser,,doing fine my friend. Just playen wit ya bout yur car Bro. Thats cool.


----------



## Keef

I need one that can hold some weight and go very fast and looks like anything else on the street ! 

Hey Bud since U ain't afraid of a little in line pressure -- Go take a look at that Simply "C" Super Critical CO2 hash Oil extractor !-- I was saving up for one because that was the kind of oil was in those cartridges I got !
Then Umbra turned us on to that Rosin Press !-- U know those ceramic hair iron things like women's use !-
Don't try to use it as a press !-- It did not turn out well for me !-- Pretty sure U could make one yourself !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I need one that can hold some weight and go very fast and looks like anything else on the street !
> 
> Hey Bud since U ain't afraid of a little in line pressure -- Go take a look at that Simply "C" Super Critical CO2 hash Oil extractor !-- I was saving up for one because that was the kind of oil was in those cartridges I got !
> Then Umbra turned us on to that Rosin Press !-- U know those ceramic hair iron things like women's use !-
> Don't try to use it as a press !-- It did not turn out well for me !-- Pretty sure U could make one yourself !



 Keef I'm definitely going to make one especially with Umbra pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Yesser,,doing fine my friend. Just playen wit ya bout yur car Bro. Thats cool.



Hahah I no man :48:


----------



## Keef

I found one for  $250 plus those little mesh nylon or metal tea bags !-- Looks like U might better set to make hash too !-- Apparently squashing hash instead of flowers and stuff seems to be the way to go !
I was asking about what to do with the squashed pucks !-- Umbra say drop them in some Everclear! -- Get the left over  goodies out for medicine ! -- Umbra really jacked me with that Rosin Press !-- I had a plan to have one of those CO2 extractors and soon the law  looked like it might change I was gonna start buying all that worthless trim off U guys ! -- Not a problem !-- Lots of people could benefit from cartridges!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I found one for  $250 plus those little mesh nylon or metal tea bags !-- Looks like U might better set to make hash too !-- Apparently squashing hash instead of flowers and stuff seems to be the way to go !
> I was asking about what to do with the squashed pucks !-- Umbra say drop them in some Everclear! -- Get the left over  goodies out for medicine ! -- Umbra really jacked me with that Rosin Press !-- I had a plan to have one of those CO2 extractors and soon the law  looked like it might change I was gonna start buying all that worthless trim off U guys ! -- Not a problem !-- Lots of people could benefit from cartridges!



 You should send me the link for the one for 250


----------



## Keef

Bud I don't do computer stuff good and I don't know how to post a link !-- I Googled --Rosin Press and lots of stuff with pics came up I found several I like !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,all ya has to do Little Brother is put your POINTER over the Address Bar at the top of the page that your on,,right click(a box will pop up)scroll down and click on Cut. 
Now go back to OFC and right click over the box you type in(a box will pop up) scroll down and click paste. And thats it Bro.
Here is a tutorial on You Tube  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t6xFKvCeD0[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7PtuiBlqww[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Hopper could U repeat that part after Keef ? -- Is that English ?

Hippy I just got back from the shipping place and they closed today so your seed sitting on the bar !


----------



## Keef

My phone it don't do trick stuff like that Hopper !


----------



## Keef

Hippy meet the inside of a Mars Hydro !-- 

View attachment 20161226_142905.jpg


----------



## Keef

That shiny top piece is the back side of the light board !-- Not much to them if U could get parts !-- One half works it is either that driver thing or the light board !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> My phone it don't do trick stuff like that Hopper !



Your phone will do the same thing my friend. Instead of the pointer,,you use your finger instead. Forget it,,,cant teach an old dog a new trick. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Hopper !-- I can e-mail --goggle and find my way here !-- Only kilt 2 smart phones getting this far !


----------



## WoodHippy

If 2 black boxes connect to the fans. Then swap the other 2 connectors and see if the other side comes on. Then we just need to find a replacement


----------



## WoodHippy

You say u have 2 of them. If its the box at least you gain another light


----------



## Keef

Or flip the light board a 180 and hook it up and see if the other side comes on !-- I haven't been behind that light board backer but my bet is they hooked up in series and one chip on one side if out !-- I got 2 like this !
Time to do something !-- I would prefer to just buy another light board or driver but no -I can't find them but I don't know bout stuff like this !-- I can fix it if I had parts !


----------



## Keef

Gave these to Giggy just haven't sent them yet !--The  light board in each one has one chip out on one side ! --I hope he can fix them !
Mars Hydro works  better for me anyway ! 

View attachment 20161226_150332.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

180 degrees would be to much trouble. The white wire in the corner. Does that wire hook to the black box next to it. The other 2 should be 12 volt reduction drivers for the fans 

View attachment 20161226_142905_Ink_LI (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

I know what U saying Hippy !-- See those 2 connectors hanging from the light board ? -- I can  just take the whole lid and flip it around so I can hook them up to the opposite driver !-- Same side won't work ? -- It's  the light board !-- Opposite side works it's  the driver !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Those elves are sneaky!  Good afternoon OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482584655975.jpg


----------



## Keef

Made sense in my mind anyway !-- If I could get parts I could snatch a driver -- fan or light board out a light and have it working again in 10 minutes I'd like to be able to change light boards too all veg. Or all bloom !
The Mars Hydro got a 2 switches on the side marked veg. and bloom !-- 300 watts of  light and if one is on and the other off --U got a 150 watts light !


----------



## Keef

Bloom switch on only !

Bloom and veg on ! 

View attachment 20161226_154409.jpg


View attachment 20161226_154329.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

https://youtu.be/uyFpPSzjfUI

RIP George Michael


----------



## Keef

Hopper I found a way to post a link !-- Get D.D. to do it !-- She playing what she link to ?-- I'm scared !


----------



## Keef

Trying to find my place in this new world order and I got a question !-- When it comes to the news ? -- Can we believe the weather report or are they lying about that too !-- I get confused easily !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Can't sleep.  It's 12:40 AM.  I'll think I'll make it 420 here.


----------



## ness

Yes, that hit the spot.  Could, I make coffee.  I don't think so.  Yes, I'm going crazy.  I'm still alone.  And, I'm afraid at night.  I'm all lock up, got the dogs, and I am well protected.  Have not shoot my 45 yet.  I think it will happen today when the sun come up.  I watch a video on how to shoot a gun.  So, I'm all set.  I have shoot a 25 before.  So, I am not gun shy.  Just a little on the caution side.


----------



## ness

Had a S**** Day yesterday.  I have a feeling today is going to be better.  Can't believe I'm wide awake.  I know, I'll go see if there is a scary movie on.  That sure will help.  It pitch dark out there.  Time for the willy's.:bolt:


----------



## ness

Morning, Wake and Bake.  Just got done watching Into the Blue.  It was a good movie to watch while stone.  Did, some, chair dancing with the music at the end. :dancing:


----------



## ness

:spit: & :bong2:


----------



## ness

:fly:                                                                   

                       :fly:                                         :volcano vaporizer:

                                              :fly:                                                          :48:


----------



## ness

I'm smoking from my glass cone pipe.  Waiting for the sun to raise.  I'm cleaning the silverware draw out.  And, I have a window in front of the sink.  No, curtain.  I can not stand in front of a window in the dark.  I can not see what out there, I had to many pee and tom's when I was young.  No, Mom or Dad home.  Awful ........


----------



## ness

Up Date on my grow.  Well, I think, I put mj into flowering to soon.  And, I know, I over water to much.  Thing are not looking so good. H 78, T 79.  I do not know how to get the H down.  I have posted picture in the past.  I just can not seem to post them now.  Sorry, if that bother anybody. 

I'm seeing lady bugs out in the yard.  Going on a hunt later. :joint:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !

Ness girlfriend ain't no body gonna get thru the pack to hurt U !-- No one is gonna walk up to a house at night with Mastiff -Pit Bulls or any big dog !-- Another thing !-- If U gonna shoot that .45 use both hands !--It's  gonna kick like a mule !-- U Think there is a problem outside at night !-- Loose the hounds !
Somebody sneaking around my house at night I want to quietly  slip out the back door into the dark with them !-- Let the hunter become the hunted !-- That moment when they realize they are not alone in the dark !-- Priceless !


----------



## Keef

Ness with those dogs U don't even need a gun !-- They are not gonna let anyone hurt U !-- I got little bitty dogs but they job is just to wake me up and point which way !-- I got 3 --30 round mags for the SKS --If I can't solve the problem with 90 bullets -- I grab the close in gun !-- That pump 12 gauge ain't a hunting gun it shoots 7 times !--I'm after this army gun called a SAW !--I got a nervous trigger when it comes to fully automatic and end up spending all my time reloading! -- SAW got 3 round burst and can use a belt instead of magazines !-- I am proficient with firearms (and explosives ) !-- Everyone knows I'm about a crazy mofo anyway !-- Instead of chopping my house down with gunfire if it's  dark they in my element and I'm the hunter !


----------



## Keef

Lights on !-- I'm sexing something from Umbra called Wonder Berry !-- It's a  Plush Berry --Williams Wonder 
Cross --Is that right Umbra !-- Check the girls and more coffee and work this pipe!


----------



## umbra

Yes Keef that's it.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra !--I don't see any hair yet but I think it's a girl !- Started 4 seed and ended up with just the one !-- Soon as I get things straightened out I'm going back into the seed and Trying that Delta Wave again !--Had 1 out of 4 come up then it died !
D.D. and I were counting confirmed girls we got from what varieties and the unsexed seed plants --- We where I wanted to be with most of what I wanted !-- Time to start growing them a little bigger !-- I think I built a pretty firm base to build on with this plant !


----------



## Keef

I got a dozen girls from a dozen varieties with another half dozen varieties to sex !-- Keef been Berry, Berry busy collecting girls !-- Still looking for a lemon !


----------



## WeedHopper

Blah,blah,blah,ba,blah. Now i got a headache.  :rofl:

Just messen wit ya Keefer.


----------



## Keef

I am chatty ain't I Hopper !-- What U got planned today Cuz ?--- Won't no body wake up and come out to play !-- Bunch a Stoners! -- 

Night before last D.D. was up talking about how high she was !-- She ask me the next day what had she been smoking?  -- Taste like B.B. but kicked my *** !-- It was B.B.King that much is true !-- That was the pipe test for the first of my mutants !-- Blow the whistle and let's  do this thing !


----------



## umbra

Keef, the attraction of the Lemon Tree isn't the lemon taste as much as it is the 24% THC.


----------



## Keef

Umbra and that is a problem ? -- I want a good lemon because I want to do bad stuff and things to it !-- I've done something to the B.B. !-- I don't have to see anything to know !-- Don't even care what it was !


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Morning, Wake and Bake.  Just got done watching Into the Blue.  It was a good movie to watch while stone.  Did, some, chair dancing with the music at the end. :dancing:



That's a super good movie I just watch that the other night :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef good morning umbra


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- I thought I had run all the cuts from that Bubblicious -- The mom of that --B.B. -Bubblicious cross U growing -- I still got some !-- All I got left of her are cuts that survived the Zombie Juice !-- Mane I got a 9 pm buzz at 9 am !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Howard spent the night in er... Not sure what is wrong but we will find out. He goes back to my vets this morning.  Poor guy.
smoke um if you gotum


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Howard spent the night in er... Not sure what is wrong but we will find out. He goes back to my vets this morning.  Poor guy.
smoke um if you gotum


----------



## Budlight

Sure hope he's going to be OK Rose hope your morning gets a little better


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- So sorry !-- U know most of us have pets and they like family !-- Someone tell me --Get over it !-- It's  just a dog !-- I won't even say anything --I just look around for something to hit them with !--


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig[/ame]


----------



## Keef

What up G ? -- One day I'm gonna have to get me some of that Hippy Slayer and is it Star Fighter ? -- That I've heard U and Kraven talk about !-- Sounds like my kinda weed !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I got the cuts from the 2 Purple Haze girls mixed up ! -- One shows much more color in bloom than the other !-- I have to run them again to isolate the purple pheno !


----------



## Keef

I need to go see if my yeast is still alive -- I feel naked when I don't have something fermenting !-- Yeast still alive ? --I got 3 --36 ounce cans of  pears in heavy syrup !--I done this before !-- Makes good brandy !-- I want to see if I can hit 100 proof without a still !-- I think I can !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> What up G ? -- One day I'm gonna have to get me some of that Hippy Slayer and is it Star Fighter ? -- That I've heard U and Kraven talk about !-- Sounds like my kinda weed !--




There's lots of good stuff out there keef........... I have no doubt the genetics you got from Umbra are superior quality mj.......... getting it perform with your growing style is key also........ that takes practice, experience and solid advice......... the Hippy Slayer is a tough one to tame........ she'll hermie...... and if you don't hit all your marks when growing her she suffers............. there are strains/genetics out there where you can not be prefect and still get awesome results........... those are the ones you want keef.


----------



## Kraven

I am alive....really not sure *** is wrong with me....got some kinda holiday blues I can't seem to shake....

Well TBH I just really wish the "F" that my mom was here, that I hadn't killed so many people, I made better choices in life....I quit hurting the ones I love the most.....for the last 3 days I have just been so "lost" and I really, really don't know what to do or even how to find my way back...and what hurts the most is this just happened for NO reason I can think of......I was feeling fine,  then the next day I woke up and just could not function. Not even sure who or how to ask for help.....especially since I can't even explain it to myself?


----------



## Keef

I know G !-- If I could never lay hands on another variety I'd be just fine !-- I got that variety chasing disease us farmers got !-- I got G.G.#4- -Barney's Farm Night Shade -- Love Nurse Larry !--She good medicine !--Just had a taste of my Master Kush -- I'm a fan !-- I got stuff and things !-- My GG#4 has a natural mutation --It has the flat ribbon stem mutation !-- It's  fight me every step of the way but she a girl !-- The stuff I got from Umbra is outstanding but that Black Rose he used had a genetic anomaly! -- I got 2 more of those ribbon stem freaks !-- GDP-X-B.R.  and a The White times Black Rose !-- I want a boy like that to breed to my G.G. !
Make me an ornament house plant that U can smoke !


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> I am alive....really not sure *** is wrong with me....got some kinda holiday blues I can't seem to shake....
> 
> Well TBH I just really wish the "F" that my mom was here, that I hadn't killed so many people, I made better choices in life....I quit hurting the ones I love the most.....for the last 3 days I have just been so "lost" and I really, really don't know what to do or even how to find my way back...and what hurts the most is this just happened for NO reason I can think of......I was feeling fine,  then the next day I woke up and just could not function. Not even sure who or how to ask for help.....especially since I can't even explain it to myself?




the post should read gone fishing........ the short days can get you....... enjoy plenty of sunshine as soon as you can brother.......... and no remorse......... you were protecting us all......... no guilt there.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- U at the right place to talk !-- U know this IS gonna happen sometimes !-- Who knows what the trigger was ? -- I got a rune for this !-- U got to standstill and let this wash over U !-- U know it will end just hold your mental ground !-- You're a friggin warrior !-- U fought for those to weak or afraid to fight back on thier own !-- I salute U !-- This stuff like U feel right now is the price we pay !--It will wash over U don't let it consume U !


----------



## Kraven

Grower13 said:


> There's lots of good stuff out there keef........... I have no doubt the genetics you got from Umbra are superior quality mj.......... getting it perform with your growing style is key also........ that takes practice, experience and solid advice......... the Hippy Slayer is a tough one to tame........ she'll hermie...... and if you don't hit all your marks when growing her she suffers............. there are strains/genetics out there where you can not be prefect and still get awesome results........... those are the ones you want keef.




Keef just to follow up on 13 words...he is fosure not looking down his nose at you...the HS is in a class all by herself. It has taken me many turns to get her right...she is finicky, and if you miss a subtle sign she will go south very quickly, and she remembers everything, so anything that didn't fit her highness prissy butt will just leave a scar and will severely diminish harvest and may cause her to go full blown hermie at anytime during flower...oh and she needs to be a stand alone....she does not like being run with others, especially since each grow with her is slightly different....she is just very unpredictable. 

I hold some of Umbra's gear and his gear is on par with the Slayer, just much easier to grow and it also has a bit more forgiveness in the genetics.
Your work is solid, your plants look great...I would suggest you keep headed down the same path, your making progress and you dont have time to baby a plant for 70 days, plus she has to be VERY healthy at the flip....I only run her now every third turn...to much of a PIA when I have gear thats just as good and WAY easier to mess with. Peace


----------



## umbra

Keef, I know you can frankenplant a lemon strain. It's just that it reminds me a little bit of a B movie called the Toxic Avenger. A guy gets nuclear waste dumped on him at a landfill in NJ and mutates. Just don't want DD walking around with 3 eyes wondering why everyone is staring at her.


----------



## umbra

I believe the Dirty Hippie is half of Hippie Slayer, and Keef, I have that.


----------



## Kraven

Yea its the road kill skunk (RKS)in her the makes her so unpredictable, the DH hit a RKS and 12 packs of beans were made, this the best pheno and most stable of them all, not really a great high, you just get lost for 2 hours....but hands down the most potent smoke I have ever grown


----------



## Kraven

Well I'm taking 13's advice, gonna go and do a bit of pond hopping, just had a front through, tides are right and I'll have a few good hours of fishing...maybe that will alleviate some of this mess I'm feeling....plus it would be nice to land a few decent sized LMB today. Peace.


----------



## Keef

I understand your concern Umbra !-- I'm not using toxic waste or some kind of unknown chemical soup !-- This chemical long gone from the plant by the time it gets to the pipe! -- That fear would be a real concern if I were using colchicine !-- All I'm doing is replicating proven scientific tech !-- I'm the first test subject !-- I just wanted a blind test !-- I'm doing it to everything I got !-- I can't lay hands on outstanding genetics like that Lemon Trees and stuff like that and I got a snowballs chance in hell of breeding something like that !-- 
I'm not the best pharmer around !-- Only way I can play with the big boys is to go where they can't yet !-- Bring back a prize !-- A highly desirable trick pony or 2 or more ! -- Keef will have vengeance for being hunted all these years !-- It's  a personal thing Umbra !-- Like Kraven's stump !-- I'm not just gonna survive prohibition -- I'm coming up out of here with a team of Frankenplants !-- Shouldn't have let me know how much something like that Lemon Tree is worth !


----------



## Keef

Before U head out Kraven I found what I was looking for ! 

View attachment 20161227_105649.jpg


View attachment 20161227_105413.jpg


----------



## umbra

Lemon Tree is some of the most expensive weed you can buy here. If I go on weedmaps, I can see who has it and who doesn't. The ones without it, will be out of business in a month.


----------



## umbra

I have Bodhi's rks in another cross he did with his purple unicorn.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I have Bodhi's rks in another cross he did with his purple unicorn.





I'd like to run that umbra......... Bodhi gear is good stuff.


----------



## Keef

The thing I have right now that excites me most is Umbra's B.B. King crossed on Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer! -- This gonna be hard to beat !-- I got plenty fine stuff !-- I just have to chase varieties  sometimes !-- Umbra is an enabler !--


----------



## Keef

I feel the need to testify !-- That Nurse Larry Rose bred is top shelf !-- Fine-Fine Weed !


----------



## Keef

I know she don't look like much right now but this is the girl responsible for all my grow stuff !--- That right there is a 3 year old White Widow! -- She turned 3 in August !-- I got other clones !-- She fine !-- I got no reason to let her go ! 

View attachment 20161227_115940.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Just couldn't seem to make it out of the house, tossed my gear back up...headed to bed...maybe tomorrow will be another day.....


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> The thing I have right now that excites me most is Umbra's B.B. King crossed on Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer! -- This gonna be hard to beat !-- I got plenty fine stuff !-- I just have to chase varieties  sometimes !-- Umbra is an enabler !--



 Can't wait till I can say the same as you Keef so far I'm having no luck nothing but boys :watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven just wanted you to know that a lot has triggered this feeling of loss. The first three years during a holiday is especially hard when you have lost your mother. She wouldn't want you to feel sad. But like the nice words Keef posted, you do need to grieve. Please know you are loved and we thank you for protecting us. Really. really.


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm getting gun shy !-- I've had a run on girls lately when sexing !-- I know there's  a run of boys coming !
Makes me afraid to sex anything !--


----------



## Keef

Rose once I lost my way !-- The Runes Stones is one of the tools helped me find my way back !


----------



## Keef

Rose can I do one more ?- It caught my eye earlier !-- Very  powerful Rune ! 

View attachment 20161227_130104.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,i take it,,you figured out how to post pics,,,LOL


----------



## Kraven

Rose , Keef and 13...thank you all. I should not have dropped my problem like a bomb on the thread and I'm really sorry keef. I'll get this dealt with...one way or another (had the wife lock up my weps for a few days till this passes....knew I was on shaky ground when I even considered one to the temple to end the pain). Just unnerves me when I just cant seem to keep myself together....sleep was a no go, so now I just wait...wait till this passes or I figure out why I can't seem to manage myself properly. Rose your right, I miss Mom more than anything right now, she could just look at me and she would say the right things and no matter how ugly the world looked she was able to shed enough beauty on it that I knew deep in my heart all would be OK.....she is gone now, the world seems to be going to hell....well from my warped perception of reality....


----------



## Kraven

*  Merry Christmas, My Friend

By James M. Schmidt, a Marine Lance Corporal
stationed in Washington, D.C., in 1986

​  Twas the night before Christmas, he lived all alone,
In a one bedroom house made of plaster & stone.

 I had come down the chimney, with presents to give
and to see just who in this home did live

 As I looked all about, a strange sight I did see,
no tinsel, no presents, not even a tree.
No stocking by the fire, just boots filled with sand.
On the wall hung pictures of a far distant land.

 With medals and badges, awards of all kind,
a sobering thought soon came to my mind.
For this house was different, unlike any I'd seen.
This was the home of a U.S. Marine.

 I'd heard stories about them, I had to see more,
so I walked down the hall and pushed open the door.
And there he lay sleeping, silent, alone,
Curled up on the floor in his one-bedroom home.

 He seemed so gentle, his face so serene,
Not how I pictured a U.S. Marine.
Was this the hero, of whom Id just read?
Curled up in his poncho, a floor for his bed?

 His head was clean-shaven, his weathered face tan.
I soon understood, this was more than a man.
For I realized the families that I saw that night,
owed their lives to these men, who were willing to fight.

 Soon around the Nation, the children would play,
And grown-ups would celebrate on a bright Christmas day.
They all enjoyed freedom, each month and all year,
because of Marines like this one lying here.

 I couldnt help wonder how many lay alone,
on a cold Christmas Eve, in a land far from home.
Just the very thought brought a tear to my eye.
I dropped to my knees and I started to cry.

 He must have awoken, for I heard a rough voice,
"Santa, don't cry, this life is my choice
I fight for freedom, I don't ask for more.
My life is my God, my country, my Corps."

 With that he rolled over, drifted off into sleep,
I couldn't control it, I continued to weep.

 I watched him for hours, so silent and still.
I noticed he shivered from the cold night's chill.
So I took off my jacket, the one made of red,
and covered this Marine from his toes to his head.

 Then I put on his T-shirt of scarlet and gold,
with an eagle, globe and anchor emblazoned so bold.
And although it barely fit me, I began to swell with pride,
and for one shining moment, I was Marine Corps deep inside.

 I didn't want to leave him so quiet in the night,
this guardian of honor so willing to fight.
But half asleep he rolled over, and in a voice clean and pure,
said "Carry on, Santa, it's Christmas Day, all secure."

 One look at my watch and I knew he was right,
Merry Christmas my friend, Semper Fi and goodnight.
​*


----------



## Keef

Yep !--I do it too much ? -- I was gonna go do something but took a toke instead and forgot !-- Maybe I should cut back on the weed ? --- Nope !-- Have to find another way !-- D.D
 say smoking weed hurt her lungs !-- I better just obsorb everything I need to know about this Rosin and getting it into a cartridge !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven U had any edibles today ? -- Make it so !-- Big dose !


----------



## Kraven

*  Merry Christmas, My Friend

By James M. Schmidt, a Marine Lance Corporal
stationed in Washington, D.C., in 1986

​  Twas the night before Christmas, he lived all alone,
In a one bedroom house made of plaster & stone.

 I had come down the chimney, with presents to give
and to see just who in this home did live

 As I looked all about, a strange sight I did see,
no tinsel, no presents, not even a tree.
No stocking by the fire, just boots filled with sand.
On the wall hung pictures of a far distant land.

 With medals and badges, awards of all kind,
a sobering thought soon came to my mind.
For this house was different, unlike any I'd seen.
This was the home of a U.S. Marine.

 I'd heard stories about them, I had to see more,
so I walked down the hall and pushed open the door.
And there he lay sleeping, silent, alone,
Curled up on the floor in his one-bedroom home.

 He seemed so gentle, his face so serene,
Not how I pictured a U.S. Marine.
Was this the hero, of whom Id just read?
Curled up in his poncho, a floor for his bed?

 His head was clean-shaven, his weathered face tan.
I soon understood, this was more than a man.
For I realized the families that I saw that night,
owed their lives to these men, who were willing to fight.

 Soon around the Nation, the children would play,
And grown-ups would celebrate on a bright Christmas day.
They all enjoyed freedom, each month and all year,
because of Marines like this one lying here.

 I couldnt help wonder how many lay alone,
on a cold Christmas Eve, in a land far from home.
Just the very thought brought a tear to my eye.
I dropped to my knees and I started to cry.

 He must have awoken, for I heard a rough voice,
"Santa, don't cry, this life is my choice
I fight for freedom, I don't ask for more.
My life is my God, my country, my Corps."

 With that he rolled over, drifted off into sleep,
I couldn't control it, I continued to weep.

 I watched him for hours, so silent and still.
I noticed he shivered from the cold night's chill.
So I took off my jacket, the one made of red,
and covered this Marine from his toes to his head.

 Then I put on his T-shirt of scarlet and gold,
with an eagle, globe and anchor emblazoned so bold.
And although it barely fit me, I began to swell with pride,
and for one shining moment, I was Marine Corps deep inside.

 I didn't want to leave him so quiet in the night,
this guardian of honor so willing to fight.
But half asleep he rolled over, and in a voice clean and pure,
said "Carry on, Santa, it's Christmas Day, all secure."

 One look at my watch and I knew he was right,
Merry Christmas my friend, Semper Fi and goodnight.
​*


----------



## Keef

U got to quit thinking of edibles as recreational! -- U need to be taking 2-3 doses every friggin day !-- A dose up can feel but still function !-- The right dose will slow U down some !-- I need to get after Cane too !-- Take your medicine Cane !--- I know what's  happening when U go black for days at a time !-- This WILL help !


----------



## Keef

Pharmers that grow the best medicine in the world and don't take it regularly ? -- I'm the crazy one ?- Unless U ain't got enough yet U should be on an edible or caps !-- Every day !-- Pot farmers is crazy ! 
Make me go off !-- I need some caps !- Dammit where's  my pipe!


----------



## Kraven

No edibles, out of hash atm. Great minds think alike though....wait I found a 2g hash puck.....hell I have not even smoked yet today....was sorta waiting to see if this mood would shift on its own....really don't just wanna cover it with THC...need to find whats eating me first....or try....hopefully. Wife getting worried, asked me if I wanted to take my special pills and go sit under my lights.....told her NO...light therapy and them damn amitriptyline...takes me three weeks of agony to titrate off and start sleeping again....now it fosure fixes my problem...but it was replaced by cannabis and I have not taken it in over a year now...and really just dont want to start taking it again...and in the wisdom of the VA..... my psychiatrist left, so they will be issuing me another in 2 months, I have to go in next week and talk to the MH pharmacist so they can extend my scripts till I get an appointment...I don't know who I will see and that's a big... a really big thing to me. Trust is a big issue with me. Period.


----------



## Keef

Got high and fell off my soap box !- What was I preaching about ? -I do that U know ? - I make my caps outta decarbed trim Kraven !-- Unless I want to get very high ! - I find it easier to control dosage with caps !-- RSO dose the size of a grain of rice ? -- Sometimes it's  a big grain sometimes smaller !-- I do better with caps !-- U ain't gonna cover it up with THC Kraven !-- This is PTSD medicine it allows U to deal with the demons on your own terms !-- Yeah I know about the demons !-- THC / CBDs is a weapon it'll help put them back on a leash !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven, I feel your pain coming thru in the words you write.   In the simplest form, it's called depression & it has no rhyme or reason only overwhelming sadness. Many times it seems that surely death is the better alternative. I think that you must express these feelings or that they will rob you of peace & happiness. So, put it out there whenever you need to for sanity's sake. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482012051193.jpg


----------



## ness

I know those feelings about demons.  That is why I was posting, so, much early this morning.  We don't have the same demons.  But, my mind F*** with me endlessly sometimes.  Kraven my psychiatrist left to, now, I'm lost.  I have to talk to a picture on a computer.  Now, that S****.  I sure miss her (psy).  We talk the real talk.  Almost called the Hot Line early this morning just to talk, but, I didn't want the po po out here and have them carry me away.  Not, at this time.  Take Care Kraven.  Hay, Kraven, how, much mj, do you put in your Brownie Mix?  I try it once, and I'll think, I'll add more herb.

Rose, I'm sorry to hear about Howard.  My thought go out to you. How is he feeling now?

Mail Santa came to my house today.  Brought me my 3 inch pipe with screens.  Smoking my hash.  Love that buzz and taste.  My glass pipes just were not buying it.


----------



## Keef

Ness another one needs to be on caps or edibles regularly !-- Grow-grow - grow Ness !--U need to take  a daily dose of weed !--


----------



## ness

Head Rush......


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Got high and fell off my soap box !- What was I preaching about ? -I do that U know ? - I make my caps outta decarbed trim Kraven !-- Unless I want to get very high ! - I find it easier to control dosage with caps !-- RSO dose the size of a grain of rice ? -- Sometimes it's  a big grain sometimes smaller !-- I do better with caps !-- U ain't gonna cover it up with THC Kraven !-- This is PTSD medicine it allows U to deal with the demons on your own terms !-- Yeah I know about the demons !-- THC / CBDs is a weapon it'll help put them back on a leash !



Maybe my tolerance is whacked but, I fill the cap with rso...no grain of rice.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U say that just to make me feel better ? -- I got a bit of a tolerance too !-- I'm not sure I ever been too high !-- Normal people though ? --a grain of rice !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
One more day at work and 5 days off.
Got my order from Nirvana Took me 15 min to find and extract the seeds
Time for a Buzz


----------



## Keef

Hippy I like looking for seed in a seed order !-What did U get ?- Dude U got seed sitting on my bar !-- Dam I forgot Cuz !-- They can't leave till 3 tommorrow !-- I'm slow but I do get it done , ask around ! --I knew there really was something I was supposed to do !


----------



## Budlight

Cleaning out the other half of the garage today it's been quite an adventure I've owned this house for over 10 years done nothing but build cars and continuous projects I tell you I'm finding stuff in the weirdest places I said to the wife I don't mind getting rid of a lot of the stuff but then she said you need to get rid of those 18 inch base bins I said hell no how am I supposed to make the girls dance :banana: she just gave me a funny look and walked out of the garage  hope everybody's having a good day :joint4:


----------



## WoodHippy

No worries Cuz. 
Seed I got 10 regular seed of AK48
Genetics	Colombian Gold x Thai x Mexican x Afghani
Plant Type	Hybrid
Cultivation	Indoor, Indoor as well as Outdoor
Plant Height	Medium
Average Yield	400 - 500 g/m² in SOG
Flowering Period	7 - 9 weeks
THC	High
CBD	Medium
Effect	Happy, Euphoric, Relaxed
Flavor	Sweet, Earthy, Flowery
Medical     *Stress, Depression, Insomnia*
The bold text is why I got that one

and it came with 10 unknown 
I have another order on the way it 
Misty Kush  Medusa (Misty x White Widow x Skunk) x Master Kush


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> No worries Cuz.
> Seed I got 10 regular seed of AK48
> Genetics	Colombian Gold x Thai x Mexican x Afghani
> Plant Type	Hybrid
> Cultivation	Indoor, Indoor as well as Outdoor
> Plant Height	Medium
> Average Yield	400 - 500 g/m² in SOG
> Flowering Period	7 - 9 weeks
> THC	High
> CBD	Medium
> Effect	Happy, Euphoric, Relaxed
> Flavor	Sweet, Earthy, Flowery
> Medical     *Stress, Depression, Insomnia*
> The bold text is why I got that one
> 
> and it came with 10 unknown
> I have another order on the way it
> Misty Kush  Medusa (Misty x White Widow x Skunk) x Master Kush




Those sound pretty tasty my friend :48:


----------



## Keef

Get'm wet Hippy !-- I loose lots of stuff but then sometimes like today I find stuff !-- Been outta Nurse Larry for a week or whatever !-- (it's  all the same day to me ) -- I was emptying the trash under the end table and found one dem big pill bottles full of NL. !-- I'm gonna call it a good day !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey fellow stoners,  it's 4:20!  
:48:

My progress today. 

View attachment 20161227_172254.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm scared of them free seed they send !-- Place yourself in my situation !-- U just found out U really don't know squat about growing weed and U got plants vegging away and just discovered U can root a weed cutting !-- Then right there in front your eyes with the lights on 18/6 a friggin plant goes into bloom !-- I didn't know what an auto was all I thought was this ain't right !---What da hell ? -- Weed don't do this U have to be outside or flip the lights to send a plant to bloom !-- The rooted cuts were blooming too !-- I had questions !-- I kilt that demon possessed abomination !-- That just not right for a plant to do that !


----------



## WoodHippy

When I find a male ak48 We gonna make some beans. Heck one of them over in the 
paper towel might just be one. 
I like to share seed,


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Get'm wet Hippy !-- I loose lots of stuff but then sometimes like today I find stuff !-- Been outta Nurse Larry for a week or whatever !-- (it's  all the same day to me ) -- I was emptying the trash under the end table and found one dem big pill bottles full of NL. !-- I'm gonna call it a good day !



 I would say that is definitely a good fine the only thing I found today was a little bit of white powdery mildew so I cranked everything up to 39 to 40° for  about two hours  and sprayed everything down with some hydrogen peroxide plus cleaning the other side of the garage  found some interesting things but nothing as good as that  :48:  P.S  Rock wool socks  you will never find it in my garden again


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey St Nick you gonna fully enclose it . Been thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Budlight

Well I was pretty afraid that when I went in there after it being at 41° I got us for about two hours to an a half hours I thought they'd be all wilted and unhappy looking but this is how they look


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> Hey St Nick you gonna fully enclose it . Been thinking of doing the same thing.



That's the plan.  Board and batten hardwood siding,  more insulation , Help, I may even replace the trailer with a stickbuilt right under the roof I'm building now.


----------



## St_Nick

Looking real good Bud.


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Looking real good Bud.



 Thank you very much Nick  :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Bud got it going on. And whats up with rock wool
Nick It gonna be real nice when ya done
Keef  I would have let it grow


----------



## Keef

Nick did U build the trusses yourself !-- Without a nail gun that's  a lot of work itself !-- Man with a plan !

Bud looks like they doing just fine in the cool !-- Some body gonna have plenty fine weed !-- We'll have to learn to make that Rosin oil and get it into a cartridge together !-- Give me another month or 2 I'll be ready !-- I haven't even did any research into those terps Umbra told me about !-- Another thing I know is it I can combine those 2 lights and have a good one -- I'll have the lights to double bloom soon as I got the plants and build the boxes !-- Might have enough pumps already !-- Might do one of the Bud style !


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Bud got it going on. And whats up with rock wool
> Nick It gonna be real nice when ya done
> Keef  I would have let it grow



 Really there's nothing wrong with it I'm just being picky I like to push a lot of water and if they stay saturated too long they start to mould up so I just stopped using it all together  now that makes two things you won't find my garden dirt or Rockwool  as soon as things give me problems once I  get rid of it there's too many options out there


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nick did U build the trusses yourself !-- Without a nail gun that's  a lot of work itself !-- Man with a plan !
> 
> Bud looks like they doing just fine in the cool !-- Some body gonna have plenty fine weed !-- We'll have to learn to make that Rosin oil and get it into a cartridge together !-- Give me another month or 2 I'll be ready !-- I haven't even did any research into those terps Umbra told me about !-- Another thing I know is it I can combine those 2 lights and have a good one -- I'll have the lights to double bloom soon as I got the plants and build the boxes !-- Might have enough pumps already !-- Might do one of the Bud style !



 I'm definitely game on the Rosin and cartridges  I think the terps is the way to go that's why I was telling you to watch that video along time ago that's what back I was using and the good thing about it is if you come across something that doesn't taste good you can make it taste good :48:


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna learn to be proficient at Rosin Press Tech -- I still got my eye on that Super Critical CO2 extractor !-- Some body gonna make a knock off cheaper than $3,500 !-- I be looking at all this hotplates and sheet -- Recipe for me to burn myself more than once and all this pressing a couple grams at a time !-- That CO2 extractor got a 90 minute run time (30 minutes for me )to extract an ounce ( of hash ) !-- I can load it turn it on and go get higher !-- That's  my kinda machine !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick did U build the trusses yourself !-- Without a nail gun that's  a lot of work itself !-- Man with a plan !
> !



You got it Keef.  Before I started this project I went out and bought 2 air nailers.  I'm a perfectionist though so building rafters is slow work.  Frame 'em up with regular 16 penny nails and then put the gusset plates on with the nailers. I built eleven rafters today. I'm proud of myself:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hippy, I've been interested in that AK48 for a while; you'll have to keep us posted.


----------



## umbra

watching The Maltese Falcon, in B&W hi def?


----------



## Keef

That's  deep Umbra !-- U high ? -- Course U are !-- Black and white in high Def ? --


----------



## Keef

Nick when U get it walled in ? -- Thought about pulling that trailer out and put on the new build with the center the door ? -- When U get the build done it can be a guest wing !- But Twix here and there ? -- I'm brain damaged U know ? --
 I'd hang a sheet load of lights out there and start cranking it out ? -- When I had a butt load put up It'd finish it up and move in !-- There will be a dedicated grow room ?


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Well I was pretty afraid that when I went in there after it being at 41° I got us for about two hours to an a half hours I thought they'd be all wilted and unhappy looking but this is how they look


 
Bud, so, beautiful. :icon_smile:

Time to see if there is any movies on that, I like.  Just got dish and had 3 month free of HBO, Showtime, etc.  Not going to get any, they just play movies I've seen 10 years ago.  Later


----------



## Keef

Mane I'm glad I will be putting hard wood floors over the bare concrete in there !-- Dis morning I was wishing I hadn't killed my yeast I could just kept a culture and keep it going !-- I apparently didn't kill the yeast dead enough in a bottle of blueberry it popped the cork since I was there last  !-- That stain ain't coming up !-- Good news !-- I got live yeast for sure ! -- Don't tell D.D. !-- Why that room got bare concrete floors ? -- The beach got sand ever where and U gonna install carpet ? -- Give me a friggin break !-- Be careful !-- Don't track in any sand !-- Yeah right !


----------



## Keef

Nick did I send U some Hoe Berry seed ? -- I sent some to someone maybe more than one !-- Anyway anybody got some ? -- U might want to be planting some !

Somebody got some GDP-x- BPU too !-- Might want to drop them if U got them too !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe I didn't send any to anyone !-- I don't remember !-- Nick I think I call that Strawberry hooch -- "Strawberry Surprise" !-- U finish a glass of "Strawberry Wine "-- and --Surprise !-- Wine don't do that !
I'm sick I tell U !--


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful Budlight.

mr rb is going to get howard soon. We will all be glad when he is home..he had to be muzzled our special needs dog.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0061.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Thank you Rose I'm really glad to hear that he is coming home  I bet it's a lot of stress off your shoulders


----------



## Keef

Oh !- The Black Berry brandy was too sweet and why didn't I make more ? -- If it weren't a natural state of mind for me --I'd be confused ! -- Plus could I have at least made enough Watermelon to keep some around ? -- but baby I got a full bottle in there ? -- I'm saving that one !-- O.K. !--
 My thoughts ?
 Just finish that glass of blackberry and U gonna think I'm about the coolest thing since sliced bread !


----------



## Keef

Confused again !-- I thought it was the new puppy Wilson who was sick !-- Best wishes Rose !


----------



## rogokie

Keef, I do regular extraction using hexane or acetone & a 1000ml soxhlet & stirring heat mantel.  If I can help you let me know.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodHippy

DirtyDiana said:


> Hippy, I've been interested in that AK48 for a while; you'll have to keep us posted.



Will do I am really hoping for a male and female


----------



## Keef

Rogo -- U making THC acetate ? -- I appreciate the offer Cuz but I'd be afraid of the hexane ? -- I'm looking to go solvent less !--


----------



## Keef

Rogo -- I got a lab quest for U if U up to it ?-- THCA Crystals and the byproduct CBD Crystals !-- It's outta my skill range right now but I can be taught and I'd really like to learn ! -- Solvent pairs and stuff ? -- If U doing what I think U doing then U can do this !-- Wanna give it a shot ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just sayin'...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481760363959.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

True Dat DD.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

MTV Live just started the 2nd hour of Prince videos and music !-- I'm high and digging it !-- I got no apologies!


----------



## Keef

Black Berry?  -- Told U !-- 
Gyspie told her when she was young it would take a special man to deal with her !-- I don't consider myself "special"--- but I got her number !
Shoulda seen her first time she got high !


----------



## Keef

I got a New Year's resolution !-- I'm gonna crack 100 proof fruit liquor this year ! -- Without distilling !-- U see  Moonshiners distill off high proof alcohol 160-190 proof ? -They take the alcohol off and leave the water !-- - Then temper it down to 100 --110 proof by adding water !-- I can leave the alcohol and remove the water !-- Fruit terepenes like alcohol !-- This good liquor ya'll !


----------



## mrcane

Ya'll been chatty today..took one of my Nurse Larries today...milky with a little amber...just four nice nugs 
Going to let the other one go more amber....
..................:48:.......... 

View attachment 20161227_174940_001.jpg


View attachment 20161227_174844.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Mrcane they look tasty. What she be.
G13 That looks tasty.  What she be


----------



## mrcane

Nurse Larry....smoking on some now, :48:


----------



## Keef

I know what it is cause I'm smoking some right now !-- That be what Lady Rose did with a Larry OG dad on a clone only Medicine Woman cut !-- Hit the bullseye too !


----------



## Keef

Cane I'm gonna press Nurse Larry Hash and put it in an e-cig cartridge !-- Guaranteed to blow your mind !


----------



## Keef

I just returned some Nurse Larry seed (F-1 I assume )to Rose and if ya'll be good boys and girls she might make some more seed !-- You'll  like it !
Yo Cane where some pretty Purple bud ?


----------



## Rosebud

Howard is [email protected] woo hoo..  Seems to be doing well.  I am just sitting here getting a big head cause of all the nurse larry talk.  Then Cane shows me a mouth watering bud... I went in and told my fresh popped seedlings they had big shoes to fill.  Thank you guys.

Kraven, i hope your feeling better. Cane we heart ya man.. thanks for the picture.. Yum.  Hi Ness, hippy wh, et all


----------



## rogokie

Yo Keef.  THCA & CBD byproducts is way to go.  Everclear may be for you.  Hexane is commonly used for edible extracts and it is commonly used a electronics cleaner.  Flammability isn't bad but if indoor better with vent blower (bathroom).

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Nope Rogo !-- I want to put it in e-cig cartridges !-- I can't get an alcohol extraction clean enough for that !-- Rosin Press is cheap ,easy and solvent less !-- Maybe super critical CO2 later !


----------



## Keef

Hexane extract  is commonly used in edibles ? -- I'm not so sure about that Cuz !-- Can't for the life of me understand why someone would do that !-- To each his own !-- I would hope that would be on commercial wrappers !


----------



## DirtyDiana

One of my favs!   https://youtu.be/0-7IHOXkiV8


----------



## Keef

Don't be looking at that link !-- D.D. spilling the beans on my secret jams !-- Curse U woman !-- They don't need to know about stuff like that !--


----------



## Keef

Toking on Nurse Larry and I had a thought !-- Happens once in awhile !-- I don't drink beer but I know some ya'll do !-- Brewing wine is not that different than brewing beer !-- If U can do one U should be able to brew both !--  Beer drinkers may I have your attention ? -- I got a question !-- If I were to brew a strong beer cause I can !-- Then do  that voodoo that I do and condense it !-- Make malt liquor look like near beer !-- I can but the little bubbles back in if U want ?-- Is that something beer drinkers would like ?-- I mean how strong would U like your beer ? -- If I manage to hit 100 proof without distilling I could do the same to "beer" !-- It wouldn't be beer anymore would it ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, beer brewers already do this and so do whiskey distillers.
http://cooperriverdistillers.com/563-2


----------



## rogokie

Hexane is used to extract corn oil, vegetable oil, soy oil, many other oils.  It's done on a very large scale by manufacturers. 
As for e CIG that's no problem. Not even much smell.  I remember veg glycerine.... Glycol.... & wax to suit. Not a whole lot of taste.  Add some.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.   Glad to be back, hope everyone is great, good to hear about Howard.  Well, thats about all I got atm.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
What Dog --Big weekend !

Kraven how U doing this morning ? -- America gonna buy progress with the blood of our children !-- Yes it hurts! -- We just live in the world --We don't make the rules -

Umbra -- Of course the big Brewers are doing this !-- They growing huge fields of weed too !-- Mind if I add a skill to my resume ? -- I enjoy seeing if I can do something !-- I can also make gun powder !-- Never know when U might need to get hands on and put one of these skills to work !-- Besides I just enjoy brewing !

Morning Rogo -- I don't need hexane !-- Big business growers can use it !--


----------



## Keef

Early still gathering my thoughts !
Rogo man I wasn't giving U a hard time or anything --Mane to each his own !
G13 --I wasn't trying to start an argument !-- It is what it is and I got to find a way to live in your world !-- Don't mean I feel any different about what happened !
I need more coffee !-- There's  my pipe !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. !-- Better get up this weed ain't gonna smoke it's self !
About the brewing and growing !-- Member that Y2K thing going into 2000 ?
Made me think !-- If society were to break down or I got my happy a** in enough trouble U I needed to go off grid  -what skills would be nice to have ? --Skills besides the ones I got courtesy of Uncle Sam !--- Skills I felt were needed ---Be able to make electricity several ways -- Be able to make good liquor! --Grow fine weed and have the genetics put away  -- Have the knowledge to make gunpowder and Improvised explosives ! -- I guess I'm pretty much there !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Early still gathering my thoughts !
> Rogo man I wasn't giving U a hard time or anything --Mane to each his own !
> G13 --I wasn't trying to start an argument !-- It is what it is and I got to find a way to live in your world !-- Don't mean I feel any different about what happened !
> I need more coffee !-- There's  my pipe !




:confused2:     :huh:............ there ain't nothing wrong with a SHTF plan........... got my BUG OUT BAG.


----------



## Keef

Hey G13  wanna get high !-- No I was just up early doing my morning ritual of checking the news and weather -- See what happened in the world and what the weather forecast !-- I saw stuff I'm having trouble normalizing -- I have trouble keeping my thoughts to myself !-- I think I did good !-- I decided if I speak mind me and G13 will end up fighting again and I'm not gonna pick a fight --today !-- 
So let's burn !-- We can fight another day !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Hey G13  wanna get high !-- No I was just up early doing my morning ritual of checking the news and weather -- See what happened in the world and what the weather forecast !-- I saw stuff I'm having trouble normalizing -- I have trouble keeping my thoughts to myself !-- I think I did good !-- I decided if I speak mind me and G13 will end up fighting again and I'm not gonna pick a fight --today !--
> So let's burn !-- We can fight another day !



I don't fight....... I do tell the side some don't like......... 


*was supposed to be a photo inserted here*


----------



## yarddog

I gave my uncle and aunt, and my grandfather a jar of bpu for Christmas.      My granddad was happy, but my aunt and uncle already knew what I had and was excited to get it.  gramps just heard "homegrown" and thought it was some brush weed.    I dropped by a few hours later and they was all tore up.   Bpu done socked it to them.   Rarely does anyone smoke what I grow.   I don't socialize much, plus I don't want people thinking I am sitting on some fine smoke either.   Best to stay in the shadows and out of sight.


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> I gave my uncle and aunt, and my grandfather a jar of bpu for Christmas.      My granddad was happy, but my aunt and uncle already knew what I had and was excited to get it.  gramps just heard "homegrown" and thought it was some brush weed.    I dropped by a few hours later and they was all tore up.   Bpu done socked it to them.   Rarely does anyone smoke what I grow.   I don't socialize much, plus I don't want people thinking I am sitting on some fine smoke either.   Best to stay in the shadows and out of sight.




TELL NO ONE...... but us! 

y'all missed another picture....... a good one.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC.....Rose glad to hear Howard's doing better...
       Morning puff.....:48:


----------



## bozzo420

I am making some pot wine when I get home. a quarter pound in a 6 gallon carboy should about do it. I have some wine making friends, I'll get them to set me up a run and then add the pot.  Another friend makes pot beer. He says that pot is a cousin to hops. just replace the hops with buds.  
good morning


----------



## mrcane

So I have some plants in veg.in one gal pots want to transplant to three gal then flip them..
Question is...will the three gal be big enough to finish up??? I usually finish in five gal. Trying to cut down on soil useage and make more room...


----------



## Keef

Bozzo in the house ! -- I'm there !- There is a couple ways to do it !-- The THC will come over into the alcohol  !--- U could ferment with the weed in the mash !-- I'm going for the WOW effect !-- Make a light colored wine and stick a bud into the finished brew !-- I want them to see that Bud in the bottle !
I know G13 -- That's  why we just have to agree to disagree ! -- I have questions --I have tools to help me understand it better !-- I threw that tarot spread out the other day and the first 2 were  the World crossing the Fool or the Fool crossing the World -- I don't remember which way --but it don't matter means the same !---I didn't need the lying a** media to tell me what that meant !


----------



## Grower13

mrcane said:


> So I have some plants in veg.in one gal pots want to transplant to three gal then flip them..
> Question is...will the three gal be big enough to finish up??? I usually finish in five gal. Trying to cut down on soil useage and make more room...




sure 3 gallon is big enough........... 3 gallon or smaller is big enough for most indoor situations......... I use a 1 or a 2 gallon to flower in........ I try to keep my plants under 3ft tall.......... you can repot them and flip them....... the roots should fill the pot pretty good.


----------



## Keef

I heard that G !-- U got to throttle back that BPU Cane !-- It will get too big too quick !-- I like to keep them under 3 feet too for now  !-- Instead of one big plant I'd just as soon have 2 smaller ones !-- Truth is --I don't know squat about growing in dirt !--Listen to G13 !


----------



## Keef

Bozzo look at one of those wine making sites and order some of that Red Star wine making yeast !-- Hungry little buggers --feed them right and they will make plenty alcohol !


----------



## mrcane

Thanks G13....Keef...I will definitely be going that route.....


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC,

Cane, can you let them veg a week or so after you transplant before going into flower?
I find that not a lot of root growth takes place in flower, do you see that too G13?

howard is doing well... still growly but a lot better. Our 22 year old washer died. Mr rb is calling a repair man, really I say?  
Mr and mrs harley tsu are finally getting bred... He just is starting to open. Have seeds for anyone who wants a cbd, i hope. here's to them!

Daughter and i went to a dispensary an hour away.. OMG... all the strains... we were very bad.  Smoking some chocolope with a bit of BLACK HAZE! to be followed  pineapple,  tangie, gg4, washington glue,blue dragon,  The black haze is in caps. It tastes horrible but i love the high. It has purple haze columbian gold and columbian black?  I have never heard of columbian black have you guys?


----------



## Keef

Only about 9,000 plus varieties Rose !-- When I came back to growing I spent some time tracing genetics !-- I had this idea that there would be a set of root strains everything else came from and I wanted them !-- Somewhere along the way -- I lost my way !-- Put me down for some CBD seed Rose !-- I could use some today !-- I'm making grandpa noises !-- U want a new washer U got to get crazy like Keef --just go in there and kill your old one !-- Tell them it was possessed and U were just releasing a trapped spirit !-- Everyone will understand !


----------



## umbra

Good morning all. 
Cane, in regards to the pot size. Yes 3 gal will work, but so will you. You will need to water every day with the 3 gal pots. It's a weird size for the plant. I used 3 gal air pots for 5 years and then stepped up to 5 gal grow bags after I saw the difference it made. They may seem not completely dry after a day, but overnight they will if you go 2 or more days without watering.
Rose, I have the black haze from Hot House Flowers and the black Columbian from SnowHigh. Both of these strain are long flowering, ie more than 12 weeks.


----------



## Keef

U know our washer must be at least that old !-- replaced the dryer a few years ago !-- It somehow met with a tragic end !


----------



## umbra

Dog, I'm very pleased that your family liked the BPU and that you did such a great job. Thanks.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> U know our washer must be at least that old !-- replaced the dryer a few years ago !-- It somehow met with a tragic end !


 A self inflicted head wound, twice in the back of the motor. I bet it was ruled an accidental shooting.


----------



## Keef

Musta been suicide Umbra !-- When something goes wrong I usually get the blame anyway !-- Maybe sometimes I help stuff happen !-- I got stories I can't talk about !-- I mean in a court of law I would probably walk !--Knowing the truth and proving it can be difficult !- I get credit /blame for stuff I didn't even know happened !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef good morning Umbra   Morning everyone else hope you guys are all off to a good start this morning  this weather change has me moving in sloth mode which sucks because I have so much work to do outside I feel like it's never going to end  some days I just want to sit back and watch my plants grow  but then again to get the best you  get no rest  trying for some Skunky funk chunks but I think I'm going to have to add some more nurse Larry f2 and a couple of the B.B kings :48:


----------



## Budlight

What temperatures do you guys find your grows like the best  i've been keeping my flower room around 25° but it seems like they like it a lot harder because when I looked at them when they were around 40° yesterday they were happy as heck should I bump the temps back up


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud old Stoners down here can't easily convert temps from C. to F. ? --- 25 C = 77 F ? -- That's  about where I run !--


----------



## Keef

That also happens to be a good brewing temp !-- It doesn't give a big boost but the yeast make CO2 -- Plant uses CO2 -- Keef gets high !-- It's  the circle of life !


----------



## Budlight

Thanks Keef  I seen that you got your light back up and working if I'm correct  that company sells a lot of replacement parts for those lights and the lady seem to be kind of helpful  I think I'm going to order one of those king LEDs like Lewis  has  I noticed they're the one of the only ones I have the yellow LEDs as well as White and  A decent percentage of blue plus I really like their layout plan of the LEDs I'm hoping it will work good on the babies


----------



## umbra

Bud, keeping the lights on temp below 80 is highly recommended. But with that said, outdoors temp out here are over 100 F in the summer and the plants love it. Cannabis can grow in a wide range of conditions and thrive, but...when indoor temp get above the 80 F level there is excessive stretch and the buds tend to be airy. Keeping the lights on temp below 80 and lights off temp 10 degrees cooler when flowering will help keep the stretch to a min and make nugz hard and dense.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud, keeping the lights on temp below 80 is highly recommended. But with that said, outdoors temp out here are over 100 F in the summer and the plants love it. Cannabis can grow in a wide range of conditions and thrive, but...when indoor temp get above the 80 F level there is excessive stretch and the buds tend to be airy. Keeping the lights on temp below 80 and lights off temp 10 degrees cooler when flowering will help keep the stretch to a min and make nugz hard and dense.



 Thank you so much Umbra I will follow exactly what you said :48:


----------



## Keef

3 - 36 ounce cans of Libby's pears halves in heavy syrup -- 5 lbs sugar --beat them up with a mixer --Add live yeast from previous batch and we making pear wine --so we can make pear brandy !-- Dam good Pear Brandy too !-- I don't remember seeing that at the liquor store !


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC,
> 
> Cane, can you let them veg a week or so after you transplant before going into flower?
> I find that not a lot of root growth takes place in flower, do you see that too G13?




Rose the last crop I ran I re potted and flipped at same time.......... I was surprised how much the roots grew and filled the bottom 1/3rd of the pot with 3 different strains....... I'll most likely never go more than a week or 10 days after repotting before putting them in flower again.......... I think given space the plants roots do what the plants stems do....... grow like crazy after flip.......... I think its natures way of letting the roots reach out for new area and new nutrients for the coming work load........ I do want to point out that I'm growing Hydroponically in coco.


----------



## Keef

Missed that Bud !-- No the light is still down !-- I'll see if I can combine them and make one good one !-- I got extra lights but  I'll need it  later !-- Looks like I got the plant numbers down so soon I can let them get bigger and grow more without having to increase plant count !-- Still got some stuff to work out !


----------



## Keef

85/67 F today -- Tell me about this thing they call winter ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> 85/67 F today -- Tell me about this thing they call winter ?





It looks something like this








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Be like heaven for an orthopedic surgeon doing hip replacements ! --Looks too cold for me !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Be like heaven for an orthopedic surgeon doing hip replacements ! --Looks too cold for me !--



 I will agree that's why I hide in my little jungle where the temps are 25 to 30+ all the time :48:


----------



## Keef

Got a paper plate of trim in the oven at 240 F. Gotta make some caps !-- 
Bud I spent a winter in the mountains up near the Korean border escorting convoys as a Military Policeman !--   -40 F. the wind howling ! - I was thrilled not to be in the jungles of Vietnam !-- No combat experience !-- Unless standing your ground with a shield and a riot baton during the race riots of the early 70's counts ? Nothing like being outnumbered and fighting for your life  with a stick and a shield !--  Then a winter up near Chicago !-- I can't do that cold  anymore ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef  this is the first winter I don't have to work outside I tell you that cold was wearing on me pretty good so this year I'm just going to hibernate in the garage and concentrate on  doing my thing in my little jungle  when I get all 8 bins running with 2 in each bin it's going to look sweet  just need to quit having bad luck with all these boys :48:


----------



## rogokie

No harm, Keef.  Safety first.  You may check how oil is extracted from vegetables.  When you're really board!  LOL!!!!!

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

No problem Rogo !-- I was out to learn how to get what we grow into an e-cig cartridge !-- The peeps here know a thing or 2 and pretty much showed me the way !,-- Rosin Press or CO2 extraction are both solvent less and work just fine !-- We don't get too many hash oil carts in Texas but I've had a couple !-- I plan to pay the bills when they give me a little wiggle room so she can quit nursing !-- Few around here have ever smoked anything other than Mexican brick weed !-- They do not need hash oil cartridges !-- That gonna be too potent for most -- I plan to start them out on "Liquid Weed"-- Half strength hash oil to recreate the original weed in a cart !-- What cha think ? 

Bud --Mane I feel for U and the cold !-- All I can say is -- Welcome to the Jungle !--Stay warm !


----------



## Keef

Tell U one thing -- Looking at a THC e-cig cartridge from an ex-law-dog point of view ? -- How are they gonna stop or regulate this ? -- They not gonna be able that's how !-- If I had a little wiggle room I would kick it off right now !-- I'd be the only source around here and boy would they be after my a **  soon as  they got wind of it !-- Nope not here! --Not yet !--I'm too old to be running !-- I would venture a guess that few around here even know U can smoke weed out an e-cig ! -- Keef gonna rock they world !


----------



## Kraven

Maybe I'm the silly one but I flip out from veg in a 4x4x4 to a 2.5 gal pot in flower, take a few cuts and it's flipped. I go back in 10 days after the 12/12 start and do some clean up, maybe take another clone or two if needed, stake them up and I don't touch them again till I take them down, light /atmosphere/ water/ food is all automatic, I just ease in and check numbers once a day, sometimes every other day.


If I felt any better there would have to be 2 of me

 It was a rough few days, thank you all...went fishing last night, ***** slapped my attitude and put my mental house back in order. Thank you all, I had fell into a deep chasm and I had become fearful I could not escape.


Why cant I upload pic's ?


----------



## umbra

Kraven, good for you. Dante's Inferno. Mazel Tov.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Off work for 5 days, Going to see my grand baby's tomorrow. 
Smokin on Train Wreck the Miss picked up. 
:joint4:


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven Did ya catch any fish. Love fishing anyway I can get it.


----------



## Keef

Alright O.F.C. !-- Just got my head out of an aero box !-- Apparently a spray head had vibrated loose and was hitting the lid just right to start a drip !-- Opened the box and pulled out the whole pump assembly and stuck another one in !-- Looks like it was due for a filter change anyway !-- Problem solved !-- Design flaw noted and and I know the fix !-- 
Kraven good to see U on your feet !-- I always say ---Go to your happy place !-- Some times it's a physical place sometimes a mental place !-- I know one thing several of these old farts out fishing --Smoking a little weed ? -- A sip or 2 ? -- We'd end up in jail wouldn't we ?


----------



## Keef

Smoked some sausage last night -- Pot of Pinto Beans simmering --In the south even vegetables are not vegetarian -- U know they's some hog in them beans !-- So now comes the divisive question !-- Rice ? --or --Cornbread ?


----------



## ness

Evening peeps.  Just got myself going.  It's 6:14.


----------



## ness

Working on a very good buzz.  Been thinking of the ocean lately.  I was going to ask tj to bottle some sea air and bring it on home.  He is on the east coast of FL.


----------



## ness

Now, the leaf on one plant are starting to turn down on the tips just a tiny bit.  I go in the grow room and talk to the little buggers for the CO2.  I'm going to see this through.


----------



## Keef

What up Ness ? -- Did U ever start that Master Kush ? -- Baby it cause it is feminized !--A girl no bout a doubt it !-- I do like me some Master Kush !-- I been out doing some hot tub maintenance !-- I got it heating up !-- 15 minutes in a 102 degree ( that's  F. Bud --What's  that about 49-50 C ?) Like Giggy said doing laps around it !-- Get a jet on anything that hurts !-- Got a real world problem though !-- Can't light my pipe with wet hands !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Smoked some sausage last night -- Pot of Pinto Beans simmering --In the south even vegetables are not vegetarian -- U know they's some hog in them beans !-- So now comes the divisive question !-- Rice ? --or --Cornbread ?



Trust me on this one Keef.  Fried potatoes, cornbread, pinto beans and chopped scallions.  Best southern dinner thar is.


----------



## ness

Rose when you get on, do you think, I can't post picture because, I have the same problem DD had?  I'm happy Howard is Home.


----------



## St_Nick

ness said:


> Working on a very good buzz.  Been thinking of the ocean lately.  I was going to ask tj to bottle some sea air and bring it on home.  He is on the east coast of FL.



Me too Ness.  For the last 40 years I was always within a couple of miles from salt water.  I miss the smell and I reeeaallly miss fresh seafood. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

The picture problem is site wide, the tech admin, Angie reported it to the owner this morning. I am sorry. hopefully it will be back soon, so sorry ness and all.


----------



## ness

Keef,  I'm got the :cop::cop: scanner on.  My X mother in law always had one on.  Got use to hearing it.  I know if anybody come down this way.


----------



## Keef

I tried little while ago Ness and it still won't upload pics for me !

Nick --U trying to start a fight !-- Chicken fried Steak --mashed potatoes with gravy and corn anyway U want!
We got a cross cultural thing at my house !-- I was Texas southern !-- Fried with gravy !-- Then I got to hook up with Marie Laveau who does Cajun like only those with it in they blood can do !-- I don't think most peeps understand --I've eaten over bourbon street and the French Quarter! -- They can't do it like D.D. !


----------



## ness

Damp and Hazy today, the H is up to 77.  Not happy about that.


----------



## Keef

Nick -- D.D.'s Seafood Gumbo will give U a religious experience !--Then she set down a big piece of Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce in front of U !--- I grew up eating fried catfish with French fries !-- That was seafood to me !-- D.D. let me cook for her for about 6 months before she said move over let me show U how I do !-- I didn't know she could even cook !-- She better stay the hell away from my smoker !- It all I got left to be proud of !-- Except gravy !-- I can rock some dam gravy !


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- U know what's  still sitting on my bar ? - Your seed !-- - Sorry Cuz !-- Totally slipped my mind !-- I gotta go out tommorrow for gas they going with me ! 

Nick my favorite all time appetizer is fried crayfish tails with a romalade sauce !-- Alligator tail is tasty too !-- Dam them things are fast on land !-- Almost had me !-- Never ever leave your keys and speed loader in your tackle box !-- If I woulda had my speed loader on me  we would ate that gator !


----------



## Keef

The Gulf is right over there and the bay is right over the other way !-- If I was hungry I could take my cast net and go get supper and be back in 15 minutes !-- I should make a public service announcement right here !-- If U down by the boat launch with a live bait bucket with half dozen nice speckled trout --a cast net-- No rod and reel or bait  ? -- Mr. Reflector Sunglasses Game Warden he say if --I catch U down here again I'm taking U to jail !-- Ain't gonna catch me twice !-- Take my fish - Now I gotta go get somemore !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef  No need to worry. We got this food trailer that sell Gator tail, They fry it pretty good. To bad all we get up here has been frozen.
Had me a Cajun Buddy when I lived in Tampa Bay. If DD a better cook than him, You one lucky guy.


----------



## St_Nick

Loves me some Cajun cookin'!  I growed up on Fried chicken, breakfast steaks,  and all kinds of seafood.  My all-time favorite snack food is cray-dip.  Shredded lobster, chedder cheese, philly crème cheese in a crock pot.  Best on crackers but I'll eat it on 'bout anything.


----------



## Keef

D.D. got this place she gets Cajun stuff from like  crawfish , boudin , tasso , and andouille sausage !-- The ship a bag of live crawfish right to my door !-- D.D. likes to use the pounds of peeled tails they sell for cooking !-- I throw down on some shrimp and grits in a heart beat !-- Her's are different than Charleston low country shrimp and grits !-- Straight up Cajun! -- If often thought it would be nice to build a houseboat ( with an attached grow barge ) -- A houseboat that was mobile and move on it's  own !-- Cruise the intercontinental waterway -- Maybe head up the Mississippi in spring and come back down with the fall !
Maybe just disappear  up in the deep swamp !-- Where Mr. Reflector Sunglasses knows better than to go !


----------



## WoodHippy

Fried Taters, Cornbread, And Ham and Beans.
or any Fried Yard bird, Mashed taters And cast iron gravy, And Fried Green Maters
Wifey said she gonna start with out me got go.
I  be back High.


----------



## WeedHopper

You and Keef must be Kin. Lol


----------



## Keef

They got creatures back up in da swamp ya'll ain't ever even heard of !-- The Roogaroo ? -- The Tur-duc-hen ? -- Tasty little beast !-- Highly sought after !-- The Tur-doc-hen is a boned stuffed chicken -- stuffed inside a stuffed boned duck --Stuffed inside a boned stuffed turkey !-- and don't skimp on the Cajun seasonings !
Let's  not talk about the Roogaroo !-- Part real !--part voodoo ! --part swampers !--saying U don't want to be round here !--They's  stuff and thangs back in the deep swamp at night U don't want to find ! -- Double barrel 12 gauge with 12 inch barrels and a pistol grip !-- I can share the swamp with creatures !-- Don't be moving up close on me though !--U get close enough it's over son !--- Pretty sure if it'll bleed ? -- I can kill it !


----------



## Kraven

WoodHippy said:


> Kraven Did ya catch any fish. Love fishing anyway I can get it.



Yea I snagged a few, a couple eatin sized bream and 3 LM Bass all under 3 pounds....everybody got the chance to grow a little more.


----------



## Keef

Kraven ya'll got alligator gar over there ? -- Drinking and jugging for alligator gar ? --Good Times !-- bleach jug with about a 3 foot line with baited hook on the bottom !-- Gar  takes it --U got to chase the jug down with the boat !-- Grab the jug and it's on !-- Be a good idea to have a plan about what U gonna do now !


----------



## Keef

U up in my swamp and ain't supposed to be there !-- Bout 3:30 in the morning I turn on that wounded rabbit call and watch the show thru night vision !-- See how long it takes for U to get da hell outta here !--Love that wounded rabbit call !-- Not a predator in the swamp can resist it !-- They talk back to U too !-- Be all sorts of scary noises coming out the swamp !-- Not many peeps gonna hang around !


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud -- If U mess around and lay hands on one of Billy's tetraploids ? -- Cross it on that BPU or that Bubblicious cross  and make some terminator seed !-- Can't breed triploids but U could clone da hell out something desirable !


----------



## Keef

I just learned that the newly elected attorney general for Houston has vowed to not prosecute possession of small amounts of weed !-- No court -No jail --No permanent record !--

 What's  that I feel ? -- A little wiggle room perhaps ?--


----------



## Keef

The temptation to find me a "Liquid Weed" cartridge distributer in Houston is great !--- I don't know if I have the strength to resist ! -- Can I do some Hail Mary's for forgiveness or something and do it anyway ?-- I don't know how that stuff works !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Bud -- If U mess around and lay hands on one of Billy's tetraploids ? -- Cross it on that BPU or that Bubblicious cross  and make some terminator seed !-- Can't breed triploids but U could clone da hell out something desirable !



I will for sure Keef  I was just looking at his menu last night not sure if I want to go out to BC to get them or go up to Edmonton because he has different varieties are both take a look and tell me which ones you think look best


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I just learned that the newly elected attorney general for Houston has vowed to not prosecute possession of small amounts of weed !-- No court -No jail --No permanent record !--
> 
> What's  that I feel ? -- A little wiggle room perhaps ?--



That's how we started out here


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
Wake and bake just a little. Got to pick up one Grand daughter from here dad. And off to see the other 5. Road trip weekend.


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang.   
Be safe woodhippy
 Nice winter morning here in Dixieland, scattered showers and 74 degrees.   Been running the ac at home to try and ward off the humidity.  
Got one of our honda cars fixed, its well over 400k miles and still running strong.   Original engine and transmission too.     hope all are well.    
Kraven I am glad you enjoyed your fishing trip.   When I go, the primary goal is to sort my thoughts, catching fish is a plus. 
Found a pic that looks a lot like me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Move over Shaggy -- Let me hit that real quick -

I gonna build me something !-- It involves a mounted garlic press --some mesh with a tension screw through the handle --it goes in the oven !--Might need several !
Now the eternal question ? --Where da hell is my pipe !


----------



## Keef

She gonna be mad when her garlic press disappears !-- I don't know nothing bout nothing !--


----------



## Keef

Bud --A couple years ago I cut trail on that Pink Kush --Whether it was  on purpose or not  Billy has prevented from laying hands on it  !-- So I started working on making my own tetras  !-- As a matter of principle --
If the Pink Kush comes in seed form I'd like a pack !--It still ain't made it to Texas !-- Long time ago I said one way or another I'm laying hands on the Pink Kush just because I was told I couldn't have it !-- I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Saw on Bong Appetite last night, artisan canna cigars. I looked them up. $300 for a cigar. It was delicious looking. Flowers rolled in keif, then a frozen dab is wrapped around it and leaves wrapped around it. Then wrapped with a string and buried for a month. They said it takes 45 min to an hour to smoke it. I bet the dry toke tasted great.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I got to quit hanging out with U !-- I'm in a prohibition state and U make me have bad thoughts !
I was just sitting here thinking if I'm gonna run that border patrol check point where they got that dog !-- Running dirty with a bunch of Liquid Weed cartridges !-- Where I put them to get through there and slide myself down that smuggling route to Houston ? -- Not a question of if I could --Just a question of how !-- 
Blame it all on the free states cause I can't grow weed and sure as hell couldn't make stuff like that !

Umbra -- U a bad man !-- Cigars ? -- How much ? -- I haven't yet made peace with that pic of those THCA crystals !-- Now this ? -- This I could do !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good Morning OFC. Saw on Bong Appetite last night, artisan canna cigars. I looked them up. $300 for a cigar. It was delicious looking. Flowers rolled in keif, then a frozen dab is wrapped around it and leaves wrapped around it. Then wrapped with a string and buried for a month. They said it takes 45 min to an hour to smoke it. I bet the dry toke tasted great.



 I was checking those out the other day I can't wait to make some of those they definitely look like you won't be getting up off the couch after finishing one that's for sure hope you're having a good morning buddy


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud --A couple years ago I cut trail on that Pink Kush --Whether it was  on purpose or not  Billy has prevented from laying hands on it  !-- So I started working on making my own tetras  !-- As a matter of principle --
> If the Pink Kush comes in seed form I'd like a pack !--It still ain't made it to Texas !-- Long time ago I said one way or another I'm laying hands on the Pink Kush just because I was told I couldn't have it !-- I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !



 I will get it to you one way or another Keef  if worst comes to worst Keith you'll just have to come boating at Waterton national Park in Montana I'll meet you in the water with a cut


----------



## Keef

Reminds me of those O.J.'s  they made in Korea !-- Pot cigarette with filter !-- It was then rolled in opium tar then the outside was coated in Keif !-- If U had plans don't light one up !-- Cause U ain't going no where and U ain't doing nothing !--


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  I seen two different ways that they make those cigars one guy had two pieces of wood that had router grooves in them  then buddy poke the skewer through them and press them into the grooves and wrap the string around them if you ask me I think it would be hard for it to dry that way and then the other was they poke the skewers through them and wrap them with string super tight until they dried and then continued on the rest of the steps like I said I can't wait to make some myself   I think I'm going to do some with the deep chunk as soon as it's ready


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I'm sure we could figure something out Bud !-- No hurry though !


----------



## bozzo420

my brother has a 6x6 dip net. now dip netting is legal for suckers. But he drops his dip net in the river downtown and grabs a few drinks next door at the bar. He then checks the net. All the suckers get tossed back in. but all the walleyes go in his trunk real quick.


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I can't believe he told me he wouldn't sell me any plans until I learned how to grow in organic  I wonder what the guy has against Hydro


----------



## Keef

Hash oil cigarettes ? -- Done as described above except use warm Rosin to roll it in then a nice outer coating of keif !-- I'll make R.J.'s -- Rosin Joints !-- They still got those  Larado cigarette  rolling machines ?


----------



## Keef

Bud --First time I told U about Billy I told U he's crazy but his science is spot on !-- Best way to do business with him is to lie !-- Tell the man what he wants to hear then do what U want anyway !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud --First time I told U about Billy I told U he's crazy but his science is spot on !-- Best way to do business with him is to lie !-- Tell the man what he wants to hear then do what U want anyway !



 That is some wise words that I am going to follow for sure  I want that plant so bad I can taste it


----------



## Keef

Morning Bozzo! -- We used Hoop nets to catch catfish !-- I perfer a trot line !-- The  it off on both ends --With a baited hook every 3 feet or so !-- Set your lines then go back to camp and get high around a camp fire !--Maybe do some tight lining with a rod and reel !--  Go check the lines in a couple hours then repeat !


----------



## Kraven

Umbra that cigar sounds epic, morning all.....hot and wet today.....college football and epic bong rips for the day....tonight my brother comes for the  weekend so it will be a great way to bring in the new year.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Whoop! Whoop!   Also means Mardi Gras & King cakes are right around the corner! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482946468004.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.   I just  took down the first BB king.   The plants are small  for a number of reasons but this one has 2 colas 12 inches long.   Cheers! :48: 

View attachment 20161229_122047.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Just chopped my first three plants and let them dry first one is my white OG the second one is my CBD deep midnight cross Z7 a.k.a. remedy I would have to say she was one of the hardest plants I ever grew only because she was a hermaphrodite and I had to stay on her spend like an hour each day making sure she wasn't going to infect the rest of the plants but definitely worth it let's just say pain be gone 






My Herme too bad I won't be growing her again


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone.   I just  took down the first BB king.   The plants are small  for a number of reasons but this one has 2 colas 12 inches long.   Cheers! :48:



 Looks so good Nick I can't wait till I am doing the same thing :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud porn !-- I've me some bud porn !-- Bud -Nick - Looks good to me !-- Nick ain't nothing wrong with little plants !-- That's  about what I do now !-- I'm bout to loosen her a little more  and let them get a wee bit bigger !-- Ain't time for me to turn them loose yet !-- My rotation will give me 4-6 like that every 2 weeks !--We get by !-- I might get a little wiggle room soon  from the looks of things !-- Waiting for that Christmas tree to hit green then I'm hitting the nitrous !-- Turn my girls loose on the world !


----------



## Budlight

Never smoke CBD before taste pretty good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

I think I just hit the end of my winning streak sexing !-- I think Wonder Berry is a boy !--What should I do ? --Keep a piece in veg ! ?-- Kill it ?


----------



## St_Nick

Looks awesome there Bud.  My fallback is prone to hermi but my eyesight is bad enough that I can never find the nanners, probably because I usually grow it in a scrog & I just can't get that close.  The only thing its ever pollinated is itself, usually just a few buds are affected.  Hasn't stopped me from growing it 'cause it is excellent smoke but the buds are always airy.


----------



## WeedHopper

DD,,,save some Grawfish for the Weedhopper. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Do not let Keef eat any of mine,,he be a piglet.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Bud,,those look awesome. Yum yum


----------



## St_Nick

Can't wait for this to dry. 

View attachment 20161229_131836.jpg


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Looks awesome there Bud.  My fallback is prone to hermi but my eyesight is bad enough that I can never find the nanners, probably because I usually grow it in a scrog & I just can't get that close.  The only thing its ever pollinated is itself, usually just a few buds are affected.  Hasn't stopped me from growing it 'cause it is excellent smoke but the buds are always airy.



 Thanks Nick I really appreciate it


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Dang Bud,,those look awesome. Yum yum



Thanks hopper just trying to live up to your expectations Hahaha I appreciate it man hope you're having a good day so far :48:


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Can't wait for this to dry.



 You have my mouth watering my friend


----------



## St_Nick

Somebody trims better'n me :headbang2:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep..having a great day Bud. Had a short work day and now i am drinking a cold BUD light. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper ! -- I think maybe we order a sack of crawfish this year !-- Learned my lesson one year when I bought 100 lbs of shrimp !-- I got tired of peeling shrimp Cuz !-- Every idea isn't a good idea !

Mr. Wood Hippy sir !-- Would U like a tracking #  ?--- Green Santa headed your way with seed in one of them clean  low rider sleds -- Got them rims that keep spinning even after U stop !-- He'll be there and gone --few ever see him !


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Keef,,when ya start boiling,,Holla. The Weedhopper will find your place. I have Peeps in low places. LOL


----------



## Keef

D.D. thinking about a travel nursing assignment in maybe Houston ?


----------



## WeedHopper

I hate fking Houston.


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- #2 red potatoes?  --1/2 ears of corn on the cob !-- Some onion garlic and spices ? -- U know I could put shrimp and crab in the boil too !-- Good Times ! -- I know where to get great big mud bugs !-- Look like little lobsters !


----------



## Keef

Ain't my favorite place either Hopper !-- I grew up near there !-- The new attorney general in Houston not gonna prosecute non violent simple weed offenses !-- I think maybe Liquid Weed might show up in Houston !-- They bout to give me enough wiggle room to work Hopper !-- 
This "retail packaging" the carts gonna come in  ? -- O.F.C. ?  Somewhere in Bakersfield  or something !


----------



## DirtyDiana

High by the beach....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482967175554.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## umbra

:yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

If this thing was mounted above a tiny collection cup with a piece of mesh on the bottom and a slug of hash in it ? -- If I put a tension screw with a wing nut thru the handle to tight down on it --If that garlic press was set up like that and in the oven at the proper temp would it not press the oil out ? 

View attachment 20161229_132004.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef, the hash press that I had a link to, has a perforated end cap to use as a garlic press.


----------



## Keef

I'll put it together this evening to show U what I have in mind !-- If I can find a tension screw and wing nut for pressure -- I put it in the oven and get it up to temp I can crank down on it by tightening the wing nut !
If it's  at the right temperature and got enough pressure on it the oil has to come out !-- I bet I can get a 5 gram slug of hash in there !--


----------



## St_Nick

The aluminum its made out of will probably not hold threads when you get it hot but I'm kinda anxious to see this one.  How about a video Keef?!:vap_bong__emoticon:

I trying to watch Captain America Civil War but can't stay focused.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'll put it together this evening to show U what I have in mind !-- If I can find a tension screw and wing nut for pressure -- I put it in the oven and get it up to temp I can crank down on it by tightening the wing nut !
> If it's  at the right temperature and got enough pressure on it the oil has to come out !-- I bet I can get a 5 gram slug of hash in there !--


I use 245 F. The hash will mix with the oil and it won't be any good for a cart, but you can prove that it can make oil. I need at least 3,000 or 4,000 psi to get the oil to flow out.


----------



## Keef

Hinge won't hold that much pressure! -- I been gathering parts and pieces !-- May not be pretty !-- Anyone can go buy parts and build something !-- What can I do with what I got on hand ? -- D.D. working tonight -- Let me get her off to work -- This shouldn't take long to put together !-- Usually proto type #1 will just show U the weakness of the thing !-- I can only put the pressure on it that the hinge will hold !-- Guess we be finding out ?-- As the slug softens with the heat I should be able to slowly crank down on it !- I show U later !-- No video-- but I post a pic --show U everything !


----------



## Keef

Told U it wouldn't be pretty !-- Load it -- Put it in the oven --when this and the weed come up to heat -- I crank it down slowly with that wing nut !--  I try it and fix what breaks -- I'll know what needs to be done when I try it !-- Needs a better tension system -- Stronger hinge and if I can make it work then I make it pretty ! 

View attachment 20161229_170128.jpg


----------



## Keef

If I could do math I could tell U how much pressure it would take how far out to get that pressure Umbra mentioned !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps, our kids went home today. phewy.. i am ready for a long winter's nap.

Keef, how far away is houston? is that where you said DD might go to work??

My GG#3 have not popped so i put three more in. 1 Satori haze came up out of 2. I popped another.. Planted 2 nurse larry both popped.  got some new clones in strawberry diesel. LA Confidential and a blueberry, i think. 

Umbra good to know i won't try to grow the black haze, it sure is fun to smoke though.

The washer was fixed...LOL


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef not at the moment 
But I am getting high  in my hotel  room. Long day with the grand kids


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !
Maybe 5 hours away Rose !-- She misses the hospital !-- She leaves Friday afternoon does her 3-12 hour shifts and comes home Monday morning !-- We done this before ! -- This is an open forum and no telling who reads it !-- Wouldn't be the first time I used misdirection !-- Let's just say !---Maybe !-but -there be 3 major medical centers in different directions !-- Might be one of them maybe not !-- We need a year of finacial stability !-- She can do that --I can maybe get  this other thing going !


----------



## Keef

I got a tracking # -Hippy but I'm out the loop !-- That return addy is just one I use !-- Address is the local hospital -- The name is just something that has developed or the years !-- That guy would get in so much trouble if they knew bout some of the things he's done !


----------



## Keef

Thought the DOW would break 20,000 today !-- It was climbing steadily !--I guess the news today held it back !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra if I have a hash screen inside that garlic press what size would stop me from extruding hash like U rightly pointed out ?


----------



## St_Nick

I'm thinking you are only gonna generate about 7-maybe 800 psi without a sheetload of leverage.    I tried the hair iron thing.  wasted my time but it was fun.  Hoping you have more luck.


----------



## Keef

I heard that Nick !-- I don't think the hinge will hold but U gotta start somewhere !-- I played with a flat iron once myself !-- Actually saw a little oil come out !-- Might been fifty pounds of pressure on it !-- Besides I break the hinge ? -- I got parts to build something with a hinge that can hold the pressure ! -- Maybe a foot long handle with a tension screw out on the end !-- I can get that pressure !-- Might be a little easier with the  hash slug up to temp then slowly add pressure !- I think longer heat and less pressure might work -some ?


----------



## Keef

Be a month or so before I can test it !-- We got enough until then but none to be playing with !-- In the mean time maybe I build me something stronger !-- Oil come out hash easier than bud won't it ?


----------



## WoodHippy

High in the hotel. Going on a road  trip with the grandkids to see me Pops in the morning.
Stay high folks


----------



## Keef

High Hippy ? -- It's  what we do !-- 

Wonder how much pressure Lyfespan could get on that hand vice Rosin Press in that pic he posted a while back  ? -- I'm thinking it was a little less that the number Umbra quoted !

Any ya'll that works steel already built one of these in your mind fixing the flaws !-- I don't got access to metal working machines any more ! -- Betcha I be pressing oil fore U know it !


----------



## Keef

Looking for my pop rivet thingy !-- It got strong hinges and foot long handles !


----------



## Keef

Mr. Rosin and all them can keep they technology !-- What U seeing is the development of the Keef Press ! 
Not what U see up there but what I see in my mind !-- Notice my minimalist approach ? -- Not nairy one of them could say I infringed on they patent if I was to start making them either !-- I got no heated blocks -- oven comes with a thermostat !-- Insert evil laugher here ! -- I used to bust patents for a living !-- Can't touch this !-- I got no interest in manufacturing any more ! -- I just want a cheap simple easy way to make oil for cartridges !-- Maybe I start like this and let the carts buy me one them up town machines with bells and whistles and stuff !


----------



## evilclown

hello i've been lurking for awhile and thought i would say hello. i'm one of giggy's coworkers. giggy told me to introduce myself. i'm on the younger side so i stay quite and read a lot. anyway i wanted to say hello.


----------



## Kraven

Morning EC, Giggy and I are also friends. Pull up a chair, knowledge is free. What are your plans?


----------



## yarddog

Keef, try a ball joint press.


----------



## Kraven

Morning YD, I was just thinking about you and your family. Hope all is well. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !--
 E.C. Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- It's  more of a community than a nursing home !-- 
Wake and Bake !--Time to fire it up !


----------



## Keef

Dog -- I'm run out and get me a ball joint press !--Cuz I don't even know what that is !


----------



## Keef

I want to told ya'll something !-- We share genetics to some dam fine weed don't we ?--


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, we are doing well.   Thank you.
   It is the last day of the year the shop, the stoopedist day of the year here.    I will be glad for it to be over.   I don't do well with folks when they act up, I am very direct and have a habit of telling someone what they need to hear, not what they want to hear. 
Keef a ball joint press is a very heavy duty C clamp, try to find a cheap one, I have a $150 set that works as well as the $700 sets.    It may not be what you need, hydraulic pressure is probably what you will need to get your pressures. Maybe fab up something with a bottle jack?


----------



## Keef

Anything else got this Master Kush thing going on !-- First toke I thought --I don't know if I like this !-- It got me ya'll !--Slipped up and got all next to me ! -- I'm a fan !-- I got some stuff in bloom I've never had before --The smells ? -- I love this sheet Mane !


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- I hear ya !- Never know what U gonna find in the tool department !-- I kinda got this !
U heard --There's  many paths to the dank ?-- There's  many ways to do this !-- Squish that oil out and mix maybe 2-3 drops of desired terepenes --Good mix -- Then we smoking hash oil out an e-cig in front the po-po and no one even knows !


----------



## mrcane

Gooood Morning O.F.C....
     Anyone try to rig up a porta power as a press:?
       Puffin..........:48:


----------



## Keef

Like what runs those Jaws of Life fire dept uses ? --  Did a little looking around when I Googled --Rosin Press !-- They got some cheap functional machines !-- Got to do 2 things --Heat it up to the right temp and use heavy pressure to press out the oil !--- More pressure more of the oil U can press out !-- I could see droplets of oil coming out when I played with a hot flat hair iron -- That's all I needed to know !-- So maybe I won't get a high return without extreme pressure -- A fellow still needs some weed for cannacaps !- It be decarbed already !-- Some oil and cannacaps ?


----------



## Keef

In the tool dept they got these wide flat jaws on a vise grip !-- Ain't nothing wrong with simple sheet !


----------



## Keef

I got a question !-- If U took RSO and mixed it in some powdered weed and let it sit and obsorb good -- If U then pressed that weed -- Would U get clean oil ?


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, my vote is no on that.  Good morning by the way!

Yes we do have some fine genetics all up in here.

As keef said, this pot isn't going to smoke itself.  

Welcome evil clown, EC, how are you doing? welcome to this place... Giggy is a friend of ours for sure.

Mr Cane, how are you?


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0005.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

wow, G13, that is amazingly beautiful, what is that pretty girls name?


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I was thinking the same thing -but - U know I'll have to find out !-- Spending a few minutes and a pipe with D.D. before she goes down for the day !-- First of 4 -12 's in a row ! - We were just talking about a travel assignment she still working !-- U bred a trick pony with this Nurse Larry !-- Tricky !-Tricky !
It's  trick is that U think U should be able to identify that smell and taste so U take another toke !-- Da Nurse got U now ! -- U never figure out that terepene profile but U end HIGH !


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self G13 !-- Love me some bud porn !


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> wow, G13, that is amazingly beautiful, what is that pretty girls name?




Tahoe og...... most of those are.


----------



## evilclown

kraven, keef and rosebud thank you for the welcome. rosebud thank you for getting my account straightened out for me. kraven i have a small indoor set up that giggy told me how to set up. i have never ordered seeds but giggy has shared plants with me. right now i have a bubba kush that he give me to make more room in his box. it is already in flower and i hope it doesn't get no taller. he gave me some nice rooted clones of a sour diesel that he has but they had to go out side cause they got real tall. giggy is good to be around, but right now he is not talking to any body, but in his words you are all good folks to chat with.


----------



## Keef

G13 and I don't always see eye to eye but U can't fault the man's grow skills !--U got to respect that !-- Had Dog up to speed in one grow cycle !
I got to pH veg --Check on that Wonder Berry that might be a boy and run some errands !-- I got an empty fermenter !-- Pick up a bag of frozen Strawberries while I'm out ?


----------



## Keef

Glad to have U around EC !-- Some of us -- We got problems !-- Ain't no perfect people up in here !-- Soon as things settle down after the holidays I got some lights to send to Giggy -I bet he can fix them !--If he can -- He gonna need a bigger grow !- One day maybe we won't have to hide !-- I'm growing something I got from Giggy !-- Nice feminized Barney's Farm Night Shade !-- I'm a cloner --She be around awhile !


----------



## Budlight

Just beautiful G13  I bet that's going to be some absolutely tasty medicine  my friend   hope everyone is off to an excellent start this morning :48:


----------



## yarddog

Keef he has been trying to get me a nightshade, just have not had a chance.    Still have not found a new address to use yet.  
We all have the days we are better off alone.


----------



## Budlight

So I have been looking around for something to cross my Mendocino Purps with  but the thing is I really don't want to change anything about this plant my problem is is she's about seven years old at the minimum  it's the clone version not the seed version I've been doing some reading on the seed version and it really cannot compare to the clone version and I don't want to use the seed version because it's much weaker what do you guys think I should try to cross her with


----------



## Budlight

Hey Umbra would you mind if maybe i used your BB King to cross with the Mendocino Purps :48:  I bet those two flavours combined would be pretty amazing not to mention some pretty awesome purple


----------



## umbra

Good Morning all. Good to see new faces. Welcome evilclown. Keef good luck with making the rosin. IMO it is just easier to use a hydraulic press from Harbor Freight. I have photos from the wedding. The female midget rabbi dressed as Elvis was quite a sight. Good start to the new year, lol.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Hey Umbra would you mind if maybe i used your BB King to cross with the Mendocino Purps :48:  I bet those two flavours combined would be pretty amazing not to mention some pretty awesome purple


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Sounds good to me.



Sweet thank you  hope your morning is going well my friend


----------



## Budlight

Has  anyone had the Mendocino Purps  I know myself I would have to say it's been one of my favourite strain since I've tried it about seven years ago when I first came to Canada


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, post them or it never happened.. LOL I wish I was there. how was the date?  That is the funniest thing..


----------



## umbra

She is here now. We are going out to breakfast. The photos are on her phone. I will see what I can do about posting some.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Hope yall have a great Weekend.
Hey Rose my dog had another seizure last night. Didn't seem to be as bad as the last one,,but its still horrible to watch. 1st one in a month,,so i know the oil is helping.
Im uping his dosage a little.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh shoot WH, I am sorry to hear that. I hope the oil continues to help him.

Umbra, that would be so cool... good luck with breakfast...


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Keef he has been trying to get me a nightshade,




I have all but given up hope of getting enough NS beans now to do a pheno hunt. I really really wanna get some beans....but the USDA said my last set from attitude ....well seems they didn't have the proper papers to import plant matter into the US....sneaky bastids. 

The USDA did send me my 200.00 set of socks and a nice letter though........I gotta really find a way to get some...it has become more than a simple quest now, it is one half of the breeding project I have planned and I cannot move forward till I have enough bean stock to do a proper pheno hunt. :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Uhmmm so i may have missed a page


----------



## Rosebud

Here all this time I thought pineapple express  was a cindy thing, it is not, it is trainwreck and Hawaiian.  Smokes good, a little too clear... jaw clinching bud.   Better switch to something else..

hi Kraven. Hi budlight,   Umbra, still giggling.


----------



## Kraven

Yes Ma'am , PE gives me the noids....and I can't seem to shut up...way too fast for my taste.


----------



## Keef

Bud I'll be sexing 4 -- Plants from Umbra that might be what U looking for !-- That mighty BPU crossed on GDP ! -I'm looking to keep a male !-- Pretty- tasty -and potent !- I haven't smoked it -but -Umbra whether it is skill or luck ? -- He got the touch !-- U use a male outta Umbra's  Bunch U can't go wrong ! -- Ain't nothing he got that is gonna take away any potency - Bud if U get a Nurse Larry boy !-- Excellent choice !-- He'll add mystery !-- Makes U take another toke to try to identify that terepene profile !-- 

Dog -- I think that package musta just got lost !-- The was no one to return it to if there was a problem !-- Dam they was some nice stuff in there !-- I was gonna impresses Dog with -- Dog I'm not gonna tell U the varieties that were in the really --It'd bum us both out ! -- I 'd like to send another package where the see are concealed --- I can hind sheet good ! -- Maybe after the first I send U a dozen or so seed concealed so That U will have trouble finding !-- There is always another way !-- U can go to some place that rents mail boxes and use it only for seed shipments !-- I still owe U a hash oil cart !-- I said I would get U one !-- Southern Boys need to know what is happening in the weed world !--If I can't get U one maybe someone -- It would be wrong to finish that hash oil statement! -- U need to know what is out there !


----------



## Rosebud

I am not paranoid, just tired and speedy... not a great thing. I will have another cup of coffee and straighten up. lol... I need to de Christmas so that is good. I am fighting a bit of depression with the kids gone and this is my mom's anniversary of dying... We sang her out.. Poor lady's last breaths were spent listening to us harmonize.  Ten years ago today.. for some reason this decade anniversary has been on my mind for a week. Now it  is here.. So my job is to be grateful for everything. I am working on it.  Wow, I think I just threw up on all of you. sorry to share. I better get busy after wallowing in it for a bit.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose that was an awesome thing you did for your lovely Mother. And i totally understand your sadness. Smile Rose because she will always be with you.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U should know I'm just playing !-- My thought was I press out enough oil anyway I can and use that cart income to finance and nice Rosin Press !-- 

Kraven -- I have one feminized  NS seed! -- Belongs to U if U want it ! -- Can we find a male !-- Bred them and U have a mess of seed to work thru and U can continue on your quest ?


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> I have all but given up hope of getting enough NS beans now to do a pheno hunt. I really really wanna get some beans....but the USDA said my last set from attitude ....well seems they didn't have the proper papers to import plant matter into the US....sneaky bastids.
> 
> The USDA did send me my 200.00 set of socks and a nice letter though........I gotta really find a way to get some...it has become more than a simple quest now, it is one half of the breeding project I have planned and I cannot move forward till I have enough bean stock to do a proper pheno hunt. :aok:



 If you want get them sent to me and I'll  get my kids to make you a really cool birthday card and hide them in the card and send them to you  just thinking as a last resort for you


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I'll be sexing 4 -- Plants from Umbra that might be what U looking for !-- That mighty BPU crossed on GDP ! -I'm looking to keep a male !-- Pretty- tasty -and potent !- I haven't smoked it -but -Umbra whether it is skill or luck ? -- He got the touch !-- U use a male outta Umbra's  Bunch U can't go wrong ! -- Ain't nothing he got that is gonna take away any potency - Bud if U get a Nurse Larry boy !-- Excellent choice !-- He'll add mystery !-- Makes U take another toke to try to identify that terepene profile !--
> 
> Dog -- I think that package musta just got lost !-- The was no one to return it to if there was a problem !-- Dam they was some nice stuff in there !-- I was gonna impresses Dog with -- Dog I'm not gonna tell U the varieties that were in the really --It'd bum us both out ! -- I 'd like to send another package where the see are concealed --- I can hind sheet good ! -- Maybe after the first I send U a dozen or so seed concealed so That U will have trouble finding !-- There is always another way !-- U can go to some place that rents mail boxes and use it only for seed shipments !-- I still owe U a hash oil cart !-- I said I would get U one !-- Southern Boys need to know what is happening in the weed world !--If I can't get U one maybe someone -- It would be wrong to finish that hash oil statement! -- U need to know what is out there !




 Keef I would definitely be interested in something like that trust me if I can get it to come out right you would love this colour purple i'll do some digging around on my old external hard drive see if I can come up with a proper pick


----------



## Keef

I got some Purple Bud !-- I got GDP-X-B.R.  -- That Black Rose !-- and a couple "The White -x-Black Rose !- that haven't been sexed !-- I'm after colors and taste ! - I also got one called Rose's Purple Haze -- Blueberry lemonade with purple bud !--- I've also got a couple seed for something called Mazar -- Anyone tell me what I got cause it's  feminized !-- Mane I get lit up in the morning!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I got some Purple Bud !-- I got GDP-X-B.R.  -- That Black Rose !-- and a couple "The White -x-Black Rose !- that haven't been sexed !-- I'm after colors and taste ! - I also got one called Rose's Purple Haze -- Blueberry lemonade with purple bud !--- I've also got a couple seed for something called Mazar -- Anyone tell me what I got cause it's  feminized !-- Mane I get lit up in the morning!



Hahaha  trust me I'm right there with you I haven't been able to put this OG down all morning :48:  The best thing about the Mendocino Purps
Is the  taste I've never tasted anything like it it's so sweet you'd never forget it and the purple colour is really awesome to


----------



## Keef

Bud --I had to pick up D.D. 's 'scripts so I swung by the beach and snapped a pic of the beach for ya !-- 
Low 60's -- crowded up around the heater and the snowbirds be out frolicking in the 70 degree F. Surf !-- Winds blowing and over cast !--


----------



## Keef

Told ya ! 

View attachment 20161230_112036_001.jpg


----------



## umbra

Trying to post photo from my phone. 

View attachment IMG_20161228_173707789.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

My life is complete, thank you Umbra....LOLOLOLOLOl


----------



## Keef

Rose U a sick individual !-- I approve !-- Umbra just as bad !


----------



## yarddog

Wow.     

Kraven, could the seeds be sent to another address? Has to be a way to get them in.   
I bet the return address from the seed bank throws a flag.


----------



## giggy

clown we got to talk.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> My life is complete, thank you Umbra....LOLOLOLOLOl



Thats not funny Rose,,its proof that Elvis is still alive. Maybe too many steroids caused a little shrinking, ,but there he is.  :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud --I had to pick up D.D. 's 'scripts so I swung by the beach and snapped a pic of the beach for ya !--
> Low 60's -- crowded up around the heater and the snowbirds be out frolicking in the 70 degree F. Surf !-- Winds blowing and over cast !--



 Man I wish I was there right now  as D.D  always says getting high by the beach


----------



## evilclown

i'm sorry it will not happen again, please forgive me.


----------



## umbra

Hey EC we have a strange sense of humor here, but I have no idea what ya did, so do it again so we can see what you shouldn't have done.


----------



## evilclown

i gave to much info and when he came out of the office i called him giggy in the middle of the shop. the last thing i want is him to be mad at me. well lunch is over.


----------



## Keef

Giggy whatever it was I'm stoned and like Umbra said I missed it the first time --do it again I'll be watching !
Giggy U been with us since we opened the doors to the O.F.C. -- He causes U a problem we have run people off before !- I hope ya'll work it out !-- Long time ago I was the only member at another place and hot dam it's  good to have some southern outlaw growers around  !-- We got different problems than those in the free states !-- We can figure stuff out together !


----------



## Keef

Well when and if I ever meet any of U guys -- I'm calling U by the name I know U by or I would get all confused !-- Rose she probably got another name but to me she is Rose !-- No one else in the shop probably didn't have a clue !-- I'm sure there  really could be a reason and story of why U called him a new nick name---  Giggy !-- Giggy when U gonna start those Purple Cheese Autos !-- I want to see what they look like!


----------



## Rosebud

yarddog said:


> Wow.
> 
> Kraven, could the seeds be sent to another address? Has to be a way to get them in.
> I bet the return address from the seed bank throws a flag.



Can I help?


----------



## Keef

I was gonna make the same offer Rose !-- Tell me where they come from and let me see what I can do !-- I don't play by the rules !-- I was denied the Pink Kush for almost 2 years -- Billy  will not ship out of Canada and if U not gonna grow it the way he tells U to -- U can't have it either !-- Me and Bud bout to do the shuck and jive and lay hands on it anyway !-- Bud wants it and I bet he can get it !-- Bud I been wondering -- Does he have anything in 6n that comes in seed form ? --I might be wanting some if he do !


----------



## umbra

evilclown said:


> i gave to much info and when he came out of the office i called him giggy in the middle of the shop. the last thing i want is him to be mad at me. well lunch is over.


Yeah that might get you in some trouble.


----------



## Keef

Once when I was at another place !-- We got seed from the Indus Valley hand carried to England then shipped to Illinois from Illinois some even came to Texas !-- Joke was on us !-- Supposed to be a straight up Landrace  indica from a forbidden village few outsiders can get to !-- That thing was straight up sativa !
It was huge but took a long time to finished! -- Bozzo posed a pic of it sticking all out of his greenhouse !-- Bozzo what was the name of that strain ? -- Now the Blue Mountain Jamaican Ice hand carried out from a private farm  would have worked but I was swamped and gave them all away ! -- Old Stoners?  -- We find a way !


----------



## Keef

Seedsman got them !-- Kraven U should have brought this up earlier !-- We can get some NS one way or another !-- We help each other up in here !-- When my Tranquil Elephantizer seed from Bohdi were sold out ! -- One of the OFC  -- Gave me the heads up  when they came out !- They sold out in a few days but they still had 3 packs when I placed my order !-- Another day and I woulda lost out !


----------



## Keef

Watching the 2016 Glastonbury Music Festival !-- Looks to be a music day !-- ZZ Top just performed ! A nice mix of old and new music !-- I think I just settle In and get my music buzz working until to D.D. get up !


----------



## yarddog

I still have the BlackBerry Snow Lotus pollen, need to take a few cuts of bpu.   Thinking about making more BlackBerry Snow Lotus seeds, maybe I will cross to bpu while I am at it.


----------



## Keef

Dog -- Sounds good I got a few more BBSL seed -- I sexed a girl and killed it !-- The Snow Lotus is a legendary mom !-- I got a grandchild of the Snow Lotus in a B.B. crossed on the T.E. -the T.E. had a Snow Lotus mom and That legendary Dad Giggy looking for 88g13 hashplant?--Snow Lotus grand daughter in the T.E. --and with a B.B.dad !
Dog -- U got some BBSL pollen !-- U get me some and I'll hit that Blue Elephant with it !-- How could we go wrong ? -- Share the seed ?-- That first B in BPU is Blackberry Kush -- Might be all tasty Dog !-- No doubt it would rock your world -- Not a weak link in that genetic chain !


----------



## Keef

The Blue T.E. is in early bloom right now Dog !-- Gonna breed her gotta do it in the next couple weeks !


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Giggy whatever it was I'm stoned and like Umbra said I missed it the first time --do it again I'll be watching !
> Giggy U been with us since we opened the doors to the O.F.C. -- He causes U a problem we have run people off before !- I hope ya'll work it out !-- Long time ago I was the only member at another place and hot dam it's  good to have some southern outlaw growers around  !-- We got different problems than those in the free states !-- We can figure stuff out together !


with in the next couple weeks, building the newest box. don't worry about clown, he's ok he's just young and still learning.


Keef said:


> Seedsman got them !-- Kraven U should have brought this up earlier !-- We can get some NS one way or another !-- We help each other up in here !-- When my Tranquil Elephantizer seed from Bohdi were sold out ! -- One of the OFC  -- Gave me the heads up  when they came out !- They sold out in a few days but they still had 3 packs when I placed my order !-- Another day and I woulda lost out !


seedsman is who i got them from, i like the way they work.


Keef said:


> Dog -- Sounds good I got a few more BBSL seed -- I sexed a girl and killed it !-- The Snow Lotus is a legendary mom !-- I got a grandchild of the Snow Lotus in a B.B. crossed on the T.E. -the T.E. had a Snow Lotus mom and That legendary Dad Giggy looking for 88g13 hashplant?--Snow Lotus grand daughter in the T.E. --and B.B.dad !-- I would guess this Snow Desiel comes from the Snow Lotus too !--
> Dog -- U got some BBSL -- U get me some and I'll hit that Blue Elephant with it !-- How could we go wrong ? -- Share the seed ?-- That first B in BPU is Blackberry Kush -- Might be all tasty Dog !-- No doubt it would rock your world -- Not a weak link in that genetic chain !


keef i have two female 88g13/hp and two more beans to try for my male. i have also been offered extra beans in case i don't get my male. that is one hard plant to clone, but i'm going to get some cloning gel to try, so far i haven't used any cloning stuff.


----------



## Keef

I hope U get one Giggy !-- U breed a male it seems to boost what ever U breed it to !-- Same with that Snow Lotus mom !- Add that monster BPU to the mix it'll be outstanding !--Then we hit it with a 88g13 male ? -- This could be outstanding! --  Used to be everyone killed a male soon as it shows it's self but we learning better !


----------



## Keef

Been watching the news !-- Like a dam  soap opera !-- What da hell does the intelligence community know about intelligence anyway ? -- Putin playing the nice guy after the sanctions for the election hacks !-- What's  he worried about ? -- Soon he'll get to work with his boy !-- I am just an outsider watching how things work out ! - Love the tweets ! -- It has all become funny to me I got no reason to fight with anyone !--


----------



## WeedHopper

The "Boy"  which one,,,,, :rofl:


I aint biten Keef,,i promised Rose i wouldnt.


----------



## Keef

Just commenting on a news story Hopper !-- Ya'll be all touchy since the election !-- Dude your man won the electoral college and will be the boss !-- I'm gonna get a big bag of popcorn and watch the show ! -- Everybody knows how I feel !-- Don't mean I'll like all parts of the show but U can't change the channel now !-- Guess we'll have to watch and wait to see what happens !-- They legalize weed I don't care who does it !
I'd give them respect for that ! -- He sends the youth of America into the meat grinder again --I won't be amused !--
Big business is given free rein to do whatever they want in the name of profit --I won't be amused !-- I'm in the frame of mind now that U got the job -- Let's see if U can do it !--Show us where your loyalties lie ! --


----------



## Keef

Hopper if I wanted to pick a fight with someone it would not be U !-- I'm brain damaged not stupid !-- Cuz U got to let me have my opinion !-- I will try to not point out things I find amusing about news stories ! --
We may not agree but if someone tried to take away your right to an opinion !-- They'd have to fight us both !
It's early but Happy New Year to all early !-- This year be finished !-- Might better do some practice for New Years Eve !-- Time to get higher !


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool. :48:


----------



## Keef

We practicing Hopper ? --- Doing the Wake and Bake with D.D. before she get ready for work !-- Smoking that good ole B.B. !-- Be some other nice stuff come out the grow over the next month !

Giggy get some of the 88 G13 hashplant -- I got some girls I'd love to put some on !--  My Widow --- GG#4 --
Master Kush might be some more !


----------



## Keef

Another thing Hopper !-- U ever down my way U better let me know so we can get together !-- At least burn one on the beach !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rip. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483136386848.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

For all the loved ones we have lost this year-- mothers, sons, cousins, sisters,  etc.  Let's rejoice for them even in our grief! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482952950014.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven -- I have one feminized  NS seed! -- Belongs to U if U want it ! -- Can we find a male !-- Bred them and U have a mess of seed to work thru and U can continue on your quest ?



I can flip it to a male but would need to germ and take two cuts to work my magic....then I'll have all the fem bean's I need to work with.....somebody let the genie out of the bottle for me and now i finally have the last piece of the puzzle so to speak, just need the plant now.



yarddog said:


> Wow.
> 
> Kraven, could the seeds be sent to another address? Has to be a way to get them in.
> I bet the return address from the seed bank throws a flag.



I used attitude and they use a system that makes it sorta hard to figure out....but looks like the USDA / USPS / Customs is getting wise....only reason I use them is this needs to really be NS from Barney's Farm not an S1 or f3's of her. 



Rosebud said:


> Can I help?


 Rose I know you hold a cut but not sure if you have the #2 pheno. I am aware of only two, #1 with bigger inter - nodal spacing and more "bushy" where the # 2 has a very strong pine smell and stacks tight huge clusters of buds and tends to be a bit shorter. I have not crossed you off the list, but chose not to bother you since you are already my emom. Please keep her around, if she is the real deal #2 pheno next years OD will let you know fosure.....she will smell like fresh pine sap....really really loudly.



giggy said:


> seedsman is who i got them from, i like the way they work.
> 
> keef i have two female 88g13/hp and two more beans to try for my male. i have also been offered extra beans in case i don't get my male. that is one hard plant to clone, but i'm going to get some cloning gel to try, so far i haven't used any cloning stuff.



Giggy I have plenty of 88G13 H/P. I got your back on beans. You had the real NS, you sent me the package from BF and I fudged around and let 5 die on my watch, I was not going to ask you again....I messed up. If you got them from seedsman, maybe I need to check there and see if I can make one more attempt...I want 20 beans for an open pollination....that will be the start of my breeding project, well the the mothers half....gonna hit NS with the H/P and then cube back out to what I want, which is basically a heavier hitting, Afghan / Nepali Indica with that preserves flavor / medicinal properties and terpine profile as close to the original as possible.....but who knows what will come of this project when I really get into the meat of it. Thank you all for the good information, and the offers. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Kraven, no i don't have a cut. thrip. But i have an address if you need mine and i can forward, is what i meant. And yes, I am your emom.


----------



## Kraven

~ BIG HUG~ 

Hold on to her Rose, there will be better times ahead for us both...thank you very much for the offer. This project has been in my mind for a very long time now. I finally have the knowledge to do what I set out to do. It will all fall into place when the right time comes...till then I continue to plan and learn. The victory will come with much patience.


----------



## Keef

O.K. I'm lit up !-- I took some pictures and don't remember the order! -- There's  a pic of my little NS -- Was it Bud looking for some Purple to breed to a purple girl ? -- 2 Purples in one and Purple Haze in another !-
Then I thought Kraven said something about a Nepal Indica ? -- Might be wrong about everything so here they are ! 

View attachment 20161230_182958.jpg


View attachment 20161230_183235.jpg


View attachment 20161230_183258.jpg


View attachment 20161230_183036.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0100.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Hey folks.  I need me some opinions an' recomendations.  I gots $300 burning a hole in my pocket and I gots a heat problem.  I'm thinking I'm gonna try Led lighting out for my next run.  Given a budget of $300 and a grow space of 6' x 8' what would you recommend that I can get from Amazon?  I only use about 1/2 of the space for growing and the rest for manuvering about.  Been looking at the 600 watt mars but I dunno nuttin' 'bout no leds.  Coverage ideally would be a 3' x 6' area.:vap-Bong_smoker:
I have one 600 watt hps in there now on a light mover and it gets the job done but 1/2 inch of plywood seperates the small room from the flowering room which has 2 600 watt hps lights in it.  All 3 at once is more then my 7000 btu ac can cope with in the summer.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Hey nick look at cob led it may cost 2 much.
Been reading where some people are getting 1 1.5 gpw
Lot cooler than hps. From my reading
Just my 2cents. Time to get high in the hotel.
Grandkids wore me out.


----------



## Grower13

Had a buddy send me a couple special cookies for Christmas.......  gonna eat  half of one per his instructions......... I do like an edible high....... I'm just not good at getting the right dose......... dang OD the last time I did tincture........  wish me luck.

View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> Hey folks.  I need me some opinions an' recomendations.  I gots $300 burning a hole in my pocket and I gots a heat problem.  I'm thinking I'm gonna try Led lighting out for my next run.  Given a budget of $300 and a grow space of 6' x 8' what would you recommend that I can get from Amazon?  I only use about 1/2 of the space for growing and the rest for manuvering about.  Been looking at the 600 watt mars but I dunno nuttin' 'bout no leds.  Coverage ideally would be a 3' x 6' area.:vap-Bong_smoker:
> I have one 600 watt hps in there now on a light mover and it gets the job done but 1/2 inch of plywood seperates the small room from the flowering room which has 2 600 watt hps lights in it.  All 3 at once is more then my 7000 btu ac can cope with in the summer.



Nic, there are solutions. First confirm the area of coverage your looking for, you may need to use a mix of HPS and LED, or use the 300.00 for air cooled hoods. Good LED isn't cheap, and I cannot recommend one brand over another. Check with THG she got a MARS 900 I believe, she can give you her feed back. Keef runs a series of MARS 300's...., Hammy runs them too and is a mod and a good source of information, trick is really working out the solution. Only LED's I use are 1500.00 a pop and only cover a 4x4 area but they make real good use of 16 sq ft. Mine are not the only brand or solution, just the one I went with.




WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC
> Hey nick look at cob led it may cost 2 much.
> Been reading where some people are getting 1 1.5 gpw
> Lot cooler than hps. From my reading
> Just my 2cents. Time to get high in the hotel.
> Grandkids wore me out.



Hippy my best run so far with my LED's was 1.641 gpw. My average over 7 runs now is 1.586. and those numbers stay consistent across strains, some yielding a little better some a little worse, but never under 1.52 gpw so far.


----------



## St_Nick

Beautiful Flowers G13


----------



## Grower13

St_Nick said:


> Beautiful Flowers G13


Thanks nick....... I've just been posting some of my pics from this past year...... got plans on deleting most of them off the computer soon after the new year....... start clean and clear in 2017

View attachment IMG_0003.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven said:


> Nic, there are solutions. First confirm the area of coverage your looking for, you may need to use a mix of HPS and LED, or use the 300.00 for air cooled hoods. Good LED isn't cheap, and I cannot recommend one brand over another. Check with THG she got a MARS 900 I believe, she can give you her feed back. Keef runs a series of MARS 300's...., Hammy runs them too and is a mod and a good source of information, trick is really working out the solution. Only LED's I use are 1500.00 a pop and only cover a 4x4 area but they make real good use of 16 sq ft. Mine are not the only brand or solution, just the one I went with.



Well, like I said the true coverage area is 3' by 6'.  I don't want to spend 1500 for a light,  I have no desire to do commercial quantities.  I might just do the air-cooled hoods deal.  I have all the ducting just not the hoods.  (HVAC guy) I just wanted to try the leds...  There are a ton of 'em on amazon for every imaginable price and I can only assume they are all lying cause nobody publishes true watts, just inflated #'s


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0015.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0026.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> Nic, there are solutions. First confirm the area of coverage your looking for, you may need to use a mix of HPS and LED, or use the 300.00 for air cooled hoods. Good LED isn't cheap, and I cannot recommend one brand over another. Check with THG she got a MARS 900 I believe, she can give you her feed back. Keef runs a series of MARS 300's...., Hammy runs them too and is a mod and a good source of information, trick is really working out the solution. Only LED's I use are 1500.00 a pop and only cover a 4x4 area but they make real good use of 16 sq ft. Mine are not the only brand or solution, just the one I went with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippy my best run so far with my LED's was 1.641 gpw. My average over 7 runs now is 1.586. and those numbers stay consistent across strains, some yielding a little better some a little worse, but never under 1.52 gpw so far.



They're worth the money Kraven.......your LEDs are the best I've seen....... their cost ain't jack when you consider the years of good grows they provide.


----------



## Kraven

Nic, I just run two 4x4 area's, not a commercial producer, just making my own meds. I only own 2 fixtures. I think the Mars 300s will cover a 3x3, might be able to get 2 for around 300.00 I have never used them personally but know somebody who ran them and he was pleased with the results while he was using them. 

I just chose to get a very high end fixture with a strong 5 year warranty that is American made, it works and is worth every penny imho. I feel fortunate to have been in a position to be able to afford such expensive fixtures. I did not enter the LED market till I was very sure of what I was getting and what they were capable of, then it took some serious saving and a bit of nerves to plunk down a bunch of money on a technology I had yet to try. I waited and saved for a long time. I hope you are able to find a solution to the heat, that was the main reason I went to LED.


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven said:


> I assume you are running some type cob led
> I am looking at building mine. Cost to much to buy already made


----------



## Kraven

Grower13 said:


> They're worth the money Kraven.......your LEDs are the best I've seen....... their cost ain't jack when you consider the years of good grows they provide.




I feel the same way 13, I'm still as impressed as the day I installed them....still gotta wear my LED shades when they are lit....the intensity is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Kraven

WoodHippy said:


> I assume you are running some type cob led
> I am looking at building mine. Cost to much to buy already made



Sounds good and good luck. I hope you are able to build an awesome fixture.

Here is the quick spec's:

Details

    520W (one-to-one replacement for 1000W HPS)
    PPF: 830 µmol
    On-board dimming (direct dimming and non-dimming versions available)
    Low energy consumption
    Waterproof (IP66)
    Lightweight and silent
    Fixture weight: 37 lbs.
    Fixture dimensions: 4&#8242; x 2&#8242;
    96 ultra-efficient illumitex Surexi F3 LED arrays; each array at 5.4 watts
    Passive heat sink (no fans)
    Integrated power supply
    ETL/cETL listing
    RoHS compliant

Available Spectra

        F3: General purpose, best for germination, flowering


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven said:


> I just chose to get a very high end fixture with a strong 5 year warranty that is American made, it works and is worth every penny imho. I feel fortunate to have been in a position to be able to afford such expensive fixtures. I did not enter the LED market till I was very sure of what I was getting and what they were capable of, then it took some serious saving and a bit of nerves to plunk down a bunch of money on a technology I had yet to try. I waited and saved for a long time. I hope you are able to find a solution to the heat, that was the main reason I went to LED.


 
I can appreciate that.  I'm not funded for something like that but it would be nice.  I just want to dip my toe in the water so to speak and see how it goes.

Woodhippy,  I have been giving some consideration to that too.  Saw some interesting videos on the tube about build your own COB kits.


----------



## Keef

Can't see the little bitty picture but this is under a Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series -- I use one per box = 1/2 square meter !-- There's better lights but they'll get it done ! 

View attachment 20160928_145020-2.jpg


View attachment 20161026_155020.jpg


----------



## Keef

I do the best I can on all throttle and no bottle !-- One day I get some CO2 when I get all this other stuff worked out !-- Those pic are from a previous grow !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Nick I am looking at the same. Not a expert, Just been looking at them  for  2 month.
Kraven not familiar with  yours out of my league. I will look them up when I get home sunday. I Think they sound like cob led.


----------



## Kraven

Nic I'd give the 300 a go, keef continues to crush it turn after turn, his meds look as good if not better than mine. I'm in no way suggesting you wait or spend tons of money, thats just the route I took. There are many paths to epic meds, trick is to find one that fits you and your situation.


----------



## WoodHippy

I will have  to  agree.  I would  be happy with flowers  that size. Keef rocking  the leds.


----------



## Keef

Kraven there sure is a learning curve with LEDs I used to put them shop fixtures with grow-lux tubes right down on the canopy !-- Best not do that with LED !-- Mane Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series is all I know !-- I think they run around $175 (?) --I'm just now starting to get a feel for them !-- Cobb LEDs someone learns to build them ? -- I'm in !


----------



## Keef

Surely U guys knew I would just  have to know ?-- It's  not a fail at pressing oil it is a win at learning to make pucks to be pressed !-- The oil is on the surface !-- I can proceed from here ! -- Got to have pressure like Umbra said !-- but I had to know ! 

View attachment 20161230_214040.jpg


View attachment 20161230_213759.jpg


----------



## Keef

That was just trim !--


----------



## umbra

Went out for some outside fun. SR71 blackbird and an actual atomic bomb and a few other planes, lol. 

View attachment IMG_0734.JPG


View attachment IMG_0731.JPG


View attachment IMG_0708.JPG


View attachment IMG_0709.JPG


View attachment IMG_0729.JPG


View attachment IMG_0732.JPG


View attachment IMG_0733.JPG


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> O.K. I'm lit up !-- I took some pictures and don't remember the order! -- There's  a pic of my little NS -- Was it Bud looking for some Purple to breed to a purple girl ? -- 2 Purples in one and Purple Haze in another !-
> Then I thought Kraven said something about a Nepal Indica ? -- Might be wrong about everything so here they are !



Keef  i'm looking for something as sweet but yet as powerful as what I have already I would just leave her alone but she's getting week because she's so old  I will post a few pics of her tomorrow even though she's pretty old she still Doing her thing I think some thing like the BB KING might be the one  unless you're holding out on me and hiding something stronger :48:


----------



## Keef

When it comes to LEDs -- I kinda got a vision but Unless I learn to build my own LEDs I just couldn't do it !-- I would like a bloom room with the walls and ceiling covered with LEDS Or enough to give anything anywhere in bloom plenty light ! -- up out the way with no fiddling with them !- Is a thing like that even possible ?

 Hippy -- That's  the mother of the B.B.King seed headed your way ! -- She's very forgiving and if U treat her right she'll kick it !-- Ain't no way to prepare U for opening bloom and have that blueberry scent waft out !-- Wait !-Wait !-- U got Skunky seed too ! -- U better keep that stanky stuff away from the B.B. !-- That would be just wrong !-- There's the required  initial allotment of B.B.King -- Hippie's Dawg !- and the B.B. crossed on Bubblicious! -- I think there were 5 but U can let me know what I sent when they arrive !


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Hey folks.  I need me some opinions an' recomendations.  I gots $300 burning a hole in my pocket and I gots a heat problem.  I'm thinking I'm gonna try Led lighting out for my next run.  Given a budget of $300 and a grow space of 6' x 8' what would you recommend that I can get from Amazon?  I only use about 1/2 of the space for growing and the rest for manuvering about.  Been looking at the 600 watt mars but I dunno nuttin' 'bout no leds.  Coverage ideally would be a 3' x 6' area.:vap-Bong_smoker:
> I have one 600 watt hps in there now on a light mover and it gets the job done but 1/2 inch of plywood seperates the small room from the flowering room which has 2 600 watt hps lights in it.  All 3 at once is more then my 7000 btu ac can cope with in the summer.



I would look at the King or kings  1200 that hamster Lewis  new light I'm thinking about picking up a few myself


----------



## Budlight

I think I'm going to throw the hippie dog and a pineapple chunk into flower tomorrow  at least I'll know for sure the pineapple chunk is a female all these boys are starting to bum me out  found two more today

Hay Keef  your widow is looking pretty nice it shouldn't be too much longer before I get to stick her into  flower  :joint4:


----------



## Budlight

Hay Nick  The other thing I noticed about the king LED is it has a yellow LED I think it is where the other ones don't plus it has a better placement of the blue LEDs than a lot of the other ones  don't get me wrong it is still a cheap LED but they prove to work very well like I said I'm going to be ordering one pretty quick here  hope this helps


----------



## Keef

Watch that Dawg for hermies Bud !-- The Widow ? -- Pretty safe bet she's  a girl !- Cross something funky on her and send me a few seeds -- Nothing wrong with those genetics !-- I think U gonna be happy with her !-- I saw something when I got a few accidental seed !-- I ended up with 2 boys and no girls but that plant structure was magnificent !-- U cross that B.B. on that Widow ? -- U will not be disappointed!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> When it comes to LEDs -- I kinda got a vision but Unless I learn to build my own LEDs I just couldn't do it !-- I would like a bloom room with the walls and ceiling covered with LEDS Or enough to give anything anywhere in bloom plenty light ! -- up out the way with no fiddling with them !- Is a thing like that even possible ?
> 
> Hippy -- That's  the mother of the B.B.King seed headed your way ! -- She's very forgiving and if U treat her right she'll kick it !-- Ain't no way to prepare U for opening bloom and have that blueberry scent waft out !-- Wait !-Wait !-- U got Skunky seed too ! -- U better keep that stanky stuff away from the B.B. !-- That would be just wrong !-- There's the required  initial allotment of B.B.King -- Hippie's Dawg !- and the B.B. crossed on Bubblicious! -- I think there were 5 but U can let me know what I sent when they arrive !



 Check him out buddy 

http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=4N-bbQmB7bA


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Watch that Dawg for hermies Bud !-- The Widow ? -- Pretty safe bet she's  a girl !- Cross something funky on her and send me a few seeds -- Nothing wrong with those genetics !-- I think U gonna be happy with her !-- I saw something when I got a few accidental seed !-- I ended up with 2 boys and no girls but that plant structure was magnificent !-- U cross that B.B. on that Widow ? -- U will not be disappointed!



 I can't wait I'm pretty excited for that one :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Let's hope there's less struggle 2017!  Happy New Year! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469764582527.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc.

hey st. nick before you drop your dime on them mars check out timber grow lights. you just have to build a frame to support them as they are called a kit. you can get them with bridgelex vero's cheaper and if using gen 7 cobs it is better then the cree at the moment. then you have the cree cob lights and both are proven winners. yooper had the advanced diamond series and had one go out. he got a timber and running next to the diamonds he has left and says as he gets the money they will all be timber. says the timber blows the advanced away. the white leds are full spectrum so with the 3500k (my choice) or the 4000k you can use for veg and bloom or a 3000k for just bloom. if anything goes bad it can be changed real easy. here's a link. oh by the way i'm not saying the mars doesn't work cause they do, and the diamond is better then the mars. diy is the cheapest but you have to copy a design or design one your self. i got a few combos on paper if interested. i have two bridgelus vero 18's, two arctic alpine 11 plus cpu coolers and two lpc-60-1400 meanwell drivers that are waiting for me to put together. i have less then $90.00 in them with shipping and they will be about 45 watts each. so i'm at $1.00 a watt with these.  

http://timbergrowlights.com/


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
I have been looking at Cobkits.com 
Glad to see there others with experience with cobs.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds good Giggy, I will be excited to see how your return on your investment plays out. Morning all, all day football today and tomorrow. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.  Umbra, mr rb will enjoy your pictures when he gets up.. He was a munitions maintenance guy in the AF... he loaded those bombs on planes.  And of course if your talking atomic bombs, those were made in our back yard. YIKES...

So weird, I ordered a new LED last week. It is a Lush light. I have been watching a lot of grows for a year with it..With bud growing w/1000 W in the shed and me in the bathroom, our power bill is going to double.. So my new light will be here in another week. I am anxious to try them out.  The specs look a like like yours Kraven. If you want to see them i can get them for you. I think it will pay for itself in a while..

Happy New year... 2016 was one of the worst...so lets plan on greatness for 2017..


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am, I would like to see. I always enjoy looking at tech. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
I'm gonna have to learn about these Cobbs and Cree light! -- I can't afford to run anything but LEDs because of power usage !-- I gotta do what I can with what I got ! -- I'm just not as good a farmer as many here !-- I got good genetics so it's  just a matter learning to get the best from them !

The year did suck Rose --I am ready for it to end !-- Purple Haze is beautiful --Pretty Purple bud !-- I'll be trying a few more Bubba's Momma seed -I kilt my baby girl !
I ain't got time to talk !- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !


----------



## Keef

I find this info on my old LEDs but not on the Mars !-- Looks like about the same mix !-- I wish I could build light boards -- The rest is off the shelf !-- Do the Cobbs come in colors ? -- Could I build a light board with Cobbs and put it in my Mars Frame ? -- I'm O.K. with Mars but they could be better ! -- 
Giggy on those timber LEDs -- Would one of those kits fit in a Mars frame ?


----------



## Keef

So I'm high and forgot the pic ! 

View attachment 20161231_084550.jpg


----------



## Keef

They got different color reds - blues - white -- orange !-- I got a general idea what is best in veg and bloom but -- This sheets gets more complicated the deeper U dig !-- Could I just get a light board that I can just change out the chips ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C.....frikin freezing here.....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Dominator 2x XL 
300 High Intensity 3 watt LED
650 watts, 

Flowering and Vegetation	
Full Spectrum LED Grow Light
30 lbs	
Width 12&#8221;
Length 36&#8221;
Height 3 ½&#8221;
Covers up to a 5'x5' area
Concentrated over a 4'x4' area 70,000 lumens
1,200 µmoles 24'' away from Dominator 2x XL!

This doesn't mean much to me Kraven, but it will to you.


----------



## Keef

Rose I been upgrading from 3 watt chips to 5 watt chips -- I'm vegging with my 3 watt Mars the blooming under the new 5 watt chips !-- Don't mean a lot to me 'cept more means more !-- I want the optimum color mix for veg and the bloom !-- but I'm not even sure what that mix would be yet !


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know if this link will work.

View attachment tech data2.pdf


----------



## Keef

Just got a text from D.D. !-- Car started knocking real bad and the oil light came on and it was smoking !--She stuck out in the middle of nowhere and I got no way to get there and don't know what I could do if I was there !-- Keef no mechanic but he be thinking -- That car be finished !-- D.D.--supposed to work again tonight -- U can't take a taxi 50 miles each way !-- Afraid this  job be finished too !-- Excuse me while I freak out scream and throw sheet !-- Great end to a great year !


----------



## Keef

We got roadside assistance and towing on the insurance but I wouldn't know what to do !-- The rage rises !


----------



## Kraven

Based on what little I know Rose, it really looks like the "good" footprint is gonna be closer to 3x3 maybe 4x4 with some fall off at the edges....penetration is gonna be the key factor and how deep they punch into the canopy. I wouldn't run them closer than 24" to start and see what you get the first run. You said you have been watching them and your very smart, if it looks like you could get the results your after and it's cost effective I would say give it a go. I am nowhere near as educated as other peeps we know, he just has such a history dealing with suppliers, and the industry as a whole. Even starting his own line of lights that performed very well. I'll be interested to see how well they perform for you. Me I would personally shoot him a pm and ask his opinion....he would have real answers and that might save you money based on what he knows or if he doesn't know about them then is always honest. I just have a good relationship with him and trust his advice. Either way I see keef getting good results with the mars 300, so imho you don't have to spend mega bucks to run LED, you just need to tailor your expectations to the lights actual ability. I always like to see new tech so hopefully you will get a product that performs to your expectations.


----------



## Kraven

Keef the roadside will get a tow truck to you at no charge, see if your policy has a rental clause. You have been paying for awhile.....time you got something back from them. Hope things sort themselves out. Remain calm and think...dont feel....just think.


----------



## Kraven

Is it cold, is she dressed for the elements and a few hours wait? She needs to stay warm and inside the car with the doors locked till either you get to her or leo or a tow truck.


----------



## Rosebud

OH NO, Keef, Have you called a tow truck? That is not what DD needs.  I am so sorry. I wish i could go pick her up... oh dear.

Kraven did the pdf work? yes, they said it is really 4x4. the let you try them for 3 months or one grow so that is pretty good. Like i said i have been watching different people running these for over a year... thanks for the 24 " suggestion. We will see... I don't like leds as far as the way you have to trim... I don't like removing foliage.. I will give it a whirl... this is my 4th LED. the 3rd one i got from him and got the first two on his imput... No one tried to give me a sales pitch for these, my choice only. In the big scheme of life the kind of lights i use isn't really very important... Not like DD being stuck... I worry.


----------



## mrcane

Keef take it easy my friend . Where is Leo when you need him..
She has cell phone service get a tow truck...


----------



## Keef

Tow truck is on the way !-- Being a Hermit I got no one to call for help !-- Been struggling to keep the power on and the mortgage paid and now no car !-- Is this fate insisting I start running weed again ?--


----------



## Kraven

Yea, I am of the opinion that I really don't care what others are running unless they are getting better results, then I just become curious. I think that's neat they let you do a run with them, with that in mind it's a no brainier to give them a try imho.


----------



## Kraven

Keef, I know you think things just jumped off the rail. There is always options, remember you were trained to improvise , adept and overcome. Clear your head from all emotion, look at the facts and make good choices, and don't leave anything on the table. You got this, the hardest steel must by default be tempered by the hottest fires. Gather yourself, your on deck, you number has been called.....now put what you know to work and find a way out of this box. I know you can do this....just do it one hour at a time right now. Now get done what needs to be done in the next 60 minutes....after that, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Keef

I just ate that puck I was pressing on last night hope it's enough !--
Thanks Kraven !-- My hardest place to be is when there is nothing I can do !-- D.D. --she came up hard !-- She has dealt with worse !-- She's got it under control !-- Not so much me !-- Since the head injury I have had to deal with feelings of inadequacy !-- The aftermath of Katrina -- That's  the kinda situation I can and have dealt with --with one arm tied behind me in a way  !-- Not being able to do anything is hard for me !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef you got this. Extremely good advice Kraven. When the engine in my car over heated and died, I was 10 miles to the road to my house and no cell phone. I walked and CHP stopped and called tow truck for me. It was a sense of being alone that bothered me more than the car.


----------



## Kraven

Gotta tell yourself your twisted steel and sex appeal. You have not lost anything, you have just forgotten how to access it. You got this, this is what Makes you and DD work. Marriages are a team, each of you has what the other needs or neither of you would be there. Take your time, work as a team, neither you or her are alone.....distance does not diminish the bond. take it 60 mins at a time right now. Take a bite chew it well and then take another, thats how you clear you plate without choking yourself.


----------



## Keef

When we get thru this Keef wants a motorcycle !- -Don't have to be big or pretty just get me from here to there reliably !-- I could haul a sheet load on THC carts on a bike !-- If I had one I coulda at least gone to get her !-- We'll be O.K. !-


----------



## Kraven

Yea Umbra, lonely is a tough one....such a feeling of disconnect. I understand the feeling.


----------



## Keef

She already killed 2 Chevy S10 -- Pickups !-- Turned my blue one into a "W" and walked away !-- No I was with her when we kilt the red one !-- Hit a sudden down pour and lost control !-- I fought that truck till I got it back under control -- Then --TREE ! -- I bent the steering wheel forward when we hit and hammered the steering column with my face !-- and broke stuff !-- Wasn't nothing fixing that truck !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody Keef  that really sucks to hear about D.Ds car trouble  look on craigslist I know when I was looking for Lowrider sought there I seen a lot of cheap cars and cheap bikes I know you said times are tough but at the same time it's always good to keep an eye out for cheap deal you just never know


----------



## mrcane

What are your thoughts on reusing soil?...
Hate to keep throwing out all this perlite...


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bud !-- D.D. is a highly skilled specialty Nurse -- If U watch the news U have seen some patients she cared for !-- She wanted a break from the stress so changed jobs -- They insisted the nurses have more patients than they could safely take !-- One of those religious hospitals too !-- That didn't last so she changed jobs and took this private duty job ! -- Probably made about half what she usually does this year !
We need a stable year !-- I put the lid on that well of anguish and despair --I ain't going there today !
I guess I should kill that Wonder Berry male !-- I still got a few days but he a boy for sure !-- 
I'm getting pretty high U know ?-- Still not where I want to be !


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Cane, reuse and add some amendments.


----------



## St_Nick

mrcane said:


> What are your thoughts on reusing soil?...
> Hate to keep throwing out all this perlite...



I just put 5 Hoeberries into soil that I have been re-using for three years.  I just mix it with new and go to town.  everything but the root ball goes right back in the mix.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

Whatcha all think about this?    https://www.amazon.com/dp/VIPARSPECT/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

Hope the link works.


----------



## Keef

D.D. in the town truck !-- Tow truck driver told her the oil drain plug was missing !-- What the **** !-- 
Maybe she didn't blow it up -- No telling how much damage !--- Before U ask -- I have my oil changed !


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Rose,Nick....I will sift through the soil and remove the roots. Then sweeten it up...
    BB king for breakfast....:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  those COBs that hippy linked to are the size of a softball.  They are designed to be mounted 8-10 inches apart and the driver is the size of a 400 watt hps driver.  Won't fit in your Mars chassis but that is actually a good thing.  It allows you to tailor the light footprint to your individual grow.  I'm pretty sure this may be the future of led lighting .  The chips themselves run about 50-55 dollars apiece but then you have to add the heat sink and chip holder, probably a lense of your choice and then achassis to mount it all. Including the driver you wind up paying about the same as a comparable pre-built model using similar technology.  Just my opinion. :vap-Bong_smoker:

Sorry about the car, I just went through that myself.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> D.D. in the town truck !-- Tow truck driver told her the oil drain plug was missing !-- What the **** !--
> Maybe she didn't blow it up -- No telling how much damage !--- Before U ask -- I have my oil changed !



Keef  I hate to say it my friend but if the motor was knocking she's done


----------



## Budlight

Keef  Who did the last oil change on the car  please tell me it was a shop and not that long ago


----------



## Keef

Of all the things that could have happened --That would have been my fault -- The oil plug ?-- Told she was a lightening rod like me !-- Stuff like this don't happen to people in the normal world !-- I mean she stepped into a mud puddle walking down the street in New Orleans --Except it wasn't a mud hole some one had Stine a manhole cover !--One leg all the way down to the crotch !--- That lower back ain't ever gonna be the same !


----------



## Keef

It's been several months ago at Walmart - I don't even know if I have a receipt! -- Nick I know U right but leave me a little hope !
We've had that car since 2006 - Nothing last forever ! - The timing just sucks !-- Probably have to see if we can take some out the retirement fund -- Probably take awhile and have to pay penalties and stuff !-- We know the struggle !--U do what U got to do !


----------



## Budlight

Keef I would still try to go back on them being that they are the last ones to put the drain plug in that stuff is not just supposed to fall out no matter how many miles you put on it  so that tells me they did not do their job right  and  Walmart is notorious for either not putting them in tight enough or putting them into tight which causes them to strip


----------



## Grower13

View attachment IMG_0046.jpg


View attachment 0f9e159da71326755d9d237d8169bf56.jpg


----------



## Keef

I just want a light board where I can change the chips !-- I use 1 of those Mars 300 Reflector Series over each box which is about half a square meter / yard -- So in theory I got 600 Watts per sq. yd.--- I'm O.K. 
but I want to be able to change the color spectrum by changing chips or light boards !-- The 5 watt chips work great but one chip goes ? -So does the whole circuit !-- I gotta sharpen up my solder skill don't I ?


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I find the papers I be up at Walmart !-- No-- the oil plug doesn't just fall out !-- I never heard of this happening !-- I'm trying to just remain calm and wait for D.D. to make it home !-- She gonna say --What we gonna do ? -- I got no answer for her !


----------



## mrcane

Budlight said:


> Keef I would still try to go back on them being that they are the last ones to put the drain plug in that stuff is not just supposed to fall out no matter how many miles you put on it  so that tells me they did not do their job right  and  Walmart is notorious for either not putting them in tight enough or putting them into tight which causes them to strip


Walmart striped my mother in laws not to long ago told her not to go there..and she wouldn't take it back...
Keef write corporate if you have to ,what you got to loose....


----------



## mrcane

G13..........Sweet!!!
Let's medicate........:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> I just want a light board where I can change the chips !-- I use 1 of those Mars 300 Reflector Series over each box which is about half a square meter / yard -- So in theory I got 600 Watts per sq. yd.--- I'm O.K.
> but I want to be able to change the color spectrum by changing chips or light boards !-- The 5 watt chips work great but one chip goes ? -So does the whole circuit !-- I gotta sharpen up my solder skill don't I ?



Soldering is easy.  I taught soldering in the navy for almost 6 years.  Get yourself a 35 watt fine tip soldering iron and some 63-37 rosin core solder,  for that project you want .028 to .035,  diameter solder, no larger.  And a good rosin flux,  not that pipe stuff you get at the hardware store.   If you want to make your lights last and end that one fails they all do, just solder a cheap zener across each chip.  If a light goes out the zenerz will pass the current around the failed light.  (assuming you get the pos-neg right!) :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I know but I'd rather just go beat somebody down !-- Don't know who that would be !-- 
U know what's  Ironic?  -- I make good liquor and grow fine weed but if I put either one of those skills to work -- I go to jail ! -- I can look thru the window of the candy store but they won't let me in !-- Bout tired of it !


----------



## Grower13

strip the threads by over tightening or cross threading will cause a drain screw to back out or fall out........... happens when changers think they gotta use an air tool to pull and put back in the plug screw........ after a week or 10 days it'll be hard to pin it on wally world......... I'll tell you this....... most oil changers at wally worlds are not highly trained techs.


----------



## Keef

G13 kinda summed it up it's been awhile ! 

Nick I could learn to solder !-- I mean I understand the process -- I used to weld for a living ! 
Built a machine for a company up north and set thier shop up to produce it !-- Anyway R&D was my gig till they no longer need R&D !--  
This is my version of the Baghdad battery !-- Fill it up with a slightly acidic or salty fluid and it makes a low amp 3 volt charge and doesn't run down ! 

View attachment 20161231_114323.jpg


----------



## Keef

U want to feel my frustration ? --That was the first proto type - It goes beyond that !-- I know how to power a home with something the size of a refrigerator that needs no fuel  !-- I know how to put the power source for a boat in it's skin !-- I hear D.D. !


----------



## Keef

U got a volt meter ? -- Take a piece of steel (a nail )and a piece of copper wire now get a container of salty water !-- Stick the steel and copper into the salt water with out them touching and see what the volt meter says !--- Short them out by touching them poles in a direct short  --Run a regular battery down and it's  done !--- Remove the direct short and current flows again !-- They could be hooked up in series or parallel to produce the current U want !-- I did make a 12 volt trickle battery charger !-- Then my Muse showed me stuff ( don't know how else to explain it )-- I've spoken of "Wet Heat" ? -- It was to be my swan song !--An engine with no moving parts !-- 
When it is not your time ? --That is not your time !-- 
D.D. come home in a rental car !-- D.D. said the light come on and she pulled off the road then it started smoking !-- Might be a chance ?


----------



## Keef

I'll be better !-- I get carried away sometimes !-- We got some ex navy don't we ? -- "Wet Heat" is my version of the power plant that drove the Bliss-Leavit steam torpedo !-- When a rudder broke on on test the one ton torpedo jumped 45 feet out the water !--- Change it from a closed to an open system with controls and strap it on a boat ! --- I had my retirement all worked out !-- A little shop where I could tinker and build some of my stuff !-- For me the satisfaction comes from seeing a mental image take form and do what it's  supposed to do !-- There was this wedged shaped plexiglass air boat type snow mobile -- Never figured out a braking system !-- Built enough to see it move on it's  own with a 300 lb pay load !-- Chopped it up with a cutting torch rather than leave it for them !


----------



## Rosebud

glad dd is home.


----------



## Keef

Me too Rose !-- She's my mental security blanket and my wife !-- She's  a very capable independent woman!
I'm sorry that I dumped my mental baggage on the O.F.C. like that !-- I got issues ! --If I can ever get her out medicine she gonna be a top notch pot farmer !-- Much better than me !-- I tried to invent a new nursing category but I don't know what people will think about a Cannabis Consultant Nurse !-- What variety would most help the problems U have !-- How much of which edible would work best for this or that !
Someone needs to know these things !-- Am I gonna have to train up a whole class of Neo --Shamans ?
It's  the term I perfer !- Witch --Warlock -- Medicine Man --Seerer --Sorcerer ? -- Not really !


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef check out your widow :48:


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 

Bud --I'd like to say that was my Widow but that Widow come from Giggy !-- He sent me some Feminized Widow seed  cause he said my Widow was getting old !-- Looks nice !-- She gonna stretch some in bloom!


----------



## St_Nick

Mam, I just watched the highlights from last nights fight.  Ronda Rousey got her but kicked...  Glad I didn't have money on it.


----------



## umbra

Nick, I'm glad I didn't pay $50 for 48 seconds, lol. Sexing the seedlings. Bunch of males showed. I kept 1 TK x Goji and 1 Oregon Lemons male.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Nick ! 

Bud we all what I call weed kin !-- I got stuff growing from several !-- Several growing stuff they got from me !-- We all just one big family !-- I forwarded lots of stuff from Umbra -- I did F-2 that B.B. -- The BB. Bubblicious cross I did ! --


----------



## Keef

Oregon Lemon male ? --U da man Umbra !


----------



## Keef

Well gonna be one of 3 things happen with the car !-- If the drain plug was not tightened and slowly unscrewed with vibration of driving --If this happened and she shut it down soon enough -- It'll  need a drain plug filled up with oil and all is well ---- 2nd --if the oil drain plugged was stripped and finally fell out and she shut it down soon enough -- a new oil pan with plug -fill it up with oil and we good !-- 3rd --If she didn't shut it off in time the motor is toast !--- No one loses everytime !-- Not even me !-- So what's  it gonna be ?


----------



## Keef

I been trying to find a way to help D.D. pay the bills !-- So last week I went to the employment office !-- Not nairy a job listing anywhere for a Pot Farmer / Moonshiner !


----------



## Rosebud

You may need to enlarge your resume or at least fluff it a little Keef. 

I hope your car isn't toast.


----------



## Keef

Rose for some reason I think it'll work out !
About fluffing up the resume !--There was this stuff that was an extract of a Chinese plants called Ma Huang -(I think ) -- It is on the watch list for sure now !-- Anyway there was this thing U could do to that powder that increased it's  value thru the roof !-- We called the process "The way of the Bomb " -- Anything went wrong ? --your fault ?-- Nobody's fault ? --- Boom !-- They make it in a single bottle now !-- It's a substance that no one should make !

Explosives ?
Shoot the hair off a knat's a** without drawing blood !
These are not skills that are not many jobs for those skills !


----------



## St_Nick

:yeahthat:  What she said!


----------



## St_Nick

By the way.  I took Kravens suggestion under advisement and ordered cool hoods.  I needed to get new bulbs anyway so I ordered a new 600 watt setup with a cool hood and another hood, also a pair of bulbs for each of my existing lights.  You could get a whole setup, ballast hood and 2 bulbs, for 140 bucks.  The hoods were about $100 by themselves. Now I have an extra ballast and hopefully I can keep the temps down in my grow room.  I will vent the lights to outside and hopefully that'll keep the temps down.  My flower room has 600 watt double ended bulbs in open tubes.  I prefer to condition that room and besides,  those hoods are expensive! They make a real difference though. Almost as bright as a std. 1000 watter.  None of the affordable lights know how to tell the truth and the ones I liked, the Spectrum King, were outta my price range for the coverage I need.  I guess I'll keep running the digital dinosaurs for a while longer.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nap Wake and Bake !--
> 
> Bud --I'd like to say that was my Widow but that Widow come from Giggy !-- He sent me some Feminized Widow seed  cause he said my Widow was getting old !-- Looks nice !-- She gonna stretch some in bloom!



 Well then I guess I Owe thank you to Giggy as well


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Afternoon Nick !
> 
> Bud we all what I call weed kin !-- I got stuff growing from several !-- Several growing stuff they got from me !-- We all just one big family !-- I forwarded lots of stuff from Umbra -- I did F-2 that B.B. -- The BB. Bubblicious cross I did ! --



 And a great family it is


----------



## Keef

Yep Bud it is a great family !-- Young - old - in between -- I'm glad we have some women around too --to keep us in line !-- The O.F.C. has developed into a nice community !
We have this New Year's tradition but D.D. have to work next 2 days !-- I'm alone but trying to hold up the tradition !-- -- Anyone gonna be up with me tonight ?-- My annual rendition of  Life in the Fast Lane !--- Never forget I'm a bad man !-- Must be the weather or something -- I can't feel my face !


----------



## WoodHippy

Never make it till midnight. Be up a bit. 
Happy New Year to All. 
Spending the evening with my Wife and Dad.
Stay High.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Glad thing worked with DD. Hope the car is fixable.


----------



## Kraven

Damn, nights like these are not easy.....sounds like war.


----------



## Keef

Back at cha Hippy !-- Enjoy !-- Pretty sure I'm gonna make midnight !-- Those seed should be there early next week !-- They be in one of those priority boxes !-- There's  only 5 varieties  but U get them started and I'll find us some more !-- but it is not about just breeding whatever U got so U can share seed !-- Giggy he after/ recreating a variety/plant that is heavy in pine !-- Kraven got a secret breeding project going !-- Umbra gonna breed me a lemon !--I'll share !-- Rose bred Nurse Larry and  breeding some high CBD seed now !-- 
Nick got a Thai  that needs a most potent fast finisher to shorten that finish time !-- I be wanting some of them !-- Bud might do a little something too !-- I seen it in his eyes !-- He gonna help me slide a Pink Kush across that invisible border and down Texas way !-- I got several plans !-- More like a general direction !


----------



## Keef

Kraven just get high as U dare and get some ear plugs !-- I got some dogs fixing to get some doggie downers !-- They ain't happy !-- For me it's  one of 2 days a year I can fire off a couple rounds into the ground just to make sure they work as intended !-- One New Year's evening I took a .25 auto loader out to test !-- 1st shot blew out the back end of the slide! -- Glad I didn't need it in a gunfight !-- 
The fools around here go to the beach to set off bottle rockets and fireworks !-- Wind blows them into the dry season grass !-- Damp enough this year but U got to be on fire watch on the 4th of July when it's dry !
Dumb a** bring loads of shipping pallets to make bonfires !-- We drive on the beach and those pallets got nails in them !-- Burn the wood leave the nails !


----------



## umbra

West Coast be up for awhile. Sausage and peppers for dinner. Dogs got cow femur bones.


----------



## Keef

Good puppies Umbra !-- We do that sometimes !- I like sour sourkraut and mustard on a good sausage dog !-- Usually just make it into an open sandwich! -- I got some sausage I smoked last week in the fridge !-- Funny I don't have desire to eat !-- I needs to find something to do !-- Can't help it !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Yep Bud it is a great family !-- Young - old - in between -- I'm glad we have some women around too --to keep us in line !-- The O.F.C. has developed into a nice community !
> We have this New Year's tradition but D.D. have to work next 2 days !-- I'm alone but trying to hold up the tradition !-- -- Anyone gonna be up with me tonight ?-- My annual rendition of  Life in the Fast Lane !--- Never forget I'm a bad man !-- Must be the weather or something -- I can't feel my face !








still here Keef, with Bowl in hand:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

According to my east coast clock its that time    Happy New Year O.F.C !!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WoodHippy

Only 45 min left for central.


----------



## WoodHippy

Happy New  years  St Nick


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yep Bud it is a great family !-- Young - old - in between -- I'm glad we have some women around too --to keep us in line !-- The O.F.C. has developed into a nice community !
> We have this New Year's tradition but D.D. have to work next 2 days !-- I'm alone but trying to hold up the tradition !-- -- Anyone gonna be up with me tonight ?-- My annual rendition of  Life in the Fast Lane !--- Never forget I'm a bad man !-- Must be the weather or something -- I can't feel my face !





I will be up with you my friend what time is it there it's 1022 here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ness

.......HAPPY NEW YEAR.......It time for a better Year and a New Beginning.:48:


----------



## Budlight

Happy new year Saint Nick and ness to a great 2017 :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Frank Sinatra blasting over the square n New York


----------



## Keef

11:30 central !-- I be up in more ways than one !-- Lit up like a Christmas tree would be more like it !-- U start gifting people with homemade brandy that they are mad about !--Well sometimes they have a gift for U that U wouldn't buy yourself !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> 11:30 central !-- I be up in more ways than one !-- Lit up like a Christmas tree would be more like it !-- U start gifting people with homemade brandy that they are mad about !--Well sometimes they have a gift for U that U wouldn't buy yourself !--



Its 10:30 here Keef  Half  Half hour  to go buddy :48:


----------



## Keef

End the old year high and begin the new year high !--


----------



## ness

DD, keef sorry for your car problems.  Keef, yes, you sent me a Master Kush seed.  I'm looking forward to sprout it next time I soak seeds.  It will be a little while.  Well, I'm up and can sleep.  Time for a hit.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Happy New Year Ness !-- I'm up and can't sleep but at least I know why I can't  sleep !-- That Master Kush is a keeper U gonna like it so we gotta get U cloning !-- Where's  my pipe it was just here ?


----------



## ness

Well, I'm going to try to get some sleep got a busy day coming up.  Wishing all you peeps the best 2017.


----------



## Budlight

Happy New Year's Keef  and everyone   we all are gonna grow and create some crazy stuff  together this year I can feel it :48:


----------



## Keef

Happy New Year O.F.C. !-- I'm glad this one is over !-- We gonna make this one a good year !


----------



## ness

Keef, I'm already cloning.  I'm learning for my mistakes.  I through the plant into flowering to soon, I think.  I got white hair on two out of four right now.  I also working on getting a new light system going.  Now, that the New Year is here, I got to start to take notes again.


----------



## Keef

Maybe I should step out back while all these fireworks are popping and burn up a 30 round clip --bullets get old and U got to know your sh** will work !--No one will know !-- I'll use semi auto !-- Grew up working steel -- guns made out of metal and a handy fellow can do stuff and things !-- Still can't do 3 round  burst !
I get me a blueprint for that SAW gun I want -- I can make me one !-- Street sweeper works !
Good deal Ness !-- That's  how we learn !


----------



## ness

Siting here rolling cig.  Going to quit smoking cig's soon.  I'm going in for a knee replacement soon and I want to heal right, so, I got to quit.  I'm getting ready to see if there is a scary movie on.  Yes, I'll get the willies and have night mares.


----------



## ness

Happy New Year, Budlight, Keef, St Nick, and all the OFC.   Have a good day.  Good Night.


----------



## Keef

Ness I smoked for 3 decades or more !-- About 5-6 years ago I started on an e-cig !-- Took me months to totally quit cigs !-- I didn't give up my nicotine habit just the delivery systems !-- My e-cig hangs on a lanyard around my neck !-- Always at the ready !-- I don't think I could go back !-- Soon no one will know if it has nicotine juice or hash oil without testing it !-- Love me e-cig !-- I know how to make nicotine tincture for use in an e-cig but it's  too late for me !-- I have my favorite brand !


----------



## Keef

I am a sick individual !-- I just love the way an assault rifle feels when it's  bucking like that !-- Got to hold that front end down when firing fully automatic or she'll rise up on U !-- I take that back it only shoots semi auto !-- ATF don't like it  when U modify something like that !-- So I was just playing !-- I don't even got a gun !--U can call home and ask my wife !


----------



## Budlight

Well  I haven't smoked one since last year so I guess it's time to smoke a 2017 Doobie  hope everyone is having an excellent evening  :48:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc and happy new year.


----------



## giggy

hey keef these are the older mars but you'll get the idea.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CvL4-Sbs90[/ame]


----------



## giggy

here's another video about a far red setup. if you don't know about far red yall need to read up a bit.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj4XC6pGJPQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, glad all the fire works have ceased. Happy New Year.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C..and a Happy New year to you all...
...............:48:................


----------



## umbra

Good morning all. Brand new day, brand new year. Year of the rooster. The skywalker and gdp put me out last night. Some chiesel to start the new year...and a Big cup of coffee. Happy New Year!


----------



## WeedHopper

Back at ya Bro.
Hot coffee,,,me loves my coffee.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !--Morning O.F.C. !
More coffee for sure !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Another thing Hopper !-- U ever down my way U better let me know so we can get together !-- At least burn one on the beach !--



Me and the Wife might just do that someday Little Brother. 
Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Keef

I meant it too Hopper !- I wasn't just being polite !
 I think I might live !-- It was touch and go there for awhile !-- 
I'm thinking of moving that Wonder Berry plant into DWC and move him close to a window in the living room and collect some pollen for shortening up a plant !-- Umbra don't play so it will be top notch pollen !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wishing everyone a happy & prosperous year! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483155279941.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

good morning OFC and Happy New year!  DD, Keith Richards?   LOLOLOL....why why I ask?

Nes, happy new year to you. 

Umbra's dogs know how to start a new year... BIG bones..

I have powdery mildew the first time in my life on marijuana.  The 9 # hammer clone... can i just hear a horse **** about that? I sprayed...   I have had a fan blowing on her since i got her like i do all plants.. This is the desert, we have low humidity... I tell ya.. it is always something lately.
Let's get this 2017 started...calls for black haze.. just a bit, it is too expensive. lol really.


----------



## bozzo420

sorry rose. I would kill it and hope for no spread to   the others. where did the clone come from? once a plant gets it ,it has it .


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Wishing everyone a happy & prosperous year!



How the hell is that guy still kicking. Lol


----------



## Keef

Keith is  my hero Hopper !-- When someone tells me I need to take better care of myself or I'll end up in an early grave !-- I always point to Keith !-- He gonna outlive us all!


----------



## St_Nick

G'day everybody.  Welcome to 2017.  I got into my BD player around 1:30 and never looked back.  I gots me a gardening question.  Is there a cause for foxtailing?  Seems to me that I experience it entirely too often and it affects the density of the bud.

That is some serious coolness going on in that video.  re-using all the parts from the original light saves some real money.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper

That guy is a walking line of coke with a cigarette.  :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

I thought fox tailing was from too high of temps in the grow. Although some sativas just do that at the end of their life..

Bozzo, I know I need to do that. This clone came with the harley clones from a man here in town that my grow shop hooked me up with. I have never met him or seen his grows. The harleys are fine.. How bout I take a clone and dip it and keep it? am i being stupid?  probably.thank you.

Mr Cane, it is snowing like the dickens..  (whats a dickens) Great big fluffy flakes..  then it is going to get really cold like 1 degree.


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick !-- The B.B. will foxtail be the buds are fairly dense !-- I think it's just a plant thing some do some don't  -- I love a dense foxtail !-- That light air Kravencalls LARF bud is used as cannacaps !-- 
I think I had too many caps this morning! -- More coffee ?


----------



## Keef

Try it Rose !-- Maybe clone it -treat the cut --- Soon as the cut is big enough to do it again !-- Not sure it'll work but worth a try !


----------



## Keef

I grow small plants but by fox tailing do U mean putting Bud all the way down like this ?

Second pic is Wonder Berry -- can anyone tell me the sex ?-- Pretty obvious isn't it ?


----------



## Keef

So I get high ! 

View attachment 20170101_105338.jpg


View attachment 20170101_105456.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> good morning OFC and Happy New year!  DD, Keith Richards?   LOLOLOL....why why I ask?
> 
> Nes, happy new year to you.
> 
> Umbra's dogs know how to start a new year... BIG bones..
> 
> I have powdery mildew the first time in my life on marijuana.  The 9 # hammer clone... can i just hear a horse **** about that? I sprayed...   I have had a fan blowing on her since i got her like i do all plants.. This is the desert, we have low humidity... I tell ya.. it is always something lately.
> Let's get this 2017 started...calls for black haze.. just a bit, it is too expensive. lol really.


 Rose I feel your pain first I got hit with those spider mites after I finish dealing with all that and getting everything all cleaned up I as well got hit with powdery mildew  I sprayed everything down with a hydrogen peroxide and when I did that it sure showed where the mould was hiding and then after that I cranked the rooms up to 40° for about two hours everything seems to be pretty good now hope you  get rid of that stuff and happy new year


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> So I get high !



Keef has grown some balls. :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight said:


> Rose I feel your pain first I got hit with those spider mites after I finish dealing with all that and getting everything all cleaned up I as well got hit with powdery mildew  I sprayed everything down with a hydrogen peroxide and when I did that it sure showed where the mould was hiding and then after that I cranked the rooms up to 40° for about two hours everything seems to be pretty good now hope you  get rid of that stuff and happy new year




First of all budlight, how do you make the 0 o  for the degrees? where is that?

You just sprayed with peroxide and nothing else?  where was it hiding. I used a new soil this time....


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> First of all budlight, how do you make the 0 o  for the degrees? where is that?
> 
> You just sprayed with peroxide and nothing else?  where was it hiding. I used a new soil this time....



 I'm not too sure Rose my phone just does it on its own


----------



## RubyRed

:ciao:  Old Farts

:48:

tcabs


----------



## umbra

1/1/17 time to flip the golden ticket.


----------



## Keef

Looking for some music and went thru the channels !-- Russia !--Russia! --Russia !-- They did it or who knows who did it ? --  What effect did it have?  -Some who won will deny it even happened -- others on the left says it tainted the whole election !-- Yakkity--Yakkity--Yak !-- This the world we live in !--  We ain't  in the drivers seat !--- Looks like we  can have anything corporate government doesn't want !-- Weren't no reason for anyone to get upset I ain't gonna preach or start an argument! -- The argument is over !-- News is news !
Kinda hard to believe it's all just a news network conspiracy !   


 Wait ! maybe I found some music !-- News just just make me sick anyway ! --I'll just wait for a tweet to explain everything !---It's  a new world !-- We got to find a way to live in it !


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> First of all budlight, how do you make the 0 o  for the degrees? where is that?
> 
> You just sprayed with peroxide and nothing else?  where was it hiding. I used a new soil this time....



hold the alt key and hit 1-6-7 to get it º.


----------



## mrcane

Blustery out.....no snow on this side Rose but as you say, the weather is coming....
     Nice day to just get high....:48:......


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> hold the alt key and hit 1-6-7 to get it º.



 I heard you like really Piney stuff  I had received some white OG as a gift the first two I cracked were girls one was really sweet and the other one was super super Piney if you like I could send you what I have left of them to see if you can find another really Piney one in them


----------



## oldfogey8

hope everyone had a safe and happy new years eve. i had to work so no joy for the fogey. hoping 2017 is really good for all of us.

getting stoked for my new set up. first indoor grow where i wont have to keep my plants under 2 feet tall. 

View attachment new_setup.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOO HOO Of, this is going to be fun.  Happy for ya. 

Sorry you had to work. We had a lot of fireworks around here, Howard and Kali were fit to be tied and needed mr rb.. Wilson the big puppy lay on his back and snored. I want what he is having... just a laid back mellow guy.

Enjoy your stuff OF...


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, thats kinda my opinion too.  Heat.  I think  I'm just going to set the thermostat on the AC snd let her rip.


----------



## St_Nick

Looking good Olefogey.  I'm kinda anxious to hear how ya like that light.


----------



## Rosebud

The light will help the temp compared to a hps. Fans and exhaust, are you planning on exhausting your tent?


----------



## bozzo420

rose ,all of my PM issues came from infected clones. If the mother has PM ,the clones do  also.   
if you keep them ,you will have to spray every 3 to 5 days. Vinegar and water works well to. I use that when they are close to finish and it shows up.


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo, i know you speak the truth. Talk to me. This has been caught early. Should i not even try a clone?  Are you where it is humid?  I threw away my roses that got pm and now none of them get it.. you are right some varieties are susceptible... I just tried a joint of it and I loved it... Is it time to put my big girl panties on and say there are a lot of clones throw it?  What about the spores that are lose in the room?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Enquiring minds want to know...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469364729875.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !--- Got a lot to say about the news lately but despite my firm belief I'm gonna keep my mouth shut !--- I need my pipe -- Get that disgusting stuff out of my mind !

Get it done OF !


----------



## Keef

OF I'll be watching how that light works for U !-- Price is comparable to my Mars Hydro but higher watts !-- U got my interest!


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Finally made it Home. 
I have to go back a couple of days. And Check out Kravens light spec, And a few others.
Keef Green Santa made it MO. Says it will be here Tue. 
Gonna go watch Football and Drink a beer, Smoke a bowl.


----------



## oldfogey8

i have an exhaust fan(170 cfm) that i used with my t5 grows. i always have had it running on a rheostat at about half speed. i will probably need to have it going full speed. the light came recommended by hamster lewis. he has some frosty looking flowers. i hope to get something similar. has some uv b component to it. i also have a new oscillating circulation stick fan coming. still doing stuff on the cheap but i think this will step up my game a couple of levels.


----------



## ness

Happy New Year OFC.  

of, I like your idea.  Have fun.

Well, out of 4 mj's.  I have two left.  Had, to throw away two boys.  I hate doing that, plants have feeling to  I have Hippie's Dawg going and It has white hairs and than there is the BUB X BB still not sex.  I be lucky to get one plant.  Those white hair are looking good.


----------



## ness

Hippie glad your home.  No, noise here this morning.  Quite as a peep.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ness !
Are we high enough yet ?


----------



## rogokie

Yo Keef. Hello ness. Sent son in-law home to New Iberia today. Everyone have a safe night.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, got up hurtin like hell this morn. hope yall have a great day.

@rogokie, every time i see your avatar pic it reminds me of a sailor wearing the old dungarees and ball cap, that they can't wear anymore.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I feel old !-- 

Heard a new term this morning -- " Frightenly Ignorant " 

I need to get high ! --  I am not a happy camper !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
Been going back and checking out others lights.
Rose and Kravens nice lights out of my league.
giggy where did you buy from I went to timbergrowlights. 
did not like there prices.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....
  Looks like the hippies dawg isn't going to make the cut...this pheno..is way too bushy...
        Better puff one....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

We have a foot of snow and a north wind blowing.. we haven't had a winter like this in decades, seriously.  More snow forecast for today... I am going to stay inside and clone. I suggested to mr rb that he not shovel that snow, he says he will be fine... yikes. It is supposed to get down to 1 degree. this week.. I said to my friend at least the thrip will die and he said, no they are just underground! what a lousy thing to say.. 

Woodhippy, i hear you on the lights, i have been thinking about this for a long time and got some $ for christmas from a couple of sources.... I hope it helps the power bill as i need to crank out some dank.... a poem! as i lost so much last summer...need to make oil...


----------



## Keef

Got the word the car engine is toast !-- What we gonna do ? -- I don't know !--  I'm outta aces !-- It's  not gonna be a good day ! --I get flaky when I get this stressed !-- I can't get flaky --I need to think !-- I've solved worse problems !---Sorry to dump that on U  !-- We'll figure something out !


----------



## Rosebud

I am sorry Keef, that is not good news. You guys need to catch a break soon. Stay strong.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- So far we've always found a way !-- The question now is do we put a used engine in the car or put the same money down on a used car !--- Now I just got to find the money to do either without ending up in jail !


----------



## St_Nick

If she Likes the car, fix it.  If not, buy a new used one.  I always fix 'em cause I don't buy anything I don't like.  


sucks to start the new year with a new bill.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

Hey Rose what did you figure out on your powdery mildew I found these if you're interested






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs&sns=em[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

THANK YOU Budlight, I would use it on foliage but not roots as it kills all the beneficials in organics..  Thank you so much for posting this. I appreciate it.  Thank goodness i am just in veg..


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> THANK YOU Budlight, I would use it on foliage but not roots as it kills all the beneficials in organics..  Thank you so much for posting this. I appreciate it.  Thank goodness i am just in veg..



 Rose I'm going through this with you first it was spider mites now I'm dealing with this I guess that's what I get for being in the garage my garage was built out of 100-year-old barn wood The wife keeps trying to tear down so she can use the wood in the house I keep telling her stay away she's like but will build you a new one I'm like build me the new one first hope you're having a good morning Rose


----------



## Keef

For me it started with those dam dog pecker knats in my soil !-- I bought an aerocloner and chopped the tops off - And rerooted  them and ended up staying aero ! -- Then the spidermites moved in !-- Then discovered root aphids living in the slots in the neopreme collars !-- Now  The grow is clean but what comes next !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> For me it started with those dam dog pecker knats in my soil !-- I bought an aerocloner and chopped the tops off - And rerooted  them and ended up staying aero ! -- Then the spidermites moved in !-- Then discovered root aphids living in the slots in the neopreme collars !-- Now  The grow is clean but what comes next !



 That is exactly how I feel hope you're having a good morning my friend I think it's time to spark up a big fat one have to take everything apart today clean everything with peroxide wash all the walls and work my way out I figured the baby room is the smallest room so I'll start there :48:  I wish I was closer to you my friend I have a Honda shadow that I would just give you all it needs is a peacock  for the tank  or maybe check into some shipping see what it would cost for me to send it to you  like I said man you can just have it  if it doesn't cost too much to get it to you


----------



## Keef

Nick I appreciate the offer !-- Like U said the transportation would be too much ! -- I think we gonna get a used engine installed !

I want to give a shout out to Bruce !---  U know who U are !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nick I appreciate the offer !-- Like U said the transportation would be too much ! -- I think we gonna get a used engine installed !
> 
> I want to give a shout out to Bruce !---  U know who U are !



 No problem buddy like I said I wish I was closer I'd have you guys driving already


----------



## Keef

Cool Bud !-- I got work to do in the grow today !-- I've neglected checking pH !-- Need to get my mind right and get this rotation rolling !--- Also got to get me a Rosin Press !-- U know the other night when I tried pressing with that garlic press ? -- No oil came thru instead it pooled on top !-- There was a layer of oil top the puck. -- I'm gathering what I need !--Liquid Weed bout to be a reality !


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight i think that might be a good deal for you to get a new garage and I know she would do cool stuff with the barnwood.. 
Mine is in  my master bathroom with good ventilation and a clean space.. I am beginning to think i just had good beginners luck for 5 years and now it is over... hope not.

Mr rb just shoveled the back for the dogs and birds and the front for me and he didn't have a heart attack. i am glad. he is in good shape for the shape he is in. He going to the neighbors next.... i worry.  i know i told you we have over a foot of snow and it is still snowing with the temps falling... Cane, hope you guys are good over there.


----------



## Rosebud

Would all of you please go vote for bud of the month? the pics are in the poll link. thank you.


----------



## Keef

Bud I got 4 --BPU -x- GDP !-- Think I'll keep a boy and F-2 it !-- I also want to breed it to another of Umbra's  strains !-- I want to breed it to something he used The White on !--Wish I had more room !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -- No need to vote !--There's  nothing like  Star Baby !-- If I had a camera and back lighting-- I could take some that were very competitive !-- O.K. !-- I'll go vote !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow Nick! That was quite an offer & one I wish I could take you up on!  You're a good man.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm with Betty White!  Good riddance 2016! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483378512963.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

I heard that the guy who played the priest on Mash died on the 31st.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I got 4 --BPU -x- GDP !-- Think I'll keep a boy and F-2 it !-- I also want to breed it to another of Umbra's  strains !-- I want to breed it to something he used The White on !--Wish I had more room !



Keef  when I first started out playing with plants I was in a Rubbermaid type cabinet I think I'm going to turn that into my   Breed box  i'm going To use filters  intake and exhaust  so I know I won't be pollinating anything keep it a complete sealed unit where it pulls air in the air out goes through the filters and then as well I'm going to have 4 sprinklers  on each side that way I can spray them for  few minutes before I open the doors  then the girls can go back into the flower room in A 5 gallon  Bucket  to finish off


----------



## Budlight

Keef  that one definitely sounds like something that's worth keeping around :48:


----------



## Keef

Me too Bud !---Got several that are gonna be keepers for sure !


----------



## umbra

I have another weird freak seed. This is meltdown. orange valley og x stardawg cubed. They were freebies. 1 out of 3 seeds made it past germination. The 1 that did, developed 2 seedlings and 2 roots from the 1 seed. I'm sexing them and 1 is female and 1 is male.


----------



## Keef

Wonder what would happen if U bred them Umbra ? --  I do love me some freak plants !-- I got 2 unsexed freak plants descended from that Black Rose !-- Either is a boy I'm gonna breed it to my freak GG#4 !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef hope the car thing works out. 
I have never seen twins in plants. How cool  is that.
Need to read up on breeding. 
Got the cuttings I took from the hermie plant to root. Now it's  time to kill them.


----------



## Keef

It's  got to be 4:20 somewhere !-- Let's kick it off now !--


----------



## giggy

WoodHippy said:


> Morning OFC
> Been going back and checking out others lights.
> Rose and Kravens nice lights out of my league.
> giggy where did you buy from I went to timbergrowlights.
> did not like there prices.



i got my stuff from different places.


----------



## giggy

how is everybody tonight? another stormy day here. plants starting to look the part now that they staying warm, may have to try to get a couple pics. don't figure i'll get that much this run but i hope to have everything in order form the next. didn't get off my lazy this weekend to work on the box so it looks like a couple late evenings.

keef and dd sorry to hear about the car, hope things get better


----------



## DirtyDiana

If I had a car!!  Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483136662389.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

funny Dd, how you holding up girlfriend? Thinking of you lots..


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- We been working on D.D.'s Wake and Bake !-- I think I'm doing it right !


----------



## Rosebud

do you need a class keef?


----------



## WeedHopper

Betty White is so Hotttttttt. LOl


----------



## Rosebud

She is a kick in the pants isn't she WH?  She has a twinkle in her eye.  

I think i am pregnant I ate a whole can of pickled beets and finishing it off with yorks pp.


----------



## Keef

No Rose just lots of practice !
What up Hopper ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm holding my own Rose, but barely!  Sorry bout the bad word, but this is exactly where I am right now! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1470526258215.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Rub a dub dub one of my girls in the tub








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ness

Evening Keef, G13, and OFC.  Hippie's Dawg leafs on the bottom have yellow dots going up and down the leaf.  Just, love seeing those white hairs.


----------



## ness

Good Night OFC.


----------



## St_Nick

I hope Betty lives to be 200.  She was hilarious in that movie with Sandra Bullock.  I been building in the grow room, and painting.  I been setting up my veg room so it has an area for cloning/starting seeds as well as for vegging young'uns.  I need to really figure out this environment thing.  I'm trying to figure out how to keep everything at or below 75 degrees.  I'm hoping by using cool hoods and directing outside air through the hoods and back outside keeping the room cool won't be a problem.  Last summer the flowering room was by itself and with open hoods a 5000 btu ac could only keep it at 80 during the day. Now I have both rooms side-by-side and a 10,000 btu ac.  I'll be good after this for another season and in the meantime I think I'm going to explore these leds again.

Hey Keef, I'm gonna run some of that super skunk.  Starting the seed tomorrow!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yarddog

Wow ofc, I stay gone for 3 days and it takes me 40 minutes to catch up.    Sorry bout the car keef. Thats the story of my life.    I rode a dirt bike for 4 months or so due to cars breaking down. 
 Kraven, my neighbor is a vet and he does not like large fireworks either.   He tries to not show it.
Well, Mrs Dog and I went down south ga Saturday.    Put 350 miles on the car.    I took a dirt road and almost got stuck.   Lol.       We are thinking of moving south, I like the wide open space and sparce populations.   We will be moving in a year or three, trying to figure out where we want to go.  We have had over 8 inches of rain over the past few days.    We sure needed it.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
61 years of things like this Dog ain't nothing new always happens at the worse time too !-- D.D.'s nephew is coming over from east Texas to pick the car up and put a used engine in it for us !-- Just gotta find the money to pay for it !-- If it ain't one thing it's  another ! --When the smoke clears I'll still be standing !


----------



## yarddog

keef, if its anything like my experiance, as soon as you gain a good foothold again, something else is around the corner. life is a series of setbacks. well, mine is it seems.
well, 2017, wow its here already. here's to a better year!!
i woke up a few days ago to a wet floor, found some shingles had blown off my roof. my dad and I replaced the missing shingles and got it fixed up.  
I bought a small rubbermaid container to make a 12 spot bubble cloner. I love using the bubble cloner, but i can only use it during the winter time. house gets too hot during the summer.


----------



## Keef

10 years before Katrina the first house D.D. and I had burned down !-- Came home from Dallas to find nothing but ashes !-- We got experience at hard times !--Too much experience !-- I know high people in low places !-- Time to work !


----------



## Keef

Dog get U some of those blue ice  freezer things !-- U gotta 
 clone in the summer !-- Drop one of those in the cloner and replace it morning and evening should keep the water cool enough !-- Worked for me till I solved my problem ! -- I know what U mean about life being a series of disasters !-- Ever since the Dog showed up he's reminded me of a younger Keef !
Finish this pipe and go see if the girls are still alive !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, we do what we have to to survive.   I know i have.
I tried to keep the temps down, it works better for me to use peat pucks to clone in, water cloning is just easier to me. but with higher temps the peat works fine. funny, as it gets cold, the peat pucks stop working and the bubble cloner works better.


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, we're off....... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483378751706.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. ...Man it's cold here....29* feels like 20* looks like a 3 too 4 day trend...
No snow here yet Rose...
   Keef stay with it Bro you will get thru this.....
..............:48..........


----------



## Keef

I never tried cloning with the pucks !-- I spray them from fresh cut to harvest ! - About all I got left to do is fine tune the nutes !--
When it comes to lights the Mars work O.K. but I do believe LEDs are the future for growing !-- Looks like it need to learn to build light boards !-- I get Hippy to tell me where to get the board material itself !- The rest is just tedious soldering !--


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !-- We gonna hit 81 with a low of 62  today !--


----------



## Rosebud

my mom said if i didn't have any thing nice to say to be quiet.


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> my mom said if i didn't have any thing nice to say to be quiet.



Funny,  I never listened to Mom when I wuz growing up.  Now I notice myself doing things like she did.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Rose it's all fun and games till it hits 110 in the shade for 3 months !-- Then I be day dreaming about snow !
Nick them seed scared me I hope they do U right !-- I couldn't bring myself to kill that little male last night but he getting close to opening some flowers -- I moved him back to veg to get him away from my girls !--If he open some flowers I'll collect some pollen !-- This Hoe Berry is da bomb but it stretches so much !-- The  boy is a Williams Wonder - Plush Berry cross !-- I get some pollen I'll fix that !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry guys! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481590671745.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning  everyone it's a nice chilly -26° today or I'm starting to really hate this cold weather usually we get a little bit of cold weather but it only comes a day at a time not weeks at a time good thing  I got to spend a lot of time in the garage where it's a nice 25 to 30°  Got all the little ones washed up last night I could just be overreacting I think but I'd rather be safe than sorry   Hope everyone is off to a good start this morning


----------



## Budlight

So I have been looking at dozens and dozens of seed banks and dozens of seeds everything looks so good I just don't know what and where to order from not sure why this is such a hard decision for me but just don't know what to order what would you guys order  I noticed I like the sweeter stronger tasting stuff that keeps you coach locked and makes you sleep easy :confused2:


----------



## evilclown

good morning old timers, happy new year.


----------



## Keef

What up EC ? --
 Bud we just happen to have someone who will point U in the right direction !-- Umbra know all about this kinda stuff !-- Only thing Bud I think U sitting on what looking for! ---U gonna like the  B.B. just fine !-- That Strawberry probably be like that too !


----------



## yarddog

I am partial to the skunky stuff myself. and of course the pine. always the pine..     smoked some once, had me zinging like an old two stroke for an hour or so!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up EC ? --
> Bud we just happen to have someone who will point U in the right direction !-- Umbra know all about this kinda stuff !-- Only thing Bud I think U sitting on what looking for! ---U gonna like the  B.B. just fine !-- That Strawberry probably be like that too !



 I would love something strawberry but the only thing I had that had strawberry and it was those rhinos and they both turned out to be boys


----------



## Keef

Umbra got some Glazed Cherries seed or something like that !-- Was it Attitude seed ? 
I got 4 unsexed Strawberry Desiel babies !-- I want a nice Strawberry too !-- Bud have U thought about Papaya !-- You'd like it !-- I'm into fruity too !-- I got the B.B. and a Blueberry Lemonade called Purple Haze so I may have to combine the lines !-- I got relatives of the Snow Lotus too !--Reminds me I gotta go start the rest of those Black Berry Snow Lotus seed  !


----------



## Budlight

Yeah I would have to agree Keef papaya would be really nice to that's what I mean I just don't know enough about these yummy tasting strains and unfortunately in this end of the world it's kind of like your end of the world the best thing you're going to find is a top-notch type brick weed everything here tastes and smells the same unless you grow it yourself


----------



## umbra

Bud...hard hitting fruity I would look at DNA's tangie.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud...hard hitting fruity I would look at DNA's tangie.



 Thank you very much Umbra I really cherish your advice  hope you're having a good morning so far


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I think you used up all those BB king girls because all I keep getting is boys hahaha


----------



## Kraven

G'morning all.....still in a serious fist fight with the mind.....r e a l l y need a break. Thinking of y'all. Peace


----------



## Keef

True Dat Bud !-- Listen to Umbra he's never pointed me wrong !-- I asked him one time what we're the most potent indica heavy varieties! -- He gave me a list of 4 !-- Don't remember the rest of them but the Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi came to Texas !-- Mane would she put a whooping on U !-- I lost her in the bug wars but I had crossed her on Umbra's B.B. -- Only had a few seed but she left me a blue daughter !-- D.D.'s Blue Elephant !-- I have the first in bloom now !


----------



## Budlight

They must not carry it anymore Umbra I did not see it on their site


----------



## Keef

Me too Kraven !--Me too !-- 

Bud - I got about a finger sized baggie of those seed !-- U run out of seed let me know !--U need a girl !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> True Dat Bud !-- Listen to Umbra he's never pointed me wrong !-- I asked him one time what we're the most potent indica heavy varieties! -- He gave me a list of 4 !-- Don't remember the rest of them but the Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi came to Texas !-- Mane would she put a whooping on U !-- I lost her in the bug wars but I had crossed her on Umbra's B.B. -- Only had a few seed but she left me a blue daughter !-- D.D.'s Blue Elephant !-- I have the first in bloom now !



 Can't wait to see how the blue elephant turns out sounds pretty awesome


----------



## yarddog

I am very lucky to have had the life i have had so far. I have managed to evade scars and hurt for the most part. I did not know how good i had it until i got out into the world. my wife opened my eyes to the flip side of the coin. She has told me  that she never knew a stable home life until we met. I try as hard as i can to provide for her and to give her all the support she needs. 
The saying is true, what has been seen cannot be unseen. some things should not be seen.
Poor mrs Dog is 30 years old and just watched her first Star Wars movie. Now she knows what i rave about sometimes.  
Kraven's saying about tempering steel is very true. 
What does not kill you does make you stronger, but at a cost.
well, lunch break is over, had some grilled salmon, southern cooked collard greens, and some yellow rice.  mmm. mmm.   got some soulful Allman Brothers Band playing. 
Ness, how you holding up down there? been a lot of rain on your watershed. rivers getting high in some places


----------



## Keef

That's the one got me excited Bud ! -- I got lots of stuff either related to the Snow Lotus or the B.B. -- Might as well mix the bloodlines !-- Down in the O.F.C. lab we working on a top secret project to combine the best bloodlines from the O.F.C. !-- Starting with O.F.C. #1 !-- Still not there yet but it'll happen !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That's the one got me excited Bud ! -- I got lots of stuff either related to the Snow Lotus or the B.B. -- Might as well mix the bloodlines !-- Down in the O.F.C. lab we working on a top secret project to combine the best bloodlines from the O.F.C. !-- Starting with O.F.C. #1 !-- Still not there yet but it'll happen !



 I can't wait to see my friend I threw for more BB Kings in on the first and for more nurse Larry F2  hopefully you didn't use up all the  girls  in this  Batch hahahaha  just teasing you buddy :48:


----------



## Keef

Dog when me and D.D. met she had been in what I call a cult for 10 years !-- They were forbidden from listening to "secular music" !-- I corrupted her and got to teach her about some music --Took her to her first Rock concert !-- She hasn't always been a nurse !-- When we met she was a unit clerk at the hospital !-- She had just got a divorce and left the Pentacostal Church and was a mental wreck !-- I got her high for the first time ! -- That church wanted her back but I had my dirty wings around her and they quickly learned might not be a good idea to mess with me !-- I'm immune to thier guilt trip stuff !-- They thought I was Satan himself !--Lay some hands on me and U might draw back an nub !--


----------



## Keef

When I ask D.D. to marry me U know what she said ? -- Ask me again next year !-- So I did !


----------



## Budlight

That's awesome Keef  when I asked my wife to marry me we were out  quading 
 I got down on one knee she kicked me and said I guess so  that's when I knew I definitely had to keep her hahaha


----------



## Keef

One Thanksgiving she cooked and up until then I was cooking for her sometimes !-- I got all high and drank a little I'm sure !-- She talked me into letting her dye my hair !-- U know how it is when they got U wrapped around they little finger !-- I ended up with the brightest ungodly head of bright orange hair U ever seen !
I'm glad it amused her !-- Had to go to a hair place and all they could do was dye it blond !-- What cha gonna do ?-- Many thought it was quite funny !-- I was not one of them !


----------



## yarddog

Haha.   I asked my wife for marriage in my bedroom, we was getting ready to go somewhere, I forget now.  Wasnt the best timing buy I had a ring that  was burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Keef

It happens when it happens Dog !-- I might have corrupted D.D. but she made me pay the fines and get the warrants and stuff lifted !-- Made me quit "expediting " and other stuff like that !-- It's  still in me and sooner or later it's  coming back out !-- I been mostly good for a couple decades !--- It wants back out ya'll !-- It is a struggle !


----------



## Keef

It wasn't criminal stuff about the warrants !-- I got caught driving very fast a couple times !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra the tangie i got is a sativa. I don't know the breeders it is 23%thc and very up..It says it is a hybrid. 

Good stories keef and YD.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- No Doubt about why U called this Purple Haze !-- Magnificent plant !--


----------



## Rosebud

I sure hope you get a stable pheno Keef. I absolutely loved that smoke.  Is she pretty?


----------



## yarddog

I have 9 strains in veg, with a few seeds left to hunt through and i still have the itch!! what is wrong with me!?


----------



## Rosebud

i have the same thing.. I am not sure what to name this seed *****/strain junkie thing a lot of us have, lets think of a positive name YD.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> They must not carry it anymore Umbra I did not see it on their site



DNA owns another seed company as well and it is listed under their name. Reserva Privada. They also have a separate partner that sells their seeds under the Crockett Family Farms. Attitude has them both in stock.
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/crockett-family-farms-seeds-crocketts-tangie/prod_5303.html
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds-tangie/prod_4296.html


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> DNA owns another seed company as well and it is listed under their name. Reserva Privada. They also have a separate partner that sells their seeds under the Crockett Family Farms. Attitude has them both in stock.
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/crockett-family-farms-seeds-crocketts-tangie/prod_5303.html
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds-tangie/prod_4296.html



 And this is why we all call you the man thank you so much hope you're having a good day my friend


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC

YD doing good over here.  It's in the 70's, sunny with a nice crisp air. Wearing short, tee shirt, and my flip flops.  Just love my flip flops.  

I just got the two plants going and I can't wait to pop more beans.  Hopefully I'll get that grow room up and going this year.  Keef, I'm thinking of using that spray rubber for the floor.  Do you think I should rip the carpet up first or spray right on top of it?  

Time to make another pot of coffee and a bowl will do it.


----------



## Keef

I have it too !-- I don't know what to call it but we have a drive to chase strains !- If I could never lay hands on another variety -- I'd been just fine but I can't help it !--- I'm like Dog I got more than 2 in veg. !-- I do like isolating a girl from a new variety ! -- I got several varieties yet to sex !-- I got high hopes for that BPU-x- GDP !--
Rose the Purple Haze is small I sexed it took some clones and let the little thing run !-- It's kinda what I do with a new variety !-- Find my girl --clone her and let the seed plant finish in bloom !-- It won't be much but it tells me how long she runs and a tasty taste of what I got !-- Later I can run a whole box of then !


----------



## Keef

Ness I don't think I would put that on carpet !-- U could just go down to bare floor and paint it or something !


----------



## Keef

Ness why don't u U just put a sheet of plastic on the floor and put your grow pots on top of it !


----------



## Keef

Rose she just a little girl and I got my clones !- So I can plenty later !-- 

Rose's  Purple Haze 

View attachment 20170103_134915.jpg


----------



## ness

Keef that sound like a plan.  I'm going to have them up off the floor though.  I'm still going to have the bathroom going for seedlings and veg.  O:K, I need my pipe.


----------



## St_Nick

So how come all the bud of the month entries are from the OFC CLUB?  Looking good guys.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Make it so Ness !

This is the Hoe Berry that I got my Star Baby cuts from ! 

View attachment 20170103_135433.jpg


----------



## ness

Looking dreamy, Keef.  

I got all kinds of stuff going on in my head.  It drives me crazy.  I can't seem to quit.

I'm going to go check out this Bud of the Month out.  Have a High Day. :bong2:


----------



## Budlight

:confused2: Well looks like two plants per bin side-by-side is too much so I'm going to have to go back to the drawing board


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> So how come all the bud of the month entries are from the OFC CLUB? Looking good guys. :vap-Bong_smoker:


 We grow dank down on the farm. Old Folks boogey


----------



## Budlight

Space is getting tight and if I had four of those little midget greenhouse seed white widow's in there I'd be OK but she is Cute speaking of greenhouse seeds I heard Franco has passed yesterday







Not exactly the best picture


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC

Keef it came today. 
Time to start them beans.
oh wait it almost 420.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Hippy !--I was hoping U would get them soon !-- 
Weather has my face hurting !-- Life has my mind hurting !-- Just trying to make it one day at a time !


----------



## Rosebud

Hang in there keef.

Good luck with the new grow woodh.

Just saying frying onions helps everything..


----------



## Keef

Just a little stumble Rose !-- We'll have it straightened out soon !-- 

So what U gonna plant Hippy ?


----------



## Keef

Bud U wanted big plants !-- Looks like U got them !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Right? 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483410312783.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

BPU X BB and BPU x Bubblicous  Saving the GDP X BPU till next run. Still waiting on Misty Kush. Put 2 ak 48 seed in both popped. hoping for male and female.  And 2 free seed  one popped so far.


----------



## Keef

Hippy U see what Bud is doing with them -- There's  good genetics in there they'll do U right !-- I had already marked the bottle but Umbra wants to call that BPU-X-B.B. --B.B. King ! -- Grow them big and strong and they will take care of the potentcy !-- I'm smoking some right now !--She been good to me !-- Bud is the only one growing that Bubblicious cross --U might find something nice !--


----------



## WoodHippy

BB King it is. Mrs WH is excited about one parent of BPU is Blackberry Kush. 
Good Night OFC Gotta go to work Tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Hippy tell Mrs. WH she gonna like this !-- Mom is wonderful blueberry !--There may be some variation maybe blueberry muffins ? -- We working on a BlackBerry !---Some of us looking for different things !-- Giggy wants a strong pine ! --Kraven always got top secret stuff going !- Umbra breeding a sweet lemon !
I just want it all and I want it now !-- That thing called patience ? ---Mine's broke !--


----------



## Budlight

Good evening all   Thanks Keith yeah they are getting big I'm just ecstatic that deep chunk is put  on some serious weight and the smell and taste of her is amazing I just love it has anyone else on here growing the White cookie  or know anything about it  i'm going to pick up some of them and some sour diesel seeds


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hippy tell Mrs. WH she gonna like this !-- Mom is wonderful blueberry !--There may be some variation maybe blueberry muffins ? -- We working on a BlackBerry !---Some of us looking for different things !-- Giggy wants a strong pine ! --Kraven always got top secret stuff going !- Umbra breeding a sweet lemon !
> I just want it all and I want it now !-- That thing called patience ? ---Mine's broke !--



 Patients I think I forgot to show up the day they were giving that out Hahaha :48:


----------



## Keef

U know some days just be this way ! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481882695459.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef  you got to try to help me find  some gorilla glue and some papaya  or mango would be nice as well


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Let's do this thing  !-- Wake and Bake!


----------



## Keef

Bud do U know about seedfinder.com ?  -- They got about 9,000 varieties listed and where to find them !-- Ugh ! My mind hurts !


----------



## RubyRed

:ciao:   Old Farts

Here 

:48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud do U know about seedfinder.com ?  -- They got about 9,000 varieties listed and where to find them !-- Ugh ! My mind hurts !



Yeah I've heard of it I just don't know which ones would be good ones to pick because there's so many genetics out there that aren't even close to what they're called


----------



## Budlight

Pretty quiet in here this morning hope everyone is off to a good start :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- I been working on the Wake and Bake by myself !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Bud !-- I been working on the Wake and Bake by myself !



 Looks like I'm going to have to catch up then off to pick up the new  white cookies and some sour diesel seeds :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Nirvana sells papaya budlight.

Good morning all.
 A toasty 5 degrees with a north wind blowing..

None of the gg3's have popped, i tried 6 bummer... oh well i have more than enough plants started.
Keef, good news schumer.


----------



## Keef

Bud got the strain chasing disease too !-- I was sexing that single Wonder Berry and it's male --Instead of killing it I let it go till was almost ready to open flowers and took him back to veg to get him away from my girls !-- I think he gonna open some flowers anyway !-- I might as well collect some pollen !


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I have fought my little GG#4 to a standstill - I still haven't got a piece into bloom !-- I think first time I bloom her I'm breeding her !-- Get some seed and try to find something nice !-- I think it's in the 60's --- I been working on the grow -- One was leaking !-- Pain in my a** !-- I have a design flaw in my system !-- I find a fix !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon OFC
Pulled a little comp time at work, Came home after 5 hours work.
High before noon on a work day.
Think I am getting this SCD thing myself.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? -- 
Rose I'm glad U told Bud where to get some Papaya !-- I bought mine there but lost them in the bug wars but I couldn't remember !-- Someone ask about a strain I point to the west coast !-- They the ones free enough to do this legally !-- Texas got some bills to fix that MMJ Law and they be in session soon! -- I got at least a dozen varieties and all I have to veg them longer !-- They best not ever give me some wiggle room !- I need a high CBD and I bout got what I need !-- I've bought seed from several place but U know what ? --My best stuff come right out the O.F.C. !--


----------



## Rosebud

I am going to go look now keef and see if we have seeds... may be too soon but the hairs should be dark...


----------



## Keef

We'll get over this little bump and things will level out again !-- I need to get back to my Zombie Juice soon !
There's  a legendary tetraploid B.B. in that bag of seed somewhere !--  I will have it !--


----------



## yarddog

I have not bought high quality seeds, but the stuff forum members have set me up with is by far a higher quality smoke.   Weatherman calling for some snow friday or Saturday.    Even ole Dixieland gets a dusting every now and then


----------



## Keef

Stay warm Dog !- We gonna get chilly but not that cold !--- I got my little brother coming over in about a week --- I don't think he ever seen anything like this but I got some problems to fix before I open that whole room up to bloom !-- There's just no one else I can trust on this !-- Might blow his mind for a minute but he'll 
Help me figure this out !-- Then it mght be time to kick it off ?--


----------



## Keef

Funniest looking bud I ever seen !-- 

View attachment 20170104_130218.jpg


----------



## Keef

If I keep him ? --I think I call him Herman !--


----------



## Keef

Congratulations Kraven !-- Bud of the month !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Wake and Bake.  It's about the high 60's out and a west wind blowing.  Good Drying day for cloths to dry on the line.  I got to load out.

Rose, I'm going to miss growing outside.  Right, now, my growing skills are not up to par.  My time is coming.  I'm learning.  I'm excited to get this show on the road.

I got to say, I'm still having problems with uploading pictures.  I know it is me, my brain just doesn't work right and I know nothing about working this picture stuff.  Got to get with my daughter, she will help, she did before.  It's got to wait until her twin boys go to sleep they are a hand fill.

Time for a hit. :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud

Glad your brother is coming Keef.   we have seeds!!!! Woo hoo, i don't know if there are a lot or not..  here is what leafly says about Harley tsu:
Harle-Tsu, bred by the Southern Humboldt Seed Collective, is a high-CBD hybrid cross between Harlequin and Sour Tsunami. With a CBD content 20 times higher than its THC content, Harle-Tsu brings relief to pain and inflammation without psychoactivity. Harle-Tsu seeds have a 75% chance of expressing its high-CBD characteristics, and indoor plants will finish flowering in 8 weeks.

Hi Ness. I see you down there.


----------



## ness

Beautiful Picture Keef just love that purple.  

Kraven, you, got picture of the month that is great it sure looking good up there.:farm:


----------



## yarddog

Rose that sounds like good medicine to me..
Going to swap a few propane tanks today, down south its not the snow that causes problems, its ice buildup. our power line right-of-ways are too close, every so often se get ice and then limbs snap and we loose power. going to make sure we are able to heat the house, I been wanting to get a generator, but i don't have the funds to buy what i want yet.


----------



## Keef

Stay warm Dog !-- I ran a lamp, radio and fan off my car battery thru a DC/AC inverter for 2 weeks in the aftermath of Katrina !-- Inverter is a good thing to have !-- We had 2 cars so if I run one down I jump it off the other one and let it charge up while I used the other car !-- We had light when no one else did !


----------



## ness

Hi, Rose, I sure wish, I could grow outside.  Just, can't, do it.  Rose, I believe, I'm only going to have one plant growing this time around.  What, I did is rush to much and I didn't do thing the right way.  Like over watering.  But, I sure enjoy growing at a fine age 63.  I need a rocking chair.  Just need to rock out in the back yard smoking a joke or two. :48:


----------



## ness

eace: :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Ness I call that being in the trenches! --We do what others talk about !-- We grow --We make mistakes -- We learn !--We do better next time ! -- For me it's  never been about can I grow one cycle -- I want to be consistent !-- I make plenty mistakes !--


----------



## Rosebud

Ness I think that everything that can go wrong does go wrong. wish i could be more positive.. One big plant is good. the thing is we have to look at our plants every day, maybe with a loupe..

YD, i will save some for ya.  Maybe your wife will like them. The cool thing is I picked the most indica looking female and male to make seeds with .. so i hope they are wonderful.


----------



## WeedHopper

Just dropped in to say howdy folks. Been busy at work. Damn its getting cold again. Brrrrrrr


----------



## yarddog

Rose, if you have enough i would appreciate it. thank you.
 I have seen all i care to see for outdoor grows. not my thing.  
We need a good cold snap down here. last year we barely got any freezing weather. bugs been getting bad last few years, maybe a cold spell will kill some off.


----------



## Rosebud

td, i said to my friend who is a bug man, i bet the thrip are dead now...he said no just chilling underground,,,Urgggg he better be wrong, but he has been doing bug work for 30 years or something.


----------



## Keef

The bug wars just never end !-- I gonna learn detect and treat what ever bug  comes my way !-- There is no other way !-- If U haven't had bugs ? --U just haven't had them yet !--


----------



## Kraven

Cool, I have never won a BOTM. Thanks. I'm trying on 2017 for size. Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats Kraven~


----------



## umbra

Congrats Kraven. Back to work, lol. My guests have left and continue their traveling. Next for them was Big Sur. It's been raining for a few days, so I hope they get lucky and catch some sunny days before heading back to NJ.


----------



## Keef

Evening All !-- 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483562857607.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Sorry, couldn't resist! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483578553317.jpg


----------



## Grower13

I done been Icookied 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-KpzND4be0[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i love that drive down the coast to big sur... so pretty and scary.  
Hang on G13... i understand.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
O-dark 30 -- Time for my Wake and Bake !-- We having a little stress in our life and I can get pretty flaky so if I disappear for a few days or something !--I'll be back !--This my family !--
 D.D. is a hero to put up with me when I get my mind all stretched out like this ?--I ain't right U know ? -- She be sleeping in today cause she has 4 -12 night shifts in a row - I need to get back to this pipe !-- We took a bud a little early off that Hoe Berry yesterday to see what we got !-- She gonna be nice !-- 
Later !


----------



## Keef

Those caps be kicking in shortly !--This Old Man body need some help this morning !-- Another major Texas city I think San Antonio along with Houston have decided not to prosecute for possession of less than an ounce !-- I was looking at the grow yesterday and I'm blooming some but I got myself one hell of a clone factory and I can clone my a** off !-- I got at least a dozen girls -and there will be more !--I can produce clones by the hundreds !-- I get my brother over with a fresh pair of eyes and - Talk about a production bloom facility ! --I think I'm at the right place at the right time with the right stuff if we can just hold on a little longer !--


----------



## Kraven

G'mornin all......cold here 43 and gonna get a bunch colder over the weekend, then back to our wintry 65/45 again. This weekend they are calling for 2 days of 45/35 and thats too much like cold to me.


----------



## Keef

That is cold to me Kraven !-- Gonna do something like that here !--I don't like it ! -- Cold and I'm fighting my demons ? -- Sometimes I just don't know !-- It gets hard just to keep going !-- Been down before and I get back up but I just feel so old today !


----------



## Kraven

I'm still in the ditch myself, we will work through it. Not as bad as last week so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Rosebud

IT IS 1 DEGREE.... Good morning folks.  Kraven i hope you feel better soon. 

Stay warm and Keef, glad your little brother is coming.  Give DD a huge hug from me.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I will !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a good start I'm in a little bit of a dilemma I've been fighting around  in that room my room is 8 x 11 I am I better off to grow as many little plants as possible that way I have better air circulation or am I better off to grow less bigger plants   Just don't know how that will affect the circulation in the room  what do you  guys think would be the better way to go I need to get as much out of this room as possible  :48:


----------



## Budlight

Pretty excited to start the white cookie on the sour diesel today Keef where are you hiding at  should be the time to be packing a bowl isn't it :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud I been trying to figure that out myself !-- I started with a bunch of small plants !-Looks  like this rotation is gonna work as long as I have the plant big enough !-- I'm gonna veg a little longer and slowly bring plant size up and plant number down !-- There has to be a sweet spot !-- Umbra runs a garage full at a time in bloom !-- Either way it all has to work or it don't work ! --I'm trying to work it out as I go !-- I should have waited till the plants were bigger but I had to start somewhere ! --If it doesn't work for me I knows peeps grow lots of different ways !-- I think I can make this work !-- Things change with the seasons !--Got to adapt !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I been trying to figure that out myself !-- I started with a bunch of small plants !-Looks  like this rotation is gonna work as long as I have the plant big enough !-- I'm gonna veg a little longer and slowly bring plant size up and plant number down !-- There has to be a sweet spot !-- Umbra runs a garage full at a time in bloom !-- Either way it all has to work or it don't work ! --I'm trying to work it out as I go !-- I should have waited till the plants were bigger but I had to start somewhere ! --If it doesn't work for me I knows peeps grow lots of different ways !-- I think I can make this work !-- Things change with the seasons !--Got to adapt !



 That's exactly what this game is about adapt and overcome


----------



## Keef

We all got a different set of circumstances to grow in too !-- What works for U may not work for me !--
It's  been a struggle but I have managed to keep my 3 year old Widow alive !-- She going strong !-- I'm blooming some now !--She been good to me !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> We all got a different set of circumstances to grow in too !-- What works for U may not work for me !--
> It's  been a struggle but I have managed to keep my 3 year old Widow alive !-- She going strong !-- I'm blooming some now !--She been good to me !--



 If you have a good strain of her you definitely have a good plant that was one of my all-time favourites when I first started smoking.  I tried to get some of Mr. nice seeds widow but he is a pain in the *** to order from so I just said forget it because we all know he is the originator to the white widow   Well I guess now it's called the black widow


----------



## Keef

Oh Bud !-- U opened a can of worms with that !--I bet Umbra can explain it he knows these people !--- Mine came from that place where that  Shantibaba or how ever he spell it be !-- I don't remember !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Oh Bud !-- U opened a can of worms with that !--I bet Umbra can explain it he knows these people !--- Mine came from that place where that  Shantibaba or how ever he spell it be !-- I don't remember !--



 That's the man you said the magic words right there I just didn't know how to spell it so I figured I wouldn't even try but he is the originator he is the man you are one lucky guy I will really wish I had  his widow but it's such a pain to get his stuff  he owns Mr. nice seed


----------



## St_Nick

Budlight said:


> Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a good start I'm in a little bit of a dilemma I've been fighting around  in that room my room is 8 x 11 I am I better off to grow as many little plants as possible that way I have better air circulation or am I better off to grow less bigger plants   Just don't know how that will affect the circulation in the room  what do you  guys think would be the better way to go I need to get as much out of this room as possible  :48:


I figure 16 sq. ft of floor space per plant. That seems to give me the best return as far as yield and quality.  If I pack 'em in any tighter then that the buds get airy and don't develop as well.

Good Day everybody.  It was 21deg. here this morning.  Snowing now but its up to 30.  I'm thinking I may just have to go to the VA.  Old shoulder injury thats being aggravated by all this reaching upwards .   :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> I figure 16 sq. ft of floor space per plant. That seems to give me the best return as far as yield and quality.  If I pack 'em in any tighter then that the buds get airy and don't develop as well.
> 
> Good Day everybody.  It was 21deg. here this morning.  Snowing now but its up to 30.  I'm thinking I may just have to go to the VA.  Old shoulder injury thats being aggravated by all this reaching upwards .   :vap-Bong_smoker:



 Thank you for the advice Nick greatly appreciate it


----------



## DirtyDiana

Exactly!  Schools all over the South closing tomorrow!  They just laughing up North! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1481443111188.jpg


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Exactly!  Schools all over the South closing tomorrow!  They just laughing up North!



Hahaha  Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Keef

Nick U need to be taking caps or eating weed some way or another regularly ! -- The caps help me judge dose better !-- I was on a big dose morphine for over 7-8 years !-- I quit the doctors !--Cold turkey almost kilt ole Keef !--  I take a dose of caps with food or oil 2-3 times a day now !--- I just might live !-- If D.D. don't kill me !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  you are right buddy, of course.  I am pretty heavily medicated right now with the first of the blueberry I took down over the weekend.  My problem in the shoulder is a torn rotator.  Surgery is the only thing gonna fix that.  I'm OK if I don't have to raise my arm over my chest.  Putting rafters up to the guys on my roof wuz a bad thing.  Me getting up on the roof to recieve 'em woulda been worse.  I chose the lesser evil.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> I heard you like really Piney stuff  I had received some white OG as a gift the first two I cracked were girls one was really sweet and the other one was super super Piney if you like I could send you what I have left of them to see if you can find another really Piney one in them


would love to bud, but i got so many right now i don't know what to do with. thanks for the thought.


----------



## giggy

hey @rosebud, i noticed i'm not getting any notices to responses to post. is it just me or is it site wide?


----------



## yarddog

i got to figure out what The Blue's likes in bloom. I keep burning her up. the buds smell So Good!  like a candied syrup.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> IT IS 1 DEGREE.... Good morning folks.  Kraven i hope you feel better soon.
> 
> hold the alt button and hit 1 6 7. 1º that is cold, we had 29º this morning and expecting snow starting tomorrow through saturday.


----------



## Keef

Giggy in da house !-- Stay warm my friend! 

Dog I believe U got to run a plant a couple times to understand what it wants ! -
 I kinda hit wall with these 2 inch aero baskets and neopreme collars !-- Root size is biting me !-- I veg them any bigger I'm gonna have trouble getting them out to move them to bloom !-- They already get top heavy and flop around !-- Getting into the box to change the filter is becoming a chore !- - I got to run a kinda quick cycle SOG or regroup !
All my boxes are drilled 2 inch holes in all 35 squares !--  They great for cloning and early veg. !-- Bloom ? --I got a problem !


----------



## St_Nick

You need some 6 inch net pots Keef,  then you can grow some monsters.  I'd say a 30 gallon tote otta be right for about 2 plants.  I scrog out of 30 gallon totes.  1 plant per tote.  Gives me over a 4 X 4 canopy and about a lb. per plant.  Does take longer though.  Veg is about 7-8 weeks.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I been thinking of getting even more radical on the bloom system !-- 8-10 foot piece of PVC pipe hung at an angle so it can drain !-- Drill it for 4 inch baskets bring the water up and spray like Bud does and let it run inside the pipe back to the res. !-- Wonder How close the plants could be ?


----------



## Keef

I know Nick but my problem is moving them from veg to bloom !-- I can't be dragging boxes of nute water around !-- Maybe move the plant and box lid ?--I gotta grow enough for us and  I'm gonna find a way to get D.D. out the medical field !-- We like to live well and this all I got left !--I gotta make it work !--and work right everytime ! --I got a rough plan ! --I like water pharming and there's  lots of ways !--- I think I can do this !-- I got a Hellova a foundation to build on !


----------



## Keef

Last time Umbra said he was having the trimmers over I ask D.D. --Where we gonna find trimmers ? --It's  funny and serious at the same time !-- There will be none at first !


----------



## Rosebud

giggy said:


> Rosebud said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS 1 DEGREE.... Good morning folks.  Kraven i hope you feel better soon.
> 
> hold the alt button and hit 1 6 7. 1º that is cold, we had 29º this morning and expecting snow starting tomorrow through saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giggy, i forgot to tell you when i do the alt 167 it throws me back to the front page of MP.. I have windows 10 and not on a phone... does that matter? Thank you for trying to help me.. I need it.   Is your cold weather rare for you? It got down to 2 below this morning.. it is a balmy 16 now... It has been decades since we have had this much snow or this much freezing temps...  I drove home thru the park on the river.. I should have taken a pic.. ice fog and real fog on the water.. The poor ducks just sitting in ice water...
Click to expand...


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Last time Umbra said he was having the trimmers over I ask D.D. --Where we gonna find trimmers ? --It's funny and serious at the same time !-- There will be none at first !


 Up along highway 101 as you drive thru Willits in Mendocino County, you will see trimmers on the side of the road with a sign looking for work. Many come from Europe and start arriving in September. At first, I thought they were hitch hikers. You just need someone to send a couple of folks.


----------



## Keef

Umbra can U imagine no weed infrastructure in place ? --- Virgin territory !-- Some things happening here !--What it is isn't exactly clear !-- I think might be a good idea for D.D. to take a travel assignment and get da hell outta dodge while I gear up !-- She got a nursing license need protecting !-- We done it before !--


----------



## giggy

rose i don't know nothing about 10 other then it is supposed to have built in spyware so i blocked all things windows 10 with never 10. the spyware was supposed to be in the windows 10 installer that installed its self as they started pushing 10.


----------



## giggy

keef did you ever see this?

http://www.rollitup.org/t/heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.149998/


----------



## Rosebud

Our new computer tower came with it. windows 10.. it was easy to get used to...They sure push  microsoft edge, but i use chrome...


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose make sure you do a Recovery Disk. Ifen ya dont,,,you will wish you had. 
Windows 10 is still working out update problems. Also make sure you set System restore points when the machine is running good for you. That way if an update or something screws up your computer you can restore it back to a good running machine.
The Recovery Disk will save your but and allow you to recover from a virus or whatever.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> keef did you ever see this?
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.149998/


 Heath is Da Man


----------



## Keef

U gotta start somewhere !-- Giggy I do gotta start building LEDS or at least be able to rebuild them !-- I like those !-- I'm gonna learn to work some LEDs !-- Power usage enough is worth the effort to learn !-- I feel like a beginner but I'll get it !-- I know it can be done !--


----------



## Budlight

Speaking of the LEDs the guy at the grocery shop sold me a small LED for my humidity dome it's got white and blue LEDs he says this should help  promote seeds to be female what do you guys think  another question what kind of light cycle do you guys have your fresh seedlings on maybe that's what I'm doing wrong to de geting  all boys  lately 

Can't really pick up the colours with the camera but it's pretty bright I guess it's not a very good pic


----------



## Keef

I wish there was a way to increase the ratio of girls to boys !-If U find one let me know !---- I start a half dozen at a time and sex them young !-- Took me 4 attempt to get a single GDP - x- Black Rose ! --They were hard to germ !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Hope all is well on this cold day.
Got a order in from Dr. Chronic. 10 Misty Kush And two free Feminised WidowGum
Guess I will Germ one and see what I get.
Keef you find a engine for the car yet.


----------



## Keef

I think we got it figured out Hippy !-- Found an engine and D.D.'s Nephew gonna do it at his shop ! -- Take  the engine and trany out and replace them both !-- We dealt with worst sheet !-- Gotta get by a couple weeks but we got a plan !--  Gotta rental car till then ! -- We ain't new to tough times !-- Makes me think more about that Stoner Ranch !-- We might have enough equity in this house to buy it out right  but Texas veteran land program will hook me up with 10 acres or more - No down payment and almost no interest !-- Tempting !-- I guess if they ask me what I want to do with it I shouldn't say pot farming ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Glad to hear on the car. Found me some wild blackberries in the freezer. 
Get some yeast Make some Blackberry wine. Gotta make room in the freezer.
2 BPU X Bublicious  germed in 48 hour.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Glad to hear on the car. Found me some wild blackberries in the freezer.
> Get some yeast Make some Blackberry wine. Gotta make room in the freezer.
> 2 BPU X Bublicious  germed in 48 hour.



I found the Bublicious were fast for me to  hope you got a nice tasty girl in there  :48:


----------



## Keef

I heard that Hippy !-- I got some pear brewing !-- I see if I still got a pic of that souped up yeast !--  It's  red star wine yeast !-- Brewing up to 17 % Alcohol !--- I think higher !-- I use 5 gallon buckets to brew in then freeze it when all the sugar is used up !-- U got to taste it !-- U can kill the yeast with heat then sweeten it !
Add sugar and U got live yeast the keep eating !-- 5 lbs of frozen black berries 5 lbs of sugar and fill it up with water !-- Add yeast and wait !-- I get about a gallon after freezing it off !-- It will jack U up !--I need to start some blackberry too !


----------



## oldfogey8

artsy-fartsy shot 

View attachment IMG_2639[1].jpg


----------



## Rosebud

woo hoo someone has new lights, congrats OF.  Kinda looks like spider mites to me... lol kidding.  

I just got grossed out getting worm castings out of my worm bin... I screamed like a girl.. it is so gross when you don't know where they are? I have millions, lots of babies... so gross.


----------



## Keef

Getting D.D. off to work !
 I been wondering what O.F. was up to !--- Nice pic ! -- How goes it ? 
Hippy -- Nick and Kraven know a little about distilling that clear liquor !--U know the kind !-- Rose got one too but she call it an Everclear recovery system ! --For making RSO !-- Should I need one I know how !


----------



## oldfogey8

all is swell, keef. i have a new grow, new tent, new light and new circulation fan.


----------



## Keef

I just want to see if I can Crack 100 proof without distilling !-- Pretty sure I can !-- What would U call that fruit what ? Is it still brandy ?


----------



## Keef

Work it O.F. !-- Something happening around here with the new Congress! -- Not sure what it's  gonna be but they could fix that MMJ Law !-- I'm down !-- Just blow the dam whistle already ! -- I'm moving my third leg of a 4 part rotation to bloom on the 15th !-- I got them all spread out instead of in 2 boxes so it looks pretty sparce !--
I'll get there !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> I just want to see if I can Crack 100 proof without distilling !-- Pretty sure I can !-- What would U call that fruit what ? Is it still brandy ?


If you freeze it off, then freeze off the results again yaou should wind up with about a quart of zaaacctly what you looking for.  By the way, I'm mixing mash tonight.  Just heard the snowplows going by.  Share one?:48:


----------



## Keef

Just got D.D. off to work !-- I had a sandwich and I'm gonna work on this pipe !-- I'm gonna be using some dry ice so I figured I'd play around some !-- Lower the temp more ice I can get off !-- I been playing !-- reducing it from 5 to one makes a pretty potent liquor ! -- I got me a yeast culture now so long as I keep it alive I don't need anymore yeast !-- I got that 5 gallons of pear brewing !-- 3-36 ounce cans of pears in heavy syrup !-- Been brewing about a week but the temps been down so it slowed up !--Might let it go another week !-- Post to freeze here tonight !-- I don't believe it !


----------



## Keef

Mixing it to drink or mashing in ?-- That would be different wouldn't it ?-- Unless U doing both ?--


----------



## Keef

Nick ---I quit filtering out the mash or "fruit must" they call it !-- Put the five gallon bucket in the freezer over night then poke some holes in the ice and pour out about 2 gallons then reduce it to one !


----------



## Keef

Nick telling on me like that !-- I was gonna tell it about how hard it was gonna be to break 100 proof without distilling !-- O.K. !---So it ain't real hard to do Nick !-- It will rock your world too !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey man the only thing I ever made like that was 80 proof apple jack.  Its made from apple cider.  I am impressed with the way you ran with the concept.  I decided to run my mash just for the CO2.  I'll make the shine but I may keep a mash pot going for the next run in the garden just to see if it makes a difference.  If it does it sure would be cheaper then buying CO2 from the gas joint.


----------



## St_Nick

Do you add any sugar to your brew?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? --Besides me ! -- Lit up down here Cuz !-- Yep !-- I add sugar !-- It's  kind of a cross between sugar liquor and a mash !-- 100 lbs of sugar --100 gallons of water and pound of yeast best I remember !-- I just added a pound of fruit per gallon !-- Yeast don't know what kind of sugar it eats !-- My thought  was that with all this talk about terepenes and I know that means taste and smell !-- I figure without distilling I can get all that into the liquor! -- and I can !-- There's a sweet spot !--- Even if it don't help the grow ? --Let's  pretend it does !


----------



## Keef

It's  an art !-- $100 a gallon got nothing to do with it !-- Some times it's harder to not to do a thing-- than to do it !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm up too.  Those seeds you sent me last summer had several un-named seeds from Nirvana.  I started 6 of them and wound up with 2 distinctly different plants.  One is a stinky Indica and the other is distinctly Sativa.  The Sativa is how can I put this.......delicate, I guess is as good as any.  The leaves and stems are tiny.  As a result I have 4 Hoeberries, 3 Sativa and 3 Indica.  It should be pretty interesting once the flowers start.  I'm going to keep the mash pot in there so I can benefit from the added CO2.


----------



## Budlight

What's the best way to order something from exotic genetics


----------



## St_Nick

Here's a shot showing 1 of each. 

View attachment 20170105_220111.jpg


----------



## Keef

That Hoe Berry gonna be a keeper !-- I already had an early taste !-- Rock hard white bud ! -Fast finisher too !--- Those free unmarked seed scare me after I got that auto abomination thing !-- It ain't  natural to start bloom until I flup the lights and say it's  time !--


----------



## Keef

Bud got the disease! -- What U chasing Bud ?


----------



## St_Nick

Ahhhh....  You got no sense of adventure!  I'm always up for a challenge as long as it doesn't involve bugs,,,or disease,,,  or cops..  Growing new strains,  thats fun!  I've actually been thinking about trying to order some seed and try autos just so I can watch 'em develop.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

This is the yeast I use !-- Run before last I saved the sediment in the bottom and added water and sugar !-- She bubbling away !-- I pour some of that in a new batch ! 

View attachment 20161114_204659.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I use Red Star as well.  Mine comes off the shelf at the local grocer.  Interestingly enough he sells sugar (and corn meal) in 50 lb bags!


----------



## Keef

Umbra sent me some Purple Cheese Autos and I think I sent them to Giggy ?-- I don't remember !--I'm a cloner !-- I got no use for autos !--- Sense of adventure ? -- I'm so far out there with this genetic doubling That sometimes I scare myself !-- Other people having trouble cloning and I'm treating cuts by soaking them in a dilute weed killer solution then try to root them !-- That's sick U know ? --Can't win if U don't play !-- I be rolling them genetic bones over and over again ! --odds say in the end ?- I win !--


----------



## Keef

Nick now that's  hard to believe !-- He keep it over by the copper tubing ?


----------



## Keef

U know that sweet horse and mule feed or whatever they call it got molasses in it ? -- Already milled !-- Might ferment just fine ? --Just saying !-- Cold winter is a good time to rapid age liquor too !-- Kraven can make 7 year old bourbon In maybe 7 months ? -- pour the fresh shine over charred wood chips  -- cycles of hot and cold will pull the alcohol in and out them charred  wood chips !-- Kraven would U do that before or after U temper it ?


----------



## Keef

Nick got me all nostalgic ! -- Had to listen to  Steve Earle's --Copperhead Road-- Nascar traces it's  roots back to Moonshiners !-- Copperhead Road shows  the direct connection between shiners and Weed Pharmers ! -- That's when they became forever entangled !


----------



## St_Nick

I will say that he does sell copper tubing too!  Ahhh, the locals have no work so I guess they do what they gotta.  Always someone around here getting busted for a still.  That and meth. Its crazy.  I did a job last summer that lasted about 3 weeks and one of the guys doing the grunt work rode with me every day.  He told me stories of people who grew weed, sold it in Ohio, used the money to finance shake and bake meth, sold the meth and bought Heroin that they then used.  I just can't comprehend livin like that.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef,  You need to check out Dutch bucket Hydroponics.  I think it might be something you are interested in.  Might be right up your alley.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Dam that's bad Nick !-- After going thru cold turkey withdrawals from Morphine I have a little more sympathy for junkies !-- Anything for a fix !-- 
Mane I was thinking about Nascar !-- U know if they'd throw a couple right turns in there and make them haul a load of liquor ? --Now that would he a sport worth watching !
I old it's  my bed time !-- Later!


----------



## DirtyDiana

For you Rose!  Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482520744797.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, still chugging along. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! 
I'm with ya Kraven! -- Wake and Bake !-- Where my pipe ?

Hey I quit watching the news !-- Did they swear in Putin's man and the friends of Russia yet ?--


----------



## Keef

Trash pick up day !-- Dam it's  cold out there !-- They didn't say nothing about this in the brochure !


----------



## yarddog

I am more worried about goat-humping terrorists than a Russian.    Just my 2 cents.  Still no proof Russia hacked us.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- Is it cold ? --- It's probably just an old people thing !-- The Cold War and Berlin Wall and all the proxy wars ?--I just don't like them !-- I don't like him !-- We see what the future brings !-- I'd love to be wrong !-- I really wasn't trying to start nothing with nobody !-- I shouldn't have even made that post !-- 
I hope all have a good day !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> This is the yeast I use !-- Run before last I saved the sediment in the bottom and added water and sugar !-- She bubbling away !-- I pour some of that in a new batch !



Hey,,i thought we cant talk about other drugs. :rofl:
Morning folks. Its freaking cold here in the Big D. Brrrrrrrrrrr
My butt hurts from the cold cause its all crack and bone. Lol


----------



## yarddog

its getting cold keef. my heat pump went out this morning, woke up to 57 degrees, thermostat was set to 64. got a guy coming tomorrow to take a look. i think it is low on freon, i need to get my tools needed to do home HVAC, a little different than automotive, but i can learn it. tired of paying people to do work i could do. plus i do not like to rely on others unless i have to.
i got my propane tanks swapped out yesterday, going to pick up kerosene tonight on the way home.   glad i am not riding two wheels, i would if i had to. coldest i rode was to Tennessee one night in November, got to the hotel and it was 17 degrees.    thats cold boss. lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive rode in such cold weather getting to the Club House that my beard was froze and my stomach hurt from shaking.  Crazy *** crap. We had to ride our bikes are we got fined. :smoke1:
And yes i know,,,Outlaws can do some dumb **** crap.


----------



## Keef

I heard that Dog !-- Had to go get my paycheck in Virginia on a little Honda --3 degrees !-- 

It don't look like much but I'm supposed to move the 3rd leg of a 4 part rotation on the 15th !-- After the 4th leg I can start bringing plant size up and plant number down ! -- I'll get there !-- This will get us by till then ! 

View attachment 20170106_081026.jpg


----------



## Keef

Some of those are little plants I sexed and just letting run after getting clones !


----------



## Kraven

Looking good keef, I updated my grow thread. An hour in the garden is good for the head 

Peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- Did I miss Hopper up there ? -- Morning Hopper !
I know it don't look like much yet but it'll get there !-- Half way there on a 4 box rotation !-- This should take care of our needs while I figure out what I want to do next ! -


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Keefer,,what up,,,yehaaaaaaaaaa
Looking good Keef and Krav.
Dog,,ya better ride that bike are im gonna have to fine you. Ya big sissy.  :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Morning hopper...I have had a few cold rides back in the mid 90's. Nothing like hand hurting gut shaking cold, I'm too much of a sissy now to ride cold and I sold my scoot 15 years ago....sure do miss an early spring morning ride.


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,i thought we cant talk about other drugs. :rofl:
> Morning folks. Its freaking cold here in the Big D. Brrrrrrrrrrr
> My butt hurts from the cold cause its all crack and bone. Lol




I have been thinking the same thing  WH, thought maybe  we should rename this the old farts spirits or booze group. 

YD, oh no on your heat pump. It is very cold here this morning.. I think 4.

Kraven it is helpful for all things to work in the garden. I am so glad to have this little indoor going for the first time in like 3 years.. It does help get you straight, which seems weird. lol

Cane, i hope your staying warm up there, i know when it is cold it is really cold with your humidity.

Hope ya'll have a good day..


----------



## Keef

I been feeling the need for a street /dirt bike myself !-- All I ever had was a small Honda but it got me there !
I'm just glad we finally got to the point with the grow that it can supply us !-- Maybe I  can get good like Kraven one day but I am tickled pink  that we don't have to buy anymore !-- I'm starting to feel like now I can can begin to grow now !-- Keep the little plant rotation going to take care of us and start a real grow !


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I'm bad ! -- Hopper is right it is another drug !-- I no talk about shine no more !-- No I try not to talk about it O.K. ?


----------



## Kraven

Keef, it took a long time, and a lot of good teachers to get me this far down the road...and I am still learning everyday. Comparing grows is silly....sorta like comparing apples and oranges. I see what you produce and it's just as frosty and smokes just as well as mine does, and you hit the nail on the head....you are no longer supporting cartels, and what your medicating with is by your hand, you know it's safe and good meds. You keep up the good work Keef, and don't ever compare yourself to others, you are unique and your situation is unique and that sir make you a special person.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you are rocking it compared to when we got a hold of you.:vap-Bong_smoker:
It is amazing that you have been able to become self sufficient, cause you smoke as much as i do... and that is a ton!

DD, loved the post up there. How you doing? Getting ready to go to work tonight? I hope it is a nice job for you and you have some fun too.. love ya man.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too funny! Had a hairy trip home this a.m. due to the freezing temps. Had 2 groups of idiots:  those going too fast & those going too slow! Windy & slick. Nasty wreck with a car on it's roof!  Shouldn't be this cold down here! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483714573706.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef i was just playing my friend. Making Wine or booze has been done for thousands of yrs. If youe were talking chemicals, ,then i would have a problem. Drinking booze is legal.


----------



## Keef

Kraven be right about comparing grows  !-- Just growing enough for us is victory !-- I'm still finding my way !-- Been making mistakes regularly for couple years !-- I got some good genetics I just need to veg them longer and to do that something got to change !-- I'm gonna just keep this little plant rotation going while I figure out what I want to do next !--  They may be little but they do get frosty !-- I been back there sniffing that Master Kush this morning! -- Love that smell !-- Blueberry and whatever that smell of Nurse Larry is  ?
Mmmmm!


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- but the ATF -- they just not as understanding as U ! -- They don't care it's  just hobby !--


----------



## Keef

Ask some of the mountain folk bout that !-- Drinking booze may be legal but all booze ain't legal !


----------



## umbra

Hopper, I had friends living in Houston in the 80's ( the oil boom ) and all they had for transportation was a 500cc Triumph. I remember my buddy RV bringing home 4 bags of groceries and trying to balance a gallon of milk between his legs, when somebody cut him off and all the groceries went flying to the ground. Those were some tough times.


----------



## Keef

I got a question !-- If U had a plant that split early and had 2 tops ? -- If U put a light divider between the 2 sides could U bloom one side and keep the other side in veg. ?- Stoned minds want to know!


----------



## Budlight

Just a curious question does anybody or has anyone Ran a uva light in there grow room if so  would there be any advantages to it other than killing mould and mildew in the air and other terms


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I got a question !-- If U had a plant that split early and had 2 tops ? -- If U put a light divider between the 2 sides could U bloom one side and keep the other side in veg. ?- Stoned minds want to know!



 That would definitely be neat the widow I got from you split right off the start  and so did one of the Umbra surprise  pretty neat looking plants would have to say


----------



## Budlight

Keef I've been searching and searching and searching seed finder like you said now it boils down to I think I'm going to probably order something from jaws they seem like they got some pretty tasty stuff umbra or anyone know much about them  I also came across a cherry gorilla I might pick up  this seed collecting business is the worst disease  Way worse then when I was building my side-by-side all up with suspension crazy stereo lights nasty wheels you know all the fun stuff for playing in the mud :48:


----------



## yarddog

Hopper, I don't have a road legal bike running atm. the dirt bike needs a tail light, what dummie figured it was ok to put a tail light on under the rear fender of a dirtbike?    one street bike was never finished from three years ago, and the other street bike needs a fuel pump. i miss riding, but money has been so tight i have not been able to do anything with the bikes for a while. 
had a high temp of 47 this morning, at about 7 am. dropping for the rest of the day. of course some of you guys would be thrilled to have such warm weather!


----------



## Budlight

It's -15 here feels like -22 they say I really can't wait for this winter business to be over  hope your day gets better dog :48:


----------



## St_Nick

You need to borry a scoot Yarddog?  I got a sportster just sitting around till spring.  You gotta come get her yerself though.  I ain't coming outta my cave till the snow goes away.  its 22 degrees here as of now and thats cold.


----------



## St_Nick

By the way, I make my alcohol for fuel,,,,,yeah thats it,  its fuel.   Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Bud --Over 9,000 varieties ? -- Give me a headache ! -- Ask Umbra about seed !-- About all I know is what I read and what I grow !-- My plan was for 4 varieties and run them in rotation !-- Somewhere along the line I lost my way and went buck wild !-- There is  no reason for me to have more varieties !-- Except I'm like a kid in a candy store !-- I want some of everything !-- I got to get a grip !


----------



## Keef

Well I'm learning to make alcohol that I will use to make RSO !-- That's  my story -Wait !--Sheet !--They both not legal here !-- 
Fuel that's it !-- I make it for fuel too !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud --Over 9,000 varieties ? -- Give me a headache ! -- Ask Umbra about seed !-- About all I know is what I read and what I grow !-- My plan was for 4 varieties and run them in rotation !-- Somewhere along the line I lost my way and went buck wild !-- There is  no reason for me to have more varieties !-- Except I'm like a kid in a candy store !-- I want some of everything !-- I got to get a grip !



 Unfortunately here it's kind a like what umbra was saying there's so many dispensaries I have to compete with so I definitely have to stay on top of my game


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,not legal to make boose because of taxation.


----------



## Keef

D.D. and I have been talking of maybe selling this place and buy something within an hour and a half inland with some acreage !-- I can only hide so much here !-- People too close and too many of them !-- We could really cut expenses and give me some room to grow !-- U can only make something look like something it's  not for so long !-- Be best not having any prying eyes ! 
Bud I be back at this juice soon enough !-- While I learn to grow -- I'm looking to make me something unique to grow !--


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> Keef I've been searching and searching and searching seed finder like you said now it boils down to I think I'm going to probably order something from jaws they seem like they got some pretty tasty stuff umbra or anyone know much about them  I also came across a cherry gorilla I might pick up  this seed collecting business is the worst disease  Way worse then when I was building my side-by-side all up with suspension crazy stereo lights nasty wheels you know all the fun stuff for playing in the mud :48:



Bud, Jaws is good to go, G13 is running a cut of his Chem Soda, and so have I and it's as frosty as the the ones we are running now. It has a nice up kick to it, and it by far is the easiest cloning plant I have ever worked with. Here is what he has to say about it:

*Jaws Gear - Chem Soda BX1*

 		This one is  being tested as we speak, you can expect a good yielding and very sticky  harvest . Some will have a raspberry color, some will be straight green.  Support will be needed!

Flowering Time: 9 - 10 weeks
Environment: Indoor & Outdoor
Genetics: Chem Soda F1 (Cut) x Dark Matter F1
Strain Type: 30% Indica - 70% Sativa Dom


----------



## umbra

The laws for alcohol are a bit weird. You can make up to 300 gal of wine, for personal consumption. Jimmy Carter added beer for personal consumption. But the taxes are 2 tier. 1 tax for alcohol under 100 proof and another for alcohol over 100 proof. So if you make your 300 gallons of wine, it is completely legal. But if you distill it to 100 proof or more, then that is a crime. Same with beer.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> D.D. and I have been talking of maybe selling this place and buy something within an hour and a half inland with some acreage !-- I can only hide so much here !-- People too close and too many of them !-- We could really cut expenses and give me some room to grow !-- U can only make something look like something it's  not for so long !-- Be best not having any prying eyes !
> Bud I be back at this juice soon enough !-- While I learn to grow -- I'm looking to make me something unique to grow !--



 I can't wait to get things sorted out and have them  run a little bit smoother  by then spring should be here so I'll be able to get the weed killer and play with some juice with you as soon as my deep chunk is done  The wife said I'm allowed to go get some stuff from Billy I'm pretty excited I think that the trunk only has maybe two weeks maybe a month left then I will be  bringing home the pink Kush  some chemo  and probably some of his OG or Bubba


----------



## Keef

There's  some very expensive stuff out there !-- I'm not good enough grower yet to even think of spending that kind of money !--


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Bud !-- I was thinking of that expensive Lemon Trees !-- I don't really know anything about Billy's  work !-- I'm excited to see what U get !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> There's  some very expensive stuff out there !-- I'm not good enough grower yet to even think of spending that kind of money !--



 Don't think like that my friend I think you are a damn good grower and I think you could do it


----------



## Keef

Bud the bugs done brought me to my knees more than once and it could happen again !-- They gonna not prosecute for less than an ounce in 2 major Texas cities and where they gonna get that weed ? -- They the ones made me learn to hide !-- Now they gonna have to deal with it !-- 
U got to pay taxes on weed too ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud the bugs done brought me to my knees more than once and it could happen again !-- They gonna not prosecute for less than an ounce in 2 major Texas cities and where they gonna get that weed ? -- They the ones made me learn to hide !-- Now they gonna have to deal with it !--
> U got to pay taxes on weed too ?



 Put some ladybugs in there they work as an extra preventive measure if they get hungry enough he'll eat anything so basically if something stops by to start to make a new home they'll get it before it can make it self comfortable not to mention they're cheap  Plus they make really cute pictures when their crawling on your plants


----------



## Keef

I want to try those predatory mites next time the mites show up !-- I got some kind of root aphids moved into the space around the stem and neopreme collars !-- Drove me crazy trying to fix what I thought was a nute issue !-- It was too late for most plants by then !-- I saved some cuts and had to start over ! -- We killed them and watch for them now ! -- I do not reuse foam collars !-- It was bad !-- We had just made it to barely producing enough for ourselves !-- Then we started over again. !


----------



## Keef

Latest addition to the harem !-- Umbra's  "White Indica" ( The White -x- Nepal Indica )--I cloned her and let her run !-- She gonna be frosty ! 

View attachment 20170106_112559.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I want to try those predatory mites next time the mites show up !-- I got some kind of root aphids moved into the space around the stem and neopreme collars !-- Drove me crazy trying to fix what I thought was a nute issue !-- It was too late for most plants by then !-- I saved some cuts and had to start over ! -- We killed them and watch for them now ! -- I do not reuse foam collars !-- It was bad !-- We had just made it to barely producing enough for ourselves !-- Then we started over again. !



That's why I say put some ladybugs in there they love aphids so if any aphids try to move in They will get them not to mention they can keep the plants company when you're not there  I would rather stop a problem before it starts then try and stop it after it starts


----------



## Keef

Might just do that Bud !--Soon as I figure out just what Da hell I'm doing !--  Bozzo used them outside too if I remember right !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Latest addition to the harem !-- Umbra's  "White Indica" ( The White -x- Nepal Indica )--I cloned her and let her run !-- She gonna be frosty !



 She is going to be very nice


----------



## Keef

U got to control your variety chasing disease or U end up like this wondering what da ? - How am I gonna ? - How did this happen ? -- I got a lot left to sex !-- I'm gonna have to be mean to some of them just to hold them back till I got room in bloom !-- Does it look like I got some kind of plan ? 

View attachment 20170106_114647.jpg


----------



## Keef

No I still haven't killed that little male !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra can you find wifi? or do you know where i can find it?

Looking really nice up there Keef.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> U got to control your variety chasing disease or U end up like this wondering what da ? - How am I gonna ? - How did this happen ? -- I got a lot left to sex !-- I'm gonna have to be mean to some of them just to hold them back till I got room in bloom !-- Does it look like I got some kind of plan ?



 See now that's what I'm talking about you never get bored of what you have because it's like you always have something new :48:


----------



## Kraven

Rose I think I heard somebody with a cut of WiFi OG.


Edit: JAAM is running it.... well ran it in mid 2015 and I think he still has the cut...might ask him?


----------



## Rosebud

I love Jaam's cut I had it last summer for about a minute before thrip. I got and ounce or so out of it and it was my favorite. It is long gone already. I don't want to bug Jaam for another cut... He is a great guy and good friend, i don't want to bug him.. ya know? I just wondered, I thought it was in seed.  But can't find any.


----------



## Keef

I think I'm gonna have to set a number of strains and U have to beat someone to stay !-- I make good plans! -- I just never stick to them !


----------



## Kraven

~smile~ for all the things you do Rose, your not a bother to anyone. If he is holding it I'm sure he would happily get it to you. I'll put the word out and see if I can find seed, it's just a crap shoot to find a good pheno. Lemme do some looking.


----------



## Kraven

OG Raskal Genetics - White Fire

Aka: Whitefire, White Fire OG, WiFi

The Famed Fire Og kush clone we brought to the community we hit with the reversed White clone only male pollen to create another Legend... The WIFI has quickly become a staple in most gardens. She has the look, yield and smell. She is what legends are made of and from.

Sativa 60% / 40% Indica
Flowering Time: 60-70 days
Yield: High
Where can you get this strain?

This strain is momentarily available from: Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


I have no clue who they are nor have i ever dealt with them???

https://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Kraven, sold out darnit.


----------



## Kraven

Darn, I was hoping they had a few, or somebody knew their rep? I'll keep a look out.


----------



## Keef

-I don't want any!-- I don't want any!-- I don't want any !--  This never works !- - I have a disease U know ?


----------



## Kraven

This is the disease Keef...here is my current bean list.....don't become me 

(Afghan x Maui Wowie) x Chemical Nightmare
(Afgoo x Agent Orange) x ChemD
(Cinderella99 x Blue Widow) x [(Double Purple Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow]
(Purple Kush x Herijuana) x Critical Kush
(Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze) x (Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze) (fem)
(Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze) x Arcata Trainwreck (fem)
(Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze) x Ultimate Chem (fem)
88 - G13 H/P
88- G13 H/P x Super silver Haze (fem)
Acapulco Gold
Banana OG x SFV OG
Big Sur (f2)
Blueberry
Blueberry Auto
Blueberry Muffin
Box of Chocolate x Twisted Purple OG
Boy Jack x Blackberry Lotus
Boy Jack x Hippy Slayer
Bubba Kush x Double Purple Doja (fem)
Buckeye Purple
Candyland x Chemical Nightmare
ChemD
ChemD X Cherry Fuel
Chemical Nightmare
Cheri Heri
Chocolate Thai #3 x Chemical Nightmare
Diamond District
Goji
Golden Sombrero x Big Sur Holy Bud #2
Granddaddy Purple x Chemical Nightmare
Grape x [(Double Purpel Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow)]
High Priestess
ICookies x CaliO
JOI Super Skunk
Killing Fields x Madonna
Krush Chunk
Martian Kandy  x Resinhead
Martian Kandy x Chemical Nightmare
NSA Fat
NSA Frosty
Nurse Larry
OG Chocolate Thai
OG Graze
Panaman Red
Pennywise x Chemical Nightmare
Seraph
Snow Leopard
Sour Bubble
South Lake Silver
Space Ladies
Super Sour Diesel x Chemical Nightmare
Synergy Queen
UNK Swag
Willy Jack
Willy Jack x Red Dragon


----------



## Keef

I got another grow related disease besides SCD ( Strain Chasing Disease ) 
I wonder what I would get if I crossed this on that ? -- Sometimes I can't help myself !-- I'm waiting on a purple boy !


----------



## Kraven

Yea, I started with nothing but a 5 pack of Nightshade (fem) in 2007 when I came indoors and as I got better and made more friends over the years I have just accumulated more beans than I could run in the next 5 years....so thats what this year is gonna be....lots of seed popping for me. I dunno how on earth I ended up this such good genetics, it is a blessing.


----------



## Keef

I hurt it !--but it lives !--fem. Nightshade! --She coming back nicely !-- Soon as she's  healthy again I start taking cuts ! 

View attachment 20170106_135029.jpg


----------



## Kraven

If she gets good and healthy I would love to get a few unrooted snips....I can take it from there and you would be my hero


----------



## Keef

She'll get healthy Kraven !-- It wasn't bugs that hurt her it was me !-- It's beginning to look like I got it !-- When the first root on the first cut pops for me ? --I'm sitting on a single fem. Nightshade seed !-- I'm saving it for U !-- I lost that little BBSL but I still got 3 seed to try again!-- I ain't give up yet !--


----------



## yarddog

I am getting ready to make a bigger run with the BBSL, i really love that smoke. dense flowers, funky smell, nice high!  she is nice.
I can see myself holding on to it for a bit. I think i have about three seeds left too.


----------



## Kraven

Nice, you sir have now become the keeper of the clones. That's a big step, learning to keep a pheno around for years. Just another step forward, next one after that is when you end up with a bunch of strains and then you have to decide who stays and who goes.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey guys. Very sad day for me. We had to put our baby/dog down this morning. He was with us  for 12yrs. Couldnt stand seeing him in pain anymore. Toughest decision i have ever had to make. I hope this is it. I have lost a Son, my Mom, and now my little dog. Id rather be shot again then go thru what i did this last 6 months.
Anyway thanks guys for listening.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> I love Jaam's cut I had it last summer for about a minute before thrip. I got and ounce or so out of it and it was my favorite. It is long gone already. I don't want to bug Jaam for another cut... He is a great guy and good friend, i don't want to bug him.. ya know? I just wondered, I thought it was in seed.  But can't find any.



 Rose in the house genetics has it in  a cross


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Hey guys. Very sad day for me. We had to put our baby/dog down this morning. He was with us  for 12yrs. Couldnt stand seeing him in pain anymore. Toughest decision i have ever had to make. I hope this is it. I have lost a Son, my Mom, and now my little dog. Id rather be shot again then go thru what i did this last 6 months.
> Anyway thanks guys for listening.



Oh gosh no, WH the last 6 have been tough. I'm really sad to hear you had to let a friend go today. Even through the pain you know your decision was right.....not easy....but right. Take the time, grieve, he was a part of you for 12 years and everywhere you look he is not gonna be there anymore. Try to remember the good times, before it was work for him to get around and pain that wouldn't cease. I know a meat cap hurts less, I understand your pain.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm so sorry !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Hey guys. Very sad day for me. We had to put our baby/dog down this morning. He was with us  for 12yrs. Couldnt stand seeing him in pain anymore. Toughest decision i have ever had to make. I hope this is it. I have lost a Son, my Mom, and now my little dog. Id rather be shot again then go thru what i did this last 6 months.
> Anyway thanks guys for listening.



Awwwww. ...... Hopper!  So sorry!  What an awful past 6 mos for you. Just heartbreakibg.  Wishing you all the love possible!


----------



## Rosebud

WH, I am so sorry. You made the right decision. You were an awesome dad to him.. He was lucky to be in your family. Please know we understand and it takes a long time but and don't yell at me... sometimes a new pet really helps the grief.. And there are so many that would love to meet you. I know if I was a dog and you came in, i would want to go home with you and your wife.  I know it is a bit too soon, but never to soon to help with a broken heart.. just a thought. of course i am on your side. love ya man... this is the last I hope for you for a long time.


----------



## yarddog

The hardest part is saying goodbye.     Thinking of you hopper
Yall have a good weekend.      See you guys Monday morning.


----------



## Keef

Have a good weekend Dog !--
Kraven I got a couple things people may want back one day !-- They'll  be here !


----------



## umbra

Hopper, it's a tough life and only the strong survive...so I know you got this. 1 day at a time. He was family and that's all that matters. Pop the top on a Bud light, roll a fatty, and just let it go.


----------



## Rosebud

I agee with the bud light and  fatty, but ya got to grieve before you can let it go. At least I can't.  You do it however you can,Umbra is right you are strong. and loved.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopper Sorry  But  your Fur baby is no longer hurting. 
lost one ours couple of months ago. 
Hurts


----------



## Keef

I think we should all spark a fatty !-- When I find my pipe I'm a gonna get soo high !--It was just here ? -- 
With the lighter! -- I'm in !-- Hack-hack !--pipe works !


----------



## Rosebud

I got one rolled and it is fat and long. I used extra size papers.   It is papaya.  whats in ya'lls pipe?


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.

WeedHopper, I'm sorry to hear about you losing your little buddy. Rose is right, if you happen to run into another fury pup.  He or She will be blessed with your family's love.  

Believe it or not it time for my Wake and Bake.  Then, I'm going to see if there is any good movies on.  Everyone have a good evening. :tokie:


----------



## umbra

When I was in Spain, I got a cone roller. Rolled a cone of King Louis 13th and a bottle of Octoberfest.


----------



## Keef

I'd smoke it !-- What's  a cone ? -- I don't care fire it up I'll figure it out !-- I been thinking about one dem cigars with all stuff in it !--Mmm! --Might have to make me one of them one day ! -- We get over this little bump I'll be back after Rosin Press !-- Bout a year we gonna be looking for the Stoner Ranch !-- Maybe find some place  where  I could land a Cessna  later !--


----------



## Keef

Wonder how many pounds a little plane would cost me ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nothing else to say! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483741897159.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

dd, you funny, it is ridiculous "chilly" here with a new winter storm warning coming now.

We have cabin fever.. On sunday we get freezing rain, that means it has to warm up to get that.  Led is in car. hope to put it up tomorrow.


----------



## Kraven

yuk storming and its slowly turning to freezing rain....temp dropped 30 degrees in the last 4 hours....yucky weekend with 35/25 days ahead till monday.


----------



## Keef

Chilly outside ? -- I don't get it ? -- Dam cold out there !-- 
Kraven U prepared for when those big oak trees start breaking and shutting off the power and stuff ? -- I know U prepared !-- Just be careful !
Back up heat ? -- Listen to me questioning a marine !-- I should know better !-
- I'm lit up ain't my fault !--


----------



## Keef

I got a plan !-- Know what my back up heat supply is ? -- Crawfish pot burner and a couple bottles of propane ! -- Then an old Coleman stove I haven't used in awhile !-- My back up after that is a 4 dog blanket !
I ain't being cold !--


----------



## umbra

Rain next 7 days with very cool temps here. Way too cold to do anything besides growing and smoking cannabis. Oh I got that covered


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- Sounds like a man with a plan !-- Sounds like a good plan too !-- I'm getting pretty good at smoking weed! -- I have lots of practice ! -- Hear that wind out there ? -- I got no reason to go out there !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Lol! That's Texas for ya! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483785462551.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

About right. Liable to be 70 here by Monday! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483785901347.jpg


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody i hope everybody is warm.


----------



## evilclown

morning old timers. hey giggy open the door.


----------



## giggy

We got 19 this morning and even i get vold like that. I think i'll lite a couple heaters.


----------



## giggy

evilclown said:


> morning old timers. hey giggy open the door.



you should have came to the front door then i would know you were here. time to get to work. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, temps are on the rise....from 29 to 37 so far...seems 45 with a 20 mph wind is todays weather....y'all know I wont leave the warmth of the fire till monday. oh and the humidity is over 90%.......


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks
It's cold. 1 and -6 with the wind chill. 
Gonna stay high and warm today.
How would one send a plant cutting?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
I with Kraven !-- I lost nothing out there !-- I go back outside when the cold goes away !-- 
Wake and Bake !
Giggy and EC better build a fire or something !--


----------



## Keef

Hippy - Morning Cuz ! -- 
First the one receiving the cutting got to be a cloner !-- but- I suppose if one took the cuts and put them inside damp paper towels put them in a tuperware dish --overnight shipped them shouldn't be no problem !-they might make it 3 days -I would send several cuts to give a better chance of making sure it something lived !--  I'm pretty sure I could root them !


----------



## WoodHippy

You folks got the old wheels turning.
This time of year would be to cold.  Maybe spring temps be right.
I got those 3 clones from the hermie. Cut the roots off. put them in a shipping situation. see if they live 2 days.


----------



## Keef

Hippy why U keeping a hermie ? -- Get off in the seed and find some girls !-- That hermie have to be extremely desirable dank to beat the genetics U holding !-- I kill a hermie quicker than I'll kill a male !


----------



## WoodHippy

No worries buddy got a bunch of seeds popping up. Was just practicing rooting.  
BPU x Bubbles 2
BPU X BB 3
AK48 2
2 Unknown free
and this morning my fem widowgum popped a root tip


----------



## WeedHopper

I would like to thank you all for your kind words. And Rose,,my oldest Son told us the same thing about getting another dog. We told him,,no more pets for us. I will now concentrate on my Granddaughter and work. Plus we can go anywhere we want without worrying about a pets care. 
Now im going to try and start a New Year and hope for a good year. The last one sucked.
Love you guys


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning WH. I am on your side, whatever you decide.  I understand, but found for us it was very helpful..  Although, Wilson is almost 6 months old and this breed is crazy at 6 months for one to two months they lose their little minds.  Then the become more dignified for the breed they are NOT. He sure helped us after losing our big boy.   We love you too! And you are right your last year was the king of sucking!

Good morning all, it is 2 degrees here...Did I tell you my new led is in the car? Only problem is I haven't mentioned to mr rb i got a new light...hmmmmmmm sounds like a delima.


----------



## Kraven

Always easier to ask forgiveness than permission.  ~sly grin~


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose you sneaky little girl. Im tellen Mr RB on you,,bad,,bad,,,girl. :bolt: :smoke1:


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Cold and wet, lol. Coffee is hot and the bowl is burning. Chiesel in the morning, followed by some Jack. Those are the most sativa strains I have on hand. When my guests were here, Sam the man, barely gets 2 to 3 hours of sleep. Autistic young man smoked some of my Skywalker and slept for 7 hours. I can not smoke it during the day. The gdp is even worse. I fell asleep with the bowl in my hand.


----------



## WeedHopper

This is Umbra after smoking some GDP,,,,:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Rosebud

I guess I better try some GDP... I have nothing for sleep right now. thrip ya know, lol.

I didn't really think this through. lol, well i did think the purchase thru, just not telling mr rb.. Ya see right after I got it, howard cost a lot at the vets and then the washer broke.. my money, my account.. lol, how am i going to bring it in, it is heavy. I may have to come clean...


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven said:


> Always easier to ask forgiveness than permission.  ~sly grin~




That is funny Kraven,


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper -Umbra !-- Working on a righteous buzz down here looks cold out there !-- Got D.D. home and off to bed shortly !-- 
Rose just say U found the light ! -- I myself have just found stuff !--


----------



## Rosebud

I could unwrap it and say i had had it for years, he just forgot? no that won't work.


----------



## umbra

Rose, just tell him.


----------



## Rosebud

I will, i know how this works. i just don't do it very often.


----------



## Keef

Rose -Rose -Rose !-- The solution is so simple !-- Tell Mr. RB -- I bought U a new light !-- I left it in car go get it !-- I hope it's the one U wanted !-- Problem solved  !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning  everyone just curious if anyone has ran the mad scientist genetics he has some stuff I'm kind of interested in if anyone knows anything about him I would appreciate the feedback


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning & good night OFC.   Laughter is great medicine! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483785421959.jpg


----------



## umbra

I've run some. Dank for sure. I grew confidential cheese. Wasn't what I was looking for. If you have access to Bay Exclusive, their tiramisu cookies is unique.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I've run some. Dank for sure. I grew confidential cheese. Wasn't what I was looking for. If you have access to Bay Exclusive, their tiramisu cookies is unique.



 Thank you for the feedback I  always appreciat it hope you're having a good morning my friend


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,,just tell him you got high and blacked out,and dont remember how that light got into the car,,,or tell him you had a senior moment.


----------



## Budlight

Rose I would just tell him the plants  were crying to you for more light  and you were sick of listening to them complain so if they need it you have to give them what they need so you were just doing what they were telling you to do


----------



## Budlight

I got a question for you guys so I've been running my temperatures in my flower room at about 30° then I got a little bit of mould so I freaked out and shot the temperature up to 41° which was a big mistake on my behalf  because I think it  Made my deep chunk hermaphrodite around her once already had no problems but I'm growing her totally different this time so I'm hoping it was the temperatures the did it what do you guys think


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/images/editor/menupop.gif


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> I got a question for you guys so I've been running my temperatures in my flower room at about 30° then I got a little bit of mould so I freaked out and shot the temperature up to 41° which was a big mistake on my behalf  because I think it  Made my deep chunk hermaphrodite around her once already had no problems but I'm growing her totally different this time so I'm hoping it was the temperatures the did it what do you guys think




temp change causing hermis is new to me.......... but 41 is dang hot........ but it happens in nature.


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> temp change causing hermis is new to me.......... but 41 is dang hot........ but it happens in nature.



 Between that and the fact that I topped  her are the only things I did different  this time and she did not  Herme  the first time so I'm just kind of curious what I could've done wrong this time to cause her to do that


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> Between that and the fact that I topped  her are the only things I did different  this time and she did not  Herme  the first time so I'm just kind of curious what I could've done wrong this time to cause her to do that


is it a full blown hermi or just a seed here and there?


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> is it a full blown hermi or just a seed here and there?



 She's about a month into flower I just noticed a few Niners here and they're  buried  in the top buds :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Crap,,,i hate seeing nanners that early in flower.


----------



## ness

Hippie Dawg is hanging in there.  She is 12", Hum. 52, Tem. 73. I'm going to spray her down with EM1 today.  She just got to make it.


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef do you or DD  know much about UVA lights


----------



## ness

Rose is it O:K to spray the white hair with EM1?  I just mix up a new batch of the EM1.  But, I do not want to do anything wrong.  Do, you got a busy day to day?  I got lot to do before TJ gets home.  But, I'm not moving to fast.  What gets done gets done.


----------



## WoodHippy

ness said:


> Hippie Dawg is hanging in there.  She is 12", Hum. 52, Tem. 73. I'm going to spray her down with EM1 today.  She just got to make it.


Would love to know your thoughts of it. When your done, I am holding some of those seeds.


----------



## Rosebud

If you have a good fan on Ness and humidity isn't a problem.. If you don't than I wouldn't do it.

It is 4 degrees here today.. I am going to work in the inside garden and watch the Seahawks.  I bet you will be glad when your husband gets home. I am so sorry he lost his dad. This must have been a hard trip for him.

Got the light out of the car, yup it was heavy.  I have a plan.


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> is it a full blown hermi or just a seed here and there?



 Is it possible to much nitrogen could've caused this


----------



## Keef

I had a widow once  hermie on me second time I ran it !-- Couldn't believe my eyes !- There had been no big change !-- 
Just did my cave man reaction to something I don't understand! - I killed it !


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight said:


> Is it possible to much nitrogen could've caused this




Is this seed a feminized? is from a seed supplier or a forum?


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 
Bud - UV  who ?-- Maybe Umbra or Kraven might know !--


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Is this seed a feminized? is from a seed supplier or a forum?



 The first run she was beautiful no issues and I just noticed my white widow from greenhouse is doing the same thing


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nap Wake and Bake !--
> Bud - UV  who ?-- Maybe Umbra or Kraven might know !--



UVA light  is what they use in sterilizers and stuff like that or a house furnace  to kill bacteria and mould 

 And with the plants they're too far into just kill them now I'm thinking I could end up with a whole Lotta rosin and a new project on my hand


----------



## Keef

I just trying to do the temp math !-- Converting C. to F. -- Nope !-- Too high without a chart or something !-- I know 50 C is half way between when water freezes and boils !-- I'm take your word Bud !- -It was too hot ?
Oh!-- Those UVA lights !-- What U thinking about doing ?


----------



## Budlight

I was thinking about maybe having a few or when I build my LED light having some that come on with the timer in the light for certain amount of time a day just to help keep the air and everything clean in there I run really good filters but you still have possibilities of getting a small bit of mould or whatever just kill it before it happens


----------



## Grower13

keef said:


> i just trying to do the temp math !-- converting c. To f. -- nope !-- too high without a chart or something !-- i know 50 c is half way between when water freezes and boils !-- i'm take your word bud !- -it was too hot ?
> Oh!-- those uva lights !-- what u thinking about doing ?




View attachment Weed-Helping-Americans-Learn-the-Metric-System1.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's a thought Bud !-- Others might do a study and consult scientist and stuff !-- Pot farmers just do sheet !-- If it works it stays !--If not we try something else !-- I gonna just run cycle after cycle for the next year or so in the trenches !-- When I get I find the best I can do with what I got I know I can talk to Kraven and others about better LEDS and add CO2 and I could do even better !-- Get me one of them alien space ray gun things like Umbra got !-- Don't even need to know what it do !-- It help me grow more potent weight ? -- If Yes!-- I got no more question except for where to get it and how to kick start it !--I'm just not there yet !-- I just need to stay in the trenches learning from my mistakes ! -- I'm starting to make fewer farmer apart !-- To me that's  good !


----------



## Grower13

liquid marijuana shot........ join me?

View attachment liquid-marijuana-shot.jpg


----------



## Keef

G13 -No offense Cuz !-- --I'm too high to be learning number stuff right now !-- I'm gonna watch that another time !-- When I use up some of these nutes I got ( I got them in gallons) -- I want to talk to U about that stuff  U and Dog use -- Kraven too right ? -- I just still got a lot of  batonacare stuff !- -


----------



## Keef

Green Dragon ?-- Nope had me a bad experience !-- I'm a sissy man now !--


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I was thinking about maybe having a few or when I build my LED light having some that come on with the timer in the light for certain amount of time a day just to help keep the air and everything clean in there I run really good filters but you still have possibilities of getting a small bit of mould or whatever just kill it before it happens


 I use the desk top model.

http://www.rgf.com/product-category/air/residential/


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> G13 -No offense Cuz !-- --I'm too high to be learning number stuff right now !-- I'm gonna watch that another time !-- When I use up some of these nutes I got ( I got them in gallons) -- I want to talk to U about that stuff U and Dog use -- Kraven too right ? -- I just still got a lot of batonacare stuff !- -


 I use it and so does NCH, the GH 3 part. Also known as the Lucas Formula.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I use it and so does NCH, the GH 3 part. Also known as the Lucas Formula.




The BEST Period!


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- I still got plenty mistakes to make !-- I went to bed the other night dreaming of a warehouse with a big a** AC -- 13 foot ceilings - doubled ended Gravitas  (?) Lights !-- 
Not my time yet anyway ! --


----------



## Grower13

sometimes you have to ask Why?........ and ***
View attachment wtfisthis.png


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I use the desk top model.
> 
> http://www.rgf.com/product-category/air/residential/



Sweet thank you umbra like Keef  always says you are the man I can't thank you enough for all the advice that you've given me and the directions you pointed me and I really look up to you and kraven  and G 13 for your guises advice  I couldn't do this without you guys


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> Sweet thank you umbra like Keef  always says you are the man I can't thank you enough for all the advice that you've given me and the directions you pointed me and I really look up to you and kraven  and G 13 for your guises advice  I couldn't do this without you guys




Thanks Bud....... I give credit to other good peeps who did the same for me......... lots of ways to grow MJ......... but not all of them bring out the best in MJ.

View attachment IMG_0100.jpg


----------



## Keef

Don't forget Organic Rose !- She knows the answers to organic questions I haven't even thought to ask yet !
I was looking and those nute bottles are not as full as I thought !-- We get over this rough spot I might get me some of those nutes !-- I got some thinking to do before I expand again !-- I don't want to rebuild a bunch of boxes or whatever !- What I got I can use for a nursery and veg. -- I'm converting a bedroom to bloom !-- Gonna have to use LEDS --!-- Fortunately I stripped the carpet off down to the concrete !-- I may sell this place so I don't want to a lot of stuff I'll have to fix when I move before I can sell ! - Hardwood floors were already in the plan !-- Just decided to hold up on them !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ha ha! Tru dat! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483828810547.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Grower13 said:


> View attachment 240468



Now that's funny & true!


----------



## Rosebud

i went to lunch  with 5 ladies and came out and my car had 4 inches of new snow... People are creeping in their cars except the gearheads. It is 14 degrees it is crazy out there. It wasn't snowing when I left. Glad to be home safe and sound with a tummy full of thai.

It was so cold my vape pen was frozen.


----------



## Keef

Got D.D. off to work !-- Gotta be 4:20 somewhere !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef I will joine you :48: how is your night going


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud !-- Nursing a buzz !-- Staying warm !-- Probably be nice again in a couple days !-- Little above freezing for a couple days !-- I can live with it ! -


----------



## Budlight

I'm doing the same thing here way to cold out for me to  go anywhere other than out to the garage   I hope all this cold means we're gonna have a good summer


----------



## Keef

I hope it kills some of these evil bugs !-- Most years we don't even get a killing frost !-- We got bugs from hell !-- Twice no three times since we been here I sat one one of these sand colored scorpions !-- It was bad !-- Popped me good too !--U know it's bad when I starting  asking for some divine assistance and stuff !


----------



## DirtyDiana

FDLMAO!   But, it is freezing out there! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482188940598.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Hmmm 26 this am and temps wont get out of the thirties.....humidity 78%....very wet cold that seeps into the bones.....glad we only have one more day of winter this year...tonight's low predicted to be 22.....if it's gonna be that cold I would prefer snow.


----------



## Keef

Lights about to come on !-- I don't have a camera and probably wouldn't know how to use it anyway !-- Some baby Nurse Larry and Master Kush sharing a box !-- Some other mixed stuff ! -- I can grow little plants one day maybe I grow big plants ! 

View attachment 20170108_081655.jpg


View attachment 20170108_081731.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.. Going to warm up to 20 today for some freezing rain... this is getting kind of old..

I am practicing being grateful... It isn't working  LOL  I am grateful for the OFC...


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !--I'm try to be greatfull  today too !--Is that 20 degrees Fahrenheit or Celsius? -- U know how easily confused I am ? -- Cold enough to get ice on the windshield here !-- I don't like it !--Too cold to brew !


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4555.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

wanna smoke a little joint?


----------



## Keef

Sure !-- Wait something is missing !-- O.K. got it ! 

View attachment 20170108_091504.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Now that is a roach clip Keef.. what is that?


----------



## Keef

U know why the call it a roach clip ? --  Cause -- Pot holder was already taken !


----------



## Rosebud

lol pot holder?  bad

Good Morning Joe the camel!!! I was just looking at your thread.. How did that harvest come out? It looked great like heavy buds. How you doing my guy?


----------



## Keef

Rose that is about a 35 year old pediatric cardiac cross clamp !-- It is used to clamp off the aorta during heart surgery !-- 
I found it !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.



I'm going to hit a few of the recent subjects with a simple picture or 2



and then there's me (my radiated and balding head) and Clotho


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clotho

just so the irony of me naming her that (3+ years ago) isn't lost

:48: 

View attachment IMG_1076.jpg


View attachment IMG_1257.jpg


View attachment IMG_1250.jpg


View attachment clothobald.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, i love that pond in winter and summer. It is a beautiful place for sure.. I like that you are surrounded by beauty and that your cat is named clotho... Seems the radiation has given you cat eyes, have you noticed that?  I knew not about clotho... If she can give a person life after said person has been boiled, then I think you are in good hands.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Should not be this cold so far South! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483888930035.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

When i was young we said cheeze it the pigs. LOL


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

LOL DD  :heart:it!



sigh, took that 420 pic a day before all this cancer schmit hit the fan... 
how quickly life changes.

:48: 

View attachment IMG_1253.jpg


View attachment IMG_1073.jpg


View attachment IMG_1018.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Joe  I love that last picture that is awesome


----------



## Grower13

Dr Pepper cans work well......... 4 cases in a 4x4 area would blow away 2 gpw......... 

View attachment bong%20029%20(1000%20x%20750).jpg


----------



## Keef

Joe I been kinda worried about U !-- This makes me feel better !-- U seem to be holding your own !-- I'm gonna burn one for ya right now !--  U still rocking that DWC !-- Best Wishes Cuz !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Smoking-Rabbit---romain-boyer-photography-copyright.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey G  !--Nice Bud but we come expect that from U !-- 
Feeling kinda old today !-- Left arm is not happy and not cooperating so well today !-- Plus the cold makes all my broken parts and pieces ache ! -- I gotta finish checking water levels and pH -- I'm slow but I gotta run some  RO water first anyway !-- Got a heat pack on my neck and medicating !-- Glad I don't have much planned till this evening !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Hope ya have a good day. 
By the way,,i know the chances of this is slim,but it got much closer last night. The Houston Texans won last night.  So if they win all their playoff games and the Dallas Cowboys win thiers,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,A Texas Superbowl. How cool would that be. :smoke1:

Ifen i offened anybody,,i will remove it. Just thought it would be cool and a little weird because its never happened before in Texas,, Lol

Joe,,i am wishing you well Little Brother. You can beat this thing,,i just know you can. Im not a believer, ,so to say i will pray would be hypocritical, ,,but whats in my heart and wishes means no less. You got this Bro.


----------



## St_Nick

G'morning folks.  Its up to 23 here,  I think we are in for a heat wave.  Lets all have a bowl:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper

I hates freaking cold weather .


----------



## Rosebud

wilson grewView attachment DSCF4556.jpg


View attachment DSCF4557.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef said:


> Joe I been kinda worried about U !-- This makes me feel better !-- U seem to be holding your own !-- I'm gonna burn one for ya right now !--  U still rocking that DWC !-- Best Wishes Cuz !



physically i feel 90%.  more tired these past few days
had a sour stomach twice so far and I'm 4 weeks into chemo and radiation
(starting the 5th, of 6, weeks Monday)
and 
so far I have taken -0- pharmaceutical anti-nauseous drugs 

mentally: its a beech trying to prepare for a life expediency of 15 months but live and believe as if its going to be 15 YEARS+ !!!


this grow is going to be: hand water.  
the 2.5 gallon bucket is full of clay hydro beads. 
i need to drill the drain near the bottom of 3 more 

:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Rose,  that pup looks ornery!  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !
Joe one day at a time !-- Just do it one day at a time !


----------



## St_Nick

Joe420Camel said:


> mentally: its a beech trying to prepare for a life expediency of 15 months but live and believe as if its going to be 15 YEARS+ !!:48:[/QUOTE
> Keep your head up Joe and smoke lots of weed.  I wuz given 2 years 3 years ago and guess what?  Yup, still here.  In my case I got pretty low before I just all of a sudden got better. Now its just one day at a time but I'm planning on seeing 100.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I don't always get around too good but I got a plan !-- I'm keep my old a** alive till they cure aging !-- One day when I'm like 150 or so I may be sitting around telling stories about what it was like to get old !-- 
Where my pipe !


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, that is amazing that you have out lived your warranty... that is awesome. 

I don't know if this is common in all breeds but these standards get stupid at 6 months...Lots of people give um up at this age... We have been thru this before.. But he is going to be a challenge this month..  I will not weaken lol

I am re cloning and re potting in my little bathroom getting ready for the lights. So nice to be indoors again..


----------



## Keef

I think it's the end of the world !-- There's this huge bright orange ball in the sky !-- It's so bright !--


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF4560.jpg


----------



## Keef

Not da same !-- Must be in the 50's !-- I think winter is over again ! 

View attachment 20170108_152855.jpg


----------



## Keef

Anyone ever looking for my house ? -- I live in the house with the Palm tree !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks,
The last BPU X Bubbles cracked open took like 5 days.
11 for 11 on germ rate.
Spent the afternoon reading up on breeding our favorite plant.
It's almost time for 420


----------



## Keef

Those B.B. -x - Bubblicious  seed were never meant to be Hippy !-- I put some pollen on a lower B.B. branch !-- That pollen got on both girls !-- Ended up with plenty seed !


----------



## Rosebud

did i mentionView attachment DSCF4563.jpg


----------



## Keef

That right there Rose made me think of the Stoner Ranch !-- I have to put in some RV hookups so the peeps can come south for the winter !-- Get da hell out that unnatural whatchamacallit white stuff !--


----------



## Keef

I tell U right now though -- I seen that Big Shark Research boat !-- Any ya'll ever down here out frolicking around in the surf and a shark bites your leg off -- Don't come running to me !-- I warned ya !


----------



## WoodHippy

Rose it cold here to. But not that cold. Did reach 27 today. 
Keef I hoping for something special. I like never meant to be.


----------



## Budlight

Well I got bored today and decided to make myself some bedtime candy out of the little bit of trim from the white OG  and the deep chunk I don't think I will be able to wait till bed time to try it :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## bozzo420

Joe, my aunt got told she had 6 months to live. She looked at the doctor and said God is not done with me yet. she lived 9 and a half more years.
Don't give up bro


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo that is fantastic,  i like that.  Joe, you rock and inspire me.


----------



## Keef

4:20 !- Who am I kidding?  -- It's  always 4:20 up in the O.F.C. !


----------



## Budlight

I will join you for one Keef :48:


----------



## Budlight

How is your day going Keef


----------



## Keef

Evening Bud !-- We both been a little stressed lately but it'll pass !-- I had some neck issues this morning  so I got lit up and stayed that way to this very moment !-- Holding my own !--and U ?


----------



## WoodHippy

How was it.



Budlight said:


> Well I got bored today and decided to make myself some bedtime candy out of the little bit of trim from the white OG  and the deep chunk I don't think I will be able to wait till bed time to try it :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

If U grow weed and got enough U should be eating it every day !-- I just decarb trim and pack it into empty gel caps I get from Amazon !-- U get the most medical benefits from eating it !-- U will also find U want to smoke less !--Gotta find your own dosage !- I might want to eat 2 -3 brownies and forgot they was electric !--Then I be walking in the spirit world again accidentally !--  I don't ride that Green Dragon no more though !-- That's  just too much for me !--I eat a little and smoke a little but drinking a reduced alcohol extraction is just crazy !-- Yes !- I did and I did too much !-- Not again !--


----------



## Keef

I quit drinking because of math !-- When I drink I couldn't count passed 2 when it came to how many drinks I'd had !--- It was always just 2 !-- I'm too old to be getting whiskey bumps !-- Drinking whiskey and bump into stuff like doors - trees -- people fist !-- It's  just not worth it to me anymore ! -- Don't mess with the po-po either !-- They beat people up for a living !-- U might be able to take on one maybe 2 of of them but U know how many they gonna use ? -- All of them !-- It's  a losing proposition !-- Don't drink and fight the po-po it never works out well for U ! --


----------



## Grower13

View attachment bnb.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 5cf827d7d94a53ef3ac83073ab17b203.jpg


----------



## Keef

For an adrenaline junkie who's getting old and trying to kick the habit ? --Being a pot head might just save me !
They say if U can fly a helicopter U can fly anything !-- I could so I needs to know if I can !-- The army they didn't teach me how to fly like Delta and United !-- Nap of the earth !--below treetop level ! -3 feet off the ground going a hundred miles an hour !-- I don't think a Cessna  could do that !-- Be finding out one day !


----------



## Keef

I'll have to give that chart a shot !-- I just plant and sex under 12/12 -- When small !-- This would come in handy !-- I been at this polyploidy via Surflan AS for what over a year ?--  Genetic doubling to produce a tetraploid from a regular diploid plant is difficult to say the least !-- I would like for it to be a girl when I am finally successful !- -


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 35da3a1f73d3748652e4e991d061f081.jpg


----------



## Keef

That would be me !-- 
There's about 10,000 normal diploid varieties listed and only a hand full of tetraploid varieties! -- Somebody needs to go up in there and see if there ain't some more like U.B.C. Chemo to be had !-- Or other meds we don't even know about ! -- I'm gonna go see !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment tumblr_nt0xk7SnHm1rdhkbno1_500.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Barack-Obama-Smokes-Weed-with-Michelle-and-Joe-political name--122529.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 420-weed-meme.jpg


----------



## Keef

Close G13 ! -- I'm on a quest for a doubled THC molecule with a profound effect !-- It may just all be a myth !-- Science says it could happen !-- Maybe I'll be the one the Fates choose to find it maybe not !-- I be looking !


----------



## yarddog

Whats up ofc?     Been too cold for me.    Shot a few squirrels yesterday.   Now I remember why I don't hunt them,  takes too long to dress em out.      I am getting 1 inch patterns at 50 yards with this air rifle I bought.  Not bad, quiet too.


----------



## giggy

morning opfc hope all had a great weekend. i got most of the new box done, i need to get some emergency blankets to cover the walls. yall all have a grteat one.



Grower13 said:


> View attachment 240538


g13 believe it or not i know folks that believe that works.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, giggy a good coat of flat white would be better than the mylar. Flat white just reflects more light, and with no wrinkles it's guaranteed not to create hot spots. Just my 0.02. Hope everyone has a good day, was 27 when i got up again....hoping to see the 60's today and the 70's tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- We gonna hit 72 today !-- Next 10 days 70s/60s !-- We usually get 2-3 cold snaps between late December and early March! -- We call each one winter !
Dog -- I got one with one came with a little scope !-- It hit where the cross hairs be !


----------



## Keef

I had put up mylar over flat white paint --after hearing U guys talk I took it down ! -- I didn't need it !-- I got a few things I might start sexing this week !-- Got a single BPU -x-Black Rose bout ready -- Couple other things might be big enough to sex ! --I'm keep running this 4 box little plant rotation for a couple months while I figure some stuff out !-- I need a complete grow system !-- I'm getting there !--


----------



## Keef

Easy as a "continously garden with a bloom rotation" sounds it's  harder than the words !-- Be different if I was gonna start seed and grow them to harvest then do it again !-- Got to take cuts at the right time and it has to flow all the way from veg  to harvest !- Any hiccup has to work it's way thru the system !-- Getting that right has been harder than growing weed !-- I kinda got to get it to all work before I can start growing some weed !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> View attachment 240538



Very interesting. Not sure its true,,but worth checking out.


----------



## mrcane

Well been MIA sorry for not dropping by...started a quarter at the community college gonna get me a little educated...so I am off to school..
...........But first:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper ! --Cane in da house !-- Last class I took was lifespan psychology !-- I'm done with formal schooling !-- I always had a problem with the soft sciences anyway !-- I will tell U now --"That's  just your friggin opinion" is not an acceptable answer ! -- I still think he was wrong !-- Don't be like me Cane !--
 Have fun in class !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning all, just told mr rb about the light. kinda anticlimactic... anyway maybe we can put it up today.. although we got another foot of snow yesterday. I am not going to my trainers as the local college is closed and the never ever close... more snow expected.. I am only a little bit stir crazy, more to come.

G13, i had some guy that has had one grow tell me that about those seeds. I told him he was nuts...


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- All that fuss for nothing !-- Women !-- 
Only way I know is to sex the plant under 12/12 light and look for white Vees and nothing else !-- Make balls U die !-- Make hairs and balls U die !-- I'm kinda liking these feminized seed but regular photos work fine ! -- I may start a few seed from varieties I had and lost but that's about it for me for awhile !-- I should be thinning some out instead of adding varieties !


----------



## Rosebud

Don't you woman me...lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,dont you Women Rose,,,She is a LADY who can kick your *** :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose-- go make one of those snow angels like ya'll do and post a pic !-- D.D. just made it home !--


----------



## Keef

Taking an a** whooping seems to be my specialty Hopper !-- U know I ain't gonna give Rose much of a hard time ! -- I been wondering about what U do when U got feet of snow !-- If U drop something and lose it what U do ? -- Get a metal detector ? -- Or is it just gone till the snow melts !-- I lose lots of stuff so I need to know bout stuff like that !-- I know if I dropped something in the deep snow and D.D. ask me where it is ? -- I would just have to say " It's  gone " -- Maybe we find it in the spring !-- If I lived in the snow ? -- Come spring melt it would be like and Easter egg hunt !-- I been finding all sorts of stuff !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone glad to hear that everyone is off to a good start woodhippie that stuff turned out great Keef  i'm kind of liking the farm seats as well I guess they just make it easier when you're first starting out trying to collect your varieties but I'd have to say I'm pretty happy I have three out of the three sour diesel's pop pop and three out of the white cookies pop up   Now the hard part waiting for them to get big enough to fit in my pipe to :48:


----------



## Budlight

Well looks like I'm not having a problem moving air in my flower room but now my problem is is keeping the humidity up  The best I can do so far is keeping it at 30 I'd really like to have it more like 40 to 45 and I think by the time I finally get the room tweaked  to be running perfect temperature and humidity then summers going to be here to make  me  start over


----------



## yarddog

I was thinking about saving my squirrel and rabbit hides, does anyone have experience working hides?   I might make me something one day.


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- When I run the heat the air in the grow room gets real dry !-- I got one of those boxes I use for RO water !-- When the air gets dry I take the lid off or partially open it !-- Sometimes just an open bucket of water is enough !-- I can keep quite a few girls in a box or 2 long as I keep them small !-- I got my Widow - B.B.--Nurse Larry -- Master Kush working now with clones of Hoe Berry-- Purple Haze --White Indica -- that are the plants from seed !-- or the original !-- Nightshade--GG #4  and others vegging away in the space I could keep maybe one mother plant in !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Here ya go Yarddog,,http://www.fieldandstream.com/how-to-tan-a-deer-hide


----------



## Rosebud

Keef someday I would like a piece of that GG4. None of my gg3's popped.. NOT now.. too cold.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Bro brought me some really really strong dank last night called Black Diamond.  This stuff is awesome.

Strain Highlights
Black Diamond is a Northern California strain ideal for patients who need strong medication but still want to be active and sociable. A cross between Blackberry and Diamond OG, its flowers have a glittery trichome covering and purple coloring that make it a beautiful gem to look at. The strain&#8217;s aroma is musky and earthy, almost like a deep red wine. Black Diamond is known to cause fits of giggles and is a great strain for hanging out with friends or catching up on TV shows at home. This strain tends to make consumers extremely hungry, making it a good choice for those looking to increase their appetite (just make sure you have some snacks on hand).


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Keef someday I would like a piece of that GG4. None of my gg3's popped.. NOT now.. too cold.



Yeah Keef what rose  said  hahah  why you Gotta be hoarding like that my friend  i'm just teasing you Keef but honestly I can't wait till you breed her :banana:


----------



## yarddog

thank you hopper, i did a search, but did not run across this particular article. I used to raise rabbits and always wanted to use their hides to make a blanket. if the squirrel hides work out i may try something a little bigger.


----------



## Rosebud

i used to make rabbit hide purses in alaska... lol

Mr rb out there shoveling snow again.. this is crazy makin'.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,dont you Women Rose,,,She is a LADY who can kick your *** :rofl:




not only kick........ but delete your ***...... and your name...... like you never ever been here.


----------



## Keef

She's been a struggle !-- She still alive and I still haven't bloomed her !--  I'm trying to get her healthy !-- 
I might just be able to make her work ! -- I got another male outta the house of Umbra !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica !- If he revegges for me ? -- Got my eye on maybe a male outta BPU -x- GDP !-- Him I'd keep !-- This White Indica lives because I have decided to keep a male for now  --Maybe ! --Takes a lot of seed to feed the Zombie Juice !-- I could make more if I need so maybe I keep a boy ! - but it might be a purple boy !


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true G13 !--


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> I was thinking about saving my squirrel and rabbit hides, does anyone have experience working hides?   I might make me something one day.




how many squirrels does it take t make an outfit?  lmao


----------



## DirtyDiana

Exactly! Spent almost 3 hours last night doing the required paperwork to apply for a nursing job! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483379712599.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Dog,  its gonna take a buttload of squirrels to make a blanket.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummm,,bet squirrel fur would make warm underwear.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper U just a freak O.K. ? -- I'm O.K. with that !-- Squirrel skin briefs ?  --  Dog do U peel the skin off in a tube or U cut it down the middle ? -- I'm with Nick dat's a lot of squirrels !-- Use that squirrel skin as bait in a big live trap and catch U a Racoon  !-- Nice fur in the winter !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Dog,,,,here yas go.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/how-to-tan-a-rabbit-hide-zmaz83jfzraw


----------



## Keef

I'd get Hopper down here for a hog hunt but I need someone who runs slower than me and it's  getting harder and harder to find someone I can outrun anymore !-- I don't have to outrun a pig I just need to be able to outrun someone else !-- No I'm really just too old for all that stuff !-- Unless I could hunt like Bozzo ! -- He got this deer stand that got like running water and electricity I remember seeing a pic !-- Looked like a condo in a tree !-- I think he just open the window enough to slide a rifle out !-- Dat's my kinda hunting !


----------



## Keef

And then Dog showed up !-- Poor thing ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,,,,I dont have to run from that pig,,,,ifen i can kick you in the nuts 1st.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

That's my trick Hopper !-- Any time they gonna be some running involved U don't want to be too close !--I do like a head start !


----------



## Keef

D.D. filled out a job app on line and it's like a feeding frenzy ! -- One place offered a $20,000 sign on bonus !
D.D. say and I'm not even a B.-S. ? --I told her I got enough B.-S. for both us !


----------



## WeedHopper

Dog,,this rabbit should be easy to catch.


----------



## Keef

That's  another reason I don't like growing outside all the little critters Iike some weed too !-- Ain't nothing like coming up on an outside grow and find the animals have had a feast !-- Best I could ever do was to scatter moth balls around !-- Sometimes it worked !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That's  another reason I don't like growing outside all the little critters Iike some weed too !-- Ain't nothing like coming up on an outside grow and find the animals have had a feast !-- Best I could ever do was to scatter moth balls around !-- Sometimes it worked !



 I figured you'd been out there with the sniper rifle guarding it and collecting dinner at the same time


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Morning all, giggy a good coat of flat white would be better than the mylar. Flat white just reflects more light, and with no wrinkles it's guaranteed not to create hot spots. Just my 0.02. Hope everyone has a good day, was 27 when i got up again....hoping to see the 60's today and the 70's tomorrow.


i know but i don't paint inside my shed. it was too damn cold to work on it outside and i'm not taking it back outside. i left the other two the factory semi gloss but this one has a couple holes that need to be covered.


WeedHopper said:


> Very interesting. Not sure its true,,but worth checking out.





Rosebud said:


> good morning all, just told mr rb about the light. kinda anticlimactic... anyway maybe we can put it up today.. although we got another foot of snow yesterday. I am not going to my trainers as the local college is closed and the never ever close... more snow expected.. I am only a little bit stir crazy, more to come.
> 
> G13, i had some guy that has had one grow tell me that about those seeds. I told him he was nuts...


hopper and rose the first time i saw it it was posted as a joke on rollitup, and believe it or not some folks believe it. it's the luck of the draw. couple years back i planted 25 plants, 21 females. most of the time i get a bunch of males and just a few females. usually if i need a male i get none and if i don't i get a bunch of them.


----------



## St_Nick

Meryl Streep moved me.  And I'm a hard man to move.  Just sayin'.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yarddog

Grower13 said:


> how many squirrels does it take t make an outfit?  lmao


don't know, how skimpy should the outfit be?? i have seen squirrel hide brassier cups, lol     kountry right there.
  i might make me a fur lined pouch to put my jewels in when our three weeks of winter hits.


----------



## Keef

I'm  done growing outside but if I didn't want anyone or anything around ? -- I can make -BOOM !--So many ways ! -- I don't do that anymore !-- I'd rather just take your pic of U and one of your license plate if U been some place U shouldn't have been --doing something U shouldn't have done !-- We'll settle up later !


----------



## Rosebud

Giggy, is that a real thing? those seeds?  I have had all boys and all girls. only once on each. Which was a good thing when i wanted to breed Medicine woman... Seems if that seed was a real deal we would have heard about it a hundred years ago or at least in the 60s.


----------



## Keef

Nick -- I'm gonna take a pass on this one !

Hey Rose --See how good I can be ? -- I didn't say nothing --today !-
 I don't see up close that good anyore so even if that seed thing is  true it wouldn't help me any !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm thinking a mod has considered my post.  I did not mean to offend.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah St Nick,, i was very moved,,lol. I took the pic down,,my bad.
Im used to hearing actors whine,,they do it for a living.


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, is that a real thing? those seeds?  I have had all boys and all girls. only once on each. Which was a good thing when i wanted to breed Medicine woman... Seems if that seed was a real deal we would have heard about it a hundred years ago or at least in the 60s.



I have heard that on more then one occasion.  Tried it once and it seemed to be somewhat reliable but truth was I had 8seeds, planted all 8.  Marked the containers the roundest ones went into and it seemed they were mostly female.  It was a few years ago though and I was high.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Nick it was just a reference to the movie awards !-- How could that be offensive to anyone long as we don't start talking about it !-- I'm gonna just leave it alone ! --
I think I got some farming I should go do !


----------



## Rosebud

St_Nick said:


> Meryl Streep moved me.  And I'm a hard man to move.  Just sayin'.:vap-Bong_smoker:



That makes me happy St Nick. Me too.  Thanks for telling us that.  

I m sorry St nick, I meant to copy what you said and I instead edited it.. I do apologize. 
 They shouldn't give me the opportunity to edit other peoples post. I am sorry.

I found what she said amazing.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, keef, good boy.


----------



## Keef

Hopper U should know by now that didn't offend me !-

- U know we all come from different places -- Different backgrounds -- be in different situations ? -- There ain't ever gonna be a one size fits all thing !-- It encourages me to see that even with those differences and  tensions about "other stuff" we do really try to get along! --  That says a lot !-- 

If a fierce religious debate broke out ? -- Hopper and I don't agree on everything but we'd be tag teaming on that till we probably got kick out !


----------



## Keef

So if I start off on a forbidden path ? -- Reel me back in !-- I can be outspoken -U know ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Not to worry,,you got plenty help. Im the one outnumbered.  Lol


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I found what she said amazing.





me too........ it was amazing how it had the ring of superiority and yet plenty of vitcimhood............ 8 years y'all


----------



## Keef

Really ? -- Must feel kinda hollow !


----------



## WeedHopper

She is an Actress.  Her life is pretending to be someone or something else. Thats funny. She moves ppl all the time. :smoke1: thats what they get paid to do. Good job. Lol

She moved me to change the channel.:cry:


----------



## yarddog

thanks hopper, good info there, i should have thought about mother earth news already.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> She is an Actress.  Her life is pretending to be someone or something else. Thats funny. She moves ppl all the time. :smoke1: thats what they get paid to do. Good job. Lol
> 
> She moved me to change the channel.:cry:



it's like they think what they've got to say is so important......... and they think people are gonna still go see them.........


----------



## yarddog

i don't  know who yall talking about.  actress, not on my radar


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Dog,,my Grandfather use to tan hides. Mostly coon.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> i don't  know who yall talking about.  actress, not on my radar



Not to worry Bro,,you didnt miss nothing. Same crap,,different day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Say Dog,,do you hunt alot?


----------



## Rosebud

:bolt:I am not speaking I am not typing I am not saying what i really want to say.. I am trying to act my age... it ain't easy peeps.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,,be nice,,you are a Moderator. Dont follow these devils. Dont go to the dark side. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Dog,,,i use to hunt alot whe i was younger. All i ever used to kill deer,rabbit, squerrell, or even birds was a 22 Long Rifle. One small hole,,lots of meat. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Rose,,,be nice,,you are a Moderator. Dont follow these devils. Dont go to the dark side. Lol




maybe Meryl Streep will come on at half time tonight and tell everybody who they should be pulling for and give us a lecture on hunting squirrels....... I'm sure everybody wants her thoughts on squirrel hunting........ y'all reckon she's ever been the tree shaker on a squirrel hunt in her life?


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Giggy, is that a real thing? those seeds?  I have had all boys and all girls. only once on each. Which was a good thing when i wanted to breed Medicine woman... Seems if that seed was a real deal we would have heard about it a hundred years ago or at least in the 60s.


rose i say it is false, it we could tell by looking at the beans we would all have a jar full of male beans. on another note a buddy over in jawga says it works, but i have never tried it.


----------



## Keef

I'm back had to go check on the Congressional hearings !-- What were we talking about ? -- I know we wasn't talking about the same stuff they were ! -- Questions !--Questions !- Questions ! -- Things some would rather not even talk about !-- I need to find my pipe ! --That's a screwdriver not a pipe -- Maybe my pipe is in the tool box ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,shes an expert in everything, ,just ask the producers and directors. :smoke1:


----------



## Grower13

giggy said:


> rose i say it is false, it we could tell by looking at the beans we would all have a jar full of male beans. on another note a buddy over in jawga says it works, but i have never tried it.




it sure would be nice if it were true......... but I think not........ only people from Georgia can say Jawga the way it should be said.......... and besides wouldn't all fem seeds look like the female ones....... quick y'all check your seeds........ bet Meryl knows.


----------



## Keef

I figure if I need to know something the truth will come in a tweet ! --Impeccable source !-- Trust me !-- What was that word I was looking for ?-- means the opposite of legitimate ?


----------



## umbra

disingenuous


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- I can do better !-- Just busy working this pipe !-- U know how it is U be trying to make a point then U take a couple tokes and forget what U was even talking about ? -- I got other one word zingers but I'm being nice !-- Probably cause I'm so high !-- I'm sure I got other words like that but dam what was I saying ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I figure if I need to know something the truth will come in a tweet ! --Impeccable source !-- Trust me !-- What was that word I was looking for ?-- means the opposite of legitimate ?



Actress?


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> Say Dog,,do you hunt alot?


not much now that i have a couple felonies beside my name. Truthfully, it is against Georgia law for me to have this air rifle. I doubt i will have any issues though. I used to hunt dove a lot, and quail when i could, though the quail was what old timers call domesticated quail..  farm raised and released for you to hunt, they lose the natural instincts of a wild born bird.  I will be squirrel hunting for now, limited to using a .22 air rifle. 
I was going to use a black-powder to hunt deer until i found out the GA. law was different than the FED. law for muzzle-loaders with a felony. Never say never, but i really don't wanna use a bow, not interested.


----------



## yarddog

ya'll going to make me look this cat up. must be a doozie, i don't watch many movies, no satellite, no cable, heck i don't even own a pair of rabbit ears. i listen to a few radio stations for news. i got out of the loop years ago and never looked back. i find myself falling more and more off the mainstream grid as years go by. peeps waste their whole lives running a treadmill to buy things they don't even need, things that add clutter and no real sustenance. 
WHEW..... i am done, didn't even k now that little lecture was coming. haha


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> disingenuous




unlike "you can keep your plan"   or "it was a Video"............ donations to the Clinton foundation have tanked.........


----------



## Keef

Well that's different !-- I thought Umbra was talking to me !-- How come when people who see conspiracy in everything are confronted with one they deny it ?  -- World is full of wonders !-- I don't want to argue this never gets us anywhere !-- So I'll talk about weed and other stuff -- Ain't nothing gonna I can do to  change anything !-- but I won't be bullied ! --I mean U can try !-- but it won't turn out well !


----------



## Keef

Made me miss 4:20 !-- I gotta catch up !


----------



## WeedHopper

Very funny


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper U always so funny !-- Where U get that pic of me ?


----------



## Rosebud

Grower13 said:


> unlike "you can keep your plan"   or "it was a Video"............ donations to the Clinton foundation have tanked.........



It is over. You don't ever have to mutter her name again. The orange won, ya bunch of sore winners.
Your pissed at Meryl? Really?   She didn't hunt squirrel? Really?  

ST Nick was nice enough to mention that he was moved by her speech and this is how you guys act? Really?  

IT is on you that voted for the orange one. he is your president, not mine. 

We are done!


----------



## WeedHopper

The Orange One,,,what about the Black one.:smoke1:
This should make you laugh Rose.
This was her making fun of the Donald.  :rofl: She looks just like him. Cool.


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys need to simma down. 
This is Keef on Acid.


----------



## Keef

What U talking bout Hopper that's Keef all da time !-- What happened to winter ? -- Got me out draining the hot tub -- Bright warm sunny day ! --  U been keepping up with the Crow mod and Goliath Mark 2 ? -- They both very fast !-- Daddy Dave get's Chief off the line he ain't gonna catch him - Might be hard the other way too !-- When Chief  is on he can cut a light ! -- They all getting faster !


----------



## WeedHopper

The money in those cars are crazy. Still like the Crowmod though.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I wanted that El Camino ! -- I hope someone buys it and tricks it out !-- I used love watching that thing come off the line with that nitrous with the front wheels in the air !  --Wonder what happened to that car  and Kamakaze ?


----------



## Keef

Are any of them street legal ? -- I'm not talking bad about Chief  and the Crow Mod but I saw how fast Daddy Dave was in that Sonoma !-- Turned that first Goliath into scrap metal didn't he ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Are any of them street legal ? -- I'm not talking bad about Chief  and the Crow Mod but I saw how fast Daddy Dave was in that Sonoma !-- Turned that first Goliath into scrap metal didn't he ?



No,,none are legal. They are track cars racing on the streets.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

They'll meet up sooner or later !-- Might come down to who has the best tune in that day ? -- Too much power and U can loose just as fast as not having enough power in it !


----------



## Keef

That new car of Daddy Dave's might be faster than that Sonoma !-- They just ain't gonna find anyone to drive that Sonoma like Dave did !


----------



## Keef

What happened to the 1/4 mile ? --


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> It is over. You don't ever have to mutter her name again. The orange won, ya bunch of sore winners.
> Your pissed at Meryl? Really?   She didn't hunt squirrel? Really?
> 
> ST Nick was nice enough to mention that he was moved by her speech and this is how you guys act? Really?
> 
> IT is on you that voted for the orange one. he is your president, not mine.
> 
> We are done!



well I too was moved by her speech........ just in a different direction....... and don't believe for one minute I was less moved by her speech than someone else........


----------



## WeedHopper

To much fuel and nitrous.


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> well I too was moved by her speech........ just in a different direction....... and don't believe for one minute I was less moved by her speech than someone else........


Im moved by this. Twins


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> What happened to the 1/4 mile ? --




I got a friend who has Cadillac cts-v that has done 120 grand worth of work on the engine........... got caught one night  doing 3 times the posted limit of 65....... they didn't try and catch him........ they just went to his house  and got his girlfriend to call him and tell them where he was at.


----------



## Keef

I'm happy for U G13 !
Hopper that kinda heat they need a different material for blocks pistons and stuff !-- Something that don't melt !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> I got a friend who has Cadillac cts-v that has done 120 grand worth of work on the engine........... got caught one night  doing 3 times the posted limit of 65....... they didn't try and catch him........ they just went to his house  and got his girlfriend to call him and tell them where he was at.



That's about the cost of a good racing engine Bro.


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKTa_uBzQ1w[/ame]


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> I'm happy for U G13 !
> Hopper that kinda heat they need a different material for blocks pistons and stuff !-- Something that don't melt !--



With enough fuel they will hold up. Last one i built has cast pistons. Turned easy 6500 rpm but it will burn your eyes idling.


----------



## Keef

Giggy soon as we get caught up I'll get those LEDs to U !-- They not doing me any good !- That Night Shade gonna work out nice! -I saved one of those fem seed for Kraven - What's  that fem.  Mazar ?


----------



## Keef

I was out back finishing up and the coyote pack is hunting tonight not that far away either !-- Sounds like a big pack maybe a dozen --Hard to tell but I can hear them !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper I can't get that wounded rabbit call out they been build up too much around here someone would probably call the po-po !-- They don't need to be out here !-- My mischief making days are on hold ! -- I ain't doing it ! -- Tonight !--


----------



## Keef

I think it was in the spring ? -- I saw a flyer in a store window said "Found Dog" !-- With a pic and asked the owner to please hurry because the dog was being aggressive toward her and her dogs !-- 

There was a pic of a coyote in a box !-- I just shook my head !-- Don't see that every day !


----------



## Grower13

I've had my share of them in close while calling turkeys............ little scary having them inside 15 ft from you sitting on the ground......... soon as they smell ya they gone.


----------



## Keef

Speechless ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yur killing me Keef :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm glad the page turned !-- I can't help but look at it and I just got no words !-- My first thought was "Hello Darlin" ( or some old Twitty song ) -- but I struggle !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Bw0tyAkCIAA-eCc.jpg


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> You guys need to simma down.
> This is Keef on Acid.


 :rofl:


----------



## ness

Evening peeps.  Woke up today 5m.  Must of needed it.  Grow room is stable.  H/60 & T/73.  I got to keep up with it or the tem. goes haywire.  The Bathroom has two doors and no heater.  That why I got a electric heater in there and a fan blowing.


----------



## ness

Hi Rose, I see you.  Rose, how, often do you water your plants.  I over water and now I waiting for the leaf to drop a little before water again.  The top soil has been dry out for about four days.  She seems happy right now.


----------



## DirtyDiana

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=HC6QJsxRypQ

A happening song for sure!  Love the blues!


----------



## Keef

Evening or Morning Ness !-- Get U one of those things U stick in the soil and it tell U when it needs watering I don't remember what it's  called they use them in house plants to tell how dry the plants are !-- They cheap ! -- Changes color as the soil dries out or has a gauge of some kind !-- It depends on how big a bucket U got and everything Ness there's  no set thing I don't think !-- The more roots they got the faster they'll suck up water and need watering more often than smaller plants in bigger pots !-- Look for some kind of moisture meter !-- Then no matter how big or small they are U can tell when it starts drying out !


----------



## ness

:spit: & :bong2:  I'm up early.  Keef that is a great idea.  I'll look on amazon.  They just about got every thing.  Just check on the girl and the H/46 and T/73.  Hum. is down this is good. Well, OFC, have a High Day. :farm:


----------



## yarddog

Grower13 said:


> I got a friend who has Cadillac cts-v that has done 120 grand worth of work on the engine........... got caught one night  doing 3 times the posted limit of 65....... they didn't try and catch him........ they just went to his house  and got his girlfriend to call him and tell them where he was at.



I was out riding a few years ago and was on a pretty fast street bike.    I had it stretched out nice and tight and rolled right by a deputy sheriff clocking radar.  I was running every bit of 170 mph. He never even put it in gear, I didn't let out till it was time to turn.   Stoopid.  Glad those days are done.    Only cuz I won't buy fast bikes anymore.  The feeling of cresting a hill at 100 and feeling the front end raise up. Like flying without wings.


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Exactly! Spent almost 3 hours last night doing the required paperwork to apply for a nursing job!




Exactly DD. Keef our winter 1 ends today...got maybe 2 more good ones left in us for the year....march comes quick and so does the heat....


----------



## Rosebud

ness said:


> Hi Rose, I see you.  Rose, how, often do you water your plants.  I over water and now I waiting for the leaf to drop a little before water again.  The top soil has been dry out for about four days.  She seems happy right now.




Hi Ness, I just stick my finger all the way in the dirt to see if it needs water. The other thing is to just lift the pots, if they are full of water they are heavy versus when they need water they are very light... Try it... you got this.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a good start this chilly morning  it's -26 year which is better than -32 that it was yesterday I would have to say I'm pretty happy my sour diesel and white cookies look like they're off to a great start so I figured I'd throw in a 4 more white OG put a BPU Bubbalicious and a BB King into flower yesterday  fingers crossed that I finally got some girls Keef  what sprinkler heads do you use I was thinking about buying some for my breeding box right away :48:


----------



## yarddog

budlight, if i had negative temps, i would be all messed up.  its 26 here and way too cold for my southern tastes


----------



## Budlight

I will have to agree with you dog these negative temps are killing me I swear one of these mornings I'm going to go out to the garage and my bins are going to be frozen to the floor  I would have to say this is the coldest winter we've had in a long time  hopefully it's a long time before we have another one like this that's for sure   What type of fuel pump is it that you need for your one bike  I just might have one kicking around :48:


----------



## Budlight

Better question what type of bike is it


----------



## yarddog

its a 2012 kawi ex650. fuel injection. original pump went out because ants stopped up the sock, burning the pump. i bought a cheapo aftermarket for 60 and it went out in three weeks time. OEM is close to $450, I think i am going to buy a OEM used online. can get one for $80 shipped. they bin these bikes in the guardrail everyday. parts are plentiful for now. I guess i should buy a few parts here and there. i plan on keeping this bike for the long haul. in 20 years parts will be nil, i will be forced to make do at that point. money has been very tight past year, really beyond tight. i been floating more bills with less money. I think i will be on track to get it running this spring. I was dragging my feet about selling my ninja250r project bike, its my joy so i really don't want to sell it, and i have a lot of time and effort in the suspension to just short sell it. I love motorcycles, I missed riding this year. looking forward to swinging a leg back over a street bike.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> its a 2012 kawi ex650. fuel injection. original pump went out because ants stopped up the sock, burning the pump. i bought a cheapo aftermarket for 60 and it went out in three weeks time. OEM is close to $450, I think i am going to buy a OEM used online. can get one for $80 shipped. they bin these bikes in the guardrail everyday. parts are plentiful for now. I guess i should buy a few parts here and there. i plan on keeping this bike for the long haul. in 20 years parts will be nil, i will be forced to make do at that point. money has been very tight past year, really beyond tight. i been floating more bills with less money. I think i will be on track to get it running this spring. I was dragging my feet about selling my ninja250r project bike, its my joy so i really don't want to sell it, and i have a lot of time and effort in the suspension to just short sell it. I love motorcycles, I missed riding this year. looking forward to swinging a leg back over a street bike.



 I have a pump for a 2011 Kawasaki Terex 750 is there anyway you could get me a picture of the pump to see if the one I have is exactly the same I know Kawasaki was pretty good like that  it's my spare but I won't be taking my machine out for a rip till spring


----------



## giggy

hey everybody, another day. well not as bad as yesterday, at least i'm not wanting to lite anybody up so far, but the day isn't over yet. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## yarddog

a quick internet search says the same cheapo aftermarket pump is for both your's and my machine. I appreciate the offer, but i don't want to use your spare. I need a chain and sprocket set anyway. i pulled registration on this bike last year. thanks for the offer. 

well, i just got an engine together at work, and started it up...   aaaaand, it clunk rattled and shut off. I am afraid she ate something.    after lunch i will dig into it. i am thinking a bolt or something has fallen into the intake and the engine ate it when i started it. if so, thats bad news.    has not happened to me before, and i was wanting to keep it that way. nothing like logging hours that is costing the boss money instead of making money.  at least i made it to Tuesday before crap hit the fan.


----------



## Budlight

The offer is there dog if you ever change your mind


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Sorry I'm late !-- Got side tracked early but I'm here !--
Giggy -- If U didn 't light anybody up yesterday?  --I figure that gives U credit toward today !
Rose I was ashamed to say stick your finger in the dirt !-- I thought ya'll would laugh at me !-- I learned best I could !-- 
Kraven the end of 1st winter ? -- That's about how we  keep up with it !
I'm still playing catch up !-- Good Day to all !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. ! -- Sorry I'm late !-- Got side tracked early but I'm here !--
> Giggy -- If U didn 't light anybody up yesterday?  --I figure that gives U credit toward today !
> Rose I was ashamed to say stick your finger in the dirt !-- I thought ya'll would laugh at me !-- I learned best I could !--
> Kraven the end of 1st winter ? -- That's about how we  keep up with it !
> I'm still playing catch up !-- Good Day to all !



good morning buddy hope your off to a good start :48:


----------



## Keef

Was a hectic morning but I'm trying to get everything settled down and save the day !-- Some days just bees this way !


----------



## Keef

Here's  the micro sprayers I use !-- Note : -- Comes with a free drill bit but the hole it makes is almost too big !-- After a few changes the sprayers will lose grip and get blown out !- I use a soft glue to hold them in !
I can still get them out to clean or replace them !-- With the filter the don't get plugged up much !-- I got extra spray heads with clean sprayers so if I have a problem I can replace the whole spray unit-- pump and all or just the replace the  spray manifold with a clean one ! 

View attachment 20170110_115825.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC. I'm going to be shopping for some lights (4ft).  I was wondering if anyone can tell me how much Lumen/Kelvin should be in lights.  My grow room is about 4 by 8.  I looking at 4ft 8 lamps with 6500K and 40000L?


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol


----------



## Keef

Ness I hear some of them talk about T-5 lights ? -- Get a tape measure and measure your 4 ft. side !-- I don't think the fixture will fit inside 4ft !-- U may have to hang it long ways !-- U have any ventilation in there besides a fan !-- Fixture may warm it up in there !-- Not a problem now but when the heat comes it's  gonna get hot in there !


----------



## WeedHopper

Funny


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Hi Ness, I just stick my finger all the way in the dirt to see if it needs water. The other thing is to just lift the pots, if they are full of water they are heavy versus when they need water they are very light... Try it... you got this.


 
Thank You, Rose.  They were dry.  I just water each 2 cups of water in a 3 gal pot.  I do not want root rot.  Ha, Rose lets get st*** :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

ness said:


> Morning OFC. I'm going to be shopping for some lights (4ft).  I was wondering if anyone can tell me how much Lumen/Kelvin should be in lights.  My grow room is about 4 by 8.  I looking at 4ft 8 lamps with 6500K and 40000L?



I used in my 2x4x8 growroom a (4ft 8tube HOT5) at 40,000 lumens at 6500k for vegg and switched over to 3000k tubes for Flower.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=958981#post958981


----------



## WeedHopper

Love these things.  Now i know where DD gets these. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

Well looks like things are starting to turn around a little bit first one is a BB King second one is the BPU  Bubbalicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








And some deep chunk and some Exitus cheese Mendocino purp and a mini widow i'm sure I spelled the purple one wrong but whatever haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I think they're looking pretty decent considering I almost lost them because of humidity issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ness

Hello Keef, I am looking into the t5's.  My bathroom must be bigger than 4ft, cause, I have 2, two ft side by side lights in the grow room right now.  A 4 footer will do just fine.  Now, all I have to do is shop.


----------



## ness

Looking great Bud.  I like growing in dirt.  But, you, guys that grow in water have such nice looking mj's.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> I used in my 2x4x8 growroom a (4ft 8tube HOT5) at 40,000 lumens at 6500k for vegg and switched over to 3000k tubes for Flower.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=958981#post958981


 
Thank You, WeedHopper that helps me out a lot.  I got my eye on Double Lux   T5 Flourescent 4ft 8 Lamps with 6500K and 40,000 Lumen Grow Light System.  Yep that sounds like a plan.


----------



## ness

Time for a Bowl.  Ran out of cig's, so, it going to be one St*** Day for me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nes I grew some nice Dank like that for along time. Yes I know i would have gotten bigger harvest Flowering with HPS,,but it wasn't in the plans at the time.
By the way,,you will need to treat it like any other grow room as for ventilation because T5s put out heat too,,but i really like the way they spread the light. Plus in veg with the 6500k tubes your plants can be so close they touch the light and it wont burn them,,however when you go to the 3000k you will need to keep them a few inches from the canopy because those tubes get hotter.

Nice looking girls Bud,,very nice.


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Looking great Bud.  I like growing in dirt.  But, you, guys that grow in water have such nice looking mj's.



 Thank you Ness I greatly appreciate the compliment


----------



## ness

WeedHopper that is great information for me.  Thank You. :farm:


----------



## yarddog

ness, i would say the T5HO fixture, i like mine.  I am going to go LED in the veg closet soon. while the T5 is good, mine draws about 480 watts, i am going to switch to an Illuminex(sp?) led that draws a little more than 50 watts, should be a direct replacement for me.    You might want to talk to Kraven a little, he gives good, non-baised info about his experience with led. 
I think i will keep running the HPS in bloom for a while yet, would cost me too much at the moment to swap to LED in bloom


well, i dodged a bullet with the engine. I really thought i had bought the farm this time. would not have lost my job, but being a perfectionist being wrong really botehrs me. and to ruin an entire engine would devastate my confidence for a bit

Budlight, thanks for the offer, but i don't want to take your spare. I will get my stuff on the road soon enough. i looked up your machine, i bet that thing can handle a trail


----------



## Budlight

No problem yard dog yeah she's a pretty fun machine I have 31 inch gorilla silverback sonnet with a 3 inch lift 840 big bore kit dalton clutch kit custom cage 10 inch  kicker full custom system  I built it all myself it's been a  fun project


----------



## yarddog

sounds fun budlight. I have 12,000 miles on my drz400, when it is time for a rebuild i will be going to a big bore kit. i learned a while back, no replacement for displacement. why build it stock when you can build it faster and stronger??


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> sounds fun budlight. I have 12,000 miles on my drz400, when it is time for a rebuild i will be going to a big bore kit. i learned a while back, no replacement for displacement. why build it stock when you can build it faster and stronger??



 I will 100% agree with you  hope your days gotten better


----------



## St_Nick

ness said:


> Thank You, Rose.  They were dry.  I just water each 2 cups of water in a 3 gal pot.  I do not want root rot.  Ha, Rose lets get st*** :48:



Hey Ness,  as a fellow dirt farmer, lemme let you in on what works for me.  I grow in 5 gallon buckets, but the principle is the same.  I have my pots sitting in trays, not deep ones but maybe an inch.  I water each pot until I see the water trickling out the bottom. Slowly "cause your plants will appreciate the time you spend with 'em 'cause you talk to em too, right?  Gives 'em a little co2 boost.  Anyways back to watering.  Once all the pots are watered, go back and give 'em just a little bit more.  Now just leave 'em be.  When the run off water has evaporated out of the trays, the soil will still be wet.  When the soil on the top dries out to a depth of an inch or so its time to do it all again.  

When they are young (in veg) this can take several days, by 4-6 weeks it will be down to every 3 days, maybe 2. When the flowers start to come on you will be watering every day in 3 gallon pots.

Anyways, that what works for me.  Oh,  at least once a month, add a tblspoon of epson salt to your watering.  MJ consumes it.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

yarddog said:


> sounds fun budlight. I have 12,000 miles on my drz400, when it is time for a rebuild i will be going to a big bore kit. i learned a while back, no replacement for displacement. why build it stock when you can build it faster and stronger??



I'm a hardcore Harley gu, got the tattoo an' everything.  I took an '86 sportster 1100 and jugged it out to 1250. Cut the rear fender short, removed the front altogether, made some pipes, added some knobbies and got me a dirt bike.  Well,  I'm workin on it anyways.  Too man irons in the fire right now and none of 'em done. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yarddog

st. nick, you going to need a nice wide open space to run that bike.    my buddy has an xr650r, great bike.. but too big for my tastes. when i buy a dirt only bike, i will be looking at the older 125 smokers, i like nimble and quick over fast and heavy.   I thought about getting a Harley a few years back.   glad i didn't..     I'll buy one one day, but i want to pick up something old and restore it. the classic's speak to me.  i love the lines on the old school choppers.


----------



## St_Nick

I have a yamaha 175 smokey mself.  Bad ignition module but otherwise she's just right.  My sportster is under 400 lbs and geared appropriatly,  but I don't hill climb with it.  Goes like a jeep though and its great for running logging roads and right of ways.


----------



## umbra

My first motorcycle was a bultaco 250 Sherpa. My first introduction to Amal carburetors. At that time, there weren't many dirt bikes available. A Triumph 650 with knobbies and high pipes was a bad *ss dirt bike, lol. We used to go to 2 big hill climbs every year. Freemansburg, PA and the White Roses MC down by York, PA. It's kind of funny about the White Roses MC, because it where they have the TIOC ( Triumph International Owners Club ) meets. They stopped running harleys, indians, and triumphs, so I stopped going.


----------



## Keef

Well my car is on the way to get an engine !-- It has been one of those days where nothing went right !-- I'm be getting real high right now !-- I mean it !-- I ain't playing !


----------



## St_Nick

Couple'a Doobies'll do ya.!:48:


----------



## Keef

It's working Nick but I think I could be higher ! -- Got twisted up some helping load the car --I'm be hurting tommorrow !-- It's  not that I over did it just twisted the head and neck the wrong way !-- When I'm hurting I try to remind myself that I coulda been paralyzed or killed by that fall !-- This much better than that !


----------



## St_Nick

I took a bunch of clones and tomorrow these are going into 12/12. 

View attachment 20170110_221439.jpg


View attachment 20170110_221451.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick I got a confession !-- I used to be a 5 gallon bucket outside man myself !-- I could hide a bucket ! -- If it was hard for me to get to it would be hard for others !-- Restricted government land was my thing ! -- They almost had me cornered in Virginia !-- I slipped the trap and made the tree line !-- Walked all around my plants looking for me !-- It was a close thing !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I copied that picture of your spray nozzles. Once I get all the pieces, I'm gonna give hydro a go.  If I can make it reliable enough that I can go away for a few days at a time,  I might start to convert. Dirt is good but I see you hydro guys gettin some mighty Dank looking stuff.


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> I took a bunch of clones and tomorrow these are going into 12/12.



 Looking good my friend I really like the idea of the pop bottles I just tried to convince my friend to go to the store for me to get me some but he's not herring it  it's  too cold I guess I'm like come on it's only -30 out hope you're having an excellent night Nick :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hello OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484015439000.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick water pharming pretty cool !-- I see the possibilities but I'm not where I want to be yet !-- Lots of ways to water pharming too !-- I bought an aero cloner and I saw problems and possibilities !-- Then started building my own !-- D.D. did some research and got me some nutes !-- Been in the trenches ever since !-- 
Got to use LEDs to do what I want to do here !-- Anyway water pharming -- The same nutes that work in one water type water pharming will work in the others !-- I think Umbra grows in coconut fiber-- coco coir ? 
DWC is an option -- drip and drain like Bud does -- Kraven got his system on auto drive !-- G13 quided Dog and he was up to snuff in no time ! -- I have just reach the point that I'm beginning to open up the spare room for bloom !-- Gonna be a whole lot of some kind of water pharming going on and It needs to be as easy as possible !-- So I'm gonna just run this 4 box little plant rotation while I decide what I'm gonna do !
I got no loyalty to aero but I got lots of boxes and no reason not to work them !-- They do O.K. ! -- 
I got my little brother coming over to take a look with fresh eyes !-- Gonna blow his mind at first but he'll 
have some ideas ! -- I wanted the plant numbers I'll need in small plants then expand by increasing plant size ! -- Might be crazy but might work !


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks Bud.  I do my best to keep costs down. I have used the soda bottles for a long time. I had a better setup but these work just as well.  I just realized these plants been growing a bunch while I been working outside.  I popped the seeds on Nov. 2 .  Normally I stagger my plants about 3 a month but this time I started a dozen.  I just decided to start 6 of the "Skunky" seeds Keef sent out a while back.  Hope they don't run me out of the house.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  I'm kind of leaning in the flood and drain direction, for reasons I don't understand.  Just seems to me like I can make sense of that system.  My problem is mixing millilitres and checking ph and ec and all that, seems like a pain in the arse.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

U on your own with them Skunky seed Nick !-- Umbra scared me bout them seed but I was hoping someone would plant some ! -- The pop bottles work for U why change ?- Don't U let one of the Skunky boys get on that B.B. !---Blueberry Skunk just sounds wrong !


----------



## ness

I want to Thank You, Rose, Keef, WeedHopper, YD, Nick and OFC for your help.  I feel myself a little more closer in being a better grow.  

I forgot who ask me about air flow.  That is a tricky situation.  I have two door going in and out of the bathroom (grow room).  I crack them open a little, open a window for short while because it is so cool outside and I have a electric heater going.  And, I have a fan blowing back and forth.  Tem runs 72-75 right now.  The Hum drop down for 75 to 58.  I am working it.  And, It is fun.:farm:


----------



## ness

:joint::stoned::watchplant::woohoo::lama:


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Thanks Bud.  I do my best to keep costs down. I have used the soda bottles for a long time. I had a better setup but these work just as well.  I just realized these plants been growing a bunch while I been working outside.  I popped the seeds on Nov. 2 .  Normally I stagger my plants about 3 a month but this time I started a dozen.  I just decided to start 6 of the "Skunky" seeds Keef sent out a while back.  Hope they don't run me out of the house.



 Keep me posted how you make out with the skunk I haven't had much luck yet but I'm not going to give up


----------



## DirtyDiana

Da struggle!  Lol!  Morning OFC!  Been trying to fall asleep since about 0100!  My life! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1483984174988.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, I'm gonna be lazy today


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Oh !-- It hurts when I do this !-- I be back !-- I need my pipe !


----------



## Budlight

Good Morning everyone  hope everyone's off to a good start nothing wrong with having a lazy day every once in a while Kraven  I know I'm looking forward to one of those days real soon here :48:


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc. we back up to 70 degree days for a handful of days. ahh, jsut how i like winter. low of 45-hi of 72. haha


----------



## Keef

That's the way it should be Dog !-- That's the way we do winter in the south !

I didn't watch the news and it wasn't funny !


----------



## Keef

I think we should have more coffee and pack another pipe !-- I'm still moving like a grandpa !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick

I'm with you Keef!  I got some good strong coffee and 2 Doobies of Blueberry.  After this I'm gonna go see a buddy.  Its 48 here witch is pretty warm for a January.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

Pineapple express been bringing massive rain and winds. Flag pole came out of the ground. I'm getting messages of floods and roads closed. Yesterday the road I was on was closed when boulders came loose and slipped down the hill and on to the highway. Another had become a stream crossing and it was a couple ft deep. Snow pack is at 100%. More rain coming.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope all are well and happy.



Keef said:


> U on your own with them Skunky seed Nick !-- Umbra scared me bout them seed but I was hoping someone would plant some ! -- The pop bottles work for U why change ?- Don't U let one of the Skunky boys get on that B.B. !---Blueberry Skunk just sounds wrong !


keef somebody already has a blue berry x skunk i just don't remember who it is.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --U gonna have get seed to some of that Diamond stuff sounds good !-- 
 Umbra I thought ya'll had a drought working ? --


----------



## WeedHopper

Bro that stuff is killer. First time i ever seen it or smoked it.


----------



## Keef

Just sounds Wrong Giggy !-- Sometimes though a variety  has a mixed up bunch of terepenes that come across as something  like Desiel --U hit it with a strong organized terepene male and it rearranges the terepene profile  and sometimes U get something new ! --No guarantee !-- I like this B.B. just like it is !
I can breed it but I'm keeping a original clone line !-- I have another unrelated blueberry and I might breed the two !-- I'm about to start sexing some Purple stuff !-- Might save a strong male !--


----------



## Keef

It impresses Hopper then it got to be good !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That about describes it! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469505076461.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

My kinda nurse. Serve it up. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Mane one my boxes sprung a leak last night !-- Not much leakage but I bout had it !-- I got what I need I'm thinking of doing at least a trial run with a Hybrid of what Bud does and what I been doing !-- Pump the water out the bottom of my boxes and drip it back thru the roots --Then it drip back into the box for another trip !-- Keep a  bubbler in them !-- Won't be no more leaks !-- Leaks mess up my humidity ! -- I'm working it out ! -- Gonna build new boxes 5 at a time for bloom --Unless I change my mind !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Mane one my boxes sprung a leak last night !-- Not much leakage but I bout had it !-- I got what I need I'm thinking of doing at least a trial run with a Hybrid of what Bud does and what I been doing !-- Pump the water out the bottom of my boxes and drip it back thru the roots --Then it drip back into the box for another trip !-- Keep a  bubbler in them !-- Won't be no more leaks !-- Leaks mess up my humidity ! -- I'm working it out ! -- Gonna build new boxes 5 at a time for bloom --Unless I change my mind !



 I would add a one bucket reservoir to them Keef just makes it easier for topping them off  as the plants get bigger it gets a lot harder to lift the lid and fill them up :48:


----------



## yarddog

go chipped coco, keef.    i am thrilled with the results. dang near plug and play.
try one plant in a 1 gal pot along side your regular grow


----------



## giggy

hey keef it is flying dutchman that has the blue berry x skunk.


----------



## Keef

Bud I used one of those holes I drilled in the lid as an access port to run my electric cord for the pump and air tubing to the bubbler thru -- I usually top the box off through it or an empty grow spot !-- In the new boxes I'll probably use one square the same ! -- It want be today but soon I'm gonna try something new !-- 
I am reluctant to drill a hole in the box it's self -- Might end up there but I'm still working on an individual self contained grow box ! ---I'm not gonna start plumbing until I have too Bud !-- I'm planning about 20 of these in bloom !-- Next thing I'm thinking of is a RO water res. with a shut off float valve like in a toilet ! --


----------



## Keef

Dog -- I'm trying to accomplish what U do without the coconut coir !-- It only supports the plant and retain moisture that has the nutes in it !-- It's the system I'm trying to build not learn how to grow weed ! -- I may end up where U at one day but for now I got to see if I can make this work !-- I was looking at my nute supply and I ain't got as much as I thought !-- Probably get U guys to walk me thru some of that Lucas formula !-- Not that I'm disappointed in Botanacare !-- I grow little plants right now and that's  where I wanted to me !-- I'm setting up what is to me a big bloom !-- I may use some clay balls I'm still not sure !
I need to do some grow trials and make some decisions before they blow the whistle ! -- I need the system ready and turn to making and repairing LEDs !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper --D.D. looking at a job up closer to U !-- So if it all works out and I got the farm in a U-haul headed that way -- U drive a blocker car for me ? -- No just kidding! -- I put D.D. in the U-haul and if anyone gets a ticket it'll be me !-- I'll be running clean !-- She the best get away driver I ever had !


----------



## Keef

I've said D.D. was the best get away driver I ever had before !-- I can never tell the whole story but there is one !-- I can only tell part of it but --Here goes !-- Slow down real slow and I'll ease right on out the back of the truck and disappear into the dark woods and no one will ever see me !-- 20 mph is not slow enough !-- Always do a test run !-- Test run ? -- My little legs was pumping !-- Only hit the ground ever 10 feet or so !--Made the wood line before I went down !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Everything is good in the grow room.  Plant suck up the water I give it yesterday.  Give them 2 more cups of water.  

I need to Wake and Bake. :bong2:


----------



## St_Nick

Wow just wow.  I gots to get me some Gorilla Glue seeds. 

View attachment i015ZAPha.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper --D.D. looking at a job up closer to U !-- So if it all works out and I got the farm in a U-haul headed that way -- U drive a blocker car for me ? -- No just kidding! -- I put D.D. in the U-haul and if anyone gets a ticket it'll be me !-- I'll be running clean !-- She the best get away driver I ever had !



Come on to Big D. I aint going nowhere. Ill be right here. Yehaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Ain't doing anything real fast Hopper !-- Keef do like to get paid !-- That Stoner Ranch ? -- It's  always been just a matter of time !-- It's closer to San Antonio than to Big D !-- If it all works right I might keep the beach house too !-- I do like getting stoned at night and and then get melted in the hot tub !-- 

Nick if I can get this dam GG#4 to straighten up and grow right -- I might know where U could get a cut !-- 
I'm breed her if I ever get her to bloom !-- Still mulling over what kind of male to use !-- I got something from Umbra I might use but I haven't sexed them yet !-- This GG got serious problems !-- I know what they say about the GG but I might have something that rivals it and it was born right here in the Lone Star State !
Look up Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer -- She was the mom and dad was the mighty B.B.King !-- Only the one plant too !-- 1st one is in bloom so I'll know what I got soon and I got my rooted clones !-- She come out like I expect ? -- Gonna be exceptional !-- I am the "Keeper of the Clones" !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks, Crawled out from under the rock. 
Been thinking about that  GG, The one i want next is Tangerine Dream by Barneys Farm
Oh look it almost 420
:48:


----------



## Keef

Someone say 4:20 ? -- Hippy I got a Barney's Farm feminized Night Shade vegging !


----------



## yarddog

I want to try tangerine dream one day.


----------



## WoodHippy

I have been doing reading on making Fem seed. Anybody done this already.


----------



## Keef

Hippy -I'm a cloner - I haven't had much interest in making them yet !-- It's a twisted path I walk !-- My work with genetic doubling ? --It's all tied together !-- When I got my formula working and I'm close --I'll need feminized seed !-- If I'm gonna kill a thousand seed to get one or 2 tetraploids ? --They dam sure gonna be girls ! -- Bud about to snag one of Billy Buds -- Tetraploid called the Pink Kush !-- Umbra probably still got one called Clock Work Orange !-- UBC Chemo may be gone !-- I make my own tetras soon !-- May be the grandchild of Medicine Woman herself that gives me what I want !--We'll see ! -- 
We Southern Outlaw growers  got to specialize if we want to compete in the coming Green Wave !-


----------



## WeedHopper

Heres Keef back in the day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yarddog just left. Love his ride.


----------



## Keef

Hopper U wrong on this one !-- Put that fellow in a uniform and cut his hair in what was called high and tight !-- Reflector Sunglasses with a big ole Browning 1911 -.45 caliber straped down that would be closer ! Oh !-- and a night stick on the other side --cuffs in the back ! -- That woulda been me !


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay here ya go :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper U da man !-- That's funny !-- but I had more patent leather and polished brass !-- Tank people and artillery would have ate someone like that for lunch !-- They beat the hell outta me !-- Then I heard them magical words that changed everything !-- Someone screamed -He's got a gun !-- and he was talking bout me ! --Half dozen 250 lb men all trying to get threw the same door at the same time ? -- Priceless ! No one wanted to stay and fight !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hippy -I'm a cloner - I haven't had much interest in making them yet !-- It's a twisted path I walk !-- My work with genetic doubling ? --It's all tied together !-- When I got my formula working and I'm close --I'll need feminized seed !-- If I'm gonna kill a thousand seed to get one or 2 tetraploids ? --They dam sure gonna be girls ! -- Bud about to snag one of Billy Buds -- Tetraploid called the Pink Kush !-- Umbra probably still got one called Clock Work Orange !-- UBC Chemo may be gone !-- I make my own tetras soon !-- May be the grandchild of Medicine Woman herself that gives me what I want !--We'll see ! --
> We Southern Outlaw growers  got to specialize if we want to compete in the coming Green Wave !-



 I'm trying my damnedest to find someone in BC who still might have a true cut of the UBC  I might have a few leads  but people that have it have tight lips so it's definitely a hard one to find


----------



## Keef

Bud --U find one !- I know you'll know it for what it is even if it's in veg !-- Then Keef be up there probing that invisible fence !-- We done slid something thru it fence once already !-- Not really ya'll !! Just playing !--We wouldn't do nothing like that ! --


----------



## Keef

Wasn't there supposed to be a news conference today or was that tommorrow ? -- I don't even know what day of the week it is half the time !


----------



## Keef

Yep ! 

View attachment facebook_1484182295068.jpg


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> I want to try tangerine dream one day.



Seriously? Dutch genetics are old and played out. Crockett Family Farm's tangie is the real deal. Bred in the USA, by Americans. The Dutch wish they had these genetics.


----------



## Keef

Umbra we don't all know these things !-- Especially many of us in the south !-- Kraven is different and has his own sources but many of us end up having to order from a catalogue of the breeders descriptions and that about all we know till we get some in the pipe  !-- Wait just a minute !--Doesn't U know who have a Dutch intern ? -- Genetics the Dutch only wish they had ? -- Looks like the Dutch getting some coveted American genetics won't be that hard after all !


----------



## Keef

I learning but there's  so much misinformation out there !- I ordered those Master Kush seed knowing full well they were probably not tetraploid as billed !-- I knew they were regular diploid seed without even opening the pack !-- I planted them anyway !-- I kinda like it !-- There's  all sorts of lies and unless we got someone like U to ask we just gotta hope we get lucky !-- I'm able to spot some lies these days but U never really know !-- There was one variety I spotted supposed to be a U.B.C. Chemo --Williams Wonder Cross I think ? -- Called S.A.M. ( Surface -to -air Missle ) -- Only problem is those seed would be sterile  triploids or terminator seed !-- Straight up lie !-- Anything that says it has U.B.C. Chemo in its  genealogy is a lie !-- Unless it was bred to another tetraploid !-- If it was that they probably wouldn't be selling them !-U got to teach us who is a reliable seed breeder and who is not Umbra! -- U and some of the others that know these things got to help the rest of us who don't know  !


----------



## Budlight

I agree with you my friend but most people don't understand  There is a science behind them


----------



## umbra

You already know a few. The seed biz is a seedy biz. Cheap seeds tend to be not very good and good seeds tend to be not very cheap.


----------



## Keef

I only know one breeder that I trust and that's U Umbra !-- Bout time U was back at it too ! 

U know I got a lot to say about that news conference today but I'm not gonna say anything !--


----------



## St_Nick

A friend who teaches just returned from a conference out in Colorado.  I had asked him to keep an eye out.  Well,  what he brought home was potent, even by my standards.  I think it just might be the strongest stuff I have ever smoked.  I gotta admit, last night was the first uninterrupted sleep I've had since I hurt my shoulder.  Wish he would have brought more but ahh well.  I will get me some one of these days.  I need to find me a reliable seed reseller that has the real deal and not some knock off. Who knows though,  some of the stuff coming up in my garden might be every bit as good at quieting the ache in my bones.   :48:


----------



## Keef

Did he tell U what kind it was Nick ? -- 
-- Yep !-- U got some stuff growing might be just what U looking for !-- Several somethings that might be just what U need ! -- If U don't find it in what U got it'll narrow it down !-- Potency not gonna be a problem !


----------



## St_Nick

He said I asked for Gorilla Glue, I got Gorilla Glue.  He said the bellboy in the motel he stayed at got it for him.  Didn't know more then that.  I should add that he doesn't  smoke.


----------



## Budlight

Mmmmmmm  gorilla glue I really need to get me some of that really really bad  hope you're having a good evening Nick


----------



## St_Nick

I'm having a Blueberry king  kind of evening,  thanks Bud. 

View attachment 20170112_005711.jpg


----------



## ness

WoodHippy said:


> I have been doing reading on making Fem seed. Anybody done this already.


 
Good Morning OFC.

Hippy before I join the OFC, I order Fem seeds all the time.  I had a spot for her (Ice) She grow beautiful.  After harvest, she smoke pretty D** Good.  Almost knock me off my chair.  I like Fem seeds and plan on ordering again.  I think I order them for Amsterdam  And, I think they ship the beans in a CD.  Pretty smart.


----------



## ness

St_Nick said:


> I'm having a Blueberry king kind of evening, thanks Bud.


 
Beautiful Bud, Bud. :icon_smile:


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang.   Hopper that guy is too big to be me.     Wife always saying I need to gain weight.    She tried to fatten me up about four years ago.    Didnt work.   Haha
Umbra, we third world down here. backasswards down here. Still lose your job, and freedom for a oz. of grass.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Okay here ya go :rofl:


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## ness

Good Day, OFC time to get a early start on the house work. Enjoy :48:


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> Morning gang.   Hopper that guy is too big to be me.     Wife always saying I need to gain weight.    She tried to fatten me up about four years ago.    Didnt work.   Haha
> Umbra, we third world down here. backasswards down here. Still lose your job, and freedom for a oz. of grass.





You could use a little meat on those bones yd.......


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Not sure which way is up yet !-- I'm just glad we got all those questions cleared up so well yesterday !--


----------



## Keef

Better now !-- More coffee and another toke or 2 and I might be O.K. !--


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> He said I asked for Gorilla Glue, I got Gorilla Glue.  He said the bellboy in the motel he stayed at got it for him.  Didn't know more then that.  I should add that he doesn't  smoke.



I'll vouch for GG, grown out several grows of GG #4 and it is top shelf if you hit all your stops.


----------



## Keef

Winter over for awhile Kraven ? -- Them stops U talking about hitting with that GG ? -- I think I missed them all !-- Need to be a strong plant to survive in my grow room !-- If a variety is prone to turning hermie if stressed too much ? --No need for me to even give it a try yet !-- I'm pretty much finished chasing strains for the year probably !-- When I get thru sexing what I got up I'll have at least 2 varieties!


----------



## yarddog

Hello G13, I tried, but I stay about 178 pounds

I eat bacon, fatback, collard greens with ham hock and some bacon grease.    
I even tried they ice cream and cookies diet for a while.    Nothing!!


----------



## umbra

Dog, you are bigger than me. When I was a gym rat, I put on weight. Now, old age in getting the best of my metabolism. That GG#4, that's USA genetics, I'm just saying...


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Winter over for awhile Kraven ? -- Them stops U talking about hitting with that GG ? -- I think I missed them all !-- Need to be a strong plant to survive in my grow room !-- If a variety is prone to turning hermie if stressed too much ? --No need for me to even give it a try yet !-- I'm pretty much finished chasing strains for the year probably !-- When I get thru sexing what I got up I'll have at least 2 varieties!


 It is a hard plant to dial in and it is floppy. It simply can not support itself. With your current aero setup, it would be difficult to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im sorry Yarddog,,how this


----------



## DirtyDiana

You got it wrong Hopper!  Keef was a clean cut cowboy back in the day!  Ha ha!


----------



## WeedHopper

G13 on his date, :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir, mostly what I run is west coast or east coast.....only thing I still want from the Dutch is the Barneys Farm Nightshade I fell in love with 10 years ago...I really want to work with it some and for the life of me I cant seem to get a hold of a few beans. So till then I'm just slogging though genetics looking for gems like this.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay DD,,hows this


----------



## DirtyDiana

Definitely Keef in the morning! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482871317885.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's a lot closer Hopper! Ha ha!


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- That's some pure truth right there ! -- Then I had to go clone that limb with the genetic anomaly ! -- Why is it that everything I've got that U bred works so well for me !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica ?-- The original girl is about half way through bloom !-- This is a keeper !---- Waiting sexing 4 ---
BPU-X- GDP ! -- GDP-X-B.R.  --and others ! -- I'm hoping you'll  do some more breeding!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> My kinda nurse. Serve it up!
> 
> Believe me Hopper, I can definitely serve it up!  The longer you nurse  the tougher you get--  I don't put up with a rude doctor or patient!


----------



## Keef

B.B. in the house !-- My midget B.B. plants !-- I think ? 

View attachment 20170112_084735.jpg


----------



## Keef

That sparce looking stem with some bud on it in the background ?-- Got my clones and let it run it's a special plant !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning Umbra !-- That's some pure truth right there ! -- Then I had to go clone that limb with the genetic anomaly ! -- Why is it that everything I've got that U bred works so well for me !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica ?-- The original girl is about half way through bloom !-- This is a keeper !---- Waiting sexing 4 ---
> BPU-X- GDP ! -- GDP-X-B.R. --and others ! -- I'm hoping you'll do some more breeding!


 I have gotten a few requests for the BoC from peeps I don't know. Friend of a friend of a friend. The separate box I setup for breeding has those and a few others. We will see.


----------



## Budlight

I will have to agree with Keef umbra  I think you are definitely a better breeder than most of the  people out there I really can't wait to see what you come up with next you've got such great taste it should be interesting


----------



## Keef

Now I'm excited Umbra !-- I knew U were back at it !-- Hot dam put me on this list ! -


----------



## yarddog

you getting close hopper, I'll post a real pic of myself in a bit. a shadow picture at one of the spots i like to go relax at after work some days.    some days i need to sit a while and let my mind mull over the day, keeps me from bringing the hassles of work home to the family. 
Umbra, my dad is always trying to get me to work out. I put on some muscle when i started wrenching, working muscles are generally smaller but stronger than the store bought muscle. way i figure it, if i need to be stronger, I'll use a longer wrench, or I'll hit someone with a bigger stick. lol If i was stronger i would just have to be more careful at work not to hurt myself. I am only 28, but i am trying to take care of my body, I plan on putting another 60 years of miles on this carcass.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- Umbra got the touch !-- U got me waiting for news of that U.B.C. Chemo -- I hope U chase down every lead !-- Chasing that plant from a prohibition state is impossible !-- That plant is what set me off on the path of the  polyploid ! -- I wish I could say if I could lay hands on a true cut I would quit trying to make my own but I'm too far gone !-- It's  just part of what I do now !-- I'm setting up a station and I be back at it soon !-- I got plenty B.B. seed to work with for now !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Bud !-- Umbra got the touch !-- U got me waiting for news of that U.B.C. Chemo -- I hope U chase down every lead !-- Chasing that plant from a prohibition state is impossible !-- That plant is what set me off on the path of the  polyploid ! -- I wish I could say if I could lay hands on a true cut I would quit trying to make my own but I'm too far gone !-- It's  just part of what I do now !-- I'm setting up a station and I be back at it soon !-- I got plenty B.B. seed to work with for now !



I wouldn't let you give up even if you did get that cut because the world is waiting for  it's BB King  Mutant  i'm just waiting for a buddy to come over today he has some friends in BC that might have the UBC for me  I sure hope he has good news


----------



## WeedHopper

Pic of my buddy Budlight above.


----------



## Keef

Birddog it Bud ! -- I have been successful at least twice and I couldn't keep them alive ! -- That's  how close I am !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Pic of my buddy Budlight above.



 That's  awesome :48: hope your morning is going good so far Hopper


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Birddog it Bud ! -- I have been successful at least twice and I couldn't keep them alive ! -- That's  how close I am !



  All I know is I cannot wait till you actually got it my friend


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes it is sir. Black coffee and a bowl of Black Diamond.  Yehaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

That black diamond sounds pretty tasty


----------



## WeedHopper

It is now one of my favorites.  Very strong dank. Couple hits and Bam. :bolt:


----------



## yarddog

I miss that bottle label


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef this set up looks pretty clean it would look really good in one of your boxes I would just make that main pipe a little bit longer :48:


----------



## Keef

Just about what I had in mind !-- I got all the parts !--396 gph pump  ? -- I'm gonna have to bleed off some pressure !-- I like the central post !-- I was just gonna bring the hoses up off a manifold !-- Only thing is I may use clay balls with a neopreme collars on top !-- I got exposed nute water those dog pecker knats might move in !


----------



## Budlight

I was thinking the same thing but without using the clay pellets I'm just not sure how I would run the feed lines through the neopreme callers to make them spray properly  I was looking for ideas when I came across that picture


----------



## Keef

Bud I was thinking the clay pellets would disperse the spray / drip evenly around before draining !-- Maybe cover all the roots evenly !--We'll see !-- I only know one way to find out and that's in the doing !--


----------



## Budlight

That's exactly what I was thinking trial and error man that's how we learn :48:  experimenting is what got me this far


----------



## Keef

Bud I had this crazy idea once !--Stacked SOGs with little plants like I run now !-- My path has changed but it could be done !-- So many ways to get there ! -- I may have to try a straight up DWC too !


----------



## WeedHopper

How bout this.  https://www.pinterest.com/pin/399553798166820788/


----------



## Keef

My Widow turned 3 years old in August -- I'm bringing her back to show these new up start girls how it's  done !-- First piece I've bloomed in awhile !-- I got cuts she not going anywhere !

Wrong pic that is Nurse Larry and Master Kush ! 

View attachment 20170112_084657.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's  what I'm talking about Hopper !-- Wonder if anyone ever grew weed in one ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef check out my Mendocino Purps she's at least seven years old just starting to do her thing I haven't grown her in a long time not quite sure what I did wrong to make her not turn  purple but I'll figure it out


----------



## WeedHopper

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=bJvQRzJEXqM[/ame]


----------



## yarddog

This is the 100% authentic Yarddog.   In the flesh,   well in the shadow.


----------



## Keef

Early 4:20 !-- Thought I had D.D. on the road but she come back !-- Second attempt !-- I would really like to get high now !-- Get on my last nerve !-- Learn something everyday like there are some questions that U not allowed to ask ! --


----------



## Budlight

Budlight said:


> I was just about to twist up one of the deep chunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'll join you Keef hope your day gets better buddy








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St_Nick

Nice looking bud there Bud :joint4: .  I'm still smokin' the one I posted last night.


----------



## Budlight

keef what do  you use for a air pump


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Nice looking bud there Bud :joint4: .  I'm still smokin' the one I posted last night.



 Thank you Nick I appreciate it your bud looks pretty tasty as well I can't wait till I'm puffing on some BB King I think I finally might have a girl pretty excited :banana:  hope you're having a good day so far :48:


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? -- I'm smoking some ? -- Can't remember !-- That's  a good thing ? -- I need another toke !

Bud this my pumps and stones !-- 

View attachment 20170112_164854.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I been having a good day.  66 degrees here & I'm high:joint4:


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I need something that will run 10 12 inch air stones  3 6 inch  Air stones  and 4 4 inch   air stones   You got any recommendations


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks.
Got ice storm heading my way.
Took off work, Keep my butt at home.
Got me a couple BB King babys. little seedlings.
I need me some girls.


----------



## Keef

High Nick ! -- Got to be careful dis stuff make U forget your name ! -- Midget B.B. ! 

View attachment 20170112_165507.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yep Bud !-- An air line off that compressor I know U got ! --


----------



## WoodHippy

Bud ebay has some  952 GPH Pumps for less than 30 buck been looking at them myself.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yep Bud !-- An air line off that compressor I know U got ! --



Hahaha  you're starting to know me all too well that's what I'm doing right now but there's got to be a more efficient way not to mention I hate listening to the sound of the compressor


----------



## Keef

That a Hellova lot of air stone !-- I run 2 of those 2 inch stones per box !-- That 4 spot aquarium pump is quite and I get plenty air !-- I could DWC with one stone !-- Must look like my hot tub in that res. !-- I'm having trouble picturing that much air going thru how much nute water ?-- I mean it is obviously working for U !-


----------



## Keef

Inside my boxes U can see there is a exposed roots above the nute water line ? -- I figure if I'm moving a constant supply of room air thru that box from the stone and pump !-- Pump runs 15 on 15 off !-- Those exposed roots should be able to absorb all the O2 they want !-- Those roots hanging below the nute water line are kinda DWC -- Spray or no spray they can suck up nute water !--


----------



## Keef

So I forgot the pic ! 

View attachment 20170112_171749.jpg


----------



## Keef

Another grow experiment coming up soon !-- I'm thinking of taking the training wheels off !-- Coming up soon when I move a box to bloom that have plenty root below the waterline -- I'm removing the whole pump assembly and leave only the air stones !-- They have about 6 inches of exposed roots inside the box and there is a sufficient air flow from the pump via the stones -- I want to know what changes if any I'll see !-- Save some on power !


----------



## Keef

Checking on the state of the world !-- The news !--My way ! 

View attachment 20170112_180613.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Checking on the state of the world !-- The news !--My way !




can you use them to sex seeds?


----------



## Keef

Waste of psychic energy --easier to just sex small plants ! -- U mean make them be the sex I choose ? 
That would take a full on voodoo ceremony with blood and --- No ! -- Why ?


----------



## Keef

G13 U know I'm just messing with U about Voodoo !-- 
The Tarot is just a tool to help U understand the world !-- This is the page out the beginner's pamphlet that show the order of the cards and how they relate to the question !--I try to use 3 different skrying tools when I get serious !-- U just got to use them some or U get rusty ! 

View attachment 20170112_182507.jpg


----------



## Grower13

careful keef or you'll have hair growing on your tongue and fingers growing from your ears........ some things are best left alone.


----------



## Keef

Yes !---They are !


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzMQza8xZCc[/ame]


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I used to play with Tarot. Been many years ago.


----------



## WoodHippy

Grower13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzMQza8xZCc


Love those NASA Videos.
Want live from the Space Station
Try Amateur Radio 2 meters 5 watts Earth to the station. I have done it.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> How bout this.  https://www.pinterest.com/pin/399553798166820788/



I saw a warehouse setup with 10 of these stacked vertically and setup to rotate like a ferris wheel, so that each roto chamber could be at the ideal working height to trim and check the plants. The guy got divorced and lost everything. I have never seen another grow like it.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I saw a warehouse setup with 10 of these stacked vertically and setup to rotate like a ferris wheel, so that each roto chamber could be at the ideal working height to trim and check the plants. The guy got divorced and lost everything. I have never seen another grow like it.




first hydroponics I ever saw as a teenager....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNQAz8T7dlk[/ame]


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Love those NASA Videos.
> Want live from the Space Station
> Try Amateur Radio 2 meters 5 watts Earth to the station. I have done it.



w2pau


----------



## Keef

Like most stuff I just kinda fell into it !-- Long time ago !-- Who woulda guess a witch would look that good ?
It's complicated !-- But later I learned the Runes --Played with the I-Ching some !-- The witch said I carried a very , very old soul and it would be loosed in a traumatic event !-- Bull -Sheet !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.

Nice looking roots keef.  

Beautiful weather, I'm having here in GA.  Spring like.  72/50 degrees. 

Hippie's Dawg is 12" and getting frosty.  Looks like BUB X BB is kicking in looking greeny.  And, she is starting to bloom.  T/79 and H/54.  

Time for a hit. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

If I hold my head just right ? -- I can pick up Mexican radio on the metal in my face !--


----------



## Keef

Evening Ness !-- I hope those plants work out great for U !


----------



## ness

Thank You keef. Me to.


----------



## Keef

I'm lit up as usual Ness !-- I been thinking about some old music !-- It wasn't mainstream and most probably wouldn't know it --- Started with Jerry was a Race Car Driver by Primus the followed it up with thier version of ---The Devil Went Down To Georgia ! --Don't know what makes me remember some of this old stuff !-- Bout to burn some more too !


----------



## ness

Well, keef, I didn't get the house work done today.  Stay at a pleasing Buzz all day watching movies.  keef, I finally think I know why my harvest dry up so fast.  When, I put it up to dry the Hum. was real low.  And I had a fan blowing on them back and forth.  I just waited seven days before I check on them.  And, there turn out real dry and crumbly.  Next time, I will check on them sooner.  Still smokes.  Thinking of smoke.  Let me fill my pipe.  Wish, I could fine my water pipe.  I hate losing things.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> G13 on his date, :rofl:




you fell for the fake news photo put out by CNN........

this is the real photo taken on the date......... they both drank PBR

View attachment homemade-sheep-costumes.jpg


----------



## Keef

I loose stuff all the time Ness !-- I'm on my own tonight too !-- Some of the Nurses D.D. used to work with are working at a hospital about 3 hours away -- She's  always worked weekend nights !-- 3-12 hour shifts and done for the week !-- She's  going for a job interview! -- Stay with the girls for her shifts and come home during the week !-- She did this before for about a year ! --I went with her once but she was working or sleeping so I stayed home after that ! -- We need a stable year !-- Last year was tough !-- This one is gonna be better I can feel it !-- I asked D.D. if she likes it up there could I come find a good Stoner Ranch !-- She got quite for a minute then informed me she was not going to give up her beach house !
Stoner Ranch ? -- Back to the drawing board !-- Shot down in a blaze of glory !


----------



## umbra

Keef, start looking for a beach campground.


----------



## Grower13

I hope it's a better year for ya keef........ it is looking like it gonna be a humdinger........ small business owners have highest optimism since the early 80's........ that usually means means better economic conditions for a year or 2.......... DD is in the field with the highest demand for their skill......... she should be able to pick a job vs hunting for a job......... I'm pulling for y'all..........


----------



## Keef

I don't know Umbra ? -- I'm gonna find my voodoo doll first !-- Texas veterans Land Program -- 5% down on 10 acres or more !-- and keep the beach house ! -- Be tricky but might just be able to pull it off !-- Why don't we just try ? -- Hey Umbra it still flooding out there ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I don't know Umbra ? -- I'm gonna find my voodoo doll first !-- Texas veterans Land Program -- 5% down on 10 acres or more !-- and keep the beach house ! -- Be tricky but might just be able to pull it off !-- Why don't we just try ? -- Hey Umbra it still flooding out there ?


yes it is still raining.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> yes it is still raining.




The El Ni·ño has done kick it........ means a mild winter here in the southeast......... 6 weeks til they'll be planting corn here.


----------



## Keef

Thanks G13 I think it will be a better year !-- D.D. wanted to take a less stressful job that turned out wasn't then tried this latest job where she got pneumonia and missed a months and a half (?) of work !-- She rearranged her retirement and took some money and we waiting on the check !-- She going back to the high dollar specialty stuff -- Still have to work out the details but a $20,000 sign on bonus and North of $40 an hour !-- We gonna be fine !-- Just need some stability for a year or so !-- 2 Major Texas cities will not be prosecuting for less than an ounce of weed !-- Time for Keef to work ? -- What ? -- Did I ever say I was a saintly law abiding citizen ? --What part of Outlaw are ya missing ?


----------



## Keef

G13 U know I get things confused that be a heavier hurricane season ? -- Things like this I need to know !--


----------



## Keef

I see Kraven !-- He know all about weather sheet !-- Hurricane season  Kraven less or more ?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Thanks G13 I think it will be a better year !-- D.D. wanted to take a less stressful job that turned out wasn't then tried this latest job where she got pneumonia and missed a months and a half (?) of work !-- She rearranged her retirement and took some money and we waiting on the check !-- She going back to the high dollar specialty stuff -- Still have to work out the details but a $20,000 sign on bonus and North of $40 an hour !-- We gonna be fine !-- Just need some stability for a year or so !-- 2 Major Texas cities will not be prosecuting for less than an ounce of weed !-- Time for Keef to work ? -- What ? -- Did I ever say I was a saintly law abiding citizen ? --What part of Outlaw are ya missing ?




outlaw= greater return on work


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G13 U know I get things confused that be a heavier hurricane season ? -- Things like this I need to know !--




more in Pacific..... warmer water....... less in Atlantic which means gulf too...... but we know how weather goes......


----------



## Keef

I'm 4 feet above sea level so 6 ft tidal surge and this place is finished !-- Bought me an excellent insurance policy and a flare gun !-- Just teasing !- about the flare gun !-- I already had one !--I didn't need to buy one !


----------



## Grower13

i suggest a life jacket keef........


----------



## Keef

On what authority do we have that it is fake news ? -- His word ?--- That's  proven kinda worthless so far !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> On what authority do we have that it is fake news ? -- His word ?--- That's  proven kinda worthless so far !




you trying to get us both in trouble......... we done ruffled the hen house enough this week......... tomorrow is Friday the 13th......... my favorite day


----------



## Keef

No G -- I apologize! -- I'm high and just misunderstood !-- We do work Rose sometimes don't we ? -


----------



## Keef

What are ya'll looking at ? -- Move along !-- Nothing to see here !-- We was just playing !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U still working that Rosin Press ?


----------



## umbra

Well I have 5 gal bucket full of buds sitting next to the press. But honestly, been busy with the grow and work. Here are some clones, Moms, and seedlings being sexed. 

View attachment IMG_0737.JPG


View attachment IMG_0738.JPG


View attachment IMG_0739.JPG


View attachment IMG_0740.JPG


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Well I have 5 gal bucket full of buds sitting next to the press. But honestly, been busy with the grow and work. Here are some clones, Moms, and seedlings being sexed.



 Great pics on Umbra  I always look forward to seeing what you got on the grow  guaranteed that's a whole Lotta tastiness right there


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> w2pau



W0SRB

morning ofc


----------



## yarddog

Good morning ofc.    Going to be great weather this weekend.    Going to get some miles on the bike.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. hope everybody gets the way they want to be. peace


----------



## giggy

Grower13 said:


> The El Ni·ño has done kick it........ means a mild winter here in the southeast......... 6 weeks til they'll be planting corn here.


ain't that the damn truth.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh ! -- Wake and Bake !-- Oh!--That hurts !-- I be back !


----------



## Kraven

Keef I don't speak of the occult much since there are so few true believers such as myself. Remember I said I wasn't religious, just spiritual. There's a bit of o'l Creole blood that swims these veins. I still wear a gris-gris daily.


----------



## umbra

Friday the 13th and I'm the first to say anything about it. As Keef would say, the weed isn't going to smoke itself. Time to roll out of bed and start rolling fatties. The stars have aligned for some kind of celestial offering. My son did the dishes and took out the trash. I didn't ask him to do it, he just did it after I went to bed.


----------



## Kraven

Today is gonna be a wonderful day Umbra.


----------



## WeedHopper

Black Coffee and a Bowl of dank.
Morning friends.
Keef you up early drinking coffee and wearing DDs panties. :smoke1:  You sick bastage.
And G13 you be right,,,yall dont give Rose no more problems,,freaking trouble makers. :rofl:
Umbra,,you always busy Little Brother . Nice work yur doing as usual.
Kraven,,do not show any more porn. Its hard on my eyes looking at those awesome buds you grow.
Morning Dog and Giggy.


----------



## Kraven

Morning WH.


----------



## Keef

Lights came on so I go check the girls and every body wakes up !-- I done got my swerve on !-- But I am always down for another toke or two !-- Friday the 13th ? --I wasn't even sure it was Friday much less the date !-- 
Kraven just because someone isn't religious does mean they don't have a belief system !-- Mine just happens to be very old !-- I have to be extremely high to speak of it !-- I guess U could say I have my own personal truths !-- I feel no need to share them or convince anyone of anything !-- Neo Pagan doesn't even fit ! --


----------



## Keef

Hopper we supposed to wear panties on Friday ? -- Ya'll got to tell me these things !-- I don't know ? -- Supposed to be a special color or something ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,i gots mine on Keef. They are so smooth,and red,,yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

looking at a few fem seeds from Crockett Farms, Tangie, and Sour Banana Sherbert. Pineapple Express #1 and #2 from G13 Labs.  I know I have more than enough in veg to keep me happy and busy for a while yet. Its that sickness again. should i go fem or regular??


----------



## Keef

U a sick man Dog !-- I would get fem. Seed !-- I would also try to  get them all cause I'm sick as U !

Hopper a year or 2 ago there was this fat man at the beach park with a thong on and someone called the po-po !-- He ask if he was breaking any laws ? -- They told him no it wasn't against the law but it was nasty and he better get some clothes or they was gonna "F" him up !-- He left !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> looking at a few fem seeds from Crockett Farms, Tangie, and Sour Banana Sherbert. Pineapple Express #1 and #2 from G13 Labs.  I know I have more than enough in veg to keep me happy and busy for a while yet. Its that sickness again. should i go fem or regular??



 I've noticed sometimes the Fem seed have different parents then the regular seeds in my theory I would check to see which one has the better parents :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:

Chewbacca wearing panties


----------



## Keef

Dam that's  good weed ! 
Since it's  spooky Friday and all -- Consider this ? -- If I were to say I had memories from a very long time ago ?- Would that be some kind of religion or a belief system ? --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Dam that's  good weed !
> Since it's  spooky Friday and all -- Consider this ? -- If I were to say I had memories from a very long time ago ?- Would that be some kind of religion or a belief system ? --



 I would have to say neither just a very lucky person :48:


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> looking at a few fem seeds from Crockett Farms, Tangie, and Sour Banana Sherbert. Pineapple Express #1 and #2 from G13 Labs. I know I have more than enough in veg to keep me happy and busy for a while yet. Its that sickness again. should i go fem or regular??


 I'm sexing the sour banana sherbet now.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC...school gave me the flu..and it's a good one. 
  Smoking on a little wax 
   :48:


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I've noticed sometimes the Fem seed have different parents then the regular seeds in my theory I would check to see which one has the better parents :48:


 In the case of S1 seeds, the mother and father are the same plant. 2 clones are taken and 1 is reversed to produce a male with pollen.


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper right after that this Hottie in a thong ask the po-po if her swim suit was O.K. and turned around to show them her butt cheeks !-- They said no mam that will be just fine !

Cane --Dam again ? -- U got to get well Cuz !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> In the case of S1 seeds, the mother and father are the same plant. 2 clones are taken and 1 is reversed to produce a male with pollen.



Thank you Umbra I was really curious on how they do that just didn't want to ask


----------



## WeedHopper

So all of last yr was Friday the 13th? Cause the whole fking thing sucked for me. :bolt:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I'm sexing the sour banana sherbet now.



 That just sounds absolutely tasty as hell


----------



## Keef

That's what they call "Selfing" Umbra ?


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I'm sexing the sour banana sherbet now.



Your such a pervert you nasty man Lol


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  have you ever watch that show about a little boy he's over in Ireland or Scotland or something like that but anyways I guess he kept saying to his mom that he lived somewhere else turns out she finally brought him to this house that he had previously said he live.but was only eight years old or somewhere close to that age turns out that the kid New so much that it was absolutely impossible for him to not have lived in that house in a prior life pretty cool show wish I could remember the name of it it was one  those theory conspiracy type shows  so if you ask me how I think some people are just really lucky to remember the past or possibly another life just depends on how people want to look at it I guess


----------



## WeedHopper

I call it crap.


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- That boy called himself James 3 ! 
I had my pipe then I ? --Where my pipe ? This ain't funny !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Cool !-- That boy called himself James 3 !
> I had my pipe then I ? --Where my pipe ? This ain't funny !



 So do you have any exciting plans for the day


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  do you think I could use one of these to control a  small humidifier https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00OJX6LOI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Keef

Not really Bud !-- If I did have plans ? -- I seem to have got lit up and forgot about them !-- Nope !-- Just remembered that pear wine bout done !-- I need to check !-- 5 gallons of pear wine made from 3-- 36 oz cans of pears in heavy syrup some sugar and finish it off with RO water !-- Bout to become most potent firewater !-- Pear Brandy !-- Ain't no need for it to be any stronger than 80 proof !-- I can hardly wait for Strawberry and Blueberry season then Watermelon season !-- I'm need some of those blue plastic barrels !


----------



## Keef

Money might be tight right now but I live at the beach --Make liquor and grow fine weed !-- Things could be worse !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Money might be tight right now but I live at the beach --Make liquor and grow fine weed !-- Things could be worse !



 When life is spitting on me when I'm down I like to do the same thing try to look at all the positives and think of all the people that are in a lot worse position usually cheers me up  because no matter how rough life is there is always someone out there that has it a lot rougher  I think a lot of people in the world forget that :48:


----------



## yarddog

umbra, The Blue's i have; you say its a clone only strain from the UK. the seeds i had, did they come form a cross of another strain to The Blue's or did it get selfed? curious minds inquire.


----------



## Keef

I'm faced with a problem here !-- I'm gonna need alcohol to make RSO -- What I gotta figure out is how to make a still look like something it ain't ? -- Like that pic of that big pot plant with red plastic flowers on it !-- U would never give it a second glance !-- Who did that ? -- -- I'm need a bigger place !-- Or should I say the grow and the distillery need a bigger place !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> In the case of S1 seeds, the mother and father are the same plant. 2 clones are taken and 1 is reversed to produce a male with pollen.



 I can't wait to see how your lemon creations come out I wouldn't be surprised with your skills it's just as good if not better then the Lemon tree


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'm faced with a problem here !-- I'm gonna need alcohol to make RSO -- What I gotta figure out is how to make a still look like something it ain't ? -- Like that pic of that big pot plant with red plastic flowers on it !-- U would never give it a second glance !-- Who did that ? -- -- I'm need a bigger place !-- Or should I say the grow and the distillery need a bigger place !



 Build yourself a nice big garage


----------



## Keef

Gots one Bud !-- but I'm just beginning turning a spare room into a bloom room !-- Don't remember exactly but maybe 12 ft -x-16 ft . Plenty room for now ! --
Some of my babies !-- Look at that Hoe Berry clone? -- Clones get all freaky before they straighten out !-- That one is worth what it takes to get what it do !-- Like I said I do got at least 2 varieties! 

View attachment 20170113_104302.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's my ICU box -- They get healthy they can go over where the bigger kids are !-- The leaves started getting real light so I hit them with some Humboldt Roots and fixed it but takes a few days !--They be alright !


----------



## Keef

Fixing to find me some Purple !-- A fine Strawberry and some other stuff! -- Most of these haven't been sexed yet  ! --BPU-x- Black Rose --BPU-X-GDP---- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ! -- The White-x- Black Rose and God only knows what da hell that other Thang is ? 

View attachment 20170113_110610.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Fixing to find me some Purple !-- A fine Strawberry and some other stuff! -- Most of these haven't been sexed yet  ! --BPU-x- Black Rose --BPU-X-GDP---- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ! -- The White-x- Black Rose and God only knows what da hell that other Thang is ?


looking good my friend


----------



## Keef

I pack a lot of varieties into a little bit of room !- - I got seed to a couple varieties we lost in the bug wars but --It ain't a thing about need for varieties ! -- - but I want them !-- My harem just ain't gonna be complete without a nice lemon !


----------



## Budlight

So I'm looking for an LED to veg these things from cuttings and seedlings then I move them over to the bin on the right then from the right they moved to the bin on the left and that's as big as they go in those bins then I move them so I don't need a crazy light like I said they're only maybe 9 inches tall is the maximum they will be in there what do you guys suggest


----------



## Keef

Bud got a system working to !-- Cuz I have had shop light fixtures with grow tubes  hung in crazy positions like that too !-- I know it is not the answer for every one but I do love my one box one light thing !-- 
I think U should move that middle box --smaller to larger instead of small ones in the middle ! -- Without different smaller lights ? --Do best U can !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I have all 3 matching I just haven't had a chance to finish up the third one when I get it done the seedlings and cuttings will start out on the right and slowly move to the left till they go to the big bins  I need more T 5s for the bigger ones down below so it's either I buy more T 5s for the ones down below or I take the ones from there and move them down below and buy an LED for the ones on top  either or is around the same price  so I figured I would start making the transition over to LED

 Plus I'm going to need a light for the breeding box and it's a very small place basically only going to fit 2 plants


----------



## Keef

I like my LEDs -- Heat was my biggest problem and they solved it !-- My box -pump- light as a unit cost me --about $225  each !-- That's $ 500 per square meter of grow space !-- 1st harvest pays for it easy !-- I'm gonna see if I can't cut that down some more !-- I think of what I got as a grow warehouse egg !--I got the varieties and plant numbers! - - I grow enough for us so I need numbers and stuff !-- So if someone say I have a warehouse thus big ? -- I got a rough idea how much it would cost and what could be expected from the space !


----------



## Keef

I've praised Umbra's  choice in that mighty BPU --Anyone can get lucky once !-- I got plants from several mothers he used a male from a variety  called The White !-- Umbra wasn't "just lucky" -- The first to make it to bloom was "The White -x- Nepal Indica" -- What I see got nothing to do with luck !-- This was thought out and executed and if it was darts he hit the bullseye again !


----------



## Budlight

So my stepson sends me a message I just smashed the TV with the remote swatting at the Cat I was oh boy you are f......    then I looked at his sister and said I'm not getting involved in this one and walked away    Brand-new  50 inch smart TV I think I will be hanging out in the garage for the night the wife is not going to be happy


----------



## yarddog

i never broke no telly with a remote unless i threw the remote. either you got a heavy remote or yall got a big cat and he had to swing it pretty hard.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> i never broke no telly with a remote unless i threw the remote. either you got a heavy remote or yall got a big cat and he had to swing it pretty hard.



 He's not a small cat but he sure isn't that big of a cat  hope your day is going good my friend


----------



## Keef

As a reformed electronics assassin I feel the boys pain !--- Some of us got to learn the hard way !-- Did U know that if U double tap a smart phone in the house with a S&W .38 it WILL make your ears bleed ? -- U don't get in near as much trouble if you'll just take a deep breath --Go get the 12 gauge go into the back yard a and throw the phone on the ground and pump one into it !-- Make like a silver shower in the air as it disappears !-- There is however consequences to your actions !-- I guess he get to find out the consequences ?-- I know my limitations and know better to execute anymore electronics !


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper I got 4 rooted cuts that showed this Star mutation !--- It's  marked "Star Baby " but I did kinda like that "Texas Star" ? --Lone Star ? --  Hep me !-- I'll have this girl for long time !-- I honestly don't know anything about this plants genetics !-- What I do know is she is very good ! 

View attachment 20161222_160738-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Very cool,,cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## Keef

Had to chop the top off in early bloom but the the momma almost finished with bloom ! 

View attachment 20170113_153318.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> That's what they call "Selfing" Umbra ?


 Yes


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra do you think I could use one of these to control a small humidifier https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00OJX6LOI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 Yes it will, but my dehumidifier has one built in.


----------



## Keef

I know what she do now so I can deal with it better next time !-- She gonna need to be trained !


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> umbra, The Blue's i have; you say its a clone only strain from the UK. the seeds i had, did they come form a cross of another strain to The Blue's or did it get selfed? curious minds inquire.


 Selfed...well my first attempt at it at least. My test did not show any hermi's but I did get a male or 2. Not sure if any of the males pollen would be viable though.


----------



## Keef

Umbra look what The White did to that poor defenseless Nepal Indica ?-- I'm gonna be keeping it U know ?
Maybe 2 more weeks ? --3 ? Tops !-- 

View attachment 20170113_154816.jpg


----------



## umbra

Damn those are looking sweet. What she smell like?


----------



## Keef

Very Earthy almost mushroom in all the best ways but I think she changing !-- Maybe a hint of pepper ?-- I ain't got the best nose in the world !-- B.B. wanted her pic taken 2 -- She about 2 weeks out too ! 

View attachment 20170113_160233.jpg


----------



## Keef

But Wait ! --There's  more !-- Rose have U ever seen a bud like this ? -- Yep !-- That's  the purple pheno ! 

View attachment 20170113_155829.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud --U said those plants in veg this morning were only 9-10 inches tall ? -- Look at these monsters !
They not really that small I put a giant Pepsi can in there to make it look that way !--Nurse Larry and Master Kush playing nice ! 

View attachment 20170113_162556.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef ya making my mouth water. Looks good


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Hopper I got 4 rooted cuts that showed this Star mutation !--- It's  marked "Star Baby " but I did kinda like that "Texas Star" ? --Lone Star ? --  Hep me !-- I'll have this girl for long time !-- I honestly don't know anything about this plants genetics !-- What I do know is she is very good !



There was a medical patient that was a breeder named Lone Star. He did a bunch of strains. After he died, the TexasKid took over the breeding. He then moved to CO and I lost touch with him. SativaDiva used his Killer Queen in their TexMex strain, killer queen x Acapulco gold. I think I still have a pack of these somewhere.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> There was a medical patient that was a breeder named Lone Star. He did a bunch of strains. After he died, the TexasKid took over the breeding. He then moved to CO and I lost touch with him. SativaDiva used his Killer Queen in their TexMex strain, killer queen x Acapulco gold. I think I still have a pack of these somewhere.



Acapulco gold. That's something you don't hear of too often anymore


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Bud --U said those plants in veg this morning were only 9-10 inches tall ? -- Look at these monsters !
> They not really that small I put a giant Pepsi can in there to make it look that way !--Nurse Larry and Master Kush playing nice !



 They do  look good playing nice together


----------



## Keef

Umbra is there a pack of  anything U don't have laying around somewhere ? --


----------



## Keef

I was just laughing about something !-- Nick -Hippy and Bud weren't around yet so I gotta tell it !-- When D.D. first came on the O.F.C.  --I accused her of being Po-Po !-- Got so quite up in here I thought the lights went out !-- That was precious right there !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I was just laughing about something !-- Nick -Hippy and Bud weren't around yet so I gotta tell it !-- When D.D. first came on the O.F.C.  --I accused her of being Po-Po !-- Got so quite up in here I thought the lights went out !-- That was precious right there !



 That is way too funny


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef D.D. Gonna hide your pipe. She's at work isn't she.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra is there a pack of anything U don't have laying around somewhere ? --


 I have a lot of seeds:holysheep:


----------



## Keef

She outta town Cuz !-- Just got a text from her she back at her friends place !-- Did her job interview and waiting to hear back Monday or so !-- With her skills it's not like they not gonna offer her the job !-- 
I'm trying to decide what's  for supper !-- I had a bowl of grits with butter and cheese for lunch !-- Sheet was good too !- That's right grits is a southern thing !--- If U ain't had shrimp and grits ? -- That's  not right ! --I can't even comprehend a world without grits !-- For U people in the land of ice grits is ground hominy !-- What U don't know what hominy is ? -- What da hell is hominy Anyway ? -- Hominy is what U make grits out of !-- Everybody know that !-- I'm in the mood for some fried potatoes !- What goes good with fried potatoes besides weed ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Hope she gets the Job.
Love me some shrimp and grits.
Spent my day eyeing USA grown Genetic. Some very interesting things out there. 
Seems some mighty powerful stuff.


----------



## Keef

Hippy got it !-- Starts innocently enough !-- I'm just gonna look around !-- I'm not gonna order any seed !-- 
Then there's  that one U just gotta have !-- It never ends after that !-- There's  always just one more strain U just gotta have !-- I have seen the light and soon as I get a good lemon --I'm swearing off new varieties ! --For awhile !-- Maybe ! -- They do got that -- No I'm giving it up for lent !


----------



## Keef

D.D. do shrimp and grits different than N.C. low country shrimp and grits !-- She do straight up Cajun shrimp and grits !-- I been needing some Jambalaya lately !-- I'm full made me some dam home Fiedler potatoes and a BLT !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Well Keef and everyone else. I must come clean. I have for the last week had.
Trainwreck and Ladyburn 1974 in route. 
But I am just looking.


----------



## Keef

Yep !- Me too Hippy !-- Just looking !-- I promise when I get a good lemon I'll quit looking ! --Mostly !- Maybe !


----------



## Keef

Dang it !-- Ya'll made me miss the news !-- I may not be able to talk about it but I can watch it if I want ! -- Maybe at 10 --"With the Whole Story " or what ever they say !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Have a High Eve. Cuz. Gonna go finish Gold rush.
Night OFC 
Ice coming around Midnight. 26 now


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- I'm just lining up some music to go down slow with !-- Neil Young - Needle and the Damage done !-- Then got lost in with Neil Young for awhile -- Then for some reason CSNY Southern Cross -most of Deja Vu -- The Band - The Night They Drove Ole Dixie Down -- Several songs before I pulled away - Jumped back to the present with Kaleo- Way down We Go !-- This band D.D. likes called Cage the Elephant !-- Pretty lit !-- Don't know what to listen to next !-- Gonna be some blues ?


----------



## WoodHippy

B.B. King Best.  Blues Any Man Ever Know.


----------



## Keef

Hippy --U got to give the King his proper respect but --U got Chicago Blues -- Delta Blues outta places like Beale Street -- U got Texas Blues -- and the Big Easy is the blues !-- It all traces back to Robert Johnson selling his soul down at the crossroads !-- Muddy Waters -- There's  a blues thing U need to see !-- It's a blues documentary with a Kenny Wayne Sheppard called "Ten Years Gone " --I think !-- U like the blues U gotta see it !--


----------



## Kraven

G'nite all. I talked to Rose a day or so ago and she said he internet was out and they were fixing to get more snow.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !-- I thought I might have made her mad or something !-- U know how I be sometimes ? 
I thought I saw her name down there today but no post ! --Starting to wind down myself !


----------



## Keef

I can't go down without telling this one !-- U know those trebuchet things like the use to use to smash castle walls down with ? -- U know they use things like that sometime down here to sling bundles of drugs across the border !-- Never ever say you've seen it all !-- They filmed them welding a seat on one !-- Somebody needs to explain to somebody what I learned in flight school !-- Take Offs are optional !-- Landings are mandatory !-- I hope they give them a parachute or say a prayer first or something !
It ain't funny !-- They measuring the trajectory to clear a wall !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Hippy --U got to give the King his proper respect but --U got Chicago Blues -- Delta Blues outta places like Beale Street -- U got Texas Blues -- and the Big Easy is the blues !-- It all traces back to Robert Johnson selling his soul down at the crossroads !-- Muddy Waters -- There's  a blues thing U need to see !-- It's a blues documentary with a Kenny Wayne Sheppard called "Ten Years Gone " --I think !-- U like the blues U gotta see it !--


That's a good watch for sure. You left out Vaughn. I know different generation. My Step Mom used to sing back up for B.B. met him once. 
One great Person.

Morning OFC WAKE AND BAKE.


----------



## WeedHopper

Go back to bed Woodhippy. Lol
Time for some Black Coffee and Black Diamond.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
Keef still asleep. :smoke1:

Morning Rose,,i see yas. Lol


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning WH,  hippy a  early bird done moved off to Bluegrass music. Black Coffee and a Bowl. Morning Rose hope you all are well.


----------



## WoodHippy

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live at Montreux 1985 playing in the background gonna be a High day.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, today I'm doing a reversal on a fem clone and will be starting an S1 project.


----------



## Grower13

WoodHippy said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live at Montreux 1985 playing in the background gonna be a High day.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hDV3pbJvyc[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Kraven -U and Umbra might have to teach me how to do that !-- I have no need yet !
G13 bringing the tunes !-- Hippy -- Texas Blues right up there and ZZ TOP ? -- I think I've watched all of Eric Clapton annual Crossroads Guitar Festivals --Lots of nice music !-- 
I need to pay some more attention to this pipe! -- I still trying to figure out which way is up !


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven said:


> Morning all, today I'm doing a reversal on a fem clone and will be starting an S1 project.


S1 ?
Interested been reading up on Femming.  Have question on doing this with all female genetic. Isn't there a downside to this. I understand just enough to be dangerous. 
Going to look


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- I'm with U !-- Interesting tech.-- but Got to be a down side !-- Higher hermie rate ?-- Weed come a long ways since my first grow lesson !-- He said --Growing weed is easy !-- Just throw your seed out the back door and don't mow !-- I thought I best buy myself a book cause this joker don't know what he's talking about !--It can't be that easy !-- It's  not !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, I was wondering if any of you missed me.... 

Got my new light up, holy cow it is so bright I think you can see it from space. My little LA clone grew two inches in two days? Could that be possible?  I called kraven to get some advice on distance from canopy etc, but I have no canopy... they are all different sizes from clones and seedlings to an adult.  However I think what I have in there is working.. looks like one of my first grows in a bathtub.  I could take a picture.

I have been reading this thread all week, ya'll are busy.  Have a good Saturday, we will be watching the Seahawks.  Keef, I missed ya. Actually, i missed all ya all.


----------



## WeedHopper

Always miss you Rose.
Big hugs


----------



## WoodHippy

Does S1 = Self ed 1


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I been missing U !-- I thought U was mad at me and G13 or something !-- Glad U O.K. !-- I wasn't worried about U and Mr. RB as far as weather !-- I couldn't do it !-- Ain't nothing wrong with a bathroom grow !-- Canopy ? -- I know what U mean !-- I thought about going and get my hedge trimmer and make them all the same size !--- Da Struggle !--- When I ask Umbra how U get them all the same size he just laughed and laughed !


----------



## Keef

Pretty sure !-- Now S-2 ? --All I can do is scratch my head !-- Me no understand !


----------



## Keef

The tech. that interest me most right now besides this dam genetic doubling is the ability to make clones from a leaf !-- Big Pharm give tours of they pot breeding facilities ? -- When I have that skill I need a tour !--Then all I need is someone who can act as a distraction while I work ! --Remember that part about --Outlaw ?


----------



## WoodHippy

hxxp://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/White_S1/OG_Raskal_Genetics/

OG Raskal Genetics - White S1

The Famed White clone brought to the community by Krome. We had to give everyone a chance at this clone only so we took it and reversed it and pollenated itself, to produce an exact replica of the mother. So we are very proud to give to you the White in seed for. She will grow stocking and fairly squat. Air flow is keen with the amount of trichromes she produces.

Based on this was my last question


----------



## Keef

That's what that means Hippy !


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, S1 is the first generation of selfed.


----------



## Keef

Back yonder ? -- I got "The White" -x-"Black Rose " -and "The White "-x- Nepal Indica "-- Out of Umbra's  Bunch!


----------



## oldfogey8

made a new batch of brownies the other day. cut into 84 servings but i only eat a half. 

View attachment IMG_2683[1].jpg


----------



## Keef

OF in the house with snacks !-- Hand me a couple !-- Legal ? -- I'm jealous U know ?


----------



## Rosebud

Those must be pretty strong at that little piece.. I don't do well with edibles. Glad you have those... do they help ya sleep?


----------



## WoodHippy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPcGJahjsHY

In my Ears right now.


----------



## WeedHopper

:cry:  Rose didnt say morning to me.


----------



## Keef

Tommorrow I move the 3rd leg of this 4 part rotation to bloom !-- It's been coming out in a trickle and it's  been enough !-- Rotation be about to start rolling ! -- I'll be vegging them longer and move up a little on plant size and down on plant count ! -- I also been giving lots of thought to a lab station for treating sprouts  with my Zombie Juice !-- Knowing people who can do this "Selfing" is gonna be very important to me one day !-- I'm balancing on a razor with this formula -- Any stronger and it will kill everything every time !-- Any weaker and too many will live !-- I'm edging up on that sweet spot !-- Science say this !-- Keef about to change a normal diploid plant into a tetraploid monster !-- Then we might need to do that S-1 stuff -- Looks like it will be B.B. cause I got plenty B.B. seed !-- I wanted to call a B.B. tetraploid B.B.King !-- Now what can I call it ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good  morning WH!! Hugs!


----------



## WeedHopper

:cry: Keef,,,dont be mean,,,cant you see im crying. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- I'm a bad man !-- Nice day at the beach !-- I had to go take a look at the ladies !-- Looks like the line up for move to bloom tommorrow gonna be 3 B.B. and one maybe 2 Nurse Larry !-- I like me some Nurse Larry !-- Be sexing several plants starting any day now !-- I got another The White Indica that is unsexed !-- If it's  a boy ? -- I'm keeping him !-- I revegged that Wonder Berry male !--There can only be one alive at a time !--  We'll see !


----------



## Budlight

Morning everyone hope you guys are all off to a good start this morning  just about to go out and check on the baby white og hopefully they're looking good   I'm down to one nurse Larry F2 but it's looking really Good  fingers crossed she turns out to be a girl


----------



## Keef

What up Bud !-- I know about that only having one example of something !-- I moved some to bloom to sex -- My only BPU-x- Black Rose - -- 2 Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel and a The White -x- Nepal Indica  (I want this to be a boy !-- I got a girl !-- Hunting a Strawberry down here !-- Strawberry weed and Strawberry Brandy?  -- Might work ? -- Maybe lemon weed ?-- 
I'm about to get jiggy with 5 gallons of strong pear wine !-- Should I hit 100 proof ? -- Mane I think 80 proof be plenty strong !-- Strong sipping brandy !--


----------



## Keef

Hey if I went to the grocery store and bought 5 lbs of Apple sauce and 5 lbs of sugar ? -- Ain't no body gonna know I'm make liquor with would they ? -- So U want some Apple Jack huh ?-- I will light U up !


----------



## RubyRed

:ciao:  Old Farts


:48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Bud !-- I know about that only having one example of something !-- I moved some to bloom to sex -- My only BPU-x- Black Rose - -- 2 Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel and a The White -x- Nepal Indica  (I want this to be a boy !-- I got a girl !-- Hunting a Strawberry down here !-- Strawberry weed and Strawberry Brandy?  -- Might work ? -- Maybe lemon weed ?--
> I'm about to get jiggy with 5 gallons of strong pear wine !-- Should I hit 100 proof ? -- Mane I think 80 proof be plenty strong !-- Strong sipping brandy !--


 I really hope to get my hands on a really nice lemon myself  then like you Keith the only thing I'll be missing is a nice strawberry  but I noticed that Billy Buds guy has a strawberry  cough  I'm curious what that would be like  I still have that strawberry rhino boy kicking around


----------



## Budlight

Keef  did you watch that video I sent to your inbox with the iron :48:


----------



## umbra

pear cider is legal, it's called perry. it falls under the 300 gal of wine and beer personal consumption.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Umbra  hope you're having a good morning so far


----------



## umbra

Cider can be difficult to do. Too much of the juice has preservatives added to keep it from spoiling. It kills the yeast. The home brew club I used to belong to in NJ, we would go to an apple orchard as a club and get fresh cider squeezed and poured directly into a sanitized carboy.


----------



## umbra

Hey Bud good morning. Lots of chores. It's actually not raining today, so time to get stuff done.


----------



## Keef

Bud --I got sidetracked and forgot but I've watched several how to videos and U know I been playing around ? --I got me a press picked out along with the stuff I'll need --cartridges and all !-- Just waiting to I have the weed to justify buying the stuff !
Umbra -- This ain't no where near "Wine " anymore !-- The alcohol really obsorbs the fruit essence and when U start condensing it by taking out the water those flavors pop !-- D.D. bought me all those alcohol % testers and stuff but easier just to taste it !-- I want it dry !-- very little if any sugar left !--That airlock bubbler tells me to !-- She stops bubbling ? --Sugar bout gone !-- It doesn't taste good at this point !- like fruit beer !
I reduce it down to a fifth what I started with it'll be plenty potent but no sweetness at all !-- I kill the yeast! - Then sweeten it just enough !-- It comes out about 80 proof depends on the starting alcohol content !-- It's like making sweet tea -- Some like it sweeter some less !-- Strawberry,  Watermelon,  Blueberry,  Cherry,  BlackBerry -- These I do very well !


----------



## Budlight

I hear you there Umbra it's funny when the weather gets nasty outside how quick you fall behind on your yardwork and stuff like that we've had -30 for like the last week and a half it finally warmed up to +4 today  I can't believe how the cold makes such a difference in the humidity in my flower room I couldn't even get it to 30 come out this morning haven't changed anything and it's at 35 so that makes me a lot happier Keef watch that video it's not using a hair straightener  well he better get to work the lights just turned on


----------



## Budlight

Just out of curiosity any of you guys tried the Mendocino Purps  if so what did you think of it and was it the Seed version or the clone version  because I guess they're different


----------



## Keef

Yep Bud !-- I like it !-- I thought about it but after the hair iron incident I'm not allowed to mess with her stuff !-- Anyway I like it !-- U been looking at hydrolic cylinders and pumps and motors !-- 2 hot plates and tons of pressure !-- U started building U one yet ? -- Cause I know U going to sooner rather than later !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef me to  it's been quite a long time since I've smoked any of it I've had it for a long time just wasn't able to grow her I think I had her for close to seven years   

No I haven't started building yet still looking at  different ideas  but the ones that seem to have good results all boiled down to basically the same design


----------



## WoodHippy

Strain Hunters Seed Bank - White Strawberry Skunk  has me thinking.


----------



## Keef

Bud send me some them seed and let me see what U got !- - Don't even know what it's  supposed to look like or anything !-- Totally unbiased opinion !-- See how that disease slips out sometimes ? 

Bud when it comes down to it --- Form follows Function !-- In order to do a specific function the tool has to look a certain way !-- 2 heated plates squished together with great force ! -- Levers or mechanical advantage is called for to get the desired pressure !-- My little brother supposed to be here today or tomorrow! -- After I blow his mind with the grow we'll talk Rosin Press !-- Daddy still got a full Metal working shop !-- Mig and stick welder --milling machine - Lathe !-- We grew up with tools and raw material --building stuff was second nature !-- Daddy did hydrolic and pneumatics controls !-- There pumps- motors - cylinders and control systems all over the shop !-- Daddy used to find lots of stuff !-- One day we had and empty shop seemed like next day it had all the major metal working machines !-- And the fork lift used to load and unload them !-- Musta got a very good deal on that stuff !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud send me some them seed and let me see what U got !- - Don't even know what it's  supposed to look like or anything !-- Totally unbiased opinion !-- See how that disease slips out sometimes ?
> 
> Bud when it comes down to it --- Form follows Function !-- In order to do a specific function the tool has to look a certain way !-- 2 heated plates squished together with great force ! -- Levers or mechanical advantage is called for to get the desired pressure !-- My little brother supposed to be here today or tomorrow! -- After I blow his mind with the grow we'll talk Rosin Press !-- Daddy still got a full Metal working shop !-- Mig and stick welder --milling machine - Lathe !-- We grew up with tools and raw material --building stuff was second nature !-- Daddy did hydrolic and pneumatics controls !-- There pumps- motors - cylinders and control systems all over the shop !-- Daddy used to find lots of stuff !-- One day we had and empty shop seemed like next day it had all the major metal working machines !-- And the fork lift used to load and unload them !-- Musta got a very good deal on that stuff !



I wish I had some  i'm just curious because she's the clone version how much different the Seed version actually is I've read it's quite a bit different because I would like to breed her but keep her the same just so I have some seeds of her kicking around because she is getting pretty old


----------



## WeedHopper

Almost time for some FOOTBALL. yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RubyRed

WeedHopper said:


> Almost time for some FOOTBALL. yehaaaaaaaaaaaa






GO Sea Hawks:headbang2:


----------



## Keef

I'm more like The Waterboy when it comes to Foosball !

Bud they were talking about the answer to your problem this morning !-- U get Kraven or Umbra to walk U thru "Selfing" !-- Turn a cut into a boy and breed it back to momma !--


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Almost time for some FOOTBALL. yehaaaaaaaaaaaa





them Falcons are gonna put it on those Seahawks........


----------



## WeedHopper

Time for some Cold Bud Light.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Time for some Cold Bud Light.




the GOAT gonna roll too........ greatest of all time.......... Brady


----------



## Kraven

Well just finished the first spray down on my S1 project. I guess I could do a thread on it if anyone is interested?


----------



## Kraven

Rose thats how I feel when mine ignite, I can't look in on the plants without a pair of LED shades on, it's so intense that it hurts my eyes


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven said:


> Well just finished the first spray down on my S1 project. I guess I could do a thread on it if anyone is interested?


Can we discuss the in and out, The good/bad of doing this. I am interested.
See what the others say.


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> Well just finished the first spray down on my S1 project. I guess I could do a thread on it if anyone is interested?




heck yeah.............post pics of your science project..........


----------



## Kraven

OK I'll put a thread up and discuss my process.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,you rooting for them Seahawks?


----------



## WeedHopper

I hope my Boys win tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I'm more like The Waterboy when it comes to Foosball !
> 
> Bud they were talking about the answer to your problem this morning !-- U get Kraven or Umbra to walk U thru "Selfing" !-- Turn a cut into a boy and breed it back to momma !--



Loved that movie Bro. I liked his Girlfriend.  :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> Rose,,you rooting for them Seahawks?



Yes Sir I am.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,then i will root for them too. Well untill its my Boys that have to play them,,,then its kick the hawks *** for Weedhopper. Lol

And i was crying earlier today and you didn't tell me Goodmorning. :cry:  See here i go again.

:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

I did tell you good morning, just late.   The hawks may be in over their head today... not looking as good..But thanks. Who is your team WH?


----------



## WeedHopper

The Dallas Cowboys of course.  Since i was 12yrs old. Yehaaaaaaa

And im just playing wit ya Rose bout saying good morning.  Im giving uou the business.  Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

What i really want is aTexas Super Bowl.  
The Dallas Cowboys and The Houston Texans in Houston in the Super Bowl  :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake! 
Haven't watched the game since Bum Phillips was coaching Earl Campbell !
I'm catch up on the news !-- Been a lot happening lately !-- I'm very interested to see how and when they take gonna take down the puppet !-- Every bit as good as sports !--


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> What i really want is aTexas Super Bowl.
> The Dallas Cowboys and The Houston Texans in Houston in the Super Bowl  :smoke1:



you have a better chance of being struck by lighting..........  

is this you hopper?

View attachment 0P6MsiD.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Bro,,how did you get Weeds pic. You trying to get me in trouble.  :rofl:
Right on the money. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

This pic was sent to me in a PM by a member who has never made a post here......... said it is a pic of a member here in the club..........  any guesses?
View attachment 1983zw9wojpzejpg.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yep, that's me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> This pic was sent to me in a PM by a member who has never made a post here......... said it is a pic of a member here in the club..........  any guesses?
> View attachment 240771



Yep,,its Keef. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

I had to leave the game... to horrible.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,these fking Falcons wont let up.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont you worry, ,,my Boys will kick their *** next week.


----------



## Keef

That ain't funny Hopper U know I old as Sheet !-- That ain't right making funny of old people like that !-- Besides I don't got no ink !-- See they got this block that says distinguishing features ( tattoos, scars, ect.)!-
- I make sure mine says --None !


----------



## Keef

I think I got a weed allergy !-- Every time I take too big a toke it makes me cough and feel all warm and fuzzy !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Budlight

Anyone on here running on Mars 300 I need a light for a small space like this My t5s are too long  I can remove the top shelf for a little bit more height


----------



## Keef

Bud need some measurement on a Mars ? - I got'm !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud need some measurement on a Mars ? - I got'm !



 What's the smallest light you run on how close can you get to the plants with it


----------



## Keef

I'm sorry about that rant !-- G13 and I used to have such good fights !-- I was just trying to provoke him !-- I'm bored !-- A good fight seemed like a good way to pass some time !-- With the head injury I guess I take things to the extreme !-- It just jumps out sometimes !--


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I'm sorry about that rant !-- G13 and I used to have such good fights !-- I was just trying to provoke him !-- I'm bored !-- A good fight seemed like a good way to pass some time !-- With the head injury I guess I take things to the extreme !-- It just jumps out sometimes !--




now your getting post deleted keef........


----------



## Rosebud

So are you. You don't need to be the PP... I got this.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> So are you. You don't need to be the PP... I got this.



i was being nice........ and provoked.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you.


----------



## Kraven

Damn what I miss ? Smoking HS mixed with GM...sorta tripy on this end :aok:


----------



## Keef

I don't know either Kraven I had a T.I.A.-- a Brain farc or something !-- I blacked out a moment and woke up in trouble again !-- Not the first time either !-- It's kinda like tourettes !--


----------



## Grower13

keef said:


> i don't know either kraven i had a t.i.a.-- a brain farc or something !-- i blacked out a moment and woke up in trouble again !-- not the first time either !-- it's kinda like tourettes !--


View attachment a-brain-fart-brain-fart-demotivational-poster-1208825610.jpg


----------



## Budlight

So I'm stuck between the Mars 300 and the kings 300 which one would you guys pick :48:


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> So I'm stuck between the Mars 300 and the kings 300 which one would you guys pick :48:


I know a few peeps who wished they hadn't bought a mars..... what you using it for


----------



## Budlight

Grower13 said:


> I know a few peeps who wished they hadn't bought a mars..... what you using it for










Somewhere for the little ones to go after moving out of the cutting or seedling bins into somewhere to grow up about 9 inches tall then they go into the big bins under the bigger lights



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grower13

Budlight said:


> Somewhere for the little ones to go after moving out of the cutting or seedling bins into somewhere to grow up about 9 inches tall then they go into the big bins under the bigger lights
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




get one like Kraven has........ http://illumitex.com/eclipse


----------



## Keef

U take the equivalent of a baseball bat to the face ?  Ya gonna have some problems !- - I really appreciate U guys treating me like a normal person !-- I'm much better but I can still slip off the deep end sometimes ! 
Anger management is part of it but when the brain chemistry gets messed up its an emotional crap shoot !
The brain is just a Chemo-bio-electric machine !-- That chemistry gets out of balance and there's an emotional response !-- up, down, sideways , happy ,sad , mad !--- No trigger needed !


----------



## Kraven

Night all, enjoying a cold winters night....


----------



## Grower13

View attachment live.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud I like my Mars! -- Depends on price I guess !-- If U get the Mars get the ones with 5 watt chips !-- 
G13 - I remember when telephones were attached to the wall !-- but then again I remember when JFK was killed !-- Water fountains marked "White Only" - And "Colored "-- The water didn't taste any different ! -- MLK Day is coming up isn't it ? -- He had a dream U know and they killed him for it !-- I remember when Richard Nixon left office in disgrace !-- They got this Vietnam War Memorial Wall !-- Many of my brothers in arms fell to the AK-47  --artillery or other munitions supplied by the Russians and Chinese !--These were not just names to me !-- I knew lots of these people !-- The economy was very robust !-- Paid for with American blood !--- So I do have a certain prejudice !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I like my Mars! -- Depends on price I guess !-- If U get the Mars get the ones with 5 watt chips !--
> G13 - I remember when telephones were attached to the wall !-- but then again I remember when JFK was killed !-- Water fountains marked "White Only" - And "Colored "-- The water didn't taste any different ! -- MLK Day is coming up isn't it ? -- He had a dream U know and they killed him for it !-- I remember when Richard Nixon left office in disgrace !-- They got this Vietnam War Memorial Wall !-- Many of my brothers in arms fell to the AK-47  --artillery or other munitions supplied by the Russians and Chinese !--These were not just names to me !-- I knew lots of these people !-- The economy was very robust !-- Paid for with American blood !--- So I do have a certain prejudice !--




 They are the exact same price


----------



## Budlight

I think the seedlings and cuttings should be happy in there for a little bit till they get decent roots and can be moved








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

That'll work Bud !- - Wish I could help U with the LED question but the Mars 300 is all I know !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That'll work Bud !- - Wish I could help U with the LED question but the Mars 300 is all I know !



 How far away from your babies is your light


----------



## Keef

Up in the middle of the night with a pounding headache !-- Bud I'll do some measuring for U tommorrow! 
If I 'm late for the Wake and Bake I'll catch up when I can !

U know there's  been lots of people pass through the O.F.C. and I've been able to find common ground and get along with almost all of them !-- U just can't get along with everyone !-- G13 -- I just plain don't like U and your brietbart self ! -- I think MP and the O.F.C. would be a better place without U !-- Could U just go away ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, another busy winter day...mow the grass / PU leaves. Then was both cars and some trim work on the shrubs and trees. Should be nice today...supposed to get back up to 77. Hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Up in the middle of the night with a pounding headache !-- Bud I'll do some measuring for U tommorrow!
> If I 'm late for the Wake and Bake I'll catch up when I can !
> 
> U know there's  been lots of people pass through the O.F.C. and I've been able to find common ground and get along with almost all of them !-- U just can't get along with everyone !-- G13 -- I just plain don't like U and your brietbart self ! -- I think MP and the O.F.C. would be a better place without U !-- Could U just go away ?




I THINK YOU NEED TO FOLLOW THE RULES AT mp.......... IF NOT....... LEAVE........ I follow the rules........ but I do hit back......... and it's http://drudgereport.com/


being a victim and name calling........... where have I heard that before?......... so you gonna mail me a bag and call the popo as you have stated you'd do to those you don't like.


----------



## Kraven

Wow I was headed out, if 13 leaves he will have company....me and 13 come from totally different perspectives keef and we don't seem to have a problem getting along, in fact he is a close personal friend. It seems that you can't let some things go man, the election happened, the world is what it is today, if you can't cope and act like and adult then the next 4 or 8 years are gonna cause you a bunch of self inflicted pain. I like you keef, but I also get tired of your whining. If you can't focus on weed or at least weed related stuff maybe the OFC has changed to the "if you don't think like me then your my enemy" club. I sure as hell wont continue to belong to that club, so your thread.....whats it gonna be ?


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:

Except for,,,, i aint never leaving and nether is G13 or Kraven. Ive been here along time and intend on being here at the Passion for along time to come. :smoke1:
I will say this,,,nobodies thread should be Above being closed,,,mine damn sure wasnt,,and was closed for alot  less.

And no i dont want this thread shut down,,,just all the other crap.


----------



## Kraven

I'm not leaving MP, but this thread has detoured from a place where we all meet and discuss keef's franken plants or Rose's thrip. It has gone completely off course and if a course correction is not applied I simply wont drop by here any longer. I would miss it...the feeling of a fun comfortable place to chat.....but it just has not been a happy place since all this election crap got everyone at odds with each other. We are grown people, this is not a place to talk religion or politics...this was supposed to be a place where a bunch of old farts , in spirit or body, could get together daily and have a good time. I choose what I let into my living room and my private life, and I'm tired of the whining and people living in the past. Today is the future, and the decisions you make today can limit future options so I advise to weigh them carefully.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i will never speak of thrip again. I do beg your pardon. My cousin wrote this:


Exactly how much encouragement do you think you're going to be able to dispense in this life?

Seriously: do you have an idea as to how much you've got in you? Can you predict the number of "attaboy's" you'll be able to utter before the well runs dry? Can you tell me the date on which you will no longer be able to tell a colleague, "Wow. You're awesome!"...?

If so, then I guess you owe me and the world a rebuttal to this little note.

But I won't hold my breath, because I just don't think that praise, encouragement, positivity, perkiness -- whatever you want to call the willingness to touch others with an upbeat sentiment -- are finite resources. In fact, it's a renewable resource and almost uniquely so. The more you dispense, the more you'll find you have to dispense.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Well, i will never speak of thrip again. I do beg your pardon. My cousin wrote this:
> 
> 
> Exactly how much encouragement do you think you're going to be able to dispense in this life?
> 
> Seriously: do you have an idea as to how much you've got in you? Can you predict the number of "attaboy's" you'll be able to utter before the well runs dry? Can you tell me the date on which you will no longer be able to tell a colleague, "Wow. You're awesome!"...?
> 
> If so, then I guess you owe me and the world a rebuttal to this little note.
> 
> But I won't hold my breath, because I just don't think that praise, encouragement, positivity, perkiness -- whatever you want to call the willingness to touch others with an upbeat sentiment -- are finite resources. In fact, it's a renewable resource and almost uniquely so. The more you dispense, the more you'll find you have to dispense.



???


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Up in the middle of the night with a pounding headache !-- Bud I'll do some measuring for U tommorrow!
> If I 'm late for the Wake and Bake I'll catch up when I can !
> 
> U know there's  been lots of people pass through the O.F.C. and I've been able to find common ground and get along with almost all of them !-- U just can't get along with everyone !-- G13 -- I just plain don't like U and your brietbart self ! -- I think MP and the O.F.C. would be a better place without U !-- Could U just go away ?



This site reflects many different points of view. Your point of view is as valid as anyone else's. MP has had it's share of members that disagreed, so they put the ignore button in place. I think that you should ignore Grower13's posts and get back on track about growing some dank.


----------



## Rosebud

today is mr rb and my 45 wedding anniversary.  I am a lucky girl.


----------



## umbra

:clap:Congrats


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Umbra.


----------



## Budlight

congratulations Rose  and Mr. RB  good morning Keef and Umbra and  G 13 and Kraven  Weed hopper  and  Woodhippie  hopefully you guys are off to a good start the weather is finally warming up here  should be a pretty nice day


----------



## Budlight

So I did lots of research on UV LED's last night let's just say I can't wait to build me some


----------



## WeedHopper

Im getting ready for some football today,,,,well mostly cold beer and a bowl,,,and then more cold beer. :smoke1:
Happy Anniversary Rose and Mr RB. 
What up Budlight?
Time to smoke. :48:


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Im getting ready for some football today,,,,well mostly cold beer and a bowl,,,and then more cold beer. :smoke1:
> Happy Anniversary Rose and Mr RB.
> 
> Time to smoke. :48:



 Sounds like a good day to me :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Well,,,it will be a really really good day if my BOYS win this evening.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> This pic was sent to me in a PM by a member who has never made a post here......... said it is a pic of a member here in the club..........  any guesses?
> View attachment 240771





Rosebud said:


> Well, i will never speak of thrip again. I do beg your pardon. My cousin wrote this:
> 
> 
> Exactly how much encouragement do you think you're going to be able to dispense in this life?
> 
> Seriously: do you have an idea as to how much you've got in you? Can you predict the number of "attaboy's" you'll be able to utter before the well runs dry? Can you tell me the date on which you will no longer be able to tell a colleague, "Wow. You're awesome!"...?
> 
> If so, then I guess you owe me and the world a rebuttal to this little note.
> 
> But I won't hold my breath, because I just don't think that praise, encouragement, positivity, perkiness -- whatever you want to call the willingness to touch others with an upbeat sentiment -- are finite resources. In fact, it's a renewable resource and almost uniquely so. The more you dispense, the more you'll find you have to dispense.



Rose im high and you lost me,,,which aint hard to do to the Weedhopper. Lol
I missed whatever happen this morning so im guessing i aint gonna get it. 
So im just gonna smoke another bowl. :48:
Oh and i was rooting for them Seahawks ,,,,now i gotta worry bout them Falcons if we get past The Packers. Lol


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Rose im high and you lost me,,,which aint hard to do to the Weedhopper. Lol
> I missed whatever happen this morning so im guessing i aint gonna get it.
> So im just gonna smoke another bowl. :48:
> Oh and i was rooting for them Seahawks ,,,,now i gotta worry bout them Falcons if we get past The Packers. Lol




she lost me too........ them Chiefs are to be worried about.


----------



## WeedHopper

Pittsburgh gonna kick that butt.
Not that i really care, ,,just like watching football.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Pittsburgh gonna kick that butt.
> Not that i really care, ,,just like watching football.



I'll go with the Chiefs at home........ the steelers aren't nearly as good on the road.


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> Pittsburgh gonna kick that butt.
> Not that i really care, ,,just like watching football.


Not gonna happen
Chiefs Fan Right Here
Congrats Rose that's wonderful.
Morning Everyone


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:
Got ya Woodhippy and G13. Thats why im for the stinking Steelers just to have some fun with you guys.

Pittsburg gonna send them Chiefs home crying. :bolt:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> :rofl:
> Got ya Woodhippy and G13. Thats why im for the stinking Steelers just to have some fun with you guys.
> 
> Pittsburg gonna send them Chiefs home crying. :bolt:




I haven't looked at the spread......... but I'd guess the odds makers agree with me and woodhippy............ they'll be tears in your beer........ when mj is legal in Texas..... do you think they'll let yall sell it on Sundays?:bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell im pretty sure the odds are against me,,,thats why its so much fun rooting for them. I dont like nether team,,but i like football. Lol
My game is gonna be my Boys dealing with that badass Rogers. Got my fingers crossed. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper My son works for P.S.I. In Arlington right next to the Stadium. Gonna Marry a Dallas Fan. Guess I can't hate them as much. :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats cool my friend. For me its more about just having some clean fun . I like football and Dallas is my team,,Win or Lose. Love having my buddies over,,drink a few beers and talk **** to each other. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

XXX --- OGOUN come for U Now --- XXX


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Wake and Bake for me.  

Rose Happy Anniversary to you and rb.  What ya got cooking?

My grow is hanging in there.  Can't wait until they get bigger, so, they are out of the danger zone.  What am I saying they are always in danger if you don't keep up with them.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> XXX --- OGOUN come for U Now --- XXX


Huh? Lol

Okay i found it,,yur funny Bro


Ogoun

The Veve of Ogoun
The Veve of Ogoun
In Haitian Vodun, Ogoun (or Ogun, Ogou) is a Loa who presides over fire, iron, hunting, politics and war.

He is also considered to be the Father of technology as we know it today. He is the patron of smiths and of the unemployed and is usually displayed with a machete or sabre, rum and tobacco.

He is one of the husbands of Erzulie, but is also linked to Oshun in a fiery and passionate affair of the heart.

Ogoun is the traditional warrior, similar to the spirit of Ares in Greek mythology.

As such, Ogoun is mighty, powerful, and triumphal; yet, also exhibits the rage and destructiveness of the warrior whose strength and violence can turn against the community he serves.

Ogun gives strength through prophecy and magic.

It is Ogoun who is said to have planted the idea, led and given power to the slaves for the Haitian Revolution of 1804.

In all his incarnations Ogoun is a fiery and martial spirit.

He can be very aggressively masculine, but can  rule the head of female, or effeminate male initiates to whom he takes a liking.

He is also linked with blood, and is for this reason often called upon to heal diseases of the blood.

In addition, he is often called upon to bring work to the unemployed


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way can someone tell me what the deal is with New Members who send PMs ,, but never post on the forum? Thats just weird to me.


----------



## ness

OFC have a Pleasant High Day. :48:  I'll be watching me some Football today also.  Don't know who I'm rutting for yet.  Going to start a roast beef for supper.  All is Good.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Ness where having some Roast beef sandwiches.  I very seldom eat red meat but this is my treat day.
Only this Roast beef is mixed with Chilli and beans, hot picante sauce,cheese,,and crushed Fritoes.  Yummy in my tummy.
Oh and ya put it on a toasted bun.


----------



## Kraven

Rose HAPPY 45TH WEDDING ANNIVERSARY !! Thats a number to be proud of... -hugs-


----------



## Grower13

got it........
View attachment tumblr_lgbs6xlFpZ1qao6s5o1_500.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,its some type of Louisiana Voodo. Or Mythology, ,whatever ya want to call it.
Keef is high again. Keef dont you be poking pins of no dolls of The Weedhopper. :rofl:
Poke G13 :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

Could we start this day over?  I did mis understand what Kraven had said. I do apologize.. 

Ness it is 12 degrees here today and we are kinda not sure if we want to go out to dinner or not. We have broken all records for snow.. 2 feet, I think. I really feel  like i am living in a snow globe that people keep shaking.  

Just wanted to change the feel of the ofc with the thing about being positive... 

My new light is cool. well warm, but has a lots of light.  G13 what is that pretty thing up there?  Thank you for the well wishes, the only reason this marriage has lasted is i married the nicest guy ever.  The smartest thing me and he ever did...lol scuse the grammar.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> G13 what is that pretty thing up there? .




voodoo rose.......... keef is after me with voodoo.......I'm ready...... this is my new doctor 

View attachment da978c5686661539e881551562d7f610.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose ,,That is a Symbol for what Keef posted. Pretty cool stuff,,weird,,but cool.
What you and Mr RB gonna do for your special day?
And im with you on the Positive thing Rose.
The poking needs to stop and we all need to move on to Positive things and our Passion for Weed and our love of the MP.
G13,,that witch doctor looks like he has your back. I better go find me one. Ill be back.

Okay,,now mess with the hopper. Lol


----------



## Budlight

On a positive note don't you just love it when you walk into your grow room and all you can smell is amazing this from each plant :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont have my grow room going. Budlight,,im sicking my Witch Doctor on yas,,,watch out. :rofl:


----------



## St_Nick

G'day folks.   Broke my toe friday,  but I'm so hi I don't even care!  Keef, don't you be throwin' that voodoo hootche at me!  I'm skeered 'O that stuff!  :48:


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Dont have my grow room going. Budlight,,im sicking my Witch Doctor on yas,,,watch out. :rofl:




Things are starting to come along they definitely are a lot happier in there today now that it's warming up outside and the humidity has come up not the greatest picture but it's hard to take a picture with those lights on


----------



## Grower13

St_Nick said:


> G'day folks.   Broke my toe friday,  but I'm so hi I don't even care!  Keef, don't you be throwin' that voodoo hootche at me!  I'm skeered 'O that stuff!  :48:


did voodoo cause you to break your toe........... this is like a need to know info........


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> G'day folks.   Broke my toe friday,  but I'm so hi I don't even care!  Keef, don't you be throwin' that voodoo hootche at me!  I'm skeered 'O that stuff!  :48:



Nick you can borrow my Witch Doctor. Lol


----------



## Budlight

I really need to clean up those airlines they look terrible but I'd have to say today is definitely a good day I finally got a BB King girl : Banana :  only took 6 tries   I'm down to one out of 4  on the nurse Larry so hopefully she's a girl  I would have to say if she is that will be a great start to a new year


----------



## Rosebud

Why does this make me laugh so....View attachment funny baby.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yep. 

View attachment received_10106734407874665.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud

absolutely Ernie!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,that is funny. Lol
And yes,,,Dads will do stuff like that.


----------



## St_Nick

My Daughter did do that whilst under my care :vap_smiley: !  She wasn't quite so artistic though.


----------



## Grower13

dallas gonna have their hands full with rogers


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc, wow I see we have been acting the fool again in here.   Glad I was not around while the Doo Doo was flying.    
Happy anniversary Rose.    45 years, wow that is great.   
Quick question.    I cleaned my piped today in 91 isopropyl alcohol and then boiled the alcohol until I was left with. Thick black oil, which turned to a hard tar substance when cool.    Can I smoke this?   I did not use a food grade alcohol.    Just want to be sure before I try it.


----------



## Rosebud

I have never smoked iso that i know of.A lot of folks have though.  Are you out of smoke or something?


These quail have been coming here since the snow started 3 weeks ago.View attachment DSCF4574.jpg


View attachment 240
787[/ATTACH]


----------



## Grower13

don't smoke that crap yd.......... you got plenty of good weed


----------



## St_Nick

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud

good advice you guys.


----------



## yarddog

I am too cheap sometimes.    I won't smoke it.   Promise!
Rose the quail are nice.   We rarely see wild quail anymore, I have seen wild quail three times in my life.   Each time was completely unexpected and a time where I remembered the moment.   I shot three dove today with the air rifle.    40 yards and a clean headshot.   This air rifle is awesome for in city shooting.   The neighbors was outside on both sides of me and they never noticed.    Going to save the breasts till I have enough for a meal.


----------



## WoodHippy

yarddog said:


> I am too cheap sometimes.    I won't smoke it.   Promise!
> Rose the quail are nice.   We rarely see wild quail anymore, I have seen wild quail three times in my life.   Each time was completely unexpected and a time where I remembered the moment.   I shot three dove today with the air rifle.    40 yards and a clean headshot.   This air rifle is awesome for in city shooting.   The neighbors was outside on both sides of me and they never noticed.    Going to save the breasts till I have enough for a meal.


Is that the 22 air rifle you spoke of. Mind telling Brand and model.
I could see it as a very good for teotwawki. or just plinking fun. Or that fxxxxxg Rabbit eatting me spinach.


----------



## WeedHopper

OMG,,my Cowboys lost,, im broken hearted. Well maybe not Broken hearted, ,by real close. Lol.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> I have never smoked iso that i know of.A lot of folks have though. Are you out of smoke or something?
> 
> 
> These quail have been coming here since the snow started 3 weeks ago.View attachment 240786
> 
> 
> View attachment 240
> 787[/ATTACH]


 
Rose, I just love the pictures of the quail.  Did you make it out to eat?


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Dam, mouse ate some of mj on me.  I set a trap.  I sure hope, I get that mouse.  Hate to kill the little s*****.  Looks like that mouse didn't like mj cause it looks like it spit the leaf out.  :chuck:


----------



## ness

Keef, I thought this was one happy family.  Sister and Brother don't always get along.  That is O:K.  We learn to adapt.  I sure wish you to come back.  Maybe it will take you some time.  So, let the past, pass.  And, lets geta smoking. :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

ness said:


> Keef, I thought this was one happy family.  Sister and Brother don't always get along.  That is O:K.  We learn to adapt.  I sure wish you to come back.  Maybe it will take you some time.  So, let the past, pass.  And, lets geta smoking. :48:


:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud

ness said:


> Rose, I just love the pictures of the quail.  Did you make it out to eat?



 It is really cold, like 9 or something so I didn't want to go out. plus the roads are horrible. I am making chicken enchiladas, the kind with a white sauce. I have never made them before but they smell really good.  Don't you worry, i will get taken out to dinner soon. 

I love those california quail.. in washington. ha. They have that top curl.. they are cute and they come in their covey? spelling?  of about 14 of them.. They are glad to have the corn and the sunflower seeds and water. We have two doves that come every morning and night for six months. They are so pretty..They don't make very good nests.  just a stick on branch and lay an egg.. I don't know how they survive, but i like them coming by daily. YD, i won't tell them about their cousins. LOL


----------



## Kraven

Rose them quail are really good to eat, I wish I would have a covey sneak up on me daily.....bet I would go though a pound of bacon weekly


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, I could not eat those sweet birds.i came on to tell you that the N ightshade tastes amazing after a three month cure. To me it tastes of coffee and very dark chocolate. Thanks!


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.
Woodhippy, the rifle is a .22 air rifle, Benjamin model NP.   Uses a gas strut instead of a mechanical spring.   Quiter, stronger and you can leave the gas spring cocked for hours vs. the mechanical spring models.   Leaving them cocked will weaken the spring.  About 900 feet per second.


----------



## yarddog

Oh yeah, how bout them Packers!


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, I could not eat those sweet birds.i came on to tell you that the N ightshade tastes amazing after a three month cure. To me it tastes of coffee and very dark chocolate. Thanks!



I was kidding about the birds....20 years ago they would have excited me...now just enjoy to see them. Super stoked the Nightshade came out well, I too get an earthy coffee w/ chocolate undertone taste after it gets a good cure. Sure helps me sleep well also. I need to up pot my S1 project today and get a 600w HPS and tent set up....sorta slow getting started this am.


----------



## WeedHopper

Basterds .
Yeah guess ill wait till next yr. Lol
Morning Dog. My Boys lost by 3,,damnt. Oh well.
Gotta get ready to go outta town tomorrow.  Got a new contract,,gonna last about 4 months. Yehaaaaaaa
Ill be home on Weekends though. Business is already loking better for me this yr. Bout time,,cause last yr sucked for me in more ways then i can count. :48:
Morning Rose,,you and Mr RB working on 46 now. Yehaaaa
Morning Kraven. Lets have some Quail soup. :smoke1:


----------



## mossycrew479

Go pack Go..it ain't over till it's over..Sorry but I was born in Green Bay.. Wahoooo! !!!


----------



## yarddog

The last two plays are all I watched.     
Slow moving here too. Not ready to go to work today.  I had a few unsettling dreams last night.   
The Great Dane hurt his knee yesterday.   Poor boy is 4 years old and he is already an old man.     They age fast, too fast.   I don't think I will ever have another great dane. Too fragile. 
I took the pitbull to the woofs yesterday, she had a blast.     She is so wide open.   On the ride back she was sitting in the passenger side of the truck, swaying side to side eyes drooping.   She fights sleep until she can no longer stay awake.     
I visited the buddy the chow's grave, and my lab Blackie.   Lost him when I was 11 years old.    That was my friend.    Took me 17 years to get another dog as good as he was.   the pit is a remarkable dog.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Trying to drag myself outta bed !- Had a bad bout with my face !-- Haven't been outta bed much !-- Takes a lot out of U !-- Seems to be easing some !-- Da Struggle U know ? -- We still do the Wake and Bake!


----------



## yarddog

Hello keef.     Life is a struggle isn't it?   Always something


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Trying to drag myself outta bed !- Had a bad bout with my face !-- Haven't been outta bed much !-- Takes a lot out of U !-- Seems to be easing some !-- Da Struggle U know ? -- We still do the Wake and Bake!



 Morning buddy


----------



## Keef

It never ends Dog !-- I won't be doing much today but I'm outta bed for awhile at least !-- I need to decarb some trim and make some caps I'm out !-- Some of Rose's Tumeric does help !-- Ya'll got a storm coming Dog !-- This one could be especially bad in some places !--I worry bout U guys sometimes U know ?


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,we were to close for comfort with that freaking Tornado. PPL couldn't even leave the Stadium after the game. We just got high winds and a ton of rain.
Go Packers,,,,LOL,,,,hey ifen we were gonna get beat,, might as well be by Arron Rodgers. Very tight game. No big deal,,its just Football. Me im more concerned with my Business,,so time to rock and roll this year.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Budlight

So Keef and I decided to go with the Mars 48 I think it is it's one of the smallest ones they make plus it has a veg and bloom switch just in case it's too powerful I'm just worried that it's going to burn these babies  fingers crossed it'll work out


----------



## Keef

Bud the Mars 300 got switches too !-- I veg with just the veg switch on then turn them both on for bloom !
Looks like U could mount that light right up top in that cabinet !-- It probably has a built in fan so make sure U leave enough room for the fan to keep the light cool !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud the Mars 300 got switches too !-- I veg with just the veg switch on then turn them both on for bloom !
> Looks like U could mount that light right up top in that cabinet !-- It probably has a built in fan so make sure U leave enough room for the fan to keep the light cool !



 I think after I pick this light up I'm just going to order a bunch of LEDs and try and build my own light for the veg room  all the lights I look at are either way over power or way under power or just doesn't have the lights spread out the way I would like them to be  I veg in three stages so I take the babies then I move them to one bin grow them to about 9 inches tall then move them to the other bin where they grow about 16 inches tall then they go to flower


----------



## Keef

Bud the only hard part about building LEDs is building the light board !-- I think in the ideal light board U could change out the chips easily !-- The solder these jokers in series !-- One go out the whole circuit goes out !-- If I could buy plug in chips and and different size light boards I'd be a happy grower !-- I did manage to crawl out of bed long enough yesterday to get that 3rd box out 4 into bloom !-- All that talk of Nightshade got me excited !-- My Master Kush has a wonderful earthy coffee aroma !-- Love that stuff !-- Nurse Larry scare me !-- Gets me every time !-- What is that smell ? -- Next thing U know The Nurse is In and U lit up again !-- Got a taste of Purple Haze be ready soon too !


----------



## Budlight

I'm not going to mount them to a light bored I'm just going to  Mount them to these little star thingy that they  Sauter two  and then I'm going to glue the stars down that way if I have to replace one I can just undo the two little solder joints and replace it quickly  they look like they'll be really easy to build the only part that I'm on sure of his which LEDs of wattage to buy  I know you could build one of these things easily my friend  and like I said you don't have to use a board just mountain straight to the heat sink


----------



## Keef

These big cities in Texas gonna start giving a ticket for possession of small amounts !-- I need a distributor  in one those cities who can walk the walk !- - Is there a Web site that hooks growers up with distributors ?
Well they need one !-- So if U a distributor  in one them cities ? --Call me !


----------



## Budlight

I'll make mine look a lot nicer but here's an idea







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog - This my pumps up daisy air rifle .117 -- Pump it up and it hold pressure long time and long it's in range the cross hairs don't lie !-- Very quite !-- That's  my gopher gun ! 

View attachment 20170116_085205.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like the 177 i had. Pump it a few times and pow. Shot BBs and Pellets.


----------



## yarddog

The air rifle I had growing up was the old crossman multi pump like the ones you guys posted.  Had it for years.   I ha e my dads air rifle he got in 1967 a Sheridan Blue Streak .20.    I need to replace the seals, $30 and I need to buy a parts rifle too. I lost the bolt a long time ago.  Cant buy a new bolt for it.   That was a powerful rifle.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning,

WH, sorry about your team. Happy about your business. 

keef, glad the turmeric are working, i take 3 am and 3 in the afternoon.. huuuuge help. lol

Here is my funny growView attachment DSCF4579.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

One of my favorite hunting Rifles ( Remington 22 Long Rifle)


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose,,,my Wife loves your Bath. 
Very cool little grow Rose.
And as for the Cowboys, ,,no worries Mam. I love my team and Football,,,but i dont get stupid or mad about such things. Its just a game,,,played by a bunch of Millionaires. Lol


----------



## Keef

That's  the one Hopper !-- I keep some B.B.s and pellets around ! 

Hey Rose --I got someone wants to say hello to U !-- Tell her Nurse Larry !--She getting all frosty and showing off down here Rose ! 

View attachment 20170116_095000.jpg


----------



## Keef

She not finished yet !-- May 2 weeks to go ?


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> I'll make mine look a lot nicer but here's an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cobs are better, look up bridgelux vero 18 or 29 gen 7 cobs.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc.

kraven check your e-mail.


----------



## Rosebud

Look at the frost on my girl. Oh Keef, you did well. She is a very good girl.And you are going to love that smoke.

WH, tell you wife when you guys come to visit I will move the plants and she can have a good deep soak.   Just for her.

It is snowing AGAIN... i really do live in a snow globe....

Keef, when did you flip her?  I would guess a couple weeks?


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> cobs are better, look up bridgelux vero 18 or 29 gen 7 cobs.



Thanks giggy I will  check them out


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC...
     Guess that today is a holiday...:48:


----------



## umbra

Day of service...cleaning and planting flower beds in the town's garden.


----------



## Keef

Me too Giggy ! -Thanks !
Rose -- I have trouble with time that's why I got 4 boxes ( 15 days divided by 4 ) !-- It will be 60s in 2 weeks but she might be ready a few days early !-- Gonna love Nurse Larry ?-- Love that girl !-- She gets all sneaky Pete on U !-- While U trying to figure out those terepenes she be getting all up in your head ! -- This Hoe Berry on the other hand ? -- Let me just say -- Thank U !


----------



## Keef

Cane just the man I was looking for !-- I got me a GDP -x- Black Rose being sexed !-- If it is a boy U still got that girl ?


----------



## Keef

Rose did U see the pic of the purple pheno out of  Purple Haze ?-- She don't look like much but this was just to sex her and take clones so I can grow her right !-- The color is there --The tricomes are profuse and I can't wait to get a taste !


----------



## Keef

It's  probably all sorts of wrong and I should and will veg them bigger one day but I am amazed at what U can do with this plant -- This be midget Master Kush ! 

View attachment 20170116_103342.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

hey Cane, nice to see you. 

Yes, Keef, i did see that pretty lavender bloom... I was thrilled when i saw that.. I love that smoke and love the man that hybridized her.

Good morning Umbra...


----------



## Keef

Well I tip my hat to the breeder Rose !-- I got one that is purple and one that is not !-- I lost my Bubba's Momma but I still got seed same with Kraven's Black Berry Snow Lotus and this other thing I got from Umbra !-- Right now I got one of Umbra's White Indica things blooming I got a nice girl but I'm looking for a house stud !--- Then 1or 2 BPU-X-GDP( U know this gonna be fine ) and A Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel sexing right now !-- Keef need a nice Strawberry !- I was also taking notes when ya'll was talking about Nightshade !-- She live here too !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484139159106.jpg


----------



## Keef

D.D. in da house !-- Gonna stay another day in Austin !-- I like your plan ! -- Don't U worry bout how a 9mm works !-- U remember grab  that big gun and point it in that general vicinity and flip that switch -Pull the trigger !-- Problem solved !
Hopper that is great about the work !- I'm happy for U !-- Life is hard enough already !


----------



## Rosebud

HI DD! How is it going girl?  Thinking about you.. I hope you have some pot with you.


----------



## Keef

Dog I know how to find some gun parts but a bolt for a Sheridan .22 air rifle I'm not finding !-- Was that a store brand !-- Maybe bought from another manufacture !-- Keef gonna help U find it Cuz !
Get me some parts build me a MA Duce !-- 50 Cal don't care what U hiding behind ! 

View attachment 20170116_125126_001.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef, it was its own brand for years till crossman bought them out decades ago.   Quality went south from then on.  The only parts made new for my generation rifle is the seal kit.  I can buy a busted rifle for about $50 on ebay for parts.   8 pumps would humanely kill a rabbit.


----------



## Budlight

Yep I definitely have a BB King girl I'm a very happy man now fingers crossed the nurse Larry f2  and the Umbra surprise turns out the same way   I noticed this 50 dog sure Rose slow and compact  I hope it starts to kick it up a notch pretty quick  here  my sour diesel and white cookies are starting to catch up to it  

Giggy  I put that white widow into flower yesterday I'll post a picture of it pretty quick here it definitely doesn't grow anything like green houses white widow 

 Hope everybody's morning went well :48:


----------



## Keef

Good deal Bud !-- I'd make sure I had some cuts vegging but those should fix what ever is wrong with U !-- 
Nurse Larry and the B.B. oil  will be in e-cig cartridges before U know it !-- The major cities gonna give a ticket for small amount !-- They can't test every e-cig !-- They bout to get real popular soon as they find out about them !-- It's  still gonna be hard from some of us not to feel the urge to run when we hear the Law Dawgs turn that siren on ! - It's  not the end of prohibition but dam it's  a little somethin-somethin !-- I think my time is near ! -- I'm not worried about the end of prohibition I be off in the "grey area" !-- I'm not gonna pay to play !-- If U didn't catch me during prohibition shame on U for giving me some wiggle room !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks keef,,yes its been a tough year for my Family. Work has been horrible, ,i lost my 1st Son,,My Mother, and my little Dog of 12 yrs.
So im rebooting and gonna try and have a good year. And yes it is looking better already with a 4 month contract in Shreveport Louisiana.  Im gonna be gone alot but home on weekends. So im standing tall and moving on. 
Also would like to do the same here. Start a new year with my MP family with no anamosity or hard feelings. I myself am done with Politics. I dont even watch the news because im so sick of the fighting.
So im gonna watch my friends grow some Dank and have a good time smoking and laughing.
Weedhopper loves you guys.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Good morning OFC.



DD,,,that is freaking funny as hell. :rofl:   9mm


----------



## Keef

Hopper I wish U nothing but the best this year !-- We're with U we saw your pain !-- U deserve some peace !
I hope U find it this year !-- Hey I got 5 gallons strong pear wine in the freezer !-- Do that magic and maybe tommorrow evening be most potent firewater !-- Thinking of 2 -5 gallon bucket of Strawberry Wine so I can put up a couple nice jugs or maybe get me one them little wooden kegs !-- I'm make the Hopper some Blackberry Brandy come spring !-- How strong do U want it ? Cause I can do that !


----------



## Keef

Hopper U ask about people who sign on and never make a post but do a lot of PMs !-- Look this ain't MP's fault !-- People use places with such a system  as a double blind to buy and sell ! --It could be a Mary Kay forum it's  not because this is a cannabis related grow site !


----------



## yarddog

I can't even watch or listen to the news anymore either.     I am so sick of hearing politics over and over.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper U ask about people who sign on and never make a post but do a lot of PMs !-- Look this ain't MP's fault !-- People use places with such a system  as a double blind to buy and sell ! --It could be a Mary Kay forum it's  not because this is a cannabis related grow site !



Yeah,,i was just wondering.  I see these ppl sending Private Messages, ,but never posting or contributing.  They have 0 post,,but are constantly Pm-ing. Just seems weird to me. Kinda like a POPO would do.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> I can't even watch or listen to the news anymore either.     I am so sick of hearing politics over and over.



Im with you Brother. Im watching Andy Griffith,,,no stress. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I'll do my best to keep my opinions to myself !-- I'm not gonna quit watching though because I think this is the most perilous time in American history ! --What is happening is very important ! --I can't just ignore it !


----------



## Keef

Nope Hopper it works kinda Iike this --- Go to the lip stick forum at Mary Kay and sent  Suzy a PM telling her what U want and where to send it !-- Payment is arranged and the deal is done !-- It's  done like this because the moment U sign onto the dark Web U get hacked !-- This is safer for them !


----------



## WeedHopper

Got it,,,but its still weird,,besides, ,i hate Mary Kay products,,,, Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper U so funny !-- I know their blush makes me break out too !-- Besides Suzy is a beech !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Seedling got some nice roots just waiting for them to take off.
Need to have a bowl or 2


----------



## Keef

Evening Hippy !- Got a text from D.D. she on her way home !-- I think she gonna turn down that job offer even though it came with a nice package !-- She had another offer near Houston where they gonna quit prosecuting for small amounts !-- Just saying !-- If she can hang in there for a year this old cripple will get her da hell out the hospital !


----------



## WoodHippy

Good to hear with D.D. hope she has A safe drive. Time to work the pipe almost 420.
If anybody needs a good laugh. Check out the MP poster looks like thread.
My baby pic is Great. Not sure how WeedHopper got it.


----------



## Rosebud

DD is the best. 

Smoking some super silver haze from last summer. it works. Not the best but ok. I am looking forward to those satori/haze plants. Have two Nurse's going, hoping for a girl.  I am hearing crazy stuff about this clone of black berry kush... we will see. Have an LA confid that a friend sent me to make oil for joe... she is doing great. Then i got this strawberry diesel that is sickly.. treated just like all the rest..hope she pulls out of it.. I bet you do too keef. lol
Hi wood hippy, i see you there. hope your day was/is a good one.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, I found the bolt I needed for the rifle.   Found a new old stock for 38 bucks.   Not bad for a 50 year old air rifle.


----------



## Kraven

Breezing through...hope all is well


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats cool Dog.


----------



## Keef

There goes  Kraven !-- Bathed 4 dogs I'm done !-- Dog that's too cool about the air rifle !-- Daddy has a double barrel  10 gauge shotgun I hope becomes mine one day - I don't think they even make shells for it anymore !-- One of those world war 2 German lagers too ! -- Kinda partial to that 30 caliber Hawkins black powder rifle !-- He got a black powder rifle looks like a modern hunting rifle !-- None of my stuff is for hunting !-- I perfer someone else kill my meat these days !


----------



## Kraven

-|-


----------



## Keef

I still haven't found D.D. a gun !-- Only one requirement! -- That it is purple !-- I require that it be a revolver --9mm ? --38 special ? -- Something she won't be afraid to shot !-- Yes !- I'm angling for a new one ( new to me) -- I buy at the gun show !-- The background check consist of --Will that be cash or credit card !-- My SKS and 12 gauge street sweeper are ???? Slightly modified ! --


----------



## Keef

Now that's  funny Kraven !-- I think I was in that class !-- Last class I took the teacher was a heavy smoker and we got lots of breaks !-- When he saw me with my e-cig one day -- He said U know I don't have a problem if U want to use that in class !-- Young lady standing there said he already does it all the time when U not looking !


----------



## Grower13

View attachment maxresdefault.jpg


Over or under,
I must get past.
Over or under,
This will not last.

Surpass, overcome
Change, defy
Challenge, conquer
Win, succeed

Over or under
I must get past
Over or under,
This will not last.


----------



## WeedHopper

Back you devil,,,,the Force is with me. I will cut you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Forgot,,,i need my Texas witch Doctor,,damnt.


----------



## Keef

Good !-- I'll enjoy this !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Sleep well Cuz !-- Sleep well !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yall better run,,cause my buddy Barney,,,has his gun loaded with his one Bullet.


----------



## WoodHippy

Not found a revolver These are simple Bugger hook- Bang switch -  Hold on 

View attachment purple.jpg


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  A real slow start for me.  My sleep cycle is changing.  I stay up to real early in the morning and sleep to afternoon.  Got to get back on track.  O:K that dame mouse has chew a branch of my BUB X BB.  This is war.  I had one mouse trap out with peanut butter on it.  He didn't even touch it.  Got to fine my other mouse traps.  There lost some ware in this house.  Does anyone know what a mouse would like to eat.  Got to get this little s*****.  And, you know ware there is one there more.  Yes, it time to Wake and Bake for me.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippy !-- I like it !-- I'll have to show D.D. !-- I was thinking about getting a revolver and getting them to dip it in some purple camouflage like they do !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Thanks Hippy !-- I like it !-- I'll have to show D.D. !-- I was thinking about getting a revolver and getting them to dip it in some purple camouflage like they do !




keef unless she intends to carry it concealed on her person with permit......... get her a 9mm........ that 380 is just not enough imho......... the ruger makes a wonderful pocket pistol..... little long on trigger pull.


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, bud says he uses peanut butter, or cheese or bacon.. he said to put the end with the bait against the wall. Placement is everything I guess.

Speaking of mr rb, he is making some oil . the oncologist said to throw everything I had in the oil... the more the strains the better.. so off we go.. has a tiny amount of harley, two handfuls of both nordles, sstd, nurse larry shake, only a tiny bit, and something else...shoot can't remember.  He is trying it a new way, using the magical butter machine for the tincture then pouring it in the distiller... not how i would do it...but he is the one doing it...


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Ness, bud says he uses peanut butter, or cheese or bacon.. he said to put the end with the bait against the wall. Placement is everything I guess.
> 
> Speaking of mr rb, he is making some oil . the oncologist said to throw everything I had in the oil... the more the strains the better.. so off we go.. has a tiny amount of harley, two handfuls of both nordles, sstd, nurse larry shake, only a tiny bit, and something else...shoot can't remember.  He is trying it a new way, using the magical butter machine for the tincture then pouring it in the distiller... not how i would do it...but he is the one doing it...




mr rb's way makes sense........ get the oil out of the product in the butter machine....... then reclaim all the alcohol he can by distilling it......... he will loose some of the alcohol in the butter machine process.


----------



## WoodHippy

Grower13 said:


> keef unless she intends to carry it concealed on her person with permit......... get her a 9mm........ that 380 is just not enough imho......... the ruger makes a wonderful pocket pistol..... little long on trigger pull.


I would agree with on the 9mm over a 380  and I do not like the capacity 6+1
I carry Kel Tec P11 with 5904 SW Mag 15 rd fitted with Armalaser  TR 14


----------



## Grower13

WoodHippy said:


> I would agree with on the 9mm over a 380  and I do not like the capacity 6+1
> I carry Kel Tec P11 with 5904 SW Mag 15 rd fitted with Armalaser  TR 14




my EDC concealed  right now is a a S&W sheild........... I favor a 45 M&P for open carry........ but for value....... you can't beat those Canik 9mm striker fired pistols they're building at the high tech military spec, dust free factory in Turkey........you'll have to keeping looking around till you catch them in stock......... they still selling the heck out of them even though you know who didn't get the nod.


----------



## ness

Found another mouse trap this one will have cheese and yes Rose I will replace the direction the bait goes.  Thank You and rb.  The BUB X BB was just taking off.  I'm will be heart broken if that mouse gets Hippes Dawg that has frost on it.


----------



## Rosebud

What could you put around it to deter mice? Do you have any peppermint oil?


----------



## ness

Can anyone tell me if it is O:K to start a limb when it has already flower?  The limb the mouse bit off is now in water.  Wishing for the best outcome.  I have two tom cats in the bathroom along with one cheese and one peanut butter mouse trap already to go.   I need my pipe.


----------



## Grower13

ness said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is O:K to start a limb when it has already flower?  The limb the mouse bit off is now in water.  Wishing for the best outcome.  I have two tom cats in the bathroom along with one cheese and one peanut butter mouse trap already to go.   I need my pipe.





you can try........ it won't be easy........ make a fresh cut..........I hope you don't hear a snap and then a cat screaming to high hell


----------



## ness

Grower13 said:


> you can try........ it won't be easy........ make a fresh cut..........I hope you don't hear a snap and then a cat screaming to high hell


 
:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

It is hard to clone a flowering plant. Unless it just started flowering within a week.


----------



## DirtyDiana

So perfectly said! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484614041279.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

AMEN SISTA! and MLK.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> HI DD! How is it going girl?  Thinking about you.. I hope you have some pot with you.



Thanks for asking Rose. Been home about 1.5 hours; finally got to smoke!  Haven't had any since Thurs a.m.!  Needed it.  Spent most of yesterday in bed with a migraine.  My neck is full of knots! That's a hell of a 3 hours drive; worse than the 6 hour drive to my sister's & I go thru Houston to see her!  All I got to say is, sheeet!


----------



## DirtyDiana

The traffic was extra heavy due to the holiday. Shoulda waited till tomorrow I guess, but I'm here now!


----------



## Keef

D.D. say I need to move more and maybe I need a new by cycle since mine got kilt !-- So I been shopping !I kinda like the blue one !-- What U think ? -- It is still technically a bicycle !

See how I do !-- I think it is safe to say she was more than a week into bloom before I took the cut !-- 3 weeks into bloom when they start packing leaves together is when I like to take cuts ! 

View attachment 20170116_181336.jpg


View attachment 20170116_190258.jpg


----------



## Keef

Those roots are stained by Humboldt Roots and Golden Tree !-- I had a problem and that was the fix !


----------



## Grower13

keef would be jumping dirt piles on 48 hours.........


----------



## Keef

Let's not talk about how my other bicycle died O.K. ? -- I still get in trouble when that incident comes up !- It had a painless death !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Grower13 said:


> my EDC concealed  right now is a a S&W sheild........... I favor a 45 M&P for open carry........ but for value....... you can't beat those Canik 9mm striker fired pistols they're building at the high tech military spec, dust free factory in Turkey........you'll have to keeping looking around till you catch them in stock......... they still selling the heck out of them even though you know who didn't get the nod.



Canik 9mm looks nice, I want a 1911 frame. So maybe a 
TISAS Classic 1911-A1 9mm 5" GI BLACK


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I like the White one. Get tired after a long ride. Let the engine get ya  home. 
Get a Helmet. For when your High.


----------



## Keef

After a long ride ? -- Why I'm be peddling if I got a motor ?


----------



## umbra

just my 2 cents...shear stopping power .45. 9mm has more velocity so it will go right thru you. .45 is slower but has mass. They make a 2rd derringer .45, and Colt did a small frame .45. The Defender with a 3" barrel is totally concealable.


----------



## Keef

For when I get high ? -- I don't understand ? -- I stay high !-- I got a roller blade helmet !-- Rollerblades ? - Now I remember !-- We had that heavy piece of surgical tubing stretched across The end of the car port !-- D.D. was the only one who could make the turn onto the street !-- My brother and I pulled her all the way to the back of the carport !-- Like a giant slingshot ! -- Yes I did my impression of "The agony of defeat " -- Hit the neighbors yard like a yard dart !-- I almost made the turn but it was like I was on a nitrous kit !-- Weren't  no slowing down !


----------



## Grower13

WoodHippy said:


> Canik 9mm looks nice, I want a 1911 frame. So maybe a
> TISAS Classic 1911-A1 9mm 5" GI BLACK




nothing wrong with a 1911....... get it in a .45....... I've got one of those in a Sig.......... and a rock island.... and a colt.... and a remmington........ and a .... you get the idea


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> For when I get high ? -- I don't understand ? -- I stay high !-- I got a roller blade helmet !-- Rollerblades ? - Now I remember !-- We had that heavy piece of surgical tubing stretched across The end of the car port !-- D.D. was the only one who could make the turn onto the street !-- My brother and I pulled her all the way to the back of the carport !-- Like a giant slingshot ! -- Yes I did my impression of "The agony of defeat " -- Hit the neighbors yard like a yard dart !-- I almost made the turn but it was like I was on a nitrous kit !-- Weren't  no slowing down !





hey I remember playing jarts with other kids in the neighborhood......... we all lived....... not sure how....... we wasn't playing with the sissy plastic tip ones they have now.


----------



## WoodHippy

Grower13 said:


> nothing wrong with a 1911....... get it in a .45....... I've got one of those in a Sig.......... and a rock island.... and a colt.... and a remmington........ and a .... you get the idea


Man you gonna get in trouble with Mrs. Hippy.
Got one other gun in line. Just 6 shooter in 22 cal.
I then I say something about light or seeds or a new Tuner. I need some overtime.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kids dont play outside anymore. Hardly ever see kids outside playing things like that anymore.


----------



## umbra

When my oldest son was growing up, my ex decided he would never have a gun to play with. So he picked up a stick to play with his friends. The stick became a gun. His mother took the stick away. He used his finger. I'm just saying...


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> When my oldest son was growing up, my ex decided he would never have a gun to play with. So he picked up a stick to play with his friends. The stick became a gun. His mother took the stick away. He used his finger. I'm just saying...


 

they suspend kids from school for using their finger as a gun these days........... we played war at recess everyday from 1 to 4th grade......... gun control is hitting what you aim at........ only from my cold dead hand.


----------



## WoodHippy

grower13 said:


> they suspend kids from school for using their finger as a gun these days........... We played war at recess everyday from 1 to 4th grade......... Gun control is hitting what you aim at........ Only from my cold dead hand.


*teotwawki*


----------



## Keef

U can feel it in the air tonight ?-- Had to make a pizza run !-- Love the feeling when there is power crackling thru the air even when there is no wind !-- Powerful night out there tonight ! -- Time to work !


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Grower13

WoodHippy said:


> *teotwawki*





got my bug out bag ready.......... really hope to stay place........ those within the bypasses of most cities are in the eye of the storm.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> For when I get high ? -- I don't understand ? -- I stay high !-- I got a roller blade helmet !-- Rollerblades ? - Now I remember !-- We had that heavy piece of surgical tubing stretched across The end of the car port !-- D.D. was the only one who could make the turn onto the street !-- My brother and I pulled her all the way to the back of the carport !-- Like a giant slingshot ! -- Yes I did my impression of "The agony of defeat " -- Hit the neighbors yard like a yard dart !-- I almost made the turn but it was like I was on a nitrous kit !-- Weren't  no slowing down !


Quit making me blow liquid out my nose. D.D.  made the turn. Up here that's Here hold my Beer. Watch this


----------



## WoodHippy

Grower13 said:


> got my bug out bag ready.......... really hope to stay place........ those within the bypasses of most cities are in the eye of the storm.


No plans on going no where.  Road will be shut down 1/2 mile from me. 
Molan Labe


----------



## Keef

Hippy might a been some Crown Royal involved ! -- It was that turn at the end of the driveway that was the problem! -- D.D. made it look easy so yeah my turn probably start with --Here hold my drink !-- I came out the chute like a rocket ! -- I almost made the turn !-- Almost being the key word !-- Not exactly sure what happened next ! --After another shot or 2 I thought I had it figured out !-- I didn't !


----------



## WoodHippy

Love it Keef.
Night OFC Love you Folks
Gonna go run the demons out my head. 
Thanks for taking me in.:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, I stayed on my feet in those roller blades! Not so my brother in law! He hit the ditch & did a couple of somersaults! Came up asking, "who'd I hand my beer to?" 

View attachment FB_IMG_1469304069570.jpg


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Yeah, I stayed on my feet in those roller blades! Not so my brother in law! He hit the ditch & did a couple of somersaults! Came up asking, "who'd I hand my beer to?"



Hahaha that is so true


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hopper........ 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484624403438.jpg


----------



## Grower13

[email protected] DD


----------



## Keef

These trichs look milky to U ? -- I don't see any amber yet ! 

View attachment 20170116_095000-2-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> These trichs look milky to U ? -- I don't see any amber yet !



Witch one is that


----------



## St_Nick

I carry a .45 commander when I am on my scoot.  The rest of the time I carry a Bersa .380.  The ballistics are close enough to a 9 that I don't see a difference. I wouldn't want to get hit by any of 'em.


----------



## yarddog

My wife conceal carries a glock 9mm  and always has a keltec 380 in her purse.  Just scored a ruger mini .30.   Fires a 7.62, with a good scope and suppressed it has an unreal pattern at 400 yards.   Suppressed tightens up the shot pattern a lot.  
Of course I don't have a suppressor, that requires a hefty permit..  
You want a scatter gun, check out the saiga 12 gauge.    12 gauge built from the AK47 platform.   30 barrel clip and that is a bad boy.


----------



## evilclown

hey there ol timers. hadn't been here so i thought i would say hello.


----------



## Kraven

Coffee and a bowl...mornin all.


----------



## yarddog

Good morning Kraven, hope you are well. Do you ever see your old hippy friend anymore?
Hello clown. 
Keef, that picture is good.   Nice and frosty.


----------



## Kraven

Yea, talked to the ol hippy last week. We are close friends for life.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...feels like the sickness is leaving me
   Tea,bowl and I am off to school :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope your guises weather is as nice out there as it is out here :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Cane did you have the flu? I hope your feeling lots better.  we miss you around here.
Good morning YD and Budlite.  YOu too Umbra. I hope everyone has an awesome day.

we are 10 degrees and have another weather warning of freezing rain... how can it rain at 10 degrees?  I have not been out of the house  in 10 days, and I am starting to like it. lol


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. More rain in the forecast. Drove by a large reservoir that was dangerously low. It is up and almost full. Snow pack is at 100%. My grass has grown a couple of feet from all the rain. Used my John Deer to mow it yesterday. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rosebud

I wish i had a john deere, that is what i learned to drive on.. An antique with a flywheel to start it, that only atlas or my dad could start... 

Umbra, did you decide no go on an od grow?


----------



## umbra

Honestly, I'm on the fence about it. I want my son to be able to let his freak flag fly, and have that experience of " I grew this ", instead of "my Dad and I grew this ". From my limited outdoor, plants are indoors until June 1. Otherwise they begin to flower and then reveg. So I have some time to make a final decision.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Morning OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482871317885.jpg


----------



## Keef

How did I get so Baked this early ? -- Oh !-- Da pipe !-- 
The tag ? It came off that plant from the pic last night !-- It is either Master Kush or Nurse Larry !-- That's all that's  in that box !-- I go smell later !-- I'll know which it is !--- Probably Nurse Larry !-- She like to show off !--
She a bad girl ! 

Midget B.B. King jungle ?


Working on something !--Ya'll have a good day ! 

View attachment 20170117_090342.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

G'morning everyone.  D.D. that's exactly how I feel most mornings.  Be more like coffee.  Keef, if I waited for amber on some of my strains, they would be annuals:vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

I'm The Hoe Berry !-- Wanna piece of me ? -- I will "F" U up !-- I don't play ! 

View attachment 20170117_090017-1-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Nick !-- Wait long enough and the "Amber" U see is really the brown of a dying plant long past prime !-- Running them a couple time U kinda get a feel for it !-- 2nd time around on Nurse Larry and Master Kush !-- Some of these new strains I got I'll zero in after a couple runs !-- The B.B. I've ran many times and soon as the first sign of amber I take her !-- How old is this B.B. Umbra ? --Got to be coming up on what 2 years old !


----------



## umbra

Yes you have had it for 2 years. I did the pollination about 6 years ago.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  just out of curiosity how is your new creations coming along


----------



## umbra

Hey Bud, I flipped them 1/1/17. The are not mature enough to start sexing yet. I stress plants that I want to breed. One of the ways I do it, is by putting them into 12/12 right after germination. Which is what I did here. It will be weeks before anything is happening.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef,  These Skunky seeds sure are being stubborn....  I have had zero luck so far.  Not complaining, just updating.  They do seem kinda immature.:48:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Hey Bud, I flipped them 1/1/17. The are not mature enough to start sexing yet. I stress plants that I want to breed. One of the ways I do it, is by putting them into 12/12 right after germination. Which is what I did here. It will be weeks before anything is happening.



 Nice I definitely can't wait to see how things turn out they sound like they will be  pretty incredible


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Hey Keef,  These Skunky seeds sure are being stubborn....  I have had zero luck so far.  Not complaining, just updating.  They do seem kinda immature.:48:



 I'm with you on that one they are very stubborn they will definitely takes some skill to get these ones to crack  The next ones I try I'm going to give them a quick wash with some peroxide solution and give them a good  Skuff and then patients :48:


----------



## umbra

unfortunately, I didn't do a very good job with those.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> unfortunately, I didn't do a very good job with those.



 I think they're just stubborn because of age  they are getting up there I think


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWS5xfIaoeA[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Reminds me of that GDP-X-B.R. -- Umbra told me they were old !- I told everyone that and lots of people tried and couldn't get them to germ !-- Cane got one to germ and got a fine Purple girl !-- I tried 4 times !-- Musta went thru 50 seed and finally I got one to germ !-- Being  sexed right now ! -- If U having trouble getting them to germ U can try "Scarifing" them !-- Take an empty toilet paper tube -- put a piece of fine sand paper inside the tube with the rough side facing toward the center! -- Put the seed in and with your hands or something over the ends of the tube and shake !-- Scratch up the outside seed coating so water can Pentrate into the seed easier !-- Might help ? -- I got a boy revegging ( Wonder Berry -- Plush Berry -x-Williams Wonder --Or was it the other way round Umbra ?)but I'm watching a "The White -x- Nepal Indica " for a boy !-- Sexing a BPU -GDP and 2 --Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- With 2 more behind them !-- I be wanting a nice Strawberry!


----------



## Kraven

Nice work Keef, your gonna make me have to try and up my game a bit again 
Morning Rose....freezing rain = bad bad bad!!!!
Hiya Umbra, glad to hear all is well in your little corner of the world.
13 we hunt lizards like that all the time, best way it to stun them with a boom stick and take a machete and whack off the tail, then let them bleed out as they are sinking.....more food to make the smaller lizards get bigger. :aok:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven but I can't do like U do but I am getting better !-- 
So I got these 5 sexing -- Any guess on how many males and females?  -- I got one boy and I can keep another if U guys want I can get high one night and go buck wild with some pollen !-- The F-2  B.B. seem to work well !-- It's  Umbra's  work I just did the f-2 !-- But anyway I got a few girls and I will have a couple boys 
I can make some seed If ya'll want !-- 
I'm trying to put some varieties  into some kind of category and -- I just don't know -- Some like my Widow -Master Kush - Hoe Berry --Nurse Larry and The White Indica I call my "Hammers" !-- Myrcene heavy with earthy undertones !-- Then "Fruity" -- I'd like a pinene heavy variety -- It's  complicated -- Where does D.D.'s Blue Elephant  ( B.B.King -x- Tranquil Elephantizer ) fit ? --


----------



## Keef

Oops ! 

View attachment 20170117_113631.jpg


----------



## Keef

I just realized these all outta Umbra's  Bunch !-- He bred each and everyone of the 5 !--


----------



## Keef

U know when I say my Widow is 3 years old and the B.B. is 2 years old --That means I have had a Iive piece of the original plant cloned over and over again for that long ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef I have had her for seven years just kept her small enough to keep her alive in a little closet with a little light haven't been able to grow her out till now


----------



## Budlight

I am so excited to smoke her it is been way way too long And knowing that I have her sitting there just waiting for me to letter out all this time has just been nothing but pure torture but soon very soon  I will never forget the smell and taste of this one very first time I ever tasted anything sweet The  flavour sticks with you forever


----------



## Keef

That's Cool Bud !-- That's  how U have to do !-- U make seed and replant every year it may be good and close to what U had but when U cloning U know just what to expect !-- One day we might have to meet up at that invisible fence and chunk some clones back and forth !-- Pretty sure we could get it done !--


----------



## Keef

What kinda of flavor Bud ?- We maybe able to find something similar and breed it ?-- Or do U still have seed !
Public service announcement  !--- U got some Hippie's  Dawg  seed ? -- Throw them out !-- Don't waste your time !-- I find or breed U something worthwhile !-- Sorry I didn't know !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That's Cool Bud !-- That's  how U have to do !-- U make seed and replant every year it may be good and close to what U had but when U cloning U know just what to expect !-- One day we might have to meet up at that invisible fence and chunk some clones back and forth !-- Pretty sure we could get it done !--



 I 100% have to agree with you she's like a cherry berry kind of  taste  she usually goes really purple too but I screwed up at the beginning there and almost lost everything so I think that's why she didn't go purple but who knows she could change


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What kinda of flavor Bud ?- We maybe able to find something similar and breed it ?-- Or do U still have seed !
> Public service announcement  !--- U got some Hippie's  Dawg  seed ? -- Throw them out !-- Don't waste your time !-- I find or breed U something worthwhile !-- Sorry I didn't know !--



 She definitely takes her sweet *** time to grow that's for sure


----------



## Keef

5 gallons of strong pear wine down to a little over a gallon !-- May take another quart of water off --I'm getting good at making this stuff !-- Nick taught right !-- Dam hillbilly know what he's doing !-- D.D. finished off the last of the last bottle of Strawberry Brandy  last night ! -- Have to start making 10 gallons of wine at a time !-- Got a good yeast culture !


----------



## ness

Good Day OFC.  Hearing all that seed talk has make my fingers itches.  I am still hunting for that mouse, he got a little piece of a leaf last night.  If my grow goes down.  That would hurt.  420 :48:


----------



## Budlight

Ness  try a piece of Tootsie Roll works for me every time they like sweet stuff and it's hard for them to get off the trap  just chew it up a little bit first


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Ness try a piece of Tootsie Roll works for me every time they like sweet stuff and it's hard for them to get off the trap just chew it up a little bit first


 

Will do Bud, Thank You.


----------



## Keef

Look up there !--- I suppose it would be wrong to ask if they ship to Texas ? -- I'm good !-- Worlds changing !
I myself grow some acceptable weed !-- Weed ! -- Except I do it under threat of jail !-- I get caught selling or with quality I get possession and possession with intent to distribute !-- The beat down is on the house !
Why don't U come grow some weed down here ?


----------



## Keef

Just seems a little misguided to offer weed for sale to pot farmers ? -- These are strange days indeed !


----------



## Keef

Be different if Weed wanted to buy everything we could produce at a premium price !--I'm confused !


----------



## Rosebud

spammers!


----------



## Budlight

What's  The story with the hippie dog I have a few of them going why are you saying just throw them out


----------



## Keef

Lasted longer than I expected !-- As the announcer I saw it like this :
Drop Kick me Jesus -- Thru the goal posts of life !--and the kick is up ?-- Splits the trees and the crowd goes wild !-- Game over !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- Lots and lots of hermies -- High leaf to bud ratio and I just got word from someone that finished it and it wasn't very good !-- I never grew it out so I didn't know !-- I' ve used a lot of them in the genetic doubling stuff but I've heard enough from enough people to know we grow better quality than that up in the O.F.C. ! -- I mean if U growing it and want to go ahead ! --I think Cane had a girl and dropped it too !


----------



## Budlight

I'm pulling them out as we speak


----------



## Keef

I apologize to U guys growing it  !-- I didn't know !-- I had a bunch of seed supposed to have good genetics and so I shared them !-- I breed ya'll something to replace it !-- I lay down my best pollen  on my finest ladies ! -- I make it right !


----------



## Keef

Rose if U want U can remove those post I made before U took that Down ! --Remove all traces of it !-- I was amused !-- I had a stop watch on it !-- U quick !


----------



## yarddog

Keef, the last hippie dawg I had hermied as well.    I am not going try anymore.    Sometimes its like that.     Free seed, win some lose some.    
I got some keepers through you from Umbra.  My BPU, The Blue's, a fine sativa too.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening ofc
No worries buddy, I did get some seeds today
Trainwreck, Ladyburn 1974, And they sent 2 NYCD X OG all Fem.
I think I want to do Ladyburn 1974 Jack Herer x Ice Dream
NYCD X OG
Can not decide try AK 48 again or pop 2 Misty Kush both reg. 
Only got room for 4 seeds at the moment.
I know I will go consult my pipe.


----------



## Budlight

Hummm sativa  you say dog  I think I might have to hunt me down a good sativa I don't really have anything like that  what do you guys recommend for one :48:


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Hummm sativa you say dog I think I might have to hunt me down a good sativa I don't really have anything like that


 They went 15 weeks Bud


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> They went 15 weeks Bud



 Wow that's a long one


----------



## Keef

Dog I remember when that happened !- Same time ole Trips got loose on my girls and we ended up with the B.B. King -x- Bubblious !-- I been thinking about doing something special !-- Might not be free to tell U the genetics but --we let the weed speak for itself O.K. ?-- I'm on it !


----------



## Keef

I'm a 60 days or less hybrid grower ! -- Had my way I'd take that AK 47 and cross it on that long finishing Thai Nick has !-- Find something in those seed with that trippy sativa high and doesn't take a year to finish !
It would be there somewhere ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef I  have a greenhouse seed company white widow she stays super short but gets incredibly frosty so I think I'm going to hit her with  that strawberry rhino to get a little bit more height out of her she just grows a bit too close together never done any breeding before so I figured might as well start out with these two or do you think or am I just wasting my time I haven't smoked to her yet but she does look good


----------



## Keef

My Motto Bud ? -- Just do it !-- One way to learn !-- I'm a real educated breeder !-- Take pollen put on girl done !-- I don't have the room to grow the kinda of numbers of plants need to choose proper breeders !

Hey see this ? -- Yesterday it was  5 gallons of strong wine !--Don't look too long make U high just looking at it !-- Dat's  Rocket fuel right there !-- Tricky Rocket Fuel at that !-- Don't believe me ? -- Ask this wobble head wife of mine !-- Run out of gas and got a jug of this it'll get U there !-- That is too easy to drink to be that dam potent ! 

View attachment 20170117_163954-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

After it sets awhile the sediment will settle and I'll clear it right up !


----------



## Keef

Just so U know !-- Yes !--I busted 100 proof without distilling !


----------



## WoodHippy

My pipe told me. You have Fem seeds plant them and leave the 12th  hole empty for adding Nutes.


----------



## Keef

Pipe don't lie !-- Must be true !


----------



## Keef

Hippy my pipe told me I have a bowl of German chocolate cake frosting in the fridge and I should just make a sandwich with some !-- Maybe warm on toast ? -- 
Wait someone spread some of that stuff all over a chocolate cake ? -


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> My pipe told me. You have Fem seeds plant them and leave the 12th  hole empty for adding Nutes.



 You better listen to it  The pipe is letting you know it that time


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Hippy my pipe told me I have a bowl of German chocolate cake frosting in the fridge and I should just make a sandwich with some !-- Maybe warm on toast ? --
> Wait someone spread some of that stuff all over a chocolate cake ? -


  coconut pecan iceing


----------



## WoodHippy

I did listen to the pipe and 3 fem seeds in paper towel all warm and moist.


----------



## Keef

I know Hippy got to build up plant count but one them fertile fem seed and I make many plants as I want !--
Won't be long fore this single fem. Nightshade I got meet the blade !-- I was gifted 2 fem Nightshade seed !-- I got a spare left for Kraven ! -- 
G.G. #4 gonna live !-- Looking for a good male !-- I got Herman !-( Wonder Berry) but I got 3 more I'm watching for a good male !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica -- I got 2 unsexed The White -x-Black Rose !
Sound O.K. ? -- G.G. got to recover fore it happens ! -- Then again I get a male White Indica --I F-2 it ?-cause U seen the girl ? --If it's  O.K. with Umbra ?-- Ya'll got me thinking about breeding again !-- I said Keef just stick to the genetic doubling but No he don't listen to me !


----------



## Keef

U know the kind Hippy !-- I could eat it with a spoon !


----------



## umbra

Keef, go ahead and breed them


----------



## Keef

Been tough but looks like hard money times bout to come to an end !-- Nice check should be here maybe tommorrow! - Then there's  this person I know mighta took a job offer ! -- Very nice job offer but we keeping the beach house !-- I'm bout to get dirty and she needs some deniablity case I need to be bailed out of jail !
Don't look at me like that !- U got something over heah and dem people will pay U good money for it if it was over dare ! - So U take it over dare and get paid !--


----------



## Keef

Got to be a male first Umbra but if it is --I do like what I see in that White Indica !-- BPU-x-GDP - I'm looking for a purple Blue Berry -- and a purple boy !


----------



## Keef

I see the loop hole in the new changes on weed possession charges in Dallas and Houston !-- Gonna be pretty dam safe from the Po-Po toking on a Liquid Weed Cartridge ! -- Liquid Weed coming to town !- Not my town ( we don't know bout that kinda thing round here ) but some  town !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> U know the kind Hippy !-- I could eat it with a spoon !


If it's in the house I eat it. Try the icing on warm toast with peanut butter


----------



## Keef

Wait !--I'm trying to figure something out here !-- 

View attachment 20170117_183757.jpg


----------



## Keef

Not post to eat it with a spoon ?-- but I don't see that on the label anywhere !-- Forgive me father for I have sinned-- again !-- Wonder how it would be with some of that German chocolate icing mixed in it ? -- This is a perfect example of locating a munchies weed !-- Product research Cuz !-- Somebody got to make the sacrifice !-- Be wrong to have hash oil in something like this !-- Peeps be overdosing all the time !-- I would !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Wait !--I'm trying to figure something out here !--


Hippy needs that in my life.


----------



## Keef

Yes Hippy does ! --Trader Joe's got a brand with different flavors probably ship it too !-- This a Texas Grocery chain !-- Spiced cookie butter with cinnamon ? -- Hippy need this flavor fore sure !


----------



## Keef

We having an identity crisis at the beach !-- I know it's  a pot plant !-- U know it's  a pot plant but could someone please explain that to this little girl she a pot plant  ? 

View attachment 20170117_192255-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> We having an identity crisis at the beach !-- I know it's  a pot plant !-- U know it's  a pot plant but could someone please explain that to this little girl she a pot plant  ?



 Looks very promising my friend


----------



## Keef

Like a freak midget corn plant !-- Some sort of training  is in order I believe !-- Oh !- She worth it !-- Just not sure how I'm gonna handle her !-- She stretch to high heaven until about a month into bloom !---I might try to train her into a knot !- Then she gets busy making da dank !-- Rock hard heavenly bud ! -- We work it out !
Plants act a fool when U rooting a clone taken mid bloom or later but she straighten out !-- Got to do something about that stretch without hurting quality !-- She finish under 60 days too !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> We having an identity crisis at the beach !-- I know it's  a pot plant !-- U know it's  a pot plant but could someone please explain that to this little girl she a pot plant  ?


Who can tell me what's up with serreated leaf to the oval point.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,wheres that Lone Star Plant?


----------



## Keef

U got 2 things going on Hippy !-- One it is a clone taken mid bloom and is revegging which is what causes the whorled calyx  (sp?) The leaves not being in pairs ( I get high and forget -Might better look it up ?) - 2nd  it is rooting !-- The little plant is confused !-- Am I in bloom or vegging and how da hell am I post to root in these conditions !-- Stresses a plant hard !--


----------



## Keef

Right cheer Hopper !-- Both of them got it !--I be working on a plan ! 

View attachment 20170117_200624.jpg


----------



## Keef

They both rooted and I'm revegging mom to get some more !-- I'm gonna need about a dozen to do this thing where she make stars everywhere !-- Would that not be cool !


----------



## WeedHopper

What,,,?,,both of them have the Stars? Now that's freaking weird Bro.


----------



## Keef

Kraven this why I'm interested in what U doing with that Selfing !-- I'm isolate that trait !-- She got no problem with potency !


----------



## WoodHippy

keef said:


> right cheer hopper !-- both of them got it !--i be working on a plan !


wow


----------



## Keef

Cuttings off the same mom Hopper !-- She seem to throw them regularly !--So the cuts should too !--U can see at least one on each of these cuts one has a couple !


----------



## WeedHopper

He is Keefinstien,,,,its alive,,its alive. Crazy bastage. Lol
Ifen i come to visit i aint smoking that one,,,i liable to grow another eye or something.  :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Hopper they's another trick mom do !
Dis her ! 

View attachment 20170117_090017-1-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I can do better with her this was just first run !-- Had to butcher the hell outta her !-


----------



## Keef

Hopper I guess U could ask yourself if the stars are science or magic ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Science.


----------



## Keef

Maybe magic is just science U don't understand ?-- Would that make it any less valid ? 
Merlin or someone once predicted a man would stand on the shore of one land and using a speaking stone  talk with another on a new land far ,far away !-- Sounds like magic to me !-Or a cell phone ?


----------



## Keef

They got this liquor got a whole pear inside a wine bottle with a regular size neck !-- Call them up and ask them how they get that pear in that bottle ? -- They'll tell U straight up it's  magic !-- Don't really matter !-- The pear is in the bottle anyway !


----------



## WeedHopper

What strain is that Keef?


----------



## Keef

Hoe Berry and now U know as much about her genetics as I do ! -- What I plan to do is start me a bunch of cuts -- When they go to bloom and the star shows up -- I'll trim the other pistols and stuff away and Pollenate only the star ( I might have another seed or 2 to find a male ) !-- One seed per star ! -- I grow those out and look for the ones makes the most stars !-- Take me a male from the first breeding and do it again !-- I make U a star powder puff plant in 3-4 generations !-- Unless I throw some "magic" on it ! --As in Zombie Juice !--It ain't all about the looks !-- What did U call that Umbra ? -- Might be a good thing especially doubled  !


----------



## WeedHopper

You calling me a hoe? :rofl:
Time to get some coffee and go to work. Hate working outta town. Later gator.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Weed ain't gonna smoke it's self !-- Do your duty O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !

 Be careful out there Hopper !-- We gonna have a good year this year !


----------



## Keef

Yo Hopper -- We been waiting on this check to catch all the bills up and put a motor in the car !-- I just checked our account balance -- U know if I hurry I could order me some more lights before she find out we ain't broke no more ?-- Love me some direct deposit !--


----------



## yarddog

I see someone dropped the Ban Hammer yesterday


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- Yep ! -But Rose bounced them so fast almost blinded me !-- Did U get to see it ? -- If Rose was a gunfighter I would just back slowly away !-- She fast !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- I just got word that my little brother had a heart attack and passed away last night !-- I'm not handling it very well !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no Keef, I am so very sorry. What a shock.  You don't have to handle that well.. Again, I am so very sorry Keef.


----------



## Budlight

That is some horrible news my friend my prayers are with you if you ever need someone just to chat with you can always inbox me I'll send you my number


----------



## Rosebud

yarddog said:


> I see someone dropped the Ban Hammer yesterday



It wasn't me. I do not lie. It was someone else.  but by the time i found out about it... i was not on when it happened, I had a note from the guy falsely accusing me of banning him and telling me he didn't like the way i moderated and would not be taking any messages from me.  So YD, please tell him I didn't do it. I would not have done that.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> It wasn't me. I do not lie. It was someone else.  but by the time i found out about it... i was not on when it happened, I had a note from the guy falsely accusing me of banning him and telling me he didn't like the way i moderated and would not be taking any messages from me.  So YD, please tell him I didn't do it. I would not have done that.



 Rose the guy had spammed  almost everything on here


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys !-- It kinda comes in waves -- So I guess I'm going home tommorrow --- We have to bury our dead -- It's the price of life !  -- Don 't make it any easier !-- I took some of the finest I had on hand and decarbed it and D.D. and I took 4 caps each !-- It's  helping !-- I'm get my act together --I'm bottle up some brandy and roll some joints !--  Keef's can't fix it but these will help !-- I want to make some coconut canna oil for a dropper bottle !-- Anyone got a quick recipe ?


----------



## Budlight

When the wife makes mine she does 40 g to 2 cups of  raw coconut oilThe wife said add 2 teaspoons of lecithin it's her secret ingredient it helps your system digest it better and quicker






She uses it and everything she bakes me she said it helps the body metabolize it better so instead of it taking an hour to kick in it takes 20 minutes plus she said it's good for the liver


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bud !-- Mother doesn't get around very well anymore and I told her next time I came home I would bring her some medicine and she said she would try it !-- I got some 2 oz. dropper bottles !-- I'd make caps but I don't have many empty gel caps left --So I thought of the dropper bottles !-- I got a pint of Everclear ? 
I'd like something maybe half cc is a dose for a novice ? -- Can I do a quick alcohol wash evaporate the alcohol and add some coconut oil ? -- I got the weed -- coconut oil --pint of Everclear and 2 oz dropper bottles -- any suggestions?


----------



## Rosebud

You can do a frozen wash... freeze the bud and the booze and do 2  three minute washes.. Then you could cook off the booze and add some of your booze or some coconut oil and honey in a tincture bottle.  Don't be givin your momma any everclear...  Then she could hold it under her tongue for sublingual dose. You can't hold ec under your tongue, it burns too much.

The way you do the wash is pour the frozen booze over the frozen herb... pour that in a bowl. then more booze on the same herb... add to bowl.. that is strong. The 3 minute wash you can be stiring and mixing to get the trichomes to fall off. It is a very light green but don't be surprised when it is much stronger than you think it is.


----------



## Rosebud

When i make butter i use the lecithin, it is an emulsifier and is a good thing.


----------



## Budlight

I sure wish this deep midnight cross Z7 a.k.a. remedy didn't turn out to be a hermaphrodite because she sure was a nice plant











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

I'd smoke it Bud !-- Thanks for the 411 guys but I tend to make things more complicated than it is !-- I know my cannacaps -- I decarb some good weed run it thru a screen like I do so it will pack into caps -- Sometimes while we there I got to the vitamin strore and buy some empty caps !--  Take one or 2 of these with food as needed !- Done !-- No Rose mom never drank alcohol so I wouldn't give her ever clear !-- On the other hand I'll take daddy a bottle of pear brandy and let him figure out how strong it is ! --I already know it will light U up !--


----------



## ness

Keef, I'm so sorry about your brother.  Did, he ever make it for that visit with you?  My thoughts go out to you and DD.


----------



## ness

There was no signs of that mouse in grow room.  Got tootsie roll in the mouse traps right now. 

I order me a glass water pipe sure hope it gets here soon.   Time for my Wake and Bake.:bong2:


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, did the cats get the mouse?  Good for you getting a glas pipe, they are my favorite.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Ness, did the cats get the mouse? Good for you getting a glas pipe, they are my favorite.


 

Rose, I have two tom cat bait killer in the bathroom with two mouse traps.  I didn't put two live cats in bathroom.  The dogs here those little devils and try to get them.  It's winter and I have a big barn and in the country.  They just got to be more of them mice.  I have three wild cats outside, I bet they get some of those mice.


----------



## Budlight

Just out of curiosity did anyone ever figure out what was in the Umbra surprise  or roughly how long they take


----------



## Keef

Thank U Ness !-- I hope U get that mouse !--
Bud -- All I know is they'll be good !-- Some of these seed I got from Umbra are old !-- I was trying to get those GDP-X-B.R.  to germ and wasn't sure if I had enough seed cause I knew they were old ! -- I ask Umbra if he had some more laying around --!-- I said if U got any other old seed laying around send them down I'll see if I can get them to germ -- I enjoy a challenge !-- I thought a few seed from a couple varieties maybe mostly I wanted that GDP -x- Black Rose! -- Then this whole box with all these varieties showed up !- -- No way I could start a few of even half them !- I split them up and sent them to ya'll !-- That one container had lost it's label !-- Umbra's Surprise !-- Surprise !-- He don't remember what it was either !-- Give them a whirl !-- Let us know !-- I thought I kept a few but a few of those but No !-- -- 

Giggy --Those light leaving here next week when I get back !-- I got a few more of several varieties left from Umbra and -some others and  -- U might want to take the back cover off that Black LED !-- Be some seed in it for U !-- There's  some I'd like to keep but I got my hands full !-- I still got those 2 fem .Mazar seed U sent me I think !- Want them back ? -- Hey I send U some extra U hook that Evil Clown up too ? -- U good on those B.B. seed ?


----------



## Keef

There was a variety called Funk #1 -I was gonna keep a share but I got stoned and somebody got !--some except Dog !-- Dog had lots of very nice strains in that package that never got there !-- I think Nick got some of those Hoe Berry seed !-- That's the plant to breed to your Thai !-- It'll shorten up the finish time and it's a brute !-- She ain't gonna take no crap off no Thai stick looking ? -- This will work Cuz !-- Save ole Keef a couple seed ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Thank U Ness !-- I hope U get that mouse !--
> Bud -- All I know is they'll be good !-- Some of these seed I got from Umbra are old !-- I was trying to get those GDP-X-B.R.  to germ and wasn't sure if I had enough seed cause I knew they were old ! -- I ask Umbra if he had some more laying around --!-- I said if U got any other old seed laying around send them down I'll see if I can get them to germ -- I enjoy a challenge !-- I thought a few seed from a couple varieties maybe mostly I wanted that GDP -x- Black Rose! -- Then this whole box with all these varieties showed up !- -- No way I could start a few of even half them !- I split them up and sent them to ya'll !-- That one container had lost it's label !-- Umbra's Surprise !-- Surprise !-- He don't remember what it was either !-- Give them a whirl !-- Let us know !-- I thought I kept a few but a few of those but No !-- --
> 
> Giggy --Those light leaving here next week when I get back !-- I got a few more of several varieties left from Umbra and -some others and  -- U might want to take the back cover off that Black LED !-- Be some seed in it for U !-- There's  some I'd like to keep but I got my hands full !-- I still got those 2 fem .Mazar seed U sent me I think !- Want them back ? -- Hey I send U some extra U hook that Evil Clown up too ? -- U good on those B.B. seed ?




Here is one







:48:


----------



## Budlight

I got a few other pretty good pics today to






























The last one is Giggy's white widow in the back and the BB King in the front


----------



## Keef

My closest guess would be -- Poly hybrid -- leans slightly toward sativa -- at least this pheno does !-- Probably finish in 55-65 days ? - Maybe a little longer !-- When Umbra ask me what kind of seed I was looking for I said colors and flavors ! -- Maybe when he see it in bloom it will ring a bell !- I truely haven't a clue ! -- My gut feeling ? -- U got a purple there !-- Don't know which one !-- I could be wrong !-- U see that thing coming out at the base of the fingers ? -- Might be a child of the Black Rose !-- Just guessing !


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self Bud !-- Fat sparkling white nugs! - 
U rocking it !


----------



## Budlight

Fingers are crossed that she turns out to be a girl I sure like the way she is growing so far


----------



## Keef

Hippy don't bother buying a jar of that cookie butter !-- Jars aren't nearly big enough !-- U gonna want at least 2 !-- U do know they got 4 flavors !-- I'm thinking Amazon and a 4 pack of each !-- Cookie and cream ? 
Generic Oreos in a cookie butter !-- I have found religion and some cinnamon graham crackers ! -- Cookie butter and on graham crackers !-- U need this in your life !


----------



## Keef

U flipped them yet Bud ? -- I gotta sex them smaller than that-- break my heart to chop something that looks that  good !-- I get the pain over soon as I can ! -- One day I'll turn my girls loose like that !-- I just couldn't keep this many varieties if I let them do like that !-- We get by and I gots myself a plan !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> U flipped them yet Bud ? -- I gotta sex them smaller than that-- break my heart to chop something that looks that  good !-- I get the pain over soon as I can ! -- One day I'll turn my girls loose like that !-- I just couldn't keep this many varieties if I let them do like that !-- We get by and I gots myself a plan !



 They just went in there but I know for sure the BB King is definitely a girl  I didn't usually sex them till they were that big but things are definitely going to change  it does suck chopping them down when they're that big and beautiful


----------



## Keef

I do it small and get it over with !-- 6-8" tall ! -- Caps put D.D. down for a nap she a little run down from her trip then this !-- I'm bleary but holding my own thanks to the caps and the pipe !-- We gonna head out tomorrow about little before noon !-- Groomer gonna keep the dogs till we get back ! -- Get the boxes topped off and pH adjusted they'll be good for days !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC 
Keef my Daughter in law is working on it. They in Ft Worth.
Long hard day going to get high. 
Bud your plant are wonderful. 
The Outlaw in me is already planning one last outdoor grow. To build up a stockpile. 
Got the best genetics I ever had. Gonna try a run indoor at the same time.


----------



## Keef

Cool Hippy !-- You'll  like it !-- Get high ? -- Great minds think alike but I'll warn U I had a head start !

Hey I got 2 pics what's  different about the pics ? 

View attachment 20170118_160709-1.jpg


View attachment 20170118_160810-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Say hello to my newest ladies !-- 1 plant out bout 50 GDP-X-B.R.  seed and she a girl !-- and I gots myself a Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel girl !-- Come on baby daddy need a strong Strawberry!


----------



## Keef

Hippy --- Might as well !-- Keep the bugs and critters off best U can --plant 10 times what U think U gonna want  !-- preferably clones !-- Grow your smoking weed inside !-- Take your outside weed and turn it into hash !-- A flash bang on a trip wire will have any unwanted guest taking steps ! -- Big A** steps on the way out !-- Probably don't need to tell U how to secure a Go-rilla grow !- I perfer a motion activated hidden game cam ! - - I see U and U don't even know !-- yet !


----------



## Keef

Found a couple my old homemade flash bangs !-- Note : -- Remove the shot from the shell !-- No need to hurt anyone !-- There's  a screw point sticking up thru that wood under that 12  gauge shell ! -- That popsicle stick that your safety / trigger !--  I put a hole in the end of that popsicle stick to tie a clear fishing line trip wire to -- I put something ?--10 -15 lb lb weight on top that empty shell filled with wax to protect it !-
When some one hits that trip wire it tied to that popsicle stick  and pulls it out --the weight and shell primer is  forced down on that Pointed screw and BANG ! -- Dirty pants !- - A wise man may even put a motion detection camera pointed that way so U can watch dirty pants over and over again ?-- Cause U sneaking thru my woods and ain't suppose to be there ? -- Don't be there !-- I'll give ya the dirty pants !-- 

View attachment 20170118_164331.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef those would be fun. Back some 10 + years ago I was a pyro tech for Civil War Reenactments. We would set charges down field of the Cannons. Simulated cannon fire. impacts.
1 lb of powder per 5 charges. Used Powered sugar on top the charge. Extra fire ball.
Them were the days. . Can ya guess what side i was on.
:48:


----------



## Keef

U don't need me to have teach U secure an outdoor grow ! -- Flour makes a nice fireball too !-- I perfer electric matches ! --But this just straight up old school !  Which side would U have been on ? -- How many guesses I get ?


----------



## umbra

Keef, I am sorry for your loss. The Prodigal son returns bearing gifts.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry bout your brother Keef,,i know the feeling well. Wishing your family the best.


----------



## WeedHopper

Why did G get banned? I didnt see anything! What thread? If Rose said she didnt ban my Brothef G,,she didnt. Rose is no lier. 
I hope there are no celebrations because a member got banned. Fking pisses me off.


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Why did G get banned? I didnt see anything! What thread? If Rose said she didnt ban my Brothef G,,she didnt. Rose is no lier.
> I hope there are no celebrations because a member got banned. Fking pisses me off.



 I didn't realize that's who she was talking about that really sucks


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes it does. Who banned him and why?  He didnt agree with them or what? Probably the same personn who closed my threads cause it didnt run with their political believes. Whats new. Gonna ban all Republicans?


----------



## WeedHopper

Wait a minute, ,why does it show G13 logged in. Am i missing something?


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Wait a minute, ,why does it show G13 logged in. Am i missing something?



 I Though it was the guy that was the guy filling all the pages with his dispensary stuff but That  got band :48:


----------



## Rosebud

there are no celebrations WH.


----------



## WeedHopper

No Rose,,,im finally getting the rest of the Story. Hope my brother G, will hurry up and get his butt back here. Its all a big misunderstanding G13. Rose would never ban you Bro. Rose is a strong Women with strong believes, ,but she aint a banner,,not in her heart. Me and Rose have disagreements,,but she loves Weedhopper and i loves her. Come on back Bro.
Fking spammers.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> No Rose,,,im finally getting the rest of the Story. Hope my brother G, will hurry up and get his butt back here. Its all a big misunderstanding G13. Rose would never ban you Bro. Rose is a strong Women with strong believes, ,but she aint a banner,,not in her heart. Me and Rose have disagreements,,but she loves Weedhopper and i loves her. Come on back Bro.
> Fking spammers.



Well I'm clueless, so what's new? Clearly Grower13 is logged into the site.


----------



## WeedHopper

Is he logged in,are never logged out? I cant send him a PM!


----------



## Keef

See I thought ya'll was talking about that weed dude posting a price list Today ! -- I'm clueless as usual !


----------



## WeedHopper

We are all clueless. Now im gonna pop another top and hit my one hitter.


----------



## Keef

I didn't know anything about it or have anything to do with what ever happened !-- U can go see where I commented about that guy getting bounced and see I was referring to that weed dude that posted that price list !-- I thought Rose was on watch and bounced the spammer ! -- It was only there a half hour tops !
I was commenting on how fast the post was taken down and I assumed the poster too !-- This is all news to me !
I'll see ya'll later !-- Just finished a what-a-burger and got some packing to do ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Packing,,,you better not move,,i was planning a trip to the beach when it warms up. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

No Hopper we not moving !-- I have to go home to bury my little brother !-- Ya'll can give me the credit or blame or whatever for whatever happened but my mind has been elsewhere all day between the tears !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Just got the older post read. Sorry Cuz. Be Safe. And Embrace your family. My bad Day at work is nothing. I will be grateful.


----------



## WeedHopper

Take care Keef. Time to concentrate on family Bro.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey Cuz. You And D.D.  Be Safe in your travel.


----------



## Keef

Will do Hippy !-- I been kinda disconnected today !-- While D.D. was up at the job interview with her peeps she was telling them that I was wanting a little motor bike for running around over here and one had just bought a new "Scooter" because he wanted a bigger one or something and offered his old one to D.D. for a song !
She ask what I thought ?- I told her sure !--Sounds good to me !-- I never been on a motor bike U didn't straddle !-- Any pointers for one them put your feet in front of U scooters ? -- They got any pedals on the floor where your feet be ? -- My feet in front of me I'm be looking for a clutch , brake something down there !--- Where the shifter be ? -- Will it be like other bikes ? -- 1 up and the rest down or is that opposite ? -I should remember that stuff!- Somebody better give me some pointers fore I strap that hog on !-- That's  just gonna seem just totally wrong having your feet in front !-- Got nice fat tires work good on the beach !-- What kind is it ? -- Tell U what I know !-- It's  white !-- Go at least 60 mph !-- Got fat tires ! -- Done ! -- I get Hopper down here maybe we put a NOX kit on it and see how fast it go ! --Call it the Suicycle !-- I out run all the old people !


----------



## Budlight

I wonder if this is part of the Umbra surprise if you notice the one leaf growing on top of the other middle leaf it did this on two different leafs


----------



## umbra

that's a unique trait


----------



## Budlight

I. Sure hope it's a girl because it sure is growing nice


----------



## Rosebud

good morning ofc. Keef, thinking of you and DD on your trip home. We love ya.. be safe and enjoy that cool scooter DD picked up for you... 

so after a three month cure my outdoor grow still sucks. Mr rb made some oil for our friend Joe and it isn't very strong.  I am so disappointed. I need some good clean dank..
That is my whine this morning. 

We have finally hit 30 degrees, we have two inches of ice on 2 feet of snow... but i hear it might start melting.. woo hoo. i haven't been out of the house in 12 days... omg.

Join me for our morning smoke.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning ofc. Keef, thinking of you and DD on your trip home. We love ya.. be safe and enjoy that cool scooter DD picked up for you... 

so after a three month cure my outdoor grow still sucks. Mr rb made some oil for our friend Joe and it isn't very strong.  I am so disappointed. I need some good clean dank..
That is my whine this morning. 

We have finally hit 30 degrees, we have two inches of ice on 2 feet of snow... but i hear it might start melting.. woo hoo. i haven't been out of the house in 12 days... omg.

Join me for our morning smoke.


----------



## orangesunshine

:48: here's to your double post :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- I ain't doing nothing till I had my coffee and pipe !-- Get my wake and bake duty out the way first !-- Get some caps in my belly -- Get my swerve on properly so I can fly low on the trip !--Stupid people shouldn't drive !-- 5-6 hour drive divided high almost all the way !-- pipe ? -or one hitter ? --joints or just take the makings ?--lighters ? -- This is my packing list !
Thanks Rose !-- We be careful !--


----------



## Keef

Morning Sunshine !-- If U high enough U don't even notice !-- I was thinking about making the same short post bout 4-5 times then ask for tech help cause my computer was stuck !
Looks like it's  gonna be a wet drive !-- Gonna hit 85 Saturday! -- Tell me more of this thing ya'll call winter ?
Can someone look in on the pharm while I'm gone ? -- Just do not pick up anything even just to look at it no matter how inviting !
Somethings  ain't what they seem !-- Boom-Boom !


----------



## Keef

4 girls out of 5 plants I'm sexing and fast too !-- 2 Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel girls -- (Looking for that Strawberry! )-- GDP -x- Black Rose girl ( took me awhile - 4 tries just to get one to germ and she a girl !) -- BPU-x- GDP a girl too !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica shows nothing yet -- Go ahead and be a boy !-- I already got a girl ! -- That's  what I want now anyway !-- We get back I got 2 more strawberries to sex and some more BPU-X-GDP !


----------



## Keef

Hoe Berry wants to stretch ? -- The beginnings of The Texas Tie Down !-- I'm tie the stem in a loose knot -- That loop will be the bottom anchor point for my tie down when she gets buck wild later cause she will !-- Might be able to get 2 knots if she don't slow down  that stretching !-- Post to stretch some  in bloom not all the dam  time ! 

View attachment 20170119_085919-1.jpg


----------



## giggy

keef so sorry to hear about your brother, take care of your family bro and be safe on your travels. i haven't been around much but wanted to check in. keef take your time bro no rush.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Giggy seems like everytime I go back to the piney woods it to bury someone ! -- We get back we gotta find a cheap apartment up on the  San Antonio  side of Austin !-- Maybe San Marcos I don't know !-- She need a place to sleep between weekend night shifts ! -- Got to go get my scooter !-- The thought of a "Scooter" instead of a motorcycle  - amuses me !--We be on the road in a couple hours !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to an excellent start this morning hay Keef  did you notice the leafs on that Umbra surprised they're pretty neat  I noticed it has the exact same purple in the stock as the BB King but the leaves are a little fater  on the surprise then the BB King :48:


----------



## Rosebud

It is very cute budlight. I had one like that once... Fun to see.

good morning giggy.


----------



## Budlight

I have a question if a plant is mature enough will it show it sex without changing the light


----------



## umbra

yes, they are called pre flowers. Both male and female do it. It is one of the ways you know the plants are mature enough to make seed.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> yes, they are called pre flowers. Both male and female do it. It is one of the ways you know the plants are mature enough to make seed.



 A female pre-flower  should have a hair growing out of it right


----------



## Budlight

Never mind I quit being lazy and just googled it


----------



## DirtyDiana

Thanks for all the well wishes. 

A little insight for the day: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482970235219.jpg


----------



## Dan789

BL, your gonna need a wide tent just to accommodate all those leaves, man I lost count at 10.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Thanks Giggy seems like everytime I go back to the piney woods it to bury someone ! -- We get back we gotta find a cheap apartment up on the  San Antonio  side of Austin !-- Maybe San Marcos I don't know !-- She need a place to sleep between weekend night shifts ! -- Got to go get my scooter !-- The thought of a "Scooter" instead of a motorcycle  - amuses me !--We be on the road in a couple hours !


keef i would love to go to the piney woods, been a long time since i was home. yall get a place in s.m. or s.a. then we can stop for a visit when i head towards mom's place. 


Rosebud said:


> It is very cute budlight. I had one like that once... Fun to see.
> 
> good morning giggy.


hello rose


----------



## Keef

Dangerous Diana behind the wheel and we rolling into Houston! --Hope I don't get a ticket for hauling weed !
They can't find but 1/2 oz anyway  !
Dan-- Welcome to the O.F.C. !--  I catch up with ya'll later !

Definitely not high enough for this **** !


----------



## Budlight

Dan789 said:


> BL, your gonna need a wide tent just to accommodate all those leaves, man I lost count at 10.



Dan  I built and 8 x 11 home for them   And then my veg room is 4 x 8  :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Safe Journeys Cuz. Enjoy the time with your family. Spent a week with mine. When we buried Grandpa. Last Year. Best Week of my life. 
Hope Everyone has a High Evening.


----------



## Keef

My Jerry Springer weekend !-- I'm gonna need to get much , much higher to normalize this sheet ! --


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. ! --



 Good morning buddy hope things are going ok out there


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone is off to an excellent start and enjoying there Friday :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- Been hiding in the motel bathroom getting my Wake and Bake on !-- Family is acting a fool !
I remember now why I got da hell outta dodge soon as I was old enough !-- Gonna take a Hellova buzz to face this sheet again today ! - Just looking forward to the day being over ! -- I didn't come here to fight --I just came to bury my brother !-- I'm glad U here this morning Bud !-- I needed a friend !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Rain has turned to flooding. Very upsetting. Allegorical realizations of biblical proportions. Very upsetting.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !-- Been watching the weather channel and I was wondering about U guys !-- Whole west coast getting hammered ! -- Float you a** outta there if U have to ! --Roads flooded everywhere !-- All ya'll be safe !- Cane getting it bad too !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Bud !-- Been hiding in the motel bathroom getting my Wake and Bake on !-- Family is acting a fool !
> I remember now why I got da hell outta dodge soon as I was old enough !-- Gonna take a Hellova buzz to face this sheet again today ! - Just looking forward to the day being over ! -- I didn't come here to fight --I just came to bury my brother !-- I'm glad U here this morning Bud !-- I needed a friend !



 Well I sure wish I was there getting baked with you buddy  just hang in there the best you can  and like you said man you're not there for them you're there for him :48:   I just noticed last night I still have some of my deep chunk seeds  I think you would really like some of this I can't really put my finger on the smell or the taste other than it is very very sweet my  One buddy says it taste like lemons I told him I think your on drugs lol  he said I sure am I'm on your drugs but anyways to be honest I think you'd really like some of these I don't know if I should try to breed them and create some f2s and send them out to you or just send you what I got and if you're lucky enough to get a boy and a girl maybe breed them and send some back to me

This is her


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Might sound silly but will that seed  hoard U got gonna be O.K. !-- U got insurance on the house but if U have to swim out ? -- Bring your best seed and keep'm dry ! -- Be safe !- U can get more seed!


----------



## Keef

What ever U want to do Bud !-- I don't remember if I ever gave U my address but I got no problem with that !
It does sound tasty !-- Maybe U should make some seed !-- I'd like to give tbem A try  but I kinda got too many  things I'm working on and it will be awhile before I could get to them ! -- I'm headed back to the bathroom and finish that pipe !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What ever U want to do Bud !-- I don't remember if I ever gave U my address but I got no problem with that !
> It does sound tasty !-- Maybe U should make some seed !-- I'd like to give tbem A try  but I kinda got too many  things I'm working on and it will be awhile before I could get to them ! -- I'm headed back to the bathroom and finish that pipe !



 Ah will figure it out when the time comes  what do you got in that pipe today


----------



## Keef

Wondering if I brought enough ? 

View attachment 20170120_094356.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Wondering if I brought enough ?



 Looks like you should be good for a few hours anyways


----------



## Keef

Maybe Bud Maybe !--- Forgot to make me up some caps !-- I'm working my way toward bullet proof  !-- 
Problem for me is I don't come home often and too many people want to Visit and I'm not really in the mood !-- Still trying to figure out how to avoid it as much as possible ! --Maybe more weed then I think about it again ?


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I mighta avoided that question on purpose !-- How about we just call it Very Good Weed  !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- I mighta avoided that question on purpose !-- How about we just call it Very Good Weed  !



Hahahah sounds good to me


----------



## Rosebud

good morning All

Keef, i think ya got it covered for another hour or so.. Drive careful on your way home and don't hurt anyone while your there.

Umbra, we are going to be right behind you on the flooding.. Are you in a dry zone? I hope so.


----------



## oldfogey8

i thought i had and epiphany this morning when i was looking for a new watering can. i thought using a hand pumped sprayer would allow me extra reach into the tent and allow me to water the entire soil surface more evenly. then i thought, i can't be the first to try this. anyone else using a a hand pumped sprayer? it seems a lot easier to water for me.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- We coming home Saturday Evening --long, long time !-- D.D. up having some coffee and getting her swerve on !-- We got to go out to the home place ! -- I should packed some caps and brought that Tumeric !-- Lost my reading glasses !-- Having to use D.D.'s and they ain't strong enough !-- A Walmart trip first !-- You're brilliant Rose !-- Might as bought me an extra  hour or so before I have to show !


----------



## Keef

OF -- What up ? -- Do what works for U !-- Sounds like a plan ! -- I'm a water pharmer I don't know about such things ! -- I'm thinking about a premixed nute water delivery system so I can top off my boxes with a hose !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> good morning All
> 
> Keef, i think ya got it covered for another hour or so.. Drive careful on your way home and don't hurt anyone while your there.
> 
> Umbra, we are going to be right behind you on the flooding.. Are you in a dry zone? I hope so.


 There is a river nearby that is beginning to overflow. As the crow flies, it is about 3 blocks away. To drive there is more than a mile. We are at the top of a ridge, so we are on high ground. Maybe 300 ft up from river. Neighbors fences are down. Took my flagpole down just in time. Pool is overflowing. Dogs won't even go outside.


----------



## umbra

oldfogey8 said:


> i thought i had and epiphany this morning when i was looking for a new watering can. i thought using a hand pumped sprayer would allow me extra reach into the tent and allow me to water the entire soil surface more evenly. then i thought, i can't be the first to try this. anyone else using a a hand pumped sprayer? it seems a lot easier to water for me.


 Ha, ha...I use more than 100 gallons every time I water.


----------



## umbra

I see YD and G13 are over at Ozzie's.


----------



## Keef

I wish them well Umbra ! -- I been kinda preoccupied ! -- I missed whatever happened !--


----------



## oldfogey8

I guess that would not work for you umbra, huh? Sounds like you need a firehouse maybe.


----------



## Budlight

I definitely think 2017 has some pretty crazy weather in store for us  glad to hear you're on higher ground Umbra


----------



## Keef

OF -that's why I'm trying to decide which way to go with a small production water pharm ! -- No since in making it harder than it has to be !-- I can crank it out as small plants or use less plants and veg them bigger !-- I'm gonna run this 4 box bloom rotation for a while  with an eye on what if I had a bunch of them ? -- What will be easiest on this old body ? -- If I'm gonna be pressing a lot of oil then plant size does 't really matter to me !-- Am I wrong to think in grams per sq. meter instead of plant size and how much I can get off one plant ?-- -


----------



## Budlight

Not at all buddy sometimes bigger isn't always better   Bigger means that you need better room circulation more ventilation and bigger lights or more lights  when I have five of them in one bin by the time they're done veging and ready to go in the flower room they are so crowded it's not funny


----------



## Keef

I watch what U guys do Bud !-- - It is beautiful !--- They end prohibition before I'm where I want to be I got no problem switching to anther water pharming system !--- I'm gonna probably switch to that 3 part GH -Lucas formula just so U guys can help me dial it in !-- Nothing wrong with batonacare but I'd like to be able to see what other nutes can do !-- Be several months before then though !
I been kinda worried about Nick !-- He got a river in his backyard and the whole Mississippi Valley to Appalachia  is getting or are gonna get a flood !


----------



## Budlight

That's definitely not good Keef I sure hope he is OK I noticed he  hasn't  been on here at all this morning


----------



## oldfogey8

i agree with budlight that bigger isn't always better. i have a ton of popcorn that has a ton up trichs and it smokes just fine for me. it doesn't have the bag appeal that a banana sized bud has but the popcorn has worked for me. i too am looking at going with the 3 part gh nutes after seeing the magic hamster spins using that stuff. still early in my grow so i am using som older gh gobox stuff i have laying around...


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true OF !-- Still have to break a big bud up same as popcorn to put it in the pipe !-- I do O.K. !
Just trying to get things worked out before to be the easiest for me and gets me the bestest -mostest --The easiest !--


----------



## Budlight

What do you guys mean bye gh 3 parts


----------



## RubyRed

Budlight said:


> What do you guys mean bye gh 3 parts




its a 3 part nutrient  from General Hydroponics




:ciao:  OldFarts


----------



## umbra

general hydroponics flora series; flora micro, flora gro, and flora bloom.
http://generalhydroponics.com/floraseries/


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> general hydroponics flora series; flora micro, flora gro, and flora bloom.
> http://generalhydroponics.com/floraseries/



 Thank you Umbra that's what I thought but wasn't sure that's exactly what I use


----------



## Budlight

Do you guys add anything extra with your GH nutrients


----------



## umbra

I ph it to 6.0. In flower I add liquid cool bloom and cannazym.


----------



## Keef

Packing another pipe and hiding in the bathroom !-- Keef getting about fed up with prohibition!


----------



## Budlight

Thank you for the tip Umbra  The only thing I have been adding was some  Royal gold  organic flowering bio catalyst  not quite sure what to think of it


----------



## Keef

That's  better !-- I use a grow nute -a bloom  -- A water conditioner called Hydroguard  -- Cal/Mag because of the RO water !--  I use about a third of the recommended amount of grow or bloom !-- I'm worried I may have to add less than what that Lucas formula recommends ! -- When I harvest and refill a box I add a scoop of Micos and my regular nutes -Bout 12 gallons --In bloom they start in fresh box of nutes and  I only top off after that !-- I know I grow small plants but I see no reason to do a nute change !-- I seen with my own eyes it is not a problem !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That's  better !-- I use a grow nute -a bloom  -- A water conditioner called Hydroguard  -- Cal/Mag because of the RO water !--  I use about a third of the recommended amount of grow or bloom !-- I'm worried I may have to add less than what that Lucas formula recommends ! -- When I harvest and refill a box I add a scoop of Micos and my regular nutes -Bout 12 gallons --In bloom they start in fresh box of nutes and  I only top off after that !-- I know I grow small plants but I see no reason to do a nute change !-- I seen with my own eyes it is not a problem !



Keef if it works grow with it hahaha  your plants look pretty good to me


----------



## Keef

Wanna piece of King Cake ?-- Big cinnamon roll with colored sugar icing -- This one has cream cheese filling ! 

View attachment 20170120_131213.jpg


----------



## Budlight

When you guys are feeding with GH  how close do you follow the chart


----------



## oldfogey8

My plan was to use the recommended serving size and go from there. I am sure the experienced growers here let the plants tell them what they need. I want to have some plants that are so green they almost look black and shiney too. I have seen so plants on here that look so healthy and vigorous, I'd almost be afraid they would grab me, pull me in the tent and feed off me... &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Keef

Hey we staying at this place across the street from this big lake -- It all looks  different but I just realized that right across the street when I was 17--- I recovered a body in 30 feet of water  on the side of a sunken road  ! -- Black water scuba man ? -- No more !


----------



## Budlight

Got these given to me yesterday not quite sure what I'm gonna do with them but couldn't turn them down they were free


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Hope everyone is hanging in there.
Got some weed from a old buddy today. I buy a 1/2, He brings a bag that looks like a O.
Very whispy weed. It got me high. And it was grown outdoors. 
Got go deal with the 3 Fem beans that sprouted.


----------



## WoodHippy

Bud If those are 3 to 5  gal you could use them to make wine. 
I would of took them fast.


----------



## Keef

U could use them for wine but I'm sold on 5 gallon buckets with a good tight lid for brewing but that's  because I freeze it off and need to poke some holes to get to the brandy !--Just making wine they will work !-- I got a couple 5 gallon and 2 1/2 gallons ones I use to store RO water for the grow !- Let it stabilize before I use it !


----------



## Budlight

They are 5 gallon that's why I took them  now just what to do with them  I have always been a fan of apple pie moonshine.  Anyone on here have any good recipes


----------



## Keef

Bud --100 proof strong enough ? --  I made some Caramel Apple Pie brandy ? --


----------



## Keef

This ain't grain alcohol with apples and apple pie seasoning !-- I fermented apple pie filling !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud --100 proof strong enough ? --  I made some Caramel Apple Pie brandy ? --



 That sounds pretty damn tasty  I just might have to try and make some of that


----------



## Keef

5 lbs or cans of Apple pie filling ---5 lbs sugar -- 1 package of red star wine yeast !-- blend or mash up pie filling add water and sugar stir together good add yeast !-- I use these bubbler air locks -- U want to allow the CO2 escape but keep outside air out !-- U might need to ferment in the grow room for the temp !-- Takes about 2 weeks for the yeast to eat all the sugar and turn it into alcohol !-- U can get a thing to measure the sugar content or U can just taste it !-- Any sweetness at all and it's  not ready !-- I can see the bubbles slow down in my airlock bubbler !--After the sugar is gone -- I put it in the freezer for 24 hours -- The poke some holes in the ice the alcohol will be in the middle !-- Freeze that in a my jug until no more ice forms and it's  done !-- Kill the yeast a sweeten slightly !


----------



## Keef

Add water to Apple mash to make 5 gallons --Then add yeast !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> 5 lbs or cans of Apple pie filling ---5 lbs sugar -- 1 package of red star wine yeast !-- blend or mash up pie filling add water and sugar stir together good add yeast !-- I use these bubbler air locks -- U want to allow the CO2 escape but keep outside air out !-- U might need to ferment in the grow room for the temp !-- Takes about 2 weeks for the yeast to eat all the sugar and turn it into alcohol !-- U can get a thing to measure the sugar content or U can just taste it !-- Any sweetness at all and it's  not ready !-- I can see the bubbles slow down in my airlock bubbler !--After the sugar is gone -- I put it in the freezer for 24 hours -- The poke some holes in the ice the alcohol will be in the middle !-- Freeze that in a my jug until no more ice forms and it's  done !-- Kill the yeast a sweeten slightly !



 Sweet thanks buddy I'm definitely going to try this  The pair one that you make sounds really tasty as well


----------



## Keef

Bud that 5 gallons will make about 1/2 gallon of  potent brandy !--  Only thing I've had problems getting right is peach !-- Frozen fruit comes in a 5 lbs bag !-- Blueberry -Cherry --Strawberry all work well! -- The pear I made with 3 -36 oz cans of pears in heavy syrup !-- No matter the fruit the recipe stays about the same !-- Note if U freeze it too long the first time it can freeze solid !-- U want to drain the brandy when there is still about 2 gallons of liquid -- 24 hours in a freezer works for me !-- Then I switch to milk jugs and freeze it again until I can get it all into a one gallon jug !-- U can stop there it'll be about 80 proof !- It will need to be sweetened some to bring out the proper flavor !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud that 5 gallons will make about 1/2 gallon of  potent brandy !--  Only thing I've had problems getting right is peach !-- Frozen fruit comes in a 5 lbs bag !-- Blueberry -Cherry --Strawberry all work well! -- The pear I made with 3 -36 oz cans of pears in heavy syrup !-- No matter the fruit the recipe stays about the same !-- Note if U freeze it too long the first time it can freeze solid !-- U want to drain the brandy when there is still about 2 gallons of liquid -- 24 hours in a freezer works for me !-- Then I switch to milk jugs and freeze it again until I can get it all into a one gallon jug !-- U can stop there it'll be about 80 proof !- It will need to be sweetened some to bring out the proper flavor !



 Thank you so much for teaching me this Keef  I think it's gonna be fun to do


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
I see U down there Nick !-- U swimming today ? -- South got hammered last night and it's  moving east for any it missed !


----------



## oldfogey8

baked saturday morning walk with my boy jo.

now time for a nap... 

View attachment IMG_2717[1].jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning folks.  S'posed to be 67 deg. today.  Barring unforseen problems I hope to get my rafters done today.   I hold no presumptions of putting tin up but I can hopefully drive my last nail.  Lets smoke one and help me prepare.:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? -- Didn't U break a toe ? -- How's it healing !-- The weather gonna let U work dry today ?

OF !-- Legal MJ farmer !-- One day I be legal too !-- No probably not but it sounds good !-- Pretty morning up there !-- We in heavy fog this morning with some more rain later !--  Cuz  -- I'm ready to go home and check the garden !-- I know it's fine but U know how we be ?


----------



## oldfogey8

i make excuses to go check my garden, keef. the struggle is real...


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> What up Nick ? -- Didn't U break a toe ? -- How's it healing !-- The weather gonna let U work dry today ?



Yeah, broke a toe but that was a week ago. It is feeling a lot better today.  A combination of Blueberry and Aleve.   :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC 
Keef hang in there, Almost on your way home.
oldfogy it should look like that here in Mo. it's 47 and gonna hit 60 Crazy.
Nick thought you would be to wet. hope ya get it done.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
OF, nice to see that picture... I miss seeing the earth, we still have 2 feet of snow.. Pretty at your place.

Keef, are you home? 

St. Nick, i will join you!   I think i am late.. Glad your toe is better. ouch.


----------



## Keef

I hope it heals quickly Nick !-- U got stuff to do ! -- I like me some blueberry in the morning myself !

O.F. I got stuff sexing too !-- I know I'll get back before a boy could bloom but I worry !


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I would rather be home !-- We headed back Sunday morning !-- I got brothers and sisters gonna be at the funeral !-- Did I ever tell U I was the oldest of ? -- I'm not sure !-- My father was a prolific baby maker !-- I never even met some of them !-- I need to get back to that pipe !--  Found some decarb in my magic box --emptied some Tumeric caps and made me some real medicine !-- I took some Tumeric too !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning MP friends. Weedhopper is home for the weekend.  Im going to be working in Shreveport for bout 5 months. I will be home every weekend. My Wife and Granddaughter not happy,,but they know that's what Pawpaw has to do to pay the bills. Im not happy about being gone,,but very happy about the Contract. 
Rose i very much enjoyed talking to you yesterday on my way home. Its like talking to my Mom. Love you bunches Mam.


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper !-- It's  good to see U having plenty work but it would suck being gone all week !-- Enjoy the weekend and family !


----------



## Rosebud

WH, you kinda made my day. Thank you for calling. 

Good luck today Keef. Thinking of you and DD. "This pot aint gonna smoke itself" keef


----------



## DirtyDiana

Morning OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484182819393.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone's having an excellent Saturday morning :48:


----------



## Dan789

Good morning all, just getting up to speed on the OFC.   Just seeing the sun start to poke through the clouds here in N Cal.  We've been getting rain like crazy this season.  The weatherman keeps saying we're not out of the drought yet, what **. 
My improvised rain gauge, (this is just from the last week.) 

View attachment IMG_0085.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning Dan !-- U getting it as bad as the central valley or what ever ya'll call it ? -- I experience one of those huh ? Moments myself !-- Water running in the streets for days and there was a public service announcing that we were in a drought and U could get a ticket for watering your yard !-- I just shook my head !-- This the world we live in !


----------



## Rosebud

Wow that is a lotta rain!   We will be flooding here in a while...


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Dat's a lot of womens marching !-- Looks almost as big as the crowd yesterday !


----------



## Rosebud

Little bigger than yesterday...  Subways are full... woohoo.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had a couple of GF'S who marched in Austin last night. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Budlight

So I asked the wife last night where is the garden hoses she says I'm pretty sure I wrap them up and put them all away before winter hits I'm like sweet so I go looking for today I decide to look under the deck and this is what I see 







Good thing she wrap them up and put them away


----------



## Keef

I never seen nothing like this before !-- How many cities involved ? -- They was reporting from so many  cities I got confused !


----------



## oldfogey8

bud - time to make an ice sculpture?


----------



## Keef

I thought he had filmed an apparition or did some air brushing !-- Why don't it melt ?


----------



## Budlight

Well I'd have to say it's pretty quiet around here for a Saturday  hope your day is going OK Keef and DD :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry guys,,i been busy changing oil on my truck and such. Gotta be ready for Monday. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Plants still growing and it's A-O:K in the grow room. 

Keef, DD safe journey home tomorrow. :48:


----------



## Budlight

That's good to hear Ness hope you're having a good evening :48:


----------



## Budlight

Wow Umbra I was looking at the Greenpoint seats do they ever have a lot of amazing stuff  trying to pick just one thing from them is damn near impossible


----------



## umbra

Ha, ha. I have a couple dozen of ~Gu's work. In the tent sexing we have a couple of winners for sure. The sour banana sherbet is simply intoxicating. The triangle kush x goji is the winner, winner chicken dinner. The wifi 43...eh ok. The Oregon Lemons... it's still only 3 weeks in. Terps are mild. The 818 SFV could be something special. The hunt continues.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Ha, ha. I have a couple dozen of ~Gu's work. In the tent sexing we have a couple of winners for sure. The sour banana sherbet is simply intoxicating. The triangle kush x goji is the winner, winner chicken dinner. The wifi 43...eh ok. The Oregon Lemons... it's still only 3 weeks in. Terps are mild. The 818 SFV could be something special. The hunt continues.



 I've been looking for something with sherbet the wife really likes the sound of it so I think I'm definitely going to try and  pick up the sour  Banana sherbet when these ones come down in about two weeks  I just started  flushing  them today


----------



## Budlight

That sucks I'm not seeing it on their list they must be sold out


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  not sure which version of the 818 you got but the C.C  Version sure does sound good  The flavour seems to be what everybody's after these days


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Ha, ha. I have a couple dozen of ~Gu's work. In the tent sexing we have a couple of winners for sure. The sour banana sherbet is simply intoxicating. The triangle kush x goji is the winner, winner chicken dinner. The wifi 43...eh ok. The Oregon Lemons... it's still only 3 weeks in. Terps are mild. The 818 SFV could be something special. The hunt continues.



got a keeper still going from GU, as well as the ONYCDxSTARDAWG, popped 5 of the 10 i had, found one that was ok, but super stretchy, so i let it go..



howdy everyone, still swinging like a spider here:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC, still dark thirty... must be time to smoke though.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose,,having coffee with ya Mam.
What up Bud and Lyfespan.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I made major headway yesterday.  Ready for tin over the majority of the roof.  Now I need a couple of days to recover from yesterday.  My foot is pretty sore after a day of going up and down a ladder. Its supposed to rain for the next couple of days so I will be medicating heavily to prepare for round two.  

I did discover one thing though.  Blueberry messes with my sense of balance.  Great for pain,  not so hot for balance and walking on rafters.  Join me for a bowl and a mug?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud

Oh dear, don't smoke and walk on rafters Nick, glad you lived to tell us... be careful..

WH, I would love to join you for coffee and some old purple haze i found. My '15 grow was good. lol  I am waiting for  mr rb to get up and move my LED's for me... my plants are telling me they are tooo close... Maybe i just go turn it off. they are in veg, shouldn't hurt.. The light is just too bright.  What time do you have to leave. I am sorry you have to work out of town but glad you have the job.. You are a good husband and grandpa  and friend.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks, Hope everyone is Higher than me. And I am pretty high. 
Getting itchy to start some seed. Ak 48 for sure and prob. Misty Kush. 
Hoping for a BB King Girl. One gonna be run outdoors for sure.
Be safe in you travels Keef and D.D.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

morning kids 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

HI JOE! So very nice to see you this morning. Do you have snow?


----------



## mrcane

Gooood Morning O.F.C....
    Day off from school...??
          Been   40s and over cast here..lovin it 
..............:48:..........


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Oh dear, don't smoke and walk on rafters Nick, glad you lived to tell us... be careful..
> 
> WH, I would love to join you for coffee and some old purple haze i found. My '15 grow was good. lol  I am waiting for  mr rb to get up and move my LED's for me... my plants are telling me they are tooo close... Maybe i just go turn it off. they are in veg, shouldn't hurt.. The light is just too bright.  What time do you have to leave. I am sorry you have to work out of town but glad you have the job.. You are a good husband and grandpa  and friend.



Thanks Rose.
Yeah,,,i will be leaving every Monday morning bout 630 am and coming home on Friday evening. Yes it is hard. I really miss my Girls ( Wife and Granddaughter ) but i need this Contract and the money. Business has been bad for way to long. Brought my main two guys back. They been with me bout 20yrs. They are very happy.
Gonna watch some football today and chill.


----------



## umbra

Good morning one and all. Guess what? It's raining...again. A bowl and a cup. Simple. Lazy Sunday morning. Garage is overflowing. These golden tickets got a lot bigger from my trimming them back. Probably too many plants at this point, lol.
Bud, sour banana sherbet is by Crockett Family Farm. Attitude seeds.


----------



## mrcane

Go Pats!!!!!
Glad to hear that you landed a good contract WH.
Be safe ol man.......


----------



## WeedHopper

Watch who you calling old,,,ya young Whiper Snapper. :smoke1:


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Rose,,having coffee with ya Mam.
> What up Bud and Lyfespan.



 Just crawled my but out of bed how are you doing this morning hopper :48:


----------



## Budlight

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> morning kids
> 
> :48:



 Good morning Joe hope you're off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning one and all. Guess what? It's raining...again. A bowl and a cup. Simple. Lazy Sunday morning. Garage is overflowing. These golden tickets got a lot bigger from my trimming them back. Probably too many plants at this point, lol.
> Bud, sour banana sherbet is by Crockett Family Farm. Attitude seeds.



Sweet thanks Umbra  i'm going to try my hardest to get my hands on some of that  just the sound of it makes my mouth water in my brain throb Ha ha ha  there's another one that I was looking up to  I can't remember the name of it I have it written down out in the garage something cheesecake or something supposedly it's supposed to hit up to 35% THC I would never imagine to get it anywhere close to that but it would be nice to have something super strong but yet super tasty I'm like  you I have a lot a rich people I'm up against and can't really  afford to lose the people I got  it's funny when it takes about $1 million to apply for a dispensary license you wouldn't think there would be as many of them popping up as there is


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Watch who you calling old,,,ya young Whiper Snapper. :smoke1:



Yeah still young @ 60......still puffin too :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Made it home last night !-- Plants are good !-- D.D. sleeping in !-- I want to go get my pups but the wind is howling out there and this rental car would blow away !-- It tried to kill me on the whole trip !-- Gonna take days before I can move much again !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Made it home last night !-- Plants are good !-- D.D. sleeping in !-- I want to go get my pups but the wind is howling out there and this rental car would blow away !-- It tried to kill me on the whole trip !-- Gonna take days before I can move much again !--



 Good morning buddy glad you and D.D made it home OK  hope you start feeling better my friend :48:


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  There is quit a storm out there.  Sure glad, I grow indoors.  

YD how are you doing over there?  Buckle Up and be safe.  

Everyone be safe today.  Keef, DD glad to here you made it home and your grow is good.  I keep losing the internet because of the weather.  It is quiet now.  I hope that doesn't mean something.  Time for a bowl.  And coffee at hand.


----------



## Keef

Box of Nurse Larry and Master Kush -- 2nd --pic of the midget B.B. jungle !-- I don't think they gonna make it to the 1st !--This will help some Bud ! 

View attachment 20170122_104609.jpg


View attachment 20170122_104640-1.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

I must be near you ness. heavy rain with warnings then a calm period . but more coming. lol
good looking girls keef


----------



## ness

Check on my grow.  The T/75 and H/78.  I got to invest in a dehumidifier.  What will happen with high humidity for a long time does anyone have any idea's?


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Check on my grow.  The T/75 and H/78.  I got to invest in a dehumidifier.  What will happen with high humidity for a long time does anyone have any idea's?



 How high is your humidity Ness


----------



## ness

It is running 78 right now Bud.


----------



## umbra

ness said:


> Check on my grow.  The T/75 and H/78.  I got to invest in a dehumidifier.  What will happen with high humidity for a long time does anyone have any idea's?


The plants become more likely to get powder mildew and bud mold.


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> It is running 78 right now Bud.



 What kind of ventilation are you running  and is it possible to add an extra osculating fan in there somewhere that could possibly help as well  it won't help a lot but it'll help a little  it's funny on how where you live can dramatically change that I'm fighting like hell to keep my  humidity at  40  and that is with two humidifiers


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  do you know anybody who has ran any of the mad scientist genetics  i'm extremely interested in his cheesecake


----------



## umbra

there were a bunch of guys over at firestax growing out his gear. no issues that I know of.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> there were a bunch of guys over at firestax growing out his gear. no issues that I know of.



Thanks buddy  hope you're having a good morning so far


----------



## Budlight

Well I'd have to say she's come along way after I just about killed her just can't wait for this Mendocino purp to be done I really miss the taste of this one 

















Maybe I'll throw a shot of my White widow in there as well






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra

very nice indeed


----------



## Keef

Work it Bud !-- I get stuck smoking this stuff Umbra bred !-- The White - x- Nepal Indica ( Umbra's White Indica)-- Anyway it got  this stuff all over it !-- Wasn't trimmed !-- I forgot ! -- Smokes nice and mild with a hint of a peppery finish but with a little hint pine ? - mint ? 

View attachment 20170122_131859-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra --ya did good ! - Fresh outta drying no cure -no nothing !-- That's  when it's at it's worse !-- U bred a keeper for sure Cuz !


----------



## St_Nick

I pulled two males today.  My glasses are broken and I am having a tough time making out sex but I'm sure I have at least 4 females.  I'm going to scrog 2 of them, which are looking like a pure Sativa (Nirvana mystery seeds).  They are screaming for it.  May add another light and cage up the Hoeberry and Nirvana indicas after I'm sure I've found all the males.  They getting bushy and starting to stretch..


----------



## Keef

Nick that Hoe Berry gonna work U !--SCROG it !-- This one U gonna want to  keep ! - Plan on some bandage  !-- I'm training a loop in the stalk of one as anchor point !-- I'm tie her to herself ! -- Cuz -- U keep an eye on her in late bloom for those stars like I got !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> very nice indeed



 Thank you very much man your compliments really mean a lot to me


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Work it Bud !-- I get stuck smoking this stuff Umbra bred !-- The White - x- Nepal Indica ( Umbra's White Indica)-- Anyway it got  this stuff all over it !-- Wasn't trimmed !-- I forgot ! -- Smokes nice and mild with a hint of a peppery finish but with a little hint pine ? - mint ?



 Looks really good Keef I bet she's tasty


----------



## Keef

It is  Bud but 1st time I run something and find a girl and I do sex them small -- I get my cuts and let the little thing run !-- Gives me a taste -- and an idea how long it takes to finish !-- I think I got bout 3 healthy rooted White Indica clones !-- Next time I run it I'll run a box at a time like I do the B.B. !- - I'm Sexing a White Indica now and I'm thinking it might be male !--
If it is I'm keeping him !-- So Umbra U find me a name for your boy  child ?- If it is a male ?
Got a fine GDP-X-B.R. queen back there by those 2 Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel girls -- I need to take some cuts !-- I need a tasty Strawberry!


----------



## DirtyDiana

What he says........ good day OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484615339334.jpg


----------



## Keef

I don't drink anymore but dis bout covers it ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra is it GDP-x- BPU or the other way round ? - Since I got a girl now I thought I better find out her proper name !-- Still got 2 The White -x- Black Rose to sex !-- and one Riot Berry -x- BPU ? -- Plus a couple BPU-X-GDP  (?) 
Trying  this knew variety I just got dried from 1st run !-- I forget what it's called but it's Purple and it's  a Haze !-- Keef got a fine buzz working but he still no move good !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra is it GDP-x- BPU or the other way round ? - Since I got a girl now I thought I better find out her proper name !-- Still got 2 The White -x- Black Rose to sex !-- and one Riot Berry -x- BPU ? -- Plus a couple BPU-X-GDP  (?)
> Trying  this knew variety I just got dried from 1st run !-- I forget what it's called but it's Purple and it's  a Haze !-- Keef got a fine buzz working but he still no move good !



The female goes first, then the male. So all bpu strains are dads. So bb x bpu, gdp x bpu, riotberry x bpu. All the blackrose strains the blackrose was the dad.


----------



## Keef

Everytime I think I got it I get confused again !-- Momma first !-- See I thought the dad went first !--  The White -x- Black Rose ! --  The White was the mom !-- OK !-- That makes sense to me now !-- That Black Rose -- Has a genetic anomaly !-- The White -x- Black Rose  and GDP -x- Black Rose --In both  I've seen something interesting !-- This cycle of sexing I got 4 girls out of 5 plants !-- Scares me !-- U know the boys gonna even it up ? -- I got that Wonder Berry boy I names Herman !-- Not even sure why I kept him !--I'm looking for an outstanding male !--Looks like it'll be The White -x- Black Rose ! --


----------



## Keef

Some of my liquor went east with me and I only got a couple bottles left !-- We mashing in tomorrow! -- I think I just quit playing and use both 5 gallon fermenter for the same fruit !-- Help me decide -- Strawberry --Blueberry -BlackBerry  or Apple ?-- I think I need to build me some more fermenter buckets !-- Stop this running low problem !-- Maybe I just go get 2 more buckets and make 5 gallons of each ?--


----------



## ness

Hello OFC.  

umbra, Bud Thank You on the head up on the humidity situation.  Bud that sounds good another fan.  

Keef, Bud great looking buds you got there. 

View attachment 100_0314.JPG


----------



## ness

See if this works. 

View attachment 100_0362.JPG


----------



## ness

Testing 

View attachment 100_0329.JPG


----------



## ness

Still testing posting pictures. 

View attachment 100_0350.JPG


----------



## ness

Tt 

View attachment 100_0329.JPG


----------



## ness

Good night 

View attachment 100_0311.JPG


----------



## Keef

Evening Ms. Ness !-- Or should I say morning ? -- U figuring it out !-- Be nice to be able to post a pic when U have a problem !-- The worst of the storms miss U ? -- I saw earlier where tornados tore up the whole southeast ! -- I hope Kraven -Dog and the others came thru it O.K. ! -- Strange time of the year for these kind of storm !-- Maybe spring come early this year ?


----------



## Keef

Nick -- U do know to put a pad between your broke toe and the biggest one next to it and tape them together !-- It helps stabilize it while it heals like a splint or cast !-- U should probably wear something on it like that till it quits hurting !
Was that Bud have a Strawberry Rhino boy ? -- I got 2 - Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel girls   !-- Let's make some Strawberry babies ?-- I will have a good Strawberry! -- Might already !-- But how bout we do it anyway ! -- A Strawberry Rhino dad from Canada and a mom in South Texas that came here via California  ? -- That's  just how the O.F.C. rolls !-- Wait is that a Strawberry Rhino seed I sent ? -- If so that came from my buddy the Gloman in Illinois !-- Maybe we find us a strong O.F.C. Strawberry ?


----------



## Keef

5 lbs of frozen blueberries --5 lbs frozen strawberries--10 lbs sugar  and scout some preservative free apple sauce --preservatives kill my yeast for awhile !-- Fermented apple sauce with just a touch of cinnamon !--Remove 4/5th of the wine's water !--- Apple Jack it is !


----------



## WoodHippy

Man everyone plants looks good. Been playing washing machine repairman today.Ordered parts. Hopefully have the misses washing by Friday.
Planning this Outlaw outdoor made me think of using the indoors for a Quick Auto Run.
Decided to start 4 AK 48 and 4 Misty Kush Looking for Girls And Boys 
Should be in bed Got work Tomorrow.
Night Bro and Sister And Cuz


----------



## Keef

Good night Hippy !

Hey Rose -- Pic below of my light hangers !-- Hold the lock open and raise or lower it then release lock and it stays where U put it !-- No more trick knots and stuff !-- Can't find the package but they come in pairs ! 

View attachment 20170122_214357-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Ginger wanted to tell U something in dog language ! 

View attachment 20170122_215257_001.jpg


View attachment 20170122_215317-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good evening everyone hope everyone's having a good evening so far so last night I ordered a new air pump off Amazon just to check it out and it was really shocked it was at my house by tonight less than 24 hours this thing got here







And one of me poking around in the garden







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDiana

There was a shoot out at a mall in San Antonio-- geez!  Luckily only one dead. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482994867997.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nick -- U do know to put a pad between your broke toe and the biggest one next to it and tape them together !-- It helps stabilize it while it heals like a splint or cast !-- U should probably wear something on it like that till it quits hurting !
> Was that Bud have a Strawberry Rhino boy ? -- I got 2 - Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel girls   !-- Let's make some Strawberry babies ?-- I will have a good Strawberry! -- Might already !-- But how bout we do it anyway ! -- A Strawberry Rhino dad from Canada and a mom in South Texas that came here via California  ? -- That's  just how the O.F.C. rolls !-- Wait is that a Strawberry Rhino seed I sent ? -- If so that came from my buddy the Gloman in Illinois !-- Maybe we find us a strong O.F.C. Strawberry ?



 Yes we definitely have a strawberry rhino boy


----------



## Keef

They had them one for them mass casualty events in San Antonio today I hear !-- They said it was a robbery went wrong !-- 2 Bubba's gonna rob a jewelry store in da mall !-- Good Samaritan tries to stop him and gets shot dead !-- Another good Samaritan pulled out his sheet and  a gunfight in da mall commenced !-- 2 people's got kilt and 4 more suffered gunshot wounds -- Old man had to be transported to hospital for chest pain and a pregnant woman got hurt !--Then they was non gunshot related injuries !-- Which I understand perfectly !-Hurt they self trying to get da hell outta dodge !-- -  They don't play !-- Best thing to do in a gunfight ? -- Don't be there !


----------



## Keef

We'll do it Bud !-- When we get ready --I get U to chunk me some pollen over that invisible fence ?-- We share the seed !-- Was that U with the Pineapple Chunk !-- I get confused sometimes !-- U all look the same to me !--


----------



## Budlight

That's strawberry rhino and your girl will definitely make  some tasty seeds I think no it wasn't pineapple chunk it was deep chunk I have a pineapple chunk growing and let me tell you it's junk  well I shouldn't say jump I can't say that for sure yet it's too soon but I know I'll never grow it again way too tall and spindly of a plan :48:


----------



## St_Nick

G'morning all.  Keef,  I've broken that same toe 3 times now.  You would think I'd learn.  Takes about 4 days then I get functional again, (with stiff soled boots.)  Going without shoes is for dummies but I never learn.  :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this thing !
Nick did U do that silent scream each time U broke the toe ?--U need to start wearing shoes but I know how we be ?-- We do what we want and sometimes end up with things like broke toe or worse !-- Wonder how many times an ER visit started with hold my beer --Watch this !
Dam that hurts ! --I got my little toe on a corner wall or  something !-- Make U walk like Festus !--Whole leg hurts !
Bud we'll Make some Strawberry !--I'm gonna get some cuts rooted but when ever U can collect some pollen !-- I can flip one and have it ready when U are !


----------



## Keef

Mane the southeast got spanked by tornados !-- Like someone just shot the whole southeast with a tornado shotgun !-- Wonder if I'm gonna get the blame for that ?--I get blamed for lots of stuff !-- Sometimes rightly so !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got things to do, so I'm up. Morning OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1485117085061.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hunting a fine male down here !- 4 out of the last 5 plant I sexed were girls !-- I got one more The White -x-Nepal Indica to sex and 2 or 3 The White -x- Black Rose to sex !-- One dem gonna be my boy !-- GG#4  !-- I got plans for Yo a** !-- Black & White Glue ?-- But there's  this other thing too I want to breed -- Tranquil Elephantizer -x- B.B. King = D.D.'s Blue Elephant -- Black -White and Blue Elephant ?--Don't matter what U call it !-- I know it for what it is !-- This gonna be bad to the bone !-- Gonna be something I would  be proud to share with the O.F.C.  ! --


----------



## Budlight

Morning everyone morning Keef I will get on getting that strawberry Rhino ready hope everyone is off to a good start this morning  Ness  your plants are looking good


----------



## Keef

We make it happen Bud !-- How U collect pollen ? -- I do it by lean the plant over and put a paper bag over it's  head and slap it around some !-- If U do this U got to be sure not to let the bag get upside down or U dumb your pollen !-- Once I did that and just sent the whole paper bag to a friend ! -- Then U can carefully lean the girl over and stick her head in that  paper bag and knock her around some !-- Sometimes I do it 2 times just to be sure !-- Got to come back later and mist her with some water to kill any left over pollen  before she can rejoin the harem ! --Put her back with the girls with live pollen on her -- He gonna get to your other girls too !--That's  why I can only have one male at a time in bloom !-- At least this way U know who dad was if any seed do show up !--Iike the Bubblicious -x- B.B. King !-- Momma first !-- Right Umbra ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.. Laughed at dd sign. thanks. Keef, glad you are home and that little ginger is the cutest.
Off to the trainer first time in a month I bet.. Should be interesting... 

Keef, i have those hangers too and like them. Ness, yay so glad you have some good smoke in your future.. good for you.

hey Umbra, I see yo down there.  Happy Monday. Quite a weekend huh?


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I will get the strawberry  rhino  ready right away  right away  i'm excited to see how it's going to turn out should be pretty damn good :48:


----------



## umbra

Yes quite the weekend. Couple more days of rain and then a couple days off.


----------



## Keef

Umbra that new winter storm is gonna be above U and the flooding is going away ?
No doubt Bud !-- These girls are outta Umbra's  Bunch -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- We might have to dig around in the seed to find the best girls but we can do that !-- Big fat strong Strawberry !-- I don't even know if these carry that Strawberry terps yet !- But it is in they genes !


----------



## Budlight

Keef I was bored yesterday so I decided to try to DWC one of those bins &#55357;&#56904;  They don't hold that much water very well they get very pregnant looking very fast I had to write a ratchet strap around it for the night so when I came in the house I just ordered some more pumps from Amazon when they get here I'll switch them over to the drip feed style I'd have to say I'm having really excellent results with I am so happy wait to you see the   Roots that come out of the bottom of these bins :48:


----------



## Keef

I can see Bud !- I been excited for U for awhile !-- I plan to try a box Bud Style next time I add more boxes !-- 
Except I'm bring the water out the bottom of the box and drip it back thru the root !-- I'll be coming up on plant size some and down on plants numbers but I can't turn them loose yet !-- I'd quickly run outta room !
It is getting close to time to get serious about finding a Rosin Press !-- Liquid Weed coming to town !
See I think the heat from pressing vaporizes some of the natural volatile compounds !-- I'm not sure but Rosin Press oil make be thicker because of that !-- Me can fix that ! -- Still might get a CO2 extractor  one day !-- If it works better in e-cig carts !


----------



## Budlight

I'd really like to get one of those CO2 extractors as well but they're just so damn expensive  i've been looking all over my garage for the stupid aluminum plates that will work absolutely perfect for the rosin process and I cannot find them anywhere when I was doing the garage cleanup getting ready to build all the rooms I seen him but I Musta gave them to my buddy to take in for scrap metal very dumb on my half but that's how it is when you're a hoarder you always need it after you get rid of it but when you don't need it it will sit on the shelf for years


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Bud !-- I'm just gonna take the hit and lay out the money for a Rosin Press and stuff that goes with it !-- Get or build me a Kanga can type dry ice hash device !-- Know what I'm do Bud ? -- I'm use the pressed oil to pay for the CO2 extractor !-- I have no problem spending someone else's money !-Still not sure I need one yet !--That  CO2 extractor is a simple machine and someone gonna make a cheaper one soon !-- U are used to working with high pressure Bud U could probably build one !-- U put that cold CO2 under pressure on the weed or hash then turn the valve off so it hold the pressure  -- Then bring it up to about 50 C -- Super Critical -- CO 2 is not a gas anymore and not liquid either! -- This when the goodies come off !-- Anyway after about a half hour in this state U slowly  push more CO 2 thru as U open the exit end run CO2 thru it for 15 minutes or so U have to test !- When the CO2 "Ice" melts there be your oil !


----------



## Keef

D.D. at the store - I told her bring me 10 lbs of frozen fruit and 10 lbs of sugar !-- By the time the sun goes down I'll be mashed in on the way to brandy !


----------



## Budlight

I should do some more research on that CO2 extractor if that's all it really takes to make them work doesn't sound too bad I have lots of friends that are still pipefitters so I can get them to weld up all my flanges  because I am assuming it would be best to make it out of   Stainless steel and unfortunately I can weld everything except for stainless  and I don't weld stainless enough to go out and spend the money to be able to switch my machine over  but then again could probably just weld it with stick being as the flanges  will be pretty thick


----------



## Keef

Bud the extractors use a heavy wall pipe threaded on each end -- That is your extraction chamber where your hash or weed is packed into !-- Each end threaded and has a nipple  for attaching a valve !-- Turn off working chamber exit valve and bring pressure up to whatever they say !- I forget !- Probably equalize with the tank !-- Anyway then shut the intake valve off  and  with intake and exhaust  valves off warm up that extraction chamber and weed !-- U could probably use some heat tape --It would be nice to have a temp and pressure gauges !-- That thick wall extraction chamber gonna take awhile to warm up -- Be nice to know what the temp is inside the chamber !-- Go look !-- If U can do hydrolics U can do this !-- U only need the extraction chamber some gauges and valves !


----------



## Budlight

I'm definitely going to look into it  once I get these rooms under control I have some LED lights I want to build next  always so many fun projects on the go :48:  oh yeah plus I got some brandy I want to make


----------



## umbra

Someone I know at another site, built a closed loop system and is using ethanol in it. Finishes with a rotary evaporator. Let's see if I can get some pix. 

View attachment closed loop.jpg


View attachment wax.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's listed as the Simply "C" hash oil extractor !-- Always something going on !-- One of those water bottles U got was glass wasn't it ? -- Wanna use it for a still ? -- I draw U a picture and teach U about --heads --hearts and tails !-- U will need a ugh for that glass bottle that got a hole thru it to stick a piece of copper tubing snugly into !-- Put that glass jug full of strained mash into a water bath sitting on a piece of wood so the glass heats evenly !-- When the liquid in the jug hits about 190 F --alcohol vapor starts cooking off -- Then first 10% or so that comes off is poison !--Methanol and other nasties U don't want to drink !-- Then U get to the heart of the run !-- When the alcohol is about finished U hit the tails !-- Lots of water vapor not much more alcohol !-- Shut it down runs over !-- You'll  need a thump bucket but I explain later !-- U know how  an airline water trap works -- Same thing !-- Freeze wine or whiskey mash off first and U loose the heads somehow !-- Much higher return per gallon too !


----------



## Keef

Cool Umbra U musta posted that while I was typing !-- Very cold Anhydrous Ethenol ?


----------



## Keef

Everything has to be very dry and very cold !-- I don't have a rotary evaporator !- I put a bowl of extract in a shop vac and partially plug the sucking end --I bet I could pull that alcohol off !-- I put it out back first time in case it go boom !


----------



## Keef

I knew what these pics were while ago but alas I get high and forget! -- Pics of the garden ! 

View attachment 20170123_114724.jpg


View attachment 20170123_114637-1.jpg


View attachment 20170123_114355-1.jpg


View attachment 20170123_114319-2.jpg


View attachment 20170123_114307.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  that is one cool set up 

Keef  they are looking excellent my friend


----------



## Keef

Bud there is another extraction technique U might want to familiarize yourself with !-- HBC hash oil extraction !-- Working with pressure temp and vacuum !-- Should make some fine oil if a fellow could pull it off !-- There's  a sterilizing machine we used in surgery called an autoclave that could be adapted !-- I think !
It's  just another solvent free extraction technique ! -- Solventless extraction  is what I want without any heat if I can !


----------



## Keef

I see Smoking  grandpa down there !-- I hope he ain't trying to catch up where he left off !-- How U been old man ?-- Been what ? -- Bout a year?


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud I wanted to show U how to clarify wine or brandy !-- This is pear brandy --I let it set still a week or so all the solids will settle out like this !-- I then siphon it off into 750 mil. Bottles !-- I let the last one with the sediment set a week and get some more off it !-- They call this "racking" the wine ! -- U loose some in volume but it looks nicer and keeps sediment in the bottled product to a minimum ! 

View attachment 20170123_132744-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  I can honestly say I don't want anything that elaborate (or expensive) in my house.  That thing looks like the boiler room in a spruance class destroyer!  I'm diggin' the insulation though.:48:


----------



## Keef

Nick U got to watch Umbra he'll try to distract U !-- He got a Rosin Press and he making oil that way !-- I couldn't even find the kick starter on the pic of that thing Umbra posted !-- Me running something like that lit up as usual  ?--- I don't think it would work out well so well ! --


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick -- 151 proof Strawberry ? -- What would U even call such stuff?


----------



## St_Nick

Strawberry Mule-kick?


----------



## Keef

I'm not gonna do it this time Nick but it wants to be done !-- I gots 5 lbs of strawberries and 5 lbs blueberries and 10 lbs of sugar !-- I think it turns out that it cost me about $2.50  dollars for 750 mils of 80 proof brandy !-- 80 proof is plenty strong and I got a good idea how to make it tasty !-- Strong enough to use as a mixer !-- Just plain old sipping liquor !


----------



## Keef

When I start needing dry ice for hash !-- I just might have to do it !-- Colder I get that brandy the more water I can filter off as Ice !-- U think I can hit 151 ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud there is another extraction technique U might want to familiarize yourself with !-- HBC hash oil extraction !-- Working with pressure temp and vacuum !-- Should make some fine oil if a fellow could pull it off !-- There's a sterilizing machine we used in surgery called an autoclave that could be adapted !-- I think !
> It's just another solvent free extraction technique ! -- Solventless extraction is what I want without any heat if I can !


 Vacuum chambers are cheap, lol.
https://www.bestvaluevacs.com/bvv2qt-vac-rs1.html


----------



## Keef

Umbra I don't care how It gets done but I want that sticky stuff off the plant matter and clean enough to go thru an e-cig !-- Kraven said he could do it with alcohol !-- I can't !-- I use alcohol to make RSO !--- BHO don't taste good -- Can't get a CO2 machine yet which limits my options !-- Pretty sure I can make this work !-- Me and Umbra not working on some top secret project ! --If we was I would distract U from it or deny it !
No --I'll present "Alternative Facts " !


----------



## umbra

if you check that link, they have a CO2 machine, bho closed loop system, rotary evaporators, and vacuum ovens. Do you think they know what folks are using this for? lmaorotf


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks.
Hope all is well. Got 3 new Fem Seedling. Went from paper towel to cloning collars. Some of the clones will see dirt. most never will. Still got to start the other seeds. Need to make another box. 
This growing stuff is addictive.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I already been doing my research and hell yes they know what we use this stuff for !-- I had kinda figured CO2 oil would be the industry standard !-- I'm still not sure it won't be !-- but if it does Mr. Rosin can buy me one !-- I don't need to get real complicated to get what I want ! --  There'll be time for complicated later when we start growing them crystals !-- I didn't mean to say that it's got nothing to do with nothing there is no crystals ! ---Really,  really !

Hippy growing can become an expensive hobby  !-- I think I'm one light short of having enough lights for another set of 4 in bloom !-- Got to have the plants first but they coming !


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Evening Folks.
> Hope all is well. Got 3 new Fem Seedling. Went from paper towel to cloning collars. Some of the clones will see dirt. most never will. Still got to start the other seeds. Need to make another box.
> This growing stuff is addictive.



 Yes it is very addicting and it gets to be very costly to because you get to certain stages where you have no choice but to buy certain stuff and that  where the game starts to change :48:


----------



## Keef

Yup !-- I'm at one now Bud !-- I got to decide what I'm gonna do cause I'm be doing a lot of it !-- U can get tunnel vision so sometimes just stop changing stuff and back up and take another look !-- 
D.D. one her way to Austin !-- Sun's still up and I am already mashed in jack !-- Tommorrow those airlocks on top be tapping away !-- 

View attachment 20170123_172002-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

I know it expensive. But the reward is worth it. The Cob led I will end up building will still be cheaper than my radio hobby. Should of seen the wife when this showed up 3 years ago
1400 hundred buck new. Mine was used for 900 Bucks 

View attachment ts2000.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Weedhopper be in his room in Shreveport Louisiana. Been hanging 54" fabric backed Vinyl all day and my *** is dragging.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Bud U right but just remember all that trick chemistry ain't nothing unless U got the weed to run thru it !-- It all comes back to the farmer !-- We learn how to do what ever they gonna do with our weed and do it ourselves !-- Cut the wholesaler out !--It's gonna be like the wild west after prohibition ends round here and the wholesale sharks will be feeding !-- I'm produce a retail packaged product !-- Or 2 or 6 ! -- Legally unless they want me to pay big for some permit or something !-- I can do it without one !-- U just have to try to catch me and I'll be so dug in by then I won't even know where the grow is !-- I got a head injury I forget stuff at will ! - I'll use game cams too and anyone come snooping around ? -- I 'll know ! --If U wonder about that apartment D.D. getting in Austin !-- U post to !-- I'm do the shell game right here in real life and if I do it right ? -- I won't even be sure what happened !-- Me and D.D. got no problem but I gotta protect that nursing license until we don't need it anymore !-- She got nothing to do with the grow and even got a whole nother address !-- I'm bout to get dirty !-- This the way it got to go down !


----------



## Keef

Dam Hopper !--here have a toke U look beat !--sit down kick your shoes off !--


----------



## Keef

Hippy U gonna use those Cobb chips ? -- Teach me how when U get it down ?


----------



## WoodHippy

There are some other cob grower here at MP. As soon as I get it done. I will be happy to share. Giggy play a bit with Cobs.


----------



## WoodHippy

Weedhopper sounds like you need :48:


----------



## Keef

Hippy I want to learn to build the light boards the rest is plug and play !-- I plan on replacing the light boards in the Mars 300s I use ! -- I been in them I know how they tick !-- Weak link is the light board !-- Teach me to build light boards and I got the rest! -- Would really like to be able to change out light boards !-- and chips !
I never seen them but I hear Cobbs are the future of LEDs !-- Teach me how and I cover the walls and ceiling with them !


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight said:


> Yes it is very addicting and it gets to be very costly to because you get to certain stages where you have no choice but to buy certain stuff and that  where the game starts to change :48:


 Bud Have you giving any thought to DIY COB LED
I have a parts list here somewhere. True watt draw of 564 watt. DIY 260 Bucks. With the right grow i have Read 1.5 g a watt. Just my 2 cents.
I am currently chasing some china suppliers to cut the cost.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Hippy I want to learn to build the light boards the rest is plug and play !-- I plan on replacing the light boards in the Mars 300s I use ! -- I been in them I know how they tick !-- Weak link is the light board !-- Teach me to build light boards and I got the rest! -- Would really like to be able to change out light boards !-- and chips !
> I never seen them but I hear Cobbs are the future of LEDs !-- Teach me how and I cover the walls and ceiling with them !



I am still in my exploration I am in no way a expert. But I Did not know much about a lot of things. Just got to put my mind to it.


----------



## Keef

Dat's how we do !-- Like my whole tetra project !-- I have enough science to understand what I want to happen but it ain't that easy !-- I'll be back at it soon !-- I wanted to stop and just back up a minute !-- There's  a razor thin line I'm looking for in my Zombie Juice !-- Too strong it kills everything too weak and it won't get the job done !-- Took me most of a year to get it bracketed !-  To find out what strength kills them all and what strength was too weak !- Been walking in towards them middle from both ends !-- I think I'm riding the razor right now !-- I not only have to have the science to pull it off but the grow skills to keep it alive and thriving ! -- - After all I been thru to get here with it ? -- All the frustration and stuff ? --I be dammed if I stop at one and claim victory ! --


----------



## Keef

Caps came in !-- Did I get enough ? 

View attachment 20170123_192449.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Hey.  Broke my glasses and I can't see.   Are these all male? 

View attachment 20170123_204933.jpg


View attachment 20170123_204924.jpg


View attachment 20170123_204905.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Sucks growing old.


----------



## Keef

Nick I got +3.00 reading glasses  ! - I can still see far off but up close ? --Not so well !--- It's  a little fuzzy I don't know if that's my eyes or the pic but I think they all boys too !


----------



## Keef

Nick just hang out with me and we keep our old a** alive till they find the cure to aging !-- Just think of all the stories you'll have to tell about how it is to get old ! -- Broke my toe bout 5 times in the same day !-- It was back before they invented shoes !-- Ya'll too young to remember that !--


----------



## WoodHippy

No expert. 1 and 3 look male 2 look Hermi if those are balls like 3


----------



## Keef

Give me another 50 years of jacking with this plant;and I'll have monsters that U need climbing gear and one dem little hatchets so U can chop off the tricomes  !


----------



## St_Nick

I need +2 myself.  I really need a new pair anyway but I also need a new prescription.  Things are piling up on me now that I got this roof project about 70% done.  

I had 9 plants this morning and now, I have 3.  Every one of the Hoeberry was male and 3 of the 6 Nirvana were male.  I have one Indica dominant and 2 that are very Sativa.  Guess I'll be soaking more seeds tomorrow.  Worst luck I ever had with males.:joint4:


----------



## Keef

U know U would think there would be some rhyme or reason to this male female ratio !-- I just sexed some and  had 5 outta 5 plants all female !-- U know that ain't right for regular seed ? -- I expect some boys now and rightly so !-- I'm looking for a fruity purple boy and what I call a "Hammer Maker " boy !-- The Purple boy gonna come outta GDP -x- BPU -- The Hammer Maker coming for one of several boys to be !-- 2 chances at The White -x-Black Rose --One shot at Snow Desiel -- One more shot at The White -x- Nepal Indica !--- Do not make me germ some Bubba's Momma looking for a Hammer Maker cause I will ! --


----------



## Keef

Nick -- U got some more ? -- Get'm wet !-- I got a long run of boys coming --I can tell !-- It all evens out in the end !-- I'm not sure how I'm do this Hoe Berry she a giant hybrid but she smokes so nice !-- I have to show U something !


----------



## WoodHippy

Night OFC Hippy got to go to sleep. Gonna go get another box. Need to start some seeds.
St nick lets hope for girls fo both of us.
2 Nirvana Free here looks like 1 Sativa 1 Indica.
Time will tell


----------



## Keef

Me and this girl done danced before !--Do U know what U seeing ? -- Tie down loop in the stalk !-- She like to stretch so I break out the bond age gear !-- One more time and I'll have her stem  tied in a knot ! 

View attachment 20170123_205738-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef send me hoeberry I put her outdoors. Just kidding I got my hands full. And Gonna do a indoor Auto Grow. 
Yes Hippy got seed coming.


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> No expert. 1 and 3 look male 2 look Hermi if those are balls like 3



Sorry the pics aren't better, like I said I can't see.  Hippy, thats what I thought about the second one too.
:48:


----------



## Keef

Maybe I just loop-da- loop her all the way up !-- She gonna go buck wild !--


----------



## Keef

Hippy she ain't going anywhere !-- I have yet to attempt the famed green cut shipment !-I have caught but never pitched --- Well that one time don't count !-- Anyway maybe she make a trip one day !-- How's your cloning skills ?
That B.B. King is a monster if U turn her loose outside I seen pics !


----------



## St_Nick

The Hoeberry is a beautiful plant, very bushy.  I had 4, but couldn't use any.  The nirvana Sativa's that I started (3 of 6) I got 2 females. They are weak stemmed and flexible but they grow like mad and showed sex very quickly.  The other 3 were Indica and 2 were male.  The last one is a pretty nice Little female, I'll post some pics tomorrow and I have some more clones to take now that I know who's who.
:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Hippy she ain't going anywhere !-- I have yet to attempt the famed green cut shipment !-I have caught but never pitched --- Well that one time don't count !-- Anyway maybe she make a trip one day !-- How's your cloning skills ?
> That B.B. King is a monster if U turn her loose outside I seen pics !


Or we go S1 route. Hippy not afraid of making his own seed. Can't find the Pic.
Hippy grow's 1 lb plus Maters. Know that plant was 6 ft tall. It could hide some small plants.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I'm gonna start some more.  Trust me I got the fever.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef, Do you run those sprayers all the time, or in intervals?  I'm starting to really think about this water pharming.  One thing I noticed when growing out the Blueberry,  Dirt doesn't flower as quickly (mine) as youse guys was saying and you all do hydro.  I may just have to dip my toe in the water.  Might even lessen the throbbing


----------



## Keef

Nick they on a timer !--15 min on 15 off ! -- aquarium pump bubbler runs all the time !--  
This some Hoe Berry popcorn off the original !-- I sex the little thing get my cuts --Let it run and get a taste  of what it'll be like !-- I took it early -- Somebody took it early anyway ! 

View attachment 20170123_214138-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Still drying but the trichs tell me all I need to know and the flavor is nice ! -- She swing a big hammer too !


----------



## Keef

This my second girl from the first planting !-- I'm smoking her sister who was a couple weeks ahead of this one ! -- I got a few more seed !-- but I got a plan to jack her up !-- At least take some stretch out without hurting her ! -- Just wait till I find my Hammer Maker young lady ! --We gonna fix it !


----------



## Keef

I got 5 Hoe Berry seed left !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm going to start some more Blueberry, some 
bwb x bb and I got Da Perps.  I'm out of the Hoeberry. I need me some girls!


----------



## Keef

Night time caps kicking in !-- I seen something but I must not be high enough to understand it !-- It has something to do with -- I got 2 children of the Snow Lotus in the Snow Desiel and Black Berry Snow Lotus and a grandchild in D.D.'s Blue Elephant !--She the daughter of the Tranquil Elephantizer and the mighty B.B. --  There was Barney's  Night Shade and this Bubba's Momma -- I can't see how the pieces all fit !-- but I end up with another super mom like the Snow Lotus !-- Night Shade is a fem !-- Snow Desiel is unsexed !-- Black Berry Snow Lotus still in a bottle !- As is Bubba's  Momma !- Snow Desiel on Nightshade if it's  a boy ? -- Hummmm! - The White -x -Black Rose?  -- That'll work !


----------



## Keef

I'm making some seed this spring !-- Still not sure what !-- Depends on which boy shows up !-- Bud and I scheming on a Strawberry ! -- I got 4  GDP -x- BPU outta Umbra's Bunch I think !-- I got my girl and expect a boy !-- The White -x- Black Rose give me a boy I hope !-- If so I put him in there with my Hammers and make some seed !-- White Widow ? -- Master Kush ? -- The White -x- Nepal Indica ? -- GG#4 ? -- Nurse Larry ? -- Night Shade ? -and there's more !-- Won't be a bad cross among them !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef I think there's something wrong with my purple it's not going very purple do you think the nighttime temps could be too warm it gets to be like 20° 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Don't be counting varieties I got growing Nick all I got to say is I got more than 2 ! -- I didn't even get into colors and fruits !- 
Hey Hippy if U gonna grow outside ? - They not gonna be looking for them till fall ! -- Hide your plants in plain sight just make them look like something they not !-- Go to Hobby Lobby and get some plastic white or red flowers !-- Take the flowers and attach them to your plants --Maybe just the flowers !-- Everybody knows weed don't grow red or white flowers and the eyes move on !


----------



## Keef

Bud have U tried dropping the temp when lights out so it's at least 10 degrees (F) cooler when lights out ? -- Some just won't do it !-- I got 2 Purple Haze sister girls one is purple the other is not !-- GDP-x- BPU got a date with the one that does have color !-- We gonna mess around with some fruity purples !--


----------



## Budlight

She's went purple for me  The first time I grew her but that was seven years ago do you think age could have something to do with it and yeah usually drop the times around 10° different so maybe I'll go a little lower


----------



## Keef

Bud don't I see some Purple in that first pic !-- We gonna all have to swap some pollen and stuff make some tasty purples ! -- I'm have several  fruity varieties and a couple Purple ones some with both ! -- I want a purple blueberry and a purple blackberry !-- Maybe some lemon ?


----------



## Budlight

For sure Keef we definitely are going to have to do that  i'm going to set that strawberry rhino boy up fight away for you  I would love to get my hands on the tasty lemon   I just started  flushing  The purp  i'm going to let her go another 10 days or play it by Eye  Drop the temps down to about 18 or 19°


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Wake & Bake.  Keef, Bud, Nick nice pictures.  I will post a picture of Hippie Dawg today sometime.  It's almost 7 am here.  Well, I'm going to get a head start on house.  The sun while shine today.  Beautiful weather.  Everyone have a nice High Day.:tokie:


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Ness,  Coffee and a bowl?  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- That weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- Do your duty !--


----------



## bozzo420

done


----------



## Keef

Bozzo musta got a head start ! -- How U doing today old man ?


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everybody hope you guys are all off to a great start :48:


----------



## Budlight

Hey Umbra is it possible I gave my Mendocino perps too much nitrogen and that's why she's not going purple for me The last time I grew her she looked a lot like this and if you ask me this time she doesn't look anything like this  not the plant structure it self but the colour


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- One of them things make U go huh ? -I hope Umbra knows something cause I don't have a clue !-- Been mixing nutes and hauling water !-- I think it is filter change day too !-- Filter get clogged some pump has to work harder res heats up !- Not good !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Bud !-- One of them things make U go huh ? -I hope Umbra knows something cause I don't have a clue !-- Been mixing nutes and hauling water !-- I think it is filter change day too !-- Filter get clogged some pump has to work harder res heats up !- Not good !



 How much water are you running in each bin I run at least 4 to 5.    5 gallon pail's per two bins  and then I run a 12 inch air stone in each bin :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud my boxes got about 12-14 gallons each !-- I keep the water level above the pump but below the spray manifold !-- I run 2 - 2 inch stones off a 4 spot aquarium pump per box !-- Just keeping a constant flow of fresh air moving thru the inside of the box so the plant roots can get enough O2 !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud my boxes got about 12-14 gallons each !-- I keep the water level above the pump but below the spray manifold !-- I run 2 - 2 inch stones off a 4 spot aquarium pump per box !-- Just keeping a constant flow of fresh air moving thru the inside of the box so the plant roots can get enough O2 !



 I really like your boxes man if I ever switch that's what I'll be switching to  I sure noticed this GH nutrients is awfully hard on the air stones though when I used the cheap  no name nutrients from the grow shop was nowhere near as hard on them


----------



## St_Nick

Bud,  assuming all else is normal,  the color usually pops on the purple plants due to temp.  Try going down to around 65 deg  farenhiet  at night and the purple should come out if it is gonna.:48:


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Bud,  assuming all else is normal,  the color usually pops on the purple plants due to temp.  Try going down to around 65 deg  farenhiet  at night and the purple should come out if it is gonna.:48:



 Thanks Nick for the advice greatly appreciate it hope you're having an excellent morning so far I'm going to slowly start dropping the Temps in  there I should be down around  18 to 20° I won't know till I get in there this morning I just started dropping the temp last night :48:  The weird part about this plant is the first time I grew her was in the house in the spare bedroom so the coolest she got was room temperature and she still  went super purple


----------



## Keef

They alright for small plants Bud !-- I didn't have to drill each of those squares on the lid but I did !-- It has allowed me to keep many more varieties  than I could another way ! -- I got 8 of them and I can't undrill them !-- I may put just 5 -- 4 inch holes in my production bloom boxes !-- Each corner and one in the center !
I don't have use them all !-- I got real world problems with the boxes -- I need to get in the box to change the filter or the spray manifold if something gets clogged !-- Got me one of those light hangers cords for holding the lid up while I work inside !  -- Little plants I can do but much bigger and I got problems !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> They alright for small plants Bud !-- I didn't have to drill each of those squares on the lid but I did !-- It has allowed me to keep many more varieties  than I could another way ! -- I got 8 of them and I can't undrill them !-- I may put just 5 -- 4 inch holes in my production bloom boxes !-- Each corner and one in the center !
> I don't have use them all !-- I got real world problems with the boxes -- I need to get in the box to change the filter or the spray manifold if something gets clogged !-- Got me one of those light hangers cords for holding the lid up while I work inside !  -- Little plants I can do but much bigger and I got problems !



I really like the idea of the hanger to hold the lids up I think I might have to do that myself for one I'm in there messing with the air stones and stuff


----------



## Keef

I got a built in alarm system in my boxes !-- It should never happen but I'm a sloppy farmer !-- If the nute water level drops enough it makes a different noise !- One of the pumps makes that noise I have pushed the envelope far enough! -- Better get some water in that box now !-- Just got thru topping off the nute water !- 
Total of 8 gallons added to 7 boxes !-- Go check pH later but plants say it ain't bad !--


----------



## Keef

Bud I throw a loop around the PVC pipe holding my lights with one those light hangers and I got a piece of heavy copper wire bent to hook under the lid !-- I lower the hook and raise the lid and adjust how high I need it to be to do whatever I got to do inside the box !-- I got an extra pump assembly so I probably change out the whole pump assembly and replace it with one with a clean filter and check the sprayers make sure non are clogged !-- I have more of a problem with micro sprayers blowing out the hole than getting clogged !-- That is until I started using Gorilla Glue to hold them in !-- No more problem !-- Still can replace the sprayers easily !


----------



## umbra

Bud when it comes to color, and purple stuff, I have found it is a recessive trait. So sometimes it will appear and sometimes it won't, even within the same batch of seeds. I was at the Emerald cup and had a chance to hear DJ Short talk about color and the purple gene. It is his believe that high THC and purple follow the same gene, so it will either be purple or high THC but not both.


----------



## Budlight

Everyone that's growing with GH how long do you flush for :48:


----------



## umbra

2 weeks


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud when it comes to color, and purple stuff, I have found it is a recessive trait. So sometimes it will appear and sometimes it won't, even within the same batch of seeds. I was at the Emerald cup and had a chance to hear DJ Short talk about color and the purple gene. It is his believe that high THC and purple follow the same gene, so it will either be purple or high THC but not both.



 This one was clone only and she did go purple before  that's why I was wondering if it was something that I did that stopped her from changing


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> 2 weeks



 Do you think that would work the same for Hydro I did plan on going 2 weeks  I need the best taste as possible   I really have a lot riding on this grow


----------



## Keef

So I got 2 pheno's of Purple Haze -- One shows Purple!-- one doesn't !-- Umbra U tell me if I'm breeding for potency I should use the one that doesn't show Purple?  -- This is something that would be good to know !
GDP -x- BPU -- I want one without color ? -- but it got that Purple Citral in it ?-- I could get some color out the B.B. ! -- Umbra make me think about stuff !--dominate and  recessive genes !-- Yeah I know about that is there anymore info like this I might need to know ?


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  The Ambra surprise is a really amazing plant she is just beautiful I will post a pic of her later today for you  i'm just really hoping she's going to spit out a few more of those really odd leafs her stock looks a lot like the BB King but the leaves are a lot different  when I was moving her to a flower I swear she almost had a Skunky smell


----------



## Keef

I'd say U got a fine girl with unknown genetics -- The leaf anomaly makes me suspect Umbra's  Black Rose !-- No way to know !-- I saw strange sheet on both Black Rose  crosses I got but they then straightedge up and started to grow right !-- I don't know ?


----------



## Budlight

Here's the Umbra surprise second day of flower






And one of her cool leafs


----------



## Keef

I'm getting a spoon of seed wet !-- Break out the pickle jars and set the lab up !-- Let's  go fishing in that gene pool ? -- Time to double down !-- I need to perfect my technique before I turn a boy loose on a whole selection of fine girls !-- Have seed from at least a dozen girls to work with !-- When the time comes ! -- I'm still not where I want to be  before I do that !-- Thanks to Umbra I'll leave the purples alone ! --Make me a mess of  Genetically doubled tetraploids !-- The B.B. of course --GG#4 -- Nightshade -- White Widow -- Umbra's White Indica -- Master Kush -- Nurse Larry --Hoe Berry - Snow Desiel maybe and other stuff and things  !-- Can't win if U don't play !--No one loses everytime !-- Not even me !-- Roll them genetic bones !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Bud,  you mean Umbra Suprise?  I got a few of those seeds.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Keef

Bud I've seen pics of little buds growing off a leaf like that !-- The Aussies got some strange stuff down there !-- U seen that ducks foot they got ? -- Creeper weed too ! -- Vine like !-


----------



## St_Nick

Oh.


----------



## Keef

Bud is there a grow point where those extra leaf fingers come out !-- I ask because -- Clone a leaf ?


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Hey Bud,  you mean Umbra Suprise?  I got a few of those seeds.  Whatcha think?



 I'm really liking her so far but this is our first go round so I'll have to keep you posted  but coming from the man you know she's going to be good


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I've seen pics of little buds growing off a leaf like that !-- The Aussies got some strange stuff down there !-- U seen that ducks foot they got ? -- Creeper weed too ! -- Vine like !-



 Yeah that duck foot looks really cool  definitely be cool to have some of that in the collection


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud is there a grow point where those extra leaf fingers come out !-- I ask because -- Clone a leaf ?



 It started when she was about 9 inches tall and about a week before flower


----------



## Keef

I thought I kept half dozen of those seed for myself but I get high I loose stuff sometimes !-- I can't find any !-- Ya'll should start several of those each !-- Maybe find a male with the same trait and breed them to begin isolating the trait !-- In my book it would be a plus to have a little popcorn growing on each leaf ! -- Bud Maybe if U can get that Pink Kush in regular seed ?--U could find a male and triploid this thing !-- See if U can shake something loose !-- 3 dominates for high THC should be better that 2 !


----------



## Keef

Bud --Any new leads on U.B.C. Chemo ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I thought I kept half dozen of those seed for myself but I get high I loose stuff sometimes !-- I can't find any !-- Ya'll should start several of those each !-- Maybe find a male with the same trait and breed them to begin isolating the trait !-- In my book it would be a plus to have a little popcorn growing on each leaf ! -- Bud Maybe if U can get that Pink Kush in regular seed ?--U could find a male and triploid this thing !-- See if U can shake something loose !-- 3 dominates for high THC should be better that 2 !



I only have one left but after I deal with this strawberry rhino boy and sort out my white OG's I will I'll try for a boy but like I said I only have one left  I was just looking to see how many I had because I was going to send you some back


----------



## Keef

We always got projects and not enough room or something don't we ? -- I know I got stuff I want to do and it's  not the right time for one reason or another !- I'm beginning to get some stuff sorted out !-- I still got a few to sex  -- Then I got seed to a couple I lost I want back but I certainly got more varieties  than I need !
When I get ready to breed some seed for the Zombie Juice I want to learn to do feminized seed ! -- If I can get only one tetra out of a 1,000 seed it sure as hell gonna be a girl ! --Unless  I succeed with these B.B. seed !--


----------



## St_Nick

Budlight said:


> I'm really liking her so far but this is our first go round so I'll have to keep you posted  but coming from the man you know she's going to be good



I been kinda saving those for summer.  While its still cold outside I'm trying to get some color.  

DJ is respected but I ain't so sure about that one.  Meanest weed I ever smoked looked like a jolly roger before we broke it up.
:48:


----------



## umbra

Bud, on that Umbra's surprise...I can not remember the strain that those came from, but Keef is right about a nug forming where that weird leaf overlaps. I think that's why I bred those beans. It is an unusual trait and distinctive. It's been more than 10 years since I worked those. It could be the purple bastard, from when I was a tester for OJD. YD had some and they went 15 weeks. Very energetic high, borderline paranoia.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud, on that Umbra's surprise...I can not remember the strain that those came from, but Keef is right about a nug forming where that weird leaf overlaps. I think that's why I bred those beans. It is an unusual trait and distinctive. It's been more than 10 years since I worked those. It could be the purple bastard, from when I was a tester for OJD. YD had some and they went 15 weeks. Very energetic high, borderline paranoia.



hahah she sounds like she is going to be a fun one hope your having a good day my friend


----------



## Keef

Umbra in da house !-- 15 weeks to bloom ?  -- I can't comprehend that !--- Dam sativas !-- Maybe outside ? 
Took 2 Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel cuts today off #1 -- Be a few days for #2 -- Also took 4 -GDP-X-B.R.  cuts !-- and 4 Nurse Larry cuts off the Medicine Woman pheno !-- The White Indica is a another girl !-- Nick got all the boys !-- Got 3 more GDP-X-BPU to sex -- a Snow Desiel -- 2 - The White -x- Black Rose ( that's  my boy ) and a single Plush Berry -x- BPU -- I feel like I'm missing something ? -- Can we call a 4:20 ? -- I need to figure something out !


----------



## Keef

Hey on this flushing stuff ? -- U telling me I need to empty the nute water out my boxes 2 weeks before they finish fill them up with pH water then empty them again at harvest just to refill them with nute water again ? -- Let me think about all this extra work U telling me I should do ? -- No offense but I ain't doing that !-- I run them as is right up to harvest !--Then I empty and clean the box and reload for another run ! -- Another 2 months with NO nute changes !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey on this flushing stuff ? -- U telling me I need to empty the nute water out my boxes 2 weeks before they finish fill them up with pH water then empty them again at harvest just to refill them with nute water again ? -- Let me think about all this extra work U telling me I should do ? -- No offense but I ain't doing that !-- I run them as is right up to harvest !--Then I empty and clean the box and reload for another run ! -- Another 2 months with NO nute changes !



 I'm not sure how it is for your nutrients but with GH if you don't flush it makes the weed taste bad  makes your joints burn black and always go out plus it's really bad for your lungs


----------



## Budlight

Keef  that's why I run drains on all of my bucket   I am just about to put some into the baby bins


----------



## Keef

Let me scratch GH off the list !-- I haven't had the slightest problem with my smoke !-- I can adjust what I use !-- I got time !-- I ain't doing that !-- I can't put drains in the boxes Bud !- I don't really see a reason I need to yet !-- The only problem I have is ? -- Small plants ? -- I don't really see that as a problem right now ! - If I can grow small plants I can grow big ones ! -- Production bloom I'm giving some thought before I kick it off !-- If I took what I have now crammed into a walk in closet out growing like I would like to do I'd need a dam warehouse !-- Probably got 2 dozen varieties already sexed and ready to go !-- Not a bad one in the bunch !


----------



## St_Nick

I quit adding teas after they start to finish but I'm not going to use anything in my weed  (or my lungs)  that I have to flush.   They bad enough now. I  was pretty brutal yesterday. 

View attachment 20170124_161611.jpg


View attachment 20170124_161635.jpg


----------



## umbra

Nick I was totally organic for 10 years. And very good at it. But then I saw what NCH does. I had to put my tongue back in my mouth. He said here is the formula, this is what I do and how I do it. The rest is history.


----------



## Budlight

I would really have to say I love this stuff it's worth the extra turning a couple of levers and it doesn't take the plant any longer to finish   Just have to be careful not to give them too much they really don't like that hahaha  speaking from someone who just went down that road


----------



## Keef

Before I grow plants any bigger I need a support net like that Nick !-- Still trying to figure out the design with the least number parts cause I might need to build 20 of them ! --Might be getting closer !-- A piece of PVC bent in an upside down U -- With a straight  cross piece across the curve to hold the netting !-- That's  4 pieces and a net per box !-- Times 20 boxes ? -- Work adds up quickly !
Nick I don't do half the stuff they say I should do !-- Clones don't need anything but ambient  light and U can clone in tap water !-- That all be true but If U take your cuts and put them in a basket and neopreme collar and just stick them in a veg box with nutes just like it'll grow in the plant don't care either way !-- I take no special steps or anything -- I find some scissors--  go cut some limbs off desired  plant and stick it them in a basket and collar -- stick them in a box beside rooted growing cuts and forget about it ! - Done !


----------



## Keef

Got molasses in it don't it ?


----------



## St_Nick

They was so tall and spindly that I just broke 'em over and stuffed 'em down.  They are already coming back.  They got a good drenching & they should go wild here pretty soon.  

Bud,  I have experience with long flowering Sativas. I smoked over 3 oz. off one plant this spring while waiting for a group of 3 to go 16 weeks and I still think they could have went longer.  Man do they yield though! 
:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Got molasses in it don't it ?




Yup, Molasses, Epsom salts, Kelp, fish guts,  all kind of goodies!:vap_smiley:


----------



## Keef

Lot of difference between growing outside -- in a dedicated garage -- or a warehouse !--- and a spare bedroom !--- What I don't or won't do in a spare bedroom grow may be my first  choice in a larger grow !
But 15-16 week sativas ? -- Not inside !-
 60 day hybrids ? -- I can run close to 6 crops a year per box !-- Plant count don't even matter it's  production per square meter !-- I haven't been fantasy shopping at the free state weed stores lately  but I don't remember sativas being worth more than hybrids or indicas ?-- I mean for household use we do what we want !-- but just pure production ? -- I got to go with 60 day finishers !


----------



## Budlight

If you guys think she's going to be about a 15 week or I'm going to have to move her to a different baby because I can guarantee if she's not going to cooperate with the BB King roughly how long does she take


----------



## umbra

Bud, 8 to 9 weeks for the BB King but there might be some that go 10 weeks. Keef, I have a large selection of long flowering sativas. As you can see, I am not trying to grow any of them right now. Yes 60 days or less is what I am concentrating on now.


----------



## Keef

Bud the B.B. run close to 60 days maybe a little less !

See these little 18 inch tall plants (at most ) -- When I look at these I see what they would/will be when they 3 times this size !-- Giving me 6 harvest a year !-- I think we gonna be O.K. ! 

View attachment 20170124_160300-1.jpg


View attachment 20170124_160322-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Pic # 1 is Master Kush and Nurse Larry with a chopped off White Indica in the middle !-- 2nd pic is the mighty B.B. doing what the B.B. do !-- They getting close !-- Maybe a week ?


----------



## Keef

Hey 2nd pic of B.B. ? -- That plant front right is a "F-ed" up Bubblicious! -- It don't count !-- Last one I think !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks.
Day 2 down only 3 more to go.
15 week Sativa. Get a early outdoor frost, Would never make it.
up here. Ask me about early frost. Been there done that.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud, 8 to 9 weeks for the BB King but there might be some that go 10 weeks. Keef, I have a large selection of long flowering sativas. As you can see, I am not trying to grow any of them right now. Yes 60 days or less is what I am concentrating on now.



 Thank you Umbra that's pretty much what I'm after two right now


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud the B.B. run close to 60 days maybe a little less !
> 
> See these little 18 inch tall plants (at most ) -- When I look at these I see what they would/will be when they 3 times this size !-- Giving me 6 harvest a year !-- I think we gonna be O.K. !



 Man those look tasty


----------



## Keef

Evening Hippy !-- Ever thought about hoisting grow buckets up in the trees !-- One day I'm learn to use thing for what they was designed for !-- Tie a weight on a the end of your rod and reel line ! -- If U don't cast for crap take a sling shot !-- Anyway U pick out a nice limb with plenty sun exposure !-- Up and over with the rod and reel line -- Tie it to a heavier line and reel it over and  back down ! -- Put the plant in da bucket and hoist it up !-- Just make sure your tie off line doesn't draw attention !-- Come back lower it down tend to it and back up in da sky !


----------



## Keef

I'm pretty much finished with outside grows !-- I'm just much happier inside !-- I'm not quick as I used to be anymore either ! -- I couldn't outrun no body anymore !


----------



## Keef

Midget Nurse Larry and then  Master Kush !-- I do like me some Master Kush !-- Nurse Larry too ! 

View attachment 20170124_165011-1.jpg


View attachment 20170124_164944-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

How to avoid getting arrested http://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=HzxN5AhlctQ. Haha way to funny  seriously everyone you have to watch this  :48:


----------



## Keef

I would try that but I already know this old body can't handle the kind of beat down about to happen if this was in Texas !--


----------



## Keef

Then they put some  more drugs in your pocket and U still go to jail !


----------



## Keef

Plus they gonna charge U with resisting arrest to justify the beat down !--


----------



## Budlight

That's exactly how they roll here


----------



## Keef

Blueberry wine working away Strawberry is a little slower but pH might be a little lower !-- It'll  work !
D.D. like a dry blueberry almost a Blueberry merlot brandy !--At room temperature! -- The Strawberry let's  just say this ain't Boones Farm !
How much to sweeten them is a difficult decision !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef your flower look tasty. Got me thinking on the buckets. No out running no one here.
Only got a few neighbors. 
Loved the video  Bud
Working a lead on those Cob leds. Gonna have to buy a min. number of parts. Start at 4.
The US place has them at 44 bucks( Citizen CLU058-1825 80CRI ) China telling me 2 bucks a unit. Got more digging to do. Where my parts list. And my pipe


----------



## Keef

Hippy only thing is if  U have a wet fall outside U could loose a whole crop to bud rot from the humidity ! Other an early freeze !-- The list goes on !-- On the other hand Giggy's brother I think ?--  grew the B.B. in an old hog pen !-- She was massive !- 
U gonna have to build U a LED work bench ? -- Next time I need some LEDs-- I'd rather buy them from someone like U than from a big Corporation !-- Think about it !-- Lots and lots of farmers gonna be looking for lights one day soon !-- I'm closing in on a complete grow system -- Needs a pretty cabinet or something no nonsense and practical and  some lights !-- I get a break for using them as original manufacture parts ?
Sure lots of people are building them these days !-- And making a killing !


----------



## Keef

They tired !- I call it Dog paralysis! -- Can't move my legs cause the dogs be holding the brother down ! 

View attachment 20170124_195750.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Build light, Grow Weed, and all my other stuff. Hippy have to Quit Something. Never have time to get High. Dog paralysis When my 130 lb Lab /Mastiff Says hold me. He think he's the size of one of Keef Pups. Hold time has begun.


----------



## Keef

Have to quit something ? --Ain't that the truth Hippy !-- I got a pony tail and when people ask me why ? - I tell them it's  simple! -- One less thing on the list !-- D.D. needs to get out of nursing and we like to live well so only way I know how to replace a high dollar nursing salary is by growing weed !-- I'm working on it and I figure I can or we can -- Little mom -pop grow !-- I got some numbers and stuff and it's  doable ! --  I just don't see any reason we can't pull it off !-- 
I need lights and boxes -- I'll bring the plants !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef And All. Told the Wife. I was thinking. Might be a decent discount. Say I buy 30 sets. Maybe Just sell parts kit with Directions. You build to suit your needs. And still keep my Day Job. Benefits are Good. Gotta have a good cover story. Low down Each Cob 149 watts led. Get the right driver 4 Cob per driver. Getting close to 600 watts. Give me a week or 2 to see what china can do. See what all the part will cost. Plus Shipping.


----------



## Keef

More money can sometimes be made from mining the miners than actually mining !-- Heard that about the Klondike gold rush !-- The Green Wave is coming south soon ! -- I remember Rose laughing about a grow seminar somewhere near her !-- 3 day seminar --$1,000 a head !-- Sold Out !-- Who gonna teach the people in your area to grow ? -- Who gonna sell them grow equipment and help them get it right ?-- Who gonna teach the extracts class ? -- U want to borrow my syllabus ? - U know topics -talking points etc . ?


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Keef, syllabus please.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- U got me !-- Give me 24 hours I can figure one out !-- U don't even understand how it's  gonna be in virgin weed territory !-- Everyone and they brother gonna come out the wood work claiming they been growing for 100 years or whatever !--No proof no credentials nothing but they word !-- I was thinking what would be a good way to be able to back up your claims ?-- Help me O.F.C. !-- I know the answer is just so close !


----------



## St_Nick

Thats cool Keef.  I wish Harley wasn't so jealous.  If I had two then maybe I could leave 'em home alone once in  while.


----------



## Keef

This little bastid bud thief scored a peanut butter cup off the end table !-- Brought me half of it !-- Said he didn't like peanut butter cups anymore ! -- This Jet !-- He a hellion !-- Did a drive by on me one time when I was rolling a joint and snagged a nice bud !-- Then went and hid in a tight spot to defend his prize !-- Jet a true to life dope dog !- Except not only can he find it he eat it too !-- Bit me when I tried to get my bud back ! 

View attachment 20170124_214315-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  what colour are the Stocks on your BB King :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> More money can sometimes be made from mining the miners than actually mining !-- Heard that about the Klondike gold rush !-- The Green Wave is coming south soon ! -- I remember Rose laughing about a grow seminar somewhere near her !-- 3 day seminar --$1,000 a head !-- Sold Out !-- Who gonna teach the people in your area to grow ? -- Who gonna sell them grow equipment and help them get it right ?-- Who gonna teach the extracts class ? -- U want to borrow my syllabus ? - U know topics -talking points etc . ?



It was in NJ and it was $2000. It was in Atlantic City, and you aren't even allowed to grow in NJ. I would think that Christie would charge them with teaching people to commit a crime.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Thats cool Keef.  I wish Harley wasn't so jealous.  If I had two then maybe I could leave 'em home alone once in  while.


I have 3 dogs and leaving them home...the first thing they do is jump on my bed.


----------



## Keef

When they gonna have another one of those marches ? -- I'm get me a pink hat and get out there with them !


----------



## Keef

Been a hard night for ole Keef !-- Ya'll might be on your own for awhile !-- I'm go watch the fake news -- Then change the channel and watch the  Alternative Facts !-- Somebody is lying Dat's a fact !


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

here is my solution to the HORRIBLE taste of CBD oil 

Might/should work with RSO too


PS last day of Radiation!! woohoo!!
:woohoo:
:48: 

View attachment IMG_1277[1].jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Been a hard night for ole Keef !-- Ya'll might be on your own for awhile !-- I'm go watch the fake news -- Then change the channel and watch the  Alternative Facts !-- Somebody is lying Dat's a fact !



 We just need to all put our money together and buy our own island :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Not today guys, please??


----------



## St_Nick

Congrats on finishibg the chemo Joe.  I had 9 treatments over a 13 week period about 5 years ago.  Ultimately probably cost me my job "cause I missed so much work.  After about a month the nausea finally went away and the first morning I didn't throw up when I woke up I went and bought me a new Harley.  Hang in there Joe and keep Toking.

:48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Nick good morning Jo hope you guys are off to a good start this morning  i've been doing a lot of looking and reading on these LED building busines  man is my brain ever starting to hurt


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Bud, have you looked at run of the mill electronic suppliers?  When I worked for the government I did a lot of one off design work, built some special projects and I always sourced my parts locally.  When it comes down to it an awful lot of those "chinese" electronics,  the parts is coming out of the same mass producers used by Tektronix, HP and the other higher end producers.  When you look at american retailers you may find a decent deal.  I hung up my soldering iron in 2011 and haven't looked at that kind of stuff since.:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Try something like this:http://www.jameco.com/shop/StoreCat...e~category_root^prodPage~15^page~SEARCH%2BNAV

just a quick search, I didn't actually read the specs.


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Joe congrats. I always put rso in a capsule. I like to mix THC and CBD in the cap. I saw Kraven posted an entry for BPOTM. Keef, time to step up. Bud's got something to post. Who else? Time to show the world what old people can do!


----------



## St_Nick

Here's a great place to start.  Don't limit yourself to the part #'s that you find on the kit sites.  The driver is where the money is spent.  You might want to build your own,  its pretty simple.

http://www.eciaauthorized.com/en


----------



## umbra

the POT Still by Culinary Solvent. Volume 7 Heads, Hearts, & Tales - Volume 7 the POT Still Cannabis Culture Condensed and Categorized A Weekly Newsletter By Culinary Solvent HEADS - Cannabis can help you see better in low light, and researchers think they know why. By studying the eye cells of tadpoles, researchers have uncovered a link between our endocannabanoid CB1 receptors and the regulation of chloride ions in-and-out of the eye tissue. This change in electrical conductivity inside the retina makes those cells more sensitive to light, thereby increasing the user's night vision. Read the full article by @JasonSandler via Marijuana Times: https://www.marijuanatimes.org/does-cannabis-enhance-night-vision/ HEARTS - Are cannabis users permitted to donate blood? The answer is a resounding "Yes". Cannabis use and the presence of THC metabolites in the blood do not disqualify people from making a blood donation, according to the Red Cross. Read Ross Scully's investigation into this question via Leafly: https://www.leafly.com/news/health/can-cannabis-users-donate-blood --- TALES - The top 6 cannabis-inspired SNL skits of all time. Look for Seth and Amy's fist Really!?! segment on Weekend Update, Jack Johnson's Mellow Show, Drake as Kat Williams, Charles Barkley as a police officer, and Dr. Kevin Spacey prescribing "12 huge bong hits 3 times a day". The complete list via Leafly with links to the SNL clips for watching along: https://www.leafly.com/news/pop-culture/our-favorite-cannabis-inspired-snl-skits Bonus Video: SNL from 1977: A message from the "American Dope Grower's Association" https://vimeo.com/57702470&#8203; Heads, Hearts, & Tales Archive Volume #6 - Jan 17th Runner's high, Hospice Considering Cannabis, Smoking Guns in Vietnam Volume #5 - Jan 10th Indoor Sunlight Tech, PTSD Relief, "Hollyweed" Artist Interview Volume #4 - Jan 6th How To Germinate Seeds, CBD for Anxiety, Pets on Pot. Visit the Complete HH&T Archive the POT Still is a weekly snippet of cannabis culture presented by Culinary Solvent. Our categories "Heads", "Hearts", & "Tales" are inspired by the three "cuts" performed during a distillation run using an alambic style pot still. 100% of the content presented here is curated from sources around the interweb that we think are interesting enough to pass along. For more info details about what I'm trying to do here, check out HH&T Volume #1


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Here's a great place to start.  Don't limit yourself to the part #'s that you find on the kit sites.  The driver is where the money is spent.  You might want to build your own,  its pretty simple.
> 
> http://www.eciaauthorized.com/en



S sweet thanks Nick I greatly appreciate the help I will check them out right away :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Umbra hope you're off to an excellent start


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Everyone. Nothing exciting today. Waiting on UPS with the parts. Got the washing machine tore apart. That's gonna be my evening. :48:


----------



## oldfogey8

everyone ok? jeez, this is quiet...


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OF, and OFC!  It is quiet.. I am off to make some more oil... Hope everyone's day is fabulous.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Trying to get back on my feet !-- Get back to being the best Keef I know how to be ! -- 
OF -- Ain't nothing wrong !-- Things kinda go in cycles !-- Sometimes it's like there's something in the air or something !-- Everybody gets  the funk for awhile !-- I got it !-- Not physical funk but the mental kind !
I think we just all trying to find our place in this  new world order !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- GDP -x-BPU -- 12" tall under 18/6 light and she preflowering !-- I never had a plant from regular seed  I didn't have to put under 12/12 to sex except fems.!-- Her sister under 12/12 showed on the second day !-- She want to bloom !-- I can help !


----------



## giggy

morning folks, haven't been posting much as i have no internet at home and no time at work. thought i would drop in and say hello. i go back to the doctor tomorrow morning over my shoulder, i hope they decide to do something. yall have a great one. peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy Take of yourself !-- When D.D. gets back I'll get those lights out to U !-- Take the back cover off the Black one !-- Might be some seed in it ? 

Hey next month ? -- I'm coming for the BOTM pic !- 

View attachment 20170116_095000-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good luck giggy. Lost internet most of yesterday and today. Decided to keep the BoC male and the purple pineapple bomb male. Golden ticket was like that Keef. It started showing sex 2 days after I flipped them. Almost at 4 weeks and they are getting heavy and filling in.


----------



## Keef

These be coming down any day now maybe 3 days ?-- Line up for bloom on the 1st is 2 -B.B. -- 2 Nurse Larry and 2 Master Kush !-- Veg is starting to catch up !-- 4 more bloom boxes soon ?-- Plus still got stuff to sex !--


----------



## Dan789

St_Nick said:


> Here's a great place to start.  Don't limit yourself to the part #'s that you find on the kit sites.  The driver is where the money is spent.  You might want to build your own,  its pretty simple.
> 
> http://www.eciaauthorized.com/en




Happy Thursday OFC, man it's nice to see the sun come out again.  With all the rain we got, was watching for any big boat projects starting up.  

St Nick thanks for the link, much appreciated, been reading up on the led's, solidly there, just trying to figure when the time would present itself for that type project. :ccc::ciao:


----------



## Keef

Morning Dan !-- I been using the Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series for awhile !-- Got a couple down and I guess it has come time for me to start repairing and building my own light boards !-- I'm be bringing plant size up and and plant count down !
I got questions and stuff with no answers yet! 
Like how many babies like this could I get out one my 1/2 sq. meter boxes every 2 months ? 

View attachment 20170126_102833-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

The Texas Tie Down !-- Tie down loop on the Hoe Berry is done and  she headed  straight up again ! 

View attachment 20170126_104321-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone nice to hear everyone is off to a great start  :48:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good luck giggy. Lost internet most of yesterday and today. Decided to keep the BoC male and the purple pineapple bomb male. Golden ticket was like that Keef. It started showing sex 2 days after I flipped them. Almost at 4 weeks and they are getting heavy and filling in.



Umbra those sound delicious can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Here's a great place to start.  Don't limit yourself to the part #'s that you find on the kit sites.  The driver is where the money is spent.  You might want to build your own,  its pretty simple.
> 
> http://www.eciaauthorized.com/en



 I will 100% agree with you the chips are cheap it's the driver that costs you  hope you're having a good morning so far Nick


----------



## Keef

I've never had a driver go out !-- Only problem I ever had with LEDs is a design flaw in the light board !-- Most of the ones I've been into have 2 drivers each running a circuit of half the chips !-- One chip in either series goes out ? -- Half your light goes out !-- Was it Hippy or Bud said something about a stinger ? -- Don't know what that means but I know what he meant !-- I need a fine tip soldering iron and some loops I can wear !-- They's 2 switches on the Mars 300 -Bloom and Veg !-- U have one off U got a 150 watt light !
I want to be able to switch out light boards for bloom and veg !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I've never had a driver go out !-- Only problem I ever had with LEDs is a design flaw in the light board !-- Most of the ones I've been into have 2 drivers each running a circuit of half the chips !-- One chip in either series goes out ? -- Half your light goes out !-- Was it Hippy or Bud said something about a stinger ? -- Don't know what that means but I know what he meant !-- I need a fine tip soldering iron and some loops I can wear !-- They's 2 switches on the Mars 300 -Bloom and Veg !-- U have one off U got a 150 watt light !
> I want to be able to switch out light boards for bloom and veg !



 That's why I decided to build my own was so I wasn't dealing with any of those stupid boards  lot easier to figure out what goes wrong if one of them burn out  but I'll be honest I really don't know much about this LED business other than a small area I've been researching for what I need


----------



## Keef

Inside the Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series !-- Silver thing is the backing to the light board !-- It's  one piece with the chips soldered in place and hooked up in series !-- 2 fans --2 drivers --or is that 4 little drivers ? -- I gotta look again !-- But da black boxes make da light go !-- This one has one chip out !--I got another one just like it !-- I need to make my own light boards -- With my choice of chip colors and probably use Cobb chips ! -- 

View attachment 20170126_112554.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got part numbers if anyone wants to know but the magic is in the proper color chips for each stage !


----------



## Keef

Hey U know how I said several times that U couldn't beat me and make me go into this local Hydro store ?
I figure the tape has looped by now but it might look like me but I was in church or something !-- Anyway nice place for a "Novice" water farmer to ask some questions !- Nice place !-I wanted to say say so but I don't know nothing bout that kinda stuff !-Someone say hello from Keef at the O.F.C. if I tell U where they at ?--I may want a discount on some lights or something one day !-- Someone far -far away from me !-- Wait that's  everybody !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey U know how I said several times that U couldn't beat me and make me go into this local Hydro store ?
> I figure the tape has looped by now but it might look like me but I was in church or something !-- Anyway nice place for a "Novice" water farmer to ask some questions !- Nice place !-I wanted to say say so but I don't know nothing bout that kinda stuff !-Someone say hello from Keef at the O.F.C. if I tell U where they at ?--I may want a discount on some lights or something one day !-- Someone far -far away from me !-- Wait that's  everybody !--



I'm going to run a combination between 6500k  and some full spectrum's  The 6500K  result the same light as a T5 so I figure the combination should work really well for veg


----------



## Budlight

Mars has a video out out that will show you how to figure out which chip is the one that's bad  and change it


----------



## Budlight

Hay Umbra  curious question when using General hydroponics nutrients which one of them would make my leaves go super green and kind Plastic like would it be the Floragro


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Hay Umbra  curious question when using General hydroponics nutrients which one of them would make my leaves go super green and kind Plastic like would it be the Floragro


Not by itself, you need the micro as well. Read the instructions. You need to add micro 1st then gro or you will get nute lockout. once both are added, ph to 6. The rest is genetics. Some plants are that color and some are not. Forcing a plant that does not have that trait naturally, will hurt the plant.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Not by itself, you need the micro as well. Read the instructions. You need to add micro 1st then gro or you will get nute lockout. once both are added, ph to 6. The rest is genetics. Some plants are that color and some are not. Forcing a plant that does not have that trait naturally, will hurt the plant.



 I've been mixing it according to what the sheet says minus a little bit because I noticed there are mixture is pretty strong but then I noticed on these new sheets that I printed off from their site that they stop giving them the floragrow  at 9 weeks my plants don't run that long so should I stop giving them that at about 5 weeks if they're ready at 6


----------



## Rosebud

giggy said:


> morning folks, haven't been posting much as i have no internet at home and no time at work. thought i would drop in and say hello. i go back to the doctor tomorrow morning over my shoulder, i hope they decide to do something. yall have a great one. peace



Hey Giggy, hope  you get it figured out too.  Nice to see you.

Keef, you have time to enter, we will vote on the 30th.

Making oil a new way...turns out looking like honey..no more black tar. pretty cool.


----------



## Keef

I'm be needing one these boxes empty on the 1st. !--- Started the 4 box rotation 60 days ago on the 1st !-- At that time they start coming out bloom every 2 weeks !-- The box on the right were spread out but the same age ! -- Then we slowly start vegging bigger and reducing  plant count ! 

View attachment 20170126_134639.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Hey Giggy, hope  you get it figured out too.  Nice to see you.
> 
> Keef, you have time to enter, we will vote on the 30th.
> 
> Making oil a new way...turns out looking like honey..no more black tar. pretty cool.



 Rose hope you don't mind me asking but what is your new process


----------



## Keef

Not this month Rose !-- but I got something in mind !--


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I've been mixing it according to what the sheet says minus a little bit because I noticed there are mixture is pretty strong but then I noticed on these new sheets that I printed off from their site that they stop giving them the floragrow at 9 weeks my plants don't run that long so should I stop giving them that at about 5 weeks if they're ready at 6


 I stop the flora gro the 4th week into flower.


----------



## Keef

I got stoned and forgot something !-- Don't have a clue what it was !-- Someone said they had a video on how to replace the chips in these Mars ? -- Now that I know that's  not what I want to do at all !-- When the veg switch is on ? -- Every other chip lights up with the right mix ( they say) of light for the portion of the plants cycle it in !-- That works but it's  wrong !-- Why don't I build a new light board with the same mix of colors as the original in say veg ? -- Instead of every other chip working why not have them all on ?-- Then when one is used in bloom why not have all the chips working with same ratio of colors as the original bloom ?-- Raise it up higher and get more light coverage and penetration from the light ?
Am I brain damaged or did I just tell U how to double the light output of  a Mars or other LED !-- They all do the switch thing ! Anyway the light board needs to be built !


----------



## Rosebud

I use the megahome distiller and everything is frozen and there is no chlorophyll in this oil so instead of being so dark green it is black, this is just trichomes and it is golden color.. It doesn't taste bad and it is pretty.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like honey oil to me !-- Rose U got to put some in an empty cartridge and see how it vapes !-- I know it's  wrong and shouldn't work but we needs to know !-- U just did a quick wash with frozen weed and alcohol and filtered it off quickly ? -- Then U ran it thru the distiller to recover the alcohol and there she was ?


----------



## Keef

Rose they can call it anything they want and U don't use it that way!-- but --Sister that is one fine Moonshine Still U got there ! --We put a thump keg on it and ? --- We could have U mashed in and making your own 'Shine --I mean Everclear so quick ! --


----------



## Rosebud

It doesn't filter off quickly. going to buy something that helps that for 80 bucks sometime.. 
It is pretty amazing, that machine.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I use the megahome distiller and everything is frozen and there is no chlorophyll in this oil so instead of being so dark green it is black, this is just trichomes and it is golden color.. It doesn't taste bad and it is pretty.


 I have read the same info about the cold extraction and the green color. The carts I'm experimenting with all are amber golden.


----------



## Keef

This is how it starts !-- Had to check that all was well !-- It is ! -- We making wine now !-- Did U notice the seed starting mat under the buckets ? -- Yeast be liking it ! 

View attachment 20170126_144920.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra How cold could U get alcohol without it freezing !-- Never mind U not using Everclear !-- Anhydrous ethanol and DRY weed !-- Still freezing it anyway ? -right ?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Not by itself, you need the micro as well. Read the instructions. You need to add micro 1st then gro or you will get nute lockout. once both are added, ph to 6. The rest is genetics. Some plants are that color and some are not. Forcing a plant that does not have that trait naturally, will hurt the plant.



 Thank you for your advice I was really unsure of what to do there greatly appreciate it once again my friend hope you're having an excellent day


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra How cold could U get alcohol without it freezing !-- Never mind U not using Everclear !-- Anhydrous ethanol and DRY weed !-- Still freezing it anyway ? -right ?


 I think you can go down to -50F. Yes still freezing the weed.


----------



## oldfogey8

that is a pretty slick setup you have running keef. the buds all sticking up out of the storage container reminds me of cheech and chongs nice dreams where they are going around selling 'big sticks'. looks very efficient though. all bud, no flurf. maybe i will try out water pharming some day. still low techin' it at the fogey gardens...


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks
See everyone is well. Was reading around the site and found the US based seed exchange thread.
Well it led me to a site that except donation for seeds. 
Well needless to say I bought some. Illuminati Seeds - Delusional OG is one. I have to look at the shipping email for the other. Told the Wife they were for my B-Day.


----------



## Keef

Got to be 4:20 somewhere ? -- I'm firing up the Kuerig and having some coffee and smoke me some of whatever is within reach !--
OF -- I can grow a bud on a stick ! -- I'm go up on plant size some !- U could get into water pharming the way I did ? -- I bought an aerocloner cause I had bugs in my dirt !-- Those little dog pecker knats don't hurt your plants !-- It's  thier larva in the soil feasting on your roots that get U !-- When the aerocloner came in I cut the tops off and put them in the cloner !-- I did not have a plan beyond that !-- Go back in dirt with those  (spit-spit ) bugs or figure something else da "F" out ?-- D.D. --My CFO / research assistant ordered me some stuff !-- After I saw how that aerocloner worked and found out it's defects I started building my own !
Never looked back ! -


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Evening Folks
> See everyone is well. Was reading around the site and found the US based seed exchange thread.
> Well it led me to a site that except donation for seeds.
> Well needless to say I bought some. Illuminati Seeds - Delusional OG is one. I have to look at the shipping email for the other. Told the Wife they were for my B-Day.


 Hippy, I think you will be very happy. I know the breeder for Illumanti, Inkognito. He is a good breeder. His OG's are excellent.


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> Hippy, I think you will be very happy. I know the breeder for Illumanti, Inkognito. He is a good breeder. His OG's are excellent.


Thanks Umbra was hoping I made at least on good one decision. The other is Dmans 
 Panama Powerhouse.


----------



## Keef

7 females in a row sexing plants !-- That is just not right !-- I'm looking for a boy !-- I got Herman the Wonder Berry but I got 3 shots left at another boy !--- 2-- The White -x-Black Rose and a single Snow Desiel !--  
He in there !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I hope to have that kind of luck. That's why I keep buying Fem seeds.


----------



## Keef

This makes it more complicated !-- I kinda like fem seed !-- My Master Kush and Nightshade are fems . --
I got Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel girls  #1 and #2 -- The White - x-Nepal Indica girls -#1 & #2-- 
GDP -x - BPU -- #1 & #2 -- and finally got my GDP - x- Black Rose !-- Have to keep the clones straight until I can see if there is a difference in the pipe !-- I got the clones mixed up on the Purple Haze !-- One has color the other none !-- I'm trying to reveg the root stock !-- I got a clone of each --I just don't know who came from who !--


----------



## Budlight

The BB King on the left is turning into a monster when I put it in there or we can a half ago she was the same size as the one on the right


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm not laughing with U !-- I'm laughing at U !-- What U gonna do now Cuz ? -- He said I wanna grow a big plant cause I got plenty room !-- See what gonna happen when I turn my girls loose ?-- Wasn't no trade off of size for potency !-- She gonna do U right !-- Over and over again !-- I think mine turned 2 years old first of the year or so !-- Momma of that plant !--


----------



## Keef

Couple weeks she should start to develop that smell !-- A month in it will be there !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I'm not laughing with U !-- I'm laughing at U !-- What U gonna do now Cuz ? -- He said I wanna grow a big plant cause I got plenty room !-- See what gonna happen when I turn my girls loose ?-- Wasn't no trade off of size for potency !-- She gonna do U right !-- Over and over again !-- I think mine turned 2 years old first of the year or so !-- Momma of that plant !--



Hahaha  I have to move them to the other side of the room where I have a lease 2 to almost 3 more feet to push the light up   Just waiting for the deep chunk to get out of the way she should be done in about one more week I think it's crazy it has like baseball bat size: buds on it  i've never seen nothing like it in real life :48;


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Couple weeks she should start to develop that smell !-- A month in it will be there !



 I can't wait I'm so excited for the bb king my nurse Larry F2 is coming up really good I got a good feeling about that one fingers crossed she's a girl


----------



## Keef

U just move the lid to the new box ? -Or can U still get it out thru the hole ?-- I'm watching U solve problems I know I'm gonna have !--


----------



## Keef

B.B. ain't gonna be happy someone trying to grow bigger bats than her !-- I can 't wait to see your harvest !


----------



## Budlight

I might be able to squeak them out but I think it would just be easier to switch the lid  One more week in there and I bet you they're double the size


----------



## Budlight

This is what it looks like in my deep chunk bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

No matter what Bud it would be fun to watch ! U gonna get wet U know ?


----------



## Budlight

I sure wish this exodus cheese got along with the other ones it has such a crazy smell I've never smelled anything like it


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Bud,,those some nice roots. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

What are your guises thoughts on topping and super cropping


----------



## umbra

I do it all the time, but in soiless mix it is a little different than you water guys


----------



## Keef

U mean revegging ? -- Isn't super cropping the same as a Sea Of Green ?--


----------



## Keef

I got their clones confused so I reveg them and do it again !-- Not exactly super cropping but will solve a problem! 

View attachment 20170126_174447-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef I think super cropping up is when you bend the branches over and  make them create a not  supposedly causes the plank top take more nutrients and create bigger bugs I have no clue if that's true

 And I think topping means taking its head off while it short so it has more tops than just one


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> B.B. ain't gonna be happy someone trying to grow bigger bats than her !-- I can 't wait to see your harvest !



 Thanks buddy I'm pretty excited to be especially because I don't know what to expect from them This whole set up it is new to me other than this set up I ran those five couple little plants and some dirt and haven't touched anything in over seven years and even then it was just a little bubble buckets This whole set up it is new to me other than this set up I ran those five couple little plants and some dirt and haven't touched anything in over seven years and even then it was just a little bubble buckets  I couldn't do this without all your guises help there's no way to express how much I feel like I OU guys


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Dang Bud,,those some nice roots. Yehaaaaaaaaa



 Thanks buddy hope you're having a good evening so far I bet you that Bud Light's tasting pretty damn good right now :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud U should maybe try a SCROG sometimes !-- A Screen Of Green !-- Set U a 4 inch squares mesh over your plant and keep winding it around and tucking any limbs that try to get loose back under the screen !-- 
Keep doing that right up until she starts getting hairy !-- Then step back and watch !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I know it's  not too late for the BOTM but U know I don't like to play fair ? --

- Next month has Valentines Day !-- Who is not gonna vote for a frosty heart shaped bud ? --Why did I let that out ? -- What if I can't do it in time ? --


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Keef I think super cropping up is when you bend the branches over and make them create a not supposedly causes the plank top take more nutrients and create bigger bugs I have no clue if that's true
> 
> And I think topping means taking its head off while it short so it has more tops than just one


 there is super cropping, topping, fiming, and lolly popping. They are all different ways to trim plants.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeDFQXGkQX4[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Don't forget twisted Purple and white bud that comes up to a half purple half white heart at the top !-- All together now !-- Aww ! --Ain't that special ?


----------



## oldfogey8

I am thinking the king led I have might have a wee bit more uv than I thought. Spent maybe 15 mins training the plants with light on. I was outside this evening with the dog and thought my face felt kinda hot. Then my wife asked if I'd been out in the sun today...


----------



## Joe420Camel

WeedHopper said:


> Dang Bud,,those some nice roots. Yehaaaaaaaaa



:yeahthat: :holysheep:

ANYONE who has grown hydro HAS to respect those roots!!

:48:


----------



## Budlight

Joe420Camel said:


> :yeahthat: :holysheep:
> 
> ANYONE who has grown hydro HAS to respect those roots!!
> 
> :48:



You are very right Joe hope you're having an excellent evening so far


----------



## Budlight

So I asked the wife to do a little research and see what we could do with these routes seeing as how I have so many and this is what she came up with this is very interesting and you all should read it I am definitely going to start saving and hanging my roots there's just way too many good properties in them


http://chefderekbutt.blogspot.ca/2015/01/cannabis-roots.html?m=1


----------



## Keef

Joe know roots !--
Roots ? --Along these lines Bud ? 

View attachment 20170126_214106-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

How about this Bud ? -- Pressure man should be able to pull this off ? 

View attachment 20170126_215755-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

A fellow might think -- I don't grow enough to justify such a device !--  I'm not sure if they still do it but those that had the equipment and know how could buy trim dirt cheap or split the oil return with the farmer !-- They don't know about such stuff round here but I do !-- One day I be taking that worthless old trim off they hands !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> How about this Bud ? -- Pressure man should be able to pull this off ?



 I've seriously been looking  at building one and soon probably wait till around the beginning of the summer


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- U know what time it is !-- Wake and Bake !-- It ain't gonna burn itself !--Do your duty !


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Its fryday. Made some more dry ice hash. Still have a bit more trim to go thru. Hands started hurting some so I stopped.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef good morning Umbra  happy Friday everyone so I bit the bullet this morning and bought 40 3W 6500k LEDs and another 20 full spectrum this should be one heck of a baby light  :48:


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll !-- Umbra maybe U need some of that root potion !-- Maybe some high CBD oil in an alcohol base! -- I didn't say nothing about DMSO ! 
Lights are on so I need to go check the babies !-- They'll be O.K. for a few more minutes !-- Time to finish this pipe !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I can't believe how much good stuff you can make from these roots  it's a good thing to because I have a heck of a lot of them  Keef you should take some measurements of that Mars light that you want to build I will help figure out what would be a good LED assortment and driver to keep it as cheap as possible but do the trick


----------



## Keef

Bud U gonna make me tell on myself ? -- I think I got 10 or more Mars Hydro LEDs !-- I can get U some measurements -- I just need new light boards !-A  Light board for veg and one for bloom for each !-- I want to reuse the other parts and keep a spare replacement everything around !-- Next move is another group of 4 Bloom boxes !-- Fold them right into the rotation and harvest 2 boxes every 2 weeks instead of just the one !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud U gonna make me tell on myself ? -- I think I got 10 or more Mars Hydro LEDs !-- I can get U some measurements -- I just need new light boards !-A  Light board for veg and one for bloom for each !-- I want to reuse the other parts and keep a spare replacement everything around !-- Next move is another group of 4 Bloom boxes !-- Fold them right into the rotation and harvest 2 boxes every 2 weeks instead of just the one !



 Those lights have two sides to them right  say like I left side and a right side


----------



## Keef

Yup Bud !-- This what the front looks like !-- I like the Reflector Series because the chip are recessed into a reflective "socket" ? -- It focuses the light straight down with less light spread ! 

View attachment 20170127_091828.jpg


----------



## Keef

1st pic -- What happens when a chip goes out !

2nd pic -- Veg switch on only !

3rd pic -- Bloom switch on only ! 

View attachment 20170127_092434.jpg


View attachment 20170127_092545_001.jpg


View attachment 20170127_092639.jpg


----------



## Keef

Can U see what I mean by a design flaw ? -- I want light boards that have all the chips on in veg. and all chips on in bloom !-- U can run both on but it is not really the best mix !--


----------



## Budlight

I bet you 4 50 W 6500k and one 50w  Full spectrum in each side would do it man  let me do some doublechecking on it though


----------



## Budlight

It would be roughly 19,000  lumens  per side  and about 170volts per side at 250 W  so that I would turn that into a 500 W light  should be powerful man  depending on how much room is in there it's hard to tell from a picture you might have to go 25 W chips if you don't have enough room


----------



## Keef

Those are 5 watt chips Bud !-- I don't know by how much room U mean !- I can measure the board but if U talking about taller chip so the light board needs more head room inside that may be a problem! -- Can't overheat it either or the driver will go out !


----------



## RubyRed

:ciao:  OldFarts

looks like LED Talk this morning.  

tcabs


----------



## Keef

Forgive me !-- For I am about to sin !
The spirit is willing but the body is weak !-- I got a disease !-- Don't judge me ! 

View attachment 20170127_104513.jpg


----------



## Keef

Trips -x- T.E. --Should be labeled --Tranquil Elephantizer -x- B.B. King -- I got 3 seed !-- They may be too immature! 

Bubba's Momma -- I have absolutely no idea about it's genetics !-- I lost it in the bug wars --I want it back !

Delta Wave -- Came from Umbra !--Don't know what it is !-- I had trouble getting it to germ so I try again !

Mazar fem. -- Came from Giggy !-- No idea what it is but might as well find out !

BBSL -- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- From the House of Kraven !-- It'll  be good cause he don't play !--I lost it in the bug wars and will have it back !

The Snow Desiel -- Another one of Umbra's  Bunch! --I gots myself a plan for the descendants of the Snow Lotus !-- Tranquil Elephantizer was her daughter from that 88 G13 hashplant (?)-- Snow Desiel a daughter  --BBSL ! -another child of the Snow Lotus !

I got myself a theory !-- U know how if U breed a hereford cow to any other breed that calf is gonna have a white face ? -- FFA man here !-- Anyway I think that Snow Lotus got something like that but U it's  invisible !
I call her a super mom !-- Seems like everything they bred her to was a winner !- See if I can build me a super mom !


----------



## Budlight

I just need to know how big the silver part is  because basically what I'm thinking is they will have to fit inside those two squares


----------



## Keef

Bud I'll get that light board out -- I think there may be something U need to know !- It is just one light board that's  just some kind of support divider ! -- I show U later ! --I gotta get it out anyway !
I just got another thing going on !-- I have a new title !-- I grow weed -- make liquor  and now I'm also a political activist !-- It's strange because I never gave a flip about politics before  !--One party wasn't that much different than the other !-- Things are different now !


----------



## Kraven

Dropped a few today....


----------



## Keef

That right there is a fine example of why I don't need to be entering no BOTM contest !-- Kraven --I'd say WOW great job but it's  just what U do !-- Maybe one day I can do that but it ain't today !

Got lost off my music !-- Outlaws -- Ghost Riders in the Sky ?-- Green Grass and High Tides ?


----------



## Keef

Marshal Tucker Band -- Fire on the Mountain ? -- Blackfoot --Train , Train !-- Charlie Daniels Band --Still in Saigon !--  CSNY -- Southern Cross !--  Watch it I am high and on a roll !


----------



## WoodHippy

Kravens I have to say. That is Nice. Those leaf look like you could just shake of the thc. 
Keef I like the idea of swap-able boards. On Monday is when my next order gets here. 
I will be following Suit. 
Evening All.


----------



## umbra

Keef, 2 bands you have not mentioned...I was kind of surprised you never mentioned them. Ozark Mountain Daredevils and Mountain.


----------



## Keef

Well that's  because I got brain damage and just took a left or something ? -- From there I moved on to Traffic -- Cream -- Eric Burden and the Animals -- Spill that Wine !- Jethro Tull ? -- I don't know where it goes from here ! -- Where ever the pipe leads ?-- Don't make me get all Muscle Shoals and stuff !-- I jump over to Beale Street !-- Where my pipe ? -- Oh !- Right there !--


----------



## WoodHippy

I live on the Northern side of the Ozark Mountain Range.
Do love some Daredevils.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ?-- I need to quit smoking so much !-- Maybe tommorrow ? - Stevie Nicks -- Live in Atlantic City !-- Gold Dust Woman --  Rhianon -- Might have to watch that whole concert !-- D.D. on the way home !
Windy out there !-- I told her be careful !-- Wind blowed my big  trash bin over so they just skipped it ! Bastids!


----------



## Keef

One of my 5 gallon buckets has a lid that has no rubber seal on the top so it is not the best seal !-- Then I remembered when Bud post a pic of some big water bottles and ask if there wasn't something to do with them ? -- This what I used before my buckets !-- I like the bucket best if they seal right !-- Blueberry in the bucket Strawberry in the bottle !--I like to hear the airlocks doing a tap dance !-- We making wine now !-- Next weekend maybe we turn it into brandy ? 

View attachment 20170127_171352-1.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

kraven - i think we all have bud envy...


----------



## Kraven

Thanks OF. Tons of great pharmers here, I'm just one of the grains of sand on the beach.


----------



## Keef

No ! Kraven U wrong !-- I got bud envy ! --


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> One of my 5 gallon buckets has a lid that has no rubber seal on the top so it is not the best seal !-- Then I remembered when Bud post a pic of some big water bottles and ask if there wasn't something to do with them ? -- This what I used before my buckets !-- I like the bucket best if they seal right !-- Blueberry in the bucket Strawberry in the bottle !--I like to hear the airlocks doing a tap dance !-- We making wine now !-- Next weekend maybe we turn it into brandy ?



Sometimes I do low tech, And just Silicon air tubing in Quart jar of water.
I do like buckets. Our Local Bakery always has food grade buckets with seals.
$1.49 to $2.49 3 to 5 gallons.
Got me some Elderberries growing on the place. They make some fine Wine


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven said:


> Thanks OF. Tons of great pharmers here, I'm just one of the grains of sand on the beach.


I got to quit show the wife pictures of your stuff.
She look at me and says. Yes Please. Hippy got his work cut out.


----------



## Keef

Hippy it can be humbling !-- but it'll make U a better pharmer too !-- One time D.D. bought me a little LED and some White Widow seed -- used to tell me go play with your Widow thingy !-- We took a joint from that puny little 1st harvest over to the dunes !-- Widow back handed me off those dunes when I stood up !-- She come sliding up beside me at the bottom of the dunes and said those fateful words !-- What do U need to grow a bunch of this ? -- I had a list !


----------



## Keef

Hippy bring her into it !-- D.D. my ---CFO /Research assistant / pest control expert !-- Now there's  D.D.'s Blue Elephant  (T.E. -x- B.B.) -- Once they've  chunked some pollen and see what it becomes ? --It's  all over Cuz  ! -- I get text that say stuff like -- When did U last check pH ? --Truth be --she has become  a better pot farmer than me !--


----------



## Keef

Going buck wild collecting girls and hammering away at this genetic doubling and making feminized seed 
may seem like they got nothing to do with each other but in my twisted mind they do !-- The closer I get to dialing in my Zombie Juice formula the more I need to know about making fem seed !-- When my juice is right I'll do a seed run and fertilize every girl I got and make them all fem seed !-- Then it'll be time to work !
It's  always been about that !-- I'm find something for the young lady to grow !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven absolutely beautiful my friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Hey Keef she's going purple my friend she's going purple


----------



## Keef

Was it the temp change that brought it out Bud or were U just expecting it too soon ?
D.D. made it home !-- 
I had to have a long talk with myself today about my radical views ! -- Found out I was perfectly comfortable with them !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Was it the temp change that brought it out Bud or were U just expecting it too soon ?
> D.D. made it home !--
> I had to have a long talk with myself today about my radical views ! -- Found out I was perfectly comfortable with them !



:laugh:   :laugh:   :laugh:

 I think I was giving her too much nutrients


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeP4FFr88SQ[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I guess that could be ? -- I know this Botanacare pro-government and pro bloom I use calls for about 10 mils per gallon and I'm at about 3 mils !-- They say U need less nutes with LED ? -- All I know is after trial and error --Lots of errors - This is what works for me !-- I don't know bout other lights and stuff !-- I've also read that LEDs  bring out a stronger terepene profile !-- Might be true !-- I wouldn't know !- I have nothing to compare it with LEDs what I got and all I really know and I don't know that much about them !


----------



## umbra

Kraven, nice bud. A local DJ brought Bobby D to Camden, NJ in 1963. My mother dragged to his concert. I was 6. I didn't get it, lol. Been a music fiend ever since.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I was only 9 years old  when Bob did that performance and even I could feel that there was something happening !-- There was !--  and it wasn't gonna be  pretty ! --MLK !- The March to Selma -- JFK  !-- Kent State ! - Nixon !-
Being a part of the only American generation to be accused of losing a war !-- As a 9 year old I could not have even comprehended what I would see over the years !


----------



## Keef

Umbra how's the hands ? -- U ever considered acupuncture ?  Is it carpal tunnel --trigger finger or just wore out hands ?


----------



## umbra

trigger finger is a type of arthritis. I have been able to keep it from getting worse. I exercise the joint every day and take over the counter stuff. Smoke a bunch of weed. Bothers me sometimes though.


----------



## Keef

I know he didn't !-- 20 years in the O.R. ? -- As U move your finger the tendon slides up and down in a sheath   !-- When a tendon is repeatedly irritated  it develops scar tissue and doesn't pass thru "bands" that hold the stealth in place-or does so in jerky movements -This is called trigger finger !-- This can cause the finger to move in a Jerking fashion or even "freeze" in place  !-- The "cure "-- Is a small incision above offending stealth band that is restricting the free movement of the tendon !-- The problem identified and confirmed then a quick snip releases the band and the tendon is free to move unobstructed !- Same fix for carpal tunnel except at the band in the wrist !
I fix it for U !-- Won't hurt me a bit !-- U on the other hand might find religion !


----------



## Keef

I only met one person in all those years that had a carpal tunnel operation with local anesthesia only !-- --
No IV sedation !--no gas !--That I am sure of  !---That is my D.D. ! --- They couldn't find a vein !--


----------



## Keef

Hippy I know the type air lock U talking about but these things cost about $2 each and I do like to listen to them tapping away !-- Strawberry and Blueberry season will be here before U know it !-- Then Watermelon season !-- It was some of my best so I'm make a bunch !-- Thinking about going to get a couple bags of apples or some apple sauce maybe tommorrow ?- - I got another thing I do with coconut water some sugar and yeast !-- Coconut brandy ?


----------



## Keef

Hey when we all get together one day at the Stoner  Ranch ? -- Ya'll catch Umbra and hold him down I sharpen my pocket knife and we fix that hand !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I know he didn't !-- 20 years in the O.R. ? -- As U move your finger the tendon slides up and down in a sheath   !-- When a tendon is repeatedly irritated  it develops scar tissue and doesn't pass thru "bands" that hold the stealth in place-or does so in jerky movements -This is called trigger finger !-- This can cause the finger to move in a Jerking fashion or even "freeze" in place  !-- The "cure "-- Is a small incision above offending stealth band that is restricting the free movement of the tendon !-- The problem identified and confirmed then a quick snip releases the band and the tendon is free to move unobstructed !- Same fix for carpal tunnel except at the band in the wrist !
> I fix it for U !-- Won't hurt me a bit !-- U on the other hand might find religion !


I stand corrected. However the joint hurts even when not bending my finger and the joint is swollen and pops. It does that separate from the jerking and lock up. Both hands, both ring fingers.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OF Wake and Bake. I have Coffee.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- It's  been raining! -- Not that biblical stuff like the west coast got just some rain !
Working on my pipe trying to figure out which way is up !
My daughter was at my brother's  memorial service !-- I haven't seen or talked with her for most of a decade !-- She has some of her mother's traits and we don't get along very well !-- She didn't bring my grand babies who I've never met !- I can't say that I made into town right after she had her first !-- I didn't even know about the second until after she was born !-- It's  O.K. !-- The daughter is used to being the boss !- Daddy don't be bossed around much !-- We clashed because she had it planned out !-- I was gonna do this then that !-- Didn't work out so well !-- I'm the boss and if U want to see your grandchildren U will do what I say !-- May be they'll look they grandpa up when they grow up if they even know they have more than the one !
I guess I shouldn't have shared that we all got our own problems !

Umbra there is a medical term from what's  wrong with your hands !-- Them hands is "F-ed "up !
Now we got weed needs to be burnt !-- I do my share but I'm need some help !- Shake and Bake or something !


----------



## Keef

If I say weed is bad and and I won't have anything to do with it anymore and became a good Republican then maybe she'll let me she her babies ? -- Some ya'll have known me longer than others but what U think the chances of after 50 years of smoking weed I'm up and change my mind ?-- I'm comfortable with myself and who I am ! -- 
No that's  wrong I'm quit smoking again right after I finish the pipe !-- Maybe ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Weedhopper is back home,,yehaaaaaaaaaa. Gotta leave again Monday.  Will be doing this for several months. 
One my Brothers is bringing me some Dank called Blood Orange. Posed to be some kick your *** Weed. :smoke1:
Howdy Rose,,sure miss ya Mam.
Morning Keef,,crazy man.
What up Woodhippy.
Umbra,,i know the feeling Little Brother.  My hands have taken an *** whipping thru the yrs of Construction. Course all the fighting when i was younger didnt help eather. I could kick my own *** for all the stupid **** i did when i was younger.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll better get yo old  *sses up if U want a toke !-- I'm bout out of weed within reach !-- Don't make me get up !-- Yet -- I got some weed in the oven decarbing !- Outta cap makings !-- I didn't start those seed yet !- either for the Zombie Juice or those strains I'll had out !-- I gotta back up and regroup !-- Having #1--#2 and #3 girls from the same variety is not working for me ! -- Something got to give !


----------



## Keef

Hopper in da house !-- D.D. gonna be doing that for awhile !-- 3 days in Austin --4 days in ? --at the beach !
I think she said it is a 3 hour drive !-- She has always worked Friday--Saturday --and Sunday nights !-- Work the leastest for the mostest!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, WH I have been missing you too.  Glad your home where you should be.

Keef, how old is your daughter? maybe she will come around? I hope so. 

i got sick making oil. I breathed in way too much booze..not my brightest moves.. I am better today.  
I need a better place to do an indoor grow, my bathtub is too small.....


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- It does that to some people !-- Do U have a true allergy to alcohol ? -- No I don't think the daughter will come around maybe not even at the end of prohibition ! --  All I ever wanted was for her to have an easier time with life than I had !-- She runs in some pretty elite circles and the grand babies will never want for a thing !-- I achieved my goal !-- Somehow I also managed to find a decent life myself !
I think she would never admit it but she saw me when my face was monstrous after the fall before they rebuilt it !-- I think it scared her !-- I wasn't the pretty boy I am today !
Hey Hopper I'm supposed to get my scooter maybe next week !-- U and Nick gonna let me go riding with ya'll ?


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Morning folis. Weedhopper is back home,,yehaaaaaaaaaa. Gotta leave again Monday. Will be doing this for several months.
> One my Brothers is bringing me some Dank called Blood Orange. Posed to be some kick your *** Weed. :smoke1:
> Howdy Rose,,sure miss ya Mam.
> Morning Keef,,crazy man.
> What up Woodhippy.
> Umbra,,i know the feeling Little Brother. My hands have taken an *** whipping thru the yrs of Construction. Course all the fighting when i was younger didnt help eather. I could kick my own *** for all the stupid **** i did when i was younger.


 I've seen Blood Orange, you gonna likey. I have a sh*t ton of orange strains. They'll be up and coming soon. The smells and terps on the Oregon Lemons went from faint and subtle to sweet and loud, but the f*ckberry smells like grape pixie stix.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone  hope everyone is off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## Keef

I need more grow room space too !-- Might be adding some more boxes !-- Umbra I haven't even smoked them yet but U sent me some keepers for sure !-- I'm intrigued by this Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel  and I have smoked The White -x- Nepal Indica and I'm keeping it !-- They look the same but I got 2 girls  !-- GDP-X-B.R. -- I earned it !-- Strong healthy girl !-- GDP-x- BPU ? -- I got 3 girls !-- The White -x- Black Rose --I got one girl  and another to sex !--1-- Snow Desiel to sex also ! - Umbra's  Bunch be in da house !--Hogging all the grow space !-- - I expect fine stuff at the pipe test !-


----------



## Keef

Had to go look !-- I think I might be able to shoe horn a lemon in there if I move some stuff around ?


----------



## Rosebud

yes Keef, a true allergy. I haven't had a drink of booze for 30 years and that was one glass of champagne on NY eve... When I said never again I meant it.  But inhaling it for 2 hours over the stove was dumb. I have never liked booze, but pot? it is my drug of choice.

I bet it was hard for your daughter to see you messed up..that would be very hard.  If we could start out in life knowing the stuff we know at the end of our lives it would make life a lot easier.    We need to build a new room. lol that isn't even possible in our little home.


----------



## Keef

I'm moving us out the master bedroom !-- It's in the back of the house !- and that's  my new grow room !-- The master bath and the walk in closet and Master bedroom gonna be for the grow !-- I might go ahead and put some hard wood flooring in first and paint that spare room ! --- No hurry !-- Supposed to move some plants to bloom on the first but I was sexing and got a box full of girls !-- So plants size be moving up a notch !-- When veg is ready ? -- 4 more bloom in  boxes !-- Then I will have 2 boxes ready for harvest every 2 weeks !--


----------



## Keef

Rose I don't have an allergy to alcohol but I'm a mean drunk and have massive hangovers which leads to the hair of the dog and then I end up losing time and getting whiskey bumps !-- Best I not be drinking but it took me a long time to figure that out !-- I do like making liquor  and I have to taste it to know what it's  doing but I never pour myself a glass !--


----------



## Kraven

Knocking them down again today.....


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- I hate U so very , very much !-- No Cuz !-- but I am jealous !-- What did hippy call it ? -- Bud envy !-- Yup !-- I got it !


----------



## Keef

I am a twisted individual ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Kraven  The second last picture now that's love right there  what strain is that it would look beautiful growing next to my  Mendocino purp :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just wanted to share. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1485625595919.jpg


----------



## Keef

U snuck that one in on me D.D. !-- Poignant ! 
On another thing and this is not political !-- I was  thinking about the how to on this wall they gonna build !
In Texas the border is the Rio Grande  river !-- I got questions !-- Obviously have to build the wall on the Texas side !-- Do U build it where the river is when it's  low or do U build it above the flood plain !-- What about the livestock and wildlife ? -- U cutting them off from thier only water source ! -- If U build the wall above the flood plain farmers gonna lose lots of grazing acreage whose gonna pay them for that and supply their fields with water ? -- Complicated venture that needs more thought ! --Or just do it then study the environmental impact ? -- Never mind !


----------



## WoodHippy

Wife made me take her the City for a bi-yearly stock up. 
5 lbs of Frozen Strawberries and 10 lbs of sugar followed me home. Keef ya got me back at it. Gonna freeze it off. Hippy like sipping whiskey in moderation. Bottle of Rebel Yell Root beer 70 proof And 6 pack of Honey Ale. 
Take at least 4 month to stave us out. 
Hi to all. Time for the pipe. Back home and unarmed. I can smoke now.


----------



## Keef

Umbra where U at ? -- Trips that F-1 --B.B. King that fathered most of these B.B. some grow ? -- The blueberry runs deep in him !-- I asked U one time what U thought about crossing the B.B. on the Tranquil Elephantizer -- U said do it and see !-- So I did !-- The little thing is about a month into bloom and I have rooted cuts but We truely got a Blueberry Elephant here !-- The blueberry has come out even earlier than B.B. and maybe stronger !-- The tricomes come out early and heavy on the T.E. and later and heavy on the B.B. -- This gonna be a keeper !--


----------



## Keef

Hippy it's  like growing --once U get off into it --ya just can't stop ! - 5 lbs Sugar -- 5 lbs berries -- I keep a yeast culture from the sediment from a previous batch  in the fridge !-- I ran out of packaged yeast bout 3 runs back !-- No problem !-- This Strawberry looks like it's  boiling !-- Yeast is hard at work !-- 

View attachment 20170128_130858.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey when I saw this I knew I had to share it ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Hey when I saw this I knew I had to share it !



I like it!  I like it a lot.  :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef.  Can you post a picture of your lights, showing the 4 black boxes with legible writing?  I'll see iffn I can find you the LED's you can use.  If I can see the board I might be able to design you a fix for the one and done problem you have.


----------



## Keef

Rose I have a lot to say on that subject but I am doing my best not to scream out my thoughts up in here !
It ain't easy !-- I thought saying I was now a political activist now bout covered it !--When U need to scream out send me a PM !-- That's bad about an alcohol allergy sounds like U could use a drink !


----------



## Keef

Can do Nick !-- I gotta get that light board out anyway !-- I got another one just like it !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Morning Kraven !-- I hate U so very , very much !-- No Cuz !-- but I am jealous !-- What did hippy call it ? -- Bud envy !-- Yup !-- I got it !




Thank you for the kind words and letting me share. Peace


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ?-- They killing me down here !-- Taking this light board out the Mars 300 ?  Oh !-- They did not want U taking this out !-- Now I know they trick !- - I tip my hat to the designer !-- Anyway !- Nick I do hope U read Chinese !-- 
1st pic -- over all lay out of drivers and stuff !-- 

2nd  Close up of one of the drivers !-- There are 3 same part #

3rd pic -- front of the light board 

4th  pic --sealed backing to light board !-- Tricky bastids don't want U inside that backing! 

View attachment 20170128_142618.jpg


View attachment 20170128_142747.jpg


View attachment 20170128_142648.jpg


View attachment 20170128_142725.jpg


----------



## Keef

Wanna know what Reflector Series gets U ? -- These Reflectors sandwich the frame between  the light board and these Reflectors !-- 6 of these plastic screws holding each !-- They do not want U working on these ! 

View attachment 20170128_144930.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I've seen Blood Orange, you gonna likey. I have a sh*t ton of orange strains. They'll be up and coming soon. The smells and terps on the Oregon Lemons went from faint and subtle to sweet and loud, but the f*ckberry smells like grape pixie stix.



Yeah,,i just smoked a bowl. Awesome fruity taste and great high Umbra.


----------



## WoodHippy

5 lbs of fruit and 5 lbs of sugar about 3.5 Gal RO Water.  Waiting for the right temp. In goes the yeast. Been needing to get back to Brewing.
I see ya got it apart Keef, Now ya can start playing with them.


----------



## WoodHippy

:48: 420


----------



## Rosebud

4:47:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Hi Rose Have a good evening 6.50 :48:

Yeast is in. Should be fermenting good This time Tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Rose it is madness not politics !-- That's totally different !-- When U try to control the press and make sure environmental scientific studies reflect your views or the are silenced ! -- Then attack anyone who disagrees with U !-- That's  not politics !-- That's dictator in waiting stuff !- No we way past politics !
I may have to take some time off --If so U guys behave !-- I'll be back! -- May only be a couple days ! -- 
Maybe longer !


----------



## Kraven

Morning....last day of the chop, back is tired and so is my eyes. Peace


----------



## St_Nick

I feel for ya, buddy.  Smoke one & git right first. 

G'morning all.:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning All. Hope ya get it done Kravens. Nick Hows the roof going.


----------



## Kraven

I got finished, I'm tired and now just have to wait for it to dry. Got plenty to shake too....here is a few pic's from today, hope you enjoy :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Choices, choices! 

View attachment received_10106734458797615.jpeg


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven That looks Great, Where did you get them blue things for Drying.


----------



## Kraven

WoodHippy said:


> Kraven That looks Great, Where did you get them blue things for Drying.




Each has 26 hangers and will hold three of my plants, I have 3 hanging and i can just squeeze 9 plants on there.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-6171-844-Clip-and-Dry-Hanger-With-26-Clips/19869221


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i love seeing the whole plant like that. Just looks stellar which we have come to expect from you.  Those hookie doos are very cool, i will go look at them on amazon. 

Hey Joe, i see you down there. Hi Woodhippy!


----------



## WeedHopper

I thought there were no more Politics, ,,period! You can dress it in whatever you want,,but its still politics.
I am refraining, ,,and it aint easy. I made Rose a promise,,and i will keep my promise.


----------



## Kraven

I feel the same hopper, maybe we could just make a dark thread and I would not go there either. TBH I'm just tired.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Nice. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484615339334.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> :48:


Be Safe in you travels this week.


----------



## Dan789

Keef said:


> Hey when I saw this I knew I had to share it !



Just saw your pic Keef, very nice.     :fly:


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey Dan789 Still on the Cob hunt. Got side tracked. Gonna do a Auto grow. And Sex for Outside.


----------



## Kraven

Evening y'all....so finished the gardening to notice the cat has puss coming out of her close eye......this was new to me. So called my buddy....been my vet for 30 years now and he says bring her over, he gave her a look see and she will be release from the pet ER in about an hour....poor girl lost and eye tonight......they removed it about 2 hours ago and she is up and moving around...prolly ready to come home.......it made me cry really hard


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven said:


> Evening y'all....so finished the gardening to notice the cat has puss coming out of her close eye......this was new to me. So called my buddy....been my vet for 30 years now and he says bring her over, he gave her a look see and she will be release from the pet ER in about an hour....poor girl lost and eye tonight......they removed it about 2 hours ago and she is up and moving around...prolly ready to come home.......it made me cry really hard



Karven I am Always Sad when Our Fur Babies are sick. Hope yours recover well. For me it my Lab Mastiff He Always want my attention Makes me Happy.
Peace Bro.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man, that is pretty sad Kraven. I am glad she will live though. I hope she rebounds quickly.  How old is she?
Good you have a vet you trust.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks all. She is 7 we think Rose, we have had her for about 3 years now....somebody was kind enough to have her declawed then they set her free....when we found her she was ate up with flea's had pneumonia and worms. We nursed her back to health only to find out she is + for feline aids and she has herpes in her eys...so all in all a sick kitty, but the love she gives us is like no other...she is soooo grateful that we saved her she just sits on you for hours and looks at you and purrs. She get sick about every 6 months so our vet bill runs around 500.00 a year but she is worth every penny. Now just pain meds and antibiotic's.....she seems to be resting well tonight...I'll prolly sit the night with her just to make sure she does not get in any pain. Thanks for all the kind wishes.....I would have gladly swapped places with her tonight, I hate to see her in pain.


----------



## Dan789

Hey, Woddhippy, sure am, been reading the crap out of everything I can find online. I even found through some serendipity that they make G4 cob based led lights that you can use to replace the halagen bulbs in landscape lighting fixtures.  Small thing but it's been bugging me as my (landscape) lights are always burning out. Not sure they'll work, but they might, that's a good thing.  :fly:


----------



## Dan789

Kraven, so sorry you've got a sick cat, we went through a couple years with a pair of cats we had, brothers that had FIP, no good end.  Feeling your pain. 
You're right on adopted cats layin on the love, we've got three now, more hair than we can deal with sometimes but worth every minute.


----------



## Kraven

Sat most the night with her, fell asleep around 5a this morning...exhausted....she looks to be maintaining. Thanks for all the well wishes.....if it was people I would know exactly what to do, frustrating to have a head full of knowledge that simply does not apply to cats


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Burning a quick one then I'm on my way to the protest ! -- A good day to all !


----------



## Keef

Kraven best wishes for the kitty !--


----------



## Keef

Had a hard time finding the proper "stick" for my sign !-- I think I have to take one of  the handles  off my post hole digger !-- I was taught to be proficient with  the staff and "single sticks" !-- I can't trust the left arm to be effective with single sticks anymore !-- The staff I can do !-- Come take this feeble old man's sign ! -I got something for U !-- I was not only taught these techniques  but I have experience at using them in a riot situation !-- O.K. I think I got what I need !-- Let's  go make our voice heard !


----------



## yarddog

hello ofc, been a while since my last visit, does not look like much has changed.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> hello ofc, been a while since my last visit, does not look like much has changed.



Nope   Hope things are good in your world :48:


----------



## yarddog

hello Kraven, I am sorry to hear about your cat. I had one get sick last week, he is normally a fireball.. he is getting better now, respiratory infection


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- 
The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak !-- I need some caps and my pipe !-- Coffee too !-- Sunshine and I got some plants to take and some trimming to do !-- Do a 2nd little wake and bake an get to it !-- Anyone remember where I put my little bottle of scissor cleaning Everclear !-- We took some Nurse Larry and Master Kush yesterday !-- Got B.B. ready too !-- An Outlaw's work is never done !


----------



## Budlight

Definitely think I'm going to have to use some support on her the next time around







BB Kings coming along pretty nice I'd have to say






:48:


----------



## Keef

Bud got it going on !-- I know I don't do them big plants like ya'll !-- I'm Half way there trimming this group !-- Definitely gonna have to train some trimmers soon !-- I should be doing this every 2 weeks !-- It's  not a lot but it do add up ! And production goes up as I veg them bigger and use fewer plants !-- Next move is to fix these stupid lights so I can double the size of bloom ! 

View attachment 20170130_122446-1.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

great work to both keef and budlight!


----------



## Keef

Thanks OF but I'm just getting my rotation working !-- I'm not even in the same ball park as some of these guys and they big beautiful plants !-- I do manage to get high on occasion !-- Things  are changing fast in Texas !-- The new administration's of Houston and I think Dallas will only get a ticket for an ounce or less and the legislature could fix this useless mmj law they passed !-- Texans are still in a state of shock about possession of small amounts and U just get a ticket ? -- I don't know bout that ?--is the reaction from most ! It's about to bust open down here soon as this sinks in !


----------



## Keef

Sooner or later -- I'm have get one them tickets and I'm frame it and hang it on the wall !


----------



## Keef

Been in the attic looking for a drying room for later and I think I found it !-- I'm gonna need a duct fan maybe 8 inches to pull some air thru the attic dam it gets hot up there quick! -- I got a clothes line strung now I gotta be on the hunt for a fan !-- The roof has one of those passive vents to let heat out without letting rain in !-- My thought is just put a fan in it pushing air out and drawing fresh air thru the passive vents around the eve of the house !-- Should work well! -- Soon as these people get hip to what is happening in Texas I might not be able to grow it fast enough !-- I do need me a top shelf distributor! -- Yes I do !-- Not yet but soon ! -- Liquid Weed gonna make it's debut in the south real soon !-- This is a prohibition state so of course it's gonna be on the street !-- That's the distributors problem !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Got 2 seed orders in the Mail today. I got 3 Fem beans in paper towel as we speak.And 2 more fem going in rock wool. Those be demon seed. Hippy  got to know. 2 DWC buckets and 20 hr of light. Auto under T8 HO. 
Evening All,  Hope your Monday was good.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Got 2 seed orders in the Mail today. I got 3 Fem beans in paper towel as we speak.And 2 more fem going in rock wool. Those be demon seed. Hippy  got to know. 2 DWC buckets and 20 hr of light. Auto under T8 HO.
> Evening All,  Hope your Monday was good.



 That sounds awesome hippie you're on your way today was not too bad lots of Choppin to do hope your day is going good as well :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

I see that choppable Beauty up there, And Keefs looks good for his style of grow.
Makes think of clones out door right at 13 hr light a day. They be small and easy to hide among my Tomatoes.


----------



## Keef

Evening OFC !-- Hippy U got the variety chasing disease bad don't U  ? -- Don't let them one of those boy  autos get up next to that B.B. !-- That would be a sin according to the Great Green Book !-- I think it be time to do a test burn !-- We try some of this in that  cute little mason jar ! --Hey blooming my Widow for the first time in awhile !-- She back with a vengeance !-- All sparkly and sticky !--


----------



## Keef

I'm warn U !-- Don't look long cause it will make U high !-- What we smoking at the beach tonight ?-- Purple Haze or The White -x- Nepal Indica ? -- Maybe both ? 

View attachment 20170130_180328-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Them 2 Auto be Female. My free seeds from Drchronic are Girl Scout Cookie. 
Then there is Delusional OG And then Panama Powerhouse Yes I got the variety chasing disease bad. I am done for a while. Next winter. Got 5 or so reg one I need to get to before I buy anymore.


----------



## Budlight

Keef I wish I could join you guys on the beach it's starting to get cold here again snuck a test bud dried it out I sure wish she would've turned a lot more purple I really need to figure out a good mixture of this GH so far I'm not doing very good with it I keep burning them or something or maybe not enough of something all I know is I'm doing something wrong








:48:


----------



## Keef

Hippy I had a plan !-- I would only get new seed in the winter !-- Dam bunch of enablers up in here !--I can't blame Umbra and all those varieties  of his I grow !-- Bout half ya'll just as guilty !--  Rose the Purple Haze is Divine !  --This be the one without color ! -- Umbra -- Don't stop Breeding !-- U see the sparkle on that White Indica at the bottom ? -- U did that Cuz and U nailed it  !-- I just grew it ! -- Got Some Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel in bloom !-- Looking for that Strawberry !-- D.D.'s Blue Elephant --Your Trips that boy B.B. -x- a Tranquil Elephantizer mom !-- WOW !-- She may have more blueberry terps than the B.B. and sticky icky !


----------



## Keef

Looks like color be the only thing wrong with it Bud !-- Look at the trichs ?


----------



## ness

Evening OFC

Kraven real nice grow.  Looking good.  Kraven do you clone?  I'm, so, sorry about your little buddy.  I just love cats.  I have three feral cats that move into my barn.  I had to start feeding them couldn't let them to go without.  

Keef nice harvest and beautiful buds.  Just love the snowy look.

Bud love your buds to.  Time for a bowl and I have coffee going tonight.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ms. Ness !-- How U doing ? -- Glad U could join us for a pipe ! -- Kraven's grow always makes me jealous !-- We get by and ain't nothing wrong with quality !-- I just grow small plants for now !-- This White Indica Umbra bred is nice! -- I'm keeping it !-- Ness when U ask if someone clones or grows from seed ? --Most of us probably do both !-- To get a new variety I have to start from seed then sex them to find a nice girl --After that I clone her and keep a cut in veg. -- That's  what I been doing since fall !-- Start seed find my girl take some cuttings and let it run to see how long it takes to finish and to get a taste !-- So I been collecting girls and keeping them small so I can keep more varieties in a smaller area !-- I harvested some Nurse Larry -- Some Master Kush some B.B. and a White Indica !-- Little plants equal more varieties !


----------



## ness

Keef my two plants are hanging in there.  It seems to me that my grow should be bigger than it is.  Everyone is harvesting and I started this grow about the same time as most of you guys.  Looking forward to starting again.


----------



## ness

I still have not snap a picture.  Hoping to get to that tomorrow.  420 :bong2:


----------



## Kraven

Tons of nice pic's. Great work guys...I'd hit it :aok:


----------



## Keef

Ness - Everything I just harvested Ness I have run before except that White Indica ! -- It's  not about plant size !-- I could give a flip about growing big plants right now !-- I grow enough for us and I got more varieties  than anyone should be able to keep in such a small place !-- I started collecting girls for my tetra project and then one day I realized I got some fine stuff here tetra or not ! -- One day maybe I grow bigger plants but it works for me for now !


----------



## Keef

Kraven I don't know why but U been in my thoughts lately !-- U holding your own ? -- Brother U know it comes in waves U just ride them out one at a time !-- U taking an oral dose regularly ? -- U Need to !
Been fishing lately ?-- I'm sorry about your cat but try to keep it from being a trigger that sends U to a bad place !--


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Keef....just one day ata time right now man.


----------



## Keef

I was wondering Cuz !-I hope U get it reeled back in soon !--U not the only one has a problem on occasion !-- I know you'll get a handle on it !-- Like U said one day ata time !


----------



## Budlight

Thanks kraving I greatly appreciate the kind words but I'm having a real difficult time with these gh nutrients getting them right  it's severely cost me with my Mendocino purp  and my  exodus cheese


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I know it's  not the same but I use the Batonacare stuff and I got no scientific study to back it up but I'm at about one third thier recommended dose !-- They say use 10 mils per gallon and I use 3 mils !-- I think it's the LEDs !-- I think U need less nutes under them !-- Don't know why or have a need to understand it !- Plants happy ? -- Keef happy !


----------



## Budlight

I just wish there was an easy answer but we both know there's no easy answer to this question  it's all about trial and error


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- We got weed to smoke !-- Do your duty !--


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> Thanks kraving I greatly appreciate the kind words but I'm having a real difficult time with these gh nutrients getting them right  it's severely cost me with my Mendocino purp  and my  exodus cheese



I can give you the formula I run, it's been tweaked quit a bit but so far I can run anything I want and only make minor changes sometimes. Remember mmj is a Mg loving plant and most times it will veg fine but just before and about 2 weeks after it's gonna ask for more Mg, as long as you got that covered the transition from veg to flower should go well and mid to late flowering should be strong. Lemme know if you want some input from me on what I'm feeding, I'll be glad to pm you.

I use only these nutes: Grow, Micro, Bloom [I use cal/mag since I use R/O] and Liquid Kool Bloom and I also supplement with Epsom salt if needed [MGSO4]for a few weeks....thats my secret formula.


----------



## Kraven

Morning y'all...fixing to head out and do a bit of gardening, working with drying/ curing plants and time for the girls in veg to head to flower + three rez changes and a general clean up. Hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## yarddog

Mornin kraven.    Have fun in the bunker.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Weedhopper is loading his stuff up in the truck to head home after work,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaa, ,,gonna be a short week and i get to go back home to my girls. Gonna hang 50yds of some Wall Covering that looks like wood.,in a Conference Room.
Hope my friends have a great day. Am i the only one that works? You guys mow your yard or something,,,potheads. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- I'm still trying to figure out which way is up ! -- I got a few more babies to take !-- I got lazy yesterday !-- I'm about out of Cal/Mag myself !-- How much Cal/Mag U use per gallon ? -- On res change for a new run I add 5 mils per gallon -- When topping off I use half that amount but everything else stays the same - I also add a scoop of Micos when I fill a fresh box ! -- I add EM1 about once a week too ! -


----------



## Keef

I'm a professional pot head Hopper !-- 
What up Dog ? -- Have a good day Cuz !-- I be back on 2 wheels soon !-- Scooting around !


----------



## Kraven

I use the same 5 ml per / gal. Then I top up by 20% when my pH has risen from 5.7 -6.2 and my ppm have fallen by 300ppm. So fresh mix I'm at 1600ppm/ 5.7 pH and then when it hits 6.2 pH and the ppm are around 1200-1300 I will add back 20% of a fresh mix to drop my pH to 5.8ish and up my ppm by about 200...then as my pH reaches 6.2 again my ppm are around 1100-1200 and it's time for a rez change, that takes about 20 days to go from a fresh mix to a topped mix to a re change. Hope that helps Keef. Also remember I have an automatic top off system built in so it tops the rez 2x daily with fresh R/O water at 0 ppm and 6.4 pH and I gas them pretty hard so they need tons of food to keep up with how fast I'm pushing them with the CO2. Peace


----------



## Keef

8 girls in a row sexing !-- I ain't ever starting any more seed !-- Unless I'm looking for a male !-- I think I used all my girl finding  luck ! -- I had to make an ID tag change yesterday! -- I had GDP-x- BPU --#1-#2-and #3 girls-- They all look alike so now I just got just GDP-X-BPU on the tag ! -- I think I might be about at maxed out varieties !-- Lawdy do I got a few varieties !-- It's  about to get complicated !--4 Bloom boxes and somewhere between dozen -dozen and a half varieties ---sexed female lines !-- Who goes to bloom when ?


----------



## Keef

1400 ppms ? -- WOW Kraven !-- With RO water starting at about 6 ppms -- With nutes and additives I have about 400 ppms !-- 600 ppms after a 2 month bloom run with no res. change ! - I like 5.8 pH. then let it drift between 5.4 and 6.4 -- It hits either I adjust !-- I only check it about once a week !--


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, hope all are well. still dealing with what doctors have told me but will know more tomorrow when i see the surgeon and what he tells me tomorrow. never heard of arthritis in the nerves. yall have a great one.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, it is snowing here and i am not happy. lol

Giggy, when you have arthritis it can make bone spurs and lots of weird stuff. I read xrays for 20 years. The nerves can become entangled in the bone spurs and that hurts like heck.

WH, yay you get to come home today?

Kraven, thanks for the good infor this morning. sounds good. I really am disturbed  by your avitar... LOL... it is so gross Kraven and I think of you as a pretty cute guy... I will adapt.
I might take a pic of my new little grow for ya'll.  liking my new light. Seems the plants sexed sooner? is that even possible? Growing faster? beats me.

OK, i am off to check people in and pout about the snow. Have a great day all of you.


----------



## Keef

Good luck Giggy !-- I still got your lights it's  just been a little chaotic lately !-- There's  also something called neuropathy -- nerve pain !-- My facial nerve on the left side was frayed and only barely intact !-- Left side of my face just hung there like it was melting for 6 months or more !-- It slowly came back and is only a problem when a front comes thru !-- Causes some swelling, pressure and pain ! --I kinda live around it !
I do when I can and when I can't --I can't !-- Anyway I hope U get better soon !

Rose it's  gonna be 75 and sun today !-- I'm sorry about the snow !-- Sexing sooner under LEDs ? -- I don't know how long it takes under other lights but with these LEDs some varieties  show within 48 hours !-- Others take longer but none take long !-- I'm sexing a Snow Desiel and a The White -x- Black Rose and something else ? -- Anyway how do I tell this Purple Haze to straighten up ? -- The cuts are bushy and 2 week cycle after next ?-- Maybe the 1st ?-- I'm have to run a least a box of them !-- Been putting that loop in the Hoe Berry cuts as they stretch !-- Gonna have a mess of it too !-- White Widow  is back with a vengeance !-- I'm need more bloom boxes in a couple months!


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> I can give you the formula I run, it's been tweaked quit a bit but so far I can run anything I want and only make minor changes sometimes. Remember mmj is a Mg loving plant and most times it will veg fine but just before and about 2 weeks after it's gonna ask for more Mg, as long as you got that covered the transition from veg to flower should go well and mid to late flowering should be strong. Lemme know if you want some input from me on what I'm feeding, I'll be glad to pm you.
> 
> I use only these nutes: Grow, Micro, Bloom [I use cal/mag since I use R/O] and Liquid Kool Bloom and I also supplement with Epsom salt if needed [MGSO4]for a few weeks....thats my secret formula.



 Kraven   I would really really appreciate if you would do that that would be great hope you're having an excellent morning my friend


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. I'm running a couple of testers in the garage to see how they would do under the new lights. The Apollo 11 smells like pineapple Cheetos, the f*ckberry smells like grape pixie stix, and the yeti x snowlotus smells like a sweet skunk.


----------



## Budlight

I think it just depends on the strain I have some that will tell me like you said in 48 hours and some that take a week that BB King she's pretty quick at telling you what she is  i've had the nurse Larry in the flower room for three days now and she's just barely starting to show teasing me she's just teasing me and it's not right hahaha hope everyone's having an excellent morning


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ?  Been playing musical chairs with the girls !-- Some is missing but I think this is the line up and I got more than one girl of some !-- Plus some more I'm sexing !-- Starting to get complicated ! 

View attachment 20170131_090709-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra see that empty spot at the bottom of the pic ? -- I'm saving it for a lemon !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra see that empty spot at the bottom of the pic ? -- I'm saving it for a lemon !



 Just when I finally got the lemon out of my head you had to go and bring it up didn't ya hahaha :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Umbra see that empty spot at the bottom of the pic ? -- I'm saving it for a lemon !


 I have some plans for that, but a few other things first, lol.


----------



## Keef

I got plenty nice stuff to work with Umbra I was just messing with U !-- 
What up Bud !-- I got some trimming to do and I been looking at that busted light !-- I'm get me a little metal loop -- Maybe a paper clip !-- Put the wiring back together on Mars light and turn it on !-- Take my bypass loop and bypass each chip on the non working side !-- I can't tell which one is out by look !-- I figure when I bypass the defective chip the rest will come on !-- Is that a rational plan ? -- Yes I'll have on rubber gloves and be careful --Electricity done lit me up more than once !--


----------



## Keef

I'll flip the light board 180 degrees and hook it back up to make sure it is a chip not a driver !--I flip it and the other side comes on and the side working now doesn't ? -- It's the driver !-- Does that sound right !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning folks.  Its warming up here, almost 50.  That would be cool but with all the snow melting its really sloppy outside.  I have a 1/2 dozen clones that are ready for the pot and about 20 seeds to check and plant today.  Shoulda done it yesterday but I had company.  I awoke at 6 this morning but I'm trying to hold out 'till noon before I bake, not sure if I'll make it.  Naaahh,,,,,  screw it,,,,,, lets hae a toke.  Gotta be noon somewhere's.

:48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'll flip the light board 180 degrees and hook it back up to make sure it is a chip not a driver !--I flip it and the other side comes on and the side working now doesn't ? -- It's the driver !-- Does that sound right !



 Definitely the driver Mars sells replacement ones as well but I'm sure you could just check online and match up your numbers


----------



## Budlight

Looks like somebody's been slacking good thing I'm chopping this last deep chunk today because I really need to move these girls they are being pushy


----------



## Keef

Put some shoes on Nick that toe looks like crap !-- Here let me hit that !-- Wait till noon ? -- Is that one them religious thing like lent or something ? --Give up weed till noon !-- I personally do not observe that tradition !
No weed before noon ? -- That is just wrong !-- I be in jail by 11 am !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Put some shoes on Nick that toe looks like crap !-- Here let me hit that !-- Wait till noon ? -- Is that one them religious thing like lent or something ? --Give up weed till noon !-- I personally do not observe that tradition !
> No weed before noon ? -- That is just wrong !-- I be in jail by 11 am !



I love the rush you get from taking a good bowl of our favorite weed first thing in a morning.  Problem is with the way I been sleeping lately I have been missing out on the rush.  Just thought I would try and get it back by waiting a while.
  My toe is taking forever to heal.  I put the roof on hold 'till the weather breaks and my foot gets better.  Walking on rafters with a bum foot is for the birds.


----------



## Keef

I like to wake up and still be high from the night before !-- When I get up I take my sinus medicine and a dose of cannacaps that I chase with a spoon of coconut oil --Then I make me some coffee and get settled in !-- About the time I find my pipe and lighter and get a few toke the caps start kicking in !-- U pretty high already and those caps start to kick in !-- U should buckle your seat belt ! -- I got it but I don't smoke near as much when I got caps on board !-- This morning the Hoe Berry be all up in my head !-- 2 of those caps would be enough for a normal person so I took 4 !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef I was checking out those cap Making devices I guess you could call them  last night on Amazon I'm definitely going to be ordering one right away :48:  you know the one thing I never thought about when I thought about growing bigger plants was how much longer it takes to chop these things  this was the very lowest branch so should be the smallest buds right took me forever to cut this thing  i'm really hoping for a half P


----------



## Keef

That'll  work Bud !-- 
My 2 cap making devices ! 

View attachment 20170131_110440_001.jpg


View attachment 20170131_110643.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Just goes to show how much plants like different stuff the other three that were in the two bins that the deep chunk was in totally burned or something I think I will  maybe get a half off of every other plant that was in there  which is absolutely no good because it wouldn't be enough to make it till the next  chop  good thing this deep is going to give me lots of capsule material though I'm really looking forward to them


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> My 2 cap making devices !



The one I was looking at looks exactly like that or real close


----------



## Keef

Decarbed at 240 F. for half hour then I put it thru a wire basket just to make it smaller pieces and easier to pack into caps !-- That is a patented whittled down chop stick cap packer !--


----------



## Budlight

I kept the best route so far as well took it in the house rinsed it out really really well to make sure there was no salts or anything left in it hung it up downstairs to dry the wife's going to give her a good grinding and throw those into some cab says well I figure best to take full advantage of everything I have  you think that's a good idea Or should I have done a little bit more to make sure they're clean


----------



## Keef

Bud it is important to decarb it -- The THCA is not psychoactive so by heating it U convert the THCA into THC which is active and oil or some food with oil is also very important !-- The oil carries the THC and CBD from the stomach into the blood stream !-- Takes about an hour to kick in !-- When U feel a slight cramping in your stomach that them caps coming for yo happy a** and it ain't gonna take any prisoners !-- It ain't like U can say I'm good I don't need another toke !-- Once it's  in your belly all U can do is hold on if U take too much !--


----------



## Budlight

Hahah I can't wait to let the good times begin :48:


----------



## Budlight

Do you decarb the roots as well or just grind them up as they are once they're dry


----------



## DirtyDiana

My feelings today! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1477255366813.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thank U for everything MP and O.F.C. !--- Good Bye !


----------



## St_Nick

Heidi-Ho my friend.  See you soon.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Thank U for everything MP and O.F.C. !--- Good Bye
> 
> I sure hope you mean you're just going to chop some of your pretty plants


----------



## Keef

Thought I was gonna be gone a couple weeks away from my phone !--Wasn't sure when I would be back !
- Trip was canceled ! 
Sorry !


----------



## Budlight

I would have to say the pinky red and yellow in these leaves look pretty cool I like how different strains can turn so many different colours when you're flushing them


----------



## Keef

Bud I been saving some roots but I haven't done anything with them !-- The book says U can boil it down to a tar type paste -- Whole different set of chemicals !-- Do some research !-- 
Those fan leaves on that plant Bud !-- When the plant is in bloom and starts to take nutrients away from the leaves in an all out push to make bud -- Does anyone else strip those leaves once they begin to yellow ?
I mostly do !-- Not all at once just when they become worse from wear - I just take them off !-- By harvest I will have most of them off !-- I don't know if it is true but in my mind the leaves are finished and if I remove them those light airy fluffy bud closer to the bottom of the plant get plenty light and harden up !-- Seems to work on small plants !


----------



## Budlight

I agree with you buddy I just had to leave them because they look so cool this time feel like a real idiot I've been walking around all day thinking it was the first and it's only the 31st I guess a combination between a two day hangover and too much time in the garage I definitely need to listen to Rose and get  myself a Calendar


----------



## Kraven

Finally through the busy part, got everything in place and back on cruise control. Now just gonna smoke this here Grass Monkey bud and enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Keef

All I need to know is when is the 1st and the 15th -- I gots a calender on my phone !-- If I just look when I turn it on it tells me the date and time ! -- 
Bud they are pretty !-- I got a box of purple in early bloom !-- GDP-X-B.R. -- GDP -x- BPU -- See where my Purple girls be !-- Purple Haze make a nice Purple bud !-- ( blueberry lemonade ) - but not strong as I've seen !-- Got one more Strawberry to sex and I'm betting I'm outta luck making girls !-- Looking for a Strawberry boy and a purple boy ( one more chance)-- I 'm also sexing a Snow Desiel looking for a boy !--
Bud that growing a whole garage out at a time like Umbra would kill me !-- I think I like a rotation better !
Break all the work down into smaller groups every 2 weeks instead of all at once !


----------



## Keef

I'm jealous Kraven !-- All I got left to smoke is this old brick weed ! 

View attachment 20170131_151446-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
All these weed pictures get me stoned. Well that and my pipe. 
Got to get a couple of boxes made. 
Got a Question. Say you know a patient that want to grow there own. What is my safest way about this. This will all be in a non weed state.


----------



## Keef

Hippy that is a wide open question !-- Most of us do use it as a medicine !-- Even when U smoke so to relax at the end of the day or in the morning it is still medicine !-- So to answer your question -- Don't know depends on lots of stuff !-- I think a small indoor grow maybe even with a rotation if there's  room !-- 
If It's  a buddy or someone U trust U could supply the clones and they could grow them !-- That way U both know they all girls and U know about how long they take and stuff !-- Teach them to grow like U then later if they want to grow a different way they got a foundation to build on !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  speaking of Mexican break weed I'm growing out one of the seeds I brought back from Mexico that got me put in jail she's coming along pretty nice too  I just hope she'll be as good here as she was there


----------



## Kraven

Wow, evening all...the GM put me down...smoked up...got relaxed.....just woke up


----------



## Keef

Did ya good too Kraven !- That Grass Monkey must be potent to put U down !- 
Hey Hippy -- I answered your P.M. but juggled the phone -- Let me know if U got it or if I lost it !


----------



## Keef

Kraven that Avatar looks an awful lot like me after a week long bender !--


----------



## Dan789

Keef said:


> That'll  work Bud !--
> My 2 cap making devices !



Keef, Budlight, hey sorry to chime in but my wife's been using the caps that I make for her and your post made me give you my take.  I take the bud, ground and along with coconut oil, I run it through (after decarbing) my "magic butter maker".  Then I use a large syringe (100 cc from my local hydro store) to "inject" it into the caps.  Then into the tinted bottles and into the refrigerator till needed.   With the caliber that you're both growing your (caps) should be epic.  

We were buying a not as good alternative from "WAMM" for $1/ea. and decided that this part I could approximate without much problem.


----------



## Keef

Evening Dan !-- Mane I did the full circle with Caps !-- Started out simmering weed in coconut oil - filtering off the oil and using it to fill caps !-- This what happens making oil for caps like this !-- U cook the weed then strain off the weed !-- U get some on your hand and waste not want not !-- The spoon is dirty too so U licking it off!-- 
By the time it is time to fill the caps with oil Keef is walking in da spirit world !-- Doing the Crab Walk and stuff !-- Also that thing U do when U close one eye and squint to focus and still can't ? -- I don't make caps like that anymore !-- Making them made me way too high !-- Licking my fingers -licking the spoon !-- I can't be getting that high anymore !-- Edibles ? -- What if I forget and wipe out a pan of pot brownies again ?
No man !-- I just decarb pack it into caps and chase it with a spoon of coconut oil !-- Let my belly handle the extraction !-- Tell U 2 more ways to make cannacoconut real quick !-- Don't believe me try it !-- Fried weed oil !-- Just what it says get the oil hot but below the oils smoke point !-- Throw some weed in there and fry that sheet !-- Don't take long !-- That THC would rather go into the oil than evaporate !-- Microwave cannacoconut oil !-- Put some oil and Weed in a microwave dish and put it into the microwave - bring the oil to a boil several times while U watch to make sure it doesn't boil over !-- 2 minutes later U drain the oil off the weed and done !


----------



## Keef

We shall overcome !


----------



## Dan789

Keef, Been there too, just like licking the bowl when Mom was making old fashioned brownies years ago. Now it's much more of an adventure.  All good, peace.  :fly: :fly:


----------



## Kraven

Dude, got blinded and krippled off cookie dough and have yet to eat a chocolate chip cookie....I made a batch of 48 cookies with 12 grams of hash about and hour ago...decided to lick the bowl.....not a good idea :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Hmmm bowl lickin' seems to be a thing tonight


----------



## Keef

Wanna get kinky ? Drain the oil after U make coconut canna oil and put it back in the pan and add weed again and repeat !-- Do it a third time at your own risk !-- Just depends on the weed !-- U can make potent canna coconut oil out of lesser weed this way !-- Save the used weed it got just as much goodies in it as the oil !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven I still don't know how I got oil in my hair !- behind my ear !-- Had a smear around my eye and that stupid look on my face when I looked in the mirror !-- I can't be licking spoons and U know that last little bit in the bowl ? -- Gets me every time !-- That's  why I like that sawed off double barrel 12ga. !-- U don't really need to see that we'll to clean out a whole room !-- but I try to keep it put up !-- It is a purpose made gun !
U see there was this alligator made a fool of me !--chase me up on that hot car like that !-- I be coming back one day to even the score !-- I got a plan !-- Remember Men in Black ? -- Oh was that your auntie ? -- When he was taunting that bug man !-- I'm lure that gator out by killing his family !--


----------



## Budlight

Well I've been at it all day since 9 o'clock this morning finished about an hour ago this is some of what I got from the deep chunk the rest wouldn't fit on the screen I can't wait for to be dry so I can get a total weight of this girl and let me tell you she just stinks could smell her from the front of my driveway 







:48:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Hmmm bowl lickin' seems to be a thing tonight



 Sounds like some kick your a** monkey forget about grass monkey hahaha :48:


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice budage, bud


----------



## Budlight

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice budage, bud



 Thanks buddy your girls are coming along pretty nice as well :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!  Dan that sounds like a great way to do caps... you guys and your caps. I do love the MBM too.

Nice haul budlight, very nice. It is 12 degrees here this morning with more snow... I am thinking about moving back to anchorage..less snow. 

This pot isn't going to smoke itself people... don't forget to vote for the bud of the month..


----------



## Kraven

Morning OFC,  busy today trying to get the harvest closer to fighting weight...needs just a bit more moisture out and it will be ready for storage and used in many small fires.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Kraven, Bud, Keef, Rose and anyone I missed.  Well,  since the crow shat today (old sailor term) I better git me a spectscle appt. today.  I need new glasses.


----------



## giggy

Weii we here at the ol lady's doctor
 Mine is next. Yall have a great day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Running late this morning !-- I see ya'll already got started !-- Let me hit that thing ? -- I catch up pretty quick !-- If I can find my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

Soon as I can I need to go to the gun show and get me a gas mask !-- I figure I'm be needing one soon !-- I been gassed a bunch of times and U can not be cool after U been gassed  !-- I hate tear gas !--Unless I got a mask !-- No even then it  I burns your skin ! --


----------



## Keef

Show and tell !
Whole bloom grow !
Nurse Larry 
B.B. King 
That leaned over bud is from my Widow !--The girl been doing this almost 3 1/2 years and she's back ! --There is a reason they call the Widow White ! 

View attachment 20170201_093445.jpg


View attachment 20170201_093704-1.jpg


View attachment 20170201_093639.jpg


View attachment 20170201_093724-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- Strawberry Bud --- on a stick !
I  think growers got a measuring system of our on !-- cigarette lighters and pop cans ! 

View attachment 20170201_093100-1.jpg


----------



## Dan789

Morning OFC, hope all your todays are good! 
Rosebud 12 degrees is pretty cold for Wa, I did see a month below zero back in the mid seventies when I was there, working outside, that's why the memory lingers.  Got split up while there too, wife at the time then threw out my nearly new "sorrels", she told me later that they were gone by the time she came out with more of my stuff that she tossed.  

Keef, going to see the knee jerk response to our newly approved prop for rec MJ, that should be interesting, for Ca this area is really uptight, hope I don't need a GMask.  

Still waiting on my girls progress, taking their time,  peace, out.  :farm: :fly:


----------



## Keef

I sexed it took my cuts and let the little thing run !-- She about 2 Pepsi cans tall !-- She gonna finish quick !
I dig around in these little strawberry plants and find a strong Strawberry then I can begin to grow it !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. The garage has gotten so overgrown that it was trim time when I watered them last night. Removed 12 plants to make room for all the bigger girls. They all needed to be restaked. 5 weeks left to go and they are filling in and getting too heavy to hold themselves up.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Dan ! - Hope all goes well in your world  !-- The whole country is up tight !-- Never seen such division ! -- Texas on the verge of maybe a better mmj law !-- They passed one a couple years ago !--The law that helped no one !-- Doctor has to prescribe it and it's  against the law for him to do so !
I'm sitting here with a fine plant selection and holding them back !-- My girls want to run !-- Blow the whistle already !


----------



## St_Nick

I can safely say yhat I hate the whole process of signing up for on-line billpay.  The whole process drives me to smoke and then I accomplish nothing.  They just ask too many stupid questions.  Lucky I don't shoot my laptop.


----------



## St_Nick

In this day of modern computer tech. they have tried to make things too easy and too secure. Just about drives me insane.  I guess my fuse is short.


----------



## Keef

Nick -- I have a history of trouble understanding computer stuff !-- I work off my smart phone -- In the past I did not have the self control I have today !-- Trying to learn to use it wasn't easy for an old man with a gun !
I kilt my first 2 smart phones !-- Double tapped the first one on the coffee table and made my ears bleed and it took my best crazy man act to get outta trouble !-- The 2nd one bought it at the end of a 12 ga. Street sweeper !-- Boom and a shower of silver pieces !-- Took my punishment like a man !--


----------



## Dan789

Keef, guess the serendipity of moving to Ca, 37 years ago was more than I understood at the time. Even though we all take most [email protected] for granted, it can all turn very fast, so to all, don't let your guards down.  

This last national bit that's still playing out, no one could have imagined, hope we survive.  Peace.


----------



## yarddog

we have survived much worse


----------



## Keef

Me too Dan !-- I was surprised at the turn out at the local airport !-- It'll  probably get worse before it gets better ! 
Keeping my eye open for a distributor -wholesaler - middle man what ever he wants to call himself !-- Someone who will take my weed and give me money that make me smile !-- May be making my Liquid Weed e-cig cartridges in a month ? -- Maybe 2 !--Gonna be the safest way to use in Texas !-- It would be nice if they would take that law that can give someone making a cannabis concentrate up to 99 years in jail off the books !-- It bothers me !-- Makes me think ain't a bunch of people round here knows how to do what I can do !
My old brick weed dealer kinda caught in a transition !-- When I turned him on to a chunk of hash once he almost cried -- said he hadn't had any hash for 25 years !-- U do know I'm be like a fox in the hen house around here soon as things loosen up !-- I'd like to find a middle man who would take my stuff  to one the big cities like Houston or Dallas ! - I don't know if the people round here can afford much good weed !--Except the tourist !--


----------



## Rosebud

Who wants to join me for a kale and berry smoothie along with a hit of sour d? It is store bought Sour D....


----------



## Keef

Hoe Berry be O.K. Rose ? -- I been cloning I need a break !-- A couple more GDP-X-BPU and done !
I don't know about a smoothie with Kale ?-- We do have a national crisis on our hands -- Did U know the nation's bacon reserves has hit a 50 year low ? - What kinda world would it be without bacon ? -- I know they coming up with this "Extreme Vetting "-- Like serving BLTs to incoming immigrates-- U don't eat the BLT-- U don't get in ! -- U know that ain't right !


----------



## Keef

But it's bacon !--- Ain't nothing wrong with some bacon !


----------



## Keef

Right across the river in Mexico they kinda upset about that wall but they'll get over it !


----------



## N.E.wguy

OMG KALE Tortilla chips are the best things freakin evvahh Rose


----------



## Keef

N.E. I respect your opinion but U obviously haven't had D.D.'s gumbo so those chips me be the  best thing you've ever had yet but not evvvah !-- Or her bread pudding with Bourbon Sauce ? Give U a religious experience !---- It's  O.K. U just don't know about that kinda stuff !--


----------



## Keef

Can U cook Kale like U do Mustard or Collard Greens ? -- Season it with some bacon or fat back ?


----------



## N.E.wguy

your right keef i'd probably never leave if i visited that area cause of the food lol


----------



## Keef

I got a question for better minds than mine !-- Just speculation and thinking out loud !-- When prohibition ends and it will soon -- I know many of U just want to grow enough for household use or a patient or 2 but some of us would like to pay our bills with weed !-- So how would one go about settling up some kind of Old Pot Farmers Coop ? -- Weed prices gonna vary across the country and if the prices are better in one part of the country than another ? --We could point a firehose of weed at that place ? -- I don't know I just been thinking there may come a time when small pharmers might need to unite in some way ? I don't even  know how stuff like that works !


----------



## Rosebud

This is raw kale.... not my fave... NE Guy, LOL evvah?  I will try them on your recommendation.

Keef, I am transplanting my own self... that is why i came to get more smoke...I am going from 1 gal to 5 I think, they might be 7, i hope they are 5.


----------



## Keef

N.E.-- D.D.'s family were from 2 different Cajun regional cooking styles !- So she took the best of both !
I grew up on and cook Texas style !-- I smoke meat and make a chicken fried steak to kill for and that's  without gravy !-- Meat- potatoes - garden vegetables stuff like that ! - I bet some old warriors have had SOS
when they were in the military ? -- I do that quite well !-- but serious cooking ? --That's  D.D. !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I got a question for better minds than mine !-- Just speculation and thinking out loud !-- When prohibition ends and it will soon -- I know many of U just want to grow enough for household use or a patient or 2 but some of us would like to pay our bills with weed !-- So how would one go about settling up some kind of Old Pot Farmers Coop ? -- Weed prices gonna vary across the country and if the prices are better in one part of the country than another ? --We could point a firehose of weed at that place ? -- I don't know I just been thinking there may come a time when small pharmers might need to unite in some way ? I don't even know how stuff like that works !


 My buddy Boner, in Laytonville belongs to a Growers Guild. Not sure if it works like that or not.


----------



## Keef

Rose transplanting for me consist of pulling a plant out of one box and sticking it into another !-- I was gonna hold off on my rotation of the 1st cause I sexed plants and let  the little girls run but veg getting crowded and I got some more to take so I'm move some !-- On the 15th -- Purple Haze comes back to bloom with a whole box mostly from the purple pheno !- - Starting seed to a variety U had and lost don't count as a planting  does it ?


----------



## Budlight

Just out of curiosity has anyone heard much of this crop Kings company


----------



## Keef

Umbra it was just an incomplete thought !-- I don't know bout stuff like that !-- I've grown off and on over the decades but mostly I knew people who had weed and people that wanted weed !-- So I buy weed heah !- Then take it over to the people that wanted it and make a tidy profit for my troubles !-- Then at one time I was supplying 3 street dealers !-- Sent someone to buy from them to see what they charging !-- Get greedy ? --Get caught ! - Not sure how that's  gonna apply in the new green world ?-- That's  B-S !-- The black market ain't going nowhere no matter what happens !
Never heard of them Bud !-- but that don' t mean nothing !


----------



## Keef

Best thing evvvah?  -- Where Hippy ? -- If this is wrong ? -- I don't want to be right ! 

View attachment 20170201_130321.jpg


----------



## Keef

Found it didn't I ? -- Keef's LED repair shop is open ! 

View attachment 20170201_135356.jpg


View attachment 20170201_135441.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Right across the river in Mexico they kinda upset about that wall but they'll get over it !


mexico has their own wall on their southern border. I really don't see how they can be ok with their southern wall, but not the one we want to build.


----------



## Keef

I don't think I got a solder iron !--but I got a  stove burner and a knife or screwdriver ! -- I guess I be going from 4 Bloom boxes to 8 real soon !


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> mexico has their own wall on their southern border. I really don't see how they can be ok with their southern wall, but not the one we want to build.


I think this wasn't meant so much as a political statement as it was an attempt at humor. No offense YD, but I think you took it the wrong way. I think that the phrase they'll get over it, is about the scaling of any wall or barrier. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Keef

It will just make it harder for them to move back and forth across the border !-- Now they are pissed that the Red one thinks they gonna pay for it ! -- Logistically moving back and forth will just being a matter of testing the system and exporting any weakness !-- I'm against the wall because it will wall wildlife off from thier only water source !--Farmers need water for thier fields !-- It's more the how to for me !-- That reminds me !-- I think I go back to the airport this evening !-- Seems to be where people like me are gathering !-- In it for the long haul !-- I'm not gonna try to change your mind Dog or argue !-- We used to have the right to an opinion and I think we should be able to have differences and get along !-- Tweeter beatings not gonna stop us it's  a cause I'm willing to bleed for just like many more  ! --


----------



## Keef

That was it Umbra !-- They'll get over it !


----------



## Keef

They say stand for something or you'll fall for anything !--I'm old !--I'm crippled up !-- but -- I'm standing tall !--


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> I think this wasn't meant so much as a political statement as it was an attempt at humor. No offense YD, but I think you took it the wrong way. I think that the phrase they'll get over it, is about the scaling of any wall or barrier. Just my 2 cents...


maybe if i was in the habit of scaling walls i would have caught it.
  Not having a good day at work, might be, well i know i am on edge. 
carry on stoners!!! don't mind me.


----------



## Keef

Dog I'm send good vibes your way I hope your day gets better ! -- We got stuff down here that means different tings than they do elsewhere !-- Like "Bail Out "-- That don't mean giving someone money to get them outta debt !-- Down here a Bail Out means the po-po pull over an SUV and 20 illegals take off in 20 different direction !-- Funny to watch on the local news !-- Then there's  "Splash Down" -- I don't know what it means elsewhere but around here a splash down is when the po-po chasing a smuggler and he's trying to make it back to the Rio Grande !-- If the driver can make it back to the river he dives the vehicle off into the river !-- Waiting mules swim out and haul the load back to Mexico for another time !-- Mules are dope carriers !-- Hauling 40 lb bales across the river to a stash for others to pick up later !


----------



## Keef

Everyone knows what a "coyote" is right ? -- Not the dog like creature !-- A human coyote !-- Coyote is a human smuggler !


----------



## Rosebud

YD, is it grumpy customers or the state of the world?  I tell you what a month of snow and cold is about to take the sunshine out of me.   Nice to see you... today is hump day for you right?  almost made it.


----------



## Keef

Rose it may hit 80 + today I've had the AC for 2 days !-- I'm glad to see the Young Yard Dog too ! - For as I know we have never had a problem !-- We may not agree on somethings but if someone says he doesn't have a right to his opinion then I'm standing with him ! --


----------



## yarddog

Rose, it is neither.  I have a truck I am working on and it is killing me.   Absolutely killing me.


----------



## St_Nick

As a retired sailor,  I have been to 6 of the 7 continents and 27 different countries.  I have yet to go to one with open borders.  Why is there such a fuss about closing ours?  I just don't understand.  Try t go from france to Italy without a passport sometime.  Or for that matter, try to stay in a motel or get a train ticket without your "papers".   We try to do the same thing and our own citizens cry fowl.  Am I getting something wrong here?  Every day I come on this site & see something I don't like.  I keep my mouth shut 'cause thats not what I am here for.  Don't know why I am rambling now but I can safely say the politics ban is a good one but since everyone keeps spouting there opinions I feel the need to do so too.   Build the dang thing and put an M-50 on it every 50 ft. manned by marines. When you get done, do the same thing to the northern border so you won't be called racist.  :joint4:


----------



## giggy

Hey everybody. I have surgery the 23rd of this month. Seem i tore the bicep (spelling) where it attaches to the top of my shoulder. Looking at 6to 12 weeks down. I hope less then that if i'm good. I hate surfing on my phone this writing is too small.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im not saying nothing about the wall,,because it is Political,,,and a one way ticket to an argument. 
What do yall think about 4 way stops? :smoke1:
When it comes to politics on this forum,,i feel like a bleeding fish in a sea of sharks,,Plus i promised Rose who promised not to bite Weedhopper. Lol


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> As a retired sailor, I have been to 6 of the 7 continents and 27 different countries. I have yet to go to one with open borders. Why is there such a fuss about closing ours? I just don't understand. Try t go from france to Italy without a passport sometime. Or for that matter, try to stay in a motel or get a train ticket without your "papers". We try to do the same thing and our own citizens cry fowl. Am I getting something wrong here? Every day I come on this site & see something I don't like. I keep my mouth shut 'cause thats not what I am here for. Don't know why I am rambling now but I can safely say the politics ban is a good one but since everyone keeps spouting there opinions I feel the need to do so too. Build the dang thing and put an M-50 on it every 50 ft. manned by marines. When you get done, do the same thing to the northern border so you won't be called racist. :joint4:


 I wasn't trying to make a political statement at all, more an interpretation that wasn't political at all. I didn't mean to say anything about whether it was a good or bad idea. Just a humorous spin on Keef's comment, nothing more.


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> As a retired sailor,  I have been to 6 of the 7 continents and 27 different countries.  I have yet to go to one with open borders.  Why is there such a fuss about closing ours?  I just don't understand.  Try t go from france to Italy without a passport sometime.  Or for that matter, try to stay in a motel or get a train ticket without your "papers".   We try to do the same thing and our own citizens cry fowl.  Am I getting something wrong here?  Every day I come on this site & see something I don't like.  I keep my mouth shut 'cause thats not what I am here for.  Don't know why I am rambling now but I can safely say the politics ban is a good one but since everyone keeps spouting there opinions I feel the need to do so too.   Build the dang thing and put an M-50 on it every 50 ft. manned by marines. When you get done, do the same thing to the northern border so you won't be called racist.  :joint4:



:yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

Nick what up ? -- Like I said it is the how to that concerns me !-- There is a border fence most places the Rio Grande is the border in Texas !-The county next to me is called the biggest graveyard in the U.S. because of all the illegals that die  there !- The border is supposed to be closed already all they talking about is bigger better !-- I'm down with that !-- I'll just be out there with the protesters until we stop him !
Not preaching or arguing with anyone !-- Not trying to change anyone's mind !-- I'm just exercising my constitutional right while I still have any !


----------



## Keef

The country is divided !-- We're divided !-- U tell me the answer !-- I can't pretend everything is gonna be fine ! --


----------



## Keef

Politics and the weather are part of the news ! -- I live in this world and the news affects me and sometimes I comment on it without thinking !---I don't know how to walk on egg shells !- Look at this I gave my interpretation of a joke about the wall I saw !--Look where we at ? -- I could give a flip about the wall !-- We got way worse problems !--- There's  a storm brewing and this time it ain't me !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Politics and the weather are part of the news ! -- I live in this world and the news affects me and sometimes I comment on it without thinking !---I don't know how to walk on egg shells !- Look at this I gave my interpretation of a joke about the wall I saw !--Look where we at ? -- I could give a flip about the wall !-- We got way worse problems !--- There's  a storm brewing and this time it ain't me !



Personally, I could give a sh__ about it either but it is a symbol to a lot of people.

Kinda seems like there are 10 very mouthy % of the country that want flowers and love and peace, 11 slightly more mouthy racist homophobic redneck % and the rest of us that fall somewhere in between.  And you are right, its far from over.


----------



## WeedHopper

How the hell do these fkig ppl protest all the time. Oh yeah,,they dont work,,most live with Mommy and Daddy. Do any of them actually have jobs? Cause everybody i know dont have time to protest, ,,they are to busy trying to pay bills,,or find work,,,because the Black one screwed them over. And that aint racist. Im just doing things yalls way. Orange one ,,red one,,black one,,whats the difference?
Notice i didnt mention any names,,thats not political, ,right? :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

I once wrote my name in the snow with pee .....


----------



## Keef

Don't hold back Hopper !-- There sure is lots and lots of people protesting that has got to be upsetting !-- 
I guess they ain't very happy at all  !-- This just gets worse !-- We'll fight him at every turn !


----------



## Keef

Kraven knowing what I know that is quite a feat !-- I'm impressed !


----------



## Keef

Get my scooter next week !- This one the same make and model but mines blue !-- Don't make me get all Easy Rider ! 

View attachment received_1119246688201528.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> I once wrote my name in the snow with pee .....



Me too.


----------



## Kraven




----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Don't hold back Hopper !-- There sure is lots and lots of people protesting that has got to be upsetting !--
> I guess they ain't very happy at all  !-- This just gets worse !-- We'll fight him at every turn !



No they aint happy, ,,,they might have to work fof a living now. :smoke1:
Never seen so many Whiny *** ppl looking for a safe space to eat chocolate.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Get my scooter next week !- This one the same make and model but mines blue !-- Don't make me get all Easy Rider !


 where's the kicker?


----------



## Keef

Kick starter ? -- I don't even know if it has gears !-- I been looking and I don't even  see not a shifter !
I think I'll have to get me some flame decals for the back ! - I'm not even sure how U get on such a thing !


----------



## WeedHopper

I had a Cushman Scooter when i was young.. Man was that thing fun.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. Now we all  know I got variety chasing disease, My Wife goes and switch her connection around. Got us smoking Ghost OG. Let me tell you. I done looked at seeds.
I just go smoke another bowl and forget about them seeds. 
Very good Meds


----------



## Keef

U think maybe U get it rolling then jump on ? -- I ain't a genius but I'm pretty sure if I get on and put my feet on that would U call it a floor board anyway if U ain't moving U just gonna fall over !-- I need to study it some more ! --If I came across one them smuggler bundles down the beach -- How much weight U think it would hold ? --Can I get a 40 lb bundle up on it with me ?


----------



## Keef

D.D. picking up her car in East Texas today !-- Right on time too !-- We gotta get that apartment livable !- D.D. start her job next week I think !-- Gonna be different for awhile but we adjust !-- She used to drive to New Orleans and spent the weekend at my daughter's house while she worked her 3 day work week !
We got me the scooter so I could get around while she gone ! -- If we can get a years financial stability and find a way to make ends meet it'll work out great !- I like Austin ! --but I like the beach more !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> I had a Cushman Scooter when i was young.. Man was that thing fun.


I knew someone who collected Cushman's. He had a couple of Shriners Cushman's. Very rare.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, my daughter in law is a med student at UVA.  She been toolin' around on one of them for nearly 4 years.  She bought it used for $400 and believe it or not that cheap little piece of chinese technology has over 30,000 miles on it.  She loves it.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Kick starter ? -- I don't even know if it has gears !-- I been looking and I don't even  see not a shifter !
> I think I'll have to get me some flame decals for the back ! - I'm not even sure how U get on such a thing !



Both legs to the side, side saddle style right?


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> I knew someone who collected Cushman's. He had a couple of Shriners Cushman's. Very rare.



I have a Shriner model too but it ain't a Cushman. 

View attachment 1458607_613371898700768_927644105_n.jpg


----------



## Keef

U sure Umbra ? --That don't sound very safe !-- I think I'm like it just fine !-
Nick - I got 1/2 mile of 55 mph speed limit then it is all 45 or less !-- I was looking at the tires !-- Look like they'll work O.K. in sand ? -- I got lots of beach to ride ! -- U do know I got no license  and no intention of getting one ? -- Texas DOT wear them scary reflector sunglasses !-- I have to get extremely high to just walk into that  cop shop !


----------



## Keef

Harley want to ride !


----------



## Keef

Giggy if I had a soldering iron I'd fix those lights before I sent them to U !-- Easy fix !-- It'll give U something to do while U recover !-- D.D. should be back in town maybe tommorrow! -- I gotta get them out to U !-- I plugged that light in and went thru the chips one at a time bridging across the contacts !-- Soon as I hit the bad chip the rest lit up !-- I can't build them yet but I sure as hell know how to fix them now !


----------



## Keef

Hopper U think maybe we could put a couple little bottles of NOX on the scooter ? -- A little 2 shot nitrous kit ? -- I 'm already thinking about a fuel mix !-- Make that little thing scream !-- Wouldn't no body be expecting that !-- Be like Farmtruck and go fishing on the weekend ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im thinking a Turbo Charger. Yehaaaaaaaaazs
Cushman Charger, ,,


----------



## Keef

Don't no body take this as political because it's  just plain funny ! 

View attachment facebook_1485997427716.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Giggy if I had a soldering iron I'd fix those lights before I sent them to U !-- Easy fix !-- It'll give U something to do while U recover !-- D.D. should be back in town maybe tommorrow! -- I gotta get them out to U !-- I plugged that light in and went thru the chips one at a time bridging across the contacts !-- Soon as I hit the bad chip the rest lit up !-- I can't build them yet but I sure as hell know how to fix them now !



Keef, Do you know what the circuit board is made of?  fiberglass or ceramic? The white stuff is a protective coating and you have to remove it from the area you are soldering to.  If the board fiberglass 35 watt iron will do ya. If it is ceramic or sandwiched fiberglas/metal, it is going to take a hot iron to do the repair, in the neighborhood of 650 - 700 deg.  I used 825 for chip repair but I had a $8K setup to work with.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm need some way to climb all up on the handle bars to keep the front end down !-- A blower would be too big wouldn't it ? -- I don't know ? -- Maybe ? -- Ain't gonna be a long race !-- U know the deal make it look like it's something it's not ! -- A sucker bet that is not what it seems !


----------



## Keef

No Nick it's the dammedest thing I ever seen it is an aluminum board with a coating and the circuit is baked or built into the coating !- there is a soldering point where the old one connects !-- All I did was bridge across the connection on the bad chip !-- I can see taking them out and replacing them but for now one chip don't work instead of a whole side ! -- Don't know where I would get such a board ! - For now only being one chip down on a light I can live with !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No Nick it's the dammedest thing I ever seen it is an aluminum board with a coating and the circuit is baked or built into the coating !- there is a soldering point where the old one connects !-- All I did was bridge across the connection on the bad chip !-- I can see taking them out and replacing them but for now one chip don't work instead of a whole side ! -- Don't know where I would get such a board ! - For now only being one chip down on a light I can live with !



 YouTube Mars they will show you how to replace that **** and you can get them off of eBay real cheap I just ordered a 30 6500Kelvin and 20 full spectrum 3 W LEDs from an American  Seller


----------



## Keef

Why not 5 watt chips Nick ? -- I got some Mars with 3 watt chips I use in Veg. and the 5 watt chips in the newer Mars I use in bloom !-- Building my own boards is coming !-- I'm gonna be good for awhile just by putting a jumper around a bad chip for now !-- I loose a few chips  I'll start replacing them !-- I can use the 10 Mars frames I got for long time by replacing light boards and chips !-- I didn't even solder my jumper !-- Little piece of small copper wire and looped it thru and twisted it off !-- Completed the circuit and the rest of the chips fired up !


----------



## Keef

I like Kraven's new Avatar !-- I get me one of them leather helmets and some goggles ?-- Put my speedos on ?- --Mane that could be my twin !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I like Kraven's new Avatar !-- I get me one of them leather helmets and some goggles ?-- Put my speedos on ?- --Mane that could be my twin !



 I would really have to say that is a vision I could've lived my whole life without Hahahaha :48:


----------



## Keef

Is it the belly Bud ? --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Is it the belly Bud ? --



 No man the bellies fine it's the speedo part that disturbed me Hahahah  hope you're having a good evening so far buddy


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I got no speedos !-- There's some things I am and somethings I ain't !-- Speedo wearing fellow I'm not !-- More cut off jeans and a pocket tee shirt with flip flops ! -- I may or may not have a long silver pony tail ! -- I mean I know how to dress appropriately! -- Send me back to the swamp ? -- I'm have to have a pair of shrimp boots !-- White ones ! -- Cut offs and rubber boots that's  my suit  and I look good in it !


----------



## Budlight

What a crazy last two days between chopping and moving those big a** plants to the other side of the room cleaning out the bins to put  in  my Mexico plant  another deep chunk a purp and a widow  the nurse Larry she's being stubborn and holding out won't tell me what  I want to know  let me tell you that BB King sure is going fullbore crazy  she could take a whole Bin to her self no problem


----------



## St_Nick

Ever watch John Travolta in "From Paris with Love?"  Dudes crazy.


----------



## Keef

Shrimping ? -- Funny how things can mean something something in one part of the country and be meaningless in others !-- Such as pulling or pushing for shrimp ? -- The answer will tell U loads about the person and what they do !-- The shrimp are up in the water column at night feeding so the shrimp erstwhile use butterfly nets of the side of the boat and push the net thru the water !-- During the day shrimp hide in the mud and silt !-- A trawl net like they use has a chain in front of it which disturbs the mud so the shrimp  swim up and are caught by the net which is being pulled !-- So pushing or pulling tells me what kinda Shrimping U do and what shift U work !


----------



## Keef

I don't think so Nick ?

How did I get to shrimping anyway ?--U need to quit smoking so much weed Sonny Boy that's  how !--  Bud that B.B. don't play !-- Does yours have that blueberry smell ? -- I crossed that B.B. on the Tranquil Elephantizer out of Bohdi and Mane did she get a dose of blueberry ! -- I got another child of that BPU !-- GDP-X-BPU gonna be a monster --Wait! - I got several of Umbra's  BPU crosses ! -- Black Rose crosses too ! -- U guys send me seed to send out to others and I keep me some !-- I got stuff from several ya'll but U know who U are !-- I collected all these girls and they might travel ! -- I mean if someone lost a variety to bugs or something and me or someone else has it ? -- They didn't really lose it ! -- I got a butt load of varieties  but still no high CBD !-- Plus I want a lemon !


----------



## Keef

I'm sexing a Snow Desiel and it might be a boy !-- I got my boy Herman the Wonder Berry but I been looking for a Hammer Maker !-- The earthy Myrcene terp heavy varieties good for pain like those with the smell of a forest after a rain and stuff !-- Very potent slap U down weed !-- I know what Umbra do so I'm high jack some his genetics and cross it on some stuff I got !-- I know what I got when I used his B.B. on the T.E. !
I'm do it again on purpose !-- Nightshade and GG#4 for starters ! -- I got the need to breed !


----------



## Keef

What I really want is that last The White -x-Black Rose to be a boy and the Snow Desiel to be a girl but I'm flexible !-- Black and White Snow ? -- The GG#4 and the Widow just asking for it too !-- Maybe I just breed everybody to him ?-- Not the fruity ! --Just the Hammers!


----------



## Keef

I don't think that wall is gonna be nessesary anymore !-- After all since he just threatened to invade Mexico !-- I'm still confused !-- I thought this morning we was gonna go to war with Iran ! - What do I know ?  --


----------



## WeedHopper

Stupid Groundhog, ,,6 more weeks of winter. I think he is full of crap,,lying basterd. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hopper shoulda let bust a cap on that groundhog !-- Be no more shadows or not for Phil !
Where's  my pipe !-- I had a lighter ? 
I be back !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, today is a day of rest and relaxation. Just gonna love on the cat and enjoy what may be a overcast but warm day (~70's). Grabbing some Genius Thai this am, smoked some the other night and it had me seeing trails. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im gonna tune my Avalanche up today. Been in the 80s,,now its fking in the 40s. :bolt:


----------



## yarddog

Bro you drive an avalanche? I thought you drove a truck.    Might as well by a ridgeline.   Haha


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper there's  been days lately that I ran the heat and AC on the same day !-- 
I saw something that reminded me of those stupid psychology classes I took !-- I always felt like Little Johnny in class that teacher just really hated calling on me !-- They present U with these moral situations with no good way out and ask for your solution !-- Like there is a bus full of people and one of them is a mass murderer
and the only way to stop him is to kill everyone on the bus !- He say could U kill a bus load of  innocent people to prevent the deaths of millions of people ? -- I said sure but can I take out the bus behind it just for fun ?


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Bro you drive an avalanche? I thought you drove a truck.    Might as well by a ridgeline.   Haha



Hey Little Brother ,,,i love my Avalanche. Been one of the best work trucks i ever had. It is a 2002 Avalanche 2500 with an 8.1 Vortec. Very fast and very strong.


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- I didn't even know what an avalanche was ? -- Another thing -- What's  a vortex engine ?


----------



## yarddog

hopper, i did not know you could get the 8.1L in the avalanche. that is a working mans engine. great low end torque
morning keef, vortex is just a marketing name for a general motors engine.


----------



## Keef

Cool Dog ya'll start talking engines sometimes I get lost !-- I understand how different types of engines work but I'm not a wrench monkey !-- I get confused sometimes about whether something is an engine or a motor ! -- I think I understand then someone says boat motor and I'm lost again !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone's off to a great start this morning  i'm just waiting for the grill started to open so I can go and pick up some new cloning juice what do you guys use for making your clones I usually use  clonex :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Cool Dog ya'll start talking engines sometimes I get lost !-- I understand how different types of engines work but I'm not a wrench monkey !-- I get confused sometimes about whether something is an engine or a motor ! -- I think I understand then someone says boat motor and I'm lost again !



 Keef I just started getting into boats last summer let me tell you those motors are a whole different breed  I have a 19foot  check me with the 175 Evinrude on it  let me tell you that thing it's like strapping a rocket to your a**


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Dog,,they did not put those engines in but a few Avalanches,,and this bad boy is one of them. Has the Tow package,,sunroof,,heated seats,,and yes,,a badass engine. I love it because i can keep my tools dry and safe,,and can drop the back and carry 8ft sheetrock ifen i want. This thing can cruise at 100 with no problem,,,well except for the Highway patrol. lol. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,

You guys have been busy. WH, my brother too loves his avalanch. 

We have a winter storm watch for the next 3 days.. I am so over this winter. I want to smoke pot on the patio, is that too much to ask??

DD, i am thinking of you guys...I know you're starting your new job soon.


----------



## Keef

Bud all I use is scissors !-- Put the cuts in what I call a cup and collar !-- A plastic basket with a neopreme foam insert to hold the cut in place !-- Drop it into an empty hole and forget about it ! -- All the veg./ cloning 
boxes got the same nutes !
Bud -- Back before my fall I had a plan to have a little metal working shop and just tinker my days away !
I made my living as a young man doing R&D for concrete machine companies !-- I was pretty good at it too !-- Anyway my swan song was to be my new engine design --"Wet Heat " -- My version of the Bliss-Leavitt Mark 7 Steam torpedo engine !-- It was a closed system and mine is an open system !-- It's  a great sadness to me that it will never be !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc,
> 
> You guys have been busy. WH, my brother too loves his avalanch.
> 
> We have a winter storm watch for the next 3 days.. I am so over this winter. I want to smoke pot on the patio, is that too much to ask??
> 
> DD, i am thinking of you guys...I know you're starting your new job soon.



And now I love your Brother too. Very smart Man. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud all I use is scissors !-- Put the cuts in what I call a cup and collar !-- A plastic basket with a neopreme foam insert to hold the cut in place !-- Drop it into an empty hole and forget about it ! -- All the veg./ cloning
> boxes got the same nutes !
> Bud -- Back before my fall I had a plan to have a little metal working shop and just tinker my days away !
> I made my living as a young man doing R&D for concrete machine companies !-- I was pretty good at it too !-- Anyway my swan song was to be my new engine design --"Wet Heat " -- My version of the Bliss-Leavitt Mark 7 Steam torpedo engine !-- It was a closed system and mine is an open system !-- It's  a great sadness to me that it will never be !--



You never know buddy things could turn around and you could end up with lots of spare time and extra money to be able to do your tinkering


----------



## Keef

Rose it's gonna be a big adjustment !-- When she was spending the weekend at my daughter's for musta been over a year it was a hard adjustment but after awhile I got use to it !-- If we can just have a stable income for a year I think I can get her out the hospital ! -- I think she headed back with the car this evening or maybe in the morning !-- We gonna get her set up with the minimum at first and she has cousins up there to help so I don't hurt myself !-- They been trying to save her soul !-- That is so funny to me !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- When I fell and shattered my face I bulged several disc in my neck !-- Left arm doesn't always work right !-- Took me a long time to learn to use it again some !-- No a one handed iron worker ? -- That dream is dead Cuz !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Yep Dog,,they did not put those engines in but a few Avalanches,,and this bad boy is one of them. Has the Tow package,,sunroof,,heated seats,,and yes,,a badass engine. I love it because i can keep my tools dry and safe,,and can drop the back and carry 8ft sheetrock ifen i want. This thing can cruise at 100 with no problem,,,well except for the Highway patrol. lol. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


For some reason I thought you drove a Ford pick up with a triton V 10. Morning everyone. Looking for work again, lol. President of the company diagnosed with stage 4 lymphoma and went into hospice on Monday. Company is in a tail spin, all deals in progress are shut down and on hold.


----------



## WeedHopper

I use to have a white F350 Dually with stacks. Sold it in Florida. That Triton V10 sounds awesome though. Gonna goggle it right now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hummmmm,,has some bad reviews Umbra,,but that dont always mean anything.


----------



## Budlight

That really sucks  Umbra  really sorry to hear about your bad news  my friend I hope your day gets better


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no umbra, that is so sad for her and everyone. Man, your walking around fine and all of a sudden hospice is at your door?  That is tough.

Keef, give dd a hug from me.

I am off in the snow to the trainer. I would rather take a nap. I think this is called depression... i need sun!


----------



## Kraven

Wow Umbra, thats not good news.
Rose, chin up and put one foot in front of the other ~hugs~ been there and know the struggle, hope just being out of the house will break the winter spell if only for a bit.


----------



## Keef

Will do Rose !-- I haven't heard from her today she probably still asleep !-- I think she supposed to be home with the car maybe this evening !-- She has trouble seeing at night so may wailing till morning if she waits too long !-- I'm sure her and her sister are having a good visit !-- I just lost a brother so I told her take as long as she wants !-- She don't start her job till next weekend !
Kraven how is that new Florida law working out ? -- How much is gonna change ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra that is a pain !-- I mean for U !-- I hate getting blindsided like that !-- U think U got a plan and then outta nowhere U like a bug hitting a windshield !-- Hope something good happens for U soon !-- U due some good times !


----------



## yarddog

hopper, don't touch that v10 with a 39 and a half foot pole.   90 percent of the gas engine work i do is on the v10. ford has an oiling issue with the v10, and the 5.4l v8. mostly in fleet vehicles that are prone to extended idle times. the rollers between the vale stems and the camshaft lobes don't have enough oiling, wipes a cam lobe out, lots of sparkly metal in the engine then. many times its time for a rebuild, or replacement. not to mention the cam timing pensioner problems in their v6, and several v8's. that takes some engine out too.   i love working on fords, plenty of work. Ford tough!   psshh. lol
oh yeah, and the F650/F750 trucks are made in mexico by a branch of International, one of the cheapest truck manufactures on the market. fords 6.7 power stroke diesel is made in mexico, keeping with the tradition of calling engines by the city they was made in; cleveland, windsor, i guess they could call this new deisal a chihuahua,  thats where they are made.


----------



## Keef

I never been able to be picky about what I drove !-- Mostly it was whatever I could lay hands on ! -- The nephew got the replacement engine in the car and D.D. says it runs fine and the engine is paid for ! - He really came thru for us !-- When he opens the bag I sent and finds that jar ? ---I know he gonna be smiling !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> I use to have a white F350 Dually with stacks. Sold it in Florida. That Triton V10 sounds awesome though. Gonna goggle it right now.



 I had the V 10 I was not very happy with it super hard on fuel and no power so I switched out to the 6 L diesel and I just love it  both trucks were F3 50 short box the v10 was a 2 Wheel Drive. and my diesel is four-wheel-drive


----------



## yarddog

the 6.0 is a pretty good setup. it has its problems, but who doesn't??  don't mess with a 6.4 powerstroke. junkyity junk-junk right there..


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> hopper, don't touch that v10 with a 39 and a half foot pole.   90 percent of the gas engine work i do is on the v10. ford has an oiling issue with the v10, and the 5.4l v8. mostly in fleet vehicles that are prone to extended idle times. the rollers between the vale stems and the camshaft lobes don't have enough oiling, wipes a cam lobe out, lots of sparkly metal in the engine then. many times its time for a rebuild, or replacement. not to mention the cam timing pensioner problems in their v6, and several v8's. that takes some engine out too.   i love working on fords, plenty of work. Ford tough!   psshh. lol
> oh yeah, and the F650/F750 trucks are made in mexico by a branch of International, one of the cheapest truck manufactures on the market. fords 6.7 power stroke diesel is made in mexico, keeping with the tradition of calling engines by the city they was made in; cleveland, windsor, i guess they could call this new deisal a chihuahua,  thats where they are made.



No worries my friend. This Avalanche is my last Truck. Its paid for and so is my Wifes Jaguar.  Im not ever buying or going in debt again on vehicles.


----------



## Keef

I had 2 Chevy S-10 pick ups --D.D. killed one and I kilt the other one !-- Dam trees ! --I heard that about not going in debt on a new vehicle Hopper !-- I would rather have something paid for that does the job than one making payments on something that is new or nicer !-- Had that used 50,000 mile engine put  in the car and we rolling again and no payments ! --


----------



## yarddog

i have three cars and a truck, all paid for. i drive old stuff, the newest is the truck and its over ten years old now. I cannot comprehend how someone will willingly buy a 60,000 vehicle. guy at work just bought a used truck, 43 grand.  tires will cost him 5 grand for a set. i have never had a car or motorcycle payment over $120 a month


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> the 6.0 is a pretty good setup. it has its problems, but who doesn't??  don't mess with a 6.4 powerstroke. junkyity junk-junk right there..



 As long as they have the head studs and EGR delete done they are like you said they're a good motor


----------



## yarddog

egr, that is a fine idea. lets run some nasty sooty exhaust back into the engine.


----------



## St_Nick

I really liked my Duramax.  My only 4 wheel transportation now is a 86 cherokee wit bout 250,000 miles on her.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Time for 420 coming up. :48:


----------



## umbra

speaking of cars....I knew a guy, PhD in Physics. Head of Physics and ME departments. Full bird Colonel in Army reserves, because in WWII he was a pilot in the Army Aircorp and was able to fly for free. Owned a Triumph Dealership and he drove the 2 worst cars ever made in this country, IMO. Both were 1984 Cadillac's, 1 was their diesel and the other the 4-6-8, both Eldorado.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? -- The tail of this front been working me with the pressure fluctuations ! 
Made it all day without saying anything about U know what !


----------



## Budlight

What is everybody's opinion on these LED grow light bars by Phillips  their second generation I can pick them up for $70 a bar right now 

https://www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com/...npower-led-production-module?lshst=collection


----------



## Dan789

Hey OFC, hello all, good thoughts for all. 
Just saw your post Budlight on the strip looks interesting.  I came across what looks like some Mars Hydro led fixtures at www.dhgate.com, for some stupid reason I couldn't paste the link, apologies, search for mars hydro leds.  300w equivalent for $75.  Unless I'm more toasted than I thought.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. yall have a great one.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Pressure changes working ole Keef !-- Face is giving me a fit !-- Then I got all worked up and the neck flared up so left arm not working so well !-- Took some caps and got my pipe but -Dam !-- Know what I mean ? -- This is what old feels like !-- Is it any wonder old people are cranky ? -- I should probably put my guns up !-- I get to hurting I can slide right up to the edge of postal !-- I need to smoke more and these caps need to hurry up !


----------



## yarddog

friday, finally here.   whew.....     spent some time in the grow yesterday. flipped seven girls to bloom, this will be the last run using 2 gal pots, really not seeing the need for a larger pot, 1 gal does good.   two weeks left on a few, then a couple more after that. I have 9 strains running in bloom this run. added I cookies, and a sunshine daydream, and another i can not name, super stoked to try these three out, heard and seen great things, smoked two of the three strains a few months ago, told mrs. dog to get ready for some stronger smoke.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> friday, finally here.   whew.....     spent some time in the grow yesterday. flipped seven girls to bloom, this will be the last run using 2 gal pots, really not seeing the need for a larger pot, 1 gal does good.   two weeks left on a few, then a couple more after that. I have 9 strains running in bloom this run. added I cookies, and a sunshine daydream, and another i can not name, super stoked to try these three out, heard and seen great things, smoked two of the three strains a few months ago, told mrs. dog to get ready for some stronger smoke.



Ahh the o'l strain I can't name....yes sir that will blow your dress straight up brother. Have a happy Friday, you come a long way man, gratz


----------



## Keef

Get down with your bad self Dog !-- Dude I remember when U couldn't grow sheet !-- Feels good to see U doing so well !-- I remember that cycle we both made seed !-- It gets complicated running that many strains !-- If U can rock one gal pot then rock them pots !


----------



## Keef

Kraven I do love that Avatar !-- I been looking for a logo for some Outlaw Liquid Weed packaging -- I had decided I was just gonna use shrink wrap with maybe just O.F.C. on it but that Avatar would make a great logo !-- Good pipe this morning !


----------



## Keef

Dog after the seed I send didn't get there I feel better that U got some new stuff anyway !


----------



## Keef

I been tied to the Drying Rack !

Bud porn ! 

View attachment 20170203_083006.jpg


View attachment 20170203_083122.jpg


View attachment 20170203_083200.jpg


View attachment 20170203_083052-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Take a couple more little ones today and a couple clones and done for 2 weeks then we do it again !


----------



## Keef

That pic is Nurse Larry and B.B. and a white indica on the rack somewhere !-- Notice pic 1 and 3 are the same pic ? -- That's  what weed does !--


----------



## Kraven

Very nice work Keef, I'd hit it 

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Getten ready for Super Bowl Sunday in a few days. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa
Since i hate The Falcons, ,,guess im gonna have to go with bad boy Brady,,even though i dont care to much for the Patriots.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !-- I grow small plants but they'll get U there !-


----------



## Keef

They gonna need a water boy Hopper ? -- I don't know so much about that foosball stuff !-- Now I think I got that basket ball stuff figured out !-- They's  3 teams and the team in the striped shirts try to blow the whistle fore one them other teams  throws that ball into that net thingy ! -- 150 lb nose tackle next smallest man on the line weighed 220 lbs !-- I would work me a center and he better be quick !-- They were coming up the middle at the little man -- It's  always been that way !-- I hold my own !


----------



## umbra

You guys are making me step up my game. At 5 weeks with another 4 to go. 

View attachment IMG_0741.JPG


View attachment IMG_0742.JPG


View attachment IMG_0743.JPG


View attachment IMG_0744.JPG


View attachment IMG_0745.JPG


View attachment IMG_0746.JPG


----------



## Kraven

Very impressive Umbra, what you bring to the table is always top shelf....thankfully I don't have to help you trim....I hate to trim


----------



## Keef

Is that the Golden Ticket Umbra ? -- This Plush Berry - x- Strawberry Desiel U bred is gonna finish pretty fast ! -- Got to get me some GDP-x- BPU cuts !-- I think the Snow Desiel is a girl !--


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats to you kraven!!! Botm  again!


----------



## Rosebud

well good morning all you ofc's...

Look at all the beautiful buddage up in here this morning.. Umbra that one bud shot is amazing... wowsers.

Keef, 4 turmeric stat.

Guess what it is snowing.


----------



## Keef

Trim ? -Dam time to get back to it !-- I'm with Kraven bout trimming !-- That's  why my plan is to strip fan leaves and turn everything else into hash -Most of it anyway -- Some peeps gonna want hash !--- extract it and make my Liquid Weed !-- No trimming or cost for trimming !-- No having to listen to some dumba** wholesaler berate your work trying to get a better deal ! -- I'm out there farefully fishing for a distributor !
Don't need one today and there is no such thing as "Liquid Weed" down here !-- Cutting the hash oil in half should still produce a desirable tasty buzz !-- Where U find a distributor for something that has never been on the market ?


----------



## Keef

Already took some Rose !-- 
I thought yesterday was Friday until late !-- Must be smoking too much weed ? -- No couldn't be that !-- D.D. be home this evening !-- Been trying to round up some of the basic stuff for the apartment but I think I'm down today !-- At least for awhile !

Kraven --BOTM winner again  as it should be ! -- Kraven working it !


----------



## umbra

:48:the OFC grows some dank,


----------



## yarddog

keef, i reckon those seed got sent to the wrong place.... federal workers and all. lol.  I have some good stuff growing, all came from forum members, whether it was a cut, or from seed. I am thankful each time i tend to them.  
Thanks Kraven, I hope it blows my dress right over my head, then i may trip up and fall down. haha.  yarddog with a dress on. i like em short, but i got some knobbie knee's, and some scars too.  
i was looking at my hands yesterday while waiting at a stop light, they getting some miles on em, scars, age. there was a time i rarely went more than a few days without having a cut or some kind of damage to my hands. The mechanic industry has been good to me, but this is no life long working field. I am working on the next good thing, i have ambitions and goals i can not attain on a wrench turners pay. this dog is going to fly one day, with wings of course..


----------



## Rosebud

Yes you will YD. yes you will.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Congrats to you kraven!!! Botm  again!



Thank you all, it was your votes that made it possible to represent MP again this month.  I am very overwhelmed and it makes me feel good


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone wow Umbra looking beautiful my friend


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> I am working on the next good thing, i have ambitions and goals i can not attain on a wrench turners pay. this dog is going to fly one day, with wings of course..




Yea Dawg, you got a bright future ahead of you...just follow the golden rule and don't let today's decisions limit your future options. Thats how you make to my age and still look forward to the next good thing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damnt Umbra,,made my mouth water.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Is that the Golden Ticket Umbra ? -- This Plush Berry - x- Strawberry Desiel U bred is gonna finish pretty fast ! -- Got to get me some GDP-x- BPU cuts !-- I think the Snow Desiel is a girl !--



Strawberry diesel that just has tasty all over it


----------



## Keef

Dog flying ? -- It'll ruin U Dog ! -- Flying up high where ain't nothing at is easy !-- Getting all next to trees and stuff going 100 mph 3 ft .off the ground !-- Rollercoaster and all those thrill rides will never be the same !
Almost all pilots have had or will have a motor cycle too !-- I learned to fly at Fort Rucker Alabama !-- There is absolutely nothing better than when U realize U can fly !-- Things work out may be a couple years I get me a Cessna and come teach U to fly myself !-- Fixed wing craft glide it's  easy !-- Helicopter fall like a rock !-- We could have some good times !


----------



## Keef

I forgot !-- Flying is easy !-- It's  the landing part that will make a believer out U !-- Take Offs are optional !-- Landing are mandatory !


----------



## Kraven

I got my first pilots license at 17, flew rental Cessna's for a bit. I need to re-certify...it's a rich mans hobby and I think finally I might be able to afford a cheap kit for some VFR flights. Dreams.....


----------



## Keef

Dog we used to have to fly these patterns in school !-- Like fly so far in such an such a direction then turn another way and fly so far !-- There were these 2 grain silos close to one of those places we were supposed to turn !-- We climbed them one night with some paint !-- U couldn't see it from the ground but from then on it was --Turn at the breasts !-- Then there was a bar with an alligator that looked b like it was crawling out the roof on the back side of the bars roof !-- Visual flight rules !-- Know what that means ? -- Flying down and look at the road signs if U get lost !-- Cause the front of the plane ain't always the way U be going !


----------



## Keef

Hot dam Kraven !-- I been trying to figure out how many pounds  a Cessna would cost !-- I'll fly again !-- In my own plane !-- I be coming to see all U guys !


----------



## Rosebud

OH geez, just had a vision of Keef crawling out of a plane in my front yard...


----------



## Keef

Got an empty street close by Rose ? ---Without telephone poles ? -- - I can't land in your yard silly ! 
Hey people getting off work and the crowds grow !-- Gonna be a happening weekend !


----------



## yarddog

^^^^ looking like kravens avatar. lol
I'd fly with you Kraven, Keef,, You would have to earn my trust on that one. you can keep the three feet, I want some altitude, maybe it will buy me enough time to get things right.


----------



## umbra

just popped a few more beans, lol. glazed black cherries and phantom cookies. I saw a couple of packs of beans that I wanted so I bought them before being laid off. I found some of Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG bx1  and Alice Cookies. A couple of Tuff Nutt seeds; el chapo, jane doe, almond cookies, and resonance.


----------



## Keef

Smart plan Dog !-- The instructor  said U better learn to respect the helicopter or U gonna end up in a smoking hole in some field somewhere !-- So "Smoky" it was !-- U shoulda seen me flying backwards jack !
Dog gonna make a good pilot !-- He done pulled up to a jump more than once and thought ---I wonder if I can jump it !-- He got to know !


----------



## Keef

Umbra  I thought U were already running those glazed cherries !


----------



## Rosebud

getting my grow mojo and cloning mojo back!!!!WOO HOO, just saying, i can grow this stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper

I love flying my Drones. Those things or cool as hell.
I have a couple of them. Hell i got one thats about 3" square.  Believe it or not it is very responsive for such a small drone. I fly it in the house,,too small for outdoors.
My Son has a bad *** drone. He had to get licensed to fly it. Very cool.
Drones have changed many things and will soon change even more things in our lives.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I got a couple RC cars for the dogs to chase !-- I got a RC helicopter but I can't fly it !-- It's missing  one whole control !-- The drones with 4 props looks like it might be easier to control ! -- I want one for fish on the beach !-- Fly my bait out past the breakers and drop it ! -- I saw on you tube someone had a pistol mounted on one and U know that ain't right !-- Next thing U know people be hunting with a drone !
An ultralight is what I want !-- It cost a little over $6,000 new !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra  I thought U were already running those glazed cherries !



I never popped them. Not enough space, lol. Actually the FPOG is cubed. F1 x F2. While it is a bx1, it's 1C as well.


----------



## Keef

Go Rose !-- We all hit rough spots !-- Each grow  "Disaster " makes us better farmers ! --


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> just popped a few more beans, lol. glazed black cherries and phantom cookies. I saw a couple of packs of beans that I wanted so I bought them before being laid off. I found some of Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG bx1  and Alice Cookies. A couple of Tuff Nutt seeds; el chapo, jane doe, almond cookies, and resonance.



 I've been trying to get some of those fruity pebbles OG but bills keep getting in the way I can't wait to see how they turn out for you


----------



## yarddog

keef, i don't know if i would trust an ultralite. no experience, just.... they look so piece meal, i imagine them having some rubber bands on top holding the wing on.  lol


----------



## Keef

They fly those things down here that is a parachute and U sitting in a chair with a fan on the back !-- Powered Paragliding ? -- They got small planes now got  a parachute for the whole plane !-- Anything goes wrong U can pop the chute !-- That whole parachute thing I don't understand !-- I am not jumping out a perfectly good plane ! -- In the army we got HALO jumpers-- High Altitude Low Opening--- At night!---I don't have the right stuff to do that voluntarily --- Helicopter pilot down have parachutes !-- U don't want to hit those blade !-- U ride it down no matter what ! -- --Lose tail rotor control and U have to land it like a regular airplane -- but no wheels ! -  My first practice run I slid  down the runway sideways !-- leaving a shower of sparks !-- The instructor slapped me upside the helmet when we stopped !-- No talking just slapped me !
Sliding down that runway sideways scared the hell outta me !-The slap was nothing !


----------



## Kraven

A HALO jump is not a comfortable ride.


----------



## Keef

I thought U might know about something like that Kraven !-- That long line extraction will give U a religious experience too !-- Helicopter drop a long line and extract the fire team !-- Pull U up out the woods and U hanging by a rope ! --All the way to where U going ! -- Don't let it start spinning !-- Make U feel very much alive and happy to still be !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, I like flying high to. From my couch and bowl. 
I see Umbra at it again.  My Auto beans about to stand up. Turn on the lights tomorrow, Each one get it's own 5 gal DWC.  Time for a bowl before I start Cooking Fried Zucchini And Tequila lime Chicken Wings.


----------



## RubyRed

:ciao:  OFC

Happy Friday

:48:


----------



## Keef

Evening Hippy !--My attitude is sure U can do it but can U do it lit up like a Christmas tree ?  -- Waiting for D.D. to come rolling in !-- I'm gonna miss her when she working !-- The rotation is working !-- As long as Veg keeps up with bloom !-- What kind of bubbler stone U gonna use Hippy ?


----------



## WoodHippy

My bubble stones may be to much. I use 2 6 inch stones per bucket. Lots of air.
I got to get a picture of this brickweed my wife buys. It works well on me. It will quickly tell me when I am One toke over the line.
My lap dog has taken over. Hard to type high with dog licking  your face.


----------



## Keef

She 3 1/2 years old this month !-- Someone ask me once how much U get off one plant ? -- She still giving so I don't have a answer !-- She got a ways to go but she bout to get white ! 

View attachment 20170203_181114-1.jpg


View attachment 20170203_181241-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Forgot !-- That's  my White Widow right there !


----------



## Keef

Hey U mechanic guys -- What I need to fix this ? -- 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra

a new block, lol


----------



## Keef

Blowed the whole back end out didn't it Cuz ? -- $650 -- for used engine $500 labor and an ounce of weed as a gratuity !-- We riding again !-- The nephew needed the money and we needed to ride !-- We all happy !
That weed gonna jack him up !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I think you can fix that with a little bit of JB Weld and some duct tape


----------



## Keef

That's  a good idea Bud !-- I was thinking maybe some bondo ? --


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, just got up for a bit, off to take a nap now... I started the smoking this am, you all need to take over now.. We are having an ice storm....   Remind me of this when it is 110 this summer... Hope ya all wake up pain free with love in your heart OR some good pot to smoke.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- It hurts when I do this !-- Where my pipe ? -- Took some caps !-- Wake and Bake !
I see Berkley decided that White racist guy was free to speak elsewhere !-- I don't think they wanted to hear what he had to say ! -- Big day on the streets today !


----------



## Kraven

Wow Rose, be safe ice storms are far worse than most believe. Take care, hope it ends soon, really a mess out there huh


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC, Morning Rose, Keef, Kravens.
Gonna smoke a bowl and get things ready for the autos.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U remember the weekend we had winter ? --Long winter too !-- Lasted most of 3 days !-- One day next week it's  gonna get down to 61 at night !

Plant'm Hippy !-- U do know that marijuana law requires that U be lit up when U plant ? -- Just trying to keep U on track Cuz !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Hot Black Coffee, ,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey U mechanic guys -- What I need to fix this ? --



A junkyard Dawg. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....School has been keeping this ol guy busy.....Not to worry ,still growing ...have had my share of winter problems...we have four GDP X BR in flower..but my clones have suffered from the cold...anyway I am still alive and puffin..:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- U getting all smart and stuff ?-- I got a GDP-X-B.R. in bloom too !-- Waiting to see some color !--


----------



## Kraven

Glad to see you pop your head in Cane, was missing you!


----------



## mrcane

That GDP X BR seams to want to stretch out.
Been colder than normal up here. Poor Rose be getting hammered with weather this winter.
O..nice job on that engine
Hope that all is well with everyone..
    Wake and bake my friends...:48:......


----------



## umbra

Cane glad to hear from you. Good you are busy. Been slipping into a dark place myself. Rose, you must start really early with the wake n bake. Just after 6 am here.


----------



## Keef

D.D. got to be at her job Monday to finish thier lab work !-- I asked her if she been studying for that drug test !-- She'll be packing clean pee !-- She even beat the mouth swab last time ! -- Gonna be lonely around here for a couple weeks !-- She got to do orientation and has to do it on the day shift !-- Probably gonna be 3 weeks before start her regular shifts !-- I told her ya'll would keep me company ! -- Her Cuz coming down to his fish camp this coming weekend and bring my big new Hog scooter !


----------



## Keef

This my GDP-X-B.R.  and a couple  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- I can manage her stretch !-- This Hoe Berry is a whole nother question !-- I'm putting another loop in one !-- I know how she do now !-- I tame it ! 

View attachment 20170204_082343.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy did U ever get that Strawberry Wine started ? -- The bubbling is slowing down on mine ! -- It's  been sitting on my seed starting heat mat !-- I need my mat back !- Got to go load up on supplies this afternoon -- I might get some more frozen strawberries and a couple big a** containers of applesauce !-- I make good Apple Jack !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,gonna have to rename your thread ,,,Old Winos. :rofl:


----------



## mrcane

I see you have things dialed in,have been seeing lots of nice bud in past post...nice...


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- I got myself a goal this year !---Strawberry 151 proof without distilling !-- I don't think Wino quite fits !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Hippy did U ever get that Strawberry Wine started ? -- The bubbling is slowing down on mine ! -- It's  been sitting on my seed starting heat mat !-- I need my mat back !- Got to go load up on supplies this afternoon -- I might get some more frozen strawberries and a couple big a** containers of applesauce !-- I make good Apple Jack !


 Yep I did.
Got my 5 gal jug getting cleaned up. Gonna rack it today.


----------



## Keef

I wouldn't call it dialed in Cane but it's getting better !-- Bout to expand again !-- I'm doubling bloom from 4 boxes to 8 in maybe 2 months ? -- I got the lights after I fix these 2 !--


----------



## mrcane

Nice easy morning....:48:....
Little  BPU X BB taste of blueberry ...lovin it....


----------



## Keef

My Strawberry still looks like it's  boiling in that water bottle !-- She ain't nowhere near done !--- I don't rack it until I've froze it off !-- I let the brandy set a week maybe 2 to settle out and rack it leaving any sediment !
Might be able to freeze this blueberry and Strawberry this next weekend !-- Save me a yeast culture !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> My Strawberry still looks like it's  boiling in that water bottle !-- She ain't nowhere near done !--- I don't rack it until I've froze it off !-- I let the brandy set a week maybe 2 to settle out and rack it leaving any sediment !
> Might be able to freeze this blueberry and Strawberry this next weekend !-- Save me a yeast culture !


Primary fermentation 3 to 5 days, Alcohol levels are high enough to slow down and kill the yeast. Rack it. Secondary fermentation for couple of weeks.
When it starts clearing up rack it again. When it fully cleared up I hit it with 5 or 6 campden tablet.


----------



## Keef

I do primary fermentation for about a week then leave it in the same fermenter another week then taste for sugar !-- I want it dry and the red star wine yeast will ferment up to 17% !-- They don't die so easy ! -- After about 2 weeks fermenting it's  usually there !-- I put the 5 gallon bucket / fermenter in the freezer and start removing water in the form of ice !-- I quit using Camden tablets and haven't seen a change !-- I freeze that bucket for 24 hours I remove about 3 gallons of water then I switch to using plastic milk jugs and freeze it some more !-- I'll get that 5 gallons down to less than one and boy is it gonna be nasty !-- If I got it right there won't be any sugar left in it !-- Just alcohol and concentrated fruit terepenes !-- It be like fruit extract !
Now I kill the yeast !-- After that I can sweeten it to taste always staying a little on the dry side but sweet enough to make the fruit really pop !-- Where is my yeast killer ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im gonna have to Ban you Keef for talking bout such hard drugs as Wine. Its against the rules. :smoke1:

Wine is a gateway drug,,,nasty stuff. Lol


----------



## Keef

Dam Hopper !-- I knew it was bound to happen sooner or later !-- U gonna watch the big game today ? -- I'm make a prediction !-- By the time the game ends U gonna be pissed  off !


----------



## WeedHopper

Not today you crazy bastage,,,its called Super Bowl Sunday for a reason. Lol
Now i definitely gotta Ban you. Go set your butt in a corner,,,mister. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

Going to have to go with the Falcons. I know Patriots are 52.6% favorite and Tom Brady is from this part of California, but Matt Ryan is a homeboy from Exton, PA and ...I hate the Patriots, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning again. Umbra I am having a little trouble sleeping and if i lay there an hour I have to get up.. It is all good, if i had to go to work it wouldn't be good.

Went to the dispensary and got 3.5 grams of pot for 50 bucks.... THAT IS NUTS. But since i am growing the 9 # hammer, i decided to taste it. Of course I like it.. But now they are listing the pesticides on the label here, do they do that in Cali Umbra?  There is only one organic grower that sells to this little place. I am reading a label and see neem.... yuck...  One had azamax... I went with the organic at the above stupid price. I better get some pot into flower soon.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep Rose,,,i know several ppl that still buy from Black market growers because of the prices at the Pot stores. They get the same product,,minus the taxes and regulations that drive up the prices.
If Texas had Pot Stores,,i would still buy from my brothers,,,and that aint no ****.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Umbra,,im going with the Patriots.  Its on Bro. I win we smoke a bowl,,,you win,,,we smoke a bowl. Dont be scared. Lol.  :smoke1:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning again. Umbra I am having a little trouble sleeping and if i lay there an hour I have to get up.. It is all good, if i had to go to work it wouldn't be good.
> 
> Went to the dispensary and got 3.5 grams of pot for 50 bucks.... THAT IS NUTS. But since i am growing the 9 # hammer, i decided to taste it. Of course I like it.. But now they are listing the pesticides on the label here, do they do that in Cali Umbra? There is only one organic grower that sells to this little place. I am reading a label and see neem.... yuck... One had azamax... I went with the organic at the above stupid price. I better get some pot into flower soon.


 No Rose they don't list them. However, much of it is tested and if it tests positive for a long list of items, it is rejected. I have seen organic grown cannabis you wouldn't want to smoke, it had so many bugs and mold in it and on it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Umbra,,it is a catch 22 trying to use no pesticides and controlling nasty bugs like SM,,or battling PM.


----------



## Kraven

Rose what in the dickens were you doing out in the middle of an ice storm, friends don't let friends do that....they load and go with them


----------



## Rosebud

I wasn't out in the middle, just the beginning, yesterday not today. My car has a button that says "snow" so i pushed it LOL.... I am stuck at home today though.. it is an inch thick i think.  Thanks Kraven for caring.. I am fine..

Umbra I am going to look at this organic stuff with a loupe... it better not be yucky.. it smokes nice.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Time for a bowl and coffee.  

Rose yek ice stores are bad.  Wishing better weather for you Rose.  

Going to have a turkey dinner and football tomorrow.  I'm for the Falcons.  Hoping they kick the Patriot's ***.


----------



## WoodHippy

Well OFC since were declaring teams. Not big  fan of either. Really hate the Patriot's. I Hope I am the winner and the Ads will be good. 
Racked my wine Keef. I use a hose and suction. Got a mouth full. Pretty tasty.
ness I will join you for a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Mine is still boiling away !-- At least it looks that way !-- airlock still got a steady beat !-- I use a syphon to rack too  Hippy !-- I don't know if U can see but it's  not ready !-- Then my kit ! 

View attachment 20170204_100412.jpg


View attachment 20170204_163341-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

When it comes to the Super Bowl ? -- I think the big show gonna be outside but Lady Gaga might have something to say too !


----------



## Keef

2 -36 ounce jars of Mott's Applesauce with cinnamon and a pack of yeast and some water ,little bit of sugar ? -- We mashed in !-- Wanna get high ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> 2 -36 ounce jars of Mott's Applesauce with cinnamon and a pack of yeast and some water ,little bit of sugar ? -- We mashed in !-- Wanna get high ?


I always wanna get high. Wife making me smoke her Ghost OG Brick Weed.
Never thought of apple sauce. No cinnamon for me. I was at a brewery site today. And they got Fruit in a can for brewing. They want 36 bucks a can.
if ya want dark wine they say 3 or 4 cans per 5 gal. 
Have to look at them big cans of apple sauce. 
gonna go get higher than I am.


----------



## Keef

I tried the fruit concentrate Hippy !-- I didn't like it as well as frozen or fresh !--  They better in every way !
Cheaper too !-- There is no set recipe I use about a pound of fruit per gallon -- The Applesauce came in 3 lbs jars so I used 2 and cut back on my sugar some !-- Next weekend I'll start freezing the blueberry and Strawberry! -- I'll have brandy by the end of the weekend ! -- No cinnamon ? -- They had original !


----------



## 2RedEyes

umbra said:


> Going to have to go with the Falcons. I know Patriots are 52.6% favorite and Tom Brady is from this part of California, but Matt Ryan is a homeboy from Exton, PA and ...I hate the Patriots, lol.


 

Another Cali boy hoping for Falcon win...


----------



## WoodHippy

2RedEyes said:


> Another Cali boy hoping for Falcon win...


2RedEyes nice to meet ya. I got 2 red eyes to. Hippy High  
Hoping the Dirty Bird, As my buddy calls them. Kicks the Pats in the A**


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Smoking on the Aurora Indica.  It has a fruit smell to it.  Can't tell what fruit it is.  Could be a little lemon and something else.    And, it has a bit of a earthiness to it.


----------



## ness

Hello RE.  What ya got cooking?  Do you grow? Hoping you have a good evening. :48:


----------



## ness

Hay Rose what do you think of using course perlite.  Or, would they grow to big when wet?


----------



## Rosebud

I love the way pot tastes and smells. most of it.  Enjoy Ness.

Hey Umbra, my organic store bought pot is clean. You made me look and I was scared. 

If we do a few plants outside I need some advice on how to keep them 3 ft tall and 5 feet around. I think one of the reasons it is so hard to get rid of bugs outside is getting the spray everywhere on 10 ft tall plants. It is dangerous to spray, even organics, up over your head... So I am taking suggestions all ya all.


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, yes I use perlite.  I add several cups to my bag of soil.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> I love the way pot tastes and smells. most of it.  Enjoy Ness.
> 
> Hey Umbra, my organic store bought pot is clean. You made me look and I was scared.
> 
> If we do a few plants outside I need some advice on how to keep them 3 ft tall and 5 feet around. I think one of the reasons it is so hard to get rid of bugs outside is getting the spray everywhere on 10 ft tall plants. It is dangerous to spray, even organics, up over your head... So I am taking suggestions all ya all.



 The only thing I could think of Rose's for you to top it and tie it down with some  string or rope whatever you have and tent pegs


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- How U doing Ness ? -- Got some of Umbra's  White Indica in the pipe !-- This good weed ya'll !-- Glad I got me some clones !-- Trying some stuff off the Drying Rack ! - I may actually put some in jars soon !-- Lots of stuff could still happen but I think I got this now ! -- Was gonna post a pic of this frosty popcorn but my service is slow tonight !--


----------



## Keef

Get U a screen Rose and do an outdoor SCROG !-- Shouldn't be too hard if U plan ahead ! -- Or let it get 6-8 feet tall then tie a brick to the top and lean it over !-- Told U I don't know nothing about Low Stress Training !-- This brick training !


----------



## ness

Doing good Keef.  Just can't wait until I get different type of w**d going.  Hopefully I'll get the grow room going before Spring.  Than look out.  I will have all type of w**d going.:icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

Sounds good Ness !-- I be glad when U rooting Clones and stuff !--- I got an idea where we can find all kinds of weed for U to grow ! --


----------



## St_Nick

Evening all.  Hey Keef,  I do my fermenting in a 20 gallon cooler. 5lbs cracked corn, 5lbs of rye (this time) 5lbs of sugar and 10 gallons of water.  used to make it in one of them jugs with a balloon over the neck but it was too hard to clean up after. Now I just close the lid on the cooler.  Works just as good.

:48:


----------



## ness

Keef that will be great.  I'll look forward to it.  I still want to grow outside I like the size of the plants when they grow outside.  Nope. I'm going to learn how to grow inside.  Got lots to learn.:farm:


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, that outdoor scrog is a good idea.  I have a Sativa that grows like a creeping vine.  I bet one plant could cover 20 sq. ft. if you put it out when it was about 5 weeks old.


----------



## ness

Going to watch a movie.  Good night OFC.:tokie:


----------



## Keef

Still growing but I got a nice harem working !-- White Widow --B.B. King -- Master Kush -- Nurse Larry -- White Indica -- GDP-X-B.R. -- GDP-x- BPU -- Purple Haze -- Hoe Berry -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- Snow Desiel -- Nightshade --Blue Elephant -- I am ready for the dam whistle !-- U know there are others don't U ?


----------



## Rosebud

Maybe do a screen...hmmm thanks.


----------



## St_Nick

I popped more seeds about a week ago.  took a bunch of clones from the 3 I have in flower and now My veg room could supply a small co-op.  Sure do wish I wuz in a legal state.  I'm pretty good at this stuff too.
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

They gonna turn us loose one day Nick and shame on they a** when they do !-- Always need more room !
I know about that supplying a coop !-- Me too !-- I just got all buck wild !- Not my fault I know a bunch of enablers and they was enabling Keef !-- I have a head injury U know ? -- I do extremes !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I love the way pot tastes and smells. most of it.  Enjoy Ness.
> 
> Hey Umbra, my organic store bought pot is clean. You made me look and I was scared.
> 
> If we do a few plants outside I need some advice on how to keep them 3 ft tall and 5 feet around. I think one of the reasons it is so hard to get rid of bugs outside is getting the spray everywhere on 10 ft tall plants. It is dangerous to spray, even organics, up over your head... So I am taking suggestions all ya all.


I didn't mean that your cannabis was bad, Rose. Yes I like the taste of pot also. The A11 has this pineapple Cheetos taste that is addicting.


----------



## Kraven

Wake and bake.... it's super bowl day!


----------



## mrcane

Yep.....Raised around Bean town,you know I am going with the Pats....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

good morning all...

Super bowl means deviled eggs in this house.. what a weird tradition.. 

Cane so nice to see you. How's school? are you learning lots?

pineapple cheetos? What a strange thought. LOL  Have ya'll tried Allen Wrench..dank I am telling you.

Did i tell you the oncologist i heard said we don't have to hold in pot when we smoke? The audience gasped when he said that. I can't not hold it in... I try... your thoughts?


----------



## Kraven

The exchange of gas is complete on the inhale, but you will notice it take 3 to 5 breaths to clear the smoke, or any other gas / vapor in your lungs. Rose he is correct, holding it in will cause undue irritation and will lead eventually to a hardening of the alveoli which is What COPD is...emphysema and other conditions like mine. I smoked for 34 years 2 packs a day and quit in 2012.....add that in with a year in the oil fires of southern Iraq and Northern Kuwait and BAM....a good case of COPD. It would take double that time with just good ol pot smoke, but yes it does do a bit of damage over time....and it does not get you any higher.


----------



## Rosebud

He didn't say it was dangerous he just said it wasn't necessary.. I been doing it this way a long time.. i do have asthma though.. I will try harder.  Thanks Kraven.  My pulmonologist told me to keep smoking pot... When mr rb retired he was being treated for copd. It appears to be gone for a few years now. he smokes pot at night only, seemed to help him, but it is smoke in your lungs...that can't be good... I know i can't sing anymore and I thought that was from smoking pot too.  I think i will smoke some now and see if i can do it.. you know, doctors orders and all.


----------



## Kraven

Not dangerous, and a ton better than any other smoke I can think of....I just had to get in the habit of not holding it myself and my COPD has diminished a bit....but I am already sick so it is more....... less irritation in my case than actually healing....damage is done now.  I'll smoke with ya :48:


----------



## NorCalHal

Hey everyone! Just wanted to stop by and apologize for going nuts in the thread that was closed. It's the old 4chan troll in me that rears it's head now and again. 

Hope all is well with everyone and may your lights shine bright and your grass stay green!


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:  Hell i was having fun reading it NCH. ya gotta stop by more often Bro. Weedhopper was getting bored. Lol
And please stop giving Draftpunk ideas bout coming to Texas. These Texas women would kick his ***. :smoke1:


Wait for it,,,wait,wait,,okay DPUNK ,,go for it Bro. Lol
Just messen around,,trying to have some fun. And yes Weedhopper is high.


----------



## Kraven

Man....snap...I had quit going to that thread because I had already decided he was trolling us....but if I had known he was gonna drag NCH through the mud then I fosure would have had my say.....wow, guess that cat has nothing better to do. I don't know NCH personally, but one day our paths will cross.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Not getting around so well today !-- What did I miss ? -- Was that masked man NCH ? -- 
My feelings are hurt !-- There was a fight and no body invited me ? --That ain't right !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning.  I'm under the weather today.  Moral of the story,,,,,,,,, Don't share a doobie with someone who is just recovered from the flu


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no St Nick. I hope you don't have the flu.... sleep a lot and drink a lot and feel better soon. It is cool to be able to clone again, me too. and yes, you got the mojo guy..

Daftpunk asked me to delete his account. so i did.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Oh no St Nick. I hope you don't have the flu.... sleep a lot and drink a lot and feel better soon. It is cool to be able to clone again, me too. and yes, you got the mojo guy..
> 
> Daftpunk asked me to delete his account. so i did.



He was found out, no denying who he was. Too many little clues. There is good reason he has been banned here for life.


----------



## Kraven

Whooo hooooo the reversal took, I thought it had not but when I looked today I about fell over....pic's up next.....


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Man....snap...I had quit going to that thread because I had already decided he was trolling us....but if I had known he was gonna drag NCH through the mud then I fosure would have had my say.....wow, guess that cat has nothing better to do. I don't know NCH personally, but one day our paths will cross.


I can tell you Kraven, you guys would hit it off.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Umbra that says alot about his character since I know me and I trust your appraisal...maybe one day we will get a chance to share a meal or a doob.....either would be fine


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> He was found out, no denying who he was. Too many little clues. There is good reason he has been banned here for life.



the pmsl did it for me... I am so slow, i need you guys to give me a heads up.


----------



## oldfogey8

So one of my sons friends gave me some seeds from a breeder up and in Maine. 3 different gorilla glue crosses. An OG kush,Chem Dawg and sumpin' called HickStick. Bummed I have no room right now. When it rains, it pours...


----------



## Rosebud

So many seeds so little room, i hear ya OF.


----------



## Keef

OF that seems to be the way of it !-- Then U have to expand -- Then there's  that one more variety !-- OF been infected ya'll he got the dreaded VCD ( Variety Chasing Disease)-- There is no cure CUZ !-- It'll  always be that one more variety U just got to have !-- I have accepted the fact that I'm a weed heathen with no self control !-- I'm ashamed !-- I'm starting more seed !-Not new varieties just a redo ! -Snow Desiel is a solid girl !-- I was watching because I'm over due for a hermie or male !--


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Thanks Umbra that says alot about his character since I know me and I trust your appraisal...maybe one day we will get a chance to share a meal or a doob.....either would be fine



For me that happened 4/20/2009. A bunch of us here decided to go to Cali for 4/20. NCH told me, its decrim here, so even if you get busted for smoking public it is a $100 fine. He said I'll pay the fine if you get busted. Good enough for me. The crew was Smokin Mom, multifarious, theeffeng, NCH, and myself.


----------



## Kraven

I have always gotten the vibe from SM that she is good people, I don't know her well but she seems down like three flat tires. Bet y'all had a blast Umbra.


----------



## Keef

Walking on past !--- I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- 
I tolt that Hoe Berry quit doing that stretching or I'll tie a knot in yo a** !-- It didn't so I did !-- Was gonna post a pic but it wouldn't  let me !--


----------



## umbra

it was a blast and meeting everyone was so cool. we are all connected by a plant...for me it changed many things. From the divorce forward, I didn't want the children caught up in the parents fight and smoking cannabis was something that my ex thought she could use against me. So I would stand on the toilet and smoke blowing it into the exhaust fan in the bathroom for 8 years or so. Son goes away to college and I go to Cali where you smell weed just walking down the street. When you walk into someone's home, all you smell is weed. From lurking in the shadows to standing proud in the full sunlight. It was awesome my friend.


----------



## Kraven

I bet.....we are slowly working our way there...lots of towns and cities are making it a civil crime with a ticket.....rec may be coming....I hear a rumbling and I am sort of a pretty active activist...... where I live since I'm right close to the capitol. The push is for 2020 to be rec for spring breakers. We will see, got a lot of regs the DOH needs to come up with and that is where the feet draggin is happening.


----------



## umbra

I received a long apology from multifarious at another site. I wish him and Time4planB the best of luck with the light schedule. Be prepared for anything that can go wrong. There are no short cuts to growing dank. While there are articles about light schedules and agricultural research in that field, there are no research with cannabis that agrees with it. It is being extrapolated and placed into the realm of pseudo science. There is a small cult like following on FB and that is where this belongs. Good luck.


----------



## Keef

Texas changing too !-- Soon as I find a the right distributor I'm help them change !-- Long as things are in Flux I'm feeling the Liquid Weed cartridges gonna be the bees knees !-- Why get a ticket if U don't have to just use an e-cig cartridge !-- I know flowers worth more than the amount of hash oil U can get from it in ya'lls legal weed world  !-- I don't live there !-- I took my shoes off and did the math !-- I'm sticking with da plan !-- I gots a question about it Rosin oil too that hasn't been answered yet !-- U can not tell me that that heat doesn't drive off some of the volatile terepenes and other  compounds !-- I'm still thinking CO2 if it works better but Rosin can buy me a CO2 extractor if I need !


----------



## Kraven

So my female plant who has gender identity issues just got a call from the Gov't saying it does not support gender change. :48:


----------



## Keef

U talking ascending light schedule and descending light schedule ? -- I ain't got time for that crap unless I was trying to match day length so they wouldn't reveg on me in spring --but inside ? -- No !-- 60 day finisher -My rough cycle time --2 weeks to root cuts --Another month to veg . -- Flip it to bloom and take cuts for next time and finish in 2 months !-- 3 1/3 months from cut to harvest !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I received a long apology from multifarious at another site. I wish him and Time4planB the best of luck with the light schedule. Be prepared for anything that can go wrong. There are no short cuts to growing dank. While there are articles about light schedules and agricultural research in that field, there are no research with cannabis that agrees with it. It is being extrapolated and placed into the realm of pseudo science. There is a small cult like following on FB and that is where this belongs. Good luck.



Glad to hear that Umbra. I know i seen him at Ozzys and im glad he apologized. Ill have to pop over and check on Ozzy.


----------



## Keef

Way to go Kraven !--


----------



## Rosebud

That is beautiful Kraven.  I am glad multi apologized Umbra.


----------



## Kraven

My attempt a humor was weak I know. I just found it amusing I'm always posting girls and I finally have a boy I tried to get and i'm a proud papa right now


----------



## WeedHopper

Wow,,nice looking male my friend.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> My attempt a humor was weak I know. I just found it amusing I'm always posting girls and I finally have a boy I tried to get and i'm a proud papa right now


 The system works well


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> So my female plant who has gender identity issues just got a call from the Gov't saying it does not support gender change. :48:



 That is way too funny


----------



## Kraven

I hope so Umbra. I don't mind sharing a learning experience with friends....always wanted to get good at S1's so thats the goal for 17. I'm open for advice if you have any?


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Hopper...males usually never make it this far with me lol. She is now a he....even surprised me....thought the STS reversal didn't take...it did around day 12 I'm thinking....


----------



## St_Nick

Very nice.  I have never tried anything like that.  I will take a clone of a male & flower it out as a single bud but I'v never tried to reverse a female.  Very very cool.


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> Very nice.  I have never tried anything like that.  I will take a clone of a male & flower it out as a single bud but I'v never tried to reverse a female.  Very very cool.



Thanks nick, gonna be a fun project for me and I'll share each step of the way.


----------



## Keef

Dam U Nick I think U gave me the Flu !-- Weather is screwed up so it could just be the face but I ain't liking it !-- 
Kraven I got a suggestion !-- When them seed are ripe I suggest U  send me some !-- Ya'll see how that VCD will just get all in your brain !-- I have an advanced case myself !-- It's not  like I need anything else it's the disease !-- What's that alphabet Kraven ? -- STD ? - STS ? -- I don't know these things and if I did I probably forgot it !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm innocent man, I swear.


----------



## Kraven

Silver Nitrate Solution is mixed into Sodium Thiosulfate Solution. The resulting blend is Silver Thiosulfate Solution (STS). It's what I used to do the reversal.


----------



## Keef

I knew that !-- No he didn't !-- Make me talk to myself !-- 
Umbra I may have a Strawberry pheno ( Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel ) -- It's  early but I think I'm getting wifs of Strawberry !-- She gonna finish early and be frosty as hell ! --GDP-X-B.R.  maybe too early but I'm not seeing the purple and not complaining !


----------



## St_Nick

I want some purple,  I had 6 seeds of Da Perps but none of them popped. :cry:


----------



## Kraven

I'm vaping some GDP myself, love the favor and the kick :48:


----------



## Keef

Evening Nick !-- Then we'll just have to get U a purple !-- I got GDP-X- Black Rose but I'm not sure if will show color !-- I do though have 3-4 GDP-x- BPU -- One of them should show some color !-- My favorite color lately is White !-- Sparkly- Sparkly -White !-- We'll find some color !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. 
Half time sucks. Hope all is enjoying the game. Or Not.


----------



## Kraven

Oh yea....doin' the "Dirty Bird" over here


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Evening Nick !-- Then we'll just have to get U a purple !-- I got GDP-X- Black Rose but I'm not sure if will show color !-- I do though have 3-4 GDP-x- BPU -- One of them should show some color !-- My favorite color lately is White !-- Sparkly- Sparkly -White !-- We'll find some color !



I started some of the Blueberry and some of the Blueberry X Bubbalish, I probably won't have room for any more until summer.  What am I saying?  I don't have room now.  I'm going to work up a collecton of strains I like but I can really only ad a few at a time. I kinda want to find that one or two that I think are special.  Kinda like a good whiskey,  you know, special occasion stuff.  Once I find one then I guess I'll just have to find another, you know how it goes.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

All I know is Rose said I'm the Keeper of the Clones !-- I got a butt load of varieties and sooner or later they gonna wanna travel !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah,  I'm not trying to hang on to a bunch of different varieties, just a few good ones and then the stuff I grow for everyday consumption.  I can't ride my scoot on some of the Indicas that I have smoked.  They be great at night but not so hot during the day.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, i don't know if i have ever smoked gdp, it must be good for sleep?  Do you love it? I have a blackberry kush that is indica I haven't tried yet.

St Nick, i love a good sleep medicine but I prefer a speedy one during the day.


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am, enough will lull me into a coma.....sleep like a baby


----------



## Kraven

Darn birds let that one get away....not doin the dirty bird any longer


----------



## mrcane

What a comeback......Go Pats....:48:....


----------



## umbra

Both my gdp and skywalker og will knock you down hard. Tahoe will just f you up.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Still not feeling like a spring chicken this morning but I'll survive !-- 

Nick -- How am I supposed to know what varieties I want unless I collect them and go thru them to see which I like best ? -- I hope to thin it down this year to maybe 4-5 varieties ?

O.K. old people-- let's  do this Wake and Bake !-- Get this day started the right way way !


----------



## Keef

I love the way the country is coming together since the election !-- A fine example of how democracy and minority rule works !--


----------



## Kraven

Finished cleaning / changing two rez's and up potting the next turn. Now time for a cup of joe, and I'm off for CO2. Getting most of the do list outa my way first thing on Monday.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Wake and Bake it is. :bong2: So, you don't have to hold the smoke in when you hit on it.  I always hold in my smoke.  I'll test this out.  

Kraven that is a pretty boy you have there.

Time to load up the pipes and work on a good buzz here.  Everyone have a Good High Day.


----------



## ness

OFC, I'm going to order some flower pots for a inside grow.  I'm thinking 1 or 2 gallon pots.  I'm thinking 2 gal, but I'm wondering if I should try 1 gal.  What does anyone think?  I have my plant in 3 gal pot and I think that is to big for a inside grow. :farm:


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  looks like you got the last pack of fruity pebbles kicking around everywhere I've looked it sold out now  you'll definitely have to keep me posted how that one comes along  hope everyone is off to a great start this morning


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra looks like you got the last pack of fruity pebbles kicking around everywhere I've looked it sold out now you'll definitely have to keep me posted how that one comes along hope everyone is off to a great start this morning


 They are still available from greatlakesgenetics. They may not ship to Canada, but they are available.


----------



## umbra

The big favor of the week out here is blue zskiddles. Taste a lot like FPOG.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> They are still available from greatlakesgenetics. They may not ship to Canada, but they are available.



 Stuff like this and the lemon tree is the reason why I would want to move to the United States we just can't get stuff like that here


----------



## Kraven

Naw you hang where your at, the US is sorta having a few growing pains :rofl:.....if you look hard enough you will find what you want in Canada....just takes some looking, maybe a few different sites??


----------



## yarddog

Just swapped my bloom lights to one hour one, one hour off. Going for 3.4zpw this go round. till i get everything dialed in at least. with a new flux capacitor i should be doing closer to 4.5zpw and for you guys that ain't in the "know", zpw is Zip Per Watt.


----------



## umbra

:rofl: Ok...that was funny


----------



## umbra

YD I had someone say something similar before, about something else and when I broke out uncontrollably laughing, I realized they were serious.


----------



## Budlight

Well here's my nurse Larry he told me everything I needed to know too bad because he's a really handsome looking thing I guess too bad there's no use for him in this garden.  I'll have to say I really like plants that grow nine  blades


----------



## yarddog

I've had those moments. when i was about 12 years old my sister (four years older than me) asked me which pedal was the gas, and which one was the brake. I laughed because surely it must be a joke. nope. even the little words on the brake pedal that said "disc brakes" didn't help her. she cried, i got in trouble over that one.
 I am a firm believer in giving a man as much rope as he asks for. feel free to tell me how much you don't know, while i keep my trap shut and learn from the mistakes of others.


----------



## Kraven

I'm gonna sit here for a bit and try to figure out the last 10 posts???


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> I'm gonna sit here for a bit and try to figure out the last 10 posts???


i was being a jackass, don't worry brother, it did not go above your head, it went directly beneath it.   haha


----------



## Kraven

hahaha...i'm stoned stupid so was just trying to connect the dots.


----------



## Rosebud

My trainer tried to kill me...Do i look like a young person? I don't think so.. What in the world was she thinking... reverse crunches with a bar? WHAAAAAT

I am fine, i can't believe it but i am. 

Hey ness. i like 5 gallon pots for me... so I would sitck with your 3 if you can.

Budlight, you only got one plant out of those NL seeds? bummer. He was pretty.


----------



## Rosebud

kraven, that BOTM sure is pretty up there.  Nice Job.


----------



## yarddog

If i am going to pollinate a few girls this bloom run, what week would be best? i have some Blackberry Snow Lotus pollen, figured to dust most of the girls. should give me some beans to roll the dice with. I don't want a full seed run, but i understand yield will suffer regardless. I have nine strains in bloom, a few i was not going to mess with, but i have my eye on about 6 that i would like to pollinate. . 
Rose, You are as young as you want to be.  How is Mr. Wilson doing?


----------



## Kraven

Gonna be some interesting crosses fosure....bet you find a gem in there.


----------



## Rosebud

Here he is YD, i called him over for a pic. Got him as he was leaving. He is huge isn't he for a 6-month-old pup? I know a lot is his puppy hair, but still he is getting big under there.. Excuse the messy house, i am recovering that old rocker. The sun is shinning, I am giddy.  Hey where are you Keef? I hope you don't have the flu. 

View attachment DSCF4617.jpg


View attachment DSCF4618.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> kraven, that BOTM sure is pretty up there.  Nice Job.



TYVM Rose and all the gang at MP, tickles me to win.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !--

 Rose I can't tell U what I was doing today !-- It would break the no politics rule ! --


----------



## Keef

I've had a bad attitude today so I didn't need to be hanging out with U guys ! -- I think it is just wacky brain chemistry from the injury !-- I have some mood swings U guys don't need to see ! -- It'll  pass !-- 

Dog -- If I can hit 400 --500 grams per square meter in a 3 1/2 cycle I'll live with it !


----------



## umbra

I have been wearing the same baseball cap forever. I just got a valentine's day gift in the mail today. A new HD baseball cap. Thanks sweetie. She sent dog chicken jerky treats for the dogs too.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Keef do not go to The Great Lakes Genetics My VCD is in over drive.


----------



## umbra

hippy, lol. last thing you do is tell keef don't do something.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra's got a girlfriend... Nice going Umbra.  Must have been that wedding..


----------



## ness

Rose, yes, Wilson is big for his age.  He's looking so cute.  Yes, I'll stay with these 3 gal.  But when I get my flowering room going.  I'll think I'll experiment with sizes of pots.  With more room I'll have more fun.:farm:


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> hippy, lol. last thing you do is tell keef don't do something.


Opps. Forgot about that one. I already spent 500 Bucks in my mind. 
Keef I demand you go look at that site. Now.
Kravens 2 Month's in a Row. Congrats.
Hi Rose saw you Garden Journal, Looks Great.
Hi Ness wanna smoke a Bowl.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra's got a girlfriend... Nice going Umbra.  Must have been that wedding..


We dated for a couple of years back in NJ. Her parents are divorced. Her father and step siblings live in CA. She came out for her niece's wedding, but I don't think she was planning on moving to CA anytime soon.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Guy 'n Gals.  Just look at how much fun I had today!  Join me for about half dozen bowls to celebrate.

:48: 

View attachment 16508683_1267039593333992_661221210874056981_n.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Woodhippy!  It is nice to have an indoor again.  

holy cow st nick... Looks like it is a nice winter day to do that work.  Did you build the tresses? Is that even what that is called?  They look nice.  I think you might need a full dozen bowls for all that work. Don't make me tell you the story of my husband falling off the roof.  He can only go to the third step now..


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, we built the trusses (you were very close) on that trailer for the last half and built the big ones on the other end on the ground.  I was 35 this morning when we started but it was almost 70 by noon.  Now comes the tin.  'Sposed to rain for two days and then snow so Maybe Friday I'll get to work again.


----------



## Budlight

Figured I would roll up a big fat joint and puff it with you guys hope everyone's having a good evening those trusses sure look good Nick 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St_Nick

Now that is a fatty all right.


----------



## Rosebud

WHat is that bad boy budlite?


----------



## Keef

Trying to pull myself back up !-- Been hurting and after awhile it affects your thought processes !-- I'm bout pickled in THC !-- I'm not bullet proof but I'm sure I could slow a couple down !-- 
Yo Bud didn't start my Strawberry Wine the day after U started yours ? -- Mine still brewing !-- I probably take it farther than U would for a sweet or semi-sweet wine !-- I let them yeast eat all that sugar !-- Make as much alcohol as they can !-- Probably freeze the Strawberry and Blueberry off this weekend them a week later it be Apple Jack time ! 
I try to be around more tommorrow! -- Somebody got to keep U guys in line !-- That's  not me but U really do need someone to keep U in line !-- 
Rose it's  gonna hit 85 F. here tomorrow !--


----------



## Budlight

I took a couple of big buds  jammed a  skewer through the middle of them  tied some hemp rope  around it real tight let it dry for like a week then wrapped it with some leaves let it dry again let me tell you she's pretty tasty


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Up a 4 am working on my Wake and Bake !-- I don't feel like I got that flu just had a bad day with my face !--
Checking what happened in our world and the weather !-- I'm amused with the war on the media !-- Media gonna win !


----------



## mrcane

Gooood Morning O.F.C....No school yesterday and a late start today...lots of Snow and ice in the area...


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc. Rose, Mr. Wilson looks like he has that sparkle to his eye. I bet he is a major handful.


----------



## Kraven

Big o'l leaf wrapped bud joints, new roof just about to get dried in, umbra been a datin', TLC is posting....man is MP hummin' along. Morning all....gonna get really, really medicated today and read


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef  Cane  yarddog and Kraven  hope you guys are all off to a great start this morning it's pretty damn cold here -33


----------



## Kraven

64F ..... a nice sunny morning.....sorry for your loss of warmth BL :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Overcast and humid !-- I'm still dragging some today but a little better !-- I might live !-- D.D. had a busy day yesterday !-- She beat a drug screen again !-- She signs for the apartment today !-- The dogs and I gonna miss her !-- Doing orientation during the day M-F she is not gonna like that !-- Me and the dogs be safer at the beach !-- After a couple day shifts she scare me and I'm the one comfortable with guns !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> 64F ..... a nice sunny morning.....sorry for your loss of warmth BL :rofl:



I wish we were having weather like that I can't believe how cold this winter has been this is the coldest it's been in a long time but I guess everyone's feeling it everywhere your guises weather's has been pretty crazy this winter as well  my fingers are crossed we have an amazing summer


----------



## yarddog

well, its been the warmest winter i have seen in years here. flowers and some tree's blooming here.    
Rose, your house looks exactly like i imagined it, plates on the walls. my wife threw a plate into a wall once, stuck right on in there. lol.


----------



## Keef

I hope the climate people got thier global warming data backed up before the new administration shut them down !-- It's hot most of the time here so except for stronger storms we don't see much else !
D.D. coming back home today they informed her they made a mistake and it will be Saturday  before she can move in and she doesn't want to stay with her Cousins till then !-- 
What we smoking today ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I hope the climate people got thier global warming data backed up before the new administration shut them down !-- It's hot most of the time here so except for stronger storms we don't see much else !
> D.D. coming back home today they informed her they made a mistake and it will be Saturday  before she can move in and she doesn't want to stay with her Cousins till then !--
> What we smoking today ?



Keef  my BB King is coming along pretty good but still no blueberry smell  i'll post a pic of her later today


----------



## Keef

Bud U never know about these things !-- It hasn't been cubed or stabilized  in any way !-- Those seed will have some varieties in them !-- U could get blueberry - blackberry or the plant may only have that potential !
I'm betting U gonna get some blueberry !-- She got big bones and can hold lots of weight ? 
Dog I had some experience dodging stuff during my first marriage  !-- U got to do the bob and weave !-- 
These days I would probably chunk sheet back !-- I ain't quick as I was when I was younger !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Troopers,  Watching chainsaw massacre and getting really seriously medicated today.  I have pain.  Pain in my foot,  pain in my back,  and just general pain.  Im'a in need of some hi-test buddage.

:48:


----------



## Keef

That's  what I did Nick !-- Decarbed good bud and took 4 caps with some coconut oil !-- Pack this pipe with some sparkly bud and throw down !-- I keep hearing this myth about getting too high !-- Not sure I ever been too high ! -- Wanna see if we can get too high ? --


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, i am going to tell you what i tell everyone else. Turmeric for pain and inflammation.  I hope you feel better.

YD, that plate wall looks like an old lady lives here... I guess one does. Plates on the wall and pot growing in 3 places..lol  But thanks. And yes, Wilson is at that really ornery stage..  
Today is mr rb 66 birthday..

Budlite, what kind of leaf is that joint wrapped in? I have never seen that before. 
Keef, I am glad DD is coming home for the week. I miss her. lol

What ya reading Kraven?


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> St Nick, i am going to tell you what i tell everyone else. Turmeric for pain and inflammation.  I hope you feel better.
> 
> YD, that plate wall looks like an old lady lives here... I guess one does. Plates on the wall and pot growing in 3 places..lol  But thanks. And yes, Wilson is at that really ornery stage..
> Today is mr rb 66 birthday..
> 
> Budlite, what kind of leaf is that joint wrapped in? I have never seen that before.
> Keef, I am glad DD is coming home for the week. I miss her. lol
> 
> What ya reading Kraven?


 I wrapped it in some  leaf  off of the nurse Larry boy that I had just taken out


----------



## Keef

I cut back Rose I'm only growing in 2 places now ! -- I can't seem to make a male to save my life !-- I mean I do got Herman the Wonder Berry he ain't for everyone !--  I have an unsexed B.B. ? -- What I'm after is a big a** bag of feminized seed each from a dozen varieties ! -- I got work to do !-- If it cost me 1,000 seed to make a tetraploid ? -- Then I'll take a half dozen !


----------



## Keef

I took my Tumeric too !--


----------



## Kraven

Today it's "This Changes Everything: Capitalism vs. The Climate, by Naomi Klein"

Good book, both provocative and a perspective. Time for another coffee and a quick toke.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud U never know about these things !-- It hasn't been cubed or stabilized  in any way !-- Those seed will have some varieties in them !-- U could get blueberry - blackberry or the plant may only have that potential !
> I'm betting U gonna get some blueberry !-- She got big bones and can hold lots of weight ?
> Dog I had some experience dodging stuff during my first marriage  !-- U got to do the bob and weave !--
> These days I would probably chunk sheet back !-- I ain't quick as I was when I was younger !


I remember my ex throwing something at me and my throwing a pillow at her. After all it was a throw pillow. Unfortunately I hit the mantle above the fireplace. On it was a schoolhouse clock form 1832 and a gargoyle from Notre Dame's down spout, and they got smashed.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> St Nick, i am going to tell you what i tell everyone else. Turmeric for pain and inflammation.  I hope you feel better.
> 
> YD, that plate wall looks like an old lady lives here... I guess one does. Plates on the wall and pot growing in 3 places..lol  But thanks. And yes, Wilson is at that really ornery stage..
> Today is mr rb 66 birthday..
> 
> Budlite, what kind of leaf is that joint wrapped in? I have never seen that before.
> Keef, I am glad DD is coming home for the week. I miss her. lol
> 
> What ya reading Kraven?



I take turmeric also.


----------



## Rosebud

A throw pillow after all???? LOL  That is funny, sorry about the clock and gargoyle though.

I have never been a thrower.. I need to learn that.

Keef, glad you don't have the flu. I am glad you took your turmeric too. Me too. 3 of them.


----------



## Keef

Sometimes words can mean different stuff !-- This one time when I said " I'll flip U for it ?" -- I think I musta been misunderstood !-- Because when I did ? -- I didn't win !


----------



## Rosebud

Good for you Umbra, does it help your arthritis in your hands?  How are you Umbra?


----------



## yarddog

i broke my wife's pipe last night. she left it on the counter, near the edge and i bumped into it and knocked it down, right onto the ceramic tile. four pieces, she was bothered by it, was her first pipe. she had it for a little more than two years. I felt bad for her. i was so careful not to even use it. I never wanted it to be me if it got broke. turns out it was anyway. well damn...


----------



## Keef

I hope U did the right thing and blamed it on the dog ?--


----------



## Rosebud

She didn't know about the disability act.. I agree Keef.


----------



## Budlight

Keef here's a pic of that BB King  







Couple other ones I took as well this morning


----------



## Keef

Work it Bud !-- 

Rose U quick !-- I thought I caught it in time !-- Guess not ?


----------



## Keef

Bud sneak in there after lights out and take a whiff !-- That smell should be there or soon !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm going to venture out to the big city tomorrow for my eye appt. I'll look into the Tumeric thing. Never heard of it before, thanks.


----------



## Keef

Nick look where they have dietary supplement and vitamins !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good for you Umbra, does it help your arthritis in your hands?  How are you Umbra?


Hi Rose, the hands are good sometimes. It all helps. Sometimes even when I am not using my hands, I feel that burning needle in the joint sensation, but it passes. Lungs are getting better, and staying busy. All good I guess. A job that lasts more than 4 month wouldn't hurt, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

ST Nick, make sure the turmeric ( it is a root that they grind up for caps) has black pepper with it! It won't work without it. Another name for the black pepper is piperine. So all it should say is turmeric ( curcumin) and pepper... I take 3 2 x a day.

Umbra I hope you next job lasts longer. I am glad you are doing good, do you think the NAC is what is helping your lungs? I think it is pretty amazing too.


----------



## Keef

Doggie bath because I found a flea !-- U can sneak up on one dog maybe 2 but U gonna have to work to catch them last 2 !-- They hip they know what's going down !-- That little one is quick !


----------



## Keef

They so going to the vet this week !-- Shots and some those pills keeps fleas away ! -- Oh ! --That's  gonna hurt tommorrow !-- No how bout that already hurts !-- More Tumeric ! --more caps! -- Maybe if I'm high enough I won't know it hurts ?
Little bastids make me hurt myself !


----------



## Keef

Anyone see SNL last week ? -- Melissa McCarthy playing Sean Spicer ? -- Rosie O'Donald has asked to play Bannon !-- I'm a fan of the show and Alex Baldwin doesTrump great in my book   !-- Got nothing to do with politics !--- I'm talking about a comedy show !--U got to be careful what U say around here !-- Even if it's true !


----------



## Rosebud

melissa is hysterical. Oh that would be fun for rosie.


----------



## Keef

My first thought when I heard about Rosie was who could do Kelly Anne ? --


----------



## Kraven

I found my pic for Feb BOTM contest


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> My first thought when I heard about Rosie was who could do Kelly Anne ? --



how bout OJ?  lol 

Kraven, that is funny.


----------



## Keef

Rose ! -- U so bad !-- When I want to learn to be bad !-- Will U teach me ? -- Cause that was ice cold !


----------



## Kraven

I'm just sayin...:watchplant:


----------



## Kraven

Rose I'll be tickled to see another winner, it would be plain weird if that happened. I do finally have what I think is a "pretty" pic of a SF I just took down. May not be BPOM material, but it is a decent picture...and it's hard for me to get one just right. I need to take a photography class at the community college.


----------



## Budlight

Just out of curiosity has anybody on here  grown out anything from crop kings or known anyone who has or know anything about crop kings


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Anyone see SNL last week ? -- Melissa McCarthy playing Sean Spicer ? -- Rosie O'Donald has asked to play Bannon !-- I'm a fan of the show and Alex Baldwin doesTrump great in my book   !-- Got nothing to do with politics !--- I'm talking about a comedy show !--U got to be careful what U say around here !-- Even if it's true !



No,,,,,,,,,,,SNL a political program. Never,,,,,,,:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Still funny !


----------



## St_Nick

You guys ever have a plant  flowerv  like this? 

View attachment 20170207_123948.jpg


----------



## ness

WoodHippy said:


> Opps. Forgot about that one. I already spent 500 Bucks in my mind.
> Keef I demand you go look at that site. Now.
> Kravens 2 Month's in a Row. Congrats.
> Hi Rose saw you Garden Journal, Looks Great.
> Hi Ness wanna smoke a Bowl.


 
WoodHippy  I'll be happy to smoke a Bowl with ya.  This is going to be my first hit of the day.  Had a long day in town and now it is time to relax:48:


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Keef here's a pic of that BB King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple other ones I took as well this morning


Nice bueatiful grow Bud. Your a :farm: for sure.


----------



## Keef

She a Sativa clone Nick ?  Never quite got over bloom she doing single or 3 finger leaves ?-- The leaves not across from each other either ?--- Then I could be so high I'm just making sheet up too ?


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Figured I would roll up a big fat joint and puff it with you guys hope everyone's having a good evening those trusses sure look good Nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bud just love your joint.  I bet it smoke good.:ccc:


----------



## Kraven

Oh yea....she is gonna go long but she should fill in...where you get that sat looking girl at? She may take some weeks to finish. Not too uncommon to see'em three leaf like that early on (in my limited knowledge). She is gonna be sexy fosure. May have to move her to an 11/13 to get her to move along, may help with her looking like she might be trying to revege. She still looks healthy so I wouldn't fuss. Green mojo man.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  It's 420.


----------



## mrcane

See some nice pharming going on here...
 How about a puff have a little BB.King going on here...


----------



## mrcane

Holy sheeet ... Bud


----------



## mrcane

My GDP X BR three weeks in flower..
They got pretty stretched out...:confused2: 

View attachment 20170207_180441.jpg


----------



## ness

My felmale dog Lillie is getting ready to have her pups, she is panting and will not eat today.  She is close anyways.  We will see.  Keeping a close eye on her.  Got to fine my pipe.  Yes, there it is.


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> My GDP X BR three weeks in flower..
> They got pretty stretched out...:confused2:


 
They sure look happy.  How tall are they?


----------



## Keef

Let me hit that thing !-- Cane I bred the B.B. to the Tranquil Elephantizer and  I got more blueberry !--  
Might have me a nice  Strawberry! -- I'm getting hints off one and not the other and it's  early !-- From 5he looks of the trichs --Umbra didn't give up any potency to get it either !-- Looking for a purple pheno of GDP-x- BPU too ! -- Lots of fine stuff down here !


----------



## Keef

U know why she look like a sativa Kraven ?  -- That's  Nick's Thai !-- Bet she takes every bit of 3 months to finish !-- When I saw those long thin leaves I knew it had to be !-- Bet she smokes nice !-- U bring the seed back  yourself Nick ?


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippy there's  something I forgot to tell U about turning that wine into brandy and why I let mine brew until it is very dry !-- When U freeze it U not only concentrate the alcohol if there is any sugar left U concentrate it to !-- It can be way too sweet !-- Let the yeast eat all the sugar -- kill them and slightly sweeten !---


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> U know why she look like a sativa Kraven ?  -- That's  Nick's Thai !-- Bet she takes every bit of 3 months to finish !-- When I saw those long thin leaves I knew it had to be !-- Bet she smokes nice !-- U bring the seed back  yourself Nick ?



This is the stuff I was saying grows like a vine.  The buds look like the foxtails some stuff produces at the end of the run.  This is 3 weeks into flower and its still growing stems faster then bud.  I.m figuring 11-12 weeks.  

I brought home seeds from Thailand that is true.  In 1976.  I still grow it but not as often as I used to.  Over the years growing outside (I never grew inside until 5 years ago) it seems to have selfed itself into less then it was and it almost always throws a few nanners, but it is good weed if you wait it out.

This is an un=named strain from Nirvana that came from you actually.  I killed two males just like 'em but I did keep some clones of the females.  I saw where Nirvana is advertising something called a Super Sativa,,,,,, so I wondered.  I guess we'll know in a couple of months.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Nice bueatiful grow Bud. Your a :farm: for sure.



Thank you Ness  hope you're having a good night so far :48:


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> My GDP X BR three weeks in flower..
> They got pretty stretched out...:confused2:



 I bet they're going to be some serious tastiness in them girls


----------



## umbra

besides the golden ticket, I decided to run a few skywalker og to see how they would do with my current setup. The nugz on the Tahoe were so dense the grinder couldn't break them up. These are even denser than that. Golf balls 

View attachment IMG_0747.JPG


----------



## Budlight

:vap- silver vapor:





umbra said:


> besides the golden ticket, I decided to run a few skywalker og to see how they would do with my current setup. The nugz on the Tahoe were so dense the grinder couldn't break them up. These are even denser than that. Golf balls



 Wow that is  absolutely beautiful man


----------



## yarddog

hey nick, i have freebie two blister packs from nirvana from about 6 months apart and they both grow the same, super stretchy. wonder if it is the same strain??
Umbra, the golden ticket sounds like it was aptly named. what are you going to use, a woodchipper?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads. Im getting ready to go get my hot breakfast at the Hotel,,,yummy. Lol
Damn,,it just hit me,,im gonna be doing this for close to 6 months.:shocked:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, we keep getting hit with nasty storms, so this am is clean the yard again day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Fog and gonna get hot !--  Wake and Bake !-- I need more coffee !
 Go get'm Hopper !


----------



## WeedHopper

You need to get a job Keef,,,you have way to much time on your hands. Lol


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....getting ready for school..:48:
Hopper you six months away from home?


----------



## Keef

I got a job Hopper !-- I grow weed and give U a hard time !-- Would U want someone like me working for U ? -- I am not a model employee and I smoke lots of weed !-- I got an attitude !-- ( So they say !-- I don't believe it ! )-- Take 2 other people watching me just to make sure I did the job !-- It is just not cost effective !-- Best I just be a pain in da a** !--


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- I got fired from every job I ever had except that last one where I got broke !-- When U threaten to bite the face off your boss while looking him in the eyes--- the job is pretty much over !--Then there was --Nope ! can't tell that one either  !-- I was very good at what I did and never had a problem getting a new job !
So I sure as hell wouldn't hire me !-- That dude is trouble !


----------



## mrcane

Hey I was a model employee till I got fu.... up..now what?.....


----------



## Keef

Well there is that Cane !-- I guess U could take up a hobby ? -- Then again maybe some of us should just grow weed !--


----------



## Keef

In Texas all eyes are on Austin and the mmj bills !-- Seems like something is happening !-- I think it is about time a Texas distributor step up !-- I mean really !-- I know some people that actually grow that stuff !


----------



## mrcane

I will bet that there are a lot of people waiting...


----------



## Keef

D.D. up so I guess I have to do the Wake and Bake all over again !--


----------



## Budlight

I think I need to stay off  eBay at night when I'm bored ordered a couple of these to play with 50 W LED chips with built-in drivers should be interesting to see how they work  my T fives are just a bit short so I figured I'd  put it above  the two end spots of the one bin Plus I ordered  70 3W LEDs for my smaller veg bins can't wait for the stuff to get here should be fun little project


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc... It is snowing and we have a winter storm warning for ice until tomorrow. So, I have 5 joints rolled. I guess I will work in the bathroom garden today, i am thankful for the lights since we don't see sun here anymore.. 

WH, I wish you didn't have to have breakfast alone in a hotel room, but you are a great provider for your family so it is what you do.. I think you're wonderful.

Budlight, looks like you got some fun stuff to keep you busy.
Ok, I am lighting up number 1 joint.. 

Keef, tell DD hi.
Umbra, that should go in BOTM, it is quiet a looker.


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven said:


> Morning all, we keep getting hit with nasty storms, so this am is clean the yard again day. Peace



Is that little country grrl in your avitar gonna help ?  :joint4:

Morning O.F.C.  Time to wake :joint4:'n bake.  Guess my calender is wrong. Eye appt. is tomorrow, not today.


----------



## Keef

Ran some errands !-- Getting hot out there !-- Tuck into this bowl and catch up with U guys !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Ran some errands !-- Getting hot out there !-- Tuck into this bowl and catch up with U guys !--



 I think I'll join you


----------



## Kraven

I wish she would, I'm getting tired of pushing the wheelbarrow. Rose...stay home, smoke out....too cold for travels imho. Finally done, gonna make a bite to eat, smoke a bowl and take a nap since we are gonna have a few thunderstorms this afternoon....most excellent napping weather.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Thanks for compliments Bud and Rose. We are still getting biblical floods and 40 days of rain. I think Sunday is the 1st day it is not going to rain in 3 or 4 weeks. Doing a seed run that should be interesting. BoC male hitting BoC, purple pineapple bomb, golden ticket, gdp, sdubb, and chisel girls.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Thanks for compliments Bud and Rose. We are still getting biblical floods and 40 days of rain. I think Sunday is the 1st day it is not going to rain in 3 or 4 weeks. Doing a seed run that should be interesting. BoC male hitting BoC, purple pineapple bomb, golden ticket, gdp, sdubb, and chisel girls.




 That should be a good run those sound like some  amazingness  hope you're having a good day so far  my friend


----------



## umbra

Hey Bud, you too. Been smoking on some BB King this morning. While I bred it a few years ago, I haven't had any in the garden in a while. popped a dozen or so beans and found 1 female I liked. Revegging her now along with a bunch of other testers.


----------



## St_Nick

I'm gonna go postal on the weatherman.  I would be done with my roof if I never listened to that sumbeech.  On the plus side,,,, I just dropped the coin on one of those cheap 1000 watt led grow lites.  Took a look at my coverage & decided I needed more light.  Problem is my electric bill is becoming obnoxious with the 4 I have now so I took the plunge on a led that consumes 280 watts.  If this thing works out I may have some changing out to do.


----------



## Keef

Nick it is just different than tubes and other lights! -- Not only do U have to pay for the power for the lights U have to keep it from getting too hot with A/C fans and stuff !-- More money for that power !-- I had to make LEDS work ! -- We getting there ! -- Keep them up about 18 inches of the tops of the plants !-- Little more little less just don't burn them with it too close !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Hey Bud, you too. Been smoking on some BB King this morning. While I bred it a few years ago, I haven't had any in the garden in a while. popped a dozen or so beans and found 1 female I liked. Revegging her now along with a bunch of other testers.



 I'm really excited to try the BB King once I get things more stable out there I'm going to try for a few more girls of them so I can pick the best one The Bb king sounds like  it has some super taste I really can't wait


----------



## Keef

Umbra what means this " BoC" ?


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah,  I'm sure it will be different.  I'm just hoping I can produce bodacious buds with it.  I have my temps pretty well under control.  I have a dedicated a/c for the grow room but I only use it in the summer.  During the winter, like now, my biggest problem is lack of humidity.  I heat the house with gas and the humidity runs below 50%.  

I have about decided on trying a hydro run for my next grow.  I am drawn to the flood and drain style and figure I could run 8 plants in my grow room.  In order to do that I need either one light per plant or find leds that cast a broad enough footprint to cover 64 sq. ft of floor space.  I can do that now with 4 double ended 600 watt hps but the cost to run 'em is a lot and in summer I have to add aux cooling.

If I can get the same coverage and save money on electric using LED's I'll make the switch.  Otherwise I'm just going to have to limit myself to a smaller garden.
:48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra what means this " BoC" ?



Box of Chocolates. The basic idea was to take chocolate thai and coco kush and breed them together. The breeding project was to add to the genetic pool, not isolate a particular trait. I decided to go about it in a different kind of way by adding other genes to the gene pool. Essentially Escober bred coco kush and chocolope in his chocolate rain. So I started there. Chocolope from DNA uses chocolate thai. DrawoH has 1 of the best cultivars of chocolate thai, it's the same cut that DNA used for chocolope. I only had access to DrawoH's chocolate piss, so that was next in the genetic soup. And the last ingredient was Bodhi's HeadTrip, blockhead x chocolate trip. I used 1 male and 1 female of each in a box and let them go wild. The result was the Box of Chocolates.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra That sounds like a pretty insane creation if you ever need a guinea pig I'm here for you my friend


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud -- My thoughts exactly! -- We got your back Umbra when U ready for some test grows !

I thought I had the VCD under control! -- Nope !-- Not even close !-- I'm a variety junkie !


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Box of Chocolates. The basic idea was to take chocolate thai and coco kush and breed them together. The breeding project was to add to the genetic pool, not isolate a particular trait. I decided to go about it in a different kind of way by adding other genes to the gene pool. Essentially Escober bred coco kush and chocolope in his chocolate rain. So I started there. Chocolope from DNA uses chocolate thai. DrawoH has 1 of the best cultivars of chocolate thai, it's the same cut that DNA used for chocolope. I only had access to DrawoH's chocolate piss, so that was next in the genetic soup. And the last ingredient was Bodhi's HeadTrip, blockhead x chocolate trip. I used 1 male and 1 female of each in a box and let them go wild. The result was the Box of Chocolates.



Cornucopia of Chocolate!  Sign me up.


----------



## Keef

I got a new girl !-- The White -x- Black Rose !-- Umbra can I just refer to it as Black and White ? -- We know what it is !-- She showed right behind the Snow Desiel that is also a girl !
Umbra -- I understand and approve of that breeding strategy! -- U just need the right plant !-- It never was about creating a variety !-- What U looking for will be there if U have the patients to grow thru the seed till U find it !-- May be more than one !-- It's not the genetics ( it is and it ain't )-- We be looking for that one plant that expresses those genes in a highly desirable fashion !


----------



## Keef

I don't think I want that Chocolate Piss part !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I don't think I want that Chocolate Piss part !--


 LOL, on it's own the CP stank like 3 day old cat piss that someone rubbed a hershey bar in, but as a part of the breeding it works quite well.


----------



## umbra

To me it is like olives...the fruit from the olive tree are inedible, they will make you sick if you eat them from the tree. You have to soak them in poison first (lye) then you can eat them.


----------



## Keef

Back from the vet !-- Cost almost as much as it did to replace that engine in the car !-- Except I didn't give the vet any weed !-- 
Hey Nick -- U said U had about a 100 feet of elevation drop in the creek ? -- Drop that water thru a 6 -8 PVC pipe to the propeller on a boat motor bottom end !-- Water turn the prop which turns the  shaft from the propeller to  turn an auto alternator !-- To a battery or 2 then back out thru a DC/AC inverter for household or grow room use !-- Gear it to turn that alternator about 1800 RPM and it make  plenty power !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, you are thinking to much!  I'll git her figured out!  That creek only runs when it rains so not really viable but the river may run a small turbine one day.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Keef, you are thinking to much!  I'll git her figured out!  That creek only runs when it rains so not really viable but the river may run a small turbine one day.



Must be the weed


----------



## Keef

Might be or could be right out " How to Make Home Electricity From Wind, Water and Sunshine "-- By John A. Kuecken-- copyright 1979 !-- 
I do smoke a lot of good weed !-- I even got some stanky sheet that will mess U up !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Speak of BB King I got 1 that is a Giant with large wide Leafs. 
Had to go find a new fan in the wintertime in the Mid West. Not a easy task.
All the Grow Pictures are nice. 
Budlight I would like to look at those chip you bought. I looked at cobs at Timber Grow light last night. Pricey 
Keef I try to go mostly dry on wines. So Dry it will be. Thanks.
Back to the pipe. Been a long trying day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper -- I got fired from every job I ever had except that last one where I got broke !-- When U threaten to bite the face off your boss while looking him in the eyes--- the job is pretty much over !--Then there was --Nope ! can't tell that one either  !-- I was very good at what I did and never had a problem getting a new job !
> So I sure as hell wouldn't hire me !-- That dude is trouble !



No,,,i would have never guessed. Didnt get fired from the last one cause you got hurt first,,right? Lol
 Again,,,doesn't surprise me at all. You been real lucky Keef talking **** like that to ppl. Not sure i would be proud that you couldn't keep a job and got fired so many times. But to each his own. Must be nice to not have to work.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi WH, how was your day? It has been snowing all day here. I got some cloning done, it is nice to be in that bathroom when it is so white and cold out.

I am trying to think if i ever got fired from a job. I quit one after 2 days once. it was on an army base, i was 19, couldn't take the wolf calls or whatever you call them. That was the shortest job i ever had.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im doing fine Mam. Very tired,,but thats a good feeling to me... I actually love working,,just hate being gone so much.
I have never been fired in my Life. I work hard and get along with ppl that do the same. Not much on biting ppls face off,,or talking ****. Plus most the ppl i know would put a bullet in your *** for talking so much ****. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Patient went into distress and I had to pick up a rolling tool box to get a suction machine close enough for so we could use the tubing to save the patients life !-- We did!-- and me and that short piece of tubing went to administration with no intention of working at a place that puts money above the cost of human life !-- 
I was a bad employee since instead of keeping my mouth shut-- let people die and keep  my job--- I spoke out loudly ?-- I'd do it again !-- No Regrets !-- I think they call it being a patient advocate !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I salute you for doing the right thing Keef,,but that is not what you said in the quote above. You said you have been fired from every job you have had except the one you got hurt on. Im only going by what you are telling me Bro. And threatening to bite ppls face off is a little weird Little Brother.  I have never been much for threats.i dont tell you im going to kick your ***,i just do it,,or get my *** kicked trying. Lol
But again,,to each his own.


Rose,,,lets go find those asshats that whistled at you,,and we will have Keef bite the basterds. :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC
> Speak of BB King I got 1 that is a Giant with large wide Leafs.
> Had to go find a new fan in the wintertime in the Mid West. Not a easy task.
> All the Grow Pictures are nice.
> Budlight I would like to look at those chip you bought. I looked at cobs at Timber Grow light last night. Pricey
> Keef I try to go mostly dry on wines. So Dry it will be. Thanks.
> Back to the pipe. Been a long trying day.



 I will keep you posted on them hippie as soon as I get them  they cost me eight bucks each on eBay


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Bud. Hey ,,your Avitar should be Spud Mckenzie.


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> What up Bud. Hey ,,your Avitar should be Spud Mckenzie.



 That's awesome buddy I might have to change it to that  how's your day going so far  I tried to find one of him but wearing a Bud Light shirt  couldn't find any real good pictures though


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Wh, those guys probably dead by now. LOL, but it is good to have friends, one to help one to bite... could all come in handy. 
bud that would be a cool avi.


----------



## WeedHopper

This one kills me.


----------



## Kraven

Yea I get tickled at the folks that wanna stand up and talk about fighting.


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight said:


> I will keep you posted on them hippie as soon as I get them  they cost me eight bucks each on eBay


Next day or 2 send me a link to them. I found some 50W and 100W one with external Drivers. Cost  more. 
 Gonna need a decent size heat sink.  We put All our minds together maybe 
we all be building our own lights. 
Hippy Out Got to go Bag them Potato Chips. Some body got to help with the Munchies. :48:


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Next day or 2 send me a link to them. I found some 50W and 100W one with external Drivers. Cost  more.
> Gonna need a decent size heat sink.  We put All our minds together maybe
> we all be building our own lights.
> Hippy Out Got to go Bag them Potato Chips. Some body got to help with the Munchies. :48:



 Here you go my friend 
Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/262713389710

50W 220VAC High Power led chip built-in driver white LED, Full Spectrum LED


----------



## Keef

Oh God !-- I am so full !-- I never want another What a burger in my life !-- Or those nasty onion rings ! 

What'd I miss ? 
Hopper that is such a pretty puppy !--


----------



## Keef

Looks like storms again tonight !


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Yea I get tickled at the folks that wanna stand up and talk about fighting.



Damnt Kraven,,,now your Avitar is too hot. Lol You trying to hurt me,,,i had a Heart attack ya know. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

I found where you got that pic. Here is another one. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


This is my Tractor Mechanic.


----------



## mrcane

O ya....Gooood Morning O.F.C.....up early:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friend.  I am always up early.  Time for some black coffee.


----------



## mrcane

Always love the morning watch, best time of day..:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep. Hell my eyse open almost every morning around 5 or 530. No alarm,,just me,lol.
Hell,when im out of town im asleep by 930. Im in Construction working like i did at age 25. Guess its what keeps me in shape. This Government Contract  is going to keep me busy for 6 months.  I will only be home on weekends. It kills me to see my Wife of 30yrs cry every Monday when i leave. But she understands its what i do. She is my best friend.


----------



## yarddog

morning guys and gals. nice cold wind, but it will be mid 70's this weekend. so much for a winter, maybe we will get a cold snap before spring. 
Hopper, the hardest thing is to see your wife cry.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes sir it is Yarddog. Ive been doing this for along time,,but normally my Contracts only take 3 or 4 weeks. This one is a life safer money wise,,,but damn. Oh well,,this is what a man does to take care of his family. 
Hardest thing is my Granddaughter calls me crying cause she wants Pawpaw home.


----------



## mrcane

Worked long shifts when I was sailing, 70 days on 70 off...some of those tears were mine when it was time to go back....no booze, no weed, no women....no fun
   Sorry that you have to be away from your girls WH...but glad you are working...sounds like a good contract....


----------



## yarddog

hardest thing i ever saw was watching my grandma cry because she wanted me home, that was when i was shipping off to prison. that one moment is responsible for much of what i am now. changed it all for me. 
what would we do without the wonderful ladies of our lives???


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Feeling old but I be alright !

I had always been proud and independent so that fall took me down hard !- - Losing the ability to pay the bills will make U feel mighty low !-- I couldn't see a way I was gonna live like that !-- I sucked on my pistol and cried so any times and I just didn't have the guts to do the right thing !-- So here I am !-- Dying is easy !-- Living is the hard part !
Where's  my pipe ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, work is a good thing, when your able. WH hopefully you will get to a point where you don't have to stress your body so hard....age will slow you down fosure. Glad you got a good contract, sucks it's not closer. Keef, I think we all contribute in one way or another. Sadly we have been snookered into believing that what we do determines who we are....not so. Work is born of bills, if we had not bills we fosure would not be leaving the house for 5 days and doing somebody else's chores for free. The point I'm trying to make is work is done to pay bills, if you had no bills you still would do things.....just couldn't call it work. So don't let the appearance of a lack of _worth_ leak into your life if your not working for somebody /yourself.....if the bills are getting paid, and nobody but you are paying them then your doing it right....who in their right mind wants to leave family to do others bidding. WH chose his line of work, he chose to work with both his back and mind. At times that carries him away from home, but when he no longer has to do that....betcha it will be blue buds and plenty of cowboy football. Hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- I did loose my identity when I fell !-- I probably would still be in bed if not for Hurricane Katrina !-- Wasn't no one coming to help !-- I got up but some days it's hard doing just normal daily activities !-- Found myself a new identity and I'm bout whole as I'm get !-- Growing weed ain't work and it's  been good for me in more ways that one ! --I'll be 60 something in a month or 2 and I'm excited about the future !-- D.D. has taken care of me for about 15 years and now I want my turn !-- Replacing high dollar Nurse money is not gonna be easy but I think I can !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone sounds like you guys are all off to a good start this morning


----------



## Keef

Working a glorious buzz at the beach Bud !-- Cold front moved thru last night !-- Went from a high of 80F. yesterday to about 60 F. this morning . -- I need to get back on fixing those 2 LEDs -- Ya'll got me off into them now !-- I see no reason I can't fix them !-- Just need to figure out how to make this left arm help some !-- D.D. gonna be working outta town like Hopper and maybe be gone a couple weeks at a time occasionally !-- Not easy when she leaves !-- but we got a plan . -- A year of financial stability and get our credit score up some we gonna refinance the beach house and take enough equity out to straight up buy that Stoner Ranch !-- She signed a 2 year contact but I hope this will be her last job !--


----------



## Kraven

Me too Keef, it took it out of me. I'm so burned out right now I don't even like taking my meds. We have been in partial retirement since 2014 and it has been interesting. We are just over breaking even so not loosing ground, but I have a feeling that I might look for a part time no brainier job to supplement my VA disability....mainly just to get me out of the house. I hate to say it but you can only fish so much


----------



## Keef

I just never know when I'm gonna have a good day or be crippling around Kraven !-- Weed is my only hope . 
My grow system can buy me a couple days if I go down and end up in bed.  -- All I have to do is top off the boxes and monitor pH ! - Mostly it runs on it's own !-- I clean and refill a box after harvest and that's  the hardest part !-- This is like the R&D grow !- This is all temporary and to figure out how I want to set up a mom & pop grow up the country some -- Maybe an hour from here ! -- I got some numbers but I can do better !


----------



## Keef

I been thinking about these Rosin Press things again !-- Bud This right up your alley !-- Why couldn't I stand a hydrolic log splitter up on end and put some of those heated plates and controller on it -- Should be able to press da hell out some weed !-- Any reason that wouldn't work ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I been thinking about these Rosin Press things again !-- Bud This right up your alley !-- Why couldn't I stand a hydrolic log splitter up on end and put some of those heated plates and controller on it -- Should be able to press da hell out some weed !-- Any reason that wouldn't work ?



 You totally could but a log splitter would probably cost you a lot more than a cheap  Press   Do you have a harbour freight close to you if so check them out for a cheap press


----------



## Rosebud

Well good morning you dear old people and YD.  read every word this morning. you guys are alright, ya know it? 

I woke up and got up at 4... 69th day of snow on the ground I read.  Freezing rain coming later today. I canceled my trainer.  

I have to throw away a plant in flower showing mildew.  Just a couple of weeks in,,,, darn it. It is the clone of 9# hammer. she is in there with two harleys... I know I have to toss her, but man, i would like some good smoke... I don't think i should spray her, do you guys have a thought?

Just want you to know you guys bless my heart, thanks for being who you are.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Time to Wake and Bake.  My dog Lillie had her pups yesterday.  8 of them all is well with them.  They are so cute.  6 males and 2 females.


----------



## Keef

I was thinking pawn shop Bud !-- I got one like Umbra uses picked out for about $250 .  - I 'm getting close but I just can't justify buying one yet !-- Maybe if I be good and don't be shooting stuff D.D. buy me one ? 
I put a couple more jars up and I'll get serious about it !-- Anything I do now is money in the bank for later !


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, how cool. Is the mom a good mom? what kind are they, big dogs little dogs, tell me more. congratulations.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- What U gonna do with the pups Ness ? 

Rose Nurse Larry and I were just talking about U !-- It is good morning smoke ! --day time smoke -night time smoke !-- Next cycle ( 15th?)-- Purple Haze and Hoe Berry coming back to bloom !-- Veg can supply the plants for a 4 box rotation so we start adding boxes till we at 8 bloom boxes !


----------



## Rosebud

Tell the nurse hi for me. She is a good girl. I have a friend in cali and that is all he is growing.... i love that. I cloned my new nurse larry yesterday.. I hope she is the medicine woman pheno, i can't tell yet. I topped her. Keep up the good work keef.


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Trying to predict the next flavor of the week out here, lol. Clifford is getting lots of mention. Guava dawg x tangie. Seeds are getting hard to find.


----------



## Keef

Don't know where the Hoe Berry came from but it is some fine weed too !-- She just wants to bolt so bad !
Lot of sativa in her but she finishes fast !-- My service has been slow they doing some kind of work on the towers I think , so I haven't been able to post pics !-- I trained that stalk into a loop or knot !-- Don't need a label for it if I just do that !-- I got several keepers from Umbra too !-One of the - Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel got that faint Strawberry smell and getting stronger !-- Gonna be a good producer of that frosty goodness too !-- Plus the Black Rose - BPU - GDP and The White crosses !-- Don't know how or what Umbra does but looking at the grow ? --- I hope he keeps doing it !- The man got the "Touch" !


----------



## ness

Rose the pups are Bull Mastiff, Pit Bull, and Bull Dog.  They are so cute.  I will try to post pictures.  It will take alittle while.  

Keef, I'm going to help nurse them, pay lot of attention to them, make them good pups.  Then we will give them away to good homes I hope.  That is the worst part giving them away.  You, never know how the people are that want one.  Time for a bowl.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

That's good Ness I hope they all find good homes !-- When TJ is gone why U get afraid sometimes ? -- Ain't no body in they right mind be sneaking around where they be dogs big as horses !-- The pack will defend the den ! --U might get lonely but even if U were unarmed --U in no danger !

Rose I got the cuts from Purple Haze mixed up !-- One's Purple one's not so I got the bottoms of the originals revegging so I'll know who's who !--


----------



## yarddog

ness, if i was in the market for a pup, i would be calling on you. that sounds like my kind of dog..  alas, my pit was in heat and i had a trouble with a randy male, i saw her tear into him once for trying to mount. hopefully her virtue is still intact. last thing i need atm is a set of bastard-mixed pitbull puppies.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- They loosen up the mmj law that helps no one and give tickets for less than an ounce ?
I think your  wholesaler might have some competition !-- No !-I know he'll have some competition !-- Be just like old times I know people who got weed and I know people want weed !-- I got a feeling I won't be able to grow enough , fast enough !-- Flavor of the Week ?-- Can U imagine ground floor on a pristine market where most don't know there are different kinds of weed ? -- So that wholesaler better up his game Umbra !


----------



## Keef

Dog did U ever get that old pellet rifle put back together ? -- Made me remember that Wrist Rocket I used to have !-- Bag of marbles for ammo ? -- Shot far --quite and accurate too !--


----------



## yarddog

Working on it at work when I have spare time.    Having to make a few tools to remove parts .   
1968 model Sheridan Blue Streak. .20 caliber.   If its as big as a house cat or smaller, one clean shot and its a wrap.    I have shot several feral cats before the rifle broke.


----------



## Rosebud

I just checked folks in and it was kind of amazing.. these are a few of the countries represented,,, people around the world need to learn how to grow.. Spain, Finland, India, Slovenia, Pakistan  How cool is that, just in one morning. In our humble home.


----------



## Budlight

Well I have a real dilemma do I go with Billy's pink Kush  OG Kush and Bubba Kush or the fruity pebbles og  to get the pink the OG and the Bubba is going to cost me the same amount as it will for the fruity pebbles


----------



## Keef

Decision ? --Decisions ? - Bud what U gonna do ?-- I suggest U get lit up and then decide ! -- This is not a decision to be made by a straight mind !-- Get high enough you'll figure it out !-- What ever U decide the others just move to the top of the list !--


----------



## Keef

Bud you'll have to PM or something and  tell me how much Billy wants for that Pink Kush ! -- Maybe we split a pack or I get my own !-- Any them others polyploids ?
He got the Pink Kush in seed ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Decision ? --Decisions ? - Bud what U gonna do ?-- I suggest U get lit up and then decide ! -- This is not a decision to be made by a straight mind !-- Get high enough you'll figure it out !-- What ever U decide the others just move to the top of the list !--



 That's a very good idea my friend I got the vaporizer on and just about to pack up a  bowl of  finger hash between the two of them they should help me figure this out


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud you'll have to PM or something and  tell me how much Billy wants for that Pink Kush ! -- Maybe we split a pack or I get my own !-- Any them others polyploids ?
> He got the Pink Kush in seed ?



 I haven't been able to get anything out of him in Seed form just clones


----------



## Keef

I got your back Bud ! -- I gotta go pick up a spare tire for D.D. in about an hour and see if they'll do the inspection !-- So she got a real tire instead of that donut tire that comes with cars these day !-- Might have to pick me something up to ferment !-- Cherry Blackberry or Pear ? -- Decisions ? Decisions ? -- I better hit that pipe again !


----------



## umbra

waiting on my FPOG to arrive and it is making me crazy...so I popped some Lucky Charms and white train X18 paki from Bodhi. Ordered a pack of those Clifford also.


----------



## Keef

I guess U gonna have to do that S-1 thing on it Bud !-- Kraven and/or Umbra  help U !-- Make some dam Pink Kush seed !-- U do know if Billy finds out U did that he ain't gonna sell to U again ?-- So do a drive by and get what U what then do what U gonna do anyway !-- He insist U grow organic in dirt ? -- Tell him that's  the only way U grow !-- We'd chunk some cuts over that invisible fence but it's easier to get stuff from here to there than the other way !-- A live cut from Canada to Texas ? -- May not be a record but it would be something to be proud of if such a thing we're to happen !-- Just saying !

Hey don't look at me like that !-- I have a disease !--


----------



## Keef

Bud --any word on UBC Chemo ?


----------



## Budlight

No I wish just a lot of ** talkers I noticed he has a chemo listed on his site but I doubt it's the real deal


----------



## Keef

I don't think it is Bud - They just call it Chemo -- You'll know it is what U looking for if it makes 4 leaves at each node instead of 2 !-- If it makes 2 and looks like the normal diploids we grow then that ain't it !-- It may not exist any longer !--


----------



## umbra

So the FPOG arrived with a few freebies. I already have some of Jaws gear going. I have 1 female chem berry I put back in veg. I will make room for some more beans


----------



## Keef

I need an IV of THC !-- I think I'm having a stroke !-- Got D.D. a good spare tire on and in the trunk !-- No inspection sticker because there is a broken light cover on the back right side !- D.D. order me one I put it on and go back again! -- 3rd time might be a charm or just a prelude to trip #4 !-- Blood pressure seems a little high and my eye is twitching !-- That can't be good !


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> ness, if i was in the market for a pup, i would be calling on you. that sounds like my kind of dog.. alas, my pit was in heat and i had a trouble with a randy male, i saw her tear into him once for trying to mount. hopefully her virtue is still intact. last thing i need atm is a set of bastard-mixed pitbull puppies.


 
YD do you plan on breeding you Pit?  I don't know if I should wait the eight weeks to fine good homes for the pups or do it at 7 weeks.  Time will tell.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> That's good Ness I hope they all find good homes !-- When TJ is gone why U get afraid sometimes ? -- Ain't no body in they right mind be sneaking around where they be dogs big as horses !-- The pack will defend the den ! --U might get lonely but even if U were unarmed --U in no danger !
> 
> Rose I got the cuts from Purple Haze mixed up !-- One's Purple one's not so I got the bottoms of the originals revegging so I'll know who's who !--


 
Thanks Keef, that's the plan.  Have nice health pups first shots and wormed.  I got this.  Keef, I'm afraid because of the way I grow up.  Mom work nights and we could not lock the doors because she will get real mad.  Well, I had almost had one man get into the house two different times.  And, the peep in tom's.  Well, let just say it haunts me to be alone.  Keef, how do you reveg. your plants and does it help with the growth of the plant?  Let's smoke a bowl.:bong2: pass, pass.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ms. Ness !-- Lots of us got our demons we gotta live with !-- We can't change what happened but them dogs ain't letting no stranger near they house !
Revegging ? --  Think about it like this !-- If U had a plant the size of a Christmas tree and took the top off leaving only the bottom 1/3 of the plant !-- U put that thing back under 24/ or even 18/6 and the plants will go back into the veg state and quit blooming !-- It's  kinda like sexing a plant -- U put it under 12/12;light and it shows sex -- U can then put it back under 18/6 and it will stop blooming and return to the vegetative state just making leaves !-- I got the clones from 2 phenotypes of Purple Haze confused so I put the bottom to the mother pieces back into veg! -- I'll take fresh clones off them and know which makes Purple and which doesn't !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I think this Blue T.E. got more blueberry terps than this B.B. ? -- How is that even possible ? -It should have less !-- Just the way the genes are expressed ?


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, the only reason I ever reveg is to not lose the genetics. It takes a while to get it back to veg and they are ugly and did i mention ugly for a long time. When it has enought new growth, I usually just took clones off and threw the reveged plant away.

I threw away the 9 pound hammer.with the mold.  i do have clones of it. 

 Keef those two phenos smell different and taste different. I like that smoke.

Ness, i am sorry you grew up like that, afraid. that is horrible.  But you like scary movies?  Interesting ness. As soon as those pups are ready you need to give them some love from me.


----------



## yarddog

Ness, I dont want to breed her, just have not gotten her fixed yet.   I got her at 4 weeks, she was eating hard food with formula milk to soften it.  Ga. law says 8 weeks, but with the right person and a well developed pup it can be sooner than 8


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, waking and baking. Cold....34 today gonna be 75 tomorrow. About every 15 years we go w/o a winter and this is looking to be another one of those years......bugs are gonna be insane....yuk.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, my bugs are already juiced up. now they will have a winter to get super strong. lol
about to get my street bike back on the road. then i can convert the dirt bike back to its regular duties, its fun on the street, but wow 100 miles on a dirt bike is a trip and a half on the ole butt.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Let's  do this thing ! -- See if this Master Kush is good as it was last time !


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Kraven, my bugs are already juiced up. now they will have a winter to get super strong. lol
> about to get my street bike back on the road. then i can convert the dirt bike back to its regular duties, its fun on the street, but wow 100 miles on a dirt bike is a trip and a half on the ole butt.




Skeeters here have not gone away, and getting bigger by the day. I need to get me an enduro so that I can cruise up and then hit the trails with you one weekend. Drive up on a Friday night, get our gear and strike off for a 2 day ride.


----------



## Keef

My "Hog" gonna be here today !-- I never even been around a scooter but I'll figure it out !-- I got 20-30 miles of wild beach to ride -- I think I'm enjoy it !-- We never even got a killing frost so bugs are gonna be bad !
Got the utilities at the apartment turned on D.D. headed that way Sunday !-- Got her to order a taillight cover it musta got broke during the pick up or delivery with the engine replacement !-- Not a problem !
D.D. said I need a motorcycle helmet --I told her silly woman that ain't even a motorcycle !-- I ain't wearing one unless it is a cool one !-- I dug out a Rollerblade helmet and said don't make me wear one or I'll wear this !-- Anyway what U think I'm get a head injury or something !-- It's  a little late for that don't cha think ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> My "Hog" gonna be here today !-- I never even been around a scooter but I'll figure it out !-- I got 20-30 miles of wild beach to ride -- I think I'm enjoy it !-- We never even got a killing frost so bugs are gonna be bad !
> Got the utilities at the apartment turned on D.D. headed that way Sunday !-- Got her to order a taillight cover it musta got broke during the pick up or delivery with the engine replacement !-- Not a problem !
> D.D. said I need a motorcycle helmet --I told her silly woman that ain't even a motorcycle !-- I ain't wearing one unless it is a cool one !-- I dug out a Rollerblade helmet and said don't make me wear one or I'll wear this !-- Anyway what U think I'm get a head injury or something !-- It's  a little late for that don't cha think ?


 You should get one of those helmets got that got the big crazy blue mohawk on it


----------



## Keef

If I wear one Bud it can't be a normal helmet !-- I'm not that far from Mexico and when the coast guard get after a smuggler they start kicking bundles out the boat !-- Sometimes some of those bundles wash up on the beach -- Maybe I'll get up do my Wake and Bake take a ride and  see if I get lucky !-


----------



## DirtyDiana

Been trying to get well after a couple of overdoses of weed!   Ha ha!   Gonna take a lot more to do me in! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1475275491079.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> If I wear one Bud it can't be a normal helmet !-- I'm not that far from Mexico and when the coast guard get after a smuggler they start kicking bundles out the boat !-- Sometimes some of those bundles wash up on the beach -- Maybe I'll get up do my Wake and Bake take a ride and  see if I get lucky !-



 I bet back in the day i bet it you would find one of those bales wash up on the beach at least once a week


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps. 

Dd, that must be some good stuff up there. lol

It is going to be 46 today... how much snow will melt?  lets smoke.


----------



## Budlight

So my son came home pretty upset from school yesterday apparently they are no longer allowed to call it Valentine's Day it's now to be called friendship day because Valentine's Day is offensive  pretty soon we're going to have no holidays left


----------



## Kraven

So I got into the NSA Fat this am so i wont be good for nothing today


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> Skeeters here have not gone away, and getting bigger by the day. I need to get me an enduro so that I can cruise up and then hit the trails with you one weekend. Drive up on a Friday night, get our gear and strike off for a 2 day ride.


i have had more fun on the duel sport than any other bike. its a drz400s. suzuki makes it, one of the most popular duel sports on the market. parts are cheap. maintenance is very low. valves are not due to be adjusted until 30,000 miles.  i bought mine at 7 years old with less than 4k miles. up to 12,000 miles now with no problems. i have heard of these bikes going 80,000 miles and more without a rebuild. they really did not change much other than colors year to year.
dirt roads are fun, forest service roads too. secondary roads are where this bike shines. you can cut cross country on two lane county roads and make better time than the highway route.
 north ga has some great stuff, i have not been though. what you are calling an enduro is what the manufactures call a duel sport now. they still make enduro's with head and tail lamps, but are not street legal.
you have a bike now don't you? me and g13 are going to meet up when the weather is warmer for a day of riding. might as well meet south and we all three could ride. good food, good roads, good friends makes for an excellent day of riding.


----------



## Keef

Frosty !-- That's  a BOTM right there !-- Why they got to still be on the tree anyway ? -- In the medical field U learn to just forget about holidays !-- One or the other of us was always working or on call !-- We finally decided Thanksgiving and New Year's Eve are our holidays except when D.D. has to work !-- Our holidays consist of D.D. cooking all that stuff that smells so good !-- A nice buzz and some blues and it's  all good !
In surgery my job was to anticipate what the surgeon would need have it ready when he needed something! -- Lots of surgeon think they should not have to ask for something -- A good assistant would already have it !-- So when D.D. cooks sometimes I "Scrub" for her !-- Look at the recipe and gather the ingredients and measure out the right amount of each !--


----------



## yarddog

Budlight said:


> So my son came home pretty upset from school yesterday apparently they are no longer allowed to call it Valentine's Day it's now to be called friendship day because Valentine's Day is offensive  pretty soon we're going to have no holidays left


that's f'ing stupid. damn snowflakes ruining everything...


----------



## yarddog

keef, i would recomend a helmet. too many deaths on two wheels becuse of not wearing a helmet.
I have been thinking about finding a cheap scooter. i don't need it, would only ride around town. if i die on two wheels, it won't be from getting run over from behind!!!


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> You have a bike now don't you? me and g13 are going to meet up when the weather is warmer for a day of riding. might as well meet south and we all three could ride. good food, good roads, good friends makes for an excellent day of riding.



Dog I sold my iron horse many years ago. I keep saying one day I'm gonna buy another scooter...I honestly just have not had money / time. "Enduro"...shows how old and how far away from bikes I have gotten. Last dirt bike I had was one of the first water cooled KX500's. Last street bike was a used 2004 Dyna Wide Glide. It's been a good while since I was was 1 down 4 up. That was back when I had play money. Yall are welcome to swing down this way and I'll meet ya both for lunch and a tour of the Bunker.


----------



## Keef

I plan to get a helmet Dog !-- I'll be staying on the island with the scooter and there's about a quarter mile of a 55 mph speed limit everything else is 35-45 mph !- I can even ride the beach close to most places so not even ride in the road much !-- We do know Keef got no plans for a license ? -- I have trouble going to the cop shop !--


----------



## Rosebud

budlight, what is wrong with valentines day, and I am pretty sure i am a snowflake. lol


----------



## St_Nick

I'm all about 2 wheels!  YD, I was turning into my driveway on my FLH and heard the sumbee behind me in a pick-up truck lolck up all 4 to keep from killing me.  You can't avoid stupid, no matter the size of your ride.

:48:


----------



## Kraven

Thats another reason, about once a month there is a fool who hits a biker around here.


----------



## yarddog

yeah its bad. i have had some close calls. twice i had to stop down the road and calm down. too shaky and keyed up to keep riding for a while.  I can not stay away from bikes.  I just do all i can to save myself by being as aware of my surroundings as i can be. 
every know and then a biker gets killed, sometimes its by driving too fast or foolishly. sometimes it is something they never saw coming. i knew a guy across the street from my job, he left work one day and did a u turn right down the street and killed a father and son. ruined him.. I am afraid he will not pull himself out of it. I know how dark a place i would be if i knew i caused so much heartache. 
I will get me a sidecar one day and let my dog ride too. lol


----------



## Keef

Then sometimes strange sheet happens !-Once I was the middle man in a 3 car pile up and I got the ticket !
I was on an interstate in the U turn lane under an over pass to get back on interstate going the other direction !-- U don't expect to see the entire road blocked by a Cadillac doing a U turn in the U turn lane !-- There was no place for Keef and that little rice burner  to go !-- I laid it down and was climbing on top when the foot peg hit something and catapulted me long ways !-- I had a bag over my shoulder with a couple 2 liter Pepsi in it !-- Musta threw me 30 -40 feet !--I was still going up when I cleared the guard rain . -- My little legs did the best they could to keep me on my feet but they couldn't !-- When I got up and made it back to the bike the car was gone !-- Busted rear view mirror and turn signal front  and back !-- He had to see what happened and he just drove away !-- I wasn't hurt but tore the bike up !


----------



## Keef

5 gallons of Blueberry Wine in the freezer !-- Make some Blueberry Merlot Brandy !- Kinda dry but D.D. likes it! --Strawberry be right behind it !--  Says she misses her Southern Comfort 100 proof sometimes !-- I'll have to distill can't make Southern Comfort in the freezer !-- Where Kraven he know about such things! 
Help me figure out a recipe ?


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> that's f'ing stupid. damn snowflakes ruining everything...



 I will have to agree with you man starting to get real depressing  I just need to get a real good at this weed growing thing so I can get rich and buy my own island  where things can be normal  hahahaha  but then again I guess I don't necessarily need to be rich I could be like that guy over in Mexico who built his own floating island out of old pop bottles


----------



## Keef

Houseboat !--With attached grow barge !---- Intercoastal waterway !-- Mississippi River !--Where ever I want to be and take the farm with me !-- No hurry to get anywhere !--


----------



## Keef

Big old Propane tanks as pontoons and shipping containers are pretty cheap !-- Got to be a easy build in there somewhere ! -- roof is the yard and got to have a deck front and back !-- Be nice if I had a way to clip a shrimp boat or or something right into the front for mobility !--Could always unbuckle the boat and go get stuff !-- Got to have a boat to use when the houseboat is tethered !-- U do know U don't have to pay property taxes on a houseboat ?


----------



## Kraven

Oh man, this smoke makes me very profound....should have called it Plato instead of NSA Fat.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> Oh man, this smoke makes me very profound....should have called it Plato instead of NSA Fat.


i get like that a lot, my wife hates it. she does not like to get deep on a subject when smoking and my brain loves to have an interesting thought to chew on.


----------



## St_Nick

I may start looking at Walmart.Amazon is too slow if you choose free shipping and do not belong to prime.


----------



## Keef

Burning some White Widow !-- She may be old but she hold her own !--  I didn't have anything to compare it too -- I got lucky !-- I didn't know how good she was !-- She make a wobble head out of U !


----------



## Keef

Nick almost all my grow stuff comes from Amazon --We just went ahead and got Amazon Prime !-- $99 a year for free 2 day free shipping on most stuff !-- I get my money's worth and stuff gets here quick !-- I was in a bind because I thought I still had a gallon of Cal/Mag but it was something else !- - Needed it quick -got it quick !--Jet.com ships lots of stuff to us too !-- I need a solution for all the boxes !- I can't seem to get rid of them fast enough !-- Jet.com even delivers my K-cup coffee from Newman's Own ! -- This woman shops online all the time! -- Just got a new e-cig and supplies delivered !-- I like them to bring heavy stuff to my house so I don't have to going to get it and loading unloading !- Delivery man rung my door bell with 5 Mars Hydro lights on a dolly !-- I started to tell him just roll them on back to the grow room but decided against it !--Pumps- nutes everything gets delivered !-- U not gonna see me coming out the Home Improvement store with big bags of Ocean Forest dirt and other obvious mj grow supplies !-- Go buy nutes at that Hydro store in town ? -- Make me !-- I can't go in there and by aero supplies cause they'll  now what I do !


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Evening Ms. Ness !-- Lots of us got our demons we gotta live with !-- We can't change what happened but them dogs ain't letting no stranger near they house !
> Revegging ? -- Think about it like this !-- If U had a plant the size of a Christmas tree and took the top off leaving only the bottom 1/3 of the plant !-- U put that thing back under 24/ or even 18/6 and the plants will go back into the veg state and quit blooming !-- It's kinda like sexing a plant -- U put it under 12/12;light and it shows sex -- U can then put it back under 18/6 and it will stop blooming and return to the vegetative state just making leaves !-- I got the clones from 2 phenotypes of Purple Haze confused so I put the bottom to the mother pieces back into veg! -- I'll take fresh clones off them and know which makes Purple and which doesn't !


 
Keef Thank You for the info.


----------



## umbra

having a really bad day


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Slow start for me today.  I'm just working on my :spit: and :bong2:.


----------



## yarddog

I am sorry umbra, i guess there are even bad days on the sunny west coast


----------



## Keef

Sorry Umbra !-- I had quite a few in the last month or so !-- No fun !-- Things are looking up again !-- 
I'm trying to find me a middle man around here taking stuff to one of the bigger more tolerate cities !
Gonna step up the game but I know the feeling of being weed rich and money poor !-- So I'm looking to develop a relationship with a wholesaler now !-- A person who wants the best around !-- Someone who can successfully market these Liquid Weed cartridges !-- If they want concentrates or what ever I know some people ! - I'd love to be part of the legal weed thing when it happens but I'm probably gonna end up in the Grey Area ! -- I can still give them a run for the money on quality !


----------



## umbra

I haven't seen the sun in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Keef

It's still there Cuz !- Bright out today ! - U ain't missing nothing !--


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> I haven't seen the sun in a couple of weeks.


 

Sorry your not feeling good today.  That is what you need some sun.  Hoping it breaks through soon for you.  

Grow room went down to 68 last night working it way up to 75 I hope.  75 is the tem mj is suppose to grow the best at isn't it?  Tell me if I'm wrong.  And Hum is around 50.


----------



## umbra

No Ness, just being told how bad of a grower I am.


----------



## ness

unbra, I have been growing for two years started outside. And, I just started growing inside.  Haven't got it right yet.  But, I'm working on it.  I know I will get it right sooner or later, I'm learning from my mistakes.  Who told you, you were a bad grower that was not nice.  I know you are a good grower. :48:


----------



## ness

Just, love the taste of the first hit.  Just wish I could place the smell.  A strong flower smell but I never have smell this smell before.  It has a earthy taste.  Going in for another hit.


----------



## Keef

Make me think I'll just specialize in extracts !- Not a pot farmer but a tricome farmer !-- I've seen --- pics of your work Umbra !-- People down here would be lucky to find that quality ! -- Problem we got no weed infrastructure so connecting people who got weed with people who want weed is more difficult !-- I'm do it soon as I hook up with a wholesaler / distributor -- Whatever U want to call him !-- Someone who I give weed to and they give me money --make me smile !-- What he do with it and where it goes ? -- Not my problem !-- Umbra run some numbers for me ? -- Don't be judging me !-- Hash oil cut in half with Pro Mix or EJ MIX -- They have a process !-- 1/2 mil in a disposable cart -- $50 -(tax free I suppose )-- Do some math and tell me if pressing flowers would be worth it !-- I mean making hash outta everything but the fan leaves !-- No trimming -Nothing! -- Freeze it and shake it !- --Press the hash !-- I don't know the recovery rate but Umbra need a distraction !-- If the market is there as I suspect would it be worthwhile ? --Do some math and stuff for me !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> having a really bad day



 That's not good my friend hopefully one of us here can help cheer you up somehow  :48:


----------



## ness

Keef, I'm going in for knee replacement March the 6th.  I have a Pre Op appointment.  Do, you, no if they check your urine?  it take 1-1 1/2hours for this ap.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> No Ness, just being told how bad of a grower I am.



I would have to say in your defence if someone says you're a bad grower there definitely smoking crack I've watched your grows for many many years you are very talented man And produce some amazing stuff  if someone is telling you otherwise Umbra I have a feeling it's because they're jealous that they aren't as good as you or that you are going to become better than them and they are just trying to hold your spirit back please don't let them get you down man you do an amazing job at what you do


----------



## ness

Rose, yes, Lillie is a good mom.  Took some pictures and do, you think, I can post them ?  No, one of my problem is getting them a tag #. :headbang:


----------



## yarddog

post a picture or two ness, i'd like to see them


----------



## Keef

Bud thier wholesalers play mind games with pot farmers to get a better deal !-- Convince U your sheet ain't no good and take off your hands at a bargain then turn around and sell it at a premium !-- That's  one of the reasons I'm interested in extracts for e-cigs !- This is what it is this is how much I want for it !-- If U don't want it someone else will !
Ness they  shouldn't need a drug screen !-  Different places do different things but they shouldn't be looking for a drug screen -- They just want to be sure U don't have an infection before surgery and your kidneys and liver are working well !-- Ness after the surgery U gonna be hurting bad -- Even with pain meds !--Do U have some who can help ? -- Sounds like U need it done and it is major surgery !-- U gonna need some help for awhile !-- It is a brutal surgery much like carpentry work !-- Sawing - hammering and drilling !
Then we start the metal work fitting and stuff !-- Then when it all moves right we wash it out good and sew it up probably staples on the skin !-- U need to watch the lower leg to make sure it has good blood flow !-- Sometimes the post op swelling can restrict blood flow !-- Squeeze your finger nail then when U release it see how it turns from white to pink real quick ? -Means U got good blood flow !-- - Toes need to do that after surgery !


----------



## ness

I got pictures to post just can't get them to up load.  I have Photo Gallery and I can not get the hang of it.  Let just say, my mind works backwards and it is hard for me to keep thing straight.  I have no since of direction, I get lost in town.  I live and smoke.  I'm good.:bong2:


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I would have to say in your defence if someone says you're a bad grower there definitely smoking crack I've watched your grows for many many years you are very talented man And produce some amazing stuff if someone is telling you otherwise Umbra I have a feeling it's because they're jealous that they aren't as good as you or that you are going to become better than them and they are just trying to hold your spirit back please don't let them get you down man you do an amazing job at what you do


 Bud thank you. But I have to say my herb does not rate very high on the dispensaries lists. There are different grades of weed. I am considered average to below average. Not something I am proud of.


----------



## Rosebud

What the heck Umbra, what is your pot being graded on that you aren't doing? I don't believe it.  Please don't take that to heart. I know your pot is good. I mean, i have never had the pleasure of smoking it, but I still know it is good. What do they want? I am sorry someone said that to you.


----------



## ness

Keef, yes, tj going to be hear with me.  We will do the exercises together.  I have the will to do it right.  And, I know I'm going to be hurting.  Makes me what to back out.  But, I won't.  My plants look pitiful.  They are short and thin.  They have white on the top leafs first for me.  Just, wish I could get them to post.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud thank you. But I have to say my herb does not rate very high on the dispensaries lists. There are different grades of weed. I am considered average to below average. Not something I am proud of.



 I'll be honest man it's got to be politics because the only way to beat what you're doing is maybe run an IV into the plant of some kind of steroids because seriously you've always been on top of it whether it be  strain  or how to grow that strain  not to mention most of your crosses are pretty incredible that's why I think it's some kind of politics with the dispensaries you're dealing with  because anything you showing me definitely looks like a good triple AAA at minimum  could possibly just be  The excuse they are using to beat you down on your price


----------



## ness

Have a good Day OFC.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra these guys that say your weeds not that great have you smoked anything they've sold do you honestly feel that what they sell is better than yours I'm not just saying this because I'm your friend I'm saying this because it's true and I've seen lots of what you do your stuffs pretty hard to beat man


----------



## umbra

So I run Tahoe and someone else is running wedding cake. Which one are you gonna buy?


----------



## Budlight

Just because it has a better name doesn't mean it's better maybe check out the mad scientist cheesecake if you can get your hands on it that stuff supposed to be some pretty knock your socks off sttuff  judging by the genetics   he claims it supposed to be in the 30%  only real advice I can give you my friend is try not to let them get you down and use their negativity to drive you harder to beat them with positivity


----------



## yarddog

i think the weed market is too finicky. too cliche...    i dont give two nickels what it is called.
I would have to be suspicious of why they said that. people's motives are not always clear


----------



## Keef

All I got to say is **** -****** -**** tell him when I get things where I want to be in a couple months U won't be needing his insults anymore !-- This what happens when U try to bust into  an established market !-- They will take advantage of U anyway they can! -- I been watching how California be treated Umbra !-- I'll have a wide open market and we'll set the standard !-- Yep !- Come the even a partial end of prohibition I'll be sending e-mails-- PMs -- I'm be a wholesaler too !-- I don't think I'm grow enough fast enough !-- I'm need some help !
Ness - It is a serious operation but you'll do fine just make sure U do what Physical Therapy tells U to and you'll be fine !


----------



## Keef

When I get into filling these cartridges and have my extraction equipment up and running I can do the extraction for U or just buy it !-- Be better for me if it was just all hash --That would save me a step and be easier for Green Santa to get it here and back or whatever !-- Strip the fan leaves and turn the rest to hash !
If the bud was not pretty don't tell me !-- We gonna look at THC % that's  all I need to know !-- I'm a pot farmer too I'm not cheating anyone because I wouldn't want to be cheated !- This may all be a while to get rolling but it will !--


----------



## Rosebud

You need to suck up to the bud tenders. They need to be invited over to see your grow.. then they will push it. Only ladies, no guys. Sexist I know. It is all in their hands what they push.


----------



## umbra

Its more about the owners than the budtenders. So I went to a dispensary. Owner says, "what you got?" Tahoe OG. Qwner says, "flowers?", YEP, "indoor?" YEP. I got more flowers than I can sell. "Tahoe?" I'll pass. Never even looked at it. 0 interest. My experience out here is limited, but if it's dank...strain doesn't matter. 
Just very frustrating.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> i think the weed market is too finicky. too cliche... i dont give two nickels what it is called.
> I would have to be suspicious of why they said that. people's motives are not always clear


 true enough.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Umbra I might be a New Guy. The stuff you post show and says a lot. I think you care for your plants like children. I am that way with my garden. Maybe find another owner. Thats not a Axxhole. And sell to them.
ness have to read back on your Surgery. Do what they tell ya. Therapy is a big one to follow. Used to do PT for Knee Patients. 
Time to Smoke


----------



## Kraven

I laid some words on you Umbra. Heads up, we will think this through. Nobody's opinion can ever be allowed to become your reality.


----------



## Keef

Easy Rider here !-- 125cc got no gears !-- Never rode nothing like this before !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats the fking bullshit im talking about Umbra. Screw them. I know several Black Market dealers making as much if not more,,,and they dont need the freaking Dispensaries to sale their Dank. From what i heard there is alot of nasty **** being sold by those Dispensers. Anyway,,to each his own. I will NEVER buy my weed from a fking taxed *** Pot store. I get some kick *** Dank,,all strains ,,from Texas growers,,wifhout the stinking tax.
Thats what happens when these morons are given so many choices or growers to choose from. Bunch of bullshit. The only reason i want weed legal is to where i dont go to jail for smoking or growing for personal use. I do not want another job,,so growing enough weed to have several strains to choose from is out of the he question for me,,that becomes a freaking pain in my ***. Even if i could grow,,i would still buy other strains from my Brothers.  I love gardening. Love growing my own veggies, ,but if i had to grow several Tomato plants and several pepper plants,,then it would become a pain in my ***,,and not fking fun anymore. Thats the way i feel about growing weed. I would grow for fun and grow just enough it wasnt a job. I have a job,,dont want another one, ,and definitely dont want some asshat telling me my dank aint good enough for him,,or the morons that pay that much money for something i can get that gets you just as high,,for alot less.


----------



## umbra

Well there is a lesson here. Hubris is a demon to wrestle.


----------



## WeedHopper

According to the idiots at the Dispensaries?


----------



## umbra

I have talked to some of the owners for feedback, but it is coming from other growers I have asked as well.


----------



## WeedHopper

Heres my deal Little Brother. I have never smoked your Flowers, ,,but i have seen your pics. That is some dank ****. NCH would not waste his time with some ******* that couldnt grow good Weed. Send your crapy Weed to me then,,and ill make some ppl very happy. :smoke1:
You want to kick your own ***,,go ahead, ,but it never works out well. Ive seen some of your grows my friend,,and if all the **** i see you go thru doesn't produce Dank,,then what the fk is ,,considered Dank?


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Heres my deal Little Brother. I have never smoked your Flowers, ,,but i have seen your pics. That is some dank ****. NCH would not waste his time with some ******* that couldnt grow good Weed. Send your crapy Weed to me then,,and ill make some ppl very happy. :smoke1:
> You want to kick your own ***,,go ahead, ,but it never works out well. Ive seen some of your grows my friend,,and if all the **** i see you go thru doesn't produce Dank,,then what the fk is ,,considered Dank?



Thanks hopper. I just feel like I'm developmentally challenged sometimes


----------



## WeedHopper

Arnt we all My Brother!  But the difference is,,we are your friends,,we know better,,and so should you.You grow some killer ****,,sale it somewhere else,or to someone else, ,but stop kicking your own *** Bro.
Something i was taught long time ago by the guy that started Amway. I Negative will Kill 10 Positives,,,IF AND ONLY IF,,,,YOU ALLOW IT.


----------



## Rosebud

Good evening people...  Ness, how are those pups doing?

Wh, welcome home.

Umbra, I would be honored to smoke it.

We had sun today and the snow has begun to melt... woo hoo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Speaking of Dank from Texas. One of my Brothers stopped by and gave me some Northern Lights. Love that ****. Makes me smile and very laid back. Hell, it makes me real smart. Im smarter then all yall potheads. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I seen the pics of Umbra's  grow too !-- If I could verify that his Tahoe OG had rock hard buds and would rock your world and is all sorts of stanky dank ? --- I wouldn't be able to say it on the open forum !-- I'm not saying I've had some but I'm not saying I haven't but if I had I bet I woulda liked it a lot !-- I mean probably !-- If I woulda tried some !


----------



## WeedHopper

Stop begging Keef,,,its not becoming :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

I'm plead a fifth !


----------



## Keef

Mane Hopper still after me !


----------



## ness

see if this work 

View attachment 100_0449.JPG


----------



## ness

This is Lillie and pups.  She had 6 males and 2 females.  All is well with the Liter.  I'll update and a week or so. 

View attachment 100_0453.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I'm plead a fifth !



Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Lilly is cool.


----------



## ness

Thanks Hopper, she is a good dog and mother.  I'm bless to have her.  Time for a hit.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

I'm in Ness !-- Is that the Aurora Indica U smoking  ? -- My rotation seems to be working fine but U know something bad is gonna happen to the grow !-- Things just been going too well lately !-- I just got the last harvest in jars and gonna do it again next week !-- Looks like veg can keep up so maybe I can keep it up awhile !-- I'm still trying to figure it all out !-- Sure is nice to have a selection of weed to choose from !--This trimming though ? -- Not a fan and it is not my strong suit !-- Nope ! I ain't spending my life sitting around trimming !-- Hope I won 't have to pay others to do it either ! --


----------



## ness

Yes, Keef, its the one and only for right now.  Looking forward to having a selection.  This will be good.  Got to get me that rocking chair.  That's what I want.  I want to rock this growing skill.  I'm hanging in there.:dancing:


----------



## Keef

Ness I'm keep my eye open for some seed to a really fast finisher like AK 47 or something !-- Might be just what U need! -- 45-50 days after U switch the lights from veg to bloom it would be ready for harvest !-- U gonna get it down !-- Everytime I think I got this I get blindsided by something !-- Like I said It got me looking over my shoulder cause things are going so well ! - I got another girl today !-- Riot Berry OG -x- BPU !
I think that's 8 girls outta 8 sexed plants !-- I'm not ever gonna start anymore seed !-- I have used up my quota of females to males for years to come !-- Scares me !


----------



## WeedHopper

This freaking NL is awesome. Then again, ,,i love Weed,,so when im high, ,its all awesome. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Catch ya'll at wake and bake got to get up early to see D.D. off !


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill take her to work, ,,im a Uber Driver Kinda Guy. Lol

Go to bed ya sissy. Lol


----------



## orangesunshine

wh---where ya been ya big-----fill in the blank---i missed ya


----------



## WeedHopper

Been working Little Brother.  What up Bro? Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Im home and im HIGH,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WeedHopper

This is me in my next life. And i know it looks little, ,but as long as i can reach it,,who the fk cares. :rofl:


----------



## ness

Keef you got it going.  I don't know how you can keep it up.  You have will power and the happiness of growing. And, the pleasure of smoking.  My Grandson smokes, he is the only one in the family that does.  Thinking of trying to smuggle him up some H**h when it happens.  I bought some seeds from some ware, I don't remember, well they send them in the middle of a CD.  And, they were hard to fine at first.  That is how I will send up the H**h to my Grandson.  He is 21.  Doing good so far in his life.


----------



## orangesunshine

:rofl::rofl: true dat---what's his name---i need me a dog


----------



## WeedHopper

orangesunshine said:


> :rofl::rofl: true dat---what's his name---i need me a dog



Spudsmclittlepenis,,,lol


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I seen the pics of Umbra's  grow too !-- If I could verify that his Tahoe OG had rock hard buds and would rock your world and is all sorts of stanky dank ? --- I wouldn't be able to say it on the open forum !-- I'm not saying I've had some but I'm not saying I haven't but if I had I bet I woulda liked it a lot !-- I mean probably !-- If I woulda tried some !



Thank you all for the kind words. Hopper, I'm with you on this. As dank as I may grow, it is that competitive and there are that many really good growers here. In a nearby city, population is about 300,000 and there are about 10,000 growers, lol.


----------



## Kraven

Wake Bake and cup of Joe....grinding up some hippy slayer....not planning on doing a thing today.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- 
Foggy inside and outside this morning! -- Gonna burn off and hit 80 something today ! -- Where my pipe ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks. Wake and bake. Ordered a tent for veg this morning. Waiting on the label maker. Hope it will keep me from mixing them up. My largest BB King is Alternating nodes. Looking like Bubblicous x BPU All boys.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? -- That's why I like to sex them small !-- Nothing like having to take down a nice big plant when it shows male !
D.D. on the way to Austin ! -- I gotta get out and get used to the scooter !-- 125 ccs of raw power ! --


----------



## Keef

I needs to go get my Blueberry Brandy out that block of ice !-- 80 proof be plenty strong !-- Strawberry ready to freeze too !-- Got another bag of Strawberries and some cans of Libby's pears in heavy syrup !-- The pear is nice but easy to get too sweet !-- Mott's Applesauce be fermenting away back there !-- I need more 5 gallon buckets to ferment in !-- I'm put some weed and some liquor up !-- Gotta make Hopper some Watermelon Brandy !-- I think he like it !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....Headed for some Tai Chi in the park...Great way to start the day....but first a taste of blueberry muffins....BPU X BB.  :48:......love you all have a wonderful day.......


----------



## WeedHopper

Is that some sort of Taco yur gonna eat at the park? :rofl:
Just playing Bro. Loved Bruce Lee when i was a young man. I was pretty good with Chucks. Course i totally beat my *** up till i got good with them. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning friends.  We have a nice group here, just saying.  

WH, how are you?  Did you say tacos?

Cane, love ya back... I hope you don't freeze out there, i take it your not outside? 

We had sun and it does a body good. I think we are going to have it again today, woo hoo.
Umbra, i hope you are feeling better today. Do you miss NJ?


----------



## Keef

Good to be back on 2 wheels !-- It ain't natural to have no clutch or gears  -- Really gonna work just fine for scooting around the hood !
Tacos Mmm !-- Tell U one thing that ain't right !-- Putting cabbage on a fish taco !-- That's  just nasty ! -- When we get everything settled down we need to have a tamale day !-- Smoke one of those big a** roast then D.D. do her magic !-- It's  an all day job !-- Some blues , a buzz and D.D. like a sip or 2 !-- I'm not the best tamale maker I make them too big !


----------



## Keef

5 gallons of Blueberry Wine is down to almost 2 gallons !-A couple more hours and it'll be ready -- Then I can start on the Strawberry -- Shame ya'll ain't closer !-- I could light U up in more ways than one !-- I may not be the best pot farmer but it'll work !-- 
We gonna find Umbra a prohibition state buyer !-- Don't matter where U grow if U have a market !-- Peeps in the prohibition states want weed west coast got weed !-- Seems like a simple math problem to me !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start this weekend :48:


----------



## Dan789

Good morning OFC, the sun is shining here again, thought it would never stop raining.  I even got alge growing on my driveway, Yikes.  Got my RH under control, all is good again.  :farm: :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Dan! The sun makes a big difference... sorry about your algae, that is wet...


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy friends, ,,today is Weedhoppers 61st BD,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaa. 
Im doing fine Rose,,especially if i can get these freaking nose bleeds under control. Damn alergies kicking my noses butt.
Keef,,i love Watermelon Wine. Bring it on.


----------



## Keef

Happy Birthday Hopper ! -- Mane I'm just waiting for Watermelon season !-- I need to go check that Blue Berry it should be about ready !-- Got 5 lbs of Strawberries thawing out !-- The Strawberry is nice !-- Watermelon is better !


----------



## ness

Hippies Dawg 

View attachment 100_0479.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Beautiful Day here.  Sun is shining and the wind is blowing.  Nice drying day for cloths on the line.  Got two loads out.

The picture above didn't come out to good.  Well, this is HD.  This is what going on with her.  Not much to look at but I'm letting it grow.


----------



## ness

Hippies Dawg 

View attachment 100_0483.jpg


----------



## Keef

Work it Ness !-- 
Had some heavy stuff to move around in the grow !-- Spent some pain today !-- I'm pay for this tomorrow and maybe the day after !-- What else U gonna do ? - I pretty much got done what needed to be done !-- Put moving some furniture around off for a long time cause I knew how much pain it was gonna cost !-- So now I pay the price !-- I got a heat pack on my neck and just took a dose of caps big enough to melt most !
Filled the pipe up with some Nurse Larry or White Widow I forget !-- Anyway I'm building a mighty buzz so maybe I can mute the pain !-- If not maybe I can get high enough that I don't care that it hurts !--


----------



## Rosebud

I feel ya keef.  I have been transplanting, spraying, cloning, moving dirt... it is tired out.

Ness, is it hot in your room? My plants sometimes foxtail like yours are doing if it is real hot in my grow? Looks like you will be able to fill your pipe with no problem. What light are you under again?


----------



## Keef

Been turning the master bedroom and bath into the grow but still had furniture that needed to come out -- Then tore the brewery down and moved it into the grow room !-- but before I could do that I had ripped that nasty carpet up a long time ago but didn't get much of the nail strip around the edges up and out !-- So I did that first !-- Got a Queen size water bed to come down and out and then It can be a grow room proper !


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Keef...you go guy.


----------



## Keef

No more today Rose !--  I been planning on making a run at it but I didn't relish the pain !- Just got my mind right and got everything done I wanted to for now !-- I got what I need to double bloom just waiting on the plants! -- Got to plan this out !-- I'm starting to stiffen up !-- I'm eat something and take some more caps !--


----------



## Kraven

SSDD to end the night :aok:


----------



## Keef

She old but don't tell her !-- I be hanging with the White Widow this evening  !-- She still got it !-- She stand shoulder to shoulder with these upstarts !--


----------



## Keef

We got a gallon of Blueberry Brandy !-- Strawberry wine is in the freezer !-- I been thinking this stuff need to be used as a mixer !-- Probably be tasty with a splash of 7 up? -- Tasty like it is !--but too tricky !-- Taste nice  and U think this can't be very strong then you belly says --Whoa what's that burn ? -- Too late !-- U been sanctified !


----------



## Rosebud

GDP flowers store bought for the night.... Someday i will have my own. lol


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> GDP flowers store bought for the night.... Someday i will have my own. lol



 I hear such good things about that GDP but never had the luxury myself of trying it maybe one day some  Will land in my end of the world


----------



## Budlight

By the way happy birthday  Hopper  hope you're having an awesome day buddy


----------



## Keef

Evening Bud !-- I got no straight up GDP but I got a couple crosses !-- GDP-x- Black Rose and GDP -x- The mighty BPU !-- Just about out of chances for a purple boy !-- My GDP-X-B.R.  is not showing color - This it's first run so who knows ? -- May not show Purple! -- I do got a purple girl that does sport some nice Purple  buddage in Purple Haze that I got from ?? Somebody !-- Still got some GDP-x- BPU that may show purple ?
Bud we might have to make a wager about whether I can get a live cut from South Texas to Canada ? -- I believe I can do such a thing !-- No sense in doing it for just one cut of one variety !-- Have I mentioned lately that I seem to have this GG#4 getting healthy and happy !-- Still small but I got it now !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef that would be  awesome I'm just getting ready to put that strawberry rhino to work and then I'll be sending you out the pollen  I think I'm going to breed it with the white widow at the same time


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Not moving so well this morning !-- Having some coffee and working on my second pipe 
Caps are kicking in !-- I'll live !-- Catching up on the news and weather as is my daily ritual !-- I ain't saying nothing about politics but I did watch him SNL last night ! -- Get up old people !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself ! -- Gonna be hot again today !-- I might better take some Tumeric too !-- Later my peeps !


----------



## WeedHopper

Ummmmmm,,Black Coffee. Gonna enjoy my Sunday,,and get ready to head BACK outta town again. Yall have a great day.


----------



## Kraven

I think i said hello this morning....maybe too high and forgot....put some hash in my coffee....and used plenty of real cow creamer....and man, this is better than a brownie....i am wrecked


----------



## Keef

Morning  Hopper-- Kraven !-- Hopper I don't think I'm like this long distance stuff !-- Was on the phone trying to fix a toilet 3 hours away !-- U headed off to church this morning ?


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Keef, Yes WH going to church... church of low expectations... lol     

I too watched sat night live. I love the spicer impressions.  Talented folks on there.

I got my room going yesterday.  Im not sure how to proceed. Some may need flipped but not all. I need  a professional pot growing organizer to stop by.
That GDP is good. Mr rb said to strong for him... 

Kraven that coffee sounds good. I think I need my third cup... smoke um if you gotum.


----------



## Keef

At one time I considered getting my hedge trimmer out and just level them all up before the flip !-- I ask Umbra how U get them all the same size before the flip and he laughed at me !--


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning friends.  Been quiet for the last couple of days,  I seem to work my arse off for a day or two and then need 3 or 4 days to recover.  Seems that whenever I get good and sore then I don't sleep well either. I may just have to start drinking a few nightcaps to improve my odds.

Serious rain here today.  I guess the wethermn has to get it right sometimes. After all, even a broken clock is right twice a day.   
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning  Hopper-- Kraven !-- Hopper I don't think I'm like this long distance stuff !-- Was on the phone trying to fix a toilet 3 hours away !-- U headed off to church this morning ?



Church :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Nick that's  what I mean when I say I decide how I'm spend my pain !-- I pretty much do like U said -- I get to it and do too much and end up down for a few days !-- I'm sore but trying to move but it's  not working very well! -- Without these caps and Tumeric I'd be down instead of just slow !-- I did manage to get on the scooter and run over to the beach! -- I'm still getting used to driving it !-- Stepping on the gas pedal or brake don't help cause they ain't there and if U reach up to pull the clutch in --That ain't the clutch !-- I was over there and this big over size truck with those big wheels like they got was doing donuts in the sand !-- I didn't want it to be that way but I was forced to unleash all that raw horsepower I was sitting on !-- Almost broke my leg !-- I come home !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, would you go to my journal and tell me what i should be doing with these girls?  I usually veg a lot longer, but these new leds.... help please.  Anyone else too please.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....sorry Rose I know nothing about LEDs...Home day today ,cold out ,more tea and a puff:48:


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, would you go to my journal and tell me what i should be doing with these girls?  I usually veg a lot longer, but these new leds.... help please.  Anyone else too please.



Sure thing, I'll take a peek and toss a few words at ya


----------



## Kraven

Still trying to find my feet....that coffee was strong Kung Fu


----------



## Rosebud

KEEF, I can just see you on that beach with your new golf cart, oops i mean scooter. LOL, you know i love ya.


----------



## Kraven

Took a peek and tossed in my .02 Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Kraven, i will go flip.. well, not me but the plants.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I'm not quite sure about this thing myself but it amuses me ! A golf cart on 2 wheels ? --Ain't that far off !--- It's got fat tires and does well in the sand !-- I'll get used to it !-- It don't do donuts so well though !-- Plus if U pull the clutch lever in U gonna stop real quick !-- U know that ain't right putting the brake lever where the clutch post to be !- Just got a centrifugal clutch !-- 
Might better go for another test ride this afternoon !--  Because it is bikini weather got nothing to do with it !
Strictly a test ride !--


----------



## Kraven

I would consider it a proper and safe thing to do


----------



## Keef

I need a sidecar for a dog or 2 !-- They do like to ride !-- That little one is a runner U gotta watch him like a hawk !-- I take him to the beach and turn him loose and run him down on the scooter make him learn to come back when I call him !-- He's  something else !-- U try to discipline he fights back ! -- He don't care !-- He do what he wants to do !--He's  fast and he knows it !--


----------



## Keef

I would also like to state for the record that I know nothing about somebody taking that cross down off them dunes !- I doubt I could even get to it that quick on a scooter without being seen  !--- Wasn't me ! - Trust me !-- I have alternate facts to prove it wasn't me !


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna need a magnetic mat the size of a motorcycle license plate and a back up set of fiberglass panels of a different color !-- I can go places the po-po can't go again !-- They got them 4 wheel drives but it has been a long time since I played hide and seek with them !-- I was much younger but it was a thrill !--


----------



## mrcane

Better be careful po pos not as nice as they use to be...they shoot you a$$....


----------



## Keef

I know Cane !-- Besides I'm old and they get up in the air there's no place to hide !-- Swamp would be a different story but we don't got trees here !- Palm trees don't count !-Sometimes I do miss the swamp !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Time for a bowl.  

Rose, I have T5 with 3000 K light bulbs (4 2ft) going right now.  Hanging Hydro Crunch T5 fluorescent 4ft 8 Lamp Grow Light System with 4 foot Pure Bloom T5 Fluorescent Bulbs today.  Rose does fox tail mean when the fan leaf hang down?  Sometimes my heat hits 81 but normally it is 75Tem and 50-65Hum.  I thing I did not let my plant veg long enough.  That could be one of the reasons it not growing good.  I'll try and keep the heat down.  What tem. is good for growing?  Rose giving the pups and mother a little love for you.  They all are doing good.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good, I love puppy breath ness. give um a big ole hug.

Ness, the top of your plants are foxtailing, which to me looks like little rosettes of pot at the top of the cola. Some of mine do that and some don't. I wondered if it was the heat or if they are ready to come down?  Also when you start a new grow, maybe you may want to top them so they have more stems with buds on them.  I think you will like that bud in one of your cool pipes.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  I suggest a test ride at least 3 times a day during Bikini season.  Once a week will do the rest of the year.


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef kind of looks like a sea of green







And a quick shot of the BB King is not that good of a picture but it's hard to take one in those lights


----------



## Budlight

I wish I could get that pineapple chunk out of the back left corner though that is the most horrible part of ever grown and it has the most disgusting smell definitely never grow that one again


----------



## Keef

Looks like a SOG to me !-- If there some kind of rule about how many plants in a SOG or SCROG ? --Whatever it is U doing it right Bud !

Hey Nick it's  gonna be brutal and there is always the risk of hitting something cause I ain't paying attention to where I'm going but I can do this !-- Bout 3 times a day ? -- I probably would need to get gas bout twice a year !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Oh good, I love puppy breath ness. give um a big ole hug.
> 
> Ness, the top of your plants are foxtailing, which to me looks like little rosettes of pot at the top of the cola. Some of mine do that and some don't. I wondered if it was the heat or if they are ready to come down? Also when you start a new grow, maybe you may want to top them so they have more stems with buds on them. I think you will like that bud in one of your cool pipes.


 
Rose, so, that is what foxtailing is.  I didn't think the buds looked right. Rose it does look like the ambers are orange enough.  I'm going to take it outside tomorrow and flush her.   Last watering was with EM1.  I think that was a good thing before flushing.  I'm going to dry it and smoke it. Looking forward to it.  And, in starting a new grow with new lights.   Passing :bong2:.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ms. Ness !-- I hope U doing good !-- I needed to stay down today and heal up but there was just one more thing !-- So I feel high and beat up !


----------



## Kraven

Whew man...I suggest we burn the evidence in several small fires BL.....man them girls look sexy.


----------



## Keef

Commencing evidence destruction ! -- Kraven it hurts when I do this !-- Where did my pipe go ? -- I was gonna --Oh !-- In my hand !-- and there's  my lighter in the other !-- I need a toke !-- I need to quit getting so high !-- No that's just silly !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i was so dumb today, I watered my 5 gallon pots before I moved them.... duh. those were heavy. then i got stoned and moved to the wrong place.  I moved all the vegging into the closet and flipped my girl in flower in the bathroom.. oh boy, i am excited to see how this light does for flower.


----------



## Keef

I ain't dragging no heavy grow stuff around anymore if I can help it Rose !-- I had an old pump and a piece if hose out today !-- After harvest when I clean and refill a box I been dipping most of it out then dragging the box over and dumping it down the shower drain !-- I'm bout to start moving my water with a pump thru a hose !--


----------



## Rosebud

good idea... I couldn't have lifted this stuff a year ago, we really do make new muscles even at our age.. except i am a lot older than you i think... Sleep well. How is dd doing?


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Whew man...I suggest we burn the evidence in several small fires BL.....man them girls look sexy.



 Thank you buddy couldn't do it without you :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got up @ O'Dark-thirty!  First day of orientation!   Do not want to pull a DD today--  must be on time!  So, good morning  OFC!  Coffee & weed should get me going! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1485825243256.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I hope D.D. on time !-- She has a problem with that !-- Time to find my pipe ? -- Anyway Wake and Bake U old farts !


----------



## Keef

Did my little beach ride after I got baked !-- I'm trying to move more !-- Soft sand will work U on a scooter !-
Anyway come back home having some coffee and catching up on world events !-- It is hard not to comment on the state of affairs !-- Guess I get higher !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone just waiting for the girls to wake up so I can go out there and tie up that BB King she's getting pretty crazy I'm scared she's going to start breaking limbs  hope you're feeling better today Keef


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc.       
i want to share a little bit i wrote the other day. i keep a notebook with me, sometimes i have a memory so vivid, i have to stop and write it down while it is fresh in my mind.


One of my fondest memories of my Dad.
        I was young, about 7 years old. we are riding in the old Chevy truck, creeping through the main trail at our land, my dog Blackie is in the passenger floorboard, i am in the middle seat, and my dad is wearing a flannel jacket. headed into the woods to cut a few loads of firewood. me and Blackie was headed to play, and my dad was going to be cutting the wood. I remember at that age, my dad was the biggest thing, period.  he was on a living legend status about that time for me. that short memory is so very vivid for me, i wish i could always remember it as clearly as i can now.
      I go into the woods now, the land has been cut. i hardly recognize where i am anymore, but i can go to almost any spot there and close my eyes and remember the wild wonderful forest of my childhood, when 40 acres was a massive forest, boundaries distant and unseen by my eyes . i can see what it looked like then, pristine, shaded and cool, and alive with the noises of unseen critters. hours spent making mud and stick dams at the creek, the excitement of watching my dad fell a tree, as soon as it fell, shaking  the ground with its untold weight,  i would walk the length of it, stump to limb. the smell of fresh cut Red Oak, mixed with two stroke smoke, and the earthy musty smell of an old truck with a wet dog and the smell of cut wood, sweat and filth riding home with a job well done.
         Times do change, the best dog i ever had has been gone for 18 years now, the 40 acres feels like a postage stamp, with it clear-cut i can see end to end now with a good vantage point.  My dad is no longer held elevated to a large glamorous pedestal of a young child's mind. He is a meager man, like us all. faults and imperfections that i could not see at 7 years old.
I am now burdened with the weight of a mans world, much like my dad was in my memory, only i was too naive to understand then.
Oh the feeling of yesterday. of summer vacations that lasted a lifetime, endless sunny days when the bicycle wheels never stopped turning, fishing pole strapped to the handle bars, a backpack with drinks and snack cakes, a radio and good friends.
I had a childhood most my age would never imagine. hard work, long hours and penny pinching at each corner, and i loved every moment of it, i was raised with the character only earned through hard work, and the dedication to family above all else. I am truly thankful for my country upbringing.




Sir Isaac Newton figured it out.  For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.
that is why love hurts us so bad when we lose a loved one. as much as we love, so shall we grieve. an equal and opposite reaction.    in everything in life, even love. we can have no up, without the down.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Keef good for you moving more, that is what helps, darn it. I really wish it wasn't so.

So, i am not sure how this day will go, i just put hair gel on my face!

Budlite, good morning.. I hope your day is a good one.
 Speaking of moving, i am off to the trainer.. I don't wanna go.

Good morning YD, I see you down there. I hope your day is a good one too.


----------



## Budlight

I'd have to say I'm pretty excited for these 4  little girls 2 are sour diesel and 2 are white cookie  the White cookie is white widow cross Girl Scout cookie aren't they cute








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

adorable.


----------



## Dan789

OFC good morning! Suns out three days in a row, Wow!

YD, hey that was a great visual, quite a philosopher you've grown into. Peace


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C. ? -- Man I have torn this house up !-- We had decided to use this time we gonna have apart to try to move more !-- We have a habit of hanging out toking away !-- She had to take the job 3 hours away so we adapting but not having someone to tell me no have led to problem before ! -- Been making me a grow room proper !-- Probably get in trouble but that's  what I do !

What up Dan ? -- Sunshine ? -- I got plenty for today !- We gonna hit mid 80s but thunderstorms tonight and tommorrow !
Dog -- Keep the notebook !-- I had one like that and lost it in the fire ! -- I was amazed at how I changed over the years !-- Seems Iike as my horizons broadened so did my world view! -- The world was a different place when I was 7 years old !-- It was 1962 !-- A time of seperate but equal that was never fair !-- but at 7 what did I know ?


----------



## Keef

I do know some stuff ? -- Like that weed I grow will rock your world if U ain't use to it !-- I also know that Strawberry Brandy will kick your *** !-- The Blueberry  Brandy is perfect !-- Plenty potent but tasty !-- I got 5 more gallons of Strawberry brewing !-- I'm have to make it weaker and temper this some !--


----------



## umbra

YD keep it up. The little snippets in life become fond memory bubbles. Popped some beans that are getting old. White train x X18 paki. I have a few very terpy strain waiting to bust out. Temple booty = grape pixie stix, f*ckberry = exotic fruit, A11 = pineapple Cheetos.


----------



## Kraven

I'm alive just busy busy busy today. I'll check with all ya in a bit.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> YD keep it up. The little snippets in life become fond memory bubbles. Popped some beans that are getting old. White train x X18 paki. I have a few very terpy strain waiting to bust out. Temple booty = grape pixie stix, f*ckberry = exotic fruit, A11 = pineapple Cheetos.



 Can't wait to see how they turn out that stuff sounds like some  craziness  hope you're having a good day so far buddy


----------



## Keef

I'm a glutton for punishment !-- I coulda waited  but the doctor he did say I had poor decision making abilities !-- I know what happened though !-- I took some caps then I was tasting the brandy to see if it needed sweetening !-- It did and I had to taste several times !-- Strawberry is brutally strong !-- I only took little sips to taste but that alcohol took that THC straight to the brain !-- Been looking for my screwdriver for a hour !-- Found it when I sat down for a break !-- It was in my back pocket !--


----------



## Rosebud

YD, I don't know how I missed your post this morning. What an amazing memory and your writing is descriptive and eloquent.  Thank you so much for posting that.


----------



## Keef

Might better take some more caps and taste it again ? -- Taking that water bed apart found one of my old straight razors !-- That coulda went poorly !-- She still sharp as a razor too !--If it were open that water bed would be toast !-- I gave up looking for that thing !-- Caps !-- Taste the brandy ! -- What was I doing ?


----------



## yarddog

Rose, we posted at the same time.   Its odd, I am unrefined in many ways, but my tongue does like to have some style about it.   Haha 
Thank you,  I am no writer. I just try to hot down what I can, and build on it later.  
Feels good here, motorcycles are out in droves, I need to get mine fixed.    I have one bike I have not ridden in more than two years now.


----------



## Keef

Oh! -It hurts !-- Just pick a spot !-- Then I come in here and sit down and the news ?--- I got nothing I can say I'm just shaking my head in ??? I don't even know anymore ? -Is there no  limit to the ??? --Never mind-- Keef out !


----------



## Keef

Strawberry Desiel too Umbra ? -- Cuz U done stepped outside of luck and accidental !-- I was impressed with The White -x- Nepal Indica and rightly so !--but - This way too many keepers in a row to be anything but purposeful !-- How U learn to do that ? -- One of the 3 has some Strawberry smell !-- Finishing fast too !
Everytime I think I got a plan Umbra say here try this !-- Now I'm need a chart or something !-- 
I got a question ? -- How many caps is too many caps ? -- Too many caps to ride a motor scooter ?
I bet I can !


----------



## Keef

I haven't smoked it yet either but Snow Desiel too ! -- I expect great things out the girl Umbra !-- See that the problem when U good at something !-- People expect the extraordinary out U !-- Cuz U need to quit trying to chase the flavor of the month and go your own way !--- There's  lots of states besides California  where they would love to lay hands  on your weed !-- Expand your market place and give them west coast hustlers  the middle finger if they don't make U smile !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Keef playing Easy Rider at the beach.
Yarddog I felt as I was there. You have hidden talents.
Umbra i want to pop some to. No place for them. My Wife already thinks I am Crazy.
Budlight I have WidowGum and Girl Scout Cookie. I found the the stuff need to S1 a plant. 
High Rose, Dan, Kravens.
Time to get high :48:


----------



## Budlight

Has anybody on here smoked real headband I'm just curious because I have this headband raspberry Kush and man does it ever smell like stinky feet not sure what's up with that but just curious if that's coming from the headband side or not  really not that fond of the smell but does she ever do her thing here's a couple pics of her.


----------



## Budlight

Hey Hippy hope you're having a good day buddy  widowgum sounds like it could be pretty tasty :48:


----------



## umbra

I have Loompa's headband. It smells like sweat, hence the name headband. It is flowering now.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  I sure wish mine smells like that I don't know what it smells like but it sure isn't that  only thing I can come up with is stinky feet hahaha hope you're having a good day my friend


----------



## Keef

I have proved I am not too high to ride !-- U got to remember to put your feet down at a stop sign !-I mean for real !-- No joke it will just fall over !--.- It might sound like it but it ain't a golf cart !- 

Umbra U anywhere near that dam trying to bust ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef  my new LEDs should be here any day soon as they get here I can flip that strawberry rhino boy and get that  pollen  ready for you


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I have proved I am not too high to ride !-- U got to remember to put your feet down at a stop sign !-I mean for real !-- No joke it will just fall over !--.- It might sound like it but it ain't a golf cart !-
> 
> Umbra U anywhere near that dam trying to bust ?


 not really. I have been on a motorcycle and forgot to put my feet down before.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ya know,,,this Northern Lights is kicking my ***. AND it is an awesome high. Has a really good taste too.


----------



## Keef

I have never smoked it Hopper ! -- I been digging on this Master Kush !-- Got a coffee kinda thing going on that I like !-- I was just in the grow room and GDP-X-B.R.  might show some color! -- GDP -x- BPU ? -- Got the Umbra's  Frost happening !-- How U do that everytime ?

Bud I'll just hit all 3 of these Strawberry Desiel girls with that pollen !-- We'll find Strawberry Queen !


----------



## Keef

I'd post pics but my phone won't upload them anymore !-- I can send pic via e-mail but it takes awhile !-- I get D.D. to fix it when she comes home ! --


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I have never smoked it Hopper ! -- I been digging on this Master Kush !-- Got a coffee kinda thing going on that I like !-- I was just in the grow room and GDP-X-B.R.  might show some color! -- GDP -x- BPU ? -- Got the Umbra's  Frost happening !-- How U do that everytime ?
> 
> Bud I'll just hit all 3 of these Strawberry Desiel girls with that pollen !-- We'll find Strawberry Queen !



My weed is only good enough to squish, lol.
Being from the greater Philly area, my story to California is the Vince Papale story. I must be on the right track because I got haters.


----------



## St_Nick

That there is mighty fine looking buddage, lets just hope it tastes better then it smell!


----------



## Keef

Nick in da house !-- How's the foot ? -- Can U see again ? -- When I heal up enough to make another run at it I gotta make me a couple A - frames with a cross piece  to hang some lights ! -- Not today ! --


----------



## Keef

Umbra no one told me this was a weed beauty contest !-- I grow because it pleases me and I  think I can do it well enough to pay the bills with it !-- I plan on squishing almost everything !-- Others can play that my bud is prettier than yours thing ! -- Grow THC not weed !-- Start cramming for that terepene test !-- U got THC and some terpmixing  knowledge ? -- They want Wedding Cake mix them Wedding Cake !-- Cuz -- U an outsider and always will be in thier eyes !-- U can't break into thier good ole boy system playing by thier rules !-- U got to find a different path !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Hippy say Who needs Wedding Cake. When I can eat Thin Mint Cookies. I got the Munchies 
Night All.


----------



## Keef

I got the same problem with edibles Hippy !-- If them brownies be tasting good ? -What if I forget and remember one is a dose about 4 brownies in ? -- No Mane I just take my caps and eat all the regular brownies I want ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I have never smoked it Hopper ! -- I been digging on this Master Kush !-- Got a coffee kinda thing going on that I like !-- I was just in the grow room and GDP-X-B.R.  might show some color! -- GDP -x- BPU ? -- Got the Umbra's  Frost happening !-- How U do that everytime ?
> 
> Bud I'll just hit all 3 of these Strawberry Desiel girls with that pollen !-- We'll find Strawberry Queen !



 Sounds like a tasty idea to me


----------



## mrcane

Up way to early....O..well.....:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Morning Cane; it is way too early!  This night nurse really hates getting up early!  Yesterday I got up @ 0400!  Have to be there an hour later today, so I slept in til 0500!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Missing these little beauties!  Especially at bedtime & when I wake! Three nights alone!  It's rainy & cold-- yuck!  Getting pics taken for badges today; planned to wear a summer dress!  Ha!  Time for a few tokes to get this party started! Hope all you guys here at the OFC have a great day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1446771009163-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning guys, had a short night.  Went to sleep too late, and at 3am the dane woke me up needing to go outside.  Then after that I had a dream about getting locked up.   Been happening for about 7 years now.    It makes for a crappy way to wake up, but it also keeps my mind on track to stay safe and free.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been to Prison twice,,,,know the feeling well. I have woke up in a cold sweat many times yrs ago. Dont think about it anymore. Got out in the last time in 1986,,and kept my *** out. Mostly luck till i retired in 2001 from the Bullshit. Hang in there Dog,,and try have a good day. Stay out of trouble.
Morning DD and CANE


----------



## Kraven

Sucks dog....hang in there thats all behind you now. Morning all....smoking HS today and not doing ****.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Thunderstorms and rain !--
I feel old and I hurt this morning !
Dog --I don't talk about the nightmares much  but I don't have them as much as I used to either ! --


----------



## Keef

On Friday decriminalization of cannabis begins in Austin Texas !-- The state capital !-- Less than 2 ounces U get a ticket !-- Got to have me one them ticket to mount on the wall !-- Just because D.D. took a job in that very city don't mean nothing !-- Or does it ?


----------



## Keef

I am perfectly capable of doing the Wake and Bake by myself -- Ya'll missing it !-- Took a large dose of caps been smoking --? - I forget let me look at the jar ?  - Where's  that jar ? -- Where my lighter ? -- Gonna be one those day where I just lose stuff ?


----------



## Budlight

Hey Keef or Umbra I do have a little bit of a cold but is it possible for my BB King to  smell lemony


----------



## yarddog

Thanks guys, it takes more than a bad night sleep to ruin my day.  
Hopper, I have two pheno's of some northern lights, that has been the only strain from nirvana that I liked.  I plan on holding onto it.   Already looking towards summer.  I will be shutting down this summer, its going to be a breeze to only have to keep some cuts running.  I have a few gems I want to keep.   I am hoping this next harvest will be a good run.   I need a few good runs to get my stores in good shape for summer.


----------



## Keef

How far into bloom is it Bud ? -- Good Morning to U Cuz !-- When mine --The mother of your's -- hits about a month into bloom she starts to smell some !-- Then develops from some unidentifiable smell before the blueberry really comes on strong !-- I can see how she could go thru a type of faint citrus !-- The smell develops more and more longer she in bloom !


----------



## Keef

Morning  Dog !-- I just tell people my demons came out to play last night !-- I got one from Nirvana I'm keeping !-- Master Kush !-- I bought a pack of fem. seed and she been good to me !-- Smoked it all day yesterday !-- Ness got a fem. Master Kush seed or 2 for when she starts to clone if I remember right !
I'm to the place there is no shutting down or I'll loose too much !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef yeah she is about  A month into flower  had to tie her up yesterday because I'm scared she's going to start snapping limbs  hope you're having a good morning so far


----------



## yarddog

Keef, my power bill was in outer orbit last summer.   I actually got a little bit worried, plus it was very hard to afford four months of power bills over $450 each.   I think I helped buy ga power a new truck or something last year.   I am going to go led in veg, and I may or may not use a few led screw in bulbs to keep the clones happy while waiting for cooler weather.   Depends on whatever saves me more power.   My t5ho uses over 480 watts, the led I want is the same kraven vegs with.   Pulls about 50 watts if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Keef, my power bill was in outer orbit last summer.   I actually got a little bit worried, plus it was very hard to afford four months of power bills over $450 each.   I think I helped buy ga power a new truck or something last year.   I am going to go led in veg, and I may or may not use a few led screw in bulbs to keep the clones happy while waiting for cooler weather.   Depends on whatever saves me more power.   My t5ho uses over 480 watts, the led I want is the same kraven vegs with.   Pulls about 50 watts if I remember correctly.



That is correct.


----------



## umbra

Morning guys. I have branches snapping now and some branches are just hanging low. I keep tying them up, but they keep drooping. At 6 weeks, 3 more to go.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  

Rose, I am flushing now.  How many time do you flush a plant.  Every Day, or once a week.  

DD your pups are beautiful.  So, cute.  DD good luck in your new job.  

Time to Wake and Bake. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- Dog I have to run the central A/C or sometimes heat all the time !-- I got no exhaust fan !-- I couldn't do it with anything but LEDs !-- I'm learning to build and repair them !-- Got the repairing part down !-- Gonna build my own one day soon but I got 10 Mars Hydro lights and I will keep using the frames !
All I need to learn is how to build the light boards and I got a plan !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.

Ness, I run organics so I don't have to flush. No flushing required with organics.. 

DD, good luck today.  You too Keef.

Cane, you and I could visit at 3 am.. what is with that?    Good day to all.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !- Ness !-- I don't flush either Ness !-- They get the same formula until they move to bloom then I switch to bloom nutes right up to the day I take them down !-- I don't see a problem ! -- Speaking of which I saw a lightening starting at the leaf rib and working towards the outside !-- I didn't even check pH! 
I added Humboldt Roots !-- High in something !-- Anyway seen it before - know how to fix it !-- I go adjust pH later -- Should be close !- They be fine tomorrow! -- I been trying to learn to speak the language of the plant !-- If U know what they telling U it's  easier to fix !-- First thing I do when lights come on is just take a wide angle look !-- Do they look healthy ?


----------



## Keef

Afternoon TLC !-- If U gotta have problems them is the kinda problems to have ! --The branches keep breaking off because the bud is so heavy ? -- Sign me up !-- I could live with real world problems like that !


----------



## umbra

Because of my epilepsy, I don't learn the same way that other people do. I don't know how to put it any other way. I look for patterns. The funny thing is, I see patterns no one else discerns, and overt obvious patterns are oblivious to me. I joined a photography club here in California. The 1st thing they said about my photography was that everything was abstract patterns, lol. Of course they are, it's all I see. Growing cannabis for me is the same, I look for patterns. My problems arise when there is no reference point of similar patterns for me to refer to. It is frustrating beyond belief sometimes, because I become immobilized by it while my brain tries to input new data.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I don't have epilepsy so it's like U trying to describe color to a man born blind !-- So I can't say I understand !-- Having the head injury and the jumbled brain chemistry I can't expect people to understand how my brain works !-- All I can say is it is different now !-- I know I got that head injury focus !-- I mean tunnel vision until I see what I'm looking for ! -- I have a problem with information overload !-- It has to be a matter of great concern to make me talk on the phone !-- I tell people that's not what I use it for !-- For years after my injury I could not talk to inanimate objects like ordering at a drive thru !-- I'd just park and go in to avoid the "Box" !-- Makes no sense but it is as real for me as water is wet !

Communication coming from several different sources and I'm no good to anyone !


----------



## Keef

It's not like I can read the Akasic Record or something but sometimes "I see" is the wrong words ! -- Maybe feel the flow of energies ? -- Still not accurate !--When I get high enough I can shoot fire from my fingertips !

I can also write my name in the sand with pee ?


----------



## umbra

I remember being given a color test. I saw no patterns at all. I laughed and asked if it was a trick. Same thing.


----------



## Keef

Umbra have U ever got to see what U did when U crossed GDP - x- BPU ? -- I can't post a pick and I just let it run after I sexed it so it's  no monster but one month in a I can tell she magnificent !-- Got that Umbra Frost all over it !-- Color ? -- I got color !-- but this ? -- Don't care if it has color or not she frosty !


----------



## Keef

I just love that show they call "The News" !-- Leave me hanging ? -- Did he quit or was he fired !


----------



## Kraven

Evening all......really don't matter....weed is still dank....and dank in the tank can be taken to the bank if I may be frank.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Colorado just made 1 billion in legal marijuana sales. That's 1 billion that didn't go to drug cartels. He'll yeah!


----------



## Keef

What up O.F.C.  !-- Cool pic D.D. !-- I got the house tore up !-- Don't look !

What Kraven said !-- dankity-dank-dank !-- I didn't do squat today and I'm still sore and stiff but better !-- Well I did smoke some good weed --ate some good caps --and --just ate more !-- U sure U can't overdose on this stuff I keep seeing streamers !-- Must be the weather !


----------



## mrcane

Good Evening all and hope that you all are having a great Valentines meal with your sweetie....


----------



## Keef

Evening Cane !-- D.D. and I in different cities but we been chatting !-- She gets orientation over with we can settle down to some sort of routine !-- I get the grow running right I may spend a week in Austin once in awhile !-- Barton Springs ? -- Hippy Hollow ? -- Been a long time since I been there I hope the places still there !-- Have to go float down the Frio River in an inner tube !-- They stack the inner tubes on top a bus and take U way up river then U float back down !-- Always rent an extra tube for the ice chest if I remember right !--


----------



## Keef

I got a question for the think tank !-- This goes against every thing I've learned since I hit that first joint back in the dark ages !-- but - Starting Friday they gonna start giving tickets for possession of 2 ounces or less !-In some major Texas cities !
Other people put thier trophies on the wall and I intend to have one them ticket framed and hung on the wall !-- I said it goes against everything I've ever known but how does a fellow get busted with less than 2 ounces !-- Blow smoke in a cops face and then run !-- No that comes with a complementary a** whooping !-- I'd just as well skip that part !-- I don't know Mane! -- That urge to run gonna run deep !-- Can I just go up and -- No that gets U an a** whooping too !-- I gotta give this some thought !-- This old body can't take the beat down it once could !


----------



## mrcane

Could use a nice float on a river, one without ice.. Gittin tired of this cold...
  Touched on a bud of my GDP X BR she is smelling of grapes big time ...
       :48:


----------



## mrcane

DirtyDiana said:


> Colorado just made 1 billion in legal marijuana sales. That's 1 billion that didn't go to drug cartels. He'll yeah!



                                 :aok:


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Could use a nice float on a river, one without ice.. Gittin tired of this cold...
> Touched on a bud of my GDP X BR she is smelling of grapes big time ...
> :48:


 Very nice. I have a new girl...DJ Short's blueberry x C99 x BR she has a tropical fruit smell to her


----------



## Keef

Cane I hope my one and only GDP-X-B.R.  comes across with something like that !-- She not quite a month into bloom first run !-- She looking like she might have some color !-- One pheno of Rose's Purple Haze has some nice color !-- May be some in this GDP-x- BPU ? -- First run on it too !--


----------



## Kraven

Got a chance to catch up with an old friend. It was nice to talk to him.


----------



## Keef

Good for U Kraven ! 
Hey Umbra any idea what this GDP-X-BPU gonna come out like !-- All I know is she frosty !-- Taking some Snow Desiel cuts !-- Umbra said --nod-nod --wink -wink --So I planted the beaches !-- Find Out What That Means !-- D.D. lost in some Hoe Berry !--Spelling at me and stuff !--FDLMAO !-Does that spell I'm in trouble ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

For a 25 year night nurse, by the 3rd day of getting up early my sense of humor is wearing thin!  Hate getting up early, unless I'm doing nothing! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1482944977573.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, good morning OFC!  Light it up!


----------



## Kraven

Right behind you DD...puff puff pass....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Ok, it's going to be a Hoeberry good day!


----------



## DirtyDiana

You back in the field Kraven, as in medical not literal field?  Or, just up early?


----------



## Kraven

I left that behind me almost 2 years ago. I'm waiting for you to do the same. You and Keef got enough knowledge to support yourselves, times are changing.....what I'm doing is studying for my CEU's. I renew this year and just started my packet. I'll always keep my professional license, it's a good fall back if I need to just walk in and get a job. Just a thought, beans get 10 a pop and a 2 gram puck of Hash gets 40.....lots of ways to make money. Just look at the market and find out what it needs, you can fill the nich quietly and enjoy quality time with your husband


----------



## yarddog

morning gang, no bake for me. i am not going to smoke as much as i did. it crept up on me but before i knew it i was smoking before work, after work, and maybe in between. some days i feel like a good buzz will help me stay focused, but smoking too much makes me a little cloudy, not as sharp as i want to be. hello kraven, glad you got to talk to a friend. how about that, i got to talk to a friend too yesterday, two of em to be exact, albeit one was a short snippet of conversation.


----------



## Kraven

It's always good to lay a few words on friends and have that love come back at ya dog. Good friends and great times are the moments that stitch a life together. I'm glad you got so talk to a few friends.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
No Wake and Bake Dog ? -- U a better man than me !-- I smoke all day everyday and got no intention off backing off !-- I'm just fine with it !
Kraven --We gonna pull this off !-- Things work out right I get the Stoner Ranch and we keep the beach house and D.D. quits nursing !- Gonna be a tough year being apart so much but we can do this !
I got some trimming to do today !-- Good thing too I need some caps weed !-- Not hurting so much this morning ! -- That explosion last night ? -- It wasn't me !-- I didn't do it or know nothing about it !-- Truth !
I don't do that anymore !-- The deal was --I keep my guns --I don't blow stuff up !-- I still got my guns and I kept my word !
D.D. doing day shifts -- I am so glad I'm not around !-- She da devil in the morning !-- She don't even talk she hisses !-- Scary sheet !


----------



## Joe420Camel

keef said:


> morning o.f.c. !--
> no wake and bake dog ? -- u a better man than me !-- i smoke all day everyday and got no intention off backing off !-- i'm just fine with it !
> Kraven --we gonna pull this off !-- things work out right i get the stoner ranch and we keep the beach house and d.d. Quits nursing !- gonna be a tough year being apart so much but we can do this !
> I got some trimming to do today !-- good thing too i need some caps weed !-- not hurting so much this morning ! -- that explosion last night ? -- it wasn't me !-- i didn't do it or know nothing about it !-- truth !
> I don't do that anymore !-- the deal was --i keep my guns --i don't blow stuff up !-- i still got my guns and i kept my word !
> D.d. Doing day shifts -- i am so glad i'm not around !-- she da devil in the morning !-- she don't even talk she hisses !-- scary sheet !


:48: 

View attachment IMG_1330.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. Running late... Hope that your day is great......:48:
    Nice one Joe...Monkey see monkey do


----------



## N.E.wguy

Morning all coffee and some ATF shatter for the ol rise and shine wake and bake 

need a full drying tent setup if anyone has a link for any thanks


----------



## Keef

What up Cane !
I need me one those tee shirts Joe ! -- It just be that way !


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef said:


> What up Cane !
> I need me one those tee shirts Joe ! -- It just be that way !



http://www.target.com/p/men-s-curious-george-t-shirt-charcoal-heather/-/A-16333146

enjoy!  (I bought 6 lol)

:48:


----------



## yarddog

nice shirt joe!


----------



## N.E.wguy

gsc x larry og 

View attachment 20170210_133314.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud porn in da morning !-- N.E. that do look frosty !-- I got a Larry OG cross !-- Ms. Rose crossed a Larry OG male on her Medicine Woman cut !-- She hit the bullseye with Nurse Larry !


----------



## Keef

N.E. about drying ? -- U got an attic ? -- I haven't needed to yet but I'm preparing the attic as a drying area !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

no gonna dry in a bedroom has low rh thinking a 2x2 tent with filter and a set of the hanging shelfs 

think my beans were orangesunshines cross it was someones i got them thru someone else tho so i forget who they came from originally

just flipped 2 more strains crossed by someone else  

the gsc are probably 2 weeks left i dont know hoe long that cut goes it was flipped newyears tho


----------



## N.E.wguy

dense as a rock 

View attachment 20170214_104917_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20170214_104911.jpg


----------



## Keef

N.E. I just been hanging plants in the grow room after trimming and they been drying fine !-- My room humidity runs about 50% all the time temps in mid 70's ! -- Larry OG -- Yep !-It may have come to U the long way but - I'm pretty sure I know where it came from !-- 

Ya'll see how good I been !-- I ain't said nothing about the news !


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i used to just trim the plant and hang the whole thing for the most part was looking to go a little more discreet and odorless for the future tho, just not in the mood to build any thing to freaking cold and not motivated to be bothered


----------



## St_Nick

Hey guys,  I know they ain't top shelf, and they don't give free shipping, but if you need to re-do your grow room,  give this a go.  :
https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/product-detail/CE-ROHS-FCC-strong-lumens-eshine_60574964569.html?s=p


----------



## Keef

I try to think what would make it easier on Keef !-- Less more better !--
I know we grow weed but I ran across something the other day that we could also do !-- Micro Greens are becoming very popular and they kinda expensive !-- Racks of trays under LEDs ! -- No grow medium just a bunch of mixed or just one green !-- Restaurants want them about 2 inches tall and that would only take a few days to grow to that size !-- Go to a nice place and ask for a micro greens salad !-- When they say they don't have micro greens -- Ask if they'd like some and leave your number !-- Grown to the chefs specs !--- I'm think that like any type farming there are ups and downs so a back up plan for lean times might just be what we need !-- Or bean sprouts ? -- Grow it the same way but some light will give them the green !-- Some may want bean sprouts !--


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? -- I'm redoing the grow room but most it is just the work !-- I need to build a tall sawhorse -- Swing set type device to hang lights !-- This ain't always gonna be the grow house I don't want to do any more damage than I have to cause I'll have to do the repairs ! -- One day I'm loading the pharm up and headed to the Stoner Ranch where we gonna get serious about growing !-- Maybe next year ?


----------



## Keef

No intention of giving up the beach house !-- Just getting the grow to a safer spot !-- I get set up at the Ranch ? -- U not gonna want to be sneaking around at the ranch !--  I'll know U coming long before U get near !- Probably be waiting for U !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Glad to be home and High. Hope everyone had a decent day. Mine was long and Boring.
Weather here is odd for this time of year. 50 now. 70 for the high all weekend and next week. Hippy know ole Mother Nature, We gonna pay for it.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Hippy !-- Ya'll had them storms maybe this just even it up for that ! -- That disease been rearing it's head today !-- There's  these seed and they mocking me !- Bubba's Momma -- Black Berry Snow Lotus -- 
A fem. Mazar seed -- Delta Wave --and some others !--  They all in on it ! --I been meaning to get some B.B. seed wet and get back to the Tetra project !-- If those wholesalers weed buyers gonna treat Umbra bad I gotta up my game !-- I'm not ever gonna be some champion grower but as I have pointed out before -- Why play fair !-- I wanted to wait until I was close then breed me a bunch of fem seed from a butt load of varieties  ( Which I now have ! )-- Then run them a 1,000 seed at a time and get my dam tetra team !-- Never was about just making one !-- Exclusive control of some highly desirable plants ? -- I could live with that ! 
Anyway no sense in leaving the afore mentioned varieties out the mix !-- I still think I might run a couple more batches to tune the formula one more time before the Big Tetra Throw Down ! -- Somebody gonna have to teach me this fem seed process !--


----------



## Kraven

I know a guy who knows a guy who does S1 projects. :farm:


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven said:


> I know a guy who knows a guy who does S1 projects. :farm:



I think I know that guy. :48:


----------



## Keef

Yo Kraven so if there was this plant in Canada that was clone only ?--This S-1 thing could be done to it and produce seed ?--  Say that Tetra called Pink Kush ? -- Oh ! He would be so mad !-- Let's do it !--Bud U in ? -- U keep your eye open for UBC Chemo Cuz !-- We gonna need it if it still exist !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Mine rears it's head weekly. Can not do it yet. Need more room and lights.


----------



## umbra

one of the things that makes a good grower is stress management, both in regards to the plant and the grower. when I was married, my ex would make herself sick physically from stress. plants do the samething


----------



## Kraven

I would love to help a brother out.... but that's a mans living and to jack that would not be cool. I probably will never share the formula tbh. It's the "Dude" in me, "I simply cannot abide."


----------



## Kraven

I agree Umbra.


----------



## umbra

keef you can buy it premade and see youtube instructions on how to do it.


----------



## Keef

I had an accident ! -- I had a pickle jar of water and a teaspoon of B.B. King seed spilled into it !-- Guess I gotta germ them !-- I break out the bones , the stones-- bleed a chicken  -- Take a walk in the spirit world whatever it takes !-- I told Umbra I was gonna send him a Blueberry  monster one day !-- Time to start backing up them words !


----------



## Kraven

CS will get him there, but the STS formula I was given is a trade secret and even if I wanted to share I agreed not to. The purpose was for me to learn and get good so that I could provide for myself and maybe help others along the way when called to do so.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I've been thru 3 seperate formulas and discovered the same  fatal flaw in each !-- This one those things like Kraven's S-1 process !-- He not gonna get off it !-- He might help others find it but to walk U thru it step by step ? -- Nope !-- That ain't the way it works !-- Kraven in a perfect or even good world I would totally agree with U about that Pink Kush and Mr. Billy but this ain't that world !-- Fair will only get U what they did to Umbra !-- I intend to have it and if UBC Chemo still exist I'll have it too !-- This not a gentleman's game !-- This a dog fight !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy. Weedhopper tired. My old *** is wore out. Hope all my friends are good,,,,,Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- U need to get high ! -- 

Kraven I have a general Idea how the process works and there's  no better way to learn a skill than hands on !-- When I need to do that I will be capable !-- It's  always been about that one plant for me not a variety !
When NCH or someone like him shows up in your neck of the woods with genetics U can't afford how fair is that gonna be ?-- Like he said before -- U the bug --he the windshield ! -- I'm hope to be a rock to a windshield trying to squish me !-- May not find what I want but-- I Might ! -- Head injury focus ? -- I got a better chance at finding my prize than most !


----------



## Keef

Someone once told me -- No one is interested in tetraploid marijuana but U ! - That Tetraploid thread I hid back in Breeding -- Bout to take over with most views !-- Someone besides me seems to have an interest !
Also looks like ain't a bunch of people who can make them !-- Those high dollar genetics that box most little growers out ? -- I would rather be the one who had those desireable genetics than the one trying to buy them ! -- High Times asked " Is Mutant Marijuana on the Horizon ?"
--I say yes and in an e-cig cartridge !


----------



## WeedHopper

I am high and drinking cold Bud Light my Brother. 
Im living a life i have lived for many years,,,lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Morning OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487243970999.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Now why would you call Keef a Good Dog? :rofl:

Couldnt help myself. Time for coffee, ,already had my laugh. Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh ! -- U wrong Hopper !-- Couldn't been me she as talking about she said GOOD DOG !-- Rules me out !-- Woof !--Woof !


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats what i was saying,,,you a Mutt,,you bad dog you.
Gotta go have some Breakfast at the Hotel Lobby. Yehaaaaaa
Time for work.


----------



## Keef

Have a good day Hopper !


----------



## N.E.wguy

:rofl::icon_smile:


----------



## Keef

What up N.E. ? -- Winter done come back to the south !-- It's 44 F. out there !-- I can't move any further south !-- Dam I hate being cold !
I get up and catch up on the news and weather while I be getting my morning swerve on !-- It was a happening day yesterday but I ain't saying nothing bout politics !-- I am amused !


----------



## Keef

West Coast gonna get one of those Noah rains !-- Ya'll stay safe out there !


----------



## mrcane

Yep we getting rain for sure..warmed up though. 
No out door crop for me this season..just to wet here...


----------



## mrcane

O...Good morning peeps...:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --  I forgot a pic of GDP -x- Black Rose !--She a little behind these anyway !
I think I got some pics to upload see if it's  the one I meant to post !
Umbra's --GDP-x- BPU -- Then suppose to be Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ! 

View attachment 20170216_081324.jpg


View attachment 20170216_081337-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog

nice pictures keef, you are def rocking some grows


----------



## mrcane

Nice..You sure be busy my friend..


----------



## Keef

For now maybe but things can go sideways at any given time !

I told that Hoe Berry better quit that stretching or I'll tie a knot in yo a** !--- It didn't so I did ! 

View attachment 20170216_082842-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

A snowing here this morning, again.   I'm ready for spring.  I'm thinking I am going to spend my day looking for Gorilla Glue seeds.  Sooner or later I'll find me some .


----------



## Keef

I did that to 4 cuts !-- D.D. likes it and I gotta find a way to trainer her !

Hey a week or so ago -- I forget !-- I ran a blind test !-- I want to know what kind of weed the people around here would want -- So I gave my ex- brickweed dealer ( his wife is a nurse too and  we've known each other a decade or so  ) a couple little buds from some the stuff I grow in numbered bottles and ask him to tell me which one he liked best -- He liked them all and said it was a hard choice to make they all great but #3 was his pick !-- #3 was Nurse Larry !-- There was probably not much difference in THC levels !-- This interest me why do people like some weed better than others ? -- Kinda like brand loyalty with cigarette smokers ?


----------



## Keef

Nick I got mine at Elev8 seeds !
Hope U find some !


----------



## N.E.wguy

:icon_smile: 

View attachment 20170216_095229.jpg


View attachment 20170216_095155.jpg


----------



## Keef

Looking good N.E. !- - I don't grow big plants like most -I run this little plant 60 day rotation. - I just harvested and moved a new group to bloom !-- It usually  looks better !
This is a 4 box rotation !-- I harvest a box every 2 weeks and move a new group from veg to replace them !
I'm just getting my new bloom room set up I'll be adding boxes as I expand and maybe veg a little bigger  !--Have may be 16 -20 of these boxes in this room !
Oh !-- I also ferment in bloom !-- I make pretty good liquor ! -- That's  Strawberry,  Blueberry and Apple Brandy !-- Also 5 gallons each  of Pear and and Strawberry Wine ! -- Takes me 5 gallons of wine to make a gallon of fruit brandy !-- 

View attachment 20170216_091955-1.jpg


View attachment 20170216_092121.jpg


View attachment 20170216_091225-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

That Master Kush bud is just asking for !


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice set up and bud Keef  

ya i had no intention on them that big they are in 1 gallon bags they out smarted me and grew taller then the light


----------



## N.E.wguy

got some GG4 shatter has me about lifted taste is real good to


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Umbra I've been thru 3 seperate formulas and discovered the same  fatal flaw in each !-- This one those things like Kraven's S-1 process !-- He not gonna get off it !-- He might help others find it but to walk U thru it step by step ? -- Nope !-- That ain't the way it works !-- Kraven in a perfect or even good world I would totally agree with U about that Pink Kush and Mr. Billy but this ain't that world !-- Fair will only get U what they did to Umbra !-- I intend to have it and if UBC Chemo still exist I'll have it too !-- This not a gentleman's game !-- This a dog fight !--



I'm trying damn hard to get my hands on that UBC everytime I think I'm going to have the cash to get my hands on the pink something stupid happens or a bill comes up I want that pink so bad I can taste it it's just a matter of time my friend


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Cane ? --  I forgot a pic of GDP -x- Black Rose !--She a little behind these anyway !
> I think I got some pics to upload see if it's  the one I meant to post !
> Umbra's --GDP-x- BPU -- Then suppose to be Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !



That is absolutely beautiful I would love to taste it


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone is off to a great start this morning I I woke up in the whole right side of my face is totally swollen I look like the guy from the movie mask this is what I'm talking about always something getting in the way of my pink Kush no the money I was going to use for that I'm going to have to spend on antibiotics I sure wish things would stop getting in the way cuz I sure want that plant


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud ! -- I want to taste that Strawberry Berry Desiel too  !-- Soon !-- 
D.D. got tomorrow off and  coming home for the weekend ! --


----------



## Keef

Bud - Billy sell those clones in a tray of 24 ?-- U have to tell me how much he wants for them -- I'd like a cut too !-- Just not sure how to get it from there to here yet  !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud - Billy sell those clones in a tray of 24 ?-- U have to tell me how much he wants for them -- I'd like a cut too !-- Just not sure how to get it from there to here yet  !--



I'm not too sure how we'll get it there you there buddy but we put our heads together we'll come up with something


----------



## Budlight

So I downloaded this app called Gowl Buddy seems like a pretty cool app for keeping everything organized now I will be able to keep a better track of things


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys.. i am a little sick..

Keef, the reason he liked the nurse larry was because it is the best.. I tell you  it is selling like hot cakes in cali...

Take care all of you.


----------



## Keef

I sure like it Rose !-- It's  good medicine easy to smoke and  got a nice buzz too !-- One that wasn't in that blind test was the dam Hoe Berry !-- D.D. like it just as much as B.B. and the Nurse ! -- It just gonna stretch so I gotta find a way to train it ! -- I got some mighty fine varieties ain't one of them head and shoulders above the rest !-- They just all different ! -- I like having a selection but I usually smoke what's  in reach at the time ! - Then sometime I want some of whatever I what at the time !-- I don't got a lot put up but I'm growing faster than we use it now !-- It would be nice to have a reserve just in case ! -- One more set of 4 boxes in the rotation  and I'll be ready to start making some oil !-- My thought is that Texas seems to be working it's  way toward some kind of state decriminalization but some cities are already just giving tickets for small amounts !-- My city ain't one them !-- Seems to me the safest way to use would be an e-cig cartridge !-- Almost like they saying -- Keef give us Liquid Weed !-- My people  need me !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, early VA trip today....no fun....now coffee and wake and bake....been up since 5:30 as usual. Glad to be home and done with the poking and prodding. Apollo 11 up today for the sesh. Good hard core rush and it has a kinda lemony citrus taste. Hope everyone has a good one. Peace


----------



## Keef

There was a news conference today !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
My week is done. Happy to have a 3 day weekend. 
Hope all is well, It about Taco Time.


----------



## Keef

Evening Hippy !-3 days off ?- Good deal ! --Taco Time ? -- I just finished a bowl of Romen Noodles with an egg and green onion !-- Something I picked up in Korea when I was young  and I probably have Romen once  a month ?-- 
Rose needs some chicken noodle soup ? -- U got the flu Rose ? -- Get well soon !


----------



## St_Nick

Here's my new toy,  and of course I have to put something under it. 

View attachment 20170216_190633.jpg


View attachment 20170216_190615.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Here  she is at 32 days. 

View attachment 20170216_190545.jpg


----------



## umbra

Nick she is pretty. Remind me again what strain it is


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --- Yo Umbra -- Nick has this Thai he grows and since that ain't it I'm gonna guess it is or got some B.B. in it ? -- That that Bubblicious  cross Nick ?


----------



## Keef

I feel bad for Bud too !-- I don't get too many sinus infections very few really considering how tore up my face is under the skin !-- Everything bolted together but it gets inflamed and swells some !-- Mostly makes me look like I'm recovering from a stroke !-- The pain can get bad !-- I hope Bud gets it cleared up fast !-- I've had some pressure in my left face today --enough to make me cranky !-- It's  just a weather change and I know I be better soon !-- Infection left untreated can kill U !-- See the doc. Bud !


----------



## Kraven

Night yall


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Nick she is pretty. Remind me again what strain it is



umbra, everything that is currently in the grow room came from a nirvana blister pac of freebies.  This one was the only female that is indica dominant,  The girls in the back under scrog are the stretchiest sativa I have ever seen and I grow a thai strain that will go 9 ft outside.  Under that net thiese two are running all over the wall. Both go to both walls if that makes any sense.


----------



## Keef

Had me fooled and I didn't  notice those  under the net !-- I see what U mean by both touching both walls !
U a better man than me trying grow even a sativa dominate hybrid make me pull my hair out !-- This Hoe Berry gonna be tough enough !-- I just perfer a hybrid 60 day or less  finisher ! --


----------



## Keef

I think I got it now but this girl has worked ole Keef !-- One day I'm cut this thing and make more !-- I still haven't got a piece to bloom !-- 

View attachment 20170216_193404-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick did U find some GG seed at Elev8 ?


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> umbra, everything that is currently in the grow room came from a nirvana blister pac of freebies. This one was the only female that is indica dominant, The girls in the back under scrog are the stretchiest sativa I have ever seen and I grow a thai strain that will go 9 ft outside. Under that net thiese two are running all over the wall. Both go to both walls if that makes any sense.


 I did hazeolope and it did 5x stretch in flower


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick did U find some GG seed at Elev8 ?



I did for a fact.  Thank you very much.  I will probably regret it but I have to wait 'till the first to order.  I need glasses more'n seeds right now.  That #4 is 'sposed to be the one.  I'm envious.  Tell D.D. its good for menstral cramps!


----------



## WeedHopper

Weedhopper is high and drinking a cold Bud Light. THIS NL is the shits.  Lol


----------



## Keef

What U doing tonight Umbra ? -- Let me hit that real quick ! -- Hey Nick they did have GG seed at Elev8 seed also got something called Gorilla Cookies !-- Sour Patch Kiss !-- I said I was gonna stay away from all those evil seed  companies !- They know I got a disease and they just tempt me with thier evil mind candy !-- I'm not ever going over to look at those seed again !-- ( until after ya'll go to bed then I'm going ape sheet and order some of everything )!


----------



## Keef

Bruce Banner OG --BlackBerry Dream -- Strawberry Snow Cone -- Star Fighter 

It ain't a seed list !-- I swear I was just .... It's a list !-- I don't have to have them !-- Especially that Bruce Banner OG !-- I can get by without them but I don't want to !


----------



## St_Nick

Hardheaded dog of mine almost went over the bank and into the river today.  He loves the water but he don't see so good.  Little **** walked out to the edge of the bank and slipped, stumbled or whatever.  Over the edge he went.  Luckily he got caught up on a tree root.  I love my dog but sometimes he scares the crap outta me.


----------



## umbra

I hear you Nick, I had a dog that chased cars, until 1 ran over his head.


----------



## Keef

Bunch of pet people around here Nick we'd feel the same !-- Get your glasses before seed !-- Sometimes some seed show up here -- I ain't got any GG seed but I can look around sometimes I find stuff !

 I still got to get Giggy his lights !-- Can't haul them to the shipping place on a scooter so I get them out soon as I can Cuz !


----------



## Keef

This one ? -- He don't care !-- He do what he wanna do !-- Tricks ? -- That's for sissy dogs he said !-- He bad ya'll ! 

View attachment 20170216_201953_001.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

My buddy 

View attachment 20170216_225710.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC. 
Wake and bake at 5 am here.


----------



## yarddog

mornin stoners


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Mid 60s and rain today !- Not the kinda rain the west coast gonna get -- Still fighting some pressure  in my face but I be alright !-- Ya'll have a good time today but don't do nothing I wouldn't do !
My and this pipe got to work this morning !--Later !


----------



## Kraven

Finally done with the morning gardening....packing a bowl of NSA Fat and gonna smoke myself blind in a sec


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !-- Hey Cuz U know Giggy had sent me those 2 fem Nightshade seed ? -- I started one and it's  alive but that's  about all I can say  -- I stunted the hell out it !-- I was gonna send U that extra seed but I don't know if I can get this stunted thing to grow !-- U be mad if I started that other seed ?- I'd really like to grow some but that 1st. one is pretty much toast !-- It's one of those plants that if U had more than one U would throw it out !--  I can always get U a cut if it grows for me !


----------



## Keef

GDP-X-B.R. -- Took me 4 tries to get a seed to germ -- I don't think she gonna have color like Cane's !
2 Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel --- On a Stick ! 

View attachment 20170217_094255-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I took cuttings and let the little things run !-- I can come back later with many of each as I want !-- Then grow them a little bigger ! -- They still got a ways to go !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning every one hope every one is off to a good start :48:


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. The golden ticket can not hold itself up. Even with 6 stakes in each bag they are flopping over. I will be adding some silica to their diet next time I grow it. At 7 weeks. 

View attachment IMG_0757.JPG


View attachment IMG_0758.JPG


View attachment IMG_0760.JPG


----------



## Keef

I use 5 mils per gallon from cutting to harvest 

View attachment 20170217_103545-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got my 1st -- Blue T.E. hanging -- That would be a Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer mom and a B.B. King dad ( another child of my Trips )-- Anyway she got more blueberry than the B.B. King !-- I got 2 plants left to sex looking for another boy -- a stunted PB-x-Strawberry Desiel and a B.B. that survived the Juice !
Didn't plan on keeping a B.B. boy but that's my choices for now !-- I still got Herman the Wonder Berry --I'm just not sure what to do with him !


----------



## Kraven

Naw keef you can germ the NS bean. If I really wanted it I could get it I'm just being lazy and bitchin tbh. I have gotten pretty involved in making S1's now, I got plenty of time to get to that project. When I start I want to devote all my time to it, it's the one that will put me on the map if I crush it.....but that will take time and patience. Umbra the GT looks rite for 6 weeks, she gonna slam a ton more weight just before she gets ripe. May not hurt to run stringers now to get you through the last 6-7 days so you can just hook off and move on to the next bud.


----------



## umbra

good idea Kraven


----------



## Kraven

Been stuck like chuck a time or two myself.....learned from my mistakes


----------



## Budlight

Keef  is it possible to do this  reversal  process to the pink Kush  or would they just come out sterile


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !
Bud Doing the S-1 on that Pink Kush ? --That's  what I was talking about doing and Kraven disapproved !--
Might be higher hermie rate just like with regular  Diploid plants! -- Not so high that the process is not worthwhile !-- We used to watching for that already !-- We need another tetraploid to breed it !-- Such as if U ever laid hands on UBC Chemo did an S-1 on either Pink Kush or Chemo and breed it to the other !-- Both ways would be nice !-- Now U got a new tetraploid variety and more than that a tetra breeding program !


----------



## Keef

How's the face Bud ?


----------



## umbra

If I didn't live more than 100 miles from the ocean, I'd say we were having a tropical storm.


----------



## Keef

I saw it on the news Umbra !-- Sheet gonna be bad if not already !-- Just go to ground and wait it out !


----------



## Keef

During Katrina even the ground seemed to shake !-- D.D. said --I'm scared !-- I said --Me too !-- Blowed the leaves off the trees that still stood ! - Took down every privacy fence in the hood !-- The falling trees we called house killers cause that's  what they did !-- We were lucky !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> How's the face Bud ?



Pretty Herton man they got me on a home intervenous now feel like I got a war going on inside my head hopefully feel better in the next couple days thanks for asking though


----------



## Keef

Take care Bud !-- Get some decarbed weed in your belly as caps or whatever !-- It'll make U more comfortable !-- D.D. was gonna come home yesterday but she running a temp and probably got the flu ! - I told her just rest and get well me and the dogs are doing fine !-- If it gets bad enough I can go bring her home !
Really Bud Make some caps or canna something !-- I take the caps for pain !-- Almost 10 years a legal morphine junkie !-- The caps are what I take now ! -- They will work !-- I also take some Tumeric fairly regular too and it also helps !-- I know pain listen to ole Keef !


----------



## Kraven

Keef what I was tryin to say was I have approval from the breeder to self his work for my convenience. I would never work with a strain that is the property of another breeder. Now some mutt poly-hybrid go to town on it, use it for your own projects....but the special ones C99, A11 and 13, BeP, GM, ChemD, Trainwreck... these are all money makers for the breeders....would be all kinda wrong to step on their shoulders without first getting permission. Wouldn't you agree. Kinda like the old sayin....whats done in the dark will always come to light.


----------



## Keef

Kraven I understand what U saying !-- It is honorable and right not to jack someone's work and claim it as your own !-- If it was someone I knew ?- There's no way I could do that !-- That Pink Kush is for sale-- clone only -- but I'm not allowed to buy it !-- I don't want it for what it is I want to use it for something else !-- I figure I was nice and tried to do the right thing and was denied for 2 years !-- So now ? -- Shoulda just sold it to me !


----------



## Kraven

You walk your own path, as I walk mine. I don't have an opinion of your opinion. Peace


----------



## Keef

Cool Kraven !-- I'm just a product of the society that shaped me !-- Life shapes us all differently !-- I don't live in a black and white world -- It would be a nice world I agree !-- There's  just too many windshields out there to be a bug !


----------



## Keef

They got this thing called situational ethics !-- Says never say never !-- If your neighbor has food and refuses to give / sale /or trade for it--your family is starving --How long until U go get food for your family?


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Keef what I was tryin to say was I have approval from the breeder to self his work for my convenience. I would never work with a strain that is the property of another breeder. Now some mutt poly-hybrid go to town on it, use it for your own projects....but the special ones C99, A11 and 13, BeP, GM, ChemD, Trainwreck... these are all money makers for the breeders....would be all kinda wrong to step on their shoulders without first getting permission. Wouldn't you agree. Kinda like the old sayin....whats done in the dark will always come to light.


 The only time I have seen Bodhi get mad with another breeder was Ken Estes for not giving credit to H&L for Appalachia ( green crack x tres dawg) and renaming it Bay 11 and calling it his own.


----------



## Keef

I realized what kind of world I live in when I was a young man doing research and development for concrete machine companies !-- I built a machine for a company in Illinois and set a production shop up to mass produce it !-- When I finished I got an engineering Bonus  and a pink slip on the same day !-- They no longer needed me !-- When I left they a huge back order and they still making it !-- Once I was driving down the road in some old jalopy that was all I could afford -- As I passed by a road construction site they were building road with my machine !-- That is the world I live in!


----------



## Kraven

Yea Umbra, most of the time if your on the up and up and give props there are no surprises. 

Keef I have no opinions on that, you and me we both know what would happen. Don't mistake me for a sissy....I am very capable. Just think that if a skeeter landed on your balls you would immediately agree that violence is not always the only solution to the problem.


----------



## Keef

Mistake a marine for a sissy ? -- It never crossed my mind !-- We all have a different path to walk thru life !
It forms us all it to what we become !-- I'm comfortable with who I am but it hasn't always been that way !
I'm sure there's some things we would all like to forget but ya can't ever forget it !-- U have to learn to live with yourself -- I found a way !--


----------



## Keef

Feel like my left eyeball bout to pop out my head -- I catch ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, off to see the ol' hippy for a good ol fashioned safety meeting....well and a lil trading too.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...Misty cold morning here this a.m.
Girls are waking up...Kraven have a great safety meeting sound fun


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dragging bad !-- Feeling like I took a mighty a** whooping yesterday !-- Everything hurts but I'll live !-- I hope Bud and Rose get well soon !-- I ain't sick I just got some broken parts !
Noddy -- Welcome to the O.F.C. !-- I grow aero in plastic boxes not sure the stakes would help me so I just keep'm small !
Kraven - Cane have a good one ! --
I got the Nurse in da pipe looking for some relief !


----------



## St_Nick

Good Morning Folks.  Join me for coffee and a Doob? :48:
I have jeep maint. in store for today.  Also, on a different note, I popped five more of those "Skunky" seeds this morning.  They unfortunately are not as dark as I would like but they look healthy so who knows.  I tried 'em before with no joy but then again, I got nuttin' but time.


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- This buzz starting to work for me !-- Nurse Larry got my back !

I keep sticking them into bloom and they just keep coming out !

That little white thing be Umbra's -- GDP-x- B.B. -- I got my cuts gonna  be a bunch of this ! 

View attachment 20170218_092048.jpg


View attachment 20170218_092129.jpg


----------



## Keef

I am considering crawling back under a rock and going dark again !-- I really enjoy hanging with the peeps at the O.F.C. but it's  been proven states rights means nothing anymore !-- The new feds show up at M.P. or any similar site with a search warrant we all go down !-- Maybe it's time for ole Keef to be somebody else somewhere else !-- I'm not feeling very encouraged about the national end to prohibition or the future itself  !-- If U don't have my e-mail send me a PM !-- I'm not leaving MP or the O.F.C. but I already had a target on my back and I'm feeling a little exposed these days !-- Maybe I should  just move to the shadows until the madness ends ?-- It wouldn't take much I do got some rabbit in me !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Take care Bud !-- Get some decarbed weed in your belly as caps or whatever !-- It'll make U more comfortable !-- D.D. was gonna come home yesterday but she running a temp and probably got the flu ! - I told her just rest and get well me and the dogs are doing fine !-- If it gets bad enough I can go bring her home !
> Really Bud Make some caps or canna something !-- I take the caps for pain !-- Almost 10 years a legal morphine junkie !-- The caps are what I take now ! -- They will work !-- I also take some Tumeric fairly regular too and it also helps !-- I know pain listen to ole Keef !



I will take your device or not and get some of that in my belly right away. Hope you're having a good day my friend


----------



## Keef

Good deal Bud !-- If it didn't work I wouldn't take it !-- Took Rose forever to convince me to try some Tumeric with the Caps and some oil or food with some oil !-- It helps with inflammation which causes the pain !-- I take a dose of caps about 3 times a day !-- I make the caps from my trim !


----------



## Keef

I don't think this Strawberry Desiel  thing gonna make it 60 days ! -- It's close at 50 days ! 
I was looking at some of the listed "Clone only" varieties and U know Kraven ain't the only one doing the 
S-1 thing  so "Clone Only" seems  to be something from the past !-- Seems like if it can be done someone is gonna do it !


----------



## Kraven

Both the GM and SF finish at 56-57 days, fast frosty finishers. Clone only is very different from S1's.....a clone is exactly the same as the donor....the S1 will have some genetic variance and may be a little different....good or bad. Cut only held strains are still cut only.


----------



## umbra

I was reading a thread at another site about triangle ( white ) vs triangle kush, tkog, clone only and S1. They are all different. I have a pack of Krome's white triangle and still have no idea what I have, lol


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, how is it going, i was hoping ya would miss me, thanks keef!:vap-Bong_smoker: Not sure what illness i had but it was mild and brief..

The Double Strawberry diesel is a fussy clone here at my house.  She is finicky. Wilts with too much light, she acts like she has a headache or something... 

Keef, i was thinking about you last night, a fellow stoner woman made us biscuits and gravy and she used some chorizo and man it was warm. I had only had liquids for two days so that was not the best first meal, i mean it tasted good, but i am delicate flower and there was too much grease... Back on smoothies today. 

Hey WH, you never call me on your way home... miss ya!


----------



## Kraven

:rofl: Yea the o'l hippy's looked the same this morning Rose....he said she don't like wet feet....kinda reminds me of HS.....she is not gonna be an easy one the o'l hippy said as he reminded me I was due a cut. I smiled and hugged him, good to be with friends.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you two got together Kraven,,, nice you have each other.


----------



## Kraven

Yes ma'am it is


----------



## mrcane

Evening all little after dinner BB king:48:
Rose glad you are feeling better...
I need an old Hippie, O..wait I am one


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> Evening all little after dinner BB king:48:
> Rose glad you are feeling better...
> I need an old Hippie, O..wait I am one



I'm jealous I'm still about a month away but pretty excited to be puffing: on the BB King hope you're having a good evening so far my friend


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight said:


> I'm jealous I'm still about a month away but pretty excited to be puffing: on the BB King hope you're having a good evening so far my friend


 BB King be about 2 months for me . At least. Smoke report when you have it Bud.
Evening All. Got the 4x4 set up this am. Made a Outlaw Run today for a couple Z. See ya in the A.M..


----------



## mrcane

WoodHippy said:


> BB King be about 2 months for me . At least. Smoke report when you have it



   I really love smoking the BB king in the morning she taste of Blueberry muffins..have a few more clones to run,then I need to shut down for a while..


----------



## mrcane

Have two GDP X BR going right now just starting to frost up some smelling like grapes..first indoor run.


----------



## mrcane

Yep I High.. good night:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

mrcane said:


> I really love smoking the BB king in the morning she taste of Blueberry muffins..have a few more clones to run,then I need to shut down for a while..


 Thanks mrcane. 
Morning OFC Coffee and weed :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Sierra Natural Science Anybody used there products. Any opinions.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all.....waking and baking this am  :48:


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...yep l'M with ya. Chai tea & Blueberry muffins the BB king.....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys, how is it going, i was hoping ya would miss me, thanks keef!:vap-Bong_smoker: Not sure what illness i had but it was mild and brief..
> 
> The Double Strawberry diesel is a fussy clone here at my house.  She is finicky. Wilts with too much light, she acts like she has a headache or something...
> 
> Keef, i was thinking about you last night, a fellow stoner woman made us biscuits and gravy and she used some chorizo and man it was warm. I had only had liquids for two days so that was not the best first meal, i mean it tasted good, but i am delicate flower and there was too much grease... Back on smoothies today.
> 
> Hey WH, you never call me on your way home... miss ya!



Sorry Rose,,,i was on the phone with my ppl trying to get them to call your ppl.  Lol :smoke:
Nah,,,i had one of my guys riding with me. Love yas Mam.

Weedhopper has a 3 day weekend and i need every minute of it.


----------



## Rosebud

WoodHippy said:


> Sierra Natural Science Anybody used there products. Any opinions.



YES, and I love it. I can't use it outside though as it is too costly, but for a small indoor it is my favorite.

Good morning,  Glad you have a 3 day weekend wh.

Cane, i am an old hippie, can i help? lol

I am looking at seed catalogs... lettuce and stuff. we still have snow on the ground and rain today... 

Hope DD is feeling better and doesn't have the flu. 

Umbra, et all, what did i do wrong with my seed project, i have done seed runs before...these are all white and have not popped when planted. Do they need to cure or something?


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose.... Hope you are feeling better today..
WH enjoy my friend you deserve it..


----------



## Rosebud

I am fine Cane. so you aren't doing an outdoor this summer?  i don't know what we are doing. Mr rb wants to do a couple of medical plants out there... I say no more than4 and keep um short.  
Have you started any vegetable seeds indoors before? I am thinking about doing some.  Flower seeds, are 7 bucks a pack now... they went up in 30 years. LOL


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> YES, and I love it. I can't use it outside though as it is too costly, but for a small indoor it is my favorite.
> 
> Good morning,  Glad you have a 3 day weekend wh.
> 
> Cane, i am an old hippie, can i help? lol
> 
> I am looking at seed catalogs... lettuce and stuff. we still have snow on the ground and rain



  Sure wish you were closer Rose.I would love for you to have some of these clones....and we could have our own safety meetings...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I was just thinking the same thing, you are your wife are welcome here anytime you want. We could safety meeting alright. lol  You would maybe need a nap before you drive home. 

As soon as the pass is passable i want to go to seattle for a day or two..hang with the daughter.  I find it very hard to leave a grow.


----------



## mrcane

No Rose, No outdoor grow this year with this weather they just don't have the chance to finish. 
Never have tried starting veg. Seed indoors. But I will be trying this year.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> I was just thinking the same thing, you are your wife are welcome here anytime you want. We could safety meeting alright. lol  You would maybe need a nap before you drive home.
> 
> As soon as the pass is passable i want to go to seattle for a day or two..hang with the daughter.  I find it very hard to leave a grow.



Thank You Rose, same here you and Mr RB are welcome to visit here on the west side any time. 
  It is hard to leave your grow, I need to get back to the east coast to be with my dad for a bit..thinking that I will be shutting down for a while...would love  to keep these strains going...Seattle is only two hours away.....


----------



## Rosebud

we could meet and I could keep your strains going while you are gone, does that sound possible?  That would be fun.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !- Is it morning ? -- Been having some problems with the face and that's  kinda got my brain chemistry outta wack !-- It'll right it's self eventually !
Cane -- I don't have those particular cuts but I still got the momma to your BB. -- I also GDP-X-B.R.  but it's  just a sister to yours and she not showing any color yet but that's  not a problem for me !-- I do got a purple !-- In Purple Haze !-- but Cuz I got all sorts of stuff and things ( U like that B.B.? -- I bred it to a Tranquil Elephantizer mom and boy did the blueberry come over !-) and I'm pretty sure I could get fresh cuts up there alive if U can root your a** off !-- On the other hand if U want those particular cuts and Rose can't keep your cuts for U !-- I will !-- 3-4 fresh cuts and I don't got much doubt that I could root at least one out if they get here alive ! --


----------



## Keef

Bud U got mail !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> we could meet and I could keep your strains going while you are gone, does that sound possible?  That would be fun.


    This could happen
   Rendezvous in Seattle...


----------



## Keef

That's  how it works up in the O.F.C. !
I was gonna show U some girls and see if any of them struck your fancy Cane !
I'm do it anyway !-- I already took the picks! -- They all at different ages !
Should come out something like this :
Nurse Larry - ( Medicine Woman pheno)
GDP-X-BPU -- (Frost and another blueberry !)
The mighty B.B.King 
Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel - ( fast heavy producer light Strawberry scent)
GDP -x- Black Rose  - She worked me !
Hoe Berry and Purple Haze Box 
Most of the other Baby Girls !-- 

View attachment 20170219_113219-1.jpg


View attachment 20170219_113135-1.jpg


View attachment 20170219_113429-1.jpg


View attachment 20170219_113454-1.jpg


View attachment 20170219_114243.jpg


----------



## Keef

I missed the pic of the Hoe Berry and Purple Haze Box but they just returned to bloom for a first deal run !


----------



## Keef

We don't got weed stores in Texas so I grew me one !


----------



## umbra

Keef the collection has come along way since the widow


----------



## Keef

Yes it has Umbra !--Mostly thanks to U and the O.F.C. !-- It is nice having a selection but there was always somewhat of a plan !-- I'll be the first to admit it is an evolving plan but I'm need a large amount of feminized seed -- More than anyone could afford to buy !-- So gotta make'm myself !-- First  get close with my Zombie Juice and genetic doubling ? -- Check !--Collect me a butt load of varieties! --Check !-- Make me a big a** bunch of feminized seed from all those varieties  since I haven't a clue which would work best !- All the while sharpening my grow game !-- Worst than happens is I end up with a bunch of very fine varieties !-


----------



## mrcane

No shortage of weed at keef's place...
     Whooooo hooooo.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I was thinking the same thing, wow keef, you have come a long way baby.  Nice buds..


----------



## Keef

I had good teachers Rose !-- Something bout to go wrong it's just been going too smooth lately !-- The rotation is working well enough but it'll get better !-- When I kick up the veg time I'm need more room !


----------



## Keef

VCD -- Variety Chasing Disease -- As U can see I don't have it !-- I don't need anymore !- but U know I might be able to shoehorn in a lemon or something !-- Don't judge me U bunch a pot heads !


----------



## Keef

Making medicine !-- Depends on how much I'm making -- More than about this I use my cap making machine ! 

View attachment 20170219_143647_001.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Man, I have smoked myself stupid twice today. My sense of time is off and I have napped 2x. What a way to spend the last few days of winter. Rain and windy today but still 76....tomorrow 80+ so time for spring cleaning / wake up the yard week...and it also is harvest time soon too so I'm gonna be a bit busy getting ready for spring.


----------



## umbra

More rain today...well for quite a few days. Bored, so I cleaned the cuttings and seedlings space and popped some more beans. Popped the FPOG 1C, Clifford, and hazelnut cream. Still waiting on some beans to arrive.


----------



## Keef

I didn't even get that much done Umbra !-- I wish I knew what part of the weather cause me these problems !-- I'm glad I don't get the infections like Bud !-- This bad enough !-- I didn't get much done today !-- Text with D.D. off and on -- I don't think she got the flu but just been running on empty and her body shut her down a few days !-- She seems better today !-- She singing the praises of the mighty B.B. and talking about stanky weed so she getting better !-- Wanted to know what was in them caps !-- I took the easy way out and said --Weed !


----------



## Keef

U know Umbra is the one sees patterns so when there was a new member called - Sarbmu --I saw nothing unusual !


----------



## Keef

Did I just imagine that or have a letter out of place ? -- I don't know anymore !


----------



## Keef

I probably shouldn't took so many caps ?


----------



## Keef

Just wanted to say I watch the news and I'm proud of it and not so much down with who U gonna believe ? -- Me or your lying a** eyes !--


----------



## St_Nick

Evening everyone.  I'm putting the girls to bed and thought I would share a pic 

View attachment 20170219_193320.jpg


----------



## Keef

Evening Nick !-- Can't be too much bud porn !-- Work it !-- I'm working some some of this old Widow this evening !-- She still do the trick !-- Probably took too many caps I'm doing the Crab Walk! -- Coulda swore I passed myself in the hall while ago but we didn't speak !-- He looked all stoned a sheet !-- Stand there looking at me with that wobble head thing working !--


----------



## St_Nick

Yah, well I'm doing pretty well myself.  I ran the still yesterday and now I been tokin' on some of last summers thai.


----------



## Keef

Not a bad evening ? -- Can U see well enough to see if your toe got well ? -- This 4 box rotation is working for me just about time I get a little harvest dried and in a jar it's  time to do it again !-- I don't get those big a** harvest like ya'll do but I'm growing faster than we use it !-- Time to start building up a reserve so I can start pressing some oil ! --


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tis the season for sure!  Good evening OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487286809519.jpg


----------



## Keef

I was playing goldilocks and the 3 bears today !-- Tasted that Strawberry Brandy an POW !-- No sweetness at all and way to potent !-- Then I tasted that Apple Jack made from Mott's Applesauce with cinnamon !--Gonna be very nice but still a little sweet !-- Then a taste of the Blueberry !-- That right there is about perfect !-- I got 5 gallons more of Strawberry Wine to temper this gallon with and 5 gallons Pear wine Made from Libby's Pears in heavy syrup !-- Makes a nice brandy !-- I need to pour some on some ice cream and light it up like I saw on T.V. !--


----------



## Keef

They was sure I done put U in a shallow grave D.D. !-- She lives !-- U smell like weed-- U been getting high ?


----------



## St_Nick

Know what Keef?  I'm gonna half to make me up some apple pie brandy myself.  Same thing you do but make up 1/2 gallon (start with a galon & bloil it down) that you season down like an apple pie, tou know, nutmeg, cinnamon and the like.  Add that to the mix before you ferment it.  At least thats what I gonna do.


----------



## St_Nick

D.D.   that dude looks like Pimp Daddy!  Hope yer well. 

View attachment rabbit-pothead-not-just-hippies.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick 1st time I used canned caramel apple pie filling and she worked just fine !-- I opened the can poured it into the blender added some water and let'er rip! -- Used a can per gallon and my required 1 lb of sugar per gallon !-- filled the bucket up with water add some red star and let it run !-- Just thought I'd try Applesauce with the thought of maybe cooking it some with some spices too !-- Watermelon season I'm get some melons and kick it !-- Makes some fine brandy if U get the sweetness right !


----------



## Keef

U know those big water bottle Bud post a pic of ? -- I was thinking one them 5 gallon glass water bottles might slide right down in one of those great big crawfish boiling pots ( like I already got ) like a double boiler -- Froze off mash go in -- Heat it up vapor come out the bottle thru a copper tube thru a rubber plug to a thump keg then out and to a worm !-- Shouldn't have to worry about scorching the mash !


----------



## Keef

Before this all ever made was sugar liquor !-- 100 gallons of water --100 lbs of sugar and a lb pound of yeast !-- Fermented and cook it off in a submarine still !


----------



## Keef

I definitely took too large a dose of caps !-- Got to close one eye to focus !


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMuDRBxodlM[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I like Jack White's version of Jolene !-- I like everything Jack White has done !- White Stripes !
What can U say about Linda except - Respect !


----------



## Kraven

Just about warm enough to fill the sub........


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRP8d7hhpoQ[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

I done cracked open a mason tonight


----------



## St_Nick

Steve's ma man


----------



## Keef

I made it up Kraven !- Musta been high and outta my mind cause I don't even know what them words I used means ! -- Musta read in the bible or something !-- I had a head injury must enter outta my mind !


----------



## Keef

I know that pic Kraven don't even got to listen !-- Not a musical instrument involved !--
How about some new Blues ? -- Kaleo -- Way Down We Go !


----------



## Keef

One day I make some heavenly Southern Comfort 100 proof of course !-- I got a place to start but gonna take lots of trial and error !--


----------



## Keef

For me the brewing is all connected to my grow !-- I know it ain't bottled CO 2 but it is more than the plants would have !-- I also gonna be make a regular batch of RSO and Everclear is expensive so it seems right and proper I should make my own !-- Pennies on the dollar !-- I need to work on that skill set and be keep it sharp !-- Less water in the alcohol the more better !


----------



## Keef

Something else been eating at me too !-- When we do an alcohol extraction unless it is for RSO-- the water soluble compounds are the enemy !-- I will have to try this eventually !-- Why can't I use some my RO water and leach every friggin thing that is water soluble out the weed by water changes over several days !-- When I get nothing but clear water I redry the weed !-- Bone a** dry !-- Then do an alcohol wash !-- Might solve that problem and this got nothing at all to do with the easiest way to make e-cig oil !


----------



## Keef

I was gonna sign off for the night !-- We got a Severe Thunderstorm Watches and Warning -- and a tornado watch! -- I'm not high enough for this sheet yet !


----------



## umbra

Alan Watts...

http://youtu.be/lMVeok7Z1XQ


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC.   Too early for human consumption!  Today will be my 1st orientation day on the unit. Just love days! Only 2 weeks, then I go to nights for good. It will be nice to have a routine again. Heavy rain here right now. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487376623594.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Morning all 12 down 12 up.....good germ rates.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC...12 for 12 Kraven is batting 100 now for a dozen girls...Tea and a puff:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !-- I might live !-- Better today but still feeling a little beat up !-- The plan today is to stay high and watch the " Not My" protest on the news because it amuses me !


----------



## Kraven

They are all fems....I sho don't like surprises


----------



## Keef

U gonna need more white plastic spoons Kraven ! -- I got 3 different Strawberry girls and trying to keep them and thier clones straight hurts my head !-- After I harvest them I can see which one I want !-- Then I can go back to only one girl per variety !-- Stormed good last night early this morning -- Still raining !-- Pack another pipe and make some more coffee ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Who U calling pot head Hopper ? -- U get some of that rain ?
I was just sitting here with a fresh cup of coffee thinking -- I wonder if a clever fellow could ferment some sweet coffee ? -- What's this in the pipe ? -- I'm kinda liking it !-- Caps is kicking in too !-- Gonna be a high day !-
Be nice to hear from the rest of the west coast !-- Cane O.K. but where Rose and Umbra the Aquaman ?


----------



## Rosebud

West coast reporting in... Good morning. Rain, rain, rain.  Is this the desert i live in. I wanted to work outside and it is a soaked ground...to slimy for this rosebud.... we need wind and lots of it.

So because I am still psychologically damaged from thip last summer, i over sprayed my beautiful plants last week and they are burnt... what am i new?  they will still be ok, just not beautiful any more. damn.


----------



## umbra

Good morning guys and gals. Yes more rain. Rose, we got plenty of extra wind here, you can have some. Rose, I feel like a newbie quite a bit since moving to Cali. It's a hard feeling to shake.


----------



## Keef

West Coast lives !-- I am a newbie grower and if I ever say I know everything about growing weed ? -- Someone just slap me up side the head !-- All I hope to do is grasp a working knowledge of growing !
I accept that sometimes all hell gonna break loose !-- Anytime things are going well is just the time between grow disasters !-- I figure sooner or later I'll learn to deal with most !
Been cloning this morning !-- Finally got my Purple Haze straightened out -- I had 2 girls -- 1 made color the other didn't !-- I got the clones of the 2 confused so I revegged the base of the purple girl !-- She give me my clones this morning !


----------



## Keef

Run the battery down on my scooter trying to start it !-- I think it had set awhile and got some old gas in it !
Anyway D.D. ordered me a battery charger be here tomorrow! -- I ain't riding in the rain anyway !-- My old battery charger wouldn't work and met with a shattering end !-- I don't want to talk about it !-- It just happened !-- No bullets were involved !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Run the battery down on my scooter trying to start it !-- I think it had set awhile and got some old gas in it !
> Anyway D.D. ordered me a battery charger be here tomorrow! -- I ain't riding in the rain anyway !-- My old battery charger wouldn't work and met with a shattering end !-- I don't want to talk about it !-- It just happened !-- No bullets were involved !



Hope your day starts to get better my friend :48:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning guys and gals. Yes more rain. Rose, we got plenty of extra wind here, you can have some. Rose, I feel like a newbie quite a bit since moving to Cali. It's a hard feeling to shake.



Umbra you are goldin ticket looks pretty amazing my friend


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Going to be harvesting in about two weeks.  I read on YouTubes that you can throw your mj  into 3 days of darkness before cutting her down.  What does anyone think?


----------



## Keef

I doing good today Bud the battery charger -- Died yesterday morning !-- How's the face?  -- I'm glad my injury didn't involve the lower jaw or the jaw  joint !-- I just shattered everything from the zygomatic arch      ( cheek bone) --around the lower part of the eye and the nose down to the teeth !-- Look at little like the terminator under the skin !-- I guess I don't get sinus infections because there is no sinus there !-- Then doctors asked U what kind of pain meds help !-- U not supposed to ask someone like me what kind of drugs U want !-- The battle to get off narcotics was epic ! -- Almost killed me !


----------



## Budlight

When your flushing GH and using a flushing additive how long do you guys run your flushing additive for in Hydro


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness when U get your new knee ? -- Put it into dark and find out !-- It may help on some varieties !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I doing good today Bud the battery charger -- Died yesterday morning !-- How's the face?  -- I'm glad my injury didn't involve the lower jaw or the jaw  joint !-- I just shattered everything from the zygomatic arch      ( cheek bone) --around the lower part of the eye and the nose down to the teeth !-- Look at little like the terminator under the skin !-- I guess I don't get sinus infections because there is no sinus there !-- Then doctors asked U what kind of pain meds help !-- U not supposed to ask someone like me what kind of drugs U want !-- The battle to get off narcotics was epic ! -- Almost killed me !



I'm definitely doing a lot better today Keef I tell you this sinus infection is really starting to kick my *** I guess the doctors are talking about finally doing some surgery to open them up a little bigger hope they don't change their mind I would really have to say some of your girls are looking pretty frostalicious :48:


----------



## ness

Everything is A O:K at the home front.  TJ is in FL.  They buried his Dad Sat.  He said it went well.  They release a lot of Butterflies into the air at the end of the service.  

Set up my new lights.  And the heat gets high.  When TJ gets back he is going to cut into the ceiling or wall for a fan.  The heat is 77 and the hum is 58.  Not to bad right now.  I'm looking forward in start some new beans.  It will not be until around the 12th of March after my knee surgery on the 6th of March.  I hope I will be able to get around by then.


----------



## Keef

I can do better but for now Bud I'm O.K. with the grow !-- I feel bad for U on those sinus infections !-- Hurt so bad U can't think !-- I went buck wild planting seed all spring and summer !-- I got almost all sexed now and it is getting more than  a little complicated -- I gotta start writing stuff down !-- I'm running about 6 of those little plants per box they don't all get along !-- I got negative knowledge bout this flushing stuff ya'll do !


----------



## Keef

Give it another week Ness !-- Takes awhile to get back on your feet after a total knee operation !


----------



## ness

Keef this Hippies Dawg is not much to talk about, but I am looking forward in smoking her.  She does have a tiny bit of frost on her.  

Bud that is what I want to see is the frostness on my plants.  I got the time and I know I will get it right one of these days.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I'm definitely doing a lot better today Keef I tell you this sinus infection is really starting to kick my *** I guess the doctors are talking about finally doing some surgery to open them up a little bigger hope they don't change their mind I would really have to say some of your girls are looking pretty frostalicious :48:


 My oldest son's upper jaw didn't grow in relation to his lower jaw, so they did orthonatic surgery and removed his upper jaw. They used a cadaver bone to take up the amount to move his jaw forward. His entire sinus cavity was exposed during the surgery. They saw a deviated septum and while trying to repair it, his nose collapsed and required a complete rhinoplasty before reattaching his jaw. That was when he was in HS.


----------



## Keef

I know Ness I threw the rest of those seed out !-- Don't plant no more they a disappointment !-- When U better plant that feminized Master Kush seed !-- Soon as it is tall enough cut  the top off and root it !-- I grow some came out the same pack of seed and I'm quite pleased with it !-- Got a unique smell to her I think you'll like !


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Keef this Hippies Dawg is not much to talk about, but I am looking forward in smoking her.  She does have a tiny bit of frost on her.
> 
> Bud that is what I want to see is the frostness on my plants.  I got the time and I know I will get it right one of these days.



Ness I'm going to try my luck on doing a few crosses if I succeed I will send you some can't guarantee what they will be but they should be pretty good I'll keep you posted


----------



## Keef

I'm looking for a boy too !-- I got Herrman the Wonder Berry and I got a plan for him but I'm looking for a special fellow !-- Bud and I bout to  pull off an international strawberry cross ! -- We see if some of those Strawberry seed can make to Ness !-- Be a couple months before she is moving real well anyway !-- 
I got more blueberry than U can shake a stick at !-- Might do like Umbra and just do a box of Blueberry !
I like the B.B. but Umbra it is looking like U out did yourself on this GDP-X-BPU !-- Dam she frosty so early and smell of blueberries !


----------



## Keef

This her and she about 7 weeks in !-- 1 st run where I just sexed her took some cuts and let her go !
Then the girls doing what they do ! 

View attachment 20170220_123358-1.jpg


View attachment 20170220_123414.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'm looking for a boy too !-- I got Herrman the Wonder Berry and I got a plan for him but I'm looking for a special fellow !-- Bud and I bout to  pull off an international strawberry cross ! -- We see if some of those Strawberry seed can make to Ness !-- Be a couple months before she is moving real well anyway !--
> 
> I got more blueberry than U can shake a stick at !-- Might do like Umbra and just do a box of Blueberry !
> 
> I like the B.B. but Umbra it is looking like U out did yourself on this GDP-X-BPU !-- Dam she frosty so early and smell of blueberries !





I should have that strawberry cough cross white rhino boy Pollen for you soon to hear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Figured I would throw up a couple pics of the headband raspberry Kush that Kraven helped me straighten out 

















And then to pick of a few of the other girls







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Go Bud !-- I do like some bud porn !-- Frosty !- Frosty !


----------



## Keef

No hurry on that pollen Bud !--I got some little rooted cuts but nothing ready for bloom and the ones in bloom way too far along to breed !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Go Bud !-- I do like some bud porn !-- Frosty !- Frosty !



thanks buddy :48:


----------



## Keef

U know the tune just jump right in !-Ain't like this the first attempt ! 

View attachment 20170220_131220.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Very nice Bud, sure looks great. HB looks to be doing perfect, good job...she looks right on schedule. Peace


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Give it another week Ness !-- Takes awhile to get back on your feet after a total knee operation !


 
Will do keef, I'm scared, I don't want to be in pain.  But, if it is going to make me walk better, I'll think I'll give it a go.  Got to do one more flush on the old girl through her into the dark and harvest in 3 days.  I'm late, I'm late for my wake and bake.  Got to fix this.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Sure it will hurt Ness but it'll be worth it !-- They'll  give U plenty pain meds to help too !-- U gonna be fine !
Still raining at the beach ! -- Kinda of a bummer !-- 
One day Bud I'll move to one or 2 plants per box but I gotta do like I do or I wouldn't have enough room for what I got now !-- Vegging them longer and blooming fewer bigger plants  is tempting but I need the room for now !-- My time for them big beauties be coming one day !


----------



## umbra

Bud very nice job


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> This her and she about 7 weeks in !-- 1 st run where I just sexed her took some cuts and let her go !
> Then the girls doing what they do !


 
Looking good Keef.  I bet she'll smoke pretty good when she finish.


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Ness I'm going to try my luck on doing a few crosses if I succeed I will send you some can't guarantee what they will be but they should be pretty good I'll keep you posted


 
Thank You, Bud, that will be great.  Can't wait until, I get my flowering room going.  This spring it will be done, well I'm pushing for spring anyhow.


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Figured I would throw up a couple pics of the headband raspberry Kush that Kraven helped me straighten out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then to pick of a few of the other girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
There are looking good, Bud.  Nice grow.


----------



## Keef

Wish I woulda been able to participate in the "Festivities " today !-- Pics of the crowds were probably photoshopped anyway !-- They even had a gathering in Austin !-- If I woulda known ahead time I mighta been there ! -- It is hard to avoid some topics !


----------



## yarddog

i pollinated a few girls this weekend, i had saved pollen from a blackberry snow lotus male, hit a bbsl and a bpu in bloom with it.  i hope the pollen is still ok. i took it two months ago, put it in a small glass jar with a few grains of uncooked rice and stored it in the fridge. used a watercolor brush to dust a few bud sites. will know in a few days if it went well. Looking forward to trying the bbsl bpu cross. i might be able to find a keeper in there somewhere.
Going to make some changes in the grow room. going to scale down bloom from 4x6 to 4x4, and incorporate veg into the bloom cabinet. also going to an led fixture in veg. scaling down, and combining the two spaces into one should save me about 18 Kw a day. I am running 12 plants in the 4x6 space, i just don't need that much space. and it is time consuming, and expensive to run a space that large for no reason.


----------



## WeedHopper

Just saying Howdy.
You guys are growing some nice Dank. Keep up the good work.
Enjoyed my 3 days at home,,now i gotta pack my stuff and head out tomorrow.  Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

It's an ever evolving process Dog !-- That  BPU -x-BBSL --That should be a winner !-- Maybe  U could squeeze out a strong BlackBerry -- That would be nice !-- It all ends up back at power usage don't it ?-- I got lucky starting with LEDs !-- Right wrong or indifferent U can grow fine weed under them with a lot less  power consumption! -- The big producers can use them expensive  Jesus lights and stuff -- I'll manage !-- In my mind it don't matter how big the bud is U still got to break it up to get it in the pipe !-- I grow da hell out some popcorn !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Had to order a light to help in the tent. Bought a cheap 4 cob led. Upgrade it later. 
If its decent I will buy 3 more. 
Time to get High.


----------



## Keef

Be safe Hopper !


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks my Friend.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Hippy -- I don't have any experience with Cobb LEDs-- I did finally find a spot in the grow to set up a work table and get off the floor !--I can fix and rebuild these Mars Hydro except for building light boards !
I'm giving some of my older round LEDs to Giggy -- I Can't Ship them till D.D. around with the car !-- I know Giggy was gonna have a scope or something on his shoulder !-- Before that I told him maybe he could fix them -- I think I'm fix them before I send them to him !-- Then all he got to do is hang them !-- P.S. -- look inside the black LED -- I was told there would be seed inside ! -- Get well soon Giggy !


----------



## Kraven

Evening Keef, WH Bud, Rose, Umbra, WH, YD and ness.....slamming some AC/DC in my grape and still got the mason uncapped. Grilling T- Bones and making baked potatoes and salads, and hot apple pie with a scoop of homemade ice cream for desert. Plenty of Sun sweet tea to wash it down...82f  today and its spring...tomorrow and all week is wake up the yard. Then gonna smoke myself blind again. Peace


----------



## Keef

Spaghetti with garlic bread and a Caesar salad is what I'm thinking !-- 
Kraven -- I was just looking up the dates different fruit are ripe in my area !-- About 2 weeks away from Strawberry season !-- I'm need more 5 gallon fermenters !-- Then Blackberry followed by Watermelon and Blueberry season !-- I'm need more sugar and yeast too !--


----------



## Keef

I'm do this under protest but somebody got to taste that brandy and see how it's  developing !-- 3 kinds Brandy and 2 wines !-- and I don't drink anymore ? -- Where D.D. ? -This her job ! - I know the Strawberry needs some work !-- Here goes !


----------



## WoodHippy

BudLight looks Dynamite. I have seen video of folks upgrading led lights. I will reverse engineer this thing.  Got some left over brisket. French Fries, Brisket, Cheese Oh Yea. 
Keef did a test run on the wine. 16 oz in 6 out. Not bad at all. Will need some Sugar.


----------



## Keef

Hippy in da house !-- That Strawberry mule kick got to be sweetened some !-Good thing I got another 5 gallons of Strawberry Wine to freeze off --It'll be nice but potent whew !- The Apple Jack gonna be nice but it needs some time for the sediment to fall out !-- Then I rack it and she clean up nice !-- Gonna be very good !-- Blueberry comes out right every dam time !-- I sweetened the Strawberry so I have to taste it again !-- Building up my nerve first !-- That was like Strawberry lightening !-- I better smoke some more first !
Hippy 5 gallons of Strawberry Wine and I got 3 quarts of brandy !-- POW !-- Upside the head !--


----------



## Rosebud

Hi you guys, all i have is left over pot roast... could be a french dip for mr rb....hmm not sure..
Kraven you are eating like a king. yum.

I just have to say MP is cruising, lots of old peeps stopping by and love all the botm action.  Lots of new members and lots of folks helping others. thanks you guys.


----------



## mrcane

Yep 420 something:48:
Left over pot roast here tonight also Rose


----------



## Keef

Spaghetti turned into Mac and Cheese with bacon instead !-- I am full now and there was caps in my belly !
I'm gonna get pretty high I bet ?- Maybe I should take some more just to be sure ?
I don't know how it happened but I had trim -- I had hash bags -- It all kinda fuzzy after that !-- Might better see if there is some more in the pipe !-- 4:20 -- I'm in!


----------



## Keef

I don't have dry ice but it is not that dirty ? 

View attachment 20170220_191252-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks like a good puck to me. You got a T handle press? I press 2gr a puck and 4 will fit into a film canaster real nice...just sayin.  I'm gonna shake out soon, this week sometime because I got girls that need to come down starting Thursday. This is gonna be a busy week fosure.


----------



## Keef

I do need a press Kraven !--I just packed the lose keif in a pill bottle best I could !--I'm just smoke it anyway !
Still not sure how I got started ?


----------



## Kraven

Whew...belly full, eyes heavy....now it's onto the Slayer and a nice restful evening enjoying some music and finishing off this mason.


----------



## Keef

I heard that Kraven !-- I need one them rolling walkers !-- Them caps kicking in and no I didn't need to take anymore !-- Ya'll a bad influence on me ! -- Let me get high all the time and stuff !-- That's  not very responsible !-- U should be ashamed of yourselves !-- I'm pray for U !


----------



## Keef

U know ? -- Excuse me just had one the wave things go thru my head !-- O.K. !-- Wait !-- I'm good !-- Anyway U know how sharks have a feeding frenzy ?-- Dog got a BlackBerry Snow Lotus male -- Bud got a Strawberry Rhino male -- U don't ever know for sure what Kraven and Umbra got going but I sense a breeding frenzy coming soon !-- I got my boy Herrman the Wonder Berry ( Williams Wonder -x- Plush Berry ) !-- Umbra I needs to talk to U about that Plush Berry male !-- How U do that ? -- This no second rate male ya'll !-- 
I got his step sisters by a couple different mommas !-- It was him !-- Anyway --U want Potent Fruity I got the male for U !-- I think we should set a date in the future a couple months or so --trade some pollen and go buck wild breeding ! -- Amongst us we got plenty fine genetics !-Kraven and Umbra got they own sources but we do alright !--- That BBSL Dog got ? -- I got some children and grandchildren of that Snow Lotus !-- That's a special mom right there !-- Seems like whatever they bred it to it made it better !-- Momma of this Snow Desiel I got -- Grandmother to the Blue T.E. !-- (Child of a Tranquil Elephantizer mom and B.B. dad  )!-- Be cool to start stacking descendants of the Snow Lotus and she what shakes out! -- Breeding Frenzy ?


----------



## umbra

I took clones of the Oregon Lemon male and the TK Goji male for future projects. I have 2 purple pineapple bomb males that I really liked. Lots of stuff getting popped.


----------



## Keef

I shouldn't start anymore seed !-- I want to but I shouldn't !-- I got a mess-- an organized mess !
but --
 O.K. !-- I got too many friggin girls and I'm not sure what da hell I'm do !-- Except smoke some of each until I find something to let go !-- So far only thing I've let slide is Bubblicious !-- Good smoke but the terps were all wrong !-- Like rotting fruit in a bowl of fuel oil !-- Lots of possibilities I just had too much other stuff !
So much I haven't tried too !-- I never had anything remotely pineapple !-- Lemon only faintly !-- So many varieties  to smoke so little time !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Umbra, got any green crack in your seed bank?


----------



## Keef

Rose I have often wondered -- Do U think Umbra got a card catalogue or some kind of filing system for seed ? -- I kinda picture Umbra seed kinda like a library! -- He got to go look up shelf and row or whatever just to find the ones he after !-- Cuz U got like a Kush section or is it cross referenced by breeder ? -- I keep mine in a pile of bottles !


----------



## Budlight

Thank you umbra and kraven I greatly appreciate your guyses compliments they mean a lot to me


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone is having an excellent evening :48:


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Hey Umbra, got any green crack in your seed bank?



Funny you mention the Green Crack Rose I was thinking about picking some up my self what are your thoughts on it I can find it pretty cheap around  I'm going to assume there's probably a few different breeders who would you guys say is the best breeder for the green crack


----------



## St_Nick

Evening everyone.  Who knew you had to carry proof of insurance in your vehicle?  I cleaned out the jeep the other day and evidently I was to thorough.  Ah well.  I could expand on my day but lets just say it all ended well.   I also have the lid off the mason jar.  Tomorrow I get my glasses, another 350' of lumber,  get the Jeep inspected and that ought to about do it.  

My plants are just coasting along at day 34 but I got to tell ya.   That unknown Nirvana Sativa I have going is starving to death.  It has evidently leached all the nutrients out of the soil and its looking for more.  I'm feeding it Dr. Earth and it seems like I need to give it a nitrogen bath.  It literally grows every time I feed it.  Don't feed it and it yellows almost over night.  I've really never seen anything like it.


----------



## Keef

Got me looking at Green Crack !-- I hate U people !-- U know I'm sick !-- I don't need any more varieties! 
I might be able to ---- No !-- I'm good !-- They got it at Elev8 seed !

Nick -- What U gonna do with that Thang ? -- My first run in with an auto I thought it was an unnatural abomination and I kilt it before it could infect the world !-- U don't bloom till I say !-- I'm a cloner I got no use for such a thing !


----------



## Budlight

Thank you woodhippy

What would you guys say the flavor and smell is of the nurse Larry


----------



## St_Nick

Well,  its 34 days into flower so I guess we going to keep on keeping on.  Learned my lesson though.  I have 8 clones of this thing and I will treat em different.  I should run them around my grow room like Ivy.  I could plant one in the corner and just put hooks in the wall to support it.  Has tons of bud sites but the buds all look like foxtails.  I;ll try to get some decent pics in the morning before the lights go bright.

:48:


----------



## Keef

Bud that's  the Nurse's trick !-- Just about everytime I think I got it figured out I realize it got me again!-- Slight floral / earthy ?


----------



## Keef

Sound like she gonna work U Nick !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hey Umbra, got any green crack in your seed bank?


 I have it as 2 different crosses. You are welcome to either one. 1st is Bodhi's green lotus; 2nd is SickMed Seeds psycho crack. Just let me know.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake time !-- I saw something this morning I think I'm have to have !-- Someone done scaled up one of those quad drones -- Put motorcycle type seat and handle bars on one !-- The man was driving that "drone" around inside a warehouse bout 3 feet off the ground! -- Like a cross between a drone and a  motorcycle !-- I needs me one !


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....rise and shine, wake and bake:48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, start of a busy time again...looks rainy, thats not on the agenda for yard care. Got to get 12 starts up potted and my coco chunk has not arrived...I called yesterday and they said it was gonna be shipped today. Sure is getting popular now that a few of use are using it and getting good results. So gonna try to use what little I have left for the seedlings and then as the week progresses into the chop I'll just have to roll with it. Got my coffee and some Star Fighter, should get these old bones moving. Peace


----------



## mrcane

Raining here also..have six little one's that need to up pot also and I am waiting on some perlite. My local grow shop closed now depending on amazon..


----------



## Keef

Sunshine and a high of 85 today !-- I guess that thing ya'll call "Winter" is over !-- 

Kraven those storms spanked us early yesterday morning don't take them too lightly !
Lights been on an hour and I haven't made it in to take a look yet !-- U know I been wondering if I could put me a cherry tomatoe plant in the grow some where !-- Would U grow them in veg or bloom ? -- Spring is coming so might better put in herbs and stuff !-- I got a 5 gallon bucket outside that has green onions in it !
For 3 years I've had all the green onions we need and cold weather hasn't killed them yet ! -- I clone some Parsley -- Thyme - Cilantro and other herbs out the grocery store grow all I want ! -- I need some tomatos !


----------



## Keef

I'm waiting on Amazon too !-- They bringing my new  battery charger today so I be all easy rider on the Scooter this afternoon !-- Need to crank it and run all the old gas out !-- If it has any water in the tank -- I got a pint of Everclear !-- I be riding today one way or another !-- Scooter got a lift up seat big enough for like one the pound bags or a gallon of milk !-- I never had a bike that had a trunk !


----------



## Rosebud

Your grow shop closed??? Why? bummer Cane.

Raining here too, hard... 

Umbra, that is the best news, made my day. I would love to try the bodhi green lotus... oh man i am excited... thank you  thank  you thank you.


----------



## Keef

There's that Snow Lotus again !--


----------



## Keef

I have a confession !-- My old battery charger wouldn't work so I kilt it with a 20 ounce framing hammer !
One minute I was getting pissed off -- The next minute the problem was no more !-- Don't even know where the hammer was !-- That old eswing framing hammer will still sink a nail !-- Don't be like me !


----------



## Rosebud

wilson just dumped my coffee in the keyboard and it still works and wilson is still alive.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC.  Time to light 'em up! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487521639858.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Hello ofc.   Been super busy.   I ordered parts to get one of my street bikes running, and a tail light to mae the dirt bike street legal again.   I am excited to ride this year.


----------



## N.E.wguy

eating some gummie bears 

i made some vg tincture gonna try to make some gummie worms any one made any b4 ?

Gorilla Glue shatter for the late arrival to teh waking baking


----------



## Keef

What up NE ? -- Nap Wake and Bake !-- D.D. trying to sneak my picture in without anyone knowing !-- No but but there is a striking resemblance !--


----------



## Rosebud

NEw Guy, You might ask Ston-loc if he has. He makes awesome jolley ranchers. I think he has done gummies, but not for sure.


----------



## Kraven

I was talking to ston last night and he has developed a new product he calls "Bath Bombs". We were discussing how well it benefits sore tired achy muscles and also improves your outlook too. He is a wizard when it comes to canna products.


----------



## Rosebud

Stone is very talented. If i could get to my bathtub I have one to try.. I can't wait.  the ones with epsom salts have to be wonderful.  Is it epsom or epson.


----------



## Kraven

MGSO4 or commonly known as Epsom salt.


----------



## Keef

I think Nancy Reagan was on to something with that "Just Say No " just wrong time --wrong subject !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Time to feed the babies!  Good morning OFC!  If I make it thru these 2 weeks of days, I'll have this!  Cannot wait to go back to being on nights!  Hope you all have a very high day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487758902681.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc. Took this down Saturday.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Thanks  Dog !-- I didn't even know I needed some bud porn this morning! -- Nice !
What we gonna do today O.F.C. ? --- Gonna hit 85 today !-- Scooters  running again so I am mobile !


----------



## mrcane

Nice color YD....
Gooood Morning O.F.C....
Hope that everyone has a beautiful day...
Looks like a little cold front coming our way, looks like a little snow too.......:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane in da house !-- I'm still moving kinda slow Chief !-- Feeling old !


----------



## mrcane

Keef more caps you will come around...


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.   Took a minute but check this out 

View attachment 20170222_083736.jpg


View attachment 20170222_083749.jpg


View attachment 20170222_083758.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Is that your Tai stick Nick?  Nice


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry cane, this is my runaway Sativa.  I'm trying to figure out how to get the buds to bulk up.  I think they need something.  Wish they was looking like yarddogs.  Those are some super nice looking buds.


----------



## Keef

Nick I think it just got a ways to go !-- I bet it bulk up !-- That's  what I hate about growing an unknown !-- Got no idea how long it takes to finish and other stuff !--U watch it --Looks like maybe half way thru bloom !
Still looks good !


----------



## St_Nick

I dunno Keef, you may be right.  It is fer sure an unknown.  That one stalk that is above the others is 9 ft long.  Growing indoors I gotta admit it will produce a ton if she bulks up and amounts to something.  Day 35.


----------



## Keef

Pics that U get high and forget what's  what !-- Glad they got labels ! 

View attachment 20170222_084515.jpg


View attachment 20170222_084333.jpg


View attachment 20170222_084541.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick day 35 -- She may take 3 months to finish !-- She does bulk up U set on sativa for awhile !--


----------



## Kraven

Nick, sats will typically look a bit airy like that but tend to bulk up quite a bit in the end. It's hard to find a sat with rock hard nugs, to me thats the beauty of them lovely sexy girls....nothing in the world looks a sexy as a happy Sativa and your girls are happy. Peace


----------



## Keef

She do look like she happy and healthy Nick !- If she takes 15 weeks to finish U gonna have your hands full !--
I think I'm going buck wild and fire up a box for fresh cuts and take a bunch -- Veg will provide the plants for a 4 box rotation but I'm bout to add 4 more !-- Got to have the plants or it means nothing !-- I get the cuts started now cause take me couple months to get it right !-- Take the Best !-- Leave the Rest !


----------



## St_Nick

Thats what I am guessing, about 11 - 13 weeks to finish.  I have two of them in flower.  If they bulk up I am guessing about 1/2 lb per plant.  I know my thai yields about 6-8 oz per plant indoors but it takes 6 weeks of true veg  to produce enough plant to support that yield and 13 weeks of flower to give a yield like that.  And the humidity has to stay above 50% or it all gets fluffy.  Right now the biggest single problem I am having is trying to get the humidity up in the flower room.  It runs about 15 20 % without help in there


----------



## yarddog

Nick, that is a good looking sativa. she has some long, fine legs. 
I have a sativa that runs over 11 weeks and she is a stingy girl, she bulks up about 9 weeks, and hits the last build up about the last two weeks. still does not deliver much weight, but she packs a speedy punch. that strain is Killing fields x B.P.U. the bpu adds some weight, and gives a little color to her. i don't like the looooong bloom time, but i do like the effects of the smoke. 
Keef, man your grow has improved a lot the past year. just in what pic's i see of your stuff. 
Hiya Mr. Cane, glad to see you around..


----------



## St_Nick

I gotta say Keef, them little midgits of yours got some beautiful, frosty nugs.  I remain hopeful for mine, otherwise I would kill 'em and move something else in  there.:48:


----------



## St_Nick

As you can see,  the veg room has a few choices.   I'll grow in about anything that holds dirt and water.   The blue pot has Thai.   I'm going to put her in the a special place outside this year. 

You outdoor gardeners best be getting ready.  Spring is around the corner.


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry.  Call me Rufus. 

View attachment 20170222_102418.jpg


----------



## Keef

Any port in a storm Nick !-- If it'll hold dirt and drain somebody gonna grow in it !-- 

Take # 1 gazillion -- B.B. King sprouts treated with a dilute weed killer !-- What I'm trying to do is during cell division that Zombie Juice post to interfere with cell division so I end up with a plant with a double set of DNA  --(or instructions for a plant like a blueprint) -- We rolling them genetic bones again ! -- Now we wait ! 

View attachment 20170222_092927-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

I would be afraid to slow down in your place.....you might toss some dirt on me and a plant lol......my friend the o'l hippy does the same, it just shows your cool with non conformity


----------



## St_Nick

Really wish I had a pure Indica.  I had a pure Afghani Kush but I lost it about a year and a half ago to a thieving grandson.  Haven't had a full nights sleep since.


----------



## St_Nick

You got that right Kraven!  I get ambitious sometimes!  I just dropped another 1/2 dozen seeds this morning for another attempt outside.  Last year they were oing well until the local gas people sprayed their pipeline right-of -way with weedkiller.  My outdoor grow must have been down wind.  Lets just say it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra is 5  regular Tahoe OG seeds worth 80 bucks


----------



## Keef

I guess we just find U an indica !-- Most of what I got is hybrids -- Some lean pretty heavy indica !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica ( I just label it the White Indica )--She get  Frosty early !-- I do got a boy with lots of indica !-- Most of what I got finishes close to 60 days !-- I'm impressed with what I see from GDP-x- BPU !
Another one of Umbra's  Bunch !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra is 5 regular Tahoe OG seeds worth 80 bucks


 It depends on where they are from and the breeder in my opinion.


----------



## Keef

Bud it'll take 11-12 weeks for that Tahoe  to finish !-- From what I hear she stanky !-- She come straight at U and take U down !-- Put that stupid look on your face !-- So I'm told !


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Really wish I had a pure Indica.  I had a pure Afghani Kush but I lost it about a year and a half ago to a thieving grandson.  Haven't had a full nights sleep since.



I'll take a look if I have any deep chunk seeds left it's a pure Indica from the 70s I will have to say it is my most favourite smoke I received some really expensive tuna Kush the other day and let me tell you it is some bomb Diggity but yet everybody still prefers my deep chunk the taste is nothing like I've ever tried before and the smell is nothing like I've ever smelt before hopefully I still have some left for you


----------



## Keef

11-12 weeks about right Umbra ?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> It depends on where they are from and the breeder in my opinion.



 There from The Cali Connection  just kind of hurt spending that kind of money for five regular seats with my luck 4 of them will come out a boy


----------



## St_Nick

Being lazy. 

View attachment 20170222_110600.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Looks like the sour diesel in the white cookie you're coming along pretty nice I'd have to say that deep chunk is a monster back there 







I would have to say this BB King sure grows up to be quite the monster as well







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> There from The Cali Connection just kind of hurt spending that kind of money for five regular seats with my luck 4 of them will come out a boy


 Yes those are expensive, but probably the best source of Tahoe. Mine was clone, so no idea where it came from originally.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Yes those are expensive, but probably the best source of Tahoe. Mine was clone, so no idea where it came from originally.



Thank you Umbra  after thinking about it for a bit it's only 20 bucks more for either the fruity pebbles or the mad scientists cheesecake do you think I might be better off going with one of those two I kind a need to stay around an 8 to 9 weeks  strain


----------



## Rosebud

oh you old farts, i am sitting with my little tablet at the lab waiting to get poked and all this beautiful pot porn is in full view of my neighbors.  Gorgeous sativa back there... looks great.  
Nurse larry can act like an indica if it goes amber.. I still have some f2's I am offering. It is very good smoke.


----------



## Keef

Surf is NOT up !-- Wild Beach !-- I was not over there getting high !-- I was high before I got there !-- 

View attachment 20170222_104240.jpg


View attachment 20170222_104256.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, that is nice to see. What is that bridge thing out there? do you not have big waves like up here?  beautiful day.. Thanks for that.


----------



## St_Nick

Rose,  I don't understand all the F1, F2 stuff but everyone raves about your Nurse Larry.  I would be honored to get the opportunity to grow some of that. 

 If you noticed I have some of Keef's Blueberry and some of the bub x  bb. I know one of them is the BB king just not sure which.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> oh you old farts, i am sitting with my little tablet at the lab waiting to get poked and all this beautiful pot porn is in full view of my neighbors.  Gorgeous sativa back there... looks great.
> Nurse larry can act like an indica if it goes amber.. I still have some f2's I am offering. It is very good smoke.



 Rose would it be OK to cross a male nurse and Larry with my mendocino purp


----------



## Keef

It is the Gulf Rose but the waves are usually 6 ft or so it is very calm today !-- Most times it decent surfing !-- It's also a wild beach !- No raking or anything and looks like the sea weed come early this year !--That "Bridge" thing is a pier !-- Can't tell U which one O.K. ? -- This is Texas !-- 
Kite boarding is big down here !-- D.D. wants to learn --I told her go ahead looks too much like a big shark lure to me ! -- A parachute pulling U around on a surf board looking thing !-- I could break all sorts of bones and stuff !-- Or a shark take the bait which I would appear to be !-- I haven't been able to get high enough yet !


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, please pm me your address.   When you breed two plants and you get seeds those are F1's  when you grow 2 F1's and make seeds, you get F2s.   I don't know much, but I think the different  gene expressions come thru more on F2's.. You have to get to f5's to get them stable.... I think, is that right Umbra or am i making stuff up.

I would love for you to grow her. she is awesome. I have one in veg now... I will show you.. she is over sprayed because of my issues w/ thrip. lolView attachment DSCF4642.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Next week I am going to try and order some GG#4.  I really want something that is going to put me out at night.  My last grow was Blueberry and it was good enough to warrent another go.  I think you have to grow a thing twice to really get a feel for it.  Takes one grow just to get a feel for what the plants need to do their best straight through and not have to guess from week to week to figure out what she wants.  Take this sativa for instance.  If I knew then what I know now,,,,,, well lets just say the clones look better then mom


----------



## Rosebud

That would be an awesome cross. I get seeds right?  Of course you can, but I really appreciate you asking. Thank you.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> That would be an awesome cross. I get seeds right?  Of course you can, but I really appreciate you asking. Thank you.



Of course I would send you some rose I think they will be a really great cross together


----------



## Budlight

I think I'm going to cross the white widow with the strawberry cough cross white rhino as well  that white widow is a very short plant and I'd like to get a little more height out of her so she can keep up with the Bb king  and the deep chunk


----------



## Keef

Nick I just took a mess of Nurse Larry clones !-- It is very good medicine and gets U high too !-- Good for pain- stress  !-- That F-1  F-2 stuff !-- 

If U breed 2 different  plants the seed from that breeding is F-1--- If U take those seed and grow them out and breed them-- those seed would be F-2 !--- The Nurse will do U right !-- Funny it is no more potent than my other stuff but peeps do like the Nurse !

Rose beat me to it !-- great minds and all !


----------



## Keef

Told U yesterday I feel a breeding frenzy coming on !-- I know they be some outstanding breeder but I keep running across all the varieties  that were accidents I figured I chunk some pollen maybe I have a happy accident too ?


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Thank you Umbra after thinking about it for a bit it's only 20 bucks more for either the fruity pebbles or the mad scientists cheesecake do you think I might be better off going with one of those two I kind a need to stay around an 8 to 9 weeks strain


 It depends on your goals. The Tahoe I had went 8 to 9 weeks. I would say it was indica dominant hybrid and the fpog and cheesecake are sativa dominant hybrids. From my point of view, I like Jaws as a breeder better than Swerve. Don't know much about mad scientist, though. IMO the thing that makes the cookies taste is the Durban poison and the thing that makes the fpog what it is, the green ribbon. So if taste is important I would go with either the fpog or cheesecake. Not that Tahoe doesn't taste good, it's more an OG taste and not as loud that's all.


----------



## Keef

I think this Nurse Larry only been in bloom bout a month !-- She bout to get busy !-- I'm with Nick --I gotta grow a girl a couple cycles before I feel like I know what to expect !-- This girl gonna do real well when I can turn her loose ! 

View attachment 20170222_112131-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> St Nick, please pm me your address. When you breed two plants and you get seeds those are F1's when you grow 2 F1's and make seeds, you get F2s. I don't know much, but I think the different gene expressions come thru more on F2's.. You have to get to f5's to get them stable.... I think, is that right Umbra or am i making stuff up.
> 
> I would love for you to grow her. she is awesome. I have one in veg now... I will show you.. she is over sprayed because of my issues w/ thrip. lolView attachment 241894


 Rose, you are correct.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Next week I am going to try and order some GG#4. I really want something that is going to put me out at night. My last grow was Blueberry and it was good enough to warrent another go. I think you have to grow a thing twice to really get a feel for it. Takes one grow just to get a feel for what the plants need to do their best straight through and not have to guess from week to week to figure out what she wants. Take this sativa for instance. If I knew then what I know now,,,,,, well lets just say the clones look better then mom


 The 2 strains I smoke to sleep and knock me out are GDP and Skywalker OG. The bubba kush I had was also great at the knock out. The gg#4 is sativa dominant and it will get you high, but sleep...not sure it is a good choice for that.


----------



## Keef

On the left is Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- On the right is GDP-X-Black Rose !-- U proud of yourself Umbra ? -- U should be !-- 
GDP-X-B.R.  gonna be good night time smoke ? 

View attachment 20170222_113331-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

The Nurse is --IN !--(da pipe ) 

View attachment 20170222_114309-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> It depends on your goals. The Tahoe I had went 8 to 9 weeks. I would say it was indica dominant hybrid and the fpog and cheesecake are sativa dominant hybrids. From my point of view, I like Jaws as a breeder better than Swerve. Don't know much about mad scientist, though. IMO the thing that makes the cookies taste is the Durban poison and the thing that makes the fpog what it is, the green ribbon. So if taste is important I would go with either the fpog or cheesecake. Not that Tahoe doesn't taste good, it's more an OG taste and not as loud that's all.



 Thank you  very much umbra lake always your words of wisdom mean a lot to me


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  I noticed a lot of the places that sell Jaws will only except cash or a  blank money order you think it'll be OK to send it all the way from Canada to them just a little nervous never done something like that before


----------



## yarddog

keef, i dont see no scooter tracks in the sand!!


----------



## Keef

They there Dog !-- We just had rain so the sand is packed good most places but it can get squirrelly real quick in fluffy sand !-- I had just pulled up and took the pics before a short ride !--
- Got to be careful that 125 ccs of raw power can get away from U ! -- It's  good to be on 2 wheels again !-- So it's  a scooter !-- It's  bout all I need !-- I find one them bales of kilos or as Umbra calls them square flounder  on the beach I can get it home !-- Wouldn't be sparing the horses coming home with it either !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra I noticed a lot of the places that sell Jaws will only except cash or a blank money order you think it'll be OK to send it all the way from Canada to them just a little nervous never done something like that before


 It's always a risk. I send with tracking so I know it made it there. But I have not had any issues with those places.


----------



## Keef

U know I always be experimenting with stuff ? -- I haven't change the nute water in my bloom boxes for over 10 weeks !-- 1st will be 12 weeks !-- Just topping off !-- Umbra said something once about the small guy not being able to compete with the big growers simply because of cost! -- That impressed me as being so true so I been looking for cheaper ways to grow !-- I know for sure I can run a whole bloom run without changing my nute water just top off !-- I got no run off so I have to just replace what the plants use !--Saves money over a res change every 2 weeks !-- The same with the LEDs -- I gotta learn to make them work for cost and I can !-- So I'm saving on nutes and RO water plus the work evolved !-- No grow medium and no waste except plant matter !- -


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> The 2 strains I smoke to sleep and knock me out are GDP and Skywalker OG. The bubba kush I had was also great at the knock out. The gg#4 is sativa dominant and it will get you high, but sleep...not sure it is a good choice for that.



Yup,  I'm aware of the keep ya going qualities of the GG#4.  I want it for a different reason,  It produces well and seems to be extremely popular with the guys who like to press rosin.  Thats why I want it anyways.  I love having something in the back for people to drool over and GG is definitely something thathas a impressive presentation.  It makes my eyes cross though.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I'm still nursing my little GG but to beat some this other stuff I got it gonna have to be bad to the bone !-- 
GDP -x- BPU gonna be a heavy oil producer !-- That's  where I'm headed Nick -- Turn everything but the fan leaves to hash and press it ! -- Then into a cartridge !


----------



## Keef

Bud sent me a link to a pneumatic press for bout $850 but I like that one like Umbra got !-- What did it cost Umbra -- $300--$350 ?


----------



## St_Nick

The prices on some of that stuff is just rediculous.  Kinda like 500.00 for the volcano.  Probably ain't an honest $50.00 in materials and labor in that thing but they want $500 for it.  two aluminum press blocks with built in heaters should be less then $100.00.  The press part of it can be had anywhere.  Harbor freight, Northern Hydraulics, sears, you name it.  I just don't understand why all these companies gots to be so tight.


----------



## Keef

Just like the gold rush Nick !-- In a way they mining the miners ! --U right about the blocks and any kinda press !-- I just don't have the tools to build anymore and I'd just hurt myself so I gotta buy what I need !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, you are absolutely right.  I just grew up around people who built what they needed.  I have always lived by the idea of "Get a price.  If the materials and the cost of buying the tools to build it adds up to 75% of the costs or less,  I am going to build it.  If I want just the one (like my roof) when I'm done I'll sell the tools and put the money to something more useful, like a cabinet saw so I can build my kitchen.  I can't do everything but I can figure out a lot.


----------



## St_Nick

I don't think I want to buy a mill and learn machining just to press rosin!


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Bud sent me a link to a pneumatic press for bout $850 but I like that one like Umbra got !-- What did it cost Umbra -- $300--$350 ?



with shipping it was $495. Nick I posted a link for the heater, plates, and heat controller for $40. The Chinese have caught on to what these are for and jacked the price.


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> with shipping it was $495. Nick I posted a link for the heater, plates, and heat controller for $40. The Chinese have caught on to what these are for and jacked the price.



See?  thats what I'm talking about.  Friend of mine designed a group of RC airplanes.  Built one of each and took 'em to china.  Them dues turned those 5 planes into arf kits and my buddy sold them here in the states cheaper then everyone else.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

I call myself an independent fool but I won't fall for this:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/50338b0734/the-scarf-with-max-minghella-mary-elizabeth-winstead


----------



## St_Nick

I'm starting to appreciate this one LED. 

View attachment 20170222_161907.jpg


----------



## Keef

I have nothing to compare them with Nick !-- Except for growing some back in the day with gro-lux tubes in shop fixtures but that was mostly to start them for outside !
I do like my LEDs if for no other reason than heat !-- When it's  a 110 in the shade it's hard to cool a grow room !


----------



## Keef

Nick lots of us musta grew up in that lifestyle !-- Daddy had a metal working fab shop !-- Neighbor had a mechanic shop and I don't remember when I couldn't swing a hammer !-- We had tools and raw material !-- U wanted something --Go build U one !-- Later I found out being able to do that stuff set me up to do research & development ! -- I was trained by a crook !-- After I returned to working steel after my first enlistment !-- He take me to the trade show and tell me to get a good look at so and so cause I want U to build me one when we get back to the shop !-- I did just that ! -- He drank a lot and sold stuff sometimes didn't exist !-- He sold one those concrete trowel machine " That U can ride " -- Hurt my brain !-- Had to get daddy to do the hydrolics !-- It was delivered on time !-- He just started making promises I couldn't keep !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> It's always a risk. I send with tracking so I know it made it there. But I have not had any issues with those places.



 That's an excellent idea I will definitely have to do that the wife said I get to order them next week  i'm so excited  I have never seen something like that fruity pebbles around my area ever not even in the dispensaries  I sure hope it's not a disappointment but I doubt it will be or you wouldn't of got some yourself  hope you're having an excellent day so far


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud sent me a link to a pneumatic press for bout $850 but I like that one like Umbra got !-- What did it cost Umbra -- $300--$350 ?



 I seen a bunch around that price range on there as well but definitely have to say I really like on Umbra s  as well


----------



## Keef

Face must be better !-- Bud's back ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Face must be better !-- Bud's back ! --



 Yes buddy thanks for asking feeling a lot better I feel bad for the girls they've been pretty neglected lately but at the same time they're not letting daddy down  I would have to say my BB King is definitely a monster  and a lemony  piney  smile so going to crack some more and look for a  blueberry type I don't know if she supposed to have any  pine  or lemony smell in her but I've asked five people so far and they all say the same thing  how is your day going my friend


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I need some green Mojo ! -- I did something different this time with the Zombie Juice -- Formula calls for a several hour rinse to leach all that poison out them sprouts !-- This time I rinsed them in RO water for 24 hours with a bubblers to keep everything moving !-- We will be seeing won't we ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- I need some green Mojo ! -- I did something different this time with the Zombie Juice -- Formula calls for a several hour rinse to leach all that poison out them sprouts !-- This time I rinsed them in RO water for 24 hours with a bubblers to keep everything moving !-- We will be seeing won't we ?



My fingers are crossed for you my friend I really hope you get some this time at least one even if it's a boy just to let you know you're on the right track


----------



## Keef

Good deal Bud !-- Lemon or pine ? -- I have decided with this plant U don't ever know !-- Maybe after someone has stabilized something over several generations !-- I decided a long time ago working with the Widow that If something had only 10 % indica -- If I had enough seed I could find an indica pheno ! -- Just because some variety has a name like blueberry or Strawberry doesn't mean they gonna all be like that !
It's all about that one plant not a variety!
Sooner or later Bud i--It'll happen !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Good deal Bud !-- Lemon or pine ? -- I have decided with this plant U don't ever know !-- Maybe after someone has stabilized something over several generations !-- I decided a long time ago working with the Widow that If something had only 10 % indica -- If I had enough seed I could find an indica pheno ! -- Just because some variety has a name like blueberry or Strawberry doesn't mean they gonna all be like that !
> It's all about that one plant not a variety!
> Sooner or later Bud i--It'll happen !



I got exactly what you mean last time I cracked two of my white og they look the same but smelled and tasted totally different this time I cracked 3 and all three look completely different I lost the two white Og when I lost about 10 other plants I sure hope I can get one like the one i had it was so tasty and smelled so good and totally looked like a frost monster


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I got exactly what you mean last time I cracked two of my white og they look the same but smelled and tasted totally different this time I cracked 3 and all three look completely different I lost the two white Og when I lost about 10 other plants I sure hope I can get one like the one i had it was so tasty and smelled so good and totally looked like a frost monster


 I just popped 5 Lucky Charms, Bodhi's the white x appalachia


----------



## Kraven

Bud went to your thread and didn't see the headband. Shoot a pic up and lets see what them girls seem to be asking for.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Bud went to your thread and didn't see the headband. Shoot a pic up and lets see what them girls seem to be asking for.



 I posted the headband shot on here the other day


----------



## Keef

I hope U know I got a political rant bout a mile long and have to bite my finger to keep from turning it loose !-- Apparently I'm not the only one pissed off bout it !-- Done and good night !


----------



## Rosebud

pm me if you want keef.


----------



## Rosebud

It won't matter if they put it thru again because his intent is the same and he will lose again.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I just popped 5 Lucky Charms, Bodhi's the white x appalachia



 You know those are going to turn  excellent for sure


----------



## DirtyDiana

Uggghhhhhh ---  hate to get up early!  But, I have to or I'll  be late!   I can't sleep so good at night; I tried going to bed at 2200 & was still tossing around at midnight!  3 to 4 hours sleep is NOT enough!   Hope you all have a good day. Gonna have that 2nd cup of coffee & light up before I get ready. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487824656319.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  I been up for hours.  Started my Spring cleaning.  Got my Hippie's Dawg setting in the dark for three days to see what happens.  Friday I'll cut her down to dry.  I have to wait to pop any beans till after my knee replacement.  Maybe two weeks after.  I haven't look at my beans in frig. to see what I want to pop.  I know I'm going to pop keef Fem Master Kush and Fem White Widow.  And, Rose's Nurse Larry.  Sure am looking forward to another Grow.  Thank You again Keef and Rose for the beans.  Now, it's time for a Wake and Bake.:48:


----------



## ness

Boy, that taste good, it's got a earthy taste and a fruity smell my be oranges, I haven't smell this smell before.  And, I know I will never forget the smell either.  

Raise and Shine


----------



## oldfogey8

a testimony for the efficacy of cannabis as a blood pressure reducing medicine - my blood pressure has been pretty high lately. i have been eating a lot of junk. i have not been working out. money has been a little tight. the world is going to hell in a handbasket. and i am genetically predisposed to having high blood pressure. i didn't like the medicines my doctor prescribed for me so a few years ago a i weaned myself off them and was keeping my bp in check by maintaining a healthy weight and eating right and exercising. that is no longer what i am doing so i checked the old bp the other day and it was 139/90. not good for me. checked it again yesterday. same thing. ate a half a brownie. checked my bp about an hour later. 119/79. nice. hung out with the dog. took a nap. ran some errands. checked the bp about 6 hours after eating my brownie. back to 140/90. ate a quarter brownie. went for a walk with the dog. checked the bp about an hour later. 117/79. now i need to figure out how long a dose lasts. the fda not seeing how effective cannabis is is because they are not trying to see if it is effective. and it is not as profitable. what a bunch of doo doo heads they are...


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning my friends. Ness, glad you  got a Hippys Dawg.  I gave it a go but it didn't work for me.  Does that extended dark thing really have a positive effect? I do know that sometimes in the morning after I turn on the lights I sometimes see a glistening on the buds that seems to go away after the lights have been on for a while.  I know a lot of growers that harvest first thing in the morning after the dark period.  Glad to hear you are ready to go again.  This time the yields will be bigger and the bud will be sweeter.


----------



## St_Nick

OF, I wish it worked for me.  I'm a slave to only one form of medication,  blood pressure meds.  Before I retired I had a high stress job and took 6 pills a day to keep my bp below 140 ofer 100.  Nowadays I take only one pill a day .  Might be the mj but I'm guessing its the 0 stress level.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, rain gone now lots to do....harvest, cut the grass...2 different things 
Spring planting for the garden.
blow the roof off and get the yard in shape for summer.
hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## umbra

Up early and it is cold here, 38*. A number of diseases run in my family. High blood pressure is 1 of them. I take bp meds also and have weaned down to the lowest possible dose. Cannabis most definite helps blood pressure. I have been off my meds for 1 1/2 years and my blood pressure is good. My cholesterol was surprisingly good as well.
Taking down the golden ticket this weekend. It is supposed to rain. Makes drying a bit tougher.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
I don't need my blood pressure medicine  or cholesterol meds. either !-- U get the most benefit from weed by eating it !-- Once I started my caps there was no need for those meds.--  I know U guys wouldn't believe I have anger management issues and stuff !-- The caps help level me out !-- I always had some manic/ depressive cycles but the head injury magnified lots emotions !-- I eat my caps regularly and D.D. says I'm almost tolerable !


----------



## yarddog

my heart heart rests about 66, bp is on the low side, has been too low before. used to have problems with vision graying out if i stood up too fast.      the sun is shining, feels sooo warm on my skin. most of my parts came in yesterday, waiting on a fuel pump and i will get the tag and insurance renewed. ready to ride!!


----------



## Budlight

oldfogey8 said:


> a testimony for the efficacy of cannabis as a blood pressure reducing medicine - my blood pressure has been pretty high lately. i have been eating a lot of junk. i have not been working out. money has been a little tight. the world is going to hell in a handbasket. and i am genetically predisposed to having high blood pressure. i didn't like the medicines my doctor prescribed for me so a few years ago a i weaned myself off them and was keeping my bp in check by maintaining a healthy weight and eating right and exercising. that is no longer what i am doing so i checked the old bp the other day and it was 139/90. not good for me. checked it again yesterday. same thing. ate a half a brownie. checked my bp about an hour later. 119/79. nice. hung out with the dog. took a nap. ran some errands. checked the bp about 6 hours after eating my brownie. back to 140/90. ate a quarter brownie. went for a walk with the dog. checked the bp about an hour later. 117/79. now i need to figure out how long a dose lasts. the fda not seeing how effective cannabis is is because they are not trying to see if it is effective. and it is not as profitable. what a bunch of doo doo heads they are...



Of  sounds like you need to be making some of Keefs caps  probably be a lot easier to control the doses  and monitor the time length of them


----------



## Keef

That good healthy numbers Dog !-- I hope U keep them like that !--- 
The caps to me does make it  easier for me to control the dose -- The way I judge a dose is that I should definitely be able to feel them even though I smoke most of  the time !-- It depends on the weed -- Some caps 2 is a good dose -- other times it may take 5 !-- 1st time I test a new batch I take more than what I think a dose will be !-- It's a guilty pleasure !-- Jesus ain't the only one to walk on some water !-- Once I realize I couldn't overdose on the stuff -- Sometimes I get soo high !-- Get too high ? -- I scoff at the thought !-- I take my caps while my coffee brews with a spoon of coconut oil !-- Bout the time I get settled in and a think I got a nice buzz working from the pipe ? - I feel them in my belly after about an hour and here come Da Judge ! -- I take another dose to kick in bout 4:20 cause it just seems right !-- Then if I had a hard day or I'm hurting I take some with my night meds !-- I take Melatonin and Valerian Root --They help replace the regular sleep chemicals in yo brain that U lose as U age !
Dog U pay attention to this old people stuff !-- You'll  have to deal with it yourself one day !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc,
You know how i never leave this house... i am leaving this house. bud and i are going to go to seattle for my 65th birthday next week. Our daughter only has a one bedroom but she found the cutest cottage in her hood... It is adorable...  She wants to take me to her two favorite dispensaries.  I finally have a friend that can come in and take care of the dogs and the pot. woohoo.  If the pass is open we be there.  
Cane you wanna come meet us? At our cute little tiny house?

Ness, you are most welcome. Good luck with surgery. They sure do them a lot now. Do your exercises even if they hurt.  You are most welcome for the nurse larry. she is a good girl and so are you.


----------



## Keef

Good Times Rose !-- I can't PM U about that rant because of all the vulgarity involved !-- I hope U and Cane get to meet up -- be a nice visit and maybe he could bring U a couple cuts to hold while he's off to the east coast !-- Soon as Ness recovers from her surgery we gonna get her rooting cuts and I got some stuff for the young lady ! --Ya'll be careful going over that pass thing !- All I know about a pass is the story of Donner Pass !-- Take a salt and pepper shaker just in case !


----------



## Keef

Bottle of BBQ sauce might be a good idea too !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I don't think salt and pepper will make human flesh any easier to eat, lol. Bring hot sauce instead.


----------



## Keef

If U don't use scissors like this to trim ? --U need some !-- If U like "scissor hand" then keep using the old kinda scissor !-- Try it you'll like it ! 

View attachment 20170223_101752.jpg


----------



## Keef

Go to the restaurant and there's  a wait time and they want a name !-- I sometimes fight back the urge to say "Donner Party" -- Not always successfully !


----------



## Keef

Hey I saw on the news they found 7 new planets circling a sun 40 light years away and 3 of them are in the habitat zone and may have liquid water !--Maybe one day mankind go there ? --  If they cure my aging disease ? -- I go ! -- I need to ? -- If I was smuggling seed to a new planet and could only take a few varieties !--- Which ones to take ?


----------



## Budlight

Kind of excited just got my new LED chips in 50W with  built-in drivers off to the doctors then come home and get to work on building a new light pretty excited to go down this path and try something new












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St_Nick

Sir Keef!  Interstellar pot Entreprenuer!  Someone has to be first, why not you?!


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? -- I needs to look at some of those !-- Are they all the same color ? -- I need different colors !
Where's  the cord for plugging them in ? --


----------



## Budlight

Would you guys say a pack of Barney's farm nightshade five seeds are worth 50 bucks

I hope so I just picked them up


----------



## St_Nick

You know,  people complain all the time about their politicians.  Since I moved into a depressed county in an economicaly ( nI really need spellcheck) depressed state,  I have observed a lot of complaining but not a lot of activism.  I hate to say this but if people really want change they need to get involved.  This all started out because I was trying to find out how to make the biggest impact on the state legalization effort.  As usual, I was easily sidetracked.  I discovered that even though my county has a state house representative, he doesn't live anywhere around here.  Then I went looking for my State senator.  (Not the one in DC, the in state senate) I discovered that even though he was elected in November, he was replaced in January by Governor appointment before he ever sat in session.  The new guy is 73 years old and lives literally on the other side of the state.  How is that representation?  Why does nobody but me seem to care?  Why didn't anyone ask me how I felt about it?   I gotta look into this closer.  After all,  I am a doer, not a complainer.  I keep hearing a lot of people complain about the status quo but actions are meaningful,  running your mouth without action in my poor humble opinion is deplorable, no matter what you are complaining about.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Amen !-- 
Mine's hiding ! 
Not trying to argue with anyone ! -- I vote my opinion -- Not that majority rule means anything anymore with Russia and all but voting and being heard is all I can do !---- 37 % approval rating !-- I am not alone !


----------



## Keef

Does silence not imply approval ? --


----------



## St_Nick

Actually Keef, I believe silence implies complacency.


----------



## yarddog

Budlight said:


> Would you guys say a pack of Barney's farm nightshade five seeds are worth 50 bucks
> 
> I hope so I just picked them up


i would say so.. kraven has been on the hunt for some nightshade.


----------



## Keef

Couldn't remember that word Nick !
What up Dog !-- I think I'm have to start that last Fem. Nightshade -- I've stunted this little thing so bad I don't think it can recover !
I been cloning this morning !-- I had some room so why not ?


----------



## Keef

I just can't see running stuff like this only once ! 

Plush Berry - x- Strawberry Desiel

GDP- x- BPU 

View attachment 20170223_151647-1.jpg


View attachment 20170223_151634.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Yea Bud if its the real deal from Barneys Farm, the original LR Kashmir Indica x LR Nepali Indica. You cant mistake it, it grows short and fat, tight huge buds, - kinda sweet and pine scented, smoke is very strong. Good deep toke of it's earthy goodness and it will almost white eye you.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Yea Bud if its the real deal from Barneys Farm, the original LR Kashmir Indica x LR Nepali Indica. You cant mistake it, it grows short and fat, tight huge buds, - kinda sweet and pine scented, smoke is very strong. Good deep toke of it's earthy goodness and it will almost white eye you.



Thank man it appears to be the real deal looks like an original Barney package I figured it would be a good replacement for my Exodus cheese


----------



## yarddog

I went out on a road test to validate a repair i made and got half a mile down the road from the shop and watched a log truck knock a car off the road. i made sure the lady was ok and then made sure the truck was not going to run, sure enough he tried to lie and say she hit him..    if it had happened 25 feet further up the road, she would have hit a telephone pole when she left the road. could have killed her.  messed her car up pretty bad, i thought i was fixing to see someone die, traffic was heavy, also glad i did not get tangled up in it. was all in front of me..  driver in the truck snatched the wheel and almost tipped his trailer over, he barely kept the rig from crossing into oncoming traffic.  
please guys, don't ride near big trucks, they have blind spots you would not believe, and your little compact car never looked so small as when you are in the cab of a semi truck.  I never ride near them, a tire tread weighs over 45 pounds, just a blow out in front of you can send the tire tread through your windshield.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I just can't see running stuff like this only once !
> 
> Plush Berry - x- Strawberry Desiel
> 
> GDP- x- BPU



Wow buddy those look awesome I bet you're there going to be tasty


----------



## Kraven

Glad your in the clear, **** like that kills a buzz


----------



## Keef

I know that true Dog !- U did good !

Hey Bud I increased the strength of my Zombie Juice since I was gonna do a 24 hour rinse !-- All if not most of these should be dead !-- They look dead to U ?-- It was disappointing at first but I just learned that thier recommended 3 hour rinse is B-S !-- Now I can make it even stronger !-- We'll watch these just in case !-- They won't go to waste I run the surviving  girls ! 

View attachment 20170223_153554-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Someone also put 5 gallons of Strawberry Wine in my freezer !


----------



## ness

St_Nick said:


> Good morning my friends. Ness, glad you got a Hippys Dawg. I gave it a go but it didn't work for me. Does that extended dark thing really have a positive effect? I do know that sometimes in the morning after I turn on the lights I sometimes see a glistening on the buds that seems to go away after the lights have been on for a while. I know a lot of growers that harvest first thing in the morning after the dark period. Glad to hear you are ready to go again. This time the yields will be bigger and the bud will be sweeter.


 
 Afternoon OFC. Nick, I heard on YouTubes that this person does it.  I never try it before.  I really don't think anything is going to happen because HD is to small and skiney.  Are you tripping Nick, your seeing glistening on your buds.  Just funning.:giggle: Yes, I'm going to be ready to grow when the time comes.  And, I'm wishing for a better grow this time around to.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc,
> You know how i never leave this house... i am leaving this house. bud and i are going to go to seattle for my 65th birthday next week. Our daughter only has a one bedroom but she found the cutest cottage in her hood... It is adorable... She wants to take me to her two favorite dispensaries. I finally have a friend that can come in and take care of the dogs and the pot. woohoo. If the pass is open we be there.
> Cane you wanna come meet us? At our cute little tiny house?
> 
> Ness, you are most welcome. Good luck with surgery. They sure do them a lot now. Do your exercises even if they hurt. You are most welcome for the nurse larry. she is a good girl and so are you.


 
Thank You, Rose I will keep up with the exercises after surgery it is on the 13th of March. Woop's it's 420 :48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- This isn't the first time I've heard of this dark period before harvesting !-- They recommended a week for the Widow but it kills her -- Maybe 3 day dark before harvest might help some !-- With this rotation I can't do stuff like that !-- U just gotta find what works for U !

U know the White House announced that it would be taking a harder stance on recreation marijuana on Thursday !-- It is political and it does effect each and everyone of us !-- Do we pretend it didn't happen  ? --Maybe it'll go away ?


----------



## Keef

The man say we need to Crack down on recreational cannabis because of the link between weed and opiate addiction !


----------



## yarddog

same crap, different administration. i bet whoever gets it next go round will be the same way


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I know that true Dog !- U did good !
> 
> Hey Bud I increased the strength of my Zombie Juice since I was gonna do a 24 hour rinse !-- All if not most of these should be dead !-- They look dead to U ?-- It was disappointing at first but I just learned that thier recommended 3 hour rinse is B-S !-- Now I can make it even stronger !-- We'll watch these just in case !-- They won't go to waste I run the surviving girls !


 
Keef, I like your set up for popping seeds.  Sending Green Mojo your way, get though Zombie growing.


----------



## Keef

Whatever works Ness ! 

Dog it don't affect me none I'm strictly medical !-- Cough !- Cough !-- I'm a sick man !-- Whatever disease they allow mmj ? -- I'm coming down with it !


----------



## Keef

Ness that's  some kind of degradable bio foam D.D. got for me I don't even know what it's called -I germ seed in a jar of water once the look like a comma I put them in this stuff !--- My plants never know dirt !-- They get big enough in that foam I break them out and let them in aero baskets and into a box !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Speaking of disease I think I have a case of Anal Glaucoma. Got the Cob Led.
I think 30 inches was to close for small plants. Burned them a little. Thinking I need 2 or 3 more.  Time for Dinner and a Joint. 
Keef got a label printer. Will be sending your way soon. 
Anybody know anything about Psychosis x Animal Stomper. Got some coming my way.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> same crap, different administration. i bet whoever gets it next go round will be the same way



I could give two shits. Ive been smoking weed for over 45 yrs ,,,legal or not,,i will continue to smoke my Dank. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Evening Hippy !-- Sounds good !-- Something gotta happen !-- It can get confusing !-- U keep ordering all these seed we gonna have to get U some boxes and teach U how to grow midgets Keef style !-- I don't got just that Variety Chasing Disease - - I get they a** wet !-- I been trying to hold off but I got stuff burning a hole in my pocket !-- I got seed to this heavy indica I had and lost ( Bubba's Momma ) --Lost my Black Berry Snow Lotus but still got a couple seed !-- That Nightshade mocks me but I still got 1 fem seed !-- What them other things ? -- I be back !-- There's also Delta Wave -- Wouldn't germ for me !-- I'll Scarify that seed shell down to paper thin see if it'll germ !-- A fem. Mazar seed from Giggy out of Dutch Passion -- That's  all I know bout it ! -- I don't know if they'll germ because they kind of light but I got a couple more seed from that Blue T.E. cross --I got a girl but that would be one fine male !--
Soon as I sort those treated seed -- These get wet !


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC Speaking of disease I think I have a case of Anal Glaucoma. Got the Cob Led.
> I think 30 inches was to close for small plants. Burned them a little. Thinking I need 2 or 3 more. Time for Dinner and a Joint.
> Keef got a label printer. Will be sending your way soon.
> Anybody know anything about Psychosis x Animal Stomper. Got some coming my way.


 psychosis is a UK cut of skunk#1, similar to cheese.


----------



## Keef

Ruh - Row !-- Outta caps I can't have this !-- Time to cook !-- What's  for supper Hippy ? -- I got some sausage in the smoker -- Just don't know what to have with it !-- Maybe grill peppers and onions ? -- Some sauerkraut ?--Forgot I still got one them smoked baby chickens !-- Too late sausage in the smoker already !


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks umbra. I think this is the full cross Psychosis x animal cookies x grape stomper og.
from internet search. Keef a bowl of Chili was for dinner.  And I am thinking of doing a small plant run indoors while they grow outdoors. A little sample you might say.


----------



## Keef

Run them up to about a foot and flip them Hippy! -- Give U something to clone too !-- A bucket ( I know U got buckets) --Cut out a piece of Styrofoam ( about an inch thick ) - ice chest thickness--  to fit into one loosely ! -- Put some holes in it -- Take some cutting for your girls -- Put an aquarium bubbler stone in it and 
U got a bubble cloner !-- Stick cuttings thru holes in the Styrofoam  ( green side up ) turn the aquarium pump on and U cloning !-- 7-10 days U should have roots on most !


----------



## Kraven

Evenin all.


----------



## St_Nick

Good evening folks.  I already live in one o them states what has beastly marajiwany laws.  They don't need to be cracking down no mo'.  I cracked some seeds today to start for the outdoor grow this year.  Keef, you sent me some of those Delta Wave.  I think I may just toss those in the dixie cup before I go to bed tonight.  You think they need scarred?


----------



## Keef

I had trouble getting them to germ so do your best !-- I got a few more left so I thought why not !-- One of Umbra top secret projects !--


----------



## St_Nick

Fair enough.  I'll try a few tricks of my own.  I think I have 4 of 'em .  Maybe I'll get lucky:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippy did U ever get some of that cookie butter ?-- Caps work well with it !-- If I get caught eating it with a spoon ? -- It's because I need to have some oil with my caps !-- Purely medicinal !
Speak of the devil -- D.D. should be getting off work soon !-- I hope she comes home tonight but she gonna be tired so probably in the morning --Me and the dogs kinda miss the old girl !--  She got 4 days off !-- She don't need to be stressing out and getting sick !-- We need some finacial stability for a year or so !


----------



## Keef

I forgot to say I think it is time to drive that slimy racist  greyheaded breithart dude back to the fringes where he belongs !--


----------



## St_Nick

I am curious.  I had a opportunity this summer to play with some trim and 1/4 lb. of larf.  One of the few things the local smoker friendly store has is honkin big cans of butane so being the enterprising not so young man that I am, I built me a blast tube out of aluminum big enough to hold the whole bag, bought 6 cans of that butane and went to town.  All said and done, I wound up with a few grams of glue, shatter, oil or what ever.  The goal of this whole thing was kinda a dry run to create rso and yes I know the difference between alcohol extraction and butane but butanes here and everclear ain't.  Dry county.  My shine only finishes about 120 proof so not really good for rso.  Anyways,  back to the point. I just left the spent, or so I thought, weed in the tube.  The other day I cleaned it out and even though I had no intention of smoking it I took a little bit and put it under the scope.  There are tons of trics still in it.  So now, 2 questions.  What should I do with it and why are all them trichs still in the tube.  I'm ok with being called an idjit.  I was just playing around after all.


----------



## Keef

U don't have a doubler ( thump keg) do U ?--- Not a problem !-- Distill it like U doing then take what U distilled and put it back in the pot !-- Then bring it up nice and slow to that 190-200 degrees and cook it off again nice and slow -- I bet U can hit 160-170 proof !
Don't really even need to do that !-- U wash that weed with what U make it'll bring the THC/CBDs over into the liquor !-- Same thing it will just take a larger dose than a grain of rice !-- U could make some killer green dragon and take maybe one shot !-- Ain't nobody can tell U the dose !-- The liquor  will have plenty goodies in it !-- U can always wash as much lesser weed as U want and  then reduce it down to a tincture so that a dose is a couple mils !-- For less alcohol !-- U can also make a potent coconut oil tincture !-- I got a recipe somewhere ?


----------



## Keef

Hope this helps Nick !-- I think it will ! 

View attachment 20170223_212110-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, I have a thump keg.  It was dancing a jig the other night.  I do get a higher proof but When you make hooch in a 5 gallon still you only get about a pint and a half of hi quality likker.  I reduce it down for consumption, most shiners do.  Takes a self abusive soul to drink moonshine straight outta the still.  

The tincture might be a good option.  Caps too.  Its to dry to smoke so thats out.  I wonder if you could cook with it?  I just thought it would be worthless or I woulda cleaned it out long ago.  I'm thinking I may have packed it too tight or just tried to do too much at once.:joint4:


----------



## Keef

Nick I almost forgot !-- Anhydrous ethanol !-- That means 100% alcohol !-- $60 a gallon !-- It ain't for dranking so I don't think "Dry County" matters !-- Organicalcohol.com or something !--Make the cleanest RSO possible! --I never ordered it but  Umbra uses it !-- Don't be joking about buying liquor and they deliver too ?-- A fellow would have to step on that stuff hard to bring it down to drinking strength !-- Think about it !--


----------



## umbra

Nick, when people out here blast they run it thru several times to get all the trichomes. Yes you can take the trim and cook with it or caps. I do a tincture all the time, but beware the green dragon.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Umbra, thanks.  I used 6 10 oz. cans, one right after another.  How much freaking butane does it take to clean a qtr. lb.?


----------



## Keef

I got a question too !-- They got Anhydrous Ethanol at one place on line and on these home brew sites they have flavoring agents for your grain alcohol like Bourbon - Scotch --Rye -- Gin-- Rum --Vodka -- Anyway U think anyone has ever considered buying the alcohol and the flavorings and get busy ?---Seems to me that if U cut a gallon of pure alcohol in half with water then added one them flavorings in the right proportions? -- Would that not turn a $60 gallon of alcohol into 8 quarts of not Moonshine but more like store liquor except stronger ?-- How much a quart of store liquor  cost ?--- I could beat that price  !-- That would be so Illegal !


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  what do you think the closest thing I can get to Gelato In Seed form would be


----------



## WeedHopper

Packing my shet and going home after work,,,yehaaaaaaaa.
Yeah im up early, ,as always. Hell im in bed by 9. Lol
Hope yall have a good day.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC!  Wish I could click my heels together & be at the beach!  But, guess I'll just get in High Ho Silver  (my ol' silver nissan) & take that 3.5 hour drive back to my Island after another cup of coffee & a few good tokes. Think I'm feeling Purple Haze this morning! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487731607527.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

drive careful DD, glad you will have a nice weekend at the beach. 

Good morning all.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- 60 something and fog at the beach -- Gonna hit 85 !-- Wake and Bake !-- Then we got pharming to do --Then we can get high !-- No wait under the New Feds it has to be medical !-- 
Ya'll get up and take your medicine now !-


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud -- I hear Canada gonna build a wall to keep U.S. peeps from moving north !-- They trying to build a wall down here keep us from getting out too !-- I'd consider it but I just can't do the cold !


----------



## Kraven

arrrrgh. Moved a bunch of dirt yesterday....spring time fun, and now my back is killing me this am and i have a days worth of trimming and hanging to do, then the clean up. Then this weekend still have the yard to do and the tomatoes, bell pepper, cuc's and squash need to get transplanted in the garden. [rain for 2 days messed me up] Roof need to be blown off and will need to trim a few limbs that grew over the winter. We still gonna get one more cold snap, but it wont last too long....we just didn't get winter this year and the bugs are gonna eat us alive this year.


----------



## Keef

I have taken my medicine and it seems to be working but I probably should take another toke just to be sure I got an effective dose !
Couple hours I needs to get my Strawberry Brandy out that block of ice !-- 5 gallons should be down to 2 or gallons or less -- Put it into milk jugs and give it a couple more hours and we there !-- Can't get it too potent I need to temper that other jug with it some !-- Gonna be good !-- Blueberry next ?-- and don't be adding at me and stuff I just enjoy making it !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra what do you think the closest thing I can get to Gelato In Seed form would be


 No idea Bud. Good morning everyone. Freezing cold again this morning. When it warms up some I'll cut the grass. Lots of stuff to do. Happy fryday time for wake n bake.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Bud -- I hear Canada gonna build a wall to keep U.S. peeps from moving north !-- They trying to build a wall down here keep us from getting out too !-- I'd consider it but I just can't do the cold !



I can't see that every time I turn on the news they're talking about bringing in more refugees to a place that has no work to begin with our homeless rate is through the roof are jobless rate is through the roof or suicide rate is through the roof and they want to bring more people in I don't get it I'm not really into politics but what the is wrong with people as you guys can tell I'm all for helping people but when your country is all helped out how do you help someone else if you can't even help the ones that live here it's all about votes I  if you can't get the people in your own country to vote for you I guess you have to bring some in to vote for you


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> No idea Bud. Good morning everyone. Freezing cold again this morning. When it warms up some I'll cut the grass. Lots of stuff to do. Happy fryday time for wake n bake.



 Thats cool umbra just figured I'd ask I know you're really knowledgeable when it comes to stuff like that hope you're having an excellent Friday morning


----------



## yarddog

sounds about right, bud.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> sounds about right, bud.



 Did you get your new fuel pump yet I would look on eBay that's where I got my high-performance one for really really cheap I would have to say It  was definitely worth the 20 or $40 I paid for it.  Curious question dog does your fuel pump have any kind of sending unit on it  because with my machine everyone said it was the fuel pump even Kawasaki but after Replacing it it's still did the same thing only to find out there was a really find screen and the sending unit that I had to poke out it was a bad genius idea by Kawasaki


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning again.  The sun is shining again... woohoo.

DD home now Keef?


----------



## Keef

Don't make me get all Easy Rider and stuff today !-- D.D. be home in half hour or so !-- 

Yo Bud all countries got problems and I can understand what U talking about !-- Lots of people want to kick 
all the illegals out the country -- Sounds Iike a good idea but our unemployment is at 4% or so which is full employment -So not a lot of people looking for work !-- Lots of peeps don't understand that it's those migrant workers who picks the fruits and vegetables we eat !-- I am not picking strawberries for $7 an hour for 12 hours a day 6-7 days a week !-- Same with milk and other farm work !-- Kick them all out and food prices skyrocket !-- Used to be a migrant farm worker program where they could come to work the harvest season legally !-- but they ended that !


----------



## umbra

Looks like Texas is taking applications for growers, lol

https://www.leafly.com/news/politic...Newsletter - 2.22.17 - Master&utm_term=Master


----------



## umbra

another interesting article for our Canadian friends...


https://www.leafly.com/news/politic...Newsletter - 2.22.17 - Master&utm_term=Master


----------



## Keef

I better run down and get my application in Umbra !-- They trying to get around that "prescription" wording !
I just don't trust them !-- I will admit to eagerly waiting to see thier retail packaging !-- I hope no bad people bootleg that medicine !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Don't make me get all Easy Rider and stuff today !-- D.D. be home in half hour or so !--
> 
> Yo Bud all countries got problems and I can understand what U talking about !-- Lots of people want to kick
> all the illegals out the country -- Sounds Iike a good idea but our unemployment is at 4% or so which is full employment -So not a lot of people looking for work !-- Lots of peeps don't understand that it's those migrant workers who picks the fruits and vegetables we eat !-- I am not picking strawberries for $7 an hour for 12 hours a day 6-7 days a week !-- Same with milk and other farm work !-- Kick them all out and food prices skyrocket !-- Used to be a migrant farm worker program where they could come to work the harvest season legally !-- but they ended that !



 Very true my friend very true that's how it is in BC country out here


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> another interesting article for our Canadian friends...
> 
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/news/politic...Newsletter - 2.22.17 - Master&utm_term=Master



That was a good article thanks for posting it my friend I was just watching this guy Jason Wilcox last night live on YouTube and he was talking a lot about that stuff he is one of the biggest advocates that is helped  fight Canada in to legalizing cannabis


----------



## Budlight

Decarbing  and making some caps should be a good day  hope everybody's Friday morning is off to an excellent start


----------



## yarddog

budlight, i bought an aftermarket pump that i installed into the sending unit, came with a new filter sock. it lasted less than 1k miles. i bought an oem used pump from a wrecked bike with 1600 miles. cost me 45 bucks, last year the same pump was running 90 bucks, and the year before that it was well over 100 for a used pump. it came in today, so i will be working on the bike this weekend getting it back in riding trim, and tag and insurance will be added next week, it will be great to be on a street bike again, it will feel like a Cadillac compared to the dirt bike.


----------



## Keef

Bud I used to worry about the smell of end decarbing and someone know what that smell was !-- Got high enough one day to realize if they know what decarb smells like they ain't po-po !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> budlight, i bought an aftermarket pump that i installed into the sending unit, came with a new filter sock. it lasted less than 1k miles. i bought an oem used pump from a wrecked bike with 1600 miles. cost me 45 bucks, last year the same pump was running 90 bucks, and the year before that it was well over 100 for a used pump. it came in today, so i will be working on the bike this weekend getting it back in riding trim, and tag and insurance will be added next week, it will be great to be on a street bike again, it will feel like a Cadillac compared to the dirt bike.



I bet my friend and Justin time for all the nice weather to kick in


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I used to worry about the smell of end decarbing and someone know what that smell was !-- Got high enough one day to realize if they know what decarb smells like they ain't po-po !



 The only people I try to hide it from is the kids really don't care about anyone else nothing they can do and unwanted guest boy oh boy would they have a surprise if they can get through the  door the three pit bulls are very kind and well mannered dog  unless you were doing something you're not supposed to be or you're in my house when you're not supposed to be then it's a whole different story and if that don't work  The Russian AK-47 I have definitely will stop them at the same time I sure hope nothing like that ever happens


----------



## Keef

I have to mostly live a double life !-- People can't know or should I say very few can know !-- I live in a police state !-- Some of the bigger cities are supposed to be giving tickets for small amounts -- With the Administration saying it plans to come down on recreational use most are opting to stay in the shadows !
Hopper says why am I upset this is all we've ever known ? -- That is true !-- I never smoked a legal joint in my life !-- I thought I might get to soon but those hopes are fading fast ! -- If I have to live to a 150 before I get that legal joint ? -- I'll be here !--


----------



## Keef

Roads are safe again !-- D.D. made it home !


----------



## Rosebud

Yay DD is home... 

the sun is still shining.. Trying to get the house and gardens ready for a friend to stay here..  That means transplanting the ones in small things to go in 5 gallon pots... phewy all done. I hope.  Going out to the dispensary today.. you guys be good, oh, never mind.


----------



## Budlight

Well try to take a few pics today didn't work out so well but they still look pretty cool

Try to do a close-up of the headband raspberry Kush











This one's the Mexican 






GH white widow


----------



## umbra

So Bud, Jay Frost's seeds at sourpatch has boysenberry gelato in stock.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> So Bud, Jay Frost's seeds at sourpatch has boysenberry gelato in stock.



Sweet thank you so much man now I have a big decision to make fruity pebbles which for some reason I really want ti I don't know if it's just the name or what but jaws really knows how to make some good stuff but on the other hand the boysenberry gelato sounds pretty awesome too I will go check them out right now hope you're having a good Friday stay warm and staying hi my friend


----------



## umbra

smoking a joint of chisel at the moment. just cut the grass


----------



## umbra

Bud if you are going to look at Jay's, then you should just go to Obsoul33t's and drool


----------



## Keef

Everyone take your seats this is 4:20 practice !-- D.D. and I trying some Blue T.E. -- A Peppery Blueberry !--
Doesn't sound like it would work but it does !-- She got da funk too !


----------



## Kraven

So......  :bong:  smokin scissor hash, took down a few girls today. Peace


----------



## Budlight

Umbra what do you think is the best way to order from fire stack  tried filling out his order form says they ship to Canada but  I just kept getting an error I tried calling him and got no answer


----------



## Kraven

Use the Canadian site. Here is the link http://www.firestaxca.com/


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Use the Canadian site. Here is the link http://www.firestaxca.com/



 Thanks buddy hope you're having a good evening so far I noticed his Canadian store Doesn't carry as much as his American store  his  Canadian  store doesn't carry Jay frost  I  guess I will have to keep searching until I find someone else that carries Jay frost


----------



## Budlight

Hahaha  I just noticed I mixed up the names sorry I'm  Needing them from sour patch seeds  i'm determined to get my hands on some kind of gelato  because I know for a fact no one out here has had anything like that and the boysenberry gelato  sounds pretty good  just can't wait for the gentleman to call me back so I can place my order


----------



## umbra

Bud hope you get them and hope you are having a good night


----------



## Budlight

It's going not too bad Umbra heavily medicated watching  Black sail seems like not too bad of a show  your golden ticket must be looking pretty amazing right about now


----------



## Kraven

Whew scissor hash put me down this afternoon...just now able to smoke a j again.....got some Sunshine Daydream I'm disposing of in a series of small fires. Hope everyone is enjoying there evening.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and a quick read then more girls to take down I don't have a lot so I pace myself


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
Scissor hash sounds good. Need more coffee.


----------



## Rosebud

Goodmorning ofc... coffee is good, about to try some sour tangie.. Have a great saturday all of you.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Don't wait for me I catch up pretty quick -- Find my pipe and I'm on it !-- and my lighter !
and some weed !-- Wait !-- Never mind ! -- I be back !


----------



## Keef

O.K. I'm ready now !-- What was we doing ?-- I got nicotine and caffeine and some weed on board !-- Caps too !-- I got to move some today !-- Got back from the store and went to move the car and nothing but "click" -- Got a bad battery connection I got fix and go get it inspected !-- Get some good gas for the scooter and clean the fuel system ! -- I still don't totally trust the scooter -- Sometimes it don't want to start !-- Like a vapor lock or water in the tank !-- Turn it over all U want and no spark !-- Go out later and she fires right up !
Usually after I have run the battery down and charger it back up !-- I don't like it !


----------



## yarddog

Keef. The carb is probably gummed up a little.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !-- I figure it sit up awhile so I put a little bit STP fuel system in on top some high octane gas it should clean it up ?-- Gonna have to wait till those caps kicking good first !-- Just had that 50,000 mile engine in the car and it runs fine !-- Battery connection just one those bugs U got to solve !-- I'm glad D.D. was here when it happened !-- I'm no mechanic but I can fix a bad battery connection . --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> O.K. I'm ready now !-- What was we doing ?-- I got nicotine and caffeine and some weed on board !-- Caps too !-- I got to move some today !-- Got back from the store and went to move the car and nothing but "click" -- Got a bad battery connection I got fix and go get it inspected !-- Get some good gas for the scooter and clean the fuel system ! -- I still don't totally trust the scooter -- Sometimes it don't want to start !-- Like a vapor lock or water in the tank !-- Turn it over all U want and no spark !-- Go out later and she fires right up !
> Usually after I have run the battery down and charger it back up !-- I don't like it !



 I would try changing the plugs and fuel filter


----------



## Keef

Cleaned the battery connection and car problem solved !-- Went and got a can of 93 octane and added the proper amount of STP fuel system cleaner and got it sitting out there idling -- Bud never thought about fuel filter !-- I need to look and see what kind of scooter it is !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Probably those engine Grimlins


----------



## Keef

I hate me some dam gremlins! -- I don't think the insurance would pay up if I told them I was shooting at a gremlin !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone glad to see  everyone is  off to an excellent start  nice to see you hopper hope things are well in your world pretty excited off to go get some thermal adhesive and some of the silver  thermal paste  and get started on building my new veg led light should be around 500 W to start with and then I still have to  add some 50 W full spectrum's but I think I can start without them  can't wait to see how this baby works over the T fives Plus I ordered another 20 50w chips last night for the flower room pretty excited to make this transition to the new age and the funny part is is I can sell one of my old thousand watt HPS is which  does more than pay for the new LED lights :48:


----------



## Keef

I'm interested in how those 50 watts chips working to Bud !-- Keep me posted !-- When I went out to get gas and test the car I saw them assembling for a Mardi Gras parade so may not make to get the car inspected !-- Least I feel better about it's being  reliable !-- Personally  I think a celebratory cup of coffee and a pipe !
Don't make me take some more caps !-- I'm moving a little better !


----------



## Keef

If I was in that man's position and afraid the media would find my Russia connection --- I would do exactly what he's doing and try to discredit the media so people wouldn't believe it when the media did  find  the connection ! -- Since the intelligence community are going to be the foot soldier looking for that link I would sure as hell try to get people to question thier motives !-- Got to cover up the truth somehow !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef has a Russian Connection, ,,now thats cool,,,,:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Hopper I apologize ! -- I hardly ever plan something and  sometimes stuff  sneaks out !-- I'm really trying to be better !


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> Keef has a Russian Connection, ,,now thats cool,,,,:smoke1:


 Sure beats my Mexican Connection.


----------



## Keef

Hopper got me !-- but --Even if it was true --How U gonna prove it ? -- Who U gonna believe ? -- Me or your lying a** eyes ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef and Putin like to go topless,,,,:rofl:


----------



## Kraven

0|0


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny,,but where is Keef.  He loves him some Putin. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Been Putin around in traffic trying to get an inspection sticker !-- No luck !-- Everyone booked up !-- Need me some medicine I do not like driving around on the weekend !-- Too many cars on the road !- Almost got a new car though !-- Big truck with Big  duel tires take a ladder to get into gonna take the right of way from me cause he's big ? -- Every idea is not a good idea !-- I got no problem playing bumper cars with U !
He was quick I give him that !-- Another instant and I woulda got a new car !-- I know bout them traffic accident rules !-- Gonna be his fault !


----------



## Keef

I found a 5 lb bag of frozen blueberries in the car when I got home I can not remember how they got there !
The woman gonna clean me outta Blueberry Blast when she heads out tomorrow ! -- Gotta get some more working takes me about 2 weeks to make and another 2 to clarify it and rack it clean ! -- So I start this tomorrow it'll take me at least a month to have it where I want it !--


----------



## Keef

Down loaded the CNN app. -- Don't need it just did it as a show of support for a free media ! -- Just because U don't Iike something don't make it fake news !--


----------



## Keef

Pizza Hut pizza run !-- Who wants what !-- The meat lovers with hand tossed crust is mine !


----------



## Kraven

Well when trimming today I looked away for a second and...well my hook nosed trimmers are razor sharp....cut a nice 1/2 gap about as deep on my left thumb....gloves filled with blood before i could get to sink to get it under some cold water and then dried enough to super glue shut....2 stitches in the pad of your thumb woulda pinched....super glue much more humane, doesn't take the ouch out and it's just getting more sore as time goes on


----------



## WoodHippy

Ouch Kravens. Kind of screw up finger hash with blood. 
Ribeye and Baked tater for dinner here.


----------



## Kraven

Yea hippy thats the way I looked at it....oh well, have you seen my trim pile


----------



## Budlight

Ouch Craven that looks like it hurt gonna have to smoke some of the scissor hash to make you forget all about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone's having a good afternoon hey Keef here's a quick little idea of how my veg light will be it's 2 foot by 4 foot  I will be adding 6 full spectrum 50 W chips as well


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Well when trimming today I looked away for a second and...well my hook nosed trimmers are razor sharp....cut a nice 1/2 gap about as deep on my left thumb....gloves filled with blood before i could get to sink to get it under some cold water and then dried enough to super glue shut....2 stitches in the pad of your thumb woulda pinched....super glue much more humane, doesn't take the ouch out and it's just getting more sore as time goes on


 I took the tip of my finger off a while ago doing the same thing. I went down to the bone, lol.


----------



## Keef

See what I found ? -- D.D. be riding clean !--Unless they decide to test this cart ! 

View attachment 20170225_183507-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Don't get them too close Bud till U figure out how close U can get !-- U have my attention !-- 
Kraven if it starts throbbing too bad open up one end or the other and left some pressure out that thumb !-- Blood got no place to go so builds up pressure !-- Hurts like hell ?


----------



## Keef

Since them states that got legal weed didn't vote for the man ya'll gonna be punished !-- He got U on Federal law and he coming after U -- I'm just stay hid and watch !-- I didn't Iike him before and now he gonna erase every cannabis law advance there has been ?-- I'm not O.K. with that !-- No !--We was to close to sit by and silently let them take what little gains we've made away !--


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Down loaded the CNN app. -- Don't need it just did it as a show of support for a free media ! -- Just because U don't Iike something don't make it fake news !--



I spent 2 hours today watching CNN.  I sat here and watched them edit the truth in every single story I watched.  Well either that or ABC,CBS, AND NBC all edited their versions using the same cheat sheet.  CNN is maybe not fake but it sire is ALTERED.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I say the same about Fox News !-- - At least it doesn't pretend to be anything but a right wing version of the news !-- I don't watch it except for kicks !--If half dozen reporters cover the same story there are gonna be more than one version of the same event !-- Don't make one fake and the other real !-- Everyone has thier on slant on a story !-- I like to watch several different versions to get a better understanding ! -- When someone in the government wants to control the media that should set off alarm bells in the public !-- U don't like CNN don't watch it --that's what I do about Fox !-- It's a competitive industry lies get found out but in the rush to be first with a news story more than one has printed something that turned out not to be true ! -- Don't make them fake !-- Just wrong for rushing !-- I just never want to see a state news agency that has to approve news stories !-- Looks like that's what he wants !-- Dictator type powers !


----------



## St_Nick

I just want the truth!  I don't want some news anchors opinion of what the truth is.  I don't want you to leave off the part of the statement you don't feel I need to hear.  Let me have it and I'll draw my own opinion.  Thats what people mean when they say fake news.  Sad thing is, like you said they all do it.  Some are blatant about it and most just do it a little.  Or like you said they rush a story out without all the facts.  Most are quick to own up to the little stuff.  But Some, like CNN just go overboard and then they go on and on even after they been proven to be full of it.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I like msnbc myself !-- How we gonna find out the facts behind this Russia connection without investigating as in investigative reporting ? --  There has always been an audience for the national enquirer and that type rag some people get off to that Rush Limbaugh / Brietbart type entertainment --I hesitate to call it news !-- Just like some white racist preacher selling his truth !-- I find it disgusting but that's  just me !


----------



## umbra

When television first started, the News was a public service that the networks provided for their commercial use of the media. Somewhere along the way it morphed into a drama machine. If it bleeds, it leads. Walter Cronkite told the news in a monotone voice. And when he was editorializing he told you, it was his opinion.


----------



## Keef

I was there Umbra !-- 3 channels --News at 6 and 10  and they all went off the air at midnight !-- I was a 21 year old vet when I watched the evacuation of the Saigon embassy -- The battle for Hue !-- No heavy weapons cause we don't want to damage thier cultural heritage !-- Charlie didn't get the memo ! -- It does seem an awful lot like the days of Watergate !-- Except much bigger and international ! -

- No need to investigate ! -- 

The truth is expendable  !


----------



## St_Nick

In my area you could see the news at 6 and 7 and then again at 9 and 10.  Walter was the man.  Chet Huntly and David Brinkley.


----------



## St_Nick

Netflix has been great today.  Yesterday it was 85 outside today it snowed. I stayed inside.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 0 - dark --30 at the beach !-- Have a good day all !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Any takers?  Ha ha!  Good morning OFC!  LOVE this Blue Elephant!  The Blueberry smell is intoxicating. Tastes like blueberry, flowers & a hint of pepper.  Nice effects too. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487702200705.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, last day of trimming. Then clean up tomorrow and going fishing Tuesday with the ol hippy.


----------



## WeedHopper

DD,,,,those little kittens are so cute. They look really hungry. Yehaaaaaaaa
Time for Coffee and Fox news. :rofl:
Morning Krav and Keef.


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> In my area you could see the news at 6 and 7 and then again at 9 and 10.  Walter was the man.  Chet Huntly and David Brinkley.



I remember having to go outside and turn the antenna pole to get a clear picture of the news for my Grandpa.  They only had 4 Channels. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper he had to yell out when the picture cleared up too !-- After Katrina I hooked a little TV to an old antenna like that !-- It was about a week in and last we heard New Orleans had dodged the bullet again !--
Then we saw the grainy pictures of the Super dome and the busted levees -- Mane we just sat there and cried !-- Running a TV. Off a car battery thru an inverter with an antique antenna !-- A country boy can survive !
Hopper don't be listening to Sheppard Smith !-- He didn't mean it when he defended a free and open press !


----------



## Keef

Life's a beach ! 

View attachment 20170226_073827.jpg


----------



## Keef

Motor Scooter it fall down in the sand !-- D.D. and Keef ? They fall down too !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC.
Strawberry wine looks good this AM.  Let it age a bit and then decide what to do.
I can tell you I can get to high. I was last night.


----------



## Keef

I'm sweetening mine slowly Hippy !-- I'm experimenting with the yeast !-- One of the first batches of wine I froze off and bottled blew the cork because I didn't kill the yeast !-- Kraven say that yeast with produce up to 17% alcohol -- I had a higher alcohol than that because I condensed the wine !-- So I want to see how high I can get the alcohol !-- I didn't kill the yeast in this Strawberry and the yeast live !-- They shouldn't be alive but they are !-- So I'm keep feeding them some sugar till it kills them !


----------



## St_Nick

WeedHopper said:


> I remember having to go outside and turn the antenna pole to get a clear picture of the news for my Grandpa.  They only had 4 Channels. Lol



We wuz HI-tech at my house had one o' dem electric rotor things.  Good thing too 'cause we had to mount the tv antenna on a 40 ft tower to get the only 3 channels available.

Time to wake and bake.......... Coffee, Bananas and Afghani Kush.  Gonna be rippin' today. :48:

Oh and a special thanks to Rose.  Nurse Larry in Da house!


----------



## giggy

Hey yall thougt i would check in. Surgery went well and pain is pretty much gone till i go back to pt. My arm is in a sling for 8 weeks. I'll check back in when i can.


----------



## Keef

Giggy in da house ! -- Cuz I'm still sitting on your lights !-- Figured how to fix them so I hope to send U some lights ready to hang !-- D.D. took a job in Austin and we got an apartment for her -- She'll have the car and I'll be on the scooter !-- She'll be home during the week after she finishes orientation !- She'll do Friday Saturday and Sunday night then come home most times during the week most times -- So I can't get the lights out till things settle down and I got access to the car !-- Be a couple more weeks ! --Get well soon !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc

I watch msnbc too Keef. Do you remember Walter Cronkite got choked up after the kennedy assaination?   That was traumatic.

Giggy, so glad that is over for you.. Be a good boy and do your exercises when the time comes... yay for you that it is done.
St Nick.. good they are there, enjoy them.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> We wuz HI-tech at my house had one o' dem electric rotor things. Good thing too 'cause we had to mount the tv antenna on a 40 ft tower to get the only 3 channels available.
> 
> Time to wake and bake.......... Coffee, Bananas and Afghani Kush. Gonna be rippin' today. :48:
> 
> Oh and a special thanks to Rose. Nurse Larry in Da house!


 By the time I was married we had 6 channels and if I rotated the antenna toward NY, I could pick up all the NY channels as well as Philly. My FIL had a spare rotator for his HAM radio antenna, he gave it to me and when he found out I used it for the TV, he took it back.
Good morning one and all. Fog, frost, and cold here. Coffee and feeding the dogs.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- I'm bummed out !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin today !

Where's  Bud ? -- I found him a way to come south !-- They call it the UFO Houseboat !-- U should look it up !-- I be wanting one too !


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> We wuz HI-tech at my house had one o' dem electric rotor things.  Good thing too 'cause we had to mount the tv antenna on a 40 ft tower to get the only 3 channels available.
> 
> Time to wake and bake.......... Coffee, Bananas and Afghani Kush.  Gonna be rippin' today. :48:
> 
> Oh and a special thanks to Rose.  Nurse Larry in Da house!



Yeah,,by the time i was a teenager he had one of those rotery gadgets that did my job. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey Rose !-- I'm bummed out !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin today !
> 
> Where's  Bud ? -- I found him a way to come south !-- They call it the UFO Houseboat !-- U should look it up !-- I be wanting one too !



My Wife and Granddaughter  cry every Monday when i leave for Shreveport.


----------



## Keef

Things settle down I'm go to Austin with her sometimes Hopper  !---Austin is a happening place !--- I also  got confused for someone else when I showed up at MP !-- Might have to stop in and meet that man !


----------



## Budlight

:vap_smiley:





giggy said:


> Hey yall thougt i would check in. Surgery went well and pain is pretty much gone till i go back to pt. My arm is in a sling for 8 weeks. I'll check back in when i can.



 Whatever you do my friend don't stop moving that arm I don't know if the doctors told you much about frozen shoulder but let me tell you it's something you don't want to experience my sister and I both have shoulder problems she tore her rotator cuff and I completely tore all the Cartlidge out of my shoulder to the point it's not fixable only replaceable  and when she had her surgery the doctors told her not to move it next thing you know she got frozen shoulder which was worse than what she was originally going through  glad  to hear you're starting to feel better


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm having Chicharrones for breakfast !-- Don't tell anyone what they are till I get another bag !-- I got the munchies -Weed do that !-- I guess U can tell the caps got me twisted !- Love me some pork skins !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Rose !-- I'm bummed out !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin today !
> 
> Where's  Bud ? -- I found him a way to come south !-- They call it the UFO Houseboat !-- U should look it up !-- I be wanting one too !



I will check that out right away buddy glad to hear you guys are all off to an excellent start this morning


----------



## Rosebud

DD has to leave already? Shoot. Did you guys fall over on your scooter? 

Snow is forcast...we want to leave tomorrow for our little vaca.  If the pass is closed we won't be going.... Got the cutest little place we rented, it is called a tiny house.. 

Ness, thinking about you honey, i hope your surgery went well. big hugs.

Guess what? I got little white flowers in my bathroom with no thrip... I am a happy girl.


----------



## Rosebud

PS, WH, i am sorry you have to leave your girls in tears. That makes me sad.. All us girls love you and hate it when you leave..

St Nick, glad you got them.


----------



## Keef

When it gets frozen Bud they bring U to surgery !-- Not to cut on U !-- We give the patient a drug called Ketamine which produces what they call disassociative anesthesia !-- Makes it where the lights are on but nobody is home !-- Then we move that arm thru the natural range of motion !-- There are sounds that the shoulder makes that is worse than fingernails on a chalkboard -- Not the sound but like it but it makes U feel like that !-- When that ketamine wear off that pain make a hero cry !


----------



## Budlight

Keef that Ufo is pretty amazing man I would love to have one one day when the kids move out maybe I'll sell the house and buy one of those


----------



## Keef

Yes to both Rose !-- She got to go back to Austin soon and yes we fall over in the sand on the scooter !-- Bike wasn't hurt and neither were we !-- I drove off into some fluffy sand coming back and the scooter stopped and fell over  !-- Happened really fast but we were lit up !-- Got to remember to stay out the fluffy sand ! -- She loading up one of those cartridges and traveling clean for a change !-- I believe she got enough flowers up there to keep her comfortable for ... more than a day ! -- She hauling back a couple bottles of my Blueberry Blast !-- Time to start more !


----------



## St_Nick

My last start this spring. 

View attachment 20170226_120759.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I guess you can tell where my heads at this morning.


----------



## Keef

Nick the Nurse gonna do U right !-- I got some in bloom I'll get a pic later ! 

Yo Bud that is pretty cool only thing missing was a grow dome or 4 ! -- Solar and wind power ? -- We get all Waterworld on them and stuff !


----------



## Budlight

For sure Keef but with great minds like ours would be able to make something work real easy  definitely always wanted something like that  well time to light up a big fat one and get back to work on these lights  these ones just are not doing it anymore pretty sure I need a little bit more room


----------



## St_Nick

Lookie what I got. 

View attachment 20170226_125631.jpg


----------



## ness

Good Day OFC. Got the Hippie's Dawg drying.  And, looking forward in trying another taste of w***.  Rose thank you, but I do not have my knee done until the 13th of March.  Everything is AOK at the home stead.  TJ is coming home today from FL.  Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !- Glad all's well !-- Get that knee fixed U got pharming to do !

Nick did U squish that yourself !-- I see the shiny bits on top !-- Some body bout to get lit up !


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, why did i think it was the 20th?  stoner rose.  ok. good.


----------



## Keef

Mashing in for a Blueberry run ! --D.D.was kind enough to leave one bottle !


----------



## Keef

See those 2 gallons of red stuff ? -- Took me 10 gallons of strong Strawberry Wine to make it !-- I'm not really sure what to do with it !-- It is VERY potent and I been sweetening it slowly but she got such a bite !
That bottle marked Apple -- 2 --36 ounce jars of Mott's Applesauce with cinnamon! -- Taste nice but I've having trouble clearing it up !-- U don't need to know bout those other buckets ! 

View attachment 20170226_132133.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Filter it through cotton.


----------



## Keef

I tried it thier way Nick -- letting it settle the siphoning off everything but the sediment -- I guess I get one of them big shiner's funnels and a bag of cotton balls and just see !-- I think it was the Applesauce -- Next time I just use some Apple juice concentrate !-- Ain't my first rodeo but I had to know about Applesauce !
I'm make some more Coconut Brandy soon but mistakes are costly !-- Can't have ANY oil in the coconut juice so I used coconut water! -- It's  such a delicate flavor to get right !-- U don't want to over power the flavor with an alcohol bite like I did with that Strawberry -- I'm cut it with Strawberry nectar or juice !-- Nasty as it is now ? -- I'm make it taste so fine !-- I might have to step on that stuff hard with some juice to cut the alcohol !-- Whew! -- I did not just taste it !-- U know the chicken dance ? -- Little sip of this and you'll do the chicken dance !-- Then stomp 3 times with your right foot while U make the nasty face !-- I can fix it !-- Maybe !


----------



## Kraven

:bong::giggle: Guess who got back into the scissor hash again today


----------



## Keef

4:20 ish somewhere !-- I'm in !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Hey Ness !- Glad all's well !-- Get that knee fixed U got pharming to do !
> 
> Nick did U squish that yourself !-- I see the shiny bits on top !-- Some body bout to get lit up !



yeah,, I did........ wow!:vap_smiley:


----------



## St_Nick

I better hit it again.


----------



## Keef

Sometimes U have to just to be sure !-- 1st hit might have been inconclusive ?


----------



## Keef

A few minutes ago I could told U what was what and how long they got !--- This ain't then !-- It's  weed best I can remember !-- Must be pretty good too ! 

View attachment 20170226_161353-1.jpg


View attachment 20170226_161434-1.jpg


View attachment 20170226_161509-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

It's pretty Keef, it is called pretty.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good Keef,,,very nice,,yehaaaaaaaa

Hey Rose,,,you are THG ever heard of MICK DODGE? Guy is funny as hell,,and very cool. Also a crazy bastage. I watch him on Natgeo.  He is from Up yalls way.  Hangs out in the woods.
He fks with his camera man big time. Always getten him to eat weird ****. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Public Service Announcement -- The Oscars bout to start !-- There will be politics involved if that offends U don't watch !--  I don't even care about the awards I'm watching it so I'll understand what the tweets tonight mean !-- Cause U know they gonna give him something to tweet about !-- Be some clean dressed peeps there too !--


----------



## Keef

High Hopper ! --Where did U come from ? -- I take a couple tokes and there's  Hopper !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Actors are a bunch of whiny *** pain in the asses. Wont need them much longer the way technology is advancing.


----------



## Keef

I haven't even watched any new movies this year that I remember !--- Yo Hopper want a bite ? -- U get your munchies on this one my faves -- 4 minutes from freezer to plate with these new steam microwave bags !
Barely had to to chop some lettuce! -- Got to go ! 

View attachment 20170226_181337.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Man Bro that looks gooooooood. Damnt,,,now ya got me wanting sugar.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Over cooked the shrimp but I'm not complaining !-- Wait yes I am !-- Too much horseradish in the red sauce !-- Got the wrong brand !-- I'll just have to suffer thru !


----------



## Keef

Tommorrow is Lundy Gras !-- What U gonna give up for lent Hopper ? -- I'm giving up Lent !-- U know what ? -- It's crawfish season !-- #2 red potatoes -- Half ears of frozen corn on the cob onion garlic some crawfish/shrimp boil and a big a** bag of mud bugs ? -crab and or shrimp !--- It just don't get much better !
Unless someone breaks out one them mason jars with that clear stuff in it !-- No thank U I don't drink anymore! 

I done got sophisticated this days !-- Fast aging like Kraven do !-- Might as well make some good aged whiskey instead of just shine !
Cold weather like ya'll got up north I could age da hell out some whiskey !-- The charred oak wood chunks and a hot /cold cycle every couple days ? -- Make 7 year old bourbon over the winter ! -- Not that I would !-- I make medicinal wine and I also grow medicinal cannabis !-- Everything I grow is that high CBD stuff too !-- 
Me good Indian ! -- Only medicinal !-- I only use weed for my pain and..... attitude problems !-- I'm trying to learn the right things to say !


----------



## Keef

U know if I could write a book --Make a movie or some music that would pay the bills for a lifetime I'd be all up on it! -- They gave me a microphone and told me knock yourself out !-- The world is listening !-- I would talk all sorts of trash about thing I cared about !--If politics was one that's  what I'd talk about it !-- Wonder where all the movie stars for the other side is ? -- I'm watching the Oscars in Spanish so I don't know what they saying anyway !


----------



## Kraven

OK keef now ya made me hungry


----------



## Keef

Kraven I got a cast net and I  know this spot where a street light hits the intercontinental causeway just right and them shrimp always be there at night but we coming up on the speckled trout run so may have to eat a couple them too !-- At least they don't have alligators over here !-- U like flounder ? -- How are U with a gig ? -- What I use ain't exactly legal but -- O.K.--I got a  PVC spear gun with a reel attached !-- Not traditional flounder gear !-- ease along in the kayak and gotcha !-- Don't shoot nothing too big or U gonna get wet !-Either that or get drug to parts unknown !-- U got to una** that kayak anyway U can !--Make sure U in shallow water !-- This important !-- O.K. ?


----------



## Budlight

If I'm doing a two-week flush in Hydro do I have to run a flushing  agent  or can I just switch straight to water


----------



## Kraven

I'm always intrigued by the flush / don't flush debate. I'm not gonna weigh in other than to say I do not flush.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> I'm always intrigued by the flush / don't flush debate. I'm not gonna weigh in other than to say I do not flush.



 Thank you buddy greatly appreciate it :48:


----------



## Budlight

Well Kraven I have to agree with you it definitely wasn't the nutrients I Was think it was the flushing agent that the crow shop sold me because I just lit up a joint of the BB King that broke off early and it's burning white and  it tastes fine so the taste and the black burning had to be coming from the flushing agent


----------



## Keef

Flush what ? -- Maybe one day but no need yet -- I suppose it depends on your nutes !-- I don't know nothing bout that stuff ya'll use !--I'll have to give it a shot one day !-- 
I guess I'm have to wait till tomorrow to see who gets a tweeter beat beat down from the Oscars speeches -- Probably had a pool to bet on who could evoke the biggest response ! -- Investigated da hell out Bengazi but the Russia election hacking  connection is not important enough to investigate ?-- The strong arm tactics with the media and the intelligence community is not gonna cover up the truth !-- Plus have U seen the town halls ? -- I don't think them peeps gonna be bullied too easy !-- Excellent entertainment !-- 
Remember when ole Keef said I know flowers are worth more than the amount of oil that could be made from it !-- They Crack down on recreational ? -- Might be better to have a little oil on hand than a bunch of flowers ?-- I haven't found a successful way for LEO to fight the scourge of the dreaded hash oil cartridges! 
It's a gateway drug U know ? -- Smoke a joint today and U might be a addicted to narcotics tomorrow!


----------



## umbra

flushing...oh my. this has given me some confusion as well. never did it with organic soil, but tried it with the GH. not a fan


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  when you start flushing do you just flush straight water or do you use an additive then straight water


----------



## umbra

ph'd water


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> For sure Keef but with great minds like ours would be able to make something work real easy definitely always wanted something like that well time to light up a big fat one and get back to work on these lights these ones just are not doing it anymore pretty sure I need a little bit more room


 
Nice grow Bud.  Don't your leaf burn so close to your lights?  May, I ask what kind of lights do you have?  And, does it raise your light bill?  Here let smoke:48:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> A few minutes ago I could told U what was what and how long they got !--- This ain't then !-- It's weed best I can remember !-- Must be pretty good too !


 
Keef beautiful buds.  Just love the frost on those leafs.  pass pass:48:


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Can't sleep very well lately.  Go to bed late and wake up to early.  I heard that the older you get the lest sleep you need.  I don't know if it is true, but I'm having trouble a lot.  Wake and Bake.  Still passing.  :48:


----------



## ness

Yep, Keef, I'll be putting hole in the wall for ventilation.  Fun Cite!!!  I don't think I need to big of a fan.  I'm getting 2 wall fans.  One in take and one out.  The bathroom is going to be for germination and veg.  The room is about 6 ft by 8 or 10 ft.  I got some reading to do and thinking.  Keef a while back u mention a book by Jorge Cervantes.  Well, I have mj grow basics and it has help me out a lot along with all of you guys.  I'm looking forward to getting the next book up.  Well, I'm going to make a pot of coffee and one more Wake and Bake.  I got a Dr app. today.  And, I have to be straight.  :48:


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc, lots of yard work over the weekend.   
A quick pic of bpu at 4 weeks.
And what I think is killing field's x bpu at 11 weeks


----------



## mrcane

Nice budsYD...killing fields sure is colorful..:48:
Rose hope that the pass is passable...have a great time....


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Up early tossing and turning, lots of stress in my life. Haven't gotten as much done as I would like, my hands are giving me some trouble. Most of the skywalker has been taken down and hung on chains. Working on the golden ticket until my hands give out again. Feeling very isolated and alone in the world today. I tend to be a very introspective person. so when I have doubts I turn inward rather than toward others.


----------



## umbra

YD you knock it out of the park with the KF x BPU. Good job.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy rainy monday.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Gonna take an extra pipe to get me moving today !

Umbra -- It will pass !-- Sorry about the hands though !-- At least my hands work --Mostly !-- I got a couple little plants coming down tomorrow or the next day !-- Trying to get where I can break it down instead of harvesting everything at once I'm trying to get this rotation rolling right !- Harvest 25 % of bloom every 2 weeks !-- 

Dog -- Love some bud porn in the morning !--


----------



## yarddog

thanks umbra, i have not had a great run with it yet, but when i do i imagine i will be rewarded for it. as for the hands, i am 29, and my hands are starting to hurt this winter, never happened before this winter, i need to be working on a way to not turn wrenches, my hands will be ruined if i stay in this for the long haul.
hey giggy, good to see you.  
yo keef, whats up on the gulf?? maybe a spot of rain today here


----------



## yarddog

i just realized i use way too many comma's.   don't mind me, just a country boy armed with a keyboard


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> thanks umbra, i have not had a great run with it yet, but when i do i imagine i will be rewarded for it. as for the hands, i am 29, and my hands are starting to hurt this winter, never happened before this winter, i need to be working on a way to not turn wrenches, my hands will be ruined if i stay in this for the long haul.
> hey giggy, good to see you.
> yo keef, whats up on the gulf?? maybe a spot of rain today here



 I'm with you dog I love turning wrenches but A smart man knows when his body is saying enough is enough trust me listen to your hands I'm only 40 and I'm completely done for hands are full of arthritis   And that's just the beginning trust me man look for something that's a little less rough on the body  and keep that stuff as a hobby because you still have to live in that  body for  at least  another 50 years hopefully


----------



## Keef

Morning Dog !-- U keep using your commas !-- I couldn't post without dashes and explanation marks !-- I just like the way an explanation mark looks more than a period !-- I'm O.K. with it !-- Twisting wrenches is gonna mess up your hands for sure eventually !--


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Nice grow Bud.  Don't your leaf burn so close to your lights?  May, I ask what kind of lights do you have?  And, does it raise your light bill?  Here let smoke:48:



 Good morning Ness they are just a sundblaster T5s oh yeah  The light does burn the tips of them me and the deep Chunk got into a little fight about that last night  The lower level is the third stage to my veg room but that will be all changing as soon as my new LED is done that counter will be coming out and that room will be just 3 big bins for veg then the clones on the top shelf will be coming out of that room and going into their own cabinet hope you're off to an excellent start this fine morning


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> ph'd water



 Thanks buddy I'm going to try it this way this time and not use that other stuff pretty sure it's what made every  Second bud  taste bad I'll post a picture of whatever it was called later today


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Up early tossing and turning, lots of stress in my life. Haven't gotten as much done as I would like, my hands are giving me some trouble. Most of the skywalker has been taken down and hung on chains. Working on the golden ticket until my hands give out again. Feeling very isolated and alone in the world today. I tend to be a very introspective person. so when I have doubts I turn inward rather than toward others.



 Wish I was closer umbra so I could give you a hand to help take some of that stress off your shoulders buddy hopefully your day gets a little better and your hands start feeling better  there's nothing worse than trying to get stuff done when the body just don't want to cooperate


----------



## Keef

What up Bud !-- All them old injuries come back to haunt U as U start to age !-- I beat this body up pretty bad when I was young now it's all coming back to roost ! -- I don't like it !

Dog we got 85/66 today partly cloudy !-- We got some rain coming in a couple days !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Bud !-- All them old injuries come back to haunt U as U start to age !-- I beat this body up pretty bad when I was young now it's all coming back to roost ! -- I don't like it !
> 
> Dog we got 85/66 today partly cloudy !-- We got some rain coming in a couple days !



 I will have to agree with you  especially when the weather changes and you're  body is like damn  don't you remember you broke this cracked that tour this or just plain and simple wore that out  it's funny how the mind forgets these things until the body says hey remember that time at Band camp you  said here hold my beer and watch this


----------



## Budlight

So I  moved  the old Mexican out of the room  and into the fire place last night noticed she was starting to Hermie up  I think she might've got a little bit of my Mendocino purp it's  to bad she sure smelled nice in the fireplace though guess I'll have to crack a couple nightshades to replace her it's too bad too because she had a pretty amazing smile first she put me in jail and now this she is definitely a bad bad girl  I think I'll start my morning off with some BB King :48:


----------



## Budlight

I just noticed I just got an email From riot seeds when did he come back around  thought that guy was done for


----------



## Keef

Watch this !--Hold my beer !-- Many E.R. visit started with those or similar words !-- I myself -- Oh !- That still hurts !


----------



## Keef

They sure trying hard to discredit the press before someone finds the skeletons in the closet so they can say -- 
Lies !- 
I told U they make stuff !-- This is just another fine example !-- 

 Ain't gonna work !--


----------



## Keef

Time to do the pharming !


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Cane, it looks passable, we will try and hit it around noon.  Wish we could have met up, next time.

You guys behave yourself.   Had to roll a bunch of joints for the dog/pot sitter.

So when i was like 40 i would like to go to nordstrom and out to fancy dinners in the city, this trip i want to meet the homeless lady that hangs out at my daughters store.. She somehow makes edibles for dogs out of throw away pot..  So when daughter asked what i want to do, i say, meet the homeless lady and go to upscale thrift stores, and go to dispensaries.  LOL  old hippy I am.  I am taking her throw away pot.

Umbra, i wish you could feel how we all feel about you. 
 I will be checking in.


----------



## Keef

Be safe Rose !

Purple Haze gonna make some nice color !

The working girls !
My question is -- A few big plants or a bunch of smaller ones ?-- I can rock the small ones for now ! 

View attachment 20170227_122402.jpg


View attachment 20170227_122443.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Nice gear everyone. Umbra your never truly alone brother, hope you find the answers your seeking. I'm getting my stuff ready....me and the o'l hippy are headed to the island tomorrow to do some surf fishin'.  Peace


----------



## Budlight

I tell you this hands free joint holder is one of the best things I ever bought for when I do my soldering on electrical components








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog

haha bud, i dont think thats what they made them thar clips for.


----------



## umbra

thank you my friends...Rose enjoy your trip. I am a grower...good or bad. And I aspire to be a great grower, and while I may not be there...I'm here for the journey as well as the destination. Whether growing is a hobby or a profession...not as important. I need to eat and pay bills and I'm going to do that any way that I can. Unfortunately, our society doesn't value elderly people very much in the work place, so my options are limited. It causes me more stress than it is worth.


----------



## yarddog

elderly, how old are you? i imagine about 48-54. hard to tell through written word though. i am surprised, due to all the lazy peeps my age not wanting to work, i figured old folks would be a shoe in, at least they had good work ethic


----------



## umbra

I'm 59. Not old enough to collect SS and too old to find work...plain sucks. My resume lists a few Fortune 500 companies and so money is an issue for a number of companies. But it never gets to an interview stage because they just pass over me. I know this because it has been said to me by a headhunter. Rock and a hard place


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 4:20 ? -- Something ? -- It's  a hard age Umbra !-- I be 62 soon !-- Too old and tore up to work and too young for social security !-- The disability judge said I wasn't disabled because I could get a job folding clothes !-- After all I admitted to helping the wife around the house when I could !-- Even when the other attorney had admitted I could not work and recommended disability -- Judge went against both lawyers as he looked at my ponytail !-- So I'm one those that fell thru the cracks !-- Without D.D. I be dead long time ago !-- Some days it ain't easy to keep going !


----------



## umbra

Keef I know you know. More people falling thru the cracks than ever. I suspect it will only get worse.


----------



## Budlight

Do you guys think that light is way too far away  or should I move it closer other 50 W chips


----------



## WeedHopper

Cold beer and some Orange Tangerine, ,,,yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Warmest February on record !-- Surely human activity don't affect the weather ? --There's  only 7 billion of us  !-- We ignore it maybe it go away ?


----------



## WeedHopper

For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.
The statement means that in every interaction, there is a pair of forces acting on the two interacting objects. The size of the forces on the first object equals the size of the force on the second object. The direction of the force on the first object is opposite to the direction of the force on the second object. Forces always come in pairs - equal and opposite action-reaction force pairs.


----------



## Keef

Well said Hopper !--


----------



## Keef

I don't know where the balance point is but that's where I wish we was !-- 

I was thinking I take those baby girls down tomorrow! -- Moved plants to bloom on the 1ST and the 15th then Frickin February  throws my math off !-- Do I take them a  little early to preserve the rotation or let them go a little longer and Jack my rotation schedule ? -- February sucks !


----------



## Kraven

Well off to bed, headed out to do some salt fishing early tomorrow. Peace.


----------



## Keef

If U catch a shark Kraven just remember U can get in trouble for shooting it !-- I had an unfortunate encounter with an alligator -- I wasn't playing none with that shark !-- I wasn't running and shooting behind me with a dam pissed off alligator chasing me !--I still emptied the clip into that shark !-- I was not aware of the park ranger !-- Seems I was standing on a fine line !-- Is U fishing or is U hunting ?-- It wasn't against the law but he wasn't happy with me !--


----------



## Keef

U learn something everyday !-- I was flipping thru the channels and there it was !-- Ancient Egyptians speaking Spanish !-- I try to  understand  the world but that just confuses me more !-- Get High and watch the ten commandments in Spanish ? -- Help me Hopper I'm so confused !-- I don't like them 10 commandments cause I mighta broke a couple !-- I see they signed that new document to that allows churches to endorse political figures !-- I guess I might better brush up on all them words they gonna want to hear ?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> U learn something everyday !-- I was flipping thru the channels and there it was !-- Ancient Egyptians speaking Spanish !-- I try to understand the world but that just confuses me more !-- Get High and watch the ten commandments in Spanish ? -- Help me Hopper I'm so confused !-- I don't like them 10 commandments cause I mighta broke a couple !-- I see they signed that new document to that allows churches to endorse political figures !-- I guess I might better brush up on all them words they gonna want to hear ?


 When I was in Spain, I was watching TV in the Hotel and it was an American movie in German on a Spanish speaking channel. I kept trying to match the lips and the speech and it made no sense.


----------



## giggy

Time to wake and bake. Got some early hermmed northern lights and a cup of coffee and some heavy metal music to start the day.


----------



## WeedHopper

When i watch something like that Keef,,,i make up my own story. I mean why not,,,thats what they did. 10 commandments, ,,parting the Red Sea,,total crap,,,and very funny if your high. :smoke1:
Morning MP friends,,,time for Coffee, ,,,yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Which way is up ? -- I'm confused !-- I be back !-- Where's my ...


----------



## Keef

O.K. !-- Better now !-- What kind trouble we gonna get into today O.F.C.?-- It's Fat Tuesday !-- I'm not Catholic but any excuse for a party !-- I party with them !-- 
A word of warning !-- 
Tommorrow if U see someone with a dirty forehead ? -- Don't hook the brother or sister up and wipe it off for them !-- They will not appreciate the concern and effort !-- Just don't do it do !-- Let the dirty forehead go and ignore it !


----------



## Keef

Breakfast today will be Keef's Cinnamon Toast !-- Maybe a couple pieces of Cheese toast ?

Recipe :
Place 4 thin pats of butter in the appropriate place on a piece of bread 
Sprinkle with sugar generously !
Dust with cinnamon! !
Place in oven or toaster over on broil until toasty !
Cheese toast I do same way except just buttered bread and a slice of cheese !
Toast until bubbly and browning !-- Great with honey !
It also kicks some caps  into  high gear !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone's off to an excellent start just about to head out to the garage to mess with some of these lights see how that  breeding  light is working figured I would test it on a couple clones


----------



## Keef

It's  still there !-- I was not sitting at one dem tables smoking a joint !-- That would be against the law !
Next time I take a thermostat of coffee !-- 

View attachment 20170228_092654_001.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  I'm sorry to say that my little Camo (dog) pass on.  She was my baby.  I'm very heart broken.  Got another Dr. appointment today.  I'm going to light up any how.  F*** it.  I only talk to a computer screen any how.  That is no way to talk to a head Dr.  My other Dr. quit and I like her a lot.  I could vent with her in person.  This computer s**t s**k.  In the long run I am O:K.  Well it time to Wake and Bake.  Got a fresh cup of joe and a pipe.  Let's do it.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !-- Sorry about the pup !-- They like family to us !-- D.D. wants to take Ginger our oldest dog with her to spend the week in Austin !-- I know she misses them and they miss her but being away from even one of them for awhile ain't gonna be easy ! 
I got some pharming to do -- I harvest on the 1st and 15th but I also strip all the fan leaves off the group with 2 weeks left till harvest !-- I take the leaves when the plant starts to give them up !-- Sometimes it's sooner !--Give those bottom buds some light so they harden up !


----------



## yarddog

good morning ness, i am sorry about your dog. i look at each of my dogs sometimes, and i know the day is coming that we will say our goodbye...   they don't live long enough


----------



## ness

Thank You Keef, yarddog  she surly be missed.  She was a good little doggie.  O:K time for a hit.


----------



## Keef

I don't want to think about it Dog !

Don't know for sure who is who here !but I think it's  like this !
GDP-X-B.R. 
GDP -x- BPU
Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel 
Nurse Larry 

U do know I'm not really sure who's who without looking at the label !-- I need a label gun or something ! 

View attachment 20170228_105903-1.jpg


View attachment 20170228_105929-1.jpg


View attachment 20170228_110011-1.jpg


View attachment 20170228_105728.jpg


----------



## ness

Nice looking buds you got there, Keef.  Have a Good Day Keef. Over and Out.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Ness !-- Spring is coming though and with it the bug wars so I'm gearing up for the fight !-- 
Thinking about one them Rosen Presses soon !-- With the uncertainty of the law I think the hash oil cartridges gonna be the bees knees !-- I feel better now that D.D. can travel with one !-- Still looking for a distributor !-- Don't need one yet but ya gotta have a plan !


----------



## Keef

Meanwhile -- Back in the bad cave -- Evil stirs !-- Strawberry Brandy is where I want it for now !-- The Apple is good I'm just not gonna be able to clear it up like I can the pear ! -- Making liquor  and growing weed at the beach ? -- Somebody got to do it !-- Spring Break is right around the corner !-- I mean that got nothing to do with nothing ! -- Bunch potheads come to the beach and party for a couple weeks ! -- No glass on the beach and they be smell patrols looking for those who would dare light up that stanky weed at the beach !-- 
The peeps really should get one them hash oil cartridges for an e-cig !-- That's  right they can't get them around here !-- Somebody need to do something bout that !-- 
Then all they can do is wonder is it is or is it ain't ? -- In this case it is and very fine at that !-- I was walking with Jesus yesterday !-- 

View attachment 20170228_114326.jpg


View attachment 20170228_115207.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone!  Ness, I am so sorry to hear about your dog.  I spend more money on vets for my Harley (dog) then I do Dr.s for myself. I can't imagine my life without him.  Keef, dems some fine frosty looking buds.  It amazes me how you get them big ole buds out of those tiny little plants.  If you rock the big grow like the little ones you can give D.D. that early retirement.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy Mardi Gras!  Laissez le bon temps rouler! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487586760861.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

GSC x Larry OG 8 weeks

forum member crossed beans he can chime in if he wants lol 

View attachment 20170228_100841.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick I don't know either but if it ain't broke --Don't fix it !- - Sometimes I'm envious of the big plants U guys grow but maybe another time !-- I get some very nice terepene profiles too and it has to be the LEDs !-- I just don't know enough yet to do what I know can be done with them ! -


----------



## Keef

Morning N.E. -- Looking good !

D.D. did U like the pic ? - I thought it might scare the O.F.C. so I just sent it to U !--


----------



## N.E.wguy

thanks keef gonna put a lil journal together at some point just so much going on amazed they made it i didnt want a journal of dead plants lol i kept all the pics and info just need a day to create the journal 

have 2 more strains going 4 weeks in to flower ( 8 plants ) and 3 more strains in seedling state 50 total, working hard on securing a grow location after that will get back to regular posting of journals


----------



## N.E.wguy

bomb sized 

View attachment 20170228_084823.jpg


View attachment 20170228_082239.jpg


----------



## Keef

Love it N.E. !-- One jar !-- One bud !


----------



## Keef

U know this means war ? -- That gopher is dead and just don't know it yet !-- Breathe --Relax --Aim --Squeeze -- 

View attachment 20170228_131923.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I been remodeling the veg room all morning.  Doing some re-arranging and some re-potting.  I may have to do some light re-arranging as well.  

Kraven, Oldfogey,  can you give an honest footprint for that King 1200?  I'm using mine to flower one plant right now but I'm curious how large an area it can effectively cover.

Keef,  Lay out some De-Con.  That'll take care of them critters.


----------



## oldfogey8

sst nick - sorry. i don't have a good feel for the footprint. i am on my first grow with it and i am quite honestly over taxing it. i have it in a 3x3 tent with 8 plants. hamster lewis probably has a better feel for that as i have seen some pics of his buds and they are epic. check out his grows for more info.

NE Guy - beautiful budage.

ness - sorry for your loss. i still miss every dog family member i have ever lost

keef - you are some kind of mad scientist of the buzzular world


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake or 4:20 --Call it what U want !-- Wanna get high !-- No!- I'm changing with the times !-- Let's take our afternoon medicine !-- 

Nick I got these 4 pups got free range in the back yard where the gopher be !-- If I lock the doggie door to keep them in one could break they neck !-- They play chase and hit that doggie door at a dead run !
I don't want them getting into poison cause I don't trust them !

What's up OF ? -- Legal grow man !-- Must be nice !


----------



## oldfogey8

It is nice, Keef. Now I just worry about the plants health instead of going to jail and having my family thrown out of our house and all our worldly possessions taken by the gov't for growing a harmless plant. Hope it comes your way at some point.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Got another day done. I am on a Strawberry kick here lately. Even my ecig is strawberry. 
I need weed that taste like Strawberry. Its to late to stop me done paid for them. 
Strawberry Daiquiri Sure Fire Seeds. Got them for a steal.
Ness Sorry about your Pup, Fur babies are hard to lose.


----------



## Keef

I have hope OF !

Hippy -- For me 1st it was blueberry !--
 Not e-cig liquid !--
 I use a light tobacco juice by intellicig --EcoVape Extra Rich --SH--36 mg. --Whatever da hell that means ! 
I got blueberry weed and Blueberry Brandy! 
Now I'm after Strawberry !-- I got the Brandy !-- I might have the weed !-- Bud gonna send me some Strawberry Rhino pollen and I'm hit this Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel with it !-- I want a strong Strawberry !--I also want a sweet lemon ! -- but I think U got Variety Chasing Disease bad as me Hippy !


----------



## Keef

What's for supper O.F.C. ?-- I can't make my mind up !--


----------



## Kraven

Keef cant really say, I honestly don't know. The info says a 4x4 area.


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- How was the fishing ?--Or is that another day ? -- I get confused !
There's a comedy show on tonight !-- Don't watch it may get political !---After the I'm so great part !
We gonna get all unified and stuff ? -- Or is this just for the ruling minority ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

Whin,,whin,,whin,,yur killing me Bro.


----------



## Keef

Hopper --I resemble that remark !-- Let's  listen tonight !-- It would be great if it was even an attempt to unify the people !-- I know I expect too much !


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope,,,i. Gonna be watching Sanford and Son,,drinking a cold Bud light and smoking some Dank ,,, :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Been smoking da dank all day long - Still hurting with the face and neck some !-- !-- U may be right Hopper !-- I think I'll skip the speech and watch The Flash instead !- I can always catch the high lights on CNN later !


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry bout your pain Little Brother. Time for some oil.


----------



## Keef

Working on it Hopper !-- Weather already change up there ?-- Something going on with the pressure !-- I be sporting the Stroke look today !--Left side the face hanging some and the left arm mostly across the chest !
Better than yesterday !-- Just kinda wears me down after awhile ! --I probably be fine tomorrow !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Fking weather is crazy. im getten use to it.


----------



## Keef

Better than being paralyzed or dead Hopper !-- I just wish I could understand what sets the swelling off so I could prepare some !-- I don't think we gonna get rain just a pressure change !


----------



## DirtyDiana

The end of a long, beautiful day! 

View attachment 611_1483411656146.jpeg


----------



## N.E.wguy

thanks guys,! the wet cut colas weighed in at 145 gs


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Coming up on 5 am central time -- I'm dragging a little but I'm working on it !-- I be Waked and Baked by the time ya'll get up !-- Then I have to do it all over again !-- Good day to all !


----------



## DirtyDiana

That is my mood this morning!   Now if I only had a dodge ball!  Reminds me of a guy we knew in New Orleans who kept tennis balls in his car for road rage moments!  Anyways-- good morning OFC!  I got two more of these day shifts,  then back to nights!  Yea!  You all have a good day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487759859538.jpg


----------



## Keef

Those were wild times !-- One of the scariest buys I ever made was from Ole Buddy !-- Went to pick up a quarter pound and while he was talking to a Louisiana State Trooper out front his wife brought my weed out the back door and I eased on out there ! -- We did a lot of good business !-- Even did a little shrimping !


----------



## Keef

I know I said something before but it's dirty forehead Wednesday !-- DO NOT hook someone up by wiping thier forehead !-- Some of them get really pissed off !-- I'm just trying to keep U guys from learning bout this stuff the way I did ! -- One minute I'm just being helpful and the next I'm da devil and almost got beat up !-- Don't do it !--

 I mean it is funny if U can do it with a straight face and apologize profusely! -
- but --
That ain't enough for some !


----------



## St_Nick

Woke up to a hail storm. Time for some bud porn. 

View attachment 20170301_073037.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice Porn my friend. 

Wake up Keef,,:smoke1:

See yall after work.


----------



## St_Nick

Extreme Tornado warning coming over the weather here.  I'll believe it when I see it.  A tornado would have to run sideways down the mountain to get to me.  They calling for flash floods as well.  That's a little more believable. We have over 3" of rain since 4 am.


----------



## Budlight

Looking good nick 

Hope everyone's off to a good start this morning


----------



## Keef

I did take a little nap Hopper but I been trimming since 8 !

Keep your eyes open Nick !--
 That front seems to be anchored down here .-- We not gonna get much if any rain for couple days but my face don't seem to understand !
Morning Bud !


----------



## N.E.wguy

Nice Nick what strain ?

GM All !!  been trimming neeeeed cofffeeeeee


----------



## Keef

What up NE ?
Mane ain't nothing wrong with some scissor hash!


----------



## Keef

Hey I know it's not like the big plants some U guys grow -- This not a bud off a plant !-- That's  the whole plant !-- How low can he go ?- I sexed the little thing got my cuts and let it go !-- It was more about getting the cuts than growing a big plant !-- It's  a 60 day plant and make plenty hard bud so I be running plenty later !-- Strawberry Desiel !--- On a stick ! 

View attachment 20170301_114616-1.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  

Nick, OF, Hippy Thank You for your warm thought on my loss of my pup Camo.  She is surely Miss.

Have a Good Day OFC:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ms. Ness !-- Hope all goes well !
I'm get in some 4:20 practice real quick !-- I wanted to make a joke about buying Umbra and Kraven some safety scissors but I'm not saying nothing because if I do ? -- I be the next one to bleed !-- I mighta already jinxed myself !-- I don't wanna cut my hands up !-- It hurts when U do that !-- I am allergic to pain !


----------



## Kraven

Hey hopper it was yesterday, we got a pompano, two whitings and a bowhead shark...all not keepers but we sure smoked some weed and told some lies....capped the day off with fresh seafood and a few cold beers. 

So I took the rest of the SSDD off the stick a bit ago, and was storing the trim, look at what just fell off that I just poured into my sugar shakin' pile, over 2 Tbsp of golden trich's that is making my night a real winner. Peace


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Going to get High.
Keef, St Nick And Kravens They all look really nice.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Hippy !-- I been practicing !-- I'm getting pretty good at this 4:20 stuff !

I like what Kraven did with his pics !-- Bottom right hand corner says Kraven !-- U see when U post a pic MP owns it !-- MP might have the pic but no doubt about where it come from and who took it !-- I like it ! -- I got no problem with MP !--but - Bravo Kraven !


----------



## Kraven

I really have no issue with MP using my pictures. Just want to make sure if they do the right grower gets the credit. Plus I thought it was a nice touch to sorta personalize my photo's. Peace


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef I just sent  my license to Billy so I can pick up the pink tomorrow I swear he said it was a hexaploid and his OG is a tetraploid  and then I'm also going to pick up his bubba  I was really hoping his strawberry cough was ready and his purple Kush but I guess I'll have to wait for those ones


----------



## Keef

Kraven I think that's as it should be !-- U grew it and took the pic !-- I don't know how to do stuff like that !

Bud -- U da man ! -- Only way to know would be under a microscope !-- Let's see how it goes !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Kraven I think that's as it should be !-- U grew it and took the pic !-- I don't know how to do stuff like that !
> 
> Bud -- U da man ! -- Only way to know would be under a microscope !-- Let's see how it goes !



 I wonder how I could have it checked around here


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Kraven,,when i lived in Florida, ,my favorite to fish for was Snook and Redfish. Snook is an awesome fight,,and taste great.


----------



## Kraven

Oh man yea and reds fosure...love night fishing giggin for flounder, or raking up oysters heck shrimpin too. Not to much about the big pond i don't care deeply for.


----------



## Keef

Bud I don't know how U can get it checked around there !-- Did U have to buy a flat of clones or were U able to just buy a few ? -- When U got a handle on them U might have to build me something that looks like something it's not and send a piece to Texas !-- U know I hook U up for your trouble !-- Maybe I have something to breed it to by then !-- I CAN put it under a microscope and tell U what U got !-- Penta is 5 and Sexta is 6 -- Pink Kush in 6 ? -- I got questions about how he got to 6 starting with a 4 !-- To get to 6 from 4 U have to have a 2 and Pink Kush is a 4 !-- Where the 2 come from ?


----------



## WoodHippy

What he say.  Time for Diner, Lasagna. Oh Yeah.


----------



## Budlight

I'm not too sure man he supposed to be releasing a bunch of new stuff next month as well and he has a 2n strawberry cough I think you're right I think the pink is 4n I must be hearing things he talks pretty fast


----------



## WeedHopper

Yall are all Potheads,,yes you are,,,yehaaaaaaa,,,:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Bud -U learn to grow it then U can reach me !

Supper ? -- I think this Blue T.E. thing gonna work nice !-- Maybe a peppery blueberry with floral hints ? -- I'm not sure but it is tasty and potent !-Give me the munchies too !- I don't know what Umbra did to get this GDP-X-BPU this frosty but I'm looking forward to putting it in the pipe !


----------



## Keef

I resemble that remark too Hopper !-- I know U smoking something nice what U got this week ?-- Hopper always get that high grade !
Kraven I don't make as much hash as I could --I decarb mine and make caps !-- Bout to go over the hump and have more trim than we can eat then I make plenty hash !-- It'll be part of my hash oil extraction so I gotta do it !-- Long as the legal status of weed  is questionable might be the way forward for me !--


----------



## ness

St_Nick said:


> Woke up to a hail storm. Time for some bud porn.


 
Evening Nick.  Sure is a beautiful picture.  420 :48:


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Hey hopper it was yesterday, we got a pompano, two whitings and a bowhead shark...all not keepers but we sure smoked some weed and told some lies....capped the day off with fresh seafood and a few cold beers.
> 
> So I took the rest of the SSDD off the stick a bit ago, and was storing the trim, look at what just fell off that I just poured into my sugar shakin' pile, over 2 Tbsp of golden trich's that is making my night a real winner. Peace


 

Kraven beautiful trich's.  I just love the 2nd pic., I would love to have wall paper like that.  It would look nice in my kick knack room.  Glad you had a great day.


----------



## ness

Keef I got my one branch hang in the bathroom.  I'm going to cure her as soon as she dries.  About 2 weeks.  There is sure enough work to be done to get it right. :farm:


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven said:


> Oh man yea and reds fosure...love night fishing giggin for flounder, or raking up oysters heck shrimpin too. Not to much about the big pond i don't care deeply for.



You are making me real homesick.  I am really and I mean really missing the coast.  Nothing beats casting for weakies on the grass flats.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> What he say.  Time for Diner, Lasagna. Oh Yeah.


Hippy,  must be a thing.  I had Lasagne too.:vap-Bong_smoker:
Along with some serious moon.


----------



## Keef

I'm thinking about getting my fishing license this year !-- Man does not live by a cast net alone !-- Well he can but the law don't like it !-- I know this one place and at night  -- nevermind !-- I got to quit giving up my secrets !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Need some of that stuff!  No, wait!  I got better stuff!  Can't help it, but I love some Blueberry stuff!  Nice smoke.  Get to sleep in tomorrow!   Yippie! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487759783921.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

You know, as a general rule, I try to behave like an adult.  Tonight I'm being bad.  Drinkin' way more jug then I should and smokin' some serious shatter.  Watching  the warcraft movie and hoping to be seriously f**^$% Up.  Sometimes it just sucks to be alone.


----------



## St_Nick

Oh. And I am still an activist.  

https://tomgarrett.house.gov/media/...n-remove-marijuana-controlled-substances-list


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cheers, Nick! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487759902287.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks D.D. Cheers to you too!  Good morning everyone!  I gots a hangover! Thankfully it is minor.  Rise and shine!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !
Nick it's  too early to even use the word -'shine 

D.D. have a good day !-- 
I got U some pear brandy in the freezer --2 gallons of Strawberry and a gallon of Apple Jack !--
 I also got to take some more little plants down today !-- 
Got nothing to do with it --but--Spring Break starts in 2 weeks !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Black coffee time,,,yehaaaaa
What up Keefer?
Nick has a hangover, ,,lol. 
DD,,Weedhopper no drinky Moonshine anymore.


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Hopper !-- I'm allergic to alcohol I get the Whiskey Bumps !-- When I drink my mouth makes people want to hit me and stuff !-- Wake up all beat up and don't remember what happened ?-- I had to give it up !-- It's a wonder I'm still alive taking morphine and drinking whiskey and not just a little !-- Ended up having to do CPR on myself a couple times !


----------



## Keef

Temps today - 70/54 -- Seems that Russia connection just keeps growing !
Caps kick in and lights come on I got some work to do !


----------



## umbra

Morning Keef. More rain coming. Flood watch until tomorrow, then more rain. 65/35 here. Oranges are falling off the tree. Plum tree is flowering.


----------



## Kraven

Gonna smoke and then back to bed for short nap....o'l hippy gave me cookies.....o'l hippy got strong Kung Fu......Me - gonna have to sleep it off fosure


----------



## umbra

Keef, I found the Piney weed. The temple booty I grew out smells like you are walking thru a pine forest. NJ has these pygmy pines. They only grow 2 ft or so but smell 10x what a normal pines smells like. I remember National Geographic's did an article about NJ's pygmy pines. Only place in the world these trees exist.


----------



## Keef

That's  great Umbra !-- I took a nap and just woke up !-- Can't seem to get moving too stiff today !


----------



## Keef

I got some more of your stuff to run soon !-- The White -x-Black Rose -- Snow Desiel and Riot Berry OG -x- Plush Berry !-- I sexed them then pulled them back to veg !- Been taking cuts getting ready for a run !-- I like what ain't see in the Snow Desiel !-- Haven't smoked it yet but GDP -x- BPU is the frostiest thing I have seen !


----------



## yarddog

I got some Nurse Larry i am going to run soon. woot-woot!!


----------



## Keef

Dog you'll like the Nurse !-- She a trick pony !-- It's the terepene profile While U trying to figure out what that flavor is ?-- She crawling all up in your brain !-- Very good medicine too !--


----------



## Keef

Wind is howling out there !-- Saw some seagulls go by flying backwards !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I got some more of your stuff to run soon !-- The White -x-Black Rose -- Snow Desiel and Riot Berry OG -x- Plush Berry !-- I sexed them then pulled them back to veg !- Been taking cuts getting ready for a run !-- I like what ain't see in the Snow Desiel !-- Haven't smoked it yet but GDP -x- BPU is the frostiest thing I have seen !



the riotberry og is crossed to BPU not plushberry. I just popped a dozen of gdp x bpu for myself, lol. another dozen or so gdp x br popped as well.


----------



## Keef

Glad U remember Umbra !-- It's  on the label but I get high and confused sometimes !-- GDP- x- BPU look impressive in the sparkly department !-- I got a good looking GDP-X-B.R. -- She don't got color and I'm O.K. with that !-- She look like she can hold some weight ! --


----------



## yarddog

i find myself writing notes when i see history on a strain or cut i hold, i keep them in a notebook at home so i will always have legit info on a particular plant.


----------



## Keef

I would lose the notes Dog !-- I just try to remember it all !-- What were we talking about ?--I need notes !


----------



## umbra

I think that instead of running other peoples genetics that I know nothing about, trying to grow them to their standards is the wrong approach for me. I think I would be better off running my stuff or stuff I want to grow to my standards, even if it defies their understanding.


----------



## Keef

And Umbra finds his way !-- Bingo !


----------



## umbra

the BoC are so frosty. Little pregnant frosty girls.


----------



## Keef

Chocolate ? -- That breeding a box of something ? -- U know something gonna be there but it may take awhile to find it !-- I don't have much experience with all these strains like some ya'll but I know what I like and that's  what I'm grow !-- I am looking for something -- Not sure what it is but I'll know it when I find it !
For now though I stay pretty toasty !


----------



## Keef

I was gonna ask about Bud he hasn't been around today !-- Then I remembered he was on a mission today !
Cuz - U know  I'm wanna see a pic ?


----------



## umbra

The male BoC I used on 4 different female BoC plus a couple of other females. Squish, sour dubb S1, golden ticket, skywalker og, and chisel. here are 2 of the female BoC. 

View attachment IMG_0768.JPG


View attachment IMG_0769.JPG


View attachment IMG_0771.JPG


View attachment IMG_0772.JPG


View attachment IMG_0773.JPG


View attachment IMG_0774.JPG


----------



## Keef

I see I ain't the only one can grow little plants !-- Serves the purpose don't it Umbra ? -- U don't need to be breeding some 6 foot plant unless U want pounds of seed !-- The plant most of these F-2  B.B. seed came off a plant bout that size ! - - Snow Desiel is about 6 inches tall and it already been sexed and cloned !-- When I asked about the Snow Desiel Umbra said "wink-wink--nod-nod" so I was after cuts !-- Instead  just one--- I do a box of them !--


----------



## umbra

oh 1 other female...purple pineapple bomb


----------



## Keef

Purple Pineapple Bomb ? --I hate U Umbra !-- U know I'm a sick man !-- I got that disease !


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra U think that Lemon and chocolate profile will come across in some Rosen oil ? -- What I been wondering about and kinda worried about was a lab that could produce a terepene profile that be added to any weed !-- Just like they do e-cig liquid !-- So could all these varieties end up being meaningless and weed grown only for the highest THC levels ?-- Will they be able to grow huge amounts of THC in vats from that GMO yeast they got in Germany and add whatever terepene profile is called for ? -- Anyway it's  something to think about !-- Might better hang on to some "heirloom" varieties !-- I don't think it will happen soon and I'm not even sure it's possible to get that good at making a terepene profile on demand !-- We may be safe for awhile !


----------



## yarddog

i think that may be a good idea umbra. so hard to be top dog with all the same gear, but with something different? go for it!


----------



## Keef

Tell him Dog ! --


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Done with work for the week.  Time to go back to work on my Attitude. 
Keef Purple Pineapple Bomb sold out. I looked all over.


----------



## Keef

Never give up Hippy ! 
I know dis guy !-- He bred dis stuff !-- Been trying to see where some more tricomes would fit but they full ! 

View attachment 20170302_155016-1.jpg


View attachment 20170302_155039-1.jpg


View attachment 20170302_155351-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Top -- GDP -x- BPU 
Middle -- GDP-X-B.R. 
Bottom -- That Strawberry Desiel thing !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good afternoon OFC!  I'm always reminding myself that things can always get worse!  I could look like this llama! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1488424071844.jpg


----------



## Keef

I do got some Purple !-- She young but U can see it already !-- That's  why they call it Purple Haze !-- Be like ornamental weed with a kick ! 

View attachment 20170302_161447.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's  animal abuse !--Shame on U !-- Laughing at the misery of a poor creature !-- Could have at least give him a Mohawk or something !-- They coulda took some hair and left the little brother looking clean but does he look happy to U ?


----------



## Kraven

I live....still foggy but i live...


----------



## WoodHippy

Got a BB king and widow gum be ready as soon as the room is empty. Got to take some clones first. Auto should be about to start flower. This  Purple Hindu Kush is working on me. 
They look tasty Keef


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> i think that may be a good idea umbra. so hard to be top dog with all the same gear, but with something different? go for it!


 I agree


----------



## Kraven

Me too....why try to show someone else's pony. I'm almost done showing off others work myself. Getting real close to stepping out myself hopefully.


----------



## Keef

I just watched the news but I can't comment on it !-- Just acknowledging that I do keep up with the world I live in best I can ! --

 Can I say I am amused ?


----------



## Keef

Kraven been on this !-- Man with a plan !-- I have always felt that it has to be about one plant not a variety !
I think now that Umbra found his way we gonna see ?-- No telling what he gonna do !-- He got a sheet load of varieties and now he on a mission !-- I want to time travel about a year ahead and see what he and Kraven did cause they both bout to bust out !


----------



## Keef

24 hours in a dilute weed killer !-- What does it take to kill this dam plant ?-- 

View attachment 20170302_181149.jpg


----------



## Kraven

OK got my hotel and tickets booked for Co. 4/19 through the 24th. Good times with my left coast friends


----------



## Keef

No more than one at most should have lived !-- No problem it just puts me one step closer !-- If it was easy ? -- Everyone would be doing it !


----------



## Keef

I hate U too Kraven !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC been up all morning and it is now 5:17 am here.  I just felt the temp. go down with the chill in the room.  The grow room is 68T and 67H.  I just now turn the heat on.  Wish, I thought of it sooner. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Been Baking all Morning no Coffee   Got to fix this.  I plan on making Waffles later.  Been craving them lately.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC!  Last day I have to get up @ O'Dark-thirty!   Whoop!  Whoop!  Hope everyone has a good day! 

View attachment edited_FB_IMG_1471183098186.jpg


----------



## yarddog

morning guys, i ran into a friend yesterday that i thought was dead for almost four years. last i knew, he had been in a coma for 10 months. we worked together, one day he got hit by a drunk driver. really made my day, i admit i teared up a little, it was damn good to see him. I never expected to see his face again.


----------



## Budlight

That's awesome your dog always nice to find out stuff like that 

 Hope everyone is off to an excellent start  this fine Friday 

Hay Keef  all I have to say is If BC wasn't so far away from me I would probably be in jail right now that guy is a F......  idiot  I swear to God I haven't been talked to like that since I was a little kid I don't even think I had people talk to me like that when I was a little kid or ever in that fact and if they did they sure walked away with a swollen mouth I just can't believe that guy he ruined my whole day yesterday and I'm still vibrating today


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Moving a little slow today -- Had a rough night !

Bud I thought U might hit it off with the guy !-- Hit being the key word !-- U calmed down yet ? --Did U control yourself well enough to get what U came for ?-- Sounds like U earned it !-- I had heard stories and this proves them true !


----------



## Budlight

Nobody I never got it yet he just keeps messing me around


----------



## Budlight

I'm not gonna lie buddy I'm getting pretty bummed out   And the guy from sour patch seeds isn't getting back to me I feel like nobody wants to take my money all I want is something unusual that most people here don't have I don't think that's too much to ask for


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I been down this path !--I feel ya !-- Only thing is that U -me and every other pot farmer is looking for the same exclusive control over a highly desirable plant !--- If I can find it and buy it so can others !
So U know where that leaves us ? -- U want some Surflan AS ?-- Can U get that colchicine up there ? -- Only way I see to find something like U looking for is to make it yourself !-- It's  a little cheaper than something like that $35,000 Lemon Tree clone !-- My thought on that was -- Who else gonna have access to the plant that cut come from ?-- I can't out grow them !-- I can't out bid them for an expensive cut !-- If I can't make and /or  breed what I'm looking for then I can't have it ! -


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps, did you guys even miss me? I am home...Took us 11 hours for a 4 hour trip... stuck on top of a closed mountain pass..
Great to see our daughter and my little brother... dispensary's high end good will..kinda fun.  missed you all.


----------



## Keef

I thought U just been enjoying your visit !-- U was stuck up on Donner Pass ? -- Where's Mr. R.B. ?


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  

Rose, I miss you, and glad you are back.  Did you have a good time?


----------



## ness

I got a list of things to get done today.  Lets see how far I get.  I'm going to start by making home made Waffles.  yum.  It's time to through Hippies Dawg into a curing jar.  Going to cure for about 2 weeks than I'll see how she smokes.  Wishing everyone have a nice High Day.:bong2:


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, bud was beside me in the car for 11 hours... We are home and glad to be although we had fun. 
I got offered a job at a dispensary... I told them how old i was and they didn't care... LOL

Ness, thank you. I missed you guys too..


----------



## Keef

Glad U had fun Rose !-- They didn't want to hire U because of what U can do !-- They wanted to hire U for what U know !-- Here U are with people wanting to put U to work in the dispensary and I'm in a desert of knowledge !-- No trimmers -- No bud tenders -- No wholesalers !-- No dispensaries -- Nothing ! --


----------



## yarddog

i missed you rose.


----------



## umbra

Keef, you have friends, and while it may not make up for some of the shortcomings of living where there are no trimmers, bud tenders, or dispensaries, you are growing some dank that nobody can just go buy seeds of. It may not be on Cali's flavor of the week, but what you are growing is some dank, no doubt. Everytime you post pix or talk about your garden it is filled with pride and excitement. I think you are doing fine work.


----------



## umbra

Rose, glad you and Bud had a good time. You have mail


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Keef, you have friends, and while it may not make up for some of the shortcomings of living where there are no trimmers, bud tenders, or dispensaries, you are growing some dank that nobody can just go buy seeds of. It may not be on Cali's flavor of the week, but what you are growing is some dank, no doubt. Everytime you post pix or talk about your garden it is filled with pride and excitement. I think you are doing fine work.



Umbra's is very correct Keef, what you have cannot be had, always remember your genetics are superior to what anyone has thats anywhere close to you. Take pride in having your weed.


----------



## Keef

Dam ! --I wasn't inviting ya'll to a pity party !-- I do O.K. !-- Yes I got some fine genetics !--Most not available outside the O.F.C. !--- Nature versus Nurture !-- The nature is the genetics! -- Nurture is what we do !-- If I ever say I can't learn anything more about growing or weed in general somebody just slap me up side the head !-- I don't want to be one of the best 100 growers in the area !-- I want people to take a toke and know the weed came from me even if they don't know who "Me" is ! -- Once NCH said U need to build a brand !-- or something like that !-- I thought why not put the brand in the weed ? --So I'm not here just to learn to grow weed !-- I'm looking for something may not even exist ! -- It's the Quest for the Green Grail !


----------



## umbra

As long as I have growing cannabis, there has been a search for the Holy Grail. I think many thought that C99 was the grail. It is great....but it is 1 directional, that is, all sativa. I believe the grail changes, and it is different things to different people. So the search is never ending, lol.


----------



## Keef

Yep Umbra that it is !-- This Variety Chasing Disease I joke about ? -- Maybe some don't realize it yet but it's  a Quest for the Green Grail !-- Maybe we all find our own Green Grail !-- What a journey !-- Gonna have to smoke lots an lots of weed in the Quest !-- I hope ya'll up to it !-- I'm do my share !


----------



## Budlight

Looks like the BB King F2 showing a little purple


----------



## Keef

Bud the "P" in BPU ? -- = Purple Citral !-- I get color in the stems but not so much the bud !-- Not that I complain !-- She been good to Keef !-- Might have something nice there !-- I take that back !-- With those genetics ?--- U do got something there !-- Hope she does U right for long time !


----------



## bozzo420

Every plant is the grail to this old hippie that thought growing weed would never be legal. It's a great life now.


----------



## Kraven

Old people nap and children nap, I just woke up and am not sure what category anymore


----------



## RubyRed

:ciao:


----------



## Keef

Watching the news and weather !-- Weather gonna be bad starting tomorrow! -- As for the news ? - Can't say cause it was mostly political ! - Ha !


----------



## Kraven

Eating the last of the ol hippy's cookies and enjoying an evening bowl.....plans are to be zombified in under two hours flat.


----------



## St_Nick

Glad you had a safe trip Rose.  over the last 24 hours I seen floodin', Hail, 3" of rain in 6 hours and tons of adventure.  You can get anxious during the event but in the aftemath you can revel in the adventure and enjoy the adventure!


----------



## mrcane

Evening all....Rose glad you made it over and back and had a great time...Hate that drive this time of year.     Let us puff one my friends ...:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC Wake and Bake


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I think I might live !--


----------



## Kraven

Good morning all, been a busy week here plodding around the garden, working on getting the yard in shape for spring....finishing up a harvest and getting my meds stored. I have checked in daily but have not had much to add...glad everyone is doing ok. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends. Hope yall gave a great day.


----------



## mrcane

Goood Morning O.F.C.  Clear & cold here today with rain &  snow on the way....
    Hope that all is well ....Little Nurse Larry to start the day :48:


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. More rain the next couple of days or weeks, lol. Smoked some of the skywalker for wake n bake this morning and am very baked. Maybe not such a good daytime smoke. Lots to do, but way too high to do much of anything.


----------



## mrcane

Just checking on the girls. GDP X BR starting to look and smell nice..the smell of grapes ya..
Can not get a pic to load right now:confused2:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,  Nice to see all of you. I got me a new fangled dab/epen in seattle, i can't make it work...darn it. 

I hope you all have a great day. Cane, won't be going over in feb. anymore.. And yes St Nick, we made it and it is a good story to bore people with, out great adventures on a mountain with 100 semi trucks chaining up in your lane.. It became a parking lot.  

All your pot sounds good.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning folks.  Started out 41 deg. and now its 36.  I guess we are gonna get some weather.  One of my good friends had a stroke the other day, wondered why I hadn't heard from him.  Luckily it was minor, apparently no physical damage.  Plants are doing their thing.


----------



## Rosebud

St nick, strokes are scary, i know from experience. I was lucky but scared. tell him it took me a year to get my confidence back...and then give him a hug.. lol ok, you don't have to.


----------



## Kraven

Thoughts headed your way Nick on your friends little hiccup....like rose says, it really not cool when your body doesn't do what your mind tells it to do....encourage him to be aggressive in any rehab because you get back 90% of all the progress you are ever going to make in the first 90 days.


----------



## Rosebud

My doctor who is in her 30s had a stroke and she says you have a 12 -18 months to heal and after that ya got what you got.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, welcome home for the weekend.  enjoy your time. is this commuting thing getting old?  You're a  good provider.

Umbra, thank you so very much. hugs.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, welcome home for the weekend.  enjoy your time. is this commuting thing getting old?  You're a  good provider.
> 
> Umbra, thank you so very much. hugs.



Thanks Rose,,,and yes it is getting very very old leaving my home every Monday and not returning untill Friday evening.  Plus im getting older and the work i do is very Physical. 
BUT,,i would rather deal with the loneliness and sore body then be broke. 
Love you Mam


----------



## WeedHopper

St_Nick said:


> Good morning folks.  Started out 41 deg. and now its 36.  I guess we are gonna get some weather.  One of my good friends had a stroke the other day, wondered why I hadn't heard from him.  Luckily it was minor, apparently no physical damage.  Plants are doing their thing.



Sending Positive Energy to your friend. Tell him to take care and take an Aspirin every day. And if he Smokes Ciggs,,,please stop.


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks for all the well wishes.  He has been thru this before, I think it was 2014.


----------



## Keef

Rain got my face in a knot and Left arm not doing it's job today ! -- Getting kinda ragged down here !--  
This getting back up thing is getting old !


----------



## St_Nick

MP not taking uploads today.  Bummer.:cry:


----------



## Kraven

I got a case of the tireds.....may nap. Just got done with some smoked ribs and my eyelids are heavy


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with you Bro. Im one wore out basterd.


----------



## Kraven

Hitting a bowl and just about got myself convinced a short nap is in order


----------



## Keef

Good my 1st run of GDP-X-B.R.  and Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel hanging -- B.B. in da jar !-- Do it again in 2 weeks !-- I keep stuffing them into bloom and they just keep coming out !--


----------



## Keef

I guess it would not be a good idea to strike up a conversation about Russia ?


----------



## Keef

Yup !-- Guess that bout covers bout all U need to know !-

- Wind starting to pile water up against the dunes !
Might have to swim my a** outta here before long! -- With 4 dogs I'm need a better plan than just swim my a** up outta here !--


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Keef

1st pipe of some Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- Umbra -- I'm have to check U off on this one !-- Ya did good again Cuz  !-- Some time in a jar and this gonna be real nice !


----------



## Kraven

Ok nap turned into almost a full nights sleep....ribs made me lazy


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks. Ordering plants for the spring garden. 50 Strawberry plants. Replace my Ever bearing with June. Started taking clones, Need a second cloner. Cabin Fever is over. 
Got lots of sticks to pick up in the yard.


----------



## mrcane

Finally got a couple of pics to load...
GDP X BR ...Going along nicely at about 6 weeks..I think....:48: 

View attachment 20170304_073821.jpg


View attachment 20170304_073646.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Now thats purty there nrcane, it surely is.


----------



## WoodHippy

Cane She will be nice in a couple more weeks. 
What is your wall made of. Looks washable.


----------



## mrcane

WoodHippy said:


> Cane She will be nice in a couple more weeks.
> What is your wall made of. Looks washable.



Yep thank you .... can't wait to see them finish up..
O. .the pictures were taken in front of the garage door


----------



## Budlight

So I was poking around on eBay looking at some  PH/EC metres  and I came across this one yes I know it's kind of cheap but I liked the fact that it has an online monitoring feature  what are your guises thoughts on this One I have one similar but it doesn't have the online feature

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/262580912955

6 in1 Water Testing Meter Digital LCD PH/TEMP/EC/CF/ORP/TDS Monitor Meter N9G6


----------



## Kraven

BL these are what I run, pH is the most important thing in hydro....you must have a dependable meter. If it's in your budget this would be my recommendation.


https://www.bluelab.com/products/type/monitors/guardian-monitor


----------



## giggy

Morning old farts, happy sunday. Setting here listening to time life 80's rock collection playing on my phone. Hope all are well. Looking forward to getting the stitches out thursday.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC..Home day today ya...
     Chai tea and Nurse Larry:48:


----------



## Kraven

Well waiting for it to warm up enough to do outside stuff today...needs to be 50's with no wind for me


----------



## mrcane

Still unseasonably cold weather here..loaded up the camper try to get out for a little steelhead fishing,if the snow and rain will let up..


----------



## St_Nick

Good Morning folk! It's cold outside!  I have every intention of getting a winter place down south in the future.  In the first place, after over 20 years as a sailor I miss the ocean like I miss my mother.  2ndly, I just am not built for the cold anymore.  I may just have to go on the lookout for another camper, or maybe some cajun swamp land.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dam !-- That was a bad one !-- High 70's today !-- Face pain is easing up !--It's not like I'm well now-- but I'll live to run again !--


----------



## Keef

Had to finish watching  Face the Nation and Meet the Press -- It's getting funny to me now !-- I called this one a long time ago ! - Anyway I need to drag myself in there and look see if the plants still live too !


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> Good Morning folk! It's cold outside!  I have every intention of getting a winter place down south in the future.  In the first place, after over 20 years as a sailor I miss the ocean like I miss my mother.  2ndly, I just am not built for the cold anymore.  I may just have to go on the lookout for another camper, or maybe some cajun swamp land.  Whatcha think?



I vote for heading south for most of the winter, but sure gets a little hot for me in summer. 
20 years sailor?Navy? I put over 30 in as a Merchant Marine just can't live without an ocean nearby


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Getting up late. Had a little issue in the middle of the night. I had a dream that it was time to eat. My hand was pulsating with pain and woke me up. I swore I smelled food cooking. All the lights were out, but I could smell food cooking. Yep....my son started heating up some food, forgot about it and went back to bed. Disaster avoided. The BoC, besides all fuzzy and pregnant, is turning very purple.


----------



## St_Nick

Oh My.  Glad you have a good nose,,,,,,,, ansd a vivid imagination!:48:


----------



## Keef

U not late Umbra !-- This is Sunday we do wake and bake all day long on Sundays! -- Don't we ? 
I already fessed up that I haven't changed the nute water in my Bloom boxes for well over 2 months -- I been experimenting with something else too !-- I haven't pH the bloom boxes coming up on a month !
I need to learn to listen to what the plants are telling me !-- Things get outta hand I still got my gauges !
I know how much nutes to use and where that puts my PH !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good afternoon OFC!   Had to sleep late today--  I know, sad.  Start the night shift tonight.  It's been nearly 2 months since I did a night shift!  Think I'm ready!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. Good to see you all today.  I will take down a couple of harley's today and make some medicine albeit a very small amount. 

Cane I hope you get to fish soon. It is cold and windy here today.


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks Rose,,,and yes it is getting very very old leaving my home every Monday and not returning untill Friday evening.  Plus im getting older and the work i do is very Physical.
> BUT,,i would rather deal with the loneliness and sore body then be broke.
> Love you Mam



I sympathize with you. I am 3.5 hours from the beach home,  so going home every week is difficult. I really don't feel comfortable putting my car thru so many trips either.   Plus, my schedule makes it difficult.  It can be very lonely.  But, need $ to live.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> BL these are what I run, pH is the most important thing in hydro....you must have a dependable meter. If it's in your budget this would be my recommendation.
> 
> 
> https://www.bluelab.com/products/type/monitors/guardian-monitor



 Thanks Kevin I was checking those ones out as well they seem like they're a nice metre but they also have a little bit of a nice price to them


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Yep....my son started heating up some food, forgot about it and went back to bed. Disaster avoided.



I would woke the boy up with a fire extinguisher.... Good catch....might be time to install a flame defender in the kitchen....got one in every room of my grow. 


Turned out to be a nice breezy day in the 70's. Got 2 days work done today....gonna pay for it tomorrow. Easy day tomorrow though, plant the cucumbers, squash, bell pepper and tomatoes. Bunker has been cleaned and reset so now a day or two of rest. Peace


----------



## Keef

Doing better !-- Got my filters changed in veg and everyone topped off so we good for a few days too !-- Be happy to see D.D. tommorrow afternoon for a few days !-- She mean as hell but I love her anyway !
Austin gots some music too !-- South by Southwest music festival coming up !-- Hope we can make it one night or day !


----------



## Keef

So no upload pics again today ?


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> I sympathize with you. I am 3.5 hours from the beach home,  so going home every week is difficult. I really don't feel comfortable putting my car thru so many trips either.   Plus, my schedule makes it difficult.  It can be very lonely.  But, need $ to live.



Yes Mam,,i know the feeling well. Ive been doing  this for yrs. But usually my Contracts are only 2,3 or 4 weeks and then im done for awhile where i get a rest and some time at home with my Girls. Not this time,,,its every week for another 4 or 5 months. But like you said DD,,me and you gotta feed our Families. My old *** is tired,,,yehaaaaaaaa
One thing i will say,,at least this job is only 3 hrs away . Normally im driving my *** to New Orleans or Baton Rouge from Dallas area. Thats why i lived in Kenner for a couple yrs. Didn't want to drive. Lol
Now im gonna go over to another site to give Keef some crap. :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

what other site?  

Keef, I reported the picture problem to tech Admin. She may not be in until tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

It still Sucks Hopper !--  If it works out though in a year or so  we get the Stoner Ranch --move the grow where it can't be found and of a proper size --She gets to start backing out medicine  and we have a nice beach house to boot ! -- Maybe I put in a couple RV hook ups for the Snowbirds to winter over ?


----------



## Keef

Ain't no problem Rose !-- U must be high though I have not a clue what U meant by other site ? -- I have been exceptionally good not even bringing up politics and stuff !-- Oh Lawd!---I want to so bad but I'm gonna be good !--( as possible !)


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> what other site?
> 
> Keef, I reported the picture problem to tech Admin. She may not be in until tomorrow.



Porn site,,,lol,,,,,Just messen with my Little brother.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Waiting to hear back from Bud !-- He on a top secret mission !-- See if he found what he was looking for !
There is more than one way to skin a cat !-- ( just a figure of speech )


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Waiting to hear back from Bud !-- He on a top secret mission !-- See if he found what he was looking for !
> There is more than one way to skin a cat !-- ( just a figure of speech )



 I'm about 80% that cat is skined  I tell you waiting another week it was going to be hard  my pipe is getting pretty impatient glad to hear you're feeling better my friend  :48:


----------



## Keef

Good deal Bud !-- I'm not ready for a foot race but I might live !-- U know Bud U was wanting something just everyone up there don't have ? -- Triploids might be the ticket !-- Put some males on that Pink Kush U might find something exclusive !- They don't need to know more than how it smokes !--


----------



## Kraven

Pipe loaded with hash, cracked a mason and put some CCR on.....All good at the -Krave-


----------



## Budlight

I always thought pineapple chunk would smell like pineapple but let me tell you after chopping the stuff down it has nothing to do with pineapple in it. Maybe the  lumpy look of it but that's it I swear it's got Like a fuel or kerosine or some kind of smell like that can't wait to taste it  she turned out pretty frosty for being as sickly looking as she was


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Pipe loaded with hash, cracked a mason and put some CCR on.....All good at the -Krave-



 That sounds like a perfect way to spend a Saturday  I think I'm about to stick some hash in the pipe myself my friend


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Good deal Bud !-- I'm not ready for a foot race but I might live !-- U know Bud U was wanting something just everyone up there don't have ? -- Triploids might be the ticket !-- Put some males on that Pink Kush U might find something exclusive !- They don't need to know more than how it smokes !--



 Well once I get my hands on that and you get your solution down  let me tell you forget about the Silverlining it's going to be straight up gold  been racking my brain trying to figure out how we're going to make something look like it's not I know eventually will figure it out but it's always creeping in the back of my head  we might have to plan a fishing trip where we can both fish in the same water you just never know what you might catch


----------



## Keef

We figure something out when the time is right Bud !-- I may have some experience with such things !-- U probably over thinking it !-- We talk later !-- Getting all twisted up on this Master Kush !-- What is it about that stuff !-- I like it !


----------



## umbra

can you upload yet 

View attachment IMG_0778.JPG


View attachment IMG_0781.JPG


View attachment IMG_0782.JPG


View attachment IMG_0783.JPG


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- 

View attachment 20170305_165213-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Sparkly stuff ! 

View attachment 20170305_104053.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wow those are all beautiful.

I really like my new little thing you can see here:http://eovape.com/eo-vape-shop.html#!/EO-Hot-Box-Vape-Kit/p/68175075/category=14616743  Huge hits. does wax and dry flower.  I paid 100 bucks, for my birthday.


----------



## Keef

I hope U enjoy it long time Rose !-- D.D. bought me a couple e-cig system I think would burn oil it just doesn't look like what I'm used to !-- I always used something with a 510 thread on the battery but these are one piece !-- I may have quit smoking cogs but I still got a nicotine addiction !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  you really should enter the BOTM.  'Ems some pretty buds. 

View attachment Day 45.jpg


----------



## Keef

Maybe one day Nick !-- I'm just not where I want to be yet !--  Got some more questions need answers !-- Plus I still don't have my Frankenplant !


----------



## Keef

My nicotine e-cigs !-- If they had something besides nicotine juice how would U know ? -- 

View attachment 20170305_210727-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Make it easier on U !-- Which one has the hash oil in it ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Maybe one day Nick !-- I'm just not where I want to be yet !--  Got some more questions need answers !-- Plus I still don't have my Frankenplant !



 Speaking of Franken plant how are those sprouts doing


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> My nicotine e-cigs !-- If they had something besides nicotine juice how would U know ? --



 I would say the gray and the blue and the skinny black fat black one pointing to the right doesn't


----------



## Keef

The one with the small cartridge at the bottom of the pic will light U up !
Bud about 4 are gonna survive but they normal !-- I got enough B.B. seed to do this 3-4-5 more times !-- I thought I was at max strength and any stronger would kill everything !-- The long rinse showed me that wasn't the case ! -- I may do it again in a few days !-- I'm getting there !-- Have to make me a mess of seed soon !


----------



## DirtyDiana

My night is going well thus far.  Feels good to be back on nights! Just a much calmer shift!  Just had lunch. Gonna make a cup of coffee & go back in the unit.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, got some more spring planting to do today....love the cool nights and warm sunny days....wont last long but spring is my favorite time of year.


----------



## giggy

Morning folks, happy monday. Hope all are well.


----------



## yarddog

morning guys, yard work again this weekend. almost done.     planted a few tomato plants this year, will run three in the ground and one in a 5 gal bucket with coco. going to get some gh nutes.     i love tomato's but only eat vine ripe, store bought is a waste of money to me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## St_Nick

Good Morning everyone.  Sprinkling outside.  Smoking inside.


----------



## mrcane

Yep:48:I live  
Have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Have a bit of vertigo this morning from that mountain pass. It better end soon. Keef, i love my new smoker/vaper.  I am off to the trainer, been two weeks. scary. 
Cane, i am glad you live.
YD, i love fresh tomatos. my favorite.  I should start some under led. 
All your flowers look great you guys.


----------



## Budlight

What is the best way to stop water from going stagnant in say like a big  plastic drum I will go through it fairly fast the barrel might last a week  should I be worried about it going stagnant that fast


----------



## St_Nick

Budlight said:


> What is the best way to stop water from going stagnant in say like a big  plastic drum I will go through it fairly fast the barrel might last a week  should I be worried about it going stagnant that fast




Air stone & an aquarium pump.


----------



## St_Nick

Just finished watching Deadpool.  I laughed my butt off.


----------



## Keef

Gonna be wet most of the week !-- High in low 80's !-- I'm moving some just run down !-- The air is very humid and not moving --Feels like liquid air !-- 

Bud drop a bubbler stone in the barrel !-- Is it a nute water Res. Or drinking water ?-- I got one those black boxes I use to store RO water !-- No bubbler or anything !-- I refill it when it gets low !


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Air stone & an aquarium pump.





Thanks buddy I will set that up right away that Deadpool movie definitely is a good movie I can't remember that guys name but he's pretty good dactorI would have to say always makes me laugh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Well looks like the BB Kings going to take up some of my time today













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Morning folks, happy monday. Hope all are well.





This is that White widow a got a little bit beat up from the BB King fell over on top of it I had to take the picture through my sunglasses so it's not that great but she still looks pretty good man







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Well let's see how many episodes it takes of vampire diaries to trim up the BB King :48:


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Thanks buddy I will set that up right away that Deadpool movie definitely is a good movie I can't remember that guys name but he's pretty good dactorI would have to say always makes me laugh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ryan reynolds


----------



## yarddog

hey umbra, how is the left coast hanging today?


----------



## umbra

that BB King looks like a beast, nice work


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> hey umbra, how is the left coast hanging today?



Ok. Cloudy and cold. Been busy. Worked on my resume, applied for a few jobs and cleaned the house some. Transplanted some seedlings and some clones. Getting ready for trimmers.


----------



## DirtyDiana

This is the brightest bedroom I think I've ever tried to sleep in!  High (ha ha, high) on my list of priorities is getting some darkening shades!  Once I get enough coffee & bud  in me, I'll head back to the coast.  Hope you all are having a good day. If not, have a toke with me & get started! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487938901433.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

holy cola Bud!!!! THAT thing is huge!


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> that BB King looks like a beast, nice work



 Thanks buddy hope you're having a good day


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job Bud,,,yehaaaaaa
DD ,,,dont ya work to hard.
Hi Rose,,love yas.
How come i dont see THG much?


----------



## yarddog

i think she is busy, i have not seen her around much since she moved


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Bud You gonna have a lot of controlled burns to do. Is that one you keep in veg to sex. 
Keef those 2 ecigs may not go well with your high Nicotine Juice. 
Time to get fired up. :48:


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- I'm wearing down ya'll !-- This weather done beat ole Keef down !-- 
Hippy the e-cigs work fine !-- Wait !-- U talking about too big a battery burning out the heater coil ? - I promise U one thing best not go vacuum cleaner on it !-- Be blowing smoke out every orifice !


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> Well let's see how many episodes it takes of vampire diaries to trim up the BB King :48:




Dude watched season 1-7 twice now and waiting for the final season to get released...I'm half way through season 7 again


----------



## Kraven

Nice work on the BB king, gonna smoke well fosure.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC
> Bud You gonna have a lot of controlled burns to do. Is that one you keep in veg to sex.
> Keef those 2 ecigs may not go well with your high Nicotine Juice.
> Time to get fired up. :48:



 Hippy this was the first time I grew her out from seed


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Dude watched season 1-7 twice now and waiting for the final season to get released...I'm half way through season 7 again



 Is it ever a good show I'm just hooked on it   And thank you for the compliment my friend she wouldn't of turned out as good if it wasn't for you  :48:


----------



## Budlight

Hay umbra  Who would you say has the best or the original version of the northern lights


----------



## umbra

Bodhi, hands down


----------



## Kraven

Agreed.


----------



## Budlight

Thanks guys I will check that out I just figured that might be a good one to have in the vault just never know when you might like some of that


----------



## ness

Good Morning everyone.  Up before the birds.  I've been awaking and a baking all morning long.  I'm :fly:


----------



## ness

Puppies are 4 weeks and are growing good.  I'll take a picture later.  For some reason my flash will not take a charge.  So, will see what happens.  :cop::cop: are changing shift. Will  see what up in the city today.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning peeps.  Didn't sleep last night hoping to get some this morning.  Down at midnight, up at 3.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Gotta go to work.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- I'm doing O.K. today !-- I find my pipe I be fine !


----------



## ness

Got stuff to do.  Have a Good Day to all.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Have a good day Ness !

D.D. made it home bout 9 last night soon as she showed up the dogs abandoned me !-- Traitors !-- 
Made me feel so bad I had to get high !-- I be glad when this schedule is over so she can get back into a  routine !-- We got rain off and on next several days !


----------



## Kraven

Off to the box store for weed spray and a few flats of pretty flowers for the wife...another yard day for me


----------



## Keef

Which should we smoke next ?-- Just popcorn !-- It'll work ! 

View attachment 20170307_083919-1.jpg


View attachment 20170306_172059.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef I sure can't wait for a taste of this BB King definitely won't drive fast enough umbra  was right she was a  Monster she took me like 8 1/2 to 9 hours to chop her by myself 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

A monster it is Bud !-- GDP-X - BPU is like that too !--Frosty !--  When I have more room I'll let them go do what they want to do !-- Looks like she did U  right or U did her right --same result !


----------



## Budlight

I was definitely impressed with the size of her Keef you weren't  pulling my leg she likes to produce


----------



## Keef

That's a production plant right there Bud !-- Sturdy --roots easy -- Grows well too ! -- I been looking at seed again !-- Might be a good time to restart some I lost !-- Night Shade and Bubba's Momma -- BlackBerry Snow Lotus --Something else too but I forgot !--


----------



## yarddog

i pollinated BBSL, but it didn't take. i might not have collected/stored my pollen correctly


----------



## Keef

Same with my B.B. pollen Dog !-- I got my boy  Herrman the Wonder Berry but one reason I want to start some seed --I'm looking for a baby daddy !--


----------



## yarddog

its prolly best, i need these next two runs to be good yielders so i can stockpile before i scale back. i might buy a small tent one day just for seed runs.


----------



## Keef

Dog --I remember the last me and U made seed !-- Cost me most of a whole run !-- If I get a BBSL boy maybe I keep him ?-- I got a few more Snow Desiel seed too might make a good dad !-- I got my girl but I'm working up to a whole bloom seed run !-- Feminized them all and get serious about this genetic doubling !
I'm just gonna need a bunch of fem seed to do this !-- Instead of 25-50 sprouts at a time I'm close enough to start using larger lots of seed !- I want 2 males a "A Fruity Berry" and something from my Hammers !-- ( the earthy Myrcene heavy varieties with that works well for pain ) !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra U sure about using that Chocolate Piss male ?- I guess it's too late anyway ? -- It just scares me !
What were the other Chocolates U using for moms ?


----------



## Keef

Texas legislature go 10 different mmj bills on the docket the next couple months !-- They change the word prescribe to recommend and add PTSD and other ailments to the list ? -- Texas could join the free world !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I didn't just use a chocolate piss male, I used both a male and female. I also did a male and female of chocolate rain, and a male and female of headtrip. All six got jiggy together. What I am currently doing is an F2 of the BoC. I chose 4 females and 1 male BoC, then added a female chiesel, golden ticket, sour dubb S1, and purple pineapple bomb. All the BoC smelled of funky fruit and skunk with hints of tootsie rolls. No cat piss smells at all. The headtrip female I used smelled of pinesol cleaner, but I chose it for it's structure.


----------



## umbra

I have more than a few other chocolates not in the mix. Cocoa puffs, chocolate thai, death by chocolate, holy diver, chocolate fantasy, and chocolate diesel.


----------



## Keef

Didn't think we were ever gonna get the errands done !-- Time to get right with the world !-- 
Umbra I am just happy to have something nice to smoke instead of that brickweed !


----------



## umbra

now you have choices to pick from


----------



## umbra

oh I have another pack of chocolate piss as well


----------



## Keef

Umbra I do smoke fine weed these days and gots several varieties !  !--- 3 -4 years ago I didn't even know where to buy seed !-- I felt a little like Jack from the Beanstalk story paying close to $10 a seed for that Widow ! -- Figure I'd been scammed but I needed to know ! -- Then I caught the Disease ! -- The Widow turned out to be  more than I expected but the seed didn't look special to me at the time !-- Then I fell in with a bunch of enablers !-- I had heard U could grow weed without dirt !-- They Taught me how to grow weed !-- Most would say I don't have the schooling or lab technique required to successfully genetically double a plant ! -- It's a hard thing to do !-- Someone went up into polyploidy and came back with a legend called  UBC Chemo !-- I aim to go get me one just as good !--- Don't need nobody to "Believe in Me" or anything !-- I just need to stay in the trenches and keep hammering away at it ! -- That's  my Green Grail !-- One plant !


----------



## Kraven

Spent the day planting magnolia's and shrubs. Wife wanted a "pretty" yard....wife got a pretty yard and I got the back ache to prove it.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven what did you say my reservoir temperature should be again


----------



## Keef

Got river rock covering my front yard and some grass among the weeds in the back yard ! -- We don't got dirt --we got sand !-- Everywhere !-- I have a sprinkler system in the back yard but if U water them the weeds just grow faster !-- Plus Every summer when it needs to be watered they put in water conservation rules and U get fined for watering anyway !-- So had to let the weeds take over from the good grass !-- Come June everything will be brown anyway !-- One day I want to concrete the whole front but just don't know what to do out back !-- Someone Kilt my last lawnmower so I need a new one !-- That pick ax did a job on that mower !-- U can't fix that !


----------



## Kraven

Here is a chart that you can reference.Peace


----------



## Keef

Bud we got opposite temp problems but can U regulate that res. temp up to high 60s-- -low 70's(F)? !-- I don't know if it helps any but Hippy 420 didn't use bubblers in his Hydro system if I remember right! -- He dropped a submersible pump and ran a hose up that sprayed the nute water back into the res to keep it oxygenated ! --Seemed to work well for him ! -- I'm opening another veg box tommorrow for the new batch of seed plants !--Not my fault !--- I have a disease that compelling me to plant  so I have no guilt in this matter !-- It's  a medical issue !-- I think I'm just surrender to the disease and go buck wild tommorrow! -- 
Wish I had some chocolate or lemon or both -- Does the urge ever go away ? -- It's  not like I need more varieties  but those seed ain't doing nobody any good in the fridge ! -- Don't dare me !-- I do it !--


----------



## Keef

Fired up the Hot Tub -- I'm twisted up tight !-- Cannon ball ?
Catch ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Keef

Almost forgot !-- D.D. went to the doctor today and he sprung a random drug screen on her before refilling her scripts !-- If U  properly prepared these things are not a problem !-- She clean as the driven snow and she cheated !--I don't know if she has ever took a drug screen without cheating !-- She got cahones !--I taught her well !


----------



## Budlight

So I have recalibrating everything apparently my  res are sitting at about 80 to 85 which  I think is too warm


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Hope ya have a good day.


----------



## Kraven

Yea BL, imho your res never should go over 74f in a perfect world. I keep mine at 68f, hard to get DO in above 74f....water just does not hold it so as temps rise and the plants demand goes up in high rez temps you slowly suffocate your girls and invite pythium and all kinds of other hiccups.


Coffee and a bowl...then off to the box store with the wife for more yard pretty....should be done by the weekend then its time for a little fishing imho.


----------



## yarddog

fishing!!! i'm doing some this year.  i didn't go once last year..


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time for da Wake and Bake !
Hey Bud are U pushing any air thru your boxes or relying on dissolved O2 ?-- My bubblers are not for oxygenating the nute water !-- I got 2 airstones in the bottom of my boxes pushing room air thru the boxes 24/7 !-- My pumps are on 15 minutes --off 15 !-- Plenty time for gas exchange --I have no idea how much if any O2 is dissolved in the nute water !---My plants get O2 from direct exchange from air to root !-- Been thinking about hitting some estate sales looking for one those O2 generators for COPD and stuff !-- Running a bubbler off it pumping O2 into the box !-- My res runs in the mid 70's !-- I hit 80 I get white slime which prevents the root air exchange !


----------



## St_Nick

G'day folks.  I woke up to the suprise of finding out that Progressive has cleaned out my checking account!  Good news, my scooters are all insured for the year. Bad news is they wiped me out for the month.  Ahh well.  

Well thats life.  How about these Sativa's? 

View attachment day 49 whole.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Coffee and a Bowl going.  Hippy's Dawg still curing in jars.  Can't remember if it one week Fri. or two into curing.  Next grow around I'm going to take notes. I took note the 1st time but not the 2nd.  I'm so excited in starting a new grow.  Time for a hit.


----------



## ness

Nick looking good.  In the furture I'm going to try a sative.  I had one growing outside and it was about 6 feet tall.  But, it only had pop corn buds (lots).  I think it was because there was a night light on all night out in the yard.  So, I change spot were to grow outside. Next harvest was much better.  Smoking it now.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Time for da Wake and Bake !
> Hey Bud are U pushing any air thru your boxes or relying on dissolved O2 ?-- My bubblers are not for oxygenating the nute water !-- I got 2 airstones in the bottom of my boxes pushing room air thru the boxes 24/7 !-- My pumps are on 15 minutes --off 15 !-- Plenty time for gas exchange --I have no idea how much if any O2 is dissolved in the nute water !---My plants get O2 from direct exchange from air to root !-- Been thinking about hitting some estate sales looking for one those O2 generators for COPD and stuff !-- Running a bubbler off it pumping O2 into the box !-- My res runs in the mid 70's !-- I hit 80 I get white slime which prevents the root air exchange !



 I run one 12 inch air stone in each bin   I think I might move my reservoirs out of the room to try and help keep them cooler   And if I do that I'm going to switch from the smaller buckets  to 50 gallon barrels


----------



## ness

No more outside grows for me.  It was tricky for me to grow this winter inside.  I can't wait until I get my flowing room going.  This will take some time.  Things around here just don't move fast at all.


----------



## St_Nick

ness said:


> Nick looking good.  In the furture I'm going to try a sative.  I had one growing outside and it was about 6 feet tall.  But, it only had pop corn buds (lots).  I think it was because there was a night light on all night out in the yard.  So, I change spot were to grow outside. Next harvest was much better.  Smoking it now.



Ness,  popcorn bud is a way of life with a sativa.  The bulking up of the buds seems to be a Indica thing.  Counting this one I have 3 different Sativas, they all bud the same way.:vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment 20170222_083758.jpg


----------



## ness

I transplanted a small maple tree yesterday.  I'm going to love it when it gets bigger.  I have 7 pecan tree which will paid for the taxes after harvesting them.  This is a good thing.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Over Cast today.  About high 60's.  Puppies are waking up time for a feeding.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I run one 12 inch air stone in each bin   I think I might move my reservoirs out of the room to try and help keep them cooler   And if I do that I'm going to switch from the smaller buckets  to 50 gallon barrels



Bud, they make chillers for your reservoir. Small price to pay in my mind for 1 less thing that can go wrong or create a bigger problems.


----------



## yarddog

st. nick. when you get tired of getting your wallet reamed out, give Dairy-Land insurance a call.1-800-526-4252. they are based out of Wisconsin. i have been extremely happy with the rates, and i have filed a few claims over the years and did not get dropped.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud, they make chillers for your reservoir. Small price to pay in my mind for 1 less thing that can go wrong or create a bigger problems.



 That's a good idea my friend I think I'll check into some today hope you're off to an excellent start


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> Bud, they make chillers for your reservoir. Small price to pay in my mind for 1 less thing that can go wrong or create a bigger problems.


I'll never run a water setup without a way to regulate the rez temp.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> I'll never run a water setup without a way to regulate the rez temp.



Words of wisdom my friend...if you plan well you can put your rez outside the grow and its easy to keep the water 68-70f. I was never one for a DWC or RDWC personally. I did a DWC once and quickly learned by week 5 of flower that it was all kinda trouble working out of a small rez. Too much can happen too quickly.


----------



## Kraven

Got stoned looking for yard stuff so now having a I'm sore so i'll be stoned day...tomorrow I finish the yard


----------



## Keef

Got the car inspected !-- Only took 3 Trips this year !-- Stopped a the store on the way home for supplies I can't haul on the scooter !-- 2 big a** watermelons jumped into my cart while I wasn't looking !-- $4 each !
I figure a gallon of fruit brandy might be worth a bit more than the cost of the fruit and sugar ! -- This be my first run using Watermelon instead of bottled Watermelon Juice !-- How much a quart of shine go for up in the mountains Nick ? -- U know how to set up a blind drop ? 

Ness U might want to shut the grow down while U recover from the total knee operation !-- U not gonna be able to do much for U recover !-- U get back on your feet maybe Uncle Keef get U some clones ready if U want ? - 

I got no way to regulate the temp in my boxes !-- We keep the temp in the house at 76 year round  -- I had a heat problem at one time !-- Submersible pump creates heat as it works !-- I started with about 6-8 gallons of nute water per box !-- It hit 80 and I got slimed !-- Kept increasing the amount of nute water per box and the temp leveled out  !-- I run about 12 gallons of nute water now !-- Temp stays close to 76 -- Water level drops and pH goes up !-- pH goes up the new leaves get light colored  so I see light green colored new growth ? --I know my PH is climbing --Probably because the water level has dropped-- which warms it up --which locks out O2 and some nutes !-


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  i started  to collect the pollen off the strawberry rhino for you should be able to send it out maybe by the end of the week :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Got the car inspected !-- Only took 3 Trips this year !-- Stopped a the store on the way home for supplies I can't haul on the scooter !-- 2 big a** watermelons jumped into my cart while I wasn't looking !-- $4 each !
> I figure a gallon of fruit brandy might be worth a bit more than the cost of the fruit and sugar ! -- This be my first run using Watermelon instead of bottled Watermelon Juice !-- How much a quart of shine go for up in the mountains Nick ? -- U know how to set up a blind drop ?
> 
> Ness U might want to shut the grow down while U recover from the total knee operation !-- U not gonna be able to do much for U recover !-- U get back on your feet maybe Uncle Keef get U some clones ready if U want ? -
> 
> I got no way to regulate the temp in my boxes !-- We keep the temp in the house at 76 year round  -- I had a heat problem at one time !-- Submersible pump creates heat as it works !-- I started with about 6-8 gallons of nute water per box !-- It hit 80 and I got slimed !-- Kept increasing the amount of nute water per box and the temp leveled out  !-- I run about 12 gallons of nute water now !-- Temp stays close to 76 -- Water level drops and pH goes up !-- pH goes up the new leaves get light colored  so I see light green colored new growth ? --I know my PH is climbing --Probably because the water level has dropped-- which warms it up --which locks out O2 and some nutes !-



 I never had a problem with the reservoir temperature until I started pushing 5 1000   Hopefully these new LED lights that I'm building will work good so I can get rid of some of the 1000 to drop the temperature in the room the room usually runs around 30 to 32° consistent drops down to about 20 22 at night humid  usually stays about 45 to 50  unless it gets super cold out then it's hard to keep the humidity consistent without running a bunch of humidifiers


----------



## Keef

Got high --took some pics !-- Let's see if I can identify what's  in the pics !-- They will get U a little high too and make U forget stuff ! 

View attachment 20170308_115419.jpg


View attachment 20170308_115504.jpg


View attachment 20170308_115519-1.jpg


View attachment 20170308_115551-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Group shot !
The Nurse is In !
GDP-X - BPU !
Purple Haze !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Got high --took some pics !-- Let's see if I can identify what's  in the pics !-- They will get U a little high too and make U forget stuff !



 Beautiful my friend absolutely beautiful


----------



## umbra

transplanted some rooted clones....Oregon lemon males and TK Goji males.


----------



## Keef

I got some seed wet !-- The disease raised it's ugly head and I had no choice !-- I am a sick man !-- High but sick !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Just found my WidowGum in bloom, Under 14 hr of light. She is mature for sure. This was not part of the plan. Gonna have to move lights around.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ?-- Getting D.D. ready to go back to Austin !-- I don't like it but we'll do what we got to do !
Hippy what U doing at 14 hours light anyway ?


----------



## WoodHippy

A group of these plant will be in 14 hr light cycle. In Nature you might say. I seen reveg outdoor it not pretty.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Got the car inspected !-- Only took 3 Trips this year !-- Stopped a the store on the way home for supplies I can't haul on the scooter !-- 2 big a** watermelons jumped into my cart while I wasn't looking !-- $4 each !
> I figure a gallon of fruit brandy might be worth a bit more than the cost of the fruit and sugar ! -- This be my first run using Watermelon instead of bottled Watermelon Juice !-- How much a quart of shine go for up in the mountains Nick ? -- U know how to set up a blind drop ?
> 
> Ness U might want to shut the grow down while U recover from the total knee operation !-- U not gonna be able to do much for U recover !-- U get back on your feet maybe Uncle Keef get U some clones ready if U want ? -
> 
> I got no way to regulate the temp in my boxes !-- We keep the temp in the house at 76 year round -- I had a heat problem at one time !-- Submersible pump creates heat as it works !-- I started with about 6-8 gallons of nute water per box !-- It hit 80 and I got slimed !-- Kept increasing the amount of nute water per box and the temp leveled out !-- I run about 12 gallons of nute water now !-- Temp stays close to 76 -- Water level drops and pH goes up !-- pH goes up the new leaves get light colored so I see light green colored new growth ? --I know my PH is climbing --Probably because the water level has dropped-- which warms it up --which locks out O2 and some nutes !-


 
Evening OFC.

Keef right, now, I am not grow anything.  I sure am looking forward in starting one.  I got a few buds of Hippie's Dawg drying.  Going to smoke that in one day. :bong2:


----------



## umbra

trimmers have finished. smoking some of the golden ticket. taste is lemon/lime Sprite soda


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> trimmers have finished. smoking some of the golden ticket. taste is lemon/lime Sprite soda



 That sounds like some excellent tasting stuff man glad to hear it turned out excellent


----------



## Keef

Here let me hit that Umbra !-- See what U got there ?-- I am a professional pot head !-- 

5 gallons of Watermelon wine is mashed in !-- This gonna be good !


----------



## St_Nick

Yarddog,  I don't mind paying a little bit more, Prog. treated me real good when I got totaled a few years ago.  I have all my Bikes insured for replacement cost and the Shovelhead is valued at $34,000 .  I pay $700. a year for the 3 of em, a Shovel, a Dyna and a Sportster.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone. What's "A day without women about? 

Oh well.   Morning Bud porn. Day 53 

View attachment 20170309_070031.jpg


View attachment 20170309_070017.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to get your swerve on !-- 
Nick it was International Womens Day -- They were just drawing attention to women's issues !--- They believe they have a right to make thier own decisions and stuff !-- 
I'm stop right there !-- It gets political and I'm not gonna stir sheet up today !-- 
Have a good day ya'll !-- We gonna be in the high 70's and muggy !-- 
My plan today !-- Get High --do stuff -- Get High again !-- It's  a work in progress !


----------



## Keef

Lights be about to come on at 8 am !-- See what's  what back there !-- D.D. ordered me a label maker !
She was not impressed with my organizational skills but quality was not an issue !


----------



## Keef

Bud I got one those Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel about a week away from harvest -- I'm gonna take it a few days early and reveg the bottom end -- When the pollen gets here I'll put her back in bloom and we make some Strawberry Seed !-- Sometimes this alphabet soup -x- alphabet soup stuff confuses me !
Bud what cha gonna call it ? -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ---X---Strawberry Rhino ! -- It is our first international breeding !--It gonna need a name Cuz !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I got one those Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel about a week away from harvest -- I'm gonna take it a few days early and reveg the bottom end -- When the pollen gets here I'll put her back in bloom and we make some Strawberry Seed !-- Sometimes this alphabet soup -x- alphabet soup stuff confuses me !
> Bud what cha gonna call it ? -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ---X---Strawberry Rhino ! -- It is our first international breeding !--It gonna need a name Cuz !



 I'm not too sure what to call it man what do you think would be a good name


----------



## Keef

I don't know Bud !-- Wanna just wait and bat some names around !-- ( Strawberry Feels ? )

See what I did ? -- I told U I need to be supervised !-- I plant sheet !-- Where am I gonna do with them  ? -- Where am I gonna put them ? -- What's  the plan ? -- I don't do that planning stuff so good !-- I cross that bridge when I get there ! 

View attachment 20170309_092107.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I don't know Bud !-- Wanna just wait and bat some names around !-- ( Strawberry Feels ? )
> 
> See what I did ? -- I told U I need to be supervised !-- I plant sheet !-- Where am I gonna do with them  ? -- Where am I gonna put them ? -- What's  the plan ? -- I don't do that planning stuff so good !-- I cross that bridge when I get there !



What is that black crush that sounds extremely tasty


----------



## yarddog

i harvested another potluck from umbra a few weeks ago. no cure yet. but smoke is better than the first harvest. the first thing i notice about this strain, is how smooth the smoke is on the inhale. if you are not careful, you can get way too greedy and get a good coughing fit. has a light flavour, i love to smoke a joint of it. gets me zooming, and the smoke is light not a heavy musty smoke   three tokes and i am good. gives my muscles an electric kinda feel, body feels light and quick..  mostly my arms and chest, legs. gives a good head high, but still alert and attentive. the only way i can feel it weighs me down is my eye lids, gets me droopy eyed.   . makes me want to move around, i must say, i am a fan of it, whatever it is.    can't put a finger on the smell, my wife does not like the way it smells. it is not offensive, but not a sweet smelling flower. has a dirty musty smell. glad she does not like it,, more for me!!
Umbra said he didn't know what it was anymore, only it was speedy. he ain't lying!!


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Time to clean the garage and start transplanting the next batch of clones and do it all over again. Golden ticket and maybe chisel this run.


----------



## Keef

Bud It's outta Umbra's Bunch -- First 4 seed wouldn't germ for me !-- I was wanting to work on my germ skills and asked Umbra if he had some old seed I could work on !-- That Black Kush ain't cooperating so far !-- I don't know if U wanna give it a try but I got quite a few GDP-X-B.R.  seed -- They a tough nut to Crack !-- Took me about 40-50 seed to get one to germ !-- It was a girl !-- That Delta Wave is a problem too !


----------



## umbra

YD glad those turned out well for you. Some real treasures and keepers in those beans. Keef keeps finding great plants in some of those other beans as well.


----------



## umbra

the black kush is Las Vegas purple kush x blackrose


----------



## Keef

Jess I have !--- Soon the hard part of reducing the number of BPU crosses -- I've even considered combining some blood lines to reduce the number of things like the B.B. King -- Blue T.E. and GDP - BPU --
They all blueberry !


----------



## Budlight

Looks like I got some pretty nice colour out of that BB King













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

I did not know I was creating a monster !-- I got this back pack thing that I turned around so the back pack was in front !-- I put Ginger ( D.D.'s favorite pup ) --in it and off we went on a scooter ride !-- She went to the beach -- Barked at another dog that didn't have a scooter !-- Good Times !-- She wants to ride but it's raining now !


----------



## Keef

Love it Bud !-- Bud porn in da morn !-- All sorts of color !-- That's  how it's  done right there !


----------



## Budlight

Thanks buddy  I think I'm going to do some research today on building some chillers at 500  bucks  times five chillers that's expensive  and I have an apartment size freezer sitting downstairs doing absolutely nothing so I think it might come in useful in this project


----------



## umbra

It's that time again folks, don't forget to change your clocks this weekend


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I don't know Bud !-- Wanna just wait and bat some names around !-- ( Strawberry Feels ? )
> 
> See what I did ? -- I told U I need to be supervised !-- I plant sheet !-- Where am I gonna do with them ? -- Where am I gonna put them ? -- What's the plan ? -- I don't do that planning stuff so good !-- I cross that bridge when I get there !


 
Go get them Keef.  I'm excited for you and DD.  Go with the flow.  OH, Keef, I do not want to have clones come to the house.  I'm a scary cat.  I do Thank You though.  Got my three glass pipes going this morning.  I be stone.  Well, it's time to clean out the frig. never did get to it yesterday.  It's not so bad after you get started.  And, I love the feeling I get after it is done.  :48:Yes, that hit the spot.


----------



## yarddog

bud i thought of that too. have a res for cooled water and a pump to pump through coils placed in the fridge, freezer and use the cooled water in the coils to run to another set of coils in your res. thats my idea in my mind. may not be correct.   
keef, we had a little dog growing up, she loved to take rides on the dirt bike around the neighborhood. I want to get a sidecar one day, i'm sure my pitbull would love to ride. she loves car rides, and all my dogs have this "thing" about me riding a motorcycle. it gets them revved up all crazy like.


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Looks like I got some pretty nice colour out of that BB King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Bud there look good.  Looks like a XMas tree.  When, I get up and running, I was thing of making a wall out of mason jars fill with mj, then, I thought what if they fall.  Be all over but the crying.  I read some were that this guy buried his jar out in the back yard.  It's got me thinking to do the same thing.  Does anyone no how long it takes to cure to the end.  So, I do not have to burp those jars anymore?  2nd glass pipe, it's a cone glass pipe.  You have to shoot it up into the air to take a hit.  Hit:bong2: Nice hit though.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> bud i thought of that too. have a res for cooled water and a pump to pump through coils placed in the fridge, freezer and use the cooled water in the coils to run to another set of coils in your res. thats my idea in my mind. may not be correct.
> keef, we had a little dog growing up, she loved to take rides on the dirt bike around the neighborhood. I want to get a sidecar one day, i'm sure my pitbull would love to ride. she loves car rides, and all my dogs have this "thing" about me riding a motorcycle. it gets them revved up all crazy like.


 
YD aren't dogs neat?  The sleeping position they get into. LOL.  And, the way the act is so funny some times.  I could go on about doggies.  Sure hope you get the sidecar.  Have a Good Day.


----------



## Keef

Ginger say --- Lowest common denominator! -- Use one or more and change them out morning and evening !-- I finally stopped using them when I had enough water in my boxes to keep it cool enough !-- 

View attachment 20170309_101140.jpg


View attachment 20170309_120318.jpg


----------



## yarddog

hey ness, yeah dogs are sure fun. I love my dogs. i'll get a sidecar one day, not in a hurry. not going to be spending any money unless i have to.
my Apollo digital ballast is messing up, the cooling fan is failing. its still under warranty, and i will be sending it back tomorrow, rep said they would mail a new one out.   that is a load off me, i did not want to buy a new 1000 watt ballast when i am scaling down in three months. so now i will still be able to run my next set under 1k light, then scale down like i had originally planned. in the mean time, i will run a 400 and a 250 hps magnetic ballast until my new ballast comes in.


----------



## ness

Just took some pictures of the pups, they are 4 week old.  Now, let see how good I remember how to post them.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Dog I'm scale back too --- but no time soon !

Bud -- Just some 411 on that Strawberry Rhino boy U got !-- The father was a Strawberry Ice from a family farm in Jamaica -- The mom was a White Rhino from a commercial outlet ( in other words I don't know where he got her )-- It was bred in Illinois by a one handed pot farmer !-- The quality will be there !


----------



## Budlight

Keef  I noticed the  pollenSack have quite a pink colour to them


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !-- If U afraid to catch clones I understand !-- Maybe I should just round up a selection of fine seed for U !-- I know some people send flowers or cards telling someone to "Get Well Soon" !-- Maybe I find U some seed make U want to get well soon ?


----------



## Keef

I'll have that plant back in veg this evening !--She too far gone to breed her right now !-- It don't have to be very big to get all the seed we want !- -I was wondering if there might be something else might work well with that S.R. pollen ?-- I got other berries ? -- Widow ?


----------



## Keef

Ness U like Strawberry weed ?


----------



## Keef

Have to ask Umbra what he thinks that Strawberry Rhino would work well with! -- He bred most of the moms I'll have ready !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- How hot U get those plates on the Rosin Press ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'll have that plant back in veg this evening !--She too far gone to breed her right now !-- It don't have to be very big to get all the seed we want !- -I was wondering if there might be something else might work well with that S.R. pollen ?-- I got other berries ? -- Widow ?



I put some of it on my white widow yesterday  but I think I was way too late


----------



## Budlight

Budlight said:


> I put some of it on my white widow yesterday












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ness

Well, I'm having trouble again.  It's the tagging get confused.  Oh, Well, time to go.  Good Day.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Ness U like Strawberry weed ?


 
Yes, Keef I like Strawberry.  You Mad Scientist.  Time for a hit. :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- How hot U get those plates on the Rosin Press ?



245F for flowers, 238F for kief


----------



## Kraven

I'll be glad when I get dont doing crap around my yard....man it looks good but I'm just plain tired of doing it....got one more flower bed to get planted tomorrow with a grassy ground cover and I will be done....then got to head to the bunker and get girls in veg up potted. Umbra how was your last cut/cure....hoping things are looking up for you man. Peace


----------



## umbra

Kraven it went well. All the rain was an issue. Small powder mildew infiltration from the rain. Still managed more than a lb per light and threw out a dozen or so plants. It takes me more than 1 grow to dial in a plant. I saw every mistake I made last time and I know I can do better. Running golden ticket again and think it will be a winner.


----------



## umbra

smoking on some TK goji and I think it is nap time


----------



## Kraven

Sounds good, that my goal is 1 plus per light too. Glad the pm didn't catch you too bad. Man I hate PM.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !-- U probably told me before but U know how it is when smoking da dank ? -- Make U forget your own name !-- I was looking at a device and couldn't find anything about temp !


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. Hope ya had a good day.
What up Keefer.


----------



## Keef

Hopper in da house !-- It's  raining !-- I don't understand but my face is fine --No pain !-- Who knows why ? -- I ain't hurting I don't even need to know why !-- Just take them good days anytime I can !-- Took some clones 
smoked some weed - Did some other stuff -- Smoked some more weed -- Think it's 4:20 ish -- Might better have a cup of coffee and smoke some more weed ?


----------



## Keef

This ain't for eating !-- It's twin is in a fermenter and the yeast got that airlock sounding  like someone  doing a tap dance !-- Got to space the 5 gallon fermenters 3 days apart !-- Tommorrow this one goes in ! 

View attachment 20170309_165853-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

That is about a 10 lb melon ! -- Watermelon Brandy in 3 weeks !


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like a Black Diamond.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi weedhopper, umbra woodhippy, keef, and bud.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Hi weedhopper, umbra woodhippy, keef, and bud.



Good evening Rose hope you're having an excellent day


----------



## Keef

Yeah Rose !-- Hope U having a good afternoon ! -- I been being all sorts of good !-- U know what's  been going on politically and I haven't touched it !-- I wanted to so bad but I didn't !-- 

Hopper it's  the wrong time of year for the Black Diamond and them Hempstead Watermelons but it does look like one !-- It's  up out of South America !-- Thought I could get me a recipe worked out before those melons round here start coming into season !-- Get me a couple them blue barrels and-- Just kidding !-- 
Does the ATF know U don't have to have a still to make liquor ? -- Really good liquor ?


----------



## Keef

My momma she said son --as ugly as U are --U might better learn to cook and feed yourself ! 

Potato Soup with Bacon and green onion ! -- I get by ! 

View attachment 20170309_184106-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks, Hope All are Well, Getting Over Working with DA's, Wife has the Vaper device out. Time to Fly.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> My momma she said son --as ugly as U are --U might better learn to cook and feed yourself !
> 
> Potato Soup with Bacon and green onion ! -- I get by !


Momma said. You had better learn to cook, Not sure there is a women. That will put up with you. True Story.
Looks tasty Buddy


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? -- I bet U don't even eat potatoes !-- Ya'll use the same variety all the time or is there different kinds ? -- I cook southern just fine !-- I fry up bout anything and make it good !-- I been looking at that aero system thinking about a tomato plant !-- Wonder if there is a variety that I could just keep around ?-- Make tomatos all year long?  -- I need to do some research ? -- I bet Hopper know what kind I want !-- Somebody knows something ? -- Would I grow them in veg or bloom ?


----------



## Keef

Rose Da Nurse say - Hey !
Nurse Larry showing off !-- She a bad girl ! 

View attachment 20170309_190451.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> What up Hippy ? -- I bet U don't even eat potatoes !-- Ya'll use the same variety all the time or is there different kinds ? -- I cook southern just fine !-- I fry up bout anything and make it good !-- I been looking at that aero system thinking about a tomato plant !-- Wonder if there is a variety that I could just keep around ?-- Make tomatos all year long?  -- I need to do some research ? -- I bet Hopper know what kind I want !-- Somebody knows something ? -- Would I grow them in veg or bloom ?


It's one kind most of the time. It's Secret I Know Nothing.


----------



## Kraven

Ha....sending pm's with someone who I can call....we are a funny people


----------



## Keef

Can't be giving up top secret stuff Hippy !-- There is just so many kinds it's a shame that only a couple make up the majority of commercial products !-- The got them Purple one's and those Yukon Gold Bake up nice ! -- I'd eat Purple smashed potatoes !
Got to find me some kind of ever bearing tomato for the grow room and it's  time to reup on stuff like basil, oregano,--Thyme -- I just buy me a pack of fresh herbs at the grocery and clone them !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven I don't even listen to my phone messages and I never answer my phone !-- I don't use it for that !-- I have a problem talking to a machine !-- It don't have to make sense but that's  just the way it is !- U want to contact me U text me or send me an e-mail !-- D.D. doesn't even call me !-- It can be a real pain because most don't understand and think I'm just being an a** ! - but -- I'm pretty much over it ! It is what it is !


----------



## Keef

Some technology scares me !-- I followed a guy into the store the other day and apparently his shopping cart had really pissed him off !-- He was jestering in the air using 4 letter words and stuff !-- Back in my day if someone was walking thru a parking lot talking to some invisible entity we keep a little distance cause they ain't right !-- U can't tell anymore !-- He coulda been crazy as hell or he coulda had one them ear pieces like ya'll do !-- It's unnatural and spooky to me !-- Ya'll need to quit doing that !--


----------



## Rosebud

The nurse is looking pretty nice up there Keef. She is in a dispensary now, top shelf.. I am proud.


----------



## Keef

U should be proud Rose !-- Look at her ? -- She don't lie !-- Been meaning to ask U about something !-- Purple Haze ? -- I got a beautiful Purple girl and she stretches some !-- I got this other pheno don't got the purple and is not the same !-- She even looks different !-- I would like to know more about PH -- Can U give me any info ? -- The plain bushy one may be the jewel !


----------



## Rosebud

I though the green pheno was good too. I only grew those once. I will grow that again, i really liked it. They were both strong sativas.. Sorry, i don't remember much else.  I am tickled you like her keef. she is a good girl.  I do remember they tasted different. The green one got a nanner if i am thinking right.  mojo man.


----------



## Keef

I tied a knot in the stem of the Hoe Berry Clones !-- That sativa do work me !-- Just got a text from D.D. trying to figure out what the terepene profile on the Nurse is !-- That's  the Nurse's trick !-- Try to figure out that smell and she get all up in your brain fore U know what just happened !-- It's  one of D.D.'s favorites !
I just don't got nothing that's not as good as the rest !-- They just different !-- Bud linked me to a video of a guy pressing some oil that I'm give a shot !-- I don't think the Nurse been in a hash oil cart yet ?-- U know how good it gonna be don't U ? -- The Nurse on steroids?


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> The nurse is looking pretty nice up there Keef. She is in a dispensary now, top shelf.. I am proud.



 That is definitely something to be proud of excellent job rose


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. Pawpaw is going home today,,,yehaaaaaaaa
Broke my heart yesterday when i called my Wife. My Granddaughter thought i was on my way home. When i said tomorrow, ,she started crying. That hurts,,but i will give her big hugs when i get home.
Speaking of crying,,wheres Keef. :smoke1:  Just messen wit ya Bro. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, on the way to see the o'l hippy for a safety meeting this morning. Peace


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC.....still rainy and cold here in the North West coast 
WH glad that you are heading home 
.Kraven gotta love a good safety meeting ...:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- 
Dam I woke up high !-- That ain't happened in awhile !-- Hope I wasn't bad !-- Might have to do it all over again !-- Good Coffee !


----------



## giggy

Hey yall happy friday. Hope all are well. I don't check in like i should but i don't like typing little keys with fat thumbs.


----------



## umbra

Morning all. Up early transplanting still. Lots of plants, lol. Been warming up some and all the almond trees are in bloom. Bees are everywhere. Humming birds will be out soon. Rain has brought moles to the surface and dogs have destroyed the back yard. My compost pile generates tons of worms and the moles are feeding.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- How's the shoulder healing ? -- Next week or so when D.D. is home I'll get those lights out to U !-- I'm sorry it's taken me so long !-- Them dam lights is coming to U !-- It's a matter of principle now !-- I said I would sent them and by God I am !-- Things just been screwed up lately !

It's low 70's and rain off and on just like yesterday !-- Umbra the central hummingbirds are on the way north !-- They come thru here twice a year !-- If I said the Whooping Cranes winter right over there -- would it pin point my location to closely ? -- So we might have a few birds -- The raptors --Hawks --eagles and other hunting birds come thru too !-- Wouldn't be surprised to see a Thunderbird making the trip one day !


----------



## Keef

Someone really needs to mow the weeds In my back yard !-- Not it !-- It's raining anyway !-- Meanwhile in the Batcave -- Weed is also growing well here !-- 6-8 hours trimming like Kraven - Bud and Umbra and others do is just too much trimming for me !-- Couple hours every couple weeks is working for me -for now ! -- I'm glad D.D. didn't get stopped running up the smugglers highway on her trip back to the apartment! -- She was so dirty !-- Stocking her bar with my homemade liquor and hauling a selection of fine weed !
I gotta start pressing some oil for her before she get a ticket !-- That's  a big deal to me !-- There's  places in Texas now that if U get caught with small amount U get a ticket !-- I could live in a world like that !


----------



## giggy

Keef no problem brother. How's dd liking the new job?


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone glad to hear it sounds like everyone is off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## Keef

More coffee and another toke or 2 ?-- 
Giggy -- The lights  coming to your house !-- They can all be fixed easily too !-- I got a couple my Mars Hydro to fix first -- But I might be able to fix them before I ship them !-- D.D. likes her new job so far !-- Tonight be her 1st weekend night shift on the unit she'll be working !-- She thought she wanted to step away from intensive care for awhile -- Didn't work out so well !-- She back doing what she do best ! 
She one them high dollar nurses but it wasn't always that way !-- When we met she was a unit secretary at the hospital where I worked !-- Shortly after we started seeing each other --I had to do CPR on a dying patient and screamed for help and little D.D. was around the corner and came to help !-- When she came in the door and saw what I was doing she froze up and I had to scream at her !-- I really didn't want her to see me doing stuff like this !-- I don't think she ever froze up again !-- She did CPR at a Christmas party on year !
We lightening rods !-- Things that don't happen in the real world --happen to us !-- 
I used to be a surgical assistant --- Now I'm a pot farmer !-- I had one of those identity crisis things working for years !-- That question about what am I ? -- Somehow I got a new identity and I'm just fine with it !--I also make some liquor cause it pleases me !-- Can U tell how high I am yet ?


----------



## umbra

For the next golden ticket grow, I decided to increase the bag size to 7 gal. They really want more space. Decreasing plant count to give them more room.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

i think there might be sun in the sky, i don't remember what it looks like. I have lots on my mind lately, one sister is in surgery and the other is busy dying. We all make choices about how we want to live our life... the good news is my dying sister has the best spouse ever. A couple of old lesbians that truly love each other... 

sorry if that was way too much info.. 

WH, so glad you are on  your way home.


----------



## Budlight

Not at all Rose we're all good friends here and good friends are here to listen I sure hope that sun pokes through for you I know it's been pretty depressing here this is what our weather's been like for the last while I'm nothing but snow every time I look at the video cameras it's snowing outside








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcane

Rose so sorry about your sisters, hope that surgery goes well..and take care of Yourself.Please .
So now I feel bad posting the pictures of the girls that I will be Chopin down soon...I see where the BR come from in the GDP X BR ..the leaves be black..hopefully the pictures come out ... 

View attachment 20170310_091932.jpg


View attachment 20170310_091626_001.jpg


View attachment 20170310_091704.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose we live in the real world but if we were  all alike it sure would be a boring place ! -- 
We should celebrate diversity !--Seems  Society may have slid back some on that point but it'll work out !


----------



## Keef

Go Cane !-- She magnificent !-- I had to work for my girl !--Took me 4-5 attempts at germing the seed before I got one --One plant !-- It was a girl !
Still raining off and on round here !-- Been running the central air for days now -- I guess winter is over ?


----------



## mrcane

I just dread throwing away three of their  starts...I will be shutting down for a while....


----------



## Rosebud

You wanna send me something to keep for you?


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud what's that dash in front of 19 mean ? -- Is that like in Canadian numbers ?-- I don't speak Canadian U know ? -- 
Cane -- Rose can keep your lines if U want but seeds or clones I believe we can find U something tasty when U ready to fire the grow back up !  -- I send U some clones !-- I just put Kraven's return address on it and I'm in the clear !-- 
Kraven -- U know I'm playing !-- I don't roll that way !  -- I use the Crawford Ranch as a return addy !


----------



## umbra

Beautiful job Cane. She is stunning. You did her right. You should be proud


----------



## umbra

Cane made me forget to post pix....just playing with a microscope camera


----------



## Kraven

Cane why the need to shut down brother, especially since you got such good looking girls? Rose, thats just awful you have that going on right now. I wish you and your family peace and tranquility. Keef I made a 5 year plan and now I just renew my license....but I can always find work if needed. Sounds like you and DD are headed down that road also. WH drive safe home brother, granddaughter needs to see paw paw. BL.....how do you stand the cold man? Umbra it has always been my goal to try to get less bud with more weight....sounds like your on a quest yourself.....good luck, the GT has the bones to hold some serious weight. Green mojo on an epic run my friend. Giggy, I'm just tickled to see you going to PT today....work hard and get 100%.....really glad your not in such pain anymore. I refuse to choose between 2 friends and I am afraid before all is said and done I may loose both....man I'm in a pickle and it's not even of my making......Here is some of the "yard work" I keep going on about


----------



## umbra

1 more try 

View attachment PICT0007.JPG


View attachment PICT0007-001.jpg


View attachment PICT0008.jpg


View attachment PICT0009.jpg


View attachment PICT0010.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Bud what's that dash in front of 19 mean ? -- Is that like in Canadian numbers ?-- I don't speak Canadian U know ? --
> Cane -- Rose can keep your lines if U want but seeds or clones I believe we can find U something tasty when U ready to fire the grow back up !  -- I send U some clones !-- I just put Kraven's return address on it and I'm in the clear !--
> Kraven -- U know I'm playing !-- I don't roll that way !  -- I use the Crawford Ranch as a return addy !



 Where you live it would be -16.6


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Cane why the need to shut down brother, especially since you got such good looking girls? Rose, thats just awful you have that going on right now. I wish you and your family peace and tranquility. Keef I made a 5 year plan and now I just renew my license....but I can always find work if needed. Sounds like you and DD are headed down that road also. WH drive safe home brother, granddaughter needs to see paw paw. BL.....how do you stand the cold man? Umbra it has always been my goal to try to get less bud with more weight....sounds like your on a quest yourself.....good luck, the GT has the bones to hold some serious weight. Green mojo on an epic run my friend. Giggy, I'm just tickled to see you going to PT today....work hard and get 100%.....really glad your not in such pain anymore. I refuse to choose between 2 friends and I am afraid before all is said and done I may loose both....man I'm in a pickle and it's not even of my making......Here is some of the "yard work" I keep going on about


your yard is looking amazing


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> 1 more try



 Damn my friend that is absolutely amazing I could just imagine how it taste


----------



## Keef

Me Babies ! 

View attachment 20170310_131550.jpg


----------



## Keef

This is totally uncalled for !-- Somebody needs to mow and stuff !-- I told D.D. to mow fore she left but she say bad words at me ! 

View attachment 20170310_135240.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow!  Where do I start?  Just read thru about 10 pages-- bunch of Chatty Cathies!  First, a toke--  LOVE this GDP x BR!  Been testing the 5 varieties in my medicine cabinet & trying to decide which I like best.  Hoeberry is good, but kinda stanky.  Bubblicious is wonderfully aromatic & tasty with minimal odor issues, plus she gets you nicely buzzed;  a good everyday weed.  Nurse Larry smells of flowers, mint & a little pepper-- nice smell & taste.  Now, the Nurse will definitely take you there,  wherever there may be! I like it before bed or when I'm really hurting. BB has been my fav for a long time now because it smells & tastes so sweet, plus she gets you very high-- she has helped me thru some tough times indeed.   Now-- GDP x BR is my favorite.  Can't help it!  It is sticky, sweet & absolutely fine to smoke.  She smells softly floral with hints of pine or eucalyptus?  Lovely smell & taste. Easy to smoke, unless you take in too much!  And like Keef says-- I'm stoned!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, I didn't realize you need a new mower--  next time!  You got lucky, eh?  Rose, sorry about what you're going thru with your sisters;  I would be devastated if something  happened to either of my sisters. My thoughts are with you. Ness, I love pecans & grew up with many pecan trees;  do you harvest them yourself?   Kraven, beautiful yard; hope you don't have gophers!  Giggy, my job is good thus far & the people here are much warmer.  Nick, you must not have a woman in your life;  just going by your comment about a day without women.  You're on target Hippy--  Keef needs a special woman to put up with him!  Umbra, those trichs are mouthwatering!   And that Golden Ticket sounds wonderful!  BTW,  I labeled that Black Kush & accidentally spelled it with a "C"--  oops!   Well, Hopper, I'm starting a 3 nighter tonight;  glad you got a break--  enjoy!  Hello Dog, Cane, Bud, & anyone else I may have missed. Over.


----------



## Keef

Stuff don't 'fect me none ! -- Master Kush and That Strawberry Desiel been working me !-- The caps were a little much !-- 
I love it when stuff just shows up !-- I'm like Mikey! -- I try anything !-- Does this mean U don't like my plant labeling system ? 

View attachment 20170310_143054.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Wow spring is at kraven's house 
I will be heading back east for a while. the neighbor is going to do another run ..we will rack up some solar credits and start over when I return. I have lots of seed


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef, I didn't realize you need a new mower-- next time! You got lucky, eh? Rose, sorry about what you're going thru with your sisters; I would be devastated if something happened to either of my sisters. My thoughts are with you. Ness, I love pecans & grew up with many pecan trees; do you harvest them yourself? Kraven, beautiful yard; hope you don't have gophers! Giggy, my job is good thus far & the people here are much warmer. Nick, you must not have a woman in your life; just going by your comment about a day without women. You're on target Hippy-- Keef needs a special woman to put up with him! Umbra, those trichs are mouthwatering! And that Golden Ticket sounds wonderful! BTW, I labeled that Black Kush & accidentally spelled it with a "C"-- oops! Well, Hopper, I'm starting a 3 nighter tonight; glad you got a break-- enjoy! Hello Dog, Cane, Bud, & anyone else I may have missed. Over.


 The tri pix are of the BoC that is seeded.


----------



## Keef

Wish I could take pics like that !-- I want to see a pic of that Chocolate! -- U do know I been  lusting for it ?
I don't need anything else !-- Why I do this ? 
Kraven probably understands this shell game we doing at the beach and Austin !-- It wasn't really in the plan but It'll work !-- U know I'm expanding the grow and stuff and that nursing license pays the bills -- So if I were to get busted then the story is we're separated and the grow stuff is all me !--She has her own address and everything !--


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, what is coming up in that triangle bed?   You won't lose either friend if they are real friends. 
Speaking of which, i just went to lunch with my gf.. had a fabulous lunch and went to a fancy garden center... oops, this metal sculpture said it wanted to come home with me. I said ok.  Pictures to follow in spring. It is so good to see the sun. Thank you all for you support about my sisters, my next sister that had the surgery is the closest to me,, and she better be around a long time. I am sad for my other sister.

DD, hey!


----------



## Kraven

DD I do have a nasty gopher.....police came riding around last time I took a shot at him, plus wife went ballistic....she does not understand a gopher. So right now he is making a mess of my lawn....so I have resorted to nasty worms to kill him....trick is to get it poked down in the used tunnel. I would prefer Semtex and a efuze...bet if i didn't kill him it would shock the **** out of him and he would just leave.


----------



## Keef

Kraven --I gave up explosives for lent !-- No really I forgave the gopher !-- After he went over and messed up Mr. Perfect Lawns --I'd leave out treats for him if I knew what he eat !

Hey Umbra or somebody -- Are these gonna be too big ?


----------



## Keef

Pic ? 

View attachment 20170310_170252.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> You wanna send me something to keep for you?



Sure wish we were closer Rose....
Been busy with math homework.. man how you multiple letters F%$#:confused2:


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> You wanna send me something to keep for you?



Sure wish we were closer Rose....
Been busy with math homework.. man how you multiple letters F%$#:confused2:


----------



## mrcane

mrcane said:


> Sure wish we were closer Rose....
> Been busy with math homework.. man how you multiple letters F%$#:confused2:


O oops must need a puff:48:


----------



## mrcane

I'm all Bobo already


----------



## Keef

Go Cane !-- If anyone had a question about if U was high or not ? -- I think U cleared that up !-- Kicked me outta class cause I tried to buy a vowel !-- U count with numbers !-- U spell with letters !-- That other stuff with little numbers over big letters and stuff ? -- That ain't natural !-- It's a math abomination ! --


----------



## Keef

I still have trouble accepting the legitimacy of Putin pick ! --


----------



## mrcane

Yep I high but it is also 420 here:48:


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Rose so sorry about your sisters, hope that surgery goes well..and take care of Yourself.Please .
> So now I feel bad posting the pictures of the girls that I will be Chopin down soon...I see where the BR come from in the GDP X BR ..the leaves be black..hopefully the pictures come out ...


 
Amazing looking leaves, black.  Cane is it normal for the leaf to curl like that?


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Cane why the need to shut down brother, especially since you got such good looking girls? Rose, thats just awful you have that going on right now. I wish you and your family peace and tranquility. Keef I made a 5 year plan and now I just renew my license....but I can always find work if needed. Sounds like you and DD are headed down that road also. WH drive safe home brother, granddaughter needs to see paw paw. BL.....how do you stand the cold man? Umbra it has always been my goal to try to get less bud with more weight....sounds like your on a quest yourself.....good luck, the GT has the bones to hold some serious weight. Green mojo on an epic run my friend. Giggy, I'm just tickled to see you going to PT today....work hard and get 100%.....really glad your not in such pain anymore. I refuse to choose between 2 friends and I am afraid before all is said and done I may loose both....man I'm in a pickle and it's not even of my making......Here is some of the "yard work" I keep going on about


 
Kraven beautiful job, I bet that make you feel good.  The only thing, I have done, so, far is repot my small maple tree.  And, of course **** control. Relax, do, you have NL?  Next grow I'm going to be popping some NL looking forward to it.


----------



## ness

umbra said:


> 1 more try


 
umbra your pictures are so divine.  So sticky looking yum.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Me Babies !


 

Keef you got the fever. :bump:  mojo.


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Keef, I didn't realize you need a new mower-- next time! You got lucky, eh? Rose, sorry about what you're going thru with your sisters; I would be devastated if something happened to either of my sisters. My thoughts are with you. Ness, I love pecans & grew up with many pecan trees; do you harvest them yourself? Kraven, beautiful yard; hope you don't have gophers! Giggy, my job is good thus far & the people here are much warmer. Nick, you must not have a woman in your life; just going by your comment about a day without women. You're on target Hippy-- Keef needs a special woman to put up with him! Umbra, those trichs are mouthwatering! And that Golden Ticket sounds wonderful! BTW, I labeled that Black Kush & accidentally spelled it with a "C"-- oops! Well, Hopper, I'm starting a 3 nighter tonight; glad you got a break-- enjoy! Hello Dog, Cane, Bud, & anyone else I may have missed. Over.


 

Hello DD.  Yes, we harvest the pecans.  And, it pays for the taxes.  Glad to hear that your job is going good.  DD what do you have for a apartment?  A kitchen net.  I'm looking forward in having many brand of mj.  That is going to be fun.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, what is coming up in that triangle bed? You won't lose either friend if they are real friends.
> Speaking of which, i just went to lunch with my gf.. had a fabulous lunch and went to a fancy garden center... oops, this metal sculpture said it wanted to come home with me. I said ok. Pictures to follow in spring. It is so good to see the sun. Thank you all for you support about my sisters, my next sister that had the surgery is the closest to me,, and she better be around a long time. I am sad for my other sister.
> 
> DD, hey!


 
Rose, sorry to hear about your sisters.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you.  How, your indoor grow going?  And, does rb still have his grow going?


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  All is well at the homestead.  It is 420 here.  And, my pipes are loaded.  After awhile I'm going to watch a movie on YouTubes.


----------



## ness

let see 

View attachment 100_0449.JPG


----------



## ness

420 

View attachment 100_0453.JPG


----------



## ness

Hello 

View attachment 100_0444.JPG


----------



## Keef

I apologize  for that outburst !

Hey Ness how U doing this evening ? -- I guess Cane ,U and I will just do our own 4:20 !-- Who really knows what time it is anyway ? -- Running a bunch of little plants gives us a nice selection but there's not a bunch of anything !-- That's  coming soon !-- For so long I just smoked "Weed" -- I didn't know weed had names !
Can't go to the weed store and learn about the different varieties so I grow'm then try them !-- D.D. quality control officer !-- It is her duty to try each variety and give an honest evaluation !-- We don't always agree which is cool !-- She thinks Master Kush is stanky and I love the stuff !-- This Blue T.E.-- D.D.  bred with a B.B.King on TheTranquil Elephantizer female gonna be a hit !-- Blueberry with a peppery finish ? -- It shouldn't work !-- but it does !


----------



## Keef

Hard day of raising hell !-- Jet tired ! 

View attachment 20170310_211521-1.jpg


----------



## ness

Doing good this evening.  I heard on YouTubes  That Mother of Berry's is the Mother of all Berry's.  If that make any cents.


----------



## mrcane

Ness I don't worry about the fan leaves curling  this late in the game...
Had a nice Brazilian black bean salad now time for a little night cap...BB.KING...ya..:48:


----------



## ness

Good Night OFC. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

Ness best I can figure out -- Pot produce several different terepenes which give cannabis it's  flavors and smells !-- Depending on the combination U can get all these flavors and smells ! -- Breeding different ones can produce different combinations of flavors !-- These LEDs or something  must be bring it out nice in 5he grow !-- I don't have to understand where the combinations produce stuff like that BOC Umbra doing !-- Box of Chocolate !-- Naturally flavored Chocolate weed !-- He got Lemon too !-- There just so many flavor combinations that U can get lost in it !


----------



## Keef

I think I'm done for the night top! -- Later !


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Kraven beautiful job, I bet that make you feel good.  The only thing, I have done, so, far is repot my small maple tree.  And, of course **** control. Relax, do, you have NL?  Next grow I'm going to be popping some NL looking forward to it.



 I think NL is a pretty good choice I was thinking about picking some up myself nice  One of the first  strains  that I fell in love with


----------



## Rosebud

Good night all. My sisters surgery went fine, thanks for your thoughts..


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Having one them Moses floods !- --Weather map is red !-- First day of Spring Break! -- Gonna clear up some tommorrow so maybe I take a pic or 2 of the crowds !
U know what time it is !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
60 degrees yesterday, Now it's snowing. They saying 2 to 3 inch's


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, today is build a bench day...most of the yard work is complete so winding down to just the regular maintenance...mow, edge, blow and water. Still want to get the house pressure washed today...that got derailed the other day. Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday. Peace


----------



## WoodHippy

Got a steal on BlueDawgs F2 seeds. They be on the way soon.  Thinking Yeah Buddy from Dman will be next in line to sprout.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy  ? --U need more room so U can start more seed and more plants ?-- I know it's  a sadness among growers ---We NEVER  have enough room !-- It comes with the Variety Chasing Disease -- You'll always be chasing some variety and always wish U had just a little more grow area --No matter how much room U got !-- Like I said -- We don't got weed stores in Texas so I had grow me one !-- I keep'm small so I can keep more plants !-- It's working for me so far !


----------



## Keef

Does anyone change thier timers with daylight savings time?


----------



## mrcane

Morning all easy day today .nursing a cold ..
Rose glad that your Sisters surgery went well.
   More rain here today.. would be nice to have a day of Sunshine....
           Oh well  :48:


----------



## Kraven

Most of my timers are electronic so they account for it automatically.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Does anyone change thier timers with daylight savings time?



   I am running 24/7 on my veg.  This gives my garage a little extra heat in winter.
Not going to bother with the flower rm.


----------



## umbra

Yes I adjust the timer for daylight savings time. The plants don't care, but I do. Good morning OFC. Even though I have a few moms and clones to run, I too am popping beans of 10 different varieties.


----------



## Keef

I got 2 sets of timers -- My pumps timers which are 15 minutes on --15 off so it don't matter what time they set at !-- I didn't change my timers last fall so I think I let them stay like they are !-- I veg 18/6 ----6 am --thru midnight !-- Bloom --It was lights on at 8 am --off at 8 pm ! -- The timers  off about half hour but the plants don't know !-- I'm have to start thinking about bigger timers !- I'm running the 4 lights in bloom thru a single 7 dollar timer - Pretty much the same in veg too !-- Them caps be kicking in !-- Whoa Nelly !-- Open the Chute !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC!  Just a lyrical reminder!  I always work on "fall back" time!  So, I'll be there 13 hours instead of 12.  First of 3 nights went nicely. I think I made a great job choice. Gotta get some sleep now; hope you all have a good day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489129764431.jpg


----------



## Keef

Who really knows what time it is anyway !-- Good Night D.D. !-- 9 am and I say good night ? -- See time is a strange thing !-- Sometimes it goes real slow !-- Sometimes it goes way to fast !-- Wonder how long it will really take me to finish this pipe ? -- Let's  see ?


----------



## Keef

I got a oil cartridge that I think I burned the heating element out !-- Gotta figure out how to get the oil out and into a good cartridge !-- When they work they can't be beat but I got frustrated last night trying to get it go work !-- I fix it !-- Not right now !-- I'm way to high !


----------



## WoodHippy

Went and took inventory, I do not have a problem yet. only 18 variety's with a total of 125 beans.  Heck I should round that up to 20. 
Hippy also need to shop for a vaporizer. My wife's has me High as


----------



## yarddog

Hey guys.     My wife has been sick, I stayed home from work with her yesterday.     Trying to get real food in her belly to build up strength.    Kraven I hopen you get your pickle sorted out.      I used to adjust for time change last time I just left them alone.  So now I am back on track.  Lol.     I had a ballast start failing so I swapped out to a magnetic 400 hps.  It's a warranty failure and I should have a new one by mid week.     I added a timer to veg and plan to cut back to a 20/4 schedule.   I tried 18/6 last year and saw a lot of stretch.    Trying to cut down on power usage.   
Mr cane.    You did an excellent job.


----------



## Kraven

YD, my pickle will sort itself out given time. Just a tough place to be mentally atm, I like and respect both parties and can see the issue from both points of view. I just wont take a side because I don't have a dog in the fight. I may loose friends because they feel I'm not "with them on this". Sadly if that does come to pass, it will only serve to reveal friends and those whom I associate with. I learned a long time ago that it's hard to hear what people are saying for what they are doing. I just don't believe that I will loose friends over whatever seems to be the ongoing issue. I mean who the eff looses friends over not choosing a side when you just don't have a dog in the fight. I have spoken enough on this private matter, this is not my conversation to have.


Got the bench built, now to get to pressure washing


----------



## Keef

Best wishes Kraven !-- I got 2 of 2 BBSL to germ ! -- Also got a single fem.  Nightshade and it germed ! 
3 of 4 Bubba's Momma -- What else ? -- The Delta Wave and Black Kush won't germ !-- I give them some more time but nothing yet !-- Oh something called(fem ) Mazar -e- Shariff I think 2 for 2 germed so we be seeing what it is !

Dog hope the wife gets well soon !-- Take care of her !


----------



## Keef

Kraven we not supposed to talk about it but I would imagine your problem is the same one that has divided America worse than it has ever been divided !-- I don't see a way that this is resolved peacefully and in a uniting way !-- Which is what the country desperately needs !
I'm trying my best to keep my opinions on the subject to myself but it is a hard thing to do !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a excellent start think I'm going to start my day with cracking a couple nightshades and  trying my luck again with a couple nurse Larry's


----------



## yarddog

Kraven I think our cats are related.


----------



## yarddog

And my girl.    She is so bad


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- Mane next 2 weeks we gonna have 100,000 + Spring Breakers descending on my little town !-- Lots of locals pack up and leave till it's over! --They made a big bust last week of some of that imitation weed trash stuff !-- I can't believe people would even smoke something like that !- They like imitation pot ? -- I show'm God with this sheet I got !-- Just turn me loose boss !-- Put me in coach !-- Blow the dam whistle or something !-- I want to play !


----------



## Keef

My oldest Shiti-Tzu girl -- Princess Ginger Lilly -- She allowed me to take her on a scooter ride this morning !
I never seen a scooter with a side car but it would be safer that that baby thing strapped to my chest with her in it !-- Side car on a scooter ? -- This might require a couple control blazes to figure -- out !-- How U spring a side car ? -- I suppose U would want to !-- 2 point connection ? -- Maybe with easy on easy off attachment !--

 I could just tie a red wagon behind the scooter ? -- No !-- I tied a red wagon  behind a 1,000 lb. Here ford steer one time when I was young  didn't turn out well if I remember right !--Got to think about this !


----------



## Keef

Don't be laughing at me neither !-- I bet everyone of U done had one of those "Here-- hold my beer--Watch this " moments !


----------



## Keef

Hippy lots of times we use the metric system so seems logical to me that U should round up to 25 !
Sounds like the Mrs. --Smoke weed like D.D. !-- D.D. said she ain't ever been " Too High " -- When I start bumping into myself in the hall ? -- I'm too high  !-- Tried to pick a fight with me ? --- He don't know me like that !-- - I'll light him up !


----------



## giggy

Evening folks. Keef glad dd likes the new job. Kraven i hope things work out. Dog hope the wife gets better sux being down. Rose didn't know about your sis but glad she's in the healing time. That takes a lot off of your mind i know. Been raining and cool all day today 44 deg but was 80 deg yesterday. Chance of snow in the morning. Yall have a great evening. Peace


----------



## DirtyDiana

YD, I love your Scooby pic!  He holds a special place in my heart!  You have a beautiful cat & your dog cannot possibly be bad with a face that sweet!  Just waking & baking, gotta feed the babies tonight. Hope everyone had a good day & enjoy your evening. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487759081761.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I know that's right DD,,,those little girls can bite really hard. Never get your finger close to the teeth. Lol
Dogs normally bite when they get angry,,,kids bite cause they can. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- 
Dam !-- I got high and missed 4:20 !


----------



## WeedHopper

Just chilling, ,,smoking some Mango. Trying to enjoy my few days ar home.


----------



## Keef

Chaos bout to come to the beach !-- Next 2 weeks gonna be a mad house as the spring breakers come to town !-- The scooter will make it easier to get around but it gets wild !-- Sun-- bikinis --and red lights -- There will be wrecks !-- Most from people distracted by the bikinis! -- I almost took out a telephone pole one year myself !-- I need to get in on that pool about how many sunbathers gonna play speed bump this year !-- There's  some every year !-- Most don't get hurt too bad but it ain't safe !-- Bubba in his big wheel truck cruising down the beach checking out the bikinis and showing off his truck -- Then Bump-bump !-- Another one bites the dust !-- This year they say the jail is full so they not gonna lock up non-violent offenders !-- Does that mean they gonna ease up on possession ?-- Probably not !--I might have to go do some non -violent law breaking myself ? -- Just to see !


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Kraven I think our cats are related.



YD it sure looks like they are related....yours like pot? Coffee?

Pressure washed the whole house today, then had a great 1.5 hr convo with an old friend. Was good to talk to them, it had been a few months since we last spoke. Tomorrow will be spent in the Bunker doing grow chores....up potting, rez changes and time to stake up the new girls...20 days left on the older girls. Hope everyone has a great evening....welcome home WH.


----------



## Keef

3 am! -- Where is your mind ? -- My demons came out to play so I'm wide awake !-- Umbra may not be the only one with chocolate weed  ! -- That's  what I read anyway !-- I got 2 fem. Mazar babies --"Mazar-i-Shariff"
Outta northern Afghanistan with chocolate undertones !-- 90 % indica --60 day finisher -- Heavy resin production !-- We can work with this !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
Wake and Bake. Not sure about Chocolate Weed. Need coffee.


----------



## giggy

Morning stoners hope all are well.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, thinking about the 2nd cup of coffee and a bowl, need to do some work in the the Bunker today...but lazy has a hold of me....well that and a slight back pain with all over aches. Today will not be so hard and then i'm gonna be high, watch it rain and take a nap. Hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## Keef

8 years ? -- I got $20 on him not making it to 100 days !-- Good as money in the pocket !


Kraven I was just watching the weather -- Dude that is nap weather !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.   Puppy porn 

View attachment 20170311_221219.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Good morning kraven.  He does not like weed or really any tepee we humans eat.    Strange cat he is.    He is the sweetest baby, will flip upside down for his belly to be rubbed.    Other days if you happen to me walk into the same room as he is in he will haul *** and run away like you was trying to kill him

Busy morning for me.   Wife is still sick.   No appetite and has trouble holding food down.    Been doing housework all weekend turning to get everything in order for her.   Raining a little here.


----------



## DirtyDiana

That about describes my night!  Got home about 1.5 hours late! Hate when that happens!  Plus, it was freezing out there this morning;  long walk to the car!  Medicating heavily & going to bed so I can do another one tonight!  You all have a good day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1484196592368.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Love that puppy Nick!  Miss mine terribly!


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C....still rainy
   Got tea and weed we be Allright ...:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

YD, you're a good man!  Hope your wife starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Good morning kraven.  He does not like weed or really any tepee we humans eat.    Strange cat he is.    He is the sweetest baby, will flip upside down for his belly to be rubbed.    Other days if you happen to me walk into the same room as he is in he will haul *** and run away like you was trying to kill him
> 
> Busy morning for me.   Wife is still sick.   No appetite and has trouble holding food down.    Been doing housework all weekend turning to get everything in order for her.   Raining a little here.


Mine is the same...depends on what mood hits him....he's got a heck of a personality, he is 16 so time is short with him so I try to make the most of the time I have left with him. He is angry he doesn't get to go into the Bunker...he will sit in the doorway and try to block me from going in.

Hope it's just a bug and the wife gets to feeling better soon. Take care man.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. I have tons of yard work to do and mucho work in the garage. Had a new front door installed yesterday. Been waiting to do that since I bought the house. I have few 1,000 more projects on the list, lol. 
Keef, of all the different types of weed to smoke, my favorite is sour diesel. That snowdiesel that you are growing, was my all time favorite, and everyone who smoked it.


----------



## St_Nick

D.D. I couldn't get thru the day without that little guy. He keeps me sane and grounded.  He also is the best company ever.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all.. Nice to see you giggy.  Awe st nick, i wanna rub that belly. What a cutey. we love our dogs and cats etc. 
Sour diesel huh umbra, that was nice to know.  Don't try to do it all in one day.

Cane, lets move!  we got stupid high winds, these 100 roses aren't going to prune themselves.  Oh and looks like rain too.
n

DD, hang in baby, your are doing great.  I hope your are sleeping well. 

I see you WH, how are you doing? Do you go back today or in the morning? We all miss you. 
Hey Woodhippy.. good morning.
Ness, is tomorrow your surgery? I will be thinking about you.  Let us hear from you when you can.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone I got a lot of Spring yardwork to do but there's only one problem I got all this white stuff in the way  in one sense I guess it's a good thing because I got lots to do in the Bud room today  started 2 nightshades and 2 nurse Larry's last night


----------



## Keef

Dam Bud ! --Even looks cold !--I hear ya'll actually get out and play in that stuff !

I got white stuff too but it ain't cold !-- Nurse Larry in Da House !-- I think I'm just grow me a whole mess of this stuff !--Maybe a bunch of big plants one day ! 

View attachment 20170312_114656-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Don't U know them spring breakers would love to have some of me Lucky Charms ! 

View attachment 20170312_115532-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef nope not me I'm I think I'm allergic to that white stuff it makes me cold and my skin hurt hahaha  damn buddy you're lucky charms are looking pretty amazing share love how frosty they are


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef check out all the pink in this boy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

I'm pretty impressed how this headband raspberry Kush turned out just wish it had a little nicer smell and taste I bet you it would be a good plant for making rosin with


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm not in the habit of saying a boy is pretty but Dam !-- He pretty !-- I got just the girl for him !

This is a bud off momma to be !-- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- This the kinda stuff Umbra breeds ! 

View attachment 20170312_120317-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

All I have to say is Yum I think it's going to turn out awesome


----------



## Keef

Umbra I didn't even think to ask permission --How Rude !-- Just get stoned and what was I saying ? -- Anyway me and Bud was both wanting a strong Strawberry !-- That girl up there has hints of some kind of sweet but not pronounced Strawberry -- Bud got a Strawberry Rhino  male and I got your PB -x- Strawberry Desiel --We want to make a bunch of Strawberry seed and go thru them and find us a strong Strawberry !--It should be there !-- Do we have your blessing ? -- Ain't no pollen even crossed any international borders --yet !-- If U disapprove I honor your wishes and we look somewhere else for a Strawberry ! --


----------



## Keef

I would run over and take a pic of the beach on my scooter but it's raining and 60 degrees and I like ya'll --but not that much !-- I ain't getting wet and cold for a pic !-- I just ain't that kinda guy !


----------



## Rosebud

That is a beautiful boy Bud.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- It cold at your house too !-- Just cold or "White Cold " ?-- I feel I didn't have a fair exposure to cold so it made me prejudice against it to this day !-- I don't think I had ever seen snow then in 1973 I ended up about a stones throw from North Korea and it was -40 and the wind could blow 60 mph down thru those mountain passes and valleys !--  Impressed me cause that sheet can kill U graveyard dead !--
I said if I survived that cold I would never be cold again !--I survived !

Anyway about this disease some of us got ? -- This is where I hide my sin ! 

View attachment 20170312_130421-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bubba's Momma -- BlackBerry Snow Lotus -- Mazar-i-Shariff -- Some B.B. King that survived the Zombie Juice and a group of 5 --Purple Haze  ( The Green Pheno !) --There is also a brand new feminized White Widow -- Yes !-- There are a few more still coming up !-- If I do some Hail Mary's or something do I get a "Get Out of Hell" -- Free Card ?-- U know like in monopoly ? -- Never mind ! -- I entertain da hell out myself sometimes !-- 
This Mazar-i-Shariff variety I busted ? -- I read one place it had chocolate undertones but no mention at other places !-- Landrace from Northern Afghanistan -- Hardy -- Fast finisher -- A go to for hash making ?
90% indica -Anyone have any more 411 about it ?--- I guess we grow it and see ? -- Pipe don't lie and it speaks a universal language !-- Shall we see ?


----------



## St_Nick

My vegging room is getting kinda full. 

View attachment 20170312_145306.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef you and BL have my permission to breed it, no worries. I wasn't sure how much strawberry would come thru the male I used. It looks better than I thought it would turn out.


----------



## Keef

Umbra it has an slightly sweet taste and smell -light fruit --not floral  but hard to identify -- which isn't always a bad thing !-- It still has no cure just a slow dry !-- It will develop more !-- The Strawberry is there because of genetics it could be a little recessive in one generation then be more dominate in the next or might just be one or a few get the trait !-- We hit your girl with that pretty Starwberry Rhino male Bud got we might get color and Strawberry ?-- Potency should not be an issue !-- I'm dress up your GDP -x- BPU next run and show U what U did with that Witch !--  Frostiest thing out the Bunch !-- No color unless U count white !-- and -- She got the  Blueberry !-- Most excellent work !


----------



## Keef

Here just take a toke and see !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Nick your pup looks relaxed.  Aren't they angle when they sleep.  Rose, yes, I go in for my surgery tomorrow at 6:30 am.  And, I'm scard of the pain I'm going to have after the surgery.  I don't mind going under but when I wake up that going to hurt.  Gee Bud snow in March we didn't have a winter here this year.  Didn't even have the Fire place going at all this year.  Keef your plants are looking great.  Love all of those clones you got going there.  Ya, Keef the thought of getting better fast will be because I'm looking forward in starting a grow.  I'm ready.  I'm cleaning out the walk in closet today.  Fun City.  I think it is time for a bowl.  And, I got my coffee going.


----------



## Keef

If we smoking ?--Might as well have a drink ? -- Pick your poison !-- Hopper that Watermelon ain't ready yet !
Also got 5 more gallons of Blueberry Wine in the freezer ! 

Nick -I think if U rearrange U might be able to shoehorn couple more in there !


----------



## Keef

O.K. !-- Bars open ! 

View attachment 20170312_142036-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I'm working outside in the yard WOOHOOO long *** winter. 

Ness I am sending good thoughts your way, if it hurts tell them. Might as well take advantage of the drugs.


----------



## ness

Yes, Mam, I will surely ask for pain med's when I need them.  And, I am sure to work my recovery.  I'll be running around soon, I hope.  It's got to be 420.  I'm ready.


----------



## ness

Over Cast here today.  Chill in the air.  It's about 65 outside.  Doing laundry anyhow.  Got to have clean blankets for the pups.  There doing real good.  There worm med,s are ready to go.  And, they will have there 1st shot in about a week.  Got to have happy pups.


----------



## ness

This is the 1st time seeing you here.  :welcome:Bongofury to the OFC.


----------



## ness

One more :bong2:and back to the drawing board.


----------



## Budlight

So this might sound kind of crazy but my house was built back in the 50s and back then they had an option of using sump pumps or weeping tile the original builder must've been cheap because he went with sump pumps so now my question is these holes filled up all summer long with water that has been filtered through the ground would that water hold enough nutrients  for me to be able to run it in my reservoirs and not have to supply very much food to keep it kind of like an organic set up  like I said if it's a crazy thought just Say so but it was a thought what do you guys think


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> That is a beautiful boy Bud.



Thank you rose :48:


----------



## Kraven

BL, I don't think the ground water would be a good option. But, get a jar of water tested and see, I'm all for working with nature.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> BL, I don't think the ground water would be a good option. But, get a jar of water tested and see, I'm all for working with nature.



 That's what I was thinking it's worth a shot find out what kind of stuff is in out water maybe it would be good hope you're having an excellent day buddy :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef, when you were describing the blue elephant, I immediately thought of a B&B I stayed at in Halifax, NS called the pepperberry house.


----------



## DirtyDiana

This was taken a few years back--  shoulda known she'd turn out to be a biker girl!  Woke up missing my Ginger Lily!  Didn't sleep as well as yesterday-- feeling a little rough, but a cold pack to the eyes, coffee & some Hoeberry in the pipe makes me not care so much!  I can do one more night!  I am woman, hear me roar! 

View attachment 20160818_231737.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra, that Blue Elephant is the best ever in my book.  It smells sweet & so intensely blueberry. And the blueberry comes out strong in the taste. It also tastes floral. The peppery part comes thru as a slight numbing of the tongue.  Gets you beautifully stoned. Love the Blue Elephant!   Next favorite is that GDP x BR!  Love it!  You da man Umbra!


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Storming again !-- I got lost in the grow room !-- Been looking for my pocket knife for bout a hour -- It was in my pocket !-- Does that mean I don't need another toke ? -- I need 2 more black boxes but I can get by till I get them !-- Go from 4 Bloom boxes to 6 then 8 over 2 months ?  -- Bout to get complicated !-- I might better start writing sheet down !-- 8 Bloom boxes --60 day finishers ?-- Harvest a box each week ? --Or-- 2 boxes every 2 weeks or 4 boxes-- -- U know the tune!-- sing along !-- When I figure out what to do ya'll tell me ?- Don't make no sense !-- Right now I'm high enough to be too confused to go back there and mess with 'lectricty -- Not high enough to forget 'lectricty don't care !-- It will ruin a perfectly good buzz !-- What we smoking ? --


----------



## Kraven

Oh my.....Rose I got ahold of some Alaskan Thunderfuck or ATF.....this is some creeping giggling wanna dance in the rain kinda smoke. I must acquire these genetic's.....Rose! why didn't you set a brother hip...your from Alaska....I know you have smoked ATF?? Big ol frosty piney / lemon buds with just a whiff of skunk....man I'm a happy camper....whoooohooo doogggie where is WH when ya wanna share :48:


----------



## Kraven

Wow, cotton mouth like a mofo and I think I can eat whatever the fridge is holding behind the door....I haven't been this silly high since I was in High School....and got slammed with the munchies   :rofl:


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Switched the 4x4 tent over to flower. Got a 120 10 watt led light pulls 270 watt on the way. 225 watt draw 4 cob led in there. With the 4 ft T5HO 8 bulb  2700K. Will replace the T5 later on with more led. 
Going to eat Pulled Pork and Fries.


----------



## WoodHippy

Kravens Smoked that once, Forgot about a low water crossing. Hit it at 15 miles a Hour. Laughed all the way home.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Oh my.....Rose I got ahold of some Alaskan Thunderfuck or ATF.....this is some creeping giggling wanna dance in the rain kinda smoke. I must acquire these genetic's.....Rose! why didn't you set a brother hip...your from Alaska....I know you have smoked ATF?? Big ol frosty piney / lemon buds with just a whiff of skunk....man I'm a happy camper....whoooohooo doogggie where is WH when ya wanna share :48:



I gave a pack of these away 6 months ago.


----------



## Budlight

I thought ATF was  extinct :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef, I have some strawberry stuff I haven't gotten to that I think might work. I have Jaws insane jane strawberry and Bodhi's super silver strawberry lotus.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I thought ATF was  extinct :48:



mine was 20+ years old


----------



## Keef

Big boat with animals in it just floated down the street !-- Did I not get the memo or something ? -- Not that bad yet but it keeps coming !--
Umbra U know I'm  just trying to figure out what's  what !-- I don't got all this experience with all these varieties like some ya'll !-- All I know to do is grow as many different kinds as I can and find stuff that I like !
Ain't got nothing but how much I like it to go on !-- Like a blind man alone in a candy store only way to know is do tasting !-- That be one my favorite parts --Having to smoke lots of weed !-- It'll  be tough but I do the best I can !-- All I know is what I like! -- If others like it fine !-- If not ? --It's thier loss !-- I'm still working on a weed education !-- I grow and smoke anything I can lay hands on !-- What was that about a Pine ? -- Am I hallucinating again ? -- Was it Giggy been on a quest for the  perfect pine ? Somebody was looking for pine! - What was I looking for ?


----------



## St_Nick

Changed the oil in the Jeep today, cleaned up the yard and took my re-cyclables to the center.  Ness,  that little guy is so cute when he sleeps. He snores like an old man when he lies on his back.  Time for a bowl
:48:


----------



## Budlight

Umbra those strawberry strains sounds very tasty both of those two are excellent breeders


----------



## Budlight

I was Just cutting  some clones of the  sour diesel  I just put in to flower man do they stink  The white cookie had a pretty strong smell as well  just might be something in there to keep  for a while


----------



## Rosebud

I really liked alaska thunder.. Lets find that again.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven that's my kind of smoke there.    Sounds like I need to find some atf

Wife is still sick.   Back to dr tomorrow.


----------



## Kraven

Wow what a fun afternoon, evening. So friend drops by and says he ran across something kinda rare and offers to smoke a J with me. We smoked that and chatted for about ten minutes then he was off again. He said it was given to him by another friend and he gets it very rarely. My little voice tells me somebody in my neck of the woods has a cut. I inquired as much as I could w/o tipping my hand. Now I'm on the hunt for any information I can find. Really would like to find this since it's such good anxiety medication prior to going out for the evening. Wish I had knew what it was Umbra...I would have figured a way to do some horse trading with you.


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> Kraven that's my kind of smoke there.    Sounds like I need to find some atf
> 
> Wife is still sick.   Back to dr tomorrow.



Really sorry to hear YD, whats her main symptoms. Is it like an upper/ lower respiratory infection or just a bad cold that has her down and weak. If it is viral, not much they can do but fluid load her and try to make her comfortable.


----------



## Keef

Best Wishes to the wife Dog !-- There is a real bad flu this year I hope she gets well soon no matter what it is !-- I got no varieties left that I haven't started !-- There's  a bunch of them I still haven't smoked but only way I know to do is grow them keeping a clone in veg till I smoke them and decide whether to keep it or not !-- I just held on to most of them until I do the fem seed run on everything! -- After that I'm start thinning the herd !-- It's not gonna be easy !-- Not that I'm a variety  hoarder which I have been --With a purpose !-- How do U decide --This is better than that some I'm let it go -- When they all good !-- I bet they would all test close !-- I got to do stuff like decide what blueberry I want to keep --which Strawberry and so on !-- Maybe I just get a bigger grow ?- Bud --or I get a tetraploid male we make trioploid  seed outta everything and see what we find ! -- I gave up on a plan long time ago -( although I pretend I got one )  something sounds tasty I try it ! -- I just want to catch a favorable wind and find something highly desirable !


----------



## Keef

On my wish list not by variety but -- Blueberry- Blackberry --Lemon -A few powerful fruit varieties and by powerful I mean potent but also an identity  ( strong terepene profile )-- Then some varieties strong in some of the earthy and Yes --A Pine too !-- Stuff good for pain --stuff good for anxiety --Some of these things in combination !-- I know enough to know -- I don't know squat about what I want !-- I'm the guinea  pig !-- It may take a lot of controlled burns but I'll get there !-- They do say it is the journey --Not the destination ? - I may not be getting there in a hurry but Dam I'm enjoying the ride !


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Oh my.....Rose I got ahold of some Alaskan Thunderfuck or ATF.....this is some creeping giggling wanna dance in the rain kinda smoke. I must acquire these genetic's.....Rose! why didn't you set a brother hip...your from Alaska....I know you have smoked ATF?? Big ol frosty piney / lemon buds with just a whiff of skunk....man I'm a happy camper....whoooohooo doogggie where is WH when ya wanna share :48:



Worked in Alaska some 25 years definitely loved the ATF.  YEP...:48:    haven't seen it around for a long time now...


----------



## Keef

I want to try some !-- I'm like Mikey I wanna try some of everything !-- I take it I should put it on my list ?


----------



## N.E.wguy

morn all 

GG#4 shatter this morn with a vinnilla cup cake ice coffee  

View attachment 20170312_195554_HDR.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, cooler day here with some rain, gonna let the last cold front for the year do its thing and then summer will be here.


----------



## N.E.wguy

we have 16" of snow in 12 hours tomorrow glad i plow sucks for the rest of peoples lives up to 4" a hour LOL


----------



## N.E.wguy

Hazy Mama F2 one side Faded Glory other side 

View attachment 20170311_095654_HDR_Film1.jpg


View attachment 20170310_212312_Film1.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

the selection is way to complicating 

View attachment 20170310_150321_HDR_Film1.jpg


View attachment 20170310_150350_HDR_Film1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just one comment--  need ATF!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm not sure I'm really awake !-- Is this just a dream ? -- 

Tasty stuff N.E. !


----------



## giggy

Morning folks hope all are well. Cool and rainy again so i will set here and drink more coffee.


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Just one comment--  need ATF!



I'm with you on that one DD


----------



## Keef

What's the game plan today O.F.C. ? -- My plan is to get my clipboard and make some notes bout something !-- I knew earlier !-- A plan would be good !-- I got 5 gallons of Blueberry Wine in the freezer got to deal with -- I need to see if any plants want to come down today !-- It's  not the 15th but they ready when they ready !-- I really need to organize -- It's  complicated ! -- Right after I finish this pipe !-- More coffee?  --I am in no hurry !


----------



## Budlight

My game plan is to go out and see if I can knock some more of that  pollen  into the  The paper bag  smoke some scissor hash and clean up the girls in the bud room  and do a bunch of cleaning  and then start planning on where I'm going to put these 4  50 gallon drums that I'm going to use as reservoirs  :48:  hope everyone's off to an excellent start this Monday morning


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud did U lay hands on that Pink Kush yet ? -- Cut anymore trail on U.B.C. Chemo ? -- It may no longer exist !
I need to get my stuff out and fix LEDs soon !-- I just get my tester out --locate the bad chip and solder a jumper around it and everything works again except the bad chip !-- These LEDs gonna do U right Giggy !
I saw what The Gloman did with some CFLs I gave him !-- Grew My Widow better than me !-- Giggy I got that fem Widow seed growing by my old Widow !-- Gonna be a side by side showdown !-- There can be only one !


----------



## umbra

N.E.wguy nice beans. Yeah I hear Philly is expecting 12" to 18" in the next 24 hours or so. It's going to be 75 today. Plum tree is blossoming and so is the orange tree. Bees are everywhere. Just a nice day. Smoking some TK goji. Life is good.


----------



## Keef

I got questions !
See this list of bugs ? -- I run a live res. --In my mind I put these little critters in my nute water to eat plant waste and in turn produce waste that feeds the plants !-- I would not use them if they were competing for them same nutes my plants need !-- If I top the boxes off with nute water why I want to change that nute water ?--Just wondering ? 

View attachment 20170313_105737_001.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

waiting for 6 Blue Berry OG Kush clones to show up from the dispensory and pot them up to 1 gallon bags 

Then on to enjoying my selection of amazing shatters till i am to high to function is my day


----------



## N.E.wguy

Gsc x LarryOg beans by orangesunshine 12 days cured 

View attachment 20170313_105823_HDR.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Bud did U lay hands on that Pink Kush yet ? -- Cut anymore trail on U.B.C. Chemo ? -- It may no longer exist !
> I need to get my stuff out and fix LEDs soon !-- I just get my tester out --locate the bad chip and solder a jumper around it and everything works again except the bad chip !-- These LEDs gonna do U right Giggy !
> I saw what The Gloman did with some CFLs I gave him !-- Grew My Widow better than me !-- Giggy I got that fem Widow seed growing by my old Widow !-- Gonna be a side by side showdown !-- There can be only one !



 I'm just waiting for the call any day here to pick up the pink the guys going to meet me half way but I have to wait for him to find the specific Harley part to drop off at his mechanic and as far as the UBC I'm starting to think it's just gone I don't know how it could be gone  something that good but I can't seem to find anyone  that has it I might have to go to search around the rule parts of BC see if I can find me an old hippie that still has it


----------



## Budlight

N.E.wguy said:


> Gsc x LarryOg beans by orangesunshine 12 days cured



 Looks tasty my friend


----------



## N.E.wguy

ty Bud 

View attachment 20170313_124441_HDR.jpg


----------



## Keef

I would smoke it N.E. ! -- Nice !-- I had a question about % of terepenes that I haven't been able to ask yet and U answered it in a way !-- Told me something I been wondering about !-- Looks to me that if U ain't high ?-- It's your own fault cause that right there should do the trick !


----------



## Keef

N.E. --I just need to get some that stuff off that parchment paper and inside this !-- I'm running low as U can see ! 

View attachment 20170313_121402-1.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

i fell back to buying them but... the shatter just is winning the fight or desire to play with those now would be a perfect chance to hmmmm damnn uuu keeeeef


----------



## giggy

Cool keef looking forward to the compare.


----------



## N.E.wguy

more info keef 

View attachment 20170313_133018_HDR.jpg


----------



## Keef

N.E. I been wondering about adding some terepenes to use as a thinning agent !-- Got to be some terepenes get burned off in a Rosin Press -- Getting it to flow right everytime in an e-cig cartridge might require a little thinning !-- Just a tiny, tiny amount !-- That's  the only problem !-- I don't mess with the stuff in Texas the law says U get caught making a cannabis extract U could get up to 99 years in the grey bar hotel ! -- So I most certainly know nothing !---He said in a horrible Sgt. Schultz imitation ! -- but if a fellow was to press some rosin oil it just stands to reason it would be sticky as hell and hard to work with and could probably use some thinning !--


----------



## umbra

N.E.wguy said:


> Gsc x LarryOg beans by orangesunshine 12 days cured



Glad this worked out ok, others had major hermi issues with these beans.


----------



## Rosebud

keef if i am understand right, your list is of bacteria, not bugs, beneficial bacteria.

NE GUY, everything looks fabulous.. Nice work  Really fun to see all that this morning.


----------



## Budlight

I don't know if you guys have a Kijiji out there but it's kind a like a craigslist I come across all kinds of crazy things check this out


----------



## oldfogey8

that is quite the stealthy grow idea, bud. 

battening down the hatches here in massachewie. we have a nor'easter/blizzard blowing in tomorrow morning. my snowblower is broken and i have the flu. trifecta?


----------



## Keef

Hang in there OF !-- We got about 60 degrees  and 99.99% humidity !-- My face ain't liking it !

Are U sure Rose ? -- I raised one of they's little legs and looked !-- Looked like a bug to me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> keef if i am understand right, your list is of bacteria, not bugs, beneficial bacteria.
> 
> NE GUY, everything looks fabulous.. Nice work  Really fun to see all that this morning.



Funny thing Rose, I tend to call bacteria "bugs," so I may have confused him;  he rode the short bus you know.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good evening to all my special friends here at the OFC!  Enjoying some coffee & Bubblicious. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489112928031.jpg


----------



## Keef

I guess it just depends on your perspective ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Good evening to all my special friends here at the OFC!  Enjoying some coffee & Bubblicious.



Yes ma'am us special one's like me sure do love company


----------



## mrcane

Keef...D.D You guys are great,you make me smile
      Lemon ginger tea & N.L......:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

delivered, driven to get, whats the difference they are home 

BlueBerry OG 

View attachment 20170313_184513_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20170313_202635.jpg


View attachment 20170313_184508_HDR.jpg


----------



## mrcane

N.E.wguy said:


> delivered, driven to get, whats the difference they are home
> 
> BlueBerry OG



O...ah happy day!!!!   Nice project


----------



## N.E.wguy

how i snuck em past wife 

View attachment IMG_20170313_201035_313.jpg


----------



## Budlight

N.E.wguy said:


> how i snuck em past wife



 That's way too awesome hahaha


----------



## N.E.wguy

thanks guys,

yes they fit in nice as a filler between the seeds and the flowering 6 i have 

will probably keep one as a mom and flower 5 of them after a transplant to coco and gallon bags lalala 

thanks to the snow will be a good day project


----------



## DirtyDiana

Woke up about 0300 freezing! So much for Spring!   Early morning OFC.  Since my FM doesn't like cold, thought I'd just get up & let the nurse help me out. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489480802146.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

The Nurse is in! 

View attachment 20170314_035028.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

bahahahaha "essential employees" love that no matter what u have work lol


nice DD! i'll smoke with ya  

View attachment 20170314_010101_HDR.jpg


View attachment 20170314_010520_HDR.jpg


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody hope all are well and warm. Looks like another good day to stay in.


----------



## Kraven

Whew cold 38ish, and its wet and wont get past mid fifties today with a wind, then freeze warning tonight then back in the 80's by the weekend.....enjoying the last 3 days of winter....not


----------



## yarddog

morning ofc, back at work today, i can see nothing got down in the ford dept whilst i was gone. couple days  to get me caught back up.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. At 6am it is warm enough I have all the windows and doors open with a couple of fans running. Wake n bake started early. Couple of 1 hits of chiesel followed by a couple of TK goji. A hit of some Tahoe OG dry shift and I'm in my happy place.


----------



## Kraven

I'm working on smoking a friends cross. I named it NSA Fat since he is all organic and real serious about it so the "Natural Stoners Aid - Fat Bud" came into being....of just Fat for short. Really narcotic, will set you down.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. At 6am it is warm enough I have all the windows and doors open with a couple of fans running. Wake n bake started early. Couple of 1 hits of chiesel followed by a couple of TK goji. A hit of some Tahoe OG dry shift and I'm in my happy place.



 Now that's a way to start a morning


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone is off to an excellent start this morning :48:


----------



## umbra

the skywaker og I grew the last click should not be smoked before 9 pm


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> the skywaker og I grew the last click should not be smoked before 9 pm



 My cousin was telling me about that skywalker OG sounds like pretty awesome stuff do you what company has that in seed Umbra  I would really like to get my hands on a couple of those beans


----------



## Budlight

I'm thinking today would be a good day to make some iso oil haven't had none of that in a long time usually if I get oil it's been made with butane trying to stay away from that stuff :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yep, one of those days!  Good afternoon OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489484796083.jpg


----------



## giggy

Time for pt. I get to get out of the house for a bit.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy pi Day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489520925511.jpg


----------



## umbra

Hey DD, not everyone gets the whole Pi day thing, lol.....3.14159. Decided on some pecan Pi


----------



## St_Nick

35 and snowing.  Make up your mind.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks. Got the 120 10 watt Led in the tent. Almost blinded myself turning it on.
D.D.   I forgot it was PI day. Makes me want cake.
N.E. intrigued on your ecig looking device.


----------



## mrcane

St_Nick said:


> 35 and snowing.  Make up your mind.



Ya gotta love it

   Spring is here in the North West coast 

View attachment 20170314_145930_001.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

i have 3 a single coil ceramic post , a 2 coil ceramic post and the 3 is i think pyrex posts in the coils

the 1 coil is very hard hitting as is the 3 will knock your head off unless u know how to use it the 2 coil is the smoothest but battery life sucks 

the 3 has a led battery indicator and think can be used pluged in was I think 75$ for the 3 post in pic has a pyrex top breaks constantly if droped 10 to replace it


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

:vap_smiley:


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh yeah,,,my Son and my Daughter in law are moving out and into there own house. My Granddaughter is staying cause of her school,,,,,, ,lol.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

best of both worlds, WH


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser. :smoke1:


----------



## yarddog

Congrats weed hopper.    Maybe a grow is in your future?? I'm sure you will have some killer seeds thrown your way


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks my friends. And yep,,when my Little girls parents get their **** together, ,she will be with them.  Then i can grow.
 And i miss it terrible, ,,but love  My Granddaughter even more then i do growing.


----------



## umbra

WH, so what are going to grow first


----------



## Keef

Evening all !-- Sorry to leave U children on your own today !-- I've had some mental issues I perfer people didn't see so I'm laying low !-- It'll pass !-- See ya on the other side ! -- 
Best Wishes Hopper !-- Hope it all works out !


----------



## Rosebud

Hope you feel better soon Keef.

yay Wh, She is so lucky to have you for her pappa.


----------



## DirtyDiana

A thing of gnarly beauty & my favorite right now:  GDP x BR.  It smells & tastes wonderful. Very sticky to handle, but so worth it! 

View attachment 20170314_211352.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

mrcane said:


> Ya gotta love it
> 
> Spring is here in the North West coast



I don't have a pic but it was snowing on the first of our daffodils here.  
:48:


----------



## yarddog

morning gang.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> WH, so what are going to grow first



I want some Satori Little Brother.  Ive heard alot of good things about it.
I love growing Pineapple Express too,,but Satori would be awesome.
Hell i really dont know,,,you guys grow so much Dank it makes my head spin.
Maybe when im ready,,ill have my friends send me some beans,,put them in a hat and pull a pack out,,and thats what i will grow. That's the scientific way to do it. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. My Wife just called me and said it was really quit last night.  The kids spent their first night in their new place. No bed no nothing,,,lol. My Granddaughter was happy because she had her room back. :smoke1:  That little girl is the apple of my eye.
Hope yall have a wonderful day.
Love ya Rose,,,,,,.yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8

concerned that i found some white/yellowish powder in one of my sons weed stash containers in the basement where they vape mostly cannabis and what i think is kratom. not sure if it might be molly. they stayed up all night with their girlfriends the other night so i am thinking it is a stimulant. aside from giving them the third degree(they are adults and don't really owe me any explanation), is there a way to identify it? it does not smell like coke. or should i but out? i know they occasionally do acid and mushrooms but both are not slackers. one works a full time job, a part time job and goes to school full time while the other trains martial arts 7 days a week for a good 4-6 hours each day, trains other people 4-5 times a week and works part time at the ymca. maybe they just needed to chill. just don't want them getting into something addictive...


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc hope all are well. Pretty chilly here today.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- 76 and sunny today at the beach !

O.F. I don't have a clue about a yellow powder ! 

I got some pharming to do --check in later !


----------



## Keef

Another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 then I'm be real !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef hope you're  off to an excellent start this morning finally warming up here today :48:  how much pollen do you think I need to put in that bag


----------



## Budlight

I would have to say today is a good day this oil is kicking my *** a buddy gave me for cocktail table arcade games to tabletop arcade games and one standup arcade game  now I just got to figure out what I'm gonna do with them  I think I might stop raspberry pies in them which is kind of like a mini computer and turn them into a retro gaming system with over 5000 of the old video games


----------



## Kraven

OF tbh I would mention it to them,...more of a question. Since they are doing well, I would assume this to be a rather benign question to ask, and a more of a fyi type of question....and if framed as such should lead to an interesting discussion and a revelation of what the substance is....


----------



## St_Nick

Morning ofc. Cold here this morning, we got about an inch of the white stuff.  I gots to tell ya, about when I put this last bunch into flower I bought a cheap led light off amazon.  They rated this thing at 1200 watts, it has 120 double 5 watt chips (which they call 10 watt chips) but I think it pulls about 250 real watts. 'Sposed to be 10 band, a clone of the King, at least they come out of the same factory.  Anyways, I'm freaking impressed.  This thing runs cool, has really impressive coverage and does a pretty decent job of making Trichs. It may not be scientific but I kinda judge how well a plant likes its light is stretch.  I got minimal stretch with this thing.  I just may buy 4 more and pass off the hps stuff.  They are only about $80.  I'm all about cheap results and I couldn't build 'em for that.


----------



## St_Nick

oldfogey,  my experience is anything that looks like that be bad, very bad.  My sympathies.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC!

OF, i know nothing of what you speak but now am curious.

Bud, a little pollen goes a long ways. 

Giggy, nice to see you. how you doing? Well I hope.

St Nick, snow on daffodils is just wrong.  LED's are very nice aren't they.. I agree.

WH :heart:

Good morning DD and  you too Keef.

Cane, nice crocus.  Happy Spring. we have rain... bummer.  Lets get stoned you guys.


----------



## St_Nick

I'll join you Rose  Here we go . 

View attachment 20170315_112827.jpg


View attachment 20170315_112841.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful Nick! Really pretty colors.


----------



## St_Nick

Thank you.  Day 59.


----------



## Kraven

Very nice nic, some sexy girls you got there...how long them sat's gonna go ?


----------



## N.E.wguy

cool bud pics


----------



## St_Nick

Thanx guys.  I'm guessing another month.  Maybe a little less. They are just starting to show a little weight.  The bud is from way down on my hybrid from nirvana.  I'm guessing it probably has 8-10 days to go.


----------



## St_Nick

It's kinda hard to get a decent pic of this plant 

View attachment 20170315_120117.jpg


----------



## yarddog

she gots long fan leaves!!


----------



## St_Nick

It stretched 3 times its length after I swithced it to 12 12 and as you can see its still growing.  If it put as much effort into budding as it does into stems it would be killer.  I cloned the heck out of it which is why the other one of the 2 is only half the size of this one.  The clones are going outdoors.  I bet they get 12-14 ft tall out there.  I have 'em trellused and from bucket to top the smallest one has branches that are over 6ft.


----------



## N.E.wguy

any ideas on best way to transfer my clones from soil to coco 1 gal bags they are in pots larger then cups and no idea root mass or conditions and adding coco to dirt seems bad in a 50/50


----------



## Keef

NE -- U ain't gonna like this because it is brutal -- I used to start plants in dirt then move them to aero -- I wash the dirt off the roots best I can and put them in an aero basket and put them in an aero box !-- Wash the dirt off with a water hose !- -Not gonna be any other way !


----------



## Keef

Nick she getting fat !


----------



## Keef

I be trimming today !-- Took 4 B.B. and Got 2 more little Nurse Larry to take !-- Gonna wait awhile  to move some more to bloom let them grow some !-- I was hustling to grow enough for us -- We there now so maybe I work on getting more from the same number plants or less ? -- My plants are probably not as big as some of U guys limbs and I'm O.K. with that ! -- Smokes just as nice !


----------



## N.E.wguy

ty keef figured that was the method to be used blaaaa


----------



## Keef

U right about that NE it sucks but this is a strong plant most of them I did like that survived ! -- D.D. found me this foam stuff I use now -- I still have try try to get most of it off the tiny root before I put them in aero !
They be O.K. it will hurt them some but they recover quickly !


----------



## Keef

NE these babies were started in those foam block pictured but I still had to remove most of it but all survived the transfer this time !-- Big Healthy plant should be fine ! 

View attachment 20170315_160916.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

oldfogey8 said:


> concerned that i found some white/yellowish powder in one of my sons weed stash containers in the basement where they vape mostly cannabis and what i think is kratom. not sure if it might be molly. they stayed up all night with their girlfriends the other night so i am thinking it is a stimulant. aside from giving them the third degree(they are adults and don't really owe me any explanation), is there a way to identify it? it does not smell like coke. or should i but out? i know they occasionally do acid and mushrooms but both are not slackers. one works a full time job, a part time job and goes to school full time while the other trains martial arts 7 days a week for a good 4-6 hours each day, trains other people 4-5 times a week and works part time at the ymca. maybe they just needed to chill. just don't want them getting into something addictive...



Sounds like Meth to me my friend. Very dangerous drug. If you really want to know,,since its in your house and your *** can get locked up for it. I would take a little of it and have it tested. Privacy is one thing, ,,jail and death is another. Most powdered drugs are deadly. His *** would be in deep **** with me.


----------



## St_Nick

:yeahthat:  Or Worse, depending on your interpretaion of off white /yellow


----------



## oldfogey8

Thx. My fears exactly. I'm going to sit down with them tonight. Not sure whose it is but it belongs to one of them. This is very uncool.


----------



## Keef

Best wishes OF  that stuff is dangerous !

I don't grow them like ya'll but  for now I get this about every 2 weeks !-- They small but smoke just fine ! --Got quality just gotta work on quanity ! 

View attachment 20170315_173043-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Now I gotta work on getting twice as much off half the number of plants !-- The first goal of any of us was to grow enough for our selves !-- I got us there so now I can start learning to grow properly -Maybe!


----------



## Rosebud

KEEF THOSE ARE HUGE. sorry i was yelling... You are rocking it dood, and I am not saying compared to when you started here, i am not saying that, all i am saying is you upped your game and i am proud to know ya.

Good luck of...


----------



## Keef

I don't trim so well either !-- but I'm not bleeding !-- Rose it took awhile to get here didn't ? -- It is fine weed too !-- Couple those babies are Nurse Larry and the rest are B.B. !-- I been leaving some greenery on the base of the plants and developing some little mothers ! --Added Nurse Larry today to that group !-- It'll reveg for me !--


----------



## Keef

I guess my next move is to add another month to the veg cycle !- --Then it's  on !


----------



## Budlight

Hi ho hi ho off to BC I go to renew my license  hope everyone gets off to an excellent start this morning  definitely the earliest we can bake for me since last year :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F.C.  Keef, you are rocking it. 2 more weeks is all you need.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc another cold morning.  Supposed to hit 55 deg today and be 75 monday to go back down again. I might get outside for a bit after pt this afternoon. Rose i'm coming along pretty good. I have good movement but still can't do it on my own yet. Yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- I be needing them caps to kick in !-- Making grandpa noise when I move !-- Most of ya'll know the noises !
Thanks Nick !-- Bloom is working like it should but in a rotation it all has to balance out -- I took too much from veg too fast !-- I need to put some work into veg. --I have what I need to double the size of bloom !-- Veg is not glamorous but it is the heart of any rotation !- So I held up on moving anything to bloom on the 15th and I gonna wait till veg is working better !-- Veg got to get with the program !-- When it comes to quality in bloom ?-- I throw down with free state pharmers on quality and do it in a prohibition police state !-- One day maybe they turn me loose ? --I go full bore CO 2 -- Space Ray guns like Umbra got ? -- 13 ft ceiling -- Double ended Gravitas lights ? -- No I think I can do well with LEDs !-- My tetra project hasn't given me my tetraploid Frankenplant but somehow it seems like things are going well !-- I have enough confidence to move from lot of 50 sprouts or so to lots of a 1,000 at a time !-- Pretty sure I'll find what I'm looking for !-- I have some fine genetics but that polyploid frontier where few have gone calls to me !-- Can't help it !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!

Giggy, keep after that pt, good for you. I hope you get out in the sunshine. I hope we see some sunshine. 

Good morning Keef, you just keep your grandpa noises to yourself. :vap-Bong_smoker:

Lets get stoned!  Ness, i hope your doing ok.


----------



## Keef

I've had some wild ideas about growing pot !-- Heat killed this one but -- Stacked SOGs --Aero under LEDs !- Heat killed that idea but that is where the idea of flipping small plants came from !-- I thought just raise a bunch of small plants  in each box that come out like hotdogs on a stick ? -- I was flipping 6 inch plants to bloom !-- Rooted a Widow and flipped it soon as she had roots ! --U can do a lot to this plant !-- I also learned that the plants need a certain amount of time in veg to fully develop it's  terepene profile !


----------



## N.E.wguy

oh the dirt drama

i'm thinking pull em hold em in 5 gal bucket soak a few mins let wtv is gonna fall off into the water and a little shaking and then just throe them int to coco bags i want to create as little stress and need for recovery as possible.

any thoughts on that?>?

otherwise i feel like just adding some top soil and letting them go at this point in what they came in for containers as they are indica any way not looking for huge plants but more the time line of them in between babies and 30 day in flower plants. I really wanted to just slam these into flower as is almost


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC ....spring break is here be careful keef..know how it gets around those beach towns 
Rose we might see so sun by Sunday Monday then more rain...
Gonna take some GDP X BR today    .....:48:.....


----------



## Kraven

Gmorning.....OF what if that was just keif he saves from his grinder and he was just cappin bowls with it. Seems way outa character for two people who have their stuff together to messing with meth. TBH if is has color then those are impurities because meth resembles crushed glass. I hope that keif is all it is, but before dropping the hammer I would get their side of the story, it will be easy to see deception if they are not being forthright. Either way it's scary this day an age to run up on an unidentified powder. That could even be crushed pills they were snorting....so yea you need to get to the bottom of this fosure.

I feel alone today. Peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy missed U up there !- Morning Cuz !-- One day at a time !

Cane I'm dug in pretty deep !-- That's  why I'm having trouble finding a market !-- I realized at about page 1,000 that if the po-po stumbled across the O.F.C. they'd come looking for that old peacock calls himself Keef !-- So yes the danger is very real to me !-- but they got 10 mmj bills in front of the Texas Congress !-- I just have to stay hid for a little longer !-- Now there are some people who may have been directed to the O.F.C. and hide in the shadows !-- Hey Guys ! -- When it comes to grow credentials at the end of prohibition ?-- I got that right here !--


----------



## yarddog

morning Kraven. I hope you feel more yourself soon. 
when i was about 17 I found a mirror while cleaning out a mini-storage unit and stuck it in my truck.  i forgot about it and my dad found it one day and came to me asking questions.     turns out you could still see a little powder residue and where someone drug a straw across the glass. i didn't notice it when i found it... glad Leo did not find it!!


----------



## Keef

Kraven I am alone and I don't like it !-- Not gonna be easy to get used to D.D.'s long absences!


----------



## mrcane

Took a little bud off the bottom to check trics 
Looking good about 50% amber...just love the color 
The Black Rose ......GDP X BR 

View attachment 20170316_074258.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Cane glad to see you taking some more of those gdp x br. Keef, you have come along way since a single box and the widow, and I suspect you will continue to expand and grow. Popping more seeds and taking more clones today. Took down the BoC, seeds are looking very mature. Letting them dry out. Put a few other things in the box to sex. A couple glazed black cherries and lucky charms.


----------



## oldfogey8

thanks for the concern about the powder. spoke with my youngest. he looked exasperated and maybe a little embarrassed. he told me it is dmt which is a psychedelic. he is a joe rogan fan(he buys a lot of the performance/workout products joe reps for). joe is a dmt fan apparently and espouses the benefits and enjoyment of dmt. i believe my son. he said he values his health and body too much to mess with anything like meth or heroin. i knew they both were fans of occasional trips so this adds more credence to his explanation. kinda tempted to give it a try...


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Cane glad to see you taking some more of those gdp x br. Keef, you have come along way since a single box and the widow, and I suspect you will continue to expand and grow. Popping more seeds and taking more clones today. Took down the BoC, seeds are looking very mature. Letting them dry out. Put a few other things in the box to sex. A couple glazed black cherries and lucky charms.



 I can't wait to hear how the BOC turns out you got some pretty crazy stuff in there


----------



## Kraven

Ha DMT...I will tell ya this it hits way harder than sid, but man the ride is epic and not too long, did it once 10 years ago and tripped balls for about 15 minutes. We snorted it like coke.... but ingestion is the way to go for less BAM and a longer effect.




N,N-Dimethyltryptamine (DMT or N,N-DMT) is a powerful psychedelic compound of the tryptamine family. It is a structural analog of serotonin and melatonin and a functional analog of other psychedelic tryptamines such as 4-AcO-DMT, 5-MeO-DMT, 5-HO-DMT, psilocybin (4-PO-DMT), and psilocin (4-HO-DMT).

Historically, it has been consumed by indigenous Amazonian Indian cultures in the form of ayahuasca for divinatory and healing purposes.[3] It was first synthesised in 1931, and in 1946, microbiologist Oswaldo Gonçalves de Lima discovered its natural presence in plants.[4][5][6] In the 1960s, it was detected in mammalian organisms as well.[7][8]

DMT is known for its relatively short duration of action, intense effects and rapid onset. For that reason, DMT was known as a "businessman's trip" during the 1960s in the United States.[9]

DMT can be inhaled, injected, or orally ingested, and its effects depend on the dose, both of DMT and of any MAOI taken with it. The effects last a short period of time, 5 to 15 min. Longer effects can be achieved by oral ingestion: over 3 hours.[10] DMT can produce psychedelic experiences involving euphoria and hallucinations.[11] In most countries, DMT is illegal.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I can't wait to hear how the BOC turns out you got some pretty crazy stuff in there


 I am revegging a couple of the moms that showed great traits. 1 is super frosty and purple and super dense, the other is a sweet pineapple and super frosty. So we will see what comes of it. I am going to give the beans a couple of weeks to dry and then pop a couple of them. Decided to start on the lemon project...lol. All I can do is laugh about this. Just popped the lemon larry og x lemon thai, super lemon haze x sour bubble, lemon fizz, and more Oregon lemons.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Ha DMT...I will tell ya this it hits way harder than sid, but man the ride is epic and not too long, did it once 10 years ago and tripped balls for about 15 minutes. We snorted it like coke.... but ingestion is the way to go for less BAM and a longer effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N,N-Dimethyltryptamine (DMT or N,N-DMT) is a powerful psychedelic compound of the tryptamine family. It is a structural analog of serotonin and melatonin and a functional analog of other psychedelic tryptamines such as 4-AcO-DMT, 5-MeO-DMT, 5-HO-DMT, psilocybin (4-PO-DMT), and psilocin (4-HO-DMT).
> 
> Historically, it has been consumed by indigenous Amazonian Indian cultures in the form of ayahuasca for divinatory and healing purposes.[3] It was first synthesised in 1931, and in 1946, microbiologist Oswaldo Gonçalves de Lima discovered its natural presence in plants.[4][5][6] In the 1960s, it was detected in mammalian organisms as well.[7][8]
> 
> DMT is known for its relatively short duration of action, intense effects and rapid onset. For that reason, DMT was known as a "businessman's trip" during the 1960s in the United States.[9]
> 
> DMT can be inhaled, injected, or orally ingested, and its effects depend on the dose, both of DMT and of any MAOI taken with it. The effects last a short period of time, 5 to 15 min. Longer effects can be achieved by oral ingestion: over 3 hours.[10] DMT can produce psychedelic experiences involving euphoria and hallucinations.[11] In most countries, DMT is illegal.


 There are a number of plants that contain DMT, and while DMT is illegal, the plants are not.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I am revegging a couple of the moms that showed great traits. 1 is super frosty and purple and super dense, the other is a sweet pineapple and super frosty. So we will see what comes of it. I am going to give the beans a couple of weeks to dry and then pop a couple of them. Decided to start on the lemon project...lol. All I can do is laugh about this. Just popped the lemon larry og x lemon thai, super lemon haze x sour bubble, lemon fizz, and more Oregon lemons.



 That's awesome always creating something amazing I really admire your work my friend :48:


----------



## umbra

Thank you Bud


----------



## Keef

U a good breeder Umbra --It ain't bragging if it's  true !-- I was a good blind Test grower !-- All are very good !
Ya might want to pop a couple them GDP-x- BPU seed !-- She may be the best I've seen from U !-- I'll have it in a pipe soon and we'll see but it is the frostiest - The White -x- Nepal Indica and some others are right behind it ! -- Not an average one among them !-- I'm revegging some little mom's -- I think it will save me room if I keep them like I keep a boy !-- Keep them chopped back hard and when they get knarly I root a cutting -- When it is rooted and healthy I throw the old one out !-- The little mom's I could just throw back into bloom !
Sooner or later I'm have to cut back on the children of BPU but choosing gonna be hard !


----------



## Kraven

This is very true. Me... my fun days are over, just let me get good and medicated and thats all this ol vet needs. Took way too many trips and never left the farm in my younger days.


----------



## Keef

See what U did Umbra !-- I'm bout to put some in da pipe it is tasty and don't play ! 

View attachment 20170316_132340-1.jpg


View attachment 20170316_132422-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

They sparkly !-- Little but sparkly !


----------



## yarddog

nice keef.   umbra set you up with some goodies... i know i found a keeper with the bpu mixed i have. the cut i save is a heavyweight.


----------



## Keef

Afternoon Dog !-- That he did !-- Some nice stuff ! -- I got 2 baby BBSL and a healthy happy fem. Nightshade ! -- Lots of stuff I haven't smoked yet !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, I did pop some of those gdp x bpu and gdp x br and bb x bpu. The chiesel I have may have pm. I checked and 1 seed left in the stash. I am going to pop it. If its female, problem solved. If it's male, F2's. I noticed I did 2 crosses with the chiesel, and I may pop some of those. Chiesel x bpu and chiesel x sour doja, then I noticed gdp x sour doja and bpu x sour doja. I need more space.


----------



## Budlight

Looking yummy Keef


----------



## Keef

My babies smoke just fine too Bud !-- Did U get your license ? 
Umbra I need more room too !-- See if keeping some knarly little mom's will save me some room in veg .-- One things for sure when Veg. Kicks in I'll double bloom !-- Just takes time ! -- I tried taking too much to quick from veg so I beef it up !-- I wait till the end of the month and decide what to do then !-- Things can get outta hand pretty quick !


----------



## Keef

My White Widow !-- She turned 3 years old in August !-- So she about 3 1/2 ? -- She been good to Keef ! 

View attachment 20170316_145914-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Nice keef....
Hey here's that GDP X BR I just took down.
..really love that BB X BPU  smokes real well....:48:....nice job Umbra 

View attachment 20170316_084607.jpg


----------



## Keef

Mine doesn't have as much color Cane !-- It is good smoke-- D.D. carried most of my little original off with her !-- One of her new favs !-- I don't think there is much difference in potentcy in most these varieties -- Some just like one terepene profile better than another !-- I like it all but I go thru phases !-- Still trying to figure out why I like that Master Kush !


----------



## Keef

I wonder if the difference in color is a temp thing ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
I have a BB King starting to flower myself. And I cannot wait to get it in the pipe. And I started some Yeah Buddy seeds. See what kind of sativa she going to be. 
Time to get Higher.


----------



## mrcane

About the last two weeks or more I shut down the heat at night. They had about 70s day 50s night they changed quick after that....


----------



## DirtyDiana

Well, it's morning  for me!  Feeling pretty rough!  But, time to feed the babies!  Having a little GDP x BR --  so yummy!  You da man Umbra!  Hope my night goes by quickly & without incident.   You guys have a great night! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489484815828.jpg


----------



## umbra

lol


----------



## Keef

Miss ya D.D. !--Wish U was here !
Maybe one day soon U can just stay home with me and we just be mom and pop pot pharmers ?


----------



## St_Nick

19 grams a day?  That's a heavy load, even for an old hippy like me.  Guess you don't actually do very much.


----------



## WoodHippy

St_Nick said:


> 19 grams a day?  That's a heavy load, even for an old hippy like me.  Guess you don't actually do very much.


19 grams a week and I am Good


----------



## umbra

yeah but that would only be 1 dab


----------



## Keef

Between caps and smoke I use a lot! -- Never weighed it !-- 3-4-5 caps 3 times a day !-- I don't smoke near as much on caps I notice !


----------



## Keef

That's  not even much RSO ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Hippy is a Light Weight. Wife Said ( If you give me that much, I will make it Happen) 
You Guys got Laughing.


----------



## Keef

I'm still trying to find that place they call --"Too High "


----------



## St_Nick

Merry too.   I'm good with about 10 grams per day myself. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I don't know if tolerance cross lines but the Doctors had me on some massive doses of morphine for most of a decade !-- Random drug screens at least twice a year !-- I'm one of the few ever to get busted for having a clean drug screen !-- Make sure U packing the right urine !-- Narcotic Withdrawals is some  serious sheet !-- Almost kilt ole Keef !  -- It's  hard to beat a drug screen when it's  suppose to have morphine and nothing else !-- Looking back though it probably saved my life !-- The withdrawals could have killed me -- If I didn't get off that morphine it was gonna kill me ! -- Ain't playing  with no addiction anymore !-- Wish I could tell U how bad the withdrawals are but U just can't understand if U ain't been there !-- Don't go there !


----------



## Budlight

Yeah I'm pretty lucky he's definitely in a very nice doctor so while I was out there I picked up some of that chemo from a dispensary  probably not the real deal but man is it ever tasty  I really need to get my hands on the real version of this hope everyone's having a good evening  could you imagine Umbra doing 19 grams in in dabs a day  I really couldn't see myself getting much done hahaha


----------



## Budlight

Keef  that pollen is ready to go let me know how you want me to send it and where


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tru story! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487987561542.jpg


----------



## yarddog

morning gang. i don't weigh what i smoke anymore. when i was pinching brickweed on a tight budget i had to. now that i have a case of quart jars in one closet and another case almost full, plus the jars i am currently smoking.  we don't have to worry about weed no more. thats a good thing, one less thing. lol  
its friday, soo glad. been a rough couple weeks. i have strong shoulders, but the load gets heavy some days.. I just focus on the objective, and try harder..


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning potheads,,,Weedhopper is packing to head home after work. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa
Oh,,,and my house is mine again. Well mine and my two girls. :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

good st patty's to you all.

Wh yay that you are going home to a more peace filled home..

Yd, good your stash has grown so. It has been a hard couple of weeks, i hear ya. My mom always said she had broad shoulders and could take anything we needed to tell her. she was tiny and so were her shoulders but she was strong. I am glad you are strong. 

I don't like being one of the youngest kids in my family.. this is sucking. 

The good news are my plants are looking better after lowering my light. Thanks to Kraven.  We had sun yesterday and I pruned the apricot tree. Mr rb is going to do a little grow outdoors this summer.  
Did i tell you I got a microscope for my birthday from mr rb? i love it.. going to watch what happens when i put a drop of 151 rum on a trichome.    Stay tuned.

I think i will go back to bed now.. been up since 2... watching politics, that isn't very smart.


----------



## St_Nick

Happy Friday Stoners!  Morning bud porn:
:48: 

View attachment Day61.jpg


----------



## yarddog

I'd like to have a microscope, i enjoyed using one in high school. Rose, my granmother was the youngest, it used to get her down.. she watched most people she knew grow old..  thats the only thing i don't like about getting older. i am watching the cornerstone's of my life grow old.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C......Happy St.Patrick's day  :48:
WH.....Enjoy......


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Waiting for the caps to help me move some !-- It's  not just the youngest that feel that pain !-- I'm the oldest and in the last couple years I've had to bury 2 of the 3 younger brothers I grew up with ! -- Let's  gets twisted ya'll I don't want to think !


----------



## Keef

I want someone to tell me about them cigars with shatter and stuff again  !-- We might have to come up the  O.F.C. version !-- Wish I had one right now !-- They might be pretty but I'd spark that Thang up !


----------



## N.E.wguy

here is my instagram is anyone wants to look at some pics 
https://www.instagram.com/sent2killu/


----------



## Keef

Morning NE -- I'm working on a mind numbing epic buzz -- Jump on in !

Rose -- U try to trick me ? -- Use that forbidden word that starts with Politics -- I'm not falling for it !
Just gets me in trouble !-- Most know my take on the subject !-- Gonna be in high 70's and sunny at the beach !


----------



## Keef

I need to go check the grow -- The other night sometimes a box blew out a micro sprayer and the water was hitting the lid just right to cause a leak -- lost about a gallon and made a mess !-- I need to start going through the boxes as they become empty and put a better seal /gasket on them !-- Don't have that problem often but it is messy when it does !--
 Rose I been looking for a male and I got 4 little Bubba's Momma and bet one is a boy ? -- Put Bubba's Daddy to work ?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Tough night. COPD has been real bad. Pollen is thick here. Fresh blanket of pollen on my car every morning. Keef, those cigars burn way too long to finish 1 by yourself. NW, don't really do IG but checked out your stuff, cool.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !--Just might take me awhile but I'd  light it up and give it a shot !

I am amazed at the diversity in even seed from the same plant !-- This pic show the Purple Haze on the right and she shows strong Purple -- Her sister on the left is a thickier sturdier plant -- bigger producer !
I do like that green pheno even if the other is prettier !-- Not sure what to do !-- Trying to cut back on the bloodlines I got !-- 

View attachment 20170317_092944-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

That Purple girl is about a week ahead of her green sister !


----------



## St_Nick

based on my limited experience, Dabs, while great in and of themselves, biggest waste of weed I've come across.  I can get high for a few days on the weed that makes enough dab to get high for one day.  Maybe I'm wrong but I prefer the raw stuff.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i wish i had those purple hazes in my garden. You done good kid.

I hear ya st nick. Dabs are just a dab, and you and i can have the whole joint.


----------



## Keef

Nick as a pharmer U get to imbibe anyway U want !-- It is my understanding that most of the extracts are made from trim ! -- I'm still eating most of my trim as cannacaps ! - Extracts and caps just give a use for what use to be cast off weed !


----------



## Keef

They are pretty Rose !-- That green pheno just got better structure !


----------



## umbra

Erin go brah, Ireland forever! The British made it a crime to speak Gaelic, it was punishable by death. It survived by the fisherman in the Hebrides Islands that continued to speak gaelic aboard their boats, or it would have been lost forever.


----------



## Keef

It's not a good time to be an immigrant! -- I'm keep my mouth shut !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, the green pheno isn't as sativa as that purple one..The green has more indica leaves, you think?

Good morning bud, umbra, and OF, I see you guys.  Cane. happy st patties.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I need to go check the grow -- The other night sometimes a box blew out a micro sprayer and the water was hitting the lid just right to cause a leak -- lost about a gallon and made a mess !-- I need to start going through the boxes as they become empty and put a better seal /gasket on them !-- Don't have that problem often but it is messy when it does !--
> Rose I been looking for a male and I got 4 little Bubba's Momma and bet one is a boy ? -- Put Bubba's Daddy to work ?





St_Nick said:


> based on my limited experience, Dabs, while great in and of themselves, biggest waste of weed I've come across.  I can get high for a few days on the weed that makes enough dab to get high for one day.  Maybe I'm wrong but I prefer the raw stuff.



 I will have to agree with you Nick although they are a tasty nice treat once in a while but definitely carry a heavy price


----------



## Keef

No Rose the green pheno does show broader squatter indica traits !-- That one gonna be a big producer and she stays !-- Might end up having to send U the purple girl but not yet !-- I got to run her a time or 2 and see what she got first !-- Ain't nothing wrong with the smoke !

I gots a question for some U guys -- I eat most my trim -- I know what Umbra and Rose do with thiers -- What da hell do U guys do with your trim ? -- Got to be a lot out there ? -- I seen the pics ! -- Be a lot of hash off in there ?-- and from that all sorts of goodies !


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> It's not a good time to be an illegal immigrant! -- I'm keep my mouth shut !


fixed that for you


----------



## St_Nick

You got it Rose, Bud.  Well cured bud has great flavor, 'specially through my vaporizer or a clean pipe.  I carry doobs when I travel nowadays but pretty soon I'll have a flower friendly portable vape and that will probably be the end of the doobies. Dab just doesn't have the same enjoyment for me.  I will admit I cough less with 'em though.

Concentrates made at my house with the same bud that goes in the pipe.  Most of my trim goes to the people I support for free.  The fan leaves and roots all go in the compost pile and the frosty trim goes to patient buddies of mine who can't support the garden.


----------



## St_Nick

Who am I kidding?  I ain't sharing my vape wit anyone!


----------



## Keef

They got companies out there that buy trim from pot farmers for cheap then extract it and market that high dollar dab oil ya'll talking about which is the same thing I want to put in e-cig cartridges !-- Why U think I just ask what U do with your trim ?-- Trimmed dry pretty flowers are worth more than the amount of extracted oil from them would be worth ! -- I might be wrong but I figure about 20% less --maybe 25 % !
Trimmed but also comes with some added expenses -- The Time or cost of trimming --drying  and hope the wholesaler is in a good mood and gives U a good price !-- Maybe I just grow 25% more and make oil to put in cartridges !-- "Liquid Weed "oil -- That would be half strength "dab oil "- in an e-cig cartridges !-- Buy my math it should be better that the parent weed noticeably so ! -- My math also say the math that said flowers are worth more than the value of the oil extracted from them is wrong !-- I found a work around !
Grown processed and wholesaled in retail packaging !--


----------



## Keef

I know we got different kinds of pharmers here !-- Some grow just for themselves !--Others grow for themselves and give lots away helping others -- Some's wanting to make a living at it !-- I want to get D.D. out nursing and this be my last ace !-- I like to grow and I want to turn that hobby into a profession !-- I got no apologies for that !--


----------



## Kraven

Ok so I made an infused chocolate cheese cake and I have been comatose for going on my third day now.....sure do love it. I had a friend set me hip to adding sunflower lectin....it sure did kick it up, like WAY up a notch. 5ml for every 240ml (cup). Now got to go figure the science out behind the addition of the lectin and how much more potent infused edibles become.


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah,  I'm the biggest fool around.  I'm in a state that is archaic in its attitude towards weed.  I could make a fortune if I sold my stuff but I just charge a very few people just enough to cover their portion of my costs.  If I go to jail it won't be for trying to get rich.


----------



## Rosebud

You guys, this just blessed my heart, lol Weedhopper.  I don't think this could offend anyone but i thought i would post it here and not "out there" to see how it goes.http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry..._58ca6bd2e4b00705db4c5525?section=weird-news&

Kraven oh yeah, the lecithin makes a huge difference in butters.


----------



## Keef

Nick --Texas ain't to hip on pot pharmers either !-- From what I hear if U get caught U get a complementary beat down for "resisting arrest " ! -- I got some jars put up but I haven't moved any !-- Things seem to be changing with some cities like Austin and Houston saying they will not prosecute for small amounts --U get a ticket !-- Yes --U dam straight I got feelers out in both places looking for a wholesaler / distributor -- Cause I can  kick it up a notch within a few months ! -- They gonna only give a ticket for small amount then how safe is it to be traveling with one Keef's Liquid Weed Carts ?--


----------



## Kraven

I was not expecting quite the result I got. I fosure can use way less hash next time fosure. I'm not complaining....just snacking, napping and watching scoobie doo.....It's like a mini vacation. Weekend here so gonna get busy...plus cold snap over now so summer will arrive this weekend.


----------



## Keef

Truth be known -- I'm kinda partial to flowers my self but outside the home a cart might be  the ticket !
I smoke flowers if I want !-- Fine flowers!


----------



## Keef

I be checking that out Kraven !-- It's not the same way oil help transport THC from the stomach to the blood stream ? -- Hook a brother up with some 411 when U figure it out ?


----------



## Kraven

Ha...loved the video rose


----------



## Kraven

All I can say is thet i put 5 mg into the mix and it seems to make the hash 2x to 3x more potent....seems to hit harder and faster after you ingest. First attempt, ate a slice of cheese cake, 45 minutes later took a 4 hr nap and was sorta "ghost" stoned the rest of the day. Now just smaller slices more often and a few less naps


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !--It might work in my caps ?-- but still chase it with coconut oil ?


----------



## Keef

U know I'm a sick individual ? -- Kraven wonder if lecithin vaporizes at about the same temp as THC ?


----------



## Budlight

You know there's something I don't get is the fact that the original chemo was such a great strain how could it be so hard to find you think when something is that good people would keep it around but no apparently no one seems to have this amazing strain how is this possible I can locate so many other plants but for some reason  cannot find the original UBC chemo  I sure hope Billy's comes close  only time will tell Keef  i'm supposed to pick up the the pink an OG and Bubba that are all Billy's cut  on Sunday hopefully it works out this time


----------



## St_Nick

Awesome Rose!  I fit somewhere in the middle​


----------



## Keef

Woulda been more interesting Rose If I coulda been there ! -- I have my views on organized religion !-- I know how most of them came to be !-- Jahovahs Witness don't even come to my house anymore !-- Macaroni ? -- Now that's  funny !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I hope U get what U expect !-- So U discovered the wall ? -- Cuz there is stuff me and U can't have when it comes to varieties ! -- I suspect a whole level of genetics that aren't publicly availaible !-- UBC Chemo is still out there ! -- Make U a mess of seed and we get U some Zombie Juice and we can work on this genetic doubling together !-- It doesn't take up much room and make your own seed all it cost is some cheap juice !-- I have yet to explore the Colchicine process !-- I just think of it as a hobby within a hobby !-- I like to grow anyway so why not throw a few seed at it and figure it out !-- Over 10,000 registered regular diploid varieties  and only a hand full of polyploid !-- We don't even know what's  there !-- I can grow dank and play at this !-- Who knows maybe I win ?


----------



## Keef

Just put 5 gallons of Watermelon Wine in the freezer !---Let's  make some liquor ? ---


----------



## umbra

Rose great video. Yes lecithin helps carry the decarb THC thru the brain barrier. I believe it is an emulsifier. Just saw an article where some one used a strobing effect on their twitter account to induce an epileptic seizure deliberately to someone because they didn't like their politics. I would consider it attempted murder.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, that really ticks me off umbra, do you know how hard it is to keep a little kid from strobes?  I guess you do. Could we be the ones that murder?


----------



## umbra

red strobes trigger my epilepsy, always have.


----------



## St_Nick

I been looking at amazons selection of LED grow lights this week. If you just do a generic search, every week it changes.  Not only the manufacturer but also the styles and the costs vary from week to week.  Sad thing is they stack the chips in such a way that the parts count goes up and the efficiency per led goes down.  Since they are so under-driven they theoretically will last longer but if they used good heat sinks and better regulation in the power supplies, they could drive the current cree style leds at 80-90 % and still get good longjevity out of them.

The places my mind goes when I'm bored.


----------



## Keef

Stoned minds say whaa ? -- No Nick I know exactly what U mean !-- I think like nutes U be wanting the right amount of the right kinda of light !-- So where be those lines ? -- not enough/ enough /too much ? -- I know some ya'll got little suns in your grow rooms !-- I got some raggedy Mars and do O.K. !-- I've learned to repair them and I don't want to build light boards but I found my soldering iron !-- I want the plants to get enough light to give me thier genetic best -- Don't need more --Don't want less !-- Right now I mostly don't know-- what I don't know --and that's  a lot ! --I do know more expensive don't always mean better ! -


----------



## oldfogey8

Ordered some organic sunflower lecithin powder today. Sounds like something good to take as a supplement. Will also add some to my next batch of brownies.


----------



## St_Nick

I love Dave Chappelle


----------



## yarddog

when he isn't coked out, he is funny...    umbra, people are unreal.. i do not understand why people are hateful.. its easier to be nice and get along. I don't like some peoples views, yet i am friends. we wil have enough enemies without purposely creating more.    its a nasty world out there


----------



## yarddog

i started growing my hair out last year. as it grows, i have noticed black people are more receptive to talking to me, while whites are starting to thumb their nose at me.  i guess i look more like a hippy, and everybody knows a hippy ain't racist.  haha


----------



## umbra

YD I grew up in a pretty tough inner city. One that's not on everybody's radar, Camden, NJ. My oldest sister was active in acting at a community theater when she was 14. She brought home some of her friends for her 15th bday. They were black gay young men and hipanic gay young ladies. This was 1971 or so. My mother welcomed everyone in our home. I have never has any issues with race or religion or sexual orientation because I was raised that they were no issues, only people. I guess I am still that way. 1 of the first things people in Ca asked was about race and minorities, was I for or against. I had no idea what to say other than I am colored blind...and I really am.


----------



## yarddog

i am color blind, but i can hate if needed regardless of color. down south, there is still a racial divide, on both sides.      i don't grocery shop in the city i work in, i got tired of having racist people give me a hard time.


----------



## Kraven

Whew OF be safe, 5 mg per 240 mg (cup)....just woke up from another mini nap and snacking on more infused pie....man it's delish but potent


----------



## Kraven

ah ha....page changed...thought I was gonna have to step away from the pie


----------



## Keef

I grew up in a white racist farm type family !-- Went into the army and had to learn to live in a multicultural environment and it was enlightening !-- The old man (my father) is still a strong racist ! -- I can't roll that way ! -- I had an injury and fell through the Cracks of society --denied disability because I was honest and told the judge I tried to help around the house when I could !--The wise man saw my braided pony tail and decided I wasn't disabled at all -- I could get a job folding clothes !-- Still haven't seen a listing for that job ! Cuz --I wanted to and almost did commit suicide several times !-- I was broken and they threw me away like a broken tool !-- Made me know how precious some social aid could be to the disadvantaged !-- I live because of D.D. -- I never needed anyone !-- Then I couldn't work anymore It's  a shameful place to be !-- From being that proud independent peacock I had to face my shame and let her pay the bills and take care of me !-- Don't even try to imagine it O.K. !-Sometimes biting a bullet looks appealing but I won't take that way out !- I often wonder without her in my life what would have been my options after my fall ? --I don't know how the hell I got from politics to that to but instead of erasing I'm post it !


----------



## Keef

Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

Found it !-- Kraven I bet I'm high as U !-- Wanna see if we can get higher ?
Hey Umbra -- Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel -- I got no Strawberry smell while she was green -- Just smelled and looked like sparkly dank !--
 It comes out with the dam cure !-- This just started changing !-- I be dammed !-- I 'm tickled !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC 
Happy to have a weekend off with no plans.
Here is a shot of Hippy's First indoor flower. It was a Free seed named Widowgum 

View attachment WG31717 (Small).jpg


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC
> Happy to have a weekend off with no plans.
> Here is a shot of Hippy's First indoor flower. It was a Free seed named Widowgum



That looks to have a bit of Sativa to it but a pretty flower on top.  :vap-Bong_smoker: Listen guys I sure as heck didn't wanna start anything, I just think he's funny.  I kind of grew up like you Keef, my 1st roomie at "A" school was my introduction to anyone who wasn't a maid when we went to Fl. on the great american past time, a beach vacation.  By the time I left Chicago, that guy was a blood brother, we spent a weekend in jail together.  I was always the odd one,  I don't fit the mold.  I give everyone a fair chance maybe even a second.  Don't cross me though I ain't got time.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

Nick, no worries. We all come to this place from somewhere else. Those different points of view bring us together, not drive us a part. My epilepsy made me the object of much hate.


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra, you got that right. I will admit that when I was coming up I kind of had my parents point of view.  Problem was, and this was from a very young period in my life ( maybe 6?) I realized my parents had a warped sense of right and wrong.  They had money and they looked down on the ones that didn't.  In our area, that included a lot of people.  I just couldn't abide their way of looking at the world and left when I was 17.  I'm still rough around the edges but I like to think I'm an honest unbiased person.


----------



## Keef

I always been pretty much in the middle in my political views -- Seems there is no middle anymore ! -- I can't support that man -I be glad when this is over and we can return to some kind of normal ! --


----------



## umbra

I know someone who applied for an online stock trading account and the very first question is Do you received any income or money from the growing, selling, or transporting of marijuana? Thought 5th amendment kept you from incriminating yourself in a crime.


----------



## Keef

U ask me a question like that and I lie to U !-- Everytime !-- Ain't Nunya business !-- That would be in the Nunya clause of the Constitution !


----------



## Keef

I have always thought there was a typo in the Constitution -- I think instead of freedom "of" religion they meant freedom "from" religion !


----------



## Keef

I was lucky to be in the right place at the right time with the right interest to learn some of the old ways !
U be careful what U ask because U might not want to know the answer ! 

View attachment 20170317_203228.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's not religion to me !-- These are just tools to help U understand the world !-- It's  one of those things outside statistics !-- U flip a coin 1,000 times U should get roughly 500 heads and 500 tails -- Some people can affect the outcome of things like that !-- I have an interest  in such things !--
Got myself a glorious buzz this evening !


----------



## Keef

One last thing that MBA --OF asked about ? -- Umbra said it is in several plants ? -- He and I both know it is half the "Vines of Life" brew south American Shamans make called Ayahuasca !-- Take U to the spirit world !-- Also make U puke thru your nose !
O.K.? -- Keef DaFreak OUT !-- See ya tommorrow  !--


----------



## yarddog

Got my ballast today, nice to have it back.   I noticed the company claims at 60% it is 400 watts. I was going to use a magnetic ballast 400 when I scaled down.  So now I know I can just turn the ballast down and get the same light output.  Would I need to swap to a 400 watt bulb or would the 1000 watt bulb be ok at 60%?


----------



## St_Nick

Should be fine running the 1000 watt at 50 or 75%.  I do it all the time.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy sativa-day. Got rain this more but supposed to have a nice day later on.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Dam !-Woke up high !-- but I can't pass up da Wake and Bake ! Let's  do this thing !


----------



## Keef

Somebody needs to mow the weeds In my back yard !-- I finally got a tank of good gas ran thru the scooter !-- Yesterday was the 1st time it wouldn't fire right up !-- Instead of cranking on it till I ran the battery down I just went out and tried again later and she fired right up !-- Still don't trust it yet !-- Maybe me and Ginger the scooter dog will ride over to the beach and get a pic of the Spring Break crowd ! -- No time soon still doing the grandpa thing !-- Ugh !-- I remember when I hurt that !-- Beating up a young body comes back to haunt U when U start aging ! 
Gonna be in low 80's -sunny with 30 mph wind off the Gulf  !


----------



## St_Nick

Hello everyone.  The weather here is lousy.  Nothing terrible but it just looks and feels crappy.  I on the other hand spent another sleepless night,  Went to bed at midnight and woke up at 1:15, been up ever since.  I have one nice looking Indica leaning hybrid just about ready,  I may let her go mostly amber in the hopes I get me some sleep meds.  Sure do miss my afghan.  It was great sleep meds.


----------



## Kraven

Weather just gorgeous here. I woke up to mid to upper 50's and a high today of around the mid 70's. Sunny and a slight breeze. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Keef

I need to do a little work back in the jungle !-- Top off that box that sprang a leak !-- Gonna put in some EM1 
and some Humboldt Roots -- I'm not happy with veg. but  It'll come around !-- It's  doing O.K. I just think it can do better !-- Might have fixed it with the additives !-- Maybe I add another round of beneficial microbes ?
Don't see bugs !-- I probably just expect too much -- Too soon ! -- I got an empty box in bloom seem like a good time to maybe change out the 3 month old nute water ?-- PPMs still under 700 !


----------



## mrcane

Been raining for days maybe some sun tomorrow...have weed hanging but the humidity is high. 
Let's burn one...:48:


----------



## Budlight

Morning everyone I'm with you Keith moving pretty slow today whenever the weather gets warm here  hi start making as you say grandpa noises  lots to do in the bedroom today for Bin's need  flushing and I really need to get my 2'ft x 4'ft LED light finished for the veg room it's going to be a long day  and then another road trip tomorrow hopefully I come home with the pink the OG in the Bubba


----------



## Budlight

Just watch the strain review by berealtv  on the orange tree sounds pretty amazing  looks extremely tasty that's for sure :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good rainy morning peeps. My sister died an hour ago, i am glad for her that it is over.

Lets smoke this stuff.


----------



## mrcane

O..Rose so sorry...hope that you are doing well...
......:48:........


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Cane.. It is weird to lose a sibling but she really needed to die. I am fine, just wish we didn't have to go thru this.


----------



## Budlight

Super big hugs Rose


----------



## giggy

Rose so sorry for your loss. Prayers and thoughts to you and the family.


----------



## Keef

Rose I lost a brother recently so U know I feel your pain !--Massive -- Epic -- See how high we can get buzz ?
Did it yesterday acted a fool -- I got nothing to lose let's do it again ! -- See how this B.B. be curing !


----------



## Keef

That's  gonna come out nice !-- B.B. King and the blues for breakfast !-- Hey let me ask ya'll something -- Get some feedback !-- The Stoner Ranch -- Building a grow room ?

I want to take 4 of those 8x8x40 ft shipping containers and form a square -- roof over the center -maybe a barrel vault roof --spray the outside with a nice thick layer of foam  insulation -- use a front loader to push some dirt up around it --Plant some trees or bushes and make it look like part of the landscape from a distance !-- 
What U think ? -- We got lots of wind and I will use it to power something !
Smoke break !


----------



## Keef

Oh Yeah !-- Gonna be a glorious buzz !-- So like that concept grow room gives me 5 divisions -or individual grow rooms -- The 4 shipping containers and the central area between them -- We got rolling hills where this gonna be !-- On the outside from a distance and U can't get close it'll vanish !-- Inside maybe a mother room / nursery / cloning station -- Still not sure about the rest except I will use LEDS !-- I got a 4 part bloom rotation !-- I don't know ? ---I need another toke !


----------



## oldfogey8

Very sorry for your loss, Rose. It sounds like both of you are in a better place now.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That's  gonna come out nice !-- B.B. King and the blues for breakfast !-- Hey let me ask ya'll something -- Get some feedback !-- The Stoner Ranch -- Building a grow room ?
> 
> I want to take 4 of those 8x8x40 ft shipping containers and form a square -- roof over the center -maybe a barrel vault roof --spray the outside with a nice thick layer of foam  insulation -- use a front loader to push some dirt up around it --Plant some trees or bushes and make it look like part of the landscape from a distance !--
> What U think ? -- We got lots of wind and I will use it to power something !
> Smoke break !



 That's an awesome idea


----------



## Keef

5 gallons of Watermelon Wine went in the freezer yesterday -- We down to about a gallon and a half now !- I take it down to lite less than a full gallon !
U gotta taste it !-- I don't got fancy gauges and test stuff !-- Oh it be nasty !-- Watermelon without the slightest hint of sweetness with an alcohol bite !-- Nasty as it is right now ? -- Oh ! She gonna be some fine sipping liquor !-- I got 2 more 5 gallon buckets might be ready to freeze too !--


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- U reacon U could set a row of boxes down each side of one the shipping containers with an access isle down the middle !-- plumb the place properly --with power --probably be very cheap per square foot !-- Not doing square meters Bud !-- I'm a little lit for math !


----------



## Keef

Should be Hoe Berry -Purple Haze -- GDP-X-BPU ? 

View attachment 20170318_130424-1.jpg


View attachment 20170318_125809-1.jpg


View attachment 20170318_125859-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nope GDP- x - BPU and Purple Haze got mixed up Purple Haze at the bottom -- GDP -x- BPU in the middle !


----------



## WeedHopper

A friend just gave me this Tomato plant and some leaves look like this. Any ideas?


----------



## Keef

It won't wash off ? --Might sound stupid ! --but looks like mud to me !-- U know how pics are ?-- Sevin Dust they a** -- Bottom and top the leaves !-- Kills most pest !


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Bud, giggy, OF and Keef.

WH, i don't know what that is.. Is the whole plant affected? wilted?


----------



## Kraven

Rose, I'm sorry to hear. We made a day of it, went to see mom and then to the coast for sea food....mom would have approved. Gonna take a bit of a nap, your in my thoughts and prayers....Mrs. -K-  sends her love also. May you and your family find peace during this time.


----------



## Keef

Spring Break at the beach !-- They tried to run ole Keef down but at great person peril I was able to squeeze off a shot or 2 !-- Don't try this at home !-- I am a professional !-- 

View attachment 20170318_143219_001.jpg


View attachment 20170318_143225.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Rose The biggest hug I got For You. 
Weedhopper Any little green Aphids. Under side of the leaf. 
Keef You go Fish off That Pier. And Way to many people.
Bit the Bullet and bought 2 more Leds.  Time for a Buzz Boost.


----------



## Keef

Hippy in da house !-- I haven't been on the pier  in a long time !-- I don't even have a fishing license anymore !-- Too many people ? -- Yep !-- This the big middle weekend of spring break !-- Some locals leave town for those 2 weeks if they can !-- Prime people watching though !-- 
That pier ? -- Ole Keef leaped his ole a** off the end that pier one time !-- It was not planned or anything !-- I was just outta options !-- I'm minding my own business burning one out the end of that pier -- I heard running and turned around to see a surfer with his board under his arm headed my way with a fat po-po right behind him !-- He threw the board over as he leaped !-- Fat pissed off cop headed my way I'm holding a burning doob -- No thought !-- Over the top rail behind the surfer !-- Musta fell for about a week !


----------



## umbra

Rose, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keef

Hippy the real fishing is not in the surf it's  in the lagoon between the island and the mainland !-- Ship channel runs thru it but miles and miles of shallow flats knee deep maybe little deeper !-- 8 ft Kayak --- 30 lb  Bull Red on the line ? -- What U gonna do ?-- Better figure it out before U get to Mexico !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Nope GDP- x - BPU and Purple Haze got mixed up Purple Haze at the bottom -- GDP -x- BPU in the middle !


Gonna have me getting those 3 seed wet. They been calling me for a bit.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Woodhippy, Kraven and Umbra...It means a lot.

I have been talking to all kinds of family on the phone ... I be smoking lemon haze from the store.


----------



## Keef

Smoke what U got Rose !-- If we was closer U be smoking whichever one these U wanted !-- 

Hippy -- If U got some get'm wet !-- Umbra hit the bullseye with this one !--  U could end up with a purple blueberry ? -- Who knows ? -- Gonna be frosty no matter what !


----------



## Keef

Rose --I want some lemon weed !

Hey all them people over at the beach ? -- Wonder how many of them would like some dank or a Liquid Weed cartridge ? -- One day ya'll ?-- My time gonna come !


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, I have no words but you have my condolences.  I am so sorry.



Keef said:


> Hippy the real fishing is not in the surf it's  in the lagoon between the island and the mainland !-- Ship channel runs thru it but miles and miles of shallow flats knee deep maybe little deeper !-- 8 ft Kayak --- 30 lb  Bull Red on the line ? -- What U gonna do ?-- Better figure it out before U get to Mexico !



Keef,  If I manage to get my dogs eyes cleared up I may just have to take the Shovel down to Texas this summer.  Thats my kind of fishing.  You ever get to go for Kings? I love to fish for flats fish but I also get into the big runners.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you St Nick, that means a lot.


----------



## Keef

Nick I got 2 --8 ft kayaks -- We've only been out in them a couple times !-- The head /neck injury - I wanted to be more active !--Left wing got inflamed !--- I thought I could ! -- Did some weeding this afternoon -- Gonna pay for it in pain !-- Got to be done !-- I know we got red fish and speckled trout -- U ain't supposed to catch them in a cast net though !-- Hey That pier in the pic ? -- One time I threw a cast net off it not looped to my wrist or nothing !-- Splash! --Gone !-- Like I said -- I once threw a cast net off that pier !-- Dam was I high and morphine !- Probably drinking too !--


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  when you're flushing do you pH the water or no


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra when you're flushing do you pH the water or no


 yes


----------



## Keef

Yo Umbra -- 1st hear that ? -- It's  my head !--Maybe I should cut back some ? -- Nope! -- I'm good !--  Hey did U make enough lemon and chocolate seed for everyone or just me ? -- I'm just messing with U -- If I just gotta have some lemon and chocolate weed I can order some seed !
I think I might have to call it a night !-- Later my friends !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> yes



Ok thanks man I will go add some right a way  hope you're having a good night so far


----------



## DirtyDiana

My condolences Rose.  Just woke after going to sleep around 0230!  Heard Chuck Berry died.  Gonna try & get some more sleep, but wide awake after emptying half a can of Raid on a giant Texas sized cockroach that happened to be crawling up the wall!  I really hate those things! Now I got the heebie jeebies! Maybe I'll have a few tokes to relax. You all have a great day.


----------



## DirtyDiana

BTW, Rose I enjoyed your video of the rabbi, priest & atheist.  All we need is love for our fellow human beings. Sounds like a Beatles song!


----------



## mrcane

Yep ........RIP Chuck.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good middle of the night. Sleep is not my friend at the moment. Smoking something called the claw.

Good morning cane.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks Wake and Bake about to begin. I have coffee.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy sunday. Got my cup of coffee and bowl, so i'll join the wake and bake as well.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Hippy let me hit that real quick !
I'm get D.D. one the bug shotguns I saw on TV --Plastic toy air rifle shoots  table salt bout 3 feet !-- U guys just don't understand how she be when them big a** cockroaches come out to play !-- I'm a crippled up old man and last time there was a "cockroach attack" -- She climbed me like a tree !--


----------



## Keef

Gotta watch the Sunday morning political shows !-- I got money on the start of impeachment before 100 days !


----------



## Kraven

G'morning all....last piece of pie so gonna be a goooooood day again today


----------



## Keef

All these new terms !-- I like this new one -- "Credibility Gap" !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning my friends.  Been almost to quite around my house. Im not use to this  ,,,,,lol.
Dont get me wrong,,,i am damn glad they finally both have cars and their own place. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa
My Brother brought me some dank called Gelato,,,and damn that stuff is good. Stunk up the whole house when i opened the bag. :smoke1:


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Morning my friends.  Been almost to quite around my house. Im not use to this  ,,,,,lol.
> Dont get me wrong,,,i am damn glad they finally both have cars and their own place. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa
> My Brother brought me some dank called Gelato,,,and damn that stuff is good. Stunk up the whole house when i opened the bag. :smoke1:



 Good morning buddy I heard that stuff is supposed to be pretty awesome


----------



## WeedHopper

It is awesome Bud.
Took a couple hits and BAM,,,it slapped me right up in the brain. Lol,,,,,wohooooo


----------



## Keef

Morning Hopper -- Down here in Texas we can't just go buy clones like the free states !-- If U want some clones when U fire up a grow ? -- I know a guy !-- Got some fine varieties -- Hook U right up if U want !-- When U ready I tell U what varieties I got and if U want any of them they yours !

Morning Bud ! -- I got the base to that Strawberry Desiel revegging !-- They pollen gets here and the plants has revegged some I'll put her back in bloom and make us some seed !-- Plush Berry - x - Strawberry Desiel --- X- Strawberry Rhino !-- Should be some strong Strawberry up in there !-- B.B. King already crossed that invisible border -- I'm pretty sure I can get some these seed back up there ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Hopper -- Down here in Texas we can't just go buy clones like the free states !-- If U want some clones when U fire up a grow ? -- I know a guy !-- Got some fine varieties -- Hook U right up if U want !-- When U ready I tell U what varieties I got and if U want any of them they yours !
> 
> Morning Bud ! -- I got the base to that Strawberry Desiel revegging !-- They pollen gets here and the plants has revegged some I'll put her back in bloom and make us some seed !-- Plush Berry - x - Strawberry Desiel --- X- Strawberry Rhino !-- Should be some strong Strawberry up in there !-- B.B. King already crossed that invisible border -- I'm pretty sure I can get some these seed back up there ! --



 I cannot wait hopefully some tasty tasty stuff  hope you're off to a good start this morning buddy I'm just sitting here waiting for my phone call to go get you know what :48:


----------



## Keef

Doing better than I should be Bud !-- I hope it works out for U this time !

Nurse Larry back in da house ! - This why people like the Nurse ! 

View attachment 20170319_105018-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Doesn't look as sparkly in the pic !-- The Nurse be good medicine and that sparkly fuzz on that poorly trimmed popcorn will get U so high !-- Don't tell  D.D. she cleaned me outta the Nurse last week !


----------



## Keef

Been worried about D.D. !-- She has bad migraines so they give her Botox shots around the scalp every 3 months or so and it really helps  !-- With the job changes and everything that happened last year she has the headaches more often !--The migraine pills aren't enough sometimes !--  The insurance lapsed between jobs and be glad when she can get the shots again !-- U think U tough ? -How About a dozen injections around the head in the temple and behind the ear every 3 months ? -- That is tough right there !- Most people could not even watch it !-- Lots would faint upon seeing the procedure!


----------



## umbra

Morning all. In the garden early. Doing a Chuck Berry marathon, smoking BoC, and drinking some Joe. Cloudy and overcast. Taking clones and popping beans. Oh...bought some more beans, lol. Gelato is real big out here, but WH if you can get zkiddles...very tasty.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I hate U so very much !-- U make me jealous Cuz !-- If I wanna smoke it I got to grow it !-- Mostly !
I been getting by !-- Had me a healthy dose of caps and got more B.B. than anything else so I'm smoking it and all is well !-- 

Bud I don't know Canada -- U closer to the west coast --middle up by the lakes --or east coast ?


----------



## Keef

Johnny B.Goode ?
Maybelline ? 
That marathon gonna last awhile Umbra !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Hopper -- Down here in Texas we can't just go buy clones like the free states !-- If U want some clones when U fire up a grow ? -- I know a guy !-- Got some fine varieties -- Hook U right up if U want !-- When U ready I tell U what varieties I got and if U want any of them they yours !
> 
> Morning Bud ! -- I got the base to that Strawberry Desiel revegging !-- They pollen gets here and the plants has revegged some I'll put her back in bloom and make us some seed !-- Plush Berry - x - Strawberry Desiel --- X- Strawberry Rhino !-- Should be some strong Strawberry up in there !-- B.B. King already crossed that invisible border -- I'm pretty sure I can get some these seed back up there ! --


 The wife has it all ready to drop off at the post office tomorrow  my friend hope your days going good


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Umbra I hate U so very much !-- U make me jealous Cuz !-- If I wanna smoke it I got to grow it !-- Mostly !
> I been getting by !-- Had me a healthy dose of caps and got more B.B. than anything else so I'm smoking it and all is well !--
> 
> Bud I don't know Canada -- U closer to the west coast --middle up by the lakes --or east coast ?



 I'm about four hours from Montana  and not far from the Canadian side of  Waterton national park


----------



## Keef

Wow !- --Already ?-- I keep it in the fridge till the girl is ready !-- I might have to spank a couple other different fruity girls with it !-- The Strawberry Desiel  for sure !-- I got to see what I got and see what U think !


----------



## Budlight

You guys are mean with all this Gelato talk  i've called and messaged the guy from  sour patch seeds quite a few times and he won't get back to me I'm thinking it's probably cause I'm Canadian  and so far he was my only hope to get any kind of Gelato


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud don't be like that !-- I know a guy !-- U got my address and if whoever won't ship to Canada ? - We can figure something out ! -- I went to seedfinders and didn't find any Gelato seed either !


----------



## Keef

It's the disease Bud !-- Cough !- Cough !--I feel like I'm having a relapse myself !--Gelato -- Sour Patch -- Whaa ? -- It's  not  my fault !-- I'm a sick man !


----------



## Keef

Montana ? -- Sure !-- I know where it is !-- Right up north of Dallas !-- Right Hopper ?


----------



## Keef

Trying to gear D.D. up for the Texas cockroach wars at the apartment !-- She wants a tanker truck of Raid !-- I'm trying to sell her on the Bug-a-Salt -- plastic table salt air shot gun !


----------



## WoodHippy

Bug-a-Salt That's for flies, Better find a Machine Gun Model for Big Roachs


----------



## Keef

I was just looking at seed I wasn't gonna get any !-- Maybe !-- I'm a sick man !-- I don't need Strawberry Snow Cone  or Gorilla Cookies !-- It doesn't hurt to look !-- Right ? -- I have been known to have a black out and not remember ordering stuff !
I will be strong !-- I will only look !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> It's the disease Bud !-- Cough !- Cough !--I feel like I'm having a relapse myself !--Gelato -- Sour Patch -- Whaa ? -- It's  not  my fault !-- I'm a sick man !



http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/product-p/jfsbg.htm


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Trying to gear D.D. up for the Texas cockroach wars at the apartment !-- She wants a tanker truck of Raid !-- I'm trying to sell her on the Bug-a-Salt -- plastic table salt air shot gun !



 My neighbour was telling me about one of those he has one and just loves it


----------



## Keef

That the one Bud ?


----------



## Keef

Congressional hearings tommorrow ! -- Probably be full of fake news and stuff ! -- Don't watch the news tommorrow  night !-

-It's lies !-- Lies I say !--  Just believe what you're told to believe and don't be asking questions bout stuff U don't need to know about ! - See I told U they was spying on me !--

 If they wasn't how could they know about ?

Best entertainment around ! -- Fine reality T.V. right there !
Gonna be good I'm watching !


----------



## Rosebud

Good night ofc, i hope you all have a good sleepy evening.


----------



## Keef

They opening a new place for troubled Vets in town !-- I could do a lot of good !-- I could get in a lot of trouble and go to jail ? -- I have a lot to think about !-- 
Not the decision !--  
The how to !
I'm off to bed !-- 
Later alligator !

Nick U get anywhere near U come see me O.K. --I got the gear most we have to do is put some fresh line on a couple poles  -- I got a bad wing I can't chase U down if U get something nice !-- U have to pick a spot and  bail out the kayak !-- Last time I went out I took my cast net to get some bait !-- First cast ? --  Caught bout 6 nice speckled trout !-- Wasn't nobody looking and I saw no reason to get bait so I took my fish and come home !-- Might a been a new record for shortest successful  fishing trip !-- 15 minutes !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That the one Bud ?



Yeah man doesn't it just sounds tasty


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let's  do this thing !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !-- Do your duty !-- Wake and Bake !
I'm have an emergency !-- Outta caps don't got any trim  decarbed !-- I do it later !-- I got coffee - pipe-- lighter-- -weed -- 
Check !-- 
I hold down the Fort till ya'll send in reinforcements !

Bud -- I have to have the approval of my CFO but I bet we can figure something out about that Gelato !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, busy day ahead...got my coffee and bowl. Wake and bake y'all.


----------



## Keef

Come for spring break -- spend money -- U go home now ! 

View attachment 20170320_074218.jpg


View attachment 20170320_074144.jpg


View attachment 20170320_074131.jpg


----------



## Keef

We brewing today !-- Here's  the game plan !-
- Wake and Bake 
- Go have a couple tokes watching the sun come up !-- 
- Then make some 101 proof Watermelon Brandy  ? -- Be in the bottle by dark !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc hope all are well. Wife left me all to myself today, too bad i still have my arm in a sling. I might could get into trouble.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?--U done slipped the leash ?- Hope that shoulder heals fast and strong Cuz !-- Built me a sling yesterday for my weed eater !-- Left arm just can't do it !
I got me a LED repair day coming up !-- Can't ship your lights till the car is around so I might get them fixed for U  !-- Big box on the scooter is just too much !

Hoe Berry 

Purple Haze 

View attachment 20170320_083348-1.jpg


View attachment 20170320_083325-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog

giggy, you better figure out how to ride a scoot with one wing


----------



## Keef

Yep !--Been watching congressional  hearings !-- He gonna be tweeting his a** off tonight !- Wonder what he'll try to use as a distraction ?-- Pretty sure an active FBI investigation is not fake news ! -- 
Oops !-- Sorry !-- I wasn't talking politics that ended with the election !-- This is  just an outstanding reality show !--


----------



## giggy

I hear you on that keef.
Dog the grandson and his buddy are trying to talk me into letting them get the victory out. I won't let them cause it needs new tires, the ones on it now are weather cracked/rotted. Believe me when i say i want the wind in my face.


----------



## Keef

Giggy wind in yo face is nice but when U hit that fluffy sand and the front wheel just stops !-- Ya get sand in your face !-- Yup !-- It bucked me off !-- No damage no foul !-- Note to self : -- Stay away from fluffy sand on the scooter ! -- One minute I'm like Easy Rider -- Next minute I fly like Superman when scooter stop !-- It was not a pretty landing but I be O.K. Scooter be O.K. !--Wish I had it on film !--


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  by the sounds of things I could make some pretty good money if I was to follow you around with a video camera and film your daily events  Glad  you and the scooter OK  The wife's heading to the post office pretty soon here she's going to mail you a card  and put the  paper bag in the card


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everone.  Got some running to do today


----------



## Keef

Oh !-- That hurts !-- I gotta decarb something !-- I may be hurting but I be O.K. !-- 

Others be having a much worse day !--
 Dude just lost all credibility in front of Congress and the world -- found out he was being investigated for colluding with Russia to steal the election !--Now that's  a bad day !--  It's gonna take the second coming of Jesus to distract from this !-- How U come back from that ?-- 
Dude U finished now --- just quit !--


----------



## yarddog

giggy said:


> I hear you on that keef.
> Dog the grandson and his buddy are trying to talk me into letting them get the victory out. I won't let them cause it needs new tires, the ones on it now are weather cracked/rotted. Believe me when i say i want the wind in my face.


giggy, i know exactly what you mean. my street bike has been down for a year, i been riding the dirt bike but i am about to die without having a street bike. got a tag for it today, so tomorrow morning ole yarddog will be on two wheels again!!! four wheels moves the body, two wheels moves the soul...
if your bum wing mends good, i will have to make a trip out and we can put a few miles down.. find a good spot to smoke a doobie and share some stories.


----------



## umbra

I had a barn find grail bike. 65 bsa lighting rocket. All original. Friend had to have it, bugged me for 3 years about it. I sell it to him. It was running, but it was original. Still running the original Dunlaps, 50 year old dry rotted tires. Guy takes it out to see if it'll do the ton ( 100 mph ). First the front fender came flying off, then both tires blew at 65, then the chain shattered into pieces, and by the time the bike came to a halt, the exhaust had come out, and the brake cable snapped. Then he told me I sold him a piece of crap. We don't talk anymore.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I had a barn find grail bike. 65 bsa lighting rocket. All original. Friend had to have it, bugged me for 3 years about it. I sell it to him. It was running, but it was original. Still running the original Dunlaps, 50 year old dry rotted tires. Guy takes it out to see if it'll do the ton ( 100 mph ). First the front fender came flying off, then both tires blew at 65, then the chain shattered into pieces, and by the time the bike came to a halt, the exhaust had come out, and the brake cable snapped. Then he told me I sold him a piece of crap. We don't talk anymore.



  Wow buddies not very bright is he


----------



## yarddog

umbra, he is lucky to have survived


----------



## yarddog

my dane, maybe 10-12 weeks old. the other at 5 years. i had no idea he was going to be so big
Edit, had to take Mrs. Dogs face out. i hate doing that. makes me feel like such a criminal...


----------



## Kraven

Dawgone YD. Both are sure good looking pups. I wasn't paying attention...when did you get the new dane ?


----------



## Keef

Looks like one of them riding dogs !

Been out making a bet about who gonna be the first one to turn states evidence in exchange for immunity !
Told U it was like a reality show !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Giggy ?--U done slipped the leash ?- Hope that shoulder heals fast and strong Cuz !-- Built me a sling yesterday for my weed eater !-- Left arm just can't do it !
> I got me a LED repair day coming up !-- Can't ship your lights till the car is around so I might get them fixed for U  !-- Big box on the scooter is just too much !
> 
> Hoe Berry
> 
> Purple Haze



Damn buddy those look nice


----------



## Budlight

Keef  your card is on its way


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- Papa said if it ain't broke don't fix it !-- Except maybe grow'm little bigger ?

Mazar or Mazar-i-Shariff ? -- I got 2 fem. Plants wonder what the chances are one of them got some chocolate ? -- I might be able to work with this !
Thanks Giggy !--
 It'll be here !-- 
U may want a piece back one day !


----------



## WoodHippy

Yarddog Your pup is to cute. I Love Danes. Keef they look tasty. Purple Haze. Now I got to go look for that one. 
Evening All 
its 85 freaking Degrees here.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Bud ! --I'll be on the lookout !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef which Purple Haze I see at least 6 on seedfinder


----------



## Keef

Don't bother Hippy !-- It won't be the one U find !-- This is something different and that's all I know except she fine !-- I got 2 phenos  of Rose's Purple Haze !-- The beautiful Purple Pheno and -- The Green Pheno !
Plain but bad to the bone !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Don't bother Hippy !-- It won't be the one U find !-- This is something different and that's all I know except she fine !-- I got 2 phenos  of Rose's Purple Haze !-- The beautiful Purple Pheno and -- The Green Pheno !
> Plain but bad to the bone !


Ok So I sneak down there a collect a clone while is playing easy rider


----------



## Keef

Rose's Purple Haze 

Purple Pheno on the right -- Green Pheno on the left !- Purple is a little farther along in bloom than the green but do the look like sisters to U ?-- 

View attachment 20170320_170649-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose would U like these back ? -- 7  Hoe -Berry !--- 5  Purple Haze ! 

View attachment 20170320_171345-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

I got stuff on the way x 4 and more than I can run now. That's why we doubling Veg. Just as soon as the new leds get here. They sure are nice looking plants. Maybe half sisters


----------



## Keef

A purple blueberry lemonade perhaps ?


----------



## Keef

I know Hippy I got stuff I don't got enough room !-- No those girls are full sisters !-- That's  the way it is with some varieties !-- Some got 4-5 phenotypes !-- I wasn't expecting to get both  the 2 -- I was told about !
It was like this with Nurse Larry -- I had one girl looked like the Larry dad and one looks like the Medicine Woman mom !-- That's my girl right there !-- I lost the Larry O.G. pheno somewhere somehow !


----------



## Kraven

evenin all...just got the little lady off to trivia with her group of hens....Packing a big o'l bowl....puff puff pass


----------



## WoodHippy

Let me Hit that. With caution. Might be to much for me. I am smoking Blackberry Kush.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good afternoon OFC. My wake & bake time. Fighting another headache!   Been having a couple a week--  everyone says it's some kind of pollen in the air.  Don't think they meant your kind of pollen Bud!   All I know is, I hate migraines & cockroaches!   My FM woke me a few times today thinking I had fire ants on my feet!  Gonna smoke some.........  so many choices! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489923912956.jpg


----------



## Budlight

That sucks that you're having so many headaches DD hopefully this weather straightens out on it stops bugging you so much


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? 

Been listening to Primus !-- Jerry was a raceway driver -- Devil Went down to georgia-- My name is Mudd !
I 'm a sick man !


----------



## Keef

U got me high and listening to my music! -- Makes me get higher !--  Stephen Still -- Tree Top Flyer !- - The White Stripes -- Jolene --Kaleo -- Way down We Go! --  I know Neil Young and CSNY can't be far behind --Wooden Ships -- Southern Cross -- I just might as well go back to Robert Johnson and just work my way to today ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> U got me high and listening to my music! -- Makes me get higher !--  Stephen Still -- Tree Top Flyer !- - The White Stripes -- Jolene --Kaleo -- Way down We Go! --  I know Neil Young and CSNY can't be far behind --Wooden Ships -- Southern Cross -- I just might as well go back to Robert Johnson and just work my way to today ! --



 Sounds like you're having a good night so far  I just did some weeding in the garden a few didn't make it but should be replacing them with better ones tomorrow


----------



## giggy

Keef nice porn. Brother you know better then to hit loose sand with street tires, kinda what we grew up on. Glad your not hurt but that video would have had to go to america's funniest home videos.

Dog congrats on getting your tag so you can ride again. It's probably going to be a good while before I'll be able to ride. 

Kraven i have a complete 1968 bsa 650 twin lighting thunder motor stashed in a out building. Locked in the upper but is all there.

Hope everybody had a great day. Yall have a great night.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Startled awake @ the witching hour after falling asleep around midnight.  Dammit!  Got up & put some roach traps out. Hope it doesn't just trap them; better kill them. Had a cup of Earl Grey & some Bubblicious. Maybe I can go back to sleep before sunrise!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Pretty much! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1479765029491.jpg


----------



## yarddog

morning guys and gals. going to be in the 80's today. feels good to be on two wheels. Kraven, we are going to blame this on the epic weed you smoke :icon_smile: but the pictures are the same dog, just five years apart.  
working on a propane truck today, the smell makes my head hurt after a few minutes. not to mention it is a bomb waiting for an ignition source. this kind of weather makes me want to strap the fishing gear to the bike and hit the road for the day. if i can figure out how to haul a kayak on the bike i would be in heaven.  haha


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone glad to hear you're off to an excellent start dog hopefully you can get the propane truck in and out so you don't have to deal with that long can I believe I'm up so early couldn't sleep though pretty excited about what I'm going to pick up today :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. 
Dog we need a sidecar !
There's  a guy in the hood got a de-vice strapped to his by cycle and rides to the beach with his surfboard! 
Kayak ain't that much bigger !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Long board too!


----------



## DirtyDiana

This looks vaguely familiar! Ha ha! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489917332025.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'd built it different !
D.D.-- Yes I remember !-- Make it scream !


----------



## Keef

I hope I can fix that Watermelon Brandy !-- Dam that's  potent !-- but --Now I gotta make it drinkable !-- I usually do my tasting in the morning when it ain't gonna taste good anyway !-- I can fix this !-- Sheet gonna be good !-- - Making liquor this good at home should be against the law !--


----------



## Keef

I know it's  wrong !--  How low do he go ? 

View attachment 20170321_092455-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Only bout 8 inches tall !-- I got my cuts !-- I be grow a bunch of this soon !


----------



## Keef

Fire it up !-- More coffee where's  my pipe ? -- Cool !-- Lost my dam lighter !--I got more somewhere !-


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Fire it up !-- More coffee where's  my pipe ? -- Cool !-- Lost my dam lighter !--I got more somewhere !-



 Look in the plant hahah:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.

Ness, i wonder how you are doing?  Looks to be another rainy day in the hood. We are taking all of our bad pot from last summer and making oil today.. I cleaned  out the pot closet.  we shall see how it turns out.. I will take some tonight and see, i have no idea if it will  be good.. i am thinking mediocre. I hope i am wrong.
I have been on the phone for days with family members.

Keef, i was very interested in cspan yesterday as I know you were. 

YD, don't put that kayak on your head while driving, that wouldn't work.

Keef our daughter loves to surf and that board is heavy..

DD, I hope you got back to sleeep.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I figured U would be watching !-- I don't think U can come back from that ! -- He finished !

Bud I knew my lighter was on that plant I was just playing !- I got a new one anyway !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc time to wake and bake on my end. Low to mid 80's today. Makes me want to plant but i know it's still too early.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? -- I'm still trying to clean a gummed up fuel system !-- It's getting better but it says to use 90 octane plus -- Someone ran regular in it probably since they bought it -- Then I can't be sure --but it had to have set up awhile !-- It had trouble Idling  when I got it !-- Idles fine now but I think they still gummed up gas it the system !- I think --One them blobs of gelled fuel plugs up the injector or valve and it won't start for awhile !-- First time in 2 weeks it did it yesterday! --- This be the first full tank I put thru it ! -- I explained it to D.D. -- In medical terms !-- Told her the scooter was throwing blood clots in it's fuel system and I'm treating it with Coumadin (STP fuel system cleaner) !-- I get it cleaned up and put a new spark plug in we gonna be good !


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef I got the truck  warming up getting ready to go pick up you no what I just hope it is what it supposed to be I think the OG and the baba could be Something special as well  he had 2 kind a regular and a Billies cut I'm assuming the Billies cut has been messed with  i'm supposed to be getting his strawberry cough 2N as well the guy is just waiting for the mom to get big enough


----------



## Kraven

Went and got another can of gas, did a rez change and mixed the gnatrol......little fliers seen this am.....this will kill them ...no muss no fuss, just gonna take three weeks. They are not hurting anything yet, but if left unchecked I would end up with a swarm quickly. Grabbed the big bong....today i'm gonna try and blow the top of my head off.....tomorrow me and the o'l hippy are going fishing so just resting up.....he likes to be at the beach at day break. Took some pic's of flower too while i was changing tanks. Peace


----------



## Keef

Bud ya'll got long distances between stuff to don't U ? -- I need to work on converting kilometers to miles !-- Celsius -- I know 0 is temp water boils and 100 the temp water boil at !-- Hot summer time it can hit 100 f. Plus !-- That be close to 50 C. !-- After that I need a pencil and calculator -- I think my math center got broke in the fall !-- Back to driving speed ! -- How fast ya'll drive ?


----------



## Keef

I am mobile again !-- Got the Scoot to start !- Topped the tank off with high test gas with some STP in it !
I'm idling in the garage !-- Ginger Princess wants to ride and I haven't taken her for a ride yet she ignoring me !-- She gets her feelings hurt so easy !-- A dog get they feelings hurt ? -- Yup she do !


----------



## Keef

Told D.D. I'm need a spare engine for the Scoot sooner or later !- She freaked out !--What's  wrong with it ? -- Told her it will be fine !--  I had a Honda 125 ?-175 ?-works the same -back in the day and had a spare engine !-- Something  wrong with it ? --  Switch out engines in an afternoon and worry bout it later !--


----------



## Keef

Been jamming on some oldies today -- There's  some music from back in the day I avoid !-- Nothing wrong with the music -- Anyway -- I accidently keyed up Charlie Daniels -- Still in Saigon -- I wanted to but I couldn't stop it !-- Totally ruined my day !-- Anyone else have triggers like that ?-- Mine are mostly musical !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Told D.D. I'm need a spare engine for the Scoot sooner or later !- She freaked out !--What's  wrong with it ? -- Told her it will be fine !--  I had a Honda 125 ?-175 ?-works the same -back in the day and had a spare engine !-- Something  wrong with it ? --  Switch out engines in an afternoon and worry bout it later !--



 Not to mention if you buy it when you just keeping your eyes open you'll probably get a better deal than if you need it when you're in a jam


----------



## yarddog

keef if that thing keeps acting up, remove the fuel bowl from the underside of the carb and get a can of carb cleaner and spray it through the jets. wont be as good as a disassemble and clean but a lot of times it does the trick.


----------



## Keef

U know U right Bud ! -- Been thinking my nephew did a jam up job putting an engine in D.D.'s car !--cost me about $500 for a low milage used engine and he put it in for $500 -- He was more excited about the ounce of weed as a gratuity than the money , I think !-- Rocked his world ,- I did !-- Anyway -- Maybe Keef find a Chevy S-10 or the like with blown engine for cheap --and call the nephew--See if he wants some weed ? -- I'm think about this some !-- Be nice to have a little truck !--


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !-I can do that !- It's getting better !-- I been puttering around the hood on it -- Almost everything around here has 35 mile speed limit but there's  one place out of the way  -- so I took it out and cranked it down !--- Almost broke the sound barrier !-- 56 mph !-- I think just running some more system cleaner will clear it up !
We'll see !-- It's  not  a real motorcycle but it amuses me !-- Gonna work out just fine !-- Need to work on my soft sand driving skills !-- 100 yd dash ? -- Just because U got more power don't mean sheet to me !-- I need to practice! -- Tires on the Scoot about 4 inch wide they not skinny street bike tires !


----------



## yarddog

i have been thinking of getting a little moped for my wife to scoot around town on. i just want a cheap on, don't care if its banged up as long as its mechanically right. the idea of no tag, no insurance appeals to me.   just gas and oil and ride out!!


----------



## Keef

Post to have registration and to get that got to have insurance -- I never had a motorcycle license or a legal bike !--At these speeds it'll work just fine once I get it cleaned out !-- 125 cc take a while to go thru a tank of gas !-- Maybe I should put my shoes on and go burn a little more ?
Better bump the buzz first !


----------



## Keef

We got to taste and adjust that Watermelon Brandy U know ? -- We got to double check how that fine Strawberry be doing -- Make sure the Blueberry,  Pear and Apple are aging well and only way is to taste  !-- Blackberry Season coming soon ! --


----------



## Budlight

Well Keef I made it what do you think

Pink Kush
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








OG Kush






Bubba Kush





Purple Kush







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Only way to know is grow'm out and put'm in a pipe Bud !-- Pipe don't lie !-- That's  my test !-- I got a fairly high tolerance so I tell them plants -- Let's see what U got ?-- If it impresses me I figure some  casual smoker will have his a** kicked properly !-- I got stuff do just that too !-- Might be a good idea they don't turn me loose on an unsuspecting public ? -- They ain't ready for this !


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud U don't grow them in Billy's prescribed way ? ---I'm tell on U !


----------



## Keef

Billy hurry !-- He washing the roots off !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Long day over. Time to fly. Keef I got the gdp x bpu wet today. Got to decide what else. 
Go get high and think about it


----------



## Keef

Work it Hippy !-- It'll do U right !-- 2 medium large triploid (seedless) watermelons --What turned out to be 11 gallons of decent wine !-- Here it is now !-- I could make it stronger but that is totally unnecessary ! -- Might end up being some of my best !-- Who am I kidding  ?-- I'm good at it !-- It's  all very good !-- Is it bragging if it's  true ? 

View attachment 20170321_170501-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

What proof does alkeehol have to be to catch fire ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Bud U don't grow them in Billy's prescribed way ? ---I'm tell on U !



Hahahaha  you just made me choke on my pop hahaha


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Work it Hippy !-- It'll do U right !-- 2 medium large triploid (seedless) watermelons --What turned out to be 11 gallons of decent wine !-- Here it is now !-- I could make it stronger but that is totally unnecessary ! -- Might end up being some of my best !-- Who am I kidding  ?-- I'm good at it !-- It's  all very good !-- Is it bragging if it's  true ?



 That looks very  tasty my friend


----------



## Keef

Don't nobody say nothing ! -- If I got caught -- What's  the chances I could blame it on the head injury ?
Let he who is with out sin -- Put the rock down Hopper ! 

View attachment 20170321_173549-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Jus' sayin'..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490135709349.jpg


----------



## Budlight

I figure it's probably best to quarantine them for a little while how long do you guys think I should keep them away from the other plants







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqV9NZSGIa4[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

DirtyDiana said:


> Jus' sayin'.....



Dayyum she's hot.....like "Abby" hot from CSI.....Jus' sayin'


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy National Ag Day to all you specialized pharmers! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490140270607.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey D.D. You put a smile on my tired [email protected]@. I had Exactly that kind of day. 
Kravens I agree on Abby and listening Tom. Wait Keef is Tom T Hall.


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir, both me and the wifey think she is pretty. Married not blind and not a jealous bone in either of our bodies....both know where the food is, but still fun to run to the fence and bark every once and awhile. 

Hope everyone is well, I admire a strong woman. Period.


----------



## WoodHippy

Yep Everyone needs a good run to the fence and Bark. Keep things interesting. Strong Women. Yeah I got one to. About 1/2 Native American. She is my soul. 
With that off to be with my Wifey.


----------



## Keef

I agree about strong women with one reservation !-- Strong women should not be comfortable with firearms ! -- 
Another thing !-- I am offended ! - I  am not 66 yet !-- Don't rush me !- Second !-- The liquor I make got about as much in common with wine as  brick weed got to the finest shatter !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> I agree about strong women with one reservation !-- Strong women should not be comfortable with firearms ! --
> Another thing !-- I am offended ! - I  am not 66 yet !-- Don't rush me !- Second !-- The liquor I make got about as much in common with wine as  brick weed got to the finest shatter !--


Calm Down Cuzz I just screwing with ya. My Stoned *** Should be in Bed.


----------



## Keef

I'm good hippy !-- Very high --very good !


----------



## N.E.wguy

a week bud?


----------



## N.E.wguy

:48: 

View attachment 20170320_113306.jpg


View attachment 20170320_081405.jpg


----------



## Keef

About a week NE -- The yeast eat the sugar faster or slower depending on temperature! -- Grow room temp works for me !-- Yeast eat sugar -make alcohol and CO2 -- Free CO2 in grow room in my book !- Not like raising the CO2 ppms but it does add to what's  there !-- I ferment until all sugar is gone -- Freezing it off concentrates the alcohol and any sugar left !--Gonna and should taste nasty right after concentrating !- Needs to sit in a bulk container (I use one gallon jugs ) -- for a couple weeks to develop the best flavor !
Water freezes alcohol don't !-- When U can't get anymore ice to form U at rocket fuel proof ! --U get what U need I walk U thru it !-- U don't have to use 5 gallon buckets I show U some options tomorrow!


----------



## N.E.wguy

:vap-bobby_on_the_beK


----------



## Keef

44  years ago Richard Nixon was forced to resign or be impeached for so much less than political name has done !
Only question is will it be voluntarily or forced ! -- FBI criminal investigation can't be blown off as Fake News !-- Didn't discredit the intelligence community fast enough  or stop the free press in time to take control !-- - He Be lucky to stay out jail !-- I just hope they put  that slimy grey headed  white racist Brietbart dude In jail ! -- Manafort gonna be the one turns states evidence for immunity was my bet ! -- U under FBI investigation people be afraid to return your calls not wanting to be caught up in it !


----------



## Keef

I came back to delete that post but when the leader of the Free World is under an FBI criminal investigation 
that is not politics and it is not arguing !-- I just recognize this as a pivotal moment in history !-- For me I realized that justice wasn't nothing but a blind beech with a pair of scales when Ford pardoned Nixon !-- So he not going to jail his VP will pardon him !-- Not so sure about his boys Bevis and Butt-Head though !


----------



## Keef

Nixon demanded they fire the people investigating him !-- Trying to discredit the people investigating U and keep it out the news ain't something new !-- What did Nixon say ? -- Lies ! It's all lies !-- I am not a crook !--but he was !


----------



## Keef

I'm beat !-- I'm off to bed! --I let the Rolling Stones play /Sympathy for the Devil / on my way out !


----------



## Budlight

N.E.wguy said:


> a week bud?



Thanks man :48:


----------



## Budlight

N.E.wguy said:


> :48:



Looking very nice my friend


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc time to wake and bake.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning giggy, how is the shoulder doing?

Hope the ofc has a good day.


----------



## N.E.wguy

GM thanks Bud


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I feel like the devil took a Dookie in my brain ! -- 
Ugh !-- 
Caps ? -pipe ? lighter ? coffee ?-pistol ?-- Anybody see my mind send it home-- I'm looking for it !  --  Was up early went back to bed ! --


----------



## Keef

NE asked about my fermenters and stuff !--

Pic 1---My Assorted fermenters !-- They all work fine -- I know this guy (named Nick)-- ferment in a  igloo cooler !-- The idea is to keep outside air with possible contaminates and bad bugs !-- I just found the buckets easier to work with !

Pic 2 -- The lid for the bucket on the left doesn't seal air tight so my airlocks don't work but the yeast don't know that! -- Bucket on the right with the pack of yeast I use has an air tight rubber seal with tabs to hold it down -- This is my favorite !-- 

Pic 3 -- U can dry and smoke weed almost right away but if U age it the essence develops better -- Same with liquor !-- Needs to sit in a bottle or something a couple weeks to really develop properly !
U want to do this I walk U thru it ! 

View attachment 20170322_092104-1.jpg


View attachment 20170322_092147.jpg


View attachment 20170321_173549-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

rain...figurative and literal. been smoking on the TKgoji and the Jersey OG. new fave. tons of transplanting to do. later gator


----------



## Keef

I'm not ready yet Umbra !-- I need more coffee !-- Might take a couple more caps too !-- Can't seem to shake the grandpa noises and moving like I sound !--


----------



## Keef

I probably need to keep to myself today  -- I'm watching the political stuff trying to figure out how we got here !-- The man the FBI is investigating for stealing the presidential election by having a foreign power help sway voters get's to appoint an empty  Supreme Court seat that was also stolen by the refusal to even have a vote for  years !-- No I better sign off and keep my mouth shut !-- The man lied and manipulated a lot of good people and that's  a dam shame !-- U can't hold it against people for wanting change but they got swayed by a con artist aided by a foreign power --They were tricked !-- Where do we go from here ?


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  i'm not going to lie it is driving me crazy having this dirt in my room  I think I might just have to rip the Home Depot grab a little Rubbermaid container and make a small  set up for them just so I can get them out of that dirty nasty stinky dirt hahah  PS I really hate  dirt unless I'm Rippin in my side-by-side  I can't wait for these girls to be dropped in to the water and doing their thing just so I can send Billy a picture wonder if it'll drive him hahaha  crazy


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's funny Bud!  Send ol' Billy some water pics!  Kraven, I used to love Tom T. Hall!  That's a beautiful song, but made me want to cry!  That's why I don't listen to "country" music much, if any.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Think I will. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490082389900.jpg


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Think I will.



Hahahaha :48:


----------



## Keef

My face hurting and got me in a foul mood and not fit for polite company but judging from my face -- U in the Southeast ? -- There's  a bad storm coming next several days gonna be worse than most some places! -- Be careful out there !-- Don't know how much I be around next couple days depends on my pain !-- I don't need to be on here in a foul mood stirring sheet up that's for sure ! - Later !-- Serious about the storm pay attention to the weather people!


----------



## Kraven

Whew, me and the ol hippy just back from a beach fishing trip. He was cleaning them as fast as I could catch them....filet's in the fridge.


----------



## Keef

San Antonio may soon join Austin and Houston in the cite and release for small amounts of weed !--- Ya'll ain't down to ole Keef yet but hot dam I didn't expect to live long enough to see this much !-- May be a little thing to U guys but means the world to me !


----------



## WeedHopper

212,,,,,,,,,,,,thats how fast my heart was beating per minute when they took me to the hospital yesterday from work. Hope that never happens again. Damn that scared the holy **** out of me. My heart did some weird crap. Doc said it  was the 5 cups of coffee my dumb *** had in a short time. Cant do that when you already have had heart problems.  Ouch,,,,,,,


----------



## WoodHippy

Damn Hopper you okay. You might need to slow down a bit.
Evening Folks. I went to work, Nothing to do, Left by 9 am.


----------



## oldfogey8

yikes! feel better. decaf is not an option. for me anyway...


----------



## Kraven

WH damn man, be careful....caffeine kills fosure. 1 cup bro, thats all thats needed...never said how big the cup could be though !!


----------



## oldfogey8

baby steps keef. i hope it continues to improve in tejas.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im okay today guys. I mean ive been good ever since my open heart surgery.  I do alot of physical work,,,just keep forgetting i aint 30 anymore. ..lol.......yehaaaaaaaa
Plus i drink my coffee, ,strong and black,,,but not 5 cups in an hour. Lol


----------



## Keef

Dam Hopper !-- U get well soon Cuz !-- Start eating some them firecrackers regularly !-- I got off my BP meds eating caps -- 3 doses a day -- Low grade buzz all da time -- Yes it will slow U down some but U got to find a place in the middle where U --O.K. !-- I drink several cups of coffee a day !- I have to have some coffee sometimes to try to keep the caps from melting me !-- The mind wants to do things the body shouldn't do !-- We got to find some place in the middle !-- Sometimes I take too much sometimes I don't take enough but I'm no longer a slave to doctors medicine ! -- I don't do doctors !


----------



## Keef

I had some Nurse Larry I forgot about !-- I think it is helping !-- Pain make me a pain in the a** !-- I need some relief !


----------



## Keef

Public Service Announcement !-- If U get caught catching yourself a seafood supper with a cast net U in trouble -- Why that the best seafood ? 

View attachment 20170322_200502.jpg


----------



## Keef

Me and Nurse Larry just sit down to a Steve Winwood -- Eric Clapton play list !-- My BP and pulse be fine -- My mind ? -- Maybe a little melty --like I like it ? --Sure U can do it !-- But can U do it high -high -high ?--  Back to Dear Mr. Fantasy -- Maybe  some Cream too !-- Got my play list on my phone !--I check in later !


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> 212,,,,,,,,,,,,thats how fast my heart was beating per minute when they took me to the hospital yesterday from work. Hope that never happens again. Damn that scared the holy **** out of me. My heart did some weird crap. Doc said it  was the 5 cups of coffee my dumb *** had in a short time. Cant do that when you already have had heart problems.  Ouch,,,,,,,




WHAT????? Did your heart do tachycardia or something? Was it really just the coffee?  Don't you worry me this week WH.. love ya man.. be careful.

'Keef so glad you have the other nurse with you tonight, your shrimp looks very good.. yum


----------



## Keef

Evening Rose !-- Breed me another one !-- I grow da hell out some Nurse Larry! -- Look at it ? -- She don't lie !
I don't grow a lot but I throwdown on quality with anyone if U like ? 

View attachment 20170322_210945-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose my other Nurse is working tonight ! -- I miss her and bout ready for her to come home awhile !

When Texas "Catch and Release " for weed possession finally makes it to the coast ? -- 
They gonna find out the Dank is already here ! 

Umbra -- I don't got pics today but that GDP-X-BPU ?--- Breed me another looks like that I be a happy man !
Oh!-That's  right U already did !-- I am very pleased with what I grow and most was bred or came thru one of U !-- O.F.C. been very to good to Keef !-- Thank U ! -- I'm make some seed to share soon !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Evening Rose !-- Breed me another one !-- I grow da hell out some Nurse Larry! -- Look at it ? -- She don't lie !
> I don't grow a lot but I throwdown on quality with anyone if U like ?



 Damn buddy that looks tasty


----------



## yarddog

morning guys. hopper, be careful man, coffee will make my heart jump a beat sometimes.    i try and limit to one cup a day. i don't make it at home because i will drink it till the pot is gone.
glad you had fun kraven.


----------



## WeedHopper

They say anytime you have had Heart Surgery you are prone to Afib. So i have to be more careful . Stimulants can cause problems too,,,,so it was probably a bad idea to drink so much stong coffee with heart disease.  Like yarddog i have a few skips before,,,but this was horrible. I almost passed out and it lasted untill the Doc messaged my artery in my neck at the emergency room. 
Anyway thanks for caring guys.
Hope yall have a great day.
Love ya Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, we care. If you took a big breath would that stop it? I worry.

Good morning all.  Keef, i have some Nurse Larry about a month from harvest, i will be glad to have her in the house again.

I am sure you will be glad when dd is in the house again.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had a good night. Great coworkers.  Today & tomorrow off; be glad when I have more than 2 days in a row off.  Hopper, you be careful with that coffee!  That is a scary feeling from what people say. At least they didn't have to shock you.  You all have a great day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490070905795.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- I might live! --
Rose --I'd like to apologize for my outburst yesterday !-- It was out of line ! -- I have trouble controlling emotions sometimes when I been hurting awhile !-- 
I work to do today !


----------



## giggy

Morning folks.  Hopper slow down on the coffee bro or go to decaf. Rose the shoulder is better but not back to full yet. Looking at another month yet. I'm dragging a$$ this morning so it's coffee and a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Let me hit that Giggy ? -- Sounds like we on the same schedule -- That one arm stuff gets old quick !-- We just got to find another way !-- I was having trouble working a weed eater cause it was too much for my left arm so I finally sit down and made me a strap thing !-- I can run it with one arm now !-- Shoulda done that long time ago !
Mid 80's at the beach with sun --Water temp is low 70's -- Sounds like a fine day ? -- Wind gonna be blowing 45 mph with higher gust !-- U go over to the beach today U get sandblasted ! -- I'm running RO water today !
Get veg back on track !--


----------



## Rosebud

forced apricot blossoms for your spring viewing pleasure.
View attachment DSCF4669.jpg​


----------



## N.E.wguy

mmmmmm 

View attachment 20170322_172018.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to a great start hay umbra  I got a question for you do you think the Mendocino Purp  would be good crossed with the nurse  Larry boy  my goal is to put a little bit more weight on the Mendocino without losing potency or quality  I would really appreciate your two cents on this


----------



## yarddog

pretty flowers rose, i like spring time. as soon as everything bloomed here, we had a few days of 20 degree nights, killed most flowers... looks kind of like a dogwood blossom


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to a great start hay umbra  I got a question for you do you think the Mendocino Purp  would be good crossed with the nurse  Larry boy  my goal is to put a little bit more weight on the Mendocino without losing potency or quality  I would really appreciate your two cents on this


Honestly Bud, I have no idea. I have never grown Nurse Larry or your cut of Mendo. They all look good in a photo, lol.


----------



## Kraven

Good morning all, busy day here since I fished all day yesterday with the ol hippy.


----------



## N.E.wguy

moreee


----------



## N.E.wguy

mmmmmm 

View attachment 20170322_220928.jpg


View attachment 20170322_220116.jpg


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Changing out filters and any spray manifold that not spraying right  -- needed to be done for a few days ! -- Running RO water -- I need bout 44-45 gallons !-- Tedious measuring nutes into one gallon jugs --Yes I got a plan to fix that --but for now  I use 1 gallon milk jugs -- 3 and 5 gallons water jugs -- I don't know why but I don't like what I see in veg! -- So I empty the boxes and clean and start with fresh nute water !-- I been topping off those boxes without changing the nute water for coming up on 3 months ? -- I had to see how far I could take it !-- Think I found the wall !-- 
Bud -- Why U want to cross something on Nurse Larry ? -- She don't need no help !-- Unless ---U just got a boy Nurse ? -- I might have something put some weight on your purp !-- If U only got a boy Nurse ? -- Get me some pollen and I make U some more seed !-- I have yet to ship live fresh cuts -- Don't mean I won't !
Back to work !


----------



## Keef

Morning NE !-- I'd have to hit that to be sure but it sure looks good !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey Rose my other Nurse is working tonight ! -- I miss her and bout ready for her to come home awhile !
> 
> When Texas "Catch and Release " for weed possession finally makes it to the coast ? --
> They gonna find out the Dank is already here !
> 
> Umbra -- I don't got pics today but that GDP-X-BPU ?--- Breed me another looks like that I be a happy man !
> Oh!-That's  right U already did !-- I am very pleased with what I grow and most was bred or came thru one of U !-- O.F.C. been very to good to Keef !-- Thank U ! -- I'm make some seed to share soon !


Keef, finish out the snowdiesel and we can talk then. Got a few things in the fire.


----------



## umbra

looks like there is a gorilla glue corp and they are suing people, lol

http://www.cannabizoo.com/business/gorilla-glue-corp-files-lawsuit-stop-growing-gorilla-glue-strain/


----------



## Keef

I got a couple more Snow Desiel  cuts to take then it's on Umbra !--- Soon as I was seeing hair and no balls I pulled the little lady back to veg. -- I haven't smoked it yet but it's  in my pocket !---I be running a mess of clones when it's time !-- I'm gonna put Bud's Strawberry Rhino on the Strawberry Desiel  thing U bred !-- Truth be known I don't really have much interest in breeding -- I'd rather grow stuff ya'll breed !-- Is that wrong ? -- I just seen so much fine sheet up in here that it's plain to me I'm out classed in breeding and I'm just fine with that! -- -- I be a tester grower or whatever if it means I be smoking fine stuff like this !


----------



## Keef

Some pics 
My little Snow Desiel 
One box got at least a dozen varieties of little mothers in half square meter  and room for the rest !
Then there's  some more descendents of that Snow Lotus mom in a Black Berry Snow Lotus and Blue T.E. -- ( Umbra's B.B. King on a child of the Snow Lotus called the Tranquil Elephantizer !) 
Not sure what else I took a pic of !-- Wait I think there was a pic of Umbra's GDP-x- BPU ? 
What the hell do I know ? 

View attachment 20170323_115043.jpg


View attachment 20170323_114510-1.jpg


View attachment 20170323_115057.jpg


View attachment 20170323_115020.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra U set the bar kinda high with this one !-- Gonna be hard to beat ? 

View attachment 20170323_115300-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud -- Second pic with my reveg mothers by left of NL ? --U can see the Intended for that Strawberry pollen !-- I can't let that boy get loose !-- I end up with all sorts of seed !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- Second pic with my reveg mothers by left of NL ? --U can see the Intended for that Strawberry pollen !-- I can't let that boy get loose !-- I end up with all sorts of seed !



 For sure buddy I sure hope we get some kind of strawberry funk out of it :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I have a double strawberry diesel that smells interesting.


----------



## Keef

We all grow and things differently -- Since I'm change nutes after almost 3 months -- Wanted to show U what I'm doing now and what pushed me to see how long I could run plants without a change out !-- 1st though ain't nothing I do is  permanent !-- I 'm in the middle of changing from a 4 box rotation to 4 groups of 2 boxes !-- 
Anyway The pics kinda explain it and why I gotta do small plants for now if U think about trying to do this with big plants !-- I just jump in and figure out what I'm doing later !-- Also no way in hell I'm doing this to all my boxes every 2 weeks ! 

View attachment 20170323_162247.jpg


View attachment 20170323_163557.jpg


----------



## Keef

Slide the old box out put a new one in it's place add nutes- water and pump assembly adjust everything !

Replace lid with plants !
Water house plants and yard with old nute water !


----------



## Keef

Local custom I like to call " Trolling for Sharks " --Make me feel way too much like a big fishing lure !-- Seen a guy riding one them along about 10 feet in the air !--I ain't afraid !-- But I ain't doing it ! 

View attachment 20170323_170630-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
1 out of 3 GDP X BPU Cracked open. Give the other 2 a few more days. I really would not mind 1 boy. Waiting on the new lights. Then I will have room to start a few more. 
Keef I do not want to be a human size top water lure either.
Off to finish Dinner.


----------



## Keef

I hope they work for U Hippy !-- That pic is deceiving -- Ginger pup and I only stayed long enough to get the pic -- sand blowing hard !

I might be brain damaged but I can still learn !-- I lost a gun fight with an alligator that didn't even have a gun  -- I ain't even getting in no knife fight with a shark !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I have wanted to kite surf forever!  Still want to!  Skiing with the wind on the ocean-- would be exhilarating!  Good afternoon OFC; hope everyone's feeling fine. Rose, beautiful Apricot flowers & I think they look like Dogwood flowers too, pretty. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490279185513.jpg


----------



## Keef

I was just telling D.D. that before I went and took the pic of the kite boarder I was looking at -- 2 Seat Light Sport Airplanes !-- Told her I think it's  a sign from God !-- He wants me to have an airplane !-- Dog go look at the light sport planes -- Might be what U learn to fly in !-- I need to pick me only out !---  and before U ask they get offended if U ask how many pounds one cost !


----------



## umbra

http://youtu.be/MSNLdyU1eYw


----------



## Keef

No Umbra I ain't down with that !-- I told U as a young man I did scuba for the local fire dept. ? -- I did something similar to them water jet flyers on the end of a fire hose with 300 psi !-- U can't run and leave one man on the hose !-- So no !-- Looks a lot like those water wriggler toys from back in the day !-- U  could put one on the end of a water hose and watch it beat your children !


----------



## Keef

Looks about as safe as a pogo stick -- Roller blades or a unicycle ! -- What the purpose of that water flyer or is it really for the amusement of the other lookers ? -- Strap someone in everyone get a safe distance away -- Turn it on and watch while it beats him half to death ?-- I admit I would like to get an epic buzz working and watch a novice learn !-- Strap it to me ? -- No I'm good !


----------



## mrcane

Oh yeah I am full..nice roast chicken dinner...now some nice nurse larry..:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Listening to some CSNY. 4 dead in Ohio.  Such anguish.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy fry-day.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, off to do some shopping with the wifey. Hope everyone has a great day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Got no plan for the day ! --


----------



## oldfogey8

do bong hits give you rhythm? i have none. at all. kinda like navin from the jerk. but did some bongs last night and played my guitar and was surprised to find i had rhythm. 

brownied up for the day. hope everyone has a good day...


----------



## Keef

Morning  O.F. -- I must not be smoking enough I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket !-- I guess weed  could make U think know U had rhythm -- I get high enough I feel like I'm bullet proof !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just for you Hopper!  Stay well! Good morning OFC!  Raining here this morning.  GDP x BR!   Nothing more to say! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490366340253.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone glad to hear everyone is off to an excellent start pretty bummed out those babies I got from that guy the pink Kush purple Kush OG Kush Bubba Kush were completely covered in mould and had  little white creators  I sure wish out brought my loop with me when I want to buy them   hopefully I can save them or I'm going to be on the hunt for some new beans because I got rid of most of my old part because I wasn't happy with them I have a couple left but that's it so hopefully these things work out pretty dumb on my half  to be counting my chickens before they hatch


----------



## yarddog

damn budlight. that guy does not sound like someone i would ever want to do business with. he does not condone certain types of growing, and now he sold you tainted plants...


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> damn budlight. that guy does not sound like someone i would ever want to do business with. he does not condone certain types of growing, and now he sold you tainted plants...



 Yeah man it's super sucks I just don't know who to be more mad at him or myself  I just figured out a super high price I was going to be getting quality plants and I was so excited in such a rush to get out the door to go pick them up I totally forgot my loop and without it I'm  damn near  blind as a bat   How's the bike running pretty good


----------



## oldfogey8

lol Keef. You are prolly right. My x-ray vision seemed particularly sharp too


----------



## Rosebud

OF got rhythm?  LOL, better late than never.  I think we all need to smoke what you are smoking. 
 Good rainy morning OFC!  

Bummer Bud, people have no class to hand out crap like that.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> OF got rhythm?  LOL, better late than never.  I think we all need to smoke what you are smoking.
> Good rainy morning OFC!
> 
> Bummer Bud, people have no class to hand out crap like that.



 I will have to agree with you Rose I wish the world had more people like us the ofc in it  it really does make me sick how many people are  about quantity and not quality when it comes to medicine you should always take care of it and make sure it's top-notch before you give it to someone else


----------



## yarddog

hey bud, its running good. i swapped sprockets, went one tooth larger n the front, and three teeth smaller on the rear sprocket. dropped my rpms a good bit, makes for a good open road cruising speed now. now i am going to focus on getting my 250 street bike running right. building it for a road legal bike to be able to take to the road courses and also ride a little on the street.


----------



## oldfogey8

I have my electric guitar hooked up to an effects peddle that has a digital delay and if you are in sync/in rhythm with it. You kinda set up a constructive wave (kinda like the edge from U2). I had it last night. Gone this morning. I had a couple of chord progressions pop into my head too that are gone now. Bummin'...


----------



## Kraven

Wow, BL...looks like your gonna have to bring out the big guns to clear these babies....hope they are tough enough....at this point don't play, you will be taking cuts from these anyway and scrapping the donors due to the ugly mess they arrived in....tbh it kinda pisses me off BL.....gives us all a bad name!

Just dropped 1.5K on a car i'm giving to my BIL.....it was time...i drove it 7 years and never had it in the shop, needed all new brakes...the whole system, plus all the coils went bad so 4 of them are not cheap, it's the labor.....I don't complain...it takes 30 mins to just get it unbuckled to do the job x 4.....love me some Asian designs..... So after new tires and a new battery, he has a damn near new car with only 50k miles. I simply replaced most everything to ensure he gets a square deal...it feels good to be able to help family.....plus now the hunt is on for a 1968 Chevy C-10 step side.....Time to make my hot rod truck


----------



## yarddog

i have all kinds of stuff i think of when i ride after smoking, and when i get home they are all a distant memory. if pot does help you be creative, then it only helps if you can remember it long enough to put it on paper. haha


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Wow, BL...looks like your gonna have to bring out the big guns to clear these babies....hope they are tough enough....at this point don't play, you will be taking cuts from these anyway and scrapping the donors due to the ugly mess they arrived in....tbh it kinda pisses me off BL.....gives us all a bad name!
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped 1.5K on a car i'm giving to my BIL.....it was time...i drove it 7 years and never had it in the shop, needed all new brakes...the whole system, plus all the coils went bad so 4 of them are not cheap, it's the labor.....I don't complain...it takes 30 mins to just get it unbuckled to do the job x 4.....love me some Asian designs..... So after new tired and a new battery, he has a damn near new car with only 50k miles. I simply replaced most everything to ensure he gets a square deal...it feels good to be able to help family.....plus now the hunt is on for a 1968 Chevy C-10 step side.....Time to make my hot rod truck







 I pulled them all out of the Pete pucks that they were in  mixed up a bunch of peroxide and water then drop them in to the bucket and gave them a good shake trimmed off most of the big fan leaves then gave him a real good rinse under the tap for a couple minutes hopefully they survive this kind of abuse  just not sure if the peroxide water will kill whatever bugs were on it I don't even know what they were they look like little white worms or mini Catapillar's  anyways this is how they look I figured I'd give them a few days to recoup and then hit them with some names oil or whatever it's called


----------



## Kraven

Have you seen any fliers, sounds like root aphids imho without seeing the actual bug, if you can get a shot of it I'll tell what to kill it with. Looking closer at the picture i see what could be RA damage or...the dreaded russet mites....they are really really small so very hard to spot, but the new growth does have a damaged look to it.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Have you seen any fliers, sounds like root aphids imho without seeing the actual bug, if you can get a shot of it I'll tell what to kill it with. Looking closer at the picture i see what could be RA damage or...the dreaded russet mites....they are really really small so very hard to spot, but the new growth does have a damaged look to it.



I took a really good look with my loop at them today couldn't really see anything  but it's only been one day I noticed when I was cleaning them up yesterday I did see like a little black aphid dead in the cabinet  and the ones that were crawling on the leaf almost looked like little  white  creamy colour  miniature  maggots


----------



## Budlight

Kraven this is the closest picture of what I seen on them that I can find on Google








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven

Hmmm kinda looks like the larval stage of fungus gnats or spring tails. Have you seen any fliers or just walkers? FG will really kill clones fast and make them look like the new growth...how did the root system look? Man i hate it when people get so greedy they serve crap like you were given. I would be in touch with him and asking some questions personally.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Hmmm kinda looks like the larval stage of fungus gnats or spring tails. Have you seen any fliers or just walkers? FG will really kill clones fast and make them look like the new growth...how did the root system look? Man i hate it when people get so greedy they serve crap like you were given. I would be in touch with him and asking some questions personally.



 He's avoiding me when I call he won't answer no I haven't seen any flying they just look like they were crawling the roots didn't look too bad but it was hard to tell because a lot of them broke off when I was taking  The skin off of the  Pete puck  but there was quite a bit of roots


----------



## Kraven

Well hopefully the good washing got them gone, guy is a smuck in my book. Period


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Well hopefully the good washing got them gone, guy is a smuck in my book. Period



 I couldn't agree with you more but on the bright side I got a  ball  of scissor hash from the deep chunk and some night shade on the go I was saving them for a rainy day I guess this is a rainy day  hope you're having a good day so far man


----------



## Kraven

Wake up old people.....time for a wake and bake....anyone....:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks Have coffee and my pipe. Got thing to pot up in veg, Waiting for the lights to come on.


----------



## giggy

I'm awake still waiting on my coffee.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC.....Chai tea and Nurse Larry....:48:


----------



## yarddog

Morning guys.    I drove a 1966 c-10 step side for a while when I was younger.   Had a 327 3 speed auto.   Tongue in groove oak bed.    I am going to slowly modify my 2005 gmc work truck.   When the automatic transmission goes out I will replace it with a six speed manual from a 3500 truck.  The v6 in it now will never die but it will be replaced with a 6 liter v8.  Instead of selling it nd spending $15000 on another truck I would rather spend less than 10k and make exactly what I want/need.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds like a good plan YD. The 68 C-10 was my first hot rod me and my dad built at age 15. 350 CID punched .90 over to make it a 383 4 bolt mains. Balanced and blue printed, custom cam grind, edelbrock hi rise intake with a Holly 750 cfm double pumper 4 barrel carb. Custom tuned headers and a bunch more....she was a hand full under power. Now I'm gonna find one and build a 400 small block power house, got the tranny guy lined up...his daddy built the first TH400 with a hi stall converter and shift kit. This time i'm going back with a muncie 4 speed. I ran 4/11 in the rear end but will step up to a taller gear probably, my goal is torque and HP and I really don't need to be fast just quick.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks,,Breakfast and OJ. Cant have my coffee,,,,damnt.
Gonna mow the yard. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Good morning WH, glad your home and getting to rest. Hope the grand daughter is doing well...and the rest of the family too. Uhmm did the doc take you off caffeine...or are you just taking a break ?


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> Morning guys.    I drove a 1966 c-10 step side for a while when I was younger.   Had a 327 3 speed auto.   Tongue in groove oak bed.    I am going to slowly modify my 2005 gmc work truck.   When the automatic transmission goes out I will replace it with a six speed manual from a 3500 truck.  The v6 in it now will never die but it will be replaced with a 6 liter v8.  Instead of selling it nd spending $15000 on another truck I would rather spend less than 10k and make exactly what I want/need.



 I agree with you it's better to build what you want exactly for a quarter of the price then to go out and buy  some new piece of junk  I know when the motor dies in my old 6 L I'm sure not going to buy a new truck I'm just going to go by I 98 12 valve  cummins  and drop that baby in there with like you said a 6 speed I'd rather spend 10 gees doing that then go out and spend 10  tons of money  on a new Chevy  as far as I'm concerned they killed Chevy and 89


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Wh, i hope you can have one cup at least of good coffee. 

wondering how ness is. How is Keef? How is DD? how is all you?


----------



## Kraven

I have not seen ness is a great while, hope her and TJ are doing well. Good morning Rose, we missed you for the last few days


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Kraven, Glad you and the old hippy had fun this week.  Did you tell us that it was time for us old people to get up???? ya punk kid?  :vap-Bong_smoker:

I am about to put a nug of amnesia haze in my pipe. Hey Kraven, my plants look so much better since moving the light...duh, THANK YOU i will go take a pic for you to see the growth in just a week. woohoo. 
Today is my sisters service. Be glad when that is over.


----------



## Kraven

My heart is with you and your family Rose, even though it was time it's still not easy closing some chapters in life. I know your strong and resilient, but you too will need to grieve a life time full of memories. You know I'm always a call away. The Amnesia Haze sounds pretty epic, I have yet to grow/ try some. I'm super glad the plants are happy, just a few tweaks to the way you usually do things under HID lighting. Your such a good grower your gonna be crushing it under the LED really quickly. I always figured the first run is a teaching run, once you see the whole process from start to finish once, you will instinctively know what changes you need to make the next time and usually thats the grow that completely sells you on the tech. Try to get through the day, lots of hugs and tears are good...both in happiness and sadness. :heart:


----------



## Budlight

Hope my buddy Keef is OK Mr. missing in action his face must be really bothered him hope you  start feel better buddy


----------



## Kraven

Hope he is just busy with DD or something cool like that.....


----------



## Keef

Hard night -- long day -- Face won't stop hurting  !-- Cyclops ain't fit to be around polite company !-- Kilt a smart phone when I was like this one time !--I don't want to shoot nothing today !-- I be better another day !

Yo Texas !-- I got something for U !--Right here ! 

View attachment 20170325_181714.jpg


View attachment 20170325_181819.jpg


View attachment 20170325_181853-1.jpg


View attachment 20170325_181643-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Took enough caps to be in that place ya'll call overdose !-- Might take some more !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Took enough caps to be in that place ya'll call overdose !-- Might take some more !



 Have a good nap and I hope you start to feel better soon my friend


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice pics keef , hope ya feel better

sorry for your loss rb

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you NE .

Keef i hope you feel better soon, sorry you hurt.  Don't shoot anything, please. Unless, oh never mind.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- We all got our own cross to hear !-- I'll get better !-- Only thing been giving me any pleasure has been the look on those guys faces when they had to pull that repeal and replace bill on Obamacare !-- Feds onto them they now !-- I hope they can manage to put that slimy Bannon in jail !-- That whole illegitimate group going down ! --


----------



## Keef

My angry music --U 2 and GreenDay Day -- The Saints are Coming -- Watch the video -- I was there !-- Went down just like that !


----------



## Budlight

Keef those plants are looking unbelievably fine :48:


----------



## DirtyDiana

Allergies are awful right now!  Had a nusy, but manageable night. Thought I'd say good morning & good night.  Having a few more tokes & going down; gotta do another shift tonight.  Have a good day all! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490408563629.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone happy  wake and bake :48:


----------



## giggy

Morning yall bunch of pot heads happy sunday. Coffee brewing and theres something in my bowl that needs to catch fire.  Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

What up giggy.
Hope yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It lives !-- Worst seems to be over !-- Got pharming to do ain't got time to hurt !


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning My Friends    Overcast rainy tried to get a steelhead fishing trip in got run out by  high water ...O well will try again this week.. 
   ..Time to puff little this Gdp XBr  seems dry enough to smoke sticky smells of grapes ...
                ..............:48:..........


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
 DD, sleep well honeybunch.

So did you guys see the thread grasshopper started about curing?  I think it is very interesting to hang the whole plant.

Cane bummer about your trip.  You can smoke gdp in the morning? you are good. I would need a nap. We had a bit of sun  yesterday and i got a few roses pruned. now to hit the front yard.. Could I borrow a new body please?


----------



## Keef

I didn't find the thread Rose !-- I need to go see what my buddy Hopper be talking about !-- I run my midgets but I take my little girls trim them green on the vine and hang the whole little plants !-- Thought that was the way it was done !-- I do like Rose's trimming machine !-- Mine hang about a week in 50 ish % humidity then I take the bud off the vine to finish drying !


----------



## Rosebud

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74571


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose Thanks !-- Read the linked article -- Interesting but I'm still doing it my way but it ain't that far off !
Only real difference is I trim green then hang the plant for a week or so to dry -- After that I take the bud off the vine and it goes into a Callander or something that allows air to dry it slowly for another week or so -- Then I jar it without a lid for about another week before I cap it ! -- 
Rose I revegged the base of that Purple Haze because I mixed up the cuts from the 2 phenos !-- I'm about to harvest that base again -- Think I'll reveg it and run it one more time !-- Did the same with GDP-X-B.R. but it is still in veg !


----------



## Rosebud

sounds good keef.  I have such low humidity it wouldn't work unless I added some to the room.  I think i will try it with one plant to see.

Good morning giggy. Everyone i know is having shoulder surgery.

Ness had her knees on the 13th.. hope she is doing ok.


----------



## Keef

I thought it was next month Rose !-- She gonna be hurting BAD !-- No other way to say it !-- It is a brutal operation !-- I'm lucky that the humidity runs around 50% in the grow room and house most times -- When we have to run the heat humidity can get very low !-- What I do is place a box or bucket of water in the grow room !-- Use the lid like a valve !-- Humidity is too low I open the box more so more water can evaporate !
I go back later and check the humidity and adjust again !-- I don't know much but it seems to work !


----------



## Keef

I need to get out and run some more gas thru the scooter !-- Kinda got lucky -- D.D. cousin thought he was selling her a lemon in that scooter -- One thing gave that away ! -- He told her lots of times at stop signs it will die and U have to restart it !-- Fuel system was Gummed up !-- She idles just fine now !- I get this tank of gas and fuel system cleaner ran thru it I'll have a fine little scooter !-- It's  not a real motorcycle but it'll do fine !-- Just needs a sidecar for my pups !


----------



## Keef

Dam this Watermelon -- This gonna take some time !-- I realized the other day with weed and wine I'm working with manipulating terepenes -the things that give smell and taste !-- Freshly made brandy is not what it will be with time !-- Same with weed -- Fresh dried weed is not the end result !-- Both require U know how they will develop !-- I'm still learning !-- That Strawberry Brandy ? -- I nailed it !--Got to balance sweetness to bring out those flavorful terepenes !--  The watermelon will get there !-- Blackberry season be here soon !-


----------



## Kraven

Depends on my mood but I hang them whole at times, others I wet trim and hang branches and at other times I grab the spin pro and put them on drying racks....tbh it all smokes / tastes the same no matter my method. I will agree that proper drying / curing is  what determines the final result and if your not doing one or both well it really does not matter what your doing during the grow.


----------



## Keef

Help me O.F.C. !-- Scooter wouldn't start after sitting for 2 days -- Pretty sure I got the fuel system cleaned up !-- I need to look up make and model !-- Wanted to check if I was getting a spark when it wouldn't start this morning !-- I put my charger on it and went and turned it over every once in awhile and like before it finally fired up !-- Once it fires it starts right up !-- I'll start by replacing the spark plug -- Where I go from there if that don't fix my problem -- They got a magneto or new stuff use computer parts ?


----------



## Keef

Maybe my scooter looks exactly like this !-- Not like U can just pop the spark plug wire off and check for spark !-- Dirty Bastids got to put it all behind fairings and stuff !--Dam thier evil souls ! 

View attachment 20170326_142534.jpg


----------



## Kraven

I like it keef.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Preparing my mind for whatever "crap" I have to "handle" at work tonight!   You never know what to expect with babies or children!  Wake & bake, if anyone wants to join me! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490321089960.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Thsts disgusting DD,,but very real,,,yehaaaaaaaaa. 
Keef,,ya big sissy, ,,try a Sportster,,,a little more manly.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Be a waste of power Hopper ! -- Any place I'm going around here the highest speed limit is 55 !-- Wouldn't bother me if it was pink and had a pink helmet !-- Just a tool to me !


----------



## Keef

Hey ya'll know about these 25 lb Brahma Chickens ? -- Gonna need some for the Stoner Ranch -- A 15 lb coyote verses a 25 lb rooster with spurs !-- That would be a sight to behold !-- 12 lb rooster bout ate my lunch !-- He jumped me ya'll !-- I fought him to a standstill and we both decided to just back away slowly !-- I waited till dark to jump his a** -- Cause it wasn't over !-- They say that old rooster died of natural causes !-- I didn't disagree --call me what U want !


----------



## Keef

Had to watch my news shows today !-- Poor guy had his feelings hurt !-- Steve Bannon making a list for retribution !!-- Somebody need to stuff that idiot back down whatever hole they pulled him out of !-- All he want to do is make America White Again !-- They won't let him so he be all mad !-- Ha !


----------



## N.E.wguy

I had a close friend tell me they were thinking of killing themselves and i thought i expressed enough love and since compassion to convince this person who has 2 kids & 2 yrs sober that not only do the three of us atleast love her but really the whole worlds not that bad...   

she tried to kill her self she is in icu and just asking for prayers that she makes it


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man NE that is very tough. I am sorry. I learned from a friend that did suicide that we (I) couldn't stop her. Don't blame yourself, you did your best and it was up to her. I am sending prayers that she lives and knows how loved she is. This is a hard world lately and forever I guess.  Don't be hard on yourself, please.

So I learned from shopping at the marijuana store that I would like to grow MK Ultra and Amnesia Haze.   I think i will look into those strains to grow.. have no idea if they are super expensive.

OK, you OFC, get up and smoke pot, what are you waiting for. it is your job.


----------



## yarddog

morning guys, foggy weekend. ade brownies with hash, ate two Saturday night and fell off the face of reality. lol uncontrollable laughter, i was blitzed.. woke up Sunday morning even more skewed than i was when i fell asleep. i was high till after lunch, i think 1 brownie was too much.   i put the rest in the freezer for later. lol
NE guy, i feel for you. nothing feels more helpless than loving someone that is sick like that.  I have had a few times where i was truly afraid for a loved one,  I hope she gets help and gets stable. thinking of you..


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Dog --That's  why I throttle it back some and use caps !-- Just makes it easier to control dose !-- I been that high a few times -- O.K. !--I been that high more than twice !

Rose MK stand for Master Kush ? -- I don't know why I like Master Kush but I do !

I need to break the loop out !-Some of them I don't want lots of amber !- Should be able to start taking some down ! -- Right Now I'm just starting to feel my morning caps !-- 

Like the Lady said !--Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !--  Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

NE -- Best Wishes to U and your friend !-- I lost a baby brother to suicide not long ago -It's  hard on those left behind !-- Dying is easy !-- Living is the hard part !


----------



## umbra

NE It is tough. Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. My ex is bi polar with psychotic features and suicidal tendencies. You and your friend are in my thoughts. Keef, the MK Ultra has nothing to do with Master Kush. It was a secret government program of mind control. My 1st breeding was MK Ultra x Lemon Thai. TCVG and I traded beans and TCVG told me it was miles ahead of anything he ever bred. He encouraged me to make more seeds and keep on trying. And I still try, lol.
Son is heading to East Coast to see his Mom. Even though he has a return ticket, I have doubts he will come back. I think my moving to Cali was tougher on him than I thought it would be. Sometimes it seems like nothing I do ever turns out right.


----------



## Keef

I know about it Umbra !-- MK Ultra was another shameful time in history !-- I just thought surely it had to do with a reference to that  !-- I still like my Master Kush !


----------



## mrcane

NE...Prayers go out to your friend ...been there 
Umbra..don't be hard on Umbra I have been smoking on just a couple things that you have gotten right...
.............:48:..........
.......


----------



## Keef

Umbra --I second what Cane say !-- If what U do breeding is wrong ? -- Don't be right !--


----------



## yarddog

umbra, he is growing into a man, he is figuring out what and where he wants to be in life.  no telling where he may end up. I/m sure you want you him to stay close to you though..


----------



## umbra

Hey guys I wasn't fishing for compliments. I was just venting some of my frustration. YD, yes he is growing into a man. From the East Coast, Cali sounds like the land of opportunity with a chance to make a mark in this new business. There is a lot of press about all the new businesses and on IG or FB you see bud photos of some serious dank. No one really talks about what it takes to get there. Now I know what it takes, and so does my son. When he was at college, I had no real issues about him being away. I was in my comfort space with friends, family, and all the other trappings of security. It was easy. In Cali, I don't really have any of those things, so with him not here I would feel even more lost and alone than I already feel.
When I went thru the divorce, we were ordered by the court to submit to a complete psych eval. I later learned that my ex refused to cooperate and refused all the psych testing. I took all the tests and I show signs of social anxiety. I am not very comfortable around people and I don't always know what to do in social settings. The conclusion was it was partly the epilepsy, partly the way I was treated by those who knew I had epilepsy, and of course eating phenobarbital 3x a day keeps you a little out of it. It all makes me feel a bit isolated.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I wasn't giving U a complement to build your ego up !-- It was purely selfish on my part !-- I want some more that stuff like U breed !-- I hate to be the one to tell U the bad news but U ain't special when it comes to social / mental problems up in here !-- I'm pretty much a Hermit myself !-- Plus I'm old and an opinionated a**hole !-- Ask around ? -- Anyway -- As flawed as I am I just try to be the best Keef I can be !
The last decade or so my only interaction with my daughter has been at family funerals !- Not looking for any sympathy either -- She happy in her socialite world and I don't want to be a part of that world !-- I'm doing fairly well most times !-- I wish her well but we don't get along ! -- This double whammy from these fronts hurt me pretty good but I'll get better !-- I have everytime so far anyway !--


----------



## giggy

Afternoon ofc hope all are well. NE sorry to hear this.  I've lost two real good friends to suicide. Prayers and thoughts to yall.


----------



## Keef

Way back someone said U sure post a lot ! -- Get a life !-- Dude this is pretty much my life !- My friendship circle -support group or whatever U want to call it !-- I got no idea how the O.F.C. became whatever it has become but I do enjoy hanging with U guys ! -
How's the shoulder Giggy ?


----------



## yarddog

OFC, i must confess.... i have a mistress, well had her for about two years now. maybe more. time flies..
she is amazing.

I have a love affair with cannabis. lol, she has my heart!! she takes up my time, a little here, a lot there. and she takes some of my money.. but she smokes oh so goood!!


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Way back someone said U sure post a lot ! -- Get a life !-- Dude this is pretty much my life !- My friendship circle -support group or whatever U want to call it !-- I got no idea how the O.F.C. became whatever it has become but I do enjoy hanging with U guys ! -
> How's the shoulder Giggy ?



 I'm with you My friend :48:


----------



## Kraven

Uh OH....sounds like YD got back into the brownies :aok:


----------



## umbra

Keef, you and I have more than a couple things in common my friend. It is what keeps me coming back, lol. I don't post much in other threads, I read them...I just don't post in them. Always been a bit more of a lurker than a poster. True of the other sites I belong to as well.
One of my nephews treated me very badly for more than 15 years. It was because his cousin disappeared from college and after they found his mutilated partial remains, my sister had a memorial service for him. I do not go. I had to have emergency surgery a week before and I could not walk, stand, sit, or drive. He only recently began talking to me again. He had a near death experience that changed his life forever. He and I get along much better now.


----------



## Keef

My clock says 4:20 !-- Kraven still down there flying Dog around like a kite !-- Tail end of a pressure front is pushing thru !-- This sheet got to stop soon - Ain't sure how much more  I can handle !-- I think part of my problem has been the cedar pollen the fronts brought down from the hill country !-- I'd give up but I burnt my white flag ! --Pack another pipe and see what the afternoon brings !--


----------



## umbra

Bought beans from Attitude a week ago. Over the weekend someone ran up a bunch of charges for an online gaming site on my card and he used his real name. Total charges were $125.00 then he tried to use it to buy food. So he signed his real name. All charges are in the UK. CC company is making good on the charges. Apparently, he works for Attitude and thought no one would know it was him. I sent Attitude an email about the problem and that there are now 4 different law enforcement agencies involved in this matter. And yes, I blame Attitude for allowing access to this info. I will not shop there again and you would be crazy to shop there. Buyer beware.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bought beans from Attitude a week ago. Over the weekend someone ran up a bunch of charges for an online gaming site on my card and he used his real name. Total charges were $125.00 then he tried to use it to buy food. So he signed his real name. All charges are in the UK. CC company is making good on the charges. Apparently, he works for Attitude and thought no one would know it was him. I sent Attitude an email about the problem and that there are now 4 different law enforcement agencies involved in this matter. And yes, I blame Attitude for allowing access to this info. I will not shop there again and you would be crazy to shop there. Buyer beware.



 That sucks man I'm sorry to hear that happened glad you caught it in time though


----------



## umbra

It was the CC company that flagged it. This is the 1 advantage to using a CC. The fraud is covered. Still a bummer though.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wake & bake for me. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490627384083.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening folks. Umbra Thank you for posting. I was at Attitude seeds looking. Have since closed that window. My next to flower is the pic NYCD X OG free bean. Love the leaf shape.
Hope everyone has a High Evening. 

View attachment 3272017nyog (Small).jpg


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> It was the CC company that flagged it. This is the 1 advantage to using a CC. The fraud is covered. Still a bummer though.



 It's because of stuff like this that a lot of seed banks in the long green excepting credit cards and all it does is wreck   it for people like me and you


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Waiting on D.D. to hit town !-- 

Bud U gonna be able to save those clones U bought ?

They still ain't impeached the Traitor ?-- Justice is so slow !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Evening O.F.C. !-- Waiting on D.D. to hit town !--
> 
> Bud U gonna be able to save those clones U bought ?
> 
> They still ain't impeached the Traitor ?-- Justice is so slow !



 I'm trying real hard to my friend I only have one pink Kush left lost both purple Kush still have a couple OG's and a couple bubbles that are looking promising as well


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yummy! My favorite breakfast!  After wake & bake, of course! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490630952846.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC looking like some more rain here today....hope that you are having a great day.....
.............:48:..............


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Cold here...41. Son landed on the East Coast about an hour ago. More plants to transplant and beans to pop.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Cold here...41. Son landed on the East Coast about an hour ago. More plants to transplant and beans to pop.



 What are you gonna pop Umbra


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc running behind this morn. Had to charge my phone.  Hope all are well.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> What are you gonna pop Umbra


Just popped more gdp x br, chiesel x BoC, and cherry pie x key lime pie. It appears I have an accidental pollination of golden ticket x purple pineapple bomb.
The golden ticket throws a few hairs when cloned, and the ppb started throwing pollen even in veg. So far from 50 clones I found 6 seeds, and the plants are still in veg.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Just popped more gdp x br, chiesel x BoC, and cherry pie x key lime pie. It appears I have an accidental pollination of golden ticket x purple pineapple bomb.
> The golden ticket throws a few hairs when cloned, and the ppb started throwing pollen even in veg. So far from 50 clones I found 6 seeds, and the plants are still in veg.



 I was going to say that sucks but at the same time golden ticket cross purple pineapple bomb sounds pretty bomb to me  just the sound of it kind a has my mouthwatering  you know if you ever need a guinea pig for stuff like that you can always use me   Hope you're having a good morning so far man  i've decided to stop timing my   Flush  and go to weeks for flush and then test a couple buds and see if they're good enough if they pass then today is the day I start chopping some deep  chunk and the Mendocino purp  pretty happy with her this time she totally turned out different than last time


----------



## Budlight

Hey Umbra judging by this Ash would you say it's done it was still a little bit damp when I rolled it up i've just been having a real hard time with this flashing business and don't want to take them to soon








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra

Bud, here is the description of ppb by the breeder...

Purple Pineapple Bomb (Pineapple Thai x Grape Krush F2) 

 Another strain with lots of feedback on how good it is but not seeing many grow reports. The Pineapple Thai is one of 3 different Pineapple Thais used in commercial grows in NorCal. The combination with the Grape Krush F2 male has increased yields, and improved coloration and melded well with the pineapple Thai taste and aroma. The Pineapple Thai is a connoisseur strain, yielding large plants with many bud sites of moderate sized buds covered in resin but reek of rotten pineapple. The Pineapple Thai by itself isnt a commercial strain like others but it does yield very well. The Grape Krush has boosted bud size, yields, potency and added all kinds of purple and reds to the already gorgeous golden buds of the Pineapple Thai. The Purple Pineapple Bomb is potent, tasty, aesthetically pleasing, and the high is euphoric and enjoyable


----------



## umbra

It looks ok to me, but I am not a good judge.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Bud, here is the description of ppb by the breeder...
> 
> Purple Pineapple Bomb (Pineapple Thai x Grape Krush F2)
> 
> Another strain with lots of feedback on how good it is but not seeing many grow reports. The Pineapple Thai is one of 3 different Pineapple Thais used in commercial grows in NorCal. The combination with the Grape Krush F2 male has increased yields, and improved coloration and melded well with the pineapple Thai taste and aroma. The Pineapple Thai is a connoisseur strain, yielding large plants with many bud sites of moderate sized buds covered in resin but reek of rotten pineapple. The Pineapple Thai by itself isnt a commercial strain like others but it does yield very well. The Grape Krush has boosted bud size, yields, potency and added all kinds of purple and reds to the already gorgeous golden buds of the Pineapple Thai. The Purple Pineapple Bomb is potent, tasty, aesthetically pleasing, and the high is euphoric and enjoyable



 I'll bet you that one is a treat for sure sounds so tasty  and from the description must look really pretty as well


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> It looks ok to me, but I am not a good judge.



Ok cool  I think I'll give them one more day or wait till later tonight I have some company coming over don't want to get started and have to stop and put everything away it's just you know how it is sometimes you get overly excited about something and take it a little bit too soon and kind of ruins the whole plan and I'll be honest I always get too excited too soon  it's just that each grow keeps getting better and better so I can't wait to taste it hahaha


----------



## Keef

D.D. napping and I just got back from a supply run !-- Get the stuff I can't haul on the scooter !- Bout to get twisted up tight now !-- People did a tap dance on my last nerve !
U know I got a nice group of girls ?-- Seems to me if I can buy seed to a variety so can anyone else -- I'm not in this as a competition to see who can grow the same varieties the best !-- Nope !-- With what I got and the last couple things I want -- I'm going rogue !-- Break my own dam trail and take it where I want it to be !
They trying to change things down here and I already got stuff the yokels can't get ! -- Plan on keeping it that way too !--


----------



## Budlight

I am thinking the same way Keef as long as I got something they can't get and I'm not willing to give them then it keeps me in a better situation  The card I sent you should be showing up any day  :48:


----------



## Keef

I be waiting Bud !-- My Strawberry girl going back to bloom on the 1st --Couple weeks from now I dust her !-- and a couple more things !-- Bud I still haven't ruled it out but at one time I thought Triploids were the ticket -- Then lie about what it was !-- Go ahead go breed U some seed from it -- If U can !-- Bud got that tetra Pink Kush - I might be able to find me a tetraploid too !--Find the right male and grow triploids ?-- 
I can't go thru a hundred or a 1,000 girls and find THE ONE !-- Nope !-- I tell U guys the truth but anyone around here want to know a plants genetics ?- I lie !-- Some plants there will not be a live piece leave my hand around here !--


----------



## Keef

These pics ? -- O.F.C. varieties !-- Every one !-- Can't buy seed to nary a one ! 

View attachment 20170328_114808-1.jpg


View attachment 20170328_114827.jpg


----------



## Keef

GDP-x- BPU -- See what I mean ? 

View attachment 20170328_121323-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got rooted Snow Desiel cuts so on the 1st we gonna send that original to bloom see what Umbra keeps pointing me at !-- I got 2 unsexed  Blackberry Snow Lotus plants !-- So ? -- I know bout the Snow Lotus !-- She well represented in da harem !-- She bring it !


----------



## Budlight

Very beautiful girls my friend very beautiful and my friend I guarantee you just light ya right up


----------



## ness

Howdy OFC.  I'm doing real good.  Dr. said I was in the top 10 of his operations.  I'm walking around the house with no cane today.


----------



## Keef

I see Ness down there !-- U still alive girlfriend ? 

Bud I used an F-1 B.B. King on Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer --How it came out with more blueberry than the B.B. I don't know but it did !-- D.D. calls it Blue T.E. !-- I promise U no one around here gonna have a Blueberry like this !-- She ring your bell for sure too !


----------



## ness

The hospital gave me, to use, a machine that bends the knee, I'm up to 86 percent.  Time for a hit.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Been worried about U Ness !-- Sounds like U got this !--


----------



## umbra

all the new stuff is a pure trichome machine. should make the gdp x bpu look like roadside hemp, lol.


----------



## ness

Have a great day OFC.


----------



## Keef

Take care Ness !

Umbra them's big words !-I don't know where U would put them but I'm game !-- - I like tricome machines !


----------



## yarddog

hey ness, good to see you moving around. we missed you.


----------



## Keef

Bud -- The Eagle has landed !-- I have Strawberry Rhino pollen !-- Thanks I will put it to work !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- The Eagle has landed !-- I have Strawberry Rhino pollen !-- Thanks I will put it to work !



 No problem my friend I sure hope she gives us something really strawberry tasting


----------



## Rosebud

NESS, good you checked in. yes, we did miss you.  86% sounds good. 

Nice nuggage up there Keef.


----------



## Keef

Don't ask me no questions --O.K. ?-- It is not what it was !-- I have not looked at it under a microscope ! --It has some characteristics I been looking for !-- Don't Jinx it !--  just let it slide !--Maybe we talk more about it another time ! 

View attachment 20170328_170845-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Keef your gear is looking top shelf. 

Hiya's:

Rosebud
Woodhippy
Budlight
Umbra
nes - glad to hear from you girl
Yarddog


Cleaned and detailed a car I'm going to give to my BIL....after a 1600.00 shop bill. I can't complain...had the car 7 years from new.  It has less than 50K miles and never I did anything but add fuel and do the oil changes.....a lot was worn out on her, so I wanted to make it right before giving it to him tomorrow....I have another VA apt to look in my throat to see if there is enough now to call it cancer (we look every 90 days now...lots of fun to have a camera crammed up through your nose and then down your throat into your laranex .....I can feel it growing in the back of my throat again, even more now than when the stripped my cords a year ago.....I'll be glad to for them to just treat it and quit saying it just abnormal cells.....I know what squamous cell dysplasia is...thats one step before squamous cell carcinoma...and knowing the VA and the fact that this type of cancer is fairly low risk and slow progressing.....they are waiting till there is enough to warrant the treatments I bet....not scared just ready to deal with this now instead of letting it get worse and then doing something more radical.....DAMN our government....sent me to fight, knowing that my exposure to both chemical warfare and over 600 burning oil wells....pft......Peace


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Hope all is well. Came home and moved the t5ho 8 bulb from flower to veg. After hanging the 2 new led. 120 10 watt. They say 300 watt draw at the wall. 
Keef only one GDP X BPU  made it. I got a plan either way. 
About time for Supper.  And a :joint4:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Don't ask me no questions --O.K. ?-- It is not what it was !-- I have not looked at it under a microscope ! --It has some characteristics I been looking for !-- Don't Jinx it !--  just let it slide !--Maybe we talk more about it another time !



 Very pretty my friend :48:


----------



## Keef

Thanks but spring bugs wars is coming and I'm not entirely confident --they almost wiped me out last year !


----------



## umbra

In my early career I worked for a platinum manufacturing company developing the manufacturing process for pacemakers. The CEO was the chemist who developed platinum based chemo drugs.


----------



## Keef

Who in that administration does not have ties to Russia ? -- My Papa he said U walking thru the woods and there is a pile of stuff on the ground -- It Looks like sheet !-- Smells like sheet !-- Taste like sheet !-- There is a pretty good chance it is sheet !-- They stank !


----------



## Kraven

Off to the VA.....yahoo. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Trying to help D.D. pack up cause she gotta go back to Austin !-- Rain moving thru and high 80's this afternoon !-- Hang in there Kraven !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc warm outside already. Supposed to hit 85deg today. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud  - That Strawberry Rhino -- Lean a little toward indica or more sativa ? -I ask because of this other thing I might dust with some that pollen - I send U some seed and tell U bout it then !-- A couple dozen seed apiece enough ?- - Got D.D. on the road !-- Be glad when she gets back on her weekend night shifts !-- I gotta go check them girls in bloom !-- Any day now they be ready !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone Kraven I hope everything comes back is good news time to get my bake on and get some chopping done:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC 
Glad to be home. The middle one is BB King. Time to get high 

View attachment 329172tent (Small).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Who in that administration does not have ties to Russia ? -- My Papa he said U walking thru the woods and there is a pile of stuff on the ground -- It Looks like sheet !-- Smells like sheet !-- Taste like sheet !-- There is a pretty good chance it is sheet !-- They stank !



Back at it are ya Bro. Funny as hell,,,just like Hilary in her black leather coat, :rofl:


----------



## Budlight

Hey hopper how's things going in your world :48:


----------



## Keef

Where ya been Hopper ? -- Don't get mad and stroke out on me !---I know how your heart do when U get upset !--- It's outta our hands !-- I bet ya Gen. Flynn done rolled over on them !-- It's an exciting time to be alive !-- CBS say 60 % of America want an investigation to find out what happened !-- The man got a 36% approval rating !-- U one of the few left ! --


----------



## Keef

When D.D. rolled up the other night I got a text --said -There is an opossum in the garage! -- Possum in the garage is my middle name !-- We went to it !-- Sounded like a cat fight !-- Car horn broke us up right before I was about to take him out ! --I just didn't want to get blood on my good shirt !


----------



## Keef

If D.D. try to tell ya'll I was running from that Possum don't believe it !-- -- It was just a tactical retreat !


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,,i am high Little Brother and messen with you. This freaking Sour Diesel  is killer.

And you need to get out more Bro. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Hopper I wish I could !-- Last week or so been bad !-- U musta shipped me a load of that hill country cedar pollen down here with those fronts !-- I'm hoping it'll clear up some now !-- Sour Desiel ? -- Is that the one they just call the Sour ?


----------



## Keef

I got no Sour Desiel but I'm be just fine !-- Took a nice dose of caps and D.D. say this cartridge didn't work !
It was a battery problem !-- I hit it hard and I think I coughed up a kidney or something !-- Dam !-- I might better hit it again ? 

View attachment 20170329_181507-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Just got AJ's secret sour


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I got no Sour Desiel but I'm be just fine !-- Took a nice dose of caps and D.D. say this cartridge didn't work !
> It was a battery problem !-- I hit it hard and I think I coughed up a kidney or something !-- Dam !-- I might better hit it again ?



Keef I got 2 sour  Diesel   In two weeks into flower  The one is a monster she could probably take a whole bin to her self


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I got no Sour Desiel but I'm be just fine !-- Took a nice dose of caps and D.D. say this cartridge didn't work !
> It was a battery problem !-- I hit it hard and I think I coughed up a kidney or something !-- Dam !-- I might better hit it again ?





umbra said:


> Just got AJ's secret sour



 Judging by the name sounds like it's going to be good


----------



## Kraven

Politics are against rule # 17.....Period.


----------



## Keef

Growing a plant listed as a schedule 1 narcotic drug is a federal offense !--- and a political football !-- Period !


----------



## Keef

Everyone here guilty of Conspiracy to Commit a Felony ! -- ( except Bud !)--- ie:-- Talking about Growing Weed !--


----------



## Budlight

Good evening everyone how is  everyone's  night going so far


----------



## Vegas Kid

lane with of few of my classmates (1967) Reminiscing about our first car.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> Politics are against rule # 17.....Period.


I can't tell..


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, time to take a few down and do some cleaning...next few days will be busy fosure. Hope everyone has a good day....coffee and bowl  :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Kraven dog and  Hopper  i'm doing the same thing today Kraven definitely a busy day Chopping 4 and  then putting 4  White OG in too  flower :48:


----------



## Budlight

Just got an email from riot seeds wow that guy  has some pretty pricey stuff


----------



## Rosebud

Ok Keef, I am getting heat from your politics and I don't need no heat right now. So please, we are all on your side here but this is a pot site. I am a political junky so I get it but please just pm me your rants. I enjoy them.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc hope all are well.  I'll not talk politics with nobody no matter how they believe as all it does is piss people off. I do that enough without using that.


----------



## Budlight

Hay  Umbra do you remember anyone who had a white OG on cannetics and if so do you remember anything about it  I have three of them on the go and about to put two of them into flower  The one has a super fat stock and the other two kind of  Wiry


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Giggy,  How is the shoulder?  I am off to pt my own self.. they are good at pain and torture. 
I hear it is going to be nice here this weekend. I have about 50 roses left to prune.. It is easy this year as you just cut them at ground level... 
Have a good day peeps.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Giggy,  How is the shoulder?  I am off to pt my own self.. they are good at pain and torture.
> I hear it is going to be nice here this weekend. I have about 50 roses left to prune.. It is easy this year as you just cut them at ground level...
> Have a good day peeps.



Morning Rose shoulder is doing good. Got pt today as well. Hope your healing as i know you been through a lot.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, i have a few knockout rose bushes. i have not pruned them once since planting, they have been in the ground now for three years. i am afraid i have missed the window to prune them this year. spring has sprung here and well on our way towards summer. what do you suggest i do? and when i do prune what is a good method. my father in law just cuts his off ground level in late winter, just before spring hits


----------



## giggy

Dog my mom never pruned her roses. She had a climbing rose on the corner of the house that would reach out and get you. I really believe it had a mind of it's own. That thing was 10' tall and reached out about 18' or more but was covered with big red roses.


----------



## yarddog

thats a huge rose, giggy. I am not a fan of roses, but the ones i have do not require much attention. i don't have time to be watering flowers all the time.. I started two tomato plants from seed this year. vegged them with the girls for 5 weeks with gh 3 part nutes. to say i see explosive growth would be an understatement. put them outside a few days ago. they are still in 1 gal pots with chipped coco, will be planting them soon.  love me some toemaateers.


----------



## Rosebud

Knockout roses are different, I think that they shed their own hips and rebloom. YD, if they have a lot of dead branches then cut them off to where they are green. Mine will be pruned to the ground this year cause of the cold we had. Most of my roses are on their own root stock so will come back true. I have seen some knockout and they are pretty.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Is this creepy or what?   Here comes the Easter Bunny sounds kinda scary now!  BTW Umbra, two words-- Grape Crush!  Man, does that sound delicious!  Having a little Nurse Larry for my wake & bake--  one of the best strains I've had for pain; thank you OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490894004960.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Good day O.F.C......hitting the Nurse Larry extra heavy also...I have come up with the Shingles and man they...f%&$#* s<>K..
                                       ......:48:......


----------



## oldfogey8

making a new batch of brownies today. organic gluten-free flour, farm fresh eggs, organic coconut oil, sunflower seed lecithin brownies. my sons girlfriend is a celiac. he eats healthy, healthy. so hopefully this is good on them. i hope i didn't use too much lecithin. the cannabutter/chocolate mix was definately more loose. lectithin the great emulsifier. the batter seems pretty good. i cleaned out the bowl, the beaters and the spatula about a half hour ago and am starting to feel pretty stoned...


----------



## yarddog

dang mrcane, i have seen a few folks get the shingles and they all agree its for the birds!! i hope you kick it soon


----------



## mrcane

OF ..Yum..those brownies sound delicious..
Thanks YD...ya shingles are no bargain that is for sure.......


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Hay Umbra do you remember anyone who had a white OG on cannetics and if so do you remember anything about it I have three of them on the go and about to put two of them into flower The one has a super fat stock and the other two kind of Wiry


 I'm having 1 of those busy days as well. I don't remember who it was, but I have a big bag of those seeds, lol. They are white og F2. I'm thinking E.T.


----------



## umbra

I had beautiful roses back east. Haven't even tried to grow them here in Cali because of the drought. Although you wouldn't know there was a drought this year. Cane, I got the shingles a few years ago. The most painful experience I have ever had. DD, Easterbunny looks scary. Reminds me of a horror movie where a crazed killer was dressed like a bunny and slashing people. Children look traumatized for life.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Jus' sayin'. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490907180072.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And what about that Grape Crush Umbra?  You briefly mentioned it; I need to know more!


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I'm having 1 of those busy days as well. I don't remember who it was, but I have a big bag of those seeds, lol. They are white og F2. I'm thinking E.T.



 Thanks buddy sure hope they turn out to be something tasty  i'm just about to call it a day and go in the house and get super baked I can hear those couch cushions calling me they're  saying it's TV time


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> And what about that Grape Crush Umbra?  You briefly mentioned it; I need to know more!



 I'm with DD on that one


----------



## mrcane

Spring is here....Have vegetable starts going in the veg closet...so far butter nut &zucchini squash, corn,cabbage..planted lettuce, kale, and spinach in the ground....
Two clones each GDP X BR & BPU X BB...I know I was going to shutdown, but I just couldn't :confused2:


----------



## N.E.wguy

:48:  Hi all


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Is this creepy or what?   Here comes the Easter Bunny sounds kinda scary now!  BTW Umbra, two words-- Grape Crush!  Man, does that sound delicious!  Having a little Nurse Larry for my wake & bake--  one of the best strains I've had for pain; thank you OFC!



Hey,,i thought that was my Uncle.  :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Ok Keef, I am getting heat from your politics and I don't need no heat right now. So please, we are all on your side here but this is a pot site. I am a political junky so I get it but please just pm me your rants. I enjoy them.



Lol,,,Keef,,you in trouble again? You go stand in the corner young man. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

DD and Bud, here is a description from the breeder.


DJ Short Grape Krush is*a very productive hybrid of high quality. This plant exhibits partial to full leaf deformities of the `crinkle` type but with good structure and heavy bud production of large calyxe. The Grape Krush is*a high yield plant. The buds express a strong sharp/fruity odor with a distinct sweet/grape flavour brought out in the cure. DJ Short Grape Krush has*a strong, long-lasting head/body mix and is evident in the finished product. Its cannabis seeds produce an exciting, but not `racy` head, and a mild narcotic body, very euphoric and desirable effects that most seasoned heads prefer.    
I'm planning some breeding projects with it.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> DD and Bud, here is a description from the breeder.
> 
> 
> DJ Short Grape Krush is*a very productive hybrid of high quality. This plant exhibits partial to full leaf deformities of the `crinkle` type but with good structure and heavy bud production of large calyxe. The Grape Krush is*a high yield plant. The buds express a strong sharp/fruity odor with a distinct sweet/grape flavour brought out in the cure. DJ Short Grape Krush has*a strong, long-lasting head/body mix and is evident in the finished product. Its cannabis seeds produce an exciting, but not `racy` head, and a mild narcotic body, very euphoric and desirable effects that most seasoned heads prefer.
> I'm planning some breeding projects with it.




 Almost sounds like it would be a good cross with the   Mendocino purp


----------



## Rosebud

Hey NE, how you doing today? hope your friend is ok.

Cane, big fat bummer. I guess i will go get the shot. I hear horrible things about shingles too. I am sorry you got it.

Keef, how you doing?
wh, how you doing?

Umbra i exhibited roses for 20 years but all that teaches you is to look at roses critically..that isn't how it should be. It was fun at first winning trophies and stuff.   We got half of ours done today. easy cutting them to the ground.  

We have snow mold on our yard this year... a nice man is thatching it and going to aerate next. That is cool, we have never had a yard service. nice that mr rb hired him.

have a good evening you all.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  12:am here.  Thank You Rose, Keef, YD, Kraven and anyone I miss for your warm thoughts. My knee really bother me today.  Not looking forward in my sessions for my knee.  it's going to hurt like hell.  I'm having more pain now than I did after the operation.  Kraven wishing you get well soon.  I'm getting ready in popping some seeds.  Not going to take them out of the frig. until there are ready to pop.  I know I am going to pop Keef's Master Kush I think I got that right and Rose's NL and will see what ever is next.  You know you get that fever when it come to popping seeds.  I got to look at my situation and see how much room I have.  Well, I got this movie from NetFlix I'm going to watch. When everyone gets up enjoy, :spit: & :bong2:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Don't ask me no questions --O.K. ?-- It is not what it was !-- I have not looked at it under a microscope ! --It has some characteristics I been looking for !-- Don't Jinx it !-- just let it slide !--Maybe we talk more about it another time !


 
Keef, you done it again just love that little plant.  Clone, is it? Good Day Mr. Keef.  :48:


----------



## ness

:fly:    

                           :fly:


                                                 :fly:

:bong2:


----------



## Kraven

Morning. No coffee or bowl, just a gentle rain and my vegetables are enjoying it....will have to get seven dust back on them after the rain....just armies of caterpillars wandering around now, if I can keep them off the vegies they will die down in about 2 weeks. 

I had an army come through one night last year and wipe out 2 tomato plants....stripped them to sticks.....they are not gonna get me again this year, both were heirloom and I hated not getting to enjoy them. So in the garden I have butternut squash, egg plant, tomatoes and yellow bell peppers. Hope everyone has a good day, got a bit more trimming to do today and tomorrow. Peace


----------



## giggy

Morning folks happy fry-day.


----------



## yarddog

morning ness, kraven and giggy. I enjoy a small garden, i just don't have time right now. i did plant two tomato's this year. i am a tomato snob. i almost have to be held at gunpoint to eat a store bought tomato.  nasty things
jamming to some Savoy Brown this morning.


----------



## umbra

Happy fryday. For some of you, happy pine day! Bud, I bet the grape krush would do well with your Mendo. Heavy winds woke me up. Did a mixed bowl for wake n bake. Sun isn't up yet and it might be time for a nap.


----------



## giggy

Dog i believe tomato's is all i'm planting this year. I really like the old heirloom's i'm looking at four different ones at the moment and some lemon boys as well. If you like lemon get you a couple they are good.


----------



## giggy

Last year i planted a bunch of peppers and most ended up in the garbage. May do some water melon but i don't like melons at all. Maybe i'll get me some mator pies. Yum yum


----------



## yarddog

i like to grow okra, squash's, cucumber, tomato, thats about it.
oh yeah, and cannabis! i grow a little of that too


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC. Having a few tokes of Nurse Larry before i go to bed; gotta do another shift tonight. Had a good shift last night. I'm getting faster with my charting thankfully. Had my first job performance review with the boss this morning & it was excellent, so no complaints.  It's refreshing to work with a mature, and I don't mean age wise,  group of nurses who are great team players.  Who you work with is probably the most important part of  my job. Hope you all have a great day. Good luck on your PT Ness! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487759817064.jpg


----------



## giggy

Sleep well dd.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone glad to hear everyone is off to an excellent start  I definitely think I'm going to take Umbrose advice and start tracking down some of that grape crush to cross with the Mando's  unless Umbra when you start your breeding  project  would you want to send me some pollen and I will send you half the beans this has me excited  I think it's going to turn out really good  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

THE SUN IS SHINING!!!! I am not kidding. sun!  So we got half the roses done yesterday.. more today and done.. woo hoo. 

Ness. sorry you're in pain, that is normal i think.. you got this.. just keep moving like they tell you to.

Umbra, hi, been thinking about you.  Keef, i am thinking about you too.  DD, i am so glad  you like your co workers, you are right that is huge.. Happy for you. I am very happy the nurse larry helps your pain.. she is a good girl like you.

Cane, you got sun? hope so.
Good morning yd and bud and giggy and anyone i missed.


----------



## Keef

No gloves sticky fingers no type !-- One more day ? 

View attachment 20170331_100523.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC...
Rose Glad you are having a sunny day, they have been scarce this winter.. .no sun over here.. overcast, damp & cold...
    Just chillin ......:48:.....have a great day all


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No gloves sticky fingers no type !-- One more day ?



 Wow buddy all I have to say is wow hot just looks tasty as H


----------



## Rosebud

Is that purple haze Keef? she is pretty. i would take a bowl of that.

Cane, man, i hope you get sun soon. what a shotty winter and spring it has been.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> Good morning OFC. Having a few tokes of Nurse Larry before i go to bed; gotta do another shift tonight. Had a good shift last night. I'm getting faster with my charting thankfully. Had my first job performance review with the boss this morning & it was excellent, so no complaints.  It's refreshing to work with a mature, and I don't mean age wise,  group of nurses who are great team players.  Who you work with is probably the most important part of  my job. Hope you all have a great day. Good luck on your PT Ness!



Well I think Pete is St Peter, and we do things for his sake because he stands at the gate to heaven.  I think this where the saying comes from.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> No gloves sticky fingers no type !-- One more day ?



That looks like gdp x bpu


----------



## Kraven

I can see the GDP fosure....thats your gear correct Umbra?


----------



## umbra

If it is gdp x bpu, then yes, my genetics, but Keef did a bang up job. Congrats! nice job.


----------



## Keef

Rose's --PH !-


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful and wonderful smoke, congrats keef.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> If it is gdp x bpu, then yes, my genetics, but Keef did a bang up job. Congrats! nice job.



Yep, he crushed it fosure.


----------



## Keef

Found one glove !-- I'm done for the day !

White Widow -- She turned 3 years old in August !-- I know they ain't the big plants like ya'll grow but it works for me-- for now !
Base looked so good I revegged it and run her again ! 

View attachment 20170331_164428-1.jpg


View attachment 20170331_164315.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Hey kraving how's your day going buddy


----------



## Kraven

Tired and sleepy....hope your doing well BL


----------



## ness

DirtyDiana said:


> Good morning OFC. Having a few tokes of Nurse Larry before i go to bed; gotta do another shift tonight. Had a good shift last night. I'm getting faster with my charting thankfully. Had my first job performance review with the boss this morning & it was excellent, so no complaints. It's refreshing to work with a mature, and I don't mean age wise, group of nurses who are great team players. Who you work with is probably the most important part of my job. Hope you all have a great day. Good luck on your PT Ness!


 
Thank You DD.  I worked my knee pretty good today.  I got up to 93 in bending of the knee.  I'm so happy that the operation went so well.  But, time will tell.  DD Happy to hear your job is going so good. Time for a hit.:48:


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> THE SUN IS SHINING!!!! I am not kidding. sun! So we got half the roses done yesterday.. more today and done.. woo hoo.
> 
> Ness. sorry you're in pain, that is normal i think.. you got this.. just keep moving like they tell you to.
> 
> Umbra, hi, been thinking about you. Keef, i am thinking about you too. DD, i am so glad you like your co workers, you are right that is huge.. Happy for you. I am very happy the nurse larry helps your pain.. she is a good girl like you.
> 
> Cane, you got sun? hope so.
> Good morning yd and bud and giggy and anyone i missed.


 
I hope your right Rose.  It sure does hurt after PT.  I go three times a week.  And that's just fine with me.  :48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, cup of Joe and a my vape pen....then off to do some yard work today. Beautiful days and nights in the spring. Wont be long till summer comes back now. Peace


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning All Coffee and my 1 Hitter. Look what I got. A plant with 1,3, and 5 leaf. The 3 and 5 alternate. The 1 is random at bud sites. 

View attachment 331171tw (Small).jpg


View attachment 331173tw (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- I have seen the error of my ways !-- From now on -- I'm tow the line !-- Not gonna start any more trouble or anything !-- Even gonna clean my act up and start going to church !

U do know what today is ?


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C...raining still....:48:.......shingles, don't know when I have had this type of pain..
Keef your gear is looking fabulous....
Wh...Looks like she is revegging...


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man Cane, i hate that for you. Does anything help? So sorry. I think you made me want to get the shot. Hang in there.

Keef, ya got me. lol till i got to the church part.  Happy april fools day.

woodhippy, that is a pretty plant is she going to reveg? whats up with the single blade leaves?

We got some more roses pruned yesterday in the sunshine. neither one of us can move now, but oh well. lol... almost done.


----------



## St_Nick

G'morning folks.  I been missing for a few days 'cause I'm down with the flu. I ache from head to toe and one minute I;m freezing, next minute I'm sweating.  Friend of mine came by a couple of days ago and shared a doobie with me.  What a guy.


----------



## St_Nick

Here I am:


----------



## Rosebud

Feel better soon St Nick.. that is one lousy friend to share the flu with you.


----------



## Keef

Back to it !-- They don't trim themselves ! 

View attachment 20170401_084656.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Left the little guys all like this when I got off work this morning!  Milk drunk!  Having a little GDP x BR  before bed--  nice. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490628849867.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Cane Sorry about the shingles.  No re veg She is under 12-12 for 2 week. 
Keef not fooling me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads. 
Sorry bought your pain Cain. One of my best friends just got over the same thing.  He had it on his face.
Love ya Rose.


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Well I think Pete is St Peter, and we do things for his sake because he stands at the gate to heaven.  I think this where the saying comes from.



Umbra, I shoulda known I'd get an answer from you!  But, I do believe I read that or was told that at some time in my life. Kinda forgot about it til now. Surprised, as usually all I do remember is useless tidbits of information!


----------



## WeedHopper

They originated as substitutes for something stronger&#8212;&#8220;for Christ's sake,&#8221; &#8220;for God's sake,&#8221; &#8220;for the love of God,&#8221; and so on. The Oxford English Dictionary explains that the name &#8220;Pete&#8221; in these exclamations is chiefly &#8220;a euphemistic replacement&#8221; for God
The phrase &#8220;for Pete&#8217;s sake&#8221; was first recorded in 1903, according to  OED citations, followed by &#8220;for the love of Pete&#8221; in 1906, and &#8220;in the name of Pete&#8221; in 1942.
The intent, in case you didn&#8217;t already know, is to express &#8220;exasperation or annoyance,&#8221; the dictionary says.
Why &#8220;Pete&#8221; rather than &#8220;Phil&#8221; or &#8220;Fred&#8221; or &#8220;Percy&#8221;?
We don&#8217;t know, though the Morris Dictionary of Word and Phrase Origins speculates (without offering any evidence) that whoever coined &#8220;for Pete&#8217;s sake&#8221; may have had St. Peter in mind.
These &#8220;Pete&#8221; expressions belong to a large class of euphemistic phrases that developed as substitutes for more irreverent oaths.


----------



## Keef

Lefty ain't working so well today !-Frustrating! -- -- I got 4-5 more those little things to trim maybe later maybe even tommorrow !-- 

What up Hopper ?

Bud I'm wait another week or so to move that Strawberry back to bloom !-- That's  some clean pollen !-- How U do that ? -- I lean a blooming boy over far enough to get the top in a paper bag and slap it around !-- I get lots of the little male flowers in it and stuff !-- I then take it to the girl and put a limb or top in the paper bag and slap it around !-- Got to be careful not to turn your pollen bag upside down !--


----------



## Keef

I got a question for Kraven --Nick or whoever knows about making liquor --- I ferment my mash --Then freeze it off like I do now -- What I want to know is what happened to the heads ?--Does it have something to do with the ice and surface area ? -- Anyway sometimes I'm not happy with how it turns out --- So I freeze 10 gallons down to one --Let's just say-- IF-- I had a small stovetop still-- I don't have to worry about the nasties in the head ?-- Just cook it off !--


----------



## Keef

When the time comes should I turn the green dragon loose on the local yokels ? -- I'm a sick man !


----------



## Kraven

Keef  the alcohols in the wash begin to vaporize around specific temperatures. 

If by themselves they would be ...

Acetone 56.5C (134F)

Methanol (wood alcohol) 64C (147F)

Ethyl acetate 77.1C (171F)

*Ethanol 78C (172F)* - the prime cut

2-Propanol (rubbing alcohol) 82C (180F)

1-Propanol 97C (207F)

Water 100C (212F)


Fortunately for us though, each of the alcohols will tend to dominate around its boiling point temperature, thus we know whats "mostly" coming off at that point. By tracking the temperature of the vapor, you have a fairly good idea when you're collecting the Ethanol your after (172 °F), vs when it is starting to get lean and you're into the higher alcohols.


Since your not distilling I am not sure of the chemistry Keef, my thinking is your not really getting rid of the Acetone and that will make you go blind, but all wines and beers have ethanol in them so I would need a chemistry lesson. I would have to look into the process and see your exact method...my guess is your creating very little, but it is still in there, just not separated from the other alcohols. When I distill I know the texture and smell of the forshots.....years of practice....it's oily and smells just like Acetone. The head is what smells mostly like whiskey and the prime cut has a whole different smell, it's clear and you know it's pure ethanol....tails smells just like a hot wet dog and tastes the same. 

I will say I always run my distillate twice, and then do a custom blend by mixing in some of the heads and tails with the prime cut to get a good blended whiskey, then I will oak that for 6-8 months in charred white oak barrels. If I'm just after smooth straight grain alcohol, I will just run the prime thought twice to try and get out as much of the other alcohols out as possible. Best way to distill if you have little or no practice is by getting a fractionating still, it will let you monitor the temps and you can keep it in the sweet spot after distilling of the acetone. Using a pot / submarine still like I use you get a smear of the alcohols so it take lots of practice to make good shine verses just making grain alcohol.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone's off to an excellent start I'm joining Keef in playing the chopping game :48: talk to you guys in a bit


----------



## Kraven

Headed back to get the last 2 down. Peace


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven -- U told me what I needed to know know --actually stuff I already knew but needed reassurance  !--  I can nail the temp --no problem !-- Mostly I'm thinking about about making some for extraction !-- 
I think I climb off into some scissor hash !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, how did your appointment go this week?

WH, what you doing? have you got your garden planted?  I still miss you. 

I am going to have to get some amnesia haze seeds. loving this stuff.


----------



## Keef

Only thing I'm sure of in this world is I don't know much !-- Both these poly hybrids !-- Fat leaf -- Umbra's  Riot Berry Thang and the skinny long leaf is the Blue T.E. !-- Indica ? --Sativa ? -- They don't even know anymore !

I got to get me that shingles vaccine !-- I'm allergic to pain ! 

View attachment 20170401_123412-1.jpg


View attachment 20170401_123446-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, how did your appointment go this week?




Well a bunch better than I expected....the doc's don't fully understand why my throat appears to never have been in any trouble....the comment was, if I had not seen the films before (5 min throat cams) and did the actual operation, I would not believe this is the same throat I worked on last year. 

They took a scrape around my cords and at the base of my tongue....and they cant find anything but normal cells.....he told me they we were just waiting to see when it presented since I had a lot of basel changes to my cells, but this scrape everything was healthy and no cells looked abnormal. 

My throat is sore...but he told me not to come back unless I had a change in my voice or persistent pain / hoarseness. He wants to scope me again next year to confirm that all is well.....I didn't tell him all the pot i smoked and edibles i ate probably helped it not progress......who knows, at least thats not hanging over my head anymore....thanks for asking Rose. :heart:


----------



## Keef

Go Kraven !-- I think we all need a dose of anti cancer meds !-- I can't see the clock that well --Must be 4:20 ! U get more medical benefits from eating it !-- U people ain't having edibles daily then U wrong !-- If it melts U don't take as much next time !-- It needs to slow U down some but allows U to still function !-- Even makes U smoke less !-- That's  good news Kraven !


----------



## Keef

Kraven I lost that first one but (BBSL)--BlackBerry Snow Lotus in da house !-Thank U !-- Boy ? --girl ?-- It'll be folded into the Snow Lotus project !--Almost hope it is a boy !-- - Not even sure what I'm do with them !-( BBSL -- Snow Desiel -- Blue T.E.)-'cept grow da hell out them !-- 
Bubba's Momma coming back too !-- Secretly hoping that's a boy ! 

View attachment 20170401_135256.jpg


----------



## Kraven

If it's a boy thats where the magic is on this cross. Thanks Keef, it's a relief, now to continue my medical research


----------



## Keef

Good to know Kraven !-- I wasn't aware of that !-- That's  the kind of boy I be looking for !-- I lost my Tranquil Elephantizer --Snow Lotus mom with a '88g13HP male -- I hit that girl with Umbra's B.B.King and got a single Blue T.E. girl !-- She fine !-- If the BBSL bring the fire ? -- She got plenty but U can't have too much fire !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven sometimes I have trouble formulating a question properly !-- About that distilling question this morning !-- I've noticed that if I concentrate my wine too much U can begin to taste the nasties !-- What I guess I was asking was if there was a way to get them out  ! !-- U pretty much told me how !-- I don't want to cook the alcohol off just most of the nasties !-- Sounds like 160 degrees might work !


----------



## umbra

Kraven glad to hear prognosis.


----------



## tcbud

Hello everyone. 

Looking down the page, as always there is a lot here I miss being gone for the winter. Kraven, not sure of all that is/was happening with you, but that post that cells are normal is great news.

Looking at the eight seeds we are trying to pop, I just saw green on one and wanted to share it with you all. Will be putting up a journal again when the girls are big enough to see.

Hello Rose, hope all is well with you, I see you here.

Beautiful day here, makes a person want to get a garden going. Will be back soon, looking forward to reconnect with you all.


----------



## Keef

Welcome back TC !-- Got the spring planting fever ? -- What U growing this year ?


----------



## Budlight

I think I need to invest in a bud trimmer been shopping all day and I'm not even halfway done  all I got done so far is one deep chunk  why do you guys got to be so far away then I could bribe you guys into coming over and giving me a hand :48:


----------



## Keef

Sooner or later Bud I gotta get one too !-- Just can't justify it yet !-- All that trimming gave me some time to think! -- I think instead of moving a group of plants (2 boxes) to bloom every 2 weeks -- I might set that 60 day rotation up with a smaller group ( 1 box) to bloom once a week !-- Spread out the pain and just have half as much trimming to do at one time !-- Bud ain't nobody around here even knows U have to trim !-- They don't know bout the kinda weed we grow either !


----------



## Keef

I'm need a warehouse or a Stoner Ranch !-- I'm bout ready to grow some weed ! 

View attachment 20170401_190859-1-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

TCBUD, is in the house...~WOOHOO, that means that summer is on its way. So nice to see you.  What ya growing this year. How was last years?


----------



## Kraven

TCB  :ciao:

Glad to see you back and cant wait to see the monsters this year...whats on the menu?


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef I would have to say these are some pretty odd leafs on my white OG


----------



## Keef

It's a freaky deaky plant we grow Bud !-- 

Kraven -- One gallon Watermelon wine concentrate -- Started with 10 gallons froze down to one !-- U can taste the acetone !--The gallon is in a water bath to keep me from getting it to hot !--  This is not to distill the alcohol off !-- I just want to take the head off !-- I should be able to taste when I hit the heart !-- What yathink ?


----------



## Keef

Sorry I get high and forget stuff sometimes ! 

View attachment 20170401_200833.jpg


View attachment 20170401_200947.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

What's wrong with the world today?  Crazy! 

View attachment 1176_1491096568189.jpeg


----------



## Keef

I know this a pot site and many might wonder what some liquor got to do with weed !-- Seems to me if we gonna do some buying or selling -- I might have to get U to do some taste testing for me !-- U get all warm and fuzzy and walk away all happy and stuff---( and I get my asking price !)-- Seems like a connection to weed to me !-- but what do I know ?


----------



## Keef

THC acetate ?

THC -O-Phosphate ? -- (sp?)--


----------



## Keef

Sometimes I get so high like I was god ! -- They were not  THCA crystals at all Umbra  !--   The tricky bastids !-- Took me awhile to figure it out !-- I know what it is !-- Now to make them !-- Probably phosphate !-- Could be acetate !-- I'm sure the THCA was just an over site --Little white lie !-- We can do this Umbra !-- I get back with U on this !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC
TC Nice to meet ya. Keef, Budlight Anyone how long does BB King take in flower. 
Who needs to get high :48:


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> Morning OFC
> TC Nice to meet ya. Keef, Budlight Anyone how long does BB King take in flower.
> Who needs to get high :48:



I do!  I do.   Pas that rasal over my way.  At my house, in dirt, the BB King took 75 days from 12/12.


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Nick  I got at least 8 to go.  Mine is in Hydro. Just  finished the stretch. I need to keep better notes.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, harvest is done and today is clean and re-pot into to flower.  Rez changes and all that fun stuff....me and the ol hippy gonna go fishing again on Tuesday so got to hurry like a bunny rabbit today


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, how did your appointment go this week?
> 
> WH, what you doing? have you got your garden planted?  I still miss you.
> 
> I am going to have to get some amnesia haze seeds. loving this stuff.



Hey Rose. This year i planted flowers in my Garden boxes and put my tomatoes in containers.  Dont have much time at home to deal with a lot of veggies. Besides i had some root knot nematodes that im trying to get rid of. 
My peach trees are looking good.
And i miss yas too. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa
What up Kraven,,nick and Woodhippie?


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy sunday.


----------



## St_Nick

In my first step into hydro, I am going to get me a cloner.  Any suggestions?   Prefer something from Amazon 'cause ain't no hydro stores where I'm at.


----------



## WoodHippy

I built one like this using online and walmart part for little of nothing. Box and Air stone, Cloning collars. 

View attachment s-l225.jpg


----------



## Kraven

That works, I use Rapid Rooter plugs, then once rooted they just pop into whatever hydro set-up / or soil your running. I have found over the years that you need to try as many methods as possible till you find the one your most comfortable with and then go with that. I have also found that at different times of the year I seem to have better results just tossing fresh cuts in a glass of water and let them do their thing. Whatever method you end up using...if your getting good results then thats the best method.....for you


----------



## yarddog

Morning ofc.    Smoking a nug of grass monkey this morning.     Strong.    Needs a good cure though


----------



## giggy

Morning nick, woodhippy, kraven and dog.


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks guys.   Hippy, I kinda be leaning your way.  I have a nearly 100% success rate doing it the way I do now but thats in dirt.  I'm kinda wanting one thats plug and play that will lead me down the path to a medium free water garden.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Watching my news shows about that forbidden topic -- Catch up later !


----------



## WeedHopper

I have built all my cloners using plastic containers, ,air pump with stones,,and Neoprene incerts. I never use clear containers.


----------



## mrcane

Morning All......we have sunshine
    Puffing on some BPU X BB...:48:...


----------



## giggy

My cloners are 1 gallon ice cream buckets and my clones float in chunks of styrofoam. Some of my bubblelers are small plastic bowls center of top cut out and covered with micro fiber cloth over the top using the ring of the top to hold it on. oh and filled with cleaned rocks or stainless nuts and bolts. I have some puck stones but i have to tie stuff to them or glue them to the bottom.


----------



## mrcane

I clone with the rapid rooter plugs a tray with a dome and a heat mat...I would say that I am 75 to 80%....and it's fun...


----------



## Keef

I don't got a cloner ( except a broken one )-- It's  all the same thing to me !-- Take a cut put it in a collar and basket and stick it in an empty hole !-I take clones where ever they at !-- Bloom ?-Veg ? -- Might start keeping some mothers one day !-- Wouldn't have room for nothing but mothers if I did that !--- I don't keep numbers on % that root but most do ! -- No muss-- no fuss !-- Those boxes like  Bud and I use got 35-- 4-x4 squares in a checkerboard pattern !-- I drilled a 2 inch hole in each square !--


----------



## Keef

I just couldn't see using a different system for cloning -veg and bloom !-- I got 2 waste products from the grow -- plant matter and old nute solution -- I use old nute water  in house plants and the yard !-- Changed it every 2 months now !--  Unless something don't look right to me !-- I reserve the right to empty a box and replace it with all clean stuff !--


----------



## Keef

I got vapor coming off my Watermelon and condensing in a bucket of ice !-- The nasties are coming off and I might do 151 proof Watermelon --What would U even call it ? --Ain't whiskey !-- Strawberry next !


----------



## Kraven

A little harvest nug to get the taste was a day wrecker.....fixing to get some popcorn and watch the green arrow on Netflix.....


----------



## mrcane

Tasty looking Kraven...:48:....


----------



## WoodHippy

Kravens Sure does look tasty. Started more seeds. Taking clones, Keef how many kinds do you keep around. In clone form. Or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Keef

Hippy --I keep at least 2 !-- Mane !-- I don't even know anymore I'd have to go write them down !-- Some I got 2 phenos of one varieties -- U have to count that as 2 or just one ?-- If I put a number out there ? --O.K. take 2 numbers to tell U how many I got !-- Don't make me say !


----------



## Keef

That don't include my boy --Herrman the Wonder Berry - does it ?-- Dam U now I gotta go write stuff down !


----------



## Keef

I'm ashamed !-- Hippy I needed to see it on paper because I know I got too many !-- 

White Widow
Master Kush
B.B. King 
Blue T.E.
GDP-x- BPU
Riot Berry -x- BPU
The White -x- Black Rose
The White -x- Nepal Indica 
GDP-x- Black Rose
Snow Desiel
Black Berry Snow Lotus ( unsexed)
Nightshade
Mazar -i-Shariff
Nurse Larry
Hoe Berry
Bubba's Momma ( unsexed)
Purple Haze --(Purple and green phenos )

I been publicly shamed as a variety hoarder !--Are ya'll happy ?
Since my secret is out I might as well get some more ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Do not feel bad, I ask Cause I think I had  a Problem. With the new seed I am at 11 or 12. I to need to make a list.


----------



## WoodHippy

Widowgum
BB King
Ladyburn1974
Nycd X OG
Yeah Buddy
GDP X BPU if it a girl. 
Trainwreck
Delusional OG
Girl Scout Cookie
BlueDawg F2 Seeds started
Strawberry Daiquiri Seeds Started


----------



## DirtyDiana

Human catnip! Ha ha! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491168088217.jpg


----------



## Keef

I figure I can always thin the harem later !-- Still want a nice lemon too !-- Maybe one or whatever other things but I'm bout where I wanted to be !-- Just don't have as much put up yet as I wanted but we shouldn't run out !-- For awhile !
Strawberry Daiquiri ? - -- I got Strawberry Rhino pollen from Bud and this Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel I got from Umbra we bout to make some Strawberry seed !-- I want a strong Strawberry !- Got some plans for this Mazar and some others !-- Just got to be careful cause if a boy gets loose amongst  my girls like happened last time I end up with a sheet load of crosses !-- I don't want that yet !


----------



## Keef

Milk of Mazar ? -- This is not like-- Milk of Magnesia !


----------



## WoodHippy

DD Love it
Keef 
Strawberry Daiquiri
Seeds Per Pack: 10
Flowering Time: 8 - 10 weeks
Sex: Regular
Environment: Indoor & Outdoor
Genetics: (KKSC x the White) x Tres Stardawg
Strain Type: Indica dom hybrid
Plant Height: Medium
Testing Status: Fully Tested

This &#8216;K. Kushman Strawberry Cough x the White&#8217; clone is a more fruity hash plant, connoisseur grade sweet berry like taste & aromas and is also extremely resinous with a relaxed yet euphoric high. Yields are pretty average though, but she is great with her lateral growth, although lacking in any real support for her flimsy branches in flower. We looked to our &#8220;Stinky Balls&#8221; stud again to add more vigour and a tighter structure to this clone while trying to not let go of the qualities that make this plant so special.

For this F1 we have managed to beef up the overall stature of the original mother and our tests have shown these to all be easy to manage resin frost factories! They react well for SOG and/or SCROG grows with an average yield to be expected on a light to medium feeding. Topping and pruning into a bush with many tops is the most beneficial way for these to produce. Dense, hard nuggets with fire red hairs that carry a sweet dank &#8220;chem&#8221; fuel smell with a hashy edge. These will suit any discriminating smokers needs (in all likelihood, that means you) with strong face melting high and a taste to make your mouth water for more! Connoisseur head stash and a Sure Fire winner.


----------



## Keef

Sounds tasty !-- I  watch  them west coast peeps chasing the flavor of the week and I ain't playing that !-- 
At first I wanted to buy a pack of everything !-- Now I want varieties that Bubba down the street can't get !
If I can buy them so can anyone else !-- Hang onto Nurse Larry it is a highly desirable medicine plant !-- When I say something about one variety I am not dissing another they just so different !


----------



## WoodHippy

Do not know nothing of the  Nurse Larry, I got a BB King coming along nicely. Forgot About the Misty Kush 12 it be 

View attachment 422017bbk (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

No Hippy !-- U just don't have Nurse Larry yet !-- Rose did good with that one !-- I'm just holding it for her should she ever want it back !-- I am --"Da Keeper Of Da Clones "-after all !-- She may want that Purple Haze back too !-- I know  where it lives !-- I'm kinda in a bind bout a promise I made though !-- I'm sending some lights to Giggy -- ( That Mazar and Nightshade came from him ) -- I told him I send some seeds with the lights except I don't have anymore to send except some B.B. and I think he already got it !-- Ness coming off total knee surgery and I think she hooked up but I wanted something for Giggy for when his shoulder heals !- I better put my hustling shoes on !--


----------



## Keef

They uploaded !-- Now what we're they ? 

View attachment 20170402_113125-1.jpg


View attachment 20170402_113116-1.jpg


View attachment 20170402_113101-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Green Pheno -- Purple Haze 

Mighty B.B. King ( she a little behind the other 2 )

The White -x- Nepal Indica !


----------



## Keef

Tiny taste of GDP- x- BPU -- I got my cuts !-- She be back with a vengeance !-- Umbra say he breeding trichs factories ? -- Then what da hell was he doing when he bred this ?-- Smokes nice !-- Make me smile ! 

View attachment 20170402_173025-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef for Giggy Indica or Sativa


----------



## Keef

I don't know Hippy !-- U know how we're are ? --We try to grow anything that sounds tasty !-- He's still favoring that shoulder -- We gonna have to ask ! --


----------



## Keef

In a perfect world I'd just point up to that list and ask Giggy if he saw anything he wanted -- but I'm down here in a police state by the border where the focus is on smuggling !-- Stuff coming out of here is suspect !-- Knowing that -- I just be more careful !-- If I just had to get cuts out I'd send 3 identical packages thru 3 different shippers -- betcha I could get them out ?


----------



## giggy

Keef i got some standing ready. I am germing the last 2 88g13/hp hoping to get the male i need to make some seed. I still have them auto's and got some really nice gear from another member i'm looking forward to trying. I got some cbd seeds also from another member that i got to try i just don't have the room for what i need to do. I ran across my pink seeds and need to work them to see if they are worth the effort. I got to get my shop done. Then i can build a grow room.


----------



## Kraven

Nice work keef, still smoking on them nugs and watching green arrow.....now on season 2


----------



## St_Nick

Wound up in the emergency room.  Thera flu and three bags of saline & out the door again.


----------



## Keef

Dam Nick !-- Take better care --that stuff can kill U if U let it go to far !-- 

Giggy it been bothering me about those seed !-- I think I got some that's been misplaced or something !--


----------



## giggy

No sweat keef i got a care package together for my brother. Bad part is he kills the males and doesn't make the seed he needs. He grows em big but imo he could do him self good if he would chunk.


----------



## giggy

Now that the shoulder is getting better i got to gey busy. I've let to many things get away.


----------



## Keef

Think I'm going down !-- Had a rough night last night !-- 

Giggy -- I was just thinking -- That if I said something was out near Cut-n-Shoot ? -- U bout the only one to know exactly where I be talking about ! -- 

Stuff got me walking sideways !-- Don't act like U don't know what I'm talking about !-- Got to have a hand on something for that third point of contact !--


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  so it looks like I've lost the pink it didn't make it but I got a healthy OG and Bubba out of it I guess  i'm going to re-order it from his BC guy instead and he has a matching special strawberry cough to go with his pink  just means I'm gonna have to wait a little bit longer I'm going to do a light upgrade and switch over to LEDs  which is about to cost me a ton of money to  convert over from 4  1000 W HPS


----------



## giggy

Been to cut n shoot many times. You know how it is nobody believes there is a town by that name.


----------



## yarddog

good to see you more active again giggy. morning guys, lets start another week.


----------



## giggy

Morning dog and everybody else.  Dog i'm getting used to using little bitty keys with big fat fingers. Coffee is brewing so wake and bake needs to start.


----------



## yarddog

i have a slide out style phone, has those little bitty keys on them, harder to get used to than a smart phone with a screen. there are times when my phone does not make a sound or days at a time. no texts, no calls. I like it that way!


----------



## Budlight

Morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start on the phone thing I would have to agree with you dog  it's nice when the thing is quiet


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
I got one them Samsung phones !-- U can call all U want !-- Ringer is off !-- I'm not gonna  answer it anyway !-- U want to contact me U better text or e-mail !-- I don't even listen to phone messages !-- Not trying to make excuses about my head injury or anything !-- I'm still not answering the phone !-- D.D. don't even bother calling !-- This world presents me with information overload !-- Too much and I have to filter it somehow !


----------



## Keef

I get busted for possession this phone is dirty !--Got incriminating pictures of all sorts of Dank and stuff !--It have to go long ways and not be found !-- I don't know how far I could throw it but with the help of adrenaline ? -- I put it into orbit !--


----------



## Keef

Then take the beat down like a man !-- I hate to get beat like that and the cuffs wreck your wrist !--


----------



## Budlight

So it looks like today is the day that I'm going to start doing my transition over to LED in the flower room hope everything is going to go well I'm really scared  that I'm not gonna be able to produce the same quality that I have now  but at the same time I do have a lot of good friends here and you guys all grow with LEDs so I'm sure you can help me along the way  these are what I'm going to go with philips - greenpower led production module (gen 2)

https://www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com/products/philips-greenpower-led-production-module


----------



## Keef

Bud U know what I know about LEDs ? -- I had a heat problem --D.D. buy me Mars Hydro fixed my heat problem and I still use them !-- Don't know if they any better or worse than any other kind of light !-- I used what I could get and made them work !

My new group to bloom on the 1st ! 

View attachment 20170403_091210-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Left rear -- Master Kush -- Right rear -- The White -x-Black Rose 
Middle left -- GDP-X-B.R.  --  middle right -- The White -x- Nepal Indica 
Front left -- Riot Berry -x- BPU !--- front right -- B.B. King (unsexed)


----------



## giggy

Dog I'm not much of a text person myself.  Mine is a samsung s3 mini that should have been replaced a long time ago. Does more then I ever need.


----------



## Budlight

Keef  you're just killing it these days your girls are looking awesome my friend everything you got is just so frosty and beautiful keep up the good work buddy  I would say it only gets easier from here but we both know that's true  top quality is never easy :48:


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Dog I'm not much of a text person myself.  Mine is a samsung s3 mini that should have been replaced a long time ago. Does more then I ever need.



 I'm with you I'm not big on texting if that was the case I would get rid of my phone and go back to one of those old-school pagers you could type on not to mention the bill would be a fraction of the price


----------



## Keef

I just realized that box in the pic is one of the first I built !-- Been growing weed in it almost 3 years now  --I do believe it has paid for itself !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I just realized that box in the pic is one of the first I built !-- Been growing weed in it almost 3 years now  --I do believe it has paid for itself !



 Do you ever noticed some kind of algae growing sometimes on the inside of the lid I only had it happen once  it was like an orangey yellow in colour slime thought it was kind a  odd yesterday when I was scrubbing bins to put the white OG. in


----------



## Keef

Thanks Bud -- Just between grow disasters right now !-- My phone is my camera -computer !-- All it don't do is print !


----------



## Keef

No Bud not orange !-- Light passes thru that yellow lid and I grow blue-green algae on the inside my lids !-- Get some spray paint for plastic and paint the outside the lid to stop the light and it no grow anymore !-- If it is photosynthetic !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No Bud not orange !-- Light passes thru that yellow lid and I grow blue-green algae on the inside my lids !-- Get some spray paint for plastic and paint the outside the lid to stop the light and it no grow anymore !-- If it is photosynthetic !



 That's an excellent idea my friend :48:  i'm doing some test with these LED chips with built-in drivers that I got off eBay so I threw 50 W up above to nurse Larry's and the nightshade just curious to see how they're looking this morning guess I should put some pants on and go outside and check it out  but these bowls of scissor hash this morning have really got me dragging my ***


----------



## Keef

I got what feels like bursitis under my left shoulder blade! - Hurts when I move the arm !-- I got a sling somewhere ? -- U can put them grow tubes right down on a plant but U got to back these LEDs up off the plant some !-- Some might say how far ? -- Depends on how strong the light is !-- Mars work at about 18 inches from the plant tops !--Roughly !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I got what feels like bursitis under my left shoulder blade! - Hurts when I move the arm !-- I got a sling somewhere ? -- U can put them grow tubes right down on a plant but U got to back these LEDs up off the plant some !-- Some might say how far ? -- Depends on how strong the light is !-- Mars work at about 18 inches from the plant tops !--Roughly !



 The ones I'm picking up today are supposed to be a commercial grade light bar so hopefully they work well Fingers crossed


----------



## Keef

I took some gabapenten -- Tumeric and caps -- Think I'll take some more caps !-- The world ain't gonna end cause I'm crippled up some today !

Umbra -- This Snow Desiel ? --- U a dog !-- I mean that in a good way !-- I'm still not totally understanding what I'm seeing here !-- I'm holding her back so I can run a bunch at once !-- This is an odd plant !--She didn't want to clone !-- but she did just took longer !--It has my interest  peaked !


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon OFC Nothing new here, Work day Done, Plants are checked. Starting to get some Stink up in there. Hope everyone is well. Budlight LED'S will burn a plant fast. Done it twice already. Who need's a Hit. :48:


----------



## Kraven

Now that the storms have passed, got to change / clean rez's. Peace


----------



## Keef

Hold up Hippy I need to reload !
What up Kraven ? -- I saw those storms on the weather channel last night !-- I was kinda worried about U ! 

View attachment 20170403_155621-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I took some gabapenten -- Tumeric and caps -- Think I'll take some more caps !-- The world ain't gonna end cause I'm crippled up some today !
> 
> Umbra -- This Snow Desiel ? --- U a dog !-- I mean that in a good way !-- I'm still not totally understanding what I'm seeing here !-- I'm holding her back so I can run a bunch at once !-- This is an odd plant !--She didn't want to clone !-- but she did just took longer !--It has my interest peaked !


 You know how I play poker, straight faced with no tells, lol. What did I tell you about that snowdiesel, almost nothing but...wink, wink, nod, nod....say no more.


----------



## umbra

Giggy got some of Bodhi's snowqueen...pinequeen x snowlotus and temple booty. Pine heaven. The deep woods in NJ is known as the Pine Barrens. The people who live there are called Piney's. So I just did Jack Herer x Pine tar Kush...Piney Jack.


----------



## Keef

And that's why I planted it !-- I only got the one girl --but that's  all I need !-- I'm changing my rotation !- 8 boxes move one box to bloom a week instead of 2 every 2 weeks  when Veg can keep up !!-- Slow and steady instead of getting slammed with trimming forever !--


----------



## Keef

That's  great Umbra !-- I ain't worried about Cuz anymore !-- When Giggy get better he got his Pine !-- D.D. be in next week or so -- I gotta ship him these lights !


----------



## Keef

Giggy and I grew up in deep the  East Texas Piney Woods ! -- We know little about pine !-- There's  stuff and things back up in the piney woods U don't want to walk up on !--


----------



## Keef

I think I found an outside plant for one day !-- Mazar -I-Shariff -- Giant landrace Indica traditionally used to make that legendary blond hash !-- Too high to do math but it say it can grow up to 4 meters tall !--Too big to fit in the house ? -- That's big right ? -- These poor people ain't gonna know what hit them when I bust out !-- Thank U Giggy !


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef  i'm wondering if I should put some of that strawberry ice cross rhino on some of this sour diesel what do you think :48:


----------



## Keef

U got a Strawberry Ice girl Bud ? --


----------



## Keef

Strawberry Ice --Did I send it ? --- If so I know where that come from !-- The Jamaican Ice came from a family on the island -- I sent it to my buddy the Gloman in the midwest !-- He had a Strawberry Kush male he bred to the ice !-- Then he sent me some seed back !-- Then again I could be too high to know ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> U got a Strawberry Ice girl Bud ? --



 No but I got a sour diesel girl and so strawberry ice Rhino pollen still


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Strawberry Ice --Did I send it ? --- If so I know where that come from !-- The Jamaican Ice came from a family on the island -- I sent it to my buddy the Gloman in the midwest !-- He had a Strawberry Kush male he bred to the ice !-- Then he sent me some seed back !-- Then again I could be too high to know ?



 Yeah the strawberry ice or Kush what ever it is it came from you that's the same  pollen  I sent you in that card  I still have a little bit here


----------



## Keef

Cool !- I'm gonna hit the Strawberry Desiel with the pollen first but I got some other girls might get some too !-- Kraven got me all hot and bothered about that BlackBerry Snow Lotus -- He say the male bring the fire !-- I have had extraordinary luck finding girls when sexing lately !-- I shoulda already run outta luck so I'm expecting a boy ! 
U know how some varieties are named after thier terepene profile and  Umbra explained how Headband got it's name ?
Hoe Berry ? --- I don't want to talk about it !


----------



## oldfogey8

4 meters is about a 13 feet. That is a tree. I had a 5 footer in my back yard last summer. Kinda hard to hide. But 4 meters of blonde hash would be hard to pass up.


----------



## Keef

I'm need a little chainsaw to harvest ! --I save it for the Stoner Ranch !-- Get me some spike to climb it and one them little hatchet to chop off tricomes !-- Timber !


----------



## Kraven

We getting slammed for the last few hours Keef....well over 3" in the gauge, nother line fixing to come through....messed up the fishing trip me and the o'l hippy had planned.....


----------



## giggy

Keef no problem. Pine tar kush? Umbra I didn't it was around anymore. Kraven keep your head down.


----------



## Keef

It's a serious storm !-- We only got about .10 of rain but the pressure change almost kilt me !-- Face still feels swollen! -- I would say maybe it has to do with global warming ? -but that's  political so maybe it's  just a freak weather event !-- I don't understand why it's  political but I'm gonna avoid the subject !--


----------



## Rosebud

You guys stay safe. Sorry about your trip with the old guy Kraven. Really you guys be careful out there.

I have been in my jammies all day... my stomach is mad evidently. I think it might be the high-octane oil in my coffee. won't be having that tomorrow.

Hi Giggy, glad your doing so well with the shoulder, that is awesome.

Hey Bud.


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm old I do what I want to do unapologetically -- If I want to lay around in Jammie that's  what I'm do !
I found me a toy I just really want !-- It's a single seat hover bike like a drone called the Scorpion 3 !-- I think I really really need one !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Rose I'm old I do what I want to do unapologetically -- If I want to lay around in Jammie that's  what I'm do !
> I found me a toy I just really want !-- It's a single seat hover bike like a drone called the Scorpion 3 !-- I think I really really need one !



 I watch some videos on those if they are super cool for sure


----------



## Keef

Bud I was about to pressure washer a couple lids to my boxes and wanted to show U what grows inside my lids !-- It's  kinda self limiting because it blocks out the light !-- I spray them off and run another cycle !-- 

View attachment 20170403_154917.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm still trying to figure out what U had growing !-- I thought that 3 part GH was straight up chemicals -- Do U use Hydrogen Peroxide ? -- Some add it often to keep the nute solution sterile! -- I run a live res . -- I call them bugs but Rose say they beneficial bacteria !-- Just after so long in the medical field if someone was sick we wanted to know what bug they had !-- 
Yeah !-- I feed the little zoo in my boxes -- I keep plenty good bugs make it harder for bad bugs to get established !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I was about to pressure washer a couple lids to my boxes and wanted to show U what grows inside my lids !-- It's  kinda self limiting because it blocks out the light !-- I spray them off and run another cycle !--



Crazy  mine don't get nowhere near that bad I  noticed a little bit on the one corner the one day  but you run them in the same bin for a lot longer than I do   Hope you're having a good evening man


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what U had growing !-- I thought that 3 part GH was straight up chemicals -- Do U use Hydrogen Peroxide ? -- Some add it often to keep the nute solution sterile! -- I run a live res . -- I call them bugs but Rose say they beneficial bacteria !-- Just after so long in the medical field if someone was sick we wanted to know what bug they had !--
> Yeah !-- I feed the little zoo in my boxes -- I keep plenty good bugs make it harder for bad bugs to get established !--



 Yeah I'm not sure man I have no clue I've never seen a yellow slime like that before it was like  bright dark  yellow almost orange


----------



## Keef

3:35 am -- Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Woke up hurting !-- Took some meds maybe I can get a nap later !-- Get my own wake and bake working !-- Catching up on the news !-- So many things be political I don't know what might be political anymore  !-- Dam that is good coffee !-- Got some of my old Widow in the pipe !-- This girl go toe to toe with most !-- 
Bud the blue green algae is not a problem !-- I add micos and other beneficial bacteria !-- I used to make something called Richy Rich's Hydro Tea -- Some close to that anyway !-- U do a wash of Ocean Forest dirt or something similar then add a little molasses to  the 25,000 types of beneficial microbes in wash water !
Then U add some of that culture to your res.  -- D.D. found me some bottled stuff that has lots of those same bugs !-- Those box lids with blue green algae were ran for 3 months without a res. Change !-- They should have plenty algae !-- Didn't hurt the plants any !-- I can 't add Peroxide to my res. to kill bad bugs because it will also kill my good bugs !-- I run a live organic res but I don't call it organic !-- I don't need a sticker proving I'm organic !-- I do what I want !-- I see no reason to poison the land with chemicals !-- I remember running behind the bug spray truck growing up that was spraying D.D.T. for mosquitos !-- What did we know ?--Now I know and don't have an excuse !--Leave as small a footprint on the land as possible  !
Widow be nice !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Lots to do today.  Going to pop some seeds later this afternoon.  Everyone have a great day. :bong2:


----------



## Kraven

Wet and soggy here, looks like the sun my come out a bit today, then another round of storms tomorrow.....which is cool since I'm burping containers now.....I like to ease the humidity down once I get them to 65%...it's good to let them slowly get to 58% over 4-5 days. They store well and seem to cure a bit more w/o having to burp.....just my .02

Hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc hope all are well. Hot today bad storms tomorrow. One of the 88g13/hp beans popped i hope the other does too. I need a bunch of these being f2 they need bx'ed.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> 3:35 am -- Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Woke up hurting !-- Took some meds maybe I can get a nap later !-- Get my own wake and bake working !-- Catching up on the news !-- So many things be political I don't know what might be political anymore  !-- Dam that is good coffee !-- Got some of my old Widow in the pipe !-- This girl go toe to toe with most !--
> Bud the blue green algae is not a problem !-- I add micos and other beneficial bacteria !-- I used to make something called Richy Rich's Hydro Tea -- Some close to that anyway !-- U do a wash of Ocean Forest dirt or something similar then add a little molasses to  the 25,000 types of beneficial microbes in wash water !
> Then U add some of that culture to your res.  -- D.D. found me some bottled stuff that has lots of those same bugs !-- Those box lids with blue green algae were ran for 3 months without a res. Change !-- They should have plenty algae !-- Didn't hurt the plants any !-- I can 't add Peroxide to my res. to kill bad bugs because it will also kill my good bugs !-- I run a live organic res but I don't call it organic !-- I don't need a sticker proving I'm organic !-- I do what I want !-- I see no reason to poison the land with chemicals !-- I remember running behind the bug spray truck growing up that was spraying D.D.T. for mosquitos !-- What did we know ?--Now I know and don't have an excuse !--Leave as small a footprint on the land as possible  !
> Widow be nice !



We used to ride our bikes behind the truck that sprayed the bug juice. No doubt it has contributed to my lung issues. 
Good morning OFC. Keef, politics is dominating the news, so it is on many peoples minds. I wish cannabis was the main topic in the news because it sure is on my mind all the time. I keep seeing different breeding ideas and how certain plants would naturally compliment other plants. Keef, there is a special cut of white window from Hawaii. It's called the aloha white window. Have a couple things with it from Hazeman. I might find something to go with it.


----------



## giggy

Kraven i think every kid that had a bike did that.


----------



## Budlight

Can someone please help me I think there something wrong with this bud every time I smoke it I get nothing done I just don't know what to do about this problem any help would be great







Hope everyone's having a good morning so far


----------



## Keef

Had a nap !-- Still feel like sheet but I'm a little better now -- We hit 92 degrees yesterday with high humidity !--- Humidity is oppressive again today !-- Might be part of my problem !- 
Umbra I haven't ever had a special cut of anything !--I got what I got !-- Some I bought some I got from U guys and I'm happy with them !-- -- The news would be about weed around here if not for that other thing !-- Houston --Austin and now San Antonio have doing that catch and release program !-- Maybe things will settle down in politics soon -- Things are helping around here with cannabis laws !


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- Frosty goodness !-- It's  a fine line !-- One more toke or not ? -- Look like U doing something right !
I hope I'm doing the right thing -- I'm taking in my nephew kinda like an apprentice !-- My brother --His father passed away recently and he clashed with the family and ended up in jail ! -- He need to get outta dodge --Dramaville over there !-- That's why I stay away !-- He knows I grow -- I went to jail for him one time !-- I ca.'t do that again !-- Family turn him out --D.D. gone most of the time and I got the room and need some help so --We see !


----------



## Rosebud

I hope you can help him and he can help you Keef. Sounds like a plan.

I am still puney today, don't know what i have but i hope it leaves soon.

Just wanted to say high and i mean it.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Bud !-- Frosty goodness !-- It's  a fine line !-- One more toke or not ? -- Look like U doing something right !
> I hope I'm doing the right thing -- I'm taking in my nephew kinda like an apprentice !-- My brother --His father passed away recently and he clashed with the family and ended up in jail ! -- He need to get outta dodge --Dramaville over there !-- That's why I stay away !-- He knows I grow -- I went to jail for him one time !-- I ca.'t do that again !-- Family turn him out --D.D. gone most of the time and I got the room and need some help so --We see !



 Sounds like you're doing the right thing my friend  Plus like you said it's nice to have a helper


----------



## Keef

We'll see Rose !-- I could use a hand !-- I want to build me a rack to hang lights from like a long swing set !
Gonna be some overhead stuff I have trouble doing with my left arm !--I'm not feeling like a spring chicken today myself !-- Might have to plant some more seed and take more clones !-- I'm switching to moving a box (4-6 plants ) to bloom once a week !-- Veg got to produce enough plants at the right time or it don't work !


----------



## Keef

I was high and missed something the other day like I often do !-- Now D.D. talking about some grape crush or something ? -- I have a vague memory but where I get what ever that was ?-- All I know is grape something !-- I just grow the sheet -I don't know !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I was high and missed something the other day like I often do !-- Now D.D. talking about some grape crush or something ? -- I have a vague memory but where I get what ever that was ?-- All I know is grape something !-- I just grow the sheet -I don't know !



It's made by DJ short


----------



## umbra

grape krush is one of DJ Shorts' strains. I accidentally pollinated a couple golden tickets in veg with a male purple pineapple bomb that was also in veg. I mentioned that the ppb was grape krush x pineapple thai. That was all DD had to hear. I'm planning on some breeding with the grape krush I have, but I also have a few things from SnowHigh that he used grape krush in that I was thinking of doing together.


----------



## Keef

She be like that !-- I knew her when she would smoke brick weed with no name !--.Now she acts like an expert and stuff -- analyzing each variety  !-- We don't always agree !-- She don't like Master Kush that much but I do !-- It's  one those things that intrigues me !-- 2 weeds with  the seed potency  --Some will like one more than the other !-- When I started I thought it was all about potency or percent of THC --- Turns out to be a little more complicated than that !- 
Umbra use your pattern seeing super power and figure out why some like one more than the other !


----------



## Keef

Understanding that would be like finding the Green Grail ! --U would know what people would want ! --That could be a game changer !


----------



## Keef

Veg. Got to step up and produce the plants I need -- 1st pic is veg. --If veg can't produce the plants the rotation will not work !- I'm plants some more seed and get veg up to snuff soon !-- 8 boxes -- One box a week to harvest trim and dry !-- Might make it easier instead of getting slammed at harvest to trim !
2nd pic is the 2 boxes in bloom !-- On the 7th I need another set of plants for bloom !- 

View attachment 20170404_123026-1.jpg


View attachment 20170404_122908-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I grow da hell out my midgets don't I ? -- I feel like another disaster could happen at any time !-- All I can do is face it when it happens and win !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC 
Had a problem with one of LED 3 rows of light do not work, Company Said we will send you a new Light board. Fast Forward.  Got the Light Board, Put it in, Same problem,  So I think I will take there partial refund. Keep the light board, And Buy 5 new drivers. 1 bad on this light need 4 for the other board w/ Heat sink. I only need 2 fans and Electrical hook up.
Will see what they say this time.
Oh look it almost 420 :48:


----------



## Keef

Hippy in da house !-- Broke LED ? -- The problem be that they hook those chips up in series !-- One chip in the series goes the whole circuit shuts down  !-- To test if it is driver-- U hook that driver up to another circuit and see if it lights it up !-- U can take a piece of wire -- I used a paper clip cut into a U !-- A  jumper wire !
Use rubber gloves or insulation -- 110 volts will ruin a perfectly good buzz !-- Turn the light on and go down the bad row jumping around each one !-- If the driver is good -- When U jump around the bad chip the rest will light up !-- I can take pics ?-- We need a proper buzz to mess with it cause it has electricity !-- Anyone can do it straight and sober but can U do it when U twisted up sideways ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy guys. Hope yall are doing okay.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
I am now about half done with the job. I have hung over 1500 yards of 54" Wall covering in the US Attorneys offices. There are 76 offices .


----------



## Keef

I got 2 Mars down for that reason !-- One bad chip in the series !-- I found my soldering iron -- Just gonna solder in a permanent jumper around the bad chip !-- Mine got 2 circuits !


----------



## Keef

Hopper Mane I thought U died again !- What U up to ? -- Where U at ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im in my hotel room in Shreveport watching Judge Judy. She reminds me of my Mom.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Hippy in da house !-- Broke LED ? -- The problem be that they hook those chips up in series !-- One chip in the series goes the whole circuit shuts down  !-- To test if it is driver-- U hook that driver up to another circuit and see if it lights it up !-- U can take a piece of wire -- I used a paper clip cut into a U !-- A  jumper wire !
> Use rubber gloves or insulation -- 110 volts will ruin a perfectly good buzz !-- Turn the light on and go down the bad row jumping around each one !-- If the driver is good -- When U jump around the bad chip the rest will light up !-- I can take pics ?-- We need a proper buzz to mess with it cause it has electricity !-- Anyone can do it straight and sober but can U do it when U twisted up sideways ?--


I have already checked it is the driver. The light has 4 drivers 1 for each 3 rows of light. I can make any of the 4 sets not work by hooking to the 1 driver. Light board is good.
Evening WH Stay safe and High. Glad your Working, You will be home soon.
Edit. Hi ya Rose I see you Down there


----------



## Keef

What U smoking Hopper ? -- I know U it has to be something tasty !
Hippy I'm just learning how to fix these lights !--- It's  not like I can have someone come fix them !-- We got to be plumbers --electricians -- just to be pharmers !--Then there is the trim --proper jar aging !--It's complicated !-- We can't call someone to come out and fix something !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Woodhippy! Sorry about your light, that is a bummer. I hope it doesn't mess up your grow.

 WH..  I was thinking about your mom this morning. I would have never put her with JJ but i have never watched JJ, so there ya go. Glad to see you have clean socks on young man.  Glad you are half way home.  That is A LOT of wall covering? glue and stick? that sounds hard on the bod.

Keef, you keep on buddy.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- I got a question probably no one got an answer and I'll have to find out !
I been wondering if crawfish could adapt to the pH in my boxes ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose,,,i mean Stalker. Lol
Yeah,,,my Mom was a Red Head with a very strong opinion and personality. :smoke1: She was an awesome Mom. And like Judge Judy,,,shd knew when you were lying. It was scary how she knew. Lol 
I loved her dearly 
But i also love my Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

LOLOLOL Keef, um why in the world would you think I would know that, but thanks for the laugh. I have only seen crawfish at a resturant.. 

WH, i know you did and she loved you fiercely. Mom's know that stuff, i bet you were a lousy liar.  She did good with  you, your mom did. I know you miss her every day. She was quite a lady and I only talked with her a few times. Much love...and yes, i am your stalker.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef you right About plumbing and not getting shocked, And having to not call anyone. Last Month I was the Maytag Man. 
No worry's Rose. The Plants will be fine. I could get away with 3 of the 4 if I need to. 
To-nite I am the Cook. Got Chicken in the oven. 
Found Asparagus coming up in the Garden, And my Spinach is up too.


----------



## Keef

Lunch --- Don't know if it has a real name -- I just call it an egg in a hole !-- I use a glass to cut a circle out the middle of the bread break an egg into it and  fry it up !-- Starting to think about food again. ! 

View attachment 20170404_153005.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

YUM, we just put a chicken on the traeger.. I wish i had some asparagus to go with it.  And I wish i would have planted spinich, the stuff in the store is dirty.  It isn't too late, I could plant them now.  Your dinner sounds good.


----------



## Kraven

evening y'all


----------



## Rosebud

HEY Kraven, how are you doing?  How is your weather now? I hope it has let up for you guys down there.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U see how good I been ? --Not one word about the political train wreck !-- I can be good sometimes it's just not easy !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, you get an attaboy...thank you. It is very difficult, I know but your hard work is showing.. I sound like a teacher, not the stoner i am. Anyway, good job.


----------



## Keef

I saw on the news that they busted a guy in town with 100 plants in his garage !-- They had a warrant out for him and when they came to pick him up they found the grow !-- That ain't me !-- If they show on the news with some old man running best he can ? -- That might be me !-- I also got no wants or warrants !


----------



## Keef

The bust scares me !-- I had no idea the O.F.C. would become what it is !-- The law dogs got to know what city I'm in and be looking for me !-- I would be a fine feather in the hat of any LEO !-- The danger is real !-- 
What we do is dangerous where ever we at !-- Every wake and bake could be my last !-- I've thought about bolting from the site and the O.F.C. several times !-- Here I am growing weed in Texas !-- I got to be friggin crazy !-- Growing dank in the belly of the beast with the ever present danger of getting caught !-- Yep !--I'm obviously brain damaged !-- The O.F.C. like some beacon to guide them in ?-- Seems like U would get use to the paranoia ? -- I ain't running anymore !-- I'm hide but that is just a way of life now ! -- By God one day I get to smoke my first legal joint !--


----------



## lyfespan

wanted to let Keef know, found a trifoliate this morning in my group of forum cookies X fire OG, 3 cots and 3 sets and funny universe it was labeled cup#3 


first one for me in over 5000 seeds popped


https://www.instagram.com/p/BSf0g2QAN0z/?taken-by=mantisfarms


----------



## Kraven

I too have one branch on a IC x CaliO that is a trifoliate and its in flower and holding...I need to get a few pic's up of it.

Rose gonna be nasty again today and then a brief cool off. Then over the weekend and first part of next week summer starts, temps will stay low 90's - low 70's for a few weeks then it wont ever get cooler than the mid to lower eighties at night for then next 9 months.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks, ,,im off to work. 
Keef,,,get a job and get out of the house. Lol


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan in da house !-- Where U been ? -- He come swooping once in awhile !-- I didn't know what I was seeing when I saw that first  trifoliate !

Hopper U sound like my daddy telling the vet in a wheel chair to quit faking and get out that wheelchair and get a job if U want some money !-- -He hard core !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC!  Had a good night at work.  Going to fix a little breakfast, cause I'm high & hungry, then I'll be down for the count!  You all have a good day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491338187498.jpg


----------



## giggy

Morning folks happy hump day.  I'm two for two on the 88g13/hp beans. Wish me luck for the male i need. Rain and bad storms today so i'm watching the weather today.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,

we have a fabulous longtime outdoor grower(TCBud) here that needs some new genetics. I told i could send NL, can anyone donate too? I thought we could come up with quite a nice package for her? You thoughts please? She has helped me and lots of other growers. could we help her?  PM me for her addy. thank you.

Good morning giggy, i see you there.  Keef, be careful please.


----------



## Keef

Stay safe Giggy !-- I'll get these lights packaged when D.D. comes in and I'll get them to U fixed or not !- I think they'll do U right !-- Half of each one don't work but I know how to fix them now !--.I switched to those Mars Hydro because they were bigger and phased out the littler ones ! 

Hopper when I went to the basic training In the army the first time -- They told us they were gonna feed us well and work us hard and expect to lose about 20% of your body weight !--- I gained 20 lbs in 8 weeks !-- My daddy had me in plenty good shape ! --


----------



## Keef

My "job" is to learn to get good at growing weed !-- When it became apparent things were changing and it was time for me to work we had to protect D.D.'s Nursing license -- That job in Austin was just the ticket !-- I'm gearing up and if anything happens -- We separated! -- She got her own address and don't know nothing about what I'm doing here !-- I used to wonder if I would be able to grow top shelf !-- I can !-- If the genetics are there and I give the plant has  optimum grow conditions the plant has no choice but to give U it's best !
So now I work on weight !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everybody is off to an excellent start this morning so much to do  talk to you guys later :48:


----------



## Keef

Do Not go outside !-- We got a 35 mph wind coming off the gulf--gusting to 45 mph !-- Picks that sand and it's like being in a sandblaster out there !---I got no reason to go out there -- I'm busy !-- -I'm building a magnificent buzz down here !-- Maybe do some pharming later !-- Started with some left over Nurse Larry and burning some Widow right now !-- I think veg might be able to produce the plants for this weekly rotation --We'll be seeing !-- I got rooted clones from the Snow Lotus  so that original seed plant going to bloom on the 7th -- Umbra got me all hot and bothered about the Snow Lotus so I needs to know ! 

Bud --Strawberry Desiel going to bloom too !- Got the strawberry rhino pollen in the fridge just waiting !


----------



## Keef

Bud porn ? -- 

View attachment 20170405_104742-1.jpg


View attachment 20170405_104731-1.jpg


View attachment 20170405_104718-1.jpg


View attachment 20170405_104829-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

1-- B.B. King 

2 Purple Haze --( Green Pheno )

3-- White Indica  ( The White -x- Nepal Indica)

4-- Hoe Berry


----------



## Budlight

Check out these cool little clone shipping containers I got from the girl shop yesterday for $1.50 each they even have two little LEDs inside













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Now that is about the coolest thing I seen today Bud !-- Makes me think !-- Got it the LEDs at the top ? -- Dam !-- Wait I'm having a thought might take it awhile to flesh out !-- Midget plants --bigger containers ? -- Am I seeing a possible grow system ?

So Bud a Pepsi drinker too ? -- We gonna have to get U an E-cig and get U off cigs !- I been off of them bout 5 years now after 30 years !


----------



## Rosebud

Those are the coolest things ever. very cool.  pepsi kills. just saying.

Keef your plants are beautiful.


----------



## Keef

Rose too much oxygen is poisonous too !-- I have an addictive personality !-- In my mind drinking  Pepsi and smoking my e-cig ain't even in the same in the same addictive ball park as drinking whiskey and smoking cigarettes !-- I think I choose well specially in weed my drug of choice !-- I coulda done much worse !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Now that is about the coolest thing I seen today Bud !-- Makes me think !-- Got it the LEDs at the top ? -- Dam !-- Wait I'm having a thought might take it awhile to flesh out !-- Midget plants --bigger containers ? -- Am I seeing a possible grow system ?
> 
> So Bud a Pepsi drinker too ? -- We gonna have to get U an E-cig and get U off cigs !- I been off of them bout 5 years now after 30 years !



 I used to be a Coke drinker but around Christmas time I noticed they change the Coke recipe and for some reason makes me feel sick when I drink it so I switched back to Pepsi as far as the smoking part goes I think I'm going to go and try some of that laser treatment where they shoot lasers into your head makes you not want to smoke anymore figure it's worth a shot


----------



## Keef

No laser beams for me !-- I just switched my nicotine delivery system -- Made me a little healthier !-- and I didn't really give up squat !-- I went thru cold turkey withdrawals  after close to a decade as a legal morphine junkie !-- I got nothing to prove to nobody !-- I do what I want !-- Hey I just had one them deep thoughts make U go mmm ?
Organic Morphine ! -- Just so so wrong !


----------



## Budlight

Hay Keef so was that strawberry ice or strawberry Kush I put some of that  pollen  on my white widow I'm pretty surprised how many seeds I got out of two little buds my other question is how long should I let them dry for


----------



## Keef

Bud best I can remember the Gloman put that Strawberry Ice dad on a White Rhino mom !-- I need to chase him down and check on him --I find out !-- I know they was some Jamaican Ice -- White Rhino and Strawberry Kush up I there somewhere somewhere !-- I got a Strawberry Desiel going to bloom on the 7th !-- She get fluffy I dust her and anything else get in the way !


----------



## Rosebud

Budlight I quit with acupuncture. It works. 

I have a double strawberry diesle almost ready. have never tasted it.

Keef, ya know i love ya, and i haven't wanted to tell ya, but I agree with DD. Master kush isn't that great. sorry.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, A couple weeks  ago I put in for a transfer at work. My replacement started today. Gonna lose some money, But I sure won't hurt as much. 
Time for another Bowl.


----------



## Rosebud

Good for you woodhippy. I hope it helps, I bet it will. I will never forget how wonderful it was to quit work. I know you aren't retirement age yet, but soon I hope. It sure has helped mr rosebud to retire.  I will join you for a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Rose U know I love U too !-- I'm still exploring weed !-- Lots of flavors --buzzes and stuff I haven't experienced yet !-- I have had stankier stuff than Master Kush but If I could never have any Master Kush again ? -- Of well !-- Plenty more fine things out there !-- I got Nurse Larry too !-- I'd manage !


----------



## Keef

Wait !--Where's my pipe ?-- I was making caps !- Bout to get sideways up in here !


----------



## WeedHopper

Get a job ya big sissy  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

U hiring Hopper ? 
-I grow weed !-- That's my job !-- - I'm working on my scooter !-- U should come fix it for me !-- When U ready to grow ?-- I got a fine cut of Rose's Nurse Larry for U !-


----------



## Rosebud

WH, keef is going to kick your tired overworked bottom if you don't quit saying that.  lol  HOw was your day?


----------



## Keef

Rose Hopper and me ain't got no problem !-- I don 't know why -- but --I can't even get mad at him !-- He alright !-- Yo Hopper -- What's  up with Fox News and Bill O'Reilly lately they be on all the other news channels ?


----------



## Rosebud

Couldn't happen to a better guy than oreilly.... can we talk about him?


----------



## Rosebud

OK, so i look down there and see WH and wood hippy. we gotta find woodhippy a shorter name. woody? hippy?


----------



## Keef

Rose U bad !-- We would start with O'Reilly -- Then next thing U know we talking about secret meetings in the Seychelles with Russians and stuff !-- It's a slippery slope so I'm not gonna even get started !-- I say something -- somebody get mad-- It never works out well !-- So Bill Who !-- 

 I just call him Hippy !-- Hippy 420 left so why not ?--


----------



## WoodHippy

Hippy is just fine. 
Yes Rose the position change will help me not wear myself out more than needed. 
Keef my BB King is Big. Sacred to let it go outdoors. 
I made it to 12 variety's. Now to find my holding pattern,


----------



## Keef

Oh it a monster Hippy !-- See why I gotta keep'm small ? -- That thing can get outta hand real quick !

Some Stuff I won't know what I got till I grow and process it !-- Like these !-- I never smoked any of these ! 

View attachment 20170405_182410-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Except that NL ( Nurse Larry )-didn't see it there !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Budlight I quit with acupuncture. It works.
> 
> I have a double strawberry diesle almost ready. have never tasted it.
> 
> Keef, ya know i love ya, and i haven't wanted to tell ya, but I agree with DD. Master kush isn't that great. sorry.



 Double strawberry diesel sounds awfully tasty  I thought about the acupuncture but I'm scared as  Hell of needles


----------



## Budlight

I will have to agree with you guys that BB King she can get real crazy in  size  real fast


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Bud I just looked and BB King is 3 ft tall and  about 1.5 across, I am going to need to get the light 6 inch higher. 
Keef I want to be some where between you and Bud. 3 ft plants in a tent is about max for me. The second run where put in at 12 to 14 inch. Learning.


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> I used to be a Coke drinker but around Christmas time I noticed they change the Coke recipe and for some reason makes me feel sick when I drink it so I switched back to Pepsi as far as the smoking part goes I think I'm going to go and try some of that laser treatment where they shoot lasers into your head makes you not want to smoke anymore figure it's worth a shot




Bud I smoked for 34.5 years @ 2-3 packs a day. I smoked and I enjoyed it, then I suddenly didn't enjoy it and realized I was just getting a fix...made me feel pretty weak so I took that pack with 2 cigs left in it and tossed it on the fridge....every time I wanted to smoke I would just wait a bit and see, and over a 2 week time I quit and have never picked them back up....it was hard, the whole first year..... but after that it seems like you never smoked....I have been smoke free for 5 years now. You can do it when your ready. Peace


----------



## Keef

That's how we do Hippy !-- I tried to let the group I moved to bloom on the 1st get a little bigger -- Maybe a little too big !-- Some stretch more than others the first couple weeks of bloom -- 
Get with Kraven sounds about the size he runs !-- He grow them heavy buds make me Jealous !--


----------



## Keef

Switching to an e-cig wasn't easy either !-- I back slid  a few times over the first year or so !-- D.D. kept buying me e-cig stuff and I was determined -- Smoked from the time I was 18 till my late 50's !-- I'm fine with my e-cig now !-- I got my brand of e-cig juice and that's what I vape !-- I got a gallon of food grade VG (vegetable glycerin ) and a recipe from nicotine juice but I like what I use !-- I smoked ultra light cigs but use extra strong e-juice -- Depends on the battery !-- D.D. got me 2 big batteries and I was using a smaller !-- I hit it and it hit back !-- I could use a weaker version with them !-- I didn't know !


----------



## Keef

Kraven the storms pass yet !-- Looked bad on radar !- especially north of U !-- No it was like the whole southeast getting hammered !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> U hiring Hopper ?
> -I grow weed !-- That's my job !-- - I'm working on my scooter !-- U should come fix it for me !-- When U ready to grow ?-- I got a fine cut of Rose's Nurse Larry for U !-



Lets get that scooter fixed. Ill be right over. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, keef is going to kick your tired overworked bottom if you don't quit saying that.  lol  HOw was your day?



It was good Mam. I aint scared of Keef....lol. :smoke1:


----------



## lyfespan

Keef said:


> Lyfespan in da house !-- Where U been ? -- He come swooping once in awhile !-- I didn't know what I was seeing when I saw that first  trifoliate !
> 
> Hopper U sound like my daddy telling the vet in a wheel chair to quit faking and get out that wheelchair and get a job if U want some money !-- -He hard core !



i get kinda swamped with events and warehouse grows, very little internet playtime for me, i do IG a lot though


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> we have a fabulous longtime outdoor grower(TCBud) here that needs some new genetics. I told i could send NL, can anyone donate too? I thought we could come up with quite a nice package for her? You thoughts please? She has helped me and lots of other growers. could we help her?  PM me for her addy. thank you.
> 
> Good morning giggy, i see you there.  Keef, be careful please.



i have a sour tsunami X querkle that needs sharing, i got 12 cloneshippers here ready  to trade away


----------



## Keef

Lyfespan I'm glad to see ya when U do stop by !-- I like to learn from U free state guys !--- They busted a local guy with a garage grow yesterday !-- Still on the news today !-- Growing weed in these conditions is hard on U !-- 
I'm on it Hopper !-- The thing runs great when it'll start !--- 1st I thought it was just a fuel problem but sometimes when it been sitting I ain't getting a spark !-- I work my way back from the plug !-- It's gonna be a fine scooter once I get this fixed !-- When U go somewhere U would kinda like to know it's gonna start !--
I know D.D. wants me to move more but Dam !-- Got to rebuild the scooter !-- Forgive her for she knows not what she do !--I found some wrecked bikes for cheap -- I'm be needing a little MIG welder -- Might need to turn a piece or 2 ? -- Don't even say sand rail  out loud ! -- I just need to know how to get that power thru the wheels and make the thing move without digging a hole !


----------



## Keef

Hopper say he ain't afraid of me ? -- That don't really mean much cause Hopper ? --He ain't afraid of nothing !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Bud I smoked for 34.5 years @ 2-3 packs a day. I smoked and I enjoyed it, then I suddenly didn't enjoy it and realized I was just getting a fix...made me feel pretty weak so I took that pack with 2 cigs left in it and tossed it on the fridge....every time I wanted to smoke I would just wait a bit and see, and over a 2 week time I quit and have never picked them back up....it was hard, the whole first year..... but after that it seems like you never smoked....I have been smoke free for 5 years now. You can do it when your ready. Peace



 Thank you for the encouragement and hope you're having a good night


----------



## Keef

Bud ain't nobody can make U quit !-- U can't do it until U ready !-- 
Who was that was afraid of needles !-- Not me !-- I will stick a needle in somebody in a heart beat !-- Don't hurt me a bit ! -- Big needles --Long needles ? --No problem !--  -- I stick a big one in your chest if I had to !-- Cut a hole in your neck so U can breath again without working up a sweat !-- This might sting a little might be an understatement sometimes !-- Just can't tell someone-- This is gonna hurt so bad U gonna pass out !


----------



## Keef

I see on the local news the Po-Po doing the happy dance !-- Yeah !-- They supposed to stop drugs and people from crossing the border !-- but -- It is in thier best interest to catch the cash going back to Mexico !
The local po-po get to keep a share !-- They got the finest of po-po gear paid for by this money !-- I'm also sure if they bust someone with 20 lbs of cash (they just weigh it )--All 10 lbs will make it to the evidence locker !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Keef,,,get that scooter out. Time for a nice cool ride on the beach. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Love yas Rose.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> Bud I smoked for 34.5 years @ 2-3 packs a day. I smoked and I enjoyed it, then I suddenly didn't enjoy it and realized I was just getting a fix...made me feel pretty weak so I took that pack with 2 cigs left in it and tossed it on the fridge....every time I wanted to smoke I would just wait a bit and see, and over a 2 week time I quit and have never picked them back up....it was hard, the whole first year..... but after that it seems like you never smoked....I have been smoke free for 5 years now. You can do it when your ready. Peace


I smoked for about ten years.then smoked hand rolled in prison. those things will hammer your butt! i was at a redlight one day watching the smoke curl off the cherry and i was thinking about how i was feeling guilty that I was the one smoking, and it was affecting my wife's health. I cannot do something that is harmful to another like that. I kept a cig in a pack in my glovebox. Its still there.. I had "quit" a few times before and it was very hard. Once i made up my mind it was not near as hard. You can do what you want to do, Its all in the mind.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- That's  what I got it for Hopper !-When the tide is out the sand if firm and makes good riding till U hit one those cuts in the sand !-- Tires are wide enough but nothing rolls thru that fluffy sand !--It just stop !--U don't ! Looks  just like that pic except I don't wear a helmet! -- I don't got  one !-- I get this little problem solved we good !-- Supposed to be only in the 70's today !- Last cool of the year !
Dog right about smoking can't do it till U ready !-- I just always try to find a work around !-- I still got my nicotine addiction but at least it is not as bad for me as smoking !--


----------



## Keef

Wonder if Nick is O.K. ? -- Last I remember he had went to the hospital for some fluids and had just came home !-- Shout Out Nick let us know if U still alive !


----------



## WeedHopper

I cant stand the smell of tobacco anymore. Makes me sick. I quit in 2013 after my heart surgery. Nothing like a heart attack to help ya quit smoking ciggs and cigars. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Time to go to work. I get to go home today. 3 day weekend,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Smoking the Hoe Berry this morning outta the House of Rose !-- I know nothing of it's genetics !- Look at it ? -- Would U care about it's genetics !-- She kinda stanky and she hit back hard !--  but --I like it ! --She don't play ! 

View attachment 20170406_075510-1.jpg


----------



## giggy

Morning folks hope everybody is well.  Little cool here this morn. Good time to enjoy my coffee.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. --U ever feel U dammed if U do and Dammed if U don't  ? Couple months ago my brother passed away !-- His son ( and daughter ) -- Have had problems !-- The nephew ask if he could come stay with me awhile !-- D.D. sent him some money to get here -- They found him naked passed out and not breathing at the bus station last night !-- He was intubated and in ICU !-- They took the tube out this morning and treating him for pneumonia and withdraws !-- I meant well but sometimes that's  not enough !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all of you cool dudes and dudettes.

Keef, god, that is horrible? did he od on drugs? do you know? Oh man. You can't catch a break. I am sorry Keef.  Glad you like that hoeberry, would love a taste myself. She looks nice.

Good morning Kraven and budlight. Cane, how is the shingles? is it any better? I am going to get that shot because of you. So thanks I guess.

Have a good day all ya all.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Bud, I was a heavy smoker also. Kraven and I smoked almost the same length of time and 3 packs a day. When my oldest son was learning to ride a bicycle, I couldn't run behind the bike. The day my divorce was final and I was awarded custody of the boys, I quit.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose --Still don't have the details -- Think I'm take some more caps !-- That Hoe Berry is nice but U remember how I tied a knot in the stem cause it stretches !-- She may travel one day --who knows ? --I'm drooling over the green pheno that Purple Haze !- It don't play either !-- It is a more desirable plant than the Hoe Berry but I have learned that just because I perfer it don't mean others will !-- So I look for plants that like what I do ! -- Green Pheno of Purple Haze fits the bill ! - I got a whole mess of varieties that are educating me on the nuances of varieties! -- I learn that Keef likes lots of kinds and having several to choose from works for me !


----------



## DirtyDiana

I feel like I been tied to the whipping post this morning!  Just no words!  Smoked some Nurse Larry & hopefully sleep. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491184063436.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Good morning All...
Rose the Shingles are still with me but they are on there way out..


----------



## yarddog

keef, not my place to tell you what to do, but please be careful with your nephew. very easy way to get leo busting your door in. if someone is on dope, they are a wildcard. No disrespect meant. I have 2 bro-in-law on dope. both are never allowed near my home.


----------



## mrcane

...........:48:.............
Keef you are rocking it...
Best of luck with the butts Budlight you will feel so much better...


----------



## umbra

my grow is in the closet, the  4 x 8 tent, a box, and the garage and I need more space for sure. 

View attachment IMG_0791.JPG


View attachment IMG_0792.JPG


View attachment IMG_0793.JPG


View attachment IMG_0794.JPG


View attachment IMG_0795.JPG


----------



## giggy

Keef I'm with dog. He has messed up bad and i believe he will be bad news in your home.

Umbra you a busy man looking good.


----------



## Keef

Dog -- U so right !-- I'm just stuck between a rock and a hard place and don't know what I'm do yet !-- I love the boy but I ain't getting busted cause of him !-- 

Cane getting the shingles put the fear of God in me too !-- Soon as D.D.'s insurance kicks in I need a shot !-- I don't have a problem with needles-- Unless they pointed at me but for this ?-- I can be a big boy !-- Tell U one thing though !-- I should one the good lollipops they got for taking the shot !-- Umbra I feel ya !-- but I should have given things more thought when I opened up that spare room grow !-- I'm using it for bloom and I got more room and lights than I need right now !-- My new weekly rotation only got the first 3 of 8 boxes in it and I set it up wrong so I have to go back and move every thing to the opposite end of the room !- Find a different way to hang my lights !-- So I got more room in bloom than the plants to fill it !-- Told D.D. I need more seed and she just laughed and laughed !-- Old Stoner Chicks ? --U just never know !-- Did I say "old "-- That's not how I meant it !- I meant old in the way U would use it when referring --to an "Old Friend " -
Old friend doesn't mean they old !-- 
D.D. need to come home and cook for me afore I starve !


----------



## Keef

I seen on the Internet how people be taking pics of they food -- I don't understand it so I'm just trying to be cool ! 

View attachment 20170406_100837.jpg


----------



## Keef

Coulda used some Cajun spices and stuff but I'm full now and when that food hit all them caps down there ? --Gonna be a party in my belly --Then the after party in my head !-- I'm smoking an after lunch bowl to get the mind loosened up for the caps !-- Bout to get real high I bet !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I could probably squeeze a few in here !-- Gonna be a great bloom room once it's full ! -- I'm just getting started! 

View attachment 20170406_104034.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's a work in progress !-- This is veg . It needs to feed plants to the bloom room !-- I got issues and things to work out !-- I veg bigger I can't veg as many -- I can't veg as many --I can't keep as many varieties! - -I'm get high and think about it some more !-- I would welcome any comments and or suggestions as for as set up ! 

View attachment 20170406_104732.jpg


----------



## Keef

The working plan is to put a row of 8 boxes down that way the shelf is on !-- Gonna need some walkways ?
Maybe 2 rows of boxes down the middle of the room !-- I got measuring to do and stuff to build to move nute water with !-- How can they say old Stoners burned out all they brain cells and can't do anything anymore ? -- This sheet gets complicated !-- I think I got a few boxes to build !-- I want a inner tube type rubber gasket for between my lids and the boxes !-- Can't come up with a reasonable distracting excuse to look for  one yet !-- Caulk wrks but don't stick to the boxes and has to be recaulked every other cycle or so !--


----------



## Keef

O.K. all U wrench monkeys !-- Hook a brother up !-- Got the fuel system clean on the scooter !-- Here's  there deal !-- When it cranks it runs great now -- But sometimes it would turnover and over like it wasn't getting any fuel or no spark !-- Waited till it wouldn't start and took the plug out and sure enough --No spark !-- So what's  a brother got  to do ? -- I my mind it could be something as simple as a defective on/off switch !-- U can turn it over and it sounds the same with the switch on or off -- Other than that what ? -- These things got a magneto -- Talk to me !- Tell me what to do next !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I seen on the Internet how people be taking pics of they food -- I don't understand it so I'm just trying to be cool !


I live in a small little country town in California. We have a breakfast coffee shop in the town. The first time I went I ordered 2 poached eggs on corned beef hash. They never heard of it. When they were bringing it out of the kitchen, the waitress showed it to 4 or 5 people before it came to me. When I was married, we would have left over corned beef from St Patrick's Day and made corned beef hash with it. As much as I love it, it almost killed me. Ex made some for me and I guess it had gone bad, either that or she was trying to kill me. Wound up in the hospital having my stomach pumped out and very sick for 2 weeks.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> O.K. all U wrench monkeys !-- Hook a brother up !-- Got the fuel system clean on the scooter !-- Here's  there deal !-- When it cranks it runs great now -- But sometimes it would turnover and over like it wasn't getting any fuel or no spark !-- Waited till it wouldn't start and took the plug out and sure enough --No spark !-- So what's  a brother got  to do ? -- I my mind it could be something as simple as a defective on/off switch !-- U can turn it over and it sounds the same with the switch on or off -- Other than that what ? -- These things got a magneto -- Talk to me !- Tell me what to do next !


magnetos operate on rare magnets. they die. it should be easy enough to check switch with a meter. check manufacturer of mag and look it up, or a repair manual. they probably have something on line to go thru a check list of stuff.


----------



## Keef

Got a meter so I check the switch !-- I guess looking the manual up on line for a trouble shooting guide might be in order !-- I'm old !--sometimes I don't think about stuff like that !-- Everything else is fine !-- I just got this thing about expecting it to start when I want it to start !-- I'm picky like that !


----------



## Keef

If it not the switch then I see it got a C.D.I ignition system --I don't know what C.D.I. even means but I can see it !-- I just get me a dam new one !


----------



## yarddog

keef, i have heard the chinese scooters have a bad rap with ignition coils. they are not very expensive.


----------



## Keef

Must be Chinese !-- I don't recognize the brand !-- This is the brand at the bottom  ?and it is the 125 cc !
Says--  Lance Passion to Redefine --across bottom of manual ! 

View attachment 20170406_121940.jpg


----------



## umbra

cdi ignition is capacitance discharge ignition...


----------



## Keef

2014 with less than 3,000 miles !-- That's pretty new right !--Not beat up -- Got one fiberglass ding I can fix easy !-- I think they thought they were dumping a lemon on they distressed unsuspecting cousin !-- I can fix it ---it's not a lemon and got it for less than a thousand so it was probably a fair deal but I would not want to be the boys after I examined it to D.D. !-- She gonna smoke them boys like a cheap cigar ! --


----------



## Keef

Riot Berry OG -x- BPU !-- 
Umbra !-- I don't know where your sick mind goes when U breed something like this !--Go there often O.K. Cuz !
Hippy said the B.B. King is a monster ? -- I just laughed and laughed !-- Really! -- What's  up with what U do ? -- Can U teach me ? 

View attachment 20170406_125924-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

U see there's this thing !-- Let me explain it like this -- To understand Leonardo da Vinci's art--- U have to understand his science --and to understand his science ---U have to understand his art ! -- Don't make me give U a headache cause I can !-- All I wanted to point out was that U can't learn to breed like that from a book -- There's  a sweet spot somewhere in there and Umbra knows how to get there !-- Some might spend thier life breeding and never understand what is second nature to Umbra !-


----------



## Keef

Still Trying to get comfortably numb and I'm close so time to get  the hammer and get some Purple Haze all up in my mind !-- I like it ! 

View attachment 20170406_132627-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Still curing but I still like it !-- Only gets better !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Still Trying to get comfortably numb and I'm close so time to get  the hammer and get some Purple Haze all up in my mind !-- I like it !



 She looks tasty my friend


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone's had a good day mine was pretty long doing yardwork  finally time to relax  :48:


----------



## giggy

Wake and bake you bunch of pot heads. Hope everybody had a good night.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Giggy. Im back home and getten ready to watch local news. Then its time for Gun Smoke. Yehaaaaaasa


----------



## giggy

Moring hopper I'm watching blue oyster cult on audience while i burn a bowl and sipping on me coffee.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- That hurts! ( pick a spot )-- That too !-- Tomahawk missiles and drones political talk ? -I know the why of the chemical weapons attack would be political but I ain't touching that !--- I got nothing bad to say about using those tomahawk -- U use chemical --biological or nukes ? --whether it's  your own people or not !-- U NEED to be bombed back into the stone age !--I thought they shoulda spread the tomahawk out some maybe send a few to the dudes castle ? --59 of them on the same target is like killing a fly with a shotgun !-- I'm old but it wouldn't be too hard to teach me to fly a  weaponized drone !-- I'd hunt again !

Caps kicking !-- Cool out !-- Mid -low 60's !-- Gonna hit 80 later !-- Took that hand controller off the scooter yesterday to check that switch !-- Not the problem !-- Smoking -- ?? -- Weed this morning !-- It's  working !


----------



## yarddog

keef, does your scoot have a kickstand switch on it? my bikes have it so it will not start if the kickstand is still down.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? - No Cuz !-- It will start with the kick stand down !-- I checked that on off switch !-- Pissed me off !-- I was getting no spark so I removed and cleaned that switch put it back together and hit the electric start !- Fired right up !-- Thought I had fixed it !-- ran around on it some -- Took Princess Ginger on her required ride !-Let it set a couple hours went out and hit the start button -- No spark !-- So I went and got my pistol !-- Thought about it awhile  and changed my mind ! -- I'm gonna go ahead and replace the whole electrical system out !-- Start with that C.D.I. ignition system and if that ain't it --move on !
Got new battery and spark plug !-- Not putting the new one in without more info !-- Would U ? 

View attachment 20170406_161652.jpg


----------



## Keef

Anyone else feel this way in da morning ? 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Dog ? - No Cuz !-- It will start with the kick stand down !-- I checked that on off switch !-- Pissed me off !-- I was getting no spark so I removed and cleaned that switch put it back together and hit the electric start !- Fired right up !-- Thought I had fixed it !-- ran around on it some -- Took Princess Ginger on her required ride !-Let it set a couple hours went out and hit the start button -- No spark !-- So I went and got my pistol !-- Thought about it awhile  and changed my mind ! -- I'm gonna go ahead and replace the whole electrical system out !-- Start with that C.D.I. ignition system and if that ain't it --move on !
> Got new battery and spark plug !-- Not putting the new one in without more info !-- Would U ?



 Well buddy I would definitely say something doesn't look right with the picture question is is the old plug the wrong plug or is the new plug the wrong plug because if the new plugs the wrong plug you definitely don't want to be putting that in there you'll smash a hole in the top of the piston real quick


----------



## Keef

That be the question needs to be answered Bud !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, I made it!  Good job! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490321047031.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning D.D. !-- I'm depressed !-- Buy me some more lights or seed !-- That always seems to cheer me up !-- I never had any Grape weed !


----------



## Keef

I mean I been kinda wanting some that dam Birthday Cake -- Some that sweet Oregon Lemon !-- Just saying !-- Maybe some Cherry ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I mean I been kinda wanting some that dam Birthday Cake -- Some that sweet Oregon Lemon !-- Just saying !-- Maybe some Cherry ?



 I'm going to have to quit hanging out with you you're a bad influence  just when I get thinking about new strains out of my head  I really wish I could get my hands on the boysenberry gelato still never heard back from sour patch seeds  he's got two strains that I really wish I could get my hands on  The one is from Jay Frost the other one is from mad scientist


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, just got done doing the math and my harvest was good...my normal average is 1.64 gpw but this time it was a bit over 1.71 gpw. Hope everyone is doing well today, it's time to shake out and make hash out of the trimmings and then I'm all finished. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. I got the yard done yesterday so its going to be a pretty weekend with blue skies and cooler temps. Peace


----------



## Budlight

So talking with my buddy last night he figures he can build me as he calls it an HPS killer for about 400 bucks he 100% guaranteed me it will work just as good if not better then one of my 1000 HPS  I think I'm going to have to do this jump


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Morning all, just got done doing the math and my harvest was good...my normal average is 1.64 gpw but this time it was a bit over 1.71 gpw. Hope everyone is doing well today, it's time to shake out and make hash out of the trimmings and I'm all finished. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. I got the yard done yesterday so its going to be a pretty weekend with blue skies and cooler temps. Peace



 Glad to hear your morning is off to an excellent start my friend :48:


----------



## Keef

Work it Kraven !-- This HPS killer gonna get hot ?-- I hate stuff that gets hot !-- My numbers would be meaningless right now !-- I can get an idea of what I can do from my midgets though !- Veg them twice as big --3 times ? -- I got some babies I just moved to bloom !-- Couple of Umbra's  Strawberry Desiel crosses-- ( intended for some Strawberry pollen from Bud  ) -- Gonna see what this Snow Desiel from Umbra is all about -- A GDP-X-B.R. -- There was another one !-- Oh well !-- Maybe run some RO water but not much else in the garden to do !-- We in the tube 5-x-5 with the grow ! -- Just getting ready for the bug wars !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Work it Kraven !-- This HPS killer gonna get hot ?-- I hate stuff that gets hot !-- My numbers would be meaningless right now !-- I can get an idea of what I can do from my midgets though !- Veg them twice as big --3 times ? -- I got some babies I just moved to bloom !-- Couple of Umbra's  Strawberry Desiel crosses-- ( intended for some Strawberry pollen from Bud  ) -- Gonna see what this Snow Desiel from Umbra is all about -- A GDP-X-B.R. -- There was another one !-- Oh well !-- Maybe run some RO water but not much else in the garden to do !-- We in the tube 5-x-5 with the grow ! -- Just getting ready for the bug wars !



No buddy  The HPS killer doesn't get hot  and is one of the most efficient LEDs on the market that's why I'm switching I'm just having way too much heat problems running all these 1000 and it's not even summer yet so I figure to beat the heat I'll switch from HPS to LEDs that way I don't have to try to cool so much heat because I know my reservoir sure are not liking it and it's really  hurting things  I can do better I know I can I just got to get a better grip on the  temperatures   I'm just getting ready to build myself a chiller for the reservoirs but still the power that these 1000   Use is just killing me between gas electricity and water my bill is 700 minimum a month


----------



## Kraven

Find out the footprint those fixtures will cover, that will be important information. Good luck on the test, if you can get the same results a 1k light gives you with LED @ 400.00 a pop well sir that would be a 1100.00 savings over the ones I run and a great deal. It may take a few runs to get them completely figured out, I'm looking forward to seeing you run them. Good luck brother :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Just shook out a ton of DI hash. This will make good medibles for my PTSD. Arms tired, gonna eat then nap. Peace


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake for me !-- U eat a bunch caps then eat ? --POW !- Right up side the head !-- Woke up high !-- I always like that but I'm a creature of habit --Gotta have to have a pipe with my coffee !-- 

Bud - Heat always been a problem for me but not so bad with my Mars Hydro !-- As I add more I will eventually !-- Running 6-7 Mars in an all electric house and I think D.D. say last month -- $300 !-- I will be doubling that !-- I been watching what they do around here !-- They busted that local guy with a garage grow !-- They didn't get him cause the power company rated him out !-- He got busted cause he got stupid ! -- If U got a warrant out for you a** when they come get U ? -- Down have a garage grow !
He had to be using a whole  bunch more power than me !-- Scratch that worry !-- Time to work !--


----------



## yarddog

keef, if your scoot uses the short plug and you put that long plug in, you can probably say goodbye to the engine. you will be punching a hole through the piston with the long plug protruding too far into the combustion chamber. got a kickstart on it? you could install the long plug and kick it over with your hand to make sure no parts make contact inside the cylinder.


----------



## Keef

3rd week of rotation with one box a week to bloom !-- 15th we do it again !-- Gonna have to get creative soon !-- I only got 8 big grow boxes !-- I need 3 and soon 4 in Veg. !-- So I be building a box a week soon !
I'm running about 6 of midgets right now in each but slowly bringing up plant size -- Then drop down to 4 plants per box ! -- Once I got a rotation of 8 boxes ( O.K. 60 day rotation-- I'll be adding a 9th box -- Everything don't finish at exactly 60 days so I need an overflow box for each set of 8)-- But after that rotation rolls around again maybe I add an additional box each week till I have a second set of 8 boxes  in bloom !--


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !-- I saw that long plug and that was my first thought !-- Quick way to ruin an engine !
When It starts it runs great -- That short plug will work just fine !-- Just sometime it gets a spark and sometimes it don't !-- Once it is started and warmed up it is not going to die !-- It's  just on starting !-- So my thought was ignition system !


----------



## Keef

I saw on the weather channel that up where Rose and Cane be they got 65 mph winds !--Hold on to something ya'll !-- I guess there will be no need to rake leaves or do yard work ?


----------



## yarddog

keef, is this a two stoke or four? i would assume being a 125cc its a four stroke


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Find out the footprint those fixtures will cover, that will be important information. Good luck on the test, if you can get the same results a 1k light gives you with LED @ 400.00 a pop well sir that would be a 1100.00 savings over the ones I run and a great deal. It may take a few runs to get them completely figured out, I'm looking forward to seeing you run them. Good luck brother :aok:



 They will cover a 4 x 4 area  he was saying something about 80,145ml  whatever that means in LED talk


----------



## Rosebud

50 MPH off and on... it is a windy son of a gun.  It is warm though and we had so much snow the dust hasn't started blowing yet... it looks like more nasty is coming.  Good luck Cane.


----------



## yarddog

whew, woke from a nap. Slow day at work, layed down on my creeper, rolled under a truck and took me an hr nap.    listening to Santana's debut album. Awesome percussion in this album.    1969 was an epic year for music


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog --4 cycle it is !

Morning Rose !-- Our wind is pretty steady with an onshore flow most days !--35 mph is not unusual but 50 that's too much !-- I think D.D. coming home next week !-- Be glad when her schedule gets regular again !
Soon !-- 
I been making caps out my trim but I think we coming up on a time when we start having a surplus !-- Gonna have to get me one them Kanga Cans I heard ya'll talk about ! -- Rose that Purple pheno of Purple Haze sure has nice color !-- I be putting a window unit in bloom soon !-- I drop the temp at night it's gonna really bring that color out !-- The Green Pheno got better structure though !


----------



## Keef

Decisions -decisions !-- Giggy started the music thing this morning !-- Anyway -- Cream - Live  @ Royal Albert Hall ? -- Heart  --Live @ At the Orpheum ? -- Been digging on Steve Winwood again lately ? -- CSNY ?
Always like me some Neil Young !-- Keep on Rockin in the Free World -- Off to make a play list !-- Right after another toke or 2 !


----------



## Rosebud

YD, 1969 was the best year ever (imho) for music.  I took mr rb to a santana concert in 1973, he fell asleep. I love that story. little pot being passed around me thinks.

Keef, your making me want to grow some of that good stuff again. good on the stature.


----------



## Budlight

I would have to say this is the weirdest growing part I've ever seen I've had plans that did weird mutant stuff and veg and from seedlings but never in flower














And the other three that share the same nutrients are fine














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Rose -- Country Joe and the Fish ? -- Give me an "F" -- Vietnam song !-- If U change Vietnam --to Syria !--Then it gets all political again --Don't it ?


----------



## Keef

Clone it Bud !-- Send me a piece !-- I do like some freaks !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Clone it Bud !-- Send me a piece !-- I do like some freaks !



 I did clone her and let me tell you she did not want to take it took forever


----------



## Keef

What variety is it Bud ?


----------



## Keef

Snow Desiel didn't want to root for me either -- Took almost 2 weeks I think ?-- Most I got root 7-8 days !


----------



## Rosebud

awe country joe and the fish, Loved that song. shoot almost everything at woodstock.. CSN&Y Bud says to tell you there was alcohol involved at that santana concert. LOL  He doesn't like that story...  Our daughter living  in NY ended up standing on a bar singing every word of american pie just cause they bet her she didn't know all the words, some guy just put her up on the bar and she sang......  A proud moment for her mother. LOLOLOL   Put that on your resume!


----------



## Keef

Rose in  '69 I was a freshman in high school !-- I was doing some reading that I found disturbing at first -Then began to devour !-- Let me see ? -- Where to start ? -- Robert Hienlien -- Stranger in a Strange Land !-- That lady named --Ayn Rand -- The Fountainhead -- Atlas Shrugged --There were others !--


----------



## Rosebud

I was a junior and I was taking Black Lit and my eyes were opened a bit.. Smoked some great pot that year.


----------



## Keef

Not me !- Didn't lay hands on some weed till after I left home !--Grew up in a far right hard core religious family !-- The church doors were opened ?  -I was expected to he there !-- U know that thing about spare the rod --spoil the child ? --Wasn't no spoiled boys in my family !----  Laid hands on weed first at Fort Gordon Ga. at the military police school !--  I instantly became a fan !-- Then they sent me to that year long party in Korea !-- No wonder they had to kick me out the country !--


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog -- Took my new battery out the scooter till I get it fixed -- Old one is just barely good enough !-- Anyway -- No spark when I changed out the battery -- That changes nothing !-- After I put it back together ? --I  hit the starter and it fired right up !-- I know how to fix it now !-- It's possessed and the only way to make it right is to kill the demon that is possessing it !-- I be right back !-- Let me get my gun and we exorcize dis bike !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- I'm taking deep breaths !-- I ain't gonna shoot it !-- I ain't gonna shoot it !-- I have to keep saying it !
Anyway when U start growing again Cuz we gonna have to get U some of this !-- This the green pheno of Rose's Purple Haze !-- Don't got no Purple color !-- but U won't care ! 

View attachment 20170407_161810-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is very nice Keef, ya do me proud. 

Hey Wh, what doing?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Keef,,what up Little Brother. Yehaaaaaaa
Hey Rose,,,this is what Weedhopper is doing. :smoke1:


----------



## umbra

My first concert and joint was 1969. Steppenwolf and Santana at the Philly Civic Center. I was 12.


----------



## Keef

Rose just wait till I turn the girl loose !-- I flipped a dam 10 inch plant and she nice !-- She gonna be much nicer when she bout 3 ft tall when I flip her and stand on it ! -- Oh !-- And Rose I got 2 Bubba's Momma to sex !-- I can't seem to make a male !-- Scares the hell out me ! --So I expect a girl !--  When I do get a  choice male I probably never get a girl again sexing !-- About to sex Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- Barney's Farm -- Nightshade (fem) bout to meet the blade !-- I just took 3 cuts of D.D.'s Blue T.E. ( B.B. King -x- Tranquil Elephantizer )-- They join 3 rooted sisters !-- Oh!- - She nice !-- Don't tell no body but I need that choice male -- I needs to make a whole sheet load of fem. Seed and I never even made fem seed before !-- Need the fem seed for the tetra project  !--


----------



## Keef

Which one U like best  ? -- One a few days further than the other but if It ain't broke ? -- Don't fix it !-- This ain't broke ! 

View attachment 20170407_182555-1.jpg


View attachment 20170407_182424-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Does this mean the lights too strong and I should move it up 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Keef,,what up Little Brother. Yehaaaaaaa
> Hey Rose,,,this is what Weedhopper is doing. :smoke1:



 I had a few of those yesterday and I was thinking of you hopper when I cracked the first one wondering what you were up to


----------



## Keef

Yep !


----------



## Keef

Generic beach pic I got off the Internet and stuff !-- It ain't me cause I see they shadow ! 

View attachment 20170407_190528.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yep !



Thanks buddy :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud back them off some and then come back down with them till U got a feel for it !-- If U see them stretching the bring the light down a little !-- U get that get them up some !-- Ain't hard fast rule or numbers !


----------



## Budlight

I have them about 6 inches higher that this pic maybe I should go  left them some more


----------



## Keef

Oh hell yeah !-- Back those things up Cuz !--- Start with 18 inches  from the tallest top ! -- Those are more powerful than my Mars !-- Maybe more ! -


----------



## WeedHopper

Wake up you Potheads. Lol


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC. Enjoy your weekend with your ladies WH.
Starting to plan my next trip to Texas to see Grand Kids. Really need the break.


----------



## WeedHopper

Come on down Little Brother and see those Grand Kids.  Texas is a big state. Yehaaaaaaa
And yep,,i enjoy my time at home with my girls.

I see you down there Dog. :smoke1:


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> I would have to say this is the weirdest growing part I've ever seen I've had plans that did weird mutant stuff and veg and from seedlings but never in flower
> 
> 
> 
> And the other three that share the same nutrients are fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That looks like it's trying to start a reveg....look for a light leak, or make sure they are not getting any light for 12 solid.....some strains will reveg quickly in flower if they get a light leak or interrupted a few times.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, spring has sprung so Kraven be craving the outdoors. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Coffee ?-pipe ? -- I be back !


----------



## Keef

O.K. --O.F.C. -- I be better !-- My plan -- Top the bloom boxes off with nute water and Nurse a buzz all day long  !-- and Dat's da plan !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im going to grill and drink beer today,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

Morning folks happy sativaday. Hope all are well.  Got me two baby 88g13/hp's hope i get a male to make some seed.


----------



## Keef

Me too Giggy !-- Mane U done earned that male !-- What's  this your 3rd attempt ? 

Yo  Hopper wish I was closer I'd get U to throw me a chicken leg or something on the grill and I'd bring party favors ! -- Giggy --D.D. coming in Thursday and my plan is to get them lights on they way to U !- 
Bout to refill this pipe with ? -something !-- Get my swerve on and the lights just came on so go see if it lives !-- See what needs to be done !


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey there old people. Been looking at slings for my dang weed wacker. Found these. 
LimbSaver Comfort-Tech Weed Eater Sling Around 25 bucks. I will report back with results.
Hey Giggy, Keef and Kravens morning to ya All


----------



## Keef

That was funny !-- Today Show talking about online sales -- tracked most searched items by state !-- We really different even by state -- California -- It was Bay Watch swimsuits and bulk glitter !-- Georgia was Zombie Apocalypse  survival kits -- New York it was bulk mini bottles of wine !


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. Smoking on the Jersey OG. It is my new fav. Started adding chocolate cherry liquor to my coffee, now its the only way I drink coffee, lol. More rain expected today. Not even going to break 60 today.


----------



## giggy

No keef i didn't have the room. I had to make some changes and now i do. I built a third box but with the shoulder problems it put me behind. Now my exhaust fan is losing a bearing so it's time for a new filter and fan.


----------



## Kraven

Welcome home WH, grilled twice this week, T-bones tuesday and 1/2 lb steak burgers yesterday. I get the butcher to grind up sirloin and 10% more fat and the burgers come out really good imho.

Just gorgeous today...47 on the wake , was nice with coffee and now slowly easing up through the 50's with bright sun and no breeze, should hit about 72 today with low humidity and a light breeze.....wonderful weather fosure. Peace


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Welcome home WH, grilled twice this week, T-bones tuesday and 1/2 lb steak burgers yesterday. I get the butcher to grind up sirloin and 10% more fat and the burgers come out really good imho.
> 
> Just gorgeous today...47 on the wake , was nice with coffee and now slowly easing up through the 50's with bright sun and no breeze, should hit about 72 today with low humidity and a light breeze.....wonderful weather fosure. Peace



 I want to come for burgers at your house they sound delicious

 You were right about the plant I did have it in the flower room like a month ago for a few days just to check the sex  that must've been what messed with it you were totally right


----------



## Keef

Dam scooter started right up !--The  Princess puppy got her ride ! -- I don't know !-- Got to jug up nute water !- Thirsty little plants  -- 
Giggy since I don't have to chase down some seed I can go ahead a package those lights and have them ready to go !-- U make some special seed with that male when U get him !-- Send ole Keef a couple ?

Perfect day at the beach !-- warm --sunny --Gonna be hot this afternoon !-- Like Hippy I got to strap on a weed eater maybe later today !- I don't have so much to do but it is another one of those things Jacks my neck make the left arm useless for a day or so !-- Finish this pipe before I do much !-- Some Tahoe OG --I forgot I had !-- Stanky stuff but will body slam yo happy a** -- Not for novices !--


----------



## Kraven

Your welcome anytime your close enough to smell them cooking bro :aok:


----------



## Budlight

So yesterday watching some of grow mouses videos I learned something knew I always thought the pink coloured LEDs were considered full spectrum but I guess they are not they are considered multi spectrum and a white lights that runs at 5700k like a t5 or led is considered a full spectrum  well like my grandma used to teach me if you don't learn something new in a day you might as well just stayed in bed hope everyone is off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## Keef

Kraven some do reveg fast don't they ? -- I think mine just used to it !-- I got a GDP-X-B.R.  in Bloom for the 3rd time !-- Should I be ashamed or something ? ---I don't know these things ! -- I pulled some like it back to veg -- 2 -3 weeks later they want to go to bloom again and I let them !--Is that wrong ?


----------



## giggy

That's the plan keef. I have been trying to get to this point for awhile.


----------



## Keef

I know Giggy !-- I bet it works for U this time !

Some my  midget revegges ! 

View attachment 20170408_092652_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

Somebody say -- How much U get off one plant ? -- I don't know yet it is still giving !-- At harvest I got a happy healthy root system and some green near the base ? -- I just don't see a reason to throw it out everytime !-- Something don't look right?  --My fault ? --Your fault ? --Nobody's fault it go in the trash !


----------



## Keef

Mane I wish I had a bunch of money invested in the Defense and arms industry !-- Little thing like that strike on Syria and the stock go sky high !-- World wide arms industry will do well !--Even Russian arms companies !-- Take out the humanitarian part and that Syria civil war has been profitable out the Yazoo !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps. About to take my first hit of the day, the last of the amnesia haze, i will hate to see her go. However, i will have my first indoor harvest in anther week or so.. woohoo

Yard dog and Umbra, thanks for sharing with tc.. you guys rock. Giggy, sounds like a plan.. this growing pot is an interesting adventure. 
Kraven, send me some food.. sounds good.

Keef those look lousy lol, but i know they will come out of it. Nice you found some tahoe


Lets do this, WH, what are you grilling?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Mane I wish I had a bunch of money invested in the Defense and arms industry !-- Little thing like that strike on Syria and the stock go sky high !-- World wide arms industry will do well !--Even Russian arms companies !-- Take out the humanitarian part and that Syria civil war has been profitable out the Yazoo !


 That's why Russia is there, to make money. They are interested in oil. Oh make no mistake they like making money on weapons, but the long view is on oil.


----------



## Keef

I can't say nothing Umbra because it would come out political even if it was about industry and money !--So I'm let it go !-- I should say nothing sometimes !

Morning Rose !-- They do look lousy don't they ? -- They all over the hump and showing veg leaves !-- Nurse Larry bout to give Keef a bunch of clones !-- People do like da Nurse !-- I mean I like it but I like other stuff too !-- I'm have to grow a bunch !


----------



## Keef

Nice scooter  ride on the beach !-- Bunch patriotic ladies at the beach today  !-- U can tell they patriotic cause they got on them little stars and stripes bikinis ! -- Caps and 4:20 coffee !-- I don't care what time it really is --- I do what I want !-- 4:20 !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose,,,,Im grilling Fajitas here shortly. Coals are burning. Yehaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Nice scooter  ride on the beach !-- Bunch patriotic ladies at the beach today  !-- U can tell they patriotic cause they got on them little stars and stripes bikinis ! -- Caps and 4:20 coffee !-- I don't care what time it really is --- I do what I want !-- 4:20 !



Watch it Keef,,,that could be our kin folk.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Mmm !-- Fajitas !-- I got a big bag of HEB chicken fajitas in the freezer !-- Yo Hopper on the west coast they make fish tacos !-- I thought that sounded good till I found out the fish ain't fried and they put cabbage on a taco !-- I'm not sure but seems to me it should be against the law to put cabbage on a taco !-- What's  it gonna hurt to fry up the fish ? -- My version of a fish taco is tempura fried fish with tartar sauce and Cole slaw --Wrapped in an extra large tortilla !


----------



## Keef

Can't be my kin folk Hopper !-- My kin all on Jerry Springer or watching it !


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Looking good WH, fixing to throw some chicken breasts on the grill here in a few minutes.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh wh, your little darling is there..good. everything looks great.

Keef, the tacos here are grilled white fish (?)  chopped cabbage and cilantro and lime on fresh made corn tortillas. they are little and you get 3 to a plate. they are so amazingly good. 

I think i am hungry.


----------



## Keef

Me too Rose !-- I don't know bout that kinda fish taco !-- I would probably do it  New Orleans Po-Boy style !-
On the bayou they use hoagie rolls but I can adapt !-- I don't like them little tortillas !-- I would use one them big a** burrito size flour tortillas! -- A big fist full of spicy fried popcorn  fish or shrimp or oysters -- scattered across the middle -- a generous squeeze of tarter sauce ( I would use coconut pineapple tarter sauce ) -- Then a scattered fist full of shredded lettuce and chopped tomatoes !-- That's  how I would do Fish Tacos !


----------



## Keef

U know D.D. make Coconut Fried Shrimp ? -- There is also some of them frozen ready to cook !-- Dam foiled again !-- All I got is regular tartar sauce !-- This ain't over !


----------



## Keef

I still would perfer Cole slaw on my fish taco instead of lettuce and tomato but to each his own. !-- Tell U one thing -- Put one of my Fish Tacos up against those sickly little fish tacos Rose talking about ? -- They forget all about some little poached fish tacos !  -- I will also be bringing some spicy fries to kill for !-- Boiled fish tacos ? -- I can beat that a dozen ways !-- Then if I can't Get- R-Done ? --  I call D.D. and some other cooks be in a world of hurt !


----------



## DirtyDiana

This kid's been eating  "Keef" tacos! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490628689842.jpg


----------



## umbra

we have taco trucks. kind of replacement for cheese steaks


----------



## DirtyDiana

Budlight said:


> I did clone her and let me tell you she did not want to take it took forever



I have found that the freakier the plant, the harder to clone.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rosebud said:


> awe country joe and the fish, Loved that song. shoot almost everything at woodstock.. CSN&Y Bud says to tell you there was alcohol involved at that santana concert. LOL  He doesn't like that story...  Our daughter living  in NY ended up standing on a bar singing every word of american pie just cause they bet her she didn't know all the words, some guy just put her up on the bar and she sang......  A proud moment for her mother. LOLOLOL   Put that on your resume!



So very cool Rose!!  I was born in '63 so my early years were filled with great music.


----------



## Keef

Taco trucks Umbra ? -- I'm way ahead of U !-- U remember that Cheech and Chong movie -- Nice Dreams (?)
The one when they was selling weed out the ice cream truck ? -- Bud on a Stick ? -- Them food trucks give me a choice parking place  !--  Night Shade on a stick !-- Thank U and what will U have mam ?-- Them food truck know the munchies ain't far behind !-- An Adult Ice Cream truck ?-- Let U relive the days of running behind the bug spray truck except we got some adult smoke for U !-- I need to learn to grow buds on a stick !-- Never mind !


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> My first concert and joint was 1969. Steppenwolf and Santana at the Philly Civic Center. I was 12.



Of course,  your first concert would feature 2 killer bands!  Wouldn't have expected less from the most interesting man!  Ha ha!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> U know D.D. make Coconut Fried Shrimp ? -- There is also some of them frozen ready to cook !-- Dam foiled again !-- All I got is regular tartar sauce !-- This ain't over !



I believe there is a can of crushed pineapple in the pantry. Data in it well & mix a little in the regular tartar sauce-- fry up those coconut shrimps & there you go!


----------



## Kraven

I always in my minds eye see Umbra as "the most interesting man in the world". His experiences far exceed my own, and I am well traveled.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeAigj3LG-s[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

Enjoying this Saturday evening...not many really nice days like that a year here, hope everyone's weekend is smoothly moving along. Peace


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmTkKz60W8[/ame]


----------



## Kraven

OK one last one.... 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Kraven what would we do without U ? -- Tell the truth !-- U been smoking that stuff again ?-- Me too !


----------



## Keef

Weed -- Give U the munchies !-- Ya'll made me do this !-- Shrimp will just jump in a well placed net !-- Reminds me I need a fishing license! 

View attachment 20170408_183417.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks good, funny since we live so close to the gulf - shrimp / crab / oysters are just a normal meal


----------



## Kraven

And yes sir I got into the good stuff again


----------



## Keef

Three should be a good dose !-- 

View attachment 20170408_192050-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, a little old Mexican woman sits in the corner and makes the tortillas, come up, i take you there. you will change your mind. they also have the same warm tortillas but they have steak, white cheese, bacon, cabbage and cilantro.  I guess i should just drive down there... I am making chili mac.

DD, that is a good time to be born.. I am glad you were born and that you cook.

Kraven i will listen to those tunes after dinner. thanks for posting.


----------



## Keef

Rose -Rose -Rose !-- U don't have your own tortilla press ? -- Poor baby doll U need Keef send U some Masa and a press ? -- U know D.D. bought me that stainless steel electric smoker ?-- She bought it so I can smoke them big pork roast so she can make tamale filling !-- Then next day after the roast done --  we make tamales all day long !-- Dozen -upon dozen of tamales !-- I like it at first but it gets old after by evening !


----------



## N.E.wguy

HIGH :48: everyone been super busy at work plants are good have new pics in IG if any one wants to look , have had no time on a computer to upload stuff or even post on here lol 
zzz need to smoke time 
waiting on a ups delivery fingers crossed its a naughty one :watchplant::ciao:


----------



## N.E.wguy

keef u making me wanna go decarb weed


----------



## Keef

What up NE ? -- We call a delivery like that Green Santa !-- He bring me seeds and stuff !-- He recently brought me some pollen from Canada ! -- Last time I sent some seeds out the clerk ask me what it was and if I wanted insurance ? -- I said No on the insurance and there's  seed in the packages !-- He said seed ?
I said Yep !-- Hierloom Tiger Stripe Tomato seed !-- Want some ? -- While he processed the packages with the pot seed we discussed gardening and the popularity of heirloom varieties !-- I didn't realize I was holding up the line and promised to drop by some the tomato seed !-- We buddies !


----------



## Keef

Anyone know if there is a heirloom tomato variety called tiger stripe ? -- I thought I made it up on the spot !-- Be funny if there really was one named that !


----------



## N.E.wguy

rofl keef u to much man


----------



## umbra

I grew out these heirloom Russian black tomatoes. Best tomatoes I have ever eaten.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too early to be awake, but it is what it is!  I want some caps!  Can't very well de-carb in an apartment! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491173034786.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC Wake and Bake, Hi D.D., WH.  Keef I have some I think. I know of 4 striped Heirloom Tomato's. I must try this black one Umbra.


----------



## WeedHopper

Here ya go Keef,,,the 1st Link is Tiger Strip,,the second is Tigerella

http://t.tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Tiger_Stripe#tab=General_Info

http://www.rareseeds.com/tigerella-tomato/

Good morning folks. Yehaaaaaaa

My favorite tomato to grow is Husky Cheery Reds.

Here is a pic of the Tigerella


----------



## WeedHopper

Pink tiger tomato


----------



## WeedHopper

Tiger Stripped tomato


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- -- I be dammed !-- Hopper know U bout everything !-- Tiger Stripe Tomatos ?-- Who woulda ever thunk it ? --I sure as hell didn't know !-- So maybe I owe Cuz down there some seed !

Got another project I'm thinking about !-- I got some B.B. seed and I been wondering if they'd grow on the back side of the dunes !-- We got some rain coming might give them a start !-- If they would grow my second question -- Everybody and they momma who can fly --fly up and down the beach -- So If it'll grow how long would it take all them po-po flyboys to find it ?-- Right there under thier flight path ? -- So will it grow and will they find it and how soon ? --


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, time for a proper wake and bake....got my coffee and loading a bowl. Gotta hit my vegies with seven dust today....second herd of worms / caterpillars  were spotted this am


----------



## WeedHopper

I use my own spray on my fruit trees and veggies.  I boil crushed garlic,,,pour it thru a filter to get just the liquid, ,add a little dish soap and i spray it untill my trees and plants are dripping. Seems to work really well and the Lady bugs dont seem to mind it. The stuff left in the filter i rub on the trunk of my fruit trees.
I also paint my tree trunks with white latex paint. Keeps those freaking borers from boring into my trees.


----------



## yarddog

Morning gang.   Coffee and sativa this morning.    Going to fire up the snapper comet and now some grass today.   
Rose, I was happy to be able to help.   It feels good to be able to lend a hand. 
Went on a bike ride yesterday.   A little cool but still a wonderful day for motorcycles.


----------



## Keef

Been looking at real estate !- Found some possible Stoner Ranchs !-- 25 lb chickens and 50 lb cows ! -- Really they got some midget 50 lb knee high cows !--


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody.  I see yall all talking mators. I got me some boxcar willies and some romas. Looking for my lemon boy's. May do some others as well.


----------



## Kraven

Got my roma's planted , no box car this year.....fighting the second wave of fuzzy worms


----------



## Budlight

Morning everyone glad to hear you guys are all off to a good start  lots to do you again in the budroom again today  Drop the nightshade into the water yesterday pretty excited for that one   And my new white OG  looks like I have three different phenotypes of the white OG all three are completely growing way different  I notice she likes to grow kind of wire he like the gorilla glue number four if you don't watch her and keep working her  she'll definitely get away on you well I guess it's time for a bowl and a red bull And get to work :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- I lost my GG#4 !-- 

Watching my Sunday news shows !-- Not gonna talk politics !-- Air strikes in Syria got me puzzled !-- 59 cruise missiles and the military airport is back in business next day ? - Only way any runway at that base  is still usable is if it was not meant to be destroyed !-- Something stinks ! -- Why use 59 cruise missiles and not destroy the whole base , runways and all ?


----------



## Budlight

Sucks to hear you lost the gorilla glue man I know you were really looking forward to her


----------



## Keef

It was on the edge a long time Bud and just too far gone to recover !-- That Strawberry girl is under 12/12 -pollen in the fridge -- Just waiting for the girls to be ready ! --


----------



## umbra

Happy funday everyone. The light controller had an outlet short, it took out itself and the other outlet attached to it. My controller was given to me by NCH, so it is not new, but no moving parts. The sunlight air cooled de hood uses an adaptor cable between ballast and the hood. I checked everything that could be in the circuit. When I took the cable and put a meter on it and flexed the cable, it was all over the place. I replaced the cable. I needed to replace the outlet. The controller is 240v. So I go to home depot to get a 240v outlet. Guess what, wrong outlet. The plug configuration is completely different. After considerable discussions with home depot and a local hardware store, regardless of what voltage the controller is using, the outlets are 125v/20A. This is  based on both the plug configuration and the rating of the outlet printed on the back of the outlet...what a pain. Still wasn't sure if this was correct, so I used an exact replacement. Plugged everything in and it works. No fires or melted wires. Seemed so counter intuitive, lol.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I don't mess with 220 !-- I'll run 110 but that's it ! - I use $8 timers and fused extension cords !-- Same with lights !-- This is not a long term grow room set up !- I don't want to tear up the place ! -- Any damage I do one day I gotta repair !-- One day the pharm moves to the Stoner Ranch and This be a typical beach house !-- Water front homes are nice and all but I'm glad I didn't buy one on a canal with a neighbor looking back at U across the canal !-- Take me 2 minutes to get to the beach on the scooter !-- Close enough for me !-- D.D. say it ain't a beach house cause it ain't on the beach !-- I still haven't found a line in the sand say this side beach house ! --This side not !-- I can hear the surf from my patio at night !-- I'm good !


----------



## Keef

There are NO beach front homes here !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> It was on the edge a long time Bud and just too far gone to recover !-- That Strawberry girl is under 12/12 -pollen in the fridge -- Just waiting for the girls to be ready ! --



 Sweet I sure hope we get some strawberry tastiness out of it


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. the sun is shining. woo hoo

counter intuitive is how we roll Umbra. I am glad you got it fixed, are you confident no fires will happen? I sure hope so. 

How do i down load pic's off my phone?  anyone?  I wanted to show you a bag of nurse larry that i didn't grow but is so beautiful.

I haven't seen any sunday shows or saturday night live yet Keef.. have you?


----------



## umbra

I dvr'ed SNL. I usually go to bed before it comes on, so I watch it Sunday morning. Getting ready to watch it now. Dogs are fed, bowl is packed with some Jack, and a fresh pot of coffee. Some biscuits and gravy while I watch.


----------



## Keef

Wait let me !-- Some smart phone stuff !-- Rose -- I hit manage attachments and it brings up that upload screen -- I hit the top attachment line and a screen with attachment options come up -- I pick Gallery or Camera and it brings up those files with thumbnail pics -- I choose the one I want and click on it -- That file name will appear on that line and I then hit upload button !- Uploads file and U post it !-- Lie to me if this doesn't help !-- I never helped anyone with computer smart phone stuff !


----------



## Keef

I want to tell on Rose !-- She baiting me !-- Oh Look !--" He went to Jared ! "-- Far as I'm going !-- Try to get me in trouble baiting me to talk about politics ?-- Ain't right !-- U know how I get ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- I made one my simple things last night to snack on awhile -- 8 oz cream cheese -- fist full of green onion tops -- a finely chopped pack of Budig  shaved lunch meat -- season with garlic powder or seasoning of choice -- mix it up evenly and refrigerate till next day for flavors come together !-- Makes a nice cheese log I eat on crackers ! -- Dropped some on top my caps !-- I be alright now !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Got my Wake and Bake going.  Been under the weather lately, Starting to pull out.  My knee is coming along nicely.  Still having pop any beans.  Waiting for ventilation to be installed.  Sure am looking forward to getting my finger dirty.:farm:


----------



## ness

TJ went to the Grits Festive yesterday and got good home for 5 of the pups.  People bring there dogs, so, I knew it was going to be a good place to get rid of some of the pups. :bongin:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- I made one my simple things last night to snack on awhile -- 8 oz cream cheese -- fist full of green onion tops -- a finely chopped pack of Budig  shaved lunch meat -- season with garlic powder or seasoning of choice -- mix it up evenly and refrigerate till next day for flavors come together !-- Makes a nice cheese log I eat on crackers ! -- Dropped some on top my caps !-- I be alright now !



Making me hungry. Too lazy to cook, lol. So that same pack of cream cheese with a jar of jalapeno jelly dumped on top and some almond nut crackers. And a rootbeer float.


----------



## Kraven

Spring is sprung and some yard work too. The Japanese Magnolia I planted has found itself and the yard is looking tip top shape....now a cold beer and a few bowls


----------



## Kraven

My veggies are moving right along:

Butternut Squash
Yellow Bell Peppers
Black Beauty Eggplant
Roma Tomatoes


----------



## umbra

container gardens are fun. haven't done much here but in NJ I did a bunch of containers with fruit and tomato and peppers. Here in Cali it is so hot and dry you would need to water several times a day.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Umbra...just didn't get around to building a few beds this year, sadly this spot I have them yearly is excellent for a garden but covered in cement......It gets great morning sun until close to midday then plenty of shade the rest of the day.


----------



## umbra

I have some hot pepper seeds that I got from TCVG. They were from Melvan and her garden. They were so hot no one could eat them. I was thinking about drying them and putting it on my hands when they start to ache.


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 4:20 --Call it what U want !-- Coffee and pipe !

I Been thinking about veggies and stuff lately !-- I want to stick some in aero on the fringes in the grow room !-- I'd like an everbearing cherry tomato -- vine like would be best !-- everbearing hanging strawberries -- Been trying to think what else would work ? -- basil --cilantro - oregano -- thyme I already did and know it works -- Got green onions that I use the tops from been growing at least 2 years in a pot out back !-- This year I got some potato and peppers in a container !

Umbra--weaponized those peppers !-- In the south  we make clear pepper sauce -- Just fill a jar with hot peppers then fill with vinegar !! -- Let it set up a few months !- Put that vinegar  in a water gun -- Make a bear sheet his pants !-- Super soaker I put a crowd down !-- No permanent damage but U will stop whatever U doing and find Jesus !


----------



## Kraven

Hahahahahaha ...yep the o'l pepper sauce gag.....almost as fun as whacking your sweaty friends with stinging nettles on the neck and back. :rofl:


Why DO stinging nettles hurt so much? Chemist shows how tiny hairs inject venom to produce pain. Chemists aren't sure which chemicals are in the venom, but  histamine, acetylcholine and serotonin are culprits. Trichome hairs inject cocktail into skin causing pain and swelling - and antihistamine is the only reliable treatment.


----------



## Keef

Bull Nettle !-- U will willing pee all over yourself! -- Ain't funny Kraven !-- Unless U just watching !
Same with jelly fish stings !-- U got to pee on it to make it stop stinging !-- Vinegar will help bull Nettle and jelly fish stings too but U ain't always got vinegar !


----------



## Kraven

Man when I was young you didn't turn your back or you would get it wiped upside your neck / face by a loving friend :rofl:


But whats even funnier is if they don't grab it right and end up nailing themselves instead.


----------



## Keef

Note to self : -- U ever around Kraven ? -- Watch him like a hawk and don't turn your back !-- I'm bringing my super soaker with pepper sauce !-- Let's not hurt each other !-- I'm too old to find that stuff funny if it happens to me !


----------



## Keef

Been doing some thinking !-- I know how they use soy beans  to make Tofu in the Far East !-- Ain't nothing but bean Curd !-- So here's my thought -- Southern Red Bean Tofu and it should have some hog in it and seasoned right but it might work !


----------



## mrcane

Sunshine all day long...well close enough.. getting some veggie starts in the ground, seeds planted...spring is here 
And smoking on some nurse larry:48:


----------



## Kraven

Glad to see you cane, how you doing brother ?


----------



## Keef

I'm worried about Nick he lives alone and he was sick and he hasn't checked in for several days maybe a week ? -- Hope he's O.K. !-- It's spring --suns out -- Cane be outside and busy --He ain't got time to get sick !


----------



## mrcane

Things are going along just fine the Shingles are leaving my body...still have pain....have caps and plenty of smoke....ya'll doing well I hope


----------



## Keef

U scared me Cane !-- I told D.D. better sign me up for that shot !-- I get a shot ? --I might wimp up and cry a few minutes but it be worth it to not get shingles !


----------



## Keef

Looking forward to smoking that Riot Berry OG --x- BPU 1st row on the right and all them in the second row !-- The Mazar and Nightshade are feminized -- The Bubba's Momma and That Black Berry Snow Lotus are my best shot at that male I'm looking for !-- Bubba's Momma  got great structure! - I had it and lost it to the bugs before I could bloom it !-- BBSL !-- I got my eye on U ! 

View attachment 20170409_181938-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Keef you got it going bud..you be busy too..


----------



## Keef

I try to stay busy when I can Cane !-- Hopper trying to find me a job ? -- I ran that 4 part bloom rotation a few months and moved right on to an 8 part 60 day rotation !-- Harvest and trim just a little each week instead of getting slammed regularly !-- 4th part goes to bloom on the 15th !-- Gonna have to build some more boxes !


----------



## umbra

I was cleaning the pool and stuck my hand into the skimmer filter and stung 4x. I used ammonia and aleve.  The bee stings actually seemed to help the arthritis, lol.


----------



## Keef

There's a definite strange connection between hee venom and pain control for things like diabetic nerve pain Umbra !-- I'm just have to hurt worse than this to submit to intentional bee stings !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I was cleaning the pool and stuck my hand into the skimmer filter and stung 4x. I used ammonia and aleve.  The bee stings actually seemed to help the arthritis, lol.



Lol  i'm not sure if that's helping her arthritis my friend or if it just hurts a lot more so you're forgetting about the arthritis hope your night gets better  my friend :48:


----------



## giggy

Umbra i saw a show where bee vemon was being by a woman with ms. She would let a couple of them sting her and later she could walk.

Keef i don't know which is worst. Getting into bull nettle or finding a asp when your not looking. Man them things can sting.


----------



## Keef

Giggy I got a 3rd thing !-- They got these sand colored scorpions down here !-- I done got tagged on the a** twice when I sat on one  since we been here !-- Like a yellow jacket Cuz !-- U can't think about nothing just make that silent scream for awhile !-- Maybe worse than a single yellow jacket sting but U know them yellow jackets don't come in one or twos !- They gonna all try to sting U !


----------



## Keef

I'm a novice at this genetics history so ya'll got to hook a brother up with some 411 sometimes -- Umbra is it true that Skywalker OG is Fire OG on a Mazar female ? - Reason I ask is I know dis guy looking for a '88G13HP male and I mean I did get the Mazar from him !-- Seems to me if that Fire OG worked well maybe this would too ? -- She growing up beside an unsexed BBSL too !-- The breeding is a natural progression of the VCD isn't it ? -- U start looking at what U got and think U know if I could take that part of this plant and that part of this plant ? -- Might be da bomb ?- U don't get rid of the Variety Chasing Disease -- U just add breeding your own monster to the disease symptoms! -- Sad !-- Unless U hit the bullseye !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I'm a novice at this genetics history so ya'll got to hook a brother up with some 411 sometimes -- Umbra is it true that Skywalker OG is Fire OG on a Mazar female ? - Reason I ask is I know dis guy looking for a '88G13HP male and I mean I did get the Mazar from him !-- Seems to me if that Fire OG worked well maybe this would too ? -- She growing up beside an unsexed BBSL too !-- The breeding is a natural progression of the VCD isn't it ? -- U start looking at what U got and think U know if I could take that part of this plant and that part of this plant ? -- Might be da bomb ?- U don't get rid of the Variety Chasing Disease -- U just add breeding your own monster to the disease symptoms! -- Sad !-- Unless U hit the bullseye !



I am not sure about the lineage of skywalker  og or fire og, but I have both. I like the structure of skywalker. I just used it with some of the Box of Chocolates crosses I made. I have a few more things I'm planning on doing with it.


----------



## giggy

Morning folks.  I'm off to see the saw bones today, chat at yall later.


----------



## N.E.wguy

wake and bake ofc GSC shatter today 


the best is extreemly hot dry peppers like the ones in the raman cup of soup, once when i was incarserated i learned if u crush it up fine powder and put on the inside crotch area of underwear of some one about to get out of the shower with pores open in their skin in that area the reaction is a once in the life time to b seen


----------



## yarddog

n.e.wguy. i saw a guy smoke a stolen cigarette with black pepper rolled inside. he did not steal a cig from THAT guy anymore!!


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone  Umbra  I keep thinking about your golden ticket for some reason it just every once in a while keeps coming across my mind I think I might have to try and track some of that down on a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate it is 10 being best


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm late for the Wake and Bake !- Slept in this morning !-- Oh Mane !-- This my birthday and I don't want to have another birthday !-- I'm turn 49 for the 15 or 20th time !-- I don't even know anymore !-- Birthday Buzz ? --


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Good morning everyone  Umbra  I keep thinking about your golden ticket for some reason it just every once in a while keeps coming across my mind I think I might have to try and track some of that down on a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate it is 10 being best



I don't know how to rate it. Maybe a 9. It has many great traits, but it has just sat on the shelves at the dispensaries. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with my growing it, so it is not just a matter of me being a bad grower and growing crappy weed, NCH grew it and he got the same reaction. East Coast it was a huge hit. So my point is that rating weed can be different to different people. I don't think there are any more of those beans available anymore. I guess it was good I made some beans, lol.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm late for the Wake and Bake !- Slept in this morning !-- Oh Mane !-- This my birthday and I don't want to have another birthday !-- I'm turn 49 for the 15 or 20th time !-- I don't even know anymore !-- Birthday Buzz ? --



Aries, hey makes sense. you 61, right?


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Happy Birthday Keef.  Busy day today.  Wishing everyone have a nice High day.


----------



## Keef

No Umbra -- I'm 62 !---Does my Aries show sometimes ? --  I been watching the west coast and the other free states -- I don't think it has to do with quality at all !-- Regional preference ? -- Then inside regional preference there is individual preference !
Complicated sheet !-- The younger user gonna want oil in a vape pen -- Old School gonna always perfer flowers !-  Most gonna develop a variety preference !-- I'm still exploring them myself ! -- Umbra U probably don't want to grow the flavor of the week ! ---What moves consistently and always has a moderate demand ?-- Personally I think U should grow some the stuff U bred !
Caps are kicking in and I be doing alright !-- -- Don't feel a day over than 61 !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I don't know how to rate it. Maybe a 9. It has many great traits, but it has just sat on the shelves at the dispensaries. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with my growing it, so it is not just a matter of me being a bad grower and growing crappy weed, NCH grew it and he got the same reaction. East Coast it was a huge hit. So my point is that rating weed can be different to different people. I don't think there are any more of those beans available anymore. I guess it was good I made some beans, lol.



 Those people just probably don't know about it and that's why it's not being such a big hit guaranteed it ain't nothing to do with you man it just comes down to knowledge if people don't know about it they're not interested and I  Think you're one hell of a grower I value your advice  when it comes to stuff like this  hope you're having a good day my friend


----------



## Budlight

Happy birthday Keef  hope you have an awesome day buddy :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

Happy B day Keef


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys !--  I'm try to build the perfect buzz today !-- Gonna be overcast and humid at the beach !-- 
I got that Bubba's Momma and BBSL to sex -- Got my girl on the rest ! -- Seems strange not to have seed burning a hole in my pocket wanting to be planted !-- Time to settle down and just grow what I got ? ---


----------



## N.E.wguy

i posted pics of my seeds on ig if any one wants to trade any thing some i cant let go tho lol


----------



## yarddog

happy birthday keef.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Thanks guys !--  I'm try to build the perfect buzz today !-- Gonna be overcast and humid at the beach !--
> I got that Bubba's Momma and BBSL to sex -- Got my girl on the rest ! -- Seems strange not to have seed burning a hole in my pocket wanting to be planted !-- Time to settle down and just grow what I got ? ---



Green Santa coming with birthday gifts. Since I moved to Cali, I've been told not to grow from seed and grow whatever clones I'm given. I have done exactly that. Now I'm growing my beans and some others that I like. Back to breeding as well and planning all kinds of things. Besides the GT I'm running a couple quish, temple booty, chiesel, meltdown, King Louis 13th og and Jersey og.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra !- U know I'll plant them !-- I don't know how to put seed up for later !-- Sometimes Running with the pack ain't the answer !-- Do it your way Cuz !


----------



## umbra

I am trying to make it work, lol. sexing phantom cookies, glazed black cherries, Fruity Pepples OG 1c, gdp x bpu, Alice's Cookies and Clifford.


----------



## Keef

I was wrong Seedfinders says the Old School--" Skywalker "--Was-- Mazar -x- Blueberry !-- Then crossed with OG Kush for the OG part !-- Then there is finding the right pheno !
Stuff give me a headache!


----------



## N.E.wguy

haha ya Yarddog I always have a can of pepper spray the gel kind in my door for the hatters dont even need to get out spray and leave em dying, its on my things to do today list actually


----------



## giggy

I know the traits of the aries very well as i am one too.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ? -- I been looking around at packing materials for those lights! -- See if I can find a box big enough to hold them all !

The White -x- Nepal Indica --(marked WI)
Umbra don't grow none of this !--Won't get a fly high and got almost no tricomes ! 

View attachment 20170410_132025-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

happy birthday keef[/size][/font][/right]


View attachment birthday daisy.jpg


View attachment birthday flowers.gif


View attachment bulldog birthday.jpg


View attachment CONG BALLOONS.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thank U Rose !----  I admire your taste in weed !----- Purple Haze !----- ( Green Pheno )

"Keep on Rockin in the Free World "-- My Day comes soon !-- The locals want to grow weed ? -- Shoulda been in the trenches with me !-- Now look what U got to deal with ! 

View attachment 20170410_133324-1.jpg


View attachment 20170410_133311-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

She come down on the 15th !


----------



## umbra

Keef the WI were beans that were sitting for a long time and I didn't think would pop, so I didn't keep any.


----------



## Keef

I got One Umbra !

This my seed hoard !--- I got f-2 B.B. King seed too !
Rose's Purple Haze -- 6 seed 

Hoe Berry -7 seed !-- 

Trips--x- T.E. --- 3 seed ( may not be mature enough to germ ) --This one we label ---D.D.'s Blue Elephant !

Those GDP-X-B.R.  -- Mane that is a tough one !-- Took maybe 40-50 seed to get one to germ and it was a girl !-- Absolutely worth the trouble! 

Snow Desiel -- 5 seed 

The White -x- Black Rose -- 3 seed ! 

View attachment 20170410_135903.jpg


----------



## Keef

I don't know what the CFO wants to keep so I had to sit on them !-- I got my girls from these !--I'm good !


----------



## Kraven

Happy Birthday Keef....whatcha got planned today?


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven! -- I quit celebrating B-day long time ago !- They a reminder that I'm a year older !- I'm not a fan of the aging process !-- What am I gonna do today ? -- Nurse a buzz --Do some pharming ? -- Weather is kinda oppressive --Full moon tonight ?-- Not a time to achieve great things !-- I'm lay low Cuz !-- Mostly !-- Have trouble remembering dates so -- Help me remember on my B-day -- I snuck out and plants some B.B. on the backside of the dunes directly under the coast guard flight path !-- See if it'll grow and if it do ? -- Will they find it !-- See if we got any moth balls to keep critters away ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Happy Day to ya Cuz, I will leave the rest out, Not fond of them either. 
Hello to Everyone else. Smoked the last of my Blackberry Kush. I am really high and it about 420 Guess I go smoke some more.


----------



## WoodHippy

:48: Here Hit this


----------



## Keef

I will !-- No wait !- What was I doing ? -- Oh ! --Finished with that !-- Hey Hippy thanks for not rubbing in  that other part !-- I'm having a pretty good day !-- 

Well my nephew is on his way down from Iowa or Nebraska --Wherever he be !-- His daddy just passed away and his wife is fighting breast cancer --He just lost it and tried to drink a half gallon of vodka !-- I heard your advice O.F.C. and U right but I gotta do it anyway !


----------



## WeedHopper

Happy birthday Little Brother,,yehaaaaaaaaa
Whats DD giving you for your BD? :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

The Scooter was an early B-day present! -! --Think I had a loose connection !-- Waiting for it to not start ! -- Been scooting all over the island !-- Since I've never had a motorcycle license -- I been exploring the back roads and stuff !-- I know I'm be needing some crab traps !--.I found some places I didn't know about !


----------



## Keef

We got miles and miles of dunes -- If some weed grows up around that cross they got ? -- I don't know nothing bout it !-- Whole bottle of B.B. in da dunes and rain is coming within hours !-- Might grow ?-- If it does B.B. unfettered ?-- I hope it grows just so I can watch and  see if anyone finds it !-- Don't look by that cross !-- I was just teasing !-- That weed  is under the magical protection of Luke Jared and Darth Bannon !


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- This your lights packed and ready to go !-- D.D. be in Thursday evening !- This box leave Friday or Saturday so keep your eyes open !--I can walk U thru fixing them they can all can be fixed without buying any parts ! -- Hope they do U right! 

View attachment 20170410_192450.jpg


----------



## yarddog

morning guys and gals
, keef either you took a picture of seeds at a mickey D's or you five fingered the tray from the mickey D's. nothing is safe around Keef!!!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- No Dog U got it all wrong !-- I got 2 !-- I found them !-- I think it was at a yard sale !-- I got the receipt somewhere !-- It's legal even if the receipt is in crayon !--The tray doesn't come with a happy meal ?-- It's a good weed tray !


----------



## giggy

Morning folks first night sleeping with out the sling. Got up feeling rough this morning from it. Got 6 more weeks then he will let me know after thst. Keef sounds good. I had to order a new exhaust fan as mine lost a bearing. I think i'll take it apart later to see if i can fix it. Man yall throw up some nice pics nice and frosty. Keep up the good work folks.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy! -- Cuz all U got to do is locate the bad chip in each one and jump around it !--U have a problem let me know but the fix is pretty straight up !--- Should grow some fine weed for U !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning dog good morning Keith good morning  Giggy  Big weather change here today so I'm doing as Keef says I'm making old man noises going to be a rough one today  thinking about changing my reservoirs 2 45 or 50 gallon drums that we only have to feed these girls once a week what are your guises thoughts on that


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- I'm not gonna play smart like I got an answer for U -- I start with 10-12 gallons in a box when I move a group to bloom -- After that I just top off about once a week until harvest !-- I think Kraven or Umbra could hook U up !-- Yard Dog too !-- I seen what the Dog can do too !-- The Dog and I used to struggle but we got it now !-- We both made a bunch of  seed about the same time !-- That was a mess !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Bud !-- I'm not gonna play smart like I got an answer for U -- I start with 10-12 gallons in a box when I move a group to bloom -- After that I just top off about once a week until harvest !-- I think Kraven or Umbra could hook U up !-- Yard Dog too !-- I seen what the Dog can do too !-- The Dog and I used to struggle but we got it now !-- We both made a bunch of  seed about the same time !-- That was a mess !



 Hey Keith I think I'm going to start some of these white widow cross your strawberry rhino  I think I'm going to call it the white strawberry :48:


----------



## umbra

Morning guys. Son came back from vacation last night. He misses the east coast, but could never live there again. The 1st thing he did was go to the Reading Terminal Market. It's an old train station that sells fresh Italian meats, cheeses, produce, fresh fish, and prepared food. He got a chicken cheese steak with fried onions and mushrooms. Damn! He even went to a Magic Hat food pairing/ tasting, and a Flying Fish Brewery Tour. He had a good time.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Hey Keith I think I'm going to start some of these white widow cross your strawberry rhino  I think I'm going to call it the white strawberry :48:



OGR already has a white strawberry


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> OGR already has a white strawberry



Hummm  guess I'll have to come up with something else thanks Umbra  what do you think a good name for that would be called  actually maybe I shouldn't even name yet maybe I should see if it's worth  growing  first  never created seeds before so this is a first for me  hopefully I'm not wasting my time or space  hopefully you're off to an excellent start this morning


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- It would be hard to go back to a prohibition state after living in a free state !--He may be a pain but I bet it was good to see him !


Bud just tack O.F.C. on the front of it !-- Ain't but 10,000 plus varieties listed at seedfinders --Probably more than that with the other registry !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Umbra ? -- It would be hard to go back to a prohibition state after living in a free state !--He may be a pain but I bet it was good to see him !
> 
> 
> Bud just tack O.F.C. on the front of it !-- Ain't but 10,000 plus varieties listed at seedfinders --Probably more than that with the other registry !--



 Kind of wish I knew what to expect out of this  putting a white widow a white rhino and a  strawberry  something good has to come out of it


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Hummm  guess I'll have to come up with something else thanks Umbra  what do you think a good name for that would be called  actually maybe I shouldn't even name yet maybe I should see if it's worth  growing  first  never created seeds before so this is a first for me  hopefully I'm not wasting my time or space  hopefully you're off to an excellent start this morning


I almost never name strains, just list the mom and the dad. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Smoke way too much of it, then think about it as hard as you can.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I almost never name strains, just list the mom and the dad. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Smoke way too much of it, then think about it as hard as you can.



 Sounds like a good plan to me my friend  pretty excited to see how your fruity pebbles turn out I don't know why but for some reason I really have a thing with that strain  but with all the alterations to the two rooms there's no money for seeds right now  have you heard much about the mad scientist genetics he sounds like he's got some good stuff but don't really hear anyone growing his stuff


----------



## Keef

I need a better veg system !-- I take more clones than I need and I do it in an unorganized fashion !-- Gonna try something different !-- Baby Mommas -- I been pulling the base to each variety back to veg and getting it to reveg !-- I'm keep one of each variety as they reach bloom !-- That way I hope to use more of Veg. to veg instead of rooting so many cuts !-- Got to start using less and bigger plants !-- 8 boxes rotation ---send something to bloom every week !-- 15th will be the 4th part going to Bloom !-- Need some kind of system in veg. so I can plan ahead about what I want to bloom instead of what's  ready !


----------



## yarddog

whats a name anyway?? thats why the golden ticket is collecting dust on the shelf. folks too worried about the name. the name don't get you high..


----------



## Keef

I'm with Dog !--Cuz that BBSL is happy healthy and grow great !--  I been thinking about just using numbers or something !-- I got little tags !-- 

Hippy I think we should level out at 18 varieties or so ! -- Bring one in !-- Got to turn one loose !-- A dozen and a half !-- I hate odd numbers maybe 2 dozen !- That's  a good even number !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> whats a name anyway?? thats why the golden ticket is collecting dust on the shelf. folks too worried about the name. the name don't get you high..



 You are very right buddy  I Telya I wish I was close to that dispensary where Umbras golden ticket is sitting because I'd be buying all that up hope you're having a good morning so far :48:


----------



## Keef

Listing the mom and dad like Umbra does has limitations for people with small tags !-- 
Blackberry Kush - x- Purple Citral -x- Uzbekistan Hash Plant ---- x----- Super Silver Haze -x- ( what was it Umbra ) ---  =  B.B.King !

- Anyway -- Keef have little tags !-- Need little names !


----------



## Kraven

Whew I been making hash brownies again, and licked the spoon and bowl clean, NASA requested a flight plan so guess the medible brownies are rite as rain


----------



## Keef

That musta been U Kraven! -- I'm cruising along at 40,000 feet minding my own business when a rocket zoomed by -- After burners or whatever  lit up with no signs of slowing down !--


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> You are very right buddy  I Telya I wish I was close to that dispensary where Umbras golden ticket is sitting because I'd be buying all that up hope you're having a good morning so far :48:


Actually if you went on weedmaps, you would have seen 3 or 4 dispensaries with it. I talked to the owners to see what the problem was. 1 guy told me it was his fav smoke both taste and quality of the high, and it still sat there. It isn't loud enough for folks here. They want a smell to punch you in the face, and a taste that overwhelms you. The golden ticket isn't that. Still dank and frosty, just not the 1 inch punch is all.


----------



## Keef

Guess my girl making streak just ended !-- B.B. King in da house !-- He a fine young man so I keep him !-- 
F-2 --B.B. King -- Son of Trips ( Trips was a F-1 --B.B. trifoliate)  --(He came out the ground making 3 leaves at a time instead of 2 !)-- Out the house of Umbra !-- He gonna father some monsters ! 

View attachment 20170411_140229-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

U got B.B. King seed and U not Umbra ? --Trips the daddy of your B.B. King seed !


----------



## yarddog

bought a bunch of led lights today, should be able to convert most if not all my home's lights to led. a ceiling fan/light combo burning four 40 watt bulbs 160 watts. going to 4.5 watt bulbs, 18 watts.     simple math, sounds like a winner!!! i never jumped on the cfl train. the risk of mercury poisoning if a bulb gets broken, still makes a lot of heat. and the $ savings just did not appeal to me. now the led has gotten better/cheaper. i bought 16 Phillips 60 watt replacement bulbs for $22. not bad.   got the style with the 12 mm socket too for the ceiling fans and vanity in the bathroom.
Oh yeah, and my illumitex eclipse came in yesterday. got it hooked up and running in veg now. will spend a little time tweaking and learning the led curve. that alone will drop my Kw usage by almost 10 Kw a day.


----------



## Keef

I know Dog !-- It's simple to me !-- More power I can save in the rest of the house the more I can use in the grow !-- I haven't got started yet but I got a plan too !-- This house is all electric !-- My next move is to start switching to gas appliances as I grow the grow !-- See what I can do with our power usage now as kind of a ceiling !-- Gas stove --Water heater and clothes dryer --Power a lot of LEDs ? -- I can't hook up to the grid with solar like Cane but I been thinking !-- Maybe I get me a solar panel or 2 -a deep cell battery or 2 -- run it thru a DC/AC inverter and create a new circuit independent of the grid and maybe power my pumps or something ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks
Kravens can I have a brownie
Keef I was going to level off at 12. Then on another site, They put up a auction. They baited me big. Do a test run on a new variety, They put them up for $4.20 + 6 shipping. 8 reg seeds
I bought them. The breeder is ISP SR 91 what there calling them.


----------



## WeedHopper

Guys my 6 yr old Granddaughter called me and she was crying so hard. She just found that her class mate passed away last night from an Asthma attack.  So very sad. She thinks Pawpaw can fix it. I wish i could.


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Evening Folks
> Kravens can I have a brownie
> Keef I was going to level off at 12. Then on another site, They put up a auction. They baited me big. Do a test run on a new variety, They put them up for $4.20 + 6 shipping. 8 reg seeds
> I bought them. The breeder is ISP SR 91 what there calling them.



Ohsogreen's chem 91 is pretty damn good.


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Guys my 6 yr old Granddaughter called me and she was crying so hard. She just found that her class mate passed away last night from an Asthma attack.  So very sad. She thinks Pawpaw can fix it. I wish i could.



That sucks sorry to hear that my friend little one should never have to go through that


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopper Sorry to hear. And Sorry as Grand Parents we can not fix this. Hold her tight, That's about all you can do. You and your Family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Keef

Maybe she don't understand Cuz ? --That would be a good thing !

Hippy --Maybe we Level out at 18 ? -- They baited U !-- U well under 18 !-- U got a disease man --It's  not your fault !-- I might need a profile to allow me to got above 18 --temporarily !--U to probably !--See I got males !-- Strawberry pollen -- Herrman the Wonder Berry -- Now Little Boy Blue shows up !-- 3 males 18 mommas !-- Hippy I might top 18 !

Mane ya'll should hear the wind scream out there !- Need to check the weather -- That wind  has to be hitting 50 mph out there ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah thats the hardest thing WH,,,im working outta town,,,so i cant hold her. But she is strong,,she will be okay. I just feel horrible for that poor little girl who lost her life and the parents and Grandparents, ,what they must be going thru. 
Sorry guys,,i didnt mean to be a downer,,just needed someone to talk to.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopper We are all here for ya.  No Downer Just Real Life.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm glad we here for U to talk to !-- We all need to talk sometimes !-- My granddaughters are 8 and 6 I think !-- Met the oldest when she was born !-- Haven't met the youngest! -- I think maybe the oldest is a Wild Child  ! -- Ain't everyone gets suspended from the first grade for fighting !-- From what I hear she pretty good at it too !-- One day momma won't be able to stand in the way !-- I often wonder if they even know I exist !-- They got a great life and I grow fine weed and live at the beach ! --Hard to see the bad side !--- Woulda been nice to see them grow up but that was not to be !-- 
The daughter would feel so ashamed if her people knew her daddy was a pot pharmer !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks guys. When it comes to children, ,i am a big softy. To me,,,they are the most important thing on this planet.  They are innocent and our future. 
Anyway, ,thanks my friends. 
Im gonna smoke a bowl of Blue Dreams and drink a cold Bud Light.


----------



## Keef

I'm off into some B.B. King tonight !-- Blueberry really comes out as it ages and I was happy with it the way it was !-- I'm feeling alright myself !


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah thats the hardest thing WH,,,im working outta town,,,so i cant hold her. But she is strong,,she will be okay. I just feel horrible for that poor little girl who lost her life and the parents and Grandparents, ,what they must be going thru.
> Sorry guys,,i didnt mean to be a downer,,just needed someone to talk to.



 Man you're never a downer not to mention where your friends we're here for you to talk to and  be a shoulder to lean on  I sure hope your night gets better my friend :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Bud. My Wife said she is fast asleep, ,so all is okay.  Now im going to sleep.


----------



## Kraven

Whoo....
brownies are strong....


----------



## Keef

I need a rules clarification !--political name's ex advisor Carter Page and FISA Warrant for Russian connections ?- Is that political or just criminal ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Political!!!
Keef your on another site that has no problems with Political talk,,,tell them. This site has rules against it for a reason. Come on bro help a brother out. Im sick of this political crap.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !- Don't be so defensine Hopper it was a question !---Watching the news and ask a question because I was wondering what it would be considered !-- I'm trying to figure it out !-- So many things that I would have never thought was political is now political !-- Pregnancy - Political -!- Social Security -- Even heath care and child care !-- Coal --Oil -- Weapons of War --Science --- Even Drinking water is political !-- Sorry I offended U Hopper !-- I thought it was a straight up criminal case myself !-- Still do !-- He ain't even in politics !-- FISA warrants are hard to get -- I find it all that spy stuff fascinating ! --Like a dam soap opera !--Never know what tommorrow will bring !


----------



## Keef

I forgot!-- Where my pipe ? -- Wasn't trying to Piss anyone off !-- Thought it was funny as hell myself !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc hope all are well.  Hopper sorry for what your grand daughter is going through. When you see her give her a big hug for me.


----------



## yarddog

morning guys, my ph was way off yesterday when i mixed nutes. checked the ph of the tap water, 3.1!!! yikes!


----------



## Keef

Morning  Giggy -- Ugh !- Dragging today -- We had a bad storm last night !-- Thunder and Lightening out the Wazoo !-- Got my nephew to the house last night !-- He a good guy he just been thru a lot lately -- If I can keep the rest of the family away from him for awhile he'll be O.K. !--- Been times in my life I want to crawl under a rock and just get away from it all !-- Tried to drink a half gallon of vodka by himself and got alcohol poisoning and woke up with a breathing tube down his throat !-- I think it scared him !-- A fresh dug hole in my backyard don't mean I have liquor buried there !--Next to that other stuff !-- I need to hop the scooter and see how bad the place got trashed in last night's storm !


----------



## Keef

Dog my tap water hovers around 8.5 !-- Opposite problem U got !--So I gotta use RO water - With a live res and plenty beneficial microbes my PH fluctuates -- I like 5.6 -6.0 !-- It can get away from U real quick !


----------



## yarddog

my tap stays about 6.8-7.2. i guess some dummy poured in too much of something at the water treatment plant


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Going to pops some seeds today.  Get this grow going. Hopper, I'm so sorry your granddaughter had to go throw something like that.  Hope the week goes by fast for you so you can get back home to your girls.  Wishing everyone have a nice H Day.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning all.  
Ness, good luck and i hope all the seeds pop for you.

OH wh, i am so sorry she has to go thru this at her young age. Why in the hell did a child die from asthma?  You will be hugging her in 3 days and you will fix it. you will tell her it is really sad and you love her. I am sorry for all.

I am having vertigo and it isn't any fun.  The exercises i need to do to fix it are vertigo-inducing..  This too shall pass right?

Umbra, i am going to pop the rest of the St Valentine seeds today and i hope to make seeds. very special strain, thank you. If i am successful i will share for sure.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> good morning all.
> Ness, good luck and i hope all the seeds pop for you.
> 
> OH wh, i am so sorry she has to go thru this at her young age. Why in the hell did a child die from asthma?  You will be hugging her in 3 days and you will fix it. you will tell her it is really sad and you love her. I am sorry for all.
> 
> I am having vertigo and it isn't any fun.  The exercises i need to do to fix it are vertigo-inducing..  This too shall pass right?
> 
> Umbra, i am going to pop the rest of the St Valentine seeds today and i hope to make seeds. very special strain, thank you. If i am successful i will share for sure.



Cool about the beans, not so cool about vertigo.


----------



## Keef

Caps kicked in and I know I'm not bullet proof but I'm pretty sure I could slow a few down !-- 

I needs to chop "Little Boy Blue" back and get him back in veg before he get to my girls !-- He can hang out with Herrman the Wonder Berry !-- Still got the BBSL to sex !-- Maybe one more boy ?

Rose !-- This too shall pass !-- In the mean time just stay lit !


----------



## Keef

Bud porn ? -- 

View attachment 20170412_122011-1.jpg


View attachment 20170412_121851-1.jpg


View attachment 20170412_121819-1.jpg


View attachment 20170412_121758-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Forgot one -I think ?


----------



## yarddog

looking good keef. 
it shocked me the child died form the asthma attack. i mean i know you can die from it, but in this day in time it is still a shocker. really, have we stopped just to think of all the things we can die from? its a wonder we make it to old age.. 
speaking of,, I found a patch of gray hair yesterday. about 8. was wondering when that was going to start happening. i will be 29 in a month and a day. I aint skeered of getting old. not yet.. maybe i will be when AARP starts hitting my mailbox with fliers. lol


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog -- I wish mine would go silver !-- I'm not dyeing it some unnatural color! -- I'm old I earned my grey hair !-- I'm happy to still have it ! -- There's another thing about growing old that ? -- Well ? -- U just don't give a Duck ?-- Don't be talking bad about AARP !!--- I'm a junior myself but U do not want the "Walker Brigade " of the AARP after U !-- They brutal and they don't give a duck what U think !


----------



## Kraven

Not uncommon if a child dies of asthma, if they don't have a rescue inhaler, and they have an asthma attack and there is no albuterol around the child will quickly pass out and die. Thats why i only work on older folks, kids can go south and die in less than 20 minutes. I won't put my hands on a child under ten....not my kind of nursing and it just breaks my heart to see a sick child. I'm very sad for that family and all the families that it affected......sadly this could have been avoided most likely. Period.

Saw the VA doc today, got cellulitis in a lower leg wound [I'm getting old, I fall down...but can still get up] so the got me on ABX for the next ten days....whoohoo.
Plus they added more breathing meds.....I didn't do well on the PFT test....so now two morning inhalers and a rescue inhaler I have to tote around......So getting old has its ups and downs. 

I hope everyone has been well, I have been super busy this month....headed to the cup in Denver so trying to get ahead. Have not been on as much....Rose hate you have vertigo...hope it resolves well. Peace


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> looking good keef.
> it shocked me the child died form the asthma attack. i mean i know you can die from it, but in this day in time it is still a shocker. really, have we stopped just to think of all the things we can die from? its a wonder we make it to old age..
> speaking of,, I found a patch of gray hair yesterday. about 8. was wondering when that was going to start happening. i will be 29 in a month and a day. I aint skeered of getting old. not yet.. maybe i will be when AARP starts hitting my mailbox with fliers. lol



Both of my older sisters starting going grey in their 20's. I was turning grey when I moved to Cali, but it has accelerated considerably since then. Compared to most of the people I graduated high school with, I am less grey, lol.
Went to the grocery store yesterday and noticed I saved more than usual, so I looked at the receipt and I get the senior citizen discount now.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U better take better care of yourself !-- I'm really lucky that I don't have any lung or breathing  problems !-- Might have a bad left wing and a left arm that don't always do what I tell it but I'm alright !
I hated working on kids too !-- Since I was a surgical assistant  and an EMT I worked the ER sometimes !
Child got to close to dogs food bowl and the dog chewed his face up !-- I had to hold him down so the doc could sew !-- I cried the whole time  but I held the little bastid still !-- Takes so much out of U !-- D.D. is da MAN !-- She weigh her patients in grams and they very sick !


----------



## yarddog

I don't want to be involved with sick or hurt people. In a pinch i would do what i needed to do to help someone, but it is not a job i would want each day. I like working on vehicles. if i get it wrong, or maybe an engine explodes itself, no body dies.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Not uncommon if a child dies of asthma, if they don't have a rescue inhaler, and they have an asthma attack and there is no albuterol around the child will quickly pass out and die. Thats why i only work on older folks, kids can go south and die in less than 20 minutes. I won't put my hands on a child under ten....not my kind of nursing and it just breaks my heart to see a sick child. I'm very sad for that family and all the families that it affected......sadly this could have been avoided most likely. Period.
> 
> Saw the VA doc today, got cellulitis in a lower leg wound [I'm getting old, I fall down...but can still get up] so the got me on ABX for the next ten days....whoohoo.
> Plus they added more breathing meds.....I didn't do well on the PFT test....so now two morning inhalers and a rescue inhaler I have to tote around......So getting old has its ups and downs.
> 
> I hope everyone has been well, I have been super busy this month....headed to the cup in Denver so trying to get ahead. Have not been on as much....Rose hate you have vertigo...hope it resolves well. Peace



K, I have been to a couple of the cups out here in Cali, and it was an eye opener for sure. I had so much fun not having to hide anymore. I know you will enjoy yourself. Stay safe. If you run into NCH, tell him I said hi. If anyone asks, tell them the OFC rocks.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> K, I have been to a couple of the cups out here in Cali, and it was an eye opener for sure. I had so much fun not having to hide anymore. I know you will enjoy yourself. Stay safe. If you run into NCH, tell him I said hi. If anyone asks, tell them the OFC rocks.



I fosure will Umbra, only a few more days now and then I'm off for a week. I'm gonna enjoy seeing the mountains, smoking the herb....gonna be good times. I'll be meeting up with a group of my friends so it's sure to be a good time.


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. -- I need some Mojo !-- My nephew is napping and I just got word his sister my niece died this morning! -- I'm gonna have to tell him and I don't know if I can !


----------



## umbra

Keef, that a tough one.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC. Keef so sorry about your niece.  How old was she?  I just got Life Insurance it starts up in May. Have to wait two years before I am fully cover just can die until then.

Keef sending Mojo your way.  Beautiful Bud Porn.  Kraven wishing you a fun time in Denver enjoy.  Going to get into my seed to see what I want to pop.  They will be soak in about an hour.  I like using the paper towel to pop seeds seem to work fine for me.  Rose thank you, I sure will do my best in this year grow. 420 :bong2:


----------



## Keef

He found out from my daughter's Facebook page !-- Before he found out I got enough caps down him to twist me sideways !-- Then I took enough to get me sideways !-- Her husband beat her to death !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my god keef, that is too horrible. oh man, no words. i am so sorry.


----------



## yarddog

Oh man, Keef I am sorry.


----------



## ness

Awful Keef, my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks guys,,yall are awesome friends. And yes it is very sad that Asthma can take a childs life so quickly.  
I personally almost died from Asthma when i was 7. Luckily i out grew it. I feel guilty that i have lived thru so much ****,,and this poor baby did not make it to the age of 7.
My Granddaughter seems to be doing fine today my Wife said. Again thank you my friends.

Keef those buds are looking really nice Bro. Good job.
Love ya Rose. And yes i will be giving her a big hug soon. The US ATTORNEYS offices are closed friday so im going home tomorrow.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness

Well, I have started popping my seeds.  5 NL, 3 Umbra's Surprise, 1 White Widow Fem, and 1 Master Kush Fem.  Will see what pops.  I like to Thank You Keef, Rose, and Umbra for sharing your seeds.  I need some mojo sent my way.  I wishing for a good harvest.:farm:


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> O.F.C. -- I need some Mojo !-- My nephew is napping and I just got word his sister my niece died this morning! -- I'm gonna have to tell him and I don't know if I can !



OMG ,,,im so sorry Keef. Sending you positive energy Little Brother.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef We are here for ya Brother. So Sorry to here this. It is Tragic. 
Hope the cap's help the Nephew. 
Evening All


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys !-- We gonna be alright !-- D.D. on her way home !-- Going home for another funeral !--


----------



## Kraven

Wow Keef, really sorry to hear....very tragic.


----------



## umbra

You know if there is anything I can do to help, I will. Boomer the wiemaraner, forced his way under a 6ft chain link fence and caught a possum. My son was afraid to let him eat it, so it partially alive. I took a shovel and cut off his head. My son put it in the trash. So now a week a warm weather while it is rotting in my trash. I would have let him eat it.


----------



## Kraven

I would have dug a hole an buried it tbh Umbra.....bet it's ripe now


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> O.F.C. -- I need some Mojo !-- My nephew is napping and I just got word his sister my niece died this morning! -- I'm gonna have to tell him and I don't know if I can !



 That really sucks buddy I'm sorry to hear that I wish there were something I could say to you to make this easier for you but really there is no easy way I think you're just gonna have to  twist up a couple of fat ones  and Let it out  there's no easy way about it   And just be  ready to be there for him after that


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> I would have dug a hole an buried it tbh Umbra.....bet it's ripe now



If I were to bury it, the dogs will dig it up. Personally, I believe if you caught it, you get to eat it. But boomer is my son's dog, and he has different ideas, and I respect his wishes on this. He was going to cut it's head off with the shovel in the front yard and a group of kids gathered round with their phones out recording it, so I took it in the backyard and killed it. Moving it was a pain. It was still alive and clearly capable of biting. I would have shot it, but discharging a firearm in the city limits could have some negative consequences.


----------



## Budlight

Hey Kraven hey  Umbra  hope you guys are having a good evening  so far


----------



## umbra

Hey Bud, how's your night going?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Hey Bud, how's your night going?



 It's going  not too bad man just did some work on my new light today did some poking around the garden smoked a ton of medicine before my knee  drives  me crazy been a pretty good day though all in all and then you and Kraven are posting some pretty good tunes which made the night even better


----------



## yarddog

My chow was a opposom killing fool.  The first one he got I tossed in the trash can. Turns out he was not dead and the guy collecting the cans got a surprise.  The next one he got, I wacked it over the head to be sure.    
Barely got any sleep last night.   The dogs acted the fool last night.    Normally the dane is spot on, but I think he was listening to the pitbull and I think she was playing.    I grabbed a flashlight and the pistol the second time and made a few rounds.    Happened three more times.    Once I saw a car driving slow till they saw my light and then sped off.  At that point I was on alert the rest of the night.  Highly suspicious.   A few of my neighbors are away during the week, so I feel it was one of their houses that was a possible target.  I felt safe with 16 rounds and 240 pounds of dog with me.   Both the dane and the pit would put an ugly number on someone if they attacked.   The dane is so tall he can go right for the throat and face without even trying to reach.  I need to move out to the country.   Its getting rough round here past few years.


----------



## oldfogey8

sorry for your loss, keef. wishing you and your family well...


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc.  Keef sorry to hear this. You have your hands full fore sure. I don't believe in hitting a woman, it's just wrong.


----------



## Budlight

Morning everyone not getting much sleep with the way this knees aching driving me absolutely crazy yard dog glad to hear everything turned out OK I guarantee you that chow you got is better than any pistol you got I sure miss my old boy I had a black chow for 14 years he was the best dog ever I was even able to teach him to freeze and put his paws up  unlock doors and let him self out never ever seen an animal as smart as him 

 Hope everyone is off to an excellent start this morning


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Bud, if your knees hurt anywhere near how my hands are, you are in some pain. More rain. Did someone say Cali had a drought? As fast as I pop beans, I am sexing them. Chopped down 6 males last night, but have a few confirmed females of phantom cookies, glazed black cherries, alice's cookies, fruity pebbles og, hazelnut cream, and Clifford. Everyone is indica dominant.


----------



## Budlight

Hahaha.  There you go again umbra  bringing up that fruity pebbles I'm just gonna have to break down and order some I think  I really want to cross that pebbles with my m purp  this new business though buddy I Telya it's driving me right out of my head I'm at the point where I can't hardly get anything done because it hurts me so bad almost want them just to cut it off if they can't figure out what's going on I have an extremely high pain tolerance just from stuff always hurting you over the years my face being broken shoulder been messed up stuff like that but this  unbelievable even keeps me awake at night  no matter how much I smoke before bedtime  hope you have a good day buddy


----------



## umbra

Yeah ...we are the OFC


----------



## yarddog

Bud, my chow passed late last year. the pitbull is going to be a good replacement for him as a watch dog. but she has a lot of puppy left in her, so time will calm her down a good bit. i am mixed about chows dogs. I don't think i want another one.  I have considered getting another male great dane down the road and breeding him to a pitbull for the puppies. I have seen some pitbull great dane mixes and it can be a very impressive dog. if you have ever seen the monster sized pit's, they breed in great dane and some kind of mastiff to add size, then back breed to pits again to add weight back in.   my dane has impressed me in his later years. he is sooo much stronger than the pitbull.  he got in a fight last year and i could not restrain him. i am not big, but weigh 180 pounds on a 6 foot 2 frame. he is way stronger than i am.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> Bud, my chow passed late last year. the pitbull is going to be a good replacement for him as a watch dog. but she has a lot of puppy left in her, so time will calm her down a good bit. i am mixed about chows dogs. I don't think i want another one.  I have considered getting another male great dane down the road and breeding him to a pitbull for the puppies. I have seen some pitbull great dane mixes and it can be a very impressive dog. if you have ever seen the monster sized pit's, they breed in great dane and some kind of mastiff to add size, then back breed to pits again to add weight back in.   my dane has impressed me in his later years. he is sooo much stronger than the pitbull.  he got in a fight last year and i could not restrain him. i am not big, but weigh 180 pounds on a 6 foot 2 frame. he is way stronger than i am.





Wow dog he is definitely a big boy yeah I have my three pits now one is a  bluenose bully I brought her in from Savannah Georgia  my boy is just a regular blue nose and then I have kept one of the pups from the two of them she is a tank she got the frame of the bully but the size of the regular blue nose  these are my three demons and then the boss of the houseThe pop is the one on the right this was her at about 8 months


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Slow motion Wake and Bake !-- 
Bud and the rest of U who have pain ( and/or other issues ) -- If U ain't EATING WEED daily to treat your problem --I don't want to hear about it !-- It's  great medicine and U got it and don't take it ? -- Come on people !--


----------



## umbra

Keef, how things going buddy?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Slow motion Wake and Bake !--
> Bud and the rest of U who have pain ( and/or other issues ) -- If U ain't EATING WEED daily to treat your problem --I don't want to hear about it !-- It's  great medicine and U got it and don't take it ? -- Come on people !--



  I eat a handful in the morning I handful at lunchtime and A hand full at dinner I just got a wait to get my cap making thing  just got  this LED changeover going on and it's using up all my cash  hope your morning is going OK buddy


----------



## Rosebud

Turmeric!


----------



## yarddog

bud, you have some good sized dogs. some dogs just demand respect..
couple David Mann prints.


----------



## umbra

YD, those Mann posters remind me of the Urbane SofistNcats. I was running 3" drag pipes on my shovel. Just came from the bike shop who did the pipes, at a red light...I see 2 cops eye ballin me. Light turns green, I tried as hard as I could not to let it get too loud. Bam 3 cars surround me. Biggest crime in 5 years.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> YD, those Mann posters remind me of the Urbane SofistNcats. I was running 3" drag pipes on my shovel. Just came from the bike shop who did the pipes, at a red light...I see 2 cops eye ballin me. Light turns green, I tried as hard as I could not to let it get too loud. Bam 3 cars surround me. Biggest crime in 5 years.



 You know the saddest part about that man is that  Man truly loud pipes save lives.  And half the time people still get runover


----------



## yarddog

I prefer quite bikes myself, so i can hammer on it and not be heard three blocks away. I detest straight piped bikes, whether its a 4 cyl sport bike or a two holer. some sound is good, but dauum some of the pipes i hear are so loud i would not want to ride near them. 
Ive had loud bikes, and yeah the fuzz act like you just molested a nun.


----------



## umbra

I have changed and so have my bikes. And yes loud pipes do saves lives, but...my shovel was so loud, other riders wouldn't ride on my right. LOL


----------



## Keef

Making caps !-- 

View attachment 20170413_123506.jpg


----------



## yarddog

umbra said:


> I have changed and so have my bikes. And yes loud pipes do saves lives, but...my shovel was so loud, other riders wouldn't ride on my right. LOL


three inch pipes to match the three inch pistons. lol


----------



## Kraven

YD I'm gonna have to teach you about being more tactical....waving a flashlight around is a good way to let your enemy get a drop on you. You need to move silent and dark and use your peripheral vision to quickly alert you to movement. Then you bathe the dude in light as you pump meat caps into him.....never give your position away....gun or no gun, you loose the element of surprise and often times that alone will determine the outcome of a confrontation. Stay safe, shoot first ask questions later. Peace


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Making caps !--



 Man I need one of those it would make life so much easier  I just grab a handful imagine my favourite potato chip and try and wash it down with some thing as fast as I can


----------



## Keef

Bud -- When I'm not making a bunch I have a wooden chop stick I whittled down to fit inside a cap and use it to pack the caps full !-- After or before I decarb -I put the weed thru a screen wire collander so it will pack better in the caps !--I decarb and start packing !-- I have trouble eating dry weed !-- I can swallow pills !-- I can pack bout a quarter pound in a cap if I want !-- No but it is the easiest way to eat weed !-- 4-5 caps of good decarb will hook U up !


----------



## Keef

I chase mine with a spoon of cold pressed unprocessed coconut oil !-- Still has a coconut flavor !-- but a spoon of lard would do the same thing !-- Or a pp&j sandwich !-- Need some oil to take the THC from your belly into your blood stream !-- My belly is an excellent extraction machine !


----------



## Keef

Another person might make some pot brownies !-- and one is a dose !-- I take my caps and eat half a pan of regular brownies !
Everything U ever wanted to know about cannacaps in a pic ! 

View attachment 20170413_175004.jpg


----------



## umbra

adding a little lectin will give you a better buzz


----------



## Keef

That's  what Kraven said !-- I was trying to find out if it was lectin and oil ? -or just Lectin!?- It comes in a powder doesn't it ? -- Gonna have to find out ! - Got a belly full of hamburger and refining my buzz !


----------



## umbra

I use lectin with canna butter and coconut oil caps, so with all my edibles whether baked or just decarbed


----------



## Keef

Any idea how much to add Umbra ? -- I like getting higher on same amount !-- 
I thought we would be headed to east Texas any day but with  the investigation and autopsy they may not release  the body for a couple weeks !-- Might be best I'm having some anger issues -- Seems my father decided to help himself to my brothers property after he passed !-- Things bout to get nasty !-- Keef gonna do a walk on in Jerry Springer Land !--


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> YD I'm gonna have to teach you about being more tactical....waving a flashlight around is a good way to let your enemy get a drop on you. You need to move silent and dark and use your peripheral vision to quickly alert you to movement. Then you bathe the dude in light as you pump meat caps into him.....never give your position away....gun or no gun, you loose the element of surprise and often times that alone will determine the outcome of a confrontation. Stay safe, shoot first ask questions later. Peace



I should have thought about the chance of it being a person.   My only thoughts was a possom eating the dog food and the pitbull making racket.  Seeing the car and all suprised me, but I don't like to get caught off guard.


----------



## Keef

When I was younger I would want to slip into the dark without being seen and teach U the error of your ways !-- Had to ease out the back door once in the aftermath of Katrina !-- I was close enough to hear thier whispers -- Sounded like a couple of the gang ran into some trees or other hard stuff in the dark !-- They looking at the house talking about what to do when I chimed in from behind them !-- These days I'm old !- I'm not gonna play around !-- If U breaking in my car or house I'm gonna shoot U !-- I shoot U in the back no problem !- Don't matter to me !-- In Texas U shoot someone breaking into your house U in the right !-- As a M.P. I learned it always went better in court if there was only one side to the story !


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> bud, you have some good sized dogs. some dogs just demand respect..
> couple David Mann prints.



That guy was an awesome artist. I had,a subscription to Easyrider when i was in prison. Those pics was all over my cell.  Strokers of Dallas has some of his art work on thier building.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, coffee and thunder fudge brownie and then water and weed the garden, may toss a bit more seven dust around....all is good and on the count down to the Cup now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Kraven.


----------



## yarddog

yeah hopper, so much of his work just speaks for itself.  I'd like to ruin a perfectly good Harley one day. rake it out old school.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> yeah hopper, so much of his work just speaks for itself.  I'd like to ruin a perfectly good Harley one day. rake it out old school.



Yes sir,,,me and you both.
Morning  Giggy


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy Good Friday peeps! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490706772921.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning,
Kraven, stop with the seven! You are killing bees and it is a horrible pesticide that is stupid, quit it. ok, then, thank you for your help. lol

Good morning. I hate vertigo. I love pot. Wilson only loves me for my coffee. he wants his own cup.
Good morning giggy, umbra, kraven, yd, Keef and everyone that will join us.


----------



## Budlight

Happy Friday everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start another busy day in the bud room  talk to you guys in a bit


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Sevin Dust be bad ? -- What about  "2-4-D" ? -- Wait that's a weed killer --Never mind !-- 

Rose --Quit having vertigo !--


----------



## WeedHopper

I chop up fresh garlic,,,boil it,,strain it,,put it in my sprayer, add water and a little dish soap.  Drench my fruit trees and veggies and it works awesome. And the lady bugs dont seem to mind it.


----------



## yarddog

on friday nights, i usually snort me a few lines of seven dust.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Beautiful Day here in GA. 

Bud nice looking Dogs you have.  You got a nice picture of all of them together. Time to feed my 3 pups I have left.  There going to go to Tracker Supply tomorrow to see if they can fine good home.  

Everyone have a nice Day. :spit: & :bong2:


----------



## giggy

I use sevin dust too it kills the grass hoppers that eat everything in their path.


----------



## Rosebud

I used to pay a nickel a grasshopper to my kids when we moved here and there was no one but grasshoppers living behind us. Our son put a dental floss collar on them and took them for a walk. oh the good ole days. LOL

We don't have bees we don't have food... your choice.

LOL YD, that is funny.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> I used to pay a nickel a grasshopper to my kids when we moved here and there was no one but grasshoppers living behind us. Our son put a dental floss collar on them and took them for a walk. oh the good ole days. LOL
> 
> We don't have bees we don't have food... your choice.
> 
> LOL YD, that is funny.



 That is way too awesome I wish I could've seen him taking it for a walk that just made my day thank you Rose I really needed someone to put a smile on my face


----------



## Rosebud

Wish i had a picture of him doing that Bud, it was pretty cute. lol


----------



## Keef

I'm with Dog !-- but Only on Friday night !-- Sevin Dust is addictive !-- 

Hey did I get the right stuff ? -- Took a cap of it with caps --I let U know if it makes it stronger ! 

View attachment 20170414_114232-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> on friday nights, i usually snort me a few lines of seven dust.


That sounds like something from William Burrough's The Naked Lunch, lol.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Another Easter funny..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491737228033.jpg


----------



## Keef

I just want to know who hides the eggs cause I'm keeping my distance ! - Put the egg down and back away or I'll bust a cap on yo a** !-- I ain't playing !


----------



## giggy

Hell keef i can hide my own.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> on friday nights, i usually snort me a few lines of seven dust.



Remember that girl in the Cheech and Chong movie that was snorting Ajax. LOL


----------



## giggy

I want a uncut copy of that movie but can't seem to find one.


----------



## WeedHopper

That movie was funny as hell. Love their movies.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Work week over, Looks like I will have to train my replacement for at least another week.
If He makes it. Had a Bud Porn Pic can't get my email up to retrieve it. 
Time for a bowl


----------



## Keef

I been thinking about going back to church and get baptized !-- Slip me an Alka seltzer into my mouth right before and come up out that water foaming at the mouth and talking crazy sheet !-- See how long it takes to empty the place !-- That would be a hoot !


----------



## Keef

Giggy that sign said "Anal Easter Egg hunt !-- U say U hide your own ?-- Not judging U but how many U think U could hide up in there ?
Your lights leaving town tommorrow Cuz !


----------



## giggy

No brother not that way. lol the easter eggs only come out that way but you don't want them then. lol
Sounds good i'll watch for them.


----------



## Keef

Just messing with U Giggy !-- That was funny to me !-- 

Hippy tell that guy he better get with the program fore U leave him alone ! -- 

I think some THC is turned into THC phosphate in your belly by the addition of the lecithin !-- THC phosphate is water soluble and would be readily obsorbed !-- I need more 411 -- The lecithin does help my caps !-- Just filled an empty cap with granules and took it with my caps and oil !--


----------



## Keef

U know I ain't even religious but somethings just really miss the mark and should be offensive !-- What da hell is that Wildman talking about ? -- Down close to the border they have a piñata for all occasions! -- Maybe it's just me but a Jesus on the cross piñata is just plain wrong !


----------



## umbra

Still pretty hard for me to wrap my head around a rabbit that lays eggs 1 day a year, hides them and people search for them. Sounds pretty sketchy to me.


----------



## WoodHippy

Got to my email here it is. My phone does that thing up there 

View attachment 4142017wg.jpg


----------



## umbra

looks killer hippy


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Umbra I am learning


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes i did it Rose.
My Wifes 65 BD present. She is turning 65 on 4-20. And yep its a Miniature Schnauzer.  He is 7 wks old.


----------



## WeedHopper

This dog is so cool and laid back.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Oh Hopper! He is precious!   Like that her birthday is 4/20!


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- Dat's a pretty puppy !-- Gonna bring U much joy !

Umbra those pagan holidays just confuse me anyway !-- Is it a celebration of spring or ? I get confused ! -- Some things just don't make much sense to me !-- Lucky rabbits foot ? -- Rabbit had 4 didn't help him much !


----------



## Keef

Veg. them bigger they said ! -- Ain't pretty yet but they get better ! 

View attachment 20170414_191840.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

AWWW WH, that is a beautiful puppy. He will bring you joy and craziness. He is so nice looking. what's his name?  I am so glad you did that. Good for you!


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Veg. them bigger they said ! -- Ain't pretty yet but they get better !


 12/12  you will be amazed.


----------



## Keef

They been in 12/12 about 2 weeks Hippy !-- They looking right for the age !


----------



## yarddog

Japanese maple.   Been feeding it runoff nutes    I've never seen it look this good.


----------



## yarddog

Oops wrong picture


----------



## yarddog

Up close.  Looks like another plant we know.


----------



## yarddog

Nice pup hopper.   I keep forgetting this apple phone only posts one picture per post.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> AWWW WH, that is a beautiful puppy. He will bring you joy and craziness. He is so nice looking. what's his name?  I am so glad you did that. Good for you!



His name is Charlie. I look in his eyes and see my Buster Brown,,,,my last Min Schnauzer of 13 trs. Love these dogs. Schnauzers are awesome dogs.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Up close.  Looks like another plant we know.



Those are very pretty trees.  I have always liked tbe Japanese Maples.


----------



## Keef

I want to tell on Geena Santa !-- That sneaky bastid brought me some seed when I wasn't looking !-- U know I'm gonna plant some ?


----------



## umbra

I know people who were raided by the police for a Japanese maple tree. They sliced all their furniture and broke everything they could.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning ofc
Wake and bake, WH your wife's pup is to cute. My neighbor has one that visits us weekly. 
Keef those look Hugh for you. Can not wait to see them in a couple weeks. 
YD got me wanting another Dane, I miss mine.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I know people who were raided by the police for a Japanese maple tree. They sliced all their furniture and broke everything they could.



Goes to show you how stupid some of these moron cops are. Dont know the difference in weed and a maple.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc.  My mom has some kind of plants planted along the house. One day a deputy comes out to the house and can't keep his eyes off her plants. She looks at him and says no there not weed there christmas cactus, but they ain't no cactus but they do bloom at christmas time.


----------



## yarddog

I'm up.   Time to smoke weed and tend.   Have three to harvest, then i will clean the cabinet and flip the next set.   All in a day's work for the amateur pot farmer.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's  one of those mornings I keep bumping into stuff and just generally confused !-- I'm need some weed !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Tru dat!  Good morning OFC. Hoeberry in da pipe! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492263421713.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Opioids have become the real killer.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Opioids have become the real killer.



It always has been


----------



## giggy

Since my surgery i have eat very little. Mainly before pt as i know them folks love to torture.


----------



## Keef

I was lucky to survive  morphine withdrawals ! -- 

Giggy --- Lights away !-- U need a tracking number ? --


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all. 

WH, how did Charley sleep last night?

Keef how you doing? i hope ok. You been through a lot lately

Giggy, are you just not hungry?  You may need to eat some more.

Im still fighting being a dizzy broad and I don't like it. It is better though, the vertigo.

I am going to take down three plants today.. woo hoo. finally have my own pot again.


----------



## Keef

Grow Rose !-- I been feeling bad for U --Glad U got your own weed again !-- U gonna keep that indoor grow working ? -- 

I be O.K. but I'm bout fed up with the  family ! -- The only time I be coming home is for funerals !


----------



## giggy

Rose i was talking pain pills. I have been eating food as i have put on 10 pounds since the surgery.


----------



## giggy

Keef i can't get into my email it's not the same one on my phone and i can't log out of it.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good giggy, i am glad. i was worried.

Keef, yes, i am going to keep doing an indoor grow and mr rb is going to do 4 giant plants outdoors.. lol... hopefully not thrip ruined. I am sorry about the deaths in your family.. it is so hard to deal with that. I am still trying to sort out my sister's death, i get it.


----------



## Kraven

So your coming indoors now for good Rose ? I'm glad Mr. RB is growing a few outdoors. I'm being lazy today and just eating medibles and vaping till I get stupid......then rinse and repeat.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> WH, how did Charley sleep last night?
> 
> Keef how you doing? i hope ok. You been through a lot lately
> 
> Giggy, are you just not hungry?  You may need to eat some more.
> 
> Im still fighting being a dizzy broad and I don't like it. It is better though, the vertigo.
> 
> I am going to take down three plants today.. woo hoo. finally have my own pot again.



Little Bastage slept fine,,but he woke my butt up early this morning. :smoke1:
He did freak me out at 1st because he was breathing so fast in his sleep. But everything i read said it was normal for puppies to breath fast. Like children thier hearts beat much faster.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Been over cast here all morning.  The sun is trying to peek out.

Keef DD, you got it going on.  Your grow is always nice looking.  

Rose hope your vertigo goes away soon.  So, your going to keep growing inside.  Hope you have fun with it.

Hopper, Charlie is such a beautiful looking pup and a nice Birthday present for your wife enjoy.  Dogs are a joy to the family.

It is time for me to put seeds in dirt.  I got 4 Nurse Larrys, 3 Umbra's Surprise, 1 Master Kush, and 1 White Widow that rooted.  I am pretty happy.  Now if I can get them to the end.  I need mojo sent my way.  Got to get busy.  Do not want the shell to fall off.  That happen to me once.  And, I didn't like it.  420 time.


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks. Rose and Yd both harvesting today. I am doing a little myself.  First Indoor, First time in Water. Learning 

View attachment 4152017wg.jpg


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Afternoon Folks. Rose and Yd both harvesting today. I am doing a little myself.  First Indoor, First time in Water. Learning



 Those looks like some pretty nice buds my friend :48:


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Afternoon OFC.  Been over cast here all morning.  The sun is trying to peek out.
> 
> Keef DD, you got it going on.  Your grow is always nice looking.
> 
> Rose hope your vertigo goes away soon.  So, your going to keep growing inside.  Hope you have fun with it.
> 
> Hopper, Charlie is such a beautiful looking pup and a nice Birthday present for your wife enjoy.  Dogs are a joy to the family.
> 
> It is time for me to put seeds in dirt.  I got 4 Nurse Larrys, 3 Umbra's Surprise, 1 Master Kush, and 1 White Widow that rooted.  I am pretty happy.  Now if I can get them to the end.  I need mojo sent my way.  Got to get busy.  Do not want the shell to fall off.  That happen to me once.  And, I didn't like it.  420 time.



Ness you got this  and if you have any troubles you got lots of good friends on here will guide you through it


----------



## Rosebud

Those look great hippy. congrats. i am still learning my own self...sheesh. i make every mistake known to stoners.

Good morning Bud.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- It's not easy !-- We going home for a memorial service next week !-- I'm ready to get this behind me !
I'm ready to get these new seed wet !-- D.D. got to get me some more seed starting foam cubes !-- I'm excited because I know what kind of quality the weed from these seed gonna be !--Looks good Hippy was that B.B. ? --I get high and miss stuff sometimes !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Rose -- It's not easy !-- We going home for a memorial service next week !-- I'm ready to get this behind me !
> I'm ready to get these new seed wet !-- D.D. got to get me some more seed starting foam cubes !-- I'm excited because I know what kind of quality the weed from these seed gonna be !--Looks good Hippy was that B.B. ? --I get high and miss stuff sometimes !



 What are you starting buddy


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- PM the tracking number for your lights -- Grow some the Dank out some weed !


----------



## Keef

I get back with U on that Bud !-- Gonna be a week or more before  I get some seed wet !


----------



## Keef

Ness this is the sister to your Master Kush !-- Came out the same pick of seed !-- I keep cloning her some like the master some don't ( Rose) -- I do !-- Hope she do U right !-- 

View attachment 20170415_124125.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Everyone, It's nice to know soon I will not need the Weedman.  The good stuff the Wife bought this week cost 80 dollars a quarter. We can go through a 1\2 if we have it.  Keef that was Widow Gum, B.B. King Got about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## giggy

Keef i got it. How is the white widow, mazar and night shade doing?


----------



## ness

Thank you Bud.  I will sure ask ? when needing help. 

Keef the seeds from Green Santa much have been a good surprise.  Boy that Master Kush looks so pretty and happy.  Wishing the same for her sister.

YD, I have three young Japanese Maple going on this year beautiful trees, I just love Maple trees.

Not feeling to good these past few days.  I going to see if there is a movie on and relax.  Have a nice High Day.


----------



## ness

I bought this Lux Light Meter.  I watch youtube video about the Meter and I still can caught the drift of how it works.  I have a question.  It reads 350 above my cups.  Do, I times that by 10 to get the Lumens.  And, how mush Lumens is right for growing mj?  Time for 420.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Hope U feel better Ness !-- About the light ? -- I don't know bout such things !-- I really don't know much about much !-- I grow fine weed and I don't need to understand !-- If it ain't broke --Don't fix it !--Mine ain't broke !--- It's working for me is what I know !

Giggy -- Widow got stunted some -- Mazar and Nightshade be kicking it !-- I be taking my first cuts from them soon ! -- I'm sexing my only Blackberry Snow Lotus right now --Gonna be fine boy or girl !-- U got 4-- 12 inch round LEDs and a 6-8 inch one coming !- jump around the bad chip and U should have a nice grow room when U get well !-- I'm questioning if I put enough power cords in it !-- If U short sing out and I send it !


----------



## WoodHippy

Double post, Stupid computer


----------



## Keef

D.D. on the road to Austin! -- The nephew and I gonna rent a car and meet her in East Texas then I think she be in for a stretch in 2 weeks !-- I don't like her being gone so much but probably best with the grow shaping up !-- I got a Stoner Ranch bout half way between the beach and her job in the cross hairs  !-- U do know when I'm moving the farm I be throwing out distractions as well as --nevermind !-- It won't be tommorrow! -- If it was I'd say the same thing ! -- U gotta be stone "F"ing crazy To load a pot pharm up and haul it up smugglers highway it in Texas  -I supposed that makes me qualified for the run !--- I could use a good blocker car driver !--Or better yet someone to drive the truck -- I drive the blocker car !-- I got a pretty good driving record under this name !-- I can take the ticket !-- Long as the truck rolls onto the Ranch without being stopped !


----------



## yarddog

Hello gang.   Busy day with yard work and grow work.    How do we make our grow thread in the siggy?


----------



## umbra

control panel, edit signature. put in the url


----------



## Keef

I do not speak that language or understand what that means !-- I don't even know what a siggy is !-- I mostly just grow weed !--Smoke alot of it too !


----------



## yarddog

Thanks umbra.     Think I got it 

Edit.   Ok I see it, but how do I make it say yard dogs grow instead of the link


----------



## Keef

Everybody go home now !-- Happening place at the beach today !-- They be back tomorrow in force ! 

View attachment 20170415_190331.jpg


View attachment 20170415_190345.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Night OFC. Nite Rose I see You down there.


----------



## Kraven

Right click and copy the url of your thread, then spell out whatever you want how ever you want it to look and then click the link that looks like a globe it will say insert link when your on the right one....highlight what you want hyperlinked and then insert the copyied url. That will make the whole statement a hyperlink like this.

A hyper linked example.


----------



## Kraven

Ha, am I the only OF up on Easter looking for my bowl instead of hidden eggs


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy Easter.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Time to eat a bunny,,,lol. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

I forgot it was Easter.


----------



## yarddog

Going to look at bro in laws truck today.   He ran it low on tranny fluid.   I'll be doing a tear down and rebuild.   At least it is a manual.  I don't mess with automatics.
** still working on the link.   Not good with computers.   Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Had my Wake and Bake early -- I haven't been moving anything or doing anything against da law !-- Move along !-- Nothing to see here !-- Whatever it was it's  done now !-- E.I.E.I.O. !


----------



## Budlight

Morning everybody happy Easter it's  almost time to head outside and work on the BudLight  :48:


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Happy Easter.  No Easter eggs for me.  I must of been a bad girl.  Cooking ham dinner today.  Three Rose's NL broke dirt.  I'm praying for a good crop.  The Tem. is 75 and Hum. is 61 this morning.    How high can the Tem. go in growing mj?  I'm missing something.  OH, Wake and Bake time. :bong2:


----------



## ness

Morning Bud.  I'll smoke one with ya.:48:  Is everyone having a ham today?


----------



## Keef

Morning Ms. Ness !-- Happy Easter !-- No eggs here !-- Maybe a couple fried !-- I don't know about dirt farming -- U don't know what is in the dirt so it seems it would all be guessing to me !-- I got that reverse osmosis water filters !-- My tap water got close to 300 parts per million -- After the RO filters it has 6 parts per million !-- I know what is in my water -- I see some grow fantastic weed in dirt --I can't do that !-- Keep my PH between 5.6-6.0 and my nute solution works for me !-- The Mars Hydro lights about 18 inches from tallest plant and the Sheet grows for me and gets Berry-Berry frosty !-- So I can't go back to dirt !-This is all I know !-- 
The nephew been a big help !-- His father died and he went a little ape sheet -- Went on a bender and almost died of alcohol poisoning !-- Scared da hell out him !-- Now his sister has died !-- He just needs some shelter to let his mind heal !-- It is helping me too !--
Gonna build a perfect buzz today !


----------



## ness

Morning Keef.  Water sounds like a great way to grow.  Maybe some day in the future.  I love seeing all those white roots you show in pictures.  I got my seeds in solo cups right now.  The cups are dark red all except one cup is light green, so, I can see the roots grow.  

Well, another couples of bowls then off to feed the pups. Have a High Easter Sunday everyone.


----------



## ness

Keef, I'm glad it is working out with your nephew.  He is lucky you opened up your doors for him.  Have a peaceful day.  Bye


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Morning Bud.  I'll smoke one with ya.:48:  Is everyone having a ham today?



I don't think I'm having dinner till tomorrow night kids are away at their dads house so we're just waiting for them to get home :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Happy easter, happy spring, happy happy.

I am making Bud some scotch eggs this morning. yall know those, hard-boiled eggs wrapped in sausage, dipped in breadcrumbs and baked for a bit? I don't do it very often.  

Got my three little girls harvested yesterday... Not a big harvest but I am loving my satori haze. So glad i have another one that i will clone.. woo hoo.

You guys that have nurse larry, congrats, i am out of seeds. I thought i had some that thc had made #2s.. they were all dead... so I have Keefs 5 seeds he sent me back and i need to make more Nurse seeds. You will like the smoke of nurse larry Ness.  I am sorry you aren't feeling well, how are the knees doing?

Goodmorning bud and hippy and each and everyone of you.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose! -- U get a male ?--I got a nice girl !-- Da Nurse ain't going away anytime soon !-One day Keef may grow a warehouse full of Nurse Larry !-- - Waiting for my Strawberry to get a little more hairy I got some Canadian Strawberry pollen be putting on her soon !
I'm not a "Breeder" but I can put pollen on a plant and make some seed !-- 
Overcast and warm at the beach today !



Where Nick ?


----------



## Keef

Congratulations Hopper !-- Dallas just adopted the catch and release like Houston and Austin !-- Cuz don't be getting any tickets for possession of less than a quarter pound !-- Personally I have every intention of getting me one them tickets one day to frame and hang on the wall !


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool,,,i would rather not get caught period. Lol


----------



## Keef

I heard that !


----------



## Budlight

Well my lights coming along pretty good got my fans holes cut and installed I think it's time for a smoke break and then back to cleaning up the holes and then mounting the drivers Cut a hole for the switch for the lizard lights and a spot for timer for the lizard lights what do you guys think so far I think I'm going to call it the BudLight hahaha hope everyone's Day is going good :48:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

Stupid Rabbit,,,i followed the basterd around all day,,,got no big chocolate eggs,,just these little Chocolate pepples that tasted like ****.  :rofl:


----------



## WoodHippy

WeedHopper said:


> Stupid Rabbit,,,i followed the basterd around all day,,,got no big chocolate eggs,,just these little Chocolate pepples that tasted like ****.  :rofl:


 Hopper you funny.
Happy Easter Everyone. 
:48:


----------



## Keef

Dam wabbit !

Hey Rose -- I saw somewhere U asked about a flashing green light on an electric toothbrush and if it was too much light ? -- I try to keep my mouth shut when people start talking about an absolutely black grow room during lights out !-- I ain't like them !-- I veg in a walk in closet off a bathroom -- I have the door open a couple inches for ventilation at night -- So from bloom lights out at 8 pm until veg lights out at midnight !-- I got more light leakage than some little green light like U got !-- There is a limit on the light leakage !-- but I don't seem to have a problem with what I do !-- I got one those little plug in magic bug repellers in the grow room and it got a green light too !

Yo Bud -- About the PM ? -- U got it !


----------



## Keef

Weed growing along a highway on the fence line with headlights from traffic all night long and it will still bloom in fall !-- Somebody need to 'splain about how that works ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Bud Light and Blue Dream make everything taste better.  :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i am kinda re thinking the whole dark period thing. When you grow outdoor and there is no moon to a full moon, we got a light leak. I have been thinking this for a month or so.

Got a whole bunch of seeds planted today, hope to make seeds if the circumstances allow. Also getting some planted for outside.  Had thrip in the veg room... not happy, but took them outside and spinosided them. bastards.
Ribs and tater salad coming up.


----------



## yarddog

70 pound lap dog


----------



## yarddog

No modesty


----------



## yarddog

Smoking on some sunshine daydream.     Mrs. Dog and I watching some movies.


----------



## Keef

I know what U mean about the light Rose !-- It's a grey area to me !-- How much of what kind of light is acceptable ! -- I don't do it often and not for long but if I need something out the grow room I'll turn the light on till I find what I want !


----------



## Keef

Hoe Berry in da pipe !-- Gonna have to refill the jar soon !-- I know ya'll like big plants and big jars but I keep some small jars in the end table !-- That way I can keep several varieties within reach !-- Can't do that with one gallon pickle Jars ! 

View attachment 20170416_185417-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too many of these funnies about United's beat down  to post!   Gotta laugh! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492388259235.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Purple Haze all thru my brain......


----------



## giggy

Rose and keef look into far red light. Use it at lights out and it tricks the plant in thinking it has been in the dark for two hours. Been told it helps on light leaks. I don't have one but i have been known to not pay attention to the time and pop the door open. The far red is a natural light we get at sun down that is why street lights and such doesn' t bother our outdoors plants.


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Rose and keef look into far red light. Use it at lights out and it tricks the plant in thinking it has been in the dark for two hours. Been told it helps on light leaks. I don't have one but i have been known to not pay attention to the time and pop the door open. The far red is a natural light we get at sun down that is why street lights and such doesn' t bother our outdoors plants.



 I was thinking about adding some of those to my new light and setting them on a timer they call them flower initiator lights  they're supposed to make the plant go to sleep faster which is supposed to help produce better  yields   Hope you're having a good night so far buddy  here's a link on a DIY flower initiator https://youtu.be/Rj4XC6pGJPQ


----------



## yarddog

ok ofc, up and at em. who's cooking breakfast??


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- 

I see that under the new administration Alabama gonna have some church get it's own police force !-- Church police ? --- Might better kick me out now for talking about religion and politics I have a problem with that !-- Not even sure if it is religion or politics !--Don't care !-- Don't like it !--Gonna come down hard on weed !-- Teach them dam liberals a lesson !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy monday gonna rain again we still in a drought so we do need it. Looks like next weekend will be a wet one. Morning dog and keef. What time is breakfast? What we having?


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> I was thinking about adding some of those to my new light and setting them on a timer they call them flower initiator lights  they're supposed to make the plant go to sleep faster which is supposed to help produce better  yields   Hope you're having a good night so far buddy  here's a link on a DIY flower initiator https://youtu.be/Rj4XC6pGJPQ


I watched a man go 12/12 with his plants to get flower started and changed to 14/10 till the last two weeks with the far red 730-740 nm and killed it. He did a hell of a job. If i knew how with my phone there is a video of a far red build on youtube. Three 5 watt chips and a piece of aluminum bar.


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> I watched a man go 12/12 with his plants to get flower started and changed to 14/10 till the last two weeks with the far red 730-740 nm and killed it. He did a hell of a job. If i knew how with my phone there is a video of a far red build on youtube. Three 5 watt chips and a piece of aluminum bar.



 That sounds interesting I'm going to try and look that video up hope you're having a good morning so far buddy  :48:


----------



## Keef

I'm all about the KISS rule for the grow -( Keep It Simple Stupid )-- If it ain't broke don't fix it !-- I use my Mars Hydro lights cause I got'm and know how to use them !-- I don't need to jack around with stuff too much !-- I don't nessessarily do a bunch of research !--I was wondering if crawfish would live in my boxes --Some might do a bunch of research about PH and stuff --My method ? -- Throw some crawfish in a box and see if they live --If they eat my  roots ? I boil they a** !--


----------



## Keef

I need another clarification of the rules !-- Tom Moreno --political name's  new anti -cannabis drug tzar thinks all us deviant pot smokers should be put in jail !-- Is that political and we can't express our disapproval ?-- Cause I sure as hell disagree with the a-hole !


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. More rain. Flipped the garage week ago or so and the stretch is starting to kick in. Going to be trees again. The Jersey og tester in there is bigger than I am, lol. The meltdown is almost as big. The 2 sour dubs have just been kicking it. They don't like being too wet. Been trying to keep plants smaller, but they just like to get big. Leaves make my hands look small.


----------



## Keef

Umbra we got rain at the beach too Gonna hit the mid 80s.!-- Gonna wait till after we get back from the memorial then I got seed to start !-- I just been wondering if it is O.K. to say what they are ?-- Cause the name gonna give away where they come from !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Going up to 80's today and over cast.  

YD nice looking pit you got there.  Aren't there just loveable?  Is that all you have is the one Dog.  What is her name?

Keef Hoe Berry look just fine.  How does she smoke?

Wake and Bake time here in GA.  Let's do this.  I'm ready.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra we got rain at the beach too Gonna hit the mid 80s.!-- Gonna wait till after we get back from the memorial then I got seed to start !-- I just been wondering if it is O.K. to say what they are ?-- Cause the name gonna give away where they come from !



Yeah, go ahead no problem. I didn't expect you would call then x,y, and z, lol.


----------



## yarddog

Ness, her name is Luna. turns out her momma was named Luna as well. I have a great dane, and a beagle. and four cats. and a wife. lol its a full hosue round here


----------



## umbra

I'm just a bad grower who grows crappy weed, why would the beans be any different? LOL


----------



## yarddog

yeah, i got to say the bpu i am running is some of the worstest crap i have ever smoked.  lol
Each time i grow a bpu, i fall in love with the smell. it is one of the sweetest smelling plants i have, and i love the buzz. its a good middle ground. no race, or couch lock. i am a fan


----------



## Keef

O.K. then when I get back I be planting some King Louie 13th------Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate ---- Temple -x- BPU ----Box of Chocolate  (f-2) -- We all know Umbra a crappie breeder so I don't expect much !
Couldn't even see that one plant cause it was covered in frosty looking stuff !-- U know I plant sheet !-- There will be some growing soon !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning you lousy growers.  well, i am smoking some satori haze that has at least a 48 hour cure!!  LOL, i kill me. true story and it works.
 I planted 12 seeds or more yesterday.  Cleaned out the grow room, sprayed all the plants... to be continued.
I love dogs.


----------



## umbra

Keef, I know you've been wanting some piney weed. The temple x bpu is a sweet pine. Louie has some lemon to it, but not a lemon tree equal. Still working on them. They are next in the box.


----------



## umbra

Keef, like I said earlier, the BoC F2 is mislabeled. There were other crosses with the BoC and I made sure you got some of all of them. It should have been labeled BoC mix. So there is at least 3 beans of the F2, skywalker og x BoC, sour dubb x BoC, chiesel x BoC, and purple pineapple bomb x BoC.


----------



## Keef

There will be pics Cuz ! -- Maybe I start just those first instead ?


----------



## giggy

Sooner or later dog and i got to meet up. I plan on getting him some of the tower x bpu as well. Making some changes more to trying to pollen chunk for a bit. I only had one bb x bpu so far myself but to much of it i was a jelly head. I'm looking forward to the tower x bpu too.


----------



## ness

One of my seed pop up real thin.  And would you know it is in my see through solo cup.  Still working on 1 NL to pop and I just started 1 BPU X Bubblicious to soak in paper towels.  I need one plant in my green solo cup, so, I can see the roots grow.  Rose my knee is coming along real well.  Thank You for asking.  Got my pipe loaded and ready to go.


----------



## giggy

Umbra i split what i had left of the bb x bpu and got some tower x bpu to my brother. He already has the tower going.


----------



## ness

Rose can you tell me how far away you keep plant away from T5 lights?  How's you weather up your way?


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> Umbra i split what i had left of the bb x bpu and got some tower x bpu to my brother. He already has the tower going.



Hey giggy cool that you could share. Those beans are temple, not tower. Temple is 1 of Bodhi's strains. SSH x Williams wonder.


----------



## Keef

I got a BPU -x-B.B. ( B.B. King ) -f-2 boy named --"Little Boy Blue" !-- I like my Blueberry ! --We make more seed whenever !--Maybe next week some Strawberry pollen gonna meet the intended !--Several besides the Strawberry !-- Do I have to say which ones yet ? --


----------



## Keef

Bohdi don't play !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer I got from them was top notch !-- Seems they like to work with the Snow Lotus ! -- I can't look at thier seed site cause I start making a list !-- D.D.'s " Blue T.E." --Is a Tranquil Elephantizer  --x-- B.B. King !-- She got more blueberry than Jesus ! --Then while U admiring the blueberry it climb all up in your mind and stuff !-- Make U do the sideways crab walk !--


----------



## umbra

I don't really have a cookies strain. I did pop some different stuff, but just bought Bodhi's cowbell. Forum cut GSC x 88G13hp. going to ring your bell with this one.


----------



## Keef

Umbra about those mixed BOC seed !-- I be looking for a strong chocolate don't much care who the mom or dad was !-- Only got one question !-- There's one them Chocolate Piss dads in them ain't it ?-- I don't want nobody to know about that ! - I just know it !


----------



## giggy

Ok for some reason i was thinking tower. I 'll have to let my brother know.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  true Umbra -- Giggy been looking for a 88G13 HP boy !-- That was the dad of the Tranquil Elephantizer !-- I sent Giggy some lights to kiss up to him so maybe he share a little that pollen !--- Barney's Farm Nightshade just be asking for it !-- Not sure D.D.'s T.E. could handle a double shot of that 88 G 13 !


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, you put them right on top of um..that is the cool thing about T5's.Not touching the plant but close. maybe an inch or so?


----------



## yarddog

giggy, we will def. get together for a doobie and a burger this summer. i just rolled 21,500 miles on my 650 and i plan on adding more to the odometer this year. we figured out the mileage once. I have forgotten by now.   not too far from me. a couple hr ride for a good meet up


----------



## ness

Thank You Rose.  That helps me out a lot.  Just got done cleaning out the puppy pin.  These pups are so cute.  Got to fine good homes soon before they grow anymore.  People like getting small pups.  Finished my course for this day.  Now, it's time to lite up and relax.  Yes in deed deed.  This is the life.:farm::bong2:


----------



## giggy

Don't worry keef if i get that boy we be in busness. Dog we will fore sure. Well i'm off to pt chat at yall later.


----------



## Keef

I think this plant. Mutant or something !--Got real funny looking bud ! 

View attachment 20170417_134249-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Next time someone tells U males got no THC -- Take a close look at these trichs !-- Not that I would smoke him but U can see the tricomes!


----------



## Keef

Yes I be trimming all the flowers off cause they fixing to open !-- That my B.B. King boy !-- Little Boy Blue !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra about those mixed BOC seed !-- I be looking for a strong chocolate don't much care who the mom or dad was !-- Only got one question !-- There's one them Chocolate Piss dads in them ain't it ?-- I don't want nobody to know about that ! - I just know it !



Well to be honest, there is both a mom and a dad chocolate piss in there. If you find one and you are offended by it, try another one and it will be different. I think they will be super dense and fruity, chocolate skunkiness to them.


----------



## Keef

U know I'm picking atcha U 'splained to me !-- I just think it's funny !-- I be off in them seed looking for a strong chocolate -- Don't matter who mom or dad is !-- It's all about that one plant !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Keef, like I said earlier, the BoC F2 is mislabeled. There were other crosses with the BoC and I made sure you got some of all of them. It should have been labeled BoC mix. So there is at least 3 beans of the F2, skywalker og x BoC, sour dubb x BoC, chiesel x BoC, and purple pineapple bomb x BoC.



 By the sounds of things you should've just called it  sit down and hold on


----------



## DirtyDiana

Budlight said:


> By the sounds of things you should've just called it  sit down and hold on



Right?


----------



## Kraven

Giggy, Temple has quite a bit of kick to it...makes good crosses.


----------



## DirtyDiana

For all you dog lovers..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492281930355.jpg


----------



## yarddog

temple sounds like something i want. I love a speedy smoke.    lol, it feeds my already super fast metabolism and makes my ADD hit afterburn.


----------



## Keef

I guess we be finding out soon ? -- I'm still trying to figure out this Snow Desiel !-- I got one in bloom to see !
She got me scratching my head !-- How I let her do her thing the best ?--Cause she got a thing !--- Probably be 3 runs before I get a handle on her !-- She gonna be something else !-- 1st run on Riot Berry OG-x- BPU !-- This gonna be a monster ! -- She'll work !-- Least I won't have to put the Hoe Berry Knot on her !--Then there is "The White -x- Nepal Indica  ( I just call it the white indica ----WI )---This one is pretty much a perfect plant Like Nurse Larry !-- She like what I do and is gonna be a work horse !-- The Hoe Berry ? --U got to fight that girl --She like bandage --but she worth it !-- I don't have anything that is lesser !


----------



## umbra

The riotberry og x bpu I sent out testers at cannetics a few years ago. I asked for testers and ToA was 1 of the testers. He grew out the plants and forgot whose plants they were. He gave credit to Illuminati seeds, lol. He did mention something about it being the best weed he ever smoked though.


----------



## Keef

She look kinda like this Umbra ? -- She got indica leaves and stretches some in early bloom but I can handle that !-- Won't be long and I put some in a pipe and see what this thing be !

Riot Berry OG -x- The mighty BPU ! 

View attachment 20170417_162906-1.jpg


View attachment 20170417_162928-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I been a bad - bad boy !-- I was riding my scooter somewhere I shouldn't and some seed kept falling out my pocket -- U think they gonna find it in the fall ? -- There is no wild weed around here and weed shouldn't grow !--- I was in da dam FFA in high school !-- Willow trees and cattails !-- Weed should grow fine !-- I used to grow some outside !-- This is to see if it'll grow and will they find it !-- If they don't gonna be lots of wild B.B. King growing right down by the King Ranch !-- E-ha mofo !-- Find it if U can Mr. Law Dog!


----------



## umbra

those plants look pretty healthy to me


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC 
Keef those plants look nice. Got some seed in the mail today, And Tracking for a 420 delivery of seeds. And still have this other package. I Quit buying seed I promise.  
Hope everyone is Happy and High


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? -- We gonna level out at 18 varieties ? --Might have to go over a little before dropping down to 18 ? -- Really -Really I'm leveling out at 18 !-- Maybe ? --For Now ? --What did U order ?-- D.D. want that Grape Crush or whatever it's called !-- Ya'll told her about it !--Not my fault !-- I got some nice stuff to start !
Still got a Bubba's Momma to sex -and a Blackberry Snow Lotus !-- Might be up close to 18 -- I ain't telling anymore! -- but it's  getting complicated !--


----------



## Kraven

Evenin y'all. Bunker secured and prepped for my vacation...headed to the HT Cup in Denver this year....and seeing a few old friends while I'm there.


----------



## Budlight

When I was cleaning up the bud  room tonight. Took Some leaves off the white OG just for the hell of it decided to measure one


----------



## Keef

Bud doing something right !

Yo Kraven buy me something !--Have a high time Cuz !-- U learn something U gonna teach us ?


----------



## Keef

This The White -x- Nepal Indica !-- One of Umbra's best so far !-- In my humble opinion anyway ! 

View attachment 20170417_185003.jpg


View attachment 20170417_211106-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Frosty the reeferman


----------



## Keef

Make me Bullet Proof Cuz !-- Mane I forgot to give a shout out to the Resistance !-- I should probably go to bed ?--


----------



## ness

Can't sleep.  This has been going on for 2 months.  Plus other stuff.  It time to make a Dr's appointment.:bong2:  Well, I had my 2ft. veg light going just fine Tem 77 and Hum 63.  Was please.  Went and check the lights and wouldn't you know 3 lights were out, out of 4.  Tried new lights in sockets all kind of ways.  Didn't work.  So, now, I got them under a Hydro Crunch T5's, 4ft, 8 lamp grow light system.   Don't tell me Hydro mean for water grow.  Well, I got what I got just have to work with it awhile.  Run out of light time to experiment with Tem of new light.  At first it was 93 Tem. and  54 Hem.  Than, I got it down to 82 Tem. and 54 Hem.  Right, now, I got the lights about 24" away for plant.  It's throwing about 1160 Lux. X10 which I think is Lumens.  I really don't know if it turns into Lumens or not.  If some know please can you tell me about this lex's light meter.  Be working on this tomorrow.  :headbang:


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Evenin y'all. Bunker secured and prepped for my vacation...headed to the HT Cup in Denver this year....and seeing a few old friends while I'm there.


 
Kraven, When, Do you leave?  Have a great time on your journey.  Be safe and have fun.:joint:


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> When I was cleaning up the bud room tonight. Took Some leaves off the white OG just for the hell of it decided to measure one


 
Bud that is one big a** leaf.  You grow in dirt or water?  I forgot. 
pass pass :joint:


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> This The White -x- Nepal Indica !-- One of Umbra's best so far !-- In my humble opinion anyway !


 
Keef, DD you got the mojo going on.  keef what is that bud you got there?  Looks nice and frosty.  Wish, I had a taste of that bud.  Yummy. :joint4:


----------



## ness

Rose, how is your grow doing and your vertigo?  Rose, can, I ask how hot does it get under your lights?  What Tem do you run in your grow room?  I read on YouTubes that a good Tem is 72 and Hum 52.  Sorry for all the questions.  But, I got to learn.   Rose the lights are 24" away for plants.  Tem 82.  And the Lux light meter is about 1160.  I think that is good.  But with the hood so high, I afraid they are going to grow to high.  And, I am afraid of high Tem. Talk to you tomorrow. :48:


----------



## yarddog

Ness my grow is anywhere from 57° up to around 91°     depending on the season.   
From what I can tell, mid 70's up to high 80's is fine as long as you have good air flow and a fan blowing the leaves to cool them.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven that sounds awesome.     You sound like you are excited, you'll shake the butterflies fast.  
Take a few pics!


----------



## WeedHopper

Trying to get my old *** ready for work,,,,,lol
Wake up you Potheads.


----------



## Kraven

the 24 hr count down has started. Gave Mrs. K a quick "green thumb" instruction for any needs that may arise while on vacation. Damn if she didn't get a HS and a GM rooted.....so if she keeps up the trend YD you'll be getting another "gift" 

I'll miss everyone here...it's been a long time since I have gone a day and not checked the OFC. I should be logging back in next tuesday....Hope everyone has a good day, I fly out at O' dark thirty in the am so just tying up loose ends today. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- I guess I need to send Rose a PM with a political rant that would sure as hell get me kicked outta here !---I'm trying to be good but he make it hard !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef  i'll join you on  your  wake and bake  lots to do today getting ready to add 6 more bins and 2 50  gallon reservoirs


----------



## giggy

Morning folks i got to fast today so coffee water and tea. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud --Giggy !
Weather got my face locked up some !-- Feel like a Cyclops or Popeye !-- So not gonna be a very active day today !-- Nephew done took a keen interest in growing weed !-- I got him taking caps regularly -- Seems to help --I just made arrangements to get a rental car tomorrow so we can head back to East Texas !-- Not looking forward to this !


----------



## umbra

Guess what...more rain.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven have a wonderful time and tell your wife to check in with us if she needs anything. ha, that would be cool. 

Keef I would hear your rant.. it is rantable out there. good luck on the trip.. i will be thinking about you guys.

Good morning giggy.

I spread homemade compost over all the gardens yesterday, i can die happy.


----------



## giggy

Good afternoon rose. That sounds like work I'm slowly getting back to where i can work. Tried to use the garden rake needless to say that didn' t work out well.


----------



## Rosebud

How many weeks out are you giggy? My sister is at 5 weeks i think. she is doing well but it would never enter her mind to use a rake...lol  You be careful guy.


----------



## giggy

The 23rd will be two months. Still can't lift anything over 10 pounds. Got to go friday to see if we can do lite duty at work. We don't have lite duty there so not sure how this is going to work.


----------



## Budlight

Hey Umbra what do you think about ocean grown  seeds they look like they have some pretty good strains :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud made me go check leaf size !-- This off that Riot Berry ! --Bud got more fingers on his leaf !-- One day I let this girl run she gonna be a giant ! 

View attachment 20170418_141141.jpg


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Hey Umbra what do you think about ocean grown  seeds they look like they have some pretty good strains :48:



I like a few of their things, but have never grown anything from them.


----------



## Rosebud

I have been looking around at attitude, just perusing the seed aisle. Are you guys going to get anything for 4/20?  Umbra, they sure want a lot for bodhi seeds. And you are right keef, he seems to mix his lotus with everything... Umbra did you send me SSHXkali mist?


----------



## Keef

He do like that Snow Lotus !-- They still have the Tranquil Elephantizer ? -- Hate that I lost it !-- She was bad to the bone !--I got her daughter - D.D.'s Blue T.E. !-- I used Trips -my f-1  -- B.B. King boy on her -- It be pretty dam good too !-- Plus Snow Desiel and BlackBerry Snow Lotus !-- Snow Lotus well represented down here !


----------



## yarddog

My blackberry snow lotus does not have a good smell in bloom, but it kicks butt in the pipe.


----------



## Keef

U getting me excited Dog !--That T.E. was the bomb so I expect good things from it !-- I'm sexing mine but she still a baby --Stressfull time sexing them this small but I be O.K. if it's a boy !-- I'm rooting some cuts from it so we will see !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I have been looking around at attitude, just perusing the seed aisle. Are you guys going to get anything for 4/20? Umbra, they sure want a lot for bodhi seeds. And you are right keef, he seems to mix his lotus with everything... Umbra did you send me SSHXkali mist?


 Yes I did, lol. I thought you would like them.


----------



## Rosebud

Did i have a stroke or something, i don't remember it, but i think i have used up all your gifts now, i hope i told you thank you.  That is why i am making beans, i used up all your gifts.

That SLHxKM is in the dirt... I know I will like her. I Have never had the kali before but i love the haze. and the lemon and the silver...lol

I have green crack X snow lotus, looking forward to tasting that for sure. Thanks again Umbra, i remember these.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks. 1 more day and my week is done. I took down that darn Auto last week. Never liked the plant. I smoked it a bit ago, And I have to say not bad. Got 2 pint jars off the stalk And a pile of trim and popcorn for the Wife to make butter. 
Thanks to all the Fine Folks All over MP. I am High on my own Weed.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Did i have a stroke or something, i don't remember it, but i think i have used up all your gifts now, i hope i told you thank you.  That is why i am making beans, i used up all your gifts.
> 
> That SLHxKM is in the dirt... I know I will like her. I Have never had the kali before but i love the haze. and the lemon and the silver...lol
> 
> I have green crack X snow lotus, looking forward to tasting that for sure. Thanks again Umbra, i remember these.



Bodhi did a kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud that I am meaning to pop.


----------



## umbra

Somewhere in the posting you changed it from SSH x Kali mist to SLH x KM. They are SSH.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> the 24 hr count down has started. Gave Mrs. K a quick "green thumb" instruction for any needs that may arise while on vacation. Damn if she didn't get a HS and a GM rooted.....so if she keeps up the trend YD you'll be getting another "gift"
> 
> I'll miss everyone here...it's been a long time since I have gone a day and not checked the OFC. I should be logging back in next tuesday....Hope everyone has a good day, I fly out at O' dark thirty in the am so just tying up loose ends today. Peace



Hope you have a great time my friend.  Will miss your posting.


----------



## Keef

Green Crack -x-Snow Lotus ? -- I don't care who are I bet that would put U down !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- The White crosses U did ? --Dam !-- I got-- The White -x- Black Rose and The White -x-Nepal Indica -- Then The Black Rose and Mighty BPU -- How did U know to do what U did ? --- U know what ? -- I'm not growing any commercial seed anymore !-- I'm keep what I got for now but I'm just gonna grow Umbra's  stuff and stuff from others in the  O.F.C. !-- This sheet be hard to beat ! -- If U said I had to turn loose my least desirable variety ? -- Have to be a lottery cause ain't no lesser weed down here !-- Danky -Dank -Dank !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef is a sissy and wears DDs underwear, ,,,,  Lol
Hey, ,,silk is very Smooth right Bro.
:smoke1:


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --I like the way they feel !-- What U hanging today ?


----------



## Budlight

How's everybody's evening going


----------



## umbra

practicing for 4/20


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  I just sent two Reply and they didn't Post.  I'll see if this goes through.


----------



## ness

yarddog said:


> Ness my grow is anywhere from 57° up to around 91° depending on the season.
> From what I can tell, mid 70's up to high 80's is fine as long as you have good air flow and a fan blowing the leaves to cool them.


 

Morning YD, Thank You for telling me about your Tem's.  it make me a little more at ease.  I do have a fan blowing back and forth.


----------



## ness

Morning keef what day do you taking of.  Go in peace.  Watch those Driver they are insane.  Or is DD driving be careful.  I sent a pray your way for the family.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> What up Hopper ? --I like the way they feel !-- What U hanging today ?



Very expensive wall covering. Its 54" wide. The walls are 9ft and some are 12ft high. Started with 3000 yds,,,got about half or more hung. Im getting to old for this crap. Lol
Morning folks. Time to get your butts up. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !--


----------



## Keef

World is a very different place than it was a few months ago !-- Syria or North Korea ? -- Be the first one on your block to have your boy come home in a box ! -


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## yarddog

whats up budlight? working on a fire truck here.   jamming to Skynyrd


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> whats up budlight? working on a fire truck here.   jamming to Skynyrd



 That's pretty cool man not everybody gets to work on the firetruck I had a buddy who stole one once and amazingly enough he didn't get caught  Joy riding around in it  but never got to work on one  I think it be really cool just to be able to see how everything is set up  not to mention I'm sure the trucks probably got some serious hydraulics in it  I sure miss working with hydraulics are used to build some pretty awesome stuff  I built one dump truck and  people thought it was a transformer because there was so much hydraulic operated parts on it  speaking of Skynyrd I think I'm going to put some of that on right now :48:


----------



## yarddog

Bud, i like any cab-over style because i can raise the cab up and get a much better space to work. trucks today are just as compact as cars, some almost impossible spaces to work in sometimes. i have gotten claustrophobic from having my hand wedged in tight spaces.  now the garbage trucks, that's another story. they are cab-overs, but the smell.. oh that smell. can you tell that smell??    i aint talking bout what skynryd was talking about neither. lol   new guys at work are already crying about the smell. i said boy wait till august and tell me what you think about the smell. lol
caught a gang of maggots trying to steal a wrench from me once.


----------



## Keef

They never let me drive the ambulance !-- I told them I was most qualified to drive! -- I told them I can drive faster than any of them and I had the tickets to prove it !--


----------



## Keef

I told them some methanol and a blower ? --I make that ambulance stand up !-- but they never let me drive --There was even a memo to that effect !-- Said what ever U do don't let Keef behind the wheel !--


----------



## yarddog

i got one of our work trucks sideways once. came in just a little hot, and together old, hard tires, and some fresh rain and that back end came right on around. i steered into it and slide right through the turn.


----------



## Keef

Might come back from East Texas with a MIG welder !-- Got to find a way to justify increased electricity usage !-- The Grow is growing !-- Something bout to happen in Texas mmj and I'm where I need to be ! -- This O.F.C. weed I grow ? -- They not ready for this round here !-- Looking at a Rosin Press !--Be thinking about a proper Kanga Kan and checking on dry ice !--  We coming up on time to kick it !


----------



## yarddog

keef, i looked at the kanga kan, i went with a set of filter bags and a 5 gal bucket. lots cheaper.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> keef, i looked at the kanga kan, i went with a set of filter bags and a 5 gal bucket. lots cheaper.



The reason they are cheaper, they won't hold up. I've been thru 4 or 5 sets. Cheap ones aren't worth anything.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks it 420 Live here right now. Day 2 smoking my own weed on 420


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> World is a very different place than it was a few months ago !-- Syria or North Korea ? -- Be the first one on your block to have your boy come home in a box ! -



Never give up do you Bro.  This is Marijuana Passion,,,not World News Passion. :doh:
Mig Welders are great machines by the way. Gives you options.


----------



## yarddog

I can grill hotdogs like a mofo.


----------



## WeedHopper

Throw a couple on for me Dog. Im hungry.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Jus sayin...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492643748897.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

What up DD,,,always love your posters. Makes me laugh. Although i personally dont care for Snoop, ,,but to each his own. And 4-20/tomorrow, ,,is my Wifes BD and  Im going home early to take her to Dinner for her 65th BD. yehaaaaaaaaaa
And never let Keef drive,,,keep him on the Scooter.  :smoke1:


----------



## oldfogey8

happy 420. i hope today is good for all of us. smoke(vape,injest) 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Rosebud

HAPPY 4/20 OFC

Happy birthday wh wife!


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank You Rose. 
Happy 420 Potheads.


----------



## Budlight

Happy 420 everyone :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Heck Yeah Pot Head's Happy 420. WH Glad you took off. I did the same. Enjoy the time with your Family.  Going to visit my Dad for a few days. Taking some clones. B.B. King about to invade another State.


----------



## umbra

Happy 420. Hippy good luck.


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc hope all are well. I'm moving slow today.


----------



## Budlight

I am a happy man placed my order with the mad scientist for his cheesecake I really can't wait for to get here  now I just need to try and get my hands on the BOYSENBERRY GELATO and I will be doing a 100% happy dance but this guy just never gets back to me


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! 

Random Internet pic of some weed for the day !-- Maybe one day I can experience 4:20 without the threat of jail !-- War ain't over yet ! 

View attachment 20170420_103544-1.jpg


----------



## giggy

Keef forgot to say everything came yesterday. I figured you would be in east texas now. If you are you know it's nothing like it used to be. But you know what it will always be home.


----------



## Rosebud

Rosebud's got seeds up on 4/20... that has gotta be good luck... woohoo


----------



## Budlight

Same thing for me Rose my white widow Cross Keefs strawberry came up today


----------



## umbra

I went to the dispensary. There are so many now, it is hard to pick just 1. There was a line out the door at 10:30am, lol. They had a few deals I couldn't let go. Blue dream was $4 for 1/8th. So was the sunset sherbet. The pink champagne was $20 for 1/8th and so was the GSC forum cut. I paid full price for the Durban poison and Alaskan Thunder F**K. But the expensive buy was a prerolled joint of sour d wrapped in shatter and keif for $30.


----------



## WoodHippy

Wow Umbra that sounds potent . Made it with the clones, Now it's time to get high.


----------



## umbra

this blue dream is strong but blueberry is more in the background. BB King has much more blueberry flavor. Bit more sativa also. This blue dream is night time smoke for sure.


----------



## Budlight

Wow umbra  that sounds like  some super good deals needless to say I can assume you're having an excellent day  happy 420 my friend


----------



## umbra

I just tried the sunset sherbet and I am done. Should have started with the sativas


----------



## umbra

Of forgot...must be high, I bought clones also.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Happy 4/20.  Time for a bowl.:bong2:


----------



## Budlight

Umbre  what did you get what did you get got to be something good


----------



## umbra

Clones...gg#4, 5 star OG, sherbet, & thin mint cookies


----------



## mrcane

Whoooo Hooooo 4-20-17 Happy Day I still breathe.... sure you have been burnin all day...
   Love Ya All Now ....Burn'em  up     :48:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Clones...gg#4, 5 star OG, sherbet, & thin mint cookies



 Dam buddy those all sound awesome  definitely a good day in the house of Umbra :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- East Texas !-- No wonder I got da hell outta dodge soon as I was old enough !

Giggy glad U got the lights put them to work !

I found out yesterday that the po-po don't like it if U go 80 in a 55 mph speed zone !


----------



## yarddog

morning guys. weighed the great dane yesterday at the vet, 178 pounds. he weighs as much as i do now. Big Bumbling Fool is what he is. lol


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody.  Keef they don't like that anywhere. Dog that your lap dog right?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Passed this in my 10 hours of driving the rural Texas countryside!  Lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492679876955.jpg


----------



## yarddog

got some clones yesterday. got them in a cardboard grow box, just in case. i have heard horro stories about bugs and mold from clones.   ask Rose, i think she remembers lol.
i feel like a newb. lol.. i got them in a box with a fan and an led screw in household bulb. at least i got a fan in there, so maybe not a newb after all. haha
 "what do you mean plants need air???"


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> morning guys. weighed the great dane yesterday at the vet, 178 pounds. he weighs as much as i do now. Big Bumbling Fool is what he is. lol



 Damn he's got me beat by like 40 pounds


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> got some clones yesterday. got them in a cardboard grow box, just in case. i have heard horro stories about bugs and mold from clones.   ask Rose, i think she remembers lol.
> i feel like a newb. lol.. i got them in a box with a fan and an led screw in household bulb. at least i got a fan in there, so maybe not a newb after all. haha
> "what do you mean plants need air???"



 Yes buddy definitely quarantine them I went and bought a bunch of clowns from a guy forgot my loop at home before I pick them up when I got home and took a look at them there was so many bugs on those leaves they look like they were having a family reunion with  bunch of  pm  keep those new ones away from your girls for about two weeks then look them over with the loop :48:


----------



## yarddog

yeah, safe than sorry for sure. i trust the guy, but what if he does not know? I remember a member here got clones from another guy. the clone donor did not know he had bugs till the clone recipient found them. it happens.. I have not had any problems with bugs yet, just fungus gnats


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. I have the 4 clones I bought yesterday in a box separated from the rest of the plants. I have predator mites in there with them and a couple lady bugs. But I checked each plant with a magnifying glass before I bought them from a dispensary. I will spray them with some EM1 and see how they do for a week or so.


----------



## ness

:48:Good Morning OFC.  

Umbra, YD good luck with your clones.

Rose, Bud good deal with your seeds.

Sending green mojo to all.  

Got to fine my pipe.  It's time to Wake and Bake.


----------



## Keef

Waiting for the nephew to get things wrapped up so I can get back to the pups and the pharm !-- Got D.D. on the road back to Austin -- She got maybe a 3 hour drive I got six and the first 3 be mostly in Houston traffic !-- I need to be back at the beach !--Caps ? -- U bet !-- Couldn't get here and back without them -- Have I ever said how much I hate East Texas ? ---Pine trees and po-po !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -- U know the feds crossed to street to make arrest in D.C. on 4:20 ? -- Hopper might not have to jump me about some political B-S anymore !--I could go rabbit at anytime !-Keef Who ?--  Can I get banned for like 6 months or so ? --Or get a secret identify or something ? -- I feel like I have a target on my back ! --
O.F.C. bout to go over 50,00 post -- 1,000,000 views -- I'm in the belly of the beast down here the heart of probation in Texas !-- Might be safer for ya'll if I split ?


----------



## Keef

Maybe I could go into the witless protection program ?


----------



## ness

keef your for the wall.


----------



## ness

Keef, I bet your glad to be home.  Got the babies growing all pop except one NL. They are looking good.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hey Rose -- U know the feds crossed to street to make arrest in D.C. on 4:20 ? -- Hopper might not have to jump me about some political B-S anymore !--I could go rabbit at anytime !-Keef Who ?--  Can I get banned for like 6 months or so ? --Or get a secret identify or something ? -- I feel like I have a target on my back ! --
> O.F.C. bout to go over 50,00 post -- 1,000,000 views -- I'm in the belly of the beast down here the heart of probation in Texas !-- Might be safer for ya'll if I split ?



:rofl:

You really need to get out more Bro.


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody battery running low so got to charge my phone. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Good morning Giggy. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

My 4:20 resolution! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492806294115.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Still can't believe Keef got pulled over by the po po on our trip & the car didn't get searched, no one got handcuffed-- wow, miracles do happen deep in the heart of Texas!


----------



## yarddog

Morning guys.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning DD and Dog.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Happy Earth Day! I have told my story about the 1st Earth Day at Fairmont Park in Philly and the Master of Ceremonies for the event being a convicted murderer. He also claimed to have founded Earth Day. With the way our country is going, the destruction of the EPA, there may not be another Earth Day. If there is another Earth Day, I hope it is a happy one and not it's funeral.


----------



## Budlight

Which one would you guys say is better for me to buy coco in the compressed brick or coco in the bag or is there even a difference


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Busy day ahead.  Time for Wake and Bake.  Everyone have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Earth Day,,,time to hug some trees,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone's having an excellent day so far


----------



## WeedHopper

Awesome my friend. Good weed,good food, and good friends.


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Awesome my friend. Good weed,good food, and good friends.



 I think I'll have a budlight  with you just because it's a special occasion :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Lets do it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Love this show


----------



## WeedHopper

Barrett Jackson. He has some awesome cars.


----------



## orangesunshine

hey WH---whatcha doin---you......:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Orange. Missed ya Bro. Been working my *** off Shreveport mostly. Yesterday had a little get together, ,,drank some beer and smoked some Purple Bubba.  Yehaaaaaa


----------



## DirtyDiana

Who you gonna call?  Ha ha!  Good morning all my OFC friends! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492863796324.jpg


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody.  Just go news a old family friend's son and his buddy was in a boat wreck on lake houston yesterday. They came around a blind curve and ran into another boat.him and the people in the other boat were injured but his buddy went overboard and hasn't been found yet. It's not looking good at this point.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Bro,,that sucks. Boats can be very dangerous.  Wounder if drinking had a part in it? Seen ppl hurt pretty bad drinking and boating. Heart goes out to the family of that missing young man.


----------



## giggy

I'm not sure hopper i don't know if he drinks or not. Yes it sux fore sure.


----------



## Budlight

Wow that really sucks Giggy hopefully things turn out better


----------



## Budlight

I would have to say this is a pretty cool little cloner  and I really like the sprinkler head that he used

http://youtu.be/t6uSAGHXQOo


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.

giggy sorry to hear about your friend buddy.  That is so terrible.  

Rose what are you up to today?  How is your vertigo?  My babies are doing good so far.  It's going to rain today, I hope.  I'm going to clean my computer area today.  Besides that I'm done cleaning for today.  Smoking on Aurora Indica and got my coffee going.

Everyone have a High Peaceful Day.:bong2:


----------



## giggy

Anybody hear from kraven? Hope he is enjoying himself.


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon OFC Been visiting my Old man. The grow survived 3  days with out me. Although the Wife turned the AC up to 76 And did not tell me. Veg got hot. Think they will All live. Now to deal with the  56 Strawberry plants. 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps,

ness, the vertigo is still going on but better, a couple more treatments i hope to be good as new.  How you doing? It is so nice to see you here.

Giggy, I am so sorry about your friend. that is so hard... horrible.

Hippy, glad the grow survived.  Strawberry's yum.

WH, i hope you had a nice few days at home. Give charlie a treat and tell him it is from his aunt rb.

DD, and Keef, big giant hugs from me.  Umbra, seedlings are popping nice. thank you again.


----------



## umbra

My pleasure Rose.


----------



## Keef

Don't act like U ain't ever been paranoid about a grow !-- Old pot pharmers are by nature paranoid !-- It keeps yo a** outta jail !--If I remember right tommorrow gonna be a good day !-- 

Umbra --Thanks from Keef too !-- This ain't Keef !-- but I hear he got 6 Box of Chocolate seed and 6 King Louie seed wet ! 

Bud the Strawberry was bred this morning --If the pollen still good we'll have seed !


----------



## Keef

I know it ain't like ya'll do !-- 4th box of an 8 part rotation !-- Move to bloom every Friday !-- Plant size will get bigger at the 1st sign of wiggle room !-- 

View attachment 20170422_164312-1.jpg


View attachment 20170422_164338-1.jpg


View attachment 20170422_191025.jpg


----------



## Keef

They put yo a** in jail for this sheet up in here !-- Bout to fire suma something up !-- 

View attachment 20170423_163411-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Looks good Keef. I started more seeds, And Bought some more seeds. I know I said I would be good. Hippys looking for some frost monsters to turn lose on the OFC. So which one did you smoke.  Plants look good Keef. I need to get the ou=-=-=- plants out to make room for 2 more veg boxes.


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- The pipe was full and I don't remember what was in it !-- It was good !-- I'm not though !-- 18 varieties was more like a suggestion right ? - Seems I was there --pollen was there and stuff happens !--I think it is good Karma to breed when U toasted !-- All them varieties?  ---- It's  Umbra's  fault !-- Rose's too !-- All ya'll !-- 
Giggy what U looking at ? -- I got Night Shade and Mazar back there that come from U !-- 

Got me some more mason jars on the way and looking at a Rosin Press !-- Things coming together nicely !


----------



## Keef

Some Strawberry pollen got on the mighty B.B.King !-- I thought I had 2 little strawberry plants !-- I woulda asked first Umbra but I was stoned got the wrong plant !--Can't take pollen back once U chunk it !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Was kinda worried cause Keef said he's going to make a grocery run & this is a perfect depiction of him at the grocery store! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492987308049.jpg


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Was kinda worried cause Keef said he's going to make a grocery run & this is a perfect depiction of him at the grocery store!



 Oh my god that is awesome I really needed a good laugh and that did it for me thank you D.D hope you're having a good evening


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Don't act like U ain't ever been paranoid about a grow !-- Old pot pharmers are by nature paranoid !-- It keeps yo a** outta jail !--If I remember right tommorrow gonna be a good day !--
> 
> Umbra --Thanks from Keef too !-- This ain't Keef !-- but I hear he got 6 Box of Chocolate seed and 6 King Louie seed wet !
> 
> Bud the Strawberry was bred this morning --If the pollen still good we'll have seed !



 Fingers crossed 

 So it seems like the white widow x strawberry are cracking I have 5 or 6 of them on the go so once I get  The sour diesel x strawberry and white cookie x strawberry and I think c99 x deepchunk x strawberry seeds  ready  I will send them out to you  I put the sour diesel and the white cookie into flush on 420  I like the flush them for 14 days or until they're good to go :48:


----------



## yarddog

Smoking some sunshine daydream.    About to call it a night.


----------



## oldfogey8

Mrs Fogey and I are going to Maui for our 25th anniversary in Sept. I am not bringing anything with me. Anyone on here have any suggestions/anecdotal info about where to get a few grams? I have not bought any doob aside from Amsterdam in probably 25 years and I don't really look the part. I would not guess that I smoked if I saw me and didn't know me...


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. tried to tell me but I tried to do the right thing !-- Took my nephew in since his father and sister just died !-- I woke up this morning -- Nephew is gone !-- Scooter is gone !-- and my jarred weed is gone !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  keef that is so terrible.  He will get his that is just not right.  I'm so sorry this had to happen to you.


----------



## yarddog

damn keef, you need to evaluate and make sure that is all nephew is going to do.   you got massive weight above your head, just waiting for someone to cut the rope and jam you up real good. Keef, be careful. I would be thinking some major points right about now.


----------



## ness

I think I forgot to log out last night.  Babies are doing good for now.  It is chilly this morning and over cast.  It time to Wake and Bake.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Thanks O.F.C. but I want blood !-- 

I ain't taking the pharm down !-- I got a harvest coming up and I at least got that left !-- Just no jars !


----------



## yarddog

family phucks you harder than any stranger... Fact...


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> O.F.C. tried to tell me but I tried to do the right thing !-- Took my nephew in since his father and sister just died !-- I woke up this morning -- Nephew is gone !-- Scooter is gone !-- and my jarred weed is gone !



Not sure where he is going with the scooter and weed, but doubt he is driving back to East Texas on your scooter. Even if he sells everything, he has no place to go.


----------



## Budlight

That really sucks buddy nothing worse than trying to help someone out and have them repay you like this I'd like to say maybe he just went for a rip down by the beach to get baked but that really doesn't sound like the scenario  Like Dog side you just be careful my friend


----------



## yarddog

umbra, sounds like an addiction could be the cause. with that added in, nothing can be logical.


----------



## umbra

True enough Dog. His addiction is alcohol if I remember correctly. He will probably drink himself into a drunk tank at the police station or a hospital with alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Rosebud

oh crap keef. man, speechless here. I can't believe it but I do. what the hell do you do now?

Of, nice your going to the island... have fun. I have never been but i hope you get yourself hooked up over there. i bet you will.

Good morning bud, YD, Umbra Wh, et all.


----------



## Keef

He a binge drinker but there was a gallon of strawberry brandy sitting out and hasn't been touched !- Just the full jars are missing !-- Shotgun sitting in the corner !-- Why just the weed ? -- I mean there was several thousand dollars worth of weed which is almost as good as cash ! -- I can grow more weed !-- I be wanting my scooter back though !-- Wonder where it is ? --I took a ride and didn't see it or him !--Dam that was some fine weed too !


----------



## Keef

I still got the grow !-- Just have to wait on this ! 

View attachment 20170424_103446-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

How much did he take keef?


----------



## Keef

Wasn't weighed Rose !-- Over a case of jars


----------



## yarddog

i fit between 1 and 1.5 oz in a quart jar.
the problem i would be terrified of is this
your nephew gets locked up, he has already shown that he cares more about hisself than you and your home. so what is to stop him from narcing out on you in an attempt to save his own skin?? i been locked up. peeps telling so fast, its no joke.  i seen folks that would tell on Mother Teresa if they could get a sentence reduced. keef, i advise you shut down and wait this out. risk vs. reward. this next harvest could be your ticket to the slammer. i shudder at the thought personally.


----------



## Rosebud

Yeah that? ^^^^^


----------



## yarddog

hello rose, how are you?   how is the weather on your side of town? cool here this am. had some much needed rain last night and cooled us down for a day or so.


----------



## yarddog

I don't save any one's address if i send them something, so if i ever go down, I be damned if Leo is going to get a cheat sheet from me.  all he will know is what i have been doing in my grow. everyone else is distanced..


----------



## Keef

Not sure what is going on !-- His lap top and stuff are still here so whatever happened wasn't planned or at least not very well !-- If he'd asked I would have given him a couple jars !-- I'm leaning more towards the hospital or jail !-- Or the morque !


----------



## Keef

U guys got nothing to worry about as far as a connection between me and U guys !-- Everytime I sent out seed I had to ask where to send them !-- I'm brain damaged !-- I can't remember sheet !-- If I wrote down I don't remember what I did with it !
I'm NOT taking the grow down !-- If I had planned ahead and sent out cuts maybe I could shut down and get some cuts to replace what I lost ! -- I can't go back to smoking brick weed !


----------



## yarddog

man, if i went back to smoking brick, i would strongly consider just stopping.. but i don't like to drink, so i would dead in the water


----------



## Rosebud

There is some nasty pot out there. I have had two friends bring me a bit and I gave it back.. yuck. I don't think we have brick weed here anymore, the black market guys have good stuff. Just cheaper than the stores.

YD, it is cold and rainy. I have just washed my indoor plants off with water and need to clone and transplant, but i want to go get a treat and coffee and get out of here.  I need to get out of the house. How are you doing? How is your wife doing?
I am worried about Keef, of course.


----------



## yarddog

she is doing fine Rose, has not killed anyone yet. lol..  I fully expect to have to go bail her out of jail one day. one day she is going to have someone act nasty and she is going to pop em one.   that girl is a mess.. not for the feint of heart!!
funny , the sun i see now wont be near you for over two more hr.  
  guess the world IS round. lol


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Not sure what is going on !-- His lap top and stuff are still here so whatever happened wasn't planned or at least not very well !-- If he'd asked I would have given him a couple jars !-- I'm leaning more towards the hospital or jail !-- Or the morque !



Deja vu, Keef. When my nephew disappeared from college, his laptop was still turned on and he had 1 of his text books open. Looked like he just stepped out for a minute and never came back. They found his mutilated partial remains 6 months later.


----------



## Keef

I know Umbra !-- If he was in jail I would know by now !-- His daddy and sister both died from an O.D. of alcohol--Xanax and Crack -- I'm mostly just waiting to hear the news ! --I thought he was doing great !


----------



## yarddog

its hard to know what a person is thinking.   so many times, the person does not know what they are thinking.


----------



## ness

Keef, I know he will be sorry he broke your bridge.  

Just found a jar of herb and it turns out that it is stronger than the other jars.  Only thing different is it was kept out of the dark.


----------



## Keef

It'll be O.K. Ness !-- D.D. caught him checking Facebook earlier !-- he alive! - I want my scooter back and I never want to see him again !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> O.F.C. tried to tell me but I tried to do the right thing !-- Took my nephew in since his father and sister just died !-- I woke up this morning -- Nephew is gone !-- Scooter is gone !-- and my jarred weed is gone !



Better hope he keeps his mouth shut if he knows about your grows Little Brother. If he will steal from you,,,he will snitch on you if he gets in a jam. Needs his *** kicked.


----------



## mrcane

Just checking in.....:48:.... Keef sorry to hear about your nephew...give him a bus ticket a long one.....:48:


----------



## umbra

bus ticket to Alaska.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Keef Sorry. You need to think long and Hard. It's not my nature to tell someone what to do.
And do not forget. You do not want D.D. there if the Po Po shows up. 
Police catch him. He's going to sing like a canary. Hopper's right. 
Once again Sorry. 
Evening to Everyone. 
Back under my rock to get High.


----------



## WeedHopper

I gotta feeling he is doing more then drinking and smoking weed. Never known family members to steal from family, ,unless they were on chemicals.


----------



## oldfogey8

Sorry about your troubles Keef. Hope it turns out ok in the end...


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc.  Keef i hope everything works out. Hope everybody is well.  I got pt this morning so i'm trying to wake my sorry self up. Think I'll go hang at the shop today to get out of the house. Yall have a great one. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I ain't heard no fat lady sing yet !-- Smoke'm if U got'm !-- Working on my pipe !-- Wake and Bake time !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Giggy good morning Keek I was really hoping you were going to tell me the fat lady was  singing  and you had some better news


----------



## Budlight

So I finally ordered some cheesecake from the mad scientist  this is what it says about it hopefully it's as good as it sounds 
father: girl scout candy(alien rock candy x girl scout cookies) mother: confidential cheese(la confidential x exodus cheese) indica/sativa: 80 %indica/20% sativa flowering time:56-63 days tested: fully tested yield:medium/heavy height:medium/tall quantity:12 sex:reg 32.721%thc

 Now if only I could get the guy from sour patch seeds to get back to me with some J frost  boysenberry gelato


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. tea and Nurse Larry then off to school...:48:


----------



## Keef

Caps have kicked in and still got a pipe or 2 !-- I been worse !--- D.D. gonna be fine too !-- She got her own address !-- Should any question arise ? --We separated ! --She don't have a clue what I'm doing here ! --I'm crazy as hell !--Ask her ! -- When I told her what happened she made me promise not to do anything that wasn't 100 % defensive !--- She on the warpath !--- This did get me thinking !-- I took the nephew to the trailer where his sister and father died !-- My brother used "rat holes" - He'd have stuff put in places  few would know to look !-- I think maybe when we were there he found some drugs !-- The po-po searched the place after each death but they didn't know the brother !-- There's  probably stuff up there that will never be found !


----------



## yarddog

family drama, i have my fair share too. seems its always drug abuse too.


----------



## Keef

Ain't that the truth Dog ? -- I got a Blackberry Snow Lotus boy !-- A Bubba's Momma that's  a boy too !-- Knew I was about out of luck isolating girls !-- I will only keep 2 of these 4 boys maybe just one ?-- BBSL might be the boy I been looking for ?


----------



## Keef

U wanna come grow weed in my neck of the woods ? -- Better bring your "A" game !-- I'm getting good at this sheet !-- Quanity will come !-- Quality is in da house already ! -- I talked to D.D. -- She say stand my ground and don't tear down the grow !-- I wasn't going to anyway ! -- U got to know the place is booby trapped again ?-- Nothing lethal just enough to slow someone down !-- Fish hooks are for more than just fishing !--


----------



## yarddog

keef, i heard the bbsl male was a male to breed with.   also i found out a few days ago. the bbsl you and i are running is actually a cross between BBSL and something else. guy that made the seeds said he had three possible males it could have come from. so you may have a chance to find some pheno's in your seed.  I was under the impression at first it was a cross between Bodhi Blackberry and Snow Lotus. Actually it is BBSL x ?  
its good stuff, i've been happy with it.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Dog !-- I 'm O.K. about the BBSL this one has good structure and leans towards indica !-- I got Snow Desiel and the Blue T.E.girls that are related to the Snow Lotus !-- I'll put him to work soon !-- It be awhile but I save U some pollen for your girl if U want ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- 6 of 6 seed King Louie germed and 3-4 of the BOC --They still working !-- Might be more ?


----------



## yarddog

you dont have to save the pollen. next time i chunk pollen i will be a little more prepared. i have a handful of Northern Lights that are legit. i plan on doing some hunting with them and make a few seeds. maybe this fall..  i need more space to do what i want, yet i am scaling down.  doing what i need to do vs. what i want to do.     its hard being a part time pot farmer.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> you dont have to save the pollen. next time i chunk pollen i will be a little more prepared. i have a handful of Northern Lights that are legit. i plan on doing some hunting with them and make a few seeds. maybe this fall..  i need more space to do what i want, yet i am scaling down.  doing what i need to do vs. what i want to do.     its hard being a part time pot farmer.



For me, it was a natural progression to get bigger. And while bigger isn't always better, it does seem the way to go. Scaling up creates its own problems that never seem to be at issue when the grow is small. My experience has been as if I was learning to grow all over again. Of course, I changed every aspect of my grow, so when I saw issues, I didn't know what caused it. Think I'm back on track, but only the final product will tell for sure.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- 6 of 6 seed King Louie germed and 3-4 of the BOC --They still working !-- Might be more ?



I know you are going to rock these


----------



## Keef

Cool Dog !-- I just moved him back to veg so if U change your mind let me know !-- Chopped the Bubba's Momma and that's the last of those seed !-- 
I found something when I was gathering my nephews things -- An unfilled prescription for 3 seperate anti -physchotics ! --Strong ones too !-- I didn't know about the mental issues ! -- Oh well !-- Send his sheet somewhere cause he done here !-- I used to have a scooter !-- He probably sold it or something !-- I been hunting !


----------



## yarddog

damn keef. i hope you get the scoot back. but if all you lose is the scooter and a case of weed, then i would chalk that up as a win..


----------



## umbra

So I have this on my mind, best to talk about it...maybe share some opinions. Hermi's. Do you breed plants you know have hermi genetics, because it is dank. My opinion is breeding with hermi's just defeats the whole purpose of breeding. Cannabis wants to continue the species, so as a landrace, some cannabis will hermi naturally. In my opinion, part of the breeder's art is to breed out those characteristics. I stress any plant I even think I will breed with, to see if it will hermi easily. Most people see female to male hermi's. But the opposite is also true. Male plants that will pop a few hairs here and there. DJ Short mentioned these plants as anomalies and thought that their genetics were very special. When I grew out some of Bodhi's headtrip, I had a male that popped a few hairs. I took a picture and posted it at breedbay for Bodhi to see. He sent me a pix of the male he used in the breeding and it popped a couple of hairs also. I chose not to breed with that male, but found another in the pack of seeds that did not display that trait. I have not seen any hermi's in the F2 I did, but I suspect the genetic trait is still there, just recessive at the moment.


----------



## Keef

I'll try to do U proud on them Umbra !-- I will not let a hermie live !-- I know bout male to female hermies !-- I give it no thought !-- They gotta die !-- Breeding a hermie is about as much of an obomination as those Auto things !


----------



## umbra

Keef, the headtrip is part of the box of chocolate and I wanted to discuss some of the genetics since you just popped some.


----------



## Keef

There's a hermie in the genealogy ?


----------



## umbra

based on what Bodhi told me, he bred a male turned female hermi in making the headtrip.


----------



## Keef

I'm just after a girl who don't hermie --She can have it in her history long as the one I got don't hermie I'm good !-- I'm no breeder !-- I know how to make seed but it would take a much-much bigger grow to breed properly !-- The best female of a thousand !-- Same with the male but since U can't see the males potential U gotta go with plant structure !-- Then U gotta keep that male alive until U smoke/test it's offspring !-- Too big an operation for me when I can just take some killer production plants and grow my a** off ! -- Yeah !-- Production plants !-- Single potent a** plants that like the way I grow !--Every plant ain't a production plant !--


----------



## yarddog

i keep finding a stray seed in the bpu as i grow it. probably my fault. but i have had a few strains just hermie on me bif time.   threw the seeds out too


----------



## Keef

Those BOC seed are slow to germ !-- Probably still a little soon to pop them ?-- I'll have 3-4 so let's just wait and see ? -- These hybrids that look like an indica and stretch like a sativa vex me !-- Hoe Berry especially !
Dam she good but I'll need netting when I go with bigger plants !-- Riot Berry and GDP-X-B.R.  looking that way too !--


----------



## Keef

This is what a production plant looks like to me !-- The White -x- Nepal Indica --out the house of Umbra !--I know what she gonna do when she get big ! 

View attachment 20170425_151604-1.jpg


View attachment 20170425_151648.jpg


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> i keep finding a stray seed in the bpu as i grow it. probably my fault. but i have had a few strains just hermie on me bif time.   threw the seeds out too


That is interesting. The lemon tree is super sensitive, even a little stress and it throw nanners from what I have been told. So even good growers get a few seeds in a pound. I try to avoid breeding with plants that are that sensitive but it is hard to know what the breeder used unless you can talk to them and ask those kinds of questions.


----------



## Keef

See that lanky limb to the left ? -- Riot Berry -x- BPU -- Fat leaves and long intern node spaces ?-- Dam !-- Stuff like that makes me work !


----------



## Keef

Stick to your instincts Umbra !-- U doing something right !-- I can't be having no finicky plants either !-- They got to thrive under my abuse !


----------



## Keef

Some people can pick up a musical instrument and just play it like they were born to it !-- Same with lots of other stuff !-- U don't have to understand it --but it do happen !-- Umbra follow your instincts when breeding !-- Something inside U knows what to do !-- I seen the evidence !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> So I have this on my mind, best to talk about it...maybe share some opinions. Hermi's. Do you breed plants you know have hermi genetics, because it is dank. My opinion is breeding with hermi's just defeats the whole purpose of breeding. Cannabis wants to continue the species, so as a landrace, some cannabis will hermi naturally. In my opinion, part of the breeder's art is to breed out those characteristics. I stress any plant I even think I will breed with, to see if it will hermi easily. Most people see female to male hermi's. But the opposite is also true. Male plants that will pop a few hairs here and there. DJ Short mentioned these plants as anomalies and thought that their genetics were very special. When I grew out some of Bodhi's headtrip, I had a male that popped a few hairs. I took a picture and posted it at breedbay for Bodhi to see. He sent me a pix of the male he used in the breeding and it popped a couple of hairs also. I chose not to breed with that male, but found another in the pack of seeds that did not display that trait. I have not seen any hermi's in the F2 I did, but I suspect the genetic trait is still there, just recessive at the moment.



 I have to strongly agree with you my friend breeding with them is not good


----------



## Keef

Since we getting all technical on da herb today I got's a question too !-- U know I plan on pressing oil for vape cartridges !-- Seems I heard Umbra speaking of premixed terepenes variety specific !-- I get my potent heavy oil producing production plants -- Why can't I just adjust the terepenes and give U what U looking for ?-- They just gonna have more and more variety in terepene additives! -- So why can't I just grow my a** off and flavor it with terepenes to produce the desired flavor ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC
Keef glad to see your still with us. All this weed talk has me itching. Good thing I got this Cheesy Jones and SR91 going. To many seeds not enough space. 
Waiting on UPS Will be back to 1200 watt draw in the tent. 
Going to find my pipe.


----------



## Keef

Still kicking Hippy !-- I'm in !-- Found some of that White Indica up there !-- I like it ! -- I don't want to count varieties anymore !-- I got more than 2 !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Since we getting all technical on da herb today I got's a question too !-- U know I plan on pressing oil for vape cartridges !-- Seems I heard Umbra speaking of premixed terepenes variety specific !-- I get my potent heavy oil producing production plants -- Why can't I just adjust the terepenes and give U what U looking for ?-- They just gonna have more and more variety in terepene additives! -- So why can't I just grow my a** off and flavor it with terepenes to produce the desired flavor ?



You can. I've done it. I use a company that derives their terpenes from source other than cannabis, so they can be shipped anywhere.


----------



## umbra

Honestly, I don't think you need a high THC plant. Just fast flowering and heavy yielding and the rest is in the extraction and processing.


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- I been wondering about that Umbra !-- Yes it needs to finish fast but shouldn't U want something potent that makes lots of oil ? -- I'm thinking  high potentcy and higher percentage of that oil recovered for weight ? --


----------



## umbra

I think that only matters if plant count is an issue. When it comes to carts, is it weight or volume that matters?  Or both? From my view point, if weight is the issue, the THC molecule is going to weigh the same regardless of THC %. But if I remember correctly, adding an acetate chain to the THC molecule, changes how THC interacts with the brain and adds considerable weight. I'm thinking a post processing extraction that adds weight to the THC molecule would be more effective than a high THC strain. Just really high and thinking out loud.


----------



## Keef

THC Acetate !-- add about 30 % to weight !-- More mean more !-- Most amount I can extract of the most potent !-- We talking weight recovered as oil from a certain weight of weed ? -- More potent that oil is to start means it will fill  more carts ?-- Remember "Liquid Weed " ?-- 50% hash oil !-- Better it is to start better the finished product !


----------



## WeedHopper

Speaking of liquid weed,,,im vaping some GG right now. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

I picked up gg#4 cut during 4/20


----------



## Keef

My battery is bigger than your's Hopper 

View attachment 20170425_175040-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,one of my Brothers got some Cartridges.  I likey,,,,


----------



## Keef

I lost my GG before I even bloomed it !--Some things just aren't meant to be !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> My battery is bigger than your's Hopper



Damnt,,,now i gotta go back home and get my big boy battery, ,,it charges a phone and vapes. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

That may be my last one till I make some !-- I like them !-- I like Bud too !-- There is a time for each !


----------



## Budlight

Hay keef  did you ever figure out if that was strawberry Kush or if it was strawberry ice I only ask because I remember you saying the first time it was strawberry Ice and then after that you said it strawberry Kush :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud it's not Strawberry Kush-(I think that was the dad ) but I don't know if it was Strawberry Rhino or Strawberry Ice ! -- He had a White Rhino and Jamaican Ice mom !-- No way I can be sure anymore Cuz !-- Guess it's gonna have to speak for itself ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud it's not Strawberry Kush-(I think that was the dad ) but I don't know if it was Strawberry Rhino or Strawberry Ice ! -- He had a White Rhino and Jamaican Ice mom !-- No way I can be sure anymore Cuz !-- Guess it's gonna have to speak for itself ?



Hahahah sounds good man


----------



## mrcane

Goooood evening my fellow potheads:48:
Not a lot of rain lately..... if only the Sun would shine


----------



## Kraven

Whew, I'm 420'ed out. What a blast and Denver rocked. Got to see all my old friends again and make a few more.


----------



## mrcane

Looks like a Lotta fun was had...
Nice beans to add to your collection...


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir got over 200 pic's but all faces and places I cant share 

I'm still trying to get right after 5 days of non stop smoking. I have smoked more new herb this trip than I have in awhile....lots of new **** dropping soon and everything I tried is a sure fire winner. The C99 dabs were the bomb though.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Whew, I'm 420'ed out. What a blast and Denver rocked. Got to see all my old friends again and make a few more.



What  does TW stand for


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah that. What is TW?


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody happy hump day.  Tw train wreck? Going to go to the shop to visit for awhile yall have a great one.


----------



## yarddog

have fun giggy. i was going to guess TrainWreck as well.      
Kraven, wow at the glass. that would cover 5 head shops around here.    did you buy any glass while on your trip??


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Where my pipe ? -- Ugh !--- I'm old and I feel it !--


----------



## Keef

I've had feelers out since the nephew split !-- I'm beginning to think the worse been no contact with family or friends since then -- phone was active a few times but someone else could have it !-- Bout to get serious bout the Stoner Ranch !-- I need a place I can hardened up some !-- This has all just accented the dangers in what we do !-- Your sheet be valuable and people will take it if they think they can get away with it !


----------



## umbra

Keef, my eyes were opened when I moved to Cali about rippers. That's why I slept in the grow space with a vicious dog and a gun the last few weeks before harvest. Must have done that for 4 or 5 grows before I got comfortable.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I know a little about the unsavory side of society  !---I also got a little security experience from 5he army  - I have the skills to set up a hardened grow but how far can U go ?-- Just because U can blow sheet up don't mean U should !-- This Texas Veterans Land Program is right up my alley !-- 10 acres or more at almost no interest or down payment -- I looked at real estate a few months ago !-- $80,000 for 10 acres with a 3 -4 bedroom home and out buildings is not uncommon !-- I got the equity in the beach house to refinance and buy the Ranch out right but no sense in using my money if not nessesary! -- I can make a pot farm disappear up there !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. asked if I wanted to sell the beach house and buy a place to grow that I can defend !-- I said No !-- I'm keeping the beach house !---Kick my door in and I blow U right back out it !-- I do need to go to the next gun show here !-- Some my stuff may be old and needs to be replaced ! --


----------



## Kraven

TW is Time Wreck, it's put out by a friend of mine.

Hope everyone is doing good today, super busy time for me so just stuck my head in to say hi


----------



## Budlight

Thinking about picking up some chemo seeds Umbra who do you think would be the best to get those from I was thinking maybe jordanoftheislands  or do you know of someone who would have a better version of the  strain  i'm still going to keep my hunt going for the UBC but this will have to do in the meantime


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> TW is Time Wreck, it's put out by a friend of mine.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today, super busy time for me so just stuck my head in to say hi



 I've heard a lot of good things about time wreck  supposed to be some serious craziness


----------



## Kraven

Yea bud, she is a dank strain fosure.


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Thinking about picking up some chemo seeds Umbra who do you think would be the best to get those from I was thinking maybe jordanoftheislands  or do you know of someone who would have a better version of the  strain  i'm still going to keep my hunt going for the UBC but this will have to do in the meantime



No idea on chemo beans. Chem 91 I would go with Ohsogreen at ISP.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> No idea on chemo beans. Chem 91 I would go with Ohsogreen at ISP.



 Thanks buddy I will check them out hope you're having a good day so far


----------



## umbra

yes so far it is an ok rainy day. smoking dank, watching a movie about a family that grows weed in N California.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Just a flyby Hello Hope all is well.


----------



## Keef

Wait !-- I missed 4:20 !-- Been building me a light rack out of PVC !-- Had to take a break anyway !-- Got box 5 of 8 to fire up Friday and I got no place to hang a light -- I'm hurt some tommorrow !-- I told U my nephew cleaned me out of jars -- So what's  Keef smoking ? -- Little brother wasn't the only one to rat hole stuff !-- What U wanna smoke ?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> yes so far it is an ok rainy day. smoking dank, watching a movie about a family that grows weed in N California.



 If by chance try to catch the name sounds interesting I wouldn't mind watching it


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Wait !-- I missed 4:20 !-- Been building me a light rack out of PVC !-- Had to take a break anyway !-- Got box 5 of 8 to fire up Friday and I got no place to hang a light -- I'm hurt some tommorrow !-- I told U my nephew cleaned me out of jars -- So what's  Keef smoking ? -- Little brother wasn't the only one to rat hole stuff !-- What U wanna smoke ?



 I'm glad you still had some stashed my friend


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> If by chance try to catch the name sounds interesting I wouldn't mind watching it



Netflix,   Green is Gold.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> TW is Time Wreck, it's put out by a friend of mine.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today, super busy time for me so just stuck my head in to say hi



I didn't know you were friends with subby


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Netflix,   Green is Gold.



Sweet thanks man  I think I'm going to twist up a fat one and watch it myself


----------



## WoodHippy

Found my first amber crystal on BB King today. I will give it 4 or 5 days and look again.
Keef glad you have a extra stash.  I have been looking at them IC 91 seeds for a bit. 
Thanks umbra for you opinion I value it. 
Bud my Wheels are turning on those seeds.


----------



## Budlight

Hippy they are definitely making me think I almost would like to have both of them depending on how much the 91 go for hahaha there goes that sickness catching up with me :48:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

Hay keef check out the sprinkler this guy uses in his arrow cloner








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodHippy

Yep Bud the 91 dragon and IC 91 has had my eye for a bit. When he put up a buy it now test seed SR 91 for almost nothing 10 bucks shipped. I bought. (Sangarara' Reserve (from Peru) x 91 Dragons (F-1 male). Let hope for a boy and girl.

This part scares me 

This strain does not like: soggy grow mediums / being rootbound / or large pH swings. Does best grown in soil, peat moss, or coco. Hydro only for experienced growers.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Yep Bud the 91 dragon and IC 91 has had my eye for a bit. When he put up a buy it now test seed SR 91 for almost nothing 10 bucks shipped. I bought. (Sangarara' Reserve (from Peru) x 91 Dragons (F-1 male). Let hope for a boy and girl.
> 
> This part scares me
> 
> This strain does not like: soggy grow mediums / being rootbound / or large pH swings. Does best grown in soil, peat moss, or coco. Hydro only for experienced growers.



 She sounds a little bit picky but I wouldn't worry too much you got this  and the rest of us if you're not too sure what's going on I think she'll turn out great


----------



## Keef

Oh!--Stuff hurts already !-- D.D. was just telling me that if they don't find my scooter she get me another one !-- I said one with a real clutch and goes the speed limit ? -- She said yes !-- I said a new one ? --She say "Don't press your luck " !-- I'm good ! -- Climb off into some this Purple Haze !-- I got a PVC jig saw puzzle to put together tommorrow !-- I hope it works !-- 
Kraven !-- Missed U Cuz !-- Glad U got to go !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Working on a night time buzz.  I had to go into town today.  I do not like leaving the house.


----------



## ness

Laugh out loud keef a jig saw puzzle.  It just hit my funny bone when I read it.  Glad to hear your going to get a new ride.  I will not drive anything.  Not the way my mind thinks.


----------



## ness

Kraven sure happy you make it back.  Glad you had a good time.  How's your grow doing?  My babies are doing good still not in veg.


----------



## ness

I once got on a scooter went for my first ride.  When it came time to stop I didn't let up on the gas.  Didn't know what was going on.  There was this big truck in front of me with long two by four on his bed sticking out red flag in all.  I had to slide. down.  When I got up off the grown the scooter was still running so I got right back on.  And head home.  I stop just fine after that.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Hi Rose I forgot to tell you that I am doing fine the other day.  Get my bad days and good.  Today is good.


----------



## Budlight

So I was just talking to the lady from the one hemp shop here in town that sells a bunch of different seeds that's where I got my nightshade from she was telling me that they're starting to crack down on seeds coming into the country I sure hope my cheesecake from the mad scientist makes it  i'm extremely looking forward to those ones


----------



## Budlight

Hay Umbra  thanks for the heads up on that movie it was pretty good I really like the plants at the end they look like apple trees


----------



## Keef

Evening all !-- My VCD -- Is pretty much under control !-- I got at least a year of just trying to figure out how to get the best out of what I got !-- I'll make up this loss within a few months and be back on track !-- If I could never lay hands on a new variety -- I got enough to work with !-- I get these plants to give me they best?  -- I be alright !-- I gotta learn to make feminized seed but other than that ? -- Open the Chute and let's get this rodeo started !--


----------



## Keef

O.K. so maybe I still need a lemon ? -- Gelato al Limone ?

Yo Bud they gonna crack down on seed coming into country ? -- We'll see about that ? -- Bet I can get them there !


----------



## Keef

Ness in that back corner is the sister to your Master Kush !-- A couple more runs and I'll have her figured out !-- I hope your's does well !-- This girl got almost 2 weeks to finish --Then we do it again ! 

View attachment 20170426_205450.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> O.K. so maybe I still need a lemon ? -- Gelato al Limone ?
> 
> Yo Bud they gonna crack down on seed coming into country ? -- We'll see about that ? -- Bet I can get them there !



 I hope so my friend why do you have to go and bring up the gelato again man I swear that strain is going to haunt me Hahaha :48:


----------



## Keef

I couldn't help myself Bud !-- Don't bother with that Chemo stuff from  that island dude !-- He just using that name to sell something not even close to UBC Chemo !-- I get things straightened up maybe we split a pack of some Gelato seed ?-- I got the 2 boys I wanted so I need to start studying up on making feminized seed !-- U gotta know I'm gathering the stuff I need to do this genetic doubling on a larger scale !-- Still don't quite have a plan on how to manage a thousand treated sprouts at a time !-- I gave up on finding UBC and other tetraploids !-- I got some fishing to do in the genetic pool !-- What I'm looking for IS there and by dam it will be mine !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I couldn't help myself Bud !-- Don't bother with that Chemo stuff from  that island dude !-- He just using that name to sell something not even close to UBC Chemo !-- I get things straightened up maybe we split a pack of some Gelato seed ?-- I got the 2 boys I wanted so I need to start studying up on making feminized seed !-- U gotta know I'm gathering the stuff I need to do this genetic doubling on a larger scale !-- Still don't quite have a plan on how to manage a thousand treated sprouts at a time !-- I gave up on finding UBC and other tetraploids !-- I got some fishing to do in the genetic pool !-- What I'm looking for IS there and by dam it will be mine !



 That would be awesome buddy I would definitely be down for splitting a pack 

 Now that you got a couple of beading projects on the go they will definitely be something good in there for you to play with your zombie juice


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm old !-- Stuff hurts !-- Feel like I been tied to the whipping post and beat with the ugly stick !-- Where my pipe ?-- Got into the high 90s yesterday --summer be here !


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody i feel like the whipping post that keef was tied to. Give me a hour and it will be better.


----------



## Keef

Giggy have U had a chance to fix any those lights ? -- Did I sent enough power cords ?--Anyway U have a problem let me know -- I know what's  wrong and how to fix them !-- I figure U always worked with your hands so shouldn't be a problem ! 
I was cutting and fitting PVC for a light rack yesterday !-- Gotta have a place for a light by Friday evening !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef and  Giggy hope you start feeling  better soon buddy good morning everyone Else  hope you guys all have an excellent day


----------



## giggy

Morning bud hope your well. Keef i did fix the black one but half has died again. I got plenty of cords they be the same as some of my old computers. One doesn't light on one side and barely lights on the other. I got to test the drivers and i'm going to convert it to cobs. Got to get a new heatsink for it then it will be on.


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Morning bud hope your well. Keef i did fix the black one but half has died again. I got plenty of cords they be the same as some of my old computers. One doesn't light on one side and barely lights on the other. I got to test the drivers and i'm going to convert it to cobs. Got to get a new heatsink for it then it will be on.



Check these out buddy these  bridgelux eb series  strips there  what I'm going to be running  instead of cobs if you don't run them hard you don't need a heat sink so whatever your light has for a heat sink in it already would work excellent all you have to do is make sure your drivers of one over or under powered them if it's overpowered you can always hook two strips to the one drive her to under powe check these out buddy these are what I'm going to be running if you don't run them hard you don't need a heat sink so whatever you're light has for a heat sink in it already would work excellent all you have to do is make sure your drivers of one over or under powered them if it's overpowered you can always hook two strips to the one driver to even it out


----------



## Keef

I hope U can get some use out them -- They have been sitting up awhile !-- I remembered U talking about building some lights and I hope at least some the parts and pieces help U out !-- Plenty drivers -fans and stuff -- Looking forward to seeing U do something with them ! 

All I gotta do is  pick up a script for D.D. and return a rental car and Mane it ain't happening yet ! 
Right in the middle of building a light rack and gotta stop !-- It's  a simple thing -- A PVC horizontal ladder  -with only about 4  rungs to stabilize everything 16 feet long on 6 legs 7'6" off the floor ! -- Gonna have to hold 8 Mars Hydro lights !-- Light got to be hanging by tommorrow  lights out !
Just too dam beat up to do it yet !-- Waiting for some caps to kick in and get stuff done !-- Right after another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 !


----------



## Budlight

Giggy the other thing to watch for us  watch   Northern grow lights  to see when they're quantum boards come back in stock those things are amazing and same thing don't really need much of a heat sink


----------



## Keef

Those lights I send Giggy don't have a heat sink -- They got a little computer fan draws air in thru slots in frame over the components and out the top !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Those lights I send Giggy don't have a heat sink -- They got a little computer fan draws air in thru slots in frame over the components and out the top !--



 All you need is a thin aluminum plate like what the LEDs would've been amounted to doesn't even have to be 1/8 thick so I was thinking he could just take the board that the LEDs are mounted to flip them upside down and mound his new ones to the bottom of the old board keef this is something you should start doing some research on it will cost you a fraction of the price to upgrade your lights and they will kick some serious *** when you're ready you obviously don't need to do that yet your girls are on point


----------



## Budlight

Keef you and giggy  should watch this guy he can teach you a lot about LED lighting how to upgrade your lights what to go with what not to go with and his gardens speak for themselves he is one of my favourite YouTube guys grow mouse 

https://youtu.be/lwYk4L14vd4


----------



## Budlight

Although I will have to say switching from HPS to LED high sure throwing me for a loop I have to go in and re configure everything in my rooms my temperatures are all out of whack my ventilation now is all out of whack water temperatures all out of whack  this is going to be a good time


----------



## DirtyDiana

Exactly!  And good day to all of you. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492996133571.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud I think U gonna find the LEDs make things simpler !-- I got no "ventilation system"-- Unless U count a box fan ? -- The nute water in my boxes runs a temp in the mid 70's room --air --mid 70's --My biggest problem is in winter when I have to run the heat !-- Gets real dry !- 
Got my chores done except for that light rack !-- I got to drill a new box lid too !-- Maybe just put a few holes in it ! --Plants are ready for bloom !


----------



## Kraven

Where is Rose.....Last I saw she posted on 4/25 ???


----------



## Keef

Kraven she been having some dizziness but I thought I saw her signed in this morning but no post !-- 

Rose -- Get Well !-- Somebody need to ride herd on me !-- I could go into a political rant without proper supervision !--


----------



## Keef

Bud I most certainly will upgrade my lights as time goes on!-- but Cuz -- I ain't got to the best I can do with these yet !-- It's not better nutes I need --or a better light -or some super new variety ? -- The plant needs to be a book to me !-- I'm reading them  at about a second grade level right now !-- I don't need better stuff !-- I need to learn to be a better farmer and get the best from what I got !--


----------



## Keef

Dam I'm glad no one saw that !-- I had my light rack up  just fitting stuff -- One piece came loose then it got ugly !-- That'll leave a bruise !-- Need someone to hold the other end !-- PVC kicked my a** !-- Pieces was hitting me here and poking me there !-- Might have a black eye !-- Whatever U can imagine ? --It was probably worse than that !-- Happened quick too !-- I need a 4:20 break !-- It wasn't supposed to go down like that !


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, i have not seen her either. not for a few days.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Out all day. Just got settle in. 4:20

Yes, I was wondering where Rose was to.  Hope she drop by soon.  And, everything is alright.


----------



## giggy

Bud i'll check them out. I like the vero's myself. I don't know if the q boards will be back they have been out for a long time now. There are some folks over on rollitup that use them. As for as turning the plates over in these lights i believe i would be better with new ones as these are coated with some kind of baked on stuff.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening ness, giggy and THE OFC.
Now I am wondering about Rose.  Kravens you have me convinced on your trim before flower. I have plant that are unruly. I have a few that I am using your technique. They seem they will be manageable.  Thanks for giving that knowledge up around the forum. 
I need a taco. I got the munchies.


----------



## Keef

Giggy the circuit is baked into the light boards -- My dream would be little plug in chips so I could change the spectrum as needed !-- but -- We gotta learn to build lightboards !-- I'm using 5 watt chips now but I would love to be able to replace the light board and light boards so I could give those Cobbs and whatever comes next a try !-- I can work with these 5 watt chips for now !


----------



## Keef

I bet Rose and some other west coast peeps be down at Berkley listening to Ann Coulter speak !-- They big fans U know ?


----------



## Keef

Dam they gonna like this Nurse Larry down here !-- Rose U did good ! --She fine medicine !


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Bud i'll check them out. I like the vero's myself. I don't know if the q boards will be back they have been out for a long time now. There are some folks over on rollitup that use them. As for as turning the plates over in these lights i believe i would be better with new ones as these are coated with some kind of baked on stuff.



 If you do a quick search on roll it up there's a few guys working with these bridgelux eb series  got my fingers crossed that they work good I got 12 of them  there just a little under 4 feet long


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody happy fry-day. Bud i checked out the eb's and they would make great side lights foresure. Still believe cobs would be better for overhead.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Feel like I had a mighty a** whooping yesterday !--,What happened ? --Oh yeah PVC !-- I remember now !-- Wake and Bake U old farts !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !


----------



## Keef

Bud porn ? 

View attachment 20170428_074248-1.jpg


View attachment 20170428_074648.jpg


----------



## Keef

Take that box down next Friday


----------



## Budlight

Morning everyone happy Friday I had the alarm guys here last night and installing my new alarm system they didn't get out here till like 12 o'clock  I Telya this system is pretty sweet had a pretty good sleep last night knowing everything was being watched and locked


----------



## Budlight

Looking good keef


----------



## yarddog

morning budlight. i want to put up a good surveillance system. i also want a fence, think i am going with an electric fence like used for goats and such. my pitbull is getting a little too hardcore for just an invisible fence. she scares the crap out of people walking beside my yard. heck, i sometimes wonder if she is going to stop. lol


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> morning budlight. i want to put up a good surveillance system. i also want a fence, think i am going with an electric fence like used for goats and such. my pitbull is getting a little too hardcore for just an invisible fence. she scares the crap out of people walking beside my yard. heck, i sometimes wonder if she is going to stop. lol



 Good morning Dog The same day I posted the pic of my three dogs my youngest female snapped her rope jump the fence  and took off took me all day to find her finally found her on the other side of the city so now I keep her on a super hard-core aircraft cable but she still jumps the fence  and scares the hell out of anyone coming to the back door I wish it wasn't against the law to have an electric fence here because let me tell you that would definitely fix her ***  I guess I shouldn't have nicknamed her tigger but


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud - Dog !-- Shoot I'm still deciding how to set up a permanent proper grow !-- Everything I do here has to be temporary !-- I have to hide in plain sight !-- Maybe this be the year I get the Stoner Ranch so I can grow my a** off and get to work on the Green Grail ! 
Bud looks like we might have some seed set of that Strawberry! -- Little early to tell but I bet we get enough to work with !
Got 6 King Louie plants in aero thriving and moved 2 BOC to aero this morning! -Might have 2 more !--So this a pine Umbra ?-- Looking forward to finding out for myself !-- Chocolate weed ? --Who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## Keef

Told U my brother wasn't the only one to rat hole stuff !-- Tahoe OG in da house ! 

View attachment 20170428_095635.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning Bud - Dog !-- Shoot I'm still deciding how to set up a permanent proper grow !-- Everything I do here has to be temporary !-- I have to hide in plain sight !-- Maybe this be the year I get the Stoner Ranch so I can grow my a** off and get to work on the Green Grail !
> Bud looks like we might have some seed set of that Strawberry! -- Little early to tell but I bet we get enough to work with !
> Got 6 King Louie plants in aero thriving and moved 2 BOC to aero this morning! -Might have 2 more !--So this a pine Umbra ?-- Looking forward to finding out for myself !-- Chocolate weed ? --Who woulda ever thunk it ?



Good morning OFC. No Keef, the temple x bpu is the piney weed. Louie is lemon og all the way. I am getting ready to pop a couple more beans. I wanted something just plain LOUD. Thinking Bodhi's chem 91 x road kill skunk will do the trick. Popping BPU F2 also.


----------



## Keef

I can live with that Umbra !-- Only had room to start 12 seed so I started 6  King Louie and 6 BOC --I'll be all over that Temple -x-BPU !-- About that B.B. King ? -- I got a fine Blackberry Snow Lotus stud and I'm itching to use him !-- B.B. King -x- BBSL --be O..K. with U ?-- I was hoping maybe a strong blackberry could be there ?
Got That Black Berry Kush in it !


----------



## umbra

no problem, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

I have been in vertigo hell. Seems i have crystal stuck in an ear canal? All i can say is when it hits and it did yesterday at PT while being treated for it,it feels like you are cruising along in an airplane and then the bottom falls out and you fall forever. I really hate it. I threw up three times at the physical therapist.. Now i am on meclizine and go at ten this morning and try again? I am scared. it is horrible. I have to sleep sitting up? 
So that is where i have been. 
And yes, keef, that is where i want to be listening to Ann Coulter. May she get vertigo.. not really wouldn't wish this on anyone.
Thanks for missing me you guys. I was hoping you would. 
This will tell you how sick i am. I haven't smoked any pot in 2 days. call 911


----------



## Keef

Umbra I think U need to see a counselor or someone !-- U got a problem with this Skunky Roadkill stuff !
When I started back growing again I wanted a good representative from each major terepene group !-- Somehow I got stuck in these fruity things !-- There's just too many of everything !-- So I just cut the anchor line and see where fate takes the grow !-- This year maybe I should concentrate on letting some go ?--That's  gonna be hard !


----------



## Keef

So Rose have U taken any edibles -caps or something ? --If not ? --Why not ? -- Don't make me come up there really young lady !-- Take your medicine !


----------



## Rosebud

I can't handle smoke, let alone an edible.  I like that you called me young lady though.


----------



## yarddog

good to hear from you Rose. I imagine you don't want pot adding to your vertigo.
 I have never had it, well a few times when i drank entirely too much, aside from that.   I hope you get straightened out quickly.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you YD. Send good thoughts for the 'treatment' please.


----------



## Keef

I decarbed a couple them Tahoe nugs ground them up and packed some caps to celebrate finding it !--  I be getting vertigo any minute now !-- If I send up a flare in the spirit world somebody come find me ?
I'm get high and go finish my light rack !-- Maybe ?


----------



## ness

Good morning OFC.  

Rose, I'm so sorry your going through vertigo stuff.  Wishing it go away fast.  Try to have a good day if you can.  How is your roses doing?  They must be budding pretty good by now.  Babies are doing good right now.  Got to go water them.  

Everyone have a nice day.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna have to go to the cop shop and report my scooter stolen and file a missing person report !-- His mother said he has disappeared for a few days before and shown up somewhere !-- I hope she is right but it's  been 5 days with no word !-- I'm afraid he might have Over dosed on something somewhere and no one has found him yet !--- I've looked all the places I could think of !-- - Forget the scooter and the weed they can be replaced !-- This gonna devastate his mother ! -- I thought last year was bad ? -- Dam !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all. Sure is getting hot quickly. A little more yard work today and it should all be nice for about a week, lol. Hope everyone has good plans for the weekend.


----------



## Kraven

Wow rose, i was worried about you. I'm glad you checking in, does your neuro know whats up with the vertigo ?


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> 
> I have been in vertigo hell. Seems i have crystal stuck in an ear canal? All i can say is when it hits and it did yesterday at PT while being treated for it,it feels like you are cruising along in an airplane and then the bottom falls out and you fall forever. I really hate it. I threw up three times at the physical therapist.. Now i am on meclizine and go at ten this morning and try again? I am scared. it is horrible. I have to sleep sitting up?
> So that is where i have been.
> And yes, keef, that is where i want to be listening to Ann Coulter. May she get vertigo.. not really wouldn't wish this on anyone.
> Thanks for missing me you guys. I was hoping you would.
> This will tell you how sick i am. I haven't smoked any pot in 2 days. call 911



 Oh my god that sounds horrible Rose I wish I could give you a big hug I sure hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Keef

I know it don't look like much but this be the demon light rack that won round one yesterday !--I got the other half about ready to go up too !--Still needs some bracing and I shoulda used bigger PVC but it'll work !-- 

View attachment 20170428_112822-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog

looking good keef. not worried about light leaking outside from that window??


----------



## umbra

I have quite a bit of yard work. Tons of wind. Palm trees got some damage and flag pole snapped in half. Still in the 70's. 80's and 90's next week. Tons of farming still needs to get done.


----------



## Keef

It ain't pretty and it ain't finished but I am !-- That's  a lot for an old man with only one good wing ! 

View attachment 20170428_123523.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's like winter down here !-- A chilly 98 degrees with a 35 mph hot wind !-- Come mow my yard somebody !


----------



## Keef

When I got up this morning I had room for only 4 boxes in bloom !-- By lights out there be 5 boxes and room for 7 more !--- I need my sling !-- Left arm is done ! -- So goes the life of a Texas  pot pharmer !


----------



## Keef

I thought I answered Dog's question about light leakage !-- I don't see it but anyway --Dog the inside that window covered in tinfoil !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rose im so sorry you dont feel well. I hope this Vertigo thing goes away quickly.  Love yas Mam.
Read this Rose

The spinning sensation and dizziness you get from vertigo can limit your activities and make you feel sick. Depending on the cause, though, some simple maneuvers you can do at home might bring relief.

The most common type of this condition is BPPV (benign paroxysmal positional vertigo). It happens when small crystals of calcium get loose in your inner ear. You may feel it when you're getting in or out of bed, or tilting your head up. People over age 60 are more likely to get BPPV. It&#8217;s also the easiest type of vertigo to treat.

Before you try to treat it yourself, see your doctor. If you have vertigo, you'll need to know what type it is and which ear has the problem.

If you have BPPV, certain actions can move the calcium crystals that cause the problem out of your ear canal. That should bring relief.

Your doctor or a therapist can show you how to do these moves.

Epley Maneuver

If your vertigo comes from your left ear and side:

Sit on the edge of your bed. Turn your head 45 degrees to the left (not as far as your left shoulder). Place a pillow under you so when you lie down, it rests between your shoulders rather than under your head.
Quickly lie down on your back, with your head on the bed (still at the 45-degree angle). The pillow should be under your shoulders. Wait 30 seconds (for any vertigo to stop).
Turn your head halfway (90 degrees) to the right without raising it. Wait 30 seconds.
Turn your head and body on its side to the right, so you're looking at the floor. Wait 30 seconds.
Slowly sit up, but remain on the bed a few minutes.
If the vertigo comes from your right ear, reverse these instructions. Sit on your bed, turn your head 45 degrees to the right, and so on.
Do these movements three times before going to bed each night, until you've gone 24 hours without dizziness.


Semont Maneuver

This exercise is similar to the Epley maneuver, though not as popular in the United States. For dizziness from the left ear and side:

Sit on the edge of your bed. Turn your head 45 degrees to the right.
Quickly lie down on your left side. Stay there for 30 seconds.
Quickly move to lie down on the opposite end of your bed. Don't change the direction of your head. Keep it at a 45-degree angle and lie for 30 seconds. Look at the floor.
Return slowly to sitting and wait a few minutes.
Reverse these moves for the right ear.
Again, do these moves three times a day until you go 24 hours without vertigo.

Half-Somersault or Foster Maneuver

Some people find this maneuver easier to do:

Kneel down and look up at the ceiling for a few seconds.
Touch the floor with your head, tucking your chin so your head goes toward your knees. Wait for any vertigo to stop (about 30 seconds).
Turn your head in the direction of your affected ear (i.e. if you feel dizzy on your left side, turn to face your left elbow). Wait 30 seconds.
Quickly raise your head so it's level with your back while you're on all fours. Keep your head at that 45-degree angle. Wait 30 seconds.
Quickly raise your head so it's fully upright, but keep your head turned to the shoulder of the side you're working on. Then slowly stand up.
You may have to repeat this a few times for relief. After the first round, rest 15 minutes before trying a second time.

Brandt-Daroff Exercise

Here&#8217;s what you need to do for this exercise:

Start in an upright, seated position on your bed.
Tilt your head around a 45-degree angle away from the side causing your vertigo. Move into the lying position on one side with your nose pointed up.
Stay in this position for about 30 seconds or until the vertigo eases off, whichever is longer. Then move back to the seated position.
Repeat on the other side.
You should do these movements from three to five times in a session. You should have three sessions a day for up to 2 weeks, or until the vertigo is gone for 2 days.

Follow Up

For the rest of the day after doing any of these exercises, try not to tilt your head too far up or down. If you don't feel better after a week of trying these moves, talk to your doctor again, and ask her what she wants you to do next.

You might not be doing the exercises right, or something else might be the cause of your dizziness


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0547.JPG


These are the new babies I got going right now.  They are 13 days old from rooted seed to dirt.


----------



## ness

View attachment 100_0548.JPG


What I have going is White Widow, 3 US, 4 NL, Master Kush, and BPU X Bub.  Wishing for females.  We will see what happens.:farm:


----------



## Keef

Happy healthy plants !- Work it Ness !


----------



## ness

Thank You keef.  my camera flash will not work.  I thought it was the battery but the camera snaps picture with the battery just will not work the flash.  It's a brand new camera a Kodak.  Got to get it fix or save for a new camera.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good Ness. Dont ya just love baby girls. Lots of TLC bro....yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef im vaping some Sour Diesel, ,,and got a Brother bringing me a Blue Dream cartridge.


----------



## Keef

Mines smaller than your's Ness !-- 4-5 --baby King Louie 13th and closer are the 3-4  Box Of Chocolate from seed Umbra bred ! -- He say the King Louie is a lemon and the Box of Chocolate speaks for itself !-- I never ad lemon or chocolate natural flavored weed !-- This Temple -x-BPU is post to be  pine so I'm looking forward to them too !
2nd pic is this week's volunteers -- Mostly (W.I.) a The White -x- Nepal Indica !-- but  think there a B.B. and  maybe a Widow ! 

View attachment 20170428_174310.jpg


View attachment 20170428_174514.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Better pic,,,lol


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper !-- Safest thing U could be smoking Cuz !-- When it comes to the Po-Po !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,and MY LUNGS. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Make me want a hit and I'm tied off to my easy chair so I don't get lost !-- If I get up and forget what I was doing just follow the string back to my chair !-- Them Tahoe O.G. caps be da bomb !-- Smoking it too !
Might hurt tommorrow  but I Got -R - Done  !--So bring the pain !--- I'm good for another week !


----------



## Keef

There is the lungs to consider but I like to smoke me some flowers sometimes !


----------



## Keef

Most peeps don't even know about carts yet !-- They gonna love them in the Big "D" and all over Texas when  they  find out !


----------



## umbra

I think everyone who first tries them, is awe struck at how easy and discreet they are.


----------



## umbra

The selection of what is available in carts is overwhelming when you go to a dispensary.


----------



## WeedHopper

I will say this,,,i freaking love vaping all my favorite strains. The high is awesome and my lungs dont hurt. But yes,,every once in awhile i like the flowers,,,kinda like,,, i like fried catfish,,,even though baked is much more healthier for your heart. Catch my drift.


----------



## WeedHopper

I truly believe that someday, ,,vaping oil will be the norm,  because if its health benefits and awesome pure high.
We keep getting Smarter and Higher.  Its called Evolution.


----------



## Keef

Yep Hopper I do !--- Fried Catfish ? -- I think that breaks the no religion rule !-- Love me some fried catfish !-- D.D. don't eat catfish !-- I grew up on it !-- She grew up on salt water fish , crabs  and stuff !
Umbra we don't got much of a selection at the local weed store !- - Cause we ain't got no weed stores !--


----------



## WeedHopper

DD aint had no fried Catfish??? OMG,,,,what the hell. Come on DD,,,time for some fried Cat,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Yep Hopper I do !--- Fried Catfish ? -- I think that breaks the no religion rule !-- Love me some fried catfish !-- D.D. don't eat catfish !-- I grew up on it !-- She grew up on salt water fish , crabs  and stuff !
> Umbra we don't got much of a selection at the local weed store !- - Cause we ain't got no weed stores !--



Dallas Texas ain't short on Stores Bro, ,,they just aint listed. Come to the Dark Side,,,,:evil:


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good Ness. Dont ya just love baby girls. Lots of TLC bro....yehaaaaaaaaaaa


 

Thanks Hopper.  Just got to get them to the end.  I like growing outside, I have had luck with outside grows.  But, those po po, people, hard winds, and the rain are a threat.  Well, It is time for my first hit.  And, I'm going to get in pj's and watch a movie. TJ is cooking supper tonight so I have a day off.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I mighta lost all my jars but I got a harvest coming Friday then 2 weeks after that it goes to every week !-- I kinda got my own weed store it just ain't open for business yet !-- Got my eye on a Rosen Press and I'll be filling carts one day soon ! -- Was almost there I just need to replace some inventory !--


----------



## Keef

They found my nephew !-- He's in a mental institution over by Houston apparently he tried to commit suicide !--- I got a lot of questions - I will just never  trust him again --but that's  all I know right now !-- The other stuff can be replaced !-- I was dreading having to face his mother !--


----------



## umbra

Now no one will believe anything he says. Time to upgrade the scooter to a Vespa. I'm thinking rhinestones encrusted, Quadrophenia...mods vs rockers.


----------



## Keef

Vespa ? -- No that thing I had was a 125 cc -- It also comes in a 175 cc. -- I got that 125 up to 54 mph! -- I think 175 cc would work just fine but I wish it had a real clutch !-- Ever time I used to ride that thing I thought about Quadrophenia and the Rockers and Mods ! -- Dat's the theme music for mental illness U know ? -- 
I been looking at wrecked bikes on the local Craigslist !-- Lots and lots with front end damage -- Imagine that ?-- I need a MIG welder cause U don't see lots of sidecars round here ! -- For the dogs !


----------



## Keef

They also got this local ordinance that allows people to drive "Golf Carts" on the side streets and across the main street to the beach ! --" Golf Cart "apparently means any side by side !-- Be a nice beach ride ? -- I don't know I did like 2 wheels !-- Anyway it's  a burden lifted off my mind !-- I found that Tahoe today -- This wasn't nothing but a speed bump !-- That's the price U pay to learn an important lesson !  -- I told them tell me where to send his stuff !


----------



## Keef

I sure am glad I didn't let U guys talk me into taking down the grow !


----------



## Budlight

Hay keef  can you show me how to set up one of your ro water units


----------



## Keef

1:45 am -- Morning O.F.C. !-- U know sheet be hurting ? -- Take some more caps and Tumeric and just deal with it !-- I got done what needed done !-- Cottage cheese and some caps it is !-- 
Got me some music lined up !-- Traffic --Cream -Blind Faith - Humble Pie --Derek and the Domino's -- I like me some Eric Clapton !- 
Maybe some CSNY -- or CSN --and some Neil Young !-- Caps and music I'm set !

U bet Bud !-- Mine is  a simple under under the sink unit makes about 1 gallon every 15 minutes !-- It had a drill and special clamp to tap the cold water line going up to the sink !--Has a set of 3 changable filters -with in out arrows --and a mount to hold the filters !- - Works off water pressure and there is some bypass ! -- but I'm happy with it !-- The package was pretty much self explanatory but U have a problem --I help U figure it out !--


----------



## Keef

Don't know how I got from there to Alice in Chains --Rooster and Pink Floyd's Dogs Of War ? -- I said Oh hell no we ain't going down that path of thoughts !--They's some dark sheet down that way !
Anyway -- Hanging out amusing myself -- I think the caps are kicking in !-- Anyway Got some Kenny Wayne Shepard -- Johnny Lang -- John Mayer  -- The boys can play da blues !-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC got three days off. Time to clear out the spare bed room. Will be moving the grow soon. Need more room to veg. 
Wake and bake


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow! What a night!  Went to 5 deliveries!   The best part of last night tho was the news about the nephew!   When I got that text I nearly fainted--  really!  My empath mind honestly thought he was dead. Much relieved, as this has been eating away at me since early Mon morning.  It would be interesting to know what happened to the weed & the scooter, but don't expect to ever truly know. If I wasn't so soft hearted he wouldn't have been there to start with. Just relieved.  Gotta get to bed now. You all have a great day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491821338559.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, gonna hit this and watch for trails.........


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Is it still morning ? -- Yep still hurting !-- Caps - pipe -- Coffee !-- Oh this body ain't happy with me today !-- Got it done though ! -- I can cripple up for a couple days !-- Got the last of Umbra's BOC into aero -- 4 -- BOC and 6 --King Louie plants in da house !-- 
Front moving thru today !-- Got some pressure building in my face --I'm work on building the perfect buzz !-


----------



## Kraven

Keef I was gone when all the excitement happened......you safe and secure? I saw where you worked on the light frames the other day....I'm just now catching up on the events  bro


----------



## Keef

We good Kraven !-- Lost my scooter ! --lost some jars !--Woulda rather been with U up in Colorado !--  Looking forward to some boring times !-- No permanent problem !-- Got my Light rack up -- Working on putting in a proper grow room !-- Went back this morning and took some Nightshade cuts -- My BBSL is a handsome young man !-- He's back in veg. ! 
Mazar -I -Shariff gave me cuts too !-- The grow is coming along nicely!


----------



## Keef

This where my 8 box bloom rotation stands !-- 3 more and we full !-- Then it's on !

Pic of Rose's Purple Haze and Umbra's GDP-x- BPU !-- Can't remember which is which ! 

View attachment 20170429_121028.jpg


View attachment 20170429_120948-1.jpg


View attachment 20170429_120812-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Very nice, glad to hear man. Be safe.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.

Keef though picture are sure nice looking.  Maybe picture of the month.

Have a Great Day OFC


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- How's the knee ? -- U gonna get your clone on with this grow ?-- U can do it !-- U can start on that Master Kush soon as it as a limb big enough to take !-- She feminized so we already know she a girl !
From then on all U have to do is have a rooted clone waiting and U can grow her long as U want to! -- Did I see U also had a couple Nurse Larry ? -- Find a girl and keep her cause it is great medicine ! -- My White Widow be 4 years old in August !-- She keep giving and I keep taking !


----------



## Keef

I got a question for the brain trust !-- Does cannabis have any effect in treating diabetes if so what ? -how ?
I've never used it for that kinda thing !-- U think oral THCA might have an effect on sugar regulation ? -- I've seen it used for Crohns and I.B.S. -- Taken orally with no decarb !--


----------



## umbra

No idea, Keef. Gave the dogs a bath, lol. I might have gotten wetter than they did. Lost a palm tree in the wind storm. Cut it up into little pieces. Ate 3 rso caps to cope with the pain in my hands and back. Watching Netflix documentary about Tim McVey.


----------



## Keef

U ever soak those hands in some hot Epson salt water Umbra ?

Weather got my face messed up and I over did it yesterday so I 'm screwed !-- Nothing to do but Nurse a buzz !-- I need to decarb some weed and make me some more caps !-- When I can get around better I'm get some Temple -x- BPU and whatever those other seed  were started !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose - I lost my bet about this ending before a hundred days !-- Don't look like I missed it  by much though ? -- 
What's  for supper O.F.C. ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Steak and salad here Cuz. Your rotation looks good.  I am now a enabler with seeds. VCD got me again. Wife said I had to get them, Lucky for me. I let the enabled name there self. 
Time to go burn one. 
Good Evening OFC :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? -- I got some pork chops thawed out but had a Frito Chili Pie instead ! -- Hopper talking about fried catfish made me want to fry something !-- I may yet fry they a** up --Go buck wild and make some mashed potatos and gravy too !


----------



## Kraven

I watched the same one last night Umbra, was interesting but really didn't address the topic fully imho.....sorta like they ran low on money towards the end and sorta wrapped it up at a quicker pace.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Steak and salad here Cuz. Your rotation looks good.  I am now a enabler with seeds. VCD got me again. Wife said I had to get them, Lucky for me. I let the enabled name there self.
> Time to go burn one.
> Good Evening OFC :48:



Hahaha  I confess I'm the guilty party hahaha   We all know how the Seed disease goes thank you again hippy I greatly appreciate it  i'm really curious what.C 91 is going to be like


----------



## Keef

And that's da way we roll up in da O.F.C. !-- I don't know how to say no to planting some when some seed show up around here !-- I had a good racket going there for awhile !-- O.F.C. send me seed to split up and send out to others ?-- U dam straight I got me a portion too !-- I need to start taking a good look at what I got !-- It's a hard thing to do but I'm cut some of these stretchy sativa hybrids go !-- Not a question of quality but the squat indica leaning bushy heavy producers work best for me !-- Convinced myself to drop 4 !-- but which 4 ?


----------



## Keef

I haven't been saying anything about brewing in the grow room lately !-- That's  because all my gallon glass thumb jugs is full !-- I been itching to try a new recipe !-- Pina Colada! -- I'm talking pineapple and coconut cooked and fermenter together !-- I get all the natural oils by chilling it before I start I think it'll work !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I haven't been saying anything about brewing in the grow room lately !-- That's  because all my gallon glass thumb jugs is full !-- I been itching to try a new recipe !-- Pina Colada! -- I'm talking pineapple and coconut cooked and fermenter together !-- I get all the natural oils by chilling it before I start I think it'll work !



sounds tasty man


----------



## Keef

Evening Bud !-- I think it will be !-- Only way I know is to give it a shot and see ! -- That freezing it off made me have to invent a new process -- The nasty stuff the yeast makes while it is making alcohol is also being concentrated !-- Not only will it affect taste there's other little problems like it killing U or the methanol in it make U blind !-- Ain't so much a problem with beer or wine !-- All them nasties will come off before the ethanol starts cooking off !-- Instead of distilling off the alcohol -- I freeze the wine and remove most of the water !-- I do a crude distillation but only to cook off those nasties !-- Stuff is aging nicely !-- Pear Brandy made from Libby's pears in heavy syrup -- Apple Jack made with Mott's Applesauce with cinnamon -- Who woulda ever thunk it ? -- She'll light U up ya'll !-- Ask D.D. about that buttery blueberry Merlot I make !


----------



## Keef

One day I'm have to ferment some grapes !-- I hear they make pretty good wine too !-- Can't be as good as my Blueberry Brandy  but I'll give it a try one day !


----------



## umbra

3 weeks in and the trees are getting bigger 

View attachment DSC_0390.NEF.jpg


View attachment DSC_0391.NEF.jpg


View attachment DSC_0392.NEF.jpg


View attachment DSC_0393.NEF.jpg


View attachment DSC_0395.NEF.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Nice to see a wash of healthy green plants, looks good umbra. Makes us little pharmers wish


----------



## umbra

small by Cali standards I assure you


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  that looks like a jungle to me   Looking awesome my friend


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks.
umbra that is a jungle and look overwhelming to me. 
Budlight As soon as I have them, Next day on the way to you. I will have to put them up here. Got to many irons in the fire. Maybe next month. Give you a head start, Then you can tell me what is wrong with mine. 
:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake time !-- My time will come Umbra !-- I'm have me a set up like that one day !-- For now I just mostly try to keep my a** outta jail ! -- They keep making bust down here for that imitation weed !-- I don't even understand that myself !-- Makes no sense at all !


----------



## Kraven

BudLight you have mail.
Rose quit spinnin and come visit, I'm starting to get worried for you.
Rest of you folks...wake and bake and then off to work the yard


----------



## Keef

Time to refill the pipe !-- Purple Haze on the left or Nurse Larry on the right !-- Decisions -Decisions ! 

View attachment 20170430_083320-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Morning stoners.    Idk what I am getting into today.   But I assure there will be weed involved.   I need to spoon on a new rear tire and rebalance the front on my motorcycle.    Might take the pitbull to the river for a swim today.   
Umbra, I would dread tending that size.    I have 14 in a 4 x 6 space and I am tired of tending them.   
I am ready to lessen my workload with a smaller grow but I am certainty going to miss the ability of grow many strains at once.


----------



## Keef

Dog I know that's true !-- When I saw that pic of Umbra's grow my first thought was TOO MUCH TRIMMING! -- That's  why I'm trying this 8 part rotation -- Break it down and do a little each week instead of getting slammed ! -- We had a storm move thru last night dropped the temps from a high close to 100 yesterday and today it's overcast and low 60's!


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody. Moving slow this morn yard work kicked my well you know. Yard does look better. Supposed to have bad weather today but i hope all we get is rain. Looks like a good day to watch the boob tube. Nhra is on today and team force is 1 2 & 3 in funny car lineup.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like a plan Giggy !-- I'm doing O.K. I just don't want to do anything yet !-- Took a quick peak at the grow and all is well enough !-- I'm sitting around watching how the Russia gate thing is unraveling ! -- Maybe I do something later ? --


----------



## WeedHopper

So Russia put a gate in their wall? Lol,,,never ending,,,the sky is falling,,the sky is falling.
You really really need to get our more Bro. You sound like a broken record.


----------



## WeedHopper

Time for my vap pen. Start my day out right. Im going to Get Out Of The House and work in my yard and talk to my neighbors.  :smoke1:
And i will ask them how they feel about a Russian Gate. Lol


----------



## umbra

Good morning guys. Yeah, there are a lot of plants in the garage. You couldn't tell they were all spaced with tons of space between them. In the photos you really loose a sense of scale. Of course, to keep the garage filled with clones requires even more work. Add on top of that starting new beans and sexing them. It is a handful every day. It has become my full time job. LOL. There are worse jobs. I still hurt from yard work yesterday.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good Umbra,,as always. Nice job,,,well maybe not Cali Standards,,,but good enough for peeps i know. Lol
That was a joke by the way. My Brothers in Texas could give two shits about Cali Standards. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

I just think it is important to keep up with what's happening in our world Hopper !-- Don't take much effort !
The news isn't just about politics -- Fox and Bill O'Reilly been all over the other news lately !-- They have weather and even business ! -- Saw a big international story about iron ore yesterday !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool,,glad your paying attention to the Iron Businesses.:doh:


----------



## Keef

Umbra veg got to produce the plants on time or everything gets jacked !-- Takes planning months ahead !
I'm working on bringing some plants on line for about 2 months down the road !-- Nightshade -- Mazar - and that Snow Desiel !- Got to take the cuts and get them rooted happy and healthy and Rady when U want them !-- It gets complicated -don't it ?


----------



## Keef

Bloom is the money shot but the guts of an operation lies in plain boring veg section -- This got to produce the plants on time or I got no rotation ! 

View attachment 20170430_094402-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone I hope you guys are all off to an excellent start


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in the PNW...got the smoker fired up and salmon is on..


----------



## Keef

Morning  Bud !-- I was kinda down and out but Hopper cheered me up !-- It always does my heart good to get under his skin just enough to get a rise out of him ! -- Now I think it be time for another cup of coffee and maybe another toke or 2 ?-- I'm not ready to move much !


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Good morning OFC beautiful day here in the PNW...got the smoker fired up and salmon is on..



Sounds good Bro,,thats what we had yesterday and it was awesome. I love Salmon.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning  Bud !-- I was kinda down and out but Hopper cheered me up !-- It always does my heart good to get under his skin just enough to get a rise out of him ! -- Now I think it be time for another cup of coffee and maybe another toke or 2 ?-- I'm not ready to move much !



Glad i could cheer you up my friend.  Wear a helmet when you go outside.  Lol


----------



## mrcane

Yaaaa....sitting outside haven some tea puffin on some Nurse Larry...the Sun is finally shining.....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef nice nugs there...Little G D P. B R...... 

View attachment 20170430_082451.jpg


----------



## Keef

Wait Cane !-- I got a little GDP-X-B.R.  -- Let me load da pipe ! 

View attachment 20170430_103121-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I really need to be a better trimmer !


----------



## umbra

Cane those are damn nice looking nugz. During the 420 celebration out here, I picked up some ATF. Smoking some sitting outside by the pool. I know I gave up so much to move here, but this sitting by the pool smoking some truly epic sativa, is almost heaven. Keef is going to cut some sativas out of his rotation, I might add a couple, lol.


----------



## umbra

Does my heart good to see those beautiful nugz you grew out. I'm glad you enjoy it enough to keep growing it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef said:


> Time to refill the pipe !-- Purple Haze on the left or Nurse Larry on the right !-- Decisions -Decisions !



I'll take Purple Haze for $200 ........


----------



## Keef

It's a hard decision Umbra !-- I don't really have a straight up sativa but some of these hybrids don't know that !-- It's hard to make a plan and stick to it no matter what !-- I finally gave up the fight and cut the anchor rope !-- Go where the grow takes me !-- I drained the hot tub yesterday -- Give it a good cleaning and change the filter sometimes today ! -- Not even ready yet !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> So Russia put a gate in their wall? Lol,,,never ending,,,the sky is falling,,the sky is falling.
> You really really need to get our more Bro. You sound like a broken record.



Maybe so Hopper.  I have tried to ignore what's going on out there, but it can be hard sometimes.  Strangely, most of my cohorts down Keith's way seem to share your political views but in Austin it's a totally different story. Big anti political name here. The motto here is "keep South Austin weird!"  Fits my personality just fine!


----------



## Keef

Where U come from D.D. ? --Don't sneak up on me like that !-- So U off into some Purple Haze dis morning ?
I'll have some Master Kush ready for U in a few days !-- Oh! Wait !-- U don't like Master Kush !-- That just sucks !-- Guess I'll have to smoke it !-- U can take some this The White -x- Black Rose back when U make it home !--GDP-X-BPU be looking nice too !


----------



## DirtyDiana

mrcane said:


> Good morning OFC beautiful day here in the PNW...got the smoker fired up and salmon is on..



Good morning Cane. Always good to see you around. Smoke salmon sounds wonderful.


----------



## WeedHopper

DirtyDiana said:


> Maybe so Hopper.  I have tried to ignore what's going on out there, but it can be hard sometimes.  Strangely, most of my cohorts down Keith's way seem to share your political views but in Austin it's a totally different story. Big anti political name here. The motto here is "keep South Austin weird!"  Fits my personality just fine!



Yep,,,good ole Austin bout to loose some funding. Abbott spanking that ***. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

No, Keef, I be smoking some Widow. I love the Haze, but don't want to smoke it all up at once!


----------



## DirtyDiana

A little funny to brighten the day!  This could very well be one of mine! Ha ha! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1493133465876.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats freaking funny DD.
By the way,,,you and Keef are confusing me. I thought yall lived in Corpus Christi,,,,,am i missing something?


----------



## Keef

Keep South Austin Weird ? -- I see strange stuff at the beach everyday !-- The other day there was this truck with them big a** tires make U need a ladder to get into ? --Anyway Bubba had a huge rebel flag flying out the bed of the truck !-- To me the thing that made it strange was that the barrel of that shotgun in his gun rack was pointed toward his head !-- Strange people out there ?


----------



## Keef

Hopper she got an offer at a hospital in Austin that she couldn't turn down !-- Soon as her schedule gets straight she be home every week or so for 4-5 days !-- It also will protect that nursing license that pays the bills !-- I get busted ? --We separated! -- She got her own address and don't know nothing bout what I'm doing ! -- So we got the beach house and an apartment  in South Austin !


----------



## Keef

She 3 1/2 hours away and I'm put the Stoner Ranch right in the middle !-- Get the pharm moved and Cherry this place out !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Now thats freaking funny DD.
> By the way,,,you and Keef are confusing me. I thought yall lived in Corpus Christi,,,,,am i missing something?



Yeah I think you might have missed it. Keef is living the outlaw life and DD is a saint living in another part of the state. Nuff sed. LOL.
We have that same strange dichotomy of political views here in the central valley, where white men are men and everybody else doesn't matter because they aren't.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,cool,,got it. 
She lives in Austin cause your are a big pain in her ***. :rofl: ,,,,,just playing. I certainly understand working out of town. Ive been doing it for yrs. Thats why ive been married 31 yrs in May,,,lol


----------



## DirtyDiana

Little Blueberry flavored nugs-- love sparkly little things! 

View attachment 20170430_112033-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

We do what we gotta do Hopper !--

Bud Porn !-- Another fellow would write down which pic is what plant ! 

View attachment 20170430_113024-1.jpg


View attachment 20170430_113002-1.jpg


View attachment 20170430_112931-1.jpg


View attachment 20170430_112816-1.jpg


View attachment 20170430_112746-1.jpg


View attachment 20170430_112801-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Those last 2 pics are Master Kush !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Nice looking buds keef DD.  Just love the frosty look on them.  That is what I am hoping for in this grow I have going.  Keef went to the Dr's last Wed and he gave me a A+ on the knee.  When I walk down the hall of the Dr's office everyone was looking at me.  I was wondering why.  Then the Dr. told me I was top of the list in recovery.  I think it is the smoke that help me out a lot.  

Umbra you have a nice grow going on.  Looks like a jungle up in there.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --This the Snow Desiel !-- Should I afraid ? 

View attachment 20170430_115635-1.jpg


----------



## ness

More coffee and a pipe full coming up.  Just don't know where to start this day.  Got blankets to wash.  And other stuff.  And it late for me.  I like getting stuff done in mornings.   Still have three of the pup's.  They sure are nice to.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc, i been missing you guys. All your grows look fantastic. So why do all of you have this Bpu cross? and I don't? 
Keef, i want  a cut of your purple haze, that made me drool.  

So still fighting the dizzy broad thing. It has been a huge drag. I would rather push a baby out in natural childbirth, than have vertigo like this.  I have done both, i take the childbirth.
Bud is having to tend the plants, he does better than me at feeding. I starve the poor things. 
Hi WH, so you would still vote the same way?  just wondering. 
Again, it is so nice to see all the beauty that the ofc is growing.. Ness, that is great news. Proud of you, You are much braver than me .

DD, and Keef, you guys rock.


----------



## ness

Keef that is one nice looking Snow Desiel.  Send mojo my way OFC.  Everyone have a nice day. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

This one Rose ? 

View attachment 20170430_115840-1-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

U too Ness !-- Take care that knee and don't over do it !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning ofc, i been missing you guys. All your grows look fantastic. So why do all of you have this Bpu cross? and I don't?
> Keef, i want  a cut of your purple haze, that made me drool.
> 
> So still fighting the dizzy broad thing. It has been a huge drag. I would rather push a baby out in natural childbirth, than have vertigo like this.  I have done both, i take the childbirth.
> Bud is having to tend the plants, he does better than me at feeding. I starve the poor things.
> Hi WH, so you would still vote the same way?  just wondering.
> Again, it is so nice to see all the beauty that the ofc is growing.. Ness, that is great news. Proud of you, You are much braver than me .
> 
> DD, and Keef, you guys rock.


Howdy Rose,,,and yes Mam i most certainly would.
By the way i am drinking a cup of coffee every morning again. I started taking Calcium,Magnesium and Potassium.  Have had no more problems and feel much better. 
Your Bathroom grow looks awesome Rose.


----------



## Kraven

All the frosty strain shots, everything looks so good. While i was at the cup somebody passed me a J of "Blueberry Cookies"....I'm still trying to source it, it was awesome...held the blueberry all the way through the exhale and then it was thick on your tongue for a sec. like syrup.....was def two hit sh*t fosure.

I got the yard mowed, blowed and edged again....watering the trees now and just ate a huge day wrecker brownie...and following it up with a bowl of Super Silver Haze. Hope everyone is doing well....looks like today I made a new friend


----------



## Kraven

ROSE

we are glad to hear from you...hoping this ends soon...positive vibes and hugs :heart:


----------



## Keef

Rose Umbra worked that BPU  !-- I got B.B. King - (Blueberry Blast -x-BPU ) (?) --  Riot Berry -x-BPU -- GDP -x-BPU -- and gonna be starting some Temple -x-BPU -- Seems like there is another !- So which BPU cross ?


----------



## Rosebud

The one you all have and brag about. Keef, oh man that purple haze... have you had any hermi issues? I may have to pop a seed of that soon, i miss her a lot.

Thank you Kraven.


----------



## Keef

What up Kraven ? -- Blueberry be my middle name !-- I have a fine blueberry from Umbra in that B.B. King but I took a F-1 --B.B. King male and crossed it on Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer !--(D.D.'s Blue T.E.)- It overflows with blueberry and don't play !-- Gonna be a big hit round here one day !


----------



## Keef

I offered U some B.B. seed one time Rose but U didn't have room at the time and I forgot about it !


----------



## Keef

No hermie issues Rose !-- The purple pheno is prettiest but the green pheno out produces it and I can't give up either ! -- I don't know if I have any more B.B. King seed after my Johnny Appleseed trip  but I might know where a mess is growing !-- I send U a cut of mine when U ready --but that B.B. King get out of control real fast !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> The one you all have and brag about. Keef, oh man that purple haze... have you had any hermi issues? I may have to pop a seed of that soon, i miss her a lot.
> 
> Thank you Kraven.



Rose did you read that article i posted for you about Vertigo?


----------



## Keef

I'm hanging onto 2 boys -- My male Blackberry Snow Lotus needs a name but he back there with Herrman the Wonder Berry -( Plush  Berry - x-Williams Wonder ) --(right Umbra?)-The BBSL is staying but I might replace Herrman later !--


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> Rose did you read that article i posted for you about Vertigo?



Yes Wh, I did, thank you for that. I have had 4 of those maneuvers now and hopefully, we will get the crystals that are causing this. I hate the eply manuever the most, it is hell and doesn't work. The bbq roll is what made me so sick in the office.I was so embarrassed. Then we did some gufonie or some italian sounding thing.... it was much more gentle. 
For someone that is stoned all the time, i can't smoke yet. it kinda magnifies the loupy head.  Thank you for caring my friend, i appreciate you more than you know.


----------



## Kraven

Wow your gonna be blasted when you can smoke your weed again. You'll swear it the best stuff around since your tolerance has to be going down


----------



## WeedHopper

Sure hope ya get over it pretty soon Rose. Sounds auful. Thats why i havent been drunk in yrs because i hate feeling dizzy and sick.


----------



## Rosebud

That is why i don't drink either WH, i never really did drink but the last time was 35 years ago. lol

Keef, i love the purple picture.  I remember they have similar up stones, right?


----------



## Keef

The 2 Purple Haze phenos Rose ? -- They smoke similar and yes with a little bit of a upbeat buzz !-- Good for an attitude adjustment !-- Purple one is prettier but the green pheno just out produces it !--


----------



## umbra

Rose, I am glad you are doing better. I sent you some BB King seed long time ago, none of them popped. Same with the Blackrose. Keef, the snowdiesel was a joint project with Bodhi and the House of Funk. Bodhi liked their sour d so much, he did the same cross. I have both, lol. Kraven, there is a blueberry cookies going around some dispensaries out here. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Keef

Looks like my kinda plant Umbra !-- I'll get a taste in a month or so of the Snow Desiel but I'm already cutting my cuts !-- Rose want B.B. We can fix that !-- Black Rose cross ? -- Which one ? -- I got GDP-X-B.R.  and The White -x-Black Rose !-- Was there  another one U sent me Cuz ?- I been outta step all day !--Now U done sent me a box of Chocolate ?--Lemon -?--Pine -- and ?? -something else !-- I'm grow them too !-- Don't tell Hippy I'm over 18 but I'm drop something soon ?--maybe ?


----------



## umbra

Yes there was something else. They didn't pop. Delta wave...C99 x BR. Then there were Killing fields x BPU and headtrip F2. I think those went to other OFC members. Have you heard from Nick?


----------



## Keef

No I haven't Umbra heard from Nick !-- I been worried about him --He had the flu and hasn't been back online !--


----------



## Keef

I wanted that Delta Wave too !-- The one I was trying to remember was this Golden Ticket -x- BOC !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I have some stuff to send to you.  I got at least 30 BB King you sent to me. I will send some back for Rose. Along with some extras others I have.  I found 4 more girls in veg today.  Started 2 Misty Kush got 2 girls, 1 GDP X BPU it's starting to alternate lobes. 
Afternoon Everyone. Good to see you Rose hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Keef

Dam enablers !-- What up Hippy ? -- Send away !--I did send U my 411 ? -- That return address I use on seed  ain't me !--- I have accepted the fact that I can't say no to seed !-- 
I do got to thin it out some but mostly things like having several Blueberry and 2 phenos of some varieties --- It's just an ongoing process some come some go ?


----------



## umbra

focusing on terpenes with different genetics is my niche. Clifford is going be interesting. Guave dawg x tangie from Crockett. Just ordered Chiquita bananas S1. Fruit salad in the making.


----------



## Keef

Terepenes is where it's at Umbra !-- Scares me when U say that though !-- Cause then U start talking about beating dead skunks with other dead skunks ? -- I'm afraid !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'd like to volunteer my services as a test grower ! -- I'm sitting here saying I got all the varieties I need -- Chiquita Banana ? -- U know I ain't got  no banana !-- That's  low Cuz !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra U gonna use that "Box of  " breeding technique ? Box of Fruit Salad ?-- Cherry Pie ?-- Deep Chunk Pineapple ? -- Gotta put a Blueberry in there !-- Which Citrus ?-- Mane why U do this to me ? --U evil !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keith I got your 411. I got this one coming called Degobah OG.  The breeder says it's dark horse clown shoes og female x (panic piff x unknown rose) might be black rose or papaya rose. Look up Clown Shoes OG on seed finder reads like a Rap Sheet. 
I got enough project for this year.


----------



## umbra

I got some of the golden ticket x BoC wet. Took an extra few days to pop but they all look ready to plant. The BPU F2 and 91 RKS popped in less than 24 hrs. Might start the dead skunk society, you are judged by how many skunks die when you walk near them. Tattoo of the number of dead skunks you killed with your stank.


----------



## Keef

I got no excuse Hippy- !- I just don't have sense enough to know when enough varieties is enough !-- U know I'm plant some ? -- I can't help myself !-- I'm a sick man U know ? 
I been on Craigslist looking for some wheels !-- Miss my scooter !--


----------



## Keef

4 out of 6 of the BOC made it to aero -- 6 of 6 of the King Louie made it !--Should have a girl from each !--  I'm waiting on some seed starting cubes --Then I be back at it !--


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Umbra and Hippy. The Dead Skunk Society? I'm in, except the tattoo part. that's funny. 

Is it grand daddy purple the gdp?  Umbra your memory is so good.


----------



## Keef

Show 'nough Rose !

Grand Daddy Purple --x-- The Black Rose 

Grand Daddy Purple --x-- BPU 

View attachment 20170430_172750-1.jpg


View attachment 20170430_172724-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Plant in 2nd pic is 2 weeks behind the plant in first pic !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> That is why i don't drink either WH, i never really did drink but the last time was 35 years ago. lol
> 
> Keef, i love the purple picture.  I remember they have similar up stones, right?



I drink plenty Rose,,,lol. But just Bud Light,,and never enough to get stupid or not remember what i did while i was drinking. I am a control freak and OCD,,,i dont like,,,NOT BEING IN control. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

I get that WH.  I think most of us are control freaks. But the joke may be on us that we really have not much control in life.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have total control,,just like things fked up.,,,,lol.
Thats a joke by the way. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I know if I had any sense at all I wouldn't mess with Hopper but we already established that I don't so I have to mess with him a little !-- Hey !-- I'm brain damaged !-- I don't know any better ! --I'm burn one with that old farts one day too !


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Kraven, there is a blueberry cookies going around some dispensaries out here. I haven't tried it.



I was a pleasant surprise.....they are about to work the cookie family to death [just slick marketing imho].

anyway, surprisingly it was good, high was about a 7, but no legs lasted around 45 mins. Sorta happy giggly to me, was a fun change up.


----------



## umbra

The cookies are still wildly popular in this part of cali. There are all sorts, and they all play well. I too have some cookies in the stable. Sexed a couple phantom cookies and Alice's cookies and bought a cut of thin mints. Still have Tuff Nutts Almond cookies to pop.


----------



## Rosebud

Speaking of tuffnuts....Keef, you asked about blood sugar and pot. Yes it reduces it. Mine went from an A1C of 6.9 to 5.7... no medicine for me..   Fasting blood sugar is 95 w/oil at night.


----------



## Keef

Evening Rose !--Smoking it ? - U think eating it would work better ?


----------



## Keef

Never mind !-- Oil at night ! -- I get high and miss stuff sometimes !


----------



## Keef

How I let this happen ? -- Listening to the Rolling Stones and Fergie doing "Give Me Shelter " -- Then it's  "Sympathy For the Devil " -- Too late hooked on the Stones tonight !


----------



## giggy

morning folks, hope all are well.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Giggy Hope you're off to an excellent start good morning everyone


----------



## giggy

morning bud, doing the best i can. you?


----------



## giggy

did someone make st. nick mad? haven't seen him in a good while, hope he's doing well.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Dragging down here !-- Up fighting my demons half he night !-- Ugh ! --Stuff hurts !


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> morning bud, doing the best i can. you?



 I'm doing not too bad just redoing the grow room about to build some flood and drain tables right into the room so then all the piping will be running through my sub floor so you won't see any of it then when It's  all said and done I'm going to cap it all with Cedar  hopefully it looks pretty nice


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning all. Had a long night & had to stay for an educational lecture!  Nodded off twice & almost fell out my chair!  Ha ha!  Smoking some Blueberry this morning. Gonna put the Monday beans in the crockpot before I go to sleep. Hope you all have a good day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1489480208304.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud unless something goes wrong we got International Strawberry seed maturing !-- The mother is just a little thing but should be enough to work with !-- The little B.B. King got some pollen too !-- Strawberry / Blueberry ? No telling what's  gonna come out that !


----------



## Budlight

That's awesome man between the two of them should make something pretty tasty


----------



## Keef

Bud I still got the bag -- Maybe I slap something else around with it !-- Did the dad have wide interned spaces or was he stretchy ?


----------



## Keef

I guess when D.D. comes home later this week I gotta go to the salvage yards looking for a bike to rebuild !
I miss my scooter !--


----------



## Kraven

looks stormy to me.....


----------



## yarddog

yeah we got some rain too up here


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I still got the bag -- Maybe I slap something else around with it !-- Did the dad have wide interned spaces or was he stretchy ?



 He was stout nice and close together I didn't keep the one that was stretchy


----------



## umbra

You can never tell how a breeding will go until you grow them out. The purple pineapple bomb from Snowhigh had a few that smelled like human waste. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Umbra !-- What's that probability thing that says most will fall near the middle ? -- I'm after the fringe stuff !-- Fact is if U give me a big sack of seed to something that is 90% sativa ? -- Somewhere in that sack of seed will be an indica leaning girl !-- My problem  is I don't have the room to explore stuff like that !-- Strawberry pollen on a B.B. King girl -- No telling what will be there !-- The Strawberry?  -- I just want a strong Strawberry terepene profile on a potent girl that will grow the way I want !-It don't have to breed true or anything -- I just want the one plant !-- Is that too much to expect ?--


----------



## Keef

I had that Bubblicious smelled like rotting fruit in a bowl of fuel oil !-- I found it unpleasant !-- She been gone !-- One of her sisters may have been a perfect bubble gum match but the one I had stank !


----------



## Keef

Pics of my Dank -- U wanna grow weed in South Texas ? -- Ha ! -- Like this ? 

View attachment 20170501_133913-1.jpg


View attachment 20170501_133900-1.jpg


View attachment 20170501_134120.jpg


View attachment 20170501_134050.jpg


View attachment 20170501_133925.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dam I get high I can talk some trash !


----------



## giggy

i had some nice indica that smelled of rotting meat. didn't care for the smell but it got the job done.


----------



## Keef

That 1st plant under the buds "The White -x- Nepal Indica " -- She works really well for me and make very good smoke !
2nd one is GDP-X-B.R.  -- She don't have any color but she don't need it !

3rd plant pic is my Master Kush -- Some people don't like the flavor !-- Not D.D..'s favorite but I like it !

Fore I get off into some Stanky Skunky stuff I want to know if there is something else don't smell so bad !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I had that Bubblicious smelled like rotting fruit in a bowl of fuel oil !-- I found it unpleasant !-- She been gone !-- One of her sisters may have been a perfect bubble gum match but the one I had stank !



Honestly I didn't know you were interested in a bubblegum strain Keef. I hit the Indiana Bubblegum I had with that Nepalese Indica, I have them somewhere. I never had a chance to pop any.


----------



## Keef

Umbra when D.D. ordered some seed - I don't remember what --I told her if she saw anything else she wanted order it and they showed up !-- I just grow the stuff but I didn't like that !-- I think some the peeps got some Bubblicious -x- B.B.King -- I know Ness got some !-- Probably others !-- Mane I never know what I'm be interested in !-- A variety could have the most heavenly sounding name U ever heard and be a piece of sheet !
Only way I know to find out is grow it and put it in the pipe and decide for myself !-- I also wouldn't be surprised if half the varieties available commercially ain't what they say it is !-- It could even be an honest mistake !-- Do U really expect a breeder to tell U the exact way a variety was created !-- I see the shuck and jive B-S talk ! -- That's  why it's about the one plant for me !-- Don't care what it is !-- All I care is how do it do me ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra got all sorts of stuff !--  I want hear more about is that breeding project for potentcy !-- I didn't forget I know he doing it !-- After seeing what I have of his breeding --He got my attention !--Cause he has sent me some fine stuff !


----------



## DirtyDiana

umbra said:


> Honestly I didn't know you were interested in a bubblegum strain Keef. I hit the Indiana Bubblegum I had with that Nepalese Indica, I have them somewhere. I never had a chance to pop any.



Smoking some of that Bubblicious even as we speak! I like it & it does not smell like rotting fruit to me.


----------



## Keef

I told U guys I ain't no breeder !-- Dam Bubblicious come back to haunt me !-- That Bubblicious --B.B. King cross was no suppose to happen but I got sloppy and had plenty seed that wasn't post to be !-- So Bud send me some that Strawberry pollen -- I do my best Keef imitation and I think I see seed set on some them girls around that strawberry !-- Sheet !-- We'll at least I know who the daddy is !-- He mighta got my Widow -- Rose's Purple Haze and Umbra's GDP-x- BPU and I meant to get some on a little B.B. mom !-- So ?
I hope I don't get too many unplanned seed !-- I wanted a Strawberry -- Now I gotta see what I did ?


----------



## yarddog

Been reading through old threads.   MVP hall of fame and old grow threads.     Kinda makes this place have an echo now.


----------



## Kraven

Yea dog, sorta does brother.


----------



## Keef

I don't get out much is "echo" a good thing or a bad thing ?


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> Been reading through old threads.   MVP hall of fame and old grow threads.     Kinda makes this place have an echo now.



Yeseer.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I don't get out much is "echo" a good thing or a bad thing ?



Not sure if it is good or bad, but there were considerably more growers posting regularly. More grow journals, more user games, 16 oz plastic cup grow competitions, but it was a different world then.


----------



## Keef

I wasn't around then but there has never been a time like we experiencing right now !-- This is a long ways from "normal" !-- Speaking of which I saw what happened up there by Cane and Rose -- I hope they not in jail !-- Rose got the vertigo !-- She can't outrun no po-po !


----------



## giggy

Morning you bunch of pot heads. Time to get the day started.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Giggy, OFC....coffee and trimmers, headed out to do my thing


----------



## yarddog

Its your thing, do what you want you want to do!!!
http://youtu.be/uMimqfJVedE


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--


----------



## umbra

Morning guys


----------



## Keef

U guys were talking about the "good old days "-- Last night ? -- The present political climate has growers hiding again !-- I almost broke and ran myself  not long ago  !-- Still might !-- Of course there are fewer people posting--- they afraid !--- Can U blame them ? -- The bright shiny future of the green wave is in serious trouble !-- There hasn't been a loss of interest in what we do !-- People just  hiding in the shadows out of a sense of self preservation ! - Can't blame them for that !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys... Keef, this stuff be getting real now... People are talking Alzheimer's on an early morning NBC show I tape. I went to sleep worried I will tell you that. why was that civil war? really? Thank you. One more thing and I am done.. I miss george bush.:cry:

Umbra how are you this morning?

Kraven, you rested up from your 420 parties? 

Giggy, how is the shoulder?   Keef, I hope you can get a new scooter and there isn't ww3 so you can drive it.
Have a great day you guys.


----------



## yarddog

that aint it cuz. mp been struggling since around 2014, can't put this one on trumpy


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning YD, MP is not struggling. I get tired of hearing that. This is a great site, my favorite. Legalization changed us. It is alive and changing and still meeting a lot of folks needs. I hear good things.  Facebook is alive and well with sites just like this.


----------



## umbra

I belong to 2 or 3 canna sites. None have more than a dozen or so regular posters. They all have 100's of members, but most folks are lurking, reading, and absorbing the info, just not posters. I was a guest here for several months before posting here. On this site, the visitors have always exceeded the members. If you look at numbers, MP is quite popular. However, that is not to say that it is what it used to be. But, in my opinion if all you want are numbers, buy a calculator.


----------



## Keef

I get a new ride soon Rose !-- No big deal !-- The F.B.I and CIA investigation ain't fake news --this will be over soon !-- Then when the green wave begins to roll again  MP and the O.F.C.  gonna be bigger than ever ! -- The new administration  wants to put me in jail and I can't express my disapproval ? -- that's some twisted sheet ! --


----------



## umbra

Keef, its the members and their postings that have made MP what it is as well as what it was. The election changed many things, including this site. But it is still the members and their posting that will make or break it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Love MP!  Like a couple of other sites too, but feel most comfortable here. Enjoy learning from all you guys! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492923844522.jpg


----------



## yarddog

I'm not saying mp is crappy or worn out, simply saying we used to have more regular traffic. i am active on a few, and mp is my fav. all i was trying to say was we used to be busier than now. I wonder if weed being more legal than before makes for less traffic on the forums? instead of people having to find a forum for info, i imagine there might be more local info than before..


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> I'm not saying mp is crappy or worn out, simply saying we used to have more regular traffic. i am active on a few, and mp is my fav. all i was trying to say was we used to be busier than now. I wonder if weed being more legal than before makes for less traffic on the forums? instead of people having to find a forum for info, i imagine there might be more local info than before..



 That's a really good question man because it's illegal so many places it's socially  acceptable to talk about it in the open   So people are finding that knowledge in their backyards instead of going on the forms


----------



## Budlight

So far this morning I am getting absolutely nothing done haha although I've listen to some good tunes and smoked a couple fattys so far


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ? -- About half the U.S. have some kind of legal  access to weed in some form -- The rest of us still face jail for so much as a joint !-- Even those free states are at risk -- We got a new drug tzar who insist Cannabis is a gateway drug to hard narcotics and Then there's General Beauregard Sessions who's goal is to enforce federal law over local and state laws !-- Especially the states that have ended prohibition !-- People are afraid to be active on sites like MP !-The legal future of the Cannabis is being attacked by the present administration so being active here is one of the few ways I can show my support for the Green Wave ! -- They won't even let us vote on it !-- So Bud I am happy for U but our struggle isn't over down here !


----------



## Keef

Look I know it ain't right but I do march to a different drummer !

Bud I don't think I'll be getting a coffee can full of seed from these girls but I bred them to your Strawberry and we gonna have some seed !-- Big Mothers Huh ? 

View attachment 20170502_113344.jpg


----------



## Kraven

yarddog said:


> I'm not saying mp is crappy or worn out, simply saying we used to have more regular traffic. i am active on a few, and mp is my fav. all i was trying to say was we used to be busier than now. I wonder if weed being more legal than before makes for less traffic on the forums? instead of people having to find a forum for info, i imagine there might be more local info than before..




I'll say it one more time for effect. Most of the old posters from a bunch of sites simply do their business on IG now. Its quick, easy and with you always. I'm sorry I don't post as much, but if you were following me on IG you would see that I am still very active, just don't have time to sit and wait on a slow site that might or might not load pic's on any given day. I snap a shot when I'm in action and post straight to my account....easy peasy and that's were a lot of people have gone tbh. Peace


----------



## giggy

rose i'm healing ok, but when the weather changes i know it ahead of time.

kraven i have never been on ig, hell i barely get on fb.


----------



## Budlight

I tell you I sure am getting excited to try this white cookie


----------



## Kraven

hahaha it took a minute to get used to it, but now I'm hooked up with a ton of peeps and I would rather IG than post tbh.


----------



## Keef

It's pretty simple to me !-- If I didn't want to be here I would leave -- 

Giggy I don't do Facebook !- I can barely find my way here--I  Google stuff and send e-mail but  that's about the extent of my computer skills !-- The other day someone ask me to send them a link! -- I don't how to do stuff like that !


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, you rested up from your 420 parties




Yes ma'am. I sure had a blast out there and got to meet a few peeps I was looking forward to meeting. I'll prolly head back out there late summer for a week or two.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Just now Wake and Baking.  Beautiful morning here.  Babies are do better this time around.  Maybe I'll get white frost this time.  Sure do hope so.:bong2:


----------



## yarddog

I have never been on IG, and i am 29 years old. lol   not your average youngin'..    
I see a lot of growers are on IG though, bunch of my friends in the car restoration world are there now.   I guess i will have to do a slow drive by with the windows down and take a peek


----------



## WeedHopper

Almost done  with my Lunch break . Gotta go back to work.
By the way,,,what is IG?


----------



## umbra

YD I already know that's where everyone is, I'm not into it but Kraven is right.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Almost done  with my Lunch break . Gotta go back to work.
> By the way,,,what is IG?



instagram


----------



## Kraven

I got done a few minutes ago and ate me a brownie and well it sure smoothed out the afternoon. Love the smell of fresh trimmed meds. I'm gonna grab a shower...I smell all piney / sour funk and its sorta loud. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Nice nap !-- Wake and Bake all over again ?-- 4:20 ? --Something ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon All. Bud the post office says Thursday. If there right It will go out Friday afternoon. Keef the plan is for your to go at the same time. Get BB King back to ya for rose. I Just smoked some uncured King. Think I want some more.


----------



## Kraven

Well played in the shower till the water got cold....man did i manage to get myself medicated....ordered wings and pizza and it just got here so slamming wing and pizza in my face as fast as I can....good times today


----------



## Keef

I'll keep an eye open Hippy !-- Can't seem to get moving today !-- Come Friday I'm need another box and I need to do something to free one up !-- The plants will be ready -- Maybe I just shoe horn them in with the others for now !-- We'll see ! 
I got a question about this flushing some U guys do -- I know it works I've seen the harvest -- It just seems that U bloom a plant and it takes 60 days ?-- U put them on PH water the last 2 weeks ? -- That's  almost the last 25 % of thier bloom time -- Just don't seem right to me ? -- The plant makes up for being starved at the end during testing rest of the cycle ? --


----------



## mrcane

Yep:......:48:.....afternoon all....


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon cane :48:


----------



## mrcane

Wings one of my favorites...making smoke salmon quiche....looking around here everyone sure growing some beautiful looking weed & haven fun doing it...


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? --Them White Cookies of Bud's make me want some !-- I don't need it but I have a disease !
I'm waiting on my seed starting foam blocks then I be back at it !-- Still got some of Umbra's stuff to start !
I bout got my mind made up about letting a couple varieties  go !-- Nothing wrong with the smoke they just stretch too much !
Kraven what was U trimming today ?


----------



## mrcane

Still have the G.D.P. x B.R.  & B.P.U.xB.B. going. Neighbor has four in flower I have four in Veg. & clones...Oyaaa


----------



## Kraven

Today was NDN's 88G13 H/P x with Super Silver Haze. Really dense buds, deep piney / sour funk smell. they never stretched, all of them were 20" bushes, but they held an amazing amount of weight. Should be fire....we will see.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like it has no choice but to be fire Kraven ! - These hybrids can work U !-- Even sister plants can  grow different !- Seems like the more I learn about growing the more I realize I don't know much !


----------



## Kraven

Agreed, the more I learn the more I realize how much I have yet to learn.


----------



## Keef

Cane this is my GDP-X-B.R.  -- She don't got the color like yours but she smoke nice !

That's  her in the middle ! 

View attachment 20170502_165002.jpg


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Agreed, the more I learn the more I realize the how much I have yet to learn.


 I have been truly humbled by what I do not know.


----------



## Keef

We got weather moving in ! -- Feels like it's gonna be a strong storm !-- U get a little from that last one Kraven ? 
Umbra as little as I know about weed these people round here know much less ! -- Only way I know to learn is being in the trenches making  mistakes and learning from them !-- I'm not ever gonna be the best pot farmer but I got a head start on the yokels ! -- There is also this network of pot farmers I know about --they help me figure it all out !


----------



## Keef

Got my seed starting cubes in !-- Wanna get some seed wet ? 

View attachment 20170502_180454_001.jpg


----------



## umbra

Must have been 92 yesterday. It stayed hot in the house most of the night. It hit 95 today and I turned on the a/c. It just seems May2 is a little early for a/c. I jumped in the pool...it was freezing.


----------



## Kraven

Yet to get that hot here, but it's coming and when it does......well lets say we never turn the A/C off...year round...never turned the heat on yet.


----------



## Keef

77 here right now with no air movement and overcast  --Like liquid air out there !-- I drained the hot tub but haven't cleaned and refilled it !-- Next several days gonna be rainy !-- Don't expect to get much accomplished !-- I need to see what day D.D. coming home - I need to make a hardware store run get some more boxes and stuff ! -- Got the 6th box of an 8 box rotation going into bloom on Friday !


----------



## Kraven

Thats a nice rotation. About time the first box is ready to smoke its time to take the next weeks box


----------



## Keef

Only thing Kraven is an 8 box rotation gonna need 9 boxes !-- 8×7 = 56 - most my stuff is close to 60 days maybe a little over  !-- I am not the best most dedicated trimmer -- I'd rather hack away at it steady instead of getting slammed with trimming !
Every Friday I'm moving a box to bloom -- Ready to smoke in maybe 2 weeks ? -- I hang the plant for about a week then take the bud off the vine and put it in open jars for about another week then it is usually ready to cap -- I still burp them once a week for awhile !--


----------



## umbra

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019TE0KSY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Kraven

I use my spin pro off and on, it gives a so so trim, not close to hand trimmed but will get you by if your trying to get through a bunch.


----------



## umbra

I was thinking for Keef and head stash mostly. More of a trim than a buzz cut. Here the trimmers shave the bud and shape it, not just trim it.


----------



## Keef

I'm coming up on a time when I need to get me a Rosen Press !-- I got some work to do before I got a process nailed down but I want to turn most of each harvest into hash and press the oil out -- I'll be doing it regularly and have a work table in mind --Making hash --pressing the oil and filling carts !-- I got no problem hand trimming the prettiest bud for head stash !-- So I don't think I need a trimming machine --If so I get one later !


----------



## Kraven

Oh heck no, they aint cuttin nothin off my gear that smokes. I like pretty buds too but when half your weight is in the sugars pile that kinda hurts. I'm glad someone finally posted, I have been waiting for a good while myself.


----------



## Keef

Really starting to look at Rosen Presses and the associated supplies seriously !


----------



## Keef

I thought Kraven's face was gonna fall off when thinking about that money hitting the floor from someone shaving bud !


----------



## Keef

D.D. I see U down there! -- Bring me another box when U come home !-- Don't act like U don't know what kind we use either !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Too funny not to post! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1493697548282.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hoeberry in da pipe tonight! 

View attachment 20170502_203849-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Oh snap DD, me and the wife are rolling.....she can so relate.


----------



## Keef

Might be funny to U but I seen that look on D.D. before !-- So that's  what it means ? -- I thought she was just thinking !-- I am offended !


----------



## Keef

Enjoy that Hoe Berry it's one I want to drop !-- She fine smoke but so lanky and I don't use nets and stuff !-- Hoe Berry a pain to grow !--Even when I put the Hoe Berry knot on them !


----------



## yarddog

I trim off what I need to.    If it's sugared, it gets smoked.


----------



## giggy

morning folks, hope everybody has a great day.



yarddog said:


> I trim off what I need to.    If it's sugared, it gets smoked.


dog i'm the same way, but i could use them sugar leaves to make hash and may start in the future. i made iso in the past but would really like to try for some bubble hash.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning potheads,,,get your butts up. Yehaaaaaaaaa
What up Giggy?


----------



## Kraven

Morning G, WH.

Off to do my trimming thing again. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## yarddog

giggy, i shook some dry ice hash from trim a few months ago. very nice bonus. and easy too.    and cheap.... right up your alley....


----------



## giggy

morning hopper and kraven. dog we have a grinder with a pollen catch but it is taking forever to get kief in it so the dry ice may be the thing.


----------



## Kraven

Real easy and quick, I always get well over 100g every time I shake out. Great meds for cooking with.


----------



## yarddog

its crazy simple. i use a net bag filter about 20 bucks or less. cant remember how much dry ice i used, but it cost me less than 12 bucks. 5 gal bucket and your trim/buds. a few seconds of shaking and you have a harvest bonus!!
i smoked a bowl last night, knocked me down good. the flavor is good too


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. If you saw how much trim I have, literally shopping bags filled with small bud and sugar trim. It will take me weeks to get thru it all if I work on it 10 hr a day. I can not smoke it all. Dispensaries buy it, but they would rather have either shatter or budder. So I smoke it instead. So easy to sprinkle some on some flowers. I use stainless steel sieves, also inexpensive but after they clog  just put in the dishwasher. The bubble bags are a pain to clean and start to fray quickly. Rose went out and bought some and gave them away as presents, lol.


----------



## yarddog

i can see the filter bags being ok for occasional use, but for multiple uses stainless is much better. umbra, i will swing by and help you load that trim in my saddlebags. I'm leaving now, should be there in 30 hours if i never stop for gas. lol


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone I hope you guys are all off to an excellent start I noticed late last night when I did one last check on the girls before I  came in  that a couple of them I had those pretty white powdery spots man this p.m. is a pain in the ***  I can't wait to finish getting this last room all closed in so than there breathing no air or anything from the garage itself it will all be  fresh ventilated  climate controlled air


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Umbra, what did I give away?   You need to send me that garbage sack of trim, i turn it into oil and send it back..win win. 

I'm getting the itch to go outdoors with a couple of plants...ok i want to do 6.. I want a huge supply of harlequin.  I am getting some very exciting feedback on a lady in Florida with a spinal tumor that needed to shrink before they could operate? She had a round of chemo and rad.   It did not shrink it at all according to mri.  Three months on the oil and IT IS SHRINKING PEEPS!!!! The doc said it could be a delayed reaction to chemo, she said um no that isn't it. He told her to do another round she said no thank you.  She has never used cannabis in her life..  She is a drop dead gorgeous 40 year old lady that is a natural woman,, has organics, worm bin, you know the type, I am so happy it has shrunk.  It was a mild oil too.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> 
> Umbra, what did I give away?   You need to send me that garbage sack of trim, i turn it into oil and send it back..win win.
> 
> I'm getting the itch to go outdoors with a couple of plants...ok i want to do 6.. I want a huge supply of harlequin.  I am getting some very exciting feedback on a lady in Florida with a spinal tumor that needed to shrink before they could operate? She had a round of chemo and rad.   It did not shrink it at all according to mri.  Three months on the oil and IT IS SHRINKING PEEPS!!!! The doc said it could be a delayed reaction to chemo, she said um no that isn't it. He told her to do another round she said no thank you.  She has never used cannabis in her life..  She is a drop dead gorgeous 40 year old lady that is a natural woman,, has organics, worm bin, you know the type, I am so happy it has shrunk.  It was a mild oil too.


 I love hearing good things happen to people when it comes to stuff like this


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C ! -- Overcast and 78 this morning -- We eat our trim !-- I decarb it and pack it into caps !-- Depending on the trim I take between 3-5 caps 3 times a day -- D.D. doesn't take as many as me but it adds up !-- We producing it about fast than we been using it until now !-- I played around with some one gallon hash bags and those small bags are a joke !-- Fact is if I'm gonna press oil I need to get good at shaking hash !-- I need me a work table set up so the work will flow with as little effort as possible !-- Only thing is I have to keep in mind that some days my left arm ain't gonna participate !-- It will just take some thought !
Smoking some that Purple Haze this morning waiting on my caps to kick in !-- Hope all have a good day !


----------



## umbra

Rose I think it was 1 of these,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014TMQTIG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Good morning everyone I hope you guys are all off to an excellent start I noticed late last night when I did one last check on the girls before I came in that a couple of them I had those pretty white powdery spots man this p.m. is a pain in the *** I can't wait to finish getting this last room all closed in so than there breathing no air or anything from the garage itself it will all be fresh ventilated climate controlled air


 My room is climate controlled and sealed and I still got pm. I also got rid of it with Eagle 20 fungicide and EM1 being sprayed on it and also adding EM1 to nutes as well. Since pm is systemic, it needs to be address as such. IMO the reason russet mites are so hard to kill, they burrow into the plant and it too becomes a systemic problem that can not be cured with a topical application alone.


----------



## Budlight

Umbra I looked all over here for that eagle 20 I can't get it here there's no suppliers here I would have to have one of you guys send it to me if I was to get some  The last time I had this issue  I gave the room and everyone in it a heavy dose of alcohol I lost quite a few girls but it did seem to clean everything up until now but it is spring so this is when the demons come out


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i still have two and use them when i have  an excess of pot, which hasn't happened in a while.  Good morning Giggy. 

View attachment DSCF4731.jpg


View attachment DSCF4720.jpg


View attachment DSCF4735.jpg


View attachment DSCF4724.jpg


View attachment DSCF4728.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Umbra I'm going  get some of that EM1 if I can by the sounds of it it's like Valtracks for herpes my poor girls have a plant version of herpes well looks like I'll have to track down some of that em1


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, i still have two and use them when i have  an excess of pot, which hasn't happened in a while.  Good morning Giggy.



 I really love those bleeding hearts Rose they remind me of my grandma's house I think I'm going to plant some of them outside this year


----------



## yarddog

beautiful Rosie!! Mr. Wilson is a mess. amazing flowers you have there. I love to see the native flowers in my region as much as the store bought. even an ugly ole sticker bush has a beautiful flower! 
 I love my dog's. I cannot imagine a life without animals. I get excited to come home and say hello to my dogs and cats. they all want to be acknowledged when my wife or I get home. People that don't have pets make me suspicious. lol..


----------



## Keef

Rose that fence wouldn't even slow Wilson down if he wanted out !-- He a pretty boy !-- Mine be doing some trick sleeping !-- They not morning dogs ! 

View attachment 20170503_102112-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog

budlight, if you need something form the states, i would be happy to pick up the leg work if you cover cost and shipping. just let me know.    i am not as close as some to your place, but the offer is there all the same.


----------



## Keef

Bud -- U need some EM1 !-- I don't understand why it works for me but it does noticeably so !-- I add 5 mils of this concentrate to every gallon of nute water !-- 

View attachment 20170503_102842-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Bud I ordered the Eagle 20 from Amazon. Not sure if importing to Canada is an issue or not. I wear a tyvex jump suit, chemical resistant gloves, respirator and face shield when I use it.


----------



## Kraven

Bud if you hit it with eagle 20 only do veg and make sure not to spray them a week before you flip them.....really need 60 days or so to get most of it out....it will leave a carcinogen behind but it is very minimal....but that is a concern if your sharing your meds. Best case is to just spray them down really good wait three days and hit them again good and then let them grow out and take cuts and throw the mother away.....that cut will still test positive, but its a good way to save prized genetic's. Also keep the room between 72-76f and drop the humidity below 40% while your fighting it. I have a rule, if i see it in veg i treat it and then quarantine it...if i see it in flower I pull the plant and destroy it before it gets the others sick too. If i have three weeks or less i will hit it with 1tsp dish soap and 1 tbsp of baking soda per gallon of water and give every spot and a good area around it a shot....try not to get it on the buds it will make them taste / smell funny.

If you have to clean it off the plants at harvest, call me. I'll walk you through it, it's a three step process but it can be done and the weed saved for the most part. I hate PM, it really sucks you got this on your hands. The only thing i have found to kill it is Eagle 20...but it's really expensive...a pint container is close to 300.00 US. Peace


Use 20 drops a gallon for your treatments


----------



## Keef

Powdery Mildew is from high humidity right ? -- Since my nute water is not exposed my RH stays right at 50% -- It doesn't go up and down with a watering cycle !-- I run a whole 2 month bloom cycle without a res change too !-- Only topping off !-- Don't know if it is because I run a live res or what ? --but if it ain't broke don't fix it !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra I looked all over here for that eagle 20 I can't get it here there's no suppliers here I would have to have one of you guys send it to me if I was to get some  The last time I had this issue  I gave the room and everyone in it a heavy dose of alcohol I lost quite a few girls but it did seem to clean everything up until now but it is spring so this is when the demons come out



I saw that a supplier was asked about shipping to Canada and the shipping is high, plus duty and tariff fees. The shipping was like $60. Customs maybe another $5 or $10.


----------



## Kraven

Rose  Wilson is getting big and the flowers look lovely. How is the vertigo today ?


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Bud if you hit it with eagle 20 only do veg and make sure not to spray them a week before you flip them.....really need 60 days or so to get most of it out....it will leave a carcinogen behind but it is very minimal....but that is a concern if your sharing your meds. Best case is to just spray them down really good wait three days and hit them again good and then let them grow out and take cuts and throw the mother away.....that cut will still test positive, but its a good way to save prized genetic's. Also keep the room between 72-76f and drop the humidity below 40% while your fighting it. I have a rule, if i see it in veg i treat it and then quarantine it...if i see it in flower I pull the plant and destroy it before it gets the others sick too. If i have three weeks or less i will hit it with 1tsp dish soap and 1 tbsp of baking soda per gallon of water and give every spot and a good area around it a shot....try not to get it on the buds it will make them taste / smell funny.
> 
> If you have to clean it off the plants at harvest, call me. I'll walk you through it, it's a three step process but it can be done and the weed saved for the most part. I hate PM, it really sucks you got this on your hands. The only thing i have found to kill it is Eagle 20...but it's really expensive...a pint container is close to 300.00 US. Peace
> 
> 
> Use 20 drops a gallon for your treatments



I paid $46 for a bottle. It will last a long time. The dilution rate was like 1ml per gal.


----------



## Rosebud

I am going in this morning Kraven for I hope my last treatment. I still feel like a dizzy broad, but it is 90 % better. Thanks for asking. I am very scared to go thru that treatment again but the PT says I am very tough and strong. lol  

Anything that changes the ph of the leaf will help powdery mildew. I used vinegar and potassium bicarb.  The Potassium is called Green Cure, it is organic and it  works but you got to destroy the leaves with it and spray often.  My humidity was 30 when i had pm last, so you can't really say it doesn't happen in low humidity it does.  Since I grow medicine i would never use anything like what you all are talking.  that is nuts.


----------



## umbra

After I sprayed with the Eagle 20, I waited about week and came back and sprayed the plants with the EM1. After 1 month I saw nothing, so I flipped them. But when I flush plants every 3rd or 4th watering I add EM1 to it. Check plants every day and still no issues showing. Rh is 40%, temp lights on 82 F, lights off 72 F. I let my temp get a little higher with lights on for the CO2 absorption rate when I force feed them with the biowave on.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose U answered my question !-- I think I'm start wiping the top of my boxes with a bleach solution once a week !-- I get some blue green algae around my aero baskets -- Does no harm but looks bad and that's  where a problem would start for me !-- At the separation between wet and dry !-- Ya'll got me thinking now !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I am going in this morning Kraven for I hope my last treatment. I still feel like a dizzy broad, but it is 90 % better. Thanks for asking. I am very scared to go thru that treatment again but the PT says I am very tough and strong. lol
> 
> Anything that changes the ph of the leaf will help powdery mildew. I used vinegar and potassium bicarb.  The Potassium is called Green Cure, it is organic and it  works but you got to destroy the leaves with it and spray often.  My humidity was 30 when i had pm last, so you can't really say it doesn't happen in low humidity it does.  Since I grow medicine i would never use anything like what you all are talking.  that is nuts.



You are correct about water ph, however it will only suppress it, it won't cure it.


----------



## Kraven

Agreed..... all the sodium bicarb / soap does is change the pH for about three days so spores cant attach and start new area. I can get by if im on it twice a day with just light sprays till harvest..... if i have three weeks or less, after that it seems to just finally get ahead of you. Did i say i hate PM


----------



## Keef

I run on room air -- That's  just what my humidity runs at naturally on room air -- Temperature?  --We usually have the A/C set on 76 -- Grow room runs about the same !-- I do have a little window unit shared by veg and bloom and couple fans !-- In the process of moving it to bloom ! -- Drop that temp at night and bring them colors out !-- 
Kinda in a pickle right now !-- I got plants need to go to bloom Friday and I got no box for them !--and I got 3 busted Mars Hydro lights -- One of them got to be working Friday and I'm have to get creative on the box thing !-- I got a couple old boxes might work for now ! -- Why I always wait till the last minute to do stuff ?


----------



## ness

Afternoon guys.  I will be cloning today.  And, I was wondering if it is alright to cut the top for cloning?  That is what I want to do.  

Rose beautiful flower.  Sure hoping your vertigo goes away today.  And, Wilson is become a big boy.  

Time to Wake and Bake.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> budlight, if you need something form the states, i would be happy to pick up the leg work if you cover cost and shipping. just let me know.    i am not as close as some to your place, but the offer is there all the same.



 That would be awesome man I greatly appreciate it I will keep you posted


----------



## Keef

Absolutely Ness !-- That's  how U shape a plant !-- Leave plenty on the base so the plant can recover and root that top !


----------



## yarddog

ness, i clip the top out, and several of the lower branches. I selectively trim a few lower's too and use them for cuts. that way i am trimming for structure, and taking cuts at the same time.


----------



## Keef

Shaping and taking cuts be 2 sides of the same coin like Dog said !-- I don't need each and every cut I can get anymore but I still hate throwing out what would be a nice clone ! -- Some plants I clone before I sex them !

Ness take more clones than U need !-- When they root ?--Keep the best! -- Leave the rest !--


----------



## Keef

Ness don't be like me !-- Write stuff down !-- Keep good labels on your plants so U know who is who !-- I do keep my labels straight !--


----------



## ness

Thank You YD and Keef.  I went ahead and clone nine out of ten.  Got the BPU X Bubb. left letting it grow a little more before cloning.  Sure hope I waited long enough and did not jump the gun in cloning the others.  Can't take it back now.  Did a mojo dance over them.  Now, I wait.  Well, it time to hit the one and only AI.  Just cracked a jar open and it seem stronger than the other jars.  That comes with age, right?  That outdoor grow last year sure did me right.  Still got one 32 oz jar and six 10 oz jars left.  That will tie me over until hopefully next harvest.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

I got no jars left Ness !-- I got enough squirreled away to get by !-


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon folks, Nothing to report, Except I am High.  Keef ya got me thinking I need a underground  hiding weed storage. And I do not have enough to think of hiding.


----------



## Keef

I'm going back to my old ways !-- I be burying jars all in the flower bed and stuff !-- Gonna put a .25 auto loader in one them jars in case somebody ever make me dig them up !-- Then again if U think I bury sheet in my flower bed ? --Come see !-- Might not be but one jar  in the flower bed with a .25 buried out there !-- I didn't think it was time that I needed to think about such things Hippy !-- I was wrong !-- Have at least 2 stashes !


----------



## Keef

2 more boxes and bloom be where I want for now !-- Few weeks and I be kicking it ! 

View attachment 20170503_173257.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Looks like you be right back on top in no time. Looks like some jars be filled soon.


----------



## Keef

Yep Hippy !-- 2 more boxes and there be a weekly harvest !-- Started thinking about Friday being harvest move new box to bloom day -- I'm changing to Wednesday before it gets going good !-- Looks like veg can keep up !-- The plants will still be small for awhile but that'll change in time !-- Funny girl D.D. already got me !-- She sent me a case of empty jars ! -- I'll need them but the timing kinda sucked!


----------



## Kraven

Evenin y'all....another day of trimming done. Last day tomorrow and then the new cycle begins 

Looking good Keef, 
HIYA'S NES :heart: I hardly see you anymore.
Wood, I bury my money not my pot 

A little NSA Fat for the evening


----------



## WeedHopper

Check this out


----------



## WeedHopper

My Bud light is hitting the vapp pen. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- Don't let Bud get too high !-- 

Guess I'll have to make do with ole Nurse Larry here ! 

View attachment 20170503_185331-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopper Been thinking of taking a road trip to the Weed friendly state for a few of those.
Kravens If and when, I bury money it will be gold and silver.
 Howdy YD. 
Keef I would Hit That.


----------



## Keef

It would hit U back Hippy !-- Those cartridges are nice !-- I have a tendency to hit them too hard too many times though !-- Peoples gonna want them though !-- Being a farmer I get a choice and maybe it's  just me but I do like a pipe of fine flowers !


----------



## Kraven

I sold all my gold when it was 1600 an oz. I'll start buying back a little here and there. I prefer silver tbh, much lighter and holds it value a bit steadier.


----------



## Keef

Never had any gold !-- Seems I spent most of my life starting over !--About every 10 years all hell breaks loose and the life I/we had changes radically !-- House burned down so we moved to Louisiana -- Fell and shattered my face and got thrown out with the trash !-- Hurricane tried to kill us !-- Little things like that !
Life's a journey not a destination !-- No matter what U have it can be gone tommorrow !--


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> I sold all my gold when it was 1600 an oz. I'll start buying back a little here and there. I prefer silver tbh, much lighter and holds it value a bit steadier.



I have some silver coins stashed and still have a few dragon coins. Not that many people collect platinum, have a few oz of Rhodium too. 1 of my watches is rhodium.


----------



## Keef

Most of what I got is between my ears !-- I'm not a  survivalist or whatever they call themselves these days !-- I don't got any gold buried or other shiny things !--I grow fine weed that people will trade gold for !-- I make pretty good liquor !--- People will trade U stuff for it even if money was worthless !-- I got a few other skills picked up in the army and what not !-- I know how to make little boom or BIG BOOM !-- I can cut U open and remove a bullet or fix an injury-- and U probably live !-- So Yep I can also skin a buck and run a trotline too !-- Take everything I got and I'll just get more ! --Someone take your gold it's gone !-- U can't grow or make more ! -- Pot farmers is crazy we be O.K. !


----------



## Keef

I have some strange memory of something called monoatomic gold or something like that !-- What is it and where U got it ?

I see U down there Nick !-- I was worried U was dead !


----------



## Keef

Umbra that kind of gold ? --Is that another one them things like pulse detonation engines I'm  not post to talk about ?


----------



## umbra

Its a mineral. Some people eat it.


----------



## umbra

When I did pacemakers and stents it was with platinum. There are only certain types of metal that can be implanted in the human body. Platinum is one of them. They had other applications that they did with platinum. They had an unusual platinum alloy where they sprayed molten zirconium and imbedded into the ingot of platinum.


----------



## Budlight

Good evening everyone  definitely was a pretty crazy day around here today time to kick back relax I'm puff  on a few fat ones  now that I got the AC installed


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ?

Tricky Umbra !-- Not a word about room temperature superconductors !-- People eat it ? -- O.K. !-- If U say so !
Making my music selection for the night !-- Derek and the Dominos -Layla ?- Rolling Stones -- Gimme Shelter ?-- Styx -- Grand Illusion ? -- Maybe just all of them !-- 

Eat it ? -- Ha !


----------



## umbra

http://www.monatomicgold.com/


----------



## Keef

I Forgot about that Umbra !-- $29 Doesn't sound like it has much gold of any kind in it though ?-


----------



## Keef

What was that other strange substance I read about ? -- Helium 3 ?-- Something to do with nuclear energy ?


----------



## Keef

I think I'm going to bed! -- Bout an hour we got a line of strong storms moving thru !-- Later !


----------



## umbra

The ICF reactor uses deuterium


----------



## yarddog

morning guys. rain today, good day to take the truck to work. i am getting fired up to swap to a manual gearbox. I told myself i would not do the swap until my automatic bites the dust, should have another 30-50k miles left in it, and at 4k miles a year i think i will be fine for a while yet.    it will give me a chance to source my parts for the swap at a good price. my plan is to swap to a 6 speed gearbox and swap from rear differential from 3.23 to a 3.73 final drive. then at some point pull the 4.3 v6 and drop n a 6.0 v8.   i got to say, this little v6 is a mule. pulls a 6k pound Kabota tractor pretty good. i am impressed with the amount of torque it puts out. better than some of the smaller prissy v8's.  My main reason for the swap is i need more truck, but i like what i have and its paid for. plus i can rebuild a manual gearbox, i don't work on auto's.      So i smoked a bowl of the speediest stuff i got before heading to work.   i think its working!!


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, done had my bake and now having my wake. strong and black, and no sugar.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh ! Where my pipe ? -- I be back !


----------



## yarddog

giggy, i like the first cup with cream and sugar, the second cup is always black. unless i have one cup then its black.   I love good coffee.  my job has crappy coffee.   haha


----------



## Keef

I'm spoiled !--If coffee don't come out a Kuerig I don't want any !-- Newman's Own -- Special Blend -- Sweetened with  turbinato --(That granulated brown sugar !) -- No cream !--


----------



## umbra

Ha ha, good morning OFC. I drink my coffee with raw sugar and chocolate cherry Bailey's cream.  I was going to tell you I like my coffee, the same way I like the women in my life...dark and bitter, but I really don't like my coffee that way.


----------



## Keef

I been quietly  gathering the stuff for a still !-- I need to pick up an adapter at the hardware store and I'll have everything I need ! -- Gonna need alcohol for RSO !-- No sense in buying it if I can make it !-- Make me some dam sugar liquor !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Ha ha, good morning OFC. I drink my coffee with raw sugar and chocolate cherry Bailey's cream.  I was going to tell you I like my coffee, the same way I like the women in my life...dark and bitter, but I really don't like my coffee that way.



Hahaha that's definitely a good one my friend


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone almost time to get at it


----------



## DirtyDiana

That's about all I got this morning after a very busy night! Having a little White Widow to ease me down.  You all have a good day & may the 4th be with you! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1493907398872.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose's Purple Haze on the left and Umbra's  White Indica on the right !-- Decisions -- Decisions !-- One thing for sure something bout to get smoked ! 

View attachment 20170504_095831-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Hay keef this is what I'm starting my day with


----------



## umbra

whenever I can't decide which nug to smoke first, I mix the 2 together


----------



## Keef

I love some bud porn !-- 

Mixed together Umbra ? -- Why not ? 

Bud we got Strawberry seed maturing on the vine !


----------



## Rosebud

Hey guys, I am better!!!! WOOHHOO, had my last treatment yesterday. please god make it never come back..
I drink bullet coffee.. not for the faint of heart... Butter and high octane MCT..  Dark and bitter Umbra? LOL, i guess i like mine light and nice.  or dark and nice... 

Keef, i be running to oregon to get another bottle of everclear.. but the machine gives back all but a bit. so no big deal.  
Thanks you guys for being nice to me when i was so damn sick. thank you.


----------



## Keef

I'm glad U feel better Rose !-- U tried smoking yet ? -- I think the  brewing and distilling are just me trying to add another skill !-- We had a cold front move thru with the storm last night !-- Chilly 67 degrees out there !
I think I better scrap up something to decarb for caps -- Not moving especially well this morning !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i am proud of the way you are using your arm even if it rebels. I bet it gets stronger with use.. You know what i hate? I hate when you go to your trainer and tell her my hamstring is killing me... so what does she do? She works the heck out it and it gets better, same with my left arm that is a little like yours. I really hate that it helps to hurt the right way.  pt.
I guess i better go check folks in at the door..  people that say mp is slowing down should be checking people in... they would change their tune... lots of new folks this spring.. and lots of spammers too.


----------



## Keef

Some days are tough Rose but I got my medicine !-- 

View attachment 20170504_123034.jpg


View attachment 20170504_123109-1.jpg


View attachment 20170504_122949-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Oh wow, I slept the whole day. VA issued me a new doc for my head....he decides to switch up my meds a bit.....told him it's been working fine for 15 years...oh well he changes them anyway so "I can try it out". 48 hours and out of that time I have slept a total of 12 hrs. I was so tired today and weird-ed out from lack of sleep that I finally just took my meds the way I usually take them and wow, slept like a baby and feel great now....me and the shrink are gonna have to come to terms over this soon. Ahh the trials and tribulations of mental illness


----------



## Keef

I don't trust doctors cause I worked with too many priviledged a**holes whose daddy  bought them  a medical degree !-- I need to see a doctor --I ain't there for him to tell me what to do !-- If he can convince me his treatment is what I need them we'll give it a try !-- This my body !-- I make the decisions about what happens to it --Not someone else !-- 
Kraven -- mental illness and senility  ? -- It doesn't discriminate !-- It can affect everyone from the president on down !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. sent it to me !-- I so understand ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Keef

Ain't nothing wrong with some fried CKN !


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha i fully understand


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks, Keef I had to jack DD pic. I was crying from laughter. Still waiting on Post Office Bud.


----------



## Keef

No problem Hippy !-- Mane that note pretty much tells the story of my life !-- I can get in trouble without even trying !--


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Evening Folks, Keef I had to jack DD pic. I was crying from laughter. Still waiting on Post Office Bud.



all good hippy hope your having a good day :48:


----------



## Keef

Tommorrow  be D.D. and I anniversary !-- Been married since 1890 !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Tommorrow  be D.D. and I anniversary !-- Been married since 1890 !--


That be a long time there buddy. You better hide the rolling pins and cast iron.


----------



## Keef

Dam auto correct !-- Wasn't what I meant !--What date did I mean ? --  Now I'm confused ! -- Maybe it was 1990 ? -- I can't remember that far back !
-- I got enough sense to see the hole I'm digging for myself so I might better just shut up !-- She be in tommorrow !-- Hopes she brings me a new scooter -- and some lights !


----------



## WoodHippy

Happy Anniversary to you Both. But it was funny in your defense. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Bud All is good here, Working on some a Auction for IC 91, 91 Dragon and SR 91
He was sending SR 91 for free. With this one and what I got. I send my half SR 91 down South.


----------



## Keef

We've had some good times Hippy !-- I had to teach her how to smoke weed !-- I got very high trying to show her how to inhale !-- She got good at it now !--  I'm not liking this being apart stuff but it has to be this way for now !-- 

I got all the heavy lifting and building mostly out the way !-- 2 more boxes and lights and the rotation rolls !
Getting ready to run a box or 2 of Nurse Larry in a couple weeks !-- Then the plan is one week -- One box one variety !-- I got some fine girls coming along too -- Gonna be leaning on Nightshade -- Mazar soon !-- See what they got ? 
Bud I'll supply the pollen next time !-- Sitting on 2 nice boys down here !-- Black Berry Snow Lotus probably be the first male I bloom !-- See what he got ?


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Evening Bud All is good here, Working on some a Auction for IC 91, 91 Dragon and SR 91
> He was sending SR 91 for free. With this one and what I got. I send my half SR 91 down South.



 I've heard good things about that 91 Dragon


----------



## Budlight

Got my madscientist cheesecake  today I can't wait to pop these baby's  hope everyone's having a good evening so far :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Holly Cow Bud you sending my VCD in to over drive. Night All.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -- Big crowds on the streets this weekend ?


----------



## umbra

Hot today...hit 101. Too early for it that hot. Jumped in the pool, it was freezing. Sat in the a/c and smoked some Durban poison and drinking beer most of the day.


----------



## Keef

Been like winter here !-- Only got up to 80 with a hard wind !-- I mostly hauled water today between tokes !-- Used up all my RO water so ran water all day --One gallon every 15 minutes !-- Got everybody topped off to the max and filled up my buckets and bottles for next week !-- The pharming for the week is pretty much done !-- Took some Nightshade and Mazar clones and be taking some Snow Deseil cuts tomorrow! -- I gotta find some way to organize what I got !-- I be needing some kind of system! --


----------



## Keef

I've said before that I run a live res. -- I got a decision to make -- This Hydroguard is good enough and reasonable ($75 a gallon ) but the Voodoo Juice is about $280 a gallon !-- Sheet is good but Dam it's  expensive! -- Do U think I could inoculate a new box with some nute water from a healthy box ? -- The Voodoo Juice is just an inoculate with a whole mess of beneficial bacteria and stuff !-- Only problem I can see is if a bad bug starts thriving and I add it to other boxes !-- Probably won't happen but it could !-- Is the extra cost worth the peace of mind ? 

View attachment 20170504_205247.jpg


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twfKnGTQRZQ[/ame]


----------



## Keef

I was listening to that earlier Kraven !- - I was reminded by the events of the day  of Pink Floyd's "Dogs of War " -- 
Seems to be a long ways between that and Comfortably Numb ! - Dogs of War are men of hate -- With no cause --We don't discriminate !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Tommorrow  be D.D. and I anniversary !-- Been married since 1890 !--



Happy Anniversary Bro,,,,POOR POOR DD. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with some fried CKN !



Keef do you eat the Chickens Pecker too? :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> giggy, i like the first cup with cream and sugar, the second cup is always black. unless i have one cup then its black.   I love good coffee.  my job has crappy coffee.   haha



I finally can drink coffee again,,,yehaaaaaaaaa
I started taking Calcium and Magnesium,,and no more problems.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
What up Hopper ? -Chicken ain't got no pecker !-- U know what that white stuff on top of Chicken sheet is ?

More ckn sheet !


----------



## yarddog

hopper, so it turns out you had a cal/mag issue. lmao.    you taking cal/mag bro?!


----------



## Kraven

Yup, bet he was lookin a little light around the edges. Glad to hear WH.


----------



## giggy

morning everybody happy fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> hopper, so it turns out you had a cal/mag issue. lmao.    you taking cal/mag bro?!



Yesser that and Potassium. I haven't felt this good in along time. its freaking amassing bro.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !--
> What up Hopper ? -Chicken ain't got no pecker !-- U know what that white stuff on top of Chicken sheet is ?
> 
> More ckn sheet !



Yes he does little brother,,its what he pecks with. What kinda Chickens you been hanging out with,,poor things. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Yup, bet he was lookin a little light around the edges. Glad to hear WH.



Thank You. I feel much much better. Its weird how a deficiency in a Mineral can rock your world so drastically.


----------



## umbra

Good morning and happy fryday. Cooling off today. Durban poison topped with hash and some joe, join me.


----------



## giggy

WeedHopper said:


> Yesser that and Potassium. I haven't felt this good in along time. its freaking amassing bro.


i was low on k and had to take some big horse pills, glad it's done well till next test time that is. they also hit me with vit d for awhile as well.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Clones are doing good.  Still a little limp but coming around.

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Keef and DD.  

Have a good day, it's 420 up in here and a cup of coffee.:bong2:


----------



## Budlight

Good day everyone hope everyone's having an awesome Friday :banana:


----------



## Kraven

Taking these pretty girls down today.


----------



## Keef

Makes me jealous Kraven ! -- 

I'm working on lights today !-- I think I got 1 of 3 back online !-- It ain't gonna be no "Reflector Series " anymore but it should work fine !-- The man that designed these lights was a sick man !-- Why U have to make it difficult on Keef ? -- I got your number now !-- I fix them my way !


----------



## Keef

They do not want U to take these lights apart to fix them !-- I threw out (lost) the on /off switches -- They had the Reflectors sandwiched between the frame and light board with 50,000 little plastic screws holding them together !-- Got rid of about half the Bull stuff they over designed into it !--


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Taking these pretty girls down today.



 Wow buddy those girls look really good I really like the colours in them


----------



## Keef

4:20 @ my house !-- afternoon caps kicking in !-- I got a cup of coffee a full pipe and a plan!


----------



## Kraven

I'm packed for 420, only 20 more mins now


----------



## Keef

Burn baby burn !

Tahoe OG in da house ! 

View attachment 20170505_144523-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

U got to practice a lot for 4:20 Kraven !-- I always be practicing !-- Practice make perfect ?

D.D. up and be headed home soon !


----------



## Rosebud

went and got my hair cut and the vertigo came back when my head was in the shampoo bowl.  Went to pt for another treatment. I am very disappointed... maybe it will be short lived.
Keef, glad dd is coming home, give her a hug from me. Happy Cinco de mayo


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose,,,hope it goes away soon. Ya know me and the misses Love miss Rose.


----------



## Keef

Hopper it's not 5 yet what U doing off work ? 

Will do Rose !-- She dragging !- It's 3:30 and it's  a 3 1/2 hours drive so I expect her about 10 tonight !-- We been married a few years I know how she be !--


----------



## Keef

UPS man hates me !-- With good reason !-- Why should I go to the store and haul stuff home when he bring it right to my door ? -- Still gotta go get cold stuff !-- 

View attachment 20170505_154742.jpg


----------



## Keef

And Amazon Prime be thy name !


----------



## Kraven

Darn Rose, thats a bummer, hoping this spell will be short lived. Hugs sent your way. :heart:


----------



## Keef

U know when U high and start wondering about stuff ? --I been fascinated by how different plants be and how they bud looks different !-- See what I mean ? 

View attachment 20170505_160334-1.jpg


View attachment 20170505_160318-1.jpg


View attachment 20170505_160215-1.jpg


View attachment 20170505_160258-1.jpg


View attachment 20170505_160232-1.jpg


View attachment 20170505_160848-1.jpg


View attachment 20170505_160807-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Most of those have at least 2 weeks to finish !


----------



## umbra

looking good Keef


----------



## Kraven

Nice plants keef, good n frosty.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --Top one is Rose's Purple Haze and the bottom one is Master Kush but  U bred the rest !-- I'm just a dam pot farmer !-- I can't get anything out them that is not in thier genetics !-- Whatever it is U do when making breeding decisions ? -- Keep doing it !


----------



## Keef

Why is it some get frosty early ? Others slowly build up trichs and  come on strong at the end ? -- Love this plant!


----------



## Keef

Kraven I got a gallon of Apple Vinegar  back there !-- Seems when U learn to make liquor U also learn how to make vinegar ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening folks, Bud and Keef Green Santa fly tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Evening folks, Bud and Keef Green Santa fly tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great evening.



sweet thank you so much man hope your having a good day


----------



## Keef

I'll keep my eyes open Hippy !

Umbra I got 6 little  King Louie  plants and 4 Box of Chocolate babies !-- I got my seed starting cubes and I'm start some them Temple -x- BPU soon ! -- 

Bud Strawberry seed pods getting fat !-- Doesn't look like as many from the B.B. King but we'll see !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'll keep my eyes open Hippy !
> 
> Umbra I got 6 little  King Louie  plants and 4 Box of Chocolate babies !-- I got my seed starting cubes and I'm start some them Temple -x- BPU soon ! --
> 
> Bud Strawberry seed pods getting fat !-- Doesn't look like as many from the B.B. King but we'll see !



Sweet buddy you'll have to post a pic of it later I love the way they swell up from the seeds


----------



## Keef

I do that Bud -- Not as many seed as I expected but it'll be enough !-- Last time I bred ? -- Everybody got pollinated !-- I'm hoping there will be the stray seed or 2 on some the other girls !


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Taking these pretty girls down today.


 

Kraven that is one good looking plant.  I bet it smoke nice to.  Have a good day.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> U know when U high and start wondering about stuff ? --I been fascinated by how different plants be and how they bud looks different !-- See what I mean ?


 

Keef beautiful bud porn all looking pretty.  Great work.  Keef the last plant is that one plant?


----------



## Keef

Evening Ms. Ness !-- That last pic is just one plant !--She the sister to the feminized Master Kush seed I sent U ! -- I think this the 2nd  time I run the Masta! -- I'm figuring it out !-- Lost my stash so I'm looking forward to the harvest !- 
D.D. made it home and she brought some weed I'd sent with her !-- No need to rush the harvest !-- We be just fine !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Try to sleep but it not working right now.  The temperature is going down to 49 tonight.  Got to get the heat source going.  Since the heat is hand regulate, I'll be up and down tonight checking the heat temp.  Until, I get it right.  Right, now, the temp is 82 and the hum. is 47 which I do not like.  These last two days have felt like fall.  It's been overcast and raining off and on.  Cold and damp.


----------



## ness

Keef I'm glad DD make it home.  When, you get your scooter will you take a picture of it?  I sure hope you work on that side car for your pooches. That will be a sight for ones eyes.


----------



## ness

TJ is going to the Wild Hog Festive tomorrow with the three remaining pups.  I sure hope they will fine new homes.  I just can not have another dog.  But, I will if I have to.


----------



## ness

Keef you and DD have a great night.  It must feel good to smoke with someone.  TJ doesn't smoke anymore.  What can you say.  When, Rose's NL gets harvest I'm going to see if he will smoke it.  I have heard great thing about her.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> went and got my hair cut and the vertigo came back when my head was in the shampoo bowl. Went to pt for another treatment. I am very disappointed... maybe it will be short lived.
> Keef, glad dd is coming home, give her a hug from me. Happy Cinco de mayo


 

Rose that is awful news.  Hope it goes away fast.  Have you decided what your going to grow outside or are you not going to grow a outside garden this year?


----------



## ness

Goodnight OFC.  Sleep tight.:farm:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC, Daughter came by last night. Still foggy headed. Vaped some wax. Smoked a pre rolled cone Sunshine daydream. And still have to try the Gummys. I Need a road trip west.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !

Hippy sounds like U gonna be needing to get up to snuff on making extracts !-- U get a chance take a look at Skunkpharm.com -- They show U how with recipes for Gummies ,lollipops and other stuff !

It would be nice if these caps would kick in --I musta slept wrong or something !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,
thank you, ness. I am not sure what we will do outside, except i want a HUGE harlequin for my peeps medicine. Harlequin is in of all of the oil i make, so I would like a ton. A pound would be great. 2 would be greater. ha

Woodhippy, you be hung over for days. lol  enjoy your daughter.. Have a good Saturday...ya'll


----------



## Budlight

I was watching the round table last night on YouTube and let me tell you what a good show   I tell you they have a lot of good advice and tips for us all coming into summer for inside grows and outside grows I sure love that show I learn a lot from it hope everyone's having a good day today 

https://youtu.be/nTzWkaar_hE


----------



## WoodHippy

Package out of my hands. Keef 3 days for you. Bud Not sure. Got to go mow grass Be by Later, Oh yeah D.D. I have not got to AK48 yet, Half of what I have is in the Pack. Keef the pack marked P P and CJ are fem beans the rest are Regs


----------



## Keef

Green Santa seed run ? --Come on down ! -- Thanks Hippy !-- Later U tell me what those initials stand for ?--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Inspected the grow.  Keef is doing a great job. Told him to clean it up a little back there, but keep on doing what you're doing with those plants. And, as for this Hoeberry plant-- Hoe no!  That girl is stretchy, lanky & all over the place. She smokes great, but so do many other varieties that work better for our environment. Umbra, The White x Nepal is a definite keeper; she is compact, full of bud & just beautiful.  The GDP x BPU is the whitest, frostiest  bud I have ever seen!  Just great genetics Umbra. Rose, that "Purple Haze" is a beautiful plant with the prettiest purple colors coming thru at the end & it is one of my favorites to smoke. And I have to give kudos to our long living White Widow --  two words describing her effects, time warp!  Nice growing Keef!


----------



## WeedHopper

Im smoking some Tangerine DD,,does that count as a good deed?  Yehaaaaaaaaaa
I dreamed that i growed it......


----------



## Keef

Got to be 4:20 somewhere !
What up Hopper ? -- Gave that woman a Keef size dose of caps !-- Looks like a wobble head ! - That's  how U get 4 more boxes and 2 more lights ! -- Wonder if she gonna remember ordering them ?-- With that though the grow is complete until I decide to double the grow !-- Probably where I'm be for awhile  !-- I can double up on a dime !-- Now do I wait for the starting gun or not ? --


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Hippy is ready to make caps, Temp and Time. I am on my first edible ever. I need to ingest more. Going to through steaks on the grill.  I ate a quarter of a 100 mg gummy. I could do this at work.


----------



## ston-loc

Happy World Naked Gardening Day!!! Made bath bombs and cbd canna caps. Now twisting a sour tangie cone for the show tonight :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

WNGD I can see it now, I keep my cloths on. Better for all of us. Hippy think about more gummy And finish the Sunshine cone.  Good Idea Ston


----------



## Keef

Ston-loc in da house !--- I thought everyday was naked gardening day ?

Hippy -- I use 240 degrees for half hour !-- I give it a few extra minutes to come up to temp !-- Let me know how 25 mg. do U ? -- That's  a good dose for even me ! -- Bout perfect really !


----------



## Budlight

ston-loc said:


> Happy World Naked Gardening Day!!! Made bath bombs and cbd canna caps. Now twisting a sour tangie cone for the show tonight :48:



 I would definitely have to say those bath bombs have my interest  definitely think I need to learn a little more about them  are they good for lake achy joints and stuff like that


----------



## DirtyDiana

Idk..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492820576949.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay im naked ,,,,and this thing definitely looks like it needs some water . :rofl:


----------



## Keef

U so funny Hopper !-- I almost went skinny drippy in the surf but 2 words  stopped me flat !-- Fish Bait !-- No I'm keeping my clothes on !
What U think the White Widow or the B.B. King ? 

View attachment 20170506_185553-1-1.jpg


View attachment 20170506_185946-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Who cares Smoke it.  I am  3 hr in. Smoked some weed to. Could use another dose, Or maybe not.


----------



## Keef

I know Hippy !-- That's exactly what I thought so I got some of each in the pipe !-- Took me some more caps and doing fine !-- Did U eat something with that Gummies ?


----------



## ston-loc

Keef said:


> Ston-loc in da house !--- I thought everyday was naked gardening day ?
> 
> Hippy -- I use 240 degrees for half hour !-- I give it a few extra minutes to come up to temp !-- Let me know how 25 mg. do U ? -- That's  a good dose for even me ! -- Bout perfect really !



It's like 420 for regular people. We still celebrate even though we do daily


----------



## ston-loc

Budlight said:


> I would definitely have to say those bath bombs have my interest  definitely think I need to learn a little more about them  are they good for lake achy joints and stuff like that



Yup yup, muscle relaxer and turns them sore body parts to jello :stoned:


----------



## Kraven

Wow did the o'l hippy have a get together today. Rose, he say's hi


----------



## Rosebud

My boy Ston~ is in the house, don't make me get my nakid gardening picture out... Did you tell me 5 feet between plants?

Kraven, tell my friend hi for me too. Glad you had a good safety meeting.


----------



## ston-loc

Rosebud said:


> My boy Ston~ is in the house, don't make me get my nakid gardening picture out... Did you tell me 5 feet between plants?
> 
> Kraven, tell my friend hi for me too. Glad you had a good safety meeting.



Don't make me bust out my nekid gardening pic!  hahaha

Holes are closer edge to edge, but once you plant, the trunks are about 5' apart 3' wide by 2' deep. Center of holes 5' apart :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Rose is the vertigo better yet ?  And fosure I'll tell him :ciao:


----------



## Budlight

ston-loc said:


> Yup yup, muscle relaxer and turns them sore body parts to jello :stoned:



 Sweet thanks for the info man I'm definitely going to have to figure out how to either get some or make some of these :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks. 25 mg let me sleep well. Keep me not hurting for 8 hours.  Have trim and popcorn bud in the oven.  Wifey puts ginseng in her coffee been saving the gel caps. Use them to try this out.


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody hope all are well. i got some things to do today i'll check back in later.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all....wake and bake :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- Working on figuring out which way is up !

Hippy I got a few caps !-- This the way to go ! 

View attachment 20170507_081217.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy U gonna have to find your own dosage on caps !-- Good trim and 2-3 might be a dose but it could also be 4-5 !-- Take will oil or food !-- I'm not much of a breakfast guy so I chase my caps with a spoon of coconut oil !-- I take a dose first thing in the morning then have coffee and chase down my pipe !-- A dose mid afternoon and an hour or so before sleep !--


----------



## WoodHippy

I started with 2 with oil. Smoked a little. Got 30 caps made up. Enough decarbed to make 30 more. Its good medicine.


----------



## Keef

Yes it is Hippy ! --Take 2 more !-- U a pot farmer U got no excuse for not taking caps or edibles regularly !-- No matter what's  wrong it helps !-- U want a dose that will slow U down some without melting U !-- I like to get melted sometimes myself !-- Smoke less weed when U take caps too !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning O. F. C. Home day...got a fresh coat of snow in the mountains this a.m........:48:....


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone I hope you guys are all off to a good start


----------



## Keef

Feeling lazy today !-- Watching my Sunday news shows !-- Don't worry I'm not gonna say anything about politics !-- I guess I need to look something up -- What does "Sealed Indictment " mean anyway ?


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. It went from over 100 F the other day to barely hitting 60 today. Found a dispensary that thinks they can under cut everyone on price. Saw some deals that I can't just ignore, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Spill umbra, what did you get?

 Mr Cane, are you kidding me? we had 90 last week and 49 this morning... I would jump if i saw more snow...  

Keef, nanananan good bye!! ya know?   Should be interesting.

Good morning everyone, it is beautiful.out there.


----------



## Rosebud

Don't forget to vote for BOTM please.


----------



## Keef

U worse than me Rose !-- 

Wish we had a weed pharmacy !--Not that I need anything it's just the principle of there being a weed store !-- One day Ole Keef he get to smoke his first legal joint !--


----------



## Keef

I have a learning disability -- Last time I couldn't even find the choices for BOTM !-- I'm not saying it's the site I just have problems with computer stuff !-- I don't understand so how can I explain it to others !-- For me to talk on the phone it better be life or death !-- Changed my answering message to "If U want a response U should text me !-- I don't listen to my phone message either but if it makes U feel better leave a message "


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Spill umbra, what did you get?
> 
> Mr Cane, are you kidding me? we had 90 last week and 49 this morning... I would jump if i saw more snow...
> 
> Keef, nanananan good bye!! ya know?   Should be interesting.
> 
> Good morning everyone, it is beautiful.out there.


Rose it was there that glow of fresh  snow in the mountains ... nights are still cool over here..coolest wettest spring on record......hope you are well


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Yup just had to do it.  Have a new pup to the family.  Get a picture soon.  YD, I name her Luna.  That's your dog name , right?  My mind is short term, so, I forget a lot.  When, I seen the name Luna on the dog list of names.  It just got stuck to her. She looks like a Luna.   

It's TJ fault.  When he went to the Hog Festive, He left her be hind.  She was howling and carrying on.  I bought her in the house, and it was all over but the crying.  

It's time for a hit.:48:


----------



## Keef

77 here and headed towards 85 this afternoon !-- Blue Sky and light wind !-- I miss my scooter !-- We working on a replacement ! -- D.D.asked if I wanted a real motorcycle or another scooter !-- 2 wheels with around 250 cc engine is close enough for me !-- Kinda liked the wide tires on the scooter it rode well on the beach !


----------



## ness

Cane, I miss the snow coming from New England.  Snow is fun.  Well, except if you have to move it.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, there is a title called BOTM  go in there and in the first post i tell you where to click to see the entries.   then just vote... you got this.  And yes, that would be something if i was worse than you... we all need goals.


----------



## Keef

I'm a big boy !-- I voted for BOTM !-- 

Maybe next month I play ? 

View attachment 20170507_125618-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

You should have been "playing" all along.. nice up there.


----------



## Kraven

Fosure keef, your gear just as respectable as everyone else's....Umbra's BOC with the fade is a really good looking shot.


----------



## WoodHippy

Rosebud said:


> You should have been "playing" all along.. nice up there.


  Yep Rose is right, And to think your playing with a stacked deck


----------



## Keef

I like that Box of Chocolate too Kraven! -- I got 4 BOC babies kicking it back there !-- I don't know about the BOTM -- I'm just not that competitive !-- This is what I do-- if U like it --fine --if U don't -- fine !-- It pleases me ! -- Couple weeks bloom will be full and the rotation rolling then I need to turn my attention to making feminized seed !-- We coming up on the time for Keef to throw down on making tetraploids !-- Just need the right plant !-- Just the one I know is there !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef  Decided 2 cap would be to much at work. Trying 1 After Lunch.  Kraven that Grass Monkey Looks great is it your work. Would love to add it to the roster.  Umbra your BOC looks Boutique type High End.
Hippy on caps and ladders are Iffy. Need new coax to a Antenna.( lower 40 ft pole, Climb on roof, Install Coax, Raise 40 ft pole. ) Got it done. Had to stop twice due to jello legs while pushing up the pole.


----------



## Keef

Hippy getting down with the caps !-- Just put the end of the cable in your mouth and shimmy right on up that pole and hook up the dam wire sissy man !-- Like I tell people sometimes --" Sure U can do it when U straight and sober but can U do it when U fried ?-- Give me that cable !-- I do it !


----------



## Keef

We could just use a grinder or chainsaw and drop that pole like a tree !-- Hook the wire up and stand the pole back up in a new hole ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Ok Keef you shimmy up the pole then you got to unhook the coax. That is 8 feet from the pole that is 2 1\2 inch's around. Whole Antenna is 16 ft long.  Not enough weed in the world.


----------



## WoodHippy

Comes down Easy. Gravity, Just pushing a 16 ft Antenna, Rotor. Back to 40 ft mark. Got go check the Baby Back ribs.


----------



## Keef

D.D. headed back to Austin this evening !-- I don't like her being gone but it's  best right now !-- 

Hippy I gotta do something I picked a fight with the cable company and got no cable anymore !-- I got one them cheap air antenna and it ain't cutting it !-- Got to be some kind of system where I could have T.V off the Internet !-- I heard about this sling T.V. and others but I don't know nothing about it !-- O.F.C. should teach me these things !-- I like watching my news and music !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef you should not need much to get over the air channels. Anything outdoor should do it.
After the Ribs More caps. 

View attachment 572017ribs.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy I get bunches of Spanish language and Jesus shows ! --Not a fan !-- I just got spoiled with cable !-- 
Caps ? --Sounds good !-- D.D. just left and I'm bummed out !


----------



## mrcane

4:20 Warm up....:48:.....this afternoons menu N.L.
Yumm....WH...looks tasty..


----------



## Kraven

420
520
620
710 :48:

Is anyone else in?


----------



## WoodHippy

Maybe you should be nice to the cable guy. I understand you can not fix stupid. Sometimes you got to do. What you got to do.


----------



## WoodHippy

I am in Kravens. Keef How long DD be gone at a time.  Let my Rebel side out today. Chunked a few out the door.  Gonna try the SNS on my grapes, blueberries and black berries as well as the plants. See if it will keep them green Asian beetles away.


----------



## Keef

That's what happened Hippy -- Sometimes your freak just sneaks out !-- I have trouble being nice to people who are a**holes !-- I can be one too !-- 
D.D. still doesn't have a fixed schedule yet !-- This time it may be 3 weeks before she make it back home !
I don't like it !-- She has always worked a weekend plan -- 3--12s-- on the weekend nights !-- 3 shifts and done !-- These people got her working 1shift  here 2 there --4 somewhere else the next week ! --If the money wasn't so good I'd pitch a fit !-- She says it'll be fixed soon but even then she may be home only every other week !-- 
My thoughts are -- I need a bigger place to grow !-- I got the genetics and the skill to rock south Texas but I don't wanna go to jail !-- I'm gonna replace that high dollar salary !-- I'm ready and got a good lead on a distributor !-- If he's down we gonna put it on the streets -- but not in my town !--


----------



## Keef

The last boxes in 8 box bloom rotation are on the way !-- Decided to let my buddy the UPS man bring them to my door !-- Veg is up to supporting it and my first grow "unit" is complete in about 2 weeks !-- Next time I expand -- I clone the whole grow unit !--Total 16 boxes supported by 6 veg boxes !--We bout to grow some weed now !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> 420
> 520
> 620
> 710 :48:
> 
> Is anyone else in?



I'm in  I think I'm also going to have a brownie while I'm at it  been a long day :48:


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk[/ame]


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Spill umbra, what did you get?
> 
> Mr Cane, are you kidding me? we had 90 last week and 49 this morning... I would jump if i saw more snow...
> 
> Keef, nanananan good bye!! ya know?   Should be interesting.
> 
> Good morning everyone, it is beautiful.out there.



I got clockwork orange for $40 for 1/4, chocolate thai for $20 for 1/4, and C99 for $20 for 1/4. The blueberry pie vape cart was $15.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all....busy week is over and I'm so glad, now got time to fish and visit and play for a few weeks before busy time hits again. Hope everyone has an awesome day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake -- Let's do this thing !


----------



## yarddog

morning gang. busy weekend here too. had a jam packed awesome saturday. now its time to go back to work and rest for the week


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, it's monday again.


----------



## yarddog

yeah, it is moanday.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.

New pups name is patches that is what TJ wants.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope everyone is off to a good start this morning


----------



## yarddog

morning ness. we had a patches once. crazy cocker spaniel.   
so when someone comes walking down the sidewalk, they cross the street and walk on the side of the road until they pass by my house and dogs. then they cross back over to the sidewalk.     
hey budlight, how ya doing up thar in canadia?? its cool this am down in Ga, supposed to be upper 70's today.


----------



## yarddog

Morning Rose!!


----------



## Rosebud

Morning peeps.. It is a sunny day in the neighborhood...i spring cleaned the front porch yesterday and blatantly smoked pot out there in front of god and everyone. that is against the law to smoke in the front yard. I painted 3 pieces of furniture and washed the house.. Need to finish it today just as soon as I can move. 

Vertigo comes and goes with treatment.. hating it, trying to handle it best I can. 
It makes it hard to be on line. Got new glasses, that was a dumb thing to do when ya have vertigo... your friend rb, isn't the brightest... 

Ness, i am glad you have a new best friend. give him a hug for me. or her.  Wilson looks like thisView attachment polar bear.jpg


View attachment DSCF4731.jpg


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> morning ness. we had a patches once. crazy cocker spaniel.
> so when someone comes walking down the sidewalk, they cross the street and walk on the side of the road until they pass by my house and dogs. then they cross back over to the sidewalk.
> hey budlight, how ya doing up thar in canadia?? its cool this am down in Ga, supposed to be upper 70's today.



Good morning dog it's not too bad here it's pretty nice out this morning I really can't complain :48:


----------



## umbra

Kraven, the town I live in has 3 bait stores open 24/7...we be fishin.


----------



## Keef

Pretrimming ? --I know U guys don't but there is many paths to the Dank !

I got a cast net I don't need bait !-- Go get fish come home 15 minutes fishing trip finished ! 

View attachment 20170508_123701.jpg


----------



## Keef

We getting there !-- Fingers are sticky !-- They got a few more days !-- Having trouble finding words today !
Got a mental funk thing happening !--So I use pics instead ? -- Taking some more caps ! 

View attachment 20170508_125417.jpg


View attachment 20170508_125336-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

well said


----------



## Kraven

Agreed :48:


----------



## umbra

For me, learning to fish in NJ is much different. First thing, NJ we don't eat the fish. You can't look in the water and see fish swimming, lol.


----------



## Keef

Light up or leave me alone !-- Yeah I still got an attitude problem !-- Growing up a couple times a year we went to fill our freezer with fish !- Cleaning several hundred pounds of fish ain't fun !-- --So most of the time fishing was work !-- Trot lines -- Hoop nets!--  I always did enjoy tight lining for catfish at night ! - They's 2 kinds of fishing to me --work fishing ( shrimping is also hard work !) and pleasure fishing !-- Don't do much of either anymore ! -- I'm a pot farmer !


----------



## Keef

About black water !-- Rescue and recovery in the middle of a sunken forest in  east Texas lake and rivers !
Only advice I would have for someone considering becoming a black water diver !-- Something big pushes past U ? --No one is gonna hear U when U scream !-- It's just U !--


----------



## umbra

The aquafer in NJ is very good, lots of sand and limestone to filter the water. But the ground water lacks everything. There are many sand quarries that turn into swimming holes once they hit the aquafer. At one time, it was all under water. 50 miles from the beach, we found sharks teeth fossils along with arrow heads.


----------



## Keef

Umbra that pic of the bud I posted this morning is your GDP-X-BPU !--


----------



## Kraven

Thought i would toss the last bud of harvest up left to trim....


----------



## Keef

Love me some bud porn !-- Which one it be Kraven ?


----------



## Kraven

NDN 88G13 Hash Plant x Super Silver Haze......really packs a punch on the test smoke.



Unknown or Legendary - 88 G-13 HashPlant

This strain is is an IBL line of a 1988 G13-Hashplant (Aka: Mr.Nice), mostly done by NDNguy and friends with the wishes that no one profit from the pure seedline.


----------



## umbra

beautiful


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks. Hope all are well. Keef that one marked P.P. Fem beans. Are P. Red x G13 x Black Widow. I look up linage on the other.  Kravens it does look intoxicating


----------



## giggy

morning you bunch of stoners, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let's  do this thing !-- I need a new pipe ! 

View attachment 20170509_065853-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning potheads. Time for work. Just had  biscuits and gravy. Not bad for hotel food. See yall,,,yehaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

morning guys, hopper you ate better than me. cheapo coffee and two banana's. 
beautiful day here. wish i was playing hookie


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Apparently, the town I live in is known for their biscuits and gravy. I was talking to someone who lives 60 to 70 miles north of me and when I told him where I lived, he said oh they have good biscuits and gravy there, lol. East coast not so much, more creamed chipped beef on toast.


----------



## Kraven

mhmmm love my biscuits and sausage gravy.....morning is getting off to a fine start.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Kraven said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk




I was of my favs!  Just love this song!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just for the record, Keef makes the best sausage gravy I've ever had & I have had a lot as it's my favorite breakfast. It's the creamiest, richest gravy ever!  Now, biscuits--  Not his thing, but I got that!  Besides, with gravy that good I'd eat it on plain ol' canned biscuits in a heartbeat!  Afterall,  the biscuit is just the tool to get that gravy in your belly!


----------



## DirtyDiana

White Widow doing me right;  got me in a time warp!  I swear it was just 10:00 a few mins ago! Where have I been!


----------



## umbra

there is an art to cream sauces, and the use of roux.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> White Widow doing me right;  got me in a time warp!  I swear it was just 10:00 a few mins ago! Where have I been!



only 9:30 here. The dispensary selling everything cheaper than anyone else, had great deals on vape carts @ $15. Vaping on some gg#4.


----------



## Rosebud

Sure is nice to see that beautiful bud up there. Great job Umbra.

My brother keeps his roux in the freezer so he always has it...

Good morning all. I have a "rare" form of vertigo... great, do i get a prize?  Have a geat day... i have transplanting to do.


----------



## Budlight

Good afternoon everyone just stop for a quick bowl and back to work congratulations umbra she really is a beautiful one


----------



## Kraven

Whew, ok no more fishing in the brownies first thing....by 1pm I was in the bed for a nice afternoon nap......


----------



## Keef

Sorry my face is locked up from the weather so I'm in a foul mood so I may be off and on for awhile !
Umbra Congrats on the BOTM -- I got baby BOC and now I know what it can look like !-- Thanks !-- I try to make U proud !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Sorry my face is locked up from the weather so I'm in a foul mood so I may be off and on for awhile !
> Umbra Congrats on the BOTM -- I got baby BOC and now I know what it can look like !-- Thanks !-- I try to make U proud !



trichome machines, lol


----------



## Keef

Can it beat your GDP -x- BPU ? 

View attachment 20170509_162247-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

That's  not a good pic !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, I am happy to report The wife and myself had a very good day at work. Thanks to caps. Wife was so high She could not stop smiling. 180 degrees from normal.  I even laughed at the Boss.  Hope everyone has a Great Evening.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> only 9:30 here. The dispensary selling everything cheaper than anyone else, had great deals on vape carts @ $15. Vaping on some gg#4.



15.00 for a Cartridge?  Wow,,,thats a good price Bro. I would love some GG#4. Yehaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Sure is nice to see that beautiful bud up there. Great job Umbra.
> 
> My brother keeps his roux in the freezer so he always has it...
> 
> Good morning all. I have a "rare" form of vertigo... great, do i get a prize?  Have a geat day... i have transplanting to do.



Im so sorry Rose. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Keef

We be making it in Texas soon Hopper !
Rose like Hopper said --Get Well!


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC, I am happy to report The wife and myself had a very good day at work. Thanks to caps. Wife was so high She could not stop smiling. 180 degrees from normal.  I even laughed at the Boss.  Hope everyone has a Great Evening.



That is a great story


----------



## Keef

Caps are good medicine !-- It amazes me that more pharmers don't take them regularly !-- They mostly keep me from shooting stuff !
I haven't been watching the news it might be political !


----------



## Kraven

Oh the news is sure interesting today fosure......and thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## Keef

I wouldn't have a clue Kraven -- U know I haven't been following that stuff !--


----------



## umbra

patterns...all I see are patterns...behavior, political, they are all patterns


----------



## Keef

True dat !


----------



## Keef

U breed by reading the pattern don't U ?--- It just seems like it should be ?


----------



## Keef

I may not be bullet proof but I think I could slow a few down !-- Maybe a couple caps too many ? -- I'm melting !


----------



## Kraven

I'm doing the same...sorta fading towards going to bed and fighting sleep lol


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody,  hope all are well. I got pt this morn and a visit to the saw bones after lunch. Yall folks have a great day.


----------



## giggy

Hopper i see you lurking down there.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !-- Working on my Wake and Bake !-- I'm having some brain chemistry problems apparently !-- Like an emotional cascade !-- I can go thru deep emotional changes quickly and it ain't pretty !-- Ya'll hold the fort down !-- This might be over quickly or not !-- All I know is it sucks to not be able to trust your own mind !


----------



## Keef

I think I just melt that mind today !-- I need to NOT feel anything !-- Everything is over powering me today !
I got to move the 7th of 8 boxes to bloom today soon as lights on so I don't forget !-- Got most of the pharming done yesterday !-- We got rain and wind today !-- Gonna be a long day !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone looks like I'm spending the day ripping the soffits off the garage to get out these wild kittens that are dancing around on top of the flower and veg room I would just leave them alone but I'm worried that they'll die out there


----------



## Budlight

Budlight said:


> Good morning everyone looks like I'm spending the day ripping the soffits off the garage to get out these wild kittens that are dancing around on top of the flower and veg room I would just leave them alone but I'm worried that they'll die out there













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

I thought I was losing it last night when I could hear meowing coming from the roof looks like I wasn't losing it


----------



## umbra

Ha, ha Bud. I bet you had no idea. When I was in college, I was home for Christmas and my mother had gone out and got a kitten. I knew nothing about it. After going out and partying, I fell asleep on the couch. I woke up with the kitten sitting on my head and nibbling on the inside of my nostril...freaked me out.


----------



## giggy

They small enough you should be able to get most of the wild outbof them. They will keep all the mice and other things away for when they get bigger. One thing is you don't have to be as hands on with them as the dogs. Hell if i didn't have so many dogs i'd have a couple cats.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Ha, ha Bud. I bet you had no idea. When I was in college, I was home for Christmas and my mother had gone out and got a kitten. I knew nothing about it. After going out and partying, I fell asleep on the couch. I woke up with the kitten sitting on my head and nibbling on the inside of my nostril...freaked me out.



 That's way too funny if only I could've seen the look on your face when you first woke up guaranteed it would've been priceless especially you knowing that you're the only one in the house  and thinking to yourself where the heck did the  kitten  come from


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> They small enough you should be able to get most of the wild outbof them. They will keep all the mice and other things away for when they get bigger. One thing is you don't have to be as hands on with them as the dogs. Hell if i didn't have so many dogs i'd have a couple cats.



 Last year  I found one underneath a stack of wood just outside my deck door meowing like crazy on my birthday so I kept him he is an awesome car you can still tell there's a little bit of wild in him but he loves me and the family so he's cool guaranteed like you said they're definitely ain't no mice around my house he's a wicked Hunter

 Wife was taking the garbage out the other day and found another one half the size of the two I just pulled out of the roof  we got lots of wild cats in this neighbourhood


----------



## Keef

Kripple Keef's tricome factory ! 

View attachment 20170510_102741-1.jpg


View attachment 20170510_082212-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Kripple Keef's tricome factory !



Looking good buddy looking really good


----------



## umbra

trichomes...all I see are trichomes...lol. Looking good Keef.


----------



## Keef

Umbra this frosty GDP -x- BPU got more blueberry than B.B. King ! -- Haven't had it in the pipe yet but this'll work !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.

Umbra beautiful looking Bud of the month.

Keef you got it going on.  Nice grow. And, Bud porn.


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys !-- Umbra the Black Rose runs deep in that "The White - x- Black Rose and GDP-X-B.R. -- These girls look more like sisters than step sisters !-- Gonna run a little longer than 60 days -- The both hairy like powder puff -- Smokes good too !

Ness how's the knee ?

I bet ya'll thought I'd be making all sorts of  political references today ?-- Sorry to let U down but I'm just not up to it !


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> Hopper i see you lurking down there.



Im on my lunch break,,,yehaaaaa


----------



## ness

Got some bad new for me.  Had to go do something in the other room forgot to put the gate up.  And, when, I got back, I found all but one plants destroyed.  Yes, the little one got all of my grow.  Destroy!!!.:cry::cry::cry:.  I order 1 White Widow fem., and 1 Kush fem. from Bud Aroma in TX..  I order Pure Kush but the invoice said it is OG Kush.  When, they get here I'm going to start over.  What can ya do.  But get back up and try again.


----------



## Keef

Dam ! Sorry Ness !-- Girlfriend fate is calling for U to clone now !-- chop them up and put them in some dirt !-- Root them out and all U lost is some time !


----------



## ness

Keef the knee is doing real good.  I think it was the mj that help in my healing.  The Dr and staff just couldn't believe I could get around so well.  

I need to get H.  and more coffee.  Got to fine my pipe.  Were is it.  Got it 420 here.:bong2:


----------



## ness

You, should of seen the little bugger, she was all dirty and proud of her self. You would of thought it was cat nip or something.  Have to laugh now.  

Keef, I'll try to see if any come back.  I didn't know you could do that.  But, I'll give it a try.  Thank You.


----------



## Keef

Ness -- I been there !-- I had a grow not long after D.D. and I got together !-- The dog and cat somehow got the door open and tore the grow down !-- So I know what U looking at !-- Really if there is any green left and some root U might save them get the roots in some dirt and stick the bits and pieces in some dirt and some may root !-- It is a traumatic thing to see the grow destroyed like that !


----------



## Kraven

I'm lurking around


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!
Umbra can you explain the patterns thing? you mentioned it before and I don't understand..can you dumb it down a bit.

Keef, i was thinking about you all day yesterday, i want you to know you got this. You can do it. I know you feel your life is shattered with dd gone, but we all got your back.  Heck, she got your back.

Good morning giggy, Lurker Kraven, Bud, all ya all. Ness, i am sorry about the grow.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- Being apart has to be part of it but the weather got my face locked up and my left arm not working so well !-- So I'm getting it from all directions and I'm just not coping very well !-- It wears U down after awhile !-
Kraven nothing wrong with lurking !-- There's lots out there afraid to come out the shadows !-- I can't blame them !-- Nothing has changed about weed round here !-- Go to jail for a dirty pipe !-- If I had any sense I woulda kept my a** under a rock and been a lurker myself !-


----------



## Keef

Umbra I am looking forward to the explaination of "Patterns" myself !-- I didn't know Webster had words for that !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning!
> Umbra can you explain the patterns thing? you mentioned it before and I don't understand..can you dumb it down a bit.
> 
> Keef, i was thinking about you all day yesterday, i want you to know you got this. You can do it. I know you feel your life is shattered with dd gone, but we all got your back.  Heck, she got your back.
> 
> Good morning giggy, Lurker Kraven, Bud, all ya all. Ness, i am sorry about the grow.



It's a bit hard to explain about the patterns because they are all different. I guess my mother was desperate about my epilepsy. She had taken me to an orphanage and then couldn't do it. When my grand father died, my mother and her brother were put into an orphanage, her sister went to live with relatives in Florida while my grand mother tried to find a husband. So it was all my mother knew to do. Maybe I was 4 or 5. When I was 10, she put me in a drug trial for the epilepsy. It was a nootropic drug that was to cure epilepsy. It didn't cure my epilepsy, lol, but I started seeing patterns. At first they were mathematical, then grammar, then everything. I went from being a C student in 4th grade to an A+ student in 5th grade. 6th grade started normal, but by October I was in a magnet school in 7th grade. I have only just started talking about it. My youngest son has a learning disability and I was able to teach him some little things about pattern recognition. It helped him with some of his language skills.


----------



## Keef

Yo brain got rewired -- My mind is different since my head injury too !-- Not like your's I'm sure !-- Mine is just broken !-- I'm kinda unstable sometimes !-- I get mental tunnel vision !-- Too much info coming at me too fast will freeze me up !-- I can only process stuff so fast !-- I do have a focus that came with the head injury that I've learned to use as a tool !-- Everything else going on is out of focus when I'm in that state !--


----------



## umbra

the drug trial was to prevent a surgical procedure called a corpus callosotomy. never had the procedure, and glad I didn't. Keef knows, they cut your brain open and take a chunk of it out. You never have another seizure, or smile, or function again.


----------



## Keef

Doc said I seen too much that kinda stuff ! -- I been in a few brains ! -- Been elbow deep in more bellies than I care to count !-- So many things that are nightmares to others was just another day at work for me !-- Then I got broke !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Doc said I seen too much that kinda stuff ! -- I been in a few brains ! -- Been elbow deep in more bellies than I care to count !-- So many things that are nightmares to others was just another day at work for me !-- Then I got broke !



yep


----------



## yarddog

i see patterns in objects, i think it happens when my blood sugar gets low. if i get really dehydrated working too.   like any lines in the pattern or a floor or wall paper really stand out, almost as if it was lit, or highlighted.   i used to see flashes of light too, mostly it all went away as i grew up.   the brain is a wonderfully complex organ..


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. I know nothing about seeing patterns, Except I can walk up to a pile of rocks. If there is a Arrowhead I will find it. Think I need to have a visit with the Pipe.


----------



## Keef

Onliest skill I got left is growing weed !-- I'm getting better at it too !-- I got Night Shade - Snow Desiel and Mazar first run in bloom !-- I don't want to grow the mostest-- I just want to learn to grow the bestest !-- May never get there but it's a goal !


----------



## umbra

my thoughts are along those same lines Keef. YD yes its like it just stands out


----------



## Keef

Green Santa was here ! 

View attachment 20170510_152857-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thanks Hippy !-- You'll have to tell me again what some of them are !-- They feminized ?


----------



## WoodHippy

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cheesey_Jones/Sure_Fire_Seeds/     Is CJ Fem
The P P is P Red x G13 x Black Widow those are by Dman Seed Fem 
Ak 48 and Sr91 Regs The Sr 91 is Done by Ohsogreen (Sangarara' Reserve (from Peru) x 91 Dragons (F-1 male) here is Dragon part. 
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/91_Dragons/Insane_Seed_Posse/


----------



## Kraven

I have two friends running 91 Dragons now, they look very nice.


----------



## Keef

O.K. dude let's get some wet tommorrow !--Thanks again !--


----------



## Keef

My introduction to a new variety only happens after I grow it and dry it !-- Looking forward to putting them to the pipe test !-That's the only test that matters anyway  !


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cheesey_Jones/Sure_Fire_Seeds/     Is CJ Fem
> The P P is P Red x G13 x Black Widow those are by Dman Seed Fem
> Ak 48 and Sr91 Regs The Sr 91 is Done by Ohsogreen (Sangarara' Reserve (from Peru) x 91 Dragons (F-1 male) here is Dragon part.
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/91_Dragons/Insane_Seed_Posse/



 I am really curious what these  Panama powerhouse is going to be like witch is P Red x G13 x Black Widow   Would they be considered more sativa


----------



## Keef

I will let U know soon Bud !-- I got some labels coming in tommorrow then I'll pop them !-- Still holding Umbra's Temple-x- BPU gonna get wet too !-- Only way I know to do is grow'm and see !


----------



## Keef

Bud Strawberry seed should be ripe in about 2 weeks -- I'm gonna ahead and send them still green so U have to age them couple weeks ! -- Momma is frosty maybe we get us a good strong Strawberry?


----------



## Keef

Hey did ya'll know Rose got super powers ? --
Watch this !--
 Rose I been watching the news --What am I thinking ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Dang my Evening caps kicked in. Been in bed by 9 pm every night this week. Sleep good. Wake up and do it again. My wife Pat. I gave her 12 caps this AM. She had 11 in a 10 hr shift. Never seen her with a bigger smile.  Night Folks Keef get them wet.


----------



## Keef

That's the plan Hippy !-- Tommorrow !--My tags were already here I just didn't know it !--  Also be taking a Master Kush and a White Indica so planting and trimming !-- Been running low on quality caps so I been eating a lot like your wife do !-- We got to each find our own dose but caps be good medicine !-- 1st thing in the morning I like to take a dose mid afternoon and evening !-- Got me off morphine --BP meds - All the muscle relaxers and anti anxiety stuff !-- They was killing me slowly !-- Not any more !-- I just take my caps !
I got say I get a real good deal on them too !


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven I got busy and missed the news today --Did I miss anything ?


----------



## Kraven

The days seem to be getting more "interesting". Hate to fall into the prejudging trap....whats been done in the dark always comes to light so lets see where the facts take us when all the dust settles and everyone quits jumping to early conclusions not fully base in fact. There is a concern that recent events will warrant closer attention. Never a dull day in the USA huh


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm moving better today !-- Got to round up the pups for a trip to the groomers in awhile !--
Right after I get my mind right !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, been tending the garden.


----------



## giggy

morning folks hope everybody is well. saw bones gave me good news, it was pre cancerous but benign. said come back in three years. my grandfather started colon cancer and then it spread through him, doctor said we caught mine early enough that i'm good.


----------



## Keef

Kraven doing the E.I.E.I.O. Thing and doing it well !-- U remember ? -- Old Macdonald had a farm -- E.I.E.I.O. ?
I listed that on the chalkboard they used at the hospital to schedule test !-- I'm easily amused and they was trying to figure out what an E.I.E.I.O. was for hours !-- Then the Boss Nurse showed up looked at the board and said-- Where's Keef ? -- It was worth the trouble !

Giggy that's  good news !-- Now get yo self on some edibles or caps regularly and U can forget about cancer !--It'll help your pain and keep U calm !--  U probably also got high blood pressure and cholesterol --It'll help that too !
I got so much faith in it I'm dose up right now !


----------



## Keef

Time to work !-- 1st Master Kush ! 

View attachment 20170511_094203.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

Keef, yes, i can read your mind... getting interesting now... watergate anyone? Lies lies lies.

Stuck my seedlings outside... 60 was the low so that is good. 

Umbra, thank you for explaining it to me. I still don't really understand, i mean I could see it in math, but not in politics or in nature.  Giggy, i am glad you got a clean bill...that is awesome.

I heard an interesting reason why cannabis is a cure all, the article said that because it(hemp) was not in this country we had none in our bodies, no hemp to feed cattle, hemp clothing to wear, rope, nothing. so when our bodies finally get it, stuff is happening.
Your thoughts? anyone?


----------



## Keef

Break time !-- Got that one hanging and got good trim in the oven for caps !-- 

Rose I knew U could read minds !-- People be on the streets this weekend ?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> 
> Keef, yes, i can read your mind... getting interesting now... watergate anyone? Lies lies lies.
> 
> Stuck my seedlings outside... 60 was the low so that is good.
> 
> Umbra, thank you for explaining it to me. I still don't really understand, i mean I could see it in math, but not in politics or in nature.  Giggy, i am glad you got a clean bill...that is awesome.
> 
> I heard an interesting reason why cannabis is a cure all, the article said that because it(hemp) was not in this country we had none in our bodies, no hemp to feed cattle, hemp clothing to wear, rope, nothing. so when our bodies finally get it, stuff is happening.
> Your thoughts? anyone?



I'm color blind and the patterns have colors, more than that I do not know. Beside the epilepsy I have a serious head trauma as well. I met someone with head trauma who saw music as colors, I guess it is similar. It's not something I talk about much.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps,
> 
> Keef, yes, i can read your mind... getting interesting now... watergate anyone? Lies lies lies.
> 
> Stuck my seedlings outside... 60 was the low so that is good.
> 
> Umbra, thank you for explaining it to me. I still don't really understand, i mean I could see it in math, but not in politics or in nature.  Giggy, i am glad you got a clean bill...that is awesome.
> 
> I heard an interesting reason why cannabis is a cure all, the article said that because it(hemp) was not in this country we had none in our bodies, no hemp to feed cattle, hemp clothing to wear, rope, nothing. so when our bodies finally get it, stuff is happening.
> Your thoughts? anyone?



The body makes cannabinoids. That's why we have the CB1 and CB2 receptors. Diet, environment, stress can all have effects. No one is tuned into what helps the endocannabinoids in our system or maintain them. The real science is yet to be done. Declassification is the only way real research can happen


----------



## Rosebud

I won't ask you anymore, thank you. I get the music as colors.. Sorry if i put you on the spot... it seems like it is another form of learning and intelligence. Our daughter reads really weird, like she may have a photographic memory.  I remember the day i realized she was much smarter than me. lol It was handy to have her around to ask her stuff though.


----------



## Keef

We come from a "F-ed up " generation. -- Then U get head trauma and your brain has to rewire itself ?-- Mine did !-- Trying to explain it would be like trying to convey a complex message to someone who doesn't speak your language !-- Yet some people will insist U make them understand !-- It could get a little frustrating !-- When we were growing up being "different" was considered to be a bad thing !-- Mane I be flying my freak flag high and proud these days !-- Not gonna waste my time trying to explain something U can't understand either !-- How can U when U don't understand it ? -- We all different ! -- Break out that freak flag and be the best U that U can !--


----------



## Keef

I guess I should go take that White Indica and get to trimming !-- I'm still a little slow today !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I won't ask you anymore, thank you. I get the music as colors.. Sorry if i put you on the spot... it seems like it is another form of learning and intelligence. Our daughter reads really weird, like she may have a photographic memory.  I remember the day i realized she was much smarter than me. lol It was handy to have her around to ask her stuff though.



I'm not a smart person. I have always considered myself a functional savant. I test well. I excel at pattern recognition, in some ways, but not in others. The color test is a prime example. So much of it has to do with what you test and how you test it.


----------



## Kraven

Just enjoy the nephews coming to visit....really enjoy when they leave and i get my peace and quiet back


----------



## Keef

What a wonderful age to live in !-- UPS man bring me grow boxes right to my door !--- U know he don't exactly don't like me much ?-- Ha !-Ha !-- That breaks my heart !-- He be back in a couple days with some Mars Hydro LEDs ! -- Glad he can't see what's  in the boxes !-- He done delivered most my grow equipment !-- Maybe when the law changes I'll hook ole brown short pants man up ? 

View attachment 20170511_131203.jpg


----------



## Keef

$120 for dog grooming !-- They home --they tired-- it was a big day for them !
I was just telling D.D. that I  got what I call my 1st grow unit finished !-- 3 boxes in veg for cloning --nursery and veg .--  feeding 8 boxes of bloom about 6 of my little plants a week !-- Now I can get me some numbers and figure out how many "Grow Units" I need ! 

I still got seed to get wet before lights out !

Looking at those pics ?---Kraven got me wanting some squash !


----------



## Keef

I hope they all go to jail !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks, Stopping in to say hello. Got me a phone big enough to get on here a little more.
Time to adjust the tude


----------



## giggy

Morning folks happy fry-day. Pretty quite here. Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake Old Farts !-- How's the shoulder Giggy ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, cool and cloudy....dunno what the weather is today....but cool and cloudy will work fine.


----------



## yarddog

morning,   friday...     yay


----------



## WeedHopper

The sky is falling,the sky is falling,,run for your lives,,,:rofl:
You guys are killing me. Never freaking ends.
Who is going to jail,,Hillary?
Every day i check in and every day someone is popping off taking digs at my President. Never seen such sore losers in my life.
Can we please stick to WEED on this WEED forum. If not then lets Rock. I can talk as much **** as the next person.


----------



## Kraven

Hopper, I'm a facts man...and I'm patiently watching where the facts are taking us. Can't really come to any conclusions till you have all the facts and that may take a bit of time to sort out. I hate politicians, don't like a single one of them....even ones who are political yet not politicians. So put plain and simple, like my grandpa used to say, whats done it the dark will come to light, the truth has a way of always coming out after all the spin falls off.....now just waiting for the truths to slowly emerge. Thats all I'm gonna say about that.

Weather does look to be a little cooler than yesterday, which is fine by me. Peace


----------



## Keef

I'm find some stuff to do -- Have a good day I'll check in  tomorrow !


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Hopper, I'm a facts man...and I'm patiently watching where the facts are taking us. Can't really come to any conclusions till you have all the facts and that may take a bit of time to sort out. I hate politicians, don't like a single one of them....even ones who are political yet not politicians. So put plain and simple, like my grandpa used to say, whats done it the dark will come to light, the truth has a way of always coming out after all the spin falls off.....now just waiting for the truths to slowly emerge. Thats all I'm gonna say about that.
> 
> Weather does look to be a little cooler than yesterday, which is fine by me. Peace



Yep,,I agree with your Grandpa. Lets see facts and not assumptions.

And yes it is a awesome looking day,,Its my 31st Anniversary.
Yall have a great day.


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> The sky is falling,the sky is falling,,run for your lives,,,:rofl:
> You guys are killing me. Never freaking ends.
> Who is going to jail,,Hillary?
> Every day i check in and every day someone is popping off taking digs at my President. Never seen such sore losers in my life.
> Can we please stick to WEED on this WEED forum. If not then lets Rock. I can talk as much **** as the next person.



 As I started to read this I was thinking to myself how the hell does hopper know it's raining cats and dogs here Hahaha good morning buddy


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Hopper, I'm a facts man...and I'm patiently watching where the facts are taking us. Can't really come to any conclusions till you have all the facts and that may take a bit of time to sort out. I hate politicians, don't like a single one of them....even ones who are political yet not politicians. So put plain and simple, like my grandpa used to say, whats done it the dark will come to light, the truth has a way of always coming out after all the spin falls off.....now just waiting for the truths to slowly emerge. Thats all I'm gonna say about that.
> 
> Weather does look to be a little cooler than yesterday, which is fine by me. Peace



 That some wise words right there I think I'm going to take your vice today buddy and stay off the leg  pretty cold and rainy here today so that helps detour me from one to do anymore building  I think maybe I'll just do some seed research hope you're having a good morning so far


----------



## Budlight

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,I agree with your Grandpa. Lets see facts and not assumptions.
> 
> And yes it is a awesome looking day,,Its my 31st Anniversary.
> Yall have a great day.



 Happy anniversary to you and Mrs. Hopper :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Bud. And yes i know its raining cats and dogs,,, Mostly Snowflakes. Lol


----------



## giggy

happy a-day mr. and mrs. weedhopper.


----------



## giggy

i'm not gonna do politics with anybody. but i'll talk family, friends, weed and other things but not that.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im all for that Giggy. What an idea. Talk about Weed and Friends on A Weed Forum. I believe there are thousands of Forums for Political discussions,,,this isnt one of them,,or didnt use to be anyway.


----------



## Kraven

Agreed,

Happy anniversary WH, 31 is a good number...I do 21 in six days myself. Looks like it will be cooler, gonna wait till tomorrow to do the yard...just gonna play with the cats today, it's been awhile since we all played and had treats.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Im all for that Giggy. What an idea. Talk about Weed and Friends on A Weed Forum. I believe there are thousands of Forums for Political discussions,,,this isnt one of them,,or didnt use to be anyway.



Agreed! Happy anniversary and good morning.


----------



## St_Nick

Hi folks.  I have been down for a minute, I have some catching up to do I guess.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Agreed,
> 
> Happy anniversary WH, 31 is a good number...I do 21 in six days myself. Looks like it will be cooler, gonna wait till tomorrow to do the yard...just gonna play with the cats today, it's been awhile since we all played and had treats.



Thanks my friend and 21yrs is an awesome accomplishment . Cool. Hope ya have many more.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Agreed! Happy anniversary and good morning.



Thank you Bro,,,much appreciated.


----------



## giggy

St_Nick said:


> Hi folks.  I have been down for a minute, I have some catching up to do I guess.:vap-Bong_smoker:


brother good to see you back, seems like i sent a pm awhile back but most of the time i can't remember what i did yesterday.


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks Bud. And yes i know its raining cats and dogs,,, Mostly Snowflakes. Lol


leave me out of this eh?


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Agreed,
> 
> Happy anniversary WH, 31 is a good number...I do 21 in six days myself. Looks like it will be cooler, gonna wait till tomorrow to do the yard...just gonna play with the cats today, it's been awhile since we all played and had treats.


happy early a-day to mr. and mrs. kraven.

kraven and hopper if yall are like the wife and i it seems like yesterday we said i do. the wife and i will be 33 in aug. we had a long romance of 6 months. we started dating on my b-day march 24 1984 and married aug 24 1984. that 24 is a easy number to keep up with. lol if i don't i get :angrywife:


----------



## WeedHopper

Watch out Giggy,,,dont forget numbers or ya might get a frying pan on the noggin.  Lol
By the way Giggy,,,i met my Wife one day,,,ask her to marry me the next day. We were married 4 months later,,,and never looked back. But she is Mexican and Irish,,,she will cut me,,so im a goooood boy. :smoke1:
Sorry Dog,,,it was raining cats and frogs,,not dogs. Yehaaaaaa,,,,lol


----------



## Rosebud

Happy anniversary to Weedhopper and his better half. May you have 31 more, at least. 

My old adult kids from seattle are here for 5 days, that is nice.. I had to make my famous potato salad last night for my son in law's birthday. With ribs and fresh salad out of the garden.  I got two hugs so it must have been good, that was right after he wept quietly while eating it. he is so funny. It is the simple things in life. potato salad.

WH, buckle up baby. I love you, your snow flake.


----------



## WeedHopper

Love you too Rose,,,dont care if your a Snowflake. Your my favorite Snowflake.:heart:


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks Giggy, I was that dude from the little abner cartoon.  The one with the cloud over his head.  I think I have most of it under control now.  My Shih-Tzu  is a real live service dog and he is going blind.  It's really f#@*** with my head.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Bro,,,so sorry about your Service Dog. They are awesome friends and very loyal.


----------



## umbra

Good to see ya Nick. My oldest dog is 12 and she is going blind and deaf. You can see the cataracts. The other dogs help her.


----------



## yarddog

my dane is getting old, he cracks and pops now.   
good to see you st.nick. been wondering about you.


----------



## Kraven

Glad to see you Nick, was getting worried it had been a good time since i saw ya. Sad to hear about your friend, old age is a MF [Majestic Fight] 

Pop your head in from time to time....we like to see you even on the "bad" days buddy.


----------



## umbra

The lemon project...
1 male Oregon lemon, 2 female Oregon lemon, 2 female lemon larry x lemon thai, 3 female super lemon haze x sour bubble, 1 female sour dubb, 1 female golden ticket, 1 female king louis 13th, and 1 female squish. Male is pollinating as I speak.


----------



## Keef

What up ya'll ? --Still trimming and it ain't fun no more !
Hey Nick !-- Sorry ! -- I don't want to think about it O.K. !-- Back at it I guess !-- I'm take me some more dam caps !
I got to do this again next week ? -- This was not in the brochure !-- Supposed to be running around high with flowers in our hair/ hat not slaving over a box of trim !--


----------



## Keef

One more to go !-- I'm just not ready yet !-- I'm finish this pipe and wait for the caps to kick in !-- 

Wednesday -- Start my first box of Nurse Larry ! -- 
I could use a Rosen Press but this grow unit is complete !-- Time to work it !


----------



## giggy

Evening everybody.  St nick sorry to hear about your friend. They are family to us too, wifes dog is gonna be 10 this year. Brother we all have had that cloud over my heads as well, it gets better.


----------



## Keef

I'm stalling !--

Snow Desiel 

Purple Haze 

B.B. King ( little younger than the others )

GDP--X--BPU 

View attachment 20170512_155408-1.jpg


View attachment 20170512_155434-1.jpg


View attachment 20170512_155457-1.jpg


View attachment 20170512_155929-1.jpg


View attachment 20170512_155859-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

they all look 5 star


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm all sorts of twisted -- This your Strawberry Desiel thing --She the  momma with  Bud's Strawberry seed !-- First Canadian --South Texas Strawberry venture !-- She ain't huge but we'll get something to work with ! 

View attachment 20170512_162848.jpg


----------



## Keef

Wait that would be California / Canada / South Texas Strawberry !-- I just put Bud's pollen on a plant from seed Umbra bred !-- That don't don't mean I ain't keeping me some these  seed !-- I won't need many !


----------



## Kraven

So I broke down and bought a dab rig.....


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks for the concern everyone.  What makes it a real bummer is he is only 6.  Lotta years left in the dark.  Keef, those plants are looking good.  

Remember those 2 Sativa I had that were going long?  at 116 days one of my timers failed and literally burned 'em alive.  When I went into the flower room after being out of town for a couple of days it was 128 deg. farenhiet and the plants looked like hay.  They actually crumbled to dust when touched.  I was crushed.


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven, that thing looks awesome!  I need me one o' dem!


----------



## Keef

Nick I ain't figured out how U kick start that pipe yet !--


----------



## Keef

Nick U need some more seed ?


----------



## Keef

Did someone say BOC ( Box of Chocolate )-- King Louie hiding behind BOC ! 

View attachment 20170512_170036-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,i.coming to Mustang Island after i complete this job in Shreveport.  Bringing my Wife and Granddaughter to the beach. Hope ya can join us for a drink or a little vapp. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick U need some more seed ?



I'm good for now.  Luckily the veg room is fine.  However, my luck has been lousy when it comes to getting females.  I have flipped 5 to flower so far and 3 have been male, one female and oe thats being stubborn.  12 more to sex.:confused2:


----------



## Keef

Cool Hopper ! -- I'm ----Pretty close to there !-- We still got to get me another ride !-- I be mobile again soon and we'll get together for sure !-- 

I'm starting to look at real estate way out south of San Antonio !-- Stoner Ranch !-- If I double the grow here I have to move that much more !---Gonna need a driver with guts enough to haul a pot farm up the smuggling corridor in da back of a U-Haul truck ? -- Anyone ?


----------



## Keef

Hopper I'm in a rental car I gotta take back tommorrow! -- Had some errands but D.D. be in 2 weeks I think or sooner !-- We might go look for me a ride when she comes in !-- I make me a list and load up on supplies tonight !-- I be good till she makes it in !-- I just sit around and watch the weed grow anyway !
Nick I'm kinda glad U good cause I don't have a bunch of seed !-- I did get some B.B. King seed back from Hippy he said Rose might want ? --So good deal ! -- I got 2 boys so I make some seed !-- I got Herrman the Wonder Berry !- Then there's Waldo !-- Black Berry Snow Lotus stud !-- I be over looking at the girls and I say where's Waldo ?-- He gonna father a legend for me !-- Maybe from Night Shade ? -- Snow Desiel ? -- On my Widow ? -- Maybe this fall I turn Waldo loose on the girls -make us a mess of seed !


----------



## umbra

those BoC are looking very healthy. those leaves are big and fat


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Cool Hopper ! -- I'm ----Pretty close to there !-- We still got to get me another ride !-- I be mobile again soon and we'll get together for sure !--
> 
> I'm starting to look at real estate way out south of San Antonio !-- Stoner Ranch !-- If I double the grow here I have to move that much more !---Gonna need a driver with guts enough to haul a pot farm up the smuggling corridor in da back of a U-Haul truck ? -- Anyone ?



Trust me.  Git yerself a camper.  I hauled live plants from La. to upstate Pa. several times and never a crooked eye was turned to the Hippy in the camper.


----------



## Keef

Nick I'm need something bigger than a camper !-- I got time to work the details out !-- Only problem is running that dam border patrol checkpoint !-- They run it random !-- I been scouting !-- Wouldn't  be the 1st time I had to get something from here to there discreetly !-- It's just one last run ! -- They is more than one way to skin a rabbit !


----------



## Keef

The end result is to get the grow from here to there !-- I make it sound all hard and dangerous don't I ?-- 

Dudes and Dudeses -- I'm a dam cloner !-- Getting the equipment  there will be easy !--It'll be clean !-- Then a midnight run --( actually a morning rush hour run) --with a small box of cuts !--Home free !- - No problem !-- The running the border patrol check point with a pot farm in a U-Haul makes a better story though !-- Can I say I did that instead ?


----------



## Keef

I guess I had enough caps and pipe ! -- I think I just passed myself in the hall on the way to the bathroom !--
Now I'm wondering which is the real Keef ?-- I hope it's me !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks :48:


----------



## giggy

Morning woodhippy and the rest of the ofc. Rained all night but looks like the sun is trying to shine this morn.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Cool Hopper ! -- I'm ----Pretty close to there !-- We still got to get me another ride !-- I be mobile again soon and we'll get together for sure !--
> 
> I'm starting to look at real estate way out south of San Antonio !-- Stoner Ranch !-- If I double the grow here I have to move that much more !---Gonna need a driver with guts enough to haul a pot farm up the smuggling corridor in da back of a U-Haul truck ? -- Anyone ?



Yes i know your close. Ill drop by your place on the way. I know where you live,,my name is SANCHO. :rofl:
Just playen DD,,,,,,im scared of Nurse's . Besides my wife would gut me like a fish. Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Where my pipe ?
It ain't hard to find Hopper !-- Keep me posted !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Will do. Wont be finished with this job till end of June.
Question,,,is Port Aransas a good fishing place? I plan on doing some Salt Water fishing.


----------



## Keef

Yes ! Hopper -- Aransas Pass and that whole area is known for it's fishing !-- Lots of fishing charter boats over there !-- Depends on what kind of fishing U want to do ! -- 

Mane I didn't get the seed started  yesterday !-- That the plan's plan today !-- Soon as I can make this old body move !-- 
Pick up supplies -- Get some seed wet and get this rental car back and that's the plan for the day !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all.

Happy Birthday Yarddog!


----------



## giggy

Hopper i have family in that area and they used to go out on a boat called the whooping crane. My stepmom caught a big tuna on one of them trips. As far as beach fun goes if you can get past the mississipp river flum and get some clear water then it gets fun. Then you can see the fishes. Growing up we would go to galveston i never knew clear water but in a pool. Here the gulf is clear but we are east of the mississippi. I'm sure the other rivers don't help with the muddy looking gulf waters.


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven !

Hopper U plan on surf fishing ?-- I got a couple kayaks U can use -- U put the pole in the kayak and paddle out past the breakers then make your cast !-- Feed line out as U come back in !-- Get out past the 1st & 2 sandbars !-- Just so U know when U catch a shark U ain't allowed to bust a cap on his a** !-- Game Warden he say something about blurring the lines between hunting and fishing and discharging a firearm !-He was mean to me !--


----------



## giggy

Morning kraven and keef.


----------



## WeedHopper

I wanna do some Charter fishing Giggy.  Like deep water or what some call Blue Water. Then again i love bank fishing too. Use to catch alot of reds in Florida.  Loved catching Snook,,but i dont think Snook are on that side of the Gulf. Im pretty sure the have some reds though.
And yep i know the water is murky.  Ive been to South Padres, ,,was not impressed. I loved living in Florida and fishing,,but its just way too far. Hard on my ***. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Yes ! Hopper -- Aransas Pass and that whole area is known for it's fishing !-- Lots of fishing charter boats over there !-- Depends on what kind of fishing U want to do ! --
> 
> Mane I didn't get the seed started  yesterday !-- That the plan's plan today !-- Soon as I can make this old body move !--
> Pick up supplies -- Get some seed wet and get this rental car back and that's the plan for the day !



Thanks Keef. My Wife told me to ask. She knows that area better then me.


----------



## Keef

Giggy the water is clearer here than in Galveston but not as clear as over at the " Redneck Rivera " -- Over by Destin -Orange Beach area !-- I don't do those charter fishing trips !-- Went 12 miles out and the beer and fried chicken didn't agree with me !-- I threw up till I wanted to cry !-- It was bad -bad -bad !-- I think I pulled a muscle with the dry heaves !-- Did I say it was Bad ?

I ain't going thru that again !-


----------



## Keef

I wouldn't know what charter boat to recommend but no doubt they'll put U on the fish !-- Water clears up quick as U move away from the beach !-- Lots Red fish - Speckled trout in the bay too !-- Square miles of about knee deep flats !-- Gigging for flounder from the kayak !-- Now the kayaks only 8 ft long and don't take much of a fish to pull U around !-- A nice one ? -- You'll figure it out before U get to Mexico !-- I hope !


----------



## Keef

About the brewing ? -- D.D. say --U make great blueberry brandy --Do what U know !-- She right !-- It's good so I make blueberry brandy !
Kraven I got this big 2 gallon or so crock pot with a lock down lid and a screw hole in the lid for a handle screw or -- Vapor outlet if a fellow was gonna distill a little something -something ? -- Not much of a pot still but after I freeze most the water off it'll hold enough for a little run !-- Still need to get some solder and turn a mason jar into a thump keg ! -- I been looking at an 8 gallon wooden keg and studying up on making bourbon !-- Kraven already told me enough to know where to start ! -- I like his fast aging with hot and cold !--


----------



## giggy

I know all about them long rides. My mom and three of my brothers are a 18 hour ride if we run hard  we can shave it down to around 16.


----------



## giggy

There are still some snook around texas but they are getting rare.


----------



## Keef

Hey I got a hamper full of clean roots !--I got a recipe but  I never made a cannabis root extract balm !-- Any comments or recommendations ? --


----------



## Keef

Seems strange that the grow system is finished !-- There's  always been "What do I need to do next ? " -- Ain't nothing left to build yet !-- I guess I just get down to the running it part now ?-- I'm starting to feel like a pot farmer !


----------



## Keef

I been thinking about Nick and his pup !-- A Cataract surgery is a simple procedure -- Surely there are vets that can do it ? -- A small incision is made on the outer edge of the iris and a little pack man like rounded needle is inserted !-- All the old natural lens that is now cloudy is gobbled up with the needle !-- Then a folded plastic lens is inserted thru the incision and unfolded to become the new lens ! -- A couple very fine sutures and we done !-- Usually just do one eye at a time !-- I guess what I'm saying is that dogs vision can be restored to functional !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning. YD happy birthday. Been thinking about brewing some beer. Might do some today.


----------



## Kraven

Oh you think it's over keef but....now the small tweaks start....the final dialing in since there are more plants in the same space, more humidity....the equation has changed a little now so you will find little tiny ways to improve as you go. Glad your happy with your set-up, it's nice to sorta be done so to speak


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I been thinking about Nick and his pup !-- A Cataract surgery is a simple procedure -- Surely there are vets that can do it ? -- A small incision is made on the outer edge of the iris and a little pack man like rounded needle is inserted !-- All the old natural lens that is now cloudy is gobbled up with the needle !-- Then a folded plastic lens is inserted thru the incision and unfolded to become the new lens ! -- A couple very fine sutures and we done !-- Usually just do one eye at a time !-- I guess what I'm saying is that dogs vision can be restored to functional !--



except then a membrane grows across the posterior and you need a laser to pop it. I know what a posterior capsulatomy is. And I know how phaco emulsification is done. Many Dr wont even do the procedure because of the plugging issues in the hand piece. When they clog, the aqua layer in eye fries from the heat generated from bending the Ti feedhorn at 100 KH.


----------



## Keef

I learned back in the old days before lasers and scopes -- phaco handpiece plugs up U change it out ! -- I know Umbra knows how phaco and CUSA works ! -- One team do about 15 Cataract cases in a day !-- When I started we delivered the whole  lens out in one piece thru a little bigger incision ! 
Don't even get me started on a day of doing D&C operations on women's parts !-- It's not good for the love life because U don't want to see anymore them thangs!


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> There are still some snook around texas but they are getting rare.



Snook are an awesome fight,,,and they taste great too. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I don't know bout snook ? -- I grew up on fresh water fish !
Kraven -- It's all about the fine tuning !-- I can't do much since I run on room air but I think it'll work fine !
I do like this live res. Aero !-- Plants seem to like it too !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning boys!  Happy Saturday. 

Happy Birthday, Yard Dog!!! I hope your day is as awesome as you are.


----------



## Keef

Dog's B-day?  -- How did I miss that ? -- Happy Birthday Cuz !-- I just turned 50 for about the 12th time myself !


----------



## DirtyDiana

'Scuse me while I kiss the sky! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1494693101150.jpg


----------



## Kraven

I have not had Purple Haze in quite the long time.....good smoke!


----------



## Keef

I have a disease and I hang out with a bunch of enablers !-- I have no guilt in this matter ! 

View attachment 20170513_114941-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hopper,  I know a, supposedly,  great charter boat for the kind of fishing you want to do;  I'll get the name & let you know. And, BTW,  you are very welcome in our home. I may or may not be there & Keef is a horrible housekeeper. So don't judge me based on how it might look! Lol!


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks DD. I will definitely check out the Charter Boat you tell me about. And thanks for the invite, ,,would love to see Keef with an Apron on cleaning. :bolt:


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks, I be doing covert things outside. . Keef If them other of mine had came you would have had to start 4- 6  more.  Some be here next week. And another soon.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hooper you funny, see Keef with an Apron on cleaning. Would be Funny though.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Hopper --cleaning that's what I do !-- Mane I am moving slow today !-- Making Grandpa noises and stuff !-- 

D.D. don't  U dare refer Hopper to our next door neighbor !-- He lucky I ain't burned him out ! -- It would be best to leave sleeping dogs alone !-- U know I'm just waiting for an excuse !


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? --Don't be making trails to a go-rilla grow !-- Dat's how they find it !-- - I decided on a good round number of varieties !-- I got more than 2 !
I think it's  time for 4:20 practice ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Yeah Hopper --cleaning that's what I do !-- Mane I am moving slow today !-- Making Grandpa noises and stuff !--
> 
> D.D. don't  U dare refer Hopper to our next door neighbor !-- He lucky I ain't burned him out ! -- It would be best to leave sleeping dogs alone !-- U know I'm just waiting for an excuse !



Keef,,,Dont burn the neighbors boat untill im finished fishing,,,:smoke1:


----------



## WoodHippy

Just walked to the mail box. 

View attachment 51317s.jpg


----------



## Keef

U want the boat ?-- Buy the lot next door --introduce yourself and tell me It's gonna cost me at least a thousand dollars for U to move in ! ( survey show my fence 6 inches over on his property and he need all the room he can get for his big a** boat !)--Told him apparently U got a fence on your property !-- He get the po-po out here when he send someone to tear it down !-- He enjoyed all the extra room and I had to throw up a chicken wire fence to keep my pups safe !-- We did get a new fence when we got the hot tub !-- Waited till he had his concrete drive in to get the hot tub so the truck could back right up it and to my back yard !-- Stuff don't roll good in this sand we got !-- Anyway -- This ain't over !-- I wanted that lot !-- Hurricane season coming and I got a flare gun !-- Accidents happen !


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- U a sick man !-- What all U got there my vision be a little blurry from extra caps !


----------



## Keef

The neighbor - He safe !-- D.D. made me promise !-- Been analysing that promise and I can't find a work around so I don't mess with him !-- Besides they just announced they building a refinery or something be bringing in thousands of jobs creating a big  housing shortage !-- Propery values ? --Cha-Ching !! -- Been wanting a houseboat with attached grow anyway!


----------



## WoodHippy

Sliver AK x Animal Stomper, Amnesia x Wreck D, Degobah One Parent is Clown Shoes OG.
Strawberry Daiquiri, And a 20 mixed Fem.  Tuesday I will get IC 91, 91 Dragon, SR91, And AITR,


----------



## umbra

I know that clown shoes OG, ~Gu from greenpoint seeds was running that. It was killer


----------



## Keef

U got a bad case of VCD Hippy !--( That's kinda like a wino telling a drunk -- U got a problem !)-- They all  sound tasty !


----------



## umbra

The research on the Chiqiuta bananas S1 indicates an average THC concentration of 33%, lol. Ok I got to pop some now.


----------



## Keef

U know things going pretty good when U gonna let something like this go !

Hoe Berry !-- 

View attachment 20170513_144133-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I would think so Umbra !-- That beats Bruce Banner #3 and GG#4  doesn't it ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I decided it not just VCD, I am a one to prepare for anything. They might just be gold one day.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- BOC and BOL (Box of Lemon) ?-- I see a pattern here !-- When U gonna do a box of Tricomes factories !-- Sure U have to consider plant structure but breed a box of all the most potent U can lay hands on !--Screw taste !-- Screw everything but THC % ? ---  I'm down with that !-- Can U make mine a 60 day finisher ?


----------



## Kraven

Nice gear Hippy. Got the steaks on marinating and the taters bakin, the mrs's making a fresh salad with some of my garden greens...been a nice lazy day around the ranch. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Keef

I think I'm just spring for a burger later !-- Still feel like I had a mighty a** whooping yesterday !-- I be better tomorrow ! --


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm getting closer !--I think I might have to talk with U again about oil --presses and stuff before I order anything !-- I still think carts are gonna be big down here !-- A quasi end to prohibition and U get a ticket if U get caught holding a small amount !-- The detection by smell is not a problem  for  carts !-- People gonna want that !--


----------



## Rosebud

My daughter, what a pot head, we went to dispensaries out of town today.. She is funny, she was in need of tangilope.  She swears by it for depression.. I had a hit and am having rapid heart. LOL.. We got alaska thunder wax... oh dear.  I got a bit of sour d.. love that stuff. Daughter loves the sativa blue dream, makes her relaxed... doesn't treat her like a sativa.. Is that what you find WH?

Ness, I hope your feeling better and your one plant  survived.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, sounds like a fun day, hope you both made it a day and had a nice lunch?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> My daughter, what a pot head, we went to dispensaries out of town today.. She is funny, she was in need of tangilope.  She swears by it for depression.. I had a hit and am having rapid heart. LOL.. We got alaska thunder wax... oh dear.  I got a bit of sour d.. love that stuff. Daughter loves the sativa blue dream, makes her relaxed... doesn't treat her like a sativa.. Is that what you find WH?
> 
> Ness, I hope your feeling better and your one plant  survived.



Yep,,same here. Its almost like its harvested late,,,and im mot saying it is,,it just seems like it to me because its an awesome smoke to chill with even though its Sativa Dominant.

Strain Highlights
Blue Dream, a sativa-dominant hybrid originating in California, has achieved legendary status among West Coast strains. Crossing a Blueberry indica with the sativa Haze, Blue Dream balances full-body relaxation with gentle cerebral invigoration. Novice and veteran consumers alike enjoy the level effects of Blue Dream, which ease you gently into a calm euphoria. Some Blue Dream phenotypes express a more indica-like look and feel, but the sativa-leaning variety remains most prevalent.

With a sweet berry aroma redolent of its Blueberry parent, Blue Dream delivers swift symptom relief without heavy sedative effects. This makes Blue Dream a popular daytime medicine for patients treating pain, depression, nausea, and other ailments requiring a high THC strain.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

So the new Attorney General say he gonna return the Drug War to the good ole days with mandatory minimums and more prisons !--- Looks like we coming up on time for Keef to be somebody else-- somewhere else !-- I ain't waiting for them to  show up before I dig a hole and climb in ! -- Keef Who ?


----------



## Rosebud

WH, you and Bud are TV compatible.. 

Kraven yes we had lunch it was fun.. I do enjoy a pot head. I lost her at the store but didn't want to tell anyone my baby girl is 42 and lost.


----------



## Keef

Rose I may go dark awhile but if I do I'll be back !-- I'm old and I'm a pot farmer !-- U can't do that in a prohibition state without being paranoid !-- I got a target on my back and my spider sense is screaming for me to go dark before I get caught !-- It's not one them pattern things like Umbra sees but something ain't right and I don't know what it is and I got a strong desire to hide for awhile !-- Maybe it's just paranoia but these "gut feelings" have served me well !-- I'm gonna get the Tarot and my stones out see if I can find figure this out !-- Maybe it's all just in my mind ? -- Later my people !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hang in there Keef. They are going after Gangs like MS13 and Chemicals. They have arrested several hundred gang members in New York and Houston already. I havent heard of any dispensaries or growers being targeted. I could give two shits about these ******* MS13 gang members and chemicals being taken off the streets. These sick basterds need to be removed from our streets.
If he goes after the States rights for Weed or Dispensaries it will not end well for the new Administration . I dont see that happening and if it does,,even i will turn on his ***. But untill then,,i will keep my fingers crossed that they dont have time for such foolishness with the epidemic of Opioid deaths that has hit our country, and the Cartels and Gangs slinging Heroin and ICE.


----------



## Kraven

Yup, getting the gangs and cartels is a very good thing, freaking my state out so they wont pass MMJ reform is what has me kinkled. Hopefully they will continue to respect states rights and just work on getting the real bad guys. I agree if they pick a fight with the states that have passed drug reform legislation, it will be a bumpy road fosure. As always...just keeping my head down and watching to see what unfolds.


----------



## WeedHopper

Agreed. Lets see what happens.
Keef,,nobodies gonna mess with you unless you piss off a neighbor or start talking to the wrong ppl. Ive been smoking weed for over 40yrs in a State that will hang your ***.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, you and Bud are TV compatible..
> 
> Kraven yes we had lunch it was fun.. I do enjoy a pot head. I lost her at the store but didn't want to tell anyone my baby girl is 42 and lost.



:rofl:  you a bad bad Mom loosing your Baby Girl like that.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH, you and Bud are TV compatible..
> 
> Kraven yes we had lunch it was fun.. I do enjoy a pot head. I lost her at the store but didn't want to tell anyone my baby girl is 42 and lost.



Yep Rose,,it was me,,my vap pen,,cold Bud Light and My boy John Wayne. 
Weedhopper loves Rose.
Going to be a tough day for Weedhopper. Its my 1st Mothers day without my Mom. Ive been fighting back tears since yesterday. Very painful. I can almost hear her telling me to stop before she kicks my butt. I miss her so much.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC, Happy Mother's Day. Plants are thriving. Besides the Golden Ticket, I'm running few other strains to see how they will do with my environment. The chisel is the clear winner. The buds are bigger, denser, and reek. BB King is a close second. The temple booty is a gem of piney goodness. Sour dubb is flat out special. Not the biggest buds, but you could break a window with 1 of the nugz, that dense and hard. @ 5 weeks.


----------



## Kraven

Nice Umbra, sounds like this is gonna be a really good turn for you. Just whipped up another batch of brownies.....smell them cooking now


----------



## yarddog

Morning.    Sounds like things are going well for you umbra.   
Kraven, you are going to turn into a brownie.


----------



## umbra

I was trying to repost that IG report about the cop that took some confiscated pot and made brownies and then he called 911 because he said he and his wife were overdosing. What did the cop say again,......I think we must be dead because time is going so slow....


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I was trying to repost that IG report about the cop that took some confiscated pot and made brownies and then he called 911 because he said he and his wife were overdosing. What did the cop say again,......I think we must be dead because time is going so slow....



 I listen to that a while ago man did it ever make me laugh  here it is on YouTube 

http://youtu.be/V1kTZRcKZ6Y


----------



## umbra

Thanks Bud. How you doing today?


----------



## Kraven

I love brownies.....cuts my smokin waaay back lol


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Thanks Bud. How you doing today?



 I'm doing pretty good umbra just about to head to the Hydro store and pick up some Coco and perlite how about you buddy


----------



## umbra

brew day


----------



## ness

Good Morning Peeps.  Haven't been on cause, I have nothing to show for pictures.  I'm very disappointed.  Not giving up.  Just waiting on seeds.  Than, I'll get back into the roll of things.  Can't get any worst.  At least I hope not.  

Rose, I am feeling fine.  Thank You.  So, you lost your daughter in the store. lol  Sure wish I live close to my daughter, she lives in NH.  I'm not fit for travel right, now.  Wish I was.  My grandson is graduating June 16th.  And, I sure wanted to be there.  My daughter and her daughter have phone that you can see each in other.  I'm going to talk with her to see if I can get a phone like that.  I'm missing so much.  She has twin boys and they are 5.  The last time, I was up they were 3.  Missing my family.  The phone and picture just aren't enough.  

Kraven you have a health looking garden.  I didn't start a garden this year going to miss my green peppers.   Got figs. blueberry. raspberry vines growing.  Going to make home made jam.  Love jam on toast and English muffins.  

YD happy BD for yesterday.  Hope your day went well.

Keef hang in there.  Thing got to get better.  All is well at the home front.  Over cast and about in the 70 right now.  

HAPPY MOTHER DAY.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> brew day



 I watched a video where the one guy was saying he put a sock of cannabis in his when he was brewing it and he said he could really feel the effects


----------



## DirtyDiana

In honor of all you wonderful moms today, I am lighting up some White Widow, as she was the mother that started it all for us!  A toke & a toast:  may your children be good to you & may you have a wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks DD. I will definitely check out the Charter Boat you tell me about. And thanks for the invite, ,,would love to see Keef with an Apron on cleaning. :bolt:



Keef cleaning???  When hell freezes over!


----------



## DirtyDiana

And again, Happy Mother's Day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490321039825.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Happy Mothers days, Spending the day in the yard.  Lots to be done.


----------



## Rosebud

I promise if someone tells me what  box of chocolates is one more time i will write it down. I am sorry to ask again.

WH, I can hear your mom telling you she just wants you to be happy.  She did you know. It is really hard the first mothers day, I am thinking of you and Kraven who lost his mom two years ago now. It just is hard, but it gets easier and our moms seem to still have opinions even after they are gone. Love doesn't die.

Nes, i bet you do miss your kids and grandkids. I guess we aren't going to have grandkids. But that is ok too, I didn't get a vote on that. I am glad you have some Ness. I also am glad you aren't going to let your plant disaster stop your from growing... keep on lady and happy mothers day to you. 
DD, you too, you are a mom to all those babies you care for.


----------



## umbra

box of chocolate = chocolate rain x headtrip x chocolate piss


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Rose, I'm missin her, but emom is going strong 

Happy Mothers Day


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Rose,,and you are correct.
She wili always be with me .


----------



## umbra

Rose, sometimes I am such a stoner. The beans you have should have said box of chocolate mix. I just did an F2 of the BoC and while I was at it I added a few clones I had laying around. So besides the BoC F2 there is golden ticket x BoC, skywalker og x BoC, chiesel x BoC, and sour dubb x BoC.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Way too early for me to be up!  Had to get up & check the bed for ants!  It was just my FM!  So, now I'm up medicating!  Hopefully I'll get a nap since I have to work tonight!  Thanks Rose, I have been a mother to many, many babies & children in my career.  Plus, I do have a grown daughter-- Keef's daughter. She can be trying, but I love her still!   Wake & bake! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490277772404.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good Morning everyone!  Son is shining today!  I will be outside today fer sure! Me and Harley are going canoeing. 




Keef said:


> I been thinking about Nick and his pup !-- A Cataract surgery is a simple procedure -- Surely there are vets that can do it ? -- A small incision is made on the outer edge of the iris and a little pack man like rounded needle is inserted !-- All the old natural lens that is now cloudy is gobbled up with the needle !-- Then a folded plastic lens is inserted thru the incision and unfolded to become the new lens ! -- A couple very fine sutures and we done !-- Usually just do one eye at a time !-- I guess what I'm saying is that dogs vision can be restored to functional !--



I need me some Doggie Health insurance.  Mebbe fore pre-existing conditions.:48:


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Way too early for me to be up!  Had to get up & check the bed for ants!  It was just my FM!  So, now I'm up medicating!  Hopefully I'll get a nap since I have to work tonight!  Thanks Rose, I have been a mother to many, many babies & children in my career.  Plus, I do have a grown daughter-- Keef's daughter. She can be trying, but I love her still!   Wake & bake!



 That is so true I can't remember the last time I woke up feeling refreshed


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start Nick going out canoeing today sounds like an awesome idea hope you enjoy it my friend


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. This week we are having a cold spell, lol. 55 this morning, so socks with my sandals. The main purpose of the tent and the closet are to feed the garage. With the growth of the plants we are testing, it's clear that there are a couple of plants we should run next. Before we flipped the garage with the golden ticket, we had 2 plants that we thought would do well enough that it would be a logical next step to run them. The Jersey OG turned out not to yield enough to compete with the golden ticket or any of the other plants. It will make great head stash. Only thing is that I had 60 clones rooted and ready to go. Killed all but 2. Meltdown was the other strain we were going to run. Still lots of hope for this one. Had 60 clones, killed all but 12. Took 40 chiesel clones. 5 BB King, 5 sour dub, 5 Tahoe, and 5 King Louis 13.


----------



## Kraven

Thats what I have found to be the case umbra, I seem to need both a tent and a small cloning space to keep flower flowing....just seems it worked out that way. I really wish I had double the space....but then i would only want double that after awhile....


----------



## umbra

We are still looking for the strains that work for us in our environment so having some adaptability helps a great deal. We have another 4 to 5 weeks to go on the plants in flower, so we still have enough time to root and veg the clones before it is time to flip the next batch.


----------



## Keef

I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- I was at church when it happened !--I don't even know those people U can call home and ask my wife !---  I have brain damage --I don't remember nothing !

I feel better now !

Nursery / Cloning station 

Veg ( doing repairs ) 

Bloom 

View attachment 20170515_155005.jpg


View attachment 20170515_155029.jpg


View attachment 20170515_155048.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Keef,,,i called DD and your right,,she said you dont know ****.....:rofl:
Sorry Little Brother,,,i couldnt help myself.


----------



## Keef

I know Dat's right Hopper !


----------



## Keef

She gonna be nice ? 

View attachment 20170515_160445.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I told DD that you need a spanking. She said she gonna whup you good . Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

She working tonight but I'm bout ready for her to come home !-- It all works fine on paper but I miss the old girl !-- She say I got some fancy blue and purple jars coming tomorrow !-- Blueberry and Purple Haze ?-- 
Umbra we gotta talk about blueberry !-- Look B.B. King been a good producer for me -- Works well -- My kind of plant -- I got nothing bad to say about it !

Your GDP-X-BPU is better !-

- Dam she fine !-- Little bit more stretch than B.B. but maybe even more blueberry !-- Frostiest too !-- Might be different with another style of growing but -- I'm keeping the GDP-X-BPU !-- For sure !


----------



## Keef

So I went to the grocery store high -- shouldn't be no surprise -- I'm always high !-- Anyway somehow I came home with a big a** pork shoulder roast !-- Think I'm fire up the electric smoker before I go to bed tonight cook that thing all night at about 225 degrees !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon All. Keef it looks good, You up size your plants a little. You gonna be in high cotton.  Howdy Hopper, Umbra I am seeing for my self what good genes mean in weed farming. My Delusional OG at 4 week flower has a few sprinkles. 

View attachment 51517dog (Small).jpg


----------



## Budlight

woodhippy  I got your package in the mail that was awesome buddy I give you five thumbs up on packaging that is the best I've seen yet thank you so much man I greatly appreciate it if there's ever anything I can do to return the favour please let me know


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey Bud I had to know if I could get it done. It's the Outlaw in me.  And we both got some great seeds.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I like that pic !-- Week 4 ? --Gonna be all sorts of frosty !-- There will come a time to let the girls run but for now this'll do !-- I got some hard decisions about cutting some varieties loose !-- I don't need 3-4 blueberries !-- It's like -I think - Kraven and Umbra saying this morning about finding the plants that work well for what U do ! -- Little bushes work for me !-- If I can hit that goal of a pound per square meter -- I don't care if it takes 2 plants or 8 !-- It'll be  all clones the same plant anyway !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> She working tonight but I'm bout ready for her to come home !-- It all works fine on paper but I miss the old girl !-- She say I got some fancy blue and purple jars coming tomorrow !-- Blueberry and Purple Haze ?--
> Umbra we gotta talk about blueberry !-- Look B.B. King been a good producer for me -- Works well -- My kind of plant -- I got nothing bad to say about it !
> 
> Your GDP-X-BPU is better !-
> 
> - Dam she fine !-- Little bit more stretch than B.B. but maybe even more blueberry !-- Frostiest too !-- Might be different with another style of growing but -- I'm keeping the GDP-X-BPU !-- For sure !



The BB King I have is clearly a sativa dominant plant and the GDP x BPU I have is clearly an indica dominant plant. And the riotberry og x bpu is straight up blueberry muffins.


----------



## umbra

Hippy that is straight up sexy


----------



## WoodHippy

Umbra Coming from you, My Head is swelling, Or Maybe it that joint I just Smoked. Thanks. And Keef Thank you to. I am learning, All you folks are good Teachers.


----------



## Keef

That's  one thing about these poly hybrids -x-poly hybrids -- They still got plenty variability !-- Ain't no telling what shows up ! -- My B.B. leans more toward indica and that dam GDP-x- BPU stretches some !-- I can I think I can manage it -- Hoe Berry ? -- Stretch way too much for me !-- It on the way out !-- That B.B. is blueberry dominate !-- Bred it to Bohdi's  Tranquil Elephantizer -- came out blueberry too !-- So I might get a very few seed from using  Bud's left over Strawberry  pollen on a B.B. mom !- No telling what will come out that but I truely don't see but a few seed !-- Bud --Strawberry Momma should come down next week !-- She got some seed !-- So Strawberry seed be coming back to Canada soon -- I let U age them !-- I hope U find a great one !


----------



## umbra

The Jersey OG that we won't be growing anymore had a good 6" intermodal spacing. Super stretchy.


----------



## Keef

Fairly squat-- bushy --potent --heavy producing 60 day finishers work for me !-- B.B. -do it !-- White Indica too --Even narrowing the choice down to what fits there would leave many ,many choices! -- I got no interest in something gonna take 13-15 weeks to finish ! -- 
Umbra next week or so I'm start sexing some King Louie and BOC !--Let me see what U did !-- I could tell by looking at the seed that there wasn't Chocolate Piss in mine !


----------



## Keef

Let da brother believe what he want O.K. ?


----------



## Rosebud

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Don't say a thing Rose !


----------



## umbra

Keef, something serendipitous I hope.


----------



## Keef

This is all just a trick to try to get me to say something ! -- I Ain't touching it !--


----------



## mrcane

Spiders we got'm  halfway through flower...what's a guy to do??Sprayed them with Nuke'EM..... lights out fan's on....need a puff:48:


----------



## Budlight

mrcane said:


> Spiders we got'm  halfway through flower...what's a guy to do??Sprayed them with Nuke'EM..... lights out fan's on....need a puff:48:



Get as many ladybugs as you can  it's going to sound crazy but try to vacuum up as many as you can


----------



## yarddog

mr.Cane that is horrible. I have not had bugs yet, i dread the day i get them. i belive its like riding a motorcycle. its not IF you go down, its WHEN you go down.
more a WHEN than an IF with bugs it seems.


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC....Thanks guys first time for the little suckers..... ladybugs nematodes today....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I hate me some spidermites !-- Wake and Bake time !--


----------



## Kraven

Hit them with Pyrethrum every three days. Cut off and remove badly infected leaves....if you can turn loose a herd of lady bugs. You must spray every three days for at least three times. It also good to hit them with a second mitacide and alternate. this late in flower it may just be hand wiping leaves, removing leaves and believe it or not vacuuming the leaves does work. I would have to look up pyrethrum but it is organic and i think it can be used up to the day of harvest...but check the label on whatever you buy.


----------



## mrcane

Yep... who would have thought ...Vacuum cleaner


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone, had a great day on the river with Harley, 'cept he kept trying to go swimming.Stupid dog loves the water, can't swim a lick, he sinks and his nose is too short.  Sorry to hear about your bugs mrcane,  I had 'em last fall.  I did the ladybug thing and it did the job however My house still has ladybugs turning up now and again.  I think I'm a weed wackin' today.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start  I soaked  a whole bunch of beans last night  hopefully we see some tales today  i'm having a little bit of a dilemma today I don't know whether I should buy some new flood and drain tables or if I should buy some UBC some strawberry cough and some agent orange man the struggles real what to do what to do hahaha


----------



## Keef

Lights are on guess I better stick my head in and see if garden is O.K. !-- I thing I might just spray and clean the grow room with some mighty wash !-- They be here again ! --Just a matter of time !-- Next I me I'm get me some lady bugs !-- U know something kinda funny ? -- Every single one of us be in the pharm today with a loop looking for bugs !-- I know I will !-- Bugs be the fatal flaw of any rotation !


----------



## Keef

Time to get them under some light ? 

View attachment 20170516_085231-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

For real!  I have been getting some very tough assignments lately!  
St. Nick, you sure Harley is a full blooded Shih Tzu?   Mine don't even like walking on wet sand!   And, forget about them going outside if the ground is wet from dew or rain!  Ginger gets really worried when she sees someone in the water & wants to go to them, but the water is in the way!  It's funny cause she heads out there to them but she stops when she realizes that she's in the surf & getting wet!  Going to bed; gotta do another one tonight.  You all have a high day. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1494655362916.jpg


----------



## yarddog

bud, i vote supplies over seeds.
i am gearing up to go full auto watering. i have a fiberglass tray that i am thinking of using for veg, it would give me plenty of room.  might have a tray for bloom too. also working on getting a parts list together for my clone/cut space. going with off the shelf led bulbs for the small space, its in a mini fridge. once i figured out my veg space, i knew i needed more room for cuts and things i want to hold. veg is going to be just big enough to feed bloom.


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- See some the stuff U bred up there among the sprouts ?

Bud I'm with Dog about supplies over seed ! -- Get your system up and running so it pleases U !-- I gotta put that box in veg back to work but I'm where I need to be right now with the grow !-- Anything else I'm need ?--What I got can pay for it ! -- Having this basic unit like I got when it's time I make as many "units" as I need !-- One day soon I may just do that !-- Let my "weed store in a box" become what it can be ! -- I can see being able to feed a dispensary! -- Only problem is I'm an Outlaw  Pot Farmer ( we don't always obey the rules and stuff )--not a business man !-- I'm need a partner eventually ain't I ?-- Maybe I just stay Outlaw ? --


----------



## Keef

U know Texas started licensing growers for they high CBD oil recently !-- I thought about getting involved for about 2 seconds !-- I would just get in trouble !-- U know some my plants would da Dank instead ?-- I'm just not so sure about all the rules and paperwork involved !-- I just grow the sheet !


----------



## Keef

Used my injector on that roast last night and let it set all night !-- It been in the smoker bout half hour now !
Nice roast !--


----------



## St_Nick

D.D., Harley is double registered.  AKC and CKC.  Ever since he was 3 months old he lived in my camper with me.  Usually we were parked within a few yards of the beach.  He's also really fond of riding my Harley.  Poor little fellow has never realized he was a shih zhu. He thinks he's human.  You should hear him talk.


----------



## Keef

Nick my Itsy-Bitsy was black and was my side kick for 17 years ! -- I still miss that ole girl !


----------



## umbra

Trying to post pix from phone


----------



## umbra

Try again 

View attachment 20170511_155129.jpg


View attachment 20170511_155416.jpg


----------



## umbra

Forgot Luna 

View attachment 20170511_141517.jpg


----------



## Keef

My smart phone is my computer -- camera - everything but printer !

I call this dog paralysis !-- Dogs be holding the brother down !-- Umbra's dogs too big for me !--They'd squash me ! 

View attachment 20170516_122426.jpg


----------



## Keef

Do we just throw this kinda trash away ?-- Maybe it's just me ? --but-- Oh Hell No !-- That stuff coming off ! 

View attachment 20170516_110707-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> bud, i vote supplies over seeds.
> i am gearing up to go full auto watering. i have a fiberglass tray that i am thinking of using for veg, it would give me plenty of room.  might have a tray for bloom too. also working on getting a parts list together for my clone/cut space. going with off the shelf led bulbs for the small space, its in a mini fridge. once i figured out my veg space, i knew i needed more room for cuts and things i want to hold. veg is going to be just big enough to feed bloom.



 You are right dog I have to stay on track I have a plan and I need to stick to it it's just so easy to get sidetracked  and I've almost got everything down so I can start switching over to the new system


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Forgot Luna



 Damn Umbra a guys trying to stay on track and has things to do then you go showing a swimming pool now I want to go swimming  and the only thing to do with water I'm doing today is washing pods and let me tell you this sucks


----------



## Keef

U can never do too much product research !-- The White -- x-- Black Rose -- Umbra see what U bred ?-- 
4:20 practice or something !-- It ain't got no age so it only gets better !-- I'm start a little fire ! 

View attachment 20170516_130446-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

that is 1 frosty girl. you did good Keef...you make me all proud and stuff


----------



## DirtyDiana

Jumped out of bed @ 1345 thinking I needed to be up by 1400!  My alarm is set at 1600!  But, I was up a good 15 mins before I realized I coulda slept 2 more hours!  No wonder I feel so rough!  Up now, may as well have coffee & a few tokes. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491095795745.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Plus, I was cursing "that neighbor " who cooks all that wonderful smelling food that wafts thru my apartment til I realized it was me!  I put a Cornish hen in my crockpot before bed this morning & it smells heavenly!  Doesn't look like much, but smells tasty! 

View attachment 20170516_141035.jpg


----------



## Keef

D.D. up early ? -- Good U can look for me another scooter ! -- Your poor puppy Ginger she miss her scooter rides !

Thanks Umbra !-- U bred it --I just grew it !-- Truth  is I bet I ain't getting but maybe 80 % of her potential !-- 
Not that she can't hold her own just like this !-- I smoked some and went to do something --Got started and forgot what I was doing -- I got a clue !-- I had a pair of wire cutters and knife !-- I better fire this pipe back up !-- Wonder what da hell I was doing with a knife and wire cutters !-- Oh well !


----------



## Kraven

Slept for the day trying to beat this spring cold....hope everyone is well. Plenty of vitamin C and chicken soup and i'll be good in no time.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U better get better !

I been thinking about a grow pic to frame !-- This ain't it but I like it !-- Rose's Purple Haze framed by Umbra's GDP -x- BPU !

Umbra we need to get U some them new glasses they got that give color blind people color vision !-- Look it up !-- 

View attachment 20170516_153226.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice looking Dogs Umbra. Cool


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks Nothing new on the homestead here. Just here to say Hello. I get my dog to stand still I will get his picture. He is out with the neighborhood dogs. There is about 6 of them.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,Weedhopper gonna fly over and eat your plants. Lol


----------



## Keef

If I don't eat them first Hopper !-- Caps make me see sheet if I take too many !


----------



## Keef

Hippy we can't let pets run loose down here !-- It got nothing to do with the law and stuff !-- We got a couple coyote packs hunt the island !-- So many people let thier cats out and never see them again !-- They've even taken pets off the leash before !-- Even Dogs big ole Great Dane would have trouble defending against 15 or 20 of these long legged coyotes !-- They quick too !

Hopper I'm looking forward to your beach trip !- Don't get to show off my stuff to the yokels ! -- There will be party favors !-- Some wine too !-- I got some blueberry and pear bottled -- Maybe better start some cherry ?-- Watermelon needs some work !-- Got some Strawberry that I can't fix so -- I'm distill it !---Soon as I solder up a mason jar to use as a thump keg !-- 
- Maybe some Blackberry ? -- I forgot some things at the store so I have to go back anyway !-- 
What was I gonna do with this knife and wire cutters ? -- ???


----------



## WoodHippy

We got coyote packs here to. But we also got a Hunting Season on them. Folks up use long range rifles. Seen a couple up North of me Shot at 600 yds. They even chase them with dogs.  That's not me.  Let Old Wiley come in the yard. I got no problems


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Keef, its more of an inconvenience than anything.....i just have a light summer cold, but i swear they are worse than a winter one imho.


----------



## Keef

Take care of it Kraven !-- 

Hippy I never met a coyote that wasn't a sucker for a wounded rabbit call !-- I could go down the beach aways and take out the whole pack !-- They be wanting some rabbit bad !- - They not hurting me so I got no problem with them !


----------



## WoodHippy

Kravens get well, Here is my pup Lab Mix, Bear.  Good Dog Someone pulls in the drive. He sits at the door and looks at them. 90 % Honk 

View attachment 51617dog2 (Small).jpg


----------



## umbra

I was on a back road and saw either a really big fox or a coyote. It was running so hard to tell. 20 miles east from here there are mountain lions and bears.


----------



## Keef

We got some strange stuff shows up over here sometimes besides Blue Dogs and the occasional Chubacobra! - There's the King Ranch and some other big places with exotic game ! --

Should be more worried about the monster rattlesnakes we got !


----------



## Keef

Got the grow tucked in for the night !-- Time to check on that roast that been in the smoker  ?-- 11 hours now !-- Pack me a pipe and catch up on what's  happened in the world today !-- Time to play -" How high can U get ?"


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> We got coyote packs here to. But we also got a Hunting Season on them. Folks up use long range rifles. Seen a couple up North of me Shot at 600 yds. They even chase them with dogs.  That's not me.  Let Old Wiley come in the yard. I got no problems




I'm one of them long range guys.  Remington 788 in .223 with a 16 power Viper.  1 inch groups at 300 yds. and usually about 4 inches at 500.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, I'm in the middle of filling my flower room and taking clones.  I have 2 female Nurse Larry and 2 still to flip.  I have One Umbras Suprise, 2 Blueberries, 2 Blueberry and Bubblelicious,  In the veggie room I have 4 clones of an afgani sumptin or other that keeps me sleeping at night, and 2 or 3 more of each of the above .  I need to size down some.  My plants typically yield nearly 1/2 lb. each and they get big.  This time I'm growing in 3 gallon containers and hoping for I dunno, maybe smaller more managable plants.  I always seem to want to wait one more week in veg and then trying to keep the plants out of the lights  is a real problem.  If I ever get a hydro setup maybe I can do better.  How do you slow down the growth of the plants you want to hold but might not want to grow out for a while?


----------



## Keef

Texas got a feral hog problem -- If they would offer any kind of bounty we could put some distance shooters to work !-- Only way to profit from hunting them now is to catch them live and take them to the slaughter house !-- Too risky for the reward to me !--  Need someone long ways off with a silencer and sit there and dust they a** !-- They hard on the land !-- I don't kill for pleasure anymore !-- For hogs I would but I wouldn't want to waste the meat !-- They taught us to--- Breathe --Relax --Aim --Squeeze !-- I used to be able to reach out and hit what I shoot at ! -- U can't always believe what the records say !-- In the army at Night fire 25 meter pistol range up in Georgia I got jumped for having 12 hits before they said-- Open Fire !
I was throwing rocks at the target and had that puppy going up and down --up and down ! --


----------



## St_Nick

I used to do the varmit thing, now its mostly punching holes in paper.  Lotta land is posted nowadays that used to be fine for hunting.


----------



## Keef

I use the pellet rifle for gophers but the other guns are just to defend the home !-- Over in east Texas where Giggy and I come from U can leave your distance gun at home !-- They call it "The Big Thicket "-- Nothing but a 12 gauge with buck shot will work !-- -- U be lucky to see 50 feet !


----------



## Keef

I need to start punching holes in paper again !-- I used to find it very relaxing !-- It might sound all Jed Clampet but when U limited on distance U just use an air rifle and smaller targets like match sticks !-- I got some fancy targets somewhere I printed up once ! -- Maybe when I get the Stoner Ranch I get me a distance gun !-- 3 - 30 round clips for that SKS -- I don't need to aim -- I walk it in on U !-- I know she shot high and to the right so I start low and to the left !


----------



## Kraven

Well, just chased a big sow coon out of my carport....lucky I didn't use buck shot. I have nothing in there that would interest a coon, it was just being nosy.....but didn't know it was a coon until we met.....was getting tense for a second.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C.  !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Kraven.  Right after I bought my place I came face to face with a coon in my drive.  Harley was barking his fool head off and the coon was trying to get on my porch to tear up my garbage.  my .45 made short work on him and the rest have stayed away.

We have coons, bobcats, coyotes, foxes and black bears here.  Most stick to themselves but the coons have big balls.:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Rose,  when you get up, can you point me to a good thread on your nurse Larry?  I'm having high hopes for this stuff.


----------



## Kraven

Yea both of us were relieved that no shooting was involved......they don't care for that in town lol


----------



## Keef

I know Kraven !-- Then the po-po come to your house !-- Best just not shoot in town !

Nick -- I got some  Da Nurse - ( Nurse Larry ) - that I'm move to bloom in a couple days !--- Got plenty clones behind it too !-- I be running it regular after this !-- - She is good medicine !-- I think she do U right !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone  hope everyone's off to an excellent start


----------



## yarddog

morning budlight.   I'm here turning wrenches dreaming about flood and drain, and automatic top off.


----------



## Keef

Mane gonna be 85 and overcast with showers today !-- I'm just blow the day away in smoke !--

Maybe I try some this !-- See what kind magic Umbra put in this one ? 

View attachment 20170517_092146-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dam !- That's gonna leave a mark ! -- Did U hear that ? --Anyway I'm standing there stretching when The lightening and thunder happened !-- I ran into the wall !--I be alright I took it in the face !-- I don't want to get all Chicken Little but seems like the sky is falling out there !-- That was the good side of my face !- Now it's not !--


----------



## Rosebud

good morning old friends. ha.. I think i am finally going to get over this vertigo.. fingers crossed, i am much better.

StNick, glad you have the nurse up. Yes, she is awesome. I will try to find some grow report somewhere, seems we had a nl thread, i will go look.

Kraven, get well.
Ok, i partied with my daughter for five days, time to make some oil and do some pot work. I have a guy driving to oregon for cbd clones... he said he would get me some.
Have you guys ever noticed how nice pot heads are? I have.

Ok, peace and love and lots of hugs.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Dam !- That's gonna leave a mark ! -- Did U hear that ? --Anyway I'm standing there stretching when The lightening and thunder happened !-- I ran into the wall !--I be alright I took it in the face !-- I don't want to get all Chicken Little but seems like the sky is falling out there !-- That was the good side of my face !- Now it's not !--



 Buddy you make my day sometimes man if it wasn't for you some days I just wouldn't laugh at all I thank you so much my friend hopefully your day gets better :48:


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> good morning old friends. ha.. I think i am finally going to get over this vertigo.. fingers crossed, i am much better.
> 
> StNick, glad you have the nurse up. Yes, she is awesome. I will try to find some grow report somewhere, seems we had a nl thread, i will go look.
> 
> Kraven, get well.
> Ok, i partied with my daughter for five days, time to make some oil and do some pot work. I have a guy driving to oregon for cbd clones... he said he would get me some.
> Have you guys ever noticed how nice pot heads are? I have.
> 
> Ok, peace and love and lots of hugs.



 Us potheads Rose are all that's left of the good people  we live by different morals


----------



## Rosebud

St nick, check this out.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67421&highlight=nurse+larry

Keef we love you. Budlight, i am glad he makes you laugh, he is funny.


----------



## yarddog

hey Rose! glad you had fun with family and friends.


----------



## Keef

I'm glad it amused U--- Bunch of sick individuals be laughing at my pain !-- I might have a black eye and my reading glasses twisted up and hurt  my eye !-- The caps be taking the edge off !-- I probably didn't need that many caps ? 
I got babies moved into aero cups and collars -- Temple -x- BPU -- Golden Ticket -x- BPU (?) That it Umbra ?-- A baby --fem P.P. --(Panama Power ?-)-I got from Hippy along with a fem CJ ( Cheesy Jones )-- AK 48 ( was the AK a fem Cuz ?--and some others going to aero tommorrow !
Be sexing some BOC and King Louie any day now ! -- I 'm setting up a run of Night Shade and Mazar and Snow Desiel soon !-- One right after the other !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> morning budlight.   I'm here turning wrenches dreaming about flood and drain, and automatic top off.



That's  funny I've been doing the same thing except for the twisting wrench is parked on the grocery shop opens I'm going to go up and grab one of my first tables so I can start building that part and then at the second table and then start on the flower room  I really like the idea of those cheap lightbulbs for the  clones  I bet they'd be good for seeds to


----------



## umbra

No Keef, it is golden ticket x BoC. Wow you are running everything I sent ya. Can't wait to hear what you think of the riotberry and the snow diesel.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I'm glad it amused U--- Bunch of sick individuals be laughing at my pain !-- I might have a black eye and my reading glasses twisted up and hurt  my eye !-- The caps be taking the edge off !-- I probably didn't need that many caps ?
> I got babies moved into aero cups and collars -- Temple -x- BPU -- Golden Ticket -x- BPU (?) That it Umbra ?-- A baby --fem P.P. --(Panama Power ?-)-I got from Hippy along with a fem CJ ( Cheesy Jones )-- AK 48 ( was the AK a fem Cuz ?--and some others going to aero tommorrow !
> Be sexing some BOC and King Louie any day now ! -- I 'm setting up a run of Night Shade and Mazar and Snow Desiel soon !-- One right after the other !



 I can't wait to see how the PP turns out  and the CJ


----------



## St_Nick

Rose,  thank you so much for the link, I will read it eagerly.  When you originally sent me the seed I planted half but then had an accident and nocked the whole tray off the table and busted 'em up to bad to recover.  This second batch is looking good and I have 2 females so far.  I'm gonna pay close attention to 'em and hope for the best.  Thanks again.  

People in general are not nearly as nice as they used to be.  Seems like everyone is focused on me me me and less interested in the rest of the world.  Stoners are more relaxed as a whole and used to dealing with asshats so they just try to be nice people and look out for each other:48:


----------



## umbra

gathering beans for the grape project. The lemon project is underway and seeds are looking good. I think instead of the box of lemons, a bag of lemons makes more sense. The grape project, a bunch of grapes, lol.
snowhigh's                 3xpurple
outlaw genentics         magic Merlin
rare dankness             rare darkness
Cannarado's                grape pearl
DJ Short's                   grape krush


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> gathering beans for the grape project. The lemon project is underway and seeds are looking good. I think instead of the box of lemons, a bag of lemons makes more sense. The grape project, a bunch of grapes, lol.
> snowhigh's                 3xpurple
> outlaw genentics         magic Merlin
> rare dankness             rare darkness
> Cannarado's                grape pearl
> DJ Short's                   grape krush



 Those are going to be some good projects on Umbra  can't wait to see how they turn out my friend


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra -- 5 out of 6 --GT -x- BOC made it to aero !-- Yes I'm running them all !-- It's a long process for me !-- I start about half dozen regular seed -- Get them up to 6-8 inches tall and sex them !-- Cull the males and bring the girls back to veg and start taking cuts !-- 1st one is usually the top cut ! - I get some rooted and the original has recovered some I throw it back into bloom !-- It ain't gonna make a lot but I'll get a taste to help me decide !-- Then I can grow out a box ( 4-6 --12 inch bushed plants )-- I got 2 phenos of Rose's Purple Haze that Vex me -- That beautiful Purple girl and her wicked sister !-- I can't turn that Purple girl loose but that green pheno don't play !-- I'm not letting it go !--


----------



## Keef

Work it Umbra !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I think I pop one of those Strawberry seed out today and see how mature they are !


----------



## Keef

I told ya'll I got a problem !-- U send me some seed ? --I'm start some !-- 

The newest babies !-- Some from Umbra --Some from Hippy !

BOC and King Louie (KL) -- Gonna get sexed soon ! -- There's also a fem White Widow Giggy sent me for a side by side Widow show down !-- It got hurt but it's recovering nicely -- Then that little stunted Bubba's Momma -from Rose -- I thought it was not gonna make it but It will now ! 

View attachment 20170517_110653-1.jpg


View attachment 20170517_110332-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra that Riot Berry is nice !-- It got no age yet but something is developing there !

Dog -- I think U just figured something out about "maintaining"-- a clone line -- U just want to keep them alive-- not thriving !-- Then when U want U whip them out and they come right back !


----------



## yarddog

Umbra, if you ever need a few of that grape stuff run, I'd love to make a few runs. Grape is my favorite color. haha.


----------



## Keef

When I say "Little Mother " -- U probably don't picture something like this !-- (WI) The White -x- Nepal Indica !
I got this I make all the cuts I want !-- I can maintain quite a few like this ! 

View attachment 20170517_114217-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> Umbra, if you ever need a few of that grape stuff run, I'd love to make a few runs. Grape is my favorite color. haha.



no problem. maybe fall.


----------



## St_Nick

You know what Umbra?  I just took a good look at the BOM pic thats heading up all these pages.  Beautiful bud pic there.  You sir are a master.:woohoo::farm:


----------



## umbra

Nick thanks for your kind words


----------



## Keef

Look out he in the music again !

Come down off your throne and leave the body alone - --Steve Winwood -- Wasted and I can't find my way home !
I'm shuffling thru the Texas sand -- but my heads in Mississippi ! -- ZZ Top 

Cow Girl in the Sand -- Neil Young 

Nice buzz I got working here ya'll !


----------



## Keef

Tin soldiers and Nixon coming ? -- 4 dead in Ohio !--- - Ohio --- Neil Young 

Not saying these times reminds me of those times I just like the music !


----------



## Budlight

So I guess my moms doing some history on our family tree turns out 4 generations back my grandfather  came from England to Canada to become a hemp  farmer I thought that was kind a cool got a love family history


----------



## Kraven

Thats kinda neat BL.

Rosie I'm tryin to feel better, was not as bad as yesterday....prolly have it licked by the morning.

Off to eat another brownie, colds not so bad when you can nearly taste the music.


----------



## umbra

Bud that is cool.


----------



## Keef

Bud I don't think Gramps had this in mind when he grew hemp !

We got strawberry seed and they look close to ready ! 

View attachment 20170517_140949-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Bud that is very cool, a hemp growing grandfather... way cool. I would love to talk to my father the farmer about he and hemp... i know he had some stories of it growing wild in kansas..  He ended up being a farmer and a cigarette salesman.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I don't think Gramps had this in mind when he grew hemp !
> 
> We got strawberry seed and they look close to ready !



 Sweet man I'm excited to get a crack in them babies :48:


----------



## Keef

Now Bud I hope U not expecting a big sack of seed !-- I don't think that little mother has more than a couple dozen seed -- B.B. King might only have half dozen and I see only one on the Widow !-- Might be more just won't know till I take it in a few days ! -- We'll find a nice Strawberry or we'll have seed to breed more and look again !---I may only keep a half dozen or so myself -- I got the mother all I need is a good male if I don't find the Strawberry I'm looking for 1st time around !-- They be one in there somewhere !-- I'm kinda interested in what's  gonna come out these few seeds off B.B. King !-- Don't know what kinda terepene profile to expect so we see ?-- A Blueberry /Strawberry ?-- Who knows ?-- I be finding out only way I know how !-- Grow it out and smoke it !


----------



## Keef

Let me see what I posted then I see if I can remember what's  what ? 

View attachment 20170517_160601-1.jpg


View attachment 20170517_155706-1.jpg


View attachment 20170517_160455.jpg


View attachment 20170517_160420-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Snow Desiel -- Just for the record ? --That ain't snow !

GDP-x- BPU  

B.B. King in da house !

The purple one !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening All, Man I just smoked some BB King. I love it. Got me a another BB moved to Flower on Sunday. Was about 20 inch's tall. Keef lots of frost.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  420 here.  Going to try and send some puppy pictures.

Keef just love your bud porn.  Great job.  Through some mojo my way.  I sure could use it.


----------



## umbra

Yeah Hippy the BB King tastes good and hits hard.


----------



## ness

I am having trouble uploading pic.  Want else is new.  I have a short term memory lost.  Just the way it is.  I been out all day, so, I need to wine down.  Smoke a little.  And, I have soda for a drink.  

Yarddog didn't you say you have a dog name Luna.  I may be wrong.  Umbra say he has a dog name Luna.  And, you, know TJ ask me what the name I wanted for the pup.  We just did not call her Patches.  Patches just seem to me to be a male dogs name.  So, now, her name is Luna.


----------



## ness

:bong2:


----------



## ness

Wish,I could grow outside.  There is just one spot right for a grow.  And, that has to be right in back of my six foot fence.  There is all crop growing around me.  The field out front had some woods, well, their cut it all down for more crop space.  And, I have all kind of workers around by my fence,off and on all season.  All, it takes is one guy to stick his head over my fence. That would be the end.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Umbra!  Grape!  You're killing me!  And. Bud, that is so cool about your predecessor growing hemp!  It's in the blood--  you grow (go) man!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Couldn't help myself! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1494964445657.jpg


----------



## ness

Rose, I bet it was so much fun hanging with your daughter.  My daughter and I are trying to get the phone to work so we can see each in other.  That going to be awesome.  Just, broke up some more buds.  Time to get toasted. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

I'm in Ness !-- U just keep getting back up when U have a grow disaster and learn something each time !-- Just too many things can go wrong outside so I don't think I would want to grow outside again !-- I remember how Hippy 420 used to do !-- He grow smoking weed inside and turn his outside crop to bubble hash with a red cement mixer ! -- Things been going great in the grow so there is a grow disaster just waiting to happen any minute now !


----------



## ness

This is the first time, I have live away from the ocean.  Just love that salt air smell.  GA has a little bit of ocean, some, day I'm going out to take a look.  

Keef how is the scooter hunting and how did your ham work out.  You, did say it was a ham didn't you?


----------



## ness

Take Care and have a good night.:bong2: & :spit:


----------



## Keef

Smoked a pork shoulder roast Ness !-- Turned out great !- Might have some left overs !

Hippy -- B.B. been good to me !-- Kinda like an old friend now !-- U get a little age on it in a jar and it just get's better !--


----------



## Keef

Hippy that AK 48 is feminized ? -- I got one to aero now !


----------



## Kraven

Swingin through


----------



## Keef

Got my work out done today ! 

View attachment 20170517_192544.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Hippy that AK 48 is feminized ? -- I got one to aero now !


  No it was Reg


----------



## Keef

I swear I did not shoot it !-- Musta been a car backfiring or something !-- but I still might !-- Moving it that far bout killed me !-- bolts pulled thru -- I couldn't get untangled from it and that's  gonna leave a mark !-- I'm be needing a crutch and a sling and some morphine would be nice but I quit it !-- Wonder what poked me  in the back ?-- So I had a full day !-- Thunder made me run into the wall and I might have a black eye !-- Excercise machine beat me up bad !---- I'm need another dose of caps !-- Where's my gun ?


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Keef, try to stay alive the rest of the day please.  exercise machine? 

I am making beef jerky on the Traeger, going to take it to the physical therapists that helped me so much with vertigo. Did i mention i threw up 3 times while they were doing the treatment? beef jerky is the least i can do.

Been thinking about WH today..  you guys help me smoke this.


----------



## umbra

Took me a while to figure out why my dogs eat dirt...it's the bone meal. Boomer got into a bag of bone meal and ate the whole bag. Now he has a tummy ache...just like a kid.


----------



## Keef

Dam dirt eating dogs !

Hey Rose !--


----------



## Rosebud

Wilson eats roaches. He has scared me three times now. his head starts bobbing and then he falls over... Bone meal, that can't be easy to digest... ouch. Won't that just turn to cement in Boomer's colon?  He may need some oil to go with that.  Hi Keef.


----------



## umbra

well I do not know, but my dogs eat bones pretty regular. what goes in, comes out. bet if he could do it again, he would.


----------



## umbra

Luna eats bees, flies, heck if it moves, she will eat it.


----------



## Keef

Been an interesting news cycle !-- Seems like the soap opera starts at about 6 pm every day !
My dogs like leaves from veg.-- Except for the little bud thief ! -- Little Bastid ! --I had the door to the grow open the other day when I was moving some stuff !- One of them drug a big bag of fan leaves into the living room for snack !-- Don't know which one but 2 had leaves hanging out they mouth !-- Gotta watch them like a hawk if the door is open !


----------



## Rosebud

This is not partisan, I am glad our constitution is holding up. Sounds like a good man will sort it out.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Been an interesting news cycle !-- Seems like the soap opera starts at about 6 pm every day !
> My dogs like leaves from veg.-- Except for the little bud thief ! -- Little Bastid ! --I had the door to the grow open the other day when I was moving some stuff !- One of them drug a big bag of fan leaves into the living room for snack !-- Don't know which one but 2 had leaves hanging out they mouth !-- Gotta watch them like a hawk if the door is open !


You tell everyone to eat caps don't you?


----------



## Keef

Little bud stealing bastid he like caps too !-- Found one stuck to the side of his face one day !-- Don't know where he got it but he eat caps -- He fight U for them too !-- I tried to reach under the bed to get my bud back and he bit me !


----------



## Budlight

:vap-n15614613_33925





Keef said:


> Now Bud I hope U not expecting a big sack of seed !-- I don't think that little mother has more than a couple dozen seed -- B.B. King might only have half dozen and I see only one on the Widow !-- Might be more just won't know till I take it in a few days ! -- We'll find a nice Strawberry or we'll have seed to breed more and look again !---I may only keep a half dozen or so myself -- I got the mother all I need is a good male if I don't find the Strawberry I'm looking for 1st time around !-- They be one in there somewhere !-- I'm kinda interested in what's  gonna come out these few seeds off B.B. King !-- Don't know what kinda terepene profile to expect so we see ?-- A Blueberry /Strawberry ?-- Who knows ?-- I be finding out only way I know how !-- Grow it out and smoke it !



 No man I'm not expecting a lot just hoping for a couple to try my luck hope you're having a good evening man


----------



## Keef

Oh my gawd !-- What hurts the least ? -- This old body just don't heal like it used to ! -- Face is swollen --Dam thunder !-- I may be late or a no show for Wake and Bake !--Later!


----------



## DirtyDiana

OMG!  Just heard that Chris Cornell of Soundgarden & Audioslave died. I am just devastated!


----------



## Keef

I give up on going to bed !-- I'll nap when I can !-- I am Waked and properly Baked !-- Took extra caps !
Anyway U old farts better Wake Up !-- U know when I'm left unsupervised I end up in trouble !


----------



## St_Nick

Good Morning Keef,  I woke up to an overcast morning.  Still taking clones ( I work slow)  and I am actually hoping for rain all day to keep me at home.


----------



## WeedHopper

DD my oldest son said the same thing this morning. I didnt even know who he was. Which don't mean much cause i listen to mostly older rock and Country.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, pouring coffee and cold meds down my neck, thought i was about over this mess yesterday but it seems to have a second act. I been following along but just not much to say. Lots going on in the country these days. I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## umbra

DirtyDiana said:


> OMG!  Just heard that Chris Cornell of Soundgarden & Audioslave died. I am just devastated!


suicide in Detroit


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Kraven,,,im gonna go kick work in the *** and head home to Dallas...yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Hope you have a good day Hopper and a safe trip home for the weekend.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps!  exercise was canceled, think i will eat a donut... Kidding. i haven't had a donut in 10 years.  lol  Mr wilson gets his big boy haircut today. I will miss this scruffy long haired hippy dog.  I got stuff to do... 
Kraven, get well. Rest, vitamins. etc.
Keef, sleep my friend.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Rose, wife is ushering me off to the bath and then to bed, she filled me up with Cold meds, vitamins plus plenty of C and B6, and 12 and I'm good and sleepy again....stupid cold, felt like I was gonna be over it yesterday....sure did come back with a vengeance today. Tried to smoke a bowl...that didn't go well. Really hoping my emphysema doesn't cause this to become bronchitis....if so I'll hit the VA's sick call Monday morning if I have not shook it by then. Thank you all for the well wishes.....this too shall pass.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got a Dr. appointment for my knee.  Max's head butted my knee head on.  And, now something not right.  Got Xrays yesterday.  So, we will see what going on.  Forgot to log out yesterday.  Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--again !-- I feel like I been tied to the whipping post !-- Lawdy stuff hurts !-- 

Ness U better be more careful ! 

I'm with Nick --Ain't doing nothing today that can wait till tommorrow !

Kraven there do be a lot happening in our world and I got an opinion but the rules don't allow me to express it properly !


----------



## Rosebud

oh no ness, i hope it isn't serious.. let us know what the doc says. good luck.

Get better soon keef.


----------



## Keef

Thanks Rose !-- Might slow me down a couple days but I got back up after worse !-- All I had planned today was taking some plants and doing some trimming !-- Today ? --Tommorrow ? -- Close enough !-- Gonna be replacing them with several clones of the green pheno of Purple Haze !-- I 'm bout to have another cup of coffee !-- I feel them caps gripping my stomach so they fixing to kick in !-- Maybe I get some trimming done later ?


----------



## Keef

1st --I am not the best trimmer in da world !-- Grow'm bigger Keef !-- When I do ? - Where da hell am I gonna get trimmers ? -- 
One down 5 to go !-- It may not be like ya'll do but it works in my pipe ! 

View attachment 20170518_125054.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

For real! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491821431018.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=VUb450Alpps&feature=share

Chris Cornell & Eddie Vedder. Chris was an amazing vocalist & musician. Very sad indeed.


----------



## mrcane

Kraven hope you get feeling better soon. 
Ness hopefully nothing to bad with the knee 
     Let's puff one......:48:
Think we have the little  bastards under control.using Nukem..... 

View attachment 20170517_195838.jpg


----------



## Keef

Get'm Cane !-- I'm talking genocide! -- The complete and utter destruction of ever single spidermite !-- 

I trimmed 3 of them little girls and quit !-- I just ain't up to it !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks, Off to eat some taco's. Get them Cane.  Kravens Get better. Do what Rose tell you to do. Keef do what work for you.


----------



## mrcane

Heading to the East Coast Monday night dad is not doing well 93 still at home.....Bless him.


----------



## ness

Cane, I sorry to hear about your Dad.  He's 93 that's awesome.  I bet he got some tails to tell.  Wishing everything turn out O:K


----------



## Keef

Best wishes Cane !

Got a fresh box moved to bloom -- Houseplants and yard got some nute water !-- I just moved the plants I need to trim tomorrow into a another box till then !-- Ain't been moving very well but I still got the farming done ! -- I be riding this rotation till the fatal flaw shows up !-- Bugs !-- Shut a rotation right down !-- 
 Hippy I got a 2nd AK into aero !--2 for 2 on the SR 91 --1 of one on the fem P.P. and CJ !-- 5 of 6 on Umbra's Temple -x-BPU and 4 of 6 on Golden Ticket -x- BOC !
Why ya'll bring up that Grape yesterday ? -- She after me already !


----------



## ness

Been trying to upload a picture of my pup.  Just seem that I'm doing it right it just won't post.  

Rose, do you think there is something wrong with the site as far as picture posting?  

Well all have a good evening.  Time for another round of Wake in Bake. :bong2:


----------



## WoodHippy

Cane Safe voyage my friend. In my Thoughts.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks all we will celebrate his life...
          Puff.....Puff.....:48:.......


----------



## mrcane

Keef you have been on a roll with this rotation..
I just put some clones into dirt got 5 outa 5 to root...
Don't you just love this disease 

View attachment 20170517_143358.jpg


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Up at 1:am.  Got a good buzz going to.  Rose the Dr. said that I sprain it.  Xrays are all good.  Keef yes I will be more careful, keep my knees away from Maxs, he is like a Mad Truck.  He doesn't know how strong he is.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Have a great day OFC.  Cleaning my computer area today.  Must get started. :spit:&:bong2:


----------



## yarddog

glad to hear your knee is ok ness. My Luna is a powerhouse. she just wants to be a lap dog, but she feels like a pro football player. i have to be very careful to make sure she does not hurt people by accident. 
When you pet her, it feels like a brick has been covered in fur. hard as a rock.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I got a strong muscular dog too !-- He a Mastiff in a 6 lb body !-- He think he thinks he the baddest thing ever been !-- He ain't afraid of nothing !-- 
Cane - When the grow is going good I just know I'm in between disasters !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Fry day again. Time to get high again. Tahoe with King Louis backup and sprinkles of hash on top. Huge shatter festival in Santa Rosa this weekend. I'm not going. Going to hit 100 this weekend, I'm hanging at the pool.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like a good plan Umbra !-- We gonna hit bout 85 windy and overcast with some rain !-- Gonna be like being in a sauna !-- I'm a little slow but I'm moving better -- I got a few errands to run later but The plan right now Is to develop a proper buzz !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I guess its more weed wackin' and outdoor fun today.  The garden is doing very well today, appears that I am getting mostly females this run.  I have a seed from Keef called Umbras Suprise.  This thimg is amazing.  It is growing like the weed it is but whats amzing is the fact that it went from veg to full blown flower in less then a week.  If this girl doesn't burn itself out it might turn out to really be something.  I hope so..  Last run I got mostly males.  Out of 12 plants I got 9 males.  This time I have 3 males so far out of 16 seeds but I will admit I have 3 still to sex.


----------



## Keef

That's  something Nick !-- I remember Umbra sent a selection of seed for me to split up and one container was missing a label !-- He couldn't remember and I never found a label so it be what it be ! -- So I just labeled it Umbra's Surprise !-- Cause Surprise he don't know either but wasn't no scrubs in that batch of seed !-- Everything I've grown out has been fine weed !

One my errands is to get a jug and screen like Umbra told me about -- I never made dry ice hash but I'm bout to learn how !-- D.D. been singing the praises of my old Widow -- She like that I bet some Widow hash make her have a religious experience !


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW,day of Tai Chi for me today..have a wonderful day:48:


----------



## Keef

More coffee and keep working on this Master Kush is all I'm doing right now !- Lights just came on and I should check the grow but I'm not that Jiggy yet !-- Maybe trim those last little plants ? - Now more coffee !


----------



## umbra

Every time I go thru my seed stash, I find something unmarked or the label has fallen off.


----------



## Kraven

Me too so i have gotten to putting the label in the bean pack. Seems the severity of my cold is not so bad today...hopefully I'm on the mend....Happy fry-day everyone. Peace


----------



## Keef

Labels are important when U got a memory like mine !-- Label stays on the plant and one goes in the jar !-- Seeds supply ? -- No man I got a problem !-- Any variety I lay hands on get wet !-- 4-6 seed to find my girl !-- I mean that's  why I buy a variety --- I'm just buying a nice girl !-- So if I got extra seed it's from something that I already found my girl ! -- I think that B.B. King I got from Umbra be turning 3 (?) This winter ? --Is that about right Umbra !-- Widow turn 4 in August !-- So it's not that I don't have stuff to grow !-- A new variety just burns a hole in my pocket till I get some wet !


----------



## Keef

I need to go get some dog food !-- They guilt tripping me !-- They ate this morning but thier bowls are empty now and U know that ain't right !-- I gave them a big piece of chicken jerky and told them leave me alone !
We good !-- They do like some CKN jerky -- Bout time to fire up the dehydrator and slice up some CKN breast !-- These dogs is so spoiled !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Me too so i have gotten to putting the label in the bean pack. Seems the severity of my cold is not so bad today...hopefully I'm on the mend....Happy fry-day everyone. Peace



 Happy Friday buddy glad to hear you're feeling a little better today


----------



## yarddog

I buy 40 pounds of dog food a week. a bag will usually run me 10 days. i will be glad when the pit stops growing. she eats more than the Dane and beagle does put together.


----------



## Keef

25 lb bag last me about a month -- My biggest pup ain't but about 15 lbs !--Maybe ? --Soaking wet !

Trying to build up to a store run -- Hopper coming to the beach he gonna need some tropic wine !-- We gonna give some coconut another shot -- This be my third attempt one was perfect the other was BAD !
--Here's the plan !-- I'm take 5 lbs of that shredded Bakers sweetened  coconut -- I'm boil it in a big pot of water -- Then I'm strain it and  put it in the fridge so the oil will come to the top harden and I can scoop it off !-- U don't want any oil in your mash !-- Anyway --Water --sugar --coconut and yeast !-- Hope it turns out nice !


----------



## Keef

I ain't high enough to go yet !-- Last time a pack of fat people on scooters like they use cornered me back on the baking isle !-- I just swung by to get some sugar and they come at me from both ends ! -- It was a close thing !-- Tell U one thing !-- Stay off the cookie isle !-- They patrol over there !-- U ain't getting any twinkies unless U fast !


----------



## Rosebud

Pretty excited here, got a lead on clones that are pennywise, cannatonic, Franks gift.. WOOHOO. hope it works out.

Keef, you can't die in the twinkie aisle.. you just can't.


----------



## Keef

No twinkies this week !- They had that isle locked down with scooters !-- Got my dog food and stuff though !-- I kinda wanted a twinkie !- Oh well !-- Maybe next time ? -- I'm making coconut wine !-- 2 batches !-- One with organic coconut sugar and one with white sugar !-- The coconut sugar is like brown sugar -- Gonna be hard to clear up but probably make some fine wine !-- Reducing 5 gallons down to one ? make it more potent than "Wine" !-- I reduced 10 gallons of Strawberry Wine down to 1 gallon and cooked off the head !-- potent as hell but hard to drink !-- Like Strawberry Everclear !-- I just stick to what I know ?


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Pretty excited here, got a lead on clones that are pennywise, cannatonic, Franks gift.. WOOHOO. hope it works out.
> 
> Keef, you can't die in the twinkie aisle.. you just can't.



That pennywise  is supposed to be pretty awesome I'll cross my fingers for you


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Budlight, the Franks gift is one i have heard about for years. Supposed to be too harsh to smoke, but in oil or tincture, it is supposed to be the best. I am so excited. The guy and his wife show up on a bike for  150 mile ride, i said, where ya gonna put the clones, he lifted up a tiny trunk.. lol.. he will be back tonight.  I don't remember when i have been so excited. I will isolate them.  The Frank clone is 30 bucks where the others are 25. I haven't paid for a clone in 9 years.


----------



## Keef

Never enough bud porn up in here ! 

View attachment 20170519_155833-1.jpg


View attachment 20170519_155757-1.jpg


View attachment 20170519_155845-1.jpg


View attachment 20170519_155853.jpg


----------



## Keef

Top pic is GDP-x- BPU on the left and B.B. King on the right !

Then Purple Haze 

Hoe Berry 

The White -x- Nepal Indica


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks Good to see everybody up and moving. This is BB King 1 week 12/12 

View attachment 51917bbk.jpg


----------



## Keef

Did she jump right into bloom real quick ? -- I don't remember the original but my clones do that !-- She gonna do U right Hippy !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Yea She was a clone from the last run. Gave her a good veg. Gonna trim the Lower regions. Looks like 30 clones I do not need. The Inter-nodal growth is Amazing.


----------



## Keef

I know bout clones U don't need ! -- I hate shaping a plant and not using the cuts !-- My boxes got 7 rows of 5 holes so I been trying to organize it so I take 5 cuts of a variety at a time !-- 4 make it I'm good !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Pretty excited here, got a lead on clones that are pennywise, cannatonic, Franks gift.. WOOHOO. hope it works out.
> 
> Keef, you can't die in the twinkie aisle.. you just can't.


Pennywise a really big C.B.D. strain.. nephew of mine just sent me some seed...hope you get the clones Rose..but we do have some backup
    Keef that purple haze be looking sweet my friend..


----------



## Keef

Cane --That's just how we roll up in the O.F.C. !--I got some stuff I'm be wanting someone to back me up on soon !-- Being in a prohibition  state if I want to keep something I got to give it away !-- If I got the only cut and get busted --That cut is gone !-- Now if I had shared it somebody might hook me up and I could continue to march !-- What I been looking for in production plants I'm finding !-- That is I found the plant structure I want in several varieties  so far ! -- B.B.King got it so does the green pheno of Purple Haze --White Indica -- Night Shade and Mazar -- Lots would work well enough but these girls are built to hold big bud and got the genetics for quality !-- That Mazar is the variety they make that Lebanese Blond Hash from !-- I got the plant and I make hash ! -- Then we squish it and put the oil in a cartridge and unleash it on the world ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC, Wake and Bake. GDP X BPU 

View attachment 52017gdp.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Hippy -- U gonna like that one !-- She looks happy and healthy !

Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

Hippy those boxes look familiar !-- U got water or dirt in that box ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, slowly getting better...whew nasty cold there for a day or so. Garden work is piling up, lot of little things needs to be done. Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday


----------



## WoodHippy

Water, Need 2 more of them when I get the room cleaned out. Morning Kravens glad you feel better.


----------



## Keef

Get better soon Kraven !
Hippy I don't get out much -- I thought U was a dirt farmer !-- Cool !-- U doing the drip and drain thing ?


----------



## Keef

They having one of those marathon runs in town today and wherever U plan to go today ? ---U can't get there from here !-- I don't understand that running when ain't nothing chasing U -- If I'm running ? --U might want to keep up !-- but to each his own !


----------



## Keef

88 and fog at the beach today !--


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW.. looks like some nice weather in the forecast....
Hippy nice yes you will like that GDP she sure looks happy...       plants are waking up.....Up for a puff? :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

DWC for now. Train Wreck 8 weeks 

View attachment 52017tw.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
 Well, the clones came in a small box on a motorcycle. I got the pennywise, cannatonic, Franks gift and for me cinex... that is a cindy/vortex. I love it. have smoked it a lot, never grew. Those kids drove to hood river Oregon, Mr Cane, to get those... nice huh. I hope to make clones. They are great looking clones. I am a happy girl.


----------



## mrcane

Hippy is that GDP X BPU ..or GDP X BR...I have only Finnished the GDP X BR and she turned black and beautiful..


----------



## WoodHippy

GDP X BPU  Cane. Congrats Rose they sound nice.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> Well, the clones came in a small box on a motorcycle. I got the pennywise, cannatonic, Franks gift and for me cinex... that is a cindy/vortex. I love it. have smoked it a lot, never grew. Those kids drove to hood river Oregon, Mr Cane, to get those... nice huh. I hope to make clones. They are great looking clones. I am a happy girl.



Very nice indeed Rose you have very good friends that's a long ride....Have you smoked the pennywise?


----------



## mrcane

WoodHippy said:


> GDP X BPU  Cane. Congrats Rose they sound nice.



Like the sounds of that..


----------



## Keef

She speak for herself ! 

View attachment 20170520_084910-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Still drying just took it the other day !


----------



## mrcane

Nice cross...smoked any yet.?


----------



## Keef

I'm twisted and trying to remember !-- Been awhile but I had a taste off the original !-- More Blueberry than B.B. King -- It 's very nice and  I'm excited that I'll have some around again !- Cane -- I went looking for my GDP-X-B.R. -- I've lost it somewhere in the shuffle !-- That's  what happens when U bloom and forget to take a cut !-- I worked hard for that girl ! -- I need better organization !


----------



## Keef

Might have lost GDP- x- B.R.  but The White -x- Black Rose be in da house !-- She don't take prisoners !-- Just plain bad to the bone in the best sense of the word !


----------



## WeedHopper

Here are some nice buds. Lol
That is my Veggie box,,with no veggies. Didnt have time to take care of veggies this year. Gone to much.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice looking buds Keef,,,yummy. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Hippy yes the GDP X BPU has large leaves and the buds stack very densely. Nice pix.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ?

Found it !-- Not too far gone to get some cuts either !-- GDP-x- Black Rose lives !-- Glad I looked that was my last cut ! 

View attachment 20170520_100251-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Thump-thump -thump !-- Yeast be working already this morning ! -- I think I make it strong enough to handle adding pineapple juice or over ice !-- D.D. got to quit hauling off all my Blueberry Merlot !-- Shame I didn't have some squirreled away !-- Yes-- I do know where some be ! -- Learned from the nephew cleaning out my weed supply not to keep my stuff all in the same place anymore ! -- From now on U might find some but U ain't finding it all ! 

View attachment 20170520_101039-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

I know where all of it is Keef,,,im gonna smoke it all. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WoodHippy

Just found 23gallon yellow top boxes for $6.98 each @ Sam's Club


----------



## Keef

Don't tell nobody Hopper !-- I'm pretty sure I can grow it faster than U could smoke it ! -- This 8 part rotation be starting to be a full time job ! -- Don't feel like work though !---Boss let's me get high on the job !-- - I was just looking and I got some heavy weights moving thru bloom right now -- Snow Desiel  -- Barney's Farm Night Shade -- Mazar all have the plant structure I'm looking for ! --


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- Some 411 on those black and yellow boxes !-- Your box lids gots diamonds -- I got some of them and some with a checkerboard pattern on the lids !-- The lids are not interchangeable !


----------



## Keef

Cloning that GDP-X-B.R. and look what I found !-- A friggin ball !--Only one I could find but  a little bit of hermie is just as bad as a lot of hermie to me !-- It's so dead !-- 

View attachment 20170520_110024-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Hopper Beautiful veg box you have there ....
No outdoor grow for me this year.... 

View attachment 20170520_092405.jpg


----------



## umbra

beautiful roses Cane. Latest rage here are moon rocks, buds dipped in hash oil and then rolled in kief. Beer is still very active in fermentation. Once CO2 production slows, I will transfer to a glass carboy for the secondary fermentation.


----------



## WeedHopper

mrcane said:


> Hopper Beautiful veg box you have there ....
> No outdoor grow for me this year....



Nice Flowers my friend.


----------



## Keef

Moon Rocks ? -- Writing it down !

I never grew pretty flowers like that Hopper and Cane !-- Makes me jealous !


----------



## Keef

Next time I'm get me some dam twinkies !-- It's  no longer about whether I want some or not !-- I will not be denied !-- Might get some Ding -Dongs too !


----------



## mrcane

Break time....Yard work  think that the weed wacker is winning...     :48:


----------



## Keef

Mane it's  bout 90 something degrees with 90 something percent humidity and the air ain't moving !-- I don't need nothing that's  outside till it cools off this evening !


----------



## St_Nick

Good day everyone.  For some strange reason my last 3 posts have failed to appear.  Anyways, its hot outside, and I'm staying in.  I need more light in my flower room.  I have plenty of open hps hoods but I can't control the heat.  I picked up another led from a friend who isn't growing inside this year.  If I get 4 more I'll be able to do away with them hot ole lights .:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Kraven

Howdy all, been working with my new trimmer and apprentice. She is smart as a whip and gonna make a good trimmer / grower.


----------



## St_Nick

Moon rocks?  I had them before,  awesome way to smoke the plant.  Great treat to bring out at parties or small groups


----------



## Keef

Good for U Kraven !-- U need someone to back U up and help out !

Nick I have proven to myself that I can do O.K. with LEDs -- Last time I quit growing was because of the heat !-- That heat is the power bill going up in smoke -- I got no special ventilation just some LEDs hanging above my boxes !--


----------



## St_Nick

I can live with the power bill as it is but it just isn't efficient.The idea of purposely generating heat with lights and then spending just as much on ac to cool 'em back down, just don't make sense.  Can you say Duh!


----------



## Keef

I thought it was just me Nick !-- burn power to make some light and lots of heat -- Then spend money running an AC to cool it back down !- - Got to be a better way !-- I know they got some super duper expensive lights grow great weed but it just don't seem right ! -- I couldn't do what I do with hot lights !


----------



## St_Nick

I have found that my 8'x8' grow room works best with four 600 watt lights.  Problem is it takes 12,000 btu's of air conditioning to keep the temps under 76deg. in the summer time.  In the winter I get a break.  It only takes 10,000 btu's!  :hairpull:


----------



## St_Nick

I'm hoping 6 Viparspectra 600's from their PAR series will replace the four hps.


----------



## Kraven

Well now set down to catch up, got my bowl and already did a few dabs so my head is right. Looks like rain may be easing this way. Peace


----------



## Keef

Only one way to find out Nick !-- I'm planning on moving a little window unit I use but I'm just moving it from one place to another !
Mane look at this !-- I know they midgets but they the same age in bloom !-- Hoe Berry on the left -- The White -x-Nepal Indica on the right !-- When it comes to plant structure which would U grow ?-- D.D. said Oh Hoe  No !-- It's good weed but well look at it !-- I'd need nets or something ! 

View attachment 20170520_143951-1-1.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Power..Solar all the way..running one 600watt hps &eight bulb t5 setup and we are banking 10kw to 30kw a day usage around 8 to 12kw day..we love it


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Hoe Berry looks like a challenge. Train Wreck is to. But I have smoked it. And my wife's favs so far. 

View attachment 52017tw2 (Small).jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Either one would be good Keef.  I think I would play with the lights on the Hoeberry though. Or somethin.  

I took a couple of cuts of that pure sativa I am running.  Wild effects from this one.  You get a real clear headed high that will make you lose time before you know it but zero body high.  Don't do diddely  for pain either.


----------



## St_Nick

Here's a shot of the garden 

View attachment 20170520_163027.jpg


View attachment 20170520_163034.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looking good nick!


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right !-- Looks good Nick !

Got me thinking about them Moon Rocks !-- Ya'll a bad inuence on me !-- I wouldn't want it any other way !


----------



## Keef

4:20 for real on my clock !-- Where my pipe ? -- I'm always early or late !-- I'm down today !


----------



## WoodHippy

Missed 420 But I got a new veg box built. Gonna build one for seedling to. Today's mail. 

View attachment 52017beans.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- U know U seem like a man with a plan there ! - Everybody got to do something !-- Me ? -- I'm all about the "grey" area ! -- Houston --Austin and soon San Antonio gonna be all about catch and release for less than a couple ounces !-- Give U a ticket ? -- That's  my grey area !-- I'm just getting started !
One other thing !-- I don't know lots bout lots of stuff but I got a moral question !-- BBQ pulled pork on top a big pile of mashed potatoes with a shrimp cocktail on the side !-- If it's a sin then sign me up !--


----------



## WoodHippy

No big Plans Just stockpiling for the future. Nick looks like a lot of trimming in your future. Great looking plants.  My Biggest problem is what to start next.


----------



## Keef

Easy Hippy start some of each ! -- Oh I ain't moving squat yet --especially round here !-- Just started over on putting some up !-- Give me 6 months the the story may change !-- D.D. need to get out of Nursing --I like living well -- So the plan is for the grow to replace her salary eventually !-- Ain't planning on getting rich or anything !-- Just grow enough to pay the bills ! --There will be no changes to the Texas mmj law that helped no one for at least another 2 years and now they gonna come down hard on hardened criminals like low life pot farmers !-- I had hope this would be the year something would change !-- It did -- We got a new administration that emboldened the anti green side !-- Make me sick !


----------



## Keef

If wanting prohibition to end is too political ? ---Then I'm at  the wrong place !-- Didn't mean to step on anyone's toes !


----------



## Kraven

Got the Orange Kush out and getting medicated fosure....


----------



## WoodHippy

Kravens Do you know what it's make up is. Been looking at Orange Kush by seedism. 
Looks like serious medication you have there. Off to grill some KC Strips.


----------



## Kraven

The flavor is tangy and citrusy while the smell has strong, sweet notes of orange. ... The sativa genes of OG Kush and the indica genes of Orange Bud were blended to form Orange Kush, an indica-dominant hybrid


----------



## Rosebud

Man, a girl takes a ride to oregon to get some everclear and ya all fill up 3 pages.. 

WH, love your annual flower bed up there.. So bright and happy, i am glad you posted those thank you.  Cane, beautiful peony... love that. 

Hippy, nice to see you and you. Did you decide what you're starting next? 

ST Nick, you got some nice trees up there. Nice to see you too, how are you?

Kraven how many hits of that wax or whatever can you take?

Hi Umbra!  Hi DD. miss ya. Hi Keef. proud of ya.  I ate chili cheese fries.. I think i might explode... but what a way to go... that will do me for another year... they were spectacular.

All the clones are beautiful but had thrip and root aphids...How do they look so good while having bugs?  We dipped them... they all look dead now... I will have to be meticulous, I can't handle another summer with bugs, if you want to give me advice please do.


----------



## umbra

1 of the strains I'm testing now is meltdown, orange valley OG x starfighter cubed. Reeks of orange at 6 weeks. Rose....buglogical.com. Lady bugs and beneficial nematodes.


----------



## Keef

Rose U asked but U ain't gonna like the answer one little bit ! -- Seems they came on clones last time too ?
Nothing but seed ?-- Or U learn to deal with the worst that's  out there --bug wise !-- If U can't deal with the bugs U got to quit bringing them home !-- Don't be mean or ban me -- U asked !


----------



## Kraven

Hiya's Rosie - There is probably 30 or so dabs in that gram, I'm good at 2 - 3....it's really really potent....after that I take a break lol 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, they killed me last time. I put my seedlings outside to harden them, they had a couple of thrip on them already, from seed.  I used a lot of beneficial last year and i will again, but mostly i will look with a loupe every day. We dipped all clones and seedlings this morning. Everything i see is dead.  But a new one could fly in right now..

Umbra thank you for the link, i think i will get the party pack, and the thrip specific killers.


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm scared to death of bugs !-- They almost wiped me out last spring !-- It is my intention to learn to defeat them everytime I detect them !-- I will not have this fear hang over my head !-- They'll be here again !
I feel if I'm gonna grow weed I have to be able to do effective pest management consistently !-- I'm not there yet !--


----------



## mrcane

Bugs s*** think we got rid of the spider mite..with Flying Skull..Nukem organic use up till day of harvest:confused2:it seems to have worked...


----------



## mrcane

Time to puff a fatty....just pigged out on basil, veggie ,  shrimp cream sauce with cheese stuffed ravs...OYa!!!!  :48:


----------



## Kraven

G'morning all. Finally think this sickness is about to leave me....whew, talk about a summer cold. Rain here all day so a lazy day, got all the gardening done early this am and just enjoying not feeling quite so bad. So another cup of coffee and some of Bodhi's Genius Thai up for wake and bake this morning. hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## umbra

good morning OFC. Lost my A11 genius thai to pm, have another pack of beans though. I have blowfish and was thinking of popping those instead. Right now, I have no space for more plants. Another 100+ temperature day. Planning on doing very little.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning fellow ole farts.  Weather guesser says its gonna rain all day today. He also said it was going to rain yesterday, and the day before but he wuz wrong.  Even a clock is right twice a day so mebbe it will rain today.  

I have 3 more plants to move over to flower today and another dozen clones to cut and plant.  Then I am gonna piddle around the house.  Included in my day is of course several pipefulls of medicine.  

My hip is roaring loudly.  Lets have a bowl and a cup o joe:48:


----------



## Kraven

I finally let my A11 go here, it has such crazy branching. I have it backed up, but not sure if I'll run it again....real black licorice smell / taste that I just don't like....it will rock your world but just have hard time getting by the taste. It was a fun one to run for awhile. Yup rain here so lazy day for me


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks Sun is out, Looks like a day in the yard for me. Gathering Supplies to make THC Gummies. Have a great day all.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> I finally let my A11 go here, it has such crazy branching. I have it backed up, but not sure if I'll run it again....real black licorice smell / taste that I just don't like....it will rock your world but just have hard time getting by the taste. It was a fun one to run for awhile. Yup rain here so lazy day for me


 Mine was more tropical fruit smell and taste. My black licorice strain is Durban poison.


----------



## Kraven

It's the best I can describe the taste Umbra, he goes on about frankincense and all those exotic flavors, it just sorta tastes and smells like the old time black licorice to me, but I don't have the best pallet. I will say this, it very fine smoke, just don't like the taste. I grows so crazy, just branching all over the place....I have never seen a plant like it before.

I'll mix it with SSDD or Cookies to change the flavor a bit, and the combo tastes pleasant. I finally broke down and started dabbing, I'm really loving it....I see what all the fuss was about 

Hope you have a good day, stay cool....weird it's so hot so early?


----------



## St_Nick

I am in the process of re-arranging the flower room to maximize my light and hopefully keep the heat demons away from my plants.  It is a real chore moving plants in an overflowing Bloom Room.

Last run I started out with a dozen plants and wound up with only 3 females.  This time its the other way around.  I have only had 4 males out of about 20 seeds.  Found a nurse larry  male this morning.  Anyone need one?  I have a dozen in flower and 4 still in the veg room because there is simply no more room.  Come July I am going to be very, very busy.:farm:


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> It's the best I can describe the taste Umbra, he goes on about frankincense and all those exotic flavors, it just sorta tastes and smells like the old time black licorice to me, but I don't have the best pallet. I will say this, it very fine smoke, just don't like the taste. I grows so crazy, just branching all over the place....I have never seen a plant like it before.
> 
> I'll mix it with SSDD or Cookies to change the flavor a bit, and the combo tastes pleasant. I finally broke down and started dabbing, I'm really loving it....I see what all the fuss was about
> 
> Hope you have a good day, stay cool....weird it's so hot so early?



We have ShatterSession out here every Saturday and Sunday night. While I like dabs, they bother my lungs. Maybe I take it too deep, but I cough up a lung everytime. And as you know, with the COPD it hurts.


----------



## umbra

Squish is my new go to strain. Blueberry sativa x C99 x blackrose...smells and tastes like grape pixie stix


----------



## WeedHopper

My Brother brought me some Green Last night,,,,it is freaking awesome,,GG#4. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
Getting my back porch ready cause i have to head back outta town tomorrow. They gonna be replacing my Roof and building me a New Covered Porch with an extension of the roof instead of those stupid Fiberglass Panels that are rotting all to hell on my porch now. lol
We spend a lot of time on that back porch. Grilling time next weekend which gives a long weekend due to MD.
Hope yall all have a great day.

Umbra ,,how the hell do you keep up with so many stains? Dang Little Brother. Good job.


----------



## umbra

I am a collector. I have beans from all over the world and have been at this a couple of minutes. 
I have those same corrugated panels over my patio and mine are more than 20 years old. They need to be replaced. It is my next project.


----------



## St_Nick

I hear ya Weed, I am in the process of building a 16'x40' porch on the back of my house.  I'll probably live out there when its done.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I am a collector. I have beans from all over the world and have been at this a couple of minutes.
> I have those same corrugated panels over my patio and mine are more than 20 years old. They need to be replaced. It is my next project.



Thats to cool Bro. Someday i might be asking you for a couple good beans.
And yep its those freaking corrugated panels. They are so old thd birds pull the crap off to use in their nest. Leaks everywhere.  Very glad to get rid of them. Plus it will be cooler with a real roof. Lol

Im with ya Nick,,,i love my backyard and porch. Mine runs the lenth of the back of the house and is 8ft deep. Another words a 40x8. We may screen some of it in to keep those freaking bugs out.


----------



## umbra

My house is an L shaped rancher and a metal corrugated roof was added behind the family room. The space is 25 x 22. Next to it they added another space directly behind the garage. It runs the length of the back and joins the metal corrugated space. The sidewalls for that space are corrugated cardboard and steel. And this space is screened in. The patio space is outside the screened area. It's harder to explain than it is to see. The cardboard walls have a flat roof. 3 roofs plus the patio...freaking nightmare.


----------



## umbra

When I replace my roof, it will require the cardboard walls be replaced and the 3 different roof systems combined into one. 

View attachment IMG_0798.JPG


View attachment IMG_0799.JPG


View attachment IMG_0800.JPG


View attachment IMG_0801.JPG


----------



## Kraven

Yikes umbra, that looks like a big job.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Sorry! -- Feel like I got a mind enema or something !

Bud here they be !-- bigger bottle is Your Strawberry Rhino male on Umbra's-- Plush Berry -x--Strawberry Desiel -- Got about 5 dozen good looking seed !-- Smaller bottle with only about 2 dozen seed is Bud's Strawberry Rhino on Umbra's  B.B. King !
What U want me to do with them Bud ? -- Half dozen of each is all I'm keeping !-- Maybe someone else might want a few ? 

View attachment 20170521_130424-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

This the Momma of them Strawberry Seed ! 

View attachment 20170521_131538-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I just love the sound of the rain coming down on my new Tin roof!  Sounds like country heaven!


----------



## St_Nick

Well,  here's the results of my endeavors in the garden.  In the back the Sativa will be coming down in a week or so, one way or another.  Definitely an outdoor strain, I won't grow it inside again.  After that, the oldest is at 21 day, 4 are at 10 days, 2 are at 5 and the rest went in yesterday. 

Sorry about the lighting. 

View attachment Garden day1a.jpg


View attachment garden day1b.jpg


----------



## Keef

Work it Nick !-- We all overcast waiting on the rain later then more tonight !-- Don't apologize about the lights -- U should see me turn the lights off and try to take a pic with the flash !-- Dis one time I mashed the wrong button or something -- Took an accidental pic of a ghost !-- Ugly stoner looking old man with red eyes -- UGLY !-- Scared me I almost kilt that phone ! 

Pics in the dark and the wheel rolls on ! 

View attachment 20170521_150429.jpg


View attachment 20170521_150449.jpg


View attachment 20170521_150443.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud -- See those 2 types of lid in that first pic ? -- The box lids are not interchangeable !

Nick rain on a tin roof will put me to sleep !-- Something about the steady sound !


----------



## Keef

See how the plants fall all around when they get top heavy ? -- I'm need a net or something if I veg them any bigger !


----------



## umbra

my last seed order they sent me a scrog net. funkynetz.com, maybe they have what you are looking for.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yes, indeed! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491739364546.jpg


----------



## Keef

My daddy he say " Money don't grow on trees ! " -- He musta never had my kinda trees !

D.D. just how much U want me to grow ? -- 
Dis right here is da sheet ! 

View attachment 20170521_160029_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

GDP-x- BPU ? -- When I jar it does it go in a Purple -- Blue or Clear jar ? -- I don't know these things !-- Is that an O.C.D. question ?


----------



## Keef

Rough numbers on the rotation ? -- Right now each week I'm getting around 2 ounces per box and climbing toward 4 !-- Been eating my trim in caps but now I got more than I can eat so ? -- Hello dry ice hash and might have to make some them Moon Rocks one day !-- So I 'm thinking when I say I only get a couple  ounces a week -- that ain't the whole story ?--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef looks good, I would go blue. I got a NYCD X OG  coming up on 8 weeks leafs starting to fade. After work on Friday it might come down. Got Strawberry Daiquiri almost ready to take its place, And GDP X BPU Gonna replace Train Wreck.  Got to get ahead. Have bought no weed in 5 weeks.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef your fan leaf stems on GDP X BPU  are they purple.


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks Keef,  I got carried away last winter and gave away too much of my stash.  I will be so happy this time around if things don't fall apart before the end.  Once all my clones get going good I have to slow down.  My garden is getting to where it is becoming a job.  I still have 3 acres to mow every week and a house I'm building.  Sure would be nice to have a true automated garden.


----------



## Keef

Yep Hippy they red !-- Most these BPU crosses do !-- I think it comes from that "P"( Purple Citral ) - in BPU


----------



## Keef

Nick maybe U should get U a box and do some water pharming ? -- It's not totally automated but U can step away from it for a maybe a week ? -- More water in your box the longer before U need to top off !-- I start with about 10 gallons of nute water in a box !-- Every week or so depending on the stage they at I'll add a gallon maybe 2 to each box !-- I run a whole bloom cycle without changing it out too !-- Just topping off weekly !-- I could probably go 2 weeks away but pumps can fail ?-- timers could  quit working !-- I got 2 timers one runs my lights the other turns pumps on /off every 15 minutes !-- I don't even check pH anymore unless there is a problem !--


----------



## Keef

I guess except for topping the boxes off it is a pretty automated system !-- There's  always gonna be some hands on though !-- I got filters on my pumps and I have to get in the box to change it out for a clean one every couple weeks ? --Once a month !-- I can hear when the filter is loading up !-- Same with low water in a box !--U can hear the change in the pitch of the pump!


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> Sure would be nice to have a true automated garden.




I have some experience in that department if you need to kick around some ideas nick?


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven said:


> I have some experience in that department if you need to kick around some ideas nick?



Thanks,  Keef and Kraven, I'll keep it in mind.  The grow is always changing so one day soon mebbe I'll take you up on it.  I always seem to be trying to catch up with all my commitments but one of these days..............:48:


----------



## Keef

Some experience Kraven ? -- If I ever switch to another form of water pharming I would want to learn how to do what U do !-- It would be good if I would learn other ways to grow but this will work O.K. for now !
It's easy to get overwhelmed with all the choice in every area !


----------



## Kraven

Sure keef, anytime you wanna kick around some idea's I'm down


----------



## Keef

Storms moving in !-- We got a severe thunderstorm warning !-- Must be what's  been going on with my face today !-- I have had a bad attitude all day long !-- These pressure changes hurt ole Keef ! --I been worthless today ! -- I did move a BOC and a King Louie to bloom to sex !-- Got about 3 more of each so I should get me a girl !-- Chocolate ? -- We'll be finding out soon !


----------



## Keef

Keeper of the Clones ? -- I got a few ! 

View attachment 20170521_190052-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

It's a disease U know ? - Why I do this ? -- I don't know ! 

View attachment 20170521_190614.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

I put all my seeds up and did not start any more. New Veg before starting anymore. 
Good Evening All. BB joint after Pulled Pork and Baked Beans.


----------



## St_Nick

You guys ever watch the Guild? I love this song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFhgupR565Q


----------



## Kraven

Hahahaha I have not thought about the guild in a long while...it was funny.


----------



## St_Nick

There are 5 seasons that I know of.  I used to watch 'em when I was s'posed to be working back in my Lockheed Martin days.  Jeesh, thats been a while!  :48:


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> There are 5 seasons that I know of.  I used to watch 'em when I was s'posed to be working back in my Lockheed Martin days.  Jeesh, thats been a while!  :48:



Back in the day, we called it RCA...Combat Systems Engineering...Aegis development.


----------



## St_Nick

Talk about similar circles,  I wuz in Dahlgren.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Kraven

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzSBoBBERAY[/ame]


----------



## umbra

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOQDJzRXeCI[/ame]


----------



## umbra

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLjN1ZhlpLc[/ame]


----------



## Budlight

Hey Umbra how's your fruity pebbles coming along


----------



## umbra

I have 4 females revegging


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I have 4 females revegging



 Can't wait to hear how they turn out hope you're having a good night so far man


----------



## umbra

Yes it finally is cooling off. Hit 103 today. I made up some moon rocks and have been smoking them all day.


----------



## Kraven

Sick kitty this am, off to the vet as soon as it opens. Hope everyone has a great day. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Still stormy  this morning -- I'm trying to figure out which way is up !-- My face feels swollen and I'm wearing a little thin !-- It's like I was shot at and missed -- Sheet at and hit ! - Took enough caps to light up half south Texas !-- Got me some coffee and a simple pipe of ? -some weed I grow !--Time to Kick this Wake and Bake off !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Another scorcher on the horizon. Smoking some chocolate thai and Tahoe og hash. Fresh pot of Joe and life begins again.


----------



## Rosebud

Life begins... Monday morning. Going to be 90 today 95 tomorrow then drop to the 70's. Got company coming this week, but they bring their own motor home and.... don't tell anyone I do this, but if she is extra chatty, i give her a pipe of indica, she goes to bed in 15 min. Last time she called me on it. oh dear. It is a working plan.

I got lots of pot work done this week. all the seedlings transplanted.. feels good.
Lets have a good week ya'll.  
Kitty mojo being sent Kraven. I know that is a worry for you.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC. Did a Wake and Bake this morning.  Now, it's time to get ready for this Monday.  Got a Dr. appointment this afternoon.  It's a long wait in his office.  Not looking forward to it.  

Keef how are you doing in this storm that is passing through.  I see it coming.  By the time it gets here, I will be out in about.  Cane, YD look out, that storm doesn't look so good on radar.  

Morning Rose, DD wishing you a happy day.  Rose have fun with your company.


----------



## Rosebud

How you doing Ness?
 Washington Governor Signs Bill Legalizing Marijuana Sharing and Distribution of Seeds/Plants to Patients
News ...https://thejointblog.com/washington...na-sharing-distribution-seedsplants-patients/


----------



## Budlight

Kraven hope your kitty is ok that's how I started my morning yesterday the wife had to take our new Yorky to the vet the vet thinks she might have Parvovirus  it always hits bad here in the spring  and they  wanted to keep her hospitalized meanwhile the crazy little critter is all over the place today glad she's feeling better hope your day gets better man and the kitty feels better


----------



## Keef

We do love our pets !-- Best Wishes Kitty ! 
I still  feel used up and old today ! -- Weather be wearing me a little thin !-- topped my boxes off this am so we good for another week or so !-- Nice group of midgets coming down late this week -- I was running low on B.B. so this will hook me up !-- Still gonna be a month or so till I have a supply of Nurse Larry again !-- I do like Da Nurse !


----------



## Keef

Ain't got a lot of words today !

Purple Haze and Snow Desiel 

View attachment 20170522_143913-1.jpg


View attachment 20170522_143816-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose that's great about your state and the MJ laws !-- They 15-17 mmj bills before the Texas legislation this session !-- They pulled a smooth one this year by running the clock out so there was no vote !-That way they didn't have to admit publicly by a vote if they we're proud or con --Chicken sheets !- So we stay a prohibition state for at least another 2 years !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, Hope the sick critters get well. Keef they both look like keepers to me. Had to do my old job today. Not bad I got to make 2.75 ounce bags all day. Just let the caps roll all day. Where is my pipe?


----------



## umbra

How is the smell on the snowlotus?


----------



## Kraven

Well sick kitty is my FIV cat so she has a hard time anyway....same scenario as always....huge sinus infection pops up over night and then her eye's start to get ulcerated quickly....in less than 24 hrs she can be in bad shape....today was ABX, Steroids and IV fluids....she came home with eye meds too so i'll be doctoring her for the next five days like she is in ICU.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef that purple looks amazing, i want to smoke that right now.


----------



## Keef

Rose at least let me get it in a jar for awhile first !-- There's several more right behind her !

Umbra --Snow Desiel -- has some earthy undertones with a hint fuel oil and something else I can't identify -- It's not U pleasant at all !-- If I could put words to the smell it says " I'm bout to mess U up " !-- I'm discovering how the terepene profile changes as it ages !-- I got the first Snow Desiel cuts just 3 weeks behind that little mother !-- 

Kraven that cat is lucky to have U in it's life ! -- Got it's own private Nurse! 

Night Shade is impressing me !-- She gonna make a lot of bud !


----------



## Keef

Umbra do U have any recollection of that Wonder Berry ?-- I only ended up with one -- It was a boy ( (Herrman the Wonder Berry )and I've kept him for some possible breeding !-- The reason I ask is I got a fine stud in the Black Berry Snow Lotus ( named Waldo )-- I think he can do what I want !--So I'm thinking of letting Herrman go -- Any thoughts ? -- I kept Herrman because I thought if I had something stretchy that I wanted to tighten up that he might do the trick !-- BBSL do that too !


----------



## Kraven

Yea, I always loved Nightshade....one day I swear I'm gonna start her and get a breeding project off the ground.


----------



## St_Nick

Good evening everyone.  Cool out tonight, most of the rain is going around us.  I'm thinking I may have to build me a coffee table.  Idle hands and all that.  Smoking some AK48 auto a bud came by with earlier.  I was pleasantly suprised.  Pretty good stuff.  Care to join me in a night cap?


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra do U have any recollection of that Wonder Berry ?-- I only ended up with one -- It was a boy ( (Herrman the Wonder Berry )and I've kept him for some possible breeding !-- The reason I ask is I got a fine stud in the Black Berry Snow Lotus ( named Waldo )-- I think he can do what I want !--So I'm thinking of letting Herrman go -- Any thoughts ? -- I kept Herrman because I thought if I had something stretchy that I wanted to tighten up that he might do the trick !-- BBSL do that too !



I not sure there's a question here, lol. I have no idea which male is better for your breeding project.


----------



## umbra

Nick, it hit 107 today.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, Umbra thats brutal for this time of year....


----------



## Keef

Umbra if I had a plan I'd be dangerous !-- Closest I got is I'm gonna make a mess of feminized seed probably late fall /winter -- I had thought I would do it in 2 phases using 2 males -- A fruity potent variety and a more earthy , piney-- type potent male -- I'll be diving back into this tetraploid project with a vengeance -- I plan to run a thousand seed per cycle thru my Zombie Juice !-- I figured the better the genetics potential going in --the better it'll be when I hit pay dirt !-- So my "Breeding Project " -- consist of making a mess of high quality feminized seed for the Tetra Project !-- I already told ya'll I ain't a breeder !
I can't do what breeders do !-- I don't have access to that amount of that kind of genetics or the knowledge and/ or instincts to breed properly !-- I simply can't compete with that !-- So I'm cheat !-- I can't breed in that league but I can do something they can't !-- Not many anyway ! -- I don't know what varieties would make good tetraploids !-- So I got a mess of girls from different varieties -- I breed them all in a feminized seed run !-- Roll the genetic bones and see what fate got for me !


----------



## yarddog

it was cool and rainy here today.


----------



## Keef

85 overcast and scattered storms here today !-- Same tomorrow I think !-- 1st really good rain we've had in months !-- Even with the "storm" that made me run into the wall with that thunder boomer  --We only got a few drops of rain !


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna be setting up to run a cycle of seed sprouts thru my Zombie Juice this fall 1,000 sprouts at a time and run a cycle every 2 weeks !-- So I'll only need about 24,000 feminized seed to get started !-- Breeding program ? -- That's  funny !--


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hot dam !-- I think I might live another day !-- Pressure is gone from my face and I'm doing O.K. !-- That don't mean I feel all froggy and stuff like a spring chicken -- Just means I ain't hurting so much !-- Gonna hit bout 85 at the beach today with high humidity-- not much wind and scattered showers !
Caps is kicking in the pipe is warm and I be alright !-- Good Day to all !


----------



## Kraven

Kitty looks 100% better.....love modern meds. Gonna have to work the left eye for a few days but overall she is bouncing back well......somewhere in my mind i wonder how many times she has left in her, it is clear the disease process is slowly progressing.

Well hot coffee, cool showers and storms today and Q'ing up a bowl of NSA Fat. Peace.


----------



## umbra

Been having a hard time breathing with the heat. Another 100+ day. Sun is just coming up, time to get some pharming done before it gets too hot. About 2 1/2 weeks to go.


----------



## Keef

I just about got things where I want them in the grow but now it all needs a good cleaning --I made a mess !
Been kinda unorganized while I was sorting things out !-- I emptied the master bedroom and bath to turn into the grow !-- Moved us to a front bedroom and kept D.D.'s day sleeping room with blacked out windows as it was !-- So I basically tore this place apart !-- So I gotta find a new place for lots of stuff to be !-- Some people got an office in they house ? -- My office is the grow room !-- This rotation is working well enough that it has me gun shy !-- If it is going this well ? --Something bad about to happen soon ! --


----------



## Keef

I guess setting that room up as a grow mighta been easier if I woulda had some kind of plan or something! -- My plans usually don't work so well anyway so mostly I just jump da "F" in and figure it out on the fly !
I did good this time !-- Few years ago I didn't even know what LED meant and aero was some kind of NASA space farming experiment !-- I figured that sheet out !-- Keef growing Aero under LEDs who woulda ever thunk it ? -- Sheet gets real frosty too and I don't know how or care why !-- I just know if it ain't broke don't fix it !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Kitty looks 100% better.....love modern meds. Gonna have to work the left eye for a few days but overall she is bouncing back well......somewhere in my mind i wonder how many times she has left in her, it is clear the disease process is slowly progressing.
> 
> Well hot coffee, cool showers and storms today and Q'ing up a bowl of NSA Fat. Peace.



Glad to hear she's doing a lot better man


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !

We got central air and I got 8 Mars Hydro running in that room with no special ventilation other than a fan !-- Room temp is 81 degrees in the heat of the day !-- I be moving a little window A/C from veg. to bloom and can probably take the temp down to mid 70's -- Heat is my enemy !-- I have plenty room for another 8 box bloom unit it that room but can I keep the temp in a tolerable range without a larger AC ? 

View attachment 20170523_080807.jpg


View attachment 20170523_080743.jpg


View attachment 20170523_080800.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Grass Monkey @ 53 days and almost ready to come down.....


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC , That grass monkey looks awesome. BB King in the front. 

View attachment 52317bbk (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

Wait I gotta write Grass Monkey down somewhere !-- Like I tell D.D. -- I'm pee on it to mark it as mine and come get it later !--I learned from watching animals  !-- Might have to pee on some grass monkey !


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? -- Another day done ?


----------



## Kraven

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC , That grass monkey looks awesome. BB King in the front.



Thanks hippy, the BB is looking rite herself 



Keef said:


> Wait I gotta write Grass Monkey down somewhere !-- Like I tell D.D. -- I'm pee on it to mark it as mine and come get it later !--I learned from watching animals  !-- Might have to pee on some grass monkey !



I'm bugging the breeder who made these to drop them, he keeps saying late summer. If I could turn it loose I would, she is pretty and a really good smoke too, plus finishes in 54-56 days, so she will be around here for a minute.


----------



## Keef

It Do look tasty Kraven !-- Fast finisher too ? -- My kinda variety !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Thanks hippy, the BB is looking rite herself
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bugging the breeder who made these to drop them, he keeps saying late summer. If I could turn it loose I would, she is pretty and a really good smoke too, plus finishes in 54-56 days, so she will be around here for a minute.



 I wish I knew that guy so I could tell him to hurry up I want some of that Lol  in good time I will have her


----------



## umbra

K that grass monkey is a keeper for sure. Met a grower today that wants to try BB King. I have 1 that will be ready in a couple of weeks, so I think we will smoke some sitting around the pool and drinking some of my homebrew.


----------



## Keef

I know this fellow who grows some that there B.B. King ya'll talking about !-- Looks kinda like dis when it gonna come down Friday ! 

View attachment 20170523_175621-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> I know this fellow who grows some that there B.B. King ya'll talking about !-- Looks kinda like dis when it gonna come down Friday !




Nice work keef!!


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> K that grass monkey is a keeper for sure. Met a grower today that wants to try BB King. I have 1 that will be ready in a couple of weeks, so I think we will smoke some sitting around the pool and drinking some of my homebrew.



Man thats some really good news. I'm excited for you, time things started falling your way for a minute.


----------



## Keef

I learned from U guys Kraven !--Ya'll set the bar kinda high !

 Growing is a journey !-- Not a destination !


----------



## umbra

No Keef, the journey is the destination.


----------



## WoodHippy

Yeah there is a lots of Knowledge and Support around here. MP a great place.


----------



## Keef

Umbra U need to pay some attention to that GDP-x- BPU !-- U know I'm a fan of B.B. but this GDP-X-BPU of your's I'm running is something else !-- She got the blueberry strong and very frosty  !-- I asked about the Snow Desiel  once and U told me wink -wink --nod -nod !-- I tell U straight up U better look closer at this GDP-X-BPU --If U don't U wrong !-- If U don't have any seed left I know where a fine lady lives!


----------



## Keef

"F" it Umbra -- I'll just take a taxi !--I get confused so easy !-- Which way is ? -- Where was I going and are we there yet ?


----------



## Keef

Hey I don't know if it would fall under the no talk of politics or no talk about religion rule  but I want to give a shout out to The Big Briton -- Sorry for your loss ! -- Took a big man to blow himself and a bunch of kids up in the name of his God !-- Low life scum !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I still have a few hundred of the gdp x bpu. I have 2 females in veg and a few clones rooting. I will be running a couple to see how they do in my space. The chiesel is a front runner for the next click. I will run it and the gdp x bpu side by side. I have a couple other things I have clones of that I want to see how they will do. It's time for me to see what the tk/goji and Jaw's chem berry can do.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I know all plants from a variety aren't created equal but The GDP-X-BPU I got is a keeper !-- When it's time to move something to bloom I move whatever is ready !-- I'm trying to get some organization !-- 

Besides the suicide bomber in England the other big story in the news today was the Congressional hearings and I ain't touching that !


----------



## umbra

I would rather give BB King to a commercial grower than GDP x BPU. I think this plant is special. I'm hoping TCbud pops some for her outdoor and Rose gets to try it. I may do an F2 in the future.


----------



## Keef

I see Umbra !-- I think B.B. King would make a great commercial plant !-- It's does me right !-- When I said something before about looking for a production plant B.B. fits the bill !-- I got F-2 seed if U want some !
I need to go look but I might even know where a wild patch (or 2 )of B.B. is growing !-- Right underneath the coast guard daily flight path !-- I just wanted to know if it would grow there and if it would -- would the po-po find it ?-- Doesn't hurt to make the news on occasion !-- - Long as no one  knows it was U !


----------



## Keef

Hey is it a sin to eat German chocolate cake icing out the can with a spoon ? -- Cause I thought about it and if it is a sin ? -- I'm O.K. with that  !-but -I don't care the sheet is still good !--Might be the weed ?


----------



## St_Nick

Lookie what I got cooking  at 22 days 

View attachment 20170523_211502.jpg


----------



## umbra

Nice Nick


----------



## Keef

Making powder puffs !-- We know what powder puffs become ? -- We got a squall line moving thru out there the wind be howling !-- Raining sideways !


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks for the kindness.  Its my favorite time of the grow.  Stretch is at a minimum and everything is nice and green.  I have B.B.   , Nurse Larry, BBxBubbalish, That Umbra suprise  and a really nice Hybrid I saved out of a pack of Nirvana freebies.  2 of each filling and I do mean filling, a 7 x 8 foot room.  Now I just need to keep the gremlins at bay.:headbang::48::headbang:


----------



## St_Nick

The U.S. Flipped and showed female in 4 days. It has full blown flowers in 8 days.  If it continues like this it should finish quickly.   I'll get some individual pics up in about a week after I have figured out how they are going to get along with each other for the next couple of months.


----------



## Keef

Work it Nick !-- We may never know what that Umbra's  Surprise really is and U got the only one I know about !-- From the looks of the other stuff of Umbra's  I run -- I think U gonna be quite happy with it !-- Exclusive control of a highly desirable plant ? -- That's  what it's all about !-- I'm really interested in that Bubblicious --B.B . King cross too -- That Bubblicious had a jumbled up terepene profile ! -- Strong but jumbled -- Trips-- that 3 leaf F-1 B.B. Fathered it and those B.B. seed U got !-- Anyway I expect if that B.B. organized those terepenes like it should ? -- U gonna have a unique blueberry something !-- Let me know when she stars smelling ?


----------



## Keef

Mighta been a pipe dream but I had hoped ole Trips would throw off some more trifoliate like him !-- From what I read most trifoliate are male so a female trifoliate B.B. would have been a prize !-- 1/3 more bud sites ? -- It was worth the try !-- If U don't know a trifoliate is a plant that produce 3 leaves at a time instead of the normal 2 !-- Do not even get it confused with a triploid !-- Not the same ! -- Anyway something come up making 3 leaves at a time -- Take good care of  it !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Work it Nick !-- We may never know what that Umbra's  Surprise really is and U got the only one I know about !-- From the looks of the other stuff of Umbra's  I run -- I think U gonna be quite happy with it !-- Exclusive control of a highly desirable plant ? -- That's  what it's all about !-- I'm really interested in that Bubblicious --B.B . King cross too -- That Bubblicious had a jumbled up terepene profile ! -- Strong but jumbled -- Trips-- that 3 leaf F-1 B.B. Fathered it and those B.B. seed U got !-- Anyway I expect if that B.B. organized those terepenes like it should ? -- U gonna have a unique blueberry something !-- Let me know when she stars smelling ?


Last time I ran it I got all males(the Bubble x BB) this time I have 2 females.  The BB king didn;t really do well last time either.  I took pretty poor care of the plants last summer and they wound up smalll and undernourished.  Smoke was potent but kinda harsh and I wound up giving it all away.  This time is going to be different.  The grow room has come a long way since then.


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry Keef,  all leaves are normal as can be. Flowers is pretty though.


----------



## Kraven

Waking up at 430 the last two mornings....must be old folks disease. Coffee and a bowl, prolly last day of rain / storm today.....grass is real tall, needs to be cut down, lets get wake and bake kicked off. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Kraven,,,Weedhopper be up. Getten my old *** ready to go to work. I hung over 120 yds of 54" Vinyl yesterday and need to do that again today. Lol
Ya know i never thought about it,,,but yall probably have no idea what the hell im talking about or what 54" Wall Covering is. Let me put it this way,,,it aint freaking Wallpaper. :smoke1"


----------



## Kraven

Man thats a long day hopper, hope today goes as well.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Hopper the reaching up over my head would kill me -- I couldn't do it !-- Plus the attention to detail required is beyond me !-- 
Kraven the storm moved thru last night -- Dropped he temp to low 70's -- Post to be nothing but sun and warming back up to bout 85 !-- When U get thru mowing your yard swing by and hit mine too -- Keef-- He no  good yard man either !
D.D. coming in Thursday and she gonna kill me if I don't get this place back together before she get here !
Look like Hurricane Keef hit dis place !--


----------



## Budlight

Good morning guys


----------



## St_Nick

G'day peeps! Sure is quiet in the OFC this morning.  Lets start with some Joe and a fattie.


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !

Left to right -- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel --- The White -x- Nepal Indica -- Hoe Berry 
May be ready late next week ! 

View attachment 20170523_183414-1-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. When I was checking the plants, I found a seed. Ripped the plant out and hung it outside. Rechecked the plants and haven't found another, yet. Sprayed the plants down with water. Arggghhh. 2 1/2 weeks left.


----------



## Kraven

Yikes, something hit that several weeks ago, maybe just that one bean and it will be good to go for weight too hopefully. I would have done the same Umbra, everybody gets a light misting and then I just hope that does it....


----------



## Keef

I got to do some research and gather supplies to learn how to feminized seed !-- I bloom a piece of Waldo and do a couple test -- Then wait and make sure they feminized before breed me a mess of feminized seed to work with ! -- If I'm turn him loose on the girls I want the seed to be feminized !-- It'll be Everything -x- Black Berry Snow Lotus !


----------



## Keef

Just another day ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Yikes, something hit that several weeks ago, maybe just that one bean and it will be good to go for weight too hopefully. I would have done the same Umbra, everybody gets a light misting and then I just hope that does it....



It wasn't on the golden ticket, it was on the temple booty. I have checked almost all the plants before spraying. I'm guessing I carried it into the flowering room. Although there is a huge outdoor this season and tons of people have put clones out too early and they started flowering and are revegging now. So it could be from almost anything.


----------



## Kraven

I liked that keef, and stole it and put it on my FB page....I hit it once a week to see what everybody is telling the world about their lives...sometimes it's a good read!


----------



## Keef

No problem Kraven !-- D.D. sent it to me and I thought I'd share it !--


----------



## Kraven

Sounds more probable than throwing a nanner that early in flower...I have cross pollinated before with it on my beard and not knowing it I drag it over a cola and bam it got seeded lol


----------



## Kraven

Wow, Hwy 1 got covered in the landslide @ Big Sur today.


----------



## Keef

I stay da hell away from Facebook! -- There's people out there that would like to see me take a dirt nap ! -- I ain't down with that !


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Wow, Hwy 1 got covered in the landslide @ Big Sur today.



Last night actually.


----------



## Rosebud

I knew what ya meant WH.  hanging paper.

Good morning... oops, hear my company coming in....later.


----------



## Kraven

I just saw the news, didn't read the story Umbra. 

Keef my face book is family and thats it, I only post memes and use it to keep up with family since I make it very inconvenient for them to visit. I haven't managed to piss anyone off enough to be worried about such drama or foolishness.


----------



## Keef

That's smart about facebook Kraven ! -- U know how much trouble my mouth gets me into ? -- There's  been so many times when the safest thing is to shut my mouth and just nod !-- but NO !-- My mouth has a mind of it's own ! -- I keep people at a distance with the head injury and family even farther away !-- O.F.C.  is about my only social contacts !-- I even say something positive about mmj it might draw unwanted attention ! -- When they hunt U --That's  just the way it has to be for now ! -- Been a long time crossing that Bridge of Sighs ! -- Come to far to quit now !-- I WILL smoke a legal joint one day !


----------



## Keef

I might be slightly over the legal plant count but it all goes back to what Papa told me when I was younger  !--
 He say U going to the same jail whether U get caught hauling 10 gallons of shine or 100 gallons ! -- What's  the moral of this story son ? --


----------



## umbra

Well there may not be a difference in penalties for the amount shine you got, there is with cannabis. Mandatory 5 years for over 100 plants, mandatory 10 years for 1,000 plants or more. This part of California would mean more than 10,000 people would do hard time for growing a plant.


----------



## Keef

Umbra at least they don't hunt U like an animal the way they do us ! -- I figure if I can make it to the end of prohibition without ending up in the "Grey Bar Hotel" -- I'll have a solid education in grow security -- U can't take it if U can't find it !  -- Hopper only one knows where it's all at !

Speaking of Hopper -- He think he coming to the beach to chill but I'm put him right to work !-- I need someone to do some smoke reports on some different varieties help me decide what to keep and what not !-- D.D. say if she not here make sure Mrs. Hopper get a bottle of her Blueberry Merlot !-- That coconut wine is slowing down on the fermenting -- Later this weekend I probably start freezing it off !-- Got 2 batches brewing !-- One look like muddy water cause I used coconut sugar in it instead of white sugar !-- Gonna be hard to clear up !-- The other batch be white !-- I think they both gonna be O.K. !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm looking at Rosen Presses -- What all I need to go with the press ? -- Little mesh bags and parchment paper anything else ? -- Can I get it up and running for less than $500 ?


----------



## umbra

I'm doing the 2nd fermentation on the nut brown ale. Ready to bottle in about a week. I am going to cold condition it to get any more trub to settle out while the yeast is flocculating. Haze in the beer is more than an aesthetic problem, the real benefit of the proteins and tannins precipitated out of the beer is improved taste and the long term stability of the beer.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I'm looking at Rosen Presses -- What all I need to go with the press ? -- Little mesh bags and parchment paper anything else ? -- Can I get it up and running for less than $500 ?



If you just pressing flowers, I would recommend some sort of hash press to make pucks from the flowers. If you are going to press kief, then you need a way to make kief.


----------



## umbra

One of the ways beer is classified is by the color. There is a rating system for different levels of color. SRM ( standard reference method ) 20, which is dark but not black.


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> How you doing Ness?
> Washington Governor Signs Bill Legalizing Marijuana Sharing and Distribution of Seeds/Plants to Patients
> News ...https://thejointblog.com/washington...na-sharing-distribution-seedsplants-patients/


 

Rose, I'm doing O:K.  Went to the Dr's the other day and he said I was Psychotic, PTSD, and Schizoaffective.  He gave me a different med. and wants to see me in two weeks.  The med. seems to be helping with my mind.  I sure hope so.

That is very good new about the Bill the Governor past.  Rose when is your company coming?  You are sure a busy girl.  Have fun. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got a pollen press coming -- I was thinking of making dry ice hash with the screen and jug like U said ! -- Make pucks and press that !-- U got to teach me stuff ! -- Texas law say up to 99 years for making a cannabis concentrate !-- I don't need to be playing around much with a long learning process  !-- Serious sheet the minute I start pressing !-- I learn now and gear up without getting caught I will be ahead of the game ! --


----------



## ness

Keef, Kraven, WoodHippy just love your bud porn.  Nice and healthy looking.  Hopefully my time will come soon.  I got a few plants that I saved from the puppy accident.  Time will tell if they make it.  Well, it is Wake and Bake for me.  I'm late. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Hope U feel better soon !-- More than one of us up in here might have a mental problem !-- I think I'm the only sane one in the group !-- Ya'll all crazy but me !-- I don't remember what it was but  Dr. Mind Bender had a word for that but he was crazy too ! -- Never ask one them fellows how long they had a god complex going around deciding who's crazy and who's not !-- Dude U need to look in the mirror !-- He put me on some medicine that turned me into a piece of furniture for a few months before I flushed it and didn't go back to see him !


----------



## ness

We are under weather alert here.  Not bad right now just rain.  I sure hope we miss the big part of this storm.  Time for a hit.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

I'm in Ness !-- I been trying to get up and moving but I'm moving like a grandpa today !-- I like to see some bud porn round here sometime too !-- Storm push thru here last night might get intense so hunker down and fire it up !-- U got a lamp or flashlights in case U lose power !


----------



## ness

Ya, Keef we all go through our battles just like Rose said.  How did you make out in the storm?  There is just tree limbs down around me.  The farmer sure love this rain it is going to help germinate they seeds they just planted.


----------



## ness

My camera flash is broke.  Just got it from amazon.  I got a set of lights from them to and they went out on me.  Keef do you every get things that brake from amazon?


----------



## ness

Just pack my glass cone pipe to the gills.  Time to light up.  OH, I need coffee.


----------



## Keef

Had a problem once Ness -- I bought a light that was defective and they sent me a replacement before I even returned the defective one ! -- All my grow stuff mostly came from Amazon !-- I do not need to be spotted buying grow supplies locally !-- Grow got to be invisible no hints --No nothing ! 

Umbra I need one those vacuum filter systems for making wine !-- I have to use time and racking to clarify my wine !-- Syphon it off leaving the sediment ---Every week or 2 --- It's kinda wasteful cause U lose some each time U rack it !


----------



## umbra

Bud porn 

View attachment 20170520_155204.jpg


View attachment 20170524_110615.jpg


View attachment 20170524_110253.jpg


----------



## ness

Beautiful umbra Beautiful


----------



## St_Nick

ness, glad the new meds seem to be helping.  You are having a bad run of luck when it comes from amazon.  All my stuff has been good. :confused2:  

On another note,  I think I have the whole heat thing under control.  Moved the ac to the top of the window and re-located a fan and things are holding steady at 70 degrees.  :clap::clap::clap::headbang2:


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm talking about !-- I think down deep bud porn makes me remember getting high while flipping thru a new issue of High Times !

Umbra any suggestions on how to clarify this "Muddy Water" ?-- 3 lbs bakers sweetened coconut 3 lbs of coconut sugar -- Yeast and water !-- I think I can nail taste but still looks like muddy water ! 

View attachment 20170524_132933.jpg


----------



## Keef

U don't need to know bout that other stuff !


----------



## ness

Going out side, it is overcast, windy, not to much, and in the low 70.  Time to breath some clean air.  Have a High Day OFC. :tokie:


----------



## Keef

I did that earlier Ness and almost got blinded !-- Big orange thing in the sky and hot wind !-- No I didn't loose anything out there !-- 
Don't even think -- 
Except your scooter !-- 
Ain't funny !


----------



## umbra

Keef, the process of making wine and beer are a bit different, and all my knowledge is about beer. When you make beer, you boil it. This creates a change to the water, malted grains and hops. The proteins coagulate in the boiling process and become heavier than the water and fall to the bottom. This called the hot break. Once it has boiled for an hour or so, you cool the wort down rapidly. This causes other proteins not affected by the hot break, to fall to the bottom of the pot. The clarification process for beer relies on both the hot break and the cold break. Sometimes it is still not enough and things like cold conditioning are used to get even more proteins and bits of hops to fall to the bottom of the bucket or carboy. Some brewers used gelatin in conjunction with cold conditioning to make the floating particles heavy enough to fall to the bottom. There are other additives that brewers use to get the beer clear, I don't have enough experience with them to know if they would work with wine or not. They use fish bladders to filter the beer or whirlfoc tablets added to the last 10 minutes of the boil.


----------



## umbra

My BIL was head of QA for Big beer. They filtered the beer, then after that they filtered it again. Have you tried a coffee filter or something like that?


----------



## Keef

It's a work in progress Umbra ! -- I did boil this batch of coconut !-- That muddy color is all from the coconut sugar !-- Kinda like  Dark Rum -- The molasses or whatever they call the equivalent in coconut sugar caused the turbidity !-- It'll clear up a lot when I freeze it !-- I might try that gelatin trick !-- My wine making tech ain't very fancy !-- I usually bring the fruit mash and sugar to a boil in a big pot of water !-- Boiled it for a while then pour it into a 5 gallon bucket and top off with RO water !-- Stir in the yeast and cap the bucket with an airlock !-- About a week depending on the temp -- The yeast have eaten most the sugar and my bubbler slows way down !-- I then take the lid off and put the 5 gallon bucket in the freezer -- Bout 24 hours later I stab some holes in the ice to get to the brandywine in the center of that block of ice and pour it out ! - That usually takes it down to about 2 gallons ! --I get my empty milk jugs out and divide it up and put it back in the freezer for another round !-- I bring those 2 gallons down to one and call it done !- I then use the crock pot on the back porch to get it hot enough to cook off most the head and kill the yeast !-- After it cools I can adjust the sweetness !-- Then U wait !-- Takes a couple weeks for the flavors to develop fully !


----------



## Keef

Don't be like me !

Just don't do it !-- 

View attachment 20161219_170530.jpg


----------



## Keef

Push that bud into that bottle can get U in a mess of trouble !


----------



## Keef

Just theory but I would think U would decarb that bud 1st !--


----------



## Keef

Had an accident !-Looks like some Bud's Strawberry pollen got on a Hoe Berry limb !--Gonna need a name ?


----------



## St_Nick

Ever see this before? 

View attachment 20170524_174850.jpg


View attachment 20170524_174902.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, Another day done, Fixed a Corned Beef in the Croc tobay. Looks like Rubens for Dinner. Keef I had a few names. But I want to stay on the good side of Rose.


----------



## Keef

What up Nick ? -- It looks like what happens when I reveg a cut taken in bloom !-- I look and see if I got something like it ?

Hippy some things just name themselves !-- I say what U thinking !-- The Strawberry Hoe !


----------



## St_Nick

Instead of great big huge buds I got great big huge clusters of foxtails.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Nick !-- I went to look and it ain't what I thought it was ! -- Dam leafy foxtail !-- Grow something else next time ?-- What is it anyway ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Does look kind of like reveg. Never seen that before.


----------



## St_Nick

Its that daggone Sativa I got from those nirvana freebies.  I got two different phenotypes of it.  One of  'em has clusters of tiny buds the size of almonds and the other one is giving me this.   The first type (almond bud) is all milky now. I tried some and it made my already paranoid self even more paranoid.  All head no body so I'm still waiting it out and funny enough this stuff is coming back from being nearly burnt to a crisp


----------



## Keef

BLT in my belly !-- With some caps !-- Bacon ? -- Another reason I could never be a vegetarian !-- I do like me some pork belly !


----------



## umbra

Nick cheap seeds are rarely good, and good seeds are rarely cheap. You get what you pay for. It is a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## Keef

I saw that landslide out west coast first time while ago !-- Dam !-- Road gone !

They also had politics on the news and I ain't saying sheet bout that !


----------



## Keef

Riot Berry OG  -x- BPU -- x-- Strawberry Rhino -- It'll need a name !--That's  too much alphabet !-- Yeah Bud !--he got to her too !--Just a little !


----------



## umbra

Rhino berry, Riot Rhino, Rhino booty, strawberry riot, strawberry booty, berry booty


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Nick cheap seeds are rarely good, and good seeds are rarely cheap. You get what you pay for. It is a hard lesson to learn.



Ain't it the truth.    Ahh well, Beats shooting a blank, I guess.:hairpull: 

 The only thing I'm gonna have for a couple of weeks in June, other then rso and wax.


----------



## Keef

I gotta look and see who else he got to !-- I really wasn't doing anything but making a few Strawberry seed !
Everytime I mess with pollen I get it places I didn't mean to get it ! -- Might as well get the pollen bag back out and just let him have at them all !


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Rhino berry, Riot Rhino, Rhino booty, strawberry riot, strawberry booty, berry booty




If the strawberry be daddy shouldn't he come first?  O name it after you try it and have taste and effect maybe?


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  slow down & take a toke


----------



## Keef

Nick my friend -- Want some seed ? -- I might have some soon !-- Now they ain't store bought seed  !-- They be straight up O.F.C. seed ! -- I personally have smoked all they mommas !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Rhino booty that's funny. Had Dinner, Broke out my dry herb vape. Floating. After ingesting weed for 3 days this week. And Smelling Potato Chips all day long. I break the Rules every day. Got to have a taste.


----------



## Keef

I be taking tokes but them caps got me kinda cross-eyed !-- Can't even sling a little pollen without getting it everywhere !-- When Kraven and Umbra talked about misting the plants after they breed to kill any loose pollen -- I just hung my head !-- I didn't mist !


----------



## Keef

I think I got a Blue T.E. girl ( Umbra's  B.B. King on Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer ) bout the right again to breed -- Maybe tommorrow I stick her in that pollen bag and slap her around some !-- Don't know who else he got too but have the Blue T.E. too !-- She to stretchy anyway !-- Make U see Jesus but way too stretchy !
Maybe this accident fix that stretch !


----------



## Keef

Mmm  potato chips !


----------



## Keef

Strawberry Purple Haze ? -- I don't want to look anymore !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick my friend -- Want some seed ? -- I might have some soon !-- Now they ain't store bought seed  !-- They be straight up O.F.C. seed ! -- I personally have smoked all they mommas !--


Maybe this fall,  Right now I can't even think about it!  Too much on my plate and tpp little time.  Now that the roof is done I need a garage.  Who ever heard of a scooter tramp without a garage to work on 'em in?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Cool Nick !-- Maybe it's  just a bunch of fat empty seed pods ? -- Don't say scooter !--I 'm still in mourning !


----------



## St_Nick

I wuz missin in action for a while .  What happened to your scooter?


----------



## Keef

U missed it ? -- My brother passed away recently and his son , my nephew was having some problems so I sent him a ticket to come spend some time with me !-- All was well for a week or more -- Then one night the Little Bastid  loaded up all my jarred weed and took off on my scooter !-- Week later he turned up in a mental ward near a Houston after a suicide attempt !--


----------



## St_Nick

Daaaaauuummm!    Low rent and a light weight too!  Your nephew sounds as ornery as my grandson.  Sorry about yer scoot.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Yep Nick !-- That's  what happens when U try to do the right thing !-- I lay eye on him again ? --Ain't no need for talking ! -- This new 8 part bloom rotation wasn't even finished but it is now and -- I shouldn't even be low on weed for long time !-- D.D. had some weed squirreled away and I had some here and there so we never ran completely out ! -- I do miss my scooter !-- I get me another one soon maybe !


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> If the strawberry be daddy shouldn't he come first?  O name it after you try it and have taste and effect maybe?



when you list the parents of a plant it is the female that goes first, but you can name them anything you want. I don't think there was a chem or a dawg in the parents for chemdawg. No gorilla or glue in the gg#4.


----------



## Keef

Umbra done told me that bout a million times !-- In one ear !-- Out the other !--Like there is nothing in between !-- Sounds to me more like -- Who's on first ?
That's  why I resorted to saying -- This the Momma ! --That the daddy ! -

 Bout variety names ? -- I know U right !-- Cause I'm thinking that Alaska Thunderf*** -- Ain't got no Alaska in it !-- None of that other stuff either --I assume !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Zero dark thirty at da beach !-- Where is your buzz ? -- Got mine right here !


----------



## Kraven

Morning....gearing up for yard work since the rain has left...hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Keef

Morning Kraven! -- Slow start at the O.F.C. this morning ?-- I'm waiting for the lights to come on so I can do some trimming --- Got a couple little girls need to come down today and tomorrow --Put in a fresh box of babies girls and do it again !-- The next box due for harvest didn't get dated or anything so I have to watch it with the jewelers Loop -- One more undated box after that then we good !-- Started putting a date moved to bloom on each one now !-- I'm excited to be able to put some more B.B. in a jar !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning. I'm planning on yard work today as well. Temps have come down a lot. currently 55*. Need to transplant a few plants and take some more clones.
When my son went on vacation, he stayed with 1 of his friends. Apparently he has been going to a gym for the last year and my son was surprised by the change. My son asked me to train him. While my son played football, he lifted weights. No one ever showed him what good form is or how to lift correctly or safely. So we started this week. Needless to say, I am sore, lol. Feels good. Time to modify the diet a bit add some vitamins. Making those old man noises is for old men, not me.


----------



## Keef

Sticky Fingers ! 

View attachment 20170525_101322.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey anyone know where I can get one of those Red "Make America Great Again" -- baseball caps ? -- I'd like to  snag one for a memento before they all vanish !


----------



## St_Nick

G'day folks.  Raining here again today.  I really need some sunshine.  My grass is starting to look like a hayfield and lets not even talk about the riverbank.  Keef, I dunno what strain that is but its pretty!


----------



## Keef

Sunny and windy at the beach Nick --Gonna hit maybe 85 today with a 30 mph wind !--That pic ? --PH --That's  Purple Haze I got from Rose !--So I call it Rose's Purple Haze !--  I don't know if it is the same as the Purple Haze listed at seedfinders and stuff but really don't care ! -- She just fine no matter who she be !
Umbra say if I can drop the temp during lights out by at least 10 degrees I can get some real color out her !
I be working on that ! -- I think moving this little window unit from veg to bloom will do that for me !


----------



## Keef

They got "Moon Rocks" on the west coast ? -- Maybe we just make "Jolly Ranchers"-- Purple bud dipped in purple oil -- Then coated in purple kief ? -- That make any Rancher Jolly !-- Jolly Ranchers come in other flavors too don't they ? -- When U got the raw material U can do what U want !


----------



## Kraven

Whew lots of yard work finished and then to the hydro store to get stocked up again....they love to see me when i stop by 

Now cooling with a bowl in the A/C.


----------



## Keef

D.D. on the way home !--


----------



## Kraven

422 your behind man


----------



## Keef

4:17 -- No Cuz I'm early !-- I do try to cover all the time zones though !


----------



## Kraven

*Yard work just finished. Then a 40 ft limb falls. 
*


----------



## Keef

Chop it up and make a nice pile !-- When the wind stops blowing so much !-- Light it up !-Sit out in the dark and watch it burn !-- - Looks like about a 2 joint fire to me !-- That sound about right Kraven ? -- 2 joints if U have help smoking them ?--Watch the fire  --Watch the stars !-- I'm easy but sounds like a good time to me !


----------



## Kraven

Yes its good and seasoned...it's the other half of the top of the tree that hit my shed / fence during the hurricane last year.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening folks came home with dry ice. Gonna make some gummy bears 

View attachment 52517kief (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey I just saw on the news that local EMS say they are answering more calls for synthetic marijuana poisoning than calls for all other things combined !-- I know I'm brain damaged but I don't understand !


----------



## Keef

Shake it Hippy !-- Hippy like some edibles ?


----------



## umbra

I came across a T shirt for Keef

https://www.sunfrog.com/Holidays/114103868-434471530.html


----------



## Keef

I got to have one Umbra !-- I'm see how many colors they come in cause I'm want one of each !-- 

Hopper they got this Stars Red Fish  tournament (? Name )-- Cost U $25 to enter !-- They released the tagged red fish today !-- Over the next several months they give away RVs--Trucks --Boats and lots of other stuff !-- U pay $25 to enter and if U catch the right tagged fish U could win a new truck -trailor and boat !-- U going fishing anyway ?


----------



## Keef

I can't enter-- cause ? --Well let's just let's just leave it at that !


----------



## WoodHippy

Got 150 gummy bears and a pie pan roll up out of the batch. They in the fridge chilling. Thinking I licked the wrong spoon to many times. Using Lesso recipe from MP.  How long will Dry Ice live in my Freezer ?


----------



## umbra

They say not to put it in a freezer, but roughly a day.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll gonna make me go get some dry ice !-- I got this other question maybe somebody tell me what to do ? -- I trim with these little sprung scissors -- I got several pair and when I trim I keep them in the little bottle of alcohol and switch out when they load up -- I didn't have any Everclear so I used 90% Isopropyl -- My scissor wash alcohol is getting thick !-- What can I do with it ? -- I use Everclear after this !-- What can I do with Everclear scissors wash ?-- Lots of goodies in that stuff !


----------



## WoodHippy

30 minutes in the fridge. In the Dehydrator now. 

View attachment 52517gummy.jpg


----------



## Keef

U gonna post the recipe Hippy !-- I might want some one day !


----------



## Keef

They ain't fancy or nothing but they'll get cha there ! 

View attachment 20170525_211441-1.jpg


----------



## Vegas Kid

Just don't put in on or near the coils for any large amount weight.
The returning Freon can exit the freezer as a super cold liquid instead of a cold gas. In a cascading effect your refrigerator lines will become colder and finally cold enough for the liquid Freon to hit the compressor. Instant lock up. Iced freezer coils will eventually do the same thing; BTW it also lasts about a day in a Styrofoam cooler.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  2 am here.  Got a bowl going and going to see what on for a movie.  This is a picture of Luna the nats are bugging her around her eyes. 

View attachment 100_0594.JPG


----------



## ness

Good Day.  This is Max's, he is the Daddy of Luna. 

View attachment 100_0576.jpg


----------



## ness

This is Lilly the mom of Luna. 

View attachment 100_0585.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I got to have one Umbra !-- I'm see how many colors they come in cause I'm want one of each !--
> 
> Hopper they got this Stars Red Fish  tournament (? Name )-- Cost U $25 to enter !-- They released the tagged red fish today !-- Over the next several months they give away RVs--Trucks --Boats and lots of other stuff !-- U pay $25 to enter and if U catch the right tagged fish U could win a new truck -trailor and boat !-- U going fishing anyway ?



Cant go yet Bro. Gotta finish this job 1st.  Sounds fun though. I love fishing. Hopefully ill be finished end of June. Thanks for the info.


Cool dogs Ness.


----------



## WeedHopper

Where is my girl Rose?
By the way,,what happened to THG, i havent seen her in along time?


----------



## Kraven

THG is around, she is posting....Rose I didn't see much yesterday. Are you taking a 4 day for the weekend hopper? I am


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> THG is around, she is posting....Rose I didn't see much yesterday. Are you taking a 4 day for the weekend hopper? I am



Yesser i am,,,yehaaaaaa. My new roof and porch were completed while i was gone. Im loving it,,it was quite a surprise when i came home. We spend a lot of time on our back porch.
How are you today my friend?

Yeah i miss THG. She use to be here all the time. Maybe she no like me anymore because of my Political views. Hope not cause i really like THG. She helped me a lot when i started growing inside. HER and Andy52 taught me how to grow DWC. 
I know my Girl Rose loves Weedhopper no matter what. She might wanna spank me sometimes, ,but she love me. Lol


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Time to start a fire !
What up Hopper ? --Kraven ? -- Rose got company so she been entertaining !-- 
Hopper that fishing tournament last all summer and fall - I think ?-- Where my pipe ?


----------



## Keef

I don't agree with Hopper's political views either but U know Memorial Day this weekend ? -- The day when we supposed to remember those who died so he could have a right to that opinion !-- As for the man who would be King ? --- To me he is a threat to my country and those rights so I  will resist him and his agenda any way I can ! -- Others disagree -- Which is what this is all about !-- The right to that opinion and the other freedoms that people fought and died for !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Cold this morning.


----------



## Kraven

Yea was a nice low 50's when I got up at day break to water the garden. Looks like a bunch will be ready to pick in a week or two more. Yea I don't see her as much, seems Rose is always busy with company too, she is a busy lady, if she is not helping someone she is entertaining them


----------



## Keef

Cloudy her this morning but it's  gonna burn off and heat index of 107 this afternoon !
Rose do got a good heart don't she ?-- 
Dogs all piled up in bed with D.D. the morning on guard duty !-- Everytime I move they bark at me !-- Dogs ?
Yo Dog -- I been missing U !--All well in your world ? -- When U gonna build me a bike ?
Kraven I got to get in the grow when lights come on and get the loop out !-- I'm thinking I got another box to harvest !-- I have a foggy memory but I'm thinking I mighta moved 2 boxes to bloom at the same time !-- I think I'm trimming so today !--  Still got that box and another in bloom without a  date on them ! -- I date them from now on so I know how long they been in bloom ! -- That Hoe Berry that's been a thorn in my side but she sure nice smoke !-- I need to SCROG that little girl !-- Instead of dropping it I think I reveg the base of it at harvest !-- D.D. brought her stash bag home with her and I was refilling it for her last night !-- Just because she gonna have 9 or 10 varieties to choose from don't make her spoiled !


----------



## umbra

I'm trying something new this grow. While I have dropped the room temps with the lights off, I'm now adding frozen 1 gal jugs to the reservoir when I water the plants. When I'm done watering, the jugs go back in the freezer. Starting to see the leaves and buds with are kinds of muted colors.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- Frozen milk jugs will work fine but them Blue Ice things for coolers  will work too !-- I had a heat problem before I raised the amount of nute water in my boxes -- Every morning and evening I would change out my frozen blue ice things !-- When I Raised the water level the temp stabilized and I quit using the blue ice !
I think these girls ain't got another week in them ! --

Bottom is of course Purple Haze 
Right is Hoe Berry 
Left is The White -x- Nepal Indica 

View attachment 20170526_092912-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

If U ain't figured it out yet -- I'm looking for a BOTM winner !


----------



## Budlight

Hay keef  how many sprinkler heads do you run in each box could you post me a pic   I'm just about to start making an arrow cloner  out of the same boxes just smaller and has latches on each and


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Time for a Wake and Bake.:bong2:  Washing blankets today.  After the storms have past.  Does anybody have a busy Memorial Day?  Just kicking back for me, peace and quite cooking on the grill maybe a bomb fire and enjoy the dogs.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Cant go yet Bro. Gotta finish this job 1st. Sounds fun though. I love fishing. Hopefully ill be finished end of June. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Cool dogs Ness.


 
Thank You WH.  They are all good.  Well, except one.  Have to keep a eye on her.  We recued her from the dumpsters.  And, she get her fur up more than I would like.  How is your granddaughter doing?  Enjoy your time off.  Good Day


----------



## ness

Rose you must be a very busy girl.  Hope your having a good time.  Did you get Wilson fur cut yet?  Would love to see him and your other dog to what is her name, it is a she isn't it?  Time to Light Up.:bong2:


----------



## ness

DD glad you made it home.  Got my pipe a smoking and it time to go to the wash.  Hope you and Keef have a nice Memorial Day.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Have a good day !

Bud U gonna make a cloner kinda like this ?

2 more to go ! 

View attachment 20170526_135630.jpg


View attachment 20170526_135702.jpg


View attachment 20170526_124646-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Is it just me or for midgets don't these little girls produce good for they size ! 

View attachment 20170526_140240.jpg


----------



## giggy

hey there you bunch of stoners. i started back at work last tuesday, and let me tell yall after being off for three months i'm ready for the three day weekend. yall have a great weekend folks.


----------



## Keef

Gig'm Giggy !-- I know that sheet hurts !-- Glad U moving around again !-- Did U see that little fem Widow U sent me recovered and there will be a side by side Widow show down soon !-- Also got a  beautiful little fem Mazar from U that is my kind plant !-- Ain't U the one sent me that glorious Night Shade ? -- She gonna be da bomb too !-- I got a piece of Mazar and Nightshade in bloom !-- There's also my boy  "Waldo "--- BBSL -- He came from U too didn't he !

Gonna head out and get some ribs later !-- We haven't been able to spend to many Memorial Day together over the years because of work ! -- I can burn some ribs to perfection !-- Make a big batch of BBQ sauce !
I need to make a list !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Ness !-- Have a good day !
> 
> Bud U gonna make a cloner kinda like this ?
> 
> 2 more to go !



Sweet thanks man


----------



## Keef

Bud those lid clamps will leak !-- Caulk them from the inside --That'll fix that !-- U got a pump with a filter ?


----------



## Keef

Enough for the weekend ?-- 2 be a large dose for most !-- That's  why I only  take 4 ! 

View attachment 20170526_212636-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud those lid clamps will leak !-- Caulk them from the inside --That'll fix that !-- U got a pump with a filter ?



 No I don't have a filter on my pump I'm just going to have to wing it and I noticed that the sides were going to leak so I stuck some straws over them and then silicone done that way the handles will still turn without messing with the silicone


----------



## Keef

That should do it Bud !-- I just stuck a gob of silicone over the swivel and hole !-- Little stiff opening and closing !-- I didn't think of doing what U talking about !-- U be fine with out a pump especially if U just using it to clone !-- Pull a couple baskets out and shine a flashlight thru one while U check to see if they all spraying while it runs !-- I got a little piece of paper clip bent to fit into a plugged sprayer and clear it !-- I don't have much problem but running them pumps for a 2 month bloom cycle U got to take a look once in a while make sure all is working right !-- Not a good idea to turn it on with the box lit off !-- Almost blinded myself !-- Tasty nute water too !-- Got up my nose -- In my eye !-- Couldn't see to shut it off -- Almost drown -- Only takes one time !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC between the gummy bears and hash yesterday was a blur. Got to finish trimming. Keef  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74636 

View attachment 52617hg.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Potheads. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning WH!  Good morning ofc...

So much beautiful bud pic's up in here.  Hey, WH, THG is out there, she has a thread, go talk to her.  Busy time in the growing season. I am trying to figure out what to grow, how many and how i am going to make it without bug

Ness, how are you doing? Good to see you.  Love your dog pictures.. Nice to see the family.  Here is wilson before and after View attachment DSCF4748.jpg


View attachment DSCF4749.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Wilson Picket the lady killer has a new do and he's looks all fresh and happy. Glad to see ya Rose, hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Still walking into Walls trying to figure out which way is up !-- I gotta work this pipe some !-I be back !
Got it  Hippy Thanks !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Kraven, Wilson pickett fence eats roaches every time he finds one.. mr rb wishes i would pick up my roaches better, i am trying. wilson was stoned last night.. oh dear. He takes after me.. loves coffee and pot. 

Keef, so 2 is the dosage of your caps, but you like 4 better? wow. you pot head.

Good morning Woodhippy.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I resemble that comment !-- Some people maneuver thru life straight and sober -- I can't even imagine that !-- I took a look at that Gummy recipe but making caps is so simple and they work just fine -- I think I just stick with them !-- 
We got warmer than usual water temps in the Gulf !-- Gonna be a busier than usual hurricane season !-- The warm water and high bacteria count means we set up for a red tide bloom this summer !-- Red Tide bloom is like living in a tear gas chamber !-- Hard to breath for the healthiest !-- All U can do is stay inside and run the AC !
Gonna be hell hot today !


----------



## Rosebud

That sounds nasty Keef, please keep breathing.  I wouldn't like to do life straight that is for sure. It is hard enough sometimes doing it stoned.


----------



## Keef

Doesn't happen every year Rose  -- We experienced it only twice in over 10 years here ! -- I could load the pack up and head to the apartment in Austin but if they got that cedar pollen bloom happening it would be like jumping out the pot and into the fire !-- That stuff mess with my face bad !


----------



## Keef

Next crop for harvest !---It would be cool if I could remember how long these been in bloom ! 

View attachment 20170527_084719.jpg


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Cold and overcast. It looks and feels like rain. 2 weeks until harvest and the room smells delightful.


----------



## Keef

I got a clothes hamper full of clean dry roots and I been working up to a making a cannabis root balm !-- Just not exactly sure what I'm do yet !-- I could add some fan leaves and trim and do a whole plant balm !-- Anyone got any ideas let me know cause this hamper bout full of roots !--


----------



## Keef

Umbra 1st thing when lights come on my grow smell like a fruit salad in a deep forest after a rain !--Then Ruffle them up smell come out like a cloud !-- I gots myself 2 King Louie and a BOC sexing for a few days now !


----------



## Keef

This Blue T.E.? -- Tranquil Elephantizer  mom with a B.B. King dad -- A Peppery Blueberry ?-- This should not work !--but it does so well !- She almost stretchy as the Hoe Berry though !-- Is fate telling me I better get on the SCROG band wagon ?--I don't know --Things is already complicated ! --


----------



## Keef

I got a question !-- I would phrase it as a moral question but I'm just wondering if I could pull it off !-- I was telling Hopper bout that big prize fishing tournament ? -- If there is a red tide bloom there will be a big fish kill !-- If I was to find one them tagged red fish washed up and caught myself another red fish and put that tag on it !-- Hmm ? -- Win a Truck,  Trailor and Boat ?-- We have a fish kill I'd need a gas mask to look for a tagged fish !-- I can do that !


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody supposed to rain all weekend here. I think i'll stay indoors and play with led lights. 

Keef i look forward to the compare as well as the mazar and night shade. I got to sex my new 88g13/hp's hope i get my boy. I got two purple cheese auto's in one box, never grew a auto so we will see.


----------



## umbra

@7weeks 

View attachment 20170527_075153.jpg


View attachment 20170527_075420.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra those pics make me want to cry !-- Probably not for the reasons U think !-- I love pics of your set up !
Make me want to cry because if it was my grow ? -- I got no access to trimmers !-- The thought of having to trim all that alone ? -- That's  what make me want to cry!


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> @7weeks



 Looking beautiful my friend your always on top of your game  I can only imagine how  awesome your  garden looks in person :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, Keef, just beautimous, really nice. both of ya.View attachment DSCF4778.jpg


View attachment DSCF4765.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.  It's off and on raining here today,  I'm staying at home. I guess I will do the veg room. 

View attachment 20170527_123419.jpg


View attachment 20170527_123407.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Rose.  Looky what I got! 

View attachment 20170527_123425.jpg


----------



## Keef

Nick that looks like about the perfect size plant for indoors !-- I want to know about that long skinny leaf plant at bottom of the pic ? -- I like those fat leaf hybrids !-- Long skinny leaves scare me !-- 
Hippy slipped some sativa dominate seed in them he sent me !-- I'm give them a shot and see !-- Cheesy Jones ? -- Am I gonna like that ?-- That Panama Power might be ? -- U know I just grow this sheet I don't know bout all these varieties !-- 
Bud I been in no hurry to get those Strawberry  seed out to U -- U can't plant them till they dry some and spend some time in the fridge anyway !-- I think I'm send them to U in 2 batches !-- They catch the first batch I know another way !
Rose got some sativa in that wheel barrow !-- I'm be watching !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah man, its ready to go to flower but there is no room.  I'm probably gonna cut about a dozen big ole healthy clones off the top of her and by the the time she recovers There should be room in the garden and she should have about 30 or so top colas..


----------



## Keef

No doubt Nick ! -- I shape some of my midgets same way !--


----------



## St_Nick

That long skinny leaf is from a clone of my Thai.  I been cutting clones of clones since last July.  Not ready to grow her again but not ready to put her to bed.


----------



## Keef

Nick I been taking clones from clones since I started -- I got no room for mothers !-- Long as U keep a small piece alive U good to go anytime U want to run it !-- I see no reason to keep mothers unless I was doing like Umbra and need a mess of cuts from the same variety at the same time  !-- With this 8 part rotation and moving a box of 5-7 little plants to bloom every week I can mix or match some varieties !- Saved  up some Nurse Larry cuts so I can restock on the Nurse !-- I'm blooming my original Nightshade right now !-- I got about half dozen little cuts !- That way I get a little taste and know whether I need more or less cuts at a time !-- She look like Da bomb !


----------



## Rosebud

That sounds like a good plan St Nick, she sure looks happy.

Hi Ness!


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Time to light up.  I'm late.

Rose, Wilson looks so handsome.  Beautiful rose nice and pink.  The plants you have in the picture are they going outside?  I'm trying to think where I can put a plant outside.  

Keef, Nick way to go.  Looking good.  Grow them plants.  

Got kitchen duty today.  Fun city.  Have a great Day.:bong2:


----------



## St_Nick

Yup, she be chilling under a 600 watt MH turned down to half power for the clones.  I'm letting her stretch a couple of days before I take the clones. Makes the stalks a little stouter, at least in my mind.  I hardly ever lose a clone though.  I kept a clone of the NL male too, just in case.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Knee O.K. ? 
Nick one day U gonna have to cross that Thai with a fast finisher see if U can find something that keeps the Thai high but finishes faster !-- I got an AK 48 up and growing that would do it but it's a feminized plant -- Right Hippy ?


----------



## Keef

Ness I'm just enjoying the time between grow disasters !-- Something bad bound to happen soon !


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon all, lazy weekend with friends here...hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Keef

I got to make a grocery store run !-- We working on our first pipe of Snow Desiel ! -- Weighing my chances of  scoring some twinkies !-- I know the mobility scooters gonna be there !-- I'm loose ! -- I'm moving O.K. !-- Gonna get me some twinkies today !-- I can just feel it !-- But it could also just be this S.D. telling me I can leap tall buildings in a single bound ! -- Them twinkies is good as mine!


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef is a sissy,,,nanny nanny boo boo,sissy sissy sissy. Lol ,,yes im high. Gorilla Glue,,,yehaaaaa

What up Kraven. Im sitting under my new back porch ,,drinking a cold Bud Light. whilst my Granddaughter swims.


----------



## WoodHippy

feminized plant -- Right Hippy ?  Not AK they are Regs.  Afternoon Folks, Rose Wilson is a Fine looking young Man. I moved a plant to flower 10 days ago. It was a boy. So GDP X BPU And Strawberry Daiquiri. Have moved to flower. Enjoying Edibles.


----------



## Keef

It was a glorious battle !-- I would not be denied ! -- No quarter asked and no quarter given !-- I come for some dam twinkies ! 

View attachment 20170527_164329.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- something happened recently and I figured I better tell the tale before D.D. does !-- A package was delivered and D.D. said she ordered me some socks and underwear !-- I opened the package and sure enough out fell a package of Kalvin Klein briefs and a pack of socks !-- When she come home and opened the other packages -- She said here's your underwear ? -- I thought U found them ? -- Apparently Kalvin Klein makes women's briefs too !-- I told her I don't care !--  I'm wearing them !


----------



## Kraven

Hi Keef WH, hope y'all are having a fine evening. Yes...Ding Dongs and Twinkies ftw


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper -- something happened recently and I figured I better tell the tale before D.D. does !-- A package was delivered and D.D. said she ordered me some socks and underwear !-- I opened the package and sure enough out fell a package of Kalvin Klein briefs and a pack of socks !-- When she come home and opened the other packages -- She said here's your underwear ? -- I thought U found them ? -- Apparently Kalvin Klein makes women's briefs too !-- I told her I don't care !--  I'm wearing them !



Sissy. :rofl:

Send me a pair,,i likey. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Noooooooooooooooooooo  My eyes are bleeding at the thought of you two in dd's drawers.


----------



## Keef

Mane it be busy out there !-- According to the BPM scale  ( Bikinis Per Mile )  -- Merchants gonna have a profitable weekend ! -- Kinda dangerous though !-- Distracted drivers ! -- Snagged us a big rack of spare ribs and some sausage !-- We cook tommorrow -- Gonna rain Monday !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Going to do some Sight Seeing tomorrow. End up at my Dad's. Head home Monday. We gonna eat some gummy's and Smoke Poor mans Hash. Keef enjoy your time with DD. Hopper you to with yours.  Catch you folks later.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Hi Keef WH, hope y'all are having a fine evening. Yes...Ding Dongs and Twinkies ftw



Back in the Delaware Valley the preferred snacky cakes were Tasty Kakes. Butterscoth kimpets and peanut butter tandy cakes.


----------



## Keef

Have a good time Hippy !
Umbra I don't even like twinkies that much I just had an urge and was denied so I went back and did a drive by in them !-- One was too many !-- Shoulda got the Ding Dongs !-- I perfer savory snacks like fried pork skins and pickles !--


----------



## Keef

RIP -- Greg Allman


----------



## Keef

I think I'm call it a night !-- I've mentioned some of the times I got hurt in life doing some dumb sheet !-- D.D. and I were reminiscing about one such time !-- We had this young black lab cross that loved to run !-- I've never been much of a fan of stuff like that but I adapt !-- I made a harness for ole Gumbo and would put my Rollerblade on and let him run !-- We go around the block a couple times moving jack !-- Gumbo could run !
It all ended one day in a bad way !-- We were flying low coming up on a corner when a cat joined in !-- Cut across the road in front of us !-- Gumbo kicked it into high gear after the cat !-- In case U are not aware of this -- Rollerblades ? -- They don't roll so good in the dirt !-- I was going fast as Gumbo could run when I run outta pavement !-- -- He had no trouble making the turn !-- I didn't do as well !-- It was  bad !--


----------



## Kraven

Cant sleep...tossing and turning


----------



## Keef

Keef ? --Present and/or accounted for !-- It's dark !--


----------



## mrcane

Back East taking care of dad 93, poor ol guy ...had a full on sewer line plug yesterday for a welcome party, house is 96 years old Roto rooter looked at the pipes said he would not run his cable thru the pipes. So I rented one and got her done....today we get high...
First time I have bought weed in a while dry no flavor, no name,smoking on an Apple ..... 

View attachment 20170528_063845.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !-- I found my pipe had a cup of coffee -- Still not quite awake but I'm working on the Baked part !-- Bet the time change messed U up ? --


----------



## mrcane

Yup bud took the redeye, it was packed. What happened flying use to be fun.?


----------



## Keef

To fly outta here U got to take one those flying sardine cans to a large airport like Houston or Dallas !-- I will not admit to having a problem with tight places but I'm not a fan of those flights ! -- Having my own little light airplane is on my bucket list !


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody happy sunday. Time for coffee. Snack cakes? Little debbie little debbie i'm a coming home. Bad part is there is very few i don't like.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Keef, Cane, Giggy....sorta feel like my past cold has tried to resurrect itself. May be time for a second Z pak....I started feeling ill about 12 hours after I took my last dose....good ol COPD....be my luck I'll have pneumonia again...last year I walked around with it for about 2 weeks before the wife just made me goto the doc. Hope it's just morning fog and will burn off with a cup or two of Joe.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Giggy !-- U gonna be able to use the parts and pieces of those LEDs to make some light ? 
Temp gonna hit 91 today with a heat index over 100 -- Gulf water temp is  81 -- That's  hot enough for bacterial growth !-- We had a recent hard rain that wash plenty nutrients from farm to river to Gulf !-- Gonna be packed at the beach today and it probably make some people sick !--


----------



## Keef

Kraven take better care of  yourself Cuz ! -- Nurses the worst about that ! -- When I was checking the weather and royal news this morning it made me think about Umbra and them patterns he talked about !
We got higher than normal Gulf water temps !-- Kraven see a pattern and can tell U what to expect for the hurricane season !-- Strength of weather systems and all !-- These locals see me running north ? --They might want to try to keep up !-- Every year we face the same question !-- Is this the year we get wiped out by a storm !-- I'm 4 ft above sea level !-- 6 ft tidal surge at high tide and this place is toast !


----------



## Keef

E.i.e.i.o. ? 

View attachment 20170528_072431.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all.

Kraven, go to the doctor now. Don't wait. do you hear me?  Maybe the z pac isn't covering the bacteria you have...ya think?

Cane, what a welcome home with the rotorooter... I love that you are smoking pot out of an apple.  Good luck with your trip to see your dad. Does he do pretty well? tell him hi.

Keef, your stories are funny. i like um. Giggy, my mom was a tiny little lady and she lived on little debbies the last year of her life... those oatmeal ones.. They made her happy.  

It is going to be hot today. mr rb back is out. i need to fill the wheelbarrow with my soil and dump it in the garden.  I am late getting the plants in.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning to all you old *** Potheads.....:smoke1:
Yehaaaaaaaaa
Just playen Youngsters.  It be raining here. Very nice and cool.
Keef,,,you wearing those Panties of DDs? I got the ones on you sent me but they toooo tight,,riden right up my butt,,,kinda hurts. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Old Stoners doing complicated stuff ? -- Something just hasn't felt right about the grow last couple days !-- It all looks well !-- I was running down and rechecking my electrical and all !-- Seems some old stoner done hooked his pump timer power cord thru the light timer !- So Every time lights go off  so did my pumps !-- I been running straight up DWC at night for who knows how many days ? --


----------



## Keef

Aero boxes with a DWC back up ?--I can live with that !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Time to feed the dogs. Coffee in hand. Going to skip the wake n bake. Lungs have not been happy lately. Ran out of COPD meds 3 months ago. Starting to catch up with me.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone Kraven I hope you start to feel better


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra! -- Bud !
Umbra --Does mentol help open U up any ? -- I wish I could offer a medical alternative but I'm pretty sure that chemistry is outta my league !-- I been lucky that my lungs and heart are good !-- Face , neck and sometimes my left arm ain't so good sometimes but I can breathe !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Aero boxes with a DWC back up ?--I can live with that !--



 I'm so happy with this new system I am never going to have to mess with another air stone again if you ask me they just make life hard  I find it really messes with the pH you're constantly up-and-down.  A good friend told me to ditch the air stones and I did and I've been nothing but happy  since


----------



## Keef

Bud I don't use the air stones to disolve O2 into my nute solution -- If some dissolved fine if not fine !-- I use the aquarium put and stones to pump room air thru my boxes so there is always fresh air for the roots -- They get all the O2 they need from the air in the box especially available during pumps off !-- Don't know how to measure how many times an hour the air in the boxes is exchanged but it is apparently enough !


----------



## Keef

Confession !-- I haven't touched my PH meter in months !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- Good thing I waited on shipping your Strawberry seed !-- Your boy got all up on the Riot Berry -x- BPU too !-- 
No !--Don't tell me U don't want any !-- U getting them anyway ! --Plus some of any of the other bastid chillin  your Boy left me !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud -- Good thing I waited on shipping your Strawberry seed !-- Your boy got all up on the Riot Berry -x- BPU too !--
> No !--Don't tell me U don't want any !-- U getting them anyway ! --Plus some of any of the other bastid chillin  your Boy left me !



 That's funny when I got to the bastard child part I just about spit my pop all over the place :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Morning Umbra! -- Bud !
> Umbra --Does mentol help open U up any ? -- I wish I could offer a medical alternative but I'm pretty sure that chemistry is outta my league !-- I been lucky that my lungs and heart are good !-- Face , neck and sometimes my left arm ain't so good sometimes but I can breathe !



Heart and lungs are my weakest parts. After cutting the grass yesterday, it was like someone punched me out. I could barely stay awake, I was so depleted. The arthritis isn't helping and makes me feel very lethargic to begin with. My only real choice is to go to the doctor and get the prescription refilled. I might be eligible for the drug manufacturer to provide free meds, but it seems that is the opposite direction the healthcare industry is going.


----------



## Keef

Which meds U take for COPD Umbra ? -- Let me know --!I put out some feelers !-- Sometimes I have been known to find stuff !--


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, what is the med Umbra?


----------



## Keef

Back before I met D.D. I dated a doctor office Nurse for awhile !-- She used to let me go shopping in his samples room !-- It really should be against the law to let me near some stuff ! -- Anesthesia Doc give me a list and ask me to go to the pharmacy and restock them !-- U know that when I got to the pharmacy the list may have been altered slightly !--


----------



## umbra

my meds are Spiriva respimat and albuterol inhaler. If you have ever seen someone with asthma have an attack without a rescue inhaler, that would be me, lol.


----------



## Keef

Any special strength or do they only come one way ? -- Would U object if the label was in Spanish ?-- Ya'll don't be asking too many questions ! --I will lie to U if pushed !


----------



## umbra

Only 1 strength and no issues with Spanish labels. In Cuba it probably costs $5, here $300 or $400.


----------



## Keef

We got nobody in Cuba but there are ways and other ways !--Stuff do happen up in the O.F.C. !-- We on it !
I don't got a passport or I would dash over the border and hook U up ! -- Dashing over is easy it's the trip back that get a little hairy !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U got a nebulizer or does it need to be in a rescue inhaler ?-- Cause respiratory therapy used to use the little tubes of albuteral liquid in a nebulizer sometimes !---Would that help ?- I ain't the sharpest tack in the box when it comes to to things like breathing treatments -- My area of expertise was more about slicing and dicing !


----------



## Keef

Anyone else have a lead on an ashma rescue inhaler see what U can do !-- We gotta find a way to hook the brother up !-- Having plenty weed and not be able to smoke any ? -- U know that ain't right !


----------



## umbra

Yes it would work for treatment. When I was first diagnosed, they gave me a nebulizer treatment to stop my turning blue.


----------



## Keef

5 gallons of dark coconut wine is now 2 gallons of something else !-- We headed to one gallon and I think the fates smiled on me !-- Next be the clear or white coconut wine !-- Yeast ate all da dam sugar in both batches  !--Think 80 proof  coconut  liquor with absolutely no sweetness and that's  where I'll be in about 2 hours !-- Then I fix it up nice! -- Wouldn't hurt to age some but it be just fine !


----------



## Keef

Ran the little original seed plant to get a taste and my cuts !-- I might have to grow me a whole mess of this stuff ! -- U were right Umbra ! 

View attachment 20170528_145058-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

that snowdiesel is a winner in my book. that's Bodhi's work. I just did an F2. There's not much effort in that. I have learned that total THC has little to do with the quality of the high. It's great when everything is all frosty and dank, but that doesn't define the high....the terpenes do.


----------



## Rosebud

I have a spriva I used 2-3 times that is all. I will send it to you. I don't need it, haven't used it in a long time. dulera? That is once or twice a day, I use that big inhaler tube thingy? I got a bunch of samples and i will give you one. it has 60 hits in it. Do you want a Dulera? The spriva is for emergency for me, is that ok? 25 doses.


----------



## St_Nick

Hey guys.  It was s'posed to rain all day but so far nuttin'.  I shoulda went canoeing.  

Hey, I got a question for you guys who do or have run both.  Do you find different strains respond differently to hps compared to led?  I ask because I'm trying to run half my room under led.  I have 5 different varieties all mixed up under the lights cause they are sorted by size not variety.  Some seem to stretch more then their sisters and some seem to be producing different bud characteristics,  depending on the light style?  There are some plants in the overlap area and they appear to lean towards the led variety or style?  I'm really new to this whole led thing but i am feeling the love.


----------



## umbra

Yes Rose, that works for me. ty


----------



## Keef

Go Rose !

Umbra I am learning what U say is true about terepenes !-- 
Don't be turning blue !-- I hate when that happens !

Nick U got me !-- I don't know nothing but my LEDs anymore but I'm pleased with them !-- What U say about growth under different lights makes sense to me !-- Type of light not nessessarily where it comes from might affect growth and the 2 got to have different spectrums !

To sauce or not to sauce that is the question ! 

View attachment 20170528_164005-1.jpg


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Had a busy day.  Time to kick back and take it easy for the rest of the day.  

Keef my knee was doing great up until I sprain it.  Now, I have to exercise it more.  It hurt more than the operation.  Time will heal.  That Snow Desil look tasty.  

Rose did your company leave?  How is your vertigo doing?  Did you get your plants in the ground?  Rose, I manage to save a few plants, its took awhile but I think I am going to have a couple of girls.  Got to transplant tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I bred "Trips" one your f-1 B.B. Kings to Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer and got a unique peppery blueberry and she righteous !-- I will keep a piece of her as is but she looking for Waldo !-- I'm breed her to "Waldo" my  BlackBerry Snow Lotus male !-- I'm after Blackberry Fire !-- but I'll take fire in any flavor !
Had to edit and Ness snuck in !-- Work that knee girlfriend !--


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, my vertigo is finally gone. It took a really long time but I hope it never comes back. Yes my company, both sets are gone. I enjoyed them but have been resting ever since. I don't have them in the ground yet. I am going to try to do the outdoor grow much better this year.   I am thinking some fencing to Low Stress train them (lst), maybe put a weed block down to keep it cleaner.  
I sure am glad you saved some of your plants. I hpe you have girls.I am sorry your knee hurts again now, but when you get the sprain over at least you will be good as new.


----------



## Keef

Midget Bud Porn ? -- That just sounds nasty !-- This ain't ! 

View attachment 20170528_170704-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, there is no mail until Tuesday, remember to use your NAC... you can inhale it in an emergency..Do you need more of that too?


----------



## Rosebud

I want to smoke that right now Keef.


----------



## Keef

The White -x- Nepal Indica !--( White Indica (WI)-- Out the house of Umbra ! -- She don't play  ! -- Earthy - Forest - after Rain terepenes ! -- Good for pain --anxiety --what ever reason U need to get melted !-- Not for the novice !


----------



## Keef

Seems I have a new King Louie 13th -- Lady !-- BOC-- be looking a lot like a girl but no hair yet !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Midget Bud Porn ? -- That just sounds nasty !-- This ain't !



Looking tasty Keef. Yummy in the lungy. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad to hear your feeling better YOUNG lady. 
Love yas Rose


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- U gonna have to do a smoke report on it !-- I could be a light weight so I need an unbiased 2nd opinion !


----------



## Rosebud

Love ya back WH. I am really glad that vertigo is over, it was like being thrown out of a plane. I have never been thrown out of a plane but pretty sure that is how it feels. I like how you said YOUNG.. very kind of you.

I loved the pic's of your annual flowers you posted.  Is your job winding down? Are you going to go see Keef? That is cool.  How is your wife? How is your puppy?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Love ya back WH. I am really glad that vertigo is over, it was like being thrown out of a plane. I have never been thrown out of a plane but pretty sure that is how it feels. I like how you said YOUNG.. very kind of you.
> 
> I loved the pic's of your annual flowers you posted.  Is your job winding down? Are you going to go see Keef? That is cool.  How is your wife? How is your puppy?



I should be done by the end of June or 1st part of July.
Not sure bout going to Corpus yet. Especially if the Red Tide is gonna be around.
My Wife is good and a Pothead smoking all my Dank.....,,,lol.
My Puppy(Charlie ) is a Crazy Demon from hell. Chews on everything and acts like he is on CRANK. :smoke1:


----------



## Kraven

I take both plus combivent for my COPD. I simply cannot imagine being w/o them. I wish i could help umbra but I no longer have any trustworthy medical connections.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper -- U gonna have to do a smoke report on it !-- I could be a light weight so I need an unbiased 2nd opinion !



Ill be right over Little Brother.  Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

D.D.'s stash box !-- Won't fit no more kinds !-- 

View attachment 20170528_192240-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

PH, one of my faves!


----------



## Keef

Rose I got the green and Purple  phenos and 5 more seed should U ever have the urge to grow it again !-- Thank U again for sharing !


----------



## umbra

Rose, I will be ok. Yes taking NAC, it helps. I have a prescription for the Spiriva. When I had healthcare out here it was through a non profit CA company called Kaiser. The prescriptions are thru them as well. Without the membership, they won't fill it, but maybe a regular pharmacy will. I've just been pushing myself very hard lately and running out of luck.


----------



## Rosebud

I find when the body needs a rest it gets louder and louder until it gets your attention. I don't think you"re outta luck, i think you are tired. 
I think i read you can suck (inhale the powder of ) NAC in your breath in an emergency.. if you try it let me know.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Umbra I would need to see a current 'script to help too !-- Give me a break !-- From the looks of health care these days we got to find other ways sometimes !-- We gonna find U what U NEED !-- One way or another !


----------



## Keef

I put on a pair of scrubs -- get me a clip board - a  stethoscope around my neck -- I take a tour of the local hospital !--Leave with more than I came with !
 U see I have a super power! -- 
I can be invisible !--
 I know it's true because sometimes I can walk into a room and no one even notices !


----------



## Keef

When I tell a tale like that U should remember the tale I told of moving the pot pharm up smugglers highway to the Stoner Ranch in a U-Haul !-- Don't really matter how it happens the results are the same !


----------



## Budlight




----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I slept in this morning !-- Storming --wind blowing hard !-- 

What up Bud ? -- Wish I had a place for a small garden !- Used to grow da hell out some Tomatos !
Only therapy was what they made me do !--I'm not a fan of someone else making decisions about my fate !
Wake up Old Farts !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. @7weeks the room smells incredible. Checked everything with a loop. Trichomes are 80% cloudy. Even with staking, the buds are heavy enough they are flopping over a bit. Have been watering every 3 day, they need water every other day now.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ofc.... we have shake in the freezer... time to make some oil.

Good news, i found a jar of nurse larry in the closet... from a couple months ago harvest.. That was good, as we are cleaning out jars left and right... my pot's about gone so am very happy to have found that last night.

Ihope you all are well, kraven, how are you?  Have a great day, the sun is shining.


----------



## Keef

I'll be glad when Rose got another harvest in da jar !-- The struggle is real ! -- Took me 2 months of feeding plants into bloom once a week before they started coming out bloom once a week !-- The pharm keeps working like it is we gonna have plenty ! -- I just need to put some time into making sure veg can produce the plants for bloom !-- I'm out of Nurse Larry right now but there's  some in bloom !


----------



## Keef

Umbra we need to go to the Wholesaler thread and find U an east coast wholesaler who will take all U can grow and give U a fair price !-- I try to he careful what I say sometimes !-- I don't want Tech Admin to think I be  trying to set up some kind of pot growers coop right under his nose ! -Times they are a changing !--- I plead a 5th !


----------



## Keef

Can U tell I took extra caps --been indulging in some Snow Desiel and am lit up like a Christmas tree ?


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning OFC.  Its 71 tjis morning, sunny but not to bright.  I just may have to go canoeing if I can find me a front.  Rivers up about 3 ft. which makes the trip fun.  Not wild, just fun.  Hope everyone is having a great day.

:48:


----------



## umbra

I have been eating caps as well. Mine are full caps of rso instead of trim.


----------



## Rosebud

Have fun St Nick.   Kraven, thank you for your service and all the rest of you too.

Hey WH, i see you down there.  Come up here and plant my garden will ya?


----------



## Keef

This my office !-- Fill that empty box Wednesday and the rotation rolls on !-- It's  not a whole garage grow like Umbra got but it's working !-- Except now I know what one my  " Grow Units " can do -- So I just clone the whole system many times as I want ! -- Already making plans to double what I got ! 

View attachment 20170529_095626-1.jpg


View attachment 20170529_100336-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bottom pic is my scissor cleaning alcohol evaporating !


----------



## Keef

3-4 lbs of Bakers sweetened shredded coconut -- 3 lbs coconut sugar 5 gallons of RO water and yeast ! This what I ended up with !-It will clear up some just by settling with time but I'm thinking Britta water filter ? -- Easy to make --Hard to clear up !-- That stuff right there will rock your world !-- Now I gotta  kill the yeast and sweeten it some !-- 

View attachment 20170529_103944-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

I smoked a tester bud of the IC x CaliO and its a keeper, there is 2 pheno's. Both smell deeply of tangerine / citrus and taste as good as they smell, just like orange candy but with a serious punch. The second pheno is the one I want to focus on, it finished in 58-60 days and it has the weight and look of the IC, but the same amazing taste as the original CaliO. The tester bud was quick dried so its gonna be so much better in a week, and the weight looks impressive on both pheno's. The second pheno also has a more CaliO looking bud, and they are super chunky.  :48: :48: :48:


----------



## umbra

sounds delicious


----------



## Keef

Kraven always got fine genetics that I can't lay hands !-- Makes me jealous ! --


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> I have been eating caps as well. Mine are full caps of rso instead of trim.




WOW, i would be dead.


----------



## Keef

I took 5 of my caps this morning !-- Make me do the "Crap" walk -- Then fired up some that Snow Desiel !
I know I been higher but I can't remember when !-- That much RSO would not allow me to function at all !
Umbra the Snow Desiel  is outstanding !--Thank U for the seed !--


----------



## umbra

Some of the plants in the garage appear to have spider mites. Not out of control. Just added more predator mites, but they may not survive. This late in flowering I run low humidity. 35% or less predator mite like it more humid than that. Found some aphids on the clones in the tent. Lost 1 of the FPOG females. Ordered nematodes, lady bugs, and mantis.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> WOW, i would be dead.


I was going to go the store yesterday after I ate a cap. Even before it hit me, I knew it would not be a good idea, so never left the house.


----------



## Keef

I gotta squint  thru one eye to focus !-- No I don't need another toke !-- Here come D.D. waking her vampire self up and she gonna want a wake and bake !-- Man gotta do what a man gotta do !-- I take another toke or 2 for them that can't !-- It's a patriotic duty ! 
Some pictures of some my illegal marijuana plants !-- By the looks  of them ? -- They should be against the law ! 

View attachment 20170529_113718.jpg


View attachment 20170529_113705.jpg


View attachment 20170529_113643.jpg


----------



## Keef

Top -- The White -x- Black Rose 

Middle is The mighty B.B. King 

Bottom is The White -x- Nepal Indica 

They all out the House of Umbra !


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful Keef. I started a journal.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Some of the plants in the garage appear to have spider mites. Not out of control. Just added more predator mites, but they may not survive. This late in flowering I run low humidity. 35% or less predator mite like it more humid than that. Found some aphids on the clones in the tent. Lost 1 of the FPOG females. Ordered nematodes, lady bugs, and mantis.




Man hate to hear about the SM....it looks like Jaws is hunting testers for his Fem version of FPOG. I have yet to run it, it seems to be the rage right now. How many more weeks till chop Umbra?


----------



## Keef

I thought about it Rose but it's all the same grow !-- I been growing 24/7/ 365 for couple years now ! Do I post to many pics ?


----------



## Kraven

This is your journal Keef 

Post away man, i enjoy your grow.


----------



## Keef

No Kraven !-- This is our community !

I would like to point out that  I was at church when this happened !
Not my work ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Man hate to hear about the SM....it looks like Jaws is hunting testers for his Fem version of FPOG. I have yet to run it, it seems to be the rage right now. How many more weeks till chop Umbra?



2 weeks. Jaws beans are the ones I'm running but they are not fem. Dank for sure.


----------



## umbra

Keef those plants all look beautiful


----------



## Rosebud

No you don't post too many pic's. no such thing. Your buds look awesome.


----------



## umbra

From today 

View attachment 20170529_112432.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

wow, another beauty!  gorgeous umbra.


----------



## Keef

Umbra --That's what it's all about right there !


----------



## umbra

the golden ticket is a beast. the flowers are massive, dense, and fragrant and that's a winner in my book.


----------



## Kraven

Looking good man, they are getting massive again.


----------



## Keef

Looking for massive chocolate ? 

View attachment 20170529_142313-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Barney's Farm Nightshade !-- Courtesy of my man Giggy !-- I'm keeping it !-- No doubt ! 

View attachment 20170529_113301-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. Got back from my trip. Dropped of Gummy bears to my Dad and Step Mom. Got home and started to trim. Got a little more to do on this one. Got to go get the critters taken care of. Everyone have a great Evening. 

View attachment 52917ny (Small).jpg


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Barney's Farm Nightshade !-- Courtesy of my man Giggy !-- I'm keeping it !-- No doubt !



Nice job keef, she looks just like i remember....now if you will just hit her with some NDN 88G13 H/P and shoot me about 50 beans we would be down like three flat tires


----------



## Keef

Welcome back Hippy !-- Glad ya'll had a nice weekend !-- We cooked yesterday because of rain forecast for today !-- Sheet got bad early this morning !-- D.D. was up !-- Stuff make me sleep like a baby !-- Looks like we got another a squall line on the way shortly !- Got Ribs that spend 6 hours in the smoker -- sausage -- chicken -- homemade BBQ sauce baked beans and some fine potato salad !-- Dam them  ribs are good !
Anyway I see no reason to go anywhere in a storm !-- I do gotta make a store run again before D.D. leave tomorrow  afternoon for Austin !-- Might get some dry ice just because !-- See if I can find a Styrofoam ice chest somewhere !-- Got plenty trim for caps so let's start making hash ?


----------



## Keef

Funny U say that Kraven !-Giggy after that very male !-- Maybe I get some pollen from him and do just that ?


----------



## Rosebud

This distiller is the best thing EVER! Takes some nasty looking brown liquid and this clear ever clear comes out... amazing.View attachment DSCF4797.jpg


----------



## Keef

This is the way D.D. be ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra

The beer supply store has those distillers for sale.


----------



## Keef

Hey if it is not too political I'd like to express my disgust with that White Racist who killed those 2 people defending that Muslim girl up in Portland !--


----------



## Rosebud

Tell DD, hi for me and give her a squeeze, she is a good girl.

The beer store sells them too huh? interesting. I don't like the company much. I love the Magical butter machine company. They are awesome, but so far i don't need any customer service.  Pretty trippy to see almost all reclaimed. awesome.


----------



## Keef

I already marked one those distillers like Rose got !-- I be getting one some day !-- First I'm need a Rosen Press !-- Besides my Liquid Weed Project --people like Kraven with them Dab Rigs gonna need something to put in it !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Hey if it is not too political I'd like to express my disgust with that White Racist who killed those 2 people defending that Muslim girl up in Portland !--



Texas got some crazy politicians all by themselves...


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, for the rosen you can use a hair straightener. I have a friend that does amazing rosen with one. and it wasn't the really expensive one either.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I sure wasn't dissing Portland !-- Dam straight Texas got some crazy a** politicians --No doubt -- Starting with the Governor and all the rest of the good ole boys that know what's  best for the rest of us !
I wasn't referring to the Montana politician who body slammed the reporter or politics !-- What happened in Portland was a hate crime in my book ! -- Just another form of terrorism !


----------



## Keef

Rose I tried the hair iron trick !-- I won't fall for that again ! --I see it can be done but not by me !-- Just got me frustrated ! 
We just got out the grow room !-- I was moving  the AC Window unit !-- Accidently knocked down the light rack with all 8 LEDs attached !-- Everything is back up and no real damage to plants or lights !-- Won't happen again !-- Got real lucky this time !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I sure wasn't dissing Portland !-- Dam straight Texas got some crazy a** politicians --No doubt -- Starting with the Governor and all the rest of the good ole boys that know what's  best for the rest of us !
> I wasn't referring to the Montana politician who body slammed the reporter or politics !-- What happened in Portland was a hate crime in my book ! -- Just another form of terrorism !



I didn't mean it that way, but yes I understand. I meant Texas lawmakers calling ICE on protesters, because if they are protesting, they must be illegals ideology.


----------



## Keef

They went buck wild after February 20 th. -- No restraint !-- No compassion !-- Just the holy dollar !


----------



## Keef

They had the votes to fix the mmj that helps no one or either of the other bills but big oil saw it as threat to thier supremacy or something  and ran the clock out without a vote !-- So I'm an Outlaw at least another 2 years or until federal law changes and I'm sure Sessions is working on that right now ! -- First sanctuary cities WILL obey federal law then he'll deal with these states that think they can go against federal law and legalize weed ! -- They must be taught a lesson !


----------



## mrcane

Yep Good Morning OFC .....:48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning fellow growers.  Garden is happy today and the lights are back to full power. 
:48: 

View attachment 20170530_085229.jpg


View attachment 20170530_085207.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps, so i got in a fight with a sticky trap and now my arm is stuck to my nightgown. At least I don't have insects on my arm. Two cups of coffee, a breakfast bar, Morning Joe, blood pressure up, ready to take on the day. Oh smoked a big joint of mediocre weed. 

How are all of you? Cane you growing outside this year?  Kraven did your cold come back? Hope not.

Made some beautiful oil yesterday and finished it this morning. We finish it on the coffee warmer and you can just walk away Renee.  Love that. Must have been good shake.

I have been awake since 3 am.. i will fall asleep at my trainers. Haven't been there in a while.  Have a great day all of you.  Hi St Nick, i see you down there, beautiful plants you have there. very nice.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- It hurts when I do this !


----------



## Keef

I was using isopropyl alcohol to clean my trim scissors because I couldn't find my Everclear -- Evaporated the alcohol and this be left !--- What do I do with it ? -- Can I smoke it ? 

View attachment 20170530_081929-1.jpg


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Time for a Wake and Bake.  It is hot outside already.  

Rose, I'm interested in the oil you make.  Do you smoke it in a E-Cig?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning ness, no I make medicine, Rick Simpson oil, or some folks call it full extract cannabis oil (feco) I don't smoke it. It is very strong. It takes a pound of pot to make an ounce of oil. I take it at night when i have it as it has regulated my blood sugar and blood pressure. But really it is for sick folks.  I have been doing it for a long time, when we first started we did it in a bucket with a 2x4 and a lot of everclear. It was very expensive, but now we have the machine that reclaims the booze back so i can use it over and over again.


----------



## ness

Keef that looks ek ke.  I smoke it.  There's got to be a way to dry it out.  I'm looking forward in making me some hash when the time comes. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness if I had used Everclear instead of rubbing alcohol that would be the RSO --Rose just talked about !


----------



## ness

Thanks Rose.  I hope your training went well.  It's time for some yard work.  Have a good day OFC.


----------



## ness

Keef I'll stick with my hash.  The RSO seems like a lot of work.


----------



## Keef

Not really Ness !-- I harvest every week now and I keep several pair of scissors in a jar of alcohol and change out scissors when they get too sticky !-- This time I used rubbing alcohol and when the alcohol started getting sticky I just put it in a little bowl and let the alcohol evaporate --That is what was left !-- 
I plan on using one those Rosen Presses to squash the oil out hash to use in e-cig cartridges !--What is left will still have goodies in it -- I plan to wash that mashed hash and the weed used to make the hash in Everclear to get the rest out and make RSO with that extract !-- So I'm need me a Rosen Press and one them stills like Rose got !-- I may be an outlaw pot pharmer but that RSO is my taxes I will give it away free to  Vets !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick !-- Nice garden Cuz !


----------



## Keef

I got most the iso alcohol out of it so I might just dissolve it in Everclear and put it up until I got a bunch then make RSO out of it -


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Rose,  I'm off to see the wizard myself.  Another day in paradise.  I been smokin' big ole joints of mediocre weed for a couple of weeks now but I gotts say, my mediocre is better'n bag


----------



## Kraven

Nick garden looks excellent. Rose, I thought it was but it seems to have abated, just had another day i felt sick after feeling well 2 days...oh well, I'm weird. Dealing with water damage from a slow leak so fixing to have plumbers in today to open up the two walls and see whats going on....ins. adjuster will be along this week too. So sorta kinkled at the moment....hate i didn't see it earlier.


----------



## Keef

I hate it when that happens Kraven !-- Mostly scares da hell out me to have someone come to my house to do the work !

Take them Friday !-- Except for one ! 

View attachment 20170530_091555.jpg


----------



## Keef

My boxes are not really a SOG (Sea of Green) are they ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I got most the iso alcohol out of it so I might just dissolve it in Everclear and put it up until I got a bunch then make RSO out of it -



 I would just throw it in your pipe and smoke that stuff man quit messing around and get it In to ya hahah :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef looks like you and dd are  rubbing off on me and the wife we spent all last night looking at some beach properties in BC we're also looking at a few properties that are anywhere from 3 to 6 acres I really wouldn't mind that as well I'd love to get my outdoor grow on


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. everyone's gardens are looking stellar. took lower branch of squish and chiesel as samples. They are drying. Terpenes are loud. Meltdown is coming on strong.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Umbra :48:


----------



## Keef

I hope U find what U looking for Bud !-- I'm not really happy about D.D. having to be gone a lot but it's  what we got to do for now !-- We talked about just moving up closer to her work but we both want to keep the beach house !-- Pharming da weed could get me in some Texas size trouble and she need a alibi !-- Anything happens to me ? ---We separated and she don't know nothing about what that brain damaged crazy man is doing down there !
The pharming is getting real now with this weekly harvest !-- I think I have made up for my loss when the nephew cleaned me out !-- So I be putting stuff up for a rainy day !-- Work out this shake -squish --wash stuff see what I can do !--


----------



## Keef

D.D. on the road back to Austin !-- Makes me sad so time to get higher !


----------



## Rosebud

I will join ya keef. Got me a store bought green crack joint.  I am sorry you and dd have to go thru this but you will come out of it better, stronger?  Im glad your stock is back up pre nephew. That kid...

It is 93 here today. I better go check that one whimpy clone.


----------



## Keef

Chilly 81 here with heat index close to 100 !-- It's a pain Rose but we'll get thru it !-- It was a good weekend ! --She won't be wanting for something to smoke for awhile !-- Sent a sack of caps too !-- 
Took some cuts  this morning myself !-- 5 -Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- I got a brand new King Louie 13th --Lady !-- Might have 2-- 2nd one isn't showing yet !-- Also waiting to see sex on one Umbra's BOC !- Got a couple more that'll be right behind it ! -- 4 -6 plants per box and I got 15 Nurse Larry cuts rooting !-- Somebody be about to grow me a mess of the Nurse !


----------



## Rosebud

I have a friend growing 50 nurse larry... al clones in cali.   I am so excited i about  can't stand it,


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Got my day done. Got a good Buzz, I am 7 weeks of not having to Buy from the street's. Feel Good


----------



## Rosebud

That is wonderful woodhippy!  congratulations.


----------



## Keef

Ain't been that long since I got to quit buying Mexican brick weed -- So Hippy I know that feeling !-- Weed Independence is what I call it !

Instead of brick weed I got to smoke stuff like this new batch of B.B. King !

I can live with that ! 

View attachment 20170530_171053-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose this one still in early bloom but she do like that White Indica do !-- Nurse make me some midget bats !
One day I might grow some big ones! -- One of my favs ! 

View attachment 20170529_113456-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

And don't be talking about how ugly my box tops are !-- Some them boxes been growing cycle after cycle for almost 3 years !-- They got a right to look like sheet !-- Plus they still cranking out Dank cycle after cycle  !


----------



## Rosebud

Some good medicine right up in there Keef. Love her.


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Rose it really is, One day I would try this Nurse Larry. Sounds Awesome.  I was a Bad Boy and bought more seeds. GG # 4 X LBL.


----------



## Keef

Yes Ma'am she good medicine !-- Clones easy --grows well -- Produces well for me -- She be here awhile !


----------



## Keef

I'm sure that could be arranged Hippy !-- I'd pitch U a clone if U would be willing to catch it !-- Seems someone had some F-2 seed ? --Or did someone keep a male ? -- She around !


----------



## Keef

GG #4 -x- what ? -- I fought with the G.G. and lost! -- One day there will be a rematch !
Yo Hippy what was this PP thing again ?-- Whatever it is it's growing !


----------



## Keef

Rose this Hoe Berry came with those Nurse Larry seed !-- I don't know anything about her genetics -- She real stretchy and I almost let her go but look what she makes and she don't play !-- Very good smoke !-- I might have to hang on to her ! 

View attachment 20170530_181119-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef PP is Panama Power House  it's on seedfinder. GG # 4 X Long Bottom Leaf. You can Goggle LBL it's on Leafly. I catch clones do you. Might be getting Hot for it. I would think there is a Goldy Lock's Zone. I need to Know more. Keef Pm reply.


----------



## umbra

I have NCH's cut of GG#4. He dumped more than 5,000 of them at the dispensaries. Then he back crossed his cut with something else, so it is unique and different from everyone else's. I bought it from a dispensary for $14.


----------



## Budlight

Speaking of the Nurse Larry I checked today and I finally got a girl I am so excited 	:yay:


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Keef PP is Panama Power House  it's on seedfinder. GG # 4 X Long Bottom Leaf. You can Goggle LBL it's on Leafly. I catch clones do you. Might be getting Hot for it. I would think there is a Goldy Lock's Zone. I need to Know more. Keef Pm reply.



I shop at the same place and have a few different LBL crosses that were freebies.


----------



## Keef

Except for the O.F.C. -- None my stuff leaving my hands alive !-- Especially locally !-- I have my way there may be some triploid clones and /or --I release !-- Breed them if U can !-- I want to branch off from main stream varieties !-- I even plan to lie about genetics if asked ! -- Let the weed do the talking !
I still don't have a high CBD variety but it's still early ! --Other than that I'm ready for them to blow the dam whistle so I can unleash the beast on these helpless locals !


----------



## umbra

In the brewing world, being able to control fermentation temps are critical. I'm thinking an affordable free standing computer controlled walkin cooler could have other applications, lol.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWZBx6P6YI0[/ame]


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Keef PP is Panama Power House  it's on seedfinder. GG # 4 X Long Bottom Leaf. You can Goggle LBL it's on Leafly. I catch clones do you. Might be getting Hot for it. I would think there is a Goldy Lock's Zone. I need to Know more. Keef Pm reply.



Good day hippy what did you say the sr 91 was


----------



## Keef

Umbra see grow systems in everything !-- I think a 8'-x-8'-x-40'--Reefer shipping container  was made for a grow room ! 
I got a couple those SR 91 up too what's the deal loose wheel !-- Blackbird got any black in it ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got some questions about this before I got get some dry ice !-- Cut the bottom out the milk jug stuff the weed and dry ice thru the neck of the bottle work or I need to fill it the tape it up !-- Shaky -shaky !


----------



## Keef

Wait !-- I forgot the pic !-- Umbra I can't find a bottle that fits the silver wire screen bowls tight !-- 

View attachment 20170530_192530.jpg


----------



## umbra

I have not done it with a milk jug. I used a gal vinegar container that fit perfectly when taped. I loaded it from the bottom. Put dry ice in bottom of jug that is upside down, then fill with weed. Put sieve on and tape. Turn right side up and holding from the bottom of sieve, shake for 30 seconds to 1 minute.


----------



## Kraven

Dry ice is -103.7 F please be aware it will burn you quickly and not long after freeze your tissue solid. I use gloves and a kanga can, but have used a 25mic bubble bag and a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Keef

I be careful Kraven !-- I think I must be missing the small in a set of 3 of those wire Bottom pans !-- Umbra I thought it should be loaded like U just said just wanted to verify !-- I may wait a few weeks to a month but I gotta gather what I need !- I go to the store find the wire bottom pans and go looking for the perfect fit jug !
They also got dry ice !-- One stop hash making supplies !-- Waiting on a pollen press too !


----------



## umbra

I just checked and the 1 gal jug for the EM1 is a perfect fit for those sieves


----------



## Keef

Umbra I had a set of 3 of those sieves --- I got a gallon EM-1 bottle and it may fit the small one but I can only find 2 of my set and small is missing !-- I gotta get another set ! -- I got a one inch gap all the way around with this size !-- I just got to get the stuff I need !-- I got the concept !-- No hurry !-- Make me think about stuff ! -- Last time I made hash I put the weed in my hash bag clamped the top closed and put it on top a 5 gallon bucket covered by a piece of that square wire stuff put a cloth over the whole top secured with a bungee cord !-- Then I played a drum solo on it !-- Long drum solo !--Very old school hash making !-- Labor intensive! -- but how U think they used to make hash before bubble and dry ice ?


----------



## Keef

I'm take my stoned a** to bed -- I watch the news I might be tempted to make a comment !-- Don't want to start nothing !-- Later Alligator !


----------



## umbra

late night porn...
sour dub
BB King
chisel
squish
the room 

View attachment IMG_0804.JPG


View attachment IMG_0805.JPG


View attachment IMG_0806.JPG


View attachment IMG_0807.JPG


View attachment IMG_0809.JPG


View attachment IMG_0814.JPG


View attachment IMG_0810.JPG


----------



## Kraven

looks great umbra, gonna be a nice finish


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Late night bud porn ? -- I like it ! -- Got my coffee and pipe working on a buzz watching the morning news !-- I used to think that movie "Idiocracy" was so funny !-- Now that I live in a world like that it ain't so funny !-- I'm build me the perfect buzz today !


----------



## Keef

We at 80 degrees going up mid 90s today !-- Atmosphere  is unstable and more face is too !-- Have some pain and pressure !-- Nothing new !--Today I think I'm just be growing weed -- making liquor and working on the perfect buzz ! --Seems like the thing to do !-- At least we had a hard rain dropped  water temp and washed out the bay so the bacteria count is back to nominal !-- I get this sinus headache under control I'm be a real person today !


----------



## Keef

Coconut Wine ? --Not coconut wine any more !-- Don't know what U would call it now but  I nailed it this time !--That's some scary sheet right there !--  Got 5 lbs of blueberries need to meet some yeast today ! -- D.D. cleaned me out of blueberry brandywine -- She thinks !-- I had another bottle put up but time to restock !


----------



## Keef

1st King Louie 13th cut !-- Can I get something that small to root ?-- Pretty sure I can !-- By the time momma finishes bloom I'll probably have a cut ready to start bloom ! 

View attachment 20170531_100345-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

You the dude if you can clone that Keefer. I can't clone anything lately. I hope that changes soon. So last night it was 95 and the wind came up and it was 72 in 30 min.  Loved that.. a drop or two of rain and boy that was nice.  My clones don't understand why i am so mean to them.  all this crazy weather.


----------



## Keef

Rose that's  about the size cuts I take !-- I do that all the time !

This pic -- rooting and revegging a bud -- This ain't easy but I can do it ! 

View attachment 20170531_105400.jpg


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Not meant to be political in any way but, Jared, his dad, and the man who prosecuted him. You do the math.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I been trying really hard to leave this alone !-- I did the math 6 months ago ! --


----------



## Keef

Hey that revegged rooted bud up there ? -- U know how a limb grows from where a leaf meets the stalk ?--
How many limbs is this little plant gonna make ? --- U do the math !


----------



## Keef

Must be some swelling pressing on something from the shattered face !-- Hearing the voices again -- Can't understand whether they saying -- Bill loves Emily - or - Kill the Family ? -- 
Never fear the voices !-- 
They ain't the boss of me !


----------



## Rosebud

covfefe and I mean that sincerely!

Umbra you mean Christy? he was the prosecutor of the dad, right?


----------



## Kraven

covfefe and I mean that sincerely!

Back at ya Rose.....


----------



## Keef

Hanging out with people like this ? --Is why I get in trouble all the time ! -- Wouldn't have it any other way !


----------



## Rosebud

I am off to have lunch with my girlfriend.  You guys be good. Be stoned and good.


----------



## Keef

How bout we just be stoned ?


----------



## Keef

Waiting for the UPS man to bring me a couple Glass pipes !-- I told D.D. the O.F.C. been giving me a hard time about smoking weed out  my old metal pipe !-- I hope the UPS man don't carry a grudge !-- I don't think he was happy bout carrying them 4 black grow boxes to my door and some of that other heavy stuff I had delivered !-- He gonna bring me one them Rosen Presses one day !-- Don't say nothing bout they short pants !-- They won't think it's funny !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> covfefe and I mean that sincerely!
> 
> Umbra you mean Christy? he was the prosecutor of the dad, right?


 Yes Rose. Almost a script from a reality tv show or something. I'm going to have a cup of covfefe. lol


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight said:


> Good day hippy what did you say the sr 91 was


Sorry Bud missed it last night it is SR-91 (Sangarara' Reserve (from Peru) x 91 Dragons (F-1 male)
I can pm you all the info the grower put out. 
Evening OFC


----------



## Kraven

I was wondering myself Hippy, 91 dragons is fire, and I have access to SR-71 myself. Looking forward to hearing how this grow goes fosure


----------



## Keef

Been trying to help D.D. put together a little desk she bought !-- Not sure I'm high enough !-- Righty --Tighty ?--Lefty - Loosy ?-- I'm having trouble finding the part # for my brain !


----------



## Keef

D.D. and desk be in Austin and I be at the beach which makes putting the desk together a little harder !


----------



## WoodHippy

Kravens I have heard of SR 71. Should I seek it out. I want to do 91 Dragon soon. Beans in the box.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -- If U try to discredit the free press and attack the integrity of the intelligence community and fail to control them ? -- They gonna dig into your past and everything about U and come at U hard with any and everything they can find !-- That ain't even political but it is a good way to commit political suicide !-- Plus if U dirty ? -- U in a world of hurt !-- Seems someone may be in a world of hurt !--


----------



## Keef

Hey Hippy -- missed your post !-- Good day at work ?


----------



## Rosebud

we can only hope, and i see your point.


I keep staring at my seedlings and they still won't tell me their sex.  They came up on 4/20....come on already.  These are all umbra's seeds except the clones. KalimistXSSH, valentine (cbd), green crack


----------



## Keef

The way I see it  -- A Witch hunt ain't such a bad thing !-- Unless U Da Witch !


----------



## umbra

I didn't breed the valentine or the green crack, just gifts


----------



## WoodHippy

Was not bad Keef, I have had Dinner, Taco Salad. Got to decide if I give Train Wreck another chance. Rolled a joint last night. Did not take long before lights out. Hiya Rose and Umbra See ya down there.


----------



## umbra

I saw that Kraven entered the orange cookies in BPOTM. I had a hard time finding it and settled for Alice's cookies. But I have other orange strains that I believe are derived from the same orange male pollen. I'm running exotic genetix meltdown, but also have extreme oranges and Franchise genetics orange dot. It is my understanding that Relentless bred orange valley og and gave some pollen to Exotic genetix. He did a bunch of stuff as did Obsoul. did Jaws use the same pollen? Hammerhead and couple others have orange cookies pollen from Jaws, just wonder if it all the same.


----------



## Keef

Good deal Hippy ! --I was glad to see U start taking caps !-- People who don't eat weed --Just don't know !

This is Umbra's  White Indica -- On a stick ! 

View attachment 20170531_181314-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

On a stick ? -- That's  the whole plant !


----------



## umbra

Hey Hippy sounds like a good dinner. Got the munchies bad. 4:20 here


----------



## WoodHippy

I Love Indica in my Pipe. Just put's me to Bed. Ordering caps now. They will be easy to switch thing's up. Wife loves her Gummy's And so do I.  Better go Smoke with the Wife. 
Keef looks good. Umbra did a good job.


----------



## Keef

This would be the thing for U Hippy !-- She'll melt U ! -- 

I think there is a B.B. and a Master Kush in there somewhere the rest are White Indica clones !-- I'm put me some that sheet up ! 

View attachment 20170531_182746-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy I know U were making and eating Gummies but I smoke some and things ain't always exact !-- Still eating it in any form is nice ! -- The caps I figure are also some added fiber in the diet !


----------



## Keef

I don't want anymore smoked spare ribs - potato salad or baked beans !-- I think I have some breakfast food for supper !-- Maybe eggs-- sausage and toast !-- Maybe some sausage gravy and biscuits -- After all I am a gravy master ! -- Wouldn't be that much trouble to make some shrimp and grits or some garlic butter shrimp over some pasta ? -- The rain stopped and the sun came out now it is like a sauna out there ! -- Wish it would do one or the other !-- This stalled front be sending waves of storms over us !-- I ain't liking it !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Wood hippy, nice dinner. wish ours was done.not sure what it will be. Chef salad probably for mr rb.  I always used trainwreck as a sativa so it was always speedy. Did you let yours go amber? 

Keef that is just beautiful. really. Speaking of dinner i better go feed that guy.


----------



## Keef

Raining again !-- 
 I got the secret of pot pharming down to finding the answer to one question !-- How do I get the mostest-- of the bestest the quickest ?


----------



## Keef

They are beautiful Rose !-- I don't know exactly why but I ain't changing sheet ! -- I mean one day I'll quit growing midgets-- Grow some big girls and  really let my freak flag fly !-- but my nute formula under these LEDs is working for me !-- Maybe one more tiny experimental  tweek ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Rose Yes about 10 % amber. We made friends tonight. Put some in the water pipe. Mr Bubbly.  Keef baking Train wreck trim for caps for tomorrow. Body needs a change.


----------



## Keef

One day someone gonna have to explain all that res. change and flushing stuff to me again !-- I only got the one question -- Why ?


----------



## Kraven

WoodHippy said:


> Kravens I have heard of SR 71. Should I seek it out. I want to do 91 Dragon soon. Beans in the box.




It is a legendary strain, I think I can get a cut of it, but as far as i know this is the only info I have on it


"Aka: SR71 PK; SR-71 Purple Kush

"Purple Kush" from the SR-71 dispensary in Oaksterdam." 


"Oaksterdam University is recognized as America's first cannabis college. Located in Oakland, CA, the educational facility and "political institution" was founded in November 2007 by medical marijuana activist Richard Lee to offer quality training for the cannabis industry, with a mission to "legitimize the business and work to change the law to make cannabis legal." Its main campus is located in the Oaksterdam area of Downtown Oakland, California. The university once had campuses in Los Angeles, Sebastopol, and Michigan.  Currently the only brick & mortar campus resides in Oakland. As of  recently, the school has taken their program on the road, conducting 2  to 4 day seminars in order to meet the demand for education. Oaksterdam  has conducted seminars in Atlantic City, Denver, Las Vegas, Washington  D.C., and Orlando, FL, with many more cities on the agenda."


Maybe Umbra has more info on the strain, I am just familiar with the difficulty finding the real deal since its passed as a cut._https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Citation_needed_


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> I saw that Kraven entered the orange cookies in BPOTM. I had a hard time finding it and settled for Alice's cookies. But I have other orange strains that I believe are derived from the same orange male pollen. I'm running exotic genetix meltdown, but also have extreme oranges and Franchise genetics orange dot. It is my understanding that Relentless bred orange valley og and gave some pollen to Exotic genetix. He did a bunch of stuff as did Obsoul. did Jaws use the same pollen? Hammerhead and couple others have orange cookies pollen from Jaws, just wonder if it all the same.



Its  a cross from LEDSeedz, I can ask the linage furthur back and find out, but it is from a CaliO  and Instant Cookies that I believe he made both IBL's then did the breeding, he will be releasing F2's I believe Umbra...he has not said when yet.


----------



## WoodHippy

Holy Smokes Batman I Am High. Kravens you over my head. See ya on the flip flop.  ,


----------



## Keef

Mane I'm coming up on a time when I gotta go my own way !-- It may sound strange and it may not be that smart but I'm not planning to grow someone else's work much longer !-- I gotta do what I gotta do !-- When I have a little more jarred -- I breed my feminized seed for the tetra project !-- Maybe this fall !-- I still have every intention of coming up outta here at the end of prohibition driving a team of my new tetraploids  !-- Waving my middle fingers at the world !-- I am not only gonna survive prohibition !--  I got a chip on my shoulder and something to prove !


----------



## umbra

CaliO, has been around since the 70's. I think Relentless used Agent Orange or a variation of it. And the orange cookies I tried to get was Jaws. It sold out in less than a day.


----------



## umbra

The Alice's cookies I have is Jaws orange cookies x Alice OG


----------



## Keef

It's that season again !-- I keep trying to avoid it but they got a sporting event round here I'm gonna have to enter !-- Might need some help from the O.F.C. but I'm need a jacked up belt sander for the belt sander races !-- What U say ? - Anyone know anything about building a fast belt sander !-- No betting allowed but I think that is more of a suggestion than a rule !-- Can we make a belt sander scream ?


----------



## Kraven

Yea there was a lot of interest in his OC. I bet they were gone pretty fast. I've got some (Afgo x Agent Orange) x ChemD that I need to crack one day.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Wake and Bake.  My grow is doing pretty good.  Just waiting on sexing them.  Tem is running 82.  I have a moving fan running.  The Hum. is at around 65.  

It is over cast today about mid 70's.  50 percent chance of rain.  Farmer will love it.


----------



## ness

Time for a hit and more coffee.  :48:


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC. Keef the Louie 13 x chem 91, the chem 91 is ISP's so it is the same as used in 91 dragons.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Got lost in the grow room !-- Hope all are well !-
Umbra I got one probably 2 King Louie 13th girls -  What U telling me ? --Are they KL crosses ?-- Don't really matter U ain't steered  red me wrong yet !-- Might have me a BOC girl too still waiting !


----------



## Keef

I thought the SR -91 seed I got from Hippy were Fems so I only started 2 -- Lost one but the other is healthy !--Same with AK 48 !-- I got a few more seed I might start soon !-- D.D. been wanting the AK and now Grape something !-- Loves Rose's Purple Haze too the girl does !-- Said that White Indica was night time weed !-- I have it for breakfast !-- We been talking about the great dilemma !-- The B.B. is fine weed and been big part of my grow -- I think the GDP-X-BPU  is a stronger and better Blueberry -- I don't know whether to let B.B. go but I just can't do that yet !-- I got enough seed to get it back !-


----------



## Budlight

Umbra did you see the picture firestax posted of the fruity pebbles  this morning oh my god that's all I have to say 

 Good day everyone hope you guys are all off to a good start I'm finally starting to get everything under control


----------



## lobsterpicker

I have some Spiriva I can't use, makes me break out in hives. Switched me to Breo. If I had an addy would be more than happy to ship it to you. Know we don't know each other but its yours if you want to take the chance.


----------



## Keef

We got tropical depression #2 might be coming my way middle of the week or so and I'm a foot on the island !-- Good thing I can swim !Better find my bolt cutters in case the neighbor chains up the big boat he got !-- I drive my a** up outta here in it !


----------



## Keef

Lobsterpicker --I see U down there !-- Welcome to MP and the O.F.C. !-- Jump right in !


----------



## Keef

I'm show why I been growing midgets !-- The middle box is mostly GDP -x-Black Rose --She stretch a little ! --With the  2 inch baskets I use when the plants get top heavy they become unstable and fall around !-- Working on a netting solution ! 

View attachment 20170601_110344.jpg


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra did you see the picture firestax posted of the fruity pebbles  this morning oh my god that's all I have to say
> 
> Good day everyone hope you guys are all off to a good start I'm finally starting to get everything under control



No I didn't see them, but I did buy them for that exact reason. Serious dank


----------



## Kraven

FPOG for the win, I need to get some good beans to have this in the vault. I'm "needing" a few things lately....I'm afraid it is a rare form of seed greed


----------



## Keef

Gonna take some my midgets  tommorrow so decided to take they portrait first !-- All Umbra's --White Indica ! 

View attachment 20170601_111905.jpg


View attachment 20170601_112006.jpg


View attachment 20170601_112111.jpg


View attachment 20170601_112355.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> FPOG for the win, I need to get some good beans to have this in the vault. I'm "needing" a few things lately....I'm afraid it is a rare form of seed greed



 I'm with you buddy I really want some of these in the vault to  along with some agent orange  hope you're having a good day kraven:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,  Welcome lobster!

Keef, you were talking about a special strain you have from me that you know nothing about? have you smoked it?  I haven't grown it yet but I know it is special and very good. You wonder how I know that? Can't tell you. 

So overcast and wonderful here..  I hope to get some holes dug, but it is sprinkling and I don't want to be a melted rose.


----------



## Keef

Roosevelt I got Purple Haze -- Hoe Berry and Bubba's Momma seed from U !-- Purple Haze and Hoe Berry are both very fine weed !-- I had some trouble getting a Bubba's Momma !-- I got one left that got stunted but is making a recovery so we'll see !-- The How Berry stretch a lot during bloom !-- She finishes close to 6o day but this Thang I got thinks it's  a vine !-- It's  a pain but the weed is fine !


----------



## Keef

Hoe Berry !-- She don't play !-- U hit her she gonna hit back! 

View attachment 20170601_121442-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't she pretty. So glad you have those strains.  I need to pop me some Bubba mama. Remind me please, lol, like any of us will remember that. lol


----------



## yarddog

hello ofc. been mia for a few days.  busy with the analog world, no time for the digital..
my bloom cab is full. harvest's begin in two weeks.  i think this is going to be a good haul. 
well, off to turn some wrenches.


----------



## Keef

No Rose I won't forget !-- I had several Bubba's Momma up and grow fine so I sent my extra seed out to the O.F.C. -- I had 2 boys and killed all but the runt of the bunch !-- It's recovering and will do fine but it is my only chance at a girl !-- I got a few more Hoe Berry and Purple Haze seed but no more Bubba 's Momma !
Few weeks we'll see what it is !-- Sure wish I would have held on to those seed a little longer!


----------



## Keef

Hey Dog !-- Congats on the coming harvest !-- I still laugh when I remember the time U and I both made unintentional seed !-- I hate it when that happens !


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> I'm with you buddy I really want some of these in the vault to  along with some agent orange  hope you're having a good day kraven:48:




Naw Insurance company is jacking me around about covering the damage, some obscure language in the policy that gives them a leg to stand on....we will see what happens....this was just the opening salvo....just gonna be a real experience fosure.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Naw Insurance company is jacking me around about covering the damage, some obscure language in the policy that gives them a leg to stand on....we will see what happens....this was just the opening salvo....just gonna be a real experience fosure.



 That really sucks man I wish I could help you just to save all the headache I hate dealing with that kind of stuff it really stresses a guy out  if worse comes to worse I could video chat you or through pictures walk you through how to fix it but hopefully it doesn't come to that and they'll just buck up and do it


----------



## Kraven

I got a fella who can do the work with me so if it gets denied I will still get it done myself. Nasty little clause about water leaks and time frames...may have me bettered.....waiting to see. Prolly take a good week to hear anything back, till then just being patient since no more damage is being done and the house will not fall if its not done quickly.


----------



## Keef

Kraven put your weather man hat on for me and keep an eye on this tropical depression gonna be moving into the Gulf mid week or so !-- It look to U like it's  gonna run up the coast or -- U know where I'm at !-- Tell me if and when I need to get da hell outta Dodge !-- Katrina ruined me bout not taking storms seriously !-- I take every one serious now !-- I'm too old to go thru that again !


----------



## yarddog

keef, i remember that seed run.    to top it off, it was all hermie seed... so i lost out on weight, and with useless seeds to boot!    i want to chuck a little pollen at some point.   haha, who doesn't?!


----------



## Keef

Yeah Dog I was just gonna fertilize a lower limp and make a few B.B. seed !-- Mane --I had seed on everything !-- Bud -Nick and Hippy got some those seed -- Ness too !--


----------



## Keef

Some them seed also went into my outside wild patch !-- I hesitate to say I have an outdoor grow !-- When I had the scooter I did a drive by on dis place I know and broadcast a fist full of B.B. seed right after a rain with more rain forecast ! -- That's  my "Make the Paper " patch !-- If the po-po can't find it they blind !--I know I shouldn't be like that but I can't help myself ! -- Coast Guard --Border Patrol -- All the local po-po fly over it daily !-- Should I make a sign that says "Look Here" ?


----------



## Keef

O.K. guilt is eating me up !-- I must confess !-- I didn't plant one place like that this spring !-- I planted 3 !--Might have to call and report one if they can't find it !-- They don't find it I make hash out of it and broadcast the seed back where they come from !-- Oh boy fall gonna be so  fun !-- I guess posting the newspaper article wouldn't be a good idea ?


----------



## Keef

When I have a little ultra light airplane -- If they still after growers I breed me a coffee can full of seed and take a little flight and come back with and empty coffee can -- Give the po-po something to do so they leave me da hell alone ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC GDP x BPU started flower today. Smoking a  free Fem Seed. NYCD X OG It has some diesel in it. Nice uppity Buzz. Gonna Hash part of it to make the Wife more Gummys.


----------



## umbra

New purchase 

View attachment 20170601_144333.jpg


----------



## Keef

I hate U Umbra !-- Well maybe I don't hate U but I'm jealous !-- U gonna put them up or plant some ?
I don't know how to put seed up for later !-- I just do not have that ability !-- I gotta get some wet !-- If I had a bigger grow I would only need one more thing !-- An even bigger grow !--


----------



## Keef

I see we pulled out that climate agreement today !-- I'm trying not to be Russian to any judgement !


----------



## Kraven

Nice gear Umbra. The guys up at OES are good folks.


----------



## Rosebud

Yep we be right up there with Nicaragua and Seria. Mortified here, but our states will keep up the same regs hopefully. Did i mention mortified?


----------



## Keef

Rose who needs clean air to breathe or clean water to drink when rich people need more money ? -- What's most important ? -- Take heart it will  take 3 years to withdraw and long before then we may have a sane government again !-- This charade can't last much longer !-- Surely they will find some cahones and kick this madman to the curb soon ! -- All of them !-- They tainted !


----------



## Rosebud

hurry up it is stressful.


----------



## Keef

Never been anything like this in American history !-- People should be paying attention !-- What happens in the next year or so will tell the tale ! -- If they can't stop him by then --  get ready to bow to the new American King !


----------



## Keef

He already ask people to swear loyalty to him over country ! --


----------



## Keef

I don't even see myself as "political" -- That would infer that I was a member of one political party trash talking another !-- I don't even care about that so much !-- I just hope we can stop what I see as a dictator in training before he is able to take total control of a once proud country !


----------



## St_Nick

Well, not to change the subject,,,,,but I'm so over them cheap $#it digital timers from amazon.  Had my second one fail in a month.  I went down to the hardware store and ordered me a 45 amp. heavy duty appliance timer.  I installed a seperate circuit and it is going from the fuse box to the timer to the outlets.


----------



## St_Nick

Luckily this time the lights went out instead of the ac.


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir, a good analog timer on its own circuit is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Rosebud

how the water damage thing going Kraven?


----------



## Keef

Bought me another $8 timer last week !-- I use 4 -- 2 in bloom and 2 in veg . One for lights and one for pumps !-- I run them behind surge protectors ! -- I keep a spare ! -- I got 8 Mars Hydro lights running thru the an $8  timer in bloom !-8 --396 gallon per hour pumps run thru another  - Probably at the top end of what the circuit can handle but so far it works for me ! 

View attachment 20170601_203758-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Coconut Brandy Wine Don't even look at that pic very long or it make U high !- Same recipe except the one on the right was made with raw coconut sugar -- The one on the left with white granulated sugar !-- Taste about the same !-- Potent too !--  That ain't your Boones Farm wine I promise U that !-- I think it could handle a splash of 7-up or even pineapple juice! --


----------



## Keef

Umbra I ran it thru a Brita  filter  pitcher this time !-- We'll see if I can clarify it with time and racking ?
I do believe it did filter out the yeast though !


----------



## Keef

Someone ask me once why I run my pumps on 15 minutes  and off 15 -- Silly question that's how the pegs on the timer work !-- In 15 minutes intervals !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, I upgraded the air conditioner to one with its own thermostat and its own circuit.  Now the lights have their own deal too.  I'm getting way more serious then I ever intended.  I was looking at ebb and flow systems.


----------



## Keef

Weed ain't addictive Nick !-- Growing it is !-- I think Kraven and some others run that ebb and flow stuff !-- Any of our nute water formulas should work in any water pharming system !-- Just a matter of preference I suppose !-- What I use is all I know !-- I'm just not sure I could go back to dirt !


----------



## St_Nick

I love my dirt but truth is, if you are growing inside you need to supplement your dirt with additional dirt.  Now that they are shortening up flower times I'm noting that plants are eating much more then they used to.  Might as well be doing the hydro for all the supplementing I been doing lately.:48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Weed ain't addictive Nick !-- Growing it is !-- I think Kraven and some others run that ebb and flow stuff !-- Any of our nute water formulas should work in any water pharming system !-- Just a matter of preference I suppose !-- What I use is all I know !-- I'm just not sure I could go back to dirt !



Keef  I just switched over to ebb and flow  and I use the exact same recipe as in my bins  let me tell you buddy I am just loving it  it just makes life so much simpler :48:


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Yeah, I upgraded the air conditioner to one with its own thermostat and its own circuit.  Now the lights have their own deal too.  I'm getting way more serious then I ever intended.  I was looking at ebb and flow systems.



 I just switched everything over to tables and coco  I still have to finish the flower room but as far as for my veg I really love it man  I really can't wait to get my 4 x 8 table finished in the flower room I just have to build the stand  my only hold up is I don't know if I want to do it out of square tubing or wood and if I want to put casters on the bottom  just out of curiosity how big is the space your in


----------



## St_Nick

Hey  Bud, My vegging room is 6' x 8', the flower room is 8' x 10'.  I have plans for a 2 x 4 table in veg, but I want to go with a bucket system in flower because of the low ceiling. 
:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Nick my boxes sit flat on the floor !-- I bought that aerocloner and just copied it on a large scale and added nutes and I'm growing aero !--I don't know if I ever explained how I started grow midgets ?
I had a vision !-
- Stacked SOGs--Aero under LEDs-- running my  midgets !  
Can't stack with 8 ft ceilings !-- To much heat !
I be trimming today !-- Have a good day all !


----------



## Kraven

Morning nick, this is my flower room set using an 18 site ebb/ flow with a 55 gal rez and a 40 gal ATO. This system is around 300 for a 6 site and the 3 site expansions are around 40 each. I use coco chunk as my medium and with this set-up i have had really good results.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning guys, thanks for chiming in.  Kraven, tha'ts exactly the system I'm looking at.  I have the space for a 12 pot system and I figure to start out with 3 pots and kinda convert over to hydro fro dirt gradually,  a few pots at a time so I don't interrupt the rotation.


----------



## Keef

Waiting for lights to come on so I can get started taking a box !-- Nick-- U use that system like Kraven -- He'll guide U thru it no problem !-- I built my system one box at a time !-- Cost me about $50 for the box pump and about $ 180   each for the Mars Hydro lights -- So a box light combo cost me less than $250 --( Paid less for the light by buying more than one at a time ) That's less $500 per square meter (2 boxes are about one square meter )of grow space !-- Yes it is expensive but I was able to expand any  time I had the money for another box or 2 !-- Got a dollar or 2 tied up in 8 bloom boxes and 4 veg boxes !-- Now I'm trying to learn to run the rotation !-- I took from veg too fast and I have to skip moving anything to bloom this week ! -- Veg got to be able to keep up so I made some changes ! -- Long as I don't get greedy and take from veg too fast the rotation works fine !


----------



## Keef

Just wanted to say that first harvest more than covers the cost of the box /llight combo !--That's  probably true about that system like Kraven got too !-- So cost is quickly offset !
5 harvest per box per year is the goal !-- O.K.!-- 6


----------



## St_Nick

My rotation right now is 4 harvest a year with each plant spending about 3 weeks in a dixie cup,  anwheres from 6-8  weeks in veg getting topped and femmed, then they go to flower.  Right now I have plants in flower that have been there 4 weeks, 2 weeks and one thats been there for 4and 1/2 months but thats a whole other story.


----------



## Keef

Nick I understand about "That's  another story" -- Had stuff like that too !--  I got 2 aero cloners and I'm still trying to figure out how many cuts to take when !-- but yeah about what weeks to root good and about a month in veg. then off too bloom for about 60 days !-- When I harvest I plan to refill the box that day with fresh plants coming to bloom !-- I get my 60 day finishers working right I should be about to pull off 6 harvest per bloom box per year !


----------



## St_Nick

Right now I have 1 MH 600 watt running at 50% power 24 hours a day in veg and it seems to do really well.  I lost not a single cutting this time around and I did 43 of 'em.  The ones I'm growing out in there are staying small and bushy as well but when the clones go into 1 gallon pots I have to turn the light up.  The flower room has (currently) 2 600 watt HPS driven at 120% and 2 leds.  One is a king 1000 and one is an apollo 600.   They do all right but once the 600's get replaced my electric bill should drop a bit.  Not so much from the lights as from the savings in cooling.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning,

Watched the news, checked my blood pressure, it was ok.. winning.

Sounds like you guys are growing machines in here... keep up the good work.  I am taking Wilson Pickett Fence to the vet for a check-up before he gets neutered.. He seems to have come into his maleness and Kali, the little terrier girl isn't happy. She is neutered too, but I  guess if you're a teenage male it doesn't matter. This is not something i like going on in my family room, kitchen, all thru the house.   Ok, enough about dogs want to be sex lives.
Have a great friday ya'll.


----------



## Keef

The zen of the trim ? -- Mane I am just not cut out to be a trimmer !-- Do the best I can for now !-- See If I can find a happy place and just trim !
Later !-- Sticky fingers ! 

View attachment 20170602_084848-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Hey  Bud, My vegging room is 6' x 8', the flower room is 8' x 10'.  I have plans for a 2 x 4 table in veg, but I want to go with a bucket system in flower because of the low ceiling.
> :48:



 That definitely sounds like it should work out good for you man I'm really liking the tables because I find they give you a lot of freedom to be able to pull the girls out and give them a good look over :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start this  Friday


----------



## umbra

Happy fry day everyone. It's nice to do a wake n bake this morning. My issues with ebb n flo are the same as always, it really only works if you grow 1 strain from clones. Once you start with multi strains from seed using it, it shows its limitations. Now if you do grow 1 strain from clone, look out because they will thrive and explode with growth.


----------



## Kraven

Rose on the way with wilson picket fence ....


----------



## Kraven

I hope it didn't offend, i just though about poor wilson and the fact he is fixing to loose his man parts....guess when your high its doesn't take much to get you tickled


----------



## Keef

I can hear Wilson now -- Going to get tutored! -- I'm gonna be a smart dog !-- Ain't ever dog get his own tutor !
Then -- U said tutored this ain't school what da hell going on here !-- No!-No !- U said tutored !-- Poor little guy !


----------



## Keef

Had to take a break from trimming -- 
Umbra I know bout what U saying about multiple strains growing together !-- It don't always work out too well !-- One strain be starving and another strain is over nuted !-- I been experimenting with who can play nice with who !-- Finding a happy medium ground ain't easy ! -- That's kinda why I'm trying to get to one box one strain !-- I think I can get more out them that way !-- Looks like I got a BOC girl if she don't hermie !


----------



## umbra

I haven't checked enough of the beans for sex expression, but of the ones I have sexed there hasn't been any hermi's that I know of.


----------



## yarddog

i really dont care if all my plants dont work perfect together. as long as i get good harvests, i can compromise for the variety.


----------



## Keef

I don't want to trim anymore for awhile !-- I got a B.B. and a Master Kush left !-- Grown together in the same box as the White Indica !-- I still have mixed boxes but I'm moving toward 1 box 1 variety !-- Just ain't there yet !


----------



## Keef

It ain't pounds like some ya'll do but this be this week's harvest !-- Maybe I trim those last 2 later ! 

View attachment 20170602_121702-1.jpg


View attachment 20170602_121709-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra I watch every plant for a hermie !-- The GDP-X-B.R.  hermied with only one male flower 2nd time I ran it !-- One flower is one flower too many !-- I got a couple in bloom to finish that I'm watching like a hawk !--Then it is gone !-- I still got that bottle of old seed U sent me !-- Took me about 50 seed to get one to germ !
Maybe I go in after another girl ? -- Cane's makes color and mine didn't ! -- I started looking hard after Dog and I made them accident seed !-- He had one hermie and I still look hard cause of that !-- They sneaky !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- About rooting tiny cuts ? -- Nightshade in da house !-- Her tiny cuts root  just fine for ole Keef ! 

View attachment 20170602_130150-1.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Happy Friday.  Not getting much done here today.  So, I'll just kick back and take it easy.  

Rose or anyone no what up with this plant? 

View attachment 100_0599.JPG


----------



## ness

The picture above is NL.
This one is of Bubb. 

View attachment 100_0602.JPG


----------



## ness

This one is Master Kush 

View attachment 100_0608.JPG


----------



## ness

Sorry for the lighting I only have flowering lights going.  I hope you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## ness

4:20 :48:


----------



## yarddog

ness i see it, i think it may be a little overfed, but please wait until you get a general opinion before you do anything. i am wrong more often than not.   
i have had a few plants through a stray nanner for the past couple grows. i thought it was due to me stressing them, but as my grow gets better, the issue is still here.    i do have a few light leaks, will make repairs after this harvest is dried. some of the nanner plants are known cuts, i know many people growing the same cut with no issues. so it is something on my end..


----------



## Keef

I'm in Ness !-- Hard to tell from the pics !-- Might just be where the leaf got wet and the light burned it or something else !-- A drop of water can act like a magnifying glass and burn what's  under it !-- Honestly I just don't know !-- I got a Master Kush yet  to trim !-- D.D. doesn't like it that much !-- Just something about that Kush taste --U either like it or not !-- I do !-- I hope it does U right !-- Now where's  my pipe ? -- U got me wanting some Kush !


----------



## ness

yup nice fresh cup of joe and bowl.  I'm ready for this day.  This grow, I can smell that smell.  I have three plant going that ended up with three different thing going on.  I think, I over water after a transplanting.  T 82 H 66.  Just look in the grow room and now one plant looks like it is dancing.  Two of the fan leaf are side woods.  Just love this journey.


----------



## umbra

the tips are yellowing so would think N is a bit high. stress can do all kinds of things to plants, hermi is just 1 of them.


----------



## Keef

Dog I got light leaks like U wouldn't believe !-- I kinda think it is more about the everything staying the same with the  light cycle !-- What I mean by that is a light leak that goes on and off should be worse than a small amount of indirect light that is always there !-- I could be wrong but it works for me !-- There's a little green light from a plug in thing and light goes around 2 corners before getting thru an open door to bloom !-- Every night from 8 pm till midnight the veg area is still lights on !- I did a half a** job of blocking the light but everything is working fine so I don't worry about it anymore !


----------



## ness

Thank You guys.  I'm still waiting on my outtake vent to be install in the ceiling.  So, the heat can get out better.  I guess, I could put two fans in the grow room one in and one out.  Just trying to think where.


----------



## Keef

We gonna end up turning Ness into a water farmer ?-- I wish someone would come along wanting to learn aero with a live res. !-- I never get to teach !--


----------



## ness

Rose if you can make out those picture I sent.  I also water with EM1 after transplanting, I don't know why, I just did.  When, I look back on my notes, I read that and the first though was why.  Maybe good, maybe not.


----------



## Rosebud

I can't believe that little cutting has those roots already. you rock Keef.

Kraven, I am not that old, I have no gray hair and I am not 80, but other than that I loved the pic. LOL

Wilson had his check up and the surgery will be Wednesday. He is leaving Kali alone now.. 
So the vet talked to me for 15 minutes about the benefits of cannabis for dogs. 

Mr rb is putting up a blind on the front porch for me so i can smoke pot out there this summer.  He is so nice.
Umbra, how is the asthma?


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, sorry, i didn't answer you.  the EM1 wouldn't do that unless you spilled a little and the light burned it.  I don't know what that first picture has going on. If it is just on the bottom one leaf i wouldn't worry about it. If it gets all over we need to figure it out.


----------



## Keef

Wilson gonna be real good !-- I'm with him !-- I don't want to be tutored either !-- Rose I didn't have anyone around to tell me U couldn't root tiny cuts !-- D.D. saved my Widow by rooting a cut less than an inch long !-- I mean tiny !
Floated it in little egg carton cup in a bubble cloner !-- Less than 2 weeks later -- That little Widow was rooted !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Ness, sorry, i didn't answer you. the EM1 wouldn't do that unless you spilled a little and the light burned it. I don't know what that first picture has going on. If it is just on the bottom one leaf i wouldn't worry about it. If it gets all over we need to figure it out.


 
Rose sorry about the lighting, my flash doesn't work.  The first picture the leaf are yellowing.  And, the last picture the spot is brown.  I don't know if that help or not, I'll keep an eye on it.  Why would the leaf turn down in the 2nd picture?  Have a good Evening Rose.  Wilson will make it threw his operation. He'll be alright.


----------



## Kraven

Keef come to my trim jail....only one more day and I'm free


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- Oh Hell No !-- That's  why I went from a 4 part bloom rotation to an 8 part rotation !-- I'd rather trim   one day a week instead of a week in a row with a big harvest !----Right now half a day of trim once a week I can handle ! -- I am honest with myself !-- I am not the best trimmer and I don't like to trim !-- Looks like I might get close to the quarter pound per box I was shooting for !-- I think I might be shy of that !-- I'll get there and above!


----------



## Kraven

Me too so I hired a trimmer. Now I just do the last little clean up and get it cured and stored to make my medicine.


----------



## Keef

Must be nice to have a trimmer !-- I was thinking about that the other day !-- I keep wanting a bigger grow --Like a small warehouse --3 car garage or something like that but Who's gonna trim it ?-- Not like I can put an ad in the paper for trimmers !-- We ain't got none anyway !-- When it does happen I guess I have to figure it out then ? -- I been wondering though if I could just strip fan leaves --hang it to dry -- Take out the biggest stalks and limbs and put the whole thing  thru a shredder -- Turn it into dry ice hash -- press the hash and fill cartridges !-- Just skip most the dam trimming !-- The plan right now is for D.D. to go thru the harvest and take the most prime bud for smoking -- I turn the rest to hash -Then oil !-- 
I'm doing my best to find a way outta trimming much !


----------



## Keef

Rose that was not the same little cutting I posted a pic of like yesterday !-- I'm good but not that good !-- I just take small cuts !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I can't believe that little cutting has those roots already. you rock Keef.
> 
> Kraven, I am not that old, I have no gray hair and I am not 80, but other than that I loved the pic. LOL
> 
> Wilson had his check up and the surgery will be Wednesday. He is leaving Kali alone now..
> So the vet talked to me for 15 minutes about the benefits of cannabis for dogs.
> 
> Mr rb is putting up a blind on the front porch for me so i can smoke pot out there this summer.  He is so nice.
> Umbra, how is the asthma?



Much better, ty


----------



## umbra

I am not sure if I will have trimmers or not for this next harvest. I am trying to prepare myself for me doing it all.


----------



## DirtyDiana

A funny for my OFC friends! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1496412295066.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got a moral question ? 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra

Went to the beer store and they had these little moonshine bottles, 50ml. Thought the bottles would hold a bunch of beans. Now I just have to drink them. Apple pie, peach, and hunch punch lighting


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Weeks is done. Gonna do some trimming tonight myself. Gonna have to fast track new Veg. Need Air conditioning soon. May need to look into LED for Veg also. 
Fried Chicken And Mashed Taters for Supper.


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> Went to the beer store and they had these little moonshine bottles, 50ml. Thought the bottles would hold a bunch of beans. Now I just have to drink them. Apple pie, peach, and hunch punch lighting


I will return the empty's if needed.


----------



## Keef

Empties ? -- I got an unopened case of wine bottles !-- Soon as my new corker gets here I'm fill them up !--

Moonshine ? --
Kraven he don't make Moonshine !--He make homemade liqour better than store bought bourbon !-- I mean I got no way to  know for sure !-- I just heard it somewhere ! --


----------



## Keef

I have a limit on how strong I can go because then the alcohol bite over powers the fruit flavor -- Maybe around 80 proof ? -- I want people to enjoy the taste !-- They want straight up Everclear ? -- I guess we could do that !-- If U really want to drink something like that !-- Fruit flavored grain alcohol ? -- That ain't right !


----------



## Keef

Umbra they got a big open box of all sorts of little liqour bottles at the local liquor store !-- The size I used to call airplane bottles ?-- U know the ones !-- I used to grab a fist full for D.D. once in awhile !


----------



## WoodHippy

What ain't right in your mind is fine in mine. Just poking at ya. Hopper should be along to poke to.


----------



## Keef

I know know Hippy !-- Hopper get mad easy !-- I hope he is able to make that beach trip !-- I'd like to meet the old fart !-- I'm still watching to see if the beach be here another year !-- Wouldn't take but a tropical storm coming close to wipe me out !-- Wipe the house at -- I ain't gonna ride nothing out !-- I turn my inner rabbit loose !


----------



## umbra

I may not know how to make shine, but I know how to drink it, lol. These are mini mason jars. I've had shine before, lol. I started going to Union Grove, NC for the Fiddler's convention in 1973. That area is shine country for sure. The first NASCAR track is in the area. Been to Merle fest a couple of times as well.


----------



## Keef

I never saw little bitty mason jars that's cool ! --


----------



## Keef

I need to read that book 1984 again !- Something hauntingly familiar ?


----------



## umbra

NorCal Emerald Cup is this weekend. I may go. 3hr drive each way. My son is working so would be a solo trip.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I have a limit on how strong I can go because then the alcohol bite over powers the fruit flavor -- Maybe around 80 proof ? -- I want people to enjoy the taste !-- They want straight up Everclear ? -- I guess we could do that !-- If U really want to drink something like that !-- Fruit flavored grain alcohol ? -- That ain't right !



 I have to disagree apple pie and  peach moonshine is one of the best things I have ever tasted


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> NorCal Emerald Cup is this weekend. I may go. 3hr drive each way. My son is working so would be a solo trip.



  I so wish I could go it's going to be a  excellent cop guaranteed there will be some crazy genetics floating around that place this weekend


----------



## Keef

Maybe I save up and fly out and go to a cup next year with U Umbra ?- They told me stay out of California  but I bet they forgot by now !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I so wish I could go it's going to be a  excellent cop guaranteed there will be some crazy genetics floating around that place this weekend



so many breeders, so many beans, way too much to take in, and way too much money to pay for it all


----------



## Keef

Hey D.D. bought me a new pipe only problem is I can't find the kicker starter on it !-- Never seen such a Thang !-- I guess I just put some weed in the bowl and see what happens ? 

View attachment 20170602_201201-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Figured it out !


----------



## Keef

Take my thumb off that hole while taking a hit and  it hit U in the back of the head and U loose the ability to breathe!


----------



## umbra

this may sound unappealing, but really goes well together....shepherd's pie and peanut butter milk stout


----------



## Keef

Some people turn they nose up at crawfish Umbra !-- Eat up ! Don't hurt me none !-- Wonder how  they milk them little peanuts ?-- Now that's  something worth thinking about ! -- This new pipe is a trick pipe !-- Put your thump over the carburetor hole and try to light it U gonna get your thumb burned !-- How I know ? -- I don't want to talk about it !


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> so many breeders, so many beans, way too much to take in, and way too much money to pay for it all



 I will definitely agree with you on that one I could spend a lot of money at that  event between seeds and  treats  and everything else  hope you're having a good evening so far if you do go  I would definitely check out jinx proof  he's got some pretty nice stuff with him at that event so  does TGA


----------



## umbra

At an event like that you get to see the weed, smoke the weed, and see what kind of extracts it will make before you buy the beans. You can ask the breeder questions that would be difficult otherwise.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> At an event like that you get to see the weed, smoke the weed, and see what kind of extracts it will make before you buy the beans. You can ask the breeder questions that would be difficult otherwise.



 I would be in heaven  :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- I got high and forgot to check in !-- Wake and Bake -- Bunch of Old Farts !
Yesterday Dog said something about light leaks in bloom ? -- So I went into bloom during lights out to take a pic of bloom in lights out to see if I had any light leaks !-- Ruh - Row !-- Hey it's working for me so if it ain't broke don't fix it ! 

View attachment 20170603_072926.jpg


----------



## Keef

That light leak to the left is veg which comes on at 6 am and goes off at midnight -- Bloom is 8 am --8 pm !
That window looks like a stary night !-- Guess I could fix that ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, thought i would drop in and say hello. been busy in the garden and finally got my plants to grow the way i wanted, but i must have stressed my male 88g13/hp's as they showed balls under 24/7 lights but the girls are under the same light cycle and have been close to two years now with no problems. i moved the two auto's in with the g13 and sour diesel girls and put the boys in their own box. i'm gonna get the pollen and try so this is going to take a minute before i know if i wasted my time on them. had a couple folks tell me they had this happen and the offspring was fine. so we will see. oh going back to work after being off for three months is a pain all over my body. peace


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, Sub and Mrs Jill are good peeps. You should go Umbra, get your finger on whats on the horizon, at the least make it a business trip so you can write off some expenses.


----------



## Keef

I'm with Kraven !-- Umbra U gotta go !-- Soon as I can figure out the how to -- I'm be making as many cups as I can !-- -- I don't know the players U guys talk about !-- I will one day !-- If I'm do this I need to know who the players are !-- U guys start talking about these different breeders and I feel like a kindergarten student !
I been busy just trying to learn to grow this stuff !-- Still got a lot to learn but I'm getting a little more comfortable with it !-- I needs to know more stuff about this plant ! -- First chance I get to hang out with other growers I'm there !--


----------



## Keef

Giggy in da house !-- Hey Cuz if U can save ole Keef little bit of that 88g13hp pollen !-- Princess Nightshade  I got from U would like to meet him !--- I share the seed with U !-- I think Kraven would want a few too ! -- I don't know these things but if my peeps want a cross let's make it happen !-- I listened about that BBSL male and kept him !


----------



## Keef

Giggy I forgot !-- Bout a week or so I'm take a clone from the Widow I got from U and my old Widow -- Then the Widow showdown is on !-- May the best Widow win !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps,

Giggy i bet it is hard to get back in shape. you can do it.. ouch though. sorry.

So mr rb fell off a ladder 18 years ago and shattered his heal. He has not been allowed to go past the 3rd step of the ladder, my rule, without a spotter.  Yesterday he missed the second step and blew his knee!!! i can't believe it.  He decided to not go to er but wait and see an orthopedist on Monday.  We have an appointment for monday morning.  His knee is swollen huge. we ice..  He is using my mommy's old walker... she was 5'2 he is 6'2 but it works... 

Mr wilson can't get neutered yet, he has an issue with his blood work.  I think i will just worry for the weekend. I tried to get a urine sample from Wilson this morning... that didn't work so well.  
I am crawling under the bed now. with my pipe.


----------



## Keef

It's a good place to be Rose !-- Hey before U hide like me -- This my last chance I got no more seed -- Wish me luck I sex it soon ! 

View attachment 20170603_085824-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Go bubba, is that a girl???I hope?


----------



## Keef

When someone like Rose gives U some seed and says "These are special but I can't tell U what they are " -- What would U do ? -- I got they a** wet soon as I laid hands on them !-- I had several up and sent the rest of the seed out to someone !-- Anyone out there sitting on a couple Bubba's Momma seed ?-- I don't know this could be a girl !- I wanted this one just because Rose said it was special !-- This all I got left !


----------



## Rosebud

No one has those seeds Keef except who you gave them to.  It is VERY special. I have a few myself.


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- The 1st - 2 King Louie I sexed are girls plus the 1st Box Of Chocolate is also a girl !-- Thank U for the seed !-- I still got a couple more to sex !


----------



## Keef

Rose U certainly steered me right with Purple Haze and the Hoe Berry -- So I'm sure it is special !-- Just wish I had more than this one but who knows? -- It might be all I need !


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- Nightshade !-- She got the plant structure I'm looking for !-- She is magnificent !-- Can't wait to get her in the pipe !-- I got me a mess of clones rooted jack ! 

View attachment 20170603_094138-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud -- Next time D.D. is  home I get those International Strawberry seed out to U ! -- What U looking for should be there !-- I'd let them age awhile before germing !- I'll get with U before I ship them --Make sure we got everything straight !-- Grow them big and grow them strong !-- I hope it's da bomb and will be around for awhile !-- Don't just be satisfied with the first female !-- Try several and keep the best !


----------



## Kraven

Yes sir, thats why i like her so much, she should be real piney by now, should smell like a fresh cut scrub pine plot...and be nearly as sticky. I sure love her, super happy you found her too, she looks right!


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Since I have been breathing better, I have been sleeping better. When we first moved to CA, we went to the Emerald Cup. We wound up parking mile, maybe mile and half from the entrance, it was so packed. It was like a who's who of breeders from BOG to DJ Short.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I told U sometimes stuff happens up in da O.F.C. !-- Glad U breathing better !-- I believe in angels cause I know one !


----------



## Keef

Umbra a mile -- mile and a half !-- I'll be wanting one them mobility scooters like I faced on the quest for twinkies !-- I think I needs me one but It'll have to have some modifications !-- No one has to know I get around just fine and brought the mobility chair so I always have a place to sit down ! -- Chair needs to be a little quicker than stock too! --


----------



## umbra

Tons of people have been chasing a limited release strain called purple punch. I wheeled and dealed a pack last night. Cost me 10 seeds, lol. sour dubb x Oregon lemons.


----------



## Keef

That's another reason for U to get yo a** up to that cup and network ! -- Purple Punch?  -- Why U do this to me ? -- I'm sick man !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra a mile -- mile and a half !-- I'll be wanting one them mobility scooters like I faced on the quest for twinkies !-- I think I needs me one but It'll have to have some modifications !-- No one has to know I get around just fine and brought the mobility chair so I always have a place to sit down ! -- Chair needs to be a little quicker than stock too! --



We caught a ride with a woman who worked for a vendor. She had a parking pass and parked right at the gate. I can't remember her name, but her dog was named Jack.


----------



## Keef

I probably didn't need to take anymore caps so I did it any way !-- How many is that this morning  anyway ?
That's  a good question !-- I be spiderman in a little while !-- Walking on the ceiling and stuff !-- Talking to Jesus ? -- He alright but he get high too much !


----------



## umbra

smoking some golden ticket samples I took earlier. speech not functioning well...Vulcan mind link. the synesthesia comes and goes with this one.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, thank you so much for the private nurse call. You were so helpful. We are doing the heat and ice and aleve and i gave him 2 baby aspirin with it.  I hope he didn't really mess it up bad..  Thank you again.

Umbra I could do a happy dance that you can breath, happy for you.

Keef, i heart you.


----------



## Keef

Back at ya Rose !-- Ya'll my only link to the weed world !-- Sometimes I feel like people must have felt in Roman outpost or  colonies like Jamestown !-- Living in a hostile environment with only one link to the outside world ! -- I do alright !-- Ya'll got Cups we got Jail !--Sometimes I just have to imagine what that would be like !-- Can't wrap my mind around it !-- I'm holding  and the po-po is coming ? -- I been running too long to stop now !-- I got to go !


----------



## St_Nick

G'day everyone, beautiful here today.  Gonna give the JeeP its annual bath & wheel polish.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Rose, so, sorry about mr. rb's knee.  There always got to be something going on.  Rose, I think, I over water and stress the plants out.  They look better today.  My ph water reading is 6.0 and my EM1 water reading is 7.0,  The Tem.82/Hum.71, I don't like the Hum being so high.  Just put another fan blowing out of the grow room and that brought the Hum. down to 66.   Check the soil and it is dry on the top, I am going to give it another day and water with a Bloom Fertilizer.  I want to see frost on the leaf this time around.  I can smell that smell, the last grow I didn't.  Thing seem to be getting better.  Like keef says where's my pipe.  Be my first hit of the day.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- 
Never enough bud porn up in here !- Let me see if I got this right ?
Should be Master Kush -- GDP-X-B.R. -- The mighty B.B.King ! 

View attachment 20170603_122326-1.jpg


View attachment 20170603_122218-1.jpg


View attachment 20170603_122203-1.jpg


----------



## ness

It's 91 outside and that is without the heat index.  Hum. is 74 feel like 100 to me.  Did a little yard work that is enough for me, my hair got soaked.  Going to wait until the sun goes down before I can finish up outside.  

Hello, Nick what ya smoking?  I got my pipe packed with the Aurora Indica and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Keef

B.B. getting close !- She put on a last burst of trichs first !-- Master Kush and GDP-X-B.R.  Got a couple more weeks!


----------



## ness

Looking real nice up in there, keef.  Always, love your bud porn. :joint:


----------



## Keef

U see that pic of the Master Kush up there Ness ? -- Came out the same pack of seed as your's !

I wish I had some wheels to wash !-- The scooter dog been harassing me !-- She wants to be back on 2 wheels !-- Got one them chest baby carrier things !-- Put it on and drop her in !-- Once U a scooter dog U can't go back !-- She need to ride !


----------



## Keef

Your dog ever guilt trip U ? -- Tell her the scooter is gone !-- She ain't wanting to hear that !-- All she knows is she is Princess Ginger Lilly and she demands a scooter ride ! 

View attachment 20170603_124622-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

She like D.D. !-- They both got the attitude of --"Don't bore me with the details ! --Just make it happen ! "


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my gosh that face... poor little girl. Give her what she wants please. I don't care, put the vest on and take her for a walk...


----------



## Keef

I bought her off with a piece of bologna !-- That'll only last so long ! -- I get played all the time !


----------



## Keef

Rose I ain't accusing U of anything but how high did U get Mr. RB before U sent him up that ladder ? --


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Tons of people have been chasing a limited release strain called purple punch. I wheeled and dealed a pack last night. Cost me 10 seeds, lol. sour dubb x Oregon lemons.



 Damn buddy that is a good score :48:


----------



## ness

The Master Kush is sure looking pretty Keef.  Send MoJo my way.  It's time for a good grow.  I have waited to long.  Lilly sure know what she doing.  So, cute.  I have look up a recipe for dog biscuits and I be making biscuits.  They just love there biscuits.  It's time for a hit.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Good Day:farm:


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon OFC, 
Had to make the Monthly run to the City to refortify. Mrs. Hippy sprung for a 5000 Btu Air Conditioner. For the Veg Room. She really liking them Jars of Weed. Started Buying Nut's by the Gallon. Gonna work on the room tomorrow. `I need another Joint.  :48:


----------



## Kraven

It was good to talk to you today Rose, you know I'm only a call away. If anything changes please call. I am finally getting a few snips of BLR sent to me [Black Lime Reserve] ...was confirmed today.


_"From Aficionado Seeds comes Black Lime Special Reserve, an indica strain that descends from Woodman Canyon Oil Can, Lime Afghani, Northern Lights, Purple Kush, and Chemdawg Special Reserve. Flavors of pine, lemon, and black pepper are ushered in alongside uplifting euphoria, leaving you feeling tingly and relaxed."_


----------



## umbra

MeanGene had all kinds of beans for the Emerald Cup


----------



## Kraven

Yea Umbra, I wonder if he is as proud of them as he is the BLR?


----------



## umbra

That would be something worth asking him


----------



## Keef

Saturday after nap Wake and Bake let's do it all over again !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC! One more night to go & the last 2 were killers!  Purple Haze all thru my brain!  Coffee, coffee, coffee! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1495938318316.jpg


----------



## Keef

What's for supper O.F.C. ? -- I'm thinking about some shrimp something !-- Garlic butter Shrimp over some pasta ? -- Maybe some shrimp scampi ? -- Don't make me get all Forest Gump up in here !-- 

Hippy --UPS man bring me a case of empty  mason jars once in awhile !-- He brought me a gallon of this Voodoo Juice I use the other day !-- $228 dollars a gallon ! -- Or something like that !-- That's  the live part  of my live res.!-- He always bringing me stuff in big boxes and I can't get them in the recycling bin !-- So they building up in the garage !-- I need an easy solution and burning them in the back yard ? -- Let's just say they don't like it and we have a lot of wind !


----------



## Keef

D.D. U smoke all that ? -- I know where to get U some more !


----------



## Keef

I got another moral question !-- I got a chocolate cake mix -- If I mix it up and make pancakes with the mix and use Hershey's chocolate syrup and some whip cream -- Is that wrong ? -- Da weed gave me da munchies !-- I got ice cream too !-- It's the weed no doubt !


----------



## umbra

I have done French toast with chocolate milk then topped it with nutella and then a chocolate whipped cream. Should of put sprinkles on it


----------



## WoodHippy

Got the Grill going here, Steaks. Keef I do not know anything about voodoo juice. I have been looking at Growcentia MAMMOTH P Microbes. Been hearing great things. Kravens, umbra or anyone else. Do you have any thoughts.


----------



## Keef

This is voodoo juice Hippy !-- Hope U can see it O.K. !-- I did use Hydroguard which only had the top microbe this one has !-- but I was wrong it wasn't voodoo juice the UPS man brought me it was a gallon of Tiger Bloom ! -- The Voodoo Juice is an inoculate with lots of beneficials! -- I don't do res changes in bloom I just top off for 2 months !--Might be a little more expensive than a chemical res.  but it's working for me ! 

View attachment 20170603_174726-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy if U into making your own stuff look up Richie Riches Hydro tea !--- It's  a microbe tea U make yourself ! -- I'm lazy I just buy stuff !


----------



## umbra

I have used both. Mammoth is a fraction of the cost.


----------



## St_Nick

Woodhippy, I got the grill going here too, with baked potato and pork and beans.  Did the river today and Harley actually stayed in the canoe.


----------



## St_Nick

I recycle my dirt and occasionally I make a tea by taking a bagful of compost and soaking it in a 5 gallon bucket of water.  Add some molasses and voila!


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> I have used both. Mammoth is a fraction of the cost.


Did you see a difference in the mamoth p. Is it worth the cost, For a Small grower like me.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey Nick, I would love to ride again. Think I feel safer on the Highway on 3 wheels Now a days.


----------



## St_Nick

Here's that surprise, Umbra. 

View attachment 20170603_193017.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> Hey Nick, I would love to ride again. Think I feel safer on the Highway on 3 wheels Now a days.



My my.  you got some gear i the pipe bro.  :bump::48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Looking at this. (3) unrooted cuts (from a healthy vigorus mom) of WarBird OG, ISP's Private Stock, cut (day of shipping) and shipped priority.

Genetics: SFV OG (cut) x West Coast Dog (F-4 male) bred by Hed (RIP) in Orlando, Florida.
I am gonna be in trouble if I buy anything else.


----------



## WoodHippy

No Nick I have not Rode in 15 years. Now my hands and balance ain't what they used to be. Its a Pipe dream. Maybe one day. Wife is on board for a Tric. Funding pending.


----------



## umbra

Nick, that is one sativa looking girl. Starting to get frosty.


----------



## Keef

Umbra's Surprise !-- I see Umbra's frost on it !-- That's got me excited !-- No telling what it is !--  So Umbra that mammoth stuff work just as well as Voodoo Juice?  -- I have to look it up !-- I sure saw a difference when I started using Voodoo Juice but I'm down with cheaper if it is just as good ! -- 
Nick that's  pretty much same thing in Richie Riches Hydro tea !-- Bag of Fox Farm ocean dirt  or whatever they call it soaked in water with a little molasses !-- few other things Ike earth worm castings !
Hippy that Voodoo Juice is expensive but I only use 3 mills per gallon every other week or so in bloom so a gallon last long time !-- I been getting it in quarts ! -- D.D. say she buy me a gallon I say O.K. !


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Did you see a difference in the mamoth p. Is it worth the cost, For a Small grower like me.



I honestly don't know. I was led to believe that no living organism would survive in my setup. The truth is with the CO2, the double ended lights, and the biowave, I'm not sure I would notice that much of a difference with it or not.


----------



## Kraven

Friend won the beans at an auction last year [BLR] Umbra and he finally is getting a few cuts out and I happen to be on the list. I'm not sure what MG wanted for them but it was something insane I believe. I have yet to try it but excited to give it a run and see what the hype was all about


----------



## Keef

U got a totally different set up that me Umbra !-- U grow in coco coir and your nutes are in your water not the coco !-I see what U mean !- I got a recirculating system so once it's  colonized with enough good beneficials I just reinnoculate every couple weeks to make sure no bad microbes can  take over !
Hippy if U growing in water I would suggest this Voodoo Juice but I'm not sure if it would help so much in dirt ! -- In water -- I gotta have my LEDs-- RO water -- EM-1 -- and my beneficials !-- Everything else is negotiable !--


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> I honestly don't know. I was led to believe that no living organism would survive in my setup. The truth is with the CO2, the double ended lights, and the biowave, I'm not sure I would notice that much of a difference with it or not.


Thank You, Thinking I might try it. Down the road.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U run different than either of us right ? -- Don't U run a straight chemical res with that 3 part GH stuff ?


----------



## Kraven

Yup GH 3 part and Liquid Kool Bloom + Epsom salt.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I thought U was in a prohibition state ? -I'm easily confused !- They ship to prohibition states ? -- No worries having live cuts shipped to U ? -- I'm in if they'll send them I'll do it !


----------



## Keef

Took some cuts from my boys today they getting totally outta control !-- Cutting roots ?-- out goes the big piece !
I'd like to be able to get cuts like Hippy talked about ordering !-- Save me a lot of time and effort !


----------



## St_Nick

You right Umbra,  lotta Sativa in her.  Can't find my notes but she should finish quickly because if I remember right she is only about 10 days since she really started to show her colors.  and very frosty.  Fruity smell too if you run your fingers under her leaves.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Kraven U run different than either of us right ? -- Don't U run a straight chemical res with that 3 part GH stuff ?



Keef  i'm pretty sure me Umbra Kraven and yarddog all run the same nutrients three-part General hydroponics  and we're all in coco we just  use a little different watering methods  :48:


----------



## Budlight

sone of the cup live :48:
https://youtu.be/XobVBftL3tY


----------



## Keef

Many ways to da dank !-- I say what ever works for U !-- If I would have started with that 3 part GH I'd probably still be using it !-- 
That Umbra's Surprise Nick got ?-- Could it have been one your BPU crosses Umbra ? -- That BPU do bring the Berry  !-- That Riot Berry OG - x- BPU got the Berry bad but I can't identify which Berry! -- I bet it wasn't a cross with The White !-- Guess it don't matter it is Umbra's Surprise now !-- I like that Berry stuff Nick !


----------



## Keef

U peeps in the Southeast hunker down tonight -- The weather spirits are restless !-- Might be some storms tonight --tomorrow night !


----------



## Keef

Was on the way to bed cause I'm was a little bleary !-- Dim  light -- belt on the floor -- I have a problem with snakes! -- Looked like a snake to me !-- That's gonna leave a mark ! --  I am no longer sleepy !-- Plus I lost a perfectly good buzz !-- Oh !--that's  gonna hurt tommorrow !-- It reminds me of Willey Coyote running into that wall painted like a tunnel !-- I just slid down off the wall !-- Is it bleeding ?


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Friend won the beans at an auction last year [BLR] Umbra and he finally is getting a few cuts out and I happen to be on the list. I'm not sure what MG wanted for them but it was something insane I believe. I have yet to try it but excited to give it a run and see what the hype was all about



When I saw them for sale they were $600 for 6 beans


----------



## St_Nick

Seems a bit nuts but everyone is looking for there  own true vision of perfection.Or else they just wanna make a million:vap-Bong_smoker:
I know I'm wrecked.  Just spent more time fixing spelling then typing


----------



## WeedHopper

Havent been around much. Work keeping me busy. Yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- It hurts when I move !-- Making grandpa noises !-- My ear hurts !-- I can replace the tile but I'm need a new dress belt !-- I really be needing these caps to kick in soon !


----------



## Kraven

Trying to beat the rain again, if it wins I nap, if it doesn't...I mow


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my Keef, thanks for the belt laugh. at your expense.. that was funny.

Yes, i am not sure what all the striving for the perfect nug is about... Pipe dreams. get it?

WH, we been missing you.  hugs doood.


----------



## WeedHopper

Love you too Rose.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC I wil be working on the Veg room today. Everyone enjoy your day.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Over cast here.  Rose, I fertilized my grow with a bloom extra strength 2-8-4.  I made 1/2 of the strength.  I went in and check on my grow and the tips of the leaf turn yellow quick.  Do you have any idea what is going on?  What about Wilson is he going to be O:K?  Time for a Hit.:48:


----------



## Rosebud

good morning ness,

Wilson can't get neutered this week as his liver and kidney had some issues. The vets and breeders recommend waiting until they are 2 years old now.  He is on some liver and kidney support medicine and we will check in a couple months I guess. He seems fine and not bothering his little sister anymore... weird. He is a love. I love him.  Seems like the nutrients burned the tips of your plants ness, that is pretty common, how do the rest of the plants look?

Bud has an appointment in the morning at an orthopedist.  He is still on ice and heat and is in my chair cause he can't get out of his.  He isn't in pain unless he tries to walk. he is still using the walker... wonder how this will turn out.


----------



## ness

Well, Rose, it seem the color is creeping back to green.  Just a tripping with my grow.  I need to learn what my plant are saying.


----------



## DirtyDiana

That was definitely me this morning!   Lol!  Got 3 nights off to recuperate! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1494655494934.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Beautiful bud of the month Umbra with that Box of Chocolates!   Hopefully Keef will get a beauty out of the seeds you sent him. Having some Riot Berry x BPU this morning- -  niiiiccccceee.....


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, working on a brownie and a bowl of Orange Cookies....gonna rain and my BIL is coming so we gonna smoke a brisked and have some good times today. Peace


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- I got a BOC girl ! -- I'll cut her soon !-- I also got 2 King Louie girls and 2 tiny  clones off one waiting to get cuts off the other !-- Was taking bud off the vine to dry some more in a big bowl -- Found 4 seed bred accidently !--Seed fathered by Bud's Strawberry Rhino male !--  I'll look more careful for some more before they go in a jar !--

Ness -- That guessing what to do is one reason I ended up a water pharmer !-- I don't have to "water" or fertilize -- After I start a box all I have to do is replace the water the plants drink !-- About once a week I look inside each box to see if the nute water low !-- I got a recipe of stuff I add to that nute water so I never over fertilize or under fertilize ! - Other than topping off nute water and watching for bugs my timers do the work !-- I mostly just smoke it !-- I got to trim that Master Kush from the pic today maybe !- 

Morning D.D. !-- Wish U was here !-- I apologize about the belt and the floor !-- Took the "head off that belt with a battle ax !--It just happened so dam fast !--No time to think !-- I just took out the threat !--  I fix it !-- I liked that belt too !-- When U get home U won't even be able to tell anything happened !


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody.  Keef looking forward to the compare. I got three ww's in the woods.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Seems a bit nuts but everyone is looking for there  own true vision of perfection.Or else they just wanna make a million:vap-Bong_smoker:
> I know I'm wrecked.  Just spent more time fixing spelling then typing



Without a doubt I struggle for my weed to be perfect. But it is being grown by a person who by definition is far from perfect, it is a struggle I can never win. So instead, I try to allow the plant to express its genetic nature the best I can. Smoking some temple booty.


----------



## Keef

Giggy in da house !-- Oh we gonna have a Widow throw down !-- Got this other little prize from U too ! - This prize Is called Mazar !--  Mazar - I - Shariff is the traditional plant used to make "Milk of Mazar" -- Old school Lebanese Blond Hash !-- I got my cuts rooted and ready !-- Gonna be making some hash I am ! 

View attachment 20170604_095503-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Was that masked man Hopper doing a drive by !-- Be glad when this job is over !-- Hopper needs some rest and time off !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Oh my Keef, thanks for the belt laugh. at your expense.. that was funny.
> 
> Yes, i am not sure what all the striving for the perfect nug is about... Pipe dreams. get it?
> 
> WH, we been missing you.  hugs doood.



That's a good one haha


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Morning OFC.  Over cast here.  Rose, I fertilized my grow with a bloom extra strength 2-8-4.  I made 1/2 of the strength.  I went in and check on my grow and the tips of the leaf turn yellow quick.  Do you have any idea what is going on?  What about Wilson is he going to be O:K?  Time for a Hit.:48:



 What was your pH Ness  when pH is not correct it can make plants yellow very fast :48:


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Morning everybody.  Keef looking forward to the compare. I got three ww's in the woods.



Giggy and keef  keep an eye on that one with l mine it grew really stringy and wiry and as you guys of seen usually my plant stand up pretty good but she was all over the place had kind of a chemical smell when she was done tasted pretty good though real frosty


----------



## ness

Hi keef what ya got cooking today?  keef, I just love being a dirt farmer.  And, I don't have to worry about ele. going up any more with pump in all.  Maybe if they legalize mj.  I will get some space in the barn for a water farm.  But, that would be a long ways away. Here have a hit.:48:

Bud, now that you mention it, I forgot to test water after adding fertilizer.  The one thing that I always want to, life goes on.:bump::bong2:


----------



## WoodHippy

Well I carved out a 5 x 5 area in the spare bedroom. Got everybody moved. Will be able to go from 3 boxes to 5. Box 4 in there waiting on seedlings. Got to decide on whats next.


----------



## Keef

That's what happened here Hippy !-- 3 bedroom home and just me and D.D. - Took awhile to convince D.D. to let me use a room for growing !-- Started in the walk in closet off the master bath !-- Master bedroom is to the back of the house so I moved us to one the front bedrooms and D.D. still got her blacked out day sleeping room !-- I still use that walk in closet for veg and the bedroom is turning into a nice bloom room !
Just finished trimming that Master Kush !-
Yeah Bud that Widow is about 70% sativa I had some thought they were vines !-- Took a lot of seed to find one that was so stretchy that I could manage it !-- The one I got don't stretch as much !


----------



## Keef

Ness this is like growing school to me !-- D.D. one them high dollar nurses and she needs to get out nursing !-- Only way she can get out nursing is if her income can be replaced !-- I'm crippled up and couldn't hold down a job !-- I got one ace in da hole !-- I can grow fine weed !-- So I'm trying to get my ducks in a row and put some stock up ! -- I don't move any yet !-- but I'm already looking for a distributor up in Austin and over in Houston !-- Just got to be real careful !-- Things are coming together and I hope one day soon to tell that high dollar Nurse to quit her job !


----------



## Keef

I'm working a contact in the San Marcos -- New Braunfels area who might have a distributor for me !-- That works out I'll expand as needed ! -- I think they'll like what I do !-- This ain't street weed !


----------



## umbra

Decided to pop some beans....
Chiquita bananas
grape pearls
Mt Hood Huckleberry
sour dubb x BoC

drying the lemons beans.


----------



## Keef

Too many caps !-- U can only get so high and still trim ! -- I can no longer trim but I'm done anyway !-- 
I see a nap in my future !


----------



## Keef

U ever ask a question just to see what the reaction would be ?-- I'm down for a nap !-- Ya'll be good !


----------



## umbra

drying sample of lemon project seeds
Oregon lemons F2
(lemon larry x lemon thai) x Oregon lemons
(super lemon haze x sour bubble) x Oregon lemons
squish x Oregon lemons
king louis 13th og x Oregon lemons
sour dubb x Oregon lemons


----------



## umbra

the slh x sb x ol are some of the largest cannabis seeds I have ever seen


----------



## WoodHippy

Those sound lemony umbra. And interesting. I think I am after a good Orange strain also. Better run some of what I got first. Did get a Blazing Blue Fem wet. Gonna do a few re run of this Delusional Og. Got one getting close in a few weeks. Still need to learn it.


----------



## Keef

After nap Wake and Bake !-- 4:20 !-- Good nap !-- I keep waking up from  dream of a warehouse grow !-- I'm need a backer if I do that !-- I'm kinda independent and don't do well with someone else telling me what to do !-- So when Texas does roll over and if I want to bring Rose's Nurse Larry and some this other stuff to the masses -- I know the grow but I'm have to find someone who could run the business end !-- I'm kinda at a cross roads in my plans !-- I could be happy with a little mom pop grow -When I was younger  I made some people some big money !-- Maybe I take one more shot and try to keep a little piece this time ?


----------



## Keef

The Hoe Berry !-- I could use some advice! 

View attachment 20170604_163817-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I never tried to grow weed that grow like a vine !-- She make fine weed but I don't know how to grow her !


----------



## Keef

This the same plant made them stars !-- She ain't right !


----------



## Rosebud

Holy cow Keef, wtheck?   Does she smell yet? I have never seen anything grow like that.

Who wants to join me for this joint?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Will I work tonight! FDLMAO!   I am not your guy! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1490106409035.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose does she smell ? -- That's  funny right there !-- Yes ! and that's  all I want to say about the aroma !
U sent her to me I thought U might be able to tell me something !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Rose, that Hoeberry smells like the "hoe" part!  Kinda like body odor!  Can't smoke that in my apartment- - too smelly!  I'm having some Riot Berry x BPU & it's pretty smelly too. Makes me cough too much!


----------



## DirtyDiana

But, the Hoeberry will get you very high.


----------



## Keef

Looks like it wants to be a hanging plant like an airplane plant or hanging strawberries !-- I know I said I was gonna let her go D.D. --She a pain but I kept a piece !--


----------



## Rosebud

I will have to grow her. Turpins of body odor? yuck.

 So it isn't being easy being Bud, he does a lot around here. He said I am being both of us... i had a nap.  I am wondering what the ortho will say in the morning.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose hope he'll be O.K. maybe it's  just a strain / sprain or something that will resolve it's  self !-- Worst it could be is a Torn ACL and they repair those mostly thru a scope now !-- 3 little punctures around the knee !-- 
This what the Hoe Berry do ! 

View attachment 20170604_172444-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

I would not call that vine. That is super stretch. She looks good as a final bud. Hiya DD and Rose


----------



## Rosebud

hiya woodhippy.. how you doing?  Yes, that HB bud does look a lot better than the vine. Have you tried topping her?


----------



## Keef

Yep Hippy !-- She run up high and fast in early bloom then when she starts putting on bud she starts to droop !--- She won't break just droop !- I end putting her in the middle and just draping her across the other plants for support !


----------



## Keef

Rose I shaped her some before bloom !-- See all those limbs ? -- She should look like a bush !


----------



## Keef

What's going on up in Portland Rose !-- I didn't even know ya'll had Skinheads !


----------



## Keef

We don't have to worry about terrorist !-- We can kill each other just fine !


----------



## WoodHippy

I think HB need something breed into her to stop the stretch. Or tame it. I know nothing about that. Need veg to pick up a little going to 20/4 light schedule. Were Fine here Rose. Hope thing go well for Bud.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you me too. I have hopes because he isn't in pain when he is in the recliner on ice and my knee ball ( a half flat yellow ball) But he can put NO weight on it...What does hoe berry smoke like? sativa perhaps?  interesting plant.

I made bud a speghetti pie, it is one of his faves. It is heart attack on a plate, but other than that it is good.  If ya want the recipe i will share.


----------



## Keef

No Rose I'm good !-- T.V. Dinners ? -- I even like the chicken if the sauce is not to blue !
Second thought maybe U should post that recipe ! 

View attachment 20170604_184400.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I have an unsophisticated taste in weed I suppose !-- This "Speedy" sativa ya'll talk about ? -- I never smoked any weed made me want to jump up and do stuff !-- I know more about melty weed !-- Weed that melt U --make U forget where U at --how to talk -- what your name is --and stuff !-- Make U fall thru the couch into the spirit world !-


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I grew that GSC Auto it was very speedy. I mean like 7 people smoke at the same time. You have 12 conversations going on at once. Clean the House type stuff. Never Mind DD say's you will not wear a Apron. Just having Fun with ya. The above is true.  Smoked a joint of the NY OG Nice Uppity Buss with a Little Sour D taste.


----------



## Keef

I'm still looking Hippy !-- U do know I smoke all day every day and have caps 3 times a day and still function somewhat ? -- Make me get up and do stuff ? -- Bring it !


----------



## Keef

U look in Websters under sedentary lifestyles -- There's a picture of me !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef you take that purple haze early you have speedy pot.  

WH, I hear you about all the conversations going at once. I think we are all ADD anyway.ha..


----------



## Keef

O-tay Buckwheat !-- Mane we got a storm bout to hit hard !-- That thunder that shakes the ground be happening !-- I'm at the bottom of a dog pile !-- Hep me !


----------



## Keef

Beach Life Guard truck ran over a sunbather today  !-- U got to be on guard all the time !-- That's  how they get U !-- One minute U chillin listening to some jams ? -- Next minute U a speed bump ! -- Don't be relaxing !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F.C.  I be fishing today.  Let's all do a doob. :48:


----------



## Kraven

Rose, thinking of you and Bud this am, thoughts and good vibes sent your way :heart:


----------



## yarddog

good luck today rose and bud!
keef, umbra's potluck gave me a super fast sativa, complete with 15 week bloom time. its my go to in the morning and at work. i much prefer fast over couchlock.  i hate couch lock... counteracts with my ADD. lol


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Up early. Garden has another week to go. Smells divine as you walk in the room. The 2 carbon filters are doing their job. Doing wake n bake this morning and already very stoned.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I need some that mythical speedy weed ya'll talk about --I'd smoke some and go mow my yard !--Since I ain't got none I'm in grandpa gear !-- I smoke a lot of weed so I won't be homicidal !-
- Straight and sober ? --
-I would rather run over U with the car than argue with U !-- I have zero patience with ignorance and stupid people !--U want to die for your God ? -- I'll help U !--  No --U don't know what's  best for me !-- 

See I need to be high !


----------



## umbra

the temple x bpu is pretty sativa. not speed weed but not the couch lock either


----------



## Keef

I got some of that ? -- No Temple -x- BOC ? -- I look later !-- I'm gonna be alright !-- Pipe of that GDP-x- BPU is a good breakfast weed !-- If I get all speedy and stuff I will over do it and hurt myself !-- End up laid up a few days !-- So it's  best I stay slow ! -- I hurt myself when the pay off is worth it but I'm a penny pincher when it comes to spending my  pain !--


----------



## umbra

yeah you have it.


----------



## Keef

I knew I had Temple times something !-- They up growing good be sexing some in a week or so ! -- We got rain off and on today so I'm staying in ! -- Got a mess of your White Indica drying and some GDP-X-B.R. coming down late this week !-- It get a little stretchy too !-- I'm digging on hat Snow Desiel !-- Gonna be running some of that regularly !-- This is the first time I trimmed and didn't need to turn the trim into caps soon as I could !-- So I start me a trim stash for hash ? -- Mane I will take green trim and put it right in the oven to dry and decarb  at 240 for an hour and I got cap weed !


----------



## Keef

I gotta check my supplemental CO2 generator today !-- Blueberry wine be bubbling away back there !-- Don't tell me the extra CO2 is not enough to matter !-- I reject your reality and substitute mine instead !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Woke up to the worst news.........  lol! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492137233400.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning D.D. !-- It's  a sad day when that much bacon goes to waste !-- Bacon is one reason I could never be a vegetarian !-- Man in the south even vegetable dishes ain't vegetarian! -- A pot of beans without some pork belly is just wrong !
Pic of a couple my little girls !

Umbra's  The White -x- Black Rose 

The Blue T.E. --One  Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer females with a B. B. King dad !-- Takes blueberry  in a whole different direction ! 

View attachment 20170605_093130.jpg


View attachment 20170605_093311-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Blue T.E. is a little lanky but got a peppery blueberry terp profile !-- She scheduled to meet Waldo my BBSL male one day soon !--


----------



## yarddog

keef, where did you get the bbsl?   from what i gather, the male is the one you want to be working with with the bbsl


----------



## umbra

so its 8 am, bored. took clones of thin mint gsc, sunset sherbet, BoC, gg#4, phantom cookies, FPOG, and hazelnut cream.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- Giggy sent me a couple BBSL seed -- I lost all but Waldo !-- He was getting outta control so  I just cloned him !-- I listen to U guys !-- I think it was Kraven first told me that the BBSL bring the fire !-- So when Waldo popped out a couple balls I watched him for several days to make sure I didn't see any hair then I put him back in veg where he lives !-- This fall I might do a feminized seed run and he da daddy I plan to use !-- Lots of different girls !-- Many as I got probably !-- I'm gonna go ape sheet on the Tetra project but I save some seed for U guys if U want !
Yo Dog I need to send U something again !-- That seed shipment musta just got lost !-- I don't think they confiscated it !-- Mane there was some nice stuff in there !


----------



## Keef

Umbra sounds like U ain't high enough yet ?


----------



## umbra

just ate a rso cap


----------



## yarddog

yeah keef, i will hold off for now. i have more than i can do anything with at the moment. and i have a few new cuts i want to run through flower too.

Umbra, have you run the Sunset Sherbet through flower before? i am sitting on a cut of that, waiting for the time to flower.   i am happy with the structure she shows though. jsut wondering if you had any insight to offer


----------



## Keef

I take some more caps as a show of solidarity with ya !-- U play chess ? -- I used to be a fair player but I haven't played in years !-- I was trying to remember what that move was where U can move a pawn differently on a opening move or something ? - Other than I can still play !-- If U play I'll dig out a board and we have a long distance game sometime ? -- They say I'm an unconventional player !--


----------



## Keef

Nick U got a bug zapper light hanging over the creek ? -- Do that U don't have to go far to a good fishing hole !-- Them fish get used to eating the bugs that  fall in the water from the bug zapper they hang around !


----------



## yarddog

i used to night fish dock lights, each dock could very well be a honey hole.


----------



## Keef

We used to make our own honey holes !-- A light to attract bugs that attracted the fish but we also sink a block of cotton seed cake in a burlap bag with some bricks!  -- The fish ? -- They'd be there !


----------



## Keef

I like some night fishing !-- but I ain't spending the night casting and reeling over and over like bass fishermen !-- Nope! -- Tight line on the bottom be my game !-- Put me a little bell on my rod !-- Roll a fatty !
Sit up by the fire and listen for my bell !-- U find out real quick U better set that drag real light !-- Or that splash U hear might be your rod and reel !-- Grew up catching  catfish it's  what I know !- Tight lining -- hoop nets -- trot lines -- Throw lines !-- Even jugging but that was mostly for aligator gar and a good time !--


----------



## umbra

the last time I went night fishing, it was at sea. Blues night trip. Ate a 4 way blotter and got violently sick. Last time I went night fishing.


----------



## Keef

My daddy still have to take his 90 year old self out into Lake Livingston and bring back the great big catfish ! -- He like to show off !-- When people ask where did U catch them he got to be a smart a** and say "By the Lip "-- I know his secret !-- He drop an unbaited trot line down bout 70 feet stretched tight across the old riverbed -- The big catfish be moving up or down stream feeding and they slide up that Iine and onto a hook !-- He use tire rims filled with cement on each end !-- I've seen him have 70 lb catfish in the back of his  truck !-- I got no idea what the biggest he ever caught was !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I don't go deep sea fishing anymore either !-- For me it was just salty fried chicken and beer but it marked me for life !-- I got me some religion on that fishing trip !-- Never again! -- I can't puke that much anymore EVER !


----------



## yarddog

i prefer to be close enough to have a slight chance on swimming back in need be.


----------



## Keef

I know Dog !-- I got a new rule cause of that trip !-- Ain't going any farther than we can still see the shore !-- If I can see the shore I got a fair chance of making it !--


----------



## Keef

The bay separating the island from the mainland can be several miles wide but except for the intercoastal  waterway - an easy swim --U can walk it !-- Maybe knee deep !


----------



## Budlight

Good day  everyone :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Bud !-- D.D. gonna walk me thru making a CKN - Sausage and shrimp Gumbo !-- Long distance !-- When I'm high !---Check that !---While I'm really high !--- Plus I just diced a bunch of red and green peppers and put them in the dehydrator before they go bad !-- I'm the kitchen boy today !-- Thinking about shaving some those ckn breast like  I'm use in the gumbo and put some jerky seasoning on them and pop them in the dehydrator too !-- I hate to run the thing with only one shelf outta 6 full !-- We'll see !


----------



## giggy

afternoon ol farts. nothing wrong with going out to sea but there is nowhere to run.


----------



## Kraven

Anyone heard from rose yet ?


----------



## Keef

Not yet Kraven !-- U know an emergency visit can be a marathon affair ? -- I know some the things it could be but I'm sending good vibes to Mr. RB !-- He like a silent member of the O.F.C. anyway !


----------



## Keef

I'm take some caps !-- Anybody can follow a recipe and make some gumbo straight and sober !-- Where's the challenge in that ?  -- Can U do it lit up like a Christmas tree ?- I think I can !-- I'm make half a recipe !-- That's  tricky math when U high like me !


----------



## Keef

What's half of 3/4 ? -- Wait don't tell me! -- I used to swing a dam hammer for a living I know this one !-- 
---22 ?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,

It appears it is a sprain. He goes back in a week. The first guy thought he saw a fracture, but the other one didn't and bud didn't think that cause he is out of pain when off of it. So another week...he can put 50% weight on it only. Ha, he is only putting 0 weight on it now.   Thank you for your help and good thoughts. He is to ice only for now and he got a brace. This is good news.  He usually ends up w/ surgery. 

Umbra, i would seriously be almost dead if i did a rso cap. I am shocked and amazed you can do that.

Thanks again.  Oh keef, put 3/4 in a measuring cup and only use half. lol


----------



## yarddog

good news Rosie. Good news for us to go on!


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It appears it is a sprain. He goes back in a week. The first guy thought he saw a fracture, but the other one didn't and bud didn't think that cause he is out of pain when off of it. So another week...he can put 50% weight on it only. Ha, he is only putting 0 weight on it now.   Thank you for your help and good thoughts. He is to ice only for now and he got a brace. This is good news.  He usually ends up w/ surgery.
> 
> Umbra, i would seriously be almost dead if i did a rso cap. I am shocked and amazed you can do that.
> 
> Thanks again.  Oh keef, put 3/4 in a measuring cup and only use half. lol


I'm not doing much, lol.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> What's half of 3/4 ? -- Wait don't tell me! -- I used to swing a dam hammer for a living I know this one !--
> ---22 ?


lol 38 as in 3/8 cup or 0.375 don't ask me oz i'm just a old machinist. lol


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It appears it is a sprain. He goes back in a week. The first guy thought he saw a fracture, but the other one didn't and bud didn't think that cause he is out of pain when off of it. So another week...he can put 50% weight on it only. Ha, he is only putting 0 weight on it now.   Thank you for your help and good thoughts. He is to ice only for now and he got a brace. This is good news.  He usually ends up w/ surgery.
> 
> Umbra, i would seriously be almost dead if i did a rso cap. I am shocked and amazed you can do that.
> 
> Thanks again.  Oh keef, put 3/4 in a measuring cup and only use half. lol


rose i guess i missed it but hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Giggy anyone can read a micrometer when they straight and sober !-- I'm down with Rose's way ! -- No math needed !-- When I'm real high I ain't real good at math !-- Might be a little spicy !-- I couldn't divide a 1/4 teaspoon in half so I just guessed !-- Tell U da truth?  --I guessed on everything !-- It's done except simmer awhile then add the shrimp! -- U never know how it gonna be till after that !-


----------



## Keef

I think it would be good to keep Mr. RB high next week or so !-- Couch lock high !-- Don't have to worry about him getting up and aggravating it if he can't get up ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC We was suppose to run both fryers today. One Blew a hose for the oil pump. They can not get one till Thursday. I do not know how much oil was lost. We get 9000 Gal 2 times a week. So hippy got a easy week. Rose Glad to hear all will be OK. Umbra Just how High are you.  Keef Got my Caps in. Did I say easy week at work. Going to make caps.


----------



## Keef

That's  a lot of oil Hippy !-- Decarb 240 or so for half hour or so and I run it thru a screen wire  basket for kitchen use just to make the pieces easier to pack !-- Whittle down a packing stick and go to work !
I don't need anymore caps right now !--


----------



## giggy

Keef we southern folk and texans at that, food is by a dash and a pinch but most of all taste. What time is dinner? Looks like we having grilled chicken salads. I do need to loose some weight. We will see after i add the cheese.


----------



## Keef

I know that's true Giggy !-- Gumbo is like red beans ! -- Better the 2nd day ! -- I got my shrimp in it and it's  done !-- Make some rice later and throw down! -- It was an adventure !- Just remembered I started running RO water this morning! -- oop!-- Better shut it off !-- Bet that big box be full ?


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It appears it is a sprain. He goes back in a week. The first guy thought he saw a fracture, but the other one didn't and bud didn't think that cause he is out of pain when off of it. So another week...he can put 50% weight on it only. Ha, he is only putting 0 weight on it now.   Thank you for your help and good thoughts. He is to ice only for now and he got a brace. This is good news.  He usually ends up w/ surgery.
> 
> Umbra, i would seriously be almost dead if i did a rso cap. I am shocked and amazed you can do that.
> 
> Thanks again.  Oh keef, put 3/4 in a measuring cup and only use half. lol




Super glad to hear Rosie


----------



## WeedHopper

giggy said:


> Keef we southern folk and texans at that, food is by a dash and a pinch but most of all taste. What time is dinner? Looks like we having grilled chicken salads. I do need to loose some weight. We will see after i add the cheese.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

I'm full now !-- Yes ole Keef can rock some gumbo !-- Big pot !-- U can't make a little pot of gumbo !-- I eat on it a few days or till I don't want no more gumbo and throw the rest out !-- Me and the pack probably put a dent  in it !-- Thinking about something sweet now !-- Da munchie weed !


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --I didn't see U slip in !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Keef, when I was a sailor I used to fish under the bridge at the entrance to the harbor at night.  We used to slay the weakfish (speckled trout) that would get drawn in chasing the minnows.  Nowadays I chase smallmouth bass and crappie.  Occasionally I'll go for muskie but they are work.  Rumor has it takes 3000 casts to hook a muskie.


----------



## mrcane

Stuck in  Logan Airport headed West....in need of a good indica.....


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Feeling alright myself !-- Well good as it gets anyway !-- 

Nick I pulled a couple crappie in with a Cane pole myself !--U don't be setting the hook on a crappie !-- rip that hook right out that mouth !-- Never seen a small mouth bass we had the large mouth kind like Kraven probably fishs ! -- Wouldn't know a Muskie if it knocked on my door !-- Speckled trout run the bay regularly !
I went down by this boat dock not long after we moved here with my cast net to get some bait !--To catch some specks !--  Caught as many specks as I did bait !-- Took my limit and went home !-- So I haven't used a pole in awhile !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, they got large mouth around here too.  I love fishing for 'em but there just aren't many behind my house.  Smallies on the other hand are plentiful.  I can go 35 miles and catch hybrids,  they are a mixture of large mouth and Striped bass.  

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Keef

Hope U get home soon Cane !
I do need to get a fishing license this year ! -- I was telling Hopper about that fishing tournament they have down here -- They put a tag on a bunch of Red fish and release them up an down the Laguna Madre -- U pay $25 to enter --Pro-- Amateur --kids on a week end fishing trip -- U enter and if U catch a reddish with a tag U win a corresponding prize !-- Some big prizes like truck- trailor -boat combo !-- Runs all summer and fall !-- They also have daily prizes for the most -biggest and such !

Umbra I got my 2 King Louie girls outta 2 I sexed -- Oh she got the plant structure I like !-- She gonna be around !-- I got my cuts !--Now I let the little original seed plant to run so I get a taste while my clones get ready to run !-- That way I know what to expect! -- I got a BOC girl too !-- Get my cuts soon !


----------



## Keef

I came back from the grow room and that Guy who uses hand tools to build sheet was on the T.V.  -- I just want to say I ain't down with hand tools !-- I need power !-- Drill a hole in a log with a brace and bit ? -- No I ain't like that !


----------



## Keef

That man spend a whole day making a board out of a log !-- I don't understand !-- I go buy that same board for $5 and be home early !-- Makes no sense to me !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC!


----------



## Keef

This what I call grow chaos !-- I'm not sure what to do or whether to do anything !-- Plants falling all over on each other -- Mane I don't know !--Lots of bud up in there for a little guy ! 

View attachment 20170606_094545-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> This what I call grow chaos !-- I'm not sure what to do or whether to do anything !-- Plants falling all over on each other -- Mane I don't know !--Lots of bud up in there for a little guy !



 Looks good man I'll be honest though that is the reason why I switched I was sick of them always falling over and having a hard time holding them up and I didn't want to deal with all that netting ** all that would do is just get me all tangled up :48:


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, wet and rainy again....cant complain, it beats 95% humidity and heat index's of 100+....already had them days....way early in the season. Looks like this summer will be a hot one, which in turn will affect hurricane season.


----------



## Keef

Kraven on the front end of the system and the back end just cleared us !-- 

Bud I feel ya !-- I could always move on !--My nute water formulas would work in any water pharming system !-- There's only a certain kind of plant will do this the way I want ! -- I get a bigger place to grow who knows what I'll do ! -- I can do this and only some like the GDP-X-B.R.  in the fore ground give me a problem if I bring them to bloom too big !-- I just need to bring them to bloom smaller !--Maybe I use 4-5 smaller plant instead of one big one ? --  White Indica -Snow Desiel - Purple Haze -- Nightshade -- B.B.King -- Mazar --Looks like King Loiue and some others too--They like what I do ! -- Short sturdy plants that work well for me !-


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Sunny and hot, lol. Keef, you and dojagrower, a cancer patient I know are the only ones growing louie. His has great structure and is flowering also. I am very pleased with what I have seen so far. I definitely think the louie x Oregon lemons will be special. I figured lemon louie is a good name. Bunch of interest in my beans all of a sudden.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Kraven on the front end of the system and the back end just cleared us !--
> 
> Bud I feel ya !-- I could always move on !--My nute water formulas would work in any water pharming system !-- There's only a certain kind of plant will do this the way I want ! -- I get a bigger place to grow who knows what I'll do ! -- I can do this and only some like the GDP-X-B.R.  in the fore ground give me a problem if I bring them to bloom too big !-- I just need to bring them to bloom smaller !--Maybe I use 4-5 smaller plant instead of one big one ? --  White Indica -Snow Desiel - Purple Haze -- Nightshade -- B.B.King -- Mazar --Looks like King Loiue and some others too--They like what I do ! -- Short sturdy plants that work well for me !-



 Honestly man you should really try one of these flood tables I think you'd really like it gives you  A lot  more control over everything  you can have small ones big ones small ones and big ones  and for the size of plants you grow you could totally keep them in solo cups  just something for you to ponder


----------



## Keef

GDP-X-B.R.  -- She kicking it !-- What I thought was a male flower was just a developing seed pods -- Sent some hairs out of it !-- She need to come to bloom smaller for sure ! 

View attachment 20170606_103343-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

'Nough said !--Sorry had to come back and edit !-- That's  my new bottle corker !- My first corker was designed to hurt people !-- This one works fine ! 

View attachment 20170606_113346.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef I'm  just loving the bud pictures buddy you're doing an awesome job man  :48:


----------



## Keef

U ain't seen nothing yet Bud !-- I got a new top secret variety I'm reveal for the 1st time !-- I call it "Aero Tomatos" -- 

View attachment 20170606_145659.jpg


----------



## yarddog

i bought some roma tomato seeds.  been thinking of running one in veg and see how it does


----------



## Keef

I got bell pepper seed drying !-- I thought why the hell not ? -- I keep green onions year round !-- When a fellow wants some fried green tomatoes -- If he don't grow them they hard to find !- -- I wanted to try cherry tomatoes first but these got in the way !-- I can move stuff from hole to hole so I can keep them on the fringes without taking up much grow room ! -- I already know I can grow basil - thyme - rosemary and some the other herbs cause I already did it !-- Rosemary get all outta control real fast !


----------



## umbra

my plums are starting to drop from the tree


----------



## Keef

Been thinking about if and how I could run some cucumber or other vine like food crop on the walls around the veg -- or bloom !-- Any ideas or thoughts ?--


----------



## Keef

Plum brandywine ? -- That's  a thought ? -- POW ! right up side the head !


----------



## Keef

U know how to brew beer already !-- I walk U thru what I do if U want !-- Got room in the freezer for a 5 gallon bucket ?


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. Sunny and hot, lol. Keef, you and dojagrower, a cancer patient I know are the only ones growing louie. His has great structure and is flowering also. I am very pleased with what I have seen so far. I definitely think the louie x Oregon lemons will be special. I figured lemon louie is a good name. Bunch of interest in my beans all of a sudden.




I'm interested in both the KL and the new cross OL. When you get the new cross Umbra please lemme know, I'll trade you a few beans for them. Here is my current list, see if you see anything you like.


_[FONT=&quot]66 strains / updated 9may17

(Afghan x Maui Wowie) x Chemical Nightmare
(Afgo x Agent Orange) x ChemD
(Double Purple Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow
(Purple Kush x Herijuana) x Critical Kush
(Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze) x Arcata Trainwreck (f)
Acapulco Gold
Banana OG x SFV OG
Big Sur (f2)
Blueberry [DJ&#8217;s]
Box of Chocolate x Twisted Purple OG
Boy Jack x Black Lotus (f1)
Bubba Kush x Double Purple Doja (f)
Buckeye Purple (f4) [Mel]
Candyland x Chemical Nightmare
ChemD Bx3 (f2)
ChemD x Cherry Fuel
Chemical Nightmare (f7)
Cherry Heri
Chocolate Thai #3 x Chemical Nightmare
Chocolate Thai (f2)
Cinderella99 "Grail" x Old Lady(f2)
Diamond District [Kosher Kush x Super Silver Haze]
Goji (f2) [Bodhi]
Golden Sombrero x Big Sur Holy Bud #2
Goldensours (A)
Granddaddy Purple x Chemical Nightmare
Guard Dog
Headband x (OG x ChemD)
Headband x Sour Cherry [Llamabeans]
High Priestess [Alien Empress x G75 ( Grail Bx1)]
Hippy Slayer s1
Orange cookies [Instant Cookies x CaliO (f)]
JOI Super Skunk
Killing fields #7 x Madonna
Krush Chunk [LK]
Longbottom Leaf [SFV OG x Jacks Cleaner #2]
Martian Kandy #1 x Resinhead
Martian Kandy x Chemical Nightmare
Mighty Mite
NDN 88 - G13 H/P (f2)
NDN 88-G13 H/P x Super Silver Haze (f)
NSA Fat
NSA Frosty
Nurse Larry
OG Graze
Old Toby [Pre98 Bubba x Chem4 Bx]
Panama Red
Pennywise x Chemical Nightmare
Phantom Cookies x Chemical Nightmare
Riotberry (f2)
Seraph
SFV OG x Tres Sister
Snow Leopard
Sour Bubble Bx3
South Lake Silver [Buddha Tahoe OG x Super Silver Haze]
Space Ladies [Space Jill x Romulan/Flo]
Super Sour Diesel x Chemical Nightmare
Synergy Queen [Cinderella99 x Romulan/Flo]
Timewreck #1 [[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Blood Wreck x Vortex] (BW Dom w/nice colors)[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
Timewreck #2 [[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Blood Wreck x Vortex](better weight and potency, not as colorful)[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
Unk Swag
Vietnamese Black (f2)
WarDawg
Willy Jack
Willy Jack x Red Dragon Bx (f2)[/FONT]_


----------



## Keef

Here she is Kraven !-- KL herself !-- This is just the original seed plant . -- Once the sexed and I get a few cuts rooted I let the little thing finish instead of pulling them back into veg . -- She gonna grow like Nightshade ! --  My kinda plant ! 

View attachment 20170606_152813-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

She looks good Keef, I like the structure alot.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, Another day done, Had a 1.5 hour break down right off the bat this Morning.
This keeps up they will make me work Saturday. Kraven Nice list.  Keef that sure is a pretty plant.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> I'm interested in both the KL and the new cross OL. When you get the new cross Umbra please lemme know, I'll trade you a few beans for them. Here is my current list, see if you see anything you like.
> 
> 
> _[FONT=&quot]66 strains / updated 9may17
> 
> (Afghan x Maui Wowie) x Chemical Nightmare
> (Afgo x Agent Orange) x ChemD
> (Double Purple Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow
> (Purple Kush x Herijuana) x Critical Kush
> (Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze) x Arcata Trainwreck (f)
> Acapulco Gold
> Banana OG x SFV OG
> Big Sur (f2)
> Blueberry [DJs]
> Box of Chocolate x Twisted Purple OG
> Boy Jack x Black Lotus (f1)
> Bubba Kush x Double Purple Doja (f)
> Buckeye Purple (f4) [Mel]
> Candyland x Chemical Nightmare
> ChemD Bx3 (f2)
> ChemD x Cherry Fuel
> Chemical Nightmare (f7)
> Cherry Heri
> Chocolate Thai #3 x Chemical Nightmare
> Chocolate Thai (f2)
> Cinderella99 "Grail" x Old Lady(f2)
> Diamond District [Kosher Kush x Super Silver Haze]
> Goji (f2) [Bodhi]
> Golden Sombrero x Big Sur Holy Bud #2
> Goldensours (A)
> Granddaddy Purple x Chemical Nightmare
> Guard Dog
> Headband x (OG x ChemD)
> Headband x Sour Cherry [Llamabeans]
> High Priestess [Alien Empress x G75 ( Grail Bx1)]
> Hippy Slayer s1
> Orange cookies [Instant Cookies x CaliO (f)]
> JOI Super Skunk
> Killing fields #7 x Madonna
> Krush Chunk [LK]
> Longbottom Leaf [SFV OG x Jacks Cleaner #2]
> Martian Kandy #1 x Resinhead
> Martian Kandy x Chemical Nightmare
> Mighty Mite
> NDN 88 - G13 H/P (f2)
> NDN 88-G13 H/P x Super Silver Haze (f)
> NSA Fat
> NSA Frosty
> Nurse Larry
> OG Graze
> Old Toby [Pre98 Bubba x Chem4 Bx]
> Panama Red
> Pennywise x Chemical Nightmare
> Phantom Cookies x Chemical Nightmare
> Riotberry (f2)
> Seraph
> SFV OG x Tres Sister
> Snow Leopard
> Sour Bubble Bx3
> South Lake Silver [Buddha Tahoe OG x Super Silver Haze]
> Space Ladies [Space Jill x Romulan/Flo]
> Super Sour Diesel x Chemical Nightmare
> Synergy Queen [Cinderella99 x Romulan/Flo]
> Timewreck #1 [[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Blood Wreck x Vortex] (BW Dom w/nice colors)[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
> Timewreck #2 [[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Blood Wreck x Vortex](better weight and potency, not as colorful)[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
> Unk Swag
> Vietnamese Black (f2)
> WarDawg
> Willy Jack
> Willy Jack x Red Dragon Bx (f2)[/FONT]_



Yes we can trade.  It's funny not many people I know have the Viet black. I have e32 x Viet black.


----------



## Keef

Kraven U should just box those seed up and send them over !-- I'll catalogue and organize them from U !


----------



## Keef

Hey I was smoking some that Snow Desiel and had those most brilliant thought of my whole life !-- I know how we can fix all the political divisiveness and everything !-- All we got to do is turn the America switch off then back on again  !-- Reset American  !-- Problem solved !- - So simple !-- I amaze myself sometimes !


----------



## WeedHopper

I removed my 1st remark.

Im thinking i will go away for awhile. And no I'm not mad at nobody. Im sure Keef would be happy that my Donald political name voting *** would be gone. Lol,,,not gonna happen Bro. Just going to take a break.
 I cant grow anytime soon,,so no reason for me to be here. My Family is very important to me and my Granddaughter is my world and as long as she is with us i will not take any chances. Also im afraid this political crap has really gotten old to me. Guess im on the wrong side for most on this forum,,so i will not be a thorn in anybody's side for awhile. When i can grow again,,i will be back. Hopefully i will still have a few friends still here who will fix Weedhopper up with some good Beans. Like i said,,im not mad at nobody,,,just busy with work and family. 
Rose i love you very much and i will stay in touch. Keef i will let ya know if and when i might be around your area. 
Peace out my friends,,i will see ya again,,,and i will check in every once in awhile.


----------



## Keef

I missed something !-- No Hopper I would not be happy to see U go -- for any reason !-- I really hope you'll find a way to stop by for a visit on your beach trip !-- We may not have the same politics but I can live with that !-- I kinda enjoy U being around !-- Be a dull place if we all agreed on everything everytime !


----------



## Keef

I made a special batch of coconut brandywine -and it is right !--Hid a bottle of D.D.'s Blueberry for Mrs. Hopper -- Been trying to find containers to put a sample of all the varieties I got in jars for Hopper when he make his beach trip !-- Still don't have enough bottles !-(Need another 6 or so )- Eager for his opinion !-- So whatever it was Hopper forget about it !-- U better come see me if U make a beach trip ! -- I'm wrapped all up in this Snow Desiel  right now -- I think you'd like this !-- Ya need to come find out ! --


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopper you are not Alone. I voted the same as you. I have to try hard to not look at those views while I am Here. Stay safe Brother. Hope to see ya check in often.


----------



## Rosebud

I will miss you so much wh. I don't consider what we are dealing with now politics, I consider it current events. I hope i  never see hilary again..she should just go away and be a grandma. This subject is national security and our standing the world. There is no political discussion. This is our country and our friends all over the world not being able to depend on us. That is not a party line, that is a very real fear..   Would you consider water gate political? I think not. Ok, I m done, i have wanted to say this since the paris agreement.  It really isn't about republican or democrats.

If I left WH, would you stay? I will hush i promise.


----------



## WeedHopper

Stop it Rose,,you know Weedhopper loves you. I aint leaving,,,im talking a break. I aint mad at nobody. I am busy building my Business back up to where it was,,,and enjoying my Granddaughter. I will be back Mam.
As for Political talk,,im just sick of it period. I am going to focus on my family and my Business. We will see what happens on the rest. 
Later gators.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> I'm interested in both the KL and the new cross OL. When you get the new cross Umbra please lemme know, I'll trade you a few beans for them. Here is my current list, see if you see anything you like.
> 
> 
> _[FONT=&quot]66 strains / updated 9may17
> 
> (Afghan x Maui Wowie) x Chemical Nightmare
> (Afgo x Agent Orange) x ChemD
> (Double Purple Doja x Triple OG Kush) x Blue Widow
> (Purple Kush x Herijuana) x Critical Kush
> (Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze) x Arcata Trainwreck (f)
> Acapulco Gold
> Banana OG x SFV OG
> Big Sur (f2)
> Blueberry [DJs]
> Box of Chocolate x Twisted Purple OG
> Boy Jack x Black Lotus (f1)
> Bubba Kush x Double Purple Doja (f)
> Buckeye Purple (f4) [Mel]
> Candyland x Chemical Nightmare
> ChemD Bx3 (f2)
> ChemD x Cherry Fuel
> Chemical Nightmare (f7)
> Cherry Heri
> Chocolate Thai #3 x Chemical Nightmare
> Chocolate Thai (f2)
> Cinderella99 "Grail" x Old Lady(f2)
> Diamond District [Kosher Kush x Super Silver Haze]
> Goji (f2) [Bodhi]
> Golden Sombrero x Big Sur Holy Bud #2
> Goldensours (A)
> Granddaddy Purple x Chemical Nightmare
> Guard Dog
> Headband x (OG x ChemD)
> Headband x Sour Cherry [Llamabeans]
> High Priestess [Alien Empress x G75 ( Grail Bx1)]
> Hippy Slayer s1
> Orange cookies [Instant Cookies x CaliO (f)]
> JOI Super Skunk
> Killing fields #7 x Madonna
> Krush Chunk [LK]
> Longbottom Leaf [SFV OG x Jacks Cleaner #2]
> Martian Kandy #1 x Resinhead
> Martian Kandy x Chemical Nightmare
> Mighty Mite
> NDN 88 - G13 H/P (f2)
> NDN 88-G13 H/P x Super Silver Haze (f)
> NSA Fat
> NSA Frosty
> Nurse Larry
> OG Graze
> Old Toby [Pre98 Bubba x Chem4 Bx]
> Panama Red
> Pennywise x Chemical Nightmare
> Phantom Cookies x Chemical Nightmare
> Riotberry (f2)
> Seraph
> SFV OG x Tres Sister
> Snow Leopard
> Sour Bubble Bx3
> South Lake Silver [Buddha Tahoe OG x Super Silver Haze]
> Space Ladies [Space Jill x Romulan/Flo]
> Super Sour Diesel x Chemical Nightmare
> Synergy Queen [Cinderella99 x Romulan/Flo]
> Timewreck #1 [[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Blood Wreck x Vortex] (BW Dom w/nice colors)[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
> Timewreck #2 [[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Blood Wreck x Vortex](better weight and potency, not as colorful)[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
> Unk Swag
> Vietnamese Black (f2)
> WarDawg
> Willy Jack
> Willy Jack x Red Dragon Bx (f2)[/FONT]_



 I didn't notice you had Buckeye Purple  I sure hope she messages me back I'd like to join that party  The pictures she posts on Instagram are incredible


----------



## Keef

It's a brain damage obsession with me  and I know it and can't do anything about it !-- It'll be over when it's over I guess ? -- Rose's right this ain't even about politics anymore !--  It's about finding out about  the truth !


----------



## umbra

I'm bidding on a pack at beanbid


----------



## umbra

decided to pop some more beans
extreme oranges
3 x purple
gdp x sour doja
sour secret


----------



## DirtyDiana

All thru my brain! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1494693101150.jpg


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I'm bidding on a pack at beanbid



 I'll cross my fingers that you get the man they look amazing :48:


----------



## Keef

I got nothing in seed form that I don't have alive !-- I gotta run a lot of stuff and find what works for me and what doesn't !-- So I grow everything I can lay hands !


----------



## umbra

I might have something lemony, lol


----------



## umbra

oh I popped a bunch of other stuff too
Chiquita banana
Mt Hood Huckleberry
sour dubb x BoC
grape pearls


----------



## Keef

Umbra get to where he can breathe again and he start popping seed right and left !-- Put the inhaler down and back away Cuz !-- Save some for tommorrow  !-- Don't be like Keef !--


----------



## yarddog

morning guys, i cut a tire on the way home yesterday, in the rain.    i had the car off the jack and back on the road in 6 minutes.    more rain for today..


----------



## Kraven

NASCAR Yee Yee !!


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> NASCAR Yee Yee !!


i was baked when it happened. i put the bowl down, and said, yup i just lost a tire and pulled over.
i always travel prepared. if i don't have a tool in the truck to fix it, it ain't getting fixed on the side of the road anyway. i keep a bottle of each fluid my car takes, and several trinkets designed to bypass or otherwise rig up my ride to get me home. it always eats me that i only have one spare tire, but really how many times have you needed two?    but then i tell myself, you don't need it till its too late to get it.
 I'm not paranoid. I'm just aware of what can happen, and what will happen given enough time. 
that is my philosophy for life.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Is this thing on ? -- Am I at the right place ? -- Mane I need a minute !-- Flat tire ? -- I'm too old to have flat tires !-- D.D. she hard on tires !-- Also got a nice scrape all the way down the riders side of the car now too !-- She got a wee bit close to a concrete pillar ! -- She need a newer car !-- I suggested we get a late model car with a blown engine and get her nephew to put an engine in it like he did to the car D.D. drives !-- Dog what U think ? -- He did a good job !-- $500 labor and an ounce of weed as a gratuity !
Pretty sure he'd jump at the chance !--He and his wife have discovered fine weed and can't get that quality  ! -- They were impressed !-- Maybe we do it again except more weed less money ?-- What would be a common midsized 4 door car that I could easily find a car and an engine ? --


----------



## St_Nick

Morning folks.  Sorry about your tire YD,  Glad it was a quick fix.  Been waiting for this day, I am breaking ground on my garage today.  Since I have given up my nomadic ways I have decided I can't live without a garage.  

Listening to Laura Bell Bundy and Having some Joe with my morning Dube.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning Keef.  In this hollar we call that bartering.  I barter for everything.  I rebuilt a distributer for a guy the other day for the 16 ft timbers I need for my garage, traded weed for labor on my roof job.  Who needs money?  Now if the power company just took cannabis for payment!


----------



## Keef

That's what I'm talking about Nick !-- U got a nice stash of fine weed and no money ? -- U ain't really broke !
U know the people around U better than I do !-- Things will loosen up around here one day !-- The few times I have turned loose some weed - I attribute it to a contact I have on the west coast ! -- I don't even know any pot farmers !-- I am thinking about a car and engine deal like that !-- Boy if he only knew the truth !-- I don't trust his wife so that's my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## Keef

The po-po around here got a special task force and if they make a bust for weed that is not Mexican brickweed it goes to them !-- They are task with following it back to the source !-- I don't like it !-- Ain't turning loose nothing that ain't going far away from me !


----------



## yarddog

i don't share much at all. i always try to keep the appearance of this weed costing me a lot of money, so when i share, i am as stingy as i would be if i had hard earned retail price $ in it. 
keef, i would recommend a four door honda, an accord or a four door civic. there are thousands in junkyards across each state. i own three honda's. a 1994, 1996, 2005. each one is a great car. i scored the 2005 with 150,000 miles, just had the major maintenance done at the honda dealer. gets 38 mpg with ice cold ac. $3,500. i could not pass it up.   hell, just ten years ago, you could buy a brand new base model civic for 10 grand.the times have changed
 the 1996 has over 450,000 miles. and it still has the original transmission and engine. still returning 28 mpg too. 
you can find an engine for 400 bucks or so


----------



## Keef

Show and tell ?
Some pics my stoned self took !- I don't remember what's  what ! 

View attachment 20170607_093143-1-1.jpg


View attachment 20170607_093201-1.jpg


View attachment 20170607_093233-1.jpg


View attachment 20170607_093255-1.jpg


View attachment 20170607_093529-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

That one with 2 buds in it is the sisters -- GDP-X-B.R. in front and The White -x- Black Rose !-- 
The others ? -- I do not remember who is who !


----------



## Keef

Dog I'll look at those Hondas thanks !-- She what D.D. thinks !


----------



## Keef

Yo Dog when we have to pay top dollar for some of that west coast weed and have it shipped to a prohibition state -- Dam right it's  precious !-- That's my story and I'm sticking to it !-- They do grow fine weed out there !


----------



## St_Nick

I don't know anybody around here that don't smoke but then I don't associate with very many peeps either.  Back in my outlaw days I didn't trust anybody. Now, in a year and a half, less then 3 people have been in my house.  I pay with weed based on 400 an oz.  People seem to think thats a pretty good deal but then this is a prohibition  state


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone :48:


----------



## Keef

What up Bud ?
Nick I been valuing mine too low !-- Fine weed is scarce in prohibition states !-- In Austin where there is more good  weed since they introduce the catch and release program !-- Caught with less than 2 oz. U get a ticket ---Weed goes for about $60 a quarter ounce for fine weed !-- Bout the same in Houston !


----------



## Kraven

Dunno if i already checked in so here I am ....again ??


----------



## Keef

Does it really matter Kraven ?  What if U did check in and no one remembers then were U really here ? -- I'm not !-- Sent my doppelganger instead !


----------



## Keef

Texas busting at the seams with cheap Mexican brick weed so prices are lower here !


----------



## St_Nick

Around here brickweed goes for 200. an oz.,  40 an 1/8th.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Brickweed half that here or less !


----------



## Keef

Know the right person it can cost $600 a pound !-- That is not just for one pound though !-- U got to take the brick !-- We got a high po-po to civilian ratio !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC.


----------



## St_Nick

I can't smoke that stuff, makes me cough up a lung.  I put a lot of effort in the drying and curing so my stuff usually smokes pretty good.  The comment I get most often is "Damn,  thats a smooth toke!"  I still cough but not like I would with crap weed.


----------



## Keef

Weed Independence is the only way ! -- Grow it yourself -- and U never run out !-- At one time I figured when people in prohibition states get a taste of good weed they ain't gonna want that brickweed !-- I live close to the border and considered trying to find a way to do some kind of extraction on that stuff clean it up and sell it back to them at a profit but !-- I ain't got time or the desire to do that anymore !-- I used to think in quanity! -- Some how along the way it changed to quality !
But turning a dollar is the American way ?


----------



## Keef

U know what I said about $600 a lb. if U know the right person ? -- U get it for that price from the wrong person -- They just gonna take your money and put U in a shallow grave somewhere !--Weed ain't  glamorous  or anything every deal could be your last! -- So I be down with weed independence !


----------



## Kraven

There was no weed violence prior to the Colombians getting into the game in the 70's. Us ol hippies just dont seem to have them kinda issues keef


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven said:


> There was no weed violence prior to the Colombians getting into the game in the 70's. Us ol hippies just dont seem to have them kinda issues keef



You obviously didn't go through the 70's in these Hills.  Rednecks up here take your money then take your life.


----------



## Keef

I know Kraven ! -- Things were different then !-- Now the violence is really bad !-- I've said before I want to fly again one day but it's not now !-- They got that silver or lead question and I don't want to be forced to do stuff ! -- Kinda like Nick and his independent hillbilly thing -- I just mostly want to be left alone but there's  some things draw they attention and they come talk to U !-- That ain't good !-- If a fellow was down here growing dank and the cartels found out they come see U !-- Some smarta** peacock down here this close to the border start making tetraploid marijuana plants they'd hunt him down ! -- I have had NO success in that project !-- I have been thinking about a better house gun for self defense !-- What would be the chances of a guy laying hands on one them Squad Assault Weapons ?-- With single shot - 3 round burst and full rock and roll  with the belt feed ? -- I think I be wanting one !


----------



## umbra

If you need full rock n roll with some concealment I would suggest glock 18. The 100 round clip is a bit hard to conceal though.

https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpx8ovP0kTk


----------



## Keef

I'm talking about a gun for a hardened fixed defensive position ! --I got the rest covered !-- Well there is something in 40 mm. I'd like to have but U ain't post to have them !


----------



## Keef

I better do the public service announcement again just in case someone doesn't know !-- Early 70's ? I was a cop !-- Military Policeman !-- They taught me stuff they probably shouldn't have !


----------



## Keef

Been thinking about the Stoner Ranch again lately that's  what's up with the gun talk ! -


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Been thinking about the Stoner Ranch again lately that's  what's up with the gun talk ! -



 After hearing about your Stone Ranch me and the old lady started seriously looking at places In BC  I want to grow me some outdoor Pinetrees some of these boys are pulling 20 to 30 pounds off one plant  I told her I'm not asking for much roughly 2 acres a little more would be nice and if I can't have that then I want  A beach house with a double car garage  looks like it could happen before the end of the summer the only part of this whole deal I don't like is I'm going to have to find a renter for my Calgary house I hate renters they always f--- around  but then again I think giving up all the stress of this city is going to be nice I'm so sick of hearing helicopters and police sirens  I told the wife I don't even care if the property has a train driving through it it's got to be better than this


----------



## yarddog

i don't mind a train.  i have a few tracks nearby. one is a direct line to the coast. busy


----------



## Keef

I am not allowed to express myself fully on this matter but U pay insurance year after year and what do U get ?-- I would perfer a check !


----------



## Keef

Bud they got this Texas Veterans Land Program --10 acres or more  Gauranteed very low interest rate and very little or  no down payment !-- The government gonna hook me up like that with a place to grow I'd be a fool to pass it up !-- We got to spend a year or so fixing our credit !- I looked at  some real estate on line in the area I'm thinking of !-- Found plenty 3 bedroom homes on 10 acres or more for about $85,000 !-- Don't know about real estate prices elsewhere but that's  a bargain to me !-- Maybe 2 hours from the beach house !-- I can do that !-- Weed gonna pay for it anyway !


----------



## umbra

I lived across the street from a firehouse. The first few times the alarm went off I jumped out of bed. After awhile, I'd just roll over and go back to sleep.


----------



## Keef

Growing weed outside again -- Nope !-- No outside grow for me !---- Wild Pollen !-- Don't have it everywhere but if it's  around it'll get U everytime !


----------



## Keef

I wasn't saying nothing about fire Umbra !


----------



## Kraven

AHHHHHHHHH its' raining in my dining room *** !!!


----------



## Keef

Kraven get in the attic the drain to the drip pan for your central air unit maybe plugged and overflowing !-- Easy fix !-- Clear the drain !-- U on your own with the repair !


----------



## Keef

The mighty B.B. King in da house !-- Umbra she keep giving and I keep taking !-- Any idea how old she is now ? -- Got to be over 2 years ?-- Anybody got B.B. seed from me this they Momma ! 

View attachment 20170607_155747-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yes I defoliate !--I strip the fan leaves with about a week left this is what they look like !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, Sorry to hear about the water Kravens. Going to get ready and Get another box going in Veg. Fill it with clones to hold on to.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef you told me once BB King Will get big. You right about that. Pretty Plant. 

View attachment 6717bb (Small).jpg


----------



## Kraven

Naw unit it in the hall so no drain pan overflow, thinking my vent cap for the roof might have cracked in the sun and thats where the leak is....rate of rain is over 2" an hr now an no let up in sight, just getting a bit pissed since i still have not started the water repairs from the shower leak....


----------



## Keef

That was my first thought Kraven because it happened to me !-- My drip pan is over the kitchen and the drain plugged once !-- I caught it soon as it started but still got a water stain on the ceiling around light fixture! -- U know there's a problem when water starts coming out the kitchen light fixture !-- We like 95 degrees without the heat index !-- While ago I saw a coyote chasing a rabbit -- and they was both walking !
Like hell hot out there !
Hippy B.B. be what U want her to be! -She'd grow huge outside I've seen it !-- Yours got that wonderful blueberry smell ? -- Momma does ! -- She grows well for me inside --Not much stretch in bloom --her cuts  roots reliably! -- Good producer !-- I got no complaints !-- I'm pleased with her !-- but some Bud's Strawberry pollen got on her !-- So we got some bastid Strawberry / Blueberry seed !-- Who knows what'll come from dat !--


----------



## Kraven

We getting rain at well over 3" and hour now...last hour we got 6" at the house...well a mile down the road.....raining something fierce today.


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Keef you told me once BB King Will get big. You right about that. Pretty Plant.



 Ain't that the truth she don't mess a round mine was a monster  she was definitely a limb snapper


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> We getting rain at well over 3" and hour now...last hour we got 6" at the house...well a mile down the road.....raining something fierce today.



 I sure hope it's an easy fix like Keef was suggesting  The last thing you needs is this stress in your life after the other water damage


----------



## Kraven

yea fosure, got me kinkled good right now...ol hippy gonna drop by tomorrow and we are gonna try to smoke out a solution.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> yea fosure, got me kinkled good right now...ol hippy gonna drop by tomorrow and we are gonna try to smoke out a solution.



 That's the best way to come up with a solution it works for me every time :48:


----------



## Keef

I haven't looked at the radar lately but it looked to be pulling that humidity off the Gulf and dropping it on U and to the north Kraven !-- We bone dry and hot but have already had our annual rain fall !


----------



## Keef

Thinking about supper !-- I got left over gumbo and ain't nothing wrong with left over gumbo but I been having a hankering for some chili spaghetti! -- With cheese !-- Don't dare me cause I'll do it !


----------



## giggy

Evening folks, hope all are well. Been trying to get back in working shape. Them three months off took there toll. Getting stronger but i over did it a bit today. O well i guess i'll set back and burn another, yall join me. Puff puff pass.


----------



## giggy

Keef and hippy looking good.


----------



## Keef

Got new glass !-- Which one should I try first ? 

View attachment 20170607_193426-1.jpg


----------



## yarddog

morning guys. kraven if you end up needing another hand down the road, let me know. i can come down for a work day if it ends up being something bigger than a two man job. hopefully the roof leak is minor, mine was a few slipped shingles, a little tar and a few new shingles and i was done.   fingers crossed for a simple fix!


----------



## St_Nick

Morning OFC!  May take the pup to the vet today.  Other then that I'm relaxing.  Lets share a fatty


----------



## Kraven

Thanks YD. Up on the roof today, got a few nails poking through, so gonna need to bull all them nails that are backing out, didn't see an obvious sign so will have to call a few roofers to get them to look at it. The ol hippy just had a safety meeting here and we are gonna do the leak repairs on the wall leak this Saturday, that should go well....the roof looks to be more complicated.


----------



## yarddog

dang, hope its not time for a roof.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Sorry I'm late !-- Lost my phone !-- Had to get lit to find it !-- Mane U couldn't beat me and make me roof in the south in da hot summer heat !-- Nope !- Can't do it !-- U don't have a lift and want me to haul bundles of shingles up a ladder to the roof ? -- U MUST BE HIGH !-- I used to be a production welder from 6 am until 2 pm --8 straight -- Then some of us formed a framing crew and framed from the time we got off until dark !-- I still got my 20 ounce framing hammer !-- We didn't have any nail guns !-- Then on the weekend I supplied 3 street dealers and made more than I did at my 2 week jobs ! -- My man rode the caboose of the train from border several times a week and sold me kilos for $90 a pound !-- Good Times !-- Especially when the supply dried up except for me !


----------



## Keef

Something tells me I'm not the only one used to have a triple beam scale !


----------



## Keef

That was during my first marriage !-- I told them at work one time -- I'll work for free just don't make me go home !--


----------



## umbra

morning


----------



## Keef

High Umbra !


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  :spit:&:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- I was gonna say something about this Hoe Berry but I don't remember what it was !-- She a pain to grow !-- 

View attachment 20170608_104526-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Well,  the vet ain't open until tomorrow.  I guess Harley'll just have to suffer another day.  On another note, things are about to get interesting around here.  Both my daughters are coming to visit at the same time and bringing the brood.  Should prove to be interesting keeping the garden on the low-low with 7 kids and 2 adults visiting while the garden is peaking.  

:huh::ccc::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

Good day everyone hope everyone is off to a good start :48:


----------



## Kraven

Roof gonna need some looking at yd, not a good day at the K


----------



## umbra

BB King 

View attachment IMG_0820.JPG


----------



## ness

Hi keef.  Check to see if I have any Hoe Berry.  Nope, I do not have.  If, I remember right I didn't have any luck with that strain.  My White Widow isn't doing so good.  It's not growing.  Going to have to go in and check out the root system.  Something is up.  I want to sneak a plant outside.  I want to get a good yield.  The only thing I have left to do is wash the kitchen floor and I be done for the day.  Yes, kick back and enjoy the rest of the day.  Coffee a bowl yes that will do.


----------



## St_Nick

Don't feel bad Ness, I had 0 luck with the Hoeberry myself.  BB king on the other hand..............  doing well.:48:


----------



## yarddog

howdy ness.  hope your not too wet down there. ya'll got some rain


----------



## ness

Ha keef.  I was wondering if you got washed away with all that rain that went by.  tj and me made it through it.  Didn't get any thunder though.  Cool this morning wish it would stay that way all day.  O:K time to see if I can get any picture to upload.:farm:


----------



## ness

yup Nick that is the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## ness

YD, I made out all right here.  The crop around the house just soaked it up.  Just love the smell of the earth after a nice rain.  Heaven.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Old people take naps sometimes !-- I'm pretty good at it !-- Caps and the Hoe Berry double teamed me !-- Put my old a** down !--


----------



## Keef

So Wake and Bake all over again ?


----------



## Keef

UPS man just brought me a 25 lb bag of dog food - I'm torn !-- I get a real kick out them hauling heavy stuff to my door !--


----------



## umbra

the UPS woman told me be careful those bags of dog food are heavy. Yeah 2 40lbs bags in 1 box. I watched her struggle to drag it to my front door. Then I picked it up with 1 hand, lol.


----------



## Keef

U bad as me Umbra !-- D.D. got that Amozon Prime I think it's called ? --Anyway Free shipping with a competitive price ? -- I'm down with that !-- I got a question !-- I got some blueberry wine I just put in the freezer -- Would any them little blueberry seed still be fertile or would the fermenting have killed them ?
Looks like my little aero tomatoes  gonna be fine and I got some  bell pepper seed drying !-- Maybe grow me a permanent aero produce box !-- Looking for a place to maybe put a tray of baby salad greens !


----------



## umbra

My son was looking at doing hydroponic strawberries. There are commercial hydro farms.


----------



## Keef

Had that on my mind too Umbra !-- Pretty sure I can do aero strawberries -- An everbearing variety might do well ? -- I had half dozen or so patio blueberries before Katrina -- I can grow them on the patio -- I can grow them in aero !-- Most stuff I would just wash the dirt off the roots and put it in an aero basket !-- I was just thinking about a basic veggie salad type grow !-- Things like corn -squash and potatoes are out the question but some fresh veggies and herbs always on hand would not  take much more effort ! --Or take up much room !


----------



## Keef

I know there's some kinda rhyme or reason to this !-- I just can't remember what it is ! 

View attachment 20170608_175302-1.jpg


View attachment 20170608_175311-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Been thinking of some Veggies in the Grow on the sides to.  Basil And Rosemary grown next to Weed. Mrs. Hippy is making Rubens for Supper.  UPS man Bringing me Gallons of Nutrients tomorrow. 33 lbs. I meet Mine at the Driveway. No One get to close to the Door. Fed Ex Come on Saturday. Bring me a Amplifier for Ham Radio.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I've grown basil and rosemary in aero and they clone just fine too !-- They were supposed to ward off the evil borg  ( spidermites) -- They didn't !


----------



## Keef

Hippy I cloned fresh rosemary and basil from the produce section !-- About time to do it again !-- I already keep green onions around all year !-- Might as well !-- I just had so much I said forget this !


----------



## ness

Morning these are what I got going.  Starting with left front, than back.  White Widow, NL2, NL4, BPUxBubbicious, Master Kush and Umbra's Surprise 

View attachment 100_0670.JPG


----------



## ness

This is the White Widow.  I got to check out the root system.  It's not growing. 

View attachment 100_0627.JPG


----------



## ness

NL2 Those spot on the leaf are grey/brown.  The new growth looks a lot better. 

View attachment 100_0632.JPG


----------



## ness

Sorry about the quality of pictures.  My flash does not work.  I was wondering if anyone can tell me about the two yellow thing on the stems that meet the stock? 

View attachment 100_0641.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

ness said:


> Sorry about the quality of pictures.  My flash does not work.  I was wondering if anyone can tell me about the two yellow thing on the stems that meet the stock?



Ness, good morning.  I have 3 of the same growing in my garden right now.  The yellow areas are just "scars" from where you topped I think, hard to tell 'cause of the focus.  Can I ask about your method?  Those speckles are ..... interesting


----------



## St_Nick

I tried to find an example of those scars.. 

View attachment 20170609_075235.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Trying to get my mind right !-- It's sticky fingers day !-- Trimming my least favorite part of growing !-- Half day maybe little more but I still don't like it !
Nick looks like they gonna do U right !-- Sometimes I get cuts that I just call "Stupid Plants" -- Everyone around them doing fine and they be acting like something is wrong ! -- I'm getting an attitude about them 
plants like that -- I have a replacement I throw them out !-- Don't even know what's wrong !-- Some I got no choice but to nurse best I can !-- Like GG #4 -- Could never recover enough to thrive after the bugs !-- Got another one -- Last example of "Bubba's Momma " I got from Rose -- It sit there for months just being barely alive -- It began to slowly recovery and I got that little runt in bloom now sexing ! - So U never know !

Hey Ness !-- This a strange plant and it may be just a scar and it probably is !-- If it ain't hurting the plant the don't worry about it !
Lights be on shortly and I don't think I'm high enough !-I'm liking these new glass pipes !-- I have to confess -- Smoking out a clean glass pipe is new to me !-- U can teach an old dog new tricks !-- My weed got flavors I didn't even know about !-- Where is that Thang?


----------



## Keef

I'm not ready yet !-- Another cup of coffee and a toke or 2 first ? -- U know in aero I can take a plant out a box and examine what's  going on with the roots !-- I've had problem plants with an unhealthy roots -- I have seen in those plants sitting there apparently not growing that they are growing a new root system on bottom even though it looks on top that the plant is doing nothing ! -- I probably got one like I'm talking about ? -- The root system is  damaged by over nute--bugs or something it may abandon it's  old root system and put out new healthy roots if the problem is fixed in  what looks like cloning it's self !-- I don't know lots of stuff but I see stuff with my own eyes and learn! -- Such as thing tiny cuts !-- I didn't know how big they post to be !-- So without knowing it I learned to clone things to small to clone !


----------



## Keef

Big shrimp festival in town this week !-- Wish D.D. was here maybe we'd go !-- The food arena will read like  what Bubba Gump said !-- If U can do it with shrimp somebody be selling it !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. It rained yesterday and cooled everything off. Looks like it might rain again. Chopping the garden tomorrow.


----------



## Budlight

It rained pretty hard here last night to Umbra  when i came and checked on the flower room this morning my 4 x 8 flood and drain tray was a quarter of the way filled good thing I have the plants double bucketed so they didn't soak up any of that nasty rain water I wanted to go with an automated watering system but that's  definitely not the way I wanted to go about it  looks like I'll be joining Kraven on the roof repair  Game today  hope everyone is off to a good start to day  happy Friday everyone :48:


----------



## yarddog

please dont say anything about my roof.  last thing i need is a leak too


----------



## ness

Morning, I forgot to log out early this morning.  

Nick, I use fox farm fertilizer grow big 6-4-4, 1/2 the mix up dose for veg.  Every third watering.  Under T5's.  It's the NL that has the spots on leaf.  I sure hate that this is happening.


----------



## Keef

Break time !-- U can't trim and smoke at the same time !
Ness -- I forgot to log out this morning too so shot me !-- Don't be talking about roofs it's bad luck !-- Gonna come in 3s !-- Kraven --Bud -- Who else ? -- It's a full moon too !-- Somebody else gonna have a roof  problem !-- Not it !
Where's  my pipe I can't type and smoke !


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> the UPS woman told me be careful those bags of dog food are heavy. Yeah 2 40lbs bags in 1 box. I watched her struggle to drag it to my front door. Then I picked it up with 1 hand, lol.



why didn't you help her? One hand, 80 pounds? holy cow!

Good morning, still just being buds slave, done with a smile if i am stoned only....so you know what a girl needs to do.

I make the best egg sandwich in the world, my son in law tells me all the time.. so i make one for bud... he has modifications on the best egg sandwich in the world.  I hope he lives thru this sprain.


----------



## yarddog

i have been craving a cold corn beef sandwich with thick sliced cucumber. salt, pepper, and a little mayo.
edit, first post said bean, not beef


----------



## Keef

I don't know about that Dog !-- but ain't nothing wrong with some cornbread !-- Fried bologna and onion I'm down! -- 
Rose -- Stay high !-- Real high ! -- I'm an Egg sandwich master myself ! -- My simplest is just 2 scrambled eggs with cheese on bread toasted in the skillet -- and miracle whip ! -- Or a scrambled egg omelet sandwich with with ham and pimento cheese ?
Did I say trimming ain't my favorite part of growing ? -- Cause it ain't !


----------



## Keef

Around here a breakfast sandwich is whatever U want - Wrapped in a tortilla !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i just cut the food critic's hair and i am the only one bleeding,, that is a good thing. Bud is a peach,  just a perfectionist peach.


----------



## yarddog

oops, that should have said, corn beef, not corn bean.    and i dont even have spell check, so i the fault lie's with me. haha


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man that sounds much better YD, love a good Reuben.


----------



## Keef

Nothing wrong with a Ruben but it's not my favorite !-- I was just right down the road from New Orleans !
They make poboys piled high  with Fried crawfish - oysters -- shrimp -- your choice !- Roast pork whatever !
 -- They good O.K. ?


----------



## Keef

Rose how's your blood pressure today ?


----------



## Rosebud

should I check Keef, hold on. oh oh 150/76


----------



## Keef

Rose I got a system for controlling my BP  !-- I quit checking it !--Some people make they blood pressure go up by worrying about they blood pressure !-- I'm a firm believer that sometimes ignorance is bliss !-- All my counts and stuff are great !-- Don't believe it ? -- Just ask me !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> why didn't you help her? One hand, 80 pounds? holy cow!
> 
> Good morning, still just being buds slave, done with a smile if i am stoned only....so you know what a girl needs to do.
> 
> I make the best egg sandwich in the world, my son in law tells me all the time.. so i make one for bud... he has modifications on the best egg sandwich in the world.  I hope he lives thru this sprain.



I honestly didn't know what it was, lol. She caught me completely off guard by delivering it on a Sunday. My son ordered it but forgot to mention it to me. I carry 2 5 gal buckets of water all the time. Arm strength is pretty good, back not so good. 3 rambunctious dogs trying to break down the security door to get to the postal worker, I actually had my hands full, lol.


----------



## Keef

I hate hauling water !


----------



## Rosebud

It was none of my business, i was just wondering, you have very good reasons.. The dogs going crazy is one. Mine would try to get the delivery person too. So 2 5 gallons is 60 pounds? wow no wonder you can do it.  Good for you umbra.Please excuse my rude question.

Keef, it is 130/68 now..


----------



## Keef

If I ain't hauling water I'm hauling 5 gallons of wine to the freezer !-! Blueberry wine I down from 5 gallons to 2 gallons -- It'll be in a gallon Glass jug by nightfall !-- I'm need another case of bottles !--  Yo UPS man !-- bring me another case of wine bottles !-- Wait !--I be needing a case them quart mason jars too !-- He got a valid reason not to like me !-- Don't bother me a bit !


----------



## Keef

I think keeping the dogs from jumping her a** was pretty gentlemanly to me !-- He could got the box while the dogs chased her up a tree ? -- U know that wouldn't be right !-- Funny but not right !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> It was none of my business, i was just wondering, you have very good reasons.. The dogs going crazy is one. Mine would try to get the delivery person too. So 2 5 gallons is 60 pounds? wow no wonder you can do it.  Good for you umbra.Please excuse my rude question.
> 
> Keef, it is 130/68 now..



Not to quibble about it, but.......1 gallon of water weighs about 8.3454 pounds so that would be 83.5 lbs approximately.


----------



## Keef

Oh my poor hands ? -- I ain't wanting to hear that no more Umbra ! -- No wonder they messed up ! -- I got one those big black boxes I use for RO water storage !-- Once a week I take 2-- 5 gallon buckets --One at a time --into bloom to start a fresh box -- about 20 ft !-- I would use one my pumps by I have to measure it for nutes !-- I empty a harvested box by taking mop buckets  full of water to house and patio plants -- Throw it on the back yard or last resort down the drain !-- Depends on how I feel !-- I got an old pump -- a water hose adapter --and a plan to quit hauling water !


----------



## Kraven

Yup, grew up hauling two doubles of water down to the dog pen....finally made dad tie into the hose bib so i could run PVC down there....totin water makes you manly


----------



## St_Nick

Sorry guys, been to the vet with Harley then I needed  a nap.  That guys a jacka$$ and I mean the vet.  Needlessly hurt my dog and left him oozing blood.  (Impacted anus gland , take it from there) sent me home with antibiotics and said come back in a week.


----------



## umbra

Sorry to hear that Nick.


----------



## Keef

Nick need a fatty fast and some edibles !-- Give Harley some too !-- Just for the record !- If U tell a dentist "We ain't gonna hurt each other are we ?"-- U get kicked out the dentist office !-- Tell that vet Harley won't bite U -- but I will !-- No man that just get U kicked out the vet office !-- Sometimes seems like all we can do is get pissed off !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe some bud porn will distract U from your anger Nick !

On the left is Plush Berry --x--Strawberry Desiel 
On the right is GDP -x- BPU !
Then there's this little ole Thang called Nurse Larry ! 

View attachment 20170609_141134-1.jpg


View attachment 20170609_141414-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I am going to give him the antibiotics but an accuaintance told me about a different vet so I think we'll go him next week.  If I have to go back to that guy I be taking my .45!:48:

Ness, I grow in dirt but after 4 wks. I start to supplement with Alaska brand liquid nutes.  I noticed nurse larry don't seem to like a heavy dose so she's getting half now.


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks man,  I needed it. 
Here is Umbra surprise at day 21 

View attachment 20170609_075102.jpg


----------



## Keef

Best get your mind off it Nick !-- 
Well I got one little one little Widow left to take !-- I thought !-- I started putting dates on my boxes when I moved them to bloom !-- date on 2 boxes say 4/10 !-- I don't know what my stoned a** was thinking !-- Anyway tommorrow  is the 10 --Day 60 !--I'm not finished trimming yet !- I spread it out over a couple days ?-- If it was taken a day late ? --U don't tell I won't !-- I want the harvest but I don't want to trim !


----------



## St_Nick

Do like I do.  Take a little at a time.  Sometimes I take a couple of days to cut and trim a single plant.  When they are done hanging I nip 'em off the stem and straight into a jar.


----------



## St_Nick

Nurse Larry  at 28 days 

View attachment 20170609_160500.jpg


----------



## Keef

I do take my time trimming Nick !-- That's  another reason I kinda like my midgets !-- It don't take that long to trim one !-- Then maybe I take a break stretch get another toke or 2 then take another plant !-- It would be easy to get these varieties confused if I lost a tag so when I cut a plant down I fasten a label to the stalk !-- The hang it like U say !-- My humidity in the grow room runs around 45-50 % seems to dry nice hanging there !-- Still working out this jarring and aging stuff !-- It's not like they got a little pop up thing like turkeys that says -- I'm done put me in a jar !


----------



## Keef

Called in my trim team !-- D.D. be in Sunday !


----------



## umbra

I started on my plants today as well. I'm doing a defoliation of the plants, then I will take the whole plant and hang them for a week or so. I might have a couple more plants than you guys though.


----------



## Keef

Maybe a few Cuz ! -- One thing is for sure -- I won't be hanging out with Umbra to help trim !-- I feel bad for U Cuz !-- I don't even want to think about that much trim alone !--


----------



## umbra

It normally takes 4 experienced trimmers 6 to 10 hours and costs $1K- $1.4K. I figure it will take me a week at 8 to 10 hrs/day.


----------



## St_Nick

I get bored with trimming.  I start off all gung ho but pretty soon I'm ready for a break Come July 1'st  I'll be trimming for a month


----------



## Keef

Gotta take my socks off and do some math !-- U got me thinking real hard about stripping the fan leaves and turning all but some for the house into hash !-- Then oil to fill the carts and wholesale them !-- I needs to know percentage of value it cost to trim ? -- If I have to grow 20% more to avoid trimmers it might be worth it just to avoid the hassle !-- Plus seems I could still keep the pharm hid !-- Avoid the hassle and the exposing the pharms location to trimmers ? -- They been hunting me too long for me to say oh joy the laws has changed !-- Hey look everyone this is where my pharm is !-- I ain't like that !-- No need for anyone to see the pharm I don't know !


----------



## Keef

Nick breaking up the trimming was part of why I went to this 8 part rotation !-- I trim a little every week instead of getting slammed after a whole room turn over !-- When I take a box the last weeks harvest is about dry enough to jar !-- Trying to work me out a dam production system down here !-- I been at that place where U got a good outside grow about ready to harvest one day --then the next day U got stumps !
Then U have to wait a year for another chance !-- Nope! -- I ain't playing that no more !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Rose, I'm sorry I burn NL.  I am heart broken.  I think I fertilized to soon.  The next time I start a grow.  I think I will start 1/2 organic.  I guess anyway you go you have to learn the ropes.  I'm dreaming of a frosty grow.


----------



## ness

Hi Nick.  Are you a water farmer?  I still don't have the right system set up.  I got to stay on it all the time.  Open this widow.  Maybe a door.  I need that output fan installed in the ceil.


----------



## ness

:bong2: Wish I could fine my bong, I have two and they just up and disappeared.  Keef, how are you liking your glass pipes?


----------



## Keef

Ness I wish I could help but aero is all I know anymore !-- Not much guessing !- I know what will work for me but what I do does limit my plant size ! -- So I just use more small plants instead of a few bigger ones !
Might be a problem for some but I can grow several varieties in one box !-- Got a nice variety jarred !-- Only thing is I like them all !


----------



## Keef

Loving the glass pipes Ness !-- D.D. coming in Sunday for a few days !- She excited to get her the one she had delivered here too !-- She had also ordered some kind of glass pipe cleaning solution works great !-- I woulda just used Everclear!


----------



## ness

Out of six plants I got three that are doing O:K.  I still don't know if they are girls.  Will see.  If I end up with just one.  I going scrog it.  Have a good Evening OFC.


----------



## Keef

Ness I got one Bubba's Momma plant I'm sexing and no more seed !--If it is a boy I'm outta luck !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Loving the glass pipes Ness !-- D.D. coming in Sunday for a few days !- She excited to get her the one she had delivered here too !-- She had also ordered some kind of glass pipe cleaning solution works great !-- I woulda just used Everclear!



alcohol and coarse salt


----------



## St_Nick

ness said:


> Hi Nick.  Are you a water farmer?  I still don't have the right system set up.  I got to stay on it all the time.  Open this widow.  Maybe a door.  I need that output fan installed in the ceil.



I am strictly a dirt farmer.  Here's my secret formula now that I buy everything. I grow in a mixture of: 
2 parts organic potting soil
1 part peat moss
bag of perlite as apropriate
vermiculite the same
1 cup lime per 80 lbs mixture above
2 cups bone meal 
2 cups blood meal
1/2 cup sulphur
1/2 cup epsom salts 
2 cups of worm castings

I mix this stuff up in a 25 gallon tote which holds about 80 lbs, hence the measurements.
All of this stuff is available between Wal-nart, Tractor Supply and Lowes, which is what I have available right now.  I try and let it cook for a minute before I use it but sometimes I go right to it.  I place seedlings in this straight away and up pot twice on the way to flower.  Only after flower do I start to supplement them.  The Alaska brand supplements I mentioned are liquid and I use them usually starting about the 4th week of flower by mixing one capful of each in a gallon of water.  They will get that once a week and also 2 tablespoons of molassas onece a week.  About every 2 weeks I give 'em a teaspoon of epsom salt in the water just to keep 'em happy.


----------



## Keef

Umbra that's what I was guessing !-- Smells like alcohol got crystals in it !-- D.D. be shopping and she see something she just order it for me to see what I think !-- I don't know these things !-- Closest I ever had to a glass pipe is a plastic bong I got high and stepped on !-- Plastic don't come back from that !-- Most all the pipes I ever had I made !


----------



## St_Nick

Some things I have learned the hard way some I read & some I grew up with but here's what i know.  Dirt is easiest, even a doofus can grow something in dirt.  Aero like Keef does is probably the fastest, and pretty forgiving for having pumps and such.  5 gal buckets DWC is the easiest water farming and flood and drain the most productive.

There is no substitute for lights when it comes to growing.  My hps produce massive yields but lotsa heat. The leds are better at quality bud but don't produce as much quantity and are color specific.  A flowering spectrum light and a vegging spectrum light are better (and more powerful) then one that does both.

Lastly, If you want quality bud, keep your flowering room below 80 degrees at the point under the lights.  I can tell you this was the thig I addressed last and the thing that made the biggest difference in quality.  I hope this helps you out.  Just ask if you need anything else.:farm:


----------



## Keef

Nick I don't think I could add anything !-- Except there are many ways to the Dank and none of them is the wrong way ! -- We all got to adapt our grow to our own circumstances !


----------



## Keef

Nick that veg and bloom light spectrum is what I was talking about wanting to build my own light boards for my Mars Hydro LEDs -- 300 watt light and U turn veg or bloom off  --U got a 150 watt light !-- I run only the veg side in veg the blast them with both bloom and veg in bloom !-- It's not perfect but it's the best I can do for now !-- Ideally all 300 watts would be bloom spectrum or veg !-- I got a bunch of these Mars so I be recycling the frames drivers and such soon as I can make my own light boards or find another way to adapt tbe frames to those cobb leds or something !-- LEDs are the future but they not perfect yet !


----------



## Keef

I just got tired of paying for electricity that got turned into some light and lots of heat -- Then U pay more money for power to run an AC to cool it back down !-- Like the money pit !-- I'm not getting massive yields but I kinda like the quality !-- That frost ain't lying !-- So if it ain't broke don't fix it ?-- I can work with them !-- Aero ? -- Just simply copied that first aerocloner I bought on a larger scale and added water pharming  nutes !--Ain't hard !


----------



## St_Nick

You gots that right about the power switches.  I'm on my 4th grow in the setup now & I feel like I've finally began to nail it.  Now I need to switch over to flood and drain and I'll really be having fun.  :vap-Bong_smoker:  I get a real charge out of finding what works and what don't.  I noticed them green flies in my grow room today so I guess its time to start sweating the bugs.


----------



## Keef

I need to spread some them yellow sticky things around and see what kinda bugs be flying around !-- The bugs will come knocking sooner or later !-- Can't wish them away so I'll have to fight them and win !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. My Grandma and Uncles, And My Favorite Aunt Rolled into town today. Had a Wonderful Family Dinner, Set my Uncle up with some Hippy grown. Time for Bed.  Going to spend tomorrow with them. Catch ya all later.


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> The leds are better at quality bud but don't produce as much quantity and are color specific.



I run an F3 spectrum 460nm -720nm and I veg and flower under the same spectrum. In a 4x4 footprint I pull 1.5 -2 lb's easily...of quality bud. Thats 1.75 + grams per watt. I also grow that quality weight with less than 500w of actual draw and zero heat. 

Just pointing out that LED's are changing very fast and the tech is simply going to eventually push HID lighting down to second tier. The LED's will eventually way out perform HID lighting and will be cheaper on the front and back end. 

The tech was rushed to market in the hopes of making a buck and the products were not ready, so to make a product that did work, your looking at 1500 per fixture....not sustainable for the home grower. That also caused a lot of people to loose faith in LED very quickly, sadly some will never try the newer gen of products and will forever hold a misconception about LED's.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C !-- Ugh !-- 
Kraven I'm pretty sure U right about LEDs-- I've seen big improvements in them since I got my first one about 3 years ago !-- It would have been nice if I could have learned how to use LEDs or run aero one thing at a time but No -- I just had to jump in !-- I'm just now feeling like I got a handle on understanding things a little better !
Kraven runs professional style LEDs-- I run off the shelf lights and don't even know what an f-2 spectrum is !-- I got a lot to learn before I step up to those kind of high dollar lights but maybe one day !
Where my pipe !


----------



## Keef

My only complaint about the Mars Hydro is the light board and the spectrum they produce !-- They compromised so U could veg and bloom under different spectrums !-- The compromise hurts the lights outcome !-- I want to use the whole 300 watts for veg or for bloom !-- I gotta build or buy new light boards 
That are bloom or veg specific !-- Now Kraven throw a monkey wrench into that plan -- Veg and Bloom under an F-2 spectrum ? -- So now I gotta research and find out if my Mars Hydro can be adapted to an F-2 spectrum !-- Whatever da hell that means !-- One day I want that kind of weight with the quality I can get now !-- For now I just plug away in the trenches making my mistakes and learning !


----------



## Keef

That's a 2 inch foam aero collar !-- Somebody  shoulda told me U can't root cuts this small taken this late !
I don't know the rules !
Dat's da Snow Desiel ! 

View attachment 20170610_075332.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone, I hope you all have an awesome day.  I am fishing and canoeing today.

Kraven,  You are right of course but $1500 per fixture?  Gimme a break.  Us poor old retirees can't afford lights like that.  I have never stopped to calculate grams per watt but I don't grow to sell just for personal use and self gratification.  I average about 4 -6 oz of bud per indica plant and anywhere from 4 - 12 oz per sativa plant, depending on the plant and of course how long I veg first...

I never figured out how to measure grams per watt because  so many things figure into the final outcome, primarily time in veg.  If you veg under 400 watts for 4 weeks you don't get nearly the yield as you would if you veg for 6 weeks under the same watts.  Therefore how do you honestly measure grams per watt?  A better measure would be pennies of power per gram but nobody does that.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I missed that day in math class Nick but that would be good to know !-- That would be what they call the bottom line !-- How much is it worth and how much did it cost to grow it !-- My Mars Hydro cost me about $150 ish -- So I could buy 10 for the cost of one of Kraven's lights !-- I stick with what I got ! -- They ain't perfect but neither am I !-- Plus sometimes I break sheet !-- I don't need to be breaking no $1,500 light !


----------



## Keef

One of my complete box -pump -light units-- which is about half a square yard/meter-  cost me a little over $200 each !-- Call it $450  a square yard/meter ? --Add water nutes and power and U got an expandable grow system !


----------



## Keef

I got 12 of them grow box units --4 in veg feed 8 in bloom on a weekly rotation !-- This gonna work just fine for me-- for now !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Bought some Super greens at GNC--  check out that label!  Says, "amazing grass!"  They just don't know!  I got some amazing grass! 

View attachment 20170609_170257.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

And, after all this time I am finding that our original White Widow is a great smoke. Of all the strains we have, the Widow is on my top 3 list!  The other 2 came from Rose & Umbra.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all! nice to see you DD.  Nice posts up there St Nick. 

I got the garden planted without Bud's help, pretty proud of myself, pretty sore this morning.  I put 6 in the ground and so far looks like 3 in pots,, Valentines haven't sexed yet.  Burr 47 degrees here this morning... WHAT?  

Got my nutes on line.  Trying a new product, i will let you know how it works.


----------



## Keef

D.D. in da house !-- U go to bed now !-- I got your Widow ! -- I finally got that Bubba's Momma to bloom and she looks a lot like a girl to me !-- No hair yet but it's  a good bet in my book !


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !


----------



## Keef

Gonna get some seed wet later to a variety called "Bell Pepper " !-- See if it we grow well in aero !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Here in Cali, many large warehouse growers are stepping up to LED. The biggest argument I have heard about LEDs is that commercial growers aren't using them. If they were any good commercial growers would be using them. Well they are. It looks like veg is the most common and flowering with DE HPS. Recently saw a video of a new warehouse set up and they were installing 500 LEDs and 100 DE. This is a serious investment.


----------



## umbra

just popped a bunch more beans


----------



## umbra

https://thesacredplant.com/docuseries/?WickedSource=Email&WickedID=else&oprid=1297


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone :48:


----------



## Budlight

I sure hope my new license come soon so it will switches me from 49 to 98 so I can crack some more   I have 35 new beans sitting there waiting to be cracked :48:


----------



## Keef

I be waiting for my license too !-- Bud --D.D. be in tommorrow if nothing goes wrong U gonna have strawberry seed coming your way Monday or Tuesday !-- There is  just too much alphabet and names in it's genealogy so I just been calling it the Strawberry !-- Up to U to name it or something dude !-- I get with U to double check the 411 before I ship them ! -- U only got 35 seed ? -- No I think U got more than that !


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm still finding the occasional seed from your boy's visit !-- Not as many as there could have been !-- Not nearly the unintended seed I had last time pollen was around but I didn't tear bud apart looking for seed except for the little Strawberry mom I meant to have seed !-- I'm send U some his bastid chillin !
I'm sure I'll find a few here and there as I get into the weed !-- Some the Strawberry and some the seed from crossing him on Umbra's B.B. King !-- Got a couple off the White Indica out the house of Umbra got my interest up !-- No telling what else gonna show up but at least it's not "seedy" just the occasional  seed surprise !


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud --Giggy --Anyone ya'll that still work some steel -- U know I used to do R&D as a young man ? -- Anyway -- The first step in R&D is identifying a problem or potential problem and build something that addresses that issue !-- I see a growing problem gonna need to be solved and I'm high enough to not care !
UPS and all the shipping companies having a online boom !-- Everything comes in boxes !-- I got a stack in my garage that I can't get into the recycling bin fast enough so they building up !-- I need a new household appliance !-- One that shreds these boxes --sprays a binder such as paraffin or even the stuff they use on particle board and the like !-- A machine that shreds paper - cardboord and even yard waste --compacts it into fireplace logs or something else useful! -- I was building aluminum extrusion dies when I was 17 years old on a Bridgeport milling machine !-- I know it can be done ! -- Use molten waste plastic as a binder and make more permanent items like telephone poles or whatever !--


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got my coffee and a bowl, it's time for Wake and Bake.:bong2:


----------



## ness

St_Nick said:


> Some things I have learned the hard way some I read & some I grew up with but here's what i know. Dirt is easiest, even a doofus can grow something in dirt. Aero like Keef does is probably the fastest, and pretty forgiving for having pumps and such. 5 gal buckets DWC is the easiest water farming and flood and drain the most productive.
> 
> There is no substitute for lights when it comes to growing. My hps produce massive yields but lotsa heat. The leds are better at quality bud but don't produce as much quantity and are color specific. A flowering spectrum light and a vegging spectrum light are better (and more powerful) then one that does both.
> 
> Lastly, If you want quality bud, keep your flowering room below 80 degrees at the point under the lights. I can tell you this was the thig I addressed last and the thing that made the biggest difference in quality. I hope this helps you out. Just ask if you need anything else.:farm:


Thank You Nick for all the neat information.  I fine it very useful.  Got to write it down. :48:


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> Good morning everyone, I hope you all have an awesome day.  I am fishing and canoeing today.
> 
> Kraven,  You are right of course but $1500 per fixture?  Gimme a break.  Us poor old retirees can't afford lights like that.  I have never stopped to calculate grams per watt but I don't grow to sell just for personal use and self gratification.  I average about 4 -6 oz of bud per indica plant and anywhere from 4 - 12 oz per sativa plant, depending on the plant and of course how long I veg first...
> 
> I never figured out how to measure grams per watt because  so many things figure into the final outcome, primarily time in veg.  If you veg under 400 watts for 4 weeks you don't get nearly the yield as you would if you veg for 6 weeks under the same watts.  Therefore how do you honestly measure grams per watt?  A better measure would be pennies of power per gram but nobody does that.:vap-Bong_smoker:



I wasn't aiming to be right and tried to make a point of the fact that 1500 a fixture is nowhere near the price point for the smaller growers. I do not grow for profit or to sell, I provide meds for more than just myself, it's a veteran thing here locally. 

As far as grams per watt, it is a very useful tool to measure usable weight in a grow. I know if you use a 1K HPS lamp your pulling 1K while I have a light thats rated ~1100w in comparison that only pulls 500w. It just costs me a little more than 50% less to run my light, therefore I am saving money and being more economical. Very much pennies of power per gram 

That was what I was trying to say man, i sure hope I didn't kinkle anyone up. If given enough time the LED's like I run now will be dirt cheap because the new better models will have long replaced them.


----------



## Keef

Hope U don't think I was dis-ing your lights Kraven !-- Wish I had them and with time I may !-- U keep doing what U do !-- I ain't nothing but envious !-- U break the new tech trail and I'll follow along eventually !-- No doubt what U doing is where we headed !-- I got lots to learn before I step up to that level !-- The way I see it--  U a college grad grower and I'm still in high school !


----------



## Kraven

No not at all keef, I just sometimes dont get things out right, and it causes needless confusion


----------



## Keef

No Kraven !-- Confusion is my gig !-- It's what I do ! --

 Nightshade !-- Wouldn't have it if I didn't listen Kraven !-- She gonna be wit me long time !-- Giggy send me some that pollen from that 88g13 hp or what ever that male U looking for U think my princess here would be an acceptable mom for your Nightshade project ? 

View attachment 20170610_151350-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

She sure looks happy man, I'd hit her with it then f2 the beans and look for expression in the males and females and move forward from there. I got some NS on the way here now and i'm about to get started myself so feel free to give it a go, you may find something different in there and go a whole different way making a name for yourself too


----------



## Keef

Kraven I haven't even had it in a pipe !-- U got it covered no problem !-- I run her a few cycle and see if any plan develops but Mane I'm all about the one plant !-- Not really interested in trying to out breed others with a much better foundation !-- She will be a part of my tetra project! -- Who knows she may be the first to genetically double in the right way for me ? -- I'll be using Waldo my BBSL male so who knows ?- I will after all be trying to force an unnatural accident !-Maybe she be the Momma of my Green Grail ? -- Not to be confused with others idea of a green grail !-- I don't give a flip about a variety just single plants ! --Until then I grow and learn !--


----------



## Kraven

I think it's good breeding stock if you find the right pheno and if you didn't hit it with the dust from giggy it would be a shame. This project will take me many years and it's a good foundation imho if you like what both bring to the table.


----------



## St_Nick

Kraven ole buddy I spend my days sometimes looking in on your bunker.  I appreciate everything you say and agree on most. I'd love to have a setup like yours. I follow the growmouse dude on youtube who is always developing new leds and playing with spectrum and whatnot..... always trying to improve.  He recently build a couple of lights which kinda mimic the ones you run.  I have just been dabbling a little in the technology but I learned a ton my last grow and applied what I know this time.  Now my leds are doing pretty well, very well actually.


----------



## Keef

Nick I quit going to Kraven's Bunker !-- It just makes me jealous !-- No !-- I still have to ghost on him sometimes !-- I really do need to start studying up on light spectrums and building light boards -- Maybe trying some of those cobb LEDs ? -- Got to always be thinking about improvements !-- What I got now is temporary but it will give me insight into what I want to do up at the Ranch !-- I get some more room I try some of this flood and drain ya'll talk about !-- Try some different lights ? -- 

Umbra this BOC and KL both got the same unusual shape to it's stem -- Could I have somehow got the seed mixed up ? -- Best I can describe the stem shape is like a like 4 round tubes fused together !-- A daddy or one the moms have a anomaly like that ?


----------



## umbra

I'm not sure about the stem. I have seen it before. Neither the KL or BoC have genetics in common.


----------



## Keef

It's not hurting anything !-- Must be environmental ? -- U remember those stars on that Hoe Berry ? --Never saw it again after those first cuts !--


----------



## Budlight

Good day everyone  it's raining cats and dogs here  keef that's  awesome man :48:  I put some new cages on the girls in the flower room today there looking kind of beat up once I was done I guess it's always better to put that stuff on the plant before it's gets big  instead of  trying to wiggle it through everywhere note to self for next time haha


----------



## Kraven

Oh man, raining again....is the garage getting rain too again ??


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No Kraven !-- Confusion is my gig !-- It's what I do ! --
> 
> Nightshade !-- Wouldn't have it if I didn't listen Kraven !-- She gonna be wit me long time !-- Giggy send me some that pollen from that 88g13 hp or what ever that male U looking for U think my princess here would be an acceptable mom for your Nightshade project ?



She is looking good keef  I've never really been a fan of Piney  smells  but when I gave my nightshade a stem Rub today I was mind blowing how sweet of a pine smell it is I'm really excited for this one   I'm kind a hoping for the  purple pheno thanks for the heads up on this one kraven


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> She is looking good keef  I've never really been a fan of Piney  smells  but when I gave my nightshade a stem Rub today I was mind blowing how sweet of a pine smell it is I'm really excited for this one   I'm kind a hoping for the  purple pheno thanks for the heads up on this one kraven




She is special, I ran across her in 2006 after she won the Cannabis Cup Indica catagory and as soon as I popped them I knew they were gonna be special....BF has officially DC the strain so now was the perfect time to get it.


----------



## Keef

Ya'll missing the Shrimporee Festival !-- Got like a Bubba Gump menu of shrimp offerings ! -- Hey U remember that red fish tournament I was telling Hopper about ?-- Fellow rolled in today with a tagged fish and picked up a nice boat and trailor !-- Guess they be lot of people fishing hard for awhile ? -- Mess of prizes still out there including that truck- boat- trailor combo !-- Everyone from kids to professionals after that fish !
So there's a purple pheno of NS ?


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> She is special, I ran across her in 2006 after she won the Cannabis Cup Indica catagory and as soon as I popped them I knew they were gonna be special....BF has officially DC the strain so now was the perfect time to get it.



You know I didn't even think about that it's like everything for that project is all falling into place at the exact same time  I really can't wait to see what you come out with  I know it's definitely going to be some fire :48:


----------



## Kraven

I sure hope so Bud, thats what I'm aiming for...something you remember.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Gardened all day yesterday, hard to walk this morning.. lol  Got her done though. 

Umbra, I smoked some Valentine last night and that stuff is amazing for pain. I was shocked. I think and hope to make seeds of that and share.. I couldn't believe it. I have 4 yet unsexed... 
Do you guys think i could just clone the boy, bring the clone inside and breed them later? And clone the girl of course.   I think that may work. They are pretty plants. I also had the idea of hitting the new medical clones I got with valentine pollen, I need to clone the clones first.  I think this cbd is a good way for me to go.  

DD, are you home? I hope you are sleeping in. 

Bud goes back to the doc tomorrow, it feels like it has been a month, not a week, especially for him.
This stuff isn't going to smoke itself...lets do this.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Making grandpa noises but I be alright soon as the caps kick in !-- 
Rose I just cloned my BBSL boy Waldo !-- Maybe several months before I want to breed him !-- He get outta control I root a cut and throw the big piece out !-- Then I can bloom a cut and keep a cut in veg when the time comes if I want !
D.D. just got off !-- We debating whether she gonna drive 3 1/2 hours after a 12 hour night shift or if she will nap before heading out !-- I told her I had this place spic and span but the dam dogs have messed it up !-- I needs to go confirm that the little Bubba's Momma is a girl !-- Only example I got too and no more seed !-- I be surprised if she not a girl !-- She just looks like one !- Packing those leaves closer together and no sign of balls !


----------



## giggy

Morning folks happy sunday. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Kraven

Morning Giggy, how is the shoulder treating you lately ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC. Keef you know I am a Sick man. Now I am looking for Night Shade. It sure is pretty.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Morning Giggy, how is the shoulder treating you lately ?


Still not 100% but doing well, that three months off didn' t help the rest of the ol bod either. How you doing? 


WoodHippy said:


> Morning OFC. Keef you know I am a Sick man. Now I am looking for Night Shade. It sure is pretty.


Good luck barnies has no plans on bringing any out anytime soon. May find some old stock at attitude or choice seed banks.


----------



## giggy

Still got them two males. I moved them into another box and gonna try the pollen catch. You remember the other one didn't make no pollen. I hope these do.


----------



## Keef

She happy and healthy Giggy --I got got rooted clones and she'll be around here awhile !-- Thanks again Cuz !-- 
It would not be a good idea to be on the road twix here and Austin !-- She twisted a joint and gonna be flying low !-- I told her get one those energy shots or something !-- U know this ain't safe ?
Giggy need some that medicine weed Rose talking about !


----------



## Keef

I remember that Giggy !-- Hope U have better luck this time !-- Last one bloomed under 24/7 didn't it ?


----------



## Kraven

Good to hear giggy, lets pull for a good drop of dust from your males this time.

Hippy, they are gone, BF announced last year that they would not be carrying it forward in 2017...they held that strain for 11 years so it's getting retired.


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Still not 100% but doing well, that three months off didn' t help the rest of the ol bod either. How you doing?
> 
> Good luck barnies has no plans on bringing any out anytime soon. May find some old stock at attitude or choice seed banks.



 I will have to agree with Giggy the nightshade is not an easy one to find I lucked out and found two packs close to me so I grab them up right away :48:


----------



## Keef

Hope I caught Giggy before he split !-- Got this doll from him too -- Mazar !- Old genetics ! 

View attachment 20170611_095625-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

This is the original seed plant !-- I got my cuts and let baby girl run !


----------



## giggy

They both look good keef. Kraven i didn't know night shade was that old but that mazar is older then that because it is one i saw back in the 90's when i first started using a computer. Nothing like a strain that has been carried for many years. I'm really getting interested in the old landrace's, they getting hard to find on a lot of them.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- Mazar -I-Shariff  is the plant that has been used for centuries to make "Milk of Mazar " -- That be Lebanese Blond Hash to us !-- This one I think got a Skunk #1 dad !-- Don't matter to me !- Bet she still shake just fine !


----------



## mrcane

Yo ho...back in the beautiful P.N.W...to many people back East for me..had a great visit with dad poor ol guy just wants it to be over....left him with family and hospice....Hope that every one is staying high:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

You know If I really want it I will find a way. I got so much stuff to grow now. Got to get back to the grass mowing before it hit 95 today. Think I going to pop some ISP AITR F5 Beans and see what I get.


----------



## Keef

Welcome home Cane !--Get comfortable we got weed to burn !-- U behind !

Yep !- Hippy U want Nightshade ? -- I bet U can get it !


----------



## Keef

Hippy someone needs to get out among the mosquitos that carry Zika and West Nile Virus and mow my shaggy yard !-- Not it !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Gardened all day yesterday, hard to walk this morning.. lol  Got her done though.
> 
> Umbra, I smoked some Valentine last night and that stuff is amazing for pain. I was shocked. I think and hope to make seeds of that and share.. I couldn't believe it. I have 4 yet unsexed...
> Do you guys think i could just clone the boy, bring the clone inside and breed them later? And clone the girl of course.   I think that may work. They are pretty plants. I also had the idea of hitting the new medical clones I got with valentine pollen, I need to clone the clones first.  I think this cbd is a good way for me to go.
> 
> DD, are you home? I hope you are sleeping in.
> 
> Bud goes back to the doc tomorrow, it feels like it has been a month, not a week, especially for him.
> This stuff isn't going to smoke itself...lets do this.



Rose, I knew those valentine seeds were special...that's why I sent them to you, lol. Well that why I send you seeds to begin with. To me it is like selecting a male and a female for breeding, certain beans and certain people just go together.
Happy Father's Day...


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Yo ho...back in the beautiful P.N.W...to many people back East for me..had a great visit with dad poor ol guy just wants it to be over....left him with family and hospice....Hope that every one is staying high:48:



Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## WoodHippy

Had to take a Break. Was Mowing some yard that has not been touched in 3 weeks. Looked down after the mower quit running. I got Copperhead pieces all in my mower. Think I will mow up there more often.Welcome back mrcane. Keef sometime when it is cooler you can send a cut.


----------



## Keef

I don't do snakes !-- I see one I don't ask questions like-- Are U a good snake ?-- Grab something --kill it --No thought required !-- I have myself shove a lawnmower up on top a copper head and then did the chicken dance !


----------



## Keef

Snake don't even have to bite me to hurt me !-- Get me in a tight place and yell snake !-- I hurt myself !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Snake don't even have to bite me to hurt me !-- Get me in a tight place and yell snake !-- I hurt myself !



 Been there and done that :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

I don't mind snakes. The Good one's at least. Gonna go get higher and clean the mower. No chicken dance here. But I got a mental picture of you Keef.


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- That image probably right on !-- I'm kill him first !-U can't let the threat live !--It might come back and bite U when U least expect it !--  but -The chicken dance gonna happen !-- Can't Hep it ! -- I was tormented with snakes when I was young !


----------



## Keef

Mighta been funny to others ? --Not so much for me !


----------



## Keef

D.D. about an hour out !-- She got her own version of the chicken dance !-- Called the cockroach dance !-- She will climb U like a tree !-- I know !-- She will chase a roach down and use a whole can of raid or until he go belly up and quit kicking !--Fighting and all the time doing that cockroach thing !- It's a sight to behold but U get too close she can hurt U too !


----------



## St_Nick

Hiand appy, I just read in the local paper yesterday a guy killed a 53 inch rattler.  4 rattles  button


----------



## St_Nick

Man, I hate this computer.  Figure it out


----------



## mrcane

Someone say snake...i'm outa here hate them suckers......almost out of Nurses Larry ...smoking on some GDP X BR....:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

St Nick 53 in Rattle Snake that Young. Average snake shed's 2 times a year. Each shed forms a rattle. Weed eater string ran out and it's hot. Time to burn one. :48:


----------



## Kraven

Umbra, step away from the sativa's....you have jumped time my friend...fathers day in our multiverse is on the 18th or next Sunday


----------



## WoodHippy

Had a Bulldozer Guy Kill a 30 inch 7 button Timber Rattler. Back 8 years ago on my place.


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Catch Kravens.  Trying out my new Batch of  Gummys  right now. Went from 7 grams of hash to 9 grams. 150 Gummys  Used a weed that has a Sour D taste into Watermelon Jello. Some body got to test them. Might as well be Me.


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud !-- We had a talk about these bastid chillin of that Strawberry of yours !-- D.D. home and just busted up a little bud of Rose's Purple Haze! -- Look what rolled out ? 

View attachment 20170611_132350-2.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef ya know you got to pop them right.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yo Bud !-- We had a talk about these bastid chillin of that Strawberry of yours !-- D.D. home and just busted up a little bud of Rose's Purple Haze! -- Look what rolled out ?



Sweet :48:


----------



## Keef

I think they may be a few in lots of them buds that was anywhere near that Strawberry I bred him to !-- Found a few seed on one Umbra's White Indica the other day I was jarring !-- Probably got Strawberry -x- everything !-- Ain't no other pollen been around but Strawberry! -- I kill a Hermie without reservation !-- So He da daddy !


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Yo Bud !-- We had a talk about these bastid chillin of that Strawberry of yours !-- D.D. home and just busted up a little bud of Rose's Purple Haze! -- Look what rolled out ?



Ya..soak' em. Nice find


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Umbra, step away from the sativa's....you have jumped time my friend...fathers day in our multiverse is on the 18th or next Sunday



its the rso caps and living in the garage defoliating the plants, sometimes I walk outside just to see if the sun is shining. Lol. Been trying some samples from this grow and I might be a little high.


----------



## mrcane

Taking the neighbors GDP X BR, couple BPU xBB and a nurse Larry this afternoon they be ready..


----------



## Keef

I don't know Umbra if I was facing a garage full to trim I would get and stay very high ! 

D.D. gonna take a long nap before I put her to work !-- She stuck her head out the door and said --" There's a couple seed in that B.B.! --What's  up with that ?"  --- I know xactly what's  up with dat !-- Any guesses who the daddy might be ?


----------



## Keef

Cane How's that Bubblicious -B.B. cross ? -- I would not be surprised to find a few seed in my GDP-X-B.R. -- Mine didn't have the color like yours but she mighta hooked up with Bud's Strawberry behind my back !-- 
For now I'm just try to keep the seed sorted out !-- I'll let ya'll know what I find after I send what I got for Bud and if U want some let me know ! -- Bud if we don't find a fine Strawberry amongst these seed we might better just quit !-- 

I want to introduce my newest lady !-- This be Bubba's Momma came to me by way of Rose !-- Now U know as much about her as I do ! 

View attachment 20170611_135200.jpg


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I don't know Umbra if I was facing a garage full to trim I would get and stay very high !
> 
> D.D. gonna take a long nap before I put her to work !-- She stuck her head out the door and said --" There's a couple seed in that B.B.! --What's  up with that ?"  --- I know xactly what's  up with dat !-- Any guesses who the daddy might be ?



Actually I caught a break, NCH called yesterday to tell me to call his trimmers and schedule it thru them. He is too busy to even schedule his trimmers. I will finish what I started and dry the plants and remove it from the stick. Then the crew can come in and do their thing.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I don't know Umbra if I was facing a garage full to trim I would get and stay very high !
> 
> D.D. gonna take a long nap before I put her to work !-- She stuck her head out the door and said --" There's a couple seed in that B.B.! --What's  up with that ?"  --- I know xactly what's  up with dat !-- Any guesses who the daddy might be ?



 I think I might know that guy I think he might've got a few of my girls lol :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Look at that nice structure Keef. Congrats on the female. 

Cane I am glad your home. Rough trip for you.


----------



## St_Nick

I spent the day re-potting clones and putting cuttings in dixie cups.  Folks,  I tell ya what, my garden is starting to smell niiiiiiccee!!!!  Only problem, if you can call it that, is trying to determine which is which.  Kinda smells like you opened a bag of skittles berry flavor.  Little bit of everything in here!


----------



## Keef

Nick --Kinda an earthy fruit salad ? -- Don't cha just love it ?


----------



## WoodHippy

I Think I need Ohsogreens  (ISP) Orange Diesel. Fruit Salad Weed I am In. Did Bid On a Butterfinger Mix from ISP. And Did a Buy it Now. I Changed My Mind On Seeds I am Doing a SFS Fem Mixed Seed  See what I get Run.


----------



## St_Nick

Fruit Salad?  Yeah man!  I got some pine in here.  I got some blueberry, some of that bubbalish x blueberry (that smells pretty Nice) Seems to be 2 types of nurse larry and then there is that Suprise. That stuff gots a crazy sweet smell of I ain't sure what.  :48::dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## Kraven

Evening all I infused a 1/2 cup non GMO cold pressed coconut oil with 10g of decarbed DIH, that will make 20 brownie bites @ 50mg each. Perfect night time meds for me.


----------



## St_Nick

I need more 1 gallon pots


----------



## Keef

Nick I ran across 2 phenos of that Nurse Larry !-- One make bud balls and stretch a bit more than the other --that's the one Rose called the Larry OG pheno -- The other pheno is the Medicine Woman pheno !-- She the one I ended up with  !-- Actually lost the Larry OG pheno accidentally !
I got some pine and earthy stuff like the Widow the White Indica -- I think the terepene is called --myrsene or something Ike that !-- Like a deep forest after a rain ? -- Then the Master Kush ? -- Coffee / nicotine undertones !
Told D.D. it smelled like a diner in there ! Coffee --cigarettes and fruit pie !-- After a rain !


----------



## Rosebud

St nick if they are tempory I use the one gallon plastic bags, white on one side. I like those.

Time for my thrip spray.   Have a good evening all ya all.


----------



## St_Nick

I'll try 'em Rosebud, thanx.  They will be used for about a month.  I usually use plastic coffee cans but I just need more than I have.
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## giggy

HEY YALL WAKE UP, it's time to wake and bake. well yall got to catch me. lol yall have a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Nice day at the beach -- High in the 90s --Big orange thing in the sky all day !-- Waiting on some decarb to finish --I ran out of caps !-- Got everything just got lazy -- Wake and Bake O.F.C. !-- We got work to do !-- rolling joints ? -packing pipes ? -- building small fires ? -- checking on the grow ?-- I know it is a lot to ask but ya'll gotta help !-- I could use some reinforcements  !--- I can't smoke it all myself !-- The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  I'm outside today,  supposedly gonna be 90.  I have a big pile of lumber to move.


----------



## Keef

I'm not up to stepping and fetching today Nick !-- Take plenty breaks !-- Did my share of Lifting and toting !
I got to get to trimming ! -- Soon as my decarb come out the oven I make some caps -- They kick in then I start just glad I ain't looking at a garage full to trim !-- What happened was when I switched to an 8 part bloom I suddenly had boxes and lights that were sitting idle -- I had extra plants so I moved 2 boxes to bloom instead of the one !-- That has worked it's water thru the rotation and time to come down !-- To straighten up the rotation I gotta let a couple boxes sit idle for a week or 2 -- I don't like that but it has to happen !-- More coffee ? -- I'm refill the pipe and put off  being a real person for awhile !


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC.... beautiful day here partly cloudy but will take it.....last few days of school little summer break then maybe another quarter...
Nick ...slow and easy wins the race...:48:


----------



## yarddog

rain for this week. still wish i could put some rain in the bank and make a withdrawal come mid August.


----------



## Kraven

yea....called the roofer today to ease out and take a look....he is really busy, guess everyone had a leak in last weeks monsoon


----------



## yarddog

when i build, i will NOT be going with asphalt shingles.  not a chance.     shingles did great for years, metal roof is the way to go now


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Down to 1/4 of the garage. #2 son's birthday. Dogs woke me up to feed them. Another chilly day here, 59*. It might hit 75 today.


----------



## Budlight

A little shot of the widow strawberry rhino babies almost sounds like a name and not what's in them


----------



## Kraven

Oh yea, me and the ol hippy discussed the benefits of having a metal roof, he referred me to his guy that did his roof...thats the guy I called today


----------



## Kraven

Strawberry rhino sounds good to me man, and they look good too


----------



## Keef

Sticky fingers !-
- Metal don't last long this close to the Gulf --Too much salt make everything rust fast !-- My roof is O.K. but it is time or past time to replace it !-- Hurricane could wipe me out any given year -- I'm have to stick with asphalt one more time !-- 15 years and it looks fine and no leaks or damage !-- Asphalt shingles aren't a prefect solution but for the price it's  hard to beat -- One thing I can promise U is my old a** ain't gonna be up there swinging a hammer in that hell heat !-- I ain't hauling shingles up a ladder either !-- Been there !-Done that for the last time !


----------



## umbra

My neighbor had his roof done last summer. In Cali, they start at 6am. The trucks and stuff started showing up at 5:30am. They brought in a crane to remove the a/c unit off the roof. They had the shingles delivered as soon as the old roof was stripped and they just lifted them from the truck right to the roof. They were done for the day at noon. You see less and less wooden shake roofs out here because of the drought and the risk of fire. Asphalt isn't much better when a hot ember lands on your roof.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning OFC

I was so glad when our shake roof got replaced, it held so much dirt and wasps.. 

Umbra, have you ever considered growing Valentine for market? It would be great for the masses of folks that like cbd and have pain.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  TJ was a roofer most of his working days in FL.  And, I can a sure you it took a toll on his body.  He fell through a roof once.  Broke his arm and hurt his back.  I have decide to put two plants outside.  I need a good yield.  

Rose, do, you spray for bugs even though you do not have them?  NL is coming back.  And, mj seem to be doing fine right now.:bong2:


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> I was so glad when our shake roof got replaced, it held so much dirt and wasps..
> 
> Umbra, have you ever considered growing Valentine for market? It would be great for the masses of folks that like cbd and have pain.



I spoke to NCH sometime ago about it. He felt that there is a market for it, but it is very selective. He was approached about growing cbd strains, and I tried to get all kinds of new stuff that no one has heard of. The problem was once he got the strain he would be committed to growing cbd strains. Much of this is by the wayside now. The company is a Juice company that has a license to manufacture cannabis infused products. NCH will be growing the cannabis for them. So it might be a good niche for me. Let me know when you have some seeds to share with me, and I will grow some out.


----------



## Kraven

OK I clean and swept and mopped and dusted the bunker. Then i transplanted for 2 hours cleaned up and will finish tomorrow. Still need to stake up and do a final trim on the girls that just got flipped, and the rest of the transplants tomorrow...plus need to take as many HS and Kali Mist clones as I can tomorrow too and toss the moms.

Now just bowl after bowl of Orange Cookies and washing it down with fresh brownies and cold milk....shooting to be greened out by 420


----------



## Keef

I quit !-- No more trimming  today ! --Bout to get high now !- Something wrong with this bud ? 

View attachment 20170612_134533-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

They's a reason this one is called Snow Desiel ! 

View attachment 20170612_135656-1.jpg


View attachment 20170612_135639-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I am not having fun. Poor bud, now his knee is fractured and bone in bone, yes I said bone IN bone... In a wheelchair for 6 weeks. It would be nice to swear now.

Yes, Umbra, i am for sure making seeds of this. I need to go see what the 3 are out there. I think 2 boys and a girl, so i will clone both sexes. I got Franks Gift, cannatonic, Penny Wise, and something else i can't remember. I can't imagine that it would be a bad thing to hit those with valentine dust. What do you think? Franks gift is a special one i have heard about for year. I better have my cloning skills back now. 

Ness, i am so glad you have your Nurse back and are putting a couple of girls outside. I found an egg, a thrip egg so I sprayed again.


----------



## umbra

Rose I never heard of it before.

Pix of chiesel 

View attachment 20170612_123141.jpg


----------



## yarddog

i knew a guy years back that was a roofer.  he was installing a metal roof on a steeply pitched roof one day and he got caught in a summer shower before he could get on the ground. old fellow ended up sliding on the slick wet metal and falling. broke his hip, both ankles and did something to his knee too.   he lasted about a year after that


----------



## umbra

Keef, that snowdiesel is a keeper. wink, wink, nod, nod say no more


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. Rose Sorry to hear about Bud.  Keef, umbra They look great.  Ness I decided to pop some of the Random Fems I sent you. See what's in the mix.  Bidding on a Lot of seeds from Ohsogreen ISP. Seeds found on the table after shipping. Could be any of these.
Bubba's 91 (Bubba Kush (f) x SR-91), Chem D BX3, Insane Chem 91, SR-91, Cantaloupe Skunk, 91 Dragons, Orange Diesel, AITR x 91 Dragons. 12 Beans  20 bucks Shipped. I got to do it. Ok maybe I bought 2 packs


----------



## Keef

Get'm Hippy !-- I'm be sexing some that stuff I got from U soon !-- Umbra sent me those KL & BOC seed mid  April -- I got both sexed  -took cuts and the originals are in bloom !--I don't play ! 
Got most the trimming done till next week and made a supply run before D.D. head back tommorrow !


----------



## WoodHippy

Cool Beans Keef. I just smoked some Delusional OG. I fought it to grow. Yield Very low. If I can learn this plant it will be a keeper for sure. 2 Pinch Hitters I am soaring. Time taken to correct this post 3 min.


----------



## Kraven

Woohoo my coveted Nightshade beans have arrived....I owe a friend a huge thank you!!


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC  Front to Back, Left to Right
White Widow, NL, NL, Bubb., Master Kush, and US 

View attachment 100_0685.JPG


----------



## Kraven

Looks good ness, hows your knees and how is TJ doin ?


----------



## ness

hello NL 

View attachment 100_0690.JPG


----------



## Keef

Ness I'm impressed !-- U doing good just keep doing what U been doing !

Go Kraven ! -- Glad U finally moving forward on this Nightshade project !-- U been wanting to do this for awhile !-- U got the other part of that puzzle yet ? 

Having a back up is always good Hippy ! --


----------



## ness

Hello Kraven, Knee is doing good.  I sprain it twice by moving it side wards.  Can't move it that way for awhile.  Raining here.  Got a wild hog shoulder cooking in the oven and sweet potatoes.  Going to fry up some cauliflower and onions and they you go supper.:bong2:


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC. Rose Sorry to hear about Bud.  Keef, umbra They look great.  Ness I decided to pop some of the Random Fems I sent you. See what's in the mix.  Bidding on a Lot of seeds from Ohsogreen ISP. Seeds found on the table after shipping. Could be any of these.
> Bubba's 91 (Bubba Kush (f) x SR-91), Chem D BX3, Insane Chem 91, SR-91, Cantaloupe Skunk, 91 Dragons, Orange Diesel, AITR x 91 Dragons. 12 Beans  20 bucks Shipped. I got to do it. Ok maybe I bought 2 packs



 That definitely sound awesome especially the bubbas and the orange diesel I sure hope you got them my friend especially at that price


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC. Rose Sorry to hear about Bud.  Keef, umbra They look great.  Ness I decided to pop some of the Random Fems I sent you. See what's in the mix.  Bidding on a Lot of seeds from Ohsogreen ISP. Seeds found on the table after shipping. Could be any of these.
> Bubba's 91 (Bubba Kush (f) x SR-91), Chem D BX3, Insane Chem 91, SR-91, Cantaloupe Skunk, 91 Dragons, Orange Diesel, AITR x 91 Dragons. 12 Beans  20 bucks Shipped. I got to do it. Ok maybe I bought 2 packs



A bit like Umbra's surprise, lol. good job buying those gems.


----------



## ness

Thank You Keef, I be trying.  Each grow get a little better.  What ya got cooking tonight?  I'm running real low on my stash.  And, I'm not buying brick weed I'll go with out.  At least that is what I say now. lol


----------



## ness

Rose, sorry, to hear about Bud and the wheel chair.  That really stinks.  Rose, do, you think Nurse Larry will grow outside aright?  I think, I will put NL, and US outside.  Right, now, they seem to need more room to grow.


----------



## WoodHippy

Budlight said:


> That definitely sound awesome especially the bubbas and the orange diesel I sure hope you got them my friend especially at that price


Bud The Orange Diesel had my Attention Quick. It is on en.seedfinder.eu place.
I am on the list for some, It will be August before they even harvest.


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> A bit like Umbra's surprise, lol. good job buying those gems.


 Even a Blind Hog Find a acorn sometimes.


----------



## Kraven

Oh wow Rose, man am i sorry to hear about Bud. I sure hate that....no more ladder for him fosure. If i was close I would help you come tend, this is a crucial time for your OD, you don't need foolishness like this today!!


----------



## Keef

Ness -We smoking some GDP -x- BPU Umbra bred !-- It's a nice blueberry and potent !-- Gonna make a dash for a bucket of fried ckn in a few !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Woohoo my coveted Nightshade beans have arrived....I owe a friend a huge thank you!!



 Man that is awesome let the Games begin I can't wait to see what kind of purple  pine you get out of her :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Get'm Hippy !-- I'm be sexing some that stuff I got from U soon !-- Umbra sent me those KL & BOC seed mid  April -- I got both sexed  -took cuts and the originals are in bloom !--I don't play !
> Got most the trimming done till next week and made a supply run before D.D. head back tommorrow !



 I really can't wait to see how the king Louis turn out you've really been killing it these days Keef :48:


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Bud The Orange Diesel had my Attention Quick. It is on en.seedfinder.eu place.
> I am on the list for some, It will be August before they even harvest.



 I just looked it up  does  it ever sound good I really want to get my hands on that agent orange I think it's going to be one of the next ones I buy  whenever you hear of a good orange strain it usually has subcools  agent orange in it :48:


----------



## Keef

Sounds like the KL gonna be a good medicine plant and she has the structure I like !-- Looking forward to the pipe test I am !-- About to dive off into Umbra's  Box of Chocolate and see what I can find ? -- I got a lot of stuff to sort out ! --Had D.D. go thru the pharm with me and talk about thinning the herd some !


----------



## WoodHippy

ness said:


> Good Evening OFC  Front to Back, Left to Right
> White Widow, NL, NL, Bubb., Master Kush, and US


 Ness you are rocking it. I got no doubt the beans you got will rock to. Heck they look as good or better than mine. I grow in water. Keep up the good work Sister.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Sounds like the KL gonna be a good medicine plant and she has the structure I like !-- Looking forward to the pipe test I am !-- About to dive off into Umbra's  Box of Chocolate and see what I can find ? -- I got a lot of stuff to sort out ! --Had D.D. go thru the pharm with me and talk about thinning the herd some !



 Trust me it sucks in the beginning but after you see all the new stuff you're going to replace it with  Plus pick the ones that you have back up seeds of that way you're not really losing anything it might take you a few to get the one that you had before but you still have it  Plus you never know you could end up with something better than the one you had :48:


----------



## Keef

Some hard decisions Bud !-- It's not like anything is less than the others !-- I got too many blueberry varieties !-- Each as good as the next so I'm gonna have to look at plant structure and stuff !-- I need to pick between B.B. King --- GDP -x- BPU -and The Blue T.E. !-- All nice blueberries !-- There can be only one !
I have to make room for some Strawberry and Chocolate work ! -Plus the Pine ! -- Need to get ready to turn Waldo loose and make Feminized seed -- Lots and lots of feminized seed ! --I save some !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef that's definitely a tough one


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Guys, Ness, so nice to see Nurse L in your garden.  Yes, she loves it outside. You are rocking it. good for you. that is a good dinner you fixed.

Kraven, thanks for the call. I asked bud if he hit really really hard on that foot and he said yes, it made his teeth rattle. So now i am not worried about something horrible like the mushy stuff I saw on x-ray. I just don't understand how it got so much worse in a week.  And yes, this is not a good time for me to not have my wingman. I am so glad i have been working out for 2 years so i am strong enough to do this heavy work.  20 gallon pots are heavy even with a dolly. (sp)

Wood hippy thanks for thinking about Bud, he is such a nice guy. We have a grown son in town and he will mow the lawn and help his mom out... we will be ok.
thanks for the support guys.

I got some gdp, that is nice.   Lets smoke this stuff it is bed time... Good night.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !
Rose -- It's all gonna be O.K. !-- 6 weeks ? -- U got this !-- I would suggest that Mr. RB didn't get worse after his fall !-- The X-ray just didn't show anything with a quick look by the Dr. but then the x-ray went to the radiology to be reviewed by the radiologist !-- He the one that found that impact injury and sent word back to the Dr. -- The six weeks has begun it won't be long !
The rest of U Old Farts got no excuse !-- Get up and do your duty !-- Weed won't smoke itself !


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, the ol hippy will be here for a safety meeting in a sec. Rose, you and bud are in our thoughts and prayers. Call me if you need anything or just have questions. He is gonna be fine, just banged up good. Fill him up with good food, make him stay on his back side and in a few weeks this will begin to fade to memory. Oh make him take pain meds, if he is hurting he is not healing


----------



## Keef

Gonna be a hot one again today Kraven !-- We gonna get into the 90s with a 15-20 mph wind !-- The wind we have most of the time but on days like today when we gonna have scattered showers too it'll be hot and sticky ! -- Cuz don't fall your a** off the roof O.K. !-- Falling is bad !-- Tried to bust concrete with my face so I know these things ! -- 
Rose U got the weed to keep Mr.RB medicated ? -- Do like Kraven said but get him on edibles or caps -- Dose him 3 times a day enough so it makes him high !-- Sure the CBDs work well for lots of stuff but  CBDs  work best with some THC !-- I find it much easier to control the dose with caps !-- RSO ? -- A dose as big as a grain of rice ? -- Your idea of how big a grain of rice is may be bigger or smaller that what someone else thinks it is !-- With the caps U can get a consistent dose !-- Anywho !-- If U need some good trim to keep Mr. RB and yourself medicated I bet we could find some !-- U gonna need to be medicated too !-- U gonna be doing more and U gonna hurt too !

I 'm working on a pipe of GDP-x- BPU and feeling alright myself !-- My caps have kicked in and I feel like I could jump tall buildings with a single bound !-- Well good enough to talk trash anyway !


----------



## Keef

Ain't nobody around ? --I been listen to some CSNY - "Southern Man"-- "Ohio"-- ?
I got a political rant locked and loaded that probably get me kicked da "F" up outta here !-- 
It's a test of self control !-- It would be a good distraction ? -- Maybe a few more tokes ?


----------



## yarddog

awesome news kraven. i will have to talk you out of a prime cut of the nightshade when you get your project rolling.   
so i was looking in my veg closet, i have 11 strains right now, i need to thin a few out. i have a few keepers for sure, but i really need to weed out a little.
my fan and lights for my micro fridge will be here today. i am going to convert a mini fridge to a seed/sprout, clone space


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for the offer Keef, Mr rb really likes Nordle and I  still have some of that. I am smoking last years stuff, it is really almost gone.. A friend brought me a big jar of a lovely sativa that the grower gave her... so i am lucky and fine that way.

Keef, Bud's knee did collapse. they have ordered a cat scan, so I will be glad to hear the report on that. I was afraid he had bone cancer to make the knee collapse. A week ago there was space between the bones, not now.. The best news ever is he isn't in pain if he doesn't step with it.

Crosby Still et all sounds good. I love them. You can watch sessions today.. 

Ok, i better hit this day.  hugs to all the ofc.


----------



## Keef

Rose -- D.D. just got up so we doing a wake and bake all over again !-- I was telling D.D. about Mr. RB and she had a bold idea !-- Get Him one those motorized Wheel Chair and put a trailor on the back !-- Turn him into a backyard truck driver !


----------



## yarddog

Rose, i have three harley tsu sprouts, and two vegging now.  i read there is a 75% chance of having a high cbd to thc ratio. hoping i get the pheno i want for my wife to try


----------



## Rosebud

Yd, Oh, i hope you do too. It is a nice plant, really pretty.

DD, great minds, i told him today we need to put a ramp in when we re do the driveway. Then he could get out of the house. Here I thought a rambler was a good place to age. The house is done for wheelchair inside but it is those 2  steps getting in that is a killer.  

I have to do laundry so i am clothed...


----------



## Keef

Dog that sounds like a plan to me !-- I hope it helps and it probably will !-- I got to get a high CBD variety !-- U know I plan to press lots of oil for e-cig cartridges and being able to mix the oils from different varieties got my interest up !-- Maybe some oil from a hard hitting variety mixed 50/50 with a high CBD variety like Harlequin --Nordle or AC/DC ? -- High CBD and high THC should Get-R-Done !-- Should be great medicine !


----------



## umbra

morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

I forgot to start my aero bell peppers but I get to them this afternoon !-- I got this other thing I'm start too but I got no plan yet !-- Aero melons ? --I don't know ? --Kinda want to run the vine around the grow room wall out da way !-- U do know I can grow square cantaloupes !-- hang them on the wall while they grow ?
Wonder if I can pull it off ? 

View attachment 20170612_151155-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone I think I got a pretty good deal this morning a brand-new 4 x 8 flood table for 50 bucks


----------



## umbra

good deal Bud


----------



## Kraven

Sounds like a good deal BL. Rain here so waiting on the help to get here to prune and stake, plus take a few clones and up the rooted ones 

Me and the ol hippy had a good meeting, we both left smiling and it was my house lol


----------



## yarddog

always nice to get baked and not have to drive home.  I bought some tomato seeds, supposed to be a small variety. i was thinking about growing a vine in veg.


----------



## Keef

I got 2 tomato plants in aero Dog --I wanted to plant some cherry Tomatos but these be what I had on hand !!--- Had a BLT and saved some seed !-- Now they growing !--- Be starting a couple bellpepper too !-- Saved me some seed from a high dollar cantaloupe !-- Just not sure how to handle that in the grow room yet !-- Might run it around the wall ?
Got plans to start me some herbs too !-- I've clone rosemary --thyme --oregano and basil from fresh herbs from the grocery store !-- Got some Serrano peppers out back to hot to eat --that won't die !-- That's  my pepper spray tree  !-- I got this grow room with some extra space around the edges and stuff might as well use it ? --


----------



## Keef

I bet that I can grow some square cantaloupe ? --Wha cha think ?


----------



## yarddog

i figured to try the tomato in the corner. only problem is my veg runs 24/7. tomato needs a dark cycle to thrive. i ran veg at 18/6 and tried 20/4. both times i just could not get a handle on stretching.


----------



## Keef

Dog it was different for me -- I tried 24/7 and 18/6 -- I saw no real difference so I went with 18/6 --figured it would save me 6 hours of power usage for the lights !-- Only stretching I see is variety specific !-- So the Tomatos may bloom in 18/6 ?


----------



## ness

WoodHippy said:


> Ness you are rocking it. I got no doubt the beans you got will rock to. Heck they look as good or better than mine. I grow in water. Keep up the good work Sister.


 
Thank You Hippy.  This is a good hobby.  Nervie but great.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I bet that I can grow some square cantaloupe ? --Wha cha think ?


 
:rofl:square cantaloupe.


----------



## yarddog

yeah keef, if i remember right, tomato's do not HAVE to have a dark cycle, but it helps them.  there is a common problem of pollination indoors. a cheap electric toothbrush works well. basically you have to hand pollinate, there are different ways to do it. some works for others. others work for some.
i have not grown them yet, so i have no real knowledge. i will be trying some in a month though.


----------



## ness

Well, I scope out the yard again because I don't want to plant mj in the front yard.  To close to the road and mail box.  I do not want the mail man to smell that smell and I would be afraid someone will get nosey and peek over the fence.  With all the field workers coming and going for the crops that are across the street.  I think, I have a spot.  But there is a few trees in the way of sunlight.  But, I'm going to give it a go.  Learning is a good thing.:farm:


----------



## yarddog

i just learned a friend i grew up with has cancer. he started having vision problems last year, and he found out he has cancerous tumors in his brain. not curable, only treatable.   it is not fast moving, they have him on chemo. i am not sure if it helps or hurts more.   like a seat belt. it could save your life, or help end it.   never know    
he is 26, and is faced with this.  his whole family is golden folks, good solid country folk. we was very close in high school. as the years go, we got busy with family and life, don't ride together or fish anymore, but the bond still remains


----------



## Keef

Dog --Sorry to hear about your friend !-- One day maybe more people will have access to alternative treatments like this 60 grams of RSO in 60 days !-- I think it would help more than some realize !-- I hope he got and can keep good insurance !-- I know we got different political views but health care is important and I hope he gets the best care possible !-- I got this thing where I don't think U can put a price on human life !
If there is a treatment that offers hope it should not be reserved for those who can afford it and denied to those who can't !-- Ain't right !


----------



## Keef

Used to be 2 medicines U could use if a patient showed up at the ER with a heart attack  -- One of the meds was very effective and very expensive --the other was somewhat effective -sometimes and cheap ! -- Kinda depended on what kind of insurance U had when it came to which one the patient got !-- The doctors and hospital had like an unspoken agreement !-- Back in the day we also had what they call patient "Dumping" -- A patient show up at the ER without insurance they patch him up and ship him to another hospital !- He had good insurance they admitted the patient to thier hospital !-- All hail the mighty dollar !


----------



## umbra

For me it is hard to separate out political, economical, and social issues. But it seems counter productive to cut funding to cancer research when a cure is very close. Treatments and an understanding of how cancer works has changed the lives of millions of people in this country alone. There is a lot of talk about healthcare and the costs associated with long term illnesses, and yet when there are areas where there is hope to solving some of these issues, the money is cut to give wealthy people more tax breaks. This is more than wrong.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC  Keef  I agree with that. Everyone should get the same in medical treatment. 
Rose umbra and everyone else. I need a High CBD low Thc weed. A young Lady We have known most of her life. Approached me today for help. She is Epileptic. Has a Implant. When she turned 21 Her Doctor would NO Longer Prescribe her CBD.  Some stupid clause they put in for children only. I willing to make room for her plant. Just need to know what to look for.


----------



## Keef

There be plants like that here Hippy !-- I would suggest U talk to Umbra !-- He has experience treating himself for the same problem !-- He's the expert on epilepsy !-- Rose got the experience with CBD plants !
Talk to them and we put together a plan !-- Then make it happen !
Umbra --U riding the line that gets me into trouble !-- What they call that stuff "Sociopolitical" ? -- How your life shapes your politics ? -- U would think we could all agree that cancer research is very important but Cuz we don't even all agree that a woman has a right to make decisions about her own body !-- Until we can seperate religion and politics from each other and things like health care we just barely out the stone age ! --Backward and ignorant !-- Must be gods will ? -- No I ain't buying that !


----------



## Keef

Hippy U gonna extract it and make her some medicine like a tincture or RSO ? -- U know what she was being treated with ? -- That might be best approach! -- Find out what she was taking and start there ? --


----------



## umbra

Honestly, I just smoke, eat, and drink as much cannabis as I can stand. Not much of a method. Rose has some seeds that I sent her that might be the answer. Valentine, St Valentine is the patron saint of epilepsy.


----------



## Keef

I don't even have epilepsy Umbra !--but --That's pretty much what I do to !-- Different people got different goals in life !-- Mine is keeping my old a** alive till they find the cure to aging !-- I got every intention of sitting around a campfire one day telling people horror stories about getting old  !-- Already told D.D. they find that cure to aging and it's  too expensive for me ? -- I'm steal it !-- Chin up and proud with no moral problems about stealing it !


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> Honestly, I just smoke, eat, and drink as much cannabis as I can stand. Not much of a method. Rose has some seeds that I sent her that might be the answer. Valentine, St Valentine is the patron saint of epilepsy.


She is not against the THC, Just not High Doses. She Does smoke sometimes. Say Eating it helps more. I sent her home with a dozen Gummys I had. She was starting with a half of one first. And I think Rose was going to make some seeds. Thanks umbra.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi WeedH, I don't have any valentine seeds yet. I have 3 plants waiting to be sexed. I plan to make seeds, what i do have is Harley Tsu. the likely hood that they are high cbd is 70%    I have known genetics in clone. If you can wait a while i can take cuttings and send you a cutting. I could do that with valentine when they are sexed and cloned. 

Do you know the cbd she was on or was it hemp? We could always buy her some tincture.


----------



## Keef

Looks like Hippy better make more Gummies ? -- I had a great big bottle of caps this morning but I sent them with D.D. !-- She used to get these injections in her temple and all these be " trigger points" all around her head !-- Changed jobs --has to wait then start the insurance approval process all over again but the migraines don't know that !-- May not be as good as the doctors shots but I can help !-- Speak of da devil ? --Just got a text from D.D. --She made it back to Austin safely !-- Gonna work some overtime and buy me a new scooter !-- Just because I want another ride does not give me the right to move some dank !--Wouldn't take that much ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Rose. A Clone from you would be a long trip. We can try. She said she has had no Grand or Petite since the implant. She Does have a few Stand Stare she calls them A month. I could make a Tincture. From a early harvested plant.


----------



## umbra

The stand stare, yeah I get them, lol.


----------



## Keef

Or U could pack some caps with decarb and tell her figure out her dosage ? -- Maybe just ask how she would like her meds ?-- Those Gummies probably gonna work fine !-- U may need more lights and room to grow ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef said:


> Or U could pack some caps with decarb and tell her figure out her dosage ? -- Maybe just ask how she would like her meds ?-- Those Gummies probably gonna work fine !-- U may need more lights and room to grow ?


You Know I told the Wife that last week, Was told When I get the room ready. To proceed Slowly.


----------



## Keef

Might be good advice !-- I know sometimes I just don't have  an acceptable excuse / reason for my actions !
Such as this !-- 
I plead a fifth ! 

View attachment 20170613_180126-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

'Lectric Jerky ?-- 1 lb Hamburger -- 1/2 pack jerky cure -- 1 pack jerky seasoning -- Plus a secret ingredient that ... U know ?   but how much  per lb. of hamburger ? -- Dehydrate at 160 degrees for 4-6 hours !
I shouldn't tried that jerky when I got caps kicking in ? -- I'm need a seat belt or something ?-- At least I'm in luck !-- The Nurse is in !-- Bloom !-- If I took too much how will I know ? 

View attachment 20170613_192823-1.jpg


View attachment 20170613_191339-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

That sheet is good I might have another !


----------



## Keef

U would want to be using that 90/10 hamburger or with as little fat as possible !-- There will still be enough to carry the magic !-- I think I just saw a streamer ? -- I ain't gonna die --Right ?- The phone is bending and moving I gotta go !


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning keef


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

It is chilly here this morning, kinda want to go back to bed.  Maybe another cup of coffee and a joint? that might be the ticket.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC.  I figured Keef would be the first to say something about the shooting of the GOP baseball team practice. What do you expect when the GOP say FU to the American people. Sooner or later the American people are going to say FU to the GOP. I guess that happened today.


----------



## umbra

http://www.learngreenflower.com/articles/414/10-tips-for-traveling-to-a-legal-cannabis-state

if you are vacationing in a legal state....


----------



## Keef

What up ? --I got sticky fingers !-- Trimming my life away !--  Umbra I saw what happened !-- I ain't down with that !-- We divided enough already !-- Let it all play out !-- At one time I was concerned that after Sessions got thru with the sanctuary cities he would try to bring the free states back into line by enforcing federal law and shut them down !--- Not so concerned anymore ! -- The ship seems dead in the water !--Did U see that Dear Leader cabinet meeting ? -- That was some strange sheet right there !-- Last week was infrastructure week and ?-- I guess next week will be wall week ?


----------



## umbra

Biting my tongue about the cabinet meeting. Yes a week and all the problems are solved, why didn't anybody else think of that.


----------



## Keef

I gotta take a break my heart ain't into trimming !-- I'm stop awhile and take some more caps --Get a little higher ? -- Maybe trim more later !-- Been trimming this Blue T.E. -- Umbra's  B.B. King male on Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer !-- I hope I can get the yield up some but she loud !--Blueberry with a peppery finish --
She nice !-- I'm kinda puzzled about some this new sheet !-- Why don't  Nightshade and Mazar get all frosty like the stuff Umbra bred ? -- I haven't had it in the pipe yet and I know the buzz is about more than the  THC level but I done got addicted to this frosty a** sheet !-- If they ain't as good as the other stuff I got!-- They outta here !-- Don't care how pretty they are !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I was ashamed for those cabinet members  groveling before the dear leader like that ! -- This is all so bizarre ? --


----------



## umbra

All hail the King...LOL


----------



## Rosebud

Welcome to the soviet union. that was bazaar and weird and good that general maddis, who is from this area didn't kiss his feet, the only one. More respect for him now.

That fire in England was one of the worst things i have ever seen. that huge building? reminded me of 9-11, so scary and horrible and sad.


----------



## robertr

With sick comments like the ones above, this forums membership is only going to shrink, already down to six lol. 
 Carry on.


----------



## Keef

If U don't want to be here just leave !


----------



## umbra

robertr said:


> With sick comments like the ones above, this forums membership is only going to shrink, already down to six lol.
> Carry on.


LOL, forum membership is down on all the canna site since the majority of folks went to IG. It has nothing to do with what you are talking about.


----------



## robertr

Keef said:


> If U don't want to be here just leave !


 Haha, I am staying till they close the lid on the coffin.


----------



## robertr

umbra said:


> LOL, forum membership is down on all the canna site since the majority of folks went to IG. It has nothing to do with what you are talking about.


  Ok, if you say so.


----------



## umbra

This isn't about politics, its about good vs evil.  Everybody is going to have to make a decision about where they stand. Clearly, I see what side of the fence you are standing on.


----------



## Keef

Cool !-- It use to be a free country !-- 
We'll I've screwed my rotation up !-- I got greedy !-- I knew it was working it's way thru the rotation -- Instead of moving one box per week to bloom in an eight box rotation --I had empty boxes and plants so I moved 2 boxes to bloom at the same time about 4 days apart - So when I get thru with this forever trimming I'm end up with 4 empty boxes and not enough plants to fill them !-- Gotta decide if I want adjust and leave some boxes open and idle until I get the rotation back on track or let the last boxes in bloom finished then fill it up with babies and do a whole room grow ? -- I don't know ?


----------



## Keef

U try to discredit the main stream media and attack the intelligence community and don't get control of them even with the help of another country ? --This is what happens !--A failed political coup !--  They gonna come at U hard !--If U got some dirt in your closet they gonna find it !-- If U can't take the heat stay out the kitchen !-- U got the press pissed because someone challenged thier methods and -- U call the intelligence community Nazis ? -- U don't get them under your thumb quick or get them discredited they gonna be pissed off ! -- Can't say I blame them !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Lillie has gone to the vet to get fixed just in time to.  No more pups for her.  And, that is a blessing.  I keep going out to check on the stops I pick out for mj.  And, I'm please to say that sunlight get through.  Order some weed killer so I can spray the area.  Got to clean up around.  I'm going to have to get up earlier, so, I can beat the heat. :48:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> LOL, forum membership is down on all the canna site since the majority of folks went to IG. It has nothing to do with what you are talking about.



 I won hundred percent agree with you Umbra:48:


----------



## Keef

Ness U gonna put them outside in the ground or still in containers ? -Don't use the weed killer yet !- I don't know if it'll help but back in the day I grew outside in 5 gallon bucket for awhile then got tired of hauling stuff to the hidden grow! -- Anyway this is what  I ended up doing !-- I pick my spot and clear around it some with a machete -- I haul in one those big bags of good dirt I put it on the ground next to the prepared plant site !-- I cut an "X" from corner to corner on back the bag !- Then flip the bag over onto the grow site -- Pull the flaps from the X U cut out and stretch it out from the bag gently to cover as much surrounding ground as possible -- cover those flaps with some local dirty and leaves !-- Keeps weed from growing next to your plant !-- When U bring your plants to the prepared site all U have to do is cut a slit in the top the bag of good dirt and plant in it !-- The plastic  flaps from the X of the out stretched dirt bag will act like a weed barrier !-- When U finished planting there should be a slight bump in the ground with a plant sticking out but it should look as if no one has even been there !


----------



## Keef

We trying to be civilized so no fish hooks or booby traps Ness !-- but a trail camera and an offset booby trap that will just scare da hell out someone will give U a video that will give U hours of laughs watching it over and over !-- Maybe send a copy to da one got caught in your camera trap for thier enjoyment ?


----------



## Keef

A simple trip wire that will turn on one them bobcat call players turnt up to max --Right next to the trail ? --With the reaction of the trapped on video ? --Priceless !


----------



## ness

Keef, I'm going to be putting them in bigger pots.  So, if I have to I can move them around.  I'm going to put four out there.  I can not see if my plant are female or male yet.  Some of them created a hard spot on the limbs were the stem meet and I can not see sex.  I'll see if I can post pictures a little later.  I open the White Widow up and the roots did not look good.  I'm going to clone her to see what happens.  I'll have two White Widows instead of one.


----------



## ness

The spot I pick out no one can see anything.  Nice and peaceful out where I'm at. But, I have been thinking of an alarm system the will go off if someone step on it.  A loud one.  So, it wake up the whole house.  Than I'll let the dogs out.  Yes, I'm excited now.  TJ will not like it but he'll adapt.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guy, Ness, please don't use weed killer around where your plants are. Can you water the ground and pull the weeds? Or you can put thick pieces of newspaper or any kind of paper or cardboard on the ground? that will kill the weeds if they are in the dark... most weeds.

It is tired at this house today. not doing much even tho there is much to do. Have a good afternoon you guys.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. It is Hot outside. Checked the Plants Time for a Joint. Ness I got some in 5 Gallon Buckets. They Look Better than in the Ground Plants.


----------



## Rosebud

Do you need an ice cold drink with that joint WoodH?   54 gallons are huge. that took a lot of soil. I used all my old homemade soil up this week, going to need some more..It has been a long time since I ran out of soil.  I think filling 20 gallon pots are hard, how do you do 54?


----------



## WoodHippy

Hi ya Rose I edited that post to read 5 Gallons. Yea 54 Gal. would be a Hugh Plant. Way Bigger than I need. We are Flying Low Under the Radar.  And Yes I am Having a Frosty Cold one. My ex Street Dealer sent me some to sample. Harsh, Over Dry. I mean Brittle. Thanks to all the fine folks at MP I might be a Pot Snob. And I used to pay for it. Hopefully never again.


----------



## Rosebud

I resemble that pot snob remark. I wear it proudly.  Ha ha harsh over dry...yuck.


----------



## Keef

Had myself a nap !-- It's  hell hot outside !-- I need to get back to trimming -- I'm slow today !-- 
Hippy I used to stick those 5 gallon bucket in the middle of thorny vines --up trees -- Places that were hard to get to !-- I perfered restricted government land !-- If I wasn't supposed to be there neither was anyone else !
Sorry Rose I didn't mean to cause trouble !


----------



## WoodHippy

Corned Beef Hash, Over Easy Egg on top Cover with Salsa. That be Supper.


----------



## Keef

Make me hongry Hippy !-- I been wanting that same meal lately !-- Never had it with salsa !-- but also been wanting Frito Chili Pie too !-- I'm think about this !-- Bout time to take a some of caps with some food anyway !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef one thing for sure I love Salsa. Now I do not do the Fire Breathing Dragon Salsa. Some Where Med. Nice Kick, A Little sweating OK. Our Local Grocery Store Found a Box of Corned Beef in the Freezer. From St Patrick's day. They marked them for 1.19 a LBS. We bought the 2 biggest Flats.


----------



## umbra

I was making some chili and I smoked this bowl of Jersey OG...then I forgot all about the chili. Now it is burnt chili. Going to smoke some more of that Jersey OG and forget about cooking. Turkey and sharp cheddar on sour dough with a slice of tomato.


----------



## Keef

I might better jump up and burn something in solidarity !-- I got some those irradiated shelf meals that don't need refrigeration !-- Been thinking about just ordering some those military MREs !-- I am all about quick food !
Mane after that Washington Post article leak that Mueller is investigating the Pres. For Obstruction of Justice I would love to be a fly on the White House wall tonight !


----------



## WoodHippy

Smoking Delusional OG. Taste is Stellar, Got to watch it. I Got one Toke over the line after 4 Tokes. Jersey OG Have to put that in my notes.


----------



## Keef

I ain't got no fancy weed but I get by ! 

View attachment 20170614_191302-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bud -- I forgot to send those strawberry seed out to U while D.D. was in !-- I'm sorry !-- I'm slow but I'll get it done !-- That pic up there ? -- That's  the Strawberry Momma !-- She don't play !-- As it ages I'm starting to detect a faint of Strawberry !- Wonder if it will get even stronger with age !-- She still got a little Desiel undertones! -- I'm bout to put this phone down and make a little fire right now !


----------



## Kraven

Whoa comin out the fog of dab testing for the day....hope everyone is high as they wanna be!


----------



## Keef

I might be Kraven !-- but them caps bout to kick in -So I'm see how I can get !
I been have a hankering for one those east coast roast pork sandwiches with that Broccoli Rabe dripping in that roast pork juice ? -- I should find out what da hell Broccoli Rabe is ? -- I needs me one them sandwiches !


----------



## Keef

I'd settle for a Muffalata out the Big Easy or a big Shrimp Po-Boy !-- I must be hongry!


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Hi guy, Ness, please don't use weed killer around where your plants are. Can you water the ground and pull the weeds? Or you can put thick pieces of newspaper or any kind of paper or cardboard on the ground? that will kill the weeds if they are in the dark... most weeds.
> 
> It is tired at this house today. not doing much even tho there is much to do. Have a good afternoon you guys.


 
Hi Rose.  I was thinking yes or no on the weed killer.  I thought if I spray, then wait about 5 days then water off and on through out the day.  That would wash the weed killer away.  There isn't two many weed out there anyways.  I can cover them and then pull them out.  Thanks for the heads up.  Lazy day here for me to.  Just wash four dog blankets and that is all I'm doing.  Pork sandwiches, chips, and soda is on the menu tonight.  Sounds good to me.  Rose how is Bud doing?  Where is the brake or crack in his leg or foot?  I forgot.


----------



## ness

WoodHippy said:


> Evening OFC. It is Hot outside. Checked the Plants Time for a Joint. Ness I got some in 5 Gallon Buckets. They Look Better than in the Ground Plants.


 
I have one 20 gal pot, I was thinking of using that for one plant.  But, the cost of soil is a lot to be filling up such a big pot.  And, then I have five gal pots that I plan on using.  We all get by with what we have.  Hot here today to.  It's going to get to 110 tomorrow or the next day and that is with the heat index.  Time for a toke.:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness U know how "There's  many ways to the Dank ?"-- Well Rose is an Organic pot pharmer !-- Using weed killer is like an abomination to them !-- They do not like such things as poison !-- I use a dilute weed killer in my Zombie Juice !-- It causes genetic problems in plants it's  used on !- Genetic problems that are  incompatible with life !-- If I am absolutely perfect on my technique I have a 1 in 1,000 chance of pulling off this genetic doubling and turning a normal pot plant into a fabled tetraploid and no gaurantee that it will be special !-- Moral of the story don't use  poison unless U have to and then use the absolute minimum !--


----------



## Keef

Them odds might make most just walk away !--I kinda like that !--  I'm very close on my Zombie Juice !-- Another test or 2 then I start running 1,000 feminized seed thru my juice every 2 weeks --How long will it take ? -- I'm out to find ??? -- Something extraordinary !-- Something outside the bounds of what we know our plant can do !--


----------



## Kraven

G'night all


----------



## mrcane

Nice evening here in the P.N.W ribs on the grill fresh asparagus out of the garden. School is out till July 5..
Nice bowl of BPU X BB. Hope that you are all good and high....:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Good evening all,

Cane, your good weather will be here tomorrow then I think, It has been in the 70s all week and I am so glad, cloudy. How are your plants? are they all in? Would you consider a journal?  I like keeping up with you.  Are you over jet lag?


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  Cane, glad you made it back home O:K.  I wanted to ask you have you ever been to Sal. B. in MA.  That is were I grow up.  It was so much fun.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Cane, your good weather will be here tomorrow then I think, It has been in the 70s all week and I am so glad, cloudy. How are your plants? are they all in? Would you consider a journal?  I like keeping up with you.  Are you over jet lag?


   Hi Rose could you please send some nice weather this way?? no matter where I go lately it's cloudy and rainy jet lag yup think that is what was going on I slept for 3 days..had some long hrs.back East taking care of dad 24 hr. Care.. always on watch..we had a good visit ...93 going out at home God Bless Him!!
No outdoor grow for me this year.  But I have 4 clones going 5 in Veg. And 4 in flower....
Great to see you Rose ...Hope that you are well..:heart:


----------



## ness

Rose. I want to buy some nematodes.  I have some pick out but I know nothing about them.  I read your suppose to keep them wet.  But what is there life span.  I'm so excited to be able to put plant outside.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. wake and bake already going. catch me if you can. hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let's do this thing !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC.


----------



## mrcane

Morning O.F.C. .....Early :48:  Another cloudy day ......


----------



## Keef

What up west coast ? -- Mane I feel like I been shot at and missed -- Sheet at and hit !-- Can't get moving !
Took extra caps -- Only gonna be in the high 90s today and not a cloud in the sky !-- Only got down to 80 last night !-- Summer be here !-- Here I was telling Ness to use weed killer sparingly if at all !-- I got some weeds trying to grow in my river rock covered front yard !-- I'm bout to kill they a** soon as I can move !
I mix up some agent orange and add a little my special poison just to be sure !-- Them weeds got to die ! 
One fellow freaked out killing weeds a couple years ago !-- Used some kind of extra strength industrial weed killer in his yard on a windy day and killed the whole row of oak trees lining the street !


----------



## Keef

I expected it to be a little quite today after yesterday !-- Not getting around so well so I just get higher !
 I'd like to give a shout out to the shadow people !--That's what I call the people who keep up with MP and the O.F.C. but are not members for one reason or another -- Some in prohibition states like me that are afraid they maybe found out !-- I understand !-- I face the same risk !-- Maybe more so !-- Come on out the shadows and join the conversation !-- Young ?--old ? -in between ? -- Jump in the O.F.C. has become more of a community and that's  a good thing !-- 
I'm have more coffee and refill my pipe maybe listen to some music !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,

We did get your cloudy and cool Cane.. I don't mind, i need to clean up this house today. Bud has a cat scan today on his fractured knee. I will be glad to get the results.  Cane, my heart is tugged a little about your dad. I sure want to stay in my home forever too like we all do. It takes a lot of grace to age well.  May we all have such grace.


----------



## umbra

Got up this morning and had ton of chores.  My back, hands and feet were killing me. Ate an rso cap. Feel much better. Forgot completely about job interview coming up in 1 1/2 hrs. LOL, don't think I am going to make it.  Co saw my LinkedIn account and contacted me about some work. A quick background on them and they are more of the corporate ogolopy I have had my fill of. My subconscious has a funny way of letting me know when I am doing something I don't want to do.


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't that the truth Umbra. Me too, i definately know when i am about todo something i don't really want to do.. Good for you for listening... 
_
I want to rock your gypsy soul, just like days of old._


----------



## Keef

Still down !-- We must have weather coming in a few days !- Wish I understood when my face was gonna do this !-- Fine one day and a cyclops the next !--With a bad  wing ! --The day is a waste as far as me doing anything constructive !--


----------



## Rosebud

That is a bummer keef. Maybe you will feel better soon.


----------



## Kraven

Hi all....I got a special surprise in the mail today and I'm super tickled.


----------



## Keef

Doctor once told me pain is your body's way of telling U that U still alive !-- I be all sorts of alive today !-- I guess it does beat the alternative !

Kraven -- U know I'm nosey !-- U gonna spill it ? 

Rose-- I weather the storm then get back up soon as I can !-- I be O.K. !


----------



## mrcane

Unloading 3 yards of beauty bark....
Rose Hope that Buds scan comes back good...
Kraven you are a lucky man
Keef hope that face straightens up....
Got us a rain shower....".Break"...:48:


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Hi all....I got a special surprise in the mail today and I'm super tickled.



BLR I bet, lol. I did find these in a cross with Silky Johnson from In House Genetics called Limonade.


----------



## Keef

It will Cane thanks --U too Rose !-- Not looking for sympathy !-- I'm glad to know I will get back up !-- I think the pharm can handle being on auto pilot for one day !-- I got a couple plants to take and I guess we'll see how they are when they go a little long ? -Got some hanging got to come off the vine --Maybe tommorrow ?


----------



## Keef

Around a 100 degrees outside and the sun is cooking but we have a refreshing hot dry wind !


----------



## Keef

It lives ! -- Bud is Nurse Larry ! 

View attachment 20170615_122411-1.jpg


View attachment 20170615_122238.jpg


----------



## umbra

the KL 13th x IC 91 appears to be a big hit. Yields are looking huge. Keeper material. The KL 13th x Oregon Lemon...well it is in high demand. More than I have, lol. When the weather cools a little I will do a dedicated seed run of these. Calling them Lemon Louie. The next up for KL 13th...tangielouie...until next time. Same Bat channel, same Bat Time.


----------



## Keef

Work it Batman !-- I think I remember saying U got to quit chasing the flavor of the day and go with your instincts ? -- Glad to hear it all goes well !-- I gotta check when I can get back up and see if my KL cuts have rooted !-- It sure has nice structure !--Looks like it can handle a heavy load of bud !


----------



## umbra

dojagrower is a little further along. He is 4 weeks into flower. Yield is a 9, he said. He said it was keeper material. He popped 3 beans and found a keeper.  we will see how you do.


----------



## Keef

This little girl went to bloom 6/25 -- U know first run for me is to get cuts and a taste of what it is ?-- I got my cuts and let her run !
KL in da house ! 

View attachment 20170615_134740-1.jpg


View attachment 20170615_134755-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

wow those look good.


----------



## umbra

popsickle buds


----------



## Keef

Tell U right now she'll grow bats for me !-- Have no idea of what to expect in the pipe but I be finding out !


----------



## Keef

I do grow them kinda small don't I ?-- I see this and imagine what it'll look like when I can grow them  5 ft tall !
Snow Desiel -- On a stick ! 

View attachment 20170615_135834.jpg


View attachment 20170615_135850-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Nice work both of y'all. Gratz umbra...keep plugging along, lemme know if you need anything...I just learned that when you moved the biggest seed collection in the country went missing...I'm angered and bummed at the same time.

Keef fine work man, very fine work.


----------



## Kraven

In celebration I'll dab some fresh squeezed Hippy Slayer. Peace


----------



## Keef

Now U talking Kraven !-- I'd hit that !-- Make me jealous !- I'm wait till I got some more put up but I'm going straight for a commercially made press !-- I think the press set up and supplies I'll need to get set up will cost me little less than $500 !-- I like what U doing there Cuz !- It's  just with the weak left arm I'm get a hydronic or pnuematic press !-- I kinda like the one Umbra got !-- I woulda started like Kraven did but I've seen enough to know I can do it so I'm do it right and get me a Mosheen right off the bat !


----------



## Keef

U put any in an e-cig cartridge yet Kraven ? --- I can already see getting it from the press into a cart gonna be tricky ?


----------



## Kraven

Naw not yet, but just weigh out a gram of rosin and then mix liquidizer in and got my own carts made from my own stuff with no chemical extraction.....just tastes good and potent.


----------



## yarddog

i think its pretty easy keef, with the right stuff. check the thread about vape concentrates here.


----------



## Kraven

Welp just made my first two carts....they are slammin and taste like I'm smoking my own stuff......problems getting solved.


----------



## Kraven

Of course had to test both thoroughly :48:


----------



## umbra

I think the louie will make fine rosin


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Welp just made my first two carts....they are slammin and taste like I'm smoking my own stuff......problems getting solved.


 you can add terpenes too...ssshhhh

https://www.true-blue.co/


----------



## umbra

remember whatever type weed sativa, indica, or hybrid...it is terpenes that determine the quality of the high


----------



## Kraven

ah ha....nice...just tastes like Slayer now which is fine, but that sure looks might fine Umbra


----------



## Kraven

Yea I am trying to go as low temp as possible and only hit it for about 10-12 [email protected] around 255f to not boil the terps off. My return is lower but it tastes much better and still hits just as hard. Same when I make DIH...I shake so gently....only the very best gets to make it to the press. [aka hair straightener and a vise clamp] :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Trick question Kraven !-- Now U told me your secret !-- U keep your percentage of oil and "Liquidizer" a secret !-- Terepenes ? --Umbra U don't say ? -- Does it have instructions ? -- and do the terepenes somewhat Liquidize the Rosen oil ? -- If there wasn't a possible 99 year jail sentence for making an mj extract in Texas I'd play around with it myself !-- When the time comes I'll be on it ! --Not long from now I imagine !- I think an e-cig oil that was half high CBD and half high THC gonna make good medicine !-- Maybe something like half Harlequin oil ( or that valentine ya'll been talking about ) -- and half Nurse Larry oil  ?--Or Snow Desiel ?--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. Kraven I am going to learn that one day. And make my own THC E Liquid. 
Umbra yours sound stellar. Gonna have to install the air conditioner Veg Is getting Hot.  One more day and my week is done. Sent a Sample Back to my Ex Street Dealer. Almost mean of me. Letting him smoke something he can't have.  Oh look Almost 420  my time :48:


----------



## umbra

It does thin it some. I adjusted the liquidizer down a little and it all worked. Now I wonder if you could add CBD crystals in order to get a specific ratio of THC to CBD.


----------



## Keef

Hippy in da hot house !-- Got to cool that grow down !-- That is cold about your ex dealer man !-- I did the same dam thing !--He said this taste like blueberries !-- So I cruelly gave him a little chunk ( maybe a gram ) of hash and I thought he was gonna cry !-- He said he ain't seen any hash in 25 years !--
 Insert evil laughter here !

Kraven I thought U just had bought some heat plates and used them with that clamp !-


----------



## Keef

Umbra I don't think U have to go as far as CBD crystals -- Something 35% THC and 35 % CBD from just mixing pressed oils should work fine !-- I know U though U want everything highest percentage U can get !
35% THC be stronger than any weed toke for toke !-- and U get the CBDs !


----------



## umbra

I run my press a little cooler at 240, but the press exerts far more pressure than the vice and hair straightener. I think that is the real advantage of a hydraulic press set up. More pressure, lower temp.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra I don't think U have to go as far as CBD crystals -- Something 35% THC and 35 % CBD from just mixing pressed oils should work fine !-- I know U though U want everything highest percentage U can get !
> 35% THC be stronger than any weed toke for toke !-- and U get the CBDs !


 That is good for a 50/50 ratio, but anything else would be hard to measure and be repeatable


----------



## Keef

I was perfectly happy with the pipe but see what U made me do !-- I like it ! 

View attachment 20170615_163101-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Like Kryptonite !-- Take all my super powers away --Like the ability to walk and talk !


----------



## umbra

I'm thinking more along the lines that the rosin is just a carrier for a specific recipe of cannabinoids that are added post extraction.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I kinda figured U were talking that --but I don't know that it needs to be that refined ?-- I was shooting for straight up 50/50 or even in 25 % -- Big percentages I can weigh out ! -- It's not like I'm be running a pharmacy !-- I doubt I ever get to participate in any kind of legal weed setting !-- That's  fine I just want a little slice right off the top !-- Be nice if it was legal but don't matter if it is totally legal or not !-- Been outside the law for long time on this anyway !-- I just want to point out that when I say Outlaw I'm just talking about being outside the law !-- It means something else to others and I thought I should make that distinction clear !


----------



## Keef

I'm put that down before it make me crazy !


----------



## Kraven

I'm just warming the wife up to the pneumatic press I want.......she just realized what I did with the hair straightener and a few buds.....she see's it as an investment now....not a toy.....prolly will have a nice one by the end of summer


----------



## Kraven

This is the one i have been eyeing but have not made a choice yet, still early on to find the right one.


https://www.rosintechproducts.com/c...d-series-pneumatic-plus-rosin-tech-heat-press


----------



## Keef

And that's  how we do stuff ain't it Kraven ? -- U shake it first and press the hash or just press bud ?

Why did I let ya'll talk me into corn beef hash with Fried eggs ? -- 1st couple bites were good but I'm full and  it is no longer appetizing !-- Caps time !


----------



## umbra

nice press. Keef, I like corned beef hash. Ex almost got me with that...worst food poisoning I have ever had from some corned beef hash she made me.


----------



## Keef

I have it sometimes Umbra !-- I usually eat too much and don't want anymore for awhile !- Ugh !

Cooling off quick out there !-- Down to 86 already !


----------



## Kraven

So far I have just pressed dried bud, but hash will be next after harvest, need to get some tea bags to press it. I now can meet all my needs and have no need to buy anything from the store.....they were my last dealer so to speak and I'm finally weed independent now.


----------



## WoodHippy

How is the smell of your E-thc thing. Can you tell it's Pot.


----------



## Keef

That press is nice Kraven just a little to rich for my blood !-- I'm looking for something with about 2 tons of pressure less than $500 !-- Gonna need the tea bags but beside parchment paper that's  about it ? -- The peeps gonna like carts ain't they Cuz ?-- I know it's  just for household use but U know lots of people don't even know about the carts !-- Being in a prohibition state like I am when things change I'm all over it !-- I said before if I had to come up outta here running dirty ? --I would rather be hauling a bottle of oil rather than a truck full of weed !


----------



## Keef

Liquid Weed all over again ? -- This ain't new to us !--


----------



## Keef

Heat and pressure and all that sparkly stuff turn to oil ? -- Seems to me more sparkly be more oil  am I wrong ?-- 

View attachment 20170615_182013-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Well thats the funny thing, it should be that way, but I have seen some poor returns on what looked like prime squishin' bud and bud that didn't look all that impressive really gush. I think it may be strain specific......Umbra ?


----------



## Keef

Yeah Umbra !-- I need me one them easy to grow 60 day finisher that just drips with  top quality oil ! -- I know that's too much to ask right ?


----------



## umbra

Yes I think it is strain specific. Plants haven't been bred for oil production in the past, but now some breeders are breeding just for 710...or oil upside down.


----------



## Kraven

OK, thanks Umbra


----------



## Keef

I woulda liked some high oil producing variety names myself Kraven ! -- 

Just messing with U Umbra !

I was watching the news about them investigating Jared for his financial dealing with that sanctioned bank  !-- I figured it all out !-- He owns that 666 building !-- Mark of the Beast !-- Now I'm scared !--.Might better take my old a** to church or something !--


----------



## Kraven

Just ordered fifty 2.5" x 3.5" silk 25 micron tea bags for pressing dry ice hash.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yeah Umbra !-- I need me one them easy to grow 60 day finisher that just drips with  top quality oil ! -- I know that's too much to ask right ?



 My headband raspberry Kush would do it  I just need to get her to taste better so I think I'm going to hit her with my mad scientist cheesecake  :48:


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody happy fry-day.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven, the carts appeal to me in so many ways. i think it is safer to use as far as smell goes. and the convenience!   i am going to look into going the cheap route at first, to get me by. but a proper press is my goal.   i broke up an icookie bud last night and packed my nighttime bowl. i bet icookie presses good.  i could prolly press oil out between my fingers. j/k


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to do this thing !-- I woke up high but it's  Wake and Bake !-- Coffee and a pipe in the morning is a something U gotta do !-- 
Dog I think there is a place for oil but sometimes U want some bud !-- As pot farmers I think we should learn to do all this stuff like pressing oil !-- If for no other reason but to recover the oil from trim to get all we can for what we do !-- If U can't press oil and do these other things like making edibles someone is gonna buy your worthless trim for a song !--- turn it into oil and make nice profit off your work !-- I would like one day to carry a THC cart on a lanyard around my neck the way I carry my nicotine e-cig now !


----------



## Kraven

I'm only about 50-60 dollars in and everything but the hair straighter has dual purposes 

If there is interest i will do a quick tut on what i'm doing, it's just a beginners foray into pressing resin. I'm excited that the first carts came out ok.


----------



## Keef

Good thing I collected all these girls !-- When it comes to what varieties make the most and best oil ? -All I hear is --It's variety specific !-- Some produce more than others ?-- Ain't nobody say Keef this variety is what U looking for or such and such a variety make lots of good oil !-- Leaving me knowing  nothing more than when I asked the question !-- I find out !-- I keep all these girls till I can run them thru a press ad find out for my own self !-- I answer my own dam question about what make what when it comes to oil  !--


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC:48:   another cloudy one...


----------



## Kraven

Keef ICookies, HS and Grass Monkey all give good returns....I'll let you know as i go through each strain. Peace


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven !-- I wasn't upset or anything there's  questions been asked around here sometimes that no one knows the answer !
Night Shade hanging !-- I gotta get me one those trim machines !-- I'm not a good trimmer and I don't like doing it !
Gonna take some more caps --smoke a little then back to the sticky fingers job !
I gotta clean that up some more that's a pitiful trim job ! 

View attachment 20170616_082434-1-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Dog said something about my Mctrays ? --Yard sale --garage sale --a quarter each !-- I believe in letting someone else do the stealing when possible !


----------



## Keef

O.K. break time is over time to get back to trimming Keef !-- Don't tell me what to do I kick your a** !-- U wanna take this outside so nothing gets broken !-- Bring it !


----------



## Rosebud

my mom said if i didn't have anything nice to say just to hush. I hushed for a couple of hours.. no more.

Bud has now hurt his shoulder and I think a rib is out because when the doctor told him to use a wheelchair, he said no.  I will be finding him one today. I can't kill him cause he is already hurt.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Thanks Kraven !-- I wasn't upset or anything there's  questions been asked around here sometimes that no one knows the answer !
> Night Shade hanging !-- I gotta get me one those trim machines !-- I'm not a good trimmer and I don't like doing it !
> Gonna take some more caps --smoke a little then back to the sticky fingers job !
> I gotta clean that up some more that's a pitiful trim job !



Nothing wrong with that trim job unless you planning to use the trim for hash. In my world if it has sugar it gets smoked. I used to trim real nice but as you know it's hell on the hands.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> my mom said if i didn't have anything nice to say just to hush. I hushed for a couple of hours.. no more.
> 
> Bud has now hurt his shoulder and I think a rib is out because when the doctor told him to use a wheelchair, he said no.  I will be finding him one today. I can't kill him cause he is already hurt.



Hope he gets better.


----------



## giggy

I'm watching yall on this press stuff. All i have ever make was iso.


----------



## Keef

Rose hang in there !-- Us men we get banged up sometimes !--- Mr.RB gonna be fine !-- U get in a fight with a ladder ? -- Ya gonna get hurt !-- These are things that will heal Rose !--(If U don't kill him first !)-- When I was on morphine and being a Wildman -- I got tangled up in the yard tools and fell --stuck a tine from a garden rake in under my chin !-- D.D. took me to the clinic for stitches -- Doctors gets thru and say do U need anything for pain and other Keef he said sure !-- He bad !-- Nother time I got in a fight with my Sawsall-- I lost !-- Stitches again !-- Quite a few stitches !--
 Bud can't be that bad !
Then there was the time the po-po brought me home after a fender bender !-- That was a memorable event !-- He should never have threatened to put me in jail if he caught me driving again and put the dog to sleep !
She coulda handled the jail part but when he threatened to put her dog to sleep !-- I just shut my high a** up and sit down to watch the show !-- Poor guy !-- Not !-- Left with his head hanging low but I didn't laugh at him !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> my mom said if i didn't have anything nice to say just to hush. I hushed for a couple of hours.. no more.
> 
> Bud has now hurt his shoulder and I think a rib is out because when the doctor told him to use a wheelchair, he said no.  I will be finding him one today. I can't kill him cause he is already hurt.



 That really sucks Rose I can feel his pain I've been hobbling with a really bad knee for about eight months now finally got into the surgeon but anyways it's caused me to fall quite a few times just because of the lack of stability and pain in it let me Telya definitely not a good time I sure hope he feels better soon is he using a cane at least when he walks


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> I'm watching yall on this press stuff. All i have ever make was iso.



 These guys are a bunch of bad influences Giggy I can see it now me and you both are going to have one of these machines fairly soon :48:


----------



## Keef

2 people who have the ability to shape steel to thier will can't create  2 tons of pressure at 270-300 degrees ?-- Dat's  a Rosen Press !-- Put bud or hash in one the mesh bags like Kraven just got ! --Fold it a piece of parchment paper !-- Put the heat and pressure on it and the oil squishes out onto the parchment paper which it doesn't soak into !-- When it cools the oil will be a solid and can be flaked off the paper !-- People are doing this all sorts of ways but that's  the basics !-- I'm ready to get started myself !-- I can get empty carts out of China for 5 for a dollar !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks you guys, his life has been saved for now.  I am sorry budlight about your knee, are you have surgery soon? Knee pain sucks. We remodeled this house to make it wheelchair assessable, all we need is a ramp.  But it has to be a cute ramp. A meandering ramp that goes thru the gardens. lol   We will see if all our planning was right when i get a chair today. His fall 18 years ago was much worse, but i was younger than.. OK! I am done complaining, we have a lot to be thankful for.  Thank you again.


----------



## Keef

Morning  Bud !-- I got a root extract recipe that dates back to at least the Romans for gout and other joint pain !-- I know U got roots !--I haven't tried it yet !-- Boil The Roots for several Hours strain then reduce  the liquid to a thick black paste apply generously and wrap !-- There's supposed to be a whole different set of terepenes in the roots !


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Thanks you guys, his life has been saved for now.  I am sorry budlight about your knee, are you have surgery soon? Knee pain sucks. We remodeled this house to make it wheelchair assessable, all we need is a ramp.  But it has to be a cute ramp. A meandering ramp that goes thru the gardens. lol   We will see if all our planning was right when i get a chair today. His fall 18 years ago was much worse, but i was younger than.. OK! I am done complaining, we have a lot to be thankful for.  Thank you again.



 Apparently I had torn a bunch of the Cartlidge in my knee so the surgeon wants to start with Cortizone shot I laughed At here and said those shots are a joke  but if that's where she wants to start I guess I have to go with it  I sure hope bud starts to feel better soon Rose  nothing worse than not being able to stand on your own 2 feet


----------



## Rosebud

the first shot i got in my knee really helped, not the ones after that though. I hope it helps you.  I need to take some turmeric today my own self.  It helps some. I hope you get your knee fixed soon.


----------



## Keef

Bud they give the cortisone shots 3 times in the knee and if U come back they gonna wanna do a total knee operation !-- Them shots hurt !-- Sometimes they help and sometimes they hurt enough the patient won't come back !-- Sucks but that's  the truth of it !


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone else is off to a good start today looked in the mailbox got my new license looks like I'm good for 93 I'm pretty excited about that I got lots of beans to crack I think I'm going to start with some ubc chemo  some g13hp88 and some calio  maybe I'll throw some chrome riri in there as well hope everyone's having a good Friday  so far :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning  Bud !-- I got a root extract recipe that dates back to at least the Romans for gout and other joint pain !-- I know U got roots !--I haven't tried it yet !-- Boil The Roots for several Hours strain then reduce  the liquid to a thick black paste apply generously and wrap !-- There's supposed to be a whole different set of terepenes in the roots !



That definitely sounds interesting Keef I'm going to have to check it out


----------



## Keef

They ever did a scope on your knee Bud ?-- Love those scopes !-- U stick that scope inside the knee joint and blow it up with water so U can see -- There are times  U can see a piece of meniscus waving around and know what the problem is !- It is nice to be able to look at the joint even move it around some while U watch !-- The scope is hooked up to a monitor and visibility is really good !-- Lots of times the repair can be done thru the scope !-- That's  what I was doing when I bit the big one !-- Came around a corner in a hurry and hit a wet spot from knee scope overflow -- Feet went up --face came down ! - gloves gave me no way to break my fall so I broke my fall with my face !-- Didn't turn out very well !-- I was in a daze but wondered what was going on when they supported me on each side as we walked thru the emergency department and out the back door while I held my face together !-- -- My nightmare was only just beginning !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> They ever did a scope on your knee Bud ?-- Love those scopes !-- U stick that scope inside the knee joint and blow it up with water so U can see -- There are times  U can see a piece of meniscus waving around and know what the problem is !- It is nice to be able to look at the joint even move it around some while U watch !-- The scope is hooked up to a monitor and visibility is really good !-- Lots of times the repair can be done thru the scope !-- That's  what I was doing when I bit the big one !-- Came around a corner in a hurry and hit a wet spot from knee scope overflow -- Feet went up --face came down ! - gloves gave me no way to break my fall so I broke my fall with my face !-- Didn't turn out very well !-- I was in a daze but wondered what was going on when they supported me on each side as we walked thru the emergency department and out the back door while I held my face together !-- -- My nightmare was only just beginning !


 No they never did one of those those just a CT scan that really sucks that story buddy  damn that sounds painful Keef


----------



## umbra

woke up buzzed. time to smoke some more.


----------



## Keef

It was Bud !--The left side of my face was shattered with fractures radiating around the cheek and eye socket !-- They walked me out the back door and put me in a van that felt like it had no shocks and we went several miles down the bumpiest road in New Orleans to the workers comp clinic while I tried to hold my face together ! -- They took an X-ray and told me I was gonna need surgery !-- I sat there and hour waiting for that dreaded ride back to the hospital !-- I thought the trip there was a horror but I had trouble not passing out on the way back and I was scared because they were hurting me !-- When we got back to the hospital they informed me I was too messed up to drive so the van would take me home !-- Wasn't nothing wrong with my right arm and I am proficient with a butterfly knife ! -It came out spun around a few times and disappeared !-- I told them get the "F" outta my way I was going home !-- I don't remember the drive but I got home to D.D. and was safe !-- She took care of me best she could !-- Then after 2 weeks with a shattered face and no pain meds I had to walk back into that place of woe and submit to surgery to do the repair !-- Took them 6 hours !-- I came out the recovery room tied down !-- Don't remember why !-- Anyway the incident the traumatic brain injury was bad enough but it  kinda screwed up what was left of my mind too because stuff like this doesn't happen !-- but it did to me !-- It was 6 months before they found the neck injury caused by the fall !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> It was Bud !--The left side of my face was shattered with fractures radiating around the cheek and eye socket !-- They walked me out the back door and put me in a van that felt like it had no shocks and we went several miles down the bumpiest road in New Orleans to the workers comp clinic while I tried to hold my face together ! -- They took an X-ray and told me I was gonna need surgery !-- I sat there and hour waiting for that dreaded ride back to the hospital !-- I thought the trip there was a horror but I had trouble not passing out on the way back and I was scared because they were hurting me !-- When we got back to the hospital they informed me I was too messed up to drive so the van would take me home !-- Wasn't nothing wrong with my right arm and I am proficient with a butterfly knife ! -It came out spun around a few times and disappeared !-- I told them get the "F" outta my way I was going home !-- I don't remember the drive but I got home to D.D. and was safe !-- She took care of me best she could !-- Then after 2 weeks with a shattered face and no pain meds I had to walk back into that place of woe and submit to surgery to do the repair !-- Took them 6 hours !-- I came out the recovery room tied down !-- Don't remember why !-- Anyway the incident the traumatic brain injury was bad enough but it  kinda screwed up what was left of my mind too because stuff like this doesn't happen !-- but it did to me !-- It was 6 months before they found the neck injury caused by the fall !--



 That sounds brutal man I really hope the Worker's Comp. took good care of you after being through that much pain  I know out here all they did was give me the shaft and I've done nothing but  suffer sense my life has never been the same  yet they claim I'm 100% are used to be able to hold 100 pound hydraulic pump above my head  and use my other arm to put the bolts inwith no issues  now I'll be lucky if I can hold my right arm above my shoulder for longer than five seconds with nothing in  my hand


----------



## Keef

No Bud I fell through the cracks !-- We fought for my disability for several years then when we went before the judge and no one could find a job I could do the judge with his western string tie and all  looked at the braid hanging down my back he didn't even have to say anything -- but in his wisdom since I helped D.D. around the house I could get a job folding close so I wasn't disabled at all !-- Even with the documented P.T.S.D. -- Traumatic brain injury -and 3 bulged disc in my neck I was work worthy !-- God bless America !
So I guess U could say I got a chip on my shoulder !


----------



## yarddog

why don't you try again keef?


----------



## Keef

Because I been turned down 3 times and it's been too long !-- I'm 62 so I'm gonna apply for my social security early !-- Some is better than none !-- Bout all I can do anymore is grow weed but if  they'd let me work I wouldn't even need the SS !-- I got plans for D.D. to quit that high dollar nursing job and help me with the farm before nursing kills her !-- She took care of stuff long enough !-- I want my turn !-- Only problem is she wants me to wait and do it legally and I don't care how I do it ! -- I've seen how thier rules and laws are out to protect me !--- I'm a pot pharmer--- light up or leave me alone !


----------



## Keef

I need to set up another grow area for breeding so I don't get pollen on everyone !-- Got nothing special in mind to breed it's all about learning to make feminized seed !-- I need to do it and grow the seed out and see if they all girls before I breed the mother lode of seed for the tetra project !-- It would do my heart good to come up outta here at the end of prohibition driving a team of outstanding tetras -- With both middle fingers held high !


----------



## ness

Did I hear lit up.  It is about that time.  Still scoping the woods for the best light.  Getting it all down on paper.  A slow start for me this morning.  But, I'm getting it together.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness ! -Lit up ?-- Yep !

Bud I'm slow but don't think for a minute I missed it when U said that U gonna start some U.B.C. Chemo seed !--  We'll have to talk!


----------



## Keef

The Nurse is in --bloom !-- I got no idea how long she got anymore ! 

View attachment 20170616_134350-1.jpg


View attachment 20170616_134441-1.jpg


----------



## ness

Keef how are you liking your glass pipe?  I try my glass pipe here and there.  But, I still like smoking out of my metal pipe.  I just like how it smokes.


----------



## ness

Nice pictures.  Good Day.:bong2:


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Keef how are you liking your glass pipe?  I try my glass pipe here and there.  But, I still like smoking out of my metal pipe.  I just like how it smokes.



 Quit smoking out of that metal pipe Ness  it's so bad for you  every time you smoke out of that you're smoking metal toxins throw that thing in the garbage :48:  I told Keef the same thing


----------



## yarddog

i love clean glass. lets you taste the flavour of your flower.


----------



## WoodHippy

I love glass to. I got one you put water in the bottom. I call it Bubbly.  Never leave's the House. I will spend tomorrow moving stuff to expand the grow room, And Make room for Air Conditioning. Is it Hot Everywhere.


----------



## umbra

over 100 here. pool is lovely. a/c set at 80 and a little chilly. smoking weed and drinking beer...life is good


----------



## Keef

Nap Wake and Bake !-- 4:20 --U name it let's burn !-- Hot ? --It's a mild 98 at the beach and sunny !-- I ain't going out there !-- Wait I gotta check the mail ?---Later !-- Comfortable 76 in here why I want to be out in da heat ?
Hippy I paid $126 for my grow room A/C unit !-- Shoulda done it long ago !-- What's in this pipe ?

Bud I agree about a metal pipe but I wasn't getting any metal toxins in my metal pipe !-- See It never has been in any alcohol !-- Smoking brick U don't care about taste !-- So I ran a rm rod down the barrel and when the bowl started getting to small I dig some the residue out with a pocket knife and start over again !
Now that I got good weed and glass I can't go back to that old pipe !--Unless I had to !


----------



## Kraven

Been busy doing R&D today...hope you don't mind the pic's....I'll start a thread or toss up one in my thread if you want me too. Yes I am vaping Hippy Slayer I grew, it tastes amazing and has a much harder punch than a store bough without the after tastes of butane or hexane. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Fine pictorial Kraven !-- I'm happy for U !-- I know U have some breathing problem -- This just what the doctored ordered for U !-- A couple pics don't show how long it took to get to this point ?

When I was in the grow room I kept misunderstanding what I was hearing on the T.V. so I had to come see -- WITCH hunt !
That's  different than what I thought I heard !


----------



## WoodHippy

Great Tutorial Kravens. Now How You making that Pot Puck.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I know U can press bud or hash so I'm be going the way of dry ice hash and a pollen press to make the pucks !-- Then press the hash although I'm sure I'll have to try both ways !-- Weigh the puck before and after to see how much oil came out !--


----------



## Keef

I bet the pressed oil doesn't have that RSO taste I hate ?-- Good for edibles too I bet !-- Hippy make some great Gummies with that !


----------



## ness

Budlight said:


> Quit smoking out of that metal pipe Ness it's so bad for you every time you smoke out of that you're smoking metal toxins throw that thing in the garbage :48: I told Keef the same thing


:48:I know you are right.  The metal pipe does taste of metal.  But, I use to much p in them.  I can work on that.  Yes, I'll put that metal pipe down.  Been cleaning the hak out of the bedroom and still can fine my water pipes.  So, I order me my first glass water pipe from amazon.  Not a bad price.  $28.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No Bud I fell through the cracks !-- We fought for my disability for several years then when we went before the judge and no one could find a job I could do the judge with his western string tie and all  looked at the braid hanging down my back he didn't even have to say anything -- but in his wisdom since I helped D.D. around the house I could get a job folding close so I wasn't disabled at all !-- Even with the documented P.T.S.D. -- Traumatic brain injury -and 3 bulged disc in my neck I was work worthy !-- God bless America !
> So I guess U could say I got a chip on my shoulder !



That sucks man sounds like our countries aren't much different that's pretty much how it went for me to


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> :48:I know you are right.  The metal pipe does taste of metal.  But, I use to much p in them.  I can work on that.  Yes, I'll put that metal pipe down.  Been cleaning the hak out of the bedroom and still can fine my water pipes.  So, I order me my first glass water pipe from amazon.  Not a bad price.  $28.



 That definitely sounds like a good price :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Hippy looking down that road. Mrs H said those hair things 45 Bucks. She Find ya one in a second hand store. Oh buy the Way I bought 2 more LED light's. Keef, Budlight I sent P.P. to both you right. Panama Power House (P Red X G13 X Black Widow) Put some in the Pipe. It's Great. Closest thing I ever had with Known Panama Red.  I got a Short pheno first time Rock Hard Nugs. Gonna try again.


----------



## WoodHippy

Ness Please throw away all metal pipes. Your lungs will thank you. Budlight I remember smoking out of Brass. What where we thinking.


----------



## Keef

Hippy look up those Rosen Presses for sale !-- U can only put so much pressure on a hair straightener !
U may be able to find reconditioned heat plates and controller online for $50 or so !-- Them can handle the pressure !--More pressure = more oil !-- 2 tons work just fine !-- I suggest the plates since they can hold the heat and handle the pressure ! -- Other than that make the pressure in anyway U can ! -- Even a car jack ?


----------



## Keef

I chased what I call Liquid Weed up thru trying to clean RSO up enough for an e-cig -- I still got a gallon of food grade Veg. Glycerin under the cabinet !-- An act of God couldn't get enough THC to dissolve in it to get a fly high !-- Beat my head against the wall for a couple years on this !-- Then I found out about the west coast hash oil carts !-- Tried them and liked them a lot !- So it could be done so I went back to the drawing board and the books !- -- CO2 extraction seemed to becoming the industry standard !-- Lots of hash oil made this way !-- The Simply "C" hash oil extractor was on my list for about $3,000 -- The Umbra tells me about this Rosen Press stuff !-- The Rosen oil and CO2 shatter are almost solid at room temperature !- They got several things to think it with !-- Take a look at "EJ Mix "or "ProMix" !-- 
That Liquid Weed ? --


----------



## Keef

That oil be about 70% THC -- Keef's Liquid Weed be half strength oil !-- I figure about 35 % THC will be stronger than most weed even the Dank up in here ! -- See the value of oil that can be extracted from bud is less than the value of the bud !-- Not trying to cheat anyone there's a time for hash oil and time for a social vape !-- Hash oil melt the novice !


----------



## Keef

Then when I'm trying to make sense of it and get it all figured out Umbra got to flash a pic of THCA crystals !-- I told him my mind can't take anymore !


----------



## Kraven

I wanted to test a few things keef, I have my eye on a press and a few strains that I know will give close to a 30% return and are devastatingly potent. I wanted to work on small segments of the process to refine my skill and test in small batches what differences in temp and pressure have on the quality of the material. Once I get really proficient I'll move up to a production press.


----------



## Keef

That's  the way U been doing all along Kraven !-- They should call that scientific method or something ? - My learning curve gonna be steep !--  Fortunately I knows some peeps who knows some stuff and are ahead of me on this !-- I got a fine foundation so I got this but I got some experiments to do myself !-- Sometimes the only way to find out if U can do something is to jump in and fail a few times !-- I do that all the time !-- I perfer to think of it not as failure but as success in finding out what not to do !


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Ness Please throw away all metal pipes. Your lungs will thank you. Budlight I remember smoking out of Brass. What where we thinking.



 As soon as I think of a brass pipe I instantly get that taste in my mouth  I don't know if it was from the nasty screen or the brass itself but either which way guaranteed knocked a few years off our lives  hope you're having a good evening buddy :48:


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I chased what I call Liquid Weed up thru trying to clean RSO up enough for an e-cig -- I still got a gallon of food grade Veg. Glycerin under the cabinet !-- An act of God couldn't get enough THC to dissolve in it to get a fly high !-- Beat my head against the wall for a couple years on this !-- Then I found out about the west coast hash oil carts !-- Tried them and liked them a lot !- So it could be done so I went back to the drawing board and the books !- -- CO2 extraction seemed to becoming the industry standard !-- Lots of hash oil made this way !-- The Simply "C" hash oil extractor was on my list for about $3,000 -- The Umbra tells me about this Rosen Press stuff !-- The Rosen oil and CO2 shatter are almost solid at room temperature !- They got several things to think it with !-- Take a look at "EJ Mix "or "ProMix" !--
> That Liquid Weed ? --


 If you want to clean RSO up enough for cartridges look up a THC distilling or  distillation   There's some really good videos on it on YouTube


----------



## St_Nick

Evening guys,  I been having a rough couple of days.  Weather been up and down, my hips been screaming.  Garden is cruizin' right along with the new timers and stuff.  I re-arranged the veg room again today.  Trying to veg three replacements for the flower room while growing out clones and small plants under one MH light just wasn't working.  Now I got the T5 going again for about a week.  I have one plant in the garden that should come down next week and that will give me space for the 3 in veg, then my veg room be back to normal.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks, Storming Here. Can Not Sleep. Coffee, Bowl and off to work.


----------



## WoodHippy

5000 BTU of Cooling power installed in veg. 72 degrees right now. We will see what it's like this afternoon. If it stay's cool enough I will re start some lost beans from the heat war. Grow and Learn. Ordered 2 more 100 10 watt LED lights for Veg. Replace a 8 bulb T5HO with them.


----------



## giggy

morning hippy and the rest of the ofc. happy saturday, wake and bake done started.


----------



## giggy

WoodHippy said:


> 5000 BTU of Cooling power installed in veg. 72 degrees right now. We will see what it's like this afternoon. If it stay's cool enough I will re start some lost beans from the heat war. Grow and Learn. Ordered 2 more 100 10 watt LED lights for Veg. Replace a 8 bulb T5HO with them.


i'm in a very well insulated shed with three boxes. i run my a/c at night and turn it off in the mornings for the most part. say 220 square foot and a 6000 btu unit over here in bama. now by late july to aug. i may have to run it more.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning giggy It's going to be 94 today with 96 % humidity. Inside day for sure. I am about 220 sf myself spare bed room.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. -- We got central air but I got all those LEDS in the back bedroom so I put a little window unit in and no heat problem ! --I probably got room for 8 plus more box light combos but I think I'd need a bigger unit !-- I'm holding with what I got for now and rebuild my rotation !-- I took from veg faster than It could give so I hold up wait for everything to get right then start the rotation again !-- Live and learn !-- Shouldn't have to worry about running out but it slows my plans !


----------



## Kraven

Cruising town with my home made cart....making Saturday morning errands a nice ride today.


View attachment 244453


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Cruising town with my home made cart....making Saturday morning errands a nice ride today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 244453


i'm gonna have to take lessons.


----------



## Kraven

I put a tutorial up in my thread Giggy, any questions lemme know. I would be glad to help ya


----------



## umbra

morning OFC. @ 8am it is 88, lol. triple digits all week. Glad I have a pool. Smoking sour dubb and chiesel. Big cup of Joe. Man its hot.


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Been busy doing R&D today...hope you don't mind the pic's....I'll start a thread or toss up one in my thread if you want me too. Yes I am vaping Hippy Slayer I grew, it tastes amazing and has a much harder punch than a store bough without the after tastes of butane or hexane. Peace.


 
Nice set up Kraven.  You enjoy.  Tj is doing O:k.  Being a roofer and 6' 3" sure didn't help his body at all.  He is in lots of pain and cramps up all the time.  Wish there was something I could do.  He can take a pain pill 4 time a day.  But, they don't seem to work that good.  Have a good day.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Going to be 92 for the next couple of days.  Yep, I'm in the house.  Going to be cleaning the grow room up today as soon as I get motived.  Got my coffee and bowl ready to go.:bong2:


----------



## Kraven

Mornin Umbra, ness hope y'all have a good day....storming here again today....reg summer pattern


----------



## Keef

I think our low last night was close to 80 -- We headed for the high 90s -- Got a hot wind blowing allergens down from the north and my face ain't liking it !-- I'm in a foul mood !-- I hurt several days in a row like this I start having some mental problems --anger management and stuff  I don't know how to explain -- Try to find the zen in the trim this morning !-- Not there yet !--- Got sticky fingers -- My scissor cleaning bottle over Everclear getting thick !-- Oh well !-- There's a Snow Desiel and some others need to come down !-- I forgot to get me a set of those screen bottom pans !-- I am missing the small one in the set of 3 which fits gallon bottles for the Umbra dry ice hash making technique !-- D.D. make it back to town I get me one !- I'm just make hash for awhile and put up the pucks !-- When U guys got it all worked out I should be up to snuff on this real soon !-- None of the knowledge means nothing if U don't got the weed to work with so I'm building my stash !-- I'll catch up with U guys when my time comes !
Kraven wasn't it great toking away and no worries about the po-po or anyone else even noticing ? -- How they gonna stop carts ? -- They can't stop everyone with an e-cig and test it !-- The carts got a big future !


----------



## ness

My grandson J graduated yesterday and is having his party today.  Wish, I could be there.  But, I did manage to get Skype on my computer and my webcam hook up.  Hopefully I will see him today.  He is 18 and want to be a chef.  He is working in a kitchen right now.  He was going to get his own place with girlfriend.  But, decide to stay home and save his money.  My daughter has three more children to get through high school.  A set of twins boys and my youngest granddaughter.   She is a busy mom.


----------



## Keef

Morning Miss Ness ! --Have U talked to TJ about CBDs ?-- Girl I was on 3 massive doses of morphine a day for almost a decade and now all I take is caps made from my trim !-- It would help him but I know some people  won't touch it simply because it is against the law !-- It's good medicine !-- I got off the muscle relaxers - and that Xanax crap !-- That sheet get me in trouble ! -- The medicine that saved my life is against the law -- In what warped world is that right ?


----------



## ness

Got to water the girls (I hope they are girls).  I know, I have at least three girls.  Can't tell on some of the plants.  

Rose, I don't think NL like the heat under the T5's.  I raise the lights yesterday and I think, I'm going to do it again.  I'm puzzled.  Not, feeling very well.  Weak and light headed.  I'll get pictures later.


----------



## ness

Keef, as, soon, as, I get the NL growing I'm going to talk him into smoking some.  He use to be a big smoker in his young days.  He will not touch it now.  It gets him paranoid.  He doesn't like that feeling of not being in control.  I don't have that problem.  I smoke with you peeps.:48:


----------



## Keef

Ness Nurse Larry is good medicine and works for me but some of the high CBD plant wouldn't get a fly high but are great for pain !-- I want a high CBD plant but don't know which yet !-- Rose got one called Valentine I think ? There are quite a few varieties !-- - I want to mix it with my high THC weed !-- Maybe in a cartridge like Kraven and Umbra make !


----------



## WoodHippy

Went to Pick Wild Black Raspberries. Its to Hot. Could Pick 3 Gallons of Gooseberries if I wanted. Looking like a real good Year for Blackberries to. My favorite fruit to make wine with. Back in the Cool. Think it time to break out the Hash.


----------



## umbra

excessive heat warnings, lol. Jumped in the pool, lol. refreshed and ready for the next sesh. went to dispensary and they had this weed, $100/ 1/8th, bought some...LOL.


----------



## St_Nick

They sell cbd cartridges at the tobacco shops around here. I wondered if there was anything to them.


----------



## Budlight

:stoned:





umbra said:


> excessive heat warnings, lol. Jumped in the pool, lol. refreshed and ready for the next sesh. went to dispensary and they had this weed, $100/ 1/8th, bought some...LOL.



 Holy snap it must be pretty amazing at that price


----------



## St_Nick

Budlight said:


> :stoned:
> 
> Holy snap it must be pretty amazing at that price



No kidding,  right?
:48:


----------



## umbra

the lab report with the weed said 32% THC. I slept for 5 hours straight. My son had to feed the dogs and make his own dinner. At 10 pm its 92 outside.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning All  32 %  THC Oh my. Storming here and No sleeping in for me.


----------



## Kraven

Thats pretty close to some low grade butter i have seen, thats really up there in THC %.....I like it :heart:


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody,  happy fathers day. Stoned again. Wow 32% i'd have to dig my way though the shag carpet.


----------



## giggy

Kraven i'll check that out.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning ofc! Happy fathers day to all you dads!


----------



## St_Nick

Happy Fathers Day everyone,  hope it is awesome for you all.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> the lab report with the weed said 32% THC. I slept for 5 hours straight. My son had to feed the dogs and make his own dinner. At 10 pm its 92 outside.



 They're claiming this mad scientist cheesecake I have is supposed to hit numbers like that they post reports for it and everything so hopefully I can at least get  Close to the high 28 :48:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start and happy Father's Day guys :48:


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. I wound up going to bed late after my mid day nap. Turned off the a/c at 2 am and opened the windows. It was 75 outside. Woke up to the dogs wanting to be fed and noticed it was getting warm. At 8am it was 86. Shut the windows and turned on the a/c. Said Happy Father's Day a week ago. Homebrew is ready for drinking.
Rented John Wick Chapter 2 and it was more violent than the 1st one.
The Chiquita Bananas beans I bought said the weed was 33% THC. Popped 5...we will see.


----------



## umbra

When I was talking with budtender, he mentioned he had the Lemon Tree. So I asked him how he got it. He told me the biggest line I have ever heard about how he got it. I told him he should be a writer or go into politics. Knee deep and a straight face, that's a gift.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Good morning OFC. I wound up going to bed late after my mid day nap. Turned off the a/c at 2 am and opened the windows. It was 75 outside. Woke up to the dogs wanting to be fed and noticed it was getting warm. At 8am it was 86. Shut the windows and turned on the a/c. Said Happy Father's Day a week ago. Homebrew is ready for drinking.
> Rented John Wick Chapter 2 and it was more violent than the 1st one.
> The Chiquita Bananas beans I bought said the weed was 33% THC. Popped 5...we will see.



 Got my fingers crossed you'll hit at least close to that buddy  I know you can do it it's just whether the plant is willing to give it to you :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Happy Father Day to those it applies to. Afternoon to everyone. Got Ribs In the Smoker. Drinking Cold Beer and Getting Really High. Started  SNS 209 on my outside plants we will see how it works.


----------



## umbra

WH was it you or Nick was talking about Panama Red? Look at Snowhigh's Panama Gold.

Panama Gold is a combination of BCO Pablo&#8217;s Gold (Colombian Gold/Colombian Gold x UK Cheese x Panama Red) with a Colombian Green leaning pheno as the mother and a supremely branchy colorful stud with Panama Red stems and expressions and leaves which turn golden white to many fall colors reminiscent of the very best Colombians and Panama Red expressions from the past. Red expressions have been coming through in the progeny of this Pablo&#8217;s Gold male and finished flowers may lean toward the Panama Red side, Colombian Gold and many phenos may express in varying degrees from either side of the spectrum. This is old school cannabis at its finest but with a modern twist to allow for shorter flowering/finishing times without sacrificing the best attributes expressed in the genetics. If you want original Colombian highs and yearn for Colombian or Panama genetics or you remember smoking the best imports from the 60&#8217;s and 70&#8217;s then Panama Gold is exactly what you&#8217;re looking for. This strain is exactly as advertised and should be jumped on as not to be left out because this strain will be very sought after. Panama Gold phenos will range from highly resinous green phenos with compact flowers on a Christmas tree structure to more lanky bushes that form beautiful red, maroon, orange, yellow, purple flowers that grow along the branches in an ascending growth pattern with many small colorful colitas growing the length of each branch. This is a true work of art and patience is needed to grow Panama Gold to potential. This means that flowering time many take many months to finish properly dependent on phenotype. Respect for its old school roots is required and educating on the growth of equatorial strains indoors, outdoors or in greenhouses is necessary to bring the potential out in this strain. **This is not to say there isn&#8217;t fast finishing phenos but grower should be warned the potential of the longer flowering types.** This line is for lovers of exotic sativas and for those who want to experience a true sativa experience. A balanced organic soil and repotting should be used to control height and use of normal hybrid fertilizing and feeding programs should be refrained from while growing this line or yields or other fussy expressions can produce unwanted outcomes and poor yields. Patience is needed while growing any pure sativa, allowing the flowers to grow to full potential with good amounts of light and root space should be considered before growing this strain. Those who are inexperienced with growing longer flowering strains should research growing them beforehand so you&#8217;re better prepared to finish the strain. Those who decide to grow Panama Gold will be rewarded with exotic highs and an enhancement high type which is a rarity in most today&#8217;s strains.


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra I have Panama Power House by Dman Seeds it is Panama Red X G13 x Black Widow. Only grew 1 fem so far. I got a short very fast finisher, Rock hard nugs almost all red. Not a Big producer. I think I sent some to Budlight and Keef. Going to run another soon enough looking for a bigger pheno. I have 3 Degobah OG and 3 Amnesia x Wreck D Started see what they bring.


----------



## WoodHippy

And Panama Gold sounds like a Gold Mine.  I will put that on the Radar List.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Why is it so dam bright ? --Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

Pressure in my face is easing up some !-- Dat was a bad one !-- Feel like I been rode hard and put up wet but I'm be alright !-- Not yet !-- but I'm getting better !-- Been like my face was on fire and battling demons ? --No wonder I'm feeling beat up ? -- Pharm is alive and I'm behind !-- I got greedy and I got and have had sheet finishing before I get the last group processed !-- U gonna do an 8 part rotation ? --It takes 8 weeks before bloom is full !-- I had extra light --boxes and plants so I moved 2 boxes to bloom at the same time twice !-- That Jacks an 8 part rotation !-- I got 5 empty boxes in bloom and veg is not ready !-- I'm at a cross roads !-- Wait 3 weeks for what's left in bloom to finish and run a whole room cycle or start the 8 part cycle over again one box a week until the wheel rolls again ?


----------



## Keef

Did I mention I feel like sheet ?


----------



## WoodHippy

What up Keef. Take some more caps It will be Alright. Maybe you need hash caps kinda like umbra RSO Caps.


----------



## Keef

Worse is over Hippy I be O.K. ! -- Some pics of weed like I grow !-- Forgot who is who !--That's  why they got labels !-- Thought I got the 2 phenos of Purple hash confused again and accidentally lost the purple pheno -- Little girl in bloom showed me da Purple so I'm cloning young bud !-- She still here ! 

View attachment 20170618_165239-1.jpg


View attachment 20170618_165227-1.jpg


View attachment 20170618_165207-1.jpg


View attachment 20170618_165144-1.jpg


View attachment 20170618_165135-1.jpg


View attachment 20170618_165125-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

G'day folks.  I found sumpthin' some of you (You know who you are, Keef) might just find useful.  Youse guys thinking about Squeezing your own Rosin really need to go on Youtube and do a search on $275 DIY Rosin plates.  Its worth your time
:vap_bong__emoticon::vap-axgn4n:


----------



## St_Nick

I gots some of those. 

View attachment 20170618_185846.jpg


View attachment 20170618_185819.jpg


View attachment 20170618_185832.jpg


----------



## Keef

I nose about them Nick !--Even cheaper reconditioned !--- I been chasing this for close to 2 years !--


----------



## Keef

First time I saw a cartridge -- I said if someone else can do this ? --I can learn how !-- I did ! -- I 'm concerned about it though !-- They got that task force and 1st time they caught someone with one my carts ? -- They would be hot on my heels ! -- I got to have some insulation before I get off into that game !


----------



## Keef

I can do the phony labels and shrink wrap saying it's outta California  ( Sorry California )-- But I am not moving anything anywhere near here !-- I'm just put stuff up for now !-- I'll get a press soon enough !
Still working out some stuff !


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  I surely do remember the Panama Red days, and the Acapulco Gold too.  Good old school smoke.  I grow an original Thai strain but the flowering time is 13-16 weeks.  Too slow for me.


----------



## WoodHippy

Nice Video Nick. I just need more time.  Started LST on the outside girls. We Will See


----------



## Kraven

St_Nick said:


> Umbra,  I surely do remember the Panama Red days, and the Acapulco Gold too.  Good old school smoke.  I grow an original Thai strain but the flowering time is 13-16 weeks.  Too slow for me.



I have good beans of both in my vault, never any time to run the old school sats anymore


----------



## umbra

OFC is rocking the porn


----------



## St_Nick

Speaking of bud porn.....I took some pics of the garden this morning. 

View attachment 20170619_064535.jpg


View attachment 20170619_064523.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Oh yes.   Bud porn. 

View attachment 20170619_064655.jpg


View attachment 20170619_064632.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

It is amazing how much better everything looks in the morning.  I have made some observations after this last grow.  Mainly I will never grow in 1 or 2 gallon pots again.  To hard to keep things balanced.  5 gallon pots seem to be perfect for my style of dirt farming.:48:  By the way, Good Morning O.F.C.!  Its raining here so I guess I'll stay home today and give the dog a bath.


----------



## giggy

morning folks. st. nick it's raining here as well. temp is down supposed to only hit the 80's today.


----------



## Kraven

looks like we are gearing up for a little gulf storm this week, will just be wet again......gonna take a bush hjog to knock the grass down if i don't get to it afer my VA appt today


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Hurts when I do this !-- I'm be O.K. feel stiff and old but that's the way it is !

Nick love the bud porn !-- I guess what's  true in water is true in dirt ? - Things can go bad fast in water but the more water U got the slower things happen ! -- I need to check my pH more often that and keep my boxes topped off !-- I got sloppy and let the pH get too low in a veg box and hurt my babies !-- My PH doesn't change much and I just quit checking pH !-- Just top off and let it run !-- If I was checking regularly I would have caught the problem earlier !-- Learned my lesson! -- I check it once a week now even if the plants look happy and healthy !-- 

We be needing more of that Bud porn !

Come on O.F.C. get your tired a** outta bed !- Wake and Bake !-- Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !


----------



## yarddog

i cannot even tell i cut my grass last week. while in town yesterday, i picked up the belt for the riding mower. got home and its wrong.  always always always the wrong part....
so now with another 50 mile round trip after work today, i should have the belt. the grass is knee high now.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. It's hot....at 5am it was 84. 110+ today. Not planning on doing much. My grass doesn't grow much when it's 110 and I don't cut it when it is that hot, so it can grow all it wants.


----------



## St_Nick

Looking like I'm gonna have to get the canoe out of the river .  Its raining like cats an dogs an looks like its never gonna stop.  At least its cool.  70 here today.


----------



## umbra

I see Ozzy is back at his site.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone just out of curiosity is anyone going to the next cup here pretty quick


----------



## Keef

I don't even know who Ozzy is !-- My grass is high too !-- Lawn mower getting no spark !-- Not a big back yard but my back up is a weed eater that wrecks my neck !-- It ain't gonna cut it's self !-- Been bummed out about about D.D. being in Austin along with the pain !-- 
Back to trimming !-- 
Umbra DAM U breed some frosty stuff !


----------



## Keef

Happy to have Nurse Larry back da pipe too !-- That's  what I had for breakfast ! 

View attachment 20170618_173834-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning Keef wish I could cheer you up buddy :48:


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I don't even know who Ozzy is !-- My grass is high too !-- Lawn mower getting no spark !-- Not a big back yard but my back up is a weed eater that wrecks my neck !-- It ain't gonna cut it's self !-- Been bummed out about about D.D. being in Austin along with the pain !--
> Back to trimming !--
> Umbra DAM U breed some frosty stuff !



Ozzy was a member here. When MP went down, he started his own site. His mother died of cancer about a year ago. He lives on a mountain in WV and he went feral. A social worker was trying to force him into a psych hospital and he has been avoiding them and everyone else for more than 6 months.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps.

Nice to hear Ozzy is back, tell him, if you would, I am so sorry about his mom, and if i wasn't banned I would tell him myself. 

It is going to be 96 here today. I got the spinaside sprayed last night.  every week for 5 weeks now.. I hope the thrip are on the run, not many on the plants, i only saw one, but with the hot weather they like to multiply fast.

Keef, i was telling bud about when you first started here and I asked you where your big plants were?  Well I am sorry about that, but I am telling you, you get the award for the most improved... you are rocking guy. as my mil used to say, i am just glad to know ya.

You guys have great plants up there woodhippy and st nick. Thank you for posting such beauty.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like my kinda of guys !-- Friggin mind benders !-- If U ask me most of them got a god complex anyway !-- U crazy! --U not !-- "I preside over the land of sanity and draw it's  borders"-- Yep !-- They'd like to turn Uncle Keef back into a vegetable again --I don't think so !-- Wonder if this Ozzy guy got room for another up on that mountain ?-- No sounds great but everything is either up hill or down hill there !- I'm a flatlander !-- I'd get high and fall my a** off a mountain !


----------



## Rosebud

WENT FERAL?  lol, I  love that description. I can see him running the hollors.  I liked Ozzy and wish him the very best. He is from where bud is from, kinda, only bud wasn't in the country.


----------



## Keef

Thank U Rose !-- I was learning and still am ! -- I still don't have any big plants -- That never bothered me a bit ! --I could not understand how EM1 could have any effect I would be putting  anaerobic stuff in an aerobic environment !-- I didn't see how it could help in any way !-- Still don't understand but I'll fight U for my EM1 !-- I started adding it to my boxes and boom there it was !--


----------



## Keef

This my Widow that came over to MP with me !-- She survived all my abuse over the years and she still going strong !-- This cut got a ways to go but she happy and healthy !-- She was almost a year old when we got here !-- That's my girl ! 

View attachment 20170619_103958.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Welp looking to me like a little spinner is trying to get organized in the gulf this week....prolly bring rain but not too much more....way early in the season to see anything of note. Been in the Bunker all morning....just feels good to be in there with all the plants. Saw my psych today.....dropped my Klonipin to .25 mg every other day now....so not sleeping and generally don't feel like myself.....psych told me to smoke a bunch more pot. I said i have upped my intake....she asked me if i wanted a personal letter...she cant put it VA letterhead so that I can get my papers here in the state and be legal......just dont trust the Orange Man Group enough to bite off yet, but it's nice to hear she wants me off all my meds and on a "healthy" dose of cannabis....where was she 20 years ago lol. Hope everyone has a good day.

Rose hope you and Bud are doing ok?
Umbra, hope things are not too hot this week.
Keef I agree with rose, i have seen an improvement over the last 3 years.
Nick, Hippy....man your gardens look great, nice work both of you.


Well off to update the Bunker Thread.


----------



## Budlight

Kraven  it's nice to hear your psych  is supporting you and getting off that stuff one day at a time buddy you will slowly start to feel like yourself again  and probably even better :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Thank you for all the kind words.  I have gained a lot from this site in the last few years.  Before this place I was strictly an outdoor grower, never took a clone, (of our beloved plant, I took plenty of clones of trees, strawberries,etc) didn't know the difference between a metal hailide and a porch light.  

Ozzy sounds like me I'm afraid.  In 2011 I was an engineer working for a big Beltway Bandit (I know some of you know what that is) company and after a few life changing events in a row I live on the side of a river in the middle of the most beautiful but poorest state on the eastern side of the country.  If it ain't against the rules, whats his .url ?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Kraven but don't write no storm off be prepared anyway !-- U know the drill !-- It hangs out and that high on top us slides to the east some then it'll come see me !-- We already getting some high surf and some tidal flooding !-- 6 ft. Above sea level ? --A hit on the right side of even a small tropical storm pushing 6 ft. Of surge is gonna get me !-- Understand --that's with the waves on top that !---  I guess we roll them bones and hope it hits Kraven instead ?


----------



## Keef

Nick -- I have to live among them but I ain't one of them !-- I dream of a little place with enough privacy to pretty much do what I want !-- Not that I want to give up the beach house !-- My dream of a Stoner Ranch would serve 2 purposes !-- It has to be within an easy drive of here !-I grow da hell out some weed up there but - We got a storm coming ? --We just head up to the Ranch till it passes ! -- I gotta get back to trimming !
Smell like fruit salad in a forest after a rain back there !


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, thanks for asking, Bud is the same, no worse. I just watered weeds to pull and then i will put newspapers down and throw some wood chips on top. Our front yard looks like Bud is no longer with us.  The friday he fell he was going to do the driveway weeds. His yard is always very tidy.. I have big shoes (size 13) to fill.  I made it ten minutes and my face melted... it will cool in  a few days. I will try again.
I hope we get the results of the cat scan soon.   I am handling it better as i don't have a bunch of appointments this week. 
Klonapin I hear is very slow to come off of. Do they give that for restless leg? If so took bud and year to get off of it for MS>


----------



## Keef

Rose U got this !-- So the place ain't up to his standards ? --U ain't him !-- U do what U can and da hell with the rest !-- When he is better and get's back to it and the place is sharp again no one will even remember that time it got a little shaggy ! -- U can only do so much so prioritize !-- What HAS to be done ?


----------



## St_Nick

Rose, I hate to admit it but I have been hiring people to do more and more of my yardwork.  I can live with the pain in my hips but the COPD kicks my butt


----------



## Keef

I miss the country because people always be trying to start trouble in the city !
POA --(Propery Owners Association ) sent me a letter few months back saying I needed to trim my Purple sage bushes or something --- D.D. say I can not wipe my a** with the letter and send it back !-- I have great respect for them as U can tell !


----------



## Keef

Just to set the record straight ? -- I am a registered a** hole !


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, that is a good idea. Our son is mowing on his day off but i hate to ask him to weed. If i don't get it done I will think about doing that.If you can't breath that is a game changer. I  don't think you should be doing that S Nick.

Hey Keef, how did you know i had high blood pressure before I did? I am now on a half a pill and checking it daily. So thanks.


----------



## Keef

Patterns Rose !
Keep an eye on it !-- U make peace with this and your BP will go back down !-- Until then stay mostly high !


----------



## Keef

What  I call Patterns may be different than what Umbra calls Patterns !-- I'm talking straight up obsevation-
Like if U hit your finger with a hammer ? -- I bet U before U do it that it is gonna hurt BAD !-- If there's  10 birds on a fence and U shoot one  --How many birds are left on the fence ? -- I'll bet U I know before U even shoot !--
Rose-- your age -your health history --all I know is about the TIA U had --That was related to BP -- Bud fell ---U naturally  freaked out and still are !-- Of course your BP is gonna go up !


----------



## yarddog

my dad will work through the heat of the day at 60 years old becasue he has too much to do. he never asks me to come help. i come and knock it out fast. i try to tell him, let me help, i am young and have the energy.


----------



## Rosebud

My dad was in the mountains cutting wood for their only heating source at 80. He was a tough ole guy. YD, you are a good son.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- I think U right about waiting to see what happens with the federal government !-- 

Yes I was bad so I took it down !


----------



## St_Nick

Tell me about it Rose.  A mans gotta know his limitations


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, Put 6 bean to Germ and got all six. should be ready for collars by tomorrow.
Found My Antenna that has 13 elements. Need's 10 replacement. Got into a fight with a tree branch. Just pay the 60 buck and get it done.


----------



## St_Nick

Went outside to burn some charcoal.  Discovered that some poor soul needed my grill more'n me.:hairpull:


----------



## Budlight

So I was poking around on craigslist last night and came across this I thought it was pretty cool for someone who has a tight space if you were to add some of those LED type T5 bulbs throw some of that Styrofoam with the silver lining on each side and the back and you got your self a sweet little veg space and table I see these fixtures for free all the time so all you have to do is buy some angle iron and bolt it together


----------



## Budlight

Hay keef is if some one did a s1  project with a tetraploid  those seeds  would be tetraploid seeds right :48:


----------



## Keef

Yes it would still be a tetraploid Bud !--Can U lay hands on some ? - That table reminds me of a plan I explored one time -
Stacked SOGs -- I wonder if a fellow with a tight spot could veg on the bottom and bloom on the top of such a table !-- Maybe ? -- If U could control the heat ? --It could be done !-- I'd want a little more head room for the bottom and a flatter ebb and flow or flood and drain type system ?


----------



## Keef

Back before S-1 was known -- A clone only female was just that and could only produce seed when bred to something diluting the desired trait !-- U start breeding F-2 -3-4 U gonna lose some variation ! -- It's  kinda like racehorses -- before they could clone animals --If a race horse was a gelding he was worth 10 times less than if he still had his test tickles !-- Don't matter anymore !-- They ever find a gelding that could run like Secretariat they clone him for sure !-- I wonder if they could S-1 an animal ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yes it would still be a tetraploid Bud !--Can U lay hands on some ? - That table reminds me of a plan I explored one time -
> Stacked SOGs -- I wonder if a fellow with a tight spot could veg on the bottom and bloom on the top of such a table !-- Maybe ? -- If U could control the heat ? --It could be done !-- I'd want a little more head room for the bottom and a flatter ebb and flow or flood and drain type system ?



Yes Keef I got my hands on some UBC  chemo that was made many  years ago  and I really trust this guy  so I believe it to be the real deal Cross your fingers on these 4 I'm trying to crack right now 


 I really like that stand  definitely a good use of space  and if you run  LED tubes instead of a florescence would really cut back the heat


----------



## Keef

Do your best Bud !-- All tetras don't make 4 leaves at a time but U.B.C. is supposed to and I don't see that-- S-1 --changing that but a microscope is the only way to be sure !-- They come up making 4 leaves at a time there's no need for a microscope ! -- Looking forward to some pics !


----------



## WoodHippy

I got my wife to smoke Delusional Og,  Heavy Indica. She say's Give me a Sativa. I gave her BB King. She is in no pain, And we had a fine dinner. Time for a Dobbie.  Bud you crack any ISP Chem 91 Yet. Keef Sound's Excited. :48:


----------



## Keef

Hippy it's a case of unfinished business !-- Back before I even knew what a tetraploid was I was chasing a legend called UBC Chemo !-- Led me to the story of Dr. David Suzuki and how he created it !--I believe him when he says he didn't make it !-- I see signs of someone just like me in that story !--   I found it in Canada and Bud knows the man has it and just like me he did not like the man !-- Anyway there were no seed !-- Only live cuttings restricted to licensed Canadian growers !-- I tried a couple ways around him and got stopped at every try !-- I'm make my own but he said I couldn't have UBC so I'll go outta my way just to lay hands on it !-- Maybe I breed some tetraploids ?--- U can only breed them to each other to maintain that double set of DNA in each cell !--


----------



## Keef

Them patterns I was taking to Rose about ? -- From what I can tell and I think it is probably a safe bet is that a pot farming hospital lab tech made UBC Chemo !


----------



## Keef

We need some ex- lab technicians up in the O.F.C. !-- I could use some help !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Them patterns I was taking to Rose about ? -- From what I can tell and I think it is probably a safe bet is that a pot farming hospital lab tech made UBC Chemo !



 I'll guarantee you David Suzuki had his hands in there  somewhere  just look at the guy you can't tell me he doesn't smoke a bit of tweed he knows what's good for him


----------



## Keef

Old stoner like me can't even keep the story straight Bud !-- I was chasing UBC when I cut trail on another tetraploid called the Pink Kush -- That's  where I ran into Mr. Billy !-- Hard getting a live cut outta Canada and to South Texas on a good day !-- He didn't want to turn loose of it !-- He and Bud are good buddies just ask Bud !
It takes more than a doctor degree to pull that off Bud !-- U got to be a top notch pot farmer !-- If U gonna kill 999 out of a 1,000 U can't afford to lose many !-- U got to have some basic chemistry and be proficient in a lab setting most docs aren't that good in a lab !-- They just say what they want !-- No this was a pot farmer probably with a understanding of work done with other fruit and vegetables like seedless melons !
Probably blamed it on his boss !-- U not gonna out yourself on something like that !--


----------



## Kraven

Stoned.......yup.........you........mmmhhmmm.......peace man.

                              :48:


----------



## Keef

Peace brother Kraven !-- Not getting personal or anything Cuz --but U can swim right ?-- That storm gonna flood the Redneck Rivera and everything else around it !-- A Noah kinda rain !


----------



## WoodHippy

Night All, You Folks Stay Dry. OG Out.


----------



## Keef

Gonna miss an epic buzz !-- Tonight I'm see if I can get high enough to find that mystical  place where soul meet the body ! -- Then maybe locate the Well of Souls ?-- Gonna have to get pretty high I'm thinking ? -- Every journey begins with a single toke !


----------



## Keef

One question before I climb all up inside dis pipe !-- What U reacon chances are that the cargo ship intentionally rammed that warship ?-- I gotta get serious on this pipe !


----------



## St_Nick

Know what Keef? and I'm a gonna join ya searching for my soul.  Just done 2 doobies & I'm going for a 3rd.  I was a navigator on my last navy ship & I can tell you there was a monumental F#[email protected]%up on the bridge of that destroyer.  Gonna be more then one head roll over that.  In all likelihood everyone on the container ship was asleep.  Them things run themselves, the crew just tells it where to go.  Navy ships on the other hand ain't even got an autopilot.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I'm thinking I must be getting close Nick !-- I'm no navy guy but do them cargo ships do a big U turn on auto pilot before they run down another ship ? -- Just stinks to me !-- I do agree about heads rolling but something stinks about that cargo ship !


----------



## St_Nick

Did that happen? I haven't really got the details of what happened, haven't seen todays details.  Yeah, they can but why would they?  Terrorist thing or somebody wanna start a war?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time to greet the day with a cloud of smoke !-- It's what we do !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. yes nick they are saying the cargo ship did a u turn, but my problem being a navy man where was all the watches at? when my ship sailed (sub tender) sailed we had watches all over the place. what about the radar room? i guess they were asleep on duty. the ood will go down and i wonder how many he will take with him.


----------



## Keef

I'm not saying it was terrorism but it don't pass the sniff test to me !-- The sniff test ? -- If it looks like dookie ?-- Smells like dookie ?--and taste like dookie ?-- There is a dam good chance it's dookie !-- That's why I been keeping up with politics !-- Stinks up in there ?


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, I agree w/ giggy...I have walked fire watch on the open sea's before....something is fishy about this??


----------



## Keef

Kraven how goes the rain ? -- I hope U not in a low spot !-- Ain't worried about Nick when it gets to them hills !-- Him and Harley get in the canoe and paddle they a** right on out !--


----------



## Keef

Wonder what the visibility was the night them ships collided ?-- Middle of the night in a mist or light fog I don't think the watch could have spotted it ?--Radar not working or radar man asleep and the ship is blind ?


----------



## yarddog

i have heard before, there have been problems with warships refusing to alter course, basically playing chicken.. forcing the other ship to alter their course.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  It's time for a :spit:&:bong2:.  Busy day yesterday.  I don't have to leave the house until next Tue.  Rainy day in GA.  Grow is doing fair to good.  Keeping my eyes on it.  Still aways to go.  Waiting on some smart pots to come.  Should be here in 4-6's days.  Then I'll be transplanting and put outside.  All right where is my pipe.  Got it yes the first hit is the best.


----------



## Keef

Morning Miss Ness -- Mr. Dog !--Break time !-- Sticky fingers !-- Have I mentioned that I hate trimming ?
-- Still got about 3 little girls to go !-- I'm get higher  while I take a long break !-- I might not be posting pics of them pretty buds for awhile !-- I gotta figure out what da hell I'm do ?


----------



## ness

Got a bird feeder and bird food yesterday.  Going to be setting it up in the grow space outside along with a bird bath and a nice chair.  OH ya  new so soft for the bugs.  Going to get TJ to spray the area with bug killer.  The should scare those mosq. away.  With all this rain we are getting here sure doesn't help.


----------



## ness

Morning Keef.  I be getting ready to water the girls at least I hope they are all girls.  There is some signs of white hairs, and I do not see any males.  For some reason the joints on the plants created a little yellow mountain.  All kinds of leaf in away of taking a picture.  Should of done when I said I was going do it a week ago.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone hope you guys are all off to an excellent start 

Keef  Man are these widow cross strawberry rhinos ever giving off some real funk  I think the one just might be a keeper


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> i have heard before, there have been problems with warships refusing to alter course, basically playing chicken.. forcing the other ship to alter their course.



There are rules for who has the right of way at sea. The biggest, least able to change course, has the right of way. I am only certified for boats under 60 ft and coastal navigation, so I am not an expert in open ocean rules, but I don't think they are any different.

Morning OFC. Its still hot. 88 at 8 am, lol. Pool has been a delight. Going to hit 110+ again. Keef, I might have had 1 of those epic buzzes last night. Might do it today. Not planning on doing too much outside. 
An old girl friend tracked me down on social media...boy that was a blast from the past. It only took her 42 years to tell me how she feels about me, lol. Karma is a funny thing.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning. If i ever get too big for my britches, please remind of the time i planted a male plant in a 20 gallon pot. I need sex education i guess.

Umbra, was it good memories or bad?  sometimes it is a kick in the pants to hear from an old friend/flame/etc... sometimes not.  It took me 60 years to figure out my old bf was really a jerk. slow learner.


----------



## St_Nick

Morning folks.  Suns a shining today, I'm mowing the yard.:vap-Bong_smoker:



umbra said:


> There are rules for who has the right of way at sea. The biggest, least able to change course, has the right of way. I am only certified for boats under 60 ft and coastal navigation, so I am not an expert in open ocean rules, but I don't think they are any different.
> .



Giggy, My last sea going assignment had me being the CIC watch officer on Yellowstone.  I had the pleasure of being in charge of navigating for all the sea and anchor details and I gurantee you those guys had standing orders to track and evade if necessary  all traffic within 10,000 yds.  The ood, the cic watch officer, CO they are all gonna go down.  That ship was capable of stopping in its own length at 30 knots and they turn like a speedboat. And no, American warships don't play chicken with commercial vessels.  They will however push the envelope with other warships.

I think whoever was supposed to be on watch on the big ship fell asleep and I also think from what little bit I been able to discover,  The navy ship is covering their *** with their timeline which is different from everyone elses. Using the timeline from the maritime guys, that turn probably happened after the collision.  Just my guess.


----------



## St_Nick

Rosebud said:


> Good morning. If i ever get too big for my britches, please remind of the time i planted a male plant in a 20 gallon pot. I need sex education i guess.



Rose, I gotcha beat.  I once took 6 clones and flowered 'em all.  Dontcha know I threw away the female and cloned the male.  Ruined my whole grow that year.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Only gonna have a heat index today of 105 !-- Might need a jacket !-- The worst part around here is not the humidity it's the stupidity !-- No knock any individual just the culture or lack there of !-- One the radio they got both kinds of music country and western  played by DJ Twanky -- They say some times he even plays some of that hippity-hop music !-- Pay no attention to me today I'm out in left field !-- I guess I need a taco or something ! -- Watched Despicable Me on the Spanish language channel last night with the sound off and the music turned up !-- I'm getting better at this Spanish thing !-- I can't speak it because I have a speech problem but I read it fair and understand it somewhat !-- Time to burn this thing !


----------



## Kraven

Rainy off and on, guess its time to see whats up in the gulf....last I saw it looked Texas bound....anyway squeezed this out and doing a few dabs of Grass Monkey today.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning. If i ever get too big for my britches, please remind of the time i planted a male plant in a 20 gallon pot. I need sex education i guess.
> 
> Umbra, was it good memories or bad?  sometimes it is a kick in the pants to hear from an old friend/flame/etc... sometimes not.  It took me 60 years to figure out my old bf was really a jerk. slow learner.



This is a hard one for me. She was the only girl I dated in high school. I have always felt we were tied to each other. After HS we would still see each other. Even after she graduated from college, we would still share our lives with each other. We kept in touch after both of us were married. She had her daughter after watching me interacting with my oldest son. We had a picnic in a park where we used to hang out. So yes I think most of the memories are good.
There are some dark stories from that time also, but neither of us brought any of that up.


----------



## Keef

Good for U Umbra !

I been watching Kraven !-- I might get some rain but we'll have to see how much water it pushes my way !
Could get cut off from the mainland for awhile !-- I made my hurricane preparations already !-- Sharpened my  machete--- Cleaned my guns and put in fresh loads !-- Oh!- and put some WD40 on my bolt cutters !


----------



## Rosebud

St_Nick said:


> Rose, I gotcha beat.  I once took 6 clones and flowered 'em all.  Dontcha know I threw away the female and cloned the male.  Ruined my whole grow that year.:vap-Bong_smoker:




Oh no Nick.  Thank you for sharing, i don't feel quite as bad. Sorry you did that though.


----------



## umbra

Anyone who tells you, if life hands you lemons, make lemonade, doesn't know much about life or business. Ferment that sh*t and distill it, brand it, and sell it. LemonShine. Life is more how you see things than circumstances.


----------



## umbra

damn, new name for my strain (lemon larry x lemon thai) x Oregon lemon...lemonshine


----------



## Keef

Ain't that the truth Umbra? - but -- I did not have much luck fermenting lemonade !-- Lemonshine is a good name but how does it grow ? -- Have U had a test grower have an independent look at it ? -- I am a busy man but I could maybe shoe horn some in somewhere ? --


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Keef, i was digging thru my pot closet and among all the empty jars, i found a bud of purple haze, i am about to light it,,,, woohoo.
Lemon shine is a nice name.


----------



## Keef

Weed pics !-- Let me post them and see if I remember who's who ? 

View attachment 20170620_144942-1.jpg


View attachment 20170620_145010-1.jpg


View attachment 20170620_145027-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

So I say to bud, could you just stand on one leg and I will hold on to you while you put up a t5? He says, the walker and the wheelchair won't fit in my bathroom. How convienent. lol


----------



## umbra

Green Santa says stormy weather is delaying him. Might be there today. But he is bringing other toys to play with. 
So in the Dutch Antilles, sailors tried growing oranges, because of the whole scurvy thing. Oranges did horribly. Soil was too acidic and ground too dry. It made the oranges turn blue. Tasted awful. Yep they made a liquor out of it. Blue Curacao, so it can be done....lol.


----------



## Keef

1 --King Louie 13th

2 --The White Indica 

3 --Mazar


----------



## umbra

how much longer on the louie? smells? she's not super stinky


----------



## Keef

Umbra I learned from that mistake !-- It's  a pH thing !-- U got to raise the pH to ferment then U gonna have to drop it to get back the acidic citrus bite !-- I'm just starting to play with the pH on my brandywine !-- I'll be back at fermenting some lemon !-- 

So Rose is this your first time to hang a light ?-- U better get up on that ladder and hang that light !- Show Bud U can do it !-- Make him proud !


----------



## yarddog

LemonShine, i like the name.  a name is only a name. but it could be so much more.   it can be the best there is, but if it does not sound good, it wont sell.   good name umbra


----------



## Keef

Umbra she started bloom on May 25th !-- Has a deep earthy smell with accents of desiel and pine not at all unpleasant to me !-- The cuts are rooted !-- Only Problem is the BOC !-- When I sexed her she went straight up and not much limb growth !-- Not a big problem I'll reveg the base and get my cuts !-- Be moving some more over to sex tommorrow! -- 2 more BOC and a KL --Several Temple -x-BPU and some stuff I got from Hippy -- SR 91 --AK 48 - and something else ?-- I get this lit up I forget sheet !-- Tell U one thing that Mazar says it's a 8 week finisher but it ain't !-- She gonna need at least another week or more !-- Strange plant would make some massive bud if I let her !-- Nightshade also need about 70 days to finish !-- 1st run is a trial !-- I got they number now and clones !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I put Jet my littlest boy puppy up in the window on mailman watch !-- He hate da dam mailman !-- Don't know why but he can't help it !-- He see the mailman he go ape sheet !-- He my mailman lookout !


----------



## Keef

Couldn't remember so went to look !-- Gonna also be sexing several Golden Ticket -x-Box Of Chocolate  !-- I better check with Hippy again but I think this Cheesy Jones is feminized -- If so -- I'm bout to cut her !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Couldn't remember so went to look !-- Gonna also be sexing several Golden Ticket -x-Box Of Chocolate  !-- I better check with Hippy again but I think this Cheesy Jones is feminized -- If so -- I'm bout to cut her !



 Yeah she's feminized  she's mostly sativa  and takes about 67 days


----------



## Keef

O.K. Bud I think I'll top her tommorrow and root the cut !-- SR-91 --Not a Fem ?-- Pretty sure he said the AK wasn't a fem !-- Don't matter once they in bloom they tell the tale !


----------



## Keef

Bud I promise when D.D. makes it back to town I'll get those strawberry seed out to U ! -- By the time U get them they maybe old enough to start ?


----------



## Keef

Hippy did I put the "F" on this one to soon ? -- Got me high and confused !-- Again !-- 

P.P. ? -- Powerful Pot ? 

View attachment 20170620_163915-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks. Keef ya got it right on the plant's. Thanks Budlight And Good Evening to ya. 
Went even Lower on the Outside ladys. They Horizontal. Got me 3 more Seedlings in Veg and 3 more tomorrow.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey Keef P.P. Fem Panama Power House ( Panama Red x G13 X Black Widow ) And She Looks Good man Grow her.


----------



## Keef

I know they call it "LST" these days but back in the day I'd lean them over !--I tie a brick to the top and she'd "Lean over "-- I did it just to change the Christmas tree shape and make it harder to spot from a distance !


----------



## Keef

Hippy here's the other 2 ! 

View attachment 20170620_170203-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good Keef.  I got the LED pulled up out of the way and I am going to hang the T5.

Bud hooked up a camera to the laptop, i sprayed thrip on Sunday night, two are walking around on one leaf.. some dead. Thrip have a razor on their abdomen that allows them to slice the leaf and deposite a thrip egg, so they are hard to see the eggs. I am going to SNS tonight. those dirty bugs.


----------



## WoodHippy

Rose I am Going to fight the Thrip wars with Ya. Only found one on the outdoors today. Sprayed again. SNS 209. If it works I will Buy more of it. Did Spray my Black Berries And Grape's. Those Dang hard back green beetles eating everything. They fly off fast .


----------



## Keef

I knew U could find a way Rose !-- Ain't nothing but a bump in the road ! -- I been thinking as the population ages I might have to get some help building my latest invention !-- A mobility scooter with a front loader and a trailor hitch !- Small enough to fit thru a door ? -- Might just be a market for such a beast ?-- Rose had one she'd be double clutching that thing right now !


----------



## Keef

Bud could probably build one them mobility scooters that lean over and go around corners on 3 wheels ?
I'd have to have some them gold and silver wheel covers on mine that keep spinning even when U stop ?
Some sexy LEDs ? and U got to have your music and communication devices ?-- I'm be bout the coolest cat ever cruised the old folks home !-- U know it will have to get up and go too ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef your High put the pipe down.


----------



## Keef

I know Hippy !-- I'm reload !


----------



## Rosebud

I want one of those Keef. I could put that baby up on two wheels.. woohoo.

Woody, let's do this thrip killing thing. The sns is the 203 it says kills/repels. The 209  just says repel.  I have been spraying with spinosad every sunday night. They eggs hatch depending on the temperatures when it is hot they hatch sooner.  When it cools off here tonight i will go drench with 203... Good luck guy, i hope you and i win this war.


----------



## WoodHippy

:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose -- U know I don't know bout lots of stuff -- would this help ? 

View attachment 20170620_175355-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef and Budlight.  Ohsogreen  Says he is getting 34 out of 50 females average of on 91 Dragon. Maybe 91 stuff be easy females. Just a bit of info.


----------



## WoodHippy

Rose if I am using 209 and not 203, I will switch. I have 217 and 244 also. Got there sample pack to try. I am with ya Rose.  The Great Thrip Massacre of 2017.


----------



## Kraven

Woohoo my 25u tea bags bags arrived today so i got to press some DIH


----------



## Keef

Kraven is da man !-- Bet your lungs are better already ?


----------



## Keef

A Quest for the Ultimate Pressed Oil is in order I believe ? -- We have the technology and between us we got about a bazillion varieties -- and that's  just me and Hippy !-- Which one of them gonna make the ultimate oil ? -- Guess we just got to find out ? -- Take a lot of dedication and sacrifice ! -- We'd have to smoke lots of oil just to get close !-- I guess I could volunteer but I'd need help ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Kraven said:


> Woohoo my 25u tea bags bags arrived today so i got to press some DIH


Is This with your diy Hair/Clamp. That would keep the Misses and Me High for a Good While. Wow Just Wow


----------



## Kraven

WoodHippy said:


> Is This with your diy Hair/Clamp. That would keep the Misses and Me High for a Good While. Wow Just Wow




Yes sir, just tossed the keif in a 25u bag gave it a 10 sec press with the hair straighter set on 255f using a 600 psi slide clamp. Gathered it up and made a cart, then smoked the rest as 2 dabs and I'm set for the night. Peace


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Kraven is da man !-- Bet your lungs are better already ?




Yea tbh keef I feel better....my own clean meds in the most potent and cleanest way to medicate. I'll never ever smoke anyone's meds I have to pay for again. Period.


----------



## giggy

Hey everybody, been real busy at work. Let's just say there's not enough of me. By the time i get home i'm dragging,  them three months on my a$$ has really slowed me down. I'm getting my mojo back but it sure is taking it's time. On another note i'm collecting pollen, fixing to try to flip my g13 girls, popped the last mazar and waiting on the night shade. If this works out i'll have pollen and beans too.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds good gig, gonna take a bit to build back up your stamina. Glad your mostly pain free buddy.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Giggy !-- I'm about to take a Mazar and I got a Nightshade hanging !- They monsters both of them !-- They seem to put the trichs on at the end --I kinda see what U doing and it should be some potent monsters !-- Work it !


----------



## WoodHippy

giggy what pollen you got. I got something with G13 so do Keef and Bud


----------



## Keef

Hippy I also got this other relative of '88 G13 hp !-- She the Blue T.E. !-- daughter of a Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer mom and Umbra's  B.B. King dad  -- The T.E. had the G13 as a dad on a Snow Lotus mom !


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Sounds good gig, gonna take a bit to build back up your stamina. Glad your mostly pain free buddy.


For the most part the shoulder is doing ok. The knee and the back are another story. Maybe after i get this weight off of me that i put on while setting around they will ease. Love me some butthole surfers and pepper is a good song.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Hang in there Giggy !-- I'm about to take a Mazar and I got a Nightshade hanging !- They monsters both of them !-- They seem to put the trichs on at the end --I kinda see what U doing and it should be some potent monsters !-- Work it !


keef looking forward to seeing what you got. Where are the white widows at now? Seems like i got something crossed with te in the stash, may be trips.


WoodHippy said:


> giggy what pollen you got. I got something with G13 so do Keef and Bud


don't worry them two boys are gonna be little hoes.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> For the most part the shoulder is doing ok. The knee and the back are another story. Maybe after i get this weight off of me that i put on while setting around they will ease. Love me some butthole surfers and pepper is a good song.



Fosure....thought I would rock a quote for a bit in my siggy.


----------



## Keef

U peeps in prohibition states need to pay attention to what Kraven is doing pressing that oil !-- There are gonna be ordinances and stuff with a lot of the same restrictions on smoking weed that are in place for cigarettes !-- Lots of people gonna want this !-- There will always be a place for flowers but in place like some of the big cities in Texas with the catch and release programs where U get a ticket for less than a couple ounces !-- These hash oil carts gonna be the safest way to get lit up !-- Listen to Uncle Keef on this one !-- It's  the weed law work around !-- Make it lots harder to get caught !
Think I'll have some this Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- Bud I think she gonna make a great mom and as she ages I'm detecting a bit of Strawberry underneath the Desiel! 

View attachment 20170620_184036-2.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yo Rose - I think they done flipped Michael Flynn !-- Things might be about to get all wild and crazy up there !-- It's like a good serial or soap opera -- I can't wait for the next installment ! -- I'll almost be disappointed when it ends !-- Gonna be like Who Shot J.R. --or the last Mash episode ! -They should tittle it "Follow the Money " !- They got me hooked !


----------



## Rosebud

WoodH, i just used a full bottle of the sns. 15 ounces in 5 gallons of water. I will need another bottle for next time.

yep, keef I think he did. i wonder how that will go over.


----------



## Kraven

Mighty fine lookin nug there keef


----------



## umbra

bet that would squish real good


----------



## Keef

Smoking nice too Kraven !-- Had to crawl down off the ceiling !-- I figured out why I been so high today !-- Waiting on a bag of empty caps !-- I put a couple scoops of decarbed trim in a bowl and just barely covered it !-- Popped that bowl in the microwave and heated it up -- Let it cool and I been taking that coconut oil extract !-- Who knows what a dose is ? -- I can make fire shoot from my finger tips !-- Think I'll skip over and watch that video Rose posted again !-- I might even be in it ?


----------



## Keef

Yep !--Just might !-- Took me a little jar of Snow Desiel off the vine today !-- I wish I knew how U knew to use The White  and the BPU like that  !-- I don't care how U doing it but keep doing it Cuz !-- U need to take another look at that GDP-x- BPU -- U got a sleeper there !-- How can it be blueberry like that ? -- That was straight up BPU before U crossed it on Blueberry Blast wasn't it ? --


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> Keef and Budlight.  Ohsogreen  Says he is getting 34 out of 50 females average of on 91 Dragon. Maybe 91 stuff be easy females. Just a bit of info.



 Sweet I'm not sure if I'm going to crack mind quite yet I was going to but then we decided to put the house up for sale and move to BC


----------



## Budlight

I'm having a big dilemma do I order the God bud 2.0 or Triple Berry Pie from  Jordan of the islands  help me out every one


----------



## umbra

what is your goal?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> what is your goal?



 Couch lock and flavour  and a good yield but I can sacrifice on the yield  hope you're having a good evening so far buddy :48:


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  I smoked some of that God bud and I really liked the flavour and this new god bud 2.0  is supposed to be  more flavourful figure yield and more potent  but that other one he has sounds really good to


----------



## umbra

tough call. God bud is a heavy indica. I know nothing about triple berry pie, but it does sound good.


----------



## Budlight

He has a buy one get one free sale on I wish he would let me get one of each but he's like no you get 2 packs of the same  and I'm thinking what the heck am I going to do a 24  beans  and the wife only let me order the one park before the house sells and we get the new one


----------



## Budlight

Umbra the  triple berry pie is Strawberry Cough x Blueberry x Blackberry Kush.

 I ended up going with the God bud 2.0  my buddy said when he squished the regular God bud it came out purple  I hope this stuff does the same


----------



## umbra

I guess the god x purple wreck I have should have some color


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I guess the god x purple wreck I have should have some color



 I bet it will have some pretty good fire to go along with that purple


----------



## Kraven

Morning all. Rain and windy here today....keef get the boat ready, the little island gonna get wet buddy.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Yep Kraven water getting high waves getting big !--Looks like U over there playing Noah and stuff !-- Rain be washing the swamp out too !-- Stay dry !--  Doesn't look like I'm not gonna get flooded by rain but we getting some storm surge !-- I'm watching !-- I fought Katrina to a standstill with only one good arm !-- I got this !-- Long as the dunes hold I'm good ! -- My goal today is to get Hurricane High !-- 
When I die I'm die high so I'm good !-- Bout to get higher !-- Wake and Bake U children !


----------



## umbra

Heat followed by....heat. Another scorcher on the way. It cooled off enough last night I opened the windows before I went to bed. Trimmers coming tomorrow. Lots to do.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I guess I be running with U on the next cycle !-- I got plenty rooted clones and a bunch of empty boxes in bloom !-- I'm trading places with veg and bloom for a cycle !-- I'm fill up bloom with rooted cuts veg them till they big enough and flip the whole room !-- Didn't choose to do it -- It choose this ! -- I am not gonna be liking the trimming but let's do this thing !--

I see they have concluded that the guy who opened fire at that baseball practice had "Anger Management Problem " -- Ya think ?-- and it wasn't terrorism ? -- Yes it was !-- Terrorist aren't just Muslims !-- 
KKK /White Racist ? --just as much terrorist as the Taliban !-- I been having some anger management problems myself lately but I don't think I'm so far gone as to shoot up a baseball game !-I've always been able to somehow reel it back in !--  I don't understand it but I guess some people just flip da "F" out !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning!

I slept in!!!! it was heaven. Bud got his own coffee in the wheelchair... I made him go outside on the patio and i think it was good for him... we will do that again today. He is an outdoor guy. I think it will be cooler today. 
When i was studying about thrip they said they like those blue sticky traps, what if i paint the fence blue and put vaseline all over it??? huh? Brilliant or what? Think bud will go for that, na.


----------



## Keef

I suggested Botanigard ES back on post 44378 -- It's a microbe that attacks thrips and stuff but maybe a blue fence and Vaseline will work too ?


----------



## St_Nick

ROFLMAO !!!!!  Rose what a way to wake me up!  I got coffee up my nose and soaked my joint with the rest!  Keef, hang in there buddy.  Back in my Navy days I got stationed in Aussie land. Way way out in the middle of knowhere but on the coast. Anything happened we wuz on our own.  We used to get an oz., get a 5th, case of "stubbies" lotsa munchies and have a cyclone party.  Dontcha know the difference between a Hurricane an a cyclone?  Cyclones spin backwards!!


----------



## yarddog

Keef said:


> Umbra I guess I be running with U on the next cycle !-- I got plenty rooted clones and a bunch of empty boxes in bloom !-- I'm trading places with veg and bloom for a cycle !-- I'm fill up bloom with rooted cuts veg them till they big enough and flip the whole room !-- Didn't choose to do it -- It choose this ! -- I am not gonna be liking the trimming but let's do this thing !--
> 
> I see they have concluded that the guy who opened fire at that baseball practice had "Anger Management Problem " -- Ya think ?-- and it wasn't terrorism ? -- Yes it was !-- Terrorist aren't just Muslims !--
> KKK /White Racist ? --just as much terrorist as the Taliban !-- I been having some anger management problems myself lately but I don't think I'm so far gone as to shoot up a baseball game !-I've always been able to somehow reel it back in !--  I don't understand it but I guess some people just flip da "F" out !


this guy was not a kkk member or even close to the sort. this guy was on the complete opposite side of the political spectrum.


----------



## Kraven

Got the urge..... so I pressed out a gram of HS goodness....devastatingly strong dabs, hits you well before you finish the dab....but buddy the taste of fresh pressed with no chemicals is epic.:aok:


----------



## giggy

hello folks.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning Giggy, how you doing? I know your knee and shoulder hurt, that sucks, and i am sorry. All i can offer is turmeric and lots of pot. 

Keef, i thank you for reposting that info. I was going to google it and see what it was. I will do that now.
St Nick, sorry about the wet joint... lol  Really i think i will build a wall out of plywood all around the garden and paint it blue... I can't even lift a sheet of plywood I bet.  Help me figure this out...


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Hope all is well Going to roll my Wife of 20 years Today,  A Big Joint For 420 Catch you Peeps in a Bit. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Think I hurt myself !

Rose I meant that as a joke but it didn't come our that way !-- 

Mr. Dog U are absolutely right !-- The shooter was a terrorist at the opposite end of politics from the Klan !-- Didn't mean to offend U !-- I don't care if he was a Christian snake handler he still a terrorist !

I think I'm just crawl back under my rock ! --


----------



## yarddog

you did not offend me keef. i prolly should have just kept my trap shut.  headed home to do yard work for my neighbor.  but first, i rolled a joint for the ride home!!


----------



## Keef

Guess I'm grow some Lemon weed ?

1st time I ever got seed from Jerry Brown !

Thanks Cuz !-- I'm out U !-- Umbra did it! 

View attachment 20170621_161909.jpg


----------



## Keef

You'll have to tell me your secret! -- I never can get those clear looking seed to germ !


----------



## WoodHippy

Rosebud said:


> good morning Giggy, how you doing? I know your knee and shoulder hurt, that sucks, and i am sorry. All i can offer is turmeric and lots of pot.
> 
> Keef, i thank you for reposting that info. I was going to google it and see what it was. I will do that now.
> St Nick, sorry about the wet joint... lol  Really i think i will build a wall out of plywood all around the garden and paint it blue... I can't even lift a sheet of plywood I bet.  Help me figure this out...


 Rose I would use a Blue Tarp and T post.  Be a Lot Lighter and Easier to work with.


----------



## umbra

Keef, you funny. Before you ask, squish = blueberry sativa x C99 F2 Grimm stock x Black Rose F7


----------



## Keef

Saw a blue tarp fly by earlier !-- Might a been a tent ? -- Seagulls flying backwards !-- Not a cloud in the sky !
Only 105 heat index today !-- Be nice if the waves eased up some and the tide dropped !-- The UPS man brought me a big bag of empty caps so I need to get my dose straightened out again !-- I was taking too much or too little using that coconut oil like that !-- I don't keep enough in my system I can get homicidal !


----------



## Keef

I need to borrow the  O.F.C. hive mind !-- 

A pic of my cloners -- Then my veg boxes -- Then bloom and one those boxes come down in a few days !

The first 2 pics are in the same grow space .
What would U do the get the most out of a grow like this ?
I got the cuts now to run a box of this or that !-- There is also some sexing to do !
Anyway any input would be appreciated -- How would U set up for the next cycle ? 

View attachment 20170621_165036.jpg


View attachment 20170621_165021.jpg


View attachment 20170621_164958.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm trying to decide whether to restart my 8 part rotation or fill the bloom boxes up veg them big enough and flip it back to bloom !-- I let things get out of sinc on the rotation and messed it up !-- Should I just stick with it and restart the rotation once veg catches up ?


----------



## robertr

Keef said:


> Ugh !-- Think I hurt myself !
> 
> Rose I meant that as a joke but it didn't come our that way !--
> 
> Mr. Dog U are absolutely right !-- The shooter was a terrorist at the opposite end of politics from the Klan !-- Didn't mean to offend U !-- I don't care if he was a Christian snake handler he still a terrorist !
> 
> I think I'm just crawl back under my rock ! --


 
He belonged to the group " Killers for Bernie" lol.


----------



## Keef

Evening Robert !-- Good to see U around !-- How ya been ? -- Don't matter what U call it it was wrong !
Just like taking people's health care away for the holy dollar !


----------



## Keef

Remember that time big money took over America by saying they was gonna look out for the middle class ?-- That was so funny !


----------



## umbra

Decided to pop some purple beans, well should be at least. I haven't had any luck with TGA beans. I've had these 10 years, maybe more, lol. ........sputnik


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. rain rain rain did i say it was raining here? every time i turn around it's raining and we are still behind. been checking out firestaxusa site, nice strains. may have to find something for the future as right now i got some nice stuff standing on deck waiting it's turn. hope everybody has a great day. peace


----------



## umbra

Good Morning OFC....it's hot here. Rain? Not likely. Trimmers come in a couple of hours. So much to do, but first its doobie time boys and girls. Do you remember a kids TV show where there was a Do Bee and a Don't Bee...well this would be a DO Bee, lol. Nothing to see here, keep moving, just some guy getting high.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL  GOOD morning peeps.  I want a do bee.  I have a pipe though.

It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood. I go get my medical marijuana card renewed this morning. I think it is a waste of 100 bucks, but they always write it for 15 plants, so it is worth it to be able to grow over 4. I know it is dumb.

Got all of bud's chores done this morning except his breakfast.. do you have to eat every morning?

Giggy, do you have plants outside in that rain? I hope your doing ok this morining.
Keef, i can't give you any advice on your grow. i really wish i could.


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW ..
Umbra I recall Do Bee and I will light up with you..
...:48:...hope your all having a great morning....


----------



## Keef

Having some issues !-- That "feral" thing is starting to sound good !


----------



## mrcane

Morning Rose was wondering if I was going to renew this year also...just a little grow here and between clones, veg, and flower I have a dozen....ooops 14


----------



## Rosebud

lol, i remember last year, bud saying how many can you have? I said 15, he said how many do you have I said 17.  
I got so many boys out there it is stupid. Glad i got the cbd clones from oregon, i hope they are girls.  I knew a lady who gave out male clones... duh, sounds like i could do that.
Cane, i forgot about clones. Thanks for reminding me. It is just gorgeous here today.The first day without wind in a week or more.  Enjoy your day up there in the most beautiful place ever.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Having some issues !-- That "feral" thing is starting to sound good !



Sometimes somebody says something and it triggers a memory, lol. I know a guy in Maine, small grower. Does both indoor and outdoor. His name on many sites was feral lady. I probably talked to him on line for 2 years before I realized it was a guy and not a gal. Maybe a little too much information, so now you know I like feral ladies, lol.


----------



## Keef

Brain chemistry imbalance from the head injury !--I'm getting mentally unstable  !-Umbra I'm pretty sure I'm not some forest nymph more  like an ogre !--Too much 411 ? --  We having some temporary financial stress 
and after I've had  a continuing  run of daily pain --  I'm just getting flaky !-- Hopefully it's just temporary !-- Might be under a rock for awhile ? -- I can get volatile !-- I'll reel it in as soon as I can -- if I can !


----------



## umbra

Cane it took me a couple of minutes to remember the name of the show,...Romper Room.


----------



## yarddog

i am just coming off three years of financial difficulty, two years of it was very hard.   thought the boat was going to sink a few times, but we prevailed. this year should get my of of the debt hole, i have never been ahead in my life.    but i will be!!!


----------



## umbra

I've had financial problems for 40 years. Filed bankruptcy after my divorce because my ex would make herself sick and run up huge medical bills to manipulate and control me. Once she had to pay for it herself, she never made herself sick again. Then they were my sons who got arrested quite a few times for stupid stuff. Ran up large legal bills. And now there are the lawsuits I'm involved in. It's tough sometimes. My family has turned their back on me so many times, it's how I recognize them...when they turn and walk away.


----------



## Keef

I'm not new to finacial hardship - I been bankrupt before !--This ain't that bad !--Just too much too fast !--- In the last 18 months or so I've buried 2 brothers and a niece !-- Too much !-- Sorry time to OD on weed !-- Try to make it stop for awhile !


----------



## umbra

Keef that is a lot for anyone. The lowest point of my life was when I left my wife and took the kids, I went to my oldest sister's. While I was there her oldest disappeared from college. They found his mutilated remains 6months later. And of course I moved into an apartment and started a new job. 
They say the most stressful things to experience are a death, divorce, moving and starting a new job. I had all 4 at one time. Last time I felt like I needed it all to stop for awhile, I got on my motorcycle and rode for 5 days. Wound up in Asheville, NC with no idea why I was there.


----------



## yarddog

some singer, i think it was Billy Joel maybe? his wife died, shortly after that, he hopped on a motorcycle one day for a ride. he rode for 18 months, said he came home when he was ready.


----------



## giggy

Rosebud said:


> LOL  GOOD morning peeps.  I want a do bee.  I have a pipe though.
> 
> It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood. I go get my medical marijuana card renewed this morning. I think it is a waste of 100 bucks, but they always write it for 15 plants, so it is worth it to be able to grow over 4. I know it is dumb.
> 
> Got all of bud's chores done this morning except his breakfast.. do you have to eat every morning?
> 
> Giggy, do you have plants outside in that rain? I hope your doing ok this morining.
> Keef, i can't give you any advice on your grow. i really wish i could.


yes i do mrs rose i had three white widows but a limb fell on one, it didn't make it. i have my old sour diesel mom that is going to take it's place maybe this weekend. oh they are in buckets so they drain pretty good.


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> some singer, i think it was Billy Joel maybe? his wife died, shortly after that, he hopped on a motorcycle one day for a ride. he rode for 18 months, said he came home when he was ready.



I have seen some of his motorcycle collection, it's pretty impressive. He likes the Brit Iron for sure. He's big into boats too. I guess that's from growing up in Oyster Bay, on Long Island.


----------



## Rosebud

The thing about stress and grief and loss is there is only way through it. you have to go thru it.You have to mourn the loss of a person, a marriage, a goal, a pet, a life.There is no short cut.  we stoners try to do shortcuts. Shortcuts work for little stresses like the damn dogs won't hush up. smoke a joint all is well, but with serious grief, we have to sit with it. We have to suffer. Then we slowly come thru it, changed. I would just rather smoke a joint. But then other things like pain and anger pop up. It is hard this life. But we try to remember the joys. Like my great stoner friends on MP.  (what the hell am i smoking?)


----------



## Rosebud

giggy said:


> yes i do mrs rose i had three white widows but a limb fell on one, it didn't make it. i have my old sour diesel mom that is going to take it's place maybe this weekend. oh they are in buckets so they drain pretty good.




I am glad your plants don't suffer in the rain. We don't have much moisture where I live.  Sour D is always good smoke.  A classic.


----------



## Keef

King Louie popped a nanner on me real late in bloom so there be no more of that plant !-- I got another couple to sex !-- Shame because it was a fine looking plant ! 
Rose it is a struggle !-- I think my biggest part is with my inner Kamakzee !-- The few times it has broken loose wasn't a good thing !-- Since the head injury I don't have much of an emotional filter !-- I try to ride herd on it but it is tough !-- Been hurting for awhile and my self control ain't so good !-- Maybe I'll get a handle on it or maybe I just go off the deep end ? -- Right now I'd say the odds are about 50/50 ! -


----------



## Rosebud

If you're going off the deep end, you better take us with ya.


----------



## yarddog

keef, just because it popped a nanner or two does not mean you need to get rid of it.     icookie popped a few nanners on me this run, enough to have a very small amount of seeds in my last harvest.  
 she is a great cut, everyone loves her,  yet she did show a nanner (or 8).  
just saying, it can be many reasons, not just bad genes


----------



## umbra

plant stress can cause it. trimmers found a few small immature seeds while trimming. here I think it was stray pollen and not nanners.


----------



## Keef

I'm not bullet proof but I bet I could slow a couple down !--I don't feel the urge to blow sheet up and shoot sheet anymore for now !-- If that was my last example I would keep it !-- I stress da hell out some plants !-- Never crossed my mind that it was bad genetics every variety WILL produce the occasional hermie !--It was environmental !
If a plant will hermie what I do will make it happen !-- I can't have that !-- I got too much to keep straight as it is !-- 
Neither D.D. or I want to give up the beach house but it is those large mortgage payments be hurting us !-We in an economic boom round here and property values have soared !-- If we sold this place we could take this pressure off and probably have enough equity to straight up buy the Stoner Ranch !-- If we do that I have to shut the grow down so I can polish the place up to show !-- I don't want to shut the grow down and I don't want to give up the beach house !-- If I have to shut the grow down ? -- Some U guys hold some cuts for me ?--


----------



## Keef

This my kinda plant right here !-- The White Indica from Umbra !-- She grow baby bats !-- The entire stem covered in bud !-- One day ? -- She gonna grow life size bats for me ? 

View attachment 20170622_151505.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon All. Got GG 4 X LBL And Firestarter in the mail today. Just put them in the box got 4 new Seedling back there now.  Keef anything I sent you that was fem I will hold for you. Most anything else you have I do not. We figure it out. umbra right GDP X BPU looks better than BB King. Lost my clone in the heat war. Gonna reveg it. Looks like a keeper.


----------



## umbra

I have been there Keef. Still making 2 mortgage payments and no job. You have DD and a support system that helps you cope with problems. You will be eligible for SS soon, that will help some.


----------



## Keef

We working on the SS Umbra !-- It would help !-- Won't take long to sell this place !-- Probably take me longer to polish it up !-- Did that in Louisiana after Katrina but I had to use chemical motivation and a power roller ! -- I need to put hardwood floors in 3 bedrooms and paint inside and out !-- No real damage or anything to fix !-- Bought that house in Louisiana for $60,000 and sold it after 5 years for $115,000 !-- Doubt I can do that good here and now ? -- but I could do O.K. !-- That much work that fast wrecks my body bad ! -
- Might have $100,000 equity in it if I could  pull it off ?-- It's gonna hurt !-- We gotta think about this for awhile ?


----------



## Keef

Who in thier right mind thought putting carpet in the middle of a sandbox was a good idea ?--


----------



## Kraven

Finally some sun 
Got the yard mowed finally, back side of the Cindy will be pulling moisture through here again by tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Just lost power !-- Isn't this wonderful !-- Wonder how long it'll be out ? -- Bout to get hot up in here !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Who in thier right mind thought putting carpet in the middle of a sandbox was a good idea ?--



I know someone who put white carpet on his fishing boat. It has very nice interior, 3 state rooms. But white carpet?


----------



## Keef

Wish I had a cigarette !-- Quit several years ago maybe 5 ? -- Just got a craving !


----------



## umbra

any power yet?


----------



## Keef

Just now !-- Good thing !-- That's  my only problem with going feral -- I'll need power -for lights -and - for AC -- a communication device --- snacks and running water !


----------



## Keef

Forgive me !-- I had no choice in the matter !-- Some things just funny enough to make the punishment worth it !-- Not my words !


----------



## umbra

I see your post is down Keef. 3am and no sleep. ptsd getting the best of me. I could feel it before I went to bed. I ate a rso cap before I went to bed, I did 4 hours.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- The mind is calmer today but the body hurts !

Yep Umbra!-- bounced it out there !-- I knew it was wrong but I couldn't myself !-- It was just a pic of Capt. Picard wondering why the "F" Weed pharmacies aren't called Grass Stations ? -- It wasn't my words !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. umbra i hope things calm down for you. we supposed to be swimming again this evening but i hope not.


----------



## giggy

morning keef you snuck in on me. glad your doing better.


----------



## Keef

Morning Giggy !-- 115 heat index today !-- Not a chance in hell of rain ! -- Yep  the mind is better but feels like I got hit between the neck and shoulder with a bat or something ! --Left  arm mostly just hanging there !
Nothing new !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning guys :48:


----------



## Keef

What's the plan today Bud ? -- I'm still not moving much but I'll survive -Maybe !-- I moved some babies to bloom -- Restart the rotation !-- When I can move better I'm get some seed wet !-- Got 2 happy healthy Aero tomato plants !-Guess I should read up on how to grow aero Tomatos ?- When I get see wet I'm starting a highly prized variety called "bell pepper "!-- Why not ? - Still not sure how/ what I'm do if I start these canalope seed !-- Might be one those things needs a plan ? -- I been thinking -- This Zombie Juice has been used to trick a plant into accepting pollen from another species !--Makes a what they call a chimera --plant or animal made by combining the genetics of 2 different species !-- I gotta think about this !-- needs to be something with fuzz on the outside that can become tricomes ? -- Peaches take too long !
Don't worry about something like that getting loose the plant would be sterile !- I would love to lay hands on that German GMO yeast that makes THC instead of alcohol !-- We live in a Franken world where we can manipulate genetics in the lab !-- There will be monsters !-- There will also be good !-- I want to see giant vegetables and wholly mammoths!-- stuff like that !


----------



## Budlight

I'm doing not too bad Keef just poking around working on the table I made my stand a bit small so I'm going to have to do some modifications like I said I ain't no good with Wood give me some Metal I'll rip it up


----------



## Budlight

I love this picture of my boy watching TV







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Looking good Bud !-- Wood ain't no different from steel just a difference in how U connect them !-- Looks high enough to drain just fine !-- One day I'm have to try that table stuff !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Looking good Bud !-- Wood ain't no different from steel just a difference in how U connect them !-- Looks high enough to drain just fine !-- One day I'm have to try that table stuff !--



 Thanks buddy I really do like them I like the fact that I can pull them right out and take a good look at everyone make sure everyone is healthy and clean :48:


----------



## Keef

I got 3 of mine sleeping on me !-- They think my lap is they bed ! --


----------



## umbra

Luther Burbank created a few chimeras. The plumcot comes to mind. Doing better this morning giggy, thanks. A few things trigger my ptsd and I find it best to avoid them. Life goes on. Yeah more triple digit weather. Almost 8am and in the 80's already.


----------



## Budlight

That's funny are New Yorke  thinks my pillow is her bed so  I wake up with her sleeping  on my head all the time  crazy little dog haha


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right  Bud !-- I can pull mine out like that and look at roots and all and move them from one aero spot to another !-- U think I could DWC those Tomatos and peppers ? -- I got my first cloner box I bought !-- The pump to it is broke and my other pumps are to tall and strong to use in it !-- I thought maybe I fill it up and drop a bubbler in it and see what happens ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I know that's  right  Bud !-- I can pull mine out like that and look at roots and all and move them from one aero spot to another !-- U think I could DWC those Tomatos and peppers ? -- I got my first cloner box I bought !-- The pump to it is broke and my other pumps are to tall and strong to use in it !-- I thought maybe I fill it up and drop a bubbler in it and see what happens ?



 I've watched  videos of people doing DWC with tomatoes  you just got a watch the roots because tomatoes have a crazy root systems


----------



## Keef

This Jet !-- He don't care what U say !-- He do what he want !-- One of his life goals is to get the mailman !
He's a Bull Mastiff trapped in a 6 lb body ! 

View attachment 20170623_100545.jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra Is he not the one who coined the phrase " Keep the best and leave the rest " ?-- Or was that the peanut guy ? -- I'm not gonna create a chimera I just know talk like freaks some people out !-- Besides If I were gonna do it I would put trichs on a tobacco plant !-- Get my nicotine and THC out the same plant !
Wait I got some dried real deal poppies full of seed ? --That would be so wrong !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> This Jet !-- He don't care what U say !-- He do what he want !-- One of his life goals is to get the mailman !
> He's a Bull Mastiff trapped in a 6 lb body !



 With a  cute face like that I guarantee you he can get away with murder


----------



## St_Nick

Looks nice Bud!  I gots 2 questions.  What size are the pots and how high is your ceiling?   :vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

He alright !-- We got him from a rescue place !-- Tried to get me in trouble before we even got in the car !-- Led me around the side of a barn and face to face with a Buffalo/Bison thing about 20 feet tall !-- I jerked that .25 auto out my pocket and almost went to jail for having a gunfight with a buffalo !-- Probably wouldn't have even have hurt him but I was about to shoot me a buffalo !-- We backed slowly away while I dragged  Jet !-- He wanted a piece of that buffalo !


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Bud nice looking pup you got there.  Looking so proud and handsome watching his TV.  You have a great day.:48:


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Looks nice Bud!  I gots 2 questions.  What size are the pots and how high is your ceiling?   :vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon:



My ceiling is about 7 1/2 feet  i'm using 2 1/2 gallon buckets I think they are small  Home Depot bucks I have to transplant the little ones tonight if I have time or first thing in the morning :48:


----------



## Budlight

ness said:


> Good Morning OFC.  Bud nice looking pup you got there.  Looking so proud and handsome watching his TV.  You have a great day.:48:



Thank you &#128522; Ness you have a grate day


----------



## ness

Keef  I bet Jet is one of a kind.  He looks so proud of him self.  Aren't pet the best.  Keef you got great Bud Porn.  I enjoy seeing on your post.  Going to be transplanting today.  Keef will you join be for a hit.:48:


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Stay dry !
I don't have to transplant in aero - Once a plant is in a foam collar and aero basket it will stay there until the plant comes down !-- I can move them around but no transplanting !-- 
D.D. say if I don't start moving more she gonna beat me up so I'm fix one them dam bicycles !-- I'll do it !-- but I don't have to like it !


----------



## ness

Just got up and waiting to wake up then I'll get started on the plants.  Tj is going to cut down some trees in the woods for me so more light can get in.  Still got a lot of work to do out there.  Got my chair out in the woods and I can't wait until the set up is finished.  Only thing is the dam mosq.  Got some skin so soft coming in the mail.  And, I will get TJ to spray the woods to kill as many of the little bugger.  I'm going to be in heaven out there so peaceful.   Keef when you and DD go hunting for your Ranch House what kind of yard are you going to be looking for?  I hope you can fine something with no neighbor around.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Ness -- That Texas veteran  program says 10 acres or more !-- I want something with a house well off the road with maybe a barn or some out buildings !-- Did some looking in the area I'm thinking about !-- Rural --rolling hills --Easy place for me to make a grow disappear !-- Army taught me some stuff !-- Anyway the Stoner Ranch will mainly be a pot farm !-- Then when things get right ? -- I'll get a house built to D.D.'s specs !-- Passive and active security !-- I make sure U can't just drive up to the house with a gate and get a couple goats --A jackass and a Jenny !-- U ain't gonna wanna  park and come in on foot !  -- Game cameras and stuff !-- What we grow is valuable and U gotta protect it !


----------



## Keef

Several months ago I saw several places like that !-- 10 acres with a 4 bedroom home and a barn for about $80,000 !-- Little if any down payment and weed pay the mortgage if I didn't buy it straight up ?-- I think I'd rather use thier money ?


----------



## Keef

Oh and Ness it need a long straight place for me to land a small plane !--


----------



## ness

DD been wanting to say hello.  Hope your day is a good one.  Be farming up in here.


----------



## ness

Look out in the sky keef is flying through.:fly:  Well got the Bubbicious transplanted.  And, the sweat is just pouring of my forehead.  Humid out there I just know it.


----------



## Keef

Ness she been working hard !- She just finished 3 hard 12 hours night shifts in a row yesterday !-- She probably still asleep !-- Poor baby !-- Maybe I get my chance to lift that burden from her one day soon !
I don't expect to get rich growing weed just pay the bills and have a nice life !--


----------



## ness

Time for a hit of the one and only Aurora Indica.  Have a good day OFC.  See you later.


----------



## yarddog

keef, lots of small two seater planes need 500 feet takeoff/landing.     i was looking at the field at my dads, i easily have room to grade off a grass strip.


----------



## Keef

Dog that's the plan ! -- Never flew fixed wing so it would be cool to have something that would glide a little !-- That helicopter engine go out U going down like a rock !-- A little plane is on my bucket list !-- Been a very long time since I flew !-- They said if U can fly a helicopter U can fly anything !-- We'll be seeing about that ?
Shouldn't be a problem ain't even no hovering required !-- Maybe I just buy me a plane from one those DEA auctions ?


----------



## Keef

Dog U also got to think about the prevailing wind for a runway !-- A cross wind on landing will work U !- Be best to take off and land into the wind !


----------



## giggy

Afternoon folks. Dog, dad had a plane for years and had a strip on the ranch. After dad sold his last plane he and my brothers turned the strip into a go kart track we got sent home early, bad stuff coming our way.


----------



## Keef

Bud we gonna see if these international Strawberry seed old enough to germ !-- Popped a few of them and a few Blue Strawberry (?) --( Strawberry Rhino on Umbra's  B.B. King ) -- a couple Oregon Lemon !- and some bell pepper to go with my Tomatos !-- I'm forgetting something ? -- I also moved a couple Golden Ticket -x- BOC to bloom to sex and an AK and a SR 91 !


----------



## yarddog

good luck on the weather giggy. I bought a blunt at lunch. going to my fav spot after work and rolling a nice sativa dom blunt.     good way to end a week. and start a weekend


----------



## Keef

Dog I ain't one for mixing tobacco in my weed !-- I can roll a joint big as a cigar but a regular size joint of this sheet will usually do the trick ! 
Was trying to talk to D.D. about polishing up the beach house and sell it !-- She told me leave her alone she got a man calling her back about refinancing the place and she working on filing my SS !--I said Okie Dokie  !-- I freak out !--She fixes stuff ! 
Maybe I should just stick to growing weed ? -- She wants me to be more active and I want another scooter !-- Sounds like a problem with a solution ?


----------



## Rosebud

Good afternoon. giggy, kraven, YD, keef, ya'll be safe if you have bad weather coming in.

Spent the morning with my son. he is sure a nice guy. He laughs at my jokes. He laughs when bad stuff happens to his mom, like the **** bag breaking and me crying.

Ness, your od area is going to be a nice place for you to go and watch plants. awesome.

Keef, they just don't make um any better than DD.

Hi Umbra.


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose and everyone else. The woman I dated in high school call me today. Started at 9am just hung up. It's been 25 years. Now I remember why we stayed friends. The best conversation I have had in a long time. She was the first person I told I had epilepsy that didn't make it into a big deal.


----------



## Keef

Rose She has put up with my happy a**-- so far ?- 25 years and counting ! 
Umbra good for U Cuz !-- Do she get high ? --Do she want to get high ?-- Don't be taking advantage of a novice ! -- Frosty 90 something at the beach today and not a cloud in the sky !-- Heat index got to be close to 110 ?


----------



## Keef

Yeah !-- Excessive Heat Warning !-- If I had a remote controlled lawnmower I'd mow the back yard right now !--That's  just how I roll !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC I got my Release papers from my current job Today. Kind Of. I will not be a Tech next week. I go on Vacation after that. When Needed I go back and be a Tech. I lose 5 Hours of overtime a week. I Keep My full pay. I took the Deal. The 5 Hours of overtime means more sleep. Keef Stay on the cool side of the door.  Hey Rose Looked last night no Bugs. Going to water and Look after Supper.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Rose She has put up with my happy a**-- so far ?- 25 years and counting !
> Umbra good for U Cuz !-- Do she get high ? --Do she want to get high ?-- Don't be taking advantage of a novice ! -- Frosty 90 something at the beach today and not a cloud in the sky !-- Heat index got to be close to 110 ?



Yes she gets high, lol. Perhaps not as much as in the 70's or 80's. She has a few medical issues that the cannabis helps. She is not in a legal state so she buys street weed. She has 2 mortgages that she can't afford. She lost her job and no one wants to hire her because of her age. She started her own business a month ago. Our lives echo each other even today. She got a big kick out of who St Stanislaus was. He was the first Polish saint.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good afternoon. giggy, kraven, YD, keef, ya'll be safe if you have bad weather coming in.
> 
> Spent the morning with my son. he is sure a nice guy. He laughs at my jokes. He laughs when bad stuff happens to his mom, like the **** bag breaking and me crying.
> 
> Ness, your od area is going to be a nice place for you to go and watch plants. awesome.
> 
> Keef, they just don't make um any better than DD.
> 
> Hi Umbra.



Rose I had one of those bags for 5 Months after I got shot,,,my heart goes out to you. I remember not being able to sleep on my left side for fear of breaking my bag,,and many other things I wont go into.
 Again,,much respect. Love you Mam
Just popping in to check on my friends and make sure my Little Brother Keef is being a good boy,,,NOTTTTT,,,Bad Bad Keef :rofl:
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Some things never change Hopper !-- How U holding up in this heat ?


----------



## Keef

D.D. don't play !-- Found us an extra $1,000 a month starting in August !-- I be wanting to replace my scooter if U don't mind ?-- Missed some great beach combing after this storm !


----------



## WoodHippy

Good to see ya Hopper, Hope you and your Girls are well.  Rose Did My watering only found a Jumping Ugly Spider. He/She looked like a bug eating machine. It's Still early. Hope we Stay Bug Free.


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, just busy today....lies....lies I'm dabbin out lol  

Hey hopper !


----------



## umbra

Hey WH


----------



## Keef

Lies Kraven ? --No problem !-- People in high places do it all the time! -- - I been watching the fake news about them fake investigations and how they gonna try to shut them down soon because they getting too close to the fake truth !-- Personally ? --I got no comment !


----------



## St_Nick

Have you guys followed or at least heard about JD Vance?


----------



## Keef

Doesn't ring a bell with me Nick but I don't know squat about much of anything !-- How high the water ? -- U gonna be O.K. ?


----------



## St_Nick

It's just started to rise Keef but it will be all right,  thanx.  Looky here 

View attachment 20170623_201259.jpg


View attachment 20170623_201338.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

How High Am I.  Had me cured joint of Arcata Train Wreck. Feels good. Taste Nice. Throw in some Delusional OG. Hippy Out. :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Holly Cow Nick you got it going on. Looks good.


----------



## St_Nick

JD Vance is a best selling author of a book about the people of my area.  Talks about the appalachia conservative issues.  Not partison, just ethics thing but more importantly it draws attention to an overlooked area of our country.


----------



## WoodHippy

StNick you got Led, Cob LED, And HPS.


----------



## St_Nick

Drawback to growing several new strains is trying to keep 'em all fed properly.


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy said:


> StNick you got Led, Cob LED, And HPS.



Yeah, thanks WoodHippy.  I had an all HPS setup and I'm gradually swapping over to LED.  Its pretty interesting.  I have 2 of each of 4 strains in there and I have them divided up 1 under HPS and 1 under LED and they really do bud differently.


----------



## St_Nick

This smells like Skittles 

View attachment 20170623_201357.jpg


----------



## Keef

Look at that !-- U got your hands full Nick !-- Starve one and over feed another !-- It do get complicated don't it !-- Nick I'm a history buff !-- The people of Appalachia are a proud people with a deep long culture ! -- All the way back to the colonies !-- I know that one British general said God himself couldn't take him off  that mountain !-- He still buried on that mountain !-- Mountian people been taken advantage of by every big business from the railroad barons to the Coal mine owners !-- The wealth they create has always been sucked up by robber barons !


----------



## St_Nick

Ever wonder why a Rockefellor would come down off his throne up in the great north and run for Governor of a podunk state like WV?  Betcha it wasn't 'cause of the mountains.


----------



## Keef

One of the families who made America great ? -- Railroads weren't built by them !-- They watched while the common folk built it and then cheated and lied to them !-- Not much different than today !-- Promise them anything and take everything !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC been up and High for a Hour. Playing with the camera 

View attachment 62417dog (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Triple digits today with scattered showers !-- Gonna be a steamer !-- 
Hippy I don't even got a camera !-- If I can't do it in my phone I can't do it !-- Unlike others I don't talk on my phone !-- I don't even check my voice messages !-- Last time I looked there were like 200 messages !-- I been meaning to change my voice mail greeting to " If U want a response U should text me -- I'm not even gonna get your message if U don't !" -- My phone rings ? -- I just turn it over to stop the noise ! -- It's  just one way I try to reduce the amount of info coming at me !-- Too much info for me to process and I blow up and then  hide !


----------



## Keef

I got a brilliant plan to reduce the cost of health insurance !-- Don't insure sick people !-- Dam !-- I see on the news someone else already thought of it !


----------



## Kraven

Gonna be a little warm here today to little brother


----------



## Keef

Gulf got all stirred up from the storm ? --- Fishing should be good Kraven ? -- Still digging myself out a mental funk !-- Weather changing causing some pressure in my face but the worst of the funk has passed for now !-- Back to growing da dank ? -- I got a few more babies real close to finished --I look later probably take them tommorrow then be a month or so but we good !-- I was really interested in what will become of this Strawberry Rhino male of Bud's crossed a B.B. King mom !-- Gonna have the possibility of blackberry --Blueberry and Strawberry ? --Gonna be interesting !


----------



## ness

Morning Stoney.  :spit:&:bong2:


----------



## ness

They getting out of hand.  Got to get out and rake some leafs.  Over cast and not to bad out right now.  The bugs I'm getting to old for this sheet.  This NL. 

View attachment 100_0717.JPG


----------



## Keef

What U doing up this early Ness ? - U got a compass ? -- TJ gonna clear that outdoor grow spot for U so U want to clear east to west !-- So the sun get to the plants !-- Good Luck on the grow! 

Hey Kraven I ran across a little travel iron in a closet yesterday and it got me thinking !-- Do U think it would get hot enough to press some oil ? -- Was looking at your setup and would a clamp with a travel iron on each end work ?


----------



## ness

Green is good. 

View attachment 100_0725.jpg


----------



## ness

Got to get this day started.  Have a good day OFC.:48:


----------



## WoodHippy

My Little B.B. King.  Was lazy about turning off the lights, Keef I to am using my phone for a camera. I was playing with a 20x Macro Lens 

View attachment 62417bbk.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yes Green is good !--

Bud porn ?

King Louie 13th

The White Indica ( The White -x- Nepal Indica )

Both out the house of Umbra ! 

View attachment 20170624_074553-1.jpg


View attachment 20170624_074524-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy that light looks kinda like my Mars Hydro -- Except mine looks to be double the length !-- They got some even longer !--Some with like 4 those squares U use !-- The 300 Watt is what I use seems to be the best deal from them !-- The bastids sure didn't want U to get to the light boards !-- Sandwiched it in between the Reflectors -the frame and bout 50,000 plastic screws !


----------



## Keef

Hippy that Cheesy Jones gonna be a challenge but I can handle it !-- Now the P.P. ? -- Dat's  what I'm looking for !-- She gonna fit in fine !-- Can't wait to see it get sparkly !-- I do like sparkly !


----------



## WoodHippy

My P.P. made sparkly rock hard buds. You should like it. I got a Cheesy Jones in Veg. Growing Nicely. Fed  Ex bringing 2 more of the LEDs today. They going in Veg to replace a T5


----------



## Budlight

WoodHippy said:


> My Little B.B. King.  Was lazy about turning off the lights, Keef I to am using my phone for a camera. I was playing with a 20x Macro Lens



 She's looking good buddy


----------



## Kraven

I think so keef, I press anywhere from 180ish to 250ish depending on the strain and humidity. All that will change when i build my press, I will have to relearn again....ho well


----------



## Budlight

I can't wait to see what your guys is PP looks like  hahaha boy does that ever sound bad but anyways just waiting to see what your guises looks like before I cracked mine :48: 

Keef that king  Luis looks awesome


----------



## Budlight

Well I guess it's time to get my lazy a** out to the garage and do some transplanting  hope everyone is off to a good start this morning


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- I guess I gotta do this !-- Get me a clamp and another iron !-- I'm need a temp gauge !-- Gonna need a stand of some kind to hold it ?
Bud -- I know some varieties can thru lots of variations but the PP I got is indica leaning with big leaves and short internode spaces !-- I like them fairly short internode spaces on a sturdy plant !-- They can hold a lot of weight ! - That KL is a fine plant but she hermied and throw a male flower late in bloom !-- She got to go !
I got a couple more to sex and some seed !


----------



## Keef

Someone said they don't mind a few seed from a dank plant but when they's plenty other dank plants to choose from that aren't hermorphidite ? -- Maybe it's  just me ? -- My tetra project is gonna need a lot of feminized seed !-- Can't be no hermies in the mix !-- Wouldn't it suck to waste thousands of fem seed and succeed in making a useless , worthless  hemorphidite tetraploid ?


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody happy saturday. Had a lot of rain and more today. Winds were strong but i don't see no damage. Gotta do some work in the grow. Chat at yall later. Peace


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?

Morning Mr. Tech Admin !-- I can count !--I see U down there !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning my chatty friends. WOW..you guys talk a lot in a day that is awesome. 
WH, i don't have a **** bag, it is the dog **** bag that made it fly all over and me cry.  Nice to see you WH. I love you too and always will.

Yes I know JDVance St NIck. Good reading. good thoughts

Woody, awesome on the jumping spider.  It is a full time job but we are on this bug control.
Umbra, i am so happy you had a great conversation and she sounds wonderful and honest. I like honest. 
Keef, there isn't a mr tech admin here. There is one but he doesn't come here. We have a wonderful admin, her name is Angie, and she is awesome. 

Giggy,  glad you have no damage.  I hope stays that way for all of you.
Can you guys tell I got to sleep in today Makes rosebud way nicer.  Three weeks since bud broke his knee, i hope were half way done. please.  Do you guys know he eats bacon and eggs everymorning?


----------



## Kraven

Sounds to me like the way to start the day, bacon, 2 eggs, yellows soft, 1 piece white toast buttered 1 glass OJ coffee hot and black.


----------



## Keef

Coffee weed and caps chased by a spoon of coconut oil is my daily breakfast !
Rose when Miss Angie is on her name shows up down there !-- Who is it who's name doesn't show up ?
Many times it says maybe 3 members and there be 2 names down there !-- That makes me curious !
We got a ghost ?


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Slept late, cut the grass before it gets too hot. Then had almost the same breakfast as you Kraven.
Keef, I think there may be a lag in the software. Someone checks out but the system doesn't register it immediately, so there are 2 names but shows 3 as present.


----------



## Keef

And I got a swamp for sale in Arizona !-- Old Paranoid Pot Farmer here !-- Ain't buying it !


----------



## Keef

Keef out !


----------



## WoodHippy

Old Paranoid Pot Farmers use VPN. Last time I looked I was listed in Chicago.


----------



## Rosebud

There are a lot of members that like to be unseen. They are members. Am i not understanding?  You can make yourself invisible to others Keef, but we mods can see them. I haven't seen Techadmin here in ever. I would love to see him however.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Sure !-- D.D. on the way home!--  I ain't got time for U people !--She sees the house like this I'm in trouble !--


----------



## Rosebud

Keef be busting a move. lol


----------



## St_Nick

Hey everybody.  I gots the hots for a new guitar.  A Taylor T-5 Custom to be exact!  Now, who's gonna step up and buy me one?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hi Rose. I'm glad to here you don't have that freaking bag. I was lucky everything healed and the damn thing was removed.
Hey I check in sometimes without logging in. Aint hiding,,just to lazy to log in,,plus aint got much to say.. LOL
Later Gators


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks. Upgraded half of Veg to LEDs. Hope it will speed things up a little. Any one for a Joint. Keef I hear DD pulling in the drive. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Keef

Good thing taking heat is one of my specialties !--D.D. had 3 days off then work Wednesday then 3 more off !-- Something changed and she got Wednesday off and coming home !-- I can't get the place cleaned in 3 hours !-- Did the best I could till I ran out of get up and go! -- I'm be in trouble but I been in trouble before !
Papa said  --If U can't dazzle them with brilliance ? --Then Baffle them with B-S !-- Better get by Baffle on !


----------



## Keef

She just packed a road pipe !-- Don't be between here and there !-- She be flying low !-- 
I got a rough plan developing involving 6-7 varieties she hasn't tried yet !-- Maybe something like --Here try some of this !-- Put this in that other pipe U gonna love it !-- I need to clean that other pipe !-- U can't be mad when U melting !--


----------



## Keef

Nick U come help me get this house clean before D.D. get home -- I steal U a dam guitar !
Take me some extra caps in about an hour !-- When U gonna get in trouble ? --It ain't so bad if U lit up like a Christmas tree !-- Joints ? -- That's  the ticket !-- I got some joints to roll !-- Try this try that - All of it probably 2 toke weed !-- Weed and Baffling ? -- I got this !


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Luck Buddy. Got a Joint Rolled for 420 We are with ya. My Daughter In-law is Going to Austin for some Medical Conference. They maybe moving there.


----------



## Keef

Hippy there's a lot going on in Austin having to do with the medical field !-- D.D. said something about a new level 3 NICU somewhere up there !-- That's  top of the line ! -- I remember when I dragged that girl in the the O.R. to observe ( Yes I had to get special permission but she was a nursing student !) -- I was quite proud of her !-- Lots of people don't do blood and guts very well !-- She turned a little pale but didn't have to leave, sit down or anything !-- Now she teaches me but I always had trouble with babies and kids !-- Adults ? -- I tell them this gonna hurt U more than it hurts me !-- I don't miss it !-- She gonna like this !--Forgot what it was !


----------



## Keef

That is good weed !-- Wonder which one it is ? -- Just remembered I got 2 kinds of coconut brandywine -Blueberry and Strawberry needs the official taste testers approval !-- I love it when a plan comes together !-- I might not need to even do much baffling ?


----------



## ness

Hello peeps.  I'm growing this w**d and I still haven't got it right.  There growing but I don't have them on the right schedule of feeding.  Keef awhile back you mention the book by Jorge Cervantes Enc.  Well, I bought Mar. grow basics to start and in the near future I am going to buy Jorge Cervantes Enc.  Thank You for the info.  And, I want to Thank everyone that has help me in the past with my grow.  Got lots to learn.  What I did wrong this time was after transplanting them I over watered.  Yep.  I got to slow down.


----------



## ness

O:K, I was wondering if anyone can tell me how many hour of sunlight is outside right now.  Like is it 18 hours or 12 hours cycle?  I'm going to be put mj outside I hope in less than a week.  It dam rain out there and the mosq. are in heaven.  It's to late today.  But first thing in the morning I'm out the door.  It is going to be so much fun to see mj outdoors.


----------



## Keef

Ness --We all have a tendency to over do !-- Over water --Over fertilize !-- More ain't always better !-- Try giving the girls less of everything !-- Your grow looked O.K. to me !


----------



## ness

Having problems with Green Santa.  He doesn't want to leave my package because of the dogs.  He gives them to the Post Office.  They TJ has to go pick them up.  I clean a nice area away for the sight of the dogs and I'm going to keep them in the house until the UPS man comes.  I got to caught him and show him the drop off area I clean and I hope he will leave my packages for now on.


----------



## Keef

Ness it is best to sinc up with the length of light outside but they'll hesitate a week or so and adjust then take off again !-- It's early in summer they'll be O.K. if they been on 18 hours !-- Not a good idea to move a plant in bloom (12 hours of light ) outside right now !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I was Raised by R.N.'s Mom, 2 Grandma's and 2 Aunt's. I Remember Once Mom was Teaching a Paramedic class. Had all 3 of us kids as Triage Victims. Enough of that.


----------



## ness

Rose, when you put your plants outside are they in veg or bloom?  

You, know I was thinking we could make a calendar of our pets.  We got some nice looking pet up in here.  

Having sloppy joes, corn on the cob and steak fries for super.  Thinking of supper it's that time.


----------



## Rosebud

Ness, I put them out in veg. it is 15 hours of light here, but i m in the northwest.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I kinda fell into medicine !-- I had been out the Army for about 5 years !--Returned home and went back to working steel !-- I built a machine for a company in Illinois and set thier shop up to mass produce it !-- Worked myself right out a job !-- Received an engineering bonus and a pink slip on the same day !-- Swore I would never build for anyone but myself in the future !-- I went to see the army recruiter !-- Wasn't no one ever gonna use my mind then throw me away when they had what they wanted again !-- They gave me all the test and stuff and gave me a list of jobs I qualified for !-- One said "Operating Room Scrub Technician "-- I saw that and thought -- No shooting even in war time ? --Air conditioning -- I figured I could clean just about anything !-- That was the job for me! -- Wasn't what I thought it was !--


----------



## Keef

I also took those EMT classes too and worked the ER sometimes !-- but They never would let me drive the ambulance !--Maybe for good reason ?


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Ness --We all have a tendency to over do !-- Over water --Over fertilize !-- More ain't always better !-- Try giving the girls less of everything !-- Your grow looked O.K. to me !



Ness this is the site i use, I think you will find it useful 

Peace

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php


I went and figured it for you...


----------



## WoodHippy

Left over Steak and salad here. No need to cook. Found 7 of 9 to be Girl outside. Only had 4 unsexed that went out. Still early. Not Ready for Boys Yet. Still getting my indoor feet wet.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Ness, I put them out in veg. it is 15 hours of light here, but i m in the northwest.




I did yours too Rose...here are your numbers for the rest of the year


----------



## Keef

Did I mention that I ain't stupid ? -- Nice distraction right there !-- That's  D.D. special girl ! 

View attachment 20170624_183321.jpg


----------



## Keef

Green Pheno !-- Rose's Purple Haze !-- She may not be Purple like her sister but she don't play ! 

View attachment 20170624_194644-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Holy trichomes batman.. I would love a bowl of that right about now.


----------



## Keef

Evening Rose !-- We did a smoke test on Mazar and she a wobble head !-- I'm have another toke or 2 and make a pizza run !-- Bonsai !


----------



## Budlight

Damn Keef  she is  impressive :48:


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc time to wake and bake. Hope everybody is good today.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Nice long double Wake and Bake to celebrate ... something ? -- Light it up !-- Gonna rain off and on today !-- I'm puzzled -- I was disappointed that Mazar didn't put on the frost like most my stuff !
I didn't expect it to match that quality from it's looks !--I even let it run long by about 4 days !-- - I had my caps and smoked away the day as usual! 
When D.D. got home we fired up some for the 1st time !-- Kicked my a** !-- Doing it again this morning !
Here come the rain!


----------



## giggy

That's good to hear keef. I popped my last night shade and mazar so some of this pollen can find a place to land. I also put a g13 girl in flower and thinking of putting the other outside with the sour diesel so i got some room to play. The two sutos are looking nice and aren't going to be that tall either. Stacked in real nice. I'm finally getting the nodes to stack in nice for a change so i'm doing something right.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  I think the rain is finely gone.  

Kraven that chart is very helpful, Thank You.  I printed it out.


----------



## Keef

Sounds like it Giggy !-- U got them under LEDs ? -- They all I know anymore but I'm mostly happy with them !-- There's some things I don't like but all in all they'll get the job done !-- I only ran the small Mazar original thru bloom after I got my cuts -- She a strong sturdy plant mostly Indica from the looks of it !-- For an indica she a giant she gonna be able to hold lots of weight and they run her to the winter snow in the middle east !-- There's  something to this plant !-I think she can be different weed depending on when U take her in a distinctive way !--- When D.D. Wake her vampire self up I'm let her try the Nightshade !
Dat's another keeper !- U got my interest up with the work with that g13hp! -- I do hope U make some seed !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone  Keef  I noticed I have 3 UBC's that popped up and 4 g 13 HP 88


----------



## Keef

Morning Miss Ness !-- Bud ! -- 
Work that magic Bud !
I'm making medicine this morning !-- Lots of people have heard weed is good medicine but they just don't realize how good !-- If I didn't decarb this first it would not get me high !-- Anyway cannacap making day ! 

View attachment 20170625_093440.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone, I'm waiting on my kids.  Got a padlock on the grow room so its safe I guess.  Speaking of safe, My little Shih-tzu decided this morning to go into the grow room and eat ALL of my clones.  Every last one.  Guess I'm going to have to try re-veggiing some flowers.  Little Bastid! If I didn't love him.................

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Bud I'm package those seed and get them out to U tommorrow !-- Should be what U want in there !-- The Momma Strawberry  get frosty and as she ages I'm getting some hints of Strawberry !-- We gonna get a nice Strawberry -- I feel it !-- Canadian pollen on a south Texas plant that came from California !-- We kicking it now !-- Bud I'm find some more seed as I go thru the weed your Strawberry got to so they'll be more bastid chillins of your Strawberry Rhino so I'll be sending more seed later !-- and don't say U don't want them !-- I didn't tell your boy go buck wild on my precious girls !--U gotta step up and take responsibility for your boy !
Nick be careful he got a taste for it now !-- I'm sure my pups will help with some trimming later !-- They like them some green bites !-- Especially that little bud thief !


----------



## Kraven

Yikes nic.....silly dog 

I'm making meds too Keef....decarbing 2g or fresh squished today to make edibles.....1800-1900mg there of pure meds.


----------



## Keef

Hey Kraven they got some tiny nonstick plastic bowls and stuff- hash oil won't stick !-- U got me motivated about a press !-- What U said about the learning curve with a Rosen Press made sense to me !-- I need to learn to handle the stuff so I'm get a clamp like U another travel iron and get busy !-- Hands on is the best way to learn !-- Lots of locals round here probably don't even know about hash oil carts !-- One day I'm blow they mind !


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC..having record highs for our area supposed to hit 90 tomorrow back to 60s..70....hope that you are all well and having a great morning...lets puff one  .:48:


----------



## Keef

Heard thunder so checked the weather !-- Red on a weather map can't be good and it's about to crawl all up on us  !-- Getting dark outside !


----------



## mrcane

Hot, humid,thunder and lightning no like..
Lost another chicken to I would say a "racoon" little bastards...


----------



## umbra

Morning one and all. It is much cooler this morning than it has been in weeks. Windows open and fresh air. I am doing the bulk of the trimming. The trimmers came and as they got started they found a couple of buds with seeds, so I decided it was better for me to go thru everything and separate out any seeded buds. It's not heavily seeded, so most buds have no seeds. The buds that do have seeds, the seeds are immature. I have found 4 or 5 mature seeds. I know they are golden ticket x Oregon lemon so worth saving in my mind.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ?--A Golden Lemon ? --I'm sexing some Golden Ticket -x - BOC and Temple -x- BPU is next !
Your Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel  is a momma !--Bud's Strawberry Rhino male wasn't shooting blanks !-- Three out of 4 test seed germed in less than 48 hours ! -- They old enough to plant Bud !
It's green outside !-- I don't mean that in a good way !


----------



## Keef

I had 2 KL girls that I took 2 cuts each from !-- All 4 marked KL -- One of those girls hermied on me and I don't know which cuts came from it !-- I'm throw out all 4 cuts and reveg the base on the girl to get my clones !-- I hate when stuff like that happens !--


----------



## Keef

The cut from my boy Herrman rooted so I threw the big piece out still waiting on Waldo (BBSL) to root !
Probably gonna let Herrman the Wonder Berry go after Waldo roots !


----------



## Keef

Raining sideways !-- Thunder shaking the ground !-- Dogs don't like it at all !


----------



## umbra

the sour dubb is quickly becoming my fav


----------



## Keef

Is that the same one I've heard called "The Sour" ?


----------



## Rosebud

hi guys! Ness, i am glad kraven copied that for you.

Keef tell DD hi for me please.

Cane, it is going to be hot here too, i hope it is short lived, but it is july in eastern washington, what do i expect.

Nick! that is horrible, it is a good thing you love the little darling.

I met a guy that is growing 4000 clones up the valley, I said, have you met a thrip? he had never heard of it... he will.  what a job.
I vacuumed and mopped this morning, what a dirty house i had. yuck. All the walkers and wheelchairs...  Not done, but taking a break.
I made a tea and started brewing Friday night, should be good to go today.

So yesterday this nice neighbor came to tell me a sprinkler was doing an old faithful for a very long time. Sprung a geyser.  I had to go to home depot to get the parts. i hate the irrigation aisle. anyway, i met two angels.. it was easy.  Our son came over and learned how to fix it.  Life is harder without bud's help.  Angels help.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Is that the same one I've heard called "The Sour" ?



Not sure.

The true sour dubble clone was found in a small handful (4) of seeds received from BOG at an outdoor festival in northern California a few years ago(2008) at the time my friend was given the seeds he was told its "sourdiesel x sourbubble(never released to the public) and its the best pot you will ever smoke". two of the seeds were sown, and the plant kept is some of the best tasting cannabis ever...


----------



## Kraven

I'm glad you got it fixed Rose, Bud will be back in commission soon and going strong


----------



## Keef

True Dat ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks. Working out side most of the day. 76 was the high.Deer Found some Plants. Lost 4. She Been hanging around. That's alright the best one's She got to climb 8 stairs to get to.


----------



## Keef

White Indica !-- Take her tommorrow! 

View attachment 20170625_172724-1.jpg


View attachment 20170625_172737-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- Scatter moth balls around your outside plants !-- Critters don't like that much !- Might stop the deer and rabbits !-- So would some lead !-- No offense deer but U ain't eating my weed but once !-- Then I eat U !


----------



## Kraven

Go by the barber shop and get the hair sweepings....scatter that out around your plants...it's an old guerilla grow trick to keep critters away from the plants.


----------



## Keef

Kraven been ghosting the woods !-- Cuz I consider myself a pretty clever fellow but when it comes to a believable story about why I want that barber shop hair ? -- I'm outta my league !-- I got nothing !-- I didn't want to get nasty but I used to always pee around my outside plants !


----------



## umbra

tell the barber you need the hair for some voodoo


----------



## Keef

I forgot !-- I got a wild patch !-- Maybe while D.D. is in I'll take a ride and check on it !-- Patch of B.B. King right under a regular Coast Guard flight path !-- Maybe a dozen flights a day over it !-- I ain't getting too close I use the binoculars !-- I'm too old to be running from the law especially on foot !-- I just want to see if they find it !-- It shouldn't grow there but I know something they don't !-- That's  my "Make the Paper Patch" -- If they don't find it I'll turn it to hash and press it !-- Right out in front of God and everything !-- I hope they don't make me call and report it !-- Me on the news telling about how I found that patch of evil weed while walking my dog !-- The nerve of some people !


----------



## Keef

O.K. Umbra we can work with that !-- Only thing is U have to adapt your magic to the local population !-- Aroud here they would laugh at U about Voodoo !-- A Sataria Curendero asking for the hair ? -- They would probably give me the hair and pay me to never come back !-- Pys-ops ?


----------



## Kraven

Wow, did my math wrong.......thing 15 out not 12.....2 grams @ roughly 90% pure give or take....so thats 1800 mg decided by 12 not 15....these puppy's are hot....150mg each, one of them put me to sleep for half the day, they will be cut in half.


----------



## WoodHippy

I am not worried about the deer. And Yes come Bow Season, I am Now Allowed A Crossbow during Bow Season. I will Eat her. Been looking at Cross Bows for a bit now.  umbra Voodoo talk, Get ya all kind of Look's here. Right Smack Dab in the middle of the Bible Belt. Kravens The Barber's will not give it away. Local Sheriff Knows the Trick To. I do not travel for things like that.


----------



## WoodHippy

Kravens Nice Cat, Pass me one of them brownies. The wife and I cut it in to 4. Time to get High. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Give me one Kraven !
Hippy it's all in adapting the magic !-- I am particularly well schooled in those fears !-- They's my favorite kinda people !-- U can't hardly MAKE them go to some patch of haunted woods !-- U put the fear of God into them the right way and they ain't coming in ! -- Dam that would be fun !-- I can raise holy hell with that wounded rabbit call !-- Get them predators screaming out in the night !-U ain't staying long and U gonna be so distracted U can't see what's around U !- It's spooky !-- I like the night !


----------



## Kraven

They are sure stealthy....need to get them labeled.....these have no trace of smell or taste...just a good brownie that will knock you down....this is the way I will make them from here on out. Period.


----------



## Keef

Tee Shirt Jake -- He say --Cats ? -- He don't like cats much ! 

View attachment 20170625_183449-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

When I met Boomer's previous owner, he said he's a cat killer. He likes kitties...here kittie, kittie...


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud send me a PM with where U want me to send those seed !- I know U gave it to me before but If I had it written down I lost it !-- Most likely on purpose !-- U know I'm not gonna keep an address book !-- That would be a risk to U and U now I can't remember squat !-- 
We sampling Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel  tonight !-- I didn't detect any Strawberry just maybe a sweet Desiel -- With only a couple weeks in a jar -- Boom there it was !-- Gonna develop nicely with some aging !--

I'm out !-- Night John Boy !


----------



## giggy

morning you ol stoners. get your wake and bake on.


----------



## Kraven

Mornin Giggy.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Making grandpa noises this morning !-- Not too bad !-- Giggy we got rain too !-- I got inside work to do anyway !-- Soon as my trim crew wake up we got a couple girls need to come down !
My caps are just kicking in so I went in while the lights were off and took a couple pics !-- I think I got a KL --2 baby PH and a WI ready -- Also be moving the 2nd leg of my 8 part rotation to bloom  in a couple days !-- Not getting greedy  this run !-- I'm gonna let boxes sit idle until bloom is full again -1 box to bloom weekly !-- Today we trim and watch the rain !-- Wake and Bake bud porn ? 

View attachment 20170626_070433.jpg


View attachment 20170626_070422-1.jpg


View attachment 20170626_070417-1.jpg


View attachment 20170626_070404-1.jpg


View attachment 20170626_070447-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Have I ever expressed my distaste for trimming ? -- Other people may not understand but pot pharmers get this thing I call "scissor hand" -- I don't even have to tell U guys about it !-- I think Umbra probably got it right now !-- How much U got to trim Umbra ? --U need to get that girlfriend out there to help !-- Kraven got trim help !--I hate U Kraven !-- No-- just jealous as always !-- This 8 part rotation is as far as I go till I can find a work around on this trimming !-- What am I supposed to do put an ad in the paper for a trim crew ?-- I don't like scissor hand !


----------



## Keef

My hands hurt and I haven't even started and don't got that much to trim !-- Oh well !-- Sticky fingers time !- Sheet I hate trimming !


----------



## yarddog

i harvested all my girls this weekend. bloom is shut down for the first time in over 2 years.     i harvested three icookies. cant wait to squish her and see some oil


----------



## giggy

morning kraven, keef and dog.


----------



## Kraven

Her average return on a press is 30-33%....have not tried it on my set-up yet.


----------



## yarddog

i bought a flat iron today. so just waiting on the mail and i will build a cheapo setup like you, kraven.


----------



## giggy

i got to make a few pulls then i'll try the trick. i got clamps but i'll have to get a iron. been trying to build enough kief in my grinder to make some hash but it sure takes a long time.


----------



## yarddog

giggy, i found a flat iron on amazon for 17 bucks. local was over 35 and up.    cant wait to make me some carts


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Keef, I am not sure how much weight I have yet to trim, but it fills 2 large trash bags. I figure a week maybe. The vape carts are cool and all, but I guess the novelty has worn off for me. I make a bunch every harvest and most sit unused. I still like flowers and hash.


----------



## Rosebud

That is exactly what i was thinking Umbra, we been squishing here for years. I rather have a good nug.

Giggy i got two of hash makers and i only need one. I got it on amazon recommended by umbra, i could send you one. They work very cool. Pm me your addy if you want it.


Good morning all, i took a pretty big dose of turmeric this morning my own self. Weather stormy and headed for 98. Bud has a doc appointment. I have been dead heading roses and pulling weeds around the shed that has never had a weed until bud fell off the ladder.  It isn't easy being bud and i can't measure up, literally. ha. oh well. this too shall pass.

Hope each of you have a great day. What did you take down Umbra?


----------



## Keef

I had good intentions but the caps had other plans !-- Up at 5:30 back in bed about 8 !-- Went and b looked at the grow after lights on and said later ! -- So I got nothing done !-- I'm with Umbra on the carts but even after the novelty wears there is a place for them and I think there will be a good market especially in the prohibition states ! -- Wake and Bake all over again and I'm on it !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> That is exactly what i was thinking Umbra, we been squishing here for years. I rather have a good nug.
> 
> Giggy i got two of hash makers and i only need one. I got it on amazon recommended by umbra, i could send you one. They work very cool. Pm me your addy if you want it.
> 
> 
> Good morning all, i took a pretty big dose of turmeric this morning my own self. Weather stormy and headed for 98. Bud has a doc appointment. I have been dead heading roses and pulling weeds around the shed that has never had a weed until bud fell off the ladder.  It isn't easy being bud and i can't measure up, literally. ha. oh well. this too shall pass.
> 
> Hope each of you have a great day. What did you take down Umbra?



The main crop was golden ticket and then I did a couple other things to see how they would do in my setup. I did 2 chiesels, 2 sour dubb, 1 BB King, 2 squish, 2 temple booty, and 1 King Louis 13th. I think the chiesel and sour dubb out did the golden ticket. Next click will be chiesel.


----------



## ness

Hello OFC. 

Kraven beautiful Cat.  I just love Cat's.  I have two that just show up here and I feed and water them and let them be to caught mice.  They are wild.  Kraven I'm in on the brownies.  They sure look tasty.  Glass of nice cold milk and there you go.  

Keef Jake is adorable.  Great Bud porn.  How many weeks do your plants grow from start to finish?

Getting ready to go out in the woods.  Got a little cleaning done yesterday.  I got to turn over the leafs to let them dry out so we can burn.  Got me a bird feeder and going to bring over a bird bath.  So, I can watch the birds when I sit back and enjoy the sites.


----------



## yarddog

i enjoy the flower, yet down south the carts have a useful purpose.    safer than smoking. as far as smell goes.    we all know how far away you can catch the scent of someone burning a rope,


----------



## Keef

That's  my thought as well Dog ! 
Hey Miss Ness !-- I do things differently than most growers !-- U know I'm a cloner and I root tiny cuttings
I run midgets !- In other words I send small plants to bloom !- I top them small to shape them some but when a plant gets close to  a foot tall it is moved to bloom !-- My girls may reach a foot and a half tall by harvest ! -- So a cutting roots in 2 weeks ( usually about a week)-- They stay in veg about a month then off to bloom for about 2 months !-- So when I take a cutting it will be about ready to harvest in 3 and a half months !-- I need a calender to plant better !--


----------



## Keef

Rose D.D. say high !-- She working on the house refinance paperwork and I'm not helping at all just ask her !--She give me a headache !


----------



## Keef

Ness see what I mean ? -- Instead of a few big plant I run a bunch of small ones !-- Most people would let them get bigger than this before even moving them to bloom !--I'll grow them bigger another time but for now it's what I got to do !-- This is a whole plant !-- 

View attachment 20170626_134323-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

yarddog said:


> i enjoy the flower, yet down south the carts have a useful purpose.    safer than smoking. as far as smell goes.    we all know how far away you can catch the scent of someone burning a rope,



They have Shatter Session here where shatter vendors offer samples of their product that you can buy at the dispensary. It last 4 or 5 hours on Sunday night. The entire building reeks of oil.


----------



## Keef

Sounds about right Umbra !-- We got Jail sessions !-- U get caught! -- U go to jail !-- Most around here wouldn't even know what shatter was !--


----------



## yarddog

only shatter i seen down south was someone's teeth shattered.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Dog !-- So U shutting down for awhile ? -- We were talking about polishing up the place and maybe sell it in a year or so !-- No way to do it without shutting down !-- I'm not sure I know how not to grow weed anymore !-- Been running that Widow bout 3 1/2 years --clone after clone !-- She got sentimental value !-- First seed I ever bought !-- If I'm gonna get D.D. outta nursing I'm need a bigger grow and I gotta be able to hide better than this !-- So I might have to shut down next year for a few month then set back up on the Stoner Ranch !-- Can't buy the Stoner Ranch till I sell this place !
I been hard at trimming !-- Got that one little girl done and quit again !-- That White Indica running long gonna melt U !-- Take away your ability to do complicated task like walking and talking !-- I am so lazy today !--


----------



## umbra

Shutting down is not an easy thing. I was lost. My day was centered around growing. I would think about the plants when I woke up in the morning and when I went to bed, I would dream about the plants.
I was talking with my friend and she asked me what sites I go to for cannabis info, so I told her to come here.


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon OFC. Going to get High. New Job at work is a lot less painful. Thinks about buying more LEDs to replace the other T5HO. Then just use the T5 as needed for Garden Plants And Seed Breeding. Keef I will hold some cutting for you. You know I will keep a cutting before I send it back.  Leave it with me long enough I Run a clone through Flower.


----------



## Keef

I don't even like thinking about shutting down !-- I was hoping we could buy a place and I could take a set of clones and move the whole grow !--Looks like I'll have to shut down to make the move !-- I just keep on keeping on till then !-- Smoking weed ain't addictive but growing it sure is !


----------



## Keef

That would be expected Hippy !-- I've said before if U want to keep a cut ? --U gotta give it away !-- Only got a few that I can't replace !-- Like this Blue T.E. -- from Umbra's  B.B. on a Tranquil Elephantizer mom is the only one and no more seed -anywhere  !-- Blueberry with a peppery finish ?-- Shouldn't work but it does !-- We'll see what happens !-- Rather not shut down at all !-- I got plans and stuff ! -- I got to get back into my Dr. Frankenplant persona !-- Got some tetraploid Frankenplants to make ! --


----------



## ness

My venture out to the woods was refreshing.  I did some raking and throw blocks around.  So, decide to take a break and enjoy a few Hits.  After that I was lock to my lawn chair listen to the birds and watching the bug trying to get to a new house cause I just up grounded there's.  I got plans to get rid of as much bugs I can.  They is nothing but mulch under the top layer of leafs.  It's been year since anyone has gone out in this area of the woods.  I got plans to move on in.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.

Keef I know you start plants out young.  I was asking because the Feeding Schedule I'm trying to follow has a 12 week finish.  And, I'm trying to figure out how to follow it.  Week one starts with cutting.  Then to the 12th week.   I'll figure something out.  There growing nicely so far.  I started all clones 5/13.


----------



## WoodHippy

keef this Fall we will have to do some practice runs on Cuttings.  Hi ya ness I love being high in the woods.


----------



## WoodHippy

Ok I really want these but 40 Bucks 

View attachment good-worth-roach-clip-detail.jpg


----------



## ness

Rose, I was wonder how long it takes for a clone to make it to the finish?  My clones will be 8 week on the 5/28th.  And, become 23 weeks in Oct.  My head is going bonkers.  I'm going to kick back and let it happen.  No birds in the bird feeder yet.  Rose, how, is Bud's knee doing?  I put an extra fan blowing In the grow room to help from me over watering.  They will make it.  How can a plant be so fragile and so strong at the same time.  I am learning about each different plant.  How, they differ.


----------



## Kraven

I'll show you some shatter YD, just come on round and you'll get a sample. I always enjoy a west coast private sesh myself.....


----------



## ness

WoodHippy said:


> Ok I really want these but 40 Bucks


 
That is neat Woody.  Yes, I would like that to go with my other stuff.  You, know Woody I can't roll a j these day.  I use to be able to do it.  I think it is because the w is so dry.  Now, you got me thinking in rolling a j.  Then I got to go worry about what for supper. :48:


----------



## Keef

Made my Resuppy run !-- D.D. headed back to Austin tommorrow evening ! -- Sucks to be without wheels for couple weeks !-- I'll be replacing my scooter soon !-- Miss that thing !-- 
Ness you're right I can't help on dirt and fertilizing !-- My girls get the same formula all thru veg then the same formula all the way thru bloom !-- Nothing to figure out --No over do or under do ! --;U watch one day we gonna turn U into a water pharmer !
Let me hit that real quick Kraven ?
I got 2 little girls trimmed today I finish up the others tommorrow !-- D.D. brought me some Everclear because my scissor cleaning alkeehol is getting thick !-- She also got a bottle of rum so looks like Shrimp Etoufee tonight! -- She lit up and I put the blues on she has to cook Cajun she can't help it !


----------



## WoodHippy

Just had a simple Spinach Salad w/ mater, Avocado, And Tuna, Sharp Cheddar. Think I need to roll a J. I Use a Roller these days easier on my hands.  For the price ness I got 5 or 6 pairs of Hemostats. Save the money and buy more LEDs.


----------



## WoodHippy

Going for that Joint. Keef I am Jealous of you and your Shrimp Etoufee tonight. Just Kidding Got a Buddy of mine down the road got him a Cajun up in my parts. Every couple month I have lunch with them. I bring the Weed,  She Cooks Cajun. The last time was Crawfish Etoufee. Hi ya DD.


----------



## Keef

I use a dollar bill like a rolling machine !-- I ain't got no dollar I have to lay it down on something !-- Mostly perfer my pipe though !-- I don't always want a whole joint !-- That's  a lie !-- I can't smoke a joint of da dank by myself in one sitting !-- My roach clip is a pediatric cardiac cross clamp !-- Used to stop the blood flow from the heart when performing heart surgery on infants !-- U can't buy one !-- Had it about 30 years !

Hippy we'll do that clone shipping thing in the fall or when it cools off !-- That's  easy !-- Try getting a live cutting from Canada to South Texas without killing it !-- That is gonna be a challenge !-- 
Bud get me that addy soon as U can !-- I'll have no way to the post office while D.D. gone !


----------



## umbra

1 of the places I miss in Philly is a jazz club that used to be a brewery. All they serve is Cajun and creole cuisine. Not much of that here.
Planning a vacation trip to Costa Rica for next Feb. She said I want beach front, all inclusive, including alcohol. No problem.


----------



## Keef

Hippy - D.D. the Cajun Chef and I'm more of a line cook !-- I know a little bit about cooking Cajun myself !--I have to hook U up with a simple recipe or 2 !-- Shrimp and grits is simple easy and tasty !- I even make a fair gumbo !-- We usually keep peeled packages of crawfish meat and stuff ordered from a Cajun place in Louisiana !-- They deliver Iive mud bugs too if U were so inclined to have a crawfish boil ! -- U making me hongry!


----------



## Keef

D.D. wanted some basil and bell pepper for her Etoufee -- I got fresh basil so I clone what she don't use and I found these little multi color bell pepper called " sweet bites" -- I bought them for they seed !-- Adding produce to the grow !-- Tomatos -peppers - some seasonings like basil ,oregano and thyme !-- I clone that fresh sheet they sell !-- I think I plant some cherry Tomatos too ! --Got green onions year round out back !


----------



## ness

!!:11 here.  I have 5 plants that are going out.  Just the other day TJ ask which were boys.  And, as, for now, I don't see any males.  Could, I have all Females.  TJ isn't going to like the idea of all 5 plants outside.  Will, see what happens.  Now, my idea is to cut the ceiling out of the back room and insult.  If I'm growing inside I need space for lights.  He's got to go for that.  I want a good stash.  So, I can kick back and just grow one or two in a season.


----------



## Rosebud

Well that was a nice read. Ness, I especially enjoyed your trip to the woods. It will take the birds a while to trust you.  I have plants that sprouted on 4/20 that haven't sexed yet! Driving me nuts. no pun intended. 

Umbra awesome for the trip and for inviting your old friend. 

Bud's c scan showed two breaks but he is doing well. I want to put a ramp in our house, a winding one thru the front garden, he does not. who will win, that is the question.... stay tuned. All i know if i was the one in a wheelchair and couldn't get out to garden I would die. I'm very thankful we remodeled for a wheelchair, so that has been a relief.

Good night all.


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Well that was a nice read. Ness, I especially enjoyed your trip to the woods. It will take the birds a while to trust you. I have plants that sprouted on 4/20 that haven't sexed yet! Driving me nuts. no pun intended.
> 
> Umbra awesome for the trip and for inviting your old friend.
> 
> Bud's c scan showed two breaks but he is doing well. I want to put a ramp in our house, a winding one thru the front garden, he does not. who will win, that is the question.... stay tuned. All i know if i was the one in a wheelchair and couldn't get out to garden I would die. I'm very thankful we remodeled for a wheelchair, so that has been a relief.
> 
> Good night all.


 The invite wasn't for the old friend, it was for the woman who visited at Christmas. The midget Elvis wedding, lol. It was nice to hear from my old friend though. She will always have a small piece of my heart.


----------



## Budlight

What a crazy last four days working on this house I'll post a few pics for you guys tomorrow I think you'll be quite surprised hope everyone had a good day   Catch you all in the morning for a wake and bake


----------



## yarddog

morning everyone. ness, keep taking small steps to get a small indoor grow running smooth. you can run a small grow and always have good smoke, without the risk of outdoor.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Soon as I figure out which way is up we'll get this day started !-- Wake and Bake !-- It's what we do !--- O.F.C. do your duty !


----------



## Kraven

Morning guys, girls....today is here


----------



## Keef

Raining on U too today Kraven ? -- We gonna have showers off and on for next couple days !-- My face ain't liking it much !-- Lights on I guess I should check on the girls ? -- D.D. say "More Mazar please"- So that's  what I do !-- Mazar -I Shariff got a light flowery start with a nice peppery finish and hit like a freight  train !
I should bust a move and go trim that PH and BOC before Hurricane D.D. get up !-- Hate she gotta be gone so much but it is what it is !-- Also got a couple sprouts need to get fitted for an aero collar !-- First though more coffee and finish this pipe !


----------



## Keef

She up so I gotta help her with a proper wake and bake !-- Nightshade and another cup of coffee !- Cannacaps kicking in I might live !-- NS don't play either !-- I understand what Kraven sees in her !
We got to bust out and do some errands in the rain before she starts getting ready to head back to Austin !
I need to go check the babies -- I'm sexing a couple things out the house of Umbra -- Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate and Temple -x- BPU ! -


----------



## Keef

Green Pheno Purple Haze  (she probably about a ft tall ) courtesy Miss Rose ! -- 

View attachment 20170627_091520-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> She up so I gotta help her with a proper wake and bake !-- Nightshade and another cup of coffee !- Cannacaps kicking in I might live !-- NS don't play either !-- I understand what Kraven sees in her !
> We got to bust out and do some errands in the rain before she starts getting ready to head back to Austin !
> I need to go check the babies -- I'm sexing a couple things out the house of Umbra -- Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate and Temple -x- BPU ! -



 Good morning buddy  i'm pretty excited about my nightshade she is really filling out fingers crossed I get the purple pheno I think I will jump in on this wake and bake  then start on the house :48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Bud !-- The Strawberry seed 4 outta 4 germed !-- The Strawberry blueberry seed and your Strawberry on the White Indica along with Umbra's  Oregon Lemon are germing slow -It's still early and I put the rest of the seed in the fridge !-- I gotta get a padded envelope and see if I can get this "CD" out to U !
It's easier to get stuff from the states to Canada than from there to the U.S. !-- Get my packing supplies and away we go !
The Momma didn't have a hint of Strawberry until she was in a jar !-- Then it came out nicely !-- I put 4 babies from your Strawberry Rhino on my Strawberry Desiel into aero collars they germed great !-- Dam that rain is coming down hard !


----------



## umbra

Morning my peeps. It has cooled off quite a bit. I can get stuff done instead of hiding inside from the heat. When you enter my home you immediately smell fresh cannabis everywhere. It smells like home, lol. It really is the little things that I got in exchange for leaving my family and friends to be here. The town is building a dog park at the end of my street. It is just nice to smoke a fatty while walking the dogs or sitting by the pool without it being the end of the world. Everyone should know how it feels to enjoy themselves without being afraid of going to jail. It has taken me years to unlearn all the fear.


----------



## Kraven

Yes, I fosure miss the free states....I get there only on vacations and only 2-3 times a year...


----------



## Keef

The war on weed is in high gear down here !-- I'd be a fine feather in any law dogs hat !-- One day I be free too but I got no intention of growing in the open !-- I get the grow moved  Stoner Ranch I'm make it hard to find even if U know it's there !-- I can't even wrap my mind around not having to watch over my back and hide !-- I'm old and I'm tired of running !-- It's just medicine I wish they would quit hunting us and let me work ! -- I have learned a little bout weed from these peeps I know !- I'm bout ready to bust out !-- I just need a more secure location !-- U know one time I said we don't got grass stations ( weed pharmacies) so I gotta grow my own ? -- D.D. count 16 varieties in the jar !-- We don't have weed stores I grow my own !-- I kinda have but I ain't moving squat especially around here ! -- I just keep putting it up !-- One day I be free too !-- Then I'll probably get in trouble for practicing medicine without a license !-- South Texas Vets ? -- Uncle Keef can help !-- I know because it helps me !


----------



## umbra

Keef, I hope you get a chance to not hide all of your life. It is such a good feeling. In some ways it is such a small thing, but it makes the difference in so many peoples lives.


----------



## Keef

They had a small protest - march thing on 4/20 !-- I'm ashamed because I could not bring myself to join it !
I'm just that crazy brain damage guy down the street that people perfer to stay away from !-- Works for me !-- They used to that Mexican brick weed -- They ain't ready round here for the the Dank I grow !-- That reminds me !-- New project ? -- THC lollipops ? -- I need to go to Skunk pharm and get the recipe !


----------



## Keef

Bud -- U got seed on the way !-- I got a tracking  # if U want ? --  Grow'm big and strong !


----------



## St_Nick

Hey hey y'all, am I late to the party?  I so wish I lived in a free state.  While I don't live in fear, I probably should.  My daughter said she could smell the weed growing from outside when she walked by the house.  Guess its time to get out the carbon filter.  

Bud,  I have had an interesting few days too. My dog ate (then vomited back up) every clone I had.  Its not a pretty site.  I hope to save at least one of each, otherwise I gonna have a problem.


----------



## umbra

I run 2 carbon filters in my space. But that was how my kids figured out I was a grower. They came home for Christmas break from college and could smell something green growing. The big clue was the windows all steamed up every day. Fixed that with a dehumidifier and a carbon filter. Now I run 2 carbon filters and 2 dehumidifiers.


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks, Carbon Filters is next on my list. When I move Flower room I will install a Carbon Filter Before It exits the House.  Not been to bad on odor. I do not mind it. Just don't want the Mailman to Smell.


----------



## Keef

4:20 practice !-- D.D. on the road !-- We have a stiff breeze most times and I keep people out my house ! -I got 4 barking dogs !- I come outside to see what U want !-- The religious people might knock on my door once but they won't be back !-- Mormons !-- Macaroni ? --Give me a break ! -- I don't go out preaching the evils of religion so don't come back !-- No one been around in a while !


----------



## St_Nick

I really never noticed the smell unless I was in the room but she could smell it before she ever knew it was there.  Said "Dad, I knew you would be growing again but wow!"  

Since my nose is obviously not trustworthy,  How big of a filter do I need for a 150sq. ft. of grow area?  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I'm better now that I'm off the morphine !-- Po-Po been IN my house twice when I had an grow going in the back !--Me and morphine got in trouble pretty regularly !-- The docs just threw drugs at me !-- To this day if I got to a doc and he take an x-ray of my face they all say the same thing !-- What helps ?-- U shouldn't  ask someone like me that question !-- Morphine and the Xanax bars -- Not good !-- Wasn't anyone could get me off that mess but me !-- I been off a couple years now !-- U can't explain to anyone the horrors of cold turkey withdrawals !-- Almost kilt me !-- Now I any use cannabis !


----------



## WoodHippy

Nick this what I am Looking At. hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Inch-Air-Carbon-Filter-for-Inline-Fan-Scrubber-Virgin-Charcoal-Odor-Control/160849215446?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 link is broke putt tt in xx place.  Any thought Folks. 54 Bucks 

View attachment s-l500.jpg


----------



## Keef

Now days U can't smell the weed over the smell of fermentation in the grow room !-- Coconut brandy wine is da bomb !-- Smells is not too bad right now cause all the liquor is in secondary fermentation !-- The blueberry is excellent too !-- Living at the beach growing weed and making liqour ? --Who woulda ever thunk it ?


----------



## Keef

I got a few seed fathered by Bud's Strawberry Rhino wet to see if they were old enough to germ yet !-- Some are some aren't -- There were 2 seed I found on Rose's Purple Pheno of Purple Haze !-- One has germed !-- A purplish red Strawberry ? -- Maybe ?--


----------



## umbra

Yes Woody that filter coupled with a 6" fan should do ok


----------



## Keef

King Louie 13th  in da house !

Did I get it right Umbra ? -- It supposed to look all white sparkly and stuff ? 

View attachment 20170627_204109-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

looking good Keef


----------



## Keef

Thanks Umbra but I just grow the sheet If it ain't in the genetics it ain't coming out !-- I'm have to work on that BOC !--She won the first round but I say she gonna grow right for me !-- We having a difference of opinion !-- but I got 2 Golden Ticket -x-BOC sexing about 4 -5 days in !-- One or both are girls !-- No hair yet but they packing leaves together !-I don't care where a strong chocolate comes from !-- If the GT-X-BOC gives it to me I'm cool with that !- AK just might be a girl too ?-


----------



## Keef

I forgot to check on that wild patch while D.D. was in !-- I haven't been back since I planted it !-- Ain't no body supposed to be where it be !-- Some of U know those bottles I've sent seed in ? -- I sowed about 2 of those bottles full of seed !-- B.B. King a strong variety some of those seed should have germed and grew !
They got a decent environment I'm hoping for at least one them giants !-- Good Times !-- If they don't find it in the fall I might have to report it ?


----------



## Keef

Been awhile since I added a newspaper article to my scrap book !


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose U gonna have to point me at a good high CBD variety !-- I love the Dank but I really need to start growing some high CBD too !-- I don't know ? -- I need a good one but I'm not excited about it !


----------



## Budlight

St_Nick said:


> Hey hey y'all, am I late to the party?  I so wish I lived in a free state.  While I don't live in fear, I probably should.  My daughter said she could smell the weed growing from outside when she walked by the house.  Guess its time to get out the carbon filter.
> 
> Bud,  I have had an interesting few days too. My dog ate (then vomited back up) every clone I had.  Its not a pretty site.  I hope to save at least one of each, otherwise I gonna have a problem.



 If you can't save them man I'll send you some beans guaranteed I'll have something you like


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Hey Rose U gonna have to point me at a good high CBD variety !-- I love the Dank but I really need to start growing some high CBD too !-- I don't know ? -- I need a good one but I'm not excited about it !



 Trust me man you'll like it if you get a good one


----------



## yarddog

morning guys and gals. i could smell weed just a little bit, but a friend came over one day and said something about a bag of green laying out, he could smell weed. i bought a filter asap. after that, i can smell my plants when i walk in bloom. turns out, my house reeked of weed, i was just used to it.   Get a filter, always.   your house smells much stronger than you realize. i bought a phresh, it was expensive, but its just another piece of the grow.  still works after 13 months


----------



## Kraven

I swear by phresh filters....mine usually go anywhere from 12-14 months then needs replacing...I run three in the Bunker


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC beautiful day here....been on a hike.  

View attachment 20170627_122128.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Hello ? -Hello ? - I think mine's broken ? -- I gotta find my pipe !-- My grow here was always meant to be temporary !-- Mostly smells like a fruit salad in a deep forest after a rain --With 4 dogs !
First thing that hits U if I open the door is 4 dogs !-- They a nice distraction !-- Plus I simply will not let U in my house !-- I'm brain damaged U really don't want to push it !-- People be scared of crazy people !--Between me and the dogs U ain't gonna even be able to concentrate enough to sniff around ! -The answer to my problem is to move the grow to the country !-- I'm not expanding any more till then !-- I got plenty !
I plan on a big feminized seed run maybe this fall for the tetra project but for now the grow is big enough !
A dozen Mars Hydro light box pump combos -- 8 part rotation fed by 4 in veg !-- I found my sweet spot !-- 
We slowly refilling bloom !-- To harvest a box a week I gotta sit on these extra empty boxes and only move one box a week to bloom !-- Takes 2 months just to get all 8 bloom boxes full !-- Then the weekly harvest can begin !-- I was just stuffing plants into bloom anytime I had the plants and an empty box !-- I mess up my rotation -- So we at 3 outta 8 setting it back up !


----------



## Keef

I hate U Cane !-- That's beautiful Cuz !-- I don't have a view like that but I can sit out back at night and listen to the waves !-- That White stuff on that Mountian be snow ? -- I don't do snow !


----------



## mrcane

I find a rotation of four plants keeps us in Meds....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I hate U Cane !-- That's beautiful Cuz !-- I don't have a view like that but I can sit out back at night and listen to the waves !-- That White stuff on that Mountian be snow ? -- I don't do snow !


   You gotta love it; on occasion about 7 in the morning we can hear the surf.. and there is a game farm near by. 7am is feeding time and you can hear Lions roar...pretty cool...


----------



## mrcane

Heading for a day of Tai Chi...Yall have a great day....:48:


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- It would Cane but I'm juggling a quite a few varieties !-- So I keep them real small !-- Kinda nice though cause I got a nice selection in da jar !-- I might have a box of 6 midgets that are all different varieties one week !-- I'm just putting stuff up !-- Learned my lesson after the nephew cleaned me out and stole my scooter !-- I got jars rat holed around the place !-- U might find some but U ain't finding a nice case of quart jars sitting on a shelf just waiting for someone to take !-- I ain't ever forgiving that !-- More like I will run over him with the car or cut him up  if I get the chance he too big to be fighting !--


----------



## Keef

My chi is to high to care !-- I need to get back there and check the pharm !-- My intention when I set the grow up was to find a way to get D.D. outta nursing before it kills her !-- So what I been setting up the basis for a small commercial mom and pop operation !-- I used to be a O.R. Tech -- Now I'm a pot farmer !-- Sure most cripples wouldn't have a chance in hell of replacing the salary of a high dollar Nurse --but they ain't me !-- She won't let me work yet !-- but My time comes soon ! -- When it comes to growing weed I had good teachers who are still teaching me ! -- I didn't get that clamp and stuff while D.D. was in to start play around pressing some oil ! -- For me I think it would be easier to hide a box of hash oil carts than a bunch of weed ! !-- I find a dealer / distributor who would take all I could grow I would be hard pressed to say no !


----------



## St_Nick

Thanks for the recommendations guys,  I only ever worried about it when it came to drying time.  Then I know my house reeks. I'm going to invest in something that can handle at least 600 cfm but I don't wanna drive up the electric bill any higher.  Its starting to be an issue for a old goat like me.

Bud, thanks for the offer.  I saved one BB King for sure. 1 of the suprise I got from Umbra and at least one nurse larry.  He did it out of jelousy  I know.   I really was going to thin out the clones, but after I made my pics for what to run next.  I'm glad this run is going to be fruitful.:vap-Bong_smoker:​


----------



## Keef

Having more coffee and refilling the pipe before the wake and bake is over !- I have the urge to set the pickle jar lab back up and get back to my attempts at  genetic doubling ! -- My formula is so close if not there !-- Them high class breeders make me jealous because I'll never have access to the genetics they have to work with !-- Plus they don't have to watch they back all the time !-- Looks like they gonna give me another year at least !-- So I plan to come up out the belly of the beast driving a team of highly desirable tetraploids that I have exclusive control over !-- What I might find with genetic doubling ? --Not a clue !-- 
I do know what has been found by the few to trod that frontier !--


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Keef, then high class breeders have been trying to get King Louis 13th from me since the day I got it. None have gotten it from me. The golden ticket is another nobody has, and then there is sour dubb. The Oregon Lemon is another high demand strain only a few folks have. And guess what? You have them all.


----------



## Keef

Oregon Lemon is slow to germ I put them back in the fridge for now !-- I don't know these things Umbra !
King Louie is a nice plant !-- Sexing a couple your Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate right now !-- I can't go to the weed store and buy something that compare to what I got !-- I'm in the dark about lots of weed related stuff !-- U guys are my only link to the free world !-- I know this stuff will jack me up and I may have a wee bit of tolerance ! -- I no longer have a live B.B. King !--I still got a bottle of F-2 seed but the GDP-X-BPU  is a better blueberry and I prefer it !-- Nothing wrong with B.B. it's been a stable for awhile !-- U still trimming Umbra ?


----------



## umbra

yes I'm still trimming


----------



## Keef

King Louie !-- On a Stick !-- One White Indica and I be done for awhile ! 

View attachment 20170628_094051-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

I grew a KL this last click. I deliberately left it in a 1 gal bag and abused it. Under watered it, put it a corner away from the light, and let all the other plants crowd it. It did amazingly well. It grew to 3 1/2 ft with nice dense buds.


----------



## Keef

Done !-- Umbra that KL was maybe 6 inches tall when I sexed it -- I took a couple bottom limbs for clones and let it finish !-- That is the one that was a latent hermie !--And now I got 4 KL cuts and 2 of them are from a hermie but which 2 ? -- I'm throwing them all out and reveg the base of the girl to get my cuts ! --The  KL hermie got to a White Indica ( The White -x- Nepal Indica ) -- Only made a few seed !-- Will all seed from a hermie be hermie or just have a high chance !


----------



## Kraven

A little grease between the wheels to get the day rolling...


----------



## Keef

Hippy the AK 48 is a girl !-- Looks to me like I got a SR-91 girl too but still not sure!


----------



## Keef

Kraven I can't be sure but that looks an awful lot like a medical device used in orthopedic surgery called a --" Freer Elevator " !-- Just saying !-- Pressing oil? --- U make me sick !-- Give me a hit !


----------



## Rosebud

good morning people.


----------



## umbra

the one problem with doing dabs all the time, flowers won't cut it anymore


----------



## Kraven

It's a ton easier on my hurtin lungs, I love flower but slowly having to taper off sadly. I'm a light weight really, just two or three small low temp dabs and I'm good for hours, well that and an edible.


----------



## yarddog

dont let him fool you. i made brownie's per your recipe and almost got burned when i flew by the Sun


----------



## Kraven

hahahaha...they got a little kick to them


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> It's a ton easier on my hurtin lungs, I love flower but slowly having to taper off sadly. I'm a light weight really, just two or three small low temp dabs and I'm good for hours, well that and an edible.



I always take too big a dab and it hurts more than flowers


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Cane that is beautiful place you got to hike in.  I bet it is peaceful.

Just got done trimming the lower growth of the plants, water and they are looking nice.  Went to the Dr. yesterday.  And, my blood pressure goes down 26 points for laying down to standing up.  He order blood work and is seeing me in a month.  I just be light headed and dizzy.  TJ is going to help me in the woods today.  I know I will not stay out there to long.  My goal is to get all plants outside but the White Window by Monday.  It's overcast again today.  And, might rain tomorrow.  Time for my Wake and Bake.:bong2:


----------



## giggy

good afternoon everybody. kraven that menthol monkey your looking for. mendel said you and i both will have a pack at his place next week, so he'll hollar at you. how is everybody doing?


----------



## giggy

i like dabs, and oil but i'm a big flower man. lol damn does that make me a blooming idiot? lol maybe after i been dragging on my pipe.


----------



## yarddog

giggy said:


> good afternoon everybody. kraven that menthol monkey your looking for. mendel said you and i both will have a pack at his place next week, so he'll hollar at you. how is everybody doing?


i have not talked with mendal since the latest dust storm at the farm. i need to get over to firestax and get set up the rest of the way. i was thinking this was the same dude.


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> i have not talked with mendal since the latest dust storm at the farm. i need to get over to firestax and get set up the rest of the way. i was thinking this was the same dude.


that be him. yoop got the ofc going too.


----------



## giggy

hey if any of yall run across some of ndn guy's 79 xmas bud beans please keep me in mind.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Some old people nap !-- I am one of them !-- put some food on top too many caps and  boom ! --So I woke up high but a nap Wake and Bake is in order ! --It is hell hot out there ! -- Got a gopher working in the back yard and the dogs don't care and won't let me take a shot !-- I hate gophers !-- I need a digging dog ! These sissy dogs don't want to get dirty !-- I can understand Jake he don't like to get his Tee shirt dirty but them other dogs are worthless !


----------



## yarddog

if i had gophers, my pitbull would dig the entire yard up looking for them.


----------



## umbra

my dogs tore up the yard after a mole


----------



## Keef

My dogs are entirely worthless !-- Thier whole purpose in life is to wake me up if something ain't right ! -- 
and because they D.D.'s dogs and if anything happens to them she might cut me up so ? -What U gonna do ?-- The Devil woman is up early today working on finishing up our refinance and getting my SS working !-- I am after all just a helpless man !-- I got one task to perform today that is get a box set up for some plants need sexing !-- Temple -x-BPU and something else ? -- Anyway my face is easing up some but I been blowing some blood so I'm take it easy !-- I'll also stay well medicated !- I need some model rocket electric matches and some smokeless powder I push a button on that gopher !-- I can't do that anymore cause they call the cops again !


----------



## Keef

That's better !-- Dam that's good weed !-- Starting to feel a little bullet proof !-- I didn't say I didn't have stuff to do -- I said I wasn't doing nothing !-- Still hell hot out there !-- We been having scattered showers so it is wet and hot !-- I could bottle some brandy !-- Brandy made from Libby's Pears in heavy syrup !-- Turnt out great !-- Who woulda thunk it ? -- I got several pounds of fresh strawberries and cherries -- I need to either get them in the dehydrator or ferment them !-- I was thinking if I got busted who would have first shot at me the DEA or ATF ? --  I don't ever want to find out ! -- So no explosives in the city any more !-- It is hard for a country boy to live in the city !


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon folks, Day 3 of 5 done. After Friday I will be by to check in when I can. Going on Vacation. BB King will be ready to take in 2 weeks with GDP a week after. Trrying to keep a 4 part rotation is not easy Keef how you do 8. Smoked a buddy up a lunch today. Trainwreck Kicked his Butt. Told him I bought it from So and So.


----------



## Keef

Howdy Hippy !-- How do I know I'm brain damaged !-- If I think about it too much it gives me a head ache !-- All I know is if I move a box to bloom every week with these 60 day finishers they start coming out bloom every week after 2 months !-- It is keeping veg producing those plants that will Jack U !-- I did the 4 part thing for awhile but I wanted to break up the trimming some !-- I feel sorry for Umbra !- Not Kraven though that dog got help !


----------



## Keef

I know that lie about where it came from Hippy !-- I got my own story about a stingy California connection -- Everyone knows U can't grow this quality around here -give me a break !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> if i had gophers, my pitbull would dig the entire yard up looking for them.



 I agree with you the three pities would either get the golfer or dig a hole to China trying to get the gopher


----------



## WoodHippy

Mine like's to Hunt Moles. Got me a couple big holes in the yard to. Evening Bud. Keef what was your concern with Cheesy Jones  I love the way mine is looking.


----------



## Keef

4:20 up in here !-- Hippy I think all I was wondering was if it was a fem or not !-- U say it is !-- I just took the top for a clone !-- The PP a little more squat but I get my cut in a few days !-- I only started one those AK 48 seed and that was all I needed !-- She showing hair today !


----------



## Keef

D.D. just sent me a link to a scooter for sale !-- Look out !-- I needs to be mobile again !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Congrats on the AK Girl. DD had her eye on it at one time. I got me one in veg that got me stumped should be showing hairs, It's almost 14 Inch's Tall. Gonna put it in the Flower tent and Watch it close.


----------



## Keef

I find it takes the original seed plant longer to show sex than a clone !-- Yeah !-- D.D. been wanting an AK for awhile !-- Now she got one Thanks again ! -- We been texting about a scooter there's  lots more where she at than down here !-- We get to skip a months mortgage in August since we refinance the house !-- I'm wanting to replace my scooter !-- I've had a motorcycle but that was my first scooter !-- I kinda like it !--Plus she wants me to move more !-- Riding is moving !-- I have my standards !


----------



## Keef

Purple pheno --Rose's Purple Haze !-- She starting to show her colors !-- 

View attachment 20170628_165859-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> good afternoon everybody. kraven that menthol monkey your looking for. mendel said you and i both will have a pack at his place next week, so he'll hollar at you. how is everybody doing?



Thats excellent news Giggy, I'll be super excited to get them, they are a gift for a friend...he is gonna be surprised


----------



## Keef

I see they fixed health care this week maybe we build a wall next week ?


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm sorry but U a weed grandma !-- I didn't mean it to happen but Bud's Strawberry Rhino got with the purple pheno of your Purple Haze !--(That one up there)--- Here's  the first of your grandchildren !-- I know I'm find more seed as I go thru the weed !-- Not many but he got loose a little !- 
Bud let me know when U get those seed !-- That's all I had except for the 4 Strawberry that I tested and they in aero collars now !-- Put the Strawberry/Blueberry in the fridge they not germing yet !-- No telling what they be like !-- I only had the 2 PH / Strawberry seed !-- One germed ! 

View attachment 20170628_193719-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

I Wanna pop some Beans. No Need when you going away. I currently reside in Dallas. That what my Network Say. Hippy Out.


----------



## Keef

Me too Hippy !-- Dallas yeah that's  where I live too !-- Have a good time !

Rose U want to name your grandchild ?-- I'm sure if this one is a male there will be a few more !


----------



## Keef

Hippy I never had your 411 best I remember !-- We clean up in here best I can tell -- don't get too freaky !-- 
That was not about 5-0 being up in here !-- I get kinda overly protective that way !-- That was about something totally different with no cause for alarm !-- I told ya'll I'm the lightening rod being in a prohibition state !-- They come after us they'll come after me first to set an example !-- Ya'll know what to do if not U should be in contact with at least 2 others and one them will !-- It ain't gonna come to that !-- I'm sorry if I alarmed anyone !


----------



## Keef

It might be funny to the free state but us prohibition peeps can get paranoid at the drop of a hat ! -- They got that jail thing they hold over us !-- Takes a lot of nerve to come out the shadows and I applaud the guts of each and everyone of U who have done just  that ! -- Just by being here U make a statement !-- I'm proud of U !
I'm also a little high !


----------



## Rosebud

Good night you guys.

Keef, I am happy to be a grandma finally and to a purple strawberry.  You better send me one or two of my grandchildren. Could be magic if you can get away from that black dahlia hermi trait.

Had a busy day, of course. ya'll have a good evening, sleep well, see ya tamale.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc time to wake and bake. sure is quite here. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm in Giggy !-- Just getting up here !-- Working on a pipe and waiting for my caps to kick in !-- I don't do so good without the caps !--
Rose U know I will !-- U hang tough !-- U about half way there !- Mr. R.B. be up and around before U know it !-- Healing is like growing weed !-- It takes some time !-- He'll be in bloom before U know it !-- U doing great !
Time to gather the trash and get it to the street !-- 
Dam this 4th of July weekend !-- What do I do on the holiday weekend ? -- Be on fire watch !-- People come to the beach to set off bottle rockets and firework !-- The wind blows the in toward dry grass and they land on my house and in my yard !-- I don't like it ! 
Well let's  do this thing !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey guys. Just want to say its been an awesome ride with my friends here at the MP and maybe someday i will be back. There is no reason for me to check in or hang out anymore because i can not grow AND NOW i cannot Smoke weed anymore. It jacks my heart up and causes my AFIB to act up every time i partake. AFIB is nothing to fk with and it is very scary. Can cause strokes and death. Very sad for me because i love smoking but i am not addicted to weed and it is not worth dying for. I have my Family that relies on me and a Awesome Granddaughter i love very much,,also my best friend/Wife who depends on me to make good decisions and stick around long as i can. So you guys have a great life and grow some awesome Dank.
Rose,,i love you Mam and will never forget what you did for my Mom. I wish you all the happiness in the world. I will call you sometimes to check on you.
Keef,,i will maybe see you someday at the beach. Hang in there and i will tell my Buddy political name to not mess with you and not build a wall around your house,,,lol. 
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Dam Hopper !-- U better stop by if U in the area !-- I hope U will still stop by to say hello but I understand if U can't partake it might be tempting to hang out with people who do !-- Ain't gonna be the same I been missing U already !-- Who is gonna stop me when I go on a rant ? -- Do what U gotta do Cuz ! --Just remember U got friends here !


----------



## Keef

That's  just a  traumatic thought to me !-- I don't know how not to smoke weed unless I'm out and that ain't pretty !-- I can get outright homicidal !-- I just as shoot U as talk to U !-- I am not a nice person if I don't have some weed in my system !-- The head Injury and brain chemistry goes hay wire ! --No --weed helped get me off morphine and keeps me leveled out !-- It's  part of my life now ! -- Can't get it from a doctor and they wouldn't know how to use it anyway !-- Probably not a doctor alive knows more about how to use medical mj than we do ! -- Roots keep building up and I need to make some salve or throw them out !-- Hate doing that !
Speaking of medicine !-- I have half dozen sets of scissors to trim with !- I got a bottle of Everclear I keep them in when trimming !-- Anyway - It would make a great tincture but it hasn't been decarbed !-- Can I do it after I get the alcohol off it ?-- Lots of RSO in that alkeehol !-- Shoot I guess we making Cherry Strawberry Wine today !-- I'm not dehydrating them it's  too much work !-- Wonder what the UPS man thinks when he brings me a case of wine bottles and a case of Mason quart jars ?


----------



## Keef

Another cup of coffee and another toke or 2 and I'm be real !--


----------



## yarddog

take care weedhopper. real life comes first.


----------



## Keef

Mane I was gonna make a Public Service Announcement the other day and forgot !--
Red Ink ?-- If U know what that means come on out the shadows and say hello !


----------



## Keef

What U working on today Dog !-- Hope it's  not a trash truck !


----------



## giggy

damn hopper i didn't know you was having those problems, just thought you was working all the time. take care brother.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Yeah the shadow man who keeps showing up but doesn't have the balls to reveal who they are, $#@% you. I'm out of here


----------



## yarddog

i must be missing something^^
working on a relic. a '96 ford, its barely electronic controlled, primitive compared to the vehicles i usually work on.    got a few fords lined up that need wrenching.  no garbage trucks today.


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> Purple pheno --Rose's Purple Haze !-- She starting to show her colors !--


 
Keef such a pretty plant.


----------



## ness

GoodMorning OFC just got back in from the Woods.  Very peaceful out there.  Got a lot done for a OF.  Got to get a barrel out there for burning leafs.  Got a lot of mulch out in the Wood.  Years of leaf and leafs.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Well I found some white mold under a rotten tree limb.  I'm hoping the Sun will kill it.  Got to figure out how to get rid of it.  I'll just get a plastic bag out there and scoop it up.  Now, that I'm going to be in the woods more, I got to get a fence up so the dogs can come on over. :farm:


----------



## ness

Got kitchen duty today.  Things just seem to accumulate on the kitchen table.  Luna got my flip flops.  I buy them 1/2 dozen at a time for a 1. a pair.  On my last two.:joint:


----------



## Keef

Morning Ms Ness !-- Hope U have a great day !- - Keep working on that grow !-- Nothing worthwhile comes easy !-- I get a Purple Strawberry isolated U know Uncle Keef will hook U up !--First Rose gets some !

D.D. say "Do something with that fruit before it goes bad" !-- So I did !-- 5 gallons of Strawberry /Cherry Wine !
Outta yeast so had to use some from a bottle of blueberry that's  still working !--When  I get that 5 gallons froze down into a one gallon jug she gonna light U up !--and taste good too !-- That Blueberry Merlot getting close to done -D.D.like it dry !--One day maybe I make some wine outta grapes !-- I hear some people do that ! 

View attachment 20170629_102419-1.jpg


----------



## ness

Your a buzzy man Keef.  I haven't been getting out of the house as much as I do these past few days and it feel good.  Keef, I grow up on a beach it was my back yard.  I bet you can't wait to get that scooter, so, you can get to your beach.  Have you figured out how to make a car seat yet for the pups?


----------



## ness

I'm hunger, I see French Toast coming up.  Have a Good Day:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Keef

We looking for me another one Ness !-- Yes I have a baby carrier thing that I can strap on and carry the Scooter Dog !-- Princess Ginger does not allow the other dogs to ride !-- That's her thing ! -- I need to be more active and I would probably get around better !-- Maybe a scooter will get me moving again !-- Got plenty to do like mow the back yard !-- It got down to 80 last night !-- In the morning and evening the mosquitos Carrying West Nile Virus and Zika are out !- Mosquitos or hell heat ? -- The yard gets high !-- Keef gets high and watches it grow !-- I need a new lawn mower too !


----------



## Keef

U know how to grow aero Tomatos ? -- Me neither but it must go something like this ? 

View attachment 20170629_112301-1.jpg


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> i must be missing something^^
> working on a relic. a '96 ford, its barely electronic controlled, primitive compared to the vehicles i usually work on.    got a few fords lined up that need wrenching.  no garbage trucks today.


don't worry to much, it went over my head too.

afternoon ness.


----------



## Keef

Paranoid Pot Farmers ? -- Dog --Giggy -- U know how at the bottom of the page it list the members online ? --- Well sometime there be like 3 names down there and the thing says there 4 people online ? -- It's not a big deal to me !-- I was just curious --Rose say we got members who don't want thier names to appear !-- 
I can read the thread without signing in so I got curious ! -- I'm nosey - I like to stay outta jail and  I'm pretty dam sure the unknown member is not a threat to us ! -- Hey if I sent U seed --Do any of U think I did that 
out the goodness of my heart ? -- I had to know where to send them and from that I could find out if U who and what U say U are !-- This is not a threat !--So my secret is out and I have to find another way to vet people !--  I got the farming done wanna get high ?


----------



## Keef

See I know who the secret member is and why he don't want to have a name down there !-- I give U a hint !-- He live at the Crawford Ranch !-- Shush don't tell no body !-- Mission  Accomplished !-- know what I mean ?


----------



## Keef

Wanted to know if I ever smoked any "Dubya" ? -- No I haven't ! -No I don't want U to send any seed !--I know that trick too !


----------



## giggy

i have a pound sign after mine, i guess because i'm invisible. that is something i do at most sites i join within 30 min. of joining. i know rose can see me.


----------



## Keef

I don't understand the reasoning Giggy !-- I can ghost in most anywhere as a guest !-- When U on your name appears down there ? --Seems like a pain to me ! 
I'm have to get me some that Dubya !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U pissed off cause U still trimming ? --I would be too !-- After a few hours I ain't liking it anymore !
After a few days I'd be crazy !-- O.K. !--Crazier !-- That's  why I had to break it down into a rotation !-- Trimming a little each week !-- When D.D. make it in next week or so I'm have to get some dry ice and shake some hash !-- Been awhile !


----------



## giggy

keef my name shows to me but the mods can see it too. it's a box you check on your profile page and you still sign the same way. i always stay logged in unless i dump history then i have to log back in.


----------



## giggy

like right now it shows 12 people, 3 members and 9 guest. i only see two names yours and mine and you will only see yours.


----------



## Keef

Ain't got to prove nothing to me !-- I'm too lit to do math anyway ! -- U know this Snow Desiel I got from Umbra will kick your a** !-- I got no interest anymore about invisible members !-- Jesus could be an invisible member and I'd be O.K. with it  unless he start talking that crazy stuff bout Lo this and verily that !
If I want to be invisible I just don't sign in !-- So remember me and Jesus might be watching U this very minute !-- Wonder where he's at anyway he owes me some money !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra U pissed off cause U still trimming ? --I would be too !-- After a few hours I ain't liking it anymore !
> After a few days I'd be crazy !-- O.K. !--Crazier !-- That's  why I had to break it down into a rotation !-- Trimming a little each week !-- When D.D. make it in next week or so I'm have to get some dry ice and shake some hash !-- Been awhile !



Actually someone was willing to buy it untrimmed. Someone tried the weed and wanted it. My son told them it would be a couple of days for me to finish trimming. I wound up taking a pix of the untrimmed weed and he said he would take it all untrimmed.


----------



## Kraven

Wow, thats nice Umbra, it's nice when things like that happen.


----------



## umbra

yes those kinds of things rarely happen for me


----------



## Keef

Can't beat that Cuz !-- I thinking hard about a trim work around !-- I know flowers are worth more than the amount of oil U can get from it but Mane I'm thinking just turn it all to hash untrimmed -- Strip the fan leaves hang it to dry and start shaking !-- Might be worth it to me just to avoid trimming or having it trimmed !-- I'd like to keep things in house and outsiders out the house like trimmers !-- I'm still considering hash oil e-cig cartridges prepackaged with phony made in California labels ! -- Just to muddy the waters ? 
They don't need to know it's local !--- Houston , Austin and soon San Antonio got those catch and release programs give U a ticket for less than a couple ounces but why risk it ? -- Just travel with an e-cig hash oil  cartridge !-- They not gonna be able to stop it !--That will make them popular by itself !- They can't stop and test everyone with an e-cig !-- I'm still thinking "Liquid Weed " -- Half strength hash oil !-- The numbers  line up much better that way !-- Who was that the other day talking about a 30 something percent weed !-- Half strength hash oil would be about that ?


----------



## Budlight

I'm not gonna lie I'm going to build me a DIY trimmer right quick hear that  trimming  business is not for me


----------



## Keef

Wouldn't be so bad Bud if we all lived close enough to just have trim parties !--Rose and Kraven got those rotary trimmers !--  I pretty much got this 8 part rotation down so I should have about half day of trimming a week !-- That trim is important to me I make my cannacaps out of it for D.D. and I and I take a lot of caps ! -- Been times when I was outta trim and decarbed good Bud for caps !-- I like to smoke but if I don't take the caps I can't move !-- I got some excess so I'm shake some hash soon !-- I still need a pollen press !
Running Mazar-i-Shariff and if they can make Lebanese Blond Hash out of its ? -- So can I !-- Locals will flip for some hash if they ever ease the law !-- They don't got stuff like that around here ! -- They don't need to know about dabs for awhile !


----------



## Keef

If we could talk about politics? --I would have a lot to say today !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Wouldn't be so bad Bud if we all lived close enough to just have trim parties !--Rose and Kraven got those rotary trimmers !--  I pretty much got this 8 part rotation down so I should have about half day of trimming a week !-- That trim is important to me I make my cannacaps out of it for D.D. and I and I take a lot of caps ! -- Been times when I was outta trim and decarbed good Bud for caps !-- I like to smoke but if I don't take the caps I can't move !-- I got some excess so I'm shake some hash soon !-- I still need a pollen press !
> Running Mazar-i-Shariff and if they can make Lebanese Blond Hash out of its ? -- So can I !-- Locals will flip for some hash if they ever ease the law !-- They don't got stuff like that around here ! -- They don't need to know about dabs for awhile !



 I'm going to figure out how to build us a cheap easy DIY trimmer  i'm thinking a small fan is going to be a big portion of the project


----------



## yarddog

morning everyone. lets run the rat race one more day


----------



## giggy

morning dog and the rest of the ofc, happy friday. got to put rotors on the front of my truck this weekend to the tune of a texas ten each and then they got to be torqued to 295 ft. lbs. i hope that is wrong cause my torque wrench only goes about 140 ft. lbs.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all. Another day is upon us.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Wake and Bake !-- Where my coffee ? -- Gonna take a fatty to make me move !--
My plan today ? -- Build a most magnificent buzz !-- Fireworks all weekend long !-- Better break out the doggie downers !-- They do not like fireworks !-- Drive me crazy barking so I put them down with some benadryl !-- Gonna be a fire before the 4th !-- Better get my water hoses ready !-- Hooked my old dealer buddy up with a taste of what I do and a bottle of coconut wine --We've known each other close to a decade !-- Only problem is he trying to figure out how I can afford this high dollar California weed ! -- I just told him I got a sweet deal !-- He got high and forgot about it this time !--


----------



## yarddog

sounds like you drive a two wheel drive f-150 giggy.      that torque is correct, see about renting a torque multiplier, or a 3/4 inch torque wrench.


----------



## Keef

I'm starting to feel a little torqued myself !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> sounds like you drive a two wheel drive f-150 giggy.      that torque is correct, see about renting a torque multiplier, or a 3/4 inch torque wrench.


my buddy that does this for a living says he never torqued them over 75 ft lbs and has never had a problem. yes it is a f150 2wd. i'll put that break over bar on it and stand on it that should do it, being i'm still holding the weight at this moment.


----------



## yarddog

i always get worried when i torque bearings, because the torque changes the bearing preload.    when you replace this hub, is the nut you are taking to 295 or so, does it affect the bearing preload??


----------



## yarddog

i stumbled across this gem of a song a few weeks ago. never heard it until then. i got to say, wow. if you like psychedelic guitar solo's, this is your song.  
Maggot Brain, Funkadelic album, 1970 
"Mother Earth is pregnant for the third time,
For y'all have knocked her up.
I have tasted the maggots in the mind of the universe
I was not offended
For I knew I had to rise above it all
Or drown in my own ****."
http://youtu.be/JOKn33-q4Ao


----------



## Keef

Got up this morning and was outta caps so I had to decarb !-- U know what decarbing smells U probably not a cop !- Wish there was a little more wind today it was kinda loud !-- I need to start decarbing in a mason jar again instead of putting it on a paper plate !-- It would eliminate the smell problem !-- 
I got 4 baby Strawberry plants from Bud's Strawberry on Umbra's  PB-X-Strawberry Desiel into aero and also that single Purple Strawberry from that Strawberry on Rose's PH !-- Got me excited !- The mother is really developing nicely in a jar !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> i always get worried when i torque bearings, because the torque changes the bearing preload.    when you replace this hub, is the nut you are taking to 295 or so, does it affect the bearing preload??


i take it not, it just keeps the hub on but i will replace the nuts as well.


yarddog said:


> i stumbled across this gem of a song a few weeks ago. never heard it until then. i got to say, wow. if you like psychedelic guitar solo's, this is your song.
> Maggot Brain, Funkadelic album, 1970
> "Mother Earth is pregnant for the third time,
> For y'all have knocked her up.
> I have tasted the maggots in the mind of the universe
> I was not offended
> For I knew I had to rise above it all
> Or drown in my own ****."
> http://youtu.be/JOKn33-q4Ao


yes that one has been around for awhile, and really too long to really get into. kinda like In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida by iron butterfly takes one side of the album.


----------



## yarddog

too long, not I.    if its good, i can listen to a long song.    i cut my teeth on pink floyd, Zepp. and allman bro. i guess i think a 10-15 minute song is a-ok.


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone....including the shadowman. You know you are F'd up right? I walked out of a Springsteen concert because he got into these long drawn out dirges. Mary Queen of Arkansas. It was only made worst by Al Stewart doing his Road to Moscow live. It went on for 45 min.


----------



## Keef

Alice's Restaurant ? -- Group "W" ? -- Umbra U need one them "moon rocks" -like ya'll got !-- I know U just harvested what's  the next run ? -- I'm see if a few seed of those other  lemon crosses will germ yet !-- Gonna keep the OL in the fridge for a month or so and give them another shot !-- I tried to start them too early ! -- I need to go work veg some today and keep an eye on those 2 Golden Ticket -x-BOC I got sexing !-- That SR 91 I got from Hippy is my kinda plant I sure hope it's a girl and it might be !-- I need to start writing stuff down it can get confusing unless U high enough !-- Hippy and I stopped at 18 varieties !--That's  my story and I'm sticking to it !-- Truth is I don't know how many I got anymore !-- I'm not gonna keep them all !-- Probably time to start thinning the herd some !-- There is just no "lesser" to drop !--Thanks to U guys !--  They all fine !
So we gonna have to thin by plant structure !-- I already let Hoe Berry and B.B. King go but I got seed to each !-- Hard decisions !


----------



## Keef

B.B. King got great structure and ain't nothing wrong with it but I perfer her step sister GDP-X-BPU !--Great Blueberry !


----------



## umbra

the main crop for the next click will be chiesel. you have snow diesel so you have an idea what it will look like and yield like. it's just danker funk


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys! Nice to see you all. WH, i will miss you but you are right you sure don't need to mess with afib.  You and I will always be friends. I wish the best for you and your family. really I do. 

I need to get some clones cut this morning so i can hit Valentine pollen with it. I take valentine boy clones too.  I sure hope i can clone again.  Thank you Umbra.

Oh Keef, I hear you.


----------



## Keef

I do know about Snow Desiel !-- Danker ? -- I don't know ? -- SD is not for the novice !-- Heavier yield ? -- Dam I'll have to see that !-- SD will melt U !-- I'm start taking her a little early !- Make me lose the ability to walk and talk !


----------



## Keef

Rose hang in there !-- I know things are tough but U doing great !-- Just root a cut of my boy Waldo (BBSL) and threw the big piece out !-- I still got my boy  Herrman the Wonder Berry too but I'm not sure why !


----------



## Keef

I need some feminized seed practice !-- So a solution of aqueous silver ? -- I'm quickly coming up on the time to do a whole grow seed run of feminized seed !-- I done talked enough trash about genetic doubling it's  time to do it !-- I hope to be up to my eye balls in it by spring ! -- I just want a highly prized plant that I have exclusive control over !-- Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## Keef

I just turn Waldo loose on all the girls !-- He suppose to be one those super males so should be some prizes in there without the genetic doubling !-- Like Snow Desiel -x- BBSL ?


----------



## umbra

Chiesel 

View attachment 20170630_091352.jpg


View attachment 20170630_091256.jpg


----------



## Keef

Snow Desiel ! 

View attachment 20170630_112947-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

See what I saying


----------



## umbra

If shadowman was WH then I am sorry for saying anything. I have people doing deep background on me right now, trying to find something to help their legal case. I know they have checked my education, my credit, employment, and housing for the last 10 years.


----------



## Keef

Muddy water Umbra don't worry about it !---They dank ! -- - Let me see if I can do this !

B.B. King 

Nurse Larry

GDP-x- BPU 

View attachment 20170630_113758-1.jpg


View attachment 20170630_113954-1.jpg


View attachment 20170630_114125-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

My midgets !-- That is a quart jar for size !-- I don't have to grow giants to grow dank !-- But one day ? --Giants they be ! 

View attachment 20170630_112404-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I call this top secret variety "Basil" !-- I cloned it before no problem right off the supermarket shelf !-- I got bell pepper not big enough for an aero collar yet !-- Need some oregano and thyme ! 

View attachment 20170630_120511-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Told U I was gonna build a magnificent buzz today !-- Built a fine one !-- O.K. so I'm still not convinced I can't get fish (that don't eat roots )in my boxes !--I keep thinking a loop --feed the fish they feed the plants --boxes kinda small ? -- Maybe algae eaters ? -- Crawfish would be nice but them buggers probably eat my roots !-- Already got a plan when we move the grow to the farm !-- I'm feeding fan leaves to animals !-- U know how much fan leaves I got ? -- I know U got the same problem what to do with fan leaves ! 
Might have to go to the pet store and look at fishes ? 
Do not go outside it is hell hot !


----------



## yarddog

i need to build a compost pit or something. i want to be able to just dump my leaves and root balls in it and call it a day.  nice rainy day. glad i drove the car.


----------



## Keef

I need a functioning government with a chance that one day they will repeal these stupid laws !-- Not THIS !


----------



## giggy

yarddog said:


> i need to build a compost pit or something. i want to be able to just dump my leaves and root balls in it and call it a day.  nice rainy day. glad i drove the car.


grab you a plastic 55 gallon drum and build a frame to hang it in. here's a double. 

View attachment 11796284_10153466630025119_3157250246942817777_n.jpg


----------



## umbra

nice


----------



## yarddog

i tried that once, it just got all slimy and goopy.   not sure if i did it wrong or not. i did not use a frame, but rolled it on its side to turn it.   I need to look into what it takes to do it right.  thanks giggy


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Rainy day here today again.  It is stopping progress on the grow area.  That means there will be Fire Work on the 4th.  Going to see if I can get some chicken wings and the fixings.


----------



## Keef

U know what grinds my gears !-- Like Dog said us prohibition state growers got to give someone else credit for our work !-- Got to lie about it coming from somewhere else !-- U know what ? -- I grow weed that will rock your world and I would like to take credit for growing it if U don't mind ?-- If U can do it with weed  there's a dam good chance I can do it or learn how shortly !-- U know what that makes me in thier eyes ? --A criminal !-- Why can't I just be a respected pot pharmer !-- I'm not a criminal !


----------



## Keef

90 degrees at the beach today Ness !-- We headed toward 110 heat index !-- I hope the rain let's up for U soon !--Wish we had a little cloud cover !-- I miss my scooter this be a grand people watching weekend !
I don't stay and get burnt but a nice cruise once in awhile is nice !- I done learned them scooter got wider tire than similar size bikes and the other one handled the sand just fine !-- Wanting to move up from 125cc to 250 cc !-- Plenty big for me !-- D.D. already found a couple nice ones !-- Ya'll wouldn't make fun of me from riding a pink scooter would U ? -- Never mind I better not get that one I'd never live it down !-- I got no problem riding a pink one ! -- I couldn't go as far as wearing a pink helmet !-- Fellow got to draw the line somewhere !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hot, hot, hot!  Good afternoon OFC! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1498037842937.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Who is the "shadow guy" ?


----------



## Keef

I'm outta this one Kraven !-- U getting rain too ! --Send me some ! --They already started drought restrictions here !-- 
4:20 ish here !


----------



## Keef

I could go on a political rant and change the subject ? -- I got plenty to work with ? -- I don't know why anyone worry about something so silly when the po-po don't even have to sign in !-- They could be watching right now !-- Long as nobody ain't out to bust my happy a** -- I'm alright with it !- If they are watching ? -- I was just hitch hiking I don't even know these people !--


----------



## umbra

popped more beans


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> popped more beans



 What did you pop today Umbra :48:


----------



## Kraven

I just pile my grass clipping up and thats the compost pile everything else just goes on it.....then i flip it in the spring and wet it and do the same in the fall....makes great dirt to start amending to make good soil.


----------



## Keef

Dam dirty dirt farmers !-- Umbra looks like I got a strong healthy Golden Ticket -x- BOC girl !- Maybe 2 ? -- 
I don't know much about this SR 91 but I'm liking what I see !-- It just might be a girl too !
What we smoking this evening O.F.C. ?


----------



## Keef

When they start shooting fireworks at me tonight --I'm thinking about fighting back !-- I got that jacked up potato gun and a bottle of starting fluid !-- Shooting flaming tennis balls I think I could hold my own ? -- U know those little doggie tennis balls ? --That's my ammo !--I think there is a fair to middling chance I could reach them from here ?


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> What did you pop today Umbra :48:



More Cowbell, Krome's white triangle, LemonShine, Oregon Lemon F2, and kurple grape.


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Evening OFC. Hippy is Officially on Vacation for the next 9 days. I will be going to my Brother in laws place. No Internet and Very little cell signal. It's going to be a Big Party up there. Hippy Homegrown And Lots of Food. Bought 16 lbs of Ribs and 15 lbs of Pork Steak already. Still need 5 or 6 lbs of Brats and at least 15 lbs of chicken. Looking at 30 + Peeps. I should be Home Wednesday. Back to the Plants.


----------



## Keef

I still think we should just kick the ignorant one to the curb ? ---Jokes over !-- It's not a joke ? -- Well it is to the rest of the world !-- Go from world leader to laughing stock of the world ?-- Like the Twilight Show except for real ?--I don't know ? --Apparently he can do no wrong in the eyes of his people ! --I ain't like that !


----------



## umbra

Enjoy Woody


----------



## WoodHippy

Hey umbra Thanks I Will have 7 Grand Children there I am Really Excited. For A Old Fart. 
Look What was in the mail today. 

View attachment 63017BF.jpg


----------



## Keef

Good Times Hippy ! -- Save me some ribs ?--O.K. and a pork steak --Some CKN a sausage too ?
Happy 4th of July Holiday weekend to all !-- It is Independence Day !-- Precious thing our ancestors fought for !-- Back when a King tried to rule the land !-- We said No !-- Did I ever tell U guys I had an ancestor fought in that fight ? -- My people been around !- We once held title to a swath of land granted by the Mexican Government in the state of Tejas !--We spilt blood in both World Wars !-- Forgot what my point was but I'm sure it musta be a good one !-- How bout a toke ?


----------



## Keef

Oh yeah my point was ...Shoot forgot again !--  Nevermind !-- Dam that's  good weed !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef, Kravens And Any I Do not Know About. Thank You For Your Service. I Am Free To Grow Weed. Because of the All the People That Fought for Us. God Bless America And Everyone In The OFC.  Hippy High and Out.


----------



## Dalahaze

Thats very nice woodhippie


----------



## Keef

My fight ain't over yet Hippy  !-- I be free to grow weed one day without the threat of jail too  !--Still waiting on my independence day !


----------



## Keef

Dala U been hiding in the shadows scaring people again ?--Shame on U !


----------



## Dalahaze

not me 

Need to look, I may be on stealth mode for some reason....wouldn't know why?


----------



## Keef

I had a stealth mode one time Dala !-- No ! On second thought I think it was a Honda ! --U headed outta town for the holiday ? --


----------



## umbra

now I check to see who is on this thread before I log in, I call this the way I see it...sh*tcity


----------



## Rosebud

Good night everyone.


----------



## Keef

Good night Rose !-- Sleep well angel !-- This too shall pass !

Umbra U should be more concerned with them watching from the shadows with names like Deputy Dog and Deputy Donut !-- U in a free state anyway what do U care ? -- Now that's a real fear for some of us !
Now if there's someone in the shadows got a place not too far away with like a secure warehouse- barn or something that needs a grow in it to get a jump on the changing laws then maybe ? -- Nope I think I'm be fine soon as I start looking for a market - D.D. the one worried about being all legal and stuff !-- If it was up to me I'd already have some dealers on the beach but I'm supposed to learn to be civilized she says !--Don't move nothing till the law changes she says !-- I'm probably gonna need to be supervised more closely ?


----------



## Dalahaze

umbra said:


> now I check to see who is on this thread before I log in, I call this the way I see it...sh*tcity



I'm confused, whats going on here ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Confused  Dala ? -- That's where I live !-- Getting Comfortably Numb at the beach !-- I gave up understanding the world I live in a long time ago !-- Life is journey  not a destination !-- I'm feeling like I'm about there !-- Where ever there is ! -- 
Wake and Bake O.F.C. !-- Do your duty !


----------



## Dalahaze

Yet..... still no one answers the question?


----------



## Keef

It's complicated Dala !-- but it's really not !-- I accidentally set off a full blown case of Pot Farmer Paranoia !
I was just being polite and said hello to what may have been the wrong person or not --Then there as this other stuff  !--  Then the water was quickly muddied and I moved on !-- Now there is just muddy water where there never was anything to start with !--
 I'm so glad to have the opportunity to clarify this matter !--


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> now I check to see who is on this thread before I log in, I call this the way I see it...sh*tcity



Bro i promise im not trying to be the Shadow Man,,lol. There for awhile i would just pop in and check on my friends before i signed in. Of course after my last visit to the hospital this last week ive decided to just focus on my work and family. Sorry your going thru this deal Umbra. Ive never looked to see what happens if i dont sign in. Sorry.
Love ya Rose.
Keef is a Sissy,,lol.


----------



## Keef

Hopper stay well Cuz !-- 
Anyone ever gets the bright idea to organize  some kind of pot farmer coop ? -- I laugh at U !-- Pot farmers is just way too crazy and unstable  !-- I gave up almost right away !--They a hoot to hang out with though !--


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  The Sun still isn't out of the clouds.  All this rain is throwing me off of what I want to do to the outdoor growing space.  I just love being outside in the woods.  I forgot how nice it is.  Bring a bird bath over there today.  Check and see if the birds are eating out of the bird feeder.  Going to get a humming bird feed next.


----------



## Keef

Morning Ms. Ness !-- That's what I hate about growing outside U at the whim of the weather ! --We gonna have a heat index of about 110 today !-- I got a couple plants hanging that I gotta dig the seed out of !-- A hermie got loose but it's not too bad !-- Lots of it may end up in the trim pile and become cannacaps or hash !- I'm also waiting on a couple I got sexing to show me something so I can cut them !-


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. WH, I have no issues with you. I do have real fears about separate parts of my life converging. What does that mean? Let me try and put it in perspective. Because of my medical condition, epilepsy, I have been able to go to doctors and have them prescribe me meds. 1 doctor in particular I went to, had a line of patients that went around the block. Outside was an undercover police car with a camera filming everyone who came and left. No one seemed too worried by it. It went on every day like this for more than a year. Then 1 day the Dr was arrested and every patient arrested. I have no interest in being part of a sting operation here.


----------



## Keef

We all have that fear Umbra !-- Back hen I was stationed in Virginia there was a housing complex that was like a drive thru drug store !-- The Army put a camera man on top a water tower and busted 100s of soldiers buying weed !-- That was the same year they almost caught me at my grow !-- Dam that was close !-- Online here we fairly safe !-- If I wanted to catch us I would go for the main computer ! -- U wouldn't have to nessessarily hack it there are other ways but all in all we fairly safe here !-- My ways are unorthodox but I try to keep an eye on things !-- O.K.!-- So U guys know I read the Tarot and the Runes !-- U might also remember me jumping a few people I saw as a threat to the O.F.C. !-- I get kinda protective like that !-- Don't mean I was right !-- All we can do is keep our guard up and pay attention ! - Try your best not to let someone Piss on your leg and try to convince U it's raining !


----------



## Rosebud

What have i missed?  I am confused. Did something happen that i don't know about? wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Keef

Nope Rose !--I don't think so !--  It's  just another day in the Land of Confusion !--U know how we be ? - How U holding up ?  Wanna get high ?


----------



## Keef

I got bell pepper in aero with my basil - Tomatos and Weed !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc.  How is everybody today? Good on my end other then i got to get my lazy out there and fix my truck. Other then that getting a buzz.


----------



## Keef

The newest additions to the harem !-- Long as they don't hermie we good ! 

View attachment 20170701_101906-1.jpg


View attachment 20170701_102004-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Couple quick pics I took before I have to get to work on the house one is a widow second one is a deep chunk grape ape and 2 of my white widow strawberry rhino babies






















And then the new addition to the family
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Bud we need to get a leaf under a microscope !-- It may or may not be what it says it is !-- I'm not convinced that's UBC Chemo !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud we need to get a leaf under a microscope !-- It may or may not be what it says it is !-- I'm not convinced that's UBC Chemo !



 Well we'll see what the stature is on the three of them and pick the best one then somehow will get her under a scope  i'm pretty confident she is what she supposed to be the person I got them from I guarantee you would not pull my leg


----------



## Keef

Grow'm Bud !-- I never seen it in person but UBC supposed to make 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 !-- I know those supposed to be S-1 seed and I don't know if that would change that !-- Might ? -- Trips that B.B. trifoliate made 3 leaves at a time !-- He changed back to 2 leaves when I topped him !-- So I don't know what's  going on there !-- Only way to know is to get a leaf under a microscope and find out if it is a tetraploid !-- If it is then that's UBC !-- If it's not ? -It's not !


----------



## Keef

Soon as I can make feminized seed I plan to do a seed run !-- I'll set the pickle jar lab back up !-- I played with that formula for a whole year !-- Think I was even successful but I killed them !-- If I'm ready to sacrifice a thousand feminized seed at a time ? --U know I'm serious !-- U go to Vegas to gamble ?-- I'm gambling I can  make a legend !-- Truth is ? -- I like my odds !


----------



## ness

Keef, Budlight nice Bud Porn.  I got wishful thinking going on.  Just hoping to see that white frost.  Keef I been thinking lately of getting a microscope, I always wanted one.  Don't know what thing are call on the microscope so can you tell me what strength I should look into?


----------



## ness

I be a smoking.  You, know if I got caught growing, would the homeowner go to jail?  Because, I would take the blame.  I think I'll run a torch, gas, and a fire sprayer(can't spell the right word for sprayer) over there so I can torch the little babies.  You, know I can hear the police if there coming so I'll have a heads up.


----------



## ness

I have the police scanner going all day so I can hear my address if the police are coming.


----------



## ness

I hope I can get those trees cut down today.  I want to sneak 5 plants out.  TJ ask me the other day how many plants I'm going to put out.  When TJ goes to church Sunday I got a plan.  All 5 are going out.  I just wish the law would lay off.


----------



## ness

Keef how do I get a letter to the White House.  Yes, I been thinking of writing a short letter to him (T).  He could get the US out of the whole.  Ya, I would put on white gloves no finger prints.  No licking the envelop. And, mail it out of town.  Think he'll read it?  If what I'm saying bother anybody sorry.  I just want to know.:bong2:


----------



## ness

What not to say.  I'm tripping  Remember those kids games we use to play.  Hiding Seek, Tag, Kick the Can.  I don't see that anymore.


----------



## ness

Got me a new UPS man.  I don't think there be anymore trouble with a drop off.  I hope he stays around.  Just order a hole bush of stuff. (cloth. etc.)  The store get ya when they say free shipping over 50.  I can't pass that up.  It just like getting a free gift.


----------



## ness

Are you out there Shadow People, I know who you are.  Don't want to talk to me fine.  Good Day.  I'll always be the Caboose.  I have your backs.  I'm gone.  I mean really gone.


----------



## Keef

Just Woke from a nap !-- Sorry I missed U Ness !-- Don't be writing no letter !-- It could get U in trouble ! -Big trouble ! -- It'll be over soon enough !

Wake and Bake all over again !-- Looks hot outside !--


----------



## Keef

4:20 somewhere ? -- I can get high by myself just fine !-- Hope all are having a fine holiday !-- Still dragging some - Messed around and hurt my neck somehow yesterday so the left arm be MIA !-- 
Ness don't U worry about shadow people we were just talking about numbers !-- No need to write a letter either !-- He's on his way out !
Mane I do like this Strawberry weed !-- (Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel ) -- On the vine it had no Strawberry anything !-- Maybe a little desiel ? --A single month in a jar and no doubt it's  Strawberry ! --Now I'm thinking about what it will be like in 6 months ? -- It's quickly becoming one of my favs !


----------



## mrcane

Someone say 4:20 I'm in.:48:..Dad passed away just the other day...93 bless him.....looks like I Will be heading back to Beantown soon..


----------



## Keef

Sorry Cane !-- 93 years ? --WOW !-- I hope I get that many !--Hard trip ?--  Best Wishes Cuz !


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Cane, you were just there, I am so glad. Bless his life. Wow. You come from good stock. I am sorry for you loss, it isn't easy no matter how old. I hope you have comfort that you spent time with him. He got to stay home and do it his way, i hope. Big hugs Cane.

Keef, i will join ya. Don't know anything bout no shadow whatever you all are talking about. I think i am tired. Can't seem to do anything i need to do today. It is too hot to go outside. I will spray for thrip tonight I hope. ha. 
what cha smoking keef? I don't know what i am smoking... must be good. hugs all around.


----------



## umbra

Cane...I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## giggy

Cane sorry for your lose.


----------



## Keef

Yep Rose this day is an official waste !--I just heard from D.D. she up after 3 night shifts in a row !-- 2 off then do it again !-- I don't think I have done anything constructive yet !-- Took a quick look at the grow but I took plenty caps --Had a nap !-- Should I have some shame or something because I'm O.K. with it ?


----------



## Keef

It's warm out there !-- Went to get the mail and my flip flops started melting !-- Go bare foot ?-- U do it !-- I ain't that tough !--112 heat index and the SUN ? -Blinding !


----------



## Keef

Fruit grilled on an oversized cinnamon stick with a Rum brown sugar glaze !-- I'm writing it down hold on !
Rose forgot what I was smoking !-- I guess that's  a good thing !


----------



## Keef

Must be getting  hard for the 30% to defend the Scum in Chief ? --


----------



## Rosebud

Good night everyone.. 90 degrees at my house just sprayed the thrip with spinosad so i can get clones of the valentine boys... I threw away 5 males a few days ago. Heavy on males this year.  too hot to spray... yuck.  Sleep well all of you.


----------



## robertr

Keef said:


> Must be getting hard for the 30% to defend the Scum in Chief ? --


 MAGA! Triggered.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !
Hey Robert !-- What up Cuz ? -- Good to see U !-- I know U perfer the shadows but nice of U to come out and join the conversation !
I forgot what's  in this pipe but I approve !
Weed ain't gonna smoke itself !


----------



## Keef

Morning D.D. I see U down there !-- 
Shame U can't always see who's around ! - Some people just like to hide I guess ?

MAGA ?  -- We certainly agree on that and soon as he gone we can begin to repair the damage he caused !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had a tough one last night, but made it!  Good morning OFC. Smoking some White Widow this morning. Need some pain relief! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1494882998437.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all, OH DD,  that looks like you had a pretty bad night, hang in my dear. You are awesome.
What is MAGA?


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- MAGA  ? -- Make America Great Again ! -- 

I had a question so I went fishing and found what I was looking for !


----------



## Keef

King Louie 

Rose's Purple Haze 

View attachment 20170702_084326-1.jpg


View attachment 20170702_084423-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Keef, and yes, you are a smart one.  Look at that green purple haze. I love her. 

Had a hard start to another day.. dogs cats bud.

Cane I am thinking of you.


----------



## Keef

Hang in there Rose !-- U starting to get a little frayed around the edges ? 

Three Ropes walk into a bar -- Bar tender says What are U doing in here ? -- We don't serve ropes !-- Two got up and left !-- Bartender says to the third --what are U still doing here ?--aren't U a rope ? -Rope says "Frayed Knot " !-

Rose that is actually the purple pheno -- The sparkly stuff just reflects the flash !-- Shoulda took the pic without flash --She pretty !-- I thought I had accidentally lost the purple pheno because they were all marked PH !-- This little girl showed it so I got my Purple cuts !


----------



## St_Nick

Good Morning O>F>C>.  Been recovering from the family visiting.  In my mind I feel as young as ever but the body sure remembers every rough day of my life.  Man,  I should slow down.

On a somber note a friend of mine who helped finish the roof on my house was shot to death last night.  Don't know the details yet but it seems he was trying to calm down a neighbor and caught 2 in the chest from a shotgun.  Just re-enforces why I don't like people


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no St Nick. How horrible. I am so sorry. what a needless death. I don't like people either anymore. Well, not right now.  Well, yes i do, but that is so very sad. I imagine alcohol was involved? seems to always be around here. I am sorry you lost a friend.

Keef, i am getting tired but that is ok. Bud would take care of me in a minute. It is the least I can do, but man i am tired of cleaning up the yard of dog ****. And cooking,,,,, let me tell ya. LOL


----------



## Keef

Sorry to hear that Nick !-- U not the only loner up in here !!-- Shunning crowds is pretty common for the O.F.C. Tribe !-- I don't know if it is because of the grow secrecy or if the two things just got together ?-- D.D. been after me to start taking her to concerts again !-- I love the music but these days being in a crowd terrifies me !-- I'm need to find a way to deal with that terror ! -- Ain't gonna be easy but I'm gonna have to face that terror sooner or later so I'll just face it on my terms !


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, can you remind me your favorite place to order beneficials?


----------



## Keef

U know there's  some things I am and some things I'm not ?-- I try to be flexible and adapt to the circumstances but I am not wearing a pink motorcycle helmet so we can just move on !--Yes I want another scooter and I would ride a pink one but I ain't wearing that helmet !


----------



## Rosebud

You really need to embrace your more feminine side keef.


----------



## Keef

Ain't funny Rose !-- When she sent me a pic of that Pink scooter something inside just knows that's  probably the one she'll get me !-- It woulda been a good weekend for people watching !-- Strange that I don't like crowds but getting high and sitting up on the dunes or something watching people acting a fool is quite  pleasing to me !-- I saw on the news last night how packed it is this weekend !-- I'm waiting for the casualties numbers! -- Specifically how many sunbathers were run over by distracted drivers on the beach !
Last holiday one the beach patrol vehicles scored one !-- What do they expect when U put a man behind the wheel and all them bikinis strutting around ? -- Of course the driver was distracted !-- It usually doesn't do really permanent damage to the sunbathers but getting run over has to hurt !


----------



## Keef

I once saw a family setting up a picnic table with all sorts of goodies !-- Once they had it laid out -- The seagull mob moved in for the kill !-- Cleaned that table off in about a minute !-- Daddy standing there with his mouth hanging open !-- Mom and the kids running throwing  potato chips over thier heads to distract the gulls !-- Gulls took the chips too !-- It was so funny !-- Made my day !-- I am  sick individual !


----------



## Keef

I just found out that yesterday was Canada Day !- - Hope U had a good holiday !-- I'm always talking States this or that !-- I'm dam near in Mexico Bud !-- U got to teach me about Canada stuff !


----------



## Keef

The Next Generation !-- The baby plants marked "S" are Bud's Strawberry Rhino pollen on Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel -- Too many letters for me so I just call it Strawberry !-- Bud has seed on the way thru customs as we speak !-- The baby on the right is the single seed I found on Rose's Purple Pheno of Purple Haze !-- Purple Strawberry ? 

View attachment 20170702_110048-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, can you remind me your favorite place to order beneficials?


buglogical.com
Good Morning OFC.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !

My grow room CO2 generators !-- U know I don't even drink ? -- The gallon jugs are secondary fermenters !
The 5 gallon bucket  is my primary fermenter !-- It got Strawberry /Cherry with a starter culture of yeast from a bottle of blueberry !-- Yeast be working back there !-- D.D. said they have a festival featuring local wine so why didn't I enter ? -- I'll take that 5 gallons of wine and turn it into one gallon !-- Kinda hard to call it "Wine" --They'd bust me soon as they tested it !-- 80 proof ain't wine anymore !-- I just enjoy making liquor the way I like growing weed !-- I just enjoy making it !-- I need to give some away before I run outta fermenters ! 

View attachment 20170702_113152-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.  Rose,  in this case I'm betting meth was involved but it could have been booze.  Happened yesterday evening and the details are sketchy but it was at his neighbors house.  That boy lived a rough life right up to the end.  Nicest guy you would ever want to meet but he had demons. 

Keef, I used to love the seagulls stealing food off the boats in the marina I lived in.  Sailboaters hate them things.  I think the seagulls like to use sailboats for target practice.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.

Cane, I'm sorry for your lost. And, Nick that is awful about your friend.  That is why I don't go into town at night.  It's like a jungle out there.


----------



## Keef

Meth is bad news !-- For me it's one of those things that even if I knew how to make it I would not !-- Making something like that for money when U know what it does is plain evil !-- I might be brain damaged and crazy but I won't do that ! --


----------



## Keef

I think I take a Cornish hen out the freezer !-- I got some sausage and a smoker! -- I bet we can work something out !
Hey Ness !


----------



## WoodHippy

Hello OFC hanging with Family. My Brother in law is a Pyro Maniac. He spent 1500 bucks. Got pic but can not upload just yet.  Stay High folks


----------



## Keef

Hippy just remember it's important to throw the firework not the ting U light it with !-- That never turns out well !

I want to give a shout out to the Great New Free State of Nevada !-- Smoke'm guys !-- I be down here in the belly of the beast maybe one day I get to smoke a legal joint too ?


----------



## Budlight

Good day everyone its so damn hot here I think I'm gonna go get naked in the bud room and cool off :48:  hope you guys all had a good holiday weekend


----------



## Keef

Bud let me know when U get those seed !-- I know it takes awhile !-- Hot ? -- We had a low last night of 80 F! 
-- My math at going from F. to C. ain't that good but --112 F = 50 C ? --This afternoon !-- Can't survive without AC !-- Grow room coolest place in the house !-- One the local power companies offering this new thing with free nights and Wind days ? -- We got a few wind turbines !-- Anyway I'm thinking about switching but I'd have to switch the grow timers and run at night ? -- I need to figure out if I want that ? --It would be cheaper ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra I took my Golden Ticket times Box Of Chocolate cuts this morning !-- That plant gonna be a monster !-- I like what I see so far !-- The BOC I'll have to reveg the base to get my cuts !-- Same with King Louie !-- I had the one hermie but the other she straight up 100% girl !-- We'll she what she got when I get it all straightened out !-- The GT-X-BOC gonna be a keeper ! -Got great structure !-- Gonna take some cuts from SR 91 tommorrow !-- That plant got indica written all over it !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud let me know when U get those seed !-- I know it takes awhile !-- Hot ? -- We had a low last night of 80 F!
> -- My math at going from F. to C. ain't that good but --112 F = 50 C ? --This afternoon !-- Can't survive without AC !-- Grow room coolest place in the house !-- One the local power companies offering this new thing with free nights and Wind days ? -- We got a few wind turbines !-- Anyway I'm thinking about switching but I'd have to switch the grow timers and run at night ? -- I need to figure out if I want that ? --It would be cheaper ?



 I have no choice but to run the flower room at night running up to 4 HPS 1000


----------



## Keef

I run 10-12 Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series -- 3 bedroom house -- all electric-- Run the Central Air mostly year round  and power bill runs about $300  a month ! -- Bloom runs right at 77 degrees and lower at night since I have a cheap window unit !-I run veg from 6 am till midnight and bloom from 8 am till 8 pm !---  I don't think that is too bad ?-- My plan is to start converting to natural gas !-- I reduce power usage enough I double bloom ?


----------



## Keef

Bud any U others do any BBQ-ing or grilling !-- Ole Keef got a recipe for a fine southern BBQ sauce -- Not that clear North Carolina vinagar based stuff either !- Anyone ever want it I'll hook U up but it's more complicated than that !-- One the ingredients is a dry BBQ rub !-- You'll need that recipe too !-- Try it you'll never buy another bottle of commercial BBQ sauce !--


----------



## Rosebud

I'm going to do a rub on a tri-tip for our son.  wanna spill the rub?


----------



## Keef

Let me find it ? -- Be back !


----------



## Keef

This should get U close enough Rose !-- Adjust as needed !-- Low and slow !


----------



## Keef

If I post it ? 

View attachment 20170702_170320-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Total was 2 TBS coarse salt and no celery seed !-- We use celery powder !


----------



## Rosebud

That is funny right there Keef. How am i supposed to read that. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Keef

U high Rose ? -- I can read it on my phone screen ? -- What can't U read ?


----------



## Rosebud

Am I high? No, let me get that way, i be back.


----------



## Keef

Mane I saw those "Rallies" -- All over today on the news !-- They was yelling something about peaches or something like that ? -- Looked like a good time to me !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  I'm feeling embearest about tripping out yesterday.  If it bother anyone I'm sorry.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Hello Rose, this rain we are getting is putting a damper on my plans.  I just receive 7 gal pots from UPS, I think I'm happy with them.


----------



## Keef

Ness U ain't special !-- I act a fool about half the time !-- Did it ever quit raining over there ? -- I been sampling this thing I got from Giggy called Mazar -I-Shariff -- They use it in the middle east to make hash !--
I was disappointed that it wasn't covered in tricomes like lots of the stuff I grow !-- It got me sideways tonight !-- I thought the frostier the better but I been proved Wrong ! ( again) -- Hooga-- Booga !-- This stuff should be against the law !-- Nevermind !


----------



## Keef

I need ya'll to back me up on something ? -- That wooden spoon was broke before I stuck it into that running blender !-- Wooden smoothie anyone ?-- I still got the handle to stir it with ?


----------



## ness

Goodnight OFC.


----------



## Keef

That was a sight to behold until I got some in my eye !-- Couldn't see to stop it but in my heart ?--I knew it was too late !-- How U get smoothie off the ceiling ?-- They got some kind of ceiling cleaner ? -- This mop again cutting it !-- Dripped bleach water in my eye ? --Knocked some dishes and stuff over with the mop !-- This ain't working out so well !-- I be blind this sheet keeps up ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I run 10-12 Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series -- 3 bedroom house -- all electric-- Run the Central Air mostly year round  and power bill runs about $300  a month ! -- Bloom runs right at 77 degrees and lower at night since I have a cheap window unit !-I run veg from 6 am till midnight and bloom from 8 am till 8 pm !---  I don't think that is too bad ?-- My plan is to start converting to natural gas !-- I reduce power usage enough I double bloom ?



 I wouldn't switch to natural gas I would just switch to a more efficient LED just hold on for a little bit Keef don't be spending no money yet  things are really changing in the LED world and I would like to see you spend your money on upgrading your lights to something that runs cooler but puts out more power and sucks  less power  that way when you do the switch to bigger plants you got the light to Back it I have some friends that are working on some stuff so like I said just stay tight for a little bit


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud any U others do any BBQ-ing or grilling !-- Ole Keef got a recipe for a fine southern BBQ sauce -- Not that clear North Carolina vinagar based stuff either !- Anyone ever want it I'll hook U up but it's more complicated than that !-- One the ingredients is a dry BBQ rub !-- You'll need that recipe too !-- Try it you'll never buy another bottle of commercial BBQ sauce !--



 I live off barbeque man I definitely need that recipe :48:


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> That is funny right there Keef. How am i supposed to read that. LOLOLOLOL



 I'm with Rose buddy  hahaha


----------



## Keef

Will do Bud !-- I ain't doing anything for awhile !-- I got another 5 weeks just to get this 8 part rotation up and running again !-- Then I gotta run it thru several cycles to get to the point of even thinking of expanding again !-- Might be a year ? -Might be upgrading at the Stoner Ranch !- Keep me  posted Cuz !-- I am down with LEDs !-- I ain't got much of a heat problem as is ! -- Later Yep I do want to run bigger plants but I got a design flaw with water level management !-- I still routinely pop a lid up enough to see water level !-- Harder to do bigger the plants get !-- I'm still thinking about the lowest common denominator !-- Fewest amount of pieces to do an adequate job ? -- What ever I do I got to do it to 12 boxes !--Right  Now !---- I ain't into making something that is more complicated than it has to be !


----------



## Keef

Since my vision is a little blurry can we wait till tomorrow ? -- Mop water got in my eye I started praying and stuff and U know how I be about religion !-- I was making all kinds of promises !-- I was wet from head to toe washing out my eyes in the sink and praying !--I was already wet the second time !-- Still can't settle down it got me so worked up !----Like fire !-- So the moral of this story is just sit down and have another toke !-- U can't trust a dam blender !---I probably need some eye drops ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am laughing hard here at your expense keef. You do have adventures. LOL.   I hope your vision returns soon. 
Ness, hi. i missed your meltdown if you had one. Big hugs.

I am off to bed. Thanks for the laugh, and thanks Bud, for the backup on the recipe. ha.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Couldn't resist posting this funny!  Maybe it will start everyone's day off with a chuckle!   Decided I'd toke on some Nightshade & wait for the witching hour before shutting down. Hope you guys have a good day! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499066072555.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Little blurry at the beach !-- Looks blurry to me anyway !-- The fireworks set the island seagrass on fire last night !-- Still burning !-- Dam I'm stiff !-- Better check my hoses when I can move -the fire is not that far away !-- Bastids gonna burn me out ? -- Not without a fight !-- I'm be fine if I just keep my tired red eyes open !
Still got time for a proper Wake and Bake !


----------



## Keef

Not even my favorite news but I signed up for CNN news alerts just to show support !-- An attack on the free press is something a dictator and dictator wannabe would do !- We ain't having no dictator !

Triggered !


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy 4th. Got things i need to be doing. Peace


----------



## Keef

Rose and Bud --Here's my BBQ  rub recipe !-- I use it generously !-- Cook over indirect heat at about 225 !-- Take me 16 Hours to cook a whole brisket !-- Ribs I cook until the rib bone will pull out the meat !

1/4 cup -- firmly packed brown sugar 
1/4  cup --sweet paprika 
1 TBS --    white pepper 
2 TBS ---  Coarse salt
2 tsp--      garlic powder 
1 tsp --     onion powder 
1 tsp--      celery powder 
1 tsp --     oregano 
Mix well in bowl and use generously !

Basic BBQ sauce 
2 1/4 cups Ketchup 
1/4 cup cider vinegar 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1/4  cup firmly packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup honey
2 TBS yellow mustard 
1 tsp tobassco sauce 
1 TBS BBQ rub 

Mix and bring to a boil reduce heat and simmer for a hour or so !

Have a good day !--


----------



## Keef

Tip !
After 3-4 hours the meat has all the smoke it needs !- U can then wrap the meat in foil ( Texas Crutch) run it naked if U can keep it moist or Use my perfered method -- After 3-4 hours of smoke Wrap the meat in butcher paper and let it finish cooking !--( I'm not telling U that it can go in the oven to finish )--  Keeps it from drying out !-- I'm let U discover "Burnt Ends " !-- Do the meat right and serve the sauce on the side !


----------



## umbra

Good morning members and guests


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Keef. Interesting to put some rub in the sauce.. I like that idea. Thanks for taking the time to type that out.yum

Ordered some bugs yesterday.  I need a nap. lol

Good morning giggy and umbra!


----------



## Keef

Mid day burn !
Not a problem Rose  !-- Try it U won't be disappointed !-- Feels like July out there !-- Oh !- it is !-- I think my SR 91 trying to grow a ball !-- I was liking that plant !-- Got one more seed !--Did I mention how hot it is out there ?--


----------



## Keef

Anyone know if U can trim and shape tomato plants ? -- Cause if not I'm have a big problem !-- I shoulda got a short patio type tomato instead of seeds from what's  left from a BLT ? -- Now I gots bell pepper and these sweet bite peppers D.D. likes right behind them !-- I don't mind raising some veggies but they don't get to grow in prime weed growing space !-- DWC under a broken -half light -out the way !--


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Where did the day go ? -- Beautiful day at the beach today !-- Heat Index of 110 but the water was fine ! ( long as U don't mind the high fecal bacteria count ) -- Time to start the fire watch !-- Took 10 hours to put out the one they started last night !

Anyway me and Capt. Picard ? -- We got issues ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good evening folks.  Keef, you are always good entertainment.  Been busy doing jeep work and whatnot.  Hope everones doing well, I'm retiring now.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc happy 4th of july. Done waked and baked with the ol lady for a change. Hope everybody has a great day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. ! -- Happy 4th !-- Hope all pass a good time !-- D.D. working tonight !-- Wish she was here but it's time and a half and Keef need a scooter !-- We survive !-- Gonna be another hot one at the beach but I got no business out there !-- I'm see what I can do in veg to set up a veggie area !-- They don't get a good light !-- Might pop a few seed !-- I chopped that SR 91 male yesterday !-- I got another seed and some other stuff I haven't started yet !-- Got some of Umbra's  Lemon crosses ? -- Lights come on we take a look ?


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning peeps.  My 1st plant of the new crop is in the jar.  After drying I got around 3 oz. but the bud is just so-so.  Potent and tasty but it takes couch lock to an unholy level.  Not really my thing.  I hope everyone enjoys their 4th, I know I will.
:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- That's your night time weed right there !-- What was it ? -- Plus in my book some is better than none !-- I'm off to a good one !-- Took a holiday size dose of caps so all is well !-- Looking at what babies I'm moving to bloom tommorrow! -- I think the line up gonna be 2 Snow Desiel -- 2 GDP-BPU and 
A-- Cheesy Jones ! -- Be the 3rd part of setting up an 8 part rotation !-- Gonna get tricky juggling veg !-- Trying to get to the point of one box one variety the plants just aren't cooperating !-- 5 more weeks to have the rotation rolling !-- Then back to the weekly harvest !-- Nothing happens fast when U grow weed !


----------



## Keef

Bud porn for the 4th ? 

View attachment 20170704_083042-1.jpg


View attachment 20170704_083133-1.jpg


View attachment 20170704_083219-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

That would be -

King Louie 
Riot Berry OG -x- BPU 
Purple Pheno -- Rose's Purple Haze


----------



## St_Nick

I got your bud porn,  right here. 

View attachment 20170704_094036.jpg


View attachment 20170704_094017.jpg


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Nick I have done that before, lol. I grew something that hit that hard. I was smoking it in a 1 hitter, and after 1 hit I woke up 3 hours later with the 1 hitter still in my hand. Keef, that riotberry is just another blueberry.


----------



## St_Nick

That unfortunately is a one off.  I had a friend helping me up-pot the day I did and he forgot to lable it.  After I realized, he said its nurse larry but it is different from the other two I got.  It could also have been one of the mystery seeds from Umbra but all the other "Umbra's Suprise are more Sativa dominant. Either way, Harley ate all the clones so there won't be any more of this particular plant.  Shame too because based on bud structure alone, it is my favorite.  

:icon_smile::hairpull:


----------



## Keef

Nope Umbra this one not a Blueberry! -- Maybe it supposed to be a Blueberry but it stanks !-- Don't know what that smell is but it ain't blueberry !-- The GDP-X-BPU is a wonderful blueberry and it shouldn't be --right ?-- Anyway I took more pic just because ! 

View attachment 20170704_084953-1.jpg


View attachment 20170704_085102-1.jpg


View attachment 20170704_085218-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Snow Desiel 

White -x- Black Rose 

Box of Chocolate


----------



## Keef

Gotta Love it Nick !-- What variety was that couch lock plant ?
One day I'll grow big plants but for now and what I got in mind this what I need to do !-- If I can master growing my midgets then stepping up to bigger plant is not a big problem !


----------



## Keef

One more pic then I think I fire up the smoker !

O.F.C. --I need some help !-- U see that bottle in the middle with the clear-ish liquid ?
That was 5 gallons of coconut wine made from the boiled filtered juice from Bakers Sweetened Coconut Flakes !-- Anyway I nailed it and will make more but I don't know what to call it !--30-40 proof and tasty !--
What U got there Keef ? -- I don't know !-- Want a drank ?


----------



## Keef

OOPS !-- Forgot the pic !

Later Alligator! 

View attachment 20170704_091020.jpg


----------



## umbra

the BoC, I'm guessing you did 12/12 from the beginning.


----------



## Keef

No Umbra -- When it was about 6 inches tall I moved it from veg (18/6) to bloom to sex it !-- Ain't no sense in growing some males or hermies !-- Stresses the hell out them !-- I have lost a few !-- Anyway I was just letting her run and I expected to get some bottom limbs for cuts !-- Poor thing grew straight up with no branching !-- Since the BOC did that I'll top the babies before sexing them from now on !-- Kinda like Nick with no cuts !-- I been here before no problem !-- I'll take what little she has when it's  time -- I'll leave some green on the base and stick it back into veg !-- It'll reveg and give me my cuts !-- That's  what I meant by the BOC beat me on first run but we ain't finished !-- I gotta do the same thing to KL !-- I got 4 cuts -- 2 from 2 different girls !-- One of  them hermied -- I don't know what 2 cuts came from it so I gotta trash them all and reveg the base for my cuts !-- I got it -They just worked me first run !-- The first Golden Ticket -x-BOC is a monster girl and I got 5 cuts !-- Next time I run her gonna be several at a time !-- I know how she grow now !
Having trouble making a decision about blueberries! -- I bred your B.B. King to Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer -- D.D. like it a lot !- Blueberry with a peppery finish !-- Anyway it's  the worst producer I got !
I think I maybe keep it till I get ready to bloom Waldo and see if the BBSL can fix that !-- I don't know ?


----------



## umbra

ok...I need to grow a plant several times to know how it grows, so I get it


----------



## Keef

Yep Umbra !-- 1st run from a seed is mainly to sex it and get some cuts --I get a tiny taste that will be inferior to what it will be !--Tells U a lot !-- How does it clone ? -How does it grow ? -- How long does it takes to finish ? -- Not how long someone says it finishes !--1st run seed plant is a sacrifice  !-- 2nd time around Dial it in closer and get a decent harvest !-- After that U know the plant pretty well !-- Your White Indica (The White -x-Nepal Indica ) -- Has has become a real workhorse !-- Regular and dependable! !-- I can grow da hell out that thang !-- She don't play either !


----------



## Keef

Got to give proper respect to your Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel !-- I bred it to Bud's Strawberry Rhino trying to improve the Strawberry profile !-- Seems I had a good Strawberry and just didn't know it !-- On the vine she smell like fruity Desiel not a hint of Strawberry !-- In the jar for a month and boom there it was !-- No Desiel  left -- Nothing but Strawberry fields !-- Now I got some babies from her !-- She gonna be a stable !-- I got her number now !-- As for potentcy ? -- Come on ? -- U know it's dank !


----------



## umbra

The meltdown from exotic did the same thing. It had a mostly stardawg taste and a week in a jar and the orange is very pronounced. Not sweet orange, more a bitter orange zest.


----------



## Keef

My dogs be liking the 4th of July !-- I had a pack of weenies starting age and something needed to be done with them so I threw them in the smoker with some CKN and sausage !-- Tee Shirt Jake say can he have another ? -- 
Umbra I wish I understood the chemistry of how all that comes to be !- I got questions and stuff about things U can't just look up !-- If I were to turn that Strawberry into hash soon as it was dry would the Strawberry still develop !--Strawberry hash ? -- Don't tell nobody ! --More I learn about this plant the less I realize I know !-- They be some complicated stuff going on here and we be using Kentucky windage and guessing to try to hit a desired target !-- 
But then again when I get back to the tetra project I be shooting a thousand arrows at a time at that genetic doubling target with only a guess ! -- My aim will improve each time I do the treatment !-- I want to hit that target consistently !-- Unlike whoever made UBC Chemo !-- This peacock will strut !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Happy 4th to you all!  Saw this version of Jimi Hendrix's Star Spangled Banner & was quite impressed, mostly that he was allowed to play it at graduation!   Let freedom ring!

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=_fE3-PxWihk&feature=share


----------



## DirtyDiana

Got hot dogs & watermelon for my Independence Day!  Gotta work tonight. Hope everyone is enjoying their hard earned freedom today. 

View attachment 20170703_224404.jpg


----------



## Keef

D.D. U missing a perfect day at the beach !-- We had like a cold front last night !-- The heat index is only 106 right now !-- The beach water is 85 degrees and the fecal bacteria count went from red to yellow !-- News said traffic backed up forever !-- U do not want to be on da road today !-- Tonight gonna be like a war zone !
Rockets red glare as they hit the dry seagrass grass !- Not burning me out this year !


----------



## umbra

DD I was surprised at the graduation allowing the guitar solo at commencement. It was awesome. I see there is a hot new brewery in Austin...Jester King Brewery.


----------



## Keef

Umbra girlfriend may not be around for a few days !-- I don't remember if she got 2 or 3 -12 hour night shifts in a row !-- She was gonna grab a bite then start getting ready ! -- I plan to make it to Austin more often in the future --Been awhile !-- Used to be places up there like Hippy Hollow and Barton Springs !-- I hope we can make that South by South  West or that  ACL music festival ! -- Yes there will be the urge to haul some weed up there but I don't need to get caught for sure and me selling would just be dumb !
I be glad when the holiday is over I need to ask Kraven about those bar clamps !-- 24 inches ?-18 ? --Hook a brother up with some 411 ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Evening OFC, Hippy Home for a couple of days, Man what a ride. 32 people More beer than we could drink. Hippy got a few wanting know where I buy my weed. Shot lot of Fireworks. And there was these 4 1/2 sticks. Then the Bro-Inlaw, Son and Grandkids  Shot off These. Hope Everyone has a Great 4th. Thanks to All the Veterans. I Did get to cook for 2 adopted Nephews Enlist with the Marines. 

View attachment 7032017fw (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

Hippy in da house !-- Sounds like a good time !-- Feel free to borrow my lie !-- I get it from this tight wad in --(pick a free state ) -- Hard to get and very expensive !-- Maybe one day we can be proud of our work instead of giving credit to some dark shady make believe character somewhere else !-- Cuz I chopped a male SR 91 yesterday !-- Be trying that last seed soon !-- I think for now I just take a few extra caps !-- The fireworks start the dogs go crazy !- Might give them a cap ?-- Never thought of that !


----------



## umbra

I used to tell people I got my weed from a guy I would see around the bike rides and events named Panhead Pete. Don't know his real name, where he lives, or how get a hold of him. But when I see him he always great weed for sale.


----------



## Keef

Mane I know Pete !-- He always got that high grade !
My belly is full and there's caps in there !-- I feel a little light headed !-- Maybe a couple tokes of this Snow Desiel will clear it up ?


----------



## Keef

Watching the fireworks on TV to distract the dogs from the outside fireworks !-- Wait !-They playing that baseball song !-
- Jose Can U See ? -


----------



## Budlight

Umbra  how can i tell if a male plant is a hermaphrodite


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC, Keef I may have a Girl SR91. We get ya a cut. I won a contest at another site. Hippy got more beans coming.
SFS -  Blazing Blues
TasteBud OG - Seedism 
GG4 x LBL  - Bad Dawg Genetics 
Velvet Hammer - Golden Boy Seed Co 
Velvet Merlin - Golden Boy Seed Co 
Blue Dream x Wreck D - Skunkmunkie 
There was more that I gave back to the site. I have enough of them. 
When they get to me. The Blazing Blues are Fems ( 5 BEANS). GG4 x LBL are Regs ( 10 BEANS). They are for the MP and OFC. I got both in my box already.
Anybody know anything on the others.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Do your duty !

Bud if a plant got both boy and girl parts it's a hermie !-- Don't matter if it only produces one ball or one white "V" !
Hippy sounds like quite a haul !-- Cuz I don't know how to put seed up !-- It's like a Christmas present that has to be unwrapped !-- I got some lemon crosses from Umbra that I tried to start too soon so they in the fridge for a couple weeks and I can't stand it !-- I need to get some wet !-- I was talking with D.D. yesterday and we really need to thin the harem !-- Things is getting outta control !-- Around the 1st of August I will have been cloning that old White Widow cloning clones cycle after cycle for 4 years ! -- 
Not gonna be easy deciding who stays and who goes !-- D.D. gonna argue taste and potency and I'll take plant structure and how it grows !-- Somebody got to go !-- I can not hang onto every girl I find !


----------



## Keef

I been going thru these varieties looking for some good indica leaning --60 day finishers -- I got BlueBerry -----Strawberry and some Pine - Working on a chocolate and lemon !--Then these earthy -forest - floral ---peppery things !-- I just want a good representative of each !-- It's complicated ! -- Probably gonna have to have take another shot at Papaya !-- Bugs got mine before I could bloom it !-- See I want that rep. from each categorie and I don't even know all the categories ?


----------



## giggy

morning ofc hope everybody had a great 4th. now three days at the grind and then two off.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef It's a good thing I have some restraint. I got 275 beans give or take. With those in the mail.  And Still collecting. I think in the future they may be worth 10 times what I paid. They are not the only thing I have lots of. Had some 1 1/2 year old Home canned chicken. Last night. Got to check the supply once in a while. Hey How long does GDP X BPU  Take. Mine is at 6 weeks and is starting to look done. Where's my Pipe


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Umbra  how can i tell if a male plant is a hermaphrodite



After it drops balls you will see a couple of hairs. It shows as male first then shows female. 
Good morning OFC. Dogs had a hard time last night with the fireworks. All 3 tried to hide in the closet where all my seedlings were. Needless to say the seedlings were destroyed. Big mess to clean up. Some of the seedling are not replaceable.


----------



## Kraven

Crap i hate the fuggin 4th..........AAAHHHHH I hate PTSD too.....and the doin the benzo dance as I get off them is just made this last 3 days horrible..........RANT OVER !!


GM OFC feeling FUBAR this am....Keef i have an 18" and it works fine.
Umbra, lemme know if you need beans, I have just updated and have close to 70 old school strains to pick from, maybe breed your way back to some the the elites you were holding ? Lemme know if you wanna look....I got some of you gear too.


Going back to hide till the fools put up the bombs....have wanted to shoot back a few times


----------



## Keef

Hippy -- I take mine at about 60 days !-- I don't go to amber like U guys !-- I'm about all cloudy or whatever U call it !-- When the trichs go from clear to a cloudy white  but not quite amber yet !-- If I'm right that will still happen as she hangs and ages !-- Up to a point !
Dam Umbra !-- U just can't say anything else !-- I turned a radio up real loud and put ear plugs in and the dogs piled up in bed with me ! -- They house trained and got that doggie door but they no go outside last night !-- I didn't yell at them or anything I just got the dust pan !


----------



## Keef

Really though is there some kind of category system about weed ? -- 10-12,000 varieties there has to be some kind or organization ? -- Can we at least come up with some kind of crude category thing ?-- I know the basic terepenes but it's complicated !


----------



## Keef

KRAVEN !-- Ain't no unknown problem up in here !-- No need to hide !-- Come on back !- I know U watching !


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> After it drops balls you will see a couple of hairs. It shows as male first then shows female.
> Good morning OFC. Dogs had a hard time last night with the fireworks. All 3 tried to hide in the closet where all my seedlings were. Needless to say the seedlings were destroyed. Big mess to clean up. Some of the seedling are not replaceable.



I sympathize with ya Umbra,  Thanks to my little mutt I lost 4 varieties and my next group are gonna be delayed about 2 months.  Gotta love 'em.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## giggy

kraven nice pic in botm, good luck bro.


----------



## Keef

I wasn't napping !-- U know I ain't like that ? -- Somebody needs to do some farming !-- First a pipe and some coffee !-- Another hot day at the beach !-- I needs to check in with the Resistance !--Oops !-- Nevermind !


----------



## Keef

Now that is cool !-- Found this place where all da peeps who hate Keef hang out !--  Breaks my heart ! 
U don't like me let me know I'll tell U where they at !-- Lots of ya'll already know where that be  !-- Good for U !-- Post and /or hang out anywhere and as many places U choose !-- I do ! -- Every place ain't a fit for everyone !-- 
EMERGENCY -- Empty pipe !-- We can fix this !


----------



## umbra

Governor Christie created a budget crisis in NJ just before the holiday, just to get his way. The State parks were closed but the Governor took his family to the closed beach over the weekend. After coming to an agreement Monday night, the parks were opened for the last day of the holiday. The citizens of NJ erected a sand castle in his honor. 

View attachment chistie sand castle.jpg


----------



## umbra

When asked about the incident for a local news show, the Governor replied, it's great to be the Governor.


----------



## WoodHippy

Better Fix it Quick almost 420. Wait you have haters. Surprised. Got get to the Plants got to leave out Friday Morning, More Grand-kid's time. Going to see my Dad this time. :48:


----------



## Keef

Hell yes Hippy !-- I tend to speak my mind and some are offended !- but - I just have to be the best Keef I know how !-- Have a Hard day ? -- U smell like potato chips !


----------



## WoodHippy

Not me Buddy I took the whole week off, Come to think of it I got Haters to. They had to Run full bore all day, while I play.


----------



## WoodHippy

GDP x BPU 

View attachment gdp752017 (Small).jpg


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Christy ? -- Just a sign of the arrogance to come ? -- My disapproval of the administration is offensive to some !-- I'm O.K. with that ! -- 
Got me off topic !-- I think I got a little Temple -x- BPU girl ! 
Bud I got one little Strawberry plant and that little Strawberry /PH plant !-- U got the rest of the seed on the way !-- I'm hoping I'll find more in the bud but right now they on U !-- Let me know when they get thru !


----------



## Keef

Hippy I know sister can be different but does she smell a little blueberry ? -- That's  one my favs right there !-- It's what I got in my pipe right now ! --Getting toasted too !


----------



## umbra

Woody awesome!


----------



## Keef

He rocking it Umbra !-- She all frosty and stuff !-- For real I got it in da pipe right now !-- If I can find that pipe I would take another toke too !-- Can't be far ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Yeah, that was last night!  And gotta do it again tonight!  Thank god I don't have to take those crying maniacs home with me!  Dang babies!  Coffee & a pipe--  ought to fix me. Late for 4:20; hope y'all went ahead & got started. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1487376815102.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Folks I am Learning this indoor thing. It  a spicy kind of fuel Blueberry Smell. You know I heard one day. You can't get out what not in there. umbra if she smokes half as good as she is easy to grow. You did well. You should sell your gear. It really good.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Had to share this one!  Take that HOA! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499291575814.jpg


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- That fuel smell will slowly lessen and the Blueberry will come on stronger with just a little in a jar !
Don't be telling Umbra he should be selling his gear !-- I got a good thing going here !- I been getting it for free !-- Matches but mostly beats anything I ever bought !-- Only reason I can say that is that the Tranquil Elephantizer outta Bohdi was da bomb !--


----------



## umbra

DD that is funny. Back in NJ I lived in a historic town. If you lived in the historic district paint colors all had to colonial colors. Windows had to meet size standards from then as well. Bunch of crazy stuff. Guy got pissed with the historic commission and painted his house the worst historic colors he could. Black and purple. More than 1 resident complained, his response...but its historically correct.


----------



## WoodHippy

DirtyDiana said:


> Had to share this one!  Take that HOA!


Have a Good Evening D.D.  Love it, I would be that Guy.


----------



## St_Nick

DirtyDiana said:


> Had to share this one!  Take that HOA!



D.D. thats freakin' awesome!   Now thats my way of thinkin'!:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

She always send me funny stuff ! -- Check this one out ? -- Ignorance is contagious !-- Get vaccinated ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Keef

D.D. knows I have a running battle with the POA -- Don't be giving me ideas !-- U know I been wanting to paint !-- I'm have to think about this awhile !-- I could do that !-- Bastids !--


----------



## St_Nick

Rose,  I really appreciate you sending those nurse larry cuts this spring.  I managed to get a couple to go the second time around but I flowered them too soon so they won't produce as much as they should but hey, its all about learning right?  Don't know if you remember or not but when I transferred this years sed run to flower, I had 1 of your NL plants that I kept in vegg to flower later.  It just wouldn't fit.  About 3 wks. ago I cut all the tops off and last week the day before my kids got here, I put her in flower, and you just ought to see her now. As a matter of fact you will as soon as the lights go out in about an hour.  I wanted to scrog tis plant because it would have easily doubled the yield but I just didn't have time.  Still, I'm impressed.  I.m going to call this day 5 of flower because youse guys number systems just don't time out right for me.  Pics in a few but the point is "I'm Impressed".  I surely wish Hrley hadn"t destrpyed my clones but t least one clone of this has survived.

Umbra,  I got a couple of your gear growing and all I can say is Wow!  You really should market it if you don't.  I have one clone of that suprise that survived my dog and I gotta tell ya.  I wish I had a bunch of that stuff.  One plant was really special but the dog ate all the clones of it.  I decided to take some shots in a little while, I hate to admit it but I finally reallized that i was starving my plants.  

Growing Marijuana indoors in dirt isn't like growing outside in dirt.  I'm just now beginning to realize that, like it or not, if you grow weed indoors, you have to feed it and feed it often.   I used to think that my plants yellowed out at the end because they were done.  I now know that they were starving because I listened to these fools that said things like flush for 2 weeks and crap like that.  In dirt, and organiclly, weed will run out of food in the soil way faster then I ever imagined.  Discovered this when I moved from 5 gallon buckets down to 2.5 gallon buckets.  

If you haven't figured out yet I'm toasted but all the more, shoutouts to those that deserve it.  And oh, Keef Buddy, if it weren't for you......... NUFF SAID:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Nick I ran across 2 phenos of Nurse Larry !-- One stretched a little more and made more ball like bud !-- Rose said that was the Lary OG pheno (like the dad )!-- I lost that it accidently! -- The other was more compact and wants to be a Christmas tree !-- That pheno she said was the Medicine Woman pheno-( from that clone only Medicine Woman mom ) !--They both great ! -- I'm tell U they is some great stuff up in here that U can't find elsewhere !-
- Umbra do this thing thing !-- He sent me that B.B. King ( just to see if I could grow it I bet !)--and I was perfectly happy with it !-- Then he sent me some more seed and I they was even better !-- I'm waiting on some stuff he sent me April to see what I got and I'm sitting on some lemon seed crosses waiting for them to get old enough to germ and they vexing me !-- I need to plant them !


----------



## Rosebud

I'm so happy you are liking the Nurse St Nick. That makes me happy. She is a good plant. I gave all 3 of the dogs a little nug with butter last night. Worked great on the poodles but the little girl Kali terrier, needed more. Next time. The fourth is hard on the dogs huh. Anyway, NLarry is in good hands with you.

Chris Christy..he said it was good to be governor so he could close beaches and then he and his family can use them.  He is a lot like the orange dude.


----------



## Keef

Don't get me started Rose !-- Investigations are so slow !-- There's  a limited amount of time to discredit the press before the truth comes out !-- Best hope is do your best so that when that truth comes out no one will believe it !-- I don't want to talk about this over seas trip !-- It rings too much of kissing your master's ring !-- 
I'm stop right now !


----------



## robertr

For those of you that missed it.:joint4:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19QctAWHOZw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19QctAWHOZw[/ame]


----------



## Keef

RR --Thanks for backing me on on his intentions Cuz !-- Good Night ya 'll I'm down been a long day !


----------



## robertr

All in good fun, had a good laugh.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Had to get up and take some sinus medicine -- Feel like my eye balls about to pop out my head !
U know at one time I pictured being a part of a local pot farming community !-- Something  like like MP and the O.F.C. on a local level !-- I just don't see how that could happen until after prohibition !-- I wouldn't know how to set it up -- I don't know how to protect thier identifies !-- I wouldn't even know how to reach them !
It was a good dream but I don't know anymore !-- Sometimes I think screw it just move to a more progressive area !- Surely I got one more relocation in me ? -- I'm tired of running and hiding !-- I don't know ? --I feel like a man alone in the wilderness and U guys my only contact with what could be !-- 
If my face is not lots better tommorrow U guys are on your own !-- I'm take a heat pack and go back to bed and dream of a local pot farmer community !-- Might be all it ever is --just a dream !- I shoulda just kept my a** hid !-- I thought perhaps a few more would emerge ?--Nope !--Too risky !--Just Brain damaged Keef !-- Everyone else got better sense !
Goodnight again !--


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, getting set up for the trimmers now, coffee on and a small bowl to greet the rising sun.


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC Kravens I will smoke with ya. :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Anyone want to smoke this with me. Delusional OG. umbra you was right He is a Fine breeder.    Edit.. 2 one hitters in I am Stoned. It will take most of the day to finish this nug.  Big Pain In The [email protected]@ to grow. 

View attachment dog07062017 (Small).jpg


----------



## Kraven

The Truth About 420 And The Waldos......


So these Waldos, so named because their favorite spot to puff was against a wall near their school, needed a code to keep the grown ups off their case. It was the 70s and each of them had hilarious and cunning aliases as well. Waldo Mark, Waldo Dave, Waldo Steve and the others.

Just like that 70s show but all Waldos.

The Waldos tell a fascinating story about a treasure hunt for some abandoned bud. They got a hot tip about a grow site and even had a map. They just had to meet up after practice and start their cannabis quest.

The time of the meeting? You guessed it: 4:20.

The first outing proved a bust so this became a regular thing. The group would remind each other as they passed in the halls by saying 420.

And thus, a legend was born. It really caught on among the group of friends and is catch enough to spread like wildfire. They never did find that sweet stash either. We must honor their sacrifice by lighting up in their honor.
How Did The Term Go World Wide?
The Grateful Dead feature in this origin story, since every great myth needs a soundtrack. The Dead shared a connection with some of The Waldos. Waldo Patrick (Reddix) smoked with Phil Lesh a time or two and figures he must have used the term in front of him.
Did Lesh bogart the term and take it on the road? He cant remember. Isnt that the most fitting end to the story? You cant make this stuff up.
Share The Story In Honor Of The Holiday!
Thats the truth about 420, kiddos. It is both more convoluted and simpler than you think, much like marijuana itself. Share the story with a friend or two while you toke.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Screw this I'm going back to bed !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. Yeah everyone knows the 420 story, but do you know the 710 story?


----------



## St_Nick

Nope, never heard about 710 until now.  :vap-Bong_smoker:  Good morning ever one.  I got wrecked and didn't make it into the garden last night.  Guess I'll try today.


----------



## St_Nick

Nurse Larry


----------



## St_Nick

Here 

View attachment 20170706_085134.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Here's some bud porn for ya.  Blueberry and Surprise 

View attachment 20170706_085227.jpg


View attachment 20170706_085254.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Then there's these 

View attachment 20170706_085153.jpg


View attachment 20170705_191324.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I'm trying again !-- Body says I took a mighty a** whooping !-- Still not sure I can stay up but the caps I took earlier might be helping some !- Maybe I just take more !

Nick she look good !-- The Nurse be good medicine lots of people do like the Nurse so keep some cuts for sure !-- That looks like the Medicine Woman pheno !-- She will do U right !

Kraven -- I was missing U !-- Trimmers ? -- I hate U Cuz !
I see U down there Cane !-- Hope all goes well !-- U back east yet ?


----------



## Keef

On the other end of the spectrum -- It ain't big glorious plants filled with bud !-but they all start small !--- At the working end this is how I maintain 18 plus varieties in a square meter !-- I guess U could call that my mother box ? -- I grow much as I want of any of them I want !-- They's treasure in them there boxes ! 

View attachment 20170706_081511-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

And my boys !--Waldo (BBSL) and Herrman the Wonder Berry !-- Something start crowding the others I can clone it and throw out the big piece !-- Still got to shoe horn a lemon in there somewhere!


----------



## WoodHippy

Nick it looks good buddy. Come on umbra you tease us. I have never heard of 710 either. But I never heard of the Waldos either. Oh well I keep my Hick Life.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Nope, never heard about 710 until now.  :vap-Bong_smoker:  Good morning ever one.  I got wrecked and didn't make it into the garden last night.  Guess I'll try today.



LOL, ha, ha...that's cause there isn't one 710 is just the word oil upside down.


----------



## umbra

Nick those girls are stunning.


----------



## Keef

The man grows weed-- Hydro under LEDs ? --Yep !-- U obviously a Hick !
Wanna see the first 3 legs of an 8 part bloom rotation ? -- Not very glorious at all right now and don't make fun of my midgets -- When I veg them longer we all know what happens !

Week one -- Put them in bloom yesterday !-- Bout big as as a coke can !--Be doing this every Wednesday !

Week 2 -- They get a little bigger !

Week 3 -- Big enough for me !-- They may get another 6 inches taller ? 

View attachment 20170706_084344-1.jpg


View attachment 20170706_084354-1.jpg


View attachment 20170706_084402-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

The whole 710 thing was just code to talk about oil. Now dab time is referred to as 710. In a couple of days there is a huge festival happening for 710. Chalice Festival


----------



## Keef

I'm stoned that is 3 different boxes !-- What started bloom 3 weeks ago --2 weeks ago -and yesterday !-- Do the same next Wednesday !-- Like before -- Once I got all 8 bloom boxes in the rotation working a box of them 60 day finishers will be ready for harvest once a week --Take one down clean the box - set it back up and continue to march !-- Planning eventually to have one variety to one box !--I can put more of some and less of others in a box !


----------



## Keef

Excuse me !-- Umbra I hate U so very -very much !-- Down her 710 will get U 6 months to a year in jail !


----------



## WoodHippy

I need to switch to a Sativa. Never saw the 710 thing coming. Went to the garden I have been watch 2 plants and 1 is a male. Going to move him and collect pollen for later. it is (KKSC x the White) x Tres Stardawg,  Have a female of it also. Might try and make a few beans.


----------



## Keef

D.D. working O.T. tonight !-- She got me a scooter in mind !-- U know it'll end up being that Pink one ?--Dam !-- I'm O.K. with that !--but they can keep that Pink helmet !-- They sell spray paint !-- Pink Camouflage ?
Umbra -- I'm kinda liking this Snow Desiel !


----------



## umbra

Woody I had Klye Kushman's strawberry cough. Seriously nice cut. 
Paint or wrap it Keef. The snowdiesel...the taste is great, the yield so very good, it clones easy, but it's the high that makes this strain special. And until you smoke it, my trying to explain it is hard.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning people!

St Nick, you need to enter that in the bud of the month contest.. All you guys do.. come on.
So it is 7 am, i have picked up ****, took out the recyclables and the garbage for the man, cloned 3 valentine boys probably, i hope they take.  That Pennywise is a most beautiful plant.  Washing the grill, ya know guy stuff.   That is what i do. I told bud i miss his body for the grunt work, but i really miss him commiserating with me about the grow, standing out there together trying to figure out what the heck to do next.

It is going to be triple digits today. I need to go to home depot..you guys have a good day and thank you for listening to my morning.  Life is good, if you don't cry over dog ****.


----------



## umbra

Rose I see you are having a good day, lol. I have always had a steam cleaner for the carpets with dogs. Accidents happen. Dogs don't want to **** in the house, but accidents do happen.


----------



## St_Nick

Thank you all or the kind words.  I'm going to be taking 2 plants every other week out of the garden for the next month.  If Harley hadn't destroyed my veg room I would have been replacing them but sey la vie,  crap happens.  

That little monster is going to be the death of me.  Yesterday he came in the house with, no kidding, a kitten in his mouth.  I guess he wants a pet.  Problem is I don't like cats.  Obviously he does.  Now I'm stuck 'cause there's nowhere to put the dang thing.  They don't have spca around here but I can't bring myself to shoot it and I don't really want to keep it.  Did I say I hate cats?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- When Mr. RB get's well he gonna ask -- How can I help and U gonna say U can help by moving out the way !-- Don't hurt his feelings like that give him a little something to do !-- Ain't nothing Sexier than a strong woman !
U right about the Snow Desiel Umbra !-- She gets me in da groove !-- I don't know how to explain it either !
Hey in that week 3 box up there ? -- Back left Snow Desiel --Back right -- Green pheno --Purple Haze -
Front -- My new Golden Ticket -x-Box of Chocolate monster girl !-Took all the abuse I could throw at her and thrived !-- I like it !-- Got 5 cuts rooting !


----------



## Keef

Go ahead Nick !-- Tell Harley No !-- Yeah !- That's  what I thought !--Guess U better get used to cats !


----------



## Keef

What U see there is a doggie toy box !-- I tell my dogs no all the time !-- They don't listen but I tell them !
D.D. buy them stuff all the time !-- They busy right now emptying that toy box after I picked up !-- That is not where they want thier toys !-- Little bastids ! 

View attachment 20170706_100117-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I need another toke !-- Why did I bother picking up ? -- My littlest one thinks his name is "No Jet" !
Whoa ! That is good liqour back there !-- That Strawberry /Cherry getting right !--I have to taste it to see where it's at !-- Gonna have to cut that strawberry with some Strawberry nectar or something -- Ain't nessesary for it to be THAT potent ! -- Blueberry and coconut ? -- I rock they a** !-- That is something a man can be proud of right there !


----------



## Rosebud

I'm picking up **** outside in the back yard, you know the tiny back yard with three dogs? LOL  Thank goodness it isn't in the house, i would ask bud to take his wheeledchair bottom over there and pick it up. 
Keef, nice of you to say i am strong. I am dying here. LOL.. My legs hurt from pulling weeds bent over...my arms hurt from carrying too heavy of stuff.. BUT it is getting done, and I am doing it with a happy heart. LOL
I need help you guys.
what can i go buy at HDepot that I can fence my plants in easy to Lst the heck of them. I need a cage that I can maneuver.   Help please?  I need 5 of them for now.


----------



## Keef

That's  my point Rose !- U ARE doing this !-- Get some of those tomato cages like Nick uses !-- U sure U don't want to stop by the trainer for a quick workout ?


----------



## Rosebud

I m in tomato cages now, i need bigger. Thank you Keef.  Heck, no i don't want to see my trainer. maybe never again, although without her I couldn't be doing this... catch 22. hmm


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone haven't been around much didn't have any Internet finally got it back up and working so I started pricing out my new lights for the new house it's going to cost me a little over 3000 to cover 2 4x8  flood  tables for my flower room but should be worth it  it sure will be nice to never replace another 1000 HPS bulb


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose then get some string and fishing weights !-- Or a brick !-- Tie a weight to the end of a limb and lean them over ?-- Bend them limbs down !

Hey Bud !- Been wondering where U were ! -- U got those LEDs in mind ?


----------



## Budlight

Yeah Keef  when I move to BC  in the next two months I definitely don't want to be messing with these lights anymore I'm going to be completely switched over to LED it's going to be great I can't wait  so I crossed my white cookie with the strawberry rhino and as I was growing them out I came across a pretty nice boy so I think I'm going to make Some f2  i'm not even sure how this white cookie strawberry rhino is going to turn out but I figure I might as well be ahead of the game just in case they turn out to be something good  well off to Walmart to go buy some smart plugs hope everyone has a good morning


----------



## St_Nick

I hate those tomato cages but I use them to allow me to move the plants around.  I outgrow them in doors so I can imagine out side they'd work for about a week?!  

Rose, go to Lowes or Home Depot and they sell 6"sq. animal wire.  Its 6ft in height and comes in various lengths  Works great but you may need to buy a good pair of nippers to customize it    .:joint4:


----------



## giggy

hello everybody. gotta find me some pollen, my two boys showed pistils last night. don't know if i have time to find another male for the job. sometimes life gives you candy sometimes rocks. i feel like charley brown today.


----------



## Rosebud

So St Nick, can i do that myself? Like chicken wire? is that strong enough. I posted a thread with pic's . This sounds good. You mean wire cutters?

Bud, awesome new beginnings for you! I am happy for ya.


----------



## Keef

Rose take three poles and make U a tripod --Stand it up over the plants like a teepee frame and wrap it with chicken wire !-- Be like a big cone shaped SCROG ?
Nick I'm not sure she could cut that wire U talking about !


----------



## Keef

We problem solving here !-- Hey Rose can U just tie off to the tomato cages and the limbs and just pull the limbs back down !--


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> I'm picking up **** outside in the back yard, you know the tiny back yard with three dogs? LOL  Thank goodness it isn't in the house, i would ask bud to take his wheeledchair bottom over there and pick it up.
> Keef, nice of you to say i am strong. I am dying here. LOL.. My legs hurt from pulling weeds bent over...my arms hurt from carrying too heavy of stuff.. BUT it is getting done, and I am doing it with a happy heart. LOL
> I need help you guys.
> what can i go buy at HDepot that I can fence my plants in easy to Lst the heck of them. I need a cage that I can maneuver.   Help please?  I need 5 of them for now.



I pick up the **** outside every day, lol. My dogs eat ****, well 2 out of 3. So I clean it up every day so they can't eat it.


----------



## Rosebud

Me too umbra.. me too. i don't like picking it up though, does it make you cry?


----------



## Keef

I don't understand the crying Rose !-- I squeeze ? -- It opens up !--I let go it closes !--Drop it it a bucket and dump the bucket ! 

View attachment 20170706_114313.jpg


----------



## Keef

Not that I use it much !-- Sweep the **** off the back patio and done !--I have been told  I have low cleaning standards !-- Just might be true !
Giggy I ain't ignoring U !-- I got my boys but no pollen !-- Bud U got any ?


----------



## Kraven

Mid day break. Good to see you Budlight. Rose hang in there.


----------



## St_Nick

I'm not paying enough attention I guess.  Yes Rose, chicken wire is not really suitable.  This stuff supports itself.  Lemme go find a pic of the stuff.  Basicly you build a fence over the plant, or around it, or whatever you need it to do.  Re-usable too.  Buy the wirecutters at the store so you get a suitable pair.  Costs a little more for the good tool but makes the job a snap.


----------



## St_Nick

Here ya go:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-4-ft-x-50-ft-14-Gauge-Welded-Wire-308302EB/205960856


----------



## St_Nick

Get these to cut it with :

http://www.homedepot.com/p/H-K-Porter-8-in-Wire-Cutters-PWC9/100174049


----------



## Keef

Nick we talking about the same wire sometimes used for concrete reinforcement ? --I been around that stuff some !-- I got a plan involving it one day !-- Up there where I'm thinking about the Stoner Ranch it rolling hills ! -- Ancient sand dunes !-- I want to make me a barrel vault grow room size pile of dirt !-- Pack to down good and cover it with that wire !-- Call the Spray Crete concrete truck and have them spray me about a 4 inch layer of concrete -- After it sets and cures  I dig the dirt out the new grow room !-- and close in the ends !-- Do it right and I can plant grass on the top and make it vanish into the landscape !-


----------



## giggy

it's called highway mesh, or that's what we iron workers call it. keef i'm talking to someone now so i may be good. the two g13 girls are in flower now but haven't been there long, i also have my last mazar and night shade going too.


----------



## St_Nick

Highway mesh is tougher then this stuff.  They use it to keep the foxes out of the hen houses around here 'cause they chew through regular chicken wire.  I been using it outside for years.  I buy it in 100' rolls.


----------



## Keef

See I thought U were talking about that heavier stuff Nick !-- I was chuckling thinking of Rose wrestling that stuff !
Giggy the Nightshade is nice and I plan to grow plenty !-- but I do like that Mazar !-- Has a light floral start with a peppery finish !-- Nice and it will slap U around !


----------



## St_Nick

Man, I been watching food comercials, never a good thing.  Wish they had a Carls Jr around here


----------



## Keef

Left over smoked CKN and sausage today !-- They said they was showers in The Vicinity -- I don't know where "The Vicinity" --is but ain't none around here !-- Hell hot out there !-- A shower would be nice !


----------



## WoodHippy

giggy you gonna hit g13hp with it. Hope you get some fire.  I am not sure what I will use it on except it's own kind. I might try one or 2 and grow them out and see.


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> hello everybody. gotta find me some pollen, my two boys showed pistils last night. don't know if i have time to find another male for the job. sometimes life gives you candy sometimes rocks. i feel like charley brown today.



 What kind of Pollen are you looking for I might have some  and how fast do you need it


----------



## Keef

Hippy-- Giggy been on a quest for a male '88g13 !-- He got something in mind! -- If he finds it I hope he hits that Mazar with it too !--Or send me some pollen and I'll breed it to my Mazar !
Giggy I got that Nightshade and Mazar cloned if U lose them or find some pollen at the wrong time we can use my girls !-- I know that was the father of the Tranquil  Elephantizer I lost--( The slow motion love potion as it's  also called) !-- That was da bomb ! -- I lost her but she left me that Blue T.E. girl fathered by B.B.King !-- I would hit her with that '88 G13 hp in a minute !-- Give her another dose of that stuff !-- One day I gotta get that Snow Lotus !-- She like one them super moms!


----------



## Keef

Waiting on the UPS man to bring me a lawnmower !-- I love living in these times !-- Don't have to go haul it out the store --Come home and unload it ? -- He just bring it to my front door !-- Dat dude done hauled some heavy stuff to my door !-- I don't think he likes me much !-- I'm O.K. with that !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef What I got is this  http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Strawberry_Daiquiri/Sure_Fire_Seeds/  I will collect you some to.


----------



## Keef

What U thinking Hippy ? -- U want me to hit my Strawberry with it ? -- Sounds tasty !-- U bet !-- I share the seed with U !--Umbra's  Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel is a trich factory too !-- Sounds like just the thing for that Blue T.E. !-- Let's do it !-- I got one in early bloom right now !--A Strawberry hash plant ? --I can dig that !


----------



## Keef

I need a breeding box !-- I need to get proficient at making fem seed !


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Man, I been watching food comercials, never a good thing.  Wish they had a Carls Jr around here



Ha, Ha the stuff looks better than it is. I have to drive 20 miles or so to go, and so not worth the trip. The best fast food burger out here, in my opinion, is IN and OUT burger. No commercials, no hype.


----------



## WoodHippy

He is just to the point I am sure it not a girl. Strawberry hash plant. Sound good to me.


----------



## WoodHippy

My son took us to In and Out in Texas. Simple Menu, Good Food.


----------



## giggy

yes the two female 88g13hp, a night shade and a mazar all need to have babies. i almost got sick when i found pistils on the two boys. i'm gonna keep them a few more days to make sure but i figure they are gonna die. with the night shade and the mazar they are still seedlings so i still got a little time but the g13's one been in around two weeks and the other about a week. they are older plants so they wont take long and they will be off to the races. i'm gonna pop some temple x bpu so i can get another male to hit the night shade and mazar with as well. 

keef i got something that is crossed with your te but i can't remember what it is. stuff i forgot about is cheech wizard x bpu (i think) and trips x bpu. i need to dig my box out. seems like i got some killing fields too.


----------



## giggy

cheap and good is rally's/checkers which are the same.


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> yes the two female 88g13hp, a night shade and a mazar all need to have babies. i almost got sick when i found pistils on the two boys. i'm gonna keep them a few more days to make sure but i figure they are gonna die. with the night shade and the mazar they are still seedlings so i still got a little time but the g13's one been in around two weeks and the other about a week. they are older plants so they wont take long and they will be off to the races. i'm gonna pop some temple x bpu so i can get another male to hit the night shade and mazar with as well.
> 
> keef i got something that is crossed with your te but i can't remember what it is. stuff i forgot about is cheech wizard x bpu (i think) and trips x bpu. i need to dig my box out. seems like i got some killing fields too.



 Cheech Wizard x grand daddy haze


----------



## Keef

It ain't enough for Nick to start talking about Carl's Jr. !-- Now Rally's and Checkers !-- Ya'll hurting me !-- We got Dairy Queen ? -- U wouldn't know about that !-- It's a Texas thing like Lone Star beer !-- but My heart been wanting one them Shlotzsky's or a Muffalatta from New Orleans ? -- Wait a Crawfish Po-Boy !-- 
I hate U people !


----------



## Keef

I should kept that one !-- I sent Giggy some nice stuff !-- Umbra sent me more than I could possibly plant so I sent ya'll lots that I didn't keep !-- From now on I ain't getting off seed till I got my girl !-- Nope don't regret it a bit !-- Giggy has sent me some fine stuff too !-- Cuz I got that Mazar and Nightshade cloned and working U ever need one for your work we can do that !


----------



## Keef

Somebody say Temple-x-BPU ?

Then there's  this other thing !-- P.P. stands for --Something? 

View attachment 20170706_151241-1.jpg


View attachment 20170706_151340-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

This could be all kinds of fun. I love Pheno hunting. Got me a set of Yeah Buddy Plants 1 tall  and lanky wide leafs. 2 Short and Bushy skinny leafs. Looks like both girls. Be interesting flowering them out.  Dairy Queen has been around these parts for a long time. Thanks Keef Now I want a Alligator Po-Bo. Some of that spicy what ever sauce it is.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Hippy !-- Sauce Picante !-- I don't spell French help me Umbra ! -- I do love me a New Orleans Po-Boy !-- Some pop corn crawfish and some roumalade dressing as a dip !-- Help the brother spell check !-- That's  it when is Lobster and Shrimp Fest at Red Lobster ? -- I wonder if they serve those Bourbon street steaks !-- Medium rare please !-- Stop it !-- I hate U people !


----------



## giggy

we have dq here too but you can't get a steak finger basket here.

that's it umbra.

i was trying to do a clone rotation but i just don't have the room. once i get these done i have some cdb stuff that a rose of a lady sent me that needs bx'ed. i have some more stuff coming that will need bx'ed so i can play green santa. let me get everything here and i'll let yall know what it is.


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick, i think that is what i need. It is only 4 ' high, but i would like to keep these plants under 6" this year.  So i just cut it and it is heavy enough to stand on it's own? I make a circle around the plants? I can do that. THANK YOU very much. Thank you too keef.


----------



## umbra

We have DQ in Cali and A&W. Back in NJ, there were a couple of places I liked to hang out and eat. 1 had these oyster po' boy and Cuban sandwiches. Another was BYOB, so we would bring a cooler filled with beer and eat and drink for 3 or 4 hours. Clams, U peel shrimp, and lobster. Another was a Barbeque, lol. Literally in the middle of nowhere, the guy won cookoff in Kanas City and Memphis. Nothing fancy, paper napkins, plastic eating utensils, ect.


----------



## Keef

Hope it works for U Rose !-- I'm hoping U breed some high CBD seed !-- If U do I'm be trying to hustle me some !-- I got all this dank and no CBD !-- It's just wrong I say  !-- Hippy gonna send me some Strawberry Daiquiri pollen this time I'll intentionally breed it to your Purple Haze -- Then cross the 2 crosses !-- Looks like I'm after a Purple Strawberry ? -- I didn't plan this but why not ?


----------



## Keef

My sperm donor went to jail (one of many times) when he got caught selling draft beer in milk jugs out a drive thru window !


----------



## St_Nick

There you go Rose. Yup, it stands on its own and then if your plant gets california big you can add more rings around her.  It also comes in a 6" square type that I prefer but that was the first one I came upon.


----------



## WoodHippy

Here is a flowering Female with genetics of my male. Grower from another site named Vic 

View attachment vicsd762017.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Thats a purty plant right there


----------



## Keef

Nice Hippy !--
Just found out D.D. be home in 3 days !-- I should really clean some fore I get in trouble again ?- I don't know ?- I can take heat pretty good !-- I got experience at being in trouble !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm single so I only have to clean when I get company.  Here lately that hasn't been often enough


----------



## DirtyDiana

We're down 3 nurses at night, so everyone is working extra.  I'm the only one who hasn't yet so the boss hit me up this morning!  Had to comply for the sake of the job!  Coffee & a toke, that should help!    Ahhhh....  Nurse Larry, my friend! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1491053451230.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Keef, you better clean that house!  Those dogs better be looking good too!  No weeds in the front yard!  Did I forget anything?


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- To bring me a scooter !


----------



## Keef

I need to ride !-- The Princess Scooter Dog  demands it !

Rose don't make any references to this European trip !-- My tongue is bleeding I been biting on it so hard !
I know ! --If U don't have anything good to say don't say nothing !-- I'm trying hard !---but I can't say nothing !


----------



## Kraven

Man yes I&O is the stuff.

Made a fresh home made sauce with the rest of the tomatoes and now getting ready to have a nice salad and spaghetti dinner with the wife while the trimmers finish up for the day. Hope everyone's day went well.


----------



## Kraven

Thats why i retired DD. it just pisses me off to see you working short....the patients deserve better.


----------



## Keef

Sucks Kraven and U know better than most around here !-- Then the patient complains because the Nurse didn't spend enough time with them !-- Gonna only get worse as they roll back wages and regulations so corporate can make that dollar !-- That is for the few who will have health care insurance !-- The local reporter said we all Americans why can't we just work out a compromise ? -- The man say we can do that !-- Just as soon as he and his are gone !-- Made me choke on a Frito! -- Coulda died !


----------



## St_Nick

My ex was a nurse so I can really sympathize with you D.D.  Get out before your back goes


----------



## Keef

Full belly !-- Smoky mind ? -All is well !-- My face has really improved since last night !-- When I was lamenting the lack of contact and some kind of organization for whatever local growers there are around here last night ? --I want to make it clear it has nothing to do with locating the best growers around here and sewing up the top end supply before the law changes !-- I am not that kind of guy !-- O.K. !-Yes I am ! but I lack a certain skill set that is required for such a thing !-- Might be something to think about though ?-- If there are none or few growers round here ? -- I get to teach ?-- Be like getting called up to the big leagues from "Group W"? -- Good Times !--


----------



## Keef

Nick I know this old cripple who be working on that fast as the weed will grow !--Lordy replacing that high dollar salary gonna take some ..... Whatever it takes ! --


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I am not as Old as some here. (1971)  But I sure Understand the "Group W" Bench. It is a Thanksgiving Tradition to to listen to Alice Restaurant. I would be on the W bench. Been that way most my Life.


----------



## WoodHippy

And I was raised Right, IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 I Remember it from a early age.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4


----------



## Keef

Hippy a community needs people of all ages !-- Don't get any older any faster than U have to !-- That's why I like Yard Dog ! -- For a young whipped snapper ? --He alright !-- I'm keep my old a** alive until they find the cure for aging !-- One day I plan to sit around telling people what it's like to get old ! -- Maybe have my 35 year old body back ? -- I could live with that !-- Yes I'm old dammit !-- In 1970 I was watch the names of graduates kill grow on that "Wall of Honor " or whatever they called it !-- Names of those killed in Vietnam! --We still had the draft !-- U weren't in the top 10% of a high school class or daddy couldn't afford to buy U a 
one of  those coveted college positions guess what ? -- That wasn't gonna be me !-- 1973 I graduated high school and volunteered for the draft that was temporarily suspended !-- Instead of the jungle they turned ole Keef into a military policeman and sent me up there on the border with North Korea for a year !--Longest party I ever been to !--  Came back with a whole new plan !--


----------



## umbra

just got robbed at gunpoint......F!


----------



## Keef

Umbra I don't know what to say !-- U O.K. ? -- Everything else can get replaced !-- I got get some of those new silver dollar size tags to track anything on your smart phone !-- This could happen to any of us !-- I need some them tags cause I will come see U if U take my stuff !-- Nephew taught me this lesson! - What all did they get Cuz ?


----------



## umbra

4 lbs of gt


----------



## WoodHippy

Umbra Do you carry self protection. Hippy leaves the house with a Kel Tec PF9 with Armalaser, HIPPY Do Not Play. Hope You OK Bro.


----------



## WoodHippy

F That Hippy Start a War over That. Might not be Pretty. umbra Sorry Bro.


----------



## Keef

Ten grand plus ?-- Dam ! -- I need the farm !-- I can secure a rural place anything like that happens here I go to jail !-- This a dangerous "Hobby" we got here !-- Better to be judged by 12  than carried by 6 !
Sorry Cuz !-- Wish there was something I could do but I don't even have half that on hand !--Less than that !
I'm need game cams or the like and some them tracking chips ! -- U take my stuff and I know it !-- I'm not going to the law !-- I'm come see U about 3 in the morning and I am gonna bring hell with me !


----------



## Keef

So U want to be a peace loving-- trusting-- flowers in your hair -- pot farmer ?-- Sorry but it ain't like that ! 
Makes me angry because it could have just as easy have been me !


----------



## umbra

If I had a gun, i'd be in jail


----------



## Keef

Any body can be had if U study them long enough to find a weakness !-- No matter how well prepared U are !-- I'm glad U still alive !- Some will kill for a lot less than that !


----------



## GhostFacepurp

Very nice work Dude!&#128077;GFP

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Rose time to break the rules I need an IPO !-- Wait there's  this other way !-- Let me make a call ! -- Eat sheet and die Beech !


----------



## Keef

I be back later !-- I got work to do !--


----------



## Keef

Got it !-- Sleep well GFP someone be around soon to settle the score !


----------



## Keef

O.F.C. seems what happened to Umbra was an inside job !-- Maybe not intentional but still an inside job !-- 
Just a matter of time and I could give U a name !-- We don't need to wonder about this or freak out !-- Ain't nobody beeen watching the O.F.C. and tracked Umbra down just to rob him !-- Almost the opposite! -- They knew where he lived --That he was a pot farmer and that he hung out here !-- Kinda narrows it down !- How many people know that about the rest of U ? ---I venture not many !


----------



## Keef

Umbra Facebook is a wonderful thing !-- People do like thier pics !-- Whoever knew where U live --That U grew weed and that U hung out here --Look at thier friends on Facebook and guess what U gonna find ?--
U want me to make the call or U want to take care of this yourself ?


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's  do this thing !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Wow, so sorry Umbra! So glad you're alive. That's just awful tho. Surely this is someone you may know, whether directly or by association with someone else. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, my god are you ok? Oh man, that is horrible. By gunpoint? hs, i am so sorry. Seems a good time to tell you I love ya, and can i do anything for you? I am so sorry. Could it be the couple years ago rippers that came back?  I hope you are ok.


----------



## Keef

Morning girls !-- We working on it ! -- It wasn't random ! - Still smoking on my pipe Iike a steam engine and got a load of caps on board and still the rage rises !


----------



## Keef

It is hard to cook for one so I been talking to D.D. about ordering me a case of MREs --U know the military meals ? -- Meals Ready to Eat !-- 24 complete  meals and each case comes with a couple chemical heaters -- Easy and fast hot meals ! -- Weed must be giving me the munchies ?


----------



## yarddog

its 99% always some one that knows you.  
i suggest you start carrying, and be proficient with handling it. i know my weapons better than i know my wife. 
wifey gave me backup last week with her pistol. had some hood rats thinking about setting their dog loose in my yard to attack my pit. they thought about the long haired white boy with a pipe in his hand, then they saw Boss Lady off to the side with a .40 cal.
I love that girl. lol


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- Sounds like U need to move !-- I love the beach house but it would be hard to defend !-- Lots around here are not very big !-- That's why I'm wanting that Stoner Ranch !-- Old school and new school security combined ? -- U wouldn't want to be coming around uninvited !-- Someone just got my order of a gun I been wanting approved !-A pair of them !-- and another barrel for my street sweeper !


----------



## umbra

I almost brought a gun but didn't think I would need it with my sons friend. This wasn't at my house, my son's friend's house. Didn't sleep very well last night. I gave my son a week to make this right, then I sell his truck and his buddy's truck. I will make my son give me his paycheck until it is paid off.


----------



## Keef

Sorry Umbra !-- Sometimes I wonder why pot farmers are mostly paranoid loners and other times I know exactly why !-- I don't know of anything any of us can do unless U want to go thru social media and get us a pic and/or  address ? -- I'm not talking call the law !-- I'm talking shallow hole ?


----------



## Keef

I used to wonder what was the price of life ?-- Down here in South Texas ? -That would be about $100 !


----------



## Keef

I need to write a book about the history of the O.F.C. !-- Wait !-- It's already written !-- That's  what happens when I get this high !-- I should probably do some pharming !-- D.D. say more Strawberry Desiel please !-- It's what I do !--


----------



## Keef

That thing where people hide thier name when online ? -- Might not be such a good idea !-- People might start wondering why U doing it ?


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> That thing where people hide thier name when online ? -- Might not be such a good idea !-- People might start wondering why U doing it ?



 I'll be honest I don't like it when people  hide just goes to show there obviously shady  because there is no reason to hide from anyone on here


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud !-- Makes U wonder don't it ? -- How goes the move?


----------



## Keef

Hey Bud those seed should be there soon !-- I'll feel better when I know they got there !--


----------



## giggy

i don't want yall hating on me so i'm not invisible anymore. umbra like i said at the other site, glad your safe brother. peace


----------



## Keef

Giggy I ain't hating at U !-- Used to be when U saw more numbers than name there was only one !-- A man want to inspect his site he got that right !-- Now U never know !-- I mean it does amuse me that RR likes to hide and watch !-- I guess he wants to make sure I don't go too far outside the lines politically ! -- Says he wants to hang around and see the site fall ! -- MP more tolerant than me but it's  not my site ! 
Giggy U ever run into Bozo over there?  -- If U do tell him I said hello !


----------



## giggy

keef i know you wasn't but i want to keep it that way. i even hide on facebook. i'm not into the political chat, so sometimes i don't post because of it all it ever does is piss people off. yes i see bozo and will tell him you said hello.


----------



## Keef

Understood Cuz !
I'm being real reserved today about that subject !-- Truth will come out eventually and if I'm wrong I'll offer my sincerest apologies and admit how wrong I was ! --


----------



## Keef

U also gotta understand I don't see this as politics !-- This is about the fate of the free world !-- Trying to suppress the free press and discredit the intelligence service is what dictators of history have done as they consolidate power !-- That alarms me !-- Should alarm all !-- Unless U own the Coal mine and that era is dying or  belong to the privileged class who stand to make a fortune !-- The rest of us don't matter unless we scream loud enough and refuse to be bullied by the few ! --


----------



## Keef

I mean that old paper say-- "We The People" !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef I have cream of the crop cbd strains. I got three i have always wanted. They came from oregon, None are as good as Umbra's Valentine X.  That stuff is what you want.. Well, i haven't tried the ones outside yet... But valentine is in a class by itself.  I am hoping i can make seeds and share.


----------



## Keef

Rose I could use some high CBD weed right about now !-- We got unstable pressure some showers and my face ain't liking it !-- I got plenty high THC weed and I know it all got a little CBD in it but I think adding some more might help me better !-- If U manage to breed some seed I'd love to have some !-- Umbra got stuff to deal with and I'm in no hurry !-- If it was an emergency then I'd order some ! - I be fine !-- I got some rooted Bubba's Momma cuts !-- Pretty much sacrificed the original -I'll get a little taste but I got my cuts so she locked in ! -- Think I better take some sinus medicine and some more caps !


----------



## Keef

Umbra so if a week goes by and this ain't made right ?-- U give Ole Keef maybe a name -address or something ? -- The son's buddy would work just fine !-- He'll talk !- O.K. a week then my turn ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks got a new Grandbaby today. Guess who took another week of vacation. Stay safe peeps living in a hotel for few days.


----------



## Keef

Congratulations Hippy !-- Grandpa?  -- I think that kinda locks in that "Old Fart" part ! -- Plus every week U don't got to work is one more week U don't have to work !-- Wait does this mean there will be a potato chips shortage ?-- Cause I like some chips !


----------



## Keef

Happy Days !-- D.D. just let me know she found a seed in her Purple Haze !-- It be fathered by Bud's Strawberry Rhino !-- Is fate gonna give me a Purple Strawberry ? -- Or am I gonna have to drag it out kicking and screaming ? -- D.D. want a Purple Strawberry so D.D. get a Purple Strawberry !


----------



## umbra

Woody, congratz


----------



## Rosebud

YES, congratulations on the grand baby... enjoy.

good night all. Good night DD.  Good night Umbra.


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Folks. No. 11 . Going take other g kids with us. Extra week. Hippy Good


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. hippy congrats on the new grand kid. i got two that was pretty much raised by the wife and i. don't know what i would do without them but i sometimes i don't know what to do with them. well i believe it's wake and bake time folks, had my bowl and now having my joe.


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone.


----------



## Kraven

Mornin peeps :48:


----------



## Rosebud

good morning, Giggy, the next is a dozen. wow. We don't have any grandkids.. Our son isn't married and our daughter and son in law decided no kids.  Enjoy those kids! They are lucky to have a good grandpa and grandma.

So it is just hotter than heck here. Hard to grow pot in 103 and no humidity, but I am up for the challenge. 
Still so thankful Umbra is ok.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Good morning OFC!  This funny about sums up my morning!   Thought it was night time!  Been working too many nights!  Umbra, glad you're still with us buddy! Working on a good high right now with some "Purple Haze!" 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499129668383.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning umbra, kraven, rose and dd.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning giggy.


----------



## umbra

morning giggy. I don't like being in a pissy mode. So I decided to pop some more beans, lol.
snowhigh's blackstar
Bodhi's more cowbell
my cheese x blues
franchise genetics orange dot
tuff nutt's Jane Doe
face on fire og bx1
sun maiden
sour punch
krome's white triangle


----------



## Rosebud

face on fire? woa  On my way to home depot to get caging.  and wire cutters maybe. Thank you guys.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone,  and congrats on the grandbaby. 

Guess what I been up to? 

View attachment 20170708_121905.jpg


View attachment 20170708_122244.jpg


View attachment 20170708_122431.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looking good man, how did it taste ?


----------



## St_Nick

The things we Hillbillies will do with free time and a little extra bud.


----------



## St_Nick

I'll let you know gotta  find my torch


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- I was at church !-- U can call home and ask my wife !

Let me hit that Nick ?- Might be poison I'll test it for U !--Just looking out for U Cuz !

Umbra sounds like a fine line up to me !

Hey Rose-- Giggy anyone else I missed !- - I was at church !


----------



## St_Nick

Wow!  First time I ever pulled a live bud off the plant and rosin-d it.  My garden would be in trouble if I had my hydraulic press.:holysheep::headbang2:


----------



## Keef

At first I thought that last pic was a dead rat Nick !---Before I could focus enough to read !-- My first thought was that crazy old fart on a rat killing rampage !-- -I wonder if Harley is helping ?-- Then I read the caption !
That's  different !-- Looks kinda like a wet dead rat !


----------



## umbra

LOL it does


----------



## St_Nick

You guys are killing me!  Naah, it was a little bottom bud I knocked off last night while watering.  Bout the size of a quarter.


----------



## Keef

Nick so how is Harley's kitten doing ?


----------



## St_Nick

I had a good line for ya Kraven but then I hit that dab and lost my mind!  
Tastes like "Sweet cherry wine,,so very fine..   tommy james.

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick so how is Harley's kitten doing ?




Harley's kitten has a new home! A little girl just had to have it.  Thank you thank you little girl.  Harley seems depressed.


----------



## Keef

Poor heart broken Harley !-- So Nick already thinking about getting building him a press ?


----------



## Keef

My normal routine had to be interrupted this morning so I'm behind !-- More coffee and U know I got some Kief in a bucket back there ? -- -Got 4 - OO caps of decarbed B.B. King bud  in my belly with some coconut oil !--  I'll catch up fast !--Let me get that Kief! --  I'll be back !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah, but I just want the heating elements and the controller. I got the rest.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Yeah, but I just want the heating elements and the controller. I got the rest.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVA23CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Kraven

Doesn't he need a heat sink too Umbra, unless I missed it?


----------



## Keef

Why all the freaks end up at my house ? -- U know this ain't right ? 

View attachment 20170708_132727-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm use 2 travel Irons and a bar clamp for now and they got dials ( a controller ) to set heat !-- I got some whittling to do !-( 2-x-6 to cradle lower iron )-and a secure way to fasten upper iron !--( pretty much the same thing ) -- Then attach securely to the bar clamp !--
It would all be much easier with some fiberglass casting tape Kraven !-- Do they sell any kind of similar item commercially !-- If they do ? - I build a bar clamp Rosen Press in about 10 minutes !-- Love that orthopedic casting tape !


----------



## Kraven

https://www.orthotape.com/short_arm_cast.asp


----------



## Keef

Too rich for my blood Kraven !-- Maybe I just get some resin and burlap and make my own ? -- Maybe I use some wood who knows till his stoned a** get up and do it ?-- Looks like we got storms moving in !


----------



## Keef

Fresh Basil off the grocery store shelf ? -- Yep !--I can clone it !-- Been thinking about taking a tour of the botanical garden !-- Wonder if they let U carry a bag ? 

View attachment 20170708_174412-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

you would be dangerous in the public gardens Keef, good job.  This is a video that i have watched a bunch of times and this is how i hope to grow this summer, not that tall though.

HTTPS://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxGfxlb6QHk&t=1s


----------



## Rosebud

I got the wire, thanks guys. Bud says he has wire cutters.  When it cools down at dawn i will go out there and make 9.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Keef

I would know that as goat wire !-- U got this Rose I thought it was heavier duty !-- Lean them over and tie them down--Bamboo and twist ties !-- !-- Yep !-- Whatever works for U !


----------



## Keef

This ain't working for me !-- I'm need a more indica leaning tomato ! 

View attachment 20170708_182306-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks. Going home to check plants. Leave Monday for TX. Going to see this girl. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499559574231.jpg


----------



## Keef

Gotta love'm

I been watching the news !-- I should go now !-- No telling what I will say !- -- That was Shameful !-- Out !


----------



## umbra

Woody have a safe trip


----------



## Rosebud

OH MY GOSH!!what a beauty.


----------



## St_Nick

Enjoy your trip and the new grandkid. 

Decisions decisions. 

View attachment 20170708_223239.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I been working on that big big ole doobie all day


----------



## ness

Morning OFC. Day is just starting.  Yesterday, I put out Rose's 2 NL, Keef's Master Kush, Bubblicious and a US.  The White Widow didn't make it.  But, I have a clone of a clone that is hanging in there.

Umbra, sorry to hear that you got rob.  F***ing A.  That really S***s.  

Miss smoking with you peeps. so, I drop in for a Wake and Bake.  :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Do your duty !-- Weed ain't smoking itself !-- Wake and Bake !
Hey Ness !-- I always miss U when U out a couple days !-- I think that was a feminized White Widow seed that came from Giggy to me to U !-- I got one from him that I wanted to run beside my old Widow but I keep almost killing it !-- As for clones ? - -I been cloning my Widow for 4 years next month !-- Cloning -clones from clones from clones over and over !-- It ain't all gravy !-- Yesterday I had to kill 3 outta 3 Temple -x- BPU I was sexing --All boys ! - I guess my run on getting girls is over !--


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW....
Ness, Keef, let's fire one up...:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning Cane !--Burn one ? -- It's  what I do !-- Need to get my a** up and straighten up some !--D.D. be home tomorrow !


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Good morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW....
> Ness, Keef, let's fire one up...:48:


:48:I've been wait to take a Hit.  I'm in.


----------



## ness

Keef, I didn't read all the post, to caught up.  Did you get your scooter?  I want to get pictures of the girls out side, I'm trying to charge my cam. battery, it just doesn't want to charge.  Brand new cam to.  Time to save for another one.  Ya, I got 5 girls outside US, Keef Bubblicius, and Master Kush and Rose's NL (2).  If they all make it, I will have a good supply of W. to last me until my next grow come in.  And, that will be Woody's Strawberry Dacoir. and Ladyburn 1974.  The seeds popped and now are in dirt. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Good for U Ness !-- I'm about half way thru getting my rotation back up and running !-- U should get U one these smart phones !-- I don't have a camera and I don't even use my PC anymore !-- Phone does it all !
I got some farming to do but the dogs be holding me down ! 

View attachment 20170709_092330-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Whew, the nephew may have given me a case of the grunge....or it's the final kicks of being benzo free after 20+ years....today is day 5 clean and it's as rough as i expected, I figure two more weeks of intense experiences and then it should start being much more manageable.....90 day taper down still didn't really prevent the shock of no Benzo's....body has to make a u turn now and get it's chemicals right ......fun!


----------



## Keef

They don't help with the pharming at all !-- I been trying ingredients to decide what to let go --I got too many varieties !-- Some I got an intense interest in and ain't a lesser one in the bunch but I got some favs !-- Lately been into this Snow Desiel-- Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel --Nurse Larry -- Mazar and Nightshade coming on strong and my Widow is always nice !-- White Indica is a steady stand by !-- I get D.D. to help me decide !-- Goodness knows she got a fine selection to choose from !-- I know she gonna go shopping thru the jars !-- She gotta see what I put up since she left !- That's  my girl !-- She do what she watched to do !
Last time she was in she dumped out a quart jar to weigh it !-- She say I got more than I thought !- U know I need a back up light ? -- Bet I get one !


----------



## Keef

My sympathy Kraven !-- Never been thru Benzo withdrawals but if it anything like morphine withdrawals I feel for U !-- That sheet is bad !-- Hard on the body and the mind !-- Stay on those edibles !-- Large doses !


----------



## umbra

Good morning peeps, that don't include shadowman douche bag! retart


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra I just got thru watching Good Morning America and Meet the Press -I had a political rant all lined up ! -- U come in all angry and steal my thunder !-- Let'm hide !-- We get plenty guest who are hidden !-- Morning nice people!-- Come by say hello and join the community -- Umbra I'm thinking about trying some those lemon crosses U sent !--I tried 4 Oregon Lemon when they got here and they were too young to germ yet !--  They been in the fridge aging !-- I might get a couple out and see if they germ !


----------



## umbra

I have some I'm try to germ and having the same issue


----------



## Keef

It happens sometimes Cuz !-- I'm good !-- I got a fine lady Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate !-- Had 3 Temple -x-BPU all boys !-- Not a problem !- Got one more to sex and got some more seed !- The BOC and the KL didn't want to cooperate and give me MY cuts so I got the base of each back in veg !- I I'll have my cuts !


----------



## Keef

Midget Snow Desiel ? -- Why do I grow midgets ? --It pleases me and if I can rock midgets ? -- I can rock giants !--They all the same plant !--  My time comes ! 

View attachment 20170709_105822-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Midget Purple Haze ? --I don't care !-- I do what I want ! 

View attachment 20170709_111214-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

you should see what a 4' snowdiesel looks like


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning. 

Kraven, keep up the fight. I had a one-day hydrocodone habit for five years. went to pot instead, but it took a very long time, I took crumbs for a few days.  You are very strong. You can do it, but is there any way to make it easier? Benzos, is that speed?

I just did one cage, took me over an hour.. now i am too hot and done outside for the day.
My neighbor texted me and asked if she could work in my front yard this morning. She is my age and loves the heat. So here i sit talking to my peeps and she is weeding.  this may cost me some pot. my pleasure.

Keef i am about to watch those shows... Umbra, i still am kinda shaking for you. How are you doing? Are you able to sleep?


----------



## Keef

Rose let her help !-- U ain't superwoman !-- Take care of what has to happen now and U have to rest sometimes or U won't be able to do anything !

Got some seed wet !--
 Lemon Larry -x- Lemon Thai -x-Oregon Lemon 
Squish -x-Oregon Lemon 
SR 91 --( my one and only seed )
Also some Sweet Bite Peppers to aero !
I'm getting to be like Old McDonald had a farm -- EIEIO ?--Is it against the law to SCROG a tomato ? -- I gotta do something !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Kraven, keep up the fight. I had a one-day hydrocodone habit for five years. went to pot instead, but it took a very long time, I took crumbs for a few days.  You are very strong. You can do it, but is there any way to make it easier? Benzos, is that speed?
> 
> I just did one cage, took me over an hour.. now i am too hot and done outside for the day.
> My neighbor texted me and asked if she could work in my front yard this morning. She is my age and loves the heat. So here i sit talking to my peeps and she is weeding.  this may cost me some pot. my pleasure.
> 
> Keef i am about to watch those shows... Umbra, i still am kinda shaking for you. How are you doing? Are you able to sleep?



Friday night was bad. I ate 2 rso caps, 2 valium, and drank some cold medicine and still had a hard time sleeping. Last night was not as bad. My son slept some place else. Hard not to keep a loaded gun nearby. The whole trust thing hard to get over.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Kraven, I hope you get to feeling better soon.  I just came back in from outside.  Mj is weeping a little because of all the rain yesterday.  I had to stake them all up.  Now, they have support.  Took some picture, but the light wasn't right.  They didn't come out to good.  Anyways, I use a old disk and it will not down load the pictures.  I'll go back out around 5:30 or 6:00pm.  And, I'll try another disk.  It could be my camera to it not working right.


----------



## ness

Umbra that must be hard to deal with.  Sure he'll gets his.  That just isn't right.  People you can trust anyone.  I had to deal with mistrust in the pass.  Where were the dogs?  Do you have one or more?


----------



## Keef

O.K. Umbra !-- It's a family thing but the one came on here under the name GhostFacePurp who I assume was the gunman to compliment U on your work ?--- Him I want !-- I know a Dog out there wants to hunt !-- Give me a place to start !-- He a blood hound !-- Dogs of War --Vets and stuff ?-- Dam ! --Some of them like this kinda sheet !


----------



## ness

Keef, Do, you, have any Skunk?  What about a Lemon and a Skunk mixes.  I have been thinking.  I'm going to make seeds in the future.  Yes, I'm going to learn how to make seeds.  The Aurora Indica is just about out.  Broke into one last jar.  But, it's the biggest jar, I kept it for last.  I might have to go dry for awhile.  But, that is O:K.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

No Ness !-- The Skunk and stink stuff that screams "growing weed here"-Ain't for me !- Some of the guys got big carbon air filters but not me !-- Everything here got to move to the Stoner Ranch one day soon and I got to paint inside and out !-- Got some hard wood flooring to install too !-- They putting in a big refinery and some other big employers in the area and my property value keeps going up !-- Not really looking to sell but I could be convinced if the money was right !-- I do like to get paid !
No Ness haven't replaced the scooter yet but we looking !-- I needs to ride !


----------



## umbra

Not sure what to say about GFP. I read all 5 posts by GFP. Just a troll, nothing to do with it.


----------



## Keef

Good way to end up dead !-- I'm just barely computer literate but I do know some people who know how to do stuff with a computer and to a computer !


----------



## mrcane

Just gave my neighbor the last four clones I had going...headed back East for a awhile to settle the parents estate..will be burying  them at the same time "tough one" :48:


----------



## Keef

Best Wishes Cane !-- U need anything when U get back just say the word !-- We can find U some seed !


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> you should see what a 4' snowdiesel looks like


Don't do it Keef, Just spent 4 hr trimming a 4 ft B.B. King. Got to feed and water, Then load the truck. Found Pollen in the making on BB while trimming. My Outside Guy for sure is a Boy. Just starting to grow balls. Hope he don't let lose till I get back later this week.


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> Best Wishes Cane !-- U need anything when U get back just say the word !-- We can find U some seed !



Thanks Cuz,  Will be heading back around the 25th man it's going to be hot....And I will be cleaning out a 100 yr old family  home full of antiques ect....


----------



## umbra

mrcane said:


> Just gave my neighbor the last four clones I had going...headed back East for a awhile to settle the parents estate..will be burying  them at the same time "tough one" :48:



Good luck mrcane. If you need anything let us know. OFC is a good group to have your back.


----------



## Keef

Not doing it yet Hippy !-- When it's time for a 4 ft. Snow Desiel I knows how to do it !-- How long U comfortable  leaving the plants ? -- I'm still trying to figure out how to buy the Stoner Ranch before I sell this place !--If I sell this place ?-- The pharm need to be somewhere else !-- Sooner or later the local ordinance to give a ticket for a small amount gonna pass !-- When it does I want to put Hash oil carts on the street !-- Don't look at me that way ? -- Ain't hurting my feelings !-- Back in the day I supplied 3 dealers -- Be better if they just lifted the law but I got experience at this !-- D.D. be holding the brother back !


----------



## Kraven

Best wishes Cane. Thanks Rose...Benzo's are Benzodiazepines, sometimes called "benzos", are a class of psychoactive drugs whose core chemical structure is the fusion of a benzene ring and a diazepine ring. They control serotonin in the brain and it takes the body a good while to start getting the chemistry right again.....no sleep, feel weird, ptsd is all up now just a really tough time....but it will pass and i am deep into a few dabs an hour and feeling no pain really.





Drugs in class: Diazepam, Alprazolam, Clonazepam, Lorazepam


----------



## mrcane

Racoon been after my chickens gotta go Finnish putting up a hot wire and juice his A$$..


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, Klonopin? Took mr rb a year to get off that i think, he was on it as part of a MS cocktail. That was the worst one. I am sorry you have to do this, but you are over the worst part?

Cane, do you have help at your folks' old farm house? I hope so. God, i am sorry you have to do this. I had a good brother and one good sister that helped me.  I hope you aren't doing it alone.  Cathartic? is that a good word? You will do a lot of emotional work, but you are up for that.  I wish we could all come help you, i would love to see the house and the insides. I love old stuff. I am saddened that the "kids" 40 years olds don't want old treasures. I started antiquing when i was 20 years old.  Kids these days. LOL Please let us hear from you when you can. I am sending the best thoughts to you.


----------



## umbra

diazepam = valium. I have had it prescribed many times for seizures. It is common in bodybuilding circles because of the muscle relaxation from it. When I left my ex and moved out, my nephew disappeared from college, and so many things going on, I couldn't sleep. I took a 10mg every night to sleep for 5 years. I bought 5,000 off the internet from China. I went off cold turkey and the hardest were the vivid dreams and nightmares when I slept.


----------



## Keef

We built the home place when I was about 9 !-- Daddy and an Uncle tore down an old train station in town and we used lots of that in the house !-- The floor joist are 8"x8" -The ceiling joist and rafters are huge !- Mostly split 8x8s !-- My step dad worked us hard !-- It was the day of spare the rod --spoil the child !-- We weren't spoiled !--More like farm animals -We were worked hard but fed well and if we towed the line we  didn't get marked up much !--  Been some bad blood for a long time about that and other stuff -- I don't have anything to do with family !


----------



## Keef

I know plenty about what Benzos !-- Doctor gave me some Valrelease for awhile !-- 20 mgs. Time released Valium !
Suppose to take one a day but 2 works much better but seems the doc didn't agree ! -- It was the narcotics they pushed on me after my fall !-- Getting off morphine had to be all me !- To this day if I go to a doc and complain about face pain and tell him about my fall -- They all take an x-ray and then come in and say -- What can I give U that will help ? -- U can't tell a junkie that !-- Especially one that spent 20 years in the hospitals and knows all these drugs !-- It's a wonder I still live !


----------



## Keef

Did I ever tell U my step dad is a racist bastid ? --I was raised by a ultra right wing republican Tea Party type !-- We have differences !
Hey when I buy that Stoner Ranch -- I want some farm animals again like CKNs and stuff !-- U know how I am ? -- Brahma chickens get up to 25 lbs --50 lb Miniature cows -- regular size geese cause they will kick your a**  along with some goats and a pair of jackass !-- U won't be able to just drive up to the farm !-- U could get out and walk in but I wouldn't advise it ! -- Them animals don't know U-- they eat U up !-- If U legit I can buzz U in and U can drive safely in !


----------



## mrcane

Kraven said:


> Best wishes Cane. Thanks Rose...Benzo's are Benzodiazepines, sometimes called "benzos", are a class of psychoactive drugs whose core chemical structure is the fusion of a benzene ring and a diazepine ring. They control serotonin in the brain and it takes the body a good while to start getting the chemistry right again.....no sleep, feel weird, ptsd is all up now just a really tough time....but it will pass and i am deep into a few dabs an hour and feeling no pain really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs in class: Diazepam, Alprazolam, Clonazepam, Lorazepam



Thank You kraven......Been there with the Meds still on a couple... Please be careful weening off these drugs especially if you have been taking them for a long time....All my best, my friend.


----------



## WoodHippy

I find I can leave them 6 days. I will be back home day 6. I start to want to see them by day 4. Keef not Quite my childhood, We did have a Acre garden, I found out at 13, What store bought green beans taste like. Yuck. Many hours of weeding. Preparing and canning everything.


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, Klonopin? Took mr rb a year to get off that i think, he was on it as part of a MS cocktail. That was the worst one. I am sorry you have to do this, but you are over the worst part?
> 
> Cane, do you have help at your folks' old farm house? I hope so. God, i am sorry you have to do this. I had a good brother and one good sister that helped me.  I hope you aren't doing it alone.  Cathartic? is that a good word? You will do a lot of emotional work, but you are up for that.  I wish we could all come help you, i would love to see the house and the insides. I love old stuff. I am saddened that the "kids" 40 years olds don't want old treasures. I started antiquing when i was 20 years old.  Kids these days. LOL Please let us hear from you when you can. I am sending the best thoughts to you.



Rose. My sister's have been doing what they can, I will find some physical help when I get there.
The house is beautiful and hate to see it go. 
We also love old things and will be shipping a small container back. 
I hear you about the kids Rose  most of the grandchildren could care less about the antiques..i guess that is why the antique market is so low right now ..
Thanks for the thoughts..."Hugs"


----------



## Keef

Our garden was about that size Hippy -- Daddy didn't want any weeds in his garden !- I'm no stranger to a Hoe or 4 prong rake !-- One year we harvested 40 bushels of potatos in the rain ! -- I don't shell beans or peas anymore !- We had 2 of those 8 ft chest freezers to be refilled regularly ! -- I also don't eat animals I knew anymore !-- I raised the White Rock chickens !-- Big meat birds ! --Rabbits --always had a calf !- We got 3 day old boy calves  from the dairy for about $15 each !--I fed them out we put them in the freezer !--  I did raise a Hereford steer for the livestock show one year and did well !-- I never missed an opportunity to thank my father for working my a** off in that garden !-- I tell him thanks to him I can grow weed !-- He just really hates that !--


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> Kraven, Klonopin? Took mr rb a year to get off that i think, he was on it as part of a MS cocktail. That was the worst one. I am sorry you have to do this, but you are over the worst part?





umbra said:


> I went off cold turkey and the hardest were the vivid dreams and nightmares when I slept.





mrcane said:


> Thank You kraven......Been there with the Meds still on a couple... Please be careful weening off these drugs especially if you have been taking them for a long time....All my best, my friend.



Thanks all, Been working a long time to get to the last 5 days. It is all being done now because my VA psych says MMJ is far better for me than the drugs I'm on for PTSD and Rage Disorder. Once I'm off the the Klonopin for a good while I will feel much better. I have hemmed and hawed around and finally my psych said it was time. The lack of sleep and the vivid nightmares are not helping my mood or PTSD....just putting one foot in front of the other, after awhile i will be able to look back and see how far I have come. Peace


----------



## Keef

Rage Disorder ? -- Glad I ain't got nothing like that! -- My Rage works just fine !-- Kraven it's  the edibles stay on them regularly !-- Smoking is great but the greatest benefit is eating it !


----------



## Keef

U haven't lived until U done the Thorazine shuffle !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> U haven't lived until U done the Thorazine shuffle !


Oh you've met my ex....lol. When my youngest was playing little league baseball, his mother would come to the games regularly. After she introduced herself to his coach, he pulled me aside and asked if she was heavily medicated. I asked why would you say that? He said, her hand tremors are so bad, how can she even write her name?


----------



## umbra

The guys I hung with thought my getting into an octagon would help my rage issues more than drugs. I needed release, not suppression.


----------



## Keef

Tranzine -Stellazine -Thorazine ? --U know these words !- U know about me and my mouth ?-- So I learned there are some things U should not tell a mind bender !-- Seemed pretty simple to me !-- Don't dish it out if U can't take it !-- People and they God complexes !- Turned me into a piece of furniture !-- Put me in the corner and come back 2 hours later I still be standing there looking at the wall !-- Flushed that sheet and never went back to the soul stealer !


----------



## giggy

Hey everybody. Just lazing around after burning one. Now i need to get off my lazy and get a little more done. Got to find my stamina.


----------



## Keef

Hope it ain't hanging out with mine Giggy !-- U won't ever get anything done !

Umbra I did the Tae-Kwon-Do thing for a year in Korea Ain't no feeling like taking an a** whooping in front of 300 people !-- TKD is strikes and kicks my patrol partner was a 4th degree black belt in Hopkido attached from the Korean army ! --TKD teacher teach me a move my patrol partner teach me how to counter it !-- He taught me if I can get a hold of any part of your body I can control the rest of it !-- The biting part I  brought with me !-- Dam people will scream when U starting biting on them !


----------



## umbra

I did check weedmaps to see if anybody suddenly had golden ticket for sale, nothing.


----------



## Keef

Have U looked at your son and his buddy's social media to see if U recognize the thief ? -- Then U move out to the friends of thier friends !-- There's a connection and a pic somewhere close !


----------



## umbra

I did check my sons FB. Nothing.


----------



## Keef

Rose so I'm still not allowed to talk about Comrade Potus and the royal family ?


----------



## WoodHippy

I Forgot how High BB king makes me. Get motivated, Get up go in the other room. What am I here for. Go do something.


----------



## Keef

She only gets better with age Hippy !-- My Black Berry Snow Lotus boy (Waldo) has decided --screw this he opening some flowers under 18/6 -- 2nd generation cutting !-- So Waldo gonna meet the Snow Desiel and the Blue T.E. (grandchild of the Snow Lotus ) !


----------



## RubyRed

umbra said:


> I did check weedmaps to see if anybody suddenly had golden ticket for sale, nothing.


Do you think they would still use the same Name?  If so they real DUMB



tcabs


----------



## Keef

We'll do it again tommorrow but --The Blue T.E. -- Snow Desiel -- The White -x- The Black Rose just met Waldo !--  Green pheno of Purple Haze and maybe Mazar will meet Waldo tomorrow !-- Only a few flowers are open so maybe I get a few seed ?-- Why those breeding choices ?-- -Because they the right age !


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> I Forgot how High BB king makes me. Get motivated, Get up go in the other room. What am I here for. Go do something.



I like BB King. But there is no market for it here. I have a paper shopping bag filled with it and can't give it away. I've been doing rosin with it. I still have 2 or 3 shopping bags of Tahoe og. The buds were too small for the dispensary so I 've been making DI hash from it.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I know many have said I should just move to a free state instead of complaining about Texas law but when the law changes this gonna be a virgin market !-- They not even gonna know what they want !--So hell no I'm not moving outta state !-- I'm start out on the ground floor around here !-- No wholesalers -No -No trimmers-- No weed infrastructure at all !-- Legal or illegal ? -- I can get D.D. outta nursing !


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> I like BB King. But there is no market for it here. I have a paper shopping bag filled with it and can't give it away. I've been doing rosin with it. I still have 2 or 3 shopping bags of Tahoe og. The buds were too small for the dispensary so I 've been making DI hash from it.


No Problems giving it away. Still have a Single Mother Daughter. She take anything we send Her.


----------



## Keef

I miss WeedHopper !


----------



## Rosebud

I do too Keef, love me some wh.   i don't know what to tell ya about the state of this country.  I just hope the man looking at all of this russian stuff is as good and as honest as everyone says. I look forward to his findings.

Umbra, i wish i would have smoked some of that tahoe og, cause i am out of oil and am afraid to take your oil made out of that. is it strong? i have never had oil do that to me.. Got something weaker ya wanna get rid of?


----------



## Keef

Rose the attempts to shut  the "Fake News" up and discredit his own intelligence agencies is the act of a desperate man !-- He knows what they intelligence people gonna find and when they do he don't want the people to find out or if they find out to make them disbelieve it ! -- They can't repeal and replace the AC or get anything else done so they gonna need a scapegoat !-- Hope it's  him !
Keef out !--Good night !--


----------



## mrcane

Keef said:


> I miss WeedHopper !



??????We're is our buddy gone????


----------



## ness

mrcane said:


> Thanks Cuz, Will be heading back around the 25th man it's going to be hot....And I will be cleaning out a 100 yr old family home full of antiques ect....


 
Cane, sorry for your lost.  Death does strange thing to you.  Take Care and be careful.


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Thanks all, Been working a long time to get to the last 5 days. It is all being done now because my VA psych says MMJ is far better for me than the drugs I'm on for PTSD and Rage Disorder. Once I'm off the the Klonopin for a good while I will feel much better. I have hemmed and hawed around and finally my psych said it was time. The lack of sleep and the vivid nightmares are not helping my mood or PTSD....just putting one foot in front of the other, after awhile i will be able to look back and see how far I have come. Peace


 
Kraven, I to was on Klonopin for years and just got taking off of it.  Taking that medication made me have a very short memory or no memory at all.  Didn't know if I was coming or going.  And, I didn't know it was from taking that med.  When this new Dr. told me it was because of the med.  I was surprise.  Got wean off of it.  But, I didn't get any withdrawals because I was put on another med in it places.  Venlafaxine ER 75mg.  What a different it made.  Hoping good feeling come your way soon.


----------



## ness

Rose, I tried to take picture.  It's is hard because I'm in the woods.  The plant blend in with the trees an bush. Hear is NL2.  I don't know why the leaf would curl up like that.  Do, you have any Idea's? 

View attachment 101_0741.JPG


----------



## ness

I forget who is who.  I'll take more pictures tomorrow and I'll write down what is what this time. 

View attachment 101_0743.JPG


----------



## ness

Nl2 

View attachment 101_0745.jpg


----------



## ness

Forget the name 

View attachment 101_0755.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks like heat stress ness...been hot so they will show some heat stress in the middle of the day ma'am


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning folks Coffee and out the door. Ness they are looking nice.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Got my coffee and fixing a bowl.  Just notice I've been sign in all night.  I don't know what I'm going to do.  The weather says it's going to rain Today, Tue, Thur, Sat, Sun, Mon, Tue, and Wed.  That is just to much rain for mj.  Got to figure something out.  Get a tent or something. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Middle 90s at the beach !-- Weather man say we got a chance of rain !-- but -Not for a week or so ! -- I didn't think it was funny !-- It doesn't rain here like it did back in the swamp !-- Looked like it the other day but nope ! -- Wake and Bake !-- Let's do this thing !


----------



## Keef

Hippy have a safe trip !- I know it's a big state but are U gonna get anywhere near me ?-- If so come see me !


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. Still not sleeping very well. Applied for my conceal carry weapon permit.


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC.....O.k...:48:


----------



## St_Nick

Morning O.F.C.  I be doing construction today.  Putting in my porch doors today. Here comes the view!
:48:


----------



## Keef

A view ain't always good Nick !-- From my recliner I can see out a set of windows into the back yard where the weeds need to be cut and that dam gopher is back ! -- I got no more cheeks to turn !-- He got to die !


----------



## Keef

I know I got to have an electric match somewhere !-- I got speaker wire and a hell box !-- Maybe if I only use a tiny charge it won't make to big a bang !-- I see that gopher working I push a button on his a** ----make little boom ?-- He crossed the line !


----------



## Keef

Maybe I put one my booby trap triggers on a charge and let the gopher blow himself up ? --No !--This is personal !-- I want to see it happen !-- Where would I put an electric match ?


----------



## Rosebud

good morning, just had an irrigation sprinkler blow up in my face sending dirty water all over me and I mean a geyser, I am one hot and filthy rosebud. Next week it will be six weeks since bud's accident. I hope they put him on a walker, please.  Have a great day all of you. Im headed for the showers. indoors.

Umbra, i bet you can't sleep, who could? I guess time is all that will fix that and maybe a gun for you.

Oh cane, Weedhopper had a-fib and had to quit using pot. Maybe it isn't a-fib, but something to do with his heart. He is going to have to quit smoking pot, so he thought he would leave us. I hope he checks in some time, a nicer guy is hard to come by and he loved his mama.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose !-- I woulda love to see that when it happened !-- Woulda made my day !-- That like a Keef thing to happen !-- I got stories I ain't telling !--I can't picture myself out in the hot sun tending outside plants! --No my pharm is a comfortable 76 degrees with a sound system !-- D.D. on the way home !-- I had this place spic and span but last night someone musta broke in and messed it all up ! -- That's  my story and as weak as it is it is all I got !


----------



## Keef

I might as well tell it because when D.D. hear that about Rose getting wet she gonna tell it anyway !-- I ain't proud of this and it is a lesson in Keef stuff U should not do !-- D.D. used to save these proof of purchase or something on 2 liter Pepsi bottles !-- We were putting up groceries or something and I thought I would take that opportunity to remove that thing for her to save for that charity ? -- Anyway Keef whip out his trusty blade and go to work !-- Them Pepsi bottles ain't that thick and they under pressure !-- Almost blinded me !-- That knife poked a hole in that Pepsi bottle and it wasn't a pretty sight !-- If I coulda been able to see that is !-- That Pepsi hit me right in the eyes !-- There was no time to think what do I do !-- Probably wasn't nothing I could do by then !-- U know that Pepsi kept coming out that bottle !-- When I could see again the Pepsi bottle was on the floor but the contents were on the ceiling and everything else especially me !-- D.D. fell down laughing at me !-- Didn't get a drop on her !-- She could see to move I was blind !-- Don't be like me !


----------



## Kraven

Happy 710....you guessed it...I'm already oiled up


----------



## Keef

Amazon Prime gonna do that big Christmas in July sale with deep discounts starting tonight at 9 !-- Wonder if that will apply to Rosen tech stuff !-- Might be about to buy Uncle Keef a press and supplies ?-- I saw a cheap green press for $129 !- I'm making my list !-- My only real question is how high I got to get D.D. to get me a little press ?


----------



## Keef

Nooooooooo 

View attachment 20170710_110612.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Ooops


----------



## Kraven

I'm more than sure your like me....with plenty of ways to smoke.... dab or ingest....


----------



## Keef

We been married 25+ years !-- D.D. know me like that! 

View attachment 20170710_111302.jpg


----------



## Keef

U know many times you've probably heard me say --Get D.D. to buy me this or that online ? -- I'm sure many think why can't U just go online and buy it yourself ? -- U better think about that some !-- U want to turn me loose with a debit card to buy stuff online ? -- I tap that card out before U can blink an eye !-- It best I be supervised !-- Works best I let D.D. buy me stuff ! -- Some things U just should not do !- -Giving me a card and turning me loose online --Might be one of them !


----------



## WoodHippy

Look Out Keef I M in your state. Need a bowl.


----------



## Keef

Be on lookout Hippy !-- Them guys with Reflector sunglass don't play ! --Welcome to Texas !

Umbra U killing me !-- Lemon Larry -x- Lemon Thai -x-Oregon Lemon ? -- Now just what da hell am I supposed to put on that little a** tag ? -- U need to just start giving them a name !-- I told D.D. I started some lemon seed and she ask what kinda lemon ?-- I said ask Umbra --Too much alphabet for me !
Umbra if I get some seed from that BBSL on SD -- I'm thinking about calling it Brain Cloud !-- If it turns out anything like mom ? --The name will fit ! -- D.D. and I talking variety names !-- My first thought was "B-Rad" a reference to the main character from the movie "Malibu's Most Wanted" ! -- So many fine names !


----------



## Keef

Now Dat's funny ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Keef

The little boy down the street ask why I was so old and ugly ? -- I said-- I'm U from the future !-- Little bastid cried for about a half hour !


----------



## umbra

Dogs freaked on 4th and tried to hide in the closet where the seedlings were. 

View attachment 20170705_063121.jpg


----------



## Keef

I didn't need to see that !-- Give me flashbacks !--


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Be on lookout Hippy !-- Them guys with Reflector sunglass don't play ! --Welcome to Texas !
> 
> Umbra U killing me !-- Lemon Larry -x- Lemon Thai -x-Oregon Lemon ? -- Now just what da hell am I supposed to put on that little a** tag ? -- U need to just start giving them a name !-- I told D.D. I started some lemon seed and she ask what kinda lemon ?-- I said ask Umbra --Too much alphabet for me !
> Umbra if I get some seed from that BBSL on SD -- I'm thinking about calling it Brain Cloud !-- If it turns out anything like mom ? --The name will fit ! -- D.D. and I talking variety names !-- My first thought was "B-Rad" a reference to the main character from the movie "Malibu's Most Wanted" ! -- So many fine names !



I call it LemonShine.


----------



## umbra

Keef, you are in a mood today, lol. I got some store bought moonshine with cherries in it. A couple 20 oz cups and you can feel it


----------



## umbra

Got a buzz going so...I have a strain... all crazy sativas, I called it mindf*ck. Can't remember why?


----------



## Keef

D.D. been sampling the wares so I had to help !- Snow Desiel making me crazy !-- Mighta took a few extra  caps too !-- I might be lit up like a Christmas tree and I know she is --but the SD got the job done !-- We looking at Rosen Presses ! --I'm bout a devious .....


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, can you just catch a break? Those dogs!  My day got a lot better, our son stopped by had the day off and said i could order him around. That was nice. I got caught up on a lot of stuff. 

Im smoking some oregon diesel.  I like it, relaxing but can still do stuff.


----------



## Kraven

High all?

710 celebrations in full swing......keef gimme a sec I'm building one from scratch I can do a 12 ton press and 6x10 plates for under 500......way better then the crap thats out there fosure and about 2k cheaper. I am ordering plates tomorrow and will be getting them machined the week after...while thats all getting done i will make up the PID controller and box so all i have to do is install the plates on the bearing press ram when they are done being machined and lapped and polished.


----------



## Keef

Kraven at $130  I can't pass it up !- -- I gotta start somewhere !-- When I need a real one I'll want to see what U got !-- For now it will do until I'm more comfortable with the process !


----------



## Kraven

Grass Monkey and Hippy Slayer at 63 days and ready to cure.


----------



## Keef

Let me hit that Kraven ? 
D.D. say when we find 5 grand I can have the Stoner Ranch and keep the beach house !-- She say late winter or early spring !-- I was already packing !-- See if I can figure this out ? -- Quess we be moving the pharm ! --


----------



## Keef

There was an exciting episode of the National Soap Opera tonight !-- They ain't going down for collusion !-- It's the financial crimes that will be thier downfall ! --Junior appears to be dumb as dirt !---Best show on TV !


----------



## Keef

Good night John Boy! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Kraven

I never tip my hand....trust me


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Time for da Wake and Bake !-- I don't know Kraven ?-- Lots of times I can get away with telling the truth and have no one believe it anyway ! -- Time to get my hustle on for the Stoner Ranch ! -- Needs to find me that down payment ! -- 
Fire it up O.F.C. !


----------



## umbra

Morning Keef


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC I feel like 16 years old. GRANDKIDS do not know. Off to see where they make Money. For a Tour.


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, pressed out a slab of hash to dab today off the stuff that fell off the buds while trimming this am. Lots more rain today so not much to do but watch it rain....yard needs mowing. Peace


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  I'm pleasantly buzz.  The Day is Over Cast and Humid.  When I go check on the girls the bugs just want to carry me away.  I got skin so soft bug rep., it works.  But, the bugs still buzz around the ears and face.  After a little while there go away.  

Rose, I got a hummingbird feed out.  And, yesterday, I was tending the garden and I thought I heard a wild hog.  Track down the sound and it turn out that it was a hummingbird.  Neat.  I read there go for the worms on the plants.


----------



## Budlight

Damn Kraven  that looks so tasty it's raining like crazy here today unfortunately the OG is  probably getting a bath in the flower room right about now guess I'm gonna have to get off my butt here pretty quick and go do something about it keef  I got those seeds on Friday before I left and didn't even realize it I said to the wife did you order this CD she said nope I didn't order it I'm like well I know I didn't order any sting Cd didn't even think about it man until I got all the way home opened it up and what do you know there was some strawberry inside :48:


----------



## Budlight

I was looking at some pictures of my buddy HazePhase  first grow and organic on top of it man did he ever kill it I have to give that guy some props he did a really good job


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Morning all, pressed out a slab of hash to dab today off the stuff that fell off the buds while trimming this am. Lots more rain today so not much to do but watch it rain....yard needs mowing. Peace


 
Kraven that looks like some good S.  So, your getting a lot of rain down there.  It rain at least  once a day up here.  The outside grow, dirt is wet but no soggy.  TJ is a roofer he can figure out how to make some kind of tarp to put over the girls.  Want to get that done today.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Have a good day, OFC.


----------



## Budlight

So it looks like I have one mad scientist cheese cake boy and one insane cam 91 boy and one white cookie cross strawberry cross rhino boy I think I'm going to take the cookie cross  strawberry rhino and  re-back cross  to make some F2  and I'm just waiting to see what my g13 HP 88  is going to give me for girls or boys I'm pretty excited for that one along with the UBC


----------



## Keef

What up Bud !-- Glad U got those seed !-- We seem to be able to get seed across the border either way without a problem! -- That'll work !-- That's  all the blueberry / Strawberry seed I had at the time !- Hope they work out for U !----How goes the move !


----------



## Keef

Anyone need a tee shirt with a heat transfer on it ? --I know dis guy might have one them 12x12  heat transfer machines and some mesh bags coming ! --and a dam lawnmower !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> What up Bud !-- Glad U got those seed !-- We seem to be able to get seed across the border either way without a problem! -- That'll work !-- That's  all the blueberry / Strawberry seed I had at the time !- Hope they work out for U !----How goes the move !



Well we bought the salon so now we have a job for the wife to go to now we just need to get the house sold and buy the new one then do the move should be good times


----------



## Keef

I get stoned and get things twisted around Bud !-- Some how I had the idea U were in the middle of a move !-- Got a heat transfer machine for hats ordered and some silk mesh bags !-- 
Umbra or Kraven -- Thinning it for a cart ? -- EJ Mix work O.K. ? -- Umbra I need to know more about these terps U using !- What would U recommend ?-- Do I need one those dab rigs ?


----------



## Keef

Bout to put Nurse Larry in an e-cig cartridge !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I get stoned and get things twisted around Bud !-- Some how I had the idea U were in the middle of a move !-- Got a heat transfer machine for hats ordered and some silk mesh bags !--
> Umbra or Kraven -- Thinning it for a cart ? -- EJ Mix work O.K. ? -- Umbra I need to know more about these terps U using !- What would U recommend ?-- Do I need one those dab rigs ?



If you follow the directions with the EJ mix it will work fine. I have only used the skywalker og terp. The main advantage to the dab rig is being able to do the lower temp dabs. I think that the lower temp dabs bring out more flavor, but may not vaporize all the rosin. It is a trade off to some degree.


----------



## Keef

All I know is D.D. was trying that  Snow Desiel and it got me a Rosen Press ordered! -- Dat's true  magic in my book !-- Now I figure out what to do with it !


----------



## Keef

We got to do some wine testing this evening !-- ( I'm playing for a scooter this round !)--


----------



## Keef

She probably try to shame me with a pink one !-- 250 cc ?  -- I can handle the shame till I get some spray paint !-- Shall we start with the coconut ? --There's 2 and I need to know which she likes best !-- Then the blueberry Merlot !-- I'll have an agreement on the scooter before we hit strawberry !-- I be riding next month !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Lemon Shine be germing !--I see root !


----------



## umbra

mine started popping as well


----------



## Keef

Not only did the Snow Desiel get me a press !-- The order came with with 2 Lights ! --High 5 !-- I seemed to have got a little high somehow myself ?


----------



## Keef

Umbra I got 2 of those Squish -x-Oregon Lemon seed  wet to see if they old enough to germ !-- One already has and the other looks like it might !


----------



## Kraven

Neat keef, I ordered the plates and electronics today....should all start coming in next week so I can work the plates and get them machined and build the boz to house the PID and relay....then I will be pressing like a pro. I'm looking forward to watching your journey....I remember well how excited it made me to know that I was no longer beholden to any man but myself.


----------



## Keef

Kraven been headed this way a long time but U know that !-- Just didn't have enough weed to do much but get by !-- I'm half way thru getting the rotation up and running again !-- In a month the weekly harvest begins again !-- Keef be bout tired of that trimming stuff !-- I gotta find another way !-- I figure I put us up some choice flowers and 710 the rest !-- This hat heat transfer machine got levers and I know how to increase mechanical advantage if needed !-- I kinda like my flowers but I foresee a market and need to do the R&D !


----------



## Keef

I'm glad Don Jr. has cleared up that whole Russia collusion thing with those e-mail he released about that meeting !-- Being anti -Russia is not taking a political side !-- Not being anti Russia is kinda un-American after what they've done !-- Yes I do believe the intelligence agencies !---I applaud the news agencies who resisted his attempts to bring them under his thumb too !--The courts can decide if they a bunch of traitors or not !--


----------



## 2RedEyes

Kraven said:


> Neat keef, I ordered the plates and electronics today....should all start coming in next week so I can work the plates and get them machined and build the boz to house the PID and relay....then I will be pressing like a pro. I'm looking forward to watching your journey....I remember well how excited it made me to know that I was no longer beholden to any man but myself.



Hi Kraven, interesting that your building your own press. I assume you have a plan since you have ordered parts. Do you have a thread already discussing your press build? I have always been the do it yourself kind and I'd love to look at what you've got in the works.


----------



## Kraven

Sure I can put  a thread up when the build starts. I'm copying the build from Ston-loc, same parts and everything....although I may start making them and turning a buck, seems they are in demand and while the price is good I could make 15-20 and people could get a good press for the right price and I would still make a profit....just turning the idea over in my mind right now.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !--
 Red eyes good to see U around U should stop by more often !-- 
Do It Kraven !-- Make U one and use it awhile thinking "How can I make it better cheaper " !
I know ya'll in transition and kinda semi legal over there !-- When they open pharmacies --Just do the medical rep.  thing and get them to carry it in stock !-- A demonstration with product sampling should clinch the deal !


----------



## Keef

I have a problem with this baseball cap heat transfer machine ? --I by some caps and some clever heat transfers and put the machine doing that !-- I plan to saddle bag the mesh bags !-- I played around with a hair straightener awhile !-- I think the cap press will do just fine for now !-- I still need a hash shaker and pollen press !


----------



## Keef

Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel! 

View attachment 20170711_194307-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC. Never made to the monetary tour. GRANDKIDS wanted to go to the Civil War Museum. I was stoked. Spent 3 hours there cost me 22 bucks. If you are a Civil war buff like me. I have seen at least 3 super pieces.  Kids went to the pool and Hippy got High. 
All this press talk got me itching. Have to recover from 2 weeks off.


----------



## WoodHippy

Bought this today. 

View attachment IMG_20170711_195614.jpg


----------



## umbra

Hey Woody I actually dragged my kid to a bunch of Civil War battlesights. He did 1 summer vacation and hit 5 or so sights with me. I liked Gettysburg best.


----------



## Keef

I'm high and got my history confused !-- I thought that referenced one the Revolutionary War Flags telling the King of England that the states would not be walked on !-- Anyway I like the cap !


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> Hey Woody I actually dragged my kid to a bunch of Civil War battlesights. He did 1 summer vacation and hit 5 or so sights with me. I liked Gettysburg best.


The Top of my Bucket List. I want to go see the reenactment.  My Family and group logged 76  reenactment before we called quits.


----------



## Keef

The Gadsden Flag !- Early American Flag of the Continental Marines !-- A coiled snake on a yellow field with the words --Don't Tread On Me -- underneath the pic !


----------



## giggy

Evening everybody,  hope everybody had a great day.

Hey keef how is that white widow stack up?


----------



## WoodHippy

Umbria Saw Ulysses S Grant Sword presented to him by Kentucky. A pocket knife carried by Robert E Lee. Also J.E.B. Stuart Sword. Ok enough Geeking out. Hippy High


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy ?

All I know about a re-enactment--I learned from the 'Smores schnapps episode of the cartoon "South Park "


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- That fem Widow is working me !-- It took a turn for the worse and I'm not sure I can save it !-- U know the BBSL seed I got from U ended up giving me one male !-- I kilt the others !-- Anyway he opening a few flowers and one the things that was the right age to breed was Mazar !-- Mazar da bomb and U and Kraven say the BBSL male bring the fire ? --So we be seeing what it do !-- Bred it to tell Blue T.E. and Snow Desiel --Green pheno of Purple Haze !-- We'll see about that fire !


----------



## giggy

Ok i was wondering if it was just me. The two i have in the woods are junk, they ain't gonna do much if any at all. bbsl? What is that?


----------



## Keef

BBSL --Black Berry Snow Lotus !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> The Gadsden Flag !- Early American Flag of the Continental Marines !-- A coiled snake on a yellow field with the words --Don't Tread On Me -- underneath the pic !




I know the flag well.


----------



## Keef

U should Kraven !


----------



## Rosebud

Good night you guys, see you in the morning.


----------



## Keef

I'm out too !-- I still want one those flying drones that I can ride !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef said:


> I'm out too !-- I still want one those flying drones that I can ride !



I thought you wanted a scoot....


----------



## giggy

morning everybody.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Work that Wake and Bake !

Red Eyes I need a scooter !-- Love riding the beach !-- I dream of flying again and a big a** drone that I could ride would be way cool but I can't see it happening !

Get it Giggy !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Folks


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra --Hippy ?
Hippy my last SR 91 germed for me !-
Umbra the first lemon seed to germ was Squish -x-Oregon Lemon !-- Still waiting on Lemon Shine to germ !


----------



## Keef

"Waldo" -- BBSL --Black Berry Snow Lotus male !-- He fathering some seed !-- He don't have to be huge to pass on his genes !-- Pollen keep getting loose !-- Maybe with only a few open flowers it won't get too out of hand ! 

View attachment 20170712_093517-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone, I am busy trimming and hanging.  Walked into the grow room this morning and found 2 big colas hanging over with cracked stems, broke under their own weight I guess.  

Keef, here is the perfect scooter for you! 

View attachment Honda FJS600 Silver Wing 1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I would look good on that scoot too Nick !--


----------



## St_Nick

Here's my dab right.  Being the cheap guy I am,  I just add a quartz head on my favorite bong. 

View attachment 20170712_113452.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

I kleen it first   Theat thing is sweet for a scooter Keef!  Its a Honda 600FS.  It will scoot on the Interstate!


----------



## Keef

Nick we refinanced the house and get to skip a mortgage  payment in August !-- $1,500 so I'm looking at 250 cc (or bigger ) used !-- Be nice if I could go up there with D.D. and ride the scoot home but speed limit lots of the way is 80 mph !-- U go 80 they run U over !-- I could make a night run ?


----------



## St_Nick

Well, I pulled that pic from an ebay posting,  they don't make 'em anymore I don't think.  Not really my thing but they have a following.  I think they made an automatic model, not sure.


----------



## St_Nick

Tell me about it man.  I ride a 93" Harley Bagger and I avoid interstates like the plague around cities.  Out on the freeways I can cruise without a care in the world but get around a city, them 9 to 5ers are idjits on the interstates.


----------



## Keef

Not an interstate scoot ! -- Would work just fine for me! -- Islanders pride themselves on how long they can go without going ""OTB" -- Over The Bridge !-- I can get most things without going OTB and the highest speed limit is a short stretch of 60 mph !-- Mostly 45 or less !-- No need for anything very big !--This might work but it's 125cc ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Keef

Not da one ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Not da one !



Oh Man,  thats so cool!  I'f ride that in a second!


----------



## umbra

that looks like a Cushman. not only is it cool it worth big money, lol.


----------



## St_Nick

Rose,  I'm grooming this one for BOM. 

View attachment 20170712_143805.jpg


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Wake and Bake.  Hoping everyone is staying out of this heat.  Sure hope it breaks soon.  The outside grow is hanging in there.  Got a SD that sprouted and waiting on LB 1974 and TW to pop. in the house.


----------



## St_Nick

Ness, I'm struggling to mow the yard in this heat.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C. !-- Made me a supply run ! --Found a nice steak for tonight !-- Got checked off on my coconut brandywine! --She say -kill the yeast and bottle it !-- Had to pick up more baker's sweetened coconut !-- Soon as the Strawberry /Cherry come out the fermenter coconut go back in !

That classic Cushman up there listed for $2,300


----------



## Keef

Gonna clone some herbs and grow me some dam colored Tomatos-- It's the yellow cherry Tomatos I was after !-- U hear of someone in South Texas getting busted making liqour --Growing  Fine weed-- Tomatos --Peppers and herbs ? --You'll know they done caught ole Keef !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi you guys!  well, i have made one cage and then laid down bud's rubber mallet and can't find it.  I need that to make the stakes go in the ground. I have ONE made. I may have to turn in my feminist card. LOL   
St Nick, that would be awesome, trim it pretty.

Cute scooters. Cool you get another one Keef.  I had 20 volunteer tomatoes, Kept 4. I think they will be the little yellow ones. not sure. I found another heirloom variety from last years I guess.   My plants are looking pretty good considering my wing man broke his wing. ok leg.


----------



## Keef

Me too Rose I lose stuff all the time ! --Like D.D. say --A mime is a terrible thing to lose !


----------



## umbra

I decided I would try and make some gummy bears. I needed some molds, so I ordered some from Amazon. As I am getting ready to check out, there is an offer to buy another mold and combine them with the gummy bears... pot leaves. Yeah I bought them both...oh and another one...skull and cross bones mold. I guess they are actually to make ice, but I think medicated gummies work for me.


----------



## Keef

I need to get down and make a bet on impeachment date ! -- Some of them is waking up ! --


----------



## umbra

astrologer told me I had 3 lucky numbers. told me to bet the farm with 7, 8, or 18...I'm thinking 7/18, 8/7, or 8/18


----------



## Keef

I like Gummies !-- Caps about to kick in !-- When I was checking the news the weatherman  said the forecast was hot with a chance of mosquitos !-- Yep !-- Caps must be kicking in !-- I have a strange desire to go on a political rant !-- Not really a rant !-- More of a laugh fest !-- Come on surely U coulda found someone else ?


----------



## Rosebud

Not very many keef.  Did you ever hear what Bill Maher called oranges son's? google it. bud and I laugh.

So i am having a good day, the house is kinda clean, the front porch is swept, I am smoking green crack, and next week it will be 6 weeks since Bud broke his self and he goes to the doctor.  Maybe he can go back on a walker, if that is true i will dance.

I am taking a friend to dinner for her birthday.  My plants look pretty nice. You ssh cross is wanting to become a beast, she is the first one I caged. I like the new training stuff i am doing. 
Keef, cool about the scooter.   Umbra been thinking about you today, started early this morning. Hope you got some sleep.


----------



## Rosebud

cool about the numbers... whatever it is, it is coming up soon. good luck, i hope something wonderful happens.


----------



## Keef

Umbra the numbers are only a part of it !-- If U want ole Keef do a tarot reading for U ? -- I perfer to use 2 different divination methods usually the Tarot and Rune Stones combined !-- Sometimes it helps U understand a situation !


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks. Did I tell you I hate Dallas/Ft. Worth Traffic. Saw this today made me Laugh. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499897200921.jpg


----------



## Keef

Bill Mayer is da man Rose !-- They in a circular firing squad !-- If he coulda just got the intelligence agencies  discredited and been able to stop the fake news he coulda pulled it off ! -- I guess when your son confirms it then it ain't fake news anymore ? -- There's certainly something Fake but it ain't the news! -- I gotta call the bookie and make that bet !-- Might better wait till tommorrow?  See what kind of breaking news happens tonight ?-- Repeal and Replace looks to be over ? -- No Wall ? -- He got no credibility here or in the world !--


----------



## Keef

Dam mosquitos !-- Our skeeters got the West Nile and Zika little bastids !


----------



## Keef

Hippy --I feel for U !-- Everytime I go to Houston I say never again !-- I need a plane !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra the numbers are only a part of it !-- If U want ole Keef do a tarot reading for U ? -- I perfer to use 2 different divination methods usually the Tarot and Rune Stones combined !-- Sometimes it helps U understand a situation !


I went on a date with a woman, years ago. She was into astrology and asked my birthday, time of day, ect. She was an EMT. She had owned a martial arts dojo when she was married and was proficient in numerous kung fu styles and she was a yoga instructor. She was very attractive, intelligent, articulate, insightful, and funny. She said we were a trine or something like that. All the stars line up in a row. I was smitten within minutes of meeting her. We had a marvelous meal at a brew pub. Chocolate soufflé for dessert. 1 too many beers I guess. She was wearing a medic alert bracelet and I asked what it was for? I didn't want to pry, but if she is wearing it, it is because she wants medical information available. Conversation led to my epilepsy and bam. She got up and left. She told me to loose her number.


----------



## Keef

Up until present times people with epilepsy were held in highest esteem it was said a god was possessing thier body which made them special and closer to God --whichever God that might be !-- They were considered seers and spiritual emissaries between man and God !--Very Special People !


----------



## Rosebud

What a horrible woman.  That makes me crazy.


----------



## Kraven

Umbra that is just awful.....

Keef things are sure getting interesting....


----------



## Keef

I don't know Umbra I know the seizures are bad and I've only seen them from the outside !-- I'm just a sick individual !-- Me and some Alka Seltzer would be having some good times !-- I can see me coming up out the water at a baptism foaming at the mouth with a possessed look --yelling obscenities --Empty a church in about what 2 minutes! -- Good Times !
Yep ! -Kraven things they be interesting !


----------



## umbra

Keef I have never thought of doing that, but...foaming at the mouth would be funny as hell. The point of the story wasn't about people being cruel. It was about how you think things will turn out a certain way...the cards say things will turn out a certain way...and it turns out completely different.


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Umbra !-- I went out with a girl once and it was a happening date which appeared to me was gonna come to a happy ending !-- Almost did !-- She took my belt off and I thought this bout to happen !-- She looked up and had a possesed look in her eyes --She swung that belt around in the air and popped it like a whip !-- Date was over and I let her keep the belt !-- Tucked my tail between my legs and ran !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Up until present times people with epilepsy were held in highest esteem it was said a god was possessing thier body which made them special and closer to God --whichever God that might be !-- They were considered seers and spiritual emissaries between man and God !--Very Special People !



This was what my mother would tell me


----------



## Keef

I ain't your momma Umbra I just know a little bit about history !-- U different accept it and relish in it !-- U yourself have spoken of patterns !-- Everyone can't see that !-- Many can't even achieve the education level U got !-- U used a different way of learning didn't U ? -- Others can't do that !-- I'm not kissing up to U or trying to make U feel better !-- It's just the way I see it !--


----------



## umbra

Alexander the Great had epilepsy.


----------



## Keef

I always like the way he untied the Gordian Knot !-- Is that how it's spelled ? -- I get high I get confused easy !-- The Gordian Knot was a knot on the tongue of an ox cart with no ends visible !-- The  prophecy was that who ever could untie the knot was the rightful King !-- Alexander studied the prophecy and the knot !-- Then whipped out his sword and chopped into the knot then untied it !-- I call it sideways thinking !-- Like Alexander said -- The prophecy didn't say how the knot would be untied !-- Meet the new King beaches!


----------



## ness

Keef said:


> I know that's right Umbra !-- I went out with a girl once and it was a happening date which appeared to me was gonna come to a happy ending !-- Almost did !-- She took my belt off and I thought this bout to happen !-- She looked up and had a possesed look in her eyes --She swung that belt around in the air and popped it like a whip !-- Date was over and I let her keep the belt !-- Tucked my tail between my legs and ran !


 
lol,lol,lol.

Been under the weather these late few days.  But, there is a Wake and Bake coming up.


----------



## ness

Keef I order a two man tent for the lady's.  I'm ready for the wind and rain.  Just going to be a lot of moving the plants around.:bong2:


----------



## ness

I try to upload new pictures.  Something isn't right.  Try it another day.  Ya, It was a picture of Hippy's SD.  it about 3 inches. These seeds I'm spouting are going to be a inside grow.


----------



## Keef

Evening Ness !-- U just keep trying stuff until U find what works for U !-- I forgot to log out and was visiting with D.D. !-- She got to go back tomorrow! -- She washing her clothes while we cook supper !-- Looks like she might be able to work a schedule so she can work 3 weeks then have a week off every month !-- So I need some transport so we looking for me a scooter !-- It rained here once !-- Almost did another time !


----------



## Keef

I got a couple off brand LEDs coming for my indoor vegetable garden !-- Gonna have a couple tomato varieties some bell pepper and these other sweet peppers D.D. like !-- Got her some basil -oregano and thyme cloning or cloned !-- D.D. say how about some garlic !-- I never grew anything like this in aero I just give it a try !--No I cloned and grew the herbs before !--Aero Tomatos are new to me !


----------



## Keef

D.D. and I were talking and we just may be able to pull off buying the Stoner Ranch in the spring !-- I'm still looking for someone with cahones to drive the U-Haul up smugglers highway when we move the grow to the Ranch !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I can come Run interface for ya.  Sister Ness you want some SD pollen also should have some soon. 
Watching a movie with the kids. Hippy needs a bowl.


----------



## Keef

What up Hippy ? --I do not like steak anymore !-- U know I pull a shell game when it get time to move the grow ? -- I probably tell U guys I'm about to move the grow --After I got it moved !-- I'm need more lights !
What ya'll calling SD ? -- On my tags --SD mean --Snow Desiel !


----------



## Keef

I got my self a brand new SR 91 moved to aero today from that last seed !-- SR 91 --stand for SR 91! -- I got my PP cuts and she blooming !-- PP stand for ? --PP !--


----------



## Keef

The weatherman say they had a flood north of town today !-- The Joker say they got .01 inches of rain !--In my book .01 inches is the same as no rain !

Good Night John Boy !


----------



## Budlight

A little shot of my white widow hope everyone had a good day today :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC  Keef PP Panama Power house. Ness and I SD is Strawberry Daiquiri.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !-- Where my pipe !


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone.  Keef, I couldn't even look at the screen until I found my pipe!


----------



## Keef

Hey Nick !-- Half a cup of coffee and several tokes then I check in !-- D.D. got to go back to Austin today and I need to make her a batch of caps and I got no trim !-- So I got $250 of prime bud in the oven ! --I told her U might not want to take as many caps ?-- I know because it got me walking on the walls !


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. It cooled off a little last night turned off the a/c and opened the windows. Another hot 1 on the way. Wake n bake underway. Decided to do a mixed bowl. Chiesel, squish, and a little moon rock. Some of the seedling that got destroyed by the dogs were rare and hard to get seeds. I decided to just replace them with a purple BoC F2 that I isolated.


----------



## Keef

What up Umbra ? -- I wasn't planning on doing any breeding but my BlackBerry Snow Lotus male was in bloom so I used him !-- Bred him to Mazar--White Indica --Purple Haze  ( Green pheno ) - The White -x- Black Rose -- The Blue T.E. and Snow Desiel ! -- From these seed I build me a friggin legend !


----------



## St_Nick

I sure wish I knew what this was "suprise" 

View attachment Umbras suprise 1st.jpg


----------



## Keef

Surprise !-- It's frosty !


----------



## St_Nick

That it is!  Thats one of the lower buds, kinda washed out cause my camera don't do so good with the leds.


----------



## umbra

Hey Nick, me likey. I honestly don't remember the strains I was working with when I did those beans. But you can tell, they are sativas for sure. YardDog found 1 that went 15 weeks and he loved it. I am glad that someone who enjoys and appreciates sativas is growing some out. Because I know there are some true gems in the bunch.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.   

Strawberry Dacoir.


----------



## ness

Trying to get picture to upload.  Some time it works than other time I have a hard time.


----------



## Keef

Dis what stung me on the a** twice since I been here !-- U sit on one these U get religion real quick !-- Hurts me just thinking about it !--I can not make U understand unless U sit on one ! 

View attachment 20170713_103851-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Didn't put anything by the scorpion to show scale !- He about 3/4 the length of a lighter !


----------



## Rosebud

keef you had me cracking up last night with your crazy posts, thank you.

Umbra, did you get any sleep last night?

Bud beautiful shot, very nice.  Nick, that is gorgeous. You guys put those up next month please, we are trying to come up with a gift for the botm winner.

Good morning ness, DD. How are you ladies doing? working your bottom off DD, i know you are. I think of you often and miss ya.
Ness, i am sorry you don't feel well. I bet your plants have wonderful compost out where you planted them.

I got 2 cages built, i wore gloves today, so just my arms are bleeding. LOL... I feel you guys pulling for me. I have a half of another one done.My face just melts out there.

I have been 3 nights without oil, i may have to take bp meds...yikes. I am doing good though.  It will be 6 weeks on Monday, hope Bud gets out of the chair.


----------



## DirtyDiana

No shortcuts!  Morning OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499129739238.jpg


----------



## umbra

Rose, I did get some sleep but my mind is filled with many things, lol...as you know. I have offered to give some of my beans as a prize for BOTM, but shipping issues are awkward. From what I have seen in this thread alone, Nick, Keef, Bud...I see winners from all of you but none of you enter the BOTM. You guys should, your work deserves recognition. Rose, I think green santa is listening


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Rose, I did get some sleep but my mind is filled with many things, lol...as you know. I have offered to give some of my beans as a prize for BOTM, but shipping issues are awkward. From what I have seen in this thread alone, Nick, Keef, Bud...I see winners from all of you but none of you enter the BOTM. You guys should, your work deserves recognition. Rose, I think green santa is listening



 Thank you Umbra your complements really do mean a lot to me :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra, Rose, all you guys.  I really appreciate the compliments.  Umbra, I'm up for any of your gear.  From what I have seen, you really rock it and you are right, I do love me some Sativa.  

I have been following this one pretty closely and haven't shown any pictures of the top colas as I'm gonna submit that for the BOM this month.  Lets just say I'm going to name it (keef told me to name it) anyways, I'm going to name it Thor's Hammer because of the bud structure.  Its looking like the colas are at a Black panther rally back in the 60's with big old fists raised inthe air!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone just thought I'd take a quick shot of the budroom


----------



## Keef

Work it Bud ! --Nick !-- Rose I got another month before my rotation is up and running again but I'll enter the BOTM after that !-- When I got something to show !-- I'm breeding something gonna have it's picture up there one day !--Rose I know it was a hard 6 weeks but U did good !-- It may be a few more weeks so hang in there !


----------



## Budlight

Keef the UBC is looking promising


----------



## Keef

Looking good Bud !-- I was wondering what happened to UBC !-- Looks happy and healthy! 

Rose this all I got right now worth a pic !-- The whole plant is a bud !-- I grow a bigger one for your contest ! 

View attachment 20170713_115225-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef  is that what you meant by four  node's :48:


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Umbra, Rose, all you guys.  I really appreciate the compliments.  Umbra, I'm up for any of your gear.  From what I have seen, you really rock it and you are right, I do love me some Sativa.
> 
> I have been following this one pretty closely and haven't shown any pictures of the top colas as I'm gonna submit that for the BOM this month.  Lets just say I'm going to name it (keef told me to name it) anyways, I'm going to name it Thor's Hammer because of the bud structure.  Its looking like the colas are at a Black panther rally back in the 60's with big old fists raised inthe air!:vap-Bong_smoker:



Which strain is your Thor's Hammer? mrcane has an incredible gdp x blackrose that honestly looks like a black rose.


----------



## Keef

No Bud !-- What I was talking about is instead of making 2 leaves at a time the way a normal plant does -- U see it all the time a grow point folds out 2 leaves at a time opposite each other !---There are 4 leaves at each node instead of 2 in the original UBC !-- Trips the daddy of lots of those B.B. seed made 3 leaves at a time !--3 leaves evenly spaced around the stalk at each node !-- Original UBC made 4 leaves at each node !
S-1 --might have changed that !-- The thing need to go under a microscope !-- Only way to say for certain !-


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> No Bud !-- What I was talking about is instead of making 2 leaves at a time the way a normal plant does -- U see it all the time a grow point folds out 2 leaves at a time opposite each other !---There are 4 leaves at each node instead of 2 in the original UBC !-- Trips the daddy of lots of those B.B. seed made 3 leaves at a time !--3 leaves evenly spaced around the stalk at each node !-- Original UBC made 4 leaves at each node !
> S-1 --might have changed that !-- The thing need to go under a microscope !-- Only way to say for certain !-



 Thanks buddy and that pic you just posted looks so good excellent job my friend and once 3 UBC's grow up we will definitely be putting them under a microscope I don't know what I'm looking for but I'm sure if I take a picture of it you will


----------



## Keef

O.K. I know a guilt trip when I see one !-- I ain't bogarting these seed they really old and took me about 50 seed to get one to germ !-- I got one to germ !- -It hermied on me 2nd run ! --Cane won the prize ! 

View attachment 20170713_122931-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I guess D.D. be about half way there by now ? -- We got work to do ! 

View attachment 20170713_130144-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Got to get all the oil out that coconut before I can begin to ferment !-- Not a problem it just takes awhile !-- D.D. left with a corked bottle !-- Love my new corker !-- My first one was one them "hurt U machines"-- like a pogo sticks --rollerblades --or a Unicycle !--Trampoline ?-- there's  lots of hurt U stuff out there !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, enter that one, it is wonderful.  4 cages done. woo hoo..off to the store and then done for the day.. Nick, looking forward to your entry. love the name, thor.  Umbra, i don't think you should have to supply the botm gifts. how can we do it fairly?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Keef, enter that one, it is wonderful.  4 cages done. woo hoo..off to the store and then done for the day.. Nick, looking forward to your entry. love the name, thor.  Umbra, i don't think you should have to supply the botm gifts. how can we do it fairly?


I didn't mean it to be all the time or every time, just to start the ball rolling. Have you discussed it with the other mods and Admin? What do they say, if you can discuss it?


----------



## Keef

Nope Rose I can do much better !-- Give me a couple months I come play !-- I just don't have much of a competitive urge about BOTM !-- We all in such different situations and places !-- Any of these people from prohibition states --Win a prize in my book for just coming out the shadows !-- Growing under threat of jail and they do it anyway !-- I smoke my stuff and I'm happy with it !-- I don't need anyone else's approval! -- Don't take that wrong ! -- D.D. and I are down here alone !-- There is no one else !-- I have nothing to compare my work with ! I'm down here in the belly of the beast perfecting my art !-- If I can not only grow under these circumstances but thrive and come up outta here at the end of prohibition driving a team of monsters !-- I win !


----------



## Keef

I know when prohibition ends they gonna wanna find some free state growers to come in to grow here !-- 
All I got to say is they better bring they "A" game !-- I'll be waiting !


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Which strain is your Thor's Hammer? mrcane has an incredible gdp x blackrose that honestly looks like a black rose.



Not really sure,  I got it from keef 'bout a year and a bit ago.  It has a fruity smell but also has a bit of a cat urine smell to it.  The frost has been there from almost day one.  Keef sent me several seeds labeled Umbra's suprise.  Guess he lost the label or something.  They all grow the same though so pretty much related.  I think I have a pic from a week or so ago. 

View attachment Suprise.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, no i haven't discussed it with the mods, I will.  I don't know how they do it at other sites.  Keef, i won a time or two and it was a kick in the pants. but we need more entries. 
 we had a plant of the month contest too, that is where yours should have been keef.


----------



## Keef

I never did find a label Nick !-- Umbra said he couldn't remember !-- She gonna grow some bats for ya !--
She don't look like anything I've grown from Umbra !-- Except for the frost !-- He do that so well !
I'll participate Rose but I would like to wait till the rotation is rolling again !-- Wednesday I move the 5th of the 8 part rotation to bloom !-- Other than that I got a box of misfits !-- When the wheel is rolling I'll have something every week if U want?-- That pic of that baby Snow Desiel ? -- I like Nick's pic better !-- That should be in the contest !


----------



## Keef

Umbra U remember when I was trying to get U to remember what that unmarked container of seed was ?
That's  them !-- I marked them "Umbra's Surprise "-Cause Surprise !-- Umbra can't remember what they are !


----------



## Keef

$65 on Amazon !-- I got 2 !-- Love that woman ! 

View attachment 20170713_170945-1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folk. Found my old grumpy side today. Had to get away from young people music. Then a 10 year old comes over playing Ac/Dc from 1980. I can do that. Should of seen the look on there face when I tell. Them I was there age when it came out. Hippy got access to tour the B.P.E. They make Money there. I seen Billons There. No Picture's or you get a cavity. Search. I left my phone in the car. Also took my daughter in-laws car. I was never there. Nick. Nice looking plant BPOTM.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I am an unapologetic grumpy old man !-- I don't like it U gonna know about it !-- I got that SR 91 moved to aero and it's  doing fine !-- Don't know how that Panama Powerhouse gonna smoke be she grow like I like !--I got rooted cuts !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keep she Heavy Indica. Rock hard nugs . Tasty. You see when it's in the pipe.


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra U remember when I was trying to get U to remember what that unmarked container of seed was ?
> That's  them !-- I marked them "Umbra's Surprise "-Cause Surprise !-- Umbra can't remember what they are !



I think it was ISP seeds that a bunch of beans rolled on the floor and Ohsogreen couldn't remember what they were. Same thing here. But they had to be something I actually bred though, and that limits it some. Nick she looks stellar.


----------



## Keef

He rocking it ain't he Umbra ? -- Did U do some work with "The Blue" or A Fruity Desiel ? -- I know that frost !


----------



## Keef

The aero vegetable garden !-- Tomatos --Bell Pepper --Sweet Bite Peppers -- Basil --Oregano and Thyme !-- Got some sweet orange tomato seed drying! -- Might get me a tray to grow salad greens ?-- I got another box like this I can add as they need more room !-- I found some seed for some blue strawberries and I want some in a hanging basket or something ! 

View attachment 20170713_192926-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  betcha can't grow tomatoes in your setup,  too top heavy


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> He rocking it ain't he Umbra ? -- Did U do some work with "The Blue" or A Fruity Desiel ? -- I know that frost !



I was a tester for OJD. The breeder at Connoisseur Genetics. I did his hazeolope , stink bomb, and purple bastard. All were 12 to 15 week sativas. The blues are a cut of NL#5 from the UK that I worked a little. Some very blueberry phenos. Been running fruity diesels here and there. It could be any of these.


----------



## Keef

Not those Tomatos Nick that's  for sure !-- I'm after some patio tomato plants !-- Like I told D.D. I need a more indica leaning tomato !-- I thought about a tomato SCROG but it'll be less work to get some patio Tomatos and net them !-- I can stabilize with a net Nick but not those tomato plants !-- I also got some Purple Strawberry seed on the way !-- I don't know what it is but I also want some Wonderberry seed !-- I don't know what they are but I got a Wonderberry pot plant so it must be fate !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I got what you need. They only get 5 to 6 inches tall grow cherry. Never  tried cloning them. I will pop one when I Get home. I got 10.  I will send you some.


----------



## Keef

Cool Hippy !-- I can grow some stuff in aero but it got to be small !-- I plan to move those 2 Tomatos outside anyway !-- I got a great big bag of Happy Frog I bet they'll do well in !-- I've never cloned Tomatos either those plants are left over from a BLT !-- Maybe I see if Tomatos can be cloned ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Tomato clone easier than MJ. Just stick in water. They will live and root. You should get 2 Seasons of matters outside down there.


----------



## Keef

What U know about strawberries Hippy ?


----------



## Keef

Am I still not allowed to talk about the Royal Family ?-- Voter Fraud Commission to collect all the 411 on all voters !-- What a prize for whoever controlled such info because with that they can predict and control elections  !-- How bout NO ?-- Don't Tread On Me !


----------



## WoodHippy

Got some been thinking hydro towers for Greens and such. I bet Strawberry would be good hydro.  N


----------



## umbra

I have been to a strawberry hydro farm in NY up near the finger lakes. They have a website. I don't remember the name. But it is a U pick it type farm.


----------



## Keef

I did run across a pack of 10 Kona Gold coffee seed for only $500 !-- Made me think they learned it from pot seed companies !


----------



## St_Nick

I'm having a real good night 

View attachment 20170713_235422.jpg


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day. been real busy and it looks like another day of it. yall stay tuned up today. peace


----------



## St_Nick

Morning everyone.  Made it thru the night and its raining today.  Guess I'll just have to stay home and sample a new strain!  
:48:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's Friday ? --I thought it was like Tuesday or something !-- Oh well !--Wake and Bake !


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC. I lost a day somewhere. Found everyone involved in robbing me. Had a serious talk with 2 of the 3 involved. I will have half today or they won't be walking very well. I know where they live, the car they drive, and gps attached to their cars. Oh, somebody decided it would safer for them if they gave me their 9mm. It accidentally went off thru this guys knee.


----------



## Keef

Now we talking Umbra !-- Accidents happen !-- Sometimes people also accidently step on the gas instead of the brake too !


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopefully it works out. Might be careful with prints on the 9. Do not need that as a problem also.  Be safe umbra. Pretty sure if they went to the hospitals the police were called.


----------



## Keef

Still trying to figure out the best way to approach using this baseball cap heat transfer press to press oil !-- It got that slight curve like the bill of a cap !-- I think maybe make some saddle bags with the mesh bags and press 2 at a time ? -- Still haven't ordered any thinner or carts !--Need to know more about these terps Umbra mentioned ! 
Now that I moved my veggies I got more room in a cloner !-- Think I take a bunch of Snow Desiel cuts !
Caps are working pipes warm !-- Gonna be a good day !


----------



## umbra

paying the price for my fun last night...10% hearing in my right ear...and yes it is going to be a good day!


----------



## umbra

WoodHippy said:


> Hopefully it works out. Might be careful with prints on the 9. Do not need that as a problem also.  Be safe umbra. Pretty sure if they went to the hospitals the police were called.



I waited until the ambulance arrived. Only prints on it were his. GSR on his hand and clothes. He was going into shock so I made sure the EMT's were aware it was an accident and self inflicted.


----------



## Keef

Dat's gotta hurt !-- Way to work Umbra !-- Did U get to have a conversation  while U waited ?--


----------



## Keef

Midget bud porn ? 
This one Rose calls "Bubba's Momma" 

View attachment 20170714_102858-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Vengeance Is Mine !-- Says it right there in da bible Umbra !--- Look it up !


----------



## St_Nick

Keef, Not midget porn 

View attachment 20170714_114251.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Dang it.


----------



## Keef

Sideways bud porn ? -- Love it Nick !-- I do stuff like that all da time !-- U really should enter that BOTM !
I'm looking at real estate online !-- I get out where I can --I turn the girls loose and grow some bigger plants !-- Water seems to be a problem down here !-- $17 a foot and water be 400 feet down --Nope! --I pass !-- 
Might have to broaden the search !-- My girls might be midgets now but I basically got a weed store in a box !-- Then there's this other stuff !-- Blow the dam whistle !-- I'm ready any time !--Still need a high CBD plant but I know some people !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Dat's gotta hurt !-- Way to work Umbra !-- Did U get to have a conversation  while U waited ?--



Yes we did. Funny how things work out. My son got up before 8am on his day off to take care of a few things. He actually is trying to pop some beans of his own. Now if only he would clean his room and pay rent.


----------



## Rosebud

Holy cow, a girl does some work outside and stuff happens in the ofc. I hope you are ok umbra. Keef, yes i think we can discuss the current events. What amazes me is the news this morning that they pinpointed to one city block and spread propaganda to the ones interested. I sure never got any but they know i wouldn't take it... Bet Weedhopper did.  Even fox news is backing away..... hmmmm  As a person who messes with IP addy's that took some serious espionage.   that sounds like US talent. 

Umbra, you may never sleep again. Morning woody and nick!


----------



## umbra

porn wars, I love it


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Holy cow, a girl does some work outside and stuff happens in the ofc. I hope you are ok umbra. Keef, yes i think we can discuss the current events. What amazes me is the news this morning that they pinpointed to one city block and spread propaganda to the ones interested. I sure never got any but they know i wouldn't take it... Bet Weedhopper did.  Even fox news is backing away..... hmmmm  As a person who messes with IP addy's that took some serious espionage.   that sounds like US talent.
> 
> Umbra, you may never sleep again. Morning woody and nick!



I slept pretty good last night, lol.


----------



## umbra

Having been married to someone who was bi polar, if the gun shot was self inflicted he will be placed into psych eval for 72 hours. If he displays anger, rage, violence, ect. he will not leave the hospital.


----------



## Keef

Rose Seems pretty obvious that the US help came from Jared !-- He got some kind of analytical company that could do stuff like that !-- What U think that Voter Fraud Commission is all about ? -- With that 411  they could do what they did next time only better !- With this Russian meeting exposed ?--I expect people to start point fingers and lots more info !-- Bannon and Breitbart going down too ! -- This attempted political coop is over he going down hard !
Look someone burned  the local Representative's office down and I want to make it clear it wasn't me !- I would have nothing to gain for that !-- Somebody must be pissed off though !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- U should go to the hospital and taunt him !-- No enough is enough !-- He won't ever mess with U again !


----------



## umbra

How do defend your son or son in law when they openly admits they committed treason? If you interfere in any way its obstruction of justice, if you pardon them it conspiracy to commit treason. The best thing would be for political name to do a murder/suicide take out the republican party and his family, then himself.
Could all of political name's assets be seized for being used in a felony crime? Treason is a felony crime right? So could the American people take away the golf courses, hotels, and all his commercial real estate?


----------



## Keef

That's a little drastic Umbra !-- Forget about all that treason stuff !-- It's  the finacial crimes that nail them to the wall !-- Wait and see !-- When they start exploring campaign contributions it will get real interesting ! --
I'm not gonna dis Republicans --They got those 2 factions the radical right and some more conservatives !
They just got high jacked by the right wing tea party types !-- Now those 2 factions got go decide what the party will be going forward !-- We need at least 2 strong political parties !--Then perhaps we can proceed up the middle somehow !-- I know if I was a political name I would be selling sheet off right and left and hiding that money !-- I would probably not like people going over my finances with a fine tooth comb !


----------



## umbra

I know I'm just in a pissy mood


----------



## Keef

As expected Umbra !--It's all brain chemistry !-- - U had a massive adrenaline dump yesterday !-- After that U had a serotonin rush for awhile !-- Used up all your brains feel good chemicals !--  Give it a couple days !


----------



## umbra

Just having visions of Jonestown


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra said:


> I know I'm just in a pissy mood


Me too got that way last night. Told the wife I am 47 years old.Do not need nagged.
She is still mad.


----------



## umbra

I forgot...Happy Bastille Day


----------



## WoodHippy

Had to look it up. Gonna BBQ later. Guess I join them.


----------



## WoodHippy

Umbra glad to hear it was his own finger that did the pulling. Less worrying for you.


----------



## umbra

yeah accidents happen


----------



## WoodHippy

So does Karma. Looks like it struck them.


----------



## umbra

anniversary of the movie The Blob today. Steve McQueen was in it. Bunch of it was filmed in Phoenixville, PA. Suburb of Philly.


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Took a pictures of SD and new glass pipe but picture came out dark.  Got to get me a new camera.  Hoping everyone a pleasant stony day. Still under the weather but I'm gong to take a hit off of this bong.:bong2:


----------



## Rosebud

Hope you feel better soon ness. 

It is just hot here.


----------



## Keef

Might as well Ness !-- Had me a nap !-- Wake and Bake all over again ! --- UPS man made a delivery and when I opened the door the heat and bright almost blinded me !-- I'm done out there till evening anyway !


----------



## umbra

I ordered some bugs and they never arrived. Apparently UPS crushed them, so it got sent back.


----------



## Keef

If I was the Donald ? -- I would pardon the whole family and friends for known and unknown crimes then if I got impeached or forced out of power in any other way -- The Vice President would pardon me and the whole family could laugh all the way to the bank ! --No legal jeopardy !--So none dis sheet matters !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Well i thought i would drop in and see whats going on in the Passion,,,lol,,,same ole **** different day,,,the sky is still falling,,,lol.
Rose,,what did Weedhopper get,,,ya lost me,,and i didnt feel like going back far enough to try and figure it out. Havent been watching alot of news,,got better things to do with my life. I see my buddy Keef still aint getten out much. Yall still hung up on Russia? Funny as hell. Hope yall find something else to do in his second term. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> How do defend your son or son in law when they openly admits they committed treason? If you interfere in any way its obstruction of justice, if you pardon them it conspiracy to commit treason. The best thing would be for political name to do a murder/suicide take out the republican party and his family, then himself.
> Could all of political name's assets be seized for being used in a felony crime? Treason is a felony crime right? So could the American people take away the golf courses, hotels, and all his commercial real estate?



Thought you didnt get involved in these things Umbra? :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Guess all the rules have went out the wndow,,,A. 
Glad i aint here much,,,Blood Preasure would be to high. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Hopper in da house !-- I been missing me some Hopper !-- U right I'm still a cripple without much of a life !
News is usually boring but this all reads like a spy novel or something !-- They got me hooked !-- I gotta see how it ends !


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Thought you didnt get involved in these things Umbra? :48:


I was just in a pissy mode


----------



## Keef

Not me !-- I'm in a good mood !-- I just know what I like and what I don't like and I don't like political name !--I see him as a threat to the free world and it alarms me ! 

My face is swelling I'm out for the night !-- I hope !-- These pressure fronts gonna kill me one day !


----------



## Budlight

It's good to see you weedhopper 


 I sure miss  everyone  around here I haven't been around much  it's going to be a glorious day when this house sells 


 So it looks like my  insane chem 91 I have one boy one female and my madscientist cheesecake I have four females and one boy my white cookie strawberry rhino one male one female  so it looks like I'm going to have a little bit of pollen to play with  :48: I can't wait to find out what I got in the  G 13 HP 88


----------



## WoodHippy

Got to go home. See ya all this evening.


----------



## ness

Morning Hippy and OFC.  Hippy, I'm real sorry to say that LB 1974 and TW seed didn't pop right.  I'm upset about it.  And, SD, I had to tie it up. I had that happen before and they seem to recover.


----------



## ness

Rose, I had to spray for spiders mite early this morning.  And, I'm worry about the bug spray being on mj leafs.  Do, I wash the leaf off before the sun get to high.  Rose you are right about me having mulch.  That is all there is out in the grow area.  Having a better day today.


----------



## ness

Hello 

View attachment 101_0813.JPG


----------



## ness

See if this is better. 

View attachment 101_0820.JPG


----------



## ness

Sd 

View attachment 101_0807.JPG


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Let's  do this thing !


----------



## ness

GoodMorning
What's anyone think about these leaf? 

View attachment 101_0828 (800x450).jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Out of Texas. Ness I have them both as plants when it gets cooler we can try cuttings. Do not fret. 
Oh yea Morning OFC


----------



## ness

Hello 

View attachment 101_0824.jpg


----------



## Keef

Good for U Hippy !--U better get home fore those plants die !

Ness baby I don't have a clue about those plants !-- U just moved them outside didn't U ? -- Maybe it is just them adapting !-- Had a lot of rain too since then ? -- Might have something to do with that !-- 

I need to work the pharm today too !-- Get me some more Snow Desiel cuts !--Looks like I got seed set on the plants I bred !-- I also learned that blooming a tiny male works just fine !-- I think I kept Waldo (BBSL) from getting on everything !-- I did breed quite a few girl to him !-- Just fertilized a lower limb so I don't expect a bunch of seed but it will be enough !-- They gonna be da bomb !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I was just in a pissy mode



Yep,,we all have those. Hows your Meds growing Bro? Hope your day is better then the last one. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper in da house !-- I been missing me some Hopper !-- U right I'm still a cripple without much of a life !
> News is usually boring but this all reads like a spy novel or something !-- They got me hooked !-- I gotta see how it ends !



Yep,,you miss me like a thorn in your foot,,,lol. And you aint cripple,,,crazy,,but not cripple. 
Hooked on fake news are ya. :rofl: wait for it,,,wait,,,wait,,,okay now,,,yehaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

What up Woodhippy,Ness and Bud. Hope your grows are the bomb.
I have one more day in Shreveport and that US Attorneys floor will be done. I hung over 3000 yds of 54" Vinyl on that bastage..
 Heading to Little Rock Arkansas next week when im done in Shreveport. 
Thank You political name,,,,,yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

See yall after while. Gotta run some errands whilst im home.


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? --U know I miss U Cuz !-- U can't even take edibles ? -- I don't even want to think about it !

I got 2 gallons of Strawberry brandywine and a gallon of coconut that did not meet  D.D.'s strick standards !-- Guess I'm build me a still next couple days and just cook it off !-- I don't have a still but McGiver ain't got nothing on Keef !-- I'm need a thump keg and a worm and I have the stuff I need on hand ! -- Also got 5 gallons of Strawberry /Cherry Wine  needs to be froze off ! --Growing weed and making liquor at the beach ?-- It's a hard life but I manage !


----------



## Keef

I ain't finding the Stoner Ranch where I want it for the price I want !-- Gonna have to expand the search !
I'm where I wanted to be with the pharm before the move !-- We getting close and I need a place to kick it with the grow !-- Until then I be working with this cap heat press I got coming and mastering this 710 thing !


----------



## Keef

What was the time on that !-- We heating up the still !-- Had to skip the thump keg but that's  not a problem !
The sacrifice of the first 10% to the gods of distilling is mandatory or U kill people !


----------



## Keef

Soon as I find the kick starter we'll give it a test drive !--Think it cost about  $126 ! 

View attachment 20170715_144128-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> What up Hopper ? --U know I miss U Cuz !-- U can't even take edibles ? -- I don't even want to think about it !
> 
> I got 2 gallons of Strawberry brandywine and a gallon of coconut that did not meet  D.D.'s strick standards !-- Guess I'm build me a still next couple days and just cook it off !-- I don't have a still but McGiver ain't got nothing on Keef !-- I'm need a thump keg and a worm and I have the stuff I need on hand ! -- Also got 5 gallons of Strawberry /Cherry Wine  needs to be froze off ! --Growing weed and making liquor at the beach ?-- It's a hard life but I manage !



Honestly Bro i really dont miss it. I miss my cold beer in the evening more then i do weed. I have never been one that lets anything control me. I am OCD and a control freak. I have to feel in control of things are i get really pissed . All i know is i now have more control of my AFIB. I have only had a few flutters since i stopped smoking and drinking and taking my Lopressor. I only take half my dose 3 times a day. Cant take full dosses are i wouldnt be able to function. I take 12.5 grams 3 times a day.  Most are on 50, 100 to 300 grams a day. My resting HR is between 50 and 70. My BP is bout 107/67. I have had my BP as low as 97/60,,but i still feel okay. I feel pretty good at work,,so all is good so far. Im gonna try and lower my dose to 12.5 twice a day later ,,once i feel comfortable to do so. Freaking AFIB will scare the **** out of you so its nothing i wanna screw around with to much. Lol


----------



## St_Nick

Man,  I been mowing the yard today.  It is sooooooo muggy.  Only 78 degrees but I lost 2 lbs. in sweat and thats after drinking two cold ones.  I really need to get off my bum and fix my riding lawnmower.  On the brighter side, I paid a guy a 1/4 oz. of Nurse Larry to weed wack my river bank.  Not sure who made out on that deal although he was a VERY HAPPY camper.


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC Made the drive from FT Worth to  Mid Mo. in 10 hr. Hopper good to see ya. Glad your doing whats best for you. Giggy The Original male is forming pollen Sacks, And I found a Bluedawg boy also. I will pm a link about it. Got a couple Unhappy campers in Veg. But all in all not bad. I will take GDP X BPU tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Been busy as a one legged man in a kick fight !-- Playing with the pressure and  temp on my new 'sheen while keeping an eye on the still !-- Got the head cooked off so now we making Strawberry Shine ! --Time for a pipe !

Hippy glad U made it home !--U gonna have to go back to work to rest up !

Nick that's the way to work ! -- Da Nurse be good medicine too !


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Watching the news !-- 2 terms ? --- Hopper always could make me laugh !-- -I see they fixed health care this week !--Maybe next week we will build a wall ? --If it's  O.K. with Vlad ?

Face is pissing me off !-- I'm take some sinus medicine and go to bed !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Evening O.F.C. !-- Watching the news !-- 2 terms ? --- Hopper always could make me laugh !-- -I see they fixed health care this week !--Maybe next week we will build a wall ? --If it's  O.K. with Vlad ?
> 
> Face is pissing me off !-- I'm take some sinus medicine and go to bed !



Yep,,,ya was laughing the 1st time too,,now it aint so funny A.
 Keep on laughing,,works for me. Mark my Word,,my boy political name will be President for 8 yrs.
I remember how funny it was when i seen the faces of all those morons on CNN when he won. Now that was funny. :rofl:
By the way,,dont get mad at me bout Politics. Ive done some reading and noobody seems to give two shits about the rules ,,so why should i? Lets have some fun since Weedhopper makes you laugh. Lol


----------



## umbra

Even Fox News has come out and said political name is a liar and he and his campaign should have simply told the truth about their Russian contacts. Fox News Hopper, not Fake News. And even Fox News thinks that the lying is to cover up even more criminal actions. Don Jr admitted to treason or were his own words just more Fake News. political name = Jonestown. You going to drink the koolaid Hopper?


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Even Fox News has come out and said political name is a liar and he and his campaign should have simply told the truth about their Russian contacts. Fox News Hopper, not Fake News. And even Fox News thinks that the lying is to cover up even more criminal actions. Don Jr admitted to treason or were his own words just more Fake News. political name = Jonestown. You going to drink the koolaid Hopper?



Nooooo,,,not someone in politics lying.  Lol,,,Everyone one of those asshats in office lie. I could give a crap Umbra about the Russia ****. Again,,hide and watch,,he will Win again. You guys thought i was full of crap the 1st time too. You like Nancy Peeloser do ya,,,,he he.
And i dont drink coolaid,,too much suger. :rofl:
I knew i could get Umbra going,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- 
Kinda hard to govern when he got a 36 % approval rating and a criminal investigation hanging over his head ! -- Can't even unite his own party and get anything done !-- He sure ain't nothing to be proud of !-- The first job of any politician is to keep his job when something threatens that --like being tied to a unpopular president they will abandon him to keep they job !


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Keef,,,did DD get you a Scooter? That old Cushman would be my choice. I rode one of those when i was a kid. Now that would be a beach bike.
As for Politics,,,dont yall get all butt hurt. Im just having some fun. I aint to worried bout it. Life works itself out. I gotta go mow my yard. Ill be back to mess wit ya later. Yehaaaaa


----------



## giggy

Morning ofc hope everybody is well. Been real busy at the grind but today is mine. I'm gonna go to the shop and work on my stuff for a change. Yall have a great day. Peace


----------



## Keef

I know that's  right Hopper !-- We just live in this world !-- We working on replacing the Scoot !-- We also in the process of filing for my SS !-- Figured out how to buy the Stoner Ranch and keep the beach house !
Lots going on for what looks like nothing going on !-- Gonna be tricky but I think we can pull it off !

Mane they is water falling out the sky !-- That's something we don't see too often !


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> Morning ofc hope everybody is well. Been real busy at the grind but today is mine. I'm gonna go to the shop and work on my stuff for a change. Yall have a great day. Peace




Giggy if I sent you 2 sets of plates could you do some machine work for me ?


----------



## umbra

Morning OFC


----------



## Budlight

Good morning guys hope everyone's off to an excellent start just about to start hammering on the house again man this is a bigger job than we thought


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef your lucky its raining. Its hot and humid as hell here in Dallas. Just mowed my front yard and im dripping wet. Funny thing is i dont never seem to have problems with AFIB when working. Ive been reading and even potheads say AFIB and Weed dont mix. That sucks,,but hey,,ljfe is a ***** sometimes .
Hi Rose,,i see yas down there.
Well i gotta go mow the Backyard now. Later Gaters
And Keef i hope you get your SS.
Morning Bud,Umbra,Kraven and Giggy.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning guys,  Keef, it was your secret plan to want to talk about the state of our world, it is no longer politics,  so wh would get his t rump self back here where he belongs. It doesn't matter if you smoke or not, you are family, ya know like that one uncle?

Life was hard yesterday, Howard the black special needs crazy poodle? He had to go to E.R. it took forever. He was one sick little boy. He is better this morning. I was not patient and kind with the er.  I was in the end but not in the middle.

I have about 4 more cages to build, i am almost ready to show you guys. WH, did you  know bud broke his knee ( a lot of that going on) 6 weeks ago and has been in a wheel chair and i have been his slave? And a nice slave? It's killing me lol

Bud, i have been wanting to tell you i think it is awesome that you are moving because you want to. Your wife has a salon? That is very cool.


----------



## Rosebud

Oops Ness, i was wanting to tell you that what you spray in veg is pretty much cut off before you smoke your pot. What did you use? You have to be real careful in flower.  I think it is spider mites on your plant, not positive, look on the underside of the leaves to see spider mite ****. little black dots.   Sending good mojo to your girls.


----------



## Keef

I can't get moving today !-- I got stuff to do I just ain't ready to get started !-- 
Rose --Me having a secret plan ? --That's  funny !-- I'm not even sure about the next hour !-- 
It is nice to get some rain !-- We haven't had much measurable rain since spring !


----------



## Rosebud

no wonder your face hurt Keef, rain.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys,  Keef, it was your secret plan to want to talk about the state of our world, it is no longer politics,  so wh would get his t rump self back here where he belongs. It doesn't matter if you smoke or not, you are family, ya know like that one uncle?
> 
> Life was hard yesterday, Howard the black special needs crazy poodle? He had to go to E.R. it took forever. He was one sick little boy. He is better this morning. I was not patient and kind with the er.  I was in the end but not in the middle.
> 
> I have about 4 more cages to build, i am almost ready to show you guys. WH, did you  know bud broke his knee ( a lot of that going on) 6 weeks ago and has been in a wheel chair and i have been his slave? And a nice slave? It's killing me lol
> 
> Bud, i have been wanting to tell you i think it is awesome that you are moving because you want to. Your wife has a salon? That is very cool.



Thank you rose  i'm really excited to make this next step in life I think it's going to be an excellent move  my plan is once I get all settled in I'm going to grow  at least for plants for donations for people that just don't have the funds and really need  their medicine plus I have a really close friend that lives there his daughter is about eight or nine she has really bad  Epilepsy  and causes her to have grand mal seizures and when I mentioned to them about CBD because the medicines they had her on was just frying her brain she couldn't eat she couldn't sleep one minute she was crying next minute she was happy so when they tried the CBD it worked really well for her but they are having a hard time  finding it out there so my main goal will be to grow enough CBD to donate to them as well  just need to lock down a good CBD strain for her any recommendations would be great


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning guys,  Keef, it was your secret plan to want to talk about the state of our world, it is no longer politics,  so wh would get his t rump self back here where he belongs. It doesn't matter if you smoke or not, you are family, ya know like that one uncle?
> 
> Life was hard yesterday, Howard the black special needs crazy poodle? He had to go to E.R. it took forever. He was one sick little boy. He is better this morning. I was not patient and kind with the er.  I was in the end but not in the middle.
> 
> I have about 4 more cages to build, i am almost ready to show you guys. WH, did you  know bud broke his knee ( a lot of that going on) 6 weeks ago and has been in a wheel chair and i have been his slave? And a nice slave? It's killing me lol
> 
> Bud, i have been wanting to tell you i think it is awesome that you are moving because you want to. Your wife has a salon? That is very cool.


Thanks Rose,,you guys are like family to me. I couldnt stay away.  This place is like a second home to me. Ill try to be good...lol
And no i didnt know he broke his knee,,,what happen?


----------



## Keef

Yeah !-- It hurts some Rose but I'm just dragging !-- I don't have anything left of a left cheek or sinus -- Just a metal plate and screws holding the pieces that are left in place !-- My theory is when the atmospheric pressure is fluctuating the pressure in my face can't equalize fast enough ! -The neck I never know from one day to the next whether my left arm gonna participate or not !-- Somewhere among the 3 bulged disc in my neck one of them puts pressure on the nerve to my left arm when it gets inflamed and it hurts to use it !-- - One thing I can say is this is better than being paralyzed or dead !--I be alright !-- I needs to go top off boxes and take some clones !-- Just as soon as I finish the cup of coffee and pipe! --Maybe !
This cap press gonna work O.K. but I need a pollen press and a dry ice shaker pan !--


----------



## Rosebud

Well, ya came to the right place, i am going to be CBD central. It is funny i only have 3 recreational varieties, and 5 medical strains.  I am planning on making a boat load of seeds this fall. I all to well understand about kids with seizures. She might do really well with a tiny amount of oil 3 times a day or whatever they can find that works. Anyway, i will share my cbd seeds with anyone that is interested. I'm going for Johnny Appleseed here.

The Valentine that Umbra shared with me is the most amazing cbd i have ever smoked. The seeds are stupid expensive, like 300 bucks. I have clones of the boys of that as well as one i hope is a girl, i have no idea yet.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Keef

Hopper I try to be good too !-- I'm just not very good at it !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, send me your addy, i send you my shaker pan.


----------



## Keef

O.K. Rose !-- U never said how the dog was now --Howard O.K. ? -- One of mine got stickers around her mouth yesterday and I had to cut them out !-- All the while getting bit with those needle teeth !-- Dog ate me up !


----------



## Rosebud

Ouch keef, howard is so much better. the antibiotic and all the other drugs are working. he drank water and ate chicken so that is good. 

I posted pic's in my journal, please go all the way over there and look at my cages you guys helped me make.


----------



## Keef

Will do Rose !-- I'm watching and waiting to change out the bottle on my still !-- I could use that stuff for fuel in a scooter and leave behind a fresh Strawberry scent wherever I went ! -- Took a couple adjustments yesterday to get it running right but it's cooking now !-- I can't wait to get that gallon of coconut finished !-- but got to shut it  down cause I'm running outta ice !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Well, ya came to the right place, i am going to be CBD central. It is funny i only have 3 recreational varieties, and 5 medical strains.  I am planning on making a boat load of seeds this fall. I all to well understand about kids with seizures. She might do really well with a tiny amount of oil 3 times a day or whatever they can find that works. Anyway, i will share my cbd seeds with anyone that is interested. I'm going for Johnny Appleseed here.
> 
> The Valentine that Umbra shared with me is the most amazing cbd i have ever smoked. The seeds are stupid expensive, like 300 bucks. I have clones of the boys of that as well as one i hope is a girl, i have no idea yet.  I will keep you posted.



I am glad I was able to help.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats alright Keef,,,we will be bad together,,,that way we can share the *** chewings from Rose. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Keef, send me your addy, i send you my shaker pan.



Ill get his addy right over to you. :rofl:   :smoke1:


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Hello Hopper.  Happy to see ya.  Smoking off my new bong and I'm aliking it.  Doing some farming with the help of the OFC. :bong2:


----------



## Keef

Oh No !-- Broke my one good glass pipe !-- I superglue the first one I broke back together but some things?  --U just can't fix !-- Can't fix this !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> Oops Ness, i was wanting to tell you that what you spray in veg is pretty much cut off before you smoke your pot. What did you use? You have to be real careful in flower. I think it is spider mites on your plant, not positive, look on the underside of the leaves to see spider mite ****. little black dots. Sending good mojo to your girls.


 
Hello Rose.  Sorry to hear about Howard.  What went wrong?  Is Bud walking with a walker yet?  I spray all five plants with SNS 217 first spray.  Next spray is something different. I'm afraid that the bug spray is going to hurt mj.  I look underside the leaf and shouldn't see any black dots.  But, I know they are there.  I'll be careful when in flowering.  Almost order ladybugs yesterday.  But, I was wondering about if the bug spray would kill them.  Thanks for the mojo.  That plant seem happy as of now.


----------



## WeedHopper

KEEF,,,As Fred Sanford would say"ya big dummy" lol

What up ness. I hate those little bug bastages.


----------



## ness

OH Know, Keef.  That S****.  That is what am afraid of doing with this pipe I got.  I did order a new bowl from amazon.  But, that not going to help if the whole pipe breaks.


----------



## ness

It time to get ready and check on the girls.  Got to suit up.  Those moq. just want to carry you away.  I kill one in the house the other day must of been 1/2 in long.  And, the blood that squired out.  ack.  :48:


----------



## umbra

I made gummy bears and I messed up the recipe, lol. It said 7 grams of kief or rso, so I added 7ml of rso. I don't think I was meant to use that much rso, lol. I had too much for the bear mold so did some pot leaf mold and skull and cross bone mold as well. Might be a bit strong.


----------



## Keef

It's  a work in progress but it'll only get better ! 

View attachment 20170716_172027-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

more pressure


----------



## ness

Evening, Keef what you got that bud in?  I think you just put the bud in the paper.  Boy, did it rain and the wind.  The girl are OK.  Just got to stake up some branches.  It's time to light up, I haven't had a decent stoney yet.


----------



## giggy

Kraven said:


> Giggy if I sent you 2 sets of plates could you do some machine work for me ?



Shoot me a email and let me know what your wanting to do.


----------



## giggy

How is everybody this evening? Just setting here getting a buzz on my end.


----------



## WoodHippy

Big Buzz here to. I have to go to work for the first time this month. It's gonna suck.  Stoned


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Well, ya came to the right place, i am going to be CBD central. It is funny i only have 3 recreational varieties, and 5 medical strains.  I am planning on making a boat load of seeds this fall. I all to well understand about kids with seizures. She might do really well with a tiny amount of oil 3 times a day or whatever they can find that works. Anyway, i will share my cbd seeds with anyone that is interested. I'm going for Johnny Appleseed here.
> 
> The Valentine that Umbra shared with me is the most amazing cbd i have ever smoked. The seeds are stupid expensive, like 300 bucks. I have clones of the boys of that as well as one i hope is a girl, i have no idea yet.  I will keep you posted.



 Sweet thank you so much Rose that would be greatly appreciated because the CBD's have definitely done wonders for her so far we're just not sure what the strain was that she was getting from the dispensary  i'm thinking it might of been something like charlottes web


----------



## Rosebud

Most of these seeds will be 20 to 1 cbd.


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- Night John Boy !


----------



## Budlight

This is what I deal with on a daily basis with this one






She think she's a circus dog haha


----------



## DirtyDiana

Missing my little cheerleaders! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492108217654.jpg


View attachment FB_IMG_1492108443777-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Beautiful dog Bud!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--- Storms off and on at the beach today !-- Keef is dragging !-- I told U about the metal plate and half dozen screws  I got for a cheek bone !-- I got another one that runs from about the bottom of my nose that goes over toward the ear with more screws --Then I got 6 implant screws in my lower jaw that are attached to a metal bar that wraps around where my bottom teeth were before they took them for my bottom denture plate to attach !-- Anyway when the weather is changing like now --My metal hurts !
Be a long Wake and Bake for me this morning !


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> Beautiful dog Bud!



Thank you d.d


----------



## Rosebud

good morning peeps. today is the day bud goes in and hopefully, he has healed enough to get out of the wheelchair.. please. 

Just smoked a bowl of Jack, it has been years, and it is nice.

It cooled off this morning and that makes me happy. 

Hope all of you are well and stoned.


----------



## Keef

Morning Rose ! --Bud !

Good luck on the doc visit Rose !-- I went to see your cages in your journal and I think U doing a great job on those wire cages !

What up Bud !-- Got the still set up cooking off the last of the Strawberry brandywine !-- I would almost be ashamed of my still but it gets the job done !-- Took about 10 minutes to build the still -- I got 2 --750  mil bottles of Strawberry Shine from a gallon of my froze off wine ! 
So I'm cooking shine and cloning !-- Slowly cause I ain't moving so good !

Umbra -- One those triple lemon things U bred --Lemon Shine ? -- germed for me -- I also got a Lemon Larry -x- Oregon Lemon plant-- already in aero !


----------



## umbra

Good morning everyone. Keef, most excellent. Made gummies edibles yesterday. Ate 5 little gummy bears before being comatose last night.
Rose, I still have a jar of Jack, I like it that much. Pool guy wants chiesel bad. I am smoking some squish. Thinking of eating some gummy bears and working in the garden. 107 today. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Keef

Eat the Gummies Umbra !-- I'm bout to take a 2nd dose of my cannacaps !-- I'm moving some but making grandpa noises ! --
I needs to get in there a do some modifications to that cap press !-- More pressure ? -- The press has a hard rubber form on the bottom side !-- It obsorbs some of the pressure !-- I covered it with an aluminum sleeve and now I'm cranking up the pressure !-- My only concern is if the pivot lever can handle the pressure without breaking it !-- I'm moving on up on with the pressure  !-- I think I can make it work ! 
Right now I'm building a good buzz and watching that still to see that it don't puke !


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks keef, pretty proud of those cages, thanks to Woody who told me what wire to buy. I think it was Woody.   Feel better Keef.
Umbra, Jack was the first thing I grew. Sweet memories.


----------



## Keef

I get by Rose but thanks !-- Gonna be grand central station on seed around here !-- I fertilized a limb on any plant that was the right age with that Black Berry Snow Lotus pollen from Waldo !-- Green Pheno of Purple Haze just got in the way Rose and she got some too !-- I got high hopes for it !-- I hit some outstanding girls its that pollen supposed to make everything better so we'll see !


----------



## ness

Good afternoon,  OFC.  Bud nice looking Pit.  She likes to clime.  I have one like that.  
DD your dogs are adorable.  I like them all dress up.  Have a good day, DD.  Keef I'm going to get me one of those Rosin Presses.  Looking forward to a Dab.  Do you have a Dabber pipe?  I'm going to order me a Dab bowl and a Dabber.  Been watching UTube about Smoking and Dabbing.  Been learning a lot. Just got back in from staking the girls up.  There is rain in the sky.  
Rose, I can't find your site, Can, you, tell me how to get there?  What did the Dr. say about Bud's knee?  Have a good Day, Rose.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Keef the White Widow, clone of a clone, is finely starting to grow.  I be topping her today.  Been wanting to smoke on some White Widow.  Time for a hit and a sip of coffee.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness I got side tracked and forgot to answer your question about those bags for the press !-- The sell reusable silk bags for the bud or hash U pressing doesn't go everywhere but if U been reading U probably read about them !-- No I don't have a dab pipe or rig or whatever U call it !-- This cap heat press is a pain but I'm fixing the problem !-- It don't have to be perfect all it has to do is do O.K. and later buy me a bigger stronger press !-- 
Umbra when U told me about the Snow Desiel seed U sent all U said was "Wink-wink --nod -nod" -- I thought --We'll see about that !--- I just took some more SD cuts this morning and U know I don't think I could have said it better !-- I don't know what to say !--


----------



## ness

:fly:

                                 :fly:      :spit::bong2:

                                                                           :fly:


----------



## ness

Have a  Good Day, Keef, umbra and OFC.


----------



## Keef

Good day to U too Ness !-- The sun is out now so it is hot and steamy !

I got the head cooked off !-- -- We making Strawberry Rocket Fuel now !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Morning Rose ! --Bud !
> 
> Good luck on the doc visit Rose !-- I went to see your cages in your journal and I think U doing a great job on those wire cages !
> 
> What up Bud !-- Got the still set up cooking off the last of the Strawberry brandywine !-- I would almost be ashamed of my still but it gets the job done !-- Took about 10 minutes to build the still -- I got 2 --750  mil bottles of Strawberry Shine from a gallon of my froze off wine !
> So I'm cooking shine and cloning !-- Slowly cause I ain't moving so good !
> 
> Umbra -- One those triple lemon things U bred --Lemon Shine ? -- germed for me -- I also got a Lemon Larry -x- Oregon Lemon plant-- already in aero !



Dammm that Lemon Larry -x- Oregon Lemon  sounds tasty  can't wait to get my hands on some tasty landing


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the link ness, hopefully you can click on this:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74658

Bud gets to add 50 % weight... WOOHOO.


----------



## Keef

Get da man a walker Rose !-- Woo--Hoo for U !-- Now it starts to get a little easier on U !

Bud -- I was wrong !-- It's Lemon Larry -x- Lemon Thai -x- Oregon Lemon !-- Umbra U call it " Lemon Moonshine" or was it just Lemon Shine ? -- Only one out of 4 germed for me !

But wait there's  more !-
- I got straight up Oregon Lemon --and Squish -x-Oregon Lemon! -- The OL didn't germ for me cause I tried them too fresh !-- I only got one out of 4 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon !-- I'm wait a while and let the seed age  in the fridge before I try some more !


----------



## umbra

Mine are the same way. I tried to pop some purple pineapple bomb x BoC when I first died them and got these same results. 1 month later I popped 10 for 10 of the ppb x BoC. I'm just calling the 1 LemonShine. Got some of the delta wave to pop. Got the twisted purple og to clone. I have 2 gdp x bpu in the garage vegging that are stunning


----------



## Keef

GDP-x- BPU?  -- Hell yes !-- Mine is a frosty blueberry !-- She replaced B.B. King as my Blueberry !


----------



## Keef

Now if I can only tease a good blackberry out these BBSL crosses I'll be happy !-- Got blueberry and Strawberry covered still working on isolating a chocolate and lemon !--Having to let a few go but it's  all just a trick !-- I gotta get rid of some to get more !-- Just ain't no easy choices !


----------



## Keef

Shut the still down !-- I ain't letting no body drink that stuff !---Down the drain !-- -- I guess it's  like a computer --Crap in -crap out !-- The wine was nasty and it made nasty shine !


----------



## Rosebud

Bud is making his own lunch with a walker!!!!!!!!


----------



## umbra

congrats Bud


----------



## giggy

DirtyDiana said:


> Missing my little cheerleaders!


them there dawgs gots the wrong colors on.


----------



## Budlight

Rosebud said:


> Bud is making his own lunch with a walker!!!!!!!!



That is some really good news


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, Rose happy to hear Bud is better. 
Giggy I will let you know on the pollen. I will be moving some of the Girls Back inside to flower.
 umbra the GDP X BPU is something else. That is the top of mine split in half. Only had 3 day to go. I am not sure and do not weigh. I am think 3 oz. Got 3 times that still to trim.  Very Dense and smelly 

View attachment gdp71717.jpg


----------



## Keef

Afternoon O.F.C.  !--  
Don't work him too hard Rose !
Personally -- I am not afraid of hard work !-- I will lay right down beside it and take a nap !

I think I need a 420 break !-- I don't care what the clock says !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef said:


> Afternoon O.F.C.  !--
> Don't work him too hard Rose !
> Personally -- I am not afraid of hard work !-- I will lay right down beside it and take a nap !
> 
> I think I need a 420 break !-- I don't care what the clock says !



It's almost 420 here in Cali, and I'm just about finished making a batch of green dragon for my wife. Guess we'll give it a try, what'd ya say... 

View attachment IMG_7819.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Just for Fun It is 3.5 oz wet. Might get a oz dry.


----------



## WoodHippy

2RedEyes that stuff might be why your eyes are red.


----------



## Keef

What up Red Eyes ? --Hippy !
I take cannacaps regularly Red Eyes !-- I decarb the weed at 240 degrees for about half an hour -- I run it thru a wire Callander for straining spaghetti or something !-- I run it thru there to make it easier to pack into gel caps !-- I pack it in the caps with a sawed off chop stick !-- It's what I still do with my trim ! --Couldn't get around much without my caps !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Baking early this morning. Woke about 0330 with a headache; finally got it under control. Coffee & a bud...... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499522196768.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone


----------



## Keef

Go Bud !-- Don't U just love it when a plan comes together ? -- Whatcha call that one ?


----------



## Keef

I'm back on the search for the Stoner Ranch !-- Somewhere between San Antonio and the coast ! -- It's not gonna be as easy as I thought !-- Gonna start looking at foreclosed properties !-- I need water-- power and a structure for the grow ! --


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Go Bud !-- Don't U just love it when a plan comes together ? -- Whatcha call that one ?



 She's my deep chunk grape ape


----------



## Budlight

Keef this is my new widow strawberry rhino I think she's coming along really well I really can't wait to smoke her she smells really good to







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Nice Bud !-- She do look good !-- The anticipation is the hardest part !-- I think that is part of the addiction to growing !-- U just gotta know !


----------



## umbra

morning guys, dogs need food...bbl


----------



## Keef

I'm not feeling like a spring chicken myself today --Feed the dogs Umbra and we'll just get high and hang out ?-


----------



## Keef

I was outta caps so I decarbed some White Indica bud and took 5 --OO gel caps packed full as I could pack them !-- I might be better soon !-- Or doing the crab walk ?-- U know when U walk sideways so U can hold on to something to steady yourself ? -- Don't be pretending U all got that high before !


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, covered up at the grind. hope all are well.


----------



## Rosebud

Morning gang.  I need to finish my cages... mr rb needs three more weeks until he can go to PT.. still healing, but can get around a lot more. 
I had two girlfrinds helping me in the grow, i finally said, i am not comfortable with you two doing that. so they stopped. My grow, nervous with anyone messing around it.  I would rather do it myself.. i think i am getting old.

Beautiful buds up there bud.


----------



## Keef

My left arm seems to be on strike today and my face got some pressure but I been worse! -- Needs to get a box set up for tomorrow's move to bloom !-- 

U know over at that other place I think they refer to me as "The Bottom Feeder " -- Must be something wrong with me !- I guess I should be angry or at least have my feelings hurt but I got nothing !-- I find it mildly amusing but that's  about it !


----------



## Keef

I feel them caps in my belly !-- They bout to kick in any minute!


----------



## Rosebud

You are one of my favorite bottom feeders whatever that means.

Good morning giggy, wish you were home we could smoke out right now.

Morning Ness!


----------



## ness

Morning OFC. Time for a bong hit and get this day started.:bong2:


----------



## ness

Morning Rose.  Rose do you have wind protection for mj when the rain and wind get bad?


----------



## umbra

shadowman you are a dumb a**


----------



## Kraven

Who called you a bottom feeder keef? What site was that on....did you ruffle someones feathers?

Been super busy this week...and in the garden a bunch...took a few snaps of the girls to share. Peace

Hippy Slayer and Grass Monkey....both 48 days now.


----------



## ness

I order me a tent.  But, I'm not looking forward in carrying the pots to were I have to set the tent up.  But, you got to do what ya got to do.


----------



## umbra

beautiful as always Kraven


----------



## Budlight

Thank you Rose and I'm glad Bud is feeling a lot better and able to move around better  I know what it's like dealing with a bad knee I suffered all winter I was ready to cut To get them to cut it off just so I could get some work done  not to mention you would be surprised how much a bad knee gets the way of well  i'm sure you can guess hahaha


----------



## ness

Kraven such beautiful plants.  I'm wishing this time around I get frost.  That sure would be nice.


----------



## Keef

Kraven -- Ruffle Feathers is my middle name !-- That looks like that Grass Monkey I peed on ? 

Rose U got to learn to accept help when U need it !-- Pot farmers are an independent bunch but let them help !-- Just watch them like a hawk !-- When D.D. was home we were in the grow and she said -- Can I move this over there ? --I said no !


----------



## Keef

Umbra -- Caps is kicking in but I don't think I told U about that press !--( Maybe I already did?)-- U said "More Pressure" -- The cap press has a hard rubber bottom side buffer !-- It has just enough give to limit the pressure! --- I'm take it off and replace it with an identical wooden block then I can raise the pressure more !-- Right now I'm trying to see how much pressure I can get with that buffer block !


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Who called you a bottom feeder keef? What site was that on....did you ruffle someones feathers?
> 
> Been super busy this week...and in the garden a bunch...took a few snaps of the girls to share. Peace
> 
> Hippy Slayer and Grass Monkey....both 48 days now.



DAMMMM buddy  I can't even come up with a word for how yummy they look :48:


----------



## Keef

Got most the farming done -- Got my box set up for tomorrow --Got that little Lemon Shine moved to aero --
Still gotta take a look and top off the boxes but I'm on it !-- 
Bud U can look at that Grass Monkey Kraven got but good luck laying hands on it !-- I talked all sorts of sweet stuff and angles but alas he ain't getting off it ! -- I understand but I still want it !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Umbra -- Caps is kicking in but I don't think I told U about that press !--( Maybe I already did?)-- U said "More Pressure" -- The cap press has a hard rubber bottom side buffer !-- It has just enough give to limit the pressure! --- I'm take it off and replace it with an identical wooden block then I can raise the pressure more !-- Right now I'm trying to see how much pressure I can get with that buffer block !


In my opinion there are 3 variables, pressure, temp, and time. playtime


----------



## St_Nick

Been busy this morning 

View attachment 20170718_104916.jpg


----------



## Keef

Oh !-Play time it is Umbra !-- Soon as I get the farming done --I still haven't maxed out the press as is !-- I can set the time and temp so we play !-- I don't give up so easy U know ? --I can make it work !-- I'm still waiting on some silk mesh bags -empty carts --EJ mix and some hash stuff - Moving part 5 of this 8 part rotation to bloom this evening or tomorrow -- When the rotation is rolling again I'll get on it seriously !
I got some tomato seed to start -- I think I'll pop a few more of those lemon seed -- I got 2 plants in veg but 2 plants does not guarantee a girl !
I had a roast thawed out that needed to be cooked so I put it on the smoker !-- Guess I'm eating pulled pork for the next couple days !
Work it Nick !--I see U use sprung scissors too !-- Mine are cheaper and smaller !-- Let me go get one !-- Love these sprung scissors !


----------



## St_Nick

My fingers don't work well enough any more to use bigger scissors. I got 3 pr. of these and a couple pair of curved points.  These are $10.00 at Wally world.


----------



## Keef

Dam U Nick !- I just went to get a pair of scissors !-- I thought I had a couple more days but I got 3 of these want to come down now !-- See my scissors ? -- I rotate them and let the gummy pair rinse in Everclear !
This be Rose's  Purple Haze !-- 

View attachment 20170718_135447-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

D.D. bought me these scissors !-- Bought me a pack of about 8 for maybe $10 ?


----------



## Keef

Couldn't get the pic to load on my phone but D.D. sent me the Mexican word of the day !-- "Ice Mocha"
As in ---
 My memory is bad because Ice Mocha  lot of weed !


----------



## Keef

Snow Desiel -- on a stick !-- No it's not just a bud that's  the whole dam  plant !-- She say she looks forward to being 4 ft. Tall when we get up the country some ! 

View attachment 20170718_152410-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

gummy edibles 

View attachment IMG_0824.JPG


----------



## Keef

I like Gummies !-- Give me that broken one !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks, How potent are they umbra, Did some more trimming on GDP. Might finish tomorrow.


----------



## Keef

Close enough !-- Let's  call it 4:20 ?


----------



## umbra

I used 7ml of rso. I ate 5 gummy bears and passed out. Last night I ate a leaf and got very high. So I would say they got a kick.


----------



## Keef

Hippy we good but figuring out how much THC in something is beyond my abilities !-- Seems like if they can make a test to detect THC in urine they could make a test that would measure the amount of  THC in something !-- If it gets one of us high --- it is not for the novice !-- I got a new potato chip flavor for U !-- I want some Ruffles with Ridges that are Cheeto flavored !


----------



## WoodHippy

umbra I would eat 1 gummy, And be very high. I will stick with my recipe. Some days big plants look like to much. I going to have four plants come due all at the same time.


----------



## Keef

After 8 years I see they failed to repeal and replace the Affordable Care Act !-- U know that has to Piss the big man off !-- 1st day -- Repeal and Replace ? -- Who he gonna blame ? -- I guess they ain't afraid he'll tweet at them anymore ?-- Health care is important !-- I hope they fix it !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef we do not have that flavor. I do know they reverse engineer spice. We do have Three Different Cheese Spices. Well Four there is the BBQ/Cheddar.


----------



## Keef

Shows ya what I know Hippy !-- I just remembered that roast I got in the smoker ! -- My favorite chip ? -- Pork skins !


----------



## St_Nick

WoodHippy,  I have been harvesting one plant every 4 days for 5 plants now.  Took a Blueberry today (my 1st.) and I'm about 3/4 done with it.


----------



## Kraven

Wow umbra them sure look tasty. 

So the press came today....gonna do the build this week.


----------



## umbra

nice...keef you watchin


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- Needs a hydrolic pump !-- I ain't standing around pumping !-- I used to run punches - presses and brakes--I understand the process !-- What is that a ten ton press ?


----------



## ness

Evening guys.  Hit on this bong.  Looking forward to a different taste.  

Hippy here is SD at 10 days old. 

View attachment 101_0835.JPG


----------



## Keef

Some heat blocks and a controller he done !


----------



## ness

It's the little one in the back.  I delete the one I wanted to post.  She is a little pale green.  So, I'm thinking of feeding her.  What you think about the pale green, Hip?


----------



## Keef

Evening Ms. Ness !-- Looks like U getting the hang of it !--


----------



## ness

Evening Keef, this is the White Widow, she is a month old, she's small, but looking good. 

View attachment 101_0835.JPG


----------



## ness

Hear is the picture I thought I deleted.  SD 

View attachment 101_0839.JPG


----------



## ness

I'm really like this glass bong.  Hoping for better tasting bud.  Gee, thanks to you guys, I have different strains.  Thank You.


----------



## ness

Thanks, Keef.  We be a farming.


----------



## ness

You gents have a nice evening.  Time for a hit.:bong2:


----------



## WoodHippy

ness said:


> Hear is the picture I thought I deleted.  SD


Ness the only thing I would do is plant it a little deeper. Let the stalk root out. I think It looks Great.


----------



## Keef

Nope !-- As much as I want to I'm not talking about the President !-- and I want to bad !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Snow Desiel -- on a stick !-- No it's not just a bud that's  the whole dam  plant !-- She say she looks forward to being 4 ft. Tall when we get up the country some !



Nice buddy almost looks like one giant bud


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC The guy in the story is less than 20 miles from me.
http://www.fultonsun.com/news/local/story/2017/jul/19/man-weeds-after-475-pot-plants-found/682746/
 Off to work


----------



## Joe420Camel

Morning ol'Farts !

Sorry for not checking in more (often) 
I am alive and kicking (cancer's ***)!  8 month post-OP MRI came back -0- growth and reduced swelling.
(Glioblastoma , brain cancer for any who forgot/dont know)

Thought a few of you might enjoy a picture or two of my _"FU-Cancer Corvette"_
2015 C7 Stingray (Z51 / LT3)
She's getting a cam and a few more internals upgraded in these shots.
Looks to me like there is plenty of room for the turbo 

:48: 

View attachment IMG_1652.jpg


View attachment IMG_1650.jpg


View attachment IMG_1648.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning everyone, lets have a bowl and prep for the day.  Thas' a shame Woodhippy.  Too bad they won't leave the poor farmers alone.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy hump day. stay stoned my friends. joe good to see you brother, nice plastic pig. lol


----------



## Rosebud

JOE!! Made my day you did. WOOHOO, cannabis and Joe kicking brain cancer~~ I am so happy. And good for you on the new vette.  This is the best news i have had all summer. I have been wanting to talk to you but, BUD.

Good morning, headed out this morning. Bud went outside yesterday! He said the back looked pretty good, holy cow he may die when he sees the north side of the house. I haven't touched it. I am not going to touch it either. Lets face it the place goes to hell w/o him.

Keef, i hear ya about letting people help, but i am going to go take the cage down that they helped me with.  I can't look at that for 3 months.   I am feeling more hopeful about the USA. This is a war of good vs evil.  I m thinking good is pulling ahead.

Umbra, how are you? We are making oil today. The booze, jar, pot is in the freezer. Maybe Joe will need some of it.  How are you sleeping?  Talk to any old friends again, I hope?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> JOE!! Made my day you did. WOOHOO, cannabis and Joe kicking brain cancer~~ I am so happy. And good for you on the new vette.  This is the best news i have had all summer. I have been wanting to talk to you but, BUD.
> 
> Good morning, headed out this morning. Bud went outside yesterday! He said the back looked pretty good, holy cow he may die when he sees the north side of the house. I haven't touched it. I am not going to touch it either. Lets face it the place goes to hell w/o him.
> 
> Keef, i hear ya about letting people help, but i am going to go take the cage down that they helped me with.  I can't look at that for 3 months.   I am feeling more hopeful about the USA. This is a war of good vs evil.  I m thinking good is pulling ahead.
> 
> Umbra, how are you? We are making oil today. The booze, jar, pot is in the freezer. Maybe Joe will need some of it.  How are you sleeping?  Talk to any old friends again, I hope?



Good morning weed nerds,
Joe good to see ya. Rose, glad to see you making some rso. I have not spoken to any old friends. Having been a single parent, one of the things I learned was not to pump my kids for details about their mother. If they want me to know something they will tell me. Talking to my old friend is much the same. If she wants to talk, she will call me. I hope she does before she passes away.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's still morning right ? -- 

Fast Joe in da house !-- I 2nd what Rose says !-- We happy for U Cuz !-- I do like a fast car that can make a right turn !-- Might better put some more weight up front to keep that front end down ?-- They never would let me drive the ambulance -- I told them I could drive faster than any of them and I had the tickets to prove it !-- 
We got high pressure sitting on top of us --Gonna be hell hot next week or so !-- D.D. coming in Friday for the weekend !-- I need more coffee and refill this pipe !-- I am not ready to start the day !


----------



## Keef

I see we got a tropical storm trying to make the Gulf -- Tropical Storm Don !-- Weatherman say nothing to worry about-- Don is small, disorganized and should dissipate shortly !--


----------



## St_Nick

Dang Joe!  Nice ride.  I had an 04 Intimidator with a little work done on it.  Personally I prefer blown but Turbos make good power too.


----------



## Keef

I might live ! -- I got another midget to trim --Part 5 of 8 moved to bloom and the pharm is on auto pilot !
So I got about a month till that press need to be working !-- Got a couple ideas !-- As usual I'm not taking no for an answer on whether I can make this hat press work !

It is good to hear of someone who beat cancer !-- Yes he got to have follow up scans but he's still kicking !
I want to know how Joe used weed to help !-- He can rock some DWC !-- Joe why U change from NOX to a blower ?


----------



## DirtyDiana

Gotta have fitness goals people! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1500449478970.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

St_Nick said:


> Dang Joe!  Nice ride.  I had an 04 Intimidator with a little work done on it.  Personally I prefer blown but Turbos make good power too.



I'm a spoiled mofo (save the cancer crap)

my pre-cancer mid life crisis car is a...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aUxD1rlqlQ

I traded in the 2011 Charger AWD RT Max for the Vette
http://www.thomasclassics.com/web/used/Dodge-Charger-2011-Akron-Ohio/37855852/

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0906.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

Keef said:


> I might live ! -- I got another midget to trim --Part 5 of 8 moved to bloom and the pharm is on auto pilot !
> So I got about a month till that press need to be working !-- Got a couple ideas !-- As usual I'm not taking no for an answer on whether I can make this hat press work !
> 
> It is good to hear of someone who beat cancer !-- Yes he got to have follow up scans but he's still kicking !
> I want to know how Joe used weed to help !-- He can rock some DWC !-- Joe why U change from NOX to a blower ?



I used "dabs" throughout the chemo and needed -0- of their anti nausea drugs
I use RSO right before bed while I'm on the chemo. I sleep like a babe! (still have 2 tubes Rose, been keeping just for the treatment week)
I take concentrated CBD also 
https://www.wellspringcbd.com/real-scientific-hemp-oil-rsho-gold
and a pile of supplements directed by a naturalist 

Doc says 1 in 100 do as well as I am doing but still won't say more than, he knows a few patients who have lived 10 years with this cancer.  
time to be unique was my (internal) answer


as for the turbo, I've never owned one.  2 supercharged (Pontiac GTP, Caddy CTS-V) but never a Turbo.

Time to do things I've never done yet (just in case)

:48:


----------



## Keef

Spoiled Mofo ? -- I resemble that remark Joe !-- I live at the beach -grow weed and make liquor ! -Life is good I can't complain !---On that Dino run I kept expecting a loud bang at the end !-- She was cranking !-- Cars always just been a tool for me but I grew up next door to an auto repair shop and daddy had a metal fab shop !-- Little brothers did some racing !-So I got a basic understanding !-- My swan song was to be a new type marine engine but I can't build much since my fall !


----------



## Keef

I thought I was really on to something with my wet heat engine --It would bust the weight to power ratio with no moving parts !-- Since the head injury my mind had to rewire itself and is different now !-- I went so much further than wet heat in my mind !-- I know how to use the ocean as a battery !


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Working on my first buzz.  

Joe sending mojo your way.  Nice Vet.:48:

It is so Humid out, not a place to be.  I don't remember a summer being so hot.  

Hippy, I will repot SD.  I sure hope it female.  Got that little widow, I'll be putting her outside.


----------



## ness

:48:420


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, Doing seed inventory, The ones I won showed up.  Got 25 fems of 3 kinds and 30 reg of 3 kinds.  We got some back up stuff Keef.  Got 3 new girls. Panama Powerhouse, Firestarter,Blazing Blues. They were all Female seeds. 
Joe Congrats, Awesome you were able to do this with Cannabis.


----------



## ness

Rose, when TJ took Lilly to be fix, he was to late and the vet could not fix her.  Well, yes, she got pregnant.  Just what I need.  I wish I could give the pups away to you guys.  They will be happy pups.  I just hate giving them away.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no ness, more pups, is it the pit again?  They will be loved by you.  Howard is feeling so much better, he scared me. Nice to have him back.

Joe, there is more oil coming your way, I think you should be taking it nightly. Not just for treatments, but you are the boss. Hugs and I am so damn happy. Would you take more if you had more?


----------



## WoodHippy

Ness If it's not I am getting ready to clone mine. I know I could get you a clone down there. Gonna make some for a buddy in S. C. be sending them this fall.


----------



## Rosebud

Shoot, just lost a post. 
Ness, your puppies will be loved and you will find good homes i bet, but yeah, just what you need.
Joe, if you had more oil would you take it more often? I think you should I can send  you more now. We have wonderful peeps that donate to me to make for you when i don't have enough.

This grow is looking pretty good so far. Should have a nice line up of cbd's. And you are welcome to them.

Poor bud, walked outside with his walker and now he is asleep, this may take a while.


----------



## ness

WoodHippy said:


> Ness If it's not I am getting ready to clone mine. I know I could get you a clone down there. Gonna make some for a buddy in S. C. be sending them this fall.


 
That's very kind of you Hippy.  I would be proud to take care of her.


----------



## ness

Thank You Rose.  There off to a good start.  Now, Max the Dad, he is now fix.  Poor guy.


----------



## ness

Hippy it awful quite, it scaring me.


----------



## Rosebud

What are you afraid of ness? Keef must be napping or hurting?


----------



## ness

I don't know.  I just started shaking.  TJ got to church.  And, it quiet here.


----------



## Rosebud

I am sorry. I really like quiet. Feel better sweetie.


----------



## ness

I'm O:K Rose.  Everyone have a nice evening.:bong2:


----------



## WoodHippy

Hang in there ness.  Baking trim for caps to get through the week. Going back to work after 2 weeks off is not easy.  Rose your to sweet. I got a cross today called Velvet Hammer. Made me think of you.


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !---I got lost !-- Think it was the caps ? -- I got a brain cloud !


----------



## Keef

Black Berry Snow Lotus bred to the green pheno of Purple Haze !-- Looking for some Purple Black Berry Smoke !


----------



## Rosebud

WoodHippy said:


> Hang in there ness.  Baking trim for caps to get through the week. Going back to work after 2 weeks off is not easy.  Rose your to sweet. I got a cross today called Velvet Hammer. Made me think of you.



Well that is nice,,, Woody, Velvet hammer sounds like a southern bell, what are they called, oh shoot, tough and sweet. lol? Thanks but i don't know why you think so. Thank you. I can't remember that descriptive word... shoot.


----------



## Keef

U know I'm gonna look good on it ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## umbra

I see John McCain has been diagnosed with brain cancer. RSO might help, I wonder if he would try it?


----------



## Keef

Not if General Beouxregard Sessions has anything to do with it !


----------



## Keef

Rose they call them Debutantes !-- and they just Shashay by under the magnolias and all !--I got 2 grand babies growing up in that privileged culture ! -- I think they mommy's greatest nightmare is that they find out about me !-- Not my problem !-- I'm O.K. with ole Keef !-- One day they find out !


----------



## St_Nick

Well,  I'm screwed.  Went out to the store 'bout an hour ago.  I was only gone for about 20 minutes but I came home to a ransacked house.  Someone, and I'm pretty sure I know who, broke in and stole all my weed.  They took all the jarred stuff, cut my remaining 4 that were about to flower, took everything that was drying (4 plants) and even stole the tray of cleaned stuff off my coffee table.  Took my papers, grinder and the tray I clean it on.  Worse than that they stole my safe and two .45's  I'm about to lose my mind.  I don't even have a seed left.:cry::hairpull:


----------



## umbra

Damn Nick


----------



## St_Nick

I hate living in a prohibition state.  What do you do when you can't call the cops?


----------



## Keef

Could we maybe catch a break up in here ?-- Sorry Nick !-- I know the feeling !-- We get U plenty more seed !


----------



## Keef

In answer to your question Nick -- We use a scope !


----------



## St_Nick

Sumgun probably got 2 lbs of the best weed thats ever been seen in this neck of the woods.  The guns are whats bothering me though.  They are the only two registered guns I owned and now they both gone


----------



## Keef

Be careful Nick !-- Don't do anything till U calm down some !-- Revenge is a dish best served cold !


----------



## Keef

As for prohibition states ? -- Jeff Sessions wants to go after the legal dispensaries and growers in the free states !-- We might all be in prohibition states soon !-- At least me and U ain't on no list !-- Can U imagine sitting on the porch waiting for the law to show up cause they know what U grow and where U live ? -- He just reinstated the old eat what U kill rule for the po-po !-- They get to keep a portion of all they can confiscate !-- Even if U ain't guilty !-- Happy Days are here again !
While I'm doing my distraction thing did anyone see the political name interveiw with the New York Times today ?


----------



## Rosebud

OH NO NICK. You be very careful, we don't want you dead, ok?  God I bet you are going nuts. Tell us what you want, we will get it to you. So sorry... please be smart.


----------



## St_Nick

You are right Rose, I'm going nuts.  He took what could be carried in a sack but obiuosly was in every room in the house.  Which means he saw a whole lot more then he could carry.  He took my safe though and it had the titles to all my bikes, my jeep, my Deed, I mean what do you do? suck it up and destroy everything tonight so I can call the law?  This kinda stuff is beyond me.  Only way I know to deal with it is the loud way & I came here to leave that life behind.


----------



## Keef

That's  it I'm getting me a motion activated camera - game cam or the like to hide in the grow room and a quick easy on/off switch and turn it on anytime I leave the house !-- I can't stop U from ripping me off but all I want is a pic !--We settle up later !


----------



## Keef

Nick U think it was the guy U held for the cops that time ?-- Or was it someone closer ?


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> That's  it I'm getting me a motion activated camera - game cam or the like to hide in the grow room and a quick easy on/off switch and turn it on anytime I leave the house !-- I can't stop U from ripping me off but all I want is a pic !



I don't know why I didn't think of that.  I'm so stupid.  Everybody and their brother has one of them things around here.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick U think it was the guy U held for the cops that time ?-- Or was it someone closer ?



It was his grandson actually.  He died and his meth addict grandkid moved in with his woman and illigit kid.  Oh and two koon dawgs.


----------



## Keef

Is there a place to put one outside where U could see the license plate of anyone showing up ? -- That'll do too !-- As a public service announcement I would like to state for the record that if U do a drive by on a house with a flare gun the po-po will get all sorts of offended !-- If they ever figure out what happened ?


----------



## Keef

U know those security systems U see on TV where U can see from the camera on your smart phone ? --In one the guy pushes a button on his phone and a loud alarm goes off and scares the would be thieves off  ? -- My thought was the signal from the phone that turns on the home alarms could be high jacked to do all sorts of bad things !-- I want one with cross hairs !-- I shoot U from town !


----------



## Keef

They also got those half dollar size thing U can track your lost dog or whatever if he gets lost !-- I want some to put in a couple jars so I can see where they went so I can come by later !


----------



## WoodHippy

Nick I have beans. I get home to nite I will send you the menu.  Be safe. I have 4 cameras outside. Neighbors think I am Loony.  I still do not feel safe. Been thinking of grow room cameras. Think I Will.


----------



## St_Nick

Good Morning, I guess.  You guys are the best. Don't let anybody tell ya different.  I had a really shitty night.  To be honest, I been so carefree about the grow it is going to take me a couple of days to get the house clean enough to even risk filing a police report.  I'm losing my mind trying to figure out what to do about the titles to my stuff and such.  Imagine if someone were to show up one day and say "guess what?  them 4 Harleys over there?  they mine".  They even got my guns so I can't shoot the $#@$^%^. Didn't take my long guns though so go figger.

If anyone has any serious suggestions, I'm open and all ears.  Last thing I want to do is call the law and wind up getting myself arrested.  I can't let this go though. The old me woulda walked up there and stuck a gun in his mouth and figgered out the ending later.  Nowadays I'm so crippled up I can't even mow my yard in one day.


----------



## umbra

Good morning OFC. Having trouble sleeping. Nick, no one is going to come and get your Harleys. The registration will be in your name and unless the titles are signed the titles won't be in his name. I would focus on the guns and getting a police report on file in case they use the guns in a crime. At least it is documented and reported stolen. cya


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. damn st. nick. i'd clean the stuff that matters and call the law, they got your 45's and your titles at least then you are covered if the guns are used and the state can get you new titles.


----------



## St_Nick

I just talked to my daughter, she said my place reeks of wildwood flower. And while it may smell like Blueberries up close, it smells like dank all over my back yard according to her.  Might be a while before I can file a report.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Nick I don't have any registered guns ! -- Maybe my 12 ga. pump ?-- I need to keep looking for the Stoner Ranch so I can put in my own kind of security !-- It's kinda simple --We grow a very valuable crop and people will take it if they can !-- I got cleaned out -- Umbra got robbed -- Now Nick !--So this ain't no peace-- love and hippy sheet !-- I spread my jars out now !-- U might find some them but U ain't finding it all anymore !-- Might be some jars buried in the back yard maybe not ? -- Ain't no body knows where it all is but me !
I got seed on the vine maturing and when U breed the kinda stuff we grow it can't help but be dank !-- I bred this Black Berry Snow Lotus stud to several of my girls !-- I might have a few of those GDP -x-BPU seed left !-- Anyway Nick U gonna have your choice of seed !-- 
I got a different set of problems myself !-- Friday the loan officer coming to the house so we can sign the refinance papers on the house !-- They coming to the house where I grow weed and it makes me uncomfortable !-- I don't like it at all but D.D. arranged it !-- I be glad when it's over !-- It got to happen so I can get me a new scooter !- I needs to ride the beach !


----------



## St_Nick

You might want to consider a carbon filter.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  The day has started.  Waking and Baking.  

Nick sorry to hear about the break in.  Wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- Did the rain ever stop ? 
Nick I don't have time to get a filter before Friday !-- I just have to do my best baffling !-- Make sure the loan officer doesn't have time to think about anything but me !-- I do my best crazy for them !-- I have plenty experience at crazy !-- My dogs will help if needed !-- My plan is U can't have a talk with 4 barking dogs all wanting to be petted !-- Might be best we take care of business in the garage away from the dogs !--Thought about locking them up but maybe not ?-- What U got to ask yourself is how many people would recognize the smell of growing weed ?-- If someone besides the po-po knows what that smell is ? ---How they know unless they been around a pot farm ?-- U ain't smelling it outside that's  for sure !-- We got a stiff breeze most of the time !
Papa say if U can't dazzle them with brilliance -- Baffle them with Bull Sheet !-- I'll do my best baffling !-- Cause I'm outta brilliance!


----------



## St_Nick

Me too Keef,  Me too


----------



## Keef

About people smelling growing weed ? -- Just for the record -- Po-po been in my house twice when I had a grow and noticed nothing !-- So I don't freak so much about the smell and it's another reason I don't want that Skunky stuff !


----------



## ness

Morning Keef, Yes, the rain has stop.  :spit:and:bong2:


----------



## ness

I got to go outside today and do a little work.  I better get my butt out there before it get hotter.  Wish you could just wiggle your nose and thing get done.  Doesn't work that way.  Couple more hits and I'm out the door.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Ness the city got us on water conservation -- No watering your yard or washing your car !-- We had about half inch last week but it was all around the coast and not in the water shed !-- The water is nasty anyway !-- U wouldn't want to drink it right out the tap !-- U can't use it to water pot or it will kill it eventually cause it is a little salty !-- I had to install a Reverse Osmosis system just for the pharm !-- I also use RO water in my wine !-- Speaking of which there is a 5 gallon bucket of strawberry /Cherry wine in the freezer right now !
By evening it will be down to a one gallon jug !


----------



## Rosebud

St Nick i always fry onions and open all the doors and windows. It works. But you need to know when they are coming.  Good luck guy.


----------



## ness

Sorry about your water.  That is how it was in FL when I live there.  I Hated it.  Right, now, the farmer are just loving the rain.  Hit, Hit.  Bye Bye.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose I got a question about RSO !-- When is it decarbed ? -- Do U decarb then do the alcohol wash ?--Or  does it decarbed some other way ? - I ask because instead of saving scissor hash from trimming I use a bottle of Everclear to clean my scissors !-- That scissor washing Everclear starting to get thick !-- I evaporate the Everclear I got RSO but it won't be decarbed !-- I just dry it and decarb in the oven before use !-- Stoned minds needs to know !


----------



## Joe420Camel

Rosebud said:


> Joe, if you had more oil would you take it more often? I think you should I can send  you more now. We have wonderful peeps that donate to me to make for you when i don't have enough.
> 
> Poor bud, walked outside with his walker and now he is asleep, this may take a while.



Yes, I suppose I would.

Walking back from the mailbox took ALL I HAD a few months ago and now I'm back to
stacking the empty garbage cans together and making the walk.  
-but-
my surgery was all in my head (lol) and he has a few years on me.

My father's words, post open heart surgery recovery, its all about re-capturing normal life.
it's rattled around in my head these past months...

so :bong: here's to... having a normal day :bong:  Enjoy!

nes  (EDIT looked at nes and meant to type St Nick !)
I can't even imagine much worse (says the cancer head)
Awhole trades/sells your 45s into the $ line of crack... who knows where 
sad world


----------



## Keef

Morning Joe !-- I had that traumatic brain injury so I know about just wanting things to be normal !-- I'm different now but I'm O.K. with it !-- I have some pain issues and other problems but it beats the hell outta being paralyzed or dead in my book !


----------



## Rosebud

JOE, you don't know how nice it is to hear from you. 

Keef, yes decarb before freezing.Then in the freezer overnight, then rock out the oil..takes a long time to cook the booze off.  3 min wash frozen everything, jars, weed booze, and then another rinse.   Then get all your booze back. Then cook.


----------



## Budlight

I think she looks ready what about you guys hope everyone's off to a good start this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra

Bud, looking mighty fine


----------



## Keef

Beautiful plants Bud !

Hey Rose or anyone else -- This is what my question was about !-- I been cleaning the scissor hash off with this Everclear -- It is getting thick and needs to be changed but what do I do with it ? -- Evaporate and then decarb ? -- 

View attachment 20170720_125351-1.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Thanks umbra and Keef  I noticed one of my insane chem 91  how does some pretty nice balls on him same with one of with my mad scientist cheesecake hope you guys are having a good day so far  :48:


----------



## yarddog

i'd say that plant looks happy budlight.   she had a good life. now time to sacrifice her for her mystical powers.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- No garbage trucks today ? 

Bud I'm about finished with breeding maybe for the year !-- I got one Strawberry /Strawberry plant bout 4 inches tall long as it is not a hermie I can use it !---- I had a Purple Strawberry plant from crossing the Strawberry on Rose's Purple Haze !--D.D. just found me a few more seed so maybe I get one yet !-- Then the BlackBerry Snow Lotus went into bloom and I bred him to Several outstanding girls and the seed are maturing nicely !-- Take me a year just to get it all sorted out !


----------



## Budlight

yarddog said:


> i'd say that plant looks happy budlight.   she had a good life. now time to sacrifice her for her mystical powers.



 Thanks dog I got her hanging right now :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks  Nick One thing has been bothering me all day. In my state I have 1 week to file a report on a stolen gun. Or I Can Be Liable. If it Kills someone I would be gulity. I know you are worried enough but please check your state laws. Bud she looks nice. Had a few plant stole a couple years ago. With the bust up the road I am done outside. if it can not come in I will kill it. Now back under my rock.


----------



## Keef

Hippy I crawled out from under my rock and stumbled into MP -- I'm on the coast in Texas --U know  they hunt me ?-- Ain't a lot I can do about pushing for the end of prohibition except be here ! -- This is as public as I can be !--One day I walk in the light and be proud of what I do without fear of jail !--Until then ? -- Long Live the Outlaw Pot Farmer !---


----------



## umbra

I was trying to cheer up a woman who was feeling sad. So I told her the worst joke I have ever heard and she laughed...why did the chicken cross the road? because the dispensary across the street was having a sale and this chick just wanted to get high. Some people are easily entertained, right Keef?


----------



## Keef

Yep Umbra ! --Takes very little to entertain me !--


----------



## Keef

Trying to talk D.D. into calling in sick so she can come home tonight !


----------



## Keef

I been surfing the net looking at real estate for the Stoner Ranch !-- Not finding what I want for the price I want where I want it !-- I'm keep an eye open for foreclosures !-- I got a back up plan taking shape but the grow got to move to a permanent place !-- The back up -back up plan is the empty lot next door !-- It sure would look good with a high ceilings "Garage" on it !-- Just want a bigger place where I could secure the grow !-- I'm bout to start something I am not gonna want to lose !-- I'm about where I want to be to get back to the tetra project ! --

Who gonna teach me to make feminized seed?


----------



## WoodHippy

I did not have anything ready for indoor flower due to vacation. Looks like hippy gonna go for broke. Turn the flower LEDs to veg for a week or 2 and then flower 4 plants at once. My 4 outdoor Girls Still small enough for indoor.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  I been wanting to dab ever since I seen it on UTubes.  Rosin Presses are to much money right now.  Have to save up.  I heard you can use a hair straighter.  Is this true?  And, if so, what kind should I be hunting for?  I'm so happy to be a p farmer.  

I have one girl friend that know I grow.  I share with her.  But, I think I'm going to tell her I don't grow anymore.  I told her not to say anything, you know how that goes.  With all this thief.  It's got me worried.  I like to smoke with someone once in awhile.  I got to get TJ a smoking.  With this new batch of plants.  I'm sure he'll like something.


----------



## Keef

Hippy we do what we gotta do !-- U be safer inside !
Same with U Ness when U can !-- It is just safer !-- U know eventually we gonna turn U into a water pharmer ?-- U wanna press some oil U can use a hair straightener iron and a clamp !-- Put the weed or preferable hash in a folded piece of parchment paper then position it in the hair iron (2 inch would probably work better ) - Close it and use can "C" clamp or other device to squeeze out some oil !-- Kraven and Nick have or are doing it that way !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, i don't know how you would decarb it now unless you smoked it. Let all the booze evaperate.. We started oil at 8 am I think, and Mr rb is in there on his walker still cooking it off. when it gets close he calls me in.  Long process. So nice to have his help. Umbra, you are right, i think that sad lady just likes you if she laughed at that joke.:vap-Bong_smoker:

Ness, it is very hard to trust people and I love smoking with girl friends. Even though i am legal, i think i need a camera on my gates to the back yard.  I am afraid of rippers. Do you trust her?   I hope tj likes the new stuff too.


----------



## Keef

I just can't grow outside any more !-- The chance of making it from spring till fall without someone spotting it is just too much for me !-- So I grow my midgets for now !-- If I grew them the size most U guys do I'd only have room for about half what I got ! -- Don't think for a minute I can't grow them bigger !-- D.D. called in and will head home shortly ! -- Wanting to know what I got she ain't !


----------



## ness

Rose, I like to think, I trust her.  But, she likes to talk.  She is a good lady.  She own a dog recue and groom business.  She is the lady that help people get there dogs and cats fix once a month for $60.  She pick up your pet and brings them back.  Although, TJ like to go with her.


----------



## mrcane

I live Good afternoon my friends. just doing a little harvesting and saw that it was 4:20.....:48:


----------



## mrcane

Yep...Let's see what we got..GDP x BR. BPU X BB 

View attachment 20170720_140759.jpg


View attachment 20170720_133941.jpg


----------



## ness

Keef, OFC Have a good evening.:bong2:


----------



## umbra

Cane, you have a way with the ladies


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Keef, i don't know how you would decarb it now unless you smoked it. Let all the booze evaperate.. We started oil at 8 am I think, and Mr rb is in there on his walker still cooking it off. when it gets close he calls me in.  Long process. So nice to have his help. Umbra, you are right, i think that sad lady just likes you if she laughed at that joke.:vap-Bong_smoker:
> 
> Ness, it is very hard to trust people and I love smoking with girl friends. Even though i am legal, i think i need a camera on my gates to the back yard.  I am afraid of rippers. Do you trust her?   I hope tj likes the new stuff too.



Well I didn't think it was because the joke was funny. I have a funny way of growing on people, kind of like a rash that won't go away.


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, welcome home!!! Beautiful buddage.

I hope someone is making oil for John McCain's glioblastoma.

Just teasing you Umbra. i m glad you made her laugh, and yeah, you do grow on people! hugs.


----------



## Keef

I know that frost !-- Welcome back Cane !-- I'd ask how the trip was but I'm sure it was no fun ! 
I didn't think about what I was gonna do with that scissor cleaning Everclear before I started using it !
There's  lots of goodies in there !-- It won't get thrown out I can promise U that !-- Wish I had the guts I'd send 
Nick a little something to help him over the hump !-- That's  what they watch for down here !-- They concentrate on smugglers everyone knows U can't grow weed around here !-- Hard enough to get some seed out !-- Not so hard getting in but getting something out is tough !


----------



## mrcane

Been to the East Coast now back East on Monday night redeye....got to get the house ready to sell


----------



## Keef

Cane do U even know what time it is anymore ?-- That has to jack with your body !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I don't care what Rose says !-- I think U alright !


----------



## Rosebud

Cane, I hope your taking as good of yourself as you can. How are you?

Oil almost done, not quite.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks all this trip should be easier,plus I plan on driving to Ohio too see my new grandson...


----------



## Rosebud

Oh that should help, congrats on that.  We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Keef

I'm bout done too Rose !
Yesterday this was 5 gallons of good wine !-- Now it's one gallon of most potent firewater !-- Now will it pass the D.D. test ?-- Last time she taste tested I had to throw out 3 gallons of 5 !-- Might sound brutal but U know those 2 gallons she approved are da bomb !-- She got high standards !-- I have been certified in blueberry and coconut !--What is she gonna think about this gallon of Strawberry/Cherry ? -- She on her way home and about an hour out ! 

View attachment 20170720_213322-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

wild fires are burning. Smoke is visible maybe 50 miles away. Smoke is in the air. It's going to burn bad.


----------



## 2RedEyes

umbra said:


> wild fires are burning. Smoke is visible maybe 50 miles away. Smoke is in the air. It's going to burn bad.


Hey Umbra, your a Cali guy too. I woke up this mornin with smoke in my eyes too. I used to live in Cool, ca near the gold discovery site at Coloma, Ca for about 15 years. I worried constantly about fire... 2 years ago I sold and moved to town and now I don't worry so much but there's fires burnin all around... especially after all those dry years and then this wet year, we got a lot of spring growth this time. Hopefully only my pot will go up in smoke and not my house...


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef said:


> I'm bout done too Rose !
> Yesterday this was 5 gallons of good wine !-- Now it's one gallon of most potent firewater !-- Now will it pass the D.D. test ?-- Last time she taste tested I had to throw out 3 gallons of 5 !-- Might sound brutal but U know those 2 gallons she approved are da bomb !-- She got high standards !-- I have been certified in blueberry and coconut !--What is she gonna think about this gallon of Strawberry/Cherry ? -- She on her way home and about an hour out !



Keef, your wine looks good, I'm a beer guy myself and I do homebrew it as well though I did a few gallons of blackberry jam wine last year. Hope it passes the DD test.


----------



## Rosebud

Get up you stoners, i can't smoke this stuff by my self.  Good morning. Got the wheel chair in the car, going to return that puppy today. Gotta go clean the family room while bud is out of it.


----------



## yarddog

morning guys.  got my little fishing boat wired up with nav lights. new deep cycle batteries,  this dog is going fishing tomorrow night.


----------



## mrcane

Morning OFC......Rose,you are at it early
Dog what you be fishing for..? Night fishing?


----------



## yarddog

hello Rose, puppy? you got another dog?!    you got full hands now for sure.   i will be glad when bud gets back on his feet. 
Mrcane, fishing for anything that bites.  lol.   night fishing on a lake nearby. i prefer night fishing big lakes over day fishing. cooler, less crowded.
 could catch white perch, stripped bass, hybrid bass, largemouth bass, all manner of sunfish/bream. channel catfish, maybe flathead. i throw a few jigs for perch, bream. some dark colored worms for bass, and minnows for all of the above. have not been in over ten years. really looking forward to it.


----------



## DirtyDiana

And weed-- lots of weed!  Good morning OFC. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1500449457159.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

Cane, those buds are beautiful- - look colorful.  And they smell wonderful too! Lol!


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning DD, nice to have you home.  How are you liking your job? I know they like you. 
YD, i was calling bud's wheelchair a puppy, no i didn't get a puppy, are you nuts? LOL, Howard, Wilson and Kali are enough.  Nice to see you YD.  Have fun fishing.

I am ready for a nap now.. please continue without me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Am I late for the Wake and Bake ? -- I need my pipe !-- Red Eyes and Umbra U guys stay safe !-- I go thru fire watch every 4th of July and New Years Eve !-- This 4th they lit up the sea grass and it burned to within a couple miles !


----------



## umbra

Hey stoners, good morning. Wild fires are heading to Nevada. Tons to do in the garden today.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I have 2 of those BOC females -- The first really didn't have any detectable chocolate to me but I revegged the base because it may come out the the jar the way that Strawberry does !-- BOC #2 -- D.D. say it smells like a box of valentine day chocolates !-- I keep both till I find what comes out in the cure !-- Anyway Thanks !-- I got me a dam chocolate now --Yes I do !


----------



## umbra

when 4U2smoke grew out the BoC the first time he described it tasting like a candy bar


----------



## Keef

I sex it small like I do but forgot to top it and it grew no limbs just went straight up !-- I think the base will reveg for me and give me my cuts !-- That way next time I run it I can run all I want !-- Got 2 --Squish -x- Oregon Lemon plants -- Having trouble getting the others to germ so I'm gonna hold off ! -- U remember I bred your B.B. King to Bohdi's Tranquil Elephantizer ? -- Called the offspring the Blue T.E. -- I just bred it to the BBSL !-- Add a little more of that Snow Lotus to it !-- Blue T.E. is Great smoke ( blueberry with a peppery finish ) -but she stretch some !-- I also let that BBSL get up on the Snow Desiel !-- That one I have high hopes for !


----------



## umbra

I think you got a hit there. Some of the lemons are not dry enough yet, but the BoC stuff is, 100% germ rate from my popping


----------



## Keef

I got a happy healthy Golden Ticket -x- BOC girl in bloom and I got my cuts rooted !-- I need to look at seed again I don't have a Temple -x-BPU yet !


----------



## St_Nick

Morning folks.  Its raining here today.  Still taking inventory.  Smokin and watching the rain on the river.


----------



## Keef

Dam Crack head thieves !-- Hang in there Nick !-- We'll do what we can !


----------



## Keef

Nephew stole my scooter when he cleaned me out !-- I've replaced the weed he took and in about 2 weeks my new scooter should be here !-- He might be my nephew but if I catch him on foot and I'm behind the wheel I probably hit the gas instead of the brake !-- U know how us old people are ?-- I can wait but there will be a time sooner or later !--


----------



## Keef

I don't want to know how much weed is in a quart jar !-- I have no idea how much my the nephew took and don't want to know cause it would just Piss me off all over again! - He got over half dozen quart jars and a mess of pint jars !-- Makes U want to kill when something like that happens !


----------



## giggy

good afternoon everybody happy fry-day. keef i swear there are 4 joints to a quart jar, oh that's the reason the ol lady rolls i roll big joints.


----------



## Keef

What up Giggy !-- That makes me feel better !-- He only took a few joints !-- A few BIG A** joints !-- It's  over and done and I can't change it !-- Live and learn !-- Glad I learned the lesson early !-- It can always be worse !


----------



## yarddog

i use wide mouth pints, an oz per jar.


----------



## Keef

Back from closing on the refinance loan !-- Signed my life away !

Dog I must be packing it in jars to tight --I can get about 2oz in a pint jar !--I got the wide mouth pint jars too !--I got quarts -pints and a few half pints !-- Got more of some less of others !


----------



## Keef

I been real good lately about not talking about politics ? -- I've had plenty to say !-- I'm just trying to be better about not bad mouthing the political name and his crooked peeps in public ! --


----------



## St_Nick

I jar mine in pints and qts.  Depending on the strain Its normally 2 oz. to a qt., one to a pint.  I had 6 qts and 5 pints jarred up and about a lb. hanging to dry and 4 plants about 2 weeks from being ready.  Guess I'll be putting rebar on the windows and doors pretty soon


----------



## St_Nick

Sad thing about it is, turned out to not be the guy I thought it was.  Thank goodness I didn't go with my first instinct and burn his house down.  Everything is starting to point to  it a guy whom I thought was my friend.  I been giving him weed for doing outside jobs that I can't physically do any more.  I give it to just about anyone who asks so I can't believe that I of all people got ripped.  There is a reason my brothers named me St. Nick and it weren't because I was fat (although I used to be pretty round)


----------



## Keef

There's  no rhyme or reason to it Nick !-- I hope when these seed I'm breeding are ready that you'll give some a try !-- I got a couple in mind that will be da bomb !-- When I take them down I'll tell U what I got !-- They say this Black Berry Snow Lotus makes anything it's bred to better !-- I bred him to some girls didn't need any help !-- I know what Umbra gave me in the Snow Desiel and breeding it to that BBSL -- It gonna be something else !


----------



## St_Nick

You got my addy my friend.  All of my remaining beans (including the few thai I still had) were in the safe they took.  Guess they will have a suprise when they finally get that thing open.  Probably to lazy to grow 'em out though.


----------



## St_Nick

At least my electric bill will be lower next couple of months.


----------



## WoodHippy

Nick I got some stuff it will take me a while to get to. I wanted to make seeds from some to pass around. I can get you some of those and I have a grab bag of Fems. I will send you a PM.  Evening to everyone. It Hot outside, Got News Yesterday My Great Aunt Passed. Will be with Family tomorrow. Time to roll my Wife a Joint. Stay Safe.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Put the tent up and it's to small for the plants.  Said it was 5 by 6 by 5.  Well, it's not.  The high is not 6 feet.  It look like 3 feet high.  The plants are 4 feet right now.  I guess my grandson's get a tent to play in.  There is a storm coming.  I hate it  when the wind blows so high.  This waiting is a killer.  Glad when it is time to harvest.


----------



## Keef

Nick clean up and get your sheet ready to start a new crop !-- It'll be a few weeks on these seed I bred but if Hippy ain't got what U need I might have a few seed around somewhere !-- If U been wanting to make a change in the grow this is a good time !-- I got a feeling your next grow will be even better that the last !
Some people mistake someone being nice as someone weak and they have to learn otherwise !-


----------



## ness

Hippy sorry to hear about your Great Aunt.  Be careful.


----------



## Keef

Hey Ness !-- U was gonna put a tent over outside plants ? --Why ?
I get my new scooter in a couple weeks I need to go check my wild patch !-- Might be some B.B. King growing out there !-- I would say there probably is !-- It wouldn't be my first outdoor grow !-- I haven't been back since I planted it because -- Well I can't tell I can't tell U that except it is tricky !-- Best place to hide something is right in front of everyone --If U do it right !


----------



## ness

Looks like the storm is not going to hit us.  Everyone have a good evening.


----------



## ness

Keef I was trying to kept mj out of the wind.  I'm afraid the wind will break branches and hurt the plants.  I don't know what I'm doing half the time.  I guess I think to much.


----------



## ness

Maybe I'll have tj build a green house out there.  Because, outside is were I want to grow the Sativa's.


----------



## Keef

Ness they got some grow tents for inside the house with a place for a fan lights and stuff !-- I need one for breeding!


----------



## ness

lol, Those sativa's get 10 feet high.  I guess I'm going to have to go with the flow.  I mean mj is suppose to a strong plant.  They are grow outside all over the place.  Why, should I worry about the wind.


----------



## ness

Keef, I will be building a flower room in the back room this fall.  Just to hot to get in there this summer.  I got plans.  Growing is fun.  Time for a hit.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Ness U da boss of da plant !-- It don't get 12 feet tall unless U say so !-- U know anything about a SCROG ?
U take a screen of wire and U start winding that sativa around under that screen as it grows !-- When the screen on a sativa is about half full U flip it to bloom !-- That sativa will come up thru that screen in a mess of bud !-- Instead of a 15 foot plant U may have maybe a 4 ft by 4 ft screen of bud !-- That's why they call it a Screen Of Green !


----------



## Keef

Hippy that BBSL male got loose and that P.P. and AK ? -- They got it  !-- 
Umbra I haven't even had any of that Golden Ticket -x- Box of Chocolate in da pipe and he got to her too !
So what did Waldo (my BBSL) get to ?-- The Blue T.E. -- Mazar -- The White -x-Black Rose --Snow Desiel -- AK 48 -- P.P. -- Purple Haze -- The White Indica -- There may be others but the seed are mostly confined !-- It's not gonna be a seed harvest but there will be some !-- I just wanted some Blackberry smoke and ? --I don't know ? -- I gotta quit messing with pollen !


----------



## Keef

I wonder how much they gonna be selling them pardons for ? --Or are they just for family and friends ?-- It would he worth it !-- To be able to go buck wild without any consequences ? -- Dam !-- I need me one them pardons ! -- Even just for a day or 2 ? -- 
I'm out before I make someone mad !--
 Good Night John Boy !


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Peeps, Up to get somethings done, Family will take up most of the day. Smoking uncured GDP X BPU. It's pretty good now. Needs a good cure.  Off to the veg Later.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Gonna have an excessive heat warning today --105 or higher -- The beach water is at 90 degrees !-- Lots of energy stored in that hot water !-- A storm get loose in the Gulf some us flat land coastal people gonna be in a world of hurt !-- 
Let's  do this thing !-- Wake and Bake !


----------



## WoodHippy

Gonna get Hot here to. 115 heat index around 2  pm. I will be home and in the house. Brought the 4 girls in. To pretty to leave outside. on a 2 week quarantine/ Re adapt to indoors.


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Didn't rain yesterday.  mj is doing good right now.  Keef the White Widow is growing and I think is going to make it.  I transplanted her yesterday and she is loving it.


----------



## ness

:spit:and:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !


----------



## ness

Keef when you mix up bug spray.  How long is it good for at room temperature?


----------



## ness

OFC when you spray for bugs, how, long are you support to wait until you spray again?


----------



## Keef

Ness what U spraying with to kill what kind of bugs ?--


----------



## ness

Rose, when, you put your plants outside, do, you have a cover you put over mj when it storms?  Sure glad that Bud is up and walking with a walker.  Lets hit this bong :bump::bong2:


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, 2 hrs. to go on a half day grind. rose glad bud is getting around. keef you know we deal with the storms every few years but it still don't make it no fun.


----------



## umbra

morning stoners. sorry everyone is experiencing triple digit heat. it is a daily occurrence here. stay inside and stay as cool as possible


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Folks,,Weedhopper is back home for awhile. I finished the Shreveport job and Little Rock Job. 7 1/2 months of being away from home. Made some money and now i can relax for a week,,,LOL. At least my next two jobs are right around Dallas within driving distance where i can be home every night. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa
Also gives me more time to mess wit my Buddy Keef. :smoke1:
I know he missed me,,,,,,,,,like a nail in the foot. :rofl:
What up Umbra,,Giggy,Ness,Woodhippy?
I see yas down there Rose. Sure did miss you Mam.
Glad to hear Joe is kicking that cancers butt.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Were short one silly little cam retention ring (or something close to that)
and go figure its back-ordered .  so there she sits over the weekend.

oh-well, its a rainy day here anyway.


Hope all are having a good morning!
:48: 

View attachment IMG_1656.jpg


View attachment IMG_1661.jpg


View attachment IMG_1655.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Good morning  Giggy  good morning Jo and Umbra  and weedhopper  got bored this morning so I figured I would  Chuck some insane chem 91 pollen on my OG  Time to get back to work hope everyone has a good morning :48:


----------



## Budlight

Hey Rose I took these for you this morning some nurse Larry













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight

I figured I'd throw one off of my new cross the widow strawberry rhino I think she's looking really well















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra

very nice indeed


----------



## Rosebud

OH my gosh, what a thrill to find out that frosty goodness is Nurse Larry. Thank you so much.
Ness, i took a picture of my cages to support the plants. As for rain we have used a big blue tarp attached to the fence and bud made supports. I bet he won't be able to do that this year. I was thinking about plastic table cloths with elastic over the tops of my cages.. lol  They can take a lot of wind. If one breaks, hurry and duct tape it back together and it WORKS. Even if it breaks at the bottom of a 5 foot cane, it will heal with the tape.

Good morning all,  Hope you can see this Ness,  Wilson is sleepy this morning, had a big day at the groomer yesterday.View attachment DSCF4829.jpg


View attachment DSCF4831.jpg


View attachment DSCF4838.jpg


View attachment DSCF4827.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes

Budlight and Rose, you guys are inspiring!!! Something for this beginner to aspire to, thanks for sharing your garden pics!


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice looking engine Joe. Bet that baby will fly when your done.
BUD,,,awesome looking girls my friend.
Rose your Garden is looking very nice. Very pretty. That dog is so cool looking.


----------



## mrcane

Good Morning OFC beautiful day here in PNW..
Gonna do a little smoking today..:48:... 

View attachment 20170722_090921.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Bud those girls are looking fabulous..
Rose just love that dog and your yard is looking Beautiful as always...
Joe what will that engine go into.....
Gotta split up a little wood for the smoker. 
       First let us puff one. :48:


----------



## St_Nick

Hi folks.  mrcane, I'll join you on that one.  Rose, did you save any wire?  Long about August I usually put a second ring around the first.  Never covered 'em up, but If you get hard rains I can see trying.  Another thing you might try is that stretchy netting they use for scrog in indoors grow.  If you use that along with your cages, won't need to cover.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

I got up early !-- Now it's nap Wake and Bake! -- D.D. still asleep !-- Dam vampire ! 

I saw pics !-- Where my  pipe ?

Was that masked man Hopper ?


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.

Joe, Nice looking engine, you have there.

Bud nice looking NL and also Nice WSR.:farm:

Rose, Wilson is a beautifully, handsome dog.. How is Howard doing.  And, you said you have another pet.  What is she or he?  Your yard looks very happy.  I love the picture of the rose.  My gramma's favorite color was yellow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Mrcane me and the Wife just bought a nice fresh piece of Salmon. Gonna have it for Dinner.
Yep Keef,,it be me. Hope your havibg a good day.
Rose,,you keep your dog trimmed or have it done?
Hope Mr RB is doing well.
What up St nick ?


----------



## ness

Check on the girls.  I bent a branch just a little and it bent.  Had, to duck tape it.  Like Rose mention. It be O:K.


----------



## Keef

Do not go out there !-- Perfect day at the beach !-- 110 in the shade and even the beach water is hot !-- I couldn't live without AC down here !--


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef said:


> Do not go out there !-- Perfect day at the beach !-- 110 in the shade and even the beach water is hot !-- I couldn't live without AC down here !--



88 currently at my little piece'O heaven, supposed to be a high of 99 but I don't think it'll get quite there today. We got an occasional little thing here called the delta breeze when that old marine layer piles up down by San Francisco and it really helps to cool things off here in the Sierra foothills where I live. Trying to rig my grow for automation over the next week or so as I'm takin a vacation away...


----------



## Kraven

Afternoon y'all...been working on my Rosin Press again today. Getting the plates ready....hand lapped them and then did a 5 grade sand down and polish. Now just waiting for the last set of heaters before I build the twin PID's and plates. Hope everyone is doing well. Peace


----------



## Keef

I'm afraid the pivot point attachment isn't strong enough for the pressure I want --so the plan is to replace that red rubber buffer pad with a wooden one !--  I get one them clamps like Kraven was using and I can make it work !-- It will be no where near as efficient as what Kraven building but I think I can get by with it for awhile !-- Twiddling my thumbs waiting for the rotation to be up and running again !-- Wednesday I move part 6 of 8 to bloom !-- Then I can get back to the weekly harvest and start pressing some oil ! 

View attachment 20170722_144824-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

a bit southeast of me 

View attachment mariposa wild fires.jpg


----------



## Keef

U and Red Eyes be careful Umbra !-- Keep an eye on it !-- Don't be afraid to run !

Looks like Waldo my BlackBerry Snow Lotus male been busy !-- He got to 9 maybe 10 of my girls !-- I guess we just start back with the genetic doubling sooner than I expected and with regular seed instead of feminized !-- When I pull this off I can not tell get caught growing !-- I should wait but I don't wanna !-- I be setting the pickle jar lab back up and take up where I left off turning a diploid plant to a tetraploid plant !


----------



## Keef

Don't know how it will change with some aging but that BOC I got smells of Cafe Mocha now !


----------



## umbra

Lol. Each one will have a slightly different smell and taste, much like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, how you breathing in that? I hope ok. 
It is too hot here to do anything.


----------



## umbra

I am far enough away and staying inside


----------



## Rosebud

oh good, that looks horrible.


----------



## St_Nick

Made it to 95 here today.  Now we are having some serious thunderstorms I have heard two trees fall in the river so far, saw one of 'em come down.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Umbra, you must be to the south of me, I'm along the I80 corridor in the foothills...We knew it was gonna be a bad year for fire after that wet winter...


----------



## Keef

85 here now with 76 % humidity !-- Don't have to worry bout forest fires cause we got no forests !- 
This hurricane season and I'm 4 ft. above sea level -- I end Up in the right front quadrant of even  a tropical storm pushing a storm surge of as little as 6 feet this place is toast !

For us it is not if it happens but when !


----------



## umbra

2RedEyes said:


> Umbra, you must be to the south of me, I'm along the I80 corridor in the foothills...We knew it was gonna be a bad year for fire after that wet winter...


Yes Stanislaus County


----------



## Kraven

Morning all, busy summer and having a blast. Will be working on my press again today, gonna make another HD run to get more supplies. This build has been fun, may start building them myself [plates and PID kits...you get your own press, and full builds] and offer a really good press for what its worth, not the 1000's they want for a press thats not going to be as flexible as my press. It is production quality and will press anything from zips down. Gonna go into business making them myself. Peace


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning OFC 
Kravens I will be following you on the plates and PID kits. I would be interested.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's  do this thing !


----------



## umbra

Yo


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning O.F.C. Have a bowl with me this morning? :48:
I woke up to this view out of my back door 

View attachment 20170723_100725.jpg


----------



## Keef

I might live !
Umbra how is the smoke !-- and I'm not talking about pot smoke !
Gonna be hot here again today - Normal July weather -- mid 80s at night and around 100 during the day !
We finalizing the deal on my new scoot -- 150 cc of raw power ! -- D.D. going back sometime tomorrow so I needs to go get me a can of gas ! 
Before that I need to get my lazy a** back to the pharm !-- Looks like I got a sprinkle of pollen on anything that had pistols !-- Gonna be 9 or 10 crosses using Waldo that BBSL male !-- I let U know what I got when I collect the seed !-- Anyone wants some I hook U up !-- Be at least a month ! -- I hope someone will give some of them a try and verify how they be !-- It's just O.F.C. genetics bred to O.F.C. genetics -- We know bout this dank !


----------



## Keef

Morning Nick !-- Is it coming up or going down ?


----------



## mrcane

Good morning OFC..a cool 60*here this morning..
Umbra ,St.Nick ,Stay safe ...
Kraven love the press I'm in..
     Yep.....puffin out of the, I don't know what is in it jar ..grab bag...:48:


----------



## Keef

What up Cane ? -- Sometimes I know what's in da pipe sometimes not !-- Don't have any lesser weed so it all works !

I don't know whether I should be ashamed or proud of this ?--This The White Indica out the house of Umbra !-- She do good for ole Keef and one day I let her run without holding her back ! 

View attachment 20170723_093931-1.jpg


----------



## St_Nick

Keef,  I'm actually jealous of that little S#!t !  You really rock the multi grow.  I bet you could pull off an awesome sea of green with a couple hundred of 'em. Its coming up.  'Bout 10 ft. so far


----------



## St_Nick

We got a heck of thunderstorm last night.  Harley was under cover the whole time.


----------



## giggy

Morning everybody. Thought i posted earlier but it's not here. Anyway hope all are well. Saw some nice pics you folks are doing some nice work, keep it up. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef what kinda Scoot you getting?
Damn it's hot.  This freaking medication makes me more heat sensitive.  Sucks big time. Making my youngest mow my yard today.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Keep an eye on it Nick !-- Yeah !-- I can rock a SOG of these but with the rotation things get tricky !-- Veg is giving me about 6 plants a week for bloom !-- Little things !-- I'm flipping 6-8 inch clones right now just to keep the rotation rolling !-- Three more Wednesdays and the rotation will be going again !-- Then I can start coming up on plant size !-- Veg can't produce enough plants for a proper SOG rotation yet ! -- That would be the plan though !-- Figure out how many plants of what size I need a week for a SOG rotation ? -- Then get veg to produce that many !-- Veg get's hurt and I have to skip a week it has to work it's way thru the rotation !-- I think that little White Indica there still got maybe 4-5 weeks to finish ?-- Gonna be White Indica --On a stick !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all. going to hit 102 today, irrigation is out.. :cry:  I just took a bunch of clones of these cbd/s and now i am going out to add nematodes to my roses and lilacs. Then i am going to take a nap. lol 

Nice buddage up there Keef, and bud. very nice. Why is that river red back there?

WH, no i don't trim Wilson.  What else did you ask me? Bud? He is doing ok, still not able to get around as much as i would like. I tell him people play basketball in wheelchairs, get out there and pick up ****. lol, i am kidding, kinda.  2 more weeks and maybe he can start PT.
Hope everyone is well and stoned except you WH, no stone for you, but that is no reason to not be here.


----------



## Keef

My vegetable /herb garden !-- Basil loves some aero !-- I got 2 kinds of sweet pepper --orange cherry Tomatos --oregano and thyme !-- I do not know what I'm do when the plants get bigger ! 

View attachment 20170723_101531-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Hey I need a reality check !-- I was looking for exotic fruits and/ or veggies to try in aero and I stumbled onto this place called "Jack Seeds "-- I want someone's opinion about whether some those exotics fruits and veggies they got are real ?


----------



## St_Nick

Hey Rose, good morning.  The river is red from  a night of flash floods.  Not me but all through the "hollars" here.  Lots of red clay in the soil around here and every time it floods the river turns red.  It probably gonna rise to 14-15 ft this time but I dunno, s'posed to rain again today.  Has to come up more then 25 ft to get to y house so I'm not worried about it.  They have pretty decent flood control on my river.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,ya gonna tell me what kind of Scooter you getten or do i need to knock on your door and ask? :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

I forgot Hopper  !-- I have to look it up it's an off brand !-- 150 cc for $800 -- I can live with it !-- I don't got many toys !--It's new !-- I don't even know what color she ordered! - I said for $800 I ride a pink one I don't care! -- I be happy to be mobile again !-- I get her to send me a pic or something !-- I learned with my first one that scooter tires are wider that dirt bike tires and work well in the sand we have around here !--


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon folks, My 4 outdoor girls are in. The Pic is Arcata Train Wreck. Still only has 3 leafs in veg. 

View attachment 72317tw.jpg


----------



## Keef

Pack them in Hippy !

Hopper this the scooter I'm getting I just don't want to say what color !-- I'm already too easy to find ! 

View attachment TT150SC-PX-2.jpg


----------



## Keef

U know what scares me ? -- I know U don't care but I'm tell U anyway !
Almost 2,300 pages and I've said enough that if I was a cop looking for me ? --I would already be knocking on that front door !-- That's  what scares me !-- Several times I've almost signed off for the last time !--


----------



## Rosebud

Please let it be pink. Pretty cute.


----------



## Keef

Hey Rose !-- I'd ride it but no pink helmet !-- I gots standards !
This Ms. Rose's Green Pheno of Purple Haze !-- See that limb sticking out by the can ? -- Loaded with seed fathered by the Black Berry Snow Lotus !-- Probably a few more scattered around on the plant ! 

View attachment 20170723_123058-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

About me growing midget plants ?-- Nick was close to what I dreamed up one time ! --Stacked  SOGs-- Aero or Hydro  under LEDs  or as I call it --"A Bunk Bed Grow" -- One grow  on top --one on bottom !-- Just not sure I can pull it off because of heat  ?-- Maybe ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> U know what scares me ? -- I know U don't care but I'm tell U anyway !
> Almost 2,300 pages and I've said enough that if I was a cop looking for me ? --I would already be knocking on that front door !-- That's  what scares me !-- Several times I've almost signed off for the last time !--


Nobody cares Bro. They got their hands full with the Opiod addiction problem. They aint looking at this Forum.
Thats a cool beach Scooter. Perfect for running around on the beach and in town.


----------



## WoodHippy

Gonna keep them tied down till after they stretch at flip. Veg for 2 Weeks then flip them. Then I might get another 2 in there. I am gonna pay for this at harvest.  That's a pretty nice looking ride you getting.


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopper I do like my privacy. And I hide my true ISP, Heck I  shows as Dallas Tx. No where close.


----------



## Keef

Yep Hopper !-- The Scoot will work !-- I hope no one cares or looks at the forum !-- I'm allergic to jail !


----------



## WoodHippy

And How the heck are ya Hopper. Glad your coming back around.


----------



## Keef

I don't even know where Hippy at and if I ever knew I forgot !-- Some things I don't need to remember ! --No need to write anything down !-- I need to know I ask again ! -- O.K. so maybe Hippy is Hopper's next door neighbor !-- I wasn't gonna tell it but that's  what happens when that Snow Desiel  get all up in your mind !


----------



## WeedHopper

WoodHippy said:


> And How the heck are ya Hopper. Glad your coming back around.



Doing good my friend.  Just completed the US ATTORNEYS OFFICES,,after 7 months on the road. Weedhopper is home,, yehaaaaaaaaa.
And thanks for asking Bro.


----------



## Keef

Hippy everybody and they momma knows where I'm at !-- Fortunately for me they focus is on smugglers around here not growers !-- It is still gonna be a race for me to get the grow to a secure place that can be defended before the end of prohibition! -- It would Piss me off to be the last person busted before the law changes !-- I got preparations to make that need to be done in a secure place !-- Like My Frankenplants ! -- The thought of being hand cuffed while they make me watch while they destroy the last example of a plant I made with multi million dollar potential !-- That can't happen !


----------



## WeedHopper

WoodHippy said:


> Hopper I do like my privacy. And I hide my true ISP, Heck I  shows as Dallas Tx. No where close.



Personally i dont worry about it. They want you,,they will get you,,,and hiding your IP wont stop them,,believe me. Like i said,,they could give two shits about these forums anymore and these small grows. They got thier hands full with terrorist and other crap.


----------



## Keef

I was just hitch hiking !-- I don't even know these people !-- I'm allergic to weed! -- U can call home and ask my wife !


----------



## ness

Hello Keef, Hippy.  Been busy all day and it doesn't seem like much got done.  I did transplant the girls outside.  Their looking good except the Bubblicious is dropping.  I'll go check in a little bit.

Kraven nice press, I'm in.  Ever since I see what they can do.  I wanted one.  So, yes I'm in if your serious.  

Umbra stay safe with those firers.  TJ grow up in CA, up to the age of nine, he know about CA fires.  Then he move to AL.  And into the woods he went.  He love the change.  

Nick, I bet you enjoy the river in your back yard.  Do, you catch fish out there?

Keef, nice looking scooter.  I bet it will feel good to be on wheels again.  I bet Ginger will be happy.  Did, I get the name wrong on your pup that likes to ride.  

Hippy healthy looking TW you have there.:48:


----------



## ness

Time for a HIT:bong2:


----------



## ness

Keef are going to get heavy duty chain for your scooter?  You never know if your cousin will come snooping around.  Hopefully he got help.  Make a home made alarm system if someone touches it an alarm will go off.


----------



## ness

This Keef White Widow and Hippy Strawberry Dacoir.  Going to be putting WW outside in a little bit.  I'm a happy camper. 

View attachment 101_0842.jpg


----------



## ness

White Widow 

View attachment 101_0849.jpg


----------



## ness

White Widow bottom 

View attachment 101_0852.jpg


----------



## ness

Hippy's SD 

View attachment 101_0845.jpg


----------



## ness

Hello Rose, what ya got cooking.  I have been outside most of the Day.  I'm trying to think what's for supper.  Something simply.  I know that.


----------



## umbra

beautiful Ness


----------



## WoodHippy

Ness they look good. I partly brought mine back in to veg longer. I am already losing daylight.


----------



## ness

Thank You Umbra, Hippy I'm happy with them so far.


----------



## ness

If everything goes right with the outside grow, I should have more than enough for a whole year.  Than, I just will grow one at a time in the house.


----------



## Keef

4:20 ish !-- No Ness I don't need a chain for the scooter !--It locks so U can't  turn the steering without the key !-- If I'm not on it it'll be in the garage !-- Nephew come around he better see me before I see him !-- We got nothing to talk about so no words nessesary !


----------



## Keef

Mane that was disappointing !-- I thought the news was coming on but instead it was that fox propaganda channel !-- I gotta figure these channels out !


----------



## umbra

Sunset Santa Cruz 

View attachment 20170723_143704.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef said:


> Mane that was disappointing !-- I thought the news was coming on but instead it was that fox propaganda channel !-- I gotta figure these channels out !



The Fox Comedy Show?!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

That is a pretty sunset on the ocean Umbra. Santa Cruz is one place i have been, if you are talking Cali.

Ness, your babies look great. 

My plants are growing fast now. I hope it all works out. lol, don't we all.


----------



## Keef

Love the view Umbra !-- Sun comes up over the Gulf !-- They say !-- I am not up and at the beach that early


----------



## Kraven

Still just plugging along on the press, got it all done now except for the electronics.....when the slow boat from china gets here i can start them. Peace.


----------



## Keef

Pardon me-- Kraven !-- How much pressure U planning on ? --2 tons ?


----------



## Keef

We talking about what's  for supper !-- Pretty sure it won't be Taco Bell !-- She won't take me back since the "incident" -- I was just asking what's  on that ?--A few times then they got all irritated !


----------



## WeedHopper

2RedEyes said:


> The Fox Comedy Show?!!!!



Yep,,almost as funny as CNN,,lol.


----------



## St_Nick

That press be the bomb Kraven!  I'm gonna git me some o them plates. 

Ness,  when the waters not up there are bass, smallmouth, catfish, perch and crappie.  I can't quite fish off the back deck but I can fish outta my back yard.


----------



## WeedHopper

I use to love to catch Bluegill on a cane pole when i was a kid.


----------



## Keef

Bream and Crappie Hopper !-- Crappie got that delicate mouth !-- Set that hook U pull it right thru the lip !
We used to catch the Bream for trotline bait for Catfish  !


----------



## WeedHopper

I know thats right. I use to have a trap to catch Sun Perch that was going on my trotlines. Catfish love Sun Perch or Goldfish.


----------



## St_Nick

We got brim and sunfish around here too.  Most of this summer its been too muddy for good fishing though


----------



## Keef

I was checking the grow before lights out and I said my boy Waldo got to 9 or 10 of my girls ? --We can add Nightshade and Nurse Larry to that !-- No more pollen up in here !-- I am done !


----------



## Rosebud

who is waldo and what is he doing with my nurse?

WH, try MSNBC. I tried fox for you.

I am off to bed at 6:30... this rosebud is pooped.  Good night friends.  Thank you for telling me about the red river. 

Good night st nick keef, 2red, umbra, ness. dd, woody,  all ya all that i am missing.


----------



## 2RedEyes

I've heard of looking for Waldo but it looks like Waldo's been looking for the girls!!!


----------



## Keef

Waldo is my Black Berry Snow Lotus male !-- He found the girls !-- I thought I had been careful this time but not careful enough !-- Rose he got to the green and Purple pheno of your Purple Haze too -- Climbed all up on most the stuff in bloom !-- Just a smattering but "Waldo was here " --is written by the swelling seed pods and dying pistols !-- Yep Rose he nailed the Nurse !


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef Night Shade and Nurse  cross. I Will give it a try. Shower and bed Hippy Out.


----------



## Keef

Hippy U know that virgin P.P. I got ?-Well she not a virgin anymore !--U gonna be a weed grandpa !--Waldo was there !


----------



## Keef

AK 48 ? -Yep !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> who is waldo and what is he doing with my nurse?
> 
> WH, try MSNBC. I tried fox for you.
> 
> I am off to bed at 6:30... this rosebud is pooped.  Good night friends.  Thank you for telling me about the red river.
> 
> Good night st nick keef, 2red, umbra, ness. dd, woody,  all ya all that i am missing.



Rose,,im messen wit Redeyes and Keef.. I hardly ever watch news anymore,,,any of them.  Ive been much happier watching American Pickers or my other shows.  No stress. Besides i get my news straight out of the Federal Buildings,,lol.


----------



## Keef

I missed ya Cuz !-- If U need to know something about the news U can just ask me Hopper !-- I keep up with current events !-- 
I think I'm bout down for the night too !--


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Oh joy it's  Monday !-- Wake and Bake my peeps !


----------



## giggy

morning friends, hope everybody had a great weekend. hopper i don't watch the news either. never have and more then likely never will.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning folks. Im taking it easy today. Got carpenters Building me an attached storage.
Yep Giggy i am a much happier man not watching news. Me watching the news will not change anything,,including my mind. Lol
I like watching Forged in fire and shows like that. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

I don't understand about people not keeping up with the news and weather but we all different !-- I try to keep up with what's happening in the world I live in !-- Usually 10-15 minutes and U know what's  up but since the run up to the election it has been like a soap opera and something interesting happens everyday !
Nothing like this has ever happened even when Nixon was impeached -- I was around and I remember Nixon !-- When Ford pardoned Nixon we knew there was no justice !-- There's  a lot of similarities just a little more complicated !


----------



## Keef

Some of the things in the news can affect U directly !-- I been worried about how Jeff Sessions would handle the MJ laws !-- He wants to return to the good old days of the drug wars and mandatory minimums !-- He ask for ways to go after the legal states and shut down the legal Weed pharmacies and growers !-- We gonna get lucky cause political name bout to send him packing !-- Who comes next could be a relief in that matter or it could be worse !-- Things like this are important to me !-- Then I live right on the coast and if a storm is coming I would like to know --Gotta watch the news to know ! -- I may not be able to do much about the world I live in but I would like to be aware of what is going on !


----------



## umbra

morning OFC, in a bad mood.


----------



## WeedHopper

Umbra,,You alive Bro,,thats a start to a good day. :smoke1:
Hope yur day gets better.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I don't understand about people not keeping up with the news and weather but we all different !-- I try to keep up with what's happening in the world I live in !-- Usually 10-15 minutes and U know what's  up but since the run up to the election it has been like a soap opera and something interesting happens everyday !
> Nothing like this has ever happened even when Nixon was impeached -- I was around and I remember Nixon !-- When Ford pardoned Nixon we knew there was no justice !-- There's  a lot of similarities just a little more complicated !



Dont need the news to tell me its raining Bro,,,nor that there is Drama in the World,, im out in it everyday.  You need to get out more My Friend.


----------



## Keef

I don't get out enough for sure Hopper !-- I'm pretty much a hermit and I'm O.K. with it ! -- I grow my weed make a little liqour listen to my music and keep up with world events !-- This time of year I need to know about storms in the Gulf! -- The way out can go underwater before I can get out and that ain't happening !
I did my hurricanes !-- I run from them from now on !


----------



## giggy

keef i don't watch the weather unless we have tornadoes or a hurricane, other wise i go by the sky. nothing i can do to change it.

anybody use advanced nutrients? trying to decide on some new nutes. been looking at fox farm too. i'm looking for something i don't have to worry about cal/mag with. anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Keef

Remembered to get the Purple Strawberry seed from D.D. !-- Less than half dozen but they from Bud's Strawberry Rhino on the purple pheno of Rose's Purple Haze !-- I got one plant from Bud's  Strawberry Rhino on Umbra's Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel I be sexing this week -- Turns out the Strawberry Desiel  doesn't develop Strawberry until it has aged some but Strawberry she is !-- Bout got Strawberry locked in and I got blueberry -- I also got 2 Umbra's Squish -x- Oregon Lemon and one his Lemon Shine plants -- Working on isolating a good lemon and if this base to BOC #1 will reveg ? --I got a chocolate !-- Now we after blackberry !-- Everybody wants some Blackberry smoke ?--They just don't know it yet !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all,
 WH finally explained to me how political name keeps his supporters. they don't watch the news and nothing will change their mind.. Thank you, been wondering that for a year now. Ok then....
So Umbra, hope you feel better, are you exhausted like me?   Poor plants out there in 102 and wind yesterday.. 
Keef when do you get your scooter?  I am ready for a nap...carry on peeps.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Or they watch the news that will safely tell them what they want to hear, faux news at fox...


----------



## Keef

Giggy all I know about are the Botonacare nutes I use !-- Actual nutes are just a part of what I use !-- Perfect gallon I only use 3 mils of "nutes" -- but I also use silica blast for stronger stems --I use 10 mils of Micos -( beneficial bacteria and an inoculate that promotes root growth called "Voodoo Juice" when setting a bloom box up - 6 mils of EM-1 per gallon -- I have to use 6 mils of Cal/Mag per gallon since I use RO water -- I think that's  about it !-- I got some Golden Tree for sick plants but I don't use it much !-- PH once in awhile and we good !


----------



## Keef

Red Eyes it takes all kinds and arguing about politics doesn't work well !-- I admit that I do bring it up sometimes to mess with Hopper but he got the same right to what he believes as U got !-- We get along just fine even though we have different views !-- I may not agree with him but I respect his right to that views !-- Instead of finding ways to divide us I want to try to find things we do have in common !


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Good morning all,
> WH finally explained to me how political name keeps his supporters. they don't watch the news and nothing will change their mind.. Thank you, been wondering that for a year now. Ok then....
> So Umbra, hope you feel better, are you exhausted like me?   Poor plants out there in 102 and wind yesterday..
> Keef when do you get your scooter?  I am ready for a nap...carry on peeps.



Glad we got that cleared up Rose,,,lol. I see yall have been keeping up with the news from the beginning when the ORANGE ONE started running,,how did that work out for ya. :smoke1:
I watched him get elected in 2016 and will tune in to see him elected in 2020,,,untill then i will watch Forged In Fire and American Pickers,,and stay Drama free.
I know the weather in Texas,,,its hot as Hell. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Red Eyes it takes all kinds and arguing about politics doesn't work well !-- I admit that I do bring it up sometimes to mess with Hopper but he got the same right to what he believes as U got !-- We get along just fine even though we have different views !-- I may not agree with him but I respect his right to that views !-- Instead of finding ways to divide us I want to try to find things we do have in common !



:yeahthat: 
And i like my Little Brother Keef,,dont care if he agrees with me. Besides he likes Scooters.
And if we all agreed on everything,,this would be one boring assss world. Plus i couldnt be a nail in Keefs foot and mess with him.
Hell i know  my Girl Rose wants to strangle me sometimes,,,lol,,,makes me smile though. I use to love to aggravate my Mom where i could give her big hugs and we would both laugh. I sure miss her.


----------



## Keef

Hopper the scoot has been paid for and coming from Dallas !-- I am ready to ride !-- Getting D.D. packed for the road !


----------



## Keef

Well D.D. on the road and be gone for 2 weeks !-
- I got 3 -2 lb bags of sweetened coconut flakes -5 lbs sugar and live yeast so soon as I can get all the oil out the coconut we making wine !-- I got to boil the coconut for awhile then strain off the coconut --Then put that liquid in the fridge so the oil comes to the top and hardens --Then I can scoop it off !-- Then sugar water-- yeast and time !-- Take me 2 months to get it to the point of bottling !-- Maybe longer ?-- If D.D. quit drinking it all !-- She put a dent in my Blueberry before I could even bottle it this time !-- The Strawberry/Cherry needs some time but gonna be nice !


----------



## Kraven

Started raining so I squished out a puddle of HS rosin the old hair iron method....wont be long till the press is complete. Hope everyone's Monday is good....rain was a nice break, a few dabs and a nap then back at it. Peace


----------



## Keef

Kraven I'm glad U posting about your press !-- I bet U breathe better using oil !-- I gotta get the rotation rolling again before I get on that press !-- So a few more weeks ?-- I figure I got the heat block and controller so since I'm afraid that pivot point on that press is not strong enough  I'll just throw a Kraven Klamp on it when I'm ready !-- It just has the one curved heat block but I think it'll work well enough ! -- but once again Kraven make me jealous !-- That's  O.K.!-- If I got question I know U or Umbra probably got the answer !
D.D. brought me 8 seed from that Purple Strawberry !-- Plus I had all males from that Temple -x-BPU I got from Umbra so maybe I get some seed wet ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper the scoot has been paid for and coming from Dallas !-- I am ready to ride !-- Getting D.D. packed for the road !



I know,,,i sold her the Scoot. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Was it pink ? --I hope U sold her a good one with a clean title ?-- Other than that we good !-- If I was gonna ride the road a real motorcycle mighta been what I needed but for around here this will work fine !-- I still ain't getting no license until I get caught !


----------



## WeedHopper

Its Black and so is the Title,with training wheels,,,,lol..


----------



## Keef

U reacon that scooter will hold me and a 50 lb back pack of them square grouper ? ( kilo bricks)--U never know what is gonna wash up after those coast guard chases !-- Another reason for me to keep up with the news !-- I can see me with one them back packs on burning rubber on the beach getting home fast !


----------



## Keef

I know U can't burn rubber on the beach but don't mean I won't be trying !-- U never know what gonna be in them bundles ?


----------



## Keef

Told D.D. I couldn't mow cause my mower was broke !-- Now I gotta find a whole new excuse ! 

View attachment 20170724_153224.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Am i stoned or does that mower look like it is winking and smiling at Keef.  Enjoy Keef.


----------



## Keef

Dam !--Ain't funny Rose !


----------



## Rosebud

It's adorable!


----------



## Keef

No it's not Rose !--It's ugly and smells of work !-- I got one quart of oil law mower came dry !-- One quart is enough to fill a scooter engine or a lawn mower engine ? -- There's always another way !-- So I wait till the scooter gets here before I use up my oil ? -- Scooter gets here I can go get more oil !-- What's  a few more days !-- Hey I put it together without using a hammer or shooting it !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like its got the middle tooth missing and a bad eye. And i aint high. Lol


----------



## Keef

Where does Ruddy Giuliani stand on legalization ? -- political name gonna push Sessions out for recusing himself from all things Russia and try to appoint someone to stop that investigation !-- Surely Ruddy is not as anti weed as Sessions ? -- I think they try to appoint Ruddy !


----------



## Keef

It's ugly !


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with Rose,,,real cute Bro,,,now get to mowing. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I get right on it Hopper !-- I'm still looking for the remote control for it !-- What ? --Surely they don't expect me to push it ? --


----------



## WeedHopper

political name wont push out Sessions, ,,and Rudy is a bigger ******* then Sessions,,,which is a tall order. Christie is a moron and political name wont use him for anything but a stooge ,, Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I get right on it Hopper !-- I'm still looking for the remote control for it !-- What ? --Surely they don't expect me to push it ? --



Just crank it and walk away. It will take care of the mowing for you. lol


----------



## Keef

Heat index of 110 I better get high first !


----------



## Kraven

Keef said:


> Told D.D. I couldn't mow cause my mower was broke !-- Now I gotta find a whole new excuse !



Hahahahaha now thats a cutie pie mower there keef....get to mowin' or growing....which ever comes natural....


----------



## Keef

I'm out there mowing right now !--- O.K. maybe not but I thought about it !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Rosebud said:


> Am i stoned or does that mower look like it is winking and smiling at Keef.  Enjoy Keef.



I ain't stoned at the moment and I thought exactly the same thing! Guess I better smoke some. 

Keef and Hopper, yes I got my own political views and that's the great thing about this country. We don't have to agree but it's a good thing if we can get along and even better if we can talk and have a conversation....
I do wish our elected officials would take us, the electorate, a little more serious than themselves and that applies to both sides of the fence...


----------



## Keef

I guess I forgot to sign out oops !-- 

Evening Red Eyes ! -- At least U in a legal state !-- They still hunt growers in good ole Texas !-- The war ain't over down here !-- I get caught with so much as a roach I go to jail !-- Makes things -REAL  !-- My politics revolve around seeing the end to this stupid war ! -- I'm old Cuz !-- I smoked my first joint in 1973 !-- I didn't crawl out from under my rock to frolic in some hippy sheet !-- This is all I can do to show my displeasure with prohibition especially as a pot farmer !-- I don't even have guts enough to go to a NORML meeting !
If the law dogs knew I was down here in the belly of the beast doing genetic modification on weed they would bury me under the jail !-- One day I be free too !-- I ain't dying till I get that legal joint !


----------



## Keef

Read the story of Dr. David Suzuki and U.B.C. Chemo !-- Genetic Doubling --It can be done !-- It has been done !-- Then there's  no acceptable reason I can't do it !-- U know I'm working up to setting the pickle jar lab back up and get back to it don't cha ? -- Not like I'm starting from scratch only spent a year at it till I ran outta seed !-- I'm close enough to smell success !


----------



## Keef

Testing new glass got high and forgot about the yard ! 

View attachment 20170724_173054-1.jpg


----------



## DirtyDiana

No negativity! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1493531649531.jpg


----------



## Budlight

DirtyDiana said:


> No negativity!



 That's awesome


----------



## mrcane

I need a hit. 
At the airport... taking the redeye to Beantown....


----------



## Kraven

Morning


----------



## giggy

morning ol farts, hope everybody has a great day. umbra i hope this day is better. peace


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning all,,Decaf Coffee time,,lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all and you too WH.  How is it not traveling? I bet your glad to be home. That was a long 7 months. Do you take some time off now?  It is 59 degrees headed for 98 today.

I slept 10 hours last night and i don't think i am done yet. 

Umbra, hope your feeling better today. Keef, you better get out there and mow before it is hot. with the cutes mower ever. 

I think i have the first non gendered plants ever invented. Those valentines STILL haven't shown... oh well, i have them cloned.

I better get out there before it is hot...have a great day my friends.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes Mam i am taking some time off. My old ace is tired. Already have 2 more jobs to start in a couple weeks. But these are close to home.


----------



## umbra

morning OFC. ptsd getting the best of me some days, other days it gets all of me.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Slept in !-- Ugh !-- I need more coffee !


----------



## Budlight

Good morning buddy  looks like I'm going to put some clones together and ship them out to HazePhase  hope everyone is off to an excellent start this morning


----------



## Budlight

Man roses nurse Larry is just killing it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

That is so beautiful. I love seeing that this morning, thank you Bud. You grew her well. Better than me. just gorgeous.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn that looks sweet my friend.  Nice job.


----------



## Budlight

Thanks Rose thanks and weedhopper it's nice to see you weedhopper missed you around here someone's got to keep keef in line lol :48:

 I just wanted to add this  i owe a lot of my success  to my good friend Kraven  he has really helped bring me up to the level that I'm at I thank you very much man :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

I aint got enough time to keep Keef in line. Lol
Keef ya better watch political talk that aint directly retaining to Weed. THG said they will be removed. You big trouble maker. Lol


----------



## Keef

Frosty goodness Bud !-- She good medicine !-- She in da pipe right now !-- I'm running a little low on the Nurse but I got some coming down the pipe soon -- The one BBSL got to !-- So she will have a few seed !-No problem !-- Mane that boys was busy !
Drug my old a** to the grow room !--Bloom box  6 of 8 is set up -- The wheel be rolling again soon ! --I think I maybe take some more caps my left arm acting a fool !

Me a good Indian Hopper !-- Me got paper say so !-- No kick Keef off the reservation !


----------



## Keef

I've almost went dark and climbed back under my rock several times so If THG booted me it would be fate telling me to get back under my rock !-- With no hard feelings !-- Sometimes I feel like I got way too much exposure just being here anyway !-- I knew when I joined MP it would be a race to see if I could survive until the end of prohibition without getting busted !-- I don't want to go to jail ! -- Getting kicked off MP would probably be the best way to stay outta jail but I kinda like hanging out with U guys !


----------



## Rosebud

WH is a tattle tail.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I've almost went dark and climbed back under my rock several times so If THG booted me it would be fate telling me to get back under my rock !-- With no hard feelings !-- Sometimes I feel like I got way too much exposure just being here anyway !-- I knew when I joined MP it would be a race to see if I could survive until the end of prohibition without getting busted !-- I don't want to go to jail ! -- Getting kicked off MP would probably be the best way to stay outta jail but I kinda like hanging out with U guys !



 Well I Telya if you ever disappeared I sure would miss you buddy


----------



## Rosebud

Keef better not go anywhere. nobody better go anywhere.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> WH is a tattle tail.



I know,,i could not help myself. Besides nobody cares anyway. Only one get in trouble would be me and Keef. :smoke1:  Well,,mostly me. Lol


----------



## Budlight

I was always curious about one thing you guys can all tell me to mind my own business and I will be OK with it what. If Keef started this thread the old farts club if he was to hypothetically  talk about politics in his thread I don't get why it's a problem if people don't like it there's many other places in mp they can hang out other than the old farts club  so to me I don't understand what the issue is  if someone doesn't like what's being said here my opinion they should start their own thread


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  Bud nice looking NL.  

OFC have a nice  a good day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Budlight said:


> I was always curious about one thing you guys can all tell me to mind my own business and I will be OK with it what. If Keef started this thread the old farts club if he was to hypothetically  talk about politics in his thread I don't get why it's a problem if people don't like it there's many other places in mp they can hang out other than the old farts club  so to me I don't understand what the issue is  if someone doesn't like what's being said here my opinion they should start their own thread


:yeahthat: me and Keef do just fine disagreeing.


----------



## Kraven

Budlight said:


> I was always curious about one thing you guys can all tell me to mind my own business and I will be OK with it what. If Keef started this thread the old farts club if he was to hypothetically  talk about politics in his thread I don't get why it's a problem if people don't like it there's many other places in mp they can hang out other than the old farts club  so to me I don't understand what the issue is  if someone doesn't like what's being said here my opinion they should start their own thread





This is why Bud, read rule 17  



"These are the rules of MP. The two things that has changed since these  were written is we do allow sports talk and because of the legalization  in many states we allow seed trading at your own risk. 



******************

With many thousands of people from many, many cultures and countries  from around the world all in a group such as this one, it's necessary to  have some very basic rules.

The purpose of the rules is not to restrict anyone's rights or make it  so that they can't express themselves, but only to make sure that the  more obvious manner of insults, flaming, and use of foul language are  not problems here.

If you have any doubt about what is allowed or not, please PM one of the  Moderators or MarPassion, if you would be more comfortable speaking  with him, and present what you would like to do BEFORE you do it. If  this is done, it will make every one's time here more enjoyable.

Please remember that the open and real-time nature of Marijuana Passion  Forums makes it is impossible for us to vouch for the validity of any  content posted. As such, we are not responsible for any messages posted  nor the consequences of following any advice offered within Forum posts.  The views expressed in the posts you will find in these forums belong  solely to their respective authors and do not necessarily reflect the  views of Marijuana Passion, its affiliates, and/or donors. If you find  any posts in these Forums to be offensive or objectionable, please  contact us via email to the address offered as a contact for the Forums  or use the 'report this post' button in the discussion forums. If we  determine that removal of a post or posts is necessary, we will make all  reasonable efforts to do so in a timely manner.

The publication of this site and the use of the material on this site is  meant neither to be an act of conspiracy or an intent to conspire  against any statutes, regardless of jurisdiction, state, federal,  national or international.


1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block  the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in  polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced  by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your  post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was  blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not  acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means,  it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will  generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated  occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the  Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.

Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel  like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of  it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not  acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using  profanity.

2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using  derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial  insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the  open forums.

3. The use of Avatars or signature lines that could be offensive to  others is not acceptable. Pictures of inappropriate content can be  deleted by the site staff without warning. Please, just be polite and  considerate of all the other members. Picture yourself in a giant  auditorium full of thousands of people from across the world. Don't do  anything here that would be offensive if you put it on a giant screen in  front of all the people in that auditorium. Common sense should be  applied when thinking of this rule.

4. The discussion of illegal drugs other than Marijuana is not allowed  in any form whatever. This site is for the discussion of Marijuana.  Other sites are available for other topics. If you wish to discuss other  drugs, then please do so at another site.

5. Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't  do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to  participate in it.

6. The copying of copyrighted material from other sites and sources  should be done in moderation. Small amounts of data or material is ok to  reference, but please post a link to the source of the data or material  so that others do not consider your usage as "stealing".

7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites  has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all  possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3  pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here,  instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number  pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the  threads worthless on our forums.

8. Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information  about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police  to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or  family and friends. Anyone in the world can come to our site and look at  anything you post. Be safe. Be free. Stay free.

9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.  The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To  purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know  exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.

10. Trading seeds among members is not allowed.

11. You will not to impersonate any person or entity, forge headers or  otherwise manipulate identifiers in order to disguise the origin of any  posting, nor collect or store personal data about other users of  Marijuana Passion forums.

12.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or  solicitations, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in  Marijuana Passion Forums. This includes any solicitations to buy or sell  a product or service of any kind.

13. You will not attempt to access any protected sections of Marijuana  Passion website or Forums, nor make use of any hacks, cracks, bug  exploits, etc. to bypass or modify the features of the forum software at  any Marijuana Passion website.

14. You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting  any content, and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff  of the Forums.

15. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership  can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason. The  moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any  reason.

16. You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site.

*17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.
*
These Forums do not and cannot review all of the content of every  message posted and do not accept responsibility for the contents of any  messages. We reserve the right to delete any message in our Forums for  any reason whatsoever. Should you continue to post messages that violate  the rules of the Forums, your account may be terminated, your access to  the Forums may be banned, and your service provider(s) may be contacted  about your behavior.
If you agree to our Acceptable Use Policy above feel free to continue.  However, if you do not agree with any of our policies please do not join  our community.

Although the administrators and moderators of Marijuana Forum will  attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is  impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views  of the author, and neither the owners of Marijuana Forum, nor Jelsoft  Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for  the content of any message.

By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any  messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful,  threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.

The owners of Marijuana Forum reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.

This site has always been a refuge for those who dislike the tension and  aggravation of other sites that allow the things we don't. We have a  very friendly, caring and helpful membership here. Please help us to  keep it that way.

Thank you,
 Moderators of Marijuana Passion"


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> This is why Bud, read rule 17
> 
> 
> 
> "These are the rules of MP. The two things that has changed since these  were written is we do allow sports talk and because of the legalization  in many states we allow seed trading at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ******************
> 
> With many thousands of people from many, many cultures and countries  from around the world all in a group such as this one, it's necessary to  have some very basic rules.
> 
> The purpose of the rules is not to restrict anyone's rights or make it  so that they can't express themselves, but only to make sure that the  more obvious manner of insults, flaming, and use of foul language are  not problems here.
> 
> If you have any doubt about what is allowed or not, please PM one of the  Moderators or MarPassion, if you would be more comfortable speaking  with him, and present what you would like to do BEFORE you do it. If  this is done, it will make every one's time here more enjoyable.
> 
> Please remember that the open and real-time nature of Marijuana Passion  Forums makes it is impossible for us to vouch for the validity of any  content posted. As such, we are not responsible for any messages posted  nor the consequences of following any advice offered within Forum posts.  The views expressed in the posts you will find in these forums belong  solely to their respective authors and do not necessarily reflect the  views of Marijuana Passion, its affiliates, and/or donors. If you find  any posts in these Forums to be offensive or objectionable, please  contact us via email to the address offered as a contact for the Forums  or use the 'report this post' button in the discussion forums. If we  determine that removal of a post or posts is necessary, we will make all  reasonable efforts to do so in a timely manner.
> 
> The publication of this site and the use of the material on this site is  meant neither to be an act of conspiracy or an intent to conspire  against any statutes, regardless of jurisdiction, state, federal,  national or international.
> 
> 
> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block  the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in  polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced  by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your  post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was  blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not  acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means,  it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will  generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated  occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the  Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel  like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of  it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not  acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using  profanity.
> 
> 2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using  derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial  insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the  open forums.
> 
> 3. The use of Avatars or signature lines that could be offensive to  others is not acceptable. Pictures of inappropriate content can be  deleted by the site staff without warning. Please, just be polite and  considerate of all the other members. Picture yourself in a giant  auditorium full of thousands of people from across the world. Don't do  anything here that would be offensive if you put it on a giant screen in  front of all the people in that auditorium. Common sense should be  applied when thinking of this rule.
> 
> 4. The discussion of illegal drugs other than Marijuana is not allowed  in any form whatever. This site is for the discussion of Marijuana.  Other sites are available for other topics. If you wish to discuss other  drugs, then please do so at another site.
> 
> 5. Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't  do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to  participate in it.
> 
> 6. The copying of copyrighted material from other sites and sources  should be done in moderation. Small amounts of data or material is ok to  reference, but please post a link to the source of the data or material  so that others do not consider your usage as "stealing".
> 
> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites  has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all  possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3  pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here,  instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number  pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the  threads worthless on our forums.
> 
> 8. Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information  about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police  to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or  family and friends. Anyone in the world can come to our site and look at  anything you post. Be safe. Be free. Stay free.
> 
> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.  The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To  purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know  exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.
> 
> 10. Trading seeds among members is not allowed.
> 
> 11. You will not to impersonate any person or entity, forge headers or  otherwise manipulate identifiers in order to disguise the origin of any  posting, nor collect or store personal data about other users of  Marijuana Passion forums.
> 
> 12.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or  solicitations, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in  Marijuana Passion Forums. This includes any solicitations to buy or sell  a product or service of any kind.
> 
> 13. You will not attempt to access any protected sections of Marijuana  Passion website or Forums, nor make use of any hacks, cracks, bug  exploits, etc. to bypass or modify the features of the forum software at  any Marijuana Passion website.
> 
> 14. You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting  any content, and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff  of the Forums.
> 
> 15. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership  can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason. The  moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any  reason.
> 
> 16. You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site.
> 
> *17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.
> *
> These Forums do not and cannot review all of the content of every  message posted and do not accept responsibility for the contents of any  messages. We reserve the right to delete any message in our Forums for  any reason whatsoever. Should you continue to post messages that violate  the rules of the Forums, your account may be terminated, your access to  the Forums may be banned, and your service provider(s) may be contacted  about your behavior.
> If you agree to our Acceptable Use Policy above feel free to continue.  However, if you do not agree with any of our policies please do not join  our community.
> 
> Although the administrators and moderators of Marijuana Forum will  attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is  impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views  of the author, and neither the owners of Marijuana Forum, nor Jelsoft  Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for  the content of any message.
> 
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any  messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful,  threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> 
> The owners of Marijuana Forum reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.
> 
> This site has always been a refuge for those who dislike the tension and  aggravation of other sites that allow the things we don't. We have a  very friendly, caring and helpful membership here. Please help us to  keep it that way.
> 
> Thank you,
> Moderators of Marijuana Passion"


 After reading that and thinking about it for a bit it makes sense rules are rules thanks Kraven:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thg did change the we can talk politics if it apply's to pot.


----------



## umbra

#14 would also apply. But I think the main point is to be considerate of others and their feelings. It's just hard with a DOJ that wants to move backwards in respect to legalization to not poke them in the eye every once in a while.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill do what ever im ask to do with regard to rules as long as it applies to all. Me and Keef get along just fine on his thread. I always REPLY to post made. Havent started any threads about Politics in very long time. Keef likes messing with me,,so i mess with him back. No harm done.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Politics aside, I hope y'all are having as good a day as I am...
Cheers & smoke'm if ya got'm! 

View attachment IMG_1149.JPG


----------



## Keef

Left arm and face got me in bed !-- I catch up later !-- I have trouble obeying some laws shouldn't be a surprise I have trouble with rules !-- Like the pot calling the kettle black up in here ! -- I'm going back to bed !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope ya get to feeling better Little Brother.


----------



## Budlight

2RedEyes said:


> Politics aside, I hope y'all are having as good a day as I am...
> Cheers & smoke'm if ya got'm!



 That's exactly how I wish I was spending my day :48:


----------



## WoodHippy

Fighting Demons and A Un Appreciative Wife. Running these 4 girls. 3 for me. Thinking of shutting down. Edit. No I was not Hopper.  Hippy Out


----------



## WeedHopper

Come on Woodhippy,,,Big D is here. Hot as hell,,but my home. Yehaaaaaa
That is if thats what yas mean by the Big D. Lol
Yeah i wasnt sure. We call Dallas the Big D. Hope things get better for ya my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper

2RedEyes said:


> Politics aside, I hope y'all are having as good a day as I am...
> Cheers & smoke'm if ya got'm!



Damn near looks like me,,and thats no ****,,,. Except no side burns,,i keep my head shaved,,,,Lol


----------



## Kraven

That looks comfortable 2RE. With regard to the DOJ and the apparent direction it is taking....not so sure Sessions is gonna be AG too much longer if things stay the course.


----------



## Keef

Just passing thru on the way for more meds !-- I'll try to do better but being punished for standing against that thug would be an honor !


----------



## ness

Evening Rose and OFC.  Been busy today.  Plants are holding up after there transplant.  I was worry.  But, AOK.


----------



## ness

Rose, Do you top a mother plant when your going to clone or do you just let her grow and then take the top or any branch for a clone?  I hope that makes since.


----------



## Rosebud

I have done both. I have used the top and the side branches. I think they side branches may do a bit better, not so thick?  I am glad you plants are ok. It is a worry around here for me. I understand.  I need to feed mine really soon.   Keef, i hear ya.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> That looks comfortable 2RE. With regard to the DOJ and the apparent direction it is taking....not so sure Sessions is gonna be AG too much longer if things stay the course.



He aint going anywhere would be my guess. But thats a guess.


----------



## Rosebud

You don't know nothing wh, you don't listen to the news.


----------



## ness

Hello, Hopper.


----------



## ness

Thank You, Rose.  It rain here not to much.  Keep forgetting to collect some rain water to test for pH.  Last time I check it was 7. something.  I do check my pH.  I like to keep it at 6.0.


----------



## ness

Rose some of the plants are starting to flower.  Although these plant are O:K.  I did not write down when I clone them.  So, I don't know how much longer they got.  I just have to go with the flow.


----------



## ness

Have a good evening OFC


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> You don't know nothing wh, you don't listen to the news.



I know right,,,,i said it was a guess Rose. Besides i don't have to watch the news,,just a read the post here on MP,,and talk crap like everybody else. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

What up ness?


----------



## Kraven

Wake up.....




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVul8O9syN8[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been up drinking my Decaf,,,lol,,,morning Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

Morning WH, I'm really glad you came back to hang with us....I missed you and really hoped that it was just more than an interest in weed we shared. Saw this and thought it was true......


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks Kraven. And yes my friend,,, im here for the friendships or i would have been gone long time ago. That sign says alot.


----------



## umbra

morning guys, still wrestling my demons


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, another hot day ahead. it was 82º last night at 10:30 pm. yall stay cool and high. peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !--Ugh !-- Am I still alive ?


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Time to :spit:and:bong2:  Got the chores done.  Day is young and I'm going to take it easy.  Got to go to town tomorrow.  Lot's of places I got to be.  

Keef, I hope your feeling better today.


----------



## ness

Plants are starting to flower.  Umbra's Surprise is a Sativa.  And, I think Bubblicious is a Sativa to.  Keef is Bubbicios a Sativa?  Maybe it 50%.  What ever it is I'm looking forward in smoking her.


----------



## Rosebud

good morning people. going to be triple digits today. i gotta get stuff done before that.. have an awesome day.


----------



## umbra

Working in the garden this morning. I have about 40 or 50 sprouts in cups. My son asks did you see my cacti I'm germinating? I asked where it was and he told me it was with all the sprouts. I asked if he labeled it. He said no, but I should have known it was his, lol. Really?


----------



## Keef

Morning Ness !--I'm still here !--  Feel like I had a mighty a** whooping but I'll live !-- I got stuff to do but not today !-- I jump up and start doing much I'll end up back in bed !-- This was a bad one !-- I'll ease back and check the grow later -- Just ain't in me yet !-- I managed to get my coconut wine fixings out the fridge and 
Get the oil off !-- Had 5 big bags of sweetened coconut flakes so I ended up with a big bowl of coconut oil which I'll use to chase my caps !-- Added the yeast and the wine is on auto pilot for a couple weeks ! --I gotta check and make sure I got a clone from the girls in bloom !-- I got a chocolate out of BOC seed Umbra sent me but I got no clones from it !-- Most wouldn't even try to reveg this base but I think I can !


----------



## Keef

Umbra I can feel U about the unmarked cup !-- Before my rotation crashed and I had to restart it I had a similar problem !-- The plants in bloom were in boxes according to age !-- That way I know about when a plant will finish !---D.D. came in and rearranged my plants so they would look prettier! -- I no longer had a clue about who would finish when !-- But--They did look pretty !


----------



## Keef

Got new toys !-- Umbra --Kraven -- did I get the right kit ? 

View attachment 20170726_100318.jpg


View attachment 20170726_100506.jpg


----------



## ness

You take it easy Keef.  Like your kit.  My time is coming to be a dabber.  Got to have the flowers first.  Then, I'm going to get a heating hair iron first and a clamp.  Then I'll be saving for the Rosin Press.  I saw one on amazon for about $450.  

Kraven. may, I ask what type of hair iron I should get?  Or, is it just any kind.  I was thinking a wider heat iron not a thin one.


----------



## ness

Time to check on the girl.  Have a good day OFC.:farm:


----------



## 2RedEyes

Mornin ofc! Is that a dab kit keef?


----------



## Keef

I guess U could call it that Red Eyes -- I got a baseball cap heat press for putting heat transfer graffics on caps I'm gonna use as a Rosen Press !-- This is a kit for handling hash oil !-- Sticks to everything but silicone and can be messy !--I'm just gathering supplies and plan to start pressing oil and filling e-cig cartridges with it soon as the rotation is back up and running again !-- It's  a work around on the possession law we got !-- They can't stop and test everyone with an e-cig and there's  no give away smell !


----------



## 2RedEyes

I've only tried the e-cig thing once. My wife got a couple of pens from a local dispensary last year and they definately had a pot smell when used. That is something I'm interested in though as it seems much more convenient than stuffing a pipe and all. Gotta be more discreet and quick, and no fire needed.


----------



## Keef

Got all sorts of goodies delivered yesterday !-- 

View attachment 20170726_105149-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

http://www.learngreenflower.com/courses/65/CBD-101-What-You-Need-To-Know-About-Cannabidio


----------



## St_Nick

ness said:


> Plants are starting to flower.  Umbra's Surprise is a Sativa.  And, I think Bubblicious is a Sativa to.  Keef is Bubbicios a Sativa?  Maybe it 50%.  What ever it is I'm looking forward in smoking her.



Hey Ness, I gre both of 'em in my lat grow.  The Bubbalicious is a stretchy Sativa, but sticky,  The Umbras Suprise that I grew out wasthe neatest thing.  Leaves were very Sativa like but the structure nd finish rate were like a short Indica.  That stuff almost melts in the pipe and has a fruity sour taste.  Its special.:farm: 

View attachment UMBRAS Suprise Mine.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking nice Nick.


----------



## umbra

WH, Nick got robbed and they took the plants 2 weeks from harvest. Left him nothing but the pictures


----------



## St_Nick

I did get to try it though.  I had already harvested a couple of plants and had them in jars for about a week when they got me.  Still haven't gotten to try the BBKing.  I seem to have the worst luck with that strain!


----------



## Keef

Nick U got some seed on the way yet ? -- I'm afoot but D.D. be in next week I think ? -and I'll get some out to U !-- I still got a bottle of B.B. King seed and some other nice stuff !-- I got all sorts of Black Berry Snow Lotus cross seed still on the vine but they be ready soon !--They'll need to age some but Should be some monsters among them !-- I just can't get to the post office yet !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> WH, Nick got robbed and they took the plants 2 weeks from harvest. Left him nothing but the pictures



Im so sorry Bro. Who ever did that needs an *** kicking or a bullet in the knee cap. I cant stand thieves . Didnt know my friend.


----------



## St_Nick

Keef said:


> Nick U got some seed on the way yet ? -- I'm afoot but D.D. be in next week I think ? -and I'll get some out to U !-- I still got a bottle of B.B. King seed and some other nice stuff !-- I got all sorts of Black Berry Snow Lotus cross seed still on the vine but they be ready soon !--They'll need to age some but Should be some monsters among them !-- I just can't get to the post office yet !



I kinda got a little sumptn sumptn in the works, not in any real rush,  I own this place so I can't afford to move.  I need to address some security issues before I crack any seeds.  I have had several offers from the forum and stuff, we'll see later on.  Right now I'm just gettin over the fact that it happened.  I'm already a hermit but I haven't left the house since that night.


----------



## Keef

Yeah Hopper after my nephew cleaned me out and stole my scooter -- Umbra got held up at gun point and Nick came home to nothing left !


----------



## Keef

Cool Nick !-- That'd give me some time to get these seed aging for U !-- That little White Indica on a stick I posted the other day got some seed --and the White Indica works for me !-- Night Shade -- and Mazar-i-Shariff are indica heavy and monsters !-- The BBSL got to Rose's Purple Haze and a bunch more girls !-- I'll have a list for U when U ready !-- Brand new crosses ain't nobody grew yet !


----------



## Keef

Got a new lawn mowers and no oil for it so I have to do the backyard with a weed eater one more time !--
Not today !-- I'm moving some but making grandpa noises and stuff !-- My face still messed up some !
Never try to bust concrete with your face !-- It don't work out well !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Yeah Hopper after my nephew cleaned me out and stole my scooter -- Umbra got held up at gun point and Nick came home to nothing left !



What the hell,,,Umbra too? No wonder he was in a bad mood. Sorry guys i missed alot of stuff while i was working in Shreveport. That sucks Umbra,,now i know what you were talking about when you said Shadow Men. I just thought ya was being paranoid.  Sorry Bro.


----------



## Keef

I'm on scooter watch !-- 8-10 days for delivery and that started Monday !- After my nephew ripped me off they found him in a mental Institute over close to Houston after a suicide attempt !-- Not long after he was discharged he got caught breaking into a house and he be in jail awhile since this ain't his first time ! --One day I hunt him !-- Some things U can't come back from and ripping me off like that  was one !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,his *** would be in deep trouble. I would pay someone inside the jail to beat tbe **** out of him,,and when he got out he would be getting another *** whipping. Its even worse when its a family member. That really pisses me off.


----------



## St_Nick

Just walked out on the porch and had a package waiting.  Holy   sheeeet!   No wonder you were laughing.  Thanks more than I can say>


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening Folks Just a High to all, I am Very Pissy and all. Take care folks


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Just walked out on the porch and had a package waiting.  Holy   sheeeet!   No wonder you were laughing.  Thanks more than I can say>



You should get thru until the next harvest and a few things to pick thru that you might like to grow out.


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> You should get thru until the next harvest and a few things to pick thru that you might like to grow out.



:rofl: You Think? :rofl:  My OCD is gonna have me losing sleep for the next 2 years trying to figger out what to throw down next.  Thanks again my friend.


----------



## Keef

I don't know nothing bout nothing !-- U can call home and ask my wife !-- Time for a late 4:20 ? --


----------



## Keef

U da man Umbra !


----------



## Budlight

Umbra what do you think of critical Kush from Barneys farm


----------



## umbra

Its a good kush. I think there are better. Keef likes his master kush. The katsu cut of bubba kush is awesome. I have Suge Knight's pure kush and is 1 of my favs.


----------



## St_Nick

Sitting here on the group W  bench,  watching the river go down. 

View attachment 20170726_183246.jpg


----------



## Keef

I just broke that girl out a couple days ago and started cutting on her !-- I like da Masta but some do and some don't !--


----------



## St_Nick

Umbra,  whats Louie?


----------



## St_Nick

Believe me, I know the deck looks like crap, its temporary.  Harley loves being out there though.  I have geese out there in the evening quite often & he loves watching them come up the bank and then he barks and watches 'em run back down.


----------



## Keef

Nick what up ? -- Belly full of mac and cheese !-- My dogs got a window seat they bark at the birds from there so they don't have to go out in the heat ! -- 
Louie if I'm not mistaken is King Louie the 13th !-- I got one !-- She'll work for ya !


----------



## St_Nick

Wanna see the root ball from a 3 gallon pot?   I'm still thinking about the hydro thing but........ 

View attachment 20170726_185459.jpg


----------



## umbra

yep King louis 13th og. Breeders and growers alike have been trying to get this from me. Rose you getting all high for 4:20?


----------



## umbra

cause its 4:18


----------



## St_Nick

7.23 here but it be 4.20 once a hour.. somewhere. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

like that music video Kraven posted earlier today


----------



## Keef

Don't laugh at my plants !-- I had 2 King Louie and I had 2 cuts off each one !-- They weren't marked so when one hermied I had to throw all KL cuts out and reveg the base of the true girl !-- She looked about like my BOC on the right !-- Keef will have his cuts !-- I got 2 BOC girls but this my Cafe Mocha girl if I can get that stick to reveg ! 

View attachment 20170726_183109-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Thanks umbra...this is what put me in the mood...saw this meat shopping today


----------



## umbra

I've seen those before, lol. I do not know anyone buying or eating these, but I bet its delish...Keef'll eat anything. Tell him it has weed in it, lol.


----------



## Keef

With milk gravy ? --yum !-- NOT !-- 

Was that Bud that ask about Critical Kush !-- I had a cartridge of it once and it was nice !-- My Master Kush has undertones of coffee and tobacco !-- I find it to be a fine breakfast weed but it stinks some when burning !-- Not as bad as something like Tahoe OG but along the same lines !


----------



## Keef

U got me all wrong Umbra !-- Yeah I like mud bugs and all manner of seafood -- Except oysters and clams !
Growing up we cleaned an animal and kept the meat and threw out the guts and stuff !-- I don't do liver -kidneys - brains and the like ! -- I have tried to eat some Kimchi but my nose won't even let my mouth taste it !-- That is the foulest food ever !-- It's  kinda like Korean sourkraut but Oh so nasty !


----------



## St_Nick

Ever eat Mince-meat pie?  My grandmother said the only part of a pig you can't eat is the oink.  I kinda differed with her.


----------



## Keef

I remember butchering pigs growing up and rendering the fat to make cracklins-- I ain't had no cracklins cornbread in ages !-- Now ain't nothing wrong with some hogs head cheese !


----------



## St_Nick

Yup,  growing up a Hillbilly, although an educated one, starting about this time of year we would be filling the freezer and canning jars, next month comes squeezing cane, Oct. and Nov. are for butcherin'.  Then comes March and sugaring the Maples starts the whole process over again.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> Its a good kush. I think there are better. Keef likes his master kush. The katsu cut of bubba kush is awesome. I have Suge Knight's pure kush and is 1 of my favs.



I sure wish I could get my hands on some pre 98 bubba  but it's impossible to find  where would a person find some of those  Knight's pure kush


----------



## Keef

This is the green pheno of Rose's Purple Haze --I don't know if it's visible but that branch in the second pic is loaded with seed fathered by the BBSL !-- He was busy ! 

View attachment 20170726_192120.jpg


View attachment 20170726_192047.jpg


----------



## Keef

6-7 varieties in a square meter for those who like variety ! 

View attachment 20170726_192307.jpg


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I sure wish I could get my hands on some pre 98 bubba  but it's impossible to find  where would a person find some of those  Knight's pure kush



I was gifted a cut of the pure kush and I have only smoked the katsu.


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Ever eat Mince-meat pie?  My grandmother said the only part of a pig you can't eat is the oink.  I kinda differed with her.


In NJ we had scrapple. I was always told it was snouts and tails.


----------



## umbra

I did a quick search at attitude for bubba kush and Mosca Negra has a pre '98 bubba kush looks real nice


----------



## Keef

Mane this was not the seed run I had planned for later !-- So I gotta roll with it !-- 
Umbra I need an easy name for your Snow Desiel with a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad !-- My next breeding male might be one !--Or that BBSL on that Mazar -White Indica or Nightshade !-- I still got a feminized seed run to plan !-- First things first !-- I need a seed stash in case something happens !


----------



## umbra

I did the same at firestax...tons of great kushes


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Mane this was not the seed run I had planned for later !-- So I gotta roll with it !--
> Umbra I need an easy name for your Snow Desiel with a Black Berry Snow Lotus dad !-- My next breeding male might be one !--Or that BBSL on that Mazar -White Indica or Nightshade !-- I still got a feminized seed run to plan !-- First things first !-- I need a seed stash in case something happens !



black snow


----------



## umbra

John Snow


----------



## Keef

Make up your mind !-- U know I also keep the Snow Desiel as is !-- She nice !-- We buddies !


----------



## umbra

pick one


----------



## Keef

I like Black Snow ?


----------



## umbra

cool me too.


----------



## Keef

Rose --Black Berry Snow Lotus on the green pheno of your Purple Haze --It gonna need a name too !-- 

I want the best representative of each thing I can get !-- I got my Blueberry-Strawberry -- a Chocolate --Working on a lemon and blackberry --Gonna have to go another round with papaya !-- That's  only the "fruity group" -- I'm after a perfect pine and I might already have it !- -I got earthy forest type stuff -- I thought I could break stuff down into some kind of categories or something !- -- It's  complicated U know ?


----------



## Keef

I'm gonna call it a night !-- 
Yes !-- I keep up with the news and ........
 I ain't allowed to express my displeasure with the things I saw !-- 
Good Night John Boy !


----------



## Kraven

Wake and bake to a field of pot today......2017 OD's are really in high gear now.


----------



## Kraven

Harvest starts today...got these gems coming down.


----------



## giggy

morning ofc. mince meat pie, let me know when it is ready, my great grandmother made scrapple. baked like a loaf the sliced and fried, i don't remember eating it but my mom said i did. yall ever eat dandy loin greens? good stuff like polk salad greens. keef black snow sounds good. morning hopper i see you hiding down there.


----------



## giggy

nice work kraven.


----------



## Kraven

giggy said:


> nice work kraven.




thank you sir


----------



## umbra

morning one and all. Pickle says he needs a cup of confefe and a big fat bowl of Jah's gift.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Kraven,,,nice Garden my friend. Love outdoor grows. Very nice.


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven is that your outdoor? 

Umbra! confefe for me too please. Squish you say? Ok!  Very nice... got the kitchen cleaned up in record time.  Very relaxed at the same time.. interesting smoke. thank you so very much. 

Good morning Wh. how are you today?

I am trying to figure out whether to go back to the trainer today.  

Good morning giggy, nice to see you.

We got some great folks that hang here.


----------



## umbra

squish is my early morning smoke, lol. so now you understand I don't just breed for potency, I breed for the type of high.


----------



## Rosebud

speedy but so relaxing, hybrid? Never had a sativa that relaxed my neck before.. very interesting, further testing needed. Very fun.


----------



## umbra

squish = blueberry sativa ( DJ Short) x C99F2 ( Grimm ) x blackrose F7


----------



## St_Nick

Man oh man Kraven.  I bet there be some tired people when you done!  Morning everyone.  I slept like crap last night.   Woke up feeling less then motivated but I gotta fix my riding mower.  Pushin' in 90+ degree weather is for the birds.
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Kraven is that your outdoor?
> 
> Umbra! confefe for me too please. Squish you say? Ok!  Very nice... got the kitchen cleaned up in record time.  Very relaxed at the same time.. interesting smoke. thank you so very much.
> 
> Good morning Wh. how are you today?
> 
> I am trying to figure out whether to go back to the trainer today.
> 
> Good morning giggy, nice to see you.
> 
> We got some great folks that hang here.



I am good Mam,,how is Mr RB?
I had the same question for Kraven cause i thought he lived in Florida.  I must have him mixed up with someone else. Im getting old...lol


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Damn Kraven,,,nice Garden my friend. Love outdoor grows. Very nice.



Oh no sir, just a pic of my insta feed....just thought it was beautiful to see the sun coming up over a field of pot out west.



Rosebud said:


> Kraven is that your outdoor?



No ma'am, just a pretty picture of an OD.



St_Nick said:


> Man oh man Kraven.  I bet there be some tired people when you done!



Man if I lived out west thats what I hope my grow would look like....too bad it's not mine.

Now thats cleared up...the two bud shots are my work.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just a reminder! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1492263421713.jpg


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay Kraven,,,cool,,still an awesome picture. Looks like Cali.
Yep DD,,its called Opioids. Killing the crap out of ppl,,soccer Moms included. It doesnt care if your rich are poor.


----------



## Rosebud

Mr rb is hanging in. Two more weeks on the walker..  I don't know which one of us is more tired of it... He has been an amazing good sport.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Good morning all you old farts! Here's to a good day...


----------



## WeedHopper

Weedhopper is having a cold almost Beer,,ODouls,,lol. It does taste pretty good. So far it hasnt caused my AFIB to act up ,,yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

for near beer O'douls is good. working on a guten free beer using sorghum and rice.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Kraven nice girls you got there to harvest.


----------



## ness

I could go for one those O'Douls.  Right Now.  Had a stressful day in Town.  But, got done most of the stuff on my list.  So, I'm happy.  Oh it time for a Hit.:bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> for near beer O'douls is good. working on a guten free beer using sorghum and rice.



Sounds good Umbra.


----------



## ness

I love my town, I live in.  But, that City next to us, {were I do my shopping} at night you don't what to go out up in there.  Easy supper to night.  Order a cook book.  See what different I can cook.  At least once a month, I will cook out of the cook book.


----------



## ness

The Humidity broke a little, wasn't as bad.  At least the water didn't drain though the body. When, I was active.


----------



## ness

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## ness

Well, my clones will be 18 weeks on Aug 2nd.  I found some notes.  They are starting to flower.  I like getting st***** with mj.:bong2:


----------



## Rosebud

I love cook books Ness. But it is too hot here to cook. did a pasta salad with shrimp and green olives... weird but good.

It is going to 106 here next week. I might set up a misting fan for my plants. humidity is 17 %..... opposite of you guys in the south huh.


----------



## ness

just some pictures of pass grow.  Last ap. 

View attachment 100_0018.jpg


----------



## ness

You got that right Rose.  HUM. is high.  TJ told me it is going to break after tomorrow.  He's the weather man.  I mean he really get into it.  Being a Roofer all those year.  He was off a roof in sec if it started thundering.  Glad to hear Bud is coming along well.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Sounds to me like the FU Cancer Corvette is back in action
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7hzsqXOx8s

dyno tune tomorrow and then she's back 

:48: 

View attachment spring retainer fu vette.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds good Joe.... Love it. Come pick thg and I up and take us for a spin..


----------



## Keef

Sorry O.F.C. !-- I'm still trying to get back up !-- I seem to have lost the ability to play nice with others so it's best I stick to myself for awhile !-- Maybe I be better tomorrow! -- One day at a time !


----------



## Budlight

Hope everyone's having a good evening so far I tell you I sure can't wait for this nurse Larry she's got me really excited  sorry about the HPS lighting in the background


----------



## Rosebud

Oh bud, you sweet talker you. You just made my morning again.  She is so pretty.

Good morning... lost day yesterday, too stoned to do much, thanks umbra.. lol

My highschool best buddy is coming today for lunch. She introduced me to bud in alaska.  I want to replicate a stoned picture of the two of them from 45 years ago.  Ok, gotta clean up the joint.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose and all you Potheads. 
Hope yall have a great day. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- It's a new day !-- My a** dragging but I live !-- I was up so I watched the health care vote last night ! -- 
Wake and Bake my peeps !-- Weed won't smoke it's self !-- Do your duty !


----------



## umbra

Morning guys. Rose, lol. Which is your fav? I had a feeling you got a little too high yesterday.


----------



## Keef

I almost got too high once !

Umbra U a bad man !-- Don't go changing !


----------



## Keef

Weed survived me being down ! 

View attachment 20170726_192120-1.jpg


View attachment 20170728_094607-1.jpg


View attachment 20170728_094619-1.jpg


View attachment 20170728_094633-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

The pics be 
Rose's Purple Haze 

Hippy's --P.P.

Umbra's White Indica 

Box of Stuff !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Glad yer feelin better today keef!


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i have no idea, i only tried 2 and had to go night night. I will get back to you on that. HolyCow.... I had to smoke some green crack just to get straightened out. I know you're laughing.. I always thought i could smoke anyone under the table, then i met umbra's pot. 

Beautiful purple haze up there Keef. I love that smoke. I am so glad you feeling better. John M was the dude huh?


----------



## Keef

Better don't mean I'm up to much Red Eyes -- but the worst seems to be over --I'll live !-- I'm lucky I don't get infections in my face !-- I got one them old country bodies that can take a lot of abuse ! - Got 2 more weeks and 2 more boxes and my rotation will roll again !-- See if I can come up on plants size some and down on plant numbers !-- I seem to be a plant or boxer the legal limit !


----------



## Keef

Yep Rose !-- He a Hero all da way thru and thru !-- D.D. brought me 8 seed from when Bud's Strawberry Rhino got loose on the purple pheno of your Purple Haze !-- Might get 4 wet today !-- Looking for a Purple Strawberry ! -- That Purple Haze in the pic is the green pheno !-- I be glad when it finishes I'm running low on PH !
Bud I got my only Strawberry plant from that Strawberry on Umbra's Plush Berry -x-Strawberry Desiel  sexing !-- I thought I would find more seed but they are scarce ! -- I will have a Purple Strawberry !
Umbra that Snow Desiel want to have some color -- How come she almost a blue-gray ?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Umbra, i have no idea, i only tried 2 and had to go night night. I will get back to you on that. HolyCow.... I had to smoke some green crack just to get straightened out. I know you're laughing.. I always thought i could smoke anyone under the table, then i met umbra's pot.
> 
> Beautiful purple haze up there Keef. I love that smoke. I am so glad you feeling better. John M was the dude huh?



LOL I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. That sour dubb has a kick, but don't forget it was grown by the worst grower in Cali.


----------



## Keef

Well there's  no way I could know about the quality Umbra grows Rose !-- If I did I would lie about it !-- 
I would venture a guess that it's  very good !-- Probably lots of fine weed grown up in here !-- but if U start asking too many questions I might lie !-- I can do a great Sgt. Schultz !-- I know NOTHING !


----------



## Keef

Hey Umbra that White Indica up there I got from seed U sent !-- It got some seed from that BBSL I got from Giggy !-- Any ideas on a name ? --I have great interest in the offspring !-- Looks like I'll have some Blackberry Nightshade and Blackberry Mazar too which also have my interest peaked !-- Then there's  that Blue Elephant I bred with Umbra's B.B. King on a Tranquil Elephantizer mom  from Bohdi !-- Now we waiting for seed from breeding it to the BBSL !-- Might be special ! --I'll also have me some Black Snow and Purple Strawberry !-- Everytime I think I have a plan everything changes so I'm pretty much done with a plan !


----------



## umbra

how about White Lotus Berry


----------



## Keef

Sounds good !-- Why not ? -- That White Indica has been good to me !-- D.D. say it's  a night time weed but I like it for breakfast !-- 
I got 8 boxes in my rotation and if U do some math on 60 day finishers  you'll start to see something I do on purpose !-- There's  something I need to know !-- I can add another box if I need to !
I like a plant with heavy couch lock and take it a little early !
Oh !-- BBSL got to the AK 48 too !


----------



## Keef

Pretty sure I see some full seed pods on Nurse Larry too !-- Rose -- Nurse Blackberry ? --Blackberry Nurse ? -Snow Lotus Nurse ? --Nurse Snow Lotus ? -- ??? -- Do U want some seed ?-- May not be many but I share !


----------



## Rosebud

So it is a blackberry male? or is it a hermi?  Nurseberry.  LOL


----------



## Keef

Rose I'm a sloppy breeder !-- First Bud sent me pollen from his Strawberry Rhino to breed to Umbra's  Strawberry --It got loose so I just got 4 seed wet where he got to the purple pheno of PH !

Waldo is my Black Berry Snow Lotus male I got from Giggy !--I want a blackberry and  was gonna breed him to a couple girls but he got loose !-- I only have one male in bloom at a time so I know who the daddy was !-- So I bred him to a lower limb on the green pheno of PH because it was there !-- He was all over any girl in bloom at the time and yes he got to Nurse Larry a little !--So a Black Berry Snow Lotus male on a Nurse Larry mom !--


----------



## Keef

After reading about all these accidental legendary varieties like GG#4 !-- I figure I'm real good at accidents so maybe being a sloppy breeder is the way to go !- -I ain't breeding for no body but myself anyway !-- Shoot I got bout a dozen accidental breeding here !--Maybe something tasty ?--I know it all gonna be dank cause when U breed dank to dank U get dank ! --Ain't no lesser weed back there !


----------



## Keef

I had originally only wanted to breed Waldo to the Snow Desiel and my Blue Elephant but plans and me don't always work !-- I wanted a male from the BBSL on the Snow Desiel !-- I planned to use him on a "Feminized" practice seed run and become proficient at making feminized seed but NO Waldo got to do this !--It was a good plan !-- Now what ?


----------



## umbra

When my son found out I grew weed, back East, he would steal buds from me and smoke them with his friends. His friends kept saying that the buds had to be sprayed with some other drugs because pot doesn't get you that high. LOL No they were just smoking the wrong weed.


----------



## Keef

I think I'm smoking the right kind of weed Umbra  !-- Feels like it anyway ! 

Scooter watch !-- I need to ride !

Nope that would be political !-- I ain't saying nothing bout nothing !


----------



## Rosebud

I understand your son Umbra, if you're the worse grower in Cali, i don't want to meet the best.


----------



## ness

Good Evening OFC.  

Budlight nice looking NL bud.  

Keef glad your feel better and beautiful bud porn.  

Looking through the girls and the Bubblicious turn out to be male.  Destroy it.  And, the rest seem to be all girls.


----------



## Budlight

Keef witch one is the p.p and what does she smell like

Thank you Ness


----------



## Keef

Evening O.F.C. !-- Been chatting with D.D. !-- Musta forgot to sign out again !-- Sorry !-- Give me a ticket !
Bud that P.P. is Panama Power from Hippy !-- This it's first run !-- Right now it's  just a powder puff -- Waldo was there too but early so it'll have a few seed too !-- I like to take my cuts a few weeks into bloom and lots of cuts in veg have pistols !--Waldo back in there revegging so I guess I find out if they make seed !-- AK 48 is full of seed and back in veg trying to get it to reveg !-- She ain't want to !-- Waldo climbed all over her !-- One big seeded bud on top a stick !


----------



## Keef

Been surveying the damage Mr. Waldo did to my precious girls !-- Had to write it down cause too much to remember !-- Some got more some got less seed but --This is a list of the girls he got to !
AK 48
Blue T.E. 
BOC --( Umbra's Box of Chocolate )
Golden Ticket -x- BOC 
Purple Haze -- Maybe both phenos 
Panama Power 
Mazar -I -Shariff -- ( the one they make Lebanese Blond Hash from!)
Night Shade 
Nurse Larry 
Snow Desiel 
White Indica 
The White -x- Black Rose 

Dam !


----------



## Keef

Besides the other stuff on the news --That I can't talk about !-- I see the FDA has said e-cigs are an effective way to quit smoking cigarettes !-- Oh Boy !-- Time to get serious about pressing some oil !-- FDA gonna encourage smokers to switch to an e-cig ? -- Me too !-- To one of my carts soon as I can get started !-- 
Smoking bad !--vaping good ? -- I can work with that !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Been surveying the damage Mr. Waldo did to my precious girls !-- Had to write it down cause too much to remember !-- Some got more some got less seed but --This is a list of the girls he got to !
> AK 48
> Blue T.E.
> BOC --( Umbra's Box of Chocolate )
> Golden Ticket -x- BOC
> Purple Haze -- Maybe both phenos
> Panama Power
> Mazar -I -Shariff -- ( the one they make Lebanese Blond Hash from!)
> Night Shade
> Nurse Larry
> Snow Desiel
> White Indica
> The White -x- Black Rose
> 
> Dam !



Dammm is right


----------



## Budlight

I noticed Jordan of the islands has two for one I'm thinking about picking up some triple berry pie anyone ever heard of that  pretty cheap to there 60 bucks Canadian  I know his God but it is really good and his gods green crack  extractor addition is really good to


----------



## Keef

Bud all I know about that place is they sell something called "Chemo" -- That tells me they tricky !-- Who knows U might get something outstanding ? -- Cuz U ain't gonna find commercial seed good as the stuff we grow in da O.F.C. ! -- Maybe it's  just me ?--


----------



## Keef

Think I might need to revise that list !-- If they develop seed in veg he got to  King Louie and Plush Berry -x- Strawberry Desiel too !
Pollen and fans ? --Yeah !--Try it U won't like it !

Dam !


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> I noticed Jordan of the islands has two for one I'm thinking about picking up some triple berry pie anyone ever heard of that  pretty cheap to there 60 bucks Canadian  I know his God but it is really good and his gods green crack  extractor addition is really good to



The seeds you choose shouldn't be based on price alone. With that said, I bought Archive's gelato #25 x Dosidos and In House's forbidden fruit x jelly breath.


----------



## Keef

There's over 12,000 varieties  to choose from !-- I am not weed educated enough to even know how to make good choices !-- I want a group of plants that I grow and not be switching varieties for the flavor of the month !-- Nope I want some plants I'm familiar with and know what to expect !-- I don't even have room to properly grow the strains I got !-- Now Since Waldo got loose It might take me 2 years just to figure out what I got here !-- 
So screw a plan !-- I started 4 Purple Strawberry --4 - My last 4 Oregon Lemon and 4 Temple -x- BPU !- 
What's a few more varieties?


----------



## umbra

LOL exactly. I popped some King Louis 13th og x Oregon lemons, sour secret, and sour punch


----------



## Keef

I got 2 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon plants in aero !-- I lost the little Lemon Shine plant !-- I'll have a lemon one way or another !-- 
Umbra did U say that Temple -x- BPU might be piney ?


----------



## Keef

U been into that Sour lately Cuz !-- Hmm ?


----------



## Keef

D.D. banned me from buying anymore varieties long time ago because  I am not to be trusted with such things !--Rightly so !-- More than one way to skin a cat !


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> I got 2 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon plants in aero !-- I lost the little Lemon Shine plant !-- I'll have a lemon one way or another !--
> Umbra did U say that Temple -x- BPU might be piney ?



Mine is very piney, almost menthol.


----------



## Keef

1st time I tried some I got 3 males outta 4 and I killed the other one !-- Those emails males came at the end of a long run of getting mostly girls !-- My time was up !-- Time to try again ! -- I think I'm gonna have to let that Riot Berry -x- BPU go !-- Nothing to do with quality !-- D.D. say she loud !-- I know what she means !- Not so much when it's  growing but when it burns !


----------



## Keef

One them public service announcements might be in order cause some ya'll don't keep up with the news !-- Don't get arrested !-or even close !-- At a speech today the po-po in Florida got executive approval for police brutality !-- Keep your heads down my peeps !-- I mean in Texas they gonna beat your a** --just because !-- They don't need someone encouraging them !


----------



## Kraven

Did a huge update in my thread....got some flowers up and also the build on my pid box.


----------



## umbra

very nice


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> The seeds you choose shouldn't be based on price alone. With that said, I bought Archive's gelato #25 x Dosidos and In House's forbidden fruit x jelly breath.



Umbra  I wasn't going off of price I just thought it sounded like a really nice cross might be something pretty fruity

That gelato  I tried to get anything with that in it down here it's just not happening so I give up on that  there's a lot of excellent crosses with gelato


----------



## umbra

I got Archive's beans from firestax. They ship to your country.


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I got Archive's beans from firestax. They ship to your country.



 I tried to get from them they make me go through their Canadian company and their Canadian company doesn't have anything close to what the US does I guess I could get one of my good friends over there to get them for me and just ship them over  but then again I have so many incredible kinds that some good friends have sent me this last little bit so I really shouldn't be buying anything until after I move and get some of that stuff sorted out  I will guarantee I have some stuff in there that's  gonna make a guy go cross eyed


----------



## umbra

I am spoiled with having access to lots of good genetics


----------



## umbra

the OFC got it going on


----------



## 2RedEyes

Watchin a BB King documentary this evening, the quote of the night...."Gentlemen, I don't do chords"....


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I am spoiled with having access to lots of good genetics



 I hope eventually it'll be that way down here


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- The Saturday Wake and Bake is officially underway !-- Time to get up and break federal law - It is the way we start the day ? ---  Weed ain't gonna smoke itself! -- Coffee is on and weed in da pipe !-- Time to burn !


----------



## WeedHopper

Done had my coffee. Watched my Granddaughter head to her 1st Audition this morning for Disney. Hope she does well. Got my fingers crossed. 
Temps a little cooler today. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Been surveying the damage Mr. Waldo did to my precious girls !-- Had to write it down cause too much to remember !-- Some got more some got less seed but --This is a list of the girls he got to !
> AK 48
> Blue T.E.
> BOC --( Umbra's Box of Chocolate )
> Golden Ticket -x- BOC
> Purple Haze -- Maybe both phenos
> Panama Power
> Mazar -I -Shariff -- ( the one they make Lebanese Blond Hash from!)
> Night Shade
> Nurse Larry
> Snow Desiel
> White Indica
> The White -x- Black Rose
> 
> Dam !


keef i got some lebanese land race beans as well as some others that need bx'ed. still trying to come up with some pollen to hit the g13's with. that last g13 male hermmed a week after i dusted a few spots. i do have them marked but the beans will go into the trash. in the future i have some twisted treat sweet tart, some jaw's green demon og, hills men mix and some 79 xmas bud. with the 79 originally bred by ndn guy may just be the old christmas tree i have been looking for. next in line is umbra's temple x bpu.


----------



## giggy

hey umbra, you have all these crosses with the bpu male, i know you had to have a girl in there. how was she?


----------



## giggy

i guess i should say morning to everybody, hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning Rose,Giggy,2re,Keef,Bud and Umbra.

Damn Keef,  that sucks. Waldo okay? Lol


----------



## giggy

morning hopper


----------



## umbra

giggy said:


> hey umbra, you have all these crosses with the bpu male, i know you had to have a girl in there. how was she?


Yes there was a female, lol. I did F2's. She was dank. She tasted of berries and hash. How it became piney with temple added, I got no idea. Someone at MC grew some out and his was very berry. He named it temple booty. When you breed poly x poly there will be some variation in the way the genes are expressed...ok a lot of variation.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone Umbra  have you ever smoked the black widow if so what was your thoughts on it


----------



## umbra

IMO it is better than white widow


----------



## Keef

Got up at 5:30 went back to bed at 8 !-- Let me try again !-- 

Hopper --Waldo is tired so he back in veg recovering !-- He is a tiny little plant but that didn't stop him !
He was busy ! -- Little Bastid !


----------



## Keef

Ugh !-- I still feel like sheet !-- Can't do much else some time but follow the news !-- I was worried Jeff Sessions would go after MJ in the free states under federal law !-- I don't think he gonna be in the Attorney General job much longer !-- Donald been bad mouthing him and many think he might try to fire him so he can get someone in that will stop that Russia investigation !-- I don't think so !- It would Piss off his base !
He's not gonna fire Sessions he's gonna move him to homeland security so he can appoint someone else 
to stop the investigation ! -- Maybe whoever takes Sessions place won't be so anti weed !-- Dam he had me worried for awhile for U free state peeps !-- Ya'll already forgot how to hide !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning all.

WH, what is the cuteypie trying out for a disney. I say break a leg to her.

Ya know how when you used to go to your old mom's house or grandma's? Ya looked in the fridge and saw things that expired 10 years ago. Well, mine was getting that bad. The health department would shut me down.  Got that cleaned up. 

We have new neighbors behind us, the one with the willow tree?  They have a dog. our dogs are ticked. They are going to have to have a little bout with a bark collar I think.  That is no way to welcome folks to the neighborhood. I don't know whether to take them a gift and dog treats or just ignore them and hope they never look over the fence. 
Ok, off to clean more house, then make tea for the girls. that would be worm tea for the pot plants.


----------



## umbra

Rose, you have a lot of energy today. You got any cbd dog treats you can take to the new neighbor, lol? I have new neighbors also. They have 5 kids and a dog. I introduced myself wearing a Billygoat seeds T shirt. I thought they would get the message without me saying anything.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Rose, I wish you the best with your new neighbor and their dogs (your dogs too). I live in a 55 and older community here so most of my neighbors are much older and couldn't look over the fence if they wanted to...


----------



## Rosebud

I love that 2re!  We can hope that is the case.  I am glad you hang out here with us. Is it nice to live in senior places?

Umbra, yes, i didn't smoke any of that narcotic pot today. found some 2 year old purple haze shake, and that did it, i am a light weight you know. I didn't know.


----------



## Keef

Rose uses worm casting tea in dirt  and I use Voodoo Juice in water with lots of the same beneficials !-- I don't really understand the line between organic and non organic !-- I run a live res. and no intentional chemicals !-- So I don't really worry about being "Organic" !-- I yam what I yam and so is my weed !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Rosebud said:


> Is it nice to live in senior place?



It's not bad, kinda like a gated community without the gate. We don't get a lot of thru traffic. It's very quiet and I have learned that quite a number of my neighbors also enjoy the herb and you can sometimes smell it on the breeze! I think it makes a lot of sense since a lot of us grew up in the 50's,60's & 70's... about the only official vehicle we see are ambulances and fire trucks coming to render assistance to someone in need.


----------



## Keef

I have an empty lot on one side !-- Been lots of construction lately -- I'd like to have that lot and put me a high ceilings "Garage" on it for a grow but I think I need some space !-- I been looking at properties for a Stoner Ranch for the grow but not finding what I want for the price I want !-- I just need a grow big enough to get D.D. outta that high dollar nursing before it kills her !-- I remember when they had me going to the shrink !-- He asked what kind of stress I experienced in my job ? -- I said how's this-- " Hurry up !-- You're killing my patient " ?-- U can only do stuff like that for so long before your mind begins to suffer !-- 
I just want a little mom & pop grow that will pay the bills !--


----------



## umbra

There are some people I know that were living in Houston. When they retired they moved to North Texas. They just wanted to be able to grow their own and not be bothered. They have been growing my genetics more than 25 years.


----------



## Keef

Topping my boxes off !-- Mane I go thru a lot of RO water !-- I need to build me a holding tank with an automatic shut off like a toilet tank !-- Already emptied my reserve and running more !-- 1 gallon every 15 minutes !-- I'm need about 10-15 more gallons just to catch up then refill my 35 gallon box I use as a holding tank !-- A pot farmers work is never done ! -- Smoke break !--


----------



## Rosebud

I m cleaning up inside this house instead of out. I will join you for a smoke Keef.   Looking better around here.


----------



## Keef

U should see my mess Rose !-- It's already 100 out there !-- When I was a young man I worked in a 120 degree welding booth for 8 hours  straight !-- I am such an old sissy these days !-- I would die in this heat without AC !
Wore me out just tending the plants !-- This spell was a bad one !-- I'm behind on everything !-- I'm getting better !-- D.D. be in Wednesday so I better get this place cleaned up some !-- After the garden is tended I worry about the house ! -- I'm having some Purple Haze this morning !-- Rose U know I still got a few of the PH seed U sent me if U ever want them back ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Rose she did pretty good. She has a second Audition tomorrow. I have no idea what the part is for. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Keef

Got a question !-- The peppers I got in aero are starting to bloom !-- So to pollinate the flowers I can take a q-tip and rub it on one flower then another to get them to set fruit ? -- Tomatos the same ?


----------



## Keef

One the airlocks I use when fermenting is on top that bucket of coconut wine doing a tap dance !-- Them yeast be busy !-- Yeast eat sugar !--They don't care where it come from !-- Got to get some more blueberry started soon -- D.D. drink it all before I can age it so I just make more faster !-- Gonna give Watermelon another shot soon too !


----------



## umbra

I feel like I need to change up what I'm smoking. The heavy narcotic sativas, lol. Moonrocks and black hash just the ticket


----------



## Keef

I grow lots of Umbra's  genetics !-- I always kinda figured my first successful genetic doubling would come out his stock !-- U know how I was hot and heavy with my Zombie Juice  running batch after batch for a about a year then I just stopped ?-- I had a disturbing dream that made me stop !-- They had me in hand cuffs making me watch them destroy my grow and equipment! -- I had to watch as they destroyed my tetras !-- May sound silly to U but it affected me deeply ! -- I have to have a place for a secure grow !


----------



## Keef

Some things are simple to me ! 

View attachment photo0.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Got the press finished today...just waiting on 4 heaters for the plates and that will just take a sec to slide them in and start squishing. Peace


----------



## umbra

very nice


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> very nice



Thank you sir, so far it has turned out good.


----------



## Keef

U da man Kraven !-- I figure U started with a hair iron and a clamp so there is hope for me !-- I gotta get the rotation up and running again first !-- I'm decarbing bud to make caps !-- Been getting kinda high from them too !-- I hate using bud that way but I need the meds !-- 2 more weeks if all goes well the rotation wheel will begin to turn again !-- I perfer putting weed in a jar over taking it out !


----------



## Keef

I got some jars to refill before I start pressing oil !-- Already got all I need but some empty carts !


----------



## Keef

I told D.D. I couldn't mow till she came in and I could go get oil for the new mower !-- I'm good !-- but I been bested !-- UPS man bring me 2 quarts of oil today !-- She good !-- I guess my old a** mowing this afternoon ?--- I know when I been beat !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef said:


> I told D.D. I couldn't mow till she came in and I could go get oil for the new mower !-- I'm good !-- but I been bested !-- UPS man bring me 2 quarts of oil today !-- She good !-- I guess my old a** mowing this afternoon ?--- I know when I been beat !



That's awesome, she's got yer number Keef!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes

Kraven,  your machine looks top notch, looking forward to your review.


----------



## Keef

It don't want to start !-- Where's  my pistol ? -- I fix it !


----------



## Rosebud

THat is funny Keef. You go DD! that lady is smart.  You have to mow early in the morning Keef.


----------



## Keef

Yep !-- Gonna wait until tomorrow! -- I pull on that start rope too much I'm hurt myself again !-- Still not happy bout it !-- New mower fill it up with oil --Fill it up with gas pull a couple times and it post to start !-- Got no priming button or nothing !-- I just wait till tommorrow! -- I wasn't in the best of shape before I pulled on that mower !
Yeah Rose -- She's sharp like that !-- Things should have gone smoothly !


----------



## Kraven

Gosh, guess I was tired, ate some dinner and my eyes got heavy so I nodded off and took an hour and a half "nap"....guess i'll be up awhile tonight


----------



## Rosebud

Kraven, nothing like a nap before bed, a man after my own heart.  That whole plant you posted up there yesterday I think, i thought i had commented but it was beautiful.

Keef, my neighbor came and ask me to start her mower cause bud always did. I laughed and tried, i was worried i could pull a shoulder or something, but i got it... I gotta go back to my trainer, i quit when bud got hurt.


----------



## Keef

It's  probably something silly !-- With the bulged disc in my neck I only got so many pulls in me before I hurt myself !-- I used up my quota today !-- Brand new mower !-- I still want to shoot it !- -but I'm not !-- I have more control than that these days !-- That's  what happens when I talk trash about finding an excuse not to mow cause it wasn't even gonna be hard !-- Then the mower got to beat me down like this !-- I be back at it tomorrow! -- Only 2 things can go wrong with a mower engine !-- It ain't getting gas or it ain't getting spark !--O.K. 3 things -- They can also be possessed by the devil and need to be kilt !-- I will do an exorcism of  the devil with some hot lead in a heartbeat ! -- Mower should work when U want it to !-- Tommorrow  Sunday right ? -- Post to do exorcisms on Sunday ? -- Cause I will release that demon !-- I got some 12 ga. redemption for it's a** !


----------



## 2RedEyes

I just received a gift of some harlequin seeds, my question is it too late to plant them outdoors in Northern California? 10 weeks should put harvest around the middle of October but days will be growing short. Will this be a waste of time and seeds?


----------



## ness

Good Morning OFC.  It's 5 am here on the east coast.  And, it's time to Wake and Bake.


----------



## ness

Kraven said:


> Got the press finished today...just waiting on 4 heaters for the plates and that will just take a sec to slide them in and start squishing. Peace


 
Very nice press, Kraven.  Happy Squishing.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Kraven

Harvest is all down and hanging, now the final trim and cure starts tomorrow. Today I up pot all my seed starts and clean up from the harvest. Hope everyone has a good day. Peace


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Ugh !-- Not move so well !


----------



## umbra

Nice job Kraven. Keef, coffee and caps


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> Nice job Kraven. Keef, coffee and caps



Thanks Umbra, how you doing this morning? 

Keef get some caps in ya man, maybe some cuvee' to get the day of to a winning start. Peace


----------



## Keef

Caps and coffee took the edge off !-- I'm do some pharming and mess with that mower later !-- It'll just hurt me more !-- Body says I have to wait !- I think some more coffee and a toke or 2 might be what I need !

Nice harvest Kraven !-- U always make me jealous !-- I do like that press !


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> Thanks Umbra, how you doing this morning?
> 
> Keef get some caps in ya man, maybe some cuvee' to get the day of to a winning start. Peace



So far it is good.


----------



## St_Nick

Good morning old farts.  I'm about to get seriously baked and go mow the weeds


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps. Dog days of summer... I think maybe the flowering stretch has hit. I need to go out there but missed my window.. too damn hot. Gave bud a haircut, life is good.


----------



## Keef

Hell hot here too !-- Keep trying to do stuff and still not getting anything done !-- 
Mid day burn ? -- 
See if I can get that mower to start this evening ?-- I am not allowed to do an exorcism on it !-- 
Scooter better work when it gets here !-- I ain't playing !-- I'm bout fed up with machines that don't work !
D.D. say if I kill that lawnmower the po-po will show up again and I don't want that !


----------



## Keef

It's  not that I care so much about killing a lawnmower cause last time I checked that ain't against the law !-- 
I just don't want them back out here !-- It was funny at the time but  I'm lucky I didn't go to jail !-- I got too much dank back there to be have the po-po over for a visit ! -- What we smoking here ?


----------



## Keef

My White Widow turns 4 years old next week !-- Looks like Waldo been there too !--He didn't miss many of my girls !--  He's  resting and revegging  !-- Little Bastid !-- I better at least get me some strong Black Berry Smoke ! 
Umbra the Temple -x- BPU sprouted !- 4 for 4 !-- Get me a girl this time !


----------



## umbra

awesome Keef


----------



## Keef

I got the base of that King Louie to reveg for me so in a few days I'll take a few cuts and let her bloom for me again !-- Didn't get much more than a taste when I sexed it !-- Did the same on BOC --#1-- That stick that was BOC #2 and showed some Cafe Mocha looks like it may reveg for me too !-- I've learned U don't even know what U got till it's been in a jar awhile !-- I have to keep these 2 BOC alive till some been in a jar awhile just to see which I will keep !-- I got an SR 91 and a couple lemons be sexing soon !


----------



## umbra

Keef, you got this down. Nick, your dilemma about what seeds to pop first. There were some purple kush autos, like 4. pop them so you have something as quickly as possible then pick something without worrying how long it will take.


----------



## Keef

I know U can't hear it but that's  the sound of a beech lawnmower running !-- and I didn't even have to use a hammer !


----------



## Keef

I pulled the spark plug out that mower and checked for spark which was there -- So I poured some gas in the spark plug hole and put the spark plug back in !-- She had the vapor lock !-- 2 pulls and it cranked right up !-- Now I gotta recover enough to push it !-- I got about half mowed but the body say stop or it will hurt me !-- I stop !-- Told D.D. that scooter was paid for in pain !

Nick -- U better listen to Umbra cause my advice would be to plant some of everything !--and that's  why I got so many varieties !--


----------



## Keef

I know I don't grow big plants but bloom will be full again in 2 weeks and I be back to weekly harvest !-- When bloom is full I plan to come up a little on plants size but I get by !-- My nutes and lights work well enough as long as I can keep the bugs away--  I do got this Umbra ! 

View attachment 20170730_165614-1.jpg


View attachment 20170730_165510-1.jpg


View attachment 20170730_164817-1.jpg


View attachment 20170730_164846-1.jpg


View attachment 20170730_164859-1.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes

Glad you got that mower goin Keef, take it easy with that thing!


----------



## ness

Morning peeps.  Keef healthy looking bud porn you got there.  Here is Strawberry Dacoir at 23 days 

View attachment 101_0864.jpg


----------



## ness

Sd 

View attachment 101_0866.jpg


----------



## Kraven

She is looking good ness, great job!


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Weed needs to be smoked !-- Wake and Bake !-- Let's  do this day !-- 
Ness looks like U doing it right !


----------



## giggy

morning folks. keef nice bud porn, ness they looking good. i'm fighting something on mine i'll try to get some pics. i'm gonna give em some epsom salt this evening when i feed. i hope it takes care of it.


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone


----------



## Keef

U up early Umbra !-- It's  only 8 am central --must still be dark out west !


----------



## umbra

sun's been up for a few.


----------



## giggy

morning umbra. 

kraven you got mail. 

keef i hope in a couple days i can show you what i am doing with them old lights, just got to have some aluminum angle.


----------



## umbra

I just read that California grew 8x more cannabis that it can consume. Prices are still dropping.


----------



## Keef

Cool Giggy !-- I'm glad they were of use to U !-- Better than them sitting around here in a box !-- That BBSL I got from U been all over my girls !-- When the seed are ready I send U some !-- Looks like I might get some from Mazar and Nightshade !-- Both those surprised me !-- I was disappointed that they didn't frost up like some my other stuff !-- When I got some in da pipe I realized plants don't have to be frosty to kick your a** !
Both them da bomb !


----------



## Keef

That's only because they can't get it out the state fast enough Umbra ! -- Things change around here even a little I might become a wholesale buyer !-- Depends on the market !-- I still got a ways to go before then !-- It's always been in the back of my mind to find a market that could handle all the weed the O.F.C. could throw at it at a good price  !-- Then I become a wholesaler !-- Don't really expect that to happen real soon if at all !-- I just want to pay the bills so D.D. don't have to nurse anymore !-- Anything over that is gravy !


----------



## ness

Afternoon OFC.  Thank You Kraven, Keef, giggy.  I'm sure trying.  Keef that is good to know about the frost on mj.  So, if frost doesn't show up on mj.  I will not worry as much about the B**.   Overcast day here again.  The plant seem to like it in the woods. They are thriving.  Oct. is just around the corner.:vap_bong__emoticon::bong2:


----------



## St_Nick

G'day peeps!  Umbra,  thats exactly what I had in mind.  I went through  those seeds you sent twice and even though I've never messed with autos I  figgered They would go quick.  Put 'em in a glass of water this  morning.  As to later, gonna have to give it some thought.

Guys, I  been hesitant to say anything but after I got ripped off, Umbra really  went above and beyond to get me back on track.  He sent me a bunch and I  do mean a bunch of different varieties and even sent some othr stuff to  help through the short term.  Not every day some stranger (for  practical intent, I been talking cannabis on here with him for years)  steps up and really makes a difference.  At least nobody ever did it for  me before.  Anyways,  thanks, you really made this  little more  bearable.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ness

I was wondering does any know how long bug spray is good for after  opening it (SNS)?  Mind is going on a year.  I use it once and AO:K with plants.  I was thinking on getting ladybugs, but than I started to worry about birds getting ladybug lava and hurting mj.  I think to much.


----------



## ness

Good Morning Rose, DD wishing us girls have a SYD. :48:


----------



## ness

Have a good day OFC.:bolt:


----------



## 2RedEyes

G'mornin ofc, hope y'all have a great day. Don't get too hot out there and smok'm when ya got'm....


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> G'day peeps!  Umbra,  thats exactly what I had in mind.  I went through  those seeds you sent twice and even though I've never messed with autos I  figgered They would go quick.  Put 'em in a glass of water this  morning.  As to later, gonna have to give it some thought.
> 
> Guys, I  been hesitant to say anything but after I got ripped off, Umbra really  went above and beyond to get me back on track.  He sent me a bunch and I  do mean a bunch of different varieties and even sent some othr stuff to  help through the short term.  Not every day some stranger (for  practical intent, I been talking cannabis on here with him for years)  steps up and really makes a difference.  At least nobody ever did it for  me before.  Anyways,  thanks, you really made this  little more  bearable.:vap-Bong_smoker:



I'm glad I was able to help.


----------



## Keef

Yes I had a nap !-- I'm old get over it !-- I'm still trying to recover !-- Got most the pharming done this morning !-- Got #7 of 8 bloom boxes filled and ready for plants !-- Rotation almost up and running and it's  about time !-- I need trim for caps !-- Hurts me to have to decarb perfectly good bud !-- It's  hell hot here again !-- Weather man said there was a chance of rain !-- Joker !-- Not even any green on the weather map !

Nick those Umbra Green Santa seed runs will give U a headache trying to decide what to start first !-- U find something tasty no doubt !

I hope Hippy gets things worked out !-- Kinda miss him !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesterday i smoked a bowl and drank 3 Bud Lights,,,and no AFIB. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Hopper maybe the A -fib was from something else or too much or even a combination of stuff ?


----------



## umbra

the Mooch was too much, lol


----------



## Keef

I wasn't gonna say anything Umbra ! -- Gotta be a new record !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper maybe the A -fib was from something else or too much or even a combination of stuff ?



Could be Keef. I know i was under alot of stress at the time it happened.
By the way was it you who told me the that the veins from my legs they used to do my bypass were bigger then the ones they bypassed?


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> the Mooch was too much, lol



Agreed.


----------



## Keef

Yep Hopper that was me !-- Assisted with way too many C.A.B.G. ( coronary artery bypass graft )-- The veins they take from your leg is bigger but It's like having a big piece of pipe in the middle of a small piece !-- Only so much blood can get thru at a time -- There's a problem with the graft  wanting to close up at either end sometimes -- U using a piece of vein to the job of an artery !-- Talk to your Doctor Cuz !-- Sounds like an electrical problem in the heart !-- Did they have to shock U to get the heart beat to stabilize?  -- In A- fib the small chambers of your heart are not beating in sequence with the rest of the heart !-- More of just quivering instead of beating ! -- Sometimes we have to shock the heart kinda like pushing a reset button !


----------



## Keef

My lawn mower got 146 cc engine -- The scooter gonna have 150 cc. Engine --Shame the parts won't swap out !--


----------



## WeedHopper

No they didnt have to. Everything went back to normal on its on.  Hasnt happened like that since i got on the Matroponol. Very small dose. I just get a little bump every once in awhile .My heart dont speed up or nothing. Just kinda of a guick sharp bump. Hard to explain. But no flutter with any heart racing or nothing. Use to get these little flutters sometimes, very weird feeling. But only once did it flutter and my heart started racing. But again i was under a tremendous amount of stress at the time. Sure good to talk to someone that knows something about this crap. Whats weird is it never seems to happen while im working,,mostly just setting still when those bumps happen. Sometimes it just a quick sharp pain, and i mean quick. Hate them basterds,  but much better then the racing heart crap. Lol
A friend who had the CABG said his Doc told him them quick sharp pains were probably a nerve. Its like an electric shock. Scares the crap outta me. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper it would be real hard to know what the sharp pains are unless U were hooked up to a monitor when it happened !-- Stress can kill U !-- U gotta start finding ways to eliminate stress !-- 
A bypass is just what it says it is !-- A heart vessel gets block or mostly blocked by plac and the part of the heart that vessel was feeding can begin to die !-- So we run a piece of vein from the vessel where the blood comes out the heart and run a line down passed the narrowing heart vessel !-- By passing the narrow piece !-- Some time we would take that one vein and by pass several narrow places just going from one to another with the same vein  !-- Painless operation if U helping !-- Use a power saw to cut down the middle of the breast bone then put a jack in to open it up enough to work !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Mine was a triple bypass. I messed my arteries up with all the chemicals when i was in the Outlaws. Hell,,my Cholesterol was only 179 when i had my heart attack. I believe mine was due to abuse not high cholesterol. I was an idiot. I have changed my whole life since the CABG. I hope it holds up.
By the way,,thanks Keef for taking the time to talk to me about this. Believe me it helps.


----------



## Keef

No problem Hopper !-- I'm not doing anything today anyway !-- If I don't take the time to just stop till the inflammation around the nerve root in my neck settles down things will get bad !-- It doesn't even have to be over use !-- Stress can set it off !-- My face just gets aggravated everytime the weather changes sometimes worse than others !-- Anyway -- Chemicals may have had something to do with it but that cholesterol build up is 2 things -- diet and heredity !-- U need regular mild exercise and a good diet and a stress free life (as stress free as it can be ) !


----------



## umbra

I didn't have a by pass, a had a stent instead. My cholesterol was 378 but the HDL was 7. They told me it had to be heredity with an HDL that low. I honestly don't know enough about my father and his family's history with heart disease. My mother's side shows nothing with CAD just cancer. So after being off my meds for cholesterol and high blood pressure for a while now I had blood work done and it looked really good. I did change my diet and exercise. But 164 and 34 is a vast improvement.


----------



## Keef

Before my fall D.D. and I were both in nursing school and getting close to the end !-- I had always been able to take care of myself !-- I always been cocky and was very good at what I did !-- Then the fall and I couldn't even trust my own mind !-- I had to decide if I could swallow my pride and let my wife support me or do what most would do and bite a bullet !-- I sucked on my pistol but never could get the job done !-- So this is my life !-- Things are much better now that I'm only taking cannabis instead of the morphine and heavy muscle relaxers and anti psychotics!-- The brain works again !-- I try to make the best of the way things are !-- I coulda died or paralyzed !--I get by !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef said:


> Before my fall D.D. and I were both in nursing school and getting close to the end !-- I had always been able to take care of myself !-- I always been cocky and was very good at what I did !-- Then the fall and I couldn't even trust my own mind !-- I had to decide if I could swallow my pride and let my wife support me or do what most would do and bite a bullet !-- I sucked on my pistol but never could get the job done !-- So this is my life !-- Things are much better now that I'm only taking cannabis instead of the morphine and heavy muscle relaxers and anti psychotics!-- The brain works again !-- I try to make the best of the way things are !-- I coulda died or paralyzed !--I get by !



Glad you stuck around Keef! I won't pretend to know what you went thru but all the same, I'm glad your here. You too Hopper!


----------



## Keef

Thanks Red Eyes !-- D.D. has taken care of me a long time and I want my turn !-- About the only skill I got left that's  worth a flip is that I can grow weed !-- So I'm waiting and hoping for the end of prohibition here or even some wiggle room !-- I keep asking D.D.-- Now ?-- She say not yet !-- I have to get the grow hidden and secure the way the army taught me !-- Right now I got my 8 bloom boxes fed by 3 boxes in veg !-- I been living off what we had put up after my nephew cleaned me out !-- Take 2 full months to set up a 8 part rotation but once she full it starts coming out of bloom every week with these 60 day finishers !-- I be glad when I'm putting it in a jar instead of taking it out !-- I got me a press of sorts so I plan to start putting up oil until the end of prohibition !-- The law doesn't prevent me from moving some now !-- D.D. does !-- For now !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Just be safe and stealthy....


----------



## Keef

I did a test once about having some west coast weed !-- Medical people be liking some Nurse Larry !-- Shame I couldn't get anymore !-- If they knew I was gonna be putting the Nurse in an e-cig cartridge they would be beating down my door !-- They can't know nothing !


----------



## Keef

Red Eyes I live on a smuggling route they don't so much look for growers !-- D.D. make me be careful !-- I live at the beach -at night I can sit out back and listen to the surf !-- It's a resort area and everytime the beach gets crowded I think of all the peeps over there that would love some of my weed !-- It gets tempting but I know they got that task force -- They bust someone with something other than Mexican  brick weed it goes to the task force who trace it back to the source !-- I don't want to be traced back to !-- I am allergic to jail !


----------



## Keef

I also getting old and I'm not sure I could take another one of those complimentary beat downs that comes with getting caught !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep thats sounds much better Umbra. I remember before i stopped taking a Statin it git to 90. I couldn't remember **** and my muscles went to hell. I got off the Statin and that all went away.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, i like getting caught up in here. 

WH, my 26 year old trainer has afib. She is going for the heart ablation next. I have another friend that had the ablation and was great for 30 years and just had another one. It doesn't sound fun but it is good to know people go on and in both cases they were athletes.   I am glad the pot didn't cause any thing with your heart. Stress can kill ya I am pretty sure, or make ya kill people, and that doesn't work for me.

Keef you got that lawn mowed ? Lol

One of my best buddies in high school just left. when she got here this morning i was hauling wood chips that i had used a snow shovel to put in the wheel barrow. I was a mess and here she is. She is the lady that introduced me to bud. we smoked and laughed. She thought me making lunch would be better than going out..  It is going to 108 on Wednesday... gotta figure out to help out the plants.  Going to spread the wood chips over the plants for heat help.  I got them fed this morning... Bud has another week on the walker...


----------



## Keef

Told ya I wasn't doing nothing today but hanging out with ya'll !-- I have always had an addictive personality and when I fell the doctors were asking me what would help and I knew the names of all the good stuff !-- 
Me and morphine along with what ever was the flavor of the day ? --We was almost bullet proof !--I often wonder how I survived ? --  I got into trouble sometimes !-- Plus the drinking !-- When I used to drink --I drank for the bottom of the bottle !-- Now I just make liqour I don't drink !-- It never turns out well and I have bad hang overs !-- So weed is my drug of choice and my medicine !-- So should I go finish cutting the back yard ? -- I drag the mower around with my good arm !


----------



## Keef

I got that esp stuff Rose !-- I knew U was gonna ask ! -- No I ain't finished with the yard !


----------



## Rosebud

No hurry, when is DD home?


----------



## Keef

Wednesday evening D.D. be home !-- I got this ! --I went out to take a look and the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak !-- Weeds were high out there !-- It was a nice yard when we bought the place got a sprinkler system and all !-- Only thing is we stay under a water use advisory most of the time !-- I finally just shut it off !-- The weeds do well enough !-- Especially the sticker burrs !-- It 's not a big yard but I been digging up stickers plants as I mow !-- My puppies come limping in and I have to cut them out and usually get bit !-- I'm trying to get rid of them !


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks for your help Keef. Im gonna call ya Doc Keef. Yehaaaaaaa
Hey Rose,,i just smoked a bowl and im drinking my 2nd Cold Bud Light. No AFIB,, ,because im not stressed. Lol

Damnt Kerf i wished i was on that Beach.


----------



## Keef

No U don't Hopper !-- 105 heat index and U can almost touch the sun !-- Even the water is 90 degrees !-- In the A/C is where it's at !-- Going in and out the O.R. and stuff I got called Doc enough I started answering to it !-- I also took them EMT classes so I worked the ER some times too !-- I really wanted to drive that ambulance and they really didn't want me to !-- I usually ended up in the thick of whatever happened !
E.R. Nurse used to tell me if you'll go give that guy over there a shot and help me get caught up before U leave--- I give U this bottle of demeral !-- Where U want me to start ?


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> No hurry, when is DD home?



Ok, you made me spit my coffee out.


----------



## ness

Evening OFC.  Hopper, I'm glad you are figuring things out.  Keef, I just wish your pain would go away.  Let's hit this bong.:bong2:

This is NL4.  All of the plants are pail green.  Time for a feeding.  As, soon, as they dry out they'll get feed. 

View attachment 101_0824 (800x450).jpg


----------



## ness

opp's wrong picture.  I'll try again. 

View attachment 101_0867.jpg


----------



## Keef

Ness new growth will be light green than older leaves !-- At least that's what I see !-- but I never feed or water !-- No guessing I just put the same stuff in the same amount of water and keep enough water in a box to make sure the pump is underwater !-- I check water levels once a week unless something doesn't look right !


----------



## ness

Put a bird bath out in the woods.  As, soon, as the bird get use to it, I will enjoy watching them.  There is humming birds coming around to there feeding spot.  They are so small.  I also have a bird feeder out, but the birds are not interested in it.  I think it is because they are eating bugs.  Come this fall I bet they will eat.


----------



## ness

Humm, I'll have to look at the bottom leafs more carefully next time I'm out checking.  I just feed them Sat.  Thank You keef for telling me that.  I sure do not want to kill them.  At least they look happy for now.  The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## ness

Have a good Evening OFC.  Time for a Hit.  Good night:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Good night Ness !-- I need to rustle up a bite to eat !-- Take some more caps !-- Been watching Supergirl! -- I watch Green Arrow too !
Like grown up comic books !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef, I had no lawn at my house, just gravel. I miss having a lawn so decided to put one in. It's small 11'x20'. Also it's not done yet, I been working it for the last month or so. Removed the gravel cut down some ancient hedges and hauled them out, a couple of trees as well. This lawn is so small, it doesn't require a motor on the mower. I got one'a those old fashioned push mowers and the wife says she's gonna do it, we'll see....
Here's a pic of it and my current pot garden. 

View attachment IMG_1241.JPG


----------



## Keef

Red Eyes mine is maybe 3 times that size ? --Maybe !-- My pot farm is in the house bloom in the master bedroom and veg is in a walk in closet off the master bathroom !-- We got a 3 bedroom house and there's  only the 2 of us !-- D.D. always been a weekend night Nurse but she took a job 3 1/2 hours away so we got her a cheap apartment !-- She's in Austin about 3 weeks out the month --The pay was just too good to pass up and it also gives her deniablity !-- I get in trouble with the grow ? --We separated cause I'm crazy and she don't know what I'm doing down here !-- She should be able to spend every third week or so here !-- I'm looking for a place about half way between here and there to set up the Stoner Ranch !-- Top Secret grow site on about 10 acres !-- I want someplace with a place to land a little plane !-- They say if U can fly a helicopter U can fly anything! -- Army taught me to fly too !-- I got about 100 hours pilot time and a promise to myself I would fly again one day !--


----------



## 2RedEyes

They got this opioid problem , but they talk about going after pot. It seems though that legal pot may actually help people with this problem. Why can't they come to understand and accept that.


----------



## Keef

That is beyond my understanding Cuz !-- I know personally about the use of cannabis for pain and even mental issues !-- I been smoking since 1973 but when I started eating it was when I found out how good it was !-- I believe all use of cannabis is medicinal !-- Someone gets off work and burns one just to relax that's  medical in my book !-- There's  so many people around here could use it but they no one even know how to use it but me !-- I learned here !


----------



## 2RedEyes

I took my 1st toke in 1968 and stopped smoking some years later while I raised my(of course I had a toke now and then when ever it was convenient but you know how employers were/are) family and now that I have retired I find that I enjoy smoking pot and it does help with my aches and pains. I find that quite a number of my senior neighbors here also partake. Especially now that it has a somewhat legal status in California. I'm rooting for legal in all 51 plus...


----------



## Keef

I never stopped smoking !-- Had to learn to beat the drug screens but being medical field U learned stuff !
When I was on morphine the pain control doc would pull a surprise drug screen on me twice a year at least !-- I was supposed to have morphine in my system and nothing else !-- I smoke a joint on the way to the doctor !-- Got busted at the end for having clean pee !-- Old stoner grabbed the wrong pee !-- It was time to get off it and I knew it may have been subconscious I don't know !-- Withdrawals almost kilt me !-- Now I grow my own meds and I'm doing O.K. !-- I take my cannacaps 3 times a day !-- The pipe is always within reach so it's  just a way of life for me !-- 
We about to file for my SS !-- That will probably be the monthly payment on the Stoner Ranch !-- Except for the shattered face and bulged disc in my neck --For 61 --I'm healthy enough !-- Quit smoking cogs several years ago and go an e-cig habit now !-- I need my caffeine --nicotine and weed !


----------



## Keef

Keef's aero veggie garden !-- peppers --Tomatos --Basil --oregano -- thyme  --It can't go on like this but I'm not sure what to do next ! 

View attachment 20170731_212628-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

The basil and other herbs I got off the store shelf and cloned them !-- They all rooted just fine !


----------



## umbra

Hempcon is this weekend


----------



## 2RedEyes

Wish I could help you with what's next Keef, but I can only grow in dirt and even then my abilities are questionable... I do wish you the best of luck with all yer herbs though!!!


----------



## Kraven

You going to hempcon this year Umbra ?


----------



## giggy

morning everybody. nice cool morning here, we supposed to hit the upper 80's and pretty dry for a change. hope everybody has a great day. rosebud i bet bud is ready to give up that walker.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I slept in !-- Got some caps in my belly --Having some coffee --Pipe is full !-- Let's  do this thing !-- Only gonna hit 100 today !-- U know I'm be all out in that heat ?


----------



## yarddog

nice cool and dry here to giggy. wow it is amazing outside.   i worked in the sun yesterday, and today just because the weather is so nice.      
I need to snap a pic of my tomato's. i have five roma tomato's vegging, about a foot high. its time to re-pot them and see if i can grow a few maters in the corner of my veg closet. if they do not work, i will try a smaller cherry variety.


----------



## umbra

Kraven said:


> You going to hempcon this year Umbra ?



Last year I went with NCH and some of his partners. He invited me to his booth this year. I will have to go by myself. My son is working. It is also where I was given the Valentine seeds and saw the 99.7% pure THC crystals, lol. So yes I am going. I did see a valentine ( 20:1)crossed with Rainmaker (10:1) available, but I have been looking for SusieQ (50:1). I think my best bet is at Hempcon.


----------



## Keef

I might live !-- We doing it together Dog !-- They told me U got to pollinate the Tomatos by hand since we got no pollinators in da house !-- I got some yellow cherry Tomatos !-- That Basil just plum outta control !
I thought I would grow some fresh herbs and veggies on the fringes of my MJ grow !-- I also got some bell pepper and some little peppers called Sweet Bites ! 

Red Eyes -- U got questions about growing someone here got the answer !-- I just fell into water farming !-- Got them dam Dog Pecker Knats in my dirt !-- D.D. bought me an aero cloner !-- I cut the tops off my plants  put them in the cloner and throw out my dirt !-- The plants rooted so I asked around about water nutes and added them !-- The plants loved it so I copied that cloner on a larger scale and Dat's how I grow !

Kraven --I hate U !-- U always be making me jealous !-- Maybe next year I go too !

Umbra I want a moon rock !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Good morning old folks! They say 103 today but cooling as the week unfolds. My back has had me down the last week or so but I got *hi* to do. I'm just gonna get it done slowly.


----------



## Keef

I'm need a high CBD plant one day !-- My caps help me get around so I know I can make even better meds with more CBDs -- If it helps me it will help others !-- I got some work to do today before D.D. make it home !- - I want to move the grow but we want to keep the beach house !-- I ripped up the carpet and I needs to put in some hard wood floors and paint inside and out !--


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning from sweating, pot soil soaked, wilting rosebud.

2RE, your new lawn is going to be adorable.

Umbra, could you keep me in mind when you see  those kind of cbd's? Although i think i have a pretty good herd of them except the Valentines that are NO GENDER.  Holy crap, the other plants are starting the pre-flower stretch and those three no gender valentines just taunt me... lol, i sound like keef. 

so i just spread some bark on the garden. going to be 102 today... heading for hot as heck tomorrow. 
Giggy, i am sure bud is ready to be off his walker. Soon i hope. please.


----------



## Keef

Rose it seems to me that seed plants take forever to show sex !-- My clones jump right into bloom and seed plants will sit there sometimes for 2 weeks showing  nothing !-- 
I think I got my 6 plants lined  up for bloom !-- Might even move them to bloom today !-- I got 2 Mazar -- 1 - Widow -- 1--Snow Desiel and the revegged base of a King Louie 13th and the base from BOC #2 --I got my cuts from those 2 girls but I had to work for them !-- Next week bloom be full again !-- Be time to get busy soon !-- I be glad to have trim to make caps out of again in stead of bud -- I gotta have the caps or I'm mostly crippled up !


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> Good morning from sweating, pot soil soaked, wilting rosebud.
> 
> 2RE, your new lawn is going to be adorable.
> 
> Umbra, could you keep me in mind when you see those kind of cbd's? Although i think i have a pretty good herd of them except the Valentines that are NO GENDER. Holy crap, the other plants are starting the pre-flower stretch and those three no gender valentines just taunt me... lol, i sound like keef.
> 
> so i just spread some bark on the garden. going to be 102 today... heading for hot as heck tomorrow.
> Giggy, i am sure bud is ready to be off his walker. Soon i hope. please.


 I always do. There is a company I'm checking on...MedTree. They are doing some incredible cbd strains.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I'm feeling a little overwhelmed with all these crosses from the BBSL !-- Like U said -- When U breed a poly to a poly U gonna have a lot of diversity !-- There's  maybe a dozen crosses !- When they have aged and I can germ them -- Getting a girl don't mean I found the best girl !-- This gonna get real complicated !
I want a fine blackberry out the deal but for the rest it's like fishing -- I don't know what I'm after I just think I'll know it when I find it !-- juggling 3-4 girls from each variety?  --I don't want to even think about it !-- Right now I got 2 phenos of Purple Haze and 2 BOC girls to keep ID ed !--


----------



## yarddog

i have three harley-tsu that have been vegging for at least 10 weeks now. still no sex.


----------



## Keef

What up Dog ? -- No trash trucks today I hope ?  

Ya'll gonna have to talk to me more about these autos !-- Ain't no secret that I think autos are an abomination and should be wiped from the face of the earth but I'm open to arguments to the contrary! 
Roderalis  (?) -- I just believe if U breed a racehorse to a plow horse what U get is NOT a racehorse anymore !-- To me the only attribute of autos is they bloom under 18/6 or 24/7 when it is ready !-- I feel I am perfectly capable of changing the light schedule when I want !-- And I can't clone them so I got no use for them !-- Can anyone change my mind ?


----------



## umbra

there is no reason anyone would argue this point. Autos have a niche. They are not for everyone. However, someone confined to a wheelchair or limited mobility might find an auto a good way to grow some medicine without all the hassle of full grown plants or cuts


----------



## Keef

I guess I can see that Umbra !-- Just because they not for me don't mean there's  not a place for them !

Hey this the little bastid that got loose amongst my girls !-- Waldo is beat up and tired like me but he'll reveg for me and be ready to do it again if I wish !-- I cut about 6 inch off that one limb to get him to reveg faster ! 

View attachment 20170801_115214-1.jpg


----------



## umbra

BoC from Dec 2013 BOTM 

View attachment BoC.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes

I kinda like the idea of an auto... I can plant them outside and let them do their thing and possibly get 3 harvest cycles in a single summer whereas if I plant a photo period outside, it's gonna take all summer till harvest unless I play some tricks on it. Granted I have no experience with this cuz this is my first auto, but in theory.....We'll see
Sure I could just plant more photo period plants but I don't have the space. I'll do those indoors in the winter cuz it's pretty easy to just flip the clock.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Umbra, that is a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## Keef

Umbra Is da man Red Eyes !-- I can't grow outside cause I don't want to go to jail !-- Maybe one day ? -- I used to grow some weed outside back in the day but looking back I didn't know what I was doing !-- When U get ready to grow inside we got that covered !-- I grow aero under LEDs but other peeps do it different !-- I just run a continuous rotation with 2 grow areas-- veg and bloom - I clone from clones -- I run midgets by flipping tiny plants to bloom !-- What I do is unconventional but it works for me !-- I can maintain about 2 dozen varieties in a couple square meters !-- I figure when my time comes I can let my girls run wild !
Speaking of wild -- When I get my scooter I need to go check and see what became of my "Wild Patch" -- Weed shouldn't grow around here but I found a place it might !-- If it lived and thrived I might have to report it to the po-po come fall if they can't find it-- We can't be having that kind of stuff around here !-- It is against the law  !-- Come on guys it is right out there just look !-- I just know there's  a big a** B.B.King waving in the breeze !
I got 2 of them BOC girls one smells of Cafe Mocha but once they in the jar awhile things change so I gotta hang on to both till I figure out which to keep !-- One or Umbra's  Golden Ticket -x- BOC just showed her sex this morning with that white "V" held high !-- Now which of the 2 do I Keep ?


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> BoC from Dec 2013 BOTM



Dam nice Umbra I wonder what 4u2 is up to these days I miss seeing his grows he always had something crazy on the go :48:


----------



## Keef

Yo Bud -- My one and only Strawberry from your pollen on Umbra's Strawberry is being sexed !-- I think it is a girl but not sure yet !-- I also see I got a purple strawberry seed that germed -- That would be your Strawberry on Rose's Purple Haze !-- I tried 4 seed but only one has germed !


----------



## Kraven

2RedEyes said:


> I kinda like the idea of an auto... I can plant them outside and let them do their thing and possibly get 3 harvest cycles in a single summer whereas if I plant a photo period outside, it's gonna take all summer till harvest unless I play some tricks on it. Granted I have no experience with this cuz this is my first auto, but in theory.....We'll see
> Sure I could just plant more photo period plants but I don't have the space. I'll do those indoors in the winter cuz it's pretty easy to just flip the clock.




If you start in the spring and plant 2 every 2 weeks you can start harvesting mid summer and keep it up till late fall.....just sayin'


----------



## Keef

Kraven I see that tropical storm missed U !-- I think that high gonna sit across the south all thru hurricane season !-- Push them all out the Gulf and into the Atlantic ? -- I know we haven't hardly any rain since spring !-- How goes the press ? --When U get your blocks back ? -- I don't always say anything but U gotta know I'm watch closely ?
I got sheet to do but having trouble doing it !-- I'll do what I can ! -- I need to take some cuts ! -- Maybe some more coffee and another toke or 2 then be real ?


----------



## Keef

I got 2 bird dogs that miss the point or maybe I do !-- Instead of going out the doggie door and make a stealth run at the birds they just get in the window and raise hell !- Must be too hot to go outside and chase birds ? -- The dogs all my best buddies till D.D. come home then they will guard her from me !-- They need to go to school or something and learn some tricks or something !-- Jet he thinks his name is NO JET or Jet No !-- He don't listen ! -- He do what he want !-- Little bud thief gonna get a bath and groomed Friday !
Bathing him is like bathing a chainsaw !-- I will pay people to do it I been bit up enough !-- I'll ask the groomer if he behaved himself and she'll say yes and we'll both know she lying !--


----------



## umbra

Budlight said:


> Dam nice Umbra I wonder what 4u2 is up to these days I miss seeing his grows he always had something crazy on the go :48:



He's over at firestax and MC


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Yo Bud -- My one and only Strawberry from your pollen on Umbra's Strawberry is being sexed !-- I think it is a girl but not sure yet !-- I also see I got a purple strawberry seed that germed -- That would be your Strawberry on Rose's Purple Haze !-- I tried 4 seed but only one has germed !



  Purple strawberries sounds good if you want I can send you some of my mad scientist cheesecake  pollen to play with  this is what he is .
father: girl scout candy(alien rock candy x girl scout cookies) mother: confidential cheese(la confidential x exodus cheese) indica/sativa: 80 %indica/20% sativa flowering time:56-63


----------



## Keef

Nope Bud !-- Thanks but I swore off pollen for awhile ! -- U know what though ? -- Giggy might want some ?-
Not sure what he's doing or if it will work for him but I got too much stuff to sort out before I get near anymore pollen !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Nope Bud !-- Thanks but I swore off pollen for awhile ! -- U know what though ? -- Giggy might want some ?-
> Not sure what he's doing or if it will work for him but I got too much stuff to sort out before I get near anymore pollen !



LoL  all good man just figured I'd ask you just need to be more careful with it


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Bud !-- Fans and pollen is not good !--I got no business breeding anyway !--It's  not all a waste I'll put me some seed someplace they can't be found just in case something happens !--  Should be some keepers  amongst this ---mess I got--I hope !-- I just gotta find them !


----------



## 2RedEyes

Kraven said:


> If you start in the spring and plant 2 every 2 weeks you can start harvesting mid summer and keep it up till late fall.....just sayin'



Thanks Kraven, I got a late start this year but that will be the plan come next spring. This year I'm hoping to get one more outdoor cycle but my seeds will only arrive tomorrow, I'll give one more outdoor auto grow a try. Then I'll fire up the indoor box for the winter...


----------



## WoodHippy

Evening OFC, crawled out from under the rock. Hope all  are doing well. Flipped the Outdoor girls in the tent last night. Got them all tied down. Waiting for the stretch. Better remember to water them.


----------



## Keef

Hippy in da house !-- Been worried bout U Cuz !-- Hope all is as well as can be ?


----------



## Kraven

Fixinta crack this Hippy Slayer bud up and take my evening meds....anyone needs to be medicated form up on the left.


----------



## WoodHippy

I will be alright. Got to remember them plants are in dirt. Need water to. I will look again later. But it looks like I got 1 Girl and 1 Boy of the SR91.  Giggy I am Still trying to catch Pollen. Did I ever say my Neighbor That caught my house on fire 8 years ago. Grows lots outside. My boys are less than 1000 feet from his.


----------



## Keef

Let them boys Bloom Hippy !

I see Fox news getting sued along with the President for putting out fake news about that DNC guy that got murdered  !-- I be glad when we have a functioning government again ! --Ain't nothing getting done !


----------



## umbra

Too bad its not auto hermi pollen....spit


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope,,,i aint bitten Keef. Im drinking a cold beer smoking a sweet bowl of green. No stress
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Finished mowing !-- It's  the big one Elizabeth !-- I am too old for this sheet !

Hopper --I wasn't fishing or trying to start something I was just commenting on the sad state of government !-- That could be argued by either party !-- And I am neither party !-- I'm down with whoever will legalize weed !-- I ain't seeing a lot of hope with these guys !


----------



## Keef

Besides Hopper U ain't no fun anyway !-- U say --yeah!-yeah give me another toke !-- Robert R now I can get a rise out of !-- He hide then when I say something political he jump out and say Boo !-- I get a kick outta that guy !-- but this time I was just commenting on the state of the country in general !


----------



## Keef

Auto hermie pollen ? -- Umbra that is just nasty !-- U should be ashamed talking like that !


----------



## WoodHippy

Umbra I am re-vegging your GDP X BPU. It is Stellar. I had 4 One Hitters at Lunch today. Was Stoned for 2 to 2 1/2 Hrs. So Much better after a good cure.  I think it will still get better. Give it a week or 2


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef I thought the Auto Hermi pollen was Funny. He still mad Cause His Insurance is still double.


----------



## Keef

U know U right about that GDP-x- BPU Hippy !-- Yes it does get better with some age !-- Great smoke no doubt !--I consider her a very classy girl !-- She's real smooth got great flavor and don't make U cough real bad-- Unless U take a vacuum  cleaner hit then she will hit U back !---- She clones good and grows well !--


----------



## umbra

I have a couple going right now as well.


----------



## WoodHippy

She does grow Easy. I left 12 popcorn buds to re veg. Not taking any chances.


----------



## Keef

Reveg her -- Get your cuts there will be plenty -- then run her again !-- I did that 3 times once !-- Base started to get all knarly so I just kept some cuts and let her go !


----------



## giggy

Budlight said:


> LoL  all good man just figured I'd ask you just need to be more careful with it



Bud i could use some if you don't mind.


----------



## Keef

Bud hook ole Giggy up with some that Canadian pollen !-- Seems to work O.K. in Texas !

Couple of my revegs -- They gonna give me my cuts now !-- That's  2 more out the House of Umbra !--BOC and King Louie ! 

View attachment 20170801_200000-1.jpg


View attachment 20170801_200025-1.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

FUCC : FU Cancer Corvette

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA5ddKNR6Wk

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Holy crap joe, you got torque!  Come pick me up please.


----------



## Budlight

giggy said:


> Bud i could use some if you don't mind.



 Shoot me an address I'm heading to the post office in the next day or so so I can get it out to you right away


----------



## Budlight

Dammmmm Jo  she sounds nice just the right amount of lump  beautiful car man  definitely  something to be proud of  :48:


----------



## Keef

Joe how much weight U think she could haul ? -- I mean if I wanted to get something like from here to there ??? - Anyway when can I have it for the weekend ? --I'll bring it back with a tank full of gas !-- I do like a fast car that can turn right !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Besides Hopper U ain't no fun anyway !-- U say --yeah!-yeah give me another toke !-- Robert R now I can get a rise out of !-- He hide then when I say something political he jump out and say Boo !-- I get a kick outta that guy !-- but this time I was just commenting on the state of the country in general !


Yeah,,,im bout to drink some coffee . No news,,im watching Lucy,,lol. She funny.
Who the hell is Robert R?
Like his first name. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake time !

Hopper U should keep up with the news !-- Cory Booker -- Not sure if he is a senator or representative ?-- He introduced a bill in Congress to end national prohibition !-- Now I gotta keep up with what they do with it !-- May never make to a vote !-- At least someone tried !


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy hump day.

joe she sounds good.

bud pm sent.


----------



## giggy

Keef said:


> Bud hook ole Giggy up with some that Canadian pollen !-- Seems to work O.K. in Texas !
> 
> Couple of my revegs -- They gonna give me my cuts now !-- That's  2 more out the House of Umbra !--BOC and King Louie !


keef i'm gonna try to reveg the g13 but not sure how they will do, i believe i stressed them bad keeping them in veg over a year. we will see.


----------



## Keef

Giggy the plant don't know how old it is !-- If U left some green on it might reveg !-- Wish I would have thought about U I would have collected some pollen for U !-- I hope Bud will hook U up !-- 
D.D. on her way home !-- Don't be in the way she a wild woman !--


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Morning O.F.C. !-- Wake and Bake time !
> 
> Hopper U should keep up with the news !-- Cory Booker -- Not sure if he is a senator or representative ?-- He introduced a bill in Congress to end national prohibition !-- Now I gotta keep up with what they do with it !-- May never make to a vote !-- At least someone tried !


I know who Cory Booker is,,just never heard of Robert R.


----------



## Keef

Giggy -- Now something like this be a real challenge to reveg !-- That's  my BOC with the Cafe Mocha profile !-- I didn't get any cuttings because I didn't top it before sexing so she gonna make me work for them !-- May not look like much but I like my chances on getting it to reveg and give me some cuts ! 

View attachment 20170726_183109-1-1.jpg


----------



## giggy

keef you know i was trying to do a clone rotation, but never could clone the g13, everything else but it.


----------



## umbra

morning guys. some plants are more difficult to clone than others.


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- RR is a ultra conservative (apparently? ) --He like to jump me if I say something that could be political !--  He should pop up and introduce  himself !-- When the number of members online and the number of names listed is not the same ?  He and others (Pretty sure I know who it is --and U would be surprised )-- Don't want anyone to know they ghosting the place ! --Used to be Tech Admin was the only one to hide when he was inspecting his site !-- I went fishing to see who it was and RR took the bait !--


----------



## Keef

Hell yes Umbra some plants don't clone easy as others !- On them U just take a lot of cuttings ! -- Some gonna root ! -- If I'm planning on having 2 clones ? --I'll take 5-6 cuttings !-- Much rather have too many than not enough !-- Keep the Best !-- Leave the Rest !

I'm having problems getting an AK -48 to reveg !-- I moved it back to veg after sexing and it keeps blooming !-- It went straight up with no limbs !-- I've learned my lesson about topping before I sex !-- The consolation prize is that the tiny bud on top is loaded with seed fathered by the BBSL !-- I want a pure AK girl so she got to reveg !-- Soon as the seed are mature I'll top it and get it to reveg or kill it trying !-- I want those seed first !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper -- RR is a ultra conservative (apparently? ) --He like to jump me if I say something that could be political !--  He should pop up and introduce  himself !-- When the number of members online and the number of names listed is not the same ?  He and others (Pretty sure I know who it is --and U would be surprised )-- Don't want anyone to know they ghosting the place ! --Used to be Tech Admin was the only one to hide when he was inspecting his site !-- I went fishing to see who it was and RR took the bait !--



I know, who RR is,,,Robert Redford,, lol.
Sorry Bro i still havent seen this RR guy on here yet. I dont understand the Ghosting thing i guess. I pop in sometimes without sighing in,,but never gave it much thought. Course,,when i give ya crap i like you knowing its me. He he


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper I don't understand either !-- I can ghost without signing in why sign in then hide your identity ?-- I don't know !

Now this is pathetic !-- That is the only AK I got !-- I want those seed she Carrying but I want it to reveg and give me my cuttings !-- Do U think it can be done ?


----------



## Keef

Maybe I post the pic ? 

View attachment 20170802_090454-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh,,okay i get it.
 Me,,, i want peeps to know its me,,aint no fun the any other way. 
One of these days im gonna be growing again,,and its getting closer and closer. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

I was just reading an article that said coffee and cbd together is the ticket.


----------



## Keef

I know that's right Hopper !-- I look forward to the day U can grow again !-- We gonna hook U up with seed that grow monsters !-- I'm real excited about some these seed maturing on the vine !-- I'd share !-- Lots of fine stuff up in da O.F.C. ! --


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning 

Woo hoo wh gets to grow again.. sooner than later. awesome

Yes, lets hear if for Cory. I always did like him, now even more. good for him. I bet he is trying this before sessions can do what he wants to do.

I have been hanging out with my old gf from 50 years ago... really? yes.. we old. anyway, we had fun and i wish she would move up here form NM.  She knew bud before i did and it is fun to see them together.  
It is all days over 100 for a few days like 10.... please be ok plants.


----------



## umbra

Corey rocks and Christie sucks. You can tell I'm from the East Coast. Well that and if you ever talk to me, you know immediately. I think we have had 4 days under 100 this summer. Stuff to do before it gets hot.


----------



## Rosebud

Me too umbra, just went out and watered and the 108 has been reduced to 102 so that is really good. lol, i am serious.   You are way hotter than us. We have just been in the 90s most of the summer. Going to 104 in Seattle? that is bad. When it is 80 over there it is so much hotter than 80 here in the desert.  Poor people. not many have air conditioner. 

Keef, so glad you got that lawn mowed. 

Gotta go put make up on...taking my friend to breakfast.


----------



## ness

Morning OFC. Getting ready to check on the girls.  Why do you reveg?  And, do you have to?


----------



## 2RedEyes

Lots of days at or around 100 this summer but so far, none of those 110-115 days. We usually get a couple of those killers. I used to live in Redding, Ca. and that town being right at the top of our central valley, combined with the fact that there is way too much blacktop, makes it a real toaster town.
Well, fall will be coming soon...


----------



## Keef

Typical south Texas summer !-- High 90s /100 during the day and mid 80s at night !-- No rain but they keep promising and sometimes it gets cloudy and fakes me out !-- We in a drought !-- I'm 4 feet above sea level and because the water be nasty anyway I run it thru my Reverse Osmosis system !-- I know I can dig a shallow hole in my yard and hit water !-- I could pump it thru my RO system !-- I'll have water !-- PH of 8.5 coming out the tap with 280 ppms of what ?-- RO system make it like distilled water !


----------



## Keef

Ness -- About revegging ? -- I do it sometimes to get cuttings if I don't have any and want to keep the plant --I leave some green and put it back in 18/6 light and after a few weeks it start growing veg leaves and limbs for the taking !-- My White Widow is 4 years old this week !-- I been cloning from clones on that girl long time !-- Revegging is just another tool in the pot farming shed !-- I think if I was gonna grow a SCROG I would want to start with a reveg !--


----------



## Keef

Bud I installed it under the sink in the bathroom! -- Easy install and works off water pressure so no electric !--I think it cost me about $100 - All I have to do is replace the filter sometimes !! -- The water goes in at 8.5 pH and 280 ppms and comes out with a pH of 4.6 and ppms of 5 !-- The pH will stabilize in about 24 hours at about 6 !-- My system makes about a gallon every 15 minutes !-- Using RO water -- I don't do res changes in bloom !-- I run the same water with just topping it off for the full 2 months in bloom !-- I use Botonacare nutes and don't need to flush so I run it right up to harvest without res changes and flushing ! 

View attachment 20170802_102409.jpg


----------



## ness

Thank You, Budlight Keef.  Now, I understand, I been wondering for awhile.  Got to get ready for my adventure in the woods.  Just love sitting out and enjoying the peace and quite with the girls. Time for my Wake and Bake.  Got my coffee I'm all set.:bong2:


----------



## Keef

Sounds peaceful Ness !-- I'm forgetful sometimes and realize I don't have a cutting from a plant and the last one is in late bloom I'll reveg the base to get cuttings !-- For me it's  just about keeping a clone of a plant in bloom in veg !-- 
Somebody gonna get they scooter delivered tommorrow !-- I be popping wheelies and burning rubber in the sand in no time !


----------



## Keef

No body be riding my scooter either !--(except D.D.)--  Especially family !-- They'll steal your sheet !


----------



## WeedHopper

Been raining here since early this morning.  Nice and cool. I love it.
Thanks Keef,,i will definitely get wit you guys when im ready to start up my DWCs again. I got the perfect spot in my new Storage Rm. It will have a hidden wall with mirrors. Yehaaaaaaaa
Morning Rose. Bet your Garden is awesome. 
What up Ness,Bud,2redeyes,,and Umbra?


----------



## Keef

Hopper got a plan !-- Get down with your bad self !-- I got at least 18 varieties  and big bad Waldo got to at least a dozen !-- I got a mess to figure out but there is no lesser weed !-- Shoot Hopper U get ready to grow U can come down and pick U out some clones or seed !-- Clones will have bare roots and ready for DWC !


----------



## umbra

Hey Hopper, you know me...I'm up to no good


----------



## yarddog

What's up ofc?    Hopper, my hearts will flutter once if I get dehydrated.


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I installed it under the sink in the bathroom! -- Easy install and works off water pressure so no electric !--I think it cost me about $100 - All I have to do is replace the filter sometimes !! -- The water goes in at 8.5 pH and 280 ppms and comes out with a pH of 4.6 and ppms of 5 !-- The pH will stabilize in about 24 hours at about 6 !-- My system makes about a gallon every 15 minutes !-- Using RO water -- I don't do res changes in bloom !-- I run the same water with just topping it off for the full 2 months in bloom !-- I use Botonacare nutes and don't need to flush so I run it right up to harvest without res changes and flushing !



 I have those two white containers on the bottom left with the same bracket but I don't have the clear container on the right or the little ones where do I get the filters  and those little ones point me  in the right direction brother I really need help on this one  I wasted 50 bucks buying some filters on Amazon and they ended up being the wrong ones


----------



## Keef

Bud mine came with all those things !- Just like that !-- I bolted it in and hooked up water intake and exit and been using it ever since! -- I shouldn't know where to get parts a day pieces for it !-- D.D. almost home I ask her where she got it !--


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud mine came with all those things !- Just like that !-- I bolted it in and hooked up water intake and exit and been using it ever since! -- I shouldn't know where to get parts a day pieces for it !-- D.D. almost home I ask her where she got it !--



 Thanks buddy that would be awesome


----------



## Kraven

Bud Keef ....this is where I get all my water gear from, they have excellent customer service. They are very knowledgeable and friendly.


https://airwaterice.com/


----------



## umbra

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZAUE4R/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DNOFDHY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Hey Hopper, you know me...I'm up to no good



Trouble With a capital T......lol


----------



## Keef

O.K. bout to get D.D. tucked into bed !-- Roads are safe again !-- What did I miss ? -- I got to go check my Water !-- I use one those 35 gallon grow boxes like we use as a RO water tank since 1 gallon every 15 minutes takes awhile to run 35 gallons -- Anyway I got it sitting in the shower of the bathroom between veg and bloom !-- I have a tendency to forget it is running !-- A couple of over flows and U learn !-- Sitting in the shower over a drain ? --Problem solved !-- I use about 10 gallons a week to set up a new box in bloom -- About 10 gallons topping off the other boxes -- Then change my veg boxes?  -- I may need 25 gallons a week ? -- I can not afford to buy 25 gallons of distilled water a week ! -- I tried other filters and stuff but RO water I can make anywhere !-- I know my nutes work well enough as well as my lights so I should be able to do this anywhere if I could keep the same temps !


----------



## Keef

I tell U one thing I been having to smoke what I had put up for the 2 months it has taken me get this 8 part rotation set back up and I'm not liking taking weed outta jars faster than I put it in !-- Selection is shrinking !-- I be back to the weekly harvest in 2 weeks --I just opened a quart of B.B. King --This is nice !-- 
Hopper save a place when U set up a grow for some Black Snow !-- That would be Umbra's Snow Desiel with a Black Berry Snow Lotus Dad !-- U just can't know about the Snow Desiel unless you've smoked her  so I'm expecting great things by bringing more of that famed Snow Lotus back into it ! -- Might be Black Berry --might not !--Mom is a HEAVY producer and very potent !-- That BBSL post to make anything U breed it to better !-- Huh !--We'll see about that ? -- Umbra U think there is anyway to make the Snow Desiel  any better ?-- Tell me Wink -wink --nod -nod and I thought he was just being a smart a** ! -- Now that I smoked it? --I got nothing to add to What Umbra said !


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon Folks, Cold beer and a bowl. Off to check the grow. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Keef

Rose next month or the month after I'm gonna start entering that BOTM contest !-- Are U allowed only one entry per month ? -- I might not be able to make my mind up about what I want to enter !


----------



## WoodHippy

Just my Luck. Carbon filter will arrive This week. Will not get the Ducting till Next Week. Think I my try and germ some of those Skunky bean you sent me Keef.


----------



## Keef

Like taking a dead Skunk and beating another Skunk to death with it then letting them sit out in the sun to age ? --- Umbra that  scared me !--  I bounced those seed outta Texas first chance I got !-- Let me know how they turn out Hippy !--


----------



## 2RedEyes

Got these seeds in the mail today from a co-op in Oakland Ca, seems like a pretty good deal and it also seems like someone can't count... well I hope they grow into what they're supposed to be. 
Wish me luck. 

View attachment IMG_1259.JPG


----------



## WoodHippy

I am already running a Skunk/Diesel one now called BlueDawg. I am gonna to test these filters out.


----------



## WoodHippy

I count 22 Red looks like a great deal.


----------



## Keef

Some old stoner musta counted out that pack Hippy !-- I can see it now --123- 12345 -5 -7 -9-10  --done !--Are those the high CBD Rose used to grow ?


----------



## 2RedEyes

Seems like the same name, harlequin used to be clone only but now they got seeds so we'll see what we get. Supposed to have a cbd/the ratio of 5:2.
My wife has chronic back pain that the doc calls fibromyalgia. The wife says that's a term they use when they have no clue what you really have.... anyway, hears to hoping it helps!


----------



## Rosebud

Keef, thank you for reminding me about the botm...sheesh.. a mind is a terrible thing to waste. 
Yes, harelquin has been clone only for years now i guess someone reversed or something? 
2RE, i will have ya covered on cbd's i sure hope. I have some amazing plants out there. 
I better go do the botm... my old friend and i had fun.


----------



## ness

Good Evening Folks.  All the girls are settle in for the night.  There happy.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good ness.   

Keef, yes, one entry per person. It can be an old shot too. It doesn't have to be a current grow.


----------



## ness

Rose, I'm happy you and your girl friend had a good time. The oldest friends are the best.


----------



## WeedHopper

Black Snow sounds awesome Keef. Wont be long. Just gotta get a few more things in order. Just had my Storage Rm added to my house.  It was added on to the l shape in my house. Another words no more L shape. Its a 15x6 under roof. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

can you believe we have been friends for 50 years. We met at 15... that is nuts.  We laugh and smoke like we did when we were 15.  she lives in NM and needs a boyfriend, beats me why  ... Umbra?  She is a little too old for you. lol 

How are you ness? did you cook tonight? I have a pot roast on the stove. i haven't cooked much lately.  too hot. we have smoke in the air with fires all around us, not as bad as california yet.


----------



## umbra

Lol


----------



## umbra

But did she like the pot?


----------



## WeedHopper

I know ppl ive known that long. Its pretty cool you and her have known each other that  long Rose. And ya both are Potheads. Lol


----------



## WoodHippy

Hopper I got some extra stuff here also. More than I can grow.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, i couldn't share with her the pot. She wouldn't have been able to drive. You don't seem to understand what you have there. Too strong. crazy strong. I am not a light weight until i try that pot.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Rosebud said:


> can you believe we have been friends for 50 years



I have an old friend (still my best friend) I met in 1966, we played in a band for many years until I moved away on a job. We still get together from time to time and last time I saw him, I gave him some pot.


----------



## Keef

Rose I know what U mean !-- I been growing Umbra's  stuff for awhile and Nurse Larry too and they both fine weed  !-- Not sure one is any stronger than the other just different !-- I don't know if U bred that Purple Haze but that's top notch too !--


----------



## Keef

What up Red Eyes ? 

What's  for supper O.F.C. ? -- I suppose I'll be going for take out ? -- D.D. be up in an hour or so !--We decide then !--


----------



## umbra

I must have a higher tolerance because I smoke it from the time I wake up until I go to bed


----------



## Keef

Yeah !-- Light weight !--- Sometimes I even wake up high !--and I like it !


----------



## WoodHippy

We been going through the last of 4 jars. Having a sample. Found my first run BB King.  Night All. Hippy Stoned.


----------



## Kraven

Lemme know when you go live Hopper....I keep fire over here and would love to send you some beans to get the garden rolling.


Keef just put a picture in there...win loose or draw let people see your skills.


Rose, glad you have been playing and having fun....life is short, roll in the mud and wash in the rain.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, you have an unbelievable tolerance, trust me. funny pic Kraven.


----------



## Keef

Kraven this is  Hopper --U can send some of that Grass Monkey to Keef's address and I'll pick it up from him !-- Anytime now would be fine !


----------



## umbra

sending some rso to my friend. she asked for some flowers, hash, gummy bears, and a vape cart. sending her an open plane ticket as well


----------



## Rosebud

Is this V?  I   wonder if she would like to talk to me about the oil?


----------



## umbra

we may get to that soon, she has opened some communication with me...baby steps, baby steps


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't that tiny plant, Franks Gift, diminutive and funny? I guess she tastes terrible.  The first pic is green crack and snow lotus.


----------



## Keef

Rose hold your horses ? -- I looked and looked but I didn't see no horses in those pics !-- Just a bunch of fine looking pot plants !


----------



## umbra

beautiful...they are surviving the heat pretty well


----------



## 2RedEyes

Looking good Rose, hopefully your new neighbor will be pot friendly.


----------



## Keef

Pizza run !-- Hey U know that sound a car makes when the brakes are metal on metal ? --D.D.'s car make that exact noise !-- Guess what I'm doing tomorrow ? -- If U guessed I would be doing a brake job on the car U would be wrong !-- Midas gonna put new brake pads on it tomorrow probably after they turn the disc !-- Dam !-- My working on cars days are over !-


----------



## Keef

My neighbor has a pot friendly neighbor !-- Who has been very refrained in not burning his happy a** down !
When I get down on my knees and say my prayers at night I always ask for a situation where I could burn him out with deniablity!-- I am honest with myself !-- I don't like him at all !


----------



## Keef

Yes ! The po-po had to come out to make sure I didn't dust his a** about that fence !--I just want to lay hands on him without going to jail !-- I'm cripple and he a CKN sheet !-- I could take the young man and I hope for that chance one day !-- I wait for my time !


----------



## Budlight

This is what my backyard looked like last Sunday and this is what it looks like today so I week and what three days













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

Looks good Bud !-- U drive that bobcat ? -- I never been on one but never had the chance !-- Spent many hours driving a fork lift -- I think I could make it dance !--


----------



## Keef

I'm done !-- Tommorrow same Bat Channel same Bat Time ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Kraven said:


> Lemme know when you go live Hopper....I keep fire over here and would love to send you some beans to get the garden rolling.
> 
> 
> Keef just put a picture in there...win loose or draw let people see your skills.
> 
> 
> Rose, glad you have been playing and having fun....life is short, roll in the mud and wash in the rain.



Thanks my friend. Looks like i will have plenty beans to grow. Gonna need a bigger growroom. Lol

Yeah,,you can some of mine to Keef,,im sure he will send them my way.  Lol


----------



## giggy

morning everybody, stay stoned. busy as all get out this morn. peace


----------



## Kraven

Hmm guess I didn't say hello on my first pass through so hello and GM OFC


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- I be back !


----------



## umbra

Morning everyone. At 6:30 am its 84* and it is the coolest it will be today. Shadowman, you a dumb a**


----------



## yarddog

morning guys.  humid here.   our three day cool and dry break is over


----------



## Keef

I'm be real when my caps kick in !-- Maybe ? -- There's  some green and red on the weather map today and rain would be nice but I don't believe it !-- Watched the news too but can't talk about that !-- I got an appointment for a brake job at about 2 pm -- Right about the time my scooter post to show up !-- Oh well !
D.D. only in for a couple days so them brakes got to be fixed !- That car about 10-12  years old and never had a brake job !-- It's about time for one !
For now my job is build a nice buzz !- This I can do !


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

supposed to be 104 today but the smoke is hiding the sun so far. I am returning to my trainer today, it has been two months.  Thanks for the nice comments on the garden. I need to get out there and water.... i need a nap.

Keef i got to drive a big cat once. it was on my bucket list and this guy in oregon , on the beach, let me haul and dump sand with it... Very fun, he was about to retire from the city and just let a girl take off on that front loader.. I rocked it gotta say. LOL.  I will always appreciate that nice man.


----------



## Budlight

Good morning everyone glad to hear everyone is off to an excellent start :48:


----------



## umbra

I transplanted some chiesels on Monday and they have grown more than 4" in 4 days. Flipping everything this weekend. Still have more transplanting to do.


----------



## Keef

Midget White Indica -- (On a stick )-- 

View attachment 20170803_100317-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

One day I loose the reins and let her run !-- My midgets are just monsters in disguise!


----------



## Keef

One on the left got 2 more weeks and the middle and right got 3 weeks left to finish !-- She make U crazy !


----------



## ness

Rosebud said:


> ok, i will hold my horses. View attachment 245203
> 
> 
> View attachment 245204
> 
> 
> View attachment 245205
> 
> 
> View attachment 245206


 
Morning OFC.

Rose such a beautiful site.  Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Good morning ofc, my day planner says a high of 98 today, it lies sometimes though...
Keep on!


----------



## ness

Keef after you get the brakes done on the car, and see your scooter, you can kick back and relax.  I wonder what color it is.


----------



## ness

For anyone that likes Football there is a game at 8pm, The Hall of Fame Game.  Cowboys vs Cardinals.  Enjoy.:bong2:


----------



## Kraven

Bud porn looking good Keef


----------



## WeedHopper

ness said:


> For anyone that likes Football there is a game at 8pm, The Hall of Fame Game.  Cowboys vs Cardinals.  Enjoy.:bong2:



Yep,,,my Boys 1st practice game. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Morning everyone. At 6:30 am its 84* and it is the coolest it will be today. Shadowman, you a dumb a**



Where do i look to see this shadowman?


----------



## Keef

On the bottom Hopper where it says --Current active members -- Like right now my name is the only one down there but it says there are 2 current active members !


----------



## umbra

Keef, you make my stuff look way better than it is.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,im gonna watch and see if i can see a Ghost. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

I see Monsanto is in trouble. Lawyers all over the TV asking for ppl who have messed with Roundup and are sick. Basterds


----------



## 2RedEyes

Unfortunately, they'll at most pay a fine, but with much money, serve no time....


----------



## mrcane

Good afternoon O.F.C.   In N.E. cleaning out my parent's house Just finished loading up a 20 yard dumpster think I will need one more small one...shipped a load of antiques home 
 it's hot and muggy out and I need a break.....:48:


----------



## Keef

Cane in da house !-- Glad all is well --as can be !

Umbra if it is not in the genetics it ain't coming out !-- It came out in The White -x-Nepal Indica ! -- 
( aka : White Indica ) -- and she not the only one !-- U bred some monsters !-- U know what Rose said about your weed ? -- I may or may not have smoked some your weed but I have grown what U bred and it get's me all sorts of twisted up and I like it !-- I gots 3 Squish -x-Oregon Lemon plant I'll sex in a few weeks ! -Plus the Chocolate to work out the keeper of 2 !-- I gots no doubt I'll find a winner !


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Cane, how you doing? it is going to be 104 in seattle tomorrow.. so better stay there. Take pictures of some of the antiques for me, i would love to see them. i love old stuff. you know like you guys, and bud.  

went back to trainer.. i am in better shape than when i  left 2 months ago.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Rosebud said:


> went back to trainer.. i am in better shape than when i  left 2 months ago.



I think pharming will do that for you!!!


----------



## St_Nick

Hey, OFC!  Today I planted 5 Purple Kush.  I've never messed with autos before so this should be interesting.  Curious though,  If you breed an auto to another auto, do you get more autos or do they revert back to who knows what?


----------



## 2RedEyes

St_Nick said:


> Hey, OFC!  Today I planted 5 Purple Kush.  I've never messed with autos before so this should be interesting.  Curious though,  If you breed an auto to another auto, do you get more autos or do they revert back to who knows what?



Just guessing, cuz I have no clue but, auto comes from ruderalis right so if both parents are then I'd guess offspring would as well. Like I said though, no clue...and I'll be interested to hear the answer.


----------



## Keef

Breed an auto to an auto U get an auto !-- Breed an auto to a regular plant and ---Don't do it !-- Some would b auto some not and some may not know what to do !-- It would take 8 or 9 generations to breed it out of regular plants and it still may produce the occasional throw back auto !-- Autos need to stay among autos !
Unless U gonna use a roderalis to breed to regular plants to make autos !-- They just not for me !


----------



## St_Nick

Yeah,  I don't know nuttin bout no autos.  However,  pictures of this thing are bootiful and if it grows large enough to pay for itself and gets the job done.......


----------



## Keef

Sitting at da place waiting while they do a brake job !-- 

Nick I understand where U at and if I was there I might try some autos too ! --It's  overcast and it cooled of some nice !


----------



## Keef

Need new pads and disc in the front !-- pads and drums in the back !-- They showed me and the brakes on that car is messed up !-- I sit here for a couple hours !


----------



## mrcane

Rosebud said:


> Hi Cane, how you doing? it is going to be 104 in seattle tomorrow.. so better stay there. Take pictures of some of the antiques for me, i would love to see them. i love old stuff. you know like you guys, and bud.
> 
> went back to trainer.. i am in better shape than when i  left 2 months ago.



Rose doing well thank you...here is a hope chest that Dad gave my mom for an engagement present..they were married 70 yrs 

View attachment 20170803_113952.jpg


----------



## umbra

St_Nick said:


> Hey, OFC!  Today I planted 5 Purple Kush.  I've never messed with autos before so this should be interesting.  Curious though,  If you breed an auto to another auto, do you get more autos or do they revert back to who knows what?[/Q
> 
> It kind of depends on what is dominant and what is not when they are bred. But for the most part, yes they will produce autos.


----------



## umbra

Nick, I grew out the other 5 from the pack and they were some of the most purple and best tasting plants I have ever grown, hands down.


----------



## WoodHippy

Afternoon OFC, I only drive 15 miles from work to home. Shook my fist and passed all 3 them of them Id====. Road Rage bad today. Better go roll a joint Pipe not gonna cut it today.


----------



## Rosebud

Woody, that is a beautiful bud shot  you posted. The grower of that couldn't have road rage?

Cane, oh my that is lovely. Queen ann legs, the original paper work.. so pretty. Thank you I love that.  The old house is lovely too i bet. i like the woodwork and the white radiator.  I know it is a labor of love you are doing. Sending energy and hugs.


----------



## St_Nick

umbra said:


> Nick, I grew out the other 5 from the pack and they were some of the most purple and best tasting plants I have ever grown, hands down.



Thats exactly why I asked.  In the event it turned out to be something I wanted, one of the few things I know about autos is when they done, they done.  Seeds would allow me to reproduce her.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Keef

Next time I get work done on the car I'm bringing a pistol !-- I'm bout to go to jail in a few if they don't finish with the car any minute !-- They got Slow Poke Rodriguez working on it !-- I bout had enough !


----------



## WoodHippy

Thanks Rose I did come home and eat maybe I was Hangry. Nick that is a really nice piece. Hope it stays in the family.  Amazing the more Antique I become the more I love them and there history.


----------



## WoodHippy

Keef might be Hangry Also. Hang in there cuz. DD better have working brakes or else.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Keef, I predict that they'll be done with the car, any day now. Where's yer scooter?


----------



## Keef

Home with new brakes !-- 

Still gotta finish putting it together but the scoot is here ! 

View attachment 20170803_194559-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'm calming down some !-- I acted civilized !-- No one got hurt but I'm exhausted !-- Emotionally and physically !-- I guess them people don't know a flare fits in a 12 ga. Just fine and U can aim it better! -- Not tonight Keef !-- Not tonight !--


----------



## 2RedEyes

Good night ofc. Keef, glad you made it home safely, tomorrow let's here about your test ride on that chopper!!!


----------



## giggy

morning ofc, happy fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Having my decaf and watching Andy Griffith.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

Good morning weed nerds. Got a cloud burst late last night and the ground is soaked this morning. at 6:30am it 84*. Over 100 again today. Cup of Joe and a bowl


----------



## WeedHopper

What ya smoken Umbra?
I got some Rockstar. Taste is awesome 
.


----------



## Keef

Morning O.F.C. !-- Not moving so good this morning !-- Got to take the dogs to the groomers in an hour or so !-- D.D. sleeping in but was kind enough to tell me when I had to have the dogs there !-- Storms in the area but not here !-- Get back to the scooter when I can !--


----------



## Keef

Da devil woke up to help me so I guess I ain't going off like a mad man !-- Caps kicking in I got this !-


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> What ya smoken Umbra?
> I got some Rockstar. Taste is awesome
> .



To start the day I'm smoking squish ( blueberry sativa x C99 x blackrose ) Tastes like grape pixie stix


----------



## Keef

Wish ya'll was here to help !-- The chase about to begin !-- Got to catch 4 dogs and get them in the car! -- By #2 they hip to what's  happening and bust some serious moves !-- My plan ? -- Catch the fastest first !--


----------



## ness

Morning OFC.  Rain pretty good yesterday.  Check on the girls and shook off the water on the leaf.  And, there is rain out there again today.  Time for this Wake and Bake.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> To start the day I'm smoking squish ( blueberry sativa x C99 x blackrose ) Tastes like grape pixie stix



Thats sounds really good Bro.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps, my trainer is in trouble, i can't move yet... I hope to move again soon. It is going to be 104 today so if there is movement it better hurry up. The fires in Canada are keeping out temps under 100 so far. very smoky.  speaking of smoke.. lets do.


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Thats sounds really good Bro.



Rose says its too strong to smoke, so I tried staring at it. Decided I'd risk it and smoke some


----------



## WeedHopper

Now days im careful what i smoke. Trying to keep it more Idica Dominate. So far no AFIB.


----------



## umbra

If I started the day with indicas, it would be over pretty quick, lol.


----------



## Keef

Back from the groomers !-- Pick the up the afternoon sometime !-- Still got to finish putting the scooter to gather just the rear view mirrors and cargo box !-- Wouldn't U know I get a brand new scooter with no gas cap ? -- Beaches! -- I did crank it but it died --Fuel system was dry I  got to get it primed !! -- Be riding when I can move !-- Looks like a generic gas cap so I get one this afternoon !
Rose I'm with U on then not moving well !-- I'm take some more caps ! -- Looks like rain ? - Time to get right !


----------



## Keef

Umbra these 3 Squish -x- Oregon Lemon I got ? -- I should be looking for a Blueberry lemonade ?

I like my Indicas but I like to take them a wee bit early ( milky )!-- They don't melt U quite as bad !-- I like them like that !


----------



## Keef

I want to do stuff but I can easily over do so I use the Indicas to slow me down so I won't hurt myself so often !-- I got to impose a sedentary life style on a body that wants to move !-- I move too much it'll hurt me !-- It's  the life I live !!--  The indicas help me not care so much !--We do what we got to do ! -- I don't know if I can grow Umbra's  stuff good as he can but it is top quality !-- Matter of fact I think I smoke some right now !


----------



## umbra

My #1 son says the chiesel is the strongest pot he has ever smoked...no way.


----------



## Rosebud

Your son is correct.


----------



## Dalahaze

Hi all been awhile since I logged in so I wanted to drop by and see everyone.


----------



## Dalahaze

I was in the neighborhood and wanted to say hi


----------



## umbra

something weird going on with the site...Hi Dala


----------



## Rosebud

I know i had to clear the cookies... and now it seems ok. Keef, you in?


----------



## umbra

I'm still having issues with the page numbers. If I go to last page, it is page 2301....100 past where we are. I have start at some other page and go to the current page which is 2201


----------



## Budlight

umbra said:


> I'm still having issues with the page numbers. If I go to last page, it is page 2301....100 past where we are. I have start at some other page and go to the current page which is 2201



same here


----------



## umbra

working fine now


----------



## Keef

I got in !-- What happened ? --


----------



## Keef

I'm in !-- What happened !


----------



## 2RedEyes

:confused2:Well that was weird, I thought you all didn't like me and banished me....
My new back yard! Growing some grass and some grass... 

View attachment IMG_1262.JPG


----------



## Keef

Having some trouble with da scooter !-- Fire up and die -over and over again !-- Got it on the charger !-- Nothing is free !-- I got to work for a scooter! -- It WILL run !-- - Still getting fuel all the way thru the system !--- Still too beat up to do much !- Waiting for groomer to finished the dogs !-- Seems too quite without the dogs !
I got a PM from Nick !-- Let me got get him !


----------



## WoodHippy

I just got in. Evening Folks going for Supper.


----------



## umbra

So I read company bought an old mining town and plans on making it into a cannabis resort. The newest tourist sensation. Weed vacations...hmmm


----------



## WeedHopper

That was weird. It was the only thread i couldn't get to the last page on. Thought it was the freaking weed. That Rockstar is kicking my butt. Took my BP down to 97/63,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaa,, no AFIB. Just puts your *** out. Lol


----------



## WoodHippy

If I could Smoke and dredge for gold. I am In.
Same for me Hopper it was just this page.


----------



## umbra

Time for some weed science boys and girls...what happens when you press some loose kief with some rosin and terpenes?.....pure heaven kidos...pure heaven


----------



## Rosebud

Pure heaven sounds....like heaven.

I don't know what is wrong, the botm picture is wrong on my screen, i had to go into coffee table then to the first page of ofc then to here. hmmmmm 

we don't just ban people people... i am glad it is working again. 
2RE, your yard looks great. nice job... and fast. very nice.


----------



## Dalahaze

Weirdness happening in this thread ?


----------



## WoodHippy

Sounds like one toke over the line umbra.
 Got more beans coming. Think I need to stop for a while. 
Keef hope you Scoot run soon.
 Red Nice clean yard. Not for me. We called them Postage Stamp Lots. Worked/Crew Chiefn for a small surveyor crew for 15 years. Best 15 year of work I have ever had. No longer want to travel.


----------



## WoodHippy

Last page is 2301 here also. Hippy out been a long Day. Gonna smoke some umbra GDP x BPU.


----------



## Dalahaze

Weird ?


----------



## Dalahaze

Weird


----------



## Kraven

Weird?


----------



## Rosebud

The header looks wrong, and I can't get in using the new posts button. I have to go to ofc and open it and go to the last page.  weird. weird weird.


----------



## St_Nick

I'm trying to sneak up on it:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

yeah back to the page thing again


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:


> The header looks wrong, and I can't get in using the new posts button. I have to go to ofc and open it and go to the last page.  weird. weird weird.



maybe deleting photos from the thread. Only this thread is affected


----------



## Rosebud

I reported it. I will delete some of mine and see if it helps, thanks Umbra.


----------



## umbra

maybe it's too large of a thread. It's longer than War and Peace


----------



## Rosebud

I deleted my big pictures i posted and it works for a minute.


----------



## Rosebud

You guys want to go delete any pic's?  would that have done it really?


----------



## Keef

I didn't do it !-- These pics belong to Tech Admin now ! -- U can delete any I posted !-- 
War and Peace ? -- That's  funny Umbra !-- When we wear this thread out we'll have to start another one ?-- I guess we run outta run !-- Ya'll talk too much !-- I know it's  not me !- I hardly ever post !


----------



## Rosebud

LOLOLOL Keef. you should really start posting more. Nick, is it working for you now?


----------



## umbra

sent my sick friend some meds. I told her to go lightly...she said, I know how to smoke a joint...lol oh boy


----------



## Keef

I had a single plant from Bud's Strawberry on Umbra's Strawberry Desiel -- It's  a girl !-- Can I just call it "Strawberry"?


----------



## umbra

good thing nobody reads this stuff, lol


----------



## Keef

If someone wanted to read it all they welcome to do that --but it won't be me !-- Dat's a lot of pages !-- 
The O.F.C. community are chatty !-- So ?


----------



## Rosebud

oh dear umbra, tell her this is no ordinary joint.

Do you guys want to just start a new OFC thread?


----------



## umbra

I think it may be the only way. I told her it was special medicine, some women already have their minds made up...so she'll find out, lol


----------



## umbra

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGhepvPhVMU&list=RDZG5ArOOnn9c&index=5[/ame]


----------



## umbra

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq-QJiNFS_U[/ame]


----------



## 2RedEyes

John Gorka, good for the melancholy blues. One of my favorites though....


----------



## Kraven

Hmm still acting funny


----------



## WoodHippy

Morning Peeps, Taking the dog to the vet for his yearly shots. Then off to the city to stock up. :bongin::bolt:


----------



## umbra

2RedEyes said:


> John Gorka, good for the melancholy blues. One of my favorites though....



He is a friend of mine from NJ


----------



## Rosebud

So, if no one objects I will close this thread and start ofc2... any objections? we can try it.


----------



## Rosebud

I will start a new thread.. see you all over there.


----------

